# Use 1 Buy 1 Challenge pt.5



## Charz

Old Thread:

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=510402&page=363


----------



## Charz

IDareT'sHair

I still have AOHSR but I have not been really DCing just leaving in Qhem's Products


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Charz said:


> @IDareT'sHair
> 
> I still have AOHSR but I have not been really DCing *just leaving in Qhem's Products*


 
Charz

Tell me about that Latest Ghee (DC'er) Stuff she has.  You know, the kinda watery one

I'm doing a swap for some.erplexed

Thanks Girl!


----------



## Charz

IDareT'sHair

I have not used it yet. I don't really like the smell :/ I'll use it later this month.


----------



## chebaby

i have a AO blue something conditioner that is very moisturizing. i will pull it out later this summer. the smell is nice too for a AO product.


----------



## Ltown

Ok, moving on! Yay!


----------



## chebaby

my kbb products came today.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I thought I was 'sealing' with Hairveda but used JBCO instead _by accident_.erplexed


----------



## Eisani

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Charz
> 
> Tell me about that Latest Ghee (DC'er) Stuff she has.  You know, the kinda watery one
> 
> I'm doing a swap for some.erplexed
> 
> Thanks Girl!


IDareT'sHair I've used it. I had to use a LOT to saturate my hair, but my hair did feel nice afterward. Will I repurchase? Nope. Not very cost effective IMO.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> I thought I was 'sealing' with Hairveda but used JBCO instead _by accident_.erplexed


same thing


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Eisani said:


> @IDareT'sHair *I've used it. I had to use a LOT to saturate my hair, but my hair did feel nice afterward. Will I repurchase? Nope. Not very cost effective IMO*.


 
@Eisani

Thanks For The Review E! Hmp.  And I heard it STANKS Too! 



chebaby said:


> *same thing*


 
@chebaby

What did you Use By Accident? After I squirted it out, I thought: and just went on and used it.


----------



## Eisani

IDareT'sHair it damn sho don't smell good lol! Honestly, I wouldn't rate any Qhemet products high on the fragrance chart. I like the stuff, but don't like that herbally citrus scent.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Eisani said:


> @IDareT'sHair *it damn sho don't smell good lol!* Honestly, I wouldn't rate any Qhemet products high on the fragrance chart. I like the stuff, but don't like that herbally citrus scent.


 
Eisani

Glad I'm Gettin' It on a "Swap"


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518

Hi Ms. B!  

Check Your e-mail.

ETA:  Bear Fruit Hair has "Free Shipping" for Purchases Ova' $50.00 for Mothers Day


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Eisani
> 
> Thanks For The Review E! Hmp.  And I heard it STANKS Too!
> 
> 
> 
> @chebaby
> 
> What did you Use By Accident? After I squirted it out, I thought: and just went on and used it.


no, i meant hairveda and jbco is the same thing lol.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *no, i meant hairveda and jbco is the same thing lol.*


 
@chebaby

 Not Avosoya. 

Avosoya is much, much _Lighter _than Cocosta/JBCO. I agree with you on that (they are the same).


----------



## alive

i need to get in on this 

brb :flyingwit

ETA: you guys in this challenge are hilarious!  i can't join because i am on a personal, hardcore, buy *none* use *all* challenge so i think i'll just be coming here occasionally for entertainment haha


----------



## Priss Pot

Woo hoooooo a new thread!


----------



## Ltown

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Not Avosoya.
> 
> Avosoya is much, much _Lighter _than Cocosta/JBCO. I agree with you on that (they are the same).


Something about jbco makes me itch?


----------



## Eisani

Priss, you remind me of Jill Scott in your new avi


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Priss Pot

Cute Avi & Love the Shades...........


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Well....I haven't thought about buying anything today.erplexed

I still have that $ from my little Komaza Sale burning a hole in my pocket


----------



## mkd

i finished a  BFH pistachio DC.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Not Avosoya.
> 
> Avosoya is much, much _Lighter _than Cocosta/JBCO. I agree with you on that (they are the same).


oh ok i thought you were using cocasta.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

mkd said:


> *i finished a BFH pistachio DC.*


 
mkd

How was that Pistachio?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *oh ok i thought you were using cocasta.*


 
@chebaby

Nah...I sent the rest of that to Beauty......... 

ETA:  Thanks for reading my Post Correctly.

What I meant to say:  I wanted to use Avosoya, but poured out JBCO.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Nah...I sent the rest of that to Beauty.........


lmao i still have mine. if i ever remember to get around to it i will start sealing my braid outs with it. maybe now since im sealing with coconut oil itll remind me to seal with other oils.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> Well....I haven't thought about buying anything today.erplexed
> 
> I still have that $ from my little Komaza Sale burning a hole in my pocket


well i been thinking about buying something all dayerplexed


----------



## mkd

IDareT'sHair, most of the BFH conditioners give me similar results.  I like it!

I want to buy something too but I am waiting on SSI.  I am going to be mad if she doesn't have a sale.  I will order anyway though.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> Hi Ms. B!
> 
> Check Your e-mail.
> 
> ETA:  Bear Fruit Hair has "Free Shipping" for Purchases Ova' $50.00 for Mothers Day



IDareT'sHair - Hey!!! 

I got the email...did you look at the Mother's Day specials?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *lmao i still have mine. *if i ever remember to get around to it i will start sealing my braid outs with it. maybe now since im sealing with coconut oil itll remind me to seal with other oils.


 
chebaby

Yeah ..... _*cough* _so You can Post in the Oils Challenge (on a regular)  I "like" it, and I may buy it again around BF (instead of JBCO)



chebaby said:


> *well i been thinking about buying something all day*erplexed


 
Er Um....  Didn't You Say Your KBB Came Today?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> @IDareT'sHair - *Hey!!! *
> 
> *I got the email...did you look at the Mother's Day specials?*


 
Brownie518

No?  Anything Good.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Yeah ..... _*cough* _so You can Post in the Oils Challenge (on a regular)  I "like" it, and I may buy it again around BF (instead of JBCO)
> 
> 
> 
> *Er Um....  Didn't You Say Your KBB Came Today?*


you know that dont curb the urge


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> No?  Anything Good.



Go look and see...


----------



## Eisani

My trigger fanga is itching, but I guess I'll wait to see what other sales come up. Not that I need anything...


----------



## Shay72

SSI need to stop playing but I'm thinking I need to hold out for Memorial Day sales.


----------



## Brownie518

mkd said:


> @IDareT'sHair, most of the BFH conditioners give me similar results.  I like it!
> 
> I want to buy something too but I am waiting on SSI.  *I am going to be mad if she doesn't have a sale.  I will order anyway though.*



I feel you on this, mkd .  She usually has a Mother's Day sale, though, right?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *Go look and see...*


 
@Brownie518

Hmp. That was a set up. Talmbout _"Go Look & See"_

I guess you wanted me passin' out from: "Sticker Shock" ........

You Wrong.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Yes Ladies....It's 4 a.m......something and I got the Nerve to be up.  Lawd...Lemme get off here!


----------



## hannan

IDareT'sHair said:


> Yes Ladies....It's 4 a.m......something and I got the Nerve to be up.  Lawd...Lemme get off here!



Girl, I am right here with you! 

Did SSI have a memorial sale last year? Or was it mother's day? I can't wait this long!


----------



## destine2grow

I need to join this challenge! i have to many products i need to use up!


----------



## mkd

Brownie518, Charz said SSI had a mothers day sale last year.  So hopefully she will have one this year too.


----------



## natura87

I was looking for the thread like where did it go. 

I'm just spritzing my hair for teh first few days of these twists. I dont know what it is but I hate first day hair. I need my hair to be "worn in".


----------



## natura87

Eisani said:


> IDareT'sHair it damn sho don't smell good lol! Honestly, I wouldn't rate any Qhemet products high on the fragrance chart. *I like the stuff, but don't like that herbally citrus scent.*



I love that scent. I cant stand smells that are floral, medicinal or smell like candy.


----------



## ida2

Hi is to late to this challenge? I really need to join.


----------



## natura87

The Shea butter, Vatika Frosting and Grapeseed oil collabo is amazing. I havent used plain shea butter on my head in a while, i usually mix it with oils (and/or conditioner) and now I remember why I love it. My teeny tiny twists are so soft and I cant keep my hands out of my hair. 

My SofnFree Milk and Olive Protein spray is almost gone. It will be an eventual repurchase but I have other refresher sprays that work well so I can wait.


----------



## chebaby

hello ladies
my braid out is holding up well like i knew it would. i never have to guess with dew.

i want to try everything from this line, well almost everything www.ensonaturals.com
tell me what yall think.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

chebaby said:


> hello ladies
> my braid out is holding up well like i knew it would. i never have to guess with dew.
> 
> i want to try everything from this line, well almost everything www.ensonaturals.com
> tell me what yall think.


 
I was just looking at them after seeing them mentioned in another thread. the products look  and reasonably priced.


----------



## chebaby

i am so pissed. there are some big bosses here who never NEVER speak to me and i think thats rude. i dont understand how people can stand at your desk and never say hi or good morning or whatever but i get over it. i just chalk it up to bad manners or none at all.
anyway they went to my supervisor and told him that they spoke to me (that is a LIE. they never speak) about an issue and i said "oh its always like that". and the way they said i said it was like im ghetto. i was rolling my head while i said. first of all ive been here 4 years and have worked every job and have NEVER had any complaints on me. all of a sudden i dont do my job?
they need to just come out and say its budget cuts and they are watching people but dont lie and say you spoke and i was rude. im never rude. i have manners, i was raised right. its these idiots who have no manners and will stand right in front of you without speaking.


----------



## chebaby

i just heard that oyin is having 20% off in store on saturday.


----------



## chebaby

curlyhersheygirl said:


> I was just looking at them after seeing them mentioned in another thread. the products look  and reasonably priced.


i want all the butter creams and milks and leave ins lol.


----------



## Brownie518

chebaby said:


> i want to try everything from this line, well almost everything www.ensonaturals.com
> tell me what yall think.





chebaby said:


> i want all the butter creams and milks and leave ins lol.



See, you startin' already!! 

 I like those ingredients!!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Evening Ladies....It's Chilly & Rainy Here this so-far this week, so I guess I will attempt to do a Baggied-HOT with EVOO under Wig/Durag tomorrow.

I finished up a tube of Nexxus Biotin Hair Cream _"For Fragile & Thinning Hair"_.  It's only 2 ounces, but it lasts a loooong time.

Other than that, not much going on.  I may seal a little later on & tie-up.


----------



## chebaby

Brownie518 said:


> See, you startin' already!!
> 
> I like those ingredients!!!


 they look so good.
they were mentioned in another post yesterday, thats how i found them. but i havent seen any reviews, not even on NC.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Hmp.  I might get/try that "Luscious Hair Set" with the $ I got from the Komaza Sale. 

I need to see how much Shipping is 1st tho'.erplexed  Cause I know I ain't spending no Fiddy. .........


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Welp.  Shiping is $10 & Some Change.erplexed

Wish they had a Coupon  Or a Sale.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> Hmp.  I might get/try that "Luscious Hair Set" with the $ I got from the Komaza Sale.
> 
> I need to see how much Shipping is 1st tho'.erplexed  Cause I know I ain't spending no Fiddy. .........



I see you got a lotta plans for that "$ I got from the Komaza Sale."


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *I see you got a lotta plans for that "$ I got from the Komaza Sale." *


 
@Brownie518

Gurl.....I think Imma hold on to it. I may end up giving it to HTN. ....


----------



## chebaby

im still itching to buy something but havent done it yet.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *im still itching to buy something but havent done it yet.*


 
chebaby
Brownie518

Hmp  Me Too!

I won't tho'.  I still have more Jasmine Coming & Some BFH.  Claudie and ASIAN Elation Hydration.

My Nioxin (Vitamins) are here.  So, I've started on those


----------



## chebaby

how could i forget to tell yall that some of my hair  is bsl  at least i know its growing even with my shedding drama and sleeping with my hair out on a cotton pillow.

but im being better now. im sleeping with my hair tied up and i will pre poo with oil every week now. mbl this time next year here i come lol.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> @Brownie518
> 
> Hmp  Me Too!
> 
> I won't tho'.  I still have more Jasmine Coming & Some BFH.  Claudie and ASIAN Elation Hydration.
> 
> My Nioxin (Vitamins) are here.  So, I've started on those


i looked at my stash last night and i dont need anything lol. not one stankin' thing. but i want something new


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *how could i forget to tell yall that some of my hair  is bsl  *at least i know its growing even with my shedding drama and sleeping with my hair out on a cotton pillow.
> 
> but im being better now. im sleeping with my hair tied up and i will pre poo with oil every week now. *mbl this time next year here i come lol.*


 
@chebaby

That is Such Great News Che! Very encouraging. I am Truly Happy!



chebaby said:


> *i looked at my stash last night and i dont need anything lol. not one stankin' thing. but i want something new*


 
I'm Runnin' From My Stash Again....Which is Never a Good Sign.


----------



## chebaby

i put some things on the exchange board.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

Gurl....You know You Got me Wanting those Enso Products.  

But that $10.95 Shipping is holding me back.  

That's more than HTN's shipping.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Gurl....You know You Got me Wanting those Enso Products.
> 
> But that $10.95 Shipping is holding me back.
> 
> That's more than HTN's shipping.


i notice a lot of people saying shipping is high now. to be honest i rarely look at shipping unless im buying 1 or 2 items. 
those products do look good. the ingredients are good but the names alone sound great.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *i notice a lot of people saying shipping is high now. to be honest i rarely look at shipping unless im buying 1 or 2 items. *
> *those products do look good.* the ingredients are good but the names alone sound great.


 
chebaby

Just Be Happy You Can get a Lot of Great Stuff On the Ground. 

I'll wait for Your Review  And then get them.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Just Be Happy You Can get a Lot of Great Stuff On the Ground.
> 
> I'll wait for Your Review  And then get them.


shooooot im waiting for reviews myself. but knowing me i probably will order


----------



## mkd

Congratulations on BSL chebaby.  

I don't want to try the new products but as soon as everyone starts talking about them, I know I will.   KBB's flash sale tomorrow is hair milk, nectar and super silky buy 2 get one.  I have 5, I don't need anymore yet I actually considered it.


----------



## chebaby

mkd said:


> Congratulations on BSL @chebaby.
> 
> I don't want to try the new products but as soon as everyone starts talking about them, I know I will.   KBB's flash sale tomorrow is hair milk, nectar and super silky buy 2 get one.  I have 5, I don't need anymore yet I actually considered it.


thanx girl.
i only have 2 sweet ambrosias(one only has one use in it) but i have a ton of other leave ins so i wont be getting any from the flash sale.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

mkd said:


> *I have 5, I don't need anymore yet I actually considered it.*


 
mkd

I Know Girl.  I had like 7 HV Sitrinillah....Yet


----------



## mkd

chebaby said:


> thanx girl.
> i only have 2 sweet ambrosias(one only has one use in it) but i have a ton of other leave ins so i wont be getting any from the flash sale.


I am not getting any either chebaby.  There will be another sale when I need more.


----------



## chebaby

mkd said:


> I am not getting any either @chebaby.  There will be another sale when I need more.


yea i think she does the buy 2 get 1 sale more often in the summer. its not like i can use the ambrosia all year around anyway.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Hmp.  I guess I shoulda' Spaced Out my Little Spending Free For All.  

Now, I am just kinda here.  Not wanting/needing anything.erplexed  

Not sure if that's a good feeling or not...but I am so Straight.


----------



## Brownie518

I can't wait to get home and do my hair in the morning. I usually wait until wednesday night but it is looking a mess right now. Its hot as heck in the building this week and we are all sweatin like slaves in here!! I'll prepoo with Olive Drench, wash, and DC with something nice, not sure what yet.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *I can't wait to get home and do my hair in the morning. I usually wait until wednesday night but it is looking a mess right now. *Its hot as heck in the building this week and we are all sweatin like slaves in here!! I'll prepoo with Olive Drench, wash, and DC with something nice, not sure what yet.


 
@Brownie518

Girl...I Can't Wait to Do Mine tomorrow either. Imma do a HOT under my Wig at work w/EVOO.


----------



## Shay72

Since I'm a little slow with using up my hair products this my report for using up face & body products:
Sunshine (got like 5 back ups and will probably buy a 24 oz at some point )
Avosoya oil (2 back ups)
Jasmine's Facial Toner (no back ups, no longer available)
Giovanni 3n1--its alright. I would repurchase only if I didn't have any Jasmines


----------



## bronzebomb

chebaby said:


> how could i forget to tell yall that *some of my hair  is bsl  *at least i know its growing even with my shedding drama and sleeping with my hair out on a cotton pillow.
> 
> but im being better now. im sleeping with my hair tied up and i will pre poo with oil every week now. mbl this time next year here i come lol.


 
I'm jealous!  congrats!


----------



## natura87

chebaby said:


> *how could i forget to tell yall that some of my hair  is bsl * at least i know its growing even with my shedding drama and sleeping with my hair out on a cotton pillow.
> 
> but im being better now. im sleeping with my hair tied up and i will pre poo with oil every week now. mbl this time next year here i come lol.



That is awesome!! Congrats!!


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

chebaby congrats can't wait till I can say that.

mkd SSI new stuff is posted along with the code for the sale. The new stuff is under curly girl.


----------



## chebaby

thanx ladies. im so happy. this time next year i want to be mbl  we'll see lol.

my braid out is still holding up. i added a little coconut oil to my hair and scalp today.


----------



## Ltown

IDareT'sHair, fairy godsister thank you for the WDT!  

Congrat! Che!  

Nothing new with me i'm stocked with dc, leave-ins and oils don't need anything just got to nurse my hair back.  

Who other than Charz and I going to Bmore for hair show!  chebaby, shay? Bronze?


----------



## chebaby

Ltown said:


> @IDareT'sHair, fairy godsister thank you for the WDT!
> 
> Congrat! Che!
> 
> Nothing new with me i'm stocked with dc, leave-ins and oils don't need anything just got to nurse my hair back.
> 
> Who other than @Charz and I going to Bmore for hair show!  @chebaby, @shay? Bronze?


Ltown when is the show? i may go. for some reason i thought that show already passed.

ltown, im with you i dont need anymore products. i have so many leave ins i honestly have no where to put them


----------



## Ltown

chebaby said:


> Ltown when is the show? i may go. for some reason i thought that show already passed.
> 
> ltown, im with you i dont need anymore products. i have so many leave ins i honestly have no where to put them



chebaby, that was another show this one is in Bmore near harbor 15-17 May don't know why it during the week, we are going on Sun.


http://www.bronnerbros.com/shows/show201105/


----------



## chebaby

Ltown said:


> @chebaby, that was another show this one is in Bmore near harbor 15-17 May don't know why it during the week, we are going on Sun.
> 
> 
> http://www.bronnerbros.com/shows/show201105/


i might go. i have a little time to make up my mind. i hate its during the week too but if i decide to go ill go sunday.


----------



## Eisani

chebaby said:


> hello ladies
> my braid out is holding up well like i knew it would. i never have to guess with dew.
> 
> i want to try everything from this line, well almost everything www.ensonaturals.com
> tell me what yall think.


I'm ordering samples of everything.


----------



## Eisani

Annd maybe a few other things. Lets just say I'll prolly qualify for free shipping BUT, I'm waiting until Friday (i.e. payday) to see if I still feel the same. Im over here playing with a new base so I might not want anything


----------



## Priss Pot

I washed my hair today and dc'd with some leftover Jessicurl Too Shea that I had.  

Both the WDT and the Too Shea offer the same results in the end, but I realize that the Too Shea offers immediate slip as soon as you put it on.  The WDT has a decent amount of slip as well, but the Too Shea offers more.


----------



## chebaby

Eisani said:


> Annd maybe a few other things. Lets just say I'll prolly qualify for free shipping BUT, I'm waiting until Friday (i.e. payday) to see if I still feel the same. Im over here playing with a new base so I might not want anything


i want to order enough for free shipping too but i have no where to put extra products so i need to use some stuff up first.


----------



## Priss Pot

I think I'm going to start rolling my ends more when doing my braid-outs.  I used to roll the ends consistently over the winter, but back in like late Feb I ditched the rollers and just did braids.  I haven't noticed many crazy splits or anything, but there's an overall feel of my ends that isn't as smooth as it is when using satin covered foam rollers.


----------



## chebaby

this sunday when i do my hair im going to pull out my shea moisture C&H smoothie. im going to use dew and coconut oil and set my ends with the smoothie. might as well pull it out since its just sitting there.


----------



## chebaby

just added some more stuff to the exchange board.


----------



## La Colocha

Hi ladies, checking in. Nothing much going on with me, going to cowash tomorrow, i have been lazy this week with my hair. Che those products look good, im going to browse the site.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Evening Ladies......

I'm sitting under the Dryer. 

I did my HOT under my Wig today w/EVOO, 3 Plastic Caps & a Du-Rag.

I CoCleansed with BFH Yarrow. And am now doing a Nexxus Keraphix Rx under the dryer. Will Steam with Jasmine Hello Sugar.

btw: I have a 16 ounce Jasmine Avacado & Silk in "Pink Jasmine" and a Jasmine Pro-Vitamin Mist in Pink Jasmine for "FREE" but you hafta' pay me for Shipping. I just can't deal with the 'Scent'.

PM me if interested.


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> Evening Ladies......
> 
> I'm sitting under the Dryer.
> 
> I did my HOT under my Wig today w/EVOO, 3 Plastic Caps & a Du-Rag.
> 
> I CoCleansed with BFH Yarrow. And am now doing a Nexxus Keraphix Rx under the dryer. Will Steam with Jasmine Hello Sugar.
> 
> btw: I have a 16 ounce Jasmine Avacado & Silk in "Pink Jasmine" and a Jasmine Pro-Vitamin Mist in Pink Jasmine for "FREE" but you hafta' pay me for Shipping. I just can't deal with the 'Scent'.
> 
> PM me if interested.



Jasmine is a weird scent, if not done right it can be off putting.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> Jasmine is a weird scent, if not done right it can be off putting.


 
La Colocha

Hmp.  That's an Understatement.

And the _"Pank" _in the Jasmine probably don't help either.  Me No Likey.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

IDareT'sHair said:


> *btw: I have a 16 ounce Jasmine Avacado & Silk in "Pink Jasmine" and a Jasmine Pro-Vitamin Mist in Pink Jasmine for "FREE" but you hafta' pay me for Shipping. I just can't deal with the 'Scent'.*
> 
> *PM me if interested.*


 
G-O-N-E  ............


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> G-O-N-E  ............


lmao say free and you dont have to wait long


----------



## IDareT'sHair

And....I don't wanna hear no mess either about how it SMELLS!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Lawd...this Hello Sugar is the Bizness.  I LURVE the way that Stuff Smells.  

I forgot to slap on some of that Ceramide Mix.  Lemme go do that right now.

Yeah, the Old One I got from Ltown

Now Under the Steamer.


----------



## Shay72

Ltown said:


> Who other than @Charz and I going to Bmore for hair show! @chebaby, @shay? Bronze?


Girl you know I ain't going .....

My mama is killing Jasmines. She got 9 lotions and 3 body washes. See I get it honestly .


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72 said:


> Girl you know I ain't going .....
> 
> *My mama is killing Jasmines. She got 9 lotions and 3 body washes. See I get it honestly* .


 
@Shay72

You Shole Did ...........

Dang! She Beat Me! I had 9 A&S!

I changed the 2 A&S's in Hello Sugar (since I have to wait until May 8th for the scent to come in) To 2 Hibiscus DC'er in Hello Sugar instead.

Can't wait to try that Hibiscus DC'er


----------



## chebaby

hibiscus is becoming a huge hit in hair products i see. everyone is using hibiscus.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *hibiscus is becoming a huge hit in hair products i see. everyone is using hibiscus*.


 
chebaby

I was thinking the same thing Che. 

You better pull out your Hibiscus Powder.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> I was thinking the same thing Che.
> 
> *You better pull out your Hibiscus Powder.*


i know. i need to find something to do with it. i like mixing it with kbb. but i also may infuse some oil and add it to shea butter. ive been lazy on the shea butter mixing lately though. i havent even purchased my sents to make summer body products


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> i know. i need to find something to do with it. i like mixing it with kbb. but i also may infuse some oil and add it to shea butter.* ive been lazy on the shea butter mixing lately though. i havent even purchased my sents to make summer body products*


 
chebaby

Really????  You're Kidding Right???  I'm Shocked


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Eisani

E! Imma wait for you to get them samples and do a Review before I place my Order. I still just want the Lush Set. Or whatever it was called.

http://www.ensonaturals.com/

ETA:  This


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Really????  You're Kidding Right???  I'm Shocked


you just tellin' all my bidness.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Eisani
> 
> E! Imma wait for you to get them samples and do a Review before I place my Order. I still just want the Lush Set. Or whatever it was called.
> 
> http://www.ensonaturals.com/
> 
> ETA:  This


i want all the butters and creams. i dont think im going to get the leave in and milk yet, because i have too many leave ins.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> i want all the butters and creams. *i dont think im going to get the leave in and milk yet, because i have too many leave ins.*


 
chebaby

Yeah....Please Don't get the Leave-Ins.


----------



## Shay72

I will be partarking in the Shescentit sale . Gotta work on my list .


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Yeah....Please Don't get the Leave-Ins.


lawd knows i dont need it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72 said:


> *I will be partarking in the Shescentit sale . Gotta work on my list *.


 

Shay72

Thanks for the Reminder  Lemme go look at that.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *lawd knows i dont need it*.


 
chebaby

Shole Don't.

I just came back from SSI.  Gone Sweet Cashew Givin' Up Da' 20%


----------



## Brownie518

Shay72 said:


> I will be partarking in the Shescentit sale . Gotta work on my list .



So am I...when does it end? 

I'm definitely getting Okra, Marula Hemp, Marshmallow cream, and the new conditioner.


----------



## chebaby

wait when is the SSI sale?


----------



## chebaby

im only interested in the 2 curly girl products.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> im only interested in the 2 curly girl products.


 


chebaby said:


> *wait when is the SSI sale?*


 


Brownie518 said:


> *So am I...when does it end?*
> 
> I'm definitely getting Okra, Marula Hemp, Marshmallow cream, and the new conditioner.


 
@Brownie518
@chebaby

_*cough*_ It's going on now. 

I got the Fortifying and an Okra (with that monnee from my Komaza Sale) and one of my Sweet e-Sisters is sending me a Marula to try.


----------



## Brownie518

I'm gonna get the new formula Fortifying mask, too. 

I'm looking around now to see what I can use up this week.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *I'm gonna get the new formula Fortifying mask, too. *
> 
> I'm looking around now to see what I can use up this week.


 
Brownie518

Looks Like it's me & you Girlie! ......

You see I found someone for the Pink Jasmine.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> Looks Like it's me & you Girlie! ......
> 
> You see I found someone for the Pink Jasmine.



Yeah, I saw that. Thats good...nono: funky).


----------



## Brownie518

I need to get 2 new TVs and a blu ray player soon.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

My SSI cart is set just waiting for the new stuff to add.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> My SSI cart is set *just waiting for the new stuff to add*.


 
curlyhersheygirl

So the "New" Stuff isn't out yet?


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> 
> So the "New" Stuff isn't out yet?




The two new Curly Girl items can't be added to cart yet...


----------



## chebaby

Brownie518 said:


> The two new Curly Girl items can't be added to cart yet...


she need to come on and stop playing. im usually not interested in her stuff and the minute i am she wants to hold them hostage


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

chebaby said:


> *she need to come on and stop playing*. im usually not interested in her stuff and the minute i am she wants to hold them hostage


 
EXACTLY I got stuff to buy


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Hmp.  I didn't even look at any of the new stufferplexed


----------



## IDareT'sHair

OOOOOooooo  That Pomegrante Curl Quenching Conditioner sounds Yummy


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> OOOOOooooo  That Pomegrante Curl Quenching Conditioner sounds Yummy


doesnt it
and i may try the new fortifying conditioner since it has egg protein.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> OOOOOooooo  That Pomegrante Curl Quenching Conditioner sounds Yummy


 
Sure does. I've turned into a conditioner junkie


----------



## chebaby

curlyhersheygirl said:


> EXACTLY I got stuff to buy


YOU KNOW!!!! gimme my stuff


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> Sure does.* I've turned into a conditioner junkie*


 
curlyhersheygirl

Me Too Girl. 

And It's a BAD ADDICTION! .....  .......


----------



## Brownie518

I finished a CPR, an Afroveda Sunsilk Citrus oil, and a BFH Chocolate something conditioner.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> 
> Me Too Girl.
> 
> And* It's a BAD ADDICTION*! ..... .......


 
It sure is but my hair does look better since I started buying better DC's.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> It sure is *but my hair does look better since I started buying better DC's.*


 
curlyhersheygirl

Curly...Girl Can We Talk? 

I  Lurves me some Deep Conditioners.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *I finished a CPR, an Afroveda Sunsilk Citrus oil, and a BFH Chocolate something conditioner.*


 
Brownie518

Gurl.....You Be Knockin' 'Em Down!

I finished up a Bottle of Hydratherma Naturals Leave-In and a Tube of Matrix Biolage Ceramides.


----------



## bronzebomb

I am not purchasing a thing!  I am not purchasing a thing!  I am not purchasing a thing!  I am not purchasing a thing!  I am not purchasing a thing!  I am not purchasing a thing!


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> Gurl.....*You Be Knockin' 'Em Down*!
> 
> I finished up a Bottle of Hydratherma Naturals Leave-In and a Tube of Matrix Biolage Ceramides.



I have to.  I made a list of stuff to finish by June remember? I need to figure out my reward if I can finish them all 

I'll try and finish my Komaza Intense this weekend. That will definitely be a repurchase.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> I have to.  I made a list of stuff to finish by June remember? *I need to figure out my reward if I can finish them all*


 
@Brownie518

Your REWARD????? ..........

 Hmp. Why You Gotta Have a Reward?

Can't the Reward be something like: More Space, Not having as many products etc???? ......... .........erplexed


----------



## mkd

curlyhersheygirl thanks for the heads up on SSI.  Ummm, but SSI stop playing and let us buy the new stuff.  I am getting a coco cream leave in, the marula hemp, and I want the papaya souflee and the new conditioner.  If the new stuff isn't available, I will tweak my order.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> Your REWARD????? ..........
> 
> Hmp. Why You Gotta Have a Reward?
> 
> *Can't the Reward be something like: More Space, Not having as many products etc????* ......... .........erplexed



Yeah...right


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Hmp. 

That's why chebaby bet not go into the Hurr Products bitness.

Ya'll Would Tear her into Pieces not havin' ya'll products ready!


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> Hmp.
> 
> That's why @chebaby bet not go into the Hurr Products bitness.
> 
> Ya'll Would Tear her into Pieces not havin' ya'll products ready!


you telling my bidness before the bidness even get started


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *you telling my bidness before the bidness even get started*


 
chebaby

Gurl.....I'm Warning You that You Bet Not Come Out wid No _New Products_ and not have 'em ready on time.  .........

You see how these PJ's Roll

Use 1 Buy 1 PJ's = :mob:


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Gurl.....I'm Warning You that You Bet Not Come Out wid No _New Products_ and not have 'em ready on time.  .........
> 
> You see how these PJ's Roll
> 
> Use 1 Buy 1 PJ's = :mob:


hmmmm  and i was just about to tell yall about my new cranberry apple hair butter custard.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Well.  I finished my Hair. Got everything all M&S'ed and Tied Up.  

It was a good wash day.

That EVOO HOT really helped alot too.


----------



## Shay72

Brownie518 said:


> So am I...when does it end?
> 
> I'm definitely getting Okra, Marula Hemp, Marshmallow cream, and the new conditioner.


I've been waiting for these new products, new formulations for a minute. I can't even remember the last time I ordered from SSI. I'm getting the marula hemp, marshmallow cream, new conditioner, macadmia fixing gel, pumpkin seed defrizzer, okra, reforumulated fortifying mask 



curlyhersheygirl said:


> Sure does. I've turned into a conditioner junkie


I'm a daily cowasher so I am a conditioner fiend 



chebaby said:


> hmmmm  and i was just about to tell yall about my new cranberry apple hair butter custard.


That sounds good . You wouldn't like me as a customer bc I would still want you to ship even though it is down the street .


----------



## chebaby

Shay72 said:


> I've been waiting for these new products, new formulations for a minute. I can't even remember the last time I ordered from SSI. I'm getting the marula hemp, marshmallow cream, new conditioner, macadmia fixing gel, pumpkin seed defrizzer, okra, reforumulated fortifying mask
> 
> 
> I'm a daily cowasher so I am a conditioner fiend
> 
> 
> That sounds good . *You wouldn't like me as a customer bc I would still want you to ship even though it is down the street* .


i feel you. getting products in the mail is an amazing feeling. like a birthday surprise or something
it does sound good huh? lol i just made that up. if someone made a product called cranberry apple butter custard i would buy it im looking for something to buy now.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Morning Ladies......

I just Placed an Order for chebaby Cranberry Apple Butter Custard.  Did Ya'll Check Out Her Shipping Prices.

I placed an order for a 8 ounce Jar with the Cranberry Apple Butta' DC'er and the C.A. Butta' Reconstructor.  Oh Yeah, and the Hair Milk.

Lawd...It Bet Not Take Foreva'. ...........  ............


----------



## Ltown

IDareT'sHair said:


> Morning Ladies......
> 
> I just Placed an Order for @chebaby Cranberry Apple Butter Custard. Did Ya'll Check Out Her Shipping Prices.
> 
> I placed an order for a 8 ounce Jar with the Cranberry Apple Butta' DC'er and the C.A. Butta' Reconstructor. Oh Yeah, and the Hair Milk.
> 
> Lawd...It Bet Not Take Foreva'. ...........  ............


 
IDareT'sHair, you and Chebaby are Product Queen's not junkie finding all these butters!   Is there a blueberry butter out there


----------



## natura87

I put EVOO on my hair last night with the intent to rinse it out but now i'm not sure if I want to.


----------



## Eisani

Hey yall.  Oiled my scalp last night with bhringeraj and used my massager for 30 minutes then cowashed this morning with 24/7. I HATE the section of my hair thats wavy instead of curly. Its not scab hair, not heat damaged, just...wavy. Frustrating.


----------



## Eisani

chebaby said:


> i want to order enough for free shipping too but i have no where to put extra products so i need to use some stuff up first.



Lack of storage space has never stopped me from ordering BUT I do want to focus on a better, more organized storage method. I really just need one room with all four walls covered with built-in shelves. That would be awesome.


----------



## Charz

Imma haul the ish outta Qhemet this Fall, can't waittttttt

Imma get

6x CTDG
6x AOHC
6x BRBC
3x OHHB
1x EWCT


----------



## Eisani

Charz that's some major haulage. Its cool that you have your staples.


----------



## Eisani

A certain someone asked before they left for India if I wanted anything hair-related. I said no, but now I wish I would have requested amla, brahmi and maka powders. I know they would've been dirt cheap


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> Morning Ladies......
> 
> I just Placed an Order for @chebaby Cranberry Apple Butter Custard.  Did Ya'll Check Out Her Shipping Prices.
> 
> I placed an order for a 8 ounce Jar with the Cranberry Apple Butta' DC'er and the C.A. Butta' Reconstructor.  Oh Yeah, and the Hair Milk.
> 
> Lawd...It Bet Not Take Foreva'. ...........  ............


dont be starting nothing i dont want people pm'ing me about "i heard you have a cranberry butter"


Ltown said:


> @IDareT'sHair, you and Chebaby are Product Queen's not junkie finding all these butters!   Is there a blueberry butter out there


there actually is a blueberry butter. ive noticed that people are really into oils with antioxidant properties. thats why you see all this pomegranate stuff out now. i think pom. has antioxidant in it.

anyway my braid out is still going strong, frizz and all.

i really need to go on a no buy today i went to the bss and felt so bad as i was walking to the register with my hands full. i felt like i should put everything back and walk out the store but i didnt. i ended up getting curls curly q's milkshake(which if im not mistaken has the CURLS milkshake old ingredients that i fell in love with), curly q's gel-les-c or whatever and a curl activating gel. i am determined to find a gel that works for me lmao i just wont give uperplexed


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

So I PM'd SSI on FB to ask when the new stuff will available to order and she said in about 2 weekserplexed.


----------



## chebaby

is it wrong that ther is a guy at my job that i think is so beautiful hes like a big teddy bear and has a beautiful smile.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

chebaby said:


> is it wrong that ther is a guy at my job that i think is so beautiful hes like a big teddy bear and has a beautiful smile.


 
Nothing wrong with some eye candy


----------



## chebaby

curlyhersheygirl said:


> So I PM'd SSI on FB to ask when the new stuff will available to order and she said in about 2 weekserplexed.


i guess my money not good enough she dont want my little change


----------



## La Colocha

Hey ladies, nothing going on with me, didn't do anything to my hair today. I received some packages in the mail from momma t, thank you momma.


----------



## Ltown

chebaby said:


> dont be starting nothing i dont want people pm'ing me about "i heard you have a cranberry butter"
> 
> there actually is a blueberry butter. ive noticed that people are really into oils with antioxidant properties. thats why you see all this pomegranate stuff out now. i think pom. has antioxidant in it.
> 
> anyway my braid out is still going strong, frizz and all.
> 
> i really need to go on a no buy today i went to the bss and felt so bad as i was walking to the register with my hands full. i felt like i should put everything back and walk out the store but i didnt. i ended up getting curls curly q's milkshake(which if im not mistaken has the CURLS milkshake old ingredients that i fell in love with), curly q's gel-les-c or whatever and a curl
> 
> activating gel. i am determined to find a gel that works for me lmao i just wont give uperplexed




chebaby, i'm glad the natural store is not close to me because i would be visting too much.   that imo is where your downfall is.  If you can stop going it might help.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ltown said:


> @IDareT'sHair, you and Chebaby are Product Queen's not junkie *finding all these butters!  Is there a blueberry butter out there*


 
@Ltown

If Chebaby decides to make one.

See you missed the Convo Ltown I was talking about Che going into the Hair Product Bizness and she 'made up' the Cranberry Apple Butta'  So I 'pretended' like I placed an order.........  It was all "Pretend"



chebaby said:


> *dont be starting nothing i dont want people pm'ing me about "i heard you have a cranberry butter"*


 
@chebaby

.......I placed my order before I left for work this morning and I haven't gotten a Shipping Notice Yet.  

Where's My Stuff?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha

Glad errthang got there safe & sound.  Hope You can/will use.

Evening Ladies...My KBB Came Today!  And it looks so Purty.  All Wrapped Up in a Pink Bow.  Just Lovely.


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> @La Colocha
> 
> Glad errthang got there safe & sound.  Hope You can/will use.
> 
> Evening Ladies...*My KBB Came Today*!  And it looks so Purty.  All Wrapped Up in a Pink Bow.  Just Lovely.



Thanks again, the only thing i don't know how to use are the little tubes.

What did you get from kern.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Ltown
> 
> If Chebaby decides to make one.
> 
> See you missed the Convo Ltown I was talking about Che going into the Hair Product Bizness and she 'made up' the Cranberry Apple Butta'  So I 'pretended' like I placed an order.........  It was all "Pretend"
> 
> 
> 
> @chebaby
> 
> .......I placed my order before I left for work this morning and I haven't gotten a Shipping Notice Yet.
> 
> Where's My Stuff?


these are all natural made by hand products. its gonna take 3-4 weeks just to make it and then another week for shipping. you cant find good products like these in the store so you are paying and waiting for quality. simmer down


----------



## chebaby

Ltown said:


> @chebaby, i'm glad the natural store is not close to me because i would be visting too much.   that imo is where your downfall is.  If you can stop going it might help.


that stor aint even close to me but i make the trip its a shame.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> Thanks again, *the only thing i don't know how to use are the little tubes.*
> 
> What did you get from kern.


 
La Colocha

Those are Ceramides.  I use mine after I rinse out my DC'er, right before I do my final rinse w/Porosity Control.

I just swirt out, leave in for 3-5 per the directions and rinse out.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *these are all natural made by hand products. its gonna take 3-4 weeks just to make it and then another week for shipping. you cant find good products like these in the store so you are paying and waiting for quality. simmer down*


 

chebaby

And Don't Be Talmbout...it's gettin' hot out, so that's why they Separated

How da' Blueberry already OOS and You Ain't Even Made it Yet?......


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> @La Colocha
> 
> Those are Ceramides.  I use mine after I rinse out my DC'er, right before I do my final rinse w/Porosity Control.
> 
> I just swirt out, leave in for 3-5 per the directions and rinse out.



Thanks t, do i need to follow up with something moisturizing? Because my hair is funny with protein.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha

Oh Yeah...Kern & 'dem = 2 Luscious Masks


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> *Thanks t, do i need to follow up with something moisturizing?* Because my hair is funny with protein.


 
La Colocha

Maybe you could pre-poo with them or squirt them into your DC when you need a little something. Or right before Cowashing.

They really give you that Ceramide Shine.  They're a Great little something or other.


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> @La Colocha
> 
> Oh Yeah...Kern & 'dem = 2 Luscious Masks



I still have about 1 1/2 mask left. Glad you got some more.


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> @La Colocha
> 
> Maybe you could pre-poo with them or squirt them into your DC when you need a little something. Or right before Cowashing.
> 
> They really give you that Ceramide Shine.  They're a Great little something or other.



Ok i will try it friday.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Hmp.  Did Ya'll Hear chebaby Already goin' up on her prices????


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> And Don't Be Talmbout...it's gettin' hot out, so that's why they Separated
> 
> How da' Blueberry already OOS and You Ain't Even Made it Yet?......


girl you know the weather be messing these all natural super moisturizing butters and oils up. it is the sun that separated that. my formulation is DOWN. i know what im doing. 
blueberry is hot right now. better get it while you can


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> Hmp.  Did Ya'll Hear @chebaby Already goin' up on her prices????


blueberry butter just went up $17 a pound so i had to. i dont have any other choice ok. i understand some folks cant afford my butters but if you put aside $6 a day, in a month you will be able to get you 8oz of creamy goodness


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> girl you know the weather be messing these all natural super moisturizing butters and oils up. it is the sun that separated that. my formulation is DOWN. i know what im doing.
> blueberry is hot right now. better get it while you can


 
chebaby

So...What's the Discount Code?

And, Do You have anything comparable to Hello Sugar?  

You know I'm on a Hello Sugar Kick Right Now.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> So...What's the Discount Code?
> 
> And, Do You have anything comparable to Hello Sugar?
> 
> You know I'm on a Hello Sugar Kick Right Now.


the code is CRANBERRYFORLIFE2011 for a .5% discount. one time use only and you have to order $75 worth of product in order to use it.

yes i do have something comparable. its called "good bye sugar baby"


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ya'll @curlyhersheygirl Was Big Haulin' Shot Callin' in the What Did YOU Buy Thread!

@chebaby

You Right. Hello Sugar. Good Bye Suga' Baby! BabyMommaDrama.

ETA: I tried the Code It didn't go through


----------



## rosalindb

Most of the enso products look good, great ingredients and the perservatives seem ok but just came across this one and it has Propylene Glycol (and) Diazolidinyl Urea in it. Seems odd that one is there but the others look okay


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> Ya'll @curlyhersheygirl Was Big Haulin' Shot Callin' in the What Did YOU Buy Thread!
> 
> @chebaby
> 
> *You Right. Hello Sugar. Good Bye Suga' Baby! BabyMommaDrama*.
> 
> ETA: I tried the Code It didn't go through



the code wont work until 11:57pm and runs out at midnight. better act fast.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rosalindb

Thanks Girl.  

I'm glad we have a Resident Herbalist, Chemist, Shelf-Life Preservative Police in the Thread.

Good Looking out.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> the code wont work until 11:57pm and runs out at midnight. better act fast.


 
chebaby

Gurl...The Shampoo could be: BabyMommaDrama

Okay....I'll stay up tonight and try to use the Code Again.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Gurl...The Shampoo could be: BabyMommaDrama
> 
> Okay....I'll stay up tonight and try to use the Code Again.


thats a good name for the shampoo. clean away the drama


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

That Cranberry Apple Butta' was also a Good Name.

I should see if Jasmine has that Scent.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

You Know...To Be Honest with you, I completely forgot ordering that KBB! I was wondering what it was before I opened it.

That's a Shame!

Lemme See...I'm waiting on:

Lee Stafford (UK)
Jasmine
BFH
Claudie
ETA:  SSI

I already received:

ASIAN
Nioxin
*some Jasmine*
KBB
2 32 Ounce of OHH


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> That Cranberry Apple Butta' was also a Good Name.
> 
> I should see if Jasmine has that Scent.


i love cranberry juice.
i have been craving a butter for my hair lately.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Hydratherma Naturals has me PW (_Product Whipped_)............erplexed

I'm can't stop using it. I am so strung out right now. 

I'm surprised I'm actually using Avosoya Oil. But...I keep looking at HTN Oil.

A Product OR Line has never had me On Lock Like This!

_*i gotta break this crazy addiction, so i can use up some other stuff*_


----------



## La Colocha

If they had samples for the enso products that i wanted to try, i would try them. Something different.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> Hydratherma Naturals has me PW (_Product Whipped_)............erplexed
> 
> I'm can't stop using it. I am so strung out right now.
> 
> I'm surprised I'm actually using Avosoya Oil. But...I keep looking at HTN Oil.
> 
> A Product OR Line has never had me On Lock Like This!
> 
> _*i gotta break this crazy addiction, so i can use up some other stuff*_


i noticed you got it bad girl lmao.

i feel that way about dew. i can use almost anything on a wash and go and puff but my braid outs are pickyerplexed so ill be sticking with dew until i get bored. i was thinking about going to baltimore this weekend and getting another dew but i dont need it lol. i already have a 16oz and i only use it once a week, what imma do with another bottle lmao.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ladies??????  _*taps mic*_ Where Ya'll At?


----------



## La Colocha

Che are you going to try those enso products? I think that's the right name.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *i noticed you got it bad girl lmao.*
> 
> *i feel that way about dew. *i can use almost anything on a wash and go and puff but my braid outs are pickyerplexed so ill be sticking with dew until i get bored. i was thinking about going to baltimore this weekend and getting another dew but i dont need it lol. i already have a 16oz and i only use it once a week, what imma do with another bottle lmao.


 
chebaby

I Do have it "Bad" Che and I'm not Happy About iterplexed  Not At All.

I thought I was putting it all away until Fall but I pulled it all back out.

Weren't you like that too over KBB?

Lawd.....I can't believe I'm Product Whipped.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> I Do have it "Bad" Che and I'm not Happy About iterplexed  Not At All.
> 
> I thought I was putting it all away until Fall but I pulled it all back out.
> 
> Weren't you like that too over KBB?
> 
> Lawd.....I can't believe I'm Product Whipped.


when these companies get it right, they get it right got you over there all whipped and what not.
yea i was like that over kbb. i couldnt use nothing but kbb, those were the days lmao.
now its dew for life


----------



## chebaby

La Colocha said:


> Che are you going to try those enso products? I think that's the right name.


you know i want to lol. but not yet. im going to wait a while because i want to see reviews and i need to use some stuff up for space.
so far the only person i know that purchased those products is makeupvixen. have yall seen her youtube video about her product stash? let me see if i can post it.


----------



## chebaby

http://www.youtube.com/user/tastiredbone#p/u/45/jeEC_HjKQik


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair you blew up my spot calling me out .

chebaby I hope next week you don't say your suppliers raised the raw materials and you had to pay the chemist so we have to wait 3 months and pay double for that butta


----------



## Brownie518

Hey, ladies...


----------



## La Colocha

chebaby said:


> http://www.youtube.com/user/tastiredbone#p/u/45/jeEC_HjKQik



What is her youtube tasty red bone? Love it. I will wait until you get it, to try it.

Going to wear a pony to work tonight since i am going to wash tomorrow, don't know what i want to use. Maybe the hair dew and some oil. Going to trim tomorrow too, its long over due.


----------



## chebaby

curlyhersheygirl said:


> @IDareT'sHair you blew up my spot calling me out .
> 
> @chebaby I hope next week you don't say your suppliers raised the raw materials and you had to pay the chemist so we have to wait 3 months and pay double for that butta


thats exactly what happened. how'd you know


----------



## La Colocha

Hi ms. b, i have a question, can you use the jasmines shea rinse as a leave in? I may use some of that tonight.


----------



## chebaby

La Colocha said:


> What is her youtube *tasty red bone*? Love it. I will wait until you get it, to try it.
> 
> Going to wear a pony to work tonight since i am going to wash tomorrow, don't know what i want to use. Maybe the hair dew and some oil. Going to trim tomorrow too, its long over due.


yea i think thats what it says. i was looking at her stash like


----------



## Brownie518

tasti red bone...


----------



## La Colocha

chebaby said:


> yea i think thats what it says. i was looking at her stash like



I want to be tasty chocolate kiss, yess girl melts in your mouth and not in your hands, lmao.

She has such a variety, i wonder how she keeps track. I haven't seen her post here in a while but i would like to know.


----------



## Brownie518

La Colocha said:


> Hi ms. b, i have a question, can you use the jasmines shea rinse as a leave in? I may use some of that tonight.



Yes, you can. Quite a few have mentioned using it like this.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

chebaby said:


> http://www.youtube.com/user/tastiredbone#p/u/45/jeEC_HjKQik


 
That stash is awesome WOW.
I love the Trini earrings she has on in the blooper video. I need to find a pair of those for Boston carnival.


----------



## chebaby

Brownie518 said:


> Hey, ladies...


hey


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

La Colocha said:


> I want to be *tasty chocolate kiss*, yess girl melts in your mouth and not in your hands, lmao.
> 
> She has such a variety, i wonder how she keeps track. I haven't seen her post here in a while but i would like to know.


 
  I like that La Colocha


----------



## mkd

IDareT'sHair, I am just stopping by to say thanks hon!  I am going to try to get back on later.  Are you sure you don't want a dew too?


----------



## chebaby

La Colocha said:


> *I want to be tasty chocolate kiss, yess girl melts in your mouth and not in your hands, lmao*.
> 
> She has such a variety, i wonder how she keeps track. I haven't seen her post here in a while but i would like to know.


you a mess


----------



## La Colocha

Brownie518 said:


> Yes, you can. Quite a few have mentioned using it like this.



Thanks, mama t sent me some and i want my pony to smell good. when i walk by i want to go in slow motion with heads turning and lustful sighs *cackels*I'm sleep so don't mind me, last night of work.


----------



## La Colocha

curlyhersheygirl said:


> I like that @La Colocha



I see you a hershey girl,.


----------



## La Colocha

mkd said:


> @IDareT'sHair, I am just stopping by to say thanks hon!  I am going to try to get back on later.  Are you sure you don't want a dew too?



Just send it to her like she do us, don't even ask or tell her.


----------



## chebaby

La Colocha said:


> Thanks, mama t sent me some and i want my pony to smell good. when i walk by i want to go in slow motion with heads turning and lustful sighs *cackels*I'm sleep so don't mind me, last night of work.


she and beauty sent me some jasmines too and they all smell yummy. i have one that smells exactly like dew, one like cotton candy or something and one smells like pear
i use my shea rinses as a leave in but i used it as a co wash once and it reminds me of honey hemp.


----------



## Brownie518

La Colocha said:


> Thanks, mama t sent me some and* i want my pony to smell good. when i walk by i want to go in slow motion with heads turning and lustful sighs *cackels**I'm sleep so don't mind me, last night of work.





They will, too! 

I tell you, I wish I knew how Dana has her stuff smelling as good as it does.  I'm really gonna miss her Body Mists and Unrefined Shea butter.


----------



## La Colocha

chebaby said:


> she and beauty sent me some jasmines too and they all smell yummy. i have one that smells exactly like dew, one like cotton candy or something and one smells like pear
> i use my shea rinses as a leave in but i used it as a co wash once and it reminds me of honey hemp.



I have raspberry lemonide and green apple pear, i think i will use the lemonade . Do you seal with it? or just use that. I will be washing tomorrow so its just for tonight.


----------



## Brownie518

La Colocha said:


> Just send it to her like she do us, don't even ask or tell her.



Yeah, right! Besides, we all know how much she loves gettin packages. 

I'm waiting on Jasmine's and Claudie's. I think thats it.


----------



## chebaby

La Colocha said:


> I have raspberry lemonide and green apple pear, i think i will use the lemonade . Do you seal with it? or just use that. I will be washing tomorrow so its just for tonight.


i just use it by itself but i might start adding a little coconut oil over it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

mkd

Girl, Thanks But No Thanks.  If it were "Fall" I'd say send it Onnnn!  But Imma wait until BF to try it out.

And the Rest of Ya'll Hush Up.

La Colocha

Yes, You can use it as a Leave-In.  You can read all the uses on her Site.  Girl, Gone & Swing that Pony All Up in them Menssss Faces!


----------



## Zaz

Dang, looks like Curlmart isn't going to get the Oyin dew in time for my bday haul, that was at the top of my list of things I wanna try


----------



## Ltown

La Colocha said:


> Just send it to her like she do us, don't even ask or tell her.



La Colocha,


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ltown said:


> @La Colocha,


 
Ltown

Not you too Ltown! .........


----------



## Brownie518

Don't ya'll start tonight!!! ^^^


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Well, I'm a Sucka'.  I done pulled out Hydratherma Naturals AGAIN.  But Imma try to use some other stuff.


----------



## Brownie518

I love me some Hydratherma Naturals oil  Smells so good.


----------



## Ltown

IDareT'sHair said:


> Ltown
> 
> Not you too Ltown! .........



Yes i'm on it sending you something


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *Don't ya'll start tonight!!! ^^^*


 
Ya'll Just Can't Be Sending Me Stuff when I'm Sending Ya'll Stuff


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> Well, I'm a Sucka'.  I done pulled out Hydratherma Naturals AGAIN.  But Imma try to use some other stuff.



If it works for you, just keep on using it.  I made that mistake once, trying to use up and almost had a setback. The rest of your stash will work itself out.....eventually 


OT: Have ya'll ever tried that Whipped Cream with liquor in it?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ltown said:


> *Yes i'm on it sending you something*


 
Gurl.....You Bet Not!

I ain't playin' Ltown!

Ltown


----------



## Shay72

curlyhersheygirl said:


> So I PM'd SSI on FB to ask when the new stuff will available to order and she said in about 2 weekserplexed.


 
That's just the curly girl stuf,right?If so, I will still order and try that new conditioner later.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *If it works for you, just keep on using it.  I made that mistake once, trying to use up and almost had a setback. The rest of your stash will work itself out.....eventually *


 
Brownie518

I'm Glad You Said _"Eventually"_.......  Yeah, I'll keep using it.  

I thought it would be 'too heavy' for Hot Weather and maybe it will be which will 'prompt' me to move on to other products, but right now -- it's still HTN Baby!


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> Gurl.....You Bet Not!
> 
> I ain't playin' Ltown!
> 
> @Ltown



T, you sound like La right there.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Shay72 said:


> That's just the* curly girl stuf,right*?If so, I will still order and try that new conditioner later.


 
Yes. I placed an order already but I will also buy the new stuff when they're available


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> I'm Glad You Said _"Eventually"_.......  Yeah, I'll keep using it.
> 
> I thought it would be 'too heavy' for Hot Weather and maybe it will be which will 'prompt' me to move on to other products, but right now -- it's still HTN Baby!



I use it year round.  Is it heavy for your hair? The oil is a bit thicker than say Avosoya but its  .


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> I use it year round.  Is it heavy for your hair? The oil is a bit thicker than say Avosoya but its .


 
Brownie518

It does smell amazing and it works well.  I just wish it was a) cheaper b)on sale sometimes.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> *It does smell amazing and it works well.  I just wish it was a) cheaper b)on sale sometimes*.



Girl...I totally agree!!!! 

...and if it was any other, we'd probably really be cussin about that, too.  For some reason, we don't and stay buyin. Go figure.


----------



## Brownie518

I pulled out a Claudie's Normalizing and a BFH Banana Avocado and Mango Macadamia to use up the next couple of washes. They are all almost finished.


----------



## La Colocha

I don't feel like going to work, let me go before i am late. My hair is easy to get in a pony but i have major shrinkage. I am really thinking of perming again. I was happy with it until my hair shriveled up in a coily poof buffant thingy.


----------



## Brownie518

La Colocha said:


> I don't feel like going to work, let me go before i am late. My hair is easy to get in a pony but i have major shrinkage. I am really thinking of perming again. I was happy with it until my hair shriveled up in a coily poof buffant thingy.




I bet that coily poof buffant thingy looks cute.


----------



## Zaz

I know this is the right place to ask, I've decided to split my order in two, get my Curlmart stuff: Beemine beehold curly butter, Darcy's madagascar vanilla styling creme, Darcy's vanilla delight daily leave in, Curls curl souffle, Elucence Moisture Balancing Conditioner.

Then get a separate order from either Oyin or Qhemet biologics. So what say you ladies, Qhemet or Oyin?


----------



## La Colocha

Brownie518 said:


> I bet that coily poof buffant thingy looks cute.



Thanks ms.b, i feel like im not growing my hair to my arse to have it shrivel up to my neck.. Well gnite ladies, talk to yall tomorrow.


----------



## chebaby

Zaz said:


> I know this is the right place to ask, I've decided to split my order in two, get my Curlmart stuff: Beemine beehold curly butter, Darcy's madagascar vanilla styling creme, Darcy's vanilla delight daily leave in, Curls curl souffle, Elucence Moisture Balancing Conditioner.
> 
> Then get a separate order from either Oyin or Qhemet biologics. So what say you ladies, Qhemet or Oyin?


i say oyin. ive personally never been a huge qhemet fan. the products are good but not the best for my hair. and the heavy cream is super heavy for the warmer months. my choice would be to get the oyin dew, whipped pudding(which is a moisturizer even though i think the dew is better) and if you want a conditioner you must try the honey hemp


----------



## Zaz

chebaby said:


> i say oyin. ive personally never been a huge qhemet fan. the products are good but not the best for my hair. and the heavy cream is super heavy for the warmer months. my choice would be to get the oyin dew, whipped pudding(which is a moisturizer even though i think the dew is better) and if you want a conditioner you must try the honey hemp



I was thinking of getting the dew, the whipped pudding, the shine & define, burnt sugar pomade and honey hemp. I think I'll go with Oyin, I'll get more bang for my buck so more stuff to play with .

And you're right Qhemet does sound heavy for the summer months. Thanks


----------



## chebaby

Zaz said:


> I was thinking of getting the dew, the whipped pudding, the shine & define, burnt sugar pomade and honey hemp. I think I'll go with Oyin, I'll get more bang for my buck so more stuff to play with .
> 
> And you're right Qhemet does sound heavy for the summer months. Thanks


everything you want is good. when i do my braid outs i use the dew and seal my ends with burnt sugar pomade.
i did a braid out before using the honey hemp too.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *I pulled out a Claudie's Normalizing* and a BFH Banana Avocado and Mango Macadamia to use up the next couple of washes. They are all almost finished.


 
@Brownie518

I got to get down on that Claudie Normalizing. I have a 16 ounce Jar. 

I'll start on that soon (ik..._famous last words_)

Well, I thought I had pulled out a HTN L-I, but it was actually a _Lotion_ (with a different cap). 

It had the smaller cap like the L-I instead of the Larger Cap like the Lotion.

So, I guess my 'inventory' is slightly off. I need to look at the rest of those bottles to see exactly what I have.


----------



## La Colocha

Good morning ladies, going to prepoo with conditioner and the matrix ceremide stuff while i do my running today. Going to wash with head and shoulders and don't know what conditioners i will use yet. The jasmines shea butter rinse was nice as a leave in last night, kept my hair really soft and smelled good. I will be using that more this summer.


----------



## hannan

SSI has a 20% off sale (mother2011) but she took down the free shipping for $60+. The money I would save is around the same as the shipping.


----------



## Charz

Zaz

Qhemet all the way.


----------



## Priss Pot

hannan said:


> SSI has a 20% off sale (mother2011) but she took down the free shipping for $60+. The money I would save is around the same as the shipping.



I noticed that with the last sale she had for V-day.  No free shipping over $60.


----------



## destine2grow

IDareT'sHair and chebaby: The two of you have me crying laughing.


----------



## chebaby

so i purchased some scents for my butters last night from wholesalesupplyplus. i got pineapple mango, hello sugar and orange vanilla. i had to order $30 in order to get free shipping so i got glycerin and wheat germ oil.


----------



## Eisani

Welp, after being asked if I put my finger in a socket, I went on and ordered all the Enso samples. Shipping was reasonable. I got the milk n honey hydrating buttercream, sweet honey hibiscus li, cacao curly recovery dc (let some old yt lady tell it, obviously I need it), oluve & honey hydrating hair buttet, marshmallow root twisting pudding and aloe and marshmallow hair milk.

Now (most of) yall know I never look crazy by the head and Im wearing a WnG and a cute headband today. Ioknow what she was tryna say, but she made my butt itch with that. Go sit down. Ol wide ***, short pants wearing *****lump.


----------



## La Colocha

Hey ladies, still prepooing. Will probably wash later tonight. It was nice out all day and now its getting cloudy like its going to storm.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> I got to get down on that *Claudie Normalizing*. I have a 16 ounce Jar.
> 
> I'll start on that soon (ik..._famous last words_)



I've been using it as a final rinse and loving it like that. I'm washing right now and will use it in a few. 



chebaby said:


> so i purchased some scents for my butters last night from wholesalesupplyplus. i got *pineapple mango, hello sugar *and orange vanilla. i had to order $30 in order to get free shipping so i got glycerin and wheat germ oil.



 Che, those are both delicious!!! Those are two of the ones I got from there, too. 



Eisani said:


> Welp, after being asked if I put my finger in a socket, I went on and ordered all the Enso samples. Shipping was reasonable. I got the milk n honey hydrating buttercream, sweet honey hibiscus li, cacao curly recovery dc (let some old yt lady tell it, obviously I need it), oluve & honey hydrating hair buttet, marshmallow root twisting pudding and aloe and marshmallow hair milk.
> 
> Now (most of) yall know I never look crazy by the head and Im wearing a WnG and a cute headband today. Ioknow what she was tryna say, *but she made my butt itch with that. Go sit down. Ol wide ***, short pants wearing *****lump*.



 You funny!!!! 

I can't wait for your reviews on them samples...


----------



## La Colocha

Ladies, how do you use the jasmines avocado silk, is it a protein conditioner or moisturizing? I am still thinking of getting my hair relaxed but i will wait and see if the feeling passes, i have help now where i didn't before with hair care but i know i will miss my colochas.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

Hey Ms. B!  

I think Imma try that Claudie as a Finishing Rinse too.

Thanks for the Tip!

La Colocha

Gurl...I'm glad the Shea Butta' L-I worked well & smelled good.  OMG I could smell her stuff all day.  I have the Berries & Cream that just smells (It was one of the 9)


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> Hey Ms. B!
> 
> I think Imma try that Claudie as a Finishing Rinse too.
> 
> Thanks for the Tip!
> 
> @La Colocha
> 
> Gurl...I'm glad the Shea Butta' L-I worked well & smelled good.  OMG I could smell her stuff all day.  I have the Berries & Cream that just smells (It was one of the 9)



I could still smell my hair when i took it down to do my parts, yummy.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I got some really good 'scents' from her when she _"Temporarily"_ went out of Business.

They all smell so wonderful. And you're Right @La Colocha they do Linger nicely.

@Brownie518 is the "Authority" on Avacado & Silk. I'm 'immune' to Protein, so I've never thought of it that way. I know it makes my hair feel great and I don't use a Moisturizing DC'er afterwards. 

I always thought of the Ultra Nourish Hair and the Rebuilder as her 'Protein' conditioners. 

I guess it has Silk Aminos and maybe some Avacado.

Imma go read the description on her site.


----------



## Brownie518

La Colocha said:


> Ladies, how do you use the jasmines avocado silk, is it a protein conditioner or moisturizing? I am still thinking of getting my hair relaxed but i will wait and see if the feeling passes, i have help now where i didn't before with hair care but i know i will miss my colochas.



I use mine to deep condition. Its moisturizing for me. Leaves my hair nice and silky, too.  I have only a few of those left, Hello Sugar and Tahitian Vanilla.


----------



## La Colocha

Brownie518 said:


> I use mine to deep condition. Its moisturizing for me. Leaves my hair nice and silky, too.  I have only a few of those left, Hello Sugar and Tahitian Vanilla.



Thanks, she doesn't make them anymore? I will use it to dc with today and use my organix shea butter to detangle and rinse out.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Speaking of Jasmine's............25% Off for Mother's Day!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Yeah...That Avacado & Silk is Great! 

I looked at the Site and the Rebuilder only shows up in The Protein Treatment Category.

He does have "Wheat Protein" in it, but it's way down on the list.


----------



## fattyfatfat

T, whats the code????!!!!!! for Jasmine's


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> Speaking of Jasmine's............25% Off for Mother's Day!



I think i may bite, i will see how this dc does tonight( i opened the jar and its nice and thick). I have been scared to use her hair products because they contain protein but i had no problems with the leave in last night. Thanks again t, i would like to support dana as much as i can. I don't want her to close her shop.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

fattyfatfat said:


> *T, whats the code????!!!!!!* for Jasmine's


 
fattyfatfat

_hairluv_

And I'm only listing it here, so she can get more business.


----------



## fattyfatfat

thanks!!! Im purchasing the shea butter cream rinse in the black currant vanilla scent!




IDareT'sHair said:


> fattyfatfat
> 
> _hairluv_
> 
> And I'm only listing it here, so she can get more business.


----------



## La Colocha

fattyfatfat said:


> thanks!!! Im purchasing the shea butter cream rinse in the black currant vanilla scent!



That is a good scent, i had it in her buttercream before. I have to make a list of what i want.


----------



## fattyfatfat

yes it is! sometimes I open the shea butter rinse just to smell it!




La Colocha said:


> *That is a good scent*, i had it in her buttercream before. I have to make a list of what i want.


----------



## Brownie518

La Colocha said:


> Thanks, she doesn't make them anymore? I will use it to dc with today and use my organix shea butter to detangle and rinse out.



No but you can get the base...
Which I might end up getting eventually. I'll miss that A&S.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> Speaking of Jasmine's............25% Off for Mother's Day!



*sigh* She's killin me here. I just hauled like a muh*****. I can't get anything else right now. .....(can I?)

ETA: She has the unrefined whipped shea back now...I wonder if I can get that in a scent of my choice???


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Hold It! Avacado & Silk is still around That's what I just purchased 9 of

So, are you telling me it's being Discontinued? I don't recall her saying that.

It's not a Close-Out ...I Don't Think?


----------



## La Colocha

Brownie518 said:


> No but you can get the base...
> Which I might end up getting eventually. I'll miss that A&S.



Its still on the site, its not for sale?

Here is my list which is shortened, too many damn good scents.

*Hair oils-* oh so sexy
mango papaya

*Shea butter rinse-
*warm vanilla sugar
oh so sexy
toasted coconut
lemon sugar
mango papaya 
french vanilla pear

*Avocado silk-
*Hello sugar
french vanilla pear
caribbean coconut

*Hibiscus dc-*
exotic coconut 
french vanilla pear.

Now this is the shortened version, i had a whole page of stuff i wanted.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

fattyfatfat

Fatty:  I don't see Black Currant Vanilla?  Only Black Currant Sandalwood.erplexed  

Help me Out with this?erplexed


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Okay: I have ---

Oh So Sexy
Lemon Sugar
Mango Peach
Berries & Cream
Carribean Coconut
Tahitian Vanilla
Green Apple & Pear
Honey Pear
French Pear Vanilla
Raspberry Lemonade
Wild Strawberry
Juicy Couture *sending to Brownie*

Waiting on 2 Hello Sugar Hibsicus DC'ers


----------



## chebaby

i really want to stop buying but its so hard 
its a true addiction. and i go back and forth on feeling bad or feeling like why should i feel bad.


----------



## fattyfatfat

its the 13th scent from the bottom of the shea butter cream rinse list. HTH.




IDareT'sHair said:


> fattyfatfat
> 
> Fatty:  I don't see Black Currant Vanilla?  Only Black Currant Sandalwood.erplexed
> 
> Help me Out with this?erplexed


----------



## Brownie518

@La Colocha - the french vanilla pear is , I have that shower gel, spray, and lotion. 

Why did I think the A&S was disc.???

ETA: Wow at La's list


----------



## La Colocha

Brownie518 said:


> @La Colocha - the french vanilla pear is , I have that shower gel, spray, and lotion.
> 
> Why did I think the A&S was disc.???
> 
> ETA: Wow at La's list



I had got a gift basket in that scent last summer, lawd.

I know, i hope i like her a&s so i can drop kern's mask. Its the scents ms.b, i love smell goods. Bbw has some conditioners that i want to try too.


----------



## chebaby

La Colocha said:


> Its still on the site, its not for sale?
> 
> Here is my list which is shortened, too many damn good scents.
> 
> *Hair oils-* oh so sexy
> mango papaya
> 
> *Shea butter rinse-
> *warm vanilla sugar
> oh so sexy
> toasted coconut
> lemon sugar
> mango papaya
> french vanilla pear
> 
> *Avocado silk-
> *Hello sugar
> french vanilla pear
> caribbean coconut
> 
> *Hibiscus dc-*
> exotic coconut
> french vanilla pear.
> 
> Now this is the shortened version, i had a whole page of stuff i wanted.


good list La


----------



## chebaby

i really really loved jasmines bamboo face scrub


----------



## La Colocha

chebaby said:


> good list La



It looks better in my mind.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> @La Colocha - the french vanilla pear is , I have that shower gel, spray, and lotion.
> 
> *Why did I think the A&S was disc.???*
> 
> ETA: Wow at La's list


 
Brownie518
La Colocha

It was when she "Temporarily" Went Out of Business. 

What she did tell me she was not bringing back is the BabbasuXTreme and the Babbasu.  The Hibiscus DC'er replaced that.

fattyfatfat

Thanks Fatty.  I was on Avacado & Silk, that's probably why I didn't see it.

I bought 3-4 of the 16 ounce Cream Rinses when she was going out....  I don't remember what the Scents are tho' (they're out in my Stash).

And I had a bunch of the 8 ounce ones too (that I've given away/swapped).


----------



## chebaby

La Colocha said:


> It looks better in my mind.


i want that hibiscus conditioner and a few other things


----------



## Brownie518

La Colocha said:


> I had got a gift basket in that scent last summer, lawd.
> 
> I know, i hope i like her a&s so i can drop kern's mask.* Its the scents ms.b, i love smell goods.* Bbw has some conditioners that i want to try too.



Yeah, she has the best scents!!! I  hope you like that A&S, too. I love it. 

LOL @ 'kern'!!


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> @La Colocha
> 
> It was when she "Temporarily" Went Out of Business.
> 
> What she did tell me she was not bringing back is the BabbasuXTreme and the Babbasu.  The Hibiscus DC'er replaced that.
> 
> @fattyfatfat
> 
> Thanks Fatty.  I was on Avacado & Silk, that's probably why I didn't see it.
> 
> I bought 3-4 of the 16 ounce Cream Rinses when she was going out....  I don't remember what the Scents are tho' (they're out in my Stash).
> 
> *And I had a bunch of the 8 ounce ones too (that I've given away/swapped).*


:blowkiss:


----------



## La Colocha

When does the sale start on mother's day? I may add a few more things since im not buying it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518
@La Colocha

I love the Avacado & Silk too. Thanks to Ms. B. (Pusha)

It's going to be my_ Go-To_ this Summer, so I can have all those wonderful Scents going on under this Crazy Wig. 

But at least on the weekends and when I come home in the evenings I can smell my Hurr....

Imma see if I can get an A&S in Black Currant Vanilla.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> *When does the sale start on mother's day?* I may add a few more things since im not buying it.


 
@La Colocha

Nah...It's Already On & Poppin'. 

Go Fill up A "Pretend" Cart and see what the Damage is...........


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @La Colocha
> 
> Nah...It's Already On & Poppin'.
> 
> Go Fill up A "Pretend" Cart and see what the Damage is...........





I want the Unrefined whipped in Hello Sugar, Tahitian Vanilla, and French Vanilla Pear. And maybe Summer Peach...


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> @La Colocha
> 
> Nah...It's Already On & Poppin'.
> 
> Go Fill up A "Pretend" Cart and see what the Damage is...........



Will do.........


----------



## La Colocha

Well $106 all together after shipping is not bad for all the products.


----------



## fattyfatfat

IDareT'sHair, Jasmine's went out of business once?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

fattyfatfat said:


> @IDareT'sHair, *Jasmine's went out of business once?*


 
@fattyfatfat

Yep. 

She had temorarily suspended her operations.


----------



## fattyfatfat

^^Thanks. I had forgot all about her business. Im glad I remembered and am buying from her again.


----------



## Brownie518

La Colocha said:


> Well $106 all together after shipping is not bad for all the products.



Yeah, thats about what my last order came to. Not bad...

I'm off to go under the dryer and watch the Bulls game.


----------



## hannan

IDareT'sHair said:


> @fattyfatfat
> 
> Yep.
> 
> She had temorarily suspended her operations.



That's what she said on the site the last time I was on it. I was side-eyeing the heck outta everyones' posts.


----------



## chebaby

so i can get 3 shea rinses for only $15. thats great!!!! and i love vanilla.


----------



## Shay72

Damn ! I'm bout to go look at Jasmine's.


----------



## Brownie518

Shay72 - I was waiting for you!!!


----------



## hannan

Shay72 said:


> Damn ! I'm bout to go look at Jasmine's.




 I know! Pushas!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

hannan said:


> *That's what she said on the site the last time I was on it. I was side-eyeing the heck outta everyones' posts.*


 
After I Hooped & Hollarrrrd.........and Cut The Fool!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> @Shay72 - *I was waiting for you!!!*


 
Shay72

So Was I!


----------



## Shay72

Looking above and saying "Thank you"  because the body washes are sold out. Those Diva Packs for the conditioners are a good deal.

I'm doing a really good job of sticking to this no buy for hair products. Once I use my pass for Shescentit I am done until the next leg which begins in July. I can buy staples though so I will be buying some Kinky Curly Knot Today, some oils, and some clay .


----------



## Charz

Had to cut em loose so I'll be up on LHCF more for now  

Um can someone give me a synopsis of what's poppin?


----------



## Zaz

Charz your suggestion for Qhemet had more thanks than the Oyin suggestion so I had to go and get a couple of things... had no choice 
Honeybush Tea Soft Gel (sample)
Burdock Root Butter Cream (full)
Amla & Olive Heavy Cream (full)
Olive & Honey Hydrating Balm (sample)

P.s I'm so out of that no buy challenge


----------



## La Colocha

Hey ladies, about to get under the dryer with this dc, the a&s smells so good its madarin lime, and its nice and thick, i can still smell it on my hands. I washed with h&s and conditioned and detangled with organix shea conditioner( i really like this and has a lot of slip), I think i will use the organix for cowashes now instead of vo5. My new comb didn't work for me so i went back to the tt. Don't know what im going to use to braid my hair with, i will trim next week.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

All Us On Here and Ain't Nobody Saying Nothing......erplexed


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> All Us On Here and Ain't Nobody Saying Nothing......erplexed



I'm supposed to be sittin under the dryer. It's so hot, though. erplexed 

Everybody is checking out them sales right now!


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> All Us On Here and Ain't Nobody Saying Nothing......erplexed


i just saw that curl mart now has as i am products. or did yall know that and im late?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> I'm supposed to be sittin under the dryer. It's so hot, though. erplexed
> 
> *Everybody is checking out them sales right now! *


 
@Brownie518

Yep. And Looks Who's 1st. Ms. Che!



chebaby said:


> *i just saw that curl mart now has as i am products. or did yall know that and im late?*


 
@chebaby

No, that's something new. Thanks Che! Curlmart has 15% for Mothers Day too!


----------



## Charz

Zaz good choice lol.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby mkd

I didn't realize ASIAN Had so Many Gels, Gelly's, Coiling, Twisting Stuff.

I just looked at them on Curlmart  I can't wait to try that Elation Hydration.  It sounds so good!


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> Yep. And Looks Who's 1st. Ms. Che!
> 
> 
> 
> @chebaby
> 
> No, that's something new. Thanks Che! Curlmart has 15% for Mothers Day too!


i was thinking about getting the double butter and twisting cream but enso is cheaper and has better ingredients. but no one has reviews on enso, thats whats stopping me.


----------



## mkd

IDareT'sHair, the asian stuff i have tried has been pretty good except I dont think I like that twisting pudding.  But the coconut cowash, the cleansing pudding and the leave in are really good.  I wish I could get them on the ground.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

mkd said:


> @IDareT'sHair, the asian stuff i have tried has been pretty good except I dont think I like that twisting pudding. But the coconut cowash, the cleansing pudding and the leave in are really good. *I wish I could get them on the ground.*


 

@mkd

IK. Girl. That's a Huge Problem. I wish we could get all of it on the Ground. 

I think that would really cut down on my spending.

Because when you buy it "On-Line" It's like You're Really Not Buying It ......


----------



## Brownie518

mkd said:


> @IDareT'sHair, the asian stuff i have tried has been pretty good except I dont think I like that twisting pudding.  But the coconut cowash, the cleansing pudding and the leave in are really good.  I wish I could get them on the ground.



yeah the cowash and cleansing ones are very good! 

Che, hopefully Eisani will get her Enso soon so she can give us the rundown.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> i was thinking about getting the double butter and twisting cream but *enso is cheaper and has better ingredients*. *but no one has reviews on enso, thats whats stopping me.*


 
@chebaby

We Will Hafta' Wait on @Eisani to give us the Verdict! 

Hmp. Maybe I'll get that Lush Collection. If they have a Mothers Day Discount, I'll get it.

I should e-mail them and ask them. They would be like:erplexed...... Who 'Dis?


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> We Will Hafta' Wait on @Eisani to give us the Verdict!
> 
> Hmp. Maybe I'll get that Lush Collection. If they have a Mothers Day Discount, I'll get it.
> 
> I should e-mail them and ask them. They would be like:erplexed...... Who 'Dis?


lmao.
i was gonna order from jasmine but i have so many shea rinses already and it will take me a while to use them. i dont want them just sitting there.


----------



## chebaby

Brownie518 said:


> yeah the cowash and cleansing ones are very good!
> 
> *Che, hopefully Eisani will get her Enso soon so she can give us the rundown*.


yea thats what im waiting on.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> lmao.
> *i was gonna order from jasmine but i have so many shea rinses already and it will take me a while to use them. i dont want them just sitting there.*


 
chebaby

And 2 Years Lata' Talmbout:  "I still got 3 Shea Butter Rinses" 

I think you'd use them pretty fast once late June, July & August Sets In.


----------



## La Colocha

Out from under the dryer, letting my hair cool before i rinse it out. I just love this smell.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> Out from under the dryer, letting my hair cool before i rinse it out. *I just love this smell.*


 

La Colocha

I hope you like the way your Hurr feels once it's dry. 

I really like A&S.

_*shakes fist_ Brownie518*


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @La Colocha
> 
> I hope you like the way your Hurr feels once it's dry.
> 
> I really like A&S.
> 
> **shakes fist @Brownie518**



hmph...okay


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> And 2 Years Lata' Talmbout:  *"I still got 3 Shea Butter Rinses*"
> 
> I think you'd use them pretty fast once late June, July & August Sets In.


you know it


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *hmph...okay*


 
Brownie518

I guess that's my Payback for BFH 

Which I just got my Shipping Notice from BFH.

And....I got a Response from Jasmine.  Did You?


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> @La Colocha
> 
> I hope you like the way your Hurr feels once it's dry.
> 
> I really like A&S.
> 
> _*shakes fist_ @Brownie518*



I'm going to rinse in a bit, i think i will use some organix cherry blossom as a leave in and seal with almond glaze.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha

So Organix works good as a Leave-In?


----------



## bronzebomb

Has anyone tried the KBB scents (Fruit punch, Coconut & Fig or Oatmeal Honey)?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

bronzebomb said:


> Has anyone tried the *KBB scents (Fruit punch*, Coconut & Fig or Oatmeal Honey)?


 
bronzebomb

I haven't.  That Fruit Punch sounds alot like Cranberry Cocktail which was


----------



## destine2grow

Now i have to order from Jasmines! Thx @ IDareT'shair!


----------



## mkd

bronzebomb said:


> Has anyone tried the KBB scents (Fruit punch, Coconut & Fig or Oatmeal Honey)?


I have coconut fig and oatmeal honey.  The oatmeal honey smells good.  I don't love the coconut fig, its too light to me.  I haven't tried the fruit punch.


----------



## chebaby

bronzebomb said:


> Has anyone tried the KBB scents (Fruit punch, Coconut & Fig or Oatmeal Honey)?


if you mean cranberry cockatail(instead of fruit punch) i love that scent. i also like pom. guava, luscious pear, coco mango, and egyptian musk.


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> @La Colocha
> 
> So Organix works good as a Leave-In?



The cherry blossom is fine, its the shea that has too much protein for a leave-in but i have no problems using it as a rinse out conditioner.


----------



## mkd

I am DC now with CJ hibiscus and banana deep fix.  I just did an aphogee 2 step.  And I don't know what I am going to twist with.  My hair should be good and clarified.  I used both elucence shampoos and I used the asian cleansing pudding to wash the aphogee out.  Thanks T! 

I placed my SSI order.  I only got the leave in, my love right now, and I got a marula hemp butter.


----------



## chebaby

my bss now has alter ego products. i thought about getting the garlic conditioner but that thang almost $30.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> *I guess that's my Payback for BFH*
> 
> Which I just got my Shipping Notice from BFH.
> 
> And....I got a Response from Jasmine.  Did You?



Sure is...(don't say nothin about Hydratherma Naturals!!)

Let me go check my email...

ETA: yep, got my response!


----------



## bronzebomb

It's Fruit Punch.  A friend ordered some for me as a gift for helping her with a project.  She selected the scents.


----------



## chebaby

bronzebomb said:


> It's Fruit Punch.  A friend ordered some for me as a gift for helping her with a project.  She selected the scents.


i didnt know she had a fruit punch scent. let me go look just one more thing for me to try.


----------



## chebaby

i dont see fruit puch up there. are you sure it wasnt an old bottle, or limited/seasonal scent?


----------



## La Colocha

Finally finished my hair, i did 4 braids and put them in a pony. Do most of you moisturize everyday? I want to but it seems like too much manipulation.


----------



## mkd

My layer are growing out.  I think I will get it reshaped/trimmed in june.


----------



## chebaby

La Colocha said:


> Finally finished my hair, i did 4 braids and put them in a pony. Do most of you moisturize everyday? I want to but it seems like too much manipulation.


i only moisturize for the most part once a week. unless of course i co wash in the middle of the week. this is the first time ive been putting oil and sunshine on my braid out in the middle of the week. normally i only moisturize on wet hair the day i put the braids in because nothing but shea butter moisturizes my dry hair.


----------



## Brownie518

mkd said:


> My layer are growing out.  I think I will get it reshaped/trimmed in june.



I'm gonna get a trim soon, too. I won't be cutting 6-7 inches this time, though. erplexed


----------



## La Colocha

I am bored, everybody is sleep. Sitting here lurking and eating m&m's and doritos, i have no idea how that happened, lmao.


----------



## bronzebomb

chebaby said:


> i dont see fruit puch up there. are you sure it wasnt an old bottle, or limited/seasonal scent?



It may be a limited edition.  I have Cherry Mandarin and it's not listed either.

She has different scents for the wholesalers.


----------



## Shay72

I just realized I have been natural 10 months this week and without a relaxer for 22 months . Time flies. I am able to put my hair into a ponytail without it looking crazy now. So this spring & summer I will be wearing wash & go's in a puff, bun, ponytail, or two puffs. Oh yeah and the side puff. I tried it the other day and I love it.


----------



## Eisani

I have no clue why I'm up so early on a Saturday  I should wake dd and rollerset her hair lol. 

I'm excited about my Enso order, hopefully the shipping time isn't ridiculous. It would also be nice if they told us what their stuff smells like. Scent description, please!


----------



## La Colocha

Good morning ladies, going to get in the wind early today. Traffic is going to be crazy, the first lady is here to deliver a speech for the university graduates today. I wish i could take dd to see her but i know it will be a mad house and we will never get close enough. My hair feels good this morning and i really like the jasmines a&s, it even feels better than kbb mask.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *Sure is...(don't say nothin about Hydratherma Naturals!!)*


 
Brownie518

Yep.  You and chebaby Tag-Teamed me and got me & My Cash all messed up on Hydratherma.  

You w/the Lotion & Oil and Che with the Protein L-I.

Both of Ya'll Wrong.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Morning Hair Divas!

Just Moisturized with HTN Lotion, Follicle Booster and Sealed with a little HV Oil.

Will pull a bottle of HTN Oil outta the Fridge and put it back in rotation.


----------



## mkd

La Colocha said:


> Good morning ladies, going to get in the wind early today. Traffic is going to be crazy, the first lady is here to deliver a speech for the university graduates today. I wish i could take dd to see her but i know it will be a mad house and we will never get close enough. My hair feels good this morning and i really like the jasmines a&s,* it even feels better than kbb mask.*


Wha??? That is a high endorsement!


----------



## natura87

If someone asks me one mo gin if I am "dreading" my hair I am going to pitch a hissyfit. And its always black people. They are extremly tiny, roughly the size of a coffee stirrer and my hair is pretty dense....but dang, not everything leads to locs.

I'm one week in with these twists, so far so good. Will cowash them with a Renpure condtioner in a little bit,  and use Shea Moisture Coconut and Hibiscus milk as a leave in.


----------



## Priss Pot

Soooo my Bee Mine Lucious Balancing Moisturizer came in the mail yesterday


----------



## Shay72

I am so lazy right now. I haven't eaten, exercised, or ordered from Shescentit yet. I also still have a plastic cap on with sweet almond oil in my hair. Oh well...isn't that what Saturdays are for especially since I have to work next Saturday.


----------



## La Colocha

mkd said:


> Wha??? That is a high endorsement!



The rinse out was awesome and i used it with heat so it soaked in. As my hair was drying it was really soft and my hair still smells like the dc even though i used a different smelling leave in and almond glaze, after my kbb masks are gone they won't be a repurchase, unless she starts adding scents which i doubt.

Did a bit of hauling today, i got organix conditioners in morroccan argan oil, pomegranate green tea and acai berry avocado. Got a few things from bbw and a vip tote, and about to order from jasmines, i may shorten my list because i know it takes me forever to use up stuff.


----------



## La Colocha

Got my jasmines order placed, i narrowed it down to my favorite scents even though i want them all, its a lot of product to use up, so i got

3 shea butter rinses in
french vanilla pear
oh so sexy
carribean coconut

  3 avocado silks in
hello sugar 
oh so sexy 
french vanilla pear.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha

Great Haul.  I need to pull that Oh So Sexy to make sure I like it.  _*Lemme Go See*_

Not much going on.  I thought about doing my Hurr, but will wait until tomorrow, so I can stay on schedule.

That Carribean Coconut smells delicious!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Priss Pot said:


> *Soooo my Bee Mine Lucious Balancing Moisturizer came in the mail yesterday*


 
Priss Pot

Let Us Know What You Think.  I Lurve BM Luscious


IDareT'sHair said:


> @La Colocha
> 
> Great Haul. I need to pull that *Oh So Sexy to make sure I like it.* _*Lemme Go See*_


 
I Likey.  It's Definitely Oh So Sexy.


----------



## Eisani

I just left the mall and spent WAAAY more than I anticipated. My child...lawd. Yall pray my strength. I went to get my mom's gift and that's it, so tell me how dd ended up with a new phone? I'm soft as hell when it comes to her. There went my mother's day sale money.


----------



## La Colocha

Where is everybody at? I took a nap and nobody is still here. I might go out again and do some window shopping.


----------



## chebaby

im here
ended up co washing today with emergencee and doing a wash and go. tomorrow i will do a tiny bit of shopping, maybe. i need some new clothes.

i was thinking about deep conditioning today but im so lazy if i do i wont rinse it out no time soon.

ETA: tomorrow ill deep condition with whatever jasmine conditioner i have and use the shea rinse to braid.


----------



## La Colocha

chebaby said:


> im here
> ended up co washing today with emergencee and doing a wash and go. tomorrow i will do a tiny bit of shopping, maybe. i need some new clothes.
> 
> i was thinking about deep conditioning today but im so lazy if i do i wont rinse it out no time soon.
> 
> ETA: tomorrow ill deep condition with whatever jasmine conditioner i have and use the shea rinse to braid.



The shea rinse leave in is different now from the first time it came out. I like this version way better, its creamy and has slip.


----------



## chebaby

La Colocha said:


> The shea rinse leave in is different now from the first time it came out. I like this version way better, its creamy and has slip.


yea when i co washed with it it had a ton of slip. i need to check which deep conditioner i have cause i cant remember lol.


----------



## La Colocha

chebaby said:


> yea when i co washed with it it had a ton of slip. i need to check which deep conditioner i have cause i cant remember lol.



I hope its the a&s, i never tried the babassu.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Hey Girls......I'm Here!  One of Our E-Sister Friends "Gifted" me the Enso Lush Set, so I guess I will get to try that out!  I hope I like it!

I was thinking about doing my hair tonight instead of tomorrow (out of boredom) I still may.  And then I can relax all day tomorrow. 

Imma try the ASIAN Coconut Cowash out to see how/if I like it. 

I may run out tomorrow a.m. for a minute.  I need a few 'staples' detergent etc.....erplexed

chebaby

I was gone ask you which Jasmine DC'er you have?


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> Hey Girls......I'm Here!  One of Our E-Sister Friends "Gifted" me the Enso Lush Set, so I guess I will get to try that out!  I hope I like it!
> 
> I was thinking about doing my hair tonight instead of tomorrow (out of boredom) I still may.  And then I can relax all day tomorrow.
> 
> Imma try the ASIAN Coconut Cowash out to see how/if I like it.
> 
> I may run out tomorrow a.m. for a minute.  I need a few 'staples' detergent etc.....erplexed
> 
> @chebaby
> 
> I was gone ask you which Jasmine DC'er you have?



Hey t, do you know of any more mother's day sales going on?


----------



## chebaby

ok so i thought i had an a&s but turns out i have two nourishing conditioners so i just slathered one on my dry hair. it goes on super silky which is odd for adding it to dry hair.  when i rinse i will braid with shea rinse and maybe sunshine on my ends. i may or may not seal with coconut oil, not sure yet.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> Hey Girls......I'm Here!  One of Our E-Sister Friends "Gifted" me the Enso Lush Set, so I guess I will get to try that out!  I hope I like it!
> 
> I was thinking about doing my hair tonight instead of tomorrow (out of boredom) I still may.  And then I can relax all day tomorrow.
> 
> Imma try the ASIAN Coconut Cowash out to see how/if I like it.
> 
> I may run out tomorrow a.m. for a minute.  I need a few 'staples' detergent etc.....erplexed
> 
> @chebaby
> 
> I was gone ask you which Jasmine DC'er you have?


thats great someone gifted you the set.
i have the reconstructor and nourishing you sent me. and beauty sent me a 4oz nourishing too. i just use the nourishing on dry hair. so far so good.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> *Hey t, do you know of any more mother's day sales going on?*


 
La Colocha

No  I don't. Do You mean "on the ground?" I'm sure the Targets, Kohl's, Macy's, JCP, etc....all claim to have Discounts going on

In the Hair World, I can only think of Jasmine, SSI, Curlmart (somebody said Bee Mine, but I haven't checked). And I should look at MHC Although I won't buy anything.  And HTN neva' gives up a Discount....... 

I did check HV, but didn't see anything.  BFH only has Free Shipping $60.00 and I think Claudie, Oyin Sales may be ova'.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> thats great someone gifted you the set.
> i have the reconstructor and* nourishing *you sent me. and beauty sent me a 4oz nourishing too. i just use the nourishing on dry hair. so far so good.


 
chebaby

What Scent?  I think Imma go Cowash.


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> @La Colocha
> 
> No  I don't. Do You mean "on the ground?" I'm sure the Targets, Kohl's, Macy's, JCP, etc....all claim to have Discounts going on
> 
> In the Hair World, I can only think of Jasmine, SSI, Curlmart (somebody said Bee Mine, but I haven't checked). And I should look at MHC Although I won't buy anything.  And HTN neva' gives up a Discount.......
> 
> I did check HV, but didn't see anything.  BFH only has Free Shipping $60.00 and I think Claudie, Oyin Sales may be ova'.



I haven't seen any adds for mother's day sales on the ground, nothing really good anyway, i will check again tomorrow. I don't want anything from ssi or curlmart. I guess im done haulin for a bit.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

It sounds like you are doing your Hair almost every day?  Are you?


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> What Scent?  I think Imma go Cowash.


i dont know the names. the one i have in now smells nice and sweet. the other one is a clean and fresh scent.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> It sounds like you are doing your Hair almost every day?  Are you?


no, when i braid out i go almost a week without doing it. i braid on sunday and dont do it again until the following sat. or sunday. i played in my hair last night which is why i had to do it today. and since im not doing anything i decided to deep condition and braid today so i wont have to do it again until next sat.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Lemme Go Try this ASIAN Stuff Out!  I had to pull myself away from BFH Yarrow & Cottonseed Cleansers.

I shole hope I like this ASIAN cuz I got a coupla' Jars......


----------



## chebaby

T, i think you will like the asian cleansing conditioner.


----------



## La Colocha

I think i will do my hair every other day, and cowash 1x a week like i do now.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *T, i think you will like the asian cleansing* conditioner.


 
chebaby

I Did!  I feel it got my hair very clean.  It's different from BFH.  I think a little more 'cleansing'.  

So, now I know, if I've been using a ton of "product" this Cowasher will definitely work well for cleansing my hair w/o having to 'clarify' it.

I have on the UBH now and sitting under the dryer.  I will do a quick conditioner rinse with HV Moist 24/7 and then Steam with KBB Mask.

My Entire Product Line-Up Changed from what I had 'created in my mind'


----------



## chebaby

yea, thats what i liked about the asian cleansing conditioner. that it actually cleaned and wasnt just a conditioner.


----------



## chebaby

im thinking about getting jasmines shea rinse in monkey snacks, the a&s in hello sugar and a hibiscus in wild strawberry. i wish she had the rinse in hello sugar.


----------



## Brownie518

Hey, ladies!!! I'm here at work, just relaxing. We had some horrible thunder and lightning this afternoon. Jerked me out of my sleep! 

Anyway, I added a little Smooth Down Butter Treat to my DC and my hair is friggin straight!! Dang. Nice and smooth, too.  

La, I'm glad you liked that Avocado & Silk. I'm about to put that back into rotation. Tahitian Vanilla, I think 

My Jasmine's came today!! I'm gonna tear that box up when I get home. Its a big one


----------



## Eisani

I just brought my mom wig shopping and found bottles of the original taliah waajid bodifying mist protector. Yall let me know if u want it. Ive never used it.


----------



## La Colocha

chebaby said:


> im thinking about getting jasmines shea rinse in monkey snacks, the a&s in hello sugar and a hibiscus in wild strawberry. i wish she had the rinse in hello sugar.



I wanted the rinse in hello sugar too, but lemon sugar would be the closest.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *im thinking about getting jasmines shea rinse in monkey snacks, the a&s in hello sugar and a hibiscus in wild strawberry. i wish she had the rinse in hello sugar.*


 
@chebaby

Gurl....I love that Monkey Snacks! I'm shocked I don't have 1 or2. ......

You can e-mail her and request it. I asked her if she would make me a Black Currant & Vanilla A&S because it wasn't 'listed' and she said: Yes.

Hello Sugar is my Joint.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> Hey, ladies!!! I'm here at work, just relaxing. We had some horrible thunder and lightning this afternoon. Jerked me out of my sleep!
> 
> Anyway, I added a little Smooth Down Butter Treat to my DC and my hair is friggin straight!! Dang. Nice and smooth, too.
> 
> La, I'm glad you liked that Avocado & Silk. I'm about to put that back into rotation. Tahitian Vanilla, I think
> 
> *My Jasmine's came today!! I'm gonna tear that box up when I get home. Its a big one *


 
Brownie518

I Know You Like 'Em Big Girl.......  Gone & Tear It Up!



Eisani said:


> I just brought my mom wig shopping *and found bottles of the original taliah waajid bodifying mist protector. Yall let me know if u want it. Ive never used it.*


 
Eisani

That's very, very nice of You Ms. E!  I haven't used it either.


----------



## chebaby

what about berries and cream? anyone try that?


----------



## Eisani

Aaand it looks like someone else scraped the sensor off one of the bottles trying to read the ingredients  They only have 2 of the original so i grabbed both. They also have a medicated one. What yall know about that one?


----------



## La Colocha

Brownie518 said:


> Hey, ladies!!! I'm here at work, just relaxing. We had some horrible thunder and lightning this afternoon. Jerked me out of my sleep!
> 
> Anyway, I added a little Smooth Down Butter Treat to my DC and my hair is friggin straight!! Dang. Nice and smooth, too.
> 
> La, I'm glad you liked that Avocado & Silk. I'm about to put that back into rotation. Tahitian Vanilla, I think
> 
> My Jasmine's came today!! I'm gonna tear that box up when I get home. Its a big one



Its going to be hard for me to open one at a time, i will want to rotate them all but it would take for ever for me to use them up. The a&s was filled to the brim and it didn't even look like i used any even though i was generous with it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> yea, thats what i liked about the asian cleansing conditioner. *that it actually cleaned and wasnt just a conditioner.*


 
chebaby

True.  It did.  You're absolutely right.  BFH's are more like "Conditioners"

But I'm still stuck on 'em.  This one is good too.  A little more powerful tho'.


----------



## La Colocha

Eisani said:


> Aaand it looks like someone else scraped the sensor off one of the bottles trying to read the ingredients  They only have 2 of the original so i grabbed both. They also have a medicated one. What yall know about that one?



The original was pretty good e, i stopped buying her products because of the ingredient change. That is just a turn off to me. I haven't used the medicated version.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *what about berries and cream? anyone try that?*


 
chebaby

I have that.  And just removed the Tape to Smell it this Afternoon ....


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> *I Know You Like 'Em Big Girl.......  Gone & Tear It Up*!



.......



La Colocha said:


> Its going to be hard for me to open one at a time, i will want to rotate them all but it would take for ever for me to use them up. The a&s was filled to the brim and it didn't even look like i used any even though i was generous with it.



Yeah, I usually have 2 open because of the scents! And they do seem to last a while, and you know I'm heavy handed, too.


----------



## La Colocha

I just won't open the others, even though its tempting. I will concentrate on the mandarin lime a&s and raspberry lemonade shea rinse. My order should last me most of the rest of the year, i will stock up again on bf. Yeah im done with kbb after i use up the masks i have, jasmines is cheaper and you get more product with great scents. I am going to wait on a bogo for organix too and stock up for the year then also.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha I Agree with Brownie518

They do last a long time and I am Also _Extremely_ Heavy-Handed! 

And they are So Thick and Perfect for Steaming.

Right now, I just have the A&S Hello Sugar Open, but I want to Open up a Babbasu Xtreme.  

I have 2 of those in Buttercreme

Hmp.  Maybe I'll use Jasmine tonight instead of Kern & 'dem.


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> @La Colocha I Agree with @Brownie518
> 
> They do last a long time and I am Also _Extremely_ Heavy-Handed!
> 
> And they are So Thick and Perfect for Steaming.
> 
> Right now, I just have the A&S Hello Sugar Open, but I want to Open up a Babbasu Xtreme.
> 
> I have 2 of those in Buttercreme
> 
> Hmp.  Maybe I'll use Jasmine tonight instead of Kern & 'dem.



Do you ladies keep your jasmine products in the fridge or leave them out? I may take out what i am going to use and leave the rest in the fridge.


----------



## chebaby

since jasmines is a base it should last a long time without going bad right?


----------



## La Colocha

chebaby said:


> since jasmines is a base it should last a long time without going bad right?



Idk che, i keep forgetting about that, base or not that dc is fiyah.

I need to try and plan my hauls better with sales, i will get more for my money, now im getting back in the groove with my products. I think that i will haul big 1x a year, like my friend says haul for jeezus idk why he says that but it tickles me. Girl you gone haul you betta haul for jeezus.


----------



## Brownie518

La Colocha said:


> Idk che, i keep forgetting about that, base or not that dc is fiyah.
> 
> I need to try and plan my hauls better with sales, i will get more for my money, now im getting back in the groove with my products. I think that i will haul big 1x a year, like my friend says haul for jeezus idk why he says that but it tickles me. *Girl you gone haul you betta haul for jeezus*.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> *Girl you gone haul you betta haul for jeezus.*


 
_*Falls Straight Out! --- Ushers Grab MLK Fans and Start Fannin' Me*_

_Gets Back Up and Runs around.  Passes Out Again......._


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> _*Falls Straight Out! --- Ushers Grab MLK Fans and Start Fannin' Me*_
> 
> _Gets Back Up and Runs around.  Passes Out Again......._



Girl that man is something else.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> *Girl that man is something else*.


 
La Colocha

Hmp. 

Welp. He bet not Come Up in This Thread Or he will see some Sho' 'Nuff Skrait Up Haulin' for Jeeezus!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Used that Moist 24/7.  It works wonders softening the Hair after using the UBH.  I'm really liking that Combo.

Under the Steamer now with A&S in Hello Sugar.  I'm down to my last little corner.  No Back-Ups. 

But I will have a Back-Up coming in the Hibiscus in Hello Sugar.  

And like La Colocha said...I have a Lemon Sugar as well.


----------



## Brownie518

I need to start trying out other scents from Jasmine's. I tend to stick with what I like (as far as scents) and not try anything new. Next time I order (which better not be for a while ) I'm gonna try some of the ones ya'll have mentioned.  

So, has anyone changed their hair goals, now that we are almost half done with the year?


----------



## Brownie518

I'm so bored here at work tonight. Damn near half of us took off the whole weekend for Mother's Day. 
I'm sitting here trying to go through my Use Up list and trying to decide what I want to use next time I wash.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> I need to start trying out other scents from Jasmine's. I tend to stick with what I like (as far as scents) and not try anything new. Next time I order (which better not be for a while ) I'm gonna try some of the ones ya'll have mentioned.
> 
> *So, has anyone changed their hair goals, now that we are almost half done with the year?*


 
@Brownie518

Gurl...I'm just tryna' avoid a Set-Back. I can't afford to have a set back every year.erplexed

I want to stay on track and get a growth spurt and learn how to Self-Relax better.

I just want some real noticeable progress before EOY.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> Gurl...I'm just tryna' avoid a Set-Back. I can't afford to have a set back every year.erplexed
> 
> I want to stay on track and get a growth spurt and learn how to Self-Relax better.
> 
> I just want some real noticeable progress before EOY.



I was going to cut several inches off again but I have changed my mind about that. I think I'll just trim 1-2 inches and work on thickening it up a bit more.  My nape and front edges aren't as thick as they should be (as usual ).


----------



## chebaby

i just rinsed the conditioner out. i like it but yall know im like meh with moisture. its protein that rocks my world i used the shea rinse to braid and since i didnt have the sunshine in the bathroom with me i didnt use it. i hope the shea rinse provides moisture for the whole week but its warm so if it doesnt it just gives me a reason to co wash and rebraid lol.


----------



## chebaby

so yall say lemon sugar is just like hello sugar?


----------



## chebaby

my hair goal is to just keep growing as far as i can. i dont want any set backs either.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

I thought of that Scent = Pineapple Upside Down Cake.  It should be on the back (label) It was a Limited Edition.

Brownie518

Just keep babying them.  I hafta' "baby" my Whole Head!


----------



## Shay72

Still ain't exercised or did my hair . Well I got 3 hours before it's the next day .


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *so yall say lemon sugar is just like hello sugar?*


 
chebaby

I don't think it's "Just Like".  It's Lemon Sugar.....not Hello Sugar Goodbye Daddy BabyMommaDrama! 

It's Different.


----------



## Brownie518

chebaby said:


> so yall say lemon sugar is just like hello sugar?



No, it doesn't really have that vanilla or buttercream or whatever in it. Its very lemony... and it's . That was my main scent from her before Hello Sugar knocked it out the box. I have a Cream Soap in that right now. Makes the bathroom and hallway smell so good!!

Che, how long do you want your hair to get, ideally??


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> I don't think it's "Just Like".  It's Lemon Sugar....*.not Hello Sugar Goodbye Daddy BabyMommaDrama!*
> 
> It's Different.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Finished Steaming. Will do Cool Down, Do a Warm Water EVOO Rinse, PC a Tube of Ceramides, Leave-In & Dry.

I hope to be completely finished by 11!


----------



## chebaby

Brownie518 said:


> No, it doesn't really have that vanilla or buttercream or whatever in it. Its very lemony... and it's . That was my main scent from her before Hello Sugar knocked it out the box. I have a Cream Soap in that right now. Makes the bathroom and hallway smell so good!!
> 
> Che, how long do you want your hair to get, ideally??


ok i may get the lemon sugar. i just like sweet sugar scents i dont care what you name it
ideally i'd say mbl stretched. if i straighten my hair and its wl i would think that would be too much, even though id be super proud of myself.


----------



## Eisani

La Colocha said:


> The original was pretty good e, i stopped buying her products because of the ingredient change. That is just a turn off to me. I haven't used the medicated version.


Hmm, the junkie in me did a quick google search to compare ingredients and grabbed them- you know, just in case  Yall see what my location is 


La Colocha said:


> Idk che, i keep forgetting about that, base or not that dc is fiyah.
> 
> I need to try and plan my hauls better with sales, i will get more for my money, now im getting back in the groove with my products. I think that i will haul big 1x a year, like my friend says haul for jeezus idk why he says that but it tickles me. Girl you gone haul you betta haul for jeezus.


*wallslide* I am cracking up. Even worse, a song came to mind (I been runnin fa jeezus a long time, I'm not tie'd yet) - I been haulin *haulin fa jeezus*/I been haulin *haulin fa jeezus*/ nooooo I'm not tie'd yet!

Haulin fa jeezus s/b the motto for U1B1. LOL!


----------



## chebaby

Eisani said:


> Hmm, the junkie in me did a quick google search to compare ingredients and grabbed them- you know, just in case  Yall see what my location is
> 
> *wallslide* I am cracking up. Even worse, a song came to mind (I been runnin fa jeezus a long time, I'm not tie'd yet) - I been haulin *haulin fa jeezus*/I been haulin *haulin fa jeezus*/ nooooo I'm not tie'd yet!
> 
> *Haulin fa jeezus s/b the motto for U1B1. LOL!*


yea it should be.


----------



## Eisani

chebaby said:


> since jasmines is a base it should last a long time without going bad right?


The base itself is good for 12-18 months. I think the fragrance is what you want to be most concerned with. 

I added some of my hibiscus tea infusion to that base along with some hemp seed butter and 

ETA: this man over here is talking more and more about marriage and instead of being excited, I'm getting nervous. It's funny how you always talk about what you want, but when it actually starts to become a reality, most of us get cold feet. I mean, I'm glad he has it on his mind, I guess I just...Idk, don't mind me.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Eisani said:


> *wallslide* I am cracking up. Even worse, a song came to mind (I been runnin fa jeezus a long time, I'm not tie'd yet) *- I been haulin *haulin fa jeezus*/I been haulin *haulin fa jeezus*/ nooooo I'm not tie'd yet!*
> 
> Haulin fa jeezus s/b the motto for U1B1. LOL!


 
Eisani

Hmp.  We Needs to Be Tie'd (for real tho')

Lovin' da' new Motto & Theme Song!

Fans with a PayPal Receipt!


----------



## La Colocha

Eisani said:


> Hmm, the junkie in me did a quick google search to compare ingredients and grabbed them- you know, just in case  Yall see what my location is
> 
> *wallslide* I am cracking up. Even worse, a song came to mind (I been runnin fa jeezus a long time, I'm not tie'd yet) - I been haulin *haulin fa jeezus*/I been haulin *haulin fa jeezus*/ nooooo I'm not tie'd yet!
> 
> Haulin fa jeezus s/b the motto for U1B1. LOL!



Lmao, you put it under your name.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Eisani said:


> *ETA: this man over here is talking more and more about marriage and instead of being excited, I'm getting nervous. It's funny how you always talk about what you want, but when it actually starts to become a reality, most of us get cold feet. I mean, I'm glad he has it on his mind, I guess I just...Idk, don't mind me.*


 
Eisani  How Sweet!

If & When the Time is Right.....You'll Know It.  Just Pray about it.  

It will come to you and errthang will fall into place.


----------



## chebaby

Eisani said:


> The base itself is good for 12-18 months. I think the fragrance is what you want to be most concerned with.
> 
> I added some of my hibiscus tea infusion to that base along with some hemp seed butter and
> 
> ETA: this man over here is talking more and more about marriage and instead of being excited, I'm getting nervous. It's funny how you always talk about what you want, but when it actually starts to become a reality, most of us get cold feet. I mean, I'm glad he has it on his mind, I guess I just...Idk, don't mind me.


i feel ya. but let SO start talking about marriage over here and imma be like its about damn time


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> i feel ya. but let SO start talking about marriage over here and imma be like *its about damn time*


 
chebaby

You're Still Too Young!


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Eisani
> 
> Hmp.  We Needs to Be Tie'd (for real tho')
> 
> Lovin' da' new Motto & Theme Song!
> *
> Fans with a PayPal Receipt!*


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> You're Still Too Young!


yea but i'd like to be asked and then i could take my sweet time after that.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

Thanks For Asking that Question.  I am under the Dryer thinking about my Hair Goals.  

I just hope to pull out of 2011 with some good progress. _*crosses fangers twice*_

Hoping the Summer, Twice a Week & the Nioxin Will ALL Kick in and Do their Thang.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> yea but i'd like to be asked and *then i could take my sweet time after that.*


 
@chebaby

This is True. 

But if He's "The One" Gurl...Don't wait 'too long' or you won't do it. ......


----------



## La Colocha

Ms.b i want to be mbl by this time next year. I have one group of colochas (my tail) that is past my brastrap, it will make it before my other hair does. And i want to wear my hair out more but it likes to tangle up a lot.


----------



## chebaby

La Colocha said:


> Ms.b i want to be mbl by this time next year. I have one group of colochas (my tail) that is past my brastrap, it will make it before my other hair does. And i want to wear my hair out more but it likes to tangle up a lot.


i have a tail too. it does not look good in wash and goes lol. but ive found that its actually the same length as the rest of my hair but because the texture is much looser it hangs like a tail


----------



## IDareT'sHair

That Sounds Really Good La!

I just don't want to be a ____ sitting up in here 12 years from now still looking Crazy  

 Asking: "What's a Cone?"


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> That Sounds Really Good La!
> 
> I just don't want to be a DDX sitting in 12 years from now still looking Crazy
> 
> Asking: "What's a Cone?"


or something crazy like "can someone explain a co wash to me"


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *or something crazy like "can someone explain a co wash to me"*


 
"What's a BC?"


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> "What's a BC?"


"can someone tell me what apl, bsl, mbl stand for"


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *"can someone tell me what apl, bsl, mbl stand for"*


 
chebaby 

It's like 2022!  ....


----------



## La Colocha

chebaby said:


> i have a tail too. it does not look good in wash and goes lol. but ive found that its actually the same length as the rest of my hair but because the texture is much looser it hangs like a tail



If my hair was straight i would have a v shape. My sticks out too in my pony, i had to push it in, looked like a little man tool sticking out the back of my head. *cackles


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> It's like 2022!  ....


lmao you know it

i just sold my gel set so i guess imma go get that jasmines.


----------



## chebaby

La Colocha said:


> If my hair was straight i would have a v shape. My sticks out too in my pony, i had to push it in, looked like a little man tool sticking out the back of my head. *cackles



i like the v shape on straight hair. ive never been too fond of the super blunt look.

im starving. about to fix me a burger with bbq sauce and mustard on potato bread


----------



## Brownie518

La Colocha said:


> Ms.b i want to be mbl by this time next year. I have one group of colochas (my tail) that is past my brastrap, it will make it before my other hair does. And i want to wear my hair out more but it likes to tangle up a lot.




I always used to say that MBL was way too long for me but its actually not that much longer than BSL. I think I could deal with it.  I had another episode where the wind blew my hair down my throat and gagged me in the car!! SO was like WTF are you doin???  Those kinds of things make me want to cut off 8 inches.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> If my hair was straight i would have a v shape. My sticks out too in my pony, i had to push it in, looked like a little man tool sticking out the back of my head. *cackles


 
La Colocha

Lawd....... *cackles & drools* .....



chebaby said:


> lmao you know it
> 
> *i just sold my gel set so i guess imma go get that jasmines*.


 
chebaby

Good Job Che!  I thought of something to sell but don't wanna deal with it today........


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> i like the v shape on straight hair. ive never been too fond of the super blunt look.
> 
> *im starving. about to fix me a burger with bbq sauce and mustard on potato bread*


 
chebaby

I'll take a Cheeseburger with Bacon, Mayo, Pickle & Onion Ova' Here! Oh yeah...& some Fries! ........ 

Imma 'bout to pop me a _mini_ bag of Orville Redenbacher Popcornerplexed


----------



## Brownie518

La Colocha said:


> If my hair was straight i would have a v shape. My sticks out too in my pony, i had to push it in, *looked like a little man tool sticking out the back of my head.* *cackles



.....

My hair tends towards a V shape also. No man tool stickin out, though


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I just want to get to Full Blunt CBL.  Tis All.  It's a Long time coming.  

I need to see some Mega-Progress for these 50-11 Products I got up in this Piece.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> I just want to get to Full Blunt CBL.  Tis All.  It's a Long time coming.
> 
> I need to see some Mega-Progress for these 50-11 Products I got up in this Piece.



I was about to say "Whats CBL?"  I never remember that one.

And you will have great progress. I'm sure you do already!!!


----------



## La Colocha

Brownie518 said:


> .....
> 
> My hair tends towards a V shape also. No man tool stickin out, though



It was a long coil sticking out and it curved downwards,.


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> @La Colocha
> 
> Lawd....... *cackles & drools* .....
> 
> 
> 
> @chebaby
> 
> Good Job Che!  I thought of something to sell but don't wanna deal with it today........



Whatchoo sellin?


----------



## La Colocha

Brownie518 said:


> I always used to say that MBL was way too long for me but its actually not that much longer than BSL. I think I could deal with it.  *I had another episode where the wind blew my hair down my throat and gagged me in the car!!* SO was like WTF are you doin???  Those kinds of things make me want to cut off 8 inches.



, Sorry ms.b, i can imagine you singing and your hair flyin in your mouth *babbby beeeee miiine ackkkkkkk. Lmao


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@La Colocha

Nuthin' just talkin'.

Brownie518

Collar Bone Length.  I definitely have the Health....the Length meh


----------



## Brownie518

La Colocha said:


> , Sorry ms.b, i can imagine you singing and your hair flyin in your mouth *babbby beeeee miiine ackkkkkkk. Lmao


----------



## chebaby

ok i got my burger and pepsi, about to watch the temptations on bet and ready to continue to talk hair hair hair lol.
today was a good day lol.


----------



## chebaby

oh wait, parking wars is on temptations gonna have to take a back seat. i dont know why i love this show but i do


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @La Colocha
> 
> Nuthin' just talkin'.
> 
> @Brownie518
> 
> Collar Bone Length.  *I definitely have the Health*....the Length meh



@bolded -  Good!!


----------



## Brownie518

I'm hungry, too. And I could go for a Dr. Pepper!


----------



## chebaby

i might hold off on the hibiscus conditioner so i can get another shea rinse lol. i might be in love.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *ok i got my burger and pepsi*, about to watch the temptations on bet and ready to continue to talk hair hair hair lol.
> today was a good day lol.


 
chebaby

I got my Popcorn & Pepsi  When are you placing your Jasmine Order?

Lawd...I hope "We" Don't Run Her Outta Bitness.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> @bolded -  Good!!


 
I'm still Strugglin' in the Length Department.  It'll get better.  

The Health is on Point Tho'.


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> I got my Popcorn & Pepsi  When are you placing your Jasmine Order?
> 
> *Lawd...I hope "We" Don't Run Her Outta Bitness*.



I want to place another order, idk if its because im bored or what.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> I got my Popcorn & Pepsi  When are you placing your Jasmine Order?
> 
> Lawd...I hope "We" Don't Run Her Outta Bitness.


PEPSI FOR LIFE!!! lol
im thinking about placing my order now
shooooooot we gonna keep her in bidness.


----------



## Brownie518

La Colocha said:


> I want to place another order, idk if its because im bored or what.




Nah, it's cuz you want like 9 more scents!!


----------



## La Colocha

chebaby said:


> PEPSI FOR LIFE!!! lol
> im thinking about placing my order now
> shooooooot we gonna keep her in bidness.



Evil people drink pepsi, its too strong, and go on and place your order.


----------



## La Colocha

Brownie518 said:


> Nah, it's cuz you want like 9 more scents!!



I know ms.b, i had to look at my jar of a&s to bring me back to reality, i don't want to waste product. I will get more on bf.


----------



## mkd

Brownie518, Dr. Pepper is my favorite.  

I am drinking wine, nodding off watching a movie.  

I think I am going to retwist my hair tonight.  I don't get second day hair if I don't retwist.  Yall have me wanting to buy something.  I am trying so hard to be strong.  I wish I could cowash every day and wash and go.  My hair cant handle that though.


----------



## chebaby

La Colocha said:


> Evil people drink pepsi, its too strong, and go on and place your order.


thats why its good, because its strong
im placing it now, had to change up the order and scent. im getting monkey snacks, lemon sugar, berries and cream and hello sugar.

i forgot T, sent me a jasmine reconstructor. cant wait to try it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Speaking of 9 more scents......

That Mango Papapya and the Carribean Coconut smells soooo wonderful.

Not to mention some of those Pear Scents!

I'd like to have another:  Raspberry Lemonade, Berries & Cream and maybe some Monkey Snacks....But I ain't Gone Do It.

_*sings haulin' for jeeezus*_


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> Speaking of 9 more scents......
> 
> That Mango Papapya and the Carribean Coconut smells soooo wonderful.
> 
> Not to mention some of those Pear Scents!
> 
> I'd like to have another:  Raspberry Lemonade, Berries & Cream and maybe some Monkey Snacks....But I ain't Gone Do It.
> 
> _*sings haulin' for jeeezus*_



I know its like you want more but don't need more, *smells jar of a&s*. T its your fault, got me strung out like a hooker on prospect and fletcher.


----------



## chebaby

La Colocha said:


> I know its like you want more but don't need more, *smells jar of a&s*. T its your fault,* got me strung out like a hooker on prospect and fletcher.*


where do yall come up with this stuff lmao.


----------



## chebaby

i want another burger


----------



## Shay72

Nearly 12 hours later I have exercised and done my hair. I had that oil in so long I was saying it was sweet almond when it was shikaki. I have my hair in a bun and I am so happy. Who knew a bun would make me so happy. But ya'll remember my whole transition I did buns and twist outs.  I saw xGoldn (sp?) do a really high bun on you tube. I plan to try that out.  I don't do all that twisting around and bobby pinning though. I just don't pull my hair all the way through.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> I know its like you want more but don't need more, *smells jar of a&s*. *T its your fault, got me strung out like a hooker on prospect and fletcher*.


 
@La Colocha

Chile.... That's Why I was Cryin' & Buyin' when She was Talmbout she bout to be Peace Out. 

I To' that stuff up. Cause she kept going lower & lower.

SHE had me on the Corner of 88th & Broadway (_wherever that is...I was right there_)  

Welcome to being Turnt out! @chebaby & @Brownie518 did me like that on HTN and then walked away! ...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72

Hey Shay....There is No Hits & Misses for May?????

And Shay what are you're Favorite Jasmine Scents?


----------



## chebaby

order has been placed
now imma forget about it so that when it comes itll be a pleasant surprise lol.


----------



## La Colocha

chebaby said:


> where do yall come up with this stuff lmao.



Girl that is the ho stroll fo realor commercial and jefferson, lmao.


----------



## Shay72

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Shay72
> 
> Hey Shay....There is No Hits & Misses for May?????
> 
> And Shay what are you're Favorite Jasmine Scents?


 
Go ahead and start one then 

Jasmine scents--French vanilla pear,monkey snacks, hello sugar


----------



## La Colocha

Those conditioner sets look nice and cheap.


----------



## Brownie518

mkd said:


> @Brownie518, Dr. Pepper is my favorite.
> 
> .



Mine, too!! I basically only drink Dr. Pepper. Once in a while, I'll have a ginger ale or a Coke. Pepsi.... SO looooves some nasty Pepsi!! 



IDareT'sHair said:


> Speaking of 9 more scents......
> 
> That Mango Papapya and the Carribean Coconut smells soooo wonderful.
> 
> Not to mention some of those Pear Scents!
> 
> I'd like to have another:  Raspberry Lemonade, Berries & Cream and maybe some Monkey Snacks....But I ain't Gone Do It.
> 
> _*sings haulin' for jeeezus*_



Mango Papaya !!! And French Vanilla Pear, too!!! I'm gonna try the Berries & Cream in shower gel eventually. I wish she still had the Exfoliating Gelee!!! *sigh*



La Colocha said:


> I know its like you want more but don't need more, *smells jar of a&s*. T its your fault, *got me strung out like a hooker on prospect and fletcher.*



La, you crazy, girl!!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> *Those conditioner sets look nice and cheap*.


 
La Colocha

I didn't even look at those.....  Lemme Go See.


----------



## Shay72

Our new theme song reminds of the time either Fab or Eisani said in that Hairveda thread that my stash would last past the second coming of Christ....


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> @La Colocha
> 
> I didn't even look at those.....  Lemme Go See.



The diva packs, but they aren't included in the sales


----------



## chebaby

Brownie518 said:


> Mine, too!! I basically only drink Dr. Pepper. Once in a while, I'll have a ginger ale or a Coke. Pepsi.... SO looooves some nasty Pepsi!!
> 
> 
> 
> Mango Papaya !!! And French Vanilla Pear, too!!! I'm gonna try the Berries & Cream in shower gel eventually. I wish she still had the Exfoliating Gelee!!! *sigh*
> 
> 
> 
> La, you crazy, girl!!!


i see imma have to tell yall again. PEPSI RULE!!! talking bout some ginger ale get that outta here


----------



## Shay72

La Colocha said:


> The diva packs, but they aren't included in the sales


I can understand that since she is practically giving them away already.


----------



## La Colocha

Shay72 said:


> I can understand that since she is practically giving them away already.



I may get conditioner pack, it has the new one in it and alone its $14.


Going to moisturize tomorrow with rl shea butter rinse and seal with grapeseed oil.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I'm Good.  I'm waiting on my 2 Hibiscus' and what I just ordered.


----------



## chebaby

parking wars is the funniest show ever people are crazy as hell when you put a ticket on their car.


----------



## Brownie518

Shay72 said:


> Our new theme song reminds of the time either Fab or Eisani said in that Hairveda thread that my stash would last past the second coming of Christ....



..........  



Monkey snacks does smell good.  I think I have a Mist and a shower gel and a body lotion.


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> I'm Good.  I'm waiting on my 2 Hibiscus' and what I just ordered.



I should wait for your review.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> *I should wait for your review.*


 
@La Colocha

Well You know I pretty much like just about errrthang. 

It gotta be really rank _*cough...Amaka*_ before I give it the Thumbs Down.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

Yeah, I shoulda' got at least 1 Monkey Snacks.erplexed


----------



## chebaby

La Colocha said:


> I should wait for your review.


thats why i took the hibiscus off my order. ill wait for review. plus i have hibiscus powder so i can just dump that in an already made conditioner and make it do what it do


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @La Colocha
> 
> Well You know I pretty much like just about errrthang.
> 
> It gotta be really rank _*cough...Amaka*_ before I give it the Thumbs Down.


or ors replenishing


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> Yeah, I shoulda' got at least 1 Monkey Snacks.erplexed



Money snacks used to be honey i washed the kids right? Or is it banana. I loved honey i washed the kids, that was my first body wash and when i fell in love with her stuff.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> thats why i took the hibiscus off my order. ill wait for review. plus i have hibiscus powder so* i can just dump that in an already made conditioner and make it do what it do*


 
chebaby

Lawd! 

Is this how You Gone Be Makin' Stuff? 

I might hafta' cancel my Orders.


----------



## Brownie518

chebaby said:


> i see imma have to tell yall again. PEPSI RULE!!! talking bout some ginger ale get that outta here



oke: Nah, man. It used to be so bad, I couldn't have him drink it in the car! The smell would kill me!!!


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Lawd!
> 
> Is this how You Gone Be Makin' Stuff?
> 
> I might hafta' cancel my Orders.


no cancellations because the weather may change the product didnt we already have this conversation???


Brownie518 said:


> oke: Nah, man. It used to be so bad, I couldn't have him drink it in the car! The smell would kill me!!!


you talking crazy lady


----------



## La Colocha

I'm going to choke dh, how you gone wash the carpet at 10:30 at night. I want to kick him in his mouf.


----------



## Shay72

I love Pepsi. I hate being in a restaurant with my mama when she finds out they only serve coke products . Her favorite is Mountain Dew.


----------



## Eisani

Brownie518 I left my momma's house because all they had was Pepsi  I went in the kitvhen, looked in the fridge and said "welp, I guess since yall aint got nothin to drink, I'll head on out." She was like, "there's Pepsi in there." I said, "Yea. Nothing to drink."  I drink Coke and Sprite and some local sodas only. I'm bout to put it down though, workin on my fitness. Yall making me wanna order from Jasmine's even though I have the base and fragrance! Junkayyy...


----------



## Brownie518

Che, do you use hibiscus powder often? What kind of results does it give you??

La Colocha - he's a nut!!


----------



## La Colocha

Brownie518 said:


> Che, do you use hibiscus powder often? What kind of results does it give you??
> 
> @La Colocha - he's a nut!!



A fraking loon,.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *no cancellations* because the weather may change the product didnt we already have this conversation???
> 
> you talking crazy lady


 
@chebaby

Well I didn't know when I placed my Order that You were Gone _"Dump it in and Let It Do What It Do"_ ........

And I Totally Agree about the Pepsi.



La Colocha said:


> I'm going to choke dh, how you gone wash the carpet at *10:30 at night. I want to kick him in his mouf.*


 
@La Colocha

Gurl...Leave That Man Alone. He tryna' do something nice for you for Mothers Day. Think about how nice it's gone look tomorrow.


----------



## chebaby

Eisani said:


> @Brownie518 I left my momma's house because all they had was Pepsi  I went in the kitvhen, looked in the fridge and said *"welp, I guess since yall aint got nothin to drink, I'll head on out." *She was like, "there's Pepsi in there." I said, "Yea. Nothing to drink."  I drink Coke and Sprite and some local sodas only. I'm bout to put it down though, workin on my fitness. Yall making me wanna order from Jasmine's even though I have the base and fragrance! Junkayyy...


the bolded reminds me of my brother calling me and saying "if you aint got no money for me im hanging up" i said bye


Brownie518 said:


> Che, do you use hibiscus powder often? What kind of results does it give you??
> 
> @La Colocha - he's a nut!!


i havent used it in a while. i used to mix it with my hennas and i loved it that way. but the best way i used it was mixed in kbb mask. my hair felt soooo silky after rinsing


----------



## chebaby

when you wash carpet it take so long to dry we be confined to one room in the house and i HATE walking and my feet get wet


----------



## Brownie518

chebaby said:


> the bolded reminds me of my brother calling me and saying "if you aint got no money for me im hanging up" i said bye
> 
> i havent used it in a while. i used to mix it with my hennas and i loved it that way. but the best way i used it was mixed in kbb mask. my hair felt soooo silky after rinsing



 @ your brother!!! 

That hibiscus sounds nice!!  I saw Lita talking about it. I'm gonna get some. 



Eisani said:


> @Brownie518 I left my momma's house because all they had was Pepsi  I went in the kitvhen, looked in the fridge and said "welp, I guess since yall aint got nothin to drink, I'll head on out." She was like, "there's Pepsi in there." I said, "Yea. Nothing to drink."  I drink Coke and Sprite and some local sodas only. I'm bout to put it down though, workin on my fitness. Yall making me wanna order from Jasmine's even though I have the base and fragrance! Junkayyy...



Girl, I feel you!! I can drink Dr. Pepper or Mr. Pibb all day every day!! (I don't though ) I don't mess with all that other stuff. 

Girl, go'n get some Jasmine's!!!


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> @La Colocha
> 
> Gurl...Leave That Man Alone. He tryna' do something nice for you for Mothers Day. Think about how nice it's gone look tomorrow.



There is nothing wrong with that carpet, it was just cleaned 3 weeks ago.



chebaby said:


> when you wash carpet it take so long to dry we be confined to one room in the house and i HATE walking and my feet get wet



I hate that too, and the smell, he can do that mess when i go to work tomorrow night.


----------



## chebaby

i wish jasmines had a pineapple scent. i love me some pineapple. 
i cant wait to make a body butter when i get my scents.















oh yea PEPSI FOR LIFE!!!
ok imma stop now.


----------



## chebaby

La Colocha said:


> *There is nothing wrong with that carpet, it was just cleaned 3 weeks ago*.
> 
> 
> 
> I hate that too, and the smell, he can do that mess when i go to work tomorrow night.


is he a clean freak. i find male clean freaks so funny my dad will pick up the tiniest piece of paper on the floor and be like "so nobody saw this huh?"


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

I think that Ultra Nourish Hair is Pineapple Upside Down Cake.  Look at the Back of the Jar (on the bottom)


----------



## Brownie518

chebaby said:


> i wish jasmines had a pineapple scent. i love me some pineapple.
> i cant wait to make a body butter when i get my scents.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oh yea PEPSI FOR LIFE!!!
> ok imma stop now.




Yo, she had before she "closed shop"!!! Its the best Pineapple scent ever!!! I would buy everything in that, HS, and TV.  I'm gonna have to ask her if she's bringing that one back. I only have 1 Shower gel left, a Shea Souffle, and an Unrefined whipped. 






To Pepsi.....

j/k!!


----------



## La Colocha

chebaby said:


> i wish jasmines had a pineapple scent. i love me some pineapple.
> i cant wait to make a body butter when i get my scents.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oh yea PEPSI FOR LIFE!!!
> ok imma stop now.



I think she used to have a pina coloada and something else with pineapple.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> I think that Ultra Nourish Hair is Pineapple Upside Down Cake.  Look at the Back of the Jar (on the bottom)


it doesnt say, maybe it rubbed off. but it does smell like some sort of cake.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *it doesnt say, maybe it rubbed off*. but it does smell like some sort of cake.


 
chebaby

I'm pretty sure that's what it is.  It was a Limited Edition or something


----------



## chebaby

Brownie518 said:


> Yo, she had before she "closed shop"!!! Its the best Pineapple scent ever!!! I would buy everything in that, HS, and TV.  I'm gonna have to ask her if she's bringing that one back. I only have 1 Shower gel left, a Shea Souffle, and an Unrefined whipped.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *To Pepsi*.....
> 
> j/k!!



pepsi cant get no love


if she brings back the pineapple imma be all over it


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> I'm pretty sure that's what it is.  It was a Limited Edition or something


im feel a little ummm.....uppity if you will, that we have limited edition hair products
it just feeds the addiction


----------



## Brownie518

^^ LOL!!

Yeah, it was Juicy Pineapple...you should ask her about it. I plan to, next time I order.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

That Ultra Nourish was the Pineapple Upside Down Cake. .....


----------



## chebaby

i just sold two moisturizers from my bundle
im excited to free up space lol.


----------



## La Colocha

chebaby said:


> is he a clean freak. i find male clean freaks so funny my dad will pick up the tiniest piece of paper on the floor and be like "so nobody saw this huh?"



No, just worrisome.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> That Ultra Nourish was the Pineapple Upside Down Cake. .....


and it smells


----------



## La Colocha

.....................


----------



## chebaby

La Colocha said:


> .....................


----------



## Brownie518

Ummm......


----------



## chebaby




----------



## Brownie518

I don't even know what to say right now...


----------



## chebaby

Brownie518 said:


> I don't even know what to say right now...


and i cant find a smiley to mimic what im feeling


----------



## Brownie518

chebaby said:


> and i cant find a smiley to mimic what im feeling



 I know!! Too many emotions!!!


----------



## La Colocha

, yall know i had to share, lmao. Ladies im out, will talk to yall in the morning.


----------



## Brownie518

Good night, La!!!

I'm about to log off too. I'm on break, watching a movie...


----------



## Ltown

Happy Mother's Day ladies!  Enjoy your day, hope it is nice weather for you too!


----------



## La Colocha

Ltown said:


> Happy Mother's Day ladies!  Enjoy your day, hope it is nice weather for you too!



Thanks ltown same to you, it will be 70 today but i am going right back to bed.


----------



## Ese88

hey ladies, hope you guys are enjoying you're weekend, and happy mother's day to all the mothers even though we had ours in March.
Charz how do you like qhemet's shampoo?


----------



## Shay72

Happy Mother's Day.

Went to the Farmer's Market today and I picked up some natural products for my feet and for my body. We will see how that works out. They are there every Sunday year round. Started the hair process for today. I was prepooing while at the Farmer's Market.


----------



## Ltown

Shay72 said:


> Happy Mother's Day.
> 
> Went to the Farmer's Market today and I picked up some natural products for my feet and for my body. We will see how that works out. They are there every Sunday year round. Started the hair process for today. I was prepooing while at the Farmer's Market.




shay, is it the one in Alexandria?  I heard about it it open early close at noon?


----------



## Shay72

Ltown said:


> @shay, is it the one in Alexandria? I heard about it it open early close at noon?


 
No it's in Arlington. Arlington has at least 3 farmer's markets. They are pretty healthy in Arlington. They love eating right and being outdoors here. They work hard and play even harder. Fortunate for me since I work in recreation.

I didn't detangle my hair last Sunday because I was tired and didn't even finish my full Sunday process. I've learned not to detangle when I don't want to. We'll see how it goes this week. The week prior I used the 3 comb process and it worked really well. Finger detangled then started with the D24 detangler, then used the close tooth detangler, then ended with tight tooth detangler.  The first comb is a denman and the last two are bone combs.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha Eisani mkd Ltown curlyhersheygirl

All Ya'll Muthas

Enjoy Your Day!


----------



## Ltown

IDareT'sHair said:


> La Colocha Eisani mkd Ltown curlyhersheygirl
> 
> All Ya'll Muthas
> 
> Enjoy Your Day!




IDareT'sHair, thank you and I know your Mom is watching you and smiling.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ltown said:


> @IDareT'sHair, *thank you and I know your Mom is watching you and smiling.*


 
Ltown  Awww Thanks Girlie!

She probably rolling her eyes at all these products I got up in this piece!  And shaking her head.


----------



## divachyk

I think I need to join one of these challenges because clearly I have a product buying problem.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

divachyk said:


> *I think I need to join one of these challenges because clearly I have a product buying problem.*


 
divachyk

Well Chile.....You Just Entered The Wrong Thread ............

Just Playin'.  Welcome Aboard.


----------



## divachyk

@IDareT'sHair -- I need to use 1 before I buy 1....um, that's not been the case as of late. lol. ETA: But sales make it so hard to pass up on. Sales make me weak. hahahaha


----------



## La Colocha

Hey ladies, i am officially up, lmao. Happy mother's day to all. I feel like calling in tonight, just don't want to deal with those folks but we'll see i have about 7 hours to decide. Haven't did my hair yet, i will do it in a bit. Cvs has a bogo half off on organix conditioners but i may wait until someone has a bogo idk. Cvs has a way better selection of the brand than anyone else. Also they have vo5 on sale for 77cents.


----------



## mkd

Thank you IDareT'sHair!


----------



## Eisani

IDareT'sHair thank you suga! Happy Mother's day to all the moms  WE still waiting to eat. My stomach is nibbling on my shirt


----------



## Eisani

divachyk said:


> @IDareT'sHair -- I need to use 1 before I buy 1....um, that's not been the case as of late. lol. ETA: But sales make it so hard to pass up on. Sales make me weak. hahahaha



This thread is more like use 1 buy 50. Anyway,   welcome!


----------



## Ltown

Shay72 said:


> No it's in Arlington. Arlington has at least 3 farmer's markets. They are pretty healthy in Arlington. They love eating right and being outdoors here. They work hard and play even harder. Fortunate for me since I work in recreation.
> 
> I didn't detangle my hair last Sunday because I was tired and didn't even finish my full Sunday process. I've learned not to detangle when I don't want to. We'll see how it goes this week. The week prior I used the 3 comb process and it worked really well. Finger detangled then started with the D24 detangler, then used the close tooth detangler, then ended with tight tooth detangler.  The first comb is a denman and the last two are bone combs.



shay, arlington and dc have too many one ways get lost and don't know where i'm at.  My GF hubby cooking dinner, love to see men in the kitchen and he's making mine meat free.  I need to find my own man


----------



## La Colocha

Went to cvs and took advantage of the bogo, didn't get as much as i could have lmao. I got 2 shea conditioners and 1 cherry blossom and 1 acai berry. From the clearance box i got renpure organics my hair is pretty parched conditioner and the color protecting deep conditioner, also the samy curls light curl cream. Idk if those are being discontinued there are not but glad i get to try them on the cheap. Still haven't made up my mind if i want to go to work or not yet.


----------



## La Colocha

Finished cowashing with organix cb conditioner, dcing right now with renpure organix deep conditioner. I wasn't going to dc but i wanted to try this conditioner, so far so good, its really thick, smells good and has a lot of slip. I still smell the a&s dc i used friday, will be using that again on tuesday.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair Thanks so much.

All the mothers I hope you all had a wonderful day.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Hey Divas Of Hair!

The Evening is starting to wind down.  I just spritzed with some HTN Follicle Booster and tied thangs up.

Not much else going on.  I started to go out in my Stash, but the thought of that made me feel like I need to lie down.


----------



## chebaby

happy mothers day everyone

i took my braids out today and pineappled it for tomorrow. im lazy now. nothing going on.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> happy mothers day everyone
> 
> i took my braids out today and pineappled it for tomorrow.* im lazy now. nothing going on.*


 
chebaby

Me Too Che!  

Thought about buyin' somethin'.  I ain't tho'.


----------



## Brownie518

Happy Mother's Day everyone!!!

I'm here at work, cussin under my breath. I have to sit here with Miss Piss. I've only been here for 30 minutes and she's already on my last one...anyway, my hair is still nice and smooth from the Butter Treat the other day. I put some Claudie's pomade in Hello Sugar on before I left and it smells so good! La Colocha - I feel you on not wanting to go to work. It just about killed me to come in here tonight.  I hate feeling like that about my job.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Me Too Che!
> 
> Thought about buyin' somethin'.  I ain't tho'.


you know buying something is always on my mind.


----------



## chebaby

Brownie518 said:


> Happy Mother's Day everyone!!!
> 
> I'm here at work, cussin under my breath.* I have to sit here with Miss Piss. *I've only been here for 30 minutes and she's already on my last one...anyway, my hair is still nice and smooth from the Butter Treat the other day. I put some Claudie's pomade in Hello Sugar on before I left and it smells so good! @La Colocha - I feel you on not wanting to go to work. It just about killed me to come in here tonight.  I hate feeling like that about my job.



i feel yall on the job getting on your nerves. sadly ive been feeling the same way.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Me Too!  I can't stand mine anymore (especially with this new guy) 

But Thankful to Have One.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> Me Too!  I can't stand mine anymore (especially with this new guy)
> 
> *But Thankful to Have One.*



Ain't that the truth


----------



## La Colocha

Brownie518 said:


> Happy Mother's Day everyone!!!
> 
> I'm here at work, cussin under my breath. I have to sit here with Miss Piss. I've only been here for 30 minutes and she's already on my last one...anyway, my hair is still nice and smooth from the Butter Treat the other day. I put some Claudie's pomade in Hello Sugar on before I left and it smells so good! @La Colocha - I feel you on not wanting to go to work. It just about killed me to come in here tonight.  I hate feeling like that about my job.



I know ms.b, i love my job but the damn people. See i need to come up and get in an office so i can work alone but the office people suck too, lmao. Its not safe anywhere in the jd.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *Ain't that the truth*


 
Brownie518

Yes Lawd!

We're doing these "Massive Cuts" and Folx are throwing each other straight under the bus.


----------



## La Colocha

Brownie518 said:


> Ain't that the truth



Praise him.


----------



## La Colocha

Still don't want to go in,. But i can wait until memorial day, can't make money sitting at home, still gotta haul for jeesuz in june.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> Still don't want to go in,. But i can wait until memorial day, *can't make money sitting at home,* *still gotta haul for jeesuz in june*.


 
La Colocha

_*Gets Up & Does the Bro. Franklin*_


----------



## chebaby

im looking for something to haul now


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *im looking for something to haul now*


 
This: chebaby


http://www.ensonaturals.com/


----------



## IDareT'sHair

IDareT'sHair said:


> @La Colocha
> 
> _*Gets Up & Does the Bro. Franklin*_


 
http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&sour...zbTMBA&usg=AFQjCNEpKEoQ-a03zqVYjE7CXOIUSlHAhA

Gettin' our Haul On!  Eisani


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&sour...zbTMBA&usg=AFQjCNEpKEoQ-a03zqVYjE7CXOIUSlHAhA
> 
> Gettin' our Haul On!  @Eisani




Yaaasss, bro franklin

http://youtu.be/ALNM9XcM-7g


----------



## La Colocha

He has that paypal receipt in his hand.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> Yaaasss, bro franklin
> 
> http://youtu.be/ALNM9XcM-7g


 
That's Me Haulin' when Jasmine Opened back up!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> *He has that paypal receipt in his hand*.


 
La Colocha



Either That.  *OR*......A Shipping Notice From BJ (_finally_).......


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> That's Me Haulin' when Jasmine Opened back up!



...me, too, girl!!!! 



IDareT'sHair said:


> @La Colocha
> 
> 
> 
> Either That.  *OR*......A Shipping Notice From BJ (_finally_).......


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> @La Colocha
> 
> 
> 
> Either That.  *OR*......A Shipping Notice From BJ (_finally_).......



..................


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Well.....Errthang feelin' mighty good tonight on the Hair front. 

I have some HTN sitting out in a cart but _seriously doubt_ if I will pull the Trigger.

I am down to 2 Protein L-I's, 1 1/2 Bottles of Oils. I have several Follicle Boosters, 1 Bottle of Lotion and 2 Protein DC'ers.

This should last me until July

Really need to do a Henna/Indigo this weekend. (For Sure).


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I think Wednesday I'll

CoCleanse with BFH or ASIAN
Reconstruct with SSI Okra or Nexxus Keraphix
DC w/the Rest of Jasmine Hello Sugar and something else
Apply Leave-In & Dry


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> Well.....Errthang feelin' mighty good tonight on the Hair front.
> 
> *I have some HTN sitting out in a cart but seriously doubt if I will pull the Trigger*.
> 
> I am down to 2 Protein L-I's, 1 1/2 Bottles of Oils. I have several Follicle Boosters, 1 Bottle of Lotion and 2 Protein DC'ers.
> 
> This should last me until July
> (For Sure).



@ bolded - ........


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> @ bolded - ........


 
Brownie518

I Know.  I'm not..............(_today_)


----------



## La Colocha

Rinsed out that renpure dc, didn't really do anything for my hair so i will use it up as a cowash. Moisturized with the raspberry lemonade shea rinse and sealed with almond glaze(i am reaching for this more often, love it).


----------



## Brownie518

I have that Renpure Reconstructor that I still haven't tried. Maybe I should check that out this week...and I'm gonna dip back into my Moist 24/7 gallon, too.


----------



## La Colocha

Brownie518 said:


> I have that Renpure Reconstructor that I still haven't tried. Maybe I should check that out this week...and I'm gonna dip back into my Moist 24/7 gallon, too.



I could never get a straight review on the product line so i bit the bullet, it wasn't bad but didn't do anything for me. I hope the my hair is pretty parched gives me something more.


----------



## La Colocha

Well ladies, off to the farm. You all have a good night.


----------



## Eisani

Bro Franklin said gon and haul for the lord






I just washed because I smelled like grill. Joico Moisture Recovery, 24/7 con. I spritzed that Taliah on my hair and sealed w/my shea butter mix and put my hair in about six plaits. We'll see what's really good in the morning.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Eisani

Hope you had a Great M. Day!  

Yes.....Brother Franklin Gets His Shout On!

When You Haulin' You Gots to Haul Hard!


----------



## Brownie518

Eisani said:


> Bro Franklin said gon and haul for the lord





He's killin it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

With that Receipt in His Hand!  Or that HV Shipping Notice!


----------



## Eisani

IDareT'sHair said:


> With that Receipt in His Hand!  Or that HV Shipping Notice!


That looks like a HV shipping notice praise dance lol!

IDareT'sHair thank you lady, my day was quite nice. I'm worn all the way down but can't make myself go to bed. Just got done watching Purple Rain.


----------



## La Colocha

Good morning ladies, i bunned last night under my scarf for work. Not doing anything with my hair today. Its about to storm out, and for the next few days its supposed to get to 90, time to put the air on.


----------



## Shay72

Finished a bottle of KCKT.I have one back up. Will pick up a couple of bottles the next time I'm in Target. It's a staple but I am starting to wonder if I should be on the look for something else. I use so much of it each time I detangle.


----------



## Eisani

Took my plaits down after having to sit under the dryer for about 20 minutes this morning. My haor needs 16-24 hours to fully airdry if in braids or twists. As fas as results, my hair is super soft which means it won't last long lol. Ithink tmrw I may just brush it out and wear a body wave fro as a tribute to Chaka.


----------



## Eisani

Shay72 said:


> Finished a bottle of KCKT.I have one back up. Will pick up a couple of bottles the next time I'm in Target. It's a staple but I am starting to wonder if I should be on the look for something else. I use so much of it each time I detangle.



Yea, if you like it, I'd suggest using something else to detangle and just use it as a leave in OR cut it w/something else so u dont have to use as much to detangle.


----------



## Ltown

Eisani said:


> Yea, if you like it, I'd suggest using something else to detangle and just use it as a leave in OR cut it w/something else so u dont have to use as much to detangle.


 
Eisani, good idea! I use GVP Paul Mitchells detangler from Sally for my detangle with manentail detangle spray and use kckt as my soften/smoother.


----------



## beautyaddict1913

Lmaoooooo! I'm at work falling out laughing at yall hauling for Jesus and doin the Brother Franklin lmaaooo! Glad Im in my office alone! I had the craziest week last week, yall! Things are finally returning to normalcy! I havent bought anything hair related, except last week during the KBB flash sale I got 3 Creamy coco mango SA's for my mom. I have been hauling MAC like crazy though! Over the weekend I took an advanced make-up class at one of the counters and it was awesome! Learned a few new tricks and fell even more deeply in love with make-up lol!
Last week, I got my closure piece re-positioned so I will have this sew in for at least another 2-3 weeks! So glad I made it past 5 weeks! Just anxious to use up some stuff! I have been looking at my products and hearing them say "hurry up and use me so you can make room for more" lol...sad, but sooo true!


----------



## beautyaddict1913

Hey have yall received yalls Claudie's stuff or heard from her? I need to email her tonight to check on her.


----------



## chebaby

hey ladies
today is gonna suck. i can feel it lol. i left my glasses at home by accident so my head is starting to hurt already. stuff blurring together and whatnot lmao. 
last night i went to hsn big mistake. carols daughter has a new black vanilla conditioner out only for hsn. not the smoothie but a regular rinse out conditioner. so i got it so that i could use it as a co wash and leave in since i love the black vanilla scent.


----------



## chebaby

oh and my braid out turned out good with the jasmines shea butter rinse. my hair is a lot fluffier than it is with the dew so i dont know how long it will last but for right now its soft and shiny. i put some coconut oil on it today.


----------



## Eisani

I just got my Enso shipping notice


----------



## chebaby

Eisani said:


> I just got my Enso shipping notice


that was fast. cant wait for the reviews make sure to tell us what it smells like i cant walk around smelling like flowers and perfume

im waiting on jasmines, wholesalesupplyplus and hsn carols daughter

i can wait on jasmines since i already have a few of her products but i want my scents so i can make a pineapple butter and i want my carols daughter so i can smell like black vanilla. true, i could have just went to the cd store and got the black vanilla leave in or smoothie but i wanted that new conditioner. and it better be good. im rooting for you Lisa. i know most people dont like her stuff but im willing to bet that my hair would get along just fine if i were just using her stuff, along with some outside protein of course.


off topic: so my co worker was calling me sideshow bob, as they all do and he starts telling me how sideshow bob was made after bozo the clown. so im like the only clown i know is homey the clown. so i google bozo the clown and what a mess that thing looks scary. how they even market that to kids? im not afraid of clowns but that thing scared me


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby 

He's a Jerk.



Anyway: Hi Ladies!  

Just Moisturized using HTN. Didn't check my mail, but I think my BFH is probably out there.

Thinking about Wednesday's Wash day!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

So...I just looked it up. _"The Simpson's????"_  Really? 

Get Real.  He's a Fool.


----------



## La Colocha

Hey ladies, going to cowash tomorrow with my hair is pretty parched conditioner, moisturize with jasmines shea butter rinse and seal with almond glaze. The colochas love being pampered more often, i just changed my mind and going to dc wendsday with the a&s love that stuff. I will just spritz with water tomorrow and lightly moisturize. I need to stop being lazy and trim my hair friday, i just hate doing so many braids now that i have found and easier way to do my hair.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

beautyaddict1913 said:


> *Hey have yall received yalls Claudie's stuff or heard from her?* I need to email her tonight to check on her.


 
@beautyaddict1913

Nope. Not Yet.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> So...I just looked it up. _"The Simpson's????"_  Really?
> 
> Get Real.  He's a Fool.


lmao everyone calls me sideshow bob. it doesnt bother me i think every natural gets called that at least once. but when i saw bozo the clown i was like my hair dont look nothing like no bozo the clown. he barely has hair all bald in the middle. 
but i agree i do work with a bunch of fools lol.


----------



## chebaby

La Colocha said:


> Hey ladies, going to cowash tomorrow with my hair is pretty parched conditioner, moisturize with jasmines shea butter rinse and seal with almond glaze. The colochas love being pampered more often, i just changed my mind and going to dc wendsday with the a&s love that stuff. I will just spritz with water tomorrow and lightly moisturize. I need to stop being lazy and trim my hair friday, i just hate doing so many braids now that i have found and easier way to do my hair.


now i cant wait to get my a&s. you make it sound so good. i saw where you said it was better than kbb mask. i ignored that part so i wouldnt get my hopes up
but i am loving jasmines. i have a feeling im going to have to do my hair in the middle of the week. so im going to co wash with the shea rinse and leave it in for my braids it might replace honey hemp when im through with the 2 16oz bottles i have


----------



## La Colocha

chebaby said:


> lmao everyone calls me sideshow bob. it doesnt bother me i think *every natural gets called that at least once.* but when i saw bozo the clown i was like my hair dont look nothing like no bozo the clown. he barely has hair all bald in the middle.
> but i agree i do work with a bunch of fools lol.



Sheet, not to my face they better not, i don't like it che, even though it doesn't bother you. You are a pretty girl and look nothing like a clown.


----------



## chebaby

oh and i sold some more products getting them things outta here lmao.


----------



## La Colocha

chebaby said:


> now i cant wait to get my a&s. you make it sound so good. i saw where you said it was better than kbb mask. i ignored that part so i wouldnt get my hopes up
> but i am loving jasmines. i have a feeling im going to have to do my hair in the middle of the week. so im going to co wash with the shea rinse and leave it in for my braids it might replace honey hemp when im through with the 2 16oz bottles i have



I think and hope that you will really enjoy it. I have been so scared of protein i have missed out on some great products. I think she has them balanced out good, where its not too much for me.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> *Sheet, not to my face they better not*, i don't like it che, even though it doesn't bother you. *You are a pretty girl and look nothing like a clown*.


 
La Colocha

    I know that's right. chebaby  La is Right.  I been tellin' you he want to "get wid you"



chebaby said:


> *oh and i sold some more products* getting them things outta here lmao.


 
Hmp.  I guess don't nobody want my L-I......... ......... .......erplexed


----------



## chebaby

La Colocha said:


> *Sheet, not to my face they better not*, i don't like it che, even though it doesn't bother you. You are a pretty girl and look nothing like a clown.


i can imagine your reaction.
i  was likeblush: when i saw who bozo the clown was
and thanx for the compliment.


----------



## La Colocha

chebaby said:


> i can imagine your reaction.
> i  was likeblush: when i saw who bozo the clown was
> and thanx for the compliment.



Your welcome hun, do you think he likes you? He is always picking with you.

And yeah my reaction, security knows me on a first name basis.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> *And yeah my reaction, security knows me on a first name basis*.


 
La Colocha
mkd

Betta' Ask Somebody.

I told chebaby that Boy want her. 

Bozo, Sideshow, Homie & All.


----------



## chebaby

La Colocha said:


> Your welcome hun, do you think he likes you? He is always picking with you.
> 
> And yeah my reaction, security knows me on a first name basis.


yea he likes me. told me he wants me to move to NC with him or at least come visit himerplexed he knows i have a SO and doesnt care. not that i think most men do.


----------



## Brownie518

La Colocha said:


> Your welcome hun, do you think he likes you? He is always picking with you.
> 
> *And yeah my reaction, security knows me on a first name basis*.



I was wondering if he wanted a piece of Che, too!! 

@bolded -   go 'head, La


----------



## Brownie518

Oh, and hello everyone. I'm here at work. With attitude, of course...

So, as soon as I see my manager, I'm going to see if I can have all of next week off. I wouldn't have to go back to work until May 22. 

I want the rest of my Jasmine's stuff. SO has requested that I bathe and moisturize with the French Vanilla Pear on my first day off this week!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> Oh, and hello everyone. I'm here at work. With attitude, of course...
> 
> So, as soon as I see my manager, I'm going to see if I can have all of next week off. I wouldn't have to go back to work until May 22.
> 
> I want the rest of my Jasmine's stuff. SO has requested that I bathe and moisturize with the French Vanilla Pear on my first day off this week!!


 
Brownie518

So....Where's The Ol' Pee-Pot tonight?


----------



## chebaby

Brownie518 said:


> Oh, and hello everyone. I'm here at work. With attitude, of course...
> 
> So, as soon as I see my manager, *I'm going to see if I can have all of next week off. I wouldn't have to go back to work until May 22. *
> 
> I want the rest of my Jasmine's stuff. *SO has requested that I bathe and moisturize with the French Vanilla Pear on my first day off this week*!!


first bolded, girl you are so lucky. i feel like i need a week off but my job is stingy with time off. 

second bolded, aww sookie sookie now


----------



## Ltown

Hey ladies! Nothing new on hair still shedding.  chebaby, i co-signed on Jasmine A&S that is the bomb.comi was so upset wheb she initiately was closing remember than my homie IDareT'sHair send me some A&S.  When she open up i stop my no buy to jump on it.  Its cheaper than Kbb, which wasn't nothing for me my hair luv protein, hopefully protein, coffee and tea rinses help soon.


----------



## Brownie518

La Colocha said:


> Your welcome hun, do you think he likes you? He is always picking with you.
> 
> And yeah my reaction, security knows me on a first name basis.





IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> So....Where's The Ol' Pee-Pot tonight?



 Girl, Pee Pot is sitting right here in my face, gettin on my last nerve. She's that type that just loves to do stuff that annoys people. I'm ignoring her and she keeps doing dumb s**t to try and get attention. She's too old for this mess. With her messy pants. 



chebaby said:


> first bolded, *girl you are so lucky. i feel like i need a week off but my job is stingy with time off*.
> 
> second bolded,* aww sookie sookie now*



1st bolded - I checked the calendar and no one is scheduled so I should be good!! 

2nd bolded - Girl, you know it!!!   I'll be like


----------



## chebaby

Ltown said:


> Hey ladies! Nothing new on hair still shedding.  @chebaby, i co-signed on Jasmine A&S that is the bomb.comi was so upset wheb she initiatley was closing remember that my homie @IDareT'sHair send me some A&S.  When she open up i stop my no buy to jump on it.  Its cheaper than Kbb, which wasn't nothing for me my hair luv protein, hopefully protein, coffee and tea rinses help soon.


well maybe i should have ordered two jars of a&s. yall aint helping me lol. i still have two jars of kbb mask so im good. yall know i dont deep condition often.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *SO has requested that I bathe and moisturize with the French Vanilla Pear on my first day off this week!! *


 
Brownie518

Well.....Massage Time!



chebaby said:


> *second bolded, aww sookie sookie now*


 
chebaby

Girl...You Know theys Nas'Tay




Ltown said:


> Hey ladies! Nothing new on hair still shedding. @chebaby, i co-signed on Jasmine A&S that is the bomb.comi was so upset wheb she initiatley was closing remember that my homie @IDareT'sHair send me some A&S. *When she open up i stop my no buy to jump on it.* Its cheaper than Kbb, which wasn't nothing for me my hair luv protein, hopefully protein, coffee and tea rinses help soon.


 
Ltown

Girl...You know I had to hook you up!  What Scent(s) did you get?



chebaby said:


> *well maybe i should have ordered two jars of a&s.* yall aint helping me lol. i still have two jars of kbb mask so im good. yall know i dont deep condition often.


 
Yup.  Especially since they were 25%.  She can invoice you for another one (if the Sale's still on). 

Betta' add it in w/Your Order so you won't hafta' pay shipping. 

I had her invoice me for another one and it was $7.50.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> Well.....Massage Time!
> 
> 
> 
> @chebaby
> 
> Girl...You Know theys Nas'Tay
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Ltown
> 
> Girl...You know I had to hook you up!  What Scent(s) did you get?
> 
> 
> 
> Yup.  Especially since they were 25%.  She can invoice you for another one (if the Sale's still on).
> 
> Betta' add it in w/Your Order so you won't hafta' pay shipping.
> 
> I had her invoice me for another one and it was $7.50.


i wanna make sure i like it first. although from the reviews im sure i will. ill wait though. i really want my monkey snacks though lol.


----------



## chebaby

my hair feels amazing with this shea butter rinse. different from the dew. more like it has a slight hold to it. so maybe it will last.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> my hair feels amazing with this shea butter rinse. different from the dew.* more like it has a slight hold to it. so maybe it will last.*


 
chebaby

I hope so Che!

OT:  My Products came in from the UK. (My neighbor signed for them) That Lee Stafford Stuff.  I ordered 2 Jars.  

One Leaked out.erplexed  It smells good.  I can still smell it on my hands (after rinsing the Jars off)

I will open a Jar once I finish the Cathy Howse.  I have 3


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> Well.....Massage Time!
> 
> 
> 
> @chebaby
> 
> Girl...You Know theys Nas'Tay



............


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

Ms. B:  When are you doin' your hair again?


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> Ms. B:  When are you doin' your hair again?



Wednesday.  I think I might have someone snip an inch off for me, too.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> Wednesday.  I think I might have someone snip an inch off for me, too.


 
I may do mine tomorrow and then I'll probably Henna/Indigo on Saturday.

Then get back on my Wed/Sun schedule.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> I may do mine tomorrow and then I'll probably Henna/Indigo on Saturday.
> 
> Then get back on my Wed/Sun schedule.



What are you planning to use on Wednesday?


----------



## Ltown

IDareT'sHair, i got vanilla!  I'm playing it safe with scents.


----------



## Brownie518

I'm making a new wish list for the summer...


----------



## chebaby

does it bother yall if you are watching hsn or qvc for hair products and you know they are just showing the same before and after pics no matter the product lol?
it doesnt really bother me because if i want the product i dont need to see any pictures to convince me. but i feel like they think im dumb showing the same pics for every product lmao.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *What are you planning to use on Wednesday?*


 
Brownie518

CoCleansed with BFH Yarrow
Reconstruct SSI Okra
Steam with _*corner of Hello Sugar & open maybe Berries & Cream or Raspberry Lemonade*_
Porosity Control
AV Moringa Ginger Detangling Spritz
Leave-In & Dry under Dryer


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *I'm making a new wish list for the summer...*


 

I have my Summa' Wish List already in my Stash. 

I will pick up some HV tho'


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> I have my Summa' Wish List already in my Stash.
> 
> I will pick up some HV tho'



 Yes, you do!!!


 What you gettin from HV?


----------



## mkd

Hey ladies.  How is everyone?

I need to wash my hair tomorrow too.  No idea what I am using yet.  

Yall are making me want to try some jasmines just for the scents.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> Yes, you do!!!
> 
> 
> *What you gettin from HV?*


 
Brownie518

Not Sure  But BJ Got My Nose Wide Open


----------



## Brownie518

mkd said:


> Hey ladies.  How is everyone?
> 
> I need to wash my hair tomorrow too.  No idea what I am using yet.
> 
> Yall are making me want to *try some jasmines just for the scents.*



 My wish list has some new scents that I want to try from her!!  Cherry Pineapple and Tahitian petals and Caribbean coconut, to start. 



IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> Not Sure  But* BJ Got My Nose Wide Open*



She damn sure does!!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> My wish list has some new scents that I want to try from her!!  Cherry Pineapple and Tahitian petals and *Caribbean coconut, *to start.
> 
> 
> 
> *She damn sure does!!!*


 
@Brownie518

That Carribean Coconut Smells Cherry Pineapple sounds good @chebaby (since you were looking for Pineapple)

Okay....I gotta tell Ya'll..... _*please don't judge* But..._If Afroveda has a Sale...I want that Emu Oil, another Moringa Ginger Detangler and something else.erplexed IK!

Gurl...BJ Can Drive a Mack Truck Full of Products through it!


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> That Carribean Coconut Smells Cherry Pineapple sounds good @chebaby (since you were looking for Pineapple)
> 
> Okay....I gotta tell Ya'll..... _*please don't judge* But..._If Afroveda has a Sale...I want that Emu Oil, another Moringa Ginger Detangler and something else.erplexed IK!
> 
> Gurl...BJ Can Drive a Mack Truck Full of Products through it!


cherry pineapple sounds like it would smell so yummy and sweet
carols daughter has a coconut frappe body lotion but its only on hsn. i want that and the sugar dipped vanilla i used to love me some cd body products but she got rid of my jamaican punch

girl if dont nobody buy my shea amla i may have to use it or give it awayerplexed


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@chebaby

Somebody might buy it Che! Gurl....Don't give up yet.

Okay: I might get (before the M. Day Sale is over) .........

1 Pearberry
1 Monkey Snacks _*because of you*_
1 Cherry Pineapple


----------



## mkd

I wish I bought some SA from KBB flash sale last week.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Somebody might buy it Che! Gurl....Don't give up yet.
> 
> Okay: I might get (before the M. Day Sale is over) .........
> 
> 1 Pearberry
> *1 Monkey Snacks *_**because of you**_
> 1 Cherry Pineapple


i hope so girl. aint nothing i can do with it lmao.

 yea blame it on me


----------



## chebaby

looks like kbb is coming out with a hair wax


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> That Carribean Coconut Smells Cherry Pineapple sounds good @chebaby (since you were looking for Pineapple)
> 
> Okay....I gotta tell Ya'll..... _*please don't judge* But..._If Afroveda has a Sale...I want that Emu Oil, another Moringa Ginger Detangler and something else.erplexed IK!
> 
> Gurl...BJ Can Drive a Mack Truck Full of Products through it!



I love the Afroveda Jojoba Emu oil!  I got some last sale she had. 

 @ BJ gettin you strung out!!


----------



## La Colocha

Mornin ladies, its hotter than the hinges on the gates of hell already. Glad i don't have to work in the day, they gone be buck naked by the time its noon, lmao. Going to moisturize this morning and dc tomorrow.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> *Mornin ladies, its hotter than the hinges on the gates of hell already*. Glad i don't have to work in the day, *they gone be buck naked by the time its noon, lmao.* Going to moisturize this morning and dc tomorrow.


 
La Colocha

Gul You Crazy    ......

Talk To You Later!

Enjoy Your Day!


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> @La Colocha
> 
> Gul You Crazy    ......
> 
> Talk To You Later!
> 
> Enjoy Your Day!



You too t, about to hit the sack.


----------



## natura87

The twists have been in just over a week and I am taking them out. I will wear a mini twistout for a few days.


----------



## Eisani

Hello lovelies  I was lazy after watching Marvin Gaye on pbs last night (beautiful and tragic) so I just pineappled and went to sleep. I'm going in to work late so I've just been lying around and browsing different websites. I really hope I like these Enso products, their site says they have a two year shelf life if unopened, one year opened. I like that.

Lawd, me and these typos. I need to cut my nails!


----------



## natura87

Totally unrelated to this thread but my cousin just cut her son's hair and I feel some sort of way. Little dude is completely bald and I have never seen him without a head of curls. He had been asking for it for a while and she finally gave into it on his 4th birthday. He just went from MBL to nothing.


I'm giving some products to my grandmother becuase she is transitioning. I dont know when she wants to do a full on BC but she is already 1 month in and doing pretty well. I've got to give her a bonnet though.


----------



## Eisani

MBL on a boy? Sounds like he was looong overdue for that cut  I know it's all about individual preference, but I can't stand seeing hair that long on little boys.


----------



## natura87

Eisani said:


> MBL on a boy? Sounds like he was looong overdue for that cut  I know it's all about individual preference, but I can't stand seeing hair that long on little boys.



Yep, super curly hair and long eyelashes. People thought he was a girl. He had been asking for it since late last year so finally she just gave in on his birthday. Now he looks like a little old man. I'm the exact opposite, I think long hair on little boys is cute, whether it be straight, wavy, curly or kinky-coily.


----------



## mkd

Eisani said:


> MBL on a boy? Sounds like he was looong overdue for that cut  I know it's all about individual preference, but I can't stand seeing hair that long on little boys.


 You beat me too it Eisani.  I can't stand to see little boys with long hair.  I wouldn't cut my son bald but I like him to look like a little boy.  I let him rock a little curly fro.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Hey ladies hope everyone is doing great.

I feel like buying something but don't know what .
I used the CJ cleansing conditioner and I like it; my hair feels really good right nowand I didn't have to use much. I also finished a BFH marshmellow conditioner will repurchase if there's a great sale.


----------



## Zaz

curlyhersheygirl said:


> Hey ladies hope everyone is doing great.
> 
> *I feel like buying something but don't know what *.
> I used the CJ cleansing conditioner and I like it; my hair feels really good right nowand I didn't have to use much. I also finished a BFH marshmellow conditioner will repurchase if there's a great sale.



That's why I'm done hanging out in this thread, I wanna buy errythang  

Half the stuff mentioned I've never even heard of, still not sure if ASIAN is a name or an acronym but I think I want it 

This morning I placed a KBBB order, but it was all samples (with 15% off) so I don't feel too bad. I think I'm done buying hair products for a while.


----------



## chebaby

hello everyone
braid out still looking and feeling good. i had some frizzy on the top so i just smoothed on some coconut confidence and my hair is nice and shiny. we have a winner people. so finally i have 2 products i can use on my braid outs, dew and shea rinse.

actually my scents came in today. i didnt have time to look in the box but it came so i MIGHT purchase the base of the shea rinse. that way i can make 8oz bottles at a time and add a tiny bit of coconut oil to one bottle, wheat germ to another, evoo ect....
but i doubt it i like having my stuff already made.

tonight if im not tired i will be making my shea butter mix for my hair and skin but mostly to use on my ends.


----------



## destine2grow

curlyhersheygirl said:


> Hey ladies hope everyone is doing great.
> 
> *I feel like buying something but don't know what* .
> *I used the CJ cleansing conditioner and I like it*; my hair feels really good right nowand I didn't have to use much. I also finished a BFH marshmellow conditioner will repurchase if there's a great sale.


 
@ 1st bolded: I feel the exact same way. I didn't purchase anything during the mothers day sale because I couldn't make up my mind 

@ 2nd bolded: I want to try this! Glad you like it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Evening Divas Of Hair!

My BFH Shine Rinses came today. I ordered 2 Green Tea & Apple and 1 Red Wine. So, Now I have 3 of each.  

These will replace my Porosity Control once it's finished. BFH Shine Rinses, and Hairveda's Phinishing Rinse and Nexxus Ensure. (The ph Balance is lower in each of these than Porosity Control) These are 3.0 and P.C. is 4.5

I just moisturized with Hydratherma Naturals and ordered those from Jasmine. i.e. Cherry Pineapple, Monkey Snacks & Pearberry.

Might as well take advantage of that 25% while it's still out there, because normally it's only 10%


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> Evening Divas Of Hair!
> 
> My BFH Shine Rinses came today. I ordered 2 Green Tea & Apple and 1 Red Wine. So, Now I have 3 of each.
> 
> These will replace my Porosity Control once it's finished. BFH Shine Rinses, and Hairveda's Phinishing Rinse and Nexxus Ensure. (The ph Balance is lower in each of these than Porosity Control) These are 3.0 and P.C. is 4.5
> 
> I just moisturized with Hydratherma Naturals and ordered those from Jasmine. i.e. Cherry Pineapple, Monkey Snacks & Pearberry.
> 
> Might as well take advantage of that 25% while it's still out there, because normally it's only 10%


you are making me want to order more from jasmines. i sold a good amount of stuff, 5 cj products, oyin whipped pudding, AV butter, and a kbb cream.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

*smh*  I am waiting on 10 Jars from Jasmine.

So...that is 19 Jars of Jasmine


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *you are making me want to order more from jasmines.* i sold a good amount of stuff, 5 cj products, oyin whipped pudding, AV butter, and a kbb cream.


 
chebaby

With that 25% that is $7.50 a Jar.  Hmp.  I ain't gettin' no more.  There is no way even at twice a week, that I will use up 19 Jars.  

Oh Wait....I did give some away.  So, I only have maybe 13-15 total.  Which is still actually pretty ridiculous.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> With that 25% that is $7.50 a Jar.  Hmp.  I ain't gettin' no more.  There is no way even at twice a week, that I will use up 19 Jars.
> 
> Oh Wait....I did give some away.  So, I only have maybe 13-15 total.  Which is still actually pretty ridiculous.


lmao, you are set for life.

if i get anything else itll be 2 more shea rinses and 1 more a&s.
the shea rinses i can use as a co wash and leave in so it has double duty and i only ordered 1 a&s so one more wont hurt.


----------



## La Colocha

Hey ladies, t do you know how long the sale is going on for? 25% is a good amount to stock up on. And if you think about the price and performance of the products its a very good deal. How many vendors offer that amount off anymore? Now its 10%, 15% and if we are lucky 20%.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> **smh*  I am waiting on 10 Jars from Jasmine.*
> 
> So...that is 19 Jars of Jasmine


----------



## IDareT'sHair

So....I went to look in my Stash.....And I was right.  It is 19!erplexed

Stops Haulin' Jasmine for Jeezus!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> Hey ladies,* t do you know how long the sale is going on for? 25% is a good amount to stock up on. And if you think about the price and performance of the products its a very good deal.* How many vendors offer that amount off anymore? Now its 10%, 15% and if we are lucky 20%.


 
@La Colocha

I don't know. & It shole is. 

It doesn't say on the Site. Last night when Brownie was talmbout that Cherry Pineapple, I went out there and it was still 25% and since Che talked about "Monkey Snacks" I went ahead and got that too.

So.....technically, it's their fault.

@chebaby

I may have been wrong. While I was 'counting' I came across that Pineapple Upside Down Cake.... So, I don't know what I sent you.

I know I only had 1 Pineapple Upside Down. And it's here.


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> @La Colocha
> 
> I don't know. & It shole is.
> 
> It doesn't say on the Site. Last night when Brownie was talmbout that Cherry Pineapple, I went out there and it was still 25% and since Che talked about "Monkey Snacks" I went ahead and got that too.
> 
> So.....technically, it's their fault.
> 
> @chebaby
> 
> I may have been wrong. While I was 'counting' I came across that Pineapple Upside Down Cake.... So, I don't know what I sent you.
> 
> I know I only had 1 Pineapple Upside Down. And it's here.



I will email her to see when it expires or wait for the next sale. I will let yall know.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> *I will email her to see when it expires or wait for the next sale. I will let yall know.*


 
La Colocha

Thanks La!  I'm Curious too.

Good Looking Out!


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @La Colocha
> 
> I don't know. & It shole is.
> 
> It doesn't say on the Site. Last night when Brownie was talmbout that Cherry Pineapple, I went out there and it was still 25% and since Che talked about "Monkey Snacks" I went ahead and got that too.
> 
> So.....technically, it's their fault.
> 
> @chebaby
> 
> I may have been wrong. While I was 'counting' I came across that Pineapple Upside Down Cake.... So, I don't know what I sent you.
> 
> I know I only had 1 Pineapple Upside Down. And it's here.


well whatever it is it smells yummy

i might go ahead and get a cherry pineapple. cherry pineapple seems like an odd combo though lol. but my mom is all out of leave in so we can share my 50-11 shea rinses.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@chebaby

Yep. It's here and it is an Avacado & Silk. Anyway, I'm glad it smells good (whatever it is).

_*Sorry*_

I may send it on to you one day when you're in desperate need of a package.

You know how we get!


----------



## chebaby

i went an made a cart just to see and so far i have shea rinses in cherry pineapple, vanilla butter cream, warm vanilla sugar and summer peach.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Yep.  It's here and it is an Avacado & Silk.  Anyway, I'm glad it smells good (whatever it is).
> 
> _*Sorry*_


it smells very cake-ish. i wonder if its a butter cream scent?


----------



## La Colocha

Summer peach sounds lovely.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha chebaby

Yeah....I Looked at that Summer Peach alot.  It was either that or the Wild Strawberry (and I chose the Wild Strawberry...only because I got the Mango Peach or Mango Papaya...Mango something).



La Colocha said:


> *Summer peach sounds lovely*.


 


chebaby said:


> i went an made a cart just to see and so far i have shea rinses in cherry pineapple, vanilla butter cream, warm vanilla sugar and *summer peach*.


----------



## La Colocha

Can't wait to dc in the morning with the a&s, i will sit under the dryer for 20 minutes.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @La Colocha @chebaby
> 
> Yeah....I Looked at that Summer Peach alot.  It was either that or the Wild Strawberry (and I chose the Wild Strawberry...only because I got the Mango Peach or Mango Papaya...Mango something).


i might get my mom the wild strawberry. she likes strawberry.

they getting on my nerves here already. i need a snicker doodle to make me happy again lmao.


----------



## mkd

Hey ladies. 

I am about to wash my hair.  I am over twist outs, I think I may go back to roller setting tonight.  Its already 90 here so it may be too hot for all that.


----------



## chebaby

mkd said:


> Hey ladies.
> 
> I am about to wash my hair.  I am over twist outs, I think I may go back to roller setting tonight.  Its already 90 here so it may be too hot for all that.


for some reason i have been thinking about flat ironing my hair. im not gonna do it though takes too much time. i may do it in december or at my 3 year mark next april but no time soon.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I was gonna make this a hair day today.  But, I got da' cramps _really_ bad.  

I'll try to do my hair tomorrow.


----------



## Brownie518

La Colocha said:


> Mornin ladies, *its hotter than the hinges on the gates of hell already*. Glad i don't have to work in the day, *they gone be buck naked by the time its noon*, lmao. Going to moisturize this morning and dc tomorrow.







IDareT'sHair said:


> *smh* * I am waiting on 10 Jars from Jasmine.
> 
> So...that is 19 Jars of Jasmine*


----------



## Brownie518

I can't wait to get off from work in the morning...I'll be off til the 22nd. I'm gonna go home, have a nice breakfast, and sip mimosas on the porch while reading my Nook. 

I'm gonna do my hair tomorrow, too. Not sure what I'll use but I do know I'll be adding some Butter Treat in there again. Maybe I'll prepoo with Olive Drench. 


*sigh* let me go check Jasmine's again, ya'll talkin about that cherry pineapple again


----------



## mkd

Brownie518 said:


> I can't wait to get off from work in the morning...I'll be off til the 22nd. I'm gonna go home, have a nice breakfast, and sip mimosas on the porch while reading my Nook.
> 
> I'm gonna do my hair tomorrow, too. Not sure what I'll use but I do know I'll be adding some Butter Treat in there again. Maybe I'll prepoo with Olive Drench.
> 
> 
> *sigh* let me go check Jasmine's again, ya'll talkin about that cherry pineapple again


What are you reading Brownie518?


----------



## chebaby

i havent placed my jasmines order yet. still thinking on it.


----------



## Brownie518

mkd said:


> What are you reading @Brownie518?



I just got 10th Anniversary by James Patterson and The 6th Man, by Baldacci I think.  A friend of mine keeps wanting to lend me these 'romances' she loves...more like erotica!  ...so maybe one of those, too 



chebaby said:


> i havent placed my jasmines order yet. still thinking on it.



Me too, che! I want too many scents but I don't want to have 19 bottles/jars of stuff . j/k!! I have it narrowed to Cherry Pineapple, Tahitian Petals, and Wild Strawberry showers gels and shea butter. I think I'll get something in Caribbean coconut, too. Maybe an Avocado & Silk.


----------



## chebaby

Brownie518 said:


> I just got 10th Anniversary by James Patterson and The 6th Man, by Baldacci I think.  A friend of mine keeps wanting to lend me these 'romances' she loves...more like erotica!  ...so maybe one of those, too
> 
> 
> 
> Me too, che! I want too many scents but *I don't want to have 19 bottles/jars of stuff *. j/k!! I have it narrowed to Cherry Pineapple, Tahitian Petals, and Wild Strawberry showers gels and shea butter. I think I'll get something in Caribbean coconut, too. Maybe an Avocado & Silk.


 
maybe ill place the order tomorrow.


----------



## mkd

Brownie518, I like James Patterson.  i may try that one I get the the books I am reading now.


----------



## Brownie518

mkd said:


> @Brownie518, I like James Patterson.  i may try that one I get the the books I am reading now.



Do you have a Nook?


----------



## La Colocha

Hi ladies, got an answer about the jasmines sale, it ends on sunday the 15th. I am going to place another order.


----------



## mkd

Brownie518 said:


> Do you have a Nook?


I got one for mother's day but it hasnt gotten here yet.


----------



## chebaby

the nook is the bomb.com. i got my mom one last year, the color one and it is amazing. i have the regular one which is still good but i want the color one. i wont be getting the color one anytime soon though. maybe for my birthday at the end of the year.
right now im in love with Walter Mosely.


----------



## Brownie518

mkd said:


> I got one for mother's day but it hasnt gotten here yet.



Oooh, you're gonna love it!!! I was gonna get a Nook Color but BN is announcing a new eReader on the 24th so I'll wait and see what that is first. I can lend you 10th Anniversary


----------



## bronzebomb

Thank Goodness I do not have to chose. But if I did, HairVeda may beat out Qhemet Biologics!  The more products I try, the more I like.  I just tried the Methi-Sativa set and my hair is super super soft...isn't this a protein treatment? (my hands are even soft!)

Oyin is still high on the list
AfroVeda has slipped to 5th.
Komaza Hair Care may still be first...
Oh, and I starting to like KBB's Hair Milk.  
LOL..lawd, I'm a nut case!


----------



## Brownie518

La Colocha said:


> Hi ladies, got an answer about the jasmines sale, it ends on sunday the 15th. I am going to place another order.



Thanks, La! I'll be gettin down again too!!  Good, now I can take my time and finalize my list.


----------



## Brownie518

bronzebomb said:


> Thank Goodness I do not have to chose. But if I did, HairVeda may beat out Qhemet Biologics!  The more products I try, the more I like.  I just tried the* Methi-Sativa set *and my hair is super super soft...isn't this a protein treatment? (my hands are even soft!)



That Methi set is great!! I think I'll use that tomorrow!!


----------



## destine2grow

I have a Nook too! I have been trying to find a book to read! i do want to read Tyrese book How to get out of your own way! Have any of u ladies read it!

Whats the shelf life on Jasmines products?


----------



## mkd

chebaby, I just got the regular nook.  I like walter mosley too.  I think I may have read most of his stuff.  I need to see if he has anything new for me to read. 

Che, did you like darcy's curling creme gel, whatever its called?


----------



## chebaby

mkd said:


> @chebaby, I just got the regular nook.  I like walter mosley too.  I think I may have read most of his stuff.  I need to see if he has anything new for me to read.
> 
> Che, did you like darcy's curling creme gel, whatever its called?


i like WM easy rawlins series. reminds me of james patterson alex cross a little bit.

i havent tried the darcys yet. but since i went and purchased the daily leave in i will be using them together on a braid out soon. i love the smell of the curl cream.


----------



## chebaby

bronzebomb said:


> Thank Goodness I do not have to chose. But if I did, HairVeda may beat out Qhemet Biologics!  The more products I try, the more I like.  I just tried the Methi-Sativa set and my hair is super super soft...isn't this a protein treatment? (my hands are even soft!)
> 
> Oyin is still high on the list
> AfroVeda has slipped to 5th.
> Komaza Hair Care may still be first...
> Oh, and I starting to like KBB's Hair Milk.
> LOL..lawd, I'm a nut case!


i think oyin is first for me, followed closely by kbb. i love her sweet ambrosia and hair cream and mask. but oyin is amazing, i can use it all year round and can get it on the ground.


----------



## divachyk

So excited -- used up a tub of Bee Mine Luscious Balanced Cream Moisturizer. I won't be using 1 to buy 1 just yet because I already have another Luscious on hand.


----------



## Ltown

mkd said:


> Brownie518, I like James Patterson.  i may try that one I get the the books I am reading now.





chebaby said:


> the nook is the bomb.com. i got my mom one last year, the color one and it is amazing. i have the regular one which is still good but i want the color one. i wont be getting the color one anytime soon though. maybe for my birthday at the end of the year.
> right now im in love with Walter Mosely.




chebaby, mkd,  i love Jame Patterson but he gets off track with his series.  I am behind reading because of school and other stuff.  Is walter mosely mystery?  I don't have nook, but was told this ipad suppose to be compatible.


----------



## Ese88

hi guys. nothing new going on with me. I am still in box braids moisturising everyday and wearing my wig when i go out.


----------



## Shay72

I got a package notice on Monday. Haven't gone to pick it up yet but thinking it might be my Jasmine's. Are the body washes back in stock? If so, I will get some more while the sale is still going.  

I  my Nook. I have the Nook Color. It just updated yesterday so I need time to look and play around with it more. I have about 22 books on it that I need to read .


----------



## La Colocha

Morning ladies, i was so excited yesterday to dc this morning but i am beat. Its going to storm also and its dark out, making me feel worse. I will wait until friday to do my hair.


----------



## mkd

chebaby, I really think I love the darcy's curl cream.  I am getting great results with it.  I hope you love it too!


----------



## natura87

Zaz said:


> That's why I'm done hanging out in this thread, I wanna buy errythang
> 
> Half the stuff mentioned I've never even heard of, *still not sure if ASIAN is a name or an acronym but I think I want it *
> 
> This morning I placed a KBBB order, but it was all samples (with 15% off) so I don't feel too bad. I think I'm done buying hair products for a while.



Its OK, I was confused about this to. I thought people were ordering products from Asia.


----------



## natura87

IDareT'sHair said:


> *smh*  I am waiting on 10 Jars from Jasmine.
> 
> So...that is 19 Jars of Jasmine





*blank stare*


----------



## Eisani

bronzebomb I your hair in your siggy!


Mernin yall. Cowashed w24/7 again this morning. That bottle is almost gone already. Uh, I also noticed Im getting big pimples on my back which have to be from the conditioner because nothing else is different


----------



## bronzebomb

Eisani - it wasn't me...I want her length.  I took it down because I didn't want to seem like a stalker.

chebaby - Thanks for the book tips I love James Patterson, I'm sure I'll like Walter Mosely too!  I was considering getting an iPad (instead of a Nook)


----------



## Eisani

Brownie518 said:


> That Methi set is great!! I think I'll use that tomorrow!!



I forgot I ordered this. I think I'll use it on dd today then rollerset her. My hair is liking the Taliah Waajid. Ive been applying it to my scalp.


----------



## Eisani

bronzebomb oh ok 

Lawd I really need to use up my ayurvedic powders. I think I going to start doing pastes and adding them to my cowash conditioners again. Maka, amla and brahmi are my loves.


----------



## natura87

Really liking how my mini twistout turned out.


I wanna buy something.  I'm not gonna...but I just want to.


----------



## chebaby

i made the absolute best hair and body butter last night. and i made just enough for two jars so i can give my mom one. this is the best butter ive ever made. nice and creamy and smells so good. i used hello sugar instead of the pineapple mango because it didnt smell as sweet as i thought it would.
sunday i will shampoo with aphogee, condition with jasmine reconstructor, use shea rinse and a leave in and braid with my shea mix.


----------



## chebaby

Ltown said:


> @chebaby, @mkd,  i love Jame Patterson but he gets off track with his series.  I am behind reading because of school and other stuff.  Is walter mosely mystery?  I don't have nook, but was told this ipad suppose to be compatible.


yea hes mystery. he has a few series but my fave is the easy rawlins series. i dont know if you ever seen the denzel movie devil in a blue dress? that was easy rawlins.


----------



## Shay72

I'm thinking of dropping out of the No Buy Challenge. I will complete this leg and keep it moving. It's not like I want to buy a lot of stuff because I don't and I am using up...I'm just spoiled.  If I want something I just want to buy that ish if I want it. I'm feeling all pressured now because I know I don't have any more passes and I'm telling myself calm down it's just hair products .


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Hey Gurls.........Waz Up?

I used up 1 BFH Yarrow & Hibiscus Cleansing.  I think I have 1 back-up.  I am under the dryer now with SheScentIt Okra Reconstructor (no plastic cap).

I will Rinse and Steam with Jasmine.  Maybe the Berries & Cream or Raspberry Lemonade. 

I decided to save my Corner of Hello Sugar for when the other one(s) arrive.  So, I'll use something different.

beautyaddict1913  Thanks for the Swap.  It came today.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

natura87 said:


> **blank stare**


 
natura87

IK Girl.  It sounds 'worse' than it actually looks tho'.  19 Jars....


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> Me too, che! I want too many scents but* I don't want to have 19 bottles/jars of stuff . j/k!!* I have it narrowed to Cherry Pineapple, Tahitian Petals, and Wild Strawberry showers gels and shea butter. I think I'll get something in Caribbean coconut, too. Maybe an Avocado & Silk.


 
Brownie518

IK.  It is what it is tho'.


----------



## chebaby

i smell like hello sugar yall dont know how much ive missed that scent. i had a jar of hello sweet than sunshine but got a lot of water in it i still kept and used it for a month after that but i knew that water was probably growing stuff i couldnt see. it was a lot of water. so im happy to  have the scent back.

i need to learn how to make body lotion so i can carry the bottle in my purse.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

K Ya'll.....

I can't even describe how wonderfully delicious the Berries & Cream is.  

One of Ya'll gone hafta' get a Jar so we can ooooo & aaaahhhhh over how absolutely delicious this scent is!

It would make a great body wash (if you are into Fruity Scents).  A nice "Pick Me Up". 

I Kid You Not.... It smells A-MAZ-ING!


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> K Ya'll.....
> 
> I can't even describe how wonderfully delicious the Berries & Cream is.
> 
> One of Ya'll gone hafta' get a Jar so we can ooooo & aaaahhhhh over how absolutely delicious this scent is!
> 
> It would make a great body wash (if you are into Fruity Scents).  A nice "Pick Me Up".
> 
> I Kid You Not.... It smells A-MAZ-ING!


i got the berries and cream in a shea rinse and her scents lasts so when i use it as a leave in hopefully ill be able to smell it for several days.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *i got the berries and cream in a shea rinse* and her scents lasts so when i use it as a leave in hopefully ill be able to smell it for several days.


 
@chebaby

I gotta tell you Che, I can't stop smelling my hands. 

I should getanotherjarbeforeSunday the 15th

20 Jars


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> I gotta tell you Che, I can't stop smelling my hands.
> 
> I should getanotherjarbeforeSunday the 15th
> 
> 20 Jars



lmao but im still thinking about another order. i mean, why not


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *lmao but im still thinking about another order. i mean, why not*


 
chebaby

You Ain't Right  You Know that Don't You? ........


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

Imma look for a box in a minute gone & and send you that Pineapple.....So then I won't feel so guilty.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> You Ain't Right  You Know that Don't You? ........


girl its your fault. got me hooked.


IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Imma look for a box in a minute gone & and send you that Pineapple.....So then I won't feel so guilty.


look at you tryna make me an accessory to pj hoarding


----------



## chebaby

thank you T you know i love pineapple.


----------



## La Colocha

Hey yall, i know i will order more, i just have to get my list down. I didn't even think of using the shea rinse as a cowasher, they will go quicker then. I may go and spritz my hair and use a bit of it now. And the scents do last. i was sweating at work and i smelled lemonade lmao.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *look at you tryna make me an accessory to pj hoarding*


 


chebaby said:


> thank you T you know i love pineapple.


 
chebaby

......You're an Accessory "after the fact" 

I know.  That's so terrible isn't it? 

And I fell out over TastiRedBone and them KBB Hair Masques.  I can't remember the # now but I was like:erplexed 

_*oh well off to order more.*:fallenang Just Playin' (today)._


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> *Hey yall, i know i will order more, i just have to get my list down. I didn't even think of using the shea rinse as a cowasher, they will go quicker then.* I may go and spritz my hair and use a bit of it now. And the scents do last. i was sweating at work and i smelled lemonade lmao.


 
@La Colocha

$7.50? Yeah...It's My Duty & My Obligation to PJ's Errrwhere to Order more before Sunday

Oh La, Please get that Berries & Cram' ......

_*sings haulin' for jeezus for a long time & i'm not tied yet*_


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> @La Colocha
> 
> $7.50? Yeah...It's my Duty & my Obligation to Order More before Sunday
> 
> Oh La, Please get that Berries & Cram' ......
> 
> _*sings haulin' for jeezus for a long time & i'm not tied yet*_



Ok, i will maybe get 3 more of each, that should last me a good long while.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> ......*You're an Accessory "after the fact*"
> 
> I know.  That's so terrible isn't it?
> 
> And I fell out over TastiRedBone and them KBB Hair Masques.  I can't remember the # now but I was like:erplexed
> 
> _*oh well off to order more.*:fallenang Just Playin' (today)._


you got it all mapped out huh
imma make an order. shoot i sold some stuff so i might as well replace it right??


----------



## La Colocha

Maybe 2 of each, berries and cream and summer peach. Idk i want them all..


----------



## Brownie518

Shay72 said:


> I got a package notice on Monday. Haven't gone to pick it up yet but thinking it might be my Jasmine's. Are the body washes back in stock? If so, I will get some more while the sale is still going.
> 
> I  my Nook. I have the Nook Color. It just updated yesterday so I need time to look and play around with it more. I have about 22 books on it that I need to read .



My Jasmine's should be here by Friday (the big box ). The last of my beloved Mists *sigh*...but I think the washes are back, Shay72 . I'll be getting a few more erplexed so I can try some new scents, messin with ya'll!

Let me know how the new update is on the Nook Color!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I bet Jasmine's is Poppin'. Them Orders are prolly Crazy Stupid. (At least I know mine is) And I keep changing/adding stuff.

_*high maintenance pj*_


----------



## La Colocha

The scents i have zeroed in on are monkey snacks, summer peach and berries and cream. Its going to be so hard to use 1 bottle or jar at a time.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> K Ya'll.....
> 
> I can't even describe how wonderfully delicious the Berries & Cream is.
> 
> One of Ya'll gone hafta' get a Jar so we can ooooo & aaaahhhhh over how absolutely delicious this scent is!
> 
> It would make a great body wash (if you are into Fruity Scents).  A nice "Pick Me Up".
> 
> I Kid You Not.... It smells A-MAZ-ING!



 Already on my list of new body washes. And Shea butters .



chebaby said:


> lmao but im still thinking about another order. i mean, why not



Hmph...the only thing I'm 'thinking about' is exactly which new scents I'll be getting. The order is a definite...

I don't have to go back to work for almost 2 weeks...can't tell me s**t right now!!


----------



## chebaby

La Colocha said:


> The scents i have zeroed in on are monkey snacks, summer peach and berries and cream. Its going to be so hard to use 1 bottle or jar at a time.


i know i want a vanilla buttercream. maybe a banana buttercream. anything buttercream and im all on it. oh yea and wild skrawberry


----------



## IDareT'sHair

So, in this new cart (that I may or may not get) I have:

1 Berries & Cream
1 Banana & Coconut
1 Summer Peeeeech

ETA:  I'm tryna' think, if I ever had Pink Sugar Kisses?  Anybody?


----------



## chebaby

Brownie518 said:


> Already on my list of new body washes. And Shea butters .
> 
> 
> 
> Hmph...the only thing I'm 'thinking about' is exactly which new scents I'll be getting. The order is a definite...
> 
> *I don't have to go back to work for almost 2 weeks...can't tell me s**t right now!! *


jealyocity just took over me. i am soooo jealous lol.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> So, in this new cart (*that Im about to get)* I have:
> 
> 1 Berries & Cream
> 1 Banana & Coconut
> 1 Summer Peeeeech


i fixed that for you


----------



## Priss Pot

I miss KBB's chamomile sage scent...the vanilla latte was good too.  I've been tempted to order, but  $18 for 6oz?  I know it'll last, but I liked the $16 for 8oz better.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *i fixed that for you*


 

chebaby

Yup.  You's an Accomplice Aiirigt.  Hmp. 

You might just be the Master-Mind to this Entire Operation.   

Brownie518

Ms. B!  I am truly Jelly.  But you deserve a break.  

Sitting in the Mist of someone that smells like a Urinal and a Public Toliet at a Ran-Down Gas Station.

Gone & Enjoy Yo'Self Gurl......


----------



## Brownie518

chebaby said:


> i fixed that for you







Ya'll stop listin new scents, now!! 

Tahitian Petals
Wild Strawberry
Berries n Cream
Summer Peach
Cherry Pineapple


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Priss Pot said:


> I miss KBB's chamomile sage scent...the vanilla latte was good too. I've been tempted to order, but  $18 for 6oz? I know it'll last, but I liked the $16 for 8oz better.


 
Priss Pot

I was just on their Site.  Didn't they just have B1 G1 or was that for something else?

I thought I just saw some kind of special? 

I liked the White Tea and the Pear (those were wonderful Summa' Scents too).


----------



## chebaby

Priss Pot said:


> I miss KBB's chamomile sage scent...the vanilla latte was good too.  I've been tempted to order, but  $18 for 6oz?  I know it'll last, but I liked the $16 for 8oz better.


you mean for the butters and cream? the cream jar still looks like an 8oz jar and comes filled to the top but the butter comes down inside the jar ike its missing a few ounces


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Yup.  You's an Accomplice Aiirigt.  Hmp.
> 
> *You might just be the Master-Mind to this Entire Operation*.
> 
> @Brownie518
> 
> Ms. B!  I am truly Jelly.  But you deserve a break.
> 
> Sitting in the Mist of someone that smells like a Urinal and a Public Toliet at a Ran-Down Gas Station.
> 
> Gone & Enjoy Yo'Self Gurl......


you give me too much credit, stoooop im blushing

leave pissy alone


since yall yapping about jasmines i guess ill do a mid week co wash tonight and rebraid my hair. i hope it has enough time to dry by tomorrow.


----------



## Brownie518

Priss Pot said:


> I miss KBB's chamomile sage scent...the vanilla latte was good too.  I've been tempted to order, but  *$18 for 6oz*?  I know it'll last, but I liked the* $16 for 8oz better.*



 See, that right there....



IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Yup.  You's an Accomplice Aiirigt.  Hmp.
> 
> You might just be the Master-Mind to this Entire Operation.
> 
> @Brownie518
> 
> Ms. B!  I am truly Jelly.  But you deserve a break.
> 
> *Sitting in the Mist of someone that smells like a Urinal and a Public Toliet at a Ran-Down Gas Station*.
> 
> Gone & Enjoy Yo'Self Gurl......



erplexed Girl!! She is just horrible . I'll be glad to get away from all them folks, though. 

I can't wait to start my hair...


----------



## Brownie518

chebaby said:


> you give me too much credit, stoooop im blushing
> 
> *leave pissy alone*
> .



................




...I found a big jar of Jasmine's A&S in Hello Sugar this morning. Dont know where that came from


----------



## chebaby

oh and im all out of coconut oil. i used it up last night in my butter. and i guess this weekend ill use up a jar of jasmines reconstrucotr. its like 4oz so i know thatll be gone after one use. after that ill go back to repair me.

tomorrow ill stop at whole foods and pick up some coconut and evoo oil. right now the oils i have are rose hip, hemp seed, black currant, wheat germ and i think thats all. i may pick up some sweet almond oil too.

hey is wheat germ a ceremide oil?


----------



## chebaby

Brownie518 said:


> ................
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...*I found a big jar of Jasmine's A&S in Hello Sugar this morning*. Dont know where that came from


you just all kinds of lucky huh. first, time off and now you find a "big jar" of conditioner in the best scent ever???


----------



## La Colocha

Just moisturized with some raspberry lemonade shea rinse. T the pink sugar kisses smells like a sweeter version of the perfume. I used to have the roll on that jasmine made, it was very sugary.


----------



## Brownie518

chebaby said:


> oh and im all out of coconut oil. i used it up last night in my butter. and i guess this weekend ill use up a jar of jasmines reconstrucotr. its like 4oz so i know thatll be gone after one use. after that ill go back to repair me.
> 
> tomorrow ill stop at whole foods and pick up some coconut and evoo oil. right now the oils i have are rose hip, hemp seed, black currant, wheat germ and i think thats all. i may pick up some sweet almond oil too.
> 
> hey is wheat germ a ceremide oil?



 Yes it is!
I love me some hemp and rice bran! 



chebaby said:


> you just all kinds of lucky huh. first, time off and now you find a "big jar" of conditioner in the best scent ever???



 I know, right? Maybe I'll use it later. 
Che, did you ever use the Rise and Shine Sunshine? I had forgotten just how good that one smells!!! 
How did you like that Jasmine's Reconstructor?


----------



## chebaby

Brownie518 said:


> Yes it is!
> I love me some hemp and rice bran!
> 
> 
> 
> I know, right? Maybe I'll use it later.
> Che, did you ever use the Rise and Shine Sunshine? I had forgotten just how good that one smells!!!
> How did you like that Jasmine's Reconstructor?


i put some wheat germ and hemp oil in my butter last night. since they are ceremide oils i figured id use them both.

yea i liked the rise and shine. not as much as the hello sweet thang but i liked the rise and shine and the coconut lemongrass they all smelled nice.

i havent used the jasmines reconstructor yet. this sunday will be my first time using it but the ingredients look great. ill let you know how it is since sunday is the last day of the sale.


----------



## Shay72

Dang I can't even order from Jasmine's right now. It keeps saying "internal server error". I will try again later.


----------



## chebaby

i guess jasmines is going to keep me from spending my money at enso.


----------



## Brownie518

chebaby said:


> i put some wheat germ and hemp oil in my butter last night. since they are ceremide oils i figured id use them both.
> 
> yea *i liked the rise and shine. not as much as the hello sweet thang* but i liked the rise and shine and the coconut lemongrass they all smelled nice.
> 
> i havent used the jasmines reconstructor yet. this sunday will be my first time using it but the ingredients look great.* ill let you know how it is since sunday is the last day of the sale.*



1st bolded - nothing smells as good as hello sweet thang (hello sugar)!! 

2nd bolded -  ok, thanks!


----------



## Brownie518

Shay72 said:


> Dang I can't even order from Jasmine's right now. It keeps saying "internal server error". I will try again later.



Must be La and T over there, wreckin house...


----------



## chebaby

Brownie518 said:


> Must be La and T over there, wreckin house...


yea must be them


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> Just moisturized with some raspberry lemonade shea rinse. *T the pink sugar kisses smells like a sweeter version of the perfume. I used to have the roll on that jasmine made, it was very sugary.*


 
I was out in my Stash looking for a box for Che & sniffing stuff and found a 16 ounce Bottle of Pink Sugar Kisses in that Shea Rinse (I bought during the Close-Out).  

So, I smelled it.  It's nice.  But I think I'd like it more in the Fall.  I'm into the Fruity/Tropical stuff now for Summ'A.

I smelled the Mango-Peach and it's absolutely wonderful, so I may not get the Summ'A Peach.  So, I may get:

1 Berries & Cream
1 Banana Coconut
1 ???????? *maybe another Honey Pear or French Pear Vanilla*


----------



## Shay72

Brownie518 said:


> 1st bolded - nothing smells as good as hello sweet thang (hello sugar)!!
> 
> 2nd bolded -  ok, thanks!


I'm trying to hold out on buying a 24 oz because she hasn't put up one in Hello Sweet Thang.


----------



## La Colocha

Brownie518 said:


> Must be La and T over there, wreckin house...





chebaby said:


> yea must be them



Its yall, you know guilty folks always try to put the blame on others, smh. I was just making my list, i haven't even ordered yet.


----------



## chebaby

La Colocha said:


> *Its yall, you know guilty folks always try to put the blame on others, smh*. I was just making my list, i haven't even ordered yet.


i can see why you would think that. normally thats the case but in this case its YOU


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Well......I placed my Last & Final Order of this Sale.  And Here's what I got:

1 Banana Coconut
1 Exotic Coconut
Another Cherry Pineapple 
Another Berries & Cream

I'm Done. smh.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> Well......I placed my Last & Final Order of this Sale.  And Here's what I got:
> 
> 1 Banana Coconut
> 1 Exotic Coconut
> Another Cherry Pineapple
> Another Berries & Cream
> 
> I'm Done. smh.


sounds good
i think i want another lemon sugar, even though ive never smelled it before lol.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Y'all making want to place an order at jasmine's. The oil looks good too.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *Y'all making want to place an order at jasmine's.* The oil looks good too.


 

curlyhersheygirl 

25% off Gone Curlyoke:oke:

They smell Sooooooooooo Good!


----------



## Brownie518

Shay72 said:


> I'm trying to hold out on buying a 24 oz because she hasn't put up one in Hello Sweet Thang.



I just showered and rubbed up with the Rise and Shine. I smell !!! I check every day for the Hello Sweet Thang...


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> Well......I placed my Last & Final Order of this Sale.  And Here's what I got:
> 
> 1 Banana Coconut
> 1 Exotic Coconut
> Another Cherry Pineapple
> Another Berries & Cream
> 
> I'm Done. smh.



Ok, I think I'll get shower gels in:

Cherry Pineapple
Berries & Cream
Caribbean Coconut
Wild Strawberry
Tahitian Petals (maybe)

Unrefined whipped shea:

Cherry Pineapple
Berries & Cream
Caribbean Coconut
Tahitian Vanilla

Conditioner:

Berries & Cream
Caribbean Coconut


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518

Sounds really good Ms. B! Nice List!

I shoulda' got some Body Stuff, but I'm good with just Avocado & Silk!

So coming from her I have 12 A&S and 2 Hibiscus's (I think?)

Has anyone heard from _Lawdy-Lawdy_ Ms. Claudie?


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> Sounds really good Ms. B! Nice List!
> 
> I shoulda' got some Body Stuff, but I'm good with just Avocado & Silk!
> 
> So coming from her I have 12 A&S and 2 Hibiscus's (I think?)
> 
> Has anyone heard from _Lawdy-Lawdy_ Ms. Claudie?



You should try the body wash. Its so moisturizing  and I don't have to tell about the scent!!  Maybe I'll ship one with that Moist24/7...


----------



## mkd

Damn, yall getting it in at Jasmines!!!

I think I want to order another darcy's curling cream and something else from sage.  That curling cream has my hair looking right today.  

Priss Pot, I love KBB vanilla latte.  I go back and forth with whether I am done with her or not. SSI coco cream leave in is better in my hair right now.


----------



## chebaby

Brownie518 said:


> Ok, I think I'll get shower gels in:
> 
> Cherry Pineapple
> Berries & Cream
> Caribbean Coconut
> Wild Strawberry
> Tahitian Petals (maybe)
> 
> Unrefined whipped shea:
> 
> Cherry Pineapple
> Berries & Cream
> Caribbean Coconut
> Tahitian Vanilla
> 
> Conditioner:
> 
> Berries & Cream
> Caribbean Coconut


 well its no 19 but you on your way


----------



## Brownie518

mkd said:


> Damn, yall getting it in at Jasmines!!!
> 
> .



Aren't we, though?? A shame!!! 



chebaby said:


> well its no 19 but you on your way



Girl, you just don't know!! 

*hides head in shame for gettin on T*


----------



## chebaby

Brownie518 said:


> Aren't we, though?? A shame!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Girl, you just don't know!!
> 
> *hides head in shame for gettin on T*


i cant talk lmao. i feel bad but im about to hit the place order button.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *I just showered and rubbed up with the Rise and Shine. I smell !!! *I check every day for the Hello Sweet Thang...


 
Brownie518

Welp. ......Sounds like a Bunch of "Massages" will be going down in the Next 2 weeks.

..........


----------



## IDareT'sHair

mkd said:


> *Damn, yall getting it in at Jasmines!!!*


 
@mkd

Ain't They Tho' Gurl..... They Claim They "Haulin' For Jeezus" .....



chebaby said:


> *well its no 19 but you on your way*


 
@chebaby

Wait. Hold Up. This is her 2nd or 3rd Order. I didn't get 19 all at once...they crept up on me. I got alot of stuff during that "Close Out" so that really technically doesn't count.



Brownie518 said:


> Girl, you just don't know!!
> 
> **hides head in shame for gettin on T**


 
Hmp. Shole Shuuddd



chebaby said:


> *i cant talk lmao. i feel bad but im about to hit the place order button.*


 

Girl, we ain't gettin' no more 25%'s from nobody!.....Might as well!


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> Welp. ......Sounds like a Bunch of "Massages" will be going down in the Next 2 weeks.
> 
> ..........



.........



IDareT'sHair said:


> @mkd
> 
> Ain't They Tho' Gurl.....  They Claim They "Haulin' For Jeezus" .....
> 
> 
> 
> @chebaby
> 
> Wait. Hold Up. This is her 2nd or 3rd Order. I didn't get 19 all at once...they crept up on me. I got alot of stuff during that "Close Out" so that really technically doesn't count.
> 
> 
> 
> Hmp. Shole Shuuddd
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Girl, we ain't gettin' no more 25%'s from nobody!.....Might as well!




Why you puttin my bidness out on the street??? 
It would be my THIRD order, thank you...(as if that makes it any better)


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @mkd
> 
> Ain't They Tho' Gurl..... They Claim They "Haulin' For Jeezus" .....
> 
> 
> 
> @chebaby
> 
> Wait. Hold Up. This is her 2nd or 3rd Order. I didn't get 19 all at once...they crept up on me. I got alot of stuff during that "Close Out" so that really technically doesn't count.
> 
> 
> 
> Hmp. Shole Shuuddd
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Girl, we ain't gettin' no more 25%'s from nobody!.....Might as well!


lmao @ they crept up on you. yea, they crept up on me to

i know, nobody ever gives 25%. thats why im about to get some more. and if kern stingy self ever gives another 50% off its on and poppin playa


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

I'm Sorry Ms. B!  I put yo' bizness skrait in da' skreets

But.....I don't want nobody to think that I hauled 19 Avocado & Silks at one time. 

It was a "Gradual" Haul.......


----------



## Brownie518

chebaby said:


> lmao @ they crept up on you. yea, they crept up on me to
> 
> i know, nobody ever gives 25%. thats why im about to get some more. and if kern stingy self ever gives another 50% off its on and poppin playa



Yeah, 25% is nice!! And so rare!! So yea, I'm haulin'!!! 


...i'm tipsy, too!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I smelled the QB Moringa Conditioning Ghee I got from Beauty on a Swap.  

It smells 'familiar' like something I've had before.erplexed

Kinda "Herbally" Not too bad (_I guess_). I'll try it out soon.  I may stick it in the Fridge.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> Yeah, 25% is nice!! And so rare!! So yea, I'm haulin'!!!
> 
> 
> *...i'm tipsy, too!!*


 
Brownie518 

Hmp.

Now I know the Scalp Massages will be on & poppin'


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Ladies does the shea rinse contain dimethicone?


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> Hmp.
> 
> Now I know the Scalp Massages will be on & poppin'



You know it!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

I see your BFH came today.  (Mine came yesterday).  I keep forgetting I/"we" ordered SheScentIt.erplexed

I haven't heard anything from her either (or Claudie).  My E-Sister told me she got her Shipping Notice from Enso!  

YAAAY! (I hope I like this stuff).  She got me the Lush Set.

_*hmp. i wish i had some "Lush" Hair*_


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> I see your BFH came today.  (Mine came yesterday).  I keep forgetting I/"we" ordered SheScentIt.erplexed
> 
> I haven't heard anything from her either (or Claudie).  My E-Sister told me she got her Shipping Notice from Enso!
> 
> YAAAY! (I hope I like this stuff).  She got me the Lush Set.
> 
> _*hmp. i wish i had some "Lush" Hair*_



I don't think I remembered to order my Shescentit!!! 
Haven't heard from Claudie yet. Can't wait to try the new stuff I ordered. 
That Enso stuff sounds so good.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> I see your BFH came today.  (Mine came yesterday).  I keep forgetting I/"we" ordered SheScentIt.erplexed
> 
> I haven't heard anything from her either (or Claudie).  My E-Sister told me she got her Shipping Notice from Enso!
> 
> YAAAY! (I hope I like this stuff).  She got me the Lush Set.
> 
> _*hmp. i wish i had some "Lush" Hair*_





Brownie518 said:


> I don't think I remembered to order my Shescentit!!!
> Haven't heard from Claudie yet. Can't wait to try the new stuff I ordered.
> That Enso stuff sounds so good.


enso still on my mind. they are doing a give away on several blogs so i guess they are trying to get their name out there.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I got a Fortifying DC'er and an Okra Winfrey.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *enso still on my mind. they are doing a give away on several blogs so i guess they are trying to get their name out there.*


 
chebaby

I really hope I like it.  I sent her the link.  I didn't know she was gone get "Me" something too! That was very sweet.  

It does sound really good.  And apparently they ship Fast because Eisani said she got hers too.


----------



## mkd

Brownie518 said:


> Yeah, 25% is nice!! And so rare!! So yea, I'm haulin'!!!
> 
> 
> ...i'm tipsy, too!!


I wish I was.  



curlyhersheygirl said:


> Ladies does the shea rinse contain dimethicone?


I think its her only conditioner that doesn't.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Well...I finished my hair & it's all tied up for the night.  Feeling Good.  I used up:

1 BFH Yarrow & Hibiscus
1 Vial of Matrix Ceramides
1 4 ounce bottle of Ltown's Ceramide Mix

I wanna keep using stuff up.  I'll do my Henna/Indigo on Saturday morning.  Hopefully, I'll use up something else.  Maybe a Bottle of V05. some Oil or something.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

mkd Thanks  "cones" make  my hair look fab but break me out something fierce.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> I got a Fortifying DC'er and an Okra Winfrey.



 You are so crazy!!!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

Gurl...Please Describe the Tahitian Vanilla?

I got:  Carribean Coconut, Exotic Coconut, Banana & Coconut.  Imma Be down with the Coconut ain't I?

The Carribean is almost Tropical Like.  With a Splash of Mango or Papaya.


----------



## chebaby

http://www.naturallycurly.com/curltalk/4a/126063-enso-naturals-product-review-pic-results.html
this is a review on enzo with pictures.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> Gurl...Please Describe the Tahitian Vanilla?
> 
> I got:  Carribean Coconut, Exotic Coconut, Banana & Coconut.  Imma Be down with the Coconut ain't I?
> 
> The Carribean is almost Tropical Like.  With a Splash of Mango or Papaya.



I'm so bad at describing scents!!! IDK, its ! My favorite along with Hello Sugar. I'll send you a sample of something in that scent.


----------



## chebaby

looks like they already saying two people got the same product and they looked totally different....


----------



## chebaby

http://www.naturallycurly.com/curltalk/4a/125620-enzo-naturals-3.html

one girl said one of the creams had her hair on fire. so IDareT'sHair, and whoever else has scalp issues and allergic reactions often may want to really pay attention to the ingredients.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> http://www.naturallycurly.com/curltalk/4a/126063-enso-naturals-product-review-pic-results.html
> this is a review on enzo with pictures.


 
chebaby

Thanks alot for posting this.  I think in my set  There is:

A DC'er
An Oil/Serum
A Butter

There are either 3 or 4 products in that set.  Maybe just 3.

Sounds like some _'issues'_ with Consistency.  Hope it gets worked out.


----------



## Brownie518

thesage.com has some nice fragrance oils...


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

I need to go back a few pages to see which scents y'all say are yummy before I haul.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> I'm so bad at describing scents!!! IDK, its ! My favorite along with Hello Sugar. *I'll send you a sample of something in that scent*.


 
@Brownie518

That's okay. I have 1 or 2 Tahitian Vanillas coming...that's why I asked.



chebaby said:


> http://www.naturallycurly.com/curltalk/4a/125620-enzo-naturals-3.html
> 
> *one girl said one of the creams had her hair on fire. so *@IDareT'sHair, and whoever else has scalp issues and allergic reactions often may want to really pay attention to the ingredients.


 
@chebaby

Good Lookin' Out! I re-read the ingredients on the Lush Set. Didn't see any _Citrus sounding _Stuff.


----------



## divachyk

IDareT'sHair said:


> @La Colocha
> 
> $7.50? Yeah...It's My Duty & My Obligation to PJ's Errrwhere to Order more before Sunday
> 
> Oh La, Please get that Berries & Cram' ......
> 
> _*sings haulin' for jeezus for a long time & i'm not tied yet*_


I need to quit my day job to keep up with this thread.  What sale you sanging bout sis? (IDareT'sHair)


----------



## mkd

I need some more reviews on this enso.   Its sounding really nice.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

divachyk

We're still talmbout Jasmine's.


----------



## divachyk

IDareT'sHair --- oh okay. I did look at the sale but dag-gone shipping was a killer for.


----------



## Charz

Ltown how are you wearing ur hair for the hair show?


----------



## Eisani

IDareT'sHair said:


> chebaby
> 
> I really hope I like it.  I sent her the link.  I didn't know she was gone get "Me" something too! That was very sweet.
> 
> It does sound really good.  And apparently they ship Fast because Eisani said she got hers too.



I reckon my package should be here by Friday or Saturday since its coming from Cali (I chose the usps option).  I need it to "harry" up and get here!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Well.....I guess I'm done haulin' for May.  (At least until Memorial Day) 

Somebody might have a little Memorial Day Sale.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My Scarf has the Nicest Berries & Cream Scent On it.

It smells wonderful.

_*glad i got another jar*_


----------



## Brownie518

Brahmi oil smells like a pamper...according to SO


----------



## Shay72

Brownie518 said:


> Brahmi oil smells like a pamper...according to SO


----------



## Ltown

Charz said:


> Ltown how are you wearing ur hair for the hair show?



Charz,  i will be wearing bun ith a locsoc covering my balding edges.


----------



## Ltown

Good morning ladies!  I see we are back to the normal PJ hauling so nice

IDareT'sHair, i haven't receive my Claudie order either what is her turn around?maybe the sale put her behind, but i'm email.  Jasmine shipping is faster since she change, my last order got here quick, and i will probably get my last order soon too!   

Those body products smell good, wish i can use them


----------



## natura87

Brownie518 said:


> Brahmi oil smells like a pamper...according to SO



That is not a good smell.


----------



## Eisani

mkd said:


> I need some more reviews on this enso.   Its sounding really nice.



Mine was delivered today so I plan on using it this evening! You know I'll post my results.


----------



## Eisani

IDareT'sHair dd killt my hair hauling plans  The man unit has challenged me to a serious budget overhaul and part of it includes setting aside a certain amount per month for what we call my ****s and giggles fund  The money in that account is a set amount and is for anything deemed a non-neccesity. Once I'm out of money, that's it until the following month. I burned through that in one week  but he said my hair, nail and body products have to come out of that money because I don't NEED any of those things. I know I'll thank him later but got dayum...guess I'll see what's poppin in June lol!


----------



## Ltown

Eisani said:


> IDareT'sHair dd killt my hair hauling plans  The man unit has challenged me to a serious budget overhaul and part of it includes setting aside a certain amount per month for what we call my ****s and giggles fund  The money in that account is a set amount and is for anything deemed a non-neccesity. Once I'm out of money, that's it until the following month. I burned through that in one week  but he said my hair, nail and body products have to come out of that money because I don't NEED any of those things. I know I'll thank him later but got dayum...guess I'll see what's poppin in June lol!




Eisani, saving money is always good, and being challenge will also help dd learn to save $$.  I try to keep my spending on the down low from dd so she will learn to spend less especially since i have to buy her a car, save for college, etc.   I'm always screaming about her  getting nails done while i'm spending on hair product, double standard at least the nails last longer than the products.  How old is dd?  mine is 16 1/2 according to her


----------



## natura87

mkd said:


> I need some more reviews on this enso.   Its sounding really nice.





I just looked at the site. I know I shouldnt have but i have been hearing nice things about this company so I decided  to take a gander. The products look nice and I like that there is free shipping over 50 dollars. If I werent still in this NoBuy I would go bananas. 

I predict many YT reviews in the near future.


----------



## Eisani

Ltown said:


> Eisani, saving money is always good, and being challenge will also help dd learn to save $$.  I try to keep my spending on the down low from dd so she will learn to spend less especially since i have to buy her a car, save for college, etc.   I'm always screaming about her  getting nails done while i'm spending on hair product, double standard at least the nails last longer than the products.  How old is dd?  mine is 16 1/2 according to her



Mine is only 13. She gets her nails done every two weeks but lucky for her it's my bff and she does them for free otherwise she would be fresh out of luck. I'm also trhing to teach her the value of a dollar and the fact that MY money aint HER money. She will be getting a job this summer. She can babysit, work at my friend's nail salon or as a shampoo girl at the hair salon. She needs to make some money of her own. Girl gets extra tight when it's her money  "That belt is HOW much? Oh, unh unh. I don't need it."


----------



## Eisani

Im gonna use the hello sugar fragrance in my butter and body wash and call it HEYYY BOO!


----------



## chebaby

my hair looks amazing if i do say so myself. cant lie, it do, yep it do lmao. i co washed last night with shea rinse and used the rest of that bottle. the bottle makes it seem like you have a lot left when you really dont. that bottle is GONE lmao. anyway i left some in and then braided with my butter mix. my hair today has hold from the conditioner but it so soft i thought it was still damp.

but im pissed my pineapple mango scent smells like perfume. it is not sweet like i thought. i made another butter today strictly for the body with cocoa butter, avocado butter, shea butter, rosehip oil and glycerin and the pineapple scent. that smell is giving me a head ache. i washed it off my arms and put on my butter with hello sugar and i STILL smell the pineapple


----------



## chebaby

Eisani said:


> Im gonna use the hello sugar fragrance in my butter and body wash and call it *HEYYY BOO! *


cute.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Eisani said:


> Im gonna use the hello sugar fragrance in my butter and body wash and call it HEYYY BOO!


 

 That's a cute name.



chebaby said:


> my hair looks amazing if i do say so myself. cant lie, it do, yep it do lmao. i co washed last night with shea rinse and used the rest of that bottle. the bottle makes it seem like you have a lot left when you really dont. that bottle is GONE lmao. anyway i left some in and then braided with my butter mix. my hair today has hold from the conditioner but it so soft i thought it was still damp.
> 
> but im pissed my pineapple mango scent smells like perfume. it is not sweet like i thought. i made another butter today strictly for the body with cocoa butter, avocado butter, shea butter, rosehip oil and glycerin and the pineapple scent. that smell is giving me a head ache. i washed it off my arms and put on my butter with hello sugar and i STILL smell the pineapple


 

chebaby that butter sounds . I'm ready to place my order


----------



## chebaby

curlyhersheygirl said:


> That's a cute name.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @chebaby that butter sounds . I'm ready to place my order


lol thanx girl. the butter is nice but that pineapple scent is a mess somebody might like it though. ill ask my mom what she thinks of it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Evening Divas Of Hurr Errrwhere!

Just rolled in.  Doused my Hair with some HTN Protein L-I will seal with HTN Oil in a bit. 

Nothing much else going on.

I got my SSI Shipping Notice today.  Not overly excited because it's just a Fortifying Conditioner and an _Okra Winfrey_. 

Nothing really "fun".


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ltown said:


> Good morning ladies! I see we are back to the normal PJ hauling so nice
> 
> @IDareT'sHair, *i haven't receive my Claudie order either what is her turn around?maybe the sale put her behind, but i'm email.*


 
Ltown 

Her turn around time normally isn't too bad.  She usually gets things out pretty quickly.

I bet we get them next week.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> Evening Divas Of Hurr Errrwhere!
> 
> Just rolled in. Doused my Hair with some HTN Protein L-I will seal with HTN Oil in a bit.
> 
> Nothing much else going on.
> 
> *I got my SSI Shipping Notice today*. *Not overly excited* because it's just a Fortifying Conditioner and an _Okra Winfrey_.
> 
> Nothing really "fun".


 
Same here. I've been stalking the site to see when the new stuff can be ordered.


----------



## chebaby

since im finished with this bottle of shea rinse, on sunday i will use the rest of my jasmines nourishing conditioner as a leave in. its only about an ounce left and it went on my dry has so silky so i can imagine how itll smooth on wet hair as a leave in.
then next week ill star on my shea rinse in brown sugar spice


----------



## chebaby

does ups deliver on saturday? i thought they stopped making deliveries on weekend? i just got my shipping notice from hsn for my cd black vanilla set and it says i should get it on saturday.


----------



## Eisani

I'm so anxious to get home to my package. I'm going to chelate and use the cacao dc for about two hours while I run and rehearse with a band for this wedding Saturday then I'll rinse. Not sure which products I'll try first, it may depend on their consistency.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

Lawd...is we back on Jasmine today?

I caught a whiff of my freshly Steamed Berries & Cream Hair this morning.  Just Wonderful.

I shoulda' got that Summ'A Peach, but I thought it would be too close to the Mango Peach (which by the way smells fabulous).  

So....I've smelled errthang.  Waiting on the new stuff.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Eisani said:


> *I'm so anxious to get home to my package. I'm going to chelate and use the cacao dc for about two hours while I run and rehearse with a band for this wedding Saturday then I'll rinse. Not sure which products I'll try first, it may depend on their consistency.*


 
@Eisani

I can't wait until You try & smell them. 

That's Cute about Your "Man Unit" wanting to establish a Budget & All. 

He is really 'serious' about moving this relationship further. So, you hafta' be good.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> does ups deliver on saturday? i thought they stopped making deliveries on weekend? *i just got my shipping notice from hsn for my cd black vanilla set and it says i should get it on saturday.*


 
chebaby

I don't think so?  I bet it comes later on today or tomorrow (Monday). 

Okay...what was in that set again?


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Lawd...is we back on Jasmine today?
> 
> I caught a whiff of my freshly Steamed Berries & Cream Hair this morning.  Just Wonderful.
> 
> I shoulda' got that Summ'A Peach, but I thought it would be too close to the Mango Peach (which by the way smells fabulous).
> 
> So....I've smelled errthang.  Waiting on the new stuff.


jasmines is 10x better than i thought it would be so its my new "thang" for a while.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> I don't think so?  I bet it comes later on today or tomorrow (Monday).
> 
> Okay...what was in that set again?


ill probably get it monday.

the black vanilla shampoo, which is moisturizing and the smoothie which is great at detangling. but i only purchased the set because it comes with a new black vanilla conditioner have you ever smelled the black vanill? im going to use that conditioner as a leave in. hsn is the only place that has it. not even the cd store or online store has it. and its the only cd line(tui, khoret amen ect...) besides the hair milk line that has a regular conditioner. so i was ON it


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

chebaby said:


> *does ups deliver on saturday*? i thought they stopped making deliveries on weekend? i just got my shipping notice from hsn for my cd black vanilla set and it says i should get it on saturday.


 
They sure do; at least where I'm at.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl

Curly, I smelled the QB Moringa. It reminds me of something???? Like AO Island Naturals maybe. Kinda Herbally/Medicinal (but not as bad as I 'feared')

I was gone ask you how do you use it?erplexed

@chebaby

No. I haven't smelled CD Black Vanilla. 

Before I started my HHJ (when I was just playing around with becoming a DIY) I picked up: The Tui, The Khoret Amen, Hair Butter and Marquerites Magic.

After I found LHCF, I ended up giving them to a coworker (guy) that was starting to Loc.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

I just placed my order with jasmine .

I got 
1 diva set in vanilla.
2 oils in so sexy and tahitian petals
and shea rinses in the following scents
oh so sexy 
lemon sugar
caribbean coconut
tahitian petals
pink sugar kisses


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *They sure do; at least where I'm at.*


 
curlyhersheygirl

Good to Know.  Thanks Curly!

Hmp.  I didn't know that.


----------



## La Colocha

Hey ladies, having a bad day today but i know it gets better. When something goes wrong it always goes wrong. Gotta kick a ninja while they down, lmao. Anyway my jasmines list is still not finalized yet, still can't make up my mind. I may do my hair on saturday because i might have to work tomorrow night.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> I just placed my order with jasmine .
> 
> I got
> 1 diva set in vanilla.
> 2 oils in so sexy and tahitian petals
> and shea rinses in the following scents
> oh so sexy
> lemon sugar
> caribbean coconut
> tahitian petals
> pink sugar kisses


 
curlyhersheygirl

Have you tried any of these before?


----------



## Eisani

IDareT'sHair 10 mo' minutes and I'm blowin this joint! 

He aight. He says my spending is on the ridiculous side which is very ironic considering my profession, but I can see his point. He has certainly changed his ways, so I guess I can modify mine.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> *Hey ladies, having a bad day today but i know it gets better. When something goes wrong it always goes wrong. Gotta kick a ninja while they down, lmao. Anyway my jasmines list is still not finalized yet, still can't make up my mind. *I may do my hair on saturday because i might have to work tomorrow night.


 
La Colocha

Awww Cheer Up La!:blowkiss:  

I hope things get better.  

Yeah....work on that list. (You don't want me to work on it for you do you?)  I could......


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> 
> Curly, I smelled the QB Moringa. *It reminds me of something*???? Like AO Island Naturals maybe. Kinda Herbally/Medicinal (but not as bad as I 'feared')
> 
> I was gone ask you how do you use it?erplexed
> 
> @chebaby
> 
> No. I haven't smelled CD Black Vanilla.
> 
> Before I started my HHJ (when I was just playing around with becoming a DIY) I picked up: The Tui, The Khoret Amen, Hair Butter and Marquerites Magic.
> 
> After I found LHCF, I ended up giving them to a coworker (guy) that was starting to Loc.


 
It reminds me of kiwi shoe whitening but at least it doesn't linger.
I mostly use it as a DC but I've used it as a leave in and a refresher and it worked well like that too.
I know you like to use oils when you DC so if you choose to use it for that purpose use less oil than you're accustomed to.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Eisani said:


> @IDareT'sHair *10 mo' minutes and I'm blowin this joint! *
> 
> *He aight. He says my spending is on the ridiculous side* which is very ironic considering my profession, but I can see his point. *He has certainly changed his ways, so I guess I can modify mine.*


 

Eisani

Is We Gone Hafta' wait until You get home from rehersal to hear about Enso??..... 

Yeah....You can 'modify' your spending habits a little


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> @La Colocha
> 
> Awww Cheer Up La!:blowkiss:
> 
> I hope things get better.
> 
> Yeah....work on that list. (You don't want me to work on it for you do you?)  I could......



Thanks t, they will get better, they always do. Oh the joys of being grown  just the normal bumps and detours we go through in life, i will be ok and roll with the punches, thank god i have more good days than bad.

I will work on the list, its just so many scents to choose from, i had a list and then it changed like 5x lmao.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> 
> Have you tried any of these before?


 
No I haven't. This is my first time ordering from Jasmine's.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> 
> Good to Know.  Thanks Curly!
> 
> Hmp.  I didn't know that.


yea its good to know. i know they used to deliver on saturdays but i could have sworn they stopped. maybe in certain areas. or maybe the stopped and then started again? i dont know.


La Colocha said:


> Hey ladies, having a bad day today but i know it gets better. When something goes wrong it always goes wrong. Gotta kick a ninja while they down, lmao. Anyway my jasmines list is still not finalized yet, still can't make up my mind. I may do my hair on saturday because i might have to work tomorrow night.


i hope you feel better La


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> It reminds me of kiwi shoe whitening but at least it doesn't linger.
> I mostly use it as a DC but I've used it as a leave in and a refresher and it worked well like that too.
> *I know you like to use oils when you DC so if you choose to use it for that purpose use less oil than you're accustomed to.*


 
@curlyhersheygirl

Actually, not really. I've just been using them when I DC to use them up.


I'll either do a HOT or a Warm Water Oil Rinse afterwards. 

And when I use Oil w/the DC'er, it's because I forgot 

I'll try The QB as a DC'er. Is it too runny to Steam with? 

Should I just use it with a Plastic Cap? How are you DC'ing with it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> *Thanks t, they will get better, they always do. Oh the joys of being grown * just the normal bumps and detours we go through in life, i will be ok and roll with the punches, thank god i have more good days than bad.
> 
> I will work on the list, *its just so many scents to choose from*, i had a list and then it changed like 5x lmao.


 
La Colocha

Yeah...It's hard being Grown.........

What's some of the Fragrances You Thinkin' 'bout?????  Please Share.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> 
> Actually, not really. I've just been using them when I DC to use them up.
> 
> 
> I'll either do a HOT or a Warm Water Oil Rinse afterwards.
> 
> And when I use Oil w/the DC'er, it's because I forgot
> 
> I'll try The QB as a DC'er. *Is it too runny to Steam with*?
> 
> Should I just use it with a Plastic Cap? How are you DC'ing with it.


 
I've gotten the best results from steaming with it; my hair drank it up.
My only beef with it was finding out the right amount to use on my hair.It was difficult in the begining because it's runny but I've found I don't need to use alot. I treat it as if I'm DC'ing with oil only.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

La Colocha :blowkiss:


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> I've gotten the best results from steaming with it; my hair drank it up.
> My only beef with it was finding out the right amount to use on my hair.It was difficult in the begining because it's runny but I've found I don't need to use alot. I treat it as if I'm DC'ing with oil only.


 
curlyhersheygirl

Thanks for the suggestion.  When I try it, I'll do it that way.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My Curlmart Order Came In. I had ordered some ASIAN Elation Hydration and the Coco Shea Spray/Spritz. 

It sounds like it's a Oil Spritz. 

Hmp. I'm tryna' use up Oils. ..... 

It's only 4 ounces tho'.


----------



## La Colocha

chebaby said:


> yea its good to know. i know they used to deliver on saturdays but i could have sworn they stopped. maybe in certain areas. or maybe the stopped and then started again? i dont know.
> 
> i hope you feel better La





IDareT'sHair said:


> @La Colocha
> 
> Yeah...It's hard being Grown.........
> 
> What's some of the Fragrances You Thinkin' 'bout?????  Please Share.





curlyhersheygirl said:


> @La Colocha :blowkiss:



Thank you ladies.

T, honestly i want all of them but i have to narrow it down, well all except the jasmine one, i have until sunday so i will probably order tomorrow.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> My Curlmart Order Came In. I had ordered some ASIAN Elation Hydration and the Coco Shea Spray/Spritz.
> 
> It sounds like it's a Oil Spritz.
> 
> Hmp. I'm tryna' use up Oils. .....
> 
> It's only 4 ounces tho'.


 
 I didn't know curlmart carries the ASIAN stuff; they're really expanding .


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> Thank you ladies.
> 
> T, honestly i want all of them but i have to narrow it down,* well all except the jasmine one,* i have until sunday so i will probably order tomorrow.


 
@La Colocha

See.

That Right There STANK! 

And I didn't care for the Ginger Essence either.


----------



## Brownie518

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *It reminds me of kiwi shoe whitening* but at least it doesn't linger.
> I mostly use it as a DC but I've used it as a leave in and a refresher and it worked well like that too.
> I know you like to use oils when you DC so if you choose to use it for that purpose use less oil than you're accustomed to.



...kiwi shoe whitening?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *I didn't know curlmart carries the ASIAN stuff; they're really expanding* .


 
curlyhersheygirl

Yeah...

chebaby Made that Grand Announcement a while back. .............


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @La Colocha
> 
> See.
> 
> That Right There STANK!
> 
> *And I didn't care for the Ginger Essence either.*


me either. it doesnt stink, but its a smell you have to get used to.


----------



## Brownie518

La Colocha 




I keep switching up my list of scents, too. My Jasmine box came today, too!! The Summer Peach is .


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @La Colocha
> 
> See.
> 
> That Right There STANK!
> 
> And I didn't care for the Ginger Essence either.





chebaby said:


> me either. it doesnt stink, but its a smell you have to get used to.




 My mother loves the Ginger Essence!! erplexed I just got her body wash and lotion today. Ick!


----------



## La Colocha

Brownie518 said:


> @La Colocha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I keep switching up my list of scents, too. My Jasmine box came today, too!! The Summer Peach is .



Thanks ms.b, is that your first order? How long did it take?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *My mother loves the Ginger Essence!! erplexed I just got her body wash and lotion today. Ick!*


 
Brownie518

Don't forget I'm sending you some Ginger Essence. 

You said you may 'mix' it with something.


----------



## Brownie518

La Colocha said:


> Thanks ms.b, is that your first order? How long did it take?



This order took extra time because I added a few things to it . The small one I did after that took a week. 



IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> Don't forget I'm sending you some Ginger Essence.
> 
> You said you may 'mix' it with something.



Are you? I did forget that. D (Thanks!! ) Depending on what it is, maybe I can add some other fragrance to it, make a nice blend. 

I'm going to try her new Hibiscus Conditioner on Sunday.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

Actually, I think the Ginger Essence coulda' kinda' "Grew On Me"  It was Warm & Sultry.

But I thought something in it was kinda' irritating me.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> This order took extra time because I added a few things to it . The small one I did after that took a week.
> 
> 
> 
> Are you? I did forget that. D (Thanks!! ) Depending on what it is, maybe I can add some other fragrance to it, make a nice blend.
> 
> *I'm going to try her new Hibiscus Conditioner on Sunday*.


 
Brownie518

Did you get the Hibiscus in 'scented' or 'unscented' (or a Fragrance)?  I asked for that one in Hello Sugar.


----------



## Brownie518

I really feel like taking a nap. I only got about 2 hours sleep and SO dragged me all over all day. And its crazy hot out, too! I'm sitting here sippin on some Dr. Pepper (not Pepsi!) trying to stay awake.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Actually, I think the Ginger Essence coulda' kinda' "Grew On Me"  It was Warm & Sultry.
> 
> But I thought something in it was kinda' irritating me.


its the kind of smell that stings on the first sniff then settles lmao. kinda like at first sniff kbb egyptian musk smells like soap and then it settles intop a nice soft vanilla-y smell.


----------



## chebaby

Brownie518 said:


> I really feel like taking a nap. I only got about 2 hours sleep and SO dragged me all over all day. And its crazy hot out, too! I'm sitting here sippin on some Dr. Pepper (*not Pepsi*!) trying to stay awake.


your day must suck at the bolded


----------



## chebaby

i just got two compliments on my hair today.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> Did you get the Hibiscus in 'scented' or 'unscented' (or a Fragrance)?  I asked for that one in Hello Sugar.



I got Scented...



chebaby said:


> your day must suck at the bolded



...Doc P for life!!!!! 



chebaby said:


> i just got two compliments on my hair today.



Your hair stays fly, don't it???  Uh huh, I see you!


----------



## chebaby

Brownie518 said:


> I got Scented...
> 
> 
> 
> ...*Doc P for life!!!!! *
> 
> 
> 
> *Your hair stays fly, don't it*???  Uh huh, I see you!


me and T, gonna have to bring you over to the pepsi side

at second bolded, girl its the jasmines shea rinse. i should be a spokes model for her shea butter rinse lmao.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *me and T, gonna have to bring you over to the pepsi side*
> 
> at second bolded, girl its the jasmines shea rinse. *i should be a spokes model for her shea butter rinse lmao.*


 
chebaby Brownie518

Shole Is....We Gone hafta' to get her together with her choice of Libations.

Yep...You should be one.


----------



## Brownie518

@IDareT'sHair - did you get your Hibiscus condish yet? Let me look at it, see how thick it is. I hope I like this one, too!

ETA: yeah, its thick. I like the looks of it. We'll see on sunday.


----------



## La Colocha

Brownie518 said:


> @IDareT'sHair - did you get your Hibiscus condish yet? Let me look at it, see how thick it is. I hope I like this one, too!
> 
> ETA: yeah, its thick. I like the looks of it. We'll see on sunday.



I wonder if its more moisturizing than the a&s, can't wait to use that stuff again. For those who placed more than one order for the sale. Did you ask her to combine them? I should try to place mine before she sends out my first order.


----------



## Brownie518

La Colocha said:


> I wonder if its more moisturizing than the a&s, can't wait to use that stuff again. For those who placed more than one order for the sale. Did you ask her to combine them? I should try to place mine before she sends out my first order.



I was wondering the same. I can't wait to try it. 
I didn't combine mine. Send her a quick note . I'm gonna have to email her my order. I can't be bothered sometimes with the drop downs and all that.  Its easier to say Hey, I want 5 body washes in these scents, 4 butters in these, etc...


----------



## chebaby

theres a 10% coupon code for enso. its BGLH.
10% seems like nothing compared to jasmine.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

What Ya'll Doin'??????


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> What Ya'll Doin'??????



I tried to lay down for a bit but i'm not tired. Going to get ready for work soon.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> @IDareT'sHair - *did you get your Hibiscus condish yet? Let me look at it, see how thick it is. I hope I like this one, too!*
> 
> *ETA: yeah, its thick. I like the looks of it. We'll see on sunday.*


 
Brownie518

No, I haven't gotten that box yet.  I was waiting on the Hello Sugar to come in which caused the delay.


----------



## Shay72

The box I picked up today was Eddie Bauer.They know they wrong for putting a watch in that big a$$ box. I did get another package notice today. I'm thinking that is the Jasmine's since my mom called to tell me she got hers today. Now she is going back to order some body washes since I told her about the 25% off. 

I finished a jar of SSI Marshmallow Hair Cream. I have two backups on the way.


----------



## Eisani

*LAWD JESUS SOMEBODY GET THE SHEET AND MARTIN LUTHA THE KANG FAN CUZ I'M BOUT TO FALL OUT*   

The cacao dc wasn't in my box so I looked at my shipping receipt AND my account. It wasn't one there. It apparently never showed up in my cart . I ended up chelating anyway and dc'd w/my CJ Curl Fix. I think I'm going to do a twist out. On one side, I'll use the Aloe & Marshmallow hair milk and seal with the olive & honey butter, and the honey hibiscus leave in and milk & honey buttercream to seal. I'll use the marshmallow root twist pudding on both sides. 

I'll start a thread with my review on the scents and all. Lemme go rinse this CJ out.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> I wonder if its more moisturizing than the a&s, can't wait to use that stuff again.* For those who placed more than one order for the sale. Did you ask her to combine them? I should try to place mine before she sends out my first order.*


 
@La Colocha

I did. I kept adding stuff like _onsey's twosey's _(so I guess it was like combining them) 

Basically because I was waiting on the Hello Sugar Fragrance to arrive.erplexed 

I had 2 Jars coming in Hello Sugar (now 3) - and I had already paid for shipping once so I kept adding to that same order. 

But the one I just placed yesterday, was a regular order.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Eisani said:


> *LAWD JESUS SOMEBODY GET THE SHEET AND MARTIN LUTHA THE KANG FAN CUZ I'M BOUT TO FALL OUT*
> 
> *The cacao dc wasn't in my box so I looked at my shipping receipt AND my account. It wasn't one there. It apparently never showed up in my cart *. I ended up chelating anyway and dc'd w/my CJ Curl Fix. I think I'm going to do a twist out. On one side, I'll use the Aloe & Marshmallow hair milk and seal with the olive & honey butter, and the honey hibiscus leave in and milk & honey buttercream to seal. I'll use the marshmallow root twist pudding on both sides.
> 
> I'll start a thread with my review on the scents and all. Lemme go rinse this CJ out.


 
@Eisani *Clutches Pearls* and then Runs to get Da' MLK, JFK and RFK Fan in the Supa' Size!

Get Out!  

What do you mean there was no Cacao DC'er in your box?? 

I was most curious about that one.

Wow! That's too bad. (good thing you didn't pay for it).


----------



## Eisani

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Eisani  *Clutches Pearls* and then Runs to get Da' MLK, JFK and RFK Fan in the Supa' Size!
> 
> Get Out!
> 
> What do you mean there was no Cacao DC'er in your box.  I was most curious about this one.
> 
> Wow!  That's too bad.  (good thing you didn't pay for it).


IDareT'sHair I was most looking forward to that one too, I lurves conditioner! I could have sworn I added it to my cart. Let me gon and get to rinsing my hair (for real this time) so I can sit under the dryer for about an hour before I go to sleep.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Eisani said:


> @IDareT'sHair I was most looking forward to that one too, I lurves conditioner! I could have sworn I added it to my cart. Let me gon and get to rinsing my hair (for real this time) so I can sit under the dryer for about an hour before I go to sleep.


 
Eisani

I can't wait for your review!  I hope I get mine soon.


----------



## mkd

Evening ladies. I hope you feel better La. 

chebaby, if you like Jasmine's nourishing, I have like 1/3 of a 30 oz jar of the base.  Its unscented but you can add fragrance to it if your interested.  If not, anyone else who likes it can have it.


----------



## Eisani

Finally under the dryer


----------



## La Colocha

Mornin ladies, going to wash my hair tomorrow. I have to work tonight, i have to get my jasmines order together.


----------



## Priss Pot

I just used up my 16oz jar of SSI Banana Brulee.


----------



## natura87

Last night I prepoo'd with Renpure "My hair is parched" moisturizing conditioner and EVOO. I shampoo's with Burts Bees Very Volumizing Soy and Pomegranate shampoo. I followed that up with a YTC mudmask.


I finished the YTC mudmask and the Renpure conditioner. The YTC is not a repurchase. It is too thin, it went on like a cowash and not a mask.


----------



## Ltown

Good Morning ladies! 

It's Friday!  

I used up kbb, won't repurchase. I have my Jasmine now. But I will be using hv sirn?? since I haven't used it yet.


----------



## Eisani

Hey yall. It may be a little too early to say, but I think Enso is a keeper. My hair is nice and moist without feeling greasy. I likey.


----------



## chebaby

mkd said:


> Evening ladies. I hope you feel better La.
> 
> @chebaby, if you like Jasmine's nourishing, I have like 1/3 of a 30 oz jar of the base.  Its unscented but you can add fragrance to it if your interested.  If not, anyone else who likes it can have it.


mkd, thax girl. id love to have it. i can add hello sugar to it
you didnt like it?


----------



## La Colocha

Priss Pot said:


> I just used up my 16oz jar of SSI Banana Brulee.



Priss Pot, you are such a doll, just gorgeous. Love the siggy pic.

Well still can't figure out what i want from jasmines, lmao. I will probably stick to the few scents i came up with before.


----------



## mkd

chebaby said:


> @mkd, thax girl. id love to have it. i can add hello sugar to it
> you didnt like it?


 I am going to look for a container to transfer it to so that it will be cheaper to ship.  I am going to try to send it to you early next week.  I like it ok chebaby, its just that I had a 30 oz of it and got bored with it.  I know I won't use it anymore.


----------



## Ltown

Hey ladies, i got my Claudie today.


----------



## chebaby

mkd said:


> I am going to look for a container to transfer it to so that it will be cheaper to ship.  I am going to try to send it to you early next week.  I like it ok @chebaby, its just that I had a 30 oz of it and got bored with it.  I know I won't use it anymore.


ok cool, no rush.
i actually have an 8oz or 16oz cant remember, of it that T sent me. its really good. when i used it it was on dry hair but this time ill use it on wet hair as a leave in.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Evening Lady Bugs!

What's New?  I just spritzed my Little Hair with some Hydratherma Follicle Booster.  Will either apply Lotion or Protein L-I and then seal.

Hmp.  I didn't get any mail today (so far)?

Other than that, not much else going on.  Oh Yeah, I mixed up my Henna and it's sitting.  Will Cowash and start on that 1st thing tomorrow morning.  

I'll add a splash of Burdock Root Oil w/Ceramides to the Mix.  Gone be all day.  At least 8 hours.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> Evening Lady Bugs!
> 
> What's New?  I just spritzed my Little Hair with some Hydratherma Follicle Booster.  Will either apply Lotion or Protein L-I and then seal.
> 
> Hmp.  I didn't get any mail today (so far)?
> 
> Other than that, not much else going on.  Oh Yeah, I mixed up my Henna and it's sitting.  Will Cowash and start on that 1st thing tomorrow morning.
> 
> I'll add a splash of Burdock Root Oil w/Ceramides to the Mix.  Gone be all day.  At least 8 hours.


hey T
im here bored. loving the way my hair turned out today. tomorrow i guess ill wear it the same way and then do it over on sunday.

my mom loves the butter i made and gave her some. she only uses it on her body though.
the one i made with pineapple actually smells good today. i guess the smell had to settle.


----------



## La Colocha

Hey yall, got my jasmines order in, i ended up getting 2 shea butter rinses and 2 a&s in summer peach and berries and cream. I can try some different scents later on, so all together i have 7 shea butter rinses and 6 a&s. Plenty for now.


----------



## Zaz

I got my Oyin order today, I did a wash n go and tried them all together to see how they fared. I used the dew (smells much nuttier than I thought, because of the name I was expecting a more fruity smell), the shine n define and the pomade. I normally only use 2 products for my wng and the pomade gave my hair a dull finish but it went away as it dried, I've never used any type of pomade so not sure if I'm using it right. 

The jury's still out, but so far I'd say the dew is not as good as my knot today as I read on here


----------



## Charz

my hair is in 4 big twists for a twistout tonight. i have a date with my bff's bf's bff. lol


----------



## Charz

Oh and I haven't washed my hair in like 12 days. I've gotten hair lazy :/

I'm going to FL and then to the UK in June so I'll wear my hair in twists so the weather/moshing doesn't get to it lol. My grandmother is letting me use her timeshare this year, it's right on the water. and then i'm flying back to dulles and flying directly to Europe.


----------



## Ltown

IDareT'sHair, how did you like the Cathy Howse I don't remember your review?


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Charz said:


> my hair is in 4 big twists for a twistout tonight. i have a date with *my bff's bf's bff.* lol


 
 That's a mouthfull


----------



## chebaby

Charz said:


> my hair is in 4 big twists for a twistout tonight. *i have a date with my bff's bf's bff. *lol


lmao thats a mouthful.


----------



## chebaby

curlyhersheygirl said:


> That's a mouthfull


ok get out my head


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

chebaby said:


> ok get out my head


 
Great minds


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ltown said:


> @IDareT'sHair, *how did you like the Cathy Howse I don't remember your review?*


 
@Ltown

I actually like it L! It's extremely "tingley" and it works well. I use it with heat. You have to moisturize really well afterwards. 

I give it a Thumbs Up!



La Colocha said:


> Hey yall, got my jasmines order in, i ended up getting *2 shea butter rinses and 2 a&s in summer peach and berries and cream.* I can try some different scents later on, so all together i have 7 shea butter rinses and 6 a&s. Plenty for now.


 
@La Colocha

Glad You Got Your Order in before Sunday. Great Choices. You'll absolutely love the Berries & Cream. 

The Mango Peach is wonderful, so I can only imagine the SummA' Peach


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> @La Colocha
> 
> Glad You Got Your Order in before Sunday. Great Choices. You'll absolutely love the Berries & Cream.
> 
> The Mango Peach is wonderful, so I can only imagine the SummA' Peach



Yeah i said let me hurry up and get something before i mess around and the sale is over.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> Yeah i said let me hurry up and get something before i mess around and the sale is over.


 
La Colocha

Yeah...This was a Fun Sale.  It lasted a long time too.  Not like those 12-24 hour deals.

This Sale gave you a chance to really plan some thangs out and not just Rush through ordering.

I'm glad I got what I got.  No regrets.  

Hmp $7.50 are you kidding me????

It's gone be a Fruity, Tropically Delightfully Delicious SummA


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ltown

Imma look for a Bottle or Jar and Send you some Cathy Howse so you can try it.


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> @La Colocha
> 
> Yeah...This was a Fun Sale.  It lasted a long time too.  Not like those 12-24 hour deals.
> 
> This Sale gave you a chance to really plan some thangs out and not just Rush through ordering.
> 
> I'm glad I got what I got.  No regrets.
> 
> Hmp $7.50 are you kidding me????
> 
> It's gone be a Fruity, Tropically Delightfully Delicious SummA



Yes it is, i don't even want to use the kbb mask anymore. I will start my hair when i get off work in the morning.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Ltown
> 
> Imma look for a Bottle or Jar and Send you some Cathy Howse so you can try it.


 
Ltown

I found a Bottle.  I'll pop you a sample in the mail one day next week.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> *Yes it is, i don't even want to use the kbb mask anymore. I will start my hair when i get off work in the morning.*


 
La Colocha

Good.  We can do our Hair together.  I'll start 1st thing in the a.m. on my Henna/Indigo.


----------



## Eisani

Charz behave yourself tonight, Ratcheteer.


----------



## Ltown

IDareT'sHair,  i appreciate the thought but i don't need anything else but some hair color that i can use that is safe.   Thanks!

La Colocha,  Jasmine is cheaper and thicker than kbb and you won't need alot.


----------



## chebaby

La Colocha said:


> Yes it is, i don't even want to use the kbb mask anymore. I will start my hair when i get off work in the morning.


girl who you tellin. im so stuck on jasmines now. i dont want to use any leave in or co wash except the shea rinse.


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> @La Colocha
> 
> Good.  We can do our Hair together.  I'll start 1st thing in the a.m. on my Henna/Indigo.



Sure thing, i would have done it at work since i will be alone but how could i explain that if i got caught.



Ltown said:


> @IDareT'sHair,  i appreciate the thought but i don't need anything else but some hair color that i can use that is safe.   Thanks!
> 
> @La Colocha,  Jasmine is cheaper and thicker than kbb and you won't need alot.



I know i used the a&s and fell in love, its perfect.


----------



## La Colocha

chebaby said:


> girl who you tellin. im so stuck on jasmines now. i dont want to use any leave in or co wash except the shea rinse.



I still have to try it as a cowash, maybe next week.


----------



## chebaby

La Colocha said:


> I still have to try it as a cowash, maybe next week.


i really really like it as a co wash. it is super moisturizing. and great at detaingling. im telling you, besides the fact that i can get oyin on the groung of it wasnt for that i would never use honey hemp again because shea rinse is comparable but cheaper. with different scents.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ltown said:


> @IDareT'sHair, *i appreciate the thought but i don't need anything else *but some hair color that i can use that is safe. Thanks!
> 
> @La Colocha, Jasmine is cheaper and thicker than kbb and you won't need alot.


 
Ltown

Imma send it anyway so Hush.  You like Protein.  And You Like "Tingle" 

Can't help with the Color


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Ltown
> 
> *Imma send it anyway so Hush*.  You like Protein.  And You Like "Tingle"
> 
> Can't help with the Color



...............


----------



## Ltown

IDareT'sHair said:


> Ltown
> 
> Imma send it anyway so Hush.  You like Protein.  And You Like "Tingle"
> 
> Can't help with the Color


 
IDareT'sHair,  i will hush, my hair needs the love,


----------



## Shay72

Picked up my Jasmine's today . Will order more before the weekend is up. It was mentioned again when I picked up my package today "You sure do get a lot of packages" .


----------



## La Colocha

I want to do my hair now, jasmines got me back on track because i wasn't feeling it for a while. So mad i didn't try her stuff before.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I haven't checked my Mail yet.erplexed  

I wonder if I got any packages???  I should go look!


----------



## Brownie518

mkd - :blowkiss:

That Coconut & Fig smells really good!!!


----------



## Brownie518

I feel like doing my hair tonight. I don't need to, just feel like it. I'll hold off though. I plan to do it on Sunday this week, since I'm off.


----------



## fattyfatfat

I received my Jasmine's package today. I ordered the shea butter rinse in black currant vanilla. I LOVE that scent.

I used another SBR today as co-wash. my hair doesnt get tangled at all when I use it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I'm happy You Naturals love & can really use the Shea Butter Rinse.  

That's Great News.  And.....that you all can use it as a L-I.


----------



## chebaby

im here so bored. i need to buy something lmao.
i still never placed my follow up jasmines. but actually i keep going back and forth between that or enso. i get a feeling it wont be enso though.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

IDareT'sHair said:


> I haven't checked my Mail yet.erplexed
> 
> I wonder if I got any packages??? I should go look!


 
   Hmp. Well I checked. No Packages



chebaby said:


> im here so bored. i need to buy something lmao.
> *i still never placed my follow up jasmines. but actually i keep going back and forth between that or enso. i get a feeling it wont be enso though.*


 
@chebaby

oke:Gone & Get Jasmine while the Sale is on. Enso ain't havin' no Sale 

What were you getting/trying from Enso? 

_*i can't wait to get mine*_


----------



## Brownie518

chebaby said:


> im here so bored. i need to buy something lmao.
> i still never placed my follow up jasmines. but actually i keep going back and forth between that or enso. i get a feeling it wont be enso though.



I'm bored, too.  I'm 'browsing' all kinds of sites right now. I need to go sit down somewhere.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> I'm bored, too.  I'm 'browsing' all kinds of sites right now. I need to go sit down somewhere.


 
Brownie518

Friday Night & You Off too!!!

Hmp.

I'm surprised you ain't tipsy & gettin' all massaged up......


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> Hmp. Well I checked. No Packages
> 
> 
> 
> @chebaby
> 
> oke:Gone & Get Jasmine while the Sale is on. Enso ain't havin' no Sale
> 
> What were you getting/trying from Enso?
> 
> _*i can't wait to get mine*_


yea imma order jasmines. i was going to get the 2 butters from enso(minus the twist pudding because the pic looks like a gel) and the hibiscus milk and marshmallow leave in. not that i need anymore leave ins or milks lmao.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> yea imma order jasmines. i was going to get the 2 butters from enso(minus the twist pudding because the pic looks like a gel) and the hibiscus milk and marshmallow leave in. *not that i need anymore leave ins or milks lmao.*


 
chebaby

That's Right    YOU SAID NO MORE LEAVE-INS!

I was kinda sad I didn't get a package today.  Maybe tomorrow I'll hit the Jackpot!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I'll be up 1st thing in the morning like a regular ol' work day starting on this Henna. 

I'll Co-Cleanse with ASIAN Coconut Cowash first.

After the process, I plan to Steam with KBB Lucsious Locs.

Hey chebaby did your CD come?


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> I'll be up 1st thing in the morning like a regular ol' work day starting on this Henna.
> 
> I'll Co-Cleanse with ASIAN Coconut Cowash first.
> 
> After the process, I plan to Steam with KBB Lucsious Locs.
> 
> Hey @chebaby did your CD come?


no, i figure if it doesnt come tomorrow then itll come monday. i just wanna smell that black vanilla


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> no, i figure if it doesnt come tomorrow then itll come monday. i just wanna smell that black vanilla


 
chebaby

So, if you place the other Jasmine Order what are you getting?

Did you get any of the Hibiscus?


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> So, if you place the other Jasmine Order what are you getting?
> 
> Did you get any of the Hibiscus?


nope, no hibiscus. if i get more im thinking 1 a&s and maybe 4 shea rinses. i know im going to get another berries and cream, a summer peach, a vanilla butter cream and i dont know what the other scent will be.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> nope, no hibiscus. if i get more im thinking 1 a&s and maybe 4 shea rinses. i know im going to get* another berries and cream,* a summer peach, a vanilla butter cream and i dont know what the other scent will be.


 
chebaby

Definitely worth it!  That Caribbean Coconut Smells good too.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Definitely worth it!  That Caribbean Coconut Smells good too.


im picky with coconut scents. some smell good, like real coconuts, or nice and sweet. and others smell like *** crack on a hot summer day where there is no breeze in the air at all


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> i*m picky with coconut scents. some smell good, like real coconuts, or nice and sweet. and others smell like *** crack on a hot summer day where there is no breeze in the air at all*


 
chebaby

   Nah...this one I think you'd like.  It's Fruity w/a Light Splash of Coconut (Like Pina Colada) 

I might have it in a SBR.  If I do I may send it to you when I mail Ltown's Cathy Howse.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> Brownie518
> 
> Friday Night & You Off too!!!
> 
> Hmp.
> 
> I'm surprised you ain't tipsy & gettin' all massaged up......



LOL! I know, right! Maybe later....


----------



## Brownie518

chebaby said:


> im picky with coconut scents. some smell good, like real coconuts, or nice and sweet. and others smell like *** crack on a hot summer day where there is no breeze in the air at all



I'm picky too. I hope I like this one. I finally placed my order.

So I have used over half the stuff on my use it up by June list.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518

So you gone wait until Sunday to do your Hair? 

I was just thinking out my Regi.

I'm excited about getting started. I will also use SSI Okra to reconstruct with.

I still have a 1/2 bottle and 1 on the way.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *I'm picky too. I hope I like this one. I finally placed my order.*
> 
> *So I have used over half the stuff on my use it up by June list.*


 
Brownie518

It's a nice scent.  It's Tropically Fruity Coconutty!  Like maybe a Coconut Papaya or something?  

There is definitely a fruit thrown up in the mix.  Great Job using Stuff up.

I'm glad I currently don't have alot of different things open.  I've gotten really good at this.  That's a Huge Accomplishment for Me.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> So you gone wait until Sunday to do your Hair?
> 
> I was just thinking out my Regi.
> 
> I'm excited about getting started. I will also use SSI Okra to reconstruct with.
> 
> I still have a 1/2 bottle and 1 on the way.



Yeah, I'll do it on Sunday, if I can hold out. I feel like doing it. 



IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> It's a nice scent.  It's Tropically Fruity Coconutty!  Like maybe a Coconut Papaya or something?
> 
> There is definitely a fruit thrown up in the mix.  Great Job using Stuff up.
> 
> I'm glad I currently don't have alot of different things open.  I've gotten really good at this.  That's a Huge Accomplishment for Me.




Girl, I'm really working on using stuff up. On my list, I put '6 BFH conditioner.' (not a word!!!) So far, I've used up at least 4, so thats good. I have a Deep Balance Cream condish and a Red Wine that are almost finished.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Yeah....I don't have much open right now.  I have that: teeny-tiny corner of A&S Hello Sugar.  I'll slap that on under KBB. 

KBB 2-3 more uses.  Okra 2-3 more uses. 2-3 more ASIAN Coconut Cowash.

And I may finish Roux PC tomorrow tho' & a Vial of Ceramides.


----------



## chebaby

i havent used up a lot lately but i sold a ton of stuff. i still have 4 things i need to ship out. i sold most of my stylers and half of my moisturizers. i still have a ton of leave ins and deep conditioners.


----------



## chebaby

this weekend im probably going to use up emergencee and jasmines nourishing conditioner. maybe the reconstructor. its a 4oz so i dont know how long thatll last me.


----------



## Brownie518

chebaby said:


> this weekend im probably going to use up emergencee and jasmines nourishing conditioner. maybe the reconstructor. its a 4oz so i dont know how long thatll last me.



Hmph, I have a 4oz...I think that will take one use. Heavy hands. 

I think I might finish a BFH leave in (Avocados & Olives ) and a Hydratherma oil this weekend. And maybe the BFH Red Wine shine rinse.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> i havent used up a lot lately but i sold a ton of stuff. i still have 4 things i need to ship out. i sold most of my stylers and half of my moisturizers.* i still have a ton of leave ins* and deep conditioners.


 
chebaby

You're Kidding.....I Can't Believe it?



chebaby said:


> this weekend im probably going to use up emergencee and jasmines nourishing conditioner. maybe the reconstructor. its a 4oz so i dont know how long thatll last me.


 
Good Job at using up stuff!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> Hmph, I have a 4oz...I think that will take one use. Heavy hands.
> 
> I think I might finish a BFH leave in (Avocados & Olives ) and a Hydratherma oil this weekend. *And maybe the BFH Red Wine shine rinse.*


 
Brownie518

I can't decide (after I finish PC) if I want to start on BFH Shine Rinse(s) OR Hairveda Phinising Rinse.  

Maybe the HV first.  Especially since herbs is floating up all in there.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> *You're Kidding.....I Can't Believe it*?
> 
> 
> 
> Good Job at using up stuff!



oke:  Now you know Che loves those leave ins!! 

T, have you ever used the KBB Sweet Ambrosia?


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> You're Kidding.....I Can't Believe it?
> 
> 
> 
> Good Job at using up stuff!


i know, its hard to believe right

girl its about time i use up stuff. next week i will go back to using darcys pumpkin as a co wash. its half gone anyway.


----------



## chebaby

Brownie518 said:


> oke:  Now you know Che loves those leave ins!!
> 
> T, have you ever used the KBB Sweet Ambrosia?


leave ins are i think they are my favorite products, even more so than regular conditioners


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> oke: Now you know Che loves those leave ins!!
> 
> *T, have you ever used the KBB Sweet Ambrosia?*


 
@Brownie518

Yup.

If the S.A. replaced the Hair Milk??? My Favorite(s) in the Hair Milk(s) were:

Coco Lime
White Tea
Pear
Cranberry Cocktail


Yesssssss Very Nice.

I think it did. Right?? @chebaby Sweet Ambrosia replaced the Hair Milk


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> Yup.
> 
> If the S.A. replaced the Hair Milk???
> 
> Yesssssss  Very Nice.
> 
> I think it did.  Right?? @chebaby  Sweet Ambrosia replaced the Hair Milk


yea it did SA is yummy but hair milk was better.


----------



## divachyk

Throwing the flag, I'm in violation - purchased a few items this weekend because I'm looking for some good roller setting products. Purchased Pureology LI and Keracare Foam Wrap. Gots ta do better.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> yea it did SA is yummy but hair milk was better.


 
chebaby
Brownie518

Oh...And the Coco Mango smells good too.  I think my ultimate favorite was the CocoLime.

I also liked the Egyptian Musk and the Oatmeal Honey/Vanilla (or whatever it was)........But I ended up selling those.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> @Brownie518
> 
> Oh...And the Coco Mango smells good too.  I think my ultimate favorite was the CocoLime.
> 
> I also liked the Egyptian Musk and the Oatmeal Honey/Vanilla (or whatever it was)........But I ended up selling those.


i love coco mango and cranberry cocktail and pom guava. all the fruity smells. the coco mango is nice too but not as sweet.


----------



## Brownie518

divachyk said:


> Throwing the flag, I'm in violation - purchased a few items this weekend because I'm looking for some good roller setting products. Purchased Pureology LI and Keracare Foam Wrap. Gots ta do better.



divachyk - (Like Planet Fitness) - Judgement Free Zone here


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> i love coco mango and cranberry cocktail and *pom guava.* all the fruity smells. the coco mango is nice too but not as sweet.


 
chebaby

Oh Yes!  This Smells Good Too!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

If I could stand that crazy crunchin' all night, I'd do a Baggy/HOT overnight with EVOO.

Probably won't tho'.


----------



## La Colocha

Mornin ladies, going to hold off on the hair until later. I need to lay down,going to prepoo with the renpure organics dc to use that up and mix a ceremide tube in there, shampoo with head and shoulders, condition and detangle with organix shea conditioner. Dc with A&s yummy, and moisturize and seal with raspberry lemonade leave in and almond glaze. That sure looks like a lot, lmao.


----------



## Ltown

chebaby said:


> i havent used up a lot lately but i sold a ton of stuff. i still have 4 things i need to ship out. i sold most of my stylers and half of my moisturizers. i still have a ton of leave ins and deep conditioners.



chebaby, leave-in and ddep conditioners and oils are all i have too. Moisturizer don't work, i might venture out and try some other leave-in than kckt if they can match


----------



## Charz

Omg the dude was soooo attractive. He could get it. Lol. 

I'm excited for the hair show tomorrow 

Eisani I was good heh.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Mornin' Divas!

I couldn't get up! ........ 

Anyway:  I am under the dryer with SSI Okra.  Will Rinse and apply Henna.  Will leave on until about 12:00 noon.  

If I woulda' got up I would be rinsing Henna Out at 10:00


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Anyway, So I ended up Baggy-ing overnight with Wheat Germ Oil.  

Plastic Crunchy Bags and all.

I'm really tryna' use up these oils.


----------



## Eisani

What yall doin?  I'm in a really strange mood today. I know he was right, I just don't like being put in my place


----------



## chebaby

hey
im up off the early i should just be rolling over at this time lol. i doubt ill be doing my usual was and go today,, hopefully my braid out still looks good. i hear its gonna rain all day anyway.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Eisani said:


> What yall doin?  I'm in a really strange mood today.* I know he was right, I just don't like being put in my place*


 
Eisani

Gurl..........What Happened?  What You Do Now????? 

What You done did?


----------



## natura87

Did a cowash with Tresemme Naturals  and Shea Moisture S and H milk as a leave in.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Have my Indigo in.  

Will leave it in for about 3 hours while I watch Law & Order re-run Marathon.

Will Steam with my last A&S in Hello Sugar with some KBB Masque on top.  Should finish up 1 or 2 things today.


----------



## chebaby

im just waking up again lmao. somebody rung the door bell and i jumped and fell out the bed lmao people always interrupting my sleep

anyway im about o take this braid out down and moisturize with my shea butter mix.


----------



## mkd

Hey ladies.  How is everyone today.  

I guess i will wash my hair tonight even thought it looks good and doesn't need to be done.  i feel like I need to wash it twice a week.  I think I am going to clarify every week because i feel like hair does better when its clarified.  I think Darcy's curl cream gel is a staple for me.  I really don't want to use anything else to twist.  Everything else I have is just meh to me now.  

Brownie518, I am glad the KBB came.  Let me know if you like it!

I used up a darcy's peach kernel hair milk that IDareT'sHair sent me.  I liked it but probably wouldn't reorder it.


----------



## mkd

Am I the only person who hasn't gotten a shipping notice from SSI?


----------



## Shay72

Just did my 2nd Jasmine's order. Body washes of course. I ordered pearberry,honey pear, tahitian vanilla, and carribean coconut .


----------



## IDareT'sHair

mkd



Afternoon mk!  Yeah, I got my SSI shipping notice one day last week.  (Still no products tho').erplexed

I'm under the Steamer.  I finished up a bottle of Suave Tropical Coconut (Henna Wash Out), 1 16 ounce Jar of Jasmine Avocado & Silk in Hello Sugar.  That's all.

I may pull out my Njoi Creations Healthy Hair Butta' (If I can step away from Hydratherma for a minute).

I should check my mail....maybe something came today.


'


----------



## Zaz

My Qhemet order just arrived  

And for the Oyin, my hair felt softer at the end of the day and this morning so I might be onto something. I'm gonna force myself to stick with Oyin for another couple of days before I try the Qhemet so I can really see how it behaves with my hair


----------



## mkd

Maybe I ordered SSI after everyone else.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Finally finishing up. 

I am under the dryer.  Henna/Indigo went well.  Color is fantastic.  It will all fully settle in about 3 more days.

I love the results but hate the amount of time it takes.  I started about 9:15 this morning.

Anyway, I did use up a coupla' things and hope to use up something else on next wash day (Tuesday or Wednesday).  Thinking about a Regii/Combo now.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Hmp. I'm starting to have Package-Withdrawls....no packages *again* today.erplexed 

I just knew something would be coming my way.

Oh Well...Maybe next week.

Loving my hair. M&S'ed with HTN for the evening.


----------



## Brownie518

Hey!!! Whats goin on with everyone today? SO isn't feeling well so we're just relaxing. I'm reading on and off and listening to music while he rests. 

I moisturized with BFH Avocado & Olives and sealed with ceramide mix. Love that moisturizer. I have to check and see if I have an extra in the stash. It was a 'special.'


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *Hey!!! Whats goin on with everyone today? SO isn't feeling well so we're just relaxing. I'm reading on and off and listening to music while he rests. *
> 
> I moisturized with BFH Avocado & Olives and sealed with ceramide mix. Love that moisturizer. I have to check and see if I have an extra in the stash. It was a 'special.'


 
Brownie518

Hey Lady B!  

Tell SO I hope he feels better.  All that _"Massaging"_ is probably wearin' him out!

Have you thought about what you're using tomorrow?  I'm upset I didn't get anything today.  Isn't that hillarious? (got the 'nerve' to be mad)

Hmp.  I ain't herdt a wurd from Claudie.

Anyway.....I'm glad you're on so we can catch up & clown.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> Hey Lady B!
> 
> Tell SO I hope he feels better.  All that _"Massaging"_ is probably wearin' him out!
> 
> Have you thought about what you're using tomorrow?  I'm upset I didn't get anything today.  Isn't that hillarious? (got the 'nerve' to be mad)
> 
> Hmp.  I ain't herdt a wurd from Claudie.
> 
> Anyway.....I'm glad you're on so we can catch up & clown.



 Haha! Yeah, that man is tired!! 

I'm thinking I want to prepoo with Olive Drench, wash with Aveda DR, do a protein treat with CAT or Komaza, and DC with the Hibiscus.  

And I think I'm gonna like that KBB Sweet Ambrosia.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> Haha! Yeah, that man is tired!!
> 
> I'm thinking I want to prepoo with Olive Drench, wash with Aveda DR, do a *protein treat with CAT or Komaza*, and DC with the Hibiscus.
> 
> And I think I'm gonna like that KBB Sweet Ambrosia.


 
Brownie518

What Komaza are you using?  The Protein Strengthener or the Honeycomb?  I need to finish both of these up.  

Can't decide if I'll replace either.  I may when they're on Sale.  They're good, but I have quite a bit of Protein Conditioners right now.

Imma be on that Jasmine Rebuilder/Reconstructor after I finish up SSI Okra Winfrey

How was that Hibiscus?  Will tomorrow be your 1st time using it?  I know you said it is Nice & Thick!

She told me mine (Hibiscus) should be shipping today.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I feel like I'm just starting to _"Get My Hair"_.  It's so weird. 

I feel that I finally feel comfortable taking care of my hair.  And _getting it_.  

I also think it took me a such long time and alot of set-backs.  Hopefully, it's all on the upswing from here.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> What Komaza are you using?  The Protein Strengthener or the Honeycomb?  I need to finish both of these up.
> 
> Can't decide if I'll replace either.  I may when they're on Sale.  They're good, but I have quite a bit of Protein Conditioners right now.
> 
> Imma be on that Jasmine Rebuilder/Reconstructor after I finish up SSI Okra Winfrey
> 
> How was that Hibiscus?  Will tomorrow be your 1st time using it?  I know you said it is Nice & Thick!
> 
> She told me mine (Hibiscus) should be shipping today.



The Komaza Protein.  That and the Extreme CAT are the 'stronger' proteins that I have. 
Tomorrow will be my first with the Hibiscus.  I think it will be nice. 

I love me some Okra Winfrey!!  I can't wait to hear the reviews on the new formula Fortifying mask.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> I feel like I'm just starting to _"Get My Hair"_.  It's so weird.
> 
> I feel that I finally feel comfortable taking care of my hair.  And _getting it_.
> 
> I also think it took me a such long time and alot of set-backs.  Hopefully, it's all on the upswing from here.



Feels good, right? 

And it does take a long time, unfortunately.  You can tear it down in about 45 minutes but it takes what feels like forever to build it back.  It only gets better, though.


----------



## La Colocha

Hey ladies, just really moving around from this morning. Lawd i was wore out. Just now starting my hair prepooing. Its cold and raining out, been like that all day.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *The Komaza Protein*.  That and the Extreme CAT are the 'stronger' proteins that I have.
> *Tomorrow will be my first with the Hibiscus.  I think it will be nice.*
> 
> I love me some Okra Winfrey!!  I can't wait to hear the reviews on the new formula Fortifying mask.


 
Brownie518

Did you order the new Fortifying Mask?  I ordered one.  And Okra.

Yeah, I like that Komaza Protein. 

She Said the Hibiscus is All That!  So, I'm sure we'll like it.  

She _'personally'_ gave it great reviews.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *Feels good, right? *
> 
> *And it does take a long time, unfortunately.  You can tear it down in about 45 minutes but it takes what feels like forever to build it back.  It only gets better, though. *


 
@Brownie518

Thank you so much Ms. B for always helping me and encouraging me to not 'give up'. It's been very difficult for me. 

I was so totally Salon Dependent. I know I messed up alot, but I think I am finally really getting it.  I didn't know What the Heck I was Doing...(for real)

Thanks for the tip on Detangling. That was huge for Me. I was tearing up my Hair _Improperly_ Detangling. And Switching Relaxers.

@La Colocha

Evening Lady. I done finished my little hurr and you just now getting started.


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> Thank you so much Ms. B for always helping me and encouraging me to not 'give up'. It's been very difficult for me.
> 
> I was so totally Salon Dependent. I know I messed up alot, but I think I am finally really getting it.  I didn't know What the Heck I was Doing...(for real)
> 
> Thanks for the tip on Detangling. That was huge for Me. I was tearing up my Hair _Improperly_ Detangling. And Switching Relaxers.
> 
> @La Colocha
> 
> Evening Lady. I done finished my little hurr and you just now getting started.



Girl i know, i could not get out that bed. I was so tired this morning. That is why i like to do ot during the week and not on the weekend, it always messes me up.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> *Girl i know, i could not get out that bed. I was so tired this morning.* That is why i like to do ot during the week and not on the weekend, it always messes me up.


 
La Colocha

Have You Started Yet?????  I hope you get some rest the rest of this weekend.

It was nice here today.  I can't believe you got hit w/Rain. 

Rain makes it easy to lounge around too.


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> @La Colocha
> 
> Have You Started Yet?????  I hope you get some rest the rest of this weekend.
> 
> It was nice here today.  I can't believe you got hit w/Rain.
> 
> Rain makes it easy to lounge around too.



Yes i am prepooing. Its like fall here, its been dark and raining when it was just 90 a few days ago.


----------



## Brownie518

Hey, La!! It was rainy here today, too. I had planned to go out to get groceries and stuff to change up bathroom decor. But I don't like being out when its raining on and off. Its funky. 

Ya'll are making me want to do my hair tonight.


----------



## La Colocha

Brownie518 said:


> Hey, La!! It was rainy here today, too. I had planned to go out to get groceries and stuff to change up bathroom decor. But I don't like being out when its raining on and off. Its funky.
> 
> Ya'll are making me want to do my hair tonight.



I hate going out to in the rain or snow unless it starts when im already out. I got most of my stuff done yesterday so i don't have to go any where.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> Hey, La!! It was rainy here today, too. I had planned to go out to get groceries and stuff to change up bathroom decor. But I don't like being out when its raining on and off. Its funky.
> 
> *Ya'll are making me want to do my hair tonight.*


 
Brownie518

You should gone & just knock it out tonight Ms. B.  

Then if SO is feeling better tomorrow, it will give you time to hang out with him. ......

Since he's not feeling well tonight, you should just go ahead and bust it out tonight and get it over with.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> You should gone & just knock it out tonight Ms. B.
> 
> Then if SO is feeling better tomorrow, it will give you time to hang out with him. ......
> 
> Since he's not feeling well tonight, you should just go ahead and bust it out tonight and get it over with.



I was thinking that!  I plan to be out and about on Monday also so maybe I should. Yeah, I will.

I think I'm gonna get the B3G1 8oz JBCO from jamaican oils.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Folx is hitting up that Enso Naturals H-A-R-D!!! 

FYI: My Friend had a little CS issue with her order.erplexed 

I'm still not sure she got it straightened out yet or not. 

Put it this way:  She still has not received her order.


----------



## La Colocha

Does anyone know when the next hairveda sale is? I'm going to need to stock on a few jars of almond glaze. I gave my mom 1 when she was here and she likes it so i will split my order with her.


----------



## Shay72

All my stuff is OT:

I need to get up off my a$$ and exercise. . My trainer is pissing me off. Tell me wtf is going on about tomorrow. You messing up my hair day. I need to know now if I can do a prepoo overnight or not.

I ordered an Olay ProX cleansing system. Of course I won't use the cleanser that comes with it. I'm looking forward to using it. I hope I don't tear up my face like I used to back in the day with the buff puff .


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72

OT: Shay, I am very proud of you.  Only 14 lbs to go.  That is wonderful. 

Now, back "On Topic" Did you get your Claudie?

La Colocha

I wish I knew.  I was very surprised & a little disappointed that she didn't do a little something for Mother's Day.  (But Jasmine took care of that).


----------



## La Colocha

Oh, they are closed until may 28th.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> *Oh, they are closed until may 28th.*


 
La Colocha

Maybe She Gone Do a Little Somethin' for Memorial Day.


----------



## mkd

I am finally doing my hair now.  I am DC with giovanni xtreme protein.  Going to twist with KBB SA and Darcys curl cream gel.


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> @La Colocha
> 
> Maybe She Gone Do a Little Somethin' for Memorial Day.



Hopefully, something before black friday.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> *Hopefully, something before black friday*.


 
La Colocha

If _"memory" _serves me right....her _"Fall Madness"_ is usually in September/October whenever the Vatika Frosting comes out.

And I want to say she had something around July 4th?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

mkd
La Colocha
Brownie518

Ya'll Gone Be Up All Night.


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> @La Colocha
> 
> If _"memory" _serves me right....her _"Fall Madness"_ is usually in September/October whenever the Vatika Frosting comes out.
> 
> And I want to say she had something around July 4th?



Bf sucked last year, and the sales seem better through out the year, you just have to keep an eye out. As i learned about the retail stores, bf is not the best time of year to buy stuff.


----------



## mkd

IDareT'sHair said:


> @mkd
> @La Colocha
> @Brownie518
> 
> Ya'll Gone Be Up All Night.


I know right!


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> @mkd
> @La Colocha
> @Brownie518
> 
> Ya'll Gone Be Up All Night.



I know i will be up late, someone decided to wax the bathroom floor as i decided to do my hair. So i am going to get something to eat.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> *Bf sucked last year, and the sales seem better through out the year, you just have to keep an eye out.* As i learned about the retail stores, bf is not the best time of year to buy stuff.


 
La Colocha

Yeah, it did.  ......  

And I agree, it's 'best' to haul throughout the year during regular sales.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> *I know i will be up late, someone decided to wax the bathroom floor as i decided to do my hair*. So i am going to get something to eat.


 
La Colocha

Chile...Him and Them Floors????

Last Time he was Shampoo'ing Da' Carpet.


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> @La Colocha
> 
> Chile...Him and Them Floors????
> 
> Last Time he was Shampoo'ing Da' Carpet.




Yeah, he gone be on the floor callin for jeezus if he doesn't hurry up so i can finish my hair.


----------



## Shay72

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Shay72
> 
> OT: Shay, I am very proud of you. Only 14 lbs to go. That is wonderful.
> 
> Now, back "On Topic" Did you get your Claudie?


 
Thanks !I make that goal, then on to the next one.

I didn't order from Claudie this time.


----------



## Brownie518

I still haven't started my hair. But I know I'll be up all night. I might just apply some of Claudie's elixir and call it a day.


----------



## La Colocha

Brownie518 said:


> I still haven't started my hair. But I know I'll be up all night. I might just apply some of Claudie's elixir and call it a day.



If your gonna be up ms.b you might as well get it in.


----------



## Eisani

IDareT'sHair said:


> Eisani
> 
> Gurl..........What Happened?  What You Do Now?????
> 
> What You done did?



IDareT'sHair wait, why I gotta be the one that did something? You haven't been the first to ask me that   and I'm mad yall thanked her post 


Let's just say he doesn't put up with my BS and I admittedly be on some straight doodoo sometimes.


----------



## La Colocha

Finally getting to dc my hair. Going to sit under the dryer, my hands smell so good from  the a&s. Also the organix shea conditioner has made it to staple status, that stuff is really good for conditioning and detangling.


----------



## La Colocha

I see i am the only one awake. Going to rinse out this dc and braid my hair for the night.


----------



## chebaby

im readding and catching up on here. i purchased the carols daughter manoi conditioner. wanted the mask but couldnt bring myself to pay $30.

my braid out still look good but im doing it tomorrow. will pre poo with jasmines reconstructor, shampoo with aphogee, condition with jasmines a&sIDareT'sHair, my box came yesterday, thank you. the pineapple smell is yummy. then ill use jasmines nourishing as a leave in under my shea mix.
im all jasmined out lol.

oh my hsn carols daughter came today too. i gave the shampoo and mask to my mom and i just kept the regular conditioner.

i got soo much jasmines and kbb its a mess lol.

oh and i placed another jasmines order. this time for all shea rinses, i got four. in berries an cream, summer peach and 2 different vanillas.


----------



## chebaby

La Colocha, its always us up late lmao.


----------



## La Colocha

chebaby said:


> @La Colocha, its always us up late lmao.



Girl i know, i should have gotten my arse up earlier, i am no where near sleepy.


----------



## chebaby

La Colocha said:


> Girl i know, i should have gotten my arse up earlier, i am no where near sleepy.


im kinda sleepy but theres a marathon on parking wars


----------



## destine2grow

La Colocha said:


> Yeah, he gone be on the floor callin for jeezus if he doesn't hurry up so i can finish my hair.


This comment was funny as hell! On another note I didnt order anything during the mothers day sales! I really need to buy some stylers and moisturizers! 

I havent used anything up! I did co wash with BFH Ginger orange cleansing con last night and than applied Shea Moisture curl and style milk. Then did flat twit straight back! I will wear my hair like this under my wig.


----------



## La Colocha

Afternoon ladies, not up to anything today. I have my new reggie for now unless something changes like it always does..

Shampoo- head and shoulders
Conditioners for cowash/detangling- organix and jasmines shea rinse
Leave in- jasmines shea rinse
dc- jasmines avocado silk
sealant- almond glaze

This is what is working for my right now, if anyone is interested i have an unused 8oz hair dew and unused kbb hair mask i can swap for some jasmines..


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> *Yeah, he gone be on the floor callin for jeezus if he doesn't hurry up so i can finish my hair*.


 
La Colocha

Why You Always Gotta be Like That?



Eisani said:


> @IDareT'sHair *wait, why I gotta be the one that did something? You haven't been the first to ask me that   and I'm mad yall thanked her post *Let's just say he doesn't put up with my BS and I admittedly be on some straight doodoo sometimes.


 
Eisani

Cause Gurl....We _Knows_ You!  Just Be Good.  All I'm Sayin'.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Afternoon Divas!

_Finally_ moving around a little.  I guess today is my "Lazy" Day. 

Nothing much going on.  I moisturized this morning with SSI Marshmallow Cream and Sealed with HTN Oil.

Imma try to keep using SSI Marshmallow for a minute.

La Colocha

I might be able to do a little _"Swap"_ if you're serious, once I get errthang in and see exactly what I did get.

So, are you looking for any particular scents/fragrances? 

But, someone else may really want that KBB Masque and I'll let them have 1st 'dibs'.


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> @La Colocha
> 
> Why You Always Gotta be Like That?



Cause i'm mean.


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> Afternoon Divas!
> 
> _Finally_ moving around a little.  I guess today is my "Lazy" Day.
> 
> Nothing much going on.  I moisturized this morning with SSI Marshmallow Cream and Sealed with HTN Oil.
> 
> Imma try to keep using SSI Marshmallow for a minute.
> 
> @La Colocha
> 
> I might be able to do a little _"Swap"_ if you're serious, once I get errthang in and see exactly what I did get.
> 
> So, are you looking for any particular scents/fragrances?
> 
> But, someone else may really want that KBB Masque and I'll let them have 1st 'dibs'.



Yep i am serious, i won't be using them so might as well get rid of them. No scent in particular as long as it isn't jasmine. I will wait for you, no rush.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha

Okay. 

We can work something out.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I really like the SheScentIt Marshmallow Hair Cream.  My hair feels really soft and very moisturized. 

It smells good too.

Don't Sleep on this one Ladies.  It moisturizes very well.


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> @La Colocha
> 
> Okay.
> 
> We can work something out.



Ok, thank you. I am doing my product inventory right now.(seems like i do this at the same time every year).


----------



## chebaby

hello ladies
just waking up
im about to pre poo for about an hour. im being lazy. but im starving. i might go out to get something to eat with a plastic cap on my head lmao.

wait, i think im out of plastic caps


----------



## La Colocha

chebaby said:


> hello ladies
> just waking up
> im about to pre poo for about an hour. im being lazy. but im starving. *i might go out to get something to eat with a plastic cap on my head* lmao.
> 
> wait, i think im out of plastic caps



I did last night with a hat on.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> Ok, thank you.* I am doing my product inventory right now.(seems like i do this at the same time every year).*


 
La Colocha

How's that going?  I need to do it. 

 But I always end up laying down....



chebaby said:


> *hello ladies*
> just waking up
> im about to pre poo for about an hour. im being lazy. *but im starving. i might go out to get something to eat with a plastic cap on my head lmao.*
> 
> *wait, i think im out of plastic caps*


 
chebaby

Hi Che!  Glad you like the Pineapple  It did smell great.  

I'm surprised it got there so fast.  They told me Tuesday.  If you were here, I'd give you a pkg. of Plastic Caps.  

Those Caps La Colocha suggested are the bomb.com



La Colocha said:


> I did last night with a hat on.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> *I did last night with a hat on*.


 
La Colocha

I will too  In a Heatbeat.  With a Scarf, Sunglasses & Lipstick. Oh Yeah...and Earrings.


----------



## La Colocha

T, i am done with the inventory, i just use microsoft word. I am going to try and do shay's method again of using something until its gone and moving on to the next. Ladies going to take a nap for a bit, be back later.


----------



## Eisani

IDareT'sHair I've been good. I cooked dinner and everything last night lol. We discussed him putting me in my place and he got irritated and said he didn't like that phrase. He said he didn't "put me in my place" he just wants me to be the best person I can be and as the woman he loves, he only wants what's best for me  J/K, I know what he meant. I reckon I'll keep him.  I told my bff about it and she said, "so when da weddin?"


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Eisani said:


> @IDareT'sHair I've been good. I cooked dinner and everything last night lol. We discussed him putting me in my place and he got irritated and said he didn't like that phrase. He said he didn't "put me in my place" he just wants me to be the best person I can be and as the woman he loves, he only wants what's best for me  J/K, I know what he meant. I reckon I'll keep him.  *I told my bff about it and she said, "so when da weddin?"*


 
Eisani

I agree with BFF.  It's comin'. 

So....are you ready?


----------



## chebaby

i still havent started on my hair:lazy:
i think im gonna be greedy and get some good ole carry out, mambo sauce on everything lmao.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> i still havent started on my hair:lazy:
> *i think im gonna be greedy and get some good ole carry out, mambo sauce on everything lmao.*


 
chebaby

You're making me Hungry Gurl.....


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> T, i am done with the inventory, i just use microsoft word. *I am going to try and do shay's method again of using something until its gone and moving on to the next*. Ladies going to take a nap for a bit, be back later.


 
La Colocha

This method works really well for me.  It 'cured' me of having 50-11 things open at the same time.


----------



## Eisani

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Eisani
> 
> I agree with BFF.  It's comin'.
> 
> So....are you ready?


IDareT'sHair  Maybe about 75-80% ready. I'm getting there.

Day 3 of my twist out. It's finally fluffed out the way I like it, but I'll probably wash tomorrow. My hair is soft though- remoisturized with the Enso olive & honey butter.I like it a lot.


----------



## chebaby

ok im back from the carry mout and bss. i picked up some plastic caps although i think i must have some already around here somewhere. i barely deep condition so i cant see me using them all.
im about to slather my dry hair in jasmines reconstructor for an hour and see if i can find a marathon of House. i love house lol.


----------



## mkd

Hey everybody.  I am about to get up and cook dinner.  

I think I am about to start using one thing until its gone.  I have like ten DC open right now.  i can't finish anything because so many are open.


----------



## chebaby

ok i just used up the full jar of jasmines reconstrcutor. that stuff is sticky


----------



## IDareT'sHair

mkd said:


> Hey everybody. I am about to get up and cook dinner.
> 
> I think I am about to start using one thing until its gone. *I have like ten DC open right now. i can't finish anything because so many are open.*


 
mkd

That Right There Got on My Last Nerve  And it honestly does make it harder to use stuff up.erplexed



chebaby said:


> *ok i just used up the full jar of jasmines reconstrcutor.* that stuff is sticky


 
chebaby

I can't wait to use it.  Let me know how/if you like it.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @mkd
> 
> That Right There Got on My Last Nerve  And it honestly does make it harder to use stuff up.erplexed
> 
> 
> 
> @chebaby
> 
> I can't wait to use it.  Let me know how/if you like it.


ok im going to rinse at about 6pm.


----------



## chebaby

it is soooo hot, i feel drained of energy when its so hot.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *ok im going to rinse at about 6pm.*


 
chebaby

What else are you using tonight?  

My hair feels sooooo soft.  I don't know if it's the SSI Marshmallow or a combination of things I did yesterday.

I'm glad it's not feeling 'dry' especially after Henna'ing.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> What else are you using tonight?
> 
> My hair feels sooooo soft.  I don't know if it's the SSI Marshmallow or a combination of things I did yesterday.
> 
> I'm glad it's not feeling 'dry' especially after Henna'ing.


besides my shampoo and my shea mix everything ill be using is jasmines. the a&s to condition and the nourishing as a leave in. next week ill be back to the shea rinse as a leave in.

im glad your hair is soft and doing great. i love healthy hair


----------



## Priss Pot

I just put a set of two-strand twists in my head.  I washed w/ Giovanni 50:50 shampoo and conditioned with SSI Okra.  I used Giovanni Direct as a leave-in w/ Bee Mine Luscious Moisturizer on top.  I smoothed some castor oil on my ends when I was done.

I haven't done twists since 2007.  Gonna see how this works out as the week goes on.  I like the way they've come out so far.  If they hold up nicely and I don't notice any bad tangling/matting issues, then I will do them more often.


----------



## chebaby

ok jasmines reconstructor was just ok for me. it was hard to rinse out because it was very slippy. i didnt have my aphogee with me so i had to shampoo with cd purifying shampoo. the a&s didnt have much slip but was very moisturizing. my hair looked great when i rinsed. i used the nourishing conditioner as a leave in and THAT conditioner has a ton of slip. didnt finish it like i thought i would. my hair is now braided and im waiting for it to dry.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

Where are you now with your Hair?  I have HIH today. 

I really need to cut that out.  I just applied a wee bit more Moisture.

Will tie up now.erplexed


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Where are you now with your Hair?  I have HIH today.
> 
> I really need to cut that out.  I just applied a wee bit more Moisture.
> 
> Will tie up now.erplexed


just waiting for it to dry now. i have a feeling its going to take longer than usual because the nourishing is a tiny bit heavier than what i usually use for a leave in.
that a&s was though. i expected it to have more slip but i detangle under the running water so i dont need that much slip. i like that most of jasmines conditioners have protein. the a&s has pathenol, silk amino acids and wheat protein


----------



## Ltown

Hey ladies back from Bronner hair exhibition

Charz and I went had great lunch first then walked over to the convention center.  It sucked to the 10th power, the set up were the worst i ever seen, most of the vendors had  things we get in the bss, bigen, bb products, Mac.  For the professional they had curling irons and other accessories.  There was a Dudley stand, we went up ask for drc28 they said $33, Charz and I was excited well   the salesperson ask if we had license since we didn't they tried to explained to us that the protein in drc is so strong they couldn't sell it to us.  Well we were PISS  but walked away respectful because they were older. There was absolutely nothing but weave, folks doing relaxers, fake ugly jewelry.   mixed chicks stand had a situation there.    Charz has a story about that.  That it bumed about it never again.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *just waiting for it to dry now. i have a feeling its going to take longer than usual because the nourishing is a tiny bit heavier than what i usually use for a leave in.*
> that a&s was though. i expected it to have more slip but i detangle under the running water so i dont need that much slip. i like that most of jasmines conditioners have protein. the a&s has pathenol, silk amino acids and wheat protein


 
chebaby

Can't wait to hear how it turns out. 

You usually judge the overall successfulness next day right?

Glad you like the A&S.  Brownie & I were tearing that up! 

I'll be using that exclusively this Summer (especially after these last Hauls).


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ltown said:


> Hey ladies back from Bronner hair exhibition
> 
> Charz and I went had great lunch first then walked over to the convention center. It sucked to the 10th power, the set up were the worst i ever seen, most of the vendors had things we get in the bss, bigen, bb products, Mac. For the professional they had curling irons and other accessories. *There was a Dudley stand, we went up ask for drc28 they said $33, Charz and I was excited well  the salesperson ask if we had license since we didn't they tried to explained to us that the protein in drc is so strong they couldn't sell it to us.* Well we were PISS but walked away respectful because they were older. There was absolutely nothing but weave, folks doing relaxers, fake ugly jewelry. mixed chicks stand had a situation there. @Charz has a story about that. That it bumed about it never again.


 

Ltown Charz

That Sucks! ...........So Sad 

And yes, $33.00 was Excellent.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Can't wait to hear how it turns out.
> 
> You usually judge the overall successfulness next day right?
> 
> Glad you like the A&S.  Brownie & I were tearing that up!
> 
> I'll be using that exclusively this Summer (especially after these last Hauls).


yea i judge it based on how it feels once it dries and how long the braid out lasts.
even if it doesnt turn out well ill blame it on using the nourishing as a leave in lol. because as a conditioner its great and i like the a&s so it would have to be the change up on the leave in.

Ltown, thanx for the review on the show. im mad it sucked for you guys and that they didnt sale you the dudleys conditioner. i dont know why stylists think that only they can do certain things.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Ltown Girl, that's upsetting.  

I guess when/if I decide to ever get it, I'll check Amazon and/or e-bay. BeautyOfNewYork and Bluebeez has it as well (and they ain't askin' for no license).

ETA:  And It Ain't No $33.00 Eitha'


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> @La Colocha
> 
> This method works really well for me.  It 'cured' me of having 50-11 things open at the same time.



Yeah i need to do that, i saw a yt video where a girl does this with her hair and body products and uses things up pretty quickly. I just like to open new stuff, but i have to break that.


----------



## La Colocha

Che, did you use the avocado silk with heat? I put it on after i detangle and use it with heat. When i first put it on its like a thick cream but after the dryer it melts my hair and has a lot of slip, love it.


----------



## Priss Pot

I'm sorry about your experience, Ltown and Charz.  Doesn't it kinda burn you up when you know just as much about hair (probably more) than a licensed stylist, yet they imply to you that you don't know how to use something as simple as a protein conditioner?


----------



## chebaby

La Colocha said:


> Che, did you use the avocado silk with heat? I put it on after i detangle and use it with heat. When i first put it on its like a thick cream but after the dryer it melts my hair and has a lot of slip, love it.


no i didnt use heat. but i still have a new heat cap ive yet to use so maybe next time.
i do plan on using the a&s next week too. i really like it. but i need to get more protein in so ill probably use emergencee before it or after it after i detangle, not sure yet.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> *Yeah i need to do that, i saw a yt video where a girl does this with her hair and body products and uses things up pretty quickly. I just like to open new stuff, but i have to break that*.


 
La Colocha

Girl, if I can break that horrible Habit I know You Can!  The Lightbulb finally went off and I got it.

I limit myself to number of 'same' types of things I have open at the same time.



chebaby said:


> *no i didnt use heat. but i still have a new heat cap ive yet to use so maybe next time.*
> *i do plan on using the a&s next week too. i really like it.* but i need to get more protein in so ill probably use emergencee before it or after it after i detangle, not sure yet.


 
chebaby

Yeah...It's great.  I've only used it w/Steam, but I bet under the Dryer or Heat Cap would really be nice too.


----------



## La Colocha

I have my reggie worked out for next week already, gotta get that trim in no matter what, almost 2 months behind.

Going to moisturize up until wendsday with shea rinse and seal with almond glaze.

Will cowash wendsday with organix cherry blossom and dc with the mhc hair mask, if i use these for the next 2 or 3 weeks these should be done.

Friday wash,condition,detanlge, dc with what i did this week and put my hair in braids and trim.


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> @La Colocha
> 
> Girl, if I can break that horrible Habit I know You Can!  The Lightbulb finally went off and I got it.
> 
> I limit myself to number of 'same' types of things I have open at the same time.
> .



Yeah it doesn't help if i really want to try it or it smells good.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> *Yeah it doesn't help if i really want to try it or it smells good.*


 
La Colocha

Yeah....I know 'bout all that...

but You Can Do it!  Seriously.


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> @La Colocha
> 
> Yeah....I know 'bout all that...
> 
> but You Can Do it!  Seriously.



I know, i need to or i will never use up anything. I want to get into the habit of hauling 1x a year for everything, unless someone has a super sale.


----------



## Shay72

chebaby said:


> hello ladies
> just waking up
> im about to pre poo for about an hour. im being lazy. but im starving. i might go out to get something to eat with a plastic cap on my head lmao.
> 
> wait, i think im out of plastic caps


 
I'm bout to stop buying plastic caps because mine get all stretched out from my hair and I don't feel like it is trapping anything. I have a million hydracaps and instead of donating all these grocery bags I got here I will be using them on my head .


----------



## Brownie518

Hey, ya'll (now that everyone is goneerplexed). I've been watching the NBA playoffs today.
So, I used the Jasmine's Hibiscus conditioner. I think this will be a keeper.  I'll be using it again next wash to be sure. I'll let ya'll know the final verdict. 

mkd - I love that Sweet Ambrosia!!!  Thank you so much!! *sigh* I'll have to watch out for them flash sales now


----------



## Ltown

chebaby, IDareT'sHair,  what really messed up is we paid $20 to go to the show to support it and  if they didn't want non stylist don't allow them to come.  All hair products have directions so its not special to stylists we all can  read, i can see if it was some special chemical relaxer, and heck even that comes with direction.

Its protein conditioner, aphogee, nexus have the hardest protin and sale to the public  the vendors were older and they complained about asian stealing their product selling in stores.  All this extra rambling and we couldn't get anything.   I won't pay $60 for hair product, nexus and aphogee and many other proteins conditioner works.


----------



## La Colocha

Mernin ladies, going to moisturize today with jsr. Other than that nothing going on, just another monday.


----------



## Priss Pot

Now, I'm wanting to try hemp seed butter.  *hangs head in shame*


----------



## bronzebomb

I'm so over being a product junkie!  That other thread about purchasing KimmayTube's product is a little unsettling...Now all of a sudden she is coming up with her own line?  Didn't she use other lines to get her to that length?

and...

I would have been a little ticked off if I had gone to the BB show and they did not sell me the DRC-28 protein.  I think Charz really wanted it.  

If it's not changing the ingredients or going up on the price or spoilage or inconsistant formulas, it's Vendors getting on here and going off on their clients.  

There are 4 lines (that I use) that I have never heard about poor customer service or product problems:  Oyin, Qhemet, Komaza and HairVeda.  hmph, seems like I have my staples.

LOL  Rant over...


----------



## natura87

Hey ladies and lurkers.

I was going to cowash last night with Tresemme Naturals and then retwist but my sister wanted to braid my hair so I let her. I havent used anything up.


----------



## mkd

Brownie518, I am looking for another flash sale too!


----------



## Priss Pot

I'm gonna be good and not buy any hemp seed butter (at least for right now).  I looked in my linen closet and found a 1lb jar of avocado butter that I need to use up first.....so I rubbed some on my twists.

*sigh* one day at a time.


----------



## Ese88

I washed my hair today and conditioned with AOHSR. I did box braids and will be rocking them under my wig. It's my birthday tomorrow so me and hubby will be going out somewhere nice. Can't wait.


----------



## Ltown

Ese88 said:


> I washed my hair today and conditioned with AOHSR. I did box braids and will be rocking them under my wig. It's my birthday tomorrow so me and hubby will be going out somewhere nice. Can't wait.


 
Ese88, Happy Birthday, enjoy!


----------



## Eisani

Priss Pot said:


> I'm gonna be good and not buy any hemp seed butter (at least for right now).  I looked in my linen closet and found a 1lb jar of avocado butter that I need to use up first.....so I rubbed some on my twists.
> 
> *sigh* one day at a time.



Not trying to oke: or anything, but I love hemp seed butter, avocado butter, macadamia butter and wheat germ oil mixed together. IJS


----------



## Eisani

Okay, I have a couple things to say 

First of all, we had dinner at the boo's mom's house with some friends. I'd spritzed my hair w/a bit of water and aloe vera juice and put my old twist out in four braids. I had taken it down and fluffed a bit by the time one of our friends came. He commented on how much hair I had and asked if I wet it everyday, etc (his 2 sisters, ma have a lot of hair) I said no and told him I generally leave it alone. He told me to never cut it. Boo chooses this time to express his preference that I wear my hair straight. When I tried telling him y I dont straighten often, he says he knows about heat damage etc, he's a licensed barber *eye roll* I get tired of folks always having something to say about hair that doesn't grow from their head.

Secondly, I was in Sally Beauty this morning and looked at the Ion straightening system. The ingredients didnt look bad and its $20 for 12 oz. I *might* try it. It says it lasts 6-8 washes and you dont have to flat iron at 450 (I dont anyway). I took a pic of the ingredient list.

ETA: Pro price is $14.99, the kit w/the poo is $22.99. I may try it.


----------



## chebaby

hi ladies
my braid out is not as soft as it usually is with the shea rinse. im surprised because the nourishing is a great conditioner but i guess not a great leave in. oh well, next week its back to shea rinse. my hair is a little frizzy too so maybe ill keep it like this until wednesday and then co wash and braid with shea rinse.

im so over being a pj too. its not as fun as it used to be. i mean the shopping is still fun but after i get everything and im sitting around looking at all this stuff im like  
i think im going to stick with oyin, shea and oil mixes and jasmines for as long as she stays open  if she closes ill just buy the bases.
i wont even stock up on kbb anymore either. like bronze said, everyone keeps changing ingredients and prices and its annoying. 
i know that i can count on oyin and bases lol.


----------



## Brownie518

Hey, ya'll...just sitting around, reading while it rains like it won't ever stop. I like it, though. 

I don't think I'm over being a PJ at this point.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Hey all I'm gonna cowash my hair in a bit and maybe do large braids for a braid out.
I used up  a 16oz banana brulee, 8oz califia pudding and 8oz DB curling gellie.
The banana brulee is a staple so I have backups but I'm not repurchasing the gels.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Evening DiVA's

I got some of my Jasmine today.  And I must tell you....errthang smells wonderfully intoxicating.

fattyfatfat  Thanks for the tip on the _Black Currant Vanilla_.  It smells wonderful.  I may hafta' save that for Fall.

I mean everything smells delicious.  Today I got:  Wild Strawberry, Tahitian Vanilla, Hello Sugar, Black Currant & Vanilla and Lemon Sugar. 

I think I should be expecting 2 more orders.  I need to stay on top of that.

Just Moisturized with SSI Marshmallow Cream.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ltown chebaby Mailed Your "Samples" today
La Colocha Mailed Your Swap.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair - Hey, girl!! Was the Hibiscus conditioner in that order? You need to try that one. I can't wait for someone else to try it, see how they like it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> Hey, ya'll...just sitting around, reading while it rains like it won't ever stop. I like it, though.
> 
> *I don't think I'm over being a PJ at this point.*


 
Sorry Guys....I have to agree with Ms. B on this one.  

Hmp. I tore straight off into that Jasmine Box today like I ain't never had a box before   

Hmp. Shole Did......


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> Evening DiVA's
> 
> I got some of my Jasmine today.  And I must tell you....errthang smells wonderfully intoxicating.
> 
> @fattyfatfat  Thanks for the tip on the _Black Currant Vanilla_.  It smells wonderful.  I may hafta' save that for Fall.
> 
> I mean everything smells delicious.  Today I got:  Wild Strawberry, Tahitian Vanilla, Hello Sugar, Black Currant & Vanilla and Lemon Sugar.
> 
> I think I should be expecting 2 more orders.  I need to stay on top of that.
> 
> Just Moisturized with SSI Marshmallow Cream.


thanx for the samples T.
i got my jasmines today too but didnt have time to look at anything.

i wonder if black currant vanilla is the same as cd black vanilla? if so then i know it smells yummy.
i dont remember what scents i have that came today. i know i got the a&s in hello sugar and a shea rinse in berries and cream but i dont remember anything else.

i might put my braid out in a bun tomorrow if it doesnt hold up well. but i refuse to do it over until wednesday lol.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> @IDareT'sHair - *Hey, girl!! Was the Hibiscus conditioner in that order? You need to try that one. I can't wait for someone else to try it, see how they like it.*


 
Brownie518

Yep.  2 Hibsicus in Hello Sugar 

Maybe I'll pop it open on Wednesday.  Right now I only have KBB open and A&S Berries n Cream.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> Sorry Guys....I have to agree with Ms. B on this one.
> 
> Hmp. *I tore straight off into that Jasmine Box today like I ain't never had a box before*
> 
> Hmp. Shole Did......



 I know you did, too!! You only got conditioners, right?


----------



## chebaby

Brownie518 said:


> Hey, ya'll...just sitting around, reading while it rains like it won't ever stop. I like it, though.
> 
> I don't think I'm over being a PJ at this point.


ill never be over the actual shopping shopping is so intoxicating lmao. its just the after math of seeing everything and knowing those 8oz jars lasts forever and i have 100 of them


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *thanx for the samples T.*
> *i* got my jasmines today too but didnt have time to look at anything.
> 
> *i wonder if black currant vanilla is the same as cd black vanilla? if so then i know it smells yummy.*
> i dont remember what scents i have that came today. i know i got the a&s in hello sugar and a shea rinse in berries and cream but i dont remember anything else.
> 
> i might put my braid out in a bun tomorrow if it doesnt hold up well. but i refuse to do it over until wednesday lol.


 
chebaby

I sent you a Shea Rinse in Caribbean Coconut.  I don't know if you've smelled BBW Black Currant & Vanilla but it smells like that

I'm sure they all probably smell the same/similar  Very Seductive.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> I know you did, too!! *You only got conditioners, right?*


 
Brownie518

Yeah....

2 Hibiscus and 5 Avocado & Silks. smh

Don't forget:  I have 2 more orders coming.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> *I sent you a Shea Rinse in Caribbean Coconu*t.  I don't know if you've smelled BBW Black Currant & Vanilla but it smells like that
> 
> I'm sure they all probably smell the same/similar  Very Seductive.


thanx T is that the coconut you said smells tropical?

ive never smelled the bbw. i havent been there in forever but its all probably the same.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> Yeah....
> 
> 2 Hibiscus and 5 Avocado & Silks. smh
> 
> Don't forget:  *I have 2 more orders coming*.



All conditioners????? 
I certainly don't need any conditioners at this moment  but I'll definitely be getting more of the Hibiscus before I finish this jar.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *thanx T is that the coconut you said smells tropical?*


 
@chebaby Yeah..It's almost Pina Colada w/a twist of Mango or Papaya. It's not staight Coconut.  It smells like something we've smelled before.



Brownie518 said:


> *All conditioners????? *
> *I certainly don't need any conditioners at this moment  but I'll definitely be getting more of the Hibiscus before I finish this jar.*


 
@Brownie518

Yeah...All Conditioners and that Wild Strawberry is like:  

It ALL smells good. (Maybe I'm _hongry_) as La Says.

You should look to see if the 25% is still upoke:oke:She said it replaced the Babbasu Xtreme.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Oh Well...I Just Looked.  It's Ova'


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby Yeah..It's almost Pina Colada w/a twist of Mango or Papaya. It's not staight Coconut.
> 
> 
> 
> @Brownie518
> 
> Yeah...All Conditioners and that Wild Strawberry is like:
> 
> It ALL smells good. (Maybe I'm _hongry_) as La Says.
> 
> You should look to see if the 25% is still upoke:oke:She said it replaced the Babbasu Xtreme.


good thing i got one or two wild strawberries. i got it for my mom but she might have to come up off that

the coconut sounds

speaking of being hongry, i think im going to go on a diet this is going to be so hard. but if i can eat all the fish i want then im good. and panera bread has this awesome salad with fruit and grilled chicken that i know im gonna be tearing up


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> Oh Well...I Just Looked.  It's Ova'


im sure we overwhelmed her.


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Ltown @chebaby Mailed Your "Samples" today
> @La Colocha Mailed Your Swap.



Thanks t, yours will be going out tomorrow morning. I almost forgot, your niece was like mama what's that box for. Oh shoot getting old..

I got my 1st jasmines order today, and lawd talking about in love, lmao. I leaned on that counter and opened and inhaled each and every jar, lawd broke down and did the bro franklin.I got 3 shea rinses in coconut carribean, oh so sexy and coconut french vanilla pear. And 3 avocado silks in oh so sexy, french vanilla pear and hello sugar. I should have gotten more.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> Thanks t, yours will be going out tomorrow morning. *I almost forgot, your niece was like mama what's that box for*. Oh shoot getting old..
> 
> I got my 1st jasmines order today, and lawd talking about in love, lmao. I leaned on that counter and opened and inhaled each and every jar,* lawd broke down and did the bro franklin.*I got 3 shea rinses in coconut carribean, oh so sexy and coconut french vanilla pear. And 3 avocado silks in oh so sexy, french vanilla pear and hello sugar. I should have gotten more.


 
@La Colocha

Girl, I was >>right there<< in my kitchen with you doin' the sho' nuf Brutha' Franklin

I told you I acted like I had never gotten a package before.......

Tell BabyGirl ..... Good Lookin' Out!


----------



## La Colocha

Just checked the site under sweet deals and the hibiscus conditioner is on sale for $10.00. The diva packs are gone now.


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> @La Colocha
> 
> Girl, I was >>right there<< in my kitchen with you doin' the sho' nuf Brutha' Franklin
> 
> I told you I acted like I had never gotten a package before.......
> 
> Tell BabyGirl ..... Good Lookin' Out!



 I was waving that invoice paper around getting my praise on.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> Oh Well...I Just Looked. It's Ova'


 
The sales over but the hibiscus conditioner is on sale for $10


ETA Didn't see La mentioned it already my bad


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> *Just checked the site under sweet deals and the hibiscus conditioner is on sale for $10.00.* The diva packs are gone now.


 
WOW! It's still a good deal on the Hibiscus because they were $14.00!


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> WOW! It's still a good deal on the Hibiscus because they were $14.00!



http://youtu.be/Pp4BA0-lYtU


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

I got my Shipping Notice from Claudie's


----------



## Ltown

IDareT'sHair, thanks!  I got my last Jasmine too today.     I don't need anything fot a while either.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ya'll Know We's a Bunch of Crazy PJ's!       

Getting That excited over Conditioner ...........


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> I got my Shipping Notice from Claudie's






Let me go see what they talkin bout in the Sweet Deals...


----------



## chebaby

La Colocha, im like you, i wish i had gotten more, and i havent even opened my box yet i do wish she would bring back the nourishing conditioner that stuff is amazing.
i loved the way the avocado and silk plumped my hair. usually when i get finished rinsing my hair it hangs all limp like. but yesterday it was nice and plump. im sure it has to do with all of her conditioners having protein in it.

mkd, i have a darcys cream gel that you like. im not gonna use it. ill send it to you. luckily i have the perfect size box for something so small.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> Ya'll Know We's a Bunch of Crazy PJ's!
> 
> Getting That excited over Conditioner ...........



You know!!! 
I think I'll get 2...Tahititan Vanilla and something else, maybe Strawberry or the Berries


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> Ya'll Know We's a Bunch of Crazy PJ's!
> 
> Getting That excited over Conditioner ...........



That is not just conditioner, that is the sheet and you heard it here first folks.:sweet:.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> You know!!!
> I think I'll get 2...Tahititan Vanilla and something else, maybe Strawberry *or the Berries*


Brownie518

If you haven't gotten it already, you should definitely get the Berries & Cream.

I have a Pearberry coming.  I can't wait to smell that!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> That is not just conditioner, *that is the sheet *and you heard it here first folks.:sweet:.


 
La Colocha

And the Comforter Too!


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> If you haven't gotten it already, you should definitely get the Berries & Cream.
> 
> I have a Pearberry coming.  I can't wait to smell that!



I got something in the Berries & Cream coming, body wash and shea butter I think. 



IDareT'sHair said:


> @La Colocha
> 
> And the Comforter Too!



 Girl, you crazy!!!!


----------



## Zaz

Brownie518 said:


> Hey, ya'll...just sitting around, reading while it rains like it won't ever stop. I like it, though.
> 
> *I don't think I'm over being a PJ at this point.*



I go through PJ phases, I keep an excel spreadsheet of my stash (don't judge ) and tally up the number of products I have per category. 

I keep an eye on my total number of products. When I go above 35 I stop buying and focus on using things up, when I'm below 20 I can go buck wild and buy everything I want. Works for me, I like trying new things and enjoy being a PJ within reason 

Right now I'm at 37 so I won't be buying anything for a while... in theory


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Zaz said:


> I keep an eye on my total number of products.* When I go above 35 I stop buying* and focus on using things up, when I'm below 20 I can go buck wild and buy everything I want. Works for me, I like trying new things and enjoy being a PJ within reason
> 
> *Right now I'm at 37 so I won't be buying anything for a while...* in theory


 
Hmp.  Welp.  That Ship Done Set Sail a Looooooong Time Ago.

(Good in Theory tho')


----------



## chebaby

off topic: is it just me that cant drink the last ounce of the water left in the bottom of the bottle?


----------



## Brownie518

Hmm, Zaz has a limit of 35...IF I had one, I wonder what mine would be???


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> Hmp.  Welp.  That Ship Done Set Sail a Looooooong Time Ago.
> 
> (Good in Theory tho')


thats what im saying. i done saw 35 and passed that a while ago lmao. i need to get back to 35 so i can feel good and free lmao. i think i might have 35 leave ins alone


----------



## Brownie518

chebaby said:


> off topic: is it just me that cant drink the last ounce of the water left in the bottom of the bottle?



LOL! I just thought it was normal to have one little bit left in there. That it was just impossible to get it out.


----------



## chebaby

Brownie518 said:


> LOL! I just thought it was normal to have one little bit left in there. That it was just impossible to get it out.


no, lol i mean i just dont like the taste of the last ounce left is that crazy?


----------



## Brownie518

chebaby said:


> no, lol i mean i just dont like the taste of the last ounce left is that crazy?




Oh!  ...nah, thats not crazy at all. Its like how I refuse to drink Dannon or Nestle bottled water.  Not crazy at all.


----------



## La Colocha

chebaby said:


> no, lol i mean i just dont like the taste of the last ounce left *is that crazy*?



A lil bit, but birds of a feather, i ain't wrapped too tight myself. I can't stand to hear people eat, makes me gag.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> Hmm, Zaz has *a limit of 35...IF I had one, I wonder what mine would be???*


 
Brownie518

Hmp.  I refuse to discuss Numba's.....



chebaby said:


> *thats what im saying. i done saw 35 and passed that a while ago lmao.* i need to get back to 35 so i can feel good and free lmao.* i think i might have 35 leave ins alone*


 
chebaby

Nah....I ain't playin' that game.  My Numba's stay with me & PayPal......


----------



## La Colocha

Brownie518 said:


> Oh!  ...nah, thats not crazy at all. Its like how I refuse to drink *Dannon or Nestle bottled water.*  Not crazy at all.



Yuck, i thought it was just here, only waters i mess with her are dasani and smart source.


----------



## chebaby

La Colocha said:


> A lil bit, *but birds of a feather, i ain't wrapped too tight myself*. I can't stand to hear people eat, makes me gag.


 yea we all got a few screws loose


----------



## chebaby

La Colocha said:


> Yuck, i thought it was just here, only waters i mess with her are dasani and smart source.


dasani is my fave followed close by aquafina.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> Hmp.  I refuse to discuss Numba's.....
> 
> 
> 
> @chebaby
> 
> Nah....I ain't playin' that game.  My Numba's stay with me & PayPal......


 playing with numbas has people sending pm's


----------



## Brownie518

chebaby said:


> dasani is my fave followed close by aquafina.



Yep!! 


 We talk about the craziest stuff in here!!! 

I can't believe how some threads can pop off so quick...


----------



## chebaby

La Colocha said:


> A lil bit, but birds of a feather, i ain't wrapped too tight myself. I can't stand to hear people eat, makes me gag.


sometimes i watch SO eat and i want to slap him. close ya damn mouth bastid. i never say it though


----------



## Brownie518

chebaby said:


> sometimes i watch SO eat and i want to slap him.* close ya damn mouth bastid*. i never say it though






...I say it, shoot!!!


----------



## chebaby

Brownie518 said:


> Yep!!
> 
> 
> We talk about the craziest stuff in here!!!
> 
> *I can't believe how some threads can pop off so quick.*..


thats because they drinking the last ounce of water its making them crazy.


----------



## Zaz

IDareT'sHair said:


> Hmp.  Welp.  That Ship Done Set Sail a Looooooong Time Ago.
> 
> (Good in Theory tho')



I said *over* 35 woman, *over*  

And I actually held off on trying new things to use up some things that were almost done and bring my number down. I can't try my Qhemet till I finish this Garnier cream gel and a GVP styling creme .

Also I tend to be more lenient if conditioner accounts for 15 or more cuz I cowash daily and can get through those in a snap.


----------



## Brownie518

chebaby said:


> thats because they drinking the last ounce of water its making them crazy.


----------



## Zaz

chebaby said:


> off topic: is it just me that cant drink the last ounce of the water left in the bottom of the bottle?



When I was a bartender the majority of my regulars refused to drink the last sip of beer, I picked up that habit and never drink things to the last drop erplexed


----------



## Brownie518

Zaz said:


> When I was a bartender the majority of my regulars refused to drink the last sip of beer, I picked up that habit and never drink things to the last drop erplexed



 Yeah, they tell you to never drink the a$$ of the beer. A nice mix of the dregs and backwash


----------



## chebaby

Brownie518 said:


> Yeah, they tell you to never drink the a$$ of the beer. A nice mix of the dregs and* backwash*


maybe thats why i dont like the last couple sipserplexed


----------



## chebaby

Brownie518 said:


> ...I say it, shoot!!!


maybe i need to start. ive learned to not say everything i think. but chile that man eat like a cow with peanut butter stuck to the roof of his mouth


----------



## Brownie518

chebaby said:


> maybe i need to start. ive learned to not say everything i think. but chile *that man eat like a cow with peanut butter stuck to the roof of his mouth*



 I know just what you mean!!!  Whenever I say something, he acts like I'm crazy! Sometimes I'm like Close your mouth, moth********!!!!!


----------



## mkd

chebaby, don't send me the darcy's yet.  Try it first.  I think you make like it too.  If you don't like it, I will definitely take it.  And PM me your address please!


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> Hmp. *I refuse to discuss Numba's*.....
> 
> 
> 
> @chebaby
> 
> Nah....I ain't playin' that game. My Numba's stay with me & PayPal......


 

Same here  That's gonna get me in trouble


----------



## Brownie518

mkd - Hey!! I was gonna get more SA today with the 15% but I controlled myself. I have that and BFH Avocados & Olives and the Mango Avocado moisturizers so I'm good for now.


----------



## Charz

This heaux at the Mixed Chicks Counter told me if I used their products my hair wouldn't be as big. I was like I LIKE IT THIS BIG. Then she was like, well it could be diffused like his hair, and pointed to some black dude with a thin and stringy lookin jheri curl. She can kiss my black a$$. Mixed Chicks my arse.

Yes Ltown I am still bitter about that and the Wack arse Dudley counter. I prolly know more about hair products then them. I've got a big ole bottle of Dudley DRC-28 and my hair is luxurious.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Charz said:


> This heaux at the Mixed Chicks Counter told me if I used their products my hair wouldn't be as big. I was like I LIKE IT THIS BIG. Then she was like, well it could be diffused like his hair, and pointed to some black dude with a thin and stringy lookin jheri curl. She can kiss my black a$$. Mixed Chicks my arse.
> 
> Yes @Ltown I am still bitter about that and the Wack arse Dudley counter. I prolly know more about hair products then them. I've got a big ole bottle of Dudley DRC-28 and my hair is luxurious.


 
erplexed  She's crazy your hair's FAB.


----------



## chebaby

Brownie518 said:


> I know just what you mean!!!  Whenever I say something, he acts like I'm crazy! Sometimes I'm like *Close your mouth, moth*********!!!!!


sometimes i feel so bad that his eating makes me angry.


mkd said:


> @chebaby, don't send me the darcy's yet.  Try it first.  I think you make like it too.  If you don't like it, I will definitely take it.  And PM me your address please!


ok ill try it first.
im pm'ing you now.


----------



## Brownie518

Charz said:


> *This heaux at the Mixed Chicks Counter told me if I used their products my hair wouldn't be as big.* I was like I LIKE IT THIS BIG. Then she was like, well it could be diffused like his hair, and pointed to some black dude with a thin and stringy lookin jheri curl. She can kiss my black a$$. Mixed Chicks my arse.
> 
> Yes @Ltown I am still bitter about that and the Wack arse Dudley counter. I prolly know more about hair products then them. I've got a big ole bottle of Dudley DRC-28 and my hair is luxurious.



 wow...


----------



## bronzebomb

chebaby said:


> dasani is my fave followed close by aquafina.



I  Aquafina and Smart Water!


----------



## chebaby

Charz said:


> This heaux at the Mixed Chicks Counter told me if I used their products my hair wouldn't be as big. I was like I LIKE IT THIS BIG. Then she was like, well it could be diffused like his hair, and pointed to some black dude with a thin and stringy lookin jheri curl. She can kiss my black a$$. Mixed Chicks my arse.
> 
> Yes @Ltown I am still bitter about that and the Wack arse Dudley counter. I prolly know more about hair products then them. I've got a big ole bottle of Dudley DRC-28 and my hair is luxurious.


that is so messed up. see thats the thing, everyone thinks black women dont like their hair and we always want stringy curls. ummm no.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Speaking of Waters _My Preference_ is Evian close second Figi.  

But I normally just buy Kroger.

Evian & Figi are my Splurge.


----------



## mkd

T, those 2 are my favorites too.  Fiji is my favorite.  

Charz, that is some straight boosheit!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Charz said:


> *Yes @**Ltown** I am still bitter about that and the Wack arse Dudley counter. I prolly know more about hair products then them. I've got a big ole bottle of Dudley DRC-28 and my hair is luxurious.*


 
Charz

Hmp.  I'm Bitter Too.

And $33.00 ---- I'm Real Bitta'


----------



## Brownie518

mkd said:


> T, those 2 are my favorites too.  Fiji is my favorite.
> 
> @Charz, that is some *straight boosheit*!



You got me gigglin right here!! But for real, she had no business being there, talkin that s**t.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Zaz said:


> *Right now I'm at 37 so I won't be buying anything for a while... in theory*


 
Zaz

Sounds like 35 to me.  35/37  

Same Difference.



Zaz said:


> I said *over* 35 woman, *over*


 
37/35 

...........


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Hmp.  Dudley woulda' sold me that Conditioner.....


----------



## bronzebomb

So who is purchasing the Kimmay product line?  Is it worth your PJ'ism ways to try it?


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> Speaking of Waters _My Preference_ is Evian close second Figi.
> 
> But I normally just buy Kroger.
> 
> Evian & Figi are my Splurge.


i like figi too. the bottle is cute


----------



## chebaby

bronzebomb said:


> So who is purchasing the Kimmay product line?  Is it worth your PJ'ism ways to try it?


i wont be. i dont have a problem with youtubers starting businesses but i normally dont buy it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

bronzebomb said:


> *So who is purchasing the Kimmay product line? Is it worth your PJ'ism ways to try it?*


 
Not a _"Follower"_ of Hers. Probably won't.erplexed

Are You Gone Buy?
bronzebomb


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My Henna/Indigo came out really, really nice.  My Color is Fabulous!  Lush & Shiny.  

I am so pleased.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Zaz

So, what do you have the most of Zaz?  DC'ers, Cowash Conditioners, Pomades, Gels, Spritz's, Leave-Ins, Butters, Creams?


----------



## divachyk

Every time I step into this thread I think, whew I'm out of my league up in here.  I told my husband to make sure I use 1 before I buy another and he frowned up and was like, um if you want something it, why wait, get it.  That's why I'm headed down a PJ path of destruction. No one to discipline my spending. 

Zaz, I admire the Excel spreadsheet. As much as I love to crunch numbers and make lists, I've never thought of this. I might attempt this in an effort to identify what's a keep and don't keep.

IDareT'sHair - it's Walmart water or bust for me.


----------



## divachyk

IDareT'sHair said:


> My Henna/Indigo came out really, really nice.  My Color is Fabulous!  Lush & Shiny.
> 
> I am so pleased.



Want too, but I'm too chicken.


----------



## Brownie518

divachyk said:


> Every time I step into this thread I think, whew I'm out of my league up in here.  I told my husband to make sure I use 1 before I buy another and *he frowned up and was like, um if you want something it, why wait, get it. * That's why I'm headed down a PJ path of destruction. No one to discipline my spending.
> 
> @Zaz, I admire the Excel spreadsheet. As much as I love to crunch numbers and make lists, I've never thought of this. I might attempt this in an effort to identify what's a keep and don't keep.
> 
> @IDareT'sHair - it's Walmart water or bust for me.



 That's right!!!


----------



## Brownie518

bronzebomb said:


> So who is purchasing the Kimmay product line?  Is it worth your PJ'ism ways to try it?



What products is she selling? I'm just wondering...I actually have no idea who she is really, just see crazy threads in here


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@divachyk

Girl....That Man wants You to Be Happy. 

oke:Gone & Get them Products. When you gone be through with that Kenra so you can jump off into that Sitrinillah?

Chile...When it's a Good Sale U1 B1 Goes Straight Out the Window.

I had to move away from Bottled Color (Rinse) And Henna/Indigo has been doing me right for 2 years. 

Yeah.....It takes all day But the Color/Results are Fantastic. I'll never go back to Bottled Color.


----------



## divachyk

A few Oyin items, Hydratherma Naturals DC, and Alfaparf vials are on my want list.


----------



## mkd

I don't follow Kimmay and won't be buying the products.  I wish her success though.


----------



## divachyk

IDareT'sHair - I'm done with Kenra for now. Which do I try first - Sitrinillah or BFH Macadamia or Pistachio???? Oooh


----------



## IDareT'sHair

mkd said:


> *I don't follow Kimmay and won't be buying the products. I wish her success though.*


 
mkd

Same with me!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

divachyk said:


> @IDareT'sHair - I'm done with Kenra for now. Which do I try first - *Sitrinillah *or BFH Macadamia or Pistachio???? Oooh


 
divachyk

Dis my Boo right here.  Nuff Said.


----------



## Brownie518

divachyk said:


> @IDareT'sHair - I'm done with Kenra for now. Which do I try first - Sitrinillah or *BFH Macadamia* or Pistachio???? Oooh





IDareT'sHair said:


> @divachyk
> 
> Dis my Boo right here.  Nuff Said.



And you know that BFH is mine!!!


----------



## Zaz

IDareT'sHair said:


> Zaz
> 
> So, what do you have the most of Zaz?  DC'ers, Cowash Conditioners, Pomades, Gels, Spritz's, Leave-Ins, Butters, Creams?



Definitely stylers which was surprising when I made the list, I thought it would be conditioners but I ended up having to split them into curly and straight styling products because I had so many. 

Which prompted me to make this long photo review thread and start obsessively taking pictures of myself almost daily 

eta I'll have to update that thread once I try my new goodies


----------



## bronzebomb

chebaby said:


> i wont be. i dont have a problem with youtubers starting businesses but i normally dont buy it.


 


IDareT'sHair said:


> Not a _"Follower"_ of Hers. Probably won't.erplexed
> 
> Are You Gone Buy?
> @bronzebomb


 


Brownie518 said:


> What products is she selling? I'm just wondering...I actually have no idea who she is really, just see crazy threads in here


 


mkd said:


> I don't follow Kimmay and won't be buying the products. I wish her success though.


 


IDareT'sHair said:


> @mkd
> 
> Same with me!


 

My thoughts exactly.  I will not purchase.  (Not that I don't think her products would be bad.  I just think I'm over the PJ'ism.)  I actually like Kimmay's videos.  I think she will be success.  

After the Mozeke mess, I decided then to stop purchasing from the small kitchen chemist.  I don't want a set back with mold or bacteria.  I am going to stick with the a few of the lines I'm currently using.  

1.  Komaza - I think I am in 
2.  Oyin - a staple
3.  Qhemet - I'm still toying with this line...but, I like it because of the ingredients
4.  HairVeda - I can't shake that Sitrinillah
5.  Miss Jessie's - (yep) I like Miss Jessie's as a styler.
6.  Karen's Body Beautiful - This is the only line that I have CS issues with, but I can't shake those lucious scents.  I refuse to make my own products.  I love the Sweet Ambrosia, Super Silky and the Hair Nectar...but they are not necessities.

So with all these (proven) lines already out ...what possibly can she come up with?  They all get a little repetitive after awhile. erplexed


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Zaz said:


> Definitely stylers which was surprising when I made the list, I thought it would be conditioners but I ended up having to split them into curly and *straight styling products because I had so many. *
> 
> *Which prompted me to make this long **photo review thread** and start obsessively taking pictures of myself almost daily*


 
Zaz

Lawd....that made me Tired 

Hmp.  It looked like 35 Stylers in that thread.


----------



## Brownie518

Zaz said:


> Definitely stylers which was surprising when I made the list, I thought it would be conditioners but I ended up having to split them into curly and straight styling products because I had so many.
> *
> Which prompted me to make this long photo review thread *and start obsessively taking pictures of myself almost daily
> 
> eta I'll have to update that thread once I try my new goodies



.....

I like the hair with the Curly Cocktail and the last 2 pics best!!!  Cute!!


----------



## Zaz

IDareT'sHair said:


> Zaz
> 
> Lawd....that made me Tired
> 
> Hmp.  It looked like 35 Stylers in that thread.



Quit judging me and tryna bring me to your PJ extraordinaire levels T, I'm not that bad yet  

I finished a lot of those though.



Brownie518 said:


> .....
> 
> I like the hair with the Curly Cocktail and the last 2 pics best!!!  Cute!!



Thanks :blush3:. I find myself moving away from commercial products and getting more natural ones with yummy smells. But those drugstore items are so easy to buy that I'll probably keep getting them 

If it says curl or frizz control on the bottle I'm like a moth to a flame


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Well My Friend is still having problems with Enso and getting the products she ordered.  

They said they shipped the order out on May 10th, but there is no tracking info etc......

Lawd...I hope this doesn't turn into another Ori O.  The e-mails have been going back & forth and so far, it's not sounding too good.erplexed

This is strange because the products got such great reviews and nobody in this Forum has reported a problem getting their products.

Reading her responses, have kinda been a turn-off for me.

Will keep ya'll posted.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Zaz

Sorry Zazzie! 

Chile....You're Already at Extrordinary Levels.

In Fact You Get:


----------



## Eisani

IDareT'sHair said:


> Ya'll Know We's a Bunch of Crazy PJ's!
> 
> Getting That excited over Conditioner ...........


Gon' and let da lawd use ya honey 


bronzebomb said:


> So with all these (proven) lines already out ...what possibly can she come up with?  They all get a little repetitive after awhile. erplexed


This is kind of how I feel and this has curbed my buying a bit. There isn't really anything that has come out that isn't comparable to something I already have or someone else makes. I just like buying stuff. I'm sitting here looking at a 8 lb tub of shea rinse now lol!! Just...stuff.  Yall know I loved me some KBB and the scents but I'll be damned if I keep giving someone my money and their service is sorry. No ma'am.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Eisani

Did you like the Enso Stuff well enough to 'invest' in Full Size Products?


----------



## chebaby

Eisani said:


> Gon' and let da lawd use ya honey
> 
> This is kind of how I feel and this has curbed my buying a bit. There isn't really anything that has come out that isn't comparable to something I already have or someone else makes. I just like buying stuff. I'm sitting here looking at a 8 lb tub of shea rinse now lol!! Just...stuff.  Yall know I loved me some KBB and the scents but I'll be damned if I keep giving someone my money and their service is sorry. No ma'am.


i have already decided to stop purchasing kbb products. and i mean it this time her milk is no longer a staple since she changed it(and i have enough to last the next few months) her butter is just ok, its more of a pomade and bsp is better, her cream is amazing but shes changed it three times and i can make it myself(i also have enough to last me more than a year lmao). and her mask can be replaced by jasmines and mhc olive you. both are cheaper.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> Well My Friend is still having problems with Enso and getting the products she ordered.
> 
> They said they shipped the order out on May 10th, but there is no tracking info etc......
> 
> Lawd...I hope this doesn't turn into another Ori O.  The e-mails have been going back & forth and so far, it's not sounding too good.erplexed
> 
> This is strange because the products got such great reviews and nobody in this Forum has reported a problem getting their products.
> 
> Reading her responses, have kinda been a turn-off for me.
> 
> Will keep ya'll posted.


well i guess i wont be ordering from them. i have enough stuff already, and jasmines is taking all my money right now.

i have decided to wear a bun for the next few days. my hair looks nice but does not feel all that great so i will moisturize with my she mix and pineapple it and in the morning just throw on a head band.
but wednesday is my day with the shea rinse in berries and cream


----------



## IDareT'sHair

WOW! Kern & 'dem getting kicked to the Curb. I used the Masque after Hendigo'ing and I must admit it was Fantastic. ........ 

BUT I coulda' gotten the same results from Jasmine, CJ Moisture Rehab, AV Ashlii, Jessicurl WDT or even HV Sitrinillah (IMO for My Hair). So it's no biggie. 

I won't be paying $25.00 for it again. If I wanna pay that much for a DC'er, I'll get BeeMine and also get 16 ounces instead of 8.erplexed

I have 2 Jars of the Masque and I just swapped La for a Jar (so 3).


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> WOW! Kern & 'dem getting kicked to the Curb. I used the Masque after Hendigo'ing and I must admit it was Fantastic. ........
> 
> BUT I coulda' gotten the same results from Jasmine, CJ Moisture Rehab, *AV Ashlii*, Jessicurl WDT or even HV Sitrinillah (IMO for My Hair). So it's no biggie.
> 
> I won't be paying $25.00 for it again. If I wanna pay that much for a DC'er, I'll get BeeMine and also get 16 ounces instead of 8.erplexed
> 
> I have 2 Jars of the Masque and I just swapped La for a Jar (so 3).


i hear theres a base for the bolded and im thinking about getting it. you know i used to love me some AV ashlii amala


----------



## Eisani

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Eisani
> 
> Did you like the Enso Stuff well enough to 'invest' in Full Size Products?


IDareT'sHair Ionknow, maybe one day  I like it but seriously doubt if I'll buy anymore and not because I don't like it, simply because I'm fickle and remember my monthly allowance  Can't say it'll get the honors of being included in my s***s and giggles fund. I have so much stuff and it seems like I never put a dent in my inventory.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> WOW! Kern & 'dem getting kicked to the Curb. I used the Masque after Hendigo'ing and I must admit it was Fantastic. ........
> 
> BUT I coulda' gotten the same results from Jasmine, CJ Moisture Rehab, AV Ashlii, Jessicurl WDT or even HV Sitrinillah (IMO for My Hair). So it's no biggie.
> 
> I won't be paying $25.00 for it again. If I wanna pay that much for a DC'er, I'll get BeeMine and also get 16 ounces instead of 8.erplexed
> 
> I have 2 Jars of the Masque and I just swapped La for a Jar (so 3).


oh and regarding kern and dem, it sucks that i feel this way now that i can get her stuff on the ground but whatever. oyin can have my money any day with the dew and as long as jasmines stays running thangs my hair will not suffer from leaving kern alone.


----------



## Zaz

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Zaz
> 
> Sorry Zazzie!
> 
> Chile....You're Already at Extrordinary Levels.
> 
> In Fact You Get:



Fine I'll concede I may have reached extraordinaire levels *gleefully dives into product stash Uncle Scrooge style*


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> i hear *theres a base* for the bolded and *im thinking about getting it. you know i used to love me some AV ashlii amala*


 
@chebaby

I Agree. Ashlii Amala is the Bizness. 

If you get the "Base" Please send me a small Jar?


----------



## La Colocha

Hey ladies, decided i am going to be late to work tonight. They will be alright for a while, i had to rest a bit longer. I may try kimmay's products, depends on what it is and how much it costs.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> I Agree. Ashlii Amala is the Bizness.
> 
> If you get the "Base" Please send me a small Jar?


i sure will because more than likely ill get a 16oz.

i also decided next month im going to get a steamer


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> i sure will because more than likely ill get a 16oz.* i also decided next month im going to get a steamer*


 
chebaby

You'll Love it! (At Least I do) If you Sit Still Long Enough to Use it. 

You don't like to DC.

You won't be able to move around while you're Steaming.  You'll hafta' sit still. 

So take that into consideration before you make the investment.


----------



## bronzebomb

OK...wait...I forgot about AfroVEda...I have not tried the Ashlii Amala.  I'll give it a try sometime this year.  I puchased the Miss Bhree...it's just OK. I think it's more like an instant conditioner.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I prolly won't buy those (Kimmay) products.  

I'm still trying to cut down on the amount of On-Line Vendors I buy from. 

But who knows depends on the Sales.


----------



## bronzebomb

chebaby said:


> oh and regarding kern and dem, it sucks that i feel this way now that i can get her stuff on the ground but whatever. oyin can have my money any day with the dew and as long as jasmines stays running thangs my hair will not suffer from leaving kern alone.


 

WAIT...nNoo...Y'all leaving KBB them alone???  What happened?  I thought you liked them.  What did I miss?


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> You'll Love it! (At Least I do) If you Sit Still Long Enough to Use it.
> 
> You don't like to DC.
> 
> You won't be able to move around while you're Steaming.  You'll hafta' sit still.
> 
> So take that into consideration before you make the investment.


yea i dont like to deep condition. but im thinking that i can just co wash every time i do my hair and do protein once a week. and then once a month i can do a really good deep conditioning with the steamer after i clarify or do a bentonite treatment. 
i dont care about moving around cause im only gonna be under that thang for 15 minutes


----------



## chebaby

bronzebomb said:


> WAIT...nNoo...Y'all leaving KBB them alone???  What happened?  I thought you liked them.  What did I miss?


i love the products but she changed them. the cream used to be my fave hair cream of all time and she changed it like three times and if you ask her about it she will lie. on top of that, because the product has changed 3 times i dont know whats in it because the ingredients on the website stayed the same while the ingredients on the jar says something different.
i have a HUGE problem not knowing what im getting.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

Girl, You Gone Get Hooked! 


Once you Start Steaming.....It's a Wrap.


----------



## mkd

I am probably going to be the only fool still using KBB. 

Zaz, your thread is really cute!  Your hair is pretty.


----------



## Brownie518

mkd said:


> *I am probably going to be the only fool still using KBB.
> *
> @Zaz, your thread is really cute!  Your hair is pretty.



Well, you know I plan to get more of that SA so...*shrug* That little bottle would last me forever, too.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Girl, You Gone Get Hooked!
> 
> 
> Once you Start Steaming.....It's a Wrap.


i believe you. and i have the most trouble with my hair during the summer, not the winter which i find odd. so yea, im thinking once a month steam should be great.
i actually might get it next week.


----------



## chebaby

mkd said:


> I am probably going to be the only fool still using KBB.
> 
> @Zaz, your thread is really cute!  Your hair is pretty.


well kbb stuff is great so you are getting good products. i just dont like the cs.

i keep feeling my hair and it feels like crap.
i think im going to say screw the bun, im gonna co wash with shea rinse and re braid.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *i believe you. and i have the most trouble with my hair during the summer*, not the winter which i find odd. so yea, im thinking once a month steam should be great.
> i actually might get it next week.


 
chebaby

Well Make Sure You Stay on top of your Game this Summer.


----------



## La Colocha

Ms.b, so is it a go for the hibiscus conditioner? Is it better or the same as the a&s?


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Well Make Sure You Stay on top of your Game this Summer.


yea i will. thats why im going to stay in braid outs for the most part. that way i dont have to worry about doing my hair everyday.


----------



## divachyk

IDareT'sHair said:


> I prolly won't buy those (Kimmay) products.
> 
> I'm still trying to cut down on the amount of On-Line Vendors I buy from.
> 
> But who knows depends on the Sales.



I will take good notes on how I like the various online vendor products and go with the one I love the best rather than buying from multiple vendors. To date, I'm Bee Mine sold for my leave-in (Hair Milk) and daily moisturizer (Luscious).


----------



## Eisani

IDareT'sHair From what I've read, that Ashlii and Shea Cream Rinse use the same base  Chile you already got it


----------



## Brownie518

La Colocha said:


> Ms.b, so is it a go for the hibiscus conditioner? Is it better or the same as the a&s?



I only used it once so far but I think I love it!!  It went on soooo nice and smooth, I could feel my hair softening up. I found it to be very moisturizing and detangling, too. I'm gonna use it again next wash, probably Tuesday evening. 

It seems to be a bit lighter than the AS. I would certainly cowash with it. I think its just as good. But thats just my opinion. My hair felt great after it dried, too.


----------



## Brownie518

Eisani said:


> @IDareT'sHair From what I've read, that Ashlii and Shea Cream Rinse use the same base  Chile you already got it



 Ya'll always making me choke on my drink (Dr. Pepper, of course )!!! Too funny!!!


----------



## chebaby

Eisani said:


> @IDareT'sHair From what I've read, that Ashlii and Shea Cream Rinse use the same base  Chile you already got it


----------



## Brownie518

I'm going to Walmart in the morning to get a few jars of CPR and some Revlon Nude Lustre Gloss. 

I finished a jar of SE Mayo and a Babassu Xtreme that I had found. I don't know if I'll finish anything this week.


----------



## chebaby

Brownie518 said:


> I'm going to Walmart in the morning to get a few jars of CPR and some Revlon Nude Lustre Gloss.
> 
> I finished a jar of SE Mayo and a Babassu Xtreme that I had found. I don't know if I'll finish anything this week.


every i go to my local bss i want to pick up a cpr but i never do. i might get it next time.


----------



## La Colocha

Brownie518 said:


> I only used it once so far but I think I love it!!  It went on soooo nice and smooth, I could feel my hair softening up. I found it to be very moisturizing and detangling, too. I'm gonna use it again next wash, probably Tuesday evening.
> 
> It seems to be a bit lighter than the AS. I would certainly cowash with it. I think its just as good. But thats just my opinion. My hair felt great after it dried, too.



Thanks i may get 4 on friday, i think the sweet deals last for the week and she has a lot of scents to choose from.


----------



## Eisani

chebaby said:


>


----------



## chebaby

Eisani said:


>



well at least i saved some money.

im thinking about getting the new queen helene curl products from amazon.com. i havent seen them in my bss or whole foods.


----------



## divachyk

Tried Ion Effective Care the other day and think that's my new protein product. Aphogee has got to go!



Brownie518 said:


> Ya'll always making me choke on my drink (Dr. Pepper, of course )!!! Too funny!!!


THUMBS UP: Dr. P is my beverage of choice.


----------



## Brownie518

divachyk said:


> Tried Ion Effective Care the other day and think that's my new protein product. Aphogee has got to go!
> 
> 
> THUMBS UP: Dr. P is my beverage of choice.



 I keep trynna tell Che!!!


----------



## divachyk

Does anyone know how often Ulta and Trade Secret have their litre sales?


----------



## Brownie518

divachyk said:


> Does anyone know how often Ulta and Trade Secret have their litre sales?



Not sure how often. They should be having one in July, maybe??? What you gettin?


----------



## Eisani

divachyk said:


> Does anyone know how often Ulta and Trade Secret have their litre sales?


You can usually see the calendar and sales on Trade Secret's website- at least you used to. I haven't looked in a while.


----------



## divachyk

@Brownie518 - Kenra. This is my go to staple when I'm not trying out goodies. I like to keep a stash of it on hand. It's also my staple when my hair gets out of balance. It's just my all around go-to.


----------



## divachyk

I really hope Oyin has a Memorial Day sale because I really wan to try burnt sugar pomade and honey hemp conditioner. Anyone loving these?


----------



## Brownie518

divachyk said:


> I really hope Oyin has a Memorial Day sale because I really wan to try burnt sugar pomade and honey hemp conditioner. Anyone loving these?



I think Che really likes those two. T likes that Honey Hemp, too.


----------



## Eisani

Er uh, Marvin Gaye got me feelin some kind of way. I think I'm gon' turn on in  Goodnight ladies!


----------



## divachyk

Me too, Eisani before I be singing the blues with getting up in the morning. Night night ladies.


----------



## Brownie518

Eisani said:


> Er uh, Marvin Gaye got me feelin some kind of way. I think I'm gon' turn on in  Goodnight ladies!


----------



## chebaby

Brownie518 said:


> I keep trynna tell Che!!!


yall gonna learn one day. PEPSI ALL THE WAY!!!


----------



## chebaby

divachyk said:


> I really hope Oyin has a Memorial Day sale because I really wan to try burnt sugar pomade and honey hemp conditioner. Anyone loving these?


i love them both. the honey hemp is great at detangling, co wash and moisturizing deep conditioner.
the bsp i use on my ends to set my braid outs and i love it.


----------



## beautyaddict1913

Hello ladies! I posted this in the What did u buy thread but had to come over here too!

Last week I bought 2 jars of OHHB, couldn't wait on that sale. Next month I will be buying weave for my summer install, some UFD curly magic, and some Carol's Daughter Healthy Hair Butter/Honey Mimosa and I am done until Black Friday! I have no more room in the inn lol!

My Claudie's arrived today! Yaay!! I got the gel, curl butter, 2 elixirs, and a reconstructor. *Didn't know the reconstructor had amodimethicone in it!  I don't really like cones when I DC.....does anyone wanna swap for something?*

I guess thats it ladies! I have been so busy with work that I haven't had time to worry about my hair - so Im still in this weave! Im so proud of myself for sticking to it - circumstances over willpower because heaven knows I would have taken it out 3 weeks ago lol. Protective styling is like a hair diet - its strict and after doing it for a length of time you hope you see results lol..let me get out of here with these philosophies lol

Speaking of which, I am loving Philosophy's Purity. I do not want to spend $20 on a full size bottle and have been raiding TJ MAXX/Marshalls/Ross looking for it. I have only been to each store once so there is still hope. The only downside to looking for something at those stores is that you find other stuff to buy instead so you end up spending much more than what you were trying to avoid in the first place lol


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Eisani said:


>


 
How Funny!  I needed that laugh this a.m.  Eisani you a mess.


----------



## destine2grow

divachyk said:


> Tried Ion Effective Care the other day and think that's my new protein product. Aphogee has got to go!
> 
> I have got to try this, after I use up some of my other protein cons.
> THUMBS UP: Dr. P is my beverage of choice.



I need to try the Ion Effective Care. I love coca cola.

I havent used up any products except for a sample of SSI fortifying con (old formula). I am trying so hard not to purchase anymore cons!


----------



## La Colocha

Mornin ladies, going to moisturize today again with the shea rinse and that is it for me. Can't wait to cowash and dc tomorrow.


----------



## bronzebomb

chebaby said:


> i love them both. the honey hemp is great at detangling, co wash and moisturizing deep conditioner.
> the bsp i use on my ends to set my braid outs and i love it.


 
^^^^^-What she said!
I agree!


----------



## chebaby

chello me ladies
i used up a kbb conditioner today(not the mask but the complete conditioner). i co washed today becuased my braid out looked a HAM. i rinsed most of the conditioner out and used the kbb hair cream on my ends and slicked back into a low puff. tomorrow im just going to refresh with water or another spritz and wear a high puff. 
im trying to do my hair every other day to once a week.

i thought my shedding had stopped but it didnt im just going to chalk it up to that time of year.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Evening Divas of Hair!

It is Cold & Rainy.  I should go check my mail.  

I need a Package to chase away the dreary day.

I just M&S'ed with HTN.  (I know...I'm still on that Joint)

divachyk  Yep.  You gotta get some Oyin Honey Hemp.  (sorry girl)  Hate to be a Pusha'


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Hey all not doing much hair wise today.
I still haven't received my SSI order although I got the shipping notice almost a week ago. If it doesn't arrive by Thursday I'm gonna send an email.

In other news KBN sent out a news letter and stated that her prices are going up by $2.50 - $3.00 effective Friday . Didn't she ALREADY raise prices a few months ago? I guess they've learnt nothing from Afroveda gate.


----------



## La Colocha

curlyhersheygirl said:


> Hey all not doing much hair wise today.
> I still haven't received my SSI order although I got the shipping notice almost a week ago. If it doesn't arrive by Thursday I'm gonna send an email.
> 
> In other news KBN sent out a news letter and stated that her prices are going up by $2.50 - $3.00 effective Friday . Didn't she ALREADY raise prices a few months ago? I guess they've learnt nothing from Afroveda gate.



Yes she did, that is why i dropped her like a hot skillet. The oil went up $5.00 without notification and now she wants to pull this.


----------



## La Colocha

Going to cowash tomorrow with organix cherry blossom conditioner and dc with mhc honey hair mask for 20 minutes under the dryer. Braid and bun with jsr in raspberry lemonade and seal with almond glaze.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

La Colocha said:


> Yes she did, that is why i dropped her like a hot skillet. The oil went up $5.00 without notification and now she wants to pull this.


 
 I knew I wasn't crazy. Stating the increase is due to her improving her labels and website as well as incorporating JBCO in her products. I think she just dethroned Mala with those reasons.


----------



## chebaby

La Colocha said:


> Yes she did, that is why i dropped her like a hot skillet. The oil went up $5.00 without notification and now she wants to pull this.


i dont really use kbn so i dont know anything about her prices but how you gonna raise the price of an oil, probably 8oz, $5


----------



## chebaby

curlyhersheygirl said:


> I knew I wasn't crazy. Stating the increase is due to her improving her labels and website as well as incorporating JBCO in her products. I think she just dethroned Mala with those reasons.


again i dont know nothing about kbn but incorporating jbco in your products justifies $2-3 increase????


----------



## La Colocha

chebaby said:


> i dont really use kbn so i dont know anything about her prices but how you gonna raise the price of an oil, probably 8oz, $5



Naw che its worse than that. The hair oil was 12oz for $10 and it was a good oil. Then she raised the price to $15 and shrunk the bottle to 8oz , now it will be 8oz for $18 , she wants people to pay for her site and packaging. See that is why i have to give these folks up and stick to those who do me right.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

La Colocha said:


> Naw che its worse than that. The hair oil was 12oz for $10 and it was a good oil. Then she raised the price to $15 and shrunk the bottle to 8oz , now it will be 8oz for $18 , she wants people to pay for her site and packaging. See that is why *i have to give these folks up and stick to those who do me right*.


 
My sentiments exactly.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I'm Seriously _Eyeballing_ those Jasmine Hibiscus...

Since La Colocha keep talmbout it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby So was Eisani tryna' tell us that _Ashlii Amala & Shea Rinse_ is the exact same base???

Not being One to Gossip & All.........

I still like my stuff already packaged...


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby So was @Eisani tryna' tell us that _Ashlii Amala & Shea Rinse_ is the exact same base???
> 
> Not being One to Gossip & All.........
> 
> I still like my stuff already packaged...



I don't think so, ashii has way more protein than the shea rinse, that is why i didn't purchase it anymore after it was done. The shea rinse is mild enough for me to use everyday and my hair isn't hard.


----------



## chebaby

La Colocha said:


> Naw che its worse than that. The hair oil was 12oz for $10 and it was a good oil. Then she raised the price to $15 and shrunk the bottle to 8oz , now it will be 8oz for $18 , she wants people to pay for her site and packaging. See that is why i have to give these folks up and stick to those who do me right.


thats a hot mess. and not too far from what kern diderplexed but at least it wasnt $5 then 2-3 more.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby So was @Eisani tryna' tell us that _Ashlii Amala & Shea Rinse_ is the exact same base???
> 
> Not being One to Gossip & All.........
> 
> I still like my stuff already packaged...


i think thats what she was saying. maybe the bases are similar without all the extra ayurvedic stuff AV was adding but i dont think they are the same. they both have aloe juice or gel as the first ingredient from what i can remember.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Eisani said:


> @IDareT'sHair *From what I've read, that Ashlii and Shea Cream Rinse use the same base  Chile you already got it *


 
..................


----------



## chebaby

since i co washed with moisture today sunday im doing some serious protein. 
i want to do an avocado mask with the avocado, the oil, evoo and an egg but i aint that brave lmao. ill just stick to repair me.


----------



## Shay72

I haven't even gotten a shipping notice from Shescentit. I think she got hit up . I know I was waiting for a sale and the new and reformulated products. I know I wasn't the only one.


----------



## divachyk

OT: You know you have it bad when you get your eyes dilated and can half see but you still log on to LHCF to see what's going on.

IDareT'sHair - I know you're a pp (product pusha) - lol

May I product push for the Ouidad detangling comb. I usually don't comb daily but this comb has been impatient to get home to run it through my hair. No snagging. No breakage. But, I do get a workout because it's heavy as all get out.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72 said:


> *I haven't even gotten a shipping notice from Shescentit. I think she got hit up* . I know I was waiting for a sale and the new and reformulated products. I know I wasn't the only one.


 
@Shay72

I got my Shipping Notice but No Product(s).


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Okay:  I've decided to jump on this $10.00 Jasmine Hibiscus Deal...*don't judge*

I think Imma get:

1 Berries & Cream
1 Exotic Coconut
1 Pearberry
1 French Vanilla Pear

After Brownie's Review & those Prices......I gotta take the Bait!


----------



## divachyk

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Shay72
> 
> I got my Shipping Notice but No Product(s).





Shay72 said:


> I haven't even gotten a shipping notice from Shescentit. I think she got hit up . I know I was waiting for a sale and the new and reformulated products. I know I wasn't the only one.


Shay72 and IDareT'sHair
I ordered 8 May. No ship notice yet.


----------



## divachyk

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Shay72
> 
> I got my Shipping Notice but No Product(s).





Shay72 said:


> I haven't even gotten a shipping notice from Shescentit. I think she got hit up . I know I was waiting for a sale and the new and reformulated products. I know I wasn't the only one.


@Shay72 and @IDareT'sHair
I ordered 8 May. No ship notice yet.

ETA - duplicate post. Must be the dilated eyes. Sorry.


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> Okay:  I've decided to jump on this $10.00 Jasmine Hibiscus Deal...*don't judge*
> 
> I think Imma get:
> 
> 1 Berries & Cream
> 1 Exotic Coconut
> 1 Pearberry
> 1 French Vanilla Pear
> 
> After Brownie's Review & those Prices......I gotta take the Bait!



No judging here, im getting my 4 too.


----------



## chebaby

divachyk said:


> OT: You know you have it bad when you get your eyes dilated and can half see but you still log on to LHCF to see what's going on.
> 
> @IDareT'sHair - I know you're a pp (product pusha) - lol
> 
> May I product push for the Ouidad detangling comb. I usually don't comb daily but this comb has been impatient to get home to run it through my hair. No snagging. No breakage. But, I do get a workout because it's heavy as all get out.


the ouidad comb is amazing but i have to say that the magic star jumbo rake comb is ten times better


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> Okay: I've decided to jump on this $10.00 Jasmine Hibiscus Deal...*don't judge*
> 
> I think Imma get:
> 
> 1 Berries & Cream
> 1 Exotic Coconut
> 1 Pearberry
> 1 French Vanilla Pear
> 
> After Brownie's Review & those Prices......I gotta take the Bait!


 
I may get 4 as well


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> No judging here,* im getting my 4 too*.


 
@La Colocha & T'sHair Runs to the Front, Does a Looongg Brutha' Franklin with our Paypal Notices and runs back to our Computers.


http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&sour...-eHtCw&usg=AFQjCNEpKEoQ-a03zqVYjE7CXOIUSlHAhA


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> @La Colocha & T'sHair Runs to the Front, Does a Looongg Brutha' Franklin with our Paypal Notices and runs back to our Computers.
> 
> 
> http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&sour...-eHtCw&usg=AFQjCNEpKEoQ-a03zqVYjE7CXOIUSlHAhA



Ok, I didn't realize they were multi purpose products, the a&s can be used for a leave in and dc, and the hibiscus can be used for a dc, leave in and cowash conditioner.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *I may get 4 as well*


 
curlyhersheygirl

Grabs Curly and Runs Down to the Front so she can get our Brutha' Franklin ON!


----------



## chebaby

La Colocha said:


> Ok, I didn't realize they were multi purpose products, the a&s can be used for a leave in and dc, and the hibiscus can be used for a dc, leave in and cowash conditioner.


a&s would be pretty thick for a leave in right? i know the nourishing was lighter than the a&s and sucked as a leave in


----------



## divachyk

Pep talk to self re: Jasmine's. _walk away...don't take the bait...stay strong...you can do it...but I feel my knees getting weak._


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> Ok, I didn't realize they were multi purpose products, the a&s can be used for a leave in and dc, and *the hibiscus can be used for a dc, leave in and cowash conditioner*.


 
La Colocha

I remember Brownie saying last night she was gone Cowash with the Hibiscus. 

Hmp.  I Ain't.

I'm Steamin' with Mine.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Don't forget:  hairluv  It still works for the 10%


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby 
La Colocha

What Ya'll Doin'?

I'm hungry.  I want something good.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Our e-Sister finally got some info on her Enso Order.  Hopefully, it's on the way!

I'm still undecided based on her experience.erplexed

It hasn't been a 'positive' shopping encounter


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> 
> Grabs Curly and Runs Down to the Front so she can get our Brutha' Franklin ON!


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> @La Colocha
> 
> What Ya'll Doin'?
> 
> I'm hungry.  I want something good.


i just got finished ordering some food got me some salmon kabobs and a crispy chicken salad was tempted to get some chocolate ship cookies but thought better of it.


----------



## La Colocha

chebaby said:


> a&s would be pretty thick for a leave in right? i know the nourishing was lighter than the a&s and sucked as a leave in



Yes it would, it reminds me of a moisturizer actually, and then melts under the dryer. I will try it for a leave in soon, you would only need a little on damp hair it says.



IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> @La Colocha
> 
> What Ya'll Doin'?
> 
> I'm hungry.  I want something good.



Nothing, just relaxing until i go in to work.


----------



## chebaby

my hair is so soft. i cant say anything bad about kerns products. that hair cream does the damn thing. but i gotta give her stuff up. until she comes out with something new

yall dont judge me lol.


----------



## Brownie518

It has been raining like a mutha all day...I had to come home and take a sinus headache pill and take a quick nap. 

I'm gonna get 3 more Hibiscus - Tahititan Vanilla, Berries & Cream, and something else. That Coco Mango she had was nice and light but I don't see it listed again.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair - hey, on that Afroveda Jojoba Emu oil, you see that it has that citrus stuff in it? 
_ Essential oils of Thyme, Orange, Tangerine and Lime._ 

Did any of those give you that reaction before? I couldn't remember...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *It has been raining like a mutha all day...I had to come home and take a sinus headache pill and take a quick nap*.
> 
> I'm gonna get 3 more Hibiscus - Tahititan Vanilla, Berries & Cream, and something else. *That Coco Mango she had was nice and light but I don't see it listed again.*


 
Brownie518

Same Here Girl. I had to take 2 yesterday.  My Head was killin' me.

I wonder if the Caribbean Coconut Replaced this.  Cause it has a fruity-twist?

You Lurve that Tahitian Vanilla don't you?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> @IDareT'sHair - hey, on that Afroveda Jojoba Emu oil, you see that it has that *citrus stuff in it? *
> *Essential oils of Thyme, Orange, Tangerine and Lime. *
> 
> *Did any of those give you that reaction before? *I couldn't remember...


 
Brownie518

Good Looking Out B!  Thanks but No Thanks..........


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> Good Looking Out B!  Thanks but No Thanks..........



 I kept forgetting to ask you but when I used it last night to seal, I caught the scent and was like 'Oh, shoot, don't forget to ask her if she really can use this!' 

Ahh, well, crisis averted then. I put some Hello Sugar body stuff in there though. 

And yes, I lurves me some Tahitian Vanilla!!!  For the last few months, I find myself reaching for that more than anything, even the Hello Sugar 

I'm hungry...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518

Well, I can't wait to try my Tahitian Vanilla! 

Its gots to be "All That" if it beats out Hello Sugar.

I wonder if I will like Lemon Sugar? I hope it doesn't bother me.  

I still don't understand why Sitrinillah doesn't bother me.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

Girl, thanks again for averting that "crisis".  Lawd knows I woulda' just poured it on my Head. 

And ain't bothered to Read no ingredients.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> Well, I can't wait to try my Tahitian Vanilla!
> 
> Its gots to be "All That" if it beats out Hello Sugar.
> 
> I wonder if I will like Lemon Sugar? I hope it doesn't bother me.
> 
> I still don't understand why Sitrinillah doesn't bother me.



Lemon Sugar is just that - lemon and sugar with no buttery vanilla type scent added in. Smells good, too!! 

 I got 3 Hibiscus - 2 Tahitian Vanilla and 1 Berries & Cream...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *Lemon Sugar is just that - lemon and sugar* with no buttery vanilla type scent added in. Smells good, too!!
> 
> I got 3 Hibiscus - 2 Tahitian Vanilla and 1 Berries & Cream...


 
I got 2 Jars.  I may Swap one.  Lemme go smell one.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> Girl, thanks again for averting that "crisis".  Lawd knows I woulda' just poured it on my Head.
> 
> And ain't bothered to Read no ingredients.




I couldn't remember if it was you or Ltown that reacted to citrus stuff (or both!)! You're welcome! I love that oil, too!! Did you end up getting the Montego Bay oil from Claudie??


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Since it's so _Chilly_ Here the past coupla' days, I will do a HOT tomorrow under my Du-Rag & Wig.

Come Home & it's Hair Time!  I'm getting excited.


----------



## chebaby

i didnt get a tahitian vanilla but i got a vanilla buttercream and a warm vanilla sugar. 
T, the lemon sugar is VERY lemony. if you ever had the lemon head candy thats what it smells like.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> I couldn't remember if it was you or Ltown that reacted to citrus stuff (or both!)! You're welcome! I love that oil, too!! *Did you end up getting the Montego Bay oil from Claudie??*


 

Brownie518

I didn't get any Oil(s) from Claudie.  I got:

1 Reconstructor
1 Fortifying
1 Protein
1 DC'er


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> i didnt get a tahitian vanilla but i got a vanilla buttercream and a warm vanilla sugar.
> *T, the lemon sugar is VERY lemony. if you ever had the lemon head candy thats what it smells like.*


 
chebaby

I like the Lemon smell. (That's why I got 2)  I just hope it doesn't irritate me.  

Do you like it?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Well...I just went out there and smelled it =

A-MAZ-ING!


----------



## beautyaddict1913

curlyhersheygirl said:


> Hey all not doing much hair wise today.
> I still haven't received my SSI order although I got the shipping notice almost a week ago. If it doesn't arrive by Thursday I'm gonna send an email.
> 
> *In other news KBN sent out a news letter and stated that her prices are going up by $2.50 - $3.00 effective Friday . Didn't she ALREADY raise prices a few months ago? I guess they've learnt nothing from Afroveda gate*.


 
That's what I was going to say!!!! You already dont have THE BEST selection, then your prices are higher than giraffe cooch! Nooo maaam! $30 for those butters and leave-ins - girl bye!

Yall I am thinking of working from home this Friday so I can do my hair! I am becoming sooo anxious! This weekend will make 7 weeks and this hair still looks perfect! Thats another thing that makes it hard to part with! But Im ready to start coming back in here and telling yall what I have used up lol. I have been using up nothing but cheapie conditioners on this weave! I went through 2 bottles thus far! Whensoever my next wash day is I am anticipating using up a jar of the MHC Honey Hair Masque and the Qhemet MTCG. I will keep yall posted!


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> I didn't get any Oil(s) from Claudie.  I got:
> 
> 1 Reconstructor
> 1 Fortifying
> 1 Protein
> 1 DC'er



Nice list...all favorites of mine!!  I just found a full jar of the Protein, too. My Reconstructor has one use left but my DC and Fortifying are both near full 16oz. I probably have one more DC in the stash, too. I ordered mostly new stuff this time.


----------



## Brownie518

I'm sittin here SMH at that KBN situation...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

beautyaddict1913 said:


> You don't have THE BEST selection, *then your prices are higher than giraffe cooch!* Nooo maaam! $30 for those butters and leave-ins - girl bye!


 
.....Girl Not Giraffe Cooch

 _*dead*_


----------



## IDareT'sHair

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> I didn't get any Oil(s) from Claudie. I got:
> 
> *1 Reconstructor*
> *1 Fortifying*
> 1 Protein
> 1 DC'er


 


Brownie518 said:


> Nice list...all favorites of mine!!  I just found a full jar of the Protein, too. My Reconstructor has one use left but my DC and Fortifying are both near full 16oz. I probably have one more DC in the stash, too. *I ordered mostly new stuff this time.*


 
The Bolded are new for me.  I still have a 16 ounce of Normalizing I can wait to dig into.

Imma use it like you suggested as a Final Rinse.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> I like the Lemon smell. (That's why I got 2)  I just hope it doesn't irritate me.
> 
> Do you like it?


i do like it. im glad it also has a sugar undertone other wise it would be too lemony lol. i wish it had a little vanilla mixed in.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> i do like it. im glad it also has a sugar undertone other wise it would be too lemony lol. *i wish it had a little vanilla mixed in*.


 
chebaby

That's what Hello Sugar is for.


----------



## chebaby

beautyaddict1913 said:


> That's what I was going to say!!!! You already dont have THE BEST selection, *then your prices are higher than giraffe cooch!* Nooo maaam! $30 for those butters and leave-ins - girl bye!
> 
> Yall I am thinking of working from home this Friday so I can do my hair! I am becoming sooo anxious! This weekend will make 7 weeks and this hair still looks perfect! Thats another thing that makes it hard to part with! But Im ready to start coming back in here and telling yall what I have used up lol. I have been using up nothing but cheapie conditioners on this weave! I went through 2 bottles thus far! Whensoever my next wash day is I am anticipating using up a jar of the MHC Honey Hair Masque and the Qhemet MTCG. I will keep yall posted!


**


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ya'll....Why Beauty Say: "Higher than Giraffe Cooch?" 

I am still laughing at that.


----------



## beautyaddict1913

IDareT'sHair said:


> Don't forget: hairluv It still works for the 10%


 
Now why did u get me started! I just said I don't have room for anything else, BUT.....

How does the Tahitian petals smell? I am trying to decide which ones to get! I can't resist a DC lol


----------



## IDareT'sHair

beautyaddict1913 said:


> Now why did u get me started! I just said I don't have room for anything else, BUT.....
> 
> *How does the Tahitian petals smell? I am trying to decide which ones to get! I can't resist a DC lol*


 
beautyaddict1913

I didn't get that one? 

I think Brownie518 may have gotten that.  And I think Shay?  Or La Colocha?


----------



## chebaby

ok i changed my mind again
tonight im going to shampoo and condition with shea butter rinse(berries and cream) leave some in and braid with my shea mix. 

i finally got around to reading up on wheat germ oil. that stuff has a high content of vit. e oil. i didnt know that. good thing i put a ton of it in my butter


----------



## IDareT'sHair

beautyaddict1913 said:


> *then your prices are higher than giraffe cooch!*


 
WHHHHYYYYYYY ??????    

I can't stop laughin'.

beautyaddict1913


----------



## Brownie518

beautyaddict1913 said:


> That's what I was going to say!!!! You already dont have THE BEST selection, then *your prices are higher than giraffe cooch*!




 Mercy!! How did I miss this???


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> ok i changed my mind again
> *tonight im going to shampoo and condition with shea butter rinse(berries and cream) leave some in and braid with my shea mix. *
> 
> i finally got around to reading up on wheat germ oil. that stuff has a high content of vit. e oil. i didnt know that. good thing i put a ton of it in my butter


 
@chebaby

Wait! This ain't Your Hair Night is it? .....

Thanks for the WhGO Update. Maybe I'll do my HOT with that tomorrow.

I can't believe YOU (of all people) changed her Mind.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *Mercy!! How did I miss this???*


 
Mercy & Good Lawd.

Hmp. That Po' Chile _Really_ Needs to Haul Fa' Jeezus!


----------



## beautyaddict1913

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Wait! This ain't Your Hair Night is it? .....
> 
> Thanks for the WhGO Update. Maybe I'll do my HOT with that tomorrow.
> 
> I can't believe YOU (of all people) changed her Mind.


 
I can't believe u stopped using ur WGO! When we were all going crazy over ceramides you had me wanting the hempseed and wgo! I said that I was going to start back doing ceramides weekly!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

beautyaddict1913 said:


> *I can't believe u stopped using ur WGO! When we were all going crazy over ceramides you had me wanting the hempseed and wgo! *I said that I was going to start back doing ceramides weekly!


 

beautyaddict1913

I've been using alot of Mixed Oils.  i.e. Hydratherma Naturals, Hairveda etc......

I love Hempseed tho'.  Can't wait to finish up WhGO.  I won't replace that one.

I have returned to weekly ceramide use.  One way or another.  

If I don't get it in my Oil(s) I use Matrix Biolage Ceramides.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Wait! This ain't Your Hair Night is it? .....
> 
> Thanks for the WhGO Update. Maybe I'll do my HOT with that tomorrow.
> 
> *I can't believe YOU (of all people) changed her Mind.*


you know how i do.


----------



## beautyaddict1913

What fragrances would yall recommend for the hibiscus. I have wild strawberries in my cart. I may only get 3. I am thinking of pink cotton candy, vanilla sugar cookie, tahitian petals. I love sweet candy smells! My fave b&bw smells are warm vanilla sugar, sensual amber, and white tea! Hope this helps you to help me lol!


----------



## Charz

who is kbn?


----------



## chebaby

beautyaddict1913 said:


> I can't believe u stopped using ur WGO! When we were all going crazy over ceramides you had me wanting the hempseed and wgo! I said that I was going to start back doing ceramides weekly!


have you smelled the wgo?


----------



## beautyaddict1913

Charz said:


> who is kbn?


 
hey Charz!! Did u already post wht u got from the show?

kbn = koils by nature


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Charz said:


> *who is kbn?*


 
Charz

Koils By Nature



chebaby said:


> *have you smelled the wgo?*


 chebaby

Exactly

Good looking out Che.  Maybe I shouldn't do a HOT to work with that tomorrow.


----------



## Shay72

I'm starting to think I won't even make it through this leg of the No Buy. Memorial Day is around the corner and I have a few days off too . One advantage of limiting my buying is being able to dig deep in my stash. I've been using Qhem's Amla Nourishing Pomade at night.  it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

beauty1913

If I was gettin' 3 I would get:

Black Vanilla Currant *you hafta' request it*
Berries & Cream
Hello Sugar


----------



## chebaby

wait, are we talking about wheat germ oil or wild growth oil??? they both stink anyway though


----------



## Charz

beautyaddict1913

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showpost.php?p=13443621&postcount=1152


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *wait, are we talking about wheat germ oil or wild growth oil??? they both stink anyway though *


 
chebaby

Wheat Germ and yes they Both Stank.  Thank you very much.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Charz

Why you gotta remind me? 

That Crazy Show. 

Cheating me outta my $33.00 DRC 28


----------



## beautyaddict1913

IDareT'sHair said:


> @beauty1913
> 
> If I was gettin' 3 I would get:
> 
> Black Vanilla Currant *you hafta' request it*
> Berries & Cream
> Hello Sugar


 
do u have to request hello sugar too? its gone!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

beautyaddict1913 said:


> do u have to request hello sugar too? its gone!!


 
beautyaddict1913

Yeah, you have to request it.  I think you'd love all 3.


----------



## Shay72

beautyaddict1913 said:


> do u have to request hello sugar too? its gone!!


 
You can request any scent from her main list that is not part of the pull down menu .


----------



## Brownie518

chebaby said:


> have you smelled the wgo?



......

Charz - Hey girl!! 


I love oil blends!!  But, I also love using Hemp, Grapeseed, and Olive oil on their own. Macadamia Nut also.


----------



## Brownie518

beautyaddict1913 - I ordered something in Tahitian Petals but havent gotten it yet. I had seen that fragrance oil on some site and was thinking about getting it anyway.


----------



## beautyaddict1913

Thanks for all of your help ladies. I ordered 3. I chose pink sugar kisses, hello sugar, and wild strawberries. I sent the request on my note to seller on paypal. Should I email her too?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

beautyaddict1913 said:


> Thanks for all of your help ladies. I ordered 3. I chose *pink sugar kisses*, hello sugar, and wild strawberries. I sent the request on my note to seller on paypal. Should I email her too?


 
beautyaddict1913

I wouldna' got that.  It's just ai'rite


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Finished up 1 Hydratherma Naturals Growth Lotion.  I have 2 Back-Ups.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> Finished up 1 Hydratherma Naturals Growth Lotion.  I have 2 Back-Ups.



I just finished up a 4 oz one. No backups. I will be using BFH and that KBB Sweet Ambrosia for now.  

I also finished an Njoi Healthy Hair Butta, and I have an 8oz tub as backup. My nape gets so dry so I like to tap it with the Butta throughout the day.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @beautyaddict1913
> 
> I wouldna' got that.  It's just ai'rite



What was that other one...Pink Jasmine?


----------



## beautyaddict1913

IDareT'sHair said:


> @beautyaddict1913
> 
> I wouldna' got that. It's just ai'rite


 
dang!! I was thinking it would smell like my beloved pink sugar perfume! Something was telling me not to get ALL the sugars lol! I was stuck between that one, the black vanilla, and the warm vanilla sugar. Have u smelled the warm vanilla sugar? I already emailed her and sent her the paypal note. I don't want her to be like 'you already being worrisome and your receipt haven't even printed out' lol


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> I just finished up a 4 oz one. No backups. I will be using BFH and that KBB Sweet Ambrosia for now.
> 
> I also finished an Njoi Healthy Hair Butta, and I have an 8oz tub as backup.* My nape gets so dry so I like to tap it with the Butta throughout the day.*


 
Brownie518

Gone & Tap it Ms. B!


Brownie518 said:


> *What was that other one...Pink Jasmine?*


 
Girl Hush.  Yes.......



beautyaddict1913 said:


> dang!! *I was thinking it would smell like my beloved pink sugar perfume! *Something was telling me not to get ALL the sugars lol! I was stuck between that one, the black vanilla, and the warm vanilla sugar. Have u smelled the warm vanilla sugar? I already emailed her and sent her the paypal note.* I don't want her to be like 'you already being worrisome and your receipt haven't even printed out' lol*


 
beautyaddict1913

I think you will like it then. 

Gurl.....I'm probably the most worrisome/needy customer she has. ... .... ...erplexed (for real tho')


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> *Gone & Tap it Ms. B*!
> 
> 
> Girl Hush.  Yes.......
> 
> 
> 
> @beautyaddict1913
> 
> *I think you will like it then.*
> 
> Gurl.....*I'm probably the most worrisome/needy customer she has. ... .... ...erplexed (for real tho')*



1st bolded - 

2nd bolded - Its probably just what you are looking for, beauty! 

3rd bolded -  hmph...you ain't neva lied!!


----------



## Brownie518

beautyaddict1913 said:


> dang!! I was thinking it would smell like my beloved pink sugar perfume! Something was telling me not to get ALL the sugars lol! I was stuck between that one, the black vanilla, and the warm vanilla sugar. Have u smelled the warm vanilla sugar? I already emailed her and sent her the paypal note. I don't want her to be like 'you already being worrisome and your receipt haven't even printed out' lol



beautyaddict1913 - I think the warm vanilla sugar is made with the BBW-type fragrance oil so it should be the same


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *1st bolded -*
> 
> *2nd bolded - Its probably just what you are looking for, beauty! *
> 
> *3rd bolded -  hmph...you ain't neva lied!!*


 
@Brownie518

1st bolded = You Nas'tay........inocchio

2nd bolded = I think it does smell just like the Perfume @beautyaddict1913 referenced.

3rd bolded =  Yeah...I'm a needy customer


----------



## beautyaddict1913

IDareT'sHair Brownie518 you ladies are awesome! Thanks soooo much!


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> *1st bolded = You Nas'tay*........inocchio
> 
> 2nd bolded = I think it does smell just like the Perfume @beautyaddict1913 referenced.
> 
> 3rd bolded =  Yeah...I'm a needy customer



 Girl, hursh!!! 


............yep


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *Girl, hursh!!!*
> 
> 
> ............yep


 
Brownie518

Gone & Get Down with the Get Down!


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> Gone & Get Down with the Get Down!





Always do, girl, always do!!


----------



## mkd

Hey ladies.  I didn't get to do my hair tonight because I had a meeting this evening.  It looks a ham, maybe I can wash it tomorrow.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *Always do, girl, always do!!*


 
@Brownie518

I Know..

Are you doing your Hair tomorrow? And are you using the Hibiscus again? 

Or is this your wash day to use CPR? Or Both?


----------



## hannan

IDareT'sHair said:


> *Since it's so Chilly Here the past coupla' days*, I will do a HOT tomorrow under my Du-Rag & Wig.
> 
> Come Home & it's Hair Time!  I'm getting excited.



Ain't it, T? I am fah-reezing my butt off over here!  

I ordered from Jasmine for the first time on mother's day but I'm considering getting more of the hibiscus dc. 

I ordered 3 rinses in mango, lemon sugar, and french vanilla pear. I also got a hibiscus dc in tahitian vanilla. 

Yall know I love my dcs but I can't decide on the flavor. Decisions, decisions.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

hannan said:


> Ain't it, T? I am fah-reezing my butt off over here!
> 
> I ordered from Jasmine for the first time on mother's day but I'm considering getting more of the hibiscus dc.
> 
> I ordered 3 rinses in mango, lemon sugar, and french vanilla pear. I also got a hibiscus dc in tahitian vanilla.
> 
> Yall know I love my dcs but I can't decide on the flavor. Decisions, decisions.


 
@hannan

Gurl....Stay warm. 

You made some Excellent Choices. I would get Berries & Cream and Hello Sugar. 

Have you gotten your order yet?

I would also get that Black Currant & Vanilla. And the Caribbean Cocout. Some of the Buttercreams are also delicious. 

I like that Green Apple & Pear. I like all of them. OR...Most of them.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> I Know..
> 
> Are you doing your Hair tomorrow? And are you using the Hibiscus again?
> 
> Or is this your wash day to use CPR? Or Both?



I was gonna do it tonight. Still might but I will be prepooing with CPR and/or Olive Drench, shampooing, and DCing with the Hibiscus whenever I do it. 

mkd - Hey, lady!! 


Tomorrow is my b-day so I'm getting up early so SO can drag me around and give me things.  It will still be rainy so I might as well wait on my hair.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *Tomorrow is my b-day so I'm getting up early so SO can drag me around and give me things.*  It will still be rainy so I might as well wait on my hair.


 
Brownie518

   :birthday2   :blowkiss:


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518

PART II  



 

Hmp.  I shuudd Buy Something to Celebrate!


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> :birthday2   :blowkiss:



Thanks!! 

I don't usually eat many baked good but I plan to *** up some red velvet cupcakes tomorrow.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

Enjoy Yourself Gurl.

btw:  The Cheesecake Factory's Red Velvet Cheesecake is too!


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> PART II
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Hmp.  I shuudd Buy Something to Celebrate*!







IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> Enjoy Yourself Gurl.
> 
> btw:  The Cheesecake Factory's Red Velvet Cheesecake is too!



I've heard...but I don't eat cheesecake!! It might as well be Pepsi!!! 
I'm going to this little bakery I like. They have the best red velvet


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *I've heard...but I don't eat cheesecake!!*
> 
> *I'm going to this little bakery I like. They have the best red velvet*


 
Brownie518

Maybe I'll pick up a Slice in Your Honor ..... ......

Enjoy!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

hannan

The Monkey Snacks smells good too.  I got a Monkey Snacks & a Banana Coconut.  

Can't wait to smell the Banana Coconut.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @hannan
> 
> The Monkey Snacks smells good too.  I got a Monkey Snacks & a Banana Coconut.
> 
> Can't wait to smell the Banana Coconut.



You like them all!!  (just about)

That Monkey Snacks smells good enough to eat, though, for real.


----------



## hannan

Brownie518 said:


> *I've heard...but I don't eat cheesecake!!* It might as well be Pepsi!!!
> I'm going to this little bakery I like. They have the best red velvet



Que?! I literally gasped when I read that! Madness! 

What does monkey snacks smell like? I'm looking at dream and wild strawberry but I have a feeling dream would be too perfume-y.


----------



## Brownie518

hannan said:


> *Que?! I literally gasped when I read that! Madness! *
> 
> What does monkey snacks smell like? I'm looking at dream and wild strawberry but I have a feeling dream would be too perfume-y.




hannan - Yes! Thats what everyone says. They think I'm insane!!! I can not stand cheesecake! 

The monkey snacks is very fruity. Coconut, bananas, orange, grapefruit, and other scents mixed in there. Very sweet!


----------



## Eisani

My fault, not the cream rinse base, it's another one. I'm sorry, *not* the Shea rinse.
The base she uses for the coconut moisture is the same as the shea rinse. This is what she uses for the Ashlii Amala.


----------



## Eisani

OAN, man unit was the featured barber in a show tonight. I must say, he has SKILLS! Everything was very nice and he looked so handsome  I cowashed when I got off work today w/CJ Smoothing and used the leave in, pinned all my hair to one side and went to the show. He said I looked beautiful he can get it


----------



## divachyk

Brownie518


*HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!!! *​


----------



## bronzebomb

beautyaddict1913 said:


> That's what I was going to say!!!! You already dont have THE BEST selection, then your prices are higher than giraffe cooch! Nooo maaam! $30 for those butters and leave-ins - girl bye!
> 
> Yall I am thinking of working from home this Friday so I can do my hair! I am becoming sooo anxious! This weekend will make 7 weeks and this hair still looks perfect! Thats another thing that makes it hard to part with! But Im ready to start coming back in here and telling yall what I have used up lol. I have been using up nothing but cheapie conditioners on this weave! I went through 2 bottles thus far! Whensoever my next wash day is I am anticipating using up a jar of the MHC Honey Hair Masque and the Qhemet MTCG. I will keep yall posted!


 
Stop!!! 

on aonther note...what's all the scents for? Tahitian Vanilla, Hello Sugar??  I feel like a lurker


----------



## chebaby

Brownie518 said:


> I've heard..*.but I don't eat cheesecake!! It might as well be Pepsi!!!*
> I'm going to this little bakery I like. They have the best red velvet


im gonna let this slide since its your b-day lol.

happy birthday lady. enjoy yourself


----------



## chebaby

bronzebomb said:


> Stop!!!
> 
> on aonther note...what's all the scents for? Tahitian Vanilla, Hello Sugar??  I feel like a lurker


jasmines bath and beauty.


----------



## Ltown

Brownie518,   Happy Birthday!  Enjoy you day!


----------



## La Colocha

Happy birthday ms.b.

Mornin ladies, getting started on the hair now even though i am tired. It shouldn't take me too long. My hair is really soft from using the shea rinse this week. And i can still smell that dc underneath the raspberry lemonade.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Brownie518


HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!


----------



## mkd

Brownie518 Happy Happy Birthday girl!!!!


----------



## hannan

Brownie518

Happy Birthday!!! Hope you have a lovely day!


----------



## natura87

Happy Birthday Brownie!!!


----------



## natura87

I'm still in braids...I will cowash  and moisturize later on today.


----------



## Priss Pot

Happy Birthday, Brownie!!!!!!


----------



## Eisani

Brownie, like my neighbor says, HAPPY BIRSDAY!


----------



## bronzebomb

happy birthday Brownie518 

I just finished using the KBB Super Silky (Cherry Mandarin scent) and I love it...more than the Sweet Ambrosia.  I have 4B hair.  I'm not sure the descriptions really matter because it reads "The perfect moisturizing maintenance product for feathery fine straight to medium wavy tresses."  

Thanks hannan for the trade!  It's perfect.  I can't wait to try the Coconut Fig Scent

EllePixie - have you tried the KBB Super Silky yet?  Anyone else like it?


----------



## EllePixie

bronzebomb said:


> happy birthday Brownie518
> 
> I just finished using the KBB Super Silky (Cherry Mandarin scent) and I love it...more than the Sweet Ambrosia.  I have 4B hair.  I'm not sure the descriptions really matter because it reads "The perfect moisturizing maintenance product for feathery fine straight to medium wavy tresses."
> 
> Thanks hannan for the trade!  It's perfect.  I can't wait to try the Coconut Fig Scent
> 
> EllePixie - have you tried the KBB Super Silky yet?  Anyone else like it?



I never tried it...I got a sample of the Hair Nectar at a meet up and didn't like it very much, so I figured the SS would be even lighter.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Hey all I received my SSI order today.
The new scent of the banana brulee reminds me of fruity candy but it's mild. I'm gonna try the new fortifying mask on wash day.


----------



## chebaby

hey all. had a crazy detangling session last night. i found 2 dreads in the back of my head which i found odd because that section is the loosest. and those dreads had to of been there a while fort them to form already. how was i detangling in the shower all this time and still had retarded tangles? anyway i guess ill start detangling, washing and braiding in sections. last night i finger combed, then wide tooth combed then denman brushed. so much hair came out. 3 golf ball size hair balls im so tired of my hair right now. i detangled with repair me, then rinsed while still in the four big twists, then used the shea rinse and my sea mix to braid and today they were not dry so im in a low braid out puff. i dont know what im gonna do with my hair tomorrow. im tired of washing and co washing and detangling. i might just dry braid and hope for the best tomorrow.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Evening Divas!

I got a haul in fa' Jeezus today. I got the Claudie @chebaby I'll send yours out when I find a box and make it to the P.O. (hope you're not in a rush?) I'll try real hard to send it out tomorrow.

I also got SSI. I got an Okra and the "new" Fortifying Masque. I think I got something else (can't remember what). 

I didn't get any Jasmine today tho'. 

Oh, yeah a Home Fragrance Oil I got from BBW. (nothing much).


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> Evening Divas!
> 
> I got a haul in fa' Jeezus today. I got the Claudie @chebaby I'll send yours out when I find a box and make it to the P.O. (hope you're not in a rush?) I'll try real hard to send it out tomorrow.
> 
> I also got SSI. I got an Okra and the "new" Fortifying Masque. I think I got something else (can't remember what).
> 
> I didn't get any Jasmine today tho'.
> 
> Oh, yeah a Home Fragrance Oil I got from BBW. (nothing much).


thanx T, no rush.
i got the tropical coconut today. i love the smell. not too far off fromt he coconut scent that curl junkie uses in a few of her products.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

One Mo' 'Gin


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Hey Ladies. Hair Day.  I wore 2 Plastic Caps, Safflower Oil, Du-rag and Wig for a Hot today at work.  chebaby thanks for reminding me how much WhGO stanks. ...... 

So Safflower was a safe non-scented choice.

I used up 1 Tube of Nexxus Keraphix Reconstructor (I have a coupla' back ups).  Getting ready to Steam with KBB (should use up this jar too)

I'll Steam and the Apply Leave-In & Dry under Dryer.


----------



## La Colocha

Hey ladies, after i did my hair this morning i used avocado silk to moisturize, just a little on each section and i like it so far that way too. I won't do anything to my hair tomorrow because i am washing on friday. Thanks again for the swap mama, that tahitian vanilla smells like heaven, yum. I am going to put in my last order for jasmines on friday for a while because its starting to get hot out. The only hauling i will do for next month is the vs and bbw sale and that is it for a minute.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> thanx T, no rush.
> *i got the tropical coconut today. i love the smell. not too far off fromt he coconut scent that curl junkie uses in a few of her products.*


 
chebaby

Told You You'd like it.  And I also said it smelled familiar.  

I think it smells like alot of thangs. 

But CJ didn't come to mind.  Something else.....hmmmm???? Don't know off-hand.erplexed


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha

Glad it came.  That was fast.  And thank you for Swapping wid' me.

_*does a brutha' franklin 2 times falls out & goes sits down*_


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Told You You'd like it.  And I also said it smelled familiar.
> 
> I think it smells like alot of thangs.
> 
> But CJ didn't come to mind.  Something else.....hmmmm???? Don't know off-hand.erplexed


when i first smelled it i kept thinking how familiar the scent was but couldnt name it. i think it smells like repair me a little bit. have you tried that?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Did use up a KBB Masque.  I have Back-Ups.  I was just telling La, I won't replace this one, unless it's 1/2 or 30%.  

I got a jar on BF 30% off and going forth, that will be the only way I re-up on this product.  It has to be at a huge discount.

I love it, I will admit...but I love just about errthang.  So no Biggie if I don't have it on hand.erplexed


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> when i first smelled it i kept thinking how familiar the scent was but couldnt name it. *i think it smells like repair me a little bit. have you tried that?*


 
chebaby

I had it, but _Swapped_ it with Fab.  Didn't bother to smell it before I sent it tho'.

I'm glad you like it.


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> @La Colocha
> 
> Glad it came.  That was fast.  And thank you for Swapping wid' me.
> 
> _*does a brutha' franklin 2 times falls out & goes sits down*_



Thank you, yeah the po is speeding up since after the holiday. I will no longer purchase the kbb mask. Jasmines has totally replaced that and the hair dew.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> Thank you, yeah the po is speeding up since after the holiday. I will no longer purchase the kbb mask. *Jasmines has totally replaced that and the hair dew.*


 
La Colocha

Imma still give it to Big Daddy BF.  .........   Daddy gone get some.

Just to see what he Packin'. .........


----------



## Ltown

IDareT'sHair, i got my package today.  Nothing new on hair for me.   Thanks!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ltown said:


> @IDareT'sHair, *i got my package today.* Nothing new on hair for me. Thanks!


 
@Ltown

WOW! That's great Ltown. Don't forget to give me your Review. And Please Lawd....DON'T FORGET TO MOISTURIZE AFTERWARDS! ....

That stuff was no joke the 1st time I used it. I had to pull out the big guns afterwards, but now I think I'm use to it.

The 1st time I used it, I tried to just follow-up with a Conditioning Rinse, now I know I hafta' STEAM Long & Hard after that Bad-Boy!


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> @La Colocha
> 
> Imma still give it to Big Daddy BF.  .........   Daddy gone get some.
> 
> Just to see what he Packin'. .........



You gone get some before bf.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Where errbody at?

I'm done Steaming.  Gone Let this Cool Down a Bit, Rinse and get under dryer.  I want to be done by 7:30.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> You gone get some before bf.


 
@La Colocha

Lawd Chile.....No You Didn't!


http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&sour...el6oEu&usg=AFQjCNEpKEoQ-a03zqVYjE7CXOIUSlHAhA

  That's Me Opening My Box!


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> @La Colocha
> 
> Lawd Chile.....No You Didn't!
> 
> 
> http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&sour...el6oEu&usg=AFQjCNEpKEoQ-a03zqVYjE7CXOIUSlHAhA
> 
> That's Me Opening My Box!



Sure did.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> *Sure did*.


 
La Colocha

Awww Thanks Girlie!:blowkiss:


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Under the dryer. I gotta tell Ya'll (although I've said this before) I Love, Love, Love that Afroveda Ginseng Detangler & Leave-In.  

I'm almost done with the bottle and I'd re-up on it if I catch a Sale. 

It's totally worth repurchasing. I love it that much. I Kid You Not.

I also love MOP (Modern Organic Products) Pear Detangler. It's a Tie & MOP is cheaper.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Now that I'm done with that Jar of Kern dem, I may open up another Jasmine. 

I have 2 Babbasu Xtreme (both in Buttercream). 

I'm tryna' save those because they've been discontinued, so I'll open up an Avocado & Silk. Maybe Lemon Sugar. erplexed 

So, I'll have Open 1 Berries & Cream and 1 Lemon Sugar. (I wanna open something I have duplicates of).


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Hmp. 

Umm... Imma Need BJ to have a Memorial Day _Sale-a-bration_ or something.  

I'm on my last bit of Avosoya Oil.


----------



## Shay72

Imma retire KCKT as a detangler after I finish this bottle. I used my Qhem's Cocoa Detangling Ghee and determined I need thiiiiiick detanglers such as that. I'm on a search. 

I'm in love with gel right now. The two I have are aloe vera gelly and Qhem's (r ya'll noticing a theme ) Honey Bush Tea gel. I have been using gel for slicking my hair back in puffs, ponytails, & buns. I have also been putting a little on my ends and again I'm in . I'm too lazy to shingle and besides my hair is extremely defined but I am loving the simplicity of a little gel on my ends.


----------



## Shay72

Happy Birthday Brownie518 !


----------



## destine2grow

Hey Ladies!!! Happy B'day Ms.Brownie!

I did my hair yesterrday and attempted to use perm rods for the first time and I didnt like how it came out so i wore it in an ponytail!

I am really itching to trt KBB! I am trying to wait for the B2G1 free for the SA, nectar, and super silky! I also want to try the creamylious and butter.


----------



## Brownie518

Shay72 said:


> Happy Birthday @Brownie518 !



Shay72 - Thanks, Shay!!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

Hey Ms. B!  How many Red Velvet Cupcakes did you Eat? ...... 

I hope you had a Marvelous Day!


----------



## Brownie518

divachyk said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> 
> *HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!!! *​





chebaby said:


> *im gonna let this slide since its your b-day *lol.
> 
> happy birthday lady. enjoy yourself



Pepsie and cheesecake!!! 



Ltown said:


> @Brownie518,   Happy Birthday!  Enjoy you day!





La Colocha said:


> Happy birthday ms.b.





curlyhersheygirl said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> 
> HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!





mkd said:


> @Brownie518 Happy Happy Birthday girl!!!!





hannan said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> Happy Birthday!!! Hope you have a lovely day!





natura87 said:


> Happy Birthday Brownie!!!





Priss Pot said:


> Happy Birthday, Brownie!!!!!!





Eisani said:


> Brownie, like my neighbor says, HAPPY BIRSDAY!





bronzebomb said:


> happy birthday @Brownie518





destine2grow said:


> Hey Ladies!!! Happy B'day Ms.Brownie!



Thank you all, ladies!!! 

A few friends of mine took me out for a late lunch and we got a little saucy :alcoholic! I'm tryin to focus right now so I can watch the Bulls!


----------



## Eisani

I'm supposed to be doing practice exams right now  I'm sick and tired of prepping for this exam! I take it Tuesday and pray I pass so I don't have to take it again. I only get two chances to pass, otherwise I'll have to look for another job. No pressure


----------



## Ltown

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Ltown
> 
> WOW! That's great Ltown. Don't forget to give me your Review. And Please Lawd....DON'T FORGET TO MOISTURIZE AFTERWARDS! ....
> 
> That stuff was no joke the 1st time I used it. I had to pull out the big guns afterwards, but now I think I'm use to it.
> 
> The 1st time I used it, I tried to just follow-up with a Conditioning Rinse, now I know I hafta' STEAM Long & Hard after that Bad-Boy!


 
IDareT'sHair, is this protein conditioner? please send me directions on how to use it. It will be a while before I jump on using it unless it stop shedding/breakages. I'm unfortunately still losing hair and it might be something internally going on. 

This is devastating for me so I'll probably be MIA in the hair thread


----------



## La Colocha

Mornin ladies, sorry ltown about your hair, and eisani the job is yours, claim it. Nothing going on with me today. I might do my hair saturday again because i may have to work tomorrow.


----------



## natura87

When I took my mini twists out I didnt detangle properly. When I finally was able to....it wasnt a pretty sight. There was a golf ball sized ball of hair in front of me and I didnt like seeing that. I need to baby my hair for a little bit.


----------



## Ltown

Eisani, take your time and studying no lurking around the internet or here either. You'll be fine!


----------



## mkd

Ltown sorry about your shedding/breakage.  I hope its nothing serious.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

@Ltown so sorry to hear about your hair shedding I hope you find out what's causing it soon.


----------



## Eisani

Thanks La and Ltown. I really like where I am and my conract is contingent upon obtaining a particular license. I don't think there are many minorities with the license so I REALLY want this!! My exam and study time is paid which is a blessing. Just taking a small break right now. Practice scores have gone up sharply today! I'm optimistic, yall just pray for me!


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Eisani said:


> Thanks La and Ltown. I really like where I am and my conract is contingent upon obtaining a particular license. I don't think there are many minorities with the license so I REALLY want this!! My exam and study time is paid which is a blessing. Just taking a small break right now. Practice scores have gone up sharply today! I'm optimistic, *yall just pray for me*!


 

Will do


----------



## divachyk

Got my SheScentIt ship notice! Yep!


----------



## chebaby

ok i posted all this stuff only for it to not post
hello ladies
i shampooed last night with cd purifying shampoo. the more i use it the more i like it. i cleaned my scalp really well and it gave a really nice tingle. then i conditioned with the cd manoi conditioner for 5 minutes and i like it. it was very moisturizing and i didnt loose any hair. then i air dried naked hair and my hair seems like its back to normal. so saturday i will be doing a nake wash and go.

today i co washed with the last of my emergencee(will purchase AO GPB in its place) and then detangled and left in kckt. then i did a low pony. i love it. only thing is i cut bangs so the front cant fit in the pony. i slicked it down though lol.
tonight ill just mist with ojon and make a high puff and tomorrow just wear that same puff.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

I missed the Jasmine's sweet deal


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ltown said:


> @IDareT'sHair, *is this protein conditioner? please send me directions on how to use it.* It will be a while before I jump on using it unless it stop shedding/breakages. I'm unfortunately still losing hair and it might be something internally going on.
> 
> This is devastating for me so I'll probably be MIA in the hair thread


 
Ltown

Here's the Site.  You can read up on it.  Yes, it is Protein.  I apply under dryer 20 minutes no plastic cap.  Once per week.  There are threads on it as well.

http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&sour...suCtBw&usg=AFQjCNFTRpFAw_bC0nZV7ZTHqiT1AtbU1Q


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Eisani said:


> Thanks La and Ltown. I really like where I am and my conract is contingent upon obtaining a particular license. I don't think there are many minorities with the license so I REALLY want this!! My exam and study time is paid which is a blessing. Just taking a small break right now. Practice scores have gone up sharply today! I'm optimistic, yall just pray for me!


 
Eisani 

Gurl....We have already 'Claimed' dem Scores & that Job for You! Trust in The Lord & Pray before you take it.  And He will bring it to pass.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Evening Divas!

Ya'll Daddy done rolled up in da' house tonight!  Thanks La Colocha.  Me & Him been staring each other down.  Not sure when Me & Him gone get busy!

Just getting in.  Got my Package from La.  chebaby, I was rushing this a.m. and left your box sitting in the Laundry Room.  Will mail out 1st thing tomorrow.

Will moisturize with Enso Olive & Honey Butter and Seal later with HV Avosoya.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> Evening Divas!
> 
> Ya'll Daddy done rolled up in da' house tonight!  Thanks @La Colocha.  Me & Him been staring each other down.  Not sure when Me & Him gone get busy!
> 
> Just getting in.  Got my Package from La.  @chebaby, I was rushing this a.m. and left your box sitting in the Laundry Room.  Will mail out 1st thing tomorrow.
> 
> Will moisturize with Enso Olive & Honey Butter and Seal later with HV Avosoya.


no rush girl.

im in a terrible mood today and got a little change in my pocket. i need to purchase something besides food to lift my spirits


----------



## La Colocha

curlyhersheygirl said:


> I missed the Jasmine's sweet deal



What? don't tell me its gone, please jeezus no



IDareT'sHair said:


> Evening Divas!
> 
> Ya'll Daddy done rolled up in da' house tonight!  Thanks @La Colocha.  Me & Him been staring each other down.  Not sure when Me & Him gone get busy!
> 
> Just getting in.  Got my Package from La.  @chebaby, I was rushing this a.m. and left your box sitting in the Laundry Room.  Will mail out 1st thing tomorrow.
> 
> Will moisturize with Enso Olive & Honey Butter and Seal later with HV Avosoya.



Your welcome girl, yall take it slow now, he might have you calling in sick.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> Your welcome girl, *yall take it slow now, he might have you calling in sick*.


 
La Colocha

After Ya'll Done Wore Him out...Ya'll Passin' Him On!.

Po' Thang.  Now It's My Turn to see what I can do wid him.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> Evening Divas!
> 
> *Ya'll Daddy done rolled up in da' house tonigh*t!  Thanks @La Colocha.  *Me & Him been staring each other down.*  Not sure when Me & Him gone get busy!
> 
> Just getting in.  Got my Package from La.  @chebaby, I was rushing this a.m. and left your box sitting in the Laundry Room.  Will mail out 1st thing tomorrow.
> 
> Will moisturize with Enso Olive & Honey Butter and Seal later with HV Avosoya.


you a mess.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

La Colocha said:


> What? *don't tell me its gone*, please jeezus no
> 
> 
> It sure is. I couldn't decide what scents to get last night and the kids were bothering me so I decided to purchase this morning after I took them to school and that's when I saw it


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> *What? don't tell me its gone, please jeezus no*


 

La Colocha
curlyhersheygirl

Ya'll just need to email her and ask her to invoice you for it.  (that's what I would do) 

Tell her you were trying to get the $10.00 Hibiscus in X scent using hairluv.  Please send me an invoice.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @La Colocha
> @curlyhersheygirl
> 
> Ya'll just need to email her and ask her to invoice you for it. (that's what I would do)
> 
> Tell her you were trying to get the $10.00 Hibiscus in X scent using hairluv. Please send me an invoice.


 
I'll try that thanks T


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *I'll try that thanks T*


 
curlyhersheygirl

She usually does it.  In fact, I just did it! .......   Well, technically it was late last night .  

I asked her to invoice me for a Hibiscus in Tahitian Vanilla using hairluv and she did this morning.  Thinking about La Colocha saying it smelled All "Dreamy"


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair 
I hope she does it for me.


----------



## La Colocha

curlyhersheygirl said:


> La Colocha said:
> 
> 
> 
> What? *don't tell me its gone*, please jeezus no
> 
> 
> It sure is. I couldn't decide what scents to get last night and the kids were bothering me so I decided to purchase this morning after I took them to school and that's when I saw it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ah noerplexed.
> 
> 
> 
> IDareT'sHair said:
> 
> 
> 
> @La Colocha
> @curlyhersheygirl
> 
> Ya'll just need to email her and ask her to invoice you for it.  (that's what I would do)
> 
> Tell her you were trying to get the $10.00 Hibiscus in X scent using hairluv.  Please send me an invoice.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I would but i may just wait for the next thing to come along. My first jar of a&s still doesn't have a dent in and i am very generous with it. I have more stuff coming from mothers day anyway.
Click to expand...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> @IDareT'sHair
> *I hope she does it for me.*


 
curlyhersheygirl

She Will  You placed a nice order with her and she is tryna' get her stride back, so I think she would.

Keep us posted.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> 
> She Will You placed a nice order with her and she is tryna' get her stride back, so I think she would.
> 
> *Keep us posted*.


 

You know I will


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My Motto:  "All They Can Say is No"  Ya'll know I'm a high-maintenance PJ.  

I will definitely ask...........


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> My Motto: "All They Can Say is No" Ya'll know *I'm a high-maintenance PJ*.
> 
> I will definitely ask...........


 

I like that .

She emailed me stating she changed it back so I placed my order


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> She emailed me stating she changed it back so I placed my order


 
curlyhersheygirl
La Colocha


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8pUAnrVWUkk


----------



## chebaby

i dont think yall heard me when i said I GOT A LITTLE CHANGE IN MY POCKET AND I WANT TO BUY SOMETHING  so yall heard about anything new?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *i dont think yall heard me when i said I GOT A LITTLE CHANGE IN MY POCKET AND I WANT TO BUY SOMETHING  so yall heard about anything new?*


 
chebaby

Hold on to your Cash. 

I'm sending you a box & an envelope tomorrow, so hopefully that will help a Sista' Out. (when it gets there)

The Claudie you ordered w/me & that other stuff we talked about.


----------



## EllePixie

chebaby said:


> i dont think yall heard me when i said I GOT A LITTLE CHANGE IN MY POCKET AND I WANT TO BUY SOMETHING  so yall heard about anything new?



I just got the new conditioner from Cush and I like it so far. Glycerin is low on the list, no oils, no protein, smells delicious - not like dessert but like sweet flowers...I can't put my finger on it but it's quite lovely. Free shipping through May.

http://www.cushcosmetics.com/UNCOILED_ULTRA_LITE_CONDITIONING_DETANGLER_p/uldc.htm


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Hold on to your Cash.
> 
> I'm sending you a box & an envelope tomorrow, so hopefully that will help a Sista' Out. (when it gets there)
> 
> The Claudie you ordered w/me & that other stuff we talked about.


girl this job is getting on my nerves so bad. i need something to cheer me up besides food(cause i ordered some food too).

i said i was going to get a steama but i dont know now. im trying to see if i will really get some use out of it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

EllePixie

Gurl....Where You Been?:eye:  MIA.

chebaby

You gotta really think if you're gone use it, cause it does take up alot of space.  I  my Steamer.  (I'd never give it up).


----------



## EllePixie

IDareT'sHair said:


> EllePixie
> 
> Gurl....Where You Been?:eye:  MIA.
> 
> chebaby
> 
> You gotta really think if you're gone use it, cause it does take up alot of space.  I  my Steamer.  (I'd never give it up).



Omg that eye is creepy! I got left behind when the new thread started LOL...I was like that little kid running after the train going to Hogwarts...


----------



## chebaby

EllePixie said:


> I just got the new conditioner from Cush and I like it so far. Glycerin is low on the list, no oils, no protein, smells delicious - not like dessert but like sweet flowers...I can't put my finger on it but it's quite lovely. Free shipping through May.
> 
> http://www.cushcosmetics.com/UNCOILED_ULTRA_LITE_CONDITIONING_DETANGLER_p/uldc.htm


thanx girl. i should have known you'd have something new for me to try.

they have a few things im interested in but mostly that extreme protein leave in or whatever its called.


----------



## EllePixie

chebaby said:


> thanx girl. i should have known you'd have something new for me to try.
> 
> they have a few things im interested in but mostly that extreme protein leave in or whatever its called.



 Yea sorry I'm a crackhead...

I almost want to add it to my HG list solely due to the ingredients and lack of protein...I've only used it as my refresher and my leave-in for my wet bun but I'm enjoying it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

EllePixie said:


> Omg that eye is creepy!


 
EllePixie

That's Why I Sent It to You!


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @EllePixie
> 
> Gurl....Where You Been?:eye:  MIA.
> 
> @chebaby
> 
> You gotta really think if you're gone use it, cause it does take up alot of space.  I  my Steamer.  (I'd never give it up).


if i get one im going to get the behuetiful table top one.


----------



## chebaby

EllePixie said:


> Yea sorry I'm a crackhead...
> 
> I almost want to add it to my HG list solely due to the ingredients and lack of protein...I've only used it as my refresher and my leave-in for my wet bun but I'm enjoying it.


i like my conditioners to have a little protein but i might get it anyway to detangle with. yall know i had issues detangle last time. i guess there is something to detangling in sections


----------



## divachyk

@Shay72, I was using the kimmaytube LI but stopped using it. In turn, I'm not using my KCKT. I might put it in a spray bottle, add some water and oil (kind of like how I do my Taliah Waajid Protective Mist Bodifier) and spritz the ng when the waves start to roll in. 

@IDareT'sHair - I've been known to ask a vendor for something a time or two and was not told "no." 

@chebaby, I enjoy my steamer. I steam my DC weekly. Hope you feel better & cheer up.


----------



## chebaby

divachyk said:


> @Shay72, I was using the kimmaytube LI but stopped using it. In turn, I'm not using my KCKT. I might put it in a spray bottle, add some water and oil (kind of like how I do my Taliah Waajid Protective Mist Bodifier) and spritz the ng when the waves start to roll in.
> 
> @IDareT'sHair - I've been known to ask a vendor for something a time or two and was not told "no."
> 
> @chebaby, I enjoy my steamer. I steam my DC weekly. Hope you feel better & cheer up.


thanx girl. i think i would use it to steam my thicker deep conditioners.


----------



## mkd

Hey ladies!

chebaby, cheer up.  I didn't forget about the conditioner!  I just haven't had a chance to catch up with my sister. 

I finally got my SSI shipping notice. 

Hmmm, I think I may be over hair for a bit.  I washed my hair once this week and I think I am going to stick with that for a while.  I have been a bit obsessive and may need a break.


----------



## Shay72

I guess I need to check my e-mail. Maybe I got my SSI shipping notice too. I finished Komaza's Intense Moisture Therapy last night. I have 2 back ups.


----------



## **SaSSy**

I know last year everyone was pretty much against using Afroveda since her price hike. Has anyone revisited her line since she seems to have discount codes every month now?


----------



## hannan

Hello ladies!  Imma try and keep up with this thread. 

Also got a shipping notice from SSI yesterday. Still waiting on Jasmine's. 

I think I might henna tomorrow or Saturday. I've been doing it once a week for the past two after a loooooooooong break and my hair missed it! It hadn't felt so soft and lovely in since I stopped apparently.  I guess it was just laziness.


----------



## bronzebomb

chebaby said:


> if i get one im going to get the behuetiful table top one.


 

I wish I didn't get the table top one...no matter what, they are both awkward.  If I had a re-do, I'd get the free standing version.


----------



## EllePixie

chebaby said:


> i like my conditioners to have a little protein but i might get it anyway to detangle with. yall know i had issues detangle last time. i guess there is something to detangling in sections



Girl, I do EVERYTHANG to my hair in sections. It is miraculous for me - because I have a lot of hair...it just gives the hair less of an opportunity to tangle because you're working with less hair at a time. Think of it - I have seen girls grab their hair and it looks like 1/4 of my hair...with all that mixing together at once that can cause massive tangles. I can finger comb my hair or just comb it in the shower now. I rode my bike around with WET hair and was like effff I'm going to have to detangle this tomorrow...and I totally detangled it in like, five minutes the next day. I like to think my hair is at a family reunion but there are different families on my head.

And I agree with the stand up steamer...and Salons R Us has GREAT CS...one of the attachments on my steamer broke a few weeks ago and I emailed them - they sent me the proper part like the next day.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @La Colocha
> @curlyhersheygirl
> *
> Ya'll just need to email her and ask her to invoice you for it.  (that's what I would do)* *
> 
> Tell her you were * *trying to get the $10.00 Hibiscus in X scent using hairluv.  Please send me an invoice*.



Straight hustla!!!


----------



## hannan

curlyhersheygirl said:


> I like that .
> 
> She emailed me stating she changed it back so I placed my order



Aww man! Am I still too late? I checked and there's nothing.


----------



## Brownie518

hannan said:


> Aww man! Am I still too late? I checked and there's nothing.



@hannan - just go under the Conditioner section. The Hibiscus is listed as 10.00 still. 

http://www.jasminesbathandbeautypro..._Price_HIBISCUS_Deep_Conditioning_Hair_Masque


----------



## hannan

Brownie518 Thank you!!


----------



## Brownie518

hannan said:


> @Brownie518 Thank you!!



hannan - You're welcome 


So, I finished a BFH Red Wine Grape Rinse. I have at least 1 backup. Also, a Claudie's Protein.  I don't think I have a backup. I have to check and see what proteins I have besides the HTN Amino Protein.


----------



## La Colocha

Mornin ladies, going to do my hair tomorrow because i have to work tonight. Nothing going on today but resting.


----------



## bronzebomb

**SaSSy** said:


> I know last year everyone was pretty much against using Afroveda since her price hike. Has anyone revisited her line since she seems to have discount codes every month now?


 
You are  

AfroVeda does not get a lot of love in this thread. I have not purchased anything but the Miss Bhree this year, but I still like Afroveda. I may purchase some Curl Define or the Ashlii Amala this year, but I have a bunch of products I need to use before I do.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

bronzebomb said:


> You are
> 
> *AfroVeda does not get a lot of love in this thread.* I have not purchased anything but the Miss Bhree this year, but I still like Afroveda. I may purchase some Curl Define or the Ashlii Amala this year, but I have a bunch of products I need to use before I do.


 
Umm.....

That is not True. We do talk about AV alot in this Thread. You must not have been payin' 'ttention.

In Fact, I am waiting on a Sale And/Or Discount Code to Buy another Moringa Ginseng Detangling Serum.

And Several of us Love the Ashlii Raspberry DC'er. And someone else uses the Emu Oil(s) and I love the Ginger Root Pomade too.

So, that is not 'true'.  And.....If you got a Discount Code, give it up.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Moring ladies. I'm gonna wash my hair and do an ayurvedic paste in a bit then DC with the SSI fortifying mask.


----------



## La Colocha

For those who are interested i think vicki's secret is having their semi annual sale starting today. I looked on the site and its up and it wasn't there yesterday. Call your store in advance to make sure. I will be going today to see what they have.


----------



## bronzebomb

IDareT'sHair said:


> Umm.....
> 
> That is not True. We do talk about AV alot in this Thread. You must not have been payin' 'ttention.
> 
> In Fact, I am waiting on a Sale And/Or Discount Code to Buy another Moringa Ginseng Detangling Serum.
> 
> And Several of us Love the Ashlii Raspberry DC'er. And someone else uses the Emu Oil(s) and I love the Ginger Root Pomade too.
> 
> So, that is not 'true'.  And.....If you got a Discount Code, give it up.


 

LOL...OK! For some reason I didn't think people cared for AfroVeda. I know before, there were many post about AV..so I must have missed them. I stand corrected. I just thought "AfroVeda Gate" meant "no purchases"

I did see your post about the Ashlii Amala, which made me want to try it...

Personally I like AfroVeda, so I had not changed my opinion.

Mala always give coupon codes...I didn't think y'all liked Afroveda, that's why I didn't post them...sorry  Bad Bronze!


----------



## bronzebomb

Has anyone tried the Carol's Daughter Monoi Collection yet?


----------



## EllePixie

bronzebomb said:


> Has anyone tried the Carol's Daughter Monoi Collection yet?



Lexi has a review on YouTube, that's all I've really seen.


----------



## natura87

Morning ladies.

Still wearing the braids with a twistout in the back. I used Shea Mositure Deep Treatent Masqu as a leave in. It cannot be used as a DT on this head.. only a leave in.

I created a monster in that Heat Training thread.


----------



## EllePixie

natura87 said:


> Morning ladies.
> 
> Still wearing the braids with a twistout in the back. I used Shea Mositure Deep Treatent Masqu as a leave in. It cannot be used as a DT on this head.. only a leave in.
> 
> I created a monster in that Heat Training thread.



You did!


----------



## natura87

**SaSSy** said:


> I know last year everyone was pretty much against using Afroveda since her price hike. Has anyone revisited her line since she seems to have discount codes every month now?



I never used it, but I was considering it. The price hikes and the lack of consistency turned me off.


----------



## natura87

EllePixie said:


> You did!



I didnt mean to. I just thought her hair is purty and I wanted to see what people thought about her opinion on Heat Training. I agree with her.


----------



## EllePixie

natura87 said:


> I didnt mean to. I just thought her hair is purty and I wanted to see what people thought about her opinion on Heat Training. I agree with her.



True. I just don't like the whole "her hair doesn't look like mine therefore we can't be in the came 'category'" mentality. Everyone's hair looks so different to me.


----------



## natura87

EllePixie said:


> True. I just don't like the whole "her hair doesn't look like mine therefore we can't be in the came 'category'" mentality. Everyone's hair looks so different to me.




Yup. My hair doesnt look like that but I'm not going to hate on her hair. My hair doesnt look like her hair for a variety of reasons.

1. I am APL when stretched but barely out of TWA stage when it is freshly washed.

2. I am lazy as hayle when it comes to doing my hair....she seems to put in work.

3. No 2 heads of hair are the same. Her hair and mine arent even on the same wavelength,  My hair is similiar to hairsothick.


----------



## bronzebomb

mkd said:


> I have coconut fig and oatmeal honey. The oatmeal honey smells good. I don't love the coconut fig, its too light to me. I haven't tried the fruit punch.


 
The oatmeal honey smells like Oyin's Honey Wash.  The Fruit Punch is fruity!  I really like the Coconut Fig, it's a lighter version of BBW Fig.  the Cherry Mandarin is really nice and fruity.

I still want to try the Sultry Sandalwood, Hibiscus, and Rose.  A representative said they should come back some time this year.

The only one that I have not liked so far is the Egyptian Musk...smells like incense.


----------



## La Colocha

La Colocha said:


> For those who are interested i think vicki's secret is having their semi annual sale starting today. I looked on the site and its up and it wasn't there yesterday. Call your store in advance to make sure. I will be going today to see what they have.



My store didn't have it, she said it was online for now and the store sale would be in early june. Dem and bbw gone kill me waiting on these sales.


----------



## natura87

The Shea Moisture DTM leaves my hair feeling kinda greasy, but its a good greasy if that makes any sense.


----------



## Zaz

I'm back in here two minutes and I already wanna buy something, I wish I knew how to quit you .

EllePixie I was just on your blog and now I want a Sue Maesta Hood but I'm not about to pay $8 to ship one item, I'll just wait till next time I'm in the city and go to Ricky's.

ION I just finally threw out my Oyin box and realised they sent me candy with my order, how sweet. My birthday just passed and I was hoping to have my KBB arrive then but I realised she hasn't even sent me a shipping notice yet, I guess it'll be a nice surprise when it arrives


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Just rinsed out the SSI fortifying mask and my hair feel so soft. This is a keeper.It's lighter than the banana brulee but it's more moisturizing; my hair just drank it up . This is only the second protein DC I've tried so keep that in mind but if you've tried Mozeke's protein DC this is WAY better .


----------



## EllePixie

Zaz said:


> I'm back in here two minutes and I already wanna buy something, I wish I knew how to quit you .
> 
> EllePixie I was just on your blog and now I want a Sue Maesta Hood but I'm not about to pay $8 to ship one item, I'll just wait till next time I'm in the city and go to Ricky's.
> 
> ION I just finally threw out my Oyin box and realised they sent me candy with my order, how sweet. My birthday just passed and I was hoping to have my KBB arrive then but I realised she hasn't even sent me a shipping notice yet, I guess it'll be a nice surprise when it arrives



Yah, I only get stuff from Ricky's when I'm spending over $50. And man, that $25 off $75 was great...


----------



## Ltown

Hi, ladies!  Nothing happen as usual. I'm going through my stash and I think I'm over kckt too, will probably sell what's in my stash. Of course the PJ pusha buddy of our IDareT'sHair, got me sprung up on that hibiscus  sale too EllePixie, I thought you were on NC on a PJ haul how's that working

I'm getting little less shedding hopefully the shock is done. I going to try to do less and style it so I don't bother it, twistout actually were the wrong style because it was a tangle, knotted mess. I'm doing garlic poo, tea rinse, garlic pills, and what ever. 

 I'm lying low this weekend and will just keep it braided, I brought a wig today I'm not a wig person but heck sister's be wearing all the time so hopefully it will give my hair a rest on weekends when I go out, I'm not comfortable enough to wear it at work although I should stop being shallow


----------



## EllePixie

Ltown said:


> Hi, ladies!  Nothing happen as usual. I'm going through my stash and I think I'm over kckt too, will probably sell what's in my stash. Of course the PJ pusha buddy of our IDareT'sHair, got me sprung up on that hibiscus  sale too EllePixie, I thought you were on NC on a PJ haul how's that working
> 
> I'm getting little less shedding hopefully the shock is done. I going to try to do less and style it so I don't bother it, twistout actually were the wrong style because it was a tangle, knotted mess. I'm doing garlic poo, tea rinse, garlic pills, and what ever.
> 
> I'm lying low this weekend and will just keep it braided, I brought a wig today I'm not a wig person but heck sister's be wearing all the time so hopefully it will give my hair a rest on weekends when I go out, I'm not comfortable enough to wear it at work although I should stop being shallow



LOL, I am! The other day I got really upset at work and bought that new Queen Helene gel from Whole Foods, but besides that I haven't bought anything since like May 5th. May go get some Mandarin Magic today though b/c that's one of my HGs and I'm out. I allowed myself HG buys lol.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Forgot to mention I used up a few things this week.
16oz Acai phyto ( have back ups)
32oz Nature's Gate Aloe ( have back ups)
8oz Vitamin Reign (not a repurchase and no back ups)
4oz pumpkin seed defrizzer (have back ups)
16oz KBN gel ( not a repurchase and no back ups)
12oz SheaMoisture retention shampoo ( have back ups)
12oz SheaMoisture smoothie (not a repurchase and no back ups)
8oz AOHC (have back ups)


----------



## natura87

curlyhersheygirl said:


> Forgot to mention I used up a few things this week.
> 16oz Acai phyto ( have back ups)
> 32oz Nature's Gate Aloe ( have back ups)
> 8oz Vitamin Reign (not a repurchase and no back ups)
> 4oz pumpkin seed defrizzer (have back ups)
> 16oz KBN gel ( not a repurchase and no back ups)
> 12oz SheaMoisture retention shampoo ( have back ups)
> 12oz SheaMoisture smoothie (not a repurchase and no back ups)
> 8oz AOHC (have back ups)



Whoa.

* e-high-fives curlyhersheygirl *


----------



## Charz

@curlyhersheygirl

 @ a few things. 

I remember the good old days


----------



## chebaby

hello everybody
i went to whole foods today and purchased coconut oil(whole foods brand, hope i like it as all coconut oil is not the same)
also got AO GPB the big bottle, and queen helen gelly.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Charz
natura87
It took me awhile to use them all. I'm trying to make space for new things .


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Evening Divas!

chebaby I mailed you package(s) this a.m. so be on the Look-Out next week.

I just applied some Enso Naturals Olive & Honey Butter and will Seal with Marshmallow & Moss Serum.

So Far, I'm liking these products.


----------



## Eisani

Hey all. Cowashed this morning w/my creme conditioner aka Shea cream rinse, used some as a leave in and put my hair in two french braids. I did an off-center part, sealed w/castor moringa serum and Vaseline shea butter petroleum jelly. I got a lot of compliments. I love how thick my braids are, they remind me of when I was little. Days like this I don't miss the relaxer. 

Just did another practice exam and I'm totally discouraged. My scores are bipolar. Ah well, I'll do another later on tonight. I'm kind of over today.


----------



## La Colocha

Hey ladies, just came to tell yall bye, since the world gone end tomorrow. I hope i get off work before jeezus comes.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> Evening Divas!
> 
> @chebaby I mailed you package(s) this a.m. so be on the Look-Out next week.
> 
> I just applied some Enso Naturals Olive & Honey Butter and will Seal with Marshmallow & Moss Serum.
> 
> So Far, I'm liking these products.


thanx T:blowkiss:
im glad you are liking the enso stuff. all the products sound good.


----------



## EllePixie

La Colocha said:


> Hey ladies, just came to tell yall bye, since the world gone end tomorrow. I hope i get off work before jeezus comes.



Bye!!! Tell the maker I said hello b/c I think I'm going the other way.


----------



## chebaby

Eisani said:


> Hey all. Cowashed this morning w/my creme conditioner aka Shea cream rinse, used some as a leave in and put my hair in two french braids. I did an off-center part, sealed w/castor moringa serum and *Vaseline shea butter petroleum jelly*. I got a lot of compliments. I love how thick my braids are, they remind me of when I was little. Days like this I don't miss the relaxer.
> 
> Just did another practice exam and I'm totally discouraged. My scores are bipolar. Ah well, I'll do another later on tonight. I'm kind of over today.


is that something you made? just a mix of vaseline and shea butter?


----------



## chebaby

i did a low puff today with kckt. i love the way kckt makes my hair look but what is it with the kc products keeping your hair wet all day unless you blow dry? like what the hell man.
i slicked my hair back with aloe gel. i think im going to go back to slicking back with shea butter and a scarf because i cant stand the way gel makes my hair hard. i mean its not hard as a rock but idont like the stiffness of it.


----------



## La Colocha

EllePixie said:


> Bye!!! Tell the maker I said hello b/c I think I'm going the other way.



You know what, thinking about it i may go the other way too. Well whoever gets there first leave the gate open.

On a serious note, i will be glad when tomorrow is over because that is all i have been hearing about on the radio today.


----------



## La Colocha

chebaby said:


> i did a low puff today with kckt. i love the way kckt makes my hair look but what is it with the kc products keeping your hair wet all day unless you blow dry? like what the hell man.
> i slicked my hair back with aloe gel. i think im going to go back to slicking back with shea butter and a scarf because i cant stand the way gel makes my hair hard. i mean its not hard as a rock but idont like the stiffness of it.



I like the s-curl gel in the blue and gray jar. I have been using it since i was natural. It leaves my hair soft but has a nice hold to it.


----------



## EllePixie

La Colocha said:


> You know what, thinking about it i may go the other way too. Well whoever gets there first leave the gate open.
> 
> On a serious note, i will be glad when tomorrow is over because that is all i have been hearing about on the radio today.



LOL!! Maybe we can get someone from LHCF to make a list for us at the pearly gates so we can all get in...like a club...our $6.50 should cover that, right?


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

EllePixie said:


> Bye!!! Tell the maker I said hello b/c I think I'm going the other way.


 
Ironically I was invited to a "cook out" tomorrow hmmm


----------



## EllePixie

curlyhersheygirl said:


> Ironically I was invited to a "cook out" tomorrow hmmm



LOL I just realized that tomorrow is my alumni org's "Beach Day."


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

I just received my first Jasmine's order as well as some pomades I ordered Monday from Zipporah beauty .

The only scent I don't care for from my Jasmine's order is the Tahitian petals; it's a bit too floral for me so I will use that one first.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> I just received my first Jasmine's order as well as some pomades I ordered Monday from Zipporah beauty .
> 
> The only scent I don't care for from my Jasmine's order is the *Tahitian petals; it's a bit too floral for me *so I will use that one first.


 
curlyhersheygirl

That's why I didn't get it.  I don't like Gardenia etc.....


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> 
> That's why I didn't get it. I don't like Gardenia etc.....


 
IDareT'sHair

I think floral scents are a hit or miss. That one was a miss.


----------



## chebaby

glad i didnt get it either. i stay away from the smell of flowers.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *glad i didnt get it either*. i stay away from the smell of flowers.


 
chebaby

Yup.  Me too.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

I just hope it doesn't linger cuz DH won't hesitate to tell me I smell like an old lady


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *I just hope it doesn't linger cuz DH won't hesitate to tell me I smell like an old lady*


 
@curlyhersheygirl

EWWWW Lemme go read up on that one again.

ETA: What about the 'twist' of fruit?


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> 
> EWWWW Lemme go read up on that one again.
> 
> ETA: What about the 'twist' of fruit?


 
I don't remember getting any fruit undertones hmm I will go check


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Okay.  I'm liking Enso Naturals.  I know their CS has been a bit 'tacky' (slow shipping and there have been some consistency issues and order mix-ups).erplexed  

But overall, I am liking what I've tried.

I can't wait to try the Cacao Deep Conditioner.  Sounds good, but I've read mixed reviews.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *I don't remember getting any fruit undertones hmm I will go check*


 
Hmp.  That's what the description said. 

I'm gone do more sweet/fruity/sensual scents for SummA'. 

Absolutely No Florals.

In the Sensual Scents I'm referring to Vanilla, that Black Currant Vanilla etc....  Exotics.....


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> *Hmp. That's what the description said*.
> 
> I'm gone do more sweet/fruity/sensual scents for SummA'.
> 
> Absolutely No Florals.
> 
> In the Sensual Scents I'm referring to Vanilla, that Black Currant Vanilla etc.... Exotics.....


 

No fruit. I even asked the kids and they said only flowers. Strange enough they like it


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Yup.  Me too.


girl it would have been a mess. i get headaches very easily


tomorrow im going to do a wash and go with the queen helene royal gelly. i hope i like it. then on sunday im going to pre poo with coconut oil in 4 sections, shampoo with cd tui shampoo(very very very gentle shampoo) in the same sections, and then i think i will use mhc olive you to condition. ive been saying i was going to use it for the longest but then jasmine came along and the rest is history. then after i rinse(still in sections) i will braid with THE DEW i miss my dew boo. and my shea mix
i love jasmines shea rinse for my braid outs but i only get 3 day hair. with the dew i get 5 to 6 day hair. cant beat that.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Sunday I think I'll DC with Berries n Cream Avocado & Silk.

I wish my other 2 Jasmine Orders would hurry up & get here!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> No fruit. I even asked the kids and they said only flowers. *Strange enough they like it*


 
curlyhersheygirl

Curly:  It probably does smell really nice.  It probably smelled skrong to you because it's on your head.

To everyone else, it's probably very pleasant.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> 
> Curly:  It probably does smell really nice.  It probably smelled skrong to you because it's on your head.
> 
> *To everyone else, it's probably very pleasant*.


i never got the hype about the smell of flowers i mean, it smells like.....flowers


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> i never got the hype about the smell of flowers i mean, it smells like.....flowers


 
chebaby

So what all did you get?  GBP, the Helene Gel and what else?  

I feel like buying something, but I won't.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

I just rubbed some on the back of my hand and it isn't that bad. I guess it's concentrated in the bottle. It reminds of BBW's cherry blossom or VS love spell which has cherry blossom,jasmine and peach so I guess there are fruit undertones.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> So what all did you get?  GBP, the Helene Gel and what else?
> 
> I feel like buying something, but I won't.


and coconut oil. i wanted some evoo too but the lines were long and didnt have time to get it. so ill pick it up tomorrow.

im looking for something to buy too was thinking about getting some asian stuff but i dont know.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> and coconut oil. i wanted some evoo too but the lines were long and didnt have time to get it. so ill pick it up tomorrow.
> 
> *im looking for something to buy too* was thinking about getting some asian stuff but i dont know.


 
chebaby

Nah...I'm not gone get nothin'. (Today)

curlyhersheygirl

It'll prolly hafta' grow on you.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Nah...I'm not gone get nothin'. (Today)
> 
> @curlyhersheygirl
> 
> *It'll prolly hafta' grow on you*.


 
Doesn't really matter I will just use it and not purchase that scent again.

I want to buy something too but nothing's jumping out at me.


----------



## Brownie518

Hey, ya'll...Just relaxin right now. My allergies are tearing me up. Itchy eye business and sneezing like crazy. 

I used up a Komaza Honey Comb Rejuvenator (one left now) and a bottle of HTN oil (also one left). 

I'll be doing my hair again late Saturday, early Sunday. Thinking about what I want to use.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> Hey, ya'll...Just relaxin right now. My allergies are tearing me up. Itchy eye business and sneezing like crazy.
> 
> I used up a Komaza Honey Comb Rejuvenator (one left now) and a bottle of HTN oil (also one left).
> 
> I'll be doing my hair again late Saturday, early Sunday. Thinking about what I want to use.


 
Brownie518

Hi Ya' Ms. B!

Imma do mine on Sunday a.m. too.

I think I should be using up a HV Moist 24/7.  I don't think anything else tho.erplexed

*I did use up a HTN Lotion and almost finished with a Follicle Invigorator*

Are you using up anything?


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> Hi Ya' Ms. B!
> 
> Imma do mine on Sunday a.m. too.
> 
> I think I should be using up a HV Moist 24/7.  I don't think anything else tho.erplexed
> 
> *I did use up a HTN Lotion and almost finished with a Follicle Invigorator*
> 
> Are you using up anything?




Hey!!! 
I'll probably finish up a Komaza Olive DC and maybe a BFH Custom DC. 

I'm about to go get that new Fortifying Mask and some Marshmallow Herbal cream.


----------



## chebaby

i might go browse the natural hair stor this weekend. see if they got anything new.


----------



## chebaby

Brownie518 said:


> Hey!!!
> I'll probably finish up a Komaza Olive DC and maybe a BFH Custom DC.
> 
> I'm about to go get that new Fortifying Mask and some Marshmallow Herbal cream.


you just reminded me that i still have komaza deep conditioners and a komaza shea butter lotion(unless i sold it, cant remember lol). if i didnt sell it then next weekend im gonna use that for a braid out.

oh and i think i have one more use of my kckt before its gone. that bottle only last like 3 uses since you gotta use it to detangle.


----------



## Brownie518

I think I got a shower gel in Tahitian Petals...can't wait to see how I like that. Its been a while since I tried any new scents and I got stuff in 4 new ones this time. We'll see...


*sigh* at natura's 'heat training' thread...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I've completely lost track of my Jasmine Order(s) and I'm too embarrassed to e-mail her to ask her "What All Did I Get" .........


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> I've completely lost track of my Jasmine Order(s) and I'm too embarrassed to e-mail her to ask her "What All Did I Get" .........






I did, too. Better check your emails for your order receipt. 

I think you said you got like 7 more A&S and 4 Hibiscus...


----------



## chebaby

i might change my mind and use a jasmines a&s this weekend instead of mhc olive you. or maybe ill pre poo with one and deep condition with the other.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> I did, too. Better check your emails for your order receipt.
> 
> *I think you said you got like 7 more A&S and 4 Hibiscus...*


 
Brownie518

I think I did too.

I betta' check them e-mails.  I thought I had gotten a Monkey Snacks, but I don't see it in any of my orders.

I need to stop until I get this stuff in.erplexed


----------



## chebaby

tonight im going to rub my scalp with coconut oil and saturate my hair in it. ive missed not having it on hand.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> I think I did too.
> 
> I betta' check them e-mails.  I thought I had gotten a Monkey Snacks, but I don't see it in any of my orders.
> 
> I need to stop until I get this stuff in.erplexed


i forgot i got a monkey snacks. its very light.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *i forgot i got a monkey snacks. its very light.*


 
chebaby

Maybe I 'opted' for the Banana Buttercream or Banana Coconut?  I know I got a Banana something....


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Maybe I 'opted' for the Banana Buttercream or Banana Coconut?  I know I got a Banana something....


she has too many scents. i was gonna get banana butter cream too but ended up getting vanilla butter cream. its in my order tha hasnt come yet.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Maybe I 'opted' for the Banana Buttercream or Banana Coconut?  I know I got a Banana something....



I think you mentioned getting the Banana Coconut. 

I really feel like doing my hair


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *she has too many scents.* i was gonna get banana butter cream too but ended up getting vanilla butter cream. its in my order tha hasnt come yet.


 
chebaby

This is true. 

I can't wait to smell that Cherry Pineapple


----------



## EllePixie

You guys know Jasmine uses bases right?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> I think you mentioned getting the Banana Coconut.
> 
> *I really feel like doing my hair*


 
Brownie518

I may do mine late tomorrow evening or early Sunday a.m. (Right now I'm leaning towards early Sunday a.m.)


----------



## IDareT'sHair

EllePixie said:


> *You guys know Jasmine uses bases right?*


 
EllePixie

Yep.  And I have no problem with that because I ain't mixing up nothing.

It does not bother me in the least.


----------



## Brownie518

EllePixie said:


> You guys know Jasmine uses bases right?



............


----------



## chebaby

EllePixie said:


> You guys know Jasmine uses bases right?


yea, im gonna get the shea rinse base when i use up some stuff, now that i have scents i can sent everything. mkd is sending me a jasmines nourishing conditioner base so ill scent that with hello sugar


----------



## EllePixie

IDareT'sHair said:


> EllePixie
> 
> Yep.  And I have no problem with that because I ain't mixing up nothing.
> 
> It does not bother me in the least.





Brownie518 said:


> ............





chebaby said:


> yea, im gonna get the shea rinse base when i use up some stuff, now that i have scents i can sent everything. mkd is sending me a jasmines nourishing conditioner base so ill scent that with hello sugar



Yea I was just checking, I thought you would. I don't mind her bases either because that stuff smells GOOD and I heard that the bases smell nasty.


----------



## Charz

Does anyone have this at their grocery store?  I have paypal...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Bases, Faces, Smaces, & Places...... Oh Who Cares!   

I know I ain't mixing nothing.  I like her.  I like her stuff. It's reasonable. 

And it's all good with me.


----------



## Brownie518

Charz - you something else!!!  I was looking at that Red Lobster thread and thinking of these!! They sell that at Walmart


----------



## Charz

Brownie518

ummm there is no walmart in DC, and I don't drive around here...anyone going to walmart anytime soon?  I'll trade money or hair products.


----------



## Ltown

Evening ladies!   I used up hydratherma growth, and moeske oil, no back up gifted by Angel T!   I have been mixing up some concotions: oil base(avocado, evco,evoo) cofee beans with some eo, it stink don't feel nothing special maybe caffiene will grow my edges.  The lastest oil brewing is burdock, nettles, horsetail, i'm just trying to use up oils since most oils have the same oils mixtures.   

I will saturate hair tonight with vatika, wash with garlic poo tomorrow and use jasmine.

Ellepixie,  i know jasmine use base but i just prefer getting it from her and the discounts make it worth it.


----------



## Brownie518

Charz said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> ummm* there is no walmart in DC*, and I don't drive around here...anyone going to walmart anytime soon?  I'll trade money or hair products.





I'll be going sometime this weekend. I'll see how many I can get.


----------



## Charz

Brownie518 i know girl, but wally world would shut down all the small businesses. But would love one in the DMV that was metro accessible.


OMG I would be so grateful. I'd like 10-20 packs. it's 23 bucks on amazon for 22 packs but I feel some kinda way if I could get it like at 50 cents a pack.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ltown said:


> Evening ladies! I used up hydratherma growth, and moeske oil, no back up gifted by Angel T! *I have been mixing up some concotions: oil base(avocado, evco,evoo) cofee beans with some eo, it stink don't feel nothing special maybe caffiene will grow my edges. The lastest oil brewing is burdock, nettles, horsetail, i'm just trying to use up oils since most oils have the same oils mixtures.*


 
@Ltown

You really make some good mixes. 

So, if anyone can 'concoct' something to grow back edges it will be you.

Those mixes sound good & promising. I hope they work.


----------



## Ltown

Charz said:


> Does anyone have this at their grocery store?  I have paypal...




Charz, i know you have a walmart or even safeway near you  i will check mine tomorrowfor you


----------



## Brownie518

Charz said:


> @Brownie518 i know girl, but wally world would shut down all the small businesses. But would love one in the DMV that was metro accessible.
> 
> 
> OMG I would be so grateful. I'd like 10-20 packs. it's 23 bucks on amazon for 22 packs but I feel some kinda way if I could get it like at 50 cents a pack.



Yeah, I think they are definitely under a dollar, too. I'll see how many I can get.


----------



## Charz

Ltown said:


> @Charz, i know you have a walmart or even safeway near you  i will check mine tomorrowfor you



Ltown, there are no walmarts that are metro accessible and I just walked to safeway and giant and they didn't have any 

i'm desperate


----------



## divachyk

IDareT'sHair said:


> @EllePixie
> 
> Yep.  And I have no problem with that because I ain't mixing up nothing.
> 
> It does not bother me in the least.





EllePixie said:


> You guys know Jasmine uses bases right?





Brownie518 said:


> ............





chebaby said:


> yea, im gonna get the shea rinse base when i use up some stuff, now that i have scents i can sent everything. mkd is sending me a jasmines nourishing conditioner base so ill scent that with hello sugar



Raises hand in ignorance. Can someone explain bases?


----------



## Ltown

Charz said:


> Ltown, there are no walmarts that are metro accessible and I just walked to safeway and giant and they didn't have any
> 
> i'm desperate


, this is my kind of  cooking just add water, i got to get up early for dd will txt you if i find it.


----------



## chebaby

Charz said:


> @Brownie518 i know girl, but wally world would shut down all the small businesses. But would love one in the DMV that was metro accessible.
> 
> 
> OMG I would be so grateful. I'd like 10-20 packs. it's 23 bucks on amazon for 22 packs but I feel some kinda way if I could get it like at 50 cents a pack.


theres a new walmart in landover. well kinda new, its been there about a year. ive only been once when it first opened and you would have thought they were giving away free cars the amount of people hat was there
i dont know about metro so i dont know how you would get there though.


----------



## Charz

chebaby yeah i'd have to take a bus from the metro and I refuse. Thanks tho.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

divachyk

When things are a base it is already pre-mixed usually plain/unscented and the Seller may add their own fragrances, oils etc....to it.


----------



## chebaby

divachyk said:


> Raises hand in ignorance. Can someone explain bases?


bases are products that i guess manufacturers make and small businesses can buy a base and add other oils to it and call it their own. or, some dont even add their own ingredients, just scent and sell it.
you ever wonder why you might use two products and they have the same exact ingredients? its probably a base. 

heres a great thread on it
http://www.naturallycurly.com/curltalk/4a/114641-hair-products-their-bases.html


----------



## chebaby

i wonder if i eat those garlic biscuits would it stop my shedding


----------



## Brownie518

chebaby said:


> i wonder if i eat those garlic biscuits would it stop my shedding









...that My Boyfriend is Gay thread is ...


----------



## chebaby

Brownie518 said:


> ...that My Boyfriend is Gay thread is ...


you know i done been up in that thread waiting to see what happens. its like reading a book.

i think im about to buy some herbs and powders. i think i want some rhassoul, marshmallow, horsetail, and maybe nettle.


----------



## Brownie518

chebaby said:


> you know i done been up in that thread waiting to see what happens. its like reading a book.
> 
> i think im about to buy some herbs and powders. i think i want some rhassoul, marshmallow, horsetail, and maybe nettle.



Yes it is!! 

Where you getting the herbs from? I want some marshmallow, horsetail, and hibiscus. Whats a good site?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> you know i done been up in that thread waiting to see what happens. its like reading a book.
> 
> i think im about to buy some herbs and powders. *i think i want some rhassoul, marshmallow, horsetail, and maybe nettle.*


 
chebaby

Good choice of herbs & powders.  What about Marshmallow Root?  That one is suppose to be pretty good.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I never go in any of the other threads.erplexed


----------



## mkd

Brownie518, where is this thread? OT?

Hey yall.  Finally washing my hair.  I am seriously thinking I am going to enjoy washing once a week.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Good choice of herbs & powders.  What about Marshmallow Root?  That one is suppose to be pretty good.


yea i want that. i hear it gives amazing slip


----------



## chebaby

mkd said:


> @Brownie518, where is this thread? OT?
> 
> Hey yall.  Finally washing my hair.  I am seriously thinking I am going to enjoy washing once a week.


relationship forum.


----------



## chebaby

Brownie518 said:


> Yes it is!!
> 
> Where you getting the herbs from? I want some marshmallow, horsetail, and hibiscus. Whats a good site?


im about to check now. i know mountainroseherbs is good but i need to see if i can get everything from one site.
also fromnaturewithlove has a few things too.


----------



## chebaby

Brownie518, mountainroseherbs has your hibiscus.
it has almost everything i want except rhassoul and thats the main thing i want. they even have tea bags if you want to make a hair tea.
im thinking about trying black tea rinses.


----------



## Brownie518

chebaby - thanks, girl! I'll go check them out now...


----------



## chebaby

oh im wrong they do have rhassoulc lay


----------



## Shay72

Just catching up and as usual ya'll have me


----------



## divachyk

Snagged off Ebay, The vials of Alfaparf SEMI DI LINO Essential SHINE OIL. Hope I like.


----------



## chebaby

i just purchased a huetiful steamer.


----------



## Ltown

Good morning ladies!  Doing hair early got to run dd around.    chebaby, and Brownie518,  you both are mixers like me.  I have been thinking aobut the marshmallow root too but haven't jumped on it, i still have panthenol, wheat protein that i have use and had over year or so.  Everything i buy i make sure those are in it.


----------



## Ese88

hey guys komaza care is having a giveaway that they announced on facebook and twitter:

This is a GIVEAWAY WEEKEND and we are so excited! All week we have been sharing about the benefits of the Moku Pre-Shampoo Treatment. As a "can't do without" item, we would like to share it with you! Orders placed this weekend (May 20-May 22) will receive a 4oz bottle of the Moku Pre Shampoo. We hope you enjoy! For more about this item, please see our blog: http://www.komazahaircare.com/blog/2011/05/more-good-info/


----------



## Shay72

chebaby said:


> i just purchased a huetiful steamer.


 
I think this was a perfect purchase for you because you don't like to sit or dc for long.


----------



## Ltown

Charz, and Brownie518, i got those cheese biscuit 10 of them for you hope they taste good.  I can't bring them today so pm your address today.


----------



## Charz

OMG Ltown thank you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

How much do I owe youuuuuuuuuuuuu

Imma be etin chee biskicks fa Jeezus


----------



## Priss Pot

The other night I co-washed my hair and did a "wash 'n go" w/ KCCC.

I'm gonna wash again today and do a braid-out.  Earlier in the week I did a braid-out using Giovanni Direct + avocado butter and it turned out nice, not too weighed down at all.


----------



## Shay72

I'm contemplating doing twists on airdried banded hair over the Memorial Day weekend. I'm off Friday through Tuesday. I've twisted specifically for twistouts not to wear out and haven't done any twists/twistouts since becoming natural. I'm looking for variety. Getting a bit tired of the wash n go's.


----------



## chebaby

Shay72 said:


> I think this was a perfect purchase for you because you don't like to sit or dc for long.


thanx, i think so too. i think it only lasts for 20 minutes and ill probably only use it twice a month. when i get it first thing im gonna steam with is AO GPB


----------



## mkd

My SSI came today!


----------



## Ltown

Hey ladies where is Ms. T?  Just went to see bridemaids, good funny movie, not just a chick flick either.


----------



## Ltown

mkd said:


> My SSI came today!



mkd,  Is this leavein?  Do you or anyone flexi rod?  I got to find something less stress to do with my hair, i think braidout causes too much tangle and knots too the shedding i have.


----------



## La Colocha

Hey ladies, haven't started my hair yet still tired but i have to move around. It has been raining for 2 days, the sun is peeked out now so i may get out for a bit.


----------



## Charz

I can't wait for some cheddar biscuits!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Hey Girls....Been laying around all day being La'ZEE! 

Got a Shipping Notice & e-mail from Jasmine.  

She said she shipped ALL my Avocado & Silk's but she didn't say how many that was?

M&S'ing with Enso Naturals.


----------



## chebaby

Hey ladies, I went to ulta today for the first time. Don't like the store as much as I thought I would. I got KMS curl balm and a sample of hair rules kinky curly cream and ag fast food leave in. I also went to whole foods and got the queen Helen curl conditioner.

I used up a kckt today. No back ups.

I ended up down silver spring today by accident and saw so many naturals. It was beautiful.


----------



## chebaby

Oh and ulta had FHI blow driers for $40.


----------



## La Colocha

Going to start my hair in a few, just got back from the mall and got the dibs on the bbw semi annual sale. My store isn't going to do a regular sale like usual, they are doing a test pilot, so i am not too happy about that. The other store is further away so i don't know if i will go or not. The sale starts june 10th for anyone who is interested.


----------



## mkd

Ltown, I did get SSI leave in.  I like it a lot.  I don't do flexi rod sets because they cause me to have a lot of tangles for some reason.  I like the look though.


----------



## Charz

*does chedda bisquick two step*


----------



## Shay72

La Colocha said:


> Going to start my hair in a few, just got back from the mall and got the dibs on the bbw semi annual sale. My store isn't going to do a regular sale like usual, they are doing a test pilot, so i am not too happy about that. The other store is further away so i don't know if i will go or not. The sale starts june 10th for anyone who is interested.


 
Test pilot....WTF is that ? They do the annual sale online but of course the better deals are in the store.


----------



## chebaby

i conditioned my hair with the queen heleen royal conditioner and it wont be a repurchase. its like really mediocre. now im sitting with kms balm on my hair. my hair is still wet but it instantly defined my hair, so i cant wait to see what it looks like when its dry.

i cant wait to get my steamer so i can do my protein treatments with it. when i get the claudies im gonna use it with that, AO GPB and jasmines a&s since its so thick.


----------



## divachyk

Used up the last of my Kenra about 2 weeks ago. Have another litre on on hand. Received an Ulta 20% coupon, purchased another Kenra today.


----------



## bronzebomb

divachyk  Kenra huh?  i have a small bottle.  i don't think I've tried it yet


----------



## La Colocha

Shay72 said:


> Test pilot....WTF is that ? They do the annual sale online but of course the better deals are in the store.



They get stuff in the store that no other stores will have and they test them out to see how they will sell. I'm sure they will have something for the sas, but i really want to try the classic scents, that is the only reason i wanted to go. I have smelled everything they have out to date and i wanted some of the older stuff that is going to be retired.


----------



## Brownie518

Charz said:


> *does chedda bisquick two step*







			
				Shay72;13478341[B said:
			
		

> ]Test pilot....WTF is that[/B] ? They do the annual sale online but of course the better deals are in the store.



I was wondering the same thing! They playin right now


----------



## Brownie518

I'll be doing my hair later on tonight. I think I'll prepoo with Olive Drench, wash, and DC with some JMRB or BFH Custom DC. I plan to cowash with the Hibiscus later this week.


----------



## La Colocha

Brownie518 said:


> I was wondering the same thing! They playin right now



Its not every store ms.b , its only 100 stores and mine is included. Just call and ask if you store is a test store before the sale starts if your interested. They will be able to tell you for sure.


----------



## Brownie518

Thanks, La. I will call them.


----------



## La Colocha

Brownie518 said:


> Thanks, La. I will call them.



Yes girl, she told me and i was like WHAT? she took a step back lmao, playing with my emotions.


----------



## beautyaddict1913

Hello ladies! I picked the worst weekend to do my hair! I have been doing it the past 3 days! I removed my weave Thursday night because I thought I would only work a half day Friday, My boss asked me to assist with an assignment so I worked extra late Friday. I was so tired that I came home & saturated my hair in Qhemet CTDG and went to bed! I woke up this morning and added some honey hemp to my hair and detangled with my bone comb and modified denman. Then I washed with Yes to Carrots, did a protein treatment with Claudies and followed up with MHC Honey Masque and Qhemet MTCG. I used up the MHC and I have a corner of the MTCG left. Looks like I will be using up the CTDG in the next few weeks as well. I have back-ups of both the MHC & CTDG and wont be repurchasing the MTCG. After rinsing, I spritzed my hair with HV Hydra Sillica (luv it so far, thanks T!!) and I am currently twisting with KCCC & AOHC. I will let yall know how this twist-out turns out!


----------



## La Colocha

Finally about ready to dc, i will wait until memorial day weekend to trim im just too lazy to do it this week.


----------



## divachyk

bronzebomb - yes ma'am, Kenra Moisturizing Conditioner. I tried it last year, hated it, returned it to Ulta. I re-purchased during the litre sale after reading so many good reviews. Loved it the second time around. Now, it's a staple. Works great on my under processed areas of hair.


----------



## destine2grow

Hey Ladies! Last night I cowash with BFH Ginger Orange cleansing con and dc with BFH Banana and Avocado Mask (used up). I also did a HOT with EVOO.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Hey Girls!

Jasmine is having a Sunday & Monday 25% off sale!

Go check it out.  Although you probably already got her e-mail.


----------



## Ltown

Hey ladies of U1B1,  doing hair again, did a overnight garlic oil soak, poo with garlic.  I will probably be stinking like garlic soon because i'm also taking supplement i don't care as long as my hair stop shedding

I'm cleaning house and stash first grabs to my homies, anyone wants dark brown bigen?  I also want to swap gray or purple flexi rod for gray magnetic rollers, can't barely use the smaller ones?  I hate that i gave my flexi away last year, and didn't learn to use them, i watch youtube to deatth this weekend and i got it i'm sitting under dryer now.   My next big purchase is Pibbs hair dryer, this sitting on the floor sucks


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Hey @Ltown

I should be doing my hair too. You just gave me the Inspiration to get started. 

I was gone blow it off until Wednesday, but I guess I should do it. (Just not feeling it right now).erplexed

I'll finish cleaning my room and then decide what Imma do.


----------



## Ltown

IDareT'sHair said:


> Hey @Ltown
> 
> I should be doing my hair too. You just gave me the Inspiration to get started.
> 
> I was gone blow it off until Wednesday, but I guess I should do it. (Just not feeling it right now).erplexed
> 
> I'll finish cleaning my room and then decide what Imma do.



IDareT'sHair,  I'm  too tired after work to do hair, got to workout and if i want to do any  kind of roller set, no time.   School starts back in 2 weeks so my evening will be busy.


----------



## Zaz

I have a long hair day planned today. I washed with Aveda rosemary mint and did an Aphogee 2 step. Under the dryer now and will do a moisture DC with Hairveda sitrihnilla. 

Afterwards I plan on doing mini twists  for the 1st time... Maybe


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ltown said:


> @IDareT'sHair, I'm too tired after work to do hair, got to workout and if i *want to do any kind of roller set*, no time. School starts back in 2 weeks so my evening will be busy.


 


Zaz said:


> *I have a long hair day planned today. I washed with Aveda rosemary mint and did an Aphogee 2 step. Under the dryer now and will do a moisture DC with Hairveda sitrihnilla. *
> 
> *Afterwards I plan on doing mini twists for the 1st time... Maybe *


 
Zaz
Ltown

I'm proud of you Ladies....

I think Imma wait until tomorrow.  I just can't get myself started.

And...If I were going to do it today, I woulda' started hours ago.


----------



## Eisani

Just came to say hi. Nothing to share, my hair is a tangled mess and I don't care. The past few days have been so rough and I'm emotionally drained. I lost a childhood friend yesterday and my heart just aches. I'm tired, but still have to study. I'll check back later.


----------



## chebaby

sorry to hear about your friend E.  i hope your heart heals.

hey everyone
im about to shampoo with the last drop of aphogee shampoo, glad im using stuff up. next week ill use up my cd tui shampoo. i oiled over night with coconut oil and ill condition today with AOGPB.

also my jasmines shipped.


----------



## mkd

Hugs Eisani.  I am sorry for your loss. 

Hey ladies!!!


----------



## chebaby

so im finished my hair.
i did it in sections and im loving it. after the first time detangling with the denman last week i havent had any issues with shedding or tangles. i think i just wasnt getting all the shed hair out at first and it was just coming little by little(which looked like a lot because it had been building up for a while. which is why i had the two dreads in the back). today was so easy to detangle.

again, cant wait to get my steamer. i cant wait to see how my hair reacts to it. esp. with protein.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Decided not to do my hair today. Too tired & drained (for some reason I just didn't feel up to it).

@Eisani *Hugs & Prayers from all of us*

Haven't used up anything. Maybe tomorrow. I may come home and feel like gettin' busy.

Also, I did not look at Jasmine's 25% off Sale. _Seriously, I didn't_.


----------



## chebaby

i wont even think about going to jasmines site she already got all my monies lmao.


----------



## La Colocha

Hey ladies, e praying for you. Not up to much today, going to moisturize with the shea rinse, making progress of using up some stuff, hopefully in the next 2 weeks something will be gone. Won't take advantage of the sale this time around, still waiting on 2 a&s and 2 shea rinses, i am pretty stocked for a while. Maybe see what i need again on black friday.


----------



## Shay72

Eisani you are in my thoughts.

My Jasmine's shipped also. Supposedly I got a notice in my mailbox to pick up my Shescentit according to track & confirm. We'll see. That ish doesn't always = the truth.

Finished a Sheamoisture Deep Treatment Masque. I have one back up. Decided I'm not detangling today. I just don't want to . Besides my hair has been stretched most of this week. Or I may just finger detangle out of the shower and again in the shower. I'm just sick of it.


----------



## divachyk

Hello Ladies! Today I'm trying out Hairveda Sitrinillah for the 1st time - 

Eisani, I'm sorry for your loss. Prayers go out to you and yours. My family experienced a loss also. I lost an Aunt a few days ago to lung cancer. I'm hanging in there. My husband is a cancer survivor (stomach) so in moments like these, when you hear of another passing to cancer, anxiety somewhat kicks in and causes your mind to think crazy thoughts. I have to just remind myself, no two (cancer) journeys are the same.


----------



## hannan

Eisani I'm sorry for your loss. Sending many hugs your way. 

I haven't had much time to do my hair these days. I still have SSI avocado on my hair from last night that needs to be rinsed out.  Only 3 more weeks left till the end of this quarter for school, so I'm still trying to hang in there! It's so close yet so far away.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Eisani


----------



## Shay72

So....no one has mentioned Qhem's summer sale which is on June 4th . Currently there are no details on how long or the percentage off or if the new twisting creme or reformulated Karkady Mist will be ready. 

What is the purpose of a curly pudding? Is it for wash & go's and maybe twists and braids to provide moisture & some hold?


----------



## Zaz

Eisani and divachyk Sorry for your losses 

I feel like I spent all day on my hair, I'll be happy not doing anything at all to it for a week  Here are my (not so mini) twists:


----------



## Shay72

Zaz
You are right on time . I needed some inspiration for this upcoming holiday weekend. How long did it take you and did you do it on dry or wet hair? What products did you use?


----------



## Zaz

Shay72 said:


> Zaz
> You are right on time . I needed some inspiration for this upcoming holiday weekend. How long did it take you and did you do it on dry or wet hair? What products did you use?



It was my first time doing twists that I planned on wearing out so I didn't quite know which of the gazillion products I own to use so I followed her because I happened to have her products on hand: 
*eta fixed the link to specific post*
http://naturalsobsessed.blogspot.com/2011/05/protective-styling-with-twists.html

I did them on freshly washed hair I moisturised with a bit of Oyin dew then blow dried with grapeseed oil. Afterwards I applied SheaMoisture Deep treatment masque to hold the twists. 

It took me about 3 1/2 hours but I did it while I watched tv and took food breaks. Also the twists got bigger as I worked my way to the top of my head, the back is way smaller


----------



## Eisani

Thank you ladies 

divachyk thank you, and I'm sorry for your loss. Cancer is such a terrible disease and you're right, no two journeys are the same. Don't let those thoughts run you ragged, your husband survived and he's there with you. 

So I browsed Jasmine's just because.


----------



## hannan

@divachyk Sorry for your loss as well. 

I'll keep you and the family in my thoughts.


----------



## Shay72

Zaz said:


> http://naturallyobsessed.net/
> 
> It took me about 3 1/2 hours but I did it while I watched tv and took food breaks. Also the twists got bigger as I worked my way to the top of my head, the back is way smaller


 
I  her. Her hair is so beautiful .

Oh yeah I plan to set aside all of Monday for this project. I figure I will divide my hair into sections and take breaks after each one. I know myself enough to know if I try to tackle too much at once I will get overwhelmed and give up. A little at a time. If I'm still working on it on Tuesday, that's fine too .


----------



## beautyaddict1913

Hello ladies, Im up really late, this has been a weekend! ughh! My twist-out with AOHC and KCCC came out all wrong! It was sooo huge and sticky! I hate that! I think I used too much KCCC. I also don't think I can use AOHC with any stylers, it causes way too much frizz for me each time. Its fine as a moisturizer but not as a leave in for "out" styles. I think I prefer the BRBC. I would love to swap my unopened jar of AOHC with someone for some BRBC, CTDG or HV Hydra-Silica! 

Tonight I came home and co-washed with Honey Hemp and left in some sweet ambrosia and let my hair dry an hour in bands to stretch it. Then I braided it with OHM sweet pudding. Once again, I will let you know how things turn out. Thats the worst thing about coming out of weave - getting used to doing my hair again. I have a few techniques down but I still want to learn more - and I am also still experimenting with product combos since I have several products that I have yet to try. Hopefully by Black Friday my experimenting will be over!


----------



## Ltown

@Eisani, @divachyk, I'm sorry for your loss and pray for you and the family.


----------



## Charz

Eisani divachyk my heart goes out to you ladies.

Ltown I want some more of that bangin soup. Oh and that raspberry desertttt omg!!!


----------



## SimJam

Hay ladies ... we have a holiday here in Jamaica, so Im finally getting some time to LHCF.

on to other things I hope BFHs FB account got hacked or somethin because there's a post that says "thank all you for making me rich" not right at all, even if its true lolol


----------



## EllePixie

Eisani and divachyk My condolences for both of your losses {{{{{hugs}}}}}

Any other lovers of the KBB Super Silky besides bronzebomb? I have a coupon that expires 6/1...


----------



## Ltown

Charz said:


> @Eisani @divachyk my heart goes out to you ladies.
> 
> @Ltown I want some more of that bangin soup. Oh and that raspberry desertttt omg!!!


 

 Charz, it funny since we went to that place I see the commerical all the time.  Let me know when those biscuits get there, we didn't try them yet.


----------



## divachyk

Thank you ladies~

Tried Hairveda Sitrinillah and loved it. Hair felt very soft. 

Since I will be headed out of town to visit with family, I will sneak away and locate a BSS.


----------



## Loves Harmony

EllePixie said:


> Any other lovers of the KBB Super Silky besides @bronzebomb? I have a coupon that expires 6/1...


 
I love the Super Silky from Kbb. Waiting for my shipment for some more now. To me its alot better the the Hair Milk (makes my hair hard).


----------



## EllePixie

Loves Harmony said:


> I love the Super Silky from Kbb. Waiting for my shipment for some more now. To me its alot better the the Hair Milk (makes my hair hard).



Awesome, the Milk is really just great slip to me.


----------



## mkd

I wonder if I should try the super silky.  Is it moisturizing?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

mkd said:


> *I wonder if I should try the super silky. Is it moisturizing?*


 
mkd

I ** the Super Silky.  In Fact, that's how I First started on KBB. 

Fab sent me a bottle or 2 of the Super Silky and I fell in love with it and moved on to the Milks, Butters and DC'er.  (Pusha')

The Super Sillky gets 2 Thumbs Up from Me.  I thought it was nice & moisturizing.


----------



## EllePixie

Well I hope I like it...I technically just broke my no buy for it...whoops.


----------



## Charz

Ltown they got to my apt at 8:30!!! Imma make some tonight!!!!


----------



## natura87

I am going to do my hair tonight. It hasnt been wet in just ovr a week. I think that might be a record.erplexed.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Hey Divas!

Came in a little early and got started on my Hair.  I think I may have a little virus.  Just not feeling 100%

I thought I'd use something up.  Maybe Friday.  I should finish a) Roux PC *will not replace for awhile* b) Hairveda Moist 24/7 *have back ups of the back-ups of the back-ups.......

Will use BFH, HV & Nexxus Ensure for my Acidifying Conditioner ph Balance 3.0 and PC has 4.5.  Not sure If I'll come back to this one & repurchase.

Used Cathy Howse UBH DC'er.  And Steamed with A&S Berries N' Cream.

Will M&S with Enso.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

EllePixie

It's lighter than the Milk.  I think you'll like it.  (Can't wait for your Review).


----------



## EllePixie

IDareT'sHair said:


> EllePixie
> 
> It's lighter than the Milk.  I think you'll like it.  (Can't wait for your Review).



Yea the Milk is super slippy and moisturizing, but it will NOT absorb into my hair (I can see white beads on my strands) and the glycerin is terrible in low dews. I checked my HG list and I have like 7 LIs with glycerin and 2 without. Like really?


----------



## chebaby

i had the super silky once but i dont think i used it, i think i gave it away. it doesnt have glycerine which means i can use it on my braid outs but thats what i have the dew and shea rinse for(even though shea rinse has glycerine its low on the list and my hair doesnt swell until the third day. whith kbb SA and hair cream my hair swells the first day).
or i can just use kbb SA and seal with the hair butter since its more of a pomade.

my braid out turned out nice and shiny today. love it. and i have a loooooonnnnnnggggg week ahead of me so it better last all week cause i wont have time to do it over.  i hate long weeks. im like a baby when im tired and cant sleep, i want to burst out crying lmao. ill be workingl 16 hour shifts this week.


----------



## natura87

My neice knocked over a bottle of Shea Moisture. I'm giving that kid the side eye right now.


Is it too much if I prepoo and DC..? What is a good protein conditioner ?


----------



## mkd

IDareT'sHair, next time KBB has the leave ins on sale, I am going to get a super silky.  Thanks for the review.  

Hope you feel better.


----------



## Zaz

Now I'm mad I didn't get the Super Silky sample, when you assemble your own sample pack the Super Silky isn't an available choice


----------



## divachyk

Any Oyin Memorial Day sale alerts? I'm a-waiting.

Feel better T (IDareT'sHair).


----------



## divachyk

Oh snap, got a shipment today! SheScentIt
Okra Hair Reconstructor
CoCo Creame LI
Fortifying Hair Masque
Banana Brulee

Since this stuff resembles food items, like Bear Fruit...am I to refrigerate it? I want to crack them open so badly and take a whiff to smell it but since I won't be using them right away, I guess I should leave them nicely sealed.


----------



## Ltown

IDareT'sHair,  sorry you feel sick, get some rest and get better!


----------



## EllePixie

mkd said:


> IDareT'sHair, next time KBB has the leave ins on sale, I am going to get a super silky.  Thanks for the review.
> 
> Hope you feel better.



Do you need a coupon?


----------



## chebaby

my huetiful steamer shipped today and should be here on Wednesday im so excited. i thought this was going to be a bad week but seems like its getting better already.


----------



## Brownie518

Hey, ladies!! 
I'm sitting here at work feeling terrible. My head is pounding and my throat is hurting.  T, feel better!!


----------



## Brownie518

This week, I used up a Roux PC, BFH Deep Balance (that only had a tiny bit left), and Afroveda Jojoba Emu oil.
I purchased a jar of CPR. 

I can't wait to get my Jasmine's so I can check out these new scents.


----------



## chebaby

everyone who is sick, i hope you guys feel better.


----------



## mkd

EllePixie said:


> Do you need a coupon?


Awww thanks EllePixie.  What percentage off is it?


----------



## Eisani

Thanks Charz EllePixie Ltown...urbody  I'm feeling better today. I need to let some conditioner soak into this hornet nest so I can detangle but eh, I still don't feel like alladat.


----------



## beautyaddict1913

Y'all got me wanting to try the super silky now! You guys know that I have been totally over the hair milks for a while now! Great slip & great scents but just as EllePixie said they do not absorb into my hair! The SA feels great going on but when it dries so does my hair! I still have 4 more full bottles of the milk to use. Now I regret not getting any super silky when I did B2G1 for my mother earlier this month. How is the hair nectar guys? Is it worth a try?


----------



## EllePixie

beautyaddict1913 said:


> Y'all got me wanting to try the super silky now! You guys know that I have been totally over the hair milks for a while now! Great slip & great scents but just as EllePixie said they do not absorb into my hair! The SA feels great going on but when it dries so does my hair! I still have 4 more full bottles of the milk to use. Now I regret not getting any super silky when I did B2G1 for my mother earlier this month. How is the hair nectar guys? Is it worth a try?



To me the Hair Nectar is in the same boat as the Ambrosia, they both have glycerin, so meh.

A little tip...200mL is $16, and 400mL (~13oz) is $24....it's much more cost effective...*whistles, walks away*


----------



## bronzebomb

I like the Super Silky more than I like any of them. I have 4B super dense medium strands and my hair is Super Silky when I use it. The Sweet Ambrosia leaves my hiar drier.


----------



## EllePixie

bronzebomb said:


> I like the Super Silky more than I like any of them. I have 4B super dense medium strands and my hair is Super Silky when I use it. The Sweet Ambrosia leaves my hiar drier.



My hair has also been loving products that are made for fine hair, even though my hair is NOT fine b/c they usually have less butters and oils...and butters/oils build up quickly on my hair and do not absorb due to my lower porosity.


----------



## Eisani

EllePixie I haven't ordered KBB in I don't know when, but I remember liking the Super Silky a lot. I used it on damp or dry hair and before flat ironing. 

I NEEDS to find that cranberry cocktail fragrance oil  I ordered two different ones hoping they'd be similar. They both smell nice, but not the same. I love that cranberry cocktail this time of year.


----------



## EllePixie

Eisani I was hoping to use it for that as well! I don't straighten often but I need a light condish without glycerin.

I order EVERYTHING in Vanilla Latte. It smells like vanilla amaretto to me. It's just amazing...


----------



## bronzebomb

Chammomile Sage is my favorite.  I've tried a few...but nothing beats it!


----------



## Eisani

bronzebomb I used to love that scent as well, then I tried using it just a while ago and the scent got on my nerves  The very first sultry sandalwood I received smelled ah-mazing, but when I reordered it smelled like woodchips  I remember letting Fab smell the original. I talked to Kern and she insisted the scent hadn't changed. I aint crazy. 

OAN and totally OT, why do I continue to buy trail mix when I hate raisins? I get irked at the raisins, but they're where they're supposed to be. They just look like dead flies.  Oh, and guess what? I missed a passing score on my exam by 3 points  I have to wait 30 days to do it again.


----------



## mkd

Eisani said:


> @bronzebomb I used to love that scent as well, then I tried using it just a while ago and the scent got on my nerves  The very first sultry sandalwood I received smelled ah-mazing, but when I reordered it smelled like woodchips  I remember letting Fab smell the original. I talked to Kern and she insisted the scent hadn't changed. I aint crazy.
> 
> OAN and totally OT, why do I continue to buy trail mix when I hate raisins? I get irked at the raisins, but they're where they're supposed to be. They just look like dead flies.  Oh, and guess what? I missed a passing score on my exam by 3 points  I have to wait 30 days to do it again.


 Sorry Eisani.  You will pass the next time!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Hey Grills

Hope everyone is well. Still not 100% so more than likely I'll be off & on again today.  

I got a huge Jasmine Haul with 12 A&S's. *Oh My*

I did get a Monkey Snacks afterall. Just M&S'ed with Enso Naturals. 

I got my Enso Package from our friend today too. (Which was nice to get).

Haven't Used up anything.erplexed 

I really like that Enso Marshmallow & Moss Hair Serum. (it's nice).


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Eisani

I agree with mkd!  You'll pass it next time.  Use this next 30 days to reflect on the items you missed.

We're Cheering For You!


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> Hey Grills
> 
> Hope everyone is well. Still not 100% so more than likely I'll be off & on again today.
> 
> I got a huge Jasmine Haul with 12 A&S's. *Oh My*
> 
> I did get a Monkey Snacks afterall. Just M&S'ed with Enso Naturals.
> 
> I got my Enso Package from our friend today too. (Which was nice to get).
> 
> Haven't Used up anything.erplexed
> 
> I really like that Enso Marshmallow & Moss Hair Serum. (it's nice).


hey @IDareT'sHair, i hope you feel better. reminds me of when i get the flu. and thanx lady, i got my package today the claudies smell good compared to the peppermint it used to smell like.


----------



## chebaby

hey all
my braid out is holding up well. my long week starts tomorrow

i am not buying anything hair related for a LONG while. and i mean that. i now have more jasmines than i care to mention lol. i have more than 10 shea rinses(decided to mention )


----------



## chebaby

oh and speaking of jasmines, i am very disappointed in the summer peach scent it smells like powder with a hint of peach. i have a darcys daily leave in in peach and it smells  but jasmines peach is 
so far my fave scents are sugar cookie, vanilla butter cream, warm vanilla sugar and brown sugar spice.
the 2 vanillas and the sugar cookie smell very similar. and the brown sugar smells like dew. i thought the brown sugar smelled like a sugar cookie but when i actually smell the sugar cookie scent its much more creamy and sweet in scent and the vanilla buttercream is like a softer version of sugar cookie.


----------



## La Colocha

Hey ladies, just checking in, nothing much going on. Che bummer about the summer peach, i haven't gotten my order yet and i was looking forward to smelling that one.


----------



## chebaby

La Colocha said:


> Hey ladies, just checking in, nothing much going on. Che bummer about the summer peach, i haven't gotten my order yet and i was looking forward to smelling that one.


you might like it. its not at all what i expected though. but i was really upset because thats one of the scents i really really wanted.


----------



## Eisani

Thanks ladies. I'll get it together. I know what areas I plan to focus on and that should take me over the hump.

Not sure what to do with the hair tonight, but something has got to give! I'm tired of buns, twists, and no one else close to me seemed to like my two french braids  The funeral is Saturday, maybe I'll straighten for that. 

I also may sell my G lobal BKT and that Methi Sativa. Idk.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

Let me know if you wanna swap An A&S for a Cherry Pineapple.  I don't know how I ended up with 3 Cherry Pineapple.

I need to get rid at least 1-2 of those.


----------



## beautyaddict1913

Hello ladies getting ready to leave work. Im wearing a braid-out today. I used the OHM pudding, the hold is nice but I dnt think I like braidouts much since they don't give me much control. Gonna go home and spritz my hair with the hydra-silica mist (my new love, I have been stalking the HV site until they open on 5/28 so that I can request a half-gallon special order lol) and I will twist my hair with the OHM pudding. Just want to try one more style before I zing it up for the remainder of the week. Looking forward to this coming wash day. I will be steaming with CJ Deep Fix or BFH Pistachio - my first time using either product!!!


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Let me know if you wanna swap An A&S for a Cherry Pineapple.  I don't know how I ended up with 3 Cherry Pineapple.
> 
> I need to get rid at least 1-2 of those.


i actually only have 2 a&s believe it or not and one is a pineapple upside down cake that you sent me
the other is a hello sugar if you want that one?


----------



## chebaby

beautyaddict1913 said:


> Hello ladies getting ready to leave work. Im wearing a braid-out today. I used the OHM pudding, the hold is nice but *I dnt think I like braidouts much since they don't give me much control. *Gonna go home and spritz my hair with the hydra-silica mist (my new love, I have been stalking the HV site until they open on 5/28 so that I can request a half-gallon special order lol) and I will twist my hair with the OHM pudding. Just want to try one more style before I zing it up for the remainder of the week. Looking forward to this coming wash day. I will be steaming with CJ Deep Fix or BFH Pistachio - my first time using either product!!!


the bolded is so funny. i feel the same about twist outs. my twists outs are always cute day one but never last and they are always too fluffy. but my braid outs can last for a whole week without even using a product with hold. 
i do want to re-try twist outs though.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

That's okay, but I'll probably be sending you a Cherry Pineapple.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> That's okay, but I'll probably be sending you a Cherry Pineapple.


you sure you dont want the hello sugar in exchange for it? i know you like that scent and i can part with it. the pineapple up side down cake is my fave scent anyway and whatever scent that first jar of nourishing was. now that smell nice.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> you sure you dont want the hello sugar in exchange for it? i know you like that scent and i can part with it. the pineapple up side down cake is my fave scent anyway and whatever scent that first jar of nourishing was. now that smell nice.


 
chebaby

Imma put it on the Exchange Forum and see what happens.  I will still be sending you the Nourishing in Raspberry Lemonade.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Imma put it on the Exchange Forum and see what happens.  I will still be sending you the Nourishing in Raspberry Lemonade.


thanx girl.
if you ever want the hello sugar just let me know. its gonna take me forever to get through the first jar.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *thanx girl.*
> if you ever want the hello sugar just let me know. its gonna take me forever to get through the first jar.


 
chebaby

No Gurl.  Thank You!


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> No Gurl.  Thank You!


 you must really want to get rid of it

im on NC and seems like people are still having texture problems with enso


----------



## chebaby

i cant wait to steam with the claudies protein.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> you must really want to get rid of it
> 
> *im on NC and seems like people are still having texture problems with enso*


 
If You can, pm me that link.

SimJam

I'd also like to see that Post from BFH where she was saying folx done made her rich _*rolls eyes hard*_


----------



## Ltown

Hi ladies, Eisani, wish you well on studying,  IDareT'sHair, your body telling you to rest!     I have too many A&S in my frig i don't like to have over stock of hair products  i need to have extra water, with these tornado hitting place i'm not stocked.  I will be tomorrow

I'm doing my garlic poo/oil again and will flexirod set.  It looks so much better than my twistout and no knots or tangles.


----------



## mkd

Tonight would be my wash day I am not washing twice a week anymore so I will wait until the weekend and bun the rest of the week.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

Hey There Ms. B!

Get in here so we can catch up!


----------



## Brownie518

chebaby said:


> oh and speaking of jasmines,* i am very disappointed in the summer peach scent* it smells like powder with a hint of peach. i have a darcys daily leave in in peach and it smells  but jasmines peach is



@bolded - Girl!! I thought I liked the Peach but turned out I was smelling something else . I don't like it either. I don't get a Peachy tone from it at all. Its weird. 

IDareT'sHair - 12?!?!?!?!


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> If You can, pm me that link.
> 
> @SimJam
> 
> *I'd also like to see that Post from BFH where she was saying folx done made her rich* _*rolls eyes hard*_



Oh, I forgot to go look at that....


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *Oh, I forgot to go look at that....*


 
Brownie518

If you find it, lemme see it.  That's a major turn-off for me. 

Girl yeah 12 

I still don't know how I ended up with 3 Cherry Pineapple's


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> If you find it, lemme see it.  That's a major turn-off for me.
> 
> Girl yeah 12
> 
> I still don't know how I ended up with 3 *Cherry Pineapple*'s



This sounds so good!! I can't wait to get mine 

This weather is killin me.  This sinus pressure headache is a mutha!! And I'm at work and we have an All Hands meeting that I am skipping. I already know ya'll won't be giving us s**t, I don't need to hear it.  I'm grumpy...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> This sounds so good!! I can't wait to get mine
> 
> This weather is killin me.  *This sinus pressure headache is a mutha!!* And I'm at work and we have an All Hands meeting that I am skipping. I already know ya'll won't be giving us s**t, I don't need to hear it.  I'm grumpy...


 
Brownie518

This is what has me feeling bad.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

Lemme know if you wanna Swap one of these Cherry Pineapples for sumthin'.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> This is what has me feeling bad.



We've had rain every day for the last 2 weeks. This is week 3 and today it got extremely humid and much hotter . My head is pounding!!  
See, this is why I don't like summer


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> Lemme know if you wanna Swap one of these Cherry Pineapples for sumthin'.



I'll let you know...once I get mine and smell it


----------



## destine2grow

mkd said:


> @IDareT'sHair, next time KBB has the leave ins on sale, I am going to get a super silky. Thanks for the review.
> Me too
> Hope you feel better.


 


Zaz said:


> @Eisani and @divachyk Sorry for your losses
> 
> I feel like I spent all day on my hair, I'll be happy not doing anything at all to it for a week  Here are my (not so mini) twists:


  Very pretty!

I hope everyone that is sick I hope you feel better and Eisani you will do better next time on your exam!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

Gotta Tell You....The _Exotic Coconut_ is the bomb.com


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> Gotta Tell You....The _Exotic Coconut_ is the bomb.com



Is it? I think I have a shower gel from BBW in that.  I got something in the Caribbean Coconut coming. I hope I like that one.


----------



## chebaby

Brownie518 said:


> @bolded - Girl!! I thought I liked the Peach but turned out I was smelling something else . I don't like it either. I don't get a Peachy tone from it at all. Its weird.
> 
> @IDareT'sHair - 12?!?!?!?!


girl it smells like some sort of powder


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> Is it? I think I have a shower gel from BBW in that.  I got something in the *Caribbean Coconut *coming. I hope I like that one.


 
Brownie518

This one is good too.


----------



## Brownie518

chebaby said:


> girl it smells like some sort of powder



Yes!!!!! And I can NOT stand powder scents!! When SO and I first got together, I told him he had to stop using that powder scented deodorant or we couldn't see each other. I wasn't playing, either.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> Yes!!!!! And I can NOT stand powder scents!! *When SO and I first got together, I told him he had to stop using that powder scented deodorant or we couldn't see each other.* I wasn't playing, either.


 
Brownie518

Think about how many massages you'd be missin' .......


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> Think about how many massages you'd be missin' .......



I know, girl!! 

*sigh* I wish I had stayed home tonight


----------



## chebaby

Brownie518 said:


> Yes!!!!! And I can NOT stand powder scents!! When SO and I first got together,* I told him he had to stop using that powder scented deodorant or we couldn't see each other. I wasn't playing, either. *


 i want to grow up to be like you


----------



## Brownie518

chebaby said:


> i want to grow up to be like you



.......


----------



## mkd

I am hair bored.  I think I need a new hobby.  

I wonder how the shea rinse would work as a leave in for me.  chebaby, what would you compare it to?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I wonder if I get to some kind of goal...if I'll get hair _bored_. Or be PJ Cured?

Hmmm??????


----------



## Brownie518

^^ I wonder, myself...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *^^ I wonder, myself...*


 
Brownie518

About You OR Me? .......... 

I can't even think that far ahead because I got a lonng way to go.


----------



## SimJam

IDareT'sHair said:


> If You can, pm me that link.
> 
> @SimJam
> 
> I'd also like to see that Post from BFH where she was saying folx done made her rich _*rolls eyes hard*_


 

@IDareT'sHair if you go on their FB page the status updates are still there

http://www.facebook.com/pages/Bear-Fruit-Hair/133830239985197


----------



## chebaby

mkd said:


> I am hair bored.  I think I need a new hobby.
> 
> I wonder how the shea rinse would work as a leave in for me.  @chebaby, what would you compare it to?


i compare it to honey hemp by oyin. it has the same texture for me and basically makes my hair feel the same. the difference though is that even though i love honey hemp as a co wash it sometimes dries my hair out as a leave in. so i no longer use it as a leave in unless i seal with something else. but shea rinse i can use as a leave in with no problems. but as a co wash they are pretty much the same.


----------



## EllePixie

mkd said:


> I am hair bored.  I think I need a new hobby.
> 
> I wonder how the shea rinse would work as a leave in for me.  chebaby, what would you compare it to?



I'm not che obvi, but I thought it was similar to Oyin Honey Hemp condish.


----------



## EllePixie

chebaby said:


> i compare it to honey hemp by oyin. it has the same texture for me and basically makes my hair feel the same. the difference though is that even though i love honey hemp as a co wash it sometimes dries my hair out as a leave in. so i no longer use it as a leave in unless i seal with something else. but shea rinse i can use as a leave in with no problems. but as a co wash they are pretty much the same.



Wow! Jinx!


----------



## chebaby

i dont know if ill ever get hair bored. too many styles (even though i stick to the basics) for me to get bored. also my hair changes so much i learn something new often.
i am product bored right now though.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

SimJam said:


> @IDareT'sHair *if you go on their FB page the status updates are still there*


 
SimJam

Girl. I saw it.  How disappointing.


----------



## chebaby

EllePixie said:


> Wow! Jinx!


great minds...... lol.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> *About You OR Me?* ..........
> 
> I can't even think that far ahead because I got a lonng way to go.





Both of us...anyone, really.


----------



## SimJam

IDareT'sHair said:


> @SimJam
> 
> Girl. I saw it. How disappointing.


 
I was rlly hoping to see a message to the tune of "my a/c was hacked, my crazy ex broke into my house and posted from my FB page, I was high " 

ANYTHING


----------



## IDareT'sHair

SimJam said:


> I was rlly hoping to see a message to the tune of "my a/c was hacked, my crazy ex broke into my house and posted from my FB page, *I was high " *
> 
> *ANYTHING*


 
@SimJam

 For Real Tho'.

And if you So Rich now....You need to be offering better discounts than 5%


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @SimJam
> 
> For Real Tho'.
> 
> And if you So Rich now....You need to be offering better discounts than 5%



...5%?


----------



## mkd

Thanks chebaby and EllePixie.  I had a bottle and 30 oz of the base of shea rinse but I kind of want to revisit it. 

I can't believe BFH said that.  she must be out her mind.  Thanks for making me rich.  That must be a joke.


----------



## chebaby

i looked up bear fruit hair on FB and two pages came up. one page said the other was hacked.


----------



## mkd

chebaby said:


> i looked up bear fruit hair on FB and two pages came up. one page said the other was hacked.


I hope that's the case.  It has to be.


----------



## divachyk

Just saying HELLO ladies! Hope all is well with everyone.


----------



## Brownie518

divachyk - Hey, girl!!! I was looking at your blog and you make me want to bun!!!


----------



## divachyk

Brownie518 - it's a way of life for me now. I bun with little to no effort. About a year ago, I could barely bun without being all clumsy. Watch yt vids trying to figure out 'how did she do that.' Go for it! Get at me if you need some sisterly bunning love.


----------



## beautyaddict1913

Evening ladies! Im the last one to check in as usual! I went to the gym tonight and came home and ended up massaging my scalp with Claudie's Scalp Elixir, moisturizing with Claudie's Satin Lotion (thanks T!) and sealing my ends with Claudie's Ends Insurance...Im going to call that my Claudie's regi! I was soooo meticulous about it that it took me all my life to do that along with braiding my hair in 14 braids. I plan to do this 3 times a week, couldn't possibly do it every night! I ended up wearing my hair in a zing for the gym. Made me realize how much I love and miss that style! Plus its too hot here already for twist-outs. I think I will be bunning and zinging until further notice lol. I think I am getting ready to put away all of my gels, custards, & puddings and just use leave ins & moisturizers for summer- kinda like the ladies up north did for winter! Tomoro evening I will co-wash & use a leave-in. I will keep you guys posted! Just glad to have access to my hair again lol!


----------



## chebaby

mkd said:


> Thanks @chebaby and @EllePixie.  I had a bottle and 30 oz of the base of shea rinse but I kind of want to revisit it.
> 
> I can't believe BFH said that.  she must be out her mind.  Thanks for making me rich.  That must be a joke.


mkd, im going to send you a bottle of shea rinse. i have more than enough to share and you twist outs or wash and go might love it.


----------



## EllePixie

See...this is why I didn't need to sub to the updated thread. Now y'all got me wanting to try the shea rinse on my longer hair. Last year I said I wasn't going to buy her stuff again and was supposed to buy the base and add my own fragrance oil, but LOL, jokes on me, I definitely NEVER did that...depending on where my Oyin stuff is after I  finish my HH I might get this instead.


----------



## Shay72

I finished Shea Moisture's Restorative Conditioner. Realized I have 4 back ups . I think my Jasmine's is here.I should be picking up my Shescentit and Jasmine's on the way back from personal training.


----------



## La Colocha

Morning ladies, haven't been able to get on and post much, its been storming here for the past few days and my internet keeps going out. Was going to do my hair today but don't really feel like it, the weather has me tired and lazy.


----------



## Eisani

EllePixie I have 8 lbs of the base  just saying I'm sure I won't be using it all.


----------



## Charz

I'm going under the knife again on the 16th so I'll be living in this thread lol.


----------



## EllePixie

Eisani said:


> EllePixie I have 8 lbs of the base  just saying I'm sure I won't be using it all.



Eisani 8lbs?! Good lord, woman! And I thought I hauled. Love it

Charz For your knee again? I hope you are okay!


----------



## Charz

@EllePixie I'm good, I got one leg done and I need the other one done with the same procedure. It's a work in progress. Thanks tho.


I think I wanna haul curl junkie sometime this year. Dunno why. What do ya'll like?


Just scored this Michael Kors oversized ceramic watch from the Nordstrom bi-yearly sale at 40% off. Ya'll gotta check out the sale! I've been eyeing this watch for months. MK is my fav designer. I love his stuff.


----------



## Ltown

Charz said:


> @EllePixie I'm good, I got one leg done and I need the other one done with the same procedure. It's a work in progress. Thanks tho.
> 
> 
> I think I wanna haul curl junkie sometime this year. Dunno why. What do ya'll like?
> 
> 
> Just scored this Michael Kors oversized ceramic watch from the Nordstrom bi-yearly sale at 40% off. Ya'll gotta check out the sale! I've been eyeing this watch for months. MK is my fav designer. I love his stuff.


 

Charz, I thought you brought one like this already? How did the biscuit taste?


----------



## Charz

Ltown said:


> @Charz, I thought you brought one like this already? How did the biscuit taste?


 
Ltown I have the silver and rose gold oversized one. this one is gonna be more summery.

omg the biscuits taste just like the ones from Red Lobster. I already ate three packs


----------



## bronzebomb

If I ate 3 packs of biscuits, you'd have saw me out of this chair!  Oh my...thin folks amaze me!


----------



## mkd

chebaby said:


> @mkd, im going to send you a bottle of shea rinse. i have more than enough to share and you twist outs or wash and go might love it.


 Thanks chebaby!!!


----------



## Ltown

Charz said:


> @Ltown I have the silver and rose gold oversized one. this one is gonna be more summery.
> 
> omg the biscuits taste just like the ones from Red Lobster. I already ate three packs


 

Charz, cool! I'll hook you up with some more biscuit on me of courses! I'm have dd makes some maybe this weekend. We'll have to hook up before surgery day have some drinks!


----------



## Charz

@bronzebomb lol I go to the gym every day for an hour lol, but yeah genetics help. It's 160 calories a serving... and there are 6 servings a pack. lol!

@Ltown this is my last weekend before I leave to Europe. we should do somethin this weeeekkkendddd. and thanks ladyyy!!!


----------



## Ltown

Charz said:


> @bronzebomb lol I go to the gym every day for an hour lol, but yeah genetics help. It's 160 calories a serving... and there are 6 servings a pack. lol!
> 
> @Ltown this is my last weekend before I leave to Europe. we should do somethin this weeeekkkendddd. and thanks ladyyy!!!


 
Charz, I'm doing cookouts this weekend!


----------



## bronzebomb

Charz 

Girl please, it ain't the gym!  I'd have to agree with your genetics.  My cousin is like you...can eat anything and won't gain a pound. I could sniff those biscuits and gain 3 pounds.


----------



## Charz

bronzebomb said:


> @Charz
> 
> Girl please, it ain't the gym! I'd have to agree with your genetics. My cousin is like you...can eat anything and won't gain a pound. I could sniff those biscuits and gain 3 pounds.


 
bronzebomb, trust I gain weight too, not much in numbers but I can go up a size which is a lot for me.


----------



## Ltown

Charz said:


> @bronzebomb, trust I gain weight too, not much in numbers but I can go up a size which is a lot for me.


 Charz, where would you gain the weight let me know when you get back before your surgery so I can bring your biscuits.


----------



## natura87

SimJam said:


> @IDareT'sHair if you go on their FB page the status updates are still there
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/pages/Bear-Fruit-Hair/133830239985197



What the heck is this? This is rather insensitive and it rubs me the wrong way. Even if you feel that way you dont come out and say it on a public forum knowing your customers can view it.


----------



## Charz

natura87 said:


> What the heck is this? This is rather insensitive and it rubs me the wrong way. Even if you feel that way you dont come out and say it on a public forum knowing your customers can view it.


 
they deleted the negative comment on the post lol. I'mm gonna screen shot it.

Oh and I commented.


----------



## EllePixie

Wait what? Please tell me someone hacked them...


----------



## Charz

EllePixie, no I don't think so, cuz there was a negative comment before mine and it got deleted last night.


----------



## EllePixie

Charz said:


> EllePixie, no I don't think so, cuz there was a negative comment before mine and it got deleted last night.



Charz well hammercy...yea I'm def not buying their stuff now. LOL @ your comment.


----------



## Charz

EllePixie is the owner of bfh black? I feel like she ain't, she basically saying, "thank you nappy a$$ ninjas for making me rich off yo a$$es."


----------



## EllePixie

Charz said:


> EllePixie is the owner of bfh black? I feel like she ain't, she basically saying, "thank you nappy a$$ ninjas for making me rich off yo a$$es."



Charz I don't even know but even still that is a ridiculous comment to put up to your customers unless responding to an a-hole comment to begin with...smh my head at the person who was like, "You're welcome! My hair is so shiny!"


----------



## Eisani

EllePixie said:


> @Eisani 8lbs?! Good lord, woman! And I thought I hauled. Love it


 EllePixie well, considering it only cost $27.50, if was kind of a no-brainer for me. It has grown on me. When I first tried it from Jasmine's a couple summers ago, I didn't like it. Now I love it to cowash and as a leave in. Gon' and get you a big pickle jar of shea rinse


----------



## chebaby

last night was the first time i went to bfh facebook page. if its real thats a damn shame. but then again, if it was hacked couldnt she just delete that page and start a new one? like i said i saw two pages last night. why keep them both?


----------



## chebaby

oh and my steamer came today. huetiful works fast. i ordered like 11 something pm on friday night and i have my steamer on a wednesday.


----------



## EllePixie

Wait why do they have two pages?!?!

http://www.facebook.com/Bearfruithair


----------



## mkd

Charz, the owner of BFH is black.


----------



## divachyk

I use peeped the BFH page notice the thanks for making me rich. Were there others?


----------



## mkd

chebaby said:


> oh and my steamer came today. huetiful works fast. i ordered like 11 something pm on friday night and i have my steamer on a wednesday.


chebaby, when are you going to try your steamer?


----------



## chebaby

mkd said:


> @chebaby, when are you going to try your steamer?


on sunday im going to use it with protein. i dont know if i want to use it with claudies protein or AO GPB.


----------



## Charz

*shots fired* 

I'm feeling ratchet today so excuse me. heh


----------



## Charz

EllePixie

is one the bfh fan page and the other the bfh profile (regular) page?


----------



## EllePixie

Charz said:


> EllePixie
> 
> is one the bfh fan page and the other the bfh profile (regular) page?



I feel like they have to be affiliated b/c the official page still "likes" the other page...


----------



## bronzebomb

The label (profile picutre) looks a little off.  It may have been hacked.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Well, I feel it's totally inappropriate. And if it was hacked into, IMHO they have had  sufficient time to delete it, instead of letting it linger out there turning Your Customer Relations into a Nightmare.

Not a Good Look. No Matter how Great the Products may be.

_*hmp. i bet you won't hear bj sayin' no junk like dat.*_


----------



## natura87

I dc'd with some Lustrasilk. I will rinse it out in a few and wear sme chunky twists for the rest of the week.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

bronzebomb said:


> The label (profile picutre) looks a little off. It may have been hacked.


 
They need to come out with a retraction or something and offer a 60%-75% Sale.

As a form of damage control.


----------



## Ltown

IDareT'sHair, how are you feeling today? 
EllePixie, love your siggy, is that a braided head band or twist band?


----------



## Ltown

Did anyone under the vendor thread about this, that where it needs to be seen. Set it off!!


----------



## Charz

Ltown i'm not trying to get banned or something, u know with the fab thing.


----------



## EllePixie

Ltown said:


> IDareT'sHair, how are you feeling today?
> EllePixie, love your siggy, is that a braided head band or twist band?



Thanks Ltown! What is a twist band? I did a flat roll on the front of my hair.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Ltown

Not that great (thanks for asking). That's why I'm home a little earlyerplexed


----------



## Eisani

IDareT'sHair said:


> They need to come out with a retraction or something and *offer a 60%-75% Sale*.
> 
> As a form of damage control.


  

I promise to dc this evening. Goingto the mall first to find dd a dress for her farewell dance. Lawd everything looks so stinking mature! It's hard to find things that are age appropriate without looking too childish or too grown up.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Eisani said:


> I promise to dc this evening. *Goingto the mall first to find dd a dress for her farewell dance.* Lawd everything looks so stinking mature! It's hard to find things that are age appropriate without looking too childish or too grown up.


 
Eisani

I know she will look beautiful

Hmp.  And you know I'm right about that Sale. *rolls eyes*  

B1 G2 Free or sumthin'.

Hmp.  I'm gone.  BYE.  I do like those Cleansing Conditioners tho'.

_*hmp. thanks for making me rich*_


----------



## Priss Pot

All of this talk about Jasmine's makes me want to try the Shea Butter Cream Rinse now.  It sounds good.  Where did you all find the base?


Today, I washed with Curls Cleansing Cream (trying to use it up) and conditioned with SSI Honey Rinse.  I hadn't used my KCKT in well over a month since using Giovanni Direct as a leave-in, so I grabbed an unused bottle of KCKT that I had and used it as a leave-in this go round.  As usual, very good slip and not super foamy like the Giovanni Direct.  Ahhhhh, decisions decisions on which to stick with.  After having used both consistently, I think I may stick with KCKT, we'll see.  Anyhoo, I did a braid-out sealing with avocado butter and smoothed castor oil on the very ends of my hair.


----------



## mkd

IDareT'sHair, I won't be ordering from BFH anymore either.  

Priss Pot, I am PMing you a link.


----------



## chebaby

hey everyone.
my braid out is still shiny. im surprised, the shine always go away after the first/second day. im gonna have to give credit to my shea mix


----------



## beautyaddict1913

Hello ladies....at work procrastinating! Things went well with my Claudie's regimen! Woke up this morning and spritzed my edges with HV Hydra-Silica & brushed them back with a little Oyin BSP and threw my hair in a zing! Easy and no-fuss! Going to the gym this afternoon and will co-wash with Oyin honey hemp and leave-in DM buttermilk and seal with the DM pomade. I am trying to use up those 2 DM products and I definitely won't be re-purchasing the pomade but we will see with the buttermilk - I like it just doesn't have slip that I need for smoothing.
I was just thinking about all of the stuff I done caked up in my head since wash day (Saturday) lol...KCCC, AOHC, co-washed once with Honey Hemp, then caked up some KBB milk, some OHM pudding, some HV Hydra-sillica then that Claudie's stuff last night, then BSP this morning - this poor head of mine lol!


----------



## beautyaddict1913

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Eisani
> 
> 
> _*hmp. thanks for making me rich*_


 
well they need to thank you personally because I don't really think it was sooo hyped up on this board until you started hauling daily! Bcuz I sure was giving them the side-eye when africanexport was on yt spraying that leave-in out of that homemade spray bottle lol...Im still giving them the side eye they way they keep sticking these deep conditioners in these darn toothpaste tubes!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

beautyaddict1913

I dug around in my Stash last night looking for another Hydrasilica Spritz to send you (I thought I had) but couldn't/didn't find it.

Musta' used or swapped it.  Sawwry.  I know how much you like it.

mkd

I Agree.  I am truly disappointed.  They coulda' posted something on their Site since they have sooooo much info on that site.  Days ago.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I just looked on that site....I saw nothing refuting those Statements or Nothing saying their page had been Hacked.

@beautyaddict1913

Hush Beauty about my Daily Hauling. 

That went out the window quickly when that Sale ended.

And now, the prices are so high. They've outpriced themselves with me anyway.


----------



## Ltown

EllePixie said:


> Thanks Ltown! What is a twist band? I did a flat roll on the front of my hair.




EllePixie,  I'm just calling it a creative name,  you flat twist or  roll like you did


----------



## divachyk

IDareT'sHair said:


> Well, I feel it's totally inappropriate. And if it was hacked into, IMHO they have had  sufficient time to delete it, instead of letting it linger out there turning Your Customer Relations into a Nightmare.
> 
> Not a Good Look. No Matter how Great the Products may be.
> 
> _*hmp. i bet you won't hear bj sayin' no junk like dat.*_



What throws me off is that I spoke with the owner (or I guess it was the owner) several times via email and said individual was always so peaceful, humble and spoke in a Godly manner.  The FB comment is so different from my personal interactions I had with him/her. I'm no longer interested in buying additional product based on the recent events but will keep an open mind should we find out the page was hacked, etc.


----------



## chebaby

so this is my weekend regi, all planned out lol.
saturday: co wash with darcys pumpkin conditioner(have a half bottle im trying to use up, i love it but wont repurchase anytime soon) then wash and go with kms curl balm. so far i love this stuff. its basically just a serum but it INSTANTLY defines the hair. 

then sunday(this regi, may change but so far im thinking...) pre poo with coconut oil, shampoo with cd tui shampoo and then steam with claudie protein. if that was too much protein then ill detangle with honey hemp. but im thinking maybe i should detangle before steaming and steam in my four big twists.

what yall think? is it a good idea to steam in twists? itll only be four.

then im going to braid for my braid out using either shea rinse or dew and my shea mix.


----------



## bronzebomb

Hmph...I actually started the thread on BFH...I'm disappointed if it's true.  But, can she really be rich in a few months?

I'm trying to keep an open mind...it just doesn't seem right.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

divachyk

I had the same experience.  So Marissa, if you're lurking......we'd like some sort of explanation.

chebaby

I looked up that Huetiful DC'er.  It sounds good.  If you get it let me know.  It has Moringa and Castor and alot of good stuff in it. 

And...it's 8 bucks


----------



## chebaby

bronzebomb said:


> Hmph...I actually started the thread on BFH...I'm disappointed if it's true.  But, can she really be rich in a few months?
> 
> I'm trying to keep an open mind...it just doesn't seem right.


she could be making a huge profit depending on how much she actually spends on the ingredients. i know when i though about "building" my own conditioner through her site they wanted like $40 for a freaking conditioner.


----------



## EllePixie

Ltown said:


> EllePixie,  I'm just calling it a creative name,  you flat twist or  roll like you did



LMAO I thought you were saying they make head bands or pieces that look like twists...I was about to go look on Urban Outfitters...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

bronzebomb

I'm giving the prices and prices of the sets a Heavy Side Eye.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @divachyk
> 
> I had the same experience.  So Marissa, if you're lurking......we'd like some sort of explanation.
> 
> @chebaby
> 
> I looked up that Huetiful DC'er.  It sounds good.  If you get it let me know.  It has Moringa and Castor and alot of good stuff in it.
> 
> And...it's 8 bucks


you know i was looking at that conditioner when i saw $8 i started singing " i gotta gotta have it" ill probably get it when i finish some of the jasmines whenever that is.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@chebaby

I looked on the Huetiful Site and it is OOS. But I looked at Amazon and it's In-Stock And I'm lickin' at that 8 bucks too.

I initially went on that site because I wanted to see exactly 'what' you were getting 

AND...if IMO You were/are going to use it. (And for how long)

I'm still glad I have the one on Wheels/Stand Alone Version. Even tho' it takes up a lot of space. 

I like that the Dome appears to be MUCH Larger.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> I looked on the Huetiful Site and it is OOS. But I looked at Amazon and it's In-Stock And I'm lickin' at that 8 bucks too.
> 
> I initially went on that site because I wanted to see exactly 'what' you were getting
> 
> AND...if IMO You were/are going to use it. (And for how long)
> 
> I'm still glad I have the one on Wheels/Stand Alone Version. Even tho' it takes up a lot of space.
> 
> I like that the Dome appears to be MUCH Larger.


i actually never wanted a steamer until recently. i thought maybe it would keep my hair too moist all the time. but then i thought it might help my protein penetrate better and lat longer, and you know im all for that i will NOT be using the steamer for super moisturizing conditioners like honey hemp or curl junkie.
i heard the enso deep conditioner makes peoples hair feels strong so i look forward to that

so far i only plan on using it once a month. and then ill maybe move it up to twice a month depending.


----------



## Zaz

Finally my KBB samples have shipped... 2 weeks later. But now my hair's in twists


----------



## chebaby

im so pissed right now.
i went to a little shop and over heard a convo. a yt lady was talking to the asian lady about her neighborhood and how a house just recently sold for 1.2 million. so the asian lady says thats great you must live in a nice area.
why did the yt lady say "yes its nice. but its mixed". i looked right at her *** and she scurried along.
i mean yall know im not confrontational but wth?


----------



## destine2grow

Hey ladies! I hope you all are having a wonderful day. I think I am going to purchase the base that Jasmine uses for her Shea Rinse. I just would like to know where are you ladies getting your fragrance oils from?

chebaby you got me wanting to try everybody products!!!


----------



## chebaby

destine2grow said:


> Hey ladies! I hope you all are having a wonderful day. I think I am going to purchase the base that Jasmine uses for her Shea Rinse. I just would like to know where are you ladies getting your fragrance oils from?
> 
> @chebaby you got me wanting to try everybody products!!!


i get my fragrance oils from wholesalesupplyplus. hello sugar and orange vanilla are nice scents.

girl im telling you, in this thread we find some good products i found a ton of products that were just ok, but its rare that i find a product that down right sucks.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

Yeah Che.  You always got Folx buyin' stuff....


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Yeah Che.  You always got Folx buyin' stuff....


oh its me huh so who got me started buying stuff?
i aint care nothing bout no jasmines till you lol.


----------



## La Colocha

Hey ladies, not up to much. That is a shame what bfh said, smh.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

destine2grow said:


> @chebaby *you got me wanting to try everybody products!!!*


 


chebaby said:


> *oh its me huh* so who got me started buying stuff?
> i aint care nothing bout no jasmines till you lol.


 
chebaby

I Rest My Case.

My Name Ain't No where Up in this.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> Hey ladies, not up to much. *That is a shame what bfh said, smh.*


 
La Colocha

La  Girl....Do you think it's true?

_*sorely disappointed*_


----------



## destine2grow

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> I Rest My Case.
> 
> My Name Ain't No where Up in this.


 
IDareT'sHair you are not exempt. You know I be pming you like crazy!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

destine2grow said:


> @IDareT'sHair you are not exempt. *You know I be pming you like crazy!*


 
destine2grow

SSssshhhh


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> @La Colocha
> 
> La  Girl....Do you think it's true?
> 
> _*sorely disappointed*_



Idk t, when was it posted? and why if her account was hacked(for what idk) why would she not clear it up. Say something, its true in my eyes until i see other wise. And even then i am turned off, i will be sticking to who i know.


----------



## chebaby

destine2grow said:


> @IDareT'sHair you are not exempt. You know I be pming you like crazy!





IDareT'sHair said:


> @destine2grow
> 
> SSssshhhh


 yep, caught ya


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> *Idk t, when was it posted? and why if her account was hacked(for what idk) why would she not clear it up. Say something, its true in my eyes until i see other wise. And even then i am turned off, i will be sticking to who i know.*


 
La Colocha

Girl.  I know.  It's been out there too long for you not to do some kind of Damage Control. 

Lawd knows as much info that's crammed on that site, this Issue should take Priority.  If it was my company, it would.  And I know she/they "Lurk".erplexed

That Site has 50-11 items on it and not a Retraction, and Explanation, Apology nothing.....

I wonder if NC has said anything? 

It just leaves a bad taste in your mouth.


----------



## Ese88

I tried my hair dew today, and it was definetly thicker than i imagined, but maybe thats just the weather. Also I can't stand the smell of it along with the burnt sugar pomade.


----------



## destine2grow

I can't believe the price of BFH sample pack. Her prices for those set are just ridiculous. I know I want purchase anything from here. I will try CJ Daily cleansing con. I hope I like it. I know Elle did an review on it. elle also have me wanting to try things. Lord knows I need to stay out this thread but I can't. You ladies make my day!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

destine2grow

I Agree D2G. 

I can find other stuff.  I like her cleansing conditioners a little better than ASIAN.  But I'll make do.erplexed

I think Fab sent me a DB Pumpkin Cleansing Cream of some sort and Ltown sent me one from Hairveda.  I think a Amala Cream Rinse. 

I may try CJ too and see what they have. 

I'll definitely find something else.  Hairveda has a Phinishing Rinse that can take the place of those Shine Rinses that's 1/2 the Price.

I ain't pressed.


----------



## chebaby

Ese88 said:


> I tried my hair dew today, and it was definetly thicker than i imagined, but maybe thats just the weather. Also I can't stand the smell of it along with the burnt sugar pomade.


IMO the dew looks thicker than it is.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @destine2grow
> 
> I Agree D2G.
> 
> I can find other stuff.  I like her cleansing conditioners a little better than ASIAN.  But I'll make do.erplexed
> 
> I think Fab sent me a DB Pumpkin Cleansing Cream of some sort and @Ltown sent me one from Hairveda.  I think a Amala Cream Rinse.
> 
> I may try CJ too and see what they have.
> 
> I'll definitely find something else.  Hairveda has a Phinishing Rinse that can take the place of those Shine Rinses that's 1/2 the Price.
> 
> I ain't pressed.


i think deva curl no poo is the best cleansing conditioner ever. much better than curl junkie daily fix. i know some people swear by it but i dont like it. i have a half bottle lefterplexed
oh and i like the ASIAN one. it goes well with CURLS products.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I think the smell is also why I think I'm saving Daddy for Fall.  

Something about that Mapley-Brown Sugary Smell.

It's a fall scent (to me).  I don't think I'd like it for Summer.


----------



## chebaby

destine2grow said:


> I can't believe the price of BFH sample pack. Her prices for those set are just ridiculous. I know I want purchase anything from here. I will try CJ Daily cleansing con. I hope I like it. I know Elle did an review on it. @elle also have me wanting to try things. Lord knows I need to stay out this thread but I can't. *You ladies make my day!*


ill take full credit of that.
just joking.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> I think the smell is also why I think I'm saving Daddy for Fall.
> 
> Something about that Mapley-Brown Sugary Smell.
> 
> It's a fall scent (to me).  I don't think I'd like it for Summer.


i agree, and it has a spicy-ness to it too.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *i think deva curl no poo *is the best cleansing conditioner ever. much better than curl junkie daily fix. i know some people swear by it but i dont like it. i have a half bottle lefterplexed
> oh and i like the ASIAN one. it goes well with CURLS products.


 
chebaby

Thanks Che for the suggestion.

Ladies....if you all think of any others, let me know, so I can kick the BFH Cleansing Conditioner Habit.

I may e-mail BJ and ask her to Create One. (After I try her Amala One) I want it to be more Conditioner than Shampoo.

Hmp.  BJ ain't gone be talmbout no mess like that.


----------



## chebaby

t, have you tried wen?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *i agree, and it has a spicy-ness to it too.*


 
chebaby

Yeah, the smell doesn't bother me. 

But in the Heat, it might.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *t, have you tried wen?*


 
chebaby

I think you swapped me a bottle a while back?  I'll hafta' pull that out.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> I think you swapped me a bottle a while back?  I'll hafta' pull that out.


oh yea. girl that was forever ago


----------



## La Colocha

chebaby said:


> i agree, and it has a spicy-ness to it too.



That's his manhood you smellin.

I am tired of trying to thank people and hitting the blog post button.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> *That's his manhood you smellin*.
> 
> I am tired of trying to thank people and hitting the blog post button.


 
La Colocha

Them Manly Parts.  A Spice-Say Smellin' Funk.  

Don't they have a product called Funk Butta'. 

That's the after-math of Daddy.


----------



## chebaby

La Colocha said:


> *That's his manhood you smellin*.
> 
> I am tired of trying to thank people and hitting the blog post button.


 all this time thats what ive been smelling


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> @La Colocha
> 
> Them Manly Parts.  A Spice-Say Smellin' Funk.
> 
> Don't they have a product called Funk Butta'.
> 
> That's the after-math of Daddy.





chebaby said:


> all this time thats what ive been smelling



Lmao...........


----------



## bronzebomb

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> I looked on the Huetiful Site and it is OOS. But I looked at Amazon and it's In-Stock And I'm lickin' at that 8 bucks too.
> 
> I initially went on that site because I wanted to see exactly 'what' you were getting
> 
> AND...if IMO You were/are going to use it. (And for how long)
> 
> *I'm still glad I have the one on Wheels/Stand Alone Version. Even tho' it takes up a lot of space. *
> 
> *I like that the Dome appears to be MUCH Larger.*


 
I'm so jealous.  When I move (to Texas), yep I'm claiming it, I'll purchase the one with wheels.  I like that it's adjustable.

The Huetiful steamer is too small for my head.



IDareT'sHair said:


> @bronzebomb
> 
> I'm giving the prices and prices of the sets a Heavy Side Eye.


 
I actually don't think it's her page.  Security may be checking into the fan page...cuz I want some cleansing conditioners! I didn't think I would like them, but I do!  



chebaby said:


> she could be making a huge profit depending on how much she actually spends on the ingredients. i know when i though about "building" my own conditioner through her site they wanted like $40 for a freaking conditioner.


 
At this point in my journey, I'm not paying $40 for anything.  I think (for me) I'm KISS



IDareT'sHair said:


> Well, I feel it's totally inappropriate. And if it was hacked into, IMHO they have had sufficient time to delete it, instead of letting it linger out there turning Your Customer Relations into a Nightmare.
> 
> Not a Good Look. No Matter how Great the Products may be.
> 
> _*hmp. i bet you won't hear bj sayin' no junk like dat.*_


 
Girl you know you like BJ


----------



## bronzebomb

Zaz said:


> Finally my KBB samples have shipped... 2 weeks later. But now my hair's in twists


 
This is the only line that is a Splurge for me...Her CS stinks!

I would have said Miss Jessie's, but I will only purchase during the BOGO, and her products last a long time.  Her stuff ships like clockwork!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

bronzebomb said:


> *Girl you know you like BJ*


 
bronzebomb

I most certainly do. 

Her products are Great (IMO), the prices are reasonable, the sizes are adequate.  

Big Ups to HV!! *the wait time is a little.....* but it's all good.


----------



## bronzebomb

IDareT'sHair said:


> @bronzebomb
> 
> I most certainly do.
> 
> Her products are Great (IMO), the prices are reasonable, the sizes are adequate.
> 
> Big Ups to HV!! *the wait time is a little.....* but it's all good.


 

Right now Komaza Care got my monies!  

But BJ does have a few good items!


----------



## Zaz

chebaby said:


> i think deva curl no poo is the best cleansing conditioner ever. much better than curl junkie daily fix. i know some people swear by it but i dont like it. i have a half bottle lefterplexed
> oh and i like the ASIAN one. it goes well with CURLS products.



DevaCurl products might be next on my try list, I was eyeing that sample pack today at Ulta and I had a coupon... Then I remembered my 37 items and put it back like a good girl  
*eta* why did I write Curls? Probably cuz I'm kicking myself for not buying their cleansing conditioner when I had a chance.



bronzebomb said:


> This is the only line that is a Splurge for me...Her CS stinks!
> 
> I would have said Miss Jessie's, but I will only purchase during the BOGO, and her products last a long time.  Her stuff ships like clockwork!



I could understand if it was during a super sale but I bought things on a random Tuesday  

I kinda liked Miss Jessie's as well but I feel there are so many other products that work as well or better that I didn't want to confine myself to only buying during her yearly BOGO


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Zaz said:


> Curls products might be next on my try list, I was eyeing that sample pack today at Ulta and I had a coupon... *Then I remembered my 37 items and put it back like a good girl*


 
Zaz

You a Mess Girl.


----------



## destine2grow

My list keeps getting longer and longer. Now that @IDareT'sHair and I are both looking for cleansing cons. I am focusing on that, as well as moisturizers and stylers. 

I have KBB, CJ, ASIAN, and Deva Curl!!!! I also want to give DB a try although I did try 2 of her products in the past and I hated them.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

destine2grow said:


> My list keeps getting longer and longer. Now that @IDareT'sHair and I are both looking for cleansing cons. I am focusing on that, as well as moisturizers and stylers.
> 
> I have KBB, CJ, ASIAN, and Deva Curl!!!! *I also want to give DB a try although I did try 2 of her products in the past and I hated them.*


@destine2grow

Interesting Which 2 did you try?

I still have that WEN to pull out. I think I have 1 Yarrow and maybe 1 Cotton Marshmallow left and about 3 Jars of ASIAN.

I also have HV and the Darcy's. If I don't have alot of product on my hair I can get buy with a simple co-wash with HV Moist 24/7, MoistPRO or Acai Phyto Berry. Or Oyin Handmade Honey Hemp.

Lemme know if CJ works out for you.


----------



## destine2grow

@IDareT'sHair

I tried DB Eucalyptus Mint Herbal Scalp Conditioning Butter and Madagascar Vanilla Styling Creme

I will definitely let you know how the CJ works for me. I have 1 more of BFH cleansing cons (Yarrow Hibiscus) I hope I don't like it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

destine2grow said:


> @IDareT'sHair
> 
> I tried DB Eucalyptus Mint Herbal Scalp Conditioning Butter and *Madagascar Vanilla Styling Creme*


 
@destine2grow

Interesting. I know I've never tried the Vanilla. I may have had the other one, but never repurchased.

I hope You Find US something we really like ........ (Cleansing Conditioners). 

And I hope I don't fall in love with WEN. From what I hear...that stuff can be addictive.


----------



## destine2grow

Has anyone tried any of DB hair oils? I really liked the Cherry Kerneal Nectar hair oil I received as a sample. It smells so yummy!!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

destine2grow said:


> *Has anyone tried any of DB hair oils? I really liked the Cherry Kerneal Nectar hair oil I received as a sample.* It smells so yummy!!!


 
destine2grow

Oooooo I loved that!  I had a 4 ounce bottle of the Cherry.  I also had a Sample of the Peach.  

Brownie liked the Winter Spice one.  I wanted that one, but never got it.


----------



## mkd

Zaz, I think I want to try devacurl too.  

chebaby, what have you used from that line?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I've looked at Deva Curl numerous times on Curlmart, but was never interested. 

Maybe I'll take a more serious look at it next time.

Wonder if anybody gone have any Memorial Day Sales? 

When I finish up this Enso Olive & Honey, Imma move on to BeeMine Luscious. 

I have 1/2 Jar that I need to use up (which has been open for a while).


----------



## Brownie518

destine2grow said:


> Has anyone tried any of DB hair oils? I really liked the Cherry Kerneal Nectar hair oil I received as a sample. It smells so yummy!!!





IDareT'sHair said:


> @destine2grow
> 
> Oooooo I loved that!  I had a 4 ounce bottle of the Cherry.  I also had a Sample of the Peach.
> 
> Brownie liked the Winter Spice one.  I wanted that one, but never got it.



I love the Cherry, Peach and Apricot!  The spice is La'a joint!! I use that on my body.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @La Colocha
> 
> Them Manly Parts.  A Spice-Say Smellin' Funk.
> 
> Don't they have a product called Funk Butta'.
> 
> That's the after-math of Daddy.



 The aftermath of Daddy!!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I'm missin' Hydratherma Naturals. 

_*Lawd don't let me pull this back out until Fall*_


----------



## Brownie518

chebaby said:


> last night was the first time i went to bfh facebook page. if its real thats a damn shame. but then again, if it was hacked couldnt she just delete that page and start a new one? like i said i saw two pages last night. why keep them both?



chebaby - I was wondering about the 2 pages. I guess one is the official page for the business while the other seems personal. Where did it say she was hacked? I only saw where she said the page was back under her control and that she had just lost her password.  Wasn't that quite a while before the post? IDK...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Hacked, Jacked, Smacked, Wacked.....She's had time to come clean with what _really_ happened.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> Hacked, Jacked, Smacked, Wacked.....She's had time to come clean with what happened.


 
I totally agree.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Hmp. 

And that Website got more information than Wikipedia and Ain't Nothin' 'Bout That Up Off In There.


----------



## Brownie518

chebaby said:


> im so pissed right now.
> i went to a little shop and over heard a convo. a yt lady was talking to the asian lady about her neighborhood and how a house just recently sold for 1.2 million. so the asian lady says thats great you must live in a nice area.
> why did the yt lady say "yes its nice.* but its mixed*". i looked right at her *** and she scurried along.
> i mean yall know im not confrontational but wth?



...........


----------



## Shay72

Okay ya'll know this is the time of year I become scarce bc of work but I also come in here fussing about staff 

In honor of Steve Harvey:
What you won't do.....

What you won't do is sign a contract to work but don't show up to the first 2 trainings and not bother to call

What you won't do is show your a$$ and then cry when I don't hire you back

What you won't do is act like in front of folks I didn't tell you somethin when I know for a fact I did. You better know I ain't the one. 

What you won't do is waste my time on the phone crying about some hours you're not getting that you & I both know were not guaranteed...besides I hate a begging man


----------



## Brownie518

I'm under the impression that she just straight up posted exactly what she was thinking. Unfortunately.  
I wonder what she's thinking about the reaction...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Lawd Shay.....

Thanks Girl I needed that.  

Shay72

And NO You Ain't the One.  They Betta' Recognize


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> Hmp.
> 
> And that Website got more information than Wikipedia and Ain't Nothin' 'Bout That Up Off In There.



IDareT'sHair - How are you feeling?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *I'm under the impression that she just straight up posted exactly what she was thinking.* Unfortunately.
> I wonder what she's thinking about the reaction...


 
HmpShe need to be thinkin' 'bout them crazy prices

And eatin' them 35 Crow Sandwiches.

Oh Yeah, and that 95% Customer Apology Appreciation Discount.


----------



## Brownie518

Shay72 said:


> Okay ya'll know this is the time of year I become scarce bc of work but I also come in here fussing about staff
> 
> In honor of Steve Harvey:
> What you won't do.....
> 
> *What you won't do is sign a contract to work but don't show up to the first 2 trainings and not bother to call*
> 
> What you won't do is show your a$$ and then cry when I don't hire you back
> 
> What you won't do is act like in front of folks I didn't tell you somethin when I know for a fact I did. You better know I ain't the one.
> 
> What you won't do is waste my time on the phone crying about some hours you're not getting that you & I both know were not guaranteed...besides I hate a begging man



@bolded - What?? They need a quick :buttkick: !!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> @IDareT'sHair - How are you feeling?


 
Brownie518

Stuffy as All Get Out!  I felt lousy again today and came home and got in bed. 

Thanks Girl


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> HmpShe need to be thinkin' 'bout them crazy prices
> 
> *And eatin' them 35 Crow Sandwiches*.
> 
> Oh Yeah, and that* 95% Customer Apology Appreciation Discount*.





Dang, that discount is getting bigger and bigger!


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> Stuffy as All Get Out!  I felt lousy again today and came home and got in bed.
> 
> Thanks Girl



Oh, I'm sorry you're not feeling better!  I hope its just allergies and nothing more serious. 
The weather was picture perfect here today. I had no sinus pressure, no nothing. Its going up to 86 the rest of the week. I am not looking forward to the temp. increase. 

I need to start my hair soon.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *Dang, that discount is getting bigger and bigger!*


 
Hmp.  Shole Is.

Where da' retraction????


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518

We're under Massive Thunderstorm & Tornado Warnings.

Lightning, Thunder & Rain.


----------



## Zaz

destine2grow said:


> @IDareT'sHair
> 
> I tried DB Eucalyptus Mint Herbal Scalp Conditioning Butter and *Madagascar Vanilla Styling Creme*
> 
> I will definitely let you know how the CJ works for me. I have 1 more of BFH cleansing cons (Yarrow Hibiscus) I hope I don't like it.



That one was on my try list as well, what didn't you like about it?


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> Hmp.  Shole Is.
> 
> Where da' retraction????



I wonder if she thinks she even needs one...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *I wonder if she thinks she even needs one...*


 
Prolly Not.  It's good.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> We're under Massive Thunderstorm & Tornado Warnings.
> 
> Lightning, Thunder & Rain.



Wow. The weather has been un-*******-real lately!!  I think today will be our only rain free day for the next 7 days. 

Hmph, I'm gonna prepoo with CPR, wash, and DC with some Claudie's Deep Moisturizing.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> Wow. The weather has been un-*******-real lately!!  *I think today will be our only rain free day for the next 7 days. *
> 
> Hmph, I'm gonna prepoo with CPR, wash, and DC with some Claudie's Deep Moisturizing.


 
Brownie518

We mighta' had 1 or 2 nice days, but mostly Storms, Storms, Storms.

That Regi sounds good.  I'll do mine on Sunday and get back on Schedule.  Wed/Sunday.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Hey destine2grow

You can try Mozeke's Avocado Cleansing Cream (I think it's called).  And you can get a sample.  I always wanted to try that one, but never did.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> We mighta' had 1 or 2 nice days, but mostly Storms, Storms, Storms.
> 
> That Regi sounds good.  I'll do mine on Sunday and get back on Schedule.  Wed/Sunday.



My hair was a bit dry from this weather, I think (hope). I know this combo does me right so I'll do it the next 2 washes.  Then I'll see how my hair is responding to the weather. Might be time to make a change in regi due to weather. Time is flying by so fast, I keep forgetting what month we're in.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

We still in Your Birthday Month.


----------



## chebaby

mkd said:


> @Zaz, I think I want to try devacurl too.
> 
> @chebaby, what have you used from that line?


what line? deva curls? i have the no poo which i love. i think its the best non lather shampoo/cleansing conditioner. i also have the deva care one condition which i love as a co wash and leave in. this is another conditioner that reminds me of honey hemp as a co wash but is better as a leave in than honey hemp is. i love it. 
ive tried the mister right and set it free spray in the past and they both sucked lmao i dont remember which it was but one of them made my hair so sticky and producty


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

I might pull out Jasmine's Hibiscus on Sunday.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> I might pull out Jasmine's Hibiscus on Sunday.



Yes, do!! I want to see how you like it!!

I need to check my email, see if my stuff shipped. I'm just waiting on Jasmine's and Claudie's now.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> Yes, do!! I want to see how you like it!!
> 
> I need to check my email, see if my stuff shipped. I'm just waiting on *Jasmine's and Claudie's now.*


 
Brownie518

That same Claudie from the B-Day Sale?  Or did you place another order?

I am waiting on 4-5 Hibiscus


----------



## EllePixie

So I think their page was hacked...Bear Fruit Hair's owner Fbook page - http://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=696825446&sk=wall


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> That same Claudie from the B-Day Sale?  Or did you place another order?
> 
> I am waiting on 4-5 Hibiscus



same......


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Hmp.  Jasmine is having 25% off for Memorial Day = hairluv.

I want:

Another Exotic Coconut, Carribean Coconut and Tahitian Vanilla.  And now there's a Mango Coconut

_*don't judge*_


----------



## Brownie518

Thanks for the update, Elle!!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I forgot why I went into Jasmine's. 

I meant to look up the directions on the Hibiscus and got caught up in the Eyes with 25%


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> Hmp.  Jasmine is having 25% off for Memorial Day = hairluv.
> 
> I want:
> 
> Another Exotic Coconut, Carribean Coconut and Tahitian Vanilla.  And now there's a Mango Coconut
> 
> _*don't judge*_



T, we wayyyy past time for judgement!!! ....



IDareT'sHair said:


> *I forgot why I went into Jasmine's*.
> 
> I meant to look up the directions on the Hibiscus and got caught up in the Eyes with 25%



@bolded - Umm hmmm, sure you did!!


----------



## beautyaddict1913

IDareT'sHair said:


> @beautyaddict1913
> 
> I dug around in my Stash last night looking for another Hydrasilica Spritz to send you (I thought I had) but couldn't/didn't find it.
> 
> Musta' used or swapped it. Sawwry. I know how much you like it.


 
IDareT'sHair Thanks T! I'm just happy u sent it to me in the first place! That is a product that I would have NEVER selected in a million years and I love it! I can't wait to try the Methi Sativa next time BJ has a sale! And with the green tea butter what did u say was the difference between the base u ordered and the HV GT butter? Did u like the base better?

Tonight I ended up co-washing with HH after the gym and I left in DM buttermilk and pomade and braided my hair in 6 large braids. Will wear a hair zing tomoro and will probably spritz my edges with hydra-silica and apply some BSP....I'm not too sure about re-purchasing the BSP since I fell so far in love with MHC hair grease and I have some Almond Glaze and some pomades from Claudie's so I will definitely wait on that. At this point Honey Hemp is the only thing keeping Oyin on my list of vendors. I don't like the whipped pudding, I am not sure about the shine and define (may start using that up nxt week) and I have not used the dew enough to have a verdict for it. I am mainly just sticking to Claudie's, Qhemet, & Hairveda. Not too sure about Donna Marie because I hate her packaging - I normally dont give a durn about a package its just those rotten purple labels peel and stick to everything - ughh! Everybody else I will just catch when they have a sale! For the remainder of 2011 I am only trying to make Claudie, Qhem, and BJ rich lol


----------



## Ltown

IDareT'sHair, it ironic you are talking about moringa oil.  My sister told me about moringa tea to drink to help with my issues, I couldn't find it anywhere locally but found it on ebay in Cleveland of all places 
I tried it today it basically has alot of vitamins/mineral. I'm doing my research and found Qhemet castor oil serum has moringa oil too. 

http://www.qhemetbiologics.com/ProductDetails.asp?ProductCode=CMSS

We really don't need anymore oils until we use that up for sure

Brownie518, I'm trying the Montego bay  from Claudie, it very watery is yours?


----------



## La Colocha

Mornin ladies, tired of this weather also. Now its cold, dh is sick and im not feeling the best either. Won't be on much for the next few weeks because i am working ot. Gotta get it in before its gone. Will do my hair saturday.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Hi Ya'll. I need to have my Raggedty B-Hind in the Shower and moving. So why the devil am I on here?

La I hope you & DH feel better. I'm still not 100%, but I have meetings most of the day. Imma still try to be ghost (eventually) Out da' back door.

@beautyaddict1913Girl, BJ got me. Yeah, hers has a Tad of Oil in it and a nice fragrance. It's almost like a Oil/Butter. All her & that base had in common is they were both "Green".....



I just put on some Enso. I just remembered I told this yt girl I'd go to Applebees after work for 1/2 price Appetizers. 


Shoot! I need to get outta that. (Maybe I'll go)erplexed I always cancel her at the last minute.


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> Hi Ya'll. I need to have my Raggedty B-Hind in the Shower and moving. So why the devil am I on here?
> 
> La I hope you & DH feel better. I'm still not 100%, but I have meetings most of the day. Imma still try to be ghost (eventually) Out da' back door.
> 
> @beautyaddict1913Girl, BJ got me. Yeah, hers has a Tad of Oil in it and a nice fragrance. It's almost like a Oil/Butter. All her & that base had in common is they were both "Green".....
> 
> 
> 
> I just put on some Enso. I just remembered I told this yt girl I'd go to Applebees after work for 1/2 price Appetizers.
> 
> 
> Shoot! I need to get outta that. (Maybe I'll go)erplexed I always cancel her at the last minute.



Thanks t, hope you feel better also. I'm bout to crawl in the bed soon.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ltown

That Afroveda Detangler that I love is Moringa & Ginseng Detangling Spray.

You know the one I kee saying if they had a Sale, I'd repurchase?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> Thanks t, hope you feel better also. I'm bout to crawl in the bed soon.


 
La Colocha

And Imma try to 'crawl out'  Get some rest Girl. 

So, You saw my Posting about Jasmine's 25% for Mem. Day?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

I'm not gone get no Jasmine this time, but I did e-mail her and change my Fragrances (AGAIN).  On all those Hibiscus.

I know she can't stand me (for real)


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> @La Colocha
> 
> And Imma try to 'crawl out'  Get some rest Girl.
> 
> So, You saw my Posting about Jasmine's 25% for Mem. Day?



Yes i saw it, but i am fine, still waiting on my last package from the mother's day sale. I will see what i need again by black friday. You sound just like my mom, i call her and she says she is getting ready for work when she was supposed to be there 2 hours ago lmao.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> Yes i saw it, but i am fine, still waiting on my last package from the mother's day sale. I will see what i need again by black friday. *You sound just like my mom, i call her and she says she is getting ready for work when she was supposed to be there 2 hours ago lmao.*


 
@La Colocha

Girl....Lemme get up and Go!

Hmp. Don't look for me until you See Me.

I'll be off the week of Memorial Day Mon-Fri.  YAY!


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> @La Colocha
> 
> Girl....Lemme get up and Go!
> 
> Hmp. Don't look for me until you See Me.
> 
> I'll be off the week of Memorial Day Mon-Fri.  YAY!



Lucky, i have sunday night off but i might work anyway, depends on how i feel. Have a good day.


----------



## Ltown

Wow ladies everyone getting sick, we need to buy some vitamins and not hair stuff I hope everyone get better and not be sick on this long weekend. 

IDareT'sHair, what is your drink coffee, tea or both?


----------



## bronzebomb

beautyaddict1913 said:


> @IDareT'sHair Thanks T! I'm just happy u sent it to me in the first place! That is a product that I would have NEVER selected in a million years and I love it! I can't wait to try the Methi Sativa next time BJ has a sale! And with the green tea butter what did u say was the difference between the base u ordered and the HV GT butter? Did u like the base better?
> 
> Tonight I ended up co-washing with HH after the gym and I left in DM buttermilk and pomade and braided my hair in 6 large braids. Will wear a hair zing tomoro and will probably spritz my edges with hydra-silica and apply some BSP....I'm not too sure about re-purchasing the BSP since I fell so far in love with MHC hair grease and I have some Almond Glaze and some pomades from Claudie's so I will definitely wait on that. At this point Honey Hemp is the only thing keeping Oyin on my list of vendors. I don't like the whipped pudding, I am not sure about the shine and define (may start using that up nxt week) and I have not used the dew enough to have a verdict for it. I am mainly just sticking to Claudie's, Qhemet, & Hairveda. Not too sure about Donna Marie because I hate her packaging - I normally dont give a durn about a package its just those rotten purple labels peel and stick to everything - ughh! Everybody else I will just catch when they have a sale! For the remainder of 2011 I am only trying to make Claudie, Qhem, and BJ rich lol


 
I'm out of the Green Tea Butter and I was thinking about purchasing it again. 

yep, Oyin slipped a bit on my list.  If the store was not local, I'd probably not think about it that much.  I like the Honey Hemp and the Juices and Berries.  I could probably subsititute the Komaza Vitamin Reign or Leave in Spray, but Juices and Berries smells so good and it was my first braid spray.  When I first transitioned it was a lifesaver; it left my hair soft while in braids and I had no breakage.



IDareT'sHair said:


> I forgot why I went into Jasmine's.
> 
> I meant to look up the directions on the Hibiscus and got caught up in the Eyes with 25%


 
hmm...I haven't tried anything by Jasmine's yet.  I'm still trying to find my staples.



bronzebomb said:


> Right now Komaza Care got my monies!
> 
> But BJ does have a few good items!


 
I must have spoke them up...Komaza hair Care is having a sale Saturday and Sunday for 20% off everything "memorial" is the code.


----------



## Ese88

Right now i am under my hood dryer with komaza protein strengthener, I like it, it's just like aphogee 2 step but with all natural ingredients.
I prepooed with komaza moku pre shampoo treatment and I like that aswell. After shampooing I did 1 min with porosity control, because I need to start fixing my porosity issues. After I wash the protein out im going to DC with AOHSR, then I'm going to use the dew and burnt sugar pomade to do box braids.
My komaza olive dc, intense moisture therapy and honeycomb rejuvenator all shipped today


----------



## natura87

I initially said I was going to do chunky twists for the rest of the week but I decided to go back to box braids instead. I am using SM Coconut and Hibiscus Smoothie.


----------



## beautyaddict1913

Ltown Im glad I saw ur post about the vitamins...I had been slacking on mine and just took it - I take a prenatal and multi gummy.

bronzebomb IDareT'sHair thanks for the GTB review, its on my to try list for the next sale or the nxt time I decide to order.

Hi ladies, when I woke up my hair was dry as a bone at the roots and still damp at the ends. I only sealed my ends so nxt time I will seal the entire length! I had to spritz with Hydra-Silica and I put bsp on my edges. I have on the cutest greecian headband from Target and a zing. I am happy with my hair today! Tonight I will do my Claudie's regi. I had better get off early to do that since it takes forever lol.

Also, have yall seen Jumping The Broom? I LOVED Tasha Smith's hair in that movie! They were like some rope twist braid things. I had never seen them before but I want some! I already have my summer install picked out and these braids are summery. I could get them in spite of that but I would want to keep them in at least 6 weeks and I have an event the 1st weekend in August that I would prefer weave for. If you haven't seen the movie google Tasha Smith braids and look for a pic where she is wearing a pink blouse, u can see them in the front. I wouldnt get that length though, maybe MBL.


----------



## Eisani

What up doe? Finally detangled/cowashed this morning and did a high bun. I can't wait til the weekend. I'm partying with my Haitian people Monday and I can't wait to eat


----------



## Eisani

Yall got me wanting Claudie's even though I said I'd never order cuz her stuff is on Fotki


----------



## chebaby

hello ladies.
i decided to co wash today because its hot and hayel here. i mean so hot i had my ac on in the car and still had sweat on my nose
so i co washed with darcys pumpkin and detangling with my magic star comb and denman was so easy.
but then i made a mistake and did a naked puff. normally naked hair aint an issue but with the sun shinning so dang hard i should have put something with glycerin on my ends.
so tomorrow im going to co wash with honey hemp conditioner and detnalge with my comb. then im going to add kbb SA and detnalge with my denman. and im going to add kbb cream to my ends because tomorrow ill be standing outside in the hot *** sun for about 7 hours
my poor head.
but sunday its steaming time


----------



## chebaby

beautyaddict1913 said:


> @Ltown Im glad I saw ur post about the vitamins...I had been slacking on mine and just took it - I take a prenatal and multi gummy.
> 
> @bronzebomb @IDareT'sHair thanks for the GTB review, its on my to try list for the next sale or the nxt time I decide to order.
> 
> Hi ladies, when I woke up my hair was dry as a bone at the roots and still damp at the ends. I only sealed my ends so nxt time I will seal the entire length! I had to spritz with Hydra-Silica and I put bsp on my edges. I have on the cutest greecian headband from Target and a zing. I am happy with my hair today! Tonight I will do my Claudie's regi. I had better get off early to do that since it takes forever lol.
> 
> Also, have yall seen Jumping The Broom? I LOVED Tasha Smith's hair in that movie! They were like some rope twist braid things. I had never seen them before but I want some! I already have my summer install picked out and these braids are summery. I could get them in spite of that but I would want to keep them in at least 6 weeks and I have an event the 1st weekend in August that I would prefer weave for. If you haven't seen the movie google Tasha Smith braids and look for a pic where she is wearing a pink blouse, u can see them in the front. I wouldnt get that length though, maybe MBL.


just saw a pic of tasha smiths twists and they are nice. i love them. i would get them but one of my temples is a thin mess so i aint even thinking about no braids.


----------



## Eisani

So um er uh , Claudie's suggestions?


----------



## Ese88

Eisani if you're looking for a growth product the elixir is great


----------



## destine2grow

Hey Ladies this is my first time logging on today. So I haven't read any comments I just wanted to let you ladies know that Enso Naturals is having an memorial day sale.... 5/27-5/31 25% off code memorial2011. Sorry if this has already been mention.


----------



## destine2grow

Zaz said:


> That one was on my try list as well, what didn't you like about it?


 
Zaz it just sat on my hair and it was to thick. It did not moisturize my hair all! I also tried on my dd hair and it did the same thing.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ltown said:


> @IDareT'sHair, *what is your drink coffee, tea or both?*


 
Ltown

I'm more of a Tea Drinker.  I'm a _Social_ Coffee Drinker and it's loaded with Cream & Sugar so I guess I'm not a 'real' Coffee Drinker.  

Or when it's cold out I like to indulge in a cup or 2.  And I like "flavored" Coffee.

Thanks for the box.  I was very happy. 

I still have envelopes to mail for you, Brownie, Che & mkd.  I got to buy some envelopes first tho'.  Maybe tomorrow.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Evening Ladies...Well Jasmine made my changes for the 99th time.  I bet she was like:erplexed

So, Anyway:  In other news.  Nothing going on.  I guess I'll M&S with Enso.  I am almost done with the Oil.  That will probably be done tonight or tomorrow. I do have a back-up.

Nothing's really jumping out at me.  I got Jasmine comin' out of the Ying-Yang right now, so I don't need no more of that.

I do know.  I would buy Hairveda tho'.  (And that's out the Ying-Yang too).

Eisani

I like the Claudie Protein DC'er, the Deep Conditioner, the Exlir, the Shea Pomade, Ends Insurance #1 & #2 and the Temple Revitalizer.  

I have the Normalizing, the Fortifying and the Reconstructor but haven't tried those yet.  Oh, and the Beautiful Garden Oil (or something like that).


----------



## Ltown

IDareT'sHair, Jasmine had us buying up.  I'm done with her for a minute i spend $90 in a month and thats not me, could have brought 2 pair of shoes don't need those but they last longer.   I'm start using some of this extra oil for salad dressing so i can use up have alot of avocado oil.  

My lab work came back normal so very happy for that, now waiting on one more.  I know the dye set it off but also all the other doing and not cause my tragedy.  All is growing back, i'm using the growth oil: this has been posted here and encourage several times


Cedarwood 2 drp
thyme 2 drp
rosemary 3 drp
lavendar 3 drp
 jojoba 1/2 tsp
 grapeseed 1/2 tsp


----------



## mkd

Evening ladies. 

I am thinking about washing my hair tonight.  I am going to get a trim tomorrow so I may just let them do it there. 

I stopped by the BSS store and bought the argan cream of nature poo.  I don't know why, I just wanted to to try it.


----------



## divachyk

What is 1 good Enso product for a relaxed head. Okay so please limit me to 1. You tell me more and I'll be tempted. Don't tempt me. lol


----------



## Brownie518

Ltown - No, my Montego Bay oil isn't watery at all!


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> I'm not gone get no Jasmine this time, but* I did e-mail her and change my Fragrances (AGAIN*).  On all those Hibiscus.
> 
> I know she can't stand me (for real)



 Again??!!  
What did you change to this time? 

I'm not getting anything either. I just got the two shipping notices I was waiting on...

Did someone post that Komaza is having 20% off this weekend?


----------



## Brownie518

Eisani - I love Claudie's Deep Moisturizing conditioner, Fortifying conditioner, Reconstructor, Protein DC, Elixir, Shea Pomade, Revitalizing pomade, and Montego Bay oil. 

I really need to do my hair. I didn't do it last night like I should have. And we have a tornado watch until 10pm.... NY is not tornado country!!


----------



## Charz

I'm making baked french toast and homemade bbq sauce for my chiggun.


----------



## chebaby

this dude at work just told me i look like Jill Scott. i told him he just earned 10 brownie points


----------



## Brownie518

Anyone getting anything from the Qhemet sale on the 4th??? 20%


----------



## Ltown

Brownie518 said:


> Ltown - No, my Montego Bay oil isn't watery at all!




Brownie518,  i didn't think i never seen oil like that, its like all essential oils with a little carrier oil.  Oh well i will use it up with a conditioner and be done. 


divachyk,  ain't know way you getting one suggested product in this thread  this is PJ thread our fake name is U1B1


----------



## Shay72

With all of these sale announcements I am seeing that my no buy will most likely come to an end this weekend as I predicted.


----------



## Brownie518

Ltown said:


> @Brownie518,  i didn't think i never seen oil like that, its like all essential oils with a little carrier oil.  Oh well i will use it up with a conditioner and be done.
> 
> 
> @divachyk,  ain't know way you getting one suggested product in this thread  this is PJ thread our fake name is U1B1




Ltown, I got 2 bottles and both were fairly thick. Not as thick as CoCasta but almost.  I love it.


----------



## Brownie518

Shay72 said:


> With all of these sale announcements I am seeing that my no buy will most likely come to an end this weekend as I predicted.



..........

What you gonna get, Shay?

ETA: I hope Komaza plans to have the Intense Moisture in stock by this weekend...


----------



## chebaby

im interested in the twisting cream if qhemet has it out by the sale.


----------



## Shay72

Brownie518 said:


> @bolded - What?? They need a quick :buttkick: !!


One got kicked to the curb today and I have already hired someone else to replace him.



Brownie518 said:


> ..........
> 
> What you gonna get, Shay?
> 
> ETA: I hope Komaza plans to have the Intense Moisture in stock by this weekend...


Right now I know I'm getting Jasmine's Hibiscus Conditioner. I may be willing to try Enso now with the sale. That marshmallow & moss serum sounds interesting. Something different always gets me.


----------



## Brownie518

Shay72 said:


> One got kicked to the curb today and I have already hired someone else to replace him.
> 
> 
> Right now I know I'm getting Jasmine's Hibiscus Conditioner. I may be willing to try Enso now with the sale. That marshmallow & moss serum sounds interesting. Something different always gets me.



I might try some Enso, myself. I am thinking about getting some Komaza Protein, Moku Oil, and Intense Moisture.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

re: Jasmine's.  I had her change all my Hibiscus to:

Exotic Coconut
Coconut Mango
Tahitian & Vanilla
Caribbean Coconut

From some other stuff like (Berries n' Cream, Pearberry, French Vanilla Pear) I already have those anyway in A&S


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Lawd....I hope HV Get On Back Here on the 28th and Post a Sale.


----------



## divachyk

Do I need to go back through the comments? What is all the add announcements you speak of, @Shay72?


----------



## Zaz

That was super fast, I got my shipping notice yesterday and my KBB order arrived today in Egyptian musk, it smells a lot lighter than I thought it would but I like it.

I'm gonna try it tomorrow because my week long protective style turned into 3 days, after my workout this morning I was bored with it  then I saw my package and figured it was a sign


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> Lawd....I hope HV Get On Back Here on the 28th and Post a Sale.



 You so funny, T!!  I could use some more Methi Step 1, though. And CoCasta. And NoiNah butter


----------



## Brownie518

divachyk said:


> Do I need to go back through the comments? What is all the add announcements you speak of, @Shay72?



@divachyk - I know you weren't talking to me but I think she's talking about the upcoming sales:

Enso 25%
Komaza 20%
Jasmine's 25%
Qhemet June 4th

I'm sure there are more being posted around the board.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Brownie518 said:


> @divachyk - I know you weren't talking to me but I think she's talking about the upcoming sales:
> 
> Enso 25%
> Komaza 20%
> Jasmine's 25%
> *Qhemet in July*
> 
> I'm sure there are more being posted around the board.


 
QB's sale is June 4th


----------



## divachyk

Still no Oyin...shucks.


----------



## Brownie518

curlyhersheygirl said:


> QB's sale is June 4th



My bad! 

I'm thinking about getting some Heavy Cream. I haven't gotten any Qhemet in a loooong time.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

divachyk said:


> *Still no Oyin...shucks*.


 
 divachyk

What You Tryna' Get????


----------



## bronzebomb

I'm getting Qhemet's Twisting Butter and the AOHC.  If the twisting butter is not available, I'll wait to purchase until it is.

I want to try the Komaza Califia Hair Styling Pudding...has anyone tried it?  It's $29
http://www.komazahaircare.com/products/208/Califia+Care+Styling+Pudding.html


----------



## Brownie518

I finished up a BFH Saeede Ayurvedic Scalp Cream, a bottle of Safflower oil, and BFH Espresso Scalp Cream.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Welp. 

I just bought my first item after I Said I wasn't buying anything Thanks to Ms. Brownie518! Brownie518

I had no intentions of buying a thing especially No More Jasmine, but bought her last and final Jar of the Discontinued and Highly Sought After Babbasu Xtreme DC'er in Black Vanilla Currant.

_*i'm so mad at ms. b*_


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> Welp.
> 
> I just bought my first item after I Said I wasn't buying anything Thanks to Ms. Brownie518! @Brownie518
> 
> I had no intentions of buying a thing especially No More Jasmine, but bought her last and final Jar of the Discontinued and Highly Sought After Babbasu Xtreme DC'er in Black Vanilla Currant.
> 
> _*i'm so mad at ms. b*_



Sorry, girl!!!


----------



## destine2grow

I am going to order the Jasmine Hibiscus con and Enso Naturals Moisture Therapy Hair set! I also might get some OHHB and BRBC from Qhemet.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@destine2grow

Awww Watch Out! Destine Gettin' Her Haul On!

_*and blamed @chebaby*_ ....... _for making her wanna buy/try errthang_


----------



## Brownie518

destine2grow - That Hibiscus is nice!!!

Let me go browse Enso real quick...


----------



## Shay72

Oh yeah I will be ordering from Qhemet too. Let me go check out Mozeke and Darcy's. I see I will need to make a list and make some decisions because I don't wanna act too foolish . 

Tried to slick my hair back with SSI's Macadamia Fixing Gel today and it was okay. My aloe vera gelly and Qhem's gel are better so I still may be auditioning gels.


----------



## mkd

I like the CON argon poo, its not stripping in the least.  I also really really like Tigi dumb blonde.  Thanks IDareT'sHair!!!


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @destine2grow
> 
> Awww Watch Out! Destine Gettin' Her Haul On!
> 
> **and blamed @chebaby* ....... for making her wanna buy/try errthang*


every time i look up i see my name


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Hmp. 

Speakin' of Haulin' where La Colocha at?  She know she be Gangsta' Haulin'....

Makin' Dat _Paper_ in Overtime.:dollar:

*asks her for a loan to pay bj her monnnieee*


----------



## IDareT'sHair

mkd said:


> I like the CON argon poo, its not stripping in the least.* I also really really like Tigi dumb blonde. Thanks* @IDareT'sHair!!!


 
mkd

That's some good stuff right there ain't it Brownie518 

Glad you liked it mk!


----------



## Brownie518

mkd said:


> I like the CON argon poo, its not stripping in the least.  I also really really like Tigi dumb blonde.  Thanks @IDareT'sHair!!!



mkd - I figured you'd like that Dumb Blonde. 

I used to love some CON poo back in the day. My hair would be perfectly detangled after using it.


----------



## mkd

Yeah ladies, dumb blonde is really good.  Do they still have it at TJ Maxx?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

_*hmp.  where bj vacationin' at?  i need to call her hotel*_


----------



## IDareT'sHair

mkd said:


> Yeah ladies, dumb blonde is really good. Do they still have it at TJ Maxx?


 
mkd

I've never purchased it from there?  I've always gotten it on-line.


----------



## mkd

IDareT'sHair said:


> @mkd
> 
> I've never purchased it from there?  I've always gotten it on-line.


Thanks T, I am about to go a little looking for it.  I have seen liters at TJ Maxx for like $13.  I may swing by tomorrow.


----------



## Brownie518

mkd said:


> Yeah ladies, dumb blonde is really good.  Do they still have it at TJ Maxx?



 I saw it there and at Marshall's a couple of weeks ago. I think it was either 12 or 14.99 for the big bottle. 



IDareT'sHair said:


> _*hmp.  where bj vacationin' at?  i need to call her hotel*_


----------



## chebaby

i get my dumb blonde(when i was using it) from beauty 4 you or whatever that store is called. i could swear you can also get it from target.


----------



## Brownie518

chebaby said:


> i get my dumb blonde(when i was using it) from beauty 4 you or whatever that store is called. i could swear you can also get it from target.



Yeah, Target has it also. So does Walmart...but not for 14.99 

I got my last one from stockngo.


----------



## mkd

Brownie518 said:


> Yeah, Target has it also. So does Walmart...but not for 14.99
> 
> I got my last one from stockngo.


Its pretty cheap at stockngo.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

mkd

Was it the Dumb Blonde Conditioner OR the Dumb Blonde Reconstructor?  That tube is the Reconstructor.


----------



## Zaz

mkd said:


> Yeah ladies, dumb blonde is really good.  Do they still have it at TJ Maxx?



I don't know if it's the same sale everywhere but I saw it at Wamart today *buy 1 get 2 free* 

eta Last time I bought it was from TJ Maxx. And that one's on you IDareT'sHair before I even peeked into this thread from a best reconstructor thread. I do love it though


----------



## mkd

IDareT'sHair said:


> @mkd
> 
> Was it the Dumb Blonde Conditioner OR the Dumb Blonde Reconstructor?  That tube is the Reconstructor.


It was the reconstructor.  Glad you mentioned that because I didn't even notice they were different.  I am about to compare the ingredients.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

"Room 324 Please.

So BJ how was the Vacation?.....That's Great Glad You had a Good Time.  So...You're comin' back on the 28th right?  That's Saturday.....

Well...I was wondering if You were gone


----------



## mkd

Zaz said:


> I don't know if it's the same sale everywhere but I saw it at Wamart today *buy 1 get 2 free*
> 
> eta Last time I bought it was from TJ Maxx. And that one's on you @IDareT'sHair before I even peeked into this thread from a best reconstructor thread. I do love it though


Wha???? Seriously??  Was it the conditioner or the reconstructor?


----------



## Brownie518

Zaz said:


> I don't know if it's the same sale everywhere but I saw it at Wamart today *buy 1 get 2 free*



:sweet:  For real??


----------



## Brownie518

mkd said:


> Wha???? Seriously??  Was it the conditioner or the reconstructor?



I don't think they have a reg. conditioner, do they? I think its just the poo and reconstructor conditioner. And some styling thingy.


----------



## mkd

Ok, the big bottle is the same.  It says reconstructor conditioner so I guess its the same.


----------



## divachyk

IDareT'sHair - the honey hemp. It's not that expensive but I'm always looking for deals. Lol.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Good to know.  I only look for it in the Tube.  Thanks for the research mkd and Brownie518


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

Gurl...Let me know if AV has a Sale. 

SO might be checkin' on that.


----------



## Zaz

mkd It was the larger sized one, I thought it was the reconstructor but now I'm confused. It was $24.95 so it came out to $8.30 each.

This is it:
http://www.buy.com/prod/bed-head-by.../q/sellerid/29973632/loc/67984/210661722.html


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> Gurl...Let me know if AV has a Sale.
> 
> SO might be checkin' on that.



I will...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *I will...*


 
Brownie518

Girl...You Know He be havin' the Hook-Up!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

Did you decide to do the Enso?


----------



## Eisani

Ese88 said:


> @Eisani if you're looking for a growth product the elixir is great





IDareT'sHair said:


> @Eisani
> 
> I like the Claudie Protein DC'er, the Deep Conditioner, the Exlir, the Shea Pomade, Ends Insurance #1 & #2 and the Temple Revitalizer.
> 
> I have the Normalizing, the Fortifying and the Reconstructor but haven't tried those yet.  Oh, and the Beautiful Garden Oil (or something like that).





Brownie518 said:


> @Eisani - I love Claudie's Deep Moisturizing conditioner, Fortifying conditioner, Reconstructor, Protein DC, Elixir, Shea Pomade, Revitalizing pomade, and Montego Bay oil.


 Thanks ladies! IDareT'sHair did you ever try Hair 2 Heaven EndAll? If so, is the Ends Insurance similar? That EndAll had HG status and then it just disappeared  I'll browse and see what I want.


----------



## Brownie518

This bad a** storm is hitting here right now. Hellified wind!!!! See ya'll tomorrow!!

Eisani - ain't nothin like that End All!!!


----------



## beautyaddict1913

Evening ladies! I came in from the gym and co-washed with honey hemp and I have had my hair banded for about an hour. I am almost done with that small bottle of HH, I guess its 8 oz. I have a large one in the fridge that I will wait to start using. After Im done with this bottle I will start on the Trader Joe's Nourish Spa - it will be my first time using it. I am also going to start my Claudie's regi in a few minutes. I will try to get it done in less than 30 minutes tonight - I's tired!!!

As far as upcoming sales I will only participate if BJ is having one. I would get the hydra-silica, methi sativa, and green tea butter. I just hope everything is on sale and not just the oils or something random like that...I would love to purchase from Qhem but I just bought 2 jars of OHHB and that was all I needed. I would love more CTDG because I only have 1 unopened jar and its a staple so I will have to see. Its hard to pass up Qhem's sales because they are only twice a year! So everyone knows that they had better get it while the getting is good! She knows what she's doing even though its annoying lol. But on the other hand BJ has 12 sales a year and she's still getting her paper lol...we are STILL participating in every sale even though most of us just hauled during that last conditioner sale!

Eisani I love Claudie's protein treatment, the ends insurance #2, the satin hair lotion and I just started using the scalp elixir and Im not allergic so thats great lol. I also have her deep conditioner, gel, curl butter, gro pomade, shea pomade & reconstructor that I have yet to try. Thats one line where I would try every single item! I stans for Claudie lol! I love IDareT'sHair for introducing me to her line!


----------



## Eisani

Brownie518 you aint neva lied about that EndAll. That stuff was awesome. 

beautyaddict1913 yall make Claudie's sound so good! I don't need anything for growth, I just want some smell goods lol! 

Yall why am I still up with this man watching movies? He has to be at work before I do, but we're sitting here like it's a Saturday night.


----------



## Shay72

I finished Qhem's Honey Bush Tea Gel. No back ups so I will be buying more during the sale.


----------



## Ltown

Good early morning ladies!  

I'm adding to the sale list Koils By Nature 25% MEMORIAL2011
Free shipping on all samples!

I never tried their products has anyone?


----------



## Ese88

do you guys think the qhemet sale will include samples?


----------



## chebaby

Hello all.
I'm starting my long *** day now  can't stand early mornings. I may stop and get me some mcdonalds, I love me some steak and egg bagle sandwich


----------



## Brownie518

Che, I could go for a steak egg and cheese joint right about now, too!!

So we didn't get a tornado but the wind was actually making m very nervous. We're not used to that around here. 

I'm about to rinse my hair and go under the dryer soon. I'm DCing with the last of my Alter Ego Garlic and Claudie's Deep Moisturizing.


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> Hmp.
> 
> Speakin' of Haulin' where @La Colocha at?  She know she be Gangsta' Haulin'....
> 
> Makin' Dat _Paper_ in Overtime.:dollar:
> 
> *asks her for a loan to pay bj her monnnieee*



, I already did my haul for memorial day on wendsday, just some bbw. I'm cool on hair products now i want to stock up on my body stuff and that's it for me until bf to see if i need anything else. Oh forgot about the semi annual sale in june, gotta hit that up and then that's it.

And good morning will do my hair some time tomorrow.


----------



## La Colocha

chebaby said:


> Hello all.
> I'm starting my long *** day now  can't stand early mornings. I may stop and get me some mcdonalds, I love me some steak and egg bagle sandwich



With the grilled onions and cheese melted just so. Fire.

Be safe ms.b, that siren goes off, get to some shelter.


----------



## La Colocha

Ltown said:


> Good early morning ladies!
> 
> I'm adding to the sale list Koils By Nature 25% MEMORIAL2011
> Free shipping on all samples!
> 
> I never tried their products has anyone?



I liked her oil and body butter until she raised the prices 2x. Had to kick her to the curb.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha

Hmp. 

Ain't said nothin' 'bout that loan to bj.

_*changin' the subject talmbout puttin' onions on a egg mcmuffin. okay.  i gets the message*_.


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> @La Colocha
> 
> Hmp.
> 
> Ain't said nothin' 'bout that loan to bj.
> 
> _*changin' the subject talmbout puttin' onions on a egg mcmuffin. okay.  i gets the message*_.



I got you t, what you need? And uh ain't you late for work mama.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Eisani

No, never tried the EndAll.  But Ends Insurance #1 & #2 is very nice.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> I got you t, what you need? And uh ain't you late for work mama.


 
La Colocha 

Gurl...Yeah  And want to stop and get a Coffee at Tim Horton's.

BJ didn't answer when I called her Hotel Room last night, so I left her a message.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Oh while I'm Clownin'.... Curlmart 20%


----------



## Shay72

Imma mess . I walked out the door at 7:55am to go to a 8:00am Abs class. I got on the elevator, looked at my watch, and got right back off . I did come right in here and do a Pilates video from Youtube. It was good. Will be working on my shopping lists today and plan to start twisting my hair on Monday. Haven't decided with what. Not going back to work until Wednesday .


----------



## destine2grow

AV is having a sale. It started today. I dont know when it will end! $10 off your order of $45 or more and free shipping when you spend $75!


----------



## Eisani

G'morning ladies. I ended up dreaming about Claudie's last night/this morning. It's a sign!  Does she ever have sales? What's the likelihood of there being one for the holiday? I'm trying to make my dollas stttttrrreeeeeeetchhhh.


----------



## Shay72

Eisani said:


> G'morning ladies. I ended up dreaming about Claudie's last night/this morning. It's a sign!  Does she ever have sales? What's the likelihood of there being one for the holiday? I'm trying to make my dollas stttttrrreeeeeeetchhhh.


 
Claudie has sales often. Most of the times it's just because . Like this past one was because it was her birthday. Not sure if she will have one this weekend because it seems she hasn't shipped everything from the birthday sale.


----------



## Eisani

Shay72 I was just readong another thread and wasn't her bday sale around this time last month?  Hmmm, maybe I'll wait. I do want to try those new Enso products, maybe I'll order those instead.


----------



## natura87

Good morning ladies. I'm in braids right now. They are hanging longer than they were last time so I guess my whole protective styling/retention regimen is working. I dont have a clue how long I will let these stay in. I prefer using Shea Butter when braiding instead of Shea Moisture C and H smoothie. The smoothie doesnt do enough for me when I am brainding but it is great for wash and goes and twists.

I'm halfway done with the Shea Moisture C and H milk. I love that stuff. 2 refresher spray bottles are feeling quite empty so those will be gone soon. I am going to be cowashing with Tresemme Naturals and VO5s for the time being becuase they are lighter.


----------



## ThickRoot

destine2grow said:


> AV is having a sale. It started today. I dont know when it will end! $10 off your order of $45 or more and free shipping when you spend $75!


 
For the U1B1 Ladies who always have great tips I know some of you still like AV:

The $10 off $45 is for email subscribers and you should use code EMAIL10 and additionally starting today through monday the memorial day sale is 20% off using code MEMORIAL20. 

But alas, I still see the KBB mask is NOT on sale!


----------



## Shay72

Eisani
I don't even know bc I ordered a gang of products from her in Feb so I'm trying to ignore any sale she is having right now .

I have 6 lists going right now and some of these companies ain't even having sales. It's a sickness .


----------



## beautyaddict1913

Hi ladies! I wore my hair in a zing today. Spritzed with hydra-silica and put BSP on my edges. I can't believe its wash day already! I will try a different technique today. I will wash with CV marshmallow/babbasu bar, then I wil ACV rinse, and do an overnight HOT with coconut oil. I will wake up in the morning and detangle with CTDG and the last corner of the MTCG, then I will massage my scalp with my JBCO mix and steam with BFH pistachio. After rinsing I will leave in OHHB & BRBC. (The difference is that Im not pre-pooing, Im not detangling before washing, and Im not washing my hair in the shower - I will just rinse the detangler and DC out in the shower). Who else is washing this wekend?

Are yall still buying or using things from Christine Gant? U guys dont talk about her much anymore! IDareT'sHair whats the difference between #1 &#2 as far as how it feels on ur hair, etc?


----------



## Shay72

beautyaddict1913
Every Sunday is a full out wash day for me. I'm gonna be doing all kinds of stuff to this head. I need to do a bentonite clay treatment, protein treatment, etc.


----------



## destine2grow

IDareT'sHair I received my package and I must say I am loving the smell. I didn't expect the A&S to be so thick. 

With all these sales I don't know who I want to purchase from erplexed. I am thinking about just getting somethings from Jasmine but I don't really need any conditioners. Like T I live in the conditioner aisle . 

I really need some stylers and moisturizers. Shoot when any of you ladies gone have your own memorial sale?


----------



## Eisani

destine2grow I've been thinking about liquidating some of my inventory


----------



## hannan

Hello, ladies!!  I feel like I haven't been here in a while!

I went to go finally pick up my SSI at the po and found a lovely little Jasmine's box waiting for me too!  I didn't get a shipping notice from her either but that was the stuff I ordered on the mother's day weekend. 

So far, my favorite scent is the french vanilla pear ! The lemon sugar first smelled more like pine-sol but that was just my first impression. I'm not really sure what it'll be like on. Mango wasn't too bad either. Those were all in the rinses and I got a tahitian vanilla hibiscus dc. I could barely smell that one, though.  But like I said, all of them were quick lil whiffs while I was taking the tape off.

Looks like wash day is gonna have to be tonight too because I've been way too lazy these past couple of weeks. After this quarter ends, I need to go back to babying my hair again.


----------



## chebaby

now im back at my regular job talk about being drained. i stood out in the hot *** sun for about 6 hours and i thought my legs were going to give out glad today is friday.

and the sun tore my hair up. tonight im going to drench my hair in coconut oil and call it a night. it was so hot i kept scratching my head and i had all this gunk under my nails so tomorrow i will cleanse with deva curl no poo and sunday i will clean my scalp really well with cd purifying shampoo.
im thinking about doing coils but i may stick with my trusty braid out.


----------



## destine2grow

With all the Jasmine reviews I think I will order from her. Eisani let me know when you are ready to liquidate your inventory.!


----------



## hannan

destine2grow said:


> With all the Jasmine reviews I think I will order from her. @Eisani let me know when you are ready to liquidate your inventory.!



What were you waiting for? oke:  

This was my first time ordering...and then I went back and got a few more dcs while they were on sale. Matter of fact, it seems like she is always having sales.


----------



## bronzebomb

Not sure if it's posted:

AfroVeda (one of my favorites) is having a 20% off sale "memorial20" is the code.


----------



## bronzebomb

I'm not paying $12 to get 2 products from AfroVeda.  The discount was $7.78.  which basically means she is not really giving a sale, because shipping is $5 with USPS.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Eisani said:


> @destine2grow *I've been thinking about liquidating some of my inventory *


 
@Eisani

Now....*THAT* Would Be Some Kinda Of Liquidation of Inventory (for real, for real)


----------



## IDareT'sHair

beautyaddict1913

Don't get me wrong I love both #1 & #2.  #2 is a protein one tho'.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Evening Ladies....Not sure if I'll get anything from AV.  Need to do a "Pretend" Cart to see what all the ramifications are first.  May not get anything.

I have 2 MOP Pear Detanglers, so I could pass on Moringa and get it BF.  I don't want shipping to outweigh the benefits.


Under the dryer w/SSI Okra.  Will rinse this out and Steam with Jasmine Hibiscus in _"Hello Sugar"_

Off all next week, so will probably do my hair Monday, Thurs, Sat.


----------



## bronzebomb

IDareT'sHair said:


> Evening Ladies....Not sure if I'll get anything from AV. Need to do a "Pretend" Cart to see what all the ramifications are first. May not get anything.
> 
> I have 2 MOP Pear Detanglers, so I could pass on Moringa and get it BF. I don't want shipping to outweigh the benefits.
> 
> 
> Under the dryer w/SSI Okra. Will rinse this out and Steam with Jasmine Hibiscus in _"Hello Sugar"_
> 
> Off all next week, so will probably do my hair Monday, Thurs, Sat.


 
Was it the shipping? Girl, this is the first time I felt like cursing Mala/Afroveda out! It's like, "i'll let you think you are getting a discount, when you are really not!" I did a cart with the Ashlii Amala and the Moringa Ginsing Detangling Spray, it was over $42 to get it to me.  Girl please! I have no problem which what you want to charge for your products...but, a mark up from $5 to $12 for shipping is RIDICULUS! I don't mess with any line that charges that much for shipping. I ordered Komaza when I got free shipping, they have since gone down on their shipping cost. KBB use to have high shipping and long wait times. I am agitated.

My question:

I was just ordering and the shipping is $12 for 2 products using USPS. The USPS boxes are $5. Why is shipping so high? (it negates the discount)

AfroVeda/Mala's response:

Our system is connected directly with the carriers (USPS and UPS) to deliver actual shipping rates based on weight and address. Since we don't use flat rate boxes, that may be why the shipping is coming up as it is. I am sorry for that. Unfortunately, we have no control over their rates.

:eatme:


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I know We Like to Get Busy Up in this Thread and Haul 4 Jeezus....

So Please Lawd Do Not Let me Buy No More Jasmine Hibiscus. 

I am under the Steamer with it now and I wont at least 3-4 mo' Jars.

Ms. B You Were Right On Right [email protected]Brownie518 

Good Looking Out. This Stuff is da'bomb.com


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Well I made my pretend AV Cart, for some Moringa, Emu Something and Something else and it's still calculating shipping. So, I got frustrated. That means I don't need it.

I don't like alot of angst when I want to buy something or thinking about buying something and it never gave me an actual shipping charge (so I couldn't see if it was worth it or not) but the discount was $7.81
so I assume it will be right around there where Bronze said.


----------



## Shay72

Okay now I am ordering more than 1 hibiscus. Usually if I've never tried a product I only buy one but now I've gotten two reviews. It's on.


----------



## bronzebomb

IDareT'sHair said:


> I know We Like to Get Busy Up in this Thread and Haul 4 Jeezus....
> 
> *So Please Lawd Do Not Let me Buy No More Jasmine Hibiscus*.
> 
> I am under the Steamer with it now and I wont at least 3-4 mo' Jars.
> 
> Ms. B You Were Right On Right [email protected]Brownie518
> 
> Good Looking Out. This Stuff is da'bomb.com


 
LOL, AfroVeda has messed me up.  Is Jasmine's that good???


----------



## mkd

Evening ladies.  I went and got my hair straightened and trimmed today.  She cut it more than trimmed but its ok, I am happy with this length and kind of want to keep it like this for a bit.  

I stopped at TJ Maxx but didn't see any dumb blonde.  They had lots of other tigi products though.  I will keep looking and also stop by walmart tomorrow and see if its on sale here.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

bronzebomb

I  Jasmine.  She's such a nice Vendor to deal with.  Her prices are great.  She has an on-going discount for LHCF = hairluv and she's just a Jewel to do business with.  You couldn't ask for a "Nicer" Vendor.

I personally like her products.  I love the Avocado & Silk (and the Babbasu Xtreme before it was discontinued) and I like her Hair Rebuilder/Restructurer.

The Shea Cream Rinse and the Ultra Nourish were my personal 'least favorites' but chebaby La Colocha and other "Naturals" seem to love it. 

And Folks seem to like her Body Products.

On My Own Personal Hairdar (you know like Radar) I give Jasmine 2 Thumbs up.  I am not the least bit concerned about the "Base" thing.  *Yawn* 

Over it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

My Huetiful Deep Conditioner Shipped today.  Coffee got me scurrrd to smell it tho'.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

bronzebomb said:


> Was it the shipping? Girl, this is the first time I felt like cursing Mala/Afroveda out! It's like, "i'll let you think you are getting a discount, when you are really not!" I did a cart with the Ashlii Amala and the Moringa Ginsing Detangling Spray, it was over $42 to get it to me.  Girl please! I have no problem which what you want to charge for your products...but, a mark up from $5 to $12 for shipping is RIDICULUS! I don't mess with any line that charges that much for shipping. I ordered Komaza when I got free shipping, they have since gone down on their shipping cost. KBB use to have high shipping and long wait times. I am agitated.
> 
> My question:
> 
> I was just ordering and the shipping is $12 for 2 products using USPS. The USPS boxes are $5. Why is shipping so high? (it negates the discount)
> 
> AfroVeda/Mala's response:
> 
> Our system is connected directly with the carriers (USPS and UPS) to deliver actual shipping rates based on weight and address. *Since we don't use flat rate boxes*, that may be why the shipping is coming up as it is. I am sorry for that. Unfortunately, we have no control over their rates.
> 
> :eatme:


 
See this is why I'm so over her. Why wouldn't you WANT to save your customers some money?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *See this is why I'm so over her.* *Why wouldn't you WANT to save your customers some money?*


 
@curlyhersheygirl

I'm with you Curly.erplexed That Calculating thing was spinning for a reason to keep me FROM BUYING IT...........


----------



## mkd

I guess Mala didn't learn her lesson during the last debacle.  Consumers are not dumb, no one is interested in being ripped off on shipping.  Honestly I feel like more of these vendors need to come up off of free shipping.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> My Huetiful Deep Conditioner Shipped today.  Coffee got me scurrrd to smell it tho'.


thats great. thats why i love amazon.
what did she say it smelled like?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

So....Did anybody Call BJ's Hotel today?  I know she 'posed to be in town tomorrow.

I called from work and disguised my voice.

_*posted up in front of her shop*_


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> thats great. thats why i love amazon.
> what did she say it smelled like?


 
@chebaby

Moringa.erplexed

 And So okay that smells like what????


----------



## La Colocha

Hey ladies, will do my hair tomorrow. I have to go in late tonight so won't be doing it now. Other than that nothing really going on.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

double post


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha

Did you get any of the Hibiscus?  Gurl....................


http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&sour...zfXSCg&usg=AFQjCNEpKEoQ-a03zqVYjE7CXOIUSlHAhA

"Pretend" Offering is the Jar.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Moringa.erplexed
> 
> And So okay that smells like what????


right!! dont no body know what the hell moringa smells like. erplexed


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> right!! *dont no body know what the hell moringa smells like. *erplexed


 
Big Daddy Might Know!


----------



## destine2grow

IDareT'sHair said:


> I know We Like to Get Busy Up in this Thread and Haul 4 Jeezus....
> 
> *So Please Lawd Do Not Let me Buy No More Jasmine Hibiscus. *
> 
> *I am under the Steamer with it now and I wont at least 3-4 mo'* Jars.
> 
> Ms. B You Were Right On Right [email protected]Brownie518
> 
> Good Looking Out. This Stuff is da'bomb.com


 
So why you have to go and say all this? I am already looking at my cart like erplexed 

Lawd knows I don't need any of this but I want it cuz yall wont stop talking about Jasmine.... hmp are they really that good? Should I get 4 of everything? What scents should I get?

I already want the Hello Sugar thanks to* T. *I also want to try the french vanilla pear and the tahitan vanilla (sp)

Lawd help me please they have courrupted me. I thought this was a USE1BUY1 thread this is more like use and continue to buy why you are using 

They got me hauling for jeezus!!! 

Lawd please have favor on my bank account so that every time there is a sale/good product review/new product I can go out and bless myself with all these products. I promise to use all the products/give away/ or sell the products. Jeezus I promise to give 10% off all proceeds and spend the rest on a new product. In Jeezus name... Let the church say AMEN.


----------



## Shay72

I'm only planning to buy body products from BJ. I have so much Hairveda . Last time all them oils dropped out my cart except for one and all the butters dropped out .


----------



## Shay72

@destine2grow
This is really Product Junkie Central. You ain't know ....


----------



## redecouvert

Hello ladies,
I hope you are doing well.
I've been MIA but lurking...nothing much on my end.
I am just getting ready for my big Oyin haul tonight. Well the sale starts Saturday but I'd be on the website at 11:45 waiting 

As soon as I read both of your comments: 




IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Moringa.erplexed
> 
> And So okay that smells like what????





chebaby said:


> right!! dont no body know what the hell moringa smells like. erplexed


 

I had to go to my stash to smell the moringa powder and moringa oil 
To my surprise, both bottles were still  sealed ...I usually use moringa powder with my rhassoul. The smell is okay..it smells like salad..
now the oil...when I open the bottle, my first reaction: oh my god..it smells like neem oil
but actually I am wrong. The scent comes off strong. It is a rich woodsy scent


ETA: IdareT's Hair: now I want to buy some jasmine's. I thought she was closing her shop. Was it temporary?


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> @La Colocha
> 
> Did you get any of the Hibiscus?  Gurl....................
> 
> 
> http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&sour...zfXSCg&usg=AFQjCNEpKEoQ-a03zqVYjE7CXOIUSlHAhA
> 
> "Pretend" Offering is the Jar.



No, the sweet deals ended before i could get some. So i just took that as i have enough. I have a grip of jars that i need to work on. I don't think my first jar is half way gone. If i would have did my hair wendsday it might have been.


----------



## bronzebomb

Well, I guess, I'm only ordering from Qhemet this Holiday Season...if hey have the twisting butter.


----------



## destine2grow

Shay72 said:


> @destine2grow
> This is really Product Junkie Central. You ain't know ....


 
Shay72 girl I knew that, thats why I lurked in this thread for so long but yall are to funny and yall be on point about the sales and products I just had to join in.


----------



## mkd

Hey Red!!!! Nice to see you!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

redecouvert

Lawd.....Speakin' Of Haulin' 4 Jeezus and Red Walks Up! .....

Now Talmbout Some Haulin'  That's How The Big Dogs Do It!  Ain't it Red?????

Shoot Ya'll.....Red Can HAUL


http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&sour...zfXSCg&usg=AFQjCNEpKEoQ-a03zqVYjE7CXOIUSlHAhA


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> Big Daddy Might Know!


----------



## Brownie518

Hey, ladies. 

Nothing going on. Its hot as a b**** and the air is thick and still. I can't stand weather like this. I'm not getting any AV or Komaza. I might try out Enso and maybe get some Qhemet. Still thinkin on it...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> No, the sweet deals ended before i could get some. So i just took that as i have enough. I have a grip of jars that i need to work on. I don't think my first jar is half way gone. If i would have did my hair wendsday it might have been.


 
La Colocha

I just got an e-mail from Dana.  Shippin' is $6.00  And the 25%

Now...I'm not usually one to be a Pusha' Or Anythang Like that But....

Oh.

chebaby She has a New Scent Brown Sugar Butter Cream.  I know you Love Brown Suga's....Not that I'm one to push products or anything.

Just Sayin'.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


>


 
chebaby

You know Daddy know what Moringa smell like.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair - So you like the Hibiscus, huh?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> @IDareT'sHair - *So you like the Hibiscus, huh?*


 
Brownie518

Gurl....That Why I had to Dust the Brutha' Franklin Off and Pull it Out!

Lawd Ms. B!  Dana told me herself it was "all that".  So, even for her to say it  I knew it was gone be special (when I was complaining about Babbasu Xtreme being Discontinued) 

She was Like:  "Oh I GOT YO' Babbasu Xtreme.  Wait until you try this here!

If I didn't have 4 Jars Coming, I'd order 4 Mo'


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> Gurl....That Why I had to Dust the Brutha' Franklin Off and Pull it Out!
> 
> Lawd Ms. B!  Dana told me herself it was "all that".  So, even for her to say it  I knew it was gone be special (when I was complaining about Babbasu Xtreme being Discontinued)
> 
> She was Like:  "Oh I GOT YO' Babbasu Xtreme.  Wait until you try this here!
> 
> If I didn't have 4 Jars Coming, I'd order 4 Mo'



 Well, good. I'm glad you like it, too!! 

I hope I get my two boxes tomorrow. Today I only got one from Zoya (from that get 2 bottles free with any order deal )


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Welp.  I know the Weekend is Still Young.  And I've only purchased that 1 Jar of Babbasu from yesterday.

Lawd...I hope I can stay skrong.  Especially, if BJ don't show up & show out!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Used up 1 Bottle of Enso Naturals Marshmallow & Moss Serum and 1 Vial of Matrix Biolage Ceramides.  Have a back-up.

That's all this wash day.  Should use up a coupla' things on Monday tho'.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I am So So So Tempted to pull Hydratherma Back Out, but I won't.  Imma finish up some stuff 1st.  

Hopefully, I can hold out until September before I pull it back out.

I will be using some things up.  I want to finish up: a SSI Okra, Komaza Protein and Komaza Honeycomb.  I have some BeeMine Luscious I'd like to use.

It's going to be a busy summer.  I just hope all this stuff treats my hair as good as HTN has. (It's wonderful actually). I. Love. That. Stuff.

I also want to really use alot of my Hairveda too.  So, I got to stay focused and keep my mind off of HTN for a minute.


----------



## destine2grow

Ladies is Jasmine discontinuing the Last 1 Ultra Nourishing Conditoner?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

destine2grow said:


> *Ladies is Jasmine discontinuing the Last 1 Ultra Nourishing Conditoner?*


 
@destine2grow

Yep. 

Both Babbasu Xtreme and Ultra Nourishing have been phased out. I bought that 1 Last Jar of Babbasu yesterday.

Right Ms. B! @Brownie518


----------



## Brownie518

^^   

You still fussin' at me for telling you about that?


----------



## destine2grow

So I decided to do my hair tonight. I am currently dc with SSI Fortifying Mask, will follow up with SE Olive Moisturizing Treatment (will use this up). 

I am going to cowash with BFH Ginger Orange cleansing con. For my LI I am going to use Elucence moisture balance con and use Shea Moisture C&H Style Milk. Will do my hair in flat twist and call it a night.


----------



## destine2grow

IDareT'sHair said:


> @destine2grow
> 
> Yep.
> 
> Both Babbasu Xtreme and Ultra Nourishing have been phased out. I bought that 1 Last Jar of Babbasu yesterday.
> 
> Right Ms. B! @Brownie518


 
Should I purchase the Ultra Nourishing even though it is being discontinued?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

destine2grow said:


> *Should I purchase the Ultra Nourishing even though it is being discontinued?*


 
destine2grow

You should get a review from chebaby on the Ultra Nourish.

What Say You??? Brownie518


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @destine2grow
> 
> You should get a review from @chebaby on the Ultra Nourish.
> 
> What Say You??? @Brownie518



I didn't really care for the Nourishing at all. It did nothing for me. I know Che really seems to like it, though. 

I would say get the Avocado & Silk and the Hibiscus. Maybe try the Shea Rinse also.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Like I said in a Previous Post: Ultra Nourish and Shea Cream Rinse were my "Least Favorites" of her line.

However, the Natural Heads Seem to like these.

I do have about 3 16 ounce Bottles of the S.C.R. that I will Cowash with tho'.


----------



## Brownie518

Speaking of cowashing, I think I need to add a cowash into my rotation each week. I think I'll use Moist 24/7, my BFH Cleansing conditioners, BFH Marshmallow Macadamia conditioner, and the Hibiscus.


----------



## Eisani

IDareT'sHair yea, just thinking about pulling things out makes me tired.

Just left the wake. For some reason I feel better.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

This week I used up 
16oz AO mandarin magic (no backups, not a repurchase )
8oz QB Honeybush tea gel (no backups not sure if I'll repurchase)
12oz SheaMoisture curl and shine shampoo ( have backups)


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Eisani

I know E! 

Errtime I look at my stash I get tired.


----------



## Shay72

So I was telling my mama "You know Jasmine is having another sale". She said "I am done". I said I know I should be too since I have 10 bodywashes now . She was like me too and the lotions to match too .


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> @La Colocha
> 
> I just got an e-mail from Dana.  Shippin' is $6.00  And the 25%
> 
> Now...I'm not usually one to be a Pusha' Or Anythang Like that But....
> 
> Oh.
> 
> @chebaby She has a New Scent Brown Sugar Butter Cream.  I know you Love Brown Suga's....Not that I'm one to push products or anything.
> 
> Just Sayin'.



Thanks t, im cool though. Already have enough products and time to use them up.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Used Up 1 Jar of Enso Naturals Olive & Honey Hydrating Hair Butter.  I have a Back Up that I'll pull out this fall.

Will Pull Out Bee Mine Luscious Balancing Hair Cream


----------



## destine2grow

IDareT'sHair said:


> Used Up 1 Jar of Enso Naturals Olive & Honey Hydrating Hair Butter. I have a Back Up that I'll pull out this fall.
> 
> Will Pull Out Bee Mine Luscious Balancing Hair Cream


 
Wow IDareT'sHair it didn't take long for you to use that up. I hope when I get it I don't go use it up that quick!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

destine2grow said:


> Wow @IDareT'sHair it didn't take long for you to use that up. I hope when I get it I don't go use it up that quick!


 
destine2grow

Gurl...You won't.  I M&S twice a day because I'm under this crazy wig and I'm heavy-handed.

There is no way I shoulda' blown through that stuff that fast.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @destine2grow
> 
> You should get a review from @chebaby on the Ultra Nourish.
> 
> What Say You??? @Brownie518


i really like the ultra nourishing on dry hair. i havent used it on wet hair yet, except when i used it as a leave in and that sucked lol. on dry hair it has tons of slip and leaves my hair very moisturized. but i haven t used it on wet hair yet.
but i have enough to continue to try it and give a better review later.


----------



## La Colocha

Hey ladies, up getting ready for work soon. I will wash tomorrow with head and shoulders, condition and detangle with organics shea conditioner, dc with the a&s and braid with the shea rinse and seal with grapeseed oil. Will do my trim since i have sunday night off.


----------



## Shay72

Put in my Enso order. I knew as soon as they had a sale I would give them a try. I got:

Marshmallow & Moss Serum (full size, sample size wasn't an option)
Sample size of the dc
Sample size of the gel
Sample size of each of the butters
Sample size of the twisting pudding

SSI's Macadamia Fixing Gel. I have definitely decided it will not be a repurchase. It's thick and spreads easily. It smells like gel. It just does not have enough hold for me.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Hey ladies getting my haul on then going to a cookout/pool party. Have a safe weekend all.


----------



## La Colocha

Mornin ladies, just got off work and i am beat. Going to sleep for a bit and try to do my hair. I have to go back in tomorrow also.


----------



## hannan

Just realized the mango scent from jasmine's smells exactly like the shea moisture hibiscus & coconut line.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Hey Ladies....I see we're On & Off today.erplexed 

Hopefully, we can all be "On" and catch up. I bought some Flowers for my Porch today. I'll set them out this evening.

I used a very nice Oil Blend I got from @Ltown. It has Nettle, Burdock, Horsetail, EVOO, EVCO and Avocado Oil. It's very nice. 

Thanks Again Lady L.

ETA: @Ltown @chebaby @mkd I got packaging supplies today. Will Pop something in the mail to you next week. 

Also @destine2grow (if you're still interested).


----------



## Ltown

IDareT'sHair, thanks just stuff i got alot of, the teas i use to drink too.  I'm off to a cookout, chat later!


----------



## mkd

IDareT'sHair, thanks!!!

it is so hot outside.  I can't believe its this hot already.   This summer is going to be absurd.


----------



## Eisani

Funeral over. I was doing good until the very end. 

Cowashed and detangled this morning with a mixture of shea rinse and cj smoothing cond then did a low side bun.


----------



## destine2grow

IDareT'sHair said:


> Hey Ladies....I see we're On & Off today.erplexed
> 
> Hopefully, we can all be "On" and catch up. I bought some Flowers for my Porch today. I'll set them out this evening.
> 
> I used a very nice Oil Blend I got from @Ltown. It has Nettle, Burdock, Horsetail, EVOO, EVCO and Avocado Oil. It's very nice.
> 
> Thanks Again Lady L.
> 
> ETA: @Ltown @chebaby @mkd I got packaging supplies today. Will Pop something in the mail to you next week.
> 
> Also @destine2grow (if you're still interested).



Thanks T u know I'm interested! That blend that Ltown hooked you up with sound good!

Ltown how do u know how much to add of each oil?


----------



## beautyaddict1913

Hello ladies! Just under the steamer. Last night I washed with CV Marshmallow/Babbasu bar (used it up, didn't realize it was a slither left lol but I will repurchase in the fall). Then I did an overnight HOT with shea butter and coconut oil (trying to use up both, only have a ton left lol) but I had never done that before and I woke up with extra extra soft hair. I rinsed in the shower and finger detangled under running water, then I detangled with Qhemet MTCG (used up not a repurchase) and honey hemp (have a corner left, will detangle with it next week) used the bone comb that I hadn't tried yet (the wide tooth detangler). I rinsed that out and now Im steaming with the BFH Pistachio...I like the routine I tried this week, I will keep this up! Gotta trim my hair tonight or tomoro. I am going to buy new hair shears this evening, hadn't replaced mine since I did my BC. 
Do yall use BFH Pistachio as a DC or as a co-wash/detangler? It has great slip, I can say that! 
Oh and I got my shipping notice from Jasmine's ystrdy - can't wait to smell it!
Welp, off to stalk BJ's life to see if she's updated the site lol. Be back later!


----------



## destine2grow

beautyaddict1913 I never tried that con from BFH but I do use her cons for a cowash,dc and rinse out!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Hey Ladies...Missed Ya'll Again.

Just Moisturized with a little AV Moringa Spritz and sealed with a bit of Ltown's mixture.

Will tie up for the evening.

I guess I will check with you Diva's Later.


----------



## Shay72

BJ know she wrong on there talking about some conditioner that will be out in June . I mean I know I will most likely try it but that's all you got? Let me check fb and my e-mail. Bout to finally go do an oil rinse, tea rinse, then cowash. Gotta exercise at some point too.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

For my Sister Komaza Users:  Who has used & liked (or disliked) Komaza Vitamin Reign?  I'm about to pull that out for my daily spritz.

Any Quick Reviews?  Thanks


----------



## Shay72

IDareT'sHair said:


> For my Sister Komaza Users: Who has used & liked (or disliked) Komaza Vitamin Reign? I'm about to pull that out for my daily spritz.
> 
> Any Quick Reviews? Thanks


 
I initially liked this but realized it wasn't as moisturizing as I needed it to be so I stopped buying it. The same happened with Claudie's braid spray but when I paired it with the Dew then I was good to go. So I still use it. Maybe I should revisit Vitamin Reign. I need to look at the ingredients.


----------



## destine2grow

Hey ladies! Its been quite in here. I went swimming today and need to shampoo my hair. I might dc too! I am going to use Elucence clarifying shampoo and I will dc with BFH shea mando tea deep mask, followed my elucence mb as my LI. I need to do an HOT so I guess I will do that too.

What u ladies doing tonight?


----------



## beautyaddict1913

Hello ladies, where are u guys this weekend? I just moisturized and sealed with OHHB and BRBC...I only have a corner of OHHB left and I look forward to using it up next week. I LOVE using stuff up - makes me feel like I'm doing the right thing by having 300 products on deck lol - after all I'm using them lol! I keep forgetting to massage my scalp with my JBCO mix. I need to get back on it this week! I opened my shine and define today to decide if I will try to use it up next week and it was watery and separated...I had to stir it with my fingers! I just got it in March - that product will definitely be dismissed!

My Jasmine's came today! Yaay! We happen to live in the same city so it came rather quickly! Everything smelled amazing! The Wild Strawberry smells like that old school strawberry car freshener spray - I was hoping it would, I used to beg my mom to buy that stuff for her car when I was little lol. The Pink Sugar Kisses smells kinda like the perfume I love but its not identical - I like it tho! The Hello Sugar smells great - I see why yall are crazy about it! Even though I haven't tried the actual products yet I am already trying to plan the fragrances that I will try next lol. What is the smell that chebaby was saying smells like curl junkie? Because the curl junkie curl cream is my FAVE scent ever the product just failed me!

I didn't leave the house at all today. Been cleaning up most of the day. My relatives from Cali are flying in next weekend so I'm trying to get things together for them. I will go to the bss for the shears tomoro and cut these nasty ends!


----------



## beautyaddict1913

Shay72 I am looking forward to that new condish from Hairveda - its limited too - I want 4 to 6 bottles - but I want em on sale lol...sounds great! Green tea and horsetail - Im sold! Ltown do u order ur teas online or do u get them in the store? I want some nettle and horsetail tea for my hair!


----------



## Ltown

beautyaddict1913 said:


> Shay72 I am looking forward to that new condish from Hairveda - its limited too - I want 4 to 6 bottles - but I want em on sale lol...sounds great! Green tea and horsetail - Im sold! Ltown do u order ur teas online or do u get them in the store? I want some nettle and horsetail tea for my hair!





beautyaddict1913, i get my tea from vitacost nothing special but they are cheaper and easier than getting the herbs putting it in bags, already done.


----------



## Shay72

I will be doing my twists on dry hair. Any suggestions on what to use? I have so many products I don't even know where to begin . I hope to leave them in for 2 weeks. I will probably do a twistout for a few days too.


----------



## Brownie518

mkd said:


> @IDareT'sHair, thanks!!!
> 
> *it is so hot outside.  I can't believe its this hot already.   This summer is going to be absurd*.



mkd - I was saying this very thing today!! It was terrible. It wasn't even that hot, about 86, but the humidity could choke you.  I hate the summer!!! 



destine2grow said:


> Hey ladies! Its been quite in here. I went swimming today and need to shampoo my hair. I might dc too! I am going to use Elucence clarifying shampoo and I will *dc with BFH shea mando tea deep mask*, followed my elucence mb as my LI. I need to do an HOT so I guess I will do that too.
> 
> What u ladies doing tonight?



destine2grow - I love this BFH conditioner! One of my favorite DCs.


----------



## Brownie518

beautyaddict1913 said:


> !
> 
> My Jasmine's came today! Yaay! We happen to live in the same city so it came rather quickly! Everything smelled amazing! *The Wild Strawberry smells like that old school strawberry car freshener spray* - I was hoping it would, I used to beg my mom to buy that stuff for her car when I was little lol. The Pink Sugar Kisses smells kinda like the perfume I love but its not identical - I like it tho! The Hello Sugar smells great - I see why yall are crazy about it! Even though I haven't tried the actual products yet I am already trying to plan the fragrances that I will try next lol. What is the smell that @chebaby was saying smells like curl junkie? Because the curl junkie curl cream is my FAVE scent ever the product just failed me!



beautyaddict1913 - I got my Jasmine's today! As soon as I smelled the Wild Strawberry, I thought of the car trees!!!  Thats the only car tree I used to get!! It smells good, though. The Berries & Cream and the Cherry Pineapple are both !!! I got body wash and shea butter in both. I gave the Tahitian Petals to my mother. It smells just like some perfume but we can't remember the name. It doesn't smell bad, just not for me. I like these juicy, fruity scents right now.


----------



## La Colocha

Hey ladies, checking in. Decided to do my hair tomorrow after i get off work. I have to work in the morning for a bit. Didn't do anything but rest today. Still haven't received my jasmines yet.


----------



## Ese88

just finished moisturising with the dew. I have realized that with my hair type, no matter how good a product is i have to first spray with water


----------



## Shay72

I seem content with making that one order from Enso. We will see if I choose to order anything else. I definitely do not plan to order from Afroveda or Komaza. I may take a look at CurlMart since they have so many brands now. Oh yeah I ordered from Sarenzo Beads but that was for hair accessories.

I finished a Komaza Moja Conditioner. I have quite a few back ups. I also finished a Komaza Moku Pre Shampoo Treatment. I have 1 back up.


----------



## destine2grow

Morning Hair Divas! I didnt get around to doing my hair last night. All I did was do an HOT and I went to bed. I will finish it today. 

I never tried Komaza... none of her products jump out at me as of yet. I take that back I do want to try her dc!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Morning Ladies....

I'll pulled my HTN out (I Know). I just spritzed with the Follicle Booster and moisturized with Protein L-I. 

I sealed with Ltown's Oil Blend. (I have a corner of both HTN's and want to finish them up). I won't be opening any HTN until Fall.

I still haven't purchased anything.erplexed I want to get more Hibiscus, but I won't. 

I agree about the Wild Strawberry. It is Ol' Skool. But nice & summery. 

@La Colocha

I still haven't gotten my Jasmine order either. Maybe Tuesday.


----------



## bronzebomb

IDareT'sHair said:


> For my Sister Komaza Users: Who has used & liked (or disliked) Komaza Vitamin Reign? I'm about to pull that out for my daily spritz.
> 
> Any Quick Reviews? Thanks


 
Sorry for the late review, just getting in from cupcaking...

This is one of my favorites.  However, I don't think it's really moisturizing.  For some reason it makes my hair feel stonger...but not softer.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

bronzebomb said:


> Sorry for the late review, just getting in from cupcaking...
> 
> This is one of my favorites. However, I don't think it's really moisturizing. *For some reason it makes my hair feel stonger...but not softer*.


 
I agree. For it to be more moisturizing I added some glycerin that's why it's not a repurchase for me.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Thanks Ladies for your Review on Vitamin Reign @bronzebomb @curlyhersheygirl @Shay72 @Ese88. I had it on the Exchange Forum once, but it never went.

@Shay72 I would like a brief review of the newly reformulated SSI Fortifying if you don't mind? I bought a 16 ounce Jar, so I hope it's good.

Oh, So, Why, Do I have a Cart full of Oyin AfterBath Oil & Honey Washes Foolin' with @redecouvert ? 

(She's such a badddddd influence)


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> Morning Ladies....
> 
> I'll pulled my HTN out (I Know). I just spritzed with the Follicle Booster and moisturized with Protein L-I.
> 
> I sealed with Ltown's Oil Blend. (I have a corner of both HTN's and want to finish them up). I won't be opening any HTN until Fall.
> 
> I still haven't purchased anything.erplexed I want to get more Hibiscus, but I won't.
> 
> I agree about the Wild Strawberry. It is Ol' Skool. But nice & summery.
> 
> @La Colocha
> 
> I still haven't gotten my Jasmine order either. Maybe Tuesday.



Yep maybe tuesday. Hey ladies, just got off work and i am tired. Will not do my trim this weekend because i have to go in early tomorrow. So much for getting stuff done. Going to sleep and will start my hair when i get up.


----------



## chebaby

hello everyone
i havent been on all weekend so i need to go back and catch up on ready what crazy stuff yall were talking about lol.
im about to hook up this steamer so i can get started on my hair. its hot as hayel here so i know its going to dry by tomorrow.

yesterday my wash and go was beautiful. i used something i should have never strayed from: aveda be curly. all day hair even with all the humidity.


----------



## Shay72

IDareT'sHair & Brownie518

SSI's Fortifying Mask
It is thick. It doesn't look that thick in the jar to me but it passed my turn over test. When I turned over the jar nothing moved. I loved this because that was one of my issues with the previous formula. Spread easily. A little bit goes a long way. I used it overnight and there were no drippies. That was an issue before too. When I rinsed it out the next morning my hair felt strong and a little dry but once I cowashed with a moisturizing conditioner it was fine. I'm not sure if that would be an issue for anyone else because they may not leave it in as long as I did. Next time I use it I will use it with steam to see how that works. Overall I like it and right now it is a keeper.


----------



## chebaby

ok i am in love with my huetiful steamer. i used it with claudies protein conditioner and after steaming i let it cool off for a few minutes and then rinsed. at first i was a little afraid because my hair felt too soft but after rinsing with cool water my hair felt amazing. and when i stepped out the shower my hair was nice and plumped. 
i then braided my hair with curl junkie hibiscus and banana honey butta leave in and my shea mix.
i could not believe how smooth my hair looked.
i really dont care about smooth hair but i took notice. i am really impressed with the huetiful steamer.


----------



## destine2grow

Shay72 said:


> @IDareT'sHair & @Brownie518
> 
> SSI's Fortifying Mask
> It is thick. It doesn't look that thick in the jar to me but it passed my turn over test. When I turned over the jar nothing moved. I loved this because that was one of my issues with the previous formula. Spread easily. A little bit goes a long way. I used it overnight and there were no drippies. That was an issue before too. When I rinsed it out the next morning my hair felt strong and a little dry but once I cowashed with a moisturizing conditioner it was fine. I'm not sure if that would be an issue for anyone else because they may not leave it in as long as I did. Next time I use it I will use it with steam to see how that works. Overall I like it and right now it is a keeper.


 
Shay72 my hair feels that way with the old formula. I can't wait to try the new formula. Thanks for the review!


----------



## chebaby

Ese88 said:


> just finished moisturising with the dew. I have realized that with my hair type, no matter how good a product is i have to first spray with water


nothing but shea butter works on my dry hair. i HAVE to moisturize on wet hair. thats why i dont moisturize my braid out through the whole week.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Well.....Missed Ya'll Again!  At some point, we will all catch up at the same time.

I did get my Oyin Body Wash & Oil and another sweet e-Sister had an additional 10% Discount Code, so I was able to use that too.

Decided to wait and do my hair either Tuesday or Wednesday.  Should finish up HTN Follicle Booster & HTN L-I either tomorrow or Tuesday. 

I found 1/3 Bottle of MHC "Herbal Hair Cocktail" in the Refridge, so I will use this up before pulling out Komaza Vita-Reign.  

I don't care for the smell of MHC (wish it was unscented) but I'll gone & finish it up.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> Well.....Missed Ya'll Again!  At some point, we will all catch up at the same time.
> 
> I did get my Oyin Body Wash & Oil and another sweet e-Sister had an additional 10% Discount Code, so I was able to use that too.
> 
> Decided to wait and do my hair either Tuesday or Wednesday.  Should finish up HTN Follicle Booster & HTN L-I either tomorrow or Tuesday.
> 
> I found 1/3 Bottle of MHC "Herbal Hair Cocktail" in the Refridge, so I will use this up before pulling out Komaza Vita-Reign.
> 
> I don't care for the smell of MHC (wish it was unscented) but I'll gone & finish it up.


MHC products have some of the oddest scents ever lol. most of them are light but the either stink or are just ok.

i knew you were going to pull the htn back out


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *MHC products have some of the oddest scents ever lol. most of them are light but the either stink or are just ok.*
> 
> *i knew you were going to pull the htn back out*


 
chebaby

Yeah...It's a Weird Scent.erplexed  Almost like Men's Cologne. 

They do offer it in "Unscented" but I overlooked that Option.  I like it, but the smell is 'off'. Herbally Masculine.

Hush Girl, about me pulling that stuff back out! ......   I had a corner of each of these in the bottles, so I might as well knock them out.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Yeah...It's a Weird Scent.erplexed  Almost like Men's Cologne.
> 
> They do offer it in "Unscented" but I overlooked that Option.  I like it, but the smell is 'off'. Herbally Masculine.
> 
> *Hush Girl, about me pulling that stuff back out! ......   I had a corner of each of these in the bottles, so I might as well knock them out.*


*
* you just love you some htn. 
i think this week i will use up darcys pumpkin conditioner. i will do braid outs the first half of the week and then co wash the last few days. after i finish days pumpkin i will finish oyin honey hemp(i have 1 back up) and i will finish kbb sa(i have 2 back ups). the kbb will no longer be a repurchase. i dont need it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> [/B] you just love you some htn.
> i think this week i will use up darcys pumpkin conditioner. i will do braid outs the first half of the week and then co wash the last few days. after i finish days pumpkin i will finish oyin honey hemp(i have 1 back up) and i will finish kbb sa(i have 2 back ups). *the kbb will no longer be a repurchase. i dont need it.*


 
@chebaby

What?????? Are you Sure? 

btw: Glad you liked Steamin'. It's addicting.

I do like that HTN and they never have a Sale.

My Huetiful "Moringa" DC Shipped.  I may get it Tuesday.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> What?????? Are you Sure?
> 
> btw: Glad you liked Steamin'. It's addicting.
> 
> I do like that HTN and they never have a Sale.
> 
> My Huetiful "Moringa" DC Shipped.  I may get it Tuesday.


girl im sure. dew came along and kbb aint looking so good beside itno but really im doing more braid outs that anything and sa just wouldnt work for that. too much glycerin. since i can get it locally the kbb mask will be a splurge but not a staple like it used to be. mhc olive you is better and cheaper. 

girl steaming was i will never do it with moisture though. i can just imagine the mushyness i would get.
but protein i wont steam for another 2 weeks and when i do itll be with AO GPB.


----------



## La Colocha

Hey yall. I won't get to my hair today, just too lazy right now.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@chebaby 

Yeah, Steamin' is good stuff. What I've been doing is using my Protein Rx under the Dryer and then Steaming in Moisture afterwards. 

It's been really working well for me (especially when using that UBH DC'er).

@La Colocha

I feel you. I've been sleeping off & on most of the day (which isn't like me). 

I must be a little run down or something.erplexed

Imma do mine Wednesday and hopefully get back on schedule. Wed/Sun. 

So far, I haven't done too bad spending. I bought that Oyin HM Body Stuff. The Sales haven't been that great.

I should look at CM right quick, but I don't need anything.


----------



## Ltown

Hi ladies hope all is well!   I've been busy this weekend and getting raedy for another event.  I ordered samples from Enso don't remember what i think leave in and ?, i didn't order serum because sweet Ms. T is sending me some.  The code didn't ork but she refunded me $ so that cool.  I hope she don't get big headed like BFH and trash talk.  The world is Big, small place things always come back and bite you in the a€%}.  I did hair yesterday use up HV moist condition, have no more when get later this year, i had a disaster flexi rod, too tights bad shrinkages.  I will do hair tomorrow, prepoo/poo with garlic. carmel tx,  dc with rest of htn, Kckt has been contributing to my flakes so which up with mixed chick.  But i'm try the jasmine hibiscus leave in tomorrow.


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Yeah, Steamin' is good stuff. What I've been doing is using my Protein Rx under the Dryer and then Steaming in Moisture afterwards.
> 
> It's been really working well for me (especially when using that UBH DC'er).
> 
> @La Colocha
> 
> I feel you. I've been sleeping off & on most of the day (which isn't like me).
> 
> I must be a little run down or something.erplexed
> 
> Imma do mine Wednesday and hopefully get back on schedule. Wed/Sun.
> 
> So far, I haven't done too bad spending. I bought that Oyin HM Body Stuff. The Sales haven't been that great.
> 
> I should look at CM right quick, but I don't need anything.



I'm about to go back to sleep in a bit, i don't want to but i am run down also. I probably won't wake up until late, so i can do my hair early in the morning.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@La Colocha

I hate feelin' all drained & run down. It just keeps draining your Energy.

@Ltown

WOW! I didn't know you could use the Hibiscus as a L-I too? It would make such a Great Cowasher 
(I know you can use it that way), but it's too expensive to use that way.

When I scooped it out and applied to to my hair, I knew right then, I was in LOVE.

I have 4 of them sitting in my Cart, but cannot 'justify' in my own mind buying them. But that $10.00 + $6.00 shippin' is talkin' to me!

(And I'm not tryna' hear it)


----------



## Ltown

IDareT'sHair said:


> @La Colocha
> 
> I hate feelin' all drained & run down. It just keeps draining your Energy.
> 
> @Ltown
> 
> WOW! I didn't know you could use the Hibiscus as a L-I too? It would make such a Great Cowasher
> (I know you can use it that way), but it's too expensive to use that way.
> 
> When I scooped it out and applied to to my hair, I knew right then, I was in LOVE.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have 4 of them sitting in my Cart, but cannot 'justify' in my own mind buying them. But that $10.00 + $6.00 shippin' is talkin' to me!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (And I'm not tryna' hear it)






IDareT'sHair,  you know i thought it was leave in,   i will send you one i don't need another dc and you gettin it period.com


----------



## IDareT'sHair

That Hydratherma Naturals Does My Hair So Right..... 

I am so strung out on that stuff.  It's a Shame 4 Gawd.

After I finish up these 2, Imma try not to think about it until September. 

Then I will re-stock on a coupla' things for Fall. 

I. got. to. leave. it. alone.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ltown said:


> @IDareT'sHair, *you know i thought it was leave in,*  i will send you one i don't need another dc and you gettin it period.com


 
Ltown 

You Are Right!  You Can Also Use it As a Leave-In 

I just read the Information.  

Go Read it.  You're Fine.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Ltown

Here

http://www.jasminesbathandbeautypro..._Price_HIBISCUS_Deep_Conditioning_Hair_Masque


----------



## Ltown

IDareT'sHair said:


> Ltown
> 
> You Are Right!  You Can Also Use it As a Leave-In
> 
> I just read the Information.
> 
> Go Read it.  You're Fine.



IDareT'sHair,  i think most dc you can leave in especially if it has panthenol, probably a little left in will do.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I really like it. I think you will too. 

She really gave it Mad Props when I complained about Babbasu Xtreme being discontinued. 

And she was right, it's good stuff.

I still may try it as a Cowash once or twice. I loved it with Steam. I have 4 Jars coming, so I am set. (_I think_).


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> So far, I haven't done too bad spending. I bought that Oyin HM Body Stuff. The Sales haven't been that great.
> *
> I should look at CM right quick*, but I don't need anything.



 No, you shouldn't either!!!


----------



## Brownie518

Ltown said:


> @IDareT'sHair,  you know i thought it was leave in,   i will send you one i don't need another dc *and you gettin it period.com*



 That's right, Ltown!! Tell her, like she tells us!!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *No, you shouldn't either!!!*


 
Brownie518

You're right Gurl.  I didn't. 

No sense in being plain ig'nant.  I don't need a thang.


----------



## chebaby

i want some rhassoul powder/clay whatever lol. after i finish a few things i will get it.i should use up 3 things within the next week.
i can imagin using rhassoul with coconut milk and hibiscus powder


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

Sounds like a great Combo Che.  I should use up a bunch of stuff within the next few days.

I will just KIM on to the next products.  This Summer I should use up a Grip of Stuff.

I'm almost finished with Okra Reconstructor I got from Ltown a while back.  (I have 1 back up).  

I pulled out MHC Honey Horsetail Reconstructor and will start rotating it with Cathy Howse.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> You're right Gurl.  I didn't.
> 
> No sense in being plain ig'nant.  I don't need a thang.



I had to force myself not to go look 

I plan to cowash with the Hibiscus this week.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> I had to force myself not to go look
> 
> *I plan to cowash with the Hibiscus this week.*


 
Brownie518

I know it will be Wonderful.  I just love, love, love the Consistency.  

It's so Whippy & Refreshing and that Hello Sugar just set it off right.


----------



## chebaby

am i the only one that feels like i got a tiny growth spurt already? could be my mind playing tricks on me put i really think so. and ive been sweating in my head something nasty thats why i will be co washing or shampooing in the middle of the week.
i also purchased some hair clips from cvs yesterday so i dont have to slick my hair back in a puff every time i co wash. i can just co wash and clip it up.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

I hope I get one too!  I could use a nice little Spurt right about now.

It shole won't be for lack of tryin'.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

What are you gone use?  

I think Wednesday I'll CoCleanse with ASIAN, use SSI Okra* may use up.  Steam with either Jasmine A&S in Berries n Cream or Hibiscus in Hello Sugar.

I should use up:
1 bottle of Moist 24/7
1 bottle of SSI Okra
1 bottle of PC


----------



## Brownie518

chebaby said:


> am i the only one that feels like i got a tiny growth spurt already? could be my mind playing tricks on me put i really think so. and ive been sweating in my head something nasty thats why i will be co washing or shampooing in the middle of the week.
> i also purchased some hair clips from cvs yesterday so i dont have to slick my hair back in a puff every time i co wash. i can just co wash and clip it up.



I'll be cowashing during the week for the same reasons!! This hot humid weather is killa!!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *I'll be cowashing during the week for the same reasons!! This hot humid weather is killa!!!*


 
Hmp. Me too! Brownie518

I should be able to use up a few of these Cowashing conditioners this summer! 

Especially the way this weather is 'bout to jump off.

I won't go over twice a week tho'. Too much manipulation for me.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> Hmp. Me too! @Brownie518
> 
> I should be able to use up a few of these Cowashing conditioners this summer!
> 
> Especially the way this weather is 'bout to jump off.
> 
> I won't go over twice a week tho'. *Too much manipulation for me.*



Thats why I will only do it once a week.  I really hope this is just a quick humid spell that will be over by the end of the week. erplexed


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> Thats why I will only do it once a week.  *I really hope this is just a quick humid spell that will be over by the end of the week.* erplexed


 
Brownie518

Yeah...it's suppose to be pumpin' 90 tomorrow .....


----------



## mkd

Evening ladies!

I am really thinking about wearing my hair straight more often.  My husband likes it better.  Maybe once a month...I don't know, its so easy to wear wear it curly.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

mkd

How easy/hard will it be for you to keep in it Straight in this kind of Weather?


----------



## mkd

IDareT'sHair said:


> @mkd
> 
> How easy/hard will it be for you to keep in it Straight in this kind of Weather?


It will probably be hard.  Especially hard to work out.  We haven't even hit June and its 90 already


----------



## IDareT'sHair

mkd

Will you hafta' change alot of your products?


----------



## mkd

IDareT'sHair said:


> @mkd
> 
> Will you hafta' change alot of your products?


I don't think too many.  I would use the same DC.  I don't use a leave in when I flat iron.  maybe roller setting and flat ironing the roots would be a good compromise.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

mkd

Sounds good. 

And that Combo may hold up nicely in this weather.


----------



## Brownie518

I plan on wearing that AC out tomorrow. The humidity is just ridiculous. I think we're supposed to be in the high 80s all week, too. 

As soon as i get in the house, I plan to cowash with the Hibiscus and shower with my Berries & Cream from Jasmine  . A nice cool shower.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> I plan on wearing that AC out tomorrow. The humidity is just ridiculous. I think we're supposed to be in the high 80s all week, too.
> 
> *As soon as i get in the house, I plan to cowash with the Hibiscus and shower with my Berries & Cream from Jasmine  . A nice cool shower. *


 
Brownie518

I got my AC on now, but I will turn it off before I go to bed.  

Yeah, that Berries & Cream is nice.

I love the way it lingers in my little hurr even after using other finishing products, there is still a whiff of Jasmine.  (I love that). 

Especially in this weather.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I'm pretty well Stocked for this Summer Season. I mean Summer only last a good 12 weeks anyway and at twice a week, that should be 24 Cowashings etc.......

Really about 15/16 weeks cause folx Count Memorial Weekend as the Official Kick-Off to Summer. Even tho' summer officially starts Mid-June.

I will allow myself to buy the new HV Conditioner in June, but hopefully, I can restrain myself until September. With maybe onseys/twosey's here & there.


----------



## destine2grow

chebaby said:


> i want some rhassoul powder/clay whatever lol. after i finish a few things i will get it.i should use up 3 things within the next week.
> i can imagin using rhassoul with coconut milk and* hibiscus powder*


 
chebaby I want some of this soooo bad!!! I know my hair would love it


IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Sounds like a great Combo Che. I should use up a bunch of stuff within the next few days.
> 
> I will just KIM on to the next products. This Summer I should use up a Grip of Stuff.
> 
> I'm almost finished with *Okra Reconstructor* I got from Ltown a while back. (I have 1 back up).
> 
> I pulled out* MHC Honey Horsetail Reconstructor* and will start rotating it with Cathy Howse.


 
IDareT'sHair
1st bolded: I love  this stuff!
2nd bolded: How do you like this?


Brownie518 said:


> I'll be cowashing during the week for the same reasons!! This hot humid weather is killa!!!


 
Brownie518 I have been doing this for the past 3wks. The weather in FL is not playing we have been in the mid 90's already! I am a native and should be use to it but I am not!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

destine2grow

I'd had the MHC in my stash for a minute.  This will be my first time using/trying it.  After I finish up the SSI Okra.


----------



## Brownie518

destine2grow - See thats why I have never wanted to go to Florida!!  This weather makes me act foul. 

You love that Okra, too? I looooove that stuff!!!


----------



## La Colocha

Hey yall, now i am going to be up all night. Its supposed to be hot and humid here tomorrow also.


----------



## Shay72

Over here looking crazy with my hair in 6 banded ponytails. Hopefully 6 sections won't make it so bad to twist. Decided to twist with Sunshine in the Rise & Shine scent.


----------



## beautyaddict1913

Hello ladies! Last night, well Saturday night I was extra bored and decided to twist my hair with BRBC and OHHB. The twists were fairly small and messy lol. I wore it to the gym half up and half down. I never wear twists so it was kind of weird to me! I trimmed my lil raggly ends and then did my Claudie's regi (Elixir, satin lotion, and ends insurance), then I re-twisted one side of my hair so that the twists look neat and uniform. It took me all of my life! I am dreading beginning the other side! Thats why I am on here procrastinating. I don't know how I feel about wearing twists as a style. I don't really see people here in Houston with their hair like that so I really need to look around the board and draw some insporation for how I want mine to look. If I don't like them at all I will keep them in all week and wear a wig to work and just wear the twists to the gym.

Last night I saw a yt user with the Kinky Curly hair that I wanted to order for summer. It was all silky and 3A...I wanted it so that I could leave my perimeter out, aint no way my hair blending with that! So I don't know what I want to do with it anymore. My bday is in July and I have the event in August so whatever I get before July 4 will need to make its way into August. I want some braids so that I can still use products on my real hair! It is so hard for me to do my hair in weave...what a dilemma!


----------



## La Colocha

I decided to do my hair after all since im still up. Dcing right now with a&s, and used up an organix shea conditioner. Now i am going to work on the rest of the cherry blossom.


----------



## Ese88

I wish it would get warmer here. I've just finished moisturising, the dew scent is starting to grow on me


----------



## Ltown

Good morning!  Its suppose to be 90's all week here.  I change my mine on hair dc  and decide to use up aubrey honey suckle instead of using a&s. Got to use up some others stuff before i start on it.  I'm doing some kind of roller set before it gets to hot, i need that pibbs dryer asap but i need to order it when i'm going to be home, why fed ex and ups leave stuff at door when they suppose to get signature?  Punks


----------



## destine2grow

Morning ladies! I'm @ the barber shop with my son! I will go home and moisturize and seal with shea moisture and evoo! 

If it gets really humid here I will cowash with BFH ginger orange cleansing! (should use up) will use a rinse out con afterwards. Most likely BFH shea mango tea con.


----------



## Priss Pot

I meant to confess that a couple weeks ago I broke down and purchased a jar of KBB hair butter in my fav Chamomile Sage scent.  The smell is still ever so lovely, but for whatever reason it doesn't seem as if the hair butter works the same as it used to.  I know that the ingredients are the same (supposedly).  I've tried it the usual ways (on dry hair, to seal wet hair, etc) and there's something off about it.  Ah well, that's what I get for dabbing in something I ain't got no business, lol.  If need be, I'll just use it as a body butter.


----------



## bronzebomb

chebaby said:


> girl im sure. dew came along and kbb aint looking so good beside itno but really im doing more braid outs that anything and sa just wouldnt work for that. too much glycerin. since i can get it locally the kbb mask will be a splurge but not a staple like it used to be. mhc olive you is better and cheaper.
> 
> girl steaming was i will never do it with moisture though. i can just imagine the mushyness i would get.
> but protein i wont steam for another 2 weeks and when i do itll be with AO GPB.


 
just when you say that, KBB offers B2G1.  Are you sure???? oke:


----------



## bronzebomb

beautyaddict1913 said:


> Hello ladies! Last night, well Saturday night I was extra bored and decided to twist my hair with BRBC and OHHB. The twists were fairly small and messy lol. I wore it to the gym half up and half down. I never wear twists so it was kind of weird to me! I trimmed my lil raggly ends and then did my Claudie's regi (Elixir, satin lotion, and ends insurance), then I re-twisted one side of my hair so that the twists look neat and uniform. It took me all of my life! I am dreading beginning the other side! Thats why I am on here procrastinating. I don't know how I feel about wearing twists as a style. I don't really see people here in Houston with their hair like that so I really need to look around the board and draw some insporation for how I want mine to look. If I don't like them at all I will keep them in all week and wear a wig to work and just wear the twists to the gym.
> 
> Last night I saw a yt user with the Kinky Curly hair that I wanted to order for summer. It was all silky and 3A...I wanted it so that I could leave my perimeter out, aint no way my hair blending with that! So I don't know what I want to do with it anymore. My bday is in July and I have the event in August so whatever I get before July 4 will need to make its way into August. I want some braids so that I can still use products on my real hair! It is so hard for me to do my hair in weave...what a dilemma!


 

beautyaddict1913

Wearing twists in public was a huge dilemma for me early in my journey.  I said "Ain't no (double negative) self-respecting, grown, arse woman should wear twists in public...but, I made it my mission to make them look as professional as possible.  Some days I would wear a wig (because i was not sure), other days I would try to wear a "complete" made up face...

As much as like my natural hair, I'm still unsure how it's perceived in public...Good luck!


----------



## destine2grow

Have any of you ladies tried Hair Rules? If so, did you like it? I just looked at some of their vids and I am loving the out come of the models hair. I might put them on my list of items to try!


----------



## Shay72

Shay72 said:


> Over here looking crazy with my hair in 6 banded ponytails. Hopefully 6 sections won't make it so bad to twist. Decided to twist with Sunshine in the Rise & Shine scent.


 
Okay what had happened was I put in 4 twists and hated it. So I took them out, threw some oil in my hair for a HOT, and went down and did laundry . Now back to our regulary scheduled program.....I'm about to do an oil rinse and cowash. End of story .


----------



## mkd

Brownie518, KBB has buy2get1 on the SA on wednesday.  I am thinking about getting some of the super silky.


----------



## Eisani

Priss Pot said:


> I meant to confess that a couple weeks ago I broke down and purchased a jar of KBB hair butter in my fav Chamomile Sage scent.  The smell is still ever so lovely, but for whatever reason it doesn't seem as if the hair butter works the same as it used to.  I know that the ingredients are the same (supposedly).  I've tried it the usual ways (on dry hair, to seal wet hair, etc) and there's something off about it.  Ah well, that's what I get for dabbing in something I ain't got no business, lol.  If need be, I'll just use it as a body butter.



Damn Priss, you were my boycott buddy in my head but I understand- I've been tempted several times.

Anyhoo, hey all! we're en route to the lake. It's piss hot but there's a nice breeze. I cannot wait to get in the water though. I just wet my hair snd slathered it in shea butter to protect it from the sun. Everyone have a safe and happy holiday!


----------



## beautyaddict1913

destine2grow said:


> Have any of you ladies tried Hair Rules? If so, did you like it? I just looked at some of their vids and I am loving the out come of the models hair. I might put them on my list of items to try!


 
@destine2grow I tried the hair rules curl cream - the one for curly hair instead of the one for knky curly hair. I didn't like it - it did nothing for me as far as hold, etc... However, I have seen great reviews on youtube. Its a user (i think her name is anaturalbeauty3) that loves the hair rules kinky curly cream so u can check her out and see how she uses it!

Hello all! I like the way my twists look from the back view - they are so neat and pretty! Oh but the front - its a mess lol! I gotta figure out how to make the front look neat. My hair is so short in the front compared to the rest of my hair - its like chin length unstretched - my hair has always grown in a v-shape though...but anyway its a problem since I am trying to wear this hair with the goody flexi clip half up/half down. I was on yt all night looking at vids - particularly kimmaytube - I like the way she styles her twists. I also noticed that the ladies who's hair seems to "grow the fastest" wear twists 24/7 - kimmaytube, summyr1988, etc. Of course there are tons of exceptions but their growth is amazing! Imma need my hair to be bsl curly by this time next year! Gotta try new methods to produce new results!


----------



## beautyaddict1913

mkd said:


> @Brownie518, KBB has buy2get1 on the SA on wednesday. I am thinking about getting some of the super silky.


 
mkd thanks for the info! I will be ordering the super silky then too if she allows it. since it only says SA and last time it said LI's..even though I don't have room in my stash for it I will figure something out! I always do lol.  will get chamomile sage, white tea, and pomegranate guava !!!!


----------



## La Colocha

Hey ladies, just checking in. Its hot as hell outside, so don't want to go to work today. Just want to sit in the ac and chill. Used the hair dew and almond glaze last night to braid. My hair is soft and squishy. Will do my hair again on wendsday.


----------



## chebaby

bronzebomb said:


> just when you say that, KBB offers B2G1.  Are you sure???? oke:


you tryna tempt me.
naw imma pass on it. kbb aint worth it to me anymore. and i got more than enough to hold me over until i change my mind


----------



## chebaby

hey ladies
my braid out is looking mighty nice today. that steam is the bidness. glad my hair still likes the curl junkie hibiscus and banana leave in. that stuff used to be hit and miss for me on a wash and go but i guess if i just use a little on a braid out its perfect.

i cant wait to cleanse my hair on wednesday or thursday with deva curl no poo
it is hot as hayel.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

Hi Che!


----------



## La Colocha

Lmao t, at the quote under your name.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Hi Che!


whats going on girl


----------



## chebaby

La Colocha said:


> Lmao t, at the quote under your name.


i just noticed that


----------



## La Colocha

chebaby said:


> i just noticed that



St. Haul A.M.E. *cackles*.


----------



## Priss Pot

Eisani said:


> Damn Priss, you were my boycott buddy in my head but I understand- I've been tempted several times.
> 
> Anyhoo, hey all! we're en route to the lake. It's piss hot but there's a nice breeze. I cannot wait to get in the water though. I just wet my hair snd slathered it in shea butter to protect it from the sun. Everyone have a safe and happy holiday!



I know girl, *sigh*.  Like they say, the flesh is weak.


----------



## chebaby

La Colocha said:


> *St. Haul A.M.E. **cackles*.


yall come up with the craziest stuff


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> *Lmao t, at the quote under your name.*





La Colocha said:


> *St. Haul A.M.E. *cackles**.


 
La Colocha

Gurl....Brother Franklin _"inspired"_ me to Get My Haul On! (He Ain't Playin)

Still holding on skrong.  Other than that Oyin Body Wash.erplexed

Keep giving Jasmine Hibiscus the _side eye tho'_


----------



## chebaby

yall making jasmines hibiscus sound like its a must have. 
if so ill purchase one next month.
after i finish my darcys pumpkin, honey hemp, kbb sa and maybe my curls coconut sublime.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Lawd.........It's 92 Right Now! 

I feel like Cowashing.  I may not be able to wait until Wednesday!

It's a Scorcher!:heated:  My po' flowers are all wilted.  I will water them (again) after the Sun goes down.

Looking forward in using some stuff on Wednesday!  I can't wait!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

Have you bought anything?


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Have you bought anything?


trust me, i want to but no. actually theres is nothing i want and im afraid that if i purchase one more product the floor in my room will give out


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> trust me, i want to but no. actually theres is nothing i want and* im afraid that if i purchase one more product the floor in my room will give out*


 
@chebaby

Girl, I know exactly what you mean....... 

It's Like: What The?..."HOW/WHEN/WHERE did I get all this crap?" .....

Imma really try to slow it way down until September. For Real.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Girl, I know exactly what you mean.......
> 
> It's Like: What The?..."HOW/WHEN/WHERE did I get all this crap?" .....
> 
> Imma really try to slow it way down until September. For Real.


yea, i refuse to purchase anything else until i use some stuff up.
i love the summer because i co wash more and can use stuff up. now that i use regular conditioner as a leave in i will be using co wash conditioners and leave ins more often.
my deep conditioners will last forever though lmao.

i have a 32oz bottle of CURLS sublime conditioner thats half full. i will start back using that next week so i know thatll be gone within a few weeks.

and then when i think about it theres nothing i really want


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Girl, I know exactly what you mean.......
> 
> It's Like: What The?...*"HOW/WHEN/WHERE did I get all this crap?*" .....
> 
> Imma really try to slow it way down until September. For Real.


the bolded is how i feel about my jasmines leave ins. like dang, i only made two orders and i have 10 bottles, not including her deep conditioners


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

We won't even 'speak' on the *#* of Jasmine.  Gurl.....I plead the 5th.

And I have 4-5 more Jars on the way.


----------



## destine2grow

chebaby said:


> trust me, i want to but no. actually theres is nothing i want and im afraid that if i purchase one more product the floor in my room will give out





IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Girl, I know exactly what you mean.......
> 
> It's Like: What The?..."HOW/WHEN/WHERE did I get all this crap?" .....
> 
> Imma really try to slow it way down until September. For Real.





chebaby said:


> yea, i refuse to purchase anything else until i use some stuff up.
> i love the summer because i co wash more and can use stuff up. now that i use regular conditioner as a leave in i will be using co wash conditioners and leave ins more often.
> my deep conditioners will last forever though lmao.
> 
> i have a 32oz bottle of CURLS sublime conditioner thats half full. i will start back using that next week so i know thatll be gone within a few weeks.
> 
> and then when i think about it theres nothing i really want



chebaby and IDareT'sHair

I am saving the above comments for when the 2 of you purchase some hair products next week


----------



## IDareT'sHair

destine2grow

Awwww Destine.  Don't do That!

We never know when the Spurrrt will come on us.  Do we chebaby? erplexed 

At a moments notice the Spurrrt of Fab will come on the scene and we'll just start buying.


----------



## Shay72

Okay I put in my last Jasmine's order for a long time . I got 3 Shea Rinses and 3 Hibiscus DC's.


----------



## chebaby

destine2grow said:


> @chebaby and IDareT'sHair
> 
> I am saving the above comments for when the 2 of you purchase some hair products next week





IDareT'sHair said:


> @destine2grow
> 
> Awwww Destine.  Don't do That!
> 
> We never know when the Spurrrt will come on us.  Do we @chebaby? erplexed
> 
> At a moments notice the Spurrrt of Fab will come on the scene and we'll just start buying.


 yall can quote me i aint buying nothing for at leat 3 weeks i was gonna say a month but that sounds like so far away


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> yall can quote me* i aint buying nothing *for at leat 3 weeks i was gonna say a month but that sounds like so far away


 
chebaby

I Ain't Sayin' Nothin' 

What I can say is... I HOPE to NOT buy anything .....until BJ comes out with her new Conditioner.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> *I Ain't Sayin' Nothin*'
> 
> What I can say is... I HOPE to NOT buy anything .....until BJ comes out with her new Conditioner.


imma say it for you.
T, and I aint buying a damn thing


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *imma say it for you.*
> T, and I aint buying a damn thing


 
@chebaby

Thanks Gurl 

But I am gone buy BJ's Green Conditioner _whenevererplexed_

 .........


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Thanks Gurl
> 
> But I am gone buy BJ's Green Conditioner _whenevererplexed_
> 
> .........


i aint gonna lie, im kinda interested in it. only if it comes to the local store though. i aint even thinking about messing with HV shipping time.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

all.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl

Hey Curly!


----------



## beautyaddict1913

Where have yall been this weekend? I keep missing yall too! My bff and my sis saw my hair today and said they like it! So I will be rocking these twists to work in the morning. Will definitely have on big earrings and nice makeup like bronzebomb lol. I am going to massage my scalp with JBCO tonight and tomoro I will do my Claudie's regi. 
I have been thinking about my general purchases for the month of June and I want some hairveda, 3 bottles of perfume, a bottle of Philosphy Purity, 2 nail polish colors (OPI turquoise crackle and Essie Turq & Caicos), and a new laptop, and a pair of heels and 5 new items for my work wardrobe - thats it...maybe if I start making lists every month the impulse buys will stop! Anyone have any suggestions for stopping impulsive spending?  Im asking the wrong people huh?


----------



## chebaby

beautyaddict1913 said:


> Where have yall been this weekend? I keep missing yall too! My bff and my sis saw my hair today and said they like it! So I will be rocking these twists to work in the morning. Will definitely have on big earrings and nice makeup like @bronzebomb lol. I am going to massage my scalp with JBCO tonight and tomoro I will do my Claudie's regi.
> I have been thinking about my general purchases for the month of June and I want some hairveda, 3 bottles of perfume, a bottle of Philosphy Purity, 2 nail polish colors (OPI turquoise crackle and Essie Turq & Caicos), and a new laptop, and a pair of heels and 5 new items for my work wardrobe - thats it...maybe if I start making lists every month the impulse buys will stop!* Anyone have any suggestions for stopping impulsive spending? * Im asking the wrong people huh?


now you know better than that if we had any ideas we wouldnt even know if they worked because we never used them


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@beautyaddict1913

Now You Know You Up in the Wrong Thread with that Crazy Question.


    ......


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @beautyaddict1913
> 
> Now You Know You Up in the Wrong Thread with that Crazy Question.
> 
> 
> ......


 i see me and you on the same page lol.


----------



## EllePixie

Hey y'all!

So why did NC send me a bottle of KBB Sweet Ambrosia and the consistency is totally different than what I ordered last year (after the bottle changes)? This one is thicker and absorbs into my hair better - I think my previous batch had too much glycerin. I'm scared for my order of the Super Silky now.


----------



## chebaby

EllePixie said:


> Hey y'all!
> 
> So why did NC send me a bottle of KBB Sweet Ambrosia and the consistency is totally different than what I ordered last year (after the bottle changes)? This one is thicker and absorbs into my hair better - I think my previous batch had too much glycerin. I'm scared for my order of the Super Silky now.


 i be tellin yall kern be changin and switchin and flippin and floppin.
nothing is ever the same


----------



## EllePixie

chebaby said:


> i be tellin yall kern be changin and switchin and flippin and floppin.
> nothing is ever the same


 
Who you tellin!! When I got the SA last year, I wasn't a huge fan of it besides it's detangling capabilities and just figured they changed the formula when she switched to the new bottles. But now that I have this new bottle I'm like, well this is diff too! When I saw the changes in the DC, I decided not to order that again...and even if I like the SS I dunno if I will order again b/c I can't take all these surprises...I guess KBB really is like a box of chocolates...


----------



## bronzebomb

beautyaddict1913

I read Suze Orman Women & Money, She said to like saving more than you like spending. 

So whenever I think about purchasing something I put that amount in a savings account.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

EllePixie

That's Wild!


----------



## chebaby

EllePixie said:


> Who you tellin!! When I got the SA last year, I wasn't a huge fan of it besides it's detangling capabilities and just figured they changed the formula when she switched to the new bottles. But now that I have this new bottle I'm like, well this is diff too! When I saw the changes in the DC, I decided not to order that again...and even if I like the SS I dunno if I will order again b/c I can't take all these surprises...I guess KBB really is like a box of chocolates...


yea im through with kern. i know i said that before but its true this time lol. i cant stand not knowing what im getting. i know for the fact that whatever is in though cream jars are not what they used to be. so what are the ingredients? whats on the jar and website are two different things. shoot, i aint messing with her.
the mask used to be a staple but ive found better.


----------



## EllePixie

chebaby said:


> yea im through with kern. i know i said that before but its true this time lol. i cant stand not knowing what im getting. i know for the fact that whatever is in though cream jars are not what they used to be. so what are the ingredients? whats on the jar and website are two different things. shoot, i aint messing with her.
> the mask used to be a staple but ive found better.


 
Yea, I said I was done with her too...but that Vanilla Latte keeps pulling me back...  I just need to quit cold turkey. Last time I spoke to them about the ingredients on the SA they told me they were working on updating the site...yet the ingredients have been wrong on there for like a year. And it bothers me because those are the ingredients I keep seeing people use in their reviews, and glycerin is an iffy ingredient for a lot of ladies.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby
EllePixie

That's really too bad Ladies.

The consistency isssue is definitely a deal-breaker. 

Not real sure why/how this happens tho', especially with someone that's been in business as long as Kern 'dem.

Now some of these other _Johnny Come Lately's_....I can kinda understand. 

Even tho' it sucks too.erplexed


----------



## Brownie518

Hey, ladies...just here at work, trying to calm my bad attitude. 
This weather has my hair acting up.


----------



## JessieLeleB

I know this is a super dumb question, been reading through this forum and I'm lost with the use 1 buy1 thing.... plz explain? 


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> @EllePixie
> 
> That's really too bad Ladies.
> 
> The consistency isssue is definitely a deal-breaker.
> 
> Not real sure why/how this happens tho', especially with someone that's been in business as long as Kern 'dem.
> 
> Now some of these other _Johnny Come Lately's_....I can kinda understand.
> 
> Even tho' it sucks too.erplexed


see i agree with you. i can understand these new comers(not that they get a pass) but i can see how they just slap together a mix(eye balling it) and send it out. but kern been in business what? 10 years probably and **** aint consistent. erplexed


----------



## chebaby

JessieLeleB said:


> I know this is a super dumb question, been reading through this forum and I'm lost with the use 1 buy1 thing.... plz explain?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


well ORIGINALLY it was about using 1 product before you buy another. that way we would get out of the habit of hauling for the lawd. but ummm yea, we lost that a long time ago. we just buy what we want when we want.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@chebaby

If you gone Slap a Label on it and Charge Folx Good Money For it, make sure it's On Point every time.

Brownie518
Hi Ms. B!


----------



## Brownie518

chebaby said:


> well ORIGINALLY it was about using 1 product before you buy another. that way we would get out of the habit of hauling for the lawd. but ummm yea, we lost that a long time ago. we just buy what we want when we want.




...and the thread has evolved into more of a place for us to get together and chat .


----------



## Charz

i'm trying to resist that qb sale. please don't let them offer free shipping :/


----------



## Brownie518

mkd said:


> @Brownie518, KBB has buy2get1 on the SA on wednesday.  I am thinking about getting some of the super silky.



mkd - Thanks, m!! 

Hmmm....



IDareT'sHair said:


> *If you gone Slap a Label on it and Charge Folx Good Money For it, make sure it's On Point every time.*
> 
> @Brownie518
> Hi Ms. B!



Hey , T!!  

@ bolded - 
You funny


----------



## destine2grow

bronzebomb said:


> @beautyaddict1913
> 
> I read Suze Orman Women & Money, She said to like saving more than you like spending.
> 
> So whenever I think about purchasing something I put that amount in a savings account.



bronzebomb we all need that book maybe it will cure our impulsive spending! 

I do need to practice putting the amount I want to spend in my savings.


----------



## destine2grow

I really wanted to purchase from KBB. I never tried her products b/c when I wanted too there was a thread about how she was treating one of the members here so I passed. I guess I will have to pass.


----------



## Brownie518

Double post...


----------



## Brownie518

I used up a BFH Desert Castor Seed and a bottle of JCBO. And an Njoi Ayurvedic butter. 

This week, I'll probably purchase some Anti Snap, CPR, and the 2 new Njoi butters. I'm considering some KBB and Qhemet.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> If you gone Slap a Label on it and Charge Folx Good Money For it, make sure it's On Point every time.
> 
> @Brownie518
> Hi Ms. B!


oh you know i agree. kern stuff is not cheap, and you dont even know what you getting??? naw son


Brownie518 said:


> ...and the thread has evolved into more of a place for us to get together and chat .


 thats why i love this thread.


----------



## EllePixie

chebaby said:


> see i agree with you. i can understand these new comers(not that they get a pass) but i can see how they just slap together a mix(eye balling it) and send it out. but kern been in business what? 10 years probably and **** aint consistent. erplexed


 
That's why I'm so baffled! I have not had a bad experience with her products (as in they didn't *** my hair up), but I don't find them to be so key to the health of my hair that it's something I'm willing to put up with? But I guess she has a cult following...


----------



## beautyaddict1913

chebaby said:


> i be tellin yall kern be changin and switchin and flippin and floppin.
> nothing is ever the same


 
Now if you were making everything urself one bowl at a time with a kitchen-aid set all of ur stuff would be different too lol - did yall see that yt vid for how she makes the hair cream lol? 

bronzebomb thanks so much for the suggestion! I will try that this month! My biggest problem is that I look at stuff for the bottom line price instead of for the worth...some people are like $10 for a headband, no way! And Im like its just $10 lol!


----------



## EllePixie

beautyaddict1913 said:


> Now if you were making everything urself one bowl at a time with a kitchen-aid set all of ur stuff would be different too lol - did yall see that yt vid for how she makes the hair cream lol?
> 
> @bronzebomb thanks so much for the suggestion! I will try that this month! My biggest problem is that I look at stuff for the bottom line price instead of for the worth...some people are like $10 for a headband, no way! And Im like its just $10 lol!


 
If that is the case, then she should not be producing products for the masses. It's one thing for them to look slightly different - if you're whipping it up yourself that can easily happen with a couple of seconds more/less in the blender, but them performing differently is an entirely different story.  Why would people continue to buy products that may or may not work depending on the batch? And those products are not cheap...

And I'm like this with ALL natural hair companies...the Donna Marie Super Buttercreme was a staple of mine, but the last jar I got separated, so it instantly got kicked off my HGs. Oyin whips up their stuff as well, and even has mixing parties, but my Oyin stuff has always been the same. Other customers may have issues here and there, but it's not a widely known (and often accepted) issue like with KBB.


----------



## chebaby

my problem with kbb is not that the products perform differently. my problem is that i know that the ingredients changed and shes not giving up the ingredients. i dont appreciate that ****(sorry, but it makes me mad). she changed the hair cream 2 or three times and wont admit it. thats screwed up that i can look at a website and see a list of ingredients and decide to purchase the product but when i actually get it, the ingredients on the jar is different.
at one point her hair cream went from being a shiny whipped, soft, fluffy she mix to a hard flakey shea butter. thats not a mistake at all. and i had been buying that cream for 2 years so i knew the difference. now the cream is back to looking ALMOST identical to how it used to look. it soes perform the same too.
also the ingredients say there is no glycerin but i know there is. if you use this cream your hair will swell because of the glycerin. it wont do that with a regular shea and oil mix.

the sweet ambrosia has the same ingredients just in a different order. glycerine is now the second ingredient so i cant use it all year around like i used to.


----------



## Shay72

Charz said:


> i'm trying to resist that qb sale. please don't let them offer free shipping :/


 
At the rate the poll was going on FB that doesn't look like it's an option. I don't even understand folks. Why wouldn't you want free shipping too? You need to spend $70 to get free shipping but I haven't bought from Qhem in like a year so I will be fine.  I just checked the poll yeah it's not looking good for free shipping .


----------



## La Colocha

Mernin ladies, nothing going on with me today. Just hot and tired.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Morning ladies I hope everyone had a wonderful weekend 




Shay72 said:


> At the rate the poll was going on FB that doesn't look like it's an option. I don't even understand folks. *Why wouldn't you want free shipping too?* You need to spend $70 to get free shipping but I haven't bought from Qhem in like a year so I will be fine. I just checked the poll yeah it's not looking good for free shipping .


 
That's exactly what I said when I saw the poll; it's baffling.


----------



## Shay72

curlyhersheygirl said:


> That's exactly what I said when I saw the poll; it's baffling.


 
Shipping is a mess these days. I totally emptied my cart on Camden Grey when I found out that shipping cost 1/2 my order. I'm not saving when I'm spending $30 then an additional $15 for shipping .


----------



## Ltown

Shay72 said:


> Shipping is a mess these days. I totally emptied my cart on Camden Grey when I found out that shipping cost 1/2 my order. I'm not saving when I'm spending $30 then an additional $15 for shipping .


 
Good Morning ladies, 

Shay72 that my feeling exactly when I see the shipping is 1/2 of the product forget it don't need it. 
Charz, I'm like you if qhemet shipping is not reduce nothing for me especially since I can get it at the local store.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Afternoon Divas!

Just ran a few errands .....and it is Hot, Hot, Hot! 92
Ltown
mkd
destine2grow
chebaby

Packages are on the way!  

Used up a coupla' things.  I'll report those 'officially' later on tonight or early tomorrow a.m. when I do my hair.

I have a Pedi tomorrow, so I may end up doing my hair tonight.erplexed


----------



## destine2grow

Shay72 said:


> Shipping is a mess these days. I totally emptied my cart on Camden Grey when I found out that shipping cost 1/2 my order. I'm not saving when I'm spending $30 then an additional $15 for shipping .



This is exactly why emptied my cart last night! I really need to order some avocado butter! I also emtied my cart with texas natural supply b/c the shipping was wrong and i have never ordered from them before and didnt want to wait for them to credit me!


----------



## destine2grow

IDareT'sHair Thank you! I can't wait to get it


----------



## hannan

Hello ladies! 

I swear, I think I just melted all over campus! SO HOT! 

Currently wearing a twist out bun. I don't know why but my hair likes to twist upon itself like locs when I'm separating my twists. Whether I do them wet, damp or dry it just ends up the same. 

I think I might cowash more now that it's so warm. Having a damp bun sounds so nice right now!


----------



## Ltown

IDareT'sHair, what are you doing this week no trips? I'm going to try and co-wash for a while after my shedding disaster my hair is coming back to life. I lost 3-4 inches of hair, so I need to review conditioners that I can co wash, not joining the cowash challenges but will review what others are using. I have some Jasmine shea rinse so I'll start with that.


----------



## Charz

My lowest layer is now past my bra strap


----------



## hannan

Congrats Charz!


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

YAY Charz


I received my last Jasmine's order and the exotic coconut smells .


----------



## chebaby

hey everyone
SO and i are officially done its been coming for a while but im so done right now. it hurts because he was my best friend for like 3 years before we even took it to the next level. but oh well.

my braid out is so dry right now. still looks ok as far as definition but there is no shine and it feels dry.
i might co wash tomorrow. ill co wash tomorrow with my darcys pumpkin, use kbb sa and cream and wear a wash and go. 
i love co washing with cool water now that its so darn hot


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

chebaby said:


> hey everyone
> SO and i are officially done its been coming for a while but im so done right now. it hurts because he was my best friend for like 3 years before we even took it to the next level. but oh well.
> 
> my braid out is so dry right now. still looks ok as far as definition but there is no shine and it feels dry.
> i might co wash tomorrow. ill co wash tomorrow with my darcys pumpkin, use kbb sa and cream and wear a wash and go.
> i love co washing with cool water now that its so darn hot


 
I'm so sorry to hear that Che


----------



## destine2grow

chebaby I'm sorry to hear that but on a brighter note you have me wanting the DB pumpkin con thats all I hear you talk about when you are referencing cowashing


----------



## chebaby

destine2grow said:


> @chebaby I'm sorry to hear that but on a brighter note you have me wanting the DB pumpkin con thats all I hear you talk about when you are referencing cowashing


thanx girl
the darcys is  its very thick but has an amazing amount of slip so detangling is easy.


----------



## chebaby

curlyhersheygirl said:


> I'm so sorry to hear that Che


thank you. i needed a hug


----------



## Ese88

Congrats Charz , I can't wait to get there maybe 4/5 yrs from now
chebaby  everything will work itself out. God has another plan for you.

I'm kinda bored with my hair, I keep unraveling random braids everyday and redoing them just so i can feel whether its still soft and moisturised


----------



## chebaby

Ese88 said:


> Congrats @Charz , I can't wait to get there maybe 4/5 yrs from now
> @chebaby  everything will work itself out. God has another plan for you.
> 
> I'm kinda bored with my hair, I keep unraveling random braids everyday and redoing them just so i can feel whether its still soft and moisturized


thank you. ive just been trying to ignore it.


----------



## La Colocha

Hi ladies, still haven't gotten my jasmines order yet. Up to nothing, about to get ready for work soon.


----------



## La Colocha

I saw at walgreens that they had more new shea moisture products and karite something. Also taliah waajid (sp?) They had a new detangler and a curl cream but the detangler had mineral oil, and the curl cream ingredients weren't much of anything.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Evening Ladies.....'Bout time most of us were on at the same time.  

Ltown nope.  No trips planned.erplexed  I just need the rest/break.erplexed

I haven't checked my mail.  I will check it in a coupla' hours.  I need to run out, so I'll check it then.  I don't think my Jasmine shipped 'caused I got an email from her asking about the scents I changed.......

I guess I'll get up early and do my hair while it's still 'fairly' cool out.  Just being under the dryer & steamer right now does not sound appealing.  (Even with the AC On).

chebaby  Give it some time.  You all may find your way back to each other.  Maybe you both just need a little 'break'.  

I'm sure everything will work itself out, for what's best for both of you.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> I saw at walgreens that they had more *new shea moisture products and karite something.* Also taliah waajid (sp?) They had a new detangler and a curl cream but the detangler had mineral oil, and the curl cream ingredients weren't much of anything.


 
La Colocha

I wouldn't mind having this.....I'll have to keep a look-out for it next time I'm in Walgreen's.  Karite is suppose to be excellent. I would definitely buy that.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> Evening Ladies.....'Bout time most of us were on at the same time.
> 
> @Ltown nope.  No trips planned.erplexed  I just need the rest/break.erplexed
> 
> I haven't checked my mail.  I will check it in a coupla' hours.  I need to run out, so I'll check it then.  I don't think my Jasmine shipped 'caused I got an email from her asking about the scents I changed.......
> 
> I guess I'll get up early and do my hair while it's still 'fairly' cool out.  Just being under the dryer & steamer right now does not sound appealing.  (Even with the AC On).
> 
> @chebaby  Give it some time.  You all may find your way back to each other.  Maybe you both just need a little 'break'.
> 
> I'm sure everything will work itself out, for what's best for both of you.


thanx T i really feel like i lost my best friend. i woke up sunday, monday and today and it was the first thing on my mind each day. the whole reason i didnt want to be with him in the first place was because i was afraid we would mess up the friendship and it seems thats what has happened.

speaking of trips, i know a bunch of people going to miami within the next few days and weeks. that must be the place to be right now.


----------



## La Colocha

chebaby , sorry for what you are going through and i pray that it will get better.

T, it was a whole like in a brownish bottle.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> thanx T i really feel like i lost my best friend. *i woke up sunday, monday and today and it was the first thing on my mind each day. the whole reason i didnt want to be with him in the first place was because i was afraid we would mess up the friendship and it seems thats what has happened.*


 
chebaby

Give it some time Girl.  You need to think (and be quiet) and so does he.  Everything will work out.  

With time you can take a step back out of the situation/circumstances and look at everything objectively (from both points of view).


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> *T, it was a whole like in a brownish bottle.*


 
La Colocha

So the Shea Moisture has a verison with Karite?  I'll definitely get this, but won't go out of my way to find/buy it. 

SM just has been something I haven't really been interested in (for some strange reason)erplexed


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Other than Jasmine, I don't have too much coming in.  I have that Oyin Bath Stuff coming. 

Oh, I did get a coupla' things from Hairveda.  Wonder how long that's gone take Lawd?


----------



## chebaby

im interested in the new shea moisture stuff but i can never find all the lines in target or walgreens. and i have to travel just to get to walgreens.


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> @La Colocha
> 
> So the Shea Moisture has a verison with Karite?  I'll definitely get this, but won't go out of my way to find/buy it.
> 
> SM just has been something I haven't really been interested in (for some strange reason)erplexed



The karite line is not shea moisture. Its by itself, i have never seen it before.


----------



## La Colocha

This is what it looks like  http://www.walgreens.com/store/c/nu-naat-karite-special-hair-mask/ID=prod6061587-product


----------



## chebaby

now that i think of it, isnt shea butter from the karite tree?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> *This is what it looks like* http://www.walgreens.com/store/c/nu-naat-karite-special-hair-mask/ID=prod6061587-product


 
@La Colocha

I may get that. It's a Brazilian Conditioner. I thought maybe Dominican? 

I already have an Alfaparf w/Karite and a Rene Futuerer w/Karite. 

I guess I should honestly focus on using those up first. .......


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> @La Colocha
> 
> I may get that. It's a Brazilian Conditioner. I thought maybe Dominican?
> 
> I already have an Alfaparf w/Karite and a Rene Futuerer w/Karite.
> 
> I guess I should honestly focus on using those up first. .......



Ok, is it like the stuff everyone was getting from big lots? Forgot the name.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> now that i think of it, isnt shea butter from the karite tree?


 
chebaby

Yeah...those Karite Products are suppose to be Great!  I need to pull those out.  I also think I have a L'Occataine Shea Butter Mask w/Karite.

Lawd....Let me get off into this crazy stash.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> *Ok, is it like the stuff everyone was getting from big lots? Forgot the name.*


 

@La Colocha

Naw Girl. Hush.

That ain't no Dolla' -Skala


----------



## mkd

IDareT'sHair, thanks for sending me something!

Charz, congrats on BSL!!

chebaby, sorry about the break up.  I hope you feel better soon.


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> @La Colocha
> 
> Naw Girl. Hush.
> 
> That ain't no Dolla' -Skala



Yep skala.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> *Yep skala*.


 
La Colocha

You Sooooo Crazy!   

Now speaking of throwing something out in the trash...


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> @La Colocha
> 
> You Sooooo Crazy!
> 
> Now speaking of throwing something out in the trash...



Was it that bad? I remember people buying tons of it then not liking it.


----------



## chebaby

lmao at dolla skala


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> *Was it that bad? I remember people buying tons of it then not liking it.*


 
@La Colocha

I had a TON of it, but didn't keep _any of it except 1 Jar_ (of the Ceramides).  

I thought it smelled bad (cheap) and the one time I used it, it made my hair feel waxy. I tossed it.

I'm glad I didn't keep any of it.  Now that was a Bad Bandwagon to jump on.



chebaby said:


> *lmao at dolla skala*


 
@chebaby 

That's exactly what it was.


----------



## destine2grow

La Colocha said:


> This is what it looks like  http://www.walgreens.com/store/c/nu-naat-karite-special-hair-mask/ID=prod6061587-product



La Colocha thanks for the link. I will look for this in my local walgreens!


IDareT'sHair said:


> @La Colocha
> 
> I may get that. It's a Brazilian Conditioner. I thought maybe Dominican?
> 
> I already have an Alfaparf w/Karite and a Rene Futuerer w/Karite.
> 
> I guess I should honestly focus on using those up first. .......






IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Yeah...those Karite Products are suppose to be Great!  I need to pull those out.  I also think I have a L'Occataine Shea Butter Mask w/Karite.
> 
> Lawd....Let me get off into this crazy stash.



IDareT'sHair tell us about how good Karite is suppose to be  Oh, and do you need help going through your stash ! I swear you got your own BSS!


IDareT'sHair said:


> @La Colocha
> 
> Naw Girl. Hush.
> 
> That ain't no Dolla' -Skala



Lmao at this comment. I was never interested cuz it came from Big Lots and was so cheap


----------



## IDareT'sHair

destine2grow

Believe it or not, I know where every item in my Stash is.  (Which is amazing in itself). ...... 

Karite is suppose to be excellent for Hair/Skin.  chebaby was right.  

I think it is a part of Shea Butter like the Nut or something.  I'd hafta' look it up tho'.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@destine2grow

I guess it is the same as Shea.

http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&sour...2a2TBw&usg=AFQjCNE6gXcvrfdHgXz7PB6BzbkViMMNsw

ETA:

http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&sour...2a2TBw&usg=AFQjCNGDhNUwLNQr_ZkAlHGJfTv8W3TCfQ


----------



## destine2grow

IDareT'sHair thats awesome you know where everything at. My stash is smaller than yours and I don't know where everything is at. I have to go look in the other bathroom sometimes. 

Thanks for the links!


----------



## Eisani

Welp, it's official- boo does NOT like my hair in twists. He just told me he'd give me six american dollars to take em down . I don't really like em either, but I'm running out of ideas.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Eisani

How cute. 

So Girl, What are your Other Styling Options???


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I just had a Revelation. 

I won't really need the Cleansing Cowashers much this summer, because I should be applying 'less' product. So, I should be able to just primarily cowash.

I really shouldn't be using alot of Butters etc.....I'll see how it goes after I finish up this jar of ASIAN.

I should be spritzing and lightly moisturizing throughout the week.


----------



## Ltown

Evening ladies had to go to class but instructor didn't show.  

Congrats Charz!

chebaby, sorry to hear about you and so maybe you need a break but you'll be fine!


----------



## Priss Pot

That curlmart 20% off memorial day code still works  SAVE20


----------



## Eisani

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Eisani
> 
> How cute.
> 
> So Girl, What are your Other Styling Options???


IDareT'sHair  I wish I knew. I'm so sick of everything else. Tired of twist and braid outs, wash n go, buns...hell, what else is left?  I like half up, half down wash n go's but my shrinkage is unreal so I don't really like to fool with it. Idk...


----------



## Loves Harmony

Hello ladies!  How are you all doing?


----------



## destine2grow

Priss Pot said:


> That curlmart 20% off memorial day code still works  SAVE20


Priss Pot what did you get?


Loves Harmony said:


> Hello ladies!  How are you all doing?



Loves Harmony I am sitting here watching Love and Basketball. I love that movie.


----------



## chebaby

i just ordered the conditioning mask from buttersnbars.com


----------



## Loves Harmony

Well i finally broke down in purchase the HTN spray, lotion, and the leave in. My hair is so soft right now. OMG..... I will continue to use for the next 2-3 weeks to see how my hair reactions to the product a few days from now.


----------



## destine2grow

chebaby said:


> i just ordered the conditioning mask from buttersnbars.com



chebaby which one did you get? Is this your first time using this product?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *i just ordered the conditioning mask from buttersnbars.com*


 
@chebaby

Uh???  Didn't you already buy this? 

I still have mine in the Fridge. I should it tomorrow. I like it.  I just haven't used it again.erplexed

I may Steam with Enso Cocao Deep Recovery tomorrow.


----------



## chebaby

destine2grow said:


> @chebaby which one did you get? Is this your first time using this product?


i got the original conditioning mask. i used it once before and liked the results but because its so thick it was hard to rinse out. and hard to spread on. but ellepixie said she mixes hers with other stuff to thin it out. ill probably mix my with hibiscus powder and oil. hibiscus powder makes everything watery-er


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Uh???  Didn't you already buy this?
> 
> I still have mine in the Fridge. I should it tomorrow. I like it.  I just haven't used it again.erplexed
> 
> I may Steam with Enso Cocao Deep Recovery tomorrow.


 you know i buy, sell, buy and sell again


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

I think it will be fine with the Steamer.  It's thick, but it isn't thicker than anything else.

I did use Gloves when I applied it tho'.  And rinsed very well.  It's almost like Clay.

I enjoyed it, I just never used it again.  But I will.  Because I liked the results.  My Hair was really soft & really shiny.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *you know i buy, sell, buy and sell again*


 
chebaby

True. 

Me Too.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> True.
> 
> Me Too.


its a hard habit to break.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I want to be finished with my Hair by 9 a.m.  I have a Pedi at 11:00.

I'll CoCleanse with ASIAN Coconut
Reconstruct SSI Okra under Dryer no Plastic Cap
Quick rinse with HV Moist 24/7
Steam with either Enso or Jasmine
Apply Spritz, L-I, Oil & Dry under Dryer


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@chebaby

Is ButtersnBars having a Sale? I did like that: "Grow My Hair" 

In fact, I still have a Jar. I'll pull it out this Fall.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Is ButtersnBars having a Sale? I did like that: "Grow My Hair"
> 
> In fact, I still have a Jar. I'll pull it out this Fall.


not that i know of. but i sold something so i have a few dollars just waiting for me to spend it.
its cool though because ill use up my darcys tomorrow and a honey hemp later this week so technically i am "using one and buying one"


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> not that i know of. but i sold something so i have a few dollars just waiting for me to spend it.
> its cool though because ill use up my darcys tomorrow and a honey hemp later this week *so technically i am "using one and buying one"*


 
chebaby

Girl-BYE

I feel you tho'.  I sold a little something too.  But I haven't spent my $ yet


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> *Girl-BYE*
> 
> I feel you tho'.  I sold a little something too.  But I haven't spent my $ yet


i mean that IS what this challenge is about right?just because im the only one on track


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@chebaby

Yeah..._*cough cough*_ You're the Only One staying Skrait in this Challenge......

I think this Heat Kicked all of our Regi's into High Gear.  

The "Normal" here for this time of year should be 78. It's 92. That's a Shame.

So, it's thrusting us into July-August Mode. I know I have spritzed today like crazy.

I just hope I like this Vitamin Reign. I should try to sell it again.


----------



## mkd

Brownie518, are you ordering from KBB tomorrow?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

mkd said:


> @Brownie518, *are you ordering from KBB tomorrow?*


 
mkd

What they got Gurl?


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Yeah..._*cough cough*_ You're the Only One staying Skrait in this Challenge......
> 
> I think this Heat Kicked all of our Regi's into High Gear.
> 
> The "Normal" here for this time of year should be 78. It's 92. That's a Shame.
> 
> So, it's thrusting us into July-August Mode. I know I have spritzed today like crazy.
> 
> I just hope I like this Vitamin Reign. I should try to sell it again.


i think im going to start spritzing at night again. i have a bottle of ojon mist just sitting around, might as well use it since i love it. i just didnt have a place for it before but now since im back to co washing ill spritz my hair at night before bed.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @mkd
> 
> What they got Gurl?


whatever it is it will be different the next time you order it


----------



## Brownie518

chebaby said:


> not that i know of. but i sold something so i have a few dollars just waiting for me to spend it.
> its cool though because ill use up my darcys tomorrow and a honey hemp later this week so technically i am "using one and buying one"



Where's destine2grow with that quote??  You said three weeks, right?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *i think im going to start spritzing at night again. i have a bottle of ojon mist just sitting around, might as well use it since i love it. i just didnt have a place for it before but now since im back to co washing ill spritz my hair at night before bed.*


 
chebaby

I love HTN Follicle Booster for my Spritz, but I'm tryna' not use that until September.  I Lurve Spritzing (especially under this wig)erplexed

So I'll be using:

Komaza Vitamin Reign *wish i could sell*
Jasmine Silk Detangler
MHC Herbal Hair Cocktail *almost finished*
BFH Olive Drench *in the fridge*
I have an Njoi Milk Moisturizer _*not sure of shelf life but it's in the fridge*_


----------



## Brownie518

mkd said:


> @Brownie518, are you ordering from KBB tomorrow?



mkd - Its the flash sale, right? If I'm awake. I am at work tired as hell right now so I plan on killing some sleep tomorrow. I'll try and stay up, though.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> I love HTN Follicle Booster for my Spritz, but I'm tryna' not use that until September.  I Lurve Spritzing (especially under this wig)erplexed
> 
> So I'll be using:
> 
> Komaza Vitamin Reign *wish i could sell*
> Jasmine Silk Detangler
> MHC Herbal Hair Cocktail *almost finished*
> BFH Olive Drench *in the fridge*
> I have an Njoi Milk Moisturizer _*not sure of shelf life but it's in the fridge*_



Why do you want to sell that Vitamin Reign?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> Where's @destine2grow *with that quote??  You said three weeks, right?*


 
Brownie518

Don't be tryna' Out Me Cuz.  I thought we were "tight" 


Wait!  Oh you must be talmbout?  chebaby ?  I think she said 3 weeks. 

I know I said I as buyin' BJ's new Conditioner and I wasn't promising nothin'.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *Why do you want to sell that Vitamin Reign?*


 

Brownie518

Gurl...I don't even know. Have you tried it?

I just read up on it again and it sounds really good.  Imma keep it and try it.  

But I got a feelin' Ain't nothin' gone compare to HTN.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> Gurl...I don't even know. Have you tried it?
> 
> I just read up on it again and it sounds really good.  Imma keep it and try it.
> 
> But I got a feelin' Ain't nothin' gone compare to HTN.



I haven't tried it. It sounds good, though. 
I love that Follicle Booster, though.  

KBB is having B2G1 on the Sweet Ambrosia tomorrow.


----------



## mkd

IDareT'sHair, KBB's flash sale is the SA buy 2 get one.  I wanted to try the super silky but i am not sure if its all leave ins or just the SA.  The SA makes my daughter's hair dry as sandpaper.  I may stick to KBB coco cream leave in in her hair.  Its better for her.  I keep trying to force the KBB and her hair is screaming no.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

mkd said:


> @IDareT'sHair, KBB's flash sale is the SA buy 2 get one. I wanted to try the super silky but i am not sure if its all leave ins or just the SA. The SA makes my daughter's hair dry as sandpaper. I may stick to *KBB coco cream leave in in her hair. Its better for her*. I keep trying to force the KBB and her hair is screaming no.


 
mkd

You mean SSI?  Imma pick some of this up during the next Sale.  I've had it twice but swapped it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Imma pass on KBB. 

I have like 5 bottles of HV Whipped Ends Hydration I'll be using this Summer.  

And I need to start on that soon to keep my hands off of HTN.

And I have a Bottle of MHC Sophia's Luz that I want to use this up this Summer too.

So, I'm all set with _Lotions & Potions_.


----------



## mkd

LOL, yep t, I meant SSI!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

mkd said:


> LOL, yep t, *I meant SSI!*


 
mkd

I know you like that Product really well. 

Imma get some of this during the next Sale.


----------



## Charz

Thanks @Ese88, @curlyhersheygirl mkd and everyone who thanked my post.

KBB buy 2 get 1 

I'm sorry @chebaby


----------



## chebaby

Charz said:


> Thanks @Ese88, @curlyhersheygirl @mdk and everyone who thanked my post.
> 
> KBB buy 2 get 1
> 
> I'm sorry @chebaby


thanx girl
your hair is taking off


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Charz

I thought "I" thanked it. 

 Anyway....Congrats on being BSL on your Lowest Layer.

You've done very well.  And I am very Proud.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> Imma pass on KBB.
> 
> I have like 5 bottles of HV Whipped Ends Hydration I'll be using this Summer.
> 
> And I need to start on that soon to keep my hands off of HTN.
> 
> And I have a Bottle of MHC Sophia's Luz that I want to use this up this Summer too.
> 
> So, I'm all set with _Lotions & Potions_.


im like you T, im good on the lotions right now. what i want to get rid of this summer and never purchase again is donna marie hemp buttermilk, kbb sa, curls milkshake, bee mine deja milk, and i know theres more but i cant think of it right now.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *im like you T, im good on the lotions right now. what i want to get rid of this summer and never purchase again is donna marie hemp buttermilk, kbb sa, curls milkshake, bee mine deja milk, and i know theres more but i cant think of it right now.*


 
chebaby

Che, we should get through a few bottles of _stuff_ this Summ'A. 

In fact, I will use up quite a few items on tomorrow's wash day.

Within the weeks of the Summer Solstice, I plan to use up quite a number of things and at least 3 Jasmine A&S.  (Maybe 4).

(And Hopefully a Nice Little Spurt along the way too)


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I have 2 (_partially used_) KBB Butters in CocoLime. 

I will also be working them into my SummA' Regimen.


----------



## Brownie518

Charz said:


> My lowest layer is now past my bra strap




 That's great, Charz!!!


----------



## Priss Pot

destine2grow said:


> Priss Pot what did you get?



I actually haven't bought anything yet.  I put something in my cart just to test the code for "just in case" .  If I get something, I may get some more shampoo.


----------



## destine2grow

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Is ButtersnBars having a Sale? I did like that: "Grow My Hair"
> 
> In fact, I still have a Jar. I'll pull it out this Fall.





IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Girl-BYE
> 
> I feel you tho'.  I sold a little something too.  But I haven't spent my $ yet



@IDareT'sHair don't let @chebaby tempt you 


IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> Don't be tryna' Out Me Cuz.  I thought we were "tight"
> 
> 
> Wait!  Oh you must be talmbout?  @chebaby ?*  I think she said 3 weeks.*
> 
> I know I said I as buyin' BJ's new Conditioner and I wasn't promising nothin'.



@ the bolded thats what she said!



chebaby said:


> im like you T, im good on the lotions right now. what i want to get rid of this summer and never purchase again is *donna marie hemp buttermilk*, kbb sa, curls milkshake, bee mine deja milk, and i know theres more but i cant think of it right now.



@the bolded I had that on my list of items to try. I need to go back and watch @elle's review I don't remember if she liked it



Brownie518 said:


> Where's @destine2grow with that quote??  You said three weeks, right?



I got you!!!!


chebaby said:


> i just ordered the conditioning mask from buttersnbars.com



*


chebaby said:



			yea, i refuse to purchase anything else until i use some stuff up.
i love the summer because i co wash more and can use stuff up. now that i use regular conditioner as a leave in i will be using co wash conditioners and leave ins more often.
my deep conditioners will last forever though lmao.

i have a 32oz bottle of CURLS sublime conditioner thats half full. i will start back using that next week so i know thatll be gone within a few weeks.
		
Click to expand...

*


chebaby said:


> *
> 
> and then when i think about it theres nothing i really want* **





chebaby said:


> * yall can quote me i aint buying nothing for at leat 3 weeks i was gonna say a month but that sounds like so far away*


@chebaby what happen?  I guess Bro Franklin asked for a love offering


----------



## IDareT'sHair

destine2grow

Falls Out about Brutha' Franklin needing an Offering. 

Yep. chebaby gone take care of him.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

How you Gone Let Destine Put You On Blast Like that?  

She Busted You Out Che!


----------



## beautyaddict1913

Hey ladies! I am glad to catch a few of u on here! Im dying laughing destine2grow and that love offering lol!
Welp, I just eliminated products with glycerin from my summer regi. So this morning I was looking too homely with those twists so I took out the ones in the front and on the sides and left the rest in. I clipped some of it up with a goody flex clip and had a little bang in the front - it was soooo cute! UNTIL the middle of the day after being in and out of that humid weather! By the time I got to the gym it looked ashy and frizzy lol. That glycerine in the Qhemet products got me! This is my first summer completely natural so I am learning and I won't be using glycerine (as a leave-in) til September or October! I have more than enough glycerine free products to hold me over there. Right now I have some SSI honey rinse in my hair under a baggy. Going to rinse it out and do large twists with some Shea Moisture Smoothie (trying to use it up - I have 3 or 4 back ups). I will probably just wear my hair in some made up style tomoro lol. About to sift through my stash and see what stylers are glycerin free - not looking forward to that but I have to do it!

Did yall say BnB was having a sale? Lemmee go see! I was just on their site this weekend!


----------



## destine2grow

beautyaddict1913 I love SSI honey rinse. I cant wait for her to have another sale. I am going to stock up on the honey rinse, avocado con, okra recon and I might try one of her butters! Oh and I will try the new formulation of the fortifying mask. I have the original and it does the job.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

beautyaddict1913

Slow Yo' Roll Beauty.  Hold Up! 

No, they are not having a Sale.

_*laughs at chebaby talmbout "ya'll can quote me on this" she is so busted*_


----------



## beautyaddict1913

I love the honey rinse and the avocado con and I want to try the okra! How are u using ur okra destine2grow? do u followup with a DC or just add ur leave-in?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

beautyaddict1913

I know you didn't ask me, but I use it after co-cleansing under dryer, no plastic cap.  I Steam with a Moisturizer afterwards.

I know mkd and Brownie518 use it to DC with. (I think Brownie does) 

I know mkd does.


----------



## destine2grow

beautyaddict1913 said:


> I love the honey rinse and the avocado con and I want to try the okra! How are u using ur okra @destine2grow? do u followup with a DC or just add ur leave-in?



beautyaddict1913 I do follow up with moisture after using the okra but I don't find it necessary. It gives me moisture afterwards and most of all my hair seems to really have a good moisture/protein balance. How do you use it?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

destine2grow

I Totally Agree Destine. 

It is super Moisturizing and I possibly could get by w/o DC'ing with Moisture afterwards, but it's a habit, so I just do it.


----------



## destine2grow

IDareT'sHair me too


----------



## beautyaddict1913

Thanks for the info ladies! I believe if I use it I would steam with moisture afterwards. My hair doesn't like to get protein without a chaser lol. When I used to use Giovanni to co-wash during my transition my hair would dry within about 30 minutes of getting out of the shower! And when I used the giovanni direct my hair wouldn't stay moisturized for nothing in the world! Was catching up on the last couple of pages of this thread and I think I will be trying the creamy coco leave-in from ssi next time too! I said I would take her off the list but I just can't lol. Im supposed to only be making BJ, Claudie, and Qhemet rich lol. But SSI used to offer 30% off sales - haven't seen that in a while and her shipping is through the roof - Im only participating for 30% or for free shipping over $50 when the timing is right (wont be getting any this month but I knx she offers that all the time)


----------



## destine2grow

beautyaddict1913 you are so right about her shipping. I can only do her during a good sale or free shipping like you said.


----------



## JessieLeleB

chebaby said:


> well ORIGINALLY it was about using 1 product before you buy another. that way we would get out of the habit of hauling for the lawd. but ummm yea, we lost that a long time ago. we just buy what we want when we want.




Thanks chebaby!


----------



## Ltown

Good morning!
My hair is not shedding as much its finally calming down now i got to get my length and thickness back. Loss alot of hair

@IDareT'sHair, i had that vitamin reign it made my hair hard. I will be sending your package today

I will do my garlic routine tonight and dc with wdt.


----------



## La Colocha

Mornin yall, my jasmines may be lost in the mail or someone got it. No one has ever taken anything from the mail but you never know. If they did i hope they have an allergic reaction to it. Anyway not doing my hair today, going to cook and go to sleep.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Mernin' Divas!

I'm behind in schedule. I should be finishing up, but I'm just getting started.

I'm under the dryer with SSI Okra. Today Will finish up:

1 Bottle of Burdock Root Oil with Ceramides *won't replace*
1 HTN Protein L-I *won't use again until Fall*
1 HTN Follicle Booster *won't use again until Fall*
1 She Scent It Okra *have 1 back up*
1 Hairveda Moist 24/7 *have back ups*
1 Box of Matrix Cermaides Tubes *have back ups*
1 32 Ounce Bottle of Roux Porosity Control *will use something else*
1 16 ounce Jar of ASIAN Coconut Cowash *have 2 back ups*

So, I have used up quite a bit this Wash Day and I am very, very, very proud.


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> Mernin' Divas!
> 
> I'm behind in schedule. I should be finishing up, but I'm just getting started.
> 
> I'm under the dryer with SSI Okra. Today Will finish up:
> 
> 1 Bottle of Burdock Root Oil with Ceramides *won't replace*
> 1 HTN Protein L-I *won't use again until Fall*
> 1 HTN Follicle Booster *won't use again until Fall*
> 1 She Scent It Okra *have 1 back up*
> 1 Hairveda Moist 24/7 *have back ups*
> 1 Box of Matrix Cermaides Tubes *have back ups*
> 1 32 Ounce Bottle of Roux Porosity Control *will use something else*
> 1 16 ounce Jar of ASIAN Coconut Cowash *have 2 back ups*
> 
> So, I have used up quite a bit this Wash Day and I am very, very, very proud.



I forgot you were off today. I will be up for a little bit.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> Mernin' Divas!
> 
> I'm behind in schedule. I should be finishing up, but I'm just getting started.
> 
> I'm under the dryer with SSI Okra. Today Will finish up:
> 
> 1 Bottle of Burdock Root Oil with Ceramides *won't replace*
> 1 HTN Protein L-I *won't use again until Fall*
> 1 HTN Follicle Booster *won't use again until Fall*
> 1 She Scent It Okra *have 1 back up*
> 1 Hairveda Moist 24/7 *have back ups*
> 1 Box of Matrix Cermaides Tubes *have back ups*
> 1 32 Ounce Bottle of Roux Porosity Control *will use something else*
> 1 16 ounce Jar of ASIAN Coconut Cowash *have 2 back ups*
> 
> So, I have used up quite a bit this Wash Day and* I am very, very, very proud.*


 
That's an impressive list you should be proud; good job


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha  Yeah....I was/am off all week.

curlyhersheygirl  Girl, I'm so happy to use up some stuff.  

I don't know why it takes me so long because I don't open up 50-11 things anymore (like I use to), but it still takes me a minute to get through some stuff.

Yes, I am happy.  I did not open the Enso Coaco Deep Recovery.  Decided to Steam with Jasmines Hibiscus (Hello Sugar) instead.


----------



## Charz

IDareT'sHair

no worries! and thanks!

It is so hot outside. I think imma keep my hair braided this summer.


----------



## chebaby

destine2grow said:


> @IDareT'sHair don't let @chebaby tempt you
> 
> 
> @ the bolded thats what she said!
> 
> 
> 
> @the bolded I had that on my list of items to try. I need to go back and watch @elle's review I don't remember if she liked it
> 
> 
> 
> I got you!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> @chebaby what happen?  I guess Bro Franklin asked for a love offering


aww snap i see yall got my quotes on lock  i lasted 3 days, thats kinda like 3 weeks


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> How you Gone Let Destine Put You On Blast Like that?
> 
> She Busted You Out Che!


yall aint sympathetic to my addiction. yall know its hard out here for a pj.
i lasted 3 days though


----------



## Ese88

i got samples of qhemet brbc & aohc today so I will be trying them soon. I have used the brbc before but that was back when my hair was relaxed


----------



## bronzebomb

I am going to order from Qhemet only if she has the twisting butter.  otherwise, her shipping is high too.  I just purchased from Komaza and the shipping was $10, but I used my rewards points and the 20% off.

Free Shipping + a percentage off will be my trigger.  Or, they will have to use standard shipping boxes of $4.95.  Companies should not try to make a profit off shipping!


----------



## chebaby

hey everyone
i just co washed and i used up 3 products. my darcys pumpkin didnt have enough to cover my whole head so i used honey hemp over it. honey hemp always look like theres more in the bottle than what really is. i detangled with that and then used kbb sa as a leave in. finally used that up.
i have 1 more bottle of honey hemp and 2 more bottles of kbb sa and no back ups of pumpkin conditioner.

im probably gonna zing my hair today since i havent done that in a while.


----------



## mkd

I was going to order from KBB flash sale but you can only get the SA and I don't want that.  I want to try the super silky.  Oh well whatever.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Hey Ladies....

Just got back from my Pedi. I pulled out my Bottle of MYHoneyChild's Sophia's Lucion De Luz Hair Milk. 

I'll be using this and Sealing with HV Avosoya Oil.

It smells really good. I hope my Hair Likes it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Okay, So, my Huetiful Deep Conditioner came today. It smells kinda "Pepperminty" but it's not too bad.erplexed 

It's workable, I've smelled Worse. 

But man that 8 ounce Jar is tiny. It looks more like 4 ounces truthfully.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Just Got My Shipping Notice from Oyin Handmade for my Body Products!  

 Hopefully, they'll get here by this weekend.

_*and yes...i am still blaming @redecouvert for this totally implusive purchase*_ 

And *Fab* for giving me an Additional 10% Code.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

I wasn't going to purchase the DC from QB at the sale but I went on the site to see if the new twisting butter was listed and saw that in the description it said improved scent so I will get it to see what it smells like.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *I wasn't going to purchase the DC from QB at the sale *but I went on the site to see if the new twisting butter was listed and saw that *in the description it said improved scent so I will get it to see what it smells like.*


 
curlyhersheygirl

I still haven't tried out my DC'er yet that I got on Swap.  I will use it sometime this Summer tho'.  I don't think it smells too bad.  My worries is the 'watery' consistency.

I haven't been on the QB Site.  ...... _*going there now*_


----------



## Charz

QB's sale is 20% off. I pray there is free shipping


----------



## chebaby

hello everyone.
i look like that little half and half girl from the boondocks today lmao. i got my little bushy bunny tail going on with my zing.
tonight im going to mist my hair with ojon and slather in coconut oil. then tomorrow i will cleanse with deva no poo and condition and untangle with curls coconut sublime conditioner and leave it in as a leave in and zing it again.

next few things im working on using up:
curls sublime conditioner
bee mine avocado conditioner(this conditioner bothers me because its just blah. its not bad, but def. not good. at all) i guess i have a half bottle of this.
donna marie cocoa hemp buttermilk.(this will be my leave in that i will be using from now on until its gone)


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> 
> I still haven't tried out my DC'er yet that I got on Swap. I will use it sometime this Summer tho'. I don't think it smells too bad. My worries is *the 'watery' consistency*.
> 
> I haven't been on the QB Site.  ...... _*going there now*_


 
I purchased 3 when it debuted back on BF and I got 2 very thin and 1 was slightly thicker. She said she got the consistency issue resolved so I will purchase to see the improvements. I love the results I get when I use it but to make it cost effective I  will only purchase during a sale.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> I purchased 3 when it debuted back on BF and I got 2 very thin and 1 was slightly thicker. She said she got the consistency issue resolved so I will purchase to see the improvements. *I love the results I get when I use it but to make it cost effective I will only purchase during a sale.*


 
curlyhersheygirl

Yeah...It's 5 ounces for $14.00.  I need to look at the consistency a little closer.


----------



## Eisani

Does anybody want this Methi Sativa set before I post it? $20, shipping included- used once, hardly a dent in either bottle.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Eisani said:


> Does anybody want this Methi Sativa set before I post it? $20, shipping included- used once, hardly a dent in either bottle.


 
Eisani

You might want to check with Brownie.


----------



## Eisani

IDareT'sHair Thanks, will do. I have a couple things in the back of my mind I think I want to get rid of as well so I'll update when I get home. Don't be smacking yall lips, it aint much


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Eisani said:


> @IDareT'sHair Thanks, will do. *I have a couple things in the back of my mind I think I want to get rid of as well so I'll update when I get home. *Don't be smacking yall lips, it aint much


 
@Eisani

Girl, Yeah, Just Post Errthang. Folx are Lookin' to Buy and You Gots the Goods 

I've been looking for stuff to Sell as well.

Post it All _*does brutha' franklin for eisani's sale*_


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Eisani
> 
> Girl, Yeah, Just Post Errthang.  Folx are Lookin' to Buy and You Gots the Goods
> 
> I've been looking for stuff to Sale as well.
> 
> Post it All _*does brutha' franklin for eisani's sale*_


yea post errthang.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *yea post errthang.*


 
Eisani  Whew Lawd..... 

Girl Please don't get chebaby started.   

ETA:  That Heutiful DC'er is only 4 ounces.   _*rip off*_


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Eisani Whew Lawd.....
> 
> Girl Please don't get @chebaby started.
> 
> ETA: That Heutiful DC'er is* only 4 ounces*.   _*rip off*_


 
If it's supposed to be 8ozs let them know.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *If it's supposed to be 8ozs let them know*.


 
curlyhersheygirl

Hmp.  Think I Won't?

Lemme check.  I shoulda' known $8.00 was too good to be true.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Eisani  Whew Lawd.....
> 
> Girl Please don't get @chebaby started.
> 
> ETA:  That Heutiful DC'er is only 4 ounces.   _*rip off*_


girl please you know you waiting for Eisani to hurry up and get home so she can post her items. you aint fooling me


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> 
> Hmp.  Think I Won't?
> 
> Lemme check.  I shoulda' known $8.00 was too good to be true.


i thought it was supposed to be 8oz too. i mean who the hell wants a 4oz jar of conditioner.


----------



## Ltown

What up ladies! I'm oiling with montega bay and garlic, will do the poo and use up HTN amino protein still have that.  
Charz, I wonder can you get it ship to the store for free?  They need to include the 20% at the store too.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ltown said:


> What up ladies! I'm oiling with montega bay and garlic, will do the poo and use up HTN amino protein still have that.
> @Charz, I wonder can you get it ship to the store for free? *They need to include the 20% at the store too.*


 
Ltown

Good Point.  I agree.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I could not find any size info on Huetiful's Deep Conditioner.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> I could not find any size info on Huetiful's Deep Conditioner.


thats how they get you


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby 

And it smells like Cathy Howse UBH. erplexed 

Don't know if that's how _Moringa_ smells, but this DC'er smells just like UBH.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Pulled Out some DC'ers to use up in the next month or so.  

In the line up I have:

Oyin Honey Hemp
Hairveda MoistPRO
DB Pumpkin Seed


----------



## destine2grow

chebaby said:


> yea post errthang.


Eisani go ahead and pist errthang! iKm getting together my love offering!


La Colocha said:


> Mornin yall, my jasmines may be lost in the mail or someone got it. No one has ever taken anything from the mail but you never know. If they did i hope they have an allergic reaction to it. Anyway not doing my hair today, going to cook and go to sleep.


La Colocha I'm sorry to hear that! That would really piss me off!


chebaby said:


> aww snap i see yall got my quotes on lock  i lasted 3 days, thats kinda like 3 weeks


chebaby i can believe that for you! we all have our weak moments, some more than others lmao!

I am just getting up from a nap! i dont have any hair plans! i just m&s!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

destine2grow

Glad You woke Up Destine. 

You're right in time for Eisani big Summ'A Sale!

You woke up before chebaby swooped down on all the good stuff.


----------



## chebaby

destine2grow said:


> @Eisani go ahead and pist errthang! iKm getting together my love offering!
> 
> @La Colocha I'm sorry to hear that! That would really piss me off!
> 
> @chebaby i can believe that for you! we all have our weak moments, some more than others lmao!
> 
> I am just getting up from a nap! i dont have any hair plans! i just m&s!


girl yall know i just became single so anything i buy for the next year, blame it on the break up


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @destine2grow
> 
> Glad You woke Up Destine.
> 
> You're right in time for @Eisani big Summ'A Sale!
> 
> *You woke up before @chebaby swooped down on all the good stuff*.


this aint no race is it? cause yall gonna be sad  if she got some really good stuff and i KNOW Eisani got a gold mine over there.


----------



## La Colocha

destine2grow said:


> @La Colocha I'm sorry to hear that! That would really piss me off!



Its ok, she is going to take care of it.

Well ladies off to work, talk to yall tomorrow.


----------



## destine2grow

IDareT'sHair said:


> @destine2grow
> 
> Glad You woke Up Destine.
> 
> You're right in time for @Eisani big Summ'A Sale!
> 
> You woke up before @chebaby swooped down on all the good stuff.


IDareT'sHair you aint nevea lied chebaby be done bought errthang. She want me to act like a crack head and beg her like Chris Rock in New Jack City.


chebaby said:


> girl yall know i just became single so anything i buy for the next year, blame it on the break up


chebaby we will let you use that excuse for a month 


La Colocha said:


> Its ok, she is going to take care of it.
> 
> Well ladies off to work, talk to yall tomorrow.


La Colocha I'm happy Jasmine is going to hook you up. Have a good day at work and don't work too hard!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

Chile...Eisani be till Midnight Postin' all that stuff.  

Hmp.  I know I'll be deep in the bed.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@destine2grow That's Right Destine. We'll let her use Break-Up Splurgin' until they get back together.....

Uh...Like Next Week

@chebaby

.........


----------



## chebaby

destine2grow said:


> @IDareT'sHair you aint nevea lied @chebaby be done bought errthang. She want me to act like a crack head and beg her like Chris Rock in New Jack City.
> 
> @chebaby we will let you use that excuse for a month
> 
> @La Colocha I'm happy Jasmine is going to hook you up. Have a good day at work and don't work too hard!


(sigh) i guess a month is good. gives me time to see if anything new comes on the scene
and chile please. im sure you were a pj before you saw my "little" purchases shoot i dont even haul like that. i leave that up to @IDareT'sHair.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @destine2grow That's Right Destine. We'll let her use Break-Up Splurgin'* until they get back together.....
> 
> Uh...Like Next Week* **
> 
> @chebaby
> 
> .........


have you been talking to my co workers


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> [email protected]Eisani be till Midnight Postin' all that stuff.
> 
> Hmp.  I know I'll be deep in the bed.


exactly. we talking about the same @Eisani that had suave milk and honey conditioner after it was discontinued. i had never even heard of the stuff until she kept talking about it


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *have you been talking to my co workers*


 
chebaby

Nope. Don't Have to.  I Know You!:eye:


----------



## Shay72

I finished Claudie's Reconstructor. I have 2 backups. I finished Claudie's Deep Moisturizing Conditioner. I have 2 back ups.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Nope. Don't Have to.  I Know You!:eye:


i aint thinking about that boy(right now)


----------



## destine2grow

chebaby said:


> (sigh) i guess a month is good. gives me time to see if anything new comes on the scene
> and chile please.* im sure you were a pj before you saw my "little" purchases* shoot i dont even haul like that. i leave that up to @IDareT'sHair.


chebaby I was a wanna be pj. Been lurking this thread for too long. IDareT'sHair and you will make someone a pj. Pretty soon I will be a professional pj and know how to give classes.... messing with yall


----------



## chebaby

i do feel like hauling something. ive been going back and forth between ASIAN and enso for a while now.


----------



## chebaby

destine2grow said:


> @chebaby I was a wanna be pj. Been lurking this thread for too long. @IDareT'sHair and you will make someone a pj. Pretty soon I will be a professional pj and know how to give classes.... messing with yall


i dont know if i wann take credit for you becoming a pj imma go ahead and pass on that credit to T since she got me hooked on Claudie AND jasmines.
wasnt nobody thinkin bout no darn claudie until T came along


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby  Gurl.....Don't be Lettin' destine2grow Put her Bad Habits on Us.


----------



## Ese88

have any of you guys tried and got any reviews for oyin's juices and berries?


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby  Gurl.....Don't be Lettin' @destine2grow Put her Bad Habits on Us.


she aint puttin it on "us". she putting it on you im passing along the credit.


----------



## Shay72

Ese88 said:


> have any of you guys tried and got any reviews for oyin's juices and berries?


 
 it! Some folks say it's sticky but I never have that issue and I be spraying, and spraying, and spraying .


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> i dont know if i wann take credit for you becoming a pj imma go ahead and pass on that credit to *T since she got me hooked on Claudie AND jasmines.*
> *wasnt nobody thinkin bout no darn claudie until T came along*


 
chebaby

I Blame Shay72 and Brownie518 for Claudie & Jasmine. 

They been using both a long time.


----------



## destine2grow

IDareT'sHair and chebaby Ya'll aint right for blaming other people for ya'll addiction.

Its okay to let otha sista know about a good thing. They ain't say go out and all like the rapture is coming


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

I might have you pick me up some Juices & Berries when you pick up yours.


----------



## bronzebomb

Ese88 said:


> have any of you guys tried and got any reviews for oyin's juices and berries?


 
It's sticky, but I like it.  I use it for an all natural spray and Sta Sof Fro.  I think they both have the same results, one is natural one is not.  you get a gallon  of Sta Sof Fro for $4.  Juices and Berries is $11 and smells beter.


----------



## Eisani

destine2grow said:


> @Eisani go ahead and pist errthang! iKm getting together my love offering!
> 
> @La Colocha I'm sorry to hear that! That would really piss me off!
> 
> @chebaby i can believe that for you! we all have our weak moments, some more than others lmao!
> 
> I am just getting up from a nap! i dont have any hair plans! i just m&s!





IDareT'sHair said:


> @destine2grow
> 
> Glad You woke Up Destine.
> 
> You're right in time for @Eisani big Summ'A Sale!
> 
> You woke up before @chebaby swooped down on all the good stuff.





IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> [email protected]Eisani be till Midnight Postin' all that stuff.
> 
> Hmp.  I know I'll be deep in the bed.





chebaby said:


> exactly. we talking about the same @Eisani that had suave milk and honey conditioner after it was discontinued. i had never even heard of the stuff until she kept talking about it


Yall got me over here cracking up  I already said I wasn't posting a whole lot of stuff! I almost burned up my damn chicken trying to dig through the boxes in my closet. I gotta look downstairs for something and I'll post up later. These folks over here acting like they haven't eaten since they sat down with Jesus for the last supper .


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> *I Blame @Shay72 and @Brownie518 for Claudie & Jasmine*.
> 
> They been using both a long time.



Hmph...



destine2grow said:


> @IDareT'sHair and @chebaby Ya'll aint right for blaming other people for ya'll addiction.
> 
> *Its okay to let otha sista know about a good thing. They ain't say go out and all like the rapture is coming*



 Thank you!!


----------



## Brownie518

Hey ya'll.
It's hot as can be right now. I'm blasting the AC and just lounging. I'll have to wait until later when its cooler to do my hair. 

I didn't get anything from Kern's sale. I forgot all about it.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> I might have you pick me up some Juices & Berries when you pick up yours.


just let me know ill probably go next weekend. ill get some juices and maybe a big honey hemp depending on what ive used up by then.

ese, i love me some juices and berries. its not sticky and i  it. the smell and the feel is amazing. i use it on my style(if its already set) before i step in the shower. or as a refresher spray or since its hot and humid as hayel right now ill just spray before i walk outside.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

It's a Durn Shame because I've had Greg, Frank and J&B and either Swapped them or Sold them.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518  You know Claudie is you and Shay72 Fault for my Claudie addiction.

Jasmine was technically another *Fab* thing.  Ol' Pusha'. .....


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> It's a Durn Shame because I've had Greg, Frank and J&B and either Swapped them or Sold them.



I think you would have liked them, too.  J&B smells so good. I might have to pull mine out. I think I got it from you, T!!


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518  You know Claudie is you and @Shay72 Fault for my Claudie addiction.
> 
> Jasmine was technically another *Fab* thing.  Ol' Pusha'. .....



I know no such thing


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *I think you would have liked them, too.  J&B smells so good. I might have to pull mine out. I think I got it from you, T!!*


 
.......... *dead*

Brownie518

Imma see how I do with Spritz's over the summ'A and if CM has another Sale, I might get J&B and Greg's again. 

If push comes to shove I can always pull out HTN  Follicle Booster.

I have an Njoi's Milk Moisturizer.  I need to ask her about Shelf-Life. 

It's in the Fridge tho'. 

I have BFH Olive Drench, but I don't think it's for that.erplexed


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> .......... *dead*
> 
> @Brownie518
> 
> Imma see how I do with Spritz's over the summ'A and if CM has another Sale, I might get J&B and Greg's again.
> 
> If push comes to shove I can always pull out HTN  Follicle Booster.
> 
> I have an Njoi's Milk Moisturizer.  I need to ask her about Shelf-Life.
> 
> It's in the Fridge tho'.
> 
> *I have BFH Olive Drench, but I don't think it's for that*.erplexed



Olive Drench is creamy.  A conditioner. You mean that Desert Drench??


----------



## destine2grow

I really need an hair spritz. I had Oyin J&B on my list of items to try.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> Olive Drench is creamy. A conditioner. *You mean that Desert Drench??*


 
@Brownie518

 ......Probably. Over it.  I'm tryna' conjure up some more Spritz's. Lemme go look.

I did e-mail Njoi about that Moisture Milk Spritz.

Brownie518

Yeah...It's Desert Drench.  Wonder if I can use it for a Spritz?


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> ......Probably. Over it.  I'm tryna' conjure up some more Spritz's. Lemme go look.
> 
> I did e-mail Njoi about that Moisture Milk Spritz.
> 
> @Brownie518
> 
> Yeah...It's Desert Drench.  Wonder if I can use it for a Spritz?



I've never used the Desert drench. 

Stick with the Follicle Booster!!  You love it and you said that HTN does your hair right.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> I've never used the Desert drench.
> 
> *Stick with the Follicle Booster!!  You love it and you said that HTN does your hair right.*


 
Brownie518

I want to use up some of this stuff I have.  i'll use up this MHC Herbal Hair Cocktail and the Njoi Milk. 

Maybe I won't get J&B (again) right now, but I did read up on Desert Drench and I can/will use it as a Spritz.

I want to use up a bunch of Misc this Summ"A  Once I 'weed' out this other stuff, I'll stick with HTN.


----------



## Eisani

I just posted a few small things here


----------



## Charz

@Eisani


 at a FEW  small things


----------



## chebaby

destine2grow said:


> I really need an hair spritz. I had Oyin J&B on my list of items to try.


if you dont mind spending a little extra money ojon revitalizing mist is very yummy and its not glycerin rich so you can use it all year round


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Eisani

Good Girl. You should feel alot better. That's half the battle "Posting It" 

The other half is taking it to the P.O.

You should have 'encouraged' bundled purchases.......


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

Hush.  You Got Me Wanting to Try that Crazy Ojon Stuff!


----------



## chebaby

Eisani said:


> I just posted a few small things here


thats small??


----------



## Eisani

Charz said:


> @Eisani
> 
> 
> at a FEW  small things


 What? Those were the things from my front closet. Baby steps lol!



IDareT'sHair said:


> @Eisani
> 
> Good Girl. You should feel alot better. That's half the battle "Posting It"
> 
> The other half is taking it to the P.O.
> 
> You should have 'encouraged' bundled purchases.......


I actually get a discount on shipping if I mail from my job so all I have to do is lug the stuff to work and have the mail guy unload it  

I didn't think about bundles.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Hush.  You Got Me Wanting to Try that Crazy Ojon Stuff!


you know thats been my boo for a while but i fell of using it but now im back


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *you know thats been my boo for a while* but i fell of using it but now im back


 
@chebaby

IK. 

I looked at some on e-bay. Imma finish up what I have first tho'.


----------



## mkd

Sup ladies!!!

LOL Eisani's few things!

My hair is getting greasy and stiff but I am still not washing it until friday.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> IK.
> 
> I looked at some on e-bay. *Imma finish up what I have first tho*'.


of course you will


mkd said:


> Sup ladies!!!
> 
> LOL @Eisani's few things!
> 
> My hair is getting greasy and stiff but I am still not washing it until friday.


hey mkd. i mailed you stuff today and put something extra in the box.


----------



## bronzebomb

chebaby said:


> if you dont mind spending a little extra money ojon revitalizing mist is very yummy and its not glycerin rich so you can use it all year round


 


IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Hush. You Got Me Wanting to Try that Crazy Ojon Stuff!


 
I'm scared to go and look.  If I look, I'll have to put that amount in savings...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *of course you will*


 
chebaby

Hmp.  Watch.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Hey all we're on a tornado watch kids think it's exciting. I'm using my BlackBerry to post.


----------



## mkd

chebaby said:


> of course you will
> 
> hey mkd. i mailed you stuff today and put something extra in the box.


Thank you T!!


----------



## Brownie518

Eisani said:


> I just posted *a few* small things here



.............


----------



## mkd

curlyhersheygirl said:


> Hey all we're on a tornado watch kids think it's exciting. I'm using my BlackBerry to post.


Sorry that's scary! I hate tornado season.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *Hey all we're on a tornado watch kids think it's exciting. I'm using my BlackBerry to post.*


 
curlyhersheygirl

WOW Curly!  We've been having alot of those too.  Be Safe.



mkd said:


> *Thank you T!!*


 
mkd

Girl....That was Che  I sent mine off yesterday.


----------



## Brownie518

mkd said:


> Sup ladies!!!
> 
> LOL @Eisani's few things!
> 
> *My hair is getting greasy and stiff but I am still not washing it until friday.*



mkd - What's poppin'?? 

I hear you on the bolded. Hmph. If you could see my hair right now.  SO was like "Dang!!! You doin your hair tonight, right?"


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> 
> WOW Curly!  We've been having alot of those too.  Be Safe.
> 
> 
> 
> @mkd
> 
> *Girl....That was Che*  I sent mine off yesterday.


they all get us mixed up. thats why they think im product pushing and its really you


----------



## mkd

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> 
> WOW Curly!  We've been having alot of those too.  Be Safe.
> 
> 
> 
> @mkd
> 
> Girl....That was Che  I sent mine off yesterday.


LOL Sorry.  Thanks chebaby


----------



## mkd

Hey Miss B!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> @mkd - What's poppin'??
> 
> I hear you on the bolded. Hmph. If you could see my hair right now.  *SO was like "Dang!!! You doin your hair tonight, right?"*


 
@Brownie518

That Man Just Wanna Play In It. .......



chebaby said:


> they all get us mixed up. *thats why they think im product pushing and its really you*


 
@chebaby

Please....Girl....Don't Even Try It!



mkd said:


> *LOL Sorry. Thanks* @chebaby


 
@mkd

Okay Ltown


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> *That Man Just Wanna Play In It*. .......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @mkd
> 
> *Okay Ltown*




1st bolded -  Yes he does!! 

2nd bolded -


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *1st bolded* -  Yes he does!!
> 
> *2nd bolded -*


 
Brownie518

1st Bolded You know I already Know
2nd Bolded ------  All mixed up


----------



## chebaby

mkd said:


> LOL Sorry.  Thanks @chebaby


its okay girl. i know @IDareT'sHair can have us all confused and discombobulated when it comes to product pushing and packages in the mail


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> its okay girl. i know @IDareT'sHair *can have us all confused and discombobulated when it comes to product pushing and packages in the mail*


 
chebaby

Che! Stop Blamin' Me For Stuff ....... 

btw:  Your package should be there tomorrow.  Maybe Friday.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Thanks guys it finally passed. One touched down west of where I am and killed 4 people.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *Thanks guys it finally passed. One touched down west of where I am and killed 4 people.*


 
curlyhersheygirl

This has been a Terrible Season. Just Devastating. Record Number Torandoes. ......

Glad it's passed.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Che! Stop Blamin' Me For Stuff .......
> 
> btw:  *Your package should be there tomorrow.  Maybe Friday.*


 thanx girl


----------



## chebaby

curlyhersheygirl said:


> Thanks guys it finally passed. One touched down west of where I am and killed 4 people.


thats sad. img lad it passed.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Hmp.

Eisani got a Hit on Her Sale.  She betta' stop Fryin' all that Chiggun and get back in there and see wazzup.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> Hmp.
> 
> @Eisani got a Hit on Her Sale. She betta' stop Fryin' all that Chiggun and get back in there and see wazzup.


 
 I just looked  .


----------



## chebaby

shoot i need to have me a sale
what yall looking fo' i probably got it


----------



## Shay72

Off to look at Eisani's sale.  I never make it in time though.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> shoot *i need to have me a sale*
> *what yall looking fo' i probably got it*


 
chebaby

Okay Ya'll.....

WHO DA' PUSHA' ????

And There You Have It Folks!  In Her Own Words!

She _incriminated_ herself with her own words..........


----------



## Brownie518

I'm trying to ignore E's sale. That's quite a list. 


Sent from my EVO Shift


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Okay Ya'll.....
> 
> WHO DA' PUSHA' ????
> 
> And There You Have It Folks!  In Her Own Words!
> 
> She _incriminated_ herself with her own words..........


im just tryna help you know, like a beginners pack or something.


----------



## Brownie518

chebaby said:


> im just tryna help *you know, like a beginners pack or something*.



.........

Ya'll PJs are too funny!!


----------



## chebaby

Brownie518 said:


> .........
> 
> Ya'll PJs are too funny!!


 you gotta start somewhere.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *im just tryna help you know, like a beginners pack or something.*


 
chebaby

Gimme SO # so I can tell him to come get his Gurl....she Trippin'


----------



## Zaz

IDareT'sHair destine2grow I got some Curls Creamy Curl Cleanser, I'll let you know how it works.

My mom had a $30 store credit for Bed Bath and Beyond and with coupons I was able to get 4 items (2 creme brulee, 1 creamy curl cleanser and 1 goddess curl gel) for only $0.45 

Gifts don't count towards my total tally, neither do duplicates, so technically these items don't even exist


----------



## beautyaddict1913

Hello ladies! Didn't go to the gym tonight so I didn't want to co-wash. I just spritzed my hair with some water and yes to tomatoes condish and applied my Shea Moisture smoothie and did large twists. I pulled out the hair dew to use for the summer since it doesn't have glycerine. I will probably start on it next week. I am just really trying to use up this jar of SheaMoisture! I will style my hair with KCCC and SM smoothie for a twistout over the weekend - Im just doing a twist-out because I want to look decent when my relatives come to town this Sunday. They are from California so ALL of my relatives here in Houston will be at my house. Even though most of my family live out of town its something about out of state relatives that draw people like an exhibit lol! So Im going to be trying to cook and clean and do my hair, its not going to be a relaxing weekend at all!


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Gimme SO # so I can tell him to come get his Gurl....she Trippin'


lmao you aint even do the old school "imma call your momma" you did the new school "imma call your man(well ex man)"


----------



## destine2grow

chebaby said:


> shoot i need to have me a sale
> what yall looking fo' i probably got it


chebaby lets see

I need an hair spritz, moisturizers and stylers and some of your endless supply of DB pumpkin seed con


chebaby said:


> if you dont mind spending a little extra money ojon revitalizing mist is very yummy and its not glycerin rich so you can use it all year round



Off to go look at it.

Eisani I just looked at the items for sale. I was too late this time. I am contemplating the WDT but I really don't need any more con's


----------



## Ltown

Good morning ladies!     I need to do some clothes shopping, no hair shopping.  
IDareT'sHair, chebaby you both probably could do a sale with all them backups   I know Jasmine and her repeated sales got you she is cleaning her stash too, now if she have another 25% sale she need to have free shipping


----------



## Ese88

hey guys, today is wash day for me so right now I'm pre pooing with komaza pre shampoo treatment. I'm also going to try the honeycomb rejuvenator today for the first time after I shampoo and then I'm going to steam with the olive DC which is also my first time using


----------



## La Colocha

Eisani said:


> Yall got me over here cracking up  I already said I wasn't posting a whole lot of stuff! I almost burned up my damn chicken trying to dig through the boxes in my closet. I gotta look downstairs for something and I'll post up later. *These folks over here acting like they haven't eaten since they sat down with Jesus for the last supper* .



Lmao,good mornin.


----------



## Eisani

G'morning La and all the rest of you lovelies  I am exhausted already. 

And who said I was frying chiggun?  I oven roasted, thangyaverymuch!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Eisani said:


> G'morning La and all the rest of you lovelies  I am exhausted already.
> 
> And who said I was frying chiggun?  I oven roasted, thangyaverymuch!


 
Eisani

Hey Sweetie!  I see they all over that Sale of Yours!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ltown  I sent pkg. #2 off just a few minutes ago.  It should be there either Saturday or early next week.

Moisturized with MHC Sophia's Hair Milk, Spritzed with MHC Herbal Hair Cocktail and Sealed with Hairveda Avosoya Oil.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Eisani said:


> G'morning La and all the rest of you lovelies  I am exhausted already.
> 
> *And who said I was frying chiggun?*  I oven roasted, thangyaverymuch!


'

Hmp.  That was me.  Oven Roasted meh... 

Gimme Fried Thangyaverymuch

Eisani


----------



## destine2grow

Afternoon ladies. I am not doing nothing much. I will cowash my hair and prepoo with BFH and evoo. I am just getting ready for DD preschool graduation. She has box braids in her hair. I am going to put some rods in her hair and she will be rocking a braid n curl. Her graduation is not until 7:15.

She talking about she want some fish since its her graduation. I had to let her know its on preschool boo boo you have 2 more to go...


----------



## Eisani

IDareT'sHair said:


> '
> 
> Hmp. That was me. Oven Roasted meh...
> 
> Gimme Fried Thangyaverymuch
> 
> @Eisani


 IDareT'sHair I lurve me some fried chiggun and would probably eat it almost everyday if I could but I'm working on my fitness so I save it for the weekend lol!! 

Yall this day is too long already. I'm ready to go!! Dd has a nail appt this evening and I still need to get her shoes for tomorrow. My hair needs to be done at some point this evening! There just aren't enough hours in the day.


----------



## Ese88

destine2grow said:


> Afternoon ladies. I am not doing nothing much. I will cowash my hair and prepoo with BFH and evoo. I am just getting ready for DD preschool graduation. She has box braids in her hair. I am going to put some rods in her hair and she will be rocking a braid n curl. Her graduation is not until 7:15.
> 
> She talking about she want some fish since its her graduation. *I had to let her know its on preschool boo boo you have 2 more to go...*


----------



## chebaby

hello all
this heat is eating up my hair. i keep forgetting i need to seal with my shea mix or kbb hair cream.
today i went out and got two bottle of kckt because its the only leave in heavy enough to fight against the sun.
oh i used up a bottle of bee mine avocado conditioner.
speaking of bee min i dont like the deja milk. i used it today and had to shampoo and re-condition my hair. i left in curls sublime and did a low pony.

here are things im about to sell if yall are interested:
bee mine deja milk     (used once)
kbb sweet ambrosia
donna marie hemp butter milk  (90% full)
donna marie dream curling cream  (90% full)
curls whipped cream (brand new)
miss jessies baby butter cream  (used once)
curl junkie hibiscus and banana honey butter leave in (80% full)
myhoneychild type 4 hair cream (brand new 4oz)
afroveda shea amla (used once)
afroveda hemp butter(never used)
curls milkshake (50% full)


----------



## Ltown

IDareT'sHair, i got my package today, thanks!


chebaby, you a big list too, unfortunately i'm kiss now so thanks for the preview and good luck.  I know you hate running to PO


----------



## chebaby

Ltown said:


> @IDareT'sHair, i got my package today, thanks!
> 
> 
> @chebaby, you a big list too, unfortunately i'm kiss now so thanks for the preview and good luck.  I know you hate running to PO


you know i do lol. the PO is always packed

T, i got my package too and i could smell the lemonade before i even opened the envelope
thanx girl.


----------



## destine2grow

chebaby said:


> hello all
> this heat is eating up my hair. i keep forgetting i need to seal with my shea mix or kbb hair cream.
> today i went out and got two bottle of kckt because its the only leave in heavy enough to fight against the sun.
> oh i used up a bottle of bee mine avocado conditioner.
> speaking of bee min i dont like the deja milk. i used it today and had to shampoo and re-condition my hair. i left in curls sublime and did a low pony.
> 
> here are things im about to sell if yall are interested:
> *bee mine deja milk     (used once)*
> kbb sweet ambrosia
> donna marie hemp butter milk  (90% full)
> donna marie dream curling cream  (90% full)
> curls whipped cream (brand new)
> miss jessies baby butter cream  (used once)
> *curl junkie hibiscus and banana honey butter leave in (80% full)*
> myhoneychild type 4 hair cream (brand new 4oz)
> afroveda shea amla (used once)
> afroveda hemp butter(never used)
> curls milkshake (50% full)



I got my eye on those two. 

IDareT'sHair gone head and get your list of items together!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Ltown @chebaby Glad your packages came. That was Fast! Enjoy Ladies.

@destine2grow

I hate putting a list together because I don't wanna run back & forth to the P.O. so I might chill for a while and let @chebaby & @Eisani gone and make dat monneeeee.:dollar: :dollar: :dollar:

Maybe in a coupla' weeks, I'll post something.erplexed


----------



## chebaby

destine2grow said:


> I got my eye on those two.
> 
> @IDareT'sHair gone head and get your list of items together!!


you know you want it girl! go on and shoot me a pm


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Ltown @chebaby Glad your packages came. That was Fast! Enjoy Ladies.
> 
> @destine2grow
> 
> I hate putting a list together because I don't wanna run back & forth to the P.O. so I might chill for a while and let @chebaby & @Eisani gone and make dat monneeeee.:dollar: :dollar: :dollar:
> 
> Maybe in a coupla' weeks, I'll post something.erplexed


T, if you put together a list me and Eisani wont make no moneeee


----------



## chebaby

i think the only leave ins ill be keeping and using are the dew, giovanni direct, kckt, carols daughter hair milk, darcys daily(but i probably wont repurchase this) and aveda be curly.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> T, if you put together a list me and Eisani wont make no moneeee


 
@chebaby

No worries!

Truthfully, I want everything in my stash. 

I don't know what I would sell? I even want all that Jasmine

_*starts thinking about what i would post to sell*_


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

Are you still liking the Jasmine Shea Butter Cream Rinse?


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> No worries!
> 
> Truthfully, I want everything in my stash.
> 
> I don't know what I would sell?  Even all that Jasmine
> 
> _*starts thinking about what i post to sell*_


i want most of the stuff in my stash too. i just have waaayyyy too many leave ins. i forgot all about my jasmines shea rinse.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Are you still liking the Jasmine Shea Butter Cream Rinse?


yep i love it. even though i forgot about it in my list of leave ins lol.
im thinking about using one tomorrow now. i can co wash with it and just leave it in maybe ill use berries and cream.

my hair is dry as a bone right now curls sublime is not good as a leave in.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

Yeah, this weather ain't no joke.  I've been spritzing away.  

I also pulled out an Njoi Hair Cream.  But it feels a little too thick right now.  I just want something uber light are carefree yet moisturizing.

_*gives htn leave-in the side eye...it meets that criteria*_


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Yeah, this weather ain't no joke.  I've been spritzing away.
> 
> I also pulled out an Njoi Hair Cream.  But it feels a little too thick right now.  I just want something uber light are carefree yet moisturizing.
> 
> _*gives htn leave-in the side eye...it meets that criteria*_


normally my hair loves light leave ins but now i have to use a leave in and seal. i might as well just use a thick leave in.


----------



## Brownie518

Che, this weather has been tearing my hair up, too. I'm using Claudie's new Isha Nourishing Hair cream and I really like it. Very moisturizing. I've been sealing it with her Montego Bay oil. Hopefully this will keep the dryness away.

I used up Affirm Positive Link, Affirm Fiberguard Preservo, and Claudie's Normalizing this morning.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

Guess I'm just so anxious to use up some stuff (so I that's probably why I pulled that out).  

I'll keep using MHC Sophia's Lucion De Luz Hair Milk for dry & brittle hair. 

Believe it or not, this MHC actually smells good.  

Like Apples or something.


----------



## chebaby

Brownie518 said:


> Che, this weather has been tearing my hair up, too. I'm using Claudie's new Isha Nourishing Hair cream and I really like it. Very moisturizing. I've been sealing it with her Montego Bay oil. Hopefully this will keep the dryness away.
> 
> I used up Affirm Positive Link, Affirm Fiberguard Preservo, and Claudie's Normalizing this morning.


girl im so sick of this hot weather and the sun eating my hair already
but now that i know ill just always seal with some sort of shea butter. ill be using kbb hair cream on my ends when i do puff because of the glycerin. and my shea mix on my braid outs.

sunday i think im going to steam with claudies protein again. and then braid with shea rinse in berries and cream and shea butter. that should hold me over until next thurday or wednesday when ill have to co wash again.


----------



## Charz

welp I won't be ordering during the Qhemet sale, no free shipping? That will eat up any discount I get. I'll wait.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Guess I'm just so anxious to use up some stuff (so I that's probably why I pulled that out).
> 
> I'll keep using MHC Sophia's Lucion De Luz Hair Milk for dry & brittle hair.
> 
> Believe it or not, this MHC actually smells good.
> 
> Like Apples or something.


bout time her stuff smells good lol.

kbb sweet ambrosia just not working as good for me as her milk did. i still have an old bottle of milk ive been side eyeing for a while i might go on and use it just to see if it still works.


----------



## Brownie518

I know, Che. I'm dreading the rest of summer. I had to rethink my regimen to amp up my moisture.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I'm so glad to be Wig Free this Week!

I'm so happy


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> I'm so glad to be Wig Free this Week!
> 
> I'm so happy



Girl, I know that must feel good!!!! I give you credit. I couldn't do it.  I can barely wear a hat for 5 minutes.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> I know, Che. I'm dreading the rest of summer. *I had to rethink my regimen to amp up my moisture.*


 
@Brownie518

Yeah, me too. That's why those Spritz are going to come in handy. I see WEN has one too. I'll use what I have and may pull the Follicle Booster back out. But I'll make-do with the Desert Drench, Njoi etc.....

I did hear back from Njoi re: her Milk Moisturizing Spray. She told me to smell it and check for mold. 

She said she does use a 'light' perservative in her products and it should be okay. I've had it since Sept. but it's been in the Fridge.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> Girl, I know that must feel good!!!! *I give you credit. I couldn't do it.  I can barely wear a hat for 5 minutes.*


 
Brownie518

Lawd it has been a miserable existence. 

Except in sub-zero temperatures.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

where errbody?


----------



## Brownie518

I'm right here, T. Browsing the 'New Posts.'


----------



## chebaby

Brownie518 said:


> I know, Che. I'm dreading the rest of summer. I had to rethink my regimen to amp up my moisture.


yea girl. its so hot and drying to the hair im actually thinking about steaming with moisture
ETA: winter is never this bad on my hair


----------



## chebaby

Charz said:


> welp I won't be ordering during the Qhemet sale, no free shipping? That will eat up any discount I get. I'll wait.


im not a big qhemet junkie but i may pre order the new twisting cream.


----------



## Ltown

Brownie518 said:


> Girl, I know that must feel good!!!! I give you credit. I couldn't do it.  I can barely wear a hat for 5 minutes.




Brownie, IDareT'sHair,  i can't anything on my head  either and I'm sweat hog.   T, got alot of hair yall we just won't ever see it.  Heck i wasted$$ on wig that i won't wear just have to grow my hair back and be slick down this summer.  

Any mixers wants some sulfur powder?  I got plenty and won't be using anything for a while.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> where errbody?


im here snacking on pringles and wondering what i may or may not purchase next


----------



## Brownie518

chebaby said:


> yea girl. its so hot and drying to the hair im actually thinking about steaming with moisture
> ETA: *winter is never this bad on my hair*



I really can't believe how tore up my hair has been. One more reason for me to not like summer. Luckily, the heat broke and its like 72 today. Its really windy, too, so its perfect for me.


----------



## Brownie518

I feel like taking a nap real quick...


----------



## chebaby

i see some wigs i think are cute pretty often but ill never wear one. im too afraid it might look too wiggy or will be hot as hayel under that thang lol.


----------



## chebaby

Brownie518 said:


> I really can't believe how tore up my hair has been. One more reason for me to not like summer. Luckily, the heat broke and its like 72 today. Its really windy, too, so its perfect for me.


girl what day was it? i think it was yesterday the wind was blowing but it was blowing hot dry air if the heat broke over here i cant tell lmao.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *I feel like taking a nap real quick...*


 
@Brownie518

 Oh Well. Sounds like Massage-Time!



chebaby said:


> i see some wigs i think are cute pretty often but ill never wear one. im too afraid it might look too wiggy or will be* hot as hayel under that thang lol*.


 
@chebaby

:heated: Exactly.

ETA:  It's the Perfect Day.  It's 70 something & sunny.


----------



## Brownie518

chebaby said:


> girl what day was it? i think it was yesterday the wind was blowing but it was blowing hot dry air if the heat broke over here i cant tell lmao.



 It just broke early this morning. We should be in the low to mid 70s for the next several days. SO took me out for a drive and to get some ice cream and it was so nice! Perfect weather.


----------



## Ltown

Charz said:


> welp I won't be ordering during the Qhemet sale, no free shipping? That will eat up any discount I get. I'll wait.



Charz, i want to try olives and honey and get some burdocks might visit the store this weekend.    After my brittle disaster i have a new found needed for moisture.  IDareT'sHair, what kind of wigs you where short, long, curly or straight.


----------



## Brownie518

I'm surprised at myself. Besides Jasmine's (which made no damn sense) and Claudie's, I haven't really purchased much. And the Jasmine's was body stuff, besides a couple Hibiscus. I've been doing good.

 I'm taking a nap.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> Oh Well*. Sounds like Massage-Time*!
> 
> 
> 
> .



...hmm, not a bad idea


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> It just broke early this morning. We should be in the low to mid 70s for the next several days. *SO took me out for a drive and to get some ice cream and it was so nice! *Perfect weather.


 
Brownie518

Yep.  It's Massage Time


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ltown said:


> @Charz, i want to try olives and honey and get some burdocks might visit the store this weekend. After my brittle disaster i have a new found needed for moisture. @IDareT'sHair, *what kind of wigs you where short*, long, curly or straight.


 
Ltown

Same Style/Same Wig.  I just buy duplicates.  It's a short cut.  

Kinda almost like how I wore my hair.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I just got QB's email.  I won't be getting anything.  There is nothing I need/want from QB.  

I do like that Karady Tea Spritz. 

hmmm???? Wonder if that's back?


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> Oh Well. Sounds like Massage-Time!
> 
> 
> 
> @chebaby
> 
> :heated: Exactly.
> 
> ETA:  It's the Perfect Day.  It's 70 something & sunny.


i couldnt do it i itch really really bad when im too hot. and i ALWAYS sweat on my nose first. that aint cute lol.


Brownie518 said:


> It just broke early this morning. We should be in the low to mid 70s for the next several days. SO took me out for a drive and to get some ice cream and it was so nice! Perfect weather.


it was nice today because i did a little running around with my cute little shorts and a tank top on and didnt have to worry about running around in my work uniform that thing is hot.
i need me a job where i dont have to where a uniform lmao. i need to put in for an executive assistant position  im serious though. i cant stand being hot.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Ltown
> 
> Same Style/Same Wig.  I just buy duplicates.  It's a short cut.
> 
> Kinda almost like how I wore my hair.


theres is a member on here, i think her name is christinadior and her short wig(i assume its a wig) is hella cute and the mommy wig is cute too. on certain mommies


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I Need to Check My Mail.  I wonder if I got anything?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

People always talmbout "Your Hair Always Looks So Nice"  

And I wanna say: "Hush, ya'll know this a Wig"

I'll finish this year out and then in '12 I hope to put the wig(s) down.  

Although I'll probably always wear one now in the Winter (It's such a great PS). 

I hope I get a decent spurt between now & then.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

When are you gone Post Your Sale?


----------



## La Colocha

Hey ladies, just checking in. Ready for this week to be over. I am worn out, will probably wash my hair tomorrow.


----------



## mkd

Hey yall!

chebaby, how much are you selling the ms jessie's for?  Maybe I should see how the curly meringue works for me first.  Which one did you like better and what's the difference?

It is 95 here today.  Don't make no damn sense.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> When are you gone Post Your Sale?


urg im dreading it. i hate when people ask a bunch of questions about the products but dont purchase. "how many ounces is it?" "did you not like it?" i mean i know they  have to ask but i dont like it aint got time for it.


----------



## chebaby

mkd said:


> Hey yall!
> 
> @chebaby, how much are you selling the ms jessie's for?  Maybe I should see how the curly meringue works for me first.  Which one did you like better and what's the difference?
> 
> It is 95 here today.  Don't make no damn sense.


 hey girl
i like baby butter cream better. its a moisturizer but can be used to style. as with all her products though it can be a little heavy. i like the meringue too but it has more hold than the baby buttercream. ill sell it for $15.


----------



## mkd

If I like the curly meringue, I may hit you up for the baby buttercream!


----------



## La Colocha

Anyone else having problems thanking people? Every time i go through, it goes to blog post. That mess gets on my nerves.


----------



## Ltown

chebaby said:


> urg im dreading it. i hate when people ask a bunch of questions about the products but dont purchase. "how many ounces is it?" "did you not like it?" i mean i know they  have to ask but i dont like it aint got time for it.



chebaby, what sad about the question is shipping for even when the posting sale is cheaper already  or folks ask and then don't followup and you miss a sale  that what happen over on NC siteerplexed


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I might post a coupla' thangs to see if any interest is there.


----------



## chebaby

Ltown said:


> @chebaby, what sad about the question is shipping for even when the posting sale is cheaper already  or folks ask and then don't followup and you miss a sale  that what happen over on NC siteerplexed


yep, i hate it all lol.
thats why i love when one person buys almost everything and then i only have to ship one box.


----------



## chebaby

La Colocha said:


> Anyone else having problems thanking people? Every time i go through, it goes to blog post. That mess gets on my nerves.


no problems with thanking for me.


----------



## La Colocha

chebaby said:


> no problems with thanking for me.



It happens when i go through and try to thank mulitple people, catching up on posts. This is the third time i tried so i gave up.


----------



## chebaby

ok i need yall help. tell me how to tell a guy i dont want him lol. hes been trying for a long time now, imma go ahead and say 2 years and i always turn him down nicely but he doesnt get it.
i told him once we should just be friends, i told him i had a boyfirend, he would even ask me how my relationship was going and in the next breath ask me out or come on to me or something.
now everytime he talks to me he calls me boo, or butter cup or whatever other cutesy weird name you can think of. 
so how do you say I DONT WANT YOU without being mean  yall know i hate to hurt peoples feelings.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

Me Too.  I should try Fab first.  She usually buys all of it.


----------



## chebaby

La Colocha said:


> It happens when i go through and try to thank mulitple people, catching up on posts. This is the third time i tried so i gave up.


thats odd. its not happening to me. maybe its just a glitch.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Me Too.  I should try Fab first.  She usually buys all of it.


yea try Fab.
i think my customer is on a no buy


----------



## La Colocha

chebaby said:


> ok i need yall help. tell me how to tell a guy i dont want him lol. hes been trying for a long time now, imma go ahead and say 2 years and i always turn him down nicely but he doesnt get it.
> i told him once we should just be friends, i told him i had a boyfirend, he would even ask me how my relationship was going and in the next breath ask me out or come on to me or something.
> now everytime he talks to me he calls me boo, or butter cup or whatever other cutesy weird name you can think of.
> so how do you say I DONT WANT YOU without being mean  yall know i hate to hurt peoples feelings.



Tell him you don't want him. Well maybe you don't want to follow my advice i tell them straight up no chaser.


----------



## chebaby

La Colocha said:


> Tell him you don't want him. Well maybe you don't want to follow my advice i tell them straight up no chaser.


i said i was working on being that way but yeeeaaaa thats not working out. i can only be straight up if someone makes me mad, and thats hard to do


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> yea try Fab.
> i think my customer is on a no buy


 
@chebaby

Hmp. My #1 Loyal Customer has been buying a bunch of stuff from other Folx.

Lemme send Fab my link


----------



## mkd

chebaby, i would just ignore him until he gets the picture.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

mkd said:


> @chebaby, i would just ignore him until he gets the picture.


 
mkd

Me Too.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I Posted My Items


----------



## chebaby

mkd said:


> @chebaby, i would just ignore him until he gets the picture.


thats more my style lol. i can ignore in a heart beat.


----------



## Charz

I used up 

KBB hair mask
2 HV 24/7
Redken Reconstructor


----------



## Charz

Ltown I gotta stay away from da sto


----------



## Eisani

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Ltown @chebaby Glad your packages came. That was Fast! Enjoy Ladies.
> 
> @destine2grow
> 
> I hate putting a list together because I don't wanna run back & forth to the P.O. so I might chill for a while and let @chebaby & @Eisani gone and make dat monneeeee.:dollar: :dollar: :dollar:
> 
> Maybe in a coupla' weeks, I'll post something.erplexed


Girl it's plenty of money outchea  Sitting in my friend's nail salon laughing about how she used to make ALL my cuticles bleed when she first started. dd better be glad she gets her nailscdone for free otherwise it wouldn't be happenin.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Eisani

When is dd's big dance?


----------



## Brownie518

Did anyone else see that 10 year old singing the national anthem at the Miami Heat game?

Anyway, I just got up from my nap.


----------



## chebaby

Eisani said:


> Girl it's plenty of money outchea  Sitting in my friend's nail salon *laughing about how she used to make ALL my cuticles bleed *when she first started. dd better be glad she gets her nailscdone for free otherwise it wouldn't be happenin.


you a good friend, i dont let nobody practice on me
my friend wants me to teach her how to drive in my car i told her if she rents a car ill do it


----------



## Brownie518

chebaby said:


> you a good friend, i dont let nobody practice on me
> *my friend wants me to teach her how to drive in my car i told her if she rents a car ill do it*



I told a friend of mine that and she was so offended.  I told her under no circumstances would I teach someone to drive stick on my new car. F**k outta here.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> you a good friend, i dont let nobody practice on me
> *my friend wants me to teach her how to drive in my car i told her if she rents a car ill do it*


 
chebaby

Smart Lady  Do that.

btw:  I Sold a Coupla' Items.


----------



## Brownie518

Great list, T!!!!


----------



## mkd

Brownie518 said:


> I told a friend of mine that and she was so offended.  I told her under no circumstances would I teach someone to drive stick on my new car. F**k outta here.


..........


----------



## chebaby

Brownie518 said:


> I told a friend of mine that and she was so offended.  I told her under no circumstances would I teach someone to drive stick on my new car. *F**k outta here*.


i love when people say that


IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Smart Lady  Do that.
> 
> btw:  I Sold a Coupla' Items.


thats good T. i was looking at a few things on your list myself it was a yummy list


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

Ms. B I am really liking that Njoi Strong Roots.  I got it today.


----------



## mkd

So...anyone like giovanni direct leave in?  I think I am about to kick KBB to the curb if I can find another leave in to alternate with SSI.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> Ms. B I am really liking that Njoi Strong Roots.  I got it today.



I bet! That sounded so good!!


----------



## Brownie518

Way off topic...that Octomom photoshoot...have mercy!!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Just Moisturized with Njoi's Strong Roots Hair Cream.  This stuff feels great.


----------



## Zaz

Eisani and IDareT'sHair, you ladies are giving me the shakes, making me wanna send some PMs


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Zaz

Gone & Get Your Shop on.  I know you have a 37 item Limit tho'.  

Did you look at chebaby list?  It is posted in this Thread.  

Her's Ain't No Joke either.


----------



## Zaz

IDareT'sHair said:


> Zaz
> 
> Gone & Get Your Shop on.  I know you have a 37 item Limit tho'.
> 
> Did you look at chebaby list?  It is posted in this Thread.
> 
> Her's Ain't No Joke either.



I feel like the double rainbow guy, it's too much


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Zaz said:


> *I feel like the* double rainbow *guy, it's too much *


 
Zaz     

Go to Bed Girl.

Too Funny!


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Zaz
> 
> Go to Bed Girl.
> 
> Too Funny!


i just watched the double rainbow video and it is funny as hayel. im over here howling


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Well.....I'm thinking about my Regi for Sunday.  Imma use Cathy Howse UBH and then Steam in something Moisturizing.

chebaby

You're doing your Hair Again Sunday too right?


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> Well.....I'm thinking about my Regi for Sunday.  Imma use Cathy Howse UBH and then Steam in something Moisturizing.
> 
> @chebaby
> 
> You're doing your Hair Again Sunday too right?


yep i think im actually going to steam again. i really like it. then im going to braid for a braid out. hopefully i can get 3-4 days out of the braid out.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@chebaby

Steaming is very relaxing and it feels so wonderful, especially with a Nice Thick DC'er. 

Imma work out this Regi for Sunday. I'll either use the UBH or something else.

I pulled in HV Acai Phyto Berry. I'll cowash with either this or MoistPRO. I was thinking that MoistPRO & UBH might be a little much.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Steaming is very relaxing and it feels so wonderful, especially with a Nice Thick DC'er.
> 
> Imma work out this Regi for Sunday. I'll either use the UBH or something else.
> 
> I pulled in HV Acai Phyto Berry. I'll cowash with either this or MoistPRO. *I was thinking that MoistPRO & UBH might be a little much.*


yea it might be too much. even though i think the moist pro is very light, its still protein.

now that i think of it i might pull of my jasmines a&s conditioner. i really liked the way that plumped my curls last time i used it. yea i might steam with that for just a few minutes on sunday. my hair needs moisture right now anyway since the sun is taking it away lol.
im gonna stick a jasmines shea butter rinse in my shower so i can remember to co wash and leave it in.
most of my conditioners in the shower are gone now. only thing still in there is curls sublime and AO GPB.


----------



## destine2grow

chebaby said:


> ok i need yall help. tell me how to tell a guy i dont want him lol. hes been trying for a long time now, imma go ahead and say 2 years and i always turn him down nicely but he doesnt get it.
> i told him once we should just be friends, i told him i had a boyfirend, he would even ask me how my relationship was going and in the next breath ask me out or come on to me or something.
> now everytime he talks to me he calls me boo, or butter cup or whatever other cutesy weird name you can think of.
> so how do you say I DONT WANT YOU without being mean  yall know i hate to hurt peoples feelings.


chebaby I can't tell you what I would do because I have no problem being mean


IDareT'sHair said:


> I Posted My Items


U couldnt wait for me U knew dd had a graduation tonight. Ok, I c you acting like BJ


----------



## Eisani

I passed out as soon as we got home last night. I was exhausted! Then I get awakened 15 minutes before my alarm goes off (HATE THAT ) by a 3 pg text from my cousin asking to borrow money. You mean after posting on fb how much money you spent for your wife's bday? Boy BYE. Besides, before my sleep was disturbed, I was dreaming I was trying to put money in an offering bucket and my friend pushed me in my forehead and said NO  so I guess cuz is fresh outta luck 


IDareT'sHair said:


> @Eisani
> 
> When is dd's big dance?


The dance is this evening. She gon say she wishes I could take the day off to help her get ready. I was like girl this aint prom! I thought about @destine2grow's daughter and cackled. These girls are something else!


chebaby said:


> you a good friend, i dont let nobody practice on me
> my friend wants me to teach her how to drive in my car i told her if she rents a car ill do it


Lol we were in high school. I wouldn't do it now and I don't blame u about your car- hayl naw 

Now lemme go see what @IDareT'sHair done posted


----------



## Charz

My left side is my trouble spot, it's 1.5 inches shorter then my right side :/.  It's super tangly compared to the rest of my hair, and it seems like I have SSK all the time there, even when I cut them of 

My crown, right side, front and back are on point though.

Imma try wet bunning with conditioner. I still have conditioner in my hair from yesterday.


----------



## Ltown

Good morning ladies, i'm off today, came back from dr cleared from any hormonal or other disease that would have cause my hair to come out so bottom line was the dye.  My edges are growing back, still a little itchy but i'm happy just have to start over and get back to apl.

IDareT'sHair, you selling nioxin why?   They don't have enough of biotin or zinc  for what my dr wants me to use to increase growth so i'm taking additional mg.  I'm going to use prenatal and i got some futurebiotics cheap to use too.  


Charz are you packed, how long will you be gone?


----------



## natura87

Hello ladies. I took my braids out and I will be wearing that for a few days. Its a big braidout.

I did my grandmothers BC yesterday. It is absolutely adorable. I dont know if its all the medicine and vitamins she has to take at her age but HOLY TOLEDO she has got some serious growth in no time. I'm actually jealous of her lil TWA which probably wont be teeny for very long


----------



## Charz

Ltown

yeah I'm packed. I'll be on vacation until the 14, then on the 16th then i'm getting my surgery. I'm going through 160 hours of leave which burns my soul lol. I'm working from home though for two weeks after the leave.


----------



## EllePixie

Morning ladies, I am hype! I've used up almost all of my Qhemet stuff - I only have the Heavy Cream left. Didn't buy anything for Memorial Day sales. And finished my AO GPB this morning. Let's geaux Operation Use Up Stash!

How you doin? *Wendy Williams voice*

OH, and yesterday I ACTUALLY got a shipping notification from Kern!!! I dang near fell off the couch.


----------



## bronzebomb

EllePixie said:


> Morning ladies, I am hype! I've used up almost all of my Qhemet stuff - I only have the Heavy Cream left. Didn't buy anything for Memorial Day sales. And finished my AO GPB this morning. Let's geaux Operation Use Up Stash!
> 
> How you doin? *Wendy Williams voice*
> 
> OH, and yesterday I ACTUALLY got a shipping notification from Kern!!! I dang near fell off the couch.


 
So you are not purchaing from Qhemet tomorrow????


----------



## EllePixie

bronzebomb said:


> So you are not purchaing from Qhemet tomorrow????



No ma'am! The only potential HG I have from Qhemet is the BRBC, which I had replaced with Donna Marie Super Buttercreme. However, the SBC got kicked off because my current jar separated with the oils, but I have another jar to use up after I finish this one. I think I am going to add the BRBC back to my HG list after the SBC is gone.


----------



## natura87

There is a Qhemet Sale?



I've been soo out of the loop.


----------



## destine2grow

Morning Ladies! I am off to the grocery sto before I spend any money on IDareT'sHair and chebaby sale. Family gotta eat!!!

I will check in with you ladies in a few.


----------



## Eisani

I need new Flexi8 clips, the one I'm wearing today is soooo tight  *off to browse*


----------



## natura87

My Shea Moisture Coconut and Hibiscus Smoothie is almost gone. I have about 1/3 of it left. It is an eventual repurchase but I have a backup (YAY BOGO) and other products that can do what it does so I am good.

My Milk and Protein refresher is holding on for dear life.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ltown

Too many bottles (Nioxin).  It's good tho'.  I really like it alot.  I have issues with DHT so I'm thinking it's helping with that.

I still have Andrew Lessman and will rotate the Nioxin with those.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Hey all. I'm sitting here with henndigo on making my list for the QB sale.
Also for those interested in the new SSI stuff they will be available to order on Monday .


----------



## EllePixie

curlyhersheygirl said:


> Hey all. I'm sitting here with henndigo on making my list for the QB sale.
> Also for those interested in the new SSI stuff they will be available to order on Monday .



Oooh what new SSI stuff??


----------



## bronzebomb

EllePixie said:


> Oooh what new SSI stuff??




I don't need a thing...but I want to try the Okra!


----------



## EllePixie

bronzebomb said:


> I don't need a thing...but I want to try the Okra!



Shhh...don't make fun of me! 

I want to try the Banana DC...but I just got the DevaCurl Heaven in Hair and I'm trying to stick with products that are more readily available.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

EllePixie said:


> Oooh what new SSI stuff??


 
EllePixie

Papaya curly souffle and pomegranate curl quenching conditioner. You can find the details under "curly girl" on the site.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Finished Up 1 Afroveda Moringa & Ginseng Detangling Spray. 

Will definitely repurchase at some point.


----------



## EllePixie

curlyhersheygirl said:


> EllePixie
> 
> Papaya curly souffle and pomegranate curl quenching conditioner. You can find the details under "curly girl" on the site.



curlyhersheygirl Thank you, doll!

*GASP*  Jelly type thingies without glycerin...my favorite!!! Want...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Moisturized with NJoi Roots Nourishing Hair Balm


----------



## Eisani

curlyhersheygirl said:


> EllePixie
> 
> Papaya curly souffle and pomegranate curl quenching conditioner. You can find the details under "curly girl" on the site.



  ME.WANT!!


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

I just realized I'm going to miss the QB sale . I just re-read the email and saw that the sale starts at noon and I have a lunch date. I thought it started earlier


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl

It'll last all day won't it Curly?  You can just buy something when you come home.

_*i can say that 'cause i'm not getting anything*_


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> 
> It'll last all day won't it Curly? You can just buy something when you come home.
> 
> _*i can say that 'cause i'm not getting anything*_


 
It's while stock lasts, which may be just a few hours. If it's meant for me to partake it will happen.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl

I see the Karady Tea (Spritz) is no longer offered. 

I really liked that stuff.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair

It will be back it's being reformulated. I hope it works the same though.


----------



## chebaby

hello ladies
got a compliment on the smell of my hair today. i used the berries and cream shea butter rinse as a co wash and leave in i sealed my ends with my shea mix but my ends still dont feel super soft. its ok though because they arent rough. 
before i co washed today i oiled my scalp with vatika oil, an old bottle i found.

sunday i decided to pre poo with an ayurvedic mix. i havent done one in a while. the mix will be amla and brhingraj, brahmi, hibiscus and a tiny bit of shikakai mixed with either water or coconut milk. im also thinking of adding like a table spoon of henna. but we'll see about that. then ill shampoo with tui and steam with jasmines a&s.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Sounds like a Good Regi for Sunday @chebaby Glad you got compliments on your Berries N Cream. That stuff smells amazing. ..... 

Sunday, I think I'll do a warm water Oil Rinse with Olive Oil. 

Cowash with HV Acai Phyto, DC w/Cathy Howse (under dryer) and Steam with Jasmine Hibiscus in Hello Sugar.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> Sounds like a Good Regi for Sunday @chebaby Glad you got compliments on your Berries N Cream. That stuff smells amazing. .....
> 
> Sunday, I think I'll do a warm water Oil Rinse with Olive Oil. Cowash with HV Acai Phyto, DC w/Cathy Howse (under dryer) and Steam with Jasmine Hibiscus in Hello Sugar.


jasmines is getting all my monies lmao. it wont take me long to get through a bottle of shea rinse since im co washing with it too so having 9 bottles isnt that bad
after i finish berries and cream im moving on to sugar cookie


----------



## chebaby

oh and i think im going to keep using the vatika oil. might as well since i have it on hand.


----------



## mkd

I got the packages today chebaby and IDareT'sHair!  Thank you soooooo much ladies!!!!

I can't wait to wash my hair tonight, its a mess.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> jasmines is getting all my monies lmao.* it wont take me long to get through a bottle of shea rinse since im co washing with it too so having 9 bottles isnt that bad*
> *after i finish berries and cream im moving on to sugar cookie*


 
chebaby

Speaking of Shea Rinses:  I sold 2 16 ounce Shea Rinses today.  Alot of it I'm sure based on your (and La Colocha) reviews

_*so....how much i owe you gurl????*..._


----------



## chebaby

Charz said:


> My left side is my trouble spot, it's 1.5 inches shorter then my right side :/.  It's super tangly compared to the rest of my hair, and it seems like I have SSK all the time there, even when I cut them of
> 
> My crown, right side, front and back are on point though.
> 
> Imma try wet bunning with conditioner. I still have conditioner in my hair from yesterday.


this whole post sounds like me. my left side isnt shorter but it tangles more and the curls are smaller on that side so there are knots on the ends.
when my hair isnt in a braid out i decided to wet ponytail it and leave in a ton of conditioner.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

mkd said:


> I got the packages today @chebaby and @IDareT'sHair! *Thank you soooooo much ladies!!!!*
> 
> I can't wait to wash my hair tonight, its a mess.


mkd

Good News!  Enjoy!


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Speaking of Shea Rinses:  I sold 2 16 ounce Shea Rinses today.*  Alot of it I'm sure based on your (and @La Colocha) reviews*
> 
> _**so....how much i owe you gurl????**..._


i told yall i aint taking credit for nothing La, can have that credit lol.

i pulled out my bottle of komaza shea butter lotion i remember thinking it was as good as dew so imma start using it again.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *i told yall i aint taking credit for nothing La, can have that credit lol.*
> 
> i pulled out my bottle of komaza shea butter lotion i remember thinking it was as good as dew so imma start using it again.


 
chebaby

Uh...So...Okay...Whatever ......

It's really good to pull stuff out again. 

I did that yesterday too looking for something Moisturizing that I can actually Feel.  

I know this weather is gone have me really moisturizing like.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I can't wait to my Hair on Sunday. 

I just wish I could get that _Relaxer Application_ down-pat and I'd be set (I got about another 4 weeks).

I promised Ltown that I would be fully self-relaxing by the end of the year.  So that gives me at 2 more Relaxers after this next one to Master this Technique.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> I can't wait to my Hair on Sunday.
> 
> I just wish I could get that _Relaxer Application_ down-pat and I'd be set (I got about another 4 weeks).
> 
> I promised @Ltown that I would be fully self-relaxing by the end of the year.  So that gives me at 2 more Relaxers after this next one to Master this Technique.


practice makes perfect
i try to get my mom to not relax for the whole summer. she just gonna sweat it out anyway so i tell her to wait until it cools down. i think shes had enough though them roots getting to her lol.


----------



## mkd

I was thinking about rollersetting some this summer but its so hot, I don't know how that will work out.  I guess I could do a lot of buns.  I am thinking about doing twist outs one week and rollersetting the next.  

I am enjoying washing once a week but its so hot, I wonder if my hair is going to need more moisture and conditioning than that.


----------



## chebaby

mkd said:


> I was thinking about rollersetting some this summer but its so hot, I don't know how that will work out.  I guess I could do a lot of buns.  I am thinking about doing twist outs one week and rollersetting the next.
> 
> I am enjoying washing once a week but its so hot, I wonder if my hair is going to need more moisture and conditioning than that.


now that its so hot i dont think i can go more than 3 days without co washing.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *now that its so hot i dont think i can go more than 3 days without co washing.*


 
chebaby mkd

This is exactly how I feel too.  But I know I can't take the manipulation and will only be able to do it twice a week.  

I wish I could up it to 3-4 days a week. 

And I wish I had enough hair to bun.  Cause I would be a Bunnin' Fool Right about Now!


----------



## mkd

IDareT'sHair, I am cutting back to once a week because  I feel like I have been manipulating my hair too much.   My hair was longer when I was going to the salon every other week and washing on my own once in he off week.  I am trying to take it back to what I was doing before but more healthy this time.


----------



## chebaby

my butters n bars conditioning mask is expected to arrive tomorrow so i might have to change what i have planned for sunday so i can use it.


----------



## chebaby

i feel like doing a haul.


----------



## Eisani

My baby looked so purty  She washed and flat ironed her hair and put it in a high bun with a cute headband abd her famous bangs  I LOVE her in white!


----------



## chebaby

Eisani said:


> My baby looked so purty  She washed and flat ironed her hair and put it in a high bun with a cute headband abd her famous bangs  I LOVE her in white!


black people look good in white hell black people look good in anything


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *black people look good in white hell black people look good in anything*


 
chebaby

Well..........There You Have it

Eisani

Glad she looked purty.  Hope she has a Great Time


----------



## IDareT'sHair

If I had enough hair to "Bun" I'd probably wet-bun all SummA' 

And that Cream Rinse would come in nice & handy.  Oh Well, Maybe next SummA'.erplexed  

Shoot!...(I've been saying that for 2 Summas now)


----------



## La Colocha

Hi ladies, its hot as hell outside. Going to wash my hair tomorrow, still trying to catch up on some rest. They wanted me to work tonight and i had to turn it down, worn out.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> *Hi ladies, its hot as hell outside.* Going to wash my hair tomorrow, still trying to catch up on some rest. They wanted me to work tonight and i had to turn it down, worn out.


 
La Colocha 

Hi La!

Did you get your Jasmine yet?  I thought mine might come today, but it didn't


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> @La Colocha
> 
> Hi La!
> 
> Did you get your Jasmine yet?  I thought mine might come today, but it didn't



Hey t, naw girl i didn't get jasmines yet.


----------



## chebaby

La Colocha said:


> Hey t, naw girl i didn't get jasmines yet.


 i would be pissed.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby
La Colocha

Ours might come tomorrow. 

I'm _almost_ too embarrassed to e-mail & asked especially since I was changing 'scents' constantly.


----------



## La Colocha

chebaby said:


> i would be pissed.



Naw che, i have talked to dana, everything is ok.


----------



## La Colocha

I should go to work, im tired but i hate missing that money.


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> @La Colocha
> 
> Ours might come tomorrow.
> 
> I'm _almost_ too embarrassed to e-mail & asked especially since I was changing 'scents' constantly.



I have tracking, i will look at it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> *I should go to work, im tired but i hate missing that money.*


 
La Colocha

Chile....I'd be Crawlin' in there tonight and Gripping My OT Pay Stub like Brutha' Franklin on 1st Sunday


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> @La Colocha
> 
> Chile....I'd be Crawlin' in there tonight and Gripping My OT Pay Stub like Brutha' Franklin on 1st Sunday



Lmao, idk i could call to see if they still need me, but its hot out too.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

So, I was interested in Mozeke Avocado Cleansing Cream (16 ounces), so I e-mail her and ask if I can get this in 16 ounces. 

She has another conditioner she offers in 16 ounces.

She writes me back and tells me she doesn't offer the Avocado in 16 ounces. So, I asked her can't she just put it in a 16 ounce bottle and invoice me for it? (No Answer).

Hmp. She ain't no BJ, cause BJ gone take that Paper!


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> So, I was interested in Mozeke Avocado Cleansing Cream (16 ounces), so I e-mail her and ask if I can get this in 16 ounces.
> 
> She has another conditioner she offers in 16 ounces.
> 
> She writes me back and tells me she doesn't offer the Avocado in 16 ounces. So, I asked her can't she just put it in a 16 ounce bottle and invoice me for it? (No Answer).
> 
> Hmp. She ain't no BJ, cause BJ gone take that Paper!


nobody is bj. bj and jasmine must have taken the same business class because they get they money.


----------



## chebaby

La Colocha said:


> Lmao, idk i could call to see if they still need me, but its hot out too.


if they give me OT this summer im taking it. lately ive been lazy and when they ask i be like erplexed ummm no. but now i want it


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> nobody is bj. *bj and jasmine must have taken the same business class because they get they money.*


 
chebaby

Ain't That the Truff Che?  Now why couldn't she just put the stuff in a 16 ounce bottle & invoice me? 

_*that was her last time with me that i'll inquire about her products*_

If I would ask BJ or Dana (or even Claudie) to Scoop it out in my Hand....They would.


----------



## La Colocha

chebaby said:


> if they give me OT this summer im taking it. lately ive been lazy and when they ask i be like erplexed ummm no. but now i want it



Yeah i know, i may not get it again so i have been taking it. I have been calling the sup now like she owes me money, She isn't picking up the phone.



IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Ain't That the Truff Che?  Now why couldn't she just put the stuff in a 16 ounce bottle & invoice me?
> 
> _*that was her last time with me that i'll inquire about her products*_
> 
> *If I would ask BJ or Dana (or even Claudie) to Scoop it out in my Hand....They would.  *



.............


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Ain't That the Truff Che?  Now why couldn't she just put the stuff in a 16 ounce bottle & invoice me?
> 
> _*that was her last time with me that i'll inquire about her products*_
> 
> *If I would ask BJ or Dana (or even Claudie) to Scoop it out in my Hand....They would.*


long as they get the money they dont care. customer is always right


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *as long as they get the money they dont care. customer is always right*


 

@chebaby
@La Colocha

That's What I'm Talmbout   

Hmp. They Takes That Paper! And KIM.

_*"we don't offer it in 16 ounces at this time"...really who you?*_


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> @La Colocha
> 
> That's What I'm Talmbout
> 
> Hmp. They Takes That Paper! And KIM.
> 
> _*"we don't offer it in 16 ounces at this time"..*.really who you?**_


----------



## IDareT'sHair

She's _Officially_ on my Ori O, Amaka Flaka-Flaka list now.


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> She's _Officially_ on my Ori O, Amaka Flaka-Flaka list now.



Ori still can't live down that sale huh,. What was it $1.00 off?


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> She's _Officially_ on my Ori O,* Amaka Flaka-Flaka *list now.


 you on a roll tonight


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> *Ori still can't live down that sale huh,. What was it $1.00 off?*


 


chebaby said:


> you on a roll tonight


 
Ori's Customer Service Stank.  And so does Mozeke (IMO).  

This is the 2nd time I've gotten a _not so nice_ response from her, so I guess she really doesn't want my business. period. *shrug*


----------



## mkd

IDareT'sHair, I think mozeke was very rude to someone on NC.  I was disgusted.  I wasn't trying to use her stuff but she's rude so I KNOW i won't.


----------



## La Colocha

I talked to my sup, i am on standby in case she need someone. T, i am giving my money to those who treat me well and have good service.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

mkd said:


> @IDareT'sHair, *I think mozeke was very rude to someone on NC. I was disgusted. I wasn't trying to use her stuff but she's rude so I KNOW i won't.*


 
mkd

Thanks for telling me that. 

Hmp.  She would look good being "Nice" especially Since she can't seem to be _"Consistent"_   .....


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> I talked to my sup, i am on standby in case she need someone. *T, i am giving my money to those who treat me well and have good service*.


 
@La Colocha

.....She'll know the next time I inquire about _any_ of her mess.

Anyway, I may replace BFH Cleanser with _WEN_. 

I'll see how I like HV's Amala Cream Rinse 1st before I make my decision.

If I got into WEN that sure would cut down on alot of products.  I am definitely looking for a BFH replacement.


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> @La Colocha
> 
> .....She'll know the next time I inquire about _any_ of her mess.
> 
> Anyway, I may replace BFH Cleanser with _WEN_.
> 
> I'll see how I like HV's Amala Cream Rinse 1st before I make my decision.
> 
> If I got into WEN that sure would cut down on alot of products.  I am definitely looking for a BFH replacement.



Your not getting bfh anymore? Oh yeah the facebook hack.


----------



## Eisani

chebaby said:


> black people look good in white hell black people look good in anything



Truth! White, black, yella, urnge... I love black people lol!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> Your not getting bfh anymore? *Oh yeah the facebook hack*.


 
La Colocha

Was it?


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> @La Colocha
> 
> Was it?



Hmm....


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

mkd said:


> @IDareT'sHair, I think mozeke was very rude to someone on NC. I was disgusted. I wasn't trying to use her stuff but she's rude so I KNOW i won't.


 
She's been rude to quite a few people. I'll spend my money elsewhere; I have no time for foolishness when I shop.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *She's been rude to quite a few people.* I'll spend my money elsewhere; I have no time for foolishness when I shop.


 
curlyhersheygirl

You knew of this too Curly? ......


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> *Hmm....*


 
La Colocha

This issue was never properly addressed on their Site.... 

And I _personally_ thought there should have been something.....


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> 
> You knew of this too Curly? ......


 
IDareT'sHair

Oh yeah even my sis got a taste and quickly checked her.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> @IDareT'sHair
> 
> *Oh yeah even my sis got a taste and* *quickly checked her*.


 
curlyhersheygirl

I know she did.   

Ackin' like they doin' us a favor with them old raggedy products.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> 
> I know she did.
> 
> *Ackin' like they doin' us a favor* with them old raggedy products.


 
IDareT'sHair

Exactly. NO business sense. That's why BJ and others who treat me right get my money.


----------



## destine2grow

Hey Ladies! I have been busy with the fam today! I just finish the last of BFH Ginger Orange Cleansing Con. I am enjoying washing my hair in flat twist! I cant wait to be fully natural!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

destine2grow

Destine, when will you be fully Natural?  Will you hafta' BC or are you growing everything out?


----------



## bronzebomb

she was also rude to Tastiredbone too
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BbfYVckAOV8


----------



## Charz

I put twists in my hair and snipped off 1.5-2 inches off each twist. My ends are so smooth.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

bronzebomb

Gurl...I love Tasti! 

Lawd Ya'll I didn't know any of this!  I know she dissed me on BF, but I was willing to try it again.

I wish I woulda' known this.


----------



## destine2grow

IDareT'sHair said:


> destine2grow
> 
> Destine, when will you be fully Natural?  Will you hafta' BC or are you growing everything out?



IDareT'sHair I will not BC! I did that last June and did not know waht to do with my hair after 4mths of being natural I relaxed! I regret doing it! I also didnt know how to combat my dry hair and was just plain ole lazy!

So this time I am going to transition for 24mths or longer! I really want SL hair when I cut the relax  ends off!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

destine2grow said:


> @IDareT'sHair *I will not BC! I did that last June and did not know waht to do with my hair after 4mths of being natural I relaxed! I regret doing it! I also didnt know how to combat my dry hair and was just plain ole lazy!*
> 
> *So this time I am going to transition for 24mths or longer! I really want SL hair when I cut the relax ends off!*


 
destine2grow

Good you have a Plan this time Destine. 

Stay the Course!  You can do it! 

And now you know "what to do" to be successful this time around.


----------



## La Colocha

That is crazy what she did to tasti. A mess.


----------



## hannan

Hey girlies! 

Just got done washing with Australian Organics lemon something something shampoo.  I wanted to try the jasmine's shea rinse in french vanilla pear but the smell made me too nauseous. I loved it at first but the more and more I even get a whiff, I just want to   

Anyway, off to dc with her hibiscus dc in wild strawberry.


----------



## mkd

Charz said:


> I put twists in my hair and snipped off 1.5-2 inches off each twist. My ends are so smooth.


Charz, I love the way my ends feel when I get them trimmed.  They are just so perfect! 

chebaby, ummm, depending on how my hair turns out in the morning, I may PM you about the baby buttcream.  I really like the way the curly meringue went on.  Its hard to explain but some stuff i can tell immediately my hair won't like.  My hair appeared to like this.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

WOW!  hannan that's too bad you can't take the smell. 

I felt that way about Jane Carter Nourish & Shine.  It made me ill.


----------



## mkd

hannan, on no!! maybe someone will swap you.


----------



## hannan

mkd and IDareT'sHair I know! I'd gladly swap with any of the ladies here first and if there aren't any takers, I'll just put it on the exchange board. I'll ask my sister to check it out first to make sure it's not just me that's freaking out on the smell.


----------



## destine2grow

That Mozeke (sp) chick will make u catch a flightto wear her trifling arse is at! I will stay clear of her cuz dat chick will bring the ghetto out of me! She is an HAM and so unprofessional! Why couldnt she comprehend what she read on the forum or as a ? if she didnt understand! Send her a pm or sumtin!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

hannan said:


> @mkd and @IDareT'sHair I know! *I'd gladly swap with any of the ladies here first and if there aren't any takers, I'll just put it on the exchange board. *I'll ask my sister to check it out first to make sure it's not just me that's freaking out on the smell.


 
hannan

I would e-mail Dana and ask her if you could return/exchange it? (I've never done it tho')  Or check with chebaby 

She said she has 8-9 bottles, she might be willing to swap you one.


----------



## La Colocha

destine2grow said:


> *That Mozeke (sp) chick will make u catch a flightto wear her trifling arse is at*! I will stay clear of her cuz dat chick will bring the ghetto out of me! She is an HAM and so unprofessional! Why couldnt she comprehend what she read on the forum or as a ? if she didnt understand! Send her a pm or sumtin!



I was thinking the same thing, makes me want to snatch her arse up and it didn't even happen to me. Posting that girls info ,trifling.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

destine2grow La Colocha

Ya'll Some Straight Up Gangsta' PJ's!


----------



## mkd

woooosaaa if she posted my info online, I can't even fathom how mad i would be.  She would be thoroughly cussed out.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

mkd said:


> woooosaaa if she posted my info online, I can't even fathom how mad i would be. *She would be thoroughly cussed out.*


 
mkd

..................

bwwwaaahhhaaaa

Ya'll need to Simma' down!


----------



## destine2grow

IDareT'sHair said:


> destine2grow La Colocha
> 
> Ya'll Some Straight Up Gangsta' PJ's!



IDareT'sHair u aint kno!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Where Ya'll Gangsta's At Now? ???? 

Ya'll Ain't left for the Airport yet have Ya'll????

_*hmp.  i wanna go*_ La Colocha destine2grow mkd

Where Ya'll At?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Bronze gone post that Video and then Leave! .....


----------



## destine2grow

IDareT'sHair said:


> Where Ya'll Gangsta's At Now? ????
> 
> Ya'll Ain't left for the Airport yet have Ya'll????
> 
> _*hmp.  i wanna go*_ La Colocha destine2grow mkd
> 
> Where Ya'll At?



IDareT'sHair we aint have to leave cuz ole girl simmered on down! She got scered when we talmbout we gone come to her house an tap dat arse! 

Shoot she offered us free products an all but we turned them molded arse things down


----------



## bronzebomb

I am watching videos (trying to curb my PJism).  You know I liked Mozeke Cupacau Butter and the Carrot Protein Mask.  But 2 other products spoiled on me.  IDareT'sHair you are so funny!


----------



## Shay72

Quick run through.....Got on ready to shop before heading to work and find out the Qhemet Biologics sale starts at 12 noon. Really . I hope there is stuff when I get back. The training ends at 1pm and I live down the street so we shall see. Here's hoping all of my staff show up and I do not have to deal with the foolishness today .


----------



## Ltown

Good morning ladies! I miss some actions, watch the mozeke video, dumber than dumber.  I don't understand why someone would do something like this, with youtube, and facebook, your business is going down and with all the hair forums out here most folks are on several and gonna tell on your @@€£.  

Chebaby, said it BJ went to business 101!


La Colocha, something may have happen to your package, i've been getting jasmine quick but i also get unscented so that is base and in stock.  IDareT'sHair,  that hibiscus is unscented hope you like it, i'm not messing around with scents unless it vanilla thats seems to be consisted in most products.  

Charz have fun and be safe.


----------



## Ltown

mkd said:


> So...anyone like giovanni direct leave in?  I think I am about to kick KBB to the curb if I can find another leave in to alternate with SSI.



mkd, i used to like it before being natural but its hard to find and the formula changed.   I was on kckt kick but its getting boring so now i'm using mixed chicks it helping now, but too expensive for me to continue with it.  I'm going to go back and try lacio or something local and cheaper.


----------



## mkd

I really love the curly meringue. Did target stop carrying miss Jessie? I didn't see any when i went this morning.


----------



## La Colocha

Ltown said:


> Good morning ladies! I miss some actions, watch the mozeke video, dumber than dumber.  I don't understand why someone would do something like this, with youtube, and facebook, your business is going down and with all the hair forums out here most folks are on several and gonna tell on your @@€£.
> 
> Chebaby, said it BJ went to business 101!
> 
> 
> @La Colocha, something may have happen to your package, i've been getting jasmine quick but i also get unscented so that is base and in stock.  @IDareT'sHair,  that hibiscus is unscented hope you like it, i'm not messing around with scents unless it vanilla thats seems to be consisted in most products.
> 
> @Charz have fun and be safe.



Its ok, it will be here soon.


----------



## beautyaddict1913

IDareT'sHair said:


> So, I was interested in Mozeke Avocado Cleansing Cream (16 ounces), so I e-mail her and ask if I can get this in 16 ounces.
> 
> She has another conditioner she offers in 16 ounces.
> 
> She writes me back and tells me she doesn't offer the Avocado in 16 ounces. So, I asked her can't she just put it in a 16 ounce bottle and invoice me for it? (No Answer).
> 
> Hmp. She ain't no BJ, cause BJ gone take that Paper!


 
Baby BJ say if u tell her a duck can pull a truck she gon gon' head and hook it up! They say they want 2 gallons of methi sativa? Scoop that stuff up out of there and put it in a bucket and we'll ship it out in three weeks lol! I love her!

Smh...and u were trying to give freaky zeke another shot and as usual she blew it!

Good morning to the rest of the ladies! I got nervous and thought I missed the Qhem sale lol even tho Im not too sure about ordering! I just made an appt to get my hair done Monday morning. Im getting a bob, I know Im supposed to be using up stuff but this heat is not helping my hair. This is like the hottest summer ever in life! Ooo lawd if I make it through this one....*does a quick brotha franklin shout* lol....I luv brotha franklin, I falls out everytime I see his name on here!! 

Last night I washed with Chagrin Valley ayurvedic bar and did an overnight HOT with coconut oil and shea butter. I still have it under a plastic cap and getting ready to throw a scarf on and run errands (tacky lol).


----------



## divachyk

I'm so far out of the loop since I've been away. Hope you ladies are doing well and are staying out of trouble.


----------



## Zaz

I just created a cart for Qhemet and with the no free shipping I'd save $3. They normally have free shipping over $60 ~ $70 right?

If so I won't even bother with the sale, kinda wish the facebook poll had gone the other way


----------



## destine2grow

Afternoon ladies! Hope you are enjoying your saturday. It is too hot here to be outside. It's 90 to be exact. 

I cooked my stew beef last night in the crock pot. I'm about to put the rice on and eat. SO is in the living room dancing with the kids. He know if he wake the baby up with all that dayum noise its gone be . 

What do you ladies have plan?


----------



## chebaby

hello ladies
i just placed an order for the new twisting butter from qhemet. thats the only thing i o since there was no minimum purchase.
mkd, my target didnt have any miss jessies either and they normally do. my local natural store has 30% off on miss jessies for the month of june and 25% off a few other things. i might go and get me some bee mine curly butter.


----------



## chebaby

destine2grow said:


> Afternoon ladies! Hope you are enjoying your saturday. It is too hot here to be outside. It's 90 to be exact.
> 
> I cooked my stew beef last night in the crock pot. I'm about to put the rice on and eat. SO is in the living room dancing with the kids. He know if he wake the baby up with all that dayum noise its gone be .
> 
> What do you ladies have plan?


hey girl
 i might just lounge around today if i dont go to the store. ex SO called me like nothing happened and wants to hang out. i aint feeling it.


----------



## destine2grow

chebaby gone and hang out with the man!


----------



## chebaby

destine2grow said:


> @chebaby gone and hang out with the man!


everybody taking this dudes side
maybe i will i dont know yet.


----------



## Eisani

Damn, yall went Waka Flocka on Mozeke last night  I'm on my way to work for a hot minute then I'm in the streets.


----------



## natura87

Hello ladies and lurkers.

I'm still wearing a braidout in a puff. I am not going to use a pass and take advantage of the Qhemet sale. I will wait until later on in the year.


----------



## bronzebomb

beautyaddict1913 said:


> Baby BJ say if u tell her a duck can pull a truck she gon gon' head and hook it up! They say they want 2 gallons of methi sativa? Scoop that stuff up out of there and put it in a bucket and we'll ship it out in three weeks lol! I love her!
> 
> Smh...and u were trying to give freaky zeke another shot and as usual she blew it!
> 
> Good morning to the rest of the ladies! I got nervous and thought I missed the Qhem sale lol even tho Im not too sure about ordering! I just made an appt to get my hair done Monday morning. Im getting a bob, I know Im supposed to be using up stuff but this heat is not helping my hair. This is like the hottest summer ever in life! Ooo lawd if I make it through this one....*does a quick brotha franklin shout* lol....I luv brotha franklin, I falls out everytime I see his name on here!!
> 
> Last night I washed with Chagrin Valley ayurvedic bar and did an overnight HOT with coconut oil and shea butter. I still have it under a plastic cap and getting ready to throw a scarf on and run errands (tacky lol).


 
Girl!  Higher than a Giraffe's Cooch, a duck can pull a truck?  Freaky Zeke...



chebaby said:


> hey girl
> i might just lounge around today if i dont go to the store. ex SO called me like nothing happened and wants to hang out. i aint feeling it.


 


chebaby said:


> everybody taking this dudes side
> maybe i will i dont know yet.


 
girl, hang out...if you are just chilling a little company won't hurt!

I ordered the twisting butter and the AOHC (i had the last jar for 2 years)


----------



## bronzebomb

The Qhemet Twisting Butter is SOLD OUT!


----------



## destine2grow

bronzebomb said:


> The Qhemet Twisting Butter is SOLD OUT!



bronzebomb that was quick!


----------



## Ltown

Qhem out of stock in two hours and no free shipping, oh well wasn't meant for me.


----------



## Shay72

I didn't make it for the Qhem sale. I haven't bought from her in a year either.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Hey Ladies....Not Really interested in QB (this time).  I have some AOHC, BRBC, 2 CTDG, Grapeseed & Tea Tree Pomade and the DC'er (I got all on _Swaps_) so, I'm set with QB.

I would have looked at the Karady Tea Spritz, but it's in the process of being reformulated.

I did order that Isha Creme from Claudie cause Brownie518 said it was doin' her right.  I hope I like it.

Just Moisturized & Sealed with Njoi Creations _Roots Nourishing Hair Balm_.  I'm lovin' that stuff


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Oh yeah, I got my Shipping Notice from Jasmine.


----------



## chebaby

hey everyone
im about to go out with the ex
im going to go to the local store to get some be mine and maybe a hair milk from mhc, maybe.
i just got finished co washing with AO GPB and leaving shea rinse in. i migh have to put my berries and cream back and pull out another scent of shea rinse because i dont want to  use up all my berries and cream. its the only fruity scent i have because the strawberry doesnt smell fruity to me. so i might pull out my carribean coconut that T sent me.

my mom said her hair is breaking off when i felt it it felt so crispy. so i told her to pre poo with either cd black vanill smoothie or ssi banana brulee and shampoo and tomorrow we will steam her hair with something. im not sure what yet. then she needs a good leave in. maybe kbb SA will be good as a leave in since my mom blow dries her hair the glycerin will bring moisture to it.
then i gave her cd some of margarites magic and cd healthy hair butter as a daily moisturizer and im going to pick her up some kera care cream hairdress because when i was relaxed my hair loved that stuff.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> Hey Ladies....Not Really interested in QB (this time).  I have some AOHC, BRBC, 2 CTDG, Grapeseed & Tea Tree Pomade and the DC'er (I got all on _Swaps_) so, I'm set with QB.
> 
> I would have looked at the Karady Tea Spritz, but it's in the process of being reformulated.
> 
> I did order that Isha Creme from Claudie cause @Brownie518 said it was doin' her right.  I hope I like it.
> 
> Just Moisturized & Sealed with Njoi Creations _Roots Nourishing Hair Balm_.  I'm lovin' that stuff


i only pre ordered the qhemet twisting cream because its new lol. everything else is meh to me. i like the detangling ghee but i can get that locally.
speaking of claudie, maybe my mom needs protein???? im afraid to use protein on her because my idea of light protein is heavy or medium for most people.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@chebaby

I think she should use Hydratherma Naturals. That's been a Great Product (for me).

Be Careful hangin' out with ol' boy. 

Ya'll might end up having Make Up S-X.

*the Pineapple Upside Down Cake is Fruity*


----------



## destine2grow

chebaby said:


> hey everyone
> *im about to go out with the ex*
> im going to go to the local store to get some be mine and maybe a hair milk from mhc, maybe.
> i just got finished co washing with AO GPB and leaving shea rinse in. i migh have to put my berries and cream back and pull out another scent of shea rinse because i dont want to  use up all my berries and cream. its the only fruity scent i have because the strawberry doesnt smell fruity to me. so i might pull out my carribean coconut that T sent me.
> 
> *my mom said her hair is breaking off* when i felt it it felt so crispy. so i told her to pre poo with either cd black vanill smoothie or ssi banana brulee and shampoo and tomorrow we will steam her hair with something. im not sure what yet. then she needs a good leave in. maybe kbb SA will be good as a leave in since my mom blow dries her hair the glycerin will bring moisture to it.
> then i gave her cd some of margarites magic and cd healthy hair butter as a daily moisturizer and im going to pick her up some kera care cream hairdress because when i was relaxed my hair loved that stuff.



chebaby gone head and get your massage  Its about time ya'll makeup

Sorry to hear about your mom's hair. I'm sure you will fix the moisture problem tomorrow. You got me wanting Jasmines berries and cream


----------



## destine2grow

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> I think she should use Hydratherma Naturals. That's been a Great Product (for me).
> 
> Be Careful hangin' out with ol' boy.
> 
> *Ya'll might end up having Make Up S-X.*
> 
> *the Pineapple Upside Down Cake is Fruity*


 
IDareT'sHair thats what they need to do . Thats the best kind of S-X.


----------



## destine2grow

IDareT'sHair I forgot to let you know that I received my package yesterday!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

destine2grow said:


> @IDareT'sHair *thats what they need to do . Thats the best kind of S-X.*


 

destine2grow

Hmp.  I knew that 'break up' wasn't gone last...... 

chebaby


----------



## chebaby

yall are crazy aint no make up s-x over here.
T, ill let her try htn conditioner and see what that does for her. she already has the oil.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

destine2grow said:


> @IDareT'sHair *I forgot to let you know that I received my package yesterday!*


 
destine2grow

Thanks for letting me know. 

I was gone ask you if it ever got there and kept forgettin'.


----------



## beautyaddict1913

I missed the Qhem sale! Guess it wasnt meant for me! Everything is OOS except AOHC...oh well! Just have to use condish if I run out of CTDG between now and Black Friday or pay full-price when I run out if its before!


----------



## beautyaddict1913

chebaby what do u think of some of marguerite's magic would u reccommend it for natural hair? Have u tried the mimosa hair honey?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

beautyaddict1913

I've had both early in my HHJ.  You can find 'better'.  They're not 'bad' products by no means.... (actually I liked them both) but there's just other options.


----------



## SimJam

Hay ladies, just gave BJ some of my monies ... I want to try out some stuff before BF so I know what to order if I like.

I ordered the citrinillah and the whipped gelly ... still looking for a staple condish and twisting product (even though I like darcys twistsing prods) but u know there might just b something else out there LOL


----------



## IDareT'sHair

SimJam

Gurl....So did I.  I did a Haul last Weekend.  

Hmp. Hope we get them by BF.

*j/k*


----------



## beautyaddict1913

IDareT'sHair we aren't supposed to be hauling til BJ's new condish comes out on June 31 (late cuz aint no June 31 lol)


----------



## SimJam

IDareT'sHair said:


> @SimJam
> 
> Gurl....So did I. I did a Haul last Weekend.
> 
> *Hmp. Hope we get them by BF*.
> 
> *j/k*


 

 IDareT'sHair   Miss BJ best not joke, Im giving her a full month ... going to visit my sister for July 4th


----------



## chebaby

beautyaddict1913, I agree with T, the products aren't bad but you can find better. I like the healthy hair butter better than the some of margarite's magic.

I went to the local store and walked out with curl junkie smoothing lotion, naturalist leave in conditioner which is really a hair butter and John masters detangled because it was 60% off. Everything else including bee mine was sold out. I think she said they are no longer gonna sell bee mine.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@beautyaddict1913

I got a little 'deal' on HV so I did a mini-haul. I will still buy that DC'er whenever it comes out: "GO GREEN"

@chebaby

I actually liked the Hair Mimosa, the HB and Marguerite's Magic(which was way thick). IMO ALL The Products were just ai'rite.  I also had the Tui and the Hair Smoothie etc...... 

I was tempted (for a very quick second) to try that Monoi via HSN but I don't want to get it and not like it.


----------



## Shay72

Training went really well. All my staff were there and they seemed to have a lot of fun. We fed them too (burgers,chips, cookies, watermelon, lemonade) so they enjoyed that too. Damn that watermelon was just right. I'm exhausted so I've just been sleeping off and on since I got back in.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Been Watching YT Relaxer Tutorials.  I really wish I could master this thang (once & for all).erplexed


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Got a Package today, but the P.O. Didn't leave it.  _*turds* _ 

I was hoping it was my Oyin Body Wash & Oils.

Now I gotta wait until Monday.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I see Jasmine has alot of new Scents......Now all I need is another 25%.  That Sweet Melon sounds delicious.  And so does the Berry Bliss!


----------



## chebaby

Ok T why u tell me jasmines got a new scent when u know I'm broke lol. I'll check it out
The cd monoi is actually pretty good. I've only tried the conditioner though.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *Ok T why u tell me jasmines got a new scent when u know I'm broke lol. I'll check it out*
> The cd monoi is actually pretty good. I've only tried the conditioner though.


 
@chebaby

I was flipping through the Channels and saw the Monoi DC'ing Mask & the Conditioner.

Gurl......She got several 'new' delicious sounding scents!

ETA:  There are at least 5 new scents I'd like-ta have.


----------



## La Colocha

Hey ladies, stopping in to say hi. I am so tired, don't feel like doing my hair today. Maybe tomorrow morning? Maybe, i don't feel like doing ish. Its so hot out and looks like its about to rain.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> Hey ladies, stopping in to say hi. *I am so tired, don't feel like doing my hair today. Maybe tomorrow morning? Maybe, i don't feel like doing ish. Its so hot out and looks like its about to rain.*


 
Hey La Colocha 

Gurl....it's Thundering here like Crazy.  It was really hot today tho'.  I got my Shipping Notice from Jasmine.

Imma do mine in the morning too.  Still figuring up my Regi.


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> Hey @La Colocha
> 
> Gurl....it's Thundering here like Crazy.  It was really hot today tho'.  I got my Shipping Notice from Jasmine.
> 
> Imma do mine in the morning too.  Still figuring up my Regi.



Hey t, i need to do it now but i need to go get my shears and don't feel like it. My hair needs a trim like right now, i am 2 months late.


----------



## destine2grow

Hey Ladies, just waking up from a nap. I had to take a nap looking at QVC website. I am thinking about purchasing the Wen. I went and slept on it and I'm still undecided.

T, why you got to mention Jasmine's new scents? They sound heavenly!! Now I need BJ to have a sale when her new dc debut. I am looking to get that and moist 24/7,moist pro, strinillah, and try the amla cream rinse and almond glaze.

BJ and Jasmine may become an regular for me. They gone be getting all my money. I love everything of BJ's I have tried so far.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

destine2grow said:


> Hey Ladies, just waking up from a nap. I had to take a nap looking at QVC website. I am thinking about purchasing the Wen. I went and slept on it and I'm still undecided.
> 
> *T, why you got to mention Jasmine's new scents? They sound heavenly!! Now I need BJ to have a sale when her new dc debut. I am looking to get that and moist 24/7,moist pro, strinillah, and try the amla cream rinse and almond glaze.*
> 
> *BJ and Jasmine may become an regular for me. They gone be getting all my money. I love everything of BJ's I have tried so far.*


 
destine2grow

Gurl......They got some good stuff right there.   Yep.  I LURVE Hairveda.


----------



## Brownie518

Hey, ladies. Just hanging here at work. Waiting for the systems guy to come fix my s**t or give me a new one. 

Jasmine's has new scents???  That Berries & Cream is just !!!! A new favorite for me.  Let me go see what she has now...

And, about Mozeke...ya'll crazy!! 
I wish somebody would post my info somewhere. All hell would break loose.


----------



## divachyk

Glad I wasn't really wanting to buy Qhem because everything was sold out! Ladies went hard on that sale.


----------



## Brownie518

Berry Bliss
Acai & Mangosteen
Latino Kiss (i don't care for the name for some reason)
Orange pomegrante
Tropical Paradise

I want to try these flavors!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> Hey, ladies. Just hanging here at work. Waiting for the systems guy to come fix my s**t or give me a new one.
> 
> *Jasmine's has new scents???  That Berries & Cream is just !!!! A new favorite for me.  Let me go see what she has now...*
> 
> And, about Mozeke...ya'll crazy!!
> I wish somebody would post my info somewhere. All hell would break loose.


 
@Brownie518

Hey LadyB!

Yeah...Gurl Go Check Out *All* Them New Scents! 

Glad that 25% is over.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518

I want:

Pina Colada Smoothie
Acai Mangosteen
Berry Bliss
Tropical Coconut
SummA' Melon
Raspberry Buttercream


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> Hey LadyB!
> 
> Yeah...Gurl Go Check Out *All* Them New Scents!
> 
> Glad that 25% is over.



What happened to the moisturizers?  

Hmph. I'm sitting here making a cart. I need to quit.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *What happened to the moisturizers?  *
> 
> *Hmph. I'm sitting here making a cart. I need to quit.*


 
@Brownie518

You must be talmbout Body Stuff? I'm talkin' Hair Stuff.

I told you that Berries N Cream was the bizness.

I Ain't Makin' no Cart. Imma wait for that 25%. Maybe 4th of Julyerplexed


----------



## IDareT'sHair

destine2grow

Destine:  Don't forget to do a Review when you use that Enso Caoca Deep Recovery Treatment.

I'm really curious about this one.


----------



## destine2grow

IDareT'sHair said:


> @destine2grow
> 
> Destine:  Don't forget to do a Review when you use that Enso Caoca Deep Recovery Treatment.
> 
> I'm really curious about this one.



IDareT'sHair I won't. I am trying to use all the BFH hair products up but all these new goodies are starting to call my name. I still have a lot of HV Sitinillah. I might try Jasmines avocado and silk con next time or the Enso Coaoca Deep Recovery Treatment.


----------



## Charz

Ltown thanks I'm having fun. I really want the wen


----------



## IDareT'sHair

destine2grow said:


> @IDareT'sHair I won't. *I am trying to use all the BFH hair products up but all these new goodies are starting to call my name. I still have a lot of HV Sitinillah. I might try Jasmines avocado and silk con next time or the Enso Coaoca Deep Recovery Treatment.*


 
destine2grow

You Building Up a nice Stash over there Destine. 

Keep us posted on that Enso whenever you get around to it.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> *
> You must be talmbout Body Stuff? I'm talkin' Hair Stuff.*
> 
> I told you that Berries N Cream was the bizness.
> 
> I Ain't Makin' no Cart. Imma wait for that 25%. Maybe 4th of Julyerplexed



Yes I am.  I caught SO opening my Shea butters and sniffin em.  He was like "Uh, can you use this one tonight?"  (the tahitian vanilla)


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> Yes I am.  *I caught SO opening my Shea butters and sniffin em.  He was like "Uh, can you use this one tonight?"  (the tahitian vanilla)*


 
Brownie518

Lawd That MAN!

Hmp.

Ya'll Just Nas'Tay!


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> Lawd That MAN!
> 
> Hmp.
> 
> *Ya'll Just Nas'Tay*!



...........


----------



## destine2grow

Charz said:


> @Ltown thanks I'm having fun. I really want the wen



Charz I really want the wen too. All these wen lovers got me on the verge of ordering it real soon.


----------



## Eisani

OMG, I just left the office not even a good hour ago and went to the post office. I did NOT plan on spending my entire day there, but that money boutsta be NOICE  On the bright side, I got everything shipped! I am a tired, hot sista.

I think I'm gon keep my HV Acai Phyto  I prepoo'd with it this morning then washed my hair and used Okra Winfrey. My hair was soft and strong, then I used Donna Marie Coco Hemp Buttermilk and sealed w/Vatika Frosting. My wash n go is soft, shiny and well defined  but this **** is HOT as Hayul. I pulled it up into a high loose pony an my face felt 20 degrees cooler. What yall doing?


----------



## Eisani

Oh, and I promised myself I wasn't buying anything until Monday when SSI releases the new products. Then I plan on purchasing more Super Soft Honey Rinse and the two new products. I'm still debating on the Coco Creme leave in only because I'm trying to use up this Donna Marie Coco hair milk. Oh, I accidentally found 2 brand new Pretty Wrap headbands, still wrapped in the tissue paper  Oh and another box of KBB that had 1/2 bottle of Super Silky, 2 deep conditioners which is the same as the hair milk, a jar of hair cream and a jar of hair butter  They still smell kosher so I'm gonna try to use them.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Eisani said:


> OMG, I just left the office not even a good hour ago and went to the post office. *I did NOT plan on spending my entire day there, but that money boutsta be NOICE*  On the bright side, I got everything shipped! I am a tired, hot sista.
> 
> I think I'm gon keep my HV Acai Phyto  I prepoo'd with it this morning then washed my hair and used Okra Winfrey. My hair was soft and strong, then I used Donna Marie Coco Hemp Buttermilk and sealed w/Vatika Frosting.* My wash n go is soft, shiny and well defined * but this **** is HOT as Hayul. I pulled it up into a high loose pony an my face felt 20 degrees cooler. What yall doing?


 
Eisani

Hey LadyE!  So did DD recover from the Big Day?  Girl....Ya'll making dat' Monneeee

Girl, I Lurve Acai Phyto Berry.  It sneaks up on you.  That's some good stuff right there.

I thought "The Man Unit" Didn't like your WnG's?  Or was it the Braid-Outs?

Yeah, that Okra Winfrey is the Bit'nus.


----------



## Brownie518

^^ I agree. My hair always comes out so nice when I use that Okra Winfrey.  I don't know whats in there but it makes my hair so smooth and right!!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Eisani

Lawd.....I wish you find me some PrettyWrap Night Scarves in that Treasure-Trove of a Stash you got ova' there. ....... ........

I love those PrettyWraps.


----------



## Eisani

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Eisani
> 
> Hey LadyE!  So did DD recover from the Big Day?  Girl....Ya'll making dat' Monneeee
> 
> Girl, I Lurve Acai Phyto Berry.  It sneaks up on you.  That's some good stuff right there.
> 
> I thought "The Man Unit" Didn't like your WnG's?  Or was it the Braid-Outs?
> 
> Yeah, that Okra Winfrey is the Bit'nus.


IDareT'sHair Hey chica! She had a ball talking about she had to show her white friends how to dance  I was the only one on my entire floor so the security guard kept coming upstairs to keep me company .

I like how the Acai did my hair. At first I wasn't really impressed but I think it's a keeper. I lurve that Okra!

The man unit doesn't like my hair in twists lol.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I can't wait to try the Newly Re-Formulated Fortifying Deep Conditioner. It may not be until "Fall "tho'.erplexed  I got some other stuff I wanna use up first.

I don't think Imma try any of the new SSI (unless the Sale is too good to pass up).

I'll just Wait on Hairveda's New Green Conditioner.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> I can't wait to try the *Newly Re-Formulated Fortifying Deep Conditioner*. It may not be until "Fall "tho'.erplexed  I got some other stuff I wanna use up first.
> 
> I don't think Imma try any of the new SSI (unless the Sale is too good to pass up).
> 
> I'll just Wait on Hairveda's New Green Conditioner.



...just ordered this and some Okra Winfrey, messin with ya'll...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *...just ordered this and some Okra Winfrey, messin with ya'll...*


 
@Brownie518

Shay said it was I bought it during that Mother's Day Sale (or whenever it was) a 16 ounce Jar and another O.W.

So, I ordered that Claudie Isha Messin' with YOU! .....


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> Shay said it was I bought it during that Mother's Day Sale (or whenever it was) a 16 ounce Jar and another O.W.
> 
> So, *I ordered that Claudie Isha Messin' with YOU*! .....



 I saw!!! We a mess, girl!!!  I'm really liking that Isha, though. 

I'm gonna try that Fortifying as soon as I get it. I loved the original. I should like it, if Shay does. Our hair tends to like the same things.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

Imma finish up this Bottle of Cathy Howse UBH before I open up anything else. 

And then I might try out that Lee Stafford (that stuff I got from the UK).  

I will try out SSI in the Fall.

Yeah, that Isha sounds good.  I'm loving Njoi Roots Nourishing Cream right now.

_*lemme go see what ssi's new products are*_


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> Imma finish up this Bottle of Cathy Howse UBH before I open up anything else.
> 
> And then I might try out that Lee Stafford (that stuff I got from the UK).
> 
> I will try out SSI in the Fall.
> 
> Yeah, that Isha sounds good.  I'm loving Njoi Roots Nourishing Cream right now.
> 
> _*lemme go see what ssi's new products are*_



New stuff available June 6th IDareT'sHair


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *New stuff available June 6th* @IDareT'sHair


 
Brownie518

So what are they again?  I know somebody posted them earlier? 

I wasn't interested then.

Now, I am  .......


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Hey ladies just got in; I will have to go back a few pages to see what I missed.
I was able to place my order with QB since my darling DH made a quick stop by his office before we went to the restaurant. I got 2 butters ,1 AOHC & 1 MTCG.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> So what are they again?  I know somebody posted them earlier?
> 
> I wasn't interested then.
> 
> 
> Now, I am  .......



Papaya Curly Souffle 
Pomegrante Curl Quenching conditioner

I might try the conditioner after I hear some reviews...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> Hey ladies just got in; I will have to go back a few pages to see what I missed.
> *I was able to place my order with QB since my darling DH made a quick stop by his office before we went to the restaurant.* I got 2 butters ,1 AOHC & 1 MTCG.


 
curlyhersheygirl

That's Great News Curly!  I guess you'll be getting/giving a Massage tonight! ......



Brownie518 said:


> Papaya Curly Souffle
> *Pomegrante Curl Quenching conditioner*
> 
> I might try the conditioner after I hear some reviews...


 
Brownie518

Imma pass.  I might pick up the Pomegrante and some Coco Curl on BF.


----------



## mkd

I wish ssi would have another sale. I want the new stuff, another okra and more coco cream leave in. 

Brownie518, I hate the name Latino kisses.


----------



## Brownie518

mkd said:


> I wish ssi would have another sale. I want the new stuff, another okra and more coco cream leave in.
> 
> @Brownie518,* I hate the name Latino kisses*.



Yeah, it made me feel some kinda way. Not sure why...

I wonder when she'll have another sale?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

mkd

You Got me Wantin' that Crazy Coco Cream. 

PUSHA'


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I know that my Oyin that came today and the P.O. didn't leave it. I am so mad. I want to see how it smells.

I got the Coco Mango and the Royal Almond Body Washes & Oils.


----------



## mkd

IDareT'sHair said:


> mkd
> 
> You Got me Wantin' that Crazy Coco Cream.
> 
> PUSHA'



Gone and try it t. It's great! 

My hair is so cute today. I am hoping it's not a fluke.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> 
> That's Great News Curly! I guess you'll be getting/giving a Massage tonight! ......


 

I guess so. He even took me to Kohls before we got the kids; sounds like a man with a plan


----------



## IDareT'sHair

mkd said:


> Gone and try it t. It's great!
> 
> *My hair is so cute today. I am hoping it's not a fluke.*


 
mkd

Gurl...You gettin' them Skills perfected.  I'm sure it's not a Fluke.

If I can accomplish a Decent Relaxer in 2011....I'll be so Proud.

We got to be gettin' better at this thang.

Yeah, I'll get the Coco Cream when she has another Sale. (maybe).


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *I guess so. He even took me to Kohls before we got the kids; sounds like a man with a plan*


 
curlyhersheygirl

Gone Curly....Do Yo' Thang!


----------



## La Colocha

Hey ladies, tired of the damn blog post button. Move that ish some where else. Anyway, decided to wash my hair after all. Went and got my shears so going to trim tonight also. Using head and shoulders, condition and detangle with the organix cherry blossom conditioner. Dc with the a&s and braid with hair dew and almond glaze. Don't think i will use up anything today. We'll see, going to keep these braids in for 2 weeks, make the time worth it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha

Glad you finished it up.  I'll do mine in the a.m.


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> @La Colocha
> 
> Glad you finished it up.  I'll do mine in the a.m.



I just started. All the new jasmines fragrances sound good but i can't do it. I'm still working on the first jar t sent me, its half gone but i have about 10 more to get througherplexed.


----------



## Brownie518

Hey La. I can't stand that button either.
I'm using my phone...dude is finally here fixing my joint.


Sent from my EVO Shift


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> I just started. All the new jasmines fragrances sound good but i can't do it. I'm still working on the first jar t sent me, its half gone but *i have about 10 more to get through*erplexed.


 
La Colocha

Lawd Chile....You & Me Both. +10. 

And 5 mo' just shipped out this way

It's gone be a Jasmine Kinda SummA'


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha
Brownie518

_Sent from my fangers with Cheeto Stains on 'em._


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> @La Colocha
> @Brownie518
> 
> _Sent from my fangers with Cheeto Stains on 'em._



Lmao, * _sent from church in the front pew_*


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> La Colocha
> Brownie518
> 
> _Sent from my fangers with Cheeto Stains on 'em._



LMAO!!! U so crazy!

Sent from my PG06100 using PG06100


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@La Colocha

Lawd...We Crazy!  

But seriously tho'...if Jasmine woulda' been 25%...I probably woulda' got some more. 

And that's Terrible.


----------



## La Colocha

To anyone who is interest bbw semi annual sale starts friday. This is the last time the classics will be in stores unless its an outlet store. So if you like pearberry, and nem, get them while they are hot. They will be $3 each for the first 3 days, also stuff will be up to 75% off. Sale lasts until july 3rd so check it out. I will post about it on friday on my way out the door to the sale.

_Sent from my raggedy arse laptop_


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *LMAO!!! U so crazy!*
> 
> Sent from my PG06100 using PG06100


 
Brownie518

....I just ate a bag


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> @La Colocha
> 
> Lawd...We Crazy!
> 
> But seriously tho'...if Jasmine woulda' been 25%...I probably woulda' got some more.
> 
> And that's Terrible.



I have no more room in the drawer of my fridge. Dh said no products with the fruit. And i still got 4 more things on the way.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> *To anyone who is interest bbw semi annual sale starts friday.* This is the last time the classics will be in stores unless its an outlet store. So if you like pearberry, and nem, get them while they are hot. They will be $3 each for the first 3 days, also stuff will be up to 75% off. Sale lasts until july 3rd so check it out. I will post about it on friday on my way out the door to the sale.
> 
> _*Sent from my raggedy arse laptop*_


 
La Colocha

I want some Home Fragrance Oils (on the cheap) ...so Imma hafta' drag my behind up in there.

Cackles at Pearberry & Nem.

_*sent from my bed wearing my raggedy doo-rag*_


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> I have no more room in the drawer of my fridge. *Dh said no products with the fruit*. And i still got 4 more things on the way.


 
La Colocha

You know he right.  

I got about 7 Jars of Sitrinillah and 4 Jars of KBB Masque Chillin' in the Fridge right now.

Somebody would think I was plum crazy!

Everything else is either in the Garage or in my Kitchen Cabinets.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @La Colocha
> 
> Lawd...We Crazy!
> 
> But seriously tho'...if Jasmine woulda' been 25%...I probably woulda' got some more.
> 
> And that's Terrible.



It is terrible and I would have been right behind you. SMH


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> @La Colocha
> 
> I want some Home Fragrance Oils (on the cheap) ...so Imma hafta' drag my behind up in there.
> 
> Cackles at Pearberry & Nem.
> 
> _**sent from my bed wearing my raggedy doo-rag**_



Howls, yes those will be on sale also. I like the slatkin room sprays too, one or 2 sprays last for hours.

*_sent from the stool*_


----------



## Priss Pot

I partook in the Qhemet sale today.  I bought 2 jars of CTDG and 1 jar of the AOHC.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> *Howls, yes those will be on sale also*. I like the slatkin room sprays too, one or 2 sprays last for hours.
> 
> *_sent from the stool*_


 
@La Colocha

I want those Oils. I haven't tried the sprays? 

The Wallflowers (Plug-Ins) get too hot and that makes me nervous.

_*sent from my mind*_


----------



## Brownie518

I need some oils and sprays from BBW too. I have to chk them out. 


Sent from my desk...next to Miss Piss


----------



## Brownie518

I really feel like shoppin...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> I need some oils and sprays from BBW too. I have to chk them out.
> 
> 
> *Sent from my desk...next to Miss Piss*


 
Brownie518
La Colocha

Eeeewwwwwww!

Funk'A Thang.

_*sending ms. pi*# a jumbo order (super-size) of depends*_


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I'm really shocked I had no Interest in Qhemet's Sale Today.erplexed 

I guess I'm well stocked on QB right now.


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> @La Colocha
> 
> I want those Oils. I haven't tried the sprays?
> 
> *The Wallflowers (Plug-Ins) get too hot and that makes me nervous*.
> 
> _*sent from my mind*_



I had one and i loved it, until i heard about oil leaking in sockets and getting too hot. I just left the bulb out until it evoporated. I picked room spays because i don't have to look after those.



Brownie518 said:


> I need some oils and sprays from BBW too. I have to chk them out.
> 
> 
> Sent from my desk...next to Miss Piss



Gone to the sale and get there early before it gets packed.

_Sent from under the stairs
_


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Will either Steam with Jasmine A&S or Jasmine Hibiscus.  Whatever I DC with, it will be Jasmine.

At some point, I do plan to Cowash with the Hibiscus.  I just Love the Consistency of that DC'er.


----------



## La Colocha

Let me go finish my hair, yall may be sleep when i get back, if so talk to yall tomorrow.


----------



## Brownie518

La Colocha said:


> I had one and i loved it, until i heard about oil leaking in sockets and getting too hot. I just left the bulb out until it evoporated. I picked room spays because i don't have to look after those.
> 
> 
> 
> Gone to the sale and get there early before it gets packed.
> 
> _*Sent from under the stairs*
> _



I'mma try. This is my four day week to work.  I love those room sprays, though! 

@ bolded


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> *I had one and i loved it, until i heard about oil leaking in sockets and getting too hot.* I just left the bulb out until it evoporated. I picked room spays because i don't have to look after those.
> 
> Gone to the sale and get there early before it gets packed.
> 
> _Sent from under the stairs_


 
Gurl....I had one in the Upstairs bedroom (which I never go upstairs) I happened to go up there for something, and I touched it and it was Wayyyyyy Too Hot!  

It made me very uncomfortable, like it could potentially start a fire. 

Ever since then, I unplugged it and haven't used them again. And I know I got about 2 boxes of Refills. _*wonder if i can return those?*_

_*sent from in front of the tv*_

_La Colocha_


----------



## chebaby

Y'all cutting up in here. I might go get me some stuff from BBW next week.wish I could hang on here more somebody looking over my shoulders


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> Y'all cutting up in here. I might go get me some stuff from BBW next week.wish *I could hang on here more somebody looking over my shoulders*


 
chebaby

Tell them to Scram.  Beat It. Get Lost.


----------



## chebaby

Ex SO said my hair reminds him of Cree summers in her younger years. He just tryna get on my good side lol.


----------



## Brownie518

chebaby said:


> Y'all cutting up in here. I might go get me some stuff from BBW next week.*wish I could hang on here more somebody looking over my shoulders*



Umm hmmm....what ya'll doin'?


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> chebaby
> 
> Tell them to Scram.  Beat It. Get Lost.



You know who it is, he practically watching everything I do lol. Tryna see what I'm writing through my glasses lmao.


----------



## chebaby

Brownie518 said:


> Umm hmmm....what ya'll doin'?



I ain't getting no massage


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *Ex SO said my hair reminds him of Cree summers in her younger years. He just tryna get on my good side lol*.


 


Brownie518 said:


> *Umm hmmm....what ya'll doin'?*


 


chebaby said:


> You know who it is, he practically watching everything I do lol. Tryna see what I'm writing through my glasses lmao.


 
chebaby Brownie518

Chile....That Boy tryna' get in them pannies..........

Yeah...Cree Summers up in them drawls.


----------



## Brownie518

chebaby said:


> I ain't getting no massage







Well, its still early yet....


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby @Brownie518
> 
> Chile....That Boy tryna' get in them pannies..........
> 
> Yeah...Cree Summers up in them drawls.



.....


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *I ain't getting no massage *


 

chebaby Brownie518

Hmp.  

Probably Already Got One. .......


----------



## Eisani

IDareT'sHair said:


> Gurl....I had one in the Upstairs bedroom (which I never go upstairs) I happened to go up there for something, and I touched it and it was Wayyyyyy Too Hot!
> 
> It made me very uncomfortable, like it could potentially start a fire.
> 
> Ever since then, I unplugged it and haven't used them again. And I know I got about 2 boxes of Refills. _*wonder if i can return those?*_
> 
> _*sent from in front of the tv*_
> 
> _@La Colocha_


I lurve my wallflowers, refills, oils, sprays and tarts. I stockpile those and the anti-bac soap like I do hair products 

If you want to get rid of your refills, lemme know what you got


----------



## Brownie518

Yo, E, me and you both!! I have a serious arsenal of the hand soaps and sprays!!! 

I really gotta get to that sale..


----------



## Eisani

Why was my nephew just standing in front of my open refrigerator scratching his arse?  Just like a man lolol!! Idk how I got suckered into keeping him tonight. I'm tired my damn self.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Eisani said:


> I lurve my wallflowers, refills, oils, sprays and tarts. I stockpile those and the anti-bac soap like I do hair products
> 
> *If you want to get rid of your refills, lemme know what you got*


 

Eisani

I'll look up there tomorrow and get your Name/Addy and I'll just send them to you Monday.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Eisani said:


> *Why was my nephew just standing in front of my open refrigerator scratching his arse?  Just like a man lolol!! Idk how I got suckered into keeping him tonight. I'm tired my damn self.*


 
Eisani

Gurl...Leave that Baby Alone...


----------



## Brownie518

Eisani said:


> Why was my nephew just standing in front of my open refrigerator scratching his arse?  Just like a man lolol!! Idk how I got suckered into keeping him tonight. I'm tired my damn self.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

Hmp.  Where "CREE" Ya'll?


----------



## Eisani

Brownie518 said:


> Yo, E, me and you both!! I have a serious arsenal of the hand soaps and sprays!!!
> 
> I really gotta get to that sale..


Girl don't let me have a $10 off $30 coupon! It's on and poppin! I load up during the semi annual sales and I'm set until the next sale. I still have some of my holiday fragrances that I'll pull back out in the fall/winter. I loaded up during the winter sale on the spring/summer scents. Love it!


----------



## destine2grow

mkd said:


> I wish ssi would have another sale. I want the new stuff, another okra and more coco cream leave in.
> 
> @Brownie518, I hate the name Latino kisses.


Brownie518 mkd got me wanting to try the coco cream leave in too


IDareT'sHair said:


> @mkd
> 
> You Got me Wantin' that Crazy Coco Cream.
> 
> PUSHA'





IDareT'sHair said:


> @La Colocha
> 
> *Lawd...We Crazy!
> *
> But seriously tho'...if Jasmine woulda' been 25%...*I probably woulda' got some more. *
> 
> And that's Terrible.


IDareT'sHair yeah yall crazy and you know you would get some and I will be right behind you cussin up a storm cuz you taking to long to makeup your mind about what scents you want.


Brownie518 said:


> I need some oils and sprays from BBW too. I have to chk them out.
> 
> 
> *Sent from my desk...next to Miss Piss*


*
* 


IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> @La Colocha
> 
> Eeeewwwwwww!
> 
> Funk'A Thang.
> 
> **sending ms. pi*# a jumbo order (super-size) of depends**





IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby @Brownie518
> 
> *Chile....That Boy tryna' get in them pannies..........
> 
> Yeah...Cree Summers up in them drawls.* *[/Q*UOTE]
> IDareT'sHair he shole is . They need to gone head and start making love faces so the neighbors can know they name
> 
> Eisani why she got to mention SSI if she have a lil sale on monday i have got to purchase some okra wimfrey, avocado con, and soft honey shine rinse, and maybe the coco cream leave in
> 
> _Sent from my computer desk with this holy arse night gown on. _


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Hmp.  Where "CREE" Ya'll?



.............gettin that massage 



Eisani said:


> Girl don't let me have a $10 off $30 coupon! It's on and poppin! I load up during the semi annual sales and I'm set until the next sale. I still have some of my holiday fragrances that I'll pull back out in the fall/winter. I loaded up during the winter sale on the spring/summer scents. Love it!



Yes, girl!!  I tore it up during that winter sale.  Lost my mind. I got enough to keep my mother, my sis, and myself stocked up until late fall, at least.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Cree????? Where you at!


----------



## Eisani

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Eisani
> 
> I'll look up there tomorrow and get your Name/Addy and I'll just send them to you Monday.


Thank ya suga!! 


IDareT'sHair said:


> @Eisani
> 
> Gurl...Leave that Baby Alone...


Nope, he is doing the most. How are you shirtless, in pin-stripe pajama shorts with them and the diaper down enough to see the crack and scratching your booty? In front of my refrigerator? BED TIME!! He should've been asleep anyway.


----------



## Eisani

Brownie518 said:


> Yes, girl!!  I tore it up during that winter sale.  Lost my mind. I got enough to keep my mother, my sis, and myself stocked up until late fall, at least.


I don't share.  LOL!! Even with the Wallflowers I only give dd the ones *I* want her to have. This ain't no free for all!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Eisani said:


> Thank ya suga!!
> 
> Nope, he is doing the most. How are you shirtless, in pin-stripe pajama shorts with them and *the diaper down enough to see the crack and scratching your booty? *In front of my refrigerator? BED TIME!! He should've been asleep anyway.


 
Brownie518

Eisani

Hmp. He sounds a little like Ms. Pi$$


----------



## Eisani

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> @Eisani
> 
> Hmp. He sounds a little like Ms. Pi$$


IDareT'sHair I already call him Mr Pisster lol!!

 destine2grow's holey nightgown. Or is it holy? Sanctified and baptized at St Haul AME


----------



## destine2grow

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> @Eisani
> 
> Hmp. He sounds a little like Ms. Pi$$





Eisani said:


> Thank ya suga!!
> 
> Nope, he is doing the most. How are you shirtless, in pin-stripe pajama shorts with them and the diaper down enough to see the crack and scratching your booty? In front of my refrigerator? BED TIME!! He should've been asleep anyway.


 Eisani and IDareT'sHair ya'll got me howlin SO keep coming back here checking on me. Now he trying to be all over my shoulder. I was like man gone back up there and watch your baseball game.


----------



## Brownie518

Eisani said:


> I don't share.  LOL!! Even with the Wallflowers I only give dd the ones *I* want her to have. This ain't no free for all!



Oh no! No sharing. I got them birds the scents I know they like. They have different tastes from me. They like the basils, and lavendars, and jasmines, and pumpkins, and s**t like that. I make a separate order for them.


----------



## destine2grow

Eisani said:


> @IDareT'sHair I already call him Mr Pisster lol!!
> 
> @destine2grow's holey nightgown. Or is it holy? Sanctified and baptized at St Haul AME



@Eisani this night gown done seen it all it is holy, sanctified and filled with the holy ghost!!! I get my brotha Franklin on in this night gown


----------



## IDareT'sHair

destine2grow said:


> @Eisani and @IDareT'sHair ya'll got me howlin SO keep coming back here checking on me. *Now he trying to be all over my shoulder. I was like man gone back up there and watch your baseball game*.


 
destine2grow

Ya'll Divas Gots these Mennssss going crazy 

It's gone be Massage-Time Tonight Across the Nation.


----------



## destine2grow

IDareT'sHair said:


> @destine2grow
> 
> Ya'll Divas Gots these Mennssss going crazy
> 
> It's gone be Massage-Time Tonight Across the Nation.



Hmp.... it was massage time at my house this afternoon  there is not gone be no round too. DD cock blocking


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> @Eisani
> 
> Hmp. *He sounds a little like Ms. Pi$$*





Eisani said:


> @IDareT'sHair *I already call him Mr Pisster *lol!!
> 
> @destine2grow's holey nightgown. Or is it holy? Sanctified and baptized at St Haul AME



.....


----------



## Brownie518

T, did you start a Hit/Miss for June?


----------



## destine2grow

Brownie518 said:


> T, did you start a Hit/Miss for June?



Brownie518 there is a Hit/Miss thread someone else started it tho


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Eisani Brownie518  He had all the Symptoms.  Diaper, Itchy Booty.  Yep.  Sounded like Ms. B's Coworker.

destine2grow

Hmp.  Ya'll can out wait DD.  She'll be knocked out in a few.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

destine2grow said:


> @Brownie518 there is a Hit/Miss thread someone else started it tho


 
@Brownie518
@destine2grow

Nah...that's Shay's Thread!

My old one was "What are you hair plans this weekend" (per Tiffers) and then folx jumped on that one & didn't keep it up.


----------



## Brownie518

I'm hungry

I think ill cowash Tuesday morn



Sent from my EVO Shift


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> I'm hungry
> 
> *I think ill cowash Tuesday morn*
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my EVO Shift


 
Brownie518

Imma use HV Acai Phyto tomorrow for my Cowash.  And then again on Wednesday.


----------



## Shay72

OMG  ya'll are too much.

I am cutting 3 vendors:
Mozeke--enough said
Curls--bored
Kinky Curly--I only used KCKT and I'm done. No longer interested

Brownie518
How is Jasmine's shea butter in comparison to Sunshine? You know I compare all shea butters to sunsine.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

Well Ya'll I Guess Cree done went Ghost.   

I hope she didn't think any of us believed that Break-Up was Final.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> Brownie518
> 
> Imma use HV Acai Phyto tomorrow for my Cowash.  And then again on Wednesday.



I plan to use either moistpro or hibiscus



Sent from my EVO Shift


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72

I cut some too, but picked some of 'em back up.erplexed  

Not fully tho' errr once & a while I'll throw 'em a bone.

I will be cuttin' BFH tho'.


----------



## Brownie518

Shay72 said:


> OMG  ya'll are too much.
> 
> I am cutting 3 vendors:
> Mozeke--enough said
> Curls--bored
> Kinky Curly--I only used KCKT and I'm done. No longer interested
> 
> Brownie518
> How is Jasmine's shea butter in comparison to Sunshine? You know I compare all shea butters to sunsine.



Hi Shay! The sunshine is whipped more. Fluffier.  Jasmines is the bomb though. You should try it.


----------



## Shay72

Oh I won't go back but I'm sure they will be replaced. I'm waiting on Enso so they could be a replacement. Not for specific products but just as a vendor. SSI is the only vendor I quit but went back too. She's offering more stuff that I am interested in now so that's why.


----------



## La Colocha

Dcing right now with a&s, i might as well go sit outside because its just as hot as this dryer lmao. I love a&s and the organix conditioners are working very well for me. Almost done with the cherry blossom about 1 more use.


----------



## Brownie518

I'm going to keep DCing with Claudie's Deep Moisturizing for a while. That stuff does me right.


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> Gurl....I had one in the Upstairs bedroom (which I never go upstairs) I happened to go up there for something, and I touched it and it was Wayyyyyy Too Hot!
> 
> It made me very uncomfortable, like it could potentially start a fire.
> 
> Ever since then, I unplugged it and haven't used them again. And I know I got about 2 boxes of Refills. _*wonder if i can return those?*_
> 
> _*sent from in front of the tv*_
> 
> _@La Colocha_



You can return them to any bbw without a receipt no matter how long you had them. They have a 100% return policy and you will get a store credit.


----------



## La Colocha

Eisani said:


> Girl don't let me have a $10 off $30 coupon! It's on and poppin! I load up during the semi annual sales and I'm set until the next sale. I still have some of my holiday fragrances that I'll pull back out in the fall/winter. I loaded up during the winter sale on the spring/summer scents. Love it!



On the website right now until tomorrow you can print off a $10 off $30 and use it in the store only for the weekend. I know pusha, i got it from you. I have 2 survey $10 off $30 coupons i will use for the sale.


----------



## Eisani

La Colocha said:


> On the website right now until tomorrow you can print off a $10 off $30 and use it in the store only for the weekend.* I* *know pusha, i got it from you*. I have 2 survey $10 off $30 coupons i will use for the sale.


I purposely hoard those survey receipts then wait to do the survey right before I use it. Hell, I've been in the store at the register and called the survey to get the code  Don't play. 

Unlike Ms Piss, Mr Pisster had at least been bathed, I just didn't lotion his rump .

ETA: *WAIT.* Did La Colocha just say the bolded? Not me! :littleang


----------



## La Colocha

Eisani said:


> I purposely hoard those survey receipts then wait to do the survey right before I use it. Hell, I've been in the store at the register and called the survey to get the code  Don't play.
> 
> Unlike Ms Piss, Mr Pisster had at least been bathed, I just didn't lotion his rump .
> 
> ETA: *WAIT.* Did @La Colocha just say the bolded? Not me! :littleang



Yes you e, when i first came here it was you, fab and mona. The awesome 3, i saw yall. When in rome they say do what they do.


----------



## Shay72

I miss Mona. I could e-mail her just to check in.

So I finally ordered my oils after making carts at 4 vendors and emptying them after seeing the shipping. I went with Garden of Wisdom. Should have known Lita the OG pj would be shopping at the right spot .


----------



## La Colocha

Just finished my hair and trim thank goodness. Now i know why i kept putting it off. Half of my hair is braided and the other half is twisted, i just couldn't keep braiding my hands hurt. I should have twisted my whole head then i could had did a twist out at the end of the week. Oh well.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Hey Ladies.....

I am up.  Why ya'll Sleep?  

Hmp.  Even La Colocha is in da' bed.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> Hey Ladies.....
> 
> I am up.  Why ya'll Sleep?
> 
> Hmp.  Even @La Colocha is in da' bed.


what you doing up


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

'Zup Cree?


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Hmp.  Where "CREE" Ya'll?


 well. you already knew


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> 'Zup Cree?


lol im going back to read and i see all the crazy stuff i missed yall a mess


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *well. you already knew*


 
chebaby


Uh......NO YOU DIDN'T

Lawd....That was the 'shortest' break-up in history.......


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> 
> Uh......NO YOU DIDN'T
> 
> Lawd....That was the 'shortest' break-up in history.......


actually we still on bad terms he just dont know it


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *actually we still on bad terms he just dont know it*


 
chebaby

Hmp. 

I guess not.  Ya'll a Mess!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@chebaby

I'm thinking about doing a HOT with Enso's Oil. Are you doing your Hair later on this morning?

What are you gone use?  I hope that UBH and that Acai plays well together.


----------



## chebaby

tomorrow im going to use that naturalista leave in conditioner(i have no idea why she calls it that when its shea butter mixed with oils) on my braid out over the shea rinse in berries and cream then im going to put away the berries and cream and pull out the carribean coconut.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Hmp.
> 
> I guess not.  Ya'll a Mess!


we is, we is


IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> I'm thinking about doing a HOT with Enso's Oil.  Are you doing your Hair later on this morning?
> 
> What are you gone use?


yea, ill probably start around 1pm. i want to pre poo with this butters n bars mask mixed with hibiscus but i remember how hard it was to get that stuff out when i first used it. i might hold off on that and pre poo with vatika oil, it depends on how im feeling.
i hope to use up a cd shampoo.
and im gonna steam with jasmines a&s

is the enso oil that serum you were talking about?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> tomorrow im going to use that naturalista leave in conditioner(i have no idea why she calls it that when its shea butter mixed with oils) on my braid out over the shea rinse in berries and cream *then im going to put away the berries and cream and pull out the carribean coconut.*


 
chebaby

Yeah, Imma hafta' feally get down heavy on that Jasmine this SummA'. 

I will use up the "fruities" first. I can definitely save the Buttercreams and some of the Coconuts for Fall. I'd like to use 4-5 Jars during this hot weather.

All the Berries, Cherries, Peaches, Mangoes etc......I'll get to first


----------



## IDareT'sHair

In fact, I might pull all those "Summery" Fragrances tomorrow and bring them inside.  I think the "Lemon Sugar" can go into Fall. 

I have 2 Jars, so I'll try to use 1 of those too.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> In fact, I might pull all those "Summery" Fragrances tomorrow and bring them inside.  I think the "Lemon Sugar" can go into Fall.
> 
> I have 2 Jars, so I'll try to use 1 of those too.


have you already started co washing with the shea rinses? they are amazing, i really really like them and am glad you hooked me to them


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *have you already started co washing with the shea rinses?* they are amazing, i really really like them and am glad you hooked me to them


 
chebaby

No, I got rid of most of my Shea Rinses (either Sold or Swapped).  I only have 1 bottle left.  *and could end up selling that*

I will be cowashing with HV and OHH.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

Oh Yeah, I'll be trying out that WEN and I still got my Cleansing Conditioners.  I have 2 BFH's left and 2 Jars of ASIAN.

I got 2 HV Amala Cream Rinses from my little HV Haul (to try out).


----------



## La Colocha

Lawd have mercy t what you doing up?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> *Lawd have mercy t what you doing up?*


 
@La Colocha

Gurl....I musta' Slept Hard them few little hours.

Lawd....I'm wide awake.

_*sent from my bed in my greeezey doo-rag*_


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> @La Colocha
> 
> Gurl....I musta' Slept Hard them few little hours.
> 
> Lawd....I'm wide awake.
> 
> _*sent from my bed in my greeezey doo-rag*_



Lmao, you know im on jd hours, i don't ever sleep at night.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> No, I got rid of most of my Shea Rinses (either Sold or Swapped).  I only have 1 bottle left.  *and could end up selling that*
> 
> I will be cowashing with HV and* OHH*.


if you love HH youll love shea rinse. they feel the same but i think shea rinse is slightly better at detangling and using as a leave in.


IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Oh Yeah, I'll be trying out that WEN and I still got my Cleansing Conditioners.  I have 2 BFH's left and 2 Jars of ASIAN.
> 
> I got 2 HV Amala Cream Rinses from my little HV Haul (to try out).


once i finish deva no poo ill finish cj daily fix and then move on to the ASIAN co wash.
i like the HV amala cream rinse, its really nice.

i might re purchase wen in the near future


----------



## chebaby

i see half the gang is in the house
 hey La.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha

That's why I was _shocked_ when I rolled up in this piece and you weren't on.....

What did you end up getting from Jasmine?  All Shea Rinses or A&S's?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *i see half the gang is in the house*
> hey La.


 
chebaby

Hush Cree. 

You been a bad girl

3 of us on here and you talmbout "half the gang"


----------



## La Colocha

chebaby said:


> i see half the gang is in the house
> hey La.



Hey che.



IDareT'sHair said:


> @La Colocha
> 
> That's why I was _shocked_ when I rolled up in this piece and you weren't on.....
> 
> What did you end up getting from Jasmine?  All Shea Rinses or A&S's?



Girl i have to make my rounds, i just got off chat with my mom, and i ended up back here. I got 2 a&s and matching shea rinses in berries and cream and summer peach. Should be here sometime next week, maybe monday.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> Hey che.
> 
> 
> 
> Girl i have to make my rounds, i just got off chat with my mom, and i ended up back here. *I got 2 a&s and matching shea rinses in berries and cream and summer peach*. Should be here sometime next week, maybe monday.


 
La Colocha

Lemme know about SummA' Peach?  I hear it's not very "Peachy".

That Mango Peach is the bomb.com tho'.  Berries N Cream got it going on too.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Hush Cree.
> 
> You been a bad girl
> 
> 3 of us on here and you talmbout "half the gang"


i is a good girl. things just had happened to happen
this is half the gang


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @La Colocha
> 
> Lemme know about SummA' Peach?  I hear it's not very "Peachy".
> 
> *That Mango Peach is the bomb.com *tho'.  Berries N Cream got it going on too.


i should have gotten the bolded because summer peach aint nutthin but powder


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> @La Colocha
> 
> Lemme know about SummA' Peach?  I hear it's not very "Peachy".
> 
> That Mango Peach is the bomb.com tho'.  Berries N Cream got it going on too.



I know yall got me worried about the summer peach. I will smell it when it gets here.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> i is a good girl. things just had happened to happen
> this is half the gang


 
chebaby

Lawd...if I didn't think I would fall asleep, I'd start on my hurr now.

I don't even want to haul anything right now (today).  I guess I'm good until HV releases her new Conditioner.

I should take my stuff down off the Exchange Thread too. 

That was a fluke sale.  But I'm really surprised I sold as much as I did.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> *I know yall got me worried about the summer peach. I will smell it when it gets here.*


 
@La Colocha

Well I didn't get that one. But I heard thangs 

You can layer it with the A&S for the full Peach effect.


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Lawd...if I didn't think I would fall asleep, I'd start on my hurr now.
> 
> I don't even want to haul anything right now (today).  I guess I'm good until HV releases her new Conditioner.
> 
> I should take my stuff down off the Exchange Thread too.
> 
> That was a fluke sale.  But I'm really surprised I sold as much as I did.



I would have purchased something from you but i don't need anything else right now. Gotta work on these jars.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Lawd...if I didn't think I would fall asleep, I'd start on my hurr now.
> 
> I don't even want to haul anything right now (today).  I guess I'm good until HV releases her new Conditioner.
> 
> I should take my stuff down off the Exchange Thread too.
> 
> That was a fluke sale.  But I'm really surprised I sold as much as I did.


i still feel like hauling something, anything.
its gonna be forever before i finally get the qhemet twisting butter


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> I would have purchased something from you but *i don't need anything else right now. Gotta work on these jars*.


 
La Colocha

Lawd....Me too. 

And so does chebaby Talmbout she had 9-10 SB Rinses.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I'm really proud of myself for not allowing myself to be sucked into QB Sale.  

Especially since I didn't need anything from them.

I gotta stay skrong.


----------



## La Colocha

chebaby said:


> i still feel like hauling something, anything.
> its gonna be forever before i finally get the qhemet twisting butter



I will be haulin friday at the bbw sale.


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> I'm really proud of myself for not allowing myself to be sucked into QB Sale.
> 
> Especially since I didn't need anything from them.
> 
> I gotta stay skrong.



Good job t, you can do it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> *I will be haulin friday at the bbw sale*.


 

I will pick up some Home Oils maybe Friday (after work) 

Check 'em out & see what they got.


----------



## chebaby

girl them 9 shea rinses wont last very long i will be using them to co wash at least 3 times a week and as my leave in on sunday so theyll be gone in about 3 months.
and then ill either keep giving jasmines my money or get the base.


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> I will pick up some Home Oils maybe Friday (after work)
> 
> Check 'em out & see what they got.



Yep get there to see what they have.

I still have to try the shea rinse as a cowash, maybe wendsday.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *girl them 9 shea rinses wont last very long i will be using them to co wash at least 3 times a week and as my leave in on sunday so theyll be gone in about 3 months.*
> and then ill either keep giving jasmines my money or get the base.


 
chebaby

Good you got it all figured out.  That's why I think I can get through at least 4-6 Jars twice a week for the next 12-14 weeks. Maybe more.

That Tahitian Vanilla and some of those Pears can also go into Fall.

I know I ain't foolin' with no base.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> Yep get there to see what they have.
> 
> *I still have to try the shea rinse as a cowash, maybe wendsday.*


 

La Colocha

How have you been using it?  As a Leave-In? 

I only wanna pay $4.00 for them Oils. 

Instead of $7.50 even tho' they do last a minute.


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Good you got it all figured out.  That's why I think I can get through at least 4-6 Jars twice a week for the next 12-14 weeks. Maybe more.
> 
> That Tahitian Vanilla and some of those Pears can also go into Fall.
> 
> I know I ain't foolin' with no base.



I am very generous with the a&s and its still holding on.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> I am very generous with the a&s and its still holding on.


 
La Colocha

So am I.  Overly Generous.  I just scoop it up.

chebaby

When you gone try out that Enso?  I think Imma put mine away until Fall.  They gave it a 2 year Shelf Life.


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> @La Colocha
> 
> How have you been using it?  As a Leave-In?
> 
> I only wanna pay $4.00 for them Oils.
> 
> Instead of $7.50 even tho' they do last a minute.



Yes as a leave in, they may be 2 for $5 call your store on thursday, they should know by then.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> Yes as a leave in,* they may be 2 for $5 call your store on thursday,* they should know by then.


 
@La Colocha

I will. Thanks for the tip.


----------



## La Colocha

If i take out my hair friday i wonder what it will look like, braid/twist out lmao. It looks the same from far away..


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @La Colocha
> 
> So am I.  Overly Generous.  I just scoop it up.
> 
> @chebaby
> 
> When you gone try out that Enso?  I think Imma put mine away until Fall.  They gave it a 2 year Shelf Life.


maybe next week. im stuck on jasmines right now.
im gonna slather it on for a steaming tomorrow/today


----------



## chebaby

i havent slept yet


----------



## La Colocha

Che do you like bbw? If so go get you some smell goods on friday.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> If i take out my hair friday i wonder what it will look like, braid/twist out lmao. It looks the same from far away..


 
La Colocha

Did you get the trim done?  I need one myself, but Imma wait.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *i havent slept yet*


 

chebaby

Hmp.  Musta' been good!


----------



## chebaby

La Colocha said:


> If i take out my hair friday i wonder what it will look like, braid/twist out lmao. It looks the same from far away..


no one will probably be able to tell the difference lol.


----------



## chebaby

La Colocha said:


> Che do you like bbw? If so go get you some smell goods on friday.


i do but i havent stepped foot in that store in a minute. imma go get some body washes and ill check out the room sprays yall were talking about.


----------



## La Colocha

chebaby said:


> no one will probably be able to tell the difference lol.



Yeah they about look the same anyway, they all coil up. I will try it with a pony and see how it goes.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Hmp.  Musta' been good!


.............


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> @La Colocha
> 
> Did you get the trim done?  I need one myself, but Imma wait.



Yes i did and i needed it. My ends were tangling together so i knew it was long over due. Going to try and stay on schedule and trim in october again.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@chebaby

Glad You Like Steamin' 

Gurl....I  It!

Like:


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Glad You Like Steamin'
> 
> Gurl....I  It!
> 
> Like:


you the main reason i purchased one


----------



## La Colocha

I'm hongray, who is cooking breakfast?.


----------



## chebaby

i dont cook
i will be going to the carry out later on to get me a steak and cheese sub


----------



## La Colocha

chebaby said:


> i dont cook
> i will be going to the carry out later on to get me a steak and cheese sub



If we lived near each other we would be at denny's or somebody's kitchen. Im hongray.,


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *you the main reason i purchased one*


 
chebaby

Gurl...Don't be Blamin' Me. ....... 



La Colocha said:


> *I'm hongray, who is cooking breakfast?*.


 
La Colocha

Ya'll come & pick me up so we can go to Cracker Barrel.  I'm payin'. ....

Only thing I can serve up in this Piece is some Sitrinillah or some KBB Mask.


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Gurl...Don't be Blamin' Me. .......
> 
> 
> 
> @La Colocha
> 
> Ya'll come & pick me up so we can go to Cracker Barrel.  I'm payin'. ....
> 
> *Only thing I can serve up in this Piece is some Sitrinillah or some KBB Mask.*



Lmao, no eggs and toast.?


----------



## chebaby

La Colocha said:


> If we lived near each other we would be at denny's or somebody's kitchen. Im hongray.,





IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Gurl...Don't be Blamin' Me. .......
> 
> 
> 
> @La Colocha
> 
> Ya'll come & pick me up so we can go to Cracker Barrel.  I'm payin'. ....
> 
> Only thing I can serve up in this Piece is some Sitrinillah or some KBB Mask.


see i knew we were half the gang for a reason, we speak the same language
ruby tuesdays is my place half rack of ribs keeps me happy


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> *Lmao, no eggs and toast.?*


 
La Colocha

Nah Son....

Some Butters N Bars Hair Mask and some BFH Olive Drench.  _*Lemme see what else is in there.  Oh Yeah....& Njoi's Moisturizing Hair Milk*._

Let's go to Cracker Barrel so I can get some Pecan Pancakes, Scrambled Eggs & Turkey Sausage.  And Coffee.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> see i knew we were half the gang for a reason, we speak the same language
> *ruby tuesdays is my place half rack of ribs keeps me happy*


 
chebaby
La Colocha

Lawd Che!  Ya'll Musta' Really Got Down. .....

We talmbout Breakfast Food and You talmbout Ribs & Philly Cheese Steak Sammiches.

Ya'll musta' to' it up! .......


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> @La Colocha
> 
> Lawd Che!  Ya'll Musta' Really Got Down. .....
> 
> We talmbout Breakfast Food and You talmbout Ribs & Philly Cheese Steak Sammiches.
> 
> Ya'll musta' to' it up! .......


shooot i dont want no scrambled eggs unless its mixed in my fried rice that imma get with my steak sub


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Well...it don't look like we gone even get a Egg McMuffin......up in here.

so I guess I'm gone try to go back to sleep.

Later Ladies....


----------



## La Colocha

I want the nawlins benedict. Yum, night t http://www.perkinsrestaurants.com/menu/over-the-top-benedicts


----------



## chebaby

later T. 
maybe ill get sleepy soonlol.


----------



## chebaby

La Colocha said:


> I want the nawlins benedict. Yum, night t http://www.perkinsrestaurants.com/menu/over-the-top-benedicts


that dont look like no plate if ribs


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> I want the nawlins benedict. Yum, night t http://www.perkinsrestaurants.com/menu/over-the-top-benedicts


 
La Colocha  I could do "Perkins".......



chebaby said:


> later T.
> maybe ill get sleepy soonlol.


 
chebaby

Night Cree....I'll check on you later.


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> @La Colocha  I could do "Perkins".......
> 
> 
> 
> @chebaby
> 
> Night Cree....I'll check on you later.



T you might as well had started your hair, you'd be about done by now.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @La Colocha  I could do "Perkins".......
> 
> 
> 
> @chebaby
> 
> Night Cree....I'll check on you later.


lmao


----------



## La Colocha

chebaby said:


> that dont look like no plate if ribs



Girl its too early for some ribs, its breakfast after 2:00 a.m..


----------



## Shay72

I see I missed the party.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha  Hmp.  I guess you snoozin' keeping me up to the wee hours of the mernin'.

It was fun tho'.  Even tho' we didn't get no Brek-fast

Anyway, I am under the dryer with Cathy Howse UBH.  Will rinse in a few and steam with Jasmine Hibiscus.

Seriously doubt if I use up anything.


----------



## mkd

I want a steamer I think. I think the standing one will be easier to use.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

mkd said:


> *I want a steamer I think. I think the standing one will be easier to use.*


 
@mkd

Yeah Girl...You Definitely want one. 

It takes DC'ing to the Next Level.

btw: Steaming now with Jasmine Hibiscus


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> @La Colocha  Hmp.  I guess you snoozin' keeping me up to the wee hours of the mernin'.
> 
> It was fun tho'.  Even tho' we didn't get no Brek-fast
> 
> Anyway, I am under the dryer with Cathy Howse UBH.  Will rinse in a few and steam with Jasmine Hibiscus.
> 
> Seriously doubt if I use up anything.



Girl that was rare you being up that late so we had to talk. Afternoon ladies, still sleepy but at least my head is done. Won't do anything to it today, probably moisturize tomorrow with the shea rinse. Just going to relax today and get ready for work later on.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> *Girl that was rare you being up that late so we had to talk*. Afternoon ladies, still sleepy but at least my head is done. Won't do anything to it today, probably moisturize tomorrow with the shea rinse. Just going to relax today and get ready for work later on.


 
La Colocha

That was fun times  And Cree was up too.

I just finished my Hair.  Glad it's done.  Will do it again on Wednesday.

Looking for a BBW Coupon I can use Friday for my oils.  So, If you find anything lemme know.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

So, I pulled about 5 Jasmine's A&S to potentially get through this Summer (at least by September), and here's what I pulled:

Wild Strawberry
Mango Peach
Honey Pear *the Jar is Cracked, so I better go ahead & use it now*
Lemon Sugar *have another Jar*
Cherry Pineapple

I already had a Berries N Cream already open, so I'll be using that too. I have about 1 more use in Hello Sugar Hibiscus. Will save the rest of the Hibiscus and focus on A&S.

All the Other Coconutty, Vanilla, Buttery Scents etc....else can transition into Fall.


----------



## Shay72

I want color . I'm a natural nazi for my hair so that will never happen. I don't like the red of henna. My relaxed hair was always reddish brown. I didn't dye it it just happened naturally during the spring & summer. So I plan to start using more honey and I noticed when I used Vatika Frosting consistently (it has henna extract in it) I saw some lightening of my hair. Also the Urban Nature Styles natural hair salon (they have 3 locations in the DMV) say they do natural dyes. So I have options.

So I decided that if I want to wear twists I will have to pay someone to do it. Freaking $65. I do love twists. When I got my hair braided kinky twists and sengalese twists were my favorites. I could get this done at Urban Nature Styles too. I will do a twist out for tomorrow and pull it up. The good thing about being a daily cowasher is if I hate it I can wash it out in the morning. If I love it I can wear it until I go to personal training on Wednesday and wash it out then.


----------



## chebaby

Shay72 said:


> I want color . I'm a natural nazi for my hair so that will never happen. I don't like the red of henna. My relaxed hair was always reddish brown. I didn't dye it it just happened naturally during the spring & summer. So I plan to start using more honey and I noticed when I used Vatika Frosting consistently (it has henna extract in it) I saw some lightening of my hair. Also the Urban Nature Styles natural hair salon (they have 3 locations in the DMV) say they do natural dyes. So I have options.
> 
> So I decided that if I want to wear twists I will have to pay someone to do it. Freaking $65. I do love twists. When I got my hair braided kinky twists and sengalese twists were my favorites. I could get this done at Urban Nature Styles too. I will do a twist out for tomorrow and pull it up. The good thing about being a daily cowasher is if I hate it I can wash it out in the morning. If I love it I can wear it until I go to personal training on Wednesday and wash it out then.


i love color but i wont be getting any more. i only like honey brown and they always make my hair look dry and unhealthy even when moisturized.
i feel different about vatika frosting. i feel like when i was using that and cocasta everyday my hair darkened lol.


----------



## chebaby

hello everyone. still sleepy and feeling lazy but i gotta get this hair done. if i didnt have gel in my hair i would just co wash.
i dont feel like dealing with no powders or that thick a$$ butters n bars mask so im going to pre poo with vatika oil, shampoo with tui and steam with a&s.


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> @La Colocha
> 
> That was fun times  And Cree was up too.
> 
> I just finished my Hair.  Glad it's done.  Will do it again on Wednesday.
> 
> Looking for a BBW Coupon I can use Friday for my oils.  So, If you find anything lemme know.



Go to the website today and register for newsletters, i think they are sending out $10 off $40 for the sale.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> *Go to the website today and register for newsletters, i think they are sending out $10 off $40 for the sale.*


 
La Colocha I got an e-mail from them today "Final Day Buy 3 Get 1 Free" So does mean I'm already signed up?  I get something via e-mail about err day.

chebaby

Girl, gone and get that hair done. _*glad mine is finished* ..... _


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> hello everyone. still sleepy and feeling lazy but i gotta get this hair done. if i didnt have gel in my hair i would just co wash.
> i dont feel like dealing with no powders *or that thick a$$ butters n bars mask* so im going to pre poo with vatika oil, shampoo with tui and steam with a&s.


 
chebaby

Lawd...Who You Tellin'?  I've only used it once w/Gloves.  It's more like a Clay Treatment than a DC'er.  

Although, I must admit, I did like the end results.  It felt good with Steam although my Water Reservoir thingy had reddish water in it and that kinda made me nervous.

I'll hafta' bring myself to do it again soon.  Because it actually is nice.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @La Colocha I got an e-mail from them today "Final Day Buy 3 Get 1 Free" So does mean I'm already signed up?  I get something via e-mail about err day.
> 
> @chebaby
> 
> Girl, gone and get that hair done. _*glad mine is finished* ..... _


girl im tryna figure out a short cut like maybe i should just co wash, but i wont. ill do the full thing.


IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Lawd...Who You Tellin'?  I've only used it once w/Gloves.  It's more like a Clay Treatment than a DC'er.
> 
> Although, I must admit, I did like the end results.  It felt good with Steam although my Water Reservoir thingy had reddish water in it and that kinda made me nervous.
> 
> I'll hafta' bring myself to do it again soon.  Because it actually is nice.


i thought about steaming with it but i dont think i will.


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> @La Colocha I got an e-mail from them today "Final Day Buy 3 Get 1 Free" So does mean I'm already signed up?  I get something via e-mail about err day.
> 
> @chebaby
> 
> Girl, gone and get that hair done. _*glad mine is finished* ..... _



Yes, you are already signed up. I get something from them everyday too. But i am waiting for friday to stock up on stuff then i will be set for hair and body until black friday.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Speaking of BBW (Wallflowers) Eisani  pm me your addy.  

I can send You:  1 Refill of Pineapple Mango 1 Refill of Sensual Amber and a Full Pk. Refill of Winterberry (if you want them).

Lemme know.  I am going to the P.O. in the a.m.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Right now in my Oil Burner I'm burning Slatkin Caribbean Salsa. 

It is Absolutely


----------



## chebaby

i want those coconut scents on the front page of bbw. esp. the coconut pineapple.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *i want those coconut scents on the front page of bbw. esp. the coconut pineapple.*


 
chebaby

I don't want nothing but the Home Oils.  Lemme go look at what You Talmbout.


----------



## destine2grow

Afternoon ladies chebaby @La and IDareT'sHair I see I missed out on breakfast! 
chebaby u and ex went hard. talmbout some dayum half slab of ribs! Oh chebaby u know u and dat man back together, stop frontin!

So i want to do my hair today but i know i need to do a protein treatment but my hair is also shedding. I dont know if I can do a protein treatment and also use alter ego. What do u ladies think?


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> Right now in my Oil Burner I'm burning Slatkin Caribbean Salsa.
> 
> It is Absolutely



I was going to get that one but didn't know how it would smell.


----------



## La Colocha

chebaby said:


> i want those coconut scents on the front page of bbw. esp. the coconut pineapple.



I have a little preview lotion of that one and the dry down is more of a coconut. I really like the coconut passionfruit.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

destine2grow said:


> So i want to do my hair today but i know i need to do a protein treatment but my hair is also shedding. *I dont know if I can do a protein treatment and also use alter ego*. What do u ladies think?


 
destine2grow

Follow up with plenty of Moisture.  What are you thinking of using for your Protein Rx?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> *I was going to get that one but didn't know how it would smell*.


 
La Colocha

It smells amazing.   Incredibly delicious

I had also got a Calypso Sun.  The Caribbean Salsa smells soooo much better.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Afternoon ladies. Wow yall had fun last night; had me rollin. Not doing much today just chillin and spending time with the family. BTW this week I used up a SSI pumpkin defrizzer ( have 1 backup)  and  sheamoisture coconut shampoo ( have backups).


----------



## destine2grow

IDareT'sHair said:


> destine2grow
> 
> Follow up with plenty of Moisture.  What are you thinking of using for your Protein Rx?



IDareT'sHair I am going to use okra wimfrey! I need to order more too!


----------



## Shay72

My accessories addiction is flaring up again . In the past two weeks I've bought 4 pairs of earrings, 2 bracelets, and a headband yet I am looking at more stuff . It amazes me that I can find so many earrings that fit my criteria.I only wear hoops and only ones that go straight through the ear, no fishooks. I'm getting into scarves too. I have a coach ponytail scarf that I use like a headband. Oh yeah, I just bought a scarf today. From the member on here that makes the handmade silk scarves and sells them on etsy.


----------



## Eisani

IDareT'sHair :reddancer: Thank you, I'll pm shortly!!

We're at the lake again. I prefer the pool. I've already been bit by a mosquito and ran away from a spider  *** nature. I need wine and a grilled bratwurst.


----------



## chebaby

destine2grow said:


> Afternoon ladies @chebaby @La and @IDareT'sHair I see I missed out on breakfast!
> @chebaby u and ex went hard. talmbout some dayum half slab of ribs! Oh @chebaby u know u and dat man back together, stop frontin!
> 
> So i want to do my hair today but i know i need to do a protein treatment but my hair is also shedding. I dont know if I can do a protein treatment and also use alter ego. What do u ladies think?


i refuse to say that we are back together, its gonna take more than a surf and turf, him saying my hair is like cree's, and asking me do i want more hair products for me to admit that that surf and turf was though.

i just finished my hair. i didnt feel like steaming so i just left the a&s on for 10 minutes and then braided with shea rinse and naturalista butter. i did 10 braids instead of my normal 8 braids.


----------



## chebaby

oh and the naturalista butter is only 4oz but i will not repurchase when im done(unless she comes out with more scents). this one smells like almonds. i only purchased it to support her since she was the one that was on the news about racists attacking her facebook page or something like that.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

What you doing?


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> What you doing?


eating chicken and chocolate doughnuts dont ask.
theres a marathon of criminal minds on so you know im watching that.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

destine2grow said:


> @IDareT'sHair I am going to use okra wimfrey! I need to order more too!


 
destine2grow

You should be mighty fine with this Combo.  Okra Wimfrey+AE Garlic sounds delish!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *eating chicken and chocolate doughnuts dont ask.*
> theres a marathon of criminal minds on so you know im watching that.


 
@chebaby

Lawd...Girl...I won't. 

....Last night musta' been a trip.

What Avocado & Silk did you use?


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Lawd...Girl...I won't.
> 
> ....Last night musta' been a trip.
> 
> What Avocado & Silk did you use?


 what???? its just like roscoes chicken and waffles i just improvise.

yall make me want some okra winfrey ill get it after i finish my AO PB and 1 claudies protein
eta: i used pineapple upside down cake i love love love that scent. even better than berries and cream


----------



## Ltown

Hi ladies! Busy yesterday shopping and stuff i'm tired. Not doing anything hair related.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> what???? its just like roscoes chicken and waffles i just improvise.
> 
> *yall make me want some okra winfrey* ill get it after i finish my AO PB and 1 claudies protein
> *eta: i used pineapple upside down cake i love love love that scent*. even better than berries and cream


 

chebaby

Okra is incredibly _"Mild"_.  I don't think it's strengthening at all (IMO) It's no UBH  It's more moisturizing to me than anything.

I think that's why Folx can DC with it and not follow up with anything.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

Okra says it has Keratin Protein, Wheat & Soy Proteins, Sea Kelp Extract... but it sure feels totally moisturizing.

Unbelievable.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> *Okra says it has Keratin Protein, Wheat & Soy Proteins*, Sea Kelp Extract... but it sure feels totally moisturizing.
> 
> Unbelievable.


wow thats amazing. keratin is supposed to be the strongest protein right? i look for keratin to be within the first few ingredients of my proteins.
i wanna try an egg in conditioner or mayo for a protein treatment once but i dont know if i ever will. i stop the food in hair thing at oils and coconut milk


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *wow thats amazing. keratin is supposed to be the strongest protein right? i look for keratin to be within the first few ingredients of my proteins.*
> i wanna try an egg in conditioner or mayo for a protein treatment once but i dont know if i ever will. i stop the food in hair thing at oils and coconut milk


chebaby

Yeah..._Keratin_ is the 2nd Ingredient after _Okra_. 

Gurl...You'll hafta' try it so you can see what I'm talmbout. 

It leaves your hair Amazingly Soft & Smooth.  

Hmp.  Maybe it's the Okra & Sea Kelp.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Yeah..._Keratin_ is the 2nd Ingredient after _Okra_.
> 
> Gurl...You'll hafta' try it so you can see what I'm talmbout.
> 
> It leaves your hair Amazingly Soft & Smooth.
> 
> Hmp.  Maybe it's the Okra & Sea Kelp.


dang, one more vendor on my list. i normally dont get anything from her. but next month ill get the two new products and the okra. oh and maybe the new fortifying mask because i think it has egg in it


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> dang, one more vendor on my list. i normally dont get anything from her. but next month ill get the two new products and the okra. oh and maybe *the new fortifying mask because i think it has egg in it*


 
chebaby

Yeah...it does.  Egg Yolk Powder.  

I'm surprised you don't have that in your Stash of Powda's.

Yeah, You'll definitely hafta' get that Okra so we can compare notes.  

You know we both love _Skrong_ Protein Treatments.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

mkd

mk -- How would you 'describe' SSI Okra?


----------



## mkd

chebaby the ssi okra is the business. It makes your hair smooth and silky. I dc with it, no moisture after.

IDareT'sHair, is the claudies protein stronger?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

mkd said:


> @chubby, the ssi okra is the business. It makes your hair smooth and silky. I dc with it, no moisture after.
> 
> @IDareT'sHair,* is the claudies protein stronger?*


 
mkd

I think it is About the same.  It's not heavy/strong at all.  It feels really good.  Kinda like SSI fortifying.  Lightweight.  IMO.

Check the spelling on Chebaby's mention.......


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> @La Colocha
> 
> It smells amazing.   Incredibly delicious
> 
> I had also got a Calypso Sun.  The Caribbean Salsa smells soooo much better.



I will have to get that one on friday then. I think you would like the pineapple orchid. We seem to be drawn to the same scents.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> I will have to get that one on friday then. *I think you would like the pineapple orchid. We seem to be drawn to the same scents*.


 
La Colocha

I just looked at that one on-line.  It's on my list.


----------



## chebaby

mkd said:


> @chubby, the ssi okra is the business. It makes your hair smooth and silky. I dc with it, no moisture after.
> 
> @IDareT'sHair, is the claudies protein stronger?


did you call me chubby
im gonna try the okraand i love the claudies protein. its amazing on dry and wet hair.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> did you call me chubby
> im gonna try the okra*and i love the claudies protein. its amazing on dry and wet hair.*


 
chebaby

I like that Claudie Protein too.  Imma hafta' pull out a Reconstructor (now that I've finished up Okra Wimfrey).  

I might pull either Dumb Blonde, K-Pak or I have one by L'anza I need to get to.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> I like that Claudie Protein too.  Imma hafta' pull out a Reconstructor (now that I've finished up Okra Wimfrey).
> 
> I might pull either Dumb Blonde, K-Pak or I have one by L'anza I need to get to.


im gonna steam with the last of my first jar of claudies next week.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *im gonna steam with the last of my first jar of claudies next week.*


 
chebaby

Lemme go out to my Stash and find something for Wednesday.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Lemme go out to my Stash and find something for Wednesday.


im gonna pull out some stuff to use up within the next few weeks or more.
right now im thinking jasmines a&s, claudies proetin, my shea mix, naturalista butter, shea rinse(which stays in the shower) and AV shea amla (sine no one will take it off my hands)


----------



## mkd

mkd said:


> chubby, the ssi okra is the business. It makes your hair smooth and silky. I dc with it, no moisture after.
> 
> IDareT'sHair, is the claudies protein stronger?



I meant chebaby. I am on my iPad and it auto corrected to chubby


----------



## chebaby

mkd said:


> I meant @chebaby. I am on my iPad and it auto corrected to chubby


 no problem. my iphone does it all the time.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *im gonna pull out some stuff to use up within the next few weeks or more.*
> right now im thinking jasmines a&s, claudies proetin, my shea mix, naturalista butter, shea rinse(which stays in the shower) and AV shea amla *(sine no one will take it off my hands)*


 
@chebaby

I just made another little quick sale.... 

I pulled the L'anza Reconstructor. Imma really go hard this summer on cleaning up some stuff.

We should say we're gone use *X* amount of stuff before Labor Day. 

So, we can start clearing out for BF Haulin'......


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> I just made another little quick sale....
> 
> I pulled the L'anza Reconstructor. Imma really go hard this summer on cleaning up some stuff.
> 
> We should say we're gone use *X* amount of stuff before Labor Day.
> 
> So, we can start clearing out for BF Haulin'......


speaking of BF i have no idea what i would get. most of the stuff i have now wouldnt be staples, i like them but dont love them, except the dew and jasmines.
im cutting kbb and a few others.


----------



## Ltown

mkd said:


> I meant chebaby. I am on my iPad and it auto corrected to chubby



mkd, that was me at first so i turned it off.  I still can jack up a conversation i went and got a pen to helped.


----------



## bronzebomb

chebaby said:


> Ex SO said my hair reminds him of Cree summers in her younger years. He just tryna get on my good side lol.


 
Men know how to get us, don't they?  THat was nice of him.  I would have been 



La Colocha said:


> To anyone who is interest bbw semi annual sale starts friday. This is the last time the classics will be in stores unless its an outlet store. So if you like pearberry, and nem, get them while they are hot. They will be $3 each for the first 3 days, also stuff will be up to 75% off. Sale lasts until july 3rd so check it out. I will post about it on friday on my way out the door to the sale.
> 
> _Sent from my raggedy arse laptop_


 



IDareT'sHair said:


> @La Colocha
> 
> That was fun times And Cree was up too.
> 
> I just finished my Hair. Glad it's done. Will do it again on Wednesday.
> 
> Looking for a BBW Coupon I can use Friday for my oils. So, If you find anything lemme know.


 


chebaby said:


> i want those coconut scents on the front page of bbw. esp. the coconut pineapple.


 
I didn't know I needed the coupon...I'm glad I didn't throw it away.  I looked at the flyer and said...yay!

I  the Coconut scents.  I'm getting everything in the Exotic Coconut, my favorite.

For breakfast...I love Eggspectations and Waffle House (I'm from the South) I haven't found one in Baltimore.


----------



## chebaby

i forgot i have a mhc guava hair balm. its not like all the other hair balms ive tried, this one is really very light and has speck or white in it. i will pull it out later to use on braid outs. only thing is the first ingredient is honey so i wonder how thats gonna hold up.


----------



## destine2grow

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> I like that Claudie Protein too.  Imma hafta' pull out a Reconstructor (now that I've finished up Okra Wimfrey).
> 
> I might pull either *Dumb Blonde*, K-Pak or I have one by L'anza I need to get to.



IDareT'sHair I might have to give this a try


mkd said:


> @chebaby the ssi okra is the business. It makes your hair smooth and silky. I dc with it, no moisture after.
> 
> @IDareT'sHair, is the claudies protein stronger?





IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Yeah..._Keratin_ is the 2nd Ingredient after _Okra_.
> 
> Gurl...You'll hafta' try it so you can see what I'm talmbout.
> 
> It leaves your hair Amazingly Soft & Smooth.
> 
> Hmp.  Maybe it's the Okra & Sea Kelp.


chebaby I agree with how IDareT'sHair and mkd describe the Okra. It is now a staple for me. This will always be in my stash.

I am not an heavy protein users. The SSI fortifying mask is strong enough for me. I have never tried any of the hard protein. I'm too scared.


----------



## Eisani

I am exhausted and he's talking about going to someone's house after we shower. After I shower I'm putting on pj's and watching LMN. I aint going nowhere else today. Idk what to use to wash my hair, bit the sun has it feeling like hay in the middle of the barn.


----------



## destine2grow

Where is everybody?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Eisani

Sounds like you had a nice time at the Lake! 

That was a great way to unwind especially since you worked those long hours yesterday and then had Baby Pisster!


----------



## Loves Harmony

Okay... I am not feeling the Htn. The leave in make my hair hard as rocks, the lotion sits on top of my hair, andthe spray is ok. Im in love with kbb ss leave in...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Loves Harmony said:


> *Okay... I am not feeling the Htn. The leave in make my hair hard as rocks, the lotion sits on top of my hair, andthe spray is ok.* Im in love with kbb ss leave in...


 
Loves Harmony

WOW!  That's too bad.  That's like my "All Time Favorite"  All of them.

I crave that Stuff. 

I'm speechless.


----------



## Loves Harmony

I may swap with someone on the board for something else. I wanted to love her products so bad. Guess to much protein in the leave in and I tried the leave ( wet and dry) hair felt like hay.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Loves Harmony

Uh...So...What are you looking to "Swap?"

I. really. need. to. break. my. hydrathermal. naturals. addiction.

ETA:  What % is used?


----------



## Loves Harmony

Htn lotion 4oz 90% left and you know the leave in 8 oz 95% left... Any shescent it leave in, beemine milk, kbb ss.... Any kind of hair milk...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Loves Harmony said:


> Htn lotion 4oz 90% left and you know the leave in 8 oz 95% left... *Any shescent it leave in, beemine milk, kbb ss.... Any kind of hair milk...*


 
Loves Harmony

I just looked at your Request in the Exchange Forum. erplexed

Dang....I have Nada.


----------



## chebaby

hey ladies, im back on. looking for something to buy lol.


----------



## Loves Harmony

Heres a pic


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @La Colocha
> 
> It smells amazing.   Incredibly delicious
> 
> I had also got a Calypso Sun.  The Caribbean Salsa smells soooo much better.




I agree!!! The Salsa is a favorite of mine now!!! 

And La, the coconut passionfruit is so good, too! I'm gonna get the large sizes of that!


----------



## Loves Harmony

Have an conditioner you wouldnt mind parting with?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *hey ladies, im back on. looking for something to buy lol.*


 
chebaby

Imma try'ta hang until HV debuts her Conditioner.  I have 'several' Items en route.  Which should all be here sometime next week.

What You Lookin' at?

Oh, I keep forgetting to tell you, I got Claudie's New Reconstructor and Fortifying Conditioner.  I will let you know how they are after I try them.

Brownie518 and Shay72  Likes them.

You know we Lurves Our Protein!


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @mkd
> 
> I think it is About the same.  It's not heavy/strong at all.  It feels really good.  Kinda like SSI fortifying.  Lightweight.  IMO.
> *
> Check the spelling on Chebaby's mention*.......


----------



## Loves Harmony

I wonder if ssi will have a sale tomorrow since the new products come out... I asked on fb but no respond.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Imma try'ta hang until HV debuts her Conditioner.  I have 'several' Items en route.  Which should all be here sometime next week.
> 
> What You Lookin' at?
> 
> Oh, I keep forgetting to tell you, I got Claudie's New Reconstructor and Fortifying Conditioner.  I will let you know how they are after I try them.
> 
> @Brownie518 and @Shay72  Likes them.
> 
> You know we Lurves Our Protein!


yes! we do love our proteins. 
the only thing i really really want is some rhassoul powder/clay and bee mine curly butter. since the local store is no longer carrying it i have to order.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Finished up 1 Bottle of Hairveda's Avosoya Oil.  I ordered 2 during my little HV Haul. 

Of course I have no idea how soon I'll be getting it.

I still have a small amount of Cocosta.  I may pull that out or Claudie Exlir.


----------



## Shay72

I finally finished my bottle of Sweet Almond oil. I have it in now for a HOT then I will do an oil rinse. Perfect timing since I have all of those ceramide oils on the way. Of course ya'll know I still have other oils here but now I feel like I am down to staples. I need to see what these new oils will be like. I have grapeseed love, sunflower, hemp seed, and rice bran oils on the way. I got some hemp seed butter too. I've always liked it.


----------



## La Colocha

Brownie518 said:


> I agree!!! The Salsa is a favorite of mine now!!!
> 
> And La, the coconut passionfruit is so good, too! I'm gonna get the large sizes of that!



Hey ladies, yes it is ms.b. The only of the three that smells true to its name. Get some while you can because it is le and will be leaving after the citrus collection is introduced.


----------



## destine2grow

Just about finish with my hair. Sitting here with my turbie won waiting for my hair to get 85% dry so I can apply shea moisture curl and style milk with evoo.

Jasmine A&S made my hair so soft... my twist were unraveling. Oh well. I may take them a loose even though I did them today. I will probably just wear my hair in a lil bun.

Have any of you ladies ever used HV cons as a leave in? I used the moist 24/7 as a leave in, in dd hair and it worked pretty well. Her hair is always dry. I have to m&s her hair 2x a day.


----------



## La Colocha

bronzebomb said:


> Men know how to get us, don't they?  THat was nice of him.  I would have been
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't know I needed the coupon...I'm glad I didn't throw it away.  I looked at the flyer and said...yay!
> 
> I  the Coconut scents.  I'm getting everything in the Exotic Coconut, my favorite.
> 
> For breakfast...I love Eggspectations and Waffle House (I'm from the South) I haven't found one in Baltimore.




Bb, you don't need a coupon to go but it helps a lot and also if you ever go do your surveys on your receipt and keep them. Those never expire, i had thrown away a few of them before one of the sales people told me about it and i never knew. They are usually $10 off $30 and you can use more than 1 at a time, just do seperate transactions, hope this helps.


----------



## destine2grow

La Colocha said:


> Bb, you don't need a coupon to go but it helps a lot and also if you ever go do your surveys on your receipt and keep them. *Those never expire*, i had thrown away a few of them before one of the sales people told me about it and i never knew. They are usually $10 off $30 and *you can use more than 1 at a time, just do seperate transactions, hope this helps.*




La Colocha girl shut up. I didn't know that. I will be doing this.

Used up QB BRBC I have no back ups.


----------



## La Colocha

destine2grow said:


> [/B]
> 
> @La Colocha girl shut up. I didn't know that. I will be doing this.
> 
> Used up QB BRBC I have no back ups.



Yep destine, i belong to their facebook group and those ladies are serious about bbw as we are with hair products. And you talking about stashes they will put some of ours to shame. They help you save a lot of money and that is what im about.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Loves Harmony

I pm'ed you again.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Finished Up 1 Njoi Creations Roots Nourishing Hair Balm. 

Ordered a Back-Up.  Should be here tomorrow.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> Finished Up 1 Njoi Creations Roots Nourishing Hair Balm.
> 
> *Ordered a Back-Up.  Should be here tomorrow*.



Hmph.....


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *Hmph*.....


 
Brownie518

Hush Ms. B!  

I don't have any Isha......and this is been doing me right, it was either this or pulling out the HTN.


----------



## Eisani

Bbw honors expired coupons too  So does Yankee. I've gone into both and told them I had a coupon but left it at home and they've honored them.

IDareT'sHair are there any hair products you DON'T like? I swear everything you use gets a  lol!!


----------



## Loves Harmony

Sorry! I was doing some homework.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> Hush Ms. B!
> 
> I don't have any Isha......and this is been doing me right, it was either this or pulling out the HTN.





I like that Isha...use that HTN, girl, if it does your hair good.


----------



## Brownie518

Eisani said:


> Bbw honors expired coupons too  So does Yankee. I've gone into both and told them I had a coupon but left it at home and they've honored them.
> *
> @IDareT'sHair are there any hair products you DON'T like? I swear everything you use gets a  lol!!*



I know, right, E!!  She's the anti-Ltown...


----------



## Shay72

Another strike against the SSI Macadamia Fixing Gel. I used it for twisting on damp hair for a twistout tomorrow. As usual I'm heavy handed and wasn't looking in the mirror. When I did I had all this white ish in my hair. I hope it dries clear .


----------



## Ltown

Brownie518 said:


> I know, right, E!!  She's the anti-Ltown...


 
Brownie, why you trying to start up something  Us naturals have to be particular about our products everything don't work for everyone.  You know after my hair disaster I'm definately going to be particular 

IDareT'sHair is special because like Eisani said no one likes everything 

IDareT'sHair, I can't find Njoi root balm on the site is that another special order?


----------



## La Colocha

Mornin ladies, its getting hot already outside, supposed to get up to 100. Lawd i will be in the house. Was going to moisturize today but my hair is feeling pretty good so i will wait until tomorrow.


----------



## bronzebomb

La Colocha said:


> Bb, you don't need a coupon to go but it helps a lot and also if you ever go do your surveys on your receipt and keep them. Those never expire, i had thrown away a few of them before one of the sales people told me about it and i never knew. They are usually $10 off $30 and you can use more than 1 at a time, just do seperate transactions, hope this helps.


 
Thanks!  I may dig up a few other coupons too!  

Now, all I need is for Vanilla bean and Tranquil Breezes (from victoria Secret) to come back!


----------



## destine2grow

Morning ladies! i am going to cowash my hair later today, it is so greasy from using BRBC. I knew i shouldnt use it but it had just a corner left and I got tired of looking @ the jar!


----------



## Ese88

Loves Harmony the HTN leave in didn't work for me either. I threw an almost full bottle in the bin, it made my hair too brittle and stiff. I kept trying to like it and use it but then I thought, this isn't making my hair feel good, I need to let it go. The lotion was ok.

I have a sample of komaza califia moisturising cream and a slightly used juices and berries coming my way soon. I am satisfied with the dew but its hard to moisturise with it while in box braids so i'm looking for a spray.
I'm very happy that my hair is hardly breaking but I am experiencing some shedding. I'm just going to monitor it for a while, it could be it's just my time because i can' remember the last time my hair shed like this.


----------



## natura87

Helllllooo!


Still wearing the braidout poof thing. I will DC and stuff tonight. I can finally get all my hair into a nice pony puff in the back, it hangs low and I like it. It has taken this long bcuase I have insane shrinkage. Victory is mine!

I'll cowash with Tresemme Naturals for sure. I will finish the Sof and Free Olive and Milk Protein spray (I use it as a refresher) by the end of the week or I'll just say to Hades with it. I love it as a refresher but that last smidge at the bottom just wont leave. I'd say there is about 1/0th of the 12 oz bottle left. I have one more use of my Lustrasilk and that will be gone.


----------



## Shay72

The macadamia fixing gel did dry clear and I got a very defined twistout. My hair is looking pretty much like a style that BrOnzeqt did on youtube this past week. Half up, half down style. It is really cute but I  my wash n go's. I  my unmanipulated texture and I guess what I'm really in love with is my fro. So that means I will be cowashing this out tomorrow. I know I'm a mess .

What's funny to me is one of my coworkers who really loves my hair today said so you got the curly q's from twisting your hair,right? No sweetie I have these curly q's naturally. It's how my hair grows out of my head. Always needing something to explain why our hair is  curly . Well you know I said it to her nicer than that but I did tell her no I would have these curly q's without twisting my hair.


----------



## Charz

I want that gallon of wen fig


----------



## Zaz

Hello ladies, I was doing a little spring cleaning and noticed a bottle of sulfur powder that I bought when I first found the boards, I don't actually oil my scalp so I have no use for it, anyone want it?


----------



## Ltown

Zaz said:


> Hello ladies, I was doing a little spring cleaning and noticed a bottle of sulfur powder that I bought when I first found the boards, I don't actually oil my scalp so I have no use for it, anyone want it?


Zaz, I have a bottle too and tried to give it away. The ladies of U1B1 don't be mixing up much around here. I'm go to the sulfur thread someone will jump on it.  It worked for me but dried out my scalp.


----------



## bronzebomb

Oyin Handmade is officially off the top 3 list.  The Honey Hemp conditioner will be the only repurchase.  

Komaza Hair Care is #1.  I purchased the Califia Moisturizing Spray and the Styling Pudding during the Memorial Day sale...

The Spray is   I'll try the pudding when I take my kinky twists down.

I think I am going to use Miss Jessie's as my non-natural "finished look" product.  I like the 2 conditioners, Curly Meringue and Curly ButterCreme


----------



## Eisani

Zaz said:


> Hello ladies, I was doing a little spring cleaning and noticed a bottle of sulfur powder that I bought when I first found the boards, I don't actually oil my scalp so I have no use for it, anyone want it?


 I'll take it if you stll have it. 

Talked to the man unit's mother today on my lunch hour and she said she found the quilt I wanted for the summer at BB&B on clearance plus she had a coupon and a gift card. Her final price was $6 for a King quilt and the shams! I love her!


----------



## Loves Harmony

Ese88 said:


> @Loves Harmony the HTN leave in didn't work for me either. I threw an almost full bottle in the bin, it made my hair too brittle and stiff. I kept trying to like it and use it but then I thought, this isn't making my hair feel good, I need to let it go. The lotion was ok.
> 
> 
> Thats exactly how my hair felt when i used both products.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

I received my Enso package today.


----------



## chebaby

does anyone have bee mine curly butter? preferably the island mango scent? im willing to trade something.


----------



## Shay72

I was wondering when the question about Sunshine starting a natural hair soirity (sp?) would be brought up here ? I can see how some folks would think it is silly but I can see the deeper meaning in it too.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> I know, right, E!!  *She's the anti-Ltown...*


 
@Brownie518 @Eisani

This Statement is actually quite true. There are very few products I dislike. 

And when I dislike them, I really dislike them

But for the most part, my hair gets along great with just about everything.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Eisani said:


> I'll take it if you stll have it.
> 
> *Talked to the man unit's mother today on my lunch hour and she said she found the quilt I wanted for the summer at BB&B on clearance plus she had a coupon and a gift card. Her final price was $6 for a King quilt and the shams! I love her!*


 
Eisani

Gone & Get in Good with MIL   (Just don't let her see that Stash)


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Got Quite a bit of a Haul today.  My Jasmine Came and I got a nice package from Ltown and a coupla' other thangs I ordered.....

but no Oyin?  Hmp.  Where My Stuff?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ltown said:


> @IDareT'sHair, *I can't find Njoi root balm on the site is that another special order?*


 
@Ltown

Hmp. You're right.erplexed It's not on there It was when I ordered my 2.

Moisturizing now with Njoi's Healthy Hair Butta' with MSM.


----------



## La Colocha

Hey ladies, got my jasmines today in the mail. Everything smells good, summer peach isn't bad i smell the peach with other stuff mixed in. More like a floral peach, and berry and cream reminds me of fruity pebbles. Not up to much but trying to stay cool.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@La Colocha

Mine Came too.

I got _mostly_ Coconut Stuff. Exotic Coconut, Mango Coconut, Caribbean Coconut, Tahitian Vanilla and Black Currant Vanilla.

I musta' been feeling Extra Coconutty that day.


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> @La Colocha
> 
> Mine Came too.
> 
> I got _mostly_ Coconut Stuff. Exotic Coconut, Mango Coconut, Caribbean Coconut, Tahitian Vanilla and Black Currant Vanilla.
> 
> I musta' been feeling Extra Coconutty that day.



I have a few of those scents. Now its time for me to dig in and use some of these jars so i can try the new stuff later on.


----------



## chebaby

Shay72 said:


> I was wondering when the question about Sunshine starting a natural hair soirity (sp?) would be brought up here ? I can see how some folks would think it is silly but I can see the deeper meaning in it too.


i dont see the big deal about it. others are saying its silly but let the girl have her dang sorority. if people join then clearly others are interested. and i think its a good idea when you think about the fact that people already have natural hair meet ups. they can go to girls and boys centers and teach the girls how to do their hair. if they are going to go deeper then it would be good if they start teaching people how to take care of themselves all over, from the inside out, using natural and organic skin care, eating right ect.....
i think its cool if you are into that kinda stuff.


----------



## Ltown

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Ltown
> 
> Hmp. You're right.erplexed It's not on there It was when I ordered my 2.
> 
> Moisturizing now with Njoi's Healthy Hair Butta' with MSM.



IDareT'sHair, i emailed Njoi and its special ordered so got that coming.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ltown said:


> @IDareT'sHair,* i emailed Njoi and its special ordered so got that coming.*


 
@Ltown

That's good. Lawd....I blew through that Jar too fast, but it felt really good on my Scalp, Hair & New Growth.  She had another Brazilian something Butter that Brownie518 was gone order?

I like the Healthy Hair Butta w/ MSM too, but don't want to overdo it on the MSM.


----------



## Ltown

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Ltown
> 
> That's good. Lawd....I blew through that Jar too fast, but it felt really good on my Scalp, Hair & New Growth.  She had another Brazilian something Butter that Brownie518 was gone order?
> 
> I like the Healthy Hair Butta w/ MSM too, but don't want to overdo it on the MSM.



IDareT'sHair, i ordered that too.  After using MTG, and sulfur my hair was dry so imo any sulfur/msm that i will be using will be mixed with butter, instead of oil.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ltown  That Healthy Hair Butta' w/MSM is some good stuff right there

That was another one of Brownie518 Pusha' Ideas!


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Ltown  That Healthy Hair Butta' w/MSM is some good stuff right there
> 
> *That was another one of @Brownie518 Pusha' Ideas!*




I see you, T!!! 


that is some good stuff, though.


----------



## Brownie518

La Colocha said:


> Mornin ladies, its getting hot already outside, *supposed to get up to 100*. Lawd i will be in the house. Was going to moisturize today but my hair is feeling pretty good so i will wait until tomorrow.




@ bolded - What the...????


----------



## Brownie518

Ltown said:


> @Brownie, why you trying to start up something  Us naturals have to be particular about our products everything don't work for everyone.  You know after my hair disaster I'm definately going to be particular
> 
> @IDareT'sHair is special because like Eisani said no one likes everything
> 
> @IDareT'sHair, I can't find Njoi root balm on the site is that another special order?



I'm just messin' with you, Ltown!! 

I keep forgetting to convo Njoi and get that Root stuff and that Brazilian stuff she had up there.


----------



## chebaby

im about to go on and order a jar of bee mine curly butter. im so upset the store isnt carrying it anymore
thats all im gonna get though because i havent used anything up this week but im sure my first bottle of shea rinse and a jar of claudies protein will be gone by the end of this week.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> I'm just messin' with you, @Ltown!!
> 
> *I keep forgetting to convo Njoi and get that Root stuff* and that Brazilian stuff she had up there.


 
@Brownie518

I To' that Root Stuff Up! 

And I had a 4 ounce Jar.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @La Colocha
> 
> Mine Came too.
> 
> I got _mostly_ Coconut Stuff. Exotic Coconut, Mango Coconut, Caribbean Coconut, Tahitian Vanilla and Black Currant Vanilla.
> 
> I musta' been feeling Extra Coconutty that day.


you must have really been feeling the coconut flava


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> *I To' that Root Stuff Up!*
> 
> And I had a 4 ounce Jar.



Yes you did!!!! How long did you have that thang? A week? 

 Can't wait to try it...

I hope my manager gives me tomorrow off. erplexed


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *im about to go on and order a jar of bee mine curly butter*. im so upset the store isnt carrying it anymore
> thats all im gonna get though because i havent used anything up this week but im sure my first bottle of shea rinse and a jar of claudies protein will be gone by the end of this week.


 
chebaby

Yeah, Just Gone & Get it Girl........:fallenang.......... (Bad Influence)


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Yeah, Just Gone & Get it Girl........:fallenang.......... (Bad Influence)


i dont know why i want it so bad but i do


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> Yes you did!!!! How long did you have that thang? A week?
> 
> Can't wait to try it...
> 
> *I hope my manager gives me tomorrow off.* erplexed


 
Brownie518

Is _Urine Nation_ In Today????  

Yeah, I had it about 1 week.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *i dont know why i want it so bad but i do*


 
@chebaby

Because You're A PJ Gone Totally Outta Control


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Hey ladies. I didn't order the new stuff from SSI because they're a bit pricey. I saw she even added a new butter in that category as well. I will wait for reviews or a sale.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *Hey ladies. I didn't order the new stuff from SSI because they're a bit pricey.* I saw she even added a new butter in that category as well. *I will wait for reviews or a sale*.


 
curlyhersheygirl

Oh, the New Stuff Came Out today uh?  And No Discount?erplexed

Lemme go look & see what She Puttin' Down....


----------



## destine2grow

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> *Is Urine Nation In Today*????
> 
> Yeah, I had it about 1 week.




Please tell me why I have a dummy cart for SSI with $119 worth of stuff in there?  She need to gone head and have a sale!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> 
> Oh, the New Stuff Came Out today uh? And No Discount?erplexed
> 
> Lemme go look & see what She Puttin' Down....


 
Hmp.  I hope when HV Launches her new Green Conditioner...She has a Sale.

If not, I probably won't buy none  Sista' Need a Discount.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> 
> Oh, the New Stuff Came Out today uh? And No Discount?erplexed
> 
> Lemme go look & see what She Puttin' Down....


 
Yeah they can be ordered but since they're new I didn't want to pay full price not knowing how they would work for my hair.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> Hmp. I hope when HV Launches her new Green Conditioner...She has a Sale.
> 
> If not, I probably won't buy none *Sista' Need a Discount*.


 
For real especially when you not sure if your hair will like it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

destine2grow said:


> *Please tell me why I have a dummy cart for SSI with $119 worth of stuff in there?* She need to gone head and have a sale!


 
@destine2grow

The Only 2 I've ever Dummied Up $119 dollas' for is BJ, HTN or Curlmart. (ETA:  1 Mean 3)

It was was a Dummy Cart made up by a Big Dummy & didn't get clicked on.


----------



## destine2grow

IDareT'sHair said:


> @destine2grow
> 
> The Only 2 I've ever Dummied Up $119 dollas' for is BJ, HTN or Curlmart.
> 
> It was was a Dummy Cart made up by a Big Dummy  & didn't get clicked on.



IDareT'sHair I'm about to make a dummy cart for HV. I'm scared to see what the total will be. I love the SSI cons I have tried so far so I am getting them all in the bigger sizes as well as trying a few things but I wont order these items until she has a sale.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

destine2grow said:


> @IDareT'sHair I'm about to make a dummy cart for HV. I'm scared to see what the total will be. I love the SSI cons I have tried so far so I am getting them all in the bigger sizes as well as trying a few things but I wont order these items *until she has a sale*.


 

She may have one for the 4th. Hopefully there will be reviews on the new stuff by then.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

destine2grow said:


> @IDareT'sHair *I'm about to make a dummy cart for HV. I'm scared to see what the total will be.* I love the SSI cons I have tried so far so I am getting them all in the bigger sizes as well as trying a few things but I wont order these items until she has a sale.


 
destine2grow

My HV Carts always look Scary and then when she Posts Her Sale then it  becomes

Yeah....Gotta Catch them Sales.  It's a Must.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *She may have one for the 4th.* Hopefully there will be reviews on the new stuff by then.


 
curlyhersheygirl

I think You're Right Curly.


----------



## hannan

Evening ladies!

I guess I just had a bad moment with that shea rinse. I used it earlier and I was fine. Perhaps I was just sensitive to the smell because it was nearing that time of the month. 

Jasmine's has her hibiscus on sale for 10 bucks again. As if we all need to give her any more money.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@destine2grow Lemme know Da' Damage on that HV Cart .......

@hannan @La Colocha just told me it is $10.00 Again.erplexed

hannan Did you get/try the Hibiscus?  It's really good.  La Colocha also pointed out there is only 2 Options (Au Naturale or Scented) but it doesn't let you specify the scents.


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> @destine2grow  Lemme know Da' Damage on that HV Cart .......
> 
> @hannan @La Colocha just told me it is $10.00 Again.erplexed



Its under sweet deals only scents available are unscented and au naturale.


----------



## hannan

IDareT'sHair said:


> @destine2grow Lemme know Da' Damage on that HV Cart .......
> 
> @hannan @La Colocha just told me it is $10.00 Again.erplexed
> 
> @hannan Did you get/try the Hibiscus?  It's really good.  La Colocha also pointed out there is only 2 Options (Au Naturale or Scented) but it doesn't let you specify the scents.



IDareT'sHair I sure did! I have four jars of it  I tried one out in pink sugar kisses this past weekend for the first time and my hair felt so good rinsing it out. And the smell was yummy


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Re:  The Au Naturale vs Scented.  I bet if I/You Specified a "Scent" You could get it.   

I just wouldn't wanna be stuff with that Pink Jasmine (YUK). 

 And who knows what "Scented is?"  

Hmp. I needs to SPEC-I-FY.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

hannan said:


> @IDareT'sHair *I sure did! I have four jars of it  I tried one out in pink sugar kisses this past weekend for the first time and my hair felt so good rinsing it out. And the smell was yummy *


 
hannan

I Agree.  That Hibiscus is the Hi-Bizness


----------



## destine2grow

hannan said:


> Evening ladies!
> 
> I guess I just had a bad moment with that shea rinse. I used it earlier and I was fine. Perhaps I was just sensitive to the smell because it was nearing that time of the month.
> 
> Jasmine's has her hibiscus on sale for 10 bucks again. As if we all need to give her any more money.



hannan Whatchu say Willis.  Imma bout to go order some don't judge me!


----------



## chebaby

i just made a cart for ssi and all my stuff is only $45. but imma need a sale to get my stuff because even $45 is too much for me to pay for her stuff because im not a fan of most of her stuff.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> Its under sweet deals only scents available are *unscented *and au naturale.


 
La Colocha

No it's "Scented" 

But I need to know what that Is.

_*not that i'm buyin' any....just sayin'*_


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> @La Colocha
> 
> No it's "Scented"
> 
> But I need to know what that Is.
> 
> _*not that i'm buyin' any....just sayin'*_



There is a description of scented i think its essential oils.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> i just made a cart for ssi and all my stuff is only $45. but imma need a sale to get my stuff because even *$45 is too much for me to pay for her stuff because im not a fan of most of her stuff.*


 
chebaby

I know You're Not. .....  But you do need to try that Okra.

She usually has a Sale around the 4th.  (You can wait until then)


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> I know You're Not. .....  But you do need to try that Okra.
> 
> She usually has a Sale around the 4th.  (*You can wait until then*)


 you have too much faith in me


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> *There is a description of scented i think its essential oils*.


 
La Colocha

Like what?  Lemme go look.

_*not that i'm buyin' any...just for research purposes*_


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Jasmine's shea rinse has replaced HV moist pro for me ; I really like it. I will be trying the hibiscus DC when I finish one of the two moisture DC's I have open at the moment.


----------



## destine2grow

IDareT'sHair said:


> @destine2grow Lemme know Da' Damage on that HV Cart .......
> 
> @hannan @La Colocha just told me it is $10.00 Again.erplexed
> 
> @hannan Did you get/try the Hibiscus?  It's really good.  La Colocha also pointed out there is only 2 Options (Au Naturale or Scented) but it doesn't let you specify the scents.



IDareT'sHair my dummy cart is $99.95


----------



## chebaby

OT: yall need to try that new berry salad from wendy's


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @La Colocha
> 
> Like what? Lemme go look.
> 
> _*not that i'm buyin' any...*just for research purposes**_


 
 Go on Dr T


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> @La Colocha
> 
> Like what?  Lemme go look.
> 
> _*not that i'm buyin' any...just for research purposes*_



It doesn't say what exactly, email her.


----------



## chebaby

curlyhersheygirl said:


> Jasmine's shea rinse has replaced HV moist pro for me ; I really like it. I will be trying the hibiscus DC when I finish one of the two moisture DC's I have open at the moment.


it replaced oyin honey hemp for me. honey hemp will still be a repurchase but not every time i run out because shea rinse is like an exact dupe for it.


----------



## La Colocha

chebaby said:


> OT: yall need to try that new berry salad from wendy's



Can't mix fruit and greens. I like my bacon ranch too much.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

chebaby said:


> it replaced oyin honey hemp for me. honey hemp will still be a repurchase but not every time i run out because shea rinse is like an exact dupe for it.


 
You're right I was trying to place what it reminds me of and it's honey hemp but I can choose the fragrance.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> It doesn't say what exactly, *email her.*


 
La Colocha

E-Mailed Her. 

Hmp.  Ain't No Shame No Where In My PJ Game


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

chebaby said:


> OT: yall need to try that new berry salad from wendy's


 
 I will give that try next time. I always get the baja salad


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> Is *Urine Nation* In Today????
> 
> Yeah, I had it about 1 week.



 

Yes, she is. Starting trouble, too. 



destine2grow said:


> Please tell me why *I have a dummy cart for SSI with $119 worth of stuff* in there?  She need to gone head and have a sale!



 destine, what you got in there? 



IDareT'sHair said:


> Hmp.  I hope when HV Launches her new Green Conditioner...She has a Sale.
> 
> *If not, I probably won't buy none*  Sista' Need a Discount.



Girl, stop. You know you gettin it.  And so am I


----------



## destine2grow

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *Jasmine's shea rinse has replaced HV moist pro for me* ; I really like it. I will be trying the hibiscus DC when I finish one of the two moisture DC's I have open at the moment.


curlyhersheygirl Really! I love HV moist pro. If its really that good and have great scents I might switch to Jasmine and order HV every once in a while.


chebaby said:


> OT: yall need to try that new berry salad from wendy's


chebaby you always eating. I will have to check it out tho


----------



## chebaby

destine2grow said:


> @curlyhersheygirl Really! I love HV moist pro. If its really that good and have great scents I might switch to Jasmine and order HV every once in a while.
> 
> @chebaby you always eating. I will have to check it out tho


girl, i luvs my food. im tryna do a mini diet though well see how long that lasts lol.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

destine2grow

Shea rinse is more moisturizing and I use alot less. My favorite RO conditioners from HV are acai phyto and moist condition.


----------



## destine2grow

Brownie518 said:


> Yes, she is. Starting trouble, too.
> 
> 
> 
> destine, what you got in there?
> 
> 
> 
> Girl, stop. You know you gettin it.  And so am I


Brownie518 Girl some of everything. I got the soft honey rinse, avocado con, okra, moisture mist, eve avocado oil, fortifying mask, amazon pomade, and some buttahs 


chebaby said:


> girl, i luvs my food. im tryna do a mini diet though well see how long that lasts lol.


chebaby I can't do a diet I like to eat what I want when I want. I do eat less when I call myself trying to diet.


----------



## destine2grow

Did any of you see the tread about the Corioliss Titanium Styling Iron on sale for $99 with 5 flex pays?


----------



## chebaby

destine2grow said:


> @Brownie518 Girl some of everything. I got the soft honey rinse, avocado con, okra, moisture mist, eve avocado oil, fortifying mask, amazon pomade, and some buttahs
> 
> @chebaby I can't do a diet I like to eat what I want when I want. I do eat less when I call myself trying to diet.


im just giving up sodas(yes, my beloved pepsi is getting the boot) and im going to stop ordering out at work. we always order greasy fat food like pizza im going to be eating tons of fish, salads, fruit and subway


----------



## chebaby

La Colocha said:


> Can't mix fruit and greens. I like my bacon ranch too much.


i love the bacon ranch too.


----------



## Shay72

chebaby said:


> i dont see the big deal about it. others are saying its silly but let the girl have her dang sorority. if people join then clearly others are interested. and i think its a good idea when you think about the fact that people already have natural hair meet ups. they can go to girls and boys centers and teach the girls how to do their hair. if they are going to go deeper then it would be good if they start teaching people how to take care of themselves all over, from the inside out, using natural and organic skin care, eating right ect.....
> i think its cool if you are into that kinda stuff.


ITA. I would so join. Especially if they focus on self esteem too. Some of our little girls need so much help in that department. 



IDareT'sHair said:


> @hannan Did you get/try the Hibiscus? It's really good. La Colocha also pointed out there is only 2 Options (Au Naturale or Scented) but it doesn't let you specify the scents.


Girl,please I just put the scents in the comment box on Paypal. They were $10 in the sweet deals section.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72

I Knows How to Get My Scents! .......  

Gurl I ain't worried.....

Are You Gettin' Any?

_*i'm not gettin' anymore...seriously*_


----------



## Shay72

IDareT'sHair
I ordered 4. I'm waiting for that order to get here. I ordered some Shea Rinses too. It has been a staple for a while for me.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72 said:


> @IDareT'sHair
> *I ordered 4.* I'm waiting for that order to get here. I ordered some Shea Rinses too. It has been a staple for a while for me.


 
Shay72

What Scents Are you Gettin'?


----------



## Brownie518

Avocado & Silk and Hibiscus are Buy 1 Get 1 Half off...just in case no one posted this yet


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> Avocado & Silk and *Hibiscus are Buy 1 Get 1 Half off*...just in case no one posted this yet


 
Brownie518

LAWD................

*runs to look*


----------



## Shay72

Wen gallons are on QVC right now.


----------



## La Colocha

I was on my way out the door to work and had to come back and look. I see yall, lmao goodnight.


----------



## Shay72

Cotdamn that gallon is expensive!


----------



## divachyk

Received oyin package today and maybe I ordered the wrong items/scents. I'm unsure what to think just yet as my long-term analysis but my 1st analysis is:

Honey Wash (honey)- didn't lather up all that great for me. I even made sure I shook the bottle well. I wash with a bath cloth not a loofah/sponge so maybe that's to blame.

Afterbath (coco mango)- smells, meh although my skin feels good. Doesn't feel overly oily/sticky.

Honey Water (honey) - I like how it spritzes on although I'm unsure if I'll repurchase. Scent not that lasting.

Honey Hemp - not yet used.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> LAWD................
> 
> *runs to look*


 

I still shouldn't get any.....  The Shipping is cheaper too

Still Not doing it!


----------



## hannan

Brownie518 said:


> Avocado & Silk and Hibiscus are Buy 1 Get 1 Half off...just in case no one posted this yet



Aww man! $2.50 more than it woulda been!


----------



## Shay72

Between Jasmine & Sarenzo Beads . Having all these willy nilly sales!


----------



## chebaby

divachyk said:


> Received oyin package today and maybe I ordered the wrong items/scents. I'm unsure what to think just yet as my long-term analysis but my 1st analysis is:
> 
> Honey Wash (honey)- didn't lather up all that great for me. I even made sure I shook the bottle well. I wash with a bath cloth not a loofah/sponge so maybe that's to blame.
> 
> Afterbath (coco mango)- smells, meh although my skin feels good. Doesn't feel overly oily/sticky.
> 
> Honey Water (honey) - I like how it spritzes on although I'm unsure if I'll repurchase. Scent not that lasting.
> 
> Honey Hemp - not yet used.


i dont think the honey wash is supposed to lather much.


----------



## Shay72

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Shay72
> 
> What Scents Are you Gettin'?


 
The sad thing is I don't even know. I usually write my orders down with scents and everything in my little order book. I have the order and no scents. I would need to go back in e-mail and check.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

divachyk

I'm not sure about the Honey Wash.....I haven't received mine yet.  But it was only $5.00. 

I already knew it basically got Mixed Reviews.erplexed

I think I would be upset if I paid full price. 

I also got the Coco Mango.  Oh Well.  We'll See.


----------



## divachyk

curlyhersheygirl and destine2grow, I need HV to have another sale. I will purchase SitriNillah. Likely nothing else. Trying to bee good. 

mkd, do you have ipad 1 or 2. I just recently purchased 1 because they were deeply discounted (in comparison to the 2).

IDareT'sHair - is SSI stronger, same or milder than Ion Effective Care? Where did you get your burning oil? TMy dh likes Satsuma from the body shop. He's the smell good extraordinaire of the family. He purchased me a musk smelling one because I love musks. Even love the body oil musks.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> i dont think the honey wash is supposed to lather much.


 
chebaby

I Agree.  I don't think so either.

I got 1 Coco Mango and 1 Royal Almond.  I hope they don't stank.


----------



## divachyk

IDareT'sHair said:


> @divachyk
> 
> I'm not sure about the Honey Wash.....I haven't received mine yet.  But it was only $5.00.
> 
> I already knew it basically got Mixed Reviews.erplexed
> 
> I think I would be upset if I paid full price.
> 
> I also got the Coco Mango.  Oh Well.  We'll See.


You location --- > St. Haul AME is too funny!  I only purchased because it was $5. I would not purchase at full price.


----------



## divachyk

I wish I could stay longer and chat but school's a-calling. I'm the teacher and hafta grade papers (this is my 2nd gig - I'm an adjunct college instructor). Note to self: assign less work so you can increase your LHCF time.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

divachyk said:


> @IDareT'sHair - *is SSI stronger, same or milder than Ion Effective Care? Where did you get your burning oil? TMy dh likes Satsuma from the body shop. He's the smell good extraordinaire of the family. He purchased me a musk smelling one because I love musks. Even love the body oil musks.*


 
divachyk

To Me, it's Lightweight but very, very good.  So is Ion tho'.

I get my Home Fragrance Oils mainly from Bath & Body Works.  I like 'some' of the Body Shops Oil too.  I'll get them from there if they're on Sale.

I think BBW's are more concentrated and you don't hafta' use as much.

I also like Yankee Candles Home Fragrance Oils.


----------



## divachyk

@IDareT'sHair - Body shop dropped us a tip they will be having a sale soon. Why? The dh was debating on a list of fragrances and the lady was like, if you can wait until next month (next month would be June since we purchased our items in May), we're having a sale.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

divachyk said:


> @IDareT'sHair -* Body shop dropped us a tip they will be having a sale soon.* Why? The dh was debating on a list of fragrances and the lady was like, *if you can wait until next month (next month would be June since we purchased our items in May), we're having a sale.*


 
divachyk

I like that Tabacco Flower and a few of their Holiday Scents.  They had one, one Winter Called:  Cashmere and it was absolutely wonderful

BBW is also having a Sale.  That Caribbean Salsa is Wonderful.  You should treat him to that one.


----------



## chebaby

im about to place an order for something. ill let yall know what i get


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *im about to place an order for something. ill let yall know what i get*


 

chebaby

From "Whom" May I Ask? ...... .......


----------



## divachyk

IDareT'sHair said:


> @divachyk
> 
> I like that Tabacco Flower and a few of their Holiday Scents.  They had one, one Winter Called:  Cashmere and it was absolutely wonderful
> 
> BBW is also having a Sale.  That Caribbean Salsa is Wonderful.  You should treat him to that one.


@IDareT'sHair - lol, I should. He's a firefighter and the dudes joke him about he always smells good. I guess all those years of talking about a nice smelling man is just .


----------



## Loves Harmony

IDareT'sHair said:


> @divachyk
> 
> I like that Tabacco Flower and a few of their Holiday Scents. They had one, one Winter Called: Cashmere and it was absolutely wonderful
> 
> BBW is also having a Sale. That Caribbean Salsa is Wonderful. You should treat him to that one.


 

Please tell my eyes are misleading me. I will drive to Florida to shop that sale. I love me some body shop.


----------



## destine2grow

Why am I on Jasmines website and I do not see the Hibiscus con for $10. Instead she has the A&S B1G1 half off, hibiscus is B1G1 half off, and the Last Ultra Nourishing con is $8


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> From "Whom" May I Ask? ...... .......


im about to get the ssi okra i wont get her curly girl stuff until she has a sale.


----------



## mkd

divachyk, i have the 1. My husband has the 2. It's a tad bit sleeker but i love mine.


----------



## mkd

Hi ladies!


----------



## chebaby

destine2grow said:


> Why am I on Jasmines website and I do not see the Hibiscus con for $10. Instead she has the A&S B1G1 half off, hibiscus is B1G1 half off, and the Last Ultra Nourishing con is $8


when you go to the hibiscus for buy 1 get one there is a drop down box for the second jar and you can choose "no thanx".


----------



## destine2grow

chebaby so when I click no thanks will the price be $10 or $15 since I only got 1? With other companies it would just be the reg price of $15


----------



## chebaby

destine2grow said:


> @chebaby so when I click no thanks will the price be $10 or $15 since I only got 1? With other companies it would just be the reg price of $15


oh i get what you are saying. because $10 was a sale price and not the regular price?
im not sure, maybe you can email her, i hear shes really sweet.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

destine2grow said:


> *Why am I on Jasmines website and I do not see the Hibiscus con for $10. *Instead she has the A&S B1G1 half off, hibiscus is B1G1 half off, and the Last Ultra Nourishing con is $8


 
destine2grow

Go under "Sweet Deals"


----------



## destine2grow

I just tried just getting one and the price is $14.90. Which I don't understand because you get 10% off with the discount code and 10% off $15 is $1.50 making the it $13.50.


----------



## destine2grow

IDareT'sHair said:


> @destine2grow
> 
> Go under "Sweet Deals"


 IDareT'sHair I did


----------



## destine2grow

Have any of you ladies tried Jasmines Intense Recon Hair treatment? If so how did you like it? 

I will pass on the Hibiscus for now. Its not like I need it anyway.


----------



## hannan

@destine2grow I get what you're saying. I think the @10 deal was a glitch while she meant to change it to the B1G1 1/2 off. 

If you put no thanks in the second jar, it'll just bump you down ten cents lower than $15 and you get one jar.

I think I'll wait until there's another 25% sale so I can include the rinses.


----------



## destine2grow

hannan said:


> @destine2grow I get what you're saying. I think the @10 deal was a glitch while she meant to change it to the B1G1 1/2 off.
> 
> If you put no thanks in the second jar, it'll just bump you down ten cents lower than $15 and you get one jar.
> 
> I think I'll wait until there's another 25% sale so I can include the rinses.



hannan yeah thats what i saw. thanks


----------



## IDareT'sHair

destine2grow said:


> @IDareT'sHair *I did*


 
@destine2grow

Gotcha' They were posted for $10.00 earlier. I don't know what happened.

I did get an e-mail back from her. The "Scented" is: A fruity fresh fragrance of Pear, Blackberries, Strawberries, Gooseberries, Raspberries with Musk Undertones.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

destine2grow said:


> Have any of you ladies tried *Jasmines Intense Recon Hair treatment? If so how did you like it?*
> 
> I will pass on the Hibiscus for now. Its not like I need it anyway.


 
destine2grow

I like it.  In fact, I was thinking about Pulling one out to use on Wednesday, but I'll use something else.

Let me know when/if you want 1.  

We might be able to work something out.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> LAWD................
> 
> *runs to look*



You better not get any!!! 



Shay72 said:


> Cotdamn that gallon is expensive!


----------



## Brownie518

destine2grow said:


> I just tried just getting one and the price is $14.90. Which I don't understand because you get 10% off with the discount code and 10% off $15 is $1.50 making the it $13.50.



destine2grow - I thought the discount doesn't count towards Sweet Deals?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

I ain't. 

I got 4 in the Mail today and 1 Babbasu X-treme.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Where errrbody go?  _*Crickets Chirpin' loudly*_

Where "Cree"???


----------



## chebaby

lmao im here. tryna get my curlmart cart together. either imma order from curlmart or sage. im leaning towards sage.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> l*mao im here. tryna get my curlmart cart together. either imma order from curlmart or sage. im leaning towards sage.*


 
@chebaby

Wait! Hold Up Cree....I mean "Che" ...... 

I thought You were getting SheScentIt???


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Wait! *Hold Up Cree*....I mean "Che" ......
> 
> I thought You were getting SheScentIt???


i did

@ the bolded.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *i did*
> 
> @ the bolded.


 
chebaby

Gurl..You Need Rehab

_*so what you gettin' from sage?*_


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Gurl..You Need Rehab
> 
> _*so what you gettin' from sage?*_


i do, i really do but i aint going

i plan on getting so far bee mine luscious and bee mine curly butter. im thinking about getting the bee mine scalp sulfur serum.

you know you need to be sitting in rehab right next to me.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> i do, i really do but i aint going
> 
> i plan on getting so far bee mine luscious and bee mine curly butter.* im thinking about getting the bee mine scalp sulfur serum.*
> 
> *you know you need to be sitting in rehab right next to me.*


 
@chebaby

I was thinkin' the Same Thing. WOW!

Don't get that Crazy Serum. You ain't gone neva' use it. Save that $

How many times have you given me that Serum? 

You know you don't want that. (Anyway, Claudie Exlir is betta')


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> I was thinkin' the Same Thing. WOW!
> 
> Don't get that Crazy Serum. You ain't gone neva' use it. Save that $
> 
> How many times have you given me that Serum?
> 
> You know you don't want that. (Anyway, Claudie Exlir is betta')


 i dont even know why i got the itch to get it when i generally dont put anything on my scalp.
i just need a haul


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *i dont even know why i got the itch to get it *when i generally dont put anything on my scalp.
> i just need a haul


 
chebaby

Girl...Leave the Serum at Sage. ........


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Girl...Leave the Serum at Sage. ........


you know you want me to buy it cause imma eventually send it to you
i just need something new. i would get enso but imma pass on that lmao.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *you know you want me to buy it cause imma eventually send it to you*
> *i just need something new.* i would get enso but imma pass on that lmao.


 
@chebaby

Don't send No BM Serum this way

Something New?  Did you get any of those Hibiscus?  I think you'd like those.  (Especially with Steam)


----------



## Eisani

Brownie518 said:


> Avocado & Silk and Hibiscus are Buy 1 Get 1 Half off...just in case no one posted this yet


why do I even entertain purchasing when I can bottle my own??? PJ's never die.


IDareT'sHair said:


> @divachyk
> 
> I'm not sure about the Honey Wash.....I haven't received mine yet.  But it was only $5.00.
> 
> I already knew it basically got Mixed Reviews.erplexed
> 
> I think I would be upset if I paid full price.
> 
> I also got the Coco Mango.  Oh Well.  We'll See.


Lemme tell you something about that Honey Wash in Coco Mango. Aint nothing about the scent coco or mango. It smells like honey wash  I only use it to poo and I actually like it that way. I don't see myself using it on my body.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Don't send No BM Serum this way
> 
> Something New?  Did you get any of those Hibiscus?  I think you'd like those.  (Especially with Steam)


i was looking at the hibiscus but she done got my money just a few weeks ago lol.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Eisani said:


> why do I even entertain purchasing when I can bottle my own??? PJ's never die.
> 
> Lemme tell you something about that Honey Wash in Coco Mango. Aint nothing about the scent coco or mango. It smells like honey wash  I only use it to poo and I actually like it that way. I don't see myself using it on my body.


 
Eisani

I mailed Your Refills.  That's interesting (using it as 'Poo)  Did you get any of it when it was $5 bucks?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby
Eisani
Brownie518

*only because ya'll on.....*

Who Gettin' HV's New Green Conditioner?  I AM!


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> @Eisani
> @Brownie518
> 
> *only because ya'll on.....*
> 
> Who Gettin' HV's New Green Conditioner?  I AM!


might. im not sure yet because i dont like her wait times.


----------



## divachyk

mkd - I love my 1. Only had it a few days though. The dh purchased the nook for me (to read Cosmo and other mags while business traveling). We then seen that the ipad 1 was on sale and so he asked if I'd prefer that. I said, SURE. We then took the Nook back and got the ipad. BUT....the nook app is not fully functional on the ipad. The nook ipad app doesn't support mags as of yet (supposedly).  Cosmo has a special edition app which is ok, but I prefer my regular edition Cosmo. Oh well, the ipad offers so much more that I'm willing to live without my Cosmo in e-format.


----------



## EllePixie

chebaby Did you get the new SSI stuff?


----------



## chebaby

EllePixie said:


> @chebaby Did you get the new SSI stuff?


no, im not really a ssi fan so i need a sale if im going to purchase more than one thing from her.


----------



## EllePixie

chebaby said:


> no, im not really a ssi fan so i need a sale if im going to purchase more than one thing from her.



Ooh sorry, I thought you were getting SheScentIt and Sage. The new Brazil Nut Buttercream looks really similar to the Bee Mine and Donna Marie curl creams...I might need to break up with DM so if I could find a replacement that would be .


----------



## chebaby

EllePixie said:


> Ooh sorry, I thought you were getting SheScentIt and Sage. The new Brazil Nut Buttercream looks really similar to the Bee Mine and Donna Marie curl creams...I might need to break up with DM so if I could find a replacement that would be .


i got the okra conditioner because i love protein but i didnt get any of the new curly girl stuff. ill get that when she has a sale.


----------



## Eisani

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Eisani
> 
> I mailed Your Refills.  That's interesting (using it as 'Poo)  Did you get any of it when it was $5 bucks?


Thank you!! My last purchase was during the BF sale so I don't remember how much I paid for it. Couldn't have been much lol!

As far as the green conditioner is concerned, I needs ta see more info.


----------



## destine2grow

Morning Ladies. 

IDareT'sHair I will let you know about the Jasmine's, I will purchase the new con for BJ if she has a sale and depending on the ingredients/price.

chebaby what all did you get from sage? Does sage ever have a sale? I have yet to order from them. Is there shipping price better than curlmart?

I'm going to prepoo and cowash later today! I don't know what I am going to use just yet.


----------



## mkd

divachyk said:


> @mkd - I love my 1. Only had it a few days though. The dh purchased the nook for me (to read Cosmo and other mags while business traveling). We then seen that the ipad 1 was on sale and so he asked if I'd prefer that. I said, SURE. We then took the Nook back and got the ipad. BUT....the nook app is not fully functional on the ipad. The nook ipad app doesn't support mags as of yet (supposedly). Cosmo has a special edition app which is ok, but I prefer my regular edition Cosmo. Oh well, the ipad offers so much more that I'm willing to live without my Cosmo in e-format.


 Yeah, my DH got me a nook for mothers day and the Ipad for our anniversary.  I am trying to decide what to do with my nook.  I may sell it or give it away.  I can't make myself part with it yet.  I love them both


----------



## natura87

I finished a bottle of V05 Tea Therapy conditioner in chamomile tea.

For some reason I decided to do my hair at 2 in the morning. I used V05 and Tresemme Naturals for a moisture kick and the Shea Moisture Deep Treatment Masque as a leave in.


----------



## bronzebomb

mkd said:


> Yeah, my DH got me a nook for mothers day and the Ipad for our anniversary. I am trying to decide what to do with my nook. I may sell it or give it away. I can't make myself part with it yet. I love them both


 
alright!!!  I need details on the iPad.  My birthday is Sunday and I want one.  however, I'm trying to decide on upgrading my iphone 3G to the 4g and getting the ipad or just getting my Gucci and calling it a day.

Is the iPad really worth it?  Is the video quality good?


----------



## Ltown

bronzebomb said:


> alright!!! I need details on the iPad. My birthday is Sunday and I want one. however, I'm trying to decide on upgrading my iphone 3G to the 4g and getting the ipad or just getting my Gucci and calling it a day.
> 
> Is the iPad really worth it? Is the video quality good?


 
bronzebomb, imo IPad is good for traveling but if you use word or any microsoft suite forget it. I didn't do my research and wanted it to replace my laptop for school. You can't download flash or adobe and some videos don't play on ipad.  Apples has compatible apps to microsoft but it cost for each such as if you want to use word apples has works, and something else for excel. I would tell you to compare black tablet to ipad before you get it.


----------



## bronzebomb

Thanks Ltown

so at best, just update my iPhone and leave the iPad alone...I have a laptop.


----------



## mkd

bronzebomb said:


> alright!!! I need details on the iPad. My birthday is Sunday and I want one. however, I'm trying to decide on upgrading my iphone 3G to the 4g and getting the ipad or just getting my Gucci and calling it a day.
> 
> Is the iPad really worth it? Is the video quality good?


 To me its worth it.  Its more like a netbook than a laptop.  The video quality is good.  Its not good for word processing.  I love it but it won't replace a laptop.


----------



## Eisani

I'm just gonna gon' and open an Etsy shop. I'm tired of getting yelled at


----------



## chebaby

destine2grow said:


> Morning Ladies.
> 
> @IDareT'sHair I will let you know about the Jasmine's, I will purchase the new con for BJ if she has a sale and depending on the ingredients/price.
> 
> @chebaby what all did you get from sage? Does sage ever have a sale? I have yet to order from them. Is there shipping price better than curlmart?
> 
> I'm going to prepoo and cowash later today! I don't know what I am going to use just yet.


hey girl i got bee mine curly butter, bee mine luscious moisturizer, ohm sweet hair pudding and oyin juices and berries shipping would have been over $10 but since i ordered over $60 it was free. i dont know if they normally have sales but i know they ship hella fast.
my curl mart order would have been cheaper by like $5 but they ship slow, only ship ups(and i hate ups) and i want my stuff this week lol. normally sage ships same day or next day.
ETA: i was not able to ship your package today. i had to work until 4am and could barely get up today. ill ship it tomorrowdestine2grow


----------



## chebaby

speaking of my sage order, i just checked my email and it has already shipped


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Hey Divas of Hair!

Just got in.  Moisturized with Njoi's Healthy Hair Butta'.  Didn't get any packages today, but I did e-mail Oyin.  Where my package?

Can't wait to do my hair tomorrow.  I think I'll pull out a Jar of ASIAN Coconut Cowash.  I have alot of Butta's & Creams in my hair and I need a little additional cleansing action.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> Hey Divas of Hair!
> 
> Just got in.  Moisturized with Njoi's Healthy Hair Butta'.  Didn't get any packages today, but I did e-mail Oyin.  Where my package?
> 
> Can't wait to do my hair tomorrow.  I think I'll pull out a Jar of ASIAN Coconut Cowash.  I have alot of Butta's & Creams in my hair and I need a little additional cleansing action.


hey lady 
i wanted to not have to co wash until thursday but it is so hot and i just feel like i NEED to rinse my scalp. so tonight i will be oiling my hair overnight with vatika oil and then tomorrow i will cleanse with deva no poo and condition and leave in shea rinse in berries and cream

also now that its so hot my scarf never stays on my head at night now i be fighting to get that thing off in the middle of the night


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby 

I thought you were puttin' the Berries N Cream up for Later?


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> I thought you were puttin' the Berries N Cream up for Later?


i had planned on it but it smells so darn good 
after i use up a few ill just make another purchase for a berries and cream
my next two to use after b&c is carribean coconut and monkey snacks


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *i had planned on it but it smells so darn good *
> *after i use up a few ill just make another purchase for a berries and cream*
> my next two to use after b&c is carribean coconut and monkey snacks


 
chebaby

They Do Smell Amazing!  That's how I feel/felt about Hello Sugar!  I can't stop using it because it smells sooooooooo Good.

I can't wait to try out some of my Coconutty Scents.  That Exotic Coconut smells really good too.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> They Do Smell Amazing!  That's how I feel/felt about Hello Sugar!  I can't stop using it because it smells sooooooooo Good.
> 
> I can't wait to try out some of my Coconutty Scents.  That Exotic Coconut smells really good too.


only thing i have in hello sugar is a a&s. i have the scented oil though so if i ever get the shea rinse base ill just scent it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

When/How Do You Use the A&S and the Ultra Nourish Hair?  

chebaby


----------



## La Colocha

Hi ladies, its still hot as hell out. Can't wait until it rains later this week and cools off. I sweated at work so much last night i had salt on my forehead when i came home, smh. Going to cowash tomorrow and use the rest of the organix cherry blossom will probably open the morrocan oil one next, i won't dc just cowash and moisturize and seal with shea rinse and grapeseed oil. Will do my hair on saturday.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> When/How Do You Use the A&S and the Ultra Nourish Hair?
> 
> @chebaby


i used the nourish on dry hair for a pre poo and i loved it. i havent used it on wet hair yet.
the a&s i used on wet hair a few times and next time i use it i plan on steaming it.


----------



## La Colocha

chebaby said:


> only thing i have in hello sugar is a a&s. i have the scented oil though so if i ever get the shea rinse base ill just scent it.



I just love hello sugar, that fragrance is addicting. I miss the old sunshine.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha  It was super hot here today, but it Stormed.  But tomorrow, it's suppose to be just as hot with a Heat Index Warning.  

It's way to early to be getting this Hot!

chebaby

Sounds like good use of A&S and Ultra Nourish.  I just went out to my stash and pulled out about 3-4 Reconstructors I'll rotate with that Cathy Howse UBH.

I'll use:

Tigi Dumb Blonde
L'azna Reconstructor
Pureloogy Reconstructor
Redken Extreme Rescue Force

I Gotta get Serious about using some of this Stuff up.


----------



## beautyaddict1913

Hello ladies, just dropping in really quickly! Still at the office - ughhh all I do is work! But I washed my hair over the weekend and used up a bottle of Oyin Honey Hemp (have a large one left), a jar of CTDG (1 jar left) and a jar of OHHB (2 jars left). I was glad to have used up those products becuz I got weave yesterday. Just a short neck-length layered hairstyle. I will keep this in about 3 weeks and wear my hair out for 1 wk then Im back in weave until mid-August or September. This year is flying by fast! Its summer til October here so if I can just make it the next 4 months lol! Talk to yall later!


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> @La Colocha  It was super hot here today, but it Stormed.  But tomorrow, it's suppose to be just as hot with a Heat Index Warning.
> 
> It's way to early to be getting this Hot!
> 
> @chebaby
> 
> Sounds like good use of A&S and Ultra Nourish.  I just went out to my stash and pulled out about 3-4 Reconstructors I'll rotate with that Cathy Howse UBH.
> 
> I'll use:
> 
> Tigi Dumb Blonde
> L'azna Reconstructor
> Pureloogy Reconstructor
> Redken Extreme Rescue Force
> 
> I Gotta get Serious about using some of this Stuff up.



They had warnings here too t, i haven't been outside all day. When i stepped out last night it was so humid it took my breath away. Can't wait until fall again, its my favorite time of year.


----------



## hannan

The heat tomorrow is horrible! Mid nineties! 

I think I might cowash in the morning and bun to keep my head cool. With what is the million dollar question.


----------



## La Colocha

I was going to wear my hair out on friday but the colochas are staying up and out of the way. They will be 3 years old coming soon, some look like 90 years old lmao( my gray hurrs).


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Yeah Ladies....We got to do whatever we can to "Beat This Heat!"  

We definitely got to keep thangs nice & moisturized.

It's killing me being under that Wig, but luckily, I am in AC Most of the Day.  Otherwise, I'd be a Hotmess.


----------



## Brownie518

Hey, ladies!!! So, I'm home. My boss gave me the day off. Its hot, too. Tomorrow is supposed to be in the 90s, but will feel like 115!!!!!!!!  WTF is that about???  And Thursday is supposed to be even worse. I will not be leaving the house until Friday. 

I put some CoCasta on my hair earlier, in prep for my wash later. I think I'll use the last bit of this jar of Claudie's Protein and DC with her Deep Moisturizing.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> I put some CoCasta on my hair earlier, in prep for my wash later. *I think I'll use the last bit of this jar of Claudie's Protein and DC with her Deep Moisturizing.*


 
Brownie518

Hi Ms B!

Speaking of Claudie...So I was out in my Stash and Discovered 2 bottles of DC'er.  I love that stuff for cowashing.  I'll be pulling 1 of those bottles out soon.

Hmp.  Wonder where that Isha At?


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> Hi Ms B!
> 
> Speaking of Claudie...So I was out in my Stash and Discovered 2 bottles of DC'er.  I love that stuff for cowashing.  I'll be pulling 1 of those bottles out soon.
> 
> *Hmp.  Wonder where that Isha At*?





That Isha is what you need. Nice 9oz jar. Can't go through that one in a week!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *That Isha is what you need. Nice 9oz jar. Can't go through that one in a week!*


 
Brownie518

I need a little something right about now  I'm feeling the 'Urge'

Can't think of anything I got coming in tho'....Oh yeah, OHM, Claudie & HV.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> I need a little something right about now  I'm feeling the 'Urge'
> 
> Can't think of anything I got coming in tho'....Oh yeah, OHM, Claudie & HV.



What you get from OHM? 

I'm revamping my wish list. I will be ordering from Hydratherma Naturals in the next week or so.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> What you get from OHM?
> 
> I'm revamping my wish list. I will be ordering from Hydratherma Naturals in the next week or so.


 
Brownie518

Oyin Handmade  = 2 Honey Wash &  2 Oils.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I think tomorrow, I will cowash with HV Acai Phyto Berry, Reconstruct, DC etc.....


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

Lawd....I feel like chebaby

I wanna buy something......


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> Oyin Handmade  = 2 Honey Wash &  2 Oils.



Oh yeah. Thats right. 

SO is insisting that I reorganize my stash this week and "get some of this s**t out the way."


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *SO is insisting that I reorganize my stash this week and "get some of this s**t out the way."*


 
Brownie518

Flip that _Shiny_ Hair in His Face a Coupla' times, I bet he'll change his mind.

I want somethingerplexed


----------



## Brownie518

T, I want something, too. I feel like buying the s**t out of everything right now. I really do. I'm ready to go in on HTN, Claudie's, SSI, Jasmine's, and Sally's.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> T, I want something, too. I feel like buying the s**t out of everything right now. I really do. *I'm ready to go in on HTN, Claudie's, SSI, Jasmine's, and Sally's.*


 
@Brownie518

Imma pray this feeling passes by. I really dont need nothing. 

I need to follow up and see when my Claudie, HV etc...is coming.  

Lawd knows I don't need no more Jasmine (for Hair). I just did that little 'swap' for HTN

I'm good. I need to focus on using up this stuff. I just found 3 Tubes of Dumb Blonde.

ETA:  I also have Njoi Creations coming


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> Lawd....I feel like @chebaby
> 
> I wanna buy something......


go on and treat ya self


----------



## Brownie518

Girl, neither of us need a thing!!! I'm going to make a list later and then reup on some staples. i'm going to try not to try anything new.


----------



## chebaby

ill be glad when my sage package gets here so i can spritz my puffs with juices and berries im thinking about trying twist outs again. i may twist with bee mine and leave the twists in for 2 days and then wear a twist out. we'll see how long that lasts lmao.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *go on and treat ya self*


 

@chebaby

Hush I Ain't. Imma use up some of this stuff. 

By End of SummA' I want to have those Reconstructors finished up I listed earlier.

Several Oils, 2-3 HV Whipped Ends Hydration, 3-4 HV Cowashing Conditioners and 4-6 Jasmine A&S's.

This is an Agressive Schedule, but twice a week, I will try to meet it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *Girl, neither of us need a thing!!! I'm going to make a list later and then reup on some staples. i'm going to try not to try anything new.*


 
Brownie518

Gurl... Check It Out:  In 1 Post You Talmbout SO tellin' you to do something with that Crazy Lookin' Stash

And then in the very Next Post, You Talmbout Going on a Major Haul!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> T*, I want something, too. I feel like buying the s**t out of everything right now. I really do.*


 
Brownie518

See ---



Brownie518 said:


> *Girl, neither of us need a thing!!!.*


----------



## chebaby

oh oh T calling people out
aint that the pot.........


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *SO is insisting that I reorganize my stash this week and "get some of this s**t out the way." *


 
Brownie518

    

So, You Talmbout Buyin' What????


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *oh oh T calling people out*
> aint that the pot.........


 
@chebaby
@Brownie518

But Am I Wrong???? .......


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I think I'd feel betta' if I had a Shipping Notice from Somewhere


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> Gurl... Check It Out:  In 1 Post You Talmbout SO tellin' you to do something with that Crazy Lookin' Stash
> 
> And then in the very Next Post, You Talmbout Going on a Major Haul!



Nah, no major haul.  I need to reup on about 5 things. Thats it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *Nah, no major haul.  I need to reup on about 5 things. Thats it*.


 


Brownie518 said:


> *T, I want something, too. I feel like buying the s**t out of everything right now. I really do. I'm ready to go in* on HTN, Claudie's, SSI, Jasmine's, and Sally's.


 
Brownie518

Uh.....Okay.....

Just Sayin' what You Said


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> Uh.....Okay.....
> 
> Just Sayin' what You Said



I WANT  to buy up everything, but I'm not going to. It will pass...

I need CPR, AntiSnap, HTN lotion and oil, and a clarifying poo.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Yeah, I ain't getting nothing either. 

Imma try to wait until HV launches her new Conditioner (hopefully I can wait).

I'm looking forward in doing my Hair tomorrow.  I will make another attempt at Self-Relaxing in about 3 weeks. 

Around 4th of July weekend.erplexed


----------



## Ltown

Hi ladies, just got out of class.  It going to be a hot around here 97-98 too!  I see some hand itching to buy i don't have that itch too many unused stuff.  Maybe some of you can swap out or exchange


----------



## Brownie518

Hey, Ltown! 

Nah, we got it all under control.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Ltown

That's a Great Idea Ltown (about swapping). 

But I think the things are pretty much our own personal Staples that we need.erplexed

I ain't getting nothing.  

I want to try to get through the rest of this SummA' with the Stuff I already have on hand. _*crosses fingers & toes*_


----------



## divachyk

Honey Wash was gifted to the dh! It's a no go for me.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

divachyk

Hmp.  Mine still didn't come

Glad you are putting it to good use.


----------



## divachyk

No shipment yet, IDareT'sHair? WTW (what the what!)


----------



## IDareT'sHair

divachyk

I e-mailed them and got their "Generic" Response (that they received the e-mail).  Maybe I'll get a more detailed answer tomorrow.

It's too late to cancel  However, Eisani said she likes the way it performs as a Shampoo.erplexed


----------



## divachyk

IDareT'sHair - I like lathery things be it body wash or shampoo. The minimal lather the Honey Wash generated as a body wash doesn't motivate me to use it as a shampoo.  Joico Kpak is the best lathering shampoo I have.

I'll ask the dh to try it the Honey Wash as a shampoo  and if I see good lather, then maybe.  I can hear the dh now saying _don't be experimenting on me...you see, he's on his personal HHJ._  Cancer survivor trying to regrow a thinning crown.  I be deep conditioning, moisturizing/sealing, HOTreating, scalp massaging him like he's one of the girls. Let me miss a day...dude will call me out for neglecting his journey.


----------



## divachyk

IDareT'sHair said:


> @divachyk
> 
> I e-mailed them and got their "Generic" Response (that they received the e-mail).  Maybe I'll get a more detailed answer tomorrow.
> 
> It's too late to cancel  However, Eisani said she likes the way it performs as a Shampoo.erplexed



IDareT'sHair - I hate generic responses. They are so unfitting. They know people want specifics. Hopefully you'll get yours soon. I just got mine yesterday so don't let me be acting like I got mine a week ago. I ordered on 29 May (Sun) and got a ship notice on 2 June (Thurs), received on 6 June (Mon).


----------



## IDareT'sHair

divachyk

You two sound like a very Cute Couple.  I like Lather-ry Bath Products as well.  Right now I only use: Perlier, Korres and Serious Skin Care Olive Oil products.

You can definitely feel the difference in these.  They far surpass other body stuff out there on the Market.


----------



## divachyk

IDareT'sHair - Thank you, T. We're middle school sweethearts and he's my bestie. 

I've never heard of those skin care product lines. I have chicken skin as I affectionately call it. The proper term for is Keratosis pilaris so I'm always looking for good skin products.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@divachyk

Since I Started Using those Bath Products....I haven't looked back. 

I like a really good Luxurious Shower/Bath Gel.

IMO:  These set the Bar. You can find some of the _Perlier_ sometimes at Marshall's & TJ Maxx.


----------



## destine2grow

chebaby said:


> hey girl i got bee mine curly butter, bee mine luscious moisturizer, ohm sweet hair pudding and oyin juices and berries shipping would have been over $10 but since i ordered over $60 it was free. i dont know if they normally have sales but i know they ship hella fast.
> my curl mart order would have been cheaper by like $5 but they ship slow, only ship ups(and i hate ups) and i want my stuff this week lol. normally sage ships same day or next day.
> ETA: i was not able to ship your package today. i had to work until 4am and could barely get up today. ill ship it [email protected]destine2grow


chebaby thats cool you couldnt do it today. Get some rest!


divachyk said:


> @IDareT'sHair - I like lathery things be it body wash or shampoo. The minimal lather the Honey Wash generated as a body wash doesn't motivate me to use it as a shampoo.  Joico Kpak is the best lathering shampoo I have.
> 
> I'll ask the dh to try it the Honey Wash as a shampoo  and if I see good lather, then maybe.  I can hear the dh now saying _don't be experimenting on me...you see, he's on his personal HHJ._  Cancer survivor trying to regrow a thinning crown.  *I be deep conditioning, moisturizing/sealing, HOTreating, scalp massaging him like he's one of the girls. Let me miss a day...dude will call me out for neglecting his journ*ey.


divachyk the bolded literally had me lol


divachyk said:


> @IDareT'sHair - Thank you, T. We're middle school sweethearts and he's my bestie.
> 
> I've never heard of those skin care product lines. I have chicken skin as I affectionately call it.* The proper term for is Keratosis pilaris so I'm always looking for good skin products.*




divachyk I also have this on my legs and arms. I was using KP duty step 1 and 2. I purchase it for Dermadoctor. It has helped a little bit. I guess if I would use it consistently I would see more progress. It cost about $60 I heard that AmLactin is good. I think that is the name and you can purchase it at Walgreens. I am going to pick it up sometime this month.

Its hard for me to be consistent because I have tons of lotions that I need to use.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@destine2grow

Girl..How's the Weather there and what are you using to keep your Hair "Moist?" Are you just cowashing & moisturizing?

Or...have you started Misting?


----------



## chebaby

im going out for a new job tomorrow, well several new jobs lol. i need a change. yall wish me luck. i need it lol.


----------



## destine2grow

IDareT'sHair said:


> @destine2grow
> 
> Girl..How's the Weather there and what are you using to keep your Hair "Moist?" Are you just cowashing & moisturizing?
> 
> Or...have you started Misting?


IDareT'sHair it has been extremely hot here in the mid to high 90's. I have been staying in the house and cowashing. I would like to mist but I don't know how I am going to do that wearing the wig when I go out. 

I am considering get some box braids. That way I can continue to cowash and I will be able to spritz my hair.


----------



## mkd

chebaby good luck with your job search. 

I need to moisturize and retwist my hair. I am going to bun until I wash on Friday. My twist out is still holding up well. 

Brownie518 I need clarifying poo too.  I Think I am going to get the gvp nexus one that T told me about.


----------



## divachyk

@destine2grow -- remind me again, what part of FL are you? I'm northwest and it's been 100+ here.

The derm gave me some stuff but it's so drying to the non-chicken skinned areas that I was like da-heck with this.


----------



## destine2grow

divachyk said:


> @destine2grow -- remind me again, what part of FL are you? I'm northwest and it's been 100+ here.
> 
> The derm gave me some stuff but it's so drying to the non-chicken skinned areas that I was like da-heck with this.



divachyk I'm in central FL


----------



## Eisani

It was a disrespectful 99 degrees here today and more of the same tomorrow. We aint sposed to have all this heat here.


----------



## divachyk

and where ate you located Eisani?


----------



## divachyk

mkd and Brownie518, I like Quantum Clarifying shampoo from Sally's.


----------



## Ltown

Greeting ladies!  Brownie518, IDareT'sHair, I'm glad you are good!  Someone please tell me how good is this dumb blonde reconstructor is, I seen Mkd talk about it, how well does it match up with Aphoghee or Claudies, price wise it's more but it's larger of course.  I've been seeing it at TJMax for $14 larger container so I guess the price is right!


----------



## Ese88

I'm under the steamer right now doing a treatment with komaza honeycomb and intense moisture therapy Think the steamer improved my scalp issues since I used it last week, so I hope it gets even better, because it's still really itchy.


----------



## Ese88

chebaby, good luck with the job search! I'm right there with you, but no luck so far


----------



## La Colocha

Morning ladies, finished cowashing and used up the organix cherry blossom. Not doing anything much today, its supposed to storm later.


----------



## mkd

Ltown said:


> Greeting ladies! @Brownie518, @IDareT'sHair, I'm glad you are good! Someone please tell me how good is this dumb blonde reconstructor is, I seen Mkd talk about it, how well does it match up with Aphoghee or Claudies, price wise it's more but it's larger of course. I've been seeing it at TJMax for $14 larger container so I guess the price is right!


 Ltown, I like the dumb blonde.  I think you should try it if you see it at TJMaxx.  I used it as a rinse out but next time I will DC with it.  My curls were springy and moisturized!


----------



## Eisani

divachyk I'm in the north! We think 90 is too much lol! I was wondering if my post made it becahse I got er uh, interrupted and distracted


----------



## Eisani

Do yall know this man told me if I wanted to go see Chaka nem at the end of July, I can't spend any money between now and the week before?? That's 6 weeks! I want to go so I'm gonna try. He said that would be my reward for having some discipline.


----------



## natura87

Hello. I put my hair in twists for a few days using Shea Moitsure's smootihe. I have 2 more uses and then it will be gone.


----------



## Priss Pot

My Qhemet sale order came in today.

Does the texture of the CTDG change over time?  My CTDG from a couple years ago is kinda solid.  I mean, it still works, I just have to work my hands a little harder to emulsify it before applying it to my hair.  The CTDG batch that I got today is way creamier.


----------



## chebaby

hello everyone
i am very surprised by curl junkie smoothing lotion. i think i love it. last night i cleansed my hair with deva no poo and conditioned and detangled with shea rinse and then used the smoothing lotion in the shower and man oh man, my hair was already detangled but i could instantly tell that this stuff has a butt load of slip. i mean a whole butt load lmao.
so then i used it along with naturalista butter(which will not be a repurchase, this is the only butter that doesnt make my hair soft) and i clipped each end about half an inch. 
my twist out turned out cute but i still co washed it out because i dont like twist outs compared to braid outs.
so i co washed with the rest of my shea rinse(used it up, have countless back ups lol) and used the smoothing lotion as a leave in and put on my zing.
i think cj smoothing lotion is my new love.


----------



## La Colocha

chebaby said:


> hello everyone
> i am very surprised by curl junkie smoothing lotion. i think i love it. last night i cleansed my hair with deva no poo and conditioned and detangled with shea rinse and then used the smoothing lotion in the shower and man oh man, my hair was already detangled but i could instantly tell that this stuff has a butt load of slip. i mean a whole butt load lmao.
> so then i used it along with naturalista butter(which will not be a repurchase, this is the only butter that doesnt make my hair soft) and i clipped each end about half an inch.
> my twist out turned out cute but i still co washed it out because i dont like twist outs compared to braid outs.
> so i co washed with the rest of my shea rinse(used it up, have countless back ups lol) and used the smoothing lotion as a leave in and put on my zing.
> i think cj smoothing lotion is my new love.



Che if its anything like the smoothing conditioner i bet its great. I loved that conditioner but it just got too expensive. I used it up way too fast to continue to purchase.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I just read in the Jasmine Thread there is 30% off until tomorrow (June 9th).  I'm tempted to buy.........


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Oh....By the Way:  Hi Ladies......

Under the Dryer with Tigi Dumb Blonde will rinse out in a Sec and Steam with Jasmine Hibiscus.

Other than that, not much going on.  I should use up the Hibiscus today.  I will move on to Berries N Cream in A&S.


----------



## EllePixie

IDareT'sHair said:


> I just read in the Jasmine Thread there is 30% off until tomorrow (June 9th).  I'm tempted to buy.........



Whimper.


----------



## chebaby

La Colocha said:


> Che if its anything like the smoothing conditioner i bet its great. I loved that conditioner but it just got too expensive. I used it up way too fast to continue to purchase.


La Colocha, ive never used the smoothing conditioner but i can see how it would get to expensive. im already addicted to the smoothing lotion because of the way it just glides right on. and last night i did my twists on soaking wet hair with a ton of lotion because i used too much and this stuff sunk right into my hair and dried in two hours my hair never dries in two hours unless i use a tiny bit of product and dry in a towel for a few minutes. 
this weekend im gonna put my hair in medium twists using the smoothing lotion and bee mine curly butter
my hair is so light and fluffy. this stuff reminds me of kckt the way it glides on but is way lighter than kckt. kckt takes forever and a day to dry even without the custard on top.


----------



## EllePixie

chebaby said:


> La Colocha, ive never used the smoothing conditioner but i can see how it would get to expensive. im already addicted to the smoothing lotion because of the way it just glides right on. and last night i did my twists on soaking wet hair with a ton of lotion because i used too much and this stuff sunk right into my hair and dried in two hours my hair never dries in two hours unless i use a tiny bit of product and dry in a towel for a few minutes.
> this weekend im gonna put my hair in medium twists using the smoothing lotion and bee mine curly butter
> my hair is so light and fluffy. this stuff reminds me of kckt the way it glides on but is way lighter than kckt. kckt takes forever and a day to dry even without the custard on top.



IMO the Smoothing Lotion murders the Smoothing Conditioner. The Conditioner is great but for me did not have long lasting moisture to leave it in.

When I did my KBB revisit the other day, and I couldn't get excited about it, all I could think of was how good the Smoothing Lotion is (since they both have glycerin high on the list). It was like having an affair with bad sex.


----------



## chebaby

tonight i have to remember to stick another jasmines shea rinse in the shower so i can co wash with it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> tonight i have to remember to stick another jasmines shea rinse in the shower so i can co wash with it.


 
chebaby

I bought more (Hibiscus) I'm so Done.


----------



## chebaby

EllePixie said:


> IMO the Smoothing Lotion murders the Smoothing Conditioner. The Conditioner is great but for me did not have long lasting moisture to leave it in.
> 
> When I did my KBB revisit the other day, and I couldn't get excited about it, all I could think of was how good the Smoothing Lotion is (since they both have glycerin high on the list). It was like having an affair with bad sex.


YES! first thing i thought about when trying the lotion was kbb sweet ambrosia. there is no comparison. and i used to LOVE the kbb milk. i never use leave ins to detangle, i do my detangling in the shower but i can tell this stuff is amazing with the slip.
i cant wait to use it on my twists this weekend.
and [email protected] the bad sex analogy


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> I bought more (Hibiscus) I'm so Done.


you are add-ict-ed  bj might have to fight for her money now, she got competition.
im gonna put the carribean coconut in there. then after thats done ill go back to honey hemp, then after honey hemp is gone ill go back to shea rinse
i gotta take my smoothing lotion out of the shower before i start using it everyday. or the other people in the house start using it


----------



## EllePixie

chebaby said:


> YES! first thing i thought about when trying the lotion was kbb sweet ambrosia. there is no comparison. and i used to LOVE the kbb milk. i never use leave ins to detangle, i do my detangling in the shower but i can tell this stuff is amazing with the slip.
> i cant wait to use it on my twists this weekend.
> and [email protected] the bad sex analogy



MHHM!!!  It's like if you decided to cheat on your man (which noooo I have never done), then you do the deed and you're like OMG I just ruined my relationship for that?!?!

Speaking of KBB, my Super Silky is coming today...lol I am such a product whore.

I'm looking at this Jasmine's and I forgot how cheap it is...I kind of want to order a couple of bottles of the Shea Rinse to RO. I usually leave-in my Honey Hemp.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

Well the Damage is Done. *I''m so Ashaned* 

 But, Trust & Believe BJ will gets her Monnneeeees


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Finished Up A  Hibiscus.  Had to Slap some A&S on top of it.  

Under the Steamer now for a few.


----------



## chebaby

EllePixie said:


> MHHM!!!  *It's like if you decided to cheat on your man (which noooo I have never done), then you do the deed and you're like OMG I just ruined my relationship for that?!?!
> *
> Speaking of KBB, my Super Silky is coming today...lol I am such a product whore.
> 
> I'm looking at this Jasmine's and I forgot how cheap it is...I kind of want to order a couple of bottles of the Shea Rinse to RO. I usually leave-in my Honey Hemp.


yea ive never done that either
the she rinse is like an exact dupe for the honey hemp IMO. except i think the shea rinse is better as a leave in because for some reason honey hemp is a great co wash but not a great leave in for me.

ETA: when im through with my last bottle of kbb sa im not repurchasing. im gonna stock up on smoothing lotion and generally i can use glycerine all year around so i hope thats the case with the smoothing lotion.


----------



## chebaby

ok, dont fake like yall didnt know i was gonna change my mind. aint no way im putting my hair in twists this weekend
im gonna stick with my half a week braid out and half a week wash and go because thats whats been working for me.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I got a little haul in today. 

 My HTN Swap with Loves Harmony arrived.  I got a WEN Fig and my stuff from Njoi Creations.

Still waiting on Claudie, Oyin (I think that's it)


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> I got a little haul in today.
> 
> My HTN Swap with Loves Harmony arrived.  I got a WEN Fig and my stuff from Njoi Creations.
> 
> Still waiting on Claudie, Oyin (I think that's it)


did you get the wen gallon? i was looking at that but i have to finish my deva, cj daily fix and asian coconut.
my sage order should arrive tomorrow. no telling when my ssi and qhemet order will come
this weekend im gonna stock up on smoothing lotion.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *did you get the wen gallon? *i was looking at that but i have to finish my deva, cj daily fix and asian coconut.
> my sage order should arrive tomorrow. no telling when my ssi and qhemet order will come
> this weekend im gonna stock up on smoothing lotion.


 

@chebaby

Heck Nah...

.I don't want no Gallon of Nothing around here ......  I change up too much to having a Gallon of anything.

No Godzillia Gallons I got 16 ounces.

ETA: *cough..although i am tryna' get a bottle of @Brownie518 Moist 24/7 Gallon.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Heck Nah...
> 
> .I don't want no Gallon of Nothing around here ......  I change up too much to having a Gallon of anything.
> 
> No Godzillia Gallons I got 16 ounces.
> 
> TA:  *cough..although i am tryna' get a bottle of @Brownie518 Moist 24/7 Gallon.


yea 16oz is big enough lol.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

I'm sittin' here now looking at 2  32 ounce Bottles of OHH Like:  

32 ounces is my Limit.  And that's Rare.  All the other 32 ounce Conditioners I've had, I ended up Selling.erplexed

I like to switch up too much to Lock Myself in on a Gallon of Anything.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

DUH......Wait    

2 32 Ounce Honey Hemps is a GALLON


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> I'm sittin' here now looking at 2  32 ounce Bottles of OHH Like:
> 
> 32 ounces is my Limit.  And that's Rare.  All the other 32 ounce Conditioners I've had, I ended up Selling.erplexed
> 
> I like to switch up too much to Lock Myself in on a Gallon of Anything.


thats how i feel about this 32oz of curls sublime. i like the conditioner but dang, 32oz is a whole heck of a lot. never again.
Honey hemp isnt that bad in a 32oz if you co wash several times a week


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> DUH......Wait
> 
> 2 32 Ounce Honey Hemps is a GALLON


 yea but 2 32oz bottles looks way more doable than a whole gallon


----------



## divachyk

IDareT'sHair - have you heard any more re: your order with Oyin?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@chebaby

You Right. It does look way more doable, than sittin' up with a Godzilla Gallon staring you in the face.  Beggin' to be 'Used'

Long Neck Pump Staring at you in your Sleep.

I'm use I also have over a Gallon of Sitrinillah too. I have about 8 Jars. 

But that's my Boo. Always & Forever


----------



## IDareT'sHair

divachyk said:


> @IDareT'sHair -* have you heard any more re: your order with Oyin?*


 

@divachyk

Thanks for asking. I just got a response from them about 1/2 hour ago, saying it shipped yesterday.

I ordered it May 29th.  After your review.....I ain't too interested.


----------



## divachyk

IDareT'sHair - I'm sorry, I didn't mean to spoil the fun. Perhaps your luck with be a little better than mine.  I will be interested to hear your take on the prods.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> You Right. It does look way more doable, than sittin' up with a Godzilla Gallon staring you in the face.  Beggin' to be 'Used'
> 
> *Long Neck Pump Staring at you in your Sleep*.
> 
> I'm use I also have over a Gallon of Sitrinillah too. I have about 8 Jars.
> 
> But that's my Boo. Always & Forever


 you a mess.
girl i can barely commit to 2 8oz bottles let alone a gallon. thats why i was so surprised when i ordered all them dang shea butter rinses.
only other thing ive ever hauled like that was kbb hair milk back in the day. i kept like 6 bottle on hand
i want to do that with the smoothing lotion now but that thing $20


----------



## Eisani

@chebaby That Smoothing lotion is my baby's daddy! I need that in 32 oz!

@IDareT'sHair my package came today, thanks love!  That was quick like beauty of new york!

ETA: I dreamed I was in a salon and the lady was trying to flat iron my soaking wet hair. When I said no, she grabbed a pressing comb and I LOST IT  What was I going through? Boo said I kicked him twice


----------



## IDareT'sHair

divachyk said:


> @IDareT'sHair - *I'm sorry, I didn't mean to spoil the fun.* Perhaps your luck with be a little better than mine.  I will be interested to hear your take on the prods.


 

divachyk

After talmbout how much we like _Sudsey_ Stuff (it was kind of a turn-off) 

And I just got 4 bottles of Perlier Double Latte Shower Cream in the mail today.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> you a mess.
> girl i can barely commit to 2 8oz bottles let alone a gallon. thats why i was so surprised when i ordered all them dang shea butter rinses.
> *only other thing ive ever hauled like that was kbb hair milk back in the day. i kept like 6 bottle on hand*
> *i want to do that with the smoothing lotion now but that thing $20*


 
@chebaby

I can Haul HV Whipped Ends like that cause it's only like $7 bucks.

I feel Ya' That HTN was tearing me up like that too. It's High And Ain't Neva' On Sale.

At least you can catch Kern n'dem on a Sale errr once & a while.

@Eisani

Glad it came Girlie. Thanks for taking those off my hands.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Eisani

Prolly havin' Chaka Kahn Shopping Withdrawls.........


----------



## divachyk

IDareT'sHair said:


> @divachyk
> 
> After talmbout how much we like _Sudsey_ Stuff (it was kind of a turn-off)
> 
> And I just got 4 bottles of Perlier Double Latte Shower Cream in the mail today.



@IDareT'sHair - um yeah, not that sudsey at all. Beware, another downer: The other night I used the afterbath oil and the Honey Water and I felt  but why was I like a little ashy after about two hours. Today I spritzed with some Honey Water to "hydrate" my skin and had no hydration whatsoever. Will try it again tonight with the abo/HW combo to make sure it's a go or no-go. I'm disappointed that the prods weren't grabbing enough for the dh to even say "_oooh whachu got on_." That's my internal test if things are a keeper. The new items didn't grab his attention so that alone makes is a wrap for me. And I know he has a keen sense of smell because smell-good is his thing.


----------



## Eisani

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Eisani
> 
> Prolly havin' Chaka Kahn Shopping Withdrawls.........


@IDareT'sHair GIRL!! It's Cincinnati, not Jamaica. How much money do I need to NOT spend?? He said that wasn't the point. I'm only even willing to try because it's Chaka, uncle Charlie, Maze, Kem and El DeBarge (if he's out of rehab)  I don't care about the other folks. He asked if I thought I could get in free w/my Chaka hair . Hursh. I needs ta see her!! OMG she makes me giddy!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Eisani said:


> @IDareT'sHair GIRL!! It's Cincinnati, not Jamaica. How much money do I need to NOT spend?? He said that wasn't the point. I'm only even willing to try because it's Chaka, uncle Charlie, Maze, Kem and El DeBarge (if he's out of rehab)  I don't care about the other folks. He asked if I thought I could get in free w/my Chaka hair . Hursh. I needs ta see her!! OMG she makes me giddy!


 
@Eisani

Gurl....Gone & Do it For the Man Unit and _Momma Man Unit_. 

Show them that just cause you a Diva You still know How to Ack!

Save that Money. If we have it, we can send whatever you need (although I'm sure it's already in your Stash).

And Yes....Chaka gone be wantin' that Hair! ........


----------



## La Colocha

Its about to storm here, we just had a tornado siren. So jasmines is buy 1 get half off and 30% off or is it two different things? Don't know why im asking because im not getting anything. Guess im just curious.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Double Post


----------



## divachyk

La Colocha - stay safe!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

divachyk

Lawd Chile....Don't have me puttin' this stuff on the Exchange Forum.

redecouvert

I might be sending you this Oyin Bath Stuff.


----------



## destine2grow

Hey Ladies!!!


Ese88 said:


> @chebaby, good luck with the job search! I'm right there with you, but no luck so far


chebaby and Ese88 I'm looking for one too.I am tired of sitting at home and I need some more money so I can Haul for Jeezus and do the brotha Franklin when my products come in.


IDareT'sHair said:


> I just read in the Jasmine Thread there is 30% off until tomorrow (June 9th).  I'm tempted to buy.........





IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> I bought more (Hibiscus) I'm so Done.


@ So should I purchase from Jasmine or you 


chebaby said:


> YES! first thing i thought about when trying the lotion was kbb sweet ambrosia. there is no comparison. and i used to LOVE the kbb milk. i never use leave ins to detangle, i do my detangling in the shower but i can tell this stuff is amazing with the slip.
> i cant wait to use it on my twists this weekend.
> and [email protected] the bad sex analogy


chebaby elle Pixie and Eisani ya'll got me wanting this CJ smoothing lotion 


chebaby said:


> did you get the wen gallon? i was looking at that but i have to finish my deva, cj daily fix and asian coconut.
> my sage order should arrive tomorrow. no telling when my ssi and qhemet order will come
> this weekend im gonna stock up on smoothing lotion.


chebaby where do you purchase your cj smoothing lotion from?

I ain't doing nothing much. I need to go put this chicken on.


----------



## La Colocha

divachyk said:


> @La Colocha - stay safe!



Thank you, we are fine. Its rare for a tornado to touch down here but with all this weird weather its safer just to hit the basement.


----------



## Eisani

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Eisani
> 
> Gurl....Gone & Do it For the Man Unit and _Momma Man Unit_.
> 
> Show them that just cause you a Diva You still know How to Ack!
> 
> Save that Money. If we have it, we can send whatever you need (although I'm sure it's already in your Stash).
> 
> And Yes....Chanka gone be wantin' that Hair! ........


IDareT'sHair I'm going to try and trust, I don't need NATHAN !! This may make me actually use more than I buy. I'm sitting here now thinking of what to use to prepoo and dc with. I'm in the mood to use some honey and olive oil in something. I think I'll dc w/my avocado ceramide dc  IDK how to style afterward, I've been rocking a high off-centered bun because of the heat.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

destine2grow

You know you can get it (if I have it).


Hmp.  I wish you could give me a piece of that Chiggun. 

I'm Hongry.


----------



## Eisani

destine2grow said:


> Hey Ladies!!!
> 
> 
> 
> @chebaby @elle Pixie and @Eisani ya'll got me wanting this CJ smoothing lotion
> 
> @chebaby where do you purchase your cj smoothing lotion from?
> 
> I ain't doing nothing much. I need to go put this chicken on.


oke: Gon' and get you some! The smell is nice too! Just sayin.

ETA: Boo just made some grilled jumbo shrimp just how I like em- Spicy   I'm going to put those over some big salads and cutting up some fruit and that's dinner. It's too hot for anything extra.


----------



## destine2grow

IDareT'sHair said:


> @destine2grow
> 
> You know you can get it (if I have it).
> 
> 
> Hmp.  I wish you could give me a piece of that Chiggun.
> 
> I'm Hongry.



Anything for you IDareT'sHair!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Eisani  That "Off Centered Bun" Sounds Adorable.

La Colocha  I ain't see nothin' bout no B1 Get 1 50% or whatever you said.

It was skrait 30%


----------



## chebaby

Eisani said:


> @IDareT'sHair GIRL!! It's Cincinnati, not Jamaica. How much money do I need to NOT spend?? He said that wasn't the point. I'm only even willing to try because it's Chaka, uncle Charlie, Maze, Kem and El DeBarge (if he's out of rehab)  I don't care about the other folks. He asked if I thought I could get in free w/my Chaka hair . Hursh. I needs ta see her!! OMG she makes me giddy!


i feel that way about Jill Scott. i love her sooooo much and she coming here either July or August so ill be there and im dragging ex SO along and he better enjoy hisself
oh and me and my mom love us some kem


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Eisani  That "Off Centered Bun" Sounds Adorable.
> 
> @La Colocha  I ain't see nothin' bout no B1 Get 1 50% or whatever you said.
> 
> It was skrait 30%



Didn't brownie say something about buy one get one free or half off the other day?


----------



## chebaby

destine2grow, i got mine from my local natural store. but you can also get it online from curlmart or curl junkie. curl junkie has pretty fast shipping but i dont remember the shipping price. also you can get it from aveyou.com(ive never order from them but ellepixie has).


----------



## La Colocha

Brownie518 said:


> Avocado & Silk and Hibiscus are Buy 1 Get 1 Half off...just in case no one posted this yet



I ain't crazy.


----------



## chebaby

destine2grow, i hope you find a job you love. if i dont get this job im gonna cry lol. i just need a change. and im tired of wearing a uniform.


----------



## La Colocha

chebaby said:


> @destine2grow, i hope you find a job you love. if i dont get this job im gonna cry lol. i just need a change. and im tired of wearing a uniform.



Good luck on your jobs ladies.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> *Didn't brownie say something about buy one get one free or half off the other day?*


 


La Colocha said:


> *I ain't crazy*.


 
La Colocha

I know You Ain't Crazy Cuz...

But didn't nothing ring up B1 G1 1/2 off when I paid. 

I think that's over........erplexed


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> @La Colocha
> 
> I know You Ain't Crazy Cuz...
> 
> But didn't nothing ring up B1 G1 1/2 off when I paid.
> 
> I think that's over........erplexed



Ok, i was wondering if they were together but maybe she is doing something different every few days. 30% is very tempting but i will be strong.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Where Brownie518 ?

She was on here and then disappeared?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I'm using MYHoneyChild Sophia Luz Hair Milk.  It won't be a repurchase.  I'm not overly impressed with it.

_*in fact, can't wait till it's gone*_.............


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> Where @Brownie518 ?
> 
> She was on here and then disappeared?



That lady probably peed on herself and ms.b couldn't take it and left.


----------



## Priss Pot

I finally used up my SSI Super Soft Honey Rinse.  I had like a little smidgen left that wouldn't even be enough to cover 1/4 of my head so I tossed the bottle.  

I now have AO HSR, SSI Okra, Jessicurl WDT, and just enough of Jessicurl Too Shea left for about one use.

After going through various conditioners, I think the Jessicurl Too Shea is gonna be my main chick *nods*

ETA:  Oh yeah, I'm gonna start back doing henna monthly.  I haven't done henna since I think February.  I have a frozen batch in the freezer now that I'll use probably tomorrow.


----------



## Eisani

chebaby said:


> i feel that way about Jill Scott. i love her sooooo much and she coming here either July or August so ill be there and im dragging ex SO along and he better enjoy hisself
> oh and me and my mom love us some kem


I think he'll enjoy himself. Jill puts on an excellent show and I see her every time she comes to Detroit. She sounds better live than on any recording which is so rare nowadays! I'm in love with her too lol. 

Kem's song If It's Love is 'our song'. When Maurissa's part comes he says, "sing babe." It's so cute!


----------



## destine2grow

La Colocha said:


> Didn't brownie say something about buy one get one free or half off the other day?





La Colocha said:


> I ain't crazy.


La Colocha you ain't crazy because it was showing that when I went to purchase from her and I was lie erplexed cause someone had said that the hibiscus was $10


----------



## destine2grow

Are any of you ladies an tea lover? I like tea but I am trying to venture out to other teas. I found this site online teaspot.com and was thinking about ordering some tea from them. 

I am twisting my hair now with Enso Naturals Olive & Honey Hydrating Butter. This is my first time using it. It is very thick and concentrated. It smells wonderful. It is a bit greasy. However, so far I am liking it. The real test will be how long my hair stays moisturize with it. I am also using Enso Naturals Moss & Marshmallow softening serum to seal. I am loving this serum. I can definitely see myself repurchasing the serum. I want to try it as an HOT but I am scared I will have to use a lot and it only comes in an 4oz bottle. They need to make this in a bigger size.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

destine2grow La Colocha

Maybe that was her Version of "Flash Sales" 

That Mug was Gone is a Flash!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

destine2grow

I have some "Serums" listed on the Exchange Forum

_*now that right there was definitely a pusha' move*_


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Wait....Speaking of Tea(s) Ltown sent me a coupla' Moringa Tea Bags. 

I will steep them and put them in a Bottle for a Mist.  _*sounds like a lotta werk...but imma do it*_


----------



## destine2grow

@ IDareT'sHair I forgot you had them! Let me go see you PUSHA!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> *That lady probably peed on herself and ms.b couldn't take it and left*.


 
@La Colocha
@Brownie518

I was thinkin' maybe she Boo-Boo'ed in dem Drawls hot as it is outside and Ms. B Passed Out Under Her Desk!


----------



## destine2grow

La Colocha and IDareT'sHair ya'll got me lol. My kids looking at me all crazy.

Aint noway in hale I could werk with her funky arse. I would have been told HR about her stink arse. Ish I probably would have said something too her and she would have reported me to HR.


----------



## chebaby

im here bored.
destine2grow, the only tea im inlove with is chai.  that stuff is amazing. i usually buy tazo brand or get it from starbucks.

i thought about getting some black tea and doing rinses with it for shedding but as much as i like to mix i aint making no tea for my hair.

but what i will do is start back using aloe juice for my hair. im gonna buy a bottle this weekend to drink daily and use it as a pre poo.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

destine2grow said:


> @La Colocha and @IDareT'sHair ya'll got me lol. My kids looking at me all crazy.
> 
> *Aint noway in hale I could werk with her funky arse. I would have been told HR about her stink arse. Ish I probably would have said something too her and she would have reported me to HR.*


 
destine2grow

Lawd...Destine!  

Don't be answerin' them Interviewing Questions Like That!  *falls out*


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> im here bored.
> @destine2grow, *the only tea im inlove with is chai.  that stuff is amazing. i usually buy tazo brand *or get it from starbucks.
> 
> i thought about getting some black tea and doing rinses with it for shedding but as much as i like to mix i aint making no tea for my hair.
> 
> but what i will do is start back using aloe juice for my hair. im gonna buy a bottle this weekend to drink daily and use it as a pre poo.


 
chebaby

I love this Too Che.  But normally, I just drink Lipton's. 

But I Agree.  that Tazo Chai is the Business


----------



## destine2grow

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> I love this Too Che.  But normally, *I just drink Lipton's.*
> 
> But I Agree.  that *Tazo Chai* is the Business





IDareT'sHair said:


> @destine2grow
> 
> Lawd...Destine!
> 
> Don't be answerin' them Interviewing Questions Like That!  *falls out*



IDareT'sHair I am a Lipton's girl too

Since you and chebaby say the Tazo Chai is the buziness I'm going to purchase it this weekend. Can I get it from Walmart?

IDareT'sHair I won't answer the interview quesitons like that as long as the interviewer don't smell funky  That ish right there will turn me off, they ain't got to worry about hiring me.


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> @La Colocha
> @Brownie518
> 
> I was thinkin' maybe she Boo-Boo'ed in dem Drawls hot as it is outside and Ms. B Passed Out Under Her Desk!



Lmao, nastee and she took them off and put them in the garbage.



destine2grow said:


> @La Colocha and @IDareT'sHair ya'll got me lol. My kids looking at me all crazy.
> 
> Aint noway in hale I could werk with her funky arse. I would have been told HR about her stink arse. Ish I probably would have said something too her and she would have reported me to HR.



Could you imagine hr, um *clears throat* we heard you sh!t on yourself, um *cackles*.

We reported a guy who didn't wash his arse, you could tell the supervisor was struggling not to laugh. I said he smelled like he hasn't had a bath since clinton was in office.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Lawd.........Stanky Peeple.....:fart:

What's Really Up with that?


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> Lawd.........Stanky Peeple.....:fart:
> 
> What's Really Up with that?



Trifling, but that is a safety hazard. Every time i would stand near that man something bit me.erplexed


----------



## chebaby

La Colocha said:


> Trifling, but that is a safety hazard. Every t*ime i would stand near that man something bit me.*erplexed


----------



## destine2grow

La Colocha said:


> Trifling, but that is a safety hazard.* Every time i would stand near that man something bit me.erplexed*




La Colocha you a mess. Naw see I can't be breaking out in a rash from coming to work


----------



## La Colocha

destine2grow said:


> [/B]
> 
> @La Colocha you a mess. Naw see I can't be breaking out in a rash from coming to work



People thought i was cracking jokes but something would bite me when i was around him, gross. Now you know your nastee when nats fly around you in the winter time.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My Hair Turned out Nice Today. 

Will re-do on Sunday. I wrote a whole Regi out up until July 4th (and it was a good one too) but left it on my desk.

I should use up quite a bit of stuff this summer. Imma try to knock this MHC Sophia's out before the end of this weekend.  It just isn't that moisturizing for me.  

Maybe I'm too far "Post" to get any real good use out of it.  It might work better weeks 1-4

I'll pull out Bee Mine Luscious next.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> People thought i was cracking jokes but something would bite me when i was around him, gross. *Now you know your nastee when nats fly around you in the winter time*.


 
La Colocha

Coulda' been Piss-Ants.  Horse Flies.  Flying Roaches.  Locusts or something crazy!

Him & Ms. B's Coworker woulda' made a Nice/Nastee Couple.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

What you doing?


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> What you doing?


bored out my mind
i keep touching my hair its so soft. smoothing lotion
this zing is tight on my head though. tomorrow im gonna wear a puff.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @La Colocha
> 
> Coulda' been *Piss-Ants.*  Horse Flies.  Flying Roaches.  Locusts or something crazy!
> 
> Him & Ms. B's Coworker woulda' made a Nice/Nastee Couple.


----------



## hannan

Evening yall. Just had my last final earlier today . Hello sweet summer!


----------



## destine2grow

Okay I am taking a break from twisting my hair and while on break I decide to look at the ingredients on the Enso Naturals Olive & Honey Hydrating butter. This ish has propylene glycol in it. It is the 3rd ingredient from the bottom. This ish normally irrates my scalp if it is higher up in the ingredient list. 

This ingredient is found in most of the hair products in the BSS. So this means this product is not 100% natural or should we just say not natural at all. So far my scalp is fine and it seems to be doing its job. I was just shock to find it in the ingredient list. There was a thread about this ingredient. Let me go see if I can find it.


----------



## mkd

Hey ladies. How is everyone doing?  I am sooooooo tired. I have been running to baseball games all week with no end in sight.

Anyway my hair looks a ham. Still going to wait until Friday to wash. Deciding between roller setting or twist out.


----------



## mkd

chebaby I think I am done with Kbb this time for real this time.  Its too expensive to work just so so.  16 bucks for 6 and a half ounces. On to the next...


----------



## EllePixie

Aye ladies, how y'all doin?

Kbb stuff finally came...I hate to admit it, but the Shea Body Butter is yummy...melts into your skin quickly and is not greasy at all. Although...it was supposed to have glycerin in it but that isn't even listed on the jar. I can't with this place. Le siiigh.

I'm going to try the Super Silky on Friday or Saturday probably. I don't even know why I am surprised but the ingredients order on the bottle is totes different from what is on the site.


----------



## Eisani

I OD'd on the honey. My neck and ears are still sticky because my hair is air drying  I'm wrapping in a turbie twist, wiping my neck and going to bed! My hair is in two fat twists right now, but it'll probably go back up in the bun in the morning. My hair is butter soft though


----------



## Ltown

Good Morning ladies!  I've been busy with dd  senior pictures etc... and that heat knock me out yesterday.  

chebaby, I can't believe you won't brew some tea when you always mixing stuff up. The tea helped my shedding so much it's worth it and part of my weekly regi now!

destine2grow, I brought my Tazo tea at walmart. 

I use up hv sirnillah, won't repurchase it alright but not the bomb.com


----------



## La Colocha

Mornin ladies, bbw semi annual sale started online today. So i can get a look at what the prices will be like in stores tomorrow. Can't wait, nothing going on with my hair today. It has cooled off so won't be doing anything with it until friday.


----------



## Shay72

I am so happy to be off today. I was at work cussing volunteers out. Well not to their face but you know what I mean. My supervisor and my coworker were trying to calm me down. Not in a you're crazy sit your a$$ down way but in a you're right but way.....I am so freaking busy at work then have to deal with bs is a waste of my time.

I'm going to Richmond this weekend for the Special Olympics state games. Gotta figure out what hair products to take. I try to take as little as possible when traveling. The good thing is I ain't gotta think hard about how I will wear my hair. That's the easy part.


----------



## La Colocha

Sitting outside on the front steps and some guy walked by looking like rick james beads in his hair and all. Let me go to sleep, i just had to tell somebody.


----------



## destine2grow

Ltown said:


> Good Morning ladies!  I've been busy with dd  senior pictures etc... and that heat knock me out yesterday.
> 
> @chebaby, I can't believe you won't brew some tea when you always mixing stuff up. The tea helped my shedding so much it's worth it and part of my weekly regi now!
> 
> @destine2grow, I brought my Tazo tea at walmart.
> 
> I use up hv sirnillah, won't repurchase it alright but not the bomb.com


Ltown thanks, I will pick it up this weekend from Walmart. I sitrinillah is the bomb.com for me.


La Colocha said:


> Sitting outside on the front steps and some guy walked by looking like rick james beads in his hair and all. Let me go to sleep, i just had to tell somebody.




Sitting here transcribing some work. I am going to cowash my hair later. I will cowash my hair later. I'm going to try and make a lil money today.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

La Colocha said:


> Sitting outside on the front steps and some guy walked by* looking like rick james* beads in his hair and all. Let me go to sleep, i just had to tell somebody.


 
 The heat driving the crazies out of hiding .


----------



## natura87

I am just checking in. I am still in twists . I've got a bunch of conditioners to use up but its just to hot to do anything. Yesterday it hit 97 degrees. I am dead serious.  If it cools down I may try the Tresemme Naturals.All of my oils are liquidy and I hate that so I have to find a dark spot for them.

I need to DC again, my hair is getting that dry crunchy feeling to it. I think its becuase I have been slacking on my moisture and just getting lazy in all this heat.


----------



## Eisani

Hey yall! 

I took those hunky twists down and just rocked a twist out today, but I brought bobby pins just in case lol! 

I'm already having shopping withdrawals.


----------



## Loves Harmony

Hello Ladies! I hope yal have a wonderful day. Off to have a hair affair with joico lol


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

destine2grow I hope you see this before 2:30. I just went on NC and aveyou is having a flash sale 40% off everything till 2:30 code AYFLASH I just hauled some CJ stuff.


----------



## natura87

I want to buy something. I've had a PJ itch for about a week now but luckily nothing has made me slip up.


----------



## natura87

curlyhersheygirl said:


> destine2grow I hope you see this before 2:30. I just went on NC and aveyou is having a flash sale 40% off everything till 2:30 code AYFLASH I just hauled some CJ stuff.



....and this would have been awesome tomorrow if i decided to use a pass. This is a sign that I am not supposed to buy.


----------



## mkd

curlyhersheygirl said:


> @destine2grow I hope you see this before 2:30. I just went on NC and aveyou is having a flash sale 40% off everything till 2:30 code AYFLASH I just hauled some CJ stuff.


 Damn!! I wish I had seen this earlier!!!!!


----------



## Ltown

Eisani said:


> Hey yall!
> 
> I took those hunky twists down and just rocked a twist out today, but I brought bobby pins just in case lol!
> 
> I'm already having shopping withdrawals.


 
Eisani, how did you do with your exam, I don't remember you saying anything?


----------



## Eisani

Ltown said:


> @Eisani, how did you do with your exam, I don't remember you saying anything?


 Ltown I missed it by 3 points  I'm still studying for a retake.


----------



## Keshieshimmer

destine2grow said:


> I heard that AmLactin is good. I think that is the name and you can purchase it at Walgreens. I am going to pick it up sometime this month.
> 
> Its hard for me to be consistent because I have tons of lotions that I need to use.


 destine2grow There are always coupons for this lotion.


----------



## destine2grow

curlyhersheygirl said:


> @destine2grow I hope you see this before 2:30. I just went on NC and aveyou is having a flash sale 40% off everything till 2:30 code AYFLASH I just hauled some CJ stuff.



curlyhersheygirl I missed it Hopefully I will catch their net sale. 40% off is a dayum good deal to score some CJ!


----------



## destine2grow

Keshieshimmer said:


> @destine2grow There are always coupons for this lotion.



Keshieshimmer where are you seeing coupons for this lotion at?


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

destine2grow said:


> @curlyhersheygirl I missed it Hopefully I will catch their net sale. 40% off is a dayum good deal to score some CJ!


 
That was a good deal. I'm sorry you missed it.


----------



## destine2grow

curlyhersheygirl said:


> That was a good deal. I'm sorry you missed it.



shoot me too. I wonder if they sent email notices out about the sale or if they tweeted it. If they did I havant checked either one and thats not like me.erplexed


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

destine2grow said:


> shoot me too. I wonder if they sent email notices out about the sale or if they tweeted it. If they did I havant checked either one and thats not like me.erplexed


 
It was on their FB page and I'm guessing they tweeted about it since it was in celebration of having 400 followers on twitter.


----------



## Keshieshimmer

destine2grow said:


> where are you seeing coupons for this lotion at?


destine2grow
Let me check. I usualy see it on coupons.com or redplum.com

here: http://www.amlactin.com/coupon.html


----------



## destine2grow

I checked my email and didn't receive anything from them. Although I received and email from Naturally Curly. It was an survey. I took the survey and it gives you an 20% coupon code and an chance to win an ipad2. There will be 2 winners for the ipad2. The discount code is curly20. It expires on 7/31/11


----------



## Zaz

Eisani I got my package, thanks so much for the Curls spray :blowkiss:

I tried the whipped cream and I  it, I'll keep using it for a couple of days before my final verdict but I think it'll be a repurchase. It gave me a nicely defined wash n go and I just love the smell of this product line.


----------



## chebaby

hello everyone
last night i was itching to do my hair so i shampooed the gel out of my hair and then conditioned with AO GPB. then i used the smoothing lotion and naturalista butter to put my hair in 2 braids like pokahontas(sp?) i will be leaving these braids in until sunday.


----------



## destine2grow

chebaby what you doing?


----------



## chebaby

oh and im mad i missed the darn flash sale for aveyou. i could have gotten more smoothing lotion
anyway my sage order came today and everything smells  my bee mine luscious moisturizer looks thicker than i remember but thats cool.
this weekend when i put in my braids for my braid out im going to try 6 braids on each side unless im lazy and then ill just do my normal four braids on each side lol. i will be using smoothing lotion and bee mine curly butter to do it.


----------



## chebaby

destine2grow said:


> @chebaby what you doing?


not a thing lol. just sulking in my misery since i missed the aveyou sale lol.
i mailed your box and i have no idea where my mhc type 4 cream went so i sent you a jasmines shea rinse so you can try it.


----------



## destine2grow

chebaby girl I'm so mad I miss that sale. Okay I look forward to trying the jasmine and smelling it.


----------



## EllePixie

That AveYou sale made me break my no buy...  I was pretty good though, I only ordered three things.


----------



## destine2grow

chebaby said:


> oh and im mad i missed the darn flash sale for aveyou. i could have gotten more smoothing lotion
> anyway my sage order came today and everything smells  my bee mine luscious moisturizer looks thicker than i remember but thats cool.
> this weekend when i put in my braids for my braid out im going to try 6 braids on each side unless im lazy and then ill just do my normal four braids on each side lol. i will be using smoothing lotion and bee mine curly butter to do it.


 chebaby sage don't play with their shipping. Now all they need to do is start having sales every now and then.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

I just received my shipping from aveyou .


----------



## chebaby

destine2grow, sage is amazing. if they sold curl junkie like they used to they would stay getting my money. and i hope you love the shea rinse as much as i do.

EllePixie, im so jealous. all i would have gotten was maybe 2 bottles of smoothing lotion and 1 bottle of repair me. these will be my only curl junkie repurchases. everything else is ok but not needed in my regi.


----------



## chebaby

curlyhersheygirl said:


> I just received my shipping from aveyou .


oh rub it in why dont cha


----------



## Eisani

Zaz yay!! I'm glad you like the cream, and you're welcome for the spray. I was tired of looking at it


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

chebaby said:


> oh rub it in why dont cha


 
oops sorry


----------



## EllePixie

chebaby said:


> destine2grow, sage is amazing. if they sold curl junkie like they used to they would stay getting my money. and i hope you love the shea rinse as much as i do.
> 
> EllePixie, im so jealous. all i would have gotten was maybe 2 bottles of smoothing lotion and 1 bottle of repair me. these will be my only curl junkie repurchases. everything else is ok but not needed in my regi.



chebaby I only got some more Deep Fix from CJ...during the Easter Sale I pretty much hauled like crazy and I'm really trying to minimize having more than one extra in my fridge.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

chebaby 
Did you purchase the jumbo rake already? If not you can get 15% off using S11S15


----------



## destine2grow

chebaby sage don't carry CJ anymore? I want to try the repair me from CJ. Is it and hard or med protein treatment?


----------



## bronzebomb

I am going to try Curl Junkie in 2012.


----------



## destine2grow

bronzebomb said:


> I am going to try Curl Junkie in 2012.


bronzebomb I wish I could wait until 2012. I have been wanting to try CJ for too long. I am afraid that my hair will like most of their products.


----------



## bronzebomb

me too!  but I have so much other stuff.  I'm trying not to be a junkie anymore.


----------



## chebaby

destine2grow said:


> @chebaby sage don't carry CJ anymore? I want to try the repair me from CJ. Is it and hard or med protein treatment?


no, im not sure why they stopped carrying it but i looked up one day and it was gone lol. they didnt carry the full line anyway.


curlyhersheygirl said:


> @chebaby
> Did you purchase the jumbo rake already? If not you can get 15% off using S11S15


yes i already have the jumbo rake and i love it. its so smooth and glides through the hair like no other comb ive ever used. i love it.


EllePixie said:


> @chebaby I only got some more Deep Fix from CJ...during the Easter Sale I pretty much hauled like crazy and I'm really trying to minimize having more than one extra in my fridge.


i havent had a jar of deep fix in forever but i did like it. it used to be a staple. right now i have a jar of rehab and im not sure how i feel about it. ive only used it once though. the rehab is my baby daddy yall know i love me some protein, i might steam with it this weekend.


----------



## natura87

bronzebomb said:


> I am going to try Curl Junkie in 2012.



I have heard great things about it and this flash sale would have been th perfect oppurtunity to but it cosidering the awesome sale. Darn this nobuy.Darn it to hayle.


I wouldnt NEED it but I would just WANT it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Evening Divas!

You know I had to check in on my Homies!  Well, My Oyin came today.  Very light scents.  

Not sure about how they work.erplexed  Maybe I'll try one tomorrow.  I got the Coco Mango and the Royal Almond.  So, We'll See.

I felt like Baggying tonight, so I am baggying with MYHoneyChild Herbal Hair Cocktail (Spritz) MHC Sophia's Lotion (for dry & brittle hair) and JBCO.

Will Baggy until bed-time.  btw:  I used Up 1 MHC Herbal Hair Cocktail and 1 MHC Sophia's Hair Lotion.  Neither will be replaced.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

So, Now I guess I'm waiting on:  Hairveda & Claudie.  That's it.erplexed

Oh Yeah, and Jasmine.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> So, Now I guess I'm waiting on:  Hairveda & Claudie.  That's it.erplexed
> 
> Oh Yeah, and Jasmine.


i got a feeling im going to be waiting on jasmines too im tempted to purchase more berries and cream.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> i got a feeling im going to be waiting on jasmines too* im tempted to purchase more berries and cream.*


 

chebaby

I think that 30% off Sale Ends today


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I think I'll put on a Pot of Water and Let my Moringa Tea Bags Steep Overnight.  

Then I'll have to find something to put it in.  I may just leave it in the Pot.

I'll have to look for something.  I'll use it as a Tea Rinse on Sunday.  I should get 3-5 Good Rinses out of it.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> I think I'll put on a Pot of Water and Let my Moringa Tea Bags Steep Overnight.
> 
> Then I'll have to find something to put it in.  I may just leave it in the Pot.
> 
> I'll have to look for something.  I'll use it as a Tea Rinse on Sunday.  I should get 3-5 Good Rinses out of it.


im thinking about making a black tea rinse mixed with aloe juice and wheat germ oil. maybe some peppermint oil, even though peppermint oil freaks me out a little


----------



## Shay72

I finished a gleau oil. I have 1 back up.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *im thinking about making a black tea rinse mixed with aloe juice and wheat germ oil. maybe some peppermint oil, even though peppermint oil freaks me out a little*


 
chebaby

Imma just use straight Tea.  Wish it was already done.  

Lawd I'm a Lazy PJ!........ 

_*that's why i know i ain't buyin' no base*_

I ain't feelin' makin' nothin'. .......


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Imma just use straight Tea.  Wish it was already done.
> 
> Lawd I'm a Lazy PJ!........
> 
> _*that's why i know i ain't buyin' no base*_
> 
> I ain't feelin' makin' nothin'. .......



making stuff is fun for me. but i really like mixing powders and clays for masks. i like mud in my hair


----------



## Brownie518

We just had the most ridiculous thunderstorm!  The thunder was so loud, the house was shaking. It was scaring me.  

I think I'm going to cowash later tonight with some Hibiscus (Tahitian Vanilla)


----------



## Ltown

IDareT'sHair said:


> I think I'll put on a Pot of Water and Let my Moringa Tea Bags Steep Overnight.
> 
> Then I'll have to find something to put it in.  I may just leave it in the Pot.
> 
> I'll have to look for something.  I'll use it as a Tea Rinse on Sunday.  I should get 3-5 Good Rinses out of it.





chebaby said:


> im thinking about making a black tea rinse mixed with aloe juice and wheat germ oil. maybe some peppermint oil, even though peppermint oil freaks me out a little



IDareT'sHair, chebaby you both brewing teas  Che, i knew it wouldn't take long.  I'm try that mix, i have alot of aloevera juice i hate drinking even with oj its nasty.


----------



## chebaby

Brownie518 said:


> We just had the most ridiculous thunderstorm!  The thunder was so loud, the house was shaking. It was scaring me.
> 
> I think I'm going to cowash later tonight with some Hibiscus (Tahitian Vanilla)


i hate thunderstorms.
i aint saying im afraid of the dark or nothing but i remember once it stormed when i was at work and all the lights went out. chile....... i just about passed out.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518
Shay72

Did either of you get anything from Jasmine's 30%?

Who Got something other than:  "Yours Truly"


----------



## chebaby

Ltown said:


> @IDareT'sHair, @chebaby you both brewing teas  Che, i knew it wouldn't take long.  I'm try that mix, i have alot of aloevera juice i hate drinking even with oj its nasty.


yea i think im going to try it. i dont have aloe juice so i have to buy some this weekend.
when i first started drinking it it had an odd taste but after a while i liked it


----------



## Shay72

IDareT'sHair
Nope 

I'm planning to get some accessories this weekend though from Black Oynx if the shipping ain't ridiculous.


----------



## chebaby

aye, who got a curlmart code i just wanna see wheres the best deal


----------



## Brownie518

La Colocha said:


> That lady probably peed on herself and ms.b couldn't take it and left.





IDareT'sHair said:


> @La Colocha
> @Brownie518
> 
> I was thinkin' maybe she Boo-Boo'ed in dem Drawls hot as it is outside and Ms. B Passed Out Under Her Desk!





...well, fortunately I didn't witness the boo boo but she sure did go into the break room while they were having a big FREE dinner and start cussin about the menu and how she has eaten the free meals before and s**t on herself.  She then proceeded to eat like 4 plates of the food she was just cussin about.


----------



## Brownie518

chebaby said:


> aye, who got a curlmart code i just wanna see wheres the best deal





Che, you funny!!!


----------



## Shay72

chebaby
Check page 84 someone just posted a Curlmart code today.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> @Shay72
> 
> Did either of you get anything from Jasmine's 30%?
> 
> Who Got something other than:  "Yours Truly"



I didn't get anything. I was ready to tear a** through there, too. erplexed But, I caught myself at the last minute. It was close...is that sale good until midnight? 
Hmph, I sure wrecked BBW site this morning.


----------



## mkd

Yo Brownie518 ol girl is nasty.

Hey everyone!


----------



## chebaby

Brownie518 said:


> ...well, fortunately I didn't witness the boo boo but she sure did go into the break room while they were having a big FREE dinner and start cussin about the menu and how she has eaten the free meals before and s**t on herself.  She then proceeded to eat like 4 plates of the food she was just cussin about.


wait, what???? she has no shame.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

I have a 20% off if you take a Survey.  Do you want me to e-mail it to you?


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> I have a 20% off if you take a Survey.  Do you want me to e-mail it to you?


no thanx, i already got that email but i dont wann take a 15 minute survey i like my discounts fast and easily obtained


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> no thanx, i already got that email but *i dont wann take a 15 minute survey i like my discounts fast and easily obtained *


 
chebaby

Me Too!  (That's why I didn't do it)

But I already e-mailed it to you.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Me Too!  (That's why I didn't do it)
> 
> But I already e-mailed it to you.


 if i start shaking and sweating then ill take it so i can purchase something to ease the withdrawal symptoms


----------



## Brownie518

mkd said:


> Yo @Brownie518 ol girl is nasty.
> 
> Hey everyone!





chebaby said:


> wait, what???? she has no shame.



Shoot, she stood right in the middle of the room tellin her tale, too. She's a mess. Always goin up to somebody, leaning close, talmbout "Do I smell? Do I smell musty?"  I was like Whoa .


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I went to the Cheesecake Factory (for someones b-day at work) and brought home a Piece of Key Lime w/Mango Glaze Cheesecake.

I musta' been thinkin' about Jasmine..... erplexed


----------



## Brownie518

Cheesecake, ewwww!! Is the food good there, T?


----------



## Shay72

destine2grow took the survey and posted the code on page 84 of this thread:
curly20
expires on 7/31/11


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *Always goin up to somebody, leaning close, talmbout "Do I smell? Do I smell musty?" I was like Whoa .*


 
Brownie518

She Need to Be Ran Straight Up Off Da' Job  :mob: By an Angry Mob.

Ya'll need a Petition Against the FUNK.:buttkick:

The Guy where I used to work Breath Stank so Bad, we sent him:

Toothbrush
Toothpaste
Mouthwash
Gum
Mints

In "InterOffice Mail"...........


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> Cheesecake, ewwww!! *Is the food good there, T?*


 
Brownie518

Fair.  OverPriced. Super-Sized.  The "Portions" are Entirely Too Large.


----------



## Shay72

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> She Need to Be Ran Straight Up Off Da' Job :mob: By an Angry Mob.
> 
> Ya'll need a Petition Against the FUNK.:buttkick:
> 
> The Guy where I used to work Breath Stank so Bad, we sent him:
> 
> Toothbrush
> Toothpaste
> Mouthwash
> Gum
> Mints
> 
> In "InterOffice Mail"...........


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> I went to the Cheesecake Factory (for someones b-day at work) and brought home a Piece of Key Lime w/Mango Glaze Cheesecake.
> 
> I musta' been thinkin' about Jasmine..... erplexed


i love cheesecake factory for the food but im not a huge cake or pie person. ex SO thinks im crazy because the only pie i like is apple pie but i cant actually each the apples because soggy wet fruit makes me gag

the red velvet cheesecake was ok though.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72 said:


> destine2grow took the survey and posted the code on page 84 of this thread:
> *curly20*
> *expires on 7/31/11*


 


chebaby said:


> if i start shaking and sweating then ill take it so i can purchase something to ease the withdrawal symptoms


 

chebaby  Got It Che?

Thanks Shay72


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> Fair.  OverPriced. Super-Sized.  *The "Portions" are Entirely Too Large*.


chile what them portions is just right fo me i get my bang for his buck


----------



## Brownie518

chebaby said:


> i love cheesecake factory for the food but im not a huge cake or pie person. ex SO thinks im crazy because the only pie i like is apple pie but i cant actually each the apples because *soggy wet fruit makes me gag*
> 
> the red velvet cheesecake was ok though.



 That's nasty, right? I have a real serious issue with cooked fruit. 


I am dying to try the CD Monoi stuff.  I think I'm going to try it in July. Che, you got the conditioner only, or the shampoo also?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> the red velvet cheesecake was ok though.


 
chebaby

I had that before too.  It was good, but it had too much White Chocolate on the Sides.  I had to scrape it off.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby  Got It Che?
> 
> Thanks @Shay72



thanks shay. and T. but im only looking

@Brownie, imma need yall to slap ole girl with a funk fine. its not even the funk its the fact that she has no shame.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

That Boys Breath Could Wake The Dead.

He had very poor Oral Hygiene/Teeth.  And had the 'nerve' to be an Engineer.

Breath Stankin' like Cow Manure.

He never mentioned receiving it in the mail.  And he knew someone 'Internally' sent it to him.


----------



## chebaby

Brownie518 said:


> *That's nasty, right? I have a real serious issue with cooked fruit. *
> 
> 
> I am dying to try the CD Monoi stuff.  I think I'm going to try it in July. Che, you got the conditioner only, or the shampoo also?


cooked fruit is the worse erplexed 

i only got the monoi conditioner and i like it. ive only used it once but it was pretty good for moisture, i dont remember if it was good at detangling though.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby Brownie518

The Only Reason I _briefly_ thought about that Monoi, is because it keeps popping up on the top of my Screen.

I ain't foolin' with it tho'


----------



## chebaby

with the curlmart discount plus shipping my order will come up to $42 for 2 bottles of smoothing lotion. i might as well get it locally if its in stock and ill pay the exact same price. 
anyone wanna purchase 2 bottle of brand new top of the line kckt fresh from picking. let me know


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair - have you used that Mizani Kerafuse before? 

I'm still laughing at chebaby's 'funk fine.' ...


----------



## La Colocha

Hi ladies just stopping in real quick. Don't forget about the bbw sale in the morning. It goes until july 3rd. Probably won't be on until later tomorrow.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> @IDareT'sHair - *have you used that Mizani Kerafuse before?*
> 
> I'm still laughing at chebaby's 'funk fine.' ...


 
Brownie518

No.  Have You?

Hmp.  She would definitely get in Interoffice Mail:

Soap
Deo
Shampoo/Conditioner V05
Disposable Drawls
Toothbrush etc.....
Stayfree's


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> * Don't forget about the bbw sale in the morning. It goes until july 3rd. Probably won't be on until later tomorrow*.


 
La Colocha

I found an expired 20% Coupon.  Can I still use it?  It expired Feb 2011


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> @La Colocha
> 
> I found an expired 20% Coupon.  Can I still use it?  It expired Feb 2011



I don't know, you can call your store and ask.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> No.  Have You?
> 
> Hmp.  She would definitely get in Interoffice Mail:
> 
> Soap
> Deo
> Shampoo/Conditioner V05
> Disposable Drawls
> Toothbrush etc.....
> Stayfree's



Depends and wipes, too.  She said she doesn't wash her hair often, just applies activator and keeps it movin. So, no need for the shampoo and conditioner. erplexed

I tried the Kerafuse and the other one, the moisturizing one, and neither did the job. I didn't get a protein vibe from the Kerafuse at all. I hope you like it, though. 

Ya'll see that thread with the worlds most pierced woman getting married? How you gon have over 500 piercings, internal and external, on your *cough* private area???


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

I will go ahead and use it up quickly. 

I'm sure I'll pull out something else to do that step with (so don't ask me why I bought it).

Thanks for your review, I appreciate it.

Yes Lawd..don't forget them wipes etc.....You prolly need the Clorox ones for all that Funk  Or Lysol.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I just used 2 of the Moringa Tea Bags tonight.  Ltown sent me 4.  

I'll use up this 1st batch and then "Brew" another batch in a couple weeks.

I'll let it sit overnight.  My next wash day is Sunday, so it should be good and Moringa-ized.


----------



## Brownie518

Wayyy off topic...I looove Revlon Nude Lustre gloss! So nice!! 


I'm thinking its time for me to try a new perfume. Any suggestions???


----------



## chebaby

Brownie518 said:


> Wayyy off topic...I looove Revlon Nude Lustre gloss! So nice!!
> 
> 
> I'm thinking its time for me to try a new perfume. Any suggestions???


i was just thinking the same thing about perfume. not that i wear it often but i keep hearing about pink sugar something or another. i might try that. i like soft scents.


----------



## Ltown

Brownie518 said:


> Wayyy off topic...I looove Revlon Nude Lustre gloss! So nice!!
> 
> Brownie518, someone in mu thread have been raving about it, i can't find
> 
> 
> 
> IDareT'sHair said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just used 2 of the Moringa Tea Bags tonight.  Ltown sent me 4.
> 
> 
> IDareT'sHair, i send you the tea to taste but hey you gave me idea because i didn't like the taste
> 
> 
> The tea i had gotten from anita grant or brown was very softening.  I'm try to order something in bulk from mountainrose.
Click to expand...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ltown

Imma use it as a Tea Rinse (I hope you don't mind).


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I'm still determined to use up quite a bit of stuff this SummA'. 

Overall, I'd like to use up between 10 - 15 products throughout this entire summer. 

Wonder when I should start counting? I just finished up that MHC Stuff.

btw: Brownie518

How many "Rinses" do you get out of HV Phinising?  I'm like half-way through the bottle and I think I've used it 3 times?


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> I'm still determined to use up quite a bit of stuff this SummA'.
> 
> Overall, I'd like to use up between 10 - 15 products throughout this entire summer.
> 
> Wonder when I should start counting? I just finished up that MHC Stuff.
> 
> btw: @Brownie518
> *
> How many "Rinses" do you get out of HV Phinising?*  I'm like half-way through the bottle and I think I've used it 3 times?



2 or 3 rinses...thats it.  And I only get 3 if I pay attention and use a little less than usual.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *2 or 3 rinses...thats it*.  And I only get 3 if I pay attention and use a little less than usual.


 
Brownie518

Yep.  I think it said 2 or (3) for Long Hurr. 

I'll probably get 10!

I use it as my Final Rinse after Deep Conditioning.  What about you?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I remembered to bring home my Regi I wrote out for the rest of this month.  That should guide me through using up some stuff as well (if I stick to it).

Lemme go look at Njoi's Milk Moisturizing Spritz.  She told me to smell it & check for mold since I had it since September 2010.  It's been in the Fridge tho'.  

She said it should be aiite.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> Yep.  I think it said 2 or (3) for Long Hurr.
> 
> I'll probably get 10!
> 
> I use it as my Final Rinse after Deep Conditioning.  What about you?



 T, you are too funny!! 10!!! 

I use it as a final, also.


----------



## destine2grow

chebaby said:


> i hate thunderstorms.
> i aint saying im afraid of the dark or nothing but i remember once it stormed when i was at work and all the lights went out. chile....... i just about passed out.





chebaby said:


> aye, who got a curlmart code i just wanna see wheres the best deal


I see Shay72 already posted it 


IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> She Need to Be Ran Straight Up Off Da' Job  :mob: By an Angry Mob.
> 
> Ya'll need a Petition Against the FUNK.:buttkick:
> 
> The Guy where I used to work Breath Stank so Bad, we sent him:
> 
> Toothbrush
> Toothpaste
> Mouthwash
> Gum
> Mints
> 
> In "InterOffice Mail"...........




Brownie518 I would have been told miss funktified to not sit by me or say ish to me. I can't believe she talking like that in front of everyone. Home girl don't have no shame of them boo boo panties. Who would want to touch her. She just disgust me.


----------



## Brownie518

Boo boo panties...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

destine2grow

I Agree.  I couldn't work with her. 

She's just too messed up in the Head.

Goin' Round askin' Folx if she Stank?

Something's wrong with her.  For Real.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *Boo boo panties..*.


 
@Brownie518

Girl....You mean: "Funktafied" Hmp.  I be done caught a case foolin' with her.

@destine2grow is a Mess.


----------



## Brownie518

I forgot I have a 15% coupon for Carol's Daughter...I have to go see when it expires.

ETA: June 26...so I have time to check out the site and see what else I might want to get...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> I forgot I have a 15% coupon for Carol's Daughter...I have to go see when it expires.


 
Brownie518

Yeah...Let Us Know.  You gone end up gettin' that Monoi.

*You tryin' too hard*

I wanted the Hair Mask & the Conditioner, when I briefly contemplated it.

Very Briefly that is.  Hmp.  That Mask is $29.00


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> Yeah...Let Us Know.  You gone end up gettin' that Monoi.
> 
> *You tryin' too hard*
> 
> I wanted the Hair Mask & the Conditioner, when I briefly contemplated it.
> 
> Very Briefly that is.  Hmp.  That Mask is $29.00



Yeah, I definitely plan on getting the Monoi. Def. the conditioner, maybe the shampoo also.  I'm just trying to wait til I use up some more stuff. I sure don't need it. And I don't want to try anything new right now...except perfume.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair What does your enso serum smell like? Mine smell like herbs.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

I just looked at that Mask again.  It's 7 ounces for $29.00

Bye Carol.  Girl. Bye.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> @IDareT'sHair What does your enso serum smell like? *Mine smell like herbs.*


 
curlyhersheygirl

Same.  I didn't eva' say it smelled 'good'. 

Not Quite Bergamonty, but definitely Herbally.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

destine2grow

Destine:  How do you think the Enso Serum Smells?


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> 
> Same. I didn't eva' say it smelled 'good'.
> 
> Not Quite Bergamonty, but definitely Herbally.


 
I read in the enso thread someone said it smelled like fruits so I was just  checking.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> I just looked at that Mask again.  It's 7 ounces for $29.00
> 
> Bye Carol.  Girl. Bye.



Hmph, I wasn't planning on getting the mask.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *I read in the enso thread someone said it smelled like fruits so I was just checking.*


 
curlyhersheygirl

Hmp.  I ain't smelled nothin' "Fruity" .......


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> 
> Hmp.  I ain't smelled nothin' "Fruity" .......



Fruity...maybe they meant like dates or prunes or something...


----------



## chebaby

Brownie518 said:


> Fruity...maybe they meant like dates or prunes or something...


 technically

if you gonna pay $29 for 7oz you might as well give kern your money. i like cd and all but aint none of her stuff worth no dang $29. not even on a great day.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> technically
> 
> if you gonna pay $29 for 7oz you might as well give kern your money. i like cd and all but* aint none of her stuff worth no dang $29. not even on a great day.*


 
chebaby

Shole Ain't.  She must be Drunk!  $29.00 for 7 ounces of product.erplexed  

She Crazy. 

$15.00 is the most she should be chargin' for anything she got.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ltown curlyhersheygirl

Ltown what do you think that Enso Serum smells like?


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Shole Ain't.  She must be Drunk!  $29.00 for 7 ounces of product.erplexed
> 
> She Crazy.
> 
> *$15.00 is the most she should be chargin' for anything she got.*


i agree. and i actually like most of her stuff. i just dont think they are worth the price tag. but i will always purchase the tui shampoo and hair milk her smoothies are great for moisture and detangling(at least when i was relaxed/transitioning) but they def. arent staples.

just like curl junkie. im a curl junkie junkie but when i sit back and think about it only thing that worthy of being staples for my hair is the repair me and smoothing lotion. everything else is just a nice treat.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> i just like curl junkie. *im a curl junkie junkie* but when i sit back and think about it only thing that worthy of being staples for my hair is the repair me and smoothing lotion. everything else is just a nice treat.


 
chebaby

Gurl....We can't help but like what we like.  I Ain't Mad at you.

I still have CJ's Reconstructor that was 'gifted' to me.  I think it is Curl Fix. erplexed 

I had "Repair Me" but sold it to another Curl Junkie Junkie.


----------



## mkd

Brownie518, is that lady a little special?


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> 
> Hmp. I ain't smelled nothin' "Fruity" .......


IDareT'sHair All I smell is hibiscus and horsetail. I have these herbs that's how I'm able to identify them. I looked on the label and it said fragrance so I thought at first I picked unscented but quickly realized that there wasn't an option for scents


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Gurl....We can't help but like what we like.  I Ain't Mad at you.
> 
> I still have CJ's Reconstructor that was 'gifted' to me.  I think it is Curl Fix. erplexed
> 
> I had "Repair Me" but sold it to another Curl Junkie Junkie.


repair me is better than the curl fix to me


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha

I had the "Ducky" Postcard.  I wasn't aware a $10.00 Off was under the Tab so I ended up getting my Oils and using my $10.00 Discount.

Glad I looked at that thing again.  I'm Happy.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> @IDareT'sHair *All I smell is hibiscus and horsetail. I have these herbs that's how I'm able to identify them. I looked on the label and it said fragrance so I thought at first I picked unscented but quickly realized that there wasn't an option for scents *


 
@curlyhersheygirl

Thanks for Identifying those 'scents' for me. So, I take it, You're not liking the way it smells. 

And Girl...it lasts. It was all in that last Wig I had.


----------



## chebaby

im thinking about doing another haul. i cant get over the fact that i missed a 40% off sale. like i feel sick about


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> im thinking about doing another haul. *i cant get over the fact that i missed a 40% off sale. like i feel sick about*


 
@chebaby

I would be Sick too Che.  I hate missing a Good Sale/Deal. 

I know Exactly How You Feel.

40% was the bomb.com (You can't get much better than that)

You were just talmbout that aveyou last night too.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> I would be Sick too Che.  I hate missing a Good Sale/Deal.
> 
> I know Exactly How You Feel.
> 
> 40% was the bomb.com (You can't get much better than that)
> 
> You were just talmbout that aveyou last night too.


i feel like someones playing a cruel trick on me. 
im trying to stop myself from purchasing anymore stuff but you know when im in the mood im in the mood.

i just used up a shea rinse the other day and this weekend i will be using up a cd tui shampoo and claudies protein so at least while im bringing stuff in, stuff is also moving on out. and i sold a few things and gave some stuff to my mom in hopes that her hair will stop breaking.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> 
> Thanks for Identifying those 'scents' for me. So, I take it, You're not liking the way it smells.
> 
> And Girl...it lasts. It was all in that last Wig I had.


 
IDareT'sHair 

Not really and it lingers? Oh Lawd DH gonna have a field day .


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby 

Gurl..You know You don't have to 'Justify' Yo' Urges to Me.......

I understand.  I just wish you could get a Good Discount on some CJ from Someplace Else.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> I would be Sick too Che.  I hate missing a Good Sale/Deal.
> 
> I know Exactly How You Feel.
> 
> *40% was the bomb.com* (You can't get much better than that)
> 
> You were just talmbout that aveyou last night too.


 
It sure was. I felt bad that che and destine missed it. I was hoping they would've been lurking or something.


----------



## Priss Pot

So today I shampooed and applied my henna mixture that I let thaw overnight.  Several hours later I rinsed it out and dc'd with Jessicurl WDT.  I just detangled my hair, and I'm gonna go rinse this condish out soon and do a braid-out w/ Qhemet CTDG.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Gurl..You know You don't have to 'Justify' Yo' Urges to Me.......
> 
> I understand.*  I just wish you could get a Good Discount on some CJ from Someplace Else.*


heck yea me too cj is pricey and i need a discount.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> @IDareT'sHair
> 
> Not really and it lingers? Oh Lawd DH gonna have a field day .


 
curlyhersheygirl

It does _linger_.  I've been using it for a HOT. 

It's not too, too bad tho'.

But I did put a little on after I took off this Baggy (since we were talmbout it) .....


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *It sure was. I felt bad that che and destine missed it. I was hoping they would've been lurking or something.*


 
curlyhersheygirl
chebaby

That's one Reason I hate those "Flash" Sales... 

It's 'intentional' For 99.9% of the Folx to Miss It.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> 
> It does _linger_. I've been using it for a HOT.
> 
> It's not too, too bad tho'.
> 
> But I did put a little on after I took off this Baggy (since we were talmbout it) .....


 
IDareT'sHair 
I guess I will use it for that as well.


----------



## chebaby

curlyhersheygirl said:


> It sure was. I felt bad that che and destine missed it. I was hoping they would've been lurking or something.


girl i was knocked out sleep, drooling and errthang


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> @chebaby
> 
> That's one Reason I hate those "Flash" Sales...
> 
> *It's 'intentional' For 99.9% of the Folx to Miss It*.


see how they do userplexed  and im willing to SPEND


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> girl i was knocked out sleep,* drooling and errthang*


 
chebaby

Well........................


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> see how they do userplexed and im willing to SPEND


 
chebaby

I Hate Flash Sales...._*especially when i miss them*_


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl

Curly....I can't believe you gone put the Marshmallow & Serum down already!


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> I Hate Flash Sales...._*especially when i miss them*_


girl and i never even ordered from them before but it would have been a nice introduction


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> 
> Curly....I can't believe you gone put the Marshmallow & Serum down already!


 
 I will seal with it when I have no where to go cuz DH likes to clown me if my products don't appeal to him. Have the kids calling me "mama odie" and singing "going down the bayou"


----------



## chebaby

curlyhersheygirl said:


> I will seal with it when I have no where to go cuz DH likes to clown me if my products don't appeal to him. Have the kids calling me "*mama odie"* and singing "going down the bayou"


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *I will seal with it when I have no where to go* cuz DH likes to clown me if my products don't appeal to him. Have the kids calling me "mama odie" and singing "going down the bayou"


 
curlyhersheygirl

I've been heating up Hot Water in the Micro and Sitting the Bottle in there and putting it on and doing a HOT under my Mastex Heat Cap.

It feels good.

And I did _lightly_ apply some tonight after we were discussing it. 

What else did you get from them?


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> 
> I've been heating up Hot Water in the Micro and Sitting the Bottle in there and putting it on and doing a HOT under my Mastex Heat Cap.
> 
> It feels good.
> 
> And I did _lightly_ apply some tonight after we were discussing it.
> 
> *What else did you get from them*?


 
I got the DC, the twisting gel, the pomade and the new gel they debuted at the sale. Everything else smells nice.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> I got the DC, the twisting gel, the pomade and the new gel they debuted at the sale. Everything else smells nice.


 

@curlyhersheygirl

The Olive & Honey Butter has a little _"Twang"_ to it. 

I can't _describe_ it, but it's there. Definitely "Twangy" 

Maybe it smells like Olive & Honey.

The DC'er smells nice tho'.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> 
> *The Olive & Honey Butter has a little "Twang" to i*t.
> 
> I can't describe it, but it's there. Definitely "Twangy"
> 
> The DC'er smells nice tho'.


 
IDareT'sHair
  Maybe it's the honey. The pomade smells mostly of honey.


----------



## destine2grow

IDareT'sHair said:


> @destine2grow
> 
> Destine:  How do you think the Enso Serum Smells?



IDareT'sHair it smells like herbs but I like the way it smells. Its not over powering.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

destine2grow said:


> @IDareT'sHair it smells like herbs but I like the way it smells. Its not over powering.


 
Well I'm not sure what fruits that person was talkin about


----------



## destine2grow

curlyhersheygirl said:


> I got the DC, the twisting gel, the pomade and the new gel they debuted at the sale. Everything else smells nice.


 curlyhersheygirl let me know how you like it as an HOT.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

destine2grow said:


> @IDareT'sHair *it smells like herbs but I like the way it smells. Its not over powering*.


 
destine2grow

What do you think the Olive & Honey Butter smells like?


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

destine2grow said:


> @curlyhersheygirl let me know how you like it as an HOT.


 
destine2grow

Sure thing


----------



## IDareT'sHair

destine2grow curlyhersheygirl

I didn't feel like I had to use alot of it to successfully do a HOT.  

It's highly concentrated, so it spread very well.

I didn't use that much at all.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @destine2grow @curlyhersheygirl
> 
> I didn't feel like I had to use alot of it to successfully do a HOT.
> 
> It's highly concentrated, so it spread very well.
> 
> *I didn't use that much at all*.


 
IDareT'sHair 

I'm prepooing with it now and I was just about to say the same thing. That is definitely a plus


----------



## destine2grow

IDareT'sHair said:


> @destine2grow
> 
> What do you think the Olive & Honey Butter smells like?


IDareT'sHair it has an sweet fruity smell to me.


IDareT'sHair said:


> @destine2grow @curlyhersheygirl
> 
> I didn't feel like I had to use alot of it to successfully do a HOT.
> 
> It's highly concentrated, so it spread very well.
> 
> I didn't use that much at all.



I will try it as an HOT on Saturday


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Well ladies I'm off to bed. I will chat with yall tomorrow.


----------



## destine2grow

So I just was elle Pixie review on Mixed Chicks kids leave in. She got me wanting to buy the kids shampoo, con, leave in and spray for my daughter. All products are 8oz and cost $13 Aveyou


----------



## bronzebomb

chebaby said:


> i love cheesecake factory for the food but im not a huge cake or pie person. ex SO thinks im crazy because the only pie i like is apple pie but i cant actually each the apples because soggy wet fruit makes me gag
> 
> the red velvet cheesecake was ok though.



Lol!  I like apple and peach cobbler.  I can't stand cooked fruit so I eat the crust and the juice with ice cream


----------



## Eisani

I gave away a box of products today! One of my mom's clients adopted black siblings, a boy and girl, and she said the kids' hair always looks crazy when he brings them to the office. I put in a couple bottles of Aussie Moist conditioner, ORS Aloe poo, Nacidit Olive Oil poo, that Oyin Honey Wash , Pantene R &N DC, Silicon Mix DC and leave in, 12 en 1 DC, Hot Six oil, and a Wheat Germ leave in. I included two shower combs and a Denman in the box as well. He was really grateful and I gave him my number if he had any questions or needed help. I'm going to do the girl's hair this weekend. They are adorable kids , the boy is 5 and the girl is 2. 

It felt good helping someone that really needed it, but it felt even better ditching some of that stuff!


----------



## divachyk

Today is a quick web surfing day...just stopping by to say hello and goodnight all in one message.


----------



## Eisani

Let me go to sleep with my long teef (my granny's phrase)


----------



## Ltown

IDareT'sHair, enso serum don't have a scent imo, i like it and got confuse before i thInk i told you i like cathy howse serum but you send me conditioner.   That me not paying attention, right now i'm just happy to have hair.    

Eisani, that awesome to give away to someone that would appreciate it.


----------



## natura87

for some reason I was up until 3 this morning. I coudlnt sleep so I plopped on some Rusk Reconstructor (it was ginger and something) let it sit and then cowshed it out with Tresemme Naturals. I applied Shea Moisture Curl Enhancing Smoothie as a leave in. My hair feels much better.


Just found out they are carrying some Taliah Wajiiid products at my local Rite Aid


----------



## natura87

Eisani said:


> I gave away a box of products today! One of my mom's clients adopted black siblings, a boy and girl, and she said the kids' hair always looks crazy when he brings them to the office. I put in a couple bottles of Aussie Moist conditioner, ORS Aloe poo, Nacidit Olive Oil poo, that Oyin Honey Wash , Pantene R &N DC, Silicon Mix DC and leave in, 12 en 1 DC, Hot Six oil, and a Wheat Germ leave in. I included two shower combs and a Denman in the box as well. He was really grateful and I gave him my number if he had any questions or needed help. I'm going to do the girl's hair this weekend. They are adorable kids , the boy is 5 and the girl is 2.
> 
> It felt good helping someone that really needed it, but it felt even better ditching some of that stuff!



Awwwwwww. *E-hugs Eisani*. That is too sweet!


----------



## bronzebomb

Anyone trying the Midnight Miracle from Kinky-Curly?


----------



## hannan

Morning ladies! Couldn't sleep well early this morning. Ear shattering thunderstorms kept me tossing and turning for hours. 

Thinking of henna'ing today. Maybe with a little hemp seed oil and an egg. 

Eisani That's fantastic!


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair & destine2grow
I sealed my hair with the enso serum and  I like it. It's medium weight and my hair absorbed it instantly. It wasn't a bad prepoo either I just prefer my mix. As for the scent daddy dew took care of it . I'm also loving the reformulated SSI mask. It's the right balance of protein and moisture for my hair. I will be stocking up at  her next sale.


----------



## destine2grow

Eisani that was nice.

curlyhersheygirl I have yet to try SSI new fortifying mask. I still have the old one. I am going to order some the next time she has an sale. I am also going to try the Enso serum as a prepoo/HOT tomorrow.


----------



## BostonMaria

I bought 2 products from a company that shall not be named 
Their natural hair spritz actually smelled like sweaty socks.  I was spraying everybody in the house just for the LOL's.  They were like mommy WTF is that nasty smell? LMAO

The second product was stinky too.  I put the gel in my hair and my DD passes by me and says "Ewww what's that smell" 

So yeah... $26 down the drain. LITERALLY. Cuz that's where I dumped it LOL


----------



## Eisani

BostonMaria You know you can't say all that and not tell us who the products are from! You betta air 'em out!!  What company??


----------



## chebaby

hello everyone
i should have left my two braids in today because i co washed them out and now my puff looks like butt lmao. 
tomorrow im going to shampoo with cd tui and condition with AO GPB and then use kckt as a leave in and diffuse my hair so i can wear it big tomorrow.

i cant wait for sunday so i can pre poo shampoo and deep condition. of course ill be using smoothing lotion under my shea mix(cause the naturalista butter aint cutting it lol).


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Evening Ladies....

Just got home. Spritzed my Hair with Njoi Creations Milk Moisturizing Spritz. I also used Bee Mine Luscious Balancing Hair Cream. 

Will Seal with a little Cocosta later (yes, I still have about 2 ounces that I found while looking for something else)

I only have 2-3 ounces of Njoi Milky Spritz, so I know it won't last long. I wish I had more of this. 

But I do have her Herbal Tea Spritz.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> Evening Ladies....
> 
> Just got home. Spritzed my Hair with Njoi Creations Milk Moisturizing Spritz. *I also used Bee Mine Luscious Balancing Hair Cream. *
> 
> Will Seal with a little Cocosta later (yes, I still have about 2 ounces that I found while looking for something else)
> 
> I only have 2-3 ounces of Njoi Milky Spritz, so I know it won't last long. I wish I had more of this.
> 
> But I do have her Herbal Tea Spritz.


you are making me want to use this this weekend.


----------



## Brownie518

mkd - you asked if ole girl is special...no. The hygiene situation aside, she's just an awful person. She really is. She is the type that likes to talk down to folks, always tellin on someone, always trying to get folks in serious trouble at work. Never mind the fact that she doesn't do sht at work. She's actually proud of the people she has trained that ended up getting fired.  She felt the need to tell me all about them when she first trained me a few years ago. I had to let her know she better not even think about f**kin with me. 

Anyway...the heat wave finally broke here. Its nice and sunny. I just oiled my hair with some Mozeke Amla Infusion. I love that stuff. I'm almost done with a bottle, maybe another 2 weeks and its done.


----------



## chebaby

ive been oiling my hair with vatika oil and i never paid attention to how soft it makes my hair because i use it right before i co wash or shampoo but it def. makes my hair soft.
if it didnt stank so much id seal with it.


----------



## Brownie518

Eisani said:


> @BostonMaria You know you can't say all that and not tell us who the products are from! You betta air 'em out!!  What company??



Yeah, I wanna know, too!

Eisani - thats great how you're helping that family!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *ive been oiling my hair with vatika oil* and i never paid attention to how soft it makes my hair because i use it right before i co wash or shampoo but it def. makes my hair soft.
> if it didnt stank so much id seal with it.


 
chebaby

But....You never Post in the HOT Thread tho'  Hmp.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> But....You never Post in the HOT Thread tho'  Hmp.


you know i be forgetting.


----------



## chebaby

i just saw a picture on facebook of Charz and her hair is FIYAH!!!! i dont know if its a braid out or wash and go but its sooooo cute.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *you know i be forgetting.*


 
chebaby

Hmp.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Oh Yeah, I tried the Oyin Body Wash Stuff.  Very low lather, but I didn't mind it.  

However, I'm not 'impressed' by this product and will definitely NOT repurchase it (even for 5 bucks).

Didn't try the Oil.  I Need to holla' at redecouvert for them digits. Red pm me.


----------



## mkd

Hey ladies! Cant wait to wash my hair tonight! I think I am going to roller set.


----------



## Brownie518

I hope my Shescentit gets here tomorrow. I'm dying to try the new formula.


----------



## divachyk

Anyone got a good mid-week, non-wash day protein moisturizer recommendation?


----------



## mkd

I think Kbb's flash sale may the super silky next week. It was the sa last week and the nectar this week. I wonder how the ss compares to ssi coco cream leave in.


----------



## destine2grow

Hey ladies!

I'm frying some fish! Tonight will be fish and grits!

IDareT'sHair I got my package today!


----------



## BostonMaria

Eisani I'll PM you


----------



## destine2grow

Brownie518 said:


> @mkd - you asked if ole girl is special...no. The hygiene situation aside, she's just an awful person. She really is. She is the type that likes to talk down to folks, always tellin on someone, always trying to get folks in serious trouble at work. Never mind the fact that she doesn't do sht at work. She's actually proud of the people she has trained that ended up getting fired.  She felt the need to tell me all about them when she first trained me a few years ago. I had to let her know she better not even think about f**kin with me.
> 
> Anyway...the heat wave finally broke here. Its nice and sunny. I just oiled my hair with some Mozeke Amla Infusion. I love that stuff. I'm almost done with a bottle, maybe another 2 weeks and its done.


 
Brownie518 Home girl is a trip! Why they got her stink arse training people? That should be an HR issue. I just don't see how she can talk about somebody erplexed


----------



## Eisani

I got my package today Zaz. Thank you!!


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

BostonMaria said:


> I bought 2 products from a company that shall not be named
> Their natural hair spritz actually smelled like sweaty socks. I was spraying everybody in the house just for the LOL's. They were like mommy WTF is that nasty smell? LMAO
> 
> The second product was stinky too. I put the gel in my hair and my DD passes by me and says "Ewww what's that smell"
> 
> So yeah... $26 down the drain. LITERALLY. Cuz that's where I dumped it LOL


 
Umm yeah some please PM me the info . A pj needs to know who to NOT  buy from.


----------



## destine2grow

curlyhersheygirl said:


> Umm yeah some please PM me the info . A pj needs to know who to NOT buy from.


 
curlyhersheygirl I was thinking the same thing and secretly hoping that Eisani outed them


----------



## SimJam

Hay ladies I gave away the rest of my bottle of doo daddy so I ordered the 16 oz. I'll def b stocking up in the BF sales (only 5 months away LOL)

Oh and BJ sed she got my monies but I still gotta wait fifty'leven dayz for my stuffs  lolol


----------



## Ltown

Good morning ladies!  

Good day, not hot! DMV ladies the hair boutique have 50% off on CD, MJ! Beemine, Hair rules, uncle funky, Curls, Treasure locks


I'm try to find a style to get my hair braided with hair, it still unbelieveable for me to have no hair.   I'm sorry to keep crying, i'm post traumatic shock syndrome.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Morning ladies



Ltown said:


> Good morning ladies!
> 
> Good day, not hot! DMV ladies the hair boutique have 50% off on CD, MJ! Beemine, Hair rules, uncle funky, Curls, Treasure locks
> 
> 
> I'm try to find a style to get my hair braided with hair, it still unbelieveable for me to have no hair.* I'm sorry to keep crying*, i'm post traumatic shock syndrome.


 
Ltown No need to apologise that's what we your e-sisters are here for. It's hard when you take care of your hair only to have a set back. I'm glad you found the problem and now it's back on the road to long, healthy hair :blowkiss:


----------



## bronzebomb

I am watching the Wen info/commercial on TruTV right now!  Is Wen really that good??


----------



## Eisani

Good mernin, good mernin, good mernin. Idk y I'm awake on my day to sleep in. 

Yall know I have no problem saying who's products were funky, but I'll respect BostonMaria's wishes. She said she didn't wanna put them out there for certain reasons so it is what it is BUT, if the name comes up, I'll just do one of these   Besides, someone a while back already said they weren't repurchasing from that particular vendor. 

Talked with the waht man and I'm doing his daughter's hair tomorrow.


----------



## Eisani

bronzebomb said:


> I am watching the Wen info/commercial on TruTV right now!  Is Wen really that good??



I personally wasn't overly impressed and gave the whole bottle away. Idk how it works on relaxed hair, but my natural hair was just like MEH.

I'm contemplating doing a bkt today but my hair never acts right around that time of the month. I went to work looking like a rooster yesterday with a big huge pony/puff/curly mass on the very top of my head and I'm tired of looking at it  Besides, I need to see if I need a trim.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

SimJam

Gurl......I still ain't herd a Wurd about my HV! .........


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Morning Ladies........

Just Spritzed my hair with Njoi's Moisturizing Hair Milk, Slapped on some Bee Mine Luscious and Sealed with Enso Naturals Marshmallow & Moss Serum.

I smell like too many thangs.

Will be doing my Hair tomorrow.  Imma start making a list of the stuff I use up.  My SummA' Goal is to use up between 10-15 products this SummA'


----------



## SimJam

IDareT'sHair said:


> @SimJam
> 
> Gurl......I still ain't herd a Wurd about my HV! .........


 
IDareT'sHair whuuuut ????

u at least got confirmation of the order being recieved ?

I hope I like the sitrinilla, 

Im on my last BFH condish, may re haul-der during BF


----------



## IDareT'sHair

SimJam said:


> @IDareT'sHair whuuuut ????
> 
> *u at least got confirmation of the order being recieved ?*
> 
> I hope I like the sitrinilla,


 
SimJam

Yeah... I got a confirmation but that was a coupla' weeks ago.

I think you should enjoy Sitrinillah.

I still haven't made up my mind about BFH  I'm leaning towards "No" tho'.


----------



## SimJam

IDareT'sHair said:


> @SimJam
> 
> *Yeah... I got a confirmation but that was a coupla' weeks ago*.
> 
> I think you should enjoy Sitrinillah.
> 
> I still haven't made up my mind about BFH I'm leaning towards "No" tho'.


 
IDareT'sHair lawks .... looks like BJs gonna break my heart....I need these things to be delivered by July 8

re the BFH im also on the fence I mean my hair likes them, but Im getting an odd vibe from the company LOL. 

Not sure how to explain it.... In Jamaica we wud say "my spirit doesnt take to the company" just means I cant quite out my finger on it but my gut feeling is I dont like "the company called BFH" 

and Im typing this while sitting under my hair therpywrap - hair slathered in BFH condish LOLOLOLOL


----------



## IDareT'sHair

SimJam

Simmie!  I am certain we will get our Products by July 8th.


----------



## La Colocha

Hi ladies checking in, won't be on long. I had to work last night so i am about to fall out. I hauled for jeezus 2 days in a row at the bbw semi annual sale, got a lot of good stuff to last me at least until the end of the year. Going to do my hair on monday unless i find myself up late tonight.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> Hi ladies checking in, won't be on long. I had to work last night so i am about to fall out. *I hauled for jeezus 2 days in a row at the bbw semi annual sale*, got a lot of good stuff to last me at least until the end of the year. Going to do my hair on monday unless i find myself up late tonight.


 
La Colocha

Well Praise Da' Lawd.....


----------



## natura87

My crazy behind volunteered for a 12 hour shift. I'm on lunch right now but still. My twistout looks awesome and I will do my hair again tonight. My Milk and Protein refresher spray is finally gone.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

natura87

Who is your Milk Spritz by?  I like the one I have from Njoi.


----------



## Brownie518

Afternoon, ladies. It's nice and cool today but you can look and tell that there's going to be a bad storm later. So, we are at my mother's for a family gathering. No one is here yet, though. 

I'll be doing my hair later on tonight. I'm going to use Redken CAT and DC with Claudie's Deep Moisturizing.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

Have a Good Time Lady!  I think Imma use Redken PST-77 as my Mid-Protein Step when I Self-Relax.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> Have a Good Time Lady!  I think Imma use Redken PST-77 as my Mid-Protein Step when I Self-Relax.




Hey, T!! I've been using Redken Extreme Rescue Force or Deep Fuel. Love that Redken Extreme line!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

I pulled Rescue Force to Start using up.  And I also have Deep Fuel.  I think last time I used Joico K-Pak Reconstructor.


----------



## Ltown

Afternoon ladies! I am tired as heck, i got up early walked 1 1/2 mile then dd and i went to college tour and walked 2 1/2 miles.   

I went by the hair store nothing much that i posted for sale was there except CD.  I looked for HV no much but acai condtioner.  I didn't get anything i wanted qhemet but none in stock, she probably took it off stock for her sale because they won't have any until July.  All the sale stuff won't be stock anymore, so Che no more Beemine.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> I pulled Rescue Force to Start using up.  And I also have Deep Fuel.  I think last time I used Joico K-Pak Reconstructor.



I sometimes use Deep Fuel, also. I usually use the RF though. I don't change my touch up routine too much. Superstititious


----------



## bronzebomb

Ltown said:


> Afternoon ladies! I am tired as heck, i got up early walked 1 1/2 mile then dd and i went to college tour and walked 2 1/2 miles.
> 
> I went by the hair store nothing much that i posted for sale was there except CD. I looked for HV no much but acai condtioner. I didn't get anything i wanted qhemet but none in stock, she probably took it off stock for her sale because they won't have any until July. All the sale stuff won't be stock anymore, so Che no more Beemine.


 
Im glad I read this, I was on my way down there.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Used Up 1 Njoi CreationS Healthy Hair Butta' w/MSM.  No Back-Ups.  Will re-up on this hopefully Black Friday.

So Far, I've used up:

1 MHC Herbal Hair Cocktail
1 MHC Sophia's Lotion
1 Njoi Healthy Hair Butta' w/MSM

12 More Products to go!  Hmp.  I may get to 20 by Labor Day!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

I _shole _wish you were closer to walk me through this TU. 

So, we can 'improve' my Technique once & for all.

I figured out a coupla' things Imma do different next time to see if I get better results.


----------



## chebaby

hey everyone
its hot as hell outside so im back in the house trying to find something to watch lol. i finally purchased pink sugar since i keep hearing people mention it. i havent smelled it yet

ETA: oh and i purchased a few of the bbw shower gels. country apple is my fave


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

Lemme know how you like that Pink Sugar


----------



## chebaby

t, i just smelled it and im in love. it smells very young, flirty and girly. i love it.


----------



## chebaby

oh and last night i got itchy and wanted to do my hair so i deep conditioned on dry hair with claudies protein(used it up, have a back up).

i really am itching to go to the natural store but its hot as hell.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *i really am itching to go to the natural store but its hot as hell.*


 
chebaby

Ltown just said they didn't have much, so it might not be worth the trip. 

But If I was there, I'd Ride wid You!


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Ltown just said they didn't have much, so it might not be worth the trip.
> 
> But If I was there, I'd Ride wid You!


when i went last week they didnt have much either a lot of things they had on sale for 50% off so im sure they were cleaned out fast lol.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

It didn't seem like it would worth the trip.erplexed


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> It didn't seem like it would worth the trip.erplexed


im just gonna stay in and probably fall asleep


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

Do you have Your Regi all mapped out for tomorrow?  

I wrote mine out until July 3rd.....  I can't wait.  

Imma start early.  I wanna be done by 11 a.m.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Do you have Your Regi all mapped out for tomorrow?
> 
> I wrote mine out until July 3rd.....  I can't wait.
> 
> Imma start early.  I wanna be done by 11 a.m.


july 3rd you start early dont cha

since i already did my protein last night i think i will pre poo with a&s, shampoo with cd tui, and then do the butters n bars mask. if i need a conditioner to rinse it out of course ill use shea rinse(moving on to brown sugar spice since i finished the coconut). then i will braid with smoothing lotion and my butter mix.

im thinking about throwing out naturalista butter or giving it to my mom. it isnt terribly bad but it is the only shea butter and oil mix that does not moisturize. its like wth man. its useless lol.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@chebaby

I think Imma Cowash with HV Acai, do a UBH Protein Rx, Steam with A&S

Imma do a Hot too.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> I think Imma Cowash with HV Acai, do a UBH Protein Rx, Steam with A&S


i started to get an acai from the store but didnt. i can always get it next time, i didnt think it was amazing anyway. all her conditioners are the same to me.
if i wasnt going to do the butters n bars mask i would steam.


----------



## divachyk

La Colocha said:


> Hi ladies checking in, won't be on long. I had to work last night so i am about to fall out. I hauled for jeezus 2 days in a row at the bbw semi annual sale, got a lot of good stuff to last me at least until the end of the year. Going to do my hair on monday unless i find myself up late tonight.



@La Colocha - I spent WAY TOO MUCH at the bbw sale. I visited them two days in a row. And, I will be at the VS sale come Tues! And just think, I was doing so good (with not buying anything).

I purchased VS So Sexy Nourish Shampoo, Conditioner and Mask.  

IDareT'sHair - the dh made out pretty good at the bbw sale. And guess what he purchased among other things - caribbean salsa burning oil. My love is Moonlight Path everything.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *i started to get an acai from the store but didnt. i can always get it next time, i didnt think it was amazing anyway. all her conditioners are the same to me.*


 
chebaby

Are you gone try her new Summer 'Green' Conditioner?  

They are actually about the same consistency & IMO Perfect for Cowashing.  Their"consistency" make them a perfect cowasher.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

divachyk

I just burned some earlier today.  I ordered 3 online.  Lemme me know how he likes it.

$3.50 is Excellent.  I think he would also like the White Citrus. (try to pick up one of these before the sale is over).


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Are you gone try her new Summer 'Green' Conditioner?
> 
> They are actually about the same consistency & IMO Perfect for Cowashing.  Their"consistency" make them a perfect cowasher.


i dont know if ill get it. maybe if it comes to the store cause i cant wait on bj


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> i dont know if ill get it. maybe if it comes to the store cause i cant wait on bj


 
chebaby

Gurl...I ain't heard a thing from her or Claudie


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Gurl...I ain't heard a thing from her or Claudie


 i forgot my ssi shipped so i guess ill get that monday.


----------



## mkd

Hey everyone. My roller set came out cute but it was huge by the time I got home this afternoon. Hmmm, I don't know how roller sets will hold upon this weather.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

mkd

You might hafta' Roller Set then do that Saran Wrap method.  Where you wrap in Saran Wrap afterwards and get under the dryer.


----------



## mkd

Yeah t I may try that next time. It's so hot out.  I dont know if it worth the effort.


----------



## Zaz

Eisani said:


> I got my package today Zaz. Thank you!!



You're welcome, i need to stop buying things I know I won't use, i.e anything to oil my scalp or anything to 'seal my ends' *side eyes burnt sugar pomade*


----------



## La Colocha

divachyk said:


> @La Colocha - I spent WAY TOO MUCH at the bbw sale. I visited them two days in a row. And, I will be at the VS sale come Tues! And just think, I was doing so good (with not buying anything).
> 
> I purchased VS So Sexy Nourish Shampoo, Conditioner and Mask.



Mornin ladies, miss talking to yall. diva i didn't do too bad because i had coupons the first day and got more the 2nd day. Got some brown sugar fig and exotic coconut, also some aromatherapy in lavender chammomile and a few room sprays. T i see that have aromatherapy sensual in black currant vanilla, don't these scents sound familiar (jasmines). Will be going back to a different store today to get more aromatherapy since its 50%, other than that i will be done. Still going to do my hair tomorrow, will use about the same stuff as i have been trying to use stuff up.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha

Gurl...Please make sure you get some of that Black Currant & Vanilla from BBW.  It also smells wonderful.

Gone & Get Some of That


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> @La Colocha
> 
> Gurl...Please make sure you get some of that Black Currant & Vanilla from BBW.  It also smells wonderful.
> 
> Gone & Get Some of That



I did get a travel size body wash and lotion but i like some of the other scents better.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> I did get a travel size body wash and lotion but i like some of the other scents better.


 
@La Colocha

I got a bunch of Home Fragrance Oils for my Burner. I hope I like them all. I also got $10.00 off. And.....they've already shipped.

Nice Sale. I should go to an actual Brick & Mortar before the Sale Ends.


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> @La Colocha
> 
> I got a bunch of Home Fragrance Oils for my Burner. I hope I like them all. I also got $10.00 off. And.....they've already shipped.
> 
> Nice Sale. I should go to an actual Brick & Mortar before the Sale Ends.



You should, the sale ends on july 3rd or when supplies are gone whichever comes first. Here there weren't as many people out and they have tons of stuff left over. I know in the larger areas product is sold out faster. And there are better deals in the stores than online.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha

And there is one very close to my House......


----------



## IDareT'sHair

You know my Mission is to use up between 10-15 (hopefully close to 20) products this Summer.

I hope to use up at least 2-3 more things on Wednesday. 

I am really off to a good start. (Now I just need to quit adding....)


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> You know my Mission is to use up between 10-15 (hopefully close to 20) products this Summer.
> 
> I hope to use up at least 2-3 more things on Wednesday.
> 
> I am really off to a good start. (Now I just need to quit adding....)



Don't really know how much i will use up this summer, its always slow going for me. I have plenty of hair stuff.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> *Don't really know how much i will use up this summer, its always slow going for me.* I have plenty of hair stuff.


 
La Colocha

I'm determined to be _Mean & Lean_ heading into BF. 

(Don't ask me how I will get there) Especially if I continue to buy.


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> @La Colocha
> 
> I'm determined to be _Mean & Lean_ heading into BF.
> 
> (Don't ask me how I will get there) Especially if I continue to buy.



You use stuff up faster, the way i'm going i can skip right over black friday.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> You use stuff up faster, *the way i'm going i can skip right over black friday*.


 
La Colocha

Hmp.  Me Too!  Hmp.  I can skip right over Black Friday, Saturday and Sunday.

And the way these BF Sales have been, it wouldn't hurt my feelings at all to skip right over BF and KIM.

I always get caught up in all the Fun tho'.


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> @La Colocha
> 
> Hmp.  Me Too!  Hmp.  I can skip right over Black Friday, Saturday and Sunday.
> 
> And the way these BF Sales have been, it wouldn't hurt my feelings at all to skip right over BF and KIM.
> 
> I always get caught up in all the Fun tho'.



Yes its fun, i will see what i need if anything by then.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@La Colocha

I will just be reupping on some stuff tryna' get a discount.  25% 30% etc....

I'm seriously 'doubtful' if I'll actually Need Anything.

So...we'll see. But right now, Imma stay in Use it Up Mode.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ltown

I used my Moringa Tea Rinse.  I used about an 8 ounce Cup and Poured it over after I rinsed out my Protein Rx. (Before Steaming). 

Not sure where it shoulda' came in.  If I shoulda' used it as a Final?

I do know it Stinks.

Thanks Again for sending me those Tea Bags.  This will come in really handy.  And Moringa is suppose to help induce "Shine".


----------



## La Colocha

I think i will just cowash and dc tomorrow. Don't like going two weeks in braids but it shouldn't be too bad to detanlge.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha

What are you cowashing with?  Organix?  Or are you using something else now?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I was really excited to do my Hair today.  Looking forward to doing it again on Wednesday. 

I'm tryna' stay Pumped Up to meet this Twice a Week Regimen. (Cause Lawd knows, sometimes you don't feel like it)

Feels Great.  Using a lot of good stuff.  And will Use Up alot of Stuff.  

I know Fall/Winter I will be make to Once a Week, So I gotta make the most of the Summer Months and enjoying My Hair Care.

Spring of 2012, I plan to be Wig-less.  Hopefully, my skills will 'prevent me' from seeking out help from A Salon.


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> @La Colocha
> 
> What are you cowashing with?  Organix?  Or are you using something else now?



I finished the cherry blossom now i will be using the organix morracan oil with aragon i think its called.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> I finished the cherry blossom now i will be using the *organix morracan oil with aragon* i think its called.


 
La Colocha

That one sounds really good and moisturizing. 

I think when I finish this HV Acai Berry, I may switch over to Claudie DC'er to Cowash with. 

It makes a nice Cowasher (although it is actually thick enough to DC). 

I don't know.  Maybe I'll test out my WEN.


----------



## La Colocha

Well ladies talk to yall later. Going to get some rest before work tonight and relax.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Well, finished up my Hair. Used up 1 Tube of Matrix Ceramide. Pulled out Bee Mine Luscious. I forgot how good that stuff smells.

Will be using Bee Mine Luscious and maybe Hairveda Cocosta Oil to Seal. 

Looking forward to Wednesday's Wash day.


----------



## mkd

T, you are doing a good ob using stuff up. I am like la, it takes me forever to use anything up. I am going to stick with like two open dc at a time.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@mkd

Gurl....I'm so heavy-handed and I'm sure 'wasteful' too.


----------



## destine2grow

Hey Ladies! I missed ya'll yesterday. I had fam stop through unannounce and didn't know how to leave and go home erplexed. I hate when people do that. My fam know I don't like sitting around them all day .

My twist out was fierce. The Enso olive and honey hydration did a great job on definiton and hold. I just hate that my relaxed ends get so dayum tangle and look an HAM compared to my natural hair.

I plan on doing an HOT with Enso Moss and Marshmallow serum. I will then use SSI Fortifying Mask followed by BFH Shea Mango Tea Mask. I will cowash with BFH Yarrow and Hibiscus and use Jasmine shea rinse in lemon sugar as an rinse out. Use Elucence MB con as leave in and seal with Enso Moss and Marshmallow serum.

chebaby and IDareT'sHair I recieve my package. 

chebaby I love the way everything smell! Oh and I like your fancy packaging


----------



## Loves Harmony

Hey Ladies! Hope everyone have a wonderful day... On another note i wish i could find a good deal on some joico..... I just finished coloring my hair today in a light copper brown.  It is so pretty.


----------



## chebaby

destine2grow, im glad you got the package and i hope you like everything. 
i think i have that enso butter so i may use it on a braid out next week.

hey everyone
my hair was dry as a bone. i did a naked wash and go yesterday and today it was a mess so i slapped some mhc olive you on my dry hair and ill let it sit for an hour before i shampoo and steam with a&s.
i think today ill be doing twists. i dont feel like a braid out and i dont feel like co washing daily so twists it is.
ill either be using smoothing lotion and kbb cream or smoothing lotion and bee mine curly butter or all three


----------



## chebaby

oh nd i used a whole jar of mhc olive you, no back ups. i dont know if im becoming heavy handed or my hair is growing but either way conditioner is disappearing fast.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Hey all just got back from the mall. DH and I went crazy at BBW and the cashier was flirting so hard with DH that I let him cash out everything. Chick kept scanning all kinds of coupons so we saved alot.


----------



## chebaby

curlyhersheygirl said:


> Hey all just got back from the mall. DH and I went crazy at BBW and the cashier was flirting so hard with DH that I let him cash out everything. Chick kept scanning all kinds of coupons so we saved alot.


i was going to go back to bbw today because yesterday i wanted this mango and a figi something body wash but all they had ws the spray and lotion. i looked online and i can order it but i dont know if i want to.

anyway my face is so bumpy i noticed it a week ago. they are little bumps but its all over my forehead and chin. i dont know if its from my shea butter i use on my face or maybe conditioner that runs down my face, i dont know man. im gonna do a bentonight face mask tonight and clean with my clarisonic and i have nothing to moisturize with assuming my shea butter is whats causing the bumps.


----------



## destine2grow

Loves Harmony said:


> Hey Ladies! Hope everyone have a wonderful day... On another note i wish i could find a good deal on some joico..... I just finished coloring my hair today in a light copper brown. It is so pretty.


 Loves Harmony what Joico products are you looking for? I have the Kpak shampoo and con. They are both 95% full if not more.


chebaby said:


> i was going to go back to bbw today because yesterday i wanted this mango and a figi something body wash but all they had ws the spray and lotion. i looked online and i can order it but i dont know if i want to.
> 
> anyway my face is so bumpy i noticed it a week ago. they are little bumps but its all over my forehead and chin. i dont know if its from my shea butter i use on my face or maybe conditioner that runs down my face, i dont know man. im gonna do a bentonight face mask tonight and clean with my clarisonic and i have nothing to moisturize with assuming my shea butter is whats causing the bumps.


 
chebaby could it be heat bumps? I love using my clarisonic. Have you tried black soap?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby  Hi Girl!

Loves Harmony What you looking for in Joico?  pm me

destine2grow Glad your Package came.

Just rubbed in some Bee Mine Luscious.  I love the way that stuff smells.


----------



## chebaby

hey T, what you up to?


----------



## chebaby

destine2grow said:


> @Loves Harmony what Joico products are you looking for? I have the Kpak shampoo and con. They are both 95% full if not more.
> 
> 
> @chebaby could it be heat bumps? I love using my clarisonic. Have you tried black soap?


yea i use black soap but if i dont follow up with a good moisturizer it will dry my face out. my mom said it could be heat bumps too. it just looks a mess
i like shea butter because it took away my dark under eye circles.


----------



## destine2grow

Who cook dinner?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> * hey T, what you up to?*


 
chebaby

Nada!

I was out in my Stash.  I sold a coupla' things.  Just Chillin'.  

I was on the phone.

My hair _feels_ pretty good today.


----------



## chebaby

destine2grow said:


> Who cook dinner?


not me lol. i went to wendys and got another berry chicken salad i cant get enough.


IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Nada!
> 
> I was out in my Stash.  I sold a coupla' things.  Just Chillin'.
> 
> I was on the phone.
> 
> My hair _feels_ pretty good today.


today is going by pretty fast. and then its back to work i need a vaca for real.


----------



## destine2grow

chebaby said:


> yea i use black soap but if i dont follow up with a good moisturizer it will dry my face out. my mom said it could be heat bumps too. it just looks a mess
> i like shea butter because it took away my dark under eye circles.


 
chebaby I naturally have dry skin and I use cetaphil moisturize in the 16oz tub. I also have dark circles and never knew shea butter would help with them. My dark circles are due to me being anemic. SO says it has to do with getting older.


----------



## chebaby

destine2grow said:


> @chebaby I naturally have dry skin and I use cetaphil moisturize in the 16oz tub. I also have dark circles and never knew shea butter would help with them. My dark circles are due to me being anemic. SO says it has to do with getting older.


i keep hearing about cetaphil, i may pick up a bottle.
ive had dark circles for years and im only 24 i have no idea where it comes from.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

destine2grow said:


> @chebaby I naturally have dry skin and *I use cetaphil moisturize in the 16oz tub.* I also have dark circles and never knew shea butter would help with them. My dark circles are due to me being anemic. SO says it has to do with getting older.


 
destine2grow
chebaby

That's what I use too!


----------



## destine2grow

chebaby the dark circles could be genetic.


----------



## chebaby

destine2grow said:


> @chebaby the dark circles could be genetic.


i wouldnt doubt it. my dad has bags under his eyes and i have the same bags, even in my baby pics but none of my parents have dark circles.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

destine2grow
chebaby

Have Ya'll Finished your Hair?  I'm done.  I have 1 more use out of Jasmines Berries & Cream.  I should use up some stuff on Wednesday. _*crosses fingers*_

I'll use that Moringa Tea Again for a quick Tea Rinse.  About 8 ouces.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *Hey all just got back from the mall. DH and I went crazy at BBW and the cashier was flirting so hard with DH that I let him cash out everything. Chick kept scanning all kinds of coupons so we saved alot.*


 
curlyhersheygirl

Cute!  2 Thumbs Up to DH.  Good Looking Out!

I notice alot of Ladies got their Conditioner.  It was $4.50.  I've never tried BBW conditioners so I left that alone.

Did Anybody get any?


----------



## destine2grow

IDareT'sHair I am far from being finish. 

Do you ladies watch Bridezilla?


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @destine2grow
> @chebaby
> 
> Have Ya'll Finished your Hair?  I'm done.  I have 1 more use out of Jasmines Berries & Cream.  I should use up some stuff on Wednesday. _*crosses fingers*_
> 
> I'll use that Moringa Tea Again for a quick Tea Rinse.  About 8 ouces.


no, im still pre pooing i will rinse, shampoo and detangle in 3 minutes and then slather my hair in a&s and steam for a few minutes.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

destine2grow said:


> @IDareT'sHair I am far from being finish.
> 
> *Do you ladies watch Bridezilla?*


 
Nah...I've never seen it.  But I've seen the Commercials.... .....


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> no, im still pre pooing i will rinse, shampoo and detangle in 3 minutes and *then slather my hair in a&s and steam for a few minutes.*


 
chebaby

I Steamed in Berries & Cream.  Felt/Smelled Great!  How long do you Steam?

I know I Steamed today for about 45 minutes.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> 
> Cute!  2 Thumbs Up to DH.  Good Looking Out!
> 
> I notice alot of Ladies got their Conditioner.  It was $4.50.  I've never tried BBW conditioners so I left that alone.
> 
> Did Anybody get any?


i didnt. ill stick to the body washes


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> i didnt. ill stick to the body washes


 
chebaby

And I'll Stick to the Home Fragrance Oils.....


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> I Steamed in Berries & Cream.  Felt/Smelled Great!  How long do you Steam?
> 
> I know I Steamed today for about 45 minutes.


this time maybe just 15 minutes lol. im lazy.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> And I'll Stick to the Home Fragrance Oils.....


i wanted a wall flower sooooo bad but remember you saying they get hot and was like no thank you lol.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> i wanted a wall flower sooooo bad but *remember you saying they get hot and was like no thank you lol.*


 
chebaby

You definitely should keep an Eye on Those!

I'm glad I pulled my Bee Mine Luscious out.  I read some reviews where folx was saying it made their hair dry after a few hours.  

I don't remember having that problem before.erplexed

I hope they didn't change the ingredients.  But I've had this one a while.


----------



## 13StepsAhead

Hey ladies, so I've been lurking around for the past week or so and I figured I should just join in. I was in the no-buy challenge but Umm that didn't go so well. I'm trying to use a lot of things up, but I like buying stuff so I figure if I can at least use up a few things before I buy something else my stash wouldn't get any bigger. Any who this weekend I used up a Jasmines Hibiscus DC in wild strawberry and AO HSR.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I may e-mail HV and Claudie one day next week to see what's up?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

13StepsAhead

Hey 13!


----------



## 13StepsAhead

Hey IDareT'sHair!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I hope I like this Enso Naturals Sweet Agave Nectar & Flaxseed Spritz.

If I like it, I'll get another bottle.  Hopefully, they'll have a 4th of July Sale and I can pick it up then.

I hate just buying 1 of anything. 

But I wanted to make sure I liked it, (especially since Enso gets alot of mixed reviews)


----------



## hannan

Hey 13StepsAhead!



IDareT'sHair said:


> I hate just buying 1 of anything.



 Spoken like a true pj!


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> You definitely should keep an Eye on Those!
> 
> I'm glad I pulled my Bee Mine Luscious out.  I read some reviews where folx was saying it made their hair dry after a few hours.
> 
> I don't remember having that problem before.erplexed
> 
> I hope they didn't change the ingredients.  But I've had this one a while.


i think its because luscious has a good amount of protein in. thats the main reason i like it though is because of the protein.


----------



## chebaby

im under the steamer right now with a&s and i dont think i will stay under here long because my hair was already soft from the olive you.


----------



## 13StepsAhead

Hey hannan.

I feel you IDareT'sHair sometimes I don't like buying just one especially if it's online. What happens if I like it then I have to pay shipping twice. The dilemmas of a PJ


----------



## IDareT'sHair

hannan said:


> *Spoken like a true pj!*


 
@hannan ....Gurl.....I Loathe Buying 1 thing on-line. If it was in a "store" I would. 

But paying for shipping....I like to make it worth my while.

It may sound like _"Fuzzy Math" _but it makes sense to me to buy more than 1 thing.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

Hmp.  Maybe that is why we Lurve Luscious, because of the Protein.


----------



## divachyk

Anyone have flight travel experience with safeguarding your hair stash? How do you travel with your oils/products, etc? I'm due for my first (business) trip post HHJ and I'm unsure how to pack my hair goodies in my luggage. I don't want the jars busting open and damaging my clothing. 

Staple weekly items:
Bee Mine Luscious - moisturizer
Mizani H20 - addresses breakage and ceramide intake
Witch hazel - facial cleanser
Evco - facial moisturizer

I know I can tape down the lids and place them in a freezer bag for extra protection but I'm just a little leery because luggage gets a true beat down during flight transit. Ideas?


----------



## mkd

Ok my roller set is a mess. It is bushy and dry. I dont want do rewash it so I guess I can bun.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Hmp.  Maybe that is why we Lurve Luscious, because of the Protein.


i think thats exactly why we love it

so im done with my hair. i decided to twist with just the smoothing lotion and curly butter. i love both of those products. i hope im able to leave these twists in for the full week but even if its just 3-4 days ill be happy. i want to not have to comb my hair for half the week and then i can co wash the rest of the week.
next week i may braid my hair and wear it in a bun.
funny im more interested in protective styling more than ever lol.


----------



## chebaby

mkd said:


> Ok my roller set is a mess. It is bushy and dry. I dont want do rewash it so I guess I can bun.


curly nikki did a dry twist out on her old roller set and it came out really nice


----------



## 13StepsAhead

divachyk said:


> Anyone have flight travel experience with safeguarding your hair stash? How do you travel with your oils/products, etc? I'm due for my first (business) trip post HHJ and I'm unsure how to pack my hair goodies in my luggage. I don't want the jars busting open and damaging my clothing.
> 
> Staple weekly items:
> Bee Mine Luscious - moisturizer
> Mizani H20 - addresses breakage and ceramide intake
> Witch hazel - facial cleanser
> Evco - facial moisturizer
> 
> I know I can tape down the lids and place them in a freezer bag for extra protection but I'm just a little leery because luggage gets a true beat down during flight transit. Ideas?



divachyk I'll be taking a trip pretty soon, so I was actually thinking of safe guarding my clothes with garment bags as an extra precaution to wrapping up my products. Like you said the bag gets a serious beat down and I don't want to take the chance.


----------



## chebaby

http://tiivanaturals.com/

new product line


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> 
> Cute! 2 Thumbs Up to DH. Good Looking Out!
> 
> I notice alot of Ladies got their Conditioner. It was $4.50. I've never tried BBW conditioners so I left that alone.
> 
> *Did Anybody get any*?


 
I didn't. I got scented oils, aromatherapy washes, lotions, body washes, foot baths and scent bugs with refills.





destine2grow said:


> @IDareT'sHair I am far from being finish.
> 
> *Do you ladies watch Bridezilla*?


 
I did when it first started but now I feel like they're acting extra for the camera.



divachyk said:


> Anyone have flight travel experience with safeguarding your hair stash? How do you travel with your oils/products, etc? I'm due for my first (business) trip post HHJ and I'm unsure how to pack my hair goodies in my luggage. I don't want the jars busting open and damaging my clothing.
> 
> Staple weekly items:
> Bee Mine Luscious - moisturizer
> Mizani H20 - addresses breakage and ceramide intake
> Witch hazel - facial cleanser
> Evco - facial moisturizer
> 
> I know I can *tape down the lids and place them in a freezer bag* for extra protection but I'm just a little leery because luggage gets a true beat down during flight transit. Ideas?


 
After doing that I wrap some clothes around each bottle/container to cushion them. I never had a problem.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

chebaby said:


> http://tiivanaturals.com/
> 
> new product line


 
How do you all find these companies?


----------



## Ese88

Hwy guys, hope you're all cool. Welcome 13StepsAhead.
Nothing new has been going on with me, I'm in the same routine. My scalp has is really improving, its not as itchy, and it doesn't get yellow scabby flakes a few days after wash day anymore so that is a great incentive to keep steaming.


----------



## destine2grow

chebaby said:


> http://tiivanaturals.com/
> 
> new product line


 
chebaby I saw one of the ladies I watch on youtube do a review on this line.


----------



## Brownie518

chebaby said:


> http://tiivanaturals.com/
> 
> new product line



 You wrong, Che, you wrong!!!


----------



## chebaby

curlyhersheygirl said:


> How do you all find these companies?


i got it from naturllycurly.com


destine2grow said:


> @chebaby I saw one of the ladies I watch on youtube do a review on this line.


im gonna see if i can fnd the yt video.


----------



## chebaby

Brownie518 said:


> You wrong, Che, you wrong!!!


the deep conditioner and leave in look good


----------



## Brownie518

So I used up a Mizani Reconstructing Gelee (always a repurchase) and a Jasmine's Hibiscus (ya'll already know!).


----------



## destine2grow

@chebaby here is the link http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gheqOQ0Jnc4

ETA she reviewd one of the products and spoke about the other one


----------



## Brownie518

destine2grow said:


> @chebaby I saw one of the ladies I watch on youtube do a review on this line.




destine2grow - Sooo, what did she say??? 

Just curious....


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

xGOLDn did a review on it http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hsjWG_kshlU


----------



## chebaby

thanx destine, i will check the video out.

i forgot to mention i used up my cd tui shampoo. im all out of shampoo unless i use my moms cd and i wont because then ill have to replace it lol. so ill be sticking to deva no poo and other cleansing conditioners until i decide to purchase more aphogee shampoo.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> http://tiivanaturals.com/
> 
> *new product line *


 
They'd hafta' have 30-40% off, before I'd consider purchasing.  Something looks kinda' Janky


----------



## Zaz

I had a late workout today so I'm only now DCing my hair with AO honeysuckle rose, I was going to twist my hair but my whole body's aching . I hadn't used HSR in months, forgot how much I love that stuff .
I think I'll just rinse this out, put my hair in a bun and go watch the game .


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> They'd hafta' have 30-40% off, before I'd consider purchasing.  Something looks kinda' Janky


thats why i aint ordering yet. although one youtuber does have a 20% off code.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

destine2grow
curlyhersheygirl

Thanks Ladies...

Nice Reviews for these Products.  I still think they're a little "Pricey" since they aren't very well known....

Who knows, I may try them at some point.  The Leave-In & the DC'er.


----------



## destine2grow

It seems like the green tea moisturizer is getting good reviews. Most are saying it is real moisturizing and that you only need a little bit.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *thats why i aint ordering yet. although one youtuber does have a 20% off code.*


 

Hmp. 20% ain't bad either. 

I still think getting yourself out there, you need to be just a tad 'cheaper'.

I'd definitely like to try the DC'er.


----------



## destine2grow

IDareT'sHair I was thinking the same thing about the 20% off. I need more reviews on the DC before I mess with it. I will definitely try the moisturizers.


----------



## 13StepsAhead

chebaby said:


> thats why i aint ordering yet. although one youtuber does have a 20% off code.



I saw that code and was almost tempted to purchase, but just remembered the CJ I purchased from the aveyou flash sale and not to mention the Qhemet and Jasmines i have on the way.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I think Enso was priced "Just Right" as an Up & Coming.  And ASIAN is decently priced.  And Free Shipping @ 35.00

But 1st Coming out the Gate, you need to offer a Sale or something.

These Ladies had the Products Sent to Them.

Anyway, Maybe they'll have a 4th of July Sale.


----------



## Brownie518

13StepsAhead said:


> I saw that code and was almost tempted to purchase, but *just remembered the CJ I purchased from the aveyou flash sale and not to mention the Qhemet and Jasmines i have on the way.*



 13StepsAhead - Welcome to the thread!!! 


That DC sure sounds moisturizing, anyway. I wonder....


----------



## destine2grow

13StepsAhead said:


> I saw that code and was almost tempted to purchase, but just remembered the CJ I purchased from the aveyou flash sale and not to mention the Qhemet and Jasmines i have on the way.


 
13StepsAhead you are in the right place. Glad you join but don't think that you won't be buying any products because there are some serious PUSHAS up in here.


----------



## 13StepsAhead

Brownie518 said:


> 13StepsAhead - Welcome to the thread!!!
> 
> 
> That DC sure sounds moisturizing, anyway. I wonder....



Thanks Brownie518  I know I'm right at home with some of you ladies


----------



## 13StepsAhead

destine2grow said:


> 13StepsAhead you are in the right place. Glad you join but don't think that you won't be buying any products because *there are some serious PUSHAS up in here*.



 Girl lurkin up in her one day got me looking at Jasmine's and now I'm hooked. (but that's not a bad thing)


----------



## chebaby

ill stick to my dew for a "lotion" and i have plenty other dee conditioners so im not in a hurry for this company.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

I Agree.  I'll wait & see if they offer any kind of discount July 4


----------



## divachyk

When is HairVeda having a sale? Have I missed that announcement. I deep conditioned with SitriNillah yesterday with yummy results.

What's the 20% code you all speak of? Dang, I'm so far behind on post reading.


----------



## divachyk

13StepsAhead and curlyhersheygirl - thank you ladies. Do you wash while on the road?? I think I will refrain from that. That's just too much to deal with while on the road (for me).


----------



## 13StepsAhead

divachyk I usually don't wash, but it really depends on how long I'm going for and what i'm doing. If it's for business I won't wash because I usually don't have the time, but If I'm on a vacation I love to swim so I have to wash.


----------



## mkd

chebaby thanks for the idea to salvage my roller set. I wonder what i should use to twist.  That is a really good idea.


----------



## 13StepsAhead

divachyk said:


> When is HairVeda having a sale? Have I missed that announcement. I deep conditioned with SitriNillah yesterday with yummy results.
> 
> *What's the 20% code you all speak of*? Dang, I'm so far behind on post reading.



The code is borderham


----------



## divachyk

okay so I'm somewhat caught up (on post reading) to fall behind again because you ladies go hard in the paint! 



chebaby said:


> i wouldnt doubt it. my dad has bags under his eyes and i have the same bags, even in my baby pics but none of my parents have dark circles.


chebaby - I've always had bags and when I was younger a mean classmate made an aweful joke about them...said, it seemed like two bees had stung me under my eyes. She's whack! The things we remember from childhood.  



chebaby said:


> i was going to go back to bbw today because yesterday i wanted this mango and a figi something body wash but all they had ws the spray and lotion. i looked online and i can order it but i dont know if i want to.
> 
> anyway my face is so bumpy i noticed it a week ago. they are little bumps but its all over my forehead and chin. i dont know if its from my shea butter i use on my face or maybe conditioner that runs down my face, i dont know man. im gonna do a bentonight face mask tonight and clean with my clarisonic and i have nothing to moisturize with assuming my shea butter is whats causing the bumps.



chebaby, hope it clears up. Do you normally deal with acne? Grandpa's sulfur soap has helped my acne tremendously! Not 100% but close.



curlyhersheygirl said:


> Hey all just got back from the mall. DH and I went crazy at BBW and the cashier was flirting so hard with DH that I let him cash out everything. Chick kept scanning all kinds of coupons so we saved alot.


curlyhersheygirl - cha-ching.



13StepsAhead said:


> @divachyk I usually don't wash, but it really depends on how long I'm going for and what i'm doing. If it's for business I won't wash because I usually don't have the time, but If I'm on a vacation I love to swim so I have to wash.


13StepsAhead - I never wash on the road. Not much of a swimmer, partly because I lack in swim skill.


----------



## divachyk

13StepsAhead said:


> The code is borderham


Is this for that Tiiva company?


----------



## mkd

Has anyone seen reviews for ssi'S new stuff?


----------



## divachyk

@IDareT'sHair - I love Bee Mine Luscious! Is it a protein, though? I'm product ingredients challenged. You'd think I'd have this part down by now. Sheez.

ETA: VS So Sexy Nourish is aight...nothing to write home about. I swear  my hair is cone phobic but today my hair doesn't seem too dried out by  it. The scent, well it's okay but isn't lingering for days like some  indicated. The scent is still in my hair but it isn't so loud that it's  driving the dh wild. I was expecting him to jump my bones as soon as he  got a whiff of my hair.  I smell a store return in the near future.


----------



## Shay72

Welcome 13StepsAhead!

Just finished catching up. Dang ya'll talk alot . So I got back from Richmond earlier today. It was a good weekend. It was hot as hayle, I drank at least 5 gallons of water, and all they served was unhealthy food. Here's hoping the sweating all day, walking, and the 5 gallons helped with not gaining any weight. The athletes did fantastic but they cried, fussed, and cursed because they didn't win gold in everything because you know they better than everybody else . Oh yeah and for some reason I woke up with a fat lip this morning .

I finished a Claudie's Protein DC and SSI Okra Reconstructor. I have back ups for both.


----------



## 13StepsAhead

divachyk said:


> Is this for that Tiiva company?



yep..........


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

divachyk said:


> @13StepsAhead and @curlyhersheygirl - thank you ladies. *Do you wash while on the road*?? I think I will refrain from that. That's just too much to deal with while on the road (for me).


 
divachyk I don't


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

mkd said:


> Has anyone seen reviews for ssi'S new stuff?


@mkd I haven't seen any. Maybe it's too soon since they only debuted last Monday


----------



## chebaby

divachyk i never have acne thats why im so shocked and dont know how to fix it. ill just keep cleansing with black soap and buy a new moisturizer.


----------



## chebaby

mkd said:


> @chebaby thanks for the idea to salvage my roller set. I wonder what i should use to twist.  That is a really good idea.


do you have any bee mine products? they should work pretty good on dry hair.


----------



## mkd

chebaby said:


> do you have any bee mine products? they should work pretty good on dry hair.



I have a little bit of the curly butter left and some of the luscious moisturizer. I may try those.


----------



## chebaby

mkd said:


> I have a little bit of the curly butter left and some of the luscious moisturizer. I may try those.


when i use those two products together to do twists my hair turns out sooo soft and boingy. i havent used them together in a while though.
i hope you like the out turn.


----------



## Ese88

I'm really glad that I found this thread because I started to pay attention to product lines that I normally wouldn't and have basically found my staples.


----------



## Ltown

mkd said:


> @chebaby thanks for the idea to salvage my roller set. I wonder what i should use to twist. That is a really good idea.


 
Good Morning ladies, I see you all busy yesterday I had nothing exciting too add. 

mkd, you can do a braid/twist out on your roller set it should be pretty!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Mernin' Lady Bugs......

Lemme get outta here. 

Anyway, just Spritzed with Njoi's Milk Moisturizer and Applied a dab of Bee Mine Luscious.

It's only suppose to be mid 70's today, so I won't be ready to snatch this Wig off by Noon.

Should be finishing up the Njoi Milk Moisturizer within the next day or so. Will move on to Komaza Vitamin Reign (since no one wanted to buy it again)


----------



## 13StepsAhead

Good Morning Ladies! My hair is in a side bun, so this morning I spritz my ends with SM hold and shine mist and went about my business. I can tell today is going to be pretty slow at work so I'll be popping in and out throughout the day. My goal is to use up at least 1 DC and 1 co-wash conditioner this week. We'll see how this goes especially since I like rotating products which is the reason why I never finish anything.


----------



## mkd

I pincurled my rollerset and its kind of cute again today.  I may try the braid/twist out tonight.


----------



## Eisani

Hey folks! I did the little girl's hair yesterday. Washed, conditioned, detangled, flat twisted the front and little twist ponies w/ouchless bands. I told him the style should last at least a week and keep her hair detangled. She kept looking at herself in the table glass and saying "cute!" I told him to buy her a bonnet and make sure she wears it every night. She has a TON of hair, I had no idea all that was in those two lil matted pony tails. I told him I'd do it again, but I think next time I may do smaller twist or braids with some little beads on the end. I'll show him some basic styles to do as well. I miss doing little girl hair. Mine all old and stuff.

I also got petted like a puppy last night at a party by my bff's auntie. She walked up behind me and said, "I saw all those waves and had to come touch them. Your hair looked so soft and slick and it sholl is!"  She's old so she gets a pass. My hair was in a bun.


----------



## 13StepsAhead

I was supposed to be working, but I went through all of my invoices for packages that should be coming within the next week or two and I just don't understand how this happened.  I have so much stuff coming thank the lord it's summer because I will be co-washing like no-body's business. I guess I will have to hold off on that HV green conditioner..... unless she has a good sale


----------



## beautyaddict1913

Hello ladies! I feel like I have missed so much!
When does the HV condish come out? Im hoping for a sale!
IDareT'sHair how do u like the Njoi milk?

I have been in this weave a week ladies and I do NOT miss my hair at all lol. This hair is necklength and much shorter than my natural hair so it is working out well for me this summer lol. I wanna use up a bunch of stuff but I have very limited time to have LONG wash days and style/maintenance sessions and nothing lasts in this horrible weather so I may be PS'ing every summer from here on out! Check in with u guys later!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

beautyaddict1913

Hey Beauty!  Gurl....I missed You!

Yep.  I do like Njoi's Milk.  I also like her Herbal Tea Spritz. She just doesn't give you enough. 

Not sure about HV's new Conditioner, but I wish she'd hurry up.

SimJam

I got my Shipping Notice from Hairveda today.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Afternoon Ladies,

Got my Shipping Notice from Hairveda today. Also, one for that Enso Spritz.

Nothing much going on. Finished up my Njoi Spritz. Will be using Komaza Hair Care Vitamin Reign now. _*for some reason, i'm not excited about this*_  I hope I like it tho'.erplexed

I think I'm like on Product 5! Would Like to use up 10-15 more by September 1st.


----------



## chebaby

hey everyone
my ssi okra came today. i love the ingredients and cant wait to use it this weekend. i might put up jasmines a&s for a while and go back to kbb mask.
i have my twists pulled back in a low pony today. someone already mentioned how they dont like my twists.
why do people always feel the need to comment on my hair? back the hell off.
it feels good not to have to do my hair lol. so good.

next week if i feel like doing twists again i will use kbb milk and cream because of all the glycerin and i want my twists as juicy as possible.


----------



## chebaby

beautyaddict1913 said:


> Hello ladies! I feel like I have missed so much!
> When does the HV condish come out? Im hoping for a sale!
> @IDareT'sHair how do u like the Njoi milk?
> 
> I have been in this weave a week ladies and I do NOT miss my hair at all lol. This hair is necklength and much shorter than my natural hair so it is working out well for me this summer lol. I wanna use up a bunch of stuff but I have very limited time to have LONG wash days and style/maintenance sessions and nothing lasts in this horrible weather so I may be PS'ing every summer from here on out! Check in with u guys later!


i cant believe how much im interested in protective styling now. its like since my braid outs dont last too long because of the heat and co washing daily is getting on my nerves i want to just put my hair away.

i know i wont do a weave because im scared since ive never had one. im thinking i may put my hair in mini twists like kinkycurlyqueen does but i aint got the patience. and then i gotta take all them little *** tiwts out


----------



## chebaby

unfortunately if i love the ssi okra ill have to order a big bottle just adding new vendors to the list when i get that ill go ahead and get the curly girl products.


----------



## SimJam

IDareT'sHair said:


> I got my Shipping Notice from Hairveda today.


 
@IDareT'sHair well praise jeebus <----- me getting into the spirit


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair 
I'm not sure if you mentioned it before but I was wondering how you liked the Enso serum for sealing.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> @IDareT'sHair
> I'm not sure if you mentioned it before but I was wondering how you liked *the Enso serum for sealing.*


 
curlyhersheygirl

I like Enso.  For Sealing(s) and for HOTs.


----------



## Shay72

Today was a pj's dream come true. I picked up my Enso, Jasmine's, and Garden of Wisdom packages. As usual Jasmine's scents are . I got Hello Sugar, French Vanilla Pear, and Exotic Coconut Cream Smoothie scents for the hibiscus dc. I got shea rinses in Cherry Pineapple, Orange Dreamsicle, and Brown Sugar Buttercream. The only one  I'm iffy about is the coconut one. Yeah um,the Brown Sugar Buttercream will go on my list of faves for her products . Maybe Cherry Pineapple too.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> 
> I like Enso. For Sealing(s) and for HOTs.


 
I have to try it for a HOT but I like it too; a definite repurchase if I like the other stuff.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

SimJam said:


> @IDareT'sHair *well praise jeebus <----- me getting into the spirit*


 

SimJam
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8pUAnrVWUkk


     That was Me.


----------



## SimJam

IDareT'sHair  and the church says Amen


----------



## 13StepsAhead

IDareT'sHair said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8pUAnrVWUkk
> 
> 
> That was Me.




OMG I literally fell out!!!!  That has to be the funniest thing I've seen in a long time.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

I know exactly how you feel.  I don't want to add any more New Vendors to my Never-Ending List.  

Imma try to hold that way down.  Hopefully, my Plan to use up 15-20 Products by September will give me a new perspective.

Shay72  When you were using up all those products, you used like 19 products _or something like that_ in a really short amount of time.


----------



## mkd

Hey what's everyone up to? I feel like buying something but I know I don't need anything. its like I see everyone talking about hauling and I start to want something. I thought I was bored with hair but I guess not. 

I was wrong about Kbb's flash sale this week. Guess I don't need the super silky right now.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

13StepsAhead said:


> *OMG I literally fell out!!!!  That has to be the funniest thing I've seen in a long time.*


 
13StepsAhead

That's the Official U1 B1 PJ Dance when You Haulin' for Da' Lawd.....

That's Brother Franklin.  He's our Mascot!


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> I know exactly how you feel.  I don't want to add any more New Vendors to my Never-Ending List.
> 
> Imma try to hold that way down.  Hopefully, my Plan to use up 15-20 Products by September will give me a new perspective.
> 
> @Shay72  When you were using up all those products, you used like 19 products _or something like that_ in a really short amount of time.


i think it should be easy for you to use up that many products by september. you do your hair pretty often.

i know i can use up jasmines, oyin honey hemp and some deep conditioners pretty fast im working on kbb sa and cream next. i said the sa wouldnt be a repurchase but i may have spoken too soon


----------



## 13StepsAhead

IDareT'sHair said:


> 13StepsAhead
> 
> That's the Official U1 B1 PJ Dance when You Haulin' for Da' Lawd.....
> 
> That's Brother Franklin.  He's our Mascot!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *i think it should be easy for you to use up that many products by september. you do your hair pretty often.*
> 
> i know i can use up jasmines, oyin honey hemp and some deep conditioners pretty fast im working on kbb sa and cream next. i said the sa wouldnt be a repurchase but i may have spoken too soon


 
chebaby

Imma see where it goes, but that's my Goal.  I figure at twice a week, it may be do-able.  Plus I M&S and Spritz twice a day.

Lawd knows I want them Oils down/gone.  That's something I won't ever haul again.  I just don't need too many of them.  

I may keep Enso, Hydratherma Naturals and HV Avosoya.  And of Course EVOO and maybe keep a small quantity of EVCO on hand.  And maybe buy HempSeed from time-to-time.


----------



## chebaby

the only oils i will keep on hand are evoo, evco, wheat germ and hemp seed oil. and maybe sweet almond once in a while but i never haul oils because i dont use them to see so they only get used if i pre poo with them or make a butter.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> the only oils i will keep on hand are evoo, evco, wheat germ and hemp seed oil. and maybe sweet almond once in a while but i never haul oils because i dont use them to see so they only get used if i pre poo with them or make a butter.


 
@chebaby

I won't be repurchasing alot of different Oils. 

still have quite a few to use up.erplexed

These are something I definitely want gone by 12-31. So, I will do a Sept-Dec Oil Challenge _*cough cough*_

Oh Yeah, and JBCO.  A Must Have.


----------



## Shay72

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Shay72 When you were using up all those products, you used like 19 products _or something like that_ in a really short amount of time.


 
It was mostly conditioners and I am a daily cowasher so that makes sense. I have a new system. The only things I rotate are moisturizers and dc's. Everything else once I open it up I am using it until I am done.


----------



## Brownie518

13StepsAhead said:


> I was supposed to be working, but *I went through all of my invoices for packages that should be coming within the next week or two and I just don't understand how this happened. * I have so much stuff coming thank the lord it's summer because I will be co-washing like no-body's business. I guess I will have to hold off on that HV green conditioner..... *unless she has a good sale*



 Oh, 13, this thread is definitely the place for you!!!! How many times have I said ALL of the bolded!!!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72 said:


> It was mostly conditioners and I am a daily cowasher so that makes sense. *I have a new system. The only things I rotate are moisturizers and dc's. Everything else once I open it up I am using it until I am done*.


 
Shay72

I am still _"Thanking You"_ for helping me beat my Addiction of having 50-11 things opened at once. 

That was a Nasty Habit.

That was a major accomplishment for me.


----------



## 13StepsAhead

Brownie518 said:


> Oh, 13, this thread is definitely the place for you!!!! How many times have I said ALL of the bolded!!!!



 I can't do anything,but laugh. This is a sad sad state of affairs.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @SimJam
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8pUAnrVWUkk
> 
> 
> That was Me.



I just had folks here at work screaming at this!!!!!!! 



13StepsAhead said:


> I can't do anything,but laugh. This is a sad sad state of affairs.



Believe me, I know exactly how it is.


----------



## Brownie518

Hey, ladies. My SSI came today so I will be trying out the new Fortifying finally on Wednesday. I can't wait. 

Che, I think you'll love the Okra! It's !! I don't know what I was thinking when I made this last order but I need a 16oz and some Marula Hemp and the Marshmallow cream.  I'll be ordering those and a few staples this week.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I can't wait for my HV to Arrive. 

I may hafta' e-mail Claudie mid-week and Jasmine.


----------



## Ltown

Hi ladies!  The weather is so nice right now!  I order 3 of enso samples which are 2oz, they came today in a large box that would hold 16oz bottle why why i seenthe box and thought maybe it was a mistake, nope. 

IDareT'sHair, I wish you the best in curbing and using up product.  You have a BSS up there in OH but PJ is who we are  i'm pj shoes right now, it doesn't matter what your flavor PJ are who we are, and we will buy something and we are happy!  Do you!


I invest my money pretty good and i have dd to support but i am stone cold PJ at heart   My PJ(hair,nails, shoes, clothes,books, yarn) for life


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I found 1/2 Bottle of Roux Mendex.  I will use that on Wednesday and Rotate it weekly with Cathy Howse.

I may have 1 maybe 2 uses left in my UBH (Cathy Howse) _*have backups*_.  

Once I finish that up, I'll may pull out Claudie.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ltown  I'm feeling really good about my little _"Use It Up"_ Campaign.  

I think I set a Nice Goal I can actually achieve.

I'm psyched about making it happen.  And I am off to a really good start.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *Che, I think you'll love the Okra! It's !!* I don't know what I was thinking when I made this last order but I need a 16oz and some Marula Hemp and the Marshmallow cream.  I'll be ordering those and a few staples this week.


 
Brownie518 chebaby

I Agree.  Che, I think you'll love SSI Okra.  It makes your hair very soft & silky-like.


----------



## Ese88

I managed to sell my barely used KCKT and KCCC so I've made a tiny dent in my stash, lol


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I'm tryna' sell some Dominican Conditioners.  I hope they sell.  I need the Space.


----------



## destine2grow

Hey Ladies!!

I'm just hopping on to say hello! I have been busy today. I will be here lurking. I have no idea why I want to buy something knowing I don't need anything but an hair spritz!


----------



## chebaby

Brownie518 said:


> Hey, ladies. My SSI came today so I will be trying out the new Fortifying finally on Wednesday. I can't wait.
> 
> Che, I think you'll love the Okra! It's !! I don't know what I was thinking when I made this last order but I need a 16oz and some Marula Hemp and the Marshmallow cream.  I'll be ordering those and a few staples this week.


all i know is that i love the smell of the okra and when i squeezed it out the bottle it looked like hemp seed butter.
cant wait to  use it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I'm really looking forward to checking out Claudie's Reconstructor and Claudie's Fortifying Conditioners.  I was surprised they were in 'bottles' erplexed 

I thought they'd be in Jars.  But I remember Brownie & Shay saying the Reconstructor is was kinda 'runny'. (But Good)

I have a Huge Jar of Her Normalizing (I got free 16 ounces).  I will use it like Brownie said as a "Finishing Rinse".


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Ltown  I'm feeling really good about my little _"Use It Up"_ Campaign.
> 
> I think I set a Nice Goal I can actually achieve.
> 
> I'm psyched about making it happen.  And I am off to a really good start.



You'll do good, T!!!  

I had made a list in April of stuff to use up by June and then I made a list of what I actually did use and it was much longer!! I'm going to make another one this week, too.


----------



## chebaby

theres a sun festiful happening this sunday in the dmv and i may stop by. theres supposed to be a blog panel so i might go to see some of the bloggers and also the creator of safi hair care will be there selling her products.


----------



## 13StepsAhead

Brownie518 said:


> You'll do good, T!!!
> 
> I had made a list in April of stuff to use up by June and then I made a list of what I actually did use and it was much longer!! I'm going to make another one this week, too.




THis is actually a really great idea. I may tray this.


----------



## destine2grow

Just wanted to let you ladies know that QVC is having 5 easy pays off everything online.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

destine2grow

Destine, you probably won't need a "Hard" Protein.  And you have some good "Natural" Choices with:  Claudie, SSI Fortifying, Hairveda's Methi Set, Jasmine Rebuilder & Reconstructor. Aubrey Organics GBP, Curl Junkie etc...

You have alot of Natural Options.


----------



## Zaz

Finally got around to trying my Qhemet products. I never put it into rotation because I usually use leaveins/moisturisers out of a bottle but the AOHC and BRBC are in a jar.






So every time I reached out to use them over the past month or so I'd get confused and set it down again 

Anyhow, I did a wash n go with AOHC as a moisturiser and the Honeybush gel as a styler. I really liked it, in fact I think I could get away with using just the AOHC with nothing over it. 

The Honeybush gel was light and gave me just a tad bit of hold with a soft finish which I love but it's very reminiscent of my Curls Goddess curls gel at $7.99 for 8 oz (plus a coupon cuz I get it from bed bath & beyond) so I probably won't repurchase the Honeybush gel when I finish it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Zaz

Nice Review.


----------



## Brownie518

Yo, there are some funny threads on here...


----------



## mkd

Brownie518 said:


> Yo, there are some funny threads on here...



What ya laughing at Miss B?


----------



## Brownie518

mkd said:


> What ya laughing at Miss B?



.....the one complaining about LA...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Jasmine 20% Off. 

Avocado & Silk $8.00

And No.....I am not getting None.

I'm Not.


----------



## natura87

IDareT'sHair said:


> natura87
> 
> Who is your Milk Spritz by?  I like the one I have from Njoi.



Sof'n Free. Its milky in complexiob but "watery"


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> Jasmine 20% Off.
> 
> Avocado & Silk $8.00
> 
> And No.....I am not getting None.
> 
> I'm Not.



Alright now!!! 

I'mma knock Dana out, all these sales and whatnot!! 

ETA: There are 4 new flavors I want to try...erplexed


----------



## natura87

I just detangled and did a HOT with EVOO. I am about to poo this oil out and DC overnight.


----------



## Ese88

I'm liking the juices and berries so far. It makes my hair sooo soft


----------



## 13StepsAhead

Brownie518 said:


> Alright now!!!
> 
> I'mma knock Dana out, all these sales and whatnot!!
> 
> ETA: There are 4 new flavors I want to try...erplexed



I concur she betta stop it... I'm not biting this time around.


----------



## 13StepsAhead

Good Morning Beauties!  I'm going to make my list of products to use up by July today, hopefully I can stick to it.


----------



## Eisani

Hey yall. This bipolar weather has my allergies cutting the entire fool! 

I think need to get rid of my Amla Nourishing Pomade. I've been using it to oil my scalp and now I have two large and very painful bumps- one on my nape, one on my temple. The boo said the one in the back has him concerned so I'm going to call my doctor today  Needless to say I dont wanna wash/condition right now, although I think chelation may be beneficial.


----------



## Ltown

IDareT'sHair said:


> Jasmine 20% Off.
> 
> Avocado & Silk $8.00
> 
> And No.....I am not getting None.
> 
> I'm Not.


 
IDareT'sHair, 

Dana keeps having sales now she need to offer free shipping and she'll really clean out her warehouse. I'm well stock with Jasmine too even twice a week won't put a dab in my stock either.


----------



## 13StepsAhead

IDareT'sHair said:


> Jasmine 20% Off.
> 
> Avocado & Silk $8.00
> 
> And No.....I am not getting None.
> 
> I'm Not.


 
That body frosting sure does sound nice


----------



## natura87

Just did a wash and go with Tresemme Naturals, Shea Moisture Curl and Style Milk and Taliah Wajiid PMB and my hair looks awesome. I have a few more uses of the TN and the TW PMB. I have extras of the TN but not the TW PMB.

Both would be eventual repurchases.


----------



## Ese88

Guys I am so happy, I got a job I had been searching for over 15 months, and just when I thought God had forgotten all about me, he gave me over and beyond what I expected. I got an even higher position than what I was originally going for the interview for I'm so happy


----------



## destine2grow

Hey ladies!! I was just on naturallycurly and I saw this new line Camille Rose Naturals. I am headed to her website to check out the products. camilerosenaturals.com I have got to go on a no buy because school will be here before I know it and I have to do school shopping.


----------



## hannan

Ese88 Congratulations!  That's great!!


----------



## 13StepsAhead

congrats Ese88!!


----------



## mkd

Ese88, congratulations!  That is so wonderful!


----------



## Ltown

Yay Ese88! Congratulations!


----------



## Eisani

Ese88 Congrats! More money for hair products


----------



## IDareT'sHair

redecouvert chebaby

I mailed Packages to you Lovely Ladies today!

So be on the Look-Out


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ese88

Thank You for such an Inspiring Praise Report!

_*does the Brutha Franklin around the house*_


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Okay Ya'll....I think I "Like" this Komaza Hair Care's Vitamin Reign Spritz. 

I like the way it smells and it seems to give me enough Moisture.

It's a nice 'Refresher'.

I hope I like Enso Sweet Agave w/Flaxseed. It's $8.50 and Komaza is $12.50 

Regardless, Komaza will only be a replacement should they have a nice Sale.

More than likely, I'll stick to HTN Follicle Booster.erplexed (I'm Hooked)


----------



## chebaby

congrats on the job Ese88

so i co washed the twists out today i cleansed with deva no poo and then conditioned with ss okra. i dont know how i feel about it. for some reason it went on my hair rough and my hair felt "normal" when i rinsed so ill have to use it again to see.
then i used an old bottle of kbb hair milk to moisturize and HV cocasta to seal.

im trying not to go on a spending spree today but im soooo down right now. this is why i dont trust anyone. i always give myself to my friends more than they do me and the minute i focus on myself first people take it as a personal attack

this year started off good but it seems like its going down hill for me.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @redecouvert @chebaby
> 
> I mailed Packages to you Lovely Ladies today!
> 
> So be on the Look-Out


thanx T. you know ill be waiting by the door for it


----------



## Loves Harmony

Well ive been looking for some cool deals on some Joico but i came back empty hand. I was looking for the recon and maybe the shampoo/conditioner (joico kpak Hope everyone having a great day. I havent been up to much but looking for a place of employment. 

congrats on the job Ese88


----------



## mkd

chebaby said:


> congrats on the job @Ese88
> 
> so i co washed the twists out today i cleansed with deva no poo and then conditioned with ss okra. i dont know how i feel about it. for some reason it went on my hair rough and my hair felt "normal" when i rinsed so ill have to use it again to see.
> then i used an old bottle of kbb hair milk to moisturize and HV cocasta to seal.
> 
> im trying not to go on a spending spree today but im soooo down right now. this is why i dont trust anyone. i always give myself to my friends more than they do me and the minute i focus on myself first people take it as a personal attack
> 
> this year started off good but it seems like its going down hill for me.


Sorry Che, I hope you feel better.  Hugs!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

You are a very kind and giving Soul.  That's Why You have to protect yourself from being run-over or taken for granted.

You need to start Celebrating YOU!  Appreciate You.  Value You.  You are the Prize (they are not) And I don't even know the Slugs.

Hugs.  It will be better.  (I promise).


----------



## chebaby

mkd said:


> Sorry Che, I hope you feel better.  Hugs!





IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> You are a very kind and giving Soul.  That's Why You have to protect yourself from being run-over or taken for granted.
> 
> You need to start Celebrating YOU!  Appreciate You.  Value You.  You are the Prize (they are not) And I don't even know the Slugs.
> 
> Hugs.  It will be better.  (I promise).


thanx ladies
ill get over it, today is just a bad day but i know itll pass.


----------



## bronzebomb

IDareT'sHair said:


> Okay Ya'll....I think I "Like" this Komaza Hair Care's Vitamin Reign Spritz.
> 
> I like the way it smells and it seems to give me enough Moisture.
> 
> It's a nice 'Refresher'.
> 
> I hope I like Enso Sweet Agave w/Flaxseed. It's $8.50 and Komaza is $12.50
> 
> Regardless, Komaza will only be a replacement should they have a nice Sale.
> 
> More than likely, I'll stick to HTN Follicle Booster.erplexed (I'm Hooked)


 
I told you I liked Komaza!  and I love the Vitamin Reign.  now it's not moisturizing for me, but, I'm glad you like it!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@chebaby

I felt the same way about SSI Okra (at first)erplexed. 

I was a little 'undecided'. It didn't go on rough or anything, it was just _different_. But after my 2nd 3rd time using it, I was in love.

I still say it's a very 'lightweight' reconstructor. IMO: It's almost a balance of Protein/Moisture.

It's very Moisturizing.

Can't wait to do my hair tomorrow. 

You are doing yours too tomorrow right?


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> I felt the same way about SSI Okra (at first)erplexed.
> 
> I was a little 'undecided'. It didn't go on rough or anything, it was just _different_. But after my 2nd 3rd time using it, I was in love.
> 
> I still say it's a very 'lightweight' reconstructor. IMO: It's almost a balance of Protein/Moisture.
> 
> It's very Moisturizing.
> 
> Can't wait to do my hair tomorrow.
> 
> You are doing yours too tomorrow right?


maybe i should have shampooed before using it. i need to purchase some shampoo and then ill use it again. it wasnt bad, just not as good as i thought. but ill try it again next week.
yea im gonna do my hair tomorrow. im gonna co wash with jasmines shea rinse(forgot to pull out my honey hemp instead) and whatever i use for a leave in i will seal with cocasta
tomorrow im gonna take a trip to the natural store.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

bronzebomb

Yep.  Likes It!

Thanks for the Review.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

I also pulled my Cocosta back out. 

I know I said I wasn't going to replace it, but would just use Avosoya Oil instead.  

I thought I'd just let Cocosta Go.

Now...after a few days of using Cocosta Again...I'm not so sure.  

I may hafta' keep this one.

I'm liking it all over again.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> I also pulled my Cocosta back out.
> 
> I know I said I wasn't going to replace it, but would just use Avosoya Oil instead.
> 
> I thought I'd just let Cocosta Go.
> 
> Now...after a few days of using Cocosta Again...I'm not so sure.
> 
> I may hafta' keep this one.
> 
> I'm liking it all over again.


its been a while since ive use cocasta but ive always loved it. when i was transitioning i swore up and down it made my hair thicker dont know how true it is, could have been my mind playing games with me but castor oil is the first ingredient right?
if i go to the store tomorrow im gonna get another bottle.


----------



## Zaz

I've finally tried everything I purchased since my birthday mid may, now I'm in use it up mode and I wait for sales to repurchase full sized versions of the items I liked . 

Definitely repurchase list:
Qhemet's AOHC (moisturising and defines hair with no gel)
Curl's Whipped Cream (love the smell)
KBB sweet nectar (light and moisturising, + $3.95 shipping and weekly sales make it easy to repurchase)

DNR:
Qhemet's honeybush tea softgel
Darcy's madagascar vanilla styling creme (smells like pure aloe juice and it made my hair greasy)
Oyin dew (not a huge fan of the smell)
Oyin burnt sugar pomade (don't really need a pomade and again, the smell)
Oyin shine n define (have other things that work as well/better)
Oyin honey wash (I'll stick to my Dr Bronner's soap)
Curls Quenched Curls Spray (I usually just spritz with water to refresh, but it's cool while it lasts, thanks Eisani)

Maybe:
Qhemet's BRBC (if I have the AOHC, I don't know that I'll ever need this one)
KBB butter love (it gave me some shine, but I don't like the added step of sealing my hair)
Oyin whipped pudding (if I start twisting more I might repurchase)


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

Gurl....I wish I woulda' gotten 1 bottle of Cocosta instead of 2 bottles of Avosoya.

Zaz

Nice, well thought out list Zaz.  I need to take some time and do this.  Maybe before BF.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Gurl....I wish I woulda' gotten 1 bottle of Cocosta instead of 2 bottles of Avosoya.
> 
> @Zaz
> 
> Nice, well thought out list Zaz.  I need to take some time and do this.  Maybe before BF.


i was never a huge fan of avosoy. its like 3 ingredients so it seems so simple to me. i like oils that i may not be able to make myself plus cocasta has an awesome scent and i like the thick texture.

Zaz, thats a great list.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

Avosoya was suppose to have Neem and EFA's.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Avosoya was suppose to have Neem and EFA's.


oh, still dont like it naw it was an ok oil but not the best. i would have to say the best two oils have been cocasta and htn oil.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

I know.  I like the Blended Oils.  

I think I'll stick to:

HTN
Avosoya
Cocosta
Enso Naturals

And at some Point I'd like to try Gleau and Jasmine.


----------



## destine2grow

All this talk about cocasta got me wanting it. Did yall see that thread about Bev?


----------



## chebaby

destine2grow said:


> All this talk about cocasta got me wanting it. Did yall see that thread about Bev?


int he entertainment forum? i did. i was confuzzled at first lol but then i was like


----------



## IDareT'sHair

destine2grow said:


> All this talk about cocasta got me wanting it. *Did yall see that thread about Bev?*


 
destine2grow

No...Who's Bev?


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @destine2grow
> 
> No...Who's Bev?


i think shes one of the mods.


----------



## destine2grow

chebaby said:


> i think shes one of the mods.


 
Yea she is. I can't seem to find the thread


----------



## chebaby

destine2grow said:


> Yea she is. I can't seem to find the thread


they poofed it


----------



## destine2grow

chebaby said:


> they poofed it


 
dayum that was quick


----------



## 13StepsAhead

these threads have been funny all day...


----------



## 13StepsAhead

Ohh yea, I got my package from aveyou.... I can't wait to try the CJ smoothing conditioner all of the other items were repurchases.


----------



## mkd

Yeah that thread was a mess. How embarrassing. I got four compliments on my roller set hair today. It made me want to keep my hair this length. Sometimes I think fine hair looks better shorter because it gives the appearance of more volume.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

mkd

I'm glad Your Rollerset Looked Nice today.

I never go into the Other Forums ..... unless someone points something out.erplexed

So, I always miss the "good stuff"


----------



## Brownie518

Hellloooo!!! I'm here at work, trying to make it through my last night for the week.
I can't wait to do my hair tomorrow. 
Did anyone get anymore stuff from Jasmine's???

Congrats, Ese!! Thats great!!!!


----------



## chebaby

i didnt get anything from jasmines. i was tempted but there will be other sales lol.

mkd, im glad your roller set turned out nice.

i did just make my first aveyou purchase. i hope i get my stuff by this saturday. and i hope they ship usps, the website says usps or us

i got donna marie curl jelly, cj smoothing gelly(which i had before and loved, it reminds me of HV whipped gelly), and curl junkie hibiscus and banana deep fix.
i started to get the smoothing lotion but my bottle is still dang near full and im puttin git away to finish some other leave ins so i dont need it just yet.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

Nope.  I haven't gotten anything from Jasmine (yet). 

Imma really try not to.erplexed

I do need to go look at them new scents tho'


----------



## 13StepsAhead

Brownie518 said:


> Hellloooo!!! I'm here at work, trying to make it through my last night for the week.
> I can't wait to do my hair tomorrow.
> *Did anyone get anymore stuff from Jasmine's???*
> 
> Congrats, Ese!! Thats great!!!!



@ bolded, no i can't be foolin with Dana like that, she gon' cause me to go broke we these sells every other day. The scents just keep callin me back though. She must have taken hustlenomics 101 the advanced course


----------



## 13StepsAhead

I got a coupon code for aveyou in my box its summer1575 $15off $75. If this has been posted already pay me no mind.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

IA 13StepsAhead

Lemme go right now and look at them scents. .......... 

She gone Get That Monneeee


----------



## SimJam

Zaz said:


> I've finally tried everything I purchased since my birthday mid may, now I'm in use it up mode and I wait for sales to repurchase full sized versions of the items I liked .
> 
> Definitely repurchase list:
> Qhemet's AOHC (moisturising and defines hair with no gel)
> Curl's Whipped Cream (love the smell)
> *KBB sweet nectar (light and moisturising, + $3.95 shipping and weekly* *sales make it easy to repurchase)*
> 
> DNR:
> Qhemet's honeybush tea softgel
> *Darcy's madagascar vanilla styling creme (smells like pure aloe juice and it made my hair greasy)*
> Oyin dew (not a huge fan of the smell)
> Oyin burnt sugar pomade (don't really need a pomade and again, the smell)
> Oyin shine n define (have other things that work as well/better)
> Oyin honey wash (I'll stick to my Dr Bronner's soap)
> Curls Quenched Curls Spray (I usually just spritz with water to refresh, but it's cool while it lasts, thanks @Eisani)
> 
> Maybe:
> Qhemet's BRBC (if I have the AOHC, I don't know that I'll ever need this one)
> KBB butter love (it gave me some shine, but I don't like the added step of sealing my hair)
> Oyin whipped pudding (if I start twisting more I might repurchase)


 
How would you compare the oyin hair dew and the KBB sweet nectar in terms of effectivnes?? Is it only the smell and price/convenience of the KBB that gave it the nod over the hair dew?




IDareT'sHair said:


> I never go into the Other Forums ..... unless someone points something out.erplexed
> 
> So, I always miss the "good stuff"


 
meeee tooooo


----------



## IDareT'sHair

13StepsAhead said:


> *I got a coupon code for aveyou in my box its summer1575 $15off $75.* If this has been posted already pay me no mind.


 
chebaby

You Betta' Jump on it Girl.......


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> You Betta' Jump on it Girl.......


i already ordered but its cool because i may purchase more curl junkie stuff in the coming weeks so ill use it then. plus i want to see how their shipping is before i spend anymore money.
i used the coupon code, FIVE which i think gave me 15 % off and i got $1 shipping.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> i already ordered but its cool because i may purchase more curl junkie stuff in the coming weeks so ill use it then. plus i want to see how their shipping is before i spend anymore money.
> i used the coupon code, FIVE which i think gave me 15 % off and i got $1 shipping.


 
chebaby

Good.  You got something.  You Feel Better Now?


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Good.  You got something.  You Feel Better Now?


i actually do thats a shame that all it takes is hair products to brighten my day


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> i actually do *thats a shame that all it takes is hair products to brighten my day*


 
chebaby

I'm Glad.

At Least it's not a Car or Something


----------



## Brownie518

13StepsAhead said:


> @ bolded, no i can't be foolin with Dana like that, she gon' cause me to go broke we these sells every other day. The scents just keep callin me back though. *She must have taken hustlenomics 101 the advanced course*



.............



IDareT'sHair said:


> IA @13StepsAhead
> 
> Lemme go right now and look at them scents. ..........
> 
> She gone Get That Monneeee



T, nooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!



chebaby said:


> *i already ordered* but its cool because i may purchase more curl junkie stuff in the coming weeks so ill use it then. plus i want to see how their shipping is before i spend anymore money.
> i used the coupon code, FIVE which i think gave me 15 % off and i got $1 shipping.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518

No Worries. I'm not getting Any

I have 4 Hibiscus on the way and there is just too much Jasmine in my Stash right now.erplexed

Waaayyy Too Much.  I have a feeling Imma get bored with it by End Of SummA


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> I'm Glad.
> 
> At Least it's not a Car or Something


i aint balling i wish though


----------



## chebaby

jasmines gonna get my money in the next couple weeks but not now lol. im blowing through those shea rinses like it aint nothing. i gave away i think 3 bottles and ive used 2 or 3 bottles myself. those bottles go fast.
the a&s will last a long time though.


----------



## 13StepsAhead

chebaby said:


> i actually do *thats a shame that all it takes is hair products to brighten my day*



You're not that only one... I think that's what leads to a majority of my purchases. You should've seen me today when I was opening my package, I dang near started doing the _brother franklin_


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

And you got 1 16 ounce Shea Butter Rinse on the Way.......


----------



## IDareT'sHair

13StepsAhead said:


> *I dang near started doing the brother franklin*


 
13StepsAhead

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8pUAnrVWUkk


----------



## 13StepsAhead

IDareT'sHairI swear every time I see that it gets funnier.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

13StepsAhead

IK.  It Cracks Me Up!

His Offering is Our Shipping Notice OR Our PayPal Receipt.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> And you got 1 16 ounce Shea Butter Rinse on the Way.......


 i didnt know it was a 16oz. :blowkiss:thanx T, you know imma tear that shea rinse up lmao.


----------



## Zaz

SimJam said:


> How would you compare the oyin hair dew and the KBB sweet nectar in terms of effectivnes?? Is it only the smell and price/convenience of the KBB that gave it the nod over the hair dew?
> 
> * meeee tooooo*



In all honesty, right now my favourite moisuriser has to be the Qhemet AOHC but knowing myself, because KBB is so easy to get I probably will. 

The KBB is much lighter and runnier so it's easier to apply, the dew is thicker. If they were lotions it's like Lubriderm (kbb) vs Nivea (dew). They both work well, I just prefer the Kbb for the lighter scent.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @13StepsAhead
> 
> IK.  It Cracks Me Up!
> 
> His Offering is Our Shipping Notice OR Our PayPal Receipt.


thats how imma be when my qhemet twisting butter finally gets here. i said i was gonna order it and forget it but i aint forgot


----------



## 13StepsAhead

chebaby said:


> thats how imma be when my qhemet twisting butter finally gets here. i said i was gonna order it and forget it but i aint forgot



I can't wait to try that twisting butter either. 

Eta: and a pj never forgets no matter how hard we try that's why we be all over those shipping times.


----------



## mkd

Oh noZaz. That thread was in all the forums? That is even more embarrassing


----------



## chebaby

13StepsAhead said:


> I can't wait to try that twisting butter either.
> 
> Eta: and a pj never forgets no matter how hard we try that's why we be all over those shipping times.


i know, we never forget
that why im glad sage ships fast because i cant mess with these companies that take even a week a week was "fast" when i first started hauling but now that im a seasoned pj a week is a heck of a long time lol. thats why i try not to order from curlmart too much anymore. that and they ship ups


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Welp.  I'm still waiting on Jasmine, Hairveda, Claudie (and Enso).......erplexed

I do have Shipping Notices from HV (finally) and Enso.  It's been a lonnnggggg wait time tho'.


----------



## 13StepsAhead

I'm still waiting on  jasmine too, but knowing her I should get something soon and expect a package sometime next week. and I contact qhemet and she said my order should go out on Thursday. So looks like nothing else for the week.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> Welp.  I'm still waiting on Jasmine, Hairveda, Claudie (and Enso).......erplexed
> 
> I do have Shipping Notices from HV (finally) and Enso.  It's been a lonnnggggg wait time tho'.


i might order from enso during black friday if they are still around lmao.

for black friday(yea i know its early) i plan on hauling curl junkie like a mad woman. curl junkie is my splurge.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *i might order from enso during black friday if they are still around lmao.*


 
chebaby

Lawd....No You Didn't    

You a Mess Chebaby

_*if they still around*_


----------



## 13StepsAhead

I really want to try that Enso stuff too, but I'm gonna have to wait for a good sale .


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Lawd....No You Didn't
> 
> You a Mess Chebaby
> 
> _*if they still around*_



shoot you see ori not around no more(and i was stalking that jojoba conditioner). these little companies come and go i aint lyin to ya

ETA: imma be mad if i fall in love with enso deep conditioner and then 6 months from now its like "where the website go"


----------



## IDareT'sHair

13StepsAhead

I _'suggest_' starting off with one of the Sets.  That way you get all Full-Sized Products for a Reasonable amount.

That 25% over Memorial Day wasn't a bad deal.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *shoot you see ori not around no more(and i was stalking that jojoba conditioner). these little companies come and go i aint lyin to ya*


 
chebaby

Lawd Chile SMH....You Done Told the Truff 

I was STANS for that Golden Jojoba until she Clowned.  .......


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

Me too about that DC'er.  I have a 16 ounce Jar. 

I still have one of those Ori O Restorative Deep Conditioning Masques.

That Enso DC'er has been getting some pretty good reviews.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Me too about that DC'er.  I have a 16 ounce Jar.
> 
> I still have one of those Ori O Restorative Deep Conditioning Masques.
> 
> That Enso DC'er has been getting some pretty good reviews.


yep most people pretty much like the deep conditioner. im gonna use it this weekend


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *yep most people pretty much like the deep conditioner. im gonna use it this weekend*


 
chebaby

Great!  I can't wait to read your Review.


----------



## destine2grow

chebaby said:


> *i might order from enso during black friday if they are still around lmao.*
> 
> for black friday(yea i know its early) i plan on hauling curl junkie like a mad woman. curl junkie is my splurge.


 


chebaby said:


> i already ordered but its cool because i may purchase more curl junkie stuff in the coming weeks so ill use it then. plus i want to see how their shipping is before i spend anymore money.
> i* used the coupon code, FIVE which i think gave me 15 % off* and i got $1 shipping.


 
chebaby you know you wrong for the first bolded
at the 2nd bolded how long is the coupon good for? *don't judge me*


----------



## Brownie518

And I quote:

Ori Organics is currently under reconstruction, in order to provide better service, and greater reliability. Please do not order.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Great!  I can't wait to read your Review.


i doubt ill steam with it but ill use it on wet hair to get a good feel for it. normally i use deep conditioners on dry hair but since my hair is longer i go through almost a full jar in one sitting so ill give the review on sunday


----------



## chebaby

destine2grow said:


> @chebaby you know you wrong for the first bolded
> at the 2nd bolded how long is the coupon good for? *don't judge me*


i think that code is always good


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> And I quote:
> 
> Ori Organics is currently under reconstruction, in order to provide better service, and greater reliability. Please do not order.


 

"Thanks For Making Me Rich"

        

Yeah...I'm still miffed.


----------



## chebaby

Brownie518 said:


> And I quote:
> 
> Ori Organics is currently under reconstruction, in order to provide better service, and greater reliability. Please do not order.


 thats what they calling it now huh? "under construction"


----------



## destine2grow

ya'll are a mess!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I think Imma do a HOT under my Wig tomorrow.  It's in the Mid 70's here, so I should be alright.  I think Imma do it w/EVCO, 2 Plastic Caps.

destine2grow

If you're looking for a Spritz on the Ground, You might try TW PMB.  I keep forgetting about that one.  I just thought of that for myself as well.

Eisani had some of the Old Formula.  (I think)

I had it before, when it first came out and was all the Rage, but I swapped it out numerous times, so I never got to try it.

And you can dilute it.  I'm not sure about New Formula vs Original Formula.  Some people still like it the same.


----------



## Zaz

Anybody wanna trade a slightly used burnt sugar pomade with me? For some Qhemet maybe?


----------



## Loves Harmony

Good Morning! Hope everyone have a wonderful!


----------



## 13StepsAhead

Good Morning to everyone as well... I was tagged in that Use up you stash challenge , darn shame I forgot I signed up for that during my no-buy era... I mean I did use up a lot but the past couplke of weeks seemed to re-fill the dent I made in my stash


----------



## 13StepsAhead

IDareT'sHair said:


> I think Imma do a HOT under my Wig tomorrow. It's in the Mid 70's here, so I should be alright. I think Imma do it w/EVCO, 2 Plastic Caps.
> 
> @destine2grow
> 
> If you're looking for a Spritz on the Ground, You might try *TW PMB*. I keep forgetting about that one. I just thought of that for myself as well.
> 
> @Eisani had some of the Old Formula. (I think)
> 
> I had it before, when it first came out and was all the Rage, but I swapped it out numerous times, so I never got to try it.
> 
> And you can dilute it. I'm not sure about New Formula vs Original Formula. Some people still like it the same.


 
@destine2grow, I have some of this just sitting in my stash that I've used once, If you want it I'll send it to you all you have to do is pay the shipping cost. I have a too many sprtiz including a 3/4 full bottle of the QB karkady spritz that I'm holding on for dear life.


----------



## natura87

My wash and go yesterday was awesome but it brought to light some thins I need to work on.I put mini twists in for no good reason. I need to get better at moisturizing certain sections of my hair. My crown and beyond has been uber dry. I think its becuase I start at the front, get tired and get lazy back there.


Imma need someone to PM me the next time Aveyou has a 40% off sale. That is "take a pass" worthy.


----------



## destine2grow

Afternoon ladies! I am going to cowash today however before I do. I am going to dc my hair. I am going to use. HV sitrinillah and then follow up with BFH yarrow and hibiscus and use HV moist 24/7 as an rinse out. Will use Jasmine as a leave in and moisturize my hair with Shea Moisture curly milk and seal with Enso serum.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Hi all. After seeing T's and zaz's lists I decided to try to compile one of my own; mine will be favorites. I'm giving myself till the end of August to have it done. By then I should have my favorites in each category. At the moment I'm auditioning moisturizing conditioners and stylers


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

destine2grow said:


> Afternoon ladies! I am going to cowash today however before I do. I am going to dc my hair. I am going to use. HV sitrinillah and then follow up with BFH yarrow and hibiscus and use HV moist 24/7 as an rinse out. Will use Jasmine as a leave in and moisturize my hair with Shea Moisture curly milk and seal with Enso serum.


 
This sounds really nice. let us know how it turns out.


----------



## destine2grow

curlyhersheygirl I will


----------



## Ltown

Hi ladies, HHJ! Nothing new or exciting with me! What do ayeyou have special, it's a online bss?


----------



## Ese88

Today was wash day and I steamed with komaza olive, next week is my protein treatment. I'm loving how healthy my hair is getting. I haven't used HV 24/7 for a while now, I normally use it for detangling. My dew is going pretty fast and I only use it once a week on wash days. It will definitely be a repurchase.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ltown

Did you try that Cathy Howse UBH Deep Conditioner yet?  I think you'd like it. (I see you were looking for DRC-28.  Have you tried the UBH?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Hey Ladies....Today is also my Wash Day.  I am under the Dryer now with Roux Mendex.  

Will Steam in a bit with Jasmine A&S in "Berries N Cream"  May use this up this time (but doubtful)  I think I have about 1 mo'.

I thought I'd use up my Hairveda Acai, but I have about 1/2 Use.  Will mix it on Sunday with HV MoistPRO.

Doubtful if I'll use up anything, except maybe a tube of Matrix Ceramide.  I did a HOT today under my Wig with EVCO.  

I musta' put on too much, because it started dripping. 

Couldn't wait to get home and co-wash it out.

My Claudie is suppose to Ship tomorrow.


----------



## Eisani

Do yall know that as much stuff as I have, I don't really have any particular favorites, per se? Kern messed that up w/the shotty service and ingredient changes and my EndAll went on to glory so at this point, everything is pretty much dispensable. 

Well, I do love CJ products and WDT but I don't have a fave moisturizer or styling product any more.


----------



## Eisani

Komaza keeps calling my name, but I've never actually bit the bullet and purchased. Icaint believe it! I may purchase samples from them or Sage one day, when my spending freeze is over


----------



## 13StepsAhead

Afternoon beauties! I DC'd my hair yesterday with Vatika olive oil and honey dc, my hair felt pretty good, but I won't repurchase. I'm just trying to use this sucker up since I purchased it when I was doing an Ayurvedic Reggie. Depending on how my hair behaves after I leave the gym I may use the rest to detangle with then I'll co-wash with some if my hv moust pro ( I have a gallon size)


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Eisani  Cracking Up about EndAll Going on to Glo-Ray  I really don't have any die-hard Favs I guess except Sitrinillah.

I think you should try Komaza.  I think you'd like it.

curlyhersheygirl

Nice Time-frame.  August should give you the chance to compile a nice comprehensive list.

destine2grow

Nice Regi.  Sounds Good

13StepsAhead

Another "Gallon" Buyer Uh?  How's that working for you?  How long have you had it and how much have you used?


----------



## 13StepsAhead

IDareT'sHair yea girl, I bought that thing thinking I wouldn't have to buy anymore conditioner until I finished that.... Umm yea, who the heck was I trying to kid. I purchased that thing in the beginning of the year and it's stil 3/4 of the way full. I even bottled some up for my sister. My problem is, if I like something I don't want to use it all up because then I risk possible formula changes and the inevitable shipping cost if it comes from an online vendor.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Well....to My Surprise I did finish up the Berries N' Cream.  There was less in the Jar than I thought. 

I topped it off with Avocado & Silk in "Honey Pear".  The Jar is Cracked, so I'll start on this one. 

I think I will make my 20 Products by September for Sure.  If that happens, I'll ramp it up to 25.


----------



## Charz

ello 

I'm DCing with KBB luscious locks to prepare my hair for surgery tomorrow. I'm super tan!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@13StepsAhead

32 Ounces is my Own "Personal Limit"  

Now I may have 3 or 4 16 ounce bottles of something, but Have never purchased 1 Whole Gallon Bottle. i.e. "Godzilla Gallon" 

I may have a Gallon of "stuff" but it's in separate bottles or jars.

I know I have _over_ a Gallon of Certain things, but for some reason it looks much less because it's in separate bottles.


----------



## 13StepsAhead

Once I finish a few of these Shea rinses I will be transferring that gallon into them because that thing is just taking up too much space.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @13StepsAhead
> 
> 32 Ounces is my Own "Personal Limit"
> 
> Now* I may have 3 or 4 16 ounce bottles of something*, but Have never purchased 1 Whole Gallon Bottle. u.e. "Godzilla Gallon"
> 
> I may have a Gallon of "stuff" but it's in separate bottles or jars.
> 
> I know I have _over_ a Gallon of Certain things, but for some reason it looks much less because it's in separate bottles.


 
Same here. This gives me the option of using other stuff so I won't get bored.


----------



## 13StepsAhead

That's my problem, I get bored easily hence the reason y that gallon has been untouched in a minute.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl

I have those 2 32 Ounce Bottles of OHH but I won't do that again either.  16 ounces is enough.

I don't know what I was thinking with that.  But I love it, so it's good.

If I had a Big Ol' Gallon sitting up, I'd feel 'guilty' err time I reached over it for something else.


----------



## chebaby

also last night i decided to take a section of hair and wet it down and use donna marie dream curling crean to see what it does because ive only used it to slick my hair back and for a braid out. man oh man i am in love. this weekend i will be using it on my whole head for a wash and go over kbb sweet ambrosia.
everytime ive done this with a gell my hair would be stringy like noodles but in between each curl would be friz. which is why i dont do wash and gos with gel. but with this i got super big and chunky coils and they were soft.
too bad donna marie stuff is not consistent at all and ive already said i wont be purchasing her stuff anymore(unless aveyou has another 40% off).
i hope sweet hair pudding gives the same results so i wont have to feel dependent on dcc.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

13StepsAhead

13 are you Natural/Relaxed/Telaxed/BKT'ed?


----------



## chebaby

hey ladies.
today was a good day. i found a new bss closer to me than the natural store. the natural store is like 40 minutes away and this new bss is only 20 minutes of that. they were fully stocked on almost the whole line of curl junkie, miss jessies, mixed chicks, hair rules, and of course the salon stuff like paul mitchell, joico, redkin, but they also had wella and gold well(i think thats what its called) stuff too. and everything you can find in sallys and asian bss you can find in this store.
oh and they had qhemet stuff too. i didnt mind paying the $1-2 price increase for curl junkie because i get my stuff in 20 minutes instead of waiting for shipping.
however do you know they were charging $18-$20 for qhemet stuffi was like oh hell naw.

they also had mason pearson brushes. im glad i never ordered one on line because i felt them and those things are hard as heck, i would never brush my hair with it. however they did have a really soft boar bristle brush by denman i wanted but that thang was $24 so i passed. i might have to go back and get it though because it felt much better than the $2 bss brush i use.
i only purchased the curl junkie smoothing conditioner which smells amazing. i cant put my finger on what it smells like but its sweet. and i also got the curl junkie aloe fix gel which i heard didnt work well with leave ins but i want to try it for myself. i had it before when i first went natural 2 years ago and didnt like it. but i had no idea how to use it.


----------



## 13StepsAhead

IDareT'sHair said:


> 13StepsAhead
> 13 are you Natural/Relaxed/Telaxed/BKT'ed?




IDareT'sHair I'm natural


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I just checked my "Status"  My Enso has been delivered and my HV is still stuck in MD. 

After I finish my Hair, I'll check my Mail.  Maybe my Jasmine is out there too.

Maybe my Hairveda will get here by the weekend.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Oh Yeah, I used up a Gallon of Distilled (in my Steamer). So, I guess I do purchase Godzilla Gallons.

(I should have 1-2 BackUps of Water)

Anyway, I filled up the Jug with that Moringa Tea Rinse I brewed. I'll use it again today.

After I rinse out my DC'er.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

chebaby said:


> also last night i decided to take a section of hair and wet it down and use *donna marie dream curling crean* to see what it does because ive only used it to slick my hair back and for a braid out. man oh man i am in love. this weekend i will be using it on my whole head for a wash and go over kbb sweet ambrosia.
> everytime ive done this with a gell my hair would be stringy like noodles but in between each curl would be friz. which is why i dont do wash and gos with gel. but with this i got super big and chunky coils and they were soft.
> too bad donna marie stuff is not consistent at all and ive already said i wont be purchasing her stuff anymore(unless aveyou has another 40% off).
> i hope sweet hair pudding gives the same results so i wont have to feel dependent on dcc.


 
I :heart2:this. Presently I'm testing out that,oyins S&D,Ohm's pudding and JC styling cream. So far this one is the only definite repurchase. My twist out was banging with it. Sadly I have to agree with you about the company and consistency that's why auditions are still going on.


----------



## chebaby

my aveyou shipped today and it shipped usps which means it should be here friday or saturday(but im almost certain friday).


----------



## chebaby

curlyhersheygirl said:


> I :heart2:this. Presently I'm testing out that,oyins S&D,Ohm's pudding and JC styling cream. So far this one is the only definite repurchase. My twist out was banging with it. Sadly I have to agree with you about the company and consistency that's why auditions are still going on.


i was surpised at how much i have grown to love this cream. the first time i purchased it it was like a gel and it was see through and made my hair hard as a rock. and not just hard but dry as heck. i dont know what made me purchase it again but i did and this one is a thick curl cream which give soft definition. i used it for a braid out with dew and had the best braid out ever.
ohm pudding ive used on twist outs and its nice but i have to try it on wash and go and braid outs because my braid outs last way longer than my twist outs.
oyin shine and define i dont love as much as i used to. and the last two times i purchased it there was water in the jar and that creeps me out. i cant stand for stuff thats not supposed to be wet, to be wet.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> Oh Yeah, I used up a Gallon of Distilled (in my Steamer). So, I guess I do purchase Godzilla Gallons.
> 
> (I should have 1-2 BackUps of Water)
> 
> Anyway, I filled up the Jug with that Moringa Tea Rinse I brewed. I'll use it again today.
> 
> After I rinse out my DC'er.


so are you liking the tea rinse?


----------



## chebaby

i just realized i never even told yall about my hair today. i didnt feel like co washing so i took my puff from yesterday and put it in a high side bun with the front slicked down in cocasta oil that stuff really coats the hair and makes me feel like the moisture is really sealed in

tomorrow i will be co washing with curl junkie smoothing conditioner and using it as a leave in under cocasta oil and i will be doing another bun. and i think i will wear that bun until saturday when i wash and go.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

I'm just rinsing my Hair with the Tea after I rinse out my DC'er and before I seal it with Hairveda's Phinishing Rinse.  (Not sure if it's really doing anything....but I'd like to think it is)

Glad your aveyou stuff shipped out. 

I read in another thread Komaza is having "Free Shipping" today only.  Eisani this may be your time to try it.


----------



## Ltown

IDareT'sHair said:


> Ltown
> 
> Did you try that Cathy Howse UBH Deep Conditioner yet?  I think you'd like it. (I see you were looking for DRC-28.  Have you tried the UBH?



IDareT'sHair, yes once!  My hair is coming back alive and I just want to try the best of the best too, sample it before I buy it.  Nexus is good too, aphogee hard core  burned when i tried it this weekend i had to run to the sink. My hair is paper thin now so avoiding the scalp is hard.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Ltown Good. I think you'd like the UBH. I've never tried Apoghee.

If you can't get your hands directly on the DRC, you might try either Dudley's Cream Protein or Dudley's Hair Rebuilder. (I have both of these). You may like them.

And as you said: Nexxus Emergencee and Nexxus Keraphix are also good choices. And Joico K-Pak.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> I'm just rinsing my Hair with the Tea after I rinse out my DC'er and before I seal it with Hairveda's Phinishing Rinse.  (Not sure if it's really doing anything....but I'd like to think it is)
> 
> Glad your aveyou stuff shipped out.
> 
> I read in another thread Komaza is having "Free Shipping" today only.  @Eisani this may be your time to try it.


im glad you are liking the tea. i know some use it as a rinse but some actually spray their hair with it for a leave in.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> im glad you are liking the tea. i know some use it as a rinse but some actually spray their hair with it for a leave in.


 
chebaby

I have 2 more bags, I could actually do a Spritz.  But, I have that Enso coming and I am ebaying on a WEN Fig Spritz.  (I keep losing).

Truthfully, Komaza Vitamin Reign isn't that bad either.  But my Boo is -- Hydratherma Naturals Follicle Booster.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> I have 2 more bags, I could actually do a Spritz.  But, I have that Enso coming and I am ebaying on a WEN Fig Spritz.  (I keep losing).
> 
> Truthfully, Komaza Vitamin Reign isn't that bad either.  But my Boo is -- Hydratherma Naturals Follicle Booster.


i sprayed my bun with juices and berries


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> i sprayed my bun with juices and berries


 
chebaby


Girl, I can't tell you how many times I had J&B and either gave away, swapped or Sold.  

One Day Imma get that again and try it out.  This SummA' sounds like a good time


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> 
> Girl, I can't tell you how many times I had J&B and either gave away, swapped or Sold.
> 
> One Day Imma get that again and try it out.  This SummA' sounds like a good time


 with all the glycerin in it i think it will be amazing for you.


----------



## Ltown

Charz,   welcome back!  Did you have fun?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> with all the glycerin in it i think it will be amazing for you.


 
chebaby

If Oyin or CM has a 4th Sale, I may pick up a bottle.  It doesn't seem like Imma Win this WEN


----------



## Eisani

IDareT'sHair  See?! That was the lawd, he allowed Komaza to offer free shipping just for me 

In my cart so far I have Califia leave in, styling pudding, moisturizing cream, Olive moisture mask and I'm debating on the coconut pudding and hair milk...any other suggestions yall?

Gawd is pleased.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> If Oyin or CM has a 4th Sale, I may pick up a bottle.  It doesn't seem like Imma Win this WEN


lol. yea if you get a chance get it, and hold on to it its really good stuff. and much cheaper than the ojon.


----------



## Eisani

Oh and don't feel bad IDareT'sHair, I've had J&B, Greg Juice and most recently Frank Juice and ain't been able to keep one bottle for myself. DD loved the J&B so I never got to use it, gave away Greg and Frank just sittin in a box right now. JB, Greg, and Frank sound like old men that play bones at the park every day lol!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Eisani said:


> @IDareT'sHair  *See?! That was the lawd, he allowed Komaza to offer free shipping just for me *
> 
> In my cart so far I have Califia leave in, styling pudding, moisturizing cream, Olive moisture mask and I'm debating on the coconut pudding and hair milk...any other suggestions yall?
> 
> *Gawd is pleased*.


 
Good Choices.  I also like the Intensive Mask and the Jojoba Hemp Sealant.  I also like the Califia Hair/Scalp Cream.  The Protein Strengthener.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Eisani said:


> Oh and don't feel bad @IDareT'sHair, I've had J&B, Greg Juice and most recently Frank Juice and ain't been able to keep one bottle for myself. DD loved the J&B so I never got to use it, gave away Greg and Frank just sittin in a box right now. *JB, Greg, and Frank sound like old men that play bones at the park every day lol!!*


 
Eisani 

It does doesn't it?  Gurl....Same Here.  I Sold Both Frank & Greg (but only bought them once) 

JB I have bought many times.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Eisani  re: Komaza

Shay72 and Brownie518

Both Like that Moku Stuff.  I haven't tried any of the Moku Stuff.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Next Wash Day, (Sunday)  I may do another HOT with EVCO.  I will pull out the Heat Cap this time.

My hair felt good after that EVCO HOT.

chebaby

Now I see why you were Slathering Up with EVCO.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> Good Choices. I also like the Intensive Mask and the *Jojoba Hemp Sealant*. I also like the Califia Hair/Scalp Cream. *The Protein Strengthener*.


 
I like those and the coconut curl spray, moku butter and shea butter hair lotion.


----------



## Brownie518

Charz - Good luck tomorrow, girlie!!!

Hey, ladies! I'm here, catching up on The Killing. SO is getting on my nerves right now so I'm trying to ignore him. I'll be doing my hair tomorrow. Anyone besides E getting Komaza?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

Imma pass on Komaza (this time). 

Not sure what I would get.  I still have a coupla' things to use up.  The Honeycomb Rejuvenator, the Protein and the Vitamin Reign.

I'll use these up and then decide what/if I will get probably BF or some other time.  

Free Shipping is hard to pass up because their shipping IMO is High.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> Next Wash Day, (Sunday)  I may do another HOT with EVCO.  I will pull out the Heat Cap this time.
> 
> My hair felt good after that EVCO HOT.
> 
> @chebaby
> 
> Now I see why you were Slathering Up with EVCO.


yea i love evco and vatika oil i was surprised at how silky vatika made my hair feel but its good. wont sealw ith it though cause its funky.


Eisani said:


> @IDareT'sHair  See?! That was the lawd, he allowed Komaza to offer free shipping just for me
> 
> In my cart so far I have Califia leave in, styling pudding, moisturizing cream, Olive moisture mask and I'm debating on the coconut pudding and hair milk...any other suggestions yall?
> 
> Gawd is pleased.


i love the komaza she butter lotion. i think thats my favorite products by them. but i also like the califia pudding and the protein spray thats like aphogee 2 step. i also like the jojoba hemp sealant.
but if i could only get one thing it would be the shea butter lotion.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I think I might work that Komaza Protein Rx into my Regi on Sunday.  Instead of using UBH, I'll use that.

I will also add another DC'er into Rotation.  Maybe a Jasmine Hibiscus.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I pulled out Avocado & Silk:  Wild Strawberry, Mango Peach, Lemon Sugar and I'm currently using Honey Pear.  I'll pull 1 or 2 of the Coconut Ones too.

Last Summer Brownie518 & I went in Hard on those A&S's.


----------



## bronzebomb

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> Imma pass on Komaza (this time).
> 
> Not sure what I would get. I still have a coupla' things to use up. The Honeycomb Rejuvenator, the Protein and the Vitamin Reign.
> 
> I'll use these up and then decide what/if I will get probably BF or some other time.
> 
> Free Shipping is hard to pass up because their shipping IMO is High.


 


Brownie518 said:


> @Charz - Good luck tomorrow, girlie!!!
> 
> Hey, ladies! I'm here, catching up on The Killing. SO is getting on my nerves right now so I'm trying to ignore him. I'll be doing my hair tomorrow. Anyone besides E getting Komaza?


 


chebaby said:


> yea i love evco and vatika oil i was surprised at how silky vatika made my hair feel but its good. wont sealw ith it though cause its funky.
> 
> i love the komaza she butter lotion. i think thats my favorite products by them. but i also like the califia pudding and the protein spray thats like aphogee 2 step. i also like the jojoba hemp sealant.
> but if i could only get one thing it would be the shea butter lotion.


 
I purchased today!  my favorite line.  I have everything in the Califia line and many other extras as well.  I purchased the Coconut Milk and Spray


----------



## chebaby

bronzebomb said:


> I purchased today!  my favorite line.  I have everything in the Califia line and many other extras as well.  I purchased the Coconut Milk and Spray


i didnt like the coconut milk but want to try the coconut lotion. if its anything like the shea butter lotion then i know im gonna like it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I got my Enso Sweet Agave Nectar & Flaxseed Spritz outta the mail and Spritzed some on.

Can't smell it.  I'm all stuffed up (again) so I really can't smell anything.  

Will break it out once I finish up the Vitamin Reign.

_*Lost that WEN Fig Spritz again....I've bid on 4 and can't seem to win one*_


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> I got my Enso Sweet Agave Nectar & Flaxseed Spritz outta the mail and Spritzed some on.
> 
> Can't smell it.  I'm all stuffed up (again) so I really can't smell anything.
> 
> Will break it out once I finish up the Vitamin Reign.
> 
> _**Lost that WEN Fig Spritz again....I've bid on 4 and can't seem to win one**_


thats messed up you cant win lol. i didnt know wen had spritz.


cur junkie needs to come out with a hibiscus and banana honey butter leave in LITE lol.


----------



## 13StepsAhead

Hey ladies  I used up 2 products this evening. After the gym I detangled with the last of the Vatika hair mask and co-washed with HV Amala cream rinse. Then used the last of DM super buttercream (have 1 backup and will be an eventual repurchase) and slicked my hair back in a bun.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby  Yeah...Now I'm tryna' win Sweet Almond Mint Spritz  Maybe since it's not as popular as Fig, I'll have a Shot.

13StepsAhead

Good Job at using up!  Keep it up! 

I plan to use 15-25 products up by September

IK I gotta keep reminding myself


----------



## 13StepsAhead

Thanks T. My plan is to go through all of my open containers of 1/2 empty things and use those up 1st at least then I'll feel like I'm using up a lot of stuff. Then I'll start with the stuff that I have yet to open.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I'm looking at Enso's Coconut Lemongrass Moisture Spritz.  I may try this one at some point.  It looks pretty good too.


----------



## Brownie518

Thanks for reminding me, T. I need to go and make up a new list of stuff. 

I'm stuffed up, too. They were working on a tool next to me last night and I think some of the chemicals effed me up. 

I have made like 5 carts today and backed out of all of them.


----------



## chebaby

since yall talking about using things up, i was thinking about what i can use up next. i dont have many half used products that will be fast to get rid of. only things are my cleansing conditioners like deva care, curl junkie and ASIAN. other than that everything is pretty full


----------



## IDareT'sHair

13StepsAhead said:


> *Thanks T. My plan is to go through all of my open containers of 1/2 empty things and use those up 1st* at least then I'll feel like I'm using up a lot of stuff. Then I'll start with the stuff that I have yet to open.


 
@13StepsAhead

I had a Nasty Habit of having a bunch of stuff open all at once. 

It took Shay and a few others to finally break me from this terrible habit.

Now, I limit the amount of things I open. I never have more than 2-3 of _the same types _of products opened at once. 

3 is my Ultimate Limit.

I hated having a bunch of opened things with 1/2, 1/3, 1/4 of product left in it.  

And it honestly does seem like you use up stuff faster by not doing this.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> Thanks for reminding me, T. I need to go and make up a new list of stuff.
> 
> *I'm stuffed up, too.* They were working on a tool next to me last night and I think some of the chemicals effed me up.
> 
> I have made like 5 carts today and backed out of all of them.


 
Brownie518

I left work early because I was sneezing, sniffling, just a Hotmess  And my BBW Oils came today and I can't even smell them.

It needs to Rain or Something?

And I can't taste anything either.  (Bummer).

Good Job at Backing them Carts Out!


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> I got my *Enso Sweet Agave Nectar & Flaxseed Spritz* outta the mail and Spritzed some on.
> 
> Can't smell it. I'm all stuffed up (again) so I really can't smell anything.
> 
> Will break it out once I finish up the Vitamin Reign.
> 
> _*Lost that WEN Fig Spritz again....I've bid on 4 and can't seem to win one*_


 
How was it? This is on my 'to try list' ( me and these lists  )


----------



## 13StepsAhead

IDareT'sHair said:


> @13StepsAhead
> 
> I had a Nasty Habit of having a bunch of stuff open all at once.
> 
> It took Shay and a few others to finally break me from this terrible habit.
> 
> Now, I limit the amount of things I open. I never have more than 2-3 of _the same types _of products opened at once.
> 
> 3 is my Ultimate Limit.
> 
> I hated having a bunch of opened things with 1/2, 1/3, 1/4 of product left in it.
> 
> And it honestly does seem like you use up stuff faster by not doing this.



IDareT'sHair Yea this is definitely a habit that I want to break. It's actually quite annoying and you're right it does seem like I never finish anything because I'm always moving to something different. So with the support of you ladies hopefully I can break that habit.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

13StepsAhead said:


> @IDareT'sHair Yea this is definitely a habit that I want to break. It's actually quite annoying and you're right it does seem like I never finish anything because I'm always moving to something different. So with the support of you ladies hopefully I can break that habit.


 
13StepsAhead

Shay really walked me through this.  I just couldn't seem to "get it"  And then 1 day it finally _clicked_ and I've never looked back.

I keep really good control over the products I open.  Regardless of how anxious I get at wanting to use them.  

I just put them away until I use up some stuff.

Plus, it also helped me see how particular products were really working (or not working) for me.  

It was hard to tell because I was using so many different things.  So, sticking wih 1-2 things help you really Evaluate things Properly.


----------



## 13StepsAhead

IDareT'sHair said:


> 13StepsAhead
> 
> Shay really walked me through this.  I just couldn't seem to "get it"  And then 1 day it finally _clicked_ and I've never looked back.
> 
> I keep really good control over the products I open.  Regardless of how anxious I get at wanting to use them.
> 
> I just put them away until I use up some stuff.
> 
> *Plus, it also helped me see how particular products were really working (or not working) for me.
> 
> It was hard to tell because I was using so many different things.  So, sticking wih 1-2 things help you really Evaluate things Properly.*



This is my goal.....I wish I could double thank your post... so


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *How was it? This is on my 'to try list' ( me and these lists  )*


 
curlyhersheygirl

I just did a quick Spritz.  It felt fine.  I just wish I could smell it.  It's not a 'greasy' spritz.  No residue.  (So that's good). Even though it has Flaxseed. 

And Not overly 'watery' either.  Komaza Vitamin Reign is watery.  It's not like that.

It's almost watery/creamy.  Like that AV Moringa & Ginseng.  It was creamy/watery.

And I love the Fact that it's 8 Bucks

I hope that makes sense?


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> 
> I just did a quick Spritz. It felt fine. I just wish I could smell it. It's not a 'greasy' spritz. No residue. (So that's good). Even though it has Flaxseed.
> 
> And Not overly 'watery' either. Komaza Vitamin Reign is watery. It's not like that.
> 
> It's almost watery/creamy. Like that AV Moringa & Ginseng. It was creamy/watery.
> 
> And I love the Fact that it's 8 Bucks
> 
> I hope that makes sense?


 

IDareT'sHair

Thanks it makes sense. You answered everything I wanted to know except the scent but that one can't be helped and it's the least important so it stays on the list


----------



## destine2grow

chebaby said:


> hey ladies.
> today was a good day. i found a new bss closer to me than the natural store. the natural store is like 40 minutes away and this new bss is only 20 minutes of that. they were fully stocked on almost the whole line of curl junkie, miss jessies, mixed chicks, hair rules, and of course the salon stuff like paul mitchell, joico, redkin, but they also had wella and gold well(i think thats what its called) stuff too. and everything you can find in sallys and asian bss you can find in this store.
> oh and they had qhemet stuff too. i didnt mind paying the $1-2 price increase for curl junkie because i get my stuff in 20 minutes instead of waiting for shipping.
> however do you know they were charging $18-$20 for qhemet stuffi was like oh hell naw.
> 
> they also had mason pearson brushes. im glad i never ordered one on line because i felt them and those things are hard as heck, i would never brush my hair with it. however they did have a really soft boar bristle brush by denman i wanted but that thang was $24 so i passed. i might have to go back and get it though because it felt much better than the $2 bss brush i use.
> i only purchased the curl junkie smoothing conditioner which smells amazing. i cant put my finger on what it smells like but its sweet. and i also got the curl junkie aloe fix gel which i heard didnt work well with leave ins but i want to try it for myself. i had it before when i first went natural 2 years ago and didnt like it. but i had no idea how to use it.


 
chebaby I wish I had one of these stores near me. SO say we will move to maryland in about 5 years. I can't wait.

I have been busy this evening. I still have sitrinillah in my hair. I have been taking down dd box braids and these things are so tiny I am not going to be finish to night. I have to use like a needle to take them a loose at the end.

Not to mention cooking and my baby keeps crying . He just 2 mths. Also trying to watch R.Kelly on BET. I am doing to much


----------



## IDareT'sHair

destine2grow said:


> Not to mention cooking and my baby keeps crying . He just 2 mths. Also trying to watch R.Kelly on BET. *I am doing to much*


 
Uh Yeah.....

You Are


----------



## chebaby

i was trying to figure out what the cj smoothing conditioner smelled like and a youtuber said she thinks it smells of pineapple


----------



## chebaby

destine2grow said:


> @chebaby I wish I had one of these stores near me. SO say we will move to maryland in about 5 years. I can't wait.
> 
> I have been busy this evening. I still have sitrinillah in my hair. I have been taking down dd box braids and these things are so tiny I am not going to be finish to night. I have to use like a needle to take them a loose at the end.
> 
> Not to mention cooking and my baby keeps crying . He just 2 mths. Also trying to watch R.Kelly on BET. I am doing to much


maryland and VA has all the big bss im in love lol.


----------



## hannan

chebaby said:


> i was trying to figure out what the cj smoothing conditioner smelled like and a youtuber said she thinks it smells of pineapple



Do the conditioner and the lotion smell the same? I have the lotion and it kinda smells like...vanilla . Delicious, delicious vanilla


----------



## chebaby

hannan said:


> Do the conditioner and the lotion smell the same? I have the lotion and it kinda smells like...vanilla . Delicious, delicious vanilla


no they dont. the lotion is like vanilla and cotton candy and the conditioner is sweet and fruity.


----------



## mkd

Aww destine2grow, you have a tiny baby. I want another one... Well not really but they are so cute.


----------



## destine2grow

mkd he is not that tiny. One big can of Simlaic does not last a week 

I just finish my hair. I like the shea rinse better on wet hair. My hair was so easy to detangle and it was moisturize. I thought I didn't need to use a moisturizer, so I put enso serum on next but my hair didn't feel as moist as it did before I did that.

I think this is because the enso serum is to heavy on wet hair. I normally apply it once my hair is dry. So I put some Shea Moisture curl and style milk over it.

It is too late for me to wash my hair again. So tomorrow I will do this again and either wait to my hair is dry or apply evoo after the shea rinse.

Why does it have to always be trial and error. Sometimes I want to get it right on the first time.


----------



## destine2grow

Is Jasmine still having a sale? Let me just head on over there.


----------



## 13StepsAhead

Good morning ladies  so I was cleaning out my wallet while on the train going to work and I found a $5 off coupon from sally's for a purchase $5.00 or more. I almost tossed that sucker in the trash, but glad I didn't, now I'm debating on whether I want to get something hair related or not. I better hurry up and decide because it expires at the end of the month. I'm on a nail polish kicj now so more than likely I'll get a new color.


----------



## destine2grow

Morning ladies! My hair feels great! i guess I just needed to wait for it to dry. I am loving the shea rinse on wet hair as a leave in. It is very moisturizing and is a great detangler. On the other hand I hate it on dry hair! It is not as moisturizing! I now have to try it as an cowash or rinse out!

I am also loving the BM Deja hair milk on dry hair! It is very moisturizing and the coconut scent is intoxicating! I hate it on wet hair! I think this is HG material. I want to try more BM products! I am especially interested in their spritz, dc, lucious moistuizer and her butter!


----------



## Eisani

Congested, coughing, hoarse, sneezing, itchy watery eys... I'm so sick of allergies


----------



## natura87

Afternoon ladies. My hurr is done and it looks delicious, but my hair is so fickle when it is in any sort of twist that I can only spritz it. I'm using an Aussie leave in conditioner spritz becuase it is almost gone and I want to finish it up.


----------



## 13StepsAhead

Eisani said:


> Congested, coughing, hoarse, sneezing, itchy watery eys... I'm so sick of allergies


 
Aww I hope you feel better @Eisani. My allergies typically act up during the beginning of the spring when the trees just start to pollinate and I know exactly how you feel + my face starts to break put in Hives   Allergies are the DEBIL


----------



## Ltown

Hi ladies!  The weather will be fickle this weekend. Eisani hope you get better, seem everyone is getting something.


----------



## chebaby

Eisani, i hope you feel better

hi ladies
i am in love with donna marie dcc. i couldnt ait until the weekend i have to use it all over y head last night. so i cleansed my hair with deva(have one more use before its gone) then i conditioned and detangled with AO GPB then i rinsed and used a little of curl junkie smoothing conditioner as a leave in(this doesnt have nearly as much slip as the smoothing lotion but the moisture is on point, i feel like i need another bottle already) and then in 7 sections i raked through the dcc. i blow dried until 70% dry and my hair was so soft and fluffy. i kept playing in it so the top got frizzy but i slept with it in a low puff and today im wearing it in a high puff and the definition is still amazing.
im going to use it again on saturday to see how it holds up outside in the heat.


----------



## chebaby

also let me just say that curl junkie has always been a splurge for me. i never thought her products were the best for my hair but they were good for moisture and smelled great so i kept buying.
but now i can honestly say i am in love with the smoothing lotion and conditioner and i like the repair me too


----------



## 13StepsAhead

My Qhemet order shipped out today via usps. Maybe I'll get it in Saturday, but that's wishful thinking. Dana seems to be the lone ranger and she usually doesn't take this long.

So I've been thinking long about all this stuff I have and don't use (including clothes and shoes) and If I can find a shelter in the NY/NJ area I will be making a rather large donation this weekend.


----------



## bronzebomb

chebaby said:


> also let me just say that curl junkie has always been a splurge for me. i never thought her products were the best for my hair but they were good for moisture and smelled great so i kept buying.
> but now i can honestly say i am in love with the smoothing lotion and conditioner and i like the repair me too


 
I am going to try Curl Junkie in 2012; I'm afraid I may like it too much!  Right now, Komaza and Miss Jessie's are my staples.  I need to sell everything else, but I'm too selfish to part with my goods.  I won't even give stuff to my sister...and she has 6 kids.


----------



## 13StepsAhead

bronzebomb said:


> I am going to try Curl Junkie in 2012; I'm afraid I may like it too much! Right now, Komaza and Miss Jessie's are my staples. I need to sell everything else, but* I'm too selfish to part with my goods.* I won't even give stuff to my sister...and she has 6 kids.


 

Sounds like my thinking everytime I try to sell something.


----------



## chebaby

im 2 years into my natural journey and im still learning. i always had problems doing my puffs because i would co wash before work and since my hair grows down now my puffs would be all floppy since it didnt have time to dry. and i had a problem with always having to brush the front of my hair and feeling like that does too much damage. but i JUST now figured out that if i co wash at night i can have enough time to let my hair dry and then put it in a puff(because my puffs only look nice after it is fully dry).  and i wont have to use a brush because sleeping with my hair in a low pony with a scarf is enough.
ok im learning lol.


----------



## chebaby

oh and i sold some products and have two other products pending. doesnt mean im making space though cause yall know what im going to do with that money


----------



## Ltown

chebaby, spill the beans where is this new hair shop?  We both are 40 min away from the other one.


----------



## chebaby

Ltown said:


> @chebaby, spill the beans where is this new hair shop?  We both are 40 min away from the other one.


do you know where landmark mall is? its about five minutes from there.
the address is 6198F little river turnpike in alexandria VA.


----------



## Ltown

chebaby said:


> do you know where landmark mall is? its about five minutes from there.
> the address is 6198F little river turnpike in alexandria VA.



Yes, that sweet and so much closer.  Thanks!


----------



## chebaby

Ltown said:


> Yes, that sweet and so much closer.  Thanks!


you are welcome. they dont have all the natural lines but they do have kinky curly, miss jessies, curl junkie, deva curl, hair rules, and qhemet.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Evening Divas!  

My HV Haul came today!  SMH.  

I didn't realize I ordered so much.  *shakes head*  Anyway, I purchased the Amla Cream Rinse, So I hope I like it.

Spritzed with some Enso and Used Njoi Roots Nourishing.  

I may try that Enso Blue Malva Lotion-Stuff next.  (It's been getting some good reviews)


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> Evening Divas!
> 
> My HV Haul came today!  SMH.
> 
> I didn't realize I ordered so much.  *shakes head*  Anyway, I purchased the Amla Cream Rinse, So I hope I like it.
> 
> Spritzed with some Enso and Used Njoi Roots Nourishing.
> 
> I may try that Enso Blue Malva Lotion-Stuff next.  (It's been getting some good reviews)


im glad your hairveda finally came lol.

i got my package today, thank you. i was rushing out the house and didnt have a chance to smell it 

tomorrow my aveyou should be here.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@bronzebomb @13StepsAhead I don't Mind Selling, Swapping, Trading....I just hate going to the Post Office.

@chebaby

Glad Your Package got there. Still waiting on Claudie & Jasmine..... Claudie is suppose to ship today.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @bronzebomb @13StepsAhead I don't Mind Selling, Swapping, Trading....I just hate going to the Post Office.
> 
> @chebaby
> 
> Glad Your Package got there. Still waiting on Claudie & Jasmine..... Claudie is suppose to ship today.


everybody seem like they waiting on jasmines. she doesnt normally take so long.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> everybody seem like they waiting on jasmines. *she doesnt normally take so long.*


 
chebaby

Yeah, but she ain't been giving no 25-30%'s either....

And all those incredible 'fruity flavors' are perfect for SummA


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Yeah, but she ain't been giving no 25-30%'s either....
> 
> And all those incredible 'fruity flavors' are perfect for SummA


and i just sold a few thangs so i got a lil bit to spend lemme go look at those scents.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl

I can "smell" today.  Praise God!  The Enso Sweet Agave Nectar & Flaxseed Spritz smells like something I've had before (but I can't think of what).erplexed  

I wish someone else had it.  I can't remember if it smells like DB something or what?  But I Know this Scent.

But it's kind of a light citrus/lemony smell although I don't think anything citrusy is in there.  It smells good.  Kinda light fuity.  

Not overpowering at all.  HTHs


----------



## chebaby

ok i dont see no berries and cream on the scent list but i do see a raspberry butter cream and that sound similar. im thinking of trying the cherry pineapple, trapical paradise and mango peach paradise(or something like that).
i love tropical scents and if her tropical scents smell anything like bee mine tropical mango then i will be a happy camper.


----------



## Charz

I forgot how good KBB's hair milk is (old formula)

Is the verdict out on the new formula?

I want to try curl junkie 

@IDareT'sHair is Enso really that good?


----------



## Charz

@destine2grow yeah i'm glad I didn't pull the trigger after @priss_pot said that its full of cones

@Brownie518 thanks lady i had it today and i'm on drugs....


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Charz

Chile....You 'spose to be "Resting" and seeing Pink Elephants

It's airite.  It's new.  So, I think it's the fascination of a new product.  You know how PJs Roll.

Glad you're over the Surgery.  Hope you'll be up & around in no time.  That was a very smart idea....Taking a Little Vacation prior to.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> ok i dont see no berries and cream on the scent list but i do see a raspberry butter cream and that sound similar. im thinking of trying the cherry pineapple, trapical paradise and mango peach paradise(or something like that).
> i love tropical scents and if her tropical scents smell anything like bee mine tropical mango then i will be a happy camper.


 
I saw the Berry Bliss or something like that.  In fact, I ordered a Berry Bliss in the Hibiscus.

I pulled my Cherry Pineapple out to last night to use up.  That Mango Peach smells good. 

I don't know about Mango Peach Paradise tho'.


----------



## chebaby

Charz said:


> I forgot how good KBB's hair milk is (old formula)
> 
> Is the verdict out on the new formula?
> 
> I want to try curl junkie
> 
> @IDareT'sHair is Enso really that good?


i like the new sweet ambrosia but not half as much as the hairl milk. i was able to use the hair milk all year round and i can not do that with the sa. also the sa is much thinner. its good though. i would get it if she had the buy 2 get 1 sale or whatever its called.
and if you try curl junkie get the smoothing conditioner and lotion
hows the leg?


----------



## Charz

IDareT'sHair thanks lady! yeah I'm resting in my childhood room in my parent's house lurkin and surfing lol

mkd La Colocha EllePixie

KBB Luscious Locks Hair Mask comes in a fanatic size now 400 ml for $40....that's what the site says, but i'm pretty sure it's really 16 ounces.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> I saw the Berry Bliss or something like that.  In fact, I ordered a Berry Bliss in the Hibiscus.
> 
> I pulled my Cherry Pineapple out to last night to use up.  That Mango Peach smells good.
> 
> *I don't know about Mango Peach Paradise tho'.*


 its probably the same thing and i just fudged the name all up lol.
if i get anything im gonna get another a&s in cherry pineapple and the rest will be shea rinses in mango peach since you say it smells good and tropical paradise.


----------



## Charz

chebaby

I've been looking at the smoothing lotion.

Oh and my leg is good, prolly from the nerve block and oxy haha.

How have you been?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

I may just win this WEN Sweet Almond Mint Spritz.  I have about an hour and nobody has bid against me yet.

I think the Fig is just too Popular.


----------



## chebaby

Charz said:


> @chebaby
> 
> I've been looking at the smoothing lotion.
> 
> Oh and my leg is good, prolly from the nerve block and oxy haha.
> 
> How have you been?


lol @ prolly from the oxy well then i know you are feeling goooodddd
ive been good. just working and finding great bss cant beat that.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> I may just win this WEN Sweet Almond Mint Spritz.  I have about an hour and nobody has bid against me yet.
> 
> I think the Fig is just too Popular.


to me fig is the best(cleansing conditioner cause i havent tried the pray) but the sweet almond mint is great too.
i hope you get it.


----------



## 13StepsAhead

Evening ladies   Went to the gym today so I co-washed with the last of my HV Amala cream rinse. I'm working on the elucence MB conditioner now (which I use as a leave-in). I forgot how much I love this stuff def a repurchase once I use up some more items.





Charz said:


> chebaby
> 
> *I've been looking at the smoothing lotion.*
> 
> Oh and my leg is good, prolly from the nerve block and oxy haha.
> 
> How have you been?



Charz this is one of my favs from CJ the slip is amazing and it's really moisturizing. A little definitely goes a long way.


----------



## mkd

Charz, the new milk is ok. I don't love it and probably wont repurchase when I use up what I have in my stash.  Its too expensive for 6 and a half ounces anyway.


----------



## Charz

mkd thanks lady, you think CJ is worth it tho right?

13StepsAhead thanks for the feedback


----------



## Shay72

chebaby said:


> do you know where landmark mall is? its about five minutes from there.
> the address is 6198F little river turnpike in alexandria VA.


This is only 20 minutes away for me, if that. I may make it there 1 day .

Finished SSI's Macadamia Fixing Gel. This will not be a repurchase. So thick yet it don't hold ish .

@IDareT'sHair
The trick with ebay is to swoop in at the end. I never bid early. I watch it then swoop in and snatch it from folks. 99.9% of the time it works. Bidding early gets the price up too high sometimes.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72  Gurl..........That's exactly what somebody keeps doing to me.  

Swoopin' in at the last few Seconds.


----------



## chebaby

Shay72 said:


> This is only 20 minutes away for me, if that. I may make it there 1 day .
> 
> Finished SSI's Macadamia Fixing Gel. This will not be a repurchase. So thick yet it don't hold ish .
> 
> @IDareT'sHair
> The trick with ebay is to swoop in at the end. I never bid early. I watch it then swoop in and snatch it from folks. 99.9% of the time it works. Bidding early gets the price up too high sometimes.


it seems like most of us are only 20 minutes away from there.
better than traveling to the natural store unless you want komaza or something special.lol


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Okay....I got less than 3 minutes left and no one has swooped down on me yet!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Welp.  I got my Spritz  And I Betta' Love it!


----------



## mkd

Charz, I like cj. I want to try the smoothing lotion.


----------



## Brownie518

Hey!!! I just came in the house. SO took my niece and I to eat. She wanted to get a burger from Buffalo Wild Wings and I wanted some Jack and Coke.... 
We also had to go to Target cuz her shorts were just too short for me.  I made her pick some stuff out and change in the dressing room there.  She thinks I'm insane. 

Anyway, I might not be doing my hair tonight. I'm feelin that Jack.


----------



## destine2grow

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> 
> I can "smell" today. Praise God! The Enso Sweet Agave Nectar & Flaxseed Spritz smells like something I've had before (but I can't think of what).erplexed
> 
> I wish someone else had it. I can't remember if it smells like DB something or what? But I Know this Scent.
> 
> But it's kind of a light citrus/lemony smell although I don't think anything citrusy is in there. It smells good. Kinda light fuity.
> 
> Not overpowering at all. HTHs


 
IDareT'sHair is this spritz good for moisture?

Hey ladies! I not to long ago got in. I am trying to get the kids situated and the kids situated and then they can have a snack. 

I didn't do much to my hair today. Just moisturize with Shea Moisture curly milk and sealed with Enso serum. I will cowash tomorrow. I am still trying to finish taking down dd hair. I am never doing mini box braids again.


----------



## La Colocha

Hi ladies checking in. Won't be on much for a while, working a lot of hours and don't have much time to be on the net. Will be washing my hair today, i haven't touched it at all this week and the colochas need washin. Charz, thanks for the info on kbb but i don't use her stuff anymore. Well ladies talk to yall later and take care.


----------



## natura87

I've heard so many good things about Curl Junkie. It cant be that good can it?


----------



## 13StepsAhead

natura87 said:


> I've heard so many good things about Curl Junkie. *It cant be that good can it?*



well for me certain things are really good (like the smoothing lotion and the curls in a bottle), but I tried the curl rehab and it did nothing for me. Still haven't tried the smoothing conditioner yet.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Charz Glad everything went well with your surgery; get well soon.

I DC'd with enso today and I'm loving the results. I used the agave gel earlier in the week to slick my hair back and it did the job. I prefer this better than eco. So far everything I've tried was good. All that's left to try from this order is the twisting pudding and the pomade.

Also I used up a hair dew ( have backups), db pumpkin conditioner (1 backup) and HV moist condition ( have backups).


----------



## chebaby

hello my little ladies
i cleansed today with deva no poo(used it up  and will now start on cj daily fix) and then co washed with cj smoothing conditioner which is great for moisture but doesnt have a good amount of slip, i used it as a leave in and then blotted with a towel and applied dcc in sections. it still took forever for my hair to dry and it dried with a little more hold than i like. i only dried it on damp hair because someone said it was good that way too.
only thing thats good about doing it on damp hair is there is little shrinkage however i like shrinkage so yes, wont be doing that again. i pulled it back into a puff.

i also snipped a bunch of ends off. i leaned my head forward and all the scraggly ends in the front i snipped about an inch of each curl. because the front is more wavy than curly the ends look worse than the curly sections.
i also cut about 4 inches off my tail in the back. ill see how it looks tomorrow when i do a wash and go without pulling it back into a puff.

and let me tell yall about aveyou. i will not be ordering from them again unless i catch a kick *** sale. so 2 days ago they send me a shipping confirmation and a tracking number for usps. so i was like cool my stuff should be here friday. so today i check the mail and no package. so i check my e-mail and i got another shipping notice from them this time saying my package is with fedex and should be here Wednesday. im like wth i checked their website and it said ups and usps i dont remember seeing anything about fedex.
fedex doesnt always leave my package so now im anticipating having issues getting my damn package. on top of that wth did they send me a shipping notice 2 days ago for usps with a tracking number if they didnt send my package but 2 days later with a different company???erplexed


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

chebaby I'm sorry to hear that. I've ordered from aveyou a few times and never had an issue and they've always sent my stuff via ups so I received them within a day or two of ordering.


----------



## chebaby

curlyhersheygirl said:


> @chebaby I'm sorry to hear that. I've ordered from aveyou a few times and never had an issue and they've always sent my stuff via ups so I received them within a day or two of ordering.


well i dont know whats going on with them now not a good way to act on my first order i know that.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Evening Divas!

I spritzed on some Enso and used my Njoi Roots Nourishing Balm to moisturize.  

So, I was on my way to a meeting and ran onto CVS to get some Sinus Meds & some cough drops and ran past the TW PMB.  So I grabbed a bottle.

Then I remembered, they changed the ingredients. 

I never used the Orignial Formula so I don't have anything to compare it to.  But I did see Gycol (which isn't a good thing).

I'll end up diluting it with water.  Or I'll give it to my little niece next time she comes over.


----------



## hannan

@chebaby Yeah, I've had a problem with their shipping. I left them a po box as a shipping address because they delivered usps but they ended up sending it to my house via UPS. My home address was listed for the billing. First and last time.


----------



## mkd

Evening everybody. I can't wait to wash my hair. I need to do an aphogee 2 step but I forgot to stop at the bss so I will do it next week instead.


----------



## chebaby

hannan said:


> @chebaby Yeah, I've had a problem with their shipping. I left them a po box as a shipping address because they delivered usps but they ended up sending it to my house via UPS. My home address was listed for the billing. First and last time.


thats crazy i thought their shipping would be fast and good but they are leaving a bad taste in my mouth.

i feel like playing in my hair(as always) so tonight im gonna shampoo with cd black vanilla shampoo and condition and detangle with kbb hair mask(havent used this in a while) then im going to use kbb sa as a leave in and do a wash and go with komaza care califa pudding or cj aloe fix gel. im having fun testing all these puddings/gellies


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Pretty Quiet Around Here tonight.  I wrote my Regi out for Sunday.  

I might try that Qhemet Moringa DC'er I got in a Swap.  

It was already open with like 1/4 missing.  So, it's on my list to use up.


I'll read up on it before I decide.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> Pretty Quiet Around Here tonight.  I wrote my Regi out for Sunday.
> 
> I might try that Qhemet Moringa DC'er I got in a Swap.
> 
> It was already open with like 1/4 missing.  So, it's on my list to use up.
> 
> 
> I'll read up on it before I decide.


i noticed its pretty quiet too.

i want to get some HV whipped gelly so hopefully the natural store has it in stock. i wont go until monday anyway though.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *i noticed its pretty quiet too.*
> 
> i want to get some HV whipped gelly so hopefully the natural store has it in stock. i wont go until monday anyway though.


 
chebaby

Yeah, it's making me want to Haul..... (_But I won't_)

Anyway, I did read up on QB Moringa DC'er and I think I'll give it a try on Sunday.  I'll Steam with it.  I know it's not very 'thick' so I wonder how it will perform w/Steam.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Yeah, it's making me want to Haul..... (_But I won't_)
> 
> Anyway, I did read up on QB Moringa DC'er and I think I'll give it a try on Sunday.  I'll Steam with it.  I know it's not very 'thick' so I wonder how it will perform w/Steam.


is it thicker than kbb mask cause even though thats thin i know its good with steam.

i want to buy something too but i dont know what. i really want some curl junkie but since i can get it locally its like why order?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@chebaby

I know you don't care.....And I'm not One to _Gossip_....

but Curl Mart has 20% off Site-wide. 

Did you get that e-mail?


----------



## chebaby

curlmart has 20% off.

ETA:how did i miss your post above


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *curlmart has 20% off.*
> 
> *ETA:how did i miss your post above*


 
@chebaby

*cough* Cause we Both Have a _Serious_ Sickness


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> *cough* Cause we Both Have a Sickness


lmao.
they dont have nothing i want and i want something but dont know what.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

Yeah, I betta' leave that alone too. 

I don't know what I want either?  My Claudie shipped today and I e-mailed Jasmine.

That 16 ounce Jar of Enso DC'er shipped.  

Hey!  Are you still gone try this one out this weekend? (Or did you forget?) 

So.....I guess I just need to sit tight and wait on this stuff.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Yeah, I betta' leave that alone too.
> 
> I don't know what I want either?  My Claudie shipped today and I e-mailed Jasmine.
> 
> That 16 ounce Jar of Enso DC'er shipped.
> 
> Hey!  Are you still gone try this one out this weekend? (Or did you forget?)
> 
> So.....I guess I just need to sit tight and wait on this stuff.


i decided to use kbb mask instead. i havent used it in a while and my hair needs that umph that only kbb mask and olive you can give it.
ill try the enso next week.

i should order something from enso while their still here


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *ill try the enso next week.*
> 
> *i should order something from enso while their still here*


 
chebaby

Gurl.....WHY YOU KEEP SAYING THAT?????

.....Do you know something I don't know?

I do wanna try that Blue Malva Hair Lotion.  I think if I hauled, I'd get more Enso....(just in case)


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Gurl.....WHY YOU KEEP SAYING THAT?????
> 
> .....Do you know something I don't know?
> 
> I do wanna try that Blue Malva Hair Lotion.  I think if I hauled, I'd get more Enso....(just in case)



i dont know nothing except what these small companies have been showing me. im just saying you can never be too sure.

yea, you better stock up just in case


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *i dont know nothing except what these small companies have been showing me. im just saying you can never be too sure.*
> 
> *yea, you better stock up just in case*


 
chebaby

Hmp.

I think You know Somethin'

.........


----------



## IDareT'sHair

double post


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Hmp.
> 
> I think You know Somethin'
> 
> .........


i know they wont be a staple i cant just be making products staples all willy nilly and then they disappear


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> i know they wont be a staple i cant just be making products staples all willy nilly and then they disappear


 

@chebaby

I haven't come across anything I plan to make a Staple (so far), although I do like what I've used (so far).  

That Serum is really good and I'm liking this Spritz.

I'd also like to have another Butta' or 2 for Fall/Winter tho'. _*better stock up*_


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> I haven't come across anything I plan to make a Staple (so far), although I do like what I've used (so far).
> 
> That Serum is really good and I'm liking this Spritz.
> 
> I'd also like to have another Butta' or 2 for Fall/Winter tho'. **better stock up**


yea you better.

im not really looking for any staples. i have all mine. but curl junkie wiggles its way on my list(because repair me was a strong maybe but no cj products were really staples) with the smoothing conditioner and smoothing lotion.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

Imma wait & see if they do a little something for the 4th of July.  _*hope they still around*_


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Imma wait & see if they do a little something for the 4th of July.  _*hope they still around*_


lol you can never tell. i may wait too. theres nothing i really really wanna try. if my store isnt stocked on HV ill have to order the whipped gelly i aint got time to wait on bj.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> lol you can never tell. i may wait too. theres nothing i really really wanna try. *if my store isnt stocked on HV ill have to order the whipped gelly i aint got time to wait on bj.*


 
chebaby

If they don't have it, I'll order it for you when I order that Green Conditioner. 

That way you won't hafta' pay shipping for 1 product.

Can't Do Nothin' about the Wait Tho'.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> If they don't have it, I'll order it for you when I order that Green Conditioner.
> 
> That way you won't hafta' pay shipping for 1 product.
> 
> Can't Do Nothin' about the Wait Tho'.


thanx girl
hopefully i can find it locally though.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@chebaby

Yeah...I'd be happy to do that for you. 

But....Hmp. Uh.... Where Da' Green Conditioner at?

June Almost Over.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Yeah...I'd be happy to do that for you.
> 
> But....Hmp. Uh.... *Where Da' Green Conditioner at*?
> 
> June Almost Over.


you know how bj do
june coulda meant next year


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *you know how bj do*
> *june coulda meant next year*


 
chebaby

Gurl...Who You Tellin'?????

......Prolly Is next Year

SummA' Be Ova' in a minute.

_*talmbout limited edition*_


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Gurl...Who You Tellin'?????
> 
> ......Prolly Is next Year
> 
> SummA' Be Ova' in a minute.
> 
> _*talmbout limited edition*_


its limited alright.


----------



## mkd

chebaby, you ordered the dm miracurl right? Have you used it before?


----------



## La Colocha

Hey ladies, went in early today so i wouldn't have to work all night. I need to wash this hair, taking my braids down right now. Have to work tomorrow night so this is the only time i can do it.


----------



## chebaby

mkd said:


> @chebaby, you ordered the dm miracurl right? Have you used it before?


i used it once about 9 months ago on a tiny section of my hair and then sold it you know how i do, purchase, sell, purchase sell
i repurchased it to use over the dcc but i wouldnt use it by itself over a leave in because i remember it leaving my hair feeling stiff. so im gonna use a tiny bit over dcc.
dcc is amazing by itself though so if the mira curl doesnt add anything good to it im gonna put it on the exchange board


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> Hey ladies, went in early today so i wouldn't have to work all night.* I need to wash this hair, taking my braids down right now. *Have to work tomorrow night so this is the only time i can do it.


 
La Colocha

What You Usin' tonight La?

I got my BBW order the other day. 

I'm thinking about doing 1 more mini-haul before the Sale is over.


----------



## mkd

I don't what it was but dm dcc was a mess on my hair. I wonder if I had something else crazy going on. Maybe I needed to clarify. 

I am trying a twist out with the same products I used last time except I am going to use Kbb sa instead of ssi coco cream to see if I love miss jessies curly meringue as much as I did last time.


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> @La Colocha
> 
> What You Usin' tonight La?
> 
> I got my BBW order the other day.
> 
> I'm thinking about doing 1 more mini-haul before the Sale is over.



Head and shoulders, organix morrocan and argon conditioner, a&s and hair dew + almond glaze. The sale is over july 3rd but at the stores its pretty picked over. I know mine was when i went today to see if anything was discounted, don't think they will make it until next week let alone the 3rd.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha

Lemme go look.  I got a Coupon for 20% off or Free Shipping over $25.00


----------



## chebaby

mkd said:


> I don't what it was but dm dcc was a mess on my hair. I wonder if I had something else crazy going on. Maybe I needed to clarify.
> 
> I am trying a twist out with the same products I used last time except I am going to use Kbb sa instead of ssi coco cream to see if I love miss jessies curly meringue as much as I did last time.


it was probably the formulation of the dcc i aint saying donna marie dont have her formulation down to a science but she dont have it down to a science
first time i ordered it it looked just like curl junkie aloe fix. it was dang near see through and looked more like a gel than a cream gelly. this time its a thick cream gelly just like HV whipped gelly and AV PUR. only thing is this is slightly thicker(but that probably depends on what batch you get).
its a shame i will never order this stuff or any of donna marie stuff again cause she aint right.


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> @La Colocha
> 
> Lemme go look.  I got a Coupon for 20% off or Free Shipping over $25.00



Online is ok but they had more stuff in the store. You should have went.


----------



## bronzebomb

chebaby said:


> its limited alright.


 


IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Gurl...Who You Tellin'?????
> 
> ......Prolly Is next Year
> 
> SummA' Be Ova' in a minute.
> 
> _*talmbout limited edition*_


 


chebaby said:


> you know how bj do
> june coulda meant next year


 


IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Yeah...I'd be happy to do that for you.
> 
> But....Hmp. Uh.... Where Da' Green Conditioner at?
> 
> June Almost Over.


 

As much as I like Sitrinillah, I'm going to  goodbye to HV.  I do not like to wait!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

bronzebomb

You just hafta' stay stocked up, so while you're waiting you won't miss it because you already have plenty in your Stash.  

That's the HV Secret.


----------



## Shay72

Finished Komaza's Moja Conditioner. I have 1-2 back ups.

I've been trying out my Enso products. I did an overnight dc with the Cacao Curl Recovery Deep Treatment Masque. I like it. I like the consistency, the smell, and a little really goes a long way. I am heavy handed and that 2oz sample was more than enough for my hair. Once airdried my hair felt great. I really don't need any more dc's but if I like more of their products I might as well order it when I order the rest . 

I do not like the flaxseed and agave nectar gel. As soon as I opened it it looked and felt just like SSI's gel. It's performance is the same so no hold for my hair. So I will use it up but won't repurchase. I'm figuring out for my hair the thickest gel I can use is aloe vera gelly. Otherwise really wet, kind of soupy & gooey gels work for my hair. My hair loves Qhemet's HOneybush Tea Gel. I'm wondering if I should try UFD's Curly Magic again? Th at stuff reminds me of snot or slime  but it will probably work on my hair.

I also tried the Milk & Honey Hydrating Buttercream. I like this too. I'm a butter and conditioner junkie so I can never have too many of these. I like the smell, love the ingredients (has some ceramides in it), and my hair feels soft & moisturized. This little 2 oz sample will last me for awhile.

If they have a July 4th sale I plan to try out a few more of their products. I really prefer lines where I can use a lot of their products. I'm trying to get away from these product lines where I only use 1-2 of their products.


----------



## 13StepsAhead

Good morning ladies  yesterday was hair day. I pre-pooed with my oil mix (rice, apricot kernel and grapeseed) with steam, then shampooed and DCd. It was all good until it was time to style, then me and my hair had it out     I must say yesterday I probably did some damage to my ends   so today I'm going to do some Damage control because I couldn't mess with it yesterday I was just way too frustrated. Anyway I used up 3 things in the process.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Merinin' Divas!

Almost used up another Njoi Roots Nourishing Hair Balm. I'll replace it again in the Fall. Need to use up some other things (instead of repurchasing right now)

Imma start using Claudie Temple Balm Revitalizer (unscented) for a while. I only have a 2 ounce Jar.


----------



## 13StepsAhead

So I ended up twisting my hair and trimming off an inch from each twist. Not sure if I needed a full inch, but I rather do it now instead of having crazy breakage later.

ETA: my qhemet order will be here today


----------



## destine2grow

Morning ladies!

I haven't used shampoo in a while or clarified my hair! I might clarify my hair today, however it doesn't feel like I need to do so! 

I have definitely figured out that I am a low poo or no poo girl! I always reach for a cleansing con! I think I will give HV shampoo a try today and use acai berry as an rinse out. Dc with  Jasmine a&s.

I don't know how I feel about Jasmine a& s b/c the first time I used it, I had just did an protein treatment and it wasn't moisturizing enough! I am going to use it this time after the rinse out! I hope I like it! If not I will use it on dry hair.

I normally dc on dry hair! I will follow up with Jasmine as a leave in! I like this better than elucence mb con. However I need to finish using the elucence! Will moisurize with SM curl&style milk and seal with enso serum.

It is gone be hard for me to finish the elucence mb as a leave in. I guess I'll just use it as an cowash to use it up! After I finish the BFH yarrow & hibiscus cleansing con I don't have anymore cleansing cons!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My Claudie is "Out For Delivery" So....I should get it today!  I'm excited (although it's only 2 small items).

destine2grow I think I have 1 Yarrow and 1 Cotton and a Coupla' Jars of ASIAN Coconut Cowash.  I did get HV's Amala Cream Rinse and will try that out.

And then I have WEN.  I think I will try out WEN in the Fall. erplexed 

I wanna make a dent in my HV conditioners this Summer.


----------



## destine2grow

IDareT'sHair said:


> My Claudie is "Out For Delivery" So....I should get it today! I'm excited (although it's only 2 small items).
> 
> @destine2grow I think I have 1 Yarrow and 1 Cotton and a Coupla' Jars of ASIAN Coconut Cowash. I did get HV's Amala Cream Rinse and will try that out.
> 
> And then I have WEN. I think I will try out WEN in the Fall. erplexed
> 
> I wanna make a dent in my HV conditioners this Summer.


 
IDareT'sHair I also have other conditioners I need to use up. I will use them to cowash with. However I know I will feel nakaed with out any cleansing cons . I have been using the other conditioners to rinse my hair out after the BFH cleansing cons because they are not all that moisturizing to me. They do a great job at cleansing.

I am leaning towards getting CJ Daily Fix, Asian, and DB cleansing cream. If BJ hurry up and have a sale I will purchase the Amala Cream Rinse, Moist 24/7, Moist Pro, and her new con.


----------



## bronzebomb

IDareT'sHair girl, I'm trying to use up this stuff!  I'm going to stick to a few lines that really work.  HV has to give me a sale for me to wait 2 weeks.  Slow or Expensive shipping is a dealbreaker. 

Ironically, I ordered from Komaza on Wednesday and as I'm typing the mail lady just delivered my products.  I decided to try a few items from the coconut line!

Yeah!  I'm smiling so hard...Life's little pleasures


----------



## SimJam

My hairveda shipped yesterday. Rlly hope I (or my hair) like the sitrinilla. Also tried the whipped gelly.
If I like them I'll be haulin fo jeebus come BF

I gave away the rest of my oyin honey hemp - my hair dislikes it with a vengance. I hardly cowash anymore anyways

Howz everyone doing? Is ho like fire in Jamaica now.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Hi SimJam

How did your Hair respond to OHH?  Was it too thick?  Very Few say they really dislike this conditioner.

What was your experience?


----------



## 13StepsAhead

So I just got home from the gym and my qhemet was here and as soon as I opened my box I noticed one of my OHHB was cracked and leaked out  I just emailed qhemet so hopefully they will give me a replacement.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@13StepsAhead

  I really hate when that Happens! Hopefully, you'll get it replaced.


----------



## Eisani

Hey yall. I've decided to start blow drying my hair (tension method) once a week or so just for manageability. I'm tired of the detangling sessions. I won't bother to flat iron, especially in this weather, so I'll just be blowing straightish and doing twist outs/braid outs, etc. 

Oh, I went to the doctor yesterday and turns out I have an upper respiratory infection  so I've been doped up/sleeping all day yesterday and today. Antibiotics and nastry arse cough syrup w/codeine. I don't see how folks drink syrup for fun  Nasty a** ****.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Eisani  I'm afraid I may have one too, but still tryna' battle it out with "Over The Counter" Meds.  Girl....I don't know.  Still feeling lousy.

Have you bought anything lately?


----------



## 13StepsAhead

IDareT'sHair said:


> @13StepsAhead
> 
> I really hate when that Happens! Hopefully, you'll get it replaced.



Who you tell IDareT'sHair. I was about to get down with bro franklin, then I looked and said ain't this about a biznitch.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

13StepsAhead said:


> Who you tell @IDareT'sHair. *I was about to get down with bro franklin, then I looked and said ain't this about a biznitch.*


 
13StepsAhead

It takes all the Fun outta gettin' your Brutha' Franklin On. 

I had a 16 ounce Jar of this Cream come one time, and the Lid was completely off the Jar.  The Product was all inside the packaging.  

All over all the other stuff.  A mess to wipe up & clean off.

It was a mess.  I did end up getting it replaced, but never felt the same way about that product again.


----------



## Eisani

IDareT'sHair no, I haven't bought anything. I didn't even finish my Komaza order.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Eisani said:


> @IDareT'sHair no, I haven't bought anything.* I didn't even finish my Komaza order.*


 

@Eisani

Two Thumbs Up to "The Man Unit"  

He's making you an Honest Woman or a Reformed PJ


----------



## chebaby

Eisani and IDareT'sHair, i hope yall feel better.

my plans fell trough today so i dont have anything to do except see if the store has my HV whipped gelly. other than that my mom said its hot as a ***** outside so i aint staying out too long.

last night i was playing around with my gellies to see which one would give the best wash and go. so far califia pudding wins but that thang is $17 for 8oz thats too much dang money so i hope cj aloe fix acts better lol.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> @Eisani and @IDareT'sHair, i hope yall feel better.
> 
> my plans fell trough today so i dont have anything to do except see if the store has my HV whipped gelly. other than that my mom said its hot as a ***** outside so i aint staying out too long.
> 
> *last night i was playing around with my gellies to see which one would give the best wash and go. so far califia pudding wins but that thang is $17 for 8oz thats too much dang money so i hope cj aloe fix acts better lol.*


 
chebaby

Well how much is CJ? 

Don't tell me Komaza cost more?  

CJ is way expensive.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Well how much is CJ?
> 
> Don't tell me Komaza cost more?
> 
> CJ is way expensive.


yep komaza costs more
cj is pricey but its $20 for 16oz, i rather pay that esp. since i buy a bunch of cj products than to pay almost $20 for 8oz.

guess what? my aveyou order came today so now i know just to ignore their shipping notice cause it dont make a bit of difference.


----------



## Ltown

Good afternoon ladies!

I've been out grocery shopping stocking up dd will be out of school on tues.  No hair news.   IDareT'sHair,  njoi stuff is really small i can see why you keep stock and reorder.


----------



## natura87

Still in twists just spritzing with the Aussie. My hair likes it when I just leave it alone.


----------



## mkd

Hey ladies. 

I do still like the miss Jessie a lot but it's not as pretty with the Kbb as it was with the ssi. chebaby is the miss jessies at target the same as their other stuff or are the ingredients different?


----------



## destine2grow

13StepsAhead said:


> So I just got home from the gym and my qhemet was here and as soon as I opened my box I noticed one of my OHHB was cracked and leaked out  I just emailed qhemet so hopefully they will give me a replacement.


 


IDareT'sHair said:


> @13StepsAhead
> 
> I really hate when that Happens! Hopefully, you'll get it replaced.


 
What ya'll mean ya'll hope she replace it erplexed? Ish she betta replace it. Her ish ain't cheap!

Eisani and IDareT'sHair I hope you ladies feel betta!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ltown  I only buy Njoi's Stuff in the 4 ounce Jars.  

It would be a waste of $ and time for me to buy those little 2 ounce Jars.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

destine2grow

IK.  I've never had any problems with QB.  But you never know how Folks will handle their CS issues.

Like, I hate it when Folx ask you to mail the defective/damaged product back first or that kinda old crazy stuff.


----------



## 13StepsAhead

IDareT'sHair said:


> destine2grow
> 
> IK.  I've never had any problems with QB.  But you never know how Folks will handle their CS issues.
> 
> Like, I hate it when Folx ask you to mail the defective/damaged product back first or that kinda old crazy stuff.



Exactly, some of these folx act like it's the mail services fault and they don't have anything to do with it once it leaves their facility. And I don't have time to be mailing ish back especially when you could've packed it better. But honestly I don't think Qhemet will give me any problems it seems like they have pretty good CS.


----------



## natura87

I'm fighting the urge to do my hair right now. I can never keep twists in long even though I know protective styling is good for my hair. I am not a wash and go kinda girl my hair will mat and loc up if I leave it out. My hair is too darn fickle. At the same time I am still thinking about yarn braids.

I saw a white woman with a red lacefront on yesterday. LHCF has taught me to recognize these types of things.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

13StepsAhead said:


> Exactly, some of these folx act like it's the mail services fault and they don't have anything to do with it once it leaves there facility.* And I don't have time to be mailing ish back* especially when you could've packed it better. But honestly I don't think Qhemet will give me any problems it seems like they have pretty good CS.


 
13StepsAhead

Yeah....Nah....I don't think you'll have any problems at all with QB. 

But I have heard of other small vendors asking people to send them the defective product back first.

I contacted a Vendor because my product wasn't filled to the top, and they sent me a 2 ounce Addition/Replacement/Supplement.

A 2 Ounce Replacement! .........


----------



## 13StepsAhead

IDareT'sHair said:


> 13StepsAhead
> 
> Yeah....Nah....I don't think you'll have any problems at all with QB.
> 
> But I have heard of other small vendors asking people to send them the defective product back first.
> 
> I contacted a Vendor because my product wasn't filled to the top, and they sent me a 2 ounce Addition/Replacement/Supplement.
> 
> *A 2 Ounce Replacement*! .........



Oh heck nah!! These small companies need to get there ish together. How did they just determine 2oz was the exact amount missing. these people kill me.


----------



## natura87

IDareT'sHair said:


> 13StepsAhead
> 
> Yeah....Nah....I don't think you'll have any problems at all with QB.
> 
> But I have heard of other small vendors asking people to send them the defective product back first.
> 
> I contacted a Vendor because my product wasn't filled to the top, and they sent me a 2 ounce Addition/Replacement/Supplement.
> 
> A 2 Ounce Replacement! .........



That is crazy. If the product spills in transit that means that someone at the company's bottling location/ kitchen did something wrong and they shoudl send out a replacement ASAP free of charge.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

13StepsAhead said:


> Oh heck nah!! These small companies need to get there ish together. *How did they just determine 2oz was the exact amount missing. these people kill me.*


 
13StepsAhead

I had spent a Grip with them Too.  And loved their 'stuff' until that incident.  After that, I never bought from them again. 

I had spent Big Bucks with them.  So, if I said some of the product was missing....it was missing.

Another Poster who use to post in this thread never received her stuff and they said she did and the P.O. listed it as delivered, so they refused to send out a replacement.

I was 'tempted' numerous times, (because I loved that conditioner) but just couldn't/didn't.

Now, I think their site is totally down.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

ENSO Today Only 20% = Saturday


----------



## 13StepsAhead

IDareT'sHair said:


> 13StepsAhead
> 
> I had spent a Grip with them Too.  And loved their 'stuff' until that incident.  After that, I never bought from them again.
> 
> I had spent Big Bucks with them.  So, if I said some of the product was missing....it was missing.
> 
> Another Poster who use to post in this thread never received her stuff and they said she did and the P.O. listed it as delivered, so they refused to send out a replacement.
> 
> I was 'tempted' numerous times, (because I loved that conditioner) but just couldn't/didn't.
> 
> Now, I think their site is totally down.



IDareT'sHair now see if their CS was better they probably would still be around.

Dang u T, how u gonna post that Enso code! Now I have to take a look.


----------



## Charz

When CJ Has a sale imma get

32 oz Daily Fix cleansing conditioner
12 oz Curl Assurance Smoothing Lotion
12 oz Beauticurls Strengthening Conditioner 
12 oz Repair me

Any other suggestions?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Charz said:


> When CJ Has a sale imma get
> 
> 32 oz Daily Fix cleansing conditioner
> 12 oz Curl Assurance Smoothing Lotion
> 12 oz Beauticurls Strengthening Conditioner
> 12 oz Repair me
> 
> Any other suggestions?


 
Charz

Deep Fix
Moisture Rehab


----------



## 13StepsAhead

Charz I really like the honey butta.


----------



## bronzebomb

Charz that knee got you looking at stuff besides Qhemet?  uh-oh!


----------



## SimJam

IDareT'sHair said:


> Hi @SimJam
> 
> How did your Hair respond to OHH? Was it too thick? Very Few say they really dislike this conditioner.
> 
> What was your experience?


 
made my hair crunchy tried it abt 5 or six times ... same result

as leave in, rinse out , sprittz ... hair just didnt like


----------



## chebaby

mkd said:


> Hey ladies.
> 
> I do still like the miss Jessie a lot but it's not as pretty with the Kbb as it was with the ssi. @chebaby is the miss jessies at target the same as their other stuff or are the ingredients different?


i dont know about the curly meringue but i know the baby butter cream is different. mineral oil used to be at the bottom of the list and now its at the top.


hey ladies
just got back from both natural stores. the natural store had some kind of even going on so almost everything was sold out. they were out of HV gelly and thats really the only thing i wanted. they sell the Tiiva natural products now and i started to buy but ill wait for more reviews.

then i went to the other bss and got a denman d31 because the teeth are more spaced out like i like so ill see if this one is better than my d3. ill use it tomorrow. i also got the curls in a bottle by cj. everything else ill get online since i sold a few things.


----------



## chebaby

oh and my hair turned out awesome. the komaza over kbb sa is a keeper. so far it looks like califia pudding will be a repurchase lol.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

I'll just add it to my stuff whenever BJ comes out with her "Green Conditioner"

ENSO 20% off today code = Saturday


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Hi Girls!

My Claudie came today. I can't wait to try both products (1st time ordering these).  

I think I may place another Claudie Order soon for the Protein Rx and maybe something else.

I'll check it out and see what I want to get.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> I'll just add it to my stuff whenever BJ comes out with her "Green Conditioner"
> 
> ENSO 20% off today code = Saturday


thanx T.

now you know you wrong for that code
off to look


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> Hi Girls!
> 
> My Claudie came today. I can't wait to try both products (1st time ordering these).
> 
> I think I may place another Claudie Order soon for the Protein Rx and maybe something else.
> 
> I'll check it out and see what I want to get.


im glad your claudies came. seem like shes getting more popular.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

I didn't Haul (Enso) but I did pick up that Blue Malva and Hibiscus Hair Lotion.

Hopefully, they'll be around _long enough_ for me to get my Butta' for Fall.


----------



## chebaby

i see you already got some enso lol.
ETA: im looking at the milks and gels.


----------



## chebaby

i cant figure out what i want from enso. im interested in the milks/lotions but at the same time i love dew and komaza shea lotion so i dont need much more lotions. maybe ill get one lotion and one gel.
or i can just get a 16oz of komaza califia pudding for $29. hmmmm.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> i cant figure out what i want from enso. im interested in the milks/lotions but at the same time i love dew and komaza shea lotion so i dont need much more lotions. maybe ill get one lotion and one gel.
> *or i can just get a 16oz of komaza califia pudding for $29. hmmmm.*


 
chebaby

On-Line you can get Points to get discounts.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> On-Line you can get Points to get discounts.


oh yea? well maybe in the end its worth it lol.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Can't wait to do my Hair in the Morning.  Gonna try that QB Moringa DC'er out.  

Will co-wash with HV Acai *may use this up* & probably use Roux Mendex for my Reconstructor/Protein Rx.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

13StepsAhead
chebaby

What Ya'll Doin'?  Buyin' Something?????


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> Can't wait to do my Hair in the Morning.  Gonna try that QB Moringa DC'er out.
> 
> Will co-wash with HV Acai *may use this up* & probably use Roux Mendex for my Reconstructor/Protein Rx.


i hope you like the qhemet conditioner.

tomorrow im gonna pre poo with vatika oil, shampoo with cj daily fix and condition with kbb mask
but after that i have no idea how to style my hair. i dont know if i feel like a braid out.


----------



## 13StepsAhead

IDareT'sHair I'm trying not to buy from enso, but some of those things are tempting me. I'm also checking out HV wishing BJ would stop playing games. She know she needs to hurry up, it will be 2012 before anybody gets to try this new conditioner at the rate she's going.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

13StepsAhead

Hmp. 

It's 'pose to be "Limited Edition" for SummA'  We might see it:


----------



## Brownie518

Hey, everyone! I'm here at working, catching up on the thread.

 I didn't buy anything this week.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

WOW!  I see Claudie has a Spritz.  It has some pretty good stuff in it too like Horsetail etc..... Might hafta' give that one a Shout-Out one day.

Where the debil is Brownie518  

She been MIA for a minute.


----------



## Brownie518

I'm here...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

LAWD Speak of Da' Debil and Look Who Appeared.......:heated:


----------



## 13StepsAhead

IDareT'sHair said:


> 13StepsAhead
> 
> Hmp.
> 
> It's 'pose to be "Limited Edition" for SummA'  We might see it:



IDareT'sHair girl that sounds about right. The way she building up my anticipation I'll be forced to buy more than one. After all this waiting there should be some kind of sale with it


----------



## IDareT'sHair

13StepsAhead said:


> @IDareT'sHair girl that sounds about right. The way she building up my anticipation *I'll be forced to buy more than one. After all this waiting there should be some kind of sale with it*


 
13StepsAhead

Oh Yeah....I'm expecting a Sale on "that" and Errrthang Else ....... ....

_*i was gettin' at least 2 or 3 to make it worth the wait*_


----------



## 13StepsAhead

Well if errthangs on sale. I will be doing a nice little haul. Ok maybe it will be big


----------



## IDareT'sHair

13StepsAhead said:


> *Well if errthangs on sale. I will be doing a nice little haul. Ok maybe it will be big*


 
13StepsAhead

Yeah, I hope so.

I wanna pick up another Cocosta Oil (just to have on hand) and that Whipped Gelly for chebaby 

and maybe an Almond Glaze or something else.


----------



## Brownie518

Next HV sale, I'm getting CoCasta, Methi Step 1, Whipped Clouds, and some body stuff.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> Next HV sale, I'm getting CoCasta, Methi Step 1, Whipped Clouds, and some body stuff.


 
Brownie518

And What About the "New" Conditioner?


----------



## 13StepsAhead

Yea I'll probably get some more amala cream rinses, ends hydration, almond glaze and some of the new conditioner.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

13StepsAhead

Nice List. 

I love that Whipped Ends Hydration.  

Maybe I'll pick up a Bottle of that too.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> And What About the "New" Conditioner?



ehh, I don't know yet. I need to see the whole ingredients list.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> ehh, I don't know yet. *I need to see the whole ingredients list. *


 
Brownie518

Hmp.  I thought the Ingredients were posted?  Maybe that was a partial list.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> Hmp.  I thought the Ingredients were posted?  Maybe that was a partial list.



I only saw this:

Hairveda limited edition Ultra Radiance Hydrating Condiitoner  contains an intensly unique fusion formula of blended grasses & all  things green! For all hair types! Used during the summer, it  provides hair the moisture it needs to battle arid conditions.
Featured Ingredients: Wheat Grass, Matcha Green Tea, Horsetail & more things green!


----------



## Eisani

I finally decided to do something to my hair. Chelated then f/u w/a moisturizing poo (Joico Moist), dc'd for about 45 minutes w/SSI Fortifying. Those that have tried the old and new formula, how does the new one compare? I now only have a corner left of the original and my hair likes it a lot. I'm in 4 plaits and plan on blow drying once it's around 85% dry.


----------



## Shay72

I missed the Enso sale and I was just talking about trying some of their other products. Well about to go do laundry. I H.A.T.E. laundry but I will be prepooing while I'm down there. Will spritz my hair with an aloe vera juice & castor oil mix, seal with vatika frosting, and put my hair in 2 little puffs. Gotta multitask. 

I've gotta get that thingy SimJam was talking about from Home Depot. My tub is acting a straight up fool and now it seems it is becoming immune to Drano.


----------



## SimJam

Shay72  zipit


----------



## 13StepsAhead

Has anyone tried Kyra's ultimate? The have 25% off and prices seem pretty readonable


----------



## Charz

@bronzebomb yeah I just realized how much Imma miss my liquid leave-ins when my KBB runs out.

Didn't realize that CJ had products without aloe-vera juice/gel which makes my hair hard when used as a moisturizer.

I am going to have a much more active lifestyle after I am done with this knee thing, even more then now, so I am going to be washing my hair more and my regimen is going to change. I still am going have QB be one of my staple lines, but I also need some cleansing conditioners.


----------



## destine2grow

Morning ladies!! I neva got around to doimg my hair! i have been trying to figure out which cleansing con I want to try! I am leaning towards trying CJ daily fix, Asian cleansing pudding and cleasing con! I also want to try DB cleansing con, herbal spritz and their condtioning oil.(its suppose to have some real hibiscus petals in it). What r some of ya'll fave cleansing cons.


----------



## 13StepsAhead

destine2growGood Mernin 

I finally got my shipping notice from Dana *gets down like Brutha Franklin* Praise Jeebus She took long enough.

ETA: I like the HV Amala cream rinse, but this is really the only cleansing conditioner I have tried.


----------



## 13StepsAhead

Oh yea a friend of mine recently saw a picture of my hair on facebook and now wants to go natural and asked if I can help her. She doesn't want to cut her hair too short, so I suggested she do at least a year and see how much hair she has at that point. So far her last relaxer was 2mths ago and she plans to get a trim every 2 months to slowly cut away the relaxed ends (I told her that was actually not a bad idea). She said her only problem is getting her NG to be soft  and asked if I knew of anything she can use, so I will be making her a kit with some products and samples that may help her out. Feels good to help a friend and get rid of some things in the process


----------



## destine2grow

13StepsAhead thats great! I am currently transitioning and I am 36 weeks post! Your friend will definitely appreciate you! Also direct her to some blogs and of course LHCF!


----------



## 13StepsAhead

destine2grow said:


> 13StepsAhead thats great! I am currently transitioning and I am 36 weeks post! Your friend will definitely appreciate you! *Also direct her to some blogs and of course LHCF!*



destine2grow Of course I told her about LHCF and I told her about curlynikki.com. I also let her know that if she needed help navigating the sites I would come over and show her how.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Hey Divas!

I'm sitting under the dryer getting with this Roux Mendex, getting ready to Rinse out and Steam with Qhemet's DC'er.  

Used Up 1 HV Acai Phyto Berry *have a coupla' back-ups*

destine2grow  Girl....We are both in the same boat.  I did buy HV's Amala Rinse and I have WEN now (although I don't think I'll start using WEN until Fall/Winter).  

So, I'm still playing around with Co-Cleansers.  I have about 2 Jars of ASIAN and I do have Darcy's Cleansing that was 'gifted' to me a while back.

Hopefully, some of these will work.  Jasmine's Hibiscus also says you can use it as a Co-Cleanser but it's a little too expensive for that @8 ounces.


----------



## Ese88

13StepsAhead thats really cool and nice of you. Now you can have a friend that you can _really_ talk hair about. 
I will be moving my was days to the weekends now


----------



## Eisani

Good day, all! Okay so blow drying my hair is a WIN!! I blow dried last night using Silicon Mix leave in and Chi Silk Infusion using the tension method. I then put my hair in 8 big twists and rolled 'em up to the scalp. I took my hair down this morning and I have big sexy waves. I pinned a section back just over my ear to keep it out of my face and I love it! I'm loving the volume and there's really no point in flat ironing and subjecting my hair to more heat when it's going to swell up on me anyway! I'm already at the swollen phase after blowdrying 

What are yall's Father's Day plans? We're all going to my uncle's house and I get to ride my horse for the first time this year. Boo is tagging along since his dad lives in FL. Besides, I think he likes my dad more than me. We always joke that if we break up, we get to keep each other's parents.


----------



## 13StepsAhead

Ese88 said:


> 13StepsAhead thats really cool and nice of you. Now you can have a friend that you can _really_ talk hair about.
> I will be moving my was days to the weekends now



Ese88 yes girl, I'm too excited. Anyone else could care less when I talk about hair.


----------



## Eisani

13StepsAhead said:


> Oh yea a friend of mine recently saw a picture of my hair on facebook and now wants to go natural and asked if I can help her. She doesn't want to cut her hair too short, so I suggested she do at least a year and see how much hair she has at that point. So far her last relaxer was 2mths ago and she plans to get a trim every 2 months to slowly cut away the relaxed ends (I told her that was actually not a bad idea). She said her only problem is getting her NG to be soft  and asked if I knew of anything she can use, so I will be making her a kit with some products and samples that may help her out. Feels good to help a friend and get rid of some things in the process


Hairveda products were a God send when I first started my transition! Idk how I would have made it without them, honestly. The conditioners, oils, ends hydration and gel helped keep my new growth soft and easy to manage. I ended up transitioning for 3 years, but HV certainly helped during that first year.


----------



## Eisani

IDareT'sHair said:


> @13StepsAhead
> 
> I had spent a Grip with them Too.  And loved their 'stuff' until that incident.  After that, I never bought from them again.
> 
> I had spent Big Bucks with them.  So, if I said some of the product was missing....it was missing.
> 
> Another Poster who use to post in this thread never received her stuff and they said she did and the P.O. listed it as delivered, so they refused to send out a replacement.
> 
> I was 'tempted' numerous times, (because I loved that conditioner) but just couldn't/didn't.
> 
> Now, I think their site is totally down.


Who was it?


----------



## 13StepsAhead

So so far I packed in her kit the following items:
- SM curl enhancing smoothie
- SM curl and style milk
- Jasmine Avocado and silk in wild strawberry
- SM yucca and baobab anti breakage mask
- 16. Oz of nexus humectress conditioner 
- oil mix ( rice bran, grapeseed and apricot kernel)
- sample if QB ohhb and QB AOHC
I didn't have any shampoo to give her so I'm gonna recommend some things to go pick up as well as a light protein treatment.
I'll also sit with her to discuss how to use each and help her come up with an easy regimen to start.

What do you ladies think?


----------



## 13StepsAhead

Eisani said:


> Hairveda products were a God send when I first started my transition! Idk how I would have made it without them, honestly. The conditioners, oils, ends hydration and gel helped keep my new growth soft and easy to manage. I ended up transitioning for 3 years, but HV certainly helped during that first year.



I loved HV while I was transitioning abd still do so the next time I order from them I'll get her some samples.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Eisani

Ori Organics


----------



## bronzebomb

(for some reason, I believe Curl Junkie is for 4A hair.) Charz I think I am going to pass on the Curl Junkie stuff.  I need to get the PJ'ism under control.  I'm sure you will do a great review.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I Posted some WEN & some Oyin Honey Hemp in the Exchange Forum


----------



## Eisani

IDareT'sHair how do you like the WEN?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Eisani said:


> @IDareT'sHair how do you like the WEN?


 
Eisani

I haven't tried it yet?  Do you like it?


----------



## destine2grow

13StepsAhead said:


> So so far I packed in her kit the following items:
> - SM curl enhancing smoothie
> - SM curl and style milk
> - Jasmine Avocado and silk in wild strawberry
> - SM yucca and baobab anti breakage mask
> - 16. Oz of nexus humectress conditioner
> - oil mix ( rice bran, grapeseed and apricot kernel)
> - sample if QB ohhb and QB AOHC
> I didn't have any shampoo to give her so I'm gonna recommend some things to go pick up as well as a light protein treatment.
> I'll also sit with her to discuss how to use each and help her come up with an easy regimen to start.
> 
> What do you ladies think?


 
This sounds great!

I am sitting here with Jasmines A&S in my hair. I didn't par take in any sales. I am really just trying to figure out which co cleanser I want to try. It seems as if I have my heart set on CJ Daily Fix but I don't know.Let me see how much IDareT'sHair is selling Wen for. Although I am not looking forward to all the steps you have to do when you use Wen. I also will be pissed if my hair doesn't like it.


----------



## chebaby

hello everyone
i have not done my hair yet because my hair and conditioners have yet again stopped up the tub. plus i dont know how to style my hair for the week. it is way too hot for a braid out, aint no way im wearing my hair down all week
im thinking ill just do my simple 2 braids for the first half of the week and then co wash in the middle of the week.

since its late i dont feel like doing to much to my hair so im going to co wash/cleanse with daily fix(im really starting to like this but i still think deva curl no poo is better) then ill codition with kbb mask for 10 minutes and then braid with komaza shea butter lotion.

yesterday i purchased enso hibiscus leave in and marshmallow lotion.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Hey Everyone!

Nothing much going on here.  Finished my Hair.  It feels nice.  I used Claudie's Isha Hair Cream and Spritzed with Enso Naturals Sweet Agave Nectar & Flaxseed.

chebaby

When are you starting on your Hair?

destine2grow

Gurl...Yes...You Need a Bottle of WEN.


----------



## 13StepsAhead

destine2grow said:


> This sounds great!
> 
> I am sitting here with Jasmines A&S in my hair. I didn't par take in any sales. I am really just trying to figure out which co cleanser I want to try. It seems as if I have my heart set on CJ Daily Fix but I don't know.Let me see how much IDareT'sHair is selling Wen for. Although I am not looking forward to all the steps you have to do when you use Wen. I also will be pissed if my hair doesn't like it.



Destine let me know how you like the daily fix I think this will be my next CJ purchase.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> Hey Everyone!
> 
> Nothing much going on here.  Finished my Hair.  It feels nice.  I used Claudie's Isha Hair Cream and Spritzed with Enso Naturals Sweet Agave Nectar & Flaxseed.
> 
> @chebaby
> 
> When are you starting on your Hair?
> 
> @destine2grow
> 
> Gurl...Yes...You Need a Bottle of WEN.


im gonna start now. it shouldnt take me long because im just going to do the 2 pokahantas braids and call it a day.

ETA: shoot my hair might have to wait, theres a criminal minds episode on ive never seen


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

So you bought some Enso uh? (before they leave). 

I ended up getting the Blue Malva & Hibiscus Lotion.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> So you bought some Enso uh? (before they leave).
> 
> I ended up getting the Blue Malva & Hibiscus Lotion.


yea i wanted to make sure i at least tried them before i can no longer find them 
i started to get all the lotions but the blue malva for whatever reason reminds me of komaza.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

I hope I get a Hit or 2 on My Sale......


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> I hope I get a Hit or 2 on My Sale......


i hope you do too. i just saw you put up a sale. i know someone wants that honey hemp its pretty popular.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

Yeah....Somebody shuddddd


----------



## chebaby

ok i just did a quick cleanse with daily fix and now my hair is saturated in kbb mask. im leaving it in until the end of this episode


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> ok i just did a quick cleanse with *daily fix *and now my hair is saturated in kbb mask. im leaving it in until the end of this episode


 
chebaby

I think I might have CJ Daily Fix.  I know I have one of their Reconstructors.  I had "Repair Me" but swapped/sold it.erplexed


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> I think I might have CJ Daily Fix.  I know I have one of their Reconstructors.  I had "Repair Me" but swapped/sold it.erplexed


if you do have it you might end up really liking it. it took me a while to like it. at first i was like whats the big deal, but now i like it. i can see myself getting it every once in a while. not all the time though because its freaking expensive.


----------



## destine2grow

chebaby said:


> im gonna start now. it shouldnt take me long because im just going to do the 2 pokahantas braids and call it a day.
> 
> ETA: shoot my hair might have to wait, theres a criminal minds episode on ive never seen


 
chebaby I love criminal minds. What channel is it on? I still can't makeup my mind what to get and the shipping from curlmart is so freaking ridiculous.


----------



## chebaby

destine2grow said:


> @chebaby I love criminal minds. What channel is it on? I still can't makeup my mind what to get and the shipping from curlmart is so freaking ridiculous.


im watching iton a&e because i can never catch it on the original network. a&e shows all the repeats.
yea curl mart is crazy on shipping.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@destine2grow

You could always get some Oyin Handmade or some WEN.


----------



## mkd

Evening ladies!

chebaby, what is the name of the komaaza moisturizer you like, shea something?  I need something to moisturize at night before I retwist. I only have one bottle of dew left so I need to stock up. I think I am going to order from sage.


----------



## destine2grow

IDareT'sHair I have never been interested in the Honey Hemp. I might holla at you lata about the WEN. I am just iffy about it. I might check Jasmine out for some Hibiuscus but I'm trying to be good. I said I was only going to get items I need. I am currently looking for a gel,spritz, and cleansing con


----------



## IDareT'sHair

destine2grow

You have ASIAN already don't you?


----------



## destine2grow

IDareT'sHair said:


> @destine2grow
> 
> You have ASIAN already don't you?


 
IDareT'sHair no I don't have ASIAN. I am actually looking at their website now


----------



## chebaby

mkd said:


> Evening ladies!
> 
> @chebaby, what is the name of the komaaza moisturizer you like, shea something?  I need something to moisturize at night before I retwist. I only have one bottle of dew left so I need to stock up. I think I am going to order from sage.


the shea butter lotion i think its right on point with dew. it has silk amino acids and jojoba protein and panthenol in it but i know you like protein so it shouldnt be an issue.


----------



## 13StepsAhead

Evening ladies. Just came back from buffalo wild wings with my BF; this was the 1st time he has been and he really loved it . Right now I'm doing a quick DC with Tigi dumb blonde to combat any extra breakage from the altercation I had with my hair the other day and using AE garlic mask on my scalp. I will probably use SM yucca and baobab milk as my moisturizer and seal with my oil mix before I bun.


----------



## Brownie518

mkd - Komaza's Shea Butter Lotion is really good!! I think you'd like it for moisture.

Hey, ladies!
Tonight is my last night until next Sunday. Just got here and dying to leave already.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> Hey, ladies!
> Tonight is my last night until next Sunday. Just got here and dying to leave already.


 
Is Your Girl There?


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> Is Your Girl There?



Umm hmmm....erplexed


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *Umm hmmm....*erplexed


----------



## bronzebomb

Just washed my kinky twists with Suave Humectant Shampoo. Conditioned with Komaza Coconut Hair Milk and greased my scalp with the Brown Butter Beauty Mixed Greens.  I have 3  more weeks with this hairstyle and it's been really convenient.  I hate to think about taking them out.  For the next 3 weeks I am going to continue using the Sta Sof Fro mixed with Infusium 23 and Care Free Curl Spray!  I better get an inch in these 8 weeks of protective styling...

geesh Slow growing hair.


----------



## chebaby

ok so i just got finished rinsing my hair and detangling and braiding my hair in two braids. i used my new denman and i honestly cant tell a difference even though it has more space in between the teeth, it feels the same as the d3.
i used a butt load of the shea butter lotion because i dont want the sun eating up my hair for the next couple of days until i co wash again.


----------



## chebaby

hey brownie


----------



## chebaby

bronzebomb you just reminded me my natural store will soon be carrying brown butter beauty.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

Likin' the Isha Hair Cream. 

Glad I picked up another one in the Sale.


----------



## Zaz

Hey ladies 
I just posted my Burnt sugar pomade in the exchange forum if anyone's interested.


----------



## 13StepsAhead

I wonder who will have a 4th of July sale.... My birthday is on the 6th so that will be my birthday gift to myself...


----------



## Shay72

chebaby said:


> hello everyone
> i have not done my hair yet because my hair and conditioners have yet again stopped up the tub.


Today I used the plunger on my tub and it worked .

Okay I used the Jasmine Hibiscus today and when I rinsed it out I literally said out loud "Oh my damn" . It is a keeper .

I noticed from looking at my hair by the light of my laptop  that I do have a reddish brown tint to my hair. I think it is the hibiscus powder, cassia, and being out in the freaking sun all of the time. It is only the beginning for me so I should be good to go.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72 said:


> *Okay I used the Jasmine Hibiscus today and when I rinsed it out I literally said out loud "Oh my damn" . It is a keeper .*


 
Shay72

Yup.


----------



## chebaby

i gotta try that hibiscus conditioner.

lady sangs the blues is on. ive been tryin to watch this movie for the longest so im excited.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> Likin' the Isha Hair Cream.
> 
> Glad I picked up another one in the Sale.



 Yeah, I really like it, too! The consistency is almost like a lotion but the ingredients are good and my hair loves it. 

chebaby - Hey, girlie!!!


----------



## chebaby

Brownie518 said:


> Yeah, I really like it, too! The consistency is almost like a lotion but the ingredients are good and my hair loves it.
> 
> @chebaby - Hey, girlie!!!


you and T got me wanting some claudies but i dont feel like going to her fotki. at least not yet lol


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I Steamed today with Qhemet's Moringa DC'er.  

And it is 'thin' but I enjoyed it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *you and T got me wanting some claudies* but i dont feel like going to her fotki. at least not yet lol


 
chebaby

Speaking of Claudie....

Imma do a Claudie Haul in a coupla weeks (or days). 

Imma get another Reconstructor, Fortifying, Protein and some other things.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Speaking of Claudie....
> 
> Imma do a Claudie Haul in a coupla weeks (or days).
> 
> Imma get another Reconstructor, Fortifying, Protein and some other things.


lawd you make claudie sound good lol.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Speaking of Claudie....
> 
> Imma do a Claudie Haul in a coupla weeks (or days).
> 
> Imma get another Reconstructor, Fortifying, Protein and some other things.





chebaby said:


> lawd you make claudie sound good lol.



It is good, Che.  She'll be opening back up on July 6 and I plan to tear it up. Reconstructor, Fortifying, Normalizing, Deep Moisturizing, Tropical Rinse, the new Mist, and maybe a couple other thangs...


----------



## Brownie518

Alright, I have to go get my laptop back. This loaner is a POS, for real!! I'll be back..


----------



## 13StepsAhead

Just rinsed out the dumb blonde and my hair feels awesome. I forgot how much I loved this stuff, I might hit up TJmaxx tomorrow after the gym to see if they have another one in stock. I'm really glad I did that trim because my hair behaved so much better.

ETA: Qhemet just sent me an e-mail and will be replacing  the OHHB  I love them!


----------



## mkd

I just ordered the komaza she a lotion from sage. I should have it by Tuesday.  I hope I like it! The ingredients look really good and I like the price.


----------



## Brownie518

Shay72 said:


> Today I used the plunger on my tub and it worked .
> 
> Okay I used the Jasmine Hibiscus today and *when I rinsed it out I literally said out loud "Oh my damn"* . It is a keeper .
> 
> I noticed from looking at my hair by the light of my laptop  that I do have a reddish brown tint to my hair. I think it is the hibiscus powder, cassia, and being out in the freaking sun all of the time. It is only the beginning for me so I should be good to go.





 Yes, it is definitely a keeper!!


----------



## Eisani

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Eisani
> 
> I haven't tried it yet?  Do you like it?


I didn't like it. Idk how it works on relaxed hair, but it was a no-go on this bush.

No horseback riding today  I couldn't stand being outside in the humidity- couldn't breathe w/all this respiratory stuff going on. We stayed over there maybe an hour and came home. 

We get here and the doorbell rings as we're coming in from the garage. I go to the door and it's my neighbor holding what appeared to be a bouquet of weeds talkin bout, "Where yo man at?" Just for visual purposes, know that my neighbor is a white, bald head ex-marine w/a grey/blonde goatee. He had on a cut off t-shirt showing all his tattoos, shorts, and flip flops. I was like "Uh, right here." As I say this boo is coming up the stairs behind me. He says, "HEYYY MAN!" Neighbor proceeds to hand him the bouquet (which I later found out was mint) and tells him to replant it. All that to say, I ended up making mojitos this evening for us and the neighbors


----------



## destine2grow

Eisani you was about to go off for nothing lmao.

Anyway today I dc with Jasmine's A&S on wet hair. Now the first time I tried this product was after I did an protein treatment. It was not very moisturizing after the protein treatment. Let me just say that this product is very concentrated and THICK.

Now I left this on my hair for about 1-2 hours b/c I was doing things around the house and b/c I can not sit under a blow dryer unless I am at a salon. While walking around the house I had my turbie twist on my head. 

This product worked extremely well with my body heat. I must say that because it was so thick I had to apply a lot on my head, to make sure I covered every area. I wish it was a lil thinner to help the product spread easily. 

My hair was extremly moisturize once I rinsed the product out. It did take me a long time to rinse out because I used too much. I just need to try it on dry hair, being this is the way that I always dc. I am sure I will like it. It is definitely a repurchase.


----------



## Ltown

Greeting ladies!

I went and got cornrow done yesterday, could not do them myself.  This will help me hopefully retain and leave my hair along maybe two weeks.  I don't do weave well gets the itchy fast.  I will oil my scalp, use infusion leave in.

Jasmine is the bomb.com i was definately crying when she stop, now we can't stop her. She just need to have 30% sale, move it up more.

My birthday is Friday big 50 i wear i look 35, fellow think so too  i will be off to Hampon Jazz fest this weekend, next weekend Essence Jazz.  So if I'm MiA don't miss me 

Charz, when you coming back home, i'm visit and bring you them biscuits!


----------



## Charz

Ltown I will be back on the 8th and omg you do not look like ur 50! Girl we have to go back to PF Changs for the Raspberry cheesecake!

My parent's neighbors thought my mother was my father's daughter last week 

Black women just age very well, unless they have lived a hard life.


----------



## Ltown

Charz said:


> @Ltown I will be back on the 8th and omg you do not look like ur 50! Girl we have to go back to PF Changs for the Raspberry cheesecake!
> 
> My parent's neighbors thought my mother was my father's daughter last week
> 
> Black women just age very well, unless they have lived a hard life.


 
Charz,  thank you!  It's cool you family helps you my family in OH sometimes I miss that closeness but then I like to keep the drama miles away via phone Oh yes PF Changs was nice and we can do more shopping when you get back walking.


----------



## 13StepsAhead

Good morning ladies  So yesterday I rearranged my stash  (I usually do this when I get new products) and realized I have quite a few duplicates of CJ smoothing lotion/CIAB and several QB products  . Between QB, CJ, SM and Jasmine's I think I may have nailed down my staple vendors (doesn;t mean I will stop trying new things ). Charz if you haven't already ordered the smoothing lotion I can send you a sample, I mean I have a few bottles so sending you some will notput a dent in my stash Ijust have to get a container to put it in.


----------



## Charz

Ltown omg I wanna go to a fancy F21 again lol, and bday in september I should be able to dance again!

13StepsAhead aww thanks for the offer lady but I want to wait out so I can do a huge haul. yeah i know i have a problem


----------



## 13StepsAhead

Charz Ok, well if you change your mind let me know


----------



## Charz

aveyou.com has 15 off 75 promo code with 1 buck shipping  they sell CJ

SUMMER15OFF75


----------



## beautyaddict1913

Hello ladies, I have missed you guys! Earlier this month my relatives from California came to town on a Sunday and it was my wash weekend and I had left BFH Pistachio in my hair overnight Saturday and I was getting weave on Monday so I didn't bother to wash it out when they were here. I started to go buy a wig so that I could just leave it in but I was too busy cooking and fixing cocktails. When I finally got ready I just put my hair half up and half down in a goody barrette with the condish still in. We took tons of family photos and my fam sent me the pictures and my hair was sooo pretty and they complimented me a lot while they were here. So, I said ALL of that to say that I will be wearing my hair like that in between weaves for the remainder of the summer lol. Just leaving the DC in overnight with a baggy and scarf and putting it in a style in the AM & letting it dry throughout the day, rinsing after the gym in the evenings and repeating the process! That is so easy! I better take advantage of this summer weather...for when winter cometh no man can wash and go lol!


----------



## EllePixie

I keep calling the Hair and Body Boutique and like everything is sold out. I blame chebaby. Oh and Charz I forgot to tell you that I love CJ Curls in a Bottle too.


----------



## 13StepsAhead

Hey ladies, My jasmines order was deliverd (apparently she sent it out on the 17th), I love fast shipping. Cant wait to smell some of those scents.


----------



## Ltown

EllePixie said:


> I keep calling the Hair and Body Boutique and like everything is sold out. I blame @chebaby. Oh and @Charz I forgot to tell you that I love CJ Curls in a Bottle too.


 
EllePixie, I went by there and they were out 2 weekends ago, not good at all. 

Why Qhemet is out of stock? If you are going to sell in stores it should be out of stock


----------



## EllePixie

Ltown said:


> @EllePixie, I went by there and they were out 2 weekends ago, not good at all.
> 
> Why Qhemet is out of stock? If you are going to sell in stores it should be out of stock


 
Ltown did they have anything good at all when you were there? I just don't want to go in rush hour for nothing...but I also don't want to keep calling them and ask about all the inventory. I want her to just walk around the store and tell me what they DO have, .


----------



## Ltown

EllePixie said:


> @Ltown did they have anything good at all when you were there? I just don't want to go in rush hour for nothing...but I also don't want to keep calling them and ask about all the inventory. I want her to just walk around the store and tell me what they DO have, .


 
@EllePixie, no! all no names stuff those we don't use. I had posted the sale they had for this month but it's way back there and they didn't have any of that either. @chebaby is planning a visit soon I think, wait for her, or are you just in town for a bit?

Here is the list I went to site, none of this was available two weeks ago: 

_Now 50% off!!
Bee Mine  * Blended Beauty
Miss Jessie's * Carol's Daughter 
__Hair Rules * Lisa Akbari
Rainbow Henna * Uncle Funky's Daughter
CURLS * Hamadi * John Masters

(Uncle Funky's Daughter sale EXCLUDES
Curly Magic, Extra Butter, Super Curl)

_


----------



## EllePixie

Ltown said:


> @EllePixie, no! all no names stuff those we don't use. I had posted the sale they had for this month but it's way back there and they didn't have any of that either. @chebaby is planning a visit soon I think, wait for her, or are you just in town for a bit?


 
Ltown Blah! Maybe I'll go to that BSS on Georgia Ave...they sell Elucence. Or that other place...I'm just bored and always like to go exploring when I'm in town.


----------



## chebaby

i had typed this long post and it didnt post.

EllePixie, how long are you in town for? maybe i can meet up with you for the store.
each time i went within the last couple weeks they have been sold out of all the good stuff. it seems the only things that stays stocked is darcys, blended beauty and some komaza stuff but not the good stuff lol.
they did have plenty of DM stuff this saturday and i was so tempted to get another jar of DCC but when i looked in the tester jar there was a glob of aloe gel sitting in there and i was just like nope, cant do it lol. once my jar is gone komaza pudding will take over. or sweet hair pudding assuming i like it.

komaza shea lotion is fast becoming a staple. at first i liked it but decided not to repurchase because i have dew and only need one lotion. but this lotion is the bomb diggidy


----------



## mkd

chebaby said:


> i had typed this long post and it didnt post.
> 
> @EllePixie, how long are you in town for? maybe i can meet up with you for the store.
> each time i went within the last couple weeks they have been sold out of all the good stuff. it seems the only things that stays stocked is darcys, blended beauty and some komaza stuff but not the good stuff lol.
> they did have plenty of DM stuff this saturday and i was so tempted to get another jar of DCC but when i looked in the tester jar there was a glob of aloe gel sitting in there and i was just like nope, cant do it lol. once my jar is gone komaza pudding will take over. or sweet hair pudding assuming i like it.
> 
> *komaza shea lotion is fast becoming a staple. at first i liked it but decided not to repurchase because i have dew and only need one lotion. but this lotion is the bomb diggidy*




Yay!! I can't wait to get mine.  It shipped today so I hope to get it tomorrow.  The ingredients look better than dew to me.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Evening Ladies..............

I'm still all congested and coughing & sneezin' like a Fool. 

I wish I could knock this thang out.

Anyway, I haven't checked my mail. My Jasmine should be coming sometime soon. (Still don't have it yet).erplexed

Will moisturize in a bit with Claudie's Isha. Thinking about my Regi on Wednesday.

ETA:  My Enso Blue Malva Shipped.


----------



## 13StepsAhead

I love Jasmine's Brown sugar Buttercream scent, it reminds me of Oyins Burnt Sugar Pomeade.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

13StepsAhead

I didn't get that scent.  I wish I hada.  

Maybe the Next Sale.


----------



## 13StepsAhead

IDareT'sHair said:


> 13StepsAhead
> 
> I didn't get that scent.  I wish I hada.
> 
> Maybe the Next Sale.



IDareT'sHair definitely get it if you like the burnt sugar scent. It would be an awesome fall scent.


----------



## chebaby

mkd said:


> [/B]
> 
> Yay!! I can't wait to get mine.  It shipped today so I hope to get it tomorrow.  The ingredients look better than dew to me.


yea i really like the ingredients and the performance. i think you will love it.


----------



## chebaby

13StepsAhead said:


> I love Jasmine's Brown sugar Buttercream scent, it reminds me of Oyins Burnt Sugar Pomeade.


i have the jasmines brown sugar spice and it smells just like dew and burnt sugar pomade too. i wonder if its the same smell and she renamed it.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> Evening Ladies..............
> 
> I'm still all congested and coughing & sneezin' like a Fool.
> 
> I wish I could knock this thang out.
> 
> Anyway, I haven't checked my mail. My Jasmine should be coming sometime soon. (Still don't have it yet).erplexed
> 
> Will moisturize in a bit with Claudie's Isha. Thinking about my Regi on Wednesday.
> 
> ETA:  My Enso Blue Malva Shipped.


i hope you feel better soon T
and im glad your enso shipped. i cant wait to get my lotions.
only things im waiting on are enso and qhemet twisting butter.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

Thanks Girl.

I was wondering if it was the same scent renamed too. 

I don't think the one we had, had undertones of Buttercream.  Her Buttercream scent is pretty intense, so we woulda' detected an distinct Buttercream scent.

I have 2 of her Babbasu Xtreme's and they are Xtremely Buttercreamy!

_*i feel like haulin' for some strange reason*_


----------



## Ltown

Hey ladies!  IDareT'sHair, get better. 

I got this in email from butternbars


Use Coupon Code NEWBNB to get a 15% off your entire order to help us celebrate our official RELAUNCH at Butters-N-Bars. Feel free to share with friends and family and Thanks Once Again!
Visit Us Today!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ltown said:


> Hey ladies! @IDareT'sHair, get better.
> 
> I got this in email from butternbars
> 
> 
> Use Coupon Code NEWBNB to get a 15% off your entire order to help us celebrate our official RELAUNCH at Butters-N-Bars. Feel free to share with friends and family and Thanks Once Again!
> Visit Us Today!!


 
Ltown

Thanks Girl.  These Sinsuses.

I got that e-mail from BNB today too.  

Didn't see anything I wanted.  I love that "Grow My Hair" but I think it's something that I would use in Fall/Winter and I already have a Jar.

It's very tingly and pepperminty.  Very, Very Soothing.

Imma Pass.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Thanks Girl.
> 
> I was wondering if it was the same scent renamed too.
> 
> I don't think the one we had, had undertones of Buttercream.  Her Buttercream scent is pretty intense, so we woulda' detected an distinct Buttercream scent.
> 
> I have 2 of her Babbasu Xtreme's and they are Xtremely Buttercreamy!
> 
> _*i feel like haulin' for some strange reason*_


i agree her buttercream is ALL buttercream and very sweet lol. i like it but it is very buttercreamy, no mistaking it.
the brown sugar spice i dont think has that undertone.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Well.  I think Imma e-mail BJ to see what's up with that Conditioner?

And I'm down to the last 2-3 drops of Cocosta (after I said I wasn't replacing it), Now I decided I REALLY Need It.


----------



## beautyaddict1913

IDareT'sHair said:


> Well. I think Imma e-mail BJ to see what's up with that Conditioner?
> 
> And I'm down to the last 2-3 drops of Cocosta (after I said I wasn't replacing it), Now I decided I REALLY Need It.


 
Gurl, didn't I tell you it was coming out June 31st lol (LATE)...you cant tell me nothing about a NINJA lol!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

beautyaddict1913 said:


> *Gurl, didn't I tell you it was coming out June 31st lol (LATE)...you cant tell me nothing about a NINJA lol!*


 
beautyaddict1913  Yep.  You Did.

chebaby don't think it's coming at all.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @beautyaddict1913  Yep.  You Did.
> 
> @chebaby don't think it's coming at all.


i think its coming. june of 2012


----------



## chebaby

hey beautyaddict1913 how you been girl?


----------



## 13StepsAhead

BJ know she dead wrong for this...


----------



## destine2grow

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Thanks Girl.
> 
> I was wondering if it was the same scent renamed too.
> 
> I don't think the one we had, had undertones of Buttercream. Her Buttercream scent is pretty intense, so we woulda' detected an distinct Buttercream scent.
> 
> I have 2 of her Babbasu Xtreme's and they are Xtremely Buttercreamy!
> 
> _*i feel like haulin' for some strange reason*_


 


IDareT'sHair said:


> @Ltown
> 
> Thanks Girl. These Sinsuses.
> 
> I got that e-mail from BNB today too.
> 
> Didn't see anything I wanted. I love that "Grow My Hair" but I think it's something that I would use in Fall/Winter and I already have a Jar.
> 
> It's very tingly and pepperminty. Very, Very Soothing.
> 
> Imma Pass.


 IDareT'sHair feel betta. Oh, gone head and haul so it will help you feel betta 

I just purchase my CJ Daily Fix from aveyou


----------



## Loves Harmony

Hey Ladies! How are you guys doing today? How was your weekend? I had one he77 of a weekend. I found out that i have gallstones Wednesday. It been a rough weekend. Tomorrow i am going to see about getting my gallbladder remove. Tired of taking pain medicine.


S/N  I love the DB pumpkin condition...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Lawd...She got me Begging Her to give Her *My* Monneeeeeeeeee


----------



## chebaby

destine2grow said:


> @IDareT'sHair feel betta. Oh, gone head and haul so it will help you feel betta
> 
> I just purchase my CJ Daily Fix from aveyou


its funny im thinking about getting another bottle. i started off not liking this but now i do. and my bottle will probably be gone next week.


----------



## chebaby

Loves Harmony said:


> Hey Ladies! How are you guys doing today? How was your weekend? I had one he77 of a weekend. I found out that i have gallstones Wednesday. It been a rough weekend. Tomorrow i am going to see about getting my gallbladder remove. Tired of taking pain medicine.


wow i hope you get everything taken care of so you can feel better soon
my weekend went by fast


----------



## beautyaddict1913

chebaby said:


> i think its coming. june of 2012


 
chebaby i died when i read this lmaoooo!  I have been good hunny, I was enjoying not having to do my hair until I watched EmpressRi's review of the Enso naturals and now I want some and I miss my hair lol...but I have been seriously slacking on using stuff up in 2011 because I have not been wearing my hair enough. I have been thinking about straightening in November and this hair better touch my toes as much as I have been protective styling lol...how have u been and what are u up to?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Loves Harmony

Gurl....Take Care of Yourself.


----------



## Loves Harmony

chebaby said:


> wow i hope you get everything taken care of so you can feel better soon
> my weekend went by fast


 
I hope so as well.Yes, it did go by fast. I just cant take the pain. When i had a attack it last up to 6 hrs. I was wishing they would of taking it Sunday but they explain that its not that bad to do an emergency surgery. They just do not understand the pain. Ive been in and out of the hospital since Wednesday.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

beautyaddict1913

I tried to push You Some Enso a while back.  

You coulda' been in on the ground floor.erplexed

Now You Late.


----------



## Loves Harmony

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Loves Harmony
> 
> Gurl....Take Care of Yourself.


 

I will! Thanks alot!


----------



## 13StepsAhead

Loves Harmony said:


> Hey Ladies! How are you guys doing today? How was your weekend? I had one he77 of a weekend. I found out that i have gallstones Wednesday. It been a rough weekend.* Tomorrow i am going to see about getting my gallbladder remove*. Tired of taking pain medicine.
> 
> 
> S/N  I love the DB pumpkin condition...



AWW I hope you feel better, I had my gallbladder removed at 14 for the same issue. be sure to talk to them about changes in your diet once it is removed and any LT complications. I'm 23 now and from time to time I still get these painful stomach attacks (if I could imagine a gun shot that what I think it feels like); they are mostly triggered  if I eat greasy foods or even if I haven't had anything to eat all day.


----------



## chebaby

beautyaddict1913 said:


> @chebaby i died when i read this lmaoooo!  I have been good hunny, I was enjoying not having to do my hair until I watched EmpressRi's review of the Enso naturals and now I want some and I miss my hair lol...but I have been seriously slacking on using stuff up in 2011 because I have not been wearing my hair enough. I have been thinking about straightening in November* and this hair better touch my toes* as much as I have been protective styling lol...how have u been and what are u up to?


lmao at the bolded. it will.
i need mine to touch mbl by the end of this year. 

ive been good. trying to stop myself from hauling for jeebus but you know IDareT'sHair, got me wanting to haul


----------



## beautyaddict1913

IDareT'sHair said:


> @beautyaddict1913
> 
> I tried to push You Some Enso a while back.
> 
> You coulda' been in on the ground floor.erplexed
> 
> Now You Late.


 
yes! I thought about that as soon as I saw the vid, I was like T tried to put me up on game a LONG time ago but I was playing lol...smh


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @beautyaddict1913
> 
> I tried to push You Some Enso a while back.
> 
> *You coulda' been in on the ground floor.*erplexed
> 
> *Now You Late.*


----------



## Loves Harmony

13StepsAhead said:


> AWW I hope you feel better, I had my gallbladder removed at 14 for the same issue. be sure to talk to them about changes in your diet once it is removed and any LT complications. I'm 23 now and from time to time I still get these painful stomach attacks (if I could imagine a gun shot that what I think it feels like); they are mostly triggered if I eat greasy foods or even if I haven't had anything to eat all day.


 

I wrote some questions down to ask. Those stomach attacks is nothing to mess with. Starts at my chest then work its way around to may back. Everything i eat seem to be messing with it. I am not big on fried food, spicy food, or anything greasy. I change my eatting habits back in March. I am so afraid to eat. Plus i am exhausted and hungry.    Thanks alot!


----------



## 13StepsAhead

Loves Harmony said:


> I wrote some questions down to ask. Those stomach attacks is nothing to mess with. Starts at my chest then work its way around to may back. Everything i eat seem to be messing with it. I am not big on fried food, spicy food, or anything greasy. I change my eatting habits back in March. I am so afraid to eat. Plus i am exhausted and hungry.    Thanks alot!



Yea once you get the surgery it will be a LOT better. I was in high school at the time so I didn't know what was going on (I thought it was a bad stomach ache), so I just didn't think anything of it until I got really sick and went from like a size 10 to 5 in a matter of a few months because nothing would stay down.  I know how you feel and It will get better


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> ive been good. trying to *stop myself from hauling for jeebus but you know @**IDareT'sHair**, got me wanting to haul*


 
chebaby

Lawd....He Understand All Our Haulin' Troubles....  He Knows How Much We Can Bear.



beautyaddict1913 said:


> yes! I thought about that as soon as I saw the vid, *I was like T tried to put me up on game a LONG time ago *but I was playing lol...smh


 
beautyaddict1913

Hmp.  Shole Did.


----------



## chebaby

Loves Harmony said:


> I hope so as well.Yes, it did go by fast. I just cant take the pain. When i had a attack it last up to 6 hrs. I was wishing they would of taking it Sunday but they explain that its not that bad to do an emergency surgery. They just do not understand the pain. Ive been in and out of the hospital since Wednesday.


6 hours and they tell you its not that bad well wth is "that bad"?
yeesh. i really hope you feel better.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Lawd....He Understand All Our Haulin' Troubles....  He Knows How Much We Can Bear.
> 
> 
> 
> @beautyaddict1913
> 
> Hmp.  Shole Did.


well then he'll understand that today i am def. making a purchase for either more curl junkie or more enso. and enso is nicely priced too, hmm they may get my money.


----------



## chebaby

13StepsAhead said:


> Yea once you get the surgery it will be a LOT better. I was in high school at the time so I didn't know what was going on (I thought it was a bad stomach ache), so I just didn't think anything of it until I got really sick and went from like a size 10 to 5 in a matter of a few months because nothing would stay down.  I know how you feel and It will get better


sooo ummm i know i can google this but i like getting info from yall. what exactly is gallstones and why do people get them?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> well then he'll understand that today i am def. making a purchase for either more curl junkie or more enso. *and enso is nicely priced too,* *hmm they may get my money*.


 
beautyaddict1913

Ya' Hear that Beauty? 

And I was gone 'hook you up' betta' than Enso


----------



## Loves Harmony

chebaby said:


> 6 hours and they tell you its not that bad well wth is "that bad"?
> yeesh. i really hope you feel better.


 

Thats exactly what ive told them. They placed me on some strong pain medicine but the pain is so sharp it wakes me up out of my sleep.Nothing is really working. It sucks not being able to sleep. I woke up about 11:00pm then i finally fall back to sleep about 5:22am. After the medicine finally kick in..


----------



## beautyaddict1913

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Lawd....He Understand All Our Haulin' Troubles.... He Knows How Much We Can Bear.
> 
> 
> 
> @beautyaddict1913
> 
> Hmp. Shole Did.


 
lol...im gonna blame it on chebaby bcuz when i asked if she was thinking of hauling Enso she said she would wait because it was too new so I thought that was a good idea...but lo and behold that ol spirit got a hold of che and she got ta haulin lol...my my my the spirit is busy lol


----------



## IDareT'sHair

beautyaddict1913  Sometimes you hafta' Step Out on Faith! ......


----------



## chebaby

beautyaddict1913 said:


> lol...im gonna blame it on @chebaby bcuz when i asked if she was thinking of hauling Enso *she said she would wait because it was too new* so I thought that was a good idea...but lo and behold that ol spirit got a hold of che and she got ta haulin lol...my my my the spirit is busy lol


i did say that didnt i well that went out the window lol.


----------



## destine2grow

chebaby said:


> its funny im thinking about getting another bottle. i started off not liking this but now i do. and my bottle will probably be gone next week.


 chebaby how long did it last?


beautyaddict1913 said:


> lol...im gonna blame it on @chebaby bcuz when i asked if she was thinking of hauling Enso she said she would wait because it was too new so I thought that was a good idea...but lo and behold that ol spirit got a hold of che and she got ta haulin lol...my my my the spirit is busy lol


 
beautyaddict1913 you know you can't listen to chebaby. She just say she ain't buying nothing just to hear herself say it


----------



## beautyaddict1913

chebaby said:


> i did say that didnt i well that went out the window lol.


 
yes luv we know how you are with products so we give you a pass lol...its okay lol!!


----------



## destine2grow

all this talk about steping out on faith. I know Imma do the brotha franklin when I get my cj and don't let it be good. Imma fall out like he did and jump right bac up lmao

BJ need to hurry up and release her new green con. She also need to have a sale because I am going to do an HV haul. I want to try this cocasta and get some other items.


----------



## Loves Harmony

Ive been scouting the Enso Natural line as well. I would mind trying hair butter...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Now You know if _Yous_ a PJ.....You Ain't Listening to nobody when it comes to getting your PJ On!

You gone get yours.


----------



## chebaby

destine2grow said:


> @chebaby how long did it last?
> 
> 
> @beautyaddict1913 you know you can't listen to @chebaby. She just say she ain't buying nothing just to hear herself say it


ive had my bottle for a long time, maybe 2-3 months. you dont need a lot to get the job done. i probably use just a quarter size for my whole head.

girl you know i just like the sound of my own voice


----------



## destine2grow

IDareT'sHair that statement is only reserve for you and chebaby lmao


----------



## 13StepsAhead

chebaby said:


> sooo ummm i know i can google this but i like getting info from yall. what exactly is gallstones and why do people get them?



chebaby from my understanding they are just that a stone that forms in your gallbladder (similar to a kidney stone). I'm really not too sure why they are caused, but when you get your gallbladder removed you take away the bile which helps you digest your food (which is why they recommend people change their diet). I'm not too much help, so you may be better off with google.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

destine2grow

FYI:  Jessicurl has a Cleansing Cream


----------



## mkd

I hope you feel better Loves Harmony.


----------



## chebaby

destine2grow said:


> @IDareT'sHair that statement is only reserve for you and @chebaby lmao


chile who you fooling errbody in this thread is a pj. yall just hide it better than me and T


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Wonder Who Gone Have the Sales July 4th?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> chile who you fooling *errbody in this thread is a pj. yall just hide it better than me and T*


 
chebaby

Girl...You See I didn't even respond. 

This Thread is full of Heavy-Hitters.

I won't name names..._*cough*_ but they know who they are.


----------



## chebaby

13StepsAhead said:


> @chebaby from my understanding they are just that a stone that forms in your gallbladder (similar to a kidney stone). I'm really not too sure why they are caused, but when you get your gallbladder removed you take away the bile which helps you digest your food (which is why they recommend people change their diet). I'm not too much help, so you may be better off with google.


thanx. i may start drinking aloe juice again because i heard thats good for digestion. and we have stomach issues in my family.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Girl...You See I didn't even respond.
> 
> This Thread is full of Heavy-Hitters.
> 
> I won't name names..._*cough*_ but they know who they are.


heavy hitters, i like that so now i have a name for yall, HEAVY HITTERS.
not just any ole regula pj, but a heavy hitter.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Has anyone tried that Enso Milk & Honey Hydrating Buttercream?  It sounds really good.

I liked the Olive & Honey, but think I'll like it more in the Fall/Winter.

I may pick up a Jar of this, if they have a Sale on the 4th.  

It may be a little lighter in weight.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> Now You know if _Yous_ a PJ.....You Ain't Listening to nobody when it comes to getting your PJ On!
> 
> You gone get yours.





destine2grow said:


> @IDareT'sHair that statement is only reserve for you and @chebaby lmao


its true though if i want something i dont care nothing about no reviews, imma get my product. 
unless its something like bad cs or spoiled products.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> heavy hitters, i like that so now i have a name for yall,* HEAVY HITTERS.*
> not just any ole regula pj, but a *heavy hitter*.


 
Girl.....

Red, Eisani, Shay, Brownie, 13, beauty, La Colocha, Charz, Ltown, mkd, destine, Fab, hannan, Ese, bronze, Elle, Priss.....

Folx don't be playin' in here. Errbody that come up in this piece got issues. ........ 

I know I'm missing somebody. 

That's why I didn't want to name names.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> Has anyone tried that Enso Milk & Honey Hydrating Buttercream?  It sounds really good.
> 
> I liked the Olive & Honey, but think I'll like it more in the Fall/Winter.
> 
> I may pick up a Jar of this, if they have a Sale on the 4th.
> 
> It may be a little lighter in weight.


if im not mistaken empressri said it was much light than the olive and honey.
IF i make a purchase with enso im getting the milk and honey butter, blue malva lotion and agave gel.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> its true though if i want something i dont care nothing about no reviews, imma get my product.
> unless its something like bad cs or spoiled products.


 
chebaby

Hmp.  Imma Get Mines.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> Girl.....
> 
> Red, Eisani, Shay, Brownie, 13, beauty, La Colocha, Charz, Ltown, mkd, destine, Fab, hannan, Ese, Elle, Priss.....
> 
> Folx don't be playin' in here.  Errbody that come up in this piece got issues. ........
> 
> I know I'm missing somebody.
> 
> That's why I didn't want to name names.


yep, you named all of those heavy hitter. they got issues


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Hmp.  Imma Get Mines.


better get yours cause imma get minesaint that the saying. 
yall see they complaining about the natural store not being stocked. i aint saying i bought everything up but you better get yours before i get mine


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> yep, you named all of those heavy hitter. they got issues


 
chebaby

Yeah...*They* Do!

Lemme go watch Empressri's Video right quick.


----------



## 13StepsAhead

IDareT'sHair said:


> Girl.....
> 
> Red, Eisani, Shay, Brownie, *13*, beauty, La Colocha, Charz, Ltown, mkd, destine, Fab, hannan, Ese, bronze, Elle, Priss.....
> 
> Folx don't be playin' in here. Errbody that come up in this piece got issues. ........
> 
> I know I'm missing somebody.
> 
> That's why I didn't want to name names.


 IDareT'sHair how you gon' call me out like that


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Yeah...*They* Do!
> 
> Lemme go watch Empressri's Video right quick.


all of *them *got mad pj issues i be tryna help them but they dont be listening.


----------



## 13StepsAhead

I can't even lie... I gets my haul on


----------



## 13StepsAhead

chebaby said:


> all of *them *got mad pj issues i be tryna help them but they dont be listening.



now ain't that the pot...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I couldn't find her Video. *shrugs*

Someone can send me the link (if it's not too much trouble)


----------



## chebaby

13StepsAhead said:


> I can't even lie... I my gets my haul on


congratulations, you just took the first step to recovery


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> I couldn't find her Video. *shrugs*
> 
> Someone can send me the link (if it's not too much trouble)


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EksettnJ9DA


----------



## destine2grow

IDareT'sHair said:


> @destine2grow
> 
> FYI: Jessicurl has a Cleansing Cream


 


IDareT'sHair said:


> Girl.....
> @T I saw that but I haven't heard any reviews. I will add that to the list of cleansing cremes/cons to try.
> 
> Red, Eisani, Shay, Brownie, 13, beauty, La Colocha, Charz, Ltown, mkd, destine, Fab, hannan, Ese, bronze, Elle, Priss.....
> 
> Folx don't be playin' in here. Errbody that come up in this piece got issues. ........
> 
> I know I'm missing somebody.
> 
> That's why I didn't want to name names.


 


IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Hmp. Imma Get Mines.


 
IDareT'sHair and chebaby got me


----------



## 13StepsAhead

chebaby said:


> congratulations, you just took the first step to recovery


----------



## destine2grow

now I aint saying imma heavy hitta but you aint messin wit a lite weight hitta


----------



## Ltown

IDareT'sHair said:


> chebaby
> 
> Girl...You See I didn't even respond.
> 
> This Thread is full of Heavy-Hitters.
> 
> I won't name names..._*cough*_ but they know who they are.



let me play and rank the PJ from the original group!
IDareT'sHair
chebaby
Brownie518
EllePixie
Charz
Beautyaddict
Bronzebomb
Prisspot
Ltown
Mkd


----------



## Charz

LOL 

I'm good now!

Even tho my CJ cart is 134 dollars


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ltown

Don't even try it!  Gone put you & mkd's names at the bottom. 

And where is La, Shay & Red?  Charz should be up way up on the list too.

All the Gallon & 10lb Pail  Buyas' Need to Represent!

I knew somebody was gone get left out.  Them Some Ol' Skool Gangsta' Haulas'

Or Like destine2grow said....Hittas!


----------



## destine2grow

chebaby said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EksettnJ9DA


 after watching this vid, I just discovered there are more items I want to try. She needs to hurry up and have another sale. 

Heres my list
Coconut lemongrasa moisture mist
Milk & honey hydrating buttercream
Sweet honey and olive nourshing pomade
Marshmallow root twisting pudding
Sweet honey hibiscus keave in con


----------



## mkd

If I didn't have kids I would be a Hauling fool. It would b insane.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

mkd said:


> *If I didn't have kids I would be a Hauling fool. It would b insane.*


 
mkd

      

   Hmp. You Holds Yo' Own!


----------



## Ltown

IDareT'sHair said:


> Ltown
> 
> Don't even try it!  Gone put you & mkd's names at the bottom.
> 
> And where is La, Shay & Red?  Charz should be up way up on the list too.
> 
> All the Gallon & 10lb Pail  Buyas' Need to Represent!
> 
> I knew somebody was gone get left out.  Them Some Ol' Skool Gangsta' Haulas'
> 
> Or Like destine2grow said....Hittas!


I can sweat destine like that she hasn't been here long, but she getting there.  Oh snap i shunuf left Shay out.  Red is mia doing school.  Charz buy bulk.

IDareT'sHair,  give us the real ranking is fun no shame in a PJ game


----------



## chebaby

Ltown said:


> let me play and rank the PJ from the original group!
> @IDareT'sHair
> @chebaby
> Brownie518
> EllePixie
> Charz
> Beautyaddict
> Bronzebomb
> Prisspot
> Ltown
> Mkd


nope all wrong lmao
EllePixie and beautyaddict1913 ae wayyyy before me


----------



## Charz

I think the list should be

1. IDareT'sHair
5. chebaby
~
1051. _Everyone Else_


----------



## chebaby

destine2grow said:


> now I aint saying imma heavy hitta but you aint messin wit a lite weight hitta


go head girl go head get down


----------



## chebaby

Charz said:


> I think the list should be
> 
> 1. @IDareT'sHair
> 5. @chebaby
> ~
> 1051. _Everyone Else_


i see yall having all kinda fun putting me and T on da spot.


----------



## chebaby

Charz said:


> LOL
> 
> I'm good now!
> 
> Even tho my CJ cart is 134 dollars


shoooooot thats only 2 products messing around with curl junkie her stuff is expensive.


----------



## 13StepsAhead

All these heavy hittas up in here we need open up a BSS


----------



## Ltown

One thing about this group we have fun, joke, and share our products!  I have hesh and aynatural brahmi up for grabs free to my homies!


----------



## EllePixie

chebaby said:


> i had typed this long post and it didnt post.
> 
> @EllePixie, how long are you in town for? maybe i can meet up with you for the store.
> each time i went within the last couple weeks they have been sold out of all the good stuff. it seems the only things that stays stocked is darcys, blended beauty and some komaza stuff but not the good stuff lol.
> they did have plenty of DM stuff this saturday and i was so tempted to get another jar of DCC but when i looked in the tester jar there was a glob of aloe gel sitting in there and i was just like nope, cant do it lol. once my jar is gone komaza pudding will take over. or sweet hair pudding assuming i like it.
> 
> komaza shea lotion is fast becoming a staple. at first i liked it but decided not to repurchase because i have dew and only need one lotion. but this lotion is the bomb diggidy


 
chebaby I'll be here for a couple of weeks, so let me know. I ended up going today because I was bored after work, and they really didn't have much still. I got some Komaza Shea Butter Lotion and the Uncle Funky's Daughter Glossy spray since my hair is in braids and twists and it was 50% off.


----------



## chebaby

EllePixie said:


> @chebaby I'll be here for a couple of weeks, so let me know. I ended up going today because I was bored after work, and they really didn't have much still. I got some Komaza Shea Butter Lotion and the Uncle Funky's Daughter Glossy spray since my hair is in braids and twists and it was 50% off.


maybe they will be stocked by the end of this week or next week. i work at night so i can only hang during the day or on the weekends. but just let me know when you are free. im always game to get some products


----------



## Zaz

Dang, someone wants to buy my burnt sugar pomade, I was hoping to swap it for something


----------



## Charz

chebaby said:


> shoooooot thats only 2 products messing around with curl junkie her stuff is expensive.




lol ikr!

But I figure that allot of CJ stuff is like 18-22 bucks for 12 ounces 

kbb sweet ambrosia is like 16 bucks and like 6.7 ounces now

qb's stuff is like 16 bucks for 8 ounces

so CJ is kind of comparable due to the extra 50 percent of product


----------



## chebaby

Charz said:


> lol ikr!
> 
> But I figure that allot of CJ stuff is like 18-22 bucks for 12 ounces
> 
> kbb sweet ambrosia is like 16 bucks and like 6.7 ounces now
> 
> qb's stuff is like 16 bucks for 8 ounces
> 
> so CJ is kind of comparable due to the extra 50 percent of product


yea it is. also IMO cj isnt the type of stuff i would use everyday so it should last a good while. i never co wash with my cj everyday.


----------



## Charz

I just got for aveyou.com :

Curl Junkie Daily Fix Cleansing Conditioner, 12 fl. oz.

Curl Junkie Curl Assurance Smoothing Lotion, 12 fl. oz.

Curl Junkie Beauticurls Strengthening Hair Conditioner, 12 fl. oz.

Curl Junkie Beauticurl Argan & Olive Oil Daily Hair Conditioner, 12 fl. oz.


----------



## Zaz

chebaby said:


> *its true though if i want something i dont care nothing about no reviews, imma get my product. *
> unless its something like bad cs or spoiled products.



The bolded is so true, I went into the newly natural thread talkin bout, hey guys how do you feel about the Curls for Target line?

Poster #1 it did nothing for my type 4 hair. 
#2 it just sat there. 
#3 it was aight.

Me: Oh ok *buys entire line*


----------



## IDareT'sHair

In the Round Up of the "Unusual Suspects" I forgot Zaz


----------



## chebaby

Zaz said:


> The bolded is so true, I went into the newly natural thread talkin bout, hey guys how do you feel about the Curls for Target line?
> 
> Poster #1 it did nothing for my type 4 hair.
> #2 it just sat there.
> #3 it was aight.
> 
> Me: Oh ok *buys entire line*


this is so me


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My WEN Spritz Came today. 

It'll be a while before I try them out tho'.  Perhaps not until Fall.

Imma stick to this Enso & finish up Komaza Vitamin Reign.  And I have an Njoi Herbal Tea Spritz I'll use before using the WEN.


----------



## Zaz

IDareT'sHair said:


> In the Round Up of the "Unusual Suspects" I forgot Zaz



IDareT'sHair I'm not a heavy hitter just yet, maybe a welterweight


----------



## destine2grow

Charz said:


> I just got for aveyou.com :
> 
> Curl Junkie Daily Fix Cleansing Conditioner, 12 fl. oz.
> 
> Curl Junkie Curl Assurance Smoothing Lotion, 12 fl. oz.
> 
> Curl Junkie Beauticurls Strengthening Hair Conditioner, 12 fl. oz.
> 
> Curl Junkie Beauticurl Argan & Olive Oil Daily Hair Conditioner, 12 fl. oz.


 
Charz can't wait for your review. I am getting the smoothing lotion and the argan and olive oil con next time!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Zaz said:


> @IDareT'sHair *I'm not a heavy hitter just yet, maybe a welterweight *


 
Zaz

Yeah.....I keep forgetting you have a 31 item cut-off........


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Lawd Knows....we shouldna' gotten into the "Name Game" Cause Lawd Jeeezus how could I forget curlyhersheygirl

That Playa' Hauls.....


----------



## chebaby

i really want koils by nature shea aloe leave in, its $20 for 12oz just like curl junkie and ive heard good things about it.


----------



## chebaby

i just ordered the coils by nature shea aloe leave in
knowing sage, i should have it by Wednesday lol.


----------



## Zaz

Charz said:


> lol ikr!
> 
> But I figure that allot of CJ stuff is like 18-22 bucks for 12 ounces
> 
> kbb sweet ambrosia is like 16 bucks and like 6.7 ounces now
> 
> qb's stuff is like 16 bucks for 8 ounces
> 
> so CJ is kind of comparable due to the extra 50 percent of product



I like to keep things around $1.50 per oz and under $2 per oz, unless I REALLY love it but then I'll try to get it during sales only.



IDareT'sHair said:


> Zaz
> 
> Yeah.....I keep forgetting you have a 31 item cut-off........



That cut off kills me sometimes, it's forcing me to use up a couple of things before I'm allowed to buy samples of Komaza, Beemine or DevaCurl. I love me some samples, just $25 will get me a nice lil selection to scratch my PJ itch


----------



## bronzebomb

Ltown said:


> let me play and rank the PJ from the original group!
> @IDareT'sHair
> @chebaby
> Brownie518
> EllePixie
> Charz
> Beautyaddict
> Bronzebomb
> Prisspot
> Ltown
> Mkd


 
  IRS helped my PJ'ism with an intervention!


----------



## Shay72

chebaby said:


> komaza shea lotion is fast becoming a staple. at first i liked it but decided not to repurchase because i have dew and only need one lotion. but this lotion is the bomb diggidy


This is a staple for me.



13StepsAhead said:


> I love Jasmine's Brown sugar Buttercream scent, it reminds me of Oyins Burnt Sugar Pomeade.


This is my new favorite Jasmine scent. 

At the training tonight.....I am so sick of summer trainings ....one of the staff had obviously just put twists in bc she came to the training with the metal clips still in her hair .


----------



## divachyk

HI LADIES!

Miss you all dearly. I'm on business travel and I can't seem to make time to surf LHCF like I want. I have been on travel for a week, have two more weeks to go. I can't wait until I'm home, in my bed, out of hotels and able to properly care for my hair. My longest business travel experience was five weeks so I guess I should be thankful this time around is only three. My complaints is not why I write....

I know that 4th of July is nearing, will someone PLEASE PLEASE drop me a PM should HairVeda have a sale. PMs come direct to my phone so even if I'm not logging on frequently, I would still remain informed.

(IDareT'sHair, I'm LOVING the SitriNillah. Kenra has been collecting dust lately).


----------



## Priss Pot

Are we even participating in the No Buy anymore?  Charz lol, I think that's kinda gone out the window, now.  But hey, at least everyone stayed on track for the 1st leg!

Today I did a braidout using Qhemet CTDG and Eco Styler gel.  I think I'm gonna like this combo.

All of this talk I'm seeing about Curl Junkie...I'm still going to get around to trying the Repair Me one day.


----------



## hannan

Hey yall 

I should be getting my Jasmine's stuff from the po tomorrow finally. 

I have the urge to haul but I don't know what for.


----------



## 13StepsAhead

Shay72 said:


> This is a staple for me.
> 
> 
> *This is my new favorite Jasmine scent*.
> 
> At the training tonight.....I am so sick of summer trainings ....one of the staff had obviously just put twists in bc she came to the training with the metal clips still in her hair .


 
I agree  between that and the banana buttercream I'm in love.


----------



## bronzebomb

just tip-toed out and back in to look at the Curl Junkie products.  Anyone have 4B hair?  I don't need any Curl Enhancing products.... wait!  I can't do this!  I'm not pressing "submit this order until Black Friday"


----------



## Eisani

IDareT'sHair said:


> Has anyone tried that Enso Milk & Honey Hydrating Buttercream? It sounds really good.


I like it a lot!



IDareT'sHair said:


> Girl.....
> 
> Red, Eisani, Shay, Brownie, 13, beauty, La Colocha, Charz, Ltown, mkd, destine, Fab, hannan, Ese, bronze, Elle, Priss.....
> 
> Folx don't be playin' in here. Errbody that come up in this piece got issues. ........
> 
> I know I'm missing somebody.
> 
> That's why I didn't want to name names.


 Say word??? So I won't tell you the reason I came to this thread this mornng to see who was running specials . I need to buy myself something pretty .


----------



## bronzebomb

IDareT'sHair said:


> Girl.....
> 
> Red, Eisani, Shay, Brownie, 13, beauty, La Colocha, Charz, Ltown, mkd, destine, Fab, hannan, Ese, *bronze*, Elle, Priss.....
> 
> Folx don't be playin' in here. Errbody that come up in this piece got issues. ........
> 
> I know I'm missing somebody.
> 
> That's why I didn't want to name names.


 
why am I just seeing this!  I don't have issues.

A natural friend said, "I'm coming over your house so you can do my hair with some of your products" *sideeye*  I have never invited her over since that comment!  Lawd I'm selfish...what's wrong with me.


----------



## Eisani

I *NEED* to buy something! I just can't make up my mind. Lemme go see what Sage has going on.


----------



## Charz

bronzebomb

I'm not buying anything for curl enhancement, I just want some stuff to weigh down my hair and that I can cowash with, cuz after I recover from this last leg operation, imma build myself up to run/cycle/swim 5-7 miles a day, plus weight train 3 times a week.

When my hair is weighed down I get significantly more hang time.


----------



## Eisani

Charz said:


> @bronzebomb
> 
> I'm not buying anything for curl enhancement, *I just want some stuff to* *weigh down my hair* and that I can cowash with, cuz after I recover from this last leg operation, imma build myself up to run/cycle/swim 5-7 miles a day, plus weight train 3 times a week.
> 
> *When my hair is weighed down I get significantly more hang time*.


 YES!! This is what I'm looking for as well. Have you tried any of the Calfia products from Komaza? In the description of the styling pudding, it says it weighs hair for longer hanging curls. Hang time is what makes me consider going back to texlaxing, or at least doing BKT again. I don't mind shrinkage, but sometimes I want to show more length.


----------



## Charz

Eisani said:


> YES!! This is what I'm looking for as well. Have you tried any of the Calfia products from Komaza? In the description of the styling pudding, it says it weighs hair for longer hanging curls. Hang time is what makes me consider going back to texlaxing, or at least doing BKT again. I don't mind shrinkage, but sometimes I want to show more length.



The products I tried made my hair feel horrible, most likely from that derivative of palm oil


----------



## bronzebomb

Eisani said:


> YES!! This is what I'm looking for as well. Have you tried any of the Calfia products from Komaza? In the description of the styling pudding, it says it weighs hair for longer hanging curls. Hang time is what makes me consider going back to texlaxing, or at least doing BKT again. I don't mind shrinkage, but sometimes I want to show more length.


 


Charz said:


> The products I tried made my hair feel horrible, most likely from that derivative of palm oil


 
I think my hair loves Komaza.  Their line has coconut oil and my hair sucks this stuff up!  That's why I think my hair  HV Sitrinillah so much as well.


----------



## bronzebomb

Charz said:


> @bronzebomb
> 
> I'm not buying anything for curl enhancement, I just want some stuff to weigh down my hair and that I can cowash with, cuz after I recover from this last leg operation, imma build myself up to run/cycle/swim 5-7 miles a day, plus weight train 3 times a week.
> 
> When my hair is weighed down I get significantly more hang time.


 
Charz & EllePixie

Your hair curls naturally, right?  Mine does not.  I have to manipulate the hair for definition.  I've tried gels and I cannot do a wash and go.  Twisting is my only option.  I'm hoping someone with 4B hair can give me a heads up on CJ products.  _MiraCurl, KCCC, Eco Styler did not do anything for my hair._

Let us know how the cleansers work.  I've started the gym routine as well, I'd like something to keep my hair clean and moisturized if I decide to was more frequently.


----------



## 13StepsAhead

Posted on HV Facebook page asking about the new conditioner and it will be out on the 25th. I guess its better than the 30th


----------



## natura87

mkd said:


> If I didn't have kids I would be a Hauling fool. It would b insane.




I used to "haul". Now I am just sitting back trying to use it all.


----------



## natura87

Priss Pot said:


> Are we even participating in the No Buy anymore?  Charz lol, I think that's kinda gone out the window, now.  But hey, at least everyone stayed on track for the 1st leg!
> 
> Today I did a braidout using Qhemet CTDG and Eco Styler gel.  I think I'm gonna like this combo.
> 
> All of this talk I'm seeing about Curl Junkie...I'm still going to get around to trying the Repair Me one day.



I think I may be the only one holding on.


----------



## natura87

I was in Sally's yesterday on break (probably not the smartest thing for a PJ to be doing) and I saw the Proclaim Argan Oil Masque on sale Buy 2 get one free. So I technically could have gotten 3 16oz masques for 15 bucks.  The ingredients didnt look too bad.


I walked way.


----------



## natura87

bronzebomb said:


> Charz & EllePixie
> 
> Your hair curls naturally, right?  Mine does not.  I have to manipulate the hair for definition.  I've tried gels and I cannot do a wash and go.  Twisting is my only option.  I'm hoping someone with 4B hair can give me a heads up on CJ products.  _MiraCurl, KCCC, Eco Styler did not do anything for my hair._
> 
> Let us know how the cleansers work.  I've started the gym routine as well, I'd like something to keep my hair clean and moisturized if I decide to was more frequently.




I'm a 4a/b if it helps. I have coils more than anything else.


----------



## 13StepsAhead

bronzebomb said:


> just tip-toed out and back in to look at the Curl Junkie products. *Anyone have 4B hair*? I don't need any Curl Enhancing products.... wait! I can't do this! I'm not pressing "submit this order until Black Friday"


 

I'm not really into hair typing, but if I had to guess I would say I'm mostly 4a with some 4b. I have distinctive curl pattern in the shower, but once my hair dries, there's nothing. If I use a curl definer I have some "curl" definition, but my hair is SUPER thick so it takes a lot and I never have the patience to do it right. My hair loves the smoothing lotion, CIAB, and the honey butta. I have the Aloe fix, I'm still trying to figure out how to do wash-n-gos, so the verdict is still out on that.


----------



## Zaz

Last night instead of pineappling I did a flat twist n curl on my leftover wash n go using Oyin's Shine & define on the left side and Oyin's Whipped pudding on the right side. I think the Shine & define side looks a little better but the Whipped pudding side feels softer. 

They (the oyin people) tweeted that the best twistouts come from using both together but I hate using more than one styling product at the same time


----------



## natura87

Zaz said:


> Last night instead of pineappling I did a flat twist n curl on my leftover wash n go using Oyin's Shine & define on the left side and Oyin's Whipped pudding on the right side. I think the Shine & define side looks a little better but the Whipped pudding side feels softer.
> 
> They (the oyin people) tweeted that the best twistouts come from using both together but I hate using more than one styling product at the same time



They want you to use more so you can buy more. Its a vicious cycle.


----------



## Ltown

IDareT'sHair, 

I've said it before this thread is not U1B1, it should be PJ Unite!

I want the qhemet olive thing and that's it for now. These cornrows have my hair itching like mad cow I'm going to at least keep these this weekend but when I get back Sun they will be out. I can't stand having itching hair, maybe I'm allergic to synthetic hair, anyone else have problems?


----------



## bronzebomb

13StepsAhead said:


> I'm not really into hair typing, but if I had to guess I would say I'm mostly 4a with some 4b. I have distinctive curl pattern in the shower, but once my hair dries, there's nothing. If I use a curl definer I have some "curl" definition, but my hair is SUPER thick so it takes a lot and I never have the patience to do it right. My hair loves the smoothing lotion, CIAB, and the honey butta. I have the Aloe fix, I'm still trying to figure out how to do wash-n-gos, so the verdict is still out on that.


 
Thank you!!!

I like hair typing;  it has worked for me.  Since none of the curl enhanchers work, I know that I am a true 4B; with a patch of 4A.  Butters and sprays help define my curl pattern (notice I didn't say curls).  I've tried all of the gels, and the back (around the nape) is the only part that curls up...everything else is an afro or I look like I have on a helmet.  I think I'm going to wait.


----------



## mkd

My order from sage came today.  The komaza shea butter lotion smells so good.


----------



## Eisani

Okay to satisfy my itch, I ordered Shea Moisture products. There's a baby lotion w/argan oil that I ordered and based on the igredients, I'll be using it on my hair. I also ordered the coconut & hibiscus curl creme and leave in. I'm still hitting Walgreen's on the way home to see what they have in stock. I went on and ordered online because I was scared the store wouldn't have the baby lotion. 

**Off to look at nail polish**


----------



## Charz

Ltown said:


> @IDareT'sHair,
> 
> I've said it before this thread is not U1B1, it should be PJ Unite!
> 
> I want the qhemet olive thing and that's it for now. These cornrows have my hair itching like mad cow I'm going to at least keep these this weekend but when I get back Sun they will be out. I can't stand having itching hair, maybe I'm allergic to synthetic hair, anyone else have problems?



Ltown I have some you can have, i got 3 jars.


----------



## Charz

Eisani said:


> Okay to satisfy my itch, I ordered Shea Moisture products. There's a baby lotion w/argan oil that I ordered and based on the igredients, I'll be using it on my hair. I also ordered the coconut & hibiscus curl creme and leave in. I'm still hitting Walgreen's on the way home to see what they have in stock. I went on and ordered online because I was scared the store wouldn't have the baby lotion.
> 
> **Off to look at nail polish**



@Eisani

beauty.com is having a 20 percent off sale, which includes butter london  and nars polishes. ebates is doing 6 percent cash back and beauty.com has 5 percent cash back. hopefully this link works

http://ebm.cheetahmail.com/c/tag/BOAE$KAbeh5-B8byQkACwj2g.Abeh5-ox/doc.html


----------



## bronzebomb

Charz said:


> @Ltown I have some you can have, i got 3 jars.


 

Charz <----------

Junkie at it's finest!  Who needs 3 jars?  You need to be right behind IDareT'sHair and chebaby in ranking.


----------



## Charz

bronzebomb

I have multiples of my staples....I may have at most 12 different products now.


----------



## 13StepsAhead

bronzebomb said:


> @Charz <----------
> 
> *Junkie at it's finest! Who needs 3 jars?* You need to be right behind @IDareT'sHair and @chebaby in ranking.


 
Umm I kinda have more than that...


----------



## 13StepsAhead

Charz said:


> @bronzebomb
> 
> *I have multiples of my staples*....I may have at most 12 different products now.


 
This is exactly what I do.  If I LOVE it I will have plenty on deck and buy more when a sale roles around.


----------



## mkd

Charz said:


> @bronzebomb
> 
> I have multiples of my staples....I may have at most 12 different products now.


 I stock pile staples too.  I fear running out of them.  Any time I get down to my last bottle, I feel like I need to order 3 more.


----------



## 13StepsAhead

mkd said:


> I stock pile staples too.  I fear running out of them.  Any time I get down to my last bottle, I feel like I need to order 3 more.



And the way these beeches change their formulas, you have to always be prepared.


----------



## destine2grow

Charz said:


> @Eisani
> 
> beauty.com is having a 20 percent off sale, which includes butter london  and nars polishes. ebates is doing 6 percent cash back and beauty.com has 5 percent cash back. hopefully this link works
> 
> http://ebm.cheetahmail.com/c/tag/BOAE$KAbeh5-B8byQkACwj2g.Abeh5-ox/doc.html



Charz why did I see this! I have been wanting to try Butter London! Lawd knows I dont need any nail polish!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Afternoon Divas!

I used BeeMine Luscious today.  Smells so good.  Imma rotate that with Claudie Isha Hair Cream.

I'm likin' the Claudie lots better tho'.  

Tomorrow is Wash Day.  Plan to do Komaza Protein Rx or Cathy Howse UBH and Deep Condition again with Qhemet's Moringa DC'er.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Oh btw:  I got a 'Nice' Reply from Hairveda.  The "Green" will be ready for Purchase June 25th and there will be some _other items_ on Sale too!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

13StepsAhead said:


> Posted on HV Facebook page asking about *the new conditioner and it will be out on the 25th.* I guess its better than the 30th


 
13StepsAhead

I just saw this.


----------



## 13StepsAhead

IDareT'sHair said:


> Oh btw:  I got a 'Nice' Reply from Hairveda.  The "Green" will be ready for Purchase June 25th and there will be some _other items_ on Sale too!



Ohh I wonder what else is gonna be on sale. I hope she posts the details soon.


----------



## Charz

destine2grow

butter london and rescue beauty lounge have the best formula's IME. I need to wait till RBL's 50% sale cuz they normally $18 a pop.


----------



## bronzebomb

I guess I better get with the program!  I have one of everything...maybe because I do not have a definite staple list.  I have also kept my hair in protective styles so it's hard for me to use up products.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I tend to also buy in multiples especially when their is Shipping involved.  It's just more feasible for me to purchase that way.


----------



## 13StepsAhead

bronzebomb said:


> I guess I better get with the program!  I have one of everything...maybe because I do not have a definite staple list.  I have also kept my hair in protective styles so it's hard for me to use up products.



I know what you mean. I was under a wig from the time I did my BC until a few weeks ago and that's partly the reason I never really used much up. I did wash and re braid 2x a week, but now I'm co-washing almost daily and bunning, so I'm running through some of these things. Being able to use this stuff is also helping see what products I really like.


----------



## chebaby

13StepsAhead said:


> Umm I kinda have more than that...


well we knew you would


hey ladies
still got my two braids in. ill co wash and redo tomorrow night. and then again on friday night because saturday im going to the beach so i dont want my hair out. to keep the sun from eating my hair like it normally does im going to co wash friday night with shea butter rinse and leave most of it in and seal with naturalista juicy leave in butter.
im so excited. i havent been to the beach since i was a little tot


----------



## IDareT'sHair

13StepsAhead said:


> I know what you mean. *I was under a wig* from the time I did my BC until a few weeks ago and that's partly the reason I never really used much up. I did wash and re braid 2x a week, but now I'm co-washing almost daily and bunning, so I'm running through some of these things. Being able to use this stuff is also helping see what products I really like.


 
I'm under a Wig as well. But I keep my Hair Pinned Up. I un-pin it twice a day to moisturize & seal. And I cowash twice a week. 

So, all of that affords me the opportunity to make a dent in my products.


----------



## Zaz

Yeah, backups don't count towards my overall tally 

I like to always have my tried and true on hand for days when I need a guaranteed 'good hair day' so I keep at least one extra of my faves


----------



## chebaby

T, you make me want to pull out my bee mine. once i finish my komaza shea lotion i will move on to curls milkshake and then ill pull out the bee mine.


----------



## chebaby

do yall put a silk cap on under the wig?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *T, you make me want to pull out my bee mine. *once i finish my komaza shea lotion i will move on to curls milkshake and then ill pull out the bee mine.


 
chebaby

Yeah...it was kinda just sitting there.  It's a good product to put into Rotation. 

I sealed with the last few drops of Cocosta.  I hope that is one of the items shes gonna put on Sale.  Although I have 2 bottles of Avosoya.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Yeah...it was kinda just sitting there.  It's a good product to put into Rotation.
> 
> I sealed with the last few drops of Cocosta.  I hope that is one of the items shes gonna put on Sale.  Although I have 2 bottles of Avosoya.


i smoothed a lil bit of cocasta on my braids today i love that stuff.


----------



## 13StepsAhead

chebaby said:


> well we knew you would
> 
> 
> hey ladies
> still got my two braids in. ill co wash and redo tomorrow night. and then again on friday night because saturday im going to the beach so i dont want my hair out. to keep the sun from eating my hair like it normally does im going to co wash friday night with shea butter rinse and leave most of it in and seal with naturalista juicy leave in butter.
> im so excited. i havent been to the beach since i was a little tot



Dont start today Missy.... I can't wait to call you and T out.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *do yall put a silk cap on under the wig?*


 
chebaby

I use the Men's Du-Rag with the Flap Flipped up and Double Tied.  

I also have a "Netted" Wig Cap that looks like Fishnet Hose, but I 'prefer' the Men's Du-Rag.


----------



## Brownie518

Hi, all! 

Finished up a BFH Desert Castor seed moisturizer and a bottle of Emu oil. Also an HTN Follicle Booster.

...off to try some Butter London...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

13StepsAhead said:


> Dont start today Missy.... *I can't to call you and T out.*


 
13StepsAhead

Wait!  How'd I get in this?


----------



## chebaby

i never buy nail polish because i go to the nail shop to get my nails done. but looking at the butterlondon site i really really want that blagger and dosh. olive green is like my new love. ive been buying tons of dresses and tanks in olive green.


----------



## chebaby

13StepsAhead said:


> Dont start today Missy.... I can't to call you and T out.



T's name always gets thrown in it. thats how you know you a pj, when your name always thrown in the mix


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> I use the Men's Du-Rag with the Flap Flipped up and Double Tied.
> 
> I also have a "Netted" Wig Cap that looks like Fishnet Hose, but I 'prefer' the Men's Du-Rag.


du rags are so silky


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *T's name always gets thrown in it. thats how you know you a pj, when your name always thrown in the mix*


 
chebaby

Yeah.  What's Up with That?


----------



## 13StepsAhead

Zaz said:


> Yeah, backups don't count towards my overall tally
> 
> I like to always have my tried and true on hand for days when I need a guaranteed 'good hair day' so I keep at least one extra of my faves



Hell if backups don't count I'm in pretty good shape.


----------



## Zaz

I have an Oyin burnt sugar pomade up for grabs anyone want it?

eta it's about 95% full.


----------



## 13StepsAhead

IDareT'sHair said:


> 13StepsAhead
> 
> Wait!  How'd I get in this?



Cuz you started the name game yesterday.


----------



## 13StepsAhead

chebaby said:


> T's name always gets thrown in it. thats how you know you a pj, when your name always thrown in the mix



 this too


----------



## IDareT'sHair

13StepsAhead said:


> Cuz you started the name game yesterday.


 
I don't think I did.  And that was yesterday.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I wonder where my Jasmine is?

And my Enso seems to be hung up in Cali.erplexed


----------



## chebaby

i think im about to purchase curl junkie coffee cocoa curl cream lite. its the only product from the line i cant get on the ground, i can get the regular on the ground but i dont really like the regular one.
also some time this week im going to pick up the argan and olive conditioner to use as a co wash that i can just leave in. i think its lighter than shea butter rinse so i can alternate the two.


----------



## chebaby

my sage shipped today so i should have it thursday.
my enso tracking number still says that usps was notified to expect a package, but not that it shipped


----------



## Ese88

I got my malaysian hair today for my new wig that I'm gonna get made.
Nothing new to report, my hair is getting on my damn nerves though!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

Yeah, my Enso finally moved.  But it is stuck in Cali.  I have 2 orders coming.  The 2nd one still says the Shipper was Notified (or whatever).

I have that 16 ounce DC'er & another Spritz and then 2 of the Blue Malva.


----------



## Eisani

So I just left beauty.com and sephora . So, Isha is better than Luscious? I'm just asking.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Eisani said:


> So I just left beauty.com *and sephora *. So, Isha is better than Luscious? I'm just asking.


 
Eisani

Yes...That Isha is really good.  Alot more Moisturizing than BM.

But she's out from today until July 6th.


----------



## 13StepsAhead

chebaby said:


> i think im about to purchase curl junkie coffee cocoa curl cream lite. its the only product from the line i cant get on the ground, i can get the regular on the ground but i dont really like the regular one.
> also some time this week im going to pick up the argan and olive conditioner to use as a co wash that i can just leave in. i think its lighter than shea butter rinse so i can alternate the two.





chebaby said:


> my sage shipped today so i should have it thursday.
> my enso tracking number still says that usps was notified to expect a package, but not that it shipped




I'm not even gonna say anything bout' this


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Yeah, my Enso finally moved.  But it is stuck in Cali.  I have 2 orders coming.  The 2nd one still says the Shipper was Notified (or whatever).
> 
> I have that 16 ounce DC'er & another Spritz and then 2 of the Blue Malva.


over on NC.com a lot of people said there package didnt move for several days what kinda shiggidy is that??


----------



## bronzebomb

IDareT'sHair what kind of wigs do you wear???  ironically, I'm online now looking for a realistic lacefront wig.  I hate that sumari wig look and my hair is natural so the textures do not match.  I have a huge head too, 25 inches circumference...so the only wigs that fit are the Big Mama Wigs from Zuri.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *over on NC.com a lot of people said there package didnt move for several days what kinda shiggidy is that??*


 
chebaby

They really need to work on their Shipping issues.  Fab & I both had shipping issues.  (her's were a little worse).

My 1st order was messed up.  But they corrected it quickly. (No Questions Asked).


----------



## IDareT'sHair

bronzebomb said:


> @IDareT'sHair *what kind of wigs do you wear???* ironically, I'm online now looking for a realistic lacefront wig. I hate that sumari wig look and my hair is natural so the textures do not match. I have a huge head too, 25 inches circumference...so the only wigs that fit are the Big Mama Wigs from Zuri.


 
bronzebomb

I buy the same one (over & over).  It's by BESHE.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> They really need to work on their Shipping issues.  Fab & I both had shipping issues.  (her's were a little worse).
> 
> My 1st order was messed up.  But they corrected it quickly. (No Questions Asked).


welp, i wont be making another purchase from them. not even if i love the milk and leave in. yall can quote me on that


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *welp, i wont be making another purchase from them.* not even if i love the milk and leave in. *yall can quote me on that*


 
chebaby

Awww Don't Say That !  They were getting ramped up when Fab & I placed those orders.

And Yeah....You Know Imma "Quote" You On That Right There.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Awww Don't Say That !  They were getting ramped up when Fab & I placed those orders.
> 
> And Yeah....You Know Imma "Quote" You On That Right There.


naw imma leave them alone. besides what i ordered the only other thing i wanted to try was the buttercream and lawd knows i already have tons of butters so i wont miss it lol. and itll take me a while to use up the two lotions i purchased anyway so im good.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

That 1st oder was the only one I had a "Situation" with. 

Everything else, has been good.

I still want to get that Milk & Honey Hydrating Cream (or whatever its called) and another Olive & Hibiscus Butter.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> That 1st oder was the only one I had a "Situation" with.
> 
> Everything else, has been good.
> 
> I still want to get that Milk & Honey Hydrating Cream (or whatever its called) and another Olive & Hibiscus Butter.


i hear most people seem to love the hibiscus leave in so thatll be the first thing i try


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *i hear most people seem to love the hibiscus leave in so thatll be the first thing i try*


 
@chebaby

Yeah...that is getting really good reviews. 

I may put that on my list.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Yeah...that is getting really good reviews.
> 
> *I may put that on my list.*


 go on and make your list


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> :giggle go on and make your list


 
chebaby

Waiting on that 4th of July Discount  And I can't be spendin' BJ's monnneeee


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Waiting on that 4th of July Discount  And I can't be spendin' BJ's monnneeee


bj betta have my store stocked. she playing games man


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> bj betta have my store stocked. she playing games man


 
chebaby

She gone be ready!  Guess I'll hafta' stay up late.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> She gone be ready!  Guess I'll hafta' stay up late.


oh its one of them when-da-clock-strikes-12 sales


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> oh its one of them when-da-clock-strikes-12 sales


 
chebaby

I don't knowerplexed  But Imma be On It!


----------



## mkd

So now that mj curly meringue is working so well, I feel like need 2 more jars.  Why? It makes no sense , this jar from Che will probably last until the end of the year.  It would make more sense to wait for their bogo right?  this is what I am talking about. Something becomes a staple and I feel the need to hoard it.  That's why I have umpteen bottles of Kbb sa and am over it now. Smh


----------



## chebaby

mkd said:


> So now that mj curly meringue is working so well, I feel like need 2 more jars.  Why? It makes no sense , this jar from Che will probably last until the end of the year.  It would make more sense to wait for their bogo right?  this is what I am talking about. Something becomes a staple and I feel the need to hoard it.  That's why I have umpteen bottles of Kbb sa and am over it now. Smh


i do the same thing
logically i say wait for the bogo, but you already know if it were me i wouldnt wait.
shoot im over here trying to stop myself from purchasing more DM dcc after i said i never would again. its a crazy cycle.


----------



## mkd

chebaby right, then we end up with a bunch of stuff that we don't love any longer.  When is the mj bogo? Black Friday or around christmas?  Maybe I will make it until then.


----------



## chebaby

mkd said:


> @chebaby right, then we end up with a bunch of stuff that we don't love any longer.  When is the mj bogo? Black Friday or around christmas?  Maybe I will make it until then.


exactly, like you, i was sitting here with 4 bottles of kbb sa and i didnt even like it that much anymore

its around christmas if im not mistaken. and i think target honors the sale too.


----------



## Eisani

IDareT'sHair said:


> Eisani
> 
> Yes...That Isha is really good.  Alot more Moisturizing than BM.
> 
> But she's out from today until July 6th.



Damn Gina. I wanna buy now! Don't nobody ever have what I want when I want it. That ham, no burger **** don't work for me.


----------



## Charz

Eisani what did you get from beauty.com?


----------



## Eisani

Boo got my car detailed today and putsome kind of cotton candy freshener in here and OMG  It smells dreamy! He's my taxi...drank a lil too much at my meeting  Its about to storm so we gone put the car up and get in bed and watch movies.


----------



## bronzebomb

Miss Jessie's BOGO is not honored at Target, only www.missjessies.com and all retailers except Target.  

I received a notice in my mailbox for something...  I don't know what it is...I like opening boxes.

I want some of the Koils by Nature Shealoe Conditioner, I like her products. but she is a little pricey.  

Has anyone ordered from Freaky Zeke (Mozeke) lately? I really like the Carrot Protein Mask and the Cupuacu Twisting Butter.  I hope Napata twisitng butter can top this!

Curl Junkie is calling my name.  I guess that's what addicts say.

I don't think I want to try anything else...


----------



## 13StepsAhead

Evening ladies

Got in form the gym and co-washed with Organix citrus mandarin curling conditioner. Purchased this while I was transitioning and hated it, now my hair loves it. Now only if I can find it again.


----------



## chebaby

i cant wait until my koils by nature shea aloe leave in gets here. i hear it has major slip(which doesnt really matter because i never detangle outside the shower). if i werent going to the beach this saturday i would do a wash and go with the shea aloe and dm dcc.


----------



## destine2grow

chebaby said:


> i think im about to purchase curl junkie coffee cocoa curl cream lite. its the only product from the line i cant get on the ground, i can get the regular on the ground but i dont really like the regular one.
> also some time this week im going to pick up the argan and olive conditioner to use as a co wash that i can just leave in. i think its lighter than shea butter rinse so i can alternate the two.


 chebaby I will be waiting on your reviews. I have both items on my list.


chebaby said:


> welp, i wont be making another purchase from them. not even if i love the milk and leave in. yall can quote me on that


 
Now you know we aint listening to you. I think sometimes you just things just to hear your self say them.

I want to purchase something so bad. I am trying to hold out for BJ


----------



## Ltown

Charz said:


> Ltown I have some you can have, i got 3 jars.



Charz, wow thanks we'll work that when you grt back this way.


----------



## Eisani

Charz said:


> @Eisani what did you get from beauty.com?



 Just more primer potion and 3 nail polishes (Pop Beauty Grass, Ocean and Violetta). I was good.

ETA: So much for watching movies. "That boy in there sleep."


----------



## destine2grow

Eisani I love UD primer potion.


----------



## destine2grow

Oh I forgot to mention that I receive my shipping notice for aveyou. I already plan on trying the argan oil next. I will get the smoothing lotion once I finish at least 1 leave in.


----------



## EllePixie

bronzebomb said:


> @Charz & @EllePixie
> 
> Your hair curls naturally, right? Mine does not. I have to manipulate the hair for definition. I've tried gels and I cannot do a wash and go. Twisting is my only option. I'm hoping someone with 4B hair can give me a heads up on CJ products. _MiraCurl, KCCC, Eco Styler did not do anything for my hair._
> 
> Let us know how the cleansers work. I've started the gym routine as well, I'd like something to keep my hair clean and moisturized if I decide to was more frequently.


 
bronzebomb, if you need to manipulate your hair to get definition, I suggest the CJ Honey Butta for twists. It's one of my faves. Some people also like Aloe Fix for twists, but I don't like that gel that much. I think it has too much glycerin and too many oils for me.


----------



## Zaz

Oh snap, how did I not realise Hairveda had $2.50 samples and free shipping  *resists for half a second before deciding to place an order*


----------



## Charz

@Zaz watch out for the samples, I have heard that they are very small and packaged in the same kind of packaging that ketup and mayo packets at fast food restaurants are. Not sure if that is still true.


----------



## 13StepsAhead

Mernin ladies 

I'm sitting here thinking about what I want from HV... Since My b-day is coming up and I'll be on vaca during that time I don't want to leave my hair out so I'm debating on senegalese twist or a sew-in with BoBraz hair. Decisions Decisions..... I'm leaning towards the sew-in becasue I really don't want to sit in a braiding for a long time...


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Hi all. DH and I returned last night from a very long weekend in NY/NJ where we had a little too much fun .




IDareT'sHair said:


> Lawd Knows....we shouldna' gotten into the "Name Game" Cause Lawd Jeeezus how could I forget @curlyhersheygirl
> 
> That Playa' Hauls.....


I got called out. You should see my July 4th list


----------



## natura87

Hello ladies.

Last night I  detangled with Tresemme Naturals and poo'd with a sample size Nexfaze Shea butter shampoo. It had SLS but I really needed to clarify. I followed that up with a homemade DC (bananas, honey, coconut milk and EVOO). I wish someone would have told me that coconut milk smells like death and  rank hot butt. I made the Dc so I figured I might as well use it but I was gagging the entire time. I left that on for a little bit and rinsed it out with YTCarrots conditioner. 

I am wearing a wash and go right now. I used Shea Moisture Curl and Style Milk.

I finished the Nexfaze poo, Tresemme Naturals conditioner and an Aussie leave in conditioner refresher spray.

I have a few more uses of the Shea Moisture C and S Milk. I love that stuff, defiantly a repurchase.


----------



## natura87

Zaz said:


> Oh snap, how did I not realise Hairveda had $2.50 samples and free shipping  *resists for half a second before deciding to place an order*



WHAAAAAAAT?


----------



## Eisani

Hey! My itch still hasnt been scratched. Idk what to do!


----------



## destine2grow

Morning ladies!!

I just received an email from aveyou saying happy birthday, with an $5 off coupon. Now my birthday is not until december. I wonder where they got that info from.

So since I received the coupon I went to the site and I started looking at Deva care and Deva curl products. Do you ladies know what the difference is between the two products?


----------



## destine2grow

Eisani gone head an get you something


----------



## destine2grow

Zaz said:


> Oh snap, how did I not realise Hairveda had $2.50 samples and free shipping  *resists for half a second before deciding to place an order*


 
I didn't know that.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Afternoon Ladies....Sitting here doing a HOT with EVOO.  Called in sick today.  Still really congested.erplexed

Will co-wash after the Soaps with Hairveda MoistPRO and do a Komaza Protein Rx and DC with QB Moringa.

Will check in on you lovelies later.

Got my Shipping Notice from Claudie which is good, because she is on vacay until July 6th.


----------



## 13StepsAhead

destine2grow said:


> Morning ladies!!
> 
> I just received an email from aveyou saying happy birthday, with an $5 off coupon. Now my birthday is not until december. I wonder where they got that info from.
> 
> So since I received the coupon I went to the site and I started looking at Deva care and Deva curl products. Do you ladies know what the difference is between the two products?



Can you use your coupon with the $15 off code?


----------



## 13StepsAhead

IDareT'sHair said:


> Afternoon Ladies....Sitting here doing a HOT with EVOO.  Called in sick today.  Still really congested.erplexed
> 
> Will co-wash after the Soaps with Hairveda MoistPRO and do a Komaza Protein Rx and DC with QB Moringa.
> 
> Will check in on you lovelies later.
> 
> Got my Shipping Notice from Claudie which is good, because she is on vacay until July 6th.



Hope you feel better T! Sounds like a nice way to spend your sick day.


----------



## 13StepsAhead

Eisani said:


> Hey! My itch still hasnt been scratched. Idk what to do!



I know what you mean.... I really want buy something, but I'm trying to hold out. I'm going clothes shopping this weekend so I'll feel much better after that.


----------



## natura87

Watching Youtube videos helps me fight the urge not to buy things. As of late I have been checking out reveiws for UFD,BFH, Enso Naturals, Curl Junkie and stash videos.


----------



## Zaz

Charz I decided against it anyway, I keep reading jokes on here about how slow her shipping is so I decided to get Beemine and Komaza samples from Sage (didn't even know about this place, this thread will be the death of me  ) then they didn't have what I wanted so now I've got bupkis


----------



## Ltown

Hi ladies!  I had another hair disaster the cornrow weren't tight but the weight of the braids was too stressful for my scalp.  I have blisters, i had pain last night wash, oiled. So this morning i stay home took them out.  I can't afford to lose anymore hair.  Don't care about the $$$ health, scalp more important,  someone must of put the houx on me never in my life have i had so much problems.  I'm sore so off to take some drug


----------



## Zaz

destine2grow said:


> Morning ladies!!
> 
> I just received an email from aveyou saying happy birthday, with an $5 off coupon. Now my birthday is not until december. I wonder where they got that info from.
> 
> *So since I received the coupon I went to the site and I started looking at Deva care and Deva curl products. Do you ladies know what the difference is between the two products*?



I was wondering the same thing a couple of days ago, I think they just had a rebranding at some point and DevaCurl falls under the DevaCare umbrella along with their DevaChan salon and everything else to do with their brand. But at some point they were releasing their haircare products under the name DevaCare.
It's all the same names, prices and the logo looks the same just the Care stuff is white with green lettering and the Curl stuff is green with white lettering. The Curl is what they sell at Ulta so I'm guessing it's newer.


----------



## Zaz

Ltown feel better :hug:

I placed an order with Sage anyway and got samples of Bee Mine's Bee Hold Curly, Komaza Care's Shea Butter Hair Lotion and Coconut Curl Hair Lotion.
I wanted to try Deja's hair milk but they were out, and from Komaza they were out of the Kalifia and Coconut styling puddings so I'll try those next time.


----------



## Eisani

13StepsAhead said:


> I know what you mean.... I really want buy something, but I'm trying to hold out. I'm going clothes shopping this weekend so I'll feel much better after that.



Yea...I just ordered three sundresses  

*peeks at aveyou*


----------



## 13StepsAhead

OK, so I decided to get the BoBraz install, Now the only problem with that is:eyebrows2...... The BSS that sells this hair also sells Qhemet, curl junkie, curls and a butt load of other goodies. Hopefully I can go in and get my hair and get out


----------



## chebaby

Ltown said:


> Hi ladies!  I had another hair disaster the cornrow weren't tight but the weight of the braids was too stressful for my scalp.  I have blisters, i had pain last night wash, oiled. So this morning i stay home took them out.  I can't afford to lose anymore hair.  Don't care about the $$$ health, scalp more important,  someone must of put the houx on me never in my life have i had so much problems.  I'm sore so off to take some drug


wow sorry to hear that. braids are tricky. either they are too tight or too heavy.


----------



## mkd

oh man Ltown, I am so sorry!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ltown  WOW Ltown.  Please feel better soon.  You gone hafta' go back to the 'basic-basics' with little to no manipulation.  Please be careful.

Sitting under the dryer doing a Protein Treatment with Komaza Hair Care Protein Strengthener.  _*will repurchase at some point*_ I still have about 1-2 more uses.  It's a good protein treatment and it's inexpensive.

Cowashed with Hairveda MoistPRO.  Will Steam in a few.  Will use up 1 Box of Matrix Biolage Ceramides.  I have 1 Box (5 Vials) Left.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

1 of My Enso's is Out for Delivery.....So it should be here today.  And maybe I'll get my Jasmine today?erplexed

I don't have anything else coming except 1 more Enso, a Swap with Beauty and a Box or 2 from my other e-Sisters!

So....I'm looking out for those.


----------



## Charz

Ltown im so sorry, if u need to talk to someone you can give me a call, im high on drugs so I should be entertaining at the least 

Zaz yeah i would wait for a sale from HV her prices during a sale are so cheap, if you are willing to deal with a long shipping wait. Have u tried Qhemet? Sorry I prolly already asked, i dont remember.


----------



## Eisani

Zaz said:


> I was wondering the same thing a couple of days ago, I think they just had a rebranding at some point and DevaCurl falls under the DevaCare umbrella along with their DevaChan salon and everything else to do with their brand. But at some point they were releasing their haircare products under the name DevaCare.
> It's all the same names, prices and the logo looks the same just the Care stuff is white with green lettering and the Curl stuff is green with white lettering. The Curl is what they sell at Ulta so I'm guessing it's newer.


 It was my understanding that DevaCare is for color treated hair and DevaCurl is for curlies(?) I don't know, don't get me to lying. 

So uh, I'm takinga field trip to BBW after work. Thre ued to be two rigt across the street from each other, but one moved so instead of hitting three this evening, I'll only get to stop by two. I'd created a cart online, but I prefer instant gratification when it comes to BBW.


----------



## destine2grow

13StepsAhead said:


> Can you use your coupon with the $15 off code?


 13StepsAhead I haven't tried it with the $15 off coupon.I am pretty sure tho that I will only be able to use 1 at a time.


Ltown said:


> Hi ladies! I had another hair disaster the cornrow weren't tight but the weight of the braids was too stressful for my scalp. I have blisters, i had pain last night wash, oiled. So this morning i stay home took them out. I can't afford to lose anymore hair. Don't care about the $$$ health, scalp more important, someone must of put the houx on me never in my life have i had so much problems. I'm sore so off to take some drug


 Ltown I am so sorry to hear this. Have you been to a Derm to see why your scalp is so sensitive now. I do remember in the last challenge you mention some essential oil causing a problem. I would stick to the basics like T suggested. I know how frustrating you might feel but we are here for you.


Zaz said:


> @Ltown feel better :hug:
> 
> I placed an order with Sage anyway and got samples of Bee Mine's Bee Hold Curly, Komaza Care's Shea Butter Hair Lotion and Coconut Curl Hair Lotion.
> I wanted to try *Deja's hair milk* but they were out, and from Komaza they were out of the Kalifia and Coconut styling puddings so I'll try those next time.


 Zaz this is my ish right now. Thanks to chebaby. When Bee Mine have a slae I will purchase the 16oz size. I can't be with out this product. I have yet to try her other products. I here her dc is the ish too.

I feeling real tired. Its that time of the month and I am anemic so I really don't feel like doing nothing. I thought I was going to faint earlier. 

I just finish doing dd hair. I dc with HV phtyo acai berry and cowash with BFH yarrow and hibisus and used HV moist 24/7 as a rinse out.

I followed up with CJ Hibiscus and banana honey leave in.(i'm on the fence about this one) I used SM curl and style milk as my moisturizer and also used Enso Olive and Honey hydrating butter(this crap will not be a repurchase )I also used Enso serum to seal

Now the reason I used the Olive and Honey butter was to give her hair an hold. I also wanted to give it another shot to redeem itself. All this product does is sit on the hair and gives a temporary feel of moisture. In the end it makes your hair hard. Maybe thats what makes it good as an hold

She has her hair in ponytails. that are split in 2 and twisted with 3 beads on the end. Oh I must say that HV cons are the bomb.com for detangling.

I still need to do my hair. I must do something to it today. I hope I feel like it.

Oh and T feel better. At least you are doing your hair today. You probably needed this break from work anyway.


----------



## destine2grow

Eisani said:


> It was my understanding that DevaCare is for color treated hair and DevaCurl is for curlies(?) I don't know, don't get me to lying.
> 
> So uh, I'm takinga field trip to BBW after work. Thre ued to be two rigt across the street from each other, but one moved so instead of hitting three this evening, I'll only get to stop by two. I'd created a cart online, but I prefer instant gratification when it comes to BBW.


 
Eisani I think you are right b/c when you click on DevaColor(on aveyou) it takes you to the DevaCurls products.


----------



## chebaby

guess what came in the mail today? my enso id like to know how i got my box before T got hers. and my tracking was never updated, does that mean the tracking number was bogus? i was in a rush so i didnt have time to look in the box but ill play with them tonight lol.

last night i took a big section in the back of my head and shingled through ohm sweet hair pudding. that stuff beats out DM dcc any day. i found my replacement and it was more moisturizing on my hair than the komaza. i wish i could do a wash and go with it this weekend but im going to the beach so wash and go is out.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *guess what came in the mail today? my enso id like to know how i got my box before T got hers. and my tracking was never updated, does that mean the tracking number was bogus? *i was in a rush so i didnt have time to look in the box but ill play with them tonight lol.


 
@chebaby

Gurl....That's a Hotmess. One says "Delivered"

I haven't checked my mail yet, but the one I placed before it says it's still in California.

I hope you got the right stuff! You could have my stuff .....


----------



## chebaby

sunday i will pre poo with vatika oil, shampoo with cd black vanilla, and condition with AO GPB and put my hair back in two braids using enso hibiscus leave in. i hope i like it.


today i cleansed my hair with cj daily fix and then co washed and detangled with AO GPB and ssi okra. oh yea and last night after i finished playing in my hair i oiled it with vatika oil. im starting to really love this oil.
im put my hair back in two braids using komaza shea lotion. my hair didnt have time to dry all the way but i kept my scarf on my whole way to work so its nice and slick like i like.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Gurl....That's a Hotmess. One says "Delivered"
> 
> I haven't checked my mail yet, but the one I placed before it says it's still in California.
> 
> I hope you got the right stuff! You could have my stuff .....


and my box looks beat up if my crap spilled out its gonna be on and popin. i dont have time to email them and fight with them to get a replacement. as my friend says "they better get to gettin on the good foot"


----------



## chebaby

destine2grow, im glad you like the bee mine deja. i might try it again when i used it(only once) it left little white bits all over my head just like HV sitrinilla did.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *and my box looks beat up if my crap spilled out its gonna be on and popin. i dont have time to email them and fight with them to get a replacement.* as my friend says "they better get to gettin on the good foot"


 
chebaby

Yo' Stuff prolly ai-irte  I need to check my mail after my hair dries.

Wonder where my Jasmine IZ


----------



## chebaby

oh and ive been using noxema cleansing pads on my face and the bumps are clearing up so maybe i wont have to walk around all summer with a bumpy face

also i was checking my stash today and i got rid of most of my leave ins which is great because i only have stuff i like. like dew, cd hair milk, komaza shea lotion, kckt and aveda be curly. only other thing i have is curls milkshake which is good but im over it. oh and kbb sa. oh and kbb milk and cj smoothing lotion.  i guess i still have a lot


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Yo' Stuff prolly ai-irte  I need to check my mail after my hair dries.
> 
> Wonder where my Jasmine IZ


enso starting off on the wrong foot. i hope everyone stocked up


----------



## destine2grow

chebaby said:


> @destine2grow, im glad you like the bee mine deja. i might try it again when i used it(only once) it left little white bits all over my head just like HV sitrinilla did.


 


chebaby said:


> oh and ive been using noxema cleansing pads on my face and the bumps are clearing up so maybe i wont have to walk around all summer with a bumpy face
> 
> also i was checking my stash today and i got rid of most of my leave ins which is great because i only have stuff i like. like dew, cd hair milk, komaza shea lotion, kckt and aveda be curly. only other thing i have is curls milkshake which is good but im over it. oh and kbb sa. oh and kbb milk and cj smoothing lotion.  i guess i still have a lot


 
chebaby your lost is my gain . Oh yeah u still have a lot of stuff if you can keep naming things. I wanted to try kbb hair nectar and the sa but I don't know since she can't list the right ingredients.


----------



## Eisani

chebaby said:


> last night i took a big section in the back of my head and shingled through ohm sweet hair pudding. that stuff beats out DM dcc any day. i found my replacement and it was more moisturizing on my hair than the komaza. i wish i could do a wash and go with it this weekend but im going to the beach so wash and go is out.


 I found a jar of sweet hair pudding not too long ago. I started to toss it but I opened the lid and was reminded of how good it smells and decided to keep it. 

I put my blow dried hair in a banana clip today. I'm loving my big ol' Rudy Huxtable ponytail! Blow drying is still a win! My friend's neighbor offered to braid my hair, but I don't want braids. On second thought, I may let her braid just one side like right over my ear for something funky.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *enso starting off on the wrong foot. i hope everyone stocked up*


 
chebaby

Girl.......Leave The Folks Alone. 

They gone be fine.........

_*wonders why 1st order still in cali?*_


----------



## chebaby

destine2grow said:


> @chebaby your lost is my gain . Oh yeah u still have a lot of stuff if you can keep naming things. I wanted to try kbb hair nectar and the sa but I don't know since she can't list the right ingredients.


trust me, the ingredients on the bottle is whats inside the bottle. i personally thinks shes leaving the old ingredients on the website by no mistake. shes doing it because she knows if she changes the ingredients on the site then there will be a major uproar about her changing the formula. right now she can just tell people oh we are still working on the new website. my ***
i told yall how i called her about her hair cream being different and she told me there was no change how you gonna fool a pj that stays looking at ingredients. chile please.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Girl.......Leave The Folks Alone.
> 
> They gone be fine.........
> 
> _*wonders why 1st order still in cali?*_


yea theyll be juuuussssstttt fine.

so when you making your bulk order


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl

Curly....gotta tell 'ya.....I'm liking that Qhemet Moringa. (Now I wish I woulda' ordered some during the Sale).

It's a little too thin to Steam with, but I'm Steaming with it anyway. I really like it. 

Don't know if it would/could get HG Status with me, because right now that's only for HV Sitrinillah and AV Ashlii, but I'm enjoying the thin-side.

Speaking of Steaming @chebaby I haven't heard you saying you've Steamed Lately?erplexed


----------



## chebaby

Eisani said:


> I found a jar of sweet hair pudding not too long ago. I started to toss it but I opened the lid and was reminded of how good it smells and decided to keep it.
> 
> I put my blow dried hair in a banana clip today. I'm loving my big ol' Rudy Huxtable ponytail! Blow drying is still a win! My friend's neighbor offered to braid my hair, but I don't want braids. On second thought, I may let her braid just one side like right over my ear for something funky.


if you use the ohm let me know how you like it. like EllePixie said, her jars are always different. its not very different, and its no formula problem, i just think sometimes she whips it more than others. this jar of mine has major slip and i dont remember my other jars having slip.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> 
> Curly....gotta tell 'ya.....I'm liking that Qhemet Moringa. (Now I wish I woulda' ordered some during the Sale).
> 
> It's a little too thin to Steam with, but I'm Steaming with it anyway. I really like it.
> 
> Don't know if it would/could get HG Status with me, because right now that's only for HV Sitrinillah and AV Ashlii, but I'm enjoying the thin-side.
> 
> Speaking of Steaming @chebaby I haven't heard you saying you've Steamed Lately?erplexed


i steamed 2 weeks ago with a&s. the first time i steamed with claudies protein and last time with jasmines a&s. my hair turned out fine but i think i like a&s better without steam.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> yea theyll be juuuussssstttt fine.
> 
> *so when you making your bulk order*


 

chebaby

Imma see what they do July 4th.  And if my stuff eva' leaves Cali.

But Right now, I gotta focus on BJ:eye:.....


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *i steamed 2 weeks ago with a&s*. the first time i steamed with claudies protein and last time with jasmines a&s. my hair turned out fine but i think i like a&s better without steam.


 
2 Weeks Ago!  I'm prolly a Steam-Fein.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> 2 Weeks Ago!  I'm prolly a Steam-Fein.


yea i think im just gonna steam once a month. in between i co wash at least 3 times a week and once a week i condition in the shower for 10 minutes. so steaming once a month for 20 minutes is good enough for me because any more than that and ill be mush city.
next time i steam will be with claudies protein.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Imma see what they do July 4th.  And if my stuff eva' leaves Cali.
> 
> But Right now, I gotta focus on BJ:eye:.....


well enso aint getting no more of my money lol. really theres nothing else from them i want. i was just gonna get the butter cream and blue malva lotion just to try but im not that interested.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

Imma do a Claudie Haul when she opens back up July 6th.  Lemme know if you want something.

I swapped beauty for Claudie Reconstructor, so I can scratch that off my list. 

But I will get a coupla' other things.  Maybe another Protein, the Fortifying, Quinoa #1 and some Satin Hair Milk.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Imma do a Claudie Haul when she opens back up July 6th.  Lemme know if you want something.
> 
> I swapped beauty for Claudie Reconstructor, so I can scratch that off my list.
> 
> But I will get a coupla' other things.  Maybe another Protein, the Fortifying, Quinoa #1 and some Satin Hair Milk.


hmmm im tempted to get more of her protein conditioner but i dont want to get too attached to it because i know i wont be ordering it all the time. im going to pick up my old fave giovanni xtreme tomorrow so ill use that to steam and see how it does.
im gonna have to pass on the claudies but thanx


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *hmmm im tempted to get more of her protein conditioner but i dont want to get too attached to it because i know i wont be ordering it all the time.*
> *im gonna have to pass on the claudies but thanx *


 
chebaby

Hmp. 

Well... You have until July 6th to change Your Mind Once or Twice


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

Gurl......My Enso Box looks like it was in a practice round with Mike Tyson or Holyfield.

It got the Big Beat Down

It is the Blue Malva although I ordered the 16 ounce DC'er.  (It's still in Cali)


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Hmp.
> 
> Well... *You have until July 6th to change Your Mind Once or Twice*





IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Gurl......My Enso Box looks like it was in a practice round with Mike Tyson or Holyfield.
> 
> It got the Big Beat Down
> 
> It is the Blue Malva although I ordered the 16 ounce DC'er.  (It's still in Cali)


girl whats up with them boxes. i have never gotten a beat up box in the mail before. its like they ran all the way across several states in the heat and thunder storm to get us our boxes thats why the tracking number didnt work for me.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> 
> Curly....gotta tell 'ya.....I'm liking that Qhemet Moringa. (Now I wish I woulda' ordered some during the Sale).
> 
> It's a little too thin to Steam with, but I'm Steaming with it anyway. I really like it.
> 
> Don't know if it would/could get HG Status with me, because right now that's only for HV Sitrinillah and AV Ashlii, but I'm enjoying the thin-side.
> 
> Speaking of Steaming @chebaby I haven't heard you saying you've Steamed Lately?erplexed


 
I'm glad you like it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *I'm glad you like it*.


 
curlyhershey

Yes...I Do.

Imma use it again Sunday.  I may finish it up.  No back-ups tho'.


----------



## Zaz

Charz
That was my original plan to just wait for a sale but at $2.50 w free shipping, I figured I'd get a feel for some of her products before her next sale. I went back and read it and it does say pouches  I'll wait it out till her next sale and take a chance on them since it's so cheap. At the very least I would repurchase the moist 24/7 for cowashing. Thanks again for that 

I did try Qhemet, I  their AOHC I think it could replace all my other products if I wasn't a PJing fool. I only got samples due to a mixup but I'll wait for their next sale to get a couple of jars and try some of their other things.

Eisani I guess I just made up my own story about the two Deva lines and just ran with it


----------



## Ltown

Thanks ladies!  I had braids before but i guess what was is not now, and basic buns  will be for my ps this summer until my hair grow back.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhershey
> 
> Yes...I Do.
> 
> Imma use it again Sunday. I may finish it up. No back-ups tho'.


 
She said she may have another sale in August.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Zaz said:


> if I wasn't a PJing fool.


 
@Zaz

My "Quote" for today



Ltown said:


> *and basic buns will be for my ps this summer until my hair grow back*.


 
@Ltown

Yeah, Slow it way down and just do the Buns.


----------



## 13StepsAhead

Evening ladies.... I'm under the steamer with tigi bed head and AE garlic mask on my scalp. Depending on how my hair feels  I may use joico kpak conditioner as a rinse out. Today I will definitely use up a SM Yucca and Baobab milk and I'll probably crack open another (I love this stuff)


----------



## IDareT'sHair

13StepsAhead said:


> Evening ladies.... I'm under the steamer with tigi bed head and AE garlic mask on my scalp. Depending on how my hair feels I may use joico kpak conditioner as a rinse out. *Today I will definitely use up a SM Yucca and Baobab milk and I'll probably crack open another (I love this stuff)*


 
13StepsAhead

Which one?  I still have 'yet' to try any SM Products.erplexed

curlyhersheygirl

Thanks for the Info Curly!


----------



## 13StepsAhead

IDareT'sHair said:


> 13StepsAhead
> 
> Which one?  I still have 'yet' to try any SM Products.erplexed
> 
> curlyhersheygirl
> 
> Thanks for the Info Curly!



IDareT'sHair it's this one here


----------



## IDareT'sHair

13StepsAhead said:


> @IDareT'sHair it's this one here


 
13StepsAhead

Sounds Good.  Thanks!  

I'll hafta' wait for Walgreens to have another B1 G1 or whatever they had a while back.

They also had a Detox Conditioner I was _some-what_ interested in.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Using Bee Mine Luscious.  I have a little less than 1/2 Jar.  Really Contemplating if I'll replace this one.erplexed  

Not too sure.  Love the smell.  And I like it just fine.  

But wouldn't miss it if I didn't have it.erplexed


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair, after im done with bee mine i wont repurchase either, esp. since i cant get it locally anymore. and i only really purchased them because the luscious and the curly butter are fantastic on twists, however i rarely do twists and they dont make my braid outs look the way i like. so i dont need them. also right now im in love with sweet hair pudding and that is a products i can use on twists, wash and go styles, puffs and all. even braid outs.


----------



## Loves Harmony

I wish someone would of told me about the Redken anti snap leave in. That product is the bomb.com ( as my mom would say). I washed, dc.hv dc, leave in w/ redken, moist w/ oyin dew, seal w/ evoo, and plait my hair. 

I have to be at the hospital at 7:30 am to have my surgery. Hope it goes well.


----------



## Eisani

Welp, I went to only one BBW store, but I hauled fo da lawd. Now I have a crap load of stuff in the trunk I'ma have to sneak in the house and put away like it's BEEN here


----------



## Eisani

Loves Harmony said:


> I wish someone would of told me about the Redken anti snap leave in. That product is the bomb.com ( as my mom would say). I washed, dc.hv dc, leave in w/ redken, moist w/ oyin dew, seal w/ evoo, and plait my hair.
> 
> I have to be at the hospital at 7:30 am to have my surgery. Hope it goes will.



You'll be just fine! Prayers for a speedy recovery!


----------



## mkd

Good luck Loves Harmony.

chebaby, I like ohm sweet pudding but I am putting all my stylets down for miss jessies right now.  The ohm smells so good though. 

I won't repurchase bee mine luscious, I am feeling lotion like moisturizers right now.


----------



## Zaz

Have you ladies read about this? Different companies being sued for mislabeling their products as organic. The list is pretty long, but a couple of names stood out to me:

Aubrey Organics, Inc: Collagen & Almond Enriching Moisturizing Lotion
Curls, LLC: Curlicious Curls Cleansing Cream Organic Shampoo
Kinky-Curly Hair Care: Kinky-Curly Spiral Spritz

The full article is here: http://bglhonline.com/2011/06/cosmetics-companies-sued-for-mislabeling-organic-products/


----------



## destine2grow

Hey ladies I just use the last of SSI okra recon. She need to hurry up and have a sale. I am one click away from ordering the 16oz but her shipping is just not the bomb.com


----------



## 13StepsAhead

Just finished up the the SM Yucca milk. Since I had enough to do my entire head I decided not to open another bottle. Instead I will use up the rest of this KCKT (there's one about 1/4 left in the bottle)


----------



## Charz

@Loves Harmony good luck and i hope you have a great recovery!


----------



## beautyaddict1913

13StepsAhead are u repurchasing the Yucca Milk? What do you think of it?

Hello ladies. It has been raining cats and dogs here and it will be raining until Saturday. Today was just awful! I started preparing my life for taking down my hair when I realized I didn't have an eyebrow archer (thats what I use to cut the threads) and since I got in from work late I decided to wait until tomoro. With all this rain thats a good idea anyway! Im just ready to do my hair and start using up some stuff. I stayed up really late last night lurking on yt and planning my bday haul. My bday is next month. Im hauling at Sephora, MAC, and Nordstrom. idk if I will get any online hair goodies. I should ask for the maxiglide for my bday now that I think of it lol!


----------



## Loves Harmony

Charz said:


> @Loves Harmony good luck and i hope you have a great recovery!


 

Thanks alot sweetie! 
     Anyone know a good butter that do not include shea butter as the base?


----------



## beautyaddict1913

IDareT'sHair said:


> @13StepsAhead
> 
> Which one? I still have 'yet' to try any SM Products.erplexed
> 
> @curlyhersheygirl
> 
> Thanks for the Info Curly!


 
IDareT'sHair I didn't know you hadn't tried any SM products. I will send u a masque since my cup runneth over with them lol. Just wanna warn u its a heavy deep treatment so u may only need a little when u use it!


----------



## beautyaddict1913

Loves Harmony said:


> Thanks alot sweetie!
> Anyone know a good butter that do not include shea butter as the base?


 
Hairveda's green tea butter or try camden grey for butters like almond butter, hempseed butter, mango, etc.


----------



## destine2grow

beautyaddict1913 I haven't hauled Mac in a while I do want the lip glass the afrobella did for the bloggers obsession. I also want the sun power and refined deeper. Now from Sephora I need to pick up some of Kat D Von palettes. I haven't purchase any makeup in awhile. Maybe when I get a few more things I will start back hauling makeup.

I also want to try HV green tea butter. Can it be used on the scalp. I also want some of her almond glaze. I need to know what other items she is going to have on sale.... sigh. I guess I will be staying up late that night.


----------



## 13StepsAhead

beautyaddict1913 said:


> @13StepsAhead *are u repurchasing the Yucca Milk? What do you think of it?*
> 
> Hello ladies. It has been raining cats and dogs here and it will be raining until Saturday. Today was just awful! I started preparing my life for taking down my hair when I realized I didn't have an eyebrow archer (thats what I use to cut the threads) and since I got in from work late I decided to wait until tomoro. With all this rain thats a good idea anyway! Im just ready to do my hair and start using up some stuff. I stayed up really late last night lurking on yt and planning my bday haul. My bday is next month. Im hauling at Sephora, MAC, and Nordstrom. idk if I will get any online hair goodies. I should ask for the maxiglide for my bday now that I think of it lol!


 
beautyaddict1913 I have 3 more so once I finish those I will def repurchase. I really like it; it makes my hair really soft/moisturized and it has great slip . My hair is already thick, so I haven't paid attention to the "thickening" factor. Some people dont care go the smell but I like it.


----------



## destine2grow

13StepsAhead my walgreens  and target don't carry the Yucca Milk. I wonder if it is as good as the curl and style one. I really like that one. It will be my go to when I am out of my staple moisturizer which is BM deja hair milk and SM curl and style will be my back up. Walgreens need to have another BOGO. Oh, how is the SM mist? I want to try that next.


----------



## 13StepsAhead

destine2grow said:


> 13StepsAhead my walgreens  and target don't carry the Yucca Milk. I wonder if it is as good as the curl and style one. I really like that one. It will be my go to when I am out of my staple moisturizer which is BM deja hair milk and SM curl and style will be my back up. Walgreens need to have another BOGO. Oh, how is the SM mist? I want to try that next.



I have curl and style milk but haven't used that one in a while. Next wash I'll do a comparison of the two and let you know which I like better. As for the mist it's really good as far as moisture is concerned (replaced Donna Marie moisture mist on my list). I havent been using it for shine or hold so I can't speak to that.


----------



## destine2grow

13StepsAhead I am glad to know that the mist is good for moisture. This is exactly what I want it to do, if it adds shine and hold thats an added bonus for me. I think I might pick it up tomorrow.


----------



## Shay72

mkd said:


> I stock pile staples too. I fear running out of them. Any time I get down to my last bottle, I feel like I need to order 3 more.


 This is me.



chebaby said:


> my sage shipped today so i should have it thursday.
> my enso tracking number still says that usps was notified to expect a package, but not that it shipped


 


IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Yeah, my Enso finally moved. But it is stuck in Cali. I have 2 orders coming. The 2nd one still says the Shipper was Notified (or whatever).
> 
> I have that 16 ounce DC'er & another Spritz and then 2 of the Blue Malva.


 


chebaby said:


> over on NC.com a lot of people said there package didnt move for several days what kinda shiggidy is that??


 


chebaby said:


> and my box looks beat up if my crap spilled out its gonna be on and popin. i dont have time to email them and fight with them to get a replacement. as my friend says "they better get to gettin on the good foot"


 
My box was beat up too. What is that really about? Also just like EmpressRi said in her video they notify the shipper but take forever to actually ship it. I feel like mine sat there for at least 2 weeks. They trying to be slick with that ish but that don't work with pjs .  

I finished a DB's Pumpkin Conditioner. No back ups. I need to do a DB haul.


----------



## natura87

I cut my finger trying to take the wrapper off a package. What kinda mess is that?

I have a can of coconut milk I want to get rid if.  I might chuck it or just try to use it quickly cuz after smelling it yesterday I ill never buy that stuff again. I have a love hate relationship with anything coconutty.


----------



## Ltown

Loves Harmony, I wish you safe recovery with your surgery.


----------



## Eisani

So uh, is Claudie nem about to launch an actual website? When I did a Google search, claudieshairrevitalizer.com popped up, but when I clicked the link it said they were updating the site. I'm so impatient and the 6th seems so far away! 

Oh yea, good morning!


----------



## 13StepsAhead

Good Morning ladies,

We are 2 days away from HV’s sale and the new conditioner. I wish she would hurry up and post the details, so I know how much I have to put to the side. I asked, via her FB page, when she would put up the details and she said they are working on that (that was yesterday) so we shall see.  Don’t think I’ll be doing anything to my hair today, but I noticed some breakage yesterday so it may be time for another Aphogee treatment since I haven’t done one since March. I love the results of the treatment, but it’s just so darn sticky.


----------



## Eisani

Observation: moisturized w/CJ Smoothing, sealed w/Anita Grant Monoi Oil two days ago and my hair is soooo soft!   Anita Grant won't be a repurchase because of the price and international shipping takes too long. Besides, another forum member directed me to some monoi oil on Amazon that costs less than $9 and is eligible for Prime so shipping is free. I can't wait until it gets here .


----------



## natura87

I've got an interview tomorrow and I'm trying to figure out how I'm going to do my hair with a messed up fanga. I wonder if I can fit all this up into a bun? Off to YT to find some ideas. Any suggestions?


----------



## 13StepsAhead

Eisani said:


> Observation: moisturized w/CJ Smoothing, sealed w/Anita Grant Monoi Oil two days ago and my hair is soooo soft!   Anita Grant won't be a repurchase because of the price and international shipping takes too long. Besides, another forum member directed me to some monoi oil on Amazon that costs less than $9 and is eligible for Prime so shipping is free. I can't wait until it gets here .


 
Eisani let us know how you like that monoi oil. I'm getting back into sealing and oil rinsises and I'm always looking for nice oils. Right now I'm loving grapeseed and ricebran oils.


----------



## 13StepsAhead

natura87 said:


> I've got an interview tomorrow and I'm trying to figure out how I'm going to do my hair with a messed up fanga. I wonder if I can fit all this up into a *bun*? Off to YT to find some ideas. Any suggestions?


 

The only thing I can think to recommend is a bun or a nice wig (might be less work for ya fanga').

ETA: good luck on your interview!


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

This the new twisting butter from QB. I will test it out tomorrow.


----------



## chebaby

curlyhersheygirl said:


> This the new twisting butter from QB. I will test it out tomorrow.
> 
> View attachment 118381


is that an 8oz or 5oz and what does it smell like? it looks good.


hey ladies
today i went to the bss that has cj and i got the argan and olive conditioner, curl queen gel, and hibiscus leave in. i hope i like this gel, its a liquid gel so its not tacky/sticky like bss gels. i used a tiny bit today to smooth down the front of my two braids and my hair is still soft so thats a good thing.
my sage order didnt come today and the shipping isnt updated on the site please dont let me down sage.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

@chebaby

It's 5oz and the smell is hard to describe. My oldest son says it smells like hand soap. At least it doesn't linger and it isn't strong. It's like a pomade very dense.


----------



## 13StepsAhead

curlyhersheygirl said:


> This the new twisting butter from QB. I will test it out tomorrow.
> 
> View attachment 118381




Can't for your review!!! Mine should be here by next week


----------



## chebaby

curlyhersheygirl said:


> @chebaby
> 
> It's 5oz and the smell is hard to describe. My oldest son says it smells like hand soap. At least it doesn't linger and it isn't strong. It's like a pomade very dense.


hand soaperplexed OMG not another weird smelling product
yea it looks like a pomade. i might sell mine when i finally get it lmao.


----------



## 13StepsAhead

chebaby said:


> hand soaperplexed *OMG not another weird smelling product*
> yea it looks like a pomade. i might sell mine when i finally get it lmao.



for real, I hope the performance is better than the scent.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Evening Ladies.....

OOOOooooo Curly! curlyhersheygirl thanks for Posting.  That stuff had me 'drooling'. ....... 

Hi Girls!

I got the 1st Enso today.erplexed  The 16 ounce DC'er and another Flaxseed Spritz.  I'm done for a while or until they have a Sale.

beautyaddict1913  Thanks for the Offer!

13StepsAhead  You need to join the HOTs Challenge.

Just rubbed on some BeeMine Luscious.  I kinda think the 'formula' may have undergone a few changes from early on.  

I can see where Folx are saying it makes/made their hair feel _dry_.  I'll use it up and won't repurchase (for a while).

My Claudie also came today.  I'll do a Claudie Haul when she returns.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

chebaby said:


> hand soaperplexed OMG not another weird smelling product
> yea it looks like a pomade. i might sell mine when i finally get it lmao.


 
The scent is familiar to me but I can't figure out what it is. Someone on NC said it's like AO jojoba conditioner but I never used that. That same person also said it smelled like vicks, very medicinal; mine doesn't smell medicinal at all.


----------



## Zaz

I tried my Curls creamy curls cleanser today and I think it might replace my beloved Dr Bronner's soap. It was sudsier than I thought it'd be, I thought it would be like creamy facial cleansers and have no lather at all.

Either way it got my hair clean, was gentle and gave my hair just the right amount of squeaky cleanness. Plus I  the smell more so than Dr bronner's sweet almond and it's fairly cheap so it's a keeper


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> Evening Ladies.....
> 
> OOOOooooo Curly! @curlyhersheygirl thanks for Posting.  That stuff had me 'drooling'. .......
> 
> Hi Girls!
> 
> I got the 1st Enso today.erplexed  The 16 ounce DC'er and another Flaxseed Spritz.  I'm done for a while or until they have a Sale.
> 
> @beautyaddict1913  Thanks for the Offer!
> 
> @13StepsAhead  You need to join the HOTs Challenge.
> 
> Just rubbed on some BeeMine Luscious. * I kinda think the 'formula' may have undergone a few changes from early on.  *
> 
> I can see where Folx are saying it makes/made their hair feel _dry_.  I'll use it up and won't repurchase (for a while).
> 
> My Claudie also came today.  I'll do a Claudie Haul when she returns.


for some reason i agree with the bolded. when i got the jar i have now i kept looking at it and thinking i dont remember it looking like this. i havent used it yet so i dont know if it performs differently but it looks a little different.


----------



## chebaby

curlyhersheygirl said:


> The scent is familiar to me but I can't figure out what it is. Someone on NC said it's like AO jojoba conditioner but I never used that. That same person also said it smelled like vicks, very medicinal; mine doesn't smell medicinal at all.


if it stink i wont even use it. ill just sell that thang lol. i dont need a twisting butter anyway, just wanted it because it was new.


----------



## 13StepsAhead

IDareT'sHair said:


> Evening Ladies.....
> 
> OOOOooooo Curly! curlyhersheygirl thanks for Posting.  That stuff had me 'drooling'. .......
> 
> Hi Girls!
> 
> I got the 1st Enso today.erplexed  The 16 ounce DC'er and another Flaxseed Spritz.  I'm done for a while or until they have a Sale.
> 
> beautyaddict1913  Thanks for the Offer!
> 
> 13StepsAhead *You need to join the HOTs Challenge*.
> 
> Just rubbed on some BeeMine Luscious.  I kinda think the 'formula' may have undergone a few changes from early on.
> 
> I can see where Folx are saying it makes/made their hair feel _dry_.  I'll use it up and won't repurchase (for a while).
> 
> My Claudie also came today.  I'll do a Claudie Haul when she returns.



IDareT'sHair it's funny you say that because I was just about to join the other day. Guess I should just come on over now.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *for some reason i agree with the bolded. when i got the jar i have now i kept looking at it and thinking i dont remember it looking like this. i havent used it yet so i dont know if it performs differently but it looks a little different.*


 

chebaby

My Hair Doesn't Feel _"As Moisturized"_ as it did before (when it first came out).  

When it first came out I was In Lurve.  I thought it was the End All.

Now....meh...not so much. _*still smells good tho'*_


Hmp. Still waiting on Jasmine.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> The scent is familiar to me but I can't figure out what it is. *Someone on NC said it's like AO jojoba conditioner but I never used that. That same person also said it smelled like vicks, very medicinal; mine doesn't smell medicinal at all.*


 
curlyhersheygirl

I think the QB Moringa Smells like AO Island Naturals or AO Jojoba.



chebaby said:


> *if it stink i wont even use it. ill just sell that thang lol.* i dont need a twisting butter anyway, just wanted it because it was new.


 
chebaby 



13StepsAhead said:


> @IDareT'sHair* it's funny you say that because I was just about to join the other day. Guess I should just come on over now.*


 
13StepsAhead

Yeah Gurl....Just stop in sometime & post.  Welcome.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Well. I kept reading in the "Hits Or Miss" that BM Luscious was a "Miss" made hair dry etc........ _*confused_erplexed*

And I kept thinking "what are they talmbout?" That BM Luscious is a "Miss"?

Now........I'm kinda seeing why!


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> Well. I kept reading in the "Hits Or Miss" that BM Luscious was a "Miss" made hair dry etc........ _*confused_erplexed*
> 
> And I kept thinking "what are they talmbout?" That BM Luscious is a "Miss"?
> 
> Now........I'm kinda seeing why!


i read that same thing a few times. i know it has protein in it and a lot of avocado so i figured maybe most people cant take daily protein in their moisturizer. but maybe it changed


----------



## Zaz

Even though I'm perfectly happy with the cheap version of Curls (plus that whipped creme), why am I still eyeing their high end line wanting to try it out? I'm wondering if their Milkshake might be the same as their Creme brulee. And how different can the two creamy cleansers be? 

I'll probably order some samples from her soon


----------



## 13StepsAhead

I'm sitting here watching the Temptations and I just want to buy something


----------



## IDareT'sHair

13StepsAhead

So Do I 13!  That's a Shame Ain't it?


----------



## 13StepsAhead

IDareT'sHair said:


> 13StepsAhead
> 
> So Do I 13!  That's a Shame Ain't it?



IDareT'sHair It really is. The sad part is, if I weren't waiting on HV I would have hit the checkout button on something by now.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

13StepsAhead said:


> @IDareT'sHair It really is. The sad part is, *if I weren't waiting on HV I would have hit the checkout button on something by now.*


 
13StepsAhead

Me Too!  But I don't know what I want....so I better just wait on BJ.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> 
> I think the QB Moringa Smells like AO Island Naturals or AO Jojoba.
> 
> 
> .


 
Well mine doesn't smell like the original moringa scent. DS just sniffed every soap in the bathroom closet and said it smells like a milder version of ivory soap.


----------



## 13StepsAhead

IDareT'sHair said:


> 13StepsAhead
> 
> Me Too!  But I don't know what I want....so *I better just wait on BJ*.



IDareT'sHair this is what I keep telling myself, but I wish she would at least post what will be on sale so I can make a decent list. If I know what I'm gonna get I'll feel a little better.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

13StepsAhead said:


> @IDareT'sHair this is what I keep telling myself, but *I wish she would at least post what will be on sale so I can make a decent list. If I know what I'm gonna get I'll feel a little better.*


 
13StepsAhead  So, What are you thinking about Getting?

I think I'll get 
2-3 of the New Green Conditioner
1 Almond Glaze
1 Whipped Gelly for chebaby
2 Whipped Ends Hydration

Only if this stuff is on Sale.


----------



## 13StepsAhead

IDareT'sHair said:


> 13StepsAhead  So, *What are you thinking about Getting?*
> 
> I think I'll get
> 2-3 of the New Green Conditioner
> 1 Almond Glaze
> 1 Whipped Gelly for chebaby
> 2 Whipped Ends Hydration
> 
> *Only if this stuff is on Sale*.



IDareT'sHair

2 amala cream rinse
2 new green conditioner
1 almond glaze
2 whipped ends


----------



## IDareT'sHair

13StepsAhead said:


> @IDareT'sHair
> 
> *2 amala cream rinse*
> 2 new green conditioner
> 1 almond glaze
> 2 whipped ends


 
@13StepsAhead

I might pick up another 2 of these (if they're on sale) Lemme Revise my List.

ETA:  Have you ever used any BeeMine?  And if so, what?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

IDareT'sHair said:


> @13StepsAhead So, What are you thinking about Getting?
> 
> I think I'll get
> 2-3 of the New Green Conditioner
> 1 Almond Glaze
> 1 Whipped Gelly for @chebaby
> 2 Whipped Ends Hydration
> 
> Only if this stuff is on Sale.


 
ETA: 2 Amala Cream Rinses


----------



## 13StepsAhead

IDareT'sHair said:


> @13StepsAhead
> 
> I might pick up another 2 of these (if they're on sale) Lemme Revise my List.
> 
> ETA:  *Have you ever used any BeeMine?*  And if so, what?



IDareT'sHair I haven't tried BeeMine just yet, but I've been eyeing the balance cream moisturizer and the Bee-u-ti-ful DC.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

13StepsAhead

The BM DC'er is Nice.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair, pick me up a 16oz of HV whipped gelly please. and ill send you the money via paypal.


----------



## 13StepsAhead

IDareT'sHair said:


> 13StepsAhead
> 
> The BM DC'er is Nice.



I may have to try that soon


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> @IDareT'sHair, *pick me up a 16oz of HV whipped gelly please. and ill send you the money via paypal.*


 
chebaby

I have you on my List.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

13StepsAhead said:


> I may have to try that soon


 
13StepsAhead

It's very nice.  And they offer an additional scent now.  

The "Originial" Scent smells like Coast, Zest or Irish Springs. 

Now they offer a Coconut Scent.


----------



## 13StepsAhead

IDareT'sHair said:


> 13StepsAhead
> 
> It's very nice.  And they offer an additional scent now.
> 
> The "Originial" Scent smells like Coast, Zest or Irish Springs.
> 
> Now they offer a Coconut Scent.



IDareT'sHair oh no I can't do the soapy scents, but I will definitely try the coconut one. Do they ever have sales?


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

13StepsAhead & IDareT'sHair if there is a sale I will get the following

4 new conditioners
4 moist condition
16ozs whipped jellie
2 almond glaze


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> I have you on my List.


yea but ive seen her lil 6oz jars and i dont want that lol. those lil 6oz jars are tiny as heck lol.
thanx girl


----------



## chebaby

i see most of yall are thinking about the almond glaze. its popular.


----------



## 13StepsAhead

curlyhersheygirl said:


> 13StepsAhead & IDareT'sHair if there is a sale I will get the following
> 
> 4 new conditioners
> 4 moist condition
> 16ozs whipped jellie
> 2 almond glaze



nice list curlyhersheygirl


----------



## 13StepsAhead

chebaby said:


> i see most of yall are thinking about the almond glaze. its popular.



I've never tried it but I've always wanted to. I just can't buy one, especially not from HV... I would hate to have to wait for another one if I really liked it.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

13StepsAhead said:


> *I've never tried it but I've always wanted to. I just can't buy one, especially not from HV*... I would hate to have to wait for another one if I really liked it.


 
Same here. The extra one will go in the stash locker


----------



## natura87

I just washed my hair again with YTC conditioner and used TW PB ansd Shea Moisture DTM as a leave in. So far its looking like  its gonna be a bun.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Re: Almond Glaze.  I have 2.  Maybe I won't get another.  Especially since I added the Amla Cream Rinse(s).


----------



## IDareT'sHair

13StepsAhead said:


> @IDareT'sHair oh no I can't do the soapy scents, but I will definitely try the coconut one. Do they ever have sales?


 
13StepsAhead

Very, Very, Very Soapy.  It reminded me of Silicon Mix (which I hated).  And it works soooo well.  Glad they offer an additional scent.



curlyhersheygirl said:


> @13StepsAhead & @IDareT'sHair if there is a sale I will get the following
> 
> 4 new conditioners
> 4 moist condition
> *16ozs whipped jellie*
> 2 almond glaze


 


chebaby said:


> *yea but ive seen her lil 6oz jars and i dont want that lol. those lil 6oz jars are tiny as heck lol.*
> *thanx girl*


 
curlyhersheygirl
chebaby

I just looked at that and saw the 6 ounces.  I just e-mailed her to get the price on the 16 ounce.  Do either of you already know?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl
@13StepsAhead

You'll Love the AG. It smells wonderful and it's a great Sealant.


----------



## 13StepsAhead

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> @13StepsAhead
> 
> You'll Love the AG. *It smells wonderful and it's a great Sealant*.



Thanks T! I hope it's on sale, but if it's not I'm still gonna get it I'll probably get a nice twist/braid out using it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

13StepsAhead said:


> *Thanks T! I hope it's on sale, but if it's not I'm still gonna get it* I'll probably get a nice twist/braid out using it.


 
@13StepsAhead

You should always keep a Jar of AG and a Jar of Vatika Frosting on Hand.

Every PJ's Stash should have these 2........


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @13StepsAhead
> 
> Very, Very, Very Soapy.  It reminded me of Silicon Mix (which I hated).  And it works soooo well.  Glad they offer an additional scent.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @curlyhersheygirl
> @chebaby
> 
> I just looked at that and saw the 6 ounces.  I just e-mailed her to get the price on the 16 ounce.  Do either of you already know?


its listed on there on the other side of the whipped gelly for $22.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @13StepsAhead
> 
> Very, Very, Very Soapy. It reminded me of Silicon Mix (which I hated). And it works soooo well. Glad they offer an additional scent.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @curlyhersheygirl
> @chebaby
> 
> I just looked at that and saw the 6 ounces. I just e-mailed her to get the price on the 16 ounce. Do either of you already know?


 
It's $22 it's on the left side of the page


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

chebaby said:


> its listed on there on the other side of the whipped gelly for $22.


 
chebaby we always do this


----------



## chebaby

im thinking about playing in my hair tonight, i just cant help myself. im probably gonna co wash and then do a wash and go with one side ohm sweet hair pudding and the other side cj curl queen gel just to see which one is better. then ill either pull my hair into a puff or my two braids again.


----------



## chebaby

curlyhersheygirl said:


> @chebaby we always do this


lmao great minds....


----------



## 13StepsAhead

IDareT'sHair said:


> @13StepsAhead
> 
> *You should always keep a Jar of AG and a Jar of Vatika Frosting on Hand*.
> 
> Every PJ's Stash should have these 2........



IDareT'sHair I love vatika frosting I have 2 jars left  Now it's time to get some of that AG


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

chebaby said:


> lmao great minds....


 
That's right


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl chebaby

Thanks Ladies..........


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I just heard back from Hairveda.  They said it's $20.00 with a 5% discount.


----------



## 13StepsAhead

IDareT'sHair said:


> I just heard back from Hairveda.  They said it's $20.00 with a 5% discount.



well if she can respond that fast, how much longer does it take to announce the details of her sale.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

13StepsAhead said:


> *well if she can respond that fast, how much longer does it take to announce the details of her sale.*


 
13StepsAhead

Well...


----------



## 13StepsAhead

IDareT'sHair said:


> 13StepsAhead
> 
> Well...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

13StepsAhead

I never get on FB or anything like that, so if you get the "Scoop" on the discounts lemme know. 

Looks like I'll be up past midnight tomorrow.


----------



## 13StepsAhead

IDareT'sHair said:


> 13StepsAhead
> 
> I never get on FB or anything like that, *so if you get the "Scoop" on the discounts lemme know*.
> 
> *Looks like I'll be up past midnight tomorrow.*



IDareT'sHairI will post as soon as I find out if it hasn't been done already. I'm so glad tomorrow is a friday because I'm an early bird and I dread those 12am start sales.


----------



## chebaby

13StepsAhead said:


> well if she can respond that fast, how much longer does it take to announce the details of her sale.


dont go getting all gangsta on bj


----------



## 13StepsAhead

chebaby said:


> dont go getting all gangsta on bj



 she got me all worked up


----------



## IDareT'sHair

13StepsAhead said:


> @IDareT'sHairI will post as soon as I find out if it hasn't been done already. I'm so glad tomorrow is a friday because* I'm an early bird and I dread those 12am start sales.*


 
13StepsAhead

Gurl....So Am I.

But Imma Hafta' Prop my Eyelids up with toothpicks to stay up.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *dont go getting all gangsta on bj*


 
@chebaby

I know She was gettin' a little "Extra" Wasn't She?



13StepsAhead said:


> *she got me all worked up*


 
13StepsAhead

_*cackles like la colocha*_


----------



## chebaby

13StepsAhead said:


> she got me all worked up


i know what you mean. i hope this sale is different and she can finally get stuff out in a timely manner


----------



## 13StepsAhead

IDareT'sHair said:


> 13StepsAhead
> 
> Gurl....So Am I.
> 
> *But Imma Hafta' Prop my Eyelids up with toothpicks to stay up.*



Me too because I'll be darned if I miss out after all this waiting.


----------



## 13StepsAhead

chebaby said:


> i know what you mean. i hope this sale is different and she can finally get stuff out in a *timely manner*


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> i know what you mean. i hope this sale is different *and she can finally get stuff out in a timely manner*


 
chebaby

  Not Gone Happen.


That Last Haul I did over Memorial Day still took 3+ weeks and there wasn't even a Sale. 

_*she gone still gets my monnneee*_


----------



## 13StepsAhead

IDareT'sHair said:


> chebaby
> 
> *Not Gone Happen.*
> 
> 
> That Last Haul I did over Memorial Day still took 3+ weeks and there wasn't even a Sale.
> 
> _*she gone still gets my monnneee*_



Seriously, it wouldn't be HV if we got our stuff within a week


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I Still Feel Like Buying something............

Lemme go make up a Mock HV Cart.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Welp.  I got'ta Hunnerd Bucks in my HV Cart and don't have the "Green" Conditioners in their yet.

I hope they offer a decent discount.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> I Still Feel Like Buying something............
> 
> Lemme go make up a Mock HV Cart.


i still feel like buying something too. esp. since my sage order hasnt come


----------



## IDareT'sHair

13StepsAhead

What are you doing?  And what did you end up getting from Jasmine?  

I want Mine.erplexed


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *i still feel like buying something too.* esp. since my sage order hasnt come


 
chebaby

I looked at Enso.  But I don't want any more of that right now.


----------



## Charz

I hope this Curl Junkie works out for me!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@chebaby

You need to try that Luscious Soon. I need "your" Opinion. I don't think I _really_ like it anymore.


It Definitely does not _feel_ the same.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> I looked at Enso.  But I don't want any more of that right now.


if you wait too long you might miss out


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *if you wait too long you might miss out*


 
chebaby

Why Don't You think they Gone Last?  I don't remember you saying that about BFH or anybody.

Why you think that?


----------



## destine2grow

Hey ladies!! I receive mt aveyou order and chebaby I receive my package!

I am so tempted to use daily fix but i am going to hold out until i finoish BFH! I have about 4-5 more washes.

I am going to go catch up on todays convo!


----------



## Charz

destine2grow

when did you order from aveyou? and where did it ship from?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

destine2grow

Hey Gurl.............


----------



## 13StepsAhead

IDareT'sHair said:


> 13StepsAhead
> 
> What are you doing?  And what did you end up getting from Jasmine?
> 
> I want Mine.erplexed



IDareT'sHair I had to get off the computer for a minute before I started shopping. So i put my stuff together for work in the morning and whipped up a nice butter mix (aloe, hemp, almond and brazil nut butters with vatika frosting and QB AOHC).

ETA: forgot about my jasmine's order. I just got a few hibiscus DCs in Berry Bliss, Raspberry Buttercream, Coconut Almond, Exotic Coconut Cream Smoothie and Brown Sugar buttercream.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Why Don't You think they Gone Last?  I don't remember you saying that about BFH or anybody.
> 
> Why you think that?


i think the buzz around them got too big too soon(you know how these hair boards do). then they were tripping on shipping, messing up orders, and i know a lot of people on NC and one youtuber actually dont like the products at all. it just aint starting out good.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *i think the buzz around them got too big too soon(you know how these hair boards do). then they were tripping on shipping, messing up orders, and i know a lot of people on NC and one youtuber actually dont like the products at all. it just aint starting out good.*


 
chebaby

Lawd........Pours Out some Enso Blue Malva R.I.P. Enso.

I ain't heard back from Fab, to see if she used hers yet.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby Shay72

My Enso Box that came today didn't look like somebody kicked it all the way here!

The last 2 boxes been To' Up from the Flo' Up!


----------



## 13StepsAhead

13StepsAhead said:


> IDareT'sHair I had to get off the computer for a minute before I started shopping. So i put my stuff together for work in the morning and whipped up a nice butter mix *(aloe, hemp, almond and brazil nut butters with vatika frosting and QB AOHC)*.
> 
> ETA: forgot about my jasmine's order. I just got a few hibiscus DCs in Berry Bliss, Raspberry Buttercream, Coconut Almond, Exotic Coconut Cream Smoothie and Brown Sugar buttercream.



Forgot that I also added red palm butter which gave it this yellow/ orange tint almost like shea butter and added pumpkin fragrance oil. Can't wait to try it this weekend on a twist out.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Lawd........Pours Out some Enso Blue Malva R.I.P. Enso.
> 
> I ain't heard back from Fab, to see if she used hers yet.


i hope i like the lotions i got from them


IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby @Shay72
> 
> *My Enso Box that came today didn't look like somebody kicked it all the way here!*
> 
> The last 2 boxes been To' Up from the Flo' Up!


thats exactly what my box looked like


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *thats exactly what my box looked like*


 
chebaby

Or like the Post Office Truck Ran over it and then put it in Reverse & Backed Up Over it Again


----------



## mkd

This thread will have you ready to pull the trigger on all kinds of stuff.  I want to buy something too.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Or like the Post Office Truck Ran over it and then put it in Reverse & Backed Up Over it Again


.....and then threw it on the porch after body slamming it


----------



## chebaby

mkd said:


> This thread will have you ready to pull the trigger on all kinds of stuff.  I want to buy something too.


pj-ism is a beast lol. i was at the bss today looking at a 16oz jar of mj curly meringue thinking about getting it. i was like hold up didnt i just sell this? why imma get it again


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *.....and then threw it on the porch after body slamming it*


 
chebaby

And then Stomped on it with Steel Toed Boots 

After crunching it in the Truck Door 3 or 4 times.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> And then Stomped on it with Steel Toed Boots
> 
> After crunching it in the Truck Door 3 or 4 times.


and then laying it on the floor, jumping up in the air and coming down on it with his elbow.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Yeah, that PJ Monkey On Yo' Back is a Hard One.

I was thinking about Enso knowing I don't want no more. 

If I get anything (_other than HV_) it would be Claudie or Hydratherma Naturals.

And I know I can't get no Claudie for a coupla' weeks.


----------



## destine2grow

curlyhersheygirl said:


> This the new twisting butter from QB. I will test it out tomorrow.
> 
> View attachment 118381


 curlyhersheygirl it looks good! I can't wait to read your review!


chebaby said:


> is that an 8oz or 5oz and what does it smell like? it looks good.
> 
> 
> hey ladies
> today i went to the bss that has cj and i got the argan and olive conditioner, curl queen gel, and hibiscus leave in. i hope i like this gel, its a liquid gel so its not tacky/sticky like bss gels. i used a tiny bit today to smooth down the front of my two braids and my hair is still soft so thats a good thing.
> my sage order didnt come today and the shipping isnt updated on the site please dont let me down sage.


 chebaby let me know how you like them both!


13StepsAhead said:


> I'm sitting here watching the Temptations and I just want to buy something


 13StepsAhead I was watching that today with the baby. His eyes were all wide. Its amazing at 2 months how alert he is.


IDareT'sHair said:


> @13StepsAhead
> 
> So Do I 13! That's a Shame Ain't it?


 me 3


Charz said:


> @destine2grow
> 
> when did you order from aveyou? and where did it ship from?


 Charz I ordered on 6/20 @7:16pm and it shipped from NJ. I'm in FL.

Here is my list for HV
almond glaze
whipped gelly
cocasta
amala cream rinse
moist 24/7
Busy Izzy gets buttered up (this is suppose to be for kids and like whipped creme ends hydration)
green con

I am hoping she has a decent sale b/c thats the only way I'm going to be willing to wait on my products and purchase everything. Otherwish I am just going to get the items I really want to try.

Do any of you ladies know the price for the new green con?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *and then laying it on the floor, jumping up in the air and coming down on it with his elbow*.


 
@chebaby

Yup After he let his cousin's Pit Bull Chew on it!


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Yup After he let his cousin's Pit Bull Chew on it!


and then piss on it


----------



## mkd

chebaby said:


> pj-ism is a beast lol. i was at the bss today looking at a 16oz jar of mj curly meringue thinking about getting it. i was like hold up didnt i just sell this? why imma get it again



And I was about to tell you to get it again because it works so well. Smh


----------



## chebaby

destine2grow, ill let you know how i like the products.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

destine2grow

Girl..... I wish I knew how much it was. 

Because that's going to determine how many I get.


----------



## chebaby

mkd said:


> And I was about to tell you to get it again because it works so well. Smh


lmao we a mess. i blame this thread and all the pjs in it


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *and then piss on it*


 
chebaby

Yeah...Pretty Much. I guess they did look the same.  

But that wasn't his Cousin's Pit Bull...........That was Brownie's Coworker


----------



## 13StepsAhead

destine2grow said:


> curlyhersheygirl it looks good! I can't wait to read your review!
> 
> chebaby let me know how you like them both!
> 
> 13StepsAhead I was watching that today with the baby. His eyes were all wide.* Its amazing at 2 months how alert he is.
> *
> me 3
> 
> Charz I ordered on 6/20 @7:16pm and it shipped from NJ. I'm in FL.
> 
> *Here is my list for HV
> almond glaze
> whipped gelly
> cocasta
> amala cream rinse
> moist 24/7
> Busy Izzy gets buttered up (this is suppose to be for kids and like whipped creme ends hydration)
> green con*
> 
> I am hoping she has a decent sale b/c thats the only way I'm going to be willing to wait on my products and purchase everything. Otherwish I am just going to get the items I really want to try.
> 
> *Do any of you ladies know the price for the new green con?*



destine2grow
@1st bolded yes it is, my little sister (mom decided to have a baby at 40+) was alert and staring down the TV one day; I looked at her like nothing on TV can be that interesting to an infant.

@2nd bolded Nice List!

@3rd bolded don't get me started on BJ she got us in the dark


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> lmao we a mess. *i blame this thread and all the pjs in it*


 
chebaby

Me Too! 

It's some crazy PJ's all up in through this Thread right here.


----------



## 13StepsAhead

IDareT'sHair said:


> chebaby
> 
> Me Too!
> 
> *It's some crazy PJ's all up in through this Thread right here.*



I know, some of YA'LL got issues


----------



## destine2grow

I think there is an pj itch going around b/c everybody wanting to haul. I am trying to hold out on BJ.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Motto Is:

BJ Gone Get Her Monnneeee


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Yeah...Pretty Much. I guess they did look the same.
> 
> *But that wasn't his Cousin's Pit Bull...........That was Brownie's Coworker*


 funniest thing all day


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Me Too!
> 
> It's some crazy PJ's all up in through this Thread right here.


i know. they are just crazy as all get out


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *i know. they are just crazy as all get out*


 
chebaby

Hmp.  Shole Is Che.

I don't even know why we be up in here hangin' with 'em?


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Hmp.  Shole Is Che.
> 
> I don't even know why we be up in here hangin' with 'em?


they just pulling us down with them before this thread all i had was a jar of vaseline


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> they just pulling us down with them *before this thread all i had was a jar of vaseline*


 
chebaby

Hmp. 

You _Better_ Than Me.

All I had was Wata' and 1 ORS Replenishing Pack.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Hmp.
> 
> You _Better_ Than Me.
> 
> All I had was Wata' and 1 ORS Replenishing Pack.


that darn ORS pack.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *that darn ORS pack.*


 
chebaby

Hey Che -- All I had was Bacon Grease because somebody said MTG was really Bacon Grease


----------



## Shay72

Eisani said:


> So uh, is Claudie nem about to launch an actual website? When I did a Google search, claudieshairrevitalizer.com popped up, but when I clicked the link it said they were updating the site. I'm so impatient and the 6th seems so far away!
> 
> Oh yea, good morning!


 
Oh I hope so. I just need an excuse to buy more! I want to try her hair gel.

I'm getting all caught up in UFD's packaging and cute product names. Won't be long before I will be hauling from them .


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Hey Che -- All I had was Bacon Grease because somebody said MTG was really Bacon Grease


lmao
all i had was an old can of oil sheen from 1970


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72

Are you going to try the New Green Conditioner?


----------



## mkd

I used up a darcys Shea butter Curl moisturizer.  It may be a repurchase but I am using dew for now.


----------



## Shay72

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Shay72
> 
> Are you going to try the New Green Conditioner?


 Of course


----------



## IDareT'sHair

mkd

Darcy's does have some nice stuff.  I'd like to have another bottle of that Cherry Oil one day!

Shay72

That Conditioner sounds soooo good (and Green) Wheat Grass, Horsetail and alot of good stuff.

I'm excited


----------



## destine2grow

IDareT'sHair I love the cherry oil. I think she also has a peach kernel oil. She has this hibiscus conditioning oil. When ever she has a sale I am going to do an haul.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

I honestly don't believe BM is the same (since its being mass-produced.  This Jar of Luscious I'm using, I got from CM.erplexed

Overall, it just isn't as moisturizing as it once was. 

Based on my observations over the past few days, this will not be a repurchase.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

destine2grow Yeah, I had like 2 ounces of the Peach and 2 ounce of the Apricot Oils, (that came with purchases), but I ended up buying a full size bottle of the Cherry.

I still really like the Coconut Lemongrass Transitioning Hair Cream and the Tucuma Butter.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> I honestly don't believe BM is the same (since its being mass-produced.  This Jar of Luscious I'm using, I got from CM.erplexed
> 
> Overall, it just isn't as moisturizing as it once was.
> 
> Based on my observations over the past few days, this will not be a repurchase.


well ive already decided that bee mine wont be a repurchase for me. i just dont need it for my regi. but i do love the smell


----------



## bronzebomb

chebaby said:


> lmao we a mess. i blame this thread and all the pjs in it


 


IDareT'sHair said:


> @destine2grow
> 
> Girl..... I wish I knew how much it was.
> 
> Because that's going to determine how many I get.


 


IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Me Too!
> 
> It's some crazy PJ's all up in through this Thread right here.


 


13StepsAhead said:


> I know, some of YA'LL got issues


 


IDareT'sHair said:


> @Shay72
> 
> Are you going to try the New Green Conditioner?


 
I don't even want anything from HairVeda and y'all got me second guessing myself.  Where is the link to the green conditioner???


----------



## robot.

Just checking in ladies. 

I didn't get the internship I wanted, but I did make my goal of dean's list (I actually thought of yall when I found out)!  Apparently there are some family friends who are in the field I want to go into, so I plan to try and meet up with them this summer. You never know, maybe they can hook me up with something.  I've also gone from VP to president of my org!

Doing well on my no buy! Well, I bought two things and don't like one of them, but it was four bucks so oh well.  Back in braids for the summer, it's been four weeks already. Gonna wash tomorrow/tonight and have my edges redone this weekend hopefully. I want to try and keep them in the entire summer. By the time school starts back up in September, I should have some nice growth! 

I originally came in here to post that GNC was having a sale.  I bought another jar of their coconut oil.  I bought both the oil and the capsules (wanna try them for skin/health). Both items were on sale and both qualified for free shipping.  I wanted to print the in-store coupon so I could just go buy them, but the expiration date was the 23rd. The sale was still going on the website, however, so I went ahead and purchased, it's not like I would've saved on shipping or anything.

I hope everyone has been doing well! And I missed Mama T.


----------



## Loves Harmony

Good Morning Ladies! Just stoping by to tell everyone the surgery went well. I feel alot better but i am sore from where they cut me. 

Looking to purchase some new products. Just one or two lol


----------



## 13StepsAhead

Loves Harmony said:


> Good Morning Ladies! Just stoping by to tell anyone the surgery went well. I feel alot better but i am sore from where they cut me.
> 
> Looking to purchase some new products. Just one or two lol


 
I'm happy everything went well Loves Harmony. 
 I'm not sure about your incisions, but mine are relatively small so it didn't take too long for me to heal and feel myself again. Now that you're feeling better, get yo' haul on


----------



## Loves Harmony

13StepsAhead said:


> I'm happy everything went well @Loves Harmony.
> I'm not sure about your incisions, but mine are relatively small so it didn't take too long for me to heal and feel myself again. Now that you're feeling better, get yo' haul on


 

The incisions are small (three on the ab and one below my belly button). It feel better when i get up to walk around. Just a little sore like i was doing situp all night.... 


 Now that you're feeling better, get yo' haul on [/QUOTE] too funny


----------



## Ltown

Loves Harmony said:


> Good Morning Ladies! Just stoping by to tell everyone the surgery went well. I feel alot better but i am sore from where they cut me.
> 
> Looking to purchase some new products. Just one or two lol


 
Wow Loves Harmony, that awesome and you are up on the net. Congrats! Don't push yourself and get some rest!


----------



## Loves Harmony

Ltown said:


> Wow @Loves Harmony, that awesome and you are up on the net. Congrats! Don't push yourself and get some rest!


 

I will! I am getting ready to lay it back down.


----------



## Ltown

Hey PJ's is there a discount code for qhemet?  IDareT'sHair hope you are feeling better!

Charz, you too! I know this is second surgery but don't get hooked on them drugs! dd tried too


----------



## 13StepsAhead

Ltown said:


> Hey PJ's *is there a discount code for qhemet*? @IDareT'sHair hope you are feeling better!
> 
> @Charz, you too! I know this is second surgery but don't get hooked on them drugs! dd tried too


 

Since her sale just passed not too long ago I don't think there are any codes floating around.


----------



## Charz

Ltown

I only got 3 pills left. *pours out conditioner for happy pills*


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Loves Harmony said:


> Good Morning Ladies! Just stoping by to tell everyone the surgery went well. I feel alot better but i am sore from where they cut me.
> 
> Looking to purchase some new products. Just one or two lol


 
Loves Harmony I'm glad everything went well. Take care and get lots of rest


----------



## Eisani

Anyone that doesn't already have Amazon Prime needs to get on that ASAP. I ordered that Monoi oil yesterday and it's already at my house! That's what the hell I'm talking about!

 Hey!


----------



## 13StepsAhead

Afternoon ladies   Going to the gym after work, then I'l be going to get my BoBraz. Since I haven't seen anything about this "Sale" I might dip into BJ's stash and buy something.


----------



## natura87

Getting ready to head to work even though I dont really wanna go. I found a sample Giovanni gel I forgot I had, I'm gonna try to use that up soon.


----------



## Charz

my aveyou.com order came in today! yay!!!


----------



## Eisani

I was bribed via text with hair products if I go to the tattoo place this evening w/the man unit.  I'm just trying to figure out where he has room for another tat w/o it being seen. The thing I like is that all 25 (yes, 25) of his tattoos are completely covered with just a short sleeved shirt. The one he recently drew up would really be pointless if it can't be seen so that would mean he'd probably have to put it on his forearm. Aint that much conditioner and butta to make me wanna sit there and wait.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

I twisted with the new QB butter and left a review in the vendor's thread. I think it's nice for twists and braids not sure yet if it will work for twist/braid outs.


----------



## chebaby

hey ladies
ok so i finally got my koils by nature shea aloe leave in and it reminds me of vomiterplexed like im not even being funny. the texture of it looks a little like vomit and a little like cj hibiscus leave in. someone said it smells like skittles. i say it smells like someone threw up the skittles. its like almost sweet but it has a very tangy smell behind it that reminds me of vomit.
also mine does not look like the youtube review i saw. on the review it looked like a light colored lotion. mine is sort of lumpy
i used a tiny bit on my edges and can tell instantly that it has a butt load of slip but the smell and look are throwing me off.


----------



## chebaby

oh and last night i shampooed with cd black vanilla and used cj argan and olive conditioner to detangle and leave in. ive read that people find that this has no slip. i dont know what conditioner they were using because this stuff has a ton of slip. i left it in and did my two braids. this conditioner is a keeper.

so so far my staple list looks like this:
aphogee shampoo for damaged hair
cj argan and olive conditioner
cj smoothing conditioner
cj repair me
cj smoothing lotion
oyin the dew
oyin honey hemp
komaza shea butter lotion
aphogee 2 step protein
AO GPB
MHC olive you deep conditioner
jasmines shea butter rinse
jasmines a&s
shea butter
coconut oil
evoo
wheat germ oil
hemp seed oil
deva curl no poo


----------



## chebaby

Eisani said:


> I was bribed via text with hair products if I go to the tattoo place this evening w/the man unit.  I'm just trying to figure out where he has room for another tat w/o it being seen. The thing I like is that all 25 (yes, 25) of his tattoos are completely covered with just a short sleeved shirt. The one he recently drew up would really be pointless if it can't be seen so that would mean he'd probably have to put it on his forearm. *Aint that much conditioner and butta to make me wanna sit there and wait.*


you didnt take the bribe


----------



## chebaby

oh and i ordered the MAC bloggers lip gloss in all of my purple life and i got it today. i love it. its a true purple.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Evening Hair Divas!

I expected to come home and see a post where HV had all her goodies listed?  What happened?

Where it At?

Anyway, I finished up Bee Mine Luscious and will be using scraps of a Bottle of HTN Growth Lotion (my boo).  

After that, I'll move on to HV Whipped Ends Hydration.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> Evening Hair Divas!
> 
> I expected to come home and see a post where HV had all her goodies listed?  What happened?
> 
> Where it At?
> 
> Anyway, I finished up Bee Mine Luscious and will be using scraps of a Bottle of HTN Growth Lotion (my boo).
> 
> After that, I'll move on to HV Whipped Ends Hydration.


and i havent heard much buzz about HV outside of this thread i wonder if the thrill is gone.


----------



## 13StepsAhead

IDareT'sHair said:


> Evening Hair Divas!
> 
> I expected to come home and see a post where HV had all her goodies listed?  What happened?
> 
> Where it At?
> 
> Anyway, I finished up Bee Mine Luscious and will be using scraps of a Bottle of HTN Growth Lotion (my boo).
> 
> After that, I'll move on to HV Whipped Ends Hydration.


No details posted on her FB page. She's actually asking people what they want to be put on sale, so I'm not sure how this is gonna turn out.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby 13StepsAhead  I just e-mailed them.  After going back out on the Site and I don't see no Green Nothing listed.

Anyway, Oh Well.  And I'm in the "Mood to Haul"  

Oh, 13, thanks for helping me out in that thread.  I didn't think my prices were _"that bad"_  

And thanks for Posting in the "What are Your Hair Plans" I appreciate it. 

And Ladies, if you haven't posted in there yet, please do.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Loves Harmony

Glad You're Feeling Better!  Take it Easy and Take Care of Yourself.


----------



## chebaby

im seriously thinking about selling my enso stuff.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *im seriously thinking about selling my enso stuff.*


 
chebaby

OMG!  Why?

     

Check w/ destine2grow and beautyaddict1913

But Why Che?


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> OMG!  Why?
> 
> 
> 
> Check w/ @destine2grow and @beautyaddict1913
> 
> But Why Che?


i dont know i just have a strong urge to not even try these products. i mean its really strong, like something is telling me "dont use that stuff" 
and its weird because they smell really good too. esp. the aloe and marshmallow lotion


----------



## 13StepsAhead

IDareT'sHair said:


> chebaby 13StepsAhead  I just e-mailed them.  After going back out on the Site and I don't see no Green Nothing listed.
> 
> Anyway, Oh Well.  And I'm in the "Mood to Haul"
> 
> Oh, 13, *thanks for helping me out in that thread.*  I didn't think my prices were _"that bad"_
> 
> And thanks for Posting in the "What are Your Hair Plans" I appreciate it.
> 
> And Ladies, if you haven't posted in there yet, please do.


IDareT'sHair no problem


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *i dont know i just have a strong urge to not even try these products. i mean its really strong, like something is telling me "dont use that stuff" *
> *and its weird because they smell really good too. esp. the aloe and marshmallow lotion*


 

chebaby

Aww Che, Gurl. Gone & Use/Try It.  Don't be Like that. 

That would just be Wrong on so many Levels...........


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Aww Che, Gurl. Gone & Use/Try It.  Don't be Like that.
> 
> That would just be Wrong on so many Levels...........


you think so? hmmm well maybe ill try it next weekend. ill hold on to it until im sure i dont want it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I'm still waiting on Jasmine. WOW! Lawd..She musta' talked to BJ.

Anyway......I thought about changing one of the scents to that Brown Sugar Buttercreme.  

But at this point, I just want my stuff.

I am beginning to think the HV Conditioner might not be coming out today.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

I forgot to mention that I tried SSI okra today and I like it but not as much as the fortifying mask. I will see where it ranks after I try CJ repair me.


----------



## 13StepsAhead

IDareT'sHair said:


> I'm still waiting on Jasmine. WOW! Lawd..She *musta' talked to BJ*.
> 
> Anyway......I thought about changing one of the scents to that Brown Sugar Buttercreme.
> 
> But at this point, I just want my stuff.
> 
> I am beginning to think the HV Conditioner might not be coming out today.



 well BJ need to take some lessons on how to give sales.

I'll check how many brown sugars I have  and maybe we can swap if you want IDareT'sHair


----------



## mkd

I am doing my apogee 2 step and a roller set tonight. 

My hair is so dirty but I am still liking washing once a week. I end up look busted by Friday though.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl

I have the _New_ Fortifying.  Can't wait to try it.  Like the Okra.  

I think it is an extremely _mild_ reconstructor.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

13StepsAhead said:


> *well BJ need to take some lessons on how to give sales*.
> 
> *I'll check how many brown sugars I have  and maybe we can swap if you want* @IDareT'sHair


 
13StepsAhead

Gurl Stop.  She ai'rite.  No, that's okay about the Brown Suga'.  Thanks Tho'.

I'll wait until Fall/Winter and pick some up then.  Or maybe we can do a swap then.


----------



## 13StepsAhead

Your right, BJ is cool by me. Whenever she does have sales they are always pretty good.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@chebaby

I don't recall if you said whether or not you like SSI Okra? 

I know you were _'on the fence'_.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Hmp.  Welp. 

I wonder if this HV Sale don't happen, if I can hold-off buying something until 4th July weekend?  

I'm losing hope.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

BIG NEWS!

The Site Changed!  I think it's On!


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> 
> I have the _New_ Fortifying. Can't wait to try it. Like the Okra.
> 
> I think it is an *extremely mild reconstructor*.


 
IDareT'sHair  I agree. I will repurchase but if I can only buy one it will be the fortifying mask.


----------



## 13StepsAhead

IDareT'sHair said:


> BIG NEWS!
> 
> The Site Changed!  I think it's On!



I just saw it... New conditioner is only $10 i might get 3


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> I don't recall if you said whether or not you like SSI Okra?
> 
> I know you were _'on the fence'_.


the second time i used it i used AO GPB and then added the okra on top. my hair felt nice and silky but it didnt feel that way when i used it alone. so from now until i run out i will be mixing it with the GPB.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

13StepsAhead said:


> I just saw it...* New conditioner is only $10 i might get 3*


 
@13StepsAhead

I just talked to them. They will have some other stuff on Sale. I wonder if it's in a Jar. It looks like a Jar doesn't it? 

And it doesn't say how many Ounces......



chebaby said:


> *the second time i used it i used AO GPB and then added the okra on top. my hair felt nice and silky but it didnt feel that way when i used it alone.* so from now until i run out i will be mixing it with the GPB.


 
@chebaby

Interesting........


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @13StepsAhead
> 
> I just talked to them. They will have some other stuff on Sale. I wonder if it's in a Jar. It looks like a Jar doesn't it?
> 
> And it doesn't say how many Ounces......
> 
> 
> 
> @chebaby
> 
> Interesting........


i think my hair needs more protein than light reconstructors can give, so by mixing it with the AO GPB it was just right. but the ingredients list has a lot of protein, it just doesnt feel like it.


----------



## 13StepsAhead

It looks like a jar and if you look closely I think it says 8oz


----------



## IDareT'sHair

13StepsAhead said:


> *It looks like a jar and if you look closely I think it says 8oz*


 
13StepsAhead

I pulled out my Magnifying Glass.  It is 8 ounces.  Wonder how much Shipping is?


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> I'm still waiting on Jasmine.* WOW! Lawd..She musta' talked to BJ*.
> 
> Anyway......I thought about changing one of the scents to that Brown Sugar Buttercreme.
> 
> But at this point, I just want my stuff.
> 
> I am beginning to think the HV Conditioner might not be coming out today.


----------



## Brownie518

Hey, ladies!!


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Yeah...Pretty Much. I guess they did look the same.
> 
> *But that wasn't his Cousin's Pit Bull...........That was Brownie's Coworker*



............


----------



## chebaby

Brownie518 said:


> ............


aint she crazy


----------



## Brownie518

chebaby - Yes she sure is!!! LOL!!


So, I guess the HV sale starts at midnight. Who's gonna be up?????


----------



## chebaby

Brownie518 said:


> @chebaby - Yes she sure is!!! LOL!!
> 
> 
> So, I guess the HV sale starts at midnight. Who's gonna be up?????


ill be up but im just gonna sit back and watch the madness. i havent participated in a HV sale in a while. at least not that i can remember.


----------



## bronzebomb

do y'all junkies have a special link to the green conditioner?  I don't see it...


----------



## Brownie518

bronzebomb said:


> do y'all junkies have a special link to the green conditioner?  I don't see it...



http://hairveda.com/default.aspx

Its on the home page but she doesn't have an actual 'listing' for it yet...


----------



## Shay72

I'll be up. I'm behind. I need to make a list for other stuff that might be on sale. Might be a good time to try and get some body products even if they aren't on sale.


----------



## bronzebomb

What's the HairVeda Whipped Gelly like?  Is it similar to the AfroVeda PUR Whipped Gelly?


----------



## Eisani

chebaby said:


> you didnt take the bribe



Girl I'm here.


----------



## Brownie518

I just took a quick nap. I hope the Methi is on sale...and CoCasta.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

It looks like  20% off sitewide. I'm still deciding if to take part. I don't really need anything and I'm only interested in the new conditioner.


----------



## Brownie518

I got 2 of the new conditioner, CoCasta, and the Amala Cleanse.


----------



## Brownie518

It says 'Customer favorites.' Is there a list of exactly what is on sale? 
The Cocasta was down to 9.99 but the Amala Cleanse wasn't on sale.


----------



## Shay72

In & out . I got 3 of the new conditioners and 3 Acai Berry (wasn't on sale) and one noinah butter. I ordered like 5 of them oils and they all dropped out again .


----------



## bronzebomb

I don't see a sale.  these are regular prices


----------



## 13StepsAhead

So I got 3 new condish, 2 almond glaze and 3 whipped ends the amala rise wasn't on sale so I didn't bother.


----------



## Brownie518

sale prices are shown in cart, it says. bronzebomb


----------



## bronzebomb

erplexedoh, so none of my items are on sale...It's a no go for me! Not participating in this sale.

ETA:  I had to clear my cart.

meh, I'll pass.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Well....I had to take a little Nap, Sinsuses still buggin'.  

But I woke up about 12:00.

I got 3 Greenies, 2 Whipped Ends, Che's Gelly and some Cocosta.  

Wanted some Amla Cleanse, but I just bought 2 over Memorial Day, so decided to pass.  Forgot to look at Methi.

YAY!


----------



## Zaz

I got 1 whipped ends hydration and 1 whipped gelly at less than $12 for 15 oz of products 

Leave-ins and styling products are my PJ weakness


----------



## divachyk

I purchased 2 sitrinillah, 1 greenie, and 1 whipped ends. I wanted more sitrinillah but I was a good girl. I didn't think of purchasing more than 1 greenie. Oh well. I don't want to pay another $10 in shipping to buy a few more. I will purchase the gelly after I'm done using Bee Mine Curly Butter. Should have purchased a sample but I clicked the pay button before thinking of it. I felt rushed while shopping because last time all the products were snatched up so quick that I felt I didn't have time to think and debate on what I wanted this time around.


----------



## Brownie518

I hope I like that new conditioner. Can't wait to get it and try it out... (whenever that may be)


----------



## destine2grow

Look at all the pj's up. I got 1 green con, 1 almond glaze and 1 green butter.

I have been busy with the fam all day. Ya'll know I got to pay attention to the man when he finally have a day off.


----------



## Eisani

.................


----------



## hannan

So close to clicking the paynow button but I opted out. Sorry, BJ  No monies from me!

Still have the itch to buy something, though.


----------



## Shay72

I need to get some stuff from Ayurnatural. I will wait to see if she does anything for July 4th. If not I need to get stuff anyway.

My mom is too funny. She does this new thing now every time I see her. She touches my hair. She tries to be sneaky about it too . She told me that my hair is definitely reddish brown. I guess when you see your hair everyday you don't notice it. I'm just happy that my hair does this naturally.


----------



## La Colocha

Hey ladies, checking in. Haven't touched my hair all week, will probably do that later today. I see yall getting it in too long to catch up.


----------



## La Colocha

Mama t i saw your sale thread, is it that hard in the streets over a few cents. Yeah im back.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Morning ladies. I decided to only get 2 new conditoners and 1 almond glaze from the sale. Let's hope we don't receive our stuff labor day


----------



## Zaz

Afternoon ladies  Now I kinda wish I'd gotten more items but I had a $20 limit 

Are the almond glaze and green tea butter hard like pomades?


----------



## 13StepsAhead

Afternoon ladies. My twist out with my butter mix came out great! On my way into the city to enjoy a day of shopping and a nice lunch. Talk to you all later.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Zaz said:


> Afternoon ladies  Now I kinda wish I'd gotten more items but I had a $20 limit
> 
> Are the almond glaze and green tea butter hard like pomades?


 
@Zaz

The Almond Glaze is like a Pomade (Light Grease).

The GTB is more like a combo of Oil/Butter

Both smell (and work) amazing IMO.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> Mama t i saw your sale thread, is it that hard in the streets over a few cents. Yeah im back.


 
@La Colocha

Yeah, I got that. 

All she had to do was pm me. I ain't that hard up over no products. I woulda' worked out something with her. (but not really sure if she was interested or just commentingerplexed).

I just want to move it. Period. I sold the OYIN even in spite of that foolishness.

It's really not that serious.  Is it? 

You know it's hard in the Skreets


----------



## Minty

what's going on sister friends? I'm back too. So what's hot in the streets this summer?


----------



## SimJam

Hay ladies, I gave in and  got some shea moisture prods (they on sale for 7.99 at walgreens online)

ordered 
Organic African Black Soap Purification Hair Masque 
Organic Raw Shea Butter Deep Treatment Hair Masque 
Organic Anti-Breakage Hair Masque with yucca and boabab - supposed to be a light protein

eh if I dont like em, I'll leave them for my sister

next week this time I'll be enroute to my nieces ... YAY ..... bbques and my eldest nices 7th birthday YAY

also gonna get my Michaal Kors watch - either bone or tortoise. didnt want to order online because I wanted to see them on before I decide.

oh and I'll get to meet my BJ order


----------



## IDareT'sHair

SimJam

Hey Simmie!  Are you gone order any of the New Green Conditioner?


----------



## chebaby

hey everyone
last night i played in my hair using the koils by nature leave in. it has great slip even on dry hair but the smell still bothers me. a little really goes a long way, ill be using it on wet hair tomorrow.
today i cleansed with curl junkie daily fix, conditioned and detangled with cj smoothing conditioner this has become a staple, left a tiny bit in, then used a tiny bit of DM DCC on each section, then used cj curls in a bottle on top. im drying in a towel now and then ill blow dry it.
i hope i like the out come.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby Chello Che.

Your Regi sounds good today.  So, you won't be doing your hair tomorrow then?

Did you Steam?

I can't wait to do mine tomorrow.  I have my Regi ret-to-go.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby Chello Che.
> 
> Your Regi sounds good today.  So, you won't be doing your hair tomorrow then?
> 
> Did you Steam?
> 
> I can't wait to do mine tomorrow.  I have my Regi ret-to-go.


yea im doing it tomorrow i just did a wash and go today because im getting ready to go out and get me some free food

tomorrow ill shampoo and condition with AO GPB maybe with some okra on top and then do my usual two braids.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair, i saw you up last night around midnight i said to myself i knew she was taking a nap to be ready for that sale


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> @IDareT'sHair, *i saw you up last night around midnight i said to myself i knew she was taking a nap to be ready for that sale*


 
chebaby

Yeah, Girl. I sprung up at Midnight like a Vampire  

So now the wait begins..


----------



## chebaby

theres a long road ahead lol.


----------



## robot.

Gatdangit, I am never buying five pounds of shea butter again! I want to buy the yellow kind (I've come to like this better), but I still have like 3 pounds of the white left. 

I'm about to just whip it all up and gift that crap. Gotta buy some more nice jars now... If anyone wants some, just let me know and I'll happily ship some out. I made a thick cream earlier this year that came out wonderfully!


----------



## hannan

robot. Oooo! What was the recipe for the mix? I've always thought about mixing my own.


----------



## hannan

HijabiFlygirl Salam, chica! It's been a while!


----------



## chebaby

I'm at the national harbor for the first time and it's really nice out here. Like really nice.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

Lawd...Girl...Why are you at the National Harbor and on LHCF?

smh


----------



## robot.

hannan said:


> robot. Oooo! What was the recipe for the mix? I've always thought about mixing my own.



I posted it somewhere in here before.  I'll search my posts for it, because I done forgot myself, lol.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> chebaby
> 
> Lawd...Girl...Why are you at the National Harbor and on LHCF?
> 
> smh



Lmao I had to keep y'all updated while I was waiting for my overpriced crab cakes.


----------



## destine2grow

IDareT'sHair said:


> @La Colocha
> 
> Yeah, I got that.
> 
> All she had to do was pm me. I ain't that hard up over no products. I woulda' worked out something with her. (but not really sure if she was interested or just commentingerplexed).
> 
> I just want to move it. Period. I sold the OYIN even in spite of that foolishness.
> 
> It's really not that serious.  Is it?
> 
> You know it's hard in the Skreets


 IDareT'sHair Girl I couldn't believe she didn't email you. That ish pissed me off. People are just stupid!


robot. said:


> Gatdangit, I am never buying five pounds of shea butter again! I want to buy the yellow kind (I've come to like this better), but I still have like 3 pounds of the white left.
> 
> I'm about to just whip it all up and gift that crap. Gotta buy some more nice jars now... If anyone wants some, just let me know and I'll happily ship some out. I made a thick cream earlier this year that came out wonderfully!


 @robot I would like some. Pretty Please

How  are you divas doing? I haven't been up to much. Its been storming here. SO made me mad so I left the house  to get my eyebrows done and did a lil shopping. Took my son to get an haircut. Other than that I'm good. I think I am seriously going to try and use a product before I purchase anything else

Oh, I just lied b/c I think Bee Mine is going to have a 4th of July sale and if it is decent I will bite. I am truly waiting on SSI but I don't know how much longer I can wait. I need some Okra. I do have the fortifying mask that I can use until I get some more.


----------



## Ese88

Hey guys, I haven't been able to check into this thread as often as I would've liked this week. Been so busy with work. I washed today and did a protein treatment with komaza protein strengthner. I followed up with the olive dc, however I don't think I'll be using this product anymore because it causes build up at the front of my hair and its very hard to remove no matter how much I wash it. I'll be steaming weekly with the intensive moisture instead which washes away easily and makes my hair feel softer.


----------



## destine2grow

Oh I do want to try the My Honey Child Olive DC. I have to many thingS I want to try. I still have not done my hair and I am too tired to really do it. Hopefully I do it late tonight or tomorrow.


----------



## 13StepsAhead

La Colocha said:


> Mama t i saw your sale thread, is it that hard in the streets over a few cents. Yeah im back.



Major side eye to that poster. 10x out of 10 when you have to preface a statement by saying your not trying to throw shade you really are.


----------



## 13StepsAhead

Evening ladies... I had a long fun day in the city (NY), but it's not something I enjoy doing often because there are way too many tourist for me and I just like to get my shop on.

I decided to shampoo, do an aphogee 2-step and DC overnight today instead of tomorrow because after a day in NY I just feel like I need a good cleaning


----------



## robot.

hannan, i used cocoa, shea, and hempseed butter, with avocado, castor, grapeseed, rosehip, and tamanu oil.

destine2grow, no problem! i'll probably start whipping thursday. i'd start tuesday, but i have a final on wednesday.


----------



## SimJam

IDareT'sHair i think i will be passing on this one. 

wish it had come out earlier when i made my order.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

destine2grow 13StepsAhead Charz La Colocha

Thanks All Ya'll for having my back.  

Anyone who's ever purchased anything from me know how I do it. 

So, I wasn't too worried about it.erplexed  I treat my Customers good.

And I ended up making a Sale anyway from someone that has/had never purchased from me before. 

So No Worries......


----------



## hannan

@robot. Thank you! Would you mind if I got rid of some of that shea for you? I have a lot of those oils laying around.


----------



## hannan

I think I might get around and try beija flor. The hemp seed butter looks great and that creme brulee leave in seems so delicious!


----------



## robot.

hannan said:


> @robot. Thank you! Would you mind if I got rid of some of that shea for you? I have a lot of those oils laying around.



Be my guest! Just PM me your address and I'll have it out this week.


----------



## robot.

hannan said:


> I think I might get around and try beija flor. The hemp seed butter looks great and that creme brulee leave in seems so delicious!



I ordered and wasn't impressed. I don't remember all the details, but it took a while to ship and when it arrived, it was molded. When I emailed them, they very graciously offered to replace it. Well, I never got the replacement and asked for a refund, which they provided with no trouble. 

The company isn't "bad," but it was too much trouble for me.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

hannan

Please be advised, several ladies had Major Customer Service "Issues" with Beija Flor.  

Not that I'm one to Gossip. ..........


----------



## robot.

I can "break" my no buy for a new Hairveda condish... but only because it's LE and I hate missing out. *click* I'll prolly keep it in the fridge until I'm ready to use it.

ETA: I see why I'm in this thread less. Ever since my post last night, I've made "pretend" carts on about three different sites.


----------



## mkd

Sorry but that poster was doing too much. You think it's over priced? Ok keep it moving.  Buh bye.


IDareT'sHair said:


> destine2grow [=187846]13StepsAhead[/USER] Charz La Colocha
> 
> Thanks All Ya'll for having my back.
> 
> Anyone who's ever purchased anything from me know how I do it.
> 
> So, I wasn't too worried about it.erplexed  I treat my Customers good.
> 
> And I ended up making a Sale anyway from someone that has/had never purchased from me before.
> 
> So No Worries......


----------



## IDareT'sHair

mkd said:


> Sorry but that poster was doing too much. You think it's over priced? *Ok keep it moving. Buh bye.*


 
mkd

Girl. Hush. 

I Feel You Tho'


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

mkd said:


> *Sorry but that poster was doing too much*. You think it's over priced? Ok keep it moving. Buh bye.


 
Sure was; just being extra.


----------



## hannan

Thanks for the warning, guys. 

Sorry about that poster, T.

And the search for some products continues. Maybe I'll just wait until Claudie comes back.


----------



## divachyk

divachyk said:


> I purchased 2 sitrinillah, 1 greenie, and 1 whipped ends. I wanted more sitrinillah but I was a good girl. I didn't think of purchasing more than 1 greenie. Oh well. I don't want to pay another $10 in shipping to buy a few more. I will purchase the gelly after I'm done using Bee Mine Curly Butter. Should have purchased a sample but I clicked the pay button before thinking of it. I felt rushed while shopping because last time all the products were snatched up so quick that I felt I didn't have time to think and debate on what I wanted this time around.



Welp, through the encouragement of the dh...I purchased a second order. Purchased another greenie and whipped gelly. I didn't buy more SitriNillah but I did come up with a game plan. For every jar I use up, I'll purchase 2 more jars, that way, I always have at least 3 jars on hand.


----------



## Shay72

I bought Nubar Lemon Sorbet today. Got it from Amazon. $7.39 shipped. I was tired of asking my nail shop for a pastel yellow. I will take it in the next time I go and just give it to them. 

My tub is almost back to normal.I should have known better than trying to do a paste every week . I need to go back to once a month.


----------



## Shay72

SimJam said:


> Hay ladies, I gave in and got some shea moisture prods (they on sale for 7.99 at walgreens online)
> 
> ordered
> Organic African Black Soap Purification Hair Masque
> Organic Raw Shea Butter Deep Treatment Hair Masque
> Organic Anti-Breakage Hair Masque with yucca and boabab - supposed to be a light protein
> 
> eh if I dont like em, I'll leave them for my sister


 
Thanks for this post. I took this opportunity to try out their body washes. Trying to get a back up for Jasmine's just in case . I also ordered the anti breakage masque and the growth lotion not for growth but just to have a moisturizer with some protein in it.


----------



## Loves Harmony

Good morning ladies! I am doing alot better. I was so happy to get out of the house even if it was just to Target. Lol lol.....  

Hows your weekend going?


----------



## Ltown

Hi ladies! Hope everyone is doing good.    I'm at the Hampton Jazz Festival, had fun, tired, going home today and rest before the next trip. I tried to keep up this weekend, but i know ain't nobody messing with my homie Ms T!   IDareT'sHair, you have the best deals in the exchange forum, their loss!

  I miss out on HV.  My hair is doing fine edges are growing back but too darn gray.  The cyst that i got from the braids are going away with topical antibiotics, so i'm happy can't wait to wash my hair. Chat later.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Mernin' Divas!

Not much up. Need to start on my Hair, but I gotta run out real quick, so I will start when I get back.

Will cowash with HV MoistPRO and do a Protein Rx with Cathy Howse UBH. Will Steam with QB Moringa.

Should use up 1 HV Phinising Rinse (have backups). Will switch to BFH Red Wine Shine Rinse next wash if I finish up HV.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

30% off Jasmine Discount Code = hairluv

*Sorry Ladies......Had to Post It*


----------



## destine2grow

IDareT'sHair how long is Jasmine sale? I still have 2 try her hibiscus con


----------



## IDareT'sHair

destine2grow said:


> @IDareT'sHair how long is Jasmine sale? I still have 2 try her hibiscus con


 
destine2grow

Hey Destine!  I didn't see a time-frame?  Maybe someone else did.


----------



## Zaz

IDareT'sHair said:


> 30% off Jasmine Discount Code = hairluv
> 
> *Sorry Ladies......Had to Post It*



Dang, this Jasmine is really trying to get my money , it seems like since I started hanging out here she always has some type of sale.
Maybe I should order some of these shea rinses and that A&S y'all talk about, lemme go make a cart


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Zaz said:


> Dang, this Jasmine is really trying to get my money , it seems like since I started hanging out here she always has some type of sale.
> *Maybe I should order some of these rinses and that A&S y'all talk about, lemme go make a cart*


 
Zaz

Pick Out some good scents.....


----------



## Shay72

Shoot maybe I should order some oils from Jasmine's since I can't seem to get any from HV .


----------



## Loves Harmony

I want to try some of the wen products. Idk which one I want to purchase. I may end purchasing some more hair one.


----------



## Zaz

IDareT'sHair said:


> Zaz
> 
> Pick Out some good scents.....



IDareT'sHair
I would ask you for some suggestions but you'll have me buying a dozen 

I'm only getting one of each to see if I even like them but all these scents make me want more, I never order multiples from a new vendor right off the bat 

eta the shipping costs as much as my order, maybe I'll wait and see if I still want these at the end of the day


----------



## Eisani

Has anyone tried that Argan Oil Hair One yet? I was in Sally yesterday and saw they had sample packets for $.99. I read the ingredients and just KIM.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I was "Slightly" Tempted to get more Hibiscus.   _*i know..don't judge*_

That Stuff is amazing, but I am still waiting on an order of 4-5.  

So, I think Imma sit this one outerplexed

I'll wait for Claudie to return.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Eisani

Hi E!  No, I haven't.  Someone sent me some packets of the Olive Oil Hair One a while back.  I still haven't tried those.erplexed

It's bascially the same concept as WEN right? 

And you said you didn't care for WEN so it's good that you didn't purchase.


----------



## JJamiah

Eisani said:


> Has anyone tried that Argan Oil Hair One yet? I was in Sally yesterday and saw they had sample packets for $.99. I read the ingredients and just KIM.


 
@Eisani I have tried and still have half a bottle left. It is not my run too hair cleanser.



IDareT'sHair said:


> @Eisani
> 
> Hi E! No, I haven't. Someone sent me some packets of the Olive Oil Hair One a while back. I still haven't tried those.erplexed
> 
> It's bascially the same concept as WEN right?
> 
> And you said you didn't care for WEN so it's good that you didn't purchase.


 
@IDareT'sHair

Different formulas will leave you with different feels. While I don't like Hair One Jojoba or Tea Tree but love it better than regular shampoo.
I heart Hair One Olive Oil and am meh on Hair One Argan Oil
 

While I love the go on effect of Wen Sweet Almond Mint The after effect is good.

Wen Fig on the other hand is Great and I love it and this is my all that in a bottle. 

Different forumlas will give different effects 
\
I have used all the forumlas I speak of,


----------



## SimJam

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Zaz
> 
> Pick Out some good scents.....


 
what are some good scents, think i remember someone talmout pearberry

and whuts this abt hibiscus condish????

lawwwd hammercy ... this thread


----------



## IDareT'sHair

JJamiah said:


> @IDareT'sHair
> 
> Different formulas will leave you with different feels. While I don't like Hair One Jojoba or Tea Tree but love it better than regular shampoo.
> *I heart Hair One Olive Oil and am meh on Hair One Olive Oil*


 
JJamiah

I'm confused (at bolded)erplexed  What do you mean?  Please explain


----------



## IDareT'sHair

SimJam said:


> what are some good scents, think i remember someone talmout pearberry
> 
> and whuts this abt hibiscus condish????
> 
> lawwwd hammercy ... this thread


 
Hi SimJam

That Hibiscus is all that!  I think all of the Buttercremes are good.  I am partial to Hello Sugar.  Also, the Berry Scents are good.  The Tahitian Vanilla is a good one.

All of them smell & perform amazing.


----------



## JJamiah

IDareT'sHair said:


> @JJamiah
> 
> I'm confused (at bolded)erplexed What do you mean? Please explain


 
 going to change I meant that about Hair One Argan Oil LOL too many oils LOL


----------



## IDareT'sHair

JJamiah said:


> going to change I meant that about Hair One Argan Oil LOL too many oils LOL


 
JJamiah

Lawd Gurl....You had me Like:  ............


----------



## JJamiah

IDareT'sHair said:


> @JJamiah
> 
> Lawd Gurl....You had me Like: ............


 
I'm sorry LOL

I am tempted to try the Pomegrante version HUH! 
I heard it is great also. 

I am tempted to return the conditioners atleast 1 of them I bought yesterday, and when I finish the other 2. Just go straight to using my Wen Fig plus fig Oil as a Deep Conditioner. 

It knocks out my Detangler, SHampoo, and maybe my DC. I still use other Leave in's


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I'm glad I watched several YT Videos on Enso, before I purchased some things I was thinking about getting. ......... 

I can't do the overly Floral Scents (that was one of my main reasons I hated JC) It stunk IMO. So, those reviews were definitely helpful in describing the 'scents'.

Well....that saved me a few bucks. I may try the Blue Malva Lotion this week.


----------



## 13StepsAhead

So I went to the bss I was telling you all about to pick up some Bobraz. They didn't have the length it color I needed so ended up in my fab isle. They now carry hair rules, deva curl and HTN. I was so tempted to grab up some HTN, but I grab up CJ daily fix instead.

ETA: I told the man to get HV so I don't have to do online shopping


----------



## IDareT'sHair

JJamiah said:


> I'm sorry LOL
> 
> I am tempted to try the Pomegrante version HUH!
> I heard it is great also.
> 
> I am tempted to return the conditioners atleast 1 of them I bought yesterday, and when I finish the other 2. Just go straight to using my Wen Fig plus fig Oil as a Deep Conditioner.
> 
> It knocks out my Detangler, SHampoo, and maybe my DC. I still use other Leave in's


 
@JJamiah Unfortunately, I don't see myself becoming a Total _WEN-HEAD_ because I like to purchase too many other things. _*le sigh*_

But I will definitely begin using it as a Co-Cleanser this Fall. 

I think I would get totally 'bored' if I allowed it to replace ALL my other products. I Love To Haul ......  

That's one reason why I won't invest in a Gallon of anything.


----------



## 13StepsAhead

SimJam said:


> what are some good scents, think i remember someone talmout pearberry
> 
> and whuts this abt hibiscus condish????
> 
> lawwwd hammercy ... this thread



I really like the pearberry scent, but most of the scents ive purchased are pretty good. It depends on what kind of scents you like.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

13StepsAhead

Hey 13! 

Are you gone haul any more Jasmine?


----------



## 13StepsAhead

IDareT'sHair said:


> 13StepsAhead
> 
> Hey 13!
> 
> Are you gone haul any more Jasmine?



IDareT'sHair I'm thinking about it, but I'll probably just get some body stuff since I have so many DCs


----------



## JJamiah

IDareT'sHair said:


> @JJamiah Unfortunately, I don't see myself becoming a Total _WEN-HEAD_ because I like to purchase too many other things. _*le sigh*_
> 
> But I will definitely begin using it as a Co-Cleanser this Fall.
> 
> I think I would get totally 'bored' if I allowed it to replace ALL my other products. I Love To Haul ......
> 
> That's one reason why I won't invest in a Gallon of anything.


 
IDareT'sHair, I know you just a little and I knew this already LOL 

I hear you and you have to do what is going make you happy.
As I finished typing that last post. I bagged up the SE and it is going back to the store. I so hate returns buttt...... I am going to use my fig oil in my Fig cleanser as a DC once I am done with the rest of my SE


----------



## IDareT'sHair

JJamiah

Smart Move JJ!  (Making that Return).

That DC Combo you came up with Fig & Fig Oil sounds wonderful.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Well, I returned (briefly) to HTN.  I had thought I put this away until Fall/Winter.  
But I found an already open bottle of Lotion and pulled it out.  Especially since BM Luscious was such a disappointment.

Well, I'll finish up this bottle and won't pull HTN back out again until Sept/Oct.  I guess it's my "go-to" in a way.  I love that stuff.


----------



## JJamiah

IDareT'sHair said:


> @JJamiah
> 
> Smart Move JJ! (Making that Return).
> 
> That DC Combo you came up with Fig & Fig Oil sounds wonderful.


 
Thanks so much. I am slowly trying to get it together and ladies of this thread believe it or not THIS THREAD started me to getting my habits together LOL


----------



## chebaby

ok so my hair was ABOUT to become over moisturized but i caught it fast so im pre pooing with claudies protein conditioner for an hour or two, then ill shampoo and condition and detangle with AO GPB mixed with ssi okra. then ill put my hair right back in two braids with komaza shea butter lotion.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

Hi Che! 

Sounds good.  Why do you think it was becoming 'over' moisturized?


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Hi Che!
> 
> Sounds good.  Why do you think it was becoming 'over' moisturized?


hey T
it stayed wet for a long time. so i thought i used too much product. so i re washed it and just used a little cj a&o conditioner and i woke up today more than 12 hours later and it was still wet in some areas
also i think i co washed every other day last week so maybe that was too much.

im gonna make an oil mix for my scalp with majority castor oil, wheat germ oil, coconut and peppermint oil. i found a few thin spots


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

Glad You're On Top of it!  It's very important to catch stuff before it turns major.  

Are you getting any Jasmine?


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Glad You're On Top of it!  It's very important to catch stuff before it turns major.
> 
> Are you getting any Jasmine?


you know i thought about it but i dont know yet. i havent been using my shea rinse as often as i was before so i still have like 6 bottles left. and plenty a&s and ultra conditioner so i think im good. ill get the hibiscus some other time.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

I'm glad I watched some You Tubes on Enso.  It helped me change my mind about getting some things.

It saved me some $.  They said alot of the scents aren't that great.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> I'm glad I watched some You Tubes on Enso.  It helped me change my mind about getting some things.
> 
> It saved me some $.  They said alot of the scents aren't that great.


i heard the same thing. i dont like floral scents at all either. but lckily everything i have smells pretty nice. the deep conditioner and aloe and marshmallow lotion smells the best to me.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

The Blue Malva Lotion doesn't smell bad either.  I think the Serum was a little 'off' smelling, but it doesn't last.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> The Blue Malva Lotion doesn't smell bad either.  I think the Serum was a little 'off' smelling, but it doesn't last.


let me know how you end up liking the blue malva.

depending on how im feeling i might use the hibiscus on one braid and the aloe and marshmallow on another braid. maybe


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> let me know how you end up liking the blue malva.
> 
> *depending on how im feeling i might use the hibiscus on one braid and the aloe and marshmallow on another braid. maybe*


 
chebaby

Yeah, try it that way before you decide to 'Sell'


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Yeah, try it that way before you decide to 'Sell'


lol yea cause you know im still thinking about getting rid of it. i know it wont be a repurchase but imma try it first because i may end up liking it.

i did have my heart set on using komaza today though so i dont know.
im about to finally rinse this claudies protein out, i think its been in my hair for3 hours now


----------



## chebaby

ok so i rinsed the claudies protein, shampooed and conditioned and detangled with AO GPB and ssi okra. my hair looked and felt great when i stepped out the shower. and my hair started to dry fast so i know the protein helped.
i used the enso hibiscus on my right braid and the aloe and marshmallow on the left braid.
you cant tell just by looking at the texture but the aloe is thicker/heavier than the hibiscus. the hibiscus has a little bit of slip and they both sunk into my hair so fast that normally when i braid i have a lot of leave in oozing out, not with these. they sunk in my hair super fast.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

Interesting Che.  Glad you're doing a "Test Comparison". 

Can't wait for the Final Results.


----------



## chebaby

me too. for some reason i think the aloe will be more moisturizing than the hibscus but i cant tell yet.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@mkd

Sage really wraps their things nicely.  I noticed SSI started wrapping their things in Tissue Paper too.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

Ya'll know I want to buy something!  

But I decided against EN. 

And I don't need anymore Jasmine especially when I'm still waiting for some to arrive.

Bought HV and Claudie gone.  Don't want any MHC.  Last time I bought some, I ended up selling it to Fab.erplexed

Maybe I need to sit down somewhere.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

13StepsAhead

I see you picked up CJ Daily Fix. 

I have a bottle someone _Gifted_ me a while back.  Can't wait to try it out.


----------



## destine2grow

Just wanted to let you ladies know that Blended Beauty has 20%off until July 5th. coupon CheersThe4th. This coupon is good for their website. I haven't tried any of their products. They do have a cleansing con. I'm up in the air about what I am going to do.


----------



## chebaby

T, i want to buy something too.
i forgot to mention that i finally found the blue eco styler gel so i picked that up along with a bottle of hair rules curly whip. im really into curl creams right about now.

i want to buy something but dont know what so i know what you feel like lol.


----------



## robot.

Just rolling in.  I guess I could blog or something but... I'm gonna sit and enjoy my drank a lil while longer.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

destine2grow said:


> Just wanted to let you ladies know that *Blended Beauty has 20%off until July 5th. coupon CheersThe4th.* This coupon is good for their website. I haven't tried any of their products. They do have a cleansing con. I'm up in the air about what I am going to do.


 
@destine2grow

Cute Pic Destine! You Look really nice. 

I don't think I want any more 'new' vendors right now.

But Lemme Go Look Right Quick.


----------



## destine2grow

IDareT'sHair thank you! I know you don't want any more new members but you never know!


----------



## 13StepsAhead

IDareT'sHair said:


> 13StepsAhead
> 
> I see you picked up CJ Daily Fix.
> 
> I have a bottle someone _Gifted_ me a while back.  Can't wait to try it out.




Yea I really wanted to try it and since it was in the BSS I said what they heck.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

destine2grow

One of my NY Resolutions was to Limit my On-Line Vendors and I've picked up Enso.  I did drop a couple, but I've also added 1.

But according to chebaby, she ain't thinkin' Enso gone be around too long.erplexed


----------



## destine2grow

IDareT'sHair I keep hearing chebaby say that. I don't know if they are but I might not try anything else from them and just stick with ssi and hv.

Ladies I need to start working out. I need to lose my gut. I was just in the health and fitness thread. I just don't know where to start because I haven't worked out in so long. I will probably start doing the EA sports on the wii again.


----------



## Brownie518

Hey, ladies. 

destine2grow - that new pic is so nice!!!

I think I might get some Jasmine's...*cough* just to, you know, try some new scents


----------



## IDareT'sHair

destine2grow

I'll see once I try out the DC'er and the Blue Malva (if I continue to buy).  I like the Serum and I like the Flaxseed Spritz and also the Olive & Honey but strictly Fall/Winter tho'.  Really Heavy.

Once I try those other 2, I'll make my Final Decision.


----------



## destine2grow

thanks Brownie518 Thats the wig I have been rocking lately. I am thinking about trying a short or curly wig. I don't know yet. I like the BESHE Elle and Drew.


----------



## destine2grow

IDareT'sHair the olive and honey is extremly heavy. Do you find that it just sits on top of your hair? For me it appear to moisturize but if I touch my hair later it doesn't feel moisturize. I really want to try the milk and honey one but I guess I will just try some of ssi butters


----------



## chebaby

destine2grow, i agree your pic is nice, very pretty

i just think a lot of these small companies come and go. you hear it a lot in the threads about discontinued products. people fall in love and then the product/company just vanishes.
when people were reviewing enso i looked passed the shipping prices(i rarely look at shipping prices) but the shipping taking forever and then people saying their products didnt look the same. thats crazy to me.
i just have a feeling that the hype around them came on to fast/strong and its going to die down just as fast.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

destine2grow said:


> @IDareT'sHair *the olive and honey is extremly heavy.* Do you find that it just sits on top of your hair? For me it appear to moisturize but if I touch my hair later it doesn't feel moisturize. I really want to try the milk and honey one but I guess I will just try some of ssi butters


 
destine2grow

It moisturized my hair fine. 

It kinda reminded me of Qhemets Amla & Heavy Cream.  Maybe being relaxed, it was different for me.

But, it would be something I'd use specifically in the colder months or during a deep stretch.  Just like AOHC.


----------



## Brownie518

Hey, does anyone know how long Dana will have that 30 on??


----------



## IDareT'sHair

destine2grow said:


> thanks @Brownie518 Thats the wig I have been rocking lately. I am thinking about trying a short or curly wig. I don't know yet. *I like the BESHE Elle and Drew*.


 
My Staple (Work) Wig is BESHE.  But I don't know the name.


----------



## chebaby

i think i want some more cj smoothing conditioner. i think i like it more than the smoothing lotion. its more moisturizing than the lotion yet it doesnt have as much slip. its and excellent leave it and co wash. i will continue to purchase the lotion but the conditioner is  staple too.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> @destine2grow, i agree your pic is nice, very pretty
> 
> *i just think a lot of these small companies come and go. you hear it a lot in the threads about discontinued products. people fall in love and then the product/company just vanishes.*
> *when people were reviewing enso i looked passed the shipping prices(i rarely look at shipping prices) but the shipping taking forever and then people saying their products didnt look the same. thats crazy to me.*
> *i just have a feeling that the hype around them came on to fast/strong and its going to die down just as fast*.


 
chebaby  Really Good Post Che.  Yeah, I agree, shipping is quite higherplexed


Brownie518 said:


> *Hey, does anyone know how long Dana will have that 30 on??*


 
Brownie518

It doesn't say B!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I Ain't Gone Lie, I'm Ready to Haul................


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> I Ain't Gone Lie, I'm Ready to Haul................



Girl, me too!!! 

And I plan to, not even gonna lie.


----------



## chebaby

speaking of me never paying attention to shipping, has jasmines shipping always been $14


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *Girl, me too!!! *
> 
> *And I plan to, not even gonna lie*.


 
Brownie518

I can't find nothing to Buy!.... ......



chebaby said:


> *speaking of me never paying attention to shipping, has jasmines shipping always been $14*


 
chebaby

I thought it was $10.00 Flat Rate.


----------



## Shay72

chebaby said:


> speaking of me never paying attention to shipping, has jasmines shipping always been $14


No  .....


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Wednesday (Next Wash Day) I think I'll cowash with MoistPRO, do a Nexxus Emergencee Treatment and Steam with the last of QB.  

Should also finish up HV Phinishing Rinse.

I may hafta' add something to it. If so, Imma pull that Enso Naturals DC'er out and give it a try.


----------



## chebaby

i put 2 shea butter rinses in my cart and shipping came up to $14


----------



## mkd

destine2grow, pretty pic!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *i put 2 shea butter rinses in my cart and shipping came up to $14*


 
chebaby

Hmp.  If I wanted it, I'd email her and tell her.  

I put 1 Hibiscus (just for Fun) in a cart and the Shipping was $7.00.


----------



## Brownie518

chebaby said:


> speaking of me never paying attention to shipping, has jasmines shipping always been $14



Umm, no it has not!! What you order????? 

Let me go check mine...

ETA: ok, mine says $10...


----------



## robot.

I know I said I'd stay in braids all summer, but I really want to try cassia and this Qhemet I never really got around to using.


----------



## chebaby

sounds good T.
my next wash day, wednesday, im gonna use up cj daily fix. i cant believe how much ive started liking it. ill repurchase but i still dont know if i would call it a staple.
after that my next 2 products to use up will be ssi okra and AP GPB. thats a great combo.
im trying to hold on to my claudies protein until i can find a replacement on the ground. i would try jbco mayo treatment but i heard it stinks


----------



## chebaby

Brownie518 said:


> Umm, no it has not!! What you order?????
> 
> Let me go check mine...
> 
> ETA: ok, mine says $10...


i didnt order it but i put 2 shea rinses in my cart. and thats the shipping i got.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> i didnt order it but i put 2 shea rinses in my cart. and thats the shipping i got.


 
chebaby

Did you use Discount Code = hairluv?


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Did you use Discount Code = hairluv?


yep just tried it again and same thing


----------



## Brownie518

chebaby said:


> i didnt order it but i put 2 shea rinses in my cart. and thats the shipping i got.



I have 6 items...

Does Shescentit usually have a sale for the 4th?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> yep just tried it again and same thing


 
chebaby

K....I just dummied up a Cart w/ 2 Shea Rinse and Shipping was $14.00!

Imma e-mail her.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> K....I just dummied up a Cart w/ 2 Shea Rinse and Shipping was $14.00!
> 
> Imma e-mail her.


 
I just emailed her.erplexed


----------



## mkd

Brownie518 said:


> I have 6 items...
> 
> Does Shescentit usually have a sale for the 4th?



I hope she does, I need a few leave ins.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> I can't find nothing to Buy!.... ......



I have a list of staples that I need to restock


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> I just emailed her.erplexed





I know you did!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *I have a list of staples that I need to restock *


 
@Brownie518

Good For You. 

Imma wait for Claudie. I have my little list ready. And if SSI has a Sale, I'll pick up a 16 ounce Avocado.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby And Others

She just emailed me back and said it was a Glitch in the System and try it again.  It should be Fixed.

And..............She Mailed my Package Yesterday.


----------



## Charz

I want some Qhemet's Twisting Butter


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> Good For You.
> 
> Imma wait for Claudie. I have my little list ready. And if SSI has a Sale, I'll pick up a 16 ounce Avocado.



Yeah, Claudie is on my list of staples to restock. Won't be too long.  I also need Okra, Marula Hemp from SSI. I need CPR, JBCO, Anti Snap, Hydratherma Naturals.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> Yeah, Claudie is on my list of staples to restock. Won't be too long.  I also need Okra, Marula Hemp from SSI. I need CPR, JBCO, Anti Snap, Hydratherma Naturals.


 
Brownie518

You've really been using up alot too tho'.


----------



## chebaby

im selling my qhemet but once i get it after i smell it lol. i no longer twist my hair and judgng from the pic i saw its not something i would use anyway. it looks like a pomade more than a butter.


----------



## chebaby

brownie keeps reminding me i need to try cpr. ill pic it up and see if it can replace claudie for me.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> You've really been using up alot too tho'.



I have. I used up the last of my CPR and JBCO this week. I finished 2 BFH Custom DCs and a Shea Mango. I had to mix them, since there was only a bit left in each. I finished a BFH Desert Castor seed and Olive Drench, recently, as well. 
I think this week, I'll be able to finish a HTN Oil, a BFH conditioner, and maybe something else. I need to go in and pull out stuff thats almost finished.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

From Claudie I think Imma get:

1 Fortifying
1 Large Quinoa #1
1 Protein

Hopefully, she'll have some kind of Sale.  I swapped with beautyaddict1913 for a Claudie Reconstructor (so that'll be a back-up).


----------



## Zaz

chebaby said:


> i put 2 shea butter rinses in my cart and shipping came up to $14





IDareT'sHair said:


> chebaby And Others
> 
> She just emailed me back and said it was a Glitch in the System and try it again.  It should be Fixed.
> 
> And..............She Mailed my Package Yesterday.



That's what turned me off too, I was going to get 1 A&S and 1 shea rinse since those names keep popping up to see if I even like them and shipping was $14 erplexed

So I felt cheated and started clicking around looking for someone else to buy from 

eta just tried again and got the same $13 shipping fee  I feel cheated all over again, maybe I should order a jar of AOHC I'm not sure what but now I want something


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Zaz  WOW!  I didn't know you were having problems earlier with Shipping Costs. 

I woulda' emailed her earlier.erplexed

Hopefully, that has been resolved.  I'm glad my Stuff Finally Shipped.  It's been a minute.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I think Imma 'mix' this Komaza Vitamin Reign with Enso's Flaxseed Spritz.  I don't like the way the Enso sprays out and I don't have another Spritz Bottle Handy.  

The one bottle I do have, has Komaza Vitamin Reign in it.  Both Enso & Komaza are half gone.

Hopefully, they play well together.  I'm not into mixing stuff.


----------



## Zaz

IDareT'sHair I think $10 shipping is only for people who spend over a certain amount, I tried again and got the same $13 shipping fee, at that rate I'd rather get stuff from Qhemet full price, at least I know I already like them

Thanks for emailing them T, patron saint of LHCF PJs


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Zaz  That's a mess.  Something is clearly wrong.  Hmp

Anyway, I'm half-way tempted to e-mail BJ to throw another one of them Green Ones In my Order.


----------



## Brownie518

Zaz said:


> @IDareT'sHair I think $10 shipping is only for people who spend over a certain amount, I tried again and got the same $13 shipping fee, at that rate I'd rather get stuff from Qhemet full price, at least I know I already like them
> 
> Thanks for emailing them *T, patron saint of LHCF PJs*



 T, you should use this right here!!


----------



## 13StepsAhead

Guess that's a sign that I don't need any more jasmines. $13 shipping uh no thank you.


----------



## Zaz

I bought a jar of AOHC , I figure I'm only missing out on a $3 saving by paying full price, I'll get more during their next sale.
I'm blaming this on Dana, she done wet my appetite for new products


----------



## destine2grow

chebaby do you know I have never tried AO GP. I need to try it. I also want to try the CJ smoothing lotion and con.

Brownie518 I love the motions CPR. I still have half a jar. I will pull it out and use it. I just hate that the herbs are so hard to rinse out, however it moisturize and strenghtens my hair. 

I also need SSI to have a sale. I will get an 16oz of the okra and the avocado con. I also want the moisture mist and one of her butters. I also want the amazon pomade. Ya'll I want to much to name. Lets just say that when she does have a sale I plan on hauling.

Did yall watch the BET awards. I was all in. This is better than they have did in the past. Love Pattie Labelle.


----------



## chebaby

destine2grow, you should pick up a bottle of AO GPB when you get a chance. its really good. its a light protein for me and has a shot of moisture in it. its a staple for me. one of the few things i buy over and over again.


----------



## destine2grow

chebaby I will order it in a couple of weeks maybe sooner since I am out of the SSI okra recon. I do have other proteins but I just want to purchase something. 

Did you watch the BET awards?


----------



## chebaby

destine2grow said:


> @chebaby I will order it in a couple of weeks maybe sooner since I am out of the SSI okra recon. I do have other proteins but I just want to purchase something.
> 
> Did you watch the BET awards?


no, i forgot all about it but bet shows all the awards over and over again so ill catch it one day lol.


----------



## destine2grow

chebaby said:


> no, i forgot all about it but bet shows all the awards over and over again so ill catch it one day lol.


 
Yeah you right about that. I'm going to get off the computer before I end up buying something. I will chat with you tomorrow.


----------



## La Colocha

Looking from the outside in we are not pj's, we are hoarders, hoarding for jeeezus. I haven't purchased anything since mothers day, Good morning and good afternoon.

_Sent from mcdonalds drive through._


----------



## Zaz

My sage order's here  it actually got here Saturday but the shipping notice went to my spam so I didn't bother checking my mail. If I'd known this was waiting for me I wouldn't have done this braidout. 

I used Darcy's madagascar vanilla styling creme, this is definitely not a repurchase, my hair looks ok but it feels greasy


----------



## chebaby

hi everyone
ok my braid with the enso aloe and marshmallow lotion on it feels really soft and nice. but the braid with the enso sweet hibiscus leave in feels greasy yet dry
i still dont want to take these down and do over so tonight ill just rub some coconut oil on them and tie it up. both braids are nice and shiny though.


----------



## natura87

I am about to wash my hair. I will finish up or throw away a few things tonight. I am giving up on the Deva... Angell. I've trid to make it work but it is just to thin. Its not even like I just put water up there becuase at least water does something. Shea Moisture smoothie and Milk are almost gone. I have backups of one but not the other. Both are eventual repurchases.

I ran into my kindergarten teacher today. Somehow she recognized me.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> *Looking from the outside in we are not pj's, we are hoarders, hoarding for jeeezus. I haven't purchased anything since mothers day, Good morning and good afternoon.Sent from mcdonalds drive through.*


 
............

La Colocha

Good Night and Good Morning

_*sent from my bedroom*_


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> hi everyone
> *ok my braid with the enso aloe and marshmallow lotion on it feels really soft and nice. but the braid with the enso sweet hibiscus leave in feels greasy yet dry*
> i still dont want to take these down and do over so tonight ill just rub some coconut oil on them and tie it up. both braids are nice and shiny though.


 

chebaby

Sounds Like I'll be seeing Enso Soon on the Exchange Forum


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Sounds Like I'll be seeing Enso Soon on the Exchange Forum


been on there since last night


----------



## 13StepsAhead

evening ladies  my qhemet came in today (new twisting butter and my replacement OHHB). Umm The smell of that twisting is a little off, it reminds me of an ayurvedic soap  but, it's definitely a  THICK butter.  Not a fan of the scent, but it's not one that would bother me a great deal, so I can't wait to try it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> been on there since last night


 
chebaby

Lawd Chile.............      

What am I gone do with You?


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Lawd Chile.............
> 
> What am I gone do with You?


 i put them thangs on there last night quick fast and in a hurry i aint get no hits yet.


----------



## chebaby

13StepsAhead said:


> evening ladies  my qhemet came in today (new twisting butter and my replacement OHHB). Umm The smell of that twisting is a little off, it reminds me of an ayurvedic soap  but, it's definitely a  THICK butter.  Not a fan of the scent, but it's not one that would bother me a great deal, so I can't wait to try it.


i think mine came today but i didnt have time to check.
LAWD i hope it dont smell like the shikakai shampoo bar that thing had the bathroom smelling like cat piss


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> i put them thangs on there last night quick fast and in a hurry i aint get no hits yet.


 
chebaby

It will go.  Somebody will get it.  Enso is Hot Right Now!  .......


----------



## destine2grow

Zaz said:


> My sage order's here  it actually got here Saturday but the shipping notice went to my spam so I didn't bother checking my mail. If I'd known this was waiting for me I wouldn't have done this braidout.
> 
> I used *Darcy's madagascar vanilla styling creme*, this is definitely not a repurchase, my hair looks ok but it feels greasy


 @ Zaz the bolded was a fail for me too.


chebaby said:


> been on there since last night


 chebaby you didn't mention that last night when we were chatting. I don't know if I want to purchase it from you yet

On another note. I am finding that I like to moisturize my hair with lotion rather than butters. I use butters on my hair and dd hair when I am twisting it. I just use them mostly for the hold. 

Why do I still have the itch to purchase something


----------



## chebaby

destine2grow said:


> @ Zaz the bolded was a fail for me too.
> 
> @chebaby you didn't mention that last night when we were chatting. I don't know if I want to purchase it from you yet
> 
> On another note. I am finding that I like to moisturize my hair with lotion rather than butters. I use butters on my hair and dd hair when I am twisting it. I just use them mostly for the hold.
> 
> Why do I still have the itch to purchase something


i love butters on my dry hair. they are the only things i can put on dry hair and will make my hair feel soft. everything else has to be used on wet hair.
but i agree, lotions are my go to right now im loving komaza shea and oyin dew.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Welp. 

I ended up asking BJ & 'nem to invoice me for another "Green One" last night.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I did a little Sale last night and put the wrong zip on the package! *wall bash* I hope it gets there.

It was 9 lbs.  I shol' hope I don't hafta' resend.


----------



## destine2grow

@ T I hope the package gets to its destination too. What have you been up too?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

destine2grow said:


> *@ T I hope the package gets to its destination too. What have you been up too?*


 
destine2grow

Sneezing & Coughin' STILL .......


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> Welp.
> 
> I ended up asking BJ & 'nem to invoice me for another "Green One" last night.


somehow i knew you would i dont blame you. its limited time only right?


IDareT'sHair said:


> I did a little Sale last night and put the wrong zip on the package! *wall bash* I hope it gets there.
> 
> It was 9 lbs.  I shol' hope I don't hafta' resend.


im sure itll get there


----------



## destine2grow

IDareT'sHair I hope you feel better!


----------



## 13StepsAhead

chebaby said:


> i think mine came today but i didnt have time to check.
> LAWD i hope it dont smell like the shikakai shampoo bar that thing had the bathroom smelling like cat piss


 It's not that bad.


----------



## chebaby

13StepsAhead said:


> It's not that bad.


i hope not lol. i keep hearing it smells like soap. bee mine deep conditioner smells like soap but it smells good to me.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

Yeah, that BM definitely smells like Soap.

Anyone still interested in trying Tiiva?


----------



## destine2grow

IDareT'sHair what is Tiiva?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

destine2grow said:


> @IDareT'sHair what is Tiiva?


 
@destine2grow



Here:

http://tiivanaturals.com/


----------



## mkd

I can't do that bee mine smell. I don't know why they picked such a strong scent.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

mkd said:


> I can't do that bee mine smell. I don't know why they picked such a strong scent.


 
mkd

They offer a Coconut scented one now.


----------



## destine2grow

IDareT'sHair said:


> @destine2grow
> 
> 
> 
> Here:
> 
> http://tiivanaturals.com/


 
I remember who they are now. I would only try the hair lotion since it has been getting good reviews and I am really into them right now.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

destine2grow said:


> I remember who they are now. *I would only try the hair lotion since it has been getting good reviews and I am really into them right now.*


 

destine2grow

They are gone be having 30% for the 4th of July.  I'll start a thread later on this week.

I wanna try that (Green Tea) and the DC'er and maybe the Growth Lotion.


----------



## destine2grow

The dc does sound good IDareT'sHair. I would probably be willing to try those 3 as well but the price has to be good and so does the shipping!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

destine2grow

We'll See how it looks with 30% discount.  I'm planning to try all 3 (if the price is right).


----------



## destine2grow

Coffee just posted that Shea Moisture products are 20% off at walgreens but only online!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

destine2grow said:


> Coffee just posted that Shea Moisture products are 20% off at walgreens but only online!


 
destine2grow

I still have not tried it.  beautyaddict1913 is suppose to send me one with the Swap.


----------



## destine2grow

I have only tried the curl and style for the hibiscus and coconut line. I just want to get that again and the moisture mist


----------



## chebaby

i may pick up some Tiiva locally and try it. i want the lotion and/or deep conditioner.


----------



## 13StepsAhead

Finally finished up a 25oz tigi moisture maniac. Working on a CJ smoothing lotion which I should be finished some time this week.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Will continue to use my open HTN to Moisturize & Seal.  

When that is finished, I have some SSI Herbal Hair Cream and I will start using that.


----------



## 13StepsAhead

So I'm doing some research on Monoi oil and it's basically souped up coconut oil. Carol's Daughter got some nerve charging all that money for them products. To think I almost bit the bullet for the mask until I came to my senses and realized it's over $3 an oz. Uh no thanks Carol.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

13StepsAhead said:


> *So I'm doing some research on Monoi oil and it's basically souped up coconut oil.* Carol's Daughter got some nerve charging all that money for them products. To think I almost bit the bullet for the mask until I came to my senses and realized it's over $3 an oz. Uh no thanks Carol.


 
13StepsAhead

Yeah. That's some Nerve. ........  

Hmp.  If the trooff be told....She shouldn't be chargin' $28-$29 dollars for nothin'

I think it has a Flower in it.  Perhaps Gardenia?

Sounds good.  You should get a bottle and let me know what you think.


----------



## chebaby

this week i will be using up cj daily fix and ssi okra. im not sure how much AO GPB i have left but that should be gone soon too.

then ill be using up jasmines a&s conditioner and komaza shea lotion within this next couple weeks or so.


----------



## 13StepsAhead

IDareT'sHair said:


> 13StepsAhead
> 
> Yeah. That's some Nerve. ........
> 
> Hmp.  If the trooff be told....She shouldn't be chargin' $28-$29 dollars for nothin'
> 
> I think it has a Flower in it.  Perhaps Gardenia?
> 
> Sounds good.  You should get a bottle and let me know what you think.



IDareT'sHair it's Tahitian gardenia. I'm thinking of getting some, I'll let you know if I do. And you're right not one of her hair products are worth anywhere near the $20 range IMO


----------



## chebaby

13, monoi oil is good if you already like coconut oil but it aint all that lol. i got my bottle from amazon and it smells like vanilla i liked it but wouldnt repurchase, not when i can get a big ole jar of regular ole coconut oil.


----------



## 13StepsAhead

chebaby said:


> 13, monoi oil is good if you already like coconut oil but it aint all that lol. i got my bottle from amazon and it smells like vanilla i liked it but wouldnt repurchase, not when i can get a big ole jar of regular ole coconut oil.



Thanks chebaby I'll stick with regular coconut oil then...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> 13, monoi oil is good if you already like coconut oil but *it aint all that lol.* i got my bottle from amazon and it smells like vanilla *i liked it but wouldnt repurchase, not when i can get a big ole jar of regular ole coconut oil.*


 
chebaby

Chile.....You Sho' Be Tellin' it Like it T-I IS Lately   ........

What's Up with that?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Speaking of Using Stuff Up.....I should finish up my 1 Cathy Howse UBH soon.  I have 1 1/2 Back Ups.

Finished Up my last drop of Cocosta.  Have a Bottle on the Way (hopefully in the near future).

I'm still on my goal to use up 25-30 products by September 1st.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Chile.....You Sho' Be Tellin' it Like it T-I IS Lately   ........
> 
> What's Up with that?


i dont know man


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> Speaking of Using Stuff Up.....I should finish up my 1 Cathy Howse UBH soon.  I have 1 1/2 Back Ups.
> 
> Finished Up my last drop of Cocosta.*  Have a Bottle on the Way (hopefully in the near future).*
> 
> I'm still on my goal to use up 25-30 products by September 1st.


 whats your definition of NEAR future?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *i dont know man*


 
chebaby

_*cough*_  Well.....I appreciate your Honesty! 

You Ain't Pullin' No Punches.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> * whats your definition of NEAR future?*


 
chebaby

Last week of August. .......... ........... ..........


----------



## 13StepsAhead

IDareT'sHair said:


> Speaking of Using Stuff Up.....I should finish up my 1 Cathy Howse UBH soon.  I have 1 1/2 Back Ups.
> 
> Finished Up my last drop of Cocosta.  Have a Bottle on the Way (hopefully in the near future).
> 
> I'm still on my goal to *use up 25-30 products* by September 1st.



I'm with you on this T.. I'm trying to use up a lot of stuff before the fall comes around.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

13StepsAhead said:


> *I'm with you on this T.. I'm trying to use up a lot of stuff before the fall comes around.*


 
Yeah, Me Too. 

At least I don't have alot of Open OR Half Open Bottles, Jars, Containers to deal with.

That was one Nasty Habit I am so glad I was able to Break.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Last week of August. .......... ........... ..........


ok yea, i think you and bj on the same page


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *ok yea, i think you and bj on the same page*


 
chebaby

I got'A Feelin'....It's Gone Be a Minute.  ........... 

Hope you wasn't lookin' for that Gelly No Time Soon. .......


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> I got'A Feelin'....It's Gone Be a Minute.  ...........
> 
> Hope you wasn't lookin' for that Gelly No Time Soon. .......


no, i already know how BJ do lmao.
i called the local store and asked them if they had the gelly in and she was like "nope, its still on order". i was thinking and since she just had this sale its gonna continue to be on order


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Sounds Like I'll be seeing Enso Soon on the Exchange Forum





chebaby said:


> been on there since last night



.......


----------



## chebaby

Brownie518 said:


> .......


 you know how i do


----------



## Brownie518

Hey, ladies. I'm here at work, of course. Tonight we get called in to see who gets raises this year. *fingers crossed* 

I can't wait to do my hair on Wednesday. I'm gonna use some Okra, I think.


----------



## chebaby

hope you get a big fat raise Brownie.

looks like ill be getting a new job soon too. lawd knows i need something different.


----------



## 13StepsAhead

IDareT'sHair said:


> Yeah, Me Too.
> 
> At least I don't have alot of Open OR Half Open Bottles, Jars, Containers to deal with.
> 
> That was one Nasty Habit I am so glad I was able to Break.



I'm working on this now. I'm trying to use up all the open stuff before I open anything else in the same category.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> no, i already know how BJ do lmao.
> i called the local store and asked them if they had the gelly in and she was like "nope, its still on order". *i was thinking and since she just had this sale its gonna continue to be on order*


 
chebaby It may Show Up there in 2012



Brownie518 said:


> .......


 
Brownie518  Ain't She Crazy Girl ..... I knew Po' Enso wasn't gone make it at her House.




chebaby said:


> *you know how i do*


 
chebaby   Shol' Do.



Brownie518 said:


> Hey, ladies. I'm here at work, of course. *Tonight we get called in to see who gets raises this year. *fingers crossed* *
> 
> I can't wait to do my hair on Wednesday. I'm gonna use some Okra, I think.


 
Brownie518

Hope they Give You Your Monnneeeeee


----------



## IDareT'sHair

13StepsAhead said:


> *I'm working on this now. I'm trying to use up all the open stuff before I open anything else in the same category.*


 
13StepsAhead

You'll Feel so much better about your Stash and Stash Management when you get this under control.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair, its funny because i would have thought the enso hibiscus would have been amazing and the aloe just so so, but its the other way around. i keep feeling my hair and i like the side the aloe is on. not so much the other side


----------



## 13StepsAhead

IDareT'sHair said:


> 13StepsAhead
> 
> You'll Feel so much better about your Stash and Stash Management when you get this under control.



IDareT'sHair you never lied about that. I definitely feel better as I go through these things.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

13StepsAhead said:


> @IDareT'sHair *you never lied about that. I definitely feel better as I go through these things.*


 
13StepsAhead

I was _overwhelmed  and frustrated _when I had 50-11 things open with 1/2, 1/4, 1/3 Jar, Tube, Bottle etc.....left.  It made me just open up something else.

Now, that I only use what's open, it also gives me a better 'feel' for how something is actually working (or not working).

And, even though I have ALOT of "Stuff" I feel I can manage it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> @IDareT'sHair, *its funny because i would have thought the enso hibiscus would have been amazing and the aloe just so so, but its the other way around. i keep feeling my hair and i like the side the aloe is on. not so much the other side*


 
chebaby

I'll try the Blue Malva once I finish up HTN.  I said I'd move on to SSI Herbal, but maybe I'll pull out that Enso Blue Malva instead.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

They Bet Not Give "Urination" No Bonus!


----------



## Brownie518

chebaby said:


> *hope you get a big fat raise Brownie*.
> 
> looks like ill be getting a new job soon too. lawd knows i need something different.



From your mouth to my managers ears....

I hope they give us all at least a cost of living increase, shoot! I like my money!!!


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @13StepsAhead
> 
> I was _overwhelmed  and frustrated _when I had 50-11 things open with 1/2, 1/4, 1/3 Jar, Tube, Bottle etc.....left.  It made me just open up something else.
> 
> Now, that I only use what's open, it also gives me a better 'feel' for how something is actually working (or not working).
> 
> And, even though I have ALOT of "Stuff" I feel I can manage it.


i agree with this. i wont lie. as soon as i get something new i usually open it and use it once and then put it away to finish something else. i usually forget about the thing i just opened because i just wanted to use it once anyway lol.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> From your mouth to my managers ears....
> 
> I hope they give us all at least a cost of living increase, shoot! I like my money!!!


 
Brownie518

You'll get it.  They bet not give Da' Funk-tress none tho'.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> They Bet Not Give "Urination" No Bonus!





Speaking of...The Big Urinator is gettin on my last one. Sht, she just came over here, too.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> i agree with this. i wont lie. *as soon as i get something new i usually open it and use it once and then put it away to finish something else. i usually forget about the thing i just opened because i just wanted to use it once anyway lol.*


 
chebaby

That _'use to'_ be Me. 

And it was a vicious cycle .........


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> Speaking of...The Big Urinator is gettin on my last one. *Sht, she just came over here, too*.


 
Brownie518

She just tryna' look busy.  She ain't foolin' nobody.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> That _'use to'_ be Me.
> 
> And it was a vicious cycle .........


i went crazy on cj recently. i was using the smoothing lotion like everyday. i was like lemme put this away before i run out. i cant affort to run out of cj stuff too fast her stuff is like $40 an oz


----------



## 13StepsAhead

IDareT'sHair said:


> 13StepsAhead
> 
> I was _overwhelmed  and frustrated _when I had 50-11 things open with 1/2, 1/4, 1/3 Jar, Tube, Bottle etc.....left.  It made me just open up something else.
> 
> Now, that I only use what's open, it also gives me a better 'feel' for how something is actually working (or not working).
> 
> And, even though I have ALOT of "Stuff" I feel I can manage it.



Yea I'm really starting narrow down my staple lines and products.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> She just tryna' look busy.  She ain't foolin' nobody.



 It's like you know her!!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *It's like you know her!!!*


 
That _funkkayy _thang ain't hard to figure out. 

She might Pee on your Managers Car (or desk) if she don't get no monneee.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> That _funkkayy _thang ain't hard to figure out.
> 
> She might Pee on your Managers Car (or desk) if she don't get no monneee.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *i went crazy on cj recently. i was using the smoothing lotion like everyday. i was like lemme put this away before i run out. i cant affort to run out of cj stuff too fast her stuff is like $40 an oz*


 

chebaby

You Can't Be Using No Curl Junkie like you usin' an ORS Replenishing Pack.

Hmp.  That ain't No Suave.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> You Can't Be Using No Curl Junkie like you usin' an ORS Replenishing Pack.
> 
> Hmp.  That ain't No Suave.


you know!!!!
aint no vo5
that cj is like your ticket into the pj society club.
like "oh you have your cj? you may come in"

or "no tennish shoes, jeans, or sports wear allowed. just cj"


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> you know!!!!
> *aint no vo5*
> *that cj is like your ticket into the pj society club.*
> *like "oh you have your cj? you may come in"*
> 
> or "no tennish shoes, jeans, or sports wear allowed. just cj"


 
chebaby

Shol' Ain't.  It's definitely an _Acquired_ Taste.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Shol' Ain't.  It's definitely an _Acquired_ Taste.


curl junkie is my new baby daddy
i know the dew is mad but cj done came and pushed dew out the way.
so far the smoothing conditioner is my favorite.
im going to try the rehab and deep fix as leave ins and see how they do.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I know I said I was interested in any new Vendors, but most likely I will get some Tiiva Naturals during their 4th of July 30% off Sale.

I'll get the DC'er, the Green Tea L-I and the Growth Oil.


----------



## Zaz

chebaby said:


> you know!!!!
> aint no vo5
> that cj is like your ticket into the pj society club.
> like "oh you have your cj? you may come in"
> 
> or "no tennish shoes, jeans, or sports wear allowed. just cj"



*Goes to look at some CJ* I wanna be siddity too


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *curl junkie is my new baby daddy*
> *i know the dew is mad but cj done came and pushed dew out the way.*
> *so far the smoothing conditioner is my favorite.*
> im going to try the rehab and deep fix as leave ins and see how they do.


 
chebaby

Yeah, that Banana Hibiscus definitely kicked SSI's Banana Brulee behind right out the back door.

The Moisture Rehab is nice too.  I still have that Deep Fix and I sold the Repair Me on the Exchange Forum.  

I might have some kind of Cleansing Conditioner?  I need to check that out.

I'll get that one again one day.


----------



## chebaby

Zaz said:


> *Goes to look at some CJ* I wanna be saddity too


 @siddity


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> I know I said I was interested in any new Vendors, but most likely I will get some Tiiva Naturals during their 4th of July 30% off Sale.
> 
> I'll get the DC'er, the Green Tea L-I and the Growth Oil.



...yeah, I might try some myself. 

I have to place orders for:

Hydratherma Naturals
Claudie's
Ayurnatural
Shescentit


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> *Yeah, that Banana Hibiscus definitely kicked SSI's Banana Brulee behind right out the back door*.
> 
> The Moisture Rehab is nice too.  I still have that Deep Fix and I sold the Repair Me on the Exchange Forum.
> 
> I might have some kind of Cleansing Conditioner?  I need to check that out.
> 
> I'll get that one again one day.



Sure did. I didn't find the Brulee to be moisturizing at all.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> ...yeah, I might try some myself.
> 
> I have to place orders for:
> 
> Hydratherma Naturals
> Claudie's
> Ayurnatural
> Shescentit


 
Brownie518

Imma Get:

Tiiva
Claudie
Enso*if there is a Sale*
*whoever else has a Sale*


----------



## destine2grow

IDareT'sHair we heard what you said but we knew you were going to do the opposite... lmao


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Yeah, that Banana Hibiscus definitely kicked SSI's Banana Brulee behind right out the back door.
> 
> The Moisture Rehab is nice too.  I still have that Deep Fix and I sold the Repair Me on the Exchange Forum.
> 
> I might have some kind of Cleansing Conditioner?  I need to check that out.
> 
> I'll get that one again one day.





Brownie518 said:


> Sure did. I didn't find the Brulee to be moisturizing at all.


i thought the ssi banana conditioner was very moisturizing. the best product she has cause yall know how i feel about the rest of her stuff lmao.


----------



## Brownie518

I keep trying to remember who all had a sale for the 4th last year. I hope there are some good ones, too.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *Sure did. I didn't find the Brulee to be moisturizing at all. *


 
Brownie518

That Curl Junkie Banana & Hibiscus is some good stuff.


----------



## destine2grow

Brownie518 said:


> Sure did. I didn't find the Brulee to be moisturizing at all.


 
Brownie518 I so agree. She needs to hurry up and have a sale. I need to haul some items.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

destine2grow said:


> @IDareT'sHair *we heard what you said but we knew you were going to do the opposite... lmao*


 
destine2grow

I'm "Motivated" by that 30%


----------



## destine2grow

IDareT'sHair that would motivate me too.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

destine2grow said:


> @IDareT'sHair *that would motivate me too.*


 
destine2grow

So What You Gettin'??????

The Shipping is Reasonable too.  It was $6.95 for my 3 items.


----------



## Brownie518

chebaby said:


> i thought the ssi banana conditioner was very moisturizing. the best product she has *cause yall know how i feel about the rest of her stuff* lmao.








Hey, Kern and nem keep offering samples of 'new' products. Have any been released yet?


----------



## chebaby

Brownie518 said:


> Hey, Kern and nem keep offering samples of 'new' products. Have any been released yet?


i dont think so but im waiting for her new moisturizer. and i think she has a gel coming soon too.


----------



## Brownie518

destine2grow said:


> @Brownie518 I so agree. She needs to hurry up and have a sale. I need to haul some items.



So do I destine2grow 

I need 16oz Okra, Marula Hemp, Marshmallow cream, and more Fortifying.


----------



## destine2grow

IDareT'sHair said:


> @destine2grow
> 
> So What You Gettin'??????
> 
> The Shipping is Reasonable too. It was $6.95 for my 3 items.


 @T probably just the dc and the lotion


----------



## robot.

http://www.gnc.com/product/index.jsp?productId=3519046&clickid=cart

Aw dayum  GNC done got me again! *click*

ETA: I caught the end of a one-day sale, the supplements were $9.99, so I got two! GNC has really nice sales...


----------



## 13StepsAhead

Brownie518 said:


> Sure did. I didn't find the Brulee to be moisturizing at all.


 
Morning ladies  

That banana brûlée didn't do anything for my hair either. The only other thing I tried from SSI is the marshmallow hair cream and I really like it, but I have other things that I can get more of for less money.

I may try Tiiva naturals. I'll be in Florida for my birthday all next week and may have to spend a lot more money than I thought since I'll be by myself now that friends backed at the last minute. Sometimes I really hate making plans with other people!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Merning Divas!  I need to get moving.

Moisturized & Sealed with HTN.  Have a Wonderful Day.

Think I got my Regi down for tomorrow.  I will work on it when I get to work...........


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Hey Divas!  Where Ya'll at Today?

Did anyone get Jasmine's e-mail?

Oh Yeah....My Jasmine came today.  I still need to open the box and give it a Whiff.

Wrote Up my Regi for tomorrow.  Will M&S in a few with HTN

What Ya'll Doin'?


----------



## beautyaddict1913

Hello ladies! Been super busy with work and havent had time to log on. Im busy today but sneaking on for a little while lol.
I took my weave out on Thursday night and detangled the cornrows with Yes to Carrots condish. I washed with SheaMoisture moisture retention shampoo (first time using and i like it), did an ACV rinse, then let shea butter and coconut oil sit on my hair overnight. I detangled Friday morninh with CTDG and steamed with BFH pistachio before going to work. I didnt rinse it out I just put half of it up and met with my clients. That night I rinsed and spritzed my hair with HV hydra-sillica and twisted with KCCC and SM curl smoothie. I wore a twist-out Saturday to an engagement party and the reviews were rave! A group of guests crowded around me for product recommendations and tips, etc. lol and everyone wanted to touch it! Since then I have been remoisturizing at night with Komaza Califia cream and today my hair is in a zing. It is super soft and I like all of the products I have used lately. I want to co-wash today but I will start my wash day Thursday night since I am off on Friday to Monday (looking forward to 4 days of irresponsible spending as I have no other plans already made lol).
Be back later ladies!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

beautyaddict1913

Heyyyyyy Beauty!:blowkiss:


----------



## beautyaddict1913

Hey @IDareT'sHair @hannan & @curlyhersheygirl since I see u guys are online!!
Yall know of any sales this weekend? I am out of the loop!


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> Hey Divas! Where Ya'll at Today?
> 
> Did anyone get Jasmine's e-mail?
> 
> Oh Yeah....My Jasmine came today. I still need to open the box and give it a Whiff.
> 
> Wrote Up my Regi for tomorrow. Will M&S in a few with HTN
> 
> What Ya'll Doin'?


 

Hey T I'm gonna co-cleanse with CJ daily fix, M&S with SSI coco leave-in and HV avasoya and do medium braids for a braid out tomorrow using enso agave gel


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Smelled Errthang.

That Tropical Paradise and the Berry Bliss Smell Absolutely wonderful. 

Summer Melon isn't bad either.  Neither is the Acai & Mangosteen.

I need to really get on this Jasmine tho'.  Imma be hittin' it hard after I use up this last corner of QB DC'er and the Enso DC'er that Imma open up here soon.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

beautyaddict1913 said:


> Hey @IDareT'sHair @hannan & @curlyhursheygirl since I see u guys are online!!
> *Yall know of any sales this weekend? I am out of the loop!*


 
beautyaddict1913

tiivanaturals.com will be having 30% July 1st - July 15th


----------



## beautyaddict1913

IDareT'sHair said:


> @beautyaddict1913
> 
> tiivanaturals.com will be having 30% July 1st - July 15th


 
Thanks T! I just told my bff I wasn't buying any hair products til Black Friday but 30% is love lol...let me go check out the site!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl

Have you used/tried that Enso Gel before?  I'm still trying to get a 'feel' for everything.  There are alot of _"Mixed"_ Reviews out there.

That's why Imma use this DC'er on Sunday, so I can see what's going on.  

I still haven't tried the Blue Malva yet.


----------



## beautyaddict1913

so it took me 3 seconds to browse tiivanaturals bcuz they only have 5 products lol...im going to pass with no regrets lol!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

beautyaddict1913 said:


> so it took me 3 seconds to browse tiivanaturals bcuz they only have 5 products lol..*.im going to pass with no regrets lol!*


 
beautyaddict1913

Now Hold Up there Beauty! 

You should watch some of the YouTube Reviews before you make a decision.

30 30 30 30 30 30 30 30


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> 
> Have you used/tried that Enso Gel before? I'm still trying to get a 'feel' for everything. There are alot of _"Mixed"_ Reviews out there.
> 
> That's why Imma use this DC'er on Sunday, so I can see what's going on.
> 
> I still haven't tried the Blue Malva yet.


 
IDareT'sHair I have and it's not bad. It doesn't flake, gives good definition and the hold is medium so I like it. I'm not much of a gel person so those are the deciding factors for me.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> @IDareT'sHair I have and it's not bad. It doesn't flake, gives good definition and the hold is medium so I like it. I'm not much of a gel person so those are the deciding factors for me.


 
curlyhersheygirl

I think that was one of the "Questionable" Ones  ....... So that's Why I'm asking.

Do you think you'll try any Tiiva?


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

beautyaddict1913 said:


> Hey @IDareT'sHair @hannan & @curlyhersheygirl since I see u guys are online!!
> Yall know of any sales this weekend? I am out of the loop!


 
I'm still waiting on SSI to announce her sale ;if she's having one


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> 
> I think that was one of the "Questionable" Ones ....... So that's Why I'm asking.
> 
> Do you think you'll try any Tiiva?


 
Not sure yet. I took a leap with enso so I've been giving new companies the side eye.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> Not sure yet. *I took a leap with enso so I've been giving new companies the side eye.*


 
curlyhersheygirl

I know Curly!  But WE Should give them a try!

There's only a 'few' items to choose from, so it won't be hard.


----------



## hannan

beautyaddict1913 said:


> Hey @IDareT'sHair @hannan & @curlyhersheygirl since I see u guys are online!!
> Yall know of any sales this weekend? I am out of the loop!



Hey @beautyaddict1913!  I don't know of any other sales than the Tiiva one.

I'm hoping they all announce soon because I need to get to hauling.


----------



## chebaby

hey everyone
i was in this thang trying to put together a resume. i finally got it done.
so far i like the new qhemet twisting butter.  it reminds me a lot of jane carter nourish and shine.
the smell isnt THAT bad.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

hannan said:


> Hey @beautyaddict1913!  I don't know of any other sales than the Tiiva one.
> 
> *I'm hoping they all announce soon because I need to get to hauling.*


 
hannan

Me Too D!

SheScentIt did have 1 last year.  I made up a Mock Cart just in case.

And Jasmine also has 30%.  She asked if we were still having problems with Shipping Costs, but I hadn't looked at the Site again.erplexed


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> so far i like the new qhemet twisting butter. it reminds me a lot of jane carter nourish and shine.
> *the smell isnt THAT bad*.


 
chebaby  So it Didn't Smell like Cat-P or Brownie's Coworker then uh?


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby  So it Didn't Smell like Cat-P or Brownie's Coworker then uh?


no thank Gawd it literally smells like soap. zest or whatever soap you can think of thats what it smells like.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *no thank Gawd* it literally smells like soap. zest or whatever soap you can think of thats what it smells like.


 
chebaby

That's Good.  I wish you were here to smell all this Jasmine. 

I got'ta start getting down on this soon.  

For Some Reason, it seems like SummA' is Flyin' & it just started.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

So, I Made Up a "Mock" SheScentIt Cart with:

Okra
16 Ounce Avocado
Marshmallow Hair Cream

I'll just probably end up with the 1st 2.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> That's Good.  I wish you were here to smell all this Jasmine.
> 
> I got'ta start getting down on this soon.
> 
> For Some Reason, it seems like SummA' is Flyin' & it just started.


i agree it does seem like summer is just zooming on by lol.
i want some more jasmines just for the scents


----------



## 13StepsAhead

Evening ladies. Just co-washed with CJ daily fix and I really like it... I guess I'll add to my list of CJ products  I think I'm going to pass on the Tiiva naturals stuff as well.


----------



## 13StepsAhead

Oh and no Jasmine's for me I'm sure she will have a good BF sale at the rate she's going now.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

13StepsAhead

You'll Probably end up changing your mind......

Hey 13!


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

chebaby said:


> no thank Gawd *it literally smells like soap*. zest or whatever soap you can think of thats what it smells like.


 

My DS is feeling so proud because he said the same thing .


----------



## 13StepsAhead

IDareT'sHair hey chica! Between CJ and jasmine's they took over my little rolling storage container,so no more Jasmine's for me. Now if CJ or Aveyou have a sale I'm all on that.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

13StepsAhead said:


> @IDareT'sHair hey chica! Between CJ and jasmine's they took over my little rolling storage container,so no more Jasmine's for me. *Now if CJ or Aveyou have a sale I'm all on that.*


 

@13StepsAhead

I'm glad all you Ladies are lovin' CJ! And that it's working well for your hair.

Keep me posted on Aveyou. I bet CM might have a Sale as well. 

I Know.  I have a Ton of Jasmine........


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> My DS is feeling so proud because he said the same thing .


 
curlyhersheygirl

Glad that Twistin' Butta' seems to be working out well for Errrone.

Big Ups to DS!


----------



## Zaz

IDareT'sHair said:


> hannan
> 
> Me Too D!
> 
> SheScentIt did have 1 last year.  I made up a Mock Cart just in case.
> 
> And Jasmine also has 30%.  She asked if we were still having problems with Shipping Costs, but I hadn't looked at the Site again.erplexed



Maybe I should email her if it really is a glitch. I made a cart again and shipping was $8. So I went back and put the hairluv code and shipping went up to $13 erplexed 

So without the 30% off coupon code my order is $27, with it, it's $26.30 saving me all of $0.70  

I wouldn't mind trying it but I only want one at a time in case I don't like it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Zaz said:


> Maybe I should email her if it really is a glitch. I made a cart again and shipping was $8. So I went back and put the hairluv code and shipping went up to $13 erplexed
> 
> So without the 30% off coupon code my order is $27, with it, it's $26.30 saving me all of $0.70
> 
> I wouldn't mind trying it but I only want one at a time in case I don't like it.


 
Zaz

I think you should e-mail her.  And she can always just Invoice You.  

She e-mailed me twice to find out if it's corrected on Our End...but I hadn't made up a _Mock Cart_ to find out.

I'd e-mail her.


----------



## Zaz

13StepsAhead said:


> Evening ladies. *Just co-washed with CJ daily fix* and I really like it... I guess I'll add to my list of CJ products  I think I'm going to pass on the Tiiva naturals stuff as well.



Oh you fancy huh


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Zaz said:


> *Oh you fancy huh *


 
Zaz  Cute.

There's alot of Junkie-Heads Up in this Thread.


----------



## 13StepsAhead

IDareT'sHair said:


> @13StepsAhead
> 
> I'm glad all you Ladies are lovin' CJ! And that it's working well for your hair.
> 
> Keep me posted on Aveyou. I bet CM might have a Sale as well.
> 
> I Know.  I have a Ton of Jasmine........



Yea CJ is one of my staple lines now; however, the DCs don't work for me, so that's when my beloved Jasmines A&S and Hibiscus come into play. I will definitely let you know the next time AY has a sale.


----------



## 13StepsAhead

Zaz said:


> Oh you fancy huh


 I's siddity now


----------



## IDareT'sHair

13StepsAhead said:


> Yea CJ is one of my staple lines now; *however, the DCs don't work for me*, so that's when my beloved Jasmines A&S and Hibiscus come into play. I will definitely let you know the next time AY has a sale.


 
13StepsAhead

That's Interesting.  I like them.  But I have other stuff I like _equally_ (if not more). 

But I do like to keep them around.


----------



## mkd

Hey ladies! I am here.  Just going to rub some Kbb hair cream on my hair and pin curl it.  If ssi has a sale, I am getting 2 coco cream leave ins, a marshmallow cream and the new curl cream I think.


----------



## 13StepsAhead

IDareT'sHair said:


> 13StepsAhead
> 
> That's Interesting.  I like them.  But I have other stuff I like _equally_ (if not more).
> 
> But I do like to keep them around.



IDareT'sHairI know it's weird, but I still have them so I'll try them again at some point.  Jasmine's beat their prices and performance for my hair any day.


----------



## 13StepsAhead

I really want to try KBB luscious locks, but I can't do $25 then pay shipping


----------



## IDareT'sHair

mkd said:


> Hey ladies! I am here. Just going to rub some Kbb hair cream on my hair and pin curl it. *If ssi has a sale, I am getting 2 coco cream leave ins, a marshmallow cream and the new curl cream I think.*


 
mkd

I hope she has one too.  And that it's a decent %


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Whoever has a Sale.....I hope they don't wait until the Last Minute to Post it.

Has anyone been keeping up with Kern ' dem's Flash Wednesday's?  I kinda stopped looking at those.erplexed


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @mkd
> 
> I hope she has one too. And that *it's a decent %*


 
I hope so as well. Y'all don't want to see my list


----------



## chebaby

only thing i been itching to buy lately is curl junkie if i can get it before everyone else beats me to it, next time she has a sale im gonna get the 32oz of daily fix


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> only thing i been itching to buy lately is curl junkie if i can get it before everyone else beats me to it, next time she has a sale im gonna get the 32oz of daily fix


 
chebaby

Would you do me a favor and tell me what is Flash Wednesday?


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Would you do me a favor and tell me what is Flash Wednesday?


i dont have the email yet. my emails are just for one day only.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I wanna know what those 2 Products Are? I can't tell what those are?

Can Anyone Tell what those are?


----------



## Loves Harmony

kbb flash save 20% on $40.00 purchase...


Hello ladies!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Loves Harmony said:


> kbb flash save 20% on $40.00 purchase...
> 
> 
> Hello ladies!


 

@Loves Harmony

Thanks! I thought they were offering the Mask & Something (that bottle) for $40.00 with 20% Off


----------



## Loves Harmony

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Loves Harmony
> 
> Thanks! I thought they were offering the Mask & Something (that bottle) for $40.00 with 20% Off


 

I wish! I would of purchase some super silky. I know friday you can get the $25 dc free with a $60 purchase.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Loves Harmony said:


> *I wish! I would of purchase some super silky.* I know friday you can get the $25 dc free with a $60 purchase.


 
Loves Harmony  I woulda' got that too. 1 Masque and 1 Super Silky for $40.00 with 20%

I saw that for Friday.


----------



## chebaby

i could never do protective styling because im in love with touching my hair but with these two braids it makes it easy for me to keep my hair protected. so im going to try to do this for the rest of the year.


----------



## beautyaddict1913

I still havent used the last 3 hibiscus condishes that I purchased from Jasmine's so I will miss hers but if SSI has a sale I want the Fortifying, avocado, okra, coco creme LI, curl souffle, pomegranate condish, & brazil nut buttercream! I am excited about these new items! Hopefully they will put SSI back on my list of faves!


----------



## beautyaddict1913

i just realized that when ur light is on that means ur online lol...that sure takes the guesswork outta life lol...Im a short bus shawty so don't make fun of me too much ladies lol...my light clearly aint on lol


----------



## IDareT'sHair

beautyaddict1913 said:


> I still havent used the last 3 hibiscus condishes that I purchased from Jasmine's so I will miss hers but if SSI has a sale *I want the Fortifying, avocado, okra, coco creme LI, curl souffle, pomegranate condish, & brazil nut buttercream! *I am excited about these new items! Hopefully they will put SSI back on my list of faves!


 
beautyaddict1913

Dang Beauty!  That's Quite a List!



beautyaddict1913 said:


> *i just realized that when ur light is on that means ur online lol..*.that sure takes the guesswork outta life lol...Im a short bus shawty so don't make fun of me too much ladies lol...my light clearly aint on lol


 
beautyaddict1913

Yep.

chebaby

Hi Che!  What you doin'?


----------



## Loves Harmony

I am so in love so far with the blue magic argan leave in. My hair is so soft and moist. Cant wait to see how my hair turns out in the a.m..... I dont know where i am going but i will be breaking out of the house. I feel alittle better but i am still having pain. Good thing i have my happy pills. I am on cloud 9 right now. Also i love my new earrings i purchase from http://www.peruvianearring.com/index1.cfm


----------



## chebaby

beautyaddict1913 said:


> *i just realized that when ur light is on that means ur online lo*l...that sure takes the guesswork outta life lol...Im a short bus shawty so don't make fun of me too much ladies lol...my light clearly aint on lol


 you are so late


----------



## Loves Harmony

beautyaddict1913 said:


> I still havent used the last 3 hibiscus condishes that I purchased from Jasmine's so I will miss hers but if SSI has a sale I want the Fortifying, avocado, okra, coco creme LI, curl souffle, pomegranate condish, & brazil nut buttercream! I am excited about these new items! Hopefully they will put SSI back on my list of faves!


 

I love me some SSI! I wouldnt mind trying the Okra conditioner. I love their Avocado and  Coco Creme LI.


----------



## chebaby

hey T im here lurking in a bunch of different threads at once lmao. 
i cant believe how much i like the new qhemet butter. lawd knows i didnt think i would but im gonna use it again tonight.


----------



## 13StepsAhead

Hey ladies. I'm a little bored so I mixed up my DC for tomorrow. It contains honey, ORS replenishing conditioner, giovanni smooth as silk xtreme  protein infusion (used this up and will repurchase at some point), rice bran and grape seed oils.


----------



## Brownie518

Hey, ya'll!!!

 short bus shawty!! 

My hair is a mess right now. I skipped my Sunday morning wash.  
I got Dana's email. I might try a few extra scents.  I placed an order the other day to try 3 of them. Maybe one or two more, yeah?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

Well...You can make a Cart and see if the Bugs are worked out with the Shipping.

_*i didn't do it, because i might mess up & hit pay now*_


----------



## 13StepsAhead

IDareT'sHair said:


> Brownie518
> 
> Well...You can make a Cart and see if the Bugs are worked out with the Shipping.
> 
> _*i didn't do it, because i might *mess up & hit pay now**_



IDareT'sHairthis is how I ended up with my last order


----------



## IDareT'sHair

13StepsAhead said:


> @IDareT'sHairthis is how I ended up with my last order


 
13StepsAhead

I hear you 13!  That Right There is a dangerous move.


----------



## 13StepsAhead

IDareT'sHair said:


> 13StepsAhead
> 
> I hear you 13!  That Right There is a *dangerous move*.



IDareT'sHair

It sure is... I innocently put a couple of things in my cart just to see how much it would be with the discount+shipping. Next thing you know the spirit took over and I hit the pay now button and there was no turning back at that point


----------



## mkd

I keep thinking about ordering from Kbb but I cant do it.  Why wont I cut her *** off for real? 

Brownie518, are you still like the Kbb milk?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

13StepsAhead said:


> @IDareT'sHair
> 
> It sure is... I innocently put a couple of things in my cart just to see how much it would be with the discount+shipping. *Next thing you know the spirit took over and I hit the pay now button and there was no turning back at that point*


 
@13StepsAhead

You seen how the Spurrrt got ALL Up in Brutha' Franklin The Spurrt ain't nothing to play with.

I'm tryna' be good until this weekend. So I can see who gone do what.


----------



## Brownie518

mkd said:


> I keep thinking about ordering from Kbb but I cant do it.  *Why wont I cut her *** off for real*?
> 
> @Brownie518, are you still like the Kbb milk?



Bolded - 

Yes!! I still love that milk! I am dying to get it in other scents. Maybe when she puts out some of the new stuff.


----------



## chebaby

13StepsAhead said:


> @IDareT'sHair
> 
> It sure is... *I innocently put a couple of things in my cart just to see how much it would be with the discount+shipping. *Next thing you know the spirit took over and I hit the pay now button and there was no turning back at that point


 so THATS how it happened huh


----------



## chebaby

mkd said:


> I keep thinking about ordering from Kbb but I cant do it.  Why wont I cut her *** off for real?
> 
> @Brownie518, are you still like the Kbb milk?


if i keep using kbb(and thats a strong if) itll only be locally.
although i do wanna try her new gel and moisturizer whenever it comes out.


----------



## 13StepsAhead

IDareT'sHair said:


> @13StepsAhead
> 
> You seen how the Spurrrt got ALL Up in Brutha' Franklin The Spurrt ain't nothing to play with.
> 
> I'm tryna' be good until this weekend. So I can see who gone do what.



I'm watching for some of these deals too... It would be such a nice b-day gift if aveyou has a sale that way I can get Donna Marie, CJ and maybe some nail polish


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Yeah, Imma Keep an Eye on the Sales, but I won't be too disappointed if I don't end up getting anything except those Tiiva products I wanna try.

Claudie will be back on the 6th and I've already sent her my List.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I emailed Enso to see if they're having a Sale.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> Yeah, Imma Keep an Eye on the Sales, but I won't be too disappointed if I don't end up getting anything except those Tiiva products I wanna try.
> 
> Claudie will be back on the 6th and* I've already sent her my List*.







...good idea...


----------



## chebaby

i just heard my natural local store isnt doing too well and thats why they cant keep stuff in stock


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

Shoot!  I was gone ask you to see if you could pick me up a Komaza Protein Strengthener.

I used that last week and fell in love with it all over again.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Shoot!  I was gone ask you to see if you could pick me up a Komaza Protein Strengthener.
> 
> I used that last week and fell in love with it all over again.


if they have it ill get it next week. they are supposed to have a sale this friday but im broke so i aint going.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *if they have it ill get it next week. they are supposed to have a sale this friday but im broke so i aint going.*


 
chebaby

But If Komaza has a Sale, I'll pick it up.erplexed  I hate getting 1 thing tho.


----------



## beautyaddict1913

IDareT'sHair do u use the califia hair cream? I like it! Maybe u could get that if u haven't tried it to keep from getting one thing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

beautyaddict1913 said:


> @IDareT'sHair do u use the califia hair cream? I like it! Maybe u could get that if u haven't tried it to keep from getting one thing!


 
beautyaddict1913  I had it but either sold it or swapped it.  I like the Scalp Cream too.  

So, I have a coupla' options.  They may not be having a Sale.

And I Ain't buying nothing if it ain't on Sale for real tho'.


----------



## chebaby

T, if they have a sale try the shea butter lotion its good.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> T, if they have a sale *try the shea butter lotion its good*.


 
chebaby

My Cousin sent me one the other day.  So, I have 1 already.......


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> My Cousin sent me one the other day.  So, I have 1 already.......


oh ok cool. i think that and dew will be my only lotions.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I should finish up my QB Moringa DCer tomorrow. And I should finish up 1 HV Phinishing Rinse. And I may finish up 1 MoistPRO.

Either way, I should be finishing up something tomorrow. Hopefully several things. 

@beautyaddict1913 Thanks for the @ QB Deep Conditioner Swap. 

Even though it was a little on the "Thin" Side, I enjoyed it. And would repurchase it again (on Sale).


----------



## chebaby

this sunday i think im going back to using jasmines a$s conditioner. i looked in the jar last night and its a little less than half full. but as thick as this conditioner is i think that means i have 2-3 more uses left lol.


----------



## Zaz

chebaby Jasmine's shipping issues are fixed.

But I spent $25 at Qhemet during this shipping thing and I just bought $20 from Hairveda, this would be another $25 and put me a lil past my hair budget for the month  but not past my number of products allowance  

I think I'll wait to see who has a 4th sale, do a mini haul and really blow my budget and do a no buy for July... yeah, no buy in July


----------



## chebaby

Zaz said:


> @chebaby Jasmine's shipping issues are fixed.
> 
> But I spent $25 at Qhemet during this shipping thing and I just bought $20 from Hairveda, this would be another $25 and put me a lil past my hair budget for the month  but not past my number of products allowance
> 
> I think I'll wait to see who has a 4th sale, do a mini haul and really blow my budget and do a no buy for July... yeah, no buy in July


thanx girl
if she still has 30% off at the end of the week ill get more conditioner.


----------



## destine2grow

beautyaddict1913 said:


> i* just realized that when ur light is on that means ur online lol...that sure takes the guesswork outta life lol...Im a short bus shawty *so don't make fun of me too much ladies lol...my light clearly aint on lol


 beautyaddict1913 the bolded made my day 


IDareT'sHair said:


> @beautyaddict1913 I had it but either sold it or swapped it. I like the Scalp Cream too.
> 
> So, I have a coupla' options. They may not be having a Sale.
> 
> And *I Ain't buying nothing if it ain't on Sale for real tho'*.


 IDareT'sHair neither am I


chebaby said:


> oh ok cool. i think that and dew will be my only lotions.


 chebaby what about CJ smoothing lotion?

I need for SSI to have a sale. I also am going to try ASIAN cleansing products. I also need to purchase a few more stylers and a good gel and I am done. 

I am sitting here getting dd hair reigmen down and trying new styles on her head. Tomorrow I am going to cowash and dc. I have fallen in love with Jasmine A&S, however I just wish it was a tad thinner. I still need to try her hibiscus con. With the way she having sales I'm not in a rush I need to work on using up dc and cons.


----------



## Ltown

Hey ladies!  I got the itching hands too, Jasmine is coming up with sales every month.  I have enough too, wants something new maybe more leave ins or oils.  I like that Tiiva growth oil, they claim to have it in the local health store but i never seen it.  chebaby, the store is not in the right locations, those folks up there ain't using those products, yet along doing their hair

It need to be closer to DC/MD border or near a salon like all the other BSS. 

My edges are growing now i need to thicken my hair, jbco makes me itch, so i may buy some biotin thicken conditioners.  

I need those sales coupons early on 1st flying out at 10 Fri


----------



## chebaby

Ltown said:


> Hey ladies!  I got the itching hands too, Jasmine is coming up with sales every month.  I have enough too, wants something new maybe more leave ins or oils.  I like that Tiiva growth oil, they claim to have it in the local health store but i never seen it.  @chebaby, the store is not in the right locations, those folks up there ain't using those products, yet along doing their hair
> 
> It need to be closer to DC/MD border or near a salon like all the other BSS.
> 
> My edges are growing now i need to thicken my hair, jbco makes me itch, so i may buy some biotin thicken conditioners.
> 
> I need those sales coupons early on 1st flying out at 10 Fri


i agree Ltown, he store is not in the right location. there are plenty of naturals in DC but they wont travel so far for that store. or just dont know about it.

destine2grow, the cj smoothing lotion is a staple but the texture is not really a lotion. its more a light leave in.


----------



## Brownie518

Don't miss out!!!

Thursday 6/30/11 and Friday 7/1/11 only!  
*
Enter promo code JULY4 during checkout and receive 15% off your entire order!*

 We pray all of you have a safe and wonderful Fourth of July holiday weekend!

www.komazahaircare.com


----------



## destine2grow

Morning Ladies!!!

So this chick I follow on twitter keep mentioning this natural hair company DIYHairCare and I now want to bite! They are having a sale right now! She raves about the lotio and butter! Have any of you ladies heard of this company?


----------



## bronzebomb

Brownie518 said:


> Don't miss out!!!
> 
> Thursday 6/30/11 and Friday 7/1/11 only!
> *
> Enter promo code JULY4 during checkout and receive 15% off your entire order!*
> 
> We pray all of you have a safe and wonderful Fourth of July holiday weekend!
> 
> www.komazahaircare.com



Oh how I  Komaza, but I have everything.  Thank goodness she offered free shipping a couple of weeks ago.  Let me know what you ordered...


----------



## destine2grow

I have neber tired Komaza! I will have to try it another time!


----------



## 13StepsAhead

Hey ladies! I'm on my lunch break and I'm dreading going back to work  I'm grateful for the job that I have and I thank god everyday for allowing me to make through another 8 hours. however, I'm no longer able to hide the fact that I hate it here; a close co-worker came up to me and said smile more Because it's starting show  hopefully I can muster up the energy to put on my happy face until Friday. 

Enough if that random vent. I always wanted to try Komaza care, but I'm really trying to hold out for a good CJ sale.


----------



## chebaby

13StepsAhead said:


> Hey ladies! I'm on my lunch break and I'm dreading going back to work  I'm grateful for the job that I have and I thank god everyday for allowing me to make through another 8 hours. however, I'm no longer able to hide the fact that I hate it here; a close co-worker came up to me and said smile more Because it's starting show  hopefully I can muster up the energy to put on my happy face until Friday.
> 
> Enough if that random vent. I always wanted to try Komaza care, but I'm really trying to hold out for a good CJ sale.


awww i hope you feel better about your job.
i dont hate my job at all but im ready to move on. ive been doing my resume all yesterday, woke up today thinking if i should make more changes or just give it in like it is. 

anyway last night i cleansed with the last of my daily fix( i will get another one if curl junkie has a sale) and it really cleaned my scalp well. then i conditioned and lightly detangled with shea butter rinse, then i used komaza sha lotion and sealed with qhemet twisting butter to do my two braids. the butter goes on white on wet hair but quickly goes away. my hair is soft but not as soft as it was on dry hair.

if curl mart has a sale for the 4th im getting cj and oyin shine and define. havent used s&d in a long time but i remember it was great in conjunction with dew, not so great on its own.


----------



## 13StepsAhead

Thanks! chebaby you know what, I really like the people I work with and the job is not challenging by far; however, that's my problem. I was offerd the job about 3 months before I completed my Masters degree from NYU and ultimately I think I was so excited to get the offer(and I needed the money) that I took the 1st offer that came on the table. They "sold" me a job in which I would be in a rotational program that would develop my skils, etc... But I've been in my role almost a year now and its NOTHING like what they sold me and I feel like I've learned nothing. I need challenges (especially since I'm still relatively fresh out of my Masters program) and I need to acquire skills that are beneficial to my career; however, I'm getting none of that and it drains my energy and my desire to push my self like I know I can. Sad part about it is my co-workers are constantly telling me that I'm too smart for this place and don't get stuck here, they wonder how I ended up her becasue they picture me working in the city somewhere etc. It's frustrating, but I'm grateful that god allowed me to get a job before I even graduated and I'm grateful that he gives me the strentgth to send out my resume each day and not lose hope. It just gets hard because the 1st thing people ask when you go for an interview is why are you leaving so soon


----------



## beautyaddict1913

destine2grow said:


> Morning Ladies!!!
> 
> So this chick I follow on twitter keep mentioning this natural hair company DIYHairCare and I now want to bite! They are having a sale right now! She raves about the lotio and butter! Have any of you ladies heard of this company?


 
Hey destine! Pretty new avi by the way! I have heard of the company bcuz the owner asked me if I wanted to test out her products. We follow each other on twitter and met each other via the naturalhair hashtags that I used to use more frequently. I gave her my address and I never heard anything from her or received a product so that freaked me out a little lol. But she blogs and has an etsy shop as far as I know of!


----------



## destine2grow

beautyaddict1913 said:


> Hey destine! Pretty new avi by the way! I have heard of the company bcuz the owner asked me if I wanted to test out her products. We follow each other on twitter and met each other via the naturalhair hashtags that I used to use more frequently. I gave her my address and I never heard anything from her or received a product so that freaked me out a little lol. But she blogs and has an etsy shop as far as I know of!


 
beautyaddict1913 REALLY? Girl I just started following this chick on twitter and she keeps raving about this company. I went to the website but I haven't it the bullet. 

There are several more companies that I would like to try, she might make it on the list. I still have Pura Body Naturals on the list.


----------



## 13StepsAhead

Etsy has a lot of little vendors that I've been tempted to try. One of which is the Triple deep conditioning hair mask by Luckygirlboutique. One of my favorite PJs (tastiredbone) did a YT review on it.


----------



## destine2grow

Hey ladies I am looking for a blow dryer. I figured before I go out and buy one let me see what the ladies of LHCH want to sale. So what blow dryers do you ladies have. I always air dry but I notice that I might have to start blowdrying my hair some to blend the two textures for certain styles when I wear my hair out.


----------



## chebaby

13StepsAhead said:


> Thanks! @chebaby you know what, I really like the people I work with and the job is not challenging by far; however, that's my problem. I was offerd the job about 3 months before I completed my Masters degree from NYU and ultimately I think I was so excited to get the offer(and I needed the money) that I took the 1st offer that came on the table. They "sold" me a job in which I would be in a rotational program that would develop my skils, etc... But I've been in my role almost a year now and its NOTHING like what they sold me and I feel like I've learned nothing. I need challenges (especially since I'm still relatively fresh out of my Masters program) and I need to acquire skills that are beneficial to my career; however, I'm getting none of that and it drains my energy and my desire to push my self like I know I can. Sad part about it is my co-workers are constantly telling me that I'm too smart for this place and don't get stuck here, they wonder how I ended up her becasue they picture me working in the city somewhere etc. It's frustrating, but I'm grateful that god allowed me to get a job before I even graduated and I'm grateful that he gives me the strentgth to send out my resume each day and not lose hope. It just gets hard because the 1st thing people ask when you go for an interview is why are you leaving so soon


youll get the job you want especially since you want a challenge. people will be thrilled to have an employee like you. AND you have a masters from NYU. you're in there like swimwear lol.
i didnt finish school but i found a job with great benefits and amazing pay i started working here when i was still in school because i got paid to do my homework but now i want something more. and i have people in the company trying to move me up in the company AND they send you back to school 
i just turned in my resume today so im hopeful. i think they like to train young people and help them move on up, and im just that girl


----------



## Ese88

hey guys, not sure if this has been posted already but komaza is having a sale, 'There's a sale going on this week, Thursday and Friday at komazahaircare.com! Save 15% off your online purchase by entering the promo code "july4".'


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Hey Divas!

Tiiva Posted Their Sale. Here is the Link. Imma get my Oil, DC'er and Green Tea Lotion.

http://tiivanaturals.com/


Enso is having 25% off as well.

_*does a double brutha franklin*_


----------



## chebaby

when is enso sale?
hey T. the tiiva oil looks good except for the chilli seed. wth does chilli seed do. i want it so i can thicken my hair but i am really very very afraid to put anything but pure oils on my scalp. im like very afraid. shoot i barely but evoo or coconut oil on my scalp. its rare.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *when is enso sale?*
> hey T. the tiiva oil looks good except for the chilli seed. wth does chilli seed do. i want it so i can thicken my hair but i am really very very afraid to put anything but pure oils on my scalp. im like very afraid. shoot i barely but evoo or coconut oil on my scalp. its rare.


 
chebaby

It starts 12 a.m. Friday and runs to 11:59 July 4th.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> It starts 12 a.m. Friday and runs to 11:59 July 4th.


thats a pretty good sale


----------



## IDareT'sHair

25% off Bear Fruit Hair through July 7th Code = Summer7


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Imma Steam with this DC'er today so I can see if Imma pick up another Jar during the Sale.


----------



## destine2grow

chebaby said:


> thats a pretty good sale


 
chebaby Don't tell me you thinking of purchasing some Enso when you just put some up on exchange and you not suppose to buying nothing else from them 

Why all the companies that are having sale I don't care for? I need SSI to have a sale. I am getting highly upset!


----------



## chebaby

destine2grow said:


> @chebaby Don't tell me you thinking of purchasing some Enso when you just put some up on exchange and you not suppose to buying nothing else from them
> 
> Why all the companies that are having sale I don't care for? I need SSI to have a sale. I am getting highly upset!


lmao i just like a good sale but no, i doubt ill get something. i may get some tiiva. maybe, or i can get it locally so i wont have to deal with shipping.


----------



## chebaby

i might not use my jasmines a&s this sunday, i might end up using enso deep conditioner. i gave some one a sample of it and the texture seems like it would just melt the tangles right on out. yea, thats probably what im gonna use.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> i might not use my jasmines a&s this sunday, i might end up using enso deep conditioner. *i gave some one a sample of it and the texture seems like it would just melt the tangles right on out. yea, thats probably what im gonna use*.


 
@chebaby

Steaming with it now. It went on nice & thick and so far I like it. 

I like the smell and it feels good.

Yeah.....I'll be getting another Jar during the 4th.

I plan to use it again on Sunday when I self-relax.


----------



## chebaby

according to NC curl junkie wont be having another sale until BF and aveyou said on facebook they will not be having a 4th sale but they will be having flash sales in July. hopefully i can catch one or two of them lol.
so it looks like i may not be getting much of anything for the 4th. i know curlmart will have at least 20% off so i MAY get some oyin shine and define and curl junkie smoothing conditioner and cccc lite.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Steaming with it now. It went on nice & thick and so far I like it.
> 
> I like the smell and it feels good.
> 
> Yeah.....I'll be getting another Jar during the 4th.
> 
> I plan to use it again on Sunday when I self-relax.


the smell is really nice, reminds me of HV.


----------



## 13StepsAhead

chebaby said:


> youll get the job you want especially since you want a challenge. people will be thrilled to have an employee like you. AND you have a masters from NYU. you're in there like swimwear lol.
> i didnt finish school but i found a job with great benefits and amazing pay i started working here when i was still in school because i got paid to do my homework but now i want something more. and i have people in the company trying to move me up in the company AND they send you back to school
> i just turned in my resume today so im hopeful. i think they like to train young people and help them move on up, and im just that girl



I hope you get the job!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> the smell is really nice, reminds me of HV.


 
chebaby

It's very thick.  It's just as thick if not *thicker* than Jasmine's Avocado & Silk.

So if anyone doesn't like incredibly thick Deep Conditioners it may not be for you.

Uber Thick (Like I Like It)

It smells like a Blend of Fruits & Veggies to me.


----------



## 13StepsAhead

I'm DCing under the steamer now with my DC I mixed up last night. I forgot how good honey made my hair feel. I'm adding that to my list of things to pick up from wholefoods the next time I go.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I'm steaming too with Enso.   Will let it cool down and will rinse out in a few (and see how my hair feels)

ETA:  To get the 30% from Tiiva, you have to Register in.


----------



## bronzebomb

I'm not messng with y'all in this thread! I hit the "pay now" button yesterday for that New Green HairVeda Condidtiner...I said I was not going to shop at HairVeda anymore...

However, once a Curl Junkie Sale comes up...I'm all in...I think


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> It's very thick.  It's just as thick if not *thicker* than Jasmine's Avocado & Silk.
> 
> So if anyone doesn't like incredibly thick Deep Conditioners it may not be for you.
> 
> Uber Thick (Like I Like It)
> 
> It smells like a Blend of Fruits & Veggies to me.


its thick but it wasnt unnecessarily thick like shea moisture shea butter mask. that thing had no business being made into a deep conditioner. just too thick for no reason. 
the enso was very soft to the touch i like that.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> I'm steaming too with Enso.   Will let it cool down and will rinse out in a few (and see how my hair feels)
> 
> ETA:  To get the 30% from Tiiva, you have to Register in.


i hate registering with places ill just get my stuff locally if they have it in stock


----------



## Ltown

IDareT'sHair said:


> Hey Divas!
> 
> Tiiva Posted Their Sale. Here is the Link. Imma get my Oil, DC'er and Green Tea Lotion.
> 
> http://tiivanaturals.com/
> 
> 
> Enso is having 25% off as well.
> 
> _*does a double brutha franklin*_


 
Oh you have to register to get the sale and that will put you on their email list.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ltown said:


> *Oh you have to register to get the sale* and that will put you on their email list.


 

Ltown

Yep.  Pretty much.  You hafta' register to get the Discount.


----------



## Eisani

Hey  I've been scarce because my head has been buried in these books! About to do a loose/sloppy fishtail for our evening out. Heading to a PJ Morton concert. Boo said he wants to coordinate *major side eye*. That must mean he plans to coordinatw w/me cause I already know what I'm wearing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Eisani

Ya'll Are the Cutest HOT Couple.


----------



## Zaz

In the past week I got some Jasmine's A&S in vanilla buttercreme and some shea butter rinse in coconut vanilla smoothie (or maybe the other way around I can't remember).

I also bought a lil sample pack of Devacurl with no poo, one condition and angell that came with a free Deva towel.

Then I got a Komaza shea lotion and Komaza curly creme and Beemine's curly butter.

Now I'm done buying things until black friday 

eta I forgot about my Hairveda (I think that's my brain's way of preparing for the long shipping wait time ) whipped gelly and whipped ends hydration, and one jar of AOHC


----------



## 13StepsAhead

Zaz said:


> In the past week I got some Jasmine's A&S in vanilla buttercreme and some shea butter rinse in coconut vanilla smoothie (or maybe the other way around I can't remember).
> 
> I also bought a lil sample pack of Devacurl with no poo, one condition and angel curl that came with a free Deva towel.
> 
> Then I got a Komaza shea lotion and Komaza curly creme and Beemine's curly butter.
> 
> *Now I'm done buying things until black friday*
> 
> eta I forgot about my Hairveda (I think that's my brain's way of preparing for the long shipping wait time ) whipped gelly and whipped ends hydration, and one jar of AOHC



You are GOOD if you can last that long


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Zaz said:


> *eta I forgot about my Hairveda (I think that's my brain's way of preparing for the long shipping wait time )* whipped gelly and whipped ends hydration, and one jar of AOHC


 
@Zaz

You Ain't Neva' Lied.  

Zazzie! You did buy quite a bit. I haven't bought anything (I don't think) since Hairveda.

But I'm getting ready to skrait get my Haul on.

I think Imma get 1 32 ounce of Enso DC'er and that stuff from Tiiva. And I will get my items from Claudie.

I don't think Imma get any Komaza (I want that Protein Strengthener) but I can wait until BF.



13StepsAhead said:


> *You are GOOD if you can last that long*


 
@13StepsAhead

Shol' is.

Tell Her 13! I ain't even gone fake that one.


----------



## chebaby

ok let me just list what i want to get so i wont over think it lol.

cj smoothing conditioner
curl junkie daily fix
curl junkie cccc lite
oyin s&d

i cant think of anything else


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> ok let me just list what i want to get so i wont over think it lol.
> 
> cj smoothing conditioner
> curl junkie daily fix
> curl junkie cccc lite
> oyin s&d
> 
> i cant think of anything else


 
chebaby

I thought you were getting Tiiva & Enso too  ..........


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> I thought you were getting Tiiva & Enso too  ..........


i said i might get tiiva but i aint said nothing about no enso i said it was a good sale, thats it lmao.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Here's My Po' Little List (and this only applies if there is a Sale):

SheScentIt
16 ounce Avocado Conditioner

Claudie
Protein Rx
Fortifying Conditioner
Quinoa Hair Cream #1

Enso
32 ounce Cacao Curl Recovery DC'er

Tiiva
DC'er
Green Tea Leave-In
Oil


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> i said i might get tiiva *but i aint said nothing about no enso i said it was a good sale, thats it lmao.*


 
@chebaby

Hmp. 

I thought maybe you were being_ kind _and tryna' help them stick around a little longer .........


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Hmp.
> 
> I thought maybe you were being_ kind _and tryna' help them stick around a little longer .........


dont be pushing me T because you know im like a feather. you just push me a little and ill make a purchase


----------



## destine2grow

Hey ladies I am sitting here dc with SSI fortifying hair mask (old formula). SO said I can't buy nothing because we have to do school shopping and he want an big screen tv by the end of July. 

Well y'all know that aint gone work. I will just cut down and hide packages.


----------



## 13StepsAhead

IDareT'sHair I couldn't last more then 3 months in that no-buy, so I give it up to Zaz if she last that long 

I just finished up a smoothing lotion and didn't have enough for the last section so I started on SM Curl and Style milk.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I finished up a Hairveda Phinising Rinse, but made the Mistake of taking the top off and had all kind of Herbs & Spices in my Hair.  

Had to rinse those out. Next time I will "Strain" it when I get to the end of the bottle. I have a couple of Back-Ups.

@destine2grow

Bummer Girl. You better cut down.

13StepsAhead

Chile...You See I didn't even Fool with That one.


----------



## destine2grow

IDareT'sHair he betta sign up for more OT!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

destine2grow said:


> @IDareT'sHair *he betta sign up for more OT!*


 
destine2grow

Girl....Lemme See That List!


----------



## chebaby

destine2grow said:


> @IDareT'sHair he betta sign up for more OT!


----------



## Zaz

IDareT'sHair
I think it's because before coming into this thread I would vaguely hear about some of these vendors in random threads but wouldn't know what to get from them. Now that I keep reading the same names over and over I'm more willing to take a chance on them knowing what a lot of people like.

Plus I hate shipping, I know it's unreasonable and I'll go into a store and buy soda and candy that amount to one company's shipping costs but it's a mental block I have.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


>


 
chebaby  Girl...... destine2grow Ain't Right.  ...... 

Gone Work that Po' Man to Death so she can get some Products.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby  Girl...... @destine2grow Ain't Right.  ......
> 
> Gone Work that Po' Man to Death so she can get some Products.


i agree with her method


----------



## IDareT'sHair

See I'm Ready to Haul *Today*! 

See...That's why BJ Stay Paid. She'll creep in and get hers before everybody else. 

Hmp. While they _still_ deciding what they gone do, chile, BJ at the Bank!

That's Why She Get Hers.


----------



## destine2grow

He said he didnt want me to work so.....
@T all I truly want is some SSI


----------



## IDareT'sHair

destine2grow said:


> He said he didnt want me to work so.....
> *@T all I truly want is some SSI*


 
destine2grow

That's what I thought.  Hopefully she'll have one.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Finished Up My Hair.  Next hair day Sunday.


----------



## hannan

Tried to get some butters and oils from Texas Naturals bc of the 25% off (code: fireworks) and the shipping came out to $17 and I only wanted $26 worth of stuff.


----------



## 13StepsAhead

hannan said:


> Tried to get some butters and oils from Texas Naturals bc of the 25% off (code: fireworks) and the *shipping came out to $17 *and I only wanted $26 worth of stuff.



That's some skrait BS! I just don't understand why they are trying to make money off of shipping.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

hannan said:


> Tried to get some butters and oils from Texas Naturals bc of the 25% off (code: fireworks) *and the shipping came out to $17 and I only wanted $26 worth of stuff.*


 
hannan  I'll never purchase from them AGAIN for that very reason.



13StepsAhead said:


> That's some skrait BS! I just don't understand why they are trying to make money off of shipping.


 
13StepsAhead

Their Shipping Costs are Horrible.


----------



## chebaby

who they fooling with high shipping prices? aint a flat rate box in the world that should cost that much to ship a few oils and butters.

glad i still got 3lbs of avocado butter(im joking, i aint glad, im trying get rid of this crap).


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Yeah I thought TNS was a bit of a Rip-Off


----------



## hannan

Exactly! I don't know how they still have customers. Talmbout "*due to the usual overwhelming response to sales* and the July 4th Holiday, orders may take longer..."


----------



## IDareT'sHair

hannan said:


> Exactly! I don't know how they still have customers. Talmbout "*due to the usual overwhelming response to sales* *and the July 4th Holiday, orders may take longer..."*


 
@hannan

Yeah....Right.

They oughta' be ashamed of those crazy shipping prices. They got me Once (Never Again).

ETA:  I didn't think their "quality" was all that great either.  I thought Wholesale Supplies Plus shipping & quality was better, but they make you buy such a Large amount.


----------



## mkd

Y'all am so over shipping. It's enough to make you not want to buy. These vendors need to stop.


----------



## 13StepsAhead

Kinda upset that DM Cocoa hemp buttermilk will be discontinued, but at the same time I'm excited to try the new hair whip. Guess I'll be holding on to my last bottle of cocoa hemp buttermilk.


----------



## chebaby

13StepsAhead said:


> Kinda upset that DM Cocoa hemp buttermilk will be discontinued, but at the same time I'm excited to try the new hair whip. Guess I'll be holding on to my last bottle of cocoa hemp buttermilk.


so its getting discontinued huh? i thought that was just a rumor lol.


----------



## 13StepsAhead

chebaby said:


> so its getting discontinued huh? i thought that was just a rumor lol.



She confirmed it on her FB page today


----------



## chebaby

13StepsAhead said:


> She confirmed it on her FB page today


thats cool. only thing i like from her is the dcc anyway.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Hmp.  I'm ready to buy something.  Oh Well.

I'm not getting any more Jasmine (right now).  That's the only thing on Sale right now.

15% for Komaza just ain't enough for me.  And their Shipping is High.

I should make up a cart & see.


----------



## 13StepsAhead

IDareT'sHair said:


> Hmp.  I'm ready to buy something.  Oh Well.
> 
> I'm not getting any more Jasmine (right now).  That's the only thing on Sale right now.
> 
> *15% for Komaza just ain't enough for me.  And their Shipping is High*.
> 
> I should make up a cart & see.



That's what I'm saying IDareT'sHair I really wanna try the shea leave-in but 15% won't even cover shipping.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

13StepsAhead said:


> That's what I'm saying @IDareT'sHair *I really wanna try the shea leave-in but 15% won't even cover shipping.*


 

13StepsAhead

My Product is $10.00 and Shipping is $5.95 

I'll see after I do the 15%, but I'm sure it ain't much of a difference.


----------



## 13StepsAhead

IDareT'sHair said:


> 13StepsAhead
> 
> My Product is $10.00 and Shipping is $5.95
> 
> I'll see after I do the 15%, *but I'm sure it ain't much of a difference*.



sure ain't


----------



## IDareT'sHair

13StepsAhead said:


> *sure ain't*


 
13StepsAhead

Yeah...Imma Pass and wait for BF.   I have about $1.00 in Customer Points.  I'll just save it.


----------



## Shay72

13StepsAhead said:


> Thanks! @chebaby you know what, I really like the people I work with and the job is not challenging by far; however, that's my problem. I was offerd the job about 3 months before I completed my Masters degree from NYU and ultimately I think I was so excited to get the offer(and I needed the money) that I took the 1st offer that came on the table. They "sold" me a job in which I would be in a rotational program that would develop my skils, etc... But I've been in my role almost a year now and its NOTHING like what they sold me and I feel like I've learned nothing. I need challenges (especially since I'm still relatively fresh out of my Masters program) and I need to acquire skills that are beneficial to my career; however, I'm getting none of that and it drains my energy and my desire to push my self like I know I can. Sad part about it is my co-workers are constantly telling me that I'm too smart for this place and don't get stuck here, they wonder how I ended up her becasue they picture me working in the city somewhere etc. It's frustrating, but I'm grateful that god allowed me to get a job before I even graduated and I'm grateful that he gives me the strentgth to send out my resume each day and not lose hope. It just gets hard because the 1st thing people ask when you go for an interview is why are you leaving so soon


I conduct alot of interviews and I would not have an issue if you said you were leaving a job because you do not feel challenged and it was not what you expected. You could also voice not being happy and I would not have an issue. I left my last job because I no longer felt challenged after 7 years. My current one I have been at 7 years and I'm challenged on a daily. 



IDareT'sHair said:


> Hey Divas!
> 
> Tiiva Posted Their Sale. Here is the Link. Imma get my Oil, DC'er and Green Tea Lotion.
> 
> http://tiivanaturals.com/
> 
> 
> Enso is having 25% off as well.
> 
> _*does a double brutha franklin*_


I will definitely be getting something from Enso.

You know you a pj when you get something in the mail and think "wth is this"? You look at the vendor name on the box and you're still clueless. You open the package and say "oh". My nubar fingernail polish arrived today .

I finished Komaza's Moku Serum. This product was discontinued. I also finished SSI's Avocado conditioner and this will be a repurchase.


----------



## bronzebomb

mkd said:


> Y'all am so over shipping. It's enough to make you not want to buy. These vendors need to stop.


 
I said that last month!    I'm sick of paying that much when shipping only costs $5



13StepsAhead said:


> Kinda upset that DM Cocoa hemp buttermilk will be discontinued, but at the same time I'm excited to try the new hair whip. Guess I'll be holding on to my last bottle of cocoa hemp buttermilk.


 
Awe Man!  I like it...just purchased off the Swap board.



IDareT'sHair said:


> Hmp. I'm ready to buy something. Oh Well.
> 
> I'm not getting any more Jasmine (right now). That's the only thing on Sale right now.
> 
> 15% for Komaza just ain't enough for me. And their Shipping is High.
> 
> I should make up a cart & see.


 
I hate Komaza's shipping...the only saving grace is the points and she ships within a day.  I have never waited more than 3 days to get her stuff.

On a side note, I have to remind myself to never commit to bring a dish to pot luck!  Tomorrow is diversity day and I am bringing curry chicken.  This is hard work!


----------



## beautyaddict1913

I need to go on a no buy but I CANT lol...and yall just posted all of these good sales smh...I am going to co-wash tonight so I can start using stuff. I have so much stuff caked up in my hair that its not even funny lol...idk what I will use tonight...something perishable...going to try to use up my perishables before Black Friday. I am getting weave again next week for my bday (a 2-3 week bob) and then weave again for an outdoor event the beginning of August. After that I will be done until our family trip to Cali in October...I aint fooling with this head out of town! So that makes it super hard for me to use up stuff...next year I will probably protective style a little less - each year less and less! This year is zooming by!

Im getting some Enso, about to go stalk the site now, be back with a list! I hope Claudie has a sale too! I haven't began to use anything that I got from her but I like her so I want to buy some more stuff lol. Do any of us need a valid reason to buy anything? lol! no!


----------



## 13StepsAhead

Thanks for the advice Shay72


----------



## destine2grow

chebaby said:


> who they fooling with high shipping prices? aint a flat rate box in the world that should cost that much to ship a few oils and butters.
> 
> glad i still got 3lbs of avocado butter(im joking, i aint glad, im trying get rid of this crap).


 
chebaby how do you normally use the avocado butter? My hair loves avocado and I wanted to buy some but the shippping is not worth it. 

I truly don't understand why the vendors don't get that. Komaza is expensive and 15% off is not enough for me to try their products. I wanted to try MHC but their prices are expensive and its not like the are using top of the line ingredients.


----------



## Zaz

I noticed that 95% of the stuff I use is all natural, aside from my Aussie moist, the DC and regular condish, everything I own is all natural and cone free. 
So tonight I'm DCing with the last of my Aussie 3 minute then going all natural (supposedly ) for July, I may leave Aussie out and go full Curly Girl in the future if this goes well. I'd switch to no poo cleansers from now on.


----------



## beautyaddict1913

I just rinsed my hair and applied SSI Honey Rinse throughout on every single strand lol...playing around like I don't have other things to do! Well I put half of it in a flexi clip and remembered how much I love that style so I am thinking of wearing it like that in the morning. I have my hair covered in plastic and I dont think I wanna sleep in it. I may just rinse this out tonight and use my claudie's sulfur mix with the satin lotion and ends insurance then rinse in the morning and leave in some honey rinse. Just whichever way the wind blows I guess! I see that yall's lights are out so I will get back to work! I will be up much later!


----------



## chebaby

destine2grow said:


> @chebaby how do you normally use the avocado butter? My hair loves avocado and I wanted to buy some but the shippping is not worth it.
> 
> I truly don't understand why the vendors don't get that. Komaza is expensive and 15% off is not enough for me to try their products. I wanted to try MHC but their prices are expensive and its not like the are using top of the line ingredients.


i actually dont use it anymore. its just sitting thereerplexed its a greasy butter which is not too bad when cut with other butters but i am in love with shea butter so the avocado is just sitting there. i was gonna make some summer body butters with it but dont feel like it lol.


----------



## 13StepsAhead

Good Morning Ladies! Curlmart 20% off through July 4th code= SPARKLER


ETA: I tried and i didn't work so maybe the sale starts on the 4th


----------



## 13StepsAhead

Good Afternoon Ladies  went to MArshalls on my lunch break and found a liter of Joico Kpak conditioner for $14 I jumped on it.


----------



## chebaby

hello ladies
so last night and this morning i smoothed some wheat germ oil on my hair. i also added wheat germ oil to the rest of my ssi okra.

saturday i will co wash with the last of my first jar of jasmines ultra nourishing conditioner. i still dont know what the smell is but it is freaking amazing.

so by sunday i will have used up cj daily fix, jasmines nourishing and ssi okra this whole week. thats pretty good.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Evening D's!

I got my Swap from beautyaddict1913 in the mail today!  Thanks Beauty! 

Not much going on.  I spritzed with some Enso Sweet Agave Nectar & Flaxseed Spritz.  It's Hot Out!

I stuck that Enso DC'er in the Fridge last night (just to be on the safe side).  My one package I put the wrong zip is still floating around out there somewhere.  I can't believe I did that. 

All my other stuff got where it was suppose to be.  I sure hope the P.O. Has sense enough to send them 9 Pounds on and not send them back here.

The PO I go to, said they would re-send free if it comes back.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I Still have the Haulin' Monkey on My Back!  I wanna buy something.  

I guess I'll wait and try to order some stuff around Midnight.  See what Codes are working then......


----------



## chebaby

hey T. i hope you package gets where its supposed to go.

i just found out my local store is supposed to be getting afroveda products. hate to say it but if she gets the ashlii amala deep conditioner im gonna buy it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> hey T. i hope you package gets where its supposed to go.
> 
> i just found out my local store is supposed to be getting afroveda products. *hate to say it but if she gets the ashlii amala deep conditioner im gonna buy it.*


 
chebaby

Hmp.  I shol' Wuudd.  That Stuff is thebomb.com 

And if I was there, I'd buy that Moringa & Ginseng Spritz too.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Hmp.  I shol' Wuudd.  That Stuff is thebomb.com
> 
> And if I was there, I'd buy that Moringa & Ginseng Spritz too.


yea i cant even lie, the ashlii conditioner was right on point with kbb mask i probably wouldnt get anything else though, depends on what the price is lookin like lol.


----------



## Charz

http://www.bglhmarketplace.com/


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *yea i cant even lie, the ashlii conditioner was right on point with kbb mask* i probably wouldnt get anything else though, depends on what the price is lookin like lol.


 
@chebaby

Yes. It is a very, very Good Deep Conditioner. 

Hmp. I'd even order me one if she had a sale this weekend and the price was good......

_*ain't gone lie*_


----------



## bronzebomb

AfroVeda just sent an email...I guess to tell us about a new product, and the sale on butters???? 

I'm disappointed. Just give me free shipping. I think that's the best she can offer at this time. I'm not sure if she is trying to stick with original strategy...but, I need a sale and discounted shipping! Otherwise, this line is going to drop down really low on the ranking list. Like not even in the top 10.

$2.50 off all 9.5 ounce butters
NewProduct:  Apple Cider Vinegar Rinse $17.50 (for Apple Cider Vinegar)


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Yes. It is a very, very Good Deep Conditioner.
> 
> Hmp. *I'd even order me one if she had a sale this weekend and the price was good......
> *
> _*ain't gone lie*_


i dont know if i can say all that youll be waiting longer than with HV


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> i dont know if i can say all that *youll be waiting longer than with HV*


 
chebaby

I turned 95 years old before she sent that last order.

Charz

Nice!  Thanks Lady

bronzebomb

Yeah, I woulda' preferred 25% off or something.  I don't use her butters.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Man, I wish DB had that Cherry Oil on Sale instead of the Peach.

Those were some good prices right there.  Too bad I didn't see anything I want.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> I turned 95 years old before she sent that last order.
> 
> @Charz
> 
> Nice!  Thanks Lady
> 
> @bronzebomb
> 
> Yeah, I woulda' preferred 25% off or something.  I don't use her butters.


shipping time is crazy it really is. there is no way i should have to wait 3 weeks for some products.


----------



## bronzebomb

chebaby said:


> yea i cant even lie, the ashlii conditioner was right on point with kbb mask i probably wouldnt get anything else though, depends on what the price is lookin like lol.


 


IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Yes. It is a very, very Good Deep Conditioner.
> 
> Hmp. I'd even order me one if she had a sale this weekend and the price was good......
> 
> _*ain't gone lie*_


 
 I've been waiting to try this!


----------



## chebaby

bronzebomb said:


> I've been waiting to try this!


it was one of her best products IMO i dont think it had protein in it yet it made my hair feel strong just like kbb hair mask and mhc olive you deep conditioner. if i can get it locally ill purchase it but i aint making no online order


----------



## destine2grow

Hello Ladies!!! 

I don't know if I want to par take in any sales. I am still hoping that SSI have a sale. The 20% that curlmart is offering. Is not really worth it because the shipping is so dayum high.

On another note I love CJ hibiscus & banana honey butta leave in. This is definitely going to be a staple. It is so moisturizing and it defines twists like no body bizness. However, I can only use it on wet hair.

So for my leave ins I love Shea rinse because it moisturize and it makes detangling a breeze same for CJ HBHB


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *it was one of her best products IMO i dont think it had protein in it yet it made my hair feel strong* just like kbb hair mask and mhc olive you deep conditioner. if i can get it locally ill purchase it but i aint making no online order


 
chebaby

I think it has Wheat Protein in it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

destine2grow said:


> Hello Ladies!!!
> 
> *I don't know if I want to par take in any sales.* I am still hoping that SSI have a sale. The 20% that curlmart is offering. Is not really worth it because the shipping is so dayum high.
> 
> On another note I love CJ hibiscus & banana honey butta leave in. This is definitely going to be a staple. It is so moisturizing and it defines twists like no body bizness. However, I can only use it on wet hair.
> 
> So for my leave ins I love Shea rinse because it moisturize and it makes detangling a breeze same for CJ HBHB


 
destine2grow

Imma pick up a few thangs to hold me over until Claudie gets back in town.  And while I'm waiting on HV

Imma get the things I said.  Tiiva Naturals and Enso Naturals. 

Imma pass this time on Komaza. 

And I might hafta' tip on over to Esty to see if Njoi got anything on Sale.


----------



## destine2grow

IDareT'sHair said:


> *Man, I wish DB had that Cherry Oil on Sale instead of the Peach.*
> 
> Those were some good prices right there. Too bad I didn't see anything I want.


 
Agree with the bolded


----------



## hannan

Heeeeello ladies! 

Straightened my hair to get a trim this morning from my mom . I prefer the dry, curly trims better but oh well. I'll probably leave it like this for a week. 

So looks like it's just T and I for the Tiiva sale?  I think I'll leave it to them and Claudie's when she returns.


----------



## chebaby

destine2grow said:


> Hello Ladies!!!
> 
> I don't know if I want to par take in any sales. I am still hoping that SSI have a sale. The 20% that curlmart is offering. Is not really worth it because the shipping is so dayum high.
> 
> On another note I love CJ hibiscus & banana honey butta leave in. This is definitely going to be a staple. It is so moisturizing and it defines twists like no body bizness. However, I can only use it on wet hair.
> 
> So for my leave ins I love Shea rinse because it moisturize and it makes detangling a breeze same for CJ HBHB


im feeling the same way about the sales curlmart shipping is too high and i dont know if i want any enso stuff. i could try the twist pudding but i dont twist, and i have too many pudding as it is 

glad you are liking the cj hibiscus leave in. i have another jar i will start on maybe next week for wash and go styles.


----------



## chebaby

hannan said:


> Heeeeello ladies!
> 
> Straightened my hair to get a trim this morning from my mom . I prefer the dry, curly trims better but oh well. I'll probably leave it like this for a week.
> 
> So looks like it's just T and I for the Tiiva sale?  I think I'll leave it to them and Claudie's when she returns.


i would par take in the tiiva sale except i dont like having to register. ill just wait until the local store gets afroveda and then ill get my tiiva stuff then.
or this weekend, which ever comes first


----------



## IDareT'sHair

hannan said:


> Heeeeello ladies! *So looks like it's just T and I for the Tiiva sale?  I think I'll leave it to them and Claudie's when she returns.*


 
@hannan Well it's On Like Popcorn for me & Hannan Getting our Tiiva On! 

I can't wait. the Youtube Reviews were decent and it's a good sale (and the shipping is very reasonable).  I think Brownie518 said she might get some too.



chebaby said:


> *i would par take in the tiiva sale except i dont like having to register.* ill just wait until the local store gets afroveda and then ill get my tiiva stuff then.
> or this weekend, which ever comes first


 
@chebaby

Yeah Cuz you gotta "register" to get the discount. 

You registered to errthang else...... Why you don't want to register to Tiiva?


----------



## 13StepsAhead

bronzebomb said:


> AfroVeda just sent an email...I guess to tell us about a new product, and the sale on butters????
> 
> I'm disappointed. Just give me free shipping. I think that's the best she can offer at this time. I'm not sure if she is trying to stick with original strategy...but, I need a sale and discounted shipping! Otherwise, this line is going to drop down really low on the ranking list. Like not even in the top 10.
> 
> $2.50 off all 9.5 ounce butters
> *NewProduct:  Apple Cider Vinegar Rinse $17.50 (for Apple Cider Vinegar)*



I saw this e-mail today and was like I know she ain't charging double the price (on sale for that matter) for same size product HV makes for 1/2 the price  





destine2grow said:


> Hello Ladies!!!
> 
> *I don't know if I want to par take in any sales*. I am still hoping that SSI have a sale. The 20% that curlmart is offering. Is not really worth it because the shipping is so dayum high.
> 
> *On another note I love CJ hibiscus & banana honey butta leave in. This is definitely going to be a staple*. It is so moisturizing and it defines twists like no body bizness. However, I can only use it on wet hair.
> 
> So for my leave ins I love Shea rinse because it moisturize and it makes detangling a breeze same for CJ HBHB



I'm feeling the same way about the sales they are just not too appealing. I really want to try Tiiva, but I'll wait until I hear more about it. 

destine2grow I'm glad you like the CJ Hibiscus leave-in that's one of my staples


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I Gotta Tell Ya'll......I Really, Really Like that Enso Naturals Cacao Deep Recovery Curl Deep Conditioner (or whatever it's called).

I like the way my hair feels still today. I said I was gone order a 32 ounce Jar, but I may just get another 16 ounce Jar. I'm undecided.erplexed 

I hate having Large Jars of Stuff (except Alter Ego Garlic). 

But that's a Staple and I like a Big Jar. Even though I only use it around Relaxer time.

Hmp. I may gone & get that Big Jar (with the 25% off).


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @hannan Well it's On Like Popcorn for me & Hannan Getting our Tiiva On!
> 
> I can't wait. the Youtube Reviews were decent and it's a good sale (and the shipping is very reasonable).  I think @Brownie518 said she might get some too.
> 
> 
> 
> @chebaby
> 
> Yeah Cuz you gotta "register" to get the discount.
> 
> *You registered to errthang else.*..... Why you don't want to register to Tiiva?


true
naw i think im gonna pass on the sale and just get them locally. im not too pressed over the deep conditioner because almost any moisturizing conditioner works for me lol. but i hope i like the lotion.


----------



## Charz

NP IDareT'sHair

it's cool they offer free shipping with no min order. plus bulk order discounts


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> I Gotta Tell Ya'll......I Really, Really Like that Enso Naturals Cacao Deep Recovery Curl Deep Conditioner (or whatever it's called).
> 
> I like the way my hair feels still today. I said I was gone order a 32 ounce Jar, but I may just get another 16 ounce Jar. I'm undecided.erplexed
> 
> I hate having Large Jars of Stuff (except Alter Ego Garlic).
> 
> But that's a Staple and I like a Big Jar. Even though I only use it around Relaxer time.
> 
> Hmp. I may gone & get that Big Jar (with the 25% off).


IF i get something from enso, ill get another conditioner and maybe the blue malva leave in. maybe.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Charz said:


> NP @IDareT'sHair
> 
> *it's cool they offer free shipping with no min order. plus bulk order discounts*


 
Charz

Good Lookin' Out!  That is a nice sale.  Too Bad there wasn't anything listed I wanted.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

oke:Oh Come on 13!  @13StepsAhead

oke:Come on & pick up some Tiiva with us!

Girl...Come On!


----------



## 13StepsAhead

IDareT'sHair said:


> oke:Oh Come on 13!  @13StepsAhead
> 
> oke:Come on & pick up some Tiiva with us!
> 
> Girl...Come On!



IDareT'sHair see now if I hit the checkout button by mistake I'm blaming it on you....


----------



## IDareT'sHair

13StepsAhead said:


> @Idarert'shair *see now if I hit the checkout button by mistake I'm blaming it on you....*


 

13StepsAhead  Come on & then You, Me and hannan can critique it together........


----------



## chebaby

13StepsAhead said:


> @IDareT'sHair see now if I hit the checkout button *by mistake* I'm blaming it on you....


there go that word again


----------



## 13StepsAhead

IDareT'sHair said:


> 13StepsAhead  Come on & then You, Me and hannan can critique it together........



IDareT'sHair  I have until the 15th so anything can happen between now and then



chebaby said:


> there go that word again


----------



## destine2grow

Y'all keep talking about enso I may mosey on over there. I do want to try the milk and honey butter. I also wanted to try their spritz. I also need a gel. We shall see.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

destine2grow said:


> *Y'all keep talking about enso I may mosey on over there.* I do want to try the milk and honey butter. I also wanted to try their spritz. I also need a gel. We shall see.


 
destine2grow

I think You'd Like the Sweet Agave Nectar & Flaxseed Spritz.


----------



## destine2grow

IDareT'sHair do you have the lemongrass coconut moisture mist? If so how do you like it?


----------



## destine2grow

I just made a cart with enso and my total came to $40 before shipping. Shipping is $10.95 for 4 items. With 25% off I only save $10

So I'm only saving $10erplexed


----------



## chebaby

i feel like playing in my hair tonight. ive been good all week as far as keeping my hair in these braids and now i wanna play in it lol. i dont know if i will though.
i have the blue eco gel whick i have been wanting to try on a wash and go so maybe ill try that. or maybe ill play around some more with DM dcc.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

destine2grow said:


> @IDareT'sHair do you have the *lemongrass coconut moisture mist?* If so how do you like it?


 
destine2grow

Nope. Don't have that one.  Just the Agave & Flaxseed (2) Bottles.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

hannan 13StepsAhead

That Tiiva Discount Code will be activated at Midnight.

Lawd....I hope I stay up.  If not, I'll order before I leave for work in the a.m.


----------



## destine2grow

I may pass on everyone sales and just shop the exchange form. chebaby I will send you a pm shortly!


----------



## Shay72

You're welcome 13StepsAhead.

I'm officially stating for the record that I will act a fool this weekend. Planning to head over to Enso now and will get ridiculous with Claudie's. I'm looking to see if Darcy's and Ayurnatural may have sales too.

As of today I have been 2 years relaxer free. On Sunday it will be my 1 year nappiversary. Me and my & mom are going clothes shopping today. My annual stocking up on my capris for the summer trip. I will see if she can get a good pic and I can post my bc pic and the one from today. No promises though cuz ya'll know how I do with pics . I will already do a disclaimer and say I will attempt to wear clothes that aren't big on me but that is part of the reason I'm going shopping too. Most of my stuff is falling off me. Oh yeah I bought a Michael Kors bag to reward myself for getting under 200 lbs and I will try to remember to wear that in the pic too.


----------



## hannan

Shay72 said:


> You're welcome @13StepsAhead.
> 
> I'm officially stating for the record that I will act a fool this weekend. Planning to head over to Enso now and will get ridiculous with Claudie's. I'm looking to see if Darcy's and Ayurnatural may have sales too.
> 
> As of today I have been 2 years relaxer free. On Sunday it will be my 1 year nappiversary. Me and my & mom are going clothes shopping today. My annual stocking up on my capris for the summer trip. I will see if she can get a good pic and I can post my bc pic and the one from today. No promises though cuz ya'll know how I do with pics . I will already do a disclaimer and say I will attempt to wear clothes that aren't big on me but that is part of the reason I'm going shopping too. *Most of my stuff is falling off me.* Oh yeah I bought a Michael Kors bag to reward myself for getting under 200 lbs and I will try to remember to wear that in the pic too.



CONGRATULATIONS!! Shay72  I can't wait to see your progress!

That's a good feeling, eh?! Losing weight and getting new clothes .


----------



## hannan

Finished praying and I can't close my eyes. Jeez, I really need to get to sleep.   But I did get some Tiiva. Not many customers.


----------



## 13StepsAhead

Shay72 said:


> You're welcome @13StepsAhead.
> 
> I'm officially stating for the record that I will act a fool this weekend. Planning to head over to Enso now and will get ridiculous with Claudie's. I'm looking to see if Darcy's and Ayurnatural may have sales too.
> 
> *As of today I have been 2 years relaxer free.* On Sunday it will be my 1 year nappiversary. Me and my & mom are going clothes shopping today. My annual stocking up on my capris for the summer trip. I will see if she can get a good pic and I can post my bc pic and the one from today. No promises though cuz ya'll know how I do with pics . I will already do a disclaimer and say I will attempt to wear clothes that aren't big on me but that is part of the reason I'm going shopping too. Most of my stuff is falling off me. Oh yeah I bought a Michael Kors bag to reward myself for getting under 200 lbs and I will try to remember to wear that in the pic too.


 

Congrats Shay72 I will be 2 years post on Sunday. I can't wait to see your progress!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Hey Divas!

Well I placed my Order(s) with Enso Naturals and Tiiva Naturals YAY!  I Lurves a Good Discount.

I ended up getting a 32 ounce Jar of Enso's Deep Conditioner.  And the items I wanted from Tiiva.

I'll get my Claudie after the 6th and see what else is up this weekend.

Oh Well, I guess I shuuuuddddd get ready for Work.

Have a Good Day!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72 13StepsAhead

Congrats on being Natural 2 Years!


----------



## 13StepsAhead

$4 off all full sized bottles of Oyin Honey hemp and Hair Dew through Monday at midnight no code. I will be buying from them


ETA: I changed my mind, I'm really trying to get some curl junkie so I'll hold off until BF


----------



## chebaby

hello ladies
i shampooed my hair today and conditioned and detangled with enso deep conditioner. i must admit this stuff is nice. of course i didnt deep condition, i only left it on for maybe 5-7 minutes. but its nice. and my hair looked great after i rinsed it out.
right now im sitting with DM dcc in my hair waiting for it to dry. i blow dried it for about 10 minutes and now im air drying.


----------



## bronzebomb

13StepsAhead said:


> $4 off all full sized bottles of Oyin Honey hemp and Hair Dew through Monday at midnight no code. I will be buying from them


 
I'm going to the bottling party on July 10th.  I'm getting a large bottle of Honey Hemp and Greg Juice


----------



## divachyk

Hello Girlfriends -

I'm home! 3 weeks on the road was challenging. My hair is in need of some major TLC. I'm quickly approaching the need for a TU. Being on the road didn't stop me from buying HairVeda during the one day sale.  

Ok so catch me up ladies...where are the best 4th of July sales?


----------



## Shay72

Thanks 13StepsAhead and IDareT'sHair

Forgot to take pics . There will be other chances. I could try to take my own. I acted a fool when I went shopping earlier today. I needed to replace a lot so I feel good about it. I ordered from Enso. I got samples of the sweet hibiscus leave (missed Che's sale) and blue malva lotion. Also got a 32 oz of the dc and a full size of the milk & honey hydrating butter.


----------



## robot.

finished a vatika oil. i swear, i finish maybe two or three products a year.  i finished something else, but i don't remember what it was.

got a lot of goodies from the mail lady today though.  (no hair products!)


----------



## chebaby

im so upset with my hair right now. because i had the ac on in the car my hair is a crispy mess. i thought once i got out and the heat hit my hair it would feel better but it doesnt. it feels so crispy
and i had a head band around my arm so i could pull my hair back and now i cant find the damn thing.


----------



## chebaby

oh and my hair is getting a serious growth spurt im not even lying. i just cut bang a few months ago and now the front of my hair hangs just as long as the rest of my hair.

tonight im gonna cut the bangs again.


----------



## Shay72

hannan Thank you!


----------



## hannan

destine2grow SHESCENTIT SALE!

25% off until July 8th with the code "Happy 4th"


----------



## bronzebomb

shescentit.com  25% off through July 8.

code:  Happy4th

I want Okra!


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Hey ladies hope all is well with everyone.
I finished a 8oz  shea rinse and yall know I have lots of backups . I've been shopping all week in the malls while waiting for the various hair vendors to list sales. I may get some enso and still waiting for SSI.

Shay72 congrats April 11th was 2 years since my last relaxer and September 7th I will be 2 years natural.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

bronzebomb said:


> *shescentit.com 25% off* through July 8.
> 
> code: Happy4th
> 
> I want Okra!


 
Well FINALLY. Thanks bronzebomb


----------



## bronzebomb

Ok, What's good at SheScentit.com???


----------



## Zaz

Starting a 3 month long Curly girl regimen to see ow I like it so I prepooed and detangled with the last of my Aussie then washed my hair with Neutrogena's anti residue shampoo to give my hair a fresh start and DCed with Aubrey's HSR. 

Now I don't own anything with sulfates, cones or mineral oil and I should have enough all natural products to last me through the next 3 months. If I like it, I'll keep this regimen for a while.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

bronzebomb said:


> Ok, *What's good at SheScentit.com*???


 
The new fortifying mask, avocado conditioner, moisture mist and the coco leave in are great. Those are definite repurchases for me


----------



## chebaby

where is T?
so i went back outside and my hair is soft now. its just that everywhere i go theres ac on so my hair gets dry, once i go outside its soft again.
i found my head band and pulled it back so im glad about that. curl definition is great but there is a section of my hair in the front that is so long its retarded. i dont even understand why its so long and the way it hangs makes that side look flat.

anyway i want some MHC products.


----------



## chebaby

i think imma pull out my giovanni direct leave in tomorrow for my wash and go(or maybe ill pull it out tonight to play in my hair). i forgot i had this and i miss it. if i dont forget like i been doing, ill pick up some aloe juice and mix it with the giovanni. i might also start doing a final rinse with aloe juice.


----------



## destine2grow

13StepsAhead said:


> $4 off all full sized bottles of Oyin Honey hemp and Hair Dew through Monday at midnight no code. I will be buying from them
> 
> 13StepsAhead I was on twitter when they tweeted this mess. What kind of sale is this erplexed.
> ETA: I changed my mind, I'm really trying to get some curl junkie so I'll hold off until BF


 


hannan said:


> @destine2grow SHESCENTIT SALE!
> 
> 25% off until July 8th with the code "Happy 4th"


 
hannan Girl I was so happy when I saw this in my email. I am going to order on tuesday. Let me go see what all I am getting. I am super excited!!

I have been in that thread about altering your hair type and lying about it. That is some BS in that thread. A lot of ladies on here are a nonmuthaflippinfactor.net! For real!!! This is why I don't say to much. Now y'all my girls in here and y'all are a factor but these people need to get a life.


----------



## destine2grow

Now how in the hale SSI is out of Kiwi Kiss and Seyai hair butter. This is an hotmess.org!


----------



## Zaz

I used my Deva towel yesterday and today and I really like it, it's definitely better than my other microfiber towel. It dries my hair without destroying my curls, like it somehow manages to suck most of the water out without disturbing the hair too much.

My only issue with it is that it's a bit small, I thought I got a small one since it came free with my set of samples but they only sell one size


----------



## destine2grow

So right now in my SSI cart I have
16 oz avocado con
8 oz soft honey rinse
16 oz okra recon
moisture mist
samples
amazon pomade
coco creme leave in
marshmallow herbal hair cream
the total with discount and shipping/tax $55.77

Not sure if there is anything else I want so I'm going to wait before I hit submit. I have until the 8th cuz I am not with paying multiple shipping


----------



## destine2grow

Zaz I need an microfiber towel.


----------



## 13StepsAhead

destine2grow that's why I changed my mind about the Oyin sale; its only a good deal if you get the smaller sizes and after shipping it just ain't worth it.


----------



## Shay72

curlyhersheygirl
Thanks!

Zaz
A t-shirt will do the same thing.


----------



## 13StepsAhead

So today I used up a Joico Kpak conditioner, jasmines hibiscus DCer and ORS replenishing conditioner. I'm doing both my hair and my mons and since I didn't come home until 8 I'll be up for a while. I'm so tired and I still have to get up early to get this sew-in; if my birthday weren't Wednesday I would not be bothered with this right now.


----------



## divachyk

13StepsAhead - I'm almost out of Joico Kpak Conditioner. Won't be repurchasing. My hair doesn't feel all that great when using it. Do you mix it with another conditioner? Does your hair feel soft or coarse after rinsing it out? Mine feel very coarse.


----------



## 13StepsAhead

divachyk My hair actually feels good after using it. It's definitely not course, but I wouldn't describe it as being too soft. Right now I'm experiencing some breakage so my hair is loving it. I don't mix it with anything and if I did I would probably add it to a moisturizing DC to get a nice mix. Maybe your hair doesn't like some of the proteins used.


----------



## divachyk

13StepsAhead - I shampoo with Joico Kpak every week and my hair loves that. Not sure why it doesn't like the conditioner also. Thanks for the info.


----------



## Zaz

Shay72 I've tried a t-shirt before and it doesn't work quite as well, my hair is still pretty wet after the shirt.


----------



## bronzebomb

I am only interested in Coco Creme Leave-In Conditioner and Okra Hair Repair Reconstructor.  However, I think my Komaza will do the trick.  I have Komaza Coconut Milk and the Protein Strengthener.  

Relutantly, I'm going to pass on SSI.  I want to try the OHM Sweet Hair Pudding and Curl Junkie.  I think I'm good on products for the next year or atleast until Black Friday.  I'm trying to shake this disease (PJism).


----------



## beautyaddict1913

Hello ladies! Last night I used up a bottle of the Claudie's Satin (Thanks T)...it reminds me of KBB milk bcuz it feels really good when you put it on but as it dries so does your hair! My hair loves creams and is kinda iffy with the milk like products.
Today I gave away a lot of products to my newly natural bestie so that made room for a lot of products I have coming in the mail lol. I can tell this is going to be a long month lol. I was off today and before I left home I used a little hair dew on my hair...I havent seen any miracles with this product YET lol...maybe I need to try it on wet hair and seal it with safflower or something...idk...
But I hauled at Sephora today - the only thing I got that was hair related was my Carol's Daughter Healthy Hair Butter! Yaaay! I was also excited about the SSI sale, bout to see what Imma get but I need to not be impulsive. I probably wont press pay now until morning!


----------



## chebaby

so i just cut my bangs again  its drying in a towel now so i have to wait to see how it looks. what i will say is that so fr its shorter than it was the first time i cut them.

i shampooed with cd black vanilla and conditioned and detangled with ssi okra mixed with wheat germ oil(so its all gone and i will have to pre poo with something else on sunday)
my hair felt stronger and my hair looked good. i used giovanni direct as a leave in.


----------



## chebaby

beautyaddict1913 said:


> Hello ladies! Last night I used up a bottle of the Claudie's Satin (Thanks T)...it reminds me of KBB milk bcuz it feels really good when you put it on but as it dries so does your hair! My hair loves creams and is kinda iffy with the milk like products.
> Today I gave away a lot of products to my newly natural bestie so that made room for a lot of products I have coming in the mail lol. I can tell this is going to be a long month lol. I was off today and before I left home I used a little hair dew on my hair...I havent seen any miracles with this product YET lol...maybe I need to try it on wet hair and seal it with safflower or something...idk...
> But I hauled at Sephora today - the only thing I got that was hair related was my Carol's Daughter Healthy Hair Butter! Yaaay! I was also excited about the SSI sale, bout to see what Imma get but I need to not be impulsive. I probably wont press pay now until morning!


the dew is great on my wet hair, not so great on my dry hair.


----------



## beautyaddict1913

destine2grow said:


> So right now in my SSI cart I have
> 16 oz avocado con
> 8 oz soft honey rinse
> 16 oz okra recon
> moisture mist
> samples
> amazon pomade
> coco creme leave in
> marshmallow herbal hair cream
> the total with discount and shipping/tax $55.77
> 
> Not sure if there is anything else I want so I'm going to wait before I hit submit. I have until the 8th cuz I am not with paying multiple shipping


 
Im at $55.02 with discount and shipping and I only have
Brazil Nut Buttercream
Fortifying Masque
Okra Condish
16 oz Avocado
Coco creme LI


----------



## beautyaddict1913

chebaby said:


> so i just cut my bangs again  its drying in a towel now so i have to wait to see how it looks. what i will say is that so fr its shorter than it was the first time i cut them.
> 
> i shampooed with cd black vanilla and conditioned and detangled with ssi okra mixed with wheat germ oil(so its all gone and i will have to pre poo with something else on sunday)
> my hair felt stronger and my hair looked good. i used giovanni direct as a leave in.


 
chebaby ur lucky to have long bangs....my hair is below APL stretched in the back and my bangs are just below my chin stretched lol


----------



## chebaby

beautyaddict1913 said:


> @chebaby ur lucky to have long bangs....my hair is below APL stretched in the back and my bangs are just below my chin stretched lol


im surprised my bangs grow so fast seeing as how its my thinnest area. i think i damaged it really bad during my relaxer/color mishap
but i cut them really short this time so i cant wait to see how im gonna put it in my two braids lol.
i have these long and thick bobby pins so i guess ill use those.


----------



## beautyaddict1913

I wanna learn how to do 2 braids too! Have u seen any good yt tutorials? I always love the way those look on people in public but i havent seen any good french braid tutorials or anything!


----------



## Shay72

Zaz said:


> @Shay72 I've tried a t-shirt before and it doesn't work quite as well, my hair is still pretty wet after the shirt.


Just an example of what works for one doesn't work for another. I  using a t-shirt. It sucks out almost all of the water and my hair is extremely defined. 

I have a SSI cart but may adjust it before finally checking out. Right now it is at $114 before the discount.

CURLMART
code: SPARKLER
20% off
It ends on the 4th.


----------



## destine2grow

I am thinking abt scratching my samples in my SSI cart and adding the coco creme leave in! what y'all think?

Morning Ladies! I need to cowash my hair it feels oily due to me applying co every night to my scalp! Will use BFH yarrow hibiscus! I might prepoo with another BFH con! Once this is gone I won't have any more BFH!

I am almost out of SM curl and style that is def a repurchase just won't do it no time soon! I will wait!

Thinking about doing a no buy after I purchase SSI! If I do I will try to hold out until BF! I know that during BF I want to haul Curl Junkie and Darcy! I need to add HV and probably SSI to the list! I will start putting money to the side!

Okay I'm going back to bed!


----------



## Ese88

hey ladies!
I washed and steamed with komaza IMT and then moisturised with oyin dew and sealed with QB AOHC. I normally braid my hair wet but this time i'm gonna let it dry abd i may braid later on this evening or tomorrow.


----------



## Brownie518

Hey, ladies!! I had a virus on my laptop so Ive been off the grid. 

I just ordered my SSI

16oz Okra
Pomegrante conditioner
Marula Hemp
Marshmallow cream
sample of the Curly buttercream

I didn't get any Tiiva. I might get some Enso. I'll tear up Claudie's on the 6th and that should be it. If I did add anything else, it would be some My Honey Child. 

I think I might go get a Nook Color on my way home from work on Sun or Mon


----------



## mkd

I can't wait to get my ssi cart in order.  I am going to order at some point today.  I know I am getting coco cream leave in and the marshmallow cream.


----------



## 13StepsAhead

Hey ladies  did another trim last night after I blow-dried my hair; this makes 2" this year. I figure I'll make my goals when I make them, but I hated the way my ends felt after I blew my hair out. Not really into the sales right now so I'm not gonna get anything.


----------



## Ltown

Hi ladies i'm in New Orlean at the Essence fes, it was a long day traveling. At the airport they don't give free internet so i had to pay to use the net so i could get my order in.  Iorder from enso, tiiva, noe i'm off to order shescentit, haven't order from them it a while.  I might revisit orka, didn't like it at first but my hair has change since my disaster and it needs love.


----------



## Ltown

13StepsAhead, you are a fellow Cancer and not celebrating your birthday yet, most of us that i know celebrate the whole month   Happy early Birthday and I hope you enjoy!


----------



## Zaz

Morning ladies, I just realised that aside from my AO GPB I won't have any protein DCs during my CG trial period, my hair is dyed so that's a nono for me. So I was thinking of getting that Okra reconstructor and the avocado one's so cheap I might as well throw that in there too .

It's still early July, after this order I'll start that no buy


----------



## 13StepsAhead

Ltown said:


> 13StepsAhead, you are a fellow Cancer and not celebrating your birthday yet, most of us that i know celebrate the whole month   Happy early Birthday and I hope you enjoy!



Ltown my celebration started last weekend  I went shopping in the city and and treated my self to the spa. Today I'm getting my hair done and I'll be away on vacation all next week, then when I come back my Bff is taking me back to city for a little partying. So yea I have a pretty lengthy celebration   Thank you for the birthday wishes! When is your birthday?


----------



## Shay72

I'm thinking of emptying my SSI cart. She will have another sale on Labor Day I'm sure.  Also waiting on some reviews of the new stuff.

I'm gearing up for Claudie's. If I had a top 5 she would be #2 behind Hairveda. Claudie's products always do my hair right .


----------



## Ltown

13StepsAhead said:


> Ltown my celebration started last weekend  I went shopping in the city and and treated my self to the spa. Today I'm getting my hair done and I'll be away on vacation all next week, then when I come back my Bff is taking me back to city for a little partying. So yea I have a pretty lengthy celebration   Thank you for the birthday wishes! When is your birthday?



13StepsAhead, it was 24 June, i'm officially half century old, but people keep telling me i look 35 that my new age especially with men.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ltown 

Have a Good Time and tell us all about it.

Stay Safe.


----------



## divachyk

I'm thinking of making a last minute decision of going to the Essence Festival to see Mary J. and New Edition plus Bobby B. - decisions. I just got back home and really don't want to hit the road again but...it's tempting.


----------



## natura87

beautyaddict1913 said:


> chebaby ur lucky to have long bangs....my hair is below APL stretched in the back and my bangs are just below my chin stretched lol



Our hurr is the same length.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Hey Ladies...Still a bit under the weather (wasn't on much last night).  Did get my SSI Order in just now.

2 16 ounce Avocado 
1 8 ounce Okra

Tis All.


----------



## bronzebomb

I was just watching YouTube Videos to find ideas for my hair.  I'm going to try to use upt these products before I put weave/braids/twists in.  Has anyone heard of these products:  http://www.creamandcoco.com ? 

I just purchased my camcorder, so I may start doing a few videos.  LOL..but not product reviews, we have enough of those already.

Which YOuTuber do you like most?  Why?  hmm, sounds like a new thread...


----------



## Ese88

i feel like blowdrying my hair


----------



## IDareT'sHair

bronzebomb

Those products sound really good and they're a nice price.  Will have to keep those in mind.

I'd like to try the milk & the Whipped Carrot Butter.


----------



## chebaby

Hey ladies
T, I hope u feel better.
My bangs are much shorter than they were last time but I like the way it turned out. I did a w&g with Giovanni direct and I lOve the turn out. Can't wait to put my hair back in braids tomorrow.
Oh and I co washed with cj smoothing lotion, I think this is the forst time I've used it as a conditioner and I love it. It reminds me of a better kckt


----------



## destine2grow

IdareT'Hair that SSI avocado cnon is the ish! I'm thinking abt adding another one to my cart! T feel better.

I am thinking about the Enso Naturals con! If its a good as y'all say it is I will probably purchase it!

ETA: Have ladies heard of wondercurls products?


----------



## mkd

I can't decide what tho get from ssi. I wish there were more reviews of the new stuff. That pomegranate conditioner sounds so good.


----------



## chebaby

Last night iordered from sage I for oyin s&d, DM DCC, komaza califia leave in and KBN hair butter in mango.


----------



## 13StepsAhead

Ltown said:


> 13StepsAhead, it was *24 June*, i'm officially half century old, but people keep telling me i look 35 that my new age especially with men.



well happy Belated Ltown!


----------



## bronzebomb

I'm so fickle.  I'm really trying not to hit send on that SSI order.  I'm over here sniffing my current stash to get my fix. Maybe I can jsut order samples of SSI.  I have the Banana Brulee and the Seyani Butter.  I think I like the butter, but I chose the wrong scent.

I saw a video about Oyin Honey Hemp where the conditioner spoiled.  Have you had any problems with Oyin?  This line is pretty stable.  I've never had a bad batch.

On another note, I really do not need any Curl Junkie Products, so I'm not looking at them until BF.

This is my new plan...

I'll order 
Komaza only with free shipping.
Miss Jessie's BOGO
Oyin only at a bottling party
I can get Carol's Daughter at Macy's
Hairveda's Sitrinillah only on sale
KBB (still thinking)
Qhemet - I like the line, I'm just not sure if any of the products give hold...not even the new product.  I think this line is strictly for moisture/hydration

If I got my line up...why am I still looking at other products?


----------



## robot.

hey everyone! fighting the urge to take these braids out. it's been five weeks, which is not bad. i miss my hair but i know that will disappear as soon as i realize i have to do it, so i'm behaving. 

i wanted to ask, those of you who have the Qhemet AOHC, how are you using it?


----------



## hannan

Hey ladies. T, get better soon!

Just got a Tiiva shipping notice already.


----------



## Eisani

Hey yall, I passed my exam yesterday!


----------



## hannan

CONGRATULATIONS Eisani!!!  That's great news!


----------



## Ese88

robot. i use it as a sealer on top of oyin hair dew on wash days and then during the week i may use it on top of oyin juices & berries


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Eisani

That's Great News Lady E!  We knew you could do it.  You should buy yo'self something to Celebrate.


----------



## chebaby

i went to the natural store today and of course they didnt have anything in stock. but i did manage to get tiiva leave in(im mad this stuff smells dr pepper), pooka pure and simple shea and olive butter(freaking $15 for 4oz) and DM super butter cream. i am clearly a pj because i keep buying this **** even though i know its different every time i get it.  this stuff looks nothing like my last jar. this one is a cream, and it looks good, just not the same. smell is freaking awesome though

and i had a kick *** w&g today too


----------



## chebaby

Eisani said:


> Hey yall, I passed my exam yesterday!


thats great
im gonna buy myself something to celebrate your victory.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> i went to the natural store today and of course they didnt have anything in stock. *but i did manage to get tiiva leave in(im mad this stuff smells dr pepper*), pooka pure and simple shea and olive butter(freaking $15 for 4oz) and DM super butter cream. i am clearly a pj because i keep buying this **** even though i know its different every time i get it.  this stuff looks nothing like my last jar. this one is a cream, and it looks good, just not the same. smell is freaking awesome though
> 
> *and i had a kick *** w&g today too*


 
@chebaby

Lawd Gurl..... Does it smell like Dr. Pepper? _*that's funny* _Did you try it or just smell it?

Maybe the smell doesn't last? Dr. Pepper ain't a bad smell is it?

Oh & Congrats on Your W&G


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Lawd Gurl..... Does it smell like Dr. Pepper? _*that's funny* _Did you try it or just smell it?
> 
> Maybe the smell doesn't last? Dr. Pepper ain't a bad smell is it?
> 
> Oh & Congrats on Your W&G


i havent used it yet.
girl it smells just like dr pepper like sweet dark soda outta all the smells in the world they choose dr pepper


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> i havent used it yet.
> *girl it smells just like dr pepper like sweet dark soda outta all the smells in the world they choose dr pepper*


 
chebaby

Welp.  Maybe it's one of those smells that doesn't last long. 

I thought somebody said it smelled 'fruity'

That's a good idea about 'us' buying something to help Eisani celebrate passing her Exams.

Umm....Now What can I buy?


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Welp.  Maybe it's one of those smells that doesn't last long.
> 
> I thought somebody said it smelled 'fruity'
> 
> That's a good idea about 'us' buying something to help @Eisani celebrate passing her Exams.
> 
> Umm....Now What can I buy?


aint nothing fruity about that scent

i dont know T, what should we by?
im glad i have the komaza califia leave in on the way. i heard it was really good.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I got my shipping notice from Tiiva Naturals


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> I got my shipping notice from Tiiva Naturals


that was fast


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *that was fast*


 
chebaby

Well.............  I'll be getting my Dr. Pepper soon.  It got great reviews tho'.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Well.............  I'll be getting my Dr. Pepper soon.  It got great reviews tho'.


yea it did. i aint gonna use mine though until i finish with komaza shea lotion.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

Ok. Wait. Now tell me again, why you Repurchased that DM Stuff Again?

What's the story on that?


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Ok. Wait. Now tell me again, why you Repurchased that DM Stuff Again?
> 
> What's the story on that?


 i must be outta my mind. knowing that stuff aint a bit more stable than a fat lady skating on a table with three legs and i buy it again i blame the store for not having more stuff in stock


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> i must be outta my mind.* knowing that stuff aint a bit more stable than a fat lady skating on a table with three legs and i buy it again i blame the store for not having more stuff in stock*


 
chebaby

I Hope Enso stays consistent.  And some of these 'newer' folks.

That little store can't keep stuff in stock.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> I Hope Enso stays consistent.  And some of these 'newer' folks.
> 
> That little store can't keep stuff in stock.


nope and i feel bad for them. its not their fault that most of the companies are so small and cant get them stock and continue with selling online. shes about to get afroveda and i doubt shell be able to keep that in stock. she said she knows about the problems AV has had but people keep asking for it so she got it.
i aint gonna lie, i might pick up a pur whipped gelly


----------



## IDareT'sHair

So I have coming:

Hairveda
Enso
Tiiva
SheSecentIt


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> nope and i feel bad for them. its not their fault that most of the companies are so small and cant get them stock and continue with selling online. shes about to get afroveda and i doubt shell be able to keep that in stock. she said she knows about the problems AV has had but people keep asking for it so she got it.
> *i aint gonna lie, i might pick up a pur whipped gelly*


 
chebaby

And you need to pick up some Ashlii Amla.......

Wonder how that is now that it's in a Tube.  I still have the one in a Jar.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> And you need to pick up some Ashlii Amla.......
> 
> Wonder how that is now that it's in a Tube.  I still have the one in a Jar.


i would love to get the ashlii amala


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> So I have coming:
> 
> Hairveda
> Enso
> Tiiva
> SheSecentIt


ill get enso when it comes to the store(they're getting that too). and they are getting brown butter beauty( i wanna try the deep conditioner), BFH(i cant remember which one i liked), and i forget what else they have coming.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *i would love to get the ashlii amala*


 
chebaby

Yeah....Stay on the Look Out for that One Right there.

I guess I'm done haulin' until Claudie Opens back up.  I don't think anyone else is gone have a Sale.  

I ain't gettin' nothing from CM.  So, I guess that's it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *ill get enso when it comes to the store(they're getting that too). and they are getting brown butter beauty( i wanna try the deep conditioner), BFH(i cant remember which one i liked), and i forget what else they have coming.*


 
chebaby

WOW!  That's a Nice Little Store. 

Yeah, CG is nice (Brown Butter Beauty).


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> WOW!  That's a Nice Little Store.
> 
> *Yeah, CG is nice (Brown Butter Beauty).*


i remember you liking them.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *i remember you liking them.*


 
chebaby

Yeah, I had the Mixed Greens, the Herbal Hair Butter, the Detangling Milk and I did have that Babbasu DC'er (but sold it).

They were some good products.  A little 'pricey' tho'.erplexed  Not sure if I'd repurchase anything.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Yeah....Stay on the Look Out for that One Right there.
> 
> I guess I'm done haulin' until Claudie Opens back up.  I don't think anyone else is gone have a Sale.
> 
> I ain't gettin' nothing from CM.  So, I guess that's it.


yea i think im done too.
CM doesnt have anything i want except bee mine and curl junkie.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Yeah, I had the Mixed Greens, the Herbal Hair Butter, the Detangling Milk and I did have that Babbasu DC'er (but sold it).
> 
> They were some good products.  A little 'pricey' tho'.erplexed  Not sure if I'd repurchase anything.


i might get the herbal butter
my stash is really small now i sold a lot of stuff and ive actually been sticking with komaza shea(im surprised).


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

What are you doing to your Hair tomorrow?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

Yeah, the HHB is good.  And it's light.  And the scent it light too.  I will pull my Jar out in the Fall/Winter.

I can't wait to try this Enso Blue Malva.  I try it out next week.


----------



## hannan

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Yeah, I had the Mixed Greens, the Herbal Hair Butter, the Detangling Milk and I did have that Babbasu DC'er (but sold it).
> 
> *They were some good products.  A little 'pricey' tho'.erplexed  Not sure if I'd repurchase anything*.



 When was the last time they had a sale? I wanted to try her stuff but I think I might have to wait until BF.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

hannan said:


> When was the last time they had a sale? *I wanted to try her stuff but I think I might have to wait until BF.*


 
hannan

I would _honestly say BF._  (I think). erplexed She had 25% off then.  Get On Her Mailing list.


----------



## Zaz

chebaby said:


> thats great
> *im gonna buy myself something to celebrate your victory.*



I like the way you think


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> What are you doing to your Hair tomorrow?


tomorrow im gonna pre poo with vatika oil, shampoo and then condition and detangle with either kbb mask or enso conditioner. then use komaz to braid in two braids.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

Imma use that Enso DC'er again tomorrow.


----------



## Charz

Hairrogant

15% off all purchases
20% off all purchases over $50
25% off all purchases over $100

No Coupon Code Necessary!

The Summer Sales runs now through July 8, 2011!

http://hairrogant.com/shop/Curl-Junkie/


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Imma use that Enso DC'er again tomorrow.


it really is good. i like it. the smell is great too its light but nice and semi sweet.


so yall know i am just bad with cars i took my car to get an oil change today. when it was finished the ac started making a really funky noise, it was squeaking and everything so i take it back and the man swears up and down i told him my ac needed to be fixed. i told him "ummm i just got this car like 3 months ago, why would i need the ac fixed". he wasnt hearing me though. he swore up and down we had a whole conversation about it. then when i went to show him, tell me why the car was quiet as hell didnt make one sound. the man was looking at me like i was crazy. he probably still thinks we had that conversation.


----------



## mkd

Whew I can't wait to wash my hair tonight.i took my babies swimming this morning and still didn't wash my hair.  Gotta do it tonight.


----------



## Shay72

Congrats Eisani!

chebaby 
I will probably buy something to celebrate too 

Charz 


I finished an Okra Reconstructor. I believe I have one back up.


----------



## Charz

yay Eisani !


----------



## chebaby

Shay72 said:


> Congrats @Eisani!
> 
> @chebaby
> *I will probably buy something to celebrate too*
> 
> @Charz
> 
> 
> I finished an Okra Reconstructor. I believe I have one back up.


......


----------



## Charz

Thank Goodness some of the curl junkie i want is sold out.


----------



## Shay72

I'm waiting on:
Hairveda
Shea Moisture
Enso
Sarenzo Beads

I just received a beautiful silk scarf from www.wasijiru.etsy.com. Great customer service. She had a family emergency and kept me in the loop the entire time. She sent me an extra scarf and I believe she refunded my shipping too. Haven't checked paypal. She's a member here. I think I will treat myself to another scarf from her on Eisani's behalf.


----------



## Ltown

Congratulations Eisani!

IDareT'sHair, get better!


----------



## destine2grow

hannan said:


> When was the last time they had a sale? I wanted to try her stuff but I think I might have to wait until BF.



I just found out about her! I would love to try her products!

Congrats Eisani! I'm buying something to celebrate too!

Now I am off to loo @ the website Charz posted! I am hoping they have some CJ I want to try!


----------



## divachyk

IDareT'sHair - feel better.


----------



## beautyaddict1913

chebaby said:


> i must be outta my mind.* knowing that stuff aint a bit more stable than a fat lady skating on a table with three legs *and i buy it again i blame the store for not having more stuff in stock


 
lmaaaaaaaaoooooooo! laugh of the day lol!!!! 
Hello ladies!!! Last night I was sooo tired that I didn't do a thing to my hair....I just put my satin cap on and went to bed. It was a mess this morning so I rinsed in the shower before going out and put some HV Moist 24/7 in my hair and put half of it up in a goody clip and went on my way! YALL - I forgot how much I LOVE the 24/7 - more than the HONEY HEMP! Like country folks say - BJ don't owe me nothin with this Moist 24/7 lol!! Im going to refrigerate my SSI Honey Rinse - those large bottles of SSI take me all of my life to use up & Im getting tired of it lol! I don't need to buy another condish even though the SSI Avocado is super cheap I think I am taking it out of my cart. I have a few more days to decide though lol!
Im rinsing out this condish tonight and will moisturize with some dew and perhaps seal with some kbb butter - not sure yet, I will let yall know what I decide!


----------



## divachyk

@beautyaddict1913 - does your hair not look like it has conditioner in it when you wear it out? School me because when I apply conditioner, I be trying to hide it under a conditioning cap...then a place a black scarf over the conditioning cap.


----------



## beautyaddict1913

divachyk said:


> @beautyaddict1913 - does your hair not look like it has conditioner in it when you wear it out? School me because when I apply conditioner, I be trying to hide it under a conditioning cap...then a place a black scarf over the conditioning cap.


 
Nope, doesnt look like it at all...but my hair is soooo thick and it absorbs the conditioner right up! I dont cake it on from root to tip like Im dc'ing or anything I just apply about 4 handfuls and it just looks curly, kind of like when you apply a leave in - its wet but there is no residue. It dries in a few hours and shrinks up to the heavens lol


----------



## Brownie518

chebaby said:


> i must be outta my mind. knowing that stuff *aint a bit more stable than a fat lady skating on a table with three legs *and i buy it again i blame the store for not having more stuff in stock



...


I just ordered a 30oz CPR, JBCO, Porosity Control, and Sebastian Laminates Cellophane 

I finished a Hibiscus conditioner, BFH Shea Almond Coconut, and BFH Olive Drench (or Grape rinse, one or the other).


----------



## Brownie518

Shay72 said:


> I'm thinking of emptying my SSI cart. She will have another sale on Labor Day I'm sure.  Also waiting on some reviews of the new stuff.
> *
> I'm gearing up for Claudie's.* If I had a top 5 she would be #2 behind Hairveda. *Claudie's products always do my hair right* .



Me, too, Shay72.  
I got her Avocado Intense conditioner and have been DCing with it. Very nice!!


----------



## Brownie518

I got some MHC:

Molasses Hydrating
Natural Hair Humectants
Sophia's Herbal mixture
Thick and Healthy mask


----------



## IDareT'sHair

You Divas Must Be Sleeping in today!

I'm up & getting ready to Self-Relax in a few.  *crosses fingers & toes* Hoping I get good results.

Not sure what I'll use up.  Hopefully 1 or 2 things. 

So far tho', 1 vial of Pure Keratin Oil on previously relaxed ends.


----------



## Shay72

I was washing clothes and pre pooing at the same time. Multi tasking. 

Today is my hair's birthday. I've been natural for 1 year now .


----------



## Charz

IDareT'sHair good luck!

Shay72 congrats! What u buyin?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Charz  Thanks Lady

Shay72  Happy B-Day to Shay-Shay!


----------



## 13StepsAhead

Good morning ladies today I'll be packing for my trip; I'm so last minute with these things. Today is my 2 year post relaxer mark and if I hadn't done those 2 trims I would be APL already. Oh well I'm shooting for MBL By the end of 2012.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I gotta Tell Ya'll AGAIN How Much I Love, Love, Love Enso's Deep Conditioner.  WOW!  It's truly wonderful.

Will be rotating this with Jasmine.  I Lurves It.

13StepsAhead  Have a Good Time.


----------



## Zaz

I just placed my order with shescentit for the okra reconstructor, the avocado condish and I threw in a sample of that marshmallow hair cream. 
After this I'm done that's what I said two orders ago 

So now I'm waiting for: Hairveda - Qhemet - Jasmine - Shescentit


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Zaz  Gurl.....I feel You!  I need to Stop Too. ....... 

I just placed an order to From Nature With Love for a coupla' Oils (they have a 50% Sale on certain items)

So, I got Black Cumin Seed and Pequi Oil(s).  They talk about Black Cumin Seed in the HOTS Thread, so Imma give it a try.  

And I've read alot recently about Pequi Oil.

Oh Well.  The Life of a PJ is Hard.  Hopefully, I'm done.erplexed


----------



## Charz

Zaz that must be why I can't get my $5.50


----------



## Zaz

Charz said:


> Zaz that must be why I can't get my $5.50



Charz   I'm not givin you any of the chirrens' monies, how about I go lookin for those cheesy biscuits instead?


----------



## Shay72

Charz said:


> @Shay72 congrats! What u buyin?


 
I've been a buying fool period for the past few days but I still want to get more so we shall see .


----------



## Charz

Zaz girl Ltown hooked me up with dose biscuits. and i didn't know you hair was colored. With wat brand? you got pics?


----------



## Zaz

Charz
It's double processed bleach than dyed because regular colour wouldn't take on my hennaed hair and google said only bleach could fix that:


Zaz said:


> I also dyed my hair again, this time I bleached random parts of it to do some foil highlights using 20 developer and Wella bleach powder from Sally's, then I dyed it using L'oréal Medium reddish brown (5RB):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> after
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> after
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At the rate I'm going, I'll have to wait and see if I have any hair left by the end of the year


----------



## mkd

Zaz, your color is pretty.  

I placed my ssi order too.  I got 3 coco cream leave ins.  I didn't get the pomegranate con, I want some reviews.  I wanted the marshmallow cream but I have a few other oil creams I want to use up first.  Hopefully those leave ins will last me until BF.


----------



## mkd

IDareT'sHair, how is your relaxer coming along?


----------



## Ltown

Congrats shay, time flies i remember when we both were transtioning.  Zaz, that pretty what do you use to keep it moist?

IDareT'sHair, glad you feeling better, hope the relaxer turns out you use a timer right?


----------



## Ese88

i feel like buying some hemp seed oil but i'm broke. to push the checkout button, or to not push the button....


----------



## Charz

Zaz i wish i knew how to do stuff myself 

ur color is pretty


----------



## destine2grow

So I decided to only get the avocado con and okra recon in 16oz and to get some tivia (sp) green tea leave in, dc and may be an hair oil! I'm going to pass on enso! I'll probably get the dc after i try it! i hope its as good as everyone keep saying!

I co wash for the first time using CJ Daily Fix! I love everything about this cleansing con! Love the creamy consistency, cleanses w/o drying my hair and it smells lovely! This is now a staple and i will purchase a 32oz!

Also every since I used CJ leave in nothing can compare! I used the shea rinse as  a leave in last night. Its great at detangling and I love the different scents but it aint got is on CJ leave in!


----------



## chebaby

hey ladies
i havent started on my hair yet. i decided im going to pre poo with vatika oi, cleanse with ASIAN coconut co wash and then condition with cj rehab. i need to use rehab because i still havent decided whether or not i even like this stuff lol. and this is like my 2nd or 3rd jar. i will make my decision on it today. 
and i pray my bangs will lay down in my two braids cause i dont feel like wearing a braid out.

giovanni direct is a keeper. if i can never ever get my hands on any of the stuff i buy online i would keep giovanni and kckt as my leave in.


----------



## chebaby

destine2grow said:


> So I decided to only get the avocado con and okra recon in 16oz and to get some tivia (sp) green tea leave in, dc and may be an hair oil! I'm going to pass on enso! I'll probably get the dc after i try it! i hope its as good as everyone keep saying!
> 
> *I co wash for the first time using CJ Daily Fix! I love everything about this cleansing con! Love the creamy consistency, cleanses w/o drying my hair and it smells lovely! This is now a staple and i will purchase a 32oz!
> 
> Also every since I used CJ leave in nothing can compare! I used the shea rinse as  a leave in last night. Its great at detangling and I love the different scents but it aint got is on CJ leave in!*


 
aww shucks someone done turned you out on cj 



congrats to shay on the 1 year hair anniversary. 

T, are you feeling better?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

mkd said:


> @IDareT'sHair, *how is your relaxer coming along?*


 
mkd

It came out 'pretty' good.  My right side coulda' been smoothed a little better.erplexed  

I'm left-handed, so my right side is lacking.  But overall, it went okay.

I did finish up 1 Argan Oil (a back up on the way) and 1 HTN.  Have back-ups but will use other things.


----------



## destine2grow

chebaby i blame you! i cant believe u havet decided if u like cj rehab. well f u dont i would gladly take it off your hands!

Where everybody at?

T, how did the relaxer turn out?

On another note my hair is shedding a lot! starting to have clumps of hair coming out! i believe its the postpartum shedding! how ofter can i use AE garlic? Im going to also up my protein! i notice a lil breakage! 

Also the density of my natural hair strands and relax strands are different! The relax strand is thinner and the natural look like a normals size.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

The Relaxer went 'fairly' well.  I still got to get my skills down a little better.  Thanks Everyone for asking!

I'm already thinking about my 1 wash Post.  I follow Brownie's Regimen and it's been working well.

destine2grow I don't think it would hurt to use AE Garlic Weekly or until your shedding subsides.  I will use it again 1st wash day along with a Nutrine Garlic Cowash.  

You might want to invest in some Nutrine Garlic Conditioner (it's cheap) and you can use it for a cowasher to curb your shedding (as needed).


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I ended up getting a coupla' oils @ From Nature With Love.  They have 50% off on alot of Oils & Stuff so I got:

8 ounce of Black Cumin Seed Oil
8 ounce of Pequil Oil

_*Never tried either of these hope they don't stank*_.......


----------



## Zaz

mkd Thanks

Ltown I do a fresh wash n go every day so that probably helps a lot with the moisture. To balance it out I use Aphogee 2 step every 6-8 weeks with TIGI dumb blonde and AO GPB in between. So far I haven't had issues with dryness and I dyed it 3 times in like 2 months 

CharzI wish I knew how to convince myself that some things are best left to the pros, one day I'll end up bald But I get antsy and I get to googling and before you know it I'm leaving Sally's with all kindsa ingredients I've never used before


----------



## beautyaddict1913

destine2grow which CJ leave in are u raving over?

Hello ladies, I hope you are enjoying the holiday weekend, I sure am! Last night I rinsed out the Moist 24/7, moisturized with dew, and sealed with kbb butter. my hair feels blah...I know it needs washing and I need a protein treatment. I may do one today. I am getting my hair done on Friday for my bday (a short weave) so I wanted to wait until Thursday night but I may not have time. Depends on how bored I get today if I will do my hair or not! I still haven't ordered anything yet. I am about to go look around again! Do yall know if Claudie will have a sale on the 6th or is she just coming back?


----------



## chebaby

ok ladies i have no idea why i didnt know how much i liked rehab. i love it. it plumped my curls, moisturized my hair, and it was pretty thick. i dont even remember it being this thick. i wonder why it was just ok all the other times? this time i cleansed with ASIAN coconut first and then left the rehab on for 15 minutes under a plastic cap. maybe thats why it worked this time, because it was left on a little onger.
curl junkie is fast becoming my favorite line.
cj rehab will replace most of the random conditioners i buy.

i think my staple conditioner will be:
AO GPB
cj repair me
cj rehab
cj smoothing conditioner
cj argon and olive conditioner
aphogee 2 step
oyin honey hemp

as much as i like jasmines i am hesitant tp call it a staple.

so after rinsing the rehab i used giovanni direct as a leave in and sealed with naturalista juicy leave in(only reason i sealed was because giovanni moisture does not last more than a day for me.
my bangs fit ok in the braids. tomorrow ill just add a bobby pin to hold it more.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@beautyaddict1913 I think she'll just be back then.erplexed 

Maybe I'll ask her if she's having any kind of discount. I did send her an order _*don't judge*_

@chebaby

Nice list of Staples Che.


----------



## chebaby

thanx T.
glad your hair turned out well.
are you feeling better?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *thanx T.*
> *glad your hair turned out well.*
> *are you feeling better?*


 

chebaby

Still got the Sniffles something awful.  But I feel okay.  Mad Sniffles.  Just enough to be uncomfortable. Ya know?

I feel like buying something.  But I won't.  I did get an e-mail from Jasmine that her Sale ends Tuesday.  

Lawd...I ain't buying no more Jasmine until BF (if then).  I'm on overload.

It came out _decent_.  ...... lol


----------



## Zaz

chebaby how do you like the ASIAN cleansing conditioners? And when you ladies say ASIAN you mean As I Am right?


----------



## beautyaddict1913

I love when we post our staples on here! Bcuz I know we all change our lists every 2 months lol! I wanna post mine but I need to get em together...I have em written down but it will take me a little longer to get em off the top of my head lol

@IDareT'sHair what are ur current staples? I know ur loving the Enso DC & Jasmine's Hibiscus and those HTN prodcucts but what else?

I recently added Oyin's BSP to my definite list of staples and I am almost out and want to get some more but it would be awesome if the HV Almond Glaze works just as good or better then I can completely take Oyin off of my list since Hairveda is one of my staple vendors! (Claudie's, Hairveda, Miss Jessie's, Donna Marie & Qhemet & maybe Komaza). If I could find a natural curl cream to give me the results I get from DMDCC and Miracurl gelly then I would divorce Donna Marie! I still have a few curl creams in my stash to try!


----------



## 13StepsAhead

IDareT'sHair said:


> chebaby
> 
> Still got the Sniffles something awful.  But I feel okay.  Mad Sniffles.  Just enough to be uncomfortable. Ya know?
> 
> I feel like buying something.  But I won't.  *I did get an e-mail from Jasmine that her Sale ends Tuesday.  *
> 
> Lawd...I ain't buying no more Jasmine until BF (if then).  I'm on overload.
> 
> It came out _decent_.  ...... lol



I got the same e-mail and I was about to bite because her body moisturizers are B1G1 free, but I'm sure she will put them back on sale.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Still got the Sniffles something awful.  But I feel okay.  Mad Sniffles.  Just enough to be uncomfortable. Ya know?
> 
> *I feel like buying something*.  But I won't.  I did get an e-mail from Jasmine that her Sale ends Tuesday.
> 
> Lawd...I ain't buying no more Jasmine until BF (if then).  I'm on overload.
> 
> It came out _decent_.  ...... lol


i know thats how you really feel
glad you are feeling better this weather is crazy, we were just about to put some chicken on the grill and its raining now im hongry lol.


----------



## chebaby

Zaz said:


> @chebaby how do you like the ASIAN cleansing conditioners? And when you ladies say ASIAN you mean As I Am right?


i like it i actually feel like it does cleanse the hair. you know some of them are just regular conditioners but this one reminds me of a shampoo bar. thats the feeling it gives.
yea we mean as i am naturally.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

beautyaddict1913

Staples....I just have some of the same _types_ of products different lines.  Like Reconstructors, Protein Treatments, Hair Milk(s), Oils/Butters/Creams Moisturizing DC'ers....Different Lines/Same _Types_ of Products 

True Staples would be:

*Some type of Porosity Control Product*
*BBD Stretch*
*Henna*
*Indigo*
*Nexxus Emergencee*
*Alfaparf Rigen & Alfaparf Real Cream*
*Hairveda Conditioners for Cowashing*

*These are things I will keep in my Stash


----------



## chebaby

@beautyaddict1913, i love burnt sugar pomade more than almond glaze. but La likes almond glaze better, so you just have to try it and see. for my hair almond glaze is more waxy and heavier than bsp.
also DM dcc is the bomb.com isnt it? man i love that stuff. i have a second jar on the way because my jar is half way gone. i said i would never buy it again but i just had to. i love it.
i will say though that ohm sweet hair pudding seems to work the same. and sweet hair pudding has a great amount of slip and for my hair they can both be used alone.
i have the DM miracurl gel but i havent used it yet.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

13StepsAhead said:


> *I got the same e-mail and I was about to bite *because her body moisturizers are B1G1 free, but I'm sure she will put them back on sale.


 
@13StepsAhead Gurl....I had like 2 Hibiscus in a Cart and thought what am I doing? And backed it right out. I don't need any of that.



chebaby said:


> *i know thats how you really feel*
> glad you are feeling better this weather is crazy, we were just about to put some chicken on the grill and its raining now *im hongry lol*.


 
@chebaby Gurl...Yeah I wanna buy something I made up another Tiiva Cart and it said: "Limit 1 Coupon Per Customer" so that left me like:erplexed

That Grilled Chicken Sounds Good Right About Now.



chebaby said:


> *i like it i actually feel like it does cleanse the hair. you know some of them are just regular conditioners but this one reminds me of a shampoo bar. thats the feeling it gives.*
> *yea we mean as i am naturally*.


 
@chebaby

Yes, I agree. It does an excellent job at Cleansing Your Hair and $8.00 for 16 ounces is a very good deal.


----------



## beautyaddict1913

Thanks for the review chebaby. I need to try the ohm hair pudding again. I only used it once and since it wasn't as water based as the dcc is I didnt think of them as similar. Thats good to know!

IDareT'sHair nice list! You made it sound soo simple like u are one of those people who wash with baking soda, DC with V05 and EVOO, and moisturize & seal with water and shea butter lol!!


----------



## chebaby

i almost feel like the ASIAN is better the daily fix, but since i order/buy several things from cj it makes sense to keep getting the daily fix instead of the ASIAN.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> @beautyaddict1913, *i love burnt sugar pomade more than almond glaze. but La likes almond glaze better, so you just have to try it and see. for my hair almond glaze is more waxy and heavier than bsp.*
> also DM dcc is the bomb.com isnt it? man i love that stuff. i have a second jar on the way because my jar is half way gone. i said i would never buy it again but i just had to. i love it.
> i will say though that ohm sweet hair pudding seems to work the same. and sweet hair pudding has a great amount of slip and for my hair they can both be used alone.
> i have the DM miracurl gel but i havent used it yet.


 
beautyaddict1913 chebaby

I also like HV AG better than Oyin BSP.  But I'm Relaxed.  

To Me, I think AG is _lighter_.  BSP is a little too heavy.  But I'd use BSP it if I had summm.....

I can use AG like a Pomade/Hair Grease.  BSP is too heavy/concentrated to do that with.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

beautyaddict1913  I Guess I have Staple Categories instead of Staple Product Lines.


----------



## chebaby

beautyaddict1913 said:


> Thanks for the review @chebaby. I need to try the ohm hair pudding again. I only used it once and since it wasn't as water based as the dcc is I didnt think of them as similar. Thats good to know!
> 
> @IDareT'sHair nice list! You made it sound soo simple like u are one of those people who *wash with baking soda, DC with V05 and EVOO, and moisturize & seal with water and shea butter lol!!*


not to offend anyone but i always giggle at those who do this. i could NEVER even dream of deep conditioning with vo5. and i dont even deep condition much.
i remember before i found this board i knew nothing about hair but called myself deep conditioning with suave conditioner. i would run down the street and get me a suave conditioner for 99 cents and come home and leve it on for an hour
you couldnt pay me to do that now.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @beautyaddict1913 @chebaby
> 
> I also like HV AG better than Oyin BSP.  But I'm Relaxed.
> 
> *To Me, I think AG is lighter.  BSP is a little too heavy.*  But I'd use BSP it if I had summm.....
> 
> I can use AG like a Pomade/Hair Grease.  BSP is too heavy/concentrated to do that with.


i think La said the exact same thing lol.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *not to offend anyone but i always giggle at those who do this. i could NEVER even dream of deep conditioning with vo5. and i dont even deep condition much.*
> *i remember before i found this board i knew nothing about hair but called myself deep conditioning with suave conditioner. i would run down the street and get me a suave conditioner for 99 cents and come home and leve it on for an hour*
> *you couldnt pay me to do that now.*


 
chebaby

Now that's a Mess Right there..............


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Now that's a Mess Right there..............


yes girl it is a mess.
the memory is so funny to me because i would get whatever suave smelled good at the time. mostly a strawberry one. and then id have to walk up this long *** hill to get back home id be sweating and huffing and puffing but id slap that conditioner on my head like it was going out o style. if it wasnt suave it was the shea butter colestorol(forgot who makes this crap). my hair hated it then and it hates it now.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

I could send you an ORS Replenishing Pack


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I forgot I have like 1/2 Jar _or a little less than 1/2_ of SSI Marshmallow Herbal Hair Cream.  I'll use this up before I open the Enso Blue Malva.

I think I have a back-up of the Marshmallow.  _*I hope I do*_erplexed

I lost count of the products I've used up.  I think it might be about 10 or 11 now.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> I could send you an ORS Replenishing Pack


 at least i wont have to walk up that big hill after i get it lol.
i actually like replenishing pack though havent used it in a long while.


----------



## chebaby

i have a half jar of cj rehab and that will get me like 3 to 4 uses 
if i still like it by BF imma get the 32oz. if i can. those chicks on NC be hitting "pay now" as soon as the sale start. i dont stand a chance


----------



## beautyaddict1913

lmaaooooo!!! chebaby & IDareT'sHair = 2 clowns!!! I am NOT about to play with yall lol! Yes, I giggle at such simple regi's too - its nothing wrong with it but my hair would just be super dry all of the time!


----------



## beautyaddict1913

yes! nc may as well be called cj.com/forum because they stans for that stuff over there! The 32 oz seems like a great deal if u love the product but I hate that it comes in a bottle instead of a tub. I hate squeezing DC's out of a bottle for some reason.


----------



## chebaby

beautyaddict1913 said:


> lmaaooooo!!! @chebaby & @IDareT'sHair = 2 clowns!!! I am NOT about to play with yall lol! Yes, I giggle at such simple regi's too - *its nothing wrong with it but my hair would just be super dry all of the time!*


oh gawd cant you just imagine how your hair would feel mine would be a shriveled up mess gosh i dont even wanna think about it


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> i have a half jar of cj rehab and that will get me like 3 to 4 uses
> if i still like it by BF imma get the 32oz. if i can. *those chicks on NC be hitting "pay now" as soon as the sale start. i dont stand a chance*


 


beautyaddict1913 said:


> *yes! nc may as well be called cj.com/forum because they stans for that stuff over there!* The 32 oz seems like a great deal if u love the product but I hate that it comes in a bottle instead of a tub. I hate squeezing DC's out of a bottle for some reason.


 
@chebaby @beautyaddict1913

They Skrait Up Gangsta' Ova' There Ain't They? ...... 

I never look over there unless Che or somebody tells me to go in there and read a particular 'review' or something.

Che, I know You as Fast on the Draw as they are! Hittin' Pay Now! 

They STANS'ING for CJ Uh? WOW! It is good. And that Stuff ain't cheap.

And Beauty, I Totally Agree, Certain Things need to be in a Tub/Jar.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

What Ya'll think about me tryna' buy more Tiiva and the thing said:  "Coupon Limit 1 Per Customer"?????  SMH


----------



## beautyaddict1913

che! omg yes! naturals walk up to me all of the time and ask what i use and then tell me that their hair is always dry and is never defined and they just use shea butter. products play such a huge role in how your hair looks and feels that its crazy! People are so quick to blame it on someone else's hair texture being more manageable but texture is not even half of the battle! My hair is crazy thick and I would probably have a jackson 5 fro everyday if i didn't experiment with products lol!


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby @beautyaddict1913
> 
> They Skrait Up Gangsta' Ova' There Ain't They? ......
> 
> I never look over there unless Che or somebody tells me to go in there and read a particular 'review' or something.
> 
> Che, I know You as Fast on the Draw as they are! Hittin' Pay Now!
> 
> They STANS'ING for CJ Uh? WOW! It is good. And that Stuff ain't cheap.
> 
> And Beauty, I Totally Agree, Certain Things need to be in a Tub/Jar.


they like them old school cow boy movies seeing who can draw(hit pay now) the fastest. naw T, i dont stand a chance up against them
imma get them this year though they gonna be like "who got all the cj" and imma be over hear telling yall all that i got while they over there confused


----------



## beautyaddict1913

IDareT'sHair said:


> What Ya'll think about me tryna' buy more Tiiva and the thing said: "Coupon Limit 1 Per Customer"????? SMH


 
T, I think thats sad lol...I could see one coupon per transaction, but one coupon ever lol? This is not Macy's...and even then you could come back later with another coupon lol


----------



## mkd

I used up a roux porosity control, I have a back up and i used up a yes to cucumbers con.  I would repurchase it at some point.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *they like them old school cow boy movies seeing who can draw(hit pay now) the fastest. naw T, i dont stand a chance up against them*
> *imma get them this year though they gonna be like "who got all the cj" and imma be over hear telling yall all that i got while they over there confused*


 
chebaby

Gurl....Start Practicing Yo' Draw.  You got to be fast on that Trigga'!

Practice Yo' Cowboy Move!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

beautyaddict1913 said:


> *T, I think thats sad lol...I could see one coupon per transaction, but one coupon ever lol?* This is not Macy's...and even then you could come back later with another coupon lol


 
beautyaddict1913

Lawd... Wasn't that Sad? 

Hmp.  Well...I guess it meant I didn't need No Mo'.


----------



## chebaby

beautyaddict1913 said:


> che! omg yes! naturals walk up to me all of the time and ask what i use and then tell me that their hair is always dry and is never defined and they just use shea butter. products play such a huge role in how your hair looks and feels that its crazy! People are so quick to blame it on someone else's hair texture being more manageable but texture is not even half of the battle! My hair is crazy thick and I would probably have a jackson 5 fro everyday if i didn't experiment with products lol!


you just said the micky flicky truth i was looking at my hair today after i done slept with it out trying to find out why its so defined. i mean it always defined but usually its bushy and frizzy but i noticed every time i use giovanni direct my hair looks totally different. its crazy how a leave in with the right ingredient for your hair can make all the difference.
i understand people wanting to be as simple as possible but come on. you cant just use any ole cheap shampoo and conditioner with no leave in and only wash you hair when you remember and then wonder why you hair wont grow or thrive.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *you just said the micky flicky truth* i was looking at my hair today after i done slept with it out trying to find out why its so defined. i mean it always defined but usually its bushy and frizzy but i noticed every time i use giovanni direct my hair looks totally different. its crazy how a leave in with the right ingredient for your hair can make all the difference.
> i understand people wanting to be as simple as possible but come on. *you cant just use any ole cheap shampoo and conditioner *with no leave in and only wash you hair when you remember and then wonder why you hair wont grow or thrive.


 
chebaby  The micky flicky WHO????  Girl You Crazy!

Oil & Wata'  You know how some Natcha's Feel about they Oil & Wata'


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Gurl....Start Practicing Yo' Draw.  You got to be fast on that Trigga'!
> 
> Practice Yo' Cowboy Move!


yep imma go make my cart on my personal laptop and my work computer so no matter where im at i can hit pay now this pj stuff is so fun. outsiders just dont understand


----------



## beautyaddict1913

chebaby said:


> you just said the micky flicky truth i was looking at my hair today after i done slept with it out trying to find out why its so defined. i mean it always defined but usually its bushy and frizzy but i noticed every time i use giovanni direct my hair looks totally different. its crazy how a leave in with the right ingredient for your hair can make all the difference.
> *i understand people wanting to be as simple as possible but come on. you cant just use any ole cheap shampoo and conditioner with no leave in and only wash you hair when you remember and then wonder why you hair wont grow or thrive*.


 
 I died!! Especially the 'wash ur hair when u remember' part lol! I dont see why people trip about something costing $10.50 online then go pay $7.99 for something at the bss...smh....and shipping is cheaper than gas so thats no excuse!


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby  The micky flicky WHO????  Girl You Crazy!
> 
> Oil & Wata'  You know how some Natcha's Feel about they Oil & Wata'



i thought oil and wata dont mix let me stop.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> yep imma go make my cart on my personal laptop and my work computer so no matter where im at i can hit pay now *this pj stuff is so fun. outsiders just dont understand *


 
chebaby

Uh..No...They Don't. 

I Know Gurl....Ain't it Fun?????.......


----------



## IDareT'sHair

beautyaddict1913 said:


> I died!! Especially the 'wash ur hair when u remember' part lol! *I dont see why people trip about something costing $10.50 online then go pay $7.99 for something at the bss...smh....and shipping is cheaper than gas so thats no excuse!*


 
@beautyaddict1913

Hush Beauty! ......  .......

And most of the time the stuff at the BSS is pure crap in a bottle.


----------



## chebaby

beautyaddict1913 said:


> I died!! Especially the 'wash ur hair when u remember' part lol! I dont see why people trip about something costing $10.50 online then go pay $7.99 for something at the bss...smh....and shipping is cheaper than gas so thats no excuse!


girl yes!!!!!
i give you 2 snaps and a hell yes for your whole post.


----------



## beautyaddict1913

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby The micky flicky WHO???? Girl You Crazy!
> 
> Oil & Wata' You know how some Natcha's Feel about they Oil & Wata'


 
lol! yes T! These natural hair companies are getting over on u! All u need is a water bottle and some EVOO and if u want some oil sheen get the non-stick evoo out the can and spray that on lol!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@beautyaddict1913 No I meant some of these Natural Hair Beauties. 

There was a girl that use to post and say all she needed for her Hair is Oil & Water. 

She didn't/couldn't understand why people spent Money on so many products when all they really need for their Hair is Oil & Water.

So....We joke about Oil & Wata', because in almost every single one of her posts she posted about Oil & Water.


----------



## divachyk

I am at the Essence Concert  The first set is Kem, I am not a fan so I am seeing what you  ladies are up to. So after I purchase during this holiday sale, I need to use up product because I am starting to get backed up and have way too much on hand. Just purchased Tiiva. Will be purchasing Enso. Sales are hard to bypass but Yes I Can.

Sent from my DROIDX


----------



## IDareT'sHair

divachyk

Gurl...Gone & Place Your Enso Order.  You'll love that Deep Conditioner.  It is very, very nice.

I can't believe I bought a 32 ounce Jar.  smh.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @beautyaddict1913 No I meant some of these Natural Hair Beauties.
> 
> There was a girl that use to post and say all she needed for her Hair is Oil & Water.
> 
> She didn't/couldn't understand why people spent Money on so many products when all they really need for their Hair is Oil & Water.
> 
> So....We joke about Oil & Wata', because in almost every single one of her posts she posted about Oil & Water.


i really liked her. i wish she'd come back.
but yea, the oil and water thing is funny. i understand where she was coming from though. if you beleive water is the ultimate moisturizer and all you need to do is seal it in then it makes sense. 
but i wouldnt even try it i aint even thinking about keeping my products simple. only my regi needs to be simple and i think it is. i wash and or co wash and then braid or wash and go. seems pretty simple to me lol.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *i really liked her. i wish she'd come back.*
> *but yea, the oil and water thing is funny. i understand where she was coming from though. if you beleive water is the ultimate moisturizer and all you need to do is seal it in then it makes sense. *
> *but i wouldnt even try it i aint even thinking about keeping my products simple. only my regi needs to be simple and i think it is.* i wash and or co wash and then braid or wash and go. seems pretty simple to me lol.


 
@chebaby

Then she got up in this Thread and began to see the "Beauty" of Products and that all PJ's are NOT The Devil. 

I miss her too. She cracked Me Up. Even for her to come in this Thread and be a "Regular" Poster was Funny & Special.

That's It Che. You said it Well. 

My Regi is Simple.....My Products ummm not so much.


----------



## mkd

Lol y'all are funny tonight!


----------



## beautyaddict1913

lol! yea i know yall had a joke about someone who was all about oil and water, but I didnt know who she was! i was just being sarcastic as usual lol


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Then she got up in this Thread and began to see the "Beauty" of Products and that all PJ's are NOT The Devil.
> 
> I miss her too. She cracked Me Up. Even for her to come in this Thread and be a "Regular" Poster was Funny & Special.
> 
> That's It Che. You said it Well.
> 
> *My Regi is Simple.....My Products ummm not so much.*


i learned the bolded from Esani
when i was relaxed i loved E's hair but instntly knew she was a pj so i asked her something along the line of does she thinks her hair grows because of her technique or all the products she uses.
and she basically said she uses a ton of products but her egi is always the same and thats all that matters. 
so i was like hell yea!!! its on now. and then i became a pj.
the end! lol

thats a true story though.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

beautyaddict1913  Yeah, she was a real Popular Poster (back in the day).  And her Entire Regi was Coconut Oil & Water.

She 'prided' herself on not being a PJ, couldn't understand PJ-ism blah, blah, blah......  etc... 

Then for some reason she started Posting in here. 

And of Course, I had to send her a coupla' Products.....And the rest was History.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *i learned the bolded from Esani*
> *when i was relaxed i loved E's hair but instntly knew she was a pj so i asked her something along the line of does she thinks her hair grows because of her technique or all the products she uses.*
> *and she basically said she uses a ton of products but her egi is always the same and thats all that matters. *
> *so i was like hell yea!!! its on now. and then i became a pj.*
> *the end! lol*
> 
> *thats a true story though.*


 
I learned my PJ-ism from @tiffers  Hmp.  And that's a true story.

Same. Regi may be the same...products may vary.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @beautyaddict1913  Yeah, she was a real Popular Poster (back in the day).  And her Entire Regi was Coconut Oil & Water.
> 
> She 'prided' herself on not being a PJ, couldn't understand PJ-ism blah, blah, blah......  etc...
> 
> Then for some reason she started Posting in here.
> 
> And of Course, I had to send her a coupla' Products.....And the rest was History.


yep i remember her using jane carter nourish and shine and loving it and me thinking "wth, since when did you use JC" lmao


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> I learned my PJ-ism from @tiffers  Hmp.  And that's a true story.
> 
> Same. Regi may be the same...products may vary.


i think remember her.  wasnt she the one where someone based her scalp with mouth wash? or was that someone else.


----------



## beautyaddict1913

well my pj'ism started day one from when I first joined the site. I was so desperate for results that I bought whatever people said they loved! But I was shopping at the bss back then and didnt know what all these acronyms like AOHC, KCCC, etc. meant. I was so mad with yall! Like ughh why are they talkin in code like this here lol! But once I learned what everything meant it was on! But I remember one of my first experiences with products from online vendors was from chebaby. She posted something on the swap board and I wanted it, then during the transaction I asked her if she had all kinds of stuff and she ended up sending me a box full of goodies...and my life changed forever lol!


----------



## Zaz

IDareT'sHair said:


> What Ya'll think about me tryna' buy more Tiiva and the thing said:  "Coupon Limit 1 Per Customer"?????  SMH



That's kinda crazy cuz aside from you and one other poster no one was even checkin for them, they need to be like BJ and get their monies where they can


----------



## chebaby

beautyaddict1913 said:


> well my pj'ism started day one from when I first joined the site. I was so desperate for results that I bought whatever people said they loved! But I was shopping at the bss back then and didnt know what all these acronyms like AOHC, KCCC, etc. meant. I was so mad with yall! Like ughh why are they talkin in code like this here lol! But once I learned what everything meant it was on! But I remember one of my first experiences with products from online vendors was from @chebaby. She posted something on the swap board and I wanted it, then during the transaction I asked her if she had all kinds of stuff and she ended up sending me a box full of goodies...and my life changed forever lol!


here i am blaming other people for my pj-ism and you blaming me


----------



## divachyk

IDareT'sHair said:


> divachyk
> 
> Gurl...Gone & Place Your Enso Order.  You'll love that Deep Conditioner.  It is very, very nice.
> 
> I can't believe I bought a 32 ounce Jar.  smh.



IDareT'sHair - I have 32oz in my cart and I have never used it but it is a good deal so I figured why not go for largest size. I will be buying it tomorrow. 

Sent from my DROIDX


----------



## destine2grow

IDareT'sHair said:


> The Relaxer went 'fairly' well. I still got to get my skills down a little better. Thanks Everyone for asking!
> 
> I'm already thinking about my 1 wash Post. I follow Brownie's Regimen and it's been working well.
> 
> @destine2grow I don't think it would hurt to use AE Garlic Weekly or until your shedding subsides. I will use it again 1st wash day along with a Nutrine Garlic Cowash.
> 
> You might want to invest in some Nutrine Garlic Conditioner (it's cheap) and you can use it for a cowasher to curb your shedding (as needed).


 IDareT'sHair thanks girl I am going to purchase that rite now!!!


beautyaddict1913 said:


> @destine2grow which CJ leave in are u raving over?
> 
> Hello ladies, I hope you are enjoying the holiday weekend, I sure am! Last night I rinsed out the Moist 24/7, moisturized with dew, and sealed with kbb butter. my hair feels blah...I know it needs washing and I need a protein treatment. I may do one today. I am getting my hair done on Friday for my bday (a short weave) so I wanted to wait until Thursday night but I may not have time. Depends on how bored I get today if I will do my hair or not! I still haven't ordered anything yet. I am about to go look around again! Do yall know if Claudie will have a sale on the 6th or is she just coming back?


 beauty addict1913 girl I am raving about cj hibiscus & banana honey butta leave in. That ish rite der is the truth!!


chebaby said:


> ok ladies i have no idea why i didnt know how much i liked rehab. i love it. it plumped my curls, moisturized my hair, and it was pretty thick. i dont even remember it being this thick. i wonder why it was just ok all the other times? this time i cleansed with ASIAN coconut first and then left the rehab on for 15 minutes under a plastic cap. maybe thats why it worked this time, because it was left on a little onger.
> curl junkie is fast becoming my favorite line.
> cj rehab will replace most of the random conditioners i buy.
> 
> i think my staple conditioner will be:
> AO GPB
> cj repair me
> cj rehab
> cj smoothing conditioner
> cj argon and olive conditioner
> aphogee 2 step
> oyin honey hemp
> 
> as much as i like jasmines i am hesitant tp call it a staple.
> 
> so after rinsing the rehab i used giovanni direct as a leave in and sealed with naturalista juicy leave in(only reason i sealed was because giovanni moisture does not last more than a day for me.
> my bangs fit ok in the braids. tomorrow ill just add a bobby pin to hold it more.


 chebaby I see your staple list has a lot of cj products. Thats exactly how mine gone look. I must say that the cj products that I have use does  give definition.


IDareT'sHair said:


> I forgot I have like 1/2 Jar _or a little less than 1/2_ of SSI Marshmallow Herbal Hair Cream. I'll use this up before I open the Enso Blue Malva.
> 
> *I think I have a back-up of the Marshmallow*. _*I hope I do*_erplexed
> 
> I lost count of the products I've used up. I think it might be about 10 or 11 now.


 IDareT'sHair you need to gone an order the bolded while it is still on sale until the 8th


beautyaddict1913 said:


> yes! nc may as well be called cj.com/forum because they stans for that stuff over there! The 32 oz seems like a great deal if u love the product but I hate that it comes in a bottle instead of a tub. *I hate squeezing DC's out of a bottle for some reason*.


 beautyaddict1913 at the bolded so do I


IDareT'sHair said:


> What Ya'll think about me tryna' buy more Tiiva and the thing said: "Coupon Limit 1 Per Customer"????? SMH


 IDareT'sHair what kind of mess is that. I'll tell you.... Its an hotarsemess.com


beautyaddict1913 said:


> I died!! Especially the 'wash ur hair when u remember' part lol! I dont see why people trip about something costing $10.50 online then go pay $7.99 for something at the bss...smh....and shipping is cheaper than gas so thats no excuse!


 beautyaddict1913 they don't get it cuz they not good at maf!


chebaby said:


> girl yes!!!!!
> i give you 2 snaps and a hell yes for your whole post.


 chebaby girl you got me lol tonight



mkd said:


> Lol y'all are funny tonight!


 mkd girl aren't they special tonight!


chebaby said:


> i learned the bolded from Esani
> when i was relaxed i loved E's hair but instntly knew she was a pj so i asked her something along the line of does she thinks her hair grows because of her technique or all the products she uses.
> and she basically said she uses a ton of products but her egi is always the same and thats all that matters.
> so i was like hell yea!!! its on now. and then i became a pj.
> the end! lol
> 
> thats a true story though.


 chebaby girl you got my side hurttin. Imma have to seal that from Eisani

Y'all need to let a sista know when y'all gone cut up. Y'all know I want to participate

I don't understand how water is the ultimate moisturizer. I tried it and it didn't do ish for me. Oh and I don't see how anyone can dc with V05. That ish is too runny! Its great as a cowash especially the moisture milk (passion fruit)

Oh let me know about CJ for BF cuz I need to be on the draw too! The ladies over der at NC ain't gone know what hit em!


----------



## Zaz

IDareT'sHair said:


> beautyaddict1913  Yeah, she was a real Popular Poster (back in the day).  And her Entire Regi was Coconut Oil & Water.
> 
> She 'prided' herself on not being a PJ, couldn't understand PJ-ism blah, blah, blah......  etc...
> 
> Then for some reason she started Posting in here.
> 
> And of Course, I had to send her a coupla' Products.....And the rest was History.



Was it just water, coconut oil and Aubrey's white camelia? If so I know who you're talking about. 

I used to roll my eyes when she'd show up in a thread about how many condish bottles do you own and be like AO WC, I was like we know, you done told us a coupla dozen times already... but I ain't one to gossip so you ain't hear it from me 

Don't mind me, I'm just sippin and postin *sips margarita*


----------



## Charz

I LOVE MSA AND MISS HER!


----------



## Zaz

Charz said:


> I LOVE MSA AND MISS HER!



I liked her but she could be a bit of a kill joy. It's cool if *you* don't wanna own 50-11 products but don't come telling people they're wasting *their* money and shouldn't do it.


As for PJism, I've always been a PJ, I always owned 3,4 deodorants at once, 6 facial cleansers, a bunch of body lotions and butters... I like trying different things and smells. I always used to cowash cuz I read it in Cosmo once and even relaxed I mostly did wash n gos.

The board just made me get smarter about ingredients. I used to DC with random conditioners that were specifically advertised as DCs but I might've used nothing but protein reconstructors 3 washes in a row or something not knowing any better


----------



## chebaby

Zaz said:


> Was it just water, coconut oil and Aubrey's white camelia? If so I know who you're talking about.
> 
> *I used to roll my eyes when she'd show up in a thread about how many condish bottles do you own and be like AO WC, I was like we know, you done told us a coupla dozen times already*... but I ain't one to gossip so you ain't hear it from me
> 
> Don't mind me, I'm just sippin and postin *sips margarita*


thats too funny.


destine2grow, girl cj is the bom. ive been using it for 2 years and just now love it lol. before it was just ok and i would purchase on a splurge. butnow its the bomb shiggidy
ill let you know what the sale if for BF.


----------



## Charz

@Zaz I loved how she kept it real, honestly too real since.. well you know..

She wouldn't do passive aggressive bs, she would just come out and say what a lot of people thought. I'm talking more about calling people on their ish.

She made things interesting :/

I can't wait to do my hair tomorrow!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Zaz said:


> *Was it just water, coconut oil and Aubrey's white camelia? If so I know who you're talking about. *
> Don't mind me, I'm just sippin and postin *sips margarita*


 
@Zaz 

Yeah, I sent her some and some HSR, GPB, Rosa Mosqueta etc... 

Gone & Sip On.....


----------



## Charz

Oh and CJ fo life! and Qhemet!!!


----------



## chebaby

Charz said:


> @Zaz I loved how she kept it real, honestly too real since.. well you know..
> 
> She wouldn't do passive aggressive bs, she would just come out and say what a lot of people thought. I'm talking more about calling people on their ish.
> 
> She made things interesting :/
> 
> I can't wait to do my hair tomorrow!


yea she did keep it real.
at first i was like but then i started to like her


----------



## mkd

I agree with Zaz.  She was cool but could be a bit annoying.  But I am sippin too so maybe that's the common thread


----------



## IDareT'sHair

That Chile Got More Threads Locked Up in this Piece.

Whenever she stepped in a thread...it was gone get on Skrait Lock *clank clank*adlock2:

_*pours out some coconut oil & water for msa*_


----------



## destine2grow

Now I need to go make me a long island since errbody want to get there sip on!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Goes to Open a Diet Pepsi!


----------



## mkd

IDareT'sHair said:


> That Chile Got More Threads Locked Up in this Piece.
> 
> Whenever she stepped in a thread...it was gone get on Skrait Lock *clank clank*adlock2:
> 
> _*pours out some coconut oil & water for msa*_



 true true!


----------



## chebaby

im about to sip on some kool aid since err body else drinking and i dont drink

i am really tripping off how much i love this rehab.
shoot i might get a big bottle before BF after i finish ASIAN and komaza shea butter i might consider it.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> Goes to Open a Diet Pepsi!


pepsi lova in the hou oo ouse watch ya mouth


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> im about to sip on some kool aid since err body else drinking and i dont drink
> 
> *i am really tripping off how much i love this rehab*.
> shoot i might get a big bottle before BF after i finish ASIAN and komaza shea butter i might consider it.


 
@chebaby

Gurl...Drink You a Pepsi!  Talmbout Kool-Aid

Ya'll been Feinin' for Curl Junkie Lately! I'm so glad I ain't on that right now.

That stuff cost a Grip. I do lurves me some Banana Hibiscus and Moisture Rehab.

I still have my Daily Fix to use. And I think something else? Not sure what tho'.


----------



## bronzebomb

*sideeye*  Curl Junkie can't be that good!!!   

Y'all trying to make me purchase some before Black Friday.  

Do you all have 4A hair?


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Gurl...Drink You a Pepsi!  Talmbout Kool-Aid
> 
> Ya'll been Feinin' for Curl Junkie Lately! I'm so glad I ain't on that right now.
> 
> *That stuff cost a Grip*. I do lurves me some Banana Hibiscus and Moisture Rehab.
> 
> I still have my Daily Fix to use. And I think something else? Not sure what tho'.


yes it does. 8oz of product can run you about $58.99
but seriously though either my hair changed or her product did because before i was feinin for it but now only thing i have that im not too sure about is the aloe fix but ive only tried it once since getting it.


----------



## destine2grow

bronzebomb said:


> *sideeye*  Curl Junkie can't be that good!!!
> 
> Y'all trying to make me purchase some before Black Friday.
> 
> Do you all have 4A hair?


 
bronzebomb I have 4A hair and yes CJ is dat good. Gone and get you some!

chebaby I am an coke luva!


----------



## chebaby

bronzebomb said:


> *sideeye*  *Curl Junkie can't be that good!!!   *
> 
> Y'all trying to make me purchase some before Black Friday.
> 
> Do you all have 4A hair?


thats what i said
but it really is good i have 3c 4a hair just like charz and ellepixie so maybe theres a common thread there. but on NC cj has a lot of white followers and people with hair from type 2 to type 4b so.....


----------



## chebaby

destine2grow said:


> @bronzebomb I have 4A hair and yes CJ is dat good. Gone and get you some!
> 
> @chebaby *I am an coke luva!*


*
*  say it aint so.


----------



## Charz

*starts to pour out some CJ for MSA but realized it was too expensive, so poured out some bottled water*


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I'm not even going to re-visit looking at CJ right now.  Imma leave that one to Ya'll......

So, I got stuff coming from:

Hairveda
Enso
Tiiva
SheScentIt
From Nature With Love


----------



## chebaby

Charz said:


> *starts to pour out some CJ for MSA but realized it was too expensive, so poured out some bottled water*


----------



## bronzebomb

destine2grow said:


> @bronzebomb I have 4A hair and yes CJ is dat good. Gone and get you some!
> 
> @chebaby I am an coke luva!


 
I love Coke too!

I have a patch of 4A at the nape of my neck; the other part of my head is 4B, no curl unless manipulated.  I've watched a few YouTube videos and everyone that reviews the product favorably is a 4A.

I need to see some 4B/4C reviews.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair, youll be looking at cj soon. we know how you do

i only have HV and sage coming.


----------



## destine2grow

bronzebomb said:


> *sideeye*  Curl Junkie can't be that good!!!
> 
> Y'all trying to make me purchase some before Black Friday.
> 
> Do you all have 4A hair?


 


IDareT'sHair said:


> I'm not even going to re-visit looking at CJ right now. Imma leave that one to Ya'll......
> 
> So, I got stuff coming from:
> 
> Hairveda
> Enso
> Tiiva
> SheScentIt
> From Nature With Love


 
T, you doing good holding out this long. Come BF you will be all ova CJ too


----------



## beautyaddict1913

i want the cj smoothing lotion but its oos on curlmart! never tried it before. I used the honey butta leave in about a year ago while i was still transitioning and I didnt like it! I also didnt like the curl cream. I have a few other things by cj in my stash that I have yet to try! Im getting ready to go wash my hair now - at this time of night lol


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Charz said:


> *starts to pour out some CJ *for MSA* but realized it was too expensive,* so poured out some bottled water**


 
Charz Yeah...Bottled Water was good enough, especially if you don't have no Coconut Oil.


----------



## chebaby

bronzebomb said:


> I love Coke too!
> 
> I have a patch of 4A at the nape of my neck; the other part of my head is 4B, no curl unless manipulated.  I've watched a few YouTube videos and everyone that reviews the product favorably is a 4A.
> 
> I need to see some 4B/4C reviews.


go on NC and do a search for cj. im telling you everyone loves that stuff.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@destine2grow Yeah I am doing good holding out. 

And I'm Relaxed, so my needs are a little 'different' than you Curly Girls. So, it's not a 'must'.

And I hate that the sizes are so small and the prices are so Large.

I would need a Sale.


----------



## chebaby

beautyaddict1913 said:


> i want the cj smoothing lotion but its oos on curlmart! never tried it before. I used the honey butta leave in about a year ago while i was still transitioning and I didnt like it! I also didnt like the curl cream. I have a few other things by cj in my stash that I have yet to try! Im getting ready to go wash my hair now - at this time of night lol


when i first went natural the honey butta didnt work for me. nor did the cccc. but i just recently used the honey butter for a braid out and my hair was so soft and moisturized and shiny and defined. havent used it on a w&g in forever though.
you will love the smoothing lotion if for nothing else but the detangling properties if you like kckt you will love smoothing lotion. its more moisturizing than kckt for me though.


----------



## Zaz

Charz said:


> *starts to pour out some CJ for MSA but realized it was too expensive, so poured out some bottled water*



*Catches the bottled water and pours out some VO5 instead*


----------



## bronzebomb

beautyaddict1913 said:


> i want the cj smoothing lotion but its oos on curlmart! never tried it before. I used the honey butta leave in about a year ago while i was still transitioning and I didnt like it! I also didnt like the curl cream. I have a few other things by cj in my stash that I have yet to try! Im getting ready to go wash my hair now - at this time of night lol


 
Are you using the CJ products?  i think our hair like the same stuff



chebaby said:


> go on NC and do a search for cj. im telling you everyone loves that stuff.


 
nc?



IDareT'sHair said:


> @destine2grow Yeah I am doing good holding out.
> 
> And I'm Relaxed, so my needs are a little 'different' than you Curly Girls. So, it's not a 'must'.
> 
> And I hate that the sizes are so small and the prices are so Large.
> 
> I would need a Sale.


 
having 4B hair is saving me right now...i have that junkie itch tonight


----------



## destine2grow

beautyaddict1913 said:


> i want the cj smoothing lotion but its oos on curlmart! never tried it before. I used the honey butta leave in about a year ago while i was still transitioning and I didnt like it! I also didnt like the curl cream. I have a few other things by cj in my stash that I have yet to try! Im getting ready to go wash my hair now - at this time of night lol


 
beautyaddict1913 I want the smoothing lotion too. You can also order your CJ from aveyou. Girl let us CJ heads know if you want to part with anything! Oh and I washed my hair around this time last night lol


----------



## chebaby

Zaz said:


> *Catches the bottled water and pours out some VO5 instead*


 no you didnt


----------



## destine2grow

Oh I do have a small patch of 3c but yeah I consider my self a 4a. 
bronze I'm sure it will work for you!


----------



## chebaby

bronzebomb, NC=naturallycurly.com. go to curl talk and then either do a search for curl junkie or go to the product review section and im almost certain a thread for cj is on the first or second page.


----------



## bronzebomb

chebaby

nevermind...NaturallyCurly.com


----------



## IDareT'sHair

bronzebomb I would start out with the Deep Fix Banana Hibiscus Deep Conditioner and Moisture Rehab Deep Conditioner.

I haven't tried any of the Styling/Daily Products.  I have a Reconstructor and something else someone 'gifted' me, but haven't used them yet.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Hmp. I'm surprised Afroveda isn't having a Saleerplexed

And yes.......I'd order some Ashlii Amala.

ETA:  Ump.  I just saw the ACV Rinse & Free Shipping over 60.


----------



## bronzebomb

chebaby said:


> @bronzebomb, NC=naturallycurly.com. go to curl talk and then either do a search for curl junkie or go to the product review section and im almost certain a thread for cj is on the first or second page.


 
Thanks! going now...I need to see it to believe it! I guess, these product reviews save me a few dollars.

I have hair like MsTanish1, AfricanExport and Glamazini


----------



## Zaz

chebaby said:


> no you didnt



Shoot VO5's only $0.77 for 16 oz, bottled water can set you back $1.50 for 8oz


----------



## bronzebomb

IDareT'sHair said:


> @bronzebomb I would start out with the Deep Fix Banana Hibiscus Deep Conditioner and Moisture Rehab Deep Conditioner.
> 
> I haven't tried any of the Styling/Daily Products. I have a Reconstructor and something else someone 'gifted' me, but haven't used them yet.


 
I'm waiting for a coupon code!  Do you know if this is this a minority owned business?



IDareT'sHair said:


> Hmp. I'm surprised Afroveda isn't having a Saleerplexed
> 
> And yes.......I'd order some Ashlii Amala.


 
They got a sale...jsut not a good one!


----------



## chebaby

also i would start out with the deep conditioners and co washing conditioners before i would sugest the leave ins and stylers for 4b hair. i think you cant go wrong with the conditioners but the leave in might be hit or miss.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Zaz said:


> *Shoot VO5's only $0.77 for 16 oz, bottled water can set you back $1.50 for 8oz*


 
Zaz  ..........Gurl Hush!  Leave msa alone.


----------



## chebaby

curl junkie is black owned. i think her picture is on her website or blog. ive seen her picture before.


----------



## chebaby

bronzebomb said:


> Thanks! going now...I need to see it to believe it! I guess, these product reviews save me a few dollars.
> 
> I have hair like MsTanish1, AfricanExport and Glamazini


i love mstanish and africanexport
if you have hair like them then i would suggest the deep conditioners first. the honey butter leave in is hit or miss for most people but her co wash conditioners can be left in for more moisture.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *curl junkie is black owned. *i think her picture is on her website or blog. *ive seen her picture before*.


 
chebaby

Yeah...Me Too!  And Fab is on first name basis with her.  She is also a CJ STANS

_*i miss Fab*_


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I always think it's a good idea to start off with someone's DC'er (if they offer one). 

It generally gives me a good gauge on their products.

And I'm a BIG DC'er Addict! ........


----------



## Zaz

bronzebomb to be honest I think the whole curl type isn't that serious. People can't even agree on who belongs in what area. I've been told I had 4c, 4b then 4a hair 

A good deep conditioner, cleanser or moisturiser will still be good from 2a to 4c type hair. Now if you're buying styling products trying to turn your tight corkscrews into huge Tracy Ellis Ross type curls then yeah, you'll have issues but a product won't work dramatically differently from 4a to 4c really.
I'm not gonna not take advice from T cuz she's relaxed, or buy something that she says gave her blingin super smooth straight hair and be like "why come my hair isn't straight?" erplexed

I think you're unecessarily limiting yourself. As long as you understand what your hair can and cannot do, you're good and just take advice from everyone *shrugs*

In conclusion, buy more stuff


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Yeah...Me Too!  And Fab is on first name basis with her.  She is also a CJ STANS
> 
> **i miss Fab**


yea me too. she needs to come back and laugh with us.


----------



## destine2grow

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Yeah...Me Too! And Fab is on first name basis with her. She is also a CJ STANS
> 
> _*i miss Fab*_


 
me too! I was in another makeup section when all the mess went down.


----------



## destine2grow

bronzebomb I feel the same way. I will only not try a product if I has a large amount of bad reviews. Other than that... I'll cop a product in a minute.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

destine2grow said:


> me too! I was in another makeup section when all the mess went down.


 
destine2grow

I don't know what "went down"............ 

So Okay.........


----------



## chebaby

Zaz said:


> @bronzebomb to be honest I think the whole curl type isn't that serious. People can't even agree on who belongs in what area. I've been told I had 4c, 4b then 4a hair
> 
> A good deep conditioner, cleanser or moisturiser will still be good from 2a to 4c type hair. Now if you're buying styling products trying to turn your tight corkscrews into huge Tracy Ellis Ross type curls then yeah, you'll have issues but a product won't work dramatically differently from 4a to 4c really.
> I'm not gonna not take advice from T cuz she's relaxed, or buy something that she says gave her blingin super smooth straight hair and be like "why come my hair isn't straight?" erplexed
> 
> I think you're unecessarily limiting yourself. As long as you understand what your hair can and cannot do, you're good and just take advice from everyone *shrugs*
> 
> In conclusion, buy more stuff


to add to this, i think as long as you know what ingredients your hair likes you shouldnt have any problems.
for instance i would never buy a product where there are no butters and the only oil is jojoba oil. my hair is not that fond of jojoba oil by it self and in products it needs to be accompanied with other oils or butters.

also i know that while evoo is moisturizing or softening to most people, evoo strengthens my hair. i can look at an ingredient list and know if itll work for me.


----------



## chebaby

destine2grow said:


> me too! I was in another makeup section when all the mess went down.[/Q
> never mind


----------



## destine2grow

IDareT'sHair said:


> @destine2grow
> 
> I don't know what "went down"............
> 
> So Okay.........


 
Okay got her confuse with another chick for a min.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I've found that I can actually use quite a few products naturals may use.  

Naturally, I don't use Twisting Puddings or Gels, or Defining Creams but I do use alot of the Lotions, Butters, Oils & Deep Conditioners that you Naturals are also using.

Also Spritzs.  So, It's been my experience, alot of the same products are working for my Relaxed Hair as well.

We're all primarily using alot of the same products. (With the exception of the Relaxer).


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

What are you doing to your Hair tomorrow?


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> I've found that I can actually use quite a few products naturals may use.
> 
> Naturally, I don't use Twisting Puddings or Gels, or Defining Creams but I do use alot of the Lotions, Butters, Oils & Deep Conditioners that you Naturals are also using.
> 
> Also Spritzs.  So, It's been my experience, alot of the same products are working for my Relaxed Hair as well.
> 
> We're all primarily using alot of the same products. (With the exception of the Relaxer).


true.
i think when people market their products to naturals it generally is just richer is butters and oils. thats it.
and twisting butters can just be used as regular hair butters really.


----------



## Zaz

chebaby said:


> to add to this, i think as long as you know what ingredients your hair likes you shouldnt have any problems.
> for instance i would never buy a product where there are no butters and the only oil is jojoba oil. my hair is not that fond of jojoba oil by it self and in products it needs to be accompanied with other oils or butters.
> 
> also i know that while evoo is moisturizing or softening to most people, evoo strengthens my hair. *i can look at an ingredient list and know if itll work for me.*



Same here, back in my uneducated PJ days I used to buy Kerastase sometimes as a splurge because it was expensive and a deep conditioner so it must be good for my hair  Now I turn that bad boy around and see it's filled with cones, a buncha dyes, parabens, not worth $40 for 8oz a all  

I'm not even necessarily against those ingredients but at $40 you better be using all natural everything with some rare exotic oil from a remote part of the earth


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> What are you doing to your Hair tomorrow?


taking my scarf off and going
i wont do my hair again until Tuesday or Wednesday when i co wash and re braid.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> true.
> *i think when people market their products to naturals it generally is just richer is butters and oils. thats it.*
> *and twisting butters can just be used as regular hair butters really.*


 
@chebaby

Right. We pretty much have about the same reviews Likes/Dislikes on certain products.

With the Exception of Relaxing I think me & @Brownie518 are using alot of the same things as you all (Naturals) with the exception of a few products.

I like the Handmade/Natural Products for my Relaxed Hair instead of the Salon Products. This way, I can eliminate Cones, Alcohols and alot of other _'stuff' with questionable ingredients. _

There are times when I will pull out Joico, Redken, Nexxus  but pretty much I stick with the Handmade/Natural Products as well.


----------



## chebaby

Zaz said:


> Same here, back in my uneducated PJ days I used to buy Kerastase sometimes as a splurge because it was expensive and a deep conditioner so it must be good for my hair  Now I turn that bad boy around and see it's filled with cones, a buncha dyes, parabens, not worth $40 for 8oz a all
> 
> I'm not even necessarily against those ingredients but at $40 you better be using all natural everything with some rare exotic oil from a remote part of the earth


i know if a product doesnt have a huge number of natural ingredients in it(even if it isnt all natural)it wont work for me. so i stay away from conditioners with a ton of cones and stuff i cant pronounce.

in fact the only non natural products i have are co gel which i barley use, aphogee 2 step, and hair rules curly whip.


----------



## bronzebomb

In the beginning of my natural journey I didn't know what my hair liked.  It appeared that Qhemet was crap.  It wasn't until my hair grew out that I liked it.  Most people don't like Miss Jessie's, I do.  Many of you like KBB Lucious Locks...I don't.  HairVeda's Acai Conditioner, is just OK...The only thing I have to have at HV is that Sitrinillah.  I  Komaza.  Dislike Njoi Creations. Like Carol's Daughter.  I think it's hit or miss with my hair and I find that the thicker the better.  

So I try products, alot of products...but my gels, setting lotions, curl enhancers do not work at all.  I hate Eco Styler, KCCC, MiraCurl and any other shingling product.  except Miss Jessie's, it gives me a finished look.

I'm a butter and lotion type girl...with thick conditioners.  When I steam, Sitrinillah, Oyin and Komaza work the best.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Right. We pretty much have about the same reviews Likes/Dislikes on certain products.
> 
> With the Exception of Relaxing I think me & @Brownie518 are using alot of the same things as you all (Naturals) with the exception of a few products.
> 
> I like the Handmade/Natural Products for my Relaxed Hair instead of the Salon Products. This way, I can eliminate Cones, Alcohols and alot of other _'stuff' with questionable ingredients. _
> 
> There are times when I will pull out Joico, Redken, Nexxus  but pretty much I stick with the Handmade/Natural Products as well.


i agree we can use pretty much the same stuff.
when i was relaxed i used salon stuff like joico, paul mithcell ect. and the minute i started transitioning i started using cj, kbb, all the natural stuff.

in fact before i even found the boards i had started using carols daughter on my relaxed hair. her hair butter was amazing for my ends.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *i agree we can use pretty much the same stuff.*
> when i was relaxed i used salon stuff like joico, paul mithcell ect. and the minute i started transitioning i started using cj, kbb, all the natural stuff.
> 
> in fact before i even found the boards i had started using carols daughter on my relaxed hair. her hair butter was amazing for my ends.


 
chebaby

Yeah....Pretty Much.  We may use it in different ways or for different reasons but we can and do all use similar stuff.

 I think my hair is the better for it by using the Handmades/Naturals.  It's alot gentler on my hair.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I can't wait to try out Hairveda's New Green Conditioner *Limited Edition*  

Hope it gets here soon.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> I can't wait to try out Hairveda's New Green Conditioner *Limited Edition*
> 
> *Hope it gets here soon*.


----------



## bronzebomb

IDareT'sHair said:


> I can't wait to try out Hairveda's New Green Conditioner *Limited Edition*
> 
> Hope it gets here soon.


 
I have little hope for this.  But i pulled the trigger and purchased.  I hope it's thick.

oh yeah, I like Mozeke too!  But, she needs to stablize her products before I ever purchase again.

So right now, CJ is the only line I'm feaning for... 

I'll try the conditioners when there is a sale AND I can get free shipping!  So I mat do a haul!


----------



## chebaby

curlmart always has 15-20% off. that generally where i get my cj from.
i only ordered from aveyou once.
now i get my cj locally but if i get the big bottle of rehab ill have to order from cj.com.


----------



## bronzebomb

^ i almost purchased.  i will next time.  no hurry...they always have 20%off  i don't see any 4B reviews...

I;m going to put the butta on the list...i like heavy creams


----------



## beautyaddict1913

I wish yall were still up so we can keep chatting it up lol!

I just washed my hair with SheaMoisture Retention shampoo & used Claudie's protein. Im about to rinse and DC with Komaza Olive Moisture for the first time!


----------



## hannan

Hey yall!

Had to wash my hair last night. Only had my hair straight for a couple of days but it was worth it. I was dying to put water on my scalp!  

I broke down earlier today and got a few things from Hairrogant.


----------



## Brownie518

Hello, all!! 

I'm here at work, last night for the week, until next Sunday. I am dying to get out of here, too!
So, I did a bit of purchasing this weekend.... The only other thing I'll be getting is Claudie's now. I narrowed my list to 16oz Deep Moisturizing and Reconstructor, and a Normalizing conditioner.  I resisted (so far) the Enso. If I do get some, it will be the DC, Moisture tea blend, and that serum. 

I'm going to hang around the house tomorrow, making champagne cocktails and grilling.  

I plan to wash again on Tuesday, a super moisture session.


----------



## La Colocha

Hi ladies, checking in haven't been on. I finally mastered my internet time so i don't spend as much time on the computer anymore. I have used up an avocado silk and a shea rinse, have replacements of course. Other than that nothing going on with me. The colochas will be 3 years old today, still haven't purchased anything and really don't want to. You all have a good holiday and talk to yall later.


----------



## Shay72

La Colocha
Congrats on 3 years natural. Today would be Vonnie's nappiversary too IIRC.

ShayShay is so much happier now. I did an ayurvedic paste and an oil rinse over the past few days. Those had been missing. My hair feels pretty good without those techniques but feels amazing when I do them consistently.Rinsed the paste out in the kitchen sink. I will do that from now on. 

Damn Claudie ain't having a sale when she gets back? If she's not having a sale then I will wait. I want too much to not get it on sale.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72  Who said she ain't having a Sale when she get back??? 

Did I miss something?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colochas  Tell the 3 year Old Colochas Heeyyyyyy!


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Hey divas  DH suprised us Thursday with a family trip to Martha's vineyard and internet was intermittent so I wasn't able to log on until now since we're now on the cape. I will get caught up when I return home Wednesday.

I'm going to haul enso now while I wait for the kids to finish getting dressed. I'm not sure if I will get SSI because I wanted the new stuff and only needed to reup the fortifying and leave in but I haven't seen much reviews so I might wait on the next sale.

I also used up a shea rinse, sitrinillah and beemine curly butter and I have backups for all.

@La Colocha congrats on 3 years I can't wait to make it to that and I hope by then my hair would be huge.

Take care ladies and have a safe and happy 4th


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> Hey divas  DH suprised us Thursday with a family trip to Martha's vineyard and internet was intermittent so I wasn't able to log on until now since we're now on the cape. I will get caught up when I return home Wednesday.
> 
> *I'm going to haul enso now while I wait for the kids to finish getting dressed*. I'm not sure if I will get SSI because I wanted the new stuff and only needed to reup the fortifying and leave in but I haven't seen much reviews so I might wait on the next sale.
> 
> I also used up a shea rinse, sitrinillah and beemine curly butter and I have backups for all.
> 
> @La Colocha congrats on 3 years I can't wait to make it to that and I hope by then my hair would be huge.
> 
> Take care ladies and have a safe and happy 4th


 

@curlyhersheygirl Hi Curly! How Sweet! That sounds like a nice trip.

What are you getting from Enso?


----------



## Shay72

IDareT'sHair
No one said she wasn't having a sale. Someone asked the question is she just coming back on the 6th or is she having a sale too? I thought good question. I don't think she actually came out and said she was having a sale. Gotta go check FB.

I just remembered SSI's sale is through the 8th so I may leave the stuff in the cart and make my decision on the 8th . 

I finished my sample size of Enso's Milk & Honey Hydrating Buttercream. I ordered a full sized one with my sale order.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72  Thanks Girl.  Imma ask her!

What all did you end up getting from Enso?


----------



## Ese88

you guys got me wanting to try cj now


----------



## chebaby

hey everyone
im at work
id rather be somewhere eating good ole fattening cook out food but what can ya do?

anyway my hair is still in braids. im starting to thing this naturalista butter has glycerin in it because whenever its cold my hair is dry and when its hot my hair feels moist. ummm aint no glycerin listed on my jar these damn companies getting on my nerves.

congrats La Colocha, for 3 years natural.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Heeyyyy Che @chebaby

Too bad you're at work Gurl.

Well we can chat for a bit.

I just came back from Tar'Get (getting Gift Cards) I spotted some Shea Moisture Exlir on a End Cap and bought it

_*shakes fist at @__beautyaddict1913__*_ I have No Interest in SM Products.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> Heeyyyy Che @chebaby
> 
> Too bad you're at work Gurl.
> 
> Well we can chat for a bit.


whats going on lady?

yea ill be on here chatting it up. thats the joy of working on a holiday lol.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> whats going on lady?
> 
> *yea ill be on here chatting it up. thats the joy of working on a holiday lol*.


 
@chebaby

True That.

Nada. Too many B-Days Back-to-Back And I gotta come through with some gifts.erplexed


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> True That.
> 
> Nada. *Too many B-Days Back-to-Back And I gotta come through with some gifts.erplexed*


girl i rarely even remember peoples birthday.


----------



## chebaby

does anyone want to buy a brand new bella nutri cordless conditioning cap?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *girl i rarely even remember peoples birthday.*


 
chebaby

Chile....I wish I could forget these 

July 4, 5, 6 & 15th.  Costing me a Small Grip.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *does anyone want to buy a brand new bella nutri cordless conditioning cap?*


 
chebaby

Check with destine2grow or beautyaddict1913...........

And there's always they Exchange Forum...........


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Chile....I wish I could forget these
> 
> *July 4, 5, 6 & 15th.*  Costing me a Small Grip.


 thats waaaaayyyyyy too close together lol. 

yea imma check with destine and beauty


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *thats waaaaayyyyyy too close together lol. *
> 
> yea imma check with destine and beauty


 
@chebaby 

Gurl....Who You Tellin'??? That ain't even Right.  And they all looking for a Present.

Why you selling your Conditioning Cap? I love my Mastex. But it has a Cord.


----------



## mkd

My hair doesn't look cute today. Maybe when I retest it tonight it will look better in the morning.  I have a job interview wed so I am going to wash and bun it o. Wednesday.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Gurl....Who You Tellin'??? That ain't even Right.  And they all looking for a Present.
> 
> Why you selling your Conditioning Cap? I love my Mastex. But it has a Cord.


girl you know i dont be deep conditioning i dont even know why i purchased the thing  this is the one with the packs you put in the microwave.

mkd, i hope you get the job


----------



## IDareT'sHair

mkd said:


> My hair doesn't look cute today. Maybe when I retest it tonight it will look better in the morning. *I have a job interview wed so I am going to wash and bun it o. Wednesday.*


 
@mkd

Praying for you Girl. It seems like everybody I know is interviewing these days. My Old Roommate from College just got a new job. Starting at $120,000! Plus they're giving her a car & a blackberry.

WOW! Alot of folks are in the process of looking for different jobs. My Secretary/Admin resigned. She also found a new job. I am devasted.

Her last day was Friday. I am going to be soooo lost. 

I am High Maintenance and she kept me together.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *girl you know i dont be deep conditioning i dont even know why i purchased the thing* this is the one with the packs you put in the microwave.


 
chebaby

Glad you Steamin' Now tho'. 

Girl, I love to DC!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

Gurl.....I feel like Haulin'.  (IK...that's errrday).  That little SM Exlir didn't do nothin'.  

I made up Several Carts but haven't bought anything.

I made up an ASIAN, ENSO, SSI Cart(s), but not getting anything.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @mkd
> 
> Praying for you Girl. It seems like everybody I know is interviewing these days. *My Old Roommate from College just got a new job. Starting at $120,000! Plus they're giving her a car & a blackberry*.
> 
> WOW! Alot of folks are in the process of looking for different jobs. *My Secretary/Admin resigned. She also found a new job. I am devasted.
> 
> Her last day was Friday. I am going to be soooo lost.* **
> 
> I am High Maintenance and she kept me together.


girl if i got a job like your friend you wouldnt be able to tell me nothing. not a damn thing. shoooot one of my co workers just got a promotion and she called me and her name came up on the caller id from her officer. i was like uh oh you moving on up and they gave her a black berry  shoot they wouldnt even be able to talk to me with a job like that. theyd be like "oh Chebaby i forgot to tell you...." id be like "nope, e-mail me on my new top of the line blackberry"


IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Glad you Steamin' Now tho'.
> 
> Girl, I love to DC!


i might steam this weekend. maybe


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Gurl.....I feel like Haulin'.  (IK...that's errrday).  That little SM Exlir didn't do nothin'.
> 
> I made up Several Carts but haven't bought anything.
> 
> I made up an ASIAN, ENSO, SSI Cart(s), but not getting anything.


girl when do we NOT feel like hauling

im tryna sell some stuff so i can get me a big bottle of cj rehab
somebody was asking about my john masters detangler and UFD supercurl but they never got back to me


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@chebaby I'm really happy for her. She was a Chemistry/Biology Major (in school) and she studied all the time. She deserves it. 

She works really hard. It's doing something with Medicine.......She starts July 18th.

Girl, I still need to try that Heutiful DC'er out. I still can't believe how small that joint is.erplexed 4 ounces (rip off)

Girl, I don't know what Imma do w/o my Admin.  She kept me "on point" but I understand her wanting to move on.  She got her MBA in November.  She should be doing more than typing stuff for me.............


----------



## Charz

I wanna haul kitchen gadgets from Amazon 

Oh and the Nordstrom Anniversary sale starts on the 15th! YAY


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby  I'm really happy for her.  She was a Chemistry/Biology Major (in school) and she studied all the time.  She deserves it.
> 
> She works really hard.  It's doing something with Medicine.......She starts July 18th.
> 
> Girl, I still need to try that Heutiful DC'er out.  I still can't believe how small that joint is.erplexed  4 ounces (rip off)


yea, i like seeing people moving on up im ready to move on up myself. praying i get this new job.

4oz is a reip off. who the heck deep conditions with a 4oz jar


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Charz said:


> I wanna haul kitchen gadgets from Amazon


 
Charz

And A Chedda' Biscuit Maker'


----------



## chebaby

Charz said:


> I wanna haul kitchen gadgets from Amazon
> 
> Oh and the Nordstrom Anniversary sale starts on the 15th! YAY


why do i feel like nordstrom just had an anniversary sale?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> yea, i like seeing people moving on up im ready to move on up myself. praying i get this new job.
> 
> *4oz is a reip off. who the heck deep conditions with a 4oz jar*


 
chebaby

I wish I woulda' known that.  I knew that price was too good to be true.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> I wish I woulda' known that.  *I knew that price was too good to be true.*


i was thinking the same thing.


----------



## Charz

chebaby they just had their women's biyearly sale like 2 months ago

IDareT'sHair

that would be a dream. My grandmother gave me her breadmaker so I just made pizza.
I want a new chef's knife, a wok, a garlic press and a wooden knife holder.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Hmp.  I thought Nordstrom's Semi Annual Sale was in June.

I just rode past there about an hour or so ago.


----------



## chebaby

i aint even thinking about no nordstroms. last time i was feeling down i blew up my nordstrom cc i paid that thing off and promised myself to never purchase anything with it again lol.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *i aint even thinking about no nordstroms. last time i was feeling down i blew up my nordstrom cc i paid that thing off and promised myself to never purchase anything with it again lol.*


 
@chebaby I closed mine when I was building my house and never re-opened it. (And Saks, Neiman Marcus and Bloomingdales)

Before that..........


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I really hope I won't like the Shea Moisture Products. 

For some reason, I don't like the packaging.  (And I'm not usually really big on stuff like that).  Something about it puts me off.

Now Beauty done sent me this DC'er......and I bought that Exlir today.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby I closed mine when I was building my house and never re-opened it. (And Saks, Neiman Marcus and Bloomingdales)
> 
> Before that..........


i closed out all my cc too. they aint nothing but a hassle and people like me(and all the other pj's) they see coming a mile away


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> I really hope I won't like the Shea Moisture Products.
> 
> For some reason, I don't like the packaging.  (And I'm not usually really big on stuff like that).  Something about it puts me off.
> 
> Now Beauty done sent me this DC'er......and I bought that Exlir today.


for some reason im not too fond of shea moisture. i liked the original shea butter leave in(not the one sold in target) and i may have to pick me up a bottle during the winter. but the ones sold in target i dont like i have the curl smoothie but never used it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> i closed out all my cc too. *they aint nothing but a hassle and people like me(and all the other pj's) they see coming a mile away*


 
chebaby  Now I didn't say I closed them "all"  But I closed alot of them. 

And yes, they are a big hassle especially when the bill comes


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *for some reason im not too fond of shea moisture.* i liked the original shea butter leave in(not the one sold in target) and i may have to pick me up a bottle during the winter. but the ones sold in target i dont like i have the curl smoothie but never used it.


 
chebaby  Thanks Girl.  

Then I'll keep my opinion the same.  I'll use the masque Beauty sent and try out the Exlir, but that's it.

It just doesn't appeal to me for some very, very strange reason.......


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby  Thanks Girl.
> 
> Then I'll keep my opinion the same.  I'll use the masque Beauty sent and try out the Exlir, but that's it.
> 
> *It just doesn't appeal to me for some very, very strange reason*.......


maybe its because we can find them in target and not some fancy online boutique who was it that called us prissy??

ETA: no it wasnt prissy it was siddity


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *maybe its because we can find them in target and not some fancy online boutique who was it that called us prissy??*
> 
> *ETA: no it wasnt prissy it was siddity*


 
chebaby

Yeah.....Maybe because there's no High Shipping Charges  PayPal or Carts to make up in Yo' Mind.


----------



## divachyk

IDareT'sHair said:


> @mkd
> 
> Praying for you Girl. It seems like everybody I know is interviewing these days. My Old Roommate from College just got a new job. Starting at $120,000! Plus they're giving her a car & a blackberry.
> 
> WOW! Alot of folks are in the process of looking for different jobs. My Secretary/Admin resigned. She also found a new job. I am devasted.
> 
> Her last day was Friday. I am going to be soooo lost.
> 
> I am High Maintenance and she kept me together.



What kind of job includes that salary and those perks? Hot dang. I am in the wrong profession.

Sent from my DROIDX


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Yeah.....Maybe because there's no High Shipping Charges  PayPal or Carts to make up in Yo' Mind.


thats exactly what it is


divachyk said:


> What kind of job includes that salary and those perks? Hot dang. I am in the wrong profession.
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX


know what i mean??? who do i need to talk to about these high paying jobs lmao.


----------



## divachyk

IDareT'sHair - ITA that prods marketed for naturals work well on my relaxed hair. 

Brownie518 - here is my Enso dilemma...by the time I buy 2-3 products + shipping, I am ballpark $50. I might as well spend $50 in products and pay $0 shipping. 

Sent from my DROIDX


----------



## IDareT'sHair

divachyk  She's in the Medical Field.  She's a Chemist.  She's going to be doing alot of travelling etc....


----------



## IDareT'sHair

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Yeah.....Maybe because there's no High Shipping Charges PayPal *or Carts to make up in Yo' Mind*.


 


chebaby said:


> *thats exactly what it is*


 
chebaby

And this....(Making Up Mental Carts)


----------



## IDareT'sHair

divachyk  Definitely invest in a 16 ounce Jar of that Enso DC'er.


----------



## chebaby

i think ill use enso deep conditioner again next week. but this week i think im going to use curl junkie rehab again im in love. and it takes a lot for me to fall in love with a moisturizing conditioner. its protein that usually grabs my attention. but this rehab is NICE.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> i think ill use enso deep conditioner again next week. *but this week i think im going to use curl junkie rehab again im in love. and it takes a lot for me to fall in love with a moisturizing conditioner. its protein that usually grabs my attention. but this rehab is NICE.*


 
@chebaby Yeah that Moisture Rehab ain't no joke. Do you have the Strawberry Ice Cream or the Other One? @curlyhersheygirl what did you think of CJ Moisture Rehab? 

I'm lovin' that Enso right now.  I still got to stay on top of my Jasmine tho'. So, I'll be rotating the A&S Honey Pear (with the cracked Jar)erplexed


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby Yeah that Moisture Rehab ain't no joke. Do you have the Strawberry Ice Cream or the Other One? @curlyhersheygirl what did you think of CJ Moisture Rehab?
> 
> I'm lovin' that Enso right now.  I still got to stay on top of my Jasmine tho'. So, I'll be rotating the A&S Honey Pear (with the cracked Jar)erplexed


i have the strawberry the other scent is gardenia coconut. i didnt get that scent because i dont like the smell of flowers and i heard its less coconut and more gardenia

what i might do is condition with repair me and then use rehab as a leave in. i hear its the bomb diggidy as a leave in.


----------



## chebaby

wow i just overheard the cutest conversation of the man telling who ever was on the phone that he doesnt care about the rain he just wants to spend his evening with her


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> i have the strawberry *the other scent is gardenia coconut.* i didnt get that scent because i dont like the smell of flowers and i heard its less coconut and more gardenia
> 
> what i might do is condition with repair me and then use rehab as a leave in. i hear its the bomb diggidy as a leave in.


 
@chebaby

Yeah...I think I might have had that one too before. ...... 

Interesting. I can't wait to hear how it does as a leave-in.  I'm really glad CJ is working so good for your Hurr.


----------



## divachyk

chebaby - I need to sale some products too. My products are not of high quality, though. They were my first year prods that were not salon quality.

IDareT'sHair - I got the 32oz Enso in my cart. 

What's this about Moisture Rehab. Ooh let me sign off before I be buying something else.

Sent from my DROIDX


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Yeah...I think I might have had that one too before. ......
> 
> Interesting. I can't wait to hear how it does as a leave-in. * I'm really glad CJ is working so good for your Hurr*.


yea me too. its like my hair changed or something. maybe its because i no longer color it??? maybe i dont know but my hair is more receptive to it now
now if i ever catch a 50% off sale its on and poppin


----------



## chebaby

divachyk said:


> @chebaby - I need to sale some products too. My products are not of high quality, though. They were my first year prods that were not salon quality.
> 
> @IDareT'sHair - I got the 32oz Enso in my cart.
> 
> What's this about Moisture Rehab. Ooh let me sign off before I be buying something else.
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX


maybe you can swap your products for other products instead of just selling the,.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

divachyk said:


> @IDareT'sHair - *I got the 32oz Enso in my cart.*   What's this about Moisture Rehab. Ooh let me sign off before I be buying something else.
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX


 
divachyk  You Need This.  You can wait on Curl Junkie. 

You do need to get Deep Fix (Banana Hibiscus) and Moisture Rehab in Strawberry Ice Cream.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> yea me too. its like my hair changed or something. maybe its because i no longer color it??? maybe *i dont know but my hair is more receptive to it now*
> *now if i ever catch a 50% off sale its on and poppin*


 
@chebaby

I was 'slightly' interested in the _Coco Cream Lite_ (or whatever it's called).

ETA:  I just read up on this ummm.....maybe not.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> I was 'slightly' interested in the _Coco Cream Lite_ (or whatever it's called).
> 
> ETA:  I just read up on this ummm.....maybe not.


i think its supposed to be a curl cream but when i had it(i only used it once) it was just a hair lotion to me, like dew.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> i think its supposed to be a curl cream but when i had it(i only used it once) it was just a hair lotion to me, like dew.


 
chebaby  I see those 32 ounce Bottles of the Moisture Rehab are $65.00. 

Actually, that's not a bad price considering the 8 ounce Jars are $20.00


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby  I see those 32 ounce Bottles of the Moisture Rehab are $65.00.
> 
> Actually, that's not a bad price considering the 8 ounce Jars are $20.00


yea $65 is a lot but its not like ill be using it all the time so itll last a long while. plus curl junkie has like a 12-24 month shelf lif on most stuff.


----------



## natura87

Just got off work. I'm gonna do my hair tonight. I need to use a sulfate cuz its been a while.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I'm on vacay tomorrow!  YAY! 

I requested Wednesday too, but I think Imma go on in.erplexed

Yeah, I'd get the 32 ounce Bottle/Jar of CJ.  Especially if it was one of my only Moisturizing DC'ers.  

You have a lot of Protein Conditioners not too many Moisturizing ones right???

chebaby


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> I'm on vacay tomorrow!  YAY!
> 
> I requested Wednesday too, but I think Imma go on in.erplexed
> 
> Yeah, I'd get the 32 ounce Bottle/Jar of CJ.  Especially if it was one of my only Moisturizing DC'ers.
> 
> *You have a lot of Protein Conditioners not too many Moisturizing ones right???*
> 
> @chebaby


thats correct. the only pur moisture conditioners i have are cj argon and olive, cj smoothing conditioner, cj hibiscus deep fix(and i heard this has a shot of protein in it) and honey hemp. most of them i use for co washing and not deep conditioning.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> thats correct. *the only pur moisture conditioners i have are cj argon and olive, cj smoothing conditioner, cj hibiscus deep fix(and i heard this has a shot of protein in it) and honey hemp. most of them i use for co washing and not deep conditioning.*


 
chebaby  These are Good!


----------



## Shay72

Finished KCKT. Still on the fence about not repurchasing. I can get it at Target but I have to use so much. Oh yeah I used oil and KCKT when detangling yesterday and that made a huge difference. So from now on I will detangle with oil & condish.


----------



## chebaby

shay, im always on the fence about kckt. i always think i dont NEED it but i always end up repurchasing it lol.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I should be finished with my SSI Marshmallow in a day or 2. 

I _think_ I have a back-up. Need to check into that. 

After I use this up, I'll be using EN Blue Malva.


----------



## chebaby

i havent seen too many reviews on the blue malva. im looking forward to your review T.


----------



## natura87

chebaby said:


> shay, im always on the fence about kckt. i always think i dont NEED it but i always end up repurchasing it lol.



I like KCKT but I can find a product amost identical to it on the ground for 1/4 of the price so I dont NEED it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *i havent seen too many reviews on the blue malva. im looking forward to your review T.*


 
@chebaby

There's been a couple. I can't wait to try it. 

I heard it smells pretty good too, but I've been so _'stuffy'_ I haven't been able to smell much.

I had been out in my stash, I should sparate my Jasmines.  A&S's & Hibiscus'.  I gotta get on these.


----------



## Shay72

natura87 said:


> I like KCKT but I can find a product amost identical to it on the ground for 1/4 of the price so I dont NEED it.


I get it on the ground. What is the product you're talking about? Is it natural?


----------



## Zaz

Afternoon ladies, happy 4th 

I did my hair with deva products for the past 2 days and I kinda like them. The gel makes my hair a bit hard, they say it scrunches off but it didn't so I won't repurchase that one. My hair does look cute though, just not very touchable.

I like the _No poo_, _One condition _and _Set it free_. I was looking at those full sized bottles and the _Set it free_ is $17.95 for 6oz, that's $3 per oz. It'd actually be cheaper to just keep buying the sample sizes of that one.

Not sure what that's about though since everything else is $17.95 for 8oz  I do like it though so I might just keep getting it from Ulta with a coupon.


----------



## chebaby

natura87 said:


> I like KCKT but I can find a product amost identical to it on the ground for 1/4 of the price so I dont NEED it.


which product is similar. i like giovanni direct but you can find them both at whole foods.


IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> There's been a couple. I can't wait to try it.
> 
> I heard it smells pretty good too, but I've been so _'stuffy'_ I haven't been able to smell much.
> 
> I had been out in my stash, I should sparate my Jasmines.  A&S's & Hibiscus'.  I gotta get on these.


i heard it smells like flowers. i may go in the vendor forum and see what everyone is saying.


Shay72 said:


> I get it on the ground. What is the product you're talking about? Is it natural?


the only product i know that similar IMO is cj smoothing lotion but its way more money so in that respect kckt would be better. but cj has water as the first ingredient.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *i heard it smells like flowers. i may go in the vendor forum and see what everyone is saying.*


 
chebaby  Lawd.....Gurl I Shol' Hope Not!  YUK! 

I Hate Floral Smells.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Zaz  Happy 4th Zaz!


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby  Lawd.....Gurl I Shol' Hope Not!  YUK!
> 
> I Hate Floral Smells.


erplexed thats what i heard. i know the aloe and marshmallow leave in and hibiscus leave in both had a light sweet smell that i liked.


----------



## Zaz

chebaby you're really tempting me with that CJ smoothing lotion being similar/better than kckt.

I do have a credit with amazon so I could get it for nearly free but then I'd want to get the daily fix as well :scratchch


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

I just smelled it.  It smells 'fruity'.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I'm glad it has a fruit/citrusy smell _instead _of a Floral Smell. 

It woulda' Landed Staight Up in the Exchange Forum.


----------



## hannan

Zaz said:


> @chebaby *you're really tempting me with that CJ smoothing lotion being similar/better than kckt.*
> 
> I do have a credit with amazon so I could get it for nearly free but then I'd want to get the daily fix as well :scratchch



Zaz For me, the cj lotion was just ok. I wasn't getting the slip that everyone was raving about. I'm still going through a bottle. I think I have an ounce or two if you'd like to try it out.


----------



## Charz

the smoothing lotion is the best, period.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> I'm glad it has a fruit/citrusy smell _instead _of a Floral Smell.
> 
> It woulda' Landed Staight Up in the Exchange Forum.


im glad it has a fruity smell. i love fruity sweet smells and cant stand floral scents

Zaz, IMO the daily fix can wait because its just a cleansing cream. but cj conditioners/leave ins should be tried first


----------



## Zaz

hannan could you? That'd be awesome  I don't really need my leave ins to have any slip because I detangle in the shower, I just need them to moisturise and set my hair up for my styling product.

chebaby I have so many leave ins right now that I'm trying to lay off them for a bit but I'm having try outs for cleansing cremes.


----------



## hannan

Zaz Sure. Just pm me anytime.


----------



## chebaby

Zaz said:


> @hannan could you? That'd be awesome  I don't really need my leave ins to have any slip because I detangle in the shower, I just need them to moisturise and set my hair up for my styling product.
> 
> @chebaby I have so many leave ins right now that I'm trying to lay off them for a bit but I'm having try outs for cleansing cremes.


oh ok cool. well since you are getting a sample of the smoothing lotion maybe you can get the daily fix from amazon.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I played around in my stash for a few.  It's not as bad as it seems 'really'.  I did manage to get rid of several of those Dominican Conditioners I had.  I still have a few more.

I need to pm my customer to see if/when she wants to get the rest of them.

Things are settling down.  I should be in great shape by BF.  (Especially once I use up a few Jasmines).


----------



## Ltown

Hi ladies bck home TIRED.com  the shows lasted from 7-130am


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ltown

Hi LT!  So glad you made it home safely.  Sounds like you had a Great Time.

Welcome Back!


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> I played around in my stash for a few.  *It's not as bad as it seems 'really'.  *I did manage to get rid of several of those Dominican Conditioners I had.  I still have a few more.
> 
> I need to pm my customer to see if/when she wants to get the rest of them.
> 
> Things are settling down.  I should be in great shape by BF.  (Especially once I use up a few Jasmines).


thats what we all say 
but no i know what you mean. i dont feel like my stash is big either. im always selling stuff when im tired of it. which keeps it down a bit.


----------



## Ltown

IDareT'sHair, someone pm for skala i haven't had that at all this year, do you?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *thats what we all say *
> *but no i know what you mean. i dont feel like my stash is big either. im always selling stuff when im tired of it. which keeps it down a bit*.


 
chebaby  I think it's pretty manageable (at this point) With the Exception of Jasmine.  I have a ton of that.

But it's Summer and since I'm doing a twice a week Regimen, I should be able to knock out quite a few jars.

I boxed up a Misc. Box of stuff and sold it to a fellow PJ who's back on the Board after a Hiatus for like 30 bucks, so that helped alot.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ltown said:


> @IDareT'sHair, *someone pm for skala i haven't had that at all this year, do you?*


 
Ltown Nope.  No Dolla' Skala.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby  I think it's pretty manageable (at this point) With the Exception of Jasmine.  I have a ton of that.
> 
> But it's Summer and since I'm doing a twice a week Regimen, I should be able to knock out quite a few jars.
> 
> I boxed up a Misc. Box of stuff and sold it to a fellow PJ who's back on the Board after a Hiatus for like 30 bucks, so that helped alot.


i dont have as much jasmines as i started out with  i will go back to co washing with it next week. this week, mid week i will be using AO GPB but next week ill go back to the shea rinse.
and im not sure when ill finish my jar of a&s because im on rehab now.
i like that a&s has a bit of protein in it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@chebaby Yeah....Imma be back on Jasmine Hard. I wanted to try the Enso, to see if I wanted to order more during the Sale.

But Imma 'bout to get my Jasmine On. For Real. 

btw: That Tropical Paradise smells Amazing.

I have A&S, Hibiscus, Rebuilder & Babbasu Xtreme.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl Hi Curly! How Sweet! That sounds like a nice trip.
> 
> *What are you getting from Enso*?


 
I got
16oz twisting pudding
2 flaxseed mists
1 blue malva lotion
1 hibiscus leave in
1 aloe hair milk
1 coconut mist





IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby Yeah that Moisture Rehab ain't no joke. Do you have the Strawberry Ice Cream or the Other One? @curlyhersheygirl *what did you think of CJ Moisture Rehab*?
> 
> I'm lovin' that Enso right now. I still got to stay on top of my Jasmine tho'. So, I'll be rotating the A&S Honey Pear (with the cracked Jar)erplexed


 
It's nice I think that and QB MTCG will be my splurge DC's


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby Yeah....Imma be back on Jasmine Hard. I wanted to try the Enso, to see if I wanted to order more during the Sale.
> 
> But Imma 'bout to get my Jasmine On. For Real.
> 
> *btw: That Tropical Paradise smells Amazing.*
> 
> I have A&S, Hibiscus, Rebuilder & Babbasu Xtreme.


dont tell me that T


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> I got
> 16oz twisting pudding
> 2 flaxseed mists
> 1 blue malva lotion
> 1 hibiscus leave in
> 1 aloe hair milk
> 1 coconut mist
> 
> *It's nice I think that and QB MTCG will be my splurge DC's*


 
@curlyhersheygirl Nice Enso List Gurl. And nice Splurges. I do like that QB. It's what like $14.00 for 5 ounces? It's a small bottle and it's not as thick as I usually like... But it packs a punch.



chebaby said:


> *dont tell me that T*


 
@chebaby Amazing Girl. Indescribably Delicious. Wonderful.  If I had 'extra' I'd send it to you but I don't. *le sigh*


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

Hey Che, do you feel you're getting that SummA' Growth Spurt?


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Hey Che, do you feel you're getting that SummA' Growth Spurt?


heck yea i was really surprised too. i had been just pulling the back of my hair to see where it was falling at it seems like im getting a full inch a month or less. i dont know how much my hair usually grows but i know it seems like i was just saying im 1 inch from bsl and now my hair easily falls to bsl when wet or when i pull it. 
and i noticed my hair is long enough now to swing with just a tiny shake of my head where my puff used to stand up, now it falls and hangs down. ill give it to the end of this year and i think my w&g will be hanging to my shoulders with no problems.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl Nice Enso List Gurl. And nice Splurges. I do like that QB. It's what like $14.00 for 5 ounces? It's a small bottle and it's not as thick as I usually like... But it packs a punch.
> 
> 
> 
> @chebaby Amazing Girl. Indescribably Delicious. Wonderful.  If I had 'extra' I'd send it to you but I don't. *le sigh*


im gonna get it when i finish some other ones i have. i may get 2 bottles


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl Nice Enso List Gurl. And nice Splurges. I do like that QB. It's what like $14.00 for 5 ounces? It's a small bottle and it's not as thick as I usually like... *But it packs a punch*.


 
It sure does. The rehab and MTCG absorb in my hair and leave it so soft I have to keep them in my stash. I have the banana something from CJ to try as well. August 31st I will have my top 5 DC'ers


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *im gonna get it when i finish some other ones i have. i may get 2 bottles*


 
chebaby  Well...I gotta tell ya'.....It smells really, really good.


----------



## Charz

I just used some cj smoothing lotion to do this method http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dEUSfiFrmBQ

CJ Smoothing lotion is tied with CTDG for best detangler, it may be better cuz it's $20 for 12 ounces vs $14 for 5 ounces :/


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby  Well...I gotta tell ya'.....It smells really, really good.


i figured it would. tropical whatever just sounds so sweet and fruity


----------



## beautyaddict1913

Hello ladies! I slept in the Komaza Olive Moisture Masque last night and rinsed this evening. Im not sure about it yet. I used it after protein and didnt steam with it so I cant make a final decision on it yet. I detangled with CTDG (Now Charz has me wanting the CJ Smoothing lotion immediately). I also left in just a little Darcy's Transitioning Creme and I plan to twist with some MHC Twist Out creme in a little bit (my first time using). Hope my hair turns out fab!


----------



## bronzebomb

Charz said:


> I just used some cj smoothing lotion to do this method http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dEUSfiFrmBQ
> 
> CJ Smoothing lotion is tied with CTDG for best detangler, it may be better cuz it's $20 for 12 ounces vs $14 for 5 ounces :/


 
STOP!  CJ can't be that good!  LOL!  I will not press pay now!


----------



## hannan

Dang, I see @Charz is just oke: errbody for that CJ! Just in case yall didn't read, I thought it was just _aiight _. 

Twisted my hair with jasmine shea rinse (pink grapefruit) and qhemet brbc and my hair is SOOOOFT. My hair smells like candy . Granted, most of my twists have unraveled in my bun but no one really sees them anyway.


----------



## divachyk

@chebaby and @IDareT'sHair - I looked at my stash and it's not as bad as I thought either. I have a few items that I can return to the store for store credit, hopefully. Another few that I can give to my sister. Then, I'll be done to my salon quality items and those aren't going anywhere just yet. The dh suggests I get my own personal refrig for all my products. lol.


----------



## chebaby

divachyk said:


> @chebaby and @IDareT'sHair - I looked at my stash and it's not as bad as I thought either. I have a few items that I can return to the store for store credit, hopefully. Another few that I can give to my sister. Then, I'll be done to my salon quality items and those aren't going anywhere just yet. The dh suggests* I get my own personal refrig for all my products. lol.*


 that would be cool.


----------



## divachyk

chebaby - I had a mini fridge that I had in my office at work but after we renovated, we were made to take all personal items home to save energy. I gifted it to the dh so that he can put it in the gargage for when he's out there working, looks like I might be getting that back from him. hahaha.


----------



## divachyk

chebaby said:


> maybe you can swap your products for other products instead of just selling the,.


chebaby, I've never sold or swapped. I've only purchased. So how does that work. Just list my items and indicate what I want to swap it for? School me please. Don't have me in the exchange forum looking foolish.


----------



## divachyk

@mkd - good luck on the interview. I'm getting caught up on the forum ladies, sorry for all the posts. Okay, I'm about to go off and do some shopping.


----------



## chebaby

divachyk said:


> @chebaby, I've never sold or swapped. I've only purchased. So how does that work. Just list my items and indicate what I want to swap it for? School me please. Don't have me in the exchange forum looking foolish.


lmao yea you want to put in your post what you have to swap, and what you want in return. if you are going to sell instead of swap tell them US only(unless you are willing to ship outside of the US), how much they must pay for shipping, the sizes of each product and how much has been used.
that should be it. if they have any questions TRUST ME they will ask you


----------



## divachyk

Enso verdit in:
Cacao Curl Recovery Deep Conditioning Treatment, 32 oz
Moss & Marshmallow Softening Serum
Olive & Honey Hydrating Hair Butter
Sweet Agave Nectar & Flaxseed Daily Protective Mist 
Aloe & Marshmallow Moisturizing Hair Milk (sample)
Sweet Honey Hibiscus Leave In Conditioner (sample)
Blue Malva & Wildflower Honey Anti-Breakage Hair Lotion (sample)
Total: $55 with free shipping. Oh how I hope I like this stuff.


----------



## Brownie518

I lost track of time and didn't get to order the Enso. Just as well. I hauled this past week so I'm good. And Claudie opens back up in 2 days. 

I can't wait for my boxes to start arriving tomorrow.....

ETA: The Enso code was still working  so I got the DC, Serum, Moisture Tea Blend, and the Sweet Honey Hibiscus leave in.


----------



## hannan

@Brownie518 Me too! Whatchu waiting for?


----------



## Brownie518

@hannan - LOL! I figured I'd slide over and see if the code was working and since it was, I took the bait. 

I'm waiting on Jasmines, Hydratherma Naturals, Hairveda , Beauty of New York, and My Honey Child...


----------



## hannan

Brownie518 said:


> @hannan - LOL! I figured I'd slide over and see if the code was working and since it was, I took the bait.
> 
> I hope I like everything.



I was on the site after looking at divachyk's order and thinking it's already the 5th. But after I plugged in the code, it really does work! I think I'm gonna pass though. Too much hauling these days.


----------



## Brownie518

hannan said:


> I was on the site after looking at divachyk's order and thinking it's already the 5th. But after I plugged in the code, it really does work! I think I'm gonna pass though. *Too much hauling these days.*



Ain't that the truth!!!  I tore it up this weekend, though. Got a lot of stuff.  Enso will be the only 'new' stuff I'll be trying. Everything else is stuff I use regularly.


----------



## Ltown

Hi ladies, off today for a day of rest and I needed it sleep to 8AM that is late for me.  

Good luck mkd on the job interview, is it another agency or different department?

I like enso aloe/marshmellow but it's in a sample bottle too darn thick to get out, the olive/honey butter IDareT'sHair send me is great too and you don't need alot of it. 

So is Claudie having a sale or what? I'm email her and see then that should be it for me until BF!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Merning D's!  I see I missed out on some fun last night.  Not much going on today.  I'm just so grateful to have an extra day of vacay.

My Customer said she is interested in the rest of my Dominican DC'ers.  I have to see what I have left.  YAY!

I'm on my last corner of SSI Marshmallow.  I do have a back up, but I'll be using Enso's Lotion next.

Still determined to use up a nice amount of products by Sept 1st.


----------



## mkd

Thanks for the good luck wishes on the job interview.  

Ltown, its a job in private practice, which would mean leaving the government.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

mkd  Praying For You Sis.  If this is the job you want.  How long have you been with the Gov?  

I keep saying I gotta get rid of all my bad Gov work habits before I can go someplace else.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Mernin' Ms. Che chebaby


----------



## chebaby

whats going on T?
im so tempted to take off today lol.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *whats going on T?*
> *im so tempted to take off today lol.*


 
@chebaby

Glad To See You Lady!

Nada. Got to deliver some of these B-Day Gifts today. (Glad when thats over).

I had Enso slide in a Marshmallow & Moss Serum and they were able to do that. It was $6.71 So that was a good deal.

Big Ups to them for being able to do a last minute addition.

Gurl....You Betta' gone to werk so you can get that 32 ounce of CJ


----------



## mkd

IDareT'sHair said:


> @mkd Praying For You Sis. If this is the job you want. How long have you been with the Gov?
> 
> I keep saying I gotta get rid of all my bad Gov work habits before I can go someplace else.


 7 years girl!  The gov has been my only job since graduating law school.  Gov work habits are all I have!


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Glad To See You Lady!
> 
> Nada. Got to deliver some of these B-Day Gifts today. (Glad when thats over).
> 
> I had Enso slide in a Marshmallow & Moss Serum and they were able to do that. It was $6.71 So that was a good deal.
> 
> Big Ups to them for being able to do a last minute addition.
> 
> Gurl....You Betta' gone to werk so you can get that 32 ounce of CJ


glad to know their cs is on point with adding last minute changes we know thats your test
i gotta run to the PO today too.

girl i been feeling like i need a day off for the longest but never took it. my job is stingy with time off lol. they didnt even pay me that day i got in my car accident bastids.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

mkd said:


> 7 years girl! The gov has been my only job since graduating law school. *Gov work habits are all I have! *


 
mkd

     You be aiite.

I asked my Admin how she was gone deal with her 'bad' Gov work habits now that she has a new job in Private Sector and she was like


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *glad to know their cs is on point with adding last minute changes we know thats your test*
> *i gotta run to the PO today too.*
> 
> *girl i been feeling like i need a day off for the longest but never took it. my job is stingy with time off lol. they didnt even pay me that day i got in my car accident bastids.*


 
chebaby

Yeah....That was my Test. ... 

Well, Chile....if you need a day you need a day

How dare them not pay you! Bastids +1


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Yeah....That was my Test. ...
> 
> Well, Chile....*if you need a day you need a day
> 
> How dare them * *not pay you! Bastids +1*


thats how i feel too. but on the other hand im like get yo arse outta bed and go to work


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> thats how i feel too. but on the other hand *im like get yo arse outta bed and go to work*


 
chebaby

Yo' Betta' Get Up & Go ..........


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Yo' Betta' Get Up & Go ..........


 i need a vaca


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *i need a vaca*


 
chebaby

Gurl.........Me Too!  A Cruise.


----------



## Charz

I'm shopping the preview Nordstrom sale <3.

I'm getting a gold Michael Kors watch, some Nike running shoes, a pair of earrings and a necklace!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Charz  Are you still out with your Knee or Are You Back to Work?


----------



## Charz

IDareT'sHair I am back at work thank goodness. I was so bored at home.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Charz  Enjoy Your Nordstrom Splurge!  How's the Knee Feeling?  Are you 100% yet?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Well....My Customer Bought the Last of My Dominican Deep Conditioners. Now I have a little more room.

She bought my entire Dominican Stash. What I had left.

That was Major. I've been wanting to get those outta the way for a minute. I'm happy.


----------



## beautyaddict1913

IDareT'sHair said:


> @mkd Praying For You Sis. If this is the job you want. How long have you been with the Gov?
> 
> *I keep saying I gotta get rid of all my bad Gov work habits before I can go someplace else*.


 
Aint that the truth! Nobody else is playing the "come in when you feel like it game" with us lol!

Good afternoon ladies. I told yall what I used last night. The twistout with the MHC twisting creme looks really good. Its soft and defined! I really like it and I am shocked at the hold. I suppose that its due to the fact that its glycerine free! My hair is not loving glycerine in the sauna-like weather in Texas! I bought a dress at Target and its too big (I didnt try it on before I left the store bcuz I had a larger size and it was too big so I thought if I just went down a size it would be fine) so Im going to take it back soon and I will use the money to buy either the Naked palette by Urban Decay or the SSI (I feel bad about spending additional money but I have no problem with recycling money lol)...I really want some curl junkie rehab and smoothing lotion but curlmart is out  I also wanna have a sale since I wont be using up all this stuff before the year is out...I have some good stuff too lol...gotta go home and really decide what I will sell! I will let yall know first if I decide!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

beautyaddict1913 said:


> Aint that the truth! Nobody else is playing the *"come in when you feel like it game" with us lol!*


 
@beautyaddict1913

Glad You Feel Me   

I done got crazy-ridiculous-stupid with mine.

My work habits are not for the faint of heart.


----------



## divachyk

Okay so, I'm sitting at working thinking of my product stash. Last night I start pulling out items from my cabinet and laying them on the floor. I will be dividing them in to keep/don't keep. Those that are don't keep will make its way to 1) exchange forum or 2) gifted to my sister. For those that I keep, I will be making a July hair regimen schedule to move toward using up product. I'm kind of excited to be making a schedule. I always fall in the habit of using Kenra Moisturizing Conditioner or Hairveda SitriNillah but my stash consists of other DCners, leave-ins, etc that I need to try out.


----------



## Ltown

Got my tiiva,she local so that was fast i got the growth oils.  Also got vitacost AOGPB.


----------



## Ltown

divachyk said:


> Okay so, I'm sitting at working thinking of my product stash. Last night I start pulling out items from my cabinet and laying them on the floor. I will be dividing them in to keep/don't keep. Those that are don't keep will make its way to 1) exchange forum or 2) gifted to my sister. For those that I keep, I will be making a July hair regimen schedule to move toward using up product. I'm kind of excited to be making a schedule. I always fall in the habit of using Kenra Moisturizing Conditioner or Hairveda SitriNillah but my stash consists of other DCners, leave-ins, etc that I need to try out.



Hey divachyk, did you make it to the show Sunday?


----------



## chebaby

DONNA MARIE IS THE NEW AFROVEDA. SO LIKE A TRUE PJ EVEN THOUGH I SAID I WOULD NEVER ORDER DM DCC AGAIN, I DID. AND IT CAME TODAY AND ITS SOOOO DIFFERENT. THIS JAR LOOKS EXACTLY LIKE BEE MINE CURLY BUTTER. ITS LIGHT AND AND EITHER IS UNSCENTED OR HAS A FAINT COCONUT SCENT. IMO SHE HAS NO FORMULA AT ALL. I WOULDNT DOUBT THAT SHE JUST USES WHATEVER INGREDIENTS SHE HAS ON HAND. OR SHE USES THE SAME INGREDIENTS EACH TIME BUT THE RATIOS ARE OFF. AND BY OFF I MEAN DO NOT EXIST.
I DONT LIKE WHEN PEOPLE PLAY WITH MY MONEY. WHAT MAKES ME EVEN MADDER IS THAT THIS PERSON HAS HER **** ALL IN STORES, ALL IN ONLINE STORE, MAKING ALL THIS MONEY FOR **** THAT AINT RIGHT. BOO TO YOU DONNA MARIE. BOO TO YOU.



on another note my sage came today and i am loving the smell and texture of koils by nature hair butter. the scent i got is marvelous mango and it smells really yummy.

i co washed last night with AO GPB(have one more use left, no back ups) and then used curl rehab as a leave in. this stuff sunk right into my hair and slicked my bangs down like a gel today my hair is so soft, shiny and very very neat. where as with the giovanni and naturalista butter my hair was very loose.
anyway since i did my hair sooner than i wanted i will not do it again until saturday(too much manipulation).


----------



## divachyk

@Ltown - sure did...I enjoyed so very much. Bobby Brown showed up so the New Edition set was just perfect. I love Mary J. Blige but I truly think New Edition was the highlight of the evening. Were you there Sunday?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Hey Divas!

Operation Birthday is under way. I delivered one set of gifts...got 2 more and then I'm done until the 15th. 

I haven't checked my Mail yet, but I'm sure my Tiiva is here (since everyone else seems to have theirs).

I think I may place another small order w/Tiiva before the Sale ends on the 15th. Can't Resist that 30%.

I read in the Oil(s) Thread that the Oil STANKS We'll see. 

I have 2 bottles of it and the ingredients are really good.


----------



## chebaby

T, i know you happy you dont have to go back to the PO for a while lol.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *T, i know you happy you dont have to go back to the PO for a while lol.*


 
@chebaby

Gurl....Pleeeze I gotta mail that Lady's Dominican Conditioners tomorrow morning.

btw: The Package I put the Wrong Zip Arrived at it's Destination today!

I am soooo relieved. I didn't want to refund or resend. ......


----------



## Zaz

I got my Jasmine's order today, the A&S conditioner in coconut vanilla smoothie is waaay to sweet smelling for me, it reminds me of SheaMoisture's curl enhancing smoothie. The shea rinse in vanilla buttercreme is nice though. I'll try it out tomorrow to see how I like it.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Gurl....Pleeeze I gotta mail that Lady's Dominican Conditioners tomorrow morning.
> 
> *btw: The Package I put the Wrong Zip Arrived at it's Destination today!*
> 
> I am soooo relieved. I didn't want to refund or resend. ......


thats good. i know you were worried about that box for a minute.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> t*hats good. i know you were worried about that box for a minute.*


 
chebaby

Yeah.....I've never done that before.  Bad for Business.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Yeah.....I've never done that before.  Bad for Business.


lmao it happens. from what ive seen as long as most of the address if correct itll get there


----------



## destine2grow

Hey ladies! The fam kept me busy yesterday and I have a migrane today. I don't know if I will be on long. I can't take the light. I just want everything to be still and I don't want to hear a pin drop. 

On another note. I just ordered my staples from SSI and I think I am going to order from Tiiva later this week.

Hope everyone had a great 4th of July! Good luck mkd!!! I'm sure you will have an awesome interview!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

When you gone get your 32 Ounce CJ?  Claudie will be back tomorrow. 

So, hopefully, she'll offer a little belated 4th of July discount.


----------



## chebaby

destine2grow, i hope you feel better.

IDareT'sHair, girl i hope i get my 32oz too lol. ill feel like ive won the lottery
what you getting from claudie?


----------



## Eisani

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Eisani
> 
> That's Great News Lady E!  We knew you could do it.  You should buy yo'self something to Celebrate.





chebaby said:


> thats great
> im gonna buy myself something to celebrate your victory.





IDareT'sHair said:


> That's a good idea about 'us' buying something to help @Eisani celebrate passing her Exams.
> 
> Umm....Now What can I buy?





Shay72 said:


> I just received a beautiful silk scarf from www.wasijiru.etsy.com. Great customer service. She had a family emergency and kept me in the loop the entire time. She sent me an extra scarf and I believe she refunded my shipping too. Haven't checked paypal. She's a member here. I think I will treat myself to another scarf from her on Eisani's behalf.





destine2grow said:


> I just found out about her! I would love to try her products!
> 
> Congrats @Eisani! I'm buying something to celebrate too!


Thanks yall! On that note, ALLAYALL that purchased something in my honor can gon' and bottle me up a little taste 

To celebrate, I did make a purchase (3). I also cashed in on boo's bribe. I kinda went Waka Flocka, but I can do that now that I make more money  CUT MY CHEQUE! (not check)


----------



## Eisani

Oh and it's funny @chebaby says I started her down the path lol. @tiffers was my girl, idk where she is now and yes, she had junkie ways too. We used to be a HAM in those cowash challenges. Idk who got me started, honestly. Yea, no. I can't blame nobody but myself  I have, however had many, many sisters of the cause. I won't say any names, but there are quite a few *clears throat* @Tee (product twins), Fab, @empressri *crosses self*...but like I said, I won't say any names. 

ETA: Fixin' ta go wash this head now. That sun burned me and my hair up.


----------



## chebaby

Eisani said:


> Oh and it's funny @chebaby says I started her down the path lol. @tiffers was my girl, idk where she is now and yes, she had junkie ways too. We used to be a HAM in those cowash challenges. Idk who got me started, honestly. Yea, no. I can't blame nobody but myself  I have, however had many, many sisters of the cause. I won't say any names, but there are quite a few *clears throat* @Tee (product twins), Fab, @empressri *crosses self*...but like I said, I won't say any names.
> 
> ETA: Fixin' ta go wash this head now. That sun burned me and my hair up.


i remember the co wash challenge. i was in that thang err day co washing like my life depended on it lmao. vo5 baby!!!!!


----------



## tiffers

Eisani I'm still here, E!!!  Just came back a few weeks ago.


----------



## bronzebomb

I just took my kinky twists out, I had the 8 weeks.  I'm never getting my hair done by The African Braider again.  When she "trimmed" the twist, she cut my hair...everywhere.  It's jagged.  I'm pissed.  It's like I have layed hair all over...I don't know what to do.  I guess nothing.  It's done.

I washed with CON, did a protein treatment with Aubrey Organics, deep condition with SSI Banana Brulee (apple scent), and used Califia Moisturizing cream for mini twists.  I had to use the Califia Pudding for the flyaways to lay down.  A 2 year process down the drain.


----------



## Tee

Eisani said:


> Oh and it's funny @chebaby says I started her down the path lol. @tiffers was my girl, idk where she is now and yes, she had junkie ways too. We used to be a HAM in those cowash challenges. Idk who got me started, honestly. Yea, no. I can't blame nobody but myself  I have, however had many, many sisters of the cause. I won't say any names, but there are quite a few *clears throat* @Tee (product twins), Fab, @empressri *crosses self*...but like I said, I won't say any names.
> 
> ETA: Fixin' ta go wash this head now. That sun burned me and my hair up.


  and I am going to start back stepping up my hair game soon so I will be on the look out. Eisani


----------



## mkd

Oh no bronzebomb.  I hate that happened.


----------



## Ltown

divachyk said:


> @Ltown - sure did...I enjoyed so very much. Bobby Brown showed up so the New Edition set was just perfect. I love Mary J. Blige but I truly think New Edition was the highlight of the evening. Were you there Sunday?



divachyk, yes i was didn't see new edition my friend wanted to see loose ends.  You really have to decide who to see between super lounges and main stage.  I enjoyed all of the shows, too tired after the shows to go anywhere else.  Definately will go again!


----------



## chebaby

bronzebomb said:


> I just took my kinky twists out, I had the 8 weeks.  I'm never getting my hair done by The African Braider again.  When she "trimmed" the twist, she cut my hair...everywhere.  It's jagged.  I'm pissed.  It's like I have layed hair all over...I don't know what to do.  I guess nothing.  It's done.
> 
> I washed with CON, did a protein treatment with Aubrey Organics, deep condition with SSI Banana Brulee (apple scent), and used Califia Moisturizing cream for mini twists.  I had to use the Califia Pudding for the flyaways to lay down.  A 2 year process down the drain.


 this is a common practice in some braid shops. when i would tell them no they couldnt snip along the twists they would be pissed and call me difficult but i was paranoid they would cut my hair.
sorry this happened to you.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Welp.  My Tiiva Naturals Arrived!  Very Fast Shipping. 

I will try the Green Tea L-I (instead of Enso Blue Malva) to see if I want to order more before the Sale Ends on the 15th.

The Oil has a Pointy-Tipped Bottle and I like that for easy application.  The DC'er has a light Coffee-Cocoa Butter Scent.

Lemme go smell this Oil.erplexed


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> @destine2grow, i hope you feel better.
> 
> @IDareT'sHair, girl i hope i get my 32oz too lol. ill feel like ive won the lottery
> *what you getting from claudie?*


 
chebaby

1 Large Quinoa #1 Hair Cream 
1 Protein Rx
1 Fortifying Rx.

That's all.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> Welp.  My Tiiva Naturals Arrived!  Very Fast Shipping.
> 
> I will try the Green Tea L-I (instead of Enso Blue Malva) to see if I want to order more before the Sale Ends on the 15th.
> 
> The Oil has a Pointy-Tipped Bottle and I like that for easy application.  The DC'er has a light Coffee-Cocoa Butter Scent.
> 
> Lemme go smell this Oil.erplexed


does the leave in smell like dr pepper to you


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> 1 Large Quinoa #1 Hair Cream
> 1 Protein Rx
> 1 Fortifying Rx.
> 
> That's all.


cool. i thought about trying other things from her but i decided to just stick with the protein every once in a while.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *does the leave in smell like dr pepper to you*


 
@chebaby Mine smells really 'herbally' like AO Island Naturals or AO Jojoba. 

The Oil Stanks! It smells like Food. Garlicky. Almost. But I don't think Garlic is in it.



chebaby said:


> *cool. i thought about trying other things from her but i decided to just stick with the protein every once in a while.*


 
Yeah, I like the Shea Pomade and both Ends #1 & 2. There are quite a few products from her I really lurve.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby Mine smells really 'herbally' like AO Island Naturals or AO Jojoba.
> 
> The Oil Stanks! It smells like Food. Garlicky. Almost. But I don't think Garlic is in it.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I like the Shea Pomade and both Ends #1 & 2. There are quite a few products from her I really lurve.


i had the AO island naturals and i dont exactly remember what it smelled like but i remember hating the smell and the performance. ive never had the jojoba one though.

i heard the shea pomade and ends cream were good.


im watching my new favorite youtuber louloumatou.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby  Not sure if Imma be able to use this Oil.  It's extremely pungent.

Ltown You got the Tiiva Oil right?  What do you think?

Yeah AO Island Naturals is herbal smelling.  I don't mind the scent of the Green Tea L-I.  I may DC with the DC'er this wash day too.  

It doesn't look very thick, but I hope it performs nicely.  

I'll use the GT L-I and the DC'er this week to see if I want to order a couple more bottles.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby  Not sure if Imma be able to use this Oil.  It's extremely pungent.
> 
> @Ltown You got the Tiiva Oil right?  What do you think?
> 
> Yeah AO Island Naturals is herbal smelling.  I don't mind the scent of the Green Tea L-I.  I may DC with the DC'er this wash day too.
> 
> It doesn't look very thick, but I hope it performs nicely.
> 
> I'll use the GT L-I and the DC'er this week to see if I want to order a couple more bottles.


you may have to pre poo with it. or oil your scalp over night with it. its a growth oil right? maybe just use it the night before you know you are going to co wash or shampoo


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *you may have to pre poo with it. or oil your scalp over night with it. its a growth oil right? maybe just use it the night before you know you are going to co wash or shampoo*


 
chebaby

Gurl....I wish you could smell it....  ......


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Gurl....I wish you could smell it....  ......


naw no thank you


----------



## bronzebomb

chebaby said:


> this is a common practice in some braid shops. when i would tell them no they couldnt snip along the twists they would be pissed and call me difficult but i was paranoid they would cut my hair.
> sorry this happened to you.


 
so basically I'm screwed, huh?  Will I have to cut my hair?  Or just have uneven hair...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *naw no thank you*


 
@chebaby

Hmp. I know that's Right. Trust Me, You Don't Want to!

_*if you ever see it at your natural store, give it a quick whiff and lemme know*_


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Hmp. I know that's Right. Trust Me, You Don't Want to!
> 
> _*if you ever see it at your natural store, give it a quick whiff and lemme know*_


i will. maybe im still getting over smelling the leave in.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *i will. maybe im still getting over smelling the leave in.*


 
chebaby

Hush Girl.......


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Hush Girl.......


lmao


----------



## 13StepsAhead

Hey ladies checking in from my vaca... I've only been away 2 days and I already feel refreshed. I took down that sew-in because it was starting to pull too tight   so I packed some things I wanted to use up.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

13StepsAhead said:


> Hey ladies checking in from my vaca... I've only been away 2 days and I already feel refreshed. I took down that sew-in because it was starting to pull too tight  *so I packed some things I wanted to use up.*


 
13StepsAhead

Hey 13!  That was Smart Girlie!  Gone & Get Down.  Hope you're having a good time.


----------



## 13StepsAhead

IDareT'sHair I'm having a really good time even better because I didn't bring my work computer with me.


----------



## Eisani

tiffers said:


> @Eisani I'm still here, E!!!  Just came back a few weeks ago.


 Hey tiffers! I misseded you! I see u natchal now too.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

13StepsAhead  You didn't need to.  Maybe you can get some clarity on your job and things being away from it.

Good For you!  I don't even want them calling me when I'm off.


----------



## chebaby

bronzebomb said:


> so basically I'm screwed, huh?  Will I have to cut my hair?  Or just have uneven hair...


well from what i gather, when they cut the hair its just to make it neat because sometimes there are little hairs sticking from the twists. it shouldnt be a lot of hair unless they did a crappy job and then cut it to make it look bettererplexed
how much is gone?
maybe its not as bad as it seems.


----------



## Ltown

IDareT'sHair said:


> chebaby  Not sure if Imma be able to use this Oil.  It's extremely pungent.
> 
> Ltown You got the Tiiva Oil right?  What do you think?
> 
> Yeah AO Island Naturals is herbal smelling.  I don't mind the scent of the Green Tea L-I.  I may DC with the DC'er this wash day too.
> 
> It doesn't look very thick, but I hope it performs nicely.
> 
> I'll use the GT L-I and the DC'er this week to see if I want to order a couple more bottles.




IDareT'sHair, you know I don't check things out for weeksbut for you i just smelled it  must  be the ylang ylang.  Wow its growth oil so i hope i gets something  i'm going to bed, been off of work for 1 1/2.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ltown  Ylang Ylang smells like that? .............


----------



## beautyaddict1913

Hello ladies. I posted some stuff on the exchange board! Im about to go watch Toya's family affair and hope I have a message by the time I come back (wishful thinking lol).

bronzebomb I wouldn't cut my hair unless it looks obviously horrible. You wear it curly anyway and curls are naturally layered all over. I know I have 17 different lengths on my head. My hair grows in a V-shape! Don't stress about it, everybody has setbacks and u just learn from them and continue to take really good care of your hair!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

beautyaddict1913

Nice Sale Ms. Beauty!


----------



## divachyk

Use 1 Buy 1 is its on sitcom, how can you have time for anything else @beautyaddict1913? I have a hard time keeping up with this thread, shoot.


----------



## bronzebomb

chebaby said:


> well from what i gather, when they cut the hair its just to make it neat because sometimes there are little hairs sticking from the twists. it shouldnt be a lot of hair unless they did a crappy job and then cut it to make it look bettererplexed
> how much is gone?
> maybe its not as bad as it seems.


 


beautyaddict1913 said:


> Hello ladies. I posted some stuff on the exchange board! Im about to go watch Toya's family affair and hope I have a message by the time I come back (wishful thinking lol).
> 
> @bronzebomb I wouldn't cut my hair unless it looks obviously horrible. You wear it curly anyway and curls are naturally layered all over. I know I have 17 different lengths on my head. My hair grows in a V-shape! Don't stress about it, everybody has setbacks and u just learn from them and continue to take really good care of your hair!


 
 It looks bad to me.  I have to put gel on it to  lay it down.  But I guess you are right...why cut it.  I'll just keep it protected for a year for it to grow out.  NO more "professional" braiders!  I'll just do it myself and take a few days to do it.  It takes me so long...that's why I went to her.  

When I get depressed I eat... I wish I was near Hooters!  That's my favorite chicken wing spot! 

Good night.


----------



## divachyk

Was not impressed with BFH Desert Moisturizer as a daily moisturizer (used it tonight for the first time). I have yet to use it as a DC.


----------



## Ltown

bronzebomb said:


> It looks bad to me.  I have to put gel on it to  lay it down.  But I guess you are right...why cut it.  I'll just keep it protected for a year for it to grow out.  NO more "professional" braiders!  I'll just do it myself and take a few days to do it.  It takes me so long...that's why I went to her.
> 
> When I get depressed I eat... I wish I was near Hooters!  That's my favorite chicken wing spot!
> 
> Good night.



bronzebomb, I'm sorry for you.  It will grow back, i'm a testment to that and feel your pain i ate alot too now i'm sorry for the weight gain and on super diets PS is the way to go, and not notice it.




chebaby, that bella cap is too much i need to sell mine too.  I like my mastex cap and only wish it had temperature control other than high low. Um maybe there is one out there.


----------



## Ltown

Good morning!  I'm up off to work!  I was looking for heat cap with more setting why on ebay when my search showed Pibbs dryers on the price rise $437  but i found one $309, got it finally heck don't need a heat cap the dryer will full fill that and more.  Dd will be back home for that ps order since they like to drop off stuff.  PJ happy now


----------



## divachyk

Good Morning! Have a gread day ladies.


----------



## SimJam

Mornin laydeeeez.

I finally got to try out some of the products i ordered.

HV sent a shikakai fruity shampoo bar with my order that i used to wash my hair - took a while to lather, but that was probably because of productd on my hair. by the second lather I was all good. Never had a shampoo product that i could altually finger detangle with. My hair was soft and fluffy after washing out.

I used the SitriNilla to do an overnight DC. I wasnt aprticularly impressed with it going on bc it doesnt have much slip. but by time I had done half my hair and checked the first couple sections Id applied to .... ummm yep NIIIICE !

needless to say this morning my hair was even more yummy.

twisted up with whipped gelly this morning after rinsing out the SitriNilla

me likey these HV prods .... Miss BJ will get my monies again  And Ive found a replacement for BFH moisture conditioners  grin:


----------



## natura87

Yestrday morning I was up until 3 in the morning detangling and washing my hair. I had to use a sulfate becuase I had quite a bit of build up. I wore a wash and go puff(my staple style) yesterday. I might twists it up today.

I have one more use of the sulfate poo (Suave Naturals Tropical Coconut) so that will probably be sometime in August. My hair needed a deep cleansing so I grabbed that instead of Burts Bee's Soy and Pomegranate. After shampooing I used Giovanni TTTT and YTCarrots to condition and detangle some more.  I have a little less than 1/3 of the TTTT left but its holding on because I dont use it to often because its more of a cleansing conditioner and I prefer moisturizing ones. The YTCarrots is gone, I think I have one or 2 backups.

My ends feel better, I guess all it needed was some TLC.


----------



## Ese88

bronzebomb, I 'm so sorry to hear that. The same thing happened to me at the beginning of the year. It was moreso my ends because they were really bushy and would stick right out of the braids. I asked her not to trim it but she promised she wouldn't cut my hair. Why was my hair falling on my lap? I was so angry with her, I don't let them do it anymore no matter what, but I didn't cut it because i already had very short hair. I was more worried about getting splits because I knew she didn't use hair shears.


----------



## bronzebomb

Bee Mine Customer Appreciation Sale 15% off 
Saturday July 9 One Day Sale
coupon code: JULYBEE


----------



## IDareT'sHair

SimJam  Jammie!  You need HV Moist 24/7, MoistPRO and Acai Phyto Berry conditioners.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ltown

My Mastex has:  Low, Med, High Speed(s).  Hmp.  Which one do you have with just High/Low?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

UPDATE Girls!  I smelled my 2nd Bottle of Tiiva Oil this morning and it smells absolutely nothing like the one I smelled last night?  Nothing.

Interesting.  I plan to M&S with this one tonight.


----------



## SimJam

IDareT'sHair said:


> @SimJam Jammie! You need HV Moist 24/7, MoistPRO and Acai Phyto Berry conditioners.


 

LOL @ simjam jammie

IDareT'sHair  I was eyeing the acai phyto berry, only because it sounded interesting 
what do you all use the moist pro and moist 24/7 for? just co-washing or do you DC with them?


figure I'll be a hualin come BF sales  and i love that we can just order refills for the SitriNilla

I untwisted a section of hair just to see how the whipped jelly was working and my hair actually feels silky ... my hair NEVER feels silky


----------



## IDareT'sHair

SimJam

I only Cowash with all the Hairvedas.  I only DC'er with Sitrinillah.


----------



## chebaby

hey ladies
Ltown, so you got a pibbs? 
i like the IDEA of the bella nutri cap but i dont need it. i guess its good since its cordless and you can walk around the house with it.

IDareT'sHair, so the smell is different huh?  i know ive said this before but i seriously think im over small companies. i like to support them but not if i dont know what im getting. i keep thinking about the DM dcc and thinking maybe i should use it since i paid for it. but then im like what if she left out ingredients, or added some in just because it was laying around, whats up with the smell change? was that even on purpose??? i mean c'mon.


im so serious i think when my stash is gone i will stick with oyin, cj, AO, giovanni, and thats probably it. i dont even think im gonna keep kbb around. oh and ill stick with komaza too.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

They Refunded my Money for the 1 Oil.  It was quick.  So, I definitely give them 2 Thumbs Up on Customer Service.  That's a Big plus in my book.  

I will probably place another order for more GT L-I and DC'er before the Sale is over.

The Difference between the 2 are like day & night.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> They Refunded my Money for the 1 Oil.  It was quick.  So, I definitely give them 2 Thumbs Up on Customer Service.  That's a Big plus in my book.
> 
> I will probably place another order for more GT L-I and DC'er before the Sale is over.
> 
> The Difference between the 2 are like day & night.


so is the second one an actual scent(fruits, flowers)? or is it that you think the first smell was because the oil went bad?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *so is the second one an actual scent(fruits, flowers)?* or is it that you think the first smell was because the oil went bad?


 
chebaby  No it's more "Herbally Smelling" (Lightly scented).  

The one last night smelled like *Strong Garlic Oil, Onion Powder and Peppers* or something you would use to cook with.  With a Lasting Odor.

The Mix was/is just different.


----------



## Ltown

IDareT'sHair said:


> Ltown
> 
> My Mastex has:  Low, Med, High Speed(s).  Hmp.  Which one do you have with just High/Low?




IDareT'sHair, i have the same but it not getting hot.  So did you return the oils to tiiva?


chebaby
Yes, i order it so i can dc and dry hair.  I don't feel like warming up the gels for the bella that too much extra like the steamer.  
I just want to plug it in and use it


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ltown  I'm keeping the one and have started using it.  

Yep.  I plan to return the Stank One back to them.


----------



## beautyaddict1913

Hello ladies! Its raining cats and dawgs here! I want to do my hair since I am getting it done tomoro....my sister is paying for me to go to the person she uses, I've never been to this person before....wish me luck! I feel like I take a small risk everytime I protective style! Just 3 more risks this year and Im done for a while lol. My hair has really grown from March til now...I really cant contribute it to anything in particular - I am not consistent with vitamins or growth aids.

Still havent bought anything - I think I will go ahead and get my SSI "off lay-away" lol (been sittin in my cart collecting dust). I just got out of traffic court for a speeding ticket and I had an attorney and still gotta pay a hefty fine bcuz it wasnt dismissed -ughh, depressing! Cutting into my "disposable income" lol!


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby  No it's more "Herbally Smelling" (Lightly scented).
> 
> The one last night smelled like *Strong Garlic Oil, Onion Powder and Peppers* or something you would use to cook with.  With a Lasting Odor.
> 
> The Mix was/is just different.


oh well i guess its like medicine, in order for it to work it must stank or taste baderplexed


----------



## chebaby

beautyaddict1913 said:


> Hello ladies! Its raining cats and dawgs here! I want to do my hair since I am getting it done tomoro....my sister is paying for me to go to the person she uses, I've never been to this person before....wish me luck! I feel like I take a small risk everytime I protective style! Just 3 more risks this year and Im done for a while lol. My hair has really grown from March til now...I really cant contribute it to anything in particular - I am not consistent with vitamins or growth aids.
> 
> Still havent bought anything - I think I will go ahead and get my SSI "off lay-away" lol (been sittin in my cart collecting dust). I just got out of traffic court for a speeding ticket and I had an attorney and still gotta pay a hefty fine bcuz it wasnt dismissed -ughh, depressing! Cutting into my "disposable income" lol!


i see you made your sale cool.

sorry about traffic court. ive never been and hope i never do. i do love the show parking wars though


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

Gurl....


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Gurl....


----------



## Ltown

IDareT'sHair said:


> chebaby  No it's more "Herbally Smelling" (Lightly scented).
> 
> The one last night smelled like *Strong Garlic Oil, Onion Powder and Peppers* or something you would use to cook with.  With a Lasting Odor.
> 
> The Mix was/is just different.





IDareT'sHair said:


> Ltown  I'm keeping the one and have started using it.
> 
> Yep.  I plan to return the Stank One back to them.


IDareT'sHair, so true even my garlic oil didn't stank like that.  I email them its the eo, they have no return policy?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ltown said:


> @IDareT'sHair, *so true even my garlic oil didn't stank like that. *I email them its the eo, they have no return policy?


 
Ltown

Last night you musta' been to tired to respond correctly..... 

Cause you didn't say you smelled what I was smelling. ........


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My Oils from:  "From Nature With Love" Shipped today.


----------



## beautyaddict1913

Hey guys, did Claudie respond to ur inquiries regarding a sale?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

beautyaddict1913 said:


> *Hey guys, did Claudie respond to ur inquiries regarding a sale?*


 
beautyaddict1913

I haven't heard from her yet.  This is her 1st day back.  

_*you should e-mail her*_


----------



## IDareT'sHair

IDareT'sHair said:


> @beautyaddict1913
> 
> I haven't heard from her yet. This is her 1st day back.
> 
> _**you should e-mail her**_


 
beautyaddict1913  Did you do it Beauty??????oke:

chebaby
beautyaddict1913  What are Ya'll Doin?


----------



## beautyaddict1913

lol....u know I have not lol...let me get all the details before I start harassing her, I don't want to be inappropriate lol...where did she go when she was away - like vacation or did she have a medical procedure?


----------



## beautyaddict1913

T, Im about to wash my hair and steam with Komaza Olive and detangle with CTDG.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

beautyaddict1913 said:


> lol....u know I have not lol...let me get all the details before I start harassing her, I don't want to be inappropriate lol...where did she go when she was away - like vacation or did she have a medical procedure?


 
beautyaddict1913

I'll pm you.


----------



## chebaby

im here trying to figure out what i want to buy next. i really want the curl rehab but then again thats a lot of money. i can buy more than one somethings with that money lmao.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

beautyaddict1913  You were unsure about the Komaza Olive.  Will be interested to see what you think this time.  It's actually very good.  So is the Intensive.

btw:  I got a Shipping Notice from Enso.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> im here trying to figure out what i want to buy next. *i really want the curl rehab but then again thats a lot of money. i can buy more than one somethings with that money lmao.*


 
chebaby  Yeah, You can, but you are STANS-ING for CJ Now and that Rehab would be so worth it.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby  Yeah, You can, but you are STANS-ING for CJ Now and that Rehab would be so worth it.


stop trying to make me push pay no


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *stop trying to make me push pay no*


 
chebaby 

You Will Kick Yourself if you buy some sub-par stuff when you can have what you really want.  

What you really really want.  Gone Gurl and Hit "Pay Now"oke:

Just Hit It Girloke: Check Out & Pay Now


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> You Will Kick Yourself if you buy some sub-par stuff when you can have what you really want.
> 
> *What you really really want.*  Gone Gurl and Hit "Pay Now"oke:
> 
> Just Hit It Girloke: Check Out & Pay Now


now you know i never truly know what that is


----------



## mkd

Hi everybody.  I cowashed and used Kbb sa for a leave in and had a really pretty bun today.  I kind of want to co wash everyday but I know I will end up with a hot arse mess on my head.


----------



## Ltown

IDareT'sHair said:


> beautyaddict1913
> 
> I haven't heard from her yet.  This is her 1st day back.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _*you should e-mail her*_





IDareT'sHair said:


> Ltown
> 
> Last night you musta' been to tired to respond correctly.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cause you didn't say you smelled what I was smelling. ........





IDareT'sHair, I was tired but smell them all this morning, STANK




No sale from Claudie, i emailed her!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby  I think you'd be happy with that Purchase.  I wish you could get a discount tho'.  15%-20%.erplexed


----------



## beautyaddict1913

IDareT'sHair sent! *crosses fingers waiting for response*


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ltown said:


> *No sale from Claudie, i emailed her!*


 


beautyaddict1913 said:


> @IDareT'sHair *sent! *crosses fingers waiting for response**


 
beautyaddict1913 Ltown

Gurl.....Uncross them Fangers.


----------



## bronzebomb

I can't believe you ll are acting this way about Curl Junkie!  The only one that's saying it's just alright is hannan.  If I didn't have so much product to use up I swear I will press "pay now"

Does anyone have the Honey Butta?

I also need to try that smoothing lotion now that my hair is a bed of fly-a-ways.


----------



## beautyaddict1913

bronzebomb I didnt care for the honeybutta but destine2grow loves it. I wanna give the smoothing lotion a try and I have high hopes for the other products I have by her!


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby  I think you'd be happy with that Purchase.  I wish you could get a discount tho'.  15%-20%.erplexed


i know right??? gimme some kinda sale.


IDareT'sHair said:


> @beautyaddict1913 @Ltown
> 
> Gurl.....Uncross them Fangers.





bronzebomb said:


> I can't believe you ll are acting this way about Curl Junkie!  The only one that's saying it's just alright is @hannan.  If I didn't have so much product to use up I swear I will press "pay now"
> 
> Does anyone have the Honey Butta?
> 
> I also need to try that smoothing lotion now that my hair is a bed of fly-a-ways.


i have the honey butter and i like it. i didnt care to much for it when i first went natural because every thing made my hair hard. but now i love it. i dont HAVE to have it. i wouldnt call it a staple but i do love it. it keeps my hair soft and i used it for a braid out and only certain kinda products work for my braid outs. in fact out of all the gazillion products i have only 2 things work for my braid outs. that oyin dew, and cj honey butta. now the dew is better and lasts longer(i can get up to a week long hair) but they both work.
i need to try the honey butta on a wash and go.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@chebaby beautyaddict1913

Nice Reviews Che/Beauty on the Honey Butta'. Thanks

I know @Brownie518 likes it really well and told me I should pick up a Jar. Maybe I will one day. (And yes, we're both Relaxed).


----------



## Eisani

Hey yall! Cowashed this morning w/V05 Pomegranate and something. I used 3/4 of a bottle, but it smelled nice lol. 

On my first try with CJ, I had the Honey Butta nem and the Banana & Hibiscus one and  did not like either. I've toyed w/repurchasing and trying because the other things I've revisited I actually like now. 

I'm gon be patient for Claudie and see what's good. I wanna try, but I'll hold off. Wait, is she the one that tried to cut the monkey on FB? Naw I'm not talking about BFH, I'm talking about something else 

I'm glad I didn't give Tiiva my montees. I can't stand inconsistent scents and ****.


----------



## bronzebomb

I'm going to do a mini purchase I know before BF.  I'm trying to fool myself.  But I usually can't wait.  But I am determined to wait for a sale.  Do CJ have sales?  I normally only see the vendors with a 15-20% off coupon.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby @beautyaddict1913
> 
> Nice Reviews Che/Beauty on the Honey Butta'. Thanks
> 
> I know @Brownie518 likes it really well and told me I should pick up a Jar. Maybe I will one day. (And yes, we're both Relaxed).


yea i think youd like the honey butter. it looks thick but its not heavy. its weird. the texture is actually very similar to the hibiscus conditioner you love.


Eisani said:


> Hey yall! Cowashed this morning w/V05 Pomegranate and something. I used 3/4 of a bottle, but it smelled nice lol.
> 
> On my first try with CJ, I had the Honey Butta nem and the Banana & Hibiscus one and  did not like either. I've toyed w/repurchasing and trying because the other things I've revisited I actually like now.
> 
> I'm gon be patient for Claudie and see what's good. I wanna try, but I'll hold off. Wait, is she the one that tried to cut the monkey on FB? Naw I'm not talking about BFH, *I'm talking about something else*


refresh my memories


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Eisani Hey E! How's it Going? Did your Hair Recover from the Sun/Heat?


----------



## chebaby

bronzebomb said:


> I'm going to do a mini purchase I know before BF.  I'm trying to fool myself.  But I usually can't wait.  But I am determined to wait for a sale.  Do CJ have sales?  I normally only see the vendors with a 15-20% off coupon.


i think she only has sales 2-3 times a year. according to NC her next one wont be until BF


----------



## Eisani

chebaby said:


> yea i think youd like the honey butter. it looks thick but its not heavy. its weird. the texture is actually very similar to the hibiscus conditioner you love.
> 
> refresh my memories


I'll PM you.

I'm sitting here blinking at all yall talking about waiting until BF to buy stuff. That's 5 months from now. That's like, half a year. My fangas get to twitching if it's been two weeks let alone half a year. Black Friday? That's next year!  *you know junkies get to exaggerating*


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> i think she only has sales 2-3 times a year. according to NC her next one wont be until BF


 

chebaby

I'll try the Honey Butta' then perhaps?erplexed  I'll either get it there or CM during one of their Sales (if it's not excluded), but I've never had a problem trying to buy something & it was excluded (except that time I tried to put KBB Luscious Locs in a cart).  

Other than that, everything I've wanted from CM, I've been able to use their Discounts.


----------



## chebaby

Eisani said:


> I'll PM you.
> 
> I'm sitting here blinking at all yall talking about waiting until BF to buy stuff. That's 5 months from now. That's like, half a year. My fangas get to twitching if it's been two weeks let alone half a year. Black Friday? That's next year!  *you know junkies get to exaggerating*


you see i aint saying nothing about holding off until BF. i be done had a break down by then.


----------



## bronzebomb

chebaby said:


> i think she only has sales 2-3 times a year. according to NC her next one wont be until BF


 
Well, that answer that!  I guess I will be waiting.  I have enough products to last until BF 2013.  

maybe the next NC.com sale will help me decide.  Are the products fresh from this vendor?  I typically only purchase from owner of the product.  I've only purchased from one vendor, www.goodhairmart.com and she is no longer selling stuff (from the looks of her website)

Anyone ordering from Bee Mine?  I want to try the Juicy and the Hair Milk.


----------



## Eisani

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Eisani Hey E! How's it Going? Did your Hair Recover from the Sun/Heat?


Hey IDareT'sHair! Things are going ok. I think my hair is okay, I'm just going to keep it loaded w/conditioner and bunned for the next week or so just to make sure it's okay. I just dc'd and rinsed the other day, cowashed today, and will dc again on Friday. I have to remember to use a leave in w/shea butter or just regular shea butter to protect my hair from the sun. I was too busy trying to be cute all weekend.


----------



## chebaby

bronzebomb said:


> Well, that answer that!  I guess I will be waiting.  I have enough products to last until BF 2013.
> 
> maybe the next NC.com sale will help me decide.  Are the products fresh from this vendor?  I typically only purchase from owner of the product.  I've only purchased from one vendor, www.goodhairmart.com and she is no longer selling stuff (from the looks of her website)
> 
> Anyone ordering from Bee Mine?  I want to try the Juicy and the Hair Milk.


her products are fresh. but she aint like these new companies popping up where you gotta stick stuff next to the left overs. her stuff lasts between 12-24 months i think she has a manufacturer.


----------



## beautyaddict1913

chebaby Eisani PM me too! Yall know I stans for Claudie's!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Not Ordering from BM.  The Luscious Dried my Hair out. 

Hmp.  Wait!  Maybe I'll look at the DC'er, now that it comes in a New Scent.  

Lemme go look.


----------



## hannan

I thought aveyou was having random flash sales this month. Maybe all of you guys that want to try CJ can get them then. The last one was 40% right? Or maybe I'm thinking of something else.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Nah...BM is only 15%.  I'll pass.


----------



## chebaby

hannan said:


> I thought aveyou was having random flash sales this month. Maybe all of you guys that want to try CJ can get them then. The last one was 40% right? Or maybe I'm thinking of something else.


yea that was aveyou i forgot about them. let me go add them on FB lol.


----------



## bronzebomb

chebaby said:


> her products are fresh. but she aint like these new companies popping up where you *gotta stick stuff next to the left overs.* her stuff lasts between 12-24 months i think she has a manufacturer.


 


I have yet to put any of my products in the fridge.  If it spoils, Mozeke, It'll be a cold day in Florida before I purchase from them again!

CJ is sounding pretty good.  I have never had problems with Oyin, but I hear that someone's Honey Hemp as spoiled.  I wanted to get the large 32 oz size at the bottling party.  I may refrigerate this if I decide to get it.


----------



## hannan

bronzebomb said:


> I can't believe you ll are acting this way about Curl Junkie!  The only one that's saying it's just alright is @hannan.  If I didn't have so much product to use up I swear I will press "pay now"
> 
> Does anyone have the Honey Butta?
> 
> I also need to try that smoothing lotion now that my hair is a bed of fly-a-ways.



bronzebomb  The only thing that really wowed me was the curl rehab. Loved that! The strawberry ice cream scent was good. I wanted to spoon it out and eat it!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@mkd

Hi mk! How how'd the Interview go?  Did you feel Confident?  Did it Go Well?


----------



## chebaby

i dont know if any of you use CURLS products but they have 30% off today. i may get something.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

bronzebomb I have 2 32 ounce bottles in my Fridge.  I had 3 but sold 1.  This whole time I only thought I had 2 and found another one hiding in my Stash.

Never had a problem with it 'spoiling' and I've had at least 4-5 bottles now.  And the very 1st bottle I got from Charz, I know I had over 6-9 months.  Probably closer to a year.

I may open one after I finish up my HV MoistPRO.  Not sure.


----------



## Zaz

Hey ladies. I washed my hair with devacurl's no poo and finished that sample, although I like it, I won't repurchase because I hate the tingly feeling from anything in the mint family  

I tried Jasmine's A&S to DC with and it was aight. I probably wouldn't repurchase, but in her defense I only ever fall in love at first use with protein DCs because I can immediately tell how well they worked. I only buy moisture DCs to even things out cuz I have to. Tomorrow I'll cowash with the shea rinse.


----------



## Eisani

bronzebomb said:


> I have yet to put any of my products in the fridge.  *If it spoils, Mozeke*, It'll be a cold day in Florida before I purchase from them again!
> 
> CJ is sounding pretty good.  I have never had problems with Oyin, but I hear that someone's Honey Hemp as spoiled.  I wanted to get the large 32 oz size at the bottling party.  I may refrigerate this if I decide to get it.



.......


----------



## bronzebomb

I've never had problems with Oyin....that's why it was hard for me to believe!  Now, I must say that I get mine fresh!  Whatever we bottle that day is what I get.  I may still get it.  

The verdict is still out on the Hair Dew and BSP.  I like the smell intially, then after a few days it gets funky.  (I typically only wash my hair weekly)  

as for BM, you are right 15% is not that much!  Plus, i only like the shampoo bars thus far.  That serum smells like grandpas socks.

I guess the only scents I"m really sold on is KBB...(not the Egyptian Musk


----------



## chebaby

i had a big 32oz of honey hemp and i used that thing so fast it didnt have time to spoil i was using that thing like every other day. i love me some oyin honey hemp. i have a 16oz bottle of it now i need to crack open and use.


----------



## bronzebomb

i wish i had wash-n-go hair!  If I wash this hair everyother day, there would be a dust storm in Baltimore!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Moisturized & Sealed tonight with _Tiiva Green Tea L-I_ and The "not so bad smelling" _Oil_.


----------



## bronzebomb

I just made a request on FB for a pump for the Honey Hemp.  I think the larger sies should have one.


----------



## chebaby

bronzebomb said:


> i wish i had wash-n-go hair!  If I wash this hair everyother day, there would be a dust storm in Baltimore!


i just like the feel of water on my scalp. if i couldnt wash and go but like co washing often i would co wash and bun. but im afraid my ends would get messed up from bunning too much.


----------



## Zaz

OK so that no buy thing is out the window, or it starts again now  

BGLH marketplace still has free shipping no minimum and they had Curls milkshake on sale for $13 (threw in a beautiful curls alaffia leave-in for good measure). And now I bought Curls souffle with the 30% off and requested samples of their cleanser, gel-les'c and cashmere curls. Now I'm done


----------



## chebaby

bronzebomb said:


> I just made a request on FB for a pump for the Honey Hemp.  I think the larger sies should have one.


i agree it was a pain when i had mine to be in the shower tryna squeeze conditioner outta that big ole bottle.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby bronzebomb  Good Point Ladies. 

I should transfer mine into smaller Bottles.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Zaz please leave another review for the A&S after you've used it a coupla' more times.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby @bronzebomb  Good Point Ladies.
> 
> I should transfer mine into smaller Bottles.


yea, or buy some bss pumps.


----------



## Zaz

chebaby I just read the ingredients for CJ daily fix and it contains peppermint, does it feel very tingly?


----------



## Ltown

I just now figure what tiiva growth oil smell like MTG, maybe it suppose to mirror that


----------



## bronzebomb

Does the Honey Hemp and Sitrinillah smell alike to you?  Like an Orange Dreamsicle.


----------



## bronzebomb

chebaby said:


> yea, or buy some bss pumps.


 
They got pumps at your BSS?  

Hmm, I may need to look a little harder.  My BSS has everything else...


----------



## chebaby

Zaz said:


> @chebaby I just read the ingredients for CJ daily fix and it contains peppermint, does it feel very tingly?


no, but its very rare that i feel any type of tingling from a product with pepperminterplexed im not sure why.
but then again most of cj products has peppermint in it.


----------



## chebaby

bronzebomb said:


> They got pumps at your BSS?
> 
> Hmm, I may need to look a little harder.  My BSS has everything else...


yea, usually in the back where they have all the big salon buckets and spray bottles and stuff.


----------



## chebaby

bronzebomb said:


> Does the Honey Hemp and Sitrinillah smell alike to you?  Like an Orange Dreamsicle.


heeeeeeellllllll naw sitrinilla is like orange and vanilla but not the good orange and vanilla like AV curl define the smell was too sweet and sickening to me(sitrinilla).
honey hemp is more like orange and honey. its lighter.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ltown said:


> *I just now figure what tiiva growth oil smell like MTG, maybe it suppose to mirror that*


 
@Ltown I've never smelled MTG, but that 1st Batch I have/had smelled like Garlic Oil, Onion Powder, Feet & Peppers.



bronzebomb said:


> *Does the Honey Hemp and Sitrinillah smell alike to you? Like an Orange Dreamsicle.*


 
@bronzebomb Sitrinillah smells 100 times Better than Honey Hemp. Oyin HH smells Tart & Tangy. Sitrinillah smells Sweet & Fruity.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Ltown I've never smelled MTG, but that 1st Batch I have/had smelled like Garlic Oil, Onion Powder, Feet & Peppers.
> 
> 
> 
> @bronzebomb *Sitrinillah smells 100 times Better than Honey Hemp*. Oyin HH smells Tart & Tangy. Sitrinillah smells Sweet & Fruity.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *heeeeeeellllllll naw* sitrinilla is like orange and vanilla but not the good orange and vanilla like AV curl define the smell was too sweet and sickening to me(sitrinilla).
> honey hemp is more like orange and honey. its lighter.


 
chebaby

ITA.  They smell NOTHING Alike!


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> ITA.  They smell NOTHING Alike!


 you a sitrinilla fan so you bias


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *you a sitrinilla fan so you bias*


 
chebaby

I Am.  I STANS for Sitrinillah.  OHH smells Tangy & Tart. 

Sitrinillah on the other hand is nice and sweet and oh so wonderful.


----------



## bronzebomb

chebaby said:


> heeeeeeellllllll naw sitrinilla is like orange and vanilla but not the good orange and vanilla like AV curl define the smell was too sweet and sickening to me(sitrinilla).
> honey hemp is more like orange and honey. its lighter.


 
I forgot about Afroveda.  yep, they all have the orange scent, one vanilla, one milky, one honey...I can see that.



IDareT'sHair said:


> @Ltown I've never smelled MTG, but that 1st Batch I have/had smelled like Garlic Oil, Onion Powder, Feet & Peppers.
> 
> @bronzebomb Sitrinillah smells 100 times Better than Honey Hemp. Oyin HH smells Tart & Tangy. Sitrinillah smells Sweet & Fruity.


 
I think the Sitrinillah smells better too!!!!  It's stronger.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> I Am.  I STANS for Sitrinillah.  OHH smells Tangy & Tart.
> 
> Sitrinillah on the other hand is nice and sweet and *oh so wonderful*.


----------



## Zaz

bronzebomb Sitrinilla smells much sweeter than honey hemp to me. Also if you check Target or Walmart they have pumps by the larger sized pantene bottles.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

bronzebomb  Yeah Girl, Sitrinillah is the _bomb.com_  It's wonderful.  Like _Dessert_ for your Hair.

OHH is like the Meat & Potatoes. 

Love 'Em Both Tho'.


----------



## Charz

IDareT'sHair I'm prolly at 15% lol I have a while to go.


----------



## divachyk

mkd - let us see that bun.
beautyaddict1913 - sorry about traffic court and the cost associated it with it. But tell us on the real, were you doing it like 90 to nothing on the freeway? I was always told that most people lose in traffic court so all the tickets we (the dh and I) have gotten were just paid without a fight.


----------



## divachyk

@bronzebomb - I'm coming in on the tail end of the convo but are you looking for a pump? Sally's carry them and SitriNillah is yummy. T (@IDareT'sHair) turned me on to and I'm thankful that she did.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Waiting on my Invoice from Claudie.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> Waiting on my Invoice from Claudie.


you just placed an order? dang you dont waste no time lol


----------



## chebaby

http://mynaturalhairstore.com/
has anyone ever ordered from here before?


----------



## bronzebomb

Zaz said:


> @bronzebomb Sitrinilla smells much sweeter than honey hemp to me. Also if you check Target or Walmart they have pumps by the larger sized pantene bottles.


 
:Thankyou:  I'm going to see if I can find a few.



IDareT'sHair said:


> @bronzebomb Yeah Girl, Sitrinillah is the _bomb.com_ It's wonderful. Like _Dessert_ for your Hair.
> 
> OHH is like the Meat & Potatoes.
> 
> Love 'Em Both Tho'.


 
both are staples.  Oyin HH was my first true love



chebaby said:


>


 
you don't like Sitrinillah?????


----------



## chebaby

bronzebomb, girl i cant stand no sitrinilla. i know im by myself on that one my transitioning hair didnt like it and neither does my natural hair.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@chebaby

I think Sitrinillah is my Absolute Favorite. Fav 5 In this Order:

Sitrinillah
Afroveda Ashlii Amla
Jasmine Hibisicus
Curl Junkie Moisture Rehab
Karen's Body Beautiful Luscious Locs/Bee Mine *Tied*


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> http://mynaturalhairstore.com/
> has anyone ever ordered from here before?


 
chebaby

Nope.  But those Camille Rose Products look good.  Wouldn't mind trying those.  The Moisture Max and the Soy One.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> I think Sitrinillah is my Absolute Favorite. Fav 5 In this Order:
> 
> Sitrinillah
> Afroveda Ashlii Amla
> Jasmine Hibisicus
> Curl Junkie Moisture Rehab
> Karen's Body Beautiful Luscious Locs/Bee Mine *Tied*


nice list

i think mine is something like:

AO GPB
claudie protein
mhc olive you
kbb hair mask
jasmines a&s

cj repair me falls somewhere on the list lol.
as much as i love cj rehab i cant put it on the list because its pure moisture. everything on my list is protein or has strengthening properties in it.


----------



## bronzebomb

OMG!  I love Sitrinillah!  I think I like it better than Komaza Care (y'all know i like them).  That SSI Banana Brulee ain't that bad either!

Any conditioner that has coconut oil my hair loves.

There are 2 conditiners that I'm not too fond of...Miss Bhree and Lucious Locks.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Nope.  But those Camille Rose Products look good.  Wouldn't mind trying those.  The Moisture Max and the Soy One.


my local store is getting them and they stink i dont know if they were unscented because they were "try me" and the real one is scented or if thats the real smell. if its the real smell girl its a mess


----------



## chebaby

bronzebomb said:


> OMG!  I love Sitrinillah!  I think I like it better than Komaza Care (y'all know i like them).  That SSI Banana Brulee ain't that bad either!
> 
> Any conditioner that has coconut oil my hair loves.
> 
> There are 2 conditiners that I'm not too fond of...*Miss Bhree* and Lucious Locks.


i always thought the bolded was a hair lotion.


----------



## hannan

chebaby said:


> @bronzebomb, girl i cant stand no sitrinilla. i know im by myself on that one my transitioning hair didnt like it and neither does my natural hair.



You ain't the only one. It's just meh for me.


----------



## bronzebomb

chebaby said:


> i always thought the bolded was a hair lotion.


 

It's a conditioner.  Miss Bhree-Buriti Oil Ultra Hydrating Conditioner...I think a leave in conditioner.  PompousBlue raved about this...erplexed

My favorites:

SSI Banana Brulee
Sitrinillah
Oyin Honey Hemp (I use it for a co-wash, deep, leave-in conditioner) All Purpose
Komaza Intense Moisture and Olive
and yes, Rapid Recovery (miss Jessie's)

***not in order of preference


----------



## chebaby

hannan said:


> You ain't the only one. It's just meh for me.


last time i used it over night and when i woke up i had little white balls all over my head lol.


----------



## bronzebomb

I may have used Miss Bhree incorrectly!  I am just reading the label...only use a dime-sized amount!!!!  I used it when I steamed.


----------



## chebaby

bronzebomb said:


> It's a conditioner.  Miss Bhree-Buriti Oil Ultra Hydrating Conditioner...I think a leave in conditioner.  PompousBlue raved about this...erplexed
> 
> My favorites:
> 
> SSI Banana Brulee
> Sitrinillah
> Oyin Honey Hemp (I use it for a co-wash, deep, leave-in conditioner) All Purpose
> Komaza Intense Moisture and Olive
> and yes, Rapid Recovery (miss Jessie's)
> 
> ***not in order of preference


oyin honey hemo is a staple too for me but i didnt put it on my list.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> my local store is getting them and they stink i dont know if they were unscented because they were "try me" and the real one is scented or if thats the real smell. *if its the real smell girl its a mess*


 
chebaby

SMH  I just ordered the Algae Masque, the SOYlicious and the Moisture Max.  I wish I woulda' saw this before I hit "PayNOW"  You know I'm Fast on the Trigga'.

Lawd....I just got 1 Funky Product off my Hands today.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I don't consider Honey Hemp a DC'er, but I think they say you can DC with it?  

It's thick enough, but for some reason, I don't look at it as a Deep Conditioner.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

bronzebomb

I always Used/Use Ms. Bhree as a Leave In/Daily Moisturizer on Dry Hair.


----------



## bronzebomb

I used the Afro Detangler a few night ago...and it really did a good job of detangling my hair!  It's too pricey to purchase again.  that website is a little fishy!

I don't think it's really a deep conditioner either...it just works!


----------



## mkd

IDareT'sHair, the interview was ok, could have been better but that's ok.  Nothing I can do now.


----------



## mkd

divachyk said:


> mkd - let us see that bun.
> beautyaddict1913 - sorry about traffic court and the cost associated it with it. But tell us on the real, were you doing it like 90 to nothing on the freeway? I was always told that most people lose in traffic court so all the tickets we (the dh and I) have gotten were just paid without a fight.



divachyk, I added pics to my soggy and avatar.  Ok my bun wasn't as cute as I felt like it was but it was nice and neat


----------



## bronzebomb

IDareT'sHair said:


> @bronzebomb
> 
> I always Used/Use Ms. Bhree as a Leave In/Daily Moisturizer on Dry Hair.


 

That's probably why I didn't like it!  I was pissed.  Reading is fundamental!   I'm going to try it again soon.  I wanted to puchase the Ashlii Amala...but didn't want to pay for shipping.  I want more for AfroVeda, I'm just being cheap and I'm disappointed in the turn around on shipping...2 weeks


----------



## IDareT'sHair

mkd

I'm sure you did Fine.  I was thinking about you today.  

I pray it went well.  (Especially if it's something you think you would like to do).


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> SMH  I just ordered the Algae Masque, the SOYlicious and the Moisture Max.  I wish I woulda' saw this before I hit "PayNOW"  *You know I'm Fast on the Trigga'.*
> 
> Lawd....I just got 1 Funky Product off my Hands today.


i see you are girl i dont remember the name of the products i smelled but man they stank. 


IDareT'sHair said:


> I don't consider Honey Hemp a DC'er, but I think they say you can DC with it?
> 
> It's thick enough, but for some reason, I don't look at it as a Deep Conditioner.


i used to deep condition all the time with honey hemp but you know i dont care about a deep conditioner being thick.


----------



## beautyaddict1913

divachyk said:


> @mkd - let us see that bun.
> @beautyaddict1913 - sorry about traffic court and the cost associated it with it. But tell us on the real, were you doing it like 90 to nothing on the freeway? I was always told that most people lose in traffic court so all the tickets we (the dh and I) have gotten were just paid without a fight.


 
divachyk lol! Gurl this was such a LAME ticket! The cop claimed I was going 63 in a 40 (on the feeder about to get on the freeway). The car in front of me obviously saw the cop so when he slowed all the way down I went around to hurry & pass him so that I can get on the freeway and the cop saw me and pulled me over...I never get tickets so I was sooo shook lol! And I wasnt even in a hurry to get anywhere important...smh


----------



## IDareT'sHair

bronzebomb said:


> *That's probably why I didn't like it! I was pissed. Reading is fundamental!  I'm going to try it again soon.* I wanted to puchase the Ashlii Amala...but didn't want to pay for shipping. I want more for AfroVeda, I'm just being cheap and I'm disappointed in the turn around on shipping...2 weeks


 
bronzebomb  Yep.  I Use it Like a Hair Milk.  I like it.

The Ashlii is Wonderful.


----------



## chebaby

@mkd, your bun is so cute and shiny.


----------



## beautyaddict1913

mkd & bronzebomb both have gorgeous new pics! I need to get on it and upgrade my siggy lol


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> i see you are *girl i dont remember the name of the products i smelled but man they stank*.


 
@chebaby

Lawd Che, I can't deal with any more FunkA products right now. Yesterday messed my head all up. 

I think that was the Worse Smelling Purchase I've ever made.

I just can't deal with that right now. Good thing, they had a Coupon Code for orders over $20.00, so I don't feel too bad about that impromptu purchase.


----------



## chebaby

beautyaddict1913 said:


> @mkd & @bronzebomb both have gorgeous new pics! I need to get on it and upgrade my siggy lol


i agree they do.
and i need to update mine too. maybe this weekend lol.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Lawd Che, I can't deal with any more FunkA products right now. Yesterday messed my head all up.
> 
> I think that was the Worse Smelling Purchase I've ever made.
> 
> I just can't deal with that right now. Good thing, they had a Coupon Code for orders over $20.00, so I don't feel too bad about that impromptu purchase.


i hope they dont smell too bad. im going to the store tomorrow so ill sniff them again
i hope they have some new stuff in. i need something new lol. i want beija flor naturals now.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> i hope they dont smell too bad. im going to the store tomorrow so ill sniff them again
> i hope they have some new stuff in. i need something new lol. *i want beija flor naturals now.*


 
@chebaby I haven't heard anything good about themerplexed Ever.

I sent you that one butta'. Did you ever use/try it?

Please smell them thangs tomorrow Gurl and lemme know.  I got the:

Algae Masque
SOYlicious
Jaydan's Moisture Max


----------



## mkd

IDareT'sHair said:


> mkd
> 
> I'm sure you did Fine.  I was thinking about you today.
> 
> I pray it went well.  (Especially if it's something you think you would like to do).


Thanks T, you are so sweet. We'll see.



chebaby said:


> @mkd, your bun is so cute and shiny.





beautyaddict1913 said:


> mkd & bronzebomb both have gorgeous new pics! I need to get on it and upgrade my siggy lol



Thanks ladies!


----------



## bronzebomb

chebaby and beautyaddict1913 Thank you!

I want beija flor naturals too!  The hemp butter and the Creme Brulee, I watched a few videos and the reviews were good. (Tastiredbone, Louloumator and Splinta)


----------



## beautyaddict1913

bronzebomb said:


> OMG! I love Sitrinillah! I think I like it better than Komaza Care (y'all know i like them). That SSI Banana Brulee ain't that bad either!
> 
> Any conditioner that has coconut oil my hair loves.
> 
> There are 2 conditiners that I'm not too fond of...Miss Bhree and Lucious Locks.


 
Sitrinillah is my fave ever! Im always gonna be a hairveda fan! Sitrinillah, Moist 24/7, Hydra-Sillica, Vatika Frosting - I just wish she had a "hair cream" in a jar and a styler with some hold! Havent even tried my whipped gelly but I can already tell the type of hold Im in for! 
I want to get into more Darcy's products. So far I think I like the transitioning creme and the curl creme gel, I will give them a full try in the next few weeks. I have the pumpkin condish & the peach kernel milk which I havent tried and I have the deep condish on the way (got it in a swap). Is there anything else from her line that yall would recommend? I prolly wouldnt get any of those oils Im not really into oils much these days.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby I haven't heard anything good about themerplexed Ever.
> 
> I sent you that one butta'. Did you ever use/try it?
> 
> Please smell them thangs tomorrow Gurl and lemme know.  I got the:
> 
> Algae Masque
> SOYlicious
> Jaydan's Moisture Max


i was just watching some YT videos about the line and yea, nothing good. well not true, some likes the products, some dont, but people are talking about the cs and it aint nice.

girl that butter went bad there was black or green mold in it and the inside of the jar was wet


----------



## chebaby

bronzebomb said:


> @chebaby and @beautyaddict1913 Thank you!
> 
> I want beija flor naturals too!  The hemp butter and the Creme Brulee, I watched a few videos and the reviews were good. (*Tastiredbone,* Louloumator and Splinta)


yea but she said they sent her a nasty email.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

bronzebomb  Interesting.  They gave Beija Flor kudos.  I wasn't impressed.  I felt their CS was _less than Stellar,_ the wait time was way too long and when the products arrived, they appeared Sub-Par.  I got 2 Butterserplexed

I gave both of them away.  I never did hear reviews on them from chebaby robot.  (Who I gave them to)erplexed


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @bronzebomb  Interesting.  They gave Beija Flor kudos.  I wasn't impressed.  I felt their CS was _less than Stellar,_ the wait time was way too long and when the products arrived, they appeared Sub-Par.  I got 2 Butterserplexed
> 
> I gave both of them away.  I never did hear reviews on them from @chebaby @robot.  (Who I gave them to)erplexed


IDareT'sHair, thats cause mine went bad. and you know i love me some butters. but the inside of the jar was wet and i couldnt tell if it was supposed to be that way
yea i heard the cs was bad too.

you know whats funny is that if you say a companies cs is bad then im like well i aint ordering from them, i will not support them. but being able to get them locally is making it hard for me too stop buying stuff


----------



## mkd

beautyaddict1913 said:


> Sitrinillah is my fave ever! Im always gonna be a hairveda fan! Sitrinillah, Moist 24/7, Hydra-Sillica, Vatika Frosting - I just wish she had a "hair cream" in a jar and a styler with some hold! Havent even tried my whipped gelly but I can already tell the type of hold Im in for!
> I want to get into more Darcy's products. So far I think I like the transitioning creme and the curl creme gel, I will give them a full try in the next few weeks. I have the pumpkin condish & the peach kernel milk which I havent tried and I have the deep condish on the way (got it in a swap). Is there anything else from her line that yall would recommend? I prolly wouldnt get any of those oils Im not really into oils much these days.



I really like curling cream gel or something like that. It's nice.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@chebaby

WOW! That's too bad. I did not know that? I only opened it to smell it. 

Never used it/touched it at all. Nothing. (so it had to be like that).

Yeah, I've heard several bad "CS" stories about them and I felt they were slow, curt attitude and just not user friendly.

I purchased mine off Esty.

If you do decide to retry/rebuy let me know what you think.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> WOW! That's too bad. I did not know that? I only opened it to smell it.
> 
> *Never used it/touched it at all. Nothing. (so it had to be like that).*
> 
> Yeah, I've heard several bad "CS" stories about them and I felt they were slow, curt attitude and just not user friendly.
> 
> I purchased mine off Esty.
> 
> If you do decide to retry/rebuy let me know what you think.


oh no im not blaming you. i know it had to be that way. i remember someone saying that a product goes bad way before you even see mold so it had to be that way for a long time already.
now i dont know if im gonna purchase or not.

but i did decided not to get the 32oz cj just yet. ill wait. ill get the 8oz along with the daily fix this weekend. ill probably get the big jar on BF.


----------



## bronzebomb

OH NO!  You know I don't do spoilage!  I'm not purchasing.  I'm good.

as for Tastiredbone...she doesn't like anything!  Girl, I watch her for entertainment purposes only!  Our hair is TOTALLY different.  

Well, I guess, I just need a few more things to completed my Junkie Journey...Curl Junkie, OHM Sweet Hair pudding, and SSI Okra.  I think that's it.  I'm not trying the new stuff, Enso, Tiiva, ASIAN  I can't take the disappointment.  Once AfroVeda gets on board, She needs the same shipping deal as KBB, I've found my top lines.


----------



## beautyaddict1913

yup beija flor naturals looks sooo rinky dink to me. The jars look like "who's lil girl is puttin the labels on these jars like this here?" lol, stickers look all crooked! I like handmade products but without the homemade look lol


----------



## chebaby

beautyaddict1913 said:


> yup beija flor naturals looks sooo rinky dink to me. The jars look like "who's lil girl is puttin the labels on these jars like this here?" lol, stickers look all crooked! *I like handmade products but without the homemade look lol*



i agree with the bolded.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

beautyaddict1913 said:


> yup beija flor naturals looks sooo rinky dink to me. *The jars look like "who's lil girl is puttin the labels on these jars like this here?" lol, stickers look all crooked! I like handmade products but without the homemade look lol*


 
@beautyaddict1913 Exactly. It was as rinky-dink as that Amaka stuff (or whatever her name was) It was just a total turn-off.  

And I had waited so long for that mess, when it finally did come, I gave it away. I didn't want it.

And now I find out it had wata'/moisture in it. .......... 

When I asked them the status of my order, they said something like: _ "It will get there when it gets there"_  Some Snarky Response.


----------



## mkd

beautyaddict1913 said:


> yup beija flor naturals looks sooo rinky dink to me. The jars look like "who's lil girl is puttin the labels on these jars like this here?" lol, stickers look all crooked! I like handmade products but without the homemade look lol



Lolol


----------



## beautyaddict1913

bronzebomb said:


> OH NO! You know I don't do spoilage! I'm not purchasing. I'm good.
> 
> as for Tastiredbone...she doesn't like anything! Girl, I watch her for entertainment purposes only! Our hair is TOTALLY different.
> 
> Well, I guess, I just need a few more things to completed my Junkie Journey...Curl Junkie, OHM Sweet Hair pudding, and SSI Okra. I think that's it. I'm not trying the new stuff, Enso, Tiiva, ASIAN I can't take the disappointment. Once AfroVeda gets on board, She needs the same shipping deal as KBB, I've found my top lines.


 
SSI Okra & those 2 curl junkie products are the only things Im missing but I wouldnt dare say Im done, but its great to find your staples...Im pretty much trying to stop dating conditioners and Im marrying Moist 24/7....was considering an affair with the new SSI Pomegranate but it has a lot of olive oil in it and Im thinking that my hair is kind of iffy about olive oil....I have always said this when I was transitioning but Im not for certain just yet!


----------



## divachyk

mkd cute bun!
beautyaddict1913 - that was a lame ticket. If I'm gonna get a ticket, I prefer it to be because I was DOING IT on the highway. I mean tearing it up!


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @beautyaddict1913 Exactly. It was as rinky-dink as that Amaka stuff (or whatever her name was) It was just a total turn-off.
> 
> And I had waited so long for that mess, when it finally did come, I gave it away. I didn't want it.
> 
> And now I find out it had wata'/moisture in it. ..........
> 
> *When I asked them the status of my order, they said something like:  "It will get there when it gets there"  Some Snarky Response.*



no they didnt. say it aint so. what a mess.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> [/B]
> *no they didnt. say it aint so. what a mess*.


 
chebaby

The Response made me not even want the Mess.  It was real Stank.

They were as nast'tay if not nast'stayer than Ori O.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> The Response made me not even want the Mess.  It was real Stank.
> 
> They were as nast'tay if not nast'stayer than Ori O.


girl that is a mess. i would have cancelled my order right then and there. the thing is these small companies and salon stylists have it all back wards. because they know we spend a lot on our hair they think we need them. thats why stylists will book 4-5 people at the same time, come late, cut your hair when you tell them no. and thats the same reason why these small companies get they neck rolling while they typing these mean emails, because they know we pjs but i dont NEED none of these companies. this is my hobby but my hair will survive and thrive with wata and oil. they better ask somebody


----------



## beautyaddict1913

smh....these folks and these ol' shade tree hair product companies...yall know I never hear anything about Marie Dean....have yall tried her?


----------



## beautyaddict1913

chebaby said:


> girl that is a mess. i would have cancelled my order right then and there. the thing is these small companies and salon stylists have it all back wards. because they know we spend a lot on our hair they think we need them. thats why stylists will book 4-5 people at the same time, come late, cut your hair when you tell them no. and thats the same reason why these small companies get they neck rolling while they typing these mean emails, because they know we pjs but i dont NEED none of these companies. *this is my hobby but my hair will survive and thrive with wata and oil. they better ask somebody*


 
gurl u betta tell em! Running water, S-curl, v05, shea butter, and evoo is all u need and some eco styler gel for special ocassions lol!!


----------



## mkd

divachyk said:


> mkd cute bun!
> beautyaddict1913 - that was a lame ticket. If I'm gonna get a ticket, I prefer it to be because I was DOING IT on the highway. I mean tearing it up!



Thank you divachyk


----------



## chebaby

beautyaddict1913 said:


> gurl u betta tell em! Running water, S-curl, v05, shea butter, and evoo is all u need and some eco styler gel for special ocassions lol!!


naw mean??? my hair will probably be happy i stop using all htese whatchumacallits in my hair


----------



## chebaby

they use marie dean on NC but i never hear about it over here. i dont like the packaging


----------



## bronzebomb

anyone uses Anita Grant?  they are bac instock at Hairrogant.


----------



## chebaby

bronzebomb said:


> anyone uses Anita Grant?  they are bac instock at Hairrogant.


everything i used by anita grant i felt was over hyped. i was eager to try her stuff and when i got it i wasnt fond of the smells or what it did for my hair. i wouldnt purchase again.


----------



## Charz

chebaby ITA on the AG products


----------



## bronzebomb

I have not tried Uncle Funky's Daughter...


----------



## hannan

Oh yeah! I remember everyone and their mom had a hairgasm over her rhassoul but I ended up swapping most of mine with tastiredbone.


----------



## bronzebomb

http://curliecutie.com/

Nice video for the newbie!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=shwKz2i7i9I&feature=player_embedded


----------



## Shay72

Look I know these fools not still shooting off fireworks!!!!

UFD is calling my name with those clever product names & packaging. My SSI is still sitting in the cart too beautyaddict1913.

Finished SSI's Fortifying Masque. Already got some sitting in my cart.

I love Tastiredbone & Splinta. Tasti is so funny when she "No, " I feel like she is a picky pj like me.


----------



## beautyaddict1913

Hello ladies! My bestie Claudie emailed me back lol & she stated that she had not planned on havin a sale but she will have one just for us!!! I told her how much we were looking forward to it! She stated that she will let me knx about the percentage off since she has to calculate it since the raw materials have become more expensive! I don't care how much she gives us off that's LOVE & awesome customer service!

I'm supposed to be sleep! Be back tomoro!


----------



## Shay72

beautyaddict1913 said:


> Hello ladies! My bestie Claudie emailed me back lol & she stated that she had not planned on havin a sale but she will have one just for us!!! I told her how much we were looking forward to it! She stated that she will let me knx about the percentage off since she has to calculate it since the raw materials have become more expensive! I don't care how much she gives us off that's LOVE & awesome customer service!
> 
> I'm supposed to be sleep! Be back tomoro!


 She posted on FB that her customers had been e-mailing and asking about a sale so she said she will have one. She also said the new website will be up in August.


----------



## Ltown

beautyaddict1913 said:


> Hello ladies! My bestie Claudie emailed me back lol & she stated that she had not planned on havin a sale but she will have one just for us!!! I told her how much we were looking forward to it! She stated that she will let me knx about the percentage off since she has to calculate it since the raw materials have become more expensive! I don't care how much she gives us off that's LOVE & awesome customer service!
> 
> I'm supposed to be sleep! Be back tomoro!


 


Shay72 said:


> She posted on FB that her customers had been e-mailing and asking about a sale so she said she will have one. She also said the new website will be up in August.


 
Awesome ladies, thanks!


----------



## divachyk

IDareT'sHair said:


> I don't consider Honey Hemp a DC'er, but I think they say you can DC with it?
> 
> It's thick enough, but for some reason, I don't look at it as a Deep Conditioner.


 


IDareT'sHair said:


> @bronzebomb
> 
> I always Used/Use Ms. Bhree as a Leave In/Daily Moisturizer on Dry Hair.


 
IDareT'sHair - how do you use your OHH?
IDareT'sHair and bronzebomb - WITW is Ms. Bhree?



beautyaddict1913 said:


> smh....these folks and these ol' *shade tree* hair product companies...yall know I never hear anything about Marie Dean....have yall tried her?


beautyaddict1913 - girl your slang be having me rolllin'. It's familiar slang. I work with a diverse crowd and they be looking at you like "what does that mean" if you use a slang phrase. 



bronzebomb said:


> I have not tried Uncle Funky's Daughter...


bronzebomb, nor have I but a coworker has. Not sure what she thought of it though. 



Shay72 said:


> Look I know these fools not still shooting off fireworks!!!!
> 
> UFD is calling my name with those clever product names & packaging. My SSI is still sitting in the cart too @beautyaddict1913.


Shay72 - surprising enough, I haven't heard any since Monday night. I'm sure they'll bring them back out this weekend. What's UFD?



beautyaddict1913 said:


> Hello ladies! My bestie Claudie emailed me back lol & she stated that she had not planned on havin a sale but she will have one just for us!!! I told her how much we were looking forward to it! She stated that she will let me knx about the percentage off since she has to calculate it since the raw materials have become more expensive! I don't care how much she gives us off that's LOVE & awesome customer service!
> 
> I'm supposed to be sleep! Be back tomoro!


beautyaddict1913 - what's a must have from Claudie? I'm more in to ordering DCners these days. I'm good on other things such as oils, etc. Suggestions?


----------



## bronzebomb

I'm trying to decide between Uncle Funky's Daughter 
and SSI Coco Cram Leave-in and Okra Conditioner.

Update: I purchased the shescentit.


----------



## hannan

beautyaddict1913 What are your favorite products from Claudie's? I wanted to order from her but I'm not sure yet.


----------



## Ltown

I'm selling my Jasmin A&S fragance is vanilla! and my Tiiva that stuff will probably burn me scalp.


----------



## Zaz

eta nvm..........................


----------



## bronzebomb

Alright, an A to Curl Junkie for responding to my email quickly. (within 15 minutes)

As suggested, I'm going to purchase (at sale time):

Curl Rehab
Honey Butta
Daily Fix
Repair Me!


----------



## chebaby

good choices bronzebomb

hey ladies. i did a haul today at the bss today(not the natural store, didnt feel like taking that long drive). anyway i finally got some motions CPR treatment(i wasnt expecting it to look the way it does but i look forward to trying it), CURLS hair tea conditioner(havent used this in a long time), tropic isle jbco, kccc(i know i know but i want to try it again), shea moisture shea butter leave in(the bss one not the one sold in target), and cj daily fix(even though i have the ASIAN cleansing one i missed this one).


----------



## Ltown

Hey ladies!  

chebaby, you got a good haul locally that has too feel good and no shipping charge.  

I ordered my pibbs tuesday, it was on my porch  today.  Darn fedex the box was big thank goodness my neighbors cool since i don't really talked to them.  It the unsaid take and watch your neighborhood thing.


----------



## chebaby

Ltown said:


> Hey ladies!
> 
> @chebaby, you got a good haul locally that has too feel good and no shipping charge.
> 
> I ordered my pibbs tuesday, it was on my porch  today.  Darn fedex the box was big thank goodness my neighbors cool since i don't really talked to them.  It the unsaid take and watch your neighborhood thing.


yea Ltown, it felt good to get everything locally.

i agree to watch out for neighbors, well the good ones
when i ordered my lap top i waited all day for it to come and it didnt. as soon as i left it came and my neighbors took it for me and gave it to my parents when they came home


----------



## Eisani

mkd, I wanna touch yo wavesssss lol. Pretty!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Evening Ladies.............and Fellow PJ's

I got my Shipping Notice from Hairveda!  YAY!  And the 2 from Enso Naturals.

Just Moisturized with Tiiva Green Tea L-I.  I'll seal with the Oil that "don't stank" before bed.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby Did you happen to smell them Camille Rose or whatever that stuff was I bought yesterday that you said Stank? ........


----------



## 13StepsAhead

Hey ladies I got my HV shipping notice! I hope it's at my house when I get back on Saturday, but that's wishful thinking.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

divachyk  I use Oyin Honey Hemp as a Cowashing Conditioner.  UDF = Uncle Funky's Daughter.  _*that name cracks me up*_


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby Did you happen to smell them Camille Rose or whatever that stuff was I bought yesterday that you said Stank? ........


no i didnt go to that store. i went to another one.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Okay Ladies here's my update on the "Not So Pleasant" smelling Tiiva Oil.  I asked for a replacement or a refund.  

Tiiva refunded my money, but asked that I return the Oil back to them (which I did today).

I wanted to bring you all up to speed on what was going on and be _'honest about it'._  There was a definite difference between the 2 oils I purchased.

The Other Bottle, I absolutely Love.  They hafta' get their consistency right.


----------



## chebaby

oh i forgot to mention last night i shampooed with cd black vanila, conditioned and detangled with cj repair me and then rinsed and added vatika oil to my wet hair, then i mixed a little gioanni direct with kbb sa and raked through in 4 sections. then i slicked back with aloe gel. my hair is so soft. i wore a puff today. im probably just gonna tie on my scarf and wear the same puff tomorrow. maybe ill add a little vatika to my ends.

saturday im gonna cleanse with cj daily fix, condition and detangle with cj smoothing conditioner, and use giovanni direct as a leave in for a wash and go. i may or may not use cj curl queen over it.

sunday im gonna pre poo with vatika oil, cleanse with daily fix and condition and detangle with CURLS hair tea conditioner. then i will moisturize and braid in my two braids using shea moisture shea butter leave in.
and i will oil my scalp with jbco.


----------



## Ltown

IDareT'sHair said:


> Okay Ladies here's my update on the "Not So Pleasant" smelling Tiiva Oil.  I asked for a replacement or a refund.
> 
> Tiiva refunded my money, but asked that I return the Oil back to them (which I did today).
> 
> I wanted to bring you all up to speed on what was going on and be _'honest about it'._  There was a definite difference between the 2 oils I purchased.
> 
> The Other Bottle, I absolutely Love.  They hafta' get their consistency right.



IDareT'sHair, i am glad you could get something  i have been nice but now it time to post the reaction i got to the vendor thread.


----------



## mkd

Eisani said:


> mkd, I wanna touch yo wavesssss lol. Pretty!



Thank youEisani!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ltown said:


> @IDareT'sHair, i am glad you could get something i have been nice but now it time to post the reaction i got to the vendor thread.


 
Ltown  I started the Tiiva Thread, so I needed to be upfront about what transpired on my end.


----------



## chebaby

Ltown, i just read your reiew in the vendor forum. i think its odd that they told you they wont replace it but then turn around and say they were going to but now they wont because you wrote a review


----------



## Zaz

I got shipping notices from Hairveda and Curls, Qhemet is on the way and my BGLH order will ship Monday so I'll have packages coming in all next week


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Lawd....I'm waiting on so much Stuff!

2 Packages from Enso
1 Box From Hairveda
1 Box SheScentIt
1 Box Natural Hair Store (Camille Rose)
1 Box Tiiva (I ordered 2 more DC'ers)
1 Box Claudie *whenever she invoices me*
1 Box From Nature With Love

Zaz we were thinking the same thing


----------



## chebaby

i dont have nothing coming  well except a HV whipped gelly.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@beautyaddict1913 @chebaby

Beauty asked about Marie Dean? Brownie gave me a coupla' Marie Dean Conditioners a while back.erplexed 

1 was a Conditioner and 1 was a hair cream. But I think you could use them interchangeably as both a Leave-In & a Rinse Out. One was Amala and One was Peach.

I did steam with the 1 Peach One. I still have yet to use the Amala one.

I'm not bothered at all by their packaging. I think it is very clean/crisp. I'm more bothered by the PRICE! .......  ......


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @beautyaddict1913 @chebaby
> 
> Beauty asked about Marie Dean? Brownie gave me a coupla' Marie Dean Conditioners a while back.erplexed
> 
> 1 was a Conditioner and 1 was a hair cream. But I think you could use them interchangeably as both a Leave-In & a Rinse Out. One was Amala and One was Peach.
> 
> I did steam with the 1 Peach One. I still have yet to use the Amala one.
> 
> I'm not bothered at all by their packaging. I think it is very clean/crisp. I'm more bothered by the PRICE! .......  ......


i was just never interested in the products(shocking i know) and i dont like the company name


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> i was just never interested in the products(shocking i know) and* i dont like the company name*


 
chebaby

Gurl..... 

Lawd.....You Ain't Gone Worry Me


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Gurl.....
> 
> Lawd.....You Ain't Gone Worry Me


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


>


 
chebaby

I just came from Marie Dean's Website.  Imma Pull those 2 out and start using them (so I can use them up).  They are small for such a Large Price-Tag.

I liked the Peach Syurp DC'er when I steamed with it (that 1 time).  It is nice & Mega-Thick.  And smells really Good.

Brownie swiped the Amala Hair Cream a coupla' times, but I can't recall if she said she liked it or not?  It said it's good for your ends and it has some really good ingredients.

I'll put these closer to the front and get to them soon.  Thanks for mentioning them.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> I just came from Marie Dean's Website.  Imma Pull those 2 out and start using them (so I can use them up).  They are small for such a Large Price-Tag.
> 
> I liked the Peach Syurp DC'er when I steamed with it (that 1 time).  It is nice & Mega-Thick.  And smells really Good.
> 
> Brownie swiped the Amala Hair Cream a coupla' times, but I can't recall if she said she liked it or not?  It said it's good for your ends and it has some really good ingredients.
> 
> I'll put these closer to the front and get to them soon.  Thanks for mentioning them.


well i hope you like them. over on NC i think they like her stuff.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> well i hope you like them. *over on NC i think they like her stuff.*


 
chebaby  I did like that DC'er.  I was kinda 'saving' it,  cause I know I ain't paying that much ever for no 4 ounces of product.

They did have like 25% BF, but it was still _'costly'_ IMO, when I coulda' got larger quanitities of _'other'_ stuff.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby  I did like that DC'er.  I was kinda 'saving' it,  cause I know I ain't paying that much ever for no 4 ounces of product.
> 
> They did have like 25% BF, but it was still _'costly'_ IMO, when I coulda' got larger quanitities of _'other'_ stuff.


how much was it?
shoot i give people the side eye when 4oz cost $10 i know i dont wanna pay more than that. i dang near pooped on myself when i paid $15 for pooka shea butter. i hope i like it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *how much was it?*
> shoot i give people the side eye when 4oz cost $10 i know i dont wanna pay more than that. *i dang near pooped on myself when i paid $15 for pooka shea butter.* i hope i like it.


 

Here:  And the Shipping isn't cheap either. 

Hmp.  You must be hangin' out with Brownie518 Coworker   

http://www.mariedeanonline.com/


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> Here:  And the Shipping isn't cheap either.
> 
> Hmp.  *You must be hangin' out with* @Brownie518 *Coworker*
> 
> http://www.mariedeanonline.com/


i really dont like the packaging lol. 

yea i see its pretty pricey.

@ the bolded  you so silly.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Lawd....I keep forgetting I'm waiting on that Invoice from Ms. Claudie.

So Happy she's having a Sale!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> i really dont like the packaging lol.
> 
> *yea i see its pretty pricey*.
> 
> @ the bolded  you so silly.


 
@chebaby Yeah it's pricey. 

Fab offered to get me the sample pack of the conditioners last year during BF, but I told her naw.... It was too much.

Anyway, Brownie had sent me those. It's almost like Anita Grant....Uber Costly & The Anticipation is Greater than the actual thing.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby Yeah it's pricey.
> 
> Fab offered to get me the sample pack of the conditioners last year during BF, but I told her naw.... It was too much.
> 
> Anyway, Brownie had sent me those. *It's almost like Anita Grant....Uber Costly & The Anticipation is Greater than the actual thing.*


thats EXACTLY how i feel about anita grant. giiiiirrrrrrllllll you couldnt tell me nothing when i first placed my order with anita grant. i thought i was gonna find my staples with that line and whenever someone asked wheat i use in my hair i would be like "oh dahhhlllliiiinnng, i use anita grant"


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> thats EXACTLY how i feel about anita grant. giiiiirrrrrrllllll you couldnt tell me nothing when i first placed my order with anita grant. i thought i was gonna find my staples with that line and whenever someone asked wheat i use in my hair i would be like "oh dahhhlllliiiinnng, i use anita grant"


 
chebaby

Yeah MD's Products are in _Little Glass Jars _like AG  I will admit, I did like that Peach Syurp DC'er but I only Steamed with it once.  

I thought:  "I'll use this up in 2 DC sessions (as small as the jar is) That's why I was/am saving it.erplexed  I'm Totally Heavy-Handed.

But Imma make those part of my 25 products to use up before Labor Day.  That and the Amala Hair Cream.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I Can't Wait for My Hairveda to Get Here!  I'm soooo excited!

I know I'll wanna bust open 1 of those Green Conditioners, but I won't until I use up something.  

I have a Jasmine open and an Enso Open and Imma open that Tiiva tomorrow (so I'll hafta' wait until 1 of those are gone).  House Rules.

But I will Smell it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

beautyaddict1913
Shay72
Brownie518
Ltown
hannan

Claudie's Discount is 15%


----------



## Ltown

IDareT'sHair said:


> beautyaddict1913
> Shay72
> Brownie518
> Ltown
> hannan
> 
> Claudie's Discount is 15%




I'm still waiting for enso, shescent don't  remember what i ordered i'm out of $37 after Tiiva so don't know about claudie.   I'm take it off exchange after my review i shouldn't even be selling that.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ltown said:


> I'm still waiting for enso, shescent don't remember what i ordered i'm out of $37 after Tiiva so don't know about claudie. *I'm take it off exchange after my review i shouldn't even be selling that.*


 
Ltown

Hmp.  Shol' Shuldn't.  Lawd...that mess STANK


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> I Can't Wait for My Hairveda to Get Here!  I'm soooo excited!
> 
> I know I'll wanna bust open 1 of those Green Conditioners, but I won't until I use up something.
> 
> I have a Jasmine open and an Enso Open and Imma open that Tiiva tomorrow (so I'll hafta' wait until 1 of those are gone).  House Rules.
> 
> But I will Smell it.


you got a shipping notice from HV????


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *you got a shipping notice from HV????*


 
chebaby  Yeah Chile.....I posted that Earlier! 

Hmp.  It's Onnnnnnnn Like Popcorn!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

IDareT'sHair said:


> Evening Ladies.............and Fellow PJ's
> 
> *I got my Shipping Notice from Hairveda! YAY!* And the 2 from Enso Naturals.


 
chebaby See Bolded.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby * Yeah Chile.....I posted that Earlier!*
> 
> Hmp.  It's Onnnnnnnn Like Popcorn!


oh where i been


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby See Bolded.


----------



## mkd

Ltown, leg me go find your review.


----------



## destine2grow

Hey ladies! I see T,@ chebaby and @beutyaddict 1913 has been clowning! 

I haven't been doing much of nothing! I still have the same migraine so I am going to schedule a doc appt tomorrow!

It was hurting so bad I was holding my head and trying not to cry! I haven't had a migraine this bad in years and I don't have any prescribed meds.

I also don't want to wait to go to the doc being that I hemmorage after I had the baby and passed a 14lb blood clot! The docs and everyone was surprise I survived.

Anyway just wanted to stop by and say Hi! I miss you guys but I can rake the light or glare from the monitor!


----------



## Ltown

mkd said:


> Ltown, leg me go find your review.



mkd, your hair is shining and pretty.com!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

destine2grow  I was wondering where you were?  Girl....Please feel better.:luv2:


----------



## mkd

Ltown thank you!

Feel better destine2grow


----------



## divachyk

chebaby said:


> you got a shipping notice from HV????





IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby  Yeah Chile.....I posted that Earlier!
> 
> Hmp.  It's Onnnnnnnn Like Popcorn!


chebaby and IDareT'sHair - I got my shipping notice from all three - Tiiva, Enso and HV...oooh yeah-yaa.


----------



## chebaby

destine2grow.  i hope you feel better.


----------



## mkd

I think I am going back to wash and gos.  Twist outs give the appearance of more length though.


----------



## chebaby

mkd, w&g is so easy isnt it??? that why i love them. i love my braid outs and it only takes 10 minutes to do but wash and goes are just so darn easy. and they look good.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

mkd  Anything you choose to do will look fine.  

btw: That Bun is Gawgeous!  Blingin'.


----------



## mkd

chebaby said:


> mkd, w&g is so easy isnt it??? that why i love them. i love my braid outs and it only takes 10 minutes to do but wash and goes are just so darn easy. and they look good.



Yes they are sooooo easy!



IDareT'sHair said:


> mkd  Anything you choose to do will look fine.
> 
> btw: That Bun is Gawgeous!  Blingin'.



Thank you T!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Imma get out in my Stash and Organize some things this weekend especially since I sold those Dominican Conditioners.  I have some room to rearrange some things.

It's actually smaller (_at least that's what I keep telling myself_)


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> Imma get out in my Stash and Organize some things this weekend especially since I sold those Dominican Conditioners.  *I have some room to rearrange some things*.
> 
> It's actually smaller (_at least that's what I keep telling myself_)


you mean you have more space for new thangs


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *you mean you have more space for new thangs*


 
@chebaby

You Know You Wrong.

I shol' hope this Camille Rose stuff don't Stank


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> *You Know You Wrong*.
> 
> I shol' hope this Camille Rose stuff don't Stank


 girl you know thats the only reason we get rid of stuff is to buy more stuff.

 yea i hope it dont stink either


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *girl you know thats the only reason we get rid of stuff is to buy more stuff*.


 
chebaby

Lawd Gurl....You Ain't Got to Tell Errrbody! .......


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Lawd Gurl....You Ain't Got to Tell Errrbody! .......


my bad


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

I'm looking forward to doing my hair tomorrow.  I'll let you know about Tiiva DC'er.  It got pretty good reviews.  I'll be steaming with that.

I'll also do a Nexxus Emergencee under dryer/no plastic cap.  I should use up something tomorrow.  Maybe HV MoistPRO.erplexed

I'll also be trying out BFH Red Wine Shine Rinse as a PC treatment/Final Rinse.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Hey all after a week at the beach my hair was a mess so I DC'd with CJ rehab today to bring it back to life. I finished a SSI coco leave in and I have 1 backup. I may get a few things from claudie but I don't know what yet.

destine2grow I hope you feel better soon.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> I'm looking forward to doing my hair tomorrow.  I'll let you know about Tiiva DC'er.  It got pretty good reviews.  I'll be steaming with that.
> 
> I'll also do a Nexxus Emergencee under dryer/no plastic cap.  I should use up something tomorrow.  Maybe HV MoistPRO.erplexed
> 
> I'll also be trying out BFH Red Wine Shine Rinse as a PC treatment/Final Rinse.


yea the deep conditioner got pretty good reviews. i dont need a new deep conditioner though.

emergencee is yummy


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl

You Back Curly?  ETA:  Hope you had a great time


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> 
> You Back Curly? ETA: Hope you had a great time


 
Yes we got back last night. We had a blast


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl

So did the CJ Moisture Rehab get you together?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> yea the deep conditioner got pretty good reviews. *i dont need a new deep conditioner though.*
> 
> emergencee is yummy


 
@chebaby

I got that 32 ounce Jar of Enso on the Way smh. They told me it has a 2 year Shelf Life (when stored properly). So, I'll put that away for Fall/Winter and finish up this 16 ounce Jar.

I really like that DC'er alot.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> 
> So did the CJ Moisture Rehab get you together?


 
IDareT'sHair It sure did. I'm waiting for another AY flash sale to stock up.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> I got that 32 ounce Jar of Enso on the Way smh. *They told me it has a 2 year Shelf Life* (when stored properly). So, I'll put that away for Fall/Winter and finish up this 16 ounce Jar.
> 
> I really like that DC'er alot.


thats a great shelf life.


----------



## chebaby

curlyhersheygirl said:


> @IDareT'sHair It sure did. I'm waiting for another *AY flash sale to stock up.*


you and me both lol.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

oke:oke:chebaby  Gurl...You need to Gone & Get that 32 ounce Moisture Rehab

It brought Curly's Hair back to "Life" after a Week at the Beach!


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> I got that 32 ounce Jar of Enso on the Way smh. They told me it has a 2 year Shelf Life (when stored properly). So, I'll put that away for Fall/Winter and finish up this 16 ounce Jar.
> 
> *I really like that DC'er alot*.


 
This is another very moisturizing DC. I  didn't get another 16oz during this sale because I have so many moisture DC's already but it's a definite repurchase. So that makes 3 so far on my top 5 list of moisture DC's.
BTW did you all see the new enso products?


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> oke:okechebaby  Gurl...You need to Gone & Get that 32 ounce Moisture Rehab
> 
> It brought Curly's Hair back to "Life" after a Week at the Beach!


i aint got that kinda money on hand you know cj 32oz is like $345.99.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> This is another very moisturizing DC. I didn't get another 16oz during this sale because I have so many moisture DC's already but it's a definite repurchase. So that makes 3 so far on my top 5 list of moisture DC's.
> *BTW did you all see the new enso products?*


 
curlyhersheygirl

Nah...Girl  Didn't Know!

Off to Look!  

Thanks Girl!


----------



## chebaby

curlyhersheygirl said:


> This is another very moisturizing DC. I  didn't get another 16oz during this sale because I have so many moisture DC's already but it's a definite repurchase. So that makes 3 so far on my top 5 list of moisture DC's.
> BTW did you all see the new enso products?


im looking at the site now and they are really trying to get my monies. everything sounds so good.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

chebaby said:


> im looking at the site now and they are really trying to get my monies. *everything sounds so good*.


 
Sure does. That new DC will be my next purchase; the ingredients are


----------



## chebaby

i dont know nothing about no sea buckthorn but my hair loves some horsetail.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> i aint got that kinda money on hand you know cj 32oz is like $345.99.


 
chebaby  I thought it was 65 Bucks!


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby  I thought it was 65 Bucks!


it is im just being silly.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl chebaby

I just bought the 32 ounce Buckthorn & Horsetail

_*shakes fist at Curly*_

Lawd Jeezus lemme go to bed.

Night Ladies..... _*i'm mad now*_


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl @chebaby
> 
> I just bought the 32 ounce Buckthorn & Horsetail
> 
> _*shakes fist at Curly*_
> 
> Lawd Jeezus lemme go to bed.
> 
> Night Ladies..... _*i'm mad now*_


 
 oops sorry T but let me know how you like it .
Have a good night


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl @chebaby
> 
> I just bought the 32 ounce Buckthorn & Horsetail
> 
> _*shakes fist at Curly*_
> 
> Lawd Jeezus lemme go to bed.
> 
> Night Ladies..... _*i'm mad now*_


 you real fast on that pay now


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *oops sorry T but let me know how you like it .*
> *Have a good night*


 
curlyhersheygirl

That was Wrong Curlyerplexed  

But Thanks Anyway!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *you real fast on that pay now*


 
@chebaby Practicing.....in Case it's "US" vs "NC" We gots to be Up on our Game!


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby Practicing.....in Case it's "US" vs "NC" We gots to be Up on our Game!


that is so true. practice girl. we gonna leave them in the dust


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby Practicing.....in Case it's "US" vs "NC" We gots to be Up on our Game!


 


chebaby said:


> that is so true. practice girl. we gonna leave them in the dust


 
Yall are too much


----------



## destine2grow

Y'all are being to extra!!! I saw that email too. I ain't buying nothing from enso right now. I will have to try out the dc I have from the maybe tomorrow. That way when they have a sale for labor day I will know to get that with a few other things. I am expecting to spend $50 just to ge the free shipping.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *Yall are too much*


 
curlyhersheygirl

Curly Start Practicin' for the PJ Olympics!  Ain't that right chebaby?

We gone smoke them with our Orders!

PAYNOWPAYNOWPAYNOWPAYNOWPAYNOWPAYNOWPAYNOWPAYNOWPAYNOW


----------



## IDareT'sHair

destine2grow Gurl...You betta' start feelin' betta' so you can be Extra Too!

You Know How You Do.


----------



## destine2grow

Girl I wish I could be extra! I betta start feelin betta so I can be quick on the draw
PAYNOW PAYNOW PAYNOW PAYNOW PAYNOW... 

I ain't go no bizness on the net but I can't sleep and I am trying not to think about how bad my head is killin me.


----------



## Eisani

Just dc'd w/CJ Curl Rehab, rinsed and cowashed w/CJ Smoothing and used the leave in and bunned. Bought a sundress and big hat for Saturday since I'll be outdoors all day. This time I'll be prepared. Wait, maybe I'll wear a pretty headwrap. Idk, whichever strikes my mood. I think my hat may too obnoxious for boo to handle  It is B-I-G.


----------



## chebaby

paynowpaynowpaynowpaynowpaynowpaynowpaynowpaynowpaynowpaynow

we gone leave them suckas smooove on the black hand side


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Eisani said:


> Just dc'd w/CJ Curl Rehab, rinsed and cowashed w/CJ Smoothing and used the leave in and bunned. *Bought a sundress and big hat for Saturday since I'll be outdoors all day. This time I'll be prepared. Wait, maybe I'll wear a pretty headwrap. Idk, whichever strikes my mood. I think my hat may too obnoxious for boo to handle  It is B-I-G.*


 
Eisani

Sounds Cute E!  What are ya'll doing Saturday that's gone require you to be out again all day in the Sun?


----------



## chebaby

Eisani said:


> Just dc'd w/CJ Curl Rehab, rinsed and cowashed w/CJ Smoothing and used the leave in and bunned. Bought a sundress and big hat for Saturday since I'll be outdoors all day. This time I'll be prepared. Wait, maybe I'll wear a pretty headwrap. Idk, whichever strikes my mood. I think my hat may too obnoxious for boo to handle  It is B-I-G.


i see err body using the cj rehab

girl he'll get over the big hat. he probably just dont want all the menssss looking at you lol.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *we gone leave them suckas smooove on the black hand side*


 
chebaby

Hmp  Shole Is....


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Hmp  Shole Is....


yep, and i dont even know what that means but they gonna be like "its a bird, its a plane, its them chicks from U1 B1"


----------



## destine2grow

Eisani I just want to touch your hair. It know it is so soft and I bet it smell good!


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> 
> Curly Start Practicin' for the PJ Olympics! Ain't that right @chebaby?
> 
> We gone smoke them with our Orders!
> 
> PAYNOWPAYNOWPAYNOWPAYNOWPAYNOWPAYNOWPAYNOWPAYNOWPAYNOW


 
Ok T I'll start stretching my trigger finger


----------



## Eisani

chebaby said:


> i see err body using the cj rehab
> 
> girl he'll get over the big hat. he probably just dont want all the menssss looking at you lol.


CJ Rehab is that jawn lol! 

Girl I tried on my hat and asked him how he liked it. He said, "WHAT?! That hat is drowning you out!" Jerk 


destine2grow said:


> @Eisani I just want to touch your hair. It know it is so soft and I bet it smell good!


Thanks! I try to keep it looking and smelling nice lol! I like to be complimented on how nice my hair smells. Someone just told me the other day they couldn't wait to see me and smell my hair lol.


----------



## Eisani

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Eisani
> 
> Sounds Cute E!  What are ya'll doing Saturday that's gone require you to be out again all day in the Sun?


@IDareT'sHair wine tasting  It's for charity  

ETA: I seriously need to go on a nail polish no-buy. Tis all erplexed.


----------



## hannan

Woooooo, yall. I almost hit the pay now on a buttload of qhemet. See what yall do to me?!


----------



## divachyk

Eisani - what do you use in your hair to make it smell so good? Your hair is gorgeous.

Ladies - I have yet to figure this cowash thing out. Tonight I cowashed with WEN and my hair was a matted/tangled mess. My hair hasn't matted/tangled like this since starting my HHJ. I lost some good strands and pieces tonight. Dangit. I haven't mastered the cowash thing. My hair just seems to get super tangled and air dries without sheen or moisture. Booo. Going to bed as I'm in hair mourning.


----------



## chebaby

so i just got finished playing in my hair i cant help it. i shampooed with cd shampoo, conditioned with curls asian tea conditioner and detangled with cj smoothing lotion(need another bottle already) then i used cj honey butter as a leave in sealed in with vatika oil.

im about to seal again with jbco and then put my hair in a puff.

i dont know how i feel about CURLS asian. it ummm was very blah. it went on very nice and slick like it had a ton of slip but then when i was ready to detangle the slip was sup par.


----------



## Shay72

Gotta go look at Enso. Will be hitting the pay now button for Shescentit today. Also need to put in my Claudie's order.

Enso's Olive & Honey Hydrating Hair Butter is thiiiiick!. Yeah um I will use this sample up and move on. I will just stick with the Milk & Honey.

Work has been a bit hectic this week since my camps started on Tuesday. Looking forward to going to the Nail Salon to get my nails & toes painted with Nubar's Lemon Sorbet. I'm sure I will knock out in the chair like I always do and wake up to them laughing at me .  Will probably get designs on my big toes since I start my water exercise classes tomorrow and need the toes to look real cute.


----------



## 13StepsAhead

I think im gonna get the tiiva DCer and leave-in after.


----------



## bronzebomb

hannan said:


> Woooooo, yall. I almost hit the pay now on a buttload of qhemet. See what yall do to me?!


 
PJ Rule #1  Never purchase anything unless it's on sale!  20% or more and/or free shipping!

That's the only reason I have not purchased any Curl Junkie.  I know the vendors have the products, but I like purchasing from the company.  I guess that's only beneficial with Komaza because of the the rewards points.

So does CJ offer discounts frequently?


----------



## mkd

I just bought the magic star jumbo rake comb.  chebaby and IDareT'sHair, don't you have one?  I hope I love it.


----------



## bronzebomb

Has anyone seen the Freetress Equal Marley Braiding Hair at their local BSS?  I have looked everywhere on the ground.  Shipping is $12 from online vendors which is a rip-off.


----------



## Eisani

divachyk said:


> Eisani - what do you use in your hair to make it smell so good? Your hair is gorgeous.
> 
> Ladies - I have yet to figure this cowash thing out. Tonight I cowashed with WEN and my hair was a matted/tangled mess. My hair hasn't matted/tangled like this since starting my HHJ. I lost some good strands and pieces tonight. Dangit. I haven't mastered the cowash thing. My hair just seems to get super tangled and air dries without sheen or moisture. Booo. Going to bed as I'm in hair mourning.



Thank you! I think the key to keeping your hair smelling nice, beside keeping your scalp clean, is to make sure your scarves and pillowcases are washed on the regular. No sense in applying great smelling products if you're gonna turn around and put on a scarf that aint neva been washed  I only use stuff that smells good and compliments my perfume. I also lives for Flowerbomb and Pink Sugar hair perfumes 

Maybe cowashing isn't for you. Whats your method and besides WEN, what else have u tried?


----------



## hannan

bronzebomb said:


> *PJ Rule #1  Never purchase anything unless it's on sale!  20% or more and/or free shipping!*
> 
> That's the only reason I have not purchased any Curl Junkie.  I know the vendors have the products, but I like purchasing from the company.  I guess that's only beneficial with Komaza because of the the rewards points.
> 
> *So does CJ offer discounts frequently?*



1st bolded: I know! I kept seeing the paynow in this thread and it did something to me. 

2nd bolded: I know you don't like to purchase from the other vendors but aveyou is always having sales. CJ themselves don't offer many sales. I think their next one will be on BF.


----------



## Minty

Eisani, I think I'm going to try Flowerbomb.


----------



## chebaby

mkd said:


> I just bought the magic star jumbo rake comb.  @chebaby and @IDareT'sHair, don't you have one?  I hope I love it.


i have one and its the best comb ever. the only comb i use now.


----------



## divachyk

Eisani said:


> Thank you! I think the key to keeping your hair smelling nice, beside keeping your scalp clean, is to make sure your scarves and pillowcases are washed on the regular. No sense in applying great smelling products if you're gonna turn around and put on a scarf that aint neva been washed  I only use stuff that smells good and compliments my perfume. I also lives for Flowerbomb and Pink Sugar hair perfumes
> 
> Maybe cowashing isn't for you. Whats your method and besides WEN, what else have u tried?



@Eisani - where do I buy the Flowerbomb or Pink Sugar? I keep my bedding washed on the regular. I'm a previous acne sufferer and I am skeptical about letting oil buildup in my pillowcases, etc. 

I rinsed for 3 mins. Applied conditioner. Gently massaged scalp. Applied conditioner to the length of hair. Let it sit for 5 mins while showering. Rinsed in cool water. I've tried V05, Aussie Moist, Herbal Essence conditioners and all end in tangled hair.


----------



## Ltown

bronzebomb said:


> Has anyone seen the Freetress Equal Marley Braiding Hair at their local BSS? I have looked everywhere on the ground. Shipping is $12 from online vendors which is a rip-off.


 
bronzebomb, I will look at my bss, and get back with you later.


----------



## bronzebomb

Ltown said:


> @bronzebomb, I will look at my bss, and get back with you later.


 
thank you!  I was watching AfrikanHairGod on YouTube and he loved the hair.  There were a few other reviews as well.  I hear the hair is softer than the regular Marley Hair.


----------



## bronzebomb

I  Flowerbomb and Balenciaga!!!


----------



## mkd

chebaby said:


> i have one and its the best comb ever. the only comb i use now.


 Did it take long to arrive?  I ordered today, I hope I get it by the end of week.


----------



## Mrs.TheBronx

I use the Denman brush to detangle my hair... its the jumbo rake comb preferred over the Denman?


----------



## Ese88

I got a shipping note for my hemp seed oil but I wasn't in to sign for it. I'm gonna pick it up tomorrow and try oil rinsing for the 1st time. I'm gonna go look at some Claudie items


----------



## divachyk

Received Tiiva order and I could smell the growth oil before opening the box. That garlicky smell is STRONG!


----------



## SimJam

bronzebomb said:


> thank you! I was watching* AfrikanHairGod* on YouTube and he loved the hair. There were a few other reviews as well. I hear the hair is softer than the regular Marley Hair.


 

ok now I feel totally incompetent 

he has some nice styles - subscribed!


----------



## divachyk

chebaby said:


> i have one and its the best comb ever. the only comb i use now.


chebaby - I love the Ouidad detangling comb.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

mkd said:


> I just bought *the magic star jumbo rake comb*. @chebaby and @IDareT'sHair, don't you have one? I hope I love it.


 
mkd I have this comb as well and I love it. I've also purchased a few others from Hotcombs.


I received my enso order and they gave me a free sample of the olive butter.


----------



## chebaby

divachyk said:


> @chebaby - I love the Ouidad detangling comb.


i have the ouidad too and i like it. the difference, for my hair, is that the ouidad is a little rough. the magic star comb is so smooth and just glides right on through the hair. also the ouidad is heavy as hell.


----------



## chebaby

ok so i cleansed my hair with cj daily fix and then conditioned with jasmines shea butter rinse and detangled. then i used giovanni as a leave in and used my zing to pull back the front.

sunday i am going back to braid outs. ive noticed that my two big braids are not being nice to my ends. so i will go back to braid outs because that was great to my hair. 
sunday i will braid out with the dew with bsp on my ends.


----------



## chebaby

also i think instead of getting a 32oz of cj rehab im gonna get a 32oz of daily fix. why? well because i use more daily fix so instead of buying a new bottle every 3 weeks i can just have a big bottle last a long time. also an 8oz jar of rehab can last me up to 6 months so why invest in a huge bottle that would last like 2 years lol.


----------



## bronzebomb

SimJam said:


> ok now I feel totally incompetent
> 
> he has some nice styles - subscribed!


 
I was a little taken back when I saw him...Just think, a guy with 2-strand twists!  But his hair looks good!



chebaby said:


> i have the ouidad too and i like it. the difference, for my hair, is that the ouidad is a little rough. the magic star comb is so smooth and just glides right on through the hair. *also the ouidad is heavy as hell*.


 
like a weapon!



hannan said:


> 1st bolded: I know! I kept seeing the paynow in this thread and it did something to me.
> 
> 2nd bolded: I know you don't like to purchase from the other vendors but aveyou is always having sales. CJ themselves don't offer many sales. I think their next one will be on BF.


 
Is this the same place that has the Flash 40% off sales?  Is CJ included?


----------



## Ltown

bronzebomb said:


> thank you!  I was watching AfrikanHairGod on YouTube and he loved the hair.  There were a few other reviews as well.  I hear the hair is softer than the regular Marley Hair.



bronzebomb, none down here sorry!


----------



## bronzebomb

Ltown  Thank you!  I'm going to have to pull the trigger!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Hey Girls....

Laughing divachyk  Yeah....something isn't right about that Oil.  I'm glad the other bottle I had didn't smell like that.

mkd  I have the Bone Combs from Hairsense and a Denman D24 Double Row Detangling Comb (which I love...I bought 2)

Well, I'm about 5 days Post and I reneutralized, chelated, and acidified (all Shampoos) now I am under the Dryer with Nexxus Emergencee.  Will cowash w/MoistPRO and then DC with Tiiva.

Hope to use up the MoistPRO this wash.

chebaby  They didn't cancel my Camille Rose, I got a "Status" of Shipped today and I know it's because I asked to "Cancel"  

That order hadn't moved for 2 days...now all of a sudden it _"Shipped"_  Yeah, Whatever.erplexed  

I just hope it don't Stank.

My Enso 32 ounce DC'er came today.  At least I think that's what's in that Box.  I need to open it.  It's either that, or my Blue Malva Lotion(s) and Serum.


----------



## hannan

bronzebomb said:


> Is this the same place that has the Flash 40% off sales?  Is CJ included?



YES and yes! I believe @chebaby participated.


----------



## Shay72

Didn't make it to the Nail Shop today. Was at camp to do some meetings and an incident happened and that took the rest of my time. After that I was headed to another building to finish doing stuff and it began storming. Decided to bring my a$$ home. Will finish up my work at some point tonight.

Off to pay for my Shescentit, make some decisions about Enso, and put the final touches on my Claudie's list.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72 are you planning on trying the New Buckthorn & Horsetail DC'er?


----------



## chebaby

Mrs.TheBronx said:


> I use the Denman brush to detangle my hair... its the jumbo rake comb preferred over the Denman?


i use the jumbo rake and the denman. the comb is for my regular quick detangling but the denman is for getting all the shed hair out.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> Hey Girls....
> 
> Laughing @divachyk  Yeah....something isn't right about that Oil.  I'm glad the other bottle I had didn't smell like that.
> 
> @mkd  I have the Bone Combs from Hairsense and a Denman D24 Double Row Detangling Comb (which I love...I bought 2)
> 
> Well, I'm about 5 days Post and I reneutralized, chelated, and acidified (all Shampoos) now I am under the Dryer with Nexxus Emergencee.  Will cowash w/MoistPRO and then DC with Tiiva.
> 
> Hope to use up the MoistPRO this wash.
> 
> @chebaby  They didn't cancel my Camille Rose, I got a "Status" of Shipped today and I know it's because I asked to "Cancel"
> 
> That order hadn't moved for 2 days...now all of a sudden it _"Shipped"_  Yeah, Whatever.erplexed
> 
> I just hope it don't Stank.
> 
> My Enso 32 ounce DC'er came today.  At least I think that's what's in that Box.  I need to open it.  It's either that, or my Blue Malva Lotion(s) and Serum.


girl thats messed up they shipped it because you said cancel it but i hope it doesnt stink. and at least it was fast shipping


hannan said:


> YES and yes! I believe @chebaby participated.


no, i missed the 40% flash sale


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@chebaby Yeah, that was "Lame"  They know they shoulda' cancelled that

The reason I wanted to cancel it is because I my Claudie Invoice was a little 'higher' than I had calculated/anticipated and I didn't expect to make that Impromptu Enso Purchase foolin' with @curlyhersheygirl and Practincin' for the PJ Olympics against NC

I have Hauled Like a Big Dog this Month and were only on Day 8 _*Lawd Hamm Mercy*_


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby Yeah, that was "Lame"  They know they shoulda' cancelled that
> 
> The reason I wanted to cancel it is because I my Claudie Invoice was a little 'higher' than I had calculated/anticipated and I didn't expect to make that Impromptu Enso Purchase foolin' with @curlyhersheygirl and Practincin' for the PJ Olympics against NC
> 
> I have Hauled Like a Big Dog this Month and were only on Day 8 _*Lawd Hamm Mercy*_


girl when you said you ordered the new deep conditioner i was like she is REALLY practicing
i made another sale so im about to place an order for something. dont know what yet.
im looking at enso


----------



## Shay72

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Shay72 are you planning on trying the New Buckthorn & Horsetail DC'er?


 
I was planning on getting a sample of the dc and the condish and trying that protective mist. I will wait until they have a sale again so I can order $50 worth of stuff to get free shipping. I just ordered so it makes it hard to order again. Now they know there is a smaller USPS box than that $10.95 one.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I opened my box and it was the Blue Malva Lotions and the Marshmallow & Moss Serum and they put a "Sample" of a Gel in with my order.

The Next Sale, I'll just probably re-up on the DC'ers. I love the Original one and have High Hopes for this New One. The Buckthorn & Horsetail sounds amazing.

Shay72  My Shipping was like $8 something.


----------



## mkd

Going to wash and roller set tonight.  I really think I am going back to wash and gos.  Maybe just twice a week and make it work on the days in between.  I cant wet my hair everyday.  

My comb shipped already.


----------



## hannan

This tiiva dc is relatively thin. I dang near used half the jar for one dc.  It's currently in my hair now so we'll see how this works out. 

Smells good in an odd way, though.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

hannan said:


> *This tiiva dc is relatively thin. I dang near used half the jar for one dc.  It's currently in my hair now so we'll see how this works out. *
> 
> *Smells good in an odd way, though.*


 
@hannan I took mine straight out the Refridge so it was a little thick (because it was cold). 

I'm Steaming with it now and can feel that it has totally absorbed into my hair.

Will let it cool down & rinse out and see what's up I can't smell it. 

The one jar had a faint coffee/cocoa butter smell. Is that what you're smelling?

I can't smell today.


----------



## chebaby

as much as i like shampooing my hair i think im gonna try to shampoo only once or twice a month and use a cleansing conditioner the rest of the time thats gonna be hard for me but imma try. other wise i'd shampoo twice a week i love shampoo.


----------



## hannan

IDareT'sHair said:


> @hannan I took mine straight out the Refridge so it was a little thick (because it was cold).
> 
> I'm Steaming with it now and can feel that it has totally absorbed into my hair.
> 
> Will let it cool down & rinse out and see what's up I can't smell it.
> 
> The one jar had a faint coffee/cocoa butter smell. Is that what you're smelling?
> 
> I can't smell today.



IDareT'sHair Dur, I should have put in the fridge like everything else. I just picked it up yesterday from the p.o. and it was pretty liquidy.

 It smells faintly like coffee/cocoa. I think the cupuacu smells slightly more different than cocoa because it's not straight up cocoa...it's like cocoa and a hint of something sweeter. I dunno, that's a bad description but I like it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@chebaby We're definitely Opposites on that. I hate Shampoo. 

I'm a Cowash/CoCleanse Sistuh All the Way Baby.

I only use Shampoo when I'm forced to.


----------



## hannan

chebaby said:


> as much as i like shampooing my hair i think im gonna try to shampoo only once or twice a month and use a cleansing conditioner the rest of the time thats gonna be hard for me but imma try. other wise i'd shampoo twice a week i love shampoo.



 Me too. I've already shampooed twice this week. I just like the feeling of dcing/styling with clean hair.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

hannan said:


> @IDareT'sHair *Dur, I should have put in the fridge like everything else. I just picked it up yesterday from the p.o. and it was pretty liquidy.*
> 
> *It smells faintly like coffee/cocoa. I think the cupuacu smells slightly more different than cocoa because it's not straight up cocoa...it's like cocoa and a hint of something sweeter. I dunno, that's a bad description but I like it.*


 
Yeah, I put mine in the Fridge when I first got it. 

Thanks for the Description.  It was Good.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby We're definitely Opposites on that. I hate Shampoo.
> 
> I'm a Cowash/CoCleanse Sistuh All the Way Baby.
> 
> I only use Shampoo when I'm forced to.


im gonna try to be a cowash/co cleanse freak



hannan said:


> Me too. I've already shampooed twice this week. I just like the feeling of dcing/styling with clean hair.


me too. and even though my products dont cause build up i just always feel the need to really cleanse my hair before i use another product. but im gonna stop that. especially this coming winter because i want to keep my hair as moisturized as possible.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *im gonna try to be a cowash/co cleanse freak*


 
chebaby

Lawd.....Why You Gotta Be a "FREAK"

Okay, I Rinsed the Tiiva Out and finished up with BFH's Green Tea & Apple Shine Rinse and a little Enso Serum.

Under the dryer now.  hannan .......Well?  Have you Rinsed?

I like it.  I'll use it again next Wash Day.  I'll probably get like 3 uses out of this Jar.


----------



## mkd

I love shampoo too. I can't cowash, it doesn't work for me.


----------



## hannan

IDareT'sHair I just rinsed and I like it, too. Granted, I didn't get much slip from it. I shampooed w/ a sulfate shampoo before hand and my hair was super tangly. I mean, I got my comb through eventually but it took a couple extra minutes. 

My hair is nice and soft. Shiny, too.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

hannan  I still think $14.00 for an 8 ounce Jar is a bit much for a New Company.  

I think Enso has Excellent Price Points. IMO: They are right where they need to be price-wise.  Even Better with their Sale.

However, this wasn't bad with the 30% discount.  So, I'll take that into consideration should I decide to order again.  

I'll use it again next wash day.  I have 2 Jars and ordered another.  So, I'm good.

I gotta get back on my Jasmine tho'.


----------



## 13StepsAhead

Hey ladies so I purchased 2 Tiiva DCers I didn't event bother with the leave in because I have enough of those. I'm pretty much set on LIs, DCs and rinse out conditioners for a while. I need to get some more stylers and heavy moisturizers for the fall. My next online purchase will be a CJ sale otherwise I'll just get what I need off the ground.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My From Nature With Love was Sitting on my Porch Behind my Flower Pots, so My Oils are here.  

I got that Pequi Oil (to hopefully replace Pure Argan) and I got Black Cumin Seed.  I'll hafta' ask Lita about that one.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

13StepsAhead

Are you back from your trip 13?


----------



## 13StepsAhead

IDareT'sHair said:


> hannan  I still think $14.00 for an 8 ounce Jar is a bit much for a New Company.
> 
> I think Enso has Excellent Price Points. IMO: They are right where they need to be price-wise.  Even Better with their Sale.
> 
> However, this wasn't bad with the 30% discount.  So, I'll take that into consideration should I decide to order again.
> 
> I'll use it again next wash day.  I have 2 Jars and ordered another.  So, I'm good.
> 
> I gotta get back on my Jasmine tho'.



I agree the only reason I ordered was because they had a sale; otherwise I would not gave bothered.


----------



## 13StepsAhead

IDareT'sHair said:


> 13StepsAhead
> 
> Are you back from your trip 13?



IDareT'sHair not yet. I leave early in the morning so I'm just enjoying my lust few hours of down time.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

13StepsAhead

I'm glad you had a chance to unwind.

IA:  I cannot _promise_ a repurchase at the Normal Price w/o a Discount at this point.erplexed

I'll see once I get completely through a Jar.


----------



## 13StepsAhead

IDareT'sHair me too! The week just went by too fast 

I'll probably use up the Tiiva DCers slowly if I like them because I just can't purchase them at full price.


----------



## hannan

IDareT'sHair Exactly. That's why I'll stock up on more dcs while she's still on sale. I will neva, eva, eva buy it full price though. 

13StepsAhead I hope you like it!


----------



## 13StepsAhead

hannan me too! I saw a YT review and it gave the girl shine and softness so that's what I'll be looking for.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I read in a coupla' threads were Folks were already thinking about their Fall Regimens.

I think I'll try out My WEN then and Use my Oyin Honey Hemp.  For some reason, those kinda reminds me of Fall.  (Maybe the darker bottles).

I'll also save my Jars of Enso DC'ers for then too.  I'll finish up the 16 ounce, since it's open, but the other 2 I have on the way, will be used for Fall/Winter.

I also said I wanted more of that Enso Olive & Honey Hydrating Butter for Fall, so if they have a Labor Day Sale, I'll pick up some.

So, I'll be focusing on my Hairveda Cowashing Conditioners the remainder of the Summer.  I didn't finish up my MoistPRO this wash.

I'll be rotating MoistPRO , Moist 24/7 and Acai Phyto Berry for the remainder of the Summer.


----------



## chebaby

i think im about to place a sage order. let me look around first


----------



## IDareT'sHair

hannan said:


> @IDareT'sHair Exactly. That's why I'll stock up on more dcs while she's still on sale.* I will neva, eva, eva buy it full price though.*


 
hannan  Okay Chile!  Simmer Down.  I Believe YOU!


----------



## hannan

IDareT'sHair said:


> @hannan  Okay Chile!  Simmer Down.  I Believe YOU!



  

It's true, though.


----------



## 13StepsAhead

IDareT'sHair said:


> *I read in a coupla' threads were Folks were already thinking about their Fall Regimens.*
> 
> I think I'll try out My WEN then and Use my Oyin Honey Hemp.  For some reason, those kinda reminds me of Fall.  (Maybe the darker bottles).
> 
> I'll also save my Jars of Enso DC'ers for then too.  I'll finish up the 16 ounce, since it's open, but the other 2 I have on the way, will be used for Fall/Winter.
> 
> I also said I wanted more of that Enso Olive & Honey Hydrating Butter for Fall, so if they have a Labor Day Sale, I'll pick up some.
> 
> So, I'll be focusing on my Hairveda Cowashing Conditioners the remainder of the Summer.  I didn't finish up my MoistPRO this wash.
> 
> I'll be rotating MoistPRO , Moist 24/7 and Acai Phyto Berry for the remainder of the Summer.



I have already started thinking of my fall regimen since it's right around the corner for me (I'm in jersey so that's around September). Last fall/winter I was newly natural and wore wigs with my hair braided under and I had awesome retention. This time around I want to do a combination of wigs and mastering 2-3day hair for my braid/twist outs.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> I read in a coupla' threads were Folks were already thinking about their Fall Regimens.
> 
> I think I'll try out My WEN then and Use my Oyin Honey Hemp.  For some reason, those kinda reminds me of Fall.  (Maybe the darker bottles).
> 
> I'll also save my Jars of Enso DC'ers for then too.  I'll finish up the 16 ounce, since it's open, but the other 2 I have on the way, will be used for Fall/Winter.
> 
> I also said I wanted more of that Enso Olive & Honey Hydrating Butter for Fall, so if they have a Labor Day Sale, I'll pick up some.
> 
> So, I'll be focusing on my Hairveda Cowashing Conditioners the remainder of the Summer.  I didn't finish up my MoistPRO this wash.
> 
> I'll be rotating MoistPRO , Moist 24/7 and Acai Phyto Berry for the remainder of the Summer.


my hair stays more moisturized in the winter than it does in the summer the sun be eating the mess outta my hair.
winter im gonna try to use cleansing conditioners more than shampoo and just stick to braid outs. the dew kept my hair super soft and moisturized because there is no glycerin in it.

speaking of glycerin i wonder if there is any in giovanni direct because my hair feels so moist, almost damp. i mean its amazing. my new staple and i can get this baby on the ground. or i can get a huge bottle from massage ware house


----------



## IDareT'sHair

hannan said:


> *It's true, though*.


 
hannan  Who You Tellin'?  I 'felt' the exact same way!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I hope I like WEN Better than divachyk did.erplexed  

Cause I have quite a few bottles to get through.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Speaking of Fall...I'll return back to Hydratherma Naturals.


----------



## 13StepsAhead

In the fall i shampoo about 2x a month, so ill be using more cleansing conditioners. I think I may try the WEN fig some time this fall as well; it's been on my list if products to try , but I never got it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

ButtersNBars has 15% until the End of July Discount Code = SummerCrop


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby So....What Did You Get From Sage?


----------



## Ltown

Hi ladies!  I'm relaxing this weekend i need to rest my body from traveling.  I like the enso butters too and will stock up for winter too during the next sale.  So there is others that are receiving the stank tiiva

mkd, what did you put on your hair to get it to shine?


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby So....What Did You Get From Sage?


nothing yet. im looking at komaza and another butter from koils by nature. but koils by nature is priceyerplexed


----------



## chebaby

Ltown said:


> Hi ladies!  I'm relaxing this weekend i need to rest my body from traveling.  I like the enso butters too and will stock up for winter too during the next sale.  So there is others that are receiving the *stank tiiva*
> 
> @mkd, what did you put on your hair to get it to shine?


why does the bolded sound like a drink


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ltown Lawd it Stanks! 

They should be receiving that Funky Package tomorrow.


----------



## mkd

Ltown said:


> Hi ladies!  I'm relaxing this weekend i need to rest my body from traveling.  I like the enso butters too and will stock up for winter too during the next sale.  So there is others that are receiving the stank tiiva
> 
> mkd, what did you put on your hair to get it to shine?



Ltown Girl that might have been the flash!  That day I used Kbb sa and kiss my face upper management gel.


----------



## chebaby

mkd said:


> @Ltown Girl that might have been the flash!  That day I used Kbb sa and kiss my face upper management gel.


i still have yet to try this gel lol. one day ill get to it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby  You Buy Anythang Yet Girl?


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby  You Buy Anythang Yet Girl?


no not yet. but im about to. im going to get another komaza pudding and califia hair cream.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby  What You Doin'?


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby  What You Doin'?


watching yall act a fool lol.
and watching youtube videos.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby I'm done.


----------



## Ltown

IDareT'sHair said:


> chebaby I'm done.



Me too, i think i was pumped up because others had the same reaction.  I need to put some volume in my hair it epwas already fine, now its thin, any suggestion?  I said i was going to get that biotin thickner.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby I'm done.


now i enjoyed the laughs. but i also think its sad


----------



## chebaby

Ltown said:


> Me too, i think i was pumped up because others had the same reaction.  I need to put some volume in my hair it epwas already fine, now its thin, any suggestion?  I said i was going to get that biotin thickner.


were you the one that said castor oil made your hair shed? others wise i would suggest castor oil on the scalp.
any conditioner you try to thicken your hair i think has protein in it and i dont remember how you say your hair responds to protein.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ltown what kind of Supplements are you taking for it?  Isn't JBCO suppose to be a great thickener too?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *were you the one that said castor oil made your hair shed? others wise i would suggest castor oil on the scalp.*
> any conditioner you try to thicken your hair i think has protein in it and i dont remember how you say your hair responds to protein.


 
@chebaby Oh I didn't know that.  Ltown So,Disregard my Posterplexed 

But I'd try Claudie Ends Insurance #2 or Claudie Quinoa Coffee Cream #1  and her Temple Balm Revitalizer


----------



## Ltown

chebaby said:


> were you the one that said castor oil made your hair shed? others wise i would suggest castor oil on the scalp.
> any conditioner you try to thicken your hair i think has protein in it and i dont remember how you say your hair responds to protein.



Castor make me itch maybe allergic!  My hair loves protein, its growing because of protein, i'm using chi kertain spray, infusion and dc with protein.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I guess we did Clown Tiiva


----------



## chebaby

Ltown said:


> Castor make me itch maybe allergic!  My hair loves protein, its growing because of protein, i'm using chi kertain spray, infusion and dc with protein.


wow thats messed up castor makes you itch because castor oil is in a lot of good protducts. but im glad protein is helping your hair.
ive thought about take a multi vitamin but i dont know.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> I guess we did Clown Tiiva


no more than any other company lol. and people only gave their experience, thats what this forum is about. 
fab gave her experience with claudie, i gave my experience with DM and yall gave your experience with Tiiva. no biggie.


----------



## Ltown

IDareT'sHair said:


> Ltown what kind of Supplements are you taking for it?  Isn't JBCO suppose to be a great thickener too?



IDareT'sHair, i take nioxin, biotin, zinc, vit c,d3, flax seed, fish oils.  Msm made the boobs big so stop that


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *no more than any other company lol. and people only gave their experience, thats what this forum is about.*
> fab gave her experience with claudie, i gave my experience with DM and yall gave your experience with Tiiva. no biggie.


 
@chebaby Lawd Girl Don't Leave Out Ori O, Beija Flor, Amaka, Mozeke, Sunshine.....KBB 

We Gets Gangsta'


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby Lawd Girl Don't Leave Out Ori O, Beija Flor, Amaka, Mozeke, Sunshine.....KBB
> 
> We Gets Gangsta'


oh wow how could i forget all the good ones . i guess we do kinda go in on these companies

Ltown, i had no idea msn makes boobs big all the itty bitty crew better take notice


----------



## Ltown

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby Oh I didn't know that.  Ltown So,Disregard my Posterplexed
> 
> But I'd try Claudie Ends Insurance #2 or Claudie Quinoa Coffee Cream #1  and her Temple Balm Revitalizer



IDareT'sHair, darn you i was not going to order but these are good products ingredients pusha  thanks for looking out!


----------



## bronzebomb

chebaby said:


> no not yet. but im about to. im going to get another komaza pudding and califia hair cream.


 

chebaby have you tried the Komaza Coconut line?  It's lighter.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ltown said:


> @IDareT'sHair, *darn you i was not going to order but these are good products ingredients pusha thanks for looking out!*


 
Ltown  And you might want to e-mail her and tell her what happened to your Hair.  

She really works with your issues and she is very interested in what's going on with your Hair.

I explained to her about my Ends and she whipped me up something special with the Ends #2.  You should contact her.  She's extremely helpful.

I just came up with those off the Top of My Head.


----------



## robot.

chebaby said:


> IDareT'sHair, thats cause mine went bad. and you know i love me some butters. but the inside of the jar was wet and i couldnt tell if it was supposed to be that way
> yea i heard the cs was bad too.
> 
> you know whats funny is that if you say a companies cs is bad then im like well i aint ordering from them, i will not support them. but being able to get them locally is making it hard for me too stop buying stuff



This is what happened to mine too.  I wasn't sure if I could use it or not.


Anyway, just chiming into say I had a GREAT week.  I wish I could tell ya'll allll about it, it was so fabulous! 

I took my braids out last night and did a half-arsed flat twistout and got so many compliments today!  And my flat twists were some garbage, I was so impatient.  Gonna pamper and play in my hair for about two weeks before I get more braids.

I have to say, I did miss my fro.  I wanna try out so many styles before I go back to my braids.


----------



## chebaby

bronzebomb said:


> @chebaby have you tried the Komaza Coconut line?  It's lighter.


i had the coconut pudding but it had little white specks in it that i thought would go away but it didnt. the white specks stayed in my hair
but i do want to try the coconut lotion because if its anything like the shea lotion then i know ill love it.


----------



## chebaby

hey robot nice to see ya.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

robot. chebaby  That's Ridiculous!  As long as it took me to get those Jars and both of them were "bad"  I wish I had known that.

That really ticks me off.  Those were not 'cheap'. ......


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @robot. @chebaby  That's Ridiculous!  As long as it took me to get those Jars and both of them were "bad"  I wish I had known that.
> 
> That really ticks me off.  Those were not 'cheap'. ......


sucks right???
and what makes it so bad is you can be using this stuff on your hair and skin and not even know its bad until you see the mold. but technically its been bad


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@chebaby It ticks me off because:

1) It was not Cheap
2) It took an incredibly long time to come
3) Their Customer Service Response was very Snarky when I contacted them to check the Status of My order.

If I had it, I woulda' definitely contacted them and asked for a Refund or at the very least a Replacement. 

And Filed a Negative Response through Esty & PayPal.


----------



## divachyk

chebaby said:


> i have one and its the best comb ever. the only comb i use now.


chebaby - is the Magic Star Rake that you and the others have?



IDareT'sHair said:


> I hope I like WEN Better than @divachyk did.erplexed
> 
> Cause I have quite a few bottles to get through.


IDareT'sHair - I have WEN Sweet Almond....which do you have?



mkd said:


> I love shampoo too. I can't cowash, it doesn't work for me.


mkd - I'm starting to feel the same way.



13StepsAhead said:


> I agree the only reason I ordered was because they had a sale; otherwise I would not gave bothered.


13StepsAhead - ITA.


----------



## divachyk

Stopped by Sephora today to look for Flowerbomb and Pink Sugar. They said they don't carry them. Where do you all buy yours from?

I shopped up at Ross today buying some more business suits/dresses. $120!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

divachyk

Fig
Pomegrante
Sweet Almond Mint

*don't judge*


----------



## divachyk

IDareT'sHair - won't judge. hahaha. I want to try the Fig. It seems very popular.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby It ticks me off because:
> 
> 1) It was not Cheap
> 2) It took an incredibly long time to come
> 3) Their Customer Service Response was very Snarky when I contacted them to check the Status of My order.
> 
> If I had it, I woulda' definitely contacted them and asked for a Refund or at the very least a Replacement.
> 
> And Filed a Negative Response through Esty & PayPal.


i remember people saying the wait time was long and the cs sucked. its a shame.


----------



## chebaby

divachyk said:


> Stopped by Sephora today to look for Flowerbomb and Pink Sugar. They said they don't carry them. Where do you all buy yours from?
> 
> I shopped up at Ross today buying some more business suits/dresses. $120!


divachyk, i got my pink sugar from nordstrom rack so im sure the regular nordstrom sales it too.


----------



## chebaby

divachyk, yea its the jumbo rake magic star comb. i think thats the full name.


----------



## divachyk

chebaby - thx you. No Nordstrom's near me. Might have to order. Dangit, hate paying shipping. I'll check amazon or ebay.


----------



## divachyk

chebaby, found one on ebay for $15 + free shipping. Is that a good price? Also, does it smell really good? Can you somewhat explain the smell? I want to make sure I won't hate it. lol. Thx girly.


----------



## chebaby

divachyk said:


> @chebaby, found one on ebay for $15 + free shipping. Is that a good price? Also, does it smell really good? Can you somewhat explain the smell? I want to make sure I won't hate it. lol. Thx girly.


thats a good price. i think i paid something like $15 -$20 for mine.
its a really sweet girly smell. like pink cotton candy it really does smell like pink sugar. normally perfume gives me migranes so i dont wear them but this i can wear everyday with no problems.


----------



## divachyk

IDareT'sHair said:


> ButtersNBars has 15% until the End of July Discount Code = SummerCrop



Ladies - what do you use the natural butters for? Are they fragrancey? I was looking at the trip pack. Coconut, Shea and Mango. ETA: I was thinking of using them on my body...not my hair.


----------



## Brownie518

divachyk said:


> Stopped by Sephora today to look for Flowerbomb and Pink Sugar. They said they don't carry them. Where do you all buy yours from?
> 
> I shopped up at Ross today buying some more business suits/dresses. $120!



divachyk -  I got my Flowerbomb from Sephora. Whats up with that?


----------



## Brownie518

Hey, ladies. I see ya'll been chattin away in here, as usual. I've been off the grid, just have a lot of s**t going on in life right now. 

So, I used up a BFH Espresso Scalp Cream, BFH Deep Balance conditioner, Afroveda Jojoba Emu oil, and Mozeke Amla Infusion oil. I have backups on all. The weather here is tearing my hair up. Its hot, humid, rainy, and miserable. It's miserable even when its sunny! 

I just sent in my order for Claudie's. I really need to put the brakes on for now. I should be good for the rest of the summer (emphasis on should!). After I try Enso, if I like it I'll try the Sea Buckthorn and Horsetail stuff. They sound good. 

Oh, I got my Jasmine's...Berry Bliss is a new love of mine!!! I plan to get some conditioners in this scent. Tropical Paradise, Acai & Mangosteen, and Coco Mango are also keepers. And I revisisited the Shea Rinse and loved it! I cowashed with it a few times and used it as a final rinse. Loved it both ways!!


----------



## Ese88

i'm pre pooing with komaza pre shampoo treatment and I picked up my hemp seed oil from the post office. I don't like the smell It makes me feel like gagging, it smells like fish oils. I'm about to order some stuff from Claudie


----------



## Brownie518

Ese88 said:


> i'm pre pooing with komaza pre shampoo treatment and I picked up my hemp seed oil from the post office. I don't like the smell It makes me feel like gagging, it smells like fish oils. I'm about to order some stuff from Claudie



Yeah, hemp seed isn't the most pleasant smelling thing you'll ever use.  But its one of the best oils, IMO!  I love it! A lot of those stanky joints work the best. Amla, hemp seed, jbco, .


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Merning Divas!

Just M&S'ed with Tiiva Naturals Lotion & Oil


----------



## natura87

In mini twists again.


I dont know why I keep trying to convince myself that I can do wash and goes for more than one day. It ends up a hot tangly mess.


----------



## chebaby

hey ladies
dont know why im up so early(yes, noon is early lol) but im bored just sitting around so i might go buy something


----------



## divachyk

Brownie518 - After I responded with - well I seen this product on your website. As you can guess, they responded with "we don't carry everything that Sephora.com does because we are a smaller store." Blah!

Hope you ladies are having a great day! Today the dh and I got up and took our motorcycles out for a morning ride before it gets too scorching hot. Now, it's time to shower and grab lunch. We're thinking pizza. Tonight we'll watch a movie (at home) and I'll wash my hair. Was hoping to have my HV today so I can DC with that. I guess I'll use Kenra and work on some of the new goodies post TU, which is Wed! Yay.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

Mernin' Che  Waz up?  You didn't end up getting your Komaza Last night did you?

So....is that what You Getting?

I'm using Claudie Quinoa #1 today.  I guess I'll rotate that with Tiiva Green Tea Leave-In.  

I have a backup of Tiiva (and one on the way) and I just ordered another Quinoa #1 from Claudie.

I shoulda' opened the Enso Blue Malva  Well, 2 Daily Moisturizers is my Limit.  Next time I'll open Blue Malva.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Mernin' Che  Waz up?  You didn't end up getting your Komaza Last night did you?
> 
> So....is that what You Getting?
> 
> I'm using Claudie Quinoa #1 today.  I guess I'll rotate that with Tiiva Green Tea Leave-In.
> 
> I have a backup of Tiiva (and one on the way) and I just ordered another Quinoa #1 from Claudie.
> 
> I shoulda' opened the Enso Blue Malva  Well, 2 Daily Moisturizers is my Limit.  Next time I'll open Blue Malva.


whats going on T?
i only got the califia cream last night. im going to try and get it today if they havent sold out already
and im goingg to take my tiiva back


----------



## Ltown

Hi ladies!  I will be getting a refund from Tiiva!


----------



## chebaby

Ltown said:


> Hi ladies!  I will be getting a refund from Tiiva!


through paypal or tiiva decided to give it to you?


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Ltown said:


> Hi ladies! I will be getting a refund from Tiiva!


 
That's awesome


----------



## Ese88

So I just finished cornrowing my hair. I'm not sure how I feel about the hempseed oil or the oil rinsing, my hair didn't feel any better I think my hair just doesn't like oils, it's never been a big fan of them


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> whats going on T?
> i only got the califia cream last night. *im going to try and get it today if they havent sold out already*
> *and im goingg to take my tiiva back*


 
chebaby


----------



## hannan

Ltown That's great!


----------



## mkd

Ltown good! I guess tiivia didn't like the bad publicity it got in the vendors thread.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby


 yea i gotta take it back.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *yea i gotta take it back*.


 
chebaby

That's cause you wanna buy something else.  Stop Playin.

I may take a 'chance' and re-order that Oil again before the Sale ends.


----------



## mkd

Oh I just saw in the vendor thread that Ltown got her money from paypal and not the vendor. Boooooooo!


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> That's cause you wanna buy something else.  Stop Playin.
> 
> *I may take a 'chance' and re-order that Oil again before the Sale ends.*


true true, 
but it didnt interest me in the first place really, i just wanted it because it was new. but imma take that thang back and get me some komaza

@ bolded. wha you talkin bout willis


----------



## bronzebomb

I think I'm a glutten for punishment.  I'm considering ordering the Carrot Protein Masque from Mozeke.  I loved it...I'm all out.  I think it's a staple, but I'm afraid of spoilage. I don't know if this product is in her "terms and conditions Quality Assurance"


----------



## Minty

how come I moved and DH left my whole henna stash in the freezer. Love him to death so I had to walk away. Oh and he tossed the steamer too - too big for our new place. 

ahhh life.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

HijabiFlygirl said:


> how come I moved and *DH left my whole henna stash in the freezer.* Love him to death so I had to walk away. *Oh and he tossed the steamer too - too big for our new place.*
> 
> ahhh life.


 
HijabiFlygirl

.........................


----------



## Shay72

I've finally gotten my Claudie's order together. Mostly new stuff that I haven't tried and some replacement of staples.

Now I want order some hair perfume too  but I want to order some more Nubar too from Amazon so that actually works out for me.


----------



## Minty

LOL girl you know I will be ordering another one. I will be looking for one with a smaller hood though. But I ran around the house like a child when that henna I realized that henna was gone. gone baby gone.


----------



## Zaz

I got three packages today  
Thanks hannan for the samples 

I also received Qhemet AOHC and Curls souffle with 3 samples. Curls is quickly moving to the top of my list  With sales, they're not that expensive and they have reasonably priced, super fast shipping, plus free samples. They also sent me a coupon for my next purchase, and they have a points system for rewards, yep I'll definitely re-order from them during their next sale. Oh and I also love the smell of their products and how they make my hair look 

I think their coupon code: tweet4curls might still work for 30% off if anyone wants anything.


----------



## Ltown

chebaby said:


> through paypal or tiiva decided to give it to you?



chebaby, i don't know because all i see in history comments is that they agreed and ask me to return product to tiiva.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

HijabiFlygirl said:


> *LOL girl you know I will be ordering another one. I will be looking for one with a smaller hood though. But I ran around the house like a child when that henna I realized that henna was gone. gone baby gone*.


 
HijabiFlygirl

WOW! Girl.  That is a Trip. 

Well ButtersNBars has 15% off on their Henna & Stuff Discount Code = summercrop.  Check them out. (And you didn't hear that from me)

Good for You.  Lawd....I couldn't 'function' w/o my SteamA'


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *@ bolded. wha you talkin bout willis*


 
chebaby   Well you know I kept saying I wanted another _Non-Smelly_ Bottle before the Sale Ends....


----------



## Ltown

IDareT'sHair, you are seriously going to take a chance on another oil?  

Ok, i got another email saying seller refunding but don't want the product back?  Why is this after i updated with a tracking # and spend $6.  Oh well it will pay for my claudie.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ltown  Yeah......


----------



## chebaby

Ltown, that's good L. I'm glad u are getting a refund.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

Did you get a Chance to Smell that Camille Rose?  Did you make your returns.


----------



## bronzebomb

I'm not ordering for the new companies...too much of a risk right now.

on another note, I'm going to try something new with my hair regimen.  For the last 2 years of my journey, I've mostly done protective styling, and although my hair is growing, it's nothing to write home about. 

for the next 6 months, I'm going to wash more often, and do twists and go's.  Maybe the more action of "more water" my hair will grow faster and I'll be able to use up some of these products.


----------



## Ltown

IDareT'sHair said:


> chebaby   Well you know I kept saying I wanted another _Non-Smelly_ Bottle before the Sale Ends....





IDareT'sHair said:


> Ltown  Yeah......



IDareT'sHair, Tiiva came through she email me and apologize because she didn't know what it smell like until she got a return, must have been yours.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> chebaby
> 
> Did you get a Chance to Smell that Camille Rose?  Did you make your returns.



I'm five minutes from the store now. I can't find my receipt


----------



## Ltown

Where is Charz? How's the knee?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> I'm five minutes from the store now. *I can't find my receipt*


 
chebaby  Lawd.....I told you to find that receipt earlier this week!....


----------



## chebaby

Ok she let me return the tiiva anyway 
I ended up getting komaza coconut lotion, komaza califia pudding and brown butter beauty deep conditioner.

T, I smelled the CR and the only one that stinks is the hair butter. The other stuff has a light almond scent.


----------



## chebaby

This komaza coconut lotion smells sooooo good.
And I hope I love this BBB deep conditioner.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> Ok she let me return the tiiva anyway
> I ended up getting komaza coconut lotion, komaza califia pudding and brown butter beauty deep conditioner.
> 
> *T, I smelled the CR and the only one that stinks is the hair butter. The other stuff has a light almond scent.*


 
chebaby

Thanks Girl for Checking that.  Appreciate it.  

I couldn't handle another 'smelly' product right nowerplexed  And I didn't get the Hair Butter.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> This komaza coconut lotion smells sooooo good.
> *And I hope I love this BBB deep conditioner.*


 
chebaby

Yeah, Lemme know about that one.  I had it but sold it on the Exchange Forum.


----------



## chebaby

T, the BBB conditioner has keratin in it so I might use it tomorrow and let you know what I think of it. I said I was going to use dew tomorrow but I might use komaza instead, not sure yet.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Just Moisturized with a little Claudie Coffee & Quinoa #1 Hair Cream.  Will Seal with Tiiva Growth Oil.

I got my 32 Ounces of Enso (Original) Still waiting on the Sea Buckthorn & Horsetail


----------



## bronzebomb

chebaby said:


> *This komaza coconut lotion smells sooooo good.*
> And I hope I love this BBB deep conditioner.


 

It sure does!  I'm glad you gave it a try.  It works as good as it smells.  My hair likes coconut oil.  I may try a few more items from the coconut line.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I'd like to finish up Komaza's Honeycomb Rejuvenator and Komaza's Protein Strengthening Rx as part of my "Project Use Up"  Both are Open & 1/2 Used.

I don't have repurchases for them, but I may pick them up BF.  I know the Protein Strengthening Rx will be a definite repurchase.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Got My Shipping Notice Just Now from SSI! 

YAY!


----------



## chebaby

I got my shipping notice from sage today so I should get my stuff on Monday. I ordered another koils by nature leave in


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby  I got so much stuff coming!

Hairveda
SheScentIt
Claudie
Camille Rose
Tiiva....... 
*Seems like I'm missing somethin'?*  Oh Yeah, Enso Naturals


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@13StepsAhead @Zaz Ltown

What Ya'll Doin?


----------



## divachyk

Steaming with Kenra! Was planning to use some of my new goodies but this ng is too thick to be playing around with the unknown. I'll put the new items back in rotation after I get my TU. I cannot wait. Not sure which to try first. HV greenie, Enso, Tiiva, Oyin, Bee Mine. Decisions!


----------



## Charz

Ltown hey lady I'm here, just tryin to get back into the swing of things. My knee is doing well, I'm at 85 degrees and I am still in the brace. 

How's the scalp doing?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

divachyk  Sounds like a Delicious Line Up Girl.


----------



## divachyk

Charz - I missed the knee situation. What happened? I tore my ACL playing college ball many years ago. Had ACL reconstruction. Phys Therapy - yuck.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My Hairveda is in Da' City!  Should be here Monday

I'm tryna' remember what I got! .......


----------



## 13StepsAhead

Hey IDareT'sHair I'm about to get ready to go out with my bff since she couldn't go on vaca with me. My hair is currently in 2day old twist which I'll take down for a twist out. I was quite surprised out how well the held up and by the fact that I was able to put the in a nice bun. I think I found an alternate PS.


----------



## Ltown

Charz said:


> Ltown hey lady I'm here, just tryin to get back into the swing of things. My knee is doing well, I'm at 85 degrees and I am still in the brace.
> 
> How's the scalp doing?



Charz, i'm doing fine, its a condition as a result of allergic reaction that never going away now.  I just have to find a way to keep it under controlerplexed


----------



## IDareT'sHair

13StepsAhead Have a good time Lady.

I need to dig up my HV Order so I can see what I got  I know I got the Green Conditioner, A Cocosta, Che's Gelly....... and I know there was something else?  

Maybe an Amala Rinse


----------



## 13StepsAhead

I have 2 packages coming my way HV and 32oz CJ daily fix I got off NC swap. Too bad I'll be coordinating this training program all next week and  I will not be home to check out the new HV conditioner.


----------



## 13StepsAhead

IDareT'sHair I will! I'm not in a rush to get ready because she doesn't get off work until 10 and she's one of those people who will tell you she's ready then have you waiting outside for 30min. luckily we're going into the city tonight and those clubs stay open ALLLL night long.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

13StepsAhead  Yeah....Somebody Gotta Get On that Green Conditioner STAT.  

It's gone take me a minute.  I either gotta use up:  Enso, Tiiva or Jasmine before I open that Bad-Boy Up.  

I will Open it to Smell it tho'.


----------



## 13StepsAhead

IDareT'sHair said:


> 13StepsAhead  Yeah....*Somebody Gotta Get On that Green Conditioner STAT*.
> 
> It's gone take me a minute.  I either gotta use up:  Enso, Tiiva or Jasmine before I open that Bad-Boy Up.
> 
> I will Open it to Smell it tho'.



IDareT'sHair I was hoping to open that up since I used up my last open DC whiile on vaca, but I guess it'll have to wait until next weekend 

speaking of using stuff up, while on vacation I used up the following (partially because I was in and out of the pool)
- KCKT
-Jasmine's hibiscus DC
-HE Totally twisted (23oz)


----------



## IDareT'sHair

13StepsAhead  Good Job at Using Stuff Up.  

Hopefully, next wash day, I may be down 1 or 2 items.  

I'm determined to use up some stuff...........but I really need to slow down buying stuff.

Maybe I'm done with that for a minute _*crosses fangers*_


----------



## 13StepsAhead

Thanks IDareT'sHair it feels good to get these open containers out of the way. Daily co-washing has really helped me use a lot of conditioners, but since I'm about to try out 2-strand twists as my PS that may slow down. Especially since these suckers take at least 2hours to put in.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

13StepsAhead  You used Jasmine's Hibiscus as a Cowash didn't you?  How was it?  

I love that Conditioner.

Will pull them back out in the Fall.


----------



## Shay72

This girl that is working for me this summer hair stay in twists or a twistout. I ain't got the patience for all of that. I just started putting 8 big twists in my hair every night to help it not tangle. It takes everything in me to do just that .


----------



## 13StepsAhead

IDareT'sHair it was really good as a co-wash it gave me really good slip and my hair felt soft/moisturized afterwards, not as soft/moisturized as if I DCd but my hair still felt really nice.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

13StepsAhead  Thanks Girl.  I'll just keep Steaming with it!

Shay72  I know your hair looks really Cute!


----------



## 13StepsAhead

IDareT'sHair no problem. I  like it better as a DC, but it works really well as a leave-in


----------



## IDareT'sHair

13StepsAhead  Interesting about it also working as a good L-I.  WOW!  

That's a Multi Functional Product.


----------



## 13StepsAhead

IDareT'sHair it sure is, that's why I like it sooo much.


----------



## 13StepsAhead

I guess I should start getting ready  have a good night ladies.


----------



## chebaby

Next week I'm gonna do another haul  I just feel like I need to lmao. I might ge some jasmines or Enso  or something lol


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@chebaby Maybe aveyou or somebody will come through for you Girl.

And you can get your CJ Addiction outta your System.

ETA:  Your Whipped Gelly should be here Monday


----------



## bronzebomb

chebaby said:


> Next week I'm gonna do another haul  I just feel like I need to lmao. I might ge some jasmines or Enso  or something lol


 

i anna do one tooo!  but i have everything.


----------



## Zaz

IDareT'sHair said:


> @13StepsAhead @Zaz Ltown
> 
> What Ya'll Doin?



Hey T  I got my shipping notice from Shescentit too, can't wait to try that okra.
I ate so much crap between yesterday and today that I had to have an extra long 1300 cal workout today, and I only just now finished washing, conditioning my hair. 

The expensive Curl cleanser is pretty similar in smell and consistency to the cheap version, it might have felt just a tad bit more stripping I think but I'd probably repurchase it anyway, during a sale it comes out to be the same price as the cheap one. Tomorrow I'll try the souffle to see how it compares to the whipped creme.


----------



## Ltown

Good morning ladies.  Today i will wash with garlic shampoo, nexus emergencee protein tx, dc with Jasmine hibiscus,(hibiscus is a keeper no fragrance for me, citrus not too strong because it doesn't burn) acv rinse.  

IDareT'sHair, i went to bed early last night.  

I receive my Enso yesterday, waiting on Shescentit, and claudie.  I decide not to sale my jasmine and try to avoid the scalp.    
also dd and niece could use some, teach them early to take care of their hair.


----------



## Shay72

Didn't realize Darcy's Coconut & Lemongrass Transitioning Creme could be used as a detangler until watching Tastiredbone's youtube video about it. I will try that out today. Besides I have plenty of moisturizers and if this becomes a detangler I'll be aiiight. This is the last of anything I have of Darcy's. I've been only purchasing during sales and the last one I believe she had was BF.  I may purchase anway so I can try some things out  prior to BF. We'll see.


----------



## 13StepsAhead

Mernin' ladies, so my bff backed out on me last minute because she wanted to a double at work. I'm not even mad because I don't stop people from getting there money . I had already taken my hair out of the twist (which by the way produced an awesome twist-out), so I co-cleansed with CJ daily fix ( i love this), did a quick DC with AE hair mask on my scalp. Then I twisted my hair back up with HSH pumpkin potion and curls passionfruit curl paste. My hair feels really nice and smells awesome; also the twist came out beautiful. I really think this will be my PS for the remainder of the year.


----------



## Charz

divachyk

I had MPFL reconstruction surgery. Basically I'm so flexible that my knees would dislocate. They took a donor archellis heel ligament and replaced my stretched out one by screwing it in place. I got my right knee done in Dec and just got my left one done in mid June.

I think that next year with fashion purchases that I am gonna shop 90% at Nordstrom and Nordstrom Rack. Their customer service is impeccable and I really like their rewards program and perks. I swear customer service and quality products mean a lot to me. Sometimes you get what you pay for and Nordstrom will let you exchange and return stuff even if you've worn it many times if the product rips or something like that.

I really am just trying to consolidate my shopping in general, that's why I'm sticking with two lines, Curl Junkie and Qhemet Biologics.


----------



## Eisani

chebaby said:


> everything i used by anita grant i felt was over hyped. i was eager to try her stuff and when i got it i wasnt fond of the smells or what it did for my hair. i wouldnt purchase again.



Yea, me either. I loved her Camelia Kissi oil on my face but hell, I just started ordering cameliavseed oil and adding my own pink grapefruit EO cuz that's all it is. The other products I ordered weren't life-altering.

divachyk I see my response didn't po
st but to answer your question, I buy the Flowerbomb hair mist from Nordstrom or Sephora. Pink Sugar I get from Sephora. 

Sooo, about the hat and the wine tasting... we lasted all of two hours before I hat to call it quits. It was piss hot  Boo sent me a text (even though he was standing right next to me) and said "On second thought, the hat is classy." Boy hush


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Hey PJs!  How Ya'll Doin'? 

Nothing up. Moisturized with Claudie Coffee & Quinoa #1. May Seal with Tiiva in a bit.

I hope all that Crazy Haulin' is outta my System for a coupla' weeks. 

This Month was pretty bad.


----------



## Shay72

IDareT'sHair
I'm hoping my foolishness has stopped too . I did warn ya'll I would act a fool but seriously . The sad thing is I want one more thing but I ain't gonna do it. I'm trying to hold out til Labor Day at least.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I feel you @Shay72 I've spent a grip and this is just the 10th. 

I keep saying I'm not interested in buying/trying any _"New" Vendors_ but here I have Camille Rose stuff on the way. 

Not to mention those purchases with Tiiva. It really does hafta' stop and soon.

Imma try to hold off until the Labor Day Sales too, but I can't make any promises that I will or can (which is really very sad).


----------



## 13StepsAhead

Hey IDareT'sHair nothing much going on today. I put my twist in a small bun for today. I think since I'm narrowing down my staple lines I'm less inclined to just buy. Right now my staple lines are HV, QB, CJ (online) and SM  and tigi (on the ground). I do have a couple of products thAt I like from other lines, but my staples include more than 2-3 things my hair loves. There are still some online vendors I want to try, but I'm gonna need a nice sale and cheap shipping to order.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

13StepsAhead  The Haulin' got away from me this month.  Totally Outta Control.  

Especially the "new" stuff.  I don't mind reupping on my regulars, but I'm really tryna' limit 'new' items. 

That Camille Rose stuff was a total impluse buy.  But I hope I like it.  It's just Conditioners so I should be able to use those w/no regrets.erplexed

I will 'forge ahead' with my Personal Campaign to use up 25 products by Labor Day Weekend, but Lawd I gotta quit adding stuff.


----------



## 13StepsAhead

IDareT'sHair I know what you mean. That happened to me last month. I went crazy on QB and CJ (aveyou) when they had sales, then I went to TJMaxx and bought more tigi conditioners.


----------



## destine2grow

chebaby said:


> as much as i like shampooing my hair i think im *gonna try to shampoo only once or twice a month and use a cleansing conditioner the rest of the time* thats gonna be hard for me but imma try. other wise i'd shampoo twice a week i love shampoo.


chebaby the bolded is all I do.


IDareT'sHair said:


> @hannan I still think $14.00 for an 8 ounce Jar is a bit much for a New Company.
> 
> I think Enso has Excellent Price Points. IMO: They are right where they need to be price-wise. Even Better with their Sale.
> 
> However, this wasn't bad with the 30% discount. So, I'll take that into consideration should I decide to order again.
> 
> I'll use it again next wash day. I have 2 Jars and ordered another. So, I'm good.
> 
> *I gotta get back on my Jasmine tho'.*


 


IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby Oh I didn't know that. @Ltown So,Disregard my Posterplexed
> 
> *But I'd try Claudie Ends Insurance #2 or Claudie Quinoa Coffee Cream #1 and her Temple Balm Revitalizer*


 
IDareT'sHair @ the first bolded you keep saying that
@the second bolded. I need to try this. I just saw that on the left sided of my temple my edges are gone! I dont think its the way I wear my scarf under my wig. The doc said it could be from the anemia. My level was super low.

I am feeling a lot better. I just needed some blood.... Don't like the way that sound, but I had a n transfusion done. 

I also went to a party with my sis last night. I will post a pic for you ladies.


----------



## 13StepsAhead

destine2grow girl you look hott! Work it hunny


----------



## IDareT'sHair

destine2grow  Hush Girl! 

 Lookin' Good Struttin' Yo' Stuff.  Don't get in no trouble!

You must be feelin' better.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

13StepsAhead said:


> @destine2grow girl you look hott! Work it hunny


 

13StepsAhead  Gurl destine2grow is Fast.....


----------



## 13StepsAhead

IDareT'sHair destine2grow 's hubby Betta watch out now


----------



## IDareT'sHair

13StepsAhead  13, when is your next hair day?  I'm tryna' put together my Regi for Tuesday.  

Tryna' get a good product line up.  I will Steam again with Tiiva tho'.  Hope to finish up something too.


----------



## destine2grow

13StepsAhead thanks! The shoes had my feet killin me!


----------



## destine2grow

IDareT'sHair Girl he said they can look but can't touch! I wanted to get out of the house after being in there for too long. 

I did my hair yesterday. Don't have any hair plans for a few days. I need to start thinking of a Fall regi


----------



## 13StepsAhead

IDareT'sHair well since I'll be out if town for work I'm gonna try to get these twist to last until Friday. Then I'll do a twist out and do my hair on sat or Sunday. If this works out I may stick to this, while using my moisture spritz daily. Knowing me inaugural incorporate a mid-week co-wash/DC.


----------



## 13StepsAhead

destine2grow I'm thinking of my fall regimen as well and if these twist last for a week without looking crazy  then I think this is what I may do in the fall/ winter.


----------



## Shay72

I do the same regi year round. So nothing to really think about here.I cowash  6 days a week, dc 2x/wk, do a full out wash day one day a week. My only style is some version of a wash & go. Meaning I fully wear it out or my pull it back in a bun or puff. I moisturize & seal 2x/day. When my hair is wet I use a spray leave in , followed by a creamy moisturizer, then seal with a serum. At night when my hair is fully dry, I moisturize with a grease, pomade,or butter and seal with a serum or oil. Oh yeah, I oil rinse about 3 times a week. Basically do a overnight HOT then in the morning rinse and cowash.


----------



## robot.

This is going to be really random  but... If I may wax poetic here for a moment, ladies...

I have been feeling so amazing, I just have to share.  I walk around with a huge smile lately and I know it's because I really began to clear my mind and focus on myself this summer. I deleted my facebook and twitter and decided I was really going to take advantage of this beautiful summer.

Everyday I wake up early to exercise (got a late start today, so I went out for a nice jog/run), take a shower, and eat a healthy breakfast. Changing just these three things in my life have done wonders for my attitude. I feel so sexy and accomplished after I've exercised, I feel myself sweating out all the toxins and negative energy and thoughts (that's why I love to start the day with a good sweat!)

Then, when I hop into the shower, I really focus on scrubbing every inch of my body, complimenting things about myself and noticing how my skin is improving/glowing/etc and I express gratitude for my body. Everyone has something they wish to change about themselves. While you may be wishing for someone else's toned arms or slim shoulders, someone else is probably wishing they had your cute butt or charming smile.  So instead of wishing for something, I express gratitude and pamper what I do have and this makes me feel so beautiful and confident.

For breakfast, I have a nice bowl of oatmeal with coconut oil, a piece of toast with honey and applesauce and a fruit cup. When I have a good breakfast, I feel ready to face the day and it also really helps me to watch what I eat later in the day. I don't want to "ruin" all my hard work by heading to Mc D's or eating a candy bar. Now I always keep some healthy snacks on hand: pretzels, graham crackers, organic popcorn, etc.

I feel like all these physical changes do *wonders* for my mind as well. I've been so giggly and happy and enthusiastic lately! I had a wonderful week _despite_ several disappointing turns and I took each of them in great stride. I am grateful and learning from all my mistakes and disappointments and wake up the next day happy. Taking so much pride in my body really helps me to take pride in myself as a whole and I'm out doing things and making decisions that show that I respect myself. I just feel like I've been radiating such love and good energy that when something good happens to me, I'm not surprised because *I deserve it*! I am thankful, of course.  But I  know that good things are coming to me because I am putting good things out into the universe.

There's so much more but I really wanted to share with _somebody_.  I feel so radiant and amazing and I really can't contain it. I am in love with myself and the life I'm creating.  

Hope I didn't sound too hippy.  Just to keep this on topic... I'm going to wash my hair and do some coils today while cleaning/relaxing around the house. I hope everyone had a glorious week and is enjoying this beautiful Sunday.


----------



## Charz

I used up a KBB hair milk and the Shescentit Mint Shampoo


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Spritzed with Enso Naturals Sweet Agave & Flaxseed Spritz, Moisturized with Claudie and Sealed with Tiiva.  WOW!


----------



## chebaby

hey everyone
im so upset ive been out all day. i hate going out on sunday, thats my rest day even if i rested all day saturday
so i did my hair early today and the products i used are completely different than what i thought i would use before. i overnight oiled with vatika oil, cleansed with daily fix, detangled with smoothing lotion, conditioned for 10 minutes with hibiscus and banana deep fix, and used hibiscus and banana honey butter and smoothing gellie as my stylers for my braid out.
i hope it turns out nice. if it doesnt last all week then ill just cleanse with ASIAN cleansing conditioner, condition and wear a wash and go for the rest of the week but i really want this to last at least 3 days.


----------



## chebaby

oh and destine2grow, you are beautiful. love the dress.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@chebaby Evenin' Che! Glad you're on here. I was gone look for something to buy....out of sheer boredom. 

Now that you're here, I won't haft-to

What's Up?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby I lurve Steaming that CJ Deep Fix.  It's amazing.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I almost Cowashed just for something to do.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby Evenin' Che! Glad you're on here. I was gone look for something to buy....out of sheer boredom.
> 
> Now that you're here, I won't haft-to
> 
> What's Up?


lmao im glad im on here too. i wanted to lounge around all day on the net but that aint happen
im sitting here just relaxing. i need to clean up but i'd rather drink a cold slushy and just surf the net


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby I lurve Steaming that CJ Deep Fix.  It's amazing.


my hair must be changing because i think now i like rehab more than deep fix lmao.
i might steam with it one day. 
did you steam today?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@chebaby Nah...Cause I did my Hair Friday instead of today. I'll do it again on Tuesday. 

I'll use MoistPRO and probably Cathy Howse and Steam with _Tiiva_ (again)

ETA:  I like them both.  Deep Fix and Rehab.  And they both Steam Nicely


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby Nah...Cause I did my Hair Friday instead of today. I'll do it again on Tuesday.
> 
> I'll use MoistPRO and probably Cathy Howse and Steam with _Tiiva_ (again)
> 
> ETA:  I like them both.  Deep Fix and Rehab.  And they both Steam Nicely


the lady at the local store said a lot of people like the tiiva deep conditioner i told her i heard the same thing, that it was nice.
i cant wait to try bbb deep conditioner.


----------



## Charz

I had to get this cape jacket.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *the lady at the local store said a lot of people like the tiiva deep conditioner i told her i heard the same thing, that it was nice.*
> i cant wait to try bbb deep conditioner.


 
@chebaby It's interesting. It totally absorbed. But I steamed with it too. I'll get a better feel for it Tuesday. I hope to get 3-4 uses out of that Jar.  I still think 14.50 is too high tho'

@Charz very Cute. You must be getting planning your Fall Wardrobe.


----------



## robot.

IDareT'sHair said:


> I almost Cowashed just for something to do.



you can come twist/coil my hair for me if you need something to do.  i've been conditioning under a cap for three hours now, just putting off when to start.


----------



## chebaby

charz, thats a nice jacket. i love jackets
T, i can normally get 4 or more uses out of an 8oz jar. jasmines a&s can get me like 10 uses that jar lasts forever.


----------



## Charz

IDareT'sHair yes ma'am. I can't buy any heels though cuz of my knee. But I'm making it up in sweaters, capes and ponchos. I am so glad that last two are in next season.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

robot.  I would.  If you'd help me organize Products

chebaby yeah...for some reason Jasmine's 8 ounce Jars are Huge.  Like the Jars the Deep Fix use to come in.

These are those small jars like MHC.  For some reason, those don't seem like 8 ounces, but they are.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Charz  Me Too!  I love Capes & Ponchos (and of course nice sweaters).  Sounds Good Girl.


----------



## chebaby

express had a really nice sale going on today so i purchased some skirts and shirts in case i get this new job. they also had those long maxi skirts, i love those things but they were $60 

the ends of my braids feel really dry and crunchy. im not sure if its because i had the ac on but im about to take out one braid and see. im not going to do them over but if it feels dry ill just add some shea butter to it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby  Good You're Thinking Positive about Getting That Job.

I tied my hair up for the evening after I M&S'ed.


----------



## chebaby

ok i think its just the smoothing gellie giving it a firm hold. ill just sprits my hair with oyin j&b tomorrow before i go out in the heat.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby  Good You're Thinking Positive about Getting That Job.
> 
> I tied my hair up for the evening after I M&S'ed.


girl i have to i want this job soooooo bad.

oh wait i forgot honey butta has glycerin and honey high on the list, so yea its probably the ac making my hair hard. hopefully it softens up tomorrow.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *ill just sprits my hair with oyin j&b tomorrow before i go out in the heat.*


 
@chebaby I spritzed today with Enso's Sweet Agave Nectar & Flaxseed before going out. I'll spritz this week (under da' rug).

I'll be back on my Daily Spritz.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby I spritzed today with Enso's Sweet Agave Nectar & Flaxseed before going out. I'll spritz this week (under da' rug).
> 
> I'll be back on my Daily Spritz.


im gonna start spritzing my puffs


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@chebaby Are you just gone use J&B? I never did get that again. 

I had J&B several times and either sold, swapped or gave away.erplexed

I think I have 2. The Enso and I have a Herbal Tea Spritz from Njoi. These should last me through the rest of the Summer. I have a back-up of the Enso.

I like Spritzing


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby  I forgot I also have BFH Olive Drench, which I can also put in a spray bottle and use as a Spritz.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby Are you just gone use J&B? I never did get that again.
> 
> I had J&B several times and either sold, swapped or gave away.erplexed
> 
> I think I have 2. The Enso and I have a Herbal Tea Spritz from Njoi. These should last me through the rest of the Summer. I have a back-up of the Enso.
> 
> I like Spritzing


yea thats the only spritz i have. i gave my ojon mist to destine. 

oh i forgot i have a komaza spray you sent me. ill try that too since im loving komaza right now.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> yea thats the only spritz i have. i gave my ojon mist to destine.
> 
> *oh i forgot i have a komaza spray you sent me.* ill try that too since im loving komaza right now.


 
Are you sure it's a spray/spritz? If it's the Honeycomb or the Protein it is to be washed out.  Which one?

I had ASIAN CocoShea, but sold it to Fab.


----------



## 13StepsAhead

IDareT'sHair said:


> chebaby I lurve Steaming that *CJ Deep Fix*.  It's amazing.



I may try steaming with this DC because it didn't work so much as a regular DC.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby I forgot until you mentioned Ojon.....I have those 2 WEN Spritzs.  The Fig and SA Mint.  *smh*

I'm good on Spritz.


----------



## chebaby

the next few things on my list to use up are:
ASIAN cleansing conditioner
cj a&o conditioner
enso deep conditioner
claudie protein conditioner
jasmine a&s
CURLS asian tea conditioner(i used to like \this but not so much anymore)


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> Are you sure it's a spray/spritz? If it's the Honeycomb or the Protein it is to be washed out.  Which one?
> 
> I had ASIAN CocoShea, but sold it to Fab.


no not the protein one, i think its the coconut spray you sent me a while ago and i havent used it yet. or maybe its a califia spray.


IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby I forgot until you mentioned Ojon.....I have those 2 WEN Spritzs.  The Fig and SA Mint.  *smh*
> 
> I'm good on Spritz.


yea you are good on sprays


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Here's My List of Use Ups SOON:

Hairveda MoistPRO
Tiiva Green Tea L-I, Tiiva Oil & Tiiva DC'er
Cathy Howse UBH
Komaza Protein & Komaza Honeycomb Rejuvenator
Enso DC'er
Claudie Quinoa #1
Jasmine A&S in Honey Pear
Tigi Dumb Blonde
BFH Green Tea & Apple Shine Rinse
Enso Sweet Agave Nectar & Flaxseed Spritz

This is a good start and helping me to my Use Up 25 Products by Labor Day. In fact, this might put me over.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> no not the protein one, i think its the *coconut spray* you sent me a while ago and i havent used it yet. or maybe its a *califia spray.*


 
chebaby  Oh Good.  One of those.  Yeah, No more Spritz.  I wonder how's WEN's Shelf-Life?  

It must be good.  I won't use those 2 Spritz's for a while.erplexed


----------



## Shay72

I used up Step 2 of Methi Sativa. I have like 2 back ups of that and only 1 of Step 1. IDK y but that drives me crazy.

I hope to finish one of my MoistPro gallons  this week.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby  Oh Good.  One of those.  Yeah, No more Spritz.  I wonder how's WEN's Shelf-Life?
> 
> It must be good.  I won't use those 2 Spritz's for a while.erplexed


for some reason i would think wen would have a shelf life of at least a year.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72 said:


> I used up Step 2 of Methi Sativa. I have like 2 back ups of that and only 1 of Step 1. IDK y but that drives me crazy.
> 
> *I hope to finish one of my MoistPro gallons  this week.*


 
Shay72  One Of????  How Many Gallons of MoistPRO Do you Have?


----------



## chebaby

T, if you use all that uo on your list i know you would have to be at 25 by then because youve been really sing up stuff left and right.


----------



## 13StepsAhead

All thus talk of spritzes I just spritzer my hair with SM hold and shine mist and sealed with SM restorative elixir.


----------



## 13StepsAhead

Oh yeah my moist pro gallon is officially at the 1/2 way mark


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *T, if you use all that uo on your list i know you would have to be at 25 by then because youve been really sing up stuff left and right*.


 
chebaby Yeah, So Far I've already used up about 11 or 12 things.  

Now I just gotta STOP adding Products (and New Vendors). 

No more New Vendors this year.


----------



## beautyaddict1913

divachyk said:


> @beautyaddict1913 - girl your slang be having me rolllin'. It's familiar slang. I work with a diverse crowd and they be looking at you like "what does that mean" if you use a slang phrase.
> 
> 
> @beautyaddict1913 - what's a must have from Claudie? I'm more in to ordering DCners these days. I'm good on other things such as oils, etc. Suggestions?


 
divachyk Girl IDareT'sHair started me to talking like that in here lol, she's so funny! I LOVE Claudie's protein treatment, ends insurance #2, and her scalp elixir. Today is the last day for the 15% off! I ordered the Avocado Intense and the Isha cream this time!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

13StepsAhead said:


> All thus talk of spritzes I just spritzer my hair with SM hold and shine mist and sealed with *SM restorative elixir*.


 
13StepsAhead

I like this.  It smells good too.  I had to put it away.  I'll pull it back out after I use up some other stuff.


----------



## 13StepsAhead

IDareT'sHair said:


> Shay72  One Of????  How Many Gallons of MoistPRO Do you Have?



I was just about to ask this.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

beautyaddict1913 said:


> @divachyk Girl @IDareT'sHair started me to talking like that in here lol, she's so funny! I LOVE Claudie's protein treatment, ends insurance #2, and her scalp elixir. Today is the last day for the 15% off! I ordered the Avocado Intense and the *Isha cream *this time!


 
beautyaddict1913  Heyyyyyy Beauty!

This right here is dabomb.com


----------



## 13StepsAhead

IDareT'sHair I love the SM restorative elixir, I'm down to my last 2 or 3 from the walgreens BOGO sale. I wish the would have another one.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

13StepsAhead Another one of my "Implusive Buys" this month. erplexed (Thanks to beautyaddict1913 sending me that Masque).  

I wasn't even thinking about SM Products.

But that Exlir, if they do have B1 G1 I will definitely repurchase that.


----------



## beautyaddict1913

Hey IDareT'sHair !!!

13StepsAhead how do u use the Moist Pro? Do u just co-wash and follow up with a leave-in? I think my hair only likes protein if I follow up with a DC...


----------



## chebaby

my local store is getting mozeke


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *my local store is getting mozeke*


 
chebaby

Hmp.


----------



## 13StepsAhead

beautyaddict1913 I use it as a detangler, co-wash and occasionally I use it as a leave-in. If I don't use the moistpro as my leave-in I do follow-up with a moisturizing leave-in, but my hair really likes protein.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I Use MoistPRO as a Cowash, but I always follow everything up with a DC'er.

I love to Deep Condition!


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Hmp.


i am looking forward to them getting bear fruit though. i want to try the african export leave in if they get it.


----------



## beautyaddict1913

IDareT'sHair u follow ur MoistPro co-wash with a DC?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

beautyaddict1913 said:


> @IDareT'sHair *u follow ur MoistPro co-wash with a DC?*


 
@beautyaddict1913 Yep. I follow up Errthang with a DC'er. Errrthang.

But I just like to Deep Condition.


----------



## chebaby

hey beauty whats up girl?


----------



## chebaby

urgggg i havent sold my DM stuff yet


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *urgggg i havent sold my DM stuff yet*


 
chebaby  I'm surprised.

beautyaddict1913  Did you make your Sale?


----------



## mkd

Hey ladies.  

destine2grow, very pretty!

robot. You sound so happy. I am happy for ou. 

I got my shipping notice from ssi and I am sad that I didn't order more.  Since I am gong to do wash and goes, I need more stylets and co washing cons.  I guess I will see how long I stick with it.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby  I'm surprised.
> 
> @beautyaddict1913  Did you make your Sale?


i know girl, i would have thought someone would want it but i guess not. i dont know what to do with it because i REALLY dont want it. i hate to throw it away.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> i know girl, i would have thought someone would want it but i guess not. i dont know what to do with it because *i REALLY dont want it. i hate to throw it away*.


 
chebaby  Hmp.  Gurl...You Betta' Bump That Thread ..........


----------



## beautyaddict1913

IDareT'sHair said:


> @beautyaddict1913 Yep. I follow up Errthang with a DC'er. Errrthang.
> 
> But I just like to Deep Condition.


 
IDareT'sHair good idea! I like to DC too! I will get some next sale! Yes I sold that stuff that same night and I gave away a lot of stuff over the wknd so now I have room for the new haul that Che sent me! (Got it Saturday, thanks)

chebaby hey hun! Missed u guys! Gurl I would have bought that stuff from u since I like those products but I need to really use up the ones I have and I cant use her stuff in summer because of the glycerin and our humidity levels! Dont throw them away though! Did u post em on NC?


----------



## chebaby

no i havent put them on NC because i feel like i dont know them lol.


----------



## bronzebomb

chebaby said:


> urgggg i havent sold my DM stuff yet


 
I wanted the curling cream...but, i have so much stuff right now that have not tried.  I don't have that much DM stuff.  I think you should bump the post.

Have you all see the CurlyKinks.com  (CoilsKinksCurls new products)?

Everybody is coming out with a line, or something to buy...


----------



## robot.

those of you who wanted me to send them some of my shea butter mix... please send me a message. I'm done with my class this summer. That final was no joke but I passed! I'll be whipping up a lot this week. 

Hannan, I haven't forgotten about yours!


----------



## chebaby

bronzebomb said:


> I wanted the curling cream...but, i have so much stuff right now that have not tried.  I don't have that much DM stuff.  I think you should bump the post.
> 
> Have you all see the CurlyKinks.com  (CoilsKinksCurls new products)?
> 
> Everybody is coming out with a line, or something to buy...


did she release the products yet? she was one of my fave youtubers.


----------



## destine2grow

Thanks mkd and chebaby!
chebaby I like her too. Let me go check out her new line and see what she have.


----------



## destine2grow

Please tell me that CoilsKinksCurls curling custard is not $22 for 8oz! She need to do better than that.


----------



## hannan

No worries, @robot. ! I'm glad to hear class went well!  I don't know how you guys do class in this hot weather! Spring quarter is bad enough. 

And @destine2grow, looking good! That pic was fiyah!


----------



## destine2grow

hannan thanks Miss Lady!


----------



## Shay72

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Shay72 One Of???? How Many Gallons of MoistPRO Do you Have?


 


13StepsAhead said:


> I was just about to ask this.


 
Once I use this one up I have one more.No need to buy any gallons or pails this BF.I've figued out 1 of each for a year is good .


----------



## divachyk

destine2grow - looking good and hoping you are feeling great!

I can't wait until my TU is done (it's Wed). I'm tired of babying my hair. Applying minimal product. Not upsetting my scalp. I have way too many prods in the fridge that's just staring at me yelling - use me! 

IDareT'sHair and beautyaddict1913 - I get tired of steaming and DCing but my hair absolutely adores it and chick be getting an attitude if I skimp on that step. No one in my household is happy unless she is happy. So since she got much swag and control over me and the dh, I do's as she say and make sure she gets her world class steam treatment errry week.


----------



## robot.

i've been saying i would coil my hair ever since i took it out, but i just can't commit to the 2-3 hrs i know it'll take to finish, soo... i did bantu knots instead. 

View attachment 119815

this will be my first time trying a bantu knot out, so i'm excited! we'll see what they're looking like in the morning. i moisturized with daddy dew, then sealed with AOHC. brushed some eco styler olive oil gel through with my denman and then bantu'd. it took me maybe an hour, and i sat under the dryer for 20 minutes.


----------



## divachyk

IDareT'sHair - so true about not buying new items or more product but I still lust for some Qhemet and CJ
 smh 

Sent from my DROIDX


----------



## Ltown

Good morning ladies!  


It great to see someone using up something here!

IDareT'sHair, that is alot of stuff to use up by labor day, jasmine jar is large. I'm saying again you are waist length and just playing us  the conditioner is very thick so you don't need alot, i tried to use up it was just wasteful to try



Charz, i like that cape/coat too.  Easy to put on!


----------



## divachyk

@Ltown and  Charz - the cape/coat is easy to put on and easy to take off. lol. j/k I do like it also.

@Ltown and @IDareT'sHair - waist length? Shoot T, is probably like scrub the flow and dip it low length. 

It's raining here in FL - booo! I only have a tiny umbrella at my desk.  The raining out there need a little more than that tiny umbrella. Hope it's done raining by the time I get off because my hair is nicely detangled in preparation for my TU on Wed. I don't need to get my hair wet and have to go through the stretching/detangling the ng process again.


----------



## Charz

Ltown divachyk

lol ya'll killing me with the ease of taking off the cape


----------



## Zaz

Charz I got my hairveda package, I added a sample of the amala cream rinse and it's a lil bigger than a mayo packet, more like a small Capri sun.







eta the whipped gelly and whipped ends hydration smell a little too sweet for me, I'll use them up but I think I'll stick to her conditioners to cowash with in the future.


----------



## chebaby

hello ladies
my braid out turned out nice today but my ends felt a little funky so i smoothed on some kbb hair cream and that did the trick.
i also got my sage order in the mail today and the komaza califia cream looks different and smells different but not like a formula change or anything. it just looks like they whipped the cream more than usual. i love the texture. its like a thicker version of kbb hair cream.
this braid out should last me most of the week. because its set really well. next time i will be using KBN leave in conditioner and sealing my ends with the KBN hair butter.


----------



## Ese88

i ordered claudie's isha hair cream. I'm thinking of getting tree braids on Friday


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ltown said:


> It great to see someone using up something [email protected]'sHair, t*hat is alot of stuff to use up by labor day, jasmine jar is large. the conditioner is very thick so you don't need alot, i tried to use up it was just wasteful to try*


 
Ltown Not Really because many of these products are open. 

Yeah, I know all about the Size of Jasmines Conditioners and I know how much I need.  I'm doing my hair twice a week, so I'm not concerned.



divachyk said:


> @IDareT'sHair - *so true about not buying new items or more product* but I still lust for some Qhemet and CJ
> smh DROIDX


 
divachyk  I meant "New Vendors".  I'm trying to limit those.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My Hairveda came today!  And Yes...I smelled 1 of the New Green Conditioners, can't wait to try it.

My Camille Rose also came.  And my _other_ Tiiva Order, for 2 DC'ers and a L-I.

chebaby I will drop your Gelly in the mail tomorrow.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> My Hairveda came today!  And Yes...I smelled 1 of the New Green Conditioners, can't wait to try it.
> 
> My Camille Rose also came.  And my _other_ Tiiva Order, for 2 DC'ers and a L-I.
> 
> @chebaby I will drop your Gelly in the mail tomorrow.


thanx girl
T, you got a lot of good stuff in the mail all in one day
how does the green conditioner smell?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> thanx girl
> T, you got a lot of good stuff in the mail all in one day
> *how does the green conditioner smell?*


 
@chebaby I knew somebody was gone ask that Hard to describeerplexed

It doesn't smell bad, and it smells Green. I'll hafta' let someone else describe it. It's sweet & plant-like too.

I emailed Tiiva to ask about Shelf-Life.   I think Imma email Camille Rose too.  I put that Algae DC'er in the Fridge and Tiiva's DC'er.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby I knew somebody was gone ask that Hard to describeerplexed
> 
> It doesn't smell bad, and it smells Green. I'll hafta' let someone else describe it. It's sweet & plant-like too.
> 
> I emailed Tiiva to ask about Shelf-Life.   I think Imma email Camille Rose too.  I put that Algae DC'er in the Fridge and Tiiva's DC'er.


i figured it would have a green smell. as long as it doesnt stink im good. if the natural store gets it i will pick it up.


----------



## 13StepsAhead

Hey ladies  Aveyou has a groupon for $25 for $50 worth of beauty products. I got the link off FB so I can't post off my work PC, but if you go on there FB fan page it's there. It's a great deal and I'll be buying more CJ.

ETA the lank: 

http://www.groupon.com/deals/avenue-...urce=anonymous


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *i figured it would have a green smell*. as long as it doesnt stink im good. if the natural store gets it i will pick it up.


 
chebaby  It seriously does.  Yeah...Maybe a _"Grassy" _Smell mixed with something good.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

13StepsAhead  Gurl.....You know Che want that Lank!


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby *It seriously does.  Yeah...Maybe a "Grassy" Smell mixed with something good.*


surprisingly your description sounds good lol. and familiar but i cant put my finger on what your description reminds me of.
yea 13, slip me that lank


----------



## hannan

13StepsAhead said:


> Hey ladies  Aveyou has a groupon for $25 for $50 worth of beauty products. I got the link off FB so I can't post off my work PC, but  yo gon on there FB fan page it's there. It's a great deal and I'll be buying more CJ.



13StepsAhead How does groupon work? I give groupon the 25 bucks and they give me a code to use for aveyou?


----------



## 13StepsAhead

chebaby I wish I could go on and post it, but I can't even access FB from my work PC . I'll try from my phone.
hannan basically... You just enter the code as a giftcertificate instead of a coupon.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

13StepsAhead  13 You know Betta' than Entice these PJ's with a $25.00 Coupon!:mob:


----------



## 13StepsAhead

Added link to the original post...


----------



## 13StepsAhead

IDareT'sHair I know, but I posted it before I got a beat down.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

13StepsAhead said:


> @IDareT'sHair I know, but I posted it before I got a beat down.


 
13StepsAhead  Yeah....You should "Edit" Your post and pm them.


----------



## chebaby

i must be slow because i cant figure out how to use the coupon. is there a code?


----------



## 13StepsAhead

chebaby the code starts with GC and you have to enter it as a gift certificate. As you proceed through checkout you will see the option to use it as a gift certificate


----------



## chebaby

lawd i feel like hauling lol(when dont i feel like hauling lol). 
thanx 13, i dont know if im going to get anything, i might. $50 worth of curl junkie stuff is only 2 products lol. surprisingly im stocked on cj but i could use another smoothing conditioner and lotion. hmmmm.


----------



## 13StepsAhead

chebaby I figure $25off is equivalent to the 40% i got during the flash sale for the 3 items I just purchased + the $1 shipping I was sold.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby  I know how you feel.  I 'feel' like I could buy a little something myself. 

But Lawd....I hope these _feelings_ Pass On Up Outta Here.

My 32 Ounce Jar of Enso's Sea Buckthorn & Horsetail Shipped Today.  I shol' hope I like it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

13StepsAhead  Smart with that Dolla' Shipping Factored In


----------



## chebaby

13StepsAhead said:


> @chebaby I figure $25off is equivalent to the 40% i got during the flash sale for the 3 items I just purchased + the $1 shipping I was sold.


wouldnt it be so amazing if aveyou had the 32oz sizes.


----------



## 13StepsAhead

chebaby girl yes, that would be too perfect.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I can't wait to do my hair tomorrow.  

I should finish up:  Hairveda MoistPRO & Cathy Howse UBH.  _*have back ups of both*_


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby  I know how you feel.  I 'feel' like I could buy a little something myself.
> 
> But Lawd....I hope these _feelings_ Pass On Up Outta Here.
> 
> My 32 Ounce Jar of Enso's Sea Buckthorn & Horsetail Shipped Today.  I shol' hope I like it.


girl i could haul more than just a lil bit right now lmao.


IDareT'sHair said:


> @13StepsAhead  Smart with that Dolla' Shipping Factored In


dolla shipping is the best lmao.


----------



## Charz

Zaz

yeah i think the condishes from HV are her better products. wow a small capri sun? I remember those drinks, yummmmmm


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

Yeah...I could haul too.  But I don't really need/want know what I'd get?

I'm still waiting on:

SheScentIt
Enso 
Tiiva
Claudie


----------



## Ltown

Charz said:


> Ltown divachyk
> 
> lol ya'll killing me with the ease of taking off the cape




Charz, i never thought about getting on but a friend wore one earlier this year and it so simple on/off, especially if you are layeree in the winter.  You can't button a coat


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Yeah...I could haul too.  But I don't really need/want know what I'd get?
> 
> I'm still waiting on:
> 
> SheScentIt
> Enso
> Tiiva
> Claudie


im thinking about getting that new enso conditioner next week but i dont know. or another ssi okra but i hate to order just one product


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> im thinking about getting that new enso conditioner next week but i dont know. or another ssi okra but *i hate to order just one product*


 

chebaby

Yeah, generally I won't order 1 product. 

But I did order that 1 16 ounce Avocado. Maybe I ordered an Okra too. 

Not sure, but it might just be the Conditioner.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Yeah, generally I won't order 1 product.
> 
> But I did order that 1 16 ounce Avocado. Maybe I ordered an Okra too.
> 
> Not sure, but it might just be the Conditioner.


lol if im gonna order just one product ill wait.  its so not worth it.


----------



## divachyk

IDareT'sHair said:


> My Hairveda came today!  And Yes...I smelled 1 of the New Green Conditioners, can't wait to try it.
> 
> My Camille Rose also came.  And my _other_ Tiiva Order, for 2 DC'ers and a L-I.
> 
> @chebaby I will drop your Gelly in the mail tomorrow.



IDareT'sHair - so did mine. 



IDareT'sHair said:


> I put that Algae DC'er in the Fridge and Tiiva's DC'er.


IDareT'sHair - when and when not to refrigerate with respect to natural products?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *lol if im gonna order just one product ill wait.  its so not worth it.*


 
chebaby  I ordered 2 16 ounce Avocado & 1 8 ounce Okra.  

Lawd....I didn't even remember what I ordered. (I just looked it up)


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby  I ordered 2 16 ounce Avocado & 1 8 ounce Okra.
> 
> Lawd....I didn't even remember what I ordered. (I just looked it up)


 you sure thats what you got


----------



## mkd

I ordered my magic star rake comb friday and it came today.  That is super fast shipping.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

divachyk said:


> @IDareT'sHair - *when and when not to refrigerate with respect to natural products?*


 
@divachyk Diva, I don't think there is a Fast & Hard Rule, at least I don't have one. But I always take precautions with them. In my fridge now I have:

Sitrinillah
KBB Luscious Locs
Enso DC'er
Tiiva Naturals DC'er
ButtersnBars Hair Masque
BFH Olive Drench
Oyin Honey Hemp 
Hydratherma Naturals

No reason, I just stuck those in there.

I did hear back from Tiiva and they said 1 year, provided the product stays dry w/o Moisture getting into it.


----------



## divachyk

I'm groupon illiterate; couldn't figure it out. Wasn't meant to be perhaps.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *you sure thats what you got*


 
chebaby  No....I'm not actually.erplexed


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby  No....I'm not actually.erplexed


----------



## bronzebomb

13StepsAhead said:


> @chebaby I wish I could go on and post it, but I can't even access FB from my work PC . I'll try from my phone.
> @hannan basically... You just enter the code as a giftcertificate instead of a coupon.


 

$50 is all I need of CJ...just to try it out.  Thanks! 13StepsAhead 
I hope I will be able to use it online...I'd cry if I couldn't!  

I have until Jan to use it!
$25


----------



## mkd

Does aveyou carry any other good lines?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

mkd said:


> Does aveyou carry any other good lines?


 
mkd  Yeah, I saw some good lines on their site.

chebaby Yeah, that's what I got from SSI.  2 16 ounce Avocados & 1 8 ounce Okra.  You had me trippin'.......


----------



## chebaby

mkd said:


> Does aveyou carry any other good lines?


jane carter, donna marie, curls, deva curl/care/color, terax, morracan oil, ect.


----------



## blackviolet

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby I knew somebody was gone ask that Hard to describeerplexed
> 
> It doesn't smell bad, and it smells Green. I'll hafta' let someone else describe it. It's sweet & plant-like too.
> 
> I emailed Tiiva to ask about Shelf-Life.  I think Imma email Camille Rose too. I put that Algae DC'er in the Fridge and Tiiva's DC'er.


 
Hi T,

O.k. I'm late but what Algae DCer?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

blackviolet said:


> Hi T,
> 
> *O.k. I'm late but what Algae DCer?*


 
blackviolet

From Here:

http://camillerosenaturals.com/

Check out these products.  There is also a 15% discount code.


----------



## Charz

Don't forget to use ebates to get cash back from groupon


----------



## 13StepsAhead

My Tiiva order shipped.

So by the time I get back home on Friday I will have at least 3 packages waiting for me (hopefully 4 if my AY order is shipped soon)
- NC swap board purchase 
- HV 
- Tiiva 
- and hopefully AveYou

I hope I'm done


----------



## Zaz

13StepsAhead thanks for the groupon heads up 

hannan once you buy a groupon, it counts like regular money, so if you buy this deal now you get 50% off but if you wait for an aveyou sale, you could get double the savings because as far as they're concerned you have a $50 gift certificate in hand (and the certificate doesn't expire till next year so I'll try that CJ during their next sale). I love groupon  
Here's the link if anyone needed it http://gr.pn/n8EFn0


----------



## Ltown

I have fb don't use it but i will get a code for you all if needed!


----------



## bronzebomb

Charz said:


> Don't forget to use ebates to get cash back from groupon


 
That's why I need y'all...What's ebates?


----------



## 13StepsAhead

Zaz said:


> @13StepsAhead thanks for the groupon heads up
> 
> @hannan once you buy a groupon, it counts like regular money, so if you buy this deal now you get 50% off but *if you wait for an aveyou sale, you could get double the savings because as far as they're concerned you have a $50 gift certificate in hand *(and the certificate doesn't expire till next year so I'll try that CJ during their next sale). I love groupon
> Here's the link if anyone needed it http://gr.pn/n8EFn0


 
That's a good idea


----------



## hannan

Thank you Zaz! That really is a good idea. I'd rather save until their next sale. Imagine if they have another 40% off.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I got a Response back From Camille Rose Naturals regarding "Shelf-Life" and they also said 1 year.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @blackviolet
> 
> From Here:
> 
> http://camillerosenaturals.com/
> 
> Check out these products. * There is also a 15% discount code*.



..........what's the code???


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> ..........what's the code???


 
Brownie518

mnh1


----------



## mkd

Oh I see they sell ms jessies.  
chebaby have you used ms jessies on a wash & go?


----------



## hannan

Aww shucks. The groupon "can't be combined with other offers."


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Okay.... Who Gone Use the "Green" Conditioner Soon?


----------



## 13StepsAhead

IDareT'sHair said:


> Okay.... *Who Gone Use the "Green" Conditioner Soon?[/*QUOTE]
> 
> 
> @IDareT'sHair I'll be using mine this weekend


----------



## IDareT'sHair

13StepsAhead

Thanks 13!  Please come in and do a Full Product Review.  

It has a bit of protein with the Wheat etc.....I need to look at the ingredients again.


----------



## Zaz

What glycerin free moisturisers do you ladies use in the winter time? I don't normally change my regimen when the seasons change but figured I might give that a try this fall/winter.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

IDareT'sHair said:


> @13StepsAhead
> 
> Thanks 13! Please come in and do a Full Product Review.
> 
> *It has a bit of protein with the Wheat etc.....I need to look at the ingredients again*.


 
13StepsAhead

I take that back.  It says _Wheat Grass Green Tea_


----------



## Zaz

hannan said:


> Aww shucks. The groupon "can't be combined with other offers."



They usually just write that but never actually enforce it


----------



## Brownie518

mkd - your hair looks too cute!!!


----------



## mkd

Thank you ms b! Brownie518, how ya been?


----------



## chebaby

mkd said:


> Oh I see they sell ms jessies.
> @chebaby have you used ms jessies on a wash & go?


no ive never used it on a wash and go. just twists and braids.


----------



## Brownie518

mkd said:


> Thank you ms b! @Brownie518, how ya been?





I've been okay, I guess...

I've been shopping like a madwoman


----------



## 13StepsAhead

IDareT'sHair said:


> @13StepsAhead
> 
> Thanks 13! Please *come in and do a Full Product Review*.
> 
> It has a bit of protein with the Wheat etc.....I need to look at the ingredients again.


 
I will; my hair will be freshly shampooed so you guys will get a pretty good review.


----------



## chebaby

tonight im going to moisturize my ends with kbb hair cream and pineapple.


----------



## divachyk

Zaz, I use Bee Mine Luscious year 'round.


----------



## Eisani

My pay increase was effective today. I'm deciding what to buy to celebrate


----------



## Eisani

Ok, so I've been thinking I may see what it would cost me to open up a little local spot that sells all the goodies we like to order online. There aren't many places around here where you can get the stuff on the ground and I know for a fact I saw at least 6 naturals wearing pretty twist outs at the wine tasting this weekend! I'm thinking something near the law school w/b nice...:scratchch


----------



## divachyk

Eisani - I want to do the same but don't know how to go about doing it.


----------



## destine2grow

@13Steps thanks girl for the groupon link! i jumped right on it!
Charz i didnt know how to go about the ebates and get back to the link! I might purchase another one! I will hold out until they have another sale on CJ!


----------



## hannan

So I made a dummy cart on aveyou and used FIVE for the fifteen percent discount and then added in the groupon into the gift certificate area. The coupon code worked immediately but the groupon didn't take off 50 until I was about to pay but they both worked! 

Now all we have to do is what for that darn sale.


----------



## Shay72

I picked up my Ambrosia Hair package yesterday. LolaKinkz, 160Days2Lose2, and tastiredbone have reviewed these products on youtube. Fast shipping bc I ordered on July 4th and the stuff was here last Friday. I just couldn't pick it up until yesterday. I like the smell of everything except the shampoo. It doesn't stink I just don't like it. I will use these products exclusively on Sunday. Well I will pre poo with something not from the line and do an ayurvedic paste but everything else will be from this line (poo, dc, detangler, oil, moisturizer on wet & dry hair).

It seems my Enso and Hairveda are here. I plan to pick them up later this morning. I find it funny that Hairveda is here. It beat Walgreen's (Shea Moisture). Last time my Walgreen's order took forvever.


----------



## destine2grow

hannan 15% is good but 40% is better! I am trying to hold out! I will just practice using up my products before I purchase anything else!


----------



## bronzebomb

hannan & destine2grow, Wait?  so you can use the another discount?  

Hmm, I hope they don't figure it out by the time they have the 40% off sale.  

I want to try Curl Junkie...


----------



## 13StepsAhead

bronzebomb said:


> @hannan & @destine2grow, *Wait? so you can use the another discount? *
> 
> Hmm, I hope they don't figure it out by the time they have the 40% off sale.
> 
> I want to try Curl Junkie...


 
I think this is because it is used as a gift certificate instead of a coupon code (the codes are entered in 2 different places). So essentially it would be like you're using a coupon + cash.


----------



## 13StepsAhead

My Aveyou order shipped . Now I'll really have to buy a new 3 draw storage bin.


----------



## Charz

Eisani congrats on the pay increase! I can't wait to get mine in August!

I need to use a few more things up before I use this Curl Junkie  Groupon.


----------



## Charz

@bronzebomb

it's a site you can use to get cash back from companies.

http://lmgtfy.com/?q=ebates


----------



## bronzebomb

OK...I just purchased from AveYou.com too:

Curl Junkie Daily Fix, Curl Rehab, & Curl Assurance Smoothing Lotion


----------



## Eisani

mkd said:


> I ordered my magic star rake comb friday and it came today.  That is super fast shipping.



Lemme go look at this rake  

IDareT'sHair I always have to look up my orders to see what I got. I get excited and adrenaline going and the purchase becomes a blir. All I remember is PAY NAH!!


----------



## Charz

Ok lol I just ordered 85 dollars worth of Curl Junkie stuff for 46 bucks including shipping  

I don't want there be a chance of Curl Junkie stuff being sold out, especially cuz there are so many threads taking about this deal. The folks at Naturally Curly are hardcore about Curl Junkie, and I am sure they will clean Aveyou out.


----------



## Charz

Oh and I got

2x Deep Fix
1x Curl Rehad
1x Repair Me


----------



## bronzebomb

Charz said:


> Ok lol I just ordered 85 dollars worth of Curl Junkie stuff for 46 bucks including shipping
> 
> I don't want there be a chance of Curl Junkie stuff being sold out, especially cuz there are so many threads taking about this deal. The folks at Naturally Curly are hardcore about Curl Junkie, and I am sure they will clean Aveyou out.


 
That's why I got it! After @chebaby told me to go and look, I saw that they loved it over there. I also think they are going to get hip to the FIVE coupon and remove the discount. This way I got 2 discounts.

I only paid $1.15 today.


----------



## Charz

@bronzebomb I used the 15 off 75 dollar coupon. Saved 2 extra bucks then the FIVE promo code. 

it's SUMMER1575


----------



## Ese88

I spritzed my hair with oyin juices and berries this evening and moisturised with hydratherma naturals growth lotion. I've got a tiny bit left that I want to use up. I also used my magic star jumbo rake today. I've had it for ages but never liked using it. I wanna order some curl junkie today so that I'll get it before wash day. What do you guys suggest for me to try? At the moment I can only get 1 deep conditioner so it's either repair me, rehab or the banana & hibiscus deep fix


----------



## Charz

Oh and Deep Fix is 2 bucks cheaper on Aveyou then on the Curl Mart site. 

I think Imma pick up some more


----------



## chebaby

my hair looks like **** today. my braid outs never look good unless im using dew. thats starting to piss me off. last night i co washed with honey hemp and then braided with KBN leave in with the KBN butter on my ends.  first of all this morning i had little white bits all over my ends, i guess the butter didnt absorb. my hair feels dry. the front is so nice and shiny and soft and defined and the back is a big puff.
im going back to daily wash and goes(or at least several times a week). ive been trying this braid out, 2 braids low manipulation thing and ive probably been doing more harm than good. my hair has grown to bsl in 2 years from constant w&g styles, so why mess that up?

tonight im going to co wash with oyin honey hemp conditioner and moisturize with kbb sa and kbb hair cream and do a puff. ill probably wear that puff for 2 days.

and i think i made a sale on NC. i decided to put my donna marie stuff on there.


----------



## Ese88

Now i'm thinking of getting the jessicurl weekly deep treat. Any reviews? Charz do you still like this?


----------



## Charz

Ese88

I still really like it. I just narrowed my products to two lines so I got rid of it.


----------



## Shay72

Look I can't participate in this foolishness any longer. I will not be purchasing Curl Junkie . I'm in Time Out right now .


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Hey all I just ordered my CJ stuff using the groupon and coupon saving myself about 51% .

I got  2 deep fix and 2 rehab for $36 .


----------



## Zaz

I'm really in  with Curls products. 
I'm not sure which one I like best though, by the end of the week I'll have all their curl creams: Creme brulee, Milkshake, Whipped cream and Souffle. I can't wait to try the milkshake, so I can figure out my aveyou cart


----------



## IDareT'sHair

So Speaking of Using things Up _*cough cough*_ I just used up 1 HV MoistPRO and 1 Cathy Howse UBH Deep Conditioner (under the dryer now). 

I do have back ups for both.

Will be Steaming in a Few with Tiiva Deep Conditioner.

@Eisani You right. It's all a Blurrrrrrrrrrrrrr except for PayNowJunkie


----------



## Zaz

I also NEED 1 new (or 2 ) Deva towels, I need one in my travel bag and two at home. I'll probably get the CJ daily fix and I'm not sure about my other items, I kinda wanna get that deal again as a "gift".


----------



## chebaby

i still havent gotten my groupon on yet


----------



## IDareT'sHair

So After you "Buy It"  You have to wait 24 hours to Actually  Use it??? Is that Correct?

And yes...I bought it.  _*smh*_


----------



## IDareT'sHair

^^^^
curlyhersheygirl  Curly is that correct?  You hafta' wait 24 hours after you purchase?


----------



## Zaz

IDareT'sHair said:


> So After you "Buy It"  You have to wait 24 hours to Actually  Use it??? Is that Correct?
> 
> And yes...I bought it.  _*smh*_



Usually it takes 24 hours but this one was available immediately.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> So After you "Buy It"  You have to wait 24 hours to Actually  Use it??? Is that Correct?
> 
> And yes...I bought it.  _*smh*_


yep thats how it works. thats what i heard:look


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Zaz

Thanks Zazzie!  It told me I have to wait 24 hours???? 

I wonder why?


----------



## chebaby

i just got my groupon


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Zaz
> 
> Thanks Zazzie!  It told me I have to wait 24 hours????
> 
> I wonder why?


mine said it would let me know in 24 hours when its ready to print. is that what yours said?
oh and im saving mine for later.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@chebaby Well.........It told me I had to wait 24 hours. 

I guess I'll try it tomorrow.erplexed With the Groupon & the Discount Code. 

Just to see what happens.

btw:  Da' Gelly has been mailed.....


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby  Well.........It told me I had to wait 24 hours.
> 
> I guess I'll try it tomorrow.erplexed  With the Groupon & the Discount Code.
> 
> Just to see what happens.


yea ill see what it do. i feel so groupon illiterate lmao


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby Well.........It told me I had to wait 24 hours.
> 
> I guess I'll try it tomorrow.erplexed With the Groupon & the Discount Code.
> 
> Just to see what happens.
> 
> *btw:  Da' Gelly has been mailed*.....


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@chebaby You and Me both girl. Feeling Groupon illiterate.

I'll see if I can get this thang off tomorrow tho'.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> IDareT'sHair said:
> 
> 
> 
> @chebaby You and be both girl.  Feeling Groupon illiterate.
> 
> I'll see if I can get this thang off tomorrow tho'.
> 
> 
> 
> i hope we can use the FIVE code as well. right now i have 2 smoothing conditioners, 2 smoothing lotions, 2 rehabs and 1 deva towel in my cart.
Click to expand...


----------



## bronzebomb

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby Well.........It told me I had to wait 24 hours.
> 
> I guess I'll try it tomorrow.erplexed With the Groupon & the Discount Code.
> 
> Just to see what happens.
> 
> btw: Da' Gelly has been mailed.....


 


chebaby said:


> mine said it would let me know in 24 hours when its ready to print. is that what yours said?
> oh and im saving mine for later.


 


chebaby said:


> i just got my groupon


 
Typically Groupons are not available immediately.  It usually takes 24 hours for it to appear.  When I looked at my iphone it was there!  I want another one!  I already spent my Groupon.  I'm trying to stay on a budget...


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> ^^^^
> @curlyhersheygirl Curly is that correct? You hafta' wait 24 hours after you purchase?


 
No I bought and used it immediately.


----------



## chebaby

bronzebomb said:


> Typically Groupons are not available immediately.  It usually takes 24 hours for it to appear.  When I looked at my iphone it was there!  I want another one!  I already spent my Groupon.  I'm trying to stay on a budget...


i dont want to spend more than $20 so i will be moving some stuff around. i mean $50 worth or products and an extra $20 product is pretty good since i already have a stash.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

chebaby said:


> i dont want to spend more than $20 so i will be moving some stuff around. i mean $50 worth or products and an extra $20 product is pretty good since i already have a stash.


 
After crunching some numbers the best deal is the groupon and the $15 off $75. If you spend exactly $75 and use both you save more. I used my sister's account and split my order in two so I got $152 worth of stuff for $72 ($74 including shipping). I was going to wait but with all the buzz I was afraid they wouldn't allow the use of coupons with it.


----------



## mkd

Ok I can't take it, I am about to get the groupon.  What is the deva towel, it sounds like something I need for wash and goes.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Thanks [email protected] curlyhersheygirl I don't know why I gotta wait!

@chebaby Yes that's what it said. When did you get yours?

@mkd Gone Girl & Get Oneoke:


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> Thanks Ladies....bronzebomb @curlyhersheygirl I don't know why I gotta wait!
> 
> @chebaby Yes that's what it said. When did you get yours?
> 
> @mkd Gone Girl & Get Oneoke:


 
IDareT'sHair if you can see it to print  you can use it online you just use the code at the bottom it starts with GC .


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Re:  Groupon I had $57.00 worth of stuff

I'll try it again in the morning.


----------



## chebaby

mkd said:


> Ok I can't take it, I am about to get the groupon.  What is the deva towel, it sounds like something I need for wash and goes.


it looks like a regular micro fiber towel. i might get it because its cute
or i may just stick with the $5 micro fibers ive been getting from tj maxx.

right now i dont shuffled around my cart where i can get 3 items for $2. well $27 but still. so thats $60 worth or stuff for $27

but that means i cant get everything i want. which is cool  because i really dont need nothing. so im either getting 2 smoothing lotions and a curl rehab. or 2 smoothing lotions and a cccc lite.
OR i can wait until i get more money and make it do what it do.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> Re:  Groupon I had $57.00 worth of stuff
> 
> I'll try it again in the morning.


what you getting?


----------



## 13StepsAhead

IDareT'sHair said:


> Re: Groupon I had $57.00 worth of stuff
> 
> *I'll try it again in the morning.*


 
are you putting the code in th eright place? Mine worked the same day.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl 13StepsAhead  I didn't pull it all the way up so I could print it.  I was entering a bunch of other numbers....... I finally did what Curly said and saw the Numbers with "GC" duh....

Since I left my AveYou Cart sitting, they e-mailed me and asked me _"Did You forget to Check-Out?"_  And sent me a 10% code = SAVECART  So I used that too.

My Purchase came up to $2.30  chebaby I got:  1 Argan & Olive, 1 Deep Fix, 1 Moisture Rehab


----------



## hannan

I want to order now but my greedy side wants me to get another groupon as a gift to myself and hold that until another aveyou sale and order tonight.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl @13StepsAhead  I didn't pull it all the way up so I could print it.  I was entering a bunch of other numbers....... I finally did what Curly said and saw the Numbers with "GC" duh....
> 
> Since I left my AveYou Cart sitting, they e-mailed me and asked me _"Did You forget to Check-Out?"_  And sent me a 10% code = SAVECART  So I used that too.
> 
> My Purchase came up to $2.30  @chebaby I got:  1* Argan & Olive*, 1 Deep Fix, 1 Moisture Rehab


i think you will love the bolded. it has amazing slip, not like the smoothing lotion but still good.
i think im just going to get a bunch of smoothing lotions so that detangling is a breeze since im going back to wash and go everyday
i might get the beauticurls leave in but i had it once and hated the smell.
i dont want to buy too much because i still want the 32oz daily fix and curl rehab.


----------



## 13StepsAhead

I'm so tempted to order another one(or should I say my 3rd)


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Yeah....That's a Pretty Good Deal!


----------



## hannan

So will we have to make another account on aveyou if we get another one?


----------



## 13StepsAhead

I think I have enough smoothing lotions to last until next year; however, I'm glad I finally found a staple leave-in besides my Qhemet (I use in the winter).


----------



## IDareT'sHair

13StepsAhead  The PJ Side of Me want another One...the "Practical" Side of me says NO!

I wasn't suppose to get that one Foolin' with Ya'll

I said I wasn't getting None


----------



## 13StepsAhead

Well It's such a great deal and if they have another flash sale or even a BF sale that would be an awesome discount.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

hannan said:


> So *will we have to make another account on aveyou *if we get another one?


 
Nope you can use your same account.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *Nope you can use your same account.*


 
curlyhersheygirl  Hmp Curly....

You Musta' Got 2


----------



## chebaby

t, i said i wasnt gonna get it either but its a great deal.
if i end up selling my DM on NC im gonna get another one. but right now ill stick to just this one


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> t, i said i wasnt gonna get it either but its a great deal.
> if i end up selling my DM on NC im gonna get another one. *but right now ill stick to just this one*


 
chebaby

You Still Got Yours  and we Done Spent Ours


----------



## 13StepsAhead

I really want to wash my hair tomorrow, but my twist still feel so soft and moisturized from using the SM shine and hold mist and restorative elixir. If I weren't stuck in this hotel all week I would be doing my usual co-wash/DC tomorrow.


----------



## chebaby

My code ain't working


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I need to rinse this Tiiva Out!  Yep.  Love It.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl Hmp Curly....
> 
> You Musta' Got 2


 
IDareT'sHair I did and split my cart to use them. I bought 1 as a gift to my sister's account but I used both on my aveyou account


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *My code ain't working*


 
@chebaby Pull it up like you're going to Print it and a Big Certificate will come up and at the Bottom the Code will be on there. It starts with
GC

I kept doing it wrong, but you got to pull it all the way up and Open it (as if you were sending it to a Printer)


----------



## chebaby

Oooohhhhhhh thanx T, I was doing mine from a phone.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I bet I'll get 4-5 uses out of Tiiva DC'er. 

Well I know I will get 4, but if I wasn't so Heavy-Handed I could get 5


----------



## 13StepsAhead

IDareT'sHair said:


> *I need to rinse this Tiiva Out! Yep. Love It*.


 

IDareT'sHair you're making me want to try this instead of the green conditioner (is this even a DC?)


----------



## Zaz

I was going to hang on to mine for another time but yall donw whipped me into a frenzy so I used mine, with coupon code FIVE. I got:

Curl Junkie Daily Fix Cleansing Conditioner
Curl Junkie Hibiscus & Banana Deep Fix Moisturizing Conditioner
Curls Coconut Sublime Moisturizing Conditioner
DevaCurl The Deva Towel

My total was $6.25, I got $65 worth of stuff for a total of $31.25 out of pocket  Now I feel like buying another one and just hanging onto it for a better sale


----------



## IDareT'sHair

13StepsAhead said:


> @IDareT'sHair you're making me want to try this instead of the *green conditioner (is this even a DC?)*


 
13StepsAhead  Now that right there is a good question.  Since it's in a Jar I'm hoping it is.


----------



## 13StepsAhead

IDareT'sHair said:


> @13StepsAhead Now that right there is a good question. *Since it's in a Jar I'm hoping it is*.


 

IDareT'sHair that was my initial thought once I saw it on the website, but I don't remember it mentioning it being a DC. I just automatically assumed it was.


----------



## chebaby

ok im a little confused. when i pull it up on my phone i can see the gc code. but when i pull it up on my computer it tells me i cant use it until tomorrow


----------



## IDareT'sHair

13StepsAhead  Gurl...What do the Directions Say?  I was so happy to get it, I didn't even read the directions.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> ok im a little confused. *when i pull it up on my phone i can see the gc code. but when i pull it up on my computer it tells me i cant use it until tomorrow*


 
chebaby  Girl Gone & Type That Code into your Order and Quit Playin'

It told me that too, but I used it.....


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

chebaby said:


> ok im a little confused. when i pull it up on my phone i can see the gc code. but when i pull it up on my computer it *tells me i cant use it until tomorrow*


chebaby I think that's if you want to use the physical coupon in the store but online the code works immediately


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby  Girl Gone & Type That Code into your Order and Quit Playin'
> 
> It told me that too, but I used it.....


i did but its not working. it says code is invalid or something like thaterplexed


----------



## 13StepsAhead

IDareT'sHair said:


> @13StepsAhead Gurl...What do the Directions Say? I was so happy to get it, *I didn't even read the directions*.


 
This is too funny because I would have doen the same thing.

From the HV website (no mention of DC usage)
*Who’s it for?*Hair-types 2-4 *What does it do*? Moisturize, soften & enhance your cuteness factor. Its packed with Wheat Grass Green Tea, Lemon Grass, Avocado, Cucumber, Hemp Seed & More!​ 
*Cucumber:* Rich in Silica which lends strength to the hair. *Green Tea: *Is thought to increase hair growth. *Wheatgrass:* Protects hair's natural color and sheen.​ 

*What's In It?*
What’s in it? Water (Aqua), Behentrimonium Methosulfate, Cetearyl Alcohol, Elaeis guineensis (African oil palm) Oil, Persea Gratissima (Avocado) Oil, Glycine Soja (Soybean) Oil, Camelia Sinensis (Green Tea) Leaf Extract, Hydroxyethyl Urea, Brazilian Wax Palm (Copernicia prunifera), Lophophyrum Elongatum (Wheatgrass) Extract, Cymbopogon flexuosus (Lemongrass) Extract, Cucumis sativus (Cucumber) extract, Equisetum Arvense (Horsetail), Aloe Barbadensis Leaf Juice, Propylene Glycol (and) Diazolidinyl Urea (and) Iodopropynyl Butylcarbamate, Fragrance.​ 
*Additional Info:*
Size: 10oz /Applicaitons: 5-10 uses depending on hair length
Shelf Life: 6 Months​


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> i did but its not working. it says code is invalid or something like thaterplexed


 
chebaby

You Pulled Up the Big Coupon Screen that Looks Like An Actual Certificate or something????

Then at the right hand bottom of the Screen it has a Certificate Code like:  GC239494949494949494 like that!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

13StepsAhead said:


> This is too funny because I would have doen the same thing.
> 
> From the HV website (no mention of DC usage)
> *Who’s it for?*Hair-types 2-4 *What does it do*? Moisturize, soften & enhance your cuteness factor. Its packed with Wheat Grass Green Tea, Lemon Grass, Avocado, Cucumber, Hemp Seed & More!​
> *Cucumber:* Rich in Silica which lends strength to the hair. *Green Tea: *Is thought to increase hair growth. *Wheatgrass:* Protects hair's natural color and sheen.​
> 
> *What's In It?*
> What’s in it? Water (Aqua), Behentrimonium Methosulfate, Cetearyl Alcohol, Elaeis guineensis (African oil palm) Oil, Persea Gratissima (Avocado) Oil, Glycine Soja (Soybean) Oil, Camelia Sinensis (Green Tea) Leaf Extract, Hydroxyethyl Urea, Brazilian Wax Palm (Copernicia prunifera), Lophophyrum Elongatum (Wheatgrass) Extract, Cymbopogon flexuosus (Lemongrass) Extract, Cucumis sativus (Cucumber) extract, Equisetum Arvense (Horsetail), Aloe Barbadensis Leaf Juice, Propylene Glycol (and) Diazolidinyl Urea (and) Iodopropynyl Butylcarbamate, Fragrance.​
> *Additional Info:*
> Size: 10oz /Applicaitons: 5-10 uses depending on hair length
> 
> Shelf Life: 6 Months​


13StepsAhead  I just read that from the site.  Is that Also on the Actual Label?  I'm under the dryer.  If I wasn't I'd go get one to see what the Directions on the Label says.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

chebaby said:


> i did but its not working. it says code is invalid or something like thaterplexed


 
chebaby are you using it in the certificate box?


----------



## 13StepsAhead

IDareT'sHair said:


> @13StepsAhead I just read that from the site. *Is that Also on the Actual Label?* I'm under the dryer. If I wasn't I'd go get one to see what the Directions on the Label says.


 
I don't know. My package is at home and I'm away on business  i guess i'll have to wait and see.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

13StepsAhead said:


> *I don't know.* My package is at home and I'm away on business  i guess i'll have to wait and see.


 
13StepsAhead  Lemme Go Grab One. (BRB)  I emailed BJ & Nem.....


----------



## 13StepsAhead

Thanks IDareT'sHair


----------



## aluv

Hey Ladies,  Long time I haven't been in here, just been very busy and mainly lurking.  As for the new Hairveda green conditioner being a DC, No, it seems like it can be used for a cowash.  Unlike her other conditioners, the instructions say to leave in for 5 minutes and to rinse well.  I don't like the fact that this product has propylene glycol, but tooo late LOL!!  I plan on using either tonight or tomorrow.

BTW -- Enso has got me hooked like a crack head!!  The DC, hibicus leave-in, blue malva, marshmallow leave-in all very good and work well for my 4B relaxed, colored hair.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

13StepsAhead

"Apply to wet hair from Roots to Tip, Leave On Up to 5 minutes, Rinse well and style as usual."


----------



## 13StepsAhead

Dang it! I guess I will wait to co-wash with it. Thanks aluv and IDareT'sHair


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@aluv Did you see the New Enso Naturals Sea Buckthorn & Horsetail Enso DC'er & Conditioner?


----------



## aluv

@IDT, Girl, don't get me started LOL!!  I ordered 2 32 ounces of the the Cacao from the July 4th sale and also got some Jasmine's (cherry pineapple & Berry bliss in the Hibiscus) so I think I am going to wait for Black Friday before I get anythibg else from them.  Please do a review when u get it.  Thsnks.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

aluv said:


> *@IDT, Girl, don't get me started LOL!! I ordered 2 32 ounces of the the Cacao from the July 4th sale and also got some Jasmine's (cherry pineapple & Berry bliss in the Hibiscus) so I think I am going to wait for Black Friday before I get anythibg else from them. Please do a review when u get it. Thsnks.*


 
aluv

Gurl...You'll prolly get it & use it before I get to it. 

I bought a 32 ounce of the Cacao during the 4th and another poster pm'ed me and told me she's sending me hers.....

So I don't know when I'll get around to using the Sea Buckthorn maybe not until this Fall.

They gave their stuff a 2 year Shelf-Life.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

aluv if they have a Labor Day Sale I'll pick up another Jar.  Of both.


----------



## aluv

@IDT -- Yes, I will see how far I get on using them, for me it's definitely a staple and I rarely say that about any DC!!!  It reminds me of Jasmine's old Babassu extreme the way it leaves your hair so soft and I highly recommend you use it after the 8th week to help stretch your relaxer.  I relaxed last week after 11 weeks and used it in week 10 and  could have gone to 12 weeks, but I had somewhere to go and wanted to color.


----------



## chebaby

ok silly me finally placed my order. i got 3 smoothing lotions so detangling should be a non issue from here on out lol. i think i like this stuff better than kckt but i have 2 bottles of kckt so im good.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

aluv  I agree.  It did help me around the 7-8 week Post Mark.  I really like it.  I'm about 1/2 way through my 1st 16 ounce Cacao.

I can't wait to try the Blue Malva.  I was gonna start using it, and opened the Tiiva Green Tea Leave-In instead.

I love the Marshmallow & Moss Serum and I like the Sweet Agave Nectar & Flaxseed Spritz and I'll get some more Olive & Honey Hydrating Butter for Fall.


----------



## Shay72

To aveyou.com:
You know you done f'd right? You know you that right? They probably don't know what hit them. Get it in while you can.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72 said:


> To aveyou.com:
> You know you done f'd right? You know you that right? *They probably don't know what hit them.* Get it in while you can.


 
Shay72  Shol Don't  We done tore up Curl Junkie


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I'm slightly disappointed that the New Green is Not a Deep Conditioner. 

I like to Steam.  And it sounded like it was going to be wonderful for Steaming.

HV needs another DC'er.

I guess the Methi 2 can be used as a DC'er.  erplexed


----------



## Charz

:runs back to groupon:

maybe they are going out of business or something. I mean how are they able to make any kind of profit on the curl junkie stuff, especially if shipping is only a buck?


----------



## Shay72

Charz said:


> :runs back to groupon:
> 
> maybe they are going out of business or something. I mean how are they able to make any kind of profit on the curl junkie stuff, especially if shipping is only a buck?


 
Exactly.....


----------



## 13StepsAhead

me too IDareT'sHair  I may still try it out both ways.


----------



## Shay72

Brownie518
Lawd I would hurt someone for NoiNah butter. Well I've only smelled it and haven't used it yet but still ...


----------



## aluv

@IDT  Yes, totally agree, I didn't get the oil, but the malva leave in is wonderful as is the mist. I got the olive butter as a sample, but didn't try it yet.

I tried to order Tiiva, had a problem with the code and took that as I sign that I didn't need them -- I saw the issues many had so I guess I saved some money.

I have and rotate so many others hairveda, jasmines, shescentit, qhemet, jessicurl, kern and mozeke already, not to mention alfaparf, mizani, keracare, phyto, aveda, alba, wen --- the list is endless, I don't have to tell you so Tiiva won't get my $.  Only you ladies understand a true hair pj and how you need/want a variety of products.


----------



## chebaby

so yall think they going out of business?


----------



## aluv

@shay, I just ordered and received this -- have you tried the pur creme before?

ETA bronzebomb, have u tried the pur creme?


----------



## bronzebomb

LAWD! I done went to get my mani/pedi and y'all done purchased all the groupons and all the curl junkie! 

Yesterday I din't think any of y'all junkies were going to purchase the groupon (including myself) and today...Instead of waiting for the flash sale, with 40% off, you use your groupon as soon as you got it!!!!! Now that's a junkie!

Walks out of the thread to get a second groupon...i think...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Lawd I hope they ain't.  Somebody just 'Gifted' me another Groupon. 

I should use it now!


----------



## Charz

I'm sure in the groupon terms and conditions if the company goes outta money you are SOL.


----------



## mkd

I don't think they are going out of business but I don't think they expected all of this. They have a link to the groupon on their site though.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Hmp.  I'm wondering if I should Gone & Use this Other one now or hold on to it?


----------



## bronzebomb

pur cream??? nope!


----------



## hannan

I think I'm going to use this code tonight/tomorrow and hold on to my other one  . I can't wait any longer and I need some of that curl rehab.


----------



## chebaby

whats a pur cream??


----------



## chebaby

i thought you wouldnt be able to use the groupon with any other code. at least thats what i heard. we probably just lucky that we got it with the other code. i doubt they will make that mistake with a 40% off code too lmao.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> i thought you wouldnt be able to use the groupon with any other code. at least thats what i heard. we probably just lucky that we got it with the other code. *i doubt they will make that mistake with a 40% off code too lmao*.


 
@chebaby Yeah...After this Feedin' Frenzy they gone be changin' alot of stuff.

Okay I just spent the one I was gifted _*don't judge*_ and used discount code FIVE

I got the Cleansing Conditioner, the Repair Me and a Banana Hibiscus Butta'


----------



## hannan

I emailed the folks at aveyou last night and I got a reply back today saying "Depending upon the coupon's and gift certificates offers.  If you have both you can try them both at checkout by hitting apply.  If the system takes both then you are able to complete your order using both your coupon code and gift certificate code."

Looks like their system was taking the 15 percent with it even though groupon says it doesn't work with other offers. I'm just gonna have to assume that it would work with the 40.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ya'll Really Countin' on That 40 Ain't Ya'll????


----------



## chebaby

hannan said:


> I emailed the folks at aveyou last night and I got a reply back today saying "Depending upon the coupon's and gift certificates offers.  If you have both you can try them both at checkout by hitting apply.  If the system takes both then you are able to complete your order using both your coupon code and gift certificate code."
> 
> Looks like their system was taking the 15 percent with it even though groupon says it doesn't work with other offers. *I'm just gonna have to assume that it would work with the 40.*


i hope so not that i have another groupon


----------



## Zaz

Charz said:


> I'm sure in the groupon terms and conditions if the company goes outta money you are SOL.



Actually in their terms and conditions, they state that if the company goes bust before you could use your groupon they give you your money back


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> Ya'll Really Countin' on That 40 Ain't Ya'll????


as my little cousin says "ya think im aint"


----------



## hannan

Zaz said:


> Actually in their terms and conditions, they state that if the company goes bust before you could use your groupon they give you your money back



 I'm set, yall. I feel like a little kid in a candy shop.


----------



## chebaby

http://www.youtube.com/user/islandgurl3601#p/u/29/EPUy9d6GFww
isnt this stash just lovely?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Zaz said:


> Actually in their terms and conditions, they state that *if the company goes bust before you could use your groupon they give you your money back*


 
Zaz

Thanks for checking into that Zazzie!



chebaby said:


> *as my little cousin says "ya think im aint"*


 chebaby Lawd.......


hannan said:


> *I'm set, yall. I feel like a little kid in a candy shop*.


 
hannan Ya'll Some Gangsta' PJ's up in here.  Buyin' up all the Groupons.

That was sweet somebody _gifted me one_ and then wonders why I can't kick my PJ Habits........


----------



## IDareT'sHair

If they do that 40 they bet not do it while I'm at Werk!


----------



## chebaby

i need to revisit aveda dr treatment. my hair used to love that stuff.


----------



## hannan

Zaz Have you gotten a chance to try the samples yet?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby  Speaking of Samples...Enso Sent me some Sample 'Gels' I stuck those in with the HV Gelly.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby  Speaking of Samples...Enso Sent me some Sample 'Gels' I stuck those in with the HV Gelly.


thanx girl. i thought about purchasing those gels so now i get to try them before i press pay now
thank you.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby  Speaking of Pay Nah....I wonder if we Beat the NC Team on those Groupons???   

We was gettin' our Practice On for the PJ Olympics


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby  Speaking of Pay Nah....I wonder if we Beat the NC Team on those Groupons???
> 
> We was gettin' our Practice On for the PJ Olympics


we tried
but i doubt we beat them lol. i first heard about groupon from them but never went to the site. they were placing orders last night lol.

its cool, we gonna get them on BF.


----------



## bronzebomb

I can't believe Aveyou.com has already shipped my package!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> we tried
> *but i doubt we beat them lol. i first heard about groupon from them but never went to the site. they were placing orders last night lol.*
> 
> *its cool, we gonna get them on BF*.


 
chebaby 13StepsAhead told us about it last night too. 

But I was tryna' not get one tho'.

But when I did it was On Like _Popcown_.


----------



## bronzebomb

do they have a subscription fee at nc.com?


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby @13StepsAhead told us about it last night too.
> 
> But I was tryna' not get one tho'.
> 
> But when I did it was On Like _Popcown_.


girl i kept saying to myself i aint gonna get it. theyll be a next time. but last night it was like 28 sold, today it was like 300 sold i was like let me hop on this lol.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *girl i kept saying to myself i aint gonna get it. theyll be a next time. but last night it was like 28 sold, today it was like 300 sold i was like let me hop on this lol.*


 
chebaby

I was lurking at work and saw where errbody was gettin' they CJ On, I said lemme go home & get me a Groupon.

I wan't gone get one either Girl.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> I was lurking at work and saw where errbody was gettin' they CJ On, I said lemme go home & get me a Groupon.
> 
> I wan't gone get one either Girl.


i want another one


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby  We got some really good BF Practice In tho'. 

Gearing up for BF!


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby  We got some really good BF Practice In tho'.
> 
> Gearing up for BF!


*crack knuckles* yea i think we did a good job lol. gotta be fast to beat them curl junkie junkies over there


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> **crack knuckles* yea i think we did a good job lol. gotta be fast to beat them curl junkie junkies over there*


 
chebaby  I think we Did _aiite_ up in the U1 B1.  We got our CJ on too...

And Nothing was OOS, so they didn't beat us.  

Keep them Knuckles Crackin'.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby  I think we Did _aiite_ up in the U1 B1.  We got our CJ on too...
> 
> *And Nothing was OOS*, so they didn't beat us.
> 
> Keep them Knuckles Crackin'.


 can you believe that?? i was so relieved, i just knew i was gonna go on the site and find err thang i want oos. but wes made it


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> can you believe that?? i was so relieved, *i just knew i was gonna go on the site and find err thang i want oos. but wes made it*


 
chebaby  Yep. We Did Our Thang.  

A Party Ain't A Party until we do our thang.  And we ain't through gettin' our Groupon On.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby  Yep. We Did Our Thang.
> 
> A Party Ain't A Party until we do our thang. * And we ain't through gettin' our Groupon On.*


nope, shooooot i might get my groupon on again tonight


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby  Gone & Get It Gurl

Shay72  Lemme know about that Ambrosia stuff.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby  Gone & Get It Gurl
> 
> @Shay72  Lemme know about that Ambrosia stuff.


T, you know im on the site playing around with a cart right now


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *T, you know im on the site playing around with a cart right now*


 
chebaby  You Just gettin' some extra Practice In.....

Practice Drills.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby  You Just gettin' some extra Practice In.....
> 
> *Practice Drills.*


exactly!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby 

What are you using tonight on Your Hair? 

I enjoyed doing mine tonight.


----------



## Shay72

aluv said:


> @shay, I just ordered and received this -- have you tried the pur creme before?
> 
> ETA @bronzebomb, have u tried the pur creme?


Yep, but I got pissed about the small a$$ jars.



Charz said:


> I'm sure in the groupon terms and conditions if the company goes outta money you are SOL.


This is still even after what Zaz said.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> What are you using tonight on Your Hair?
> 
> I enjoyed doing mine tonight.


im gonna cleanse with cj daily fix and condition with AO GPB. then im gonna detangle and leave in cj smoothing lotion and seal my ends with kbb cream.


----------



## Eisani

They done FINALLY opened the new Ulta. My face will be in the place tomorrow. Just to inspect the shelves and make sure everything is up to par.


----------



## destine2grow

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl @13StepsAhead I didn't pull it all the way up so I could print it. I was entering a bunch of other numbers....... I finally did what Curly said and saw the Numbers with "GC" duh....
> 
> Since I left my AveYou Cart sitting, they e-mailed me and asked me _"Did You forget to Check-Out?"_ And sent me a 10% code = SAVECART So I used that too.
> 
> My Purchase came up to $2.30 @chebaby I got: *1 Argan & Olive, 1 Deep Fix, 1 Moisture Rehab*




@ the bolded I will be ordering this and maybe a smoothing lotion. 

I can't believe y'all showed out! They betta be some CJ left for me! Off to use my groupon


----------



## destine2grow

So I did process my order and I purchase the argan con, deep fix and rehab. Can't wait to get them. I used savecart code


----------



## robot.

hey everyone! just thought i'd share the results from my knot-out: http://curlypop.blogspot.com/2011/07/summer-styling-circuit-bantu-knot-out.html


----------



## Keshieshimmer

I forgot to use that $15 off $75 code but I did use the FIVE so at least I saved something. haha. I got the Pink Sugar Hair Fragrance, CJ Smoothing Lotion, CJ moisture DC in strawberry ice cream, and Donna Marie Super buttercream.


----------



## Charz

I started wet bunning today in anticaption of my workout schedule once I recover. I only have 3 weeks left in my brace


----------



## bronzebomb

I want another Groupon.  Who has purchased 2? I have a few hours to decide.


----------



## bronzebomb

Charz said:


> I started wet bunning today in anticaption of my workout schedule once I recover. I only have 3 weeks left in my brace


 
I was going to ask you about this earlier (from your video).  Are you going to wash daily?  I just started back in the gym and I'm trying to figure out a hair regimen.  I purchased some Marley hair, cuz my hair is not long enough to bun.


----------



## 13StepsAhead

bronzebomb said:


> I want another Groupon.* Who has purchased 2?* I have a few hours to decide.


 
I have and I'm thining of getting a 3rd since it doesn't expire until January.


----------



## Charz

bronzebomb

I got two. 

I plan on using cj daily fix on my scalp everyday.


----------



## bronzebomb

bronzebomb said:


> I want another Groupon. Who has purchased 2? I have a few hours to decide.


 
Time is up!  I purchased another.


----------



## Brownie518

Shay72 said:


> @Brownie518
> Lawd I would hurt someone for NoiNah butter. Well I've only smelled it and haven't used it yet but still ...



Shay72 - Girl, that Noinah is . I just 'found' a jar of this the other day. I was looking around and saw this little green bag. I looked and it had CoCasta, Whipped Gelly, Whipped Clouds, and Noinah in it. Go figure. 

I'm about to do my hair since this effin heat wave finally broke.  I plan to DC with Enso. I hope I like it.


----------



## destine2grow

I want to purchase another groupon code but I think i'm going to hold out! i receive a shipping notice from HV.

I want to try OHM sweet hair pudding soooo bad! i went to order last week from theeir website and sgae! please tell me why they were both out of stock!

Oh westNDNbeauty got me wanting some qhemet ctdg after her review on the product! i'll wait for a sale and get it and ohhb too.


----------



## 13StepsAhead

My Tiiva order will be delivered today. so that makes package #3 this week! Since Im away on business my family has been getting all my mail and I know they are trying to figure what's in all the boxes Smh....


----------



## robot.

What's the groupon everyone is buying up?


----------



## westNDNbeauty

destine2grow. Giiiirrrrllll! I don't think you will regret that CTDG! unless they change the formula, it will be a staple for me! I do want to find a substitute cause her business is so small and the long turnover could be a problem. Like right now, I'm praying to come back home to a Qhemets order waiting for me that was placed the day after I reviewed on my blog. If it's not there I darn sure will be holding off on washing my hair. Even though it's dry as all get out...


----------



## Zaz

robot. It's a $25 for $50 at aveyou, here's a link:  http://gr.pn/n8EFn0

hannan I haven't tried them yet, I'm trying to get some of these older samples out of the way to make room for my new stuff.

Also for anyone who was interested in them, someone asked me about the Hairveda sample so I measured it and you actually get more than 2 oz which is the standard for a sample. So BJ's samples are alright by me  in fact now that I know I get a decent amount, I'm gonna go pick a couple of other things to try out


----------



## 13StepsAhead

Just picked up another groupon  I guess I'll be sending packages to my BF's house


----------



## robot.

Zaz said:


> robot. It's a $25 for $50 at aveyou, here's a link:  http://gr.pn/n8EFn0
> 
> hannan I haven't tried them yet, I'm trying to get some of these older samples out of the way to make room for my new stuff.
> 
> Also for anyone who was interested in them, someone asked me about the Hairveda sample so I measured it and you actually get more than 2 oz which is the standard for a sample. So BJ's samples are alright by me  in fact now that I know I get a decent amount, I'm gonna go pick a couple of other things to try out



You have to use it in-store or online? I just ran out of my dermalogica cleanser/scrub, so this would be a great chance to re-up!


----------



## hannan

13StepsAhead said:


> I have and I'm thining of getting a 3rd since it doesn't expire until January.



Me too . We have until midnight to decide though .


----------



## 13StepsAhead

I think I may use one of my extra groupons for nail polish


----------



## hannan

robot. said:


> You have to use it in-store or online? I just ran out of my dermalogica cleanser/scrub, so this would be a great chance to re-up!



robot. The groupon works for both. Some ultra pjs already ordered online. When you want to use it, there'll be a code that startes with "GC" that you should enter into the gift code box.


----------



## robot.

Ohh, cool. Thanks. 

Looks like I might have to miss out on this one though, unfortunately.


----------



## Zaz

robot. said:


> You have to use it in-store or online? I just ran out of my dermalogica cleanser/scrub, so this would be a great chance to re-up!



You could use it both ways, I was thinking of getting another one for Dermologica, I love their daily microfoliant and that thing's $50 so I'd get it for half off plus use coupon code FIVE for an additional 15% off


----------



## robot.

Zaz said:


> You could use it both ways, I was thinking of getting another one for Dermologica, I love their daily microfoliant and that thing's $50 so I'd get it for half off plus use coupon code FIVE for an additional 15% off



Same here! That's exactly what I wanted to get, especially since it's hard to find it on the cheap cheap.  D'ah well. That's a great deal, especially with the added coupon! Did they let you combine?


----------



## Zaz

robot. said:


> Same here! That's exactly what I wanted to get, especially since it's hard to find it on the cheap cheap.  D'ah well. That's a great deal, especially with the added coupon! Did they let you combine?



Yup, you can combine all their coupons. Yesterday I got $65 worth of hair stuff for $6.25 so it only cost me $31.25 out of pocket. 
And I think Charz used summer1575 to get $15 off $75 but I didn't bother with that one cuz when I added more stuff to my cart and compared I only saved $0.10 more with the $15 off $75


----------



## robot.

Zaz said:


> Yup, you can combine all their coupons. Yesterday I got $65 worth of hair stuff for $6.25 so it only cost me $31.25 out of pocket.
> And I think Charz used summer1575 to get $15 off $75 but I didn't bother with that one cuz when I added more stuff to my cart and compared I only saved $0.10 more with the $15 off $75



Oh, my heart hurts.


----------



## Keshieshimmer

westNDNbeauty said:


> Giiiirrrrllll! I don't think you will regret that CTDG! unless they change the formula, it will be a staple for me! I do want to find a substitute cause her business is so small and the long turnover could be a problem. Like right now, I'm praying to come back home to a Qhemets order waiting for me that was placed the day after I reviewed on my blog. If it's not there I darn sure will be holding off on washing my hair. Even though it's dry as all get out...


 
westNDNbeauty Have you checked if the Return to Eden store has Qhemet in stock?


----------



## westNDNbeauty

Keshieshimmer said:


> westNDNbeauty Have you checked if the Return to Eden store has Qhemet in stock?



I emailed qhemet and they told me they were sending them AOHC and they were waiting for the raw material to make the CTDG. So there was a delay on the CTDG and would all be sent out that the same time anyway so I ordered a few more of the products that are not sold at return to Eden as well to make ordering from them worth it. Lol excited bout the aethopika (sp?) butter


----------



## Zaz

I got my Shescentit and BGLH boxes today  

She's not playing when she said a sample  they sent me just a taste of that marshmallow cream, only an oz, I guess it'll be good for about 2 wash n gos. I might DC with the okra tomorrow.

I now have so many leave ins and stylers to try  But it's tricky because I can't try a new leave-in and a new styler together since I need to rate them individually. Within the next couple of weeks, i should have a solid list of staples though


----------



## Keshieshimmer

I ordered from aveyou last night at 9 or 10pm and Got a shipping notice today...just may buy another groupon as a gift.


----------



## natura87

DC'd last night with Africa's Best Organic something or other and EVOO.I cowashed with  Giovanni TTTT and VO5 Blackberry Sage.

I'm wearing a puff.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Just bought 2 more groupons


----------



## natura87

Steering clear of Groupons although I do want to try Curl Junkie.


----------



## hannan

I just got another groupon. Used one and got two on standby . Plus side is I got a shipping confirmation an hour after I placed an order at 1 this afternoon. 

eta:...maybe they really are running out of business. That was a little _too _fast.


----------



## mkd

I am so nosey and I really want to know if they are happy about all of the groupons sold or upset because they are losing tons of money.


----------



## bronzebomb

mkd said:


> I am so nosey and I really want to know if they are happy about all of the groupons sold or upset because they are losing tons of money.


 
I don't think they are losing tons of money.  Products are sold to the Vendor at a discount;  all this attention is driving purchasers to their site.  I normally would not purchase from a vendor. I purchase from the company.  

Basically, with $1 shipping and 50% off, you've just had 500 more sales than you had on Sunday. That's a good deal.


----------



## 13StepsAhead

bronzebomb said:


> I don't think they are losing tons of money. Products are sold to the Vendor at a discount; all this attention is driving purchasers to their site. I normally would not purchase from a vendor. I purchase from the company.
> 
> Basically, with $1 shipping and 50% off, you've just had 500 more sales than you had on Sunday. That's a good deal.


 

I totally agree with @bronzebomb. Think about how many people that are not purchasing CJ products and the mark-up on those items. I seriously doubt they are losing anything; in fact they are gaining business in the long run because overtime people will contiously order because of their CS, discounts etc. As far as shipping goes a lot of companies typically get corporate discounts because of the volume of items they ship out. They are not a new or small company and this is a very strategic event.


----------



## chebaby

Tell me why I been sitting in traffic for two hours
Last night I cleansed with daily fix, conditioned with GPB and detangled smoothing lotion. Left it in and sealed my ends with KBB cream.
My hair isn't that soft today so I think I may have rinsed out too much smoothing lotion. So tonight I'm gonna co wash with the smoothing lotion again and leave it all in and then seal with wheat germ oil or my Shea and wheat germ oil mix and puff it out.


----------



## bronzebomb

chebaby do you cowash daily?


----------



## 13StepsAhead

chebaby said:


> Tell me why I been sitting in traffic for two hours
> Last night I cleansed with daily fix, conditioned with GPB and detangled smoothing lotion. Left it in and sealed my ends with KBB cream.
> My hair isn't that soft today so I think I may have rinsed out too much smoothing lotion. So* tonight I'm gonna co wash with the smoothing lotion* again and leave it all in and then seal with wheat germ oil or my Shea and wheat germ oil mix and puff it out.


 
I didn't know you could co-wash with the smoothing lotion. Have you tried the smoothing conditioner? If so how does it compare?


----------



## chebaby

bronzebomb said:


> chebaby do you cowash daily?



That's what I've been doing through my whole 2 years natural. And then I started braid outs for a few months and now I'm back to co washing daily. It's the best for my hair.
13, I love the smoothing conditioner. It has much more moisture for my hair and it's a little thicker.


----------



## 13StepsAhead

Hopefully I won't  buy anything for the next month(includes non-hair related items) unless its already accounted for in my budget. I purchased soo much in the past few weeks and I just purchased a new laptop (hey it was my birthday). I want to focus on using up some things especially non-staple items.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Evenin' D's!

I got my SSI today and my New Enso Sea Buckthorn & Hosetail DC'er (32 ounces).  Not much of a smell, but pleasant enough.

I'll pull that back out in the Fall.  And probably the SSI Avacado's 2 16 ounce Bottles & 1 Okra.

My 2 orders from AveYou Shipped as well.  I have 1 Groupon left.


----------



## chebaby

my aveyou stuff shipped today too.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Okay...So, I'm waiting on:

Claudie
AveYou x2
Hairveda *don't ask*
Tiiva Naturals


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> Okay...So, I'm waiting on:
> 
> Claudie
> AveYou x2
> *Hairveda *don't ask**
> Tiiva Naturals


.....


----------



## chebaby

i sold my DM gel on NC


----------



## 13StepsAhead

IDareT'sHair said:


> Okay...So, I'm waiting on:
> 
> Claudie
> AveYou x2
> *Hairveda *don't ask**
> Tiiva Naturals


 BJ gettin dem' dollas


----------



## IDareT'sHair

13StepsAhead said:


> BJ gettin dem' dollas


 
13StepsAhead 

Gurl...She all hooked up to my Direct Deposit.  She gets 'dat Monneeeee


----------



## chebaby

i was about to sell my DM dcc on NC too but i had to be honest with her and let her know that its different than my last jar and has a chemical smell. she was like "ill pass" i cant blame her lol.


----------



## 13StepsAhead

My BF is gonna be mad at me on Friday. Because when I get back to town, I'm going straight home to check out my boxes; he is just gonna have to deal with it. So far I have 3 boxes waiting on me and my laptop will be there tomorrow. Hopefully my AY will get there this week, but it's not a big deal because everything was a repurchase.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

chebaby said:


> my aveyou stuff shipped today too.


 
My 4 orders shipped as well .


----------



## chebaby

curlyhersheygirl said:


> My 4 orders shipped as well .


wow, 4 orders. ya dont say
what all did you get?


----------



## Brownie518

curlyhersheygirl said:


> My 4 orders shipped as well .





Between yesterday and today, I got my Shescentit, My Honey Child, Butters n Bars, Texas Beauty Supply, and I got some Shea Moisture Yucca products from Walgreens...erplexed


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

chebaby said:


> wow, 4 orders. ya dont say
> what all did you get?


 
orders 1 & 2 

2 rehabs
2 deep fix

order 3

2 daily fix 
2 smoothing lotions

order 4

3 smoothing lotions
1 daily fix


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518 Hey Ms. B! Long time don't see. Missed you Girl.

This month of PJ Hauling has been Horrendous. I'm ashamed of myself. 

And this is only like what: Day 13?

I'm Horrified!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Okay, So Other than AveYou Who Else accepts Groupons?  Have ya'll seen anything else good out there?  Any other Vendors?


----------



## Zaz

IDareT'sHair I'm kinda ashamed as well, I keep the postal boxes in my basement in case I need to mail something to someone and I just added boxes 8 and 9 to the heep  And that's after I mailed out 5 items and I have more stuff on the way. 

This time I'm really done, for real, for real


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Zaz said:


> @IDareT'sHair *I'm kinda ashamed as well, I keep the postal boxes in my basement in case I need to mail something to someone and I just added boxes 8 and 9 to the heep  And that's after I mailed out 5 items and I have more stuff on the way. *
> 
> *This time I'm really done, for real, for real *


 
@Zaz

Yeah, I kinda lost focus this month. 

And HV kicked it off with that Sale and it's been Non-Stop Ever Since. 
Just One Big Continuous Haul

Well, hopefully, the Sales have kind of 'settled down' now until Labor Day.

If I can do August w/o making a Purchase, I'll be in good shape.


----------



## chebaby

curlyhersheygirl said:


> orders 1 & 2
> 
> 2 rehabs
> 2 deep fix
> 
> order 3
> 
> 2 daily fix
> 2 smoothing lotions
> 
> order 4
> 
> 3 smoothing lotions
> 1 daily fix


ya. dont. say
thats a yummy list im really really in love with the smoothing lotion right now but i dont think it has enough moisture for me as a leave in so ill just keep it as a detangler.
im gonna try the smoothing conditioner as a leave in and see how that does.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Zaz
> 
> Yeah, I kinda lost focus this month.
> 
> And HV kicked it off with that Sale and it's been Non-Stop Ever Since.
> Just One Big Continuous Haul
> 
> Well, hopefully, the Sales have kind of 'settled down' now until Labor Day.
> 
> *If I can do August w/o making a Purchase, I'll be in good shape*.


 
Same here. I've been looking for real deals and Enso and this aveyou groupon and code answered the call. I still have an Enso list and a SSI list that I may fill labor day.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Yeah....I've been on One Big Non-Stop Haulfest.

I need to slow it way down. But, I'm just in one of those kinda moods, I guess.erplexed 

I wish Curlmart did the Groupon thing.

@chebaby You got me wanting that Buttery Soy.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl ......

I still ain't speakin' to you for telling me Enso had New Products....

I wasn't thinkin' about No Enso.


----------



## mkd

I am not sure what I am getting from aveyou because I don't love cj like that.  Maybe I will get the rehab, I haven't tried that before.


----------



## mkd

In love the cj deep fix too.  But the stylers don't play nice in my hair.


----------



## robot.

That's it, I *MUST* get this groupon!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Labor Day List (Only if there is a Sale):

2 more 16 Ounce SSI Avocado 1 16 Ounce Fortifying Conditioner

Hairveda *I'll buy anything BJ want me to*

Claudie *whatever maybe the Mango Rinse and whatever else*

Enso 1 16 ounce Cacao 1 16 ounce Buckthorn 2 Olive & Honey Butters 1 Serum

Tiiva Naturals * Their New Butter

Anything else.......that's a decent deal!


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl ......
> 
> I still ain't speakin' to you for telling me Enso had New Products....
> 
> *I wasn't thinkin' about No Enso*.


 
Ain't that the truth . I was trying to keep U1B1 informed had I known you had an itchy trigger finger I would've kept my mouth shut


----------



## mkd

Ok, I have the rehab, smoothing lotion and miss jessies curly meringue for like 3 bucks excluding the groupon.  I think I want another one too.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *Ain't that the truth . I was trying to keep U1B1 informed had I known you had an itchy trigger finger I would've kept my mouth shut*


 
curlyhersheygirl  I'm sure I'm gonna Love It.  Thanks Girl!  

Good Looking Out!

Oh, I'm practicing for the PJ Olympics

PAYNOWPAYNOWPAYNOWPAYNOWPAYNOW


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> Yeah....I've been on One Big Non-Stop Haulfest.
> 
> I need to slow it way down. But, I'm just in one of those kinda moods, I guess.erplexed
> 
> I wish Curlmart did the Groupon thing.
> 
> @chebaby *You got me wanting that Buttery Soy.*


i still want it too.  maybe ill do a MHC haul i heard her hemp and honey spread is nice(i think thats what its called). and im all out of olive you so maybe ill get that. maybe


----------



## IDareT'sHair

mkd said:


> Ok, I have the rehab, smoothing lotion and miss jessies curly meringue for like 3 bucks excluding the groupon. *I think I want another one too*.


 
mkdoke:oke:oke:oke:


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

mkd don't forget to use the coupons as well 'FIVE" for 15% off or summer1575 to get $15 off $75 or more


----------



## chebaby

i just got from aveyou:
cj h&b honey butta
cj rehab(strawberry)
cj smoothing conditioner


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> i still want it too.  maybe ill do a MHC haul i heard her* hemp and honey spread is nice*(i think thats what its called). and im all out of olive you so maybe ill get that. maybe


 
chebaby  Yeah, I think Fab likes that.  Hmp. 

Somebody else need to honor this here Groupon.

Lemme call BJ..........


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl I'm sure I'm gonna Love It. Thanks Girl!
> 
> Good Looking Out!
> 
> *Oh, I'm practicing for the PJ Olympics*
> 
> PAYNOWPAYNOWPAYNOWPAYNOWPAYNOW


 
So am I .
By BF we will be operating like we're in the Matrix


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl

We Going for Da' GOLD

Ain't No Sliver or Bronze in Our PJ Game.......

PAYNOWPAYNOWPAYNOW

Ya'll get to Practicin' .....


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby  Yeah, I think Fab likes that.  Hmp.
> 
> Somebody else need to honor this here Groupon.
> 
> Lemme call BJ..........


i wish somebody else would honor it not like i need to spend any more money though.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I can't wait to try that CJ Honey Butta' L-I.  And the "Repair Me"


----------



## mkd

curlyhersheygirl, I used five but i need to go get my groupon number so i can check out.  Che has me thinking maybe I should get the smoothing con instead.


----------



## 13StepsAhead

Brownie518 said:


> Between yesterday and today, I got my Shescentit, My Honey Child, Butters n Bars, Texas Beauty Supply, and I got some *Shea Moisture Yucca products from Walgreens*...erplexed


 
I love the growth mik from this line.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

mkd said:


> @curlyhersheygirl, I used five but i need to go get my groupon number so u can check out. Che has me thinking maybe I should get the smoothing con instead.


 
Cool I just want everyone to get the best deal possible


----------



## IDareT'sHair

mkd  Gurl...Gone.  You Need Another Groupon!  That's what You Need.

_*not that i'm one to try to tell a pj to buy more stuff*_


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> I can't wait to try that CJ* Honey Butta' L-I.*  And the "Repair Me"


matter-o-fact, this is what im gonna use tonight on my w&g puff.


----------



## chebaby

mkd said:


> @curlyhersheygirl, I used five but i need to go get my groupon number so u can check out.  Che has me thinking maybe I should get the smoothing con instead.


mkd: the smoothing conditioner is and smells tropical. when i finish the argon conditioner im gonna pull this back out. its a tiny bit thicker than honey hemp and has an amzing amount of moisture. not as much slip as the smoothing lotion but still a good amount. i have to try it as a leave in and let you know what i think about it.


----------



## hannan

I wish aveyou had the 32 oz sizes for the CJ rehab and daily fix. Woulda been a dream come true!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

Yeah, Brownie said I should pick up a Jar of that Honey Butta' so I'm glad I got it.

Wonder if I should get another one???  Just kidding

But I guess if I did spend my last Groupon w/AveYou I'd get:

Another Honey Butta'
Another Argan & Olive
And something else...........


----------



## 13StepsAhead

IDareT'sHair said:


> I can't wait to try that C*J Honey Butta' L-I*. And the "Repair Me"


 

I love this stuff


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Yeah, Brownie said I should pick up a Jar of that Honey Butta' so I'm glad I got it.
> 
> Wonder if I should get another one???  Just kidding
> 
> But I guess if I did spend my last Groupon w/AveYou I'd get:
> 
> Another Honey Butta'
> Another Argan & Olive
> And something else...........


i was gonna get something else(another brand) with my groupon but then i was like it makes more sense to purchase cj because they are expensive so the deal is great for cj.

i thought i loved the argon conditioner but i dont. i like it but its not love lol. it has great slip and a good amount of moisture but i probably wouldnt repurchase only because for rinse out conditioners i can just get the smoothing conditioner.
im glad the lotion can be used as a rinse out too. and the bottle lasts forever. ive used it at least 6 times.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby  I meant something else in the CJ Family. 

I ain't tryna' buy another Line when this is such a good deal.

Maybe I'd get another Deep Fix or another Moisture Rehab for my 3rd product.  Or even another Cleansing Conditioner.

Nah Son....It would be CJ All the Way!


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby  I meant something else in the CJ Family.
> 
> I ain't tryna' buy another Line when this is such a good deal.
> 
> Maybe I'd get another Deep Fix or another Moisture Rehab for my 3rd product.  Or even another Cleansing Conditioner.
> 
> *Nah Son....It would be CJ All the Way!*


 i know right??? curl junkie junkie POWER!!!!!!*spins around 3 times and pours smoothing lotion on my head*


----------



## Eisani

Just lookin...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> i know right??? *curl junkie junkie POWER!!!!!!*spins around 3 times and pours smoothing lotion on my head**


 
chebaby  Well now I ain't say all that.... 

I just meant, for the price it is a good deal.

And you really do need to try to 'control' yo'self. _*cackles like La Colocha*_


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Eisani said:


> *Just lookin...*


 
Eisani  You Lookin' At all the PJ Mayhem & Carnage Uh??? 

Keyboard and PayPal Destruction.

It's like a Bad Car Wreck You Don't Wanna Look, but You Can't Take Your Eyes Offa' It.

It's PJ's Gone Wild in the Worse Way Up in Here This Week.


----------



## mkd

chebaby, have you used ms jessies quick curls?


----------



## Eisani

IDareT'sHair I love it though! :reddancer:

I *think* I'm going to pass on the Groupon only because I just did two LARGE hauls on bulk products today. I was bored on my lunch hour. Then I went to Ulta after work. I didn't do much there, just nail polish because I had a coupon. They need some color up in that store too. Oh, and I did some damage on BBW website last night.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby  Well now I ain't say all that....
> 
> I just meant, for the price it is a good deal.
> 
> And you really do need to try to 'control' yo'self. _*cackles like La Colocha*_


you know i gets outta control when i find a good sale. i feel like i hit the jack pot


----------



## chebaby

mkd said:


> @chebaby, have you used ms jessies quick curls?


yea a long time ago(truthfully ive probably tried everything). it had a nice soft smell and reminded me of aveda be curly


----------



## chebaby

Eisani, but the groupon doesnt expire until next year(but you have until tonight to buy it). you can hold onto it until you need to restock or another 40% off comes around. i think you should get at least one.


----------



## aluv

Good Evening Ladies, Another PJ just bit the groupon craze and ordered from Aveyou.  I got 2 smoothing lotions, 1 rehab and 1 hibiscus & banana deep conditioner.  I am tempted to go back but I am tryin to be strong.
Lawd help me!!!​


----------



## robot.

I have to wait to use this Groupon?


----------



## Eisani

chebaby said:


> @Eisani, but the groupon doesnt expire until next year(but you have until tonight to buy it). you can hold onto it until you need to restock or another 40% off comes around. i think you should get at least one.


Girl I done bought two since my last post


----------



## mkd

You can use it immediately robot.


----------



## chebaby

Eisani said:


> Girl I done bought two since my last post


is this T or Eisani talking this post sounds familiar

so whatchu getting?


----------



## robot.

mkd said:


> You can use it immediately robot.



It's telling me it's not valid until midnight, but I'll wait.


----------



## mkd

Mine says invalid too. I will revisit it tomorrow. It's annoying me.


----------



## robot.

Wait, I have a question...

The Dermalogica Microfoliant is $50. I spent $25 on this Groupon so that my item will only cost $25 instead of the regular 50.

Does that mean I'm paying $25 more to buy the actual product now? Do I make sense?


----------



## chebaby

are yall putting it in the coupon code section or the gift certificate section?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@robot. @mkd

You can use them now. It says you hafta' wait until tomorrow. Check that Box. Then Click on "Print" and then when the Coupon Comes up You'll have the Code. It will say something like: GC239394994 and just type it in after you load your cart in the Gift Code Section. Then in the Coupon Section type in FIVE for an additional 15%.


----------



## robot.

Thanks, Mama T! I was able to order it!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

robot.  Good PJ!


----------



## chebaby

i dont know if i want to do my hair tonight or in the morning. i dont mind doing my hair at night but i hate having to sleep on it and then fluff it out the next day.


----------



## Zaz

robot. said:


> Wait, I have a question...
> 
> The Dermalogica Microfoliant is $50. I spent $25 on this Groupon so that my item will only cost $25 instead of the regular 50.
> 
> Does that mean I'm paying $25 more to buy the actual product now? Do I make sense?



robot.
You paid $25 for $50 from them so if you use the groupon plus coupon code FIVE, your cart would be $42.50 so you'd have $7.50 leftover. Meaning you got the microfoliant for $25 and you'd still have $7.50 to spare on some OPI nail polish or something. You'd get it all for that same initial $25 you already paid for the groupon.  Hope I didn't confuse you more 

I bought another one to hang onto, just in case


----------



## robot.

Zaz said:


> robot.
> You paid $25 for $50 from them so if you use the groupon plus coupon code FIVE, your cart would be $42.50 so you'd have $7.50 leftover. Meaning you got the microfoliant for $25 and you'd still have $7.50 to spare on some OPI nail polish or something. You'd get it all for that same initial $25 you already paid for the groupon.  Hope I didn't confuse you more
> 
> I bought another one to hang onto, just in case



Yep, you were right! I was wondering what I would do with that odd amount left over, I should've added a polish to the cart, that would've been a good idea. Thanks!


----------



## mkd

Yeah I entered the gc number into the coupon code box but it isnt working,  I will try again in a bit.


----------



## robot.

mkd said:


> Yeah I entered the gc number into the coupon code box but it isnt working,  I will try again in a bit.



Go through all the checkout steps until they give you two boxes, one that says "gift certificate" and the other that says "coupon." Put your Groupon code into the gift certificate one.


----------



## mkd

Got it. Thanks ladies!


----------



## chebaby

im so bored. nothing going on. just want to play in my hair lmao.


----------



## destine2grow

I am not purchasing anther groupon. I
 have other products I want to purchase!

 I also need to do my hair. I haven't did it since Sat. I really don't want to manipulate my hair much since its shedding!


----------



## bronzebomb

I purchased 2 total.  I got a Now & Later!  Use one now, Save one for Later!


----------



## Eisani

chebaby said:


> is this T or Eisani talking this post sounds familiar
> 
> so whatchu getting?



CJ Curls in a Bottle
I'm going to revisit the Honey Butta
CJ Argan Oil & Olive
2 Deep Fix

...this round.


----------



## divachyk

Okay so I finally think I understand groupons but tell me this, why did everyone use up their groupon now instead of waiting? Did I miss something?


----------



## Zaz

divachyk said:


> Okay so I finally think I understand groupons but tell me this, why did everyone use up their groupon now instead of waiting? Did I miss something?



Cuz we're all junkies with the shakes  

Everyone started off with, I'll buy one and wait for a good sale  Then before you know it we all bought one, used it, bought another, bought 4 more under our mamas, babies and cousin and 'em's names


----------



## divachyk

Zaz, Alrighty, I'm gonna be a Debbie Downer and be the strong one out the bunch.  I will buy it, hold it until I use up some items then purchase some CJ. I just didn't want to miss out on some type of extra savings or something by not using my groupon tonight.


----------



## Ltown

Hi ladies,  i've been too tired detail at work so my hours changed.  I see PJ buying coupons now what a deal we should have been on this too bad they are not use for everything we like.  I heard on news that companies are slimming down on how/when coupons can be use.  The heck with them, its a recession, quit going up on %##   I just tried to use one, but its not working i will try later, im not wearing my hair out so don't really know what i want but i'm PJ follower


----------



## 13StepsAhead

Good morning Product Junkie Divas  I'm thinking of my reggie for Friday and I will most likely use Tiiva for my DCer since the HV green condish is more of a co-wash conditioner.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Hey D's!  Just checking in this mernin'.  

M&S this a.m. with Tiiva.  Will  Follow Up with Both tonight.

Will Henna/Indigo All Day Saturday.


----------



## bronzebomb

Well, I thought I could do daily wash-n-go's, but I just don't hve that kind of hair.  My hair shrinks over 50%.  So I've decided to wash my hair in conrows every couple of days while wearing wigs. 

Ltown Thanks for looking for the Equal Freetress Marley Hair...I did a little searching here in the Baltimore area, I found 2 packs and that BSS said they would order more for me!  I was pleasantly suprised.  

I have a few more items I want in my personal beauty closet:

OHM Sweet Hair Pudding - any reviews?

Jessie Curl Weekly Deep Treatment - I've heard great things about this!

Curl Junkie 
HIBISCUS & BANANA DEEP FIX - MOISTURIZING CONDITIONER 
HIBISCUS & BANANA HONEY BUTTA - LEAVE-IN CONDITIONER 
COFFEE-COCO CURL CREME

Komaza
Moku Leave In Conditioner  
Moku Hair Butter
Moku Hair Oil

_I think this is my Black Friday list..._


----------



## mkd

bronzebomb said:


> Well, I thought I could do daily wash-n-go's, but I just don't hve that kind of hair. My hair shrinks over 50%. So I've decided to wash my hair in conrows every couple of days while wearing wigs.
> 
> @Ltown Thanks for looking for the Equal Freetress Marley Hair...I did a little searching here in the Baltimore area, I found 2 packs and that BSS said they would order more for me! I was pleasantly suprised.
> 
> I have a few more items I want in my personal beauty closet:
> 
> OHM Sweet Hair Pudding - any reviews?
> 
> Jessie Curl Weekly Deep Treatment - I've heard great things about this!
> 
> Curl Junkie
> HIBISCUS & BANANA DEEP FIX - MOISTURIZING CONDITIONER
> HIBISCUS & BANANA HONEY BUTTA - LEAVE-IN CONDITIONER
> COFFEE-COCO CURL CREME
> 
> Komaza
> Moku Leave In Conditioner
> Moku Hair Butter
> Moku Hair Oil
> 
> _I think this is my Black Friday list..._


 
I like the Ohm sweet pudding ok, I have a mostly full jar that I am going to try a few more times and then maybe swap with someone.  

I like WDT a lot.  I like CJ Deep fix a lot.  I have only tried the CJ coffee coco curl creme light.  its ok, I wont repurchase.


----------



## Charz

Cleaning my scalp every morning with Curl Junkie Daily Fix feels so goooood.

The only thing that is not gonna feel good is my wallet


----------



## Charz

mkd yo waves are poppin!


----------



## 13StepsAhead

Charz said:


> *Cleaning my scalp every morning with Curl Junkie Daily Fix feels so goooood.*
> 
> The only thing that is not gonna feel good is my wallet


 
I love the daily fix and a little goes a long way. My hair feels clean and soft evrytime I use it. I Lucked up and got a brand new 32oz from a poster on NC for $40 including shipping.


----------



## natura87

I finished a bottle of TW PMB and a Shea Moisture Cuel Enhancing Smoothie. I have backups of both of them somewhere so I am good.

I am in chunky braids for a braidout. I dont really wear braidouts that often so i figure why not try on a day off.


----------



## natura87

Kicking myself in the butt for not taking advantage of the Groupon.

AveYou is really making me want to throw in the towel on my NoBuy...first the Flash Sale and now this?


----------



## robot.

got my shipping notice from aveyou this mernin'. and my hairveda should be waiting at home for me this evening!


----------



## natura87

robot. said:


> got my shipping notice from aveyou this mernin'. and my hairveda should be waiting at home for me this evening!





AveYou is that fast? Whoa.


----------



## mkd

Charz said:


> @mkd yo waves are poppin!


 Thanks Charz!!


----------



## mkd

I just got my aveyou shipping notice too!  I wish I had gotten another one!


----------



## Charz

I got my aveyou shipping notice yesterday. And I calculated if I buy the 32 ounce from curljunkie.com I'm only saving like 4 bucks. What kinda bulk discount is that???


----------



## Zaz

I got 2 shipping notices from aveyou, one's from USPS the other's Fedex, I sure hope it's not Fedex though cuz I can't stand their super slow service. They take the most convoluted routes to get to you just so it makes it there in exactly the x amount of days you paid for. USPS would have it here by Friday, Jersey's like 2 hours away from me


----------



## chebaby

mkd, i tried the smoothing conditioner as a leave in today and i dont like it. it keeps the hair soft but it shrivels it up and it just look eh. i tried the curl rehab as a leave in on a section of hair and compared it to the honey butter. and the curl rehab does the same as the smoothing conditioner, keeps it soft but shrivels it up and causes frizz. while the honey butter makes my hair soft, keeps away frizz, and keeps the curl pattern instead of shrinking it all the way up. shoot my naked wash and go hangs more than it does with the smoothing conditioner and curl rehab.

IDareT'sHair, thanx lady, i got my package today. i used the gelly to smooth my hair back today in a zing. i cant wait to use it all over for a wash and go.

tomorrow im going to co wash my hair with oyin honey hemp and use honey butter as my leave in.
so now i know curl rehab and smoothing conditioner is not my best choices for leave ins.


----------



## chebaby

Charz said:


> Cleaning my scalp every morning with Curl Junkie Daily Fix feels so goooood.
> 
> The only thing that is not gonna feel good is my wallet


i didnt plan on it but ive been cleaning my scalp/hair with daily fix dang near everyday. i have to get the 32oz soon because im flying through this little 12oz.
im not gonna get the 32oz curl rehab because i cant use it as a leave in(unless i star wearing braids again which i wont).

i got my second aveyou shipping notice today.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Hey Ladies! I got my Tiiva Oils today.  And Nooo they don't "stank"

They included a _sample_ of the New "Butter" that is suppose to Launch July 20th.

I also got an Enso DC'er Swap I did w/a Fellow PJ.

Just M&S'ed with Tiiva Green Tea Leave-In & Tiiva Oil.

@chebaby Glad it got there Girl Enjoy, that's a nice size Jar.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> Hey Ladies! I got my Tiiva Oils today.  And Nooo they don't "stank"
> 
> They included a _sample_ of the New "Butter" that is suppose to Launch July 20th.
> 
> I also got an Enso DC'er Swap I did w/a Fellow PJ.
> 
> Just M&S'ed with Tiiva Green Tea Leave-In & Tiiva Oil.
> 
> @chebaby* Glad it got there Girl Enjoy, that's a nice size Jar*.


yep, it is a very nice sized jar. im gonna play with it tonight

glad you got yo non-funk-d-dunk oils
i aint gonna lie, im a sucka for butters so ill try it when the store gets it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> yep, it is a very nice sized jar. im gonna play with it tonight
> 
> glad you got yo non-funk-d-dunk oils
> *i aint gonna lie, im a sucka for butters so ill try it when the store gets it.*


 
chebaby _*cough cough* _It has a 'interesting color & smell  Tis All.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Okay...So Last Night, I'm playin' around with "Carts" Right?  

So, I make up an imaginary Enso Cart (just for fun).  I type in Discount Code = Saturday and it gave me 20%. 

This was an older discount code. And it Worked.

So, I had to get something. (You know how it is)  

So, I got 2 of the Olive & Honey Butters and another 32 Ounce Jar of Sea Buckthorn & Horsetail DC'er.

I Guess I learned a lesson....It's not good to play around with _Imaginary Carts._


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

bronzebomb said:


> Well, I thought I could do daily wash-n-go's, but I just don't hve that kind of hair. My hair shrinks over 50%. So I've decided to wash my hair in conrows every couple of days while wearing wigs.
> 
> @Ltown Thanks for looking for the Equal Freetress Marley Hair...I did a little searching here in the Baltimore area, I found 2 packs and that BSS said they would order more for me! I was pleasantly suprised.
> 
> I have a few more items I want in my personal beauty closet:
> 
> *OHM Sweet Hair Pudding* - any reviews?
> 
> Jessie Curl Weekly Deep Treatment - I've heard great things about this!
> 
> Curl Junkie
> HIBISCUS & BANANA DEEP FIX - MOISTURIZING CONDITIONER
> HIBISCUS & BANANA HONEY BUTTA - LEAVE-IN CONDITIONER
> COFFEE-COCO CURL CREME
> 
> Komaza
> Moku Leave In Conditioner
> Moku Hair Butter
> Moku Hair Oil
> 
> _I think this is my Black Friday list..._


bronzebomb it's ok nothing special. I'm half way through a 16oz jar my sister bought for me and once it's gone it won't be a repurchase.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby _*cough cough* _It has a 'interesting color & smell  Tis All.


erplexedok maybe ill passerplexed

bronzebomb, i love love love sweet hair pudding. i have used it on twists in the past and like it for that. now i use it on wash and goes since im back to that. its also good at slicking down the front of my hair.

mkd, when you finish trying your sweet hair pudding ill trade you the deep fix for it


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> Okay...So Last Night, I'm playin' around with "Carts" Right?
> 
> So, I make up an imaginary Enso Cart (just for fun).  I type in Discount Code = Saturday and it gave me 20%.
> 
> This was an older discount code. And it Worked.
> 
> So, I had to get something. (You know how it is)
> 
> So, *I got 2 of the Olive & Honey Butters and another 32 Ounce Jar of Sea Buckthorn & Horsetail DC'er.*
> 
> I Guess I learned a lesson....It's not good to play around with _Imaginary Carts._


you go hard in the paint with them imaginary carts


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

chebaby said:


> erplexedok maybe ill passerplexed
> 
> @bronzebomb, i love love love sweet hair pudding. i have used it on twists in the past and like it for that. now i use it on wash and goes since im back to that.* its also good at slicking down the front of my hair*.
> 
> @mkd, when you finish trying your sweet hair pudding ill trade you the deep fix for it


 
chebaby That's interesting mine would never work for that. It's very "buttery" I was expecting the texture of beemine curly butter or even HV jelly.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *you go hard in the paint with them imaginary carts*


 
chebaby  Gurl Why did that Discount Code Still Work?

_*durn enso*_


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> erplexed*ok maybe ill pass*look:


 
chebaby No...Now Don't Let Me Influence Your Decision.  I'm just sayin'.......


----------



## chebaby

curlyhersheygirl said:


> @chebaby That's interesting mine would never work for that. It's very "buttery" I was expecting the texture of beemine curly butter or even HV jelly.


yea its much thicker or heavier than the HV gelly and bee mine curly butter. in fact i just realized the HV and bee mine look exactly alike, cool.
but the sweet hair pudding is heavier, thicker and i like it for wash and goes., for twists it keeps the hair soft but has a tendency to make my hair look dull.


IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby  Gurl Why did that Discount Code Still Work?
> 
> _*durn enso*_


 they knew youd be back to check that code


IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby No...Now Don't Let Me Influence Your Decision.  I'm just sayin'.......


you know i dont do "odd" smells i can do herbal like carols daughter healthy hair butter or AV shea amla frank and mirr but not "odd" or "weird" or un-describable but ill smell it first at the store.


----------



## chebaby

i just heard that the groupon was supposed to close last night but its still on.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby  Well...when "Your Store" gets da' Butta' Please Smell it for Me. 

And describe the Color...........


----------



## bronzebomb

curlyhersheygirl said:


> @chebaby That's interesting mine would never work for that. It's very "buttery" I was expecting the texture of beemine curly butter or even HV jelly.


 
I may like this!  I like Buttery...



chebaby said:


> erplexedok maybe ill passerplexed
> 
> @bronzebomb, i love love love sweet hair pudding. i have used it on twists in the past and like it for that. now i use it on wash and goes since im back to that. its also good at slicking down the front of my hair.
> 
> @mkd, when you finish trying your sweet hair pudding ill trade you the deep fix for it


 
I just went to the site and sage...they are both sold out.  geesh, was there a sale and I missed it?  



curlyhersheygirl said:


> @bronzebomb it's ok nothing special. I'm half way through a 16oz jar my sister bought for me and once it's gone it won't be a repurchase.


 
What is your type hair?  What dont you like about it.  The youtube videos are that good.



mkd said:


> I like the Ohm sweet pudding ok, I have a mostly full jar that I am going to try a few more times and then maybe swap with someone.
> 
> I like WDT a lot. I like CJ Deep fix a lot. I have only tried the CJ coffee coco curl creme light. its ok, I wont repurchase.


 
I'd love to swap something.  I just don't know what


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *i just heard that the groupon was supposed to close last night but its still on.*


 
chebaby  Nah......Groupon Need to Go Sit Down Somewhere

........ _*temptation*_


----------



## bronzebomb

chebaby said:


> i just heard that the groupon was supposed to close last night but its still on.


 


IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby Nah......Groupon Need to Go Sit Down Somewhere
> 
> ........ _*temptation*_


 
  y'all are tickling me!


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

bronzebomb I'm 4a with some 4b medium to high porosity.


----------



## chebaby

Brinzebomb, i think sweet hair pudding is very popular. its always sold out on sage so last time i got me a 16oz jar lol. i wouldnt call it buttery like a real hair butter, just thick and creamier than regular hair gellies.

IDareT'sHair, girl i aint even getting another groupon, it was nice while it lasted but im all grouponed out lmao. now if its still on next week...
and oh lawd i wonder what the color looks like


----------



## bronzebomb

curlyhersheygirl  so what does it do for your hair?  Curl or Hold?  Is it crunchy?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> @IDareT'sHair, *girl i aint even getting another groupon, it was nice while it lasted but im all grouponed out lmao. now if its still on next week...*
> and oh lawd i wonder what the color looks like


 
@chebaby Groupon was very nice while it lasted. 

And to be "Gifted" one was also a very, very nice gesture.

But I tell Ya' if I didn't have any products....I prolly couldn't get a ORS Packet from nobody.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

bronzebomb said:


> @curlyhersheygirl so what does it do for your hair? Curl or Hold? Is it crunchy?


 
It gives great definition and the hold is medium; it's not crunchy. I went to youtube to see if I got a bad batch and I think I did. Mine is very dense and has no slip at all; it feels pastey to me. Now JC's curl cream is buttery but it has slip and that I've used for my version of wash n go and got great results.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Okay...So here I was making up this Tiiva Cart...Just to see and the Discount Code is Gone.

The Sale wasn't suppose to end until tomorrow.erplexed  

Oh Well.


----------



## bronzebomb

if AveYOu.ocm had some more product lines I would get another Groupon....but I just want a few more things...

Oh, yeah, I want to try Uncle Funky's Daughter


----------



## bronzebomb

Hmmm, just thinking out loud...

I wonder if I can co wash, steam, color (rinse) and deep condition while in cornrows...


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Ok ladies I will chat with yall tomorrow. I'm going to get ready for my anniversary dinner. Take care.


----------



## chebaby

im thinking about steaming tonight with a mix of AO GPB and claudies protein(that will be the end of both of those. i have a back up of claudie). maybe. if i feel like it.

then ill shingle with HV whipped gelly, let it dry and wear a puff tomorrow.
HV gelly makes the front of my hair soooo soft. every other gelly has more hold. love this stuff.


----------



## chebaby

oh and on NC everyone says there DM DCC smells different so maybe i should use this dcc since i did pay for it


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *oh and on NC everyone says there DM DCC smells different *so maybe i should use this dcc since i did pay for it


 
chebaby  So....Maybe you can still Sell it


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby  Gurl...I was lookin' at that Buttery Soy. ......


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Waiting On

2 AveYou
Claudie
Enso


----------



## bronzebomb

Waiting on:
Aveyou
Hairveda

A ccall from my local BSS for my Freetress Equal Marley Braid Hair.

Launch of the iPhone 5...   not always about hair products.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

IDareT'sHair said:


> Waiting On
> 
> 2 AveYou
> Claudie
> Enso


 
ETA:  Hairveda2....


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby  So....Maybe you can still Sell it


maybe. i have another jar that im using right now so im gonna leave that one on the forum and hope someone snatches it up.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> ETA:  Hairveda2....


..........


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby  Gurl...I was lookin' at that Buttery Soy. ......


well im sure as heck gonna get it next week maybe from mynaturalhairstore.


----------



## mkd

chebaby, I am going to try it when I do my wash and go experiment next week, the ohm.  Its only an 8 oz jar though.


----------



## chebaby

mkd said:


> @chebaby, I am going to try it when I do my wash and go experiment next week, the ohm.  Its only an 8 oz jar though.


ok. i think bronzebomb is interested too so you can check with her first.


----------



## mkd

chebaby said:


> ok. i think bronzebomb is interested too so you can check with her first.



Ok!  I will report back to the thread next week.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

What Ya'll Doin'?  

I guess I should get my Henna Out of the Freezer for Saturday.


----------



## chebaby

im here bored. my hair is still a little wet in the middle so i need some protein. so tonight im gonna pre poo on dry hair with claudies protein(i like this on dry hair better than on wet hair), then shampoo then condition with AO GPB and detangle with cj smoothing lotion. then i will use giovanni direct as a leave in.
i might not shingle tonight with HV gelly. i might save that for the weekend.

oh and ill seal my ends with wheat germ oil


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair, ive been thinking about going back to henna. my ends are still a reddish brown that i like, but i dont want it any redder


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby Yeah....I'll be Hendigo'ing most of the day on Saturday.  Imma try to get an early start.

Will be finishing up 1 Tiiva Green Tea L-I and 1 Tiiva Oil.  Have back ups of each, but will used something else once these are done.  

Maybe HV Whipped Ends and HV Avoysoa Oil.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby Yeah....I'll be Hendigo'ing most of the day on Saturday.  Imma try to get an early start.
> 
> Will be finishing up 1 Tiiva Green Tea L-I and 1 Tiiva Oil.  Have back ups of each, but will used something else once these are done.
> 
> Maybe HV Whipped Ends and HV Avoysoa Oil.


what i hated about henna was how coated it made my hair feel. now i see why some people shampoo after henna but i never did. i would just co wash it out.

i will be finishing claudie and AO GPB tonight. i need to go pick up some evoo this weekend.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby Lawd....Getting Rid of Packing Peanuts is such a Huge Hassle. 

I hate them.  I need to get rid of some of these boxes too.erplexed

But as soon as I do I'll need one to mail something out.


----------



## Shay72

Finished my MoistPRO gallon .

Waiting on:
Claudies
Shescentit
Shea Moisture 

Preliminary review of Ambrosia Hair:
Hair Shine Gloss--smells . I did an oil rinse with it and I didn't feel much of a difference. So I will stick with it's original purpose, shine gloss 

Cocopassion Nectar--smells . It's in a bottle and needs to be in a jar. It's medium thick. Went on easy. Left in overnight. My hair was soft when I rinsed it out but I've had other dc's make my hair softer. But my curls were popping . Will use again on Saturday. I think I can get 4-5 uses out of the 8 oz bottle which I like.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby Lawd....Getting Rid of Packing Peanuts is such a Huge Hassle.
> 
> I hate them.  I need to get rid of some of these boxes too.erplexed
> 
> But as soon as I do I'll need one to mail something out.


thank goodness right now i only have 3 boxes filled with peanuts. i keep the boxes under my bed and out the way so i dont have to look at them.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72  Thanks for the Ambrosia Review.


----------



## chebaby

a lot of people are in to ambrosia on NC.com. and i think there are a few youtube videos on it.


----------



## Zaz

Ugh, just as expected Fedex has shuffled my package around to 3 different locations in NJ and my expected delivery date isn't until Monday, 5 days for a 2 hour drive


----------



## divachyk

Hey Ladies - got my Tiiva Oil today. No smelly smell.  I also got my Pink Sugar Kisses hair perfume delivered. It smells okay. I only spritzed it in the hair; hopefully the smell morphs into something delicious on the hair. 

Prayer warriors - send up some prayers for the dh. It's time for his routine PET/CT scan (stomach cancer survivor). We go in the morning. Will be an exhausting day!!


----------



## destine2grow

Hey ladies!

divachyk I will be praying for you and your husband
bronzebomb I have been stalking ohm and sage website for some sweet hair pudding. I am really hoping they get some soon. 

Tonight I cowash with CJ daily fix. This stuff  is the bomb. I love how clean and fresh my scalp feels. I also love the smell. It reminds me of Giovani TTT but its not as strong. If groupon is still working next week I will def purchase with chebaby. I am in heaven with CJ daily fix. I think it might be my only co cleanse. Until my wallet go to speaking maybe I should look for an alternative but its worth the price tag.

I also dc with silicon mix. Why did I have to try this. The scent is so strong it makes me cough and want to gag. It does work on my hair. I used elucence mb con as my leave in. This con does wonders for my hair. Love it as an leave it. 

I finish using BFH yarrow and hibiscus cleansing con, jasmine a&s. I will not repurchase either one. The jasmine does its job, its just too thick for me. I only got 5-6 uses out of it. I also don't think I will repurchase the shea rinse as well. I have only tried it as a leave in thus far. Its great at detangling but it does not give as much moisture as elucence and doesn't leave my hair as soft as elucence. I am going to try it as a co wash and I am hoping I like it because I have a lot to use up.


----------



## divachyk

destine2grow - thank you much and I believe Nix08 was/is deep conditioning with silicone mix. She also thought it was smelly! I've never tried it personally. From the sounds of it, might not want to either.


----------



## Charz

I just used a groupon that was gifted to me 

I got 2 beauty blender sponges
3x CJ Daily Fix


----------



## Ltown

Good Morning!  

divachyk, my prayer goes out to you and hubby.


----------



## Charz

divachyk sending positive energy to your DH

Imma start rollerseting again in October. 

And I do not think I am shampooing ever again.


----------



## Charz

Staples List:

*Cleanser:*
CJ Daily Fix

*Moisturizers*
QB Amla and Olive Heavy Cream
QB Burdock Root Butter Cream
CJ Smoothing Lotion

*Gel:*
Uncle Funky's Curl Magic (strong hold)
QB Honey Bush Holding Gel (light hold)

*Oil:*
QB Olive and Honey Hydrating Balm

*Protein DCs:*
Dudley DRC-28 (Heavy Protein)
*Curl Junkie Repair me (Medium Protein)

*Moisture DCs:*
*Curl Junkie Deep Fix

*Twisting Butter:*
*QB Aethiopica Twisting Butter


* I have not tried this yet, but most likely it will be a staple


----------



## Nix08

divachyk said:


> @destine2grow - thank you much and I believe @Nix08 was/is deep conditioning with silicone mix. She also thought it was smelly! I've never tried it personally. From the sounds of it, might not want to either.


Yes, I  normally use Silicon mix to detangle in the shower.  I don't detangle in the shower anymore so I tried it in my DC.  The smell was too much for me and even after washing and applying my leave ins the predominant smell was Silicon mix.  Further more, I found that my hair dried out faster the following day...I don't normally use mineral oil in my products....so maybe that's what it was


----------



## 13StepsAhead

My AY order will be delivered today 

I have Tiiva, CJ, HV and a new PC waiting to be played with when i get home


----------



## bronzebomb

I just used my last Groupon...and I'm on a strict "no-buy" until Black Friday.  

I no longer think I'm a Junkie.  I'm a Hoarder. 

*Purchased:*
Curl Junkie Hibiscus & Banana Deep Fix Moisturizing Conditioner
Curl Junkie Hibiscus & Banana Honey Butta
Curl Junkie Coffee-Coco Curl Creme


----------



## 13StepsAhead

bronzebomb said:


> I just used my last Groupon...and I'm on a strict "no-buy" until Black Friday.
> 
> I no longer think I'm a Junkie. *I'm a Hoarder*.
> 
> *Purchased:*
> Curl Junkie Hibiscus & Banana Deep Fix Moisturizing Conditioner
> Curl Junkie Hibiscus & Banana Honey Butta
> Curl Junkie Coffee-Coco Curl Creme


 
bronzebomb sometimes I feel like that when I look at my CJ and QB stash


----------



## mkd

divachyk, good luck today at the doctor!  Praying everything goes well.


----------



## YoursTrulyRE

bronzebomb said:


> I just used my last Groupon...and I'm on a strict "no-buy" until Black Friday.
> 
> I no longer think I'm a Junkie. I'm a Hoarder.
> 
> *Purchased:*
> Curl Junkie Hibiscus & Banana Deep Fix Moisturizing Conditioner
> Curl Junkie Hibiscus & Banana Honey Butta
> *Curl Junkie Coffee-Coco Curl Creme*


 
bronzebomb....tell me how you like this. I've been eyeing it for awhile.


----------



## bronzebomb

13StepsAhead - I think I'm done for real this time.  This is ridiculus!   

I'm cutting back on LHCF, Facebook and YouTube. I'm limiting my Internet time to 30 minutes per day!  

I'm on to the next goal, better health!  I purchased a couple of Groupons for Kickboxing and Bikram Yoga


----------



## divachyk

Thank you all for well wishes; we at the dr now; makes my stomach knot up but I am a prayer and believer.

bronzebomb, I go through periods when I refrain from all things electronic. Sometimes it just becomes too much. I might be on a hiatus soon as I have some things I need to accomplish and social media time is hindering progress.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

@divachyk Sending lots of prayers and positive thoughts your way. God bless


----------



## divachyk

Thanks again ladies; we're home now and I took a nap; was exhausted....it's about to storm so I'm just hanging low today. Dh is on the couch resting, surfing the net on his laptop and of course I'm sitting by him doing the same.....

Hope everyone is having an excellent day!


----------



## Ese88

I couldn't decide what I wanted from cj and I kept putting it off so now I have nothing new to dc with tomorrow If i wasn't strapped for cash I would have gotten everything on my wishlist. Tomorrow I'm gonna prepoo with AOGPB It's been a while since I've used that. I'm no sure what I'm going to steam with yet


----------



## Eisani

What yall buyin? I mean doin? I'm not doing anything, just purchased SSI's Curly Girl products. I threw a fortifying and okra in the cart too. Might as well make it count.


----------



## Brownie518

I used the enso dc the other day. That joint went on smooth like silk. I liked it!


----------



## Eisani

Why shipping gotta be so disrespectful on some sites? DAMN. Shipping on this particular site just DOUBLED my total. *** 'em.


----------



## bronzebomb

*AfroVeda: Free shipping on the Complete Hair Set this weekend only. Code: HHS*

Our Complete Healthy Hair Set includes everything you need to maintain healthy hair:  Cleansing Herbal Hair Rinse, Coconut Moisture Milk Conditioner, Moringa Supreme Ginseng Detangling Leave-In Conditioning Spray, Keshi EMU and Jojoba Shine Oil, Curl Define and PUR Whipped Hair Gelly.  Cleanse, condition, moisturize, seal and style with products made to work together to provide your hair with the most benefit possible.  It's healthy.  It's Ayurvedic.  It's you. 


I received a shipping notice from Shescentit.com and my HairVeda package arrived.


----------



## chebaby

hey ladies
so last night i had a tiiiiimmmmmeeeee with this here hair of mine i was trying out HV whipped gelly for a wash and go and that stuff is as bad as kccc when it comes to keeping the hair wet so long. i used it over giovanni direct and it formed white bits on the front of my hair. so then i had to shampoo again im all out of aphogee shampoo so i used kenra moisturizing shampoo(NOT!!) and had tangle city. so i detangled with my trusty cj smoothing lotion. heres the thing about the smoothing lotion. this is a good example of how something can soften your hair without moisturizing it. so the SL instantly softens the hair making detangling a breeze, but its not moisturizing for my hair. i kinda knew this before but didnt really know until last night when my hair was dry dry dry from kenra.
so i tried the whipped gelly again, this time alone. and i loved how it made my hair look i just dont like sitting around with a wet neck forever.

so today i cleansed with daily fix and conditioned with honey hemp(this always does the trick). then i used giovanni direct as a leave in and cj honey butta on top and this stuff makes my hair look just as good as DM DCC. so while im purchasing all these cream gels honey butta is a dupe. only thing is honey butta is like 2x the price of dcc. i dont mind though. i have another honey butta on the way plus this dang near full jar i have now. groupons


----------



## chebaby

while i was going through the blues with my hair last night i realized i am so tired of trying out new products and battling with my hair. so im honestly truly sticking with what works. luckily almost everything i have works just fine. but yea, im sticking with the basics.


----------



## bronzebomb

chebaby 



chebaby said:


> while i was going through the blues with my hair last night i realized i am so tired of trying out new products and battling with my hair. so im honestly truly sticking with what works. luckily almost everything i have works just fine. but yea, im sticking with the basics.


 
yeah, I'm tired of the PJ Blues.  I'm jealous of all the curlies that have their staples. 

EllePixie and Charz lucky devils...

If I can stop purchasing,   I'd probably have my staples too


----------



## chebaby

bronzebomb said:


> @chebaby
> 
> 
> 
> yeah, I'm tired of the PJ Blues.  I'm jealous of all the curlies that have their staples.
> 
> @EllePixie and @Charz lucky devils...
> 
> If I can stop purchasing,   I'd probably have my staples too


you know whats even worse? ive had my staples for well over a year i just like to buy and try new things which usually isnt a problem. but when i start getting tangles and such its a wrap
but im sticking with giovanni direct, kckt, oyin dew, and cj honey butter as my leave ins.
ive never had many deep conditioners and co wash conditioners that id call a staple. as long as i have great leave ins im good.


----------



## bronzebomb

I had my kinky twists for 2 months and I didn't realize how much I missed them until this week.  I'm so tempted to put them back in (myself);  I'm not going back to the briader.  The only reason i haven't is that I have so much product.  I need to use this stuff up!  I'm close to greasing up my dogs and giving them a protective style!  If the steamer wasn't animal cruelty...


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Hey ladies I just rinsed out my henndigo and I'm DC'ing with CJ rehab.
I used up 8oz rehab, 8oz shea rinse, BFH shea something, 6oz HV jelly,8oz beemine curly butter and SSI marula hemp butter.


----------



## hannan

@divachyk Glad to hear everything went well at the appointment!

Some ladies on nc are buying more groupons with different emails.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

bronzebomb & chebaby I'm hoping to have my staples by the end of summer.


----------



## EllePixie

bronzebomb said:


> chebaby
> 
> 
> 
> yeah, I'm tired of the PJ Blues.  I'm jealous of all the curlies that have their staples.
> 
> EllePixie and Charz lucky devils...
> 
> If I can stop purchasing,   I'd probably have my staples too



I love my staples but I still try new things all the time. My hair has a pretty good idea of what formulations/ingredients it likes, so I usually buy things that are similar, then go back to my staples when I need a for sure good hair day or to give my hair a break.


----------



## Charz

Got my second shipping notice from aveyou!


----------



## chebaby

hope i get my aveyou tomorrow. but knowing fedex it wont come until monday


----------



## destine2grow

Charz said:


> divachyk sending positive energy to your DH
> 
> Imma start rollerseting again in October.
> 
> And I do not think I am shampooing ever again.


Charz I have been thinking the same thing about shampoo!


chebaby said:


> while i was going through the blues with my hair last night i realized i am so tired of trying out new products and battling with my hair. so im honestly truly sticking with what works. luckily almost everything i have works just fine. but yea, im sticking with the basics.



chebaby how long do you plan on sticking with the basics

EllePixie i was watching you vid where you were detangling you hair using the mason pearson brush! i so want that brush! I just have to convince myself its worth the price they are asking for!

Oh, I recieved my HV package today! I love the almond glaze it will be a staple for dd hair! I also love the green tea butter! Lawd i might be like IDareT'sHair and make sure BJ get her monee!

As for as my staples I a still looking for them and want two in each catagory in vase some one decide to discontinue/change formulation.


----------



## destine2grow

I hope I receive my aveyou order tomorrow!


----------



## chebaby

destine2grow said:


> @Charz I have been thinking the same thing about shampoo!
> 
> 
> @chebaby how long do you plan on sticking with the basics
> 
> @EllePixie i was watching you vid where you were detangling you hair using the mason pearson brush! i so want that brush! I just have to convince myself its worth the price they are asking for!
> 
> Oh, I recieved my HV package today! I love the almond glaze it will be a staple for dd hair! I also love the green tea butter! Lawd i might be like @IDareT'sHair and make sure BJ get her monee!
> 
> As for as my staples I a still looking for them and want two in each catagory in vase some one decide to discontinue/change formulation.


 im sticking with the basics forever lmao. im so serious. im not interested in most of these small companies anyway. but really as long as my leave ins are up to par im good. thats what makes or breaks my hair, my leave ins.


----------



## aluv

divachyk Glad you made it home and you and hubby can relax.  Have a great evening and weekend!


----------



## chebaby

why is fedex saying my first order wont be here until the 20th???? it dont take that damn long to get a package here.


----------



## divachyk

As if today wasn't eventful enough - we decided to make a quick trip to the store...we were at a stop sign awaiting entry to the main highway when car #1 turned in front of car #2, the impact then caused the cars to hit car #3...guess who was car #3 - us! Praises to God we're safe and the car only has minor damage. No one was injured in the other cars either but car #1 and #2 were towed because of the damaged sustained. Today was an eventful day!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ya'll Post Your Weekend Hair Plans................


----------



## chebaby

hey T.
yall aint hear this from me but groupon is still on


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Hey Ladies...Hmp.  No Packages today. 

I thought I might get a little something

divachyk  glad you weren't hurt and your Car is okay.

I made up my Henna Mixture with a little ACV.  In the morning, I'll squirt a little EVOO right before applying.

It's going to be a long day.  Imma try to be finished at least by 4-5:00.

I may cowash with HV Green.  Not sure yet tho'.  I should finish up MoistPRO if I decide to use that, I'll pull out the Green.

I may just cowash with V05 since I'll be using it anyway to Rinse Out Henna/Indigo.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@chebaby Hey Girlie! So....Are you getting another "Groupon"? 

I should treat myself to another one.

But I'd only buy more CJ. Another Moisture Rehab, Deep Fix and something. 

So, maybe I don't need it.


----------



## divachyk

Okay so I'm tempted to buy another groupon but I'm gonna be strong.


----------



## destine2grow

I am going to resist groupon.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

divachyk said:


> *Okay so I'm tempted to buy another groupon but I'm gonna be strong.*


 
divachyk  Gurl....$25.00 is dabomb.com for $50.00 worth of products. 

I wish there was something else other than CJ that I wanted.erplexed

Now Don't get me wrong CJ is "all that"  I would just like to have something else.


----------



## aluv

IDareT'sHair said:


> Ya'll Post Your Weekend Hair Plans................


 
I am trying to bring myself to washing my hair now and using the green so I can give a review, but I am so tired -- I will do it in the morning instead.  I am 2 weeks post relaxer and need to DC with protein so I will do that on Sunday.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

aluv said:


> *I am trying to bring myself to washing my hair now and using the green so I can give a review, but I am so tired -- I will do it in the morning instead. I am 2 weeks post relaxer and need to DC with protein so I will do that on Sunday*.


 
aluvoke:oke:oke:Gone A!


----------



## chebaby

weekend plans.
tomorrow i plan to be out in the sun all day long so im gonna do a wash and go with cj honey butter topped with the smoothing gelly.

sunday im going to pre poo with a mix of vatika and wheat germ oil, cleanse with daily fix, conditioner with kbb mask which i think i mixed with hemp oil(or was it wheat germ?) and then braid for a braid out with dew and seal my ends with bsp.


----------



## chebaby

im tempted to get another groupon but i dont think i will. they dont really have anything else i want.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *weekend plans.*
> tomorrow i plan to be out in the sun all day long so im gonna do a wash and go with cj honey butter topped with the smoothing gelly.
> 
> sunday im going to pre poo with a mix of vatika and wheat germ oil, cleanse with daily fix, conditioner with kbb mask which i think i mixed with hemp oil(or was it wheat germ?) and then braid for a braid out with dew and seal my ends with bsp.


 
chebaby   No Silly, I want you to post this in the Weekend Hair Plans Thread.



chebaby said:


> *im tempted to get another groupon but i dont think i will. they dont really have anything else i want.*


chebaby

You know we gone end up regretting that we didn't get another Groupon to buy MORE CURL JUNKIE!  $25.00 for $50.00 worth of CURL JUNKIE


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby   *No Silly, I want you to post this in the Weekend Hair Plans Thread.*
> 
> 
> @chebaby
> 
> You know we gone end up regretting that we didn't get another Groupon to buy MORE CURL JUNKIE!  $25.00 for $50.00 worth of CURL JUNKIE


 you know i barely leave this thread
we probably got all weekend to decide hopefully.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

On my Shipping Notices for BOTH AveYou it says:  No record of this Tracking Number


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> On my Shipping Notices for BOTH AveYou it says:  No record of this Tracking Number


mine too. i dont know why they send you to usps website when you really have to put  the tracking number in fedex tracking site.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby  AveYou bet not be playin' No GrouponGames. ......

They Betta' Send My Stuff.


----------



## aluv

IDareT'sHair said:


> On my Shipping Notices for BOTH AveYou it says: No record of this Tracking Number


 
ok  They better not be playing around with the shipping.  I only bought 2 coupons, used 1 and saving 1.  

chebaby -- they should hvae sent your stuff by Greyhound, then paid for a taxi!!  5 days is ridiculous, but we could be wrong about the delivery couldn't we???  PJyism, I tell ya -- will have u killing your delivery person


----------



## aluv

chebaby said:


> mine too. i dont know why they send you to usps website when you really have to put the tracking number in fedex tracking site.


 
Maybe that's what we get for $1.00 shipping!!!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@aluv I have 1 Groupon left too.


----------



## chebaby

aluv said:


> ok  They better not be playing around with the shipping.  I only bought 2 coupons, used 1 and saving 1.
> 
> @chebaby -- they should hvae sent your stuff by Greyhound, then paid for a taxi!!  5 days is ridiculous, but we could be wrong about the delivery couldn't we???  PJyism, I tell ya -- will have u killing your delivery person


you are right. there shipping is redamdiculous, especially since they shipped it on the 13th
i think they are walking it to me


----------



## chebaby

aluv said:


> Maybe that's what we get for $1.00 shipping!!!!


you know!!! i would have gladly paid $5+ to get my stuff in 2-3 days with usps. 
fedex


----------



## aluv

chebaby said:


> you know!!! i would have gladly paid $5+ to get my stuff in 2-3 days with usps.
> fedex


 
Definitely!!  At least offer the option -- don't string us along. Sheesh.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

aluv said:


> *Maybe that's what we get for $1.00 shipping!!!!*


 
aluv  Hmp.  Shoot!  They Betta' Quit Playin'


----------



## aluv

IDareT'sHair - do you think I should put the HV Green is a squeeze bottle for easier use in the shower?  I don't want bring the jar in the shower, just being lazy by not turning off the water.  The instructions are 2 use after washing and leaving on for a few minutes.  What do you think?


----------



## chebaby

aluv said:


> Definitely!!  At least offer the option -- don't string us along. Sheesh.


and then to top it off they give you a tracking number that leads to usps site get your hopes all up and then let you down.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@aluv don't you think it will be hard to put in & get out of a Squeeze bottle? erplexed

Maybe you should Scoop out what you think you'll need and leave the jar outside of the shower.

You may hafta' Scoop it out and put it in another Container that you can use all of it up right then/there.


----------



## aluv

IDareT'sHair - Have u used the CJ Cleasing fix?  Any rave reviews from relaxed heads?  My hair is a straight up hoe for just about any products, I was just wondering to see how i would spend my other groupon coupon.

Thanks.


----------



## aluv

IDareT'sHair said:


> @aluv don't you think it will be hard to put in & get out of a Squeeze bottle? erplexed
> 
> Maybe you should Scoop out what you think you'll need and leave the jar outside of the shower.
> 
> You may hafta' Scoop it out and put it in another Container that you can use all of it up right then/there.


 
I have a funnel and just finished a 8 ounce amla rinse -- I do have a empty jar -- didn't even think about that.  Thanks.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

aluv said:


> @IDareT'sHair - *Have u used the CJ Cleasing fix?* Any rave reviews from relaxed heads? My hair is a straight up hoe for just about any products, I was just wondering to see how i would spend my other groupon coupon.Thanks.


 
aluv  I'm glad you mentioned this! 

The _Cousin_ that gifted me a Groupon asked me "what did I get?"  And I could not think of this for the Life Of Me!

I have not used it as a Relaxed Head.  But I am in the 'market' for any good _Cleansing Conditioner_.  So, I'm excited about trying this.

How is HV Amala Cream Rinse?  I will also be trying this one out.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

aluv said:


> I have a funnel and *just finished a 8 ounce amla rinse --* I do have a empty jar -- didn't even think about that. Thanks.


 
aluv Gurl...We are on the Same Page.  I was just asking you about this!


----------



## aluv

chebaby have u tried CJ fix on your Mom or r u keeping that to yourself!!! LOl!!!  Sorry, I am tired, but for some reason don't feel like going to bed so early.....


----------



## Zaz

My package supposedly left Jersey at 7:30 am, 2hrs away but won't get here till the 18th 
I hate Fedex with the fiery passion of a thousand burning suns


----------



## IDareT'sHair

So......The Dolla' Shippin' is the Down-Side to this whole Venture Uh?

WOW!  We shoulda' known there'd be something.

I may not see mine until August.


----------



## aluv

IDareT'sHair said:


> @aluv Gurl...We are on the Same Page. I was just asking you about this!


 
Wow, that's soo funny!!! I love the amla rinse!!!  It's really great for the skin as well, you can be real lazy 2 products in 1 and it's great for traveling, less stuff to pack and unpack.  I do like perfume soaps, but when i am in a hurry, this stuff is very good.

I know you like BFH, I was going to order, but then thought about the difficult bottles and the FB comment -- decided to stick with HV and Wen.

I love Wen too!!!  I have tried Fig (my favorite), Tea Tree and Almond Mint.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

aluv said:


> @chebaby *have u tried CJ fix on your Mom or r u keeping that to yourself!!!* LOl!!! Sorry, I am tired, but for some reason don't feel like going to bed so early.....


 
aluv chebaby  Gurl....Che Ain't Shared No Daily Fix  She got her CJ on Lock!


----------



## chebaby

aluv said:


> @chebaby have u tried CJ fix on your Mom or r u keeping that to yourself!!! LOl!!!  Sorry, I am tired, but for some reason don't feel like going to bed so early.....


lmao. im keeping it for myself she can have the real shampoos lmao.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @aluv @chebaby  Gurl....Che Ain't Shared No Daily Fix  She got her CJ on Lock!


you already know
i give her quite a few things but curl junkie she can not have ill give her kbb hair mask before i even think about giving her cur junkie anything lmao.
shoot when i first tried the deep fix way back when she said she didnt like the smell i was like "lady who is you"


----------



## aluv

IDareT'sHair said:


> @aluv @chebaby Gurl....Che Ain't Shared No Daily Fix She got her CJ on Lock!


 
IDareT'sHair, chebaby, I know that's right!!  Just thought I would get Che to try a relaxed head for me 

IDT -- I think your hair acts like mine and likes the same type of products.  I am not going to lie though, there r very few things my hair doesn't like, I just have to stop buying everything that comes out!!  I did resist Tiiva, Afroveda and BFH & a few others, but I may have to try Claudie and your other favorite HydraTherma!!!  Wanna use up some stuff first.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> So......The Dolla' Shippin' is the Down-Side to this whole Venture Uh?
> 
> WOW!  We shoulda' known there'd be something.
> 
> I may not see mine until August.


and i dont remember how long it took me to get my stuff the first time i ordered from them.


----------



## Zaz

Maybe I should use my 2nd groupon on Devacurl products, they're more expensive than CJ . This Set it free leave in is $35 for 12 oz  but it's my hands down favourite spray moisturiser.

And I did want to try their B'leave-in. Not sure if I wanna go out on a limb and buy the full size and end up not being wowed by it :scratchch


----------



## mkd

I washed my hair with Asian cleansing pudding and I am dc with ssi okra.  I am going to the beach this week so I am goin.lg to do wash and goes all week.  I used up a hv acai.  I think I have two bottles left.


----------



## chebaby

tonight im going to mix in wheat germ oil and a tiny bit of jbco in my smoothing lotion to see if that helps it give a little bit of moisture for me. i dont mind it not having moisture as a detaingler because once i detangle i can just rinse and add another conditioner but i just want to see.
when i first purchased it i already knew non of the ingredients were ingredients that my hair loved but i got it anyway. im glad i did because its an awesome detangler, just not a good leave in FOR ME. i know others love it as a leave in.

tonight im going to try a wash and go with oyin dew and see how my hair turns out. i hope it loves it. i forgot how much my hair loves wash and goes with just leave in instead of all these stylers ive been trying lately. when i think back a few months i always did w&g with just leave in and thats all. how do i forget these things?


----------



## hannan

chebaby said:


> tonight im going to mix in wheat germ oil and a tiny bit of jbco in my smoothing lotion to see if that helps it give a little bit of moisture for me. i dont mind it not having moisture as a detaingler because once i detangle i can just rinse and add another conditioner but i just want to see.
> when i first purchased it i already knew non of the ingredients were ingredients that my hair loved but i got it anyway. *im glad i did because its an awesome detangler, just not a good leave in FOR ME. i know others love it as a leave in.*
> 
> tonight im going to try a wash and go with oyin dew and see how my hair turns out. i hope it loves it. i forgot how much my hair loves wash and goes with just leave in instead of all these stylers ive been trying lately. when i think back a few months i always did w&g with just leave in and thats all. how do i forget these things?



I noticed that too. The slip was pretty good - on some days - but as soon as I left it in, my hair would be dry and frizzy. My hair hates glycerin but I figured since it was from cj, it'd be good . I'm hoping the argan/olive conditioner works better.


----------



## hannan

Stupid aveyou shipping. No wonder it was a dollar . My tracking number was giving me a dead usps link like T said and then I come to find out they sent it using fedex?! .


----------



## mkd

Hmmmmm ok, I am kinda wishing I had passed on the cj smoothing lotion.  My hair doesnt love cj stylers.  I should have stuck with dc.  Well, I know there are plenty of people here I can swap with if it doesn't work for me.


----------



## EllePixie

destine2grow said:


> Charz I have been thinking the same thing about shampoo!
> 
> 
> chebaby how long do you plan on sticking with the basics
> 
> EllePixie i was watching you vid where you were detangling you hair using the mason pearson brush! i so want that brush! I just have to convince myself its worth the price they are asking for!
> 
> Oh, I recieved my HV package today! I love the almond glaze it will be a staple for dd hair! I also love the green tea butter! Lawd i might be like IDareT'sHair and make sure BJ get her monee!
> 
> As for as my staples I a still looking for them and want two in each catagory in vase some one decide to discontinue/change formulation.



destine2grow I love that brush but I barely even use it, lol...I just detangle with my Mason Pearson comb in the shower. I definitely didn't need it.


----------



## hannan

mkd said:


> Hmmmmm ok, I am kinda wishing I had passed on the cj smoothing lotion.  My hair doesnt love cj stylers.  I should have stuck with dc.  *Well, I know there are plenty of people here I can swap with if it doesn't work for me*.



I've noticed that too while I was trying to figure out what to order. If I don't like it, at least I know that there's a buttload of people that are willing to swap for it. CJ is worth some big swap bucks.


----------



## bronzebomb

I'm ok with the $1 shipping at Aveyou.com.  They use SmartShip, which can take 8 days or less.  If I wait 2 weeks for other companies. 7-8 days is 1 week shorter....and cheaper.


----------



## Shay72

Going to my water exercise classes today. Will do exactly what I did last week. Dampen my hair and add conditioner. After getting out of the pool rinse out the conditioner and wash n go. Last time I did that with Jasmine's Shea Rinse. Great wash n go.

I have 3 naturals working for me this summer. One is newly natural, one is a straight haired natural, and the other seems like she has been natural for a minute. I told them I would gift them some products. I have enough vatika frosting to last a lifetime so I know I will give them each one of those. Then I will give them each 1-2 more products. Just need to figure out what.

The newly natural one . I believe I inspired her to go natural. She knew I was transitioning. I bc'd the weekend before camp started. As soon as she saw me she said "that's it, I'm going natural." She began transitioning that day. She transitioned for a year and is fully natural now. She wants my curl pattern. I know this because she said this yesterday. What's funny is ya'll know I've taught my office about being natural so my one coworker says to her "oh so you're doing natural now".  still gotta work on the terminology. Anyways this is when the girl says "yes but I want Shay's curl pattern".   I think she's a 4b so I'm thinking that won't happen. She's rocking it though so hopefully she will come to love it.


----------



## Ltown

Good morning ladies!

Ok, i need help,  i got a coupon for aveyou, so i miss the 40% right?  So is this coupon good for aveyou only?  It still saying not valid, im piss it better work.  Help me, help me


----------



## Charz

Ltown

you have to open up the pdf printout of the coupon and copy and paste the number into the gift certificate field at checkout on aveyou.com. the number should look like GC46464646464646464


----------



## mkd

Ltown, yep do what charz said.  At checkout where it says coupon, put in five, for the 15 off discount.  Then it will say gif certain number, out your groupon number there.


----------



## Ltown

mkd said:


> Ltown, yep do what charz said.  At checkout where it says coupon, put in five, for the 15 off discount.  Then it will say gif certain number, out your groupon number there.





Charz said:


> Ltown
> 
> you have to open up the pdf printout of the coupon and copy and paste the number into the gift certificate field at checkout on aveyou.com. the number should look like GC46464646464646464



Charz, mkd,  i did that it but still got invalid.  I'm going to try on my desk top, maybe its the ipad.  I will report back.


----------



## Ltown

mkd said:


> @Ltown, yep do what charz said. At checkout where it says coupon, put in five, for the 15 off discount. Then it will say gif certain number, out your groupon number there.


 


Charz said:


> @Ltown
> 
> you have to open up the pdf printout of the coupon and copy and paste the number into the gift certificate field at checkout on aveyou.com. the number should look like GC46464646464646464


 

Yay, I got it  it was my Ipad it was not taking. So glad I have a backup computer.


----------



## destine2grow

Morning ladies! 

IDareT'sHair if I decide to do anything to my hair this weekend I will post in your other thread! Lately I havent been doing much to my hair! I ave been appying castor oil to my scalp every night and after about 3 days I must wash my hair! My scalp begins to feel like it has a lot of product on it and cant breathe.

On another note my aveyou shipping info for usps didnt work so i tried fedex and my package is in orlando! They betta deliver it today and leave it ao the door if I'm not home! 

I'm really trying to se up this 16oz of siicon mix! Its 90% full! The smell is just super strong! I can only tolerate it in small doses! I used it on Thurs. and dd said what is that smell. Ma ur hair is too loud! Lol


----------



## bronzebomb

I received my aveyou.com order today from USPS.


----------



## natura87

Still rocking a braidout although I am about to wash it out with something. I'v got a half full V05 that is just waiting to be used up. The Giovanni TTTT is still holding on.erplexed

I've come to the conclusion that Im a really lazy with my hair. I need to get better at this. Its not like my hair is suffering or anything I just get lazy and fall asleep. I'm ready to go and I've got all my products lines up in order ready to go. Next thing I know its the next day.... Maybe I should start doing my hair in the morning, at least that way I cant fall asleep in a sea of products.


----------



## aluv

Good Day Ladies,

IDareT'sHair, 13StepsAhead, I washed my hair this morning using HV Amla & then used the HV Green.  So far, it's just o.k. for me.  I ended up just turning off the water, smoothing it in all over (I wash in 4 braids) and leaving it in for 5 minutes like the directions.  I am also experimenting like the insturctions also say, just to do a wash and go or twist out, since my hair was already in braids, i rinsed & used the HV Herbal Vinegar rinse for a final rinse and extremely cold water and air dried.  No other products.  So far my hair is very soft, alittle puffy, but I should have tied on a scarf, but I have not taken the braids out yet -- still not dry and this was at 10:30 a.m.

Need a few more uses to really say I like it, but it's not bad, very light weight like it's supposed to be; truly green and good for the summer. Different from MoistPro, Acai and 24/7.


----------



## Zaz

chebaby I think I might start doing my wash n gos with a leave in only, I had some nice fuller results that way in the past. That way I could really see how mositurising these leave ins are when I'm not adding a styling product on top of it 

Tracking the aveyou package on Fedex's website is pure torture, they drove it through my town to a facility 2 hours north of me, like they literally drove past me and chose not to make a stop and deliver before the 5 days they said it would take. Fedex is the worst


----------



## Ese88

I couldn't be bothered to sit under the steamer today, so after I prepooed I used aphogee 2 min for about 5 mins and called it a day. I spritzed oyin j&b and moisturised with dew. After my hair had almost dried I moisturised again with hydratherma naturals and sealed with AOHC. I hope to use up my Hydratherma within the next couple of weeks. I need to start getting rod of some of these products. I have been getting a bit of breakage and I'm not sure what's causing it so I was a bit unhappy about that


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Hey ladies. I received 2 of my aveyou packages yesterday (those were shipped UPS )and the other 2 this morning (shipped fedex smart post ). I also received my HV order yesterday. The green conditioner smells very herbal but not too strong so it's not bad. I will try it out Tuesday.


----------



## Zaz

Washed my hair and DCed with Shescentit Okra reconstructor, my initial review which has nothing do to with the actual performance is that the packaging was a bit annoying. The ink from the label was rubbing off so I had to wash my hands each time I touched the bottle so as not to get any ink into my hair  That's one of the reasons why I'm a bit leery of these smaller companies.

I'm gonna keep it on for a bit and then follow it up with AO HSR.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

aluv Thanks for the HV Green Review. curlyhersheygirl Can't wait for you to try & leave your review.

I may use it myself on Wednesday.  I need to put another Cowasher into Rotation.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Afternoon Ladies, I've Been Hendigo'ing all Day.  Started about 9 a.m.  I am finally under the dryer.

I used up 1 Suave Tropical Coconut (which was almost empty) and almost another bottle of VO5 something to rinse this Henna/Indigo Out.

I used Joico KPak Reconstructor for about 5 minutes and Steamed with Tiiva DC'er.

Nothing to report on AveYou, but I haven't checked my mail. erplexed 

I should gone & spend this last little Groupon.  I don't know why I'm saving it.


----------



## Shay72

Fedex . For a minute I refused to order from any company that used them as a shipper. They are so sorry. I'm sure my name is on a list somewhere because I have called and cussed them out a few times.


----------



## Zaz

I don't really hear their names mentioned much in here but in case anyone like them at Curlmart: Save 15% on all Jessicurl products through July 18 when you use coupon code JESS15 at checkout.

IDareT'sHair I'm saving my last groupon(s)  till after I've tried CJ, if I'm as in love as you ladies are I'll buy more, if not I'll get some more Curls and Devacurl products, but that pay now button was calling my name last night


----------



## Charz

I still have one groupon to use. I wanna hoard so bad!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Zaz  Zazzie!  Funny You should mention that.  I thought about that DevaCurl No Poo You all like really well.  

I don't know why I didn't look at any DevaCurl Products.

I's was Blinded by Curl Junkie!  I had Curl Junkie All In My Eyes!  I do love it. 

And I'm so pleased we were able to take advantage of getting some for such a Good Price.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Charz  I have 1 left too. 

I wish I woulda' gotten another one when chebaby mentioned it was still on like Popcorn.

I just looked a few minutes ago and it's shut down.


----------



## chebaby

Ummm I gotta stop going to my local store lol. I think they think I'm crazy. When I walked in the door they were like hey we knew it lmao. I was like you should have known I'd be back. Anyway I got HV whipped ends cream and acai conditioner and bearfruit co butter. There are two companies called bearfruit hair.

Also I did a wash and go today with dew and my hair does not feel good. I could cry right now. I just don't get it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> Ummm I gotta stop going to my local store lol. I think they think I'm crazy. When I walked in the door they were like hey we knew it lmao. I was like you should have known I'd be back. Anyway I got HV whipped ends cream and acai conditioner and bearfruit co butter. There are two companies called bearfruit hair.
> 
> *Also I did a wash and go today with dew and my hair does not feel good. I could cry right now. I just don't get it.*


 
@chebaby Hmp. Gurl....You Keepin' them on the Payroll. 

They better Celebrate when you walk in. Job Security!

What do you think is going on here?


----------



## chebaby

You know T!!! Shoot I could have them build another wing onto the store as much as I'm there lmao.

I think it's just the summer. Summer makes my hair feel like crap. Maybe I need to clarify and then deep condition? I'll do that tomorrow. If dew no longer works I might as well shave all my hair off


----------



## 13StepsAhead

Hey ladies 

So here is my 1st impression of the HV Green conditioner;I used it as a pre-poo/detangler. The scent is rather pleasent, it's similar to a cucumber/cucumebr melon body wash or lotion. When rubbing the conditioner through my hair, I noticed that the consistency is rather thin; however, it was really sippy. I applied a small amount to my hair (just took out 2-strand twist that I had in for a week) and immediately noticed how easy it was to detangle with such as small amount. I already like the fact that I used so little to detangle my hair considering that I'm so heavy handed with product. As I rinsed it out before shampooing the tangles seemed to melt away and If today was a normal co-wash day I would not have used my denman. Overall I'm going to say I really like this as a pre-poo/detangler and I can't wait to try it as a co-wash conditioner and DCer(I contacted HV via FB and she said it can be used as a DC). I may pick up another


----------



## 13StepsAhead

Oh yea I DCed with the Tiiva and my hair felt awesome! very soft and shiny


----------



## Zaz

IDareT'sHair if you're going to look into DevaCurl I also really like the Set it free moisturiser and the One condition is pretty good too.


----------



## Shay72

13StepsAhead said:


> Hey ladies
> Overall I'm going to say I really like this as a pre-poo/detangler and I can't wait to try it as a co-wash conditioner and DCer(I contacted HV via FB and she said it can be used as a DC). I may pick up another


Thanks for the review. I'm always looking for a good detangler. I was gonna try it out as a dc anyway. I'm not good at following directions .


----------



## Minty

thanks for the review 13StepsAhead


----------



## IDareT'sHair

13StepsAhead  Thanks for the Review.  

I'm glad I picked up Extras  especially since it is _"While Supplies Last"_.

I may be using this Wednesday as a Cowash.


----------



## chebaby

Got my evoo. Got a big ole 33oz for $5.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby  That was a Big Ol' Bottle.  How long do you think it'll last you?

The last bottle I bought was about 4 or 8 ounces.  

Which is enough because I have other oils I'm tryna' use up.

I'm tempted to go back to From Nature With Love and get another Bottle of that Pequi Oil.


----------



## bronzebomb

My HairVeda smells like Cucumber scented Nair.

I did 8 flat twists with Marley Hair.  I like it.  I may do a Protective Style per week.  Each time I take out the style, I use up my product.

I'm back in the gym in the am!  I'm excited.  

Off to get Noodles & Co.  (fat girl craving)


----------



## chebaby

T, I think this bottle will last me a very long time. I plan on using it 3 times a week before I co wash and on my wet hair before my leave in.


----------



## Brownie518

I'm going to use that Enso Naturals DC until its done (I only got the 8 oz) and then I'll try that HV Green joint. 

This  past week I used up some Wheat Germ oil, BFH leave in, a ceramide oil mix, and Claudie's Isha Nourishing cream. This coming week I should finish a Shea Rinse, a Hibiscus if I cowash, and maybe that Enso. I have a new Use Up list now.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I'm still on my Personal Use Up Mission to use up at least 25 products before Labor Day.  

This is going well.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Yeah, HV Green has a very "Grassy" Outdoorsy Scent. Very "Green" Smelling.

I hope it performs nicely. It's chocked full of good/healthy ingredients.  

Like a Vegetable Smoothie for the Hair.


----------



## destine2grow

Evening ladies! I am piss the freak off! My package from aveyou said it was out for delivery at 8:19 a.m. I have not receive my package there was no note left on my door and the tracking info still says out for delivery. Really it is 9:41 p.m. I am just a few minutes away from calling fedex. Somebody needs to tell me something! Now my first order from aveyou went smoothly. I receive it in 3 days and it came usps. They should have sent my package that way. I HATE FEDEX. They are really trying my patience! Let me stop ranting for I say something like I am going down to the Fedex warehouse first thing Monday morning and blowing that bytch up! Don't play with me about my hair products, let alone CJ! Tis all!


----------



## hannan

@destine2grow I have the same problem as well! It said out for delivery since 7:40 am by usps - after it was shuffled around by fedex - but I asked for it to be delivered to a p.o. box. It should have been there after about an hour.


----------



## destine2grow

Shay72 said:


> Fedex . For a minute I refused to order from any company that used them as a shipper. They are so sorry. I'm sure my name is on a list somewhere because I have called and cussed them out a few times.


 Shay72 I hate fedex. I never have things shipped via them and most companies I order from don't use them. 


hannan said:


> @destine2grow I have the same problem as well! It said out for delivery since 7:40 am by usps - after it was shuffled around by fedex - but I asked for it to be delivered to a p.o. box. It should have been there after about an hour.


 hannan this is some bullshyt.com.


----------



## Eisani

Hey yall! I have no idea what products I want to use tonight, but I need to wash/dc tonight. We went to a wedding today and I wore a huge braid out w/a flower. Boo said I looked "exotical and ****"  I knew it was time to go though when I saw a girl in the restroom reapplying her black lipliner  Party over, out of time.


----------



## natura87

Finished a bottle of V05, Shea Moisture Curl and Style Milk and an Africa's Best Hair Mayonnaise.


----------



## Brownie518

Eisani said:


> Hey yall! I have no idea what products I want to use tonight, but I need to wash/dc tonight. We went to a wedding today and I wore a huge braid out w/a flower. Boo said I looked "exotical and ****"  I knew it was time to go though when I saw *a girl in the restroom reapplying her black lipliner*  Party over, out of time.



.....


----------



## divachyk

hope you ladies had a great day today! my day was busy with a little bit of this and that. i'm gonna rest tomorrow. was planning to do my hair but think i will wait and do it later in the week; just need some rest.


----------



## divachyk

IDareT'sHair said:


> @divachyk  Gurl....$25.00 is dabomb.com for $50.00 worth of products.
> 
> I wish there was something else other than CJ that I wanted.erplexed
> 
> Now Don't get me wrong CJ is "all that"  I would just like to have something else.



IDareT'sHair - I didn't purchase a second groupon because the one groupon is enough to afford the CJ items I desire. I have no interest in the other product lines. Oh well. Hopefully another groupon will come alone for another store that sells the product lines I lust.


----------



## chebaby

i finished a claudies protein earlier this week and my cj smoothing lotion today. i dont have any back ups of SL until fedex brings my damn box.


----------



## Ltown

divachyk said:


> IDareT'sHair - I didn't purchase a second groupon because the one groupon is enough to afford the CJ items I desire. I have no interest in the other product lines. Oh well. Hopefully another groupon will come alone for another store that sells the product lines I lust.



divachyk, i feel the same especially since i never used it but it was a deal because cj is expensive but it has protein in its conditioner which i love.  By the way your hair is pretty and long.


----------



## chebaby

heyladies. i cant slepp so i decided to do my hair. i let evoo sit on my hair for a few hours then i clarified with cd shampoo which stripped everything out of my hair so i used kbb mixed with evoo and wheat germ oil for about 1o minutes. when i rinsed my hair was soft but i knew i couldnt detnangle with it so i slathered my hair in honey hemp and used my jumbo magic comb and denman brush to untangle my hair. then i did 2 braids using HV whipped ends hydration sealed in with my shea butter mix which is rich in ceramide oils

i hope my hair like the ends hydration. it has a ton of ingredients my hair loves so we will see.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Hi Ladies.....

Still no word on my 2 AveYou Orders.  Welp, I guess it will get here when it gets here.

Just M&S'ed with Tiiva Green Tea Leave-In & Claudie Exlir.

Will finish Claudie Exlir in the next day or two, but won't replace it until BF or her next Sale.  (No back-ups)

I'll use Tiiva Oil instead.  They both contain Sulfur and are some-what similar. (Kind of)


----------



## Ltown

Hey ladies!  

The weekends go by so fast.

mkd, how did the interview go?  

I didn't know Elliepix was spokes woman for CJ, every time i looked up CJ her videos were attached.  

I waiting for shescentit, claudie, aveyou i'm done unless its 40% off now i got alot to use up.  If dd did her her more i could use stuff up but she lazy with the hair during the summer, i guess since she don't have to go anywhere


----------



## Charz

Ltown, I signed my new lease! I need to get a sofa, my living room is gonna be asian themed, with reds, blacks and whites.


----------



## Shay72

OT: My weightloss is at a standstill right now. I'm okay with that. As long as I'm not gaining. I'm starting to exercise again after being lazy for about 3 weeks.  I had to change one of my training days due to my summer schedule and my new trainer is foiiiiiiiiiiiiine .

I finished Claudie's Deep Moisturizing Conditioner. I have a few back ups and more on the way so I'm set.

I messed up my Ambroisa day already. I'm used to using CON (green) to wash my hair that I used it today. Oops . I will work on using Ambroisa for the rest of my routine today. I do my entire Sunday routine in the kitchen now. Should have did this a long time ago. It cuts down on getting in & out of the shower a million times. I use my apron and my spray nozzle so I am good to go .


----------



## 13StepsAhead

Afternoon ladies nothing much going on over here. I'll probably just oil by scalp with my nettle oil infusion then M&S with SM shine and hold mist and SM restorative elixir.


----------



## hannan

Hey girlies! 

Got my packages from the p.o. today ! I guess the aveyou was in there since yesterday. I don't know why the tracking online shows it as out for delivery. Zaz finally picked up your sample. Thank you!

I think I might make another aveyou purchase and include the cj daily fix. Charz's videos are really oke: me to get it.


----------



## divachyk

@IDareT'sHair - do you refrigerate the Tiiva oil? 

I really want to do other things than hair today but I noticed some increased TU shedding last night. Ugh, might have to wash today so that I can slap on my AE Garlic.

ETA: Those who use the SSI Okra and have tried it with or without heat, which method is best? I notice the suggested usage with heat is 5 mins and without is 10-30 mins.


----------



## Charz

hannan GET IT BEFORE IT SELLS OUT!

I used up my last KBB hair mask


----------



## Ese88

i purchased 1 claudie's braid spray and 1 curl junkie rehab


----------



## Ltown

Charz said:


> Ltown, I signed my new lease! I need to get a sofa, my living room is gonna be asian themed, with reds, blacks and whites.



Charz, so you staying put?  I thought you brought a sofa? I got to tske dd to visit George Mason next week, maybe i we can meet up!


----------



## Charz

Ltown i'm moving across the street into a more upscale apartment complex. Nah I haven't replaced mine yet. lemme know what day!


----------



## bronzebomb

Did a color rinse (Bigen) and now deep conditioning under the steamer with Komaza Intensive Moisture Therapy.

I"m saving my Curl Junkie until the remainder of the items arrive.

Im going to use the remainder of my Mozeke twisting butter to do small twists for the week.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

divachyk  No, I did not put Tiiva Oil in the Fridge.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Nothin' going on my way. Just spritzed with a little Enso Sweet Agave Nectar & Flaxseed Spritz.  

Should also be finishing this up soon. I have 1 Back-Up of the Enso, but I'll pull out my Njoi Herbal Tea Spritz next.

Speaking of @EllePixie I started to get that DevaCurl "Heaven In Hair" based on her review on the AveYou Site. It's a little 'pricey'. I'll hafta' think on that one some more.

@Ltown maybe Elle, is a Spokesperson for AveYou? She also reviewed DevaCurl Products as well.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Charz  Great Review on CJ Daily Fix Cleansing Conditioning!


----------



## chebaby

hey ladies. finally got a little sleep. i dont know why i cant sleep lately.
anyway im gonna rub some vatika oil on my scalp and then tie it up again.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *hey ladies. finally got a little sleep. i dont know why i cant sleep lately.*
> anyway im gonna rub some vatika oil on my scalp and then tie it up again.


 
@chebaby Chile....You were up at the Crack of Dawn this mernin' doing Yo' Hair.

I was wondering what in Da' Werld is Che doin' up at *8*????


----------



## divachyk

chebaby - I am a self-proclaimed insomniac and take melatonin nightly to help me rest.

I wanted so badly to rest and do absolutely nothing today but my post TU shedding reared its ugly head so I'm washing today.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby Chile....You were up at the Crack of Dawn this mernin' doing Yo' Hair.
> 
> I was wondering what in Da' Werld is Che doin' up at *8*????


girl i woke up yesterday about 3pm(cause i went to sleep late) and didnt go back to sleep until about 10am i was so angry cause i was sleepy lol. i was like let me do this head of mine.
now im waiting for my marathon of criminal minds to start


----------



## chebaby

divachyk said:


> @chebaby - I am a self-proclaimed insomniac and take melatonin nightly to help me rest.
> 
> I wanted so badly to rest and do absolutely nothing today but my post TU shedding reared its ugly head so I'm washing today.


hey girl. im not really into taking vitamins but i purchase some from whole foods. hopefully itll give me energy during the day so i can sleep at night.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@chebaby I watched the Law & Order (Criminal Intent) Marathon yesterday


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Although I don't have any shipping notices....I hope I get something this week!

I guess I'll look for that AveYou Order.


----------



## chebaby

T, people already got their aveyou stuff and they couldnt have ordered but one day before us. i hope i get my box of smoothing lotion monday.


----------



## Charz

IDareT'sHair thanks!

oh and i have one more jar of kbb hair mask


----------



## 13StepsAhead

Hey ladies I just re-organized my products and I'm in no rush to use these last 2 AY groupons or purchase anything else for that matter.


----------



## divachyk

Steaming with Tiiva on the length and AE Garlic on the roots.


----------



## mkd

Ltown, the interview was just ok, I am not expecting a callback. 

I can't believe how much I love ms jessies on a wash and go.  My hair is banging!  I wish I had gotten another groupon to get more. 

I am at the beach and had to buy some tresemme naturals because I don't think I brought enough conditioner with me.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

13StepsAhead said:


> Hey ladies I just re-organized my products and *I'm in no rush to use these last 2 AY groupons or purchase anything else for that matter.*


 
@13StepsAhead I'm glad I still have 1. Although, I was tempted to try out some DevaCurl. Unfortunately, it just gets "mixed reviews" and I didn't want to chance it.



mkd said:


> I can't believe how much I love ms jessies on a wash and go. *My hair is banging! I wish I had gotten another groupon to get more. *
> 
> *I am at the beach and had to buy some tresemme naturals because I don't think I brought enough conditioner with me.*


 
@mkd That's Nice mk! Normally, you don't say anything good about your styles. I'm glad it turned out nicely.

Have a good time at the Beach.


----------



## hannan

Just dc-ed with cj repair me ! I don't even like the smell of coconuts but I was loving it. It definitely made my hair mighty soft and fluffy but strong. No need for a moisturizing dc afterward.  

@Charz I know you said earlier you added this to your staple list without trying. I suggest you get it asap if you haven't already.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Looking forward to trying out this _Green Conditioner_ on Wednesday as a Cowash.   I hate wait to see how all this "Green" Stuff Performs. 

Should finish up some things this week.  I know I'll finish up my Tiiva DC'er and probably Claudie Exlir and maybe something else.

Project Use It Up is still in Operation.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

hannan said:


> *Just dc-ed with cj repair me ! I don't even like the smell of coconuts but I was loving it. *It definitely made my hair mighty soft and fluffy but strong. No need for a moisturizing dc afterward.
> 
> @Charz I know you said earlier you added this to your staple list without trying. I suggest you get it asap if you haven't already.


 
hannan  Thanks for a Nice Review.  I had this before and Sold it w/o trying.  I'm glad I picked it up again.

I was going to use it as a Reconstructor or Protein Rx. and follow up with Moisture.  I gotta read up on it again to see exactly what it is.


----------



## hannan

IDareT'sHair I was going to use it purely as a protein treatment too but it's so moisturizing too! Rinsing it was smooth, detangling was great, and my hair was cloud-like! 

But let me slow down because I've been known to gush about a produt after the first use and then hate it afterwards. I think I'll try it again at the end of the week.


----------



## chebaby

i am so bored and sleepy and hot.
im gonna break out my shea butter rinse in monkey snacks for co washing once my honey hemp is gone.


----------



## 13StepsAhead

IDareT'sHair said:


> @13StepsAhead I'*m glad I still have 1. Although, I was tempted to try out some DevaCurl*. Unfortunately, it just gets "mixed reviews" and I didn't want to chance it.
> 
> 
> 
> @mkd That's Nice mk! Normally, you don't say anything good about your styles. I'm glad it turned out nicely.
> 
> Have a good time at the Beach.


 
I was tempted to try Hair Rules, but that ish is expensive and I'm a junkie for CJ.


----------



## Shay72

Did ya'll notice Tiiva's site is down for like 3 weeks? I guess they decided to shut down to get orders out? IDK. 

I think my Ayurnatural order is at the office. If I had known that earlier I would have waited and tried her cassia treatment now it will have to wait like 2 months.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

hannan said:


> @IDareT'sHair I was going to use it purely as a protein treatment too but it's so moisturizing too! Rinsing it was smooth, detangling was great, and my hair was cloud-like!
> 
> *But let me slow down because I've been known to gush about a produt after the first use and then hate it afterwards.* I think I'll try it again at the end of the week.


 
hannan  I seriously doubt it because Curl Junkie totally lives up to it's Price & Reputation


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72 said:


> *Did ya'll notice Tiiva's site is down for like 3 weeks? I guess they decided to shut down to get orders out? IDK.*


 
Shay72  Yeah....I emailed her yesterday, because I tried to get like 3 more DC'ers on the 14th and the Discount Code had been removed etc.......and she answered and said she was heading to the UK for 3 weeks and the site would be down, but never really 'addressed' my situation nor offered me the Discount.erplexed  

She said she had gotten other orders that day, but it would not accept the Discount Code when I attempted to make my purchase.  That was never addressed.


----------



## 13StepsAhead

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Shay72 Yeah....I emailed her yesterday, because I tried to get like 3 more DC'ers on the 14th and the Discount Code had been removed etc.......and she answered and said she was heading to the UK for 3 weeks and the site would be down, *but never really 'addressed' my situation nor offered me the Discount*.erplexed
> 
> She said she had gotten other orders that day, but it would not accept the Discount Code when I attempted to make my purchase. That was never addressed.


 
wow I'm really turned off by her CS.


----------



## Zaz

13StepsAhead said:


> *I was tempted to try Hair Rules*, but that ish is expensive and I'm a junkie for CJ.



I was halfway tempted to try their Kinky curling cream since Ulta sells sample sizes but when I turned it around, the second ingredient was mineral oil and it contains silicone, I put it right back down. At that price? No ma'am 

Even if it were cheaper, I might use a conditioner with cones but prefer not to have any in my styling products.


----------



## 13StepsAhead

Zaz said:


> I was halfway tempted to try their Kinky curling cream since Ulta sells sample sizes but when I turned it around,* the second ingredient was mineral oil and it contains silicone, I put it right back down. At that price?* No ma'am
> 
> Even if it were cheaper, I might use a conditioner with cones but prefer not to have any in my styling products.


 
Thanks Zaz! I will just stick with  CJ


----------



## divachyk

My mini review of Tiiva. Okay so I steamed with Tiiva. After I was done, my hair felt great, but that's true for every time I steam. The real test is when I've rinsed the conditioner, applied my leave-ins and air dried. My hair air dried bushy and dull. I have low porosity and try my best to stay away from acidic products. Notice this DCner has aloe vera. I haven't used aloe vera since the kimmaytube LI days. My hair had the same bushy & dull effect way back then also so I stopped using her LI. Perhaps aloe simply doesn't agree with my hair. 

I attempted to do a ph test on the Tiiva conditioner but didn't get a good reading. I'll use it once more, if the same effect happens, I will discontinue use because when bushy and dull, my hair tends to be a little more fragile and prone to breakage.

ETA: If you are in the DC challenge, just act like you've never seen this posting because I'm about to post it there also. Too lazy to reword it.

ETA again: My hair is soft although it's very big, bushy and looks dull. I like shiny sheen to my hair.


----------



## 13StepsAhead

Today I oiled my scalp with  my nettle infused oil mix, spritz with SM hold & shine mist and topped it off with CJ CIAB to keep the frizz at bay.


----------



## Ltown

IDareT'sHair said:


> Shay72  Yeah....I emailed her yesterday, because I tried to get like 3 more DC'ers on the 14th and the Discount Code had been removed etc.......and she answered and said she was heading to the UK for 3 weeks and the site would be down, but never really 'addressed' my situation nor offered me the Discount.erplexed
> 
> She said she had gotten other orders that day, but it would not accept the Discount Code when I attempted to make my purchase.  That was never addressed.



IDareT'sHair, you do like her products so i'm sure you'll forgive her.  I have to wait 10 days to get my refund so be it


----------



## Brownie518

Hey, ladies. I'm here at work, bored out of my mind. I've been browsing the Norstrom anniversary sale...

I might have to add in a couple of cowashes again this week. The heat is brutal.  I am so tired of it. Its frying my hair. 

I ordered 2 Avocado & Silks and 2 Shea Rinses last night.  Berry Bliss and Tahitian Vanilla.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ltown said:


> @IDareT'sHair, you do like her products so i'm sure you'll forgive her. I have to wait 10 days to get my refund so be it


 
Ltown  No, I liked 30%  Let's get it straight.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

Hi Brownie!  It seems like forever we've been on at the same time.


----------



## Brownie518

Hey, lady!! I know! Things are finally starting to slow down...


----------



## 13StepsAhead

Brownie518 said:


> Hey, ladies. I'm here at work, bored out of my mind. *I've been browsing the Norstrom anniversary sale*...
> 
> I might have to add in a couple of cowashes again this week. The heat is brutal.  I am so tired of it. Its frying my hair.
> 
> I ordered 2 Avocado & Silks and 2 Shea Rinses last night.  Berry Bliss and Tahitian Vanilla.


 
Girl, browsing that sale had me at the checkout hitting pay now on a Clarisonic and the liter size of Philosophy exfoliating wash. I was tempted to buy a MK watch, but they didn't have the one I wanted so I'll just hold out on it until next month to get the one I really want.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> Hey, lady!! I know! Things are finally starting to slow down...


 
Brownie518  I see you back on that Jasmine Tip.


----------



## 13StepsAhead

Brownie518 said:


> Hey, ladies. I'm here at work, bored out of my mind. I've been browsing the Norstrom anniversary sale...
> 
> I might have to add in a couple of cowashes again this week. The heat is brutal.  I am so tired of it. Its frying my hair.
> 
> I *ordered 2 Avocado & Silks and 2 Shea Rinses last night.  Berry Bliss and Tahitian Vanilla*.


 Brownie518 messin with you I went on her site and why she had to have B1G1


----------



## Brownie518

13StepsAhead said:


> Girl, browsing that sale had me at the checkout hitting pay now on a Clarisonic and the liter size of Philosophy exfoliating wash. I was tempted to buy a MK watch, but they didn't have the one I wanted so I'll just hold out on it until next month to get the one I really want.



...I got a bracelet, sandals, a Marc Jacobs watch, and MK perfume...



IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518  I see you back on that Jasmine Tip.



Yeah, I love that A&S in the summer!! 



13StepsAhead said:


> @Brownie518 messin with you I went on her site and why she had to have B1G1



Yes, girl, I was just browsing and that B1G1 got me!!!!! erplexed
And I love that Berry Bliss scent!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

13StepsAhead said:


> @Brownie518 messin with you I went on her site and why she had to have B1G1


 
13StepsAhead  What???????  Imma leave that alone.  I have wayyyy too much Jasmine.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

Yeah that Berry Bliss is the Business.  Lurves it.  I still ain't gettin' no mo' Jasmine.    Can't do it.

And yes, A&S is a Great Summertime Treat.


----------



## 13StepsAhead

Brownie518 said:


> ...Igot a bracelet, sandals, a *Marc Jacobs watch, *and MK perfume...


 Brownie518 They had some bad watches on there, but I rather spend my moneuy on the ne I really want.



IDareT'sHair said:


> @13StepsAhead What??????? Imma leave that alone.* I have wayyyy too much Jasmine*.


 
IDareT'sHair girl who you tellin', but that didn't stop me from making a dummy cart


----------



## chebaby

hey ladies, just lounging around.
brownie this sunday im gonna go back to using my jasmines a&s too. thats a great deep conditioner


----------



## IDareT'sHair

13StepsAhead  I'd like some Hibiscus B1 G1, but I ain't even gone look.

The Spurrrt might get all up in these Fangers and have me clicking PayNow.


----------



## chebaby

well if she still has b1g1 in a few days and i havent come to my senses i will get a few things


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> well *if she still has b1g1 in a few days and i havent come to my senses i will get a few things*


 
chebaby  I Ain't Gone Lie...  I might But right now, I doubt it.  Maybe BF.


----------



## 13StepsAhead

IDareT'sHair said:


> @13StepsAhead I'd like some Hibiscus B1 G1, but I ain't even gone look.
> 
> The *Spurrrt might get all up in these Fangers and have me clicking PayNow*.


 


chebaby said:


> well if she still *has b1g1 in a few days and i havent come to my senses i will get a few things*


 
IDareT'sHair and chebaby you ladies took the words right out of my head


----------



## 13StepsAhead

I'm gonna try to resist because I'm sure she will have another sale at BF.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby  I Ain't Gone Lie...  I might But right now, I doubt it.  Maybe BF.





13StepsAhead said:


> I'm gonna try to resist because I'm sure she will have another sale at BF.


she makes me feel likei have to stock up every time she has a sale and i could use some more fruity scents so i aint gonna lie imma hit pay now in a few days lol.


----------



## Brownie518

chebaby said:


> hey ladies, just lounging around.
> brownie this sunday im gonna go back to using my jasmines a&s too. *thats a great deep conditioner*



It sure is!!! Its perfect on my hair in this weather!


----------



## Brownie518

chebaby said:


> *she makes me feel likei have to stock up every time she has a sale* and i could use some more fruity scents so i aint gonna lie imma hit pay now in a few days lol.



 Thats just what I told her, too!! I told her she was killin me with the sales all the time and new scents every time I turn around!!!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I haven't used up the Jasmines I said I'd use up this Summer.  Got side-tracked with Tiiva & Enso and fell off my Jasmine Push.

Need to get back on it after I finish up this Tiiva Wednesday.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> I haven't used up the Jasmines I said I'd use up this Summer.  Got side-tracked with Tiiva & Enso and fell off my Jasmine Push.
> 
> Need to get back on it after I finish up this Tiiva Wednesday.



I think I'll end up using Avocado & Silk for my next few DCs. I'll finish up that Enso DC this week for sure and start running through some A&S. I only have one jar right now. Soo, I really *needed* that B1G1


----------



## 13StepsAhead

Brownie518 said:


> Thats just what I told her, too!! I told her she was killin me with the sales all the time and new scents every time I turn around!!!!


 


chebaby said:


> she makes me feel likei have to stock up every time she has a sale and i could use some more fruity scents so i aint gonna lie imma hit pay now in a few days lol.


 
Ya'll ain't neva lied... The scents and sales it make it hard as heck to resist.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Even though I parted with quite a bit of my Jasmine, I still have alot left. 

So, I think Imma pass until Black Friday.  

I'm saving my Black Currant & Vanilla for Fall and I have a coupla' others that will just be perfect for Fall.  I think in the BC & V, I have A&S and Hibisicus.


----------



## chebaby

i have about 6 shea rinses left  that sounds like a heck of alot. i need to get back on using them.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Hmp.  I do feel like haulin'.  Lawd that's terrible.


----------



## Brownie518

That first Shea Rinse I got was an 8oz and I killed it! It went so fast. I only have 1 Hibiscus left now...Hello Sugar.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby;13834343[B said:
			
		

> ]i have about 6 shea rinses left  that sounds like a heck of alot. [/B]i need to get back on using them.


 
chebaby

Umm That is Quite a Bit.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518  You are using up quite a bit in this Heat. 

So, you are liking the Shea Rinses a little better now uh?

It's gone be high 90's here every day next week 95-96


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Umm That is Quite a Bit.


lmao. i had to stock up on them thangs shoot i had more than that, i gave away a few bottles and used up about 3 or 4. they go within 3 uses with me
when i do make another purchase im def. getting a berries and cream. when i used it as a leave in you could smell it all. day. long.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby  Please Try the Berry Bliss


----------



## IDareT'sHair

_*cough*_  that Discount Code for Enso "Saturday" is still givin' up 20%.  

No...I didn't use it today, but I shol' am tempted.

I did make up a 'fake' cart to see if it is still workin'.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby  Please Try the Berry Bliss


i sure will
let me go look at enso


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

Speakin' of Enso....I was lookin' at the Sea Buckthorn & Horsetail Daily Conditioner 16 ounces.

I did use that Old Discount Code last week tho'.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair - yeah, in this kind of weather, I have to up my cowashes and really keep an eye on the strands, you know? We'll be having the same kind of weather here this week, also. I am so tired of it!! 

chebaby - girl, that Berry Bliss is !!! For real!!


----------



## chebaby

so i made a dummy cart and if i end up getting anything itll probably be the blue malva lotion(im a sucka for lotions right now), marshmallow leave in and the new sea buckthorn daily conditioner.


----------



## Brownie518

That Sea Buckthorn daily does sound good, che!!!

*instigatin'*


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby  From what I hear (_not that I'm one to Gossip_) that Blue Malva is suppose to be the Truth.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518  I can't wait to try the Sea Buckthorn & Horsetail DC'er.  It is scented very lightly.


----------



## chebaby

Brownie518 said:


> That Sea Buckthorn daily does sound good, che!!!
> 
> *instigatin'*





IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby  From what I hear (_not that I'm one to Gossip_) that Blue Malva is suppose to be the Truth.


i see yall egging me on


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I may be making a little "Sale" on some thangs and if I do.....I don't know what I might get.erplexed


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby  From what I hear (_not that I'm one to Gossip_) that Blue Malva is suppose to be the Truth.



I thought you had that lotion, T?


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> I may be making a little "Sale" on some thangs and *if I do.....I don't know what I might get*.erplexed



.......


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> I thought you had that lotion, T?


 
Brownie518  Yes, I Do.  But I haven't used it yet. 

I pulled out that Tiiva Green Tea Leave-In.  And now that it's finished I pulled Hairveda's Whipped Ends Hydration to start on tomorrow.

The Blue Malva might end up being a Fall/Winter Item along with HTN.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518  Yes, I Do.  But I haven't used it yet.
> 
> I pulled out that Tiiva Green Tea Leave-In.  And now that it's finished I pulled Hairveda's Whipped Ends Hydration to start on tomorrow.
> 
> The Blue Malva might end up being a Fall/Winter Item along with HTN.



Oh, okay. I've been using HTN Lotion and MHC Afrikoko Silky 

*sigh* I can't wait for the fall! I can't stand summer weather


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518  Yes, I Do.  But I haven't used it yet.
> 
> I pulled out that Tiiva Green Tea Leave-In.  And now that it's finished I pulled Hairveda's Whipped Ends Hydration to start on tomorrow.
> 
> The Blue Malva might end up being a Fall/Winter Item along with HTN.


T, i took my scarf off for a minute and my hair is so soft and shiny. id hate to have t make a HV product a staple knowing how long it takes to get lmao. also i cant stock up on it because the shelf life is only 6 months.
so far im loving it though.


----------



## chebaby

brownie i prefer winter weather too(except for the snow). summer just tears my hair up.


----------



## Minty

Ummhmm Sea Buckthorn and Blue Malva - sounds so good.

(paynowpaynowpaynow---nobuynobuynobuy)

but I have used up quite a few items. I'm starting to feel like I don't have anything.


----------



## Brownie518

^^^


----------



## divachyk

I will be a good girl for the rest of this month until Labor Day. The household has quite of few things coming up financially next month so, I'm going to hair purchasing timeout (if I can be disciplined enough). Praying that no major sales pop up between now and Labor Day.


----------



## Brownie518

divachyk said:


> I will be a good girl for the rest of this month until Labor Day. The household has quite of few things coming up financially next month so, I'm going to hair purchasing timeout (if I can be disciplined enough).* Praying that no major sales pop up between now and Labor Day*.




Bolded - you and me both!!! I went IN the past two weeks!  I really have to put the brakes on!!!! Seriously!!


----------



## destine2grow

Hey Ladies! I have been busy with the fam SO also have family in town! We are going to have a cook out tomorrow! Can't wait to get my grub on.

On another note, I am hoping my aveyou arrives tomorrow! Y'all also tempting me to get some Enso!

If the code works when I wake up I might order something! I still haven't tried the cocoa (sp) dc. So I don't know if I should get another one or get the new one. I also want to try the moisture mist! I'm not sure if I should also try the milk & honey cream b/c HV green tea butter and almond glaze are the ish! 

Why did I just mention HV now I want to order some whipped gelly! I have never tried it and I also want to order more almond glaze and green tea butter! The almond glaze is always sold out and I can't be w/o it! Those are now staples for me! I just wish BJ shipped faster but her products are definitley worth the wait!

I am seriously thinking about limiting the small vendors and sticking to products I know work and to only try 3 new products a month!


----------



## 13StepsAhead

Mernin' divas This new PS regimen is messing up my ability to use things up. Since I’m back home this week and getting back in to the gym I’m going to try out a mid-week co-wash while in these twists :crossfingers:


----------



## bronzebomb

Day 1: Protective style High Bun w/Marley Hair.  

Exercised this morning for an hour.

Waiting for my second Aveyou.com order to come and Shescentit.com.  I'm officially done until Black Friday....

Unless there is a good sale on Uncle Funky's Daughter.


----------



## natura87

DC'd overnight with V05 ( I initially was going to prepoo but I just gave up on that and decided that I didnt ant to do all that work). Applied a leave in and I am wearing a free form wash and go fro. This is my first stime applyin a leave in to soaking wet hair and I like it. I need to test it ouft a few more times to see if I like it. Normally I like my hair semi dry before I apply leave ins.


----------



## 13StepsAhead

bronzebomb said:


> Day 1: Protective style High Bun w/Marley Hair.
> 
> Exercised this morning for an hour.
> 
> Waiting for my second Aveyou.com order to come and Shescentit.com. *I'm officially done until Black Friday*....
> 
> Unless there is a good sale on Uncle Funky's Daughter.


 
I think I'm going to try this  as well, but if AY has another sale I'm using a groupon.


----------



## robot.

so i randomly used one of Sunshine's sunshines that i had left over, one of the originals... she had such a great product on her hands. i know it's only shea butter and olive oil, but it was marvelous! i wonder what's been up with her shop lately. shame she couldn't stay consistent.

and GNC is having another sale, just fyi! they have sales so frequently and it's almost always on the items i want (their coconut oil and hair/skin/nails vits). it's nice to know i wouldn't have to wait longer than a week or two for a sale to re-up. 

hope everyone had a great weekend and is starting off their weeks with a beautiful monday!


----------



## robot.

oh! and i washed and dc'd saturday night before braiding to keep my hair stretched. moisturized with daddy doo, sealed with the AOHC and castor oil. i ended up going out, so i managed to fashion a cute style with this adorable headband i got from aldo. 

when i got home, a did twists all over with the eco styler argan oil gel. i ended up going out _again_ and just wore my twists and could not stop touching them! they were so plump and soft! 

my best guy friend loves my hair; he came to visit the day i washed it and sat patiently while i braided, and he said, "yo, your hair looks so bouncy and soft."  why thank you!


----------



## 13StepsAhead

from HV FB page  "Super Friday Alert! Save Urban Aroma Soaps get 3 for 9. By 4 bars & get a free giftset upgrade! Champaka & Sweet Orange Patchouli Soaps are back! *Save 40% on Salon sized Products (1gallon)* Inventory must Go!"


----------



## chebaby

my 3 smoothing lotions came today.
why must inventory go???? does that mean shes getting rid of salon sized products or does it mean.........


----------



## 13StepsAhead

chebaby said:


> my 3 smoothing lotions came today.
> why must inventory go???? *does that mean shes getting rid of salon sized products or does it mean.......*..


 
chebaby ya' know I was thinking the same thing.


----------



## Charz

lol i'm late haha


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

13StepsAhead said:


> from HV FB page  "Super Friday Alert! Save Urban Aroma Soaps get 3 for 9. By 4 bars & get a free giftset upgrade! Champaka & Sweet Orange Patchouli Soaps are back! *Save 40% on Salon sized Products (1gallon)* Inventory must Go!"


 


Charz said:


> lol i'm late haha


 

Me too I was just about to post this


----------



## 13StepsAhead

13StepsAhead said:


> from HV FB page  "Super Friday Alert! Save Urban Aroma Soaps get 3 for 9. By 4 bars & get a free giftset upgrade! Champaka & Sweet Orange Patchouli Soaps are back! *Save 40% on Salon sized Products (1gallon)* Inventory must Go!"


 

I asked HV why must everything go and their response was " we're discontinuing salon Sizes on our website for now"


----------



## Zaz

Hmmm, if I bought a gallon of 24/7 it would only cost $31 with free shipping, that's less than $0.25 per oz


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Hey Divas to the 10th Power!

Welp.  1 of my AveYou orders came today. 

Did you all get that "Green Bag?"  That was a nice Gesture.

Still waiting on 1 Mo'.  My Enso Came too.  So, I guess I might be done haulin' Enso for a minute.  

Although that Sea Buckthorn Daily Conditioner sounds tempting and that code is still werkin'.

I think I made a little Sale.  So....

Moisturizing with Hairveda's Whipped Ends Hydration.


----------



## YoursTrulyRE

bronzebomb said:


> Day 1: *Protective style High Bun w/Marley* Hair.
> 
> Exercised this morning for an hour.
> 
> Waiting for my second Aveyou.com order to come and Shescentit.com. I'm officially done until Black Friday....
> 
> Unless there is a good sale on Uncle Funky's Daughter.


 
Sounds cute! Picture please!!


----------



## Zaz

According to Fedex my order's still chillin the next town over where it has been for the past 3 days even though the expected delivery date was the 18th  Maybe I'll get it tomorrow.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

13StepsAhead chebaby (and Others) Did you all get the "Green" Recycle Bags with your AveYou Order?

Zaz  I need to see where my other box is?


----------



## hannan

IDareT'sHair  Everyone gets a bag with their aveyou order!


----------



## 13StepsAhead

IDareT'sHair yea I got a green one and then a black one in a different order.


----------



## chebaby

i have no energy what so ever i took a vitamin today and now im drinking a green smoothie. i hope some energy kicks in soon. i feel like im about to fall out.

anyway so far im still liking this HV whipped ends cream. my hair is still very soft and shiny. tonight im going to add more shea mix to the top to smooth it down, add my scarf and call it a night.
ill keep this in until Wednesday and then i will cleanse with daily fix, detanlge with smoothing lotion and do my braids again using either dew with bsp on the ends or HV whipped ends covered in my shea mix.


----------



## Keshieshimmer

IDareT'sHair said:


> Hey Divas to the 10th Power!
> 
> Welp. 1 of my AveYou orders came today.
> 
> Did you all get that "Green Bag?" That was a nice Gesture.


  Yup got my order today. Got the green bag and a perfume sample. But man I knew the Curl Junkie was an 8 oz deep conditioner but man that is small...I can't be heavy handed with this!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

hannan said:


> @IDareT'sHair  *Everyone gets a bag with their aveyou order!*


 


13StepsAhead said:


> @IDareT'sHair *yea I got a green one and then a black one in a different order.*


 
hannan 13StepsAhead

Yeah...  Che just told me!  I'm New.

OT:  Nah...I ain't getting no Salon Size from BJ ...... 

_*calls & gives her my paypal acct.*_


----------



## chebaby

i got a bag too. i forgot i got a perfume sample too.


----------



## hannan

Yall got a perfume sample?! I need to dig into my box.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

hannan said:


> *Yall got a perfume sample?!* I need to dig into my box.


 

hannan So Did I

My Deep Fix, Moisture Rehab & Argan & Olive came today.

Next should be: Honey Butta', Repair Me, Daily Fix Cleansing Conditioner

I feel like using my other one............................


----------



## Minty

Lord have Mercy on me! These kids and summer. I'm ordering Enso. 

*Will get rid of 2 Mizani products.


----------



## divachyk

Hey Ladies! I just got home and I'm starving; the dh and I are about to find food. Then I have some busy work to do but I will come back to play a little later tonight.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

HijabiFlygirl

Nice Choice that Enso.  Don't forget to try D. Code= Saturday and see if it gives you that 20....


----------



## Keshieshimmer

Ok so I looked at my Pink Sugar hair spray and they sent me the perfume instead. Now I am happy that I got a 3.4 oz for $15 when it is $59 on the site, but I kinda want my hair spray. I wonder if they would still send it to me without me sending back the perfume...umm


----------



## chebaby

gosh i feel a massive headache coming on. im so tired.
maybe if i buy something my headache will go away


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> gosh i feel a massive headache coming on. im so tired.
> *maybe if i buy something my headache will go away*


 
chebaby _*cough*_ prolly would......

I'm still waiting on:

AveYou
Claudie
Hairveda

tis all.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby _*cough*_ prolly would......
> 
> I'm still waiting on:
> 
> AveYou
> Claudie
> Hairveda
> 
> tis all.


im only waiting on aveyou. but by the end of the week i might be waiting on a few packages


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> im only waiting on aveyou. *but by the end of the week i might be waiting on a few packages*


 
chebaby  Hmp.  Scandalous


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby  Hmp.  Scandalous


you know how i do


----------



## Minty

having difficulty *PAYNOW*


----------



## Minty

that's it until black Friday. I guess I'd better get my list right.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

HijabiFlygirl  So Did you Get Yo' Enso On?


----------



## Minty

Yep. 

Sea Buckthorn & Horsetail Moisture-Rich Daily Conditione
Aloe & Marshmallow Moisturizing Hair Milk
Sea Buckthorn & Horsetail Moisture Mask
Milk & Honey Hydrating Buttercream
Cacao Curl Recovery Deep Conditioning Treatment
Blue Malva & Wildflower Honey Anti-Breakage Hair Lotion


----------



## Minty

coupon worked!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

HijabiFlygirl

Really good Selections. 

Lemme know about:  Aloe & Marshmallow Hair Milk & Milk & Honey Haircreme


----------



## Minty

You got it T.


----------



## 13StepsAhead

HijabiFlygirl said:


> Yep.
> 
> Sea Buckthorn & Horsetail Moisture-Rich Daily Conditione
> Aloe & Marshmallow Moisturizing Hair Milk
> Sea Buckthorn & Horsetail Moisture Mask
> Milk & Honey Hydrating Buttercream
> Cacao Curl Recovery Deep Conditioning Treatment
> Blue Malva & Wildflower Honey Anti-Breakage Hair Lotion


 
Nice list HijabiFlygirl  ai think I may try enso for BF


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@13StepsAhead So Far, I like everything I've tried.  

I admit the Olive & Honey Hydrating Hair Butter is a bit heavy for this time of year, sort of along the lines of QB AOHC, but it will be great come Nov-Feb.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Lawd....Why is this Groupon Burnin' a Hole in My Pocket???

I gotta try not to think about it.


----------



## Brownie518

chebaby said:


> gosh i feel a massive headache coming on. im so tired.
> *maybe if i buy something my headache will go away*





chebaby said:


> im only waiting on aveyou. but *by the end of the week i might be waiting on a few packages*



......


----------



## Brownie518

I can not wait until this work week is over!!! When I get home Wednesday morning, I'm going to knock out and then get up and wash my hair. I can feel that nice cool final rinse already!!!


OT: Is that Mariah on the box in Hijabiflygirls avatar....?

I want to buy things.


----------



## Minty

Brownie518 

Yes its Mariah with red hair advertised on a box of henna. LOL


----------



## Eisani

Okay so i like to mix my lotions, right? This weekend I mixed BBW Sea Island Cotton, Coconut Passionfruit and a teeeny bit of Butterfly Flower. OMG   I love this mix! I smelled like something to eat. 

Speaking of, I got my bbw order and that's all so far.


----------



## beautyaddict1913

Hello ladies, glad we are more than halfway through the month! I hauled somethin serious this month! I kind of skimped on hair products but for my bday I got all of the MAC products in the world lol and I have purchased so many dresses and heels this month its crazy! I fell in love with NARS blush and I want to order some more colors that were not at Sephora. I am not buying anything else this month! Currently, I am only waiting on my Claudie's package. She told me that she would mail things out this week! I have weave right now and I will probably take it down this Sunday. I will get more the first week in August but I am going back to my regular stylist! I am about to go grease my scalp with the Christine Gant mixed greens - I like using it, reminds me of old school hair grease lol. Talk to yall later!


----------



## divachyk

HijabiFlygirl - you mention not purchasing until BF. I'm making my list and checking it twice. 

1 day post Tiiva DCner usage and it's a wrap. My hair is dry and bushy. Haven't experienced this in quite sometime. Think aloe is to blame. Will gift this to the dh for when he visits my salon for some wifey pampering.


----------



## beautyaddict1913

I just saw the post for the HAIRVEDA 40% off *faints* so yall say $31 for a gallon of Moist 24/7??? I need to stay outta here!!!


----------



## Minty

divachyk said:


> HijabiFlygirl - you mention not purchasing until BF. I'm making my list and checking it twice.
> 
> 1 day post Tiiva DCner usage and it's a wrap. My hair is dry and bushy. Haven't experienced this in quite sometime. Think aloe is to blame. Will gift this to the dh for when he visits my salon for some wifey pampering.



divachyk - I'ma need some help formulating my BF list.


----------



## chebaby

my head is still killing me i wonder if it has anything to do with my new vitamins???

anyway my 2 braids are not gonna last until tomorrow. its too soft, not sturdy enough and since i didnt use gel to slick it down its not gonna stay. i never use gel to slick my braids down however when i leave conditioner in, conditioner usually has a hold to it. HV whipped ends does not. im probably gonna just tie my scarf back on and call it a night.


----------



## destine2grow

Just wanted to stop by and say Hi! I have been busy! Have fam in town. On  another note, I havent cowash my hair since last Wed! i am going to try and make it a priority tomorrow! Oh, I still have not received my aveyout ordera.


----------



## Ltown

chebaby said:


> my head is still killing me i wonder if it has anything to do with my new vitamins???
> 
> anyway my 2 braids are not gonna last until tomorrow. its too soft, not sturdy enough and since i didnt use gel to slick it down its not gonna stay. i never use gel to slick my braids down however when i leave conditioner in, conditioner usually has a hold to it. HV whipped ends does not. im probably gonna just tie my scarf back on and call it a night.



chebaby, are you taking them with meal or full stomach? Also if you eat a good balance meal your body may not need everything thats in the vitamin.


----------



## Ltown

I can't sleep, and i have class after work.  I hope i get a nice gift bag with my aveyou  order.  

I got my shescentit, now waiting on claudie, and aveyou!


----------



## 13StepsAhead

beautyaddict1913 said:


> I just saw the post for the HAIRVEDA 40% off *faints* so yall say $31 for a gallon of Moist 24/7??? I need to stay outta here!!!


 
so I convinced my siter to go 1/2 with me on the gallon of moist 24/7


----------



## divachyk

Morning Ladies - here's to a fabulous day ahead (or so I hope; one can be optimistic, right?).


----------



## divachyk

Alright PJs, thanks to ya'll, I purchased some items and not sure on how to truly use them. Now that I'm freshly TU'd, I want to test out some goodies. 

 Please help me with my dumb questions 

1. HV whipped ends?
Should I use this to moisturize the the "ends only" or all over?

2. Enso Blue Malva?
When/How are you using this?

3. Do you use mainly use HV Moist Pro to Cowash?

I have some other dumb questions but will wait until I get ready to use those items before inquiring.


----------



## 13StepsAhead

divachyk said:


> Alright PJs, thanks to ya'll, I purchased some items and not sure on how to truly use them. Now that I'm freshly TU'd, I want to test out some goodies.
> 
> Please help me with my dumb questions
> 
> 1. HV whipped ends?
> Should I use this to moisturize the the "ends only" or all over?
> *I use it as an all over moisturizer*
> 
> 2. Enso Blue Malva?
> When/How are you using this?
> *Haven't tried this*
> 
> 3. Do you use mainly use HV Moist Pro to Cowash?
> *I use it as a co-wash and detangler*
> 
> I have some other dumb questions but will wait until I get ready to use those items before inquiring.


 
divachyk answers are bolded


----------



## hannan

Morning everyone! 

I looked in my aveyou bag and turns out I got a sample of the miss jessie's slip shampoo and a brochure of jane carter stuff . I don't know what I'll do with it.


----------



## Minty

morning lovelies...or afternoon.


----------



## CocoGlow

Hey Ladies!

Yall have me wanting to try so many products it's ridiculous! (Hairveda, Enso, Jasmine's, Claudie's, Curl Junkie, She Scent It, Komaza, Bee Mine, etc) - I have a tab open for each fantasy shopping cart - true junkie here with low funds...
erplexed

I'm primarily interested in *conditioners, deep conditioners, leave-ins, detanglers & moisturizers* - not really any shampoos (loving Elucence shampoos so far) or stylers at this moment (not looking for curl definition since I mainly wear buns, updos or stretched undefined afros now) - Right now I just need to focus on keeping my hair in good condition (moisturized & strong & easier to detangle)

lately I've been trying to find reviews on *Claudie's* products but have been coming up short - so here's my list of fantasy products I would love to try from her line and I need some reviews since most of them have similar uses (especially the leave-ins/moisturizers):

*Leave-in Conditioner *
*Hair Frappe (Milk) *
*Satin Daily Hair Moisturizer *
*Isha Nourishing Hair Cream *
*Balancing Daily Hair Moisturizer *
*Deep Moisturizing Conditioner *
*Avocado Intense Conditioner *
*Revitalizing Hair Reconstructor *
*Tropical Cream Rinse *
*Mango Cream Rinse *
*End Insurance #1 *
*End Insurance #2 *
*Murumuru Acai Hair Butter *
*Quinoa Coffee Hair Cream #1 *
*Quinoa Coffee Hair Cream #2 *

As you can see I have a problem....

So if you have any experience with the above PLEASE let a sista know - Also what do they SMELL like (very important) ????* *

Thanks!!!!!!


----------



## Eisani

Hey all. It's piss hot but I'm thinking about doing bkt. I could use the protein and I'm hating my detangling sessions. I dont want to tension blow dry too frequently, but it certainly helps! I also wsny to color, but Ive been coloring for so many years, I just want to see my natural color again before I HAVE to color!


----------



## natura87

Hello ladies and lurkers. I'm just lurking and assessing my stash. I just opened up a bottle of HE LTR leave in.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Hey all. It's so hot here my hair is very dry; I think I will do a DC. I was going to try the green condish from HV today but I have WAY to many conditioners open


----------



## 13StepsAhead

Hey ladies. I'm sitting here with Jasmine's A&S on brownsugar buttercream ; hopefully my twist don't completely unravel when I rinse it out.


----------



## chebaby

Ltown said:


> @chebaby, are you taking them with meal or full stomach? Also if you eat a good balance meal your body may not need everything thats in the vitamin.


hey Ltown, yesterday was the first time of me taking the vitamin. i took it today with a banana and no headache so maybe yesterday i got a headache from something else. i dont know.

hey ladies. i need to do my hair over but i was being lazy so i just smoothed on some bsp over my braids and called it a day lol. tomorrow im going to cleanse with daily fix, detangle with smoothing lotion and do a wash and go with giovanni direct and my shea mix. 

oh and my second aveyou order has not come yetperplexed


----------



## Zaz

I finally received my Aveyou order and tried the CJ daily fix immediately and I like it, it's very thick and creamy and I'm not really bothered by the mintiness since it doesn't tingle. I almost felt like I had used a conditioner and oughto leave it in my hair for a bit before rinsing. 

I also feel like I could skip conditioning my hair after using it like if I were on vacation I'd pack just the Daily fix and a styling product. I'm gonna keep using it for a bit to see if I still feel this way in a couple of uses. 

Price wise it's cheaper than the Curls cleanser I like ans about the same price as DevaCurl no poo so I'll probably purchase some backups 

I have a somewhat clear list in my head now.
I wouldn't repurchase from: Oyin, Shescentit, Jasmine, Darcy's botanical, Beemine. 

I would repurchase from: Curls, Curl junkie, Qhemet, Hairveda.


----------



## Zaz

Staples
*Cleansers*
Curls Curlicious curls cleansing cream
Curl junkie Daily fix

*Protein DC*
Aphogee 2 step
Aubrey GPB
TIGI dumb blonde

*Moisture DC/ cowash conditioners*
Don't really have clear favourites, I use randoms

*Leave in/ moisturisers*
Qhemet AOHC

*Styling products*
Curls Curl souffle
Curls whipped cream

And I may add one of these leave ins after I try them:
Glycerin: CJ smoothing lotion, Hairveda whipped ends.
Glycerin free: BeautifulCurls leave in, Qhemet CTDG or MTCG.


----------



## hannan

I noticed the cj beaticurls leave in with the purple label works well and smells  but I used so much already. I think I like the argan and olive conditioner better because it's thicker and more moisturizing but I just wish it smelled like the leave in.


----------



## chebaby

hannan said:


> I noticed the cj beaticurls leave in with the purple label works well and smells  but I used so much already. I think I like the argan and olive conditioner better because it's thicker and more moisturizing but I just wish it smelled like the leave in.


hannan, i had that cj leave in before but couldnt get passed the smell. what does your smell like? mine smelled like some kind of chemical.


----------



## hannan

chebaby It kind of smells like brown sugar. Very sweet. When did you get your leave-in?


----------



## chebaby

hannan said:


> @chebaby It kind of smells like brown sugar. Very sweet. When did you get your leave-in?


maybe ill have to go to the local store and pick up a bottle. i really wanted to try it but the smell turned me off.
im not sure but i think i got my bottle from curlmart about 2-3 months ago?


----------



## Minty

Eisani said:


> Hey all. It's piss hot but I'm thinking about doing bkt. I could use the protein and I'm hating my detangling sessions. I dont want to tension blow dry too frequently, but it certainly helps! I also wsny to color, but Ive been coloring for so many years, I just want to see my natural color again before I HAVE to color!



Eisani which BKT are you using now?


----------



## Eisani

**fickle pj alert** Know how I just said I was gonna bkt?  I just got the strongest urge to plow through my stash and in order to do that, I'll have to be a cowashing/dc'ing fool for a while. I just love the feeling of wet hair and product being massaged into my hair/scalp. I miss feeling it on a regular basis.


----------



## Minty

co-washed with Darcy's Pumpkin. I used to really like that conditioner, but the smell gets on my nerves - and the pkging. Maybe I like it better in the summer?  

rinsed, sealed with camellia oil and wet bunned.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Hey DiVA's! I wanted to put emphasis on ya'll Diva-ness!

I got my 2nd AveYou Order today. I got my Daily-Fix, Honey Butta' and Repair Me.

Oh btw:  I ordered 2 16 Ounce Bottles of Enso Naturals Sea Buckthorn & Horsetail Daily Conditioner.


----------



## bronzebomb

I've had a faux bun in since yesterday that I smoothed down with Miss Jessie's Baby Buttercreme and Curly Pudding.

As I am pulling it down to detangle and cowash I realized how soft it is.  Could it be the Miss Jessies????  whatever it is, I'm so pleased.  I was worried that my hair would not rebound after the kinky twists fiasco!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby  Did yo' other AveYou come?


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby  Did yo' other AveYou come?


noerplexed and im pissed about it too. the tracking say it should be here on the 21st.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

divachyk

1.  I use Whipped Ends all over as a Daily Moisturizer

2.  Haven't used the Enso Blue Malva yet, but will use it as a Hair Lotion/Daily Moisturizer

3.  I used MoistPRO and All HV Conditioners as Cowashers/Daily Conditioners with the exception of Sitrinillah and Methi.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby Hmp.  Wonder where it at?

That 1 last & final Groupon has a Huge Hole Burned in my Pocket!

My Fangers wanna PayNowPayNowPayNowPayNow sooo bad

I think if I spent it, I'd get:

1 Argan & Olive
1 Daily Fix Conditioning Cleasner
1 Honey Butta'


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby Hmp.  Wonder where it at?
> 
> That 1 last & final Groupon has a Huge Hole Burned in my Pocket!
> 
> My Fangers wanna PayNowPayNowPayNowPayNow sooo bad
> 
> I think if I spent it, I'd get:
> 
> 1 Argan & Olive
> 1 Daily Fix Conditioning Cleasner
> 1 Honey Butta'


it says its in west virginia somewhere aveyou is getting on my nerves with this shipping. i mean i would have seriously paid the extra $5 to get my stuff in two days, this is stupid.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Oh Yeah...In My Bag $15.00 off $75.00 AY15off75 expires 07/31

Imma hafta' figure out a way to make that right there work.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> it says its in west virginia somewhere *aveyou is getting on my nerves with this shipping. i mean i would have seriously paid the extra $5 to get my stuff in two days, this is stupid.*


 
chebaby Simma' Down 

Okay, so what do you need So Bad that you're waiting for?

It'll be there tomorrow.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Hmp. 

Lemme Go out here and play around with an AveYou Cart, to see how I get get Maximum Bang for My Buck!


----------



## 13StepsAhead

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby Hmp. Wonder where it at?
> 
> *That 1 last & final Groupon has a Huge Hole Burned in my Pocket*!
> 
> My Fangers wanna PayNowPayNowPayNowPayNow sooo bad
> 
> I think if I spent it, I'd get:
> 
> 1 Argan & Olive
> 1 Daily Fix Conditioning Cleasner
> 1 Honey Butta'


 
I feel you IDareT'sHair I have 2 left and I'm planning to space them out because my CJ stash looks like a mini store


----------



## IDareT'sHair

13StepsAhead said:


> I feel you @IDareT'sHair I have 2 left and I'm planning to space them out because my CJ stash looks like a mini store


 
13StepsAhead

I just came from AveYou  Bye-Bye Groupon _*pours out some V05 for my last Groupon* (Can't waste my CJ)_

Anyway, I got $89.00 worth of stuff for $25.00.  I got:

1 Repair Me
1 Honey Butta'
1 Argan & Olive
1 Cleansing Conditioner


----------



## IDareT'sHair

13StepsAhead  I'll be trying out the HV Green as a Cowash tomorrow.  I still have a tiny Corner of MoistPRO to finish up, so I'll be using both of these.

Can't wait to try the Green.  It's getting some _'mixed'_ reviews out there.  But I always love her stuff, so I'm sure I'll like it.  

Like Acai Berry, gets _'mixed' _reviews and I Lurves It.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

13StepsAhead  Gurl...I wish I woulda' got that One Last Groupon!   

I'm kickin' my own behind.


----------



## 13StepsAhead

IDareT'sHair said:


> @13StepsAhead
> 
> I just came from AveYou Bye-Bye Groupon _*pours out some V05 for my last Groupon* (Can't waste my CJ)_
> 
> Anyway, I got $89.00 worth of stuff for $25.00. I got:
> 
> 1 Repair Me
> 1 Honey Butta'
> 1 Argan & Olive
> 1 Cleansing Conditioner


 
@IDareT'sHair I just used my 2nd groupon  1mo'left

I got:
1 daily fix (re-purchase)
1 smoothing conditioner (re-purchase)
2 argan & olice daily conditioner (1st time purchase)

used gorupon and discount code and total came to $15.40 (tax and shipping included) so that's $40.40 for $75.00 worth of product; not bad at all.


----------



## 13StepsAhead

IDareT'sHair said:


> @13StepsAhead *I'll be trying out the HV Green as a Cowash tomorrow.* I still have a tiny Corner of MoistPRO to finish up, so I'll be using both of these.
> 
> Can't wait to try the Green. It's getting some _'mixed'_ reviews out there. But I always love her stuff, so I'm sure I'll like it.
> 
> Like Acai Berry, gets _'mixed' _reviews and I Lurves It.


 
IDareT'sHair let me know how you like it for your co-wash; i only used it as a pre-poo/detangler so I'm anxious to try it for my co-wash.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

13StepsAhead Sounds Good.  So, you used the AY15off75 too?  I'm glad I looked in that Bag!

Do you think they'll ever have it again?....


----------



## 13StepsAhead

lord what I'ma do with all this product, what I'ma do


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby Simma' Down
> 
> Okay, so what do you need So Bad that you're waiting for?
> 
> It'll be there tomorrow.


 i feel like they holding my stuff hostage because they know how bad i want it. they just playing with my emotions


----------



## 13StepsAhead

IDareT'sHair said:


> @13StepsAhead Sounds Good.* So, you used the AY15off75* too? I'm glad I looked in that Bag!
> 
> Do you think they'll ever have it again?....


 
IDareT'sHair Yea I used that code; I had it in my bag and threw it out by mistake so I'm glad you posted it. I sure hope they have it again :crossfingers: I still got 1 mo' groupon to use.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

13StepsAhead  Yeah, I think that "Green" should be a pretty good cowash.  

There are some great ingredients in there.  Smellin' all Grassy & Thangs.

Somebody said it the DC'ing thread, that it was just 'ok', but after I found out it really_ wasn't a DC'er_, I decided I wasn't gone use it like that anyway, although they said you could.

I'll stick with it as a Cowash & maybe a detangler.


----------



## 13StepsAhead

IDareT'sHair said:


> @13StepsAhead Yeah, I think that "Green" should be a pretty good cowash.
> 
> There are some great ingredients in there. Smellin' all Grassy & Thangs.
> 
> Somebody said it the DC'ing thread, that it was just 'ok', but after I found out it really_ wasn't a DC'er_, I decided I wasn't gone use it like that anyway, although they said you could.
> 
> *I'll stick with it as a Cowash & maybe a detangler.*


 
IDareT'sHair I think I may stick with usingit that way as well. I have so many DCers already so I don't need to add another one.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> i feel like they holding my stuff hostage because* they know how bad i want it. they just playing with my emotions*


 
chebaby  Yeah...They just messin' with Yo' Head  No Pun Intended



13StepsAhead said:


> *lord what I'ma do with all this product, what I'ma do*


 
13StepsAhead  Gurl...I think the same thang every time I look at my Stash _*falls out*_


----------



## chebaby

speaking of grassy. i had some wheatgrass today mixed in milk and it was actually pretty good. and i generally dont like milk. i hear wheatgrass is great for hair growth(although im drinking it for other benefits).


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby  Yeah...They just messin' with Yo' Head  No Pun Intended
> 
> 
> 
> @13StepsAhead  Gurl...I think the same thang every time I look at my Stash _*falls out*_


aveyou be playing games man

my stash looks mighty yummy right now i have gotten it in my head that i aint ever selling anything else. im going to keep it and come back to it later.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

13StepsAhead said:


> @IDareT'sHair *I think I may stick with usingit that way as well. I have so many DCers already so I don't need to add another one.*


 
13StepsAhead  Nah...And I ain't tryna' give it the *side-eye* by tryna' make it something it ain't.  It ain't fo' all that.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> aveyou be playing games man
> 
> my stash looks mighty yummy right now *i have gotten it in my head that i aint ever selling anything else.* im going to keep it and come back to it later.


 
chebaby  Hmp.  And Runnin' to that Post Office in 98 degree Heat don't sound appealing eitha'


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> speaking of grassy. *i had some wheatgrass today mixed in milk and it was actually pretty good.* and i generally dont like milk. i hear wheatgrass is great for hair growth(although im drinking it for other benefits).


 
chebaby  Gone Che!  You Tryna' get Gassy Sassy & Grassy!


----------



## 13StepsAhead

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby Hmp. And* Runnin' to that Post Office in 98 degree Heat don't sound appealing eitha'*


 
IDareT'sHair I hate going to the PO(which is why i never really sell anything), but the AC is always on point during the summer at my PO.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby  Hmp.  And Runnin' to that Post Office in 98 degree Heat don't sound appealing eitha'


no it dont girl and the women in my PO be so slow. they be having side conversations with the crackheads and errthang girl. just taking they sweet time.


IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby  Gone Che!  You Tryna' get *Gassy Sassy & Grassy!*


my stomach is bubblin im tryna get all healthy but it got me walking around feeling like im about to toot


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *no it dont girl and the women in my PO be so slow. they be having side conversations with the crackheads* and errthang girl. just taking they sweet time.
> 
> *my stomach is bubblin* im tryna get all healthy but it got me walking around feeling like *im about to toot*


 
@chebaby Girl....We got folks outside askin' for 2 dollas' somethin' to eat or some busfare.

Girl, I know you Gassy!


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby *Girl....We got folks outside askin' for 2 dollas' somethin' to eat or some busfare*.
> 
> Girl, I know you Gassy!


i got a male friend that said hes never coming to my neighborhood again because he got tired of people asking "aye bro, you gotta smoke?"

gassy aint even the word. imma go buy a big tub of wheatgrass this week


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I still haven't put my Enso or CJ away. 

It's all sitting on the Kitchen Counter.  I did put the Enso DC'er in the Fridge.


----------



## Ltown

IDareT'sHair said:


> Oh Yeah...In My Bag $15.00 off $75.00 AY15off75 expires 07/31
> 
> Imma hafta' figure out a way to make that right there work.


 
What I ordered too late hope I get some discounts when my stuff come.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ltown said:


> *What I ordered too late hope I get some discounts when my stuff come.*


 
@Ltown

There were Coupons in Each AveYou Bag. $15.00 off $75.00. They Expire 7/31 tho'.

So, Look in Your Bag.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *my stomach is bubblin im tryna get all healthy but it got me walking around feeling like im about to toot*


 
chebaby

Where You At?:fart:

Sounds like you need to talk to Brownie's Coworker


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Where You At?:fart:
> 
> Sounds like you need to talk to Brownie's Coworker


maybe i do need to talk to the expert


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *maybe i do need to talk to the expert*


 
chebaby

Yup.  That right there would be the Expert of All Things Gassy 

And she can tell you how to walk about smellin' like crap and not give a crap.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Yup.  That right there would be the Expert of All Things Gassy
> 
> And she can tell you how to walk about smellin' like crap and not give a crap.


and asking people "do i smell"


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Imma prolly finish up this Claudie Exlir tomorrow.  I'll stop with the Sulfur and may start back up in September or late August.

I've used Tiiva & Claudie with Sulfur as of late.  So, I'll go a month w/o Sulfur and use the Claudie Quinoa #1.  Will also be using Whipped Ends Hydration.

chebaby  if you _still_ like the Whipped Ends by the time I mail this Girl's box, I'll send you another.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *and asking people "do i smell"*


 
chebaby  Now that right there is a Straight Up Nut 

The thought of her makes my Flesh Crawl.  I bet they gave her a Bonus too.  Hmp. 

Where Brownie518 at?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Tomorrow:

Cowash w/the last little corner of HV MoistPRO & HV Green
Roux Mendex Protein Rx Under dryer 10-20 minutes
DC with the last corner of Tiiva & pull out Enso Cacao to add with the last bit of Tiiva
Tea Rinse with Moringa and Final Rinse with BFH Green Tea & Apple Shine
Apply Leave In & Dry under Dryer


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> Imma prolly finish up this Claudie Exlir tomorrow.  I'll stop with the Sulfur and may start back up in September or late August.
> 
> I've used Tiiva & Claudie with Sulfur as of late.  So, I'll go a month w/o Sulfur and use the Claudie Quinoa #1.  Will also be using Whipped Ends Hydration.
> 
> @chebaby * if you still like the Whipped Ends by the time I mail this Girl's box, I'll send you another.*


 thanx. i take it you dont like it?
im loving it. my hair is still soft today but its frizzy as heck. this weekend im gonna use it with the gelly for a wash and go.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> Tomorrow:
> 
> Cowash w/the last little corner of HV MoistPRO & HV Green
> Roux Mendex Protein Rx Under dryer 10-20 minutes
> DC with the last corner of Tiiva & pull out Enso Cacao to add with the last bit of Tiiva
> Tea Rinse with Moringa and Final Rinse with BFH Green Tea & Apple Shine
> Apply Leave In & Dry under Dryer


sounds good i forgot you were doing tea rinses.

tomorrow i might co wash with the HV acai to see what its about. i hope it detangles well. i certainly cannot remember lmao.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby  No...I love Whipped Ends Hydration. 

I just happen to have an _"Extra" 1_.  Know what I'm Sayin'?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby  I like the Acai Berry because it's a nice Balance of Protein & Moisture.  I think it's a great Cowashing Conditioner.  

But I also like MoistPRO and Moist 24/7 so I guess I'm not objective.

I can't wait to start using Amala Cream Rinse as a Cleansing Conditioner.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby  No...I love Whipped Ends Hydration.
> 
> I just happen to have an _"Extra" 1_. *Know what I'm Sayin'?*


i know exactly what ya saying


IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby  I like the Acai Berry because it's a nice Balance of Protein & Moisture.  I think it's a great Cowashing Conditioner.
> 
> But I also like MoistPRO and Moist 24/7 so I guess I'm not objective.
> 
> I can't wait to start using Amala Cream Rinse as a Cleansing Conditioner.


i remember liking moist pro and 24/7 but cant remember what i thought about the acai. ill find out tomorrow lmao. 
i might even use my cocasta tonight to pre poo


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> i know exactly what ya saying
> 
> *i remember liking moist pro and 24/7 but cant remember what i thought about the acai. ill find out tomorrow lmao.*
> i might even use my cocasta tonight to pre poo


 
chebaby  It's an interesting one.

I'm glad I picked up another bottle of that Cocosta too. 

But for right now, (while it's scorching hot) I'll use Avosoya Oil or something 'light'.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby * It's an interesting one*.
> 
> I'm glad I picked up another bottle of that Cocosta too.
> 
> But for right now, (while it's scorching hot) I'll use Avosoya Oil or something 'light'.


hmmmm ok lol. 
i wasnt too fond of the avosoya oil for some reason. it wasnt bad but i was HOOKED on cocasta so much i dont the avosoya had a chance lol.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

Avosoya is very light.  Much lighter than Cocosta.  If i find a small bottle, I'll send you a little "Sample". 

And it smells good too!


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Avosoya is very light.  Much lighter than Cocosta.  If i find a small bottle, I'll send you a little "Sample".
> 
> And it smells good too!


thank you. i remember it smelling good but i couldnt  put my finger on what it was. i didnt know what cocasta smelled like either until someone said cherry almond


----------



## Brownie518

chebaby said:


> my stomach is bubblin im tryna get all healthy but* it got me walking around feeling like im about to toot*





IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Where You At?:fart:
> 
> *Sounds like you need to talk to Brownie's Coworker*





IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Yup.  That right there would be the Expert of All Things Gassy
> 
> *And she can tell you how to walk about smellin' like crap and not give a crap*.





chebaby said:


> and asking people "do i smell"





IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby  Now that right there is a Straight Up Nut
> 
> The thought of her makes my Flesh Crawl.  I bet they gave her a Bonus too.  Hmp.
> 
> Where @Brownie518 at?



......

Here I am. I had a meeting when I first got in. Now I'm browsing Sephora, seeing whats good.


----------



## divachyk

I know the mail carrier think we're just rolling in dough. We have had a package delivered daily for about two months straight it seems. If it's not me, it's the dh shopping. What gives? Yeah, I know - our pockets.  ETA: We've gotten so many packages she'll ring the doorbell and say "you got another one today."  I told dh, we better watch out, the ole mail clerk might try to hook us up and not in a good way saying hmph, that there folk got $$.


----------



## beautyaddict1913

Hey ladies. Just got done massaging my scalp with the Christine Gant Mixed Greens. I think I am taking my hair down tomoro....not sure if I will just wait until Sunday, who knows chile! 
Anyway just catching up on the thread. Where are ur reviews for the HV Green condish? IDareT'sHair I just saw that u mentioned it earlier!


----------



## beautyaddict1913

Zaz said:


> I have a somewhat clear list in my head now.
> I wouldn't repurchase from: Oyin, Shescentit, Jasmine, Darcy's botanical, Beemine.


 
Zaz so I need to know why did u say that! What didnt u like? I am not an oyin fan either - gave away and sold my honeyhemp, whipped pudding, hairdew, and shine & define. I really like BSP but I have a few other pomades to try before kicking them off the list completely. But what about the others?


----------



## divachyk

Okay I'm the fairly odd sistah in the bunch. Plz don't egg me like they did Lady Gaga but I think I'm not liking HV Whipped Ends. Moisturized with it on dry hair tonight and my hair instantly became sticky and tangly. My hair responded in this same manner when attempting to use Scurl. Perhaps its the glycerin content. First Tiiva now this. Looks like I will be making an advertisement in the exchange forum real soon.


----------



## destine2grow

Hey ladies! I receive my aveyou order today! I also cut off all my relax ends today! My ends were split so bad that they were starting up the hair shaft so i just decided to cut all the relax ends off. So likes it and its growing on me!


----------



## Eisani

HijabiFlygirl said:


> @Eisani which BKT are you using now?


I'm still using G lobal. I'm not using that up anytime soon. Expensive a $$ mess


----------



## Eisani

destine2grow said:


> Hey ladies! I receive my aveyou order today! I also cut off all my relax ends today! My ends were split so bad that they were starting up the hair shaft so i just decided to cut all the relax ends off. So likes it and its growing on me!


PITCHAS!!  Congrats!


----------



## Minty

divachyk said:


> Okay I'm the fairly odd sistah in the bunch. Plz don't egg me like they did Lady Gaga but I think I'm not liking HV Whipped Ends. Moisturized with it on dry hair tonight and my hair instantly became sticky and tangly. My hair responded in this same manner when attempting to use Scurl. Perhaps its the glycerin content. First Tiiva now this. Looks like I will be making an advertisement in the exchange forum real soon.



I couldn't use Whipped ends either and I stay away from glycerine rich products. That also goes for honey but it doesn't do me as bad as glycerine.


----------



## Zaz

beautyaddict1913 said:


> Zaz so I need to know why did u say that! What didnt u like? I am not an oyin fan either - gave away and sold my honeyhemp, whipped pudding, hairdew, and shine & define. I really like BSP but I have a few other pomades to try before kicking them off the list completely. But what about the others?



I wasn't really wowed by anything enough to go back and buy it. The smells were a bit of a turnoff for me also. 

I don't seal my ends so I have no use for any type of pomade and the smell was too strong for me.
The dew wasn't that good a moisturiser compared to some of my other leave ins.
The shine & define is an ok styler but I have others that I like better.
The whipped pudding I have a feeling would work better on twistouts/braidouts but I don't do those.
The honey hemp was decent but I could use any conditioner that works as well.

When I finished each of them, I didn't really feel like re-purchasing anything


----------



## destine2grow

Here are 2 pics! The only product i have in my hair is elucence mn con as my leave in. Please excuse the not so divafied look.


----------



## Minty

Congrats to you destine2grow.


----------



## 13StepsAhead

destine2grow said:


> Hey ladies! I receive my aveyou order today! I *also cut off all my relax ends today*! My ends were split so bad that they were starting up the hair shaft so i just decided to cut all the relax ends off. So likes it and its growing on me!


 
Congrats on your BC @destine2grow you're gonna fly through product now.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

destine2grow Congrats!!


----------



## destine2grow

13StepsAhead said:


> Congrats on your BC @destine2grow you're gonna fly through product now.



13StepsAhead i would think i would use less product! i do know i will use up some conditioner.


----------



## bronzebomb

I just received my last order from Aveyou...let me tell you that Hibiscus & Banana HOney Butta is super slippy! I sample a little on my hand and the slip was amazing..almost like my foot slipped on a banana peel. 

well, I'm done shopping for a while. I have most of the items I want. 

_Eating healthy is more expensive than healthy hair.[/I]

I made LouLouMatou's pumpkin soup and grilled some veggies. yummm_


----------



## hannan

destine2grow Congrats!


----------



## Ltown

destine2grow said:


> Hey ladies! I receive my aveyou order today! I also cut off all my relax ends today! My ends were split so bad that they were starting up the hair shaft so i just decided to cut all the relax ends off. So likes it and its growing on me!


 
destine2grow, congratulations on being natural!


----------



## destine2grow

Hey ladies I want to buy something! I am thinking about buying a wig or some mac lipsticks or some curl junkie! I really need a orange lipstick! I am thinking about buying meltdown and CB 96. Do any of you ladies own these mac lipsticks?


----------



## chebaby

destine2grow, congrats on the big chop. its beautiful.

hello ladies
my aveyou order did not come today
IDareT'sHair, im sending you my HV acai conditioner. the smell is killing me man it smells like some sort of chemical and it lasts too because i rinsed it out and used giovanni direct as a leave in and i still smell the acai. and my hair didnt feel that great after it either. i know you like HV so its your lol.

so i did a wash and go today and smoothed my hair back with goog ole DM DCC(love that stuff). my hair looks and feel good. but i feel like i need a treatment fast.
so tonight im gonna oil over night with evoo and tomorrow i will condition on dry hair for about 30 minutes with BBB babassu conditioner(it has keratin in it) then i will co wash it out with honey hemp conditioner.


----------



## destine2grow

chebaby i cant believe your acai smells like chemical! Mine smells good.

Thanks ladies for all the love!


----------



## chebaby

destine2grow said:


> @chebaby i cant believe your acai smells like chemical! Mine smells good.
> 
> Thanks ladies for all the love!


good like what? like fruits or something sweet?
mine smells strong.


----------



## Ese88

My cj came 2day but i was at work so i have to collect it from the PO on saturday


----------



## 13StepsAhead

destine2grow said:


> @13StepsAhead *i would think* *i would use less product! i do know i will use up some conditioner*.


 
I figure since it's hot as all hell outside it may be easier for you to co-wash often and use up some conditioner.


----------



## divachyk

congrats destine2grow!!!


----------



## chebaby

im thinking about ordering from this online site called british curlies. they have 16 and 32oz of darcys products, and they have a line i want to try called crown pride naturals.
i mean if i can order from anita grant and honey fig which is in canada then i can order from this place.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ding! Ding! Ding!  And Folks we have a Winner!

Hairveda's Green Conditioner for Cowashing.  Quite Lovely indeed.  So Glad I got Extras.  I'm in LOVE.  

What a perfect SummA' Time Cowash Conditioner. 

And it smells 'nice' and not so Grassy Once it's On.

Lurves It.

chebaby Thanks Girl for sending that My Way!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

destine2grow


  Enjoy Lady!  

Looks Cute!


----------



## Minty

REALLY???

Glad you like it T. Thanks for the recommendation.


----------



## 13StepsAhead

IDareT'sHair said:


> Ding! Ding! Ding! And Folks we have a Winner!
> 
> Hairveda's Green Conditioner for Cowashing. Quite Lovely indeed. So Glad I got Extras.* I'm in LOVE*.
> 
> What a perfect SummA' Time Cowash Conditioner.
> 
> And it smells 'nice' and not so Grassy Once it's On.
> 
> Lurves It.
> 
> @chebaby Thanks Girl for sending that My Way!


 
IDareT'sHair I'm glad you like it ! I can't wait to try it for my next co-wash


----------



## chebaby

im glad you like the green conditioner T.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My Hairveda Shipped Today!  YAY! 

btw:  I used up 1 HV MoistPRO and 1 Tiiva DC'er.  I will probably use up Claudie's Exlir within the next day or 2.

So, I've used up 2 things and have back ups of each.  Sunday (next wash day), I might finish up a Roux Mendex. 

But I will be finishing that soon (also have a back-up). And will use something else (already open).  

Maybe Joico K-Pak Reconstructor or Tigi Dumb Blonde they're both almost gone. (and have back ups of each).

I pulled out an already opened Enso DC'er, but may switch to an open Jasmine for Sunday.  

Anything Open is Fair Game.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

aluv  What's Up A?  What you doin' to your Hurr?  What you usin' in this Heat?


----------



## Shay72

Finally caught up .

Picked up my Ayurnatural package yesterday. Can not believe my Shea Moisture is not here yet . Redamndiculous!

I used mostly Ambrosia Hair products on Sunday and my hair felt amazing . I think all of her products work well together. The Satin Curls Detangling Leave In is a huge hit ! If I had to make a choice right now the detangler, hair milk, and caramel souffle would be repurchases. Still need to try the shampoo.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72  Girl...Thanks for the Ambrosia Review.  It all sounds Wonderful.

I will keep _'eyeing'_ this Product Line (although I keep sayin' I ain't trying No More New Lines).

I need to test out that Camille Rose Stuff as well.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

13StepsAhead  13 My Latest AveYou Order Shipped....Did Yours?


----------



## chebaby

im about to call and see if my aveyou is at my house waiting on me

i havent purchased anything yet but of course im always feeling like hauling


----------



## aluv

IDareT'sHair said:


> @aluv What's Up A? What you doin' to your Hurr? What you usin' in this Heat?


 
IDareT'sHair  Hey T, yay, I am so glad you like the HV green as a cowash.   I prepooed last night with Burt's Bee's Avocado and cowashed with HV Green this morning. Do you have any Burt's?  I think it's a good combo.  I then sprayed with Enso Agave mist and used Enso Hibiscus LI.  I forget to seal, but hair felt nice and soft.

My Aveyou came on Monday so I am trying to decide which CJ to use tomorrow!!   I have deep fix, curl rehab & smoothing lotion.  It's going to be 96 degrees tomorrow and 101 on Friday.  I plan on cowashing everyday until next week.


----------



## 13StepsAhead

IDareT'sHair said:


> @13StepsAhead 13 My Latest AveYou Order Shipped....Did Yours?


 
IDareT'sHair Well I got a shipping notice ; however the info has not been updated and knowing AY it won't be for another day or 2. No biggie though since I live about an 1hr away I'm sure it willl get here soon.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

aluv  Yeah...it's suppose to be a Hunnen here tomorrow. 

Been in the High 90's all week.  Don't have any Burt's Bees.  But glad that Combo is workin' for you.  

Yeah, the Green is very slippy.  It's good stuff. 

Haven't tried any of the Enso Leave-Ins.  I have that Blue Malva, but haven't tried it.  I keep forgetting about the Hibiscus one.  

It seems to get really good reviews tho'.  I'll hafta' remember that.

Lemme go look at it now.........


----------



## robot.

My twisout came out beautifully!  So exciting!
View attachment 120513
And my new mascara (from Japan!) came a week earlier than predicted!


----------



## chebaby

so my aveyou is home.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby  So.....Is Yo' AveYou Stuff There?


----------



## 13StepsAhead

IDareT'sHair said:


> @aluv Yeah...it's suppose to be a Hunnen here tomorrow.
> 
> Been in the High 90's all week. Don't have any Burt's Bees. But glad that Combo is workin' for you.
> 
> Yeah, the *Green is very slippy*. It's good stuff.
> 
> Haven't tried any of the Enso Leave-Ins. I have that Blue Malva, but haven't tried it. I keep forgetting about the Hibiscus one.
> 
> It seems to get really good reviews tho'. I'll hafta' remember that.
> 
> Lemme go look at it now.........


 
That slipp is AMAZING! and it spreads so easily.


----------



## 13StepsAhead

very pretty twist out robot.


----------



## Shay72

Oh yeah the caramel souffle from Ambrosia had separated. I stirred it up and it has been fine since.


----------



## robot.

Shay72 said:


> Oh yeah the *caramel souffle* from Ambrosia had separated. I stirred it up and it has been fine since.



Wassthat?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I probably won't pull any of my Curl Junkie stuff out for a while. Maybe Fall. I need to use up some of this Stuff I bought for SummA'. 

So for the rest of July & August Imma concentrate on:

Hairveda Conditioners
Jasmine Deep Conditioners (especially the Fruitier Scents)

I'll use the rest of @chebaby Acai Conditioner (since it's already open) the Rest of my Green and maybe another Moist 24/7. 

I'll Inventory those. Or maybe another "Go Green". 

I'll save the _"Heavier"_ sounding stuff for Fall. Oyin Honey Hemp, Enso's Daily & DC'er, WEN, SSI Avocado, Camille Rose etc.......


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby  So.....Is Yo' AveYou Stuff There?


 so happy its finally here.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

robot. said:


> Wassthat?


 
robot.

Ro Here:
http://www.ambrosiahair.com/


----------



## IDareT'sHair

robot.  Very Cute Ro-Ro!  It has Grown So Quickly. 

Member when you were Blonde?

WOW!  It has grown so Fast.  Nice Progress


----------



## aluv

IDareT'sHair -  Sounds like a good plan.  If you want to try Burt's pm me, I think you'll like it.  I have to begin a use plan too.  I have 1 groupon to use so I want to try what I have to know if I should try some of the others or reup what I have.  I am really, really loving all the Enso leave-ins though, like you love hydratherma.


----------



## aluv

robot. said:


> My twisout came out beautifully!  So exciting!
> View attachment 120513
> And my new mascara (from Japan!) came a week earlier than predicted!


 
@robot You & your hair are beautiful!!  Do tell more about this Japanese mascara!!! Is it waterproof - where did you hear about it?  Thanks.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

aluv  HTN is the Business!  I blame Brownie518 & chebaby for gettin' me all caught up with that HTN.  

And it's not cheap and they never have a Sale.

Lawd....I forgot to Mention them as Part of My Fall/Winter Line-Up.  I am Well Stocked on HTN.  

I hauled that stuff like they wasn't gone make No More!

Ever!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby  I may look for a box and send that stuff on.  I don't know when that "Other Thing" is going to Come Through or if it Will (at this point).

So, when my Hair dries, Imma look for a box and try to pop it in the mail tomorrow.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @aluv  HTN is the Business!  I blame @Brownie518 & @chebaby for gettin' me all caught up with that HTN.
> 
> And it's not cheap and they never have a Sale.
> 
> Lawd....I forgot to Mention them as Part of My Fall/Winter Line-Up.  I am Well Stocked on HTN.
> 
> I hauled that stuff like they wasn't gone make No More!
> 
> Ever!


dont believe her A, brownie and i aint have nothing to do with getting her hooked


IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby  I may look for a box and send that stuff on.  I don't know when that "Other Thing" is going to Come Through or if it Will (at this point).
> 
> So, when my Hair dries, Imma look for a box and try to pop it in the mail tomorrow.


thanx girl. i have plenty of boxes around here to send you your conditioner lol. imma send you that john masters detangler too. have you ever tried jon masters stuff?


----------



## aluv

IDareT'sHair said:


> @aluv HTN is the Business! I blame @Brownie518 & @chebaby for gettin' me all caught up with that HTN.
> 
> And it's not cheap and they never have a Sale.
> 
> Lawd....I forgot to Mention them as Part of My Fall/Winter Line-Up. I am Well Stocked on HTN.
> 
> I hauled that stuff like they wasn't gone make No More!
> 
> Ever!


 
Yes, I can tell HTN is one of your boo's.  I think I will order some in October.  That will give me 3 months to make some room for them and in November (BF) I will get down on Claudie's.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby  No, I was gone buy some John Masters 1 time from CM, but never did.  It wasn't the Detangler tho'.  

I don't remember what it was.  He doesn't have very much stuff.erplexed

Maybe it was a DC'er or serum or something.

Thanks Girl.


----------



## aluv

chebaby -- I know Che, T swear u and Brownie got her strung out on that stuff!!!! I know better -- ha, ha!!


----------



## Zaz

aluv thanks for mentioning it, I used to like Burt's avocado prepoo in my relaxed days, maybe I should pick up a bottle :scratchch

hannan I tried the CJ smoothing lotion and it reminds me of KCKT, it costs the same but i prefer the smell of KCKT so I may not repurchase. I'll give it a couple more tries to see how I really feel.

Hairveda's whipped gelly doesn't really play well with others, it made my hair white which I hate but I'll try it with the whipped ends hydration to see how that combo works. The smell isn't too bad when it's on, it kinda dissipates, but I'm not sure how the double whammy of whipped ends and whipped gelly will work out.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby  No, I was gone buy some John Masters 1 time from CM, but never did.  It wasn't the Detangler tho'.
> 
> I don't remember what it was. * He doesn't have very much stuff*.erplexed
> 
> Maybe it was a DC'er or serum or something.
> 
> Thanks Girl.


and everything he does have is pretty pricey it has citrus in it so test it first to see if its too strong for you. if you want to look it up to check the ingredients i think its called the citrus and niroli detangler.


----------



## chebaby

aluv said:


> @chebaby -- I know Che, T swear u and Brownie got her strung out on that stuff!!!! I know better -- ha, ha!!


lmao ok so you feel me thenT, know she was stalking HTN before i even sent her that leave in


----------



## robot.

13StepsAhead said:


> very pretty twist out robot.


Thanks sis!


IDareT'sHair said:


> robot.  Very Cute Ro-Ro!  It has Grown So Quickly.
> 
> Member when you were Blonde?
> 
> WOW!  It has grown so Fast.  Nice Progress


And I know! I cut about two inches off in December (the rest of the color), so I've been letting my hair do it's thang since then. I'm having so much fun out of my braids now! I'm back to loving my hurr. 


aluv said:


> @robot You & your hair are beautiful!!  Do tell more about this Japanese mascara!!! Is it waterproof - where did you hear about it?  Thanks.


Thanks!

And you know the Fairy Drops mascara at Sephora? Well, it's originally from Japan (like the Imju Fiberwig) and I wanted the original version, which is REALLY hard to find. Of course, there's 3-4 different versions, but I wanted the original. I found one on ebay for $35 but I def don't have bank like that. 

So I got the "knock-off" (I think?) for about $20. It's a fiber mascara with a wavy wand and I just tried two coats and it's a winner!  Glides through, lashes aren't hard, _amazing_ volume, length, and blackness. Doesn't give too much thickness and leaves those tiny little clumps, but I don't mind it. 

I tried it over another mascara that I put on 6 hours ago, so tomorrow I'll try it on naked lashes. Mine look so long! I keep going to look in the mirror, they honestly look like falsies! Ahhh~!

Here's the seller I purchased from: http://cgi.ebay.com/HbG-x-Fairy-Drops-Japan-Curl-Volume-Mascara-LTD-Black-/170631706922


----------



## aluv

Zaz -  Yes, Burt's is really good.  I just too a whiff of th CJ Smoothing lotion and I like the smell, although I don't know what KCKT smells like.


----------



## aluv

robot. -- Thanks for the info I am going to order this & check out Sephora.  Sounds really nice.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@aluv Girl, Don't Believe @chebaby. 

I never even Looked at HTN's Site, until Che sent me that Leave-In and @Brownie518 sent me the Growth Lotion & Oil. It's been on since. 

Even though I kept tellin' myself I didn't like their Website. 

I kept buying&buying&buying&buying&buying


----------



## aluv

IDareT'sHair  I know, know, when I first joined LHCF, Fab and La got me on Jasmine's.  Don't get me wrong, I love me some Jasmine's and I am truly grateful -- shoot, so is Dana, she gets my money with her sales!


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @aluv Girl, Don't Believe @chebaby.
> 
> I never even Looked at HTN's Site, until Che sent me that Leave-In and @Brownie518 sent me the Growth Lotion & Oil. It's been on since.
> 
> Even though I kept tellin' myself I didn't like their Website.
> 
> I kept buying&buying&buying&buying&buying


that website is a mess. infomercial at its best


----------



## Minty

what's HTN?


----------



## chebaby

HijabiFlygirl said:


> what's HTN?


hydratherma naturals.


----------



## Loves Harmony

Hey ladies! I feel like purchasing something but i do not have a clue. I see everyone is going crazy behind the Curl Junkie line. I am still looking for a good moisturizer.....


----------



## IDareT'sHair

aluv Gurl...Speakin' of Fab, she knew I was on HTN and she had them send me a Bunch of Stuff.

Hmp.  Folks won't let you Rehab...........


----------



## Minty

yes I saw HTN changed up their product line. I was thinking about trying it again. The first time I used it when it first came out. 

What say ye'?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

HijabiFlygirl said:


> yes I saw HTN changed up their product line. I was thinking about trying it again. The first time I used it when it first came out.
> 
> What say ye'?


 
HijabiFlygirl  Hmp  Lemme Go Look


----------



## chebaby

this is what i plan on buying next:
darcys transitioning cream
darcys pumpkin conditioner
darcys curl styling cream
myhoneychild hemp and honey hair spread(this is a maybe as i generally dont need moisturizers)
crown pride hair milk
crown pride luscious twist out cream
crown pride hair gel


----------



## robot.

I went ahead and updated my blog: http://curlypop.blogspot.com/2011/07/summer-styling-circuit-twistout-lots-of.html

I've finally figured out the "secrets" to a fab twistout!


----------



## Minty

$19 for 12 shampoo....on sale? HTN


----------



## IDareT'sHair

HijabiFlygirl  I don't ever call stuff a HG, but if I did......*cough*...


----------



## aluv

chebaby Nice list.  I hope u like the crown pride.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> this is what i plan on buying next:
> darcys transitioning cream
> darcys pumpkin conditioner
> darcys curl styling cream
> *myhoneychild hemp and honey hair spread(this is a maybe as i generally dont need moisturizers)*
> crown pride hair milk
> crown pride luscious twist out cream
> crown pride hair gel


 
@chebaby

What about the MHC Buttery Soy Hair Cream??????


----------



## IDareT'sHair

HijabiFlygirl  I don't buy too many Shampoos.  Brownie likes that HTN Shampoo real well tho'. 

I've never purchased any of the Shampoos.erplexed  Have you aluv?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby  btw:  I love DB Transitioning Hair Cream


----------



## Minty

IDareT'sHair tell Brownie there's a 'sale'
That was the first product I saw. I wanted to like her products the first time around, but that shampoo was too stripping and the conditioner not conditioning enough.

Now its so much more expensive than it was about 2 years ago. I hope she likes it. I'm gonna wait on that one though.


----------



## aluv

IDareT'sHair said:


> @HijabiFlygirl I don't buy too many Shampoos. Brownie likes that HTN Shampoo real well tho'.
> 
> I've never purchased any of the Shampoos.erplexed Have you @aluv?


 
IDareT'sHair No I haven't tried any HTN products.

HijabiFlygirl, The only pricey shampoo's I have tried are Aveda, Phyto, Kerastaste, Ojon.


----------



## Minty

I'm buying anything with Apple Pectin in it *totally random thought*


----------



## Minty

aluv that Ojon Shampoo is the bizness!!!! 

Now why you gotta have me go remembering how much in love I was with Ojon. But not in love with the prices. Whoa chile' I'ma have to stop off at QVC.


----------



## aluv

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby btw: I love DB Transitioning Hair Cream


 
IDareT'sHair - how do you use the DB Hair Cream and the BBD?  On the new growth and length? Thanks.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@HijabiFlygirl I love the Protein DC'er. I had an 'itchy' reaction to the Moisturizing one (Citrus Oils) so I ended up swapping that.

I love: Lotion, Protein Leave-In, Oil, Follicle Booster and Protein DC'er. I am very well stocked. So, it will be a minute before I hafta' re-up on any of this.

But to be Honest Enso is creepin' up on 'em (for my Heart). It's More Cost Effective and I really like it. 

I'll hafta' see how that Blue Malva Lotion works out for me. If it's good, they'll be gettin' quite a bit of my $. Plus they have Sales.

I read in another thread Enso is suppose to be coming out with a Shampoo and a Cleansing Conditioner launching the 26th or 27th.


----------



## Minty

Oh well Ojon changed their original sh/cond/mist formula and scent. Buzzards.


----------



## bronzebomb

so did everyone get CurlJunkie with their Groupon? If so, what did you get? How do you like it so far? the scents? I think I am going to like CJ products..especially that Honey Butta.

I purchased and received from Aveyou:
Honey Butta
Deep Fix
Curl Rehab
coffee coco creme
smoothing lotion
daily fix


----------



## IDareT'sHair

aluv said:


> @IDareT'sHair -* how do you use the DB Hair Cream and the BBD? On the new growth and length? Thanks.*


 
@aluv DB as a daily moisturizer. It's very nice. I also hear Komaza's Shea Lotion is also very nice. 

One of the Cousins Gifted me the Shea Lotion, but I haven't tried it yet.

The BBD Stretch I use as my Leave-In Before I get under the dryer. 

You know they say it works best with Heat or Heat Activated, so I use this under the dryer. 

Supposedly it's a Reconstructing Leave-In. It's a Staple. I hate that it's $55.00. But I 'need' it.

This jar is lasting me tho'. Last time, I was giving 'samples' away and I blew straight through my 1st Jar. Not this time.


----------



## Minty

I haven't even used Enso yet and have alot invested in liking it. I usually get one of each of what I think I'll like to try first before buying more. But not this time. I got a few of each of the DC. I really like their ingred. listing and they have enough preservative that it should last for a bit. 

I want a staple moisturizing DC and I haven't really found it yet that's cost effective. If this doesn't work I guess I'll just have to be satisfied with Aubrey Organics Camellia and Rose Mosqueta conditioners. We'll see.


----------



## Minty

I missed out on the Groupon, so no CJ for me.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

bronzebomb

I got:

2 Honey Buttas'
2 Argan & Olives
2 Cleansing Conditioners
2 Repair Me
1 Deep Fix Banana & Hibiscus
1 Moisture Rehab Strawberry Ice Cream


----------



## aluv

IDareT'sHair said:


> @HijabiFlygirl I love the Protein DC'er. I had an 'itchy' reaction to the Moisturizing one (Citrus Oils) so I ended up swapping that.
> 
> I love: Lotion, Protein Leave-In, Oil, Follicle Booster and Protein DC'er. I am very well stocked. So, it will be a minute before I hafta' re-up on any of this.
> 
> But to be Honest Enso is creepin' up on 'em (for my Heart). It's More Cost Effective and I really like it.
> 
> I'll hafta' see how that Blue Malva Lotion works out for me. If it's good, they'll be gettin' quite a bit of my $. Plus they have Sales.
> .
> I read in another thread Enso is suppose to be coming out with a Shampoo and a Cleansing Conditioner launching the 26th or 27th.




IDareT'sHair  The Blue Malva is  Uh oh to the new products about to launch!!   I think better start cowashing daily to use up some stuff with the quickness!!!!  Daym, daym & BJ got the sale day after tomorrow -- Lawd - help me be strooong ........


----------



## IDareT'sHair

HijabiFlygirl  Enso gave me a 2 Year Shelf Life (If Stored Properly).


----------



## IDareT'sHair

aluv  BJ's Sale is just on Salon Sizes isn't it?  Nvm.  I ain't gettin' no mo' Hairveda   

BJ is hooked directly up to my PayPal


----------



## Minty

-----------


----------



## chebaby

aluv said:


> @chebaby Nice list.  I hope u like the crown pride.


thanx, i hope i like it too since its not coming from the US lol. i dont wanna pay all that money for something that im not gonna like. but the ingredients are good so im hopeful.


IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> What about the MHC Buttery Soy Hair Cream??????


i might get that too but im not sure. i usually just use a leave in and dont have too much use for a moisturizer so im still thinking on it.


IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby  btw:  I love DB Transitioning Hair Cream


i know you are the reason why i want it. i had it once before but didnt give it a good chance because i fell in love with the darcys peach kernal milk. did you know there is a glycerin free version?


----------



## aluv

IDareT'sHair said:


> @aluv DB as a daily moisturizer. It's very nice. I also hear Komaza's Shea Lotion is also very nice.
> 
> One of the Cousins Gifted me the Shea Lotion, but I haven't tried it yet.
> 
> The BBD Stretch I use as my Leave-In Before I get under the dryer.
> 
> You know they say it works best with Heat or Heat Activated, so I use this under the dryer.
> 
> Supposedly it's a Reconstructing Leave-In. It's a Staple. I hate that it's $55.00. But I 'need' it.
> 
> This jar is lasting me tho'. Last time, I was giving 'samples' away and I blew straight through my 1st Jar. Not this time.


 
o.k.  Thanks.  Yeah, $55.00, no more samples.  I heard good things about this product, but never tried to find it. Will have to see if my BSS has it.  I have HV Whipped Cream & Abba Nourishing Conditioner I also use, mostly at night.  I also rotate Mizani H20 & Kerastase Noctogenist on my ends only.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby No I didn't know about the G.Free Peach Kernel.  I like the Transitioning Hair Cream better than the Peach or the Daily Leave-In.  

It has a little more weight to it.

It's very, very nice.


----------



## Minty

Yes I wonder how BBD would fair against Mizani's H20.

I haven't tried Noctogenist yet.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

aluv  I need to dig out my Mizani H2O Night-time.  I know I have a Jar of that.  And I also need to use & use up my QB AOHC, BRBC and CTDG.

I got the Moringa DC'er in a Swap and I like it.  I didn't think I'd buy it before everyone was saying it's on the 'thin' side & the smell..... 

But I liked it really well.  And I'd buy it again if QB had a Sale.  I even Steamed with it.  But it did run.


----------



## aluv

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby No I didn't know about the G.Free Peach Kernel. I like the Transitioning Hair Cream better than the Peach or the Daily Leave-In.
> 
> It has a little more weight to it.
> 
> It's very, very nice.


 
T -- I remember u commenting about this creme before.  Must resist, must resist.  Maybe during a black friday sale.

chebaby or IDareT'sHair - I don't want to go to the site, is this product in a jar?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

HijabiFlygirl said:


> *Yes I wonder how BBD would fair against Mizani's H20.*


 
@HijabiFlygirl Interesting. BBD is very "wet" and Pudding like. Definitely Waterbased. And H20 is Oily.

One of my friends I gave a Sample of the BBD to, was using it on dry hair. 

I only use it on wet hair to help detangle and dry. 

And Now, I can't remember how the stylist I use to go to used it, but she used it.


----------



## Minty

night ladies, I want to finish reading Dreams of Joy tonight. It was getting good.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

aluv said:


> T -- I remember u commenting about this creme before. Must resist, must resist. Maybe during a black friday sale.
> 
> @chebaby or IDareT'sHair - I don't want to go to the site,* is this product in a jar?*


 
aluv No, it's in a bottle with a pump.


----------



## Minty

on that BBD: water based is good. H20 is nice, but you can't hardly use any of it because its so heavy.

I wonder if I can hunt down how other people use it.


----------



## aluv

HijabiFlygirl said:


> Yes I wonder how BBD would fair against Mizani's H20.
> 
> I haven't tried Noctogenist yet.


 
HijabiFlygirl -- The Noctogenist is very, very nice.  Expensive, but a very little goes along way.  Makes your ends  It does have a cone in it, but I really like it.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby No I didn't know about the G.Free Peach Kernel.  I like the Transitioning Hair Cream better than the Peach or the Daily Leave-In.
> 
> *It has a little more weight to it.*
> 
> It's very, very nice.


thats why i want it. im in to heavy leave ins right now.


----------



## chebaby

aluv said:


> T -- I remember u commenting about this creme before.  Must resist, must resist.  Maybe during a black friday sale.
> 
> @chebaby or IDareT'sHair - I don't want to go to the site, is this product in a jar?


the transitioning cream and peach kernal milk are both in bottles.


----------



## aluv

IDareT'sHair said:


> @aluv No, it's in a bottle with a pump.


 
Yes!!! I love using pumps!!! Thanks.  BTW -- I forgot to mention that I put HV green in my old amla squeeze bottle for easier application -


----------



## IDareT'sHair

aluv said:


> Yes!!! I love using pumps!!! Thanks. BTW -- *I forgot to mention that I put HV green in my old amla squeeze bottle for easier application - *


 
aluv  Glad it Worked for You.  It does smell kinda good.  Especially during the rinse-out.

How many applications do you think you're going to get out of a Jar?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby  I think you'll really be pleased.  With the Consistency, Smell etc....(oh, I forgot you had it before)

aluv  It worked very well on Relaxed Hair.


----------



## aluv

IDareT'sHair said:


> @aluv Glad it Worked for You. It does smell kinda good. Especially during the rinse-out.
> 
> How many applications do you think you're going to get out of a Jar?


 
IDareT'sHair I think I will get about 6 or 7 uses.  I used 2 so far.


----------



## aluv

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby I think you'll really be pleased. With the Consistency, Smell etc....(oh, I forgot you had it before)
> 
> @aluv It worked very well on Relaxed Hair.


 
IDareT'sHair - Is the moisturizing feeling similar to say like Qhemet AOHC or BRBB?


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby  I think you'll really be pleased.  With the Consistency, Smell etc....(*oh, I forgot you had it before*)
> 
> @aluv  It worked very well on Relaxed Hair.


 you know if had everything at least once lol. buy, sell, buy, sell


----------



## IDareT'sHair

aluv said:


> @IDareT'sHair - Is the moisturizing feeling similar to say like Qhemet AOHC or BRBB?


 
aluv  They call it a _"Cream"_ but it's more Like a _Lotion_.  It's a nice weighted Lotion.


----------



## aluv

IDareT'sHair said:


> @aluv They call it a _"Cream"_ but it's more Like a _Lotion_. It's a nice weighted Lotion.


 
o.k. -- sounds like a winner for the winter.  You know us PJ's gotta have several products in the rotation!

chebaby  at buy, sell, buy!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

aluv said:


> *o.k. -- sounds like a winner for the winter.* You know us PJ's gotta have several products in the rotation!
> 
> @chebaby  *at buy, sell, buy!!*


 
aluv  Yep.  that's Her 

Oh, Yeah, it would make a nice Moisturizer for Fall/Winter.  Actually now too.  Very Good.


----------



## chebaby

yall know i cant help it.

aluv, im with you on having several in the rotation. right now i have dew, HV whipped ends, giovanni direct, cj honey butter, and komaza shea butter lotion


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby aluv  Yeah, Right now I'm just rotating HV Whipped Ends & Claudie Quinoa #1.

Also opened HV Avosoya Oil.  Will be using this to Seal with.  I stuck a sample in Your Box.

Will finish up 1 Enso Naturals Sweet Agave Nectar & Flaxseed Spritz.  

Will pull out Njoi Creations Herbal Tea Hair Spritz.


----------



## aluv

Hey, T, Are u still wigging?  Have you ever tried a W&G?  If so, what products have u used?


----------



## aluv

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby @aluv Yeah, Right now I'm just rotating HV Whipped Ends & Claudie Quinoa #1.
> 
> Also opened HV Avosoya Oil. Will be using this to Seal with. I stuck a sample in Your Box.
> 
> Will finish up 1 Enso Naturals Sweet Agave Nectar & Flaxseed Spritz.
> 
> Will pull out Njoi Creations Herbal Tea Hair Spritz.


 
IDareT'sHair, I really need to join the oils challenge.  I really, really like the Avosoya, especially on my skin.  Love that light non-greasy feeling.


----------



## Zaz

I keep alternating between wanting to place an order and wanting to be responsible and use up a couple open leave ins before I buy more. That pay now button's looking mighty attractive and I do have 2 groupons left 
I'm thinking:

32 oz Curls coconut sublime conditioner
CJ daily fix
CJ smoothing lotion or CJ argan and olive oil (?)
Curls whipped cream (?)


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby @aluv  Yeah, Right now I'm just rotating HV Whipped Ends & Claudie Quinoa #1.
> 
> Also opened HV Avosoya Oil.  Will be using this to Seal with.  I stuck a sample in Your Box.
> 
> Will finish up 1 Enso Naturals Sweet Agave Nectar & Flaxseed Spritz.
> 
> Will pull out Njoi Creations Herbal Tea Hair Spritz.


thanx T.
im still looking at enso. does the code still work


----------



## chebaby

ok the code still works. right now i have the aloe and marshmallow milk, blue malva lotion, and milk and honey cream in my cart.


----------



## aluv

chebaby said:


> thanx T.
> im still looking at enso. does the code still work


 
Go on T -- Tell Che it still works and how u used it yesterday.  I saw your post in the other thread!!That 20% be calling her. Tell her bout them new products!!!

chebaby, trying so hard not to order!!!!


----------



## chebaby

Zaz said:


> I keep alternating between wanting to place an order and wanting to be responsible and use up a couple open leave ins before I buy more. That pay now button's looking mighty attractive and I do have 2 groupons left
> I'm thinking:
> 
> *32 oz Curls coconut sublime conditione*r
> CJ daily fix
> CJ smoothing lotion or CJ argan and olive oil (?)
> Curls whipped cream (?)


i have a 32oz of the bolded and as much as i like this conditioner t is lasting forever. i cant get rid of that stuff lol.


----------



## chebaby

aluv said:


> Go on T -- Tell Che it still works and how u used it yesterday.  I saw your post in the other thread!!That 20% be calling her. Tell her bout them new products!!!
> 
> @chebaby, trying so hard not to order!!!!


lmao im trying not to order. i keep forgetting i DO have an unopened box of products at home


----------



## aluv

chebaby said:


> ok the code still works. right now i have the aloe and marshmallow milk, blue malva lotion, and milk and honey cream in my cart.


 
chebaby, I am relaxed, but I like the aloe milk and blue malva -- I have 3 blue malva's, 1 aloe & 3 Hibiscus


----------



## chebaby

aluv said:


> @chebaby, I am relaxed, but I like the aloe milk and blue malva -- I have 3 blue malva's, 1 aloe & 3 Hibiscus


the hibiscus made my hair feel slightly greasy but i liked the aloe and marshmallow milk. havent tried the milk and honey cream.


----------



## aluv

chebaby said:


> the hibiscus made my hair feel slightly greasy but i liked the aloe and marshmallow milk. havent tried the milk and honey cream.


 
Wow, really?  I like oils, but didn't get a greasy feel.  I only used the aloe milk once vs hibiscus at least 8 times.  I didn't buy the honey cream and haven't tried the sample butter yet, but I hear it's nice.


----------



## Zaz

chebaby said:


> i have a 32oz of the bolded and as much as i like this conditioner t is lasting forever. i cant get rid of that stuff lol.



I wouldn't mind if it lasted me a while 
 I really like it plus I can always use more conditioner, it's the leave ins and stylers that I don't like owning too much of


----------



## destine2grow

chebaby said:


> good like what? like fruits or something sweet?
> mine smells strong.


  it smells fruity

13StepsAhead you are right I will most likely use up a lot of conditioners and hopefully leave ins

bronzebomb 
deep fix
rehab
argan & olive

I love the way everything smell. I co wash with daily fix and used argan & olive as a leave in. I love the way they both smell. I also really like argan & olive as a leave in. I haven't tried it as a rinse out or a cowash as of yet. I also have notice that CJ makes my lil coils/curls more noticeable.


----------



## 13StepsAhead

Just ordered a trio set from naturalista cosmetics  I'm done! Well at least until AY has a flash sale


----------



## Minty

enso killed the coupon. I forgot to put the extra order in last night before I went to bed. Shucks!

My Enso pkg came today. 

A preliminary test on my NG says
 - The milk n honey moisturizer is a beginner WINNER - not greasy but is silky
 - The Cacao DC looks like it will be a steamer winner
 - The Seabuckthorn DC  I'm not sure of yet. 

I'm in braids now so I won't be using anything for a minute. The M&H moisturizer is light enough that it will spread between the braids.


----------



## Minty

13StepsAhead you went in that juicy thread didn't you. LOL


----------



## natura87

I took my niece to the pool yesterday becuase it was way too hot not to.  Little ruffians kept splashing me for no apparent reason. so I mean mugged some children yesterday. Its too hot for alla that. My hair got a little wet with chlorine so I will be babying it the next few days just to be on the safe side. Its so hot you really dont need a steamer, just stick a plastic cap on and just use the 90+ degree weather.


----------



## Loves Harmony

Hey yal! Online looking for a moisturizer.... I like Kbb Super Silky but i have to use to  much to get to get results i need. Plus it cost to much for that little bottle.


----------



## natura87

I think if Aveyou (or Hairveda) has another awesome sale I wlll throw in the towel. I still dont know what possessed me to say I could go the entire year without buying something, knowing good and darn well I like to buy hair products. The fact that I have lasted this long (besides the 1 pass I took) is crazy.


----------



## robot.

Hope everyone is having a wonderful week so far! It's already Thursday (and 96 degrees )!

Today is going to be wonderful! 

Last night I made a face cream, that melted into an oil , and so far I like it! The cocoa butter gave the coconut, tamanu, and rosehip oil a really balmy, creamy texture... smoothing it on my face feels so nice. 

I can't wait to use the greens conditioner this wash day...


----------



## 13StepsAhead

HijabiFlygirl said:


> 13StepsAhead you went in that juicy thread didn't you. LOL



HijabiFlygirl actually I was browsing NC and saw it there then came and looked at that thread and bit the bullet. Based upon some comments I'm a little worried about when I'll receive it, but it's honestly not that big of a deal.


----------



## robot.

Been eyeing moisture mists recently... the Enso agave and flaxseed looks good.


----------



## Minty

robot. what are moisture mists?


----------



## Ese88

I want my claudie haul


----------



## destine2grow

I keep hearing about claudies. My hairline is a complete mess from postpartum shedding. I know IDareT'sHair mention something about her having a balm. I need to gone head and talk to her so she can help me out. I am tired of this hairline, well at least what's left of it.

I have never experience postpartum shedding like this before 

How can I view Claudies products?


----------



## beautyaddict1913

hey guys do yall know what time the hairveda gallon sale starts?


----------



## chebaby

aluv said:


> Wow, really?  I like oils, but didn't get a greasy feel.  I only used the aloe milk once vs hibiscus at least 8 times.  I didn't buy the honey cream and haven't tried the sample butter yet, but I hear it's nice.


i love oils and dont mind a little bit of greasiness but the aloe and marshmallow was much better for my hair.


Zaz said:


> I wouldn't mind if it lasted me a while
> I really like it plus I can always use more conditioner, it's the leave ins and stylers that I don't like owning too much of


mine lasted a long time because i stopped using it. i have so many leave ins its crazy. i can go through conditioner super fast but leave ins last forever. but leave ins are my favorite hair products.


destine2grow said:


> *it smells fruity*


im mad mine smells like strong chemicals.


----------



## 13StepsAhead

beautyaddict1913 said:


> hey guys do yall know what time the hairveda gallon sale starts?


 
probably her usual midnight.


----------



## chebaby

after today im putting myself on a no buy for about a month, give or take a few days
last night i went crazy and purchased darcys pumpkin conditioner, darcys transitioning cream, oyin honey hemp, myhoneychild hemp and honey spread, crown pride gel, milk, and twisting cream. and i want more
my sage order has already shipped and i ordered it last night 
today i co washed with curl junkie smoothing conditioner which i love, this one is white and my last conditioner was tan. but it pretty much works and smells the same.

ok i just found out my british curlies order has been refunded. i need to find out why.

ETA: so basically i only ordered oyin honey hemp, darcys pumpkin and darcys curl styling cream(forgot about this)


----------



## Ese88

chebaby said:


> after today im putting myself on a no buy for about a month, give or take a few days
> last night i went crazy and purchased darcys pumpkin conditioner, darcys transitioning cream, oyin honey hemp, myhoneychild hemp and honey spread, crown pride gel, milk, and twisting cream. and i want more
> my sage order has already shipped and i ordered it last night
> today i co washed with curl junkie smoothing conditioner which i love, this one is white and my last conditioner was tan. but it pretty much works and smells the same.
> 
> ok i just found out my british curlies order has been refunded. i need to find out why.


chebaby I think it may have something to do with not shipping to Africa or the USA. Here is a link:http://www.britishcurlies.co.uk/store/pages/Delivery-Times-and-Charges.html.
You can order straight from crown pride, I know that they ship worldwide but its expensive


----------



## chebaby

Ese88 said:


> @chebaby I think it may have something to do with not shipping to Africa or the USA. Here is a link:http://www.britishcurlies.co.uk/store/pages/Delivery-Times-and-Charges.html.
> You can order straight from crown pride, I know that they ship worldwide but its expensive


thanx. i was confused at first because they have the drop down option for US and they give you a shipping total
but its all good i can get most of the stuff here anyway.


----------



## 13StepsAhead

just used up a SM shine and hold mist (have back-ups); I think I may crack open my last DM moisture mist.


----------



## destine2grow

chebaby said:


> after today im putting myself on a no buy for about a month, give or take a few days
> last night i went crazy and purchased darcys pumpkin conditioner, darcys transitioning cream, oyin honey hemp, myhoneychild hemp and honey spread, crown pride gel, milk, and twisting cream. and i want more
> my sage order has already shipped and i ordered it last night
> today i co washed with curl junkie smoothing conditioner which i love, this one is white and my last conditioner was tan. but it pretty much works and smells the same.
> 
> ok i just found out my british curlies order has been refunded. i need to find out why.
> 
> ETA: so basically i only ordered oyin honey hemp, darcys pumpkin and darcys curl styling cream(forgot about this)


 
chebaby you weren't playing.

I am so mad at OHM BODY cause they have been out of the sweet hair pudding for ever. I keep checking their website and sage and also another website but nothing. I went to their facebook page and saw that vendors were asking for more products as well as consumer. This has been going on for like a 1.5


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Hey all. I've been trying to stay cool these past few days. Last hair day I used CJ smoothing lotion as my leave in and so far I like it. the only negative is that due to the amount of glycerin my braidouts get fluffy. I will have to see how it works in the winter; so far I haven't had a problem with glycerin but you never know.

I'm also loving enso's hibiscus leave in. I think Iwill try the blue malva lotion as a leave in tomorrow.


----------



## Brownie518

Its 104 here today. Not sure what the heat index is looking like. I just know its hot as s**t! I don't plan on leaving the house until Saturday at the earliest. 

My hair is looking a hot mess, too. I might do a touch up this week. Not sure yet. We'll see how the weather goes. 

I finished Aphogee Green Tea & Keratin spray the other day. Thats it so far this week.


----------



## chebaby

yea brownie, its hot as sh!t here too

i used kbb milk and cream today so my hair is pretty soft. this stuff has always been amazing in the summer for wash and go styles.

i just purchased enso hibiscus leave in, blue malva lotion, aloe & marshmallow lotion, and milk and honey cream.


----------



## Ltown

Hey ladies, it HOT, and will be all weekend.

Still waiting for my aveyou/claudie, not doing anything special with hair but TLC.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Hey Divas

Lawd it's Hot!:heated:

I just spritzed with Enso Naturals Sweet Agave Nectar & Flaxseed.  I have a tiny corner left.  May finished this one up later on tonight.

Feels nice & cool after being in that Wig All Day. 

Like Ltown I am waiting on Claudie and AveYou.  My 2 16 ounce Sea Buckthorn & Horsetail came today.  

WOW!  That was fast.  Looks like HijabiFlygirl said they have removed da' twunny.

chebaby I mailed your Box.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> a*fter today im putting myself on a no buy for about a month, give or take a few days*


 
chebaby  Uh....Can I get this in a Sworn & Notarized Statement?


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby  Uh....Can I get this in a Sworn & Notarized Statement?


thanx for mailing the box T

and you know you can always quote me im going on a serious NO BUY after today


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> thanx for mailing the box T
> 
> and *you know you can always quote me* im going on a serious NO BUY after today


 
chebaby 

Lawd Ya'll Did She Just Say this???? *falls out*

destine2grow  Yeah Girl Claudie will Hook that Hairline Up!


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Lawd Ya'll Did She Just Say this???? *falls out*
> 
> @destine2grow  Yeah Girl Claudie will Hook that Hairline Up!


girl help me find something to buy today before my no buy starts


----------



## destine2grow

@IDareT'sHair how do I contact Claudie? I really need to order something for my hairline.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

destine2grow  Now you know you have through her FOTKI.  If you're uncomfortable with FOTKI I don't know what to tell you.

I think the Temple Balm Revitalizer, the Exlir if you can do Sulfur and the Quinoa Coffee #1 are good starts, but email her and tell her you are having Post Partum and she may whip something up special for you.  She Loves doing "Consultations"  


http://public.fotki.com/HairRevitalizer/products/


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *girl help me find something to buy today before my no buy starts*


 
@chebaby What Cha' Thinkin' 'bout Che?? 

Yeah Sure....I'll help You This Sounds like a lotta Fun...

Did you get that MHC Stuff you wanted?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Hopefully when Enso Launches this New Stuff Next Week Or Whenever they Have a Discount.erplexed

I shoulda' kept my mouth shut about that Twunny until I was Seriously done Haulin'.

Hmp.  It's Gone Now.


----------



## 13StepsAhead

chebaby said:


> thanx for mailing the box T
> 
> and you know you can always quote me im *going on a serious NO BUY after today*


 
I think I me be with you on this one chebaby


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby What Cha' Thinkin' 'bout Che??
> 
> Yeah Sure....I'll help You This Sounds like a lotta Fun...
> 
> *Did you get that MHC Stuff you wanted?*


no im about to look at the MHC site now. but id rather order from another vendor.


----------



## chebaby

13StepsAhead said:


> I think I me be with you on this one @chebaby


yea we can do this. we gonna get through this together.
T you with us?


----------



## destine2grow

IDareT'sHair said:


> @destine2grow Now you know you have through her FOTKI. If you're uncomfortable with FOTKI I don't know what to tell you.
> 
> I think the Temple Balm Revitalizer, the Exlir if you can do Sulfur and the Quinoa Coffee #1 are good starts, but email her and tell her you are having Post Partum and she may whip something up special for you. She Loves doing "Consultations"
> 
> 
> http://public.fotki.com/HairRevitalizer/products/


 
I forgot. Thanks off to go see what she can do for me!


----------



## 13StepsAhead

chebaby said:


> *yea we can do this*. we gonna get through this together.
> *T you with us?*


 
@chebaby girl i feel like I gotta do it, I went buckWILD this month and that's probably because it's my birthday month. C'mon IDareT'sHair you can do it,it's only a month


----------



## chebaby

13StepsAhead said:


> @chebaby girl i feel like I gotta do it, I went buckWILD this month and that's probably because it's my birthday month. C'mon T you can do it,it's only a month


girl i went cut loose this week alone. and i forgot all about the groupons like my dad always says when i get another box in the mail "they seen you comin'"


----------



## 13StepsAhead

chebaby said:


> girl i went cut loose this week alone. and i *forgot all about the groupons* like my dad always says when i get another box in the mail "they seen you comin'"


 
that's my problem right there and I still have 1 left


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby 13StepsAhead

Nah.....   

But Imma Have Fun Watchin' Ya'll.

Gone & Get Down.

_*Does the Brutha Franklin for Che & 13*_


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> *Hopefully when Enso Launches this New Stuff Next Week* Or Whenever they Have a Discount.erplexed
> 
> I shoulda' kept my mouth shut about that Twunny until I was Seriously done Haulin'.
> 
> Hmp.  It's Gone Now.


what new stuff???


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby @13StepsAhead
> 
> Nah.....
> 
> *But Imma Have Fun Watchin' Ya'll.*
> 
> Gone & Get Down.
> 
> _*Does the Brutha Franklin for Che & 13*_


dont watch me too hard, i might trip and fall on the pay now button


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *and i forgot all about the groupons*


 
chebaby

Hmp.  

I Didn't.


----------



## 13StepsAhead

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby @13StepsAhead
> 
> *Nah.....*
> 
> *But Imma Have Fun Watchin' Ya'll*.
> 
> Gone & Get Down.
> 
> _*Does the Brutha Franklin for Che & 13*_


 



chebaby said:


> *what new stuff???*


 

Che already thinking about how she gonna cheat on her no buy 
Hell, if AY has a sale I'm using that last groupon


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *what new stuff???*


 
chebaby  Somebody said in another Thread, they're suppose to come out with a Shampoo and a Cleansing Conditioner (and you know that's one of my weaknesses right now)



chebaby said:


> dont watch me too hard, *i might trip and fall on the pay now button*


 
chebaby

Hmp. You Gone Fall On That Whether I'm Watching OR NOT


----------



## chebaby

13StepsAhead said:


> *Che already thinking about how she gonna cheat on her no buy*
> Hell, if AY has a sale I'm using that last groupon


i forgot about the no buy that quick


----------



## 13StepsAhead

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby Somebody said in another Thread, they're suppose to come out with a Shampoo and a Cleansing Conditioner (and you know that's one of my weaknesses right now)
> 
> 
> 
> @chebaby
> 
> Hmp. *You Gone Fall On That Whether I'm Watching OR NOT*


 

 no faith at all


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby  Somebody said in another Thread, they're suppose to come out with a Shampoo and a Cleansing Conditioner (and you know that's one of my weaknesses right now)
> 
> 
> 
> @chebaby
> 
> Hmp. *You Gone Fall On That Whether I'm Watching OR NOT*


oh i dont want no cleansers.
finally something i dont want.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

13StepsAhead  Shoot!  13 Gurl... I ain't even gone Lie. 

I Ain't Feelin' It Right Now.

I's Got The Spurrrt All In Me.  All Up in My Fangers

And Ain't No Holdin' Back


----------



## 13StepsAhead

chebaby said:


> i *forgot about the no buy that q*uick


 
chebaby maybe we should take this one week at a time


----------



## 13StepsAhead

IDareT'sHair said:


> @13StepsAhead Shoot! 13 Gurl... I ain't even gone Lie.
> 
> I Ain't Feelin' It Right Now.
> 
> I's Got The Spurrrt All In Me. All Up in My Fangers
> 
> And Ain't No Holdin' Back


----------



## IDareT'sHair

13StepsAhead  I wish you and chebaby luck on your Month Long No-Buy.  August has 31 days you know.

I'll be "Cheering" You both on from the Sidelines.....

Po's out some Jasmine for 13 & Che

_*puts popcorn on grocery list for august*_


----------



## 13StepsAhead

IDareT'sHair said:


> @13StepsAhead I wish you and @chebaby luck on your Month Long No-Buy.* August has 31 days you know*.
> 
> I'll be "Cheering" You both on from the Sidelines.....
> 
> Po's out some Jasmine for 13 & Che
> 
> _*puts popcorn on grocery list for august*_


 
IDareT'sHair don't remind me I'm going to put an honest effort into this no-buy, but I tell you if AY has a flash sale in the mean time this last groupon is getting used.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@13StepsAhead

Well look at it this way, that Groupon is already purchased. So, you know you got $50.00 worth of stuff anyway. 

So, it's not like you're spending 50. So, that's basically a Free-Splurge. 

The most I spent was $24.00. Those other one's was like a Dolla' Or 2.

Huny you know a PJ will make up something.  I don't even know what I meant.


----------



## chebaby

13StepsAhead said:


> @chebaby maybe we should take this one week at a time


yea maybe


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @13StepsAhead  I wish you and @chebaby luck on your Month Long No-Buy.  *August has 31 days you know*.
> 
> I'll be "Cheering" You both on from the Sidelines.....
> 
> Po's out some Jasmine for 13 & Che
> 
> _*puts popcorn on grocery list for august*_


girl no if i start tomorrow im ending on august 22 if i even make it that long lol.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *girl no if i start tomorrow im ending on august 22 if i even make it that long lol.*


 

@chebaby Oh....Okay

See, I thought you and @13StepsAhead was starting August 1, so you could start out the Month with a Clean Slate.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby Oh....Okay
> 
> See, I thought you and @13StepsAhead was starting August 1, so you could start out the Month with a Clean Slate.


dem too many days


----------



## bronzebomb

IDareT'sHair oke: chebaby  Y'all must have ankle length hair!  

I think the two of you have tried every product line out there.  But I keep  coming in here just to make sure I"m not missing a sale from OHM.  I may not get it...I don't like gels or puddings.  I like butters and lotions.

I was going to put kinky twists in over the weekend, but I think I'm going to play with some product until winter.  I'm so glad I finally found the Marley braid that matches my hair texture.  I think I need to see what really works for my hair before I start brading it up again.  I don't want this stuff to spoil.

The eco styler flakes.  the Shea Moisture makes my hair fluffy.  That's all I got!  Ain't used up nary a product!

I am going to the Oyin bottling party this weekend...again.  I'm getting more Honey Hemp (co-wash).  I may get Juices & Berries and Honey Water.

I still wanna try the Afroveda Ashlii Amala.  Yep I'm rambling.  This no-media stint ain't working either.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I can't wait to Use that Green Cowash Conditioner again on Sunday.  I'm in the process of planning my Regi for Sunday

I know for sure I will be pullin' Jasmine back out.  Gotta stay on that for the next 7-8 weeks.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

bronzebomb  Those Parties Sound like a lot of Fun.  

I just looked at my 2 32 Ounce Honey Hemps in the Door of My Fridge.  *Sitting up in there looking like some 40's*

I did Sell 1 of those tho' or I woulda' had 3.

I ain't tried Ambrosia yet.  There are still lots of stuff I haven't tried and yes, you should get the Ashlii Amala.  It's wonderful.


----------



## chebaby

bronzebomb,  naw i aint got no ankle length hair. but i luvs me some product. and i plan on getting wl hair next year.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby  There is alot of stuff we haven't tried.  And, we haven't tried errthang out there.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby  There is alot of stuff we haven't tried.  And, we haven't tried errthang out there.


well gimme some sites so i can look it up sometimes i feel like theres nothing else for me to try.


----------



## 13StepsAhead

chebaby said:


> girl no if i start tomorrow im ending on august 22* if i even make it that long lol*.


chebaby already countin herself outta this one




IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby Oh....Okay
> 
> See, I thought you and @13StepsAhead was starting August 1, so you could *start out the Month with a Clean Slate.*


 
Oh heck nah, I don't need a clean slate I'll start Monday, that's a clean enough slate for me



chebaby said:


> *dem too many days*


 
 shol' is


----------



## bronzebomb

IDareT'sHair said:


> I can't wait to Use that Green Cowash Conditioner again on Sunday. I'm in the process of planning my Regi for Sunday
> 
> I know for sure I will be pullin' Jasmine back out. Gotta stay on that for the next 7-8 weeks.


 


IDareT'sHair said:


> @bronzebomb Those Parties Sound like a lot of Fun.
> 
> I just looked at my 2 32 Ounce Honey Hemps in the Door of My Fridge. *Sitting up in there looking like some 40's*
> 
> I did Sell 1 of those tho' or I woulda' had 3.
> 
> I ain't tried Ambrosia yet. There are still lots of stuff I haven't tried and yes, you should get the Ashlii Amala. It's wonderful.


 
I love Honey Hemp...and to get it free????   yeah, that's for me!  Juices and Honey Water are #2 and #3 from Oyin.    Plus the owners are really nice.  They know me by name and always let me come to every bottling party I sign up for.  Carol's Daughter was the first product I tried, Oyin was the second.



chebaby said:


> @bronzebomb,  naw i aint got no ankle length hair. but i luvs me some product. and i plan on getting wl hair next year.


 
I hope I can get a solid APL by the end of the year.  I have major shrinkage...almost 60-70%


----------



## chebaby

13, imma try to get through the month. we will see.


----------



## bronzebomb

@chebaby

I'm on a "Try What I Bought Challenge" if you can do a no-buy, I can do a try-buy for August.

Well, I'm try to get through the month without braiding or twisting w/weave. I  weave, when I was relaxed, and now that I'm natural. 

(but the marley hair don't count as weave)...it helps me bun and look presentable for work.


----------



## chebaby

bronzebomb said:


> I love Honey Hemp...and to get it free????   yeah, that's for me!  Juices and Honey Water are #2 and #3 from Oyin.    Plus the owners are really nice.  They know me by name and always let me come to every bottling party I sign up for.  Carol's Daughter was the first product I tried, Oyin was the second.
> 
> 
> 
> I hope I can get a solid APL by the end of the year.  I have major shrinkage...almost 60-70%


i have no idea how much shrinkage i have. i guess maybe 50%. my hair is bsl when pulled and shrinks up to not quite sl


----------



## Brownie518

Che and T and 13, ya'll got me dying over here in this heat!! 

I need a serious No Buy myself. I'm lookin at clothes, bags, sunglasses, sandals, watches, and everythang!!! Its terrible!!


----------



## chebaby

Brownie518 said:


> Che and T and 13, ya'll got me dying over here in this heat!!
> 
> I need a serious No Buy myself. I'm lookin at clothes, bags, sunglasses, sandals, watches, and everythang!!! Its terrible!!


i do want some really cute sandals


----------



## 13StepsAhead

Brownie518 said:


> Che and T and 13, ya'll got me dying over here in this heat!!
> 
> I need a serious No Buy myself. *I'm lookin at clothes, bags, sunglasses, sandals, watches, and everythang!!! Its terrible!!*


 
Now see Brownie518 you bout' to start something else; i'm just talking about hair products like a true junkie my spending will def transfer to another one of my areas


----------



## bronzebomb

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby There is alot of stuff we haven't tried. And, we haven't tried errthang out there.


 
what's left?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

bronzebomb Gurl Bye.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @bronzebomb Gurl Bye.


i was dying when she said "whats left"


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *i was dying when she said "whats left"*


 
chebaby  I didn'terplexed........


----------



## bronzebomb

IDareT'sHair said:


> @bronzebomb Gurl Bye.


 
We need someone else to come up with their own line... :crystalba

But I can't put another item in my next to my salad!
Don't stone me...but, I haven't seen any new lines...Oh yeah, kinkycoil.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby*  I didn't*erplexed........




My ice cold Dr. Pepper just came out my nose!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bronzebomb

Only thing left is fairy dust.


----------



## 13StepsAhead

bronzebomb said:


> Only thing left is fairy dust.


----------



## Charz




----------



## Eisani

Frank Juice leaves my hair soft, but thirsty. Tis all.

Hey yall.


----------



## Brownie518

...must be the heat. this thread got fried, died and laid to the side real quick...

I'm going to cowash with HV Green next week.


----------



## divachyk

Ladies - hope you had a great day; was a busy one for me. I'm being a good girl. Using product and not spending money. I tried the Blue Malva today and somewhat liked it. I will use it again in a few. I also like the agave & flaxseed for my ends. IDareT'sHair - did you put that in a different spray bottle?


----------



## hannan

Evening/morning ladies! Heat has me lazy these days. I've just been cowashing, dcing, and doing my pocahantas braids. 

I think the repair me is my new found . Expensive as heck but I love it.


----------



## Minty

hannan what's the "repair me?" 

what's going on ladies? We are staying in the house w/the black out curtains and the AC on today.


----------



## Loves Harmony

Morning... I dont blame you. It is hot in Biloxi, Ms as well. 

Sent from my SCH-I500 using SCH-I500


----------



## 13StepsAhead

Morning Ladies  so I got a new shipping notice from Fedex for my AY order (go figure) and it says my order will be her on Tuesday. I'm wondering if I can just go pick it up after work since the fedex station is about 15 min away from the location I'm working from today.


----------



## Minty

I tried the Enso Milk & Honey moisturizer last night and I think I'm allergic to it. Gave my scalp the itches and my eyelids this morning.

I'ma give this product one more go before I call it.


----------



## 13StepsAhead

13StepsAhead said:


> Morning Ladies  so I got a new shipping notice from Fedex for my AY order (go figure) and it says my order will be her on Tuesday. I'm wondering if I can just go pick it up after work since the fedex station is about 15 min away from the location I'm working from today.



So apparently they use smart post in which fedex delivers the package to USPS; this is so dumb...


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Eisani

13StepsAhead said:


> So apparently they use smart post in which fedex delivers the package to USPS; this is so dumb...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


 Where dey do that at? What's the point??

Morning ladies! Third day in a row cowashing, I think I'll use up the last of my HV Phyto today. I'm needing my other orders to get to gettin and show up at my house while someone is here so they don't have to sit outside in the heat. 

Two of my bosses walked up to me yesterday and one said, "OMG E this is going to sound strange, but can I touch your hair?" I told her it was still wet (WnG) but go ahead. Then the other that was standing there that reminds me of a cuter version of Jake Gyllenhal was just standing there smiling w/his eyebrows raised. I said, "Yea, go 'head." He slid over there so quick  He said, "Ooh I love it! It's so soft and  reminds me of my sister's hair." I didn't mind since they asked and are actually cool people.


----------



## 13StepsAhead

Eisani girl it's so stupid because if fedex delivered the package it would be at my house today. I had a company do this before and I believe it may save them money, but it's so ridiculous.


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Minty

Had to have a shampoo day to wash out the Enso Milk n Honey Moisturizer. 

oiled scalp with my oils mix (castor, black seed, apricot, rice bran, olive) since I can't add any other DC or any thing for a few days. 

I need to figure out what ingredient from the product I'm allergic to.


----------



## Minty

Eisani alright now lettin them mens be all up in your hair.


----------



## Eisani

HijabiFlygirl Yes, let your scalp rest! Looking at the ingredients, did you notice anything that your other products don't have? That's scary 

 It was only one man. I told boo about them touching my hair last night and he said he hopes they have it out of their system now and they probably have been wanting to touch it since I started working there lol.


----------



## Eisani

BTW, I found out yesterday one of my coworkers is a NC forum member and product junkie  Our conversation got deeper and I found that out after I mentioned CJ and the Ave You groupon and her eyes almost popped out of her head  She's a white lady, 3a/b and loves her some CJ too!


----------



## Minty

I didn't see anything crazy. I haven't had a reaction in almost a year and a half. Last one was with Alter Ego shampoos and their Leave in. But it was also around the time I was doing a lot of highlights and coloring on clients - I'm allergic to the bleach and chemicals in haircolor. 

I got the same reaction to Marcia Advanced but not QOD Gold a couple of years ago

So I thought I'd be good now.


----------



## natura87

Morning ladies. My hair shrunk to a miniscule TWA in the heat so I cowashed with A V05  and some EVOO and DC'd overnight with a Neutrogena Deep Recovery Mask.


I finished a 16 oz of EVOO and a V05.


----------



## natura87

It was 101 degrees yesterday and I dont even know how high the humidity was.  Apparently my hair shrinks even more than normal when it gets that hot.


----------



## Minty

natural87 were you the one using coffee oil? If so, where did you get it?


----------



## natura87

HijabiFlygirl said:


> natural87 were you the one using coffee oil? If so, where did you get it?



Nope. They dont carry anything fancy like that in my neck of the woods. I had to go on an expedition to find Coconut Oil.


----------



## Minty

HaHaHaHa.

Now I found the recipe. Lita and a few others use coffee oil.


.......Ummm From Nature with Love is having a sale. I think I'm going to pick a few things and make some body butters. I haven't made anything in a minute. DH was like "why you keep buying homemade and you make homemade - WTH"


----------



## beautyaddict1913

So I almost backed out of my Hairveda cart after trying to buy since 11 AM (But BJ said she was running behind AS USUAL). Shipping was not free....it was $10 so essentially I am only saving $10 off the normal price, but I only bought it because they are discontinuing bulk sizes lol....I got the Moist 24/7....I really wont be buying anymore condish til Black Friday lol


----------



## Minty

enjoy the gallon!


----------



## Minty

purchased QB CocoDetangler just enough to get me to BF then I'll stock up - putting Enso Milk & Honey up for sale.


----------



## divachyk

Enjoying the Blue Malva but doubt I'll repurchase. Upon applying, my hair feels sticky but it absorbs nicely. I just can't seem to fall out of love of Bee Mine Luscious. That's my staple daily moisturizer. Nothing compares.


----------



## divachyk

Dh's PET scan results came back PERFECT  Thank you all for the prayers. God is good!


----------



## Ltown

HijabiFlygirl said:


> I tried the Enso Milk & Honey moisturizer last night and I think I'm allergic to it. Gave my scalp the itches and my eyelids this morning.
> 
> I'ma give this product one more go before I call it.


 
HijabiFlygirl, oh no please be careful and like others said give your scalp a rest. I didn't that why I lost more hair, I react to pigmento it didn't make my hair come out but it was still sensitive where the Indigo took it out.


----------



## Ese88

I can't wait to try my CJ tomorrow,  hope i don't get lazy so that I can actually try steaming with it


----------



## Minty

Ltown said:


> @HijabiFlygirl, oh no please be careful and like others said give your scalp a rest. I didn't that why I lost more hair, I react to pigmento it didn't make my hair come out but it was still sensitive where the Indigo took it out.



Thanks hun. I am giving it a rest. I'll be applying pomegranate seed oil & black seed oil (anti-ox/anti-fungal) nightly to my scalp and taking benadryl for the itching.

I was using up and replacing products with more natural ingredients but I slipped up I guess. I'm going to do a skin test for the other items I got from the Enso line. 

Me considering how bad my reaction is to haircolor/bleach is what finally prompted me to stop relaxing. Sure its fine now, but hair loss is something that can creep up on you. I don't have enough hair density to cover diffuse follicular damage. And after performing so many relaxers on clients it makes you think differently about it.


----------



## hannan

HijabiFlygirl Hey! The repair me is the reconstructive treatment from curl junkie. Here's the link for you: http://www.curljunkie.com/Repair-Me-p/rphrt29.htm.

divachyk That's great news! I wish him continued good health.


----------



## beautyaddict1913

HijabiFlygirl what didnt you like about the Enso milk and honey?


----------



## Minty

beautyaddict1913 said:


> @HijabiFlygirl what didnt you like about the Enso milk and honey?




allergic reaction.....scalp itching, eyes itching, etc. I shampooed this morning and I'll most likely have to shampoo again tonight and rinse with a teaspoon avc in a liter of club soda. I'm still itching.


----------



## robot.

HijabiFlygirl said:


> robot. what are moisture mists?



just like spritzers for your hair, that's all. like refreshers. 

i'm going out tomorrow night on a casual "blind date." i'm wondering if i should re-do my hair tonight and if i should wash or just twist on my hair as is. think i might just retwist... but it would give me a good excuse to use my HV greens...


----------



## chebaby

divachyk, im glad everything came back perfect.

hello everyone. i cleansed today with cj daily fix and conditioned and detangled with honey heom. i think my hair needs a tiny bit of protein so tomorrow(i have to be up early early early) im gonna co wash with the rest of my AO GPB and i will do a wash and go with DM DCC. im gonna be out in the sun all day helping somebody move
its about to start raining now so i hope it cools down the weekend.
i did a wash and go low pony today with komaza califia leave in and komaza califia pudding. the califia leave in is one of those leave ins that makes the hair feel light and fluffy. its soft, i like it but this is my first time using it so ill have to use it again to really see.


----------



## Eisani

Cowashed this morning w/a mix of HV Phyto and CJ Smoothing. I applied CJ Smoothing li, monoi oil to seal, and put my hair up in a high pony. My curls are NICE- shiny, soft and well-defined. This combo is a keeper.


----------



## Minty

Got a coupon in the mail from Vitamin Shoppe $20 off $100. 
I just stocked up on vitamins 2 weeks ago from iherb. 

Think I may use it getting Aubrey Organics and more Chorella, protein powder...oh yea I guess I will make full use of it. 

I mine as well go on ahead and drop out of the challenges. 

Picked up some Chagrin Valley shampoos, and From Nature with Love had a great sale.


----------



## Minty

Eisani - From Nature with Love is having a sale on Monoi Oil.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Hey all I hope everyone is staying cool.

divachyk I'm glad to hear all is well. I will continue to keep you and DH in my prayers.

I DC'd with repair me today and I like it but SSI fortifying is slightly better. I will use it again in two weeks just to be fair. I used the blue malva as a leave in and I like it. It absorbed well and left my hair soft and light. I will see how my hair feels tomorrow. So far between the hibiscus and the blue malva I'm leaning more towards the hibiscus leave in.


----------



## Ltown

Hey ladies, hope everyone stay home and be cool and safe.  I got my aveyou order and enso, just ordered that Wed.


----------



## chebaby

ok so im thinking about getting some curl junkie


----------



## IDareT'sHair

bronzebomb said:


> what's left?


 
@bronzebomb

Okay  here's a few things I haven't tried (Since You Asked)

DevaCurl
Kinky Curly
Ms. Jessie's
Curls
Ambrosia
Natural Genesis
Blended Beauty
Donna Marie

I'm sure there are others....................


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @bronzebomb
> 
> Okay  here's a few things I haven't tried (Since You Asked)
> 
> DevaCurl
> Kinky Curly
> Ms. Jessie's
> Curls
> Ambrosia
> Natural Genesis
> Blended Beauty
> Donna Marie
> 
> I'm sure there are others....................


T, imma need you to go on and try kckt. detangling will be a breeze for you, and then you can just leave it in and go on about yo' bidness.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby  I Know.  mkd swapped me a bottle a while back.  I just haven't gotten around to trying it yet.

I'm sure I can name others...but why bother?


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby  I Know.  @mkd swapped me a bottle a while back.  I just haven't gotten around to trying it yet.
> 
> I'm sure I can name others...but why bother?


lmao. you havent tried OHM either.


----------



## robot.

i always feel a little guilty when i hear people "complain"/post about hairveda shipping times...

i've always gotten my stuff within two weeks, tops. but i live in MD, so i guess that's to be expected. i feel like they say, "let's ship robots' stuff first, since she only got one thing and lives down the street."


----------



## bronzebomb

I wanna try Curls too.  I wonder if it's the same stuff thats in Target or was the line modified for Target.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

divachyk  Yes, I put my Enso Sweet Agave Nectar & Flaxseed Sprtiz (and All the Spritz's) in a different Spray Bottle.  

Like the Spray Bottles from Sally.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> lmao. you havent tried OHM either.


 
chebaby  I've tried Honey Hemp and BSP.  Just not Big Daddy-Doo-Doo YET


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Enso has their *NEW* Horsetail & Aloe Curl Quenching Hair Cream at an Introductory Price $8.40 until 07/25.


----------



## 13StepsAhead

Evening ladies  I took out my twist and spritzed my twist-out with DM Moisture mist. I forgot how good this stuff made my hair feel, guess I will put this back up after I use it a couple more times.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby  I've tried Honey Hemp and BSP.  Just not Big Daddy-Doo-Doo YET


no, i mean OHM body, they are the ones that make the sweet hair pudding lol.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> Enso has their *NEW* Horsetail & Aloe Curl Quenching Hair Cream at an Introductory Price $8.40 until 07/25.


just purchased along with the horsetail deep conditioner.


----------



## aluv

IDareT'sHair said:


> Enso has their *NEW* Horsetail & Aloe Curl Quenching Hair Cream at an Introductory Price $8.40 until 07/25.


 
IDareT'sHair  So,  u pulled the trigger yet or are r not interested?


----------



## aluv

chebaby said:


> just purchased along with the horsetail deep conditioner.


 
Oh o.k. chebaby, dag girl u fast on that trigger!!!  

Can't wait for your review!!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

aluv said:


> @IDareT'sHair So, u pulled the trigger yet or are r not interested?


 
aluv  Hey LadyA!  Nah.....that sounds like a product for Natchas'


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby  I haven't tried Koils By Nature, Fleurtzy etc.....erplexed


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> no, i mean OHM body, they are the ones that make the sweet hair pudding lol.


 
@chebaby    All this time I thought OHM = Oyin Hand Made. 

A coupla' times I posted OHM and I was talmbout Oyin Handmade.

And No, You're Right, I haven't tried


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby  I haven't tried Koils By Nature, Fleurtzy etc.....erplexed


i wish i never tried fluertzy, you aint missint nothing
im still getting used to the koils by nature leave in but i love the hair butter.


aluv said:


> Oh o.k. @chebaby, dag girl u fast on that trigger!!!
> 
> Can't wait for your review!!!


girl as soon as T said new product i was like im all over that lol. and it actually sounds good.


----------



## aluv

IDareT'sHair said:


> @aluv Hey LadyA! Nah.....that sounds like a product for Natchas'


 
Yes, I was thinking that.  I will purchase the cleanser though, then I will get the Horsetail too!!

BTW - I posted in the weekend thread.  Last night I DC'd overnight with CJ rehab (Strawberry ice Ceam) and cowashed with Smoothing Lotion, left some in as LI and put Enso Hibiscus Li and then sealed with HV Avosoya and bunned.  Hair is very nice and soft.

I really like the Smoothing Lotion - detangles like a dream.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

chebaby said:


> *i wish i never tried fluertzy*, you aint missint nothing
> im still getting used to the koils by nature leave in but i love the hair butter.
> 
> .


 
I LOVE the DC. I always keep a 16oz jar on hand


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby  Yeah...That New Curl Quenching Hair Cream does sound really good for Naturals. 

I hope your box comes tomorrow.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

aluv said:


> *Yes, I was thinking that. I will purchase the cleanser though, then I will get the Horsetail too!!*
> 
> *BTW - I posted in the weekend thread*. Last night I DC'd overnight with CJ rehab (Strawberry ice Ceam) and cowashed with Smoothing Lotion, left some in as LI and put Enso Hibiscus Li and then sealed with HV Avosoya and bunned. Hair is very nice and soft.
> 
> I really like the Smoothing Lotion - detangles like a dream.


 
@aluv Not sure if I'll get the Cleansers (but I'm sure I will). .....

I have 4 16 ounce Sea Buckthorn & Horsetails DC'ers and 2 16 ounce Sea Buckthorn & Horsetail Daily Conditioners

I saw Your "Weekend" Thread, those Buns sound


----------



## Minty

"Babs" is playing on BET tonight. HaHaHa.


----------



## chebaby

curlyhersheygirl said:


> I LOVE the DC. I always keep a 16oz jar on hand


i havent tried the deep conditioner but i heard it was good. i just had a bad experience with my hair butter being like a salt scrub. 


IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby  Yeah...That New Curl Quenching Hair Cream does sound really good for Naturals.
> 
> I hope your box comes tomorrow.


i hope it comes too T
i could use a package lol. my sage should come tomorrow too.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

HijabiFlygirl  Gurl, Sorry about that Reaction.  I hate when stuff like that happens. 

I remember I got all itchy with Jane Carter N&S and My Beloved HTN Moisture DC'er.  

And I was just plain "On Fire" with that nbd stuff I got off Esty.


----------



## aluv

IDareT'sHair Did BJ make a debit on your account?  I got 24/7, MoistPro & SitriNilla.  Went in with some friends, thanks for the thought 13StepsAhead.

All 3 items cost $9.00 shipping.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

chebaby said:


> i havent tried the deep conditioner but i heard it was good. i *just had a bad experience with my hair butter being like a salt scrub. *
> 
> i hope it comes too T
> i could use a package lol. my sage should come tomorrow too.


 
WOW that would turn me off as well. That's the only thing I never tried; but the hair oil and DC are .


----------



## IDareT'sHair

aluv said:


> @IDareT'sHair Did BJ make a debit on your account? I got 24/7, MoistPro & SitriNilla. Went in with some friends, thanks for the thought @13StepsAhead.
> 
> All 3 items cost $9.00 shipping.


 
aluv  No...But She Could ........... 

What she got that ain't no Gallon?  I ain't buyin' no Gallon of nothin'.

She got anything else?


----------



## aluv

IDareT'sHair said:


> @aluv No...But She Could ...........
> 
> What she got that ain't no Gallon? I ain't buyin' no Gallon of nothin'.
> 
> She got anything else?


 
Nah, thank goodness, nothing else!!! Just the bulk stuff.  She did say the Green is almost gone, but I got 4 of those, so I'm good.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

aluv  I was out there one day earlier this week peeking around and I didn't see the "Greenies" still Listed.

I'm good on those too, but I really, really like it, and wouldn't have No Problem having about 10 or more in my Stash....

_*hey...ya'll don't judge they're small*_


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @aluv  I was out there one day earlier this week peeking around and I didn't see the "Greenies" still Listed.
> 
> I'm good on those too, *but I really, really like it, and wouldn't have No Problem having about 10 or more in my Stash....*
> 
> _*hey...ya'll don't judge they're small*_


oh lawd another jasmines situation


----------



## aluv

IDareT'sHair said:


> @aluv I was out there one day earlier this week peeking around and I didn't see the "Greenies" still Listed.
> 
> I'm good on those too, but I really, really like it, and wouldn't have No Problem having about 10 or more in my Stash....
> 
> _*hey...ya'll don't judge they're small*_


 
IDareT'sHair - Well, gurl do you!!!  It's still there, I just did a dummy cart.  I like it, but I like her other products better, 4 jars will get me through the summer.  I will order them again next summer if she decides to offer them...  But if she has a 50% off... well I don't hafta tell u, I just gonna use the B1U1 trigger


----------



## IDareT'sHair

For Some Reason tonight.....I'm not in the "Mood" to Haul.  The Spurrrt done left my Fangers today for some reason.

I have 3 more Greenies coming.  I'm good with that.  I don't need anymore.  

I ended up with 7 and that's plenty.

Maybe tomorrow, the Spurrt will return.  I think it's at chebaby House up in her Fangers right now.


----------



## chebaby

the green was a seasonal product?


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> For Some Reason tonight.....*I'm not in the "Mood" to Haul. * The Spurrrt done left my Fangers today for some reason.
> 
> I have 3 more Greenies coming.  I'm good with that.  I don't need anymore.
> 
> I ended up with 7 and that's plenty.
> 
> Maybe tomorrow, the Spurrt will return. * I think it's at @chebaby House up in her Fangers right now.*


i dont even know what the first bolded feels like not in the mood?? thats crazy talk.

yea it must be at my house cause i got a $179 cart at curl junkie. i just havent hit pay now yet.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@chebaby Yeah...it's _Limited Edition for SummA'_

btw: Used Up Enso Spritz. Pulled out Njoi's Herbal Tea Spritz.


----------



## aluv

chebaby said:


> the green was a seasonal product?


 
chebaby Yes, she says just for the summer and limited stock.  When she runs out of stock, it's done.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby  IK.  Crazy Right?  Shoot!  I need a Discount.

The Fangers get _real_ happy when they see *% OFF*

Anybody out there got any discounts?


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby  IK.  Crazy Right?  Shoot!  I need a Discount.
> 
> The Fangers get _real_ happy when they see *% OFF*
> 
> Anybody out there got any discounts?


thats messed up the product is seasonal or limited edition. that sucks for those of you that have already fallen in love with it.

i know, i need a discount for something.


----------



## aluv

chebaby said:


> i dont even know what the first bolded feels like not in the mood?? thats crazy talk.
> 
> yea it must be at my house cause i got a $179 cart at curl junkie. i just havent hit pay now yet.


 
chebaby -- First quote -- you r funny.... 

Second Quote - CJ cart  

IDareT'sHair - Tomorrow is another day.  You might decide to cowash tomorrow with it because of all this heat.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Well ButtersnBars has 15% but I still have more than 1/2 Jar of that DC in my Fridge.erplexed 

And I only get my Henna/Indigo from menhandi.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

aluv  My next Hair-Day is Sunday. I'll be using the "Greenie" again then.  

That is the only Co-washing Conditioner I have in rotation right now.  I will use this up. 

Then when I get that Acai from chebaby I'll start on that since it's open and use it up.


----------



## aluv

chebaby said:


> thats messed up the product is seasonal or limited edition. that sucks for those of you that have already fallen in love with it.
> 
> i know, i need a discount for something.


 
Yes, some sort of discount is definitely a requirement. I may even consider and bite for free shipping.


----------



## chebaby

aluv said:


> @chebaby -- First quote -- you r funny....
> 
> Second Quote - CJ cart
> 
> @IDareT'sHair - Tomorrow is another day.  You might decide to cowash tomorrow with it because of all this heat.


girl yes, curl junkie been getting all my money lately i cant help it lol.


IDareT'sHair said:


> Well ButtersnBars has 15% but I still have more than 1/2 Jar of that DC in my Fridge.erplexed
> 
> And I only get my Henna/Indigo from menhandi.


i keep forgetting i have the butters n bars deep conditioner. i need to use it. hope it hasnt gone bad because i havent put it in the refrigerator yet.


----------



## chebaby

aluv said:


> Yes, some sort of discount is definitely a requirement. I may even consider and bite for free shipping.


i think ill keep giving my monies to jasmines lol. she stay with discounts.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby  I really like it (BnB's), but I just don't feel like doin' all that.erplexed  

I think it is helpful to apply w/gloves and you really hafta' rinse really well.

I like it.  But I've only used it that one time.  I will use it up.  I know Brownie518 Lurves it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *i think ill keep giving my monies to jasmines lol. she stay with discounts*.


 

@chebaby It'll be BF or after before I buy any more of this. 

I have swapped/traded/gave away quite a bit tho'.

If I get any, it'll be the Shea Butter Cream Rinse(s)


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby  I really like it (BnB's), but I just don't feel like doin' all that.erplexed
> 
> I think it is helpful to apply w/gloves and you really hafta' rinse really well.
> 
> I like it.  But I've only used it that one time.  I will use it up.  I know @Brownie518 Lurves it.


i used it once and it was way too much work. shoot i think rinsing henna was easier than rinsing this conditioner lol.


----------



## aluv

IDareT'sHair said:


> @aluv My next Hair-Day is Sunday. I'll be using the "Greenie" again then.
> 
> That is the only Co-washing Conditioner I have in rotation right now. I will use this up.
> 
> Then when I get that Acai from @chebaby I'll start on that since it's open and use it up.


 
IDareT'sHair  O.k.  I want to use some stuff up so I am going to up my cowashing.  I am going to use "Greenie" tomorrow (3rd time).

How do you style on the weekends?  I am airdrying in 4 twists and then bun.  Actually did this since Wednesday.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby It'll be BF or after before I buy any more of this.
> 
> I have swapped/traded/gave away quite a bit tho'.


i only got six bottles left
i was gonna use donna marie tomorrow but since im gonna be in the heat all day tomorrow i think im gonna co wash with the shea butter rinse and leave it in.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

aluv said:


> @IDareT'sHair O.k. I want to use some stuff up so I am going to up my cowashing. I am going to use "Greenie" tomorrow (3rd time).
> 
> *How do you style on the weekends? *I am airdrying in 4 twists and then bun. Actually did this since Wednesday.


 
aluv  I M&S and Pin the Ends Under (in a bun-like) style.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Lemme look and see if that 15% is still on Camille Rose....


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> Lemme look and see if that 15% is still on Camille Rose....


.........


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby Gurl.....Da' Spurrrt was tryna' creep back up on me.  I went to the Natural Store to look at C.R.  

And I already had a MHC Buttery Soy in my Cart, I skipped it tho'.

I'd like to have it, but the Shipping


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby Gurl.....Da' Spurrrt was tryna' creep back up on me.  I went to the Natural Store to look at C.R.
> 
> And I already had a MHC Buttery Soy in my Cart, I skipped it tho'.
> 
> I'd like to have it, but the Shipping


i want myhoneychild too but i might pass.

i dont even know if i want the stuff thats in my curl junkie cart.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@chebaby @aluv Welp. The Spurrt Returned. 

I got:

2 ASIAN Cleansing Puddings *had it twice but swapped it both times*
1 ASIAN Double Butter Hair Cream *Fall*

*Free Shipping over $35.00.  It was $36.50


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby  @aluv  Welp.  The Spurrt Returned.
> 
> I got:
> 
> 2 ASIAN Cleansing Puddings *had it twice but swapped it both times*
> 1 ASIAN Double Butter Hair Cream
> 
> *Free Shipping over $35.00 was $36.50


they do have the best free shipping limit though. everyone else is free over $50 or $100


----------



## Shay72

13StepsAhead said:


> So apparently they use smart post in which fedex delivers the package to USPS; this is so dumb...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


I prefer when they use smart post. At least I know I will get my package .

So my Shescentit is at the office. I will pick it up on Monday. Sad thing is I had forgotten I ordered .

I finally won something from the millions of youtube contests/giveaways I enter. I won the Original Moxie Just Gel .


----------



## robot.

finished up a daddy doo just now. *sniff sniff* oh well, i won't need anymore for a while


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Waiting On:

Claudie
Hairveda
AveYou
ASIAN


----------



## chebaby

im waiting on:
sage
enso
ensogiggle
and maybe curl junkie if i hit pay now lol.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> im waiting on:
> sage
> enso
> ensogiggle
> and maybe curl junkie *if i hit pay now lol.*


 
chebaby

Gurl....We's Practicing Hitting Pay Nah for the BF PJ Olympics Us vs NC


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @aluv Not sure if I'll get the Cleansers (but I'm sure I will). .....
> 
> *I have 4 16 ounce Sea Buckthorn & Horsetails DC'ers and 2 16 ounce Sea Buckthorn & Horsetail Daily Conditioners*
> 
> I saw Your "Weekend" Thread, those Buns sound



  Dang. They do sound good, though.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Gurl....We's Practicing Hitting Pay Nah for the BF PJ Olympics Us vs NC


yep. and our slogan is "we gonna get them suckas"


----------



## chebaby

Brownie518 said:


> Dang. They do sound good, though.


they do dont they? im just in love with horsetail, it usually makes my hair feel


----------



## Brownie518

chebaby said:


> they do dont they? *im just in love with horsetail, it usually makes my hair feel*



Me, too!!  Did you order them both or just the conditioner?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *Dang.* They do sound good, though.


 
Brownie518  Part of My Fall-Haul Stash and that 20% Helped.....



chebaby said:


> yep. and *our slogan is "we gonna get them suckas"*


 
chebaby  I Love the Slogan!


----------



## Brownie518

I love sales/discounts.....


----------



## chebaby

Brownie518 said:


> Me, too!!  Did you order them both or just the conditioner?


i only got the deep conditioning mask and the new horsetail and aloe cream.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Yeah....I'm lookin' forward to Fall/Winter Hair Regi.  

I think I'll have a nice Fall Line Up to start out with.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518  Part of My Fall-Haul Stash and that 20% Helped.....
> 
> 
> 
> @chebaby  I Love the Slogan!


i missed the sale it was there one day and gone the next lol.

our slogan is the bomb.com


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> i missed the sale it was there one day and gone the next lol.
> 
> our slogan is the bomb.com


 
@chebaby I don't have a Haulin' Plan For Black Fridayerplexed Right now, I don't know what I want/need 


I just wanna hit paynowpaynowpaynowpaynowpaynowpaynowpaynowpay

I could probably type that in my Sleep


----------



## Shay72

I keep forgetting about the Hairveda sale but I don't need any gallons. I've got too many right now . Starting to change my mind.......


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72 said:


> I keep forgetting about the Hairveda sale but I don't need any gallons. I've got too many right now . *Starting to change my mind.......*


 
    paynowpaynowpaynowpaynowpaynowpaynow


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby I don't have a Haulin' Plan For Black Fridayerplexed Right now, I don't know what I want/need
> 
> 
> I just wanna hit paynowpaynowpaynowpaynowpaynowpaynowpaynowpay
> 
> I could probably type that in my Sleep


girl i already can see i wont need anything for BF. i just wanna get that curl junkie and hit that paynowpaynowpaynowpaynowpaynowpaynow


oh and about HV, shoot i aint investing in no gallon, even it if is half off. what imma do with a whole gallon???


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *girl i already can see i wont need anything for BF.* i just wanna get that curl junkie and hit that paynowpaynowpaynowpaynowpaynowpaynow
> 
> 
> oh and about HV, shoot i aint investing in no gallon, even it if is half off. *what imma do with a whole gallon???*


 
chebaby  Send me 1/2 ..... 

Gurl....I know.  I don't need anything for BF either.  But You know we'll be caught up in the Mix.

I might get some DB and maybe some _Komaza?_ 

Some stuff I don't have.  Maybe I'll get the Winter Spice Oil & the Cherry Oil from DB and the DC'er. 

Who I'm Foolin'?  I'm buying from whoever has a Sale. 

Maybe we can get that Groupon Again.


----------



## Shay72

chebaby said:


> oh and about HV, shoot i aint investing in no gallon, even it if is half off. what imma do with a whole gallon???


 
Exactly, I've got too much ish to use now that it took me forever to get through 1 gallon .


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby  Gurl...I know it.  I would be Scared with A Big Ol' Huge Gallon Staring at Me errday. 

Long Neck with Pump.  Like La say: "Godzilla Gallon"

Wake Up in the Middle of the Night and it's Sitting By Your Bed.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby  Gurl...I know it.  I would be Scared with A Big Ol' Huge Gallon Staring at Me errday.
> 
> Long Neck with Pump.  Like La say: "Godzilla Gallon"
> 
> *Wake Up in the Middle of the Night and it's Sitting By Your Bed.*


i swear i had a barbie that used to do this. i never played with that barbie again

shay, im surprised you got through that gallon. shoot by the time i got to the middle of the bottle i would have fell outta love with it.
thats why i still have half a 32oz bottle of curls coconut conditioner sitting in the shower like im gonna use it. hmm im over it now lol.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Lawd....I think the only way I could get through a Godzilla Gallon is to break him up in smaller bottles completely.

I'm Scurrrrrd.......


----------



## hannan

at you guys! But seriously, what do these seahorse something enso conditioners smell like?


----------



## Zaz

I ended up using a groupon, I have one left that I'll hang onto for a bigger than 15% discount 
I got: 
2 CJ daily fix
1 Curls milkshake
I decided to stock up on glycerin free products for winter to see how that works for me which is why I don't think I'll buy CJ's smoothing lotion, I have so much stuff with glycerin that I figured I don't need more.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

hannan We're Talmbout the Gallon/Salon Size Products (Bulk Purchase) Hairveda has on Sale.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> Lawd....I think the only way I could get through a Godzilla Gallon is to *break him up in smaller bottles completely*.
> 
> I'm Scurrrrrd.......


yea, you gotta psych ya mind make you believe you dont really have that much


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Zaz  I hope we get to partake in another "Groupon-Fest" for Black Friday.


----------



## chebaby

hannan said:


> at you guys! But seriously, what do these *seahorse *something enso conditioners smell like?


no you didnt
i havent gotten mine yet so i dont know.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *yea, you gotta psych ya mind make you believe you dont really have that much*


 
@chebaby Right. 

That's why I'm glad Enso's 32 ounces are in 16 ounce Jars or Bottles.

Hmp.  Dem 32s of Oyin H.H.  Sittin' up in the Door of my Fridge lookin' like 2 40's of Malt Likka.


----------



## Minty

Y'all cutting up bad. gallon bottle following you around the house HaHaHa. 

I hope the do come out with a groupon for BF.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@hannan The Enso Sea Buckthorn Smells nice. Not as pungent as the Cacao. It's a lighter smell and different from the Cacao, but very nice.

The DC'er & the Daily Conditioner smells the same.


----------



## Minty

I like the smell of the Cacao. 

DO you think the DC and regular conditioner are the same, just with more water added to it? hmmmm.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby Right.
> 
> That's why I'm glad Enso's 32 ounces are in 16 ounce Jars or Bottles.
> 
> Hmp.  Dem 32s of Oyin H.H.  *Sittin' up in the Door of my Fridge lookin' like 2 40's of Malt Likka.*


girl my honey hemps never last me too long. once i put that thang in the shower its pretty much as good as gone.


----------



## Eisani

IDareT'sHair said:


> Enso has their *NEW* Horsetail & Aloe Curl Quenching Hair Cream at an Introductory Price $8.40 until 07/25.



I hit that 

Why am I awake?? I got in bed before boo, he's asleep but I'm not? weird.

HijabiFlygirl   Ooh,  thanks!


----------



## Charz

Used up a KBB hair milk.


----------



## bronzebomb

Charz said:


> Used up a KBB hair milk.


 
Will you purchase more?  I didn't think I would...but I really like the leave-in's



chebaby said:


> girl my honey hemps never last me too long. once i put that thang in the shower its pretty much as good as gone.


 


IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby Right.
> 
> That's why I'm glad Enso's 32 ounces are in 16 ounce Jars or Bottles.
> 
> Hmp. Dem 32s of Oyin H.H. Sittin' up in the Door of my Fridge lookin' like 2 40's of Malt Likka.


 
I can't wait to get mine tomorrow.   I think I'm getting the large 1/2 gallon sizes tomorrow!



Zaz said:


> I ended up using a groupon, I have one left that I'll hang onto for a bigger than 15% discount
> I got:
> 2 CJ daily fix
> 1 Curls milkshake
> I decided to stock up on glycerin free products for winter to see how that works for me which is why I don't think I'll buy CJ's smoothing lotion, I have so much stuff with glycerin that I figured I don't need more.


 
I used my Groupons to quickly!  I wish I had one more...I got a fe mre CJ products I want.



IDareT'sHair said:


> Lawd....I think the only way I could get through a Godzilla Gallon is to break him up in smaller bottles completely.
> 
> I'm Scurrrrrd.......


 
Do you co-wash...if so, they will be gone before you know it!  I co washed with Honey hemp for a couple of weeks and my 16 ounce bottle is almost gone.

Off to my breakfast date and movie to Captain America.  Wearing my hair in an updo slicked down with Bee Mine Curly butter and topped with a Marley Hair.


----------



## Charz

bronzebomb

nah after she made the size smaller for the same price without any explanation, I couldn't get down. CJ Smoothing Lotion is better anyways.


----------



## Ese88

I steamed with cj rehab today, my first thought on it are: it went on really nicely & had lots of slip, but when I rinsed it out my hair felt drier than normal so for now I'm not overly pleased, I may try it w/o steaming next time


----------



## bronzebomb

Charz said:


> @bronzebomb
> 
> nah after she made the size smaller for the same price without any explanation, I couldn't get down. CJ Smoothing Lotion is better anyways.


 
Thanks!  That's good to know.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Merinin' Divas!  What's Up? 

I just Moisturized with Claudie Quinoa & Coffee #1, Spritzed with Njoi Creations Herbal Tea Hair Spritz & Sealed with the last of Claudie Exlir.

Used up 1 Claudie Exlir.  Will be using Avosoya to Seal.


----------



## Eisani

Hey yall. I didnt fall asleep til 4, got up at 8:30 and now sitting in the parking lot of the rim shop waitong on this man to come out. In the mean time, I used up the HV Phyto today, but I havent rinsed yet. I'm tired and trying not to be evil but these folks are working my last nerve. 

Btw, I hate unsolicited opinions. Do I look like igaf about YOU not wearing bright polish? These are MY toes. Don't look if you don't like it wainch (yes, wainch). Rant over- I need a nap lol!


----------



## Minty

Sleep is a necessary thing. HaHaHaHa Eisani.


----------



## beautyaddict1913

Morning ladies! Where are yall this morning? All of your lights are out lol. Yesterday evening I took my weave down and I loved the results of the braid out! The stylist did a light flat iron before she braided my hair to make the braids stay flat (I wasnt really feeling that but I had not used heat since September so I didn't protest). My hair is so greasy because I had been using Mixed Greens on my scalp the past few days. I do not want to wash my hair because I really like it but Im sure once the humidity hit it tonight I will be up bright and early to wash lol. I put the results in my siggy! Be back later to check in with yall!


----------



## 13StepsAhead

Afternoon divas!
I got 2day hair of my twist out. It's HOT out so I'm about to go in the house and spritz with DM moisture mist before I come back out.


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## chebaby

It's hot as a b!tch out here. I mean got dang I got 3 shades darker just today. I wanted a tan anyway lol.


----------



## 13StepsAhead

So I didn't get the gallon of HV my sister had to get that on her own. Im still working on this last gallon I purchased. Also, my AY order will be delivered today.


----------



## beautyaddict1913

IDareT'sHair said:


> @bronzebomb
> 
> Okay  here's a few things I haven't tried (Since You Asked)
> 
> DevaCurl
> Kinky Curly
> Ms. Jessie's
> Curls
> Ambrosia
> Natural Genesis
> Blended Beauty
> Donna Marie
> 
> I'm sure there are others....................


 
I understand why you havent tried some of these lol...but you would like the Donna Marie buttercream as a moisturizer....reminds me of the Komaza hair cream!


----------



## 13StepsAhead

beautyaddict1913 said:


> I understand why you havent tried some of these lol...but you would like the *Donna Marie buttercream* as a moisturizer....reminds me of the Komaza hair cream!


 
I 2nd the DM Buttercream I have one more jar left  and beautyaddict1913 your hair looks beautiful!


----------



## Shay72

chebaby said:


> It's hot as a b!tch out here. I mean got dang I got 3 shades darker just today. I wanted a tan anyway lol.


I just got back in and these folks whose speed limit=slow need to stay their a$$es home when it is this cotdam hot!!! 



13StepsAhead said:


> @beautyaddict1913 your hair looks beautiful!


ITA


----------



## Eisani

Finally home, showered again and rinsed my hair and rocking a WnG. I'm about to lay down for a few hours. Boo says he wants to go out for dinner and a movie but I really just wanna stay home and watch a movie. I'll see how I feel after I wake up. Nappy time!


----------



## 13StepsAhead

hey ladies I'm in the house bored because I'm trying to stay away from outside until the sun starts to go down. so I decided to do my hair; I pre-pooed/detangled with HV vatika frosting and moist-pro, shampood w/ giovanni TTT and now I'm Dcing with AE garlic mask z(scalp only) and Jessicurl WDT. When I 1st tried the WDT I didn't like it at all, it didn't give me an oz of slip and my hair felt dry afterwards; however, this time it gave my amazing slip appling it, we'll see how it reacts once I rinse it out.


----------



## beautyaddict1913

13StepsAhead thank u! I just checked out ur album and tell me WHY I thought that was u in ur avi lmaaooo! I was like this older lady gets her haul on lol! But I tried Jessicurl WDT while I was transitioning and it didnt do much for me. I didnt have any ill-effects but I compare everything to Sitrinillah! I may as well stop buying other DC's but thats my fave products....I used to love leave-ins but so many of those have not lived up to my expectations!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

beautyaddict1913  Yes, I lurves your Hurr!  Real Cute Beauty.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby  Did Your Box Come?


----------



## chebaby

hey T, yea i got mybox. thanx so much. i just got in the house so i was hoping nothing melted since its so hot out.
i had no idea the hibiscus was going to be so thick(or that you were even sending one. thank you). im thinking about deep conditioning today with the hibiscus because my hair is a mess. but i plan on leaving the house tomorrow so i dont know if i should do my hair today or not.
also that green conditioner looks and smells yummy.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Haven't checked the mail yet....Wonder if my HV, Claudie or AveYou came? 

Too soon for ASIAN.


----------



## chebaby

my enso, the first one, shipped today so i hope to have it early next week. and maybe the second order by the end of the week.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby  Glad errthang arrived.

My HV says it _Out For_ _Delivery_.  So, I need to check my mail because of the Heat.  Hopefully it just hasn't been updated to "Delivered".

I need to go look.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby  I can't wait for you to try out the Hibiscus. 

You love Hibiscus in your Hair, so you should love it.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby  Glad errthang arrived.
> 
> My HV says it _Out For_ _Delivery_.  So, I need to check my mail because of the Heat.  Hopefully it just hasn't been updated to "Delivered".
> 
> I need to go look.


i hope your HV comes soon. nothing like getting a package in the mail and everything is melted


IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby  I can't wait for you to try out the Hibiscus.
> 
> You love Hibiscus in your Hair, so you should love it.


girl i looked at it and instantly wanted to use it. im thinking about using it today and leaving it on most of the day. im soooooo tired and drained. ive been out all day and its just not pretty out there

beautyaddict1913, i agree your hair is beautiful.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

HijabiFlygirl 

So, HFlygirl, that 1 Product gave you an allergic reaction, so you SOLD ALL OF IT?????........


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Lemme Go Check My Mail.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Welp.  The "Greenies" Have Arrived! 

I'm happy.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

beautyaddict1913 chebaby

What Ya'll Doin'?


----------



## beautyaddict1913

My Claudie's hasnt come yet either, but I know it will soon! Its not like Im going to be trying any of it soon...its hard to use up products and never touch the others...I have so many things that I have yet to try because I have been doing that lol...but its the most logical thing to do! I am stepping up my gym game again and I think I will try wet bunning and rinsing with conditioner each morning for the rest of the summer! But Im right back in weave the first week in August  I may go back to the same stylist so I can get another braid out lol (2 styles for 1 price lol). Can yall believe summer is almost over!? Fall starts around Halloween here, so I will probably still be able to wet bun and wash n go with condish each morning until then!


----------



## beautyaddict1913

IDareT'sHair said:


> @beautyaddict1913 @chebaby
> 
> What Ya'll Doin'?


 
I am getting ready to go to a birthday dinner tonight! I am not really sure what I will wear yet, but I will figure it out in a few minutes lol! What are u up to? And how long did it take u to get thru that bottle of Claudie's Elixir? Its taking forever for me  But I dont get to use it on a regular basis, but I am assuming it works!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

beautyaddict1913  about a year maybe or longer?  It's a big bottle.  And I was using other things in between.

You shouldn't have any problem finding anything to wear because you've been Shoppin', Shoppin', Shoppin'


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @beautyaddict1913 @chebaby
> 
> What Ya'll Doin'?


nothing much. i was trying to clean out my oil basket since i dont keep oils in it no more. i need the extra space for conditioners but the basket has a bunch of spilled oil in it and its hard to clean
i guess i can soak it. maybe clean it with the water hose  cause my conditioners need a house.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@chebaby Hey...Speaking of Oils did you smell the Avosoya?


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby Hey...Speaking of Oils did you smell the Avosoya?


i did, and i like the smell. its much lighter than the cocasta. i cant put my finger on the scent but its very nice


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> i did, and i like the smell. its much lighter than the cocasta. *i cant put my finger on the scent but its very nice*


 
chebaby  You're Right.  I kept wondering if it smelled like a lighter version of the Almond Glaze scent.  But it does smell "familiar"


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby  You're Right.  I kept wondering if it smelled like a lighter version of the Almond Glaze scent.  But it does smell "familiar"


i actually think cocasta doesnt smell that different than almond glaze lol.

im about to smooth on the hibiscus conditioner now. ill let you know how it goes on. and by the way, the smell(summer melon) is so yummy


----------



## chebaby

oh and last night i co washed with the last of my AO GPB. no back ups. im going to whole foods tomorrow to get some more wheat grass so ill pick up som GPB along with giovanni sas.


----------



## 13StepsAhead

Hey ladies, I fianally finished my twist took almost 2hrs. Ive been experimenting with different combinations of moisturizers and stylers to see what gives me the best results and less frizz after day3. Today I used Oyin hair dew, IC fantasia gel and topped it off with CJ CIAB. So far so good, I forgot how much I loved the hair dew, but this bottle is almost gone and it will probably be a re-purchase somewhere down the line.



beautyaddict1913 said:


> @13StepsAhead thank u! I just checked out ur album and *tell me WHY I thought that was u in ur avi lmaaooo! I was like this older lady gets her haul on lol*! But I tried Jessicurl WDT while I was transitioning and it didnt do much for me. I didnt have any ill-effects but I compare everything to Sitrinillah! I may as well stop buying other DC's but thats my fave products....I used to love leave-ins but so many of those have not lived up to my expectations!


@ the bolded. That's my nana's hair; I took that pic when I 1st started my hair journey as inspiration. I wish I could keep my reggie as simple as she does (wash, condition, carefree curl, olive oil and buns)


----------



## beautyaddict1913

chebaby said:


> oh and last night i co washed with the last of my AO GPB. no back ups. im going to whole foods tomorrow to get some more wheat grass so ill pick up som GPB along with giovanni sas.


 
other than mixing with milk how are u using wheat grass? I remember taking wheat grass shots in high school with my yt friends lol.....for energy....have u seen a difference?


----------



## Brownie518

Hey ladies...I'm just lounging catching up on True Blood. Got the AC bumpin! I plan to do my hair in a few. 
T, the elixir you sealed with...does it have sulfur in it?

Sent from my EVO Shift


----------



## divachyk

Nothing to report; just chilling this weekend. Thinking of attempting self-trimming after doing my hair tomorrow. Anyone have good suggestions or tutorials? Think Feye's method seem to be the most popular.

The dh loved my Pink Sugar smelling hair.


----------



## chebaby

beautyaddict1913 said:


> other than mixing with milk how are u using wheat grass? I remember taking wheat grass shots in high school with my yt friends lol.....for energy....have u seen a difference?


ive only been taking it for about 3 days so the only thing ive noticed is that it does clean you out  i havent noticed any energy yet but i hope it kicks in.


----------



## chebaby

so i have the hibiscus conditioner in now. i put it on dry hair and it goes on really slick and easy. when i rinse i will cleanse with daily fix and condition and detangle with cj argan olive conditioner. and then braid in my two braids with dew and bsp on the ends.


----------



## Minty

IDareT'sHair said:


> @HijabiFlygirl
> 
> So, HFlygirl, that 1 Product gave you an allergic reaction, so you SOLD ALL OF IT?????........



IDareT'sHair - I'm selling all that have the same preservative. I narrowed it down to the type of preservative they use and its not the same for all their products. I'm keeping the Aloe/Marshmallow


----------



## 13StepsAhead

just got an email from HV and the will be having a back to school sale in mid august. No percentage reported but the entire stock will be on sale. I sure hope the greenies are still around.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## mkd

Whew we just got back in town a few hours ago.  I am about to wash and roller set my hair 

beautyaddict1913, your hair looks very pretty. 

Brownie518, I am about to watch true blood while I sit under the dryer.


----------



## Shay72

Did ya'll notice Enso is selling bulk/salon sizes now?

Ordered from Curly Kinks. I love the owner's youtube channel. I know chebaby does too. I got samples of the coil jam, curl refresh, and the satin roots leave in/detangler. I have high hopes for the detangler because it has slippery elm, btms, and marshmallow root in it .


----------



## Brownie518

Shay72 said:


> Did ya'll notice Enso is selling bulk/salon sizes now?
> 
> Ordered from Curly Kinks. I love the owner's youtube channel. I know @chebaby does too. I got samples of the coil jam, curl refresh, and the satin roots leave in/detangler. I have* high hopes for the detangler because it has slippery elm, btms, and marshmallow root in it *.



I love those ingredients! 

So lately I've used up Claudie's Deep Moisturizing 16oz, HTN Moisture Boost conditioner, and right now I'm sitting here in the last of my jar of Oh So Sexy Avocado & Silk.


----------



## Minty

Washed hair with Tressame (sp) Deep Cleanse and 2nd wash w/Elucence. DC w/AO Rose Mosqueta.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Just Moisturized with Hairveda's Whipped Ends Hydration.


----------



## chebaby

Shay72, yea i like her YT channel but i dont think ill be purchasing her products. im more inclined to buy butters and creams than gels.

so i rinsed out the hibiscus conditioner(after what? 4-6 hours, cant remember) then cleansed with daily fix and condition and detangled with cj argan and olive conditioner. my hair is so soft and fluff. i moisturized with HV whipped ends hydration and now im drying in a towel.
the hibiscus is nice. it relly softened my hair. i dont think i would co wash with it, its so thick that for me it would be strickly for deep conditioning. the only thick conditioner i use for co washing is darcys pumpkin conditioner(which i got in the mail today).

i finished my argan and olive and wont repurchase anytime soon.


----------



## divachyk

Today I moisturized the dh's hair with Blue Malva and sealed with Vatika Frosting. I massaged his scalp.  He loves visiting Diva's salon. Mama takes great care of her baby.


----------



## Ese88

Yesterday my mum and sis helped style my hair. My sis did twists in the back and my mum cornrowed the front with the ends twisted. This is the first time I will be rocking a natural hair style since wearing it when it was a boy cut after my twa


----------



## Charz

I'm under the steamer with CJ repair me.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Mernin' D's

Getting ready to Steam with Jasmines A&S in _Honey Pear_

Cowashed with _"We Love Green"_

Will M&S with Claudie Quinoa and Hairveda's Avosoya Oil.

_*possibly won't use up anything"_  Next wash day may finish up "We Love Green" have backups.


----------



## Charz

Used up QB OHHB. I have 2 backups!


----------



## Shay72

Well I've finally decided to give up on sticking to just a few product lines. It ain't happening. I get bored easily and I want what I want when I want it. My compromise is I will only buy things on sale and if not on sale only samples when I want to try something new. That means for some items I will completely run out of them. That is okay. I purposely buy products that do the same thing for me. For example Komaza's Shea Butter Lotion, Oyin's Hair Dew, Darcy's Botanicals Coconut & Lemongrass Transitioning Cream and Hairveda's Whipped Ends Hydration do the exact same thing for my hair. I also buy products that I use for several different purposes. For example the DB's Transitioning Cream can now be used as a moisturizer and as a detangler. 

Right now I am interested in trying Curl Junkie and Alaffia products.

Curlmart
Coupon Code: Frizz15
Good until 8/31/11


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72  So, I read your Review in the Cowash Challenge Thread about _"We Love Green."_

Affalia gets alot of 'mixed' reviews.  Many not so good.  Did you ever look at Camille Rose?  I can't wait to whip them out.

My Claudie will ship tomorrow.  YAY!


----------



## 13StepsAhead

Afternoon Divas  so I let my mom use one of my Jasmine's Hibiscus DCers and she said it gave her a burning/tingling sensation  this is on of my relatively newer jars so I'm going to test it out next wash day to see if I have the same reaction. I have not experienced this with the other jars I have, so I hope she didn't mess up with the formulas because I have quite a few to get through.

ETA: if I have the same reaction I will e-mail her to see what gives.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

13StepsAhead  13 I noticed that same reaction with the Citrusy Stuff. 

What 'Scent' was it?


----------



## 13StepsAhead

IDareT'sHair it was coconut cream smoothie. This is kind of sad becausee if I get the same reaction I will probably start searching for another staple DCer


----------



## IDareT'sHair

13StepsAhead said:


> @IDareT'sHair *it was coconut cream smoothie*. This is kind of sad becausee if I get the same reaction I will probably start searching for another staple DCer


 
13StepsAhead  WOW!  Interesting.  Not sure if I have that one.  Keep me posted. 

I steamed today with Avocado & Silk in Honey Pear and was drooling at the Love I have for Jasmines Conditioner(s) and Scents.  So, that is too bad.

I will rotate Honey Pear & Wild Strawberry.  _*Part of my Personal Summer Use Up Line Up*  _I also pulled Lemon Sugar in too and another "Summer Scent".  I hope I don't have any problem with the Lemon.

I've never had any negative reactions thus far from any of her products.  I hated that it happened to me with HTN DC'er. 

Cause you know I STANS for HTN, but couldn't use that one.  *le sigh*


----------



## IDareT'sHair

13StepsAhead  I got the e-mail on HV's August "Back To School" Sale.  I think I'll get about 4/5 Amala Cream Rinses and maybe some more Cocosta.  

I wonder if VF will be out then?  If so, I'll pick up 1 or 2 of those.

I'm set on HV.  I have about 5 Moist 24/7 and about the same number of Acai's & MoistPROs.  

And I've lost count of My Baby Daddy Sitrinillah.


----------



## 13StepsAhead

IDareT'sHair I will definietly keep you posted. I hope it was just a bad batch, but that's still kind of scary; I don't want to worry about my DCer burning me especially since it's supposed to be all natural.


----------



## 13StepsAhead

IDareT'sHair said:


> @13StepsAhead I got the e-mail on HV's August "Back To School" Sale. I think I'll get about 4/5 Amala Cream Rinses and maybe some more Cocosta.
> 
> I* wonder if VF will be out then*? If so, I'll pick up 1 or 2 of those.
> 
> I'm set on HV. I have about 5 Moist 24/7 and about the same number of Acai's & MoistPROs.
> 
> And I've lost count of My Baby Daddy Sitrinillah.


 
I hope so because I only have 1 jar left and I will definitely stock up.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@13StepsAhead I spoke too soon. 

I just realized I have 2 (unopened) Alama Cream Rinses, so I'd only get about 3-4 more.........

ETA:  I have 2 unopened Jars of VF, I'd get 2 more.


----------



## 13StepsAhead

IDareT'sHair said:


> @13StepsAhead I spoke too soon.
> 
> I just realized I have2 (unopened) Alama Cream Rinses,so I'd only get about 3-4 more.........
> 
> ETA: I have 2 unopened Jars of VF, I'd get 2 more.


 
I would get some more of the amala cream rinses, but I have so much CJ daily fix already.


----------



## robot.

hey ladies.

i had a stressful night so i crocheted.  it really helped to clear my mind. here's the cowl i just completed for my bestie: 







i know, i have the nerve to gift her a scarf in the middle of a dayum heat wave.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@robot. Excellent Work Ro. 

You Gone hafta' make me one of them in the Fall. Preferably Black. (I wear alot of black in Fall/Winter). I'll pay you.

ETA:  Hmp. Chile them need to be on Esty


----------



## robot.

IDareT'sHair said:


> @robot. Excellent Work Ro.
> 
> You Gone hafta' make me one of them in the Fall. Preferably Black. (I wear alot of black in Fall/Winter). *I'll pay you*.
> 
> ETA:  Hmp. Chile them need to be on Esty



thanks!

and you got some nerve. it'll be my pleasure.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

robot.  Gurl Hursh.  I know you in College. 

You Needs Yo' Monneeee


----------



## IDareT'sHair

13StepsAhead  I only got 2 of the Daily Fix, but I do have several WEN I'll be playing around with this Fall/Winter.erplexed 

(I hope I like it.  It gets such "Mixed Reviews" either folx Lurve it or they Hate it -- no in-betweens on that one). 

I have 1 or 2 BFH Cleansers to use up as well as a Coupla' ASIAN Coconut Cowashers and I just got the Cleansing Pudding to try.erplexed

I'll still get the Amala Rinses (since I rarely use 'Poo) and I may try 1-2 of the Enso Cleansers as well.  Not sure just yet.


----------



## divachyk

@robot., Excellent work. I want to learn how to crotchet. And, ahem, I'd take one in the summer or winter!! Shoot, what's the price???? ETA: Hope your stressful moment has passed and you now have a moment of peace.


----------



## robot.

divachyk said:


> @robot., Excellent work. I want to learn how to crotchet. And, ahem, I'd take one in the summer or winter!! Shoot, what's the price???? ETA: Hope your stressful moment has passed and you now have a moment of peace.


thank you so much!

and i taught myself! there was this really awesome book i used, "teach yourself visually: crocheting." i've had/used other books and this one was the best. YT is great for "fancier" stitches (and basics, really).

and i'm taking the day to calm myself, work on a few projects, clean.  thanks.



IDareT'sHair said:


> robot.  Gurl Hursh.  I know you in College.
> 
> You Needs Yo' Monneeee



 i'd be more than happy to make some for you both! but i can't charge...i think just paying for the yarn would be a much better agreement.


----------



## 13StepsAhead

IDareT'sHair said:


> @13StepsAhead I only got 2 of the Daily Fix, but *I do have several WEN I'll be playing around with this Fall/Winter*.erplexed
> 
> (I hope I like it. It gets such "Mixed Reviews" either folx Lurve it or they Hate it -- no in-betweens on that one).
> 
> I have 1 or 2 BFH Cleansers to use up as well as a Coupla' ASIAN Coconut Cowashers and I just got the Cleansing Pudding to try.erplexed
> 
> I'll still get the Amala Rinses (since I rarely use 'Poo) and I may try 1-2 of the Enso Cleansers as well. Not sure just yet.


I really wanted to try WEN Fig, but with that price I'll just stick with the daily fix.



robot. said:


> hey ladies.
> 
> i had a stressful night so i crocheted.  it really helped to clear my mind. here's the cowl i just completed for my bestie:
> 
> 
> i know, i* have the nerve to gift her a scarf in the middle of a dayum heat wave*.


 I would gladly take one of those in the middle of summer if I were your friend; that thang is BEAUTIFUL!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

13StepsAhead  I hear it's all in the # of Pumps and the Rinsing.


----------



## Shay72

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Shay72 So, I read your Review in the Cowash Challenge Thread about _"We Love Green."_
> 
> Affalia gets alot of 'mixed' reviews. Many not so good. Did you ever look at Camille Rose? I can't wait to whip them out.
> 
> My Claudie will ship tomorrow. YAY!


 
I used it as a dc after my protein tx today. I will let you know after my hair completely dries.

I looked at the Camille Rose website once because one of the youtubers I subscribe to reviewed 1 of her products. I wasn't interested. I don't even remember what she was selling.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72  Re: Camille Rose I got the SOYlicious, the Algae Masque and the Jaszlyn (or something like that) conditioner.

I wanted to possibly try the "Growth Oil" and maybe the Hair Milk, but never purchased.  The 15% is still on tho' code = mnh1


----------



## mkd

Hi everybody!  

My roller set came out so pretty.  I am getting really good at them if I do say so myself.  What else is hv going to have on sale?  I want sitrinilla and vf!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

mkd said:


> Hi everybody!
> 
> My roller set came out so pretty. I am getting really good at them if I do say so myself. *What else is hv going to have on sale?* I want sitrinilla and vf!


 
@mkd 

The e-mail said "Entire Stock"


----------



## mkd

When is the sale IDareT'sHair?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

mkd said:


> *When is the sale* @IDareT'sHair?


 
mkd  Mid-August "Back To School Sale"  She didn't give any specific dates.  Just "Mid August"


----------



## chebaby

hey ladies
i got second day hair today and i wasnt even trying lol. didnt even sleep with anything on my head. and my hair still feels soft. a tiny bit dry but thats because i just got back in from being in the sun.
later on i will co wash with cj smoothing conditioner, and use dew and sweet hair pudding to do my two braids.
ETA: not sweet hair pudding, i meant to say burnt sugar pomade.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby  Chello Che!

I did a quick DB Haul.  Just a little Sunday Haul


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby  Chello Che!
> 
> I did a quick DB Haul.  Just a little Sunday Haul


hey lady
what did you get?
im still thinking about getting a transitioning cream and maybe another pumpkin conditioner.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> hey lady
> *what did you get?*
> im still thinking about getting a transitioning cream and maybe another pumpkin conditioner.


 

@chebaby

1 Transitioning Cream
1 Shea Butter Lotion
1 Cherry Oil
1 Pumpkin Conditioner
1 Cleansing Conditioner

Tis All

I shoulda' gotten 2 Transitioning and 2 Cherry Oils....oh well maybe next time. 15% Code _Queen_

I also did a mini Claudie Haul.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Wednesday I'll

Cowash with "We Love Green"
Roux Mendex
Steam with Jasmine A&S in _"Wild Strawberry"_
Bear Fruit Hair Green Tea & Apple Shine Rinse
Detangle, Leave-In, M&S


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> 1 Transitioning Cream
> 1 Shea Butter Lotion
> 1 Cherry Oil
> 1 Pumpkin Conditioner
> 1 Cleansing Conditioner
> 
> Tis All
> 
> I shoulda' gotten 2 Transitioning and 2 Cherry Oils....oh well maybe next time. 15% Code _Queen_
> 
> I also did a mini Claudie Haul.


im glad you got you cherry oil good haul
i just did a tiny haul from mynaturalhairstore. i finally got the mhc buttery soy and the olive you deep conditioner. i also got a AV whipped gelly and bee mine luscious(again lol).


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> im glad you got you cherry oil good haul
> *i just did a tiny haul from mynaturalhairstore.* i finally got the mhc buttery soy and the olive you deep conditioner. i also got a AV whipped gelly and *bee mine luscious(again lol).*


 
chebaby

Yeah, I Love that Cherry Oil

Glad you got the Buttery Soy!

It'll be a minute before I buy/try Luscious Again.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

From Claudie I got:

Satin Hair Lotion
Ends Insurance #2
Quinoa & Coffe #1
Detangling Hair Spritz
Isha Hair Cream


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Yeah, I Love that Cherry Oil
> 
> Glad you got the Buttery Soy!
> 
> It'll be a minute before I buy/try Luscious Again.


yea a lot of people arent happy with it. but the ingredients looks the same to me so i hope to still love it. its amazing on twists, even though i dont twist anymore.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@chebaby The Luscious.  Yeah, it didn't seems as Moisturizing as it use to be.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby The Luscious.  Yeah, it didn't seems as Moisturizing as it use to be.


well i hope it hasnt changed. every time i used it i did so in conjunction with the curly butter. i dont think ive ever used it alone.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby  I'm totally convinced it's good to step away from things for a while & pull it back out later.

I'm in love with Jasmine Conditioners all over again.  OMGee my Steaming Session with that Honey Pear was great!  Can't wait to Steam with Wild Strawberry Wednesday.  

Sometimes you really do need to take a break from stuff and come back to it.  I can't wait to pull out the Hibiscus Again.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby  I'm totally convinced it's good to step away from things for a while & pull it back out later.
> 
> I'm in love with Jasmine Conditioners all over again.  OMGee my Steaming Session with that Honey Pear was great!  Can't wait to Steam with Wild Strawberry Wednesday.
> 
> Sometimes you really do need to take a break from stuff and come back to it.  I can't wait to pull out the Hibiscus Again.


i agree. im starting back co washing with the shea rinse the middle of this week and the a&s on sunday.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@chebaby That's probably why I can't have Fast & Hard "Staples" 

I may have staples such as certain Protein DC'ers, Reconstructors, Moisturizers, DC'ers etc....

But not 1 or 2. 

Not sure if I could.erplexed Would get 'bored' too easy.

Plus I like to Revisit stuff.


----------



## 13StepsAhead

I want to buy something already and I haven't even statretd my no-buy


----------



## chebaby

T, i used to have some staples that i knew i would always use. but within the last few months things have changed so much.
AO GPB, kckt and giovanni are stalpes i know will always be around but even the dew isnt working the same. i still have a big 16oz bottle to go through so i hope it starts back to working.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@chebaby There will always be stuff I'll have/keep....but I mean like having/using just 1 Thing errday all day. .... 

Even though it's 'working', it's still good to venture out sometimes from Coconut Oil & Wata!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

aluv 13StepsAhead

What Ya'll Doin'?

So 13 You Going on your August "No-Buy"?  When are you Starting?  

Are you gone get some HV Mid-August?


----------



## aluv

IDareT'sHair said:


> @aluv @13StepsAhead
> 
> What Ya'll Doin'?
> 
> So 13 You Going on your August "No-Buy"? When are you Starting?
> 
> Are you gone get some HV Mid-August?


 
IDareT'sHair -- Just here lurking, with deep conditioner in my hair & plastic cap.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

aluv  What are you DC'ing with?


----------



## 13StepsAhead

IDareT'sHair said:


> @aluv @13StepsAhead
> 
> What Ya'll Doin'?
> 
> So 13 You Going on your August "No-Buy"? When are you Starting?
> 
> Are you gone get some HV Mid-August?


 
Nothing much ova here IDareT'sHair. My no-buy starts tomorrow, but if HV has a sale before my 30-days is over than I'm still going to get my VF.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

13StepsAhead  Yeah, you need to set some parameters for Sales etc...there are just certain _'deals'_ you'd be crazy to pass up.

But buying for the sake of buying w/o any discount or real need....nah

*hmp listen at me, and i ain't even in it*


----------



## 13StepsAhead

IDareT'sHair said:


> @13StepsAhead Yeah, you need to set some parameters for Sales etc...there are just certain _'deals'_ you'd be crazy to pass up.
> 
> *But buying for the sake of buying w/o any discount or real need....nah*
> 
> *hmp listen at me, and i ain't even in it*


 
IDareT'sHair you're absolutely right @ the 1st bolded. I have way too much stuff (particularly of the same product); today I inventoried my products and I was like WTF why do I have 6 bottles of this  sad part is I would buy more if it was on sale. So I'm gonna try to only buy on sales if I absolutely need iterplexed

@2nd bolded; at least you know what you have to do.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

13StepsAhead said:


> @IDareT'sHair you're absolutely right @ the 1st bolded. I have way too much stuff (particularly of the same product); today *I inventoried my products and I was like WTF why do I have 6 bottles of this  sad part is I would buy more if it was on sale.* So I'm gonna try to only buy on sales if I absolutely need iterplexed


 
13StepsAhead  Yeah....I know exactly what you're saying right here........


----------



## 13StepsAhead

IDareT'sHair I'm just glad that multiples like that are my staple products (which is only comprised of 2-3lines). I'm really trying to get rid of things that I will not re-purchase.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

13StepsAhead  That's Smart (getting rid of things you're not going to repurchase). 

Hope you use up all that stuff that won't be repurchase.  That will make you feel so much better.


----------



## aluv

IDareT'sHair said:


> @aluv What are you DC'ing with?


 
T - I ended up using Keracare Humecto to DC.  I just finished rinsing out and moisturized with Enso Aloe Spritz, then Marshmallow LI & sealed w Avosoya.  Got 4 braids and airdrying.


----------



## 13StepsAhead

IDareT'sHair said:


> @13StepsAhead That's Smart (getting rid of things you're not going to repurchase).
> 
> *Hope you use up all that stuff that won't be repurchase*. That will make you feel so much better.


 

IDareT'sHair I hope so too


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby There will always be stuff I'll have/keep....*but I mean like having/using just 1 Thing errday all day.* ....
> 
> Even though it's 'working', it's still good to venture out sometimes from Coconut Oil & Wata!


oh no i could never do the bolded


----------



## IDareT'sHair

aluv said:


> T - I ended up using Keracare Humecto to DC. I just finished rinsing out and moisturized with Enso Aloe Spritz, then Marshmallow LI & sealed w Avosoya. *Got 4 braids and airdrying*.


 
@aluv You're Relaxed aren't you A?


13StepsAhead said:


> @IDareT'sHair *I hope so too*


 
@13StepsAhead I think so. I know I was relieved when I got rid of all those Dominican Conditioners I had.



chebaby said:


> *oh no i could never do the bolded*


 
@chebaby Gurl..... Me Either.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Imma Rotate the rest of my Enso's Marshmallow & Moss Serum and Tiiva Growth Oil.  

I should finish up the Enso sometime this week (Just a tiny bit left).  And I have 1 back-up of each.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Do you All think You've had a Summer Growth Spurt?


----------



## 13StepsAhead

I'm really loving this new reggie, but I'm not using up products as fast as I was before. I think it may be time for some giveaways


----------



## 13StepsAhead

IDareT'sHair said:


> Do you All think You've had a Summer Growth Spurt?


 
I think I may have had one because my hair is the same length before I did my last 1" trim


----------



## chebaby

of i havent had a growth spurt then my hair is seriously playing tricks on me lol. i think ive had one. above all that i just like the way my hangs now.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I sure hope I've had one. I think I may have. I'll wait until Labor Day Weekend to make my decision. 

Hopefully, I'll have a Spurt and Used up all the products I wanted to.

I know I'll use up the Claudie Quinoa & Enso Serum before the week is out.

And I may finish up 1 jar of Greenie.


----------



## Brownie518

I think I did get a spurt, too. Hmph, that mess got caught on the seat belt and rolled right up with the belt the other day! Damn near snatched myself bald!! I had to pull over and SO had to slowly unroll the belt (and hair).  

Speaking of revisiting, Jasmine's A&S is the s**t! I'll be DCing with it again this week, and probably the next. And so is Dumb Blonde Reconstructor.


----------



## Brownie518

@IDareT'sHair - have you used the Camille Rose algae mask, yet?

I think I'll use it as a pre poo this week.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

No Girl.  You know it takes me a while to use stuff.  I don't know when I'll use that?  Maybe not until Fall. 

Right now, I'm focusing on using up some of my Jasmine.

Yeah, Imma stay on that A&S for a minute.  Hard.


----------



## chebaby

Brownie518 said:


> I think I did get a spurt, too. Hmph, that mess got caught on the seat belt and rolled right up with the belt the other day! Damn near snatched myself bald!! I had to pull over and SO had to slowly unroll the belt (and hair).
> 
> Speaking of revisiting, Jasmine's A&S is the s**t! I'll be DCing with it again this week, and probably the next. And so is Dumb Blonde Reconstructor.


wow that sounds like a major growth spurt.

jasmines is the bomb all day long

i still havent done my hair yet. i dont feel like it. i just feel like laying down and chillin'. but if i dont do it ill have to wash and go tomorrow and i dont feel like that either.

i know i will use up cj smoothing conditioner soon. i have a half bottle im working on now. i have a back up so im good. i wish the smoothing conditioner and smoothing lotion came in a bigger size.


----------



## 13StepsAhead

Brownie518 said:


> I think I did get a spurt, too. Hmph, that mess got caught on the seat belt and rolled right up with the belt the other day! Damn near snatched myself bald!! I had to pull over and SO had to slowly unroll the belt (and hair).
> 
> Speaking of revisiting, Jasmine's A&S is the s**t! I'll be DCing with it again this week, and probably the next. And so is *Dumb Blonde Reconstructor*.


 
This stuff right here is the bomb.com


----------



## divachyk

Some days I feel like a lightweight in comparison to you all. I can't keep up with your hair schedules, wash routines, and purchases. I'm won't be running with the big dogs for a bit...this little pup is gonna stay on the porch until a must-have sale rolls around.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Yep.  Dumb Blonde is a Great Product.  And it smells good too.

Laughin' divachyk  Yeah...We Do Get Down Up in this Thread.


----------



## aluv

IDareT'sHair said:


> @aluv You're Relaxed aren't you A?
> 
> 
> IDareT'sHair -- Yes, I am a self-relaxer (bonestraight).


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518 @divachyk (and others) What did you think of HV "We Love Green?" Have you both tried yet?

ETA: Claudie is closed until August 8th


----------



## Brownie518

13StepsAhead said:


> This stuff right here is the bomb.com



Yes it is. I got that 25 ouncer from stockngo for cheap. They have 25% off hair products this weekend too, I believe. Their Joico Moisture Recovery Balm is only 10.99...


----------



## divachyk

IDareT'sHair - haven't tried it yet. Wanted to try it this weekend as a cowash but time got away from me. Tomorrow is a must-do-my-hair day no matter what....and I need a good steaming. Will try the greenie later on and will update you with my thoughts.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

aluv said:


> @IDareT'sHair -- *Yes, I am a self-relaxer (bonestraight)*.


 
aluv Okay I thought so. 

So, does the 2 Braids give you a Braid-Out Or what style do you achieve from this?

So now I think it's:

You
Me
Brownie
Divachyk
HijabiFlyGirl

That are Relaxed.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518 @divachyk (and others) What did you think of HV "We Love Green?" Have you both tried yet?
> 
> ETA: Claudie is closed until August 8th



I haven't tried it yet. It was so hot this week, I left my hair lookin a mess. I did a quick cowash with some BFH and left it. I'll try it next weekend maybe. 

I have to go remind myself what all I ordered from Miss Claudie...


----------



## aluv

IDareT'sHair said:


> I sure hope I've had one. I think I may have. I'll wait until Labor Day Weekend to make my decision.
> 
> Hopefully, I'll have a Spurt and Used up all the products I wanted to.
> 
> I know I'll use up the Claudie Quinoa & Enso Serum before the week is out.
> 
> And I may finish up 1 jar of Greenie.


 
IDareT'sHair - How many uses will u get out of Greenie?
I can't be sure of a summer spurt, I'm w/you, will decide in September to be sure.  Hopefully, I can stay on track to up my cowashes to at least 4x a week to help it along.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> I haven't tried it yet. It was so hot this week, I left my hair lookin a mess. I did a quick cowash with some BFH and left it. I'll try it next weekend maybe.
> 
> *I have to go remind myself what all I ordered from Miss Claudie...*


 
@Brownie518 You & Me Both. It's been a minute. She told me it will Ship on Tuesday.

I know I got:

1 16 ounce Protein
1 Larger Quinoa #1
1 Fortifying DC'er
1 Mango Cream Rinse
1 Balancing Hair Lotion? *I think it's called that*

The 1st Order that I ordered. The One Today:

1 Satin Hair Lotion
1 Isha
1 Quinoa #1
1 Ends #2
1 Detangling Spray


----------



## 13StepsAhead

Brownie518 said:


> Yes it is. *I got that 25 ouncer from stockngo for cheap.* They have 25% off hair products this weekend too, I believe. Their Joico Moisture Recovery Balm is only 10.99...


I got the same size (well 2 of them) from TJMaxx.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

aluv said:


> @IDareT'sHair - *How many uses will u get out of Greenie?*


 
@aluv Not many.erplexed Maybe 3/4? What about you? 

I know I'll use it up Wednesday and that will only be 3.


----------



## aluv

IDareT'sHair said:


> @aluv Okay I thought so.
> 
> So, does the 2 Braids give you a Braid-Out Or what style do you achieve from this?
> 
> So now I think it's:
> 
> You
> Me
> Brownie
> Divachyk
> HijabiFlyGirl
> 
> That are Relaxed.


 
IDareT'sHair -- No, too hot for a braidout lately.  The 2 or 4 braids make it easier to moisturize and detangle.  I am just bunning for now.  For a braidout, I'll usually do 6 on each side.


----------



## Brownie518

13StepsAhead said:


> I got the same size (well 2 of them) from TJMaxx.



Yeah, I used to get mine there all the time but they haven't had it for a loooong time. 

Hey, whats the "giveaway" that Hairveda has if you've been a customer since 07-09?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@aluv Interesting. I can't wait to Fully Bun. I'm doing a mock-bun

@13StepsAhead I never think about looking in TJ Maxx for Dumb Blonde (but I haven't been in there either for a minute). 

I have 2 Tubes. Right now for Reconstructors I have open/rotating:

Tigi Dumb Blonde
Roux Mendex
Joico K-Pak
Nexxus Emergencee

Too many.


----------



## aluv

IDareT'sHair said:


> @aluv Not many.erplexed Maybe 3/4? What about you?
> 
> I know I'll use it up Wednesday and that will only be 3.


 
IDareT'sHair - Wow 3!!  You are very heavyhanded.  I am thinking 5 to 6!  I am going to use again tomorrow or Tuesday for my 4th use.

Do you wet your hair first?  You have plenty in stock, so it's ok, plus it's a decent price.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

aluv said:


> @IDareT'sHair - Wow 3!!  *You are very heavyhanded. I am thinking 5 to 6! I am going to use again tomorrow or Tuesday for my 4th use.*
> 
> *Do you wet your hair first?* You have plenty in stock, so it's ok, plus it's a decent price.


 
aluv  I am Gurl  I'll slow up on the next Jar. 

I had to get a 'feel for it'

Yeah, I always rinse my hair really well before applying product.


----------



## 13StepsAhead

Brownie518 said:


> Yeah, I used to get mine there all the time but they haven't had it for a loooong time.
> 
> Hey, whats the "*giveaway" that Hairveda has if you've been a customer since 07-09?*


 
I haven't heard of a giveaway...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

aluv you know HV's Balancing Rinse....well Brownie518 gets like 2-3 uses and I get like 7-8 (or more).

Interesting.erplexed  But yeah, I had to see how much Green it would take.  

I'll definitely make some adjustments (if I need to) on the next jar.  Hmp.  I might need all that.


----------



## 13StepsAhead

IDareT'sHair said:


> @aluv Interesting. I can't wait to Fully Bun. I'm doing a mock-bun
> 
> @13StepsAhead I never think about looking in TJ Maxx for Dumb Blonde (but I haven't been in there either for a minute).
> 
> I have 2 Tubes. Right now for Reconstructors I have open/rotating:
> 
> Tigi Dumb Blonde
> Roux Mendex
> Joico K-Pak
> Nexxus Emergencee
> 
> Too many.


 
@IDareT'sHair TJMaxx & Marshalls is where I get all of my tigi products from. I also find other random products from time to time (including the liter sizes of Joico).


----------



## IDareT'sHair

13StepsAhead  Good Info.  Thanks 13!


----------



## aluv

IDareT'sHair said:


> @aluv you know HV's Balancing Rinse....well @Brownie518 gets like 2-3 uses and I get like 7-8 (or more).
> 
> Interesting.erplexed But yeah, I had to see how much Green it would take.
> 
> I'll definitely make some adjustments (if I need to) on the next jar. Hmp. I might need all that.


 
IDareT'sHair - Yes, HV Balancing Rinse, I have gotten 7 - 8 uses.  I only brought 2 of them, didn't think they were all that, so I just use Braggs ACV & distilled water or Roux PC.


----------



## Brownie518

13StepsAhead said:


> I haven't heard of a giveaway...



They sent out an email. One part said Have you been with Hairveda since 2007-2009 and tells you to send an email. Once you're status is confirmed, you're eligible for some giveaway.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

aluv  I like it.  I also use Nexxus Ensure and now Bear Fruit Hair's Shine Rinses.  Green Tea & Apple and Red Wine.  I think I have 2 more HV's.

I do keep the Roux in stock as well.  Never tried just straight ACV w/Water.


----------



## 13StepsAhead

Brownie518 said:


> They sent out an email. One part said Have you been with Hairveda since 2007-2009 and tells you to send an email. Once you're status is confirmed, you're eligible for some giveaway.


 
All my eyes saw was mid-august sale and then I deleted the message That's a darn shame. I don't think I started buying from them until 2010 anyway.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I think I started buying from them when I joined in '09.  I sent the e-mail.


----------



## aluv

IDareT'sHair said:


> I think I started buying from them when I joined in '09. I sent the e-mail.


 
I started buying in 2008.  I just sent my e-mail.


----------



## Brownie518

I sent mine, too. 

It'll be on come August. I'll get some more rinses, some Hydrasilica, more CoCasta, and some body stuff.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Looking forward to some Packages this Week. 

I should have coming in:

AveYou
Claudie
ASIAN (sometime soon)
Darcy's Botancials
Che


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *It'll be on come August. I'll get some more rinses, some Hydrasilica, more CoCasta, and some body stuff.*


 
Brownie518

I just think I'll get 2 VF (if it's out) 3-4 Amala Cream Rinses, 1 Cocosta (a Methi Set - if it's cheap) and maybe an Almond Glaze.


----------



## Brownie518

I'm waiting on Claudie, Jasmine, Haute Look , and Sephora. No shipping notice from Claudie or Jasmine yet.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> Looking forward to some Packages this Week.
> 
> I should have coming in:
> 
> AveYou
> Claudie
> ASIAN (sometime soon)
> Darcy's Botancials
> Che


have you ever used jane carter conditioner? i was thinking of putting that in your box.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *have you ever used jane carter conditioner? i was thinking of putting that in your box.*


 
@chebaby No, you know I can't stand the smell of JC 

If you do, Imma send you 99 ORS Replenishing Packs..........


----------



## 13StepsAhead

The only package I have coming this week is from Nordstrom (my Clarisonic and liter of Philosophy exfoliating wash), then after that naturalista cosmetics but that won't be here for a while.


----------



## bronzebomb

I'm baggying with Shea Moisture Deep Treatment Masque.

I got a 32 ounce bottle of Honey Hemp, Small BSP and Juices and Berries from the bottling party today.  I think I am going to put the Honey Hemp in the  

I don't know why I kid myself.  I'm a junkie.  I will always purchase...  I can't wait for Komaza's next sale.  I'm so fickle.


----------



## chebaby

so i just got finished co washing with cj smoothing conditioner, i really love this stuff, then i used a ton of dew and my shea butter mix to braid. my shea mix is almost gone. i need to make more. this time it will be shea butter, evoo, wheat germ and hemp seed oil. i think ill leave out the coconut oil. i like coconut but i like to go back and forth between that and evoo. oh and ill add hello sugar scent


----------



## bronzebomb

I's so hot here I'm afraid that some of my products will melt if I order anything.  I'm going to wait until it cools off for KBB Creamylicious,


----------



## 13StepsAhead

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby No, you know I can't stand the smell of JC
> 
> If you do, Imma send you *99 ORS Replenishing Packs.*.........


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby No, you know I can't stand the smell of JC
> 
> If you do, Imma send you 99 ORS Replenishing Packs..........


wow you hate the jc smell that much
i cant remember what the conditioner smells like. the bottle is sealed. i think it smells fresh but its not the smell of the nourish and shine.
i know i hated the smell of the spray leave in


----------



## bronzebomb

chebaby said:


> wow you hate the jc smell that much
> i cant remember what the conditioner smells like. the bottle is sealed. i think it smells fresh but its not the smell of the nourish and shine.
> i know i hated the smell of the spray leave in


 
Nourish and Shine smells like lemon scented Pledge, but that texture is amazing.


----------



## chebaby

bronzebomb said:


> I's so hot here I'm afraid that some of my products will melt if I order anything.  I'm going to wait until it cools off for KBB Creamylicious,


this is actually the best time IMO to use the kbb cream. but it does melt a LOT in transit. in colder months this stuff makes my hair  feel like crap.


----------



## chebaby

i cant wait to try HV green conditioner. i might pre poo with it on sunday. i dont wanna use it up for co washing i want to deep treat with it. im not gonna use jasmines hibiscus for co washing either. just deep conditioning.


----------



## Brownie518

chebaby said:


> i cant wait to try HV green conditioner. i might pre poo with it on sunday. *i dont wanna use it up for co washing i want to deep treat with it.* im not gonna use jasmines hibiscus for co washing either. just deep conditioning.



@ bolded...I feel the same way. Prepooing with it is a good idea. 

And I love that Hibiscus for deep conditioning.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby Lawd I hated the smell of N&S.  I thought that was gone send me to the Dr.  I felt like FlyGirl after using that stuff.  All broke-out, red & itchy.

The scent is horrible. 

The N&S and the Leave-In.  They Stank like Weeds.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby Lawd I hated the smell of N&S.  I thought that was gone send me to the Dr.  I felt like FlyGirl after using that stuff.  All broke-out, red & itchy.
> 
> The scent is horrible.
> 
> The N&S and the Leave-In.  They Stank like Weeds.


 i like the smell of the n&s but the leave in that stuff was funkaaaayyy.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby Brownie518  Somebody said in the DC Thread that the "Green" was _meh _as a DC'er.  

I'll be interested in What Say You


----------



## chebaby

Brownie518 said:


> @ bolded...I feel the same way. Prepooing with it is a good idea.
> 
> And I love that Hibiscus for deep conditioning.


yall know i dont really deep condition but i find that in this heatwave ive been deep conditioning a lot more. i dont have to do that in the winter. strange lol.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby @Brownie518  Somebody said in the DC Thread that the "Green" was _meh _as a DC'er.
> 
> I'll be interested in What Say You


hmmm well imma use it as a deep conditioner anyway lol.


----------



## Brownie518

I loooove deep conditioning. Once I started really truly DCing my hair, it really started getting so much healthier. Especially once I started doing overnights, prepoos, and leaving it on for like an hour. My hair loves that!


----------



## Brownie518

chebaby said:


> hmmm well imma use it as a deep conditioner anyway lol.



 me too


----------



## Charz

http://www.gofavor.com/head-band.html

cute headbands and hair accersories

Free shipping.

Muffinismylover just did a review on it


----------



## Brownie518

Charz said:


> http://www.gofavor.com/head-band.html
> 
> cute headbands and hair accersories
> 
> Free shipping.
> 
> Muffinismylover just did a review on it



Charz - thanks! I have been looking for some cute headbands and stuff. Need to keep this mess off my face in this heat. erplexed


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby Brownie518 

Well....I'll be waiting for Your Reviews, hopefully before I use mine all up on Cowashing.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518  Girl...Me Too!  I _*HEART*_ Deep Conditioning.  Summer, Winter, Spring & Fall.

I just loves it!


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518  Girl...Me Too!  I _*HEART*_ Deep Conditioning.  Summer, Winter, Spring & Fall.
> 
> I just loves it!



Yep! I can DC all day, every day!!!


----------



## mkd

I hope my aveyou order is at work when I get back tomorrow.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *Yep! I can DC all day, every day!!!*


 
Brownie518  Me Too Gurl.  ErrDay!

mkd  What did you get from AveYou?


----------



## chebaby

when i first bc'd i had like 1 inch of hair maybe a half in ch more and i was deep conditioning like every other day. i dont know what the hell i was doing that for when i didnt even need a comb back then. thats when i first started using cj. i used the deep fix like 3 times a week. on my little bit of hair


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My Goal is to Step Up my Jasmine Game in August.  After I finish up that Roux Mendex in the next coupla' wash-days, I will move on to using up Komaza Honeycomb & Komaza Protein Strengthener.

Both Komaza's are open and about 1/2 Filled.  I have 1 Back-Up of the Roux, no back ups of Komaza.


----------



## mkd

IDareT'sHair, I got cj rehab, cj smoothing lotion and miss jessies curly meringue.


----------



## Brownie518

I might use Komaza Protein this week if I have some. If not, I'll use Redken CAT. I'll need to reup next time Komaza has a sale. I want another Intense Moisture, too.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> I might use *Komaza Protein* this week if I have some. If not, I'll use Redken CAT. I'll need to reup next time Komaza has a sale. I want another *Intense Moisture*, too.


 
Brownie518

I want both of these too.  I'll get them hopefully BF.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I Hope The Spurrt Leave Me Alone until BJ's "Back To School Sale"

Imma try not to buy anything until then. I Hauled Hard today.

That Darcy's Haul was totally 'unplanned' but I've been wanting that Cherry Oil and some more Transitioning Hair Cream.


----------



## Eisani

yall know '07-'09 I went hard in the paint for HV, but I'm not even in the mood to enter a giveaway.

Idk if it was here or elsewhere last week I said I was in a strange mood, but I found out last night my cousin was killed. He had such an unfortunate childhood, but was a great dad. His eldest son's bday is today and its just so sad. Please keep my family in your thoughts. I'll have to post a pic where on separate occasions our hair was curled the same


----------



## Brownie518

Darcy's oils are all !!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *Darcy's oils are all* !!!


 
Brownie518  I was soooo tempted to get the Winter Spice Oil too.  But I didn't.erplexed  Maybe BF.

Although, Imma try to go in _easy_ BF.  Especially since I'm buying up stuff now saying it's "For Fall/Winter". 

BF should be just lightweight haulin'.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Eisani  Thoughts & Prayers go out to You.


----------



## 13StepsAhead

Eisani both you and your family are in my prayers...


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Brownie518

Eisani


----------



## mkd

I am so sorry for your lossEisani


----------



## divachyk

Eisani - thoughts and prayers go out to you and yours. Be blessed and hang in there.


----------



## divachyk

IDareT'sHair said:


> @aluv Okay I thought so.
> 
> So, does the 2 Braids give you a Braid-Out Or what style do you achieve from this?
> 
> So now I think it's:
> 
> You
> Me
> Brownie
> Divachyk
> HijabiFlyGirl
> 
> That are Relaxed.



I missed this post - yep I'm relaxed!


----------



## hannan

@Eisani So sorry for your loss.


----------



## Ltown

Eisani, I'm sorry to hear about your loss and pray for you and the family.


----------



## Shay72

Yeah, um I really don't like HV's green conditioner.I've used it as a cowasher and dc. It definitely wasn't enough moisture after my protein treatment yesterday. Hair felt dry . Hate the smell. Going on a use it up campaign with this one.

Used Ambrosia's shampoo yesterday. Again I don't like the smell. Doesn't stink I just don't like it. Suds up pretty well, little bit goes a long way, and my hair felt clean. 

Enso's Sweet Hibiscus Leave In is a no go. I need a leave in that I can use as a detangler and this one does not get the job done.


----------



## Ltown

Hi ladies!  
I have been busy with school work and keeping cool this weekend.  It will be another hot week, not in the triple digits.  
I love Enso butters, and been jumping on all the sales too!  I have enough Jasmine, and Enso to last until next year, their products are thick.  
shay, sorry you don't like your products, do they not have what you need for detangling in the ingredients?  panthenol and bm(can't remember how to spell it) are 2 ingredients that work to detangle.   i have been using Chi kertain spray and doing  protein treatments every week.  My hair is getting thicker and growing back.


----------



## mkd

My aveyou is lost.  The post office said it was delivered thursday but it wasn't.


----------



## 13StepsAhead

mkd said:


> My aveyou is lost. The post office said it was delivered thursday but it wasn't.


  That's no good. I heard the sae thing from a poster on NC. You should contact AY and the PO


----------



## hannan

mkd  Have you called the post office?


----------



## bronzebomb

Anyone ordering from AfroVeda? 

Coupon Code: POWER *must purchase the Fruit Cocktail Hair Souffle for complimentary shipping


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Afternoon D's!

My AveYou is out for Delivery!  YAY!  My Claudie should ship tomorrow.  And my ASIAN is scheduled to be delivered on the 27th.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

bronzebomb  Okay, So...I have that Souffle sitting in a cart.erplexed  

I probably won't get it tho' because I really don't _need _it.  It sounds so good tho' & it's _very, very_ tempting....


----------



## 13StepsAhead

Afternoon ladies  I'm a little bored at work so I'm putting together a spreadsheet that inventories all of my products (those that I know off hand). Boy oh boy is this list long. Once i get home I will see what else I have, but this is surely putting things into perspective especially looking at the approx. cost of each item.


----------



## bronzebomb

IDareT'sHair said:


> @bronzebomb Okay, So...I have that Souffle sitting in a cart.erplexed
> 
> I probably won't get it tho' because I really don't _need _it. It sounds so good tho' & it's _very, very_ tempting....


 
I don't want it either...I want the Ashlii Amla...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

bronzebomb said:


> I don't want it either...I want the Ashlii Amla...


 
I Opted for the New Enso stuff instead.


----------



## Minty

I did my DC yesterday. I also mixed my small applicator bottle with 1/2 Megatek to 1/4 of my oils mix (apricot seed, rice bran, JBCO, camellia, argan) 

I greased my scalp with this and also the length of my hair and braided it up. 

Since Megatek has straight hydrolyzed keratin - I'm leaning toward using it more regularly on the length of my hair. My braid out today was so lush and soft and my usual breakage is significantly lower. 

its a keeper.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@HijabiFlygirl I've been thinking about 'various' ways to use my MT. Let me know how it works on the Length.

I am thinking about using it as a PT (DC'er) under the dryer no plastic cap.

Which Enso did you have a reaction from again? I need to scroll back & see. It wasn't the Milk & Honey Buttercreme was it?


----------



## Minty

yes it was the milk n honey.

I suspect the Sea Buckthorn products will give me the same reaction since they all have the same preservative


----------



## Eisani

Hey yall! No work for the next few days, dont have the mental energy. 

Used up two V05s today and threw my hair up in a high bun. 

SN: My boo is the absolute best! I love him more every day.


----------



## robot.

hey everybody.  if any of you really wanted me to make you a cowl, just let me know!

the yarn i use is 7.00 dollars a skein.
i need one skein if you want one like in my picture i posted.
i need 2-3 skeins if you want it larger to loop around a few times.

if anyone is interested, you can PM me. 

i made another last night:


----------



## Minty

love the color robot. are you knitting or crocheting?


----------



## robot.

HijabiFlygirl said:


> love the color robot. are you knitting or crocheting?



it's crochet.  i learned how to knit in high school, but i never stuck with it. i plan to learn again when i have more time.

i like crochet bc projects are usually quick and you can see your progress a lot quicker than with knitting.


----------



## robot.

i've got my eye on this beauty next: http://www.etsy.com/listing/64893557/crochet-pattern-viking-eternity-cowl

 it is so gorgeous!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

robot. said:


> *i've got my eye on this beauty next:* http://www.etsy.com/listing/64893557/crochet-pattern-viking-eternity-cowl
> 
> it is so gorgeous!


 
robot.  Girl, You Got That!  Yours are so Professional.  

You can do this! Love it!

Ro-Ro Got Mad Skillz


----------



## Keshieshimmer

mkd said:


> My aveyou is lost. The post office said it was delivered thursday but it wasn't.


Now did you talk to someone, or is that what the confirmation # said? I have had things said delivered, and I didn't get them until 1 or 2 days later. I would open up a case with the PO and also contact AY so they can open up one as well.


----------



## Keshieshimmer

IDareT'sHair
Are you really this girl: http://www.youtube.com/user/productjunkiediva

She goes HARD on BF and life hauls in general...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Keshieshimmer said:


> @IDareT'sHair
> *Are you really this girl*: http://www.youtube.com/user/productjunkiediva
> 
> She goes HARD on BF and life hauls in general...


 
Keshieshimmer

Uh????

No Girl.  What's Up with that? 

Lawd.  Yesterday somebody ask me if I own Hairvedaerplexed

If I owned HV would I be buying 50-11 products from other people


----------



## mkd

Keshieshimmer said:


> Now did you talk to someone, or is that what the confirmation # said? I have had things said delivered, and I didn't get them until 1 or 2 days later. I would open up a case with the PO and also contact AY so they can open up one as well.


 hannan Keshieshimmer, thanks ladies.  I did call the post office and they say they will get back with me within 2 days.  My co worker also has something that says it was delivered on July 21 and she didn't get it either so maybe they really didn't deliver it yet.


----------



## robot.

IDareT'sHair said:


> robot.  Girl, You Got That!  Yours are so Professional.
> 
> You can do this! Love it!
> 
> Ro-Ro Got Mad Skillz



thanks! i've already emailed the shop owner, asking if the bundles patterns. i want several from her and if i don't have to pay 4.99 for each, then great. 

i hope she emails back soon so i have time to go to the store and pick up some  yarn.


----------



## Keshieshimmer

IDareT'sHair said:


> @IDareT'sHair
> 
> Uh????
> 
> No Girl. What's Up with that?


 http://www.youtube.com/user/productjunkiediva#p/u/95/bGVPsyf0A-I
http://www.youtube.com/user/productjunkiediva#p/u/89/0S5FDLPQ_6M

http://www.youtube.com/user/productjunkiediva#p/u/19/bkHCYGtK_qM
http://www.youtube.com/user/productjunkiediva#p/u/18/Wp8OzDOul0A
...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Keshieshimmer

Okay.... So Now What are you saying?? 

By attaching these YT's?  Talk To Me.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Keshieshimmer  Okay, I watched them.....

I think I may have seen 1 or 2 of them before checking out certain product reviews.


----------



## Keshieshimmer

lol nothing... But it is nice to know that you aren't the only one out there.

=)


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Keshieshimmer Of Course I'm Not!

Gurl....You've been on this Board, on Youtube and even in This Thread Long Enough to Know That.


----------



## chebaby

chello me ladies
i am feeling real good today. i have no idea why but im feeling lovely. even though it was just raining cats and dogs a few minutes ago lol.
i got my two enso packages but didnt have time to look in the box.

T, when are you trying your enso sea buckthorn deep conditioner?


----------



## Zaz

Hey ladies. 
I tried the SheaMoisture Deep treatment masque over the weekend as a DC and  
It is way too thick so I had to use a whole lot of it to coat all my hair then it just kinda sat there  In the end I felt like I had just wasted a whole lotta product for nothing, I do like it as a styler for my wash n gos though but I will not be using it as a DC again anytime soon.

I used up a KCKT, SheScentIt avocado and an Aubrey GPB over the past week, oh and the lil marshmallow cream sample from SSI, I actually kinda liked it, had a nice smell.


----------



## chebaby

Zaz said:


> Hey ladies.
> I tried the SheaMoisture Deep treatment masque over the weekend as a DC and
> It is way too thick so I had to use a whole lot of it to coat all my hair then it just kinda sat there  In the end I felt like I had just wasted a whole lotta product for nothing, I do like it as a styler for my wash n gos though but I will not be using it as a DC again anytime soon.
> 
> I used up a KCKT, SheScentIt avocado and an Aubrey GPB over the past week, oh and the lil marshmallow cream sample from SSI, I actually kinda liked it, had a nice smell.


i hate that deep treatment(shea moisture). it didnt work for my natural hair nor my moms relaxed hair.


----------



## 13StepsAhead

Zaz said:


> Hey ladies.
> I tried the SheaMoisture Deep treatment masque over the weekend as a DC and
> It is way too thick so I had to use a whole lot of it to coat all my hair then it just kinda sat there  In the end I felt like I had just wasted a whole lotta product for nothing, I do like it as a styler for my wash n gos though but I will not be using it as a DC again anytime soon.
> 
> I used up a KCKT, SheScentIt avocado and an Aubrey GPB over the past week, oh and the lil marshmallow cream sample from SSI, I actually kinda liked it, had a nice smell.


 


chebaby said:


> i *hate that deep treatment(shea moisture). it didnt work for my natural hair *nor my moms relaxed hair.



ITA!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Hi Ladies....Whew! I had to take a "Breather" 

I come in this Thread to "relax" not to defend......

Glad My Posse is "on" Oh Well.

Don't Tell me that about that Shea Moisture. 

That's probably why Beauty sent it to me

ETA:  Ya'll Buy Too Much Stuff


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby  Not Sure when I'll use the Buckthorn DC'er?  I did buy the new Cleanser today.

The New Shampoos sound really good.  They have a Argan one and some others.....Really nice sounding Shampoos even the Clarifying one sounds good. 

Too Bad I'm not into 'poos.'


----------



## Zaz

Anyone really love the CJ banana deep fix? I don't like the smell and kinda wanna swap it for something else, I wonder if Aveyou would allow me to send it back in exchange for that Argan & Olive oil :scratchch


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby  Not Sure when I'll use the Buckthorn DC'er?  I did buy the new Cleanser today.
> 
> The New Shampoos sound really good.  They have a Argan one and some others.....Really nice sounding Shampoos even the Clarifying one sounds good.
> 
> Too Bad I'm not into 'poos.'


dont tell me that T cause you know ill go and look.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> Hi Ladies....Whew! I had to take a "Breather"
> 
> I come in this Thread to "relax" not to defend......
> 
> *Glad My Posse is "on"* Oh Well.
> 
> Don't Tell me that about that Shea Moisture.
> 
> That's probably why Beauty sent it to me
> 
> ETA:  Ya'll Buy Too Much Stuff


half the gang is here


----------



## Ltown

robot. said:


> i've got my eye on this beauty next: http://www.etsy.com/listing/64893557/crochet-pattern-viking-eternity-cowl
> 
> it is so gorgeous!





robot. said:


> it's crochet.  i learned how to knit in high school, but i never stuck with it. i plan to learn again when i have more time.
> 
> i like crochet bc projects are usually quick and you can see your progress a lot quicker than with knitting.


  @robot, that cowl is nice, i have cut out several patterns and haven't made any.  Do you subscribe to any of the magazine?  I get crochet and ineterweave crochet.  Iget most of my patterns on raverly.  I been busy and too hot to crochet i'm suppose to make a baby blanket for friend my Sept, its good i 
didn't tell.  I can't get with knitting either, one day!  I have big stash of yarn and need to give you some.  I'm studying after this but i will pm you later this week.


IDareT'sHair, i know ain't know one joking about your haul Every lurker have benefit from your post of sale and new products.  You are our homie, sister!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ltown  Thanks Sis.

Like I said someone asked me yesterday if I was Hairvedaerplexed

The way I be givin' BJ my Monneee and Clowin' her, now I'm being asked if I "am" Her.

It must be the Heat!:heated:


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *dont tell me that T cause you know ill go and look.*


 
chebaby  Gurl...those Shampoos look  Go Lookoke:

I just emailed them and asked they why didn't they make some of the Cleansers in Argan, Bamboo, Yucca instead of just Green Tea.

Yeah.  I Did.


----------



## Minty

What's good ladies. I'm a stop over at Enso and see what's up w/the shampoos.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby  Gurl...those Shampoos look  Go Lookoke:
> 
> I just emailed them and asked they why didn't they make some of the Cleansers in Argan, Bamboo, Yucca instead of just Green Tea.
> 
> *Yeah.  I Did.*


no you didnt


----------



## Minty

I'm just not messing with nothing that has: Iodopropynyl Butylcarbamate (paraben free preservative)


----------



## 13StepsAhead

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Ltown Thanks Sis.
> 
> *Like I said someone asked me yesterday if I was Hairveda*erplexed
> 
> The way I be givin' BJ my Monneee and Clowin' her, now I'm being asked if I "am" Her.
> 
> *It must be the Heat*!:heated:


It must be the heat because that question is just  (C'mon son)


----------



## IDareT'sHair

13StepsAhead 

And All these Angry Customers Sweatin' me about they ain't got they Products and I'm Steady Posting "Daily" in All Kind of Threads ignoring them and just Funnin' on LHCF like nothing.


----------



## Minty

I remember when "Shea Moisture" was in a white bottle sold in the beauty supply store. I hated it then, I'm not falling for the hype. I suppose they got a big money injection and bumped their product up.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

HijabiFlygirl So it was that Preservative.  I wonder what about that one, that gave you that reaction?erplexed

I'm nervous cause me and Ltown had some little product injuries & irritations.


----------



## Minty

Yes it was the preservative that messed me up. I suspected it when I reread the ingredients. It is known to give an allergic reaction - dermatitis


----------



## 13StepsAhead

IDareT'sHair said:


> @13StepsAhead
> 
> And All these Angry Customers Sweatin' me about they ain't got they Products and I'm Steady Posting "Daily" in All Kind of Threads ignoring them and just Funnin' on LHCF like nothing.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@13StepsAhead 

Gurl....They would think I was Crazy if I was HV. Sittin' Up in here Clownin' with Ya'll, Buying Stuff (not even my own stuff) and Ignoring Sending them their orders.    

And Here I am buying CJ, SSI, Enso, Tiiva, DB, QB, CR, Oyin, MHC, Jessicurl, Claudie, Jasmine, etc...Lawd

Wouldn't that be Funny!


----------



## 13StepsAhead

IDareT'sHair said:


> @13StepsAhead
> 
> Gurl....They would think I was Crazy if I was HV. Sittin' Up in here Clownin' with Ya'll, Buying Stuff (not even my own stuff) and Ignoring Sending them their orders.
> 
> And Here I am buying CJ, SSI, Enso, Tiiva, DB, QB, CR, Oyin, MHC, Jessicurl, Claudie, Jasmine, etc...Lawd
> 
> *Wouldn't that be Funny*!


 IDareT'sHair that's funny as all get out. People just make up these crazy things in their heads; who in there right mind would buy all these products of they could make their own. I undersatnd trying new stuff here and there, but the way we go in, it would be like your supporting you habit with the products you sell.


----------



## Minty

anywoo. shucking corn and breaking beans for dinner. I love sumer food.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

13StepsAhead The Funniest thing of all, is me, a business owner, being on here and not gettin' folks orders out.

And...The Haulin'.  Between the 2, I don't know which one is funnier.

Lemme go check my mail.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

hannan  Have you taken a look at Enso's new Shampoos??


----------



## hannan

IDareT'sHair Not yet. I didn't even know they were out yet. I haven't ordered from them before but the cacao dc looks good.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Um So...I got my last & final AveYou Haul. *pours out some V05* I also got a White Bag with my Order.


----------



## 13StepsAhead

IDareT'sHair said:


> Um So...I got my last & final AveYou Haul. *pours out some V05* I also *got a White Bag with my Order*.


 
Me too! I like that one so much better. I now have green, black and white


----------



## IDareT'sHair

13StepsAhead  I have 2 Green 1 White.  

Did you try the Jasmine Hibiscus yet to see what's up?


----------



## 13StepsAhead

IDareT'sHair not yet, I'm going to try it on Wednesday.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

13StepsAhead  I'd like to know what it is/was?

Imma try out the A&S in Wild Strawberry on Wednesday.  

In another thread, somebody said Hibiscus left white flakes/residue in their hair, I've didn't have that problem.


----------



## 13StepsAhead

IDareT'sHair said:


> @13StepsAhead I'd like to know what it is/was?
> 
> Imma try out the A&S in Wild Strawberry on Wednesday.
> 
> In another thread, somebody said *Hibiscus left white flakes/residue in their hair, I've didn't have that problem*.


 
Oh my  I have quite a few jars to get through so I hope this doen't happen to me. I can't wait to try it; I just can't imagine what would burn the scalp.


----------



## Minty

gonna try Aubrey Organics Swimmer's Conditioner, and a few other conditioners. Reordering GPB and Rose Mosqueta.


----------



## 13StepsAhead

well at least I still have the Avocado & Silk to turn to.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

13StepsAhead maybe it was/is something in the Fragrance that she had a reaction to.erplexed chebaby just used it and didn't report any 'burning'.

HijabiFlygirl I did know Swimmer had a Conditioner?  I only thought it was 'Poo.


----------



## 13StepsAhead

IDareT'sHair said:


> @13StepsAhead maybe it was/is *something in the Fragrance that she had a reaction to*.erplexed @chebaby just used it and didn't report any 'burning'.
> 
> @HijabiFlygirl I did know Swimmer had a Conditioner? I only thought it was 'Poo.


 
I hope so, but it worries me that you had a similar reaction. But I won't judge until I try it out.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

13StepsAhead said:


> I hope so, *but it worries me that you had a similar reaction.* But I won't judge until I try it out.


 
13StepsAhead  No, I meant maybe it was something in the Fragrance Your Mom had a reaction to.

Not me.  No reaction here *knock on wood*


----------



## SimJam

Hay ladies, just popping in quickly to say hi.

I see yu all been up to no good in here lol

I ordered a couple HV shampoo bars ... Id got one as a sample in the last order and Im in love with them. I wont get 10 washes outta one bar though ... who miss BJ foolin wid dat ? lol

I lather and rinse 2 - 3 times per wash. I think I may get 4 uses from 1 bar

I dont particularly like the shea moisture products they be just aaaight. I've been using them interchangably to put in my twists though and I like them for that purpose. Im thinking of mixing with aloe juice next time.


----------



## 13StepsAhead

IDareT'sHair said:


> @13StepsAhead No, I meant maybe it was something in the Fragrance Your Mom had a reaction to.
> 
> Not me. No reaction here *knock on wood*


 
IDareT'sHair I thought you said you had a similar burning/tingling sensation when you tried the citrusy scent? Anywho, I'm thinking it my be the fragrance as well.


----------



## Iluvsmuhgrass

Used up a bottle of Giovanni Direct-Leave In. Finishing up a bottle of HELTR conditioner. Used up the rest of my EVOO (NEED MORE).

 Going to hit a few sales. Reaaaaaally need a QB sale in my life.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> Hi Ladies....Whew! I had to take a "Breather"
> 
> I come in this Thread to "relax" not to defend......
> 
> Glad My Posse is "on" Oh Well.
> 
> Don't Tell me that about that Shea Moisture.
> 
> That's probably why Beauty sent it to me
> 
> *ETA:  Ya'll Buy Too Much Stuff*


----------



## aluv

IDareT'sHair said:


> @13StepsAhead The Funniest thing of all, is me, a business owner, being on here and not gettin' folks orders out.
> 
> And...The Haulin'. Between the 2, I don't know which one is funnier.
> 
> Lemme go check my mail.


 
IDareT'sHair --  Just got in & trying to catch up...  WTH -Some chicks will neva learn -- don't insult a haulin PJ w/o a shield or doin research.  Right BJ???

Gurl, that right there made my entire day!!!!  I didn't even have to go to Y-tube to see nothin.  Comin in here and tryin to insinuate & makeup crazy s____ ..
Better go lurk elsewhere and leave our gurl alone!!! :swordfigh

Eisani -  My sincerest and deepest condolences to you & your family!!

@Robot - Beautiful craftwork, I love it!!!!  

Oh - Good evening B1U1 Ladies only!!!!


----------



## Brownie518

13StepsAhead said:


> It must be the heat because *that question is just  (C'mon son)*



For real...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@aluv I'm glad you feel me. 

There was a Recent Thread right here on the Forum with Folks _'Proudly'_ displaying their Stashes, so Lawd knows I couldn't possibly be the only one that Gets Their Haul on from Time-To-Time.erplexed

@Brownie518 I was going to ask you how you use CJ Honey Butter?


----------



## 13StepsAhead

aluv said:


> @IDareT'sHair -- Just got in & trying to catch up... WTH -Some chicks will neva learn -- don't insult a haulin PJ w/o a shield or doin research. Right BJ???
> 
> Gurl, that right there made my entire day!!!! I didn't even have to go to Y-tube to see nothin. Comin in here and tryin to insinuate & makeup crazy s____ ..
> *Better go lurk elsewhere and leave our gurl alone*!!! :swordfigh
> 
> @Eisani - My sincerest and deepest condolences to you & your family!!
> 
> @Robot - Beautiful craftwork, I love it!!!!
> 
> Oh - Good evening B1U1 Ladies only!!!!


 
That's what I'm saying. They might as well join in on the fun.


----------



## 13StepsAhead

IDareT'sHair said:


> @aluv I'm glad you feel me.
> 
> *There was a Recent Thread right here on the Forum with Folks 'Proudly' displaying their Stashes, so Lawd knows I couldn't possibly be the only one that Gets Their Haul on from Time-To-Time*.erplexed
> 
> @Brownie518 I was going to ask you how you use CJ Honey Butter?


 
I saw that and was like Dizayum I thought I was bad. Made me actually feel pretty good.


----------



## Brownie518

I didn't have any white flakes from the hibiscus, thank goodness. And I've used it a few times. 

My hair and Shay72 hair like a lot of the same things. I can't wait to see how the HV Green works for me after her review.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Iluvsmuhgrass  I'd like to have another one of those QB Moringa DC'ers.  I didn't think I'd like it at first, but it turned out to be really nice.

What are you thinking about gettin'?


----------



## aluv

I just put through my Enso order -- IDareT'sHair, I ordered 2 shampoos (moisturizing & Hydrating), the Sea Buckthorn DC & 3 Cleansers. 

I hope they are as good as they sound and can't wait to try them out.  So far I like everything I purchased.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

13StepsAhead said:


> I saw that and was like Dizayum *I thought I was bad. Made me actually feel pretty good*.


 
@13StepsAhead _*cough cough* *side eye side eye*_ 

Hmp. Me Too!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

aluv said:


> I just put through my Enso order -- @IDareT'sHair, I ordered 2 shampoos (moisturizing & Hydrating), the Sea Buckthorn DC & 3 Cleansers.
> 
> I hope they are as good as they sound and can't wait to try them out. *So far I like everything I purchased.*


 
aluv  So Have I A!  That's why I haven't had any problems Super-Sizing my Sizes.

And those were some Great Introductory Prices.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @aluv I'm glad you feel me.
> 
> There was a Recent Thread right here on the Forum with Folks _'Proudly'_ displaying their Stashes, so Lawd knows I couldn't possibly be the only one that Gets Their Haul on from Time-To-Time.erplexed
> 
> @Brownie518 I was going to ask you how you use CJ Honey Butter?




I saw that thread, too. And even with the way I get down, I'm a lightweight compared to some of them.  Not that there's anything wrong with that. Some of those stashes and me like  !!!

I use the Honey Butta as a leave in on wet hair!


----------



## aluv

IDareT'sHair said:


> @13StepsAhead _*cough cough* *side eye side eye*_
> 
> Hmp. Me Too!


 
13StepsAhead, IDareT'sHair *cough cough * side eye OMG Me Too!!!  I think I need to buy another fridge -- don't judge - tis all.


----------



## aluv

IDareT'sHair said:


> @aluv So Have I A! That's why I haven't had any problems Super-Sizing my Sizes.
> 
> And those were some Great Introductory Prices.


 
Yes, the intro prices were fantastic!!  I should have jumped on the Sea Buckhorn @ 20%, but I ordered 1 for now & will supersize with the next sale if I love it as much as Cacao.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518  I applaud them for being able to get down like that.  

Who Am I to say Enough is Enough.....Ain't My Thing.  That ain't mines to do.

Thanks, I'll try it on Wet Hair and take a Break at some point from my BBD.

aluv  Yeah, beautyaddict1913 talked about having a small Refridge and I thought, that's not a bad Idea.  and I think divachyk has one too _maybe?_  I know someone else in this thread does.

It wouldn't be a bad investment for me.  And it's time to go back to College, so they are at a good price right now.

*goes to look at those 2 32 ounce oyin hh lookin' like malt likka.*


----------



## aluv

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518 I applaud them for being able to get down like that.
> 
> Who Am I to say Enough is Enough.....Ain't My Thing. That ain't mines to do.
> 
> Thanks, I'll try it on Wet Hair and take a Break at some point from my BBD.
> 
> @aluv Yeah, @beautyaddict1913 talked about having a small Refridge and I thought, that's not a bad Idea. and I think @divachyk has one too _maybe?_ I know someone else in this thread does.
> 
> *It wouldn't be a bad investment for me. And it's time to go back to College, so they are at a good price right now.*
> 
> *goes to look at those 2 32 ounce oyin hh lookin' like malt likka.*


 
IDareT'sHair @the bolded, yes, I am going to have 2 get one between now & Labor Day!!!


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518  I applaud them for being able to get down like that.
> 
> Who Am I to say Enough is Enough.....Ain't My Thing.  That ain't mines to do.
> 
> Thanks, I'll try it on Wet Hair and take a Break at some point from my BBD.
> 
> @aluv  Yeah, @beautyaddict1913 talked about having a small Refridge and I thought, that's not a bad Idea.  and I think @divachyk has one too _maybe?_  I know someone else in this thread does.
> 
> It wouldn't be a bad investment for me.  And it's time to go back to College, so they are at a good price right now.
> 
> *goes to look at those 2 32 ounce oyin hh* lookin' like malt likka.**



  


...Those Enso poos sound alright. Has anyone actually tried either of the Sea Buckthorn joints yet??


----------



## divachyk

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518  I applaud them for being able to get down like that.
> 
> Who Am I to say Enough is Enough.....Ain't My Thing.  That ain't mines to do.
> 
> Thanks, I'll try it on Wet Hair and take a Break at some point from my BBD.
> 
> @aluv  Yeah, @beautyaddict1913 talked about having a small Refridge and I thought, that's not a bad Idea.  and I think *@divachyk has one too maybe?*  I know someone else in this thread does.
> 
> It wouldn't be a bad investment for me.  And it's time to go back to College, so they are at a good price right now.
> 
> *goes to look at those 2 32 ounce oyin hh lookin' like malt likka.*



I sholl do!


----------



## SimJam

oh loeks I guess I missed somthing ... too tired to read through LOL

Im sure u ladies did da damn thing to whomever for whatever and gave the appropriate side eyes at the opportune times


----------



## 13StepsAhead

aluv said:


> @13StepsAhead, @IDareT'sHair *cough cough * side eye OMG Me Too!!! I think I need to buy another fridge -- *don't judge* - tis all.


 judge free zone here


----------



## 13StepsAhead

Brownie518 said:


> I saw that thread, too. And even with the way I get down, I'm a lightweight compared to some of them.  Not that there's anything wrong with that. Some of those stashes and me like  !!!
> 
> *I use the Honey Butta as a leave in on wet hair*!


 
exactly how I use it and I lurves it


----------



## chebaby

ok i got all caught up.
i used the hibiscus deep conditioner on dry hair and didnt look at my hair when i took off the cap so i dont know if it left white specks in it. doesnt matter thought because my hair was feel RIGHT!!!

those enso cleansers do sound nice. i am almost out of daily fix and the ASIAN co wash so maybe ill purchase 2 of the cleansers.


----------



## hannan

chebaby Wasn't it? I tried the hibiscus two nights ago on dry hair and it was good! I thought it was just alright before but dang! I need to try that more often.


----------



## chebaby

hannan said:


> @chebaby Wasn't it? I tried the hibiscus two nights ago on dry hair and it was good! I thought it was just alright before but dang! I need to try that more often.


dry hair conditioning is always on point its my favorite way to treat my hair.


----------



## aluv

chebaby - Hi  Glad you had a great day!!!  I haven't gotten to my Hibiscus yet, I am tryin to use up some open jars.  Does Hibiscus give soft hair like Kern's mask (with out extra oil) or better.  Just trying to get a comparison.  Thanks.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

divachyk  You and Beauty convinced me into getting one. 

aluv  Gurl...We gotta get us one.


----------



## chebaby

aluv said:


> @chebaby - Hi  Glad you had a great day!!!  I haven't gotten to my Hibiscus yet, I am tryin to use up some open jars.  Does Hibiscus give soft hair like Kern's mask (with out extra oil) or better.  Just trying to get a comparison.  Thanks.


hey lady, and thanx i did have a nice day
the hibiscus is great but i wouldnt compare it to kerns mask. kerns mask makes my hair feel soft and strong at the same time. the hibiscus is pure moisture. they are both good though.
i would compare the jasmines a&s to kerns though


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@aluv I think it's very comparable to KBB Hair Masque. 

At least La thought so and she had STANS'ed hard for KBB Hair Masque.

oops! Maybe La Said A&S  Yeah, she did say A&S, cause she hadn't tried Hibiscus.


----------



## aluv

chebaby said:


> hey lady, and thanx i did have a nice day
> the hibiscus is great but i wouldnt compare it to kerns mask. kerns mask makes my hair feel soft and strong at the same time. the hibiscus is pure moisture. they are both good though.
> i would compare the jasmines a&s to kerns though


 
chebaby ok --Thanks.  I haven't used A&S in a while, I have at least 2 jars around here somewhere   Need to do inventory again to see what I have and how many


----------



## Zaz

I had totally forgotten hannan did send me a sample of that CJ Butta, think I'll try it tomorrow and see how I like it, wish I had tried it before I placed my last Aveyou order.

If anyone wants to swap with me and take my CJ hibiscus and banana deep fix against another CJ DC that'd be cool, it's unused. If not I'll just suck it up and use it, it's a pretty small jar I shouldn't get that many uses from it.

Aveyou offers a store credit but I want the instant gratification of having something else to try in my stash right away


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@13StepsAhead Thanks 13! I didn't know if Naturals were using it different. I just smelled it.

It smells just like Deep Fix. I can't wait to try it as a leave-in. 

I'll use it after I use up this little 4 ounce Jar of BBD.  

I have a 16 ounce Jar, but I ration it out & making 4 ounce Jars with it.


----------



## aluv

IDareT'sHair said:


> @13StepsAhead Thanks 13! I didn't know if Naturals were using it different. I just smelled it.
> 
> It smells just like Deep Fix. I can't wait to try it as a leave-in.
> 
> I'll use it after I use up this little 4 ounce Jar of BBD.
> 
> *I have a 16 ounce Jar, but I ration it out & making 4 ounce Jars with it*.


 
IDareT'sHair - Yeah T, make that BBD last longer!!!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

aluv said:


> @IDareT'sHair - Yeah T, make that BBD last longer!!!!


 
aluv  Got to Girl. 

Instead of buying that Enso today, I should have bought a Jar.

I was able to pick up an 8 ounce jar on the cheap somebody sold on the Exchange Forum a while back.  She sold it for like $12.00 I don't know if she _knew what she had?_ 

That stuff is like GOLD


----------



## aluv

IDareT'sHair said:


> @aluv Got to Girl.
> 
> Instead of buying that Enso today, I should have bought a Jar.
> 
> I was able to pick up an 8 ounce jar on the cheap somebody sold on the Exchange Forum a while back. She sold it for like $12.00 I don't know if she _knew what she had?_
> 
> That stuff is like GOLD


 
IDareT'sHair -  wow you got a steal.  How many weeks post are you?  Just curious, why use BBD now instead of what's open already, besides a PJ switch up.  More moisture etc...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

aluv said:


> @IDareT'sHair - wow you got a steal. How many weeks post are you? *Just curious, why use BBD now instead of what's open already, besides a PJ switch up. More moisture etc...*


 
@aluv it is open. I use it each Wash Day as my Leave-In before I get under the dryer. The 16 ounce is open.  That 8 ounce is long-gone.

It helps with detangling and it leaves your hair feeling great. And it acts as a Heat Activated Reconstructor.

I ran out once, but I'll always try to keep this in my Stash. Always. I did read in a BBD Thread, someone said they heard it was/is good to take a break from it every once in awhile, so I was relieved when I had ran out and not replaced.

But Imma try to never run out, especially since it's hard to get.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@aluv Oh, You asked me how many weeks post? Almost 4 weeks Post and slightly underprocessed.


----------



## aluv

IDareT'sHair said:


> @aluv it is open. I use it each Wash Day as my Leave-In before I get under the dryer. The 16 ounce is open. That 8 ounce is long-gone.
> 
> It helps with detangling and it leaves your hair feeling great. And it acts as a Heat Activated Reconstructor.
> 
> I ran out once, but I'll always try to keep this in my Stash. Always. I did read in a BBD Thread, someone said they heard it was/is good to take a break from it every once in awhile, so I was relieved when I had ran out and not replaced.
> 
> But Imma try to never run out, especially since it's hard to get.


 
IDareT'sHair - Oh O.k. I forgot u said you use it under the dryer (Heat Activated) It sounds really nice. Thanks.


----------



## Brownie518

chebaby said:


> dry hair conditioning is always on point its my favorite way to treat my hair.



Yes. Love it!!! 

I can't wait to do my hair this week!!


----------



## aluv

IDareT'sHair said:


> @aluv Oh, You asked me how many weeks post? Almost 4 weeks Post and* slightly underprocessed*.


 
IDareT'sHair - With each application, I have been able to reduce this quite abit.  The last time I did the half and half method doing 1 whole side starting from the back first and it was my best relaxer yet.  Since I am right handed, I did that side first, because it was easier.  Have you tried the 1/2 method?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

aluv  And I'm Left-Handed which turned out to be my better side. 

My right side is underprocessed.

No, I haven't.  I gotten just get the Application down i.e. smoothing, timing etc...before I adjust my Technique.

I'm getting better with each application.


----------



## Shay72

Ltown said:


> Hi ladies!
> @shay, sorry you don't like your products, do they not have what you need for detangling in the ingredients? panthenol and bm(can't remember how to spell it) are 2 ingredients that work to detangle. i have been using Chi kertain spray and doing protein treatments every week. My hair is getting thicker and growing back.


I've figured out I need btms, marshmallow root, slippery elm, and panthenol. I don't necessarily need all in one product but at least 2-3 help. Sweet Hibiscus does have panthenol & btms so not sure about that one.



Brownie518 said:


> My hair and @Shay72 hair like a lot of the same things. I can't wait to see how the HV Green works for me after her review.


Brownie518
I knew you were gonna say that. We shall see .


----------



## aluv

IDareT'sHair said:


> @aluv And I'm Left-Handed which turned out to be my better side.
> 
> My right side is underprocessed.
> 
> No, I haven't. I gotten just get the Application down i.e. smoothing, timing etc...before I adjust my Technique.
> 
> I'm getting better with each application.


 
IDareT'sHair - Yeah, me too.  I felt great about my last application, here's to hoping we get this application right by the end of the year!!!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

aluv said:


> @IDareT'sHair - Yeah, me too. I felt great about my last application, *here's to hoping we get this application right by the end of the year!!!! *


 
aluv Gurl.... 

Ltown threatened me and told me I hafta' have it down completely by the end of the Year.

We'll Get There!


----------



## chebaby

im thinking about doing another enso haul. i wont though


----------



## chebaby

Brownie518 said:


> Yes. Love it!!!
> 
> I can't wait to do my hair this week!!


i cant wait to do my hair either. im not sure what ill use. i have several new conditioners: the HV green conditioner, enso sea buckthorn and the cacao which i need to try again. so many to choose from lol.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *im thinking about doing another enso haul. i wont though*


 
chebaby  Lawd Chile....  For what Nah?

I do agree with aluv tho'.  I've loved everything I've purchased so far.

I'm a little 'disappointed' the only Cleansing Conditioner they did was Green Tea (especially with all those delicious sounding 'Poos) Cleansing Conditioners didn't get No Love

Can't wait to see what they say?


----------



## Brownie518

chebaby said:


> im thinking about doing another enso haul. i wont though



hmph...i got my cart all set


----------



## Minty

IDareT'sHair said:


> 13StepsAhead maybe it was/is something in the Fragrance that she had a reaction to.erplexed chebaby just used it and didn't report any 'burning'.
> 
> HijabiFlygirl I did know Swimmer had a Conditioner?  I only thought it was 'Poo.




IDareT'sHair Aubrey Organics has a swimmer's shampoo and conditionerhttp://www.vitacost.com:80/Aubrey-Organics-Swimmers-Shampoo

I want to replace my Kelate and Joico chelating shampoo - and this might fit the bill. Its pH balanced and looks like it will remove minerals. I'll see how it performs. I'm picking up the poo and conditioner - maybe the conditioner can be used as a cleansing conditioner (?)


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby Brownie518  I'll have to try that DC'ing on dry hair.  I've never tried that.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@HijabiFlygirl I loved, loved, loved Avalon Organics Clarifying Conditioner (Lemon, Shea Butter and Babbasu) much better than the Shampoo. (Although the Shampoo was very good too). 

I feel the Conditioner actually did the trick.


----------



## aluv

chebaby said:


> i cant wait to do my hair either. im not sure what ill use. i have several new conditioners: the HV green conditioner, *enso sea buckthorn* and the cacao which i need to try again. so many to choose from lol.


 
chebaby -- I just suggesting & helping u decide what to use ...oke:


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby * Lawd Chile....  For what Nah?*
> 
> I do agree with @aluv tho'.  I've loved everything I've purchased so far.
> 
> I'm a little 'disappointed' the only Cleansing Conditioner they did was Green Tea (especially with all those delicious sounding 'Poos) Cleansing Conditioners didn't get No Love
> 
> Can't wait to see what they say?


shoot i want that green tea cleansing conditioner, another cacao conditioner, another horsetail cream even though i havent used the one i have et, and maybe that pomade.  everything sounds good.

Brownie, girl my cart id made too:giggle

oh and T, yea try the dry hair conditioning, freaking awesome.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby  Yeah Che, Gone & Get Down!  Sea Buckthorn & Horsetail.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby  I just told Fab to go look at those Cleansers before the Sale Ends.  I think it's only today & maybe tomorrow?  I know it's just a day or 2.


----------



## Minty

A want a couple more cacao DC and that hibiscus poo. But I'm gonna wait.
chebaby let me know and we can pull the trigger at the same time.

DH said "what happened with your no-buy" I said "Daddy that went out the window when you threw out my steamer and I spend a week on 'vacation' at your mama's house"


----------



## Brownie518

chebaby said:


> shoot i want that green tea cleansing conditioner, another cacao conditioner, another horsetail cream even though i havent used the one i have et, and maybe that pomade.  everything sounds good.
> 
> @Brownie, girl my cart id made too:giggle
> 
> oh and T, yea try the dry hair conditioning, freaking awesome.



chebaby -  I knew you had that cart filled up. I might as well just go on ahead. There is no salvaging this month at this point.  And I want to try a few cleansers and some Sea Buckthorn, too. 



IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby  I just told Fab to go look at those Cleansers before the Sale Ends.*  I think it's only today & maybe tomorrow?  I know it's just a day or 2*.



This just decided me.....


----------



## chebaby

HijabiFlygirl said:


> A want a couple more cacao DC and that hibiscus poo. But I'm gonna wait.
> @chebaby let me know and we can pull the trigger at the same time.
> 
> DH said "what happened with your no-buy" I said "Daddy that went out the window when you threw out my steamer and I spend a week on 'vacation' at your mama's house"


girl dont be tryna put it on me because yall the ones tempting me to buy something. T, over there talking about "gone and get down" i said i was on a no buy but since the sale ends tonight or tomorrow maybe just this once.....
what you getting HijabiFlygirl


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby  It's not that long.  Lemme check my email.

Brownie518  Yeah, You need that Buckthorn & another Cacao Oh Yeah, and some Blue Malva Lotion.

HijabiFlygirl  You can get whatever you want!


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby  I just told Fab to go look at those Cleansers before the Sale Ends. * I think it's only today & maybe tomorrow?  I know it's just a day or 2.*


you aint right T


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby The Introductory Price is the 26th through 30th.


----------



## chebaby

so so far i have $66 worth of stuff in my cart


----------



## chebaby

right now i have in my cart:
green tea cleansing conditioner
raw honey shampoo
aloe and marshmallow lotion
cacao conditioner
sea buckthorn daily conditioner
horsetail and aloe cream
sweet honey pomade


----------



## Minty

My hair is not to fond of shampoo although I love it. I'm going to try the Argan & Aloe and the Bamboo & Honey. 

plus there's the 10% coupon card they put in the box from my last order.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

HijabiFlygirl  What??? I need to look in my BoxES!  I got some samples and a piece of Candy.  I didn't look in the box for Coupons.

How does it look Flygirl?


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @HijabiFlygirl  What??? I need to look in my BoxES!  I got some samples and a piece of Candy.  I didn't look in the box for Coupons.
> 
> How does it look Flygirl?


i need to look my box too for my candy. oh yea and the coupon


----------



## IDareT'sHair

HijabiFlygirl

Got It!


----------



## Minty

looks like a business card of sorts.


----------



## Brownie518

My cart had the Raw honey poo, the argan oil one, plus the two Sea Buckthorn conditioners....done and done


----------



## divachyk

I haven't purchased anything in a about a week. Baby steps. I made an Enso cart but haven't done anything with it. Everytime I open my frdge I'm reminded I have tons of stuff I haven't used yet. Tonight I DCd with Bee Mine DC and really liked it. I roller set my hair. First time in ages. Oh how I forgot how great silky hair felt. I usually air dry and my hair is coarse and dense. Roller setting gives me silky bounce.


----------



## beautyaddict1913

Hello ladies! I was tryna read thru the thread and see what I missed....its late and I dont have much time so I will have to check things out later....just wanted to tell yall how I have NOT washed my hair yet lol....over the weekend I wore it half up and down with a goody flexi clip and it was cute, I will show a pic later. Last night I braided my hair with the Komaza coconut hair pudding - it seems great for summer, has enough hold, kept my hair from frizzing and my hair was soft. Tonight I am going to moisturize with the komaza hair cream...all of my komaza stuff expires 12/2011  I had better get busy using up everything!


----------



## cch24

As a proud lurker of this thread I'm offended that anyone would enter and not have something positive to say. Hmph.

*back to regularly scheduled programming*


----------



## divachyk

Purddy siggy @beautyaddict1913

Alright ladies, doing my last minute postings before bedi-bye

Good night!


----------



## Ltown

Good morning, i need to stay out of this thread for a minuteNEVER  i love shampoo i keep trying cowash and it just not for me.  Well Enso is getting my money again thank Ms T i git a coupon but can't find it i think its 15% off $75.  
I just brought a new car yesterday pickup wed, honda crosstour, so them payment will reduce my pj


----------



## Ltown

The Enso shampoo sale is sweet but shipping for two poo is just the same as the poo, dang.


----------



## Minty

I know Ltown. 
I'm going to wait until they have another big sale. Buying undergarments today. Congrats on the new car (NOT the new debt!) May your car serve you well.

Made fried fish w/no grits. Dog on low carbs.


----------



## divachyk

Good Morning - have a great day, ladies!


----------



## bronzebomb

Has anyone tried and liked Beija-Flor Naturals?  I was up until 3 am doing long kinky twists (only halfway done) and looking at YouTube Videos and decided to take the plunge.  I purchased the Creme Brulee and the Hemp Buttercreme for Hair and Body in Banana Cream Pie.  They are having a 15% off sale, coupon HEATWAVE.

I know I was supposed to do wash and go's for the summer...but, my hair does not cooperate!


----------



## mkd

I found my aveyou box!


----------



## 13StepsAhead

bronzebomb said:


> Has anyone tried and liked Beija-Flor Naturals?  I was up until 3 am doing long kinky twists (only halfway done) and looking at YouTube Videos and decided to take the plunge.  I purchased the Creme Brulee and the Hemp Buttercreme for Hair and Body in Banana Cream Pie.  They are having a 15% off sale, coupon HEATWAVE.
> 
> I know I was supposed to do wash and go's for the summer...but, my hair does not cooperate!



bronzebomb let me know how it works for you. I wanted to try this out but i'm only on day 2 of my no-buy.


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Eisani

Good morning ladies! 

I'm mixing up a few items today including a sulfur mix for a friend's mother. She loves the shea rinse base (I call it something else) and wants a 32 oz bottle. For easier storage and the fact that I'm out of 32 oz bottles  I'll be giving her 2/16 oz bottles. I'll be opening my Etsy shop soon and think I'll start off with either a 2'fer sale or 30% off, have to crunch some numbers. 

OAN: The investigation into my cousin's death is progressing _very_ rapidly. The fact that a lot of our family is in law enforcement on all levels has helped as well, I'm sure.


----------



## Eisani

bronzebomb said:


> Has anyone tried and liked Beija-Flor Naturals?  I was up until 3 am doing long kinky twists (only halfway done) and looking at YouTube Videos and decided to take the plunge.  I purchased the Creme Brulee and the Hemp Buttercreme for Hair and Body in Banana Cream Pie.  They are having a 15% off sale, coupon HEATWAVE.


I've always wanted to try but keep hearing mixed reviews about their products and CS.


----------



## beautyaddict1913

Ltown said:


> Good morning, i need to stay out of this thread for a minuteNEVER i love shampoo i keep trying cowash and it just not for me. Well Enso is getting my money again thank Ms T i git a coupon but can't find it i think its 15% off $75.
> I just brought a new car yesterday pickup wed, honda crosstour, so them payment will reduce my pj


 
Ltown congrats on your new car! I bought a new car in April and thought that would reduce my pj'ism too but i haven't missed a beat lol...and Im sure you wont either! Maybe I will slow down since Black Friday is near 

Lol...my coworker just saw me on here and he said "see thats why u cant get ur work done, cuz u on that site"


----------



## Minty

Tell her they ain't paying you for high productivity, they are paying you to work beautyaddict1913, and then tell her to stop walking around the office (the old 'get outta work pass time" and get back to work).


----------



## Charz

Ltown . so when you taking me out on a spin?


----------



## Keshieshimmer

Has anyone tried this brand http://www.silkdreamshaircare.com/

I found it under Supergirl's siggy. I love vanilla scented things.


----------



## natura87

Hello ladies and lurkers.


I thought I wanted to do a protective style so yesterday I started to put briads in. I have about 12 in the front of my head and I have decided I dont want them so out they go. I am going to do chunky twists for a few days becuase I want to wear a bun to a job fair I have been invited to next week. Yup, I'm still looking. I'll probably use Shea Moisture DT mask for the twists. It sucks as a DT/DC but is great as a twisting agent.

I've been getting the itchies recently so I am going to fix that. Just in the middle of my head though cuz thats when my arms start to get tired.


----------



## 13StepsAhead

hey ladies  I'll be mostly lurking for the remainder of the night. I'm really sick and barely have the energy to type.


----------



## natura87

aluv said:


> chebaby - Hi  Glad you had a great day!!!  I haven't gotten to my Hibiscus yet, I am tryin to use up some open jars.  Does Hibiscus give soft hair like Kern's mask (with out extra oil) or better.  Just trying to get a comparison.  Thanks.



Wait...is Kern Karen from KBB ? If so..


----------



## chebaby

natura87 said:


> Wait...is Kern Karen from KBB ? If so..


yea thats her


----------



## chebaby

hey ladies
i opened my boxes from enso and everything, and i mean everything smell amazing. i remember hearing that the milk and honey cream had a very strong floral scent but they must have changed it because now the scent is so light you can barely smell it. but my fave scents are the curl cream and the blue malva lotion the lotion smells exactly like oyin shine and define. very sweet and yummy. i dont know what the curl cream smells like but i like it.


----------



## chebaby

13, i hope you feel better.


----------



## chebaby

beautyaddict1913 said:


> @Ltown *congrats on your new car! I bought a new car in April and thought that would reduce my pj'ism too but i haven't missed a beat lol*...and Im sure you wont either! Maybe I will slow down since Black Friday is near
> 
> Lol...my coworker just saw me on here and he said "see thats why u cant get ur work done, cuz u on that site"


same thing happened to me lol. i only got the car because someone totaled my old one but i aint missed a beat yet lol.
congrats Ltown


----------



## chebaby

Eisani, i have your family in my prayers.


----------



## Eisani

Yall Icaint with folks today. I just had to send a clippingly sweet email to dd's dance coach. I'm sorry but where money is involved, PARENTS should be comminicated with, not the children. dd and I  have sent her multiple emails and text messages with no response so dont say now she cant attend camp when youve never returned a phone call, email OR text. I will tear up that school gym lol!! You shouldnt rely on a KID to remember when money is due. TALK TO THE FOLKS WRITING THE DAMNED CHECK.


----------



## Minty

Getting my BF list together. 

come on ladies who should make the list?


----------



## bronzebomb

@hibajiflygirl

My BF list: (or sooner)

OHM Sweet Hair Pudding
Komaza Hair Care
Uncle Funky's Daughter


----------



## chebaby

for BF i know oyin, komaza, and enso(so far) will be on my list.


----------



## hannan

Hmmm, I haven't decided too much on bf. I would like some more of that jasmine hibiscus but that's all I've got. Chances are she'll have a good sale between now and then though. 

Oh yeah and some curl junkie from aveyou if they don't have a flash sale before that. I've got 2 more groupons left. 

Get well soon, @13StepsAhead!


----------



## Minty

I just finished my last bottle of Komaza today. My hair smelled so fresh. I was sad to see it go, but happy to finish the bottle. 

I've never tried Oyin or Curl Junkie so I'm excited to try them. Do they smell good? - cause I can't go with nothing that doesn't smell good right now. 

Eisani, that Flowerbomb is the business! Thanks love.


----------



## Eisani

HijabiFlygirl Yay! I'm glad you like it.


----------



## chebaby

curl junkie and oyin both smell amazing. curl junkie has a lot of stuff that smells like coconut, bubble gum, pineapple, just fruity in general. oyin has a sweet orange and honey scent, and a chocolate scent. 

i forgot to mention that i purchased a giovanni sas conditioner today. i missed that stuff. when i run out of the conditioners in my bathroom(honey hemp, smoothing conditioner and shea butter rinse) i will start using this. i might have to invest in the big ole bottle from massage warehouse.


----------



## Minty

che I got 3 liters of that, if you need one girl let me know.


----------



## 13StepsAhead

chebaby said:


> curl junkie and oyin both smell amazing. curl junkie has a lot of stuff that smells like coconut, bubble gum, pineapple, just fruity in general. oyin has a sweet orange and honey scent, and a chocolate scent.
> 
> i forgot to mention that i purchased a giovanni sas conditioner today. i missed that stuff. when i run out of the conditioners in my bathroom(honey hemp, smoothing conditioner and shea butter rinse) i will start using this. i *might have to invest in the big ole bottle from massage warehouse*.


 
chebaby check out your local TJMaxx or Marshalls because I purchased the liter size for 12.99 (cheap and no shipping costs).


----------



## Zaz

My 2nd Aveyou order is out for delivery, this time I added a note asking them to ship USPS instead of Fedex smartpost. It shipped yesterday and it's already arrived here and set to be delivered tomorrow, good ole USPS  It's all backups though (plus a nail polish) so I won't have anything new to play with


----------



## chebaby

13StepsAhead said:


> @chebaby check out your local TJMaxx or Marshalls because I purchased the liter size for 12.99 (cheap and no shipping costs).


they never have the sas. but they always have the 50:50 and tea tree which i dont use.


----------



## chebaby

HijabiFlygirl said:


> che I got 3 liters of that, if you need one girl let me know.


3 liters dang girl you stocked lol. sure ill take one. i can paypal you some money just let me know. thank you.


----------



## Brownie518

Hey, ladies. I'm here at work, just strollin thru the forum...


----------



## chebaby

hey brownie, its quiet here. 
im wondering where T at.


----------



## 13StepsAhead

hey ladies my meds finally kicked in, my temp. was at 105.1 now it's starting to normalize at 98.4. Thanks to prayer and antibotics I'm feeling pretty darn good.


----------



## 13StepsAhead

I know for sure I will be picking up some Oyin (BSP and Dew) for BF and of course some Jasmine's. Other than that not too sure who else I want.


----------



## Eisani

chebaby said:


> hey brownie, its quiet here.
> im wondering where T at.



Bottling up SitriNillah and Moist24/7, let some folks tell it.


----------



## Minty

Eisani
Watching Season of the Witch w/my boy. 

I'm going to buy some hydrolyzed keratin to add to my conditioners. I love Megatek. It has stopped my breakage. But I do not like that it has DMDM Hydratoin in it. I'd like to get to a lower chemical load. 

Silk protein was okay, but not as good as hydrolyzed keratin.


----------



## chebaby

Eisani said:


> Bottling up SitriNillah and Moist24/7, let some folks tell it.


 no you didnt take it there you crazy E.


----------



## divachyk

Keshieshimmer said:


> Has anyone tried this brand http://www.silkdreamshaircare.com/
> 
> I found it under Supergirl's siggy. I love vanilla scented things.


I was offered an opportunity to preview Supergirl's product line.  I will be using my stash of items starting this weekend. Everything smells delicious.  I can't wait to try it out.  I will update you ladies accordingly so you can buy yp. Oh and, shipping was super fast!


----------



## Eisani

chebaby said:


> no you didnt take it there you crazy E.



Girl please whomever asked took it there first


----------



## Brownie518

chebaby said:


> hey brownie, its quiet here.
> im wondering where T at.



Hey! Yes it is!! 
I got so busy here at work. I had to tell this dude to get away from me. He's always trying to get somebody to do his job for him. 

Is anyone doing a No Buy in August??


----------



## Brownie518

Eisani said:


> Bottling up SitriNillah and Moist24/7, let some folks tell it.





that mess had me like  for real


----------



## beautyaddict1913

HijabiFlygirl said:


> Getting my BF list together.
> 
> come on ladies who should make the list?


 
yaaay! I love when we do lists lol!

My BF list includes:

Donna Marie (I cant stop lol)
Darcy's Botanicals
Miss Jessie's
MyHoneyChild
Hairveda
Qhemet
Curl Junkie
Enso

But Im overstocked on most of that stuff so I will probably only realistically purchase from Darcy's, Qhemet, Curl Junkie, and Enso! 

bronzebomb you know Uncle Funky prolly wont have a BF sale...they are stingy! They make you pay $50 (cash only) as a deposit to schedule an appointment and charge $23 for those $16 jars of Qhemet, so they surely arent tryna cut any breaks!
Dont get me wrong, I plan to try their curly magic but Im justnot going to hold my breath for a sale!


----------



## hannan

Just throwing it out there but I noticed Supergirls' leave in has the same ingredients - in the same order - as the bee mine avocado except the bee mine has avocado butter, avocado oil and vitamin e. Granted, Supergirls' is much cheaper.


----------



## bronzebomb

beautyaddict1913 girl, they better have free shipping or something!!! Everything on their site is high!  I can wait.  I may purchase from Sage or Hairrogant.

I'll probably get something from Miss Jessie's...that's the ONLY time I will purchase from their line.  

I have been doing kinky twists all night!  I still have a huge section to do.  I'll do it this weekend.  I want some good weave next.


----------



## Keshieshimmer

divachyk said:


> I was offered an opportunity to preview product line.  I will be using my stash of items starting this weekend. Everything smells delicious.  I can't wait to try it out.  I will update you ladies accordingly so you can buy yp. Oh and, shipping was super fast!


@divachykYay! Can't wait to hear what you think!


----------



## divachyk

Okay so tonight I moisturized with Bee Mine Luscious (my staple) and sealed with Supergirl's SDH Nourish Oil Blend. Yummy! It gave me the ceramide type shine. The oil consists of some oils I've never used but I love it! Made my hair nice and soft and blingy. Tried to take a pic not sure how great it will look. I'm not that great of a self-pic taker.






ETA: It smells like a cross between a coffee smell and vatika frosting. It's  to me. The dh even asked, "what have you been messing in" - translation, what's the smell but in a good way?  A_nd I must make it known, I'm just a beta tester, not a paid commercial._


----------



## beautyaddict1913

bronzebomb said:


> @beautyaddict1913 girl, they better have free shipping or something!!! Everything on their site is high! I can wait. I may purchase from Sage or Hairrogant.
> 
> I'll probably get something from Miss Jessie's...that's the ONLY time I will purchase from their line.
> 
> I have been doing kinky twists all night! I still have a huge section to do. I'll do it this weekend. I want some good weave next.


 
bronzebomb do you use the miss jessie's super sweetback? i have some and have never tried it. I am thinking of using it the next time I plan to use heat on my hair!


----------



## Brownie518

divachyk said:


> Okay so tonight I moisturized with Bee Mine Luscious (my staple) and sealed with Supergirl's SDH Nourish Oil Blend. Yummy! It gave me the ceramide type shine. The oil consists of some oils I've never used but I love it! Made my hair nice and soft and blingy. Tried to take a pic not sure how great it will look. I'm not that great of a self-pic taker.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ETA: It smells like a cross between a coffee smell and vatika frosting. It's  to me. The dh even asked, "what have you been messing in" - translation, what's the smell but in a good way?  A_nd I must make it known, I'm just a beta tester, not a paid commercial._



divachyk - I love your buns!!!  And your hair looks sooo smooth and silky!!


----------



## divachyk

Thank you for the compliment on my buns/hair Brownie518.



robot. said:


> hey everybody.  if any of you really wanted me to make you a cowl, just let me know!
> 
> the yarn i use is 7.00 dollars a skein.
> i need one skein if you want one like in my picture i posted.
> i need 2-3 skeins if you want it larger to loop around a few times.
> 
> if anyone is interested, you can PM me.
> 
> i made another last night: View attachment 120749


@robot. - how much would you charge to make an actual scarf. Think the cowl is much smaller, right? 



chebaby said:


> dry hair conditioning is always on point its my favorite way to treat my hair.


I use to do it but stopped. Might start back. Feel like less hairs break when the conditioner is applied to dry hair.



hannan said:


> Just throwing it out there but I noticed Supergirls' leave in has the same ingredients - in the same order - as the bee mine avocado except the bee mine has avocado butter, avocado oil and vitamin e. Granted, Supergirls' is much cheaper.


I like cheaper.


----------



## robot.

divachyk said:


> u=50185"]robot.[/URL] - how much would you charge to make an actual scarf. Think the cowl is much smaller, right?
> .



hey divachyk!

I can make a long enough cowl to wrap, like I did here: http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?p=13887779#post13887779

I can even make the pattern a little thinner, if you want to wrap it around your neck and tuck one loop into the other (idk how to describe it exactly, but I wear almost all my scarves this way )

Or I can make a regular one, it's all up to you.


----------



## 13StepsAhead

Brownie518 said:


> Hey! Yes it is!!
> I got so busy here at work. I had to tell this dude to get away from me. He's always trying to get somebody to do his job for him.
> 
> *Is anyone doing a No Buy in August??*


 
Brownie518 I started my 30 day no-buy on Monday and will only break it for a HV sale or AY flash sale (this technically won't be breaking it since I have 1 mo' groupon to use).


----------



## Eisani

hannan said:


> Just throwing it out there but I noticed Supergirls' leave in has the same ingredients - in the same order - as the bee mine avocado except the bee mine has avocado butter, avocado oil and vitamin e. Granted, Supergirls' is much cheaper.


I don't mind a base as long as folks aren't charging ridiculous prices. Cheap is good with me, too.


----------



## 13StepsAhead

Hey ladies since I stayed home from work today I decided yo treat myself to a nice hair day. I used up a jar of Jasmines Hibiscus in coconut cream to DC with right now. The Hibiscus is giving me a tingling sensation I'm starting to think that maybe it could be the ginseng.


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Zaz

I reorganised my stash last night and it looks totally manageable. My hair's fairly easy to please I think so the smell of a product is a pretty big deciding factor. I own the most Curls items since I have all their curl creams, their conditioner, their cleanser and a couple of backups of a few of them. I just  that smell, my favourite smelling product and she consistently uses it for everything (except the gels) which works for me .

If I don't buy anything to BF  I think I could probably get rid of 10 items bringing my total number of products down to 22  
I'll try to only break the no buy for a good Aveyou sale which doesn't really count since I already bought that groupon and I'll be getting backups.

Right now I'm working on TIGI moisture maniac with KBB hair nectar and Hairveda whipped gelly.


----------



## Charz

I'll be getting some QB for Black Friday, and I still have my last Aveyou coupon to use up.

I'm trying to get through this KCCC, AOHSR (have 2 left after this) and KBB hair milk by September which I won't be repurchasing. Most likely I will use up one of my Curl Junkie Daily Fixes.

I am also getting my hair dyed again for my birthday in late September.


----------



## 13StepsAhead

Zaz said:


> I reorganised my stash last night and it looks totally manageable. My hair's fairly easy to please I think so the smell of a product is a pretty big deciding factor. I own the most Curls items since I have all their curl creams, their conditioner, their cleanser and a couple of backups of a few of them. I just  that smell, my favourite smelling product and she consistently uses it for everything (except the gels) which works for me .
> 
> If I don't buy anything to BF  I think I could probably *get rid of 10 items bringing my total number of products down to 22 *
> I'll try to only break the no buy for a good Aveyou sale which doesn't really count since I already bought that groupon and I'll be getting backups.
> 
> Right now I'm working on TIGI moisture maniac with KBB hair nectar and Hairveda whipped gelly.


 
That's not bad Zaz if I didn't buy anything for BF I wouldn't even be close to 32


----------



## Minty

I haven't counted how many items I have. I know I've halved my collection by giving things away. 

I found a bottle of jasmine's DC and another of Strinillah that I'm going to use first so I'm going to use that up by the end of August. I also have 1/2 bottle of Darcy's pumpkin and although I think its a very decent conditioner, that pumpkin smell is missing something for me to really like it. 

And Yaaaaay my henasouq order came today.  I'll be doing henna Friday using hannan's recipe.


----------



## Ese88

My Claudie's shipped today


----------



## natura87

Hello ladies and lurkers. I decided to put chunky braids in my hair to stretch it out, The twists would have taken too long. I got bored so I mixed some AVG, YTcarrots conditioner, Grapeseed oil and Tea Tree Oil for a leave in. My hair is still kinda damp and I put them in last night.

Tell m why my sister is now all texlaxed and wearing her hair in a  stretched out fro when just a few years ago she was hating on my TWA. I see you...I see you


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Afternoon D's! 

Not feeling well. Wasn't on last night (will be on & off today). @13StepsAhead I was wondering if we have the same thang?

Nah....I wasn't Jarrin' Up no Sitrinillah or Bottlin' Up no Moist24/7 OR being Productjunkidiva's Alter Ego.   

My ASIAN arrived today. I got 2 Cleansing Puddings & some Double Butter.

Not sure if I'll do my hair tonight. Not really up to it. 

But if I feel better later I will. If not, I'll do it tomorrow.erplexed


----------



## IDareT'sHair

cch24 said:


> *As a proud lurker of this thread* I'm offended that anyone would enter and not have something positive to say. Hmph.
> 
> *back to regularly scheduled programming*


 
@cch24 Hey Girlie!  Where you been? I always enjoyed reading your DDCC Posts (and others of course).



Ltown said:


> Good morning, i need to stay out of this thread for a minuteNEVER i love shampoo i keep trying cowash and it just not for me. *Well Enso is getting my money again thank Ms T i git a coupon but can't find it i think its 15% off $75. *
> *I just brought a new car yesterday pickup wed, honda crosstour, so them payment will reduce my pj*


 
@Ltown Nah....It is only 10% off (Enso). That 15% for $75 was for AveYou.

ETA: I turned in my Lease in '09 and Leased another Vehicle. And no...it doesn't slow down the PJ-ism.

I love those Crosstours and Honda's in General! Good Choice.


----------



## 13StepsAhead

IDareT'sHair said:


> Afternoon D's!
> 
> Not feeling well. Wasn't on last night (will be on & off today). @13StepsAhead I was wondering if we have the same thang?
> 
> Nah....I wasn't Jarrin' Up no Sitrinillah or Bottlin' Up no Moist24/7 OR being Productjunkidiva's Alter Ego.
> 
> My ASIAN arrived today. I got 2 Cleansing Puddings & some Double Butter.
> 
> Not sure if I'll do my hair tonight. Not really up to it.
> 
> But if I feel better later I will. If not, I'll do it tomorrow.erplexed


 
Afternoon IDareT'sHair! I hope you feel better because if we have the same thing I know you're feeling terrible.


----------



## 13StepsAhead

oh yeah just finished twisting my hair. Use jasmine's shea rinse as my LI and I love the way my hair felt. Also, used up a CJ CIAB and i should be finished up with the Shea Rinse by the end of the week.


----------



## bronzebomb

beautyaddict1913 said:


> @bronzebomb do you use the miss jessie's super sweetback? i have some and have never tried it. I am thinking of using it the next time I plan to use heat on my hair!


 
beautyaddict1913 - I use everything in Miss Jessie's and I  SST.  I like Miss Jessie's for a finished look. All other products produces a "natural" look.


----------



## hannan

Eisani said:


> I don't mind a base as long as folks aren't charging ridiculous prices. Cheap is good with me, too.



 I haven't purchased either yet but can't argue with Supergirls' prices! Especially with a vanilla scent. 

@IDareT'sHair Oh no . I hope you start feeling better soon!


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair. i hope you feel better. i was wondering why you werent on.


----------



## chebaby

hey everyone
i took my two braids out today and did not like the way they felt they were all stiff and didnt feel moisturized. the dew doesnt seem to be working for me anymore.
so i cleansed with deep fix and detangled with cj smoothing lotion, then i used koils by nature leave in and smoothed my hair back in a zing. my hair feels light and fluffy so so far i like the KBN leave in. i doubt itll be a repurchase though, im not in love with it like i know some people are.


----------



## chebaby

oh and i know ive already said this but i must say it again, the smell of the enso horsetail and aloe cream is wonderful. i have no idea what the smell is but i am loving it.
i smoothed some on my dry hair and it made it sooooo soft. this may be a keeper because nothing works on my dry hair at all which normal doesnt bother me because once i moisturize my wet hair i can go days without moisturizing again and be fine. but it would be nice to have something that i can slap on dry hair and have it work.


----------



## chebaby

my order from mynaturalhairstore still hasnt shipped.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Hey Ladies!  Under the dryer in Roux Mendex.  Will Rinse it out in a minute & steam.  

I thought if I got up and started moving around, I'd feel better. chebaby Thanks Girl.  

I felt really feverish yesterday/last night.  Now today, just kinda out of it.

My Enso Shipped
Claudie Shipped
Njoi Shipped

So I got packages, packages, packages on the way!  YAY!

mkd  I really like the ASIAN Cleansing Pudding.  I used it today.  

It's a little more _'Shampoo-ey' _than I would like, but it definitely cleaned my hair w/o feeling stripped.  Good Stuff.  Like a Creamy-Poo.  If I need a 'Poo' that would be it.  Otherwise, I'd stick with their Coconut Cowash.

btw:  I decided to stick with Jasmines Honey Pear for my Steam.  Maybe I'll use the Wild Strawberry Sunday.  Didn't wanna smell it (for some reason).


----------



## chebaby

im glad you are up and moving about T, but maybe you need more rest. i hope you feel better.
i know you will once the packages start rolling in


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@chebaby Gurl....I felt the "Life" coming back in me when I picked that ASIAN box up off the the Porch. 

btw: I did hear back from Enso. They are going to start making the Cleansing Conditioners in some of the Combo's they did the Shampoos in.


----------



## bronzebomb

I have not completed the center section of my kinky twists...and I don't feel like completing it either.  So, I decided to just two-strand twist the center.

I've noticed that Qhemet Biologics Burdock Root Butter Cream Olive & Honey Hydrating Balm and the Aethiopika butter has left my hair amazingly soft (but no hold what-so-ever).  This line impresses me with moisture...but nothing else.  I'm looking for that product with hold and moisture...I'm not sure it's out there.


----------



## bronzebomb

I may have typed too quickly...I forget about Oyin's Whipped Pudding. Oyin has some really solid products in their line-up. Honey Hemp, Juices & Berries, Burnt Sugar Pomade, Whipped Pudding, and Hair Dew.


----------



## 13StepsAhead

@IDareT'sHair get some rest I took my butt into work this morning and was right back in the house 2hrs later. My immune system was working overtime to get that fever out of my sytem yesterday now today I'm just trying to get my energy back.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

On My BF Wish List:

Komaza Intense Moisture DC'er
Komaza Protein Strengthener
Komaza Shea Butter Lotion *after I try it and Love it*
Afroveda Ashlii Amala and Maybe that new AV Product although I 'doubt' it's worth $23.00

And just re-up on some stuff.  Nothin' much really.  Just whoever has the best Sales (I'm there)!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

13StepsAhead said:


> @IDareT'sHair *get some rest I took my but into work this morning and was right back in the house 2hrs later. My immune system was working overtime to get that fever out of my sytem yesterday now today I'm just trying to get my energy back.*


 
@13StepsAhead Girl, Me too. I had an important meeting 8-10 and I left about Noon. 

I had Chills, then Burning Up. Unbelievable. That only lasted 24 hours. I felt 'slightly' better today, just drained tho'.

I read your response about the Hibiscus. So you think the Ginseng is causing the 'tingle' uh? I don't remember if I felt 'tingles'


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby Gurl....I felt the "Life" coming back in me when I picked that ASIAN box up off the the Porch.
> 
> *btw: I did hear back from Enso. They are going to start making the Cleansing Conditioners in some of the Combo's they did the Shampoos in.*


you sure do make things happen dont ya?


----------



## 13StepsAhead

IDareT'sHair said:


> @13StepsAhead Girl, Me too. I had an important meeting 8-10 and I left about Noon.
> 
> I *had Chills, then Burning Up. Unbelievable. That only lasted 24 hours. I felt 'slightly' better today, just drained tho*'.
> 
> I read your response about the Hibiscus. So you think the Ginseng is causing the 'tingle' uh? I don't remember if I felt 'tingles'


 
IDareT'sHair I'm convinced we had the same thing It's so crazy how the changes in the weather can make one so sick. at this point I really don't know what it is in that Hibiscus, but my hair still felt AMAZING so the tingling really didn't bother me.


----------



## 13StepsAhead

OT: In my sickly state I still managed to get in touch with 2 corporate recruiters in my field. I have an appoinntment to meet with one next Monday and the other on the following Monday. I'm so excited to meet with them because I know recruiters get on it when comes to "selling" talent.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

13StepsAhead  That's good 13, that you are still pursuing different employment options.  Hopefully, you'll find something where your Skills can be maximized.

chebaby  Hmp.  Shol' Do. _Why would you just make 1 Conditioning Cleanser and all those wonderful sounding Shampoos?  (Which was my exact question)_.

aluv Thought you should know, I will be able to get another cowash outta "Greenie" I coulda' used it up today, but decided to make it last until Sunday.  I'll pull another one out too, for Sunday.  So maybe 4-5 uses (if I do it right).

I may use up:  Greenie, Roux Mendex and maybe the Honey Pear on Sunday.


----------



## Minty

My hair feels dry but itsstill in flat twists. Now I wish I had a spray on moisturizer (and not nobody's s-curl). I need to find a spray bottle and make something up.....

Think I'll order my steamer this week and not wait until BF. Unfortunately, there are no "small" ones except that table top joint and it just looks 'blah' to me.


----------



## 13StepsAhead

IDareT'sHair said:


> @13StepsAhead That's good 13, that you are still pursuing different employment options. Hopefully, you'll find something where your Skills can be maximized.
> 
> @chebaby Hmp. Shol' Do. _Why would you just make 1 Conditioning Cleanser and all those wonderful sounding Shampoos? (Which was my exact question)_.
> 
> @aluv Thought you should know, I will be able to get another cowash outta "Greenie" I coulda' used it up today, but decided to make it last until Sunday. I'll pull another one out too, for Sunday. So maybe 4-5 uses (if I do it right).
> 
> I may use up: Greenie, Roux Mendex and maybe the Honey Pear on Sunday.


 
Thanks IDareT'sHair I hope so too.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @13StepsAhead  That's good 13, that you are still pursuing different employment options.  Hopefully, you'll find something where your Skills can be maximized.
> 
> @chebaby * Hmp.  Shol' Do. Why would you just make 1 Conditioning Cleanser and all those wonderful sounding Shampoos?  (Which was my exact question).*
> 
> @aluv Thought you should know, I will be able to get another cowash outta "Greenie" I coulda' used it up today, but decided to make it last until Sunday.  I'll pull another one out too, for Sunday.  So maybe 4-5 uses (if I do it right).
> 
> I may use up:  Greenie, Roux Mendex and maybe the Honey Pear on Sunday.


i still didnt make a second(i mean third ) purchase but i want that cleansing conditioner.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

HijabiFlygirl  You didn't get Enso's Sweet Agave Nectar & Flaxseed?  It's nice.  It probably has the preservative that doesn't 'agree' with you right?

I also like Njoi's Herbal Tea Hair Spritz (which is my Fav right now) Oh Yeah, my Njoi Shipped.

I lurves Hydratherma Naturals Follicle Booster Spritz too.  MHC has some nice ones too.  And I lurves Afroveda's Moringa & Ginseng and QB's Karady Hair Tea (Spritz).

That Herbal Hair Cocktail and they have Natural Humectants, but I gifted that to someone, before I had a chance to try it.erplexed

Wonder how Imma like these WEN Spritzes?  I got the Fig and SAM.


----------



## robot.

Feel better Mama T!  I'll put your cowl in the mail Friday.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

Wait until those other Cleansers come out *if you can*  They said 2-3 weeks.

Tiiva is suppose to come out with a Cleanser as well.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

robot.  Awww Thank You Lady!  I told you there was no rush.  But I appreciate it.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Wait until those other Cleansers come out **if you can**  They said 2-3 weeks.
> 
> Tiiva is suppose to come out with a Cleanser as well.


now you know i aint waiting no 2-3 weeks.


----------



## mkd

Feel better IDareT'sHair and 13StepsAhead

I like that Asian cleansing pudding too t.  I liked their cowash con too actually.


----------



## bronzebomb

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby *Gurl....I felt the "Life" coming back in me when I picked that ASIAN box up off the the Porch.*
> 
> btw: I did hear back from Enso. They are going to start making the Cleansing Conditioners in some of the Combo's they did the Shampoos in.


 

why did i laugh???   life's little pleasures!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

HijabiFlygirl  Truthfully, Komaza's Vitamin Reign wasn't bad either.  Alot of folks love Hairveda's Hydra Silica Spritz, but I didn't feel it was doing anything.

I know beautyaddict1913 loves it!

I still have a bottle someone gifted me a while back, I'll pull it back out again and use it up. 

Maybe after I use up this Njoi I'm using now.  I'll pull it out and start using it to see if I want to re-order it when HV has her Back to School Sale.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *now you know i aint waiting no 2-3 weeks*.


 
@chebaby I knew it. But it would fit right in with You & @13StepsAhead No-Buy Challenge Ya'll on.   

@mkd I like it. I was surprised/I guess I forgot how 'small' the Jar is. I guess I'm use to that 16 ounce Jar of the Coconut Cowash. 

What I love about ASIAN is the Professional Packaging, Super Fast Shipping and Free Shipping with $35. Very professional outfit. And I haven't found anything I really 'dislike'. Have you tried that Hydration Elation yet?


----------



## 13StepsAhead

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby I *knew it. But it would fit right in with You & @**13StepsAhead** No-Buy Challenge Ya'll on.*
> 
> @mkd I like it. I was surprised/I guess I forgot how 'small' the Jar is. I guess I'm use to that 16 ounce Jar of the Coconut Cowash.
> 
> What I love about ASIAN is the Professional Packaging, Super Fast Shipping and Free Shipping with $35. Very professional outfit. And I haven't found anything I really 'dislike'. Have you tried that Hydration Elation yet?


 
Well I can't speak fo' chebaby, but I ain't bought a thang yet, but it's really only been 3days I'm gonna wait to try Enso on BF. I really need to use some of this stuff up.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Lawd I Wish I had another Groupon!  Or 2


----------



## IDareT'sHair

13StepsAhead You Ain't Been Feelin' Good Tho'.

chebaby


----------



## 13StepsAhead

IDareT'sHair said:


> @13StepsAhead* You Ain't Been Feelin' Good* Tho'.
> 
> @chebaby


 
 you ain't neva' lied IDareT'sHair my clarisonic came in the mail yesterday and I was so sick I didn't even care that I had a new packege to open; my body would not allow me to get out of bed. Usually I'm like


----------



## 13StepsAhead

After all, this is USE 1 BUY1 and I already used 2 this week,so If I buy something I won't feel too bad :wink2:


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby I knew it. *But it would fit right in with You & @13StepsAhead No-Buy Challenge Ya'll on.*





13StepsAhead said:


> Well I can't speak fo' @chebaby, but I ain't bought a thang yet, but it's really only been 3days I'm gonna wait to try Enso on BF. I really need to use some of this stuff up.


i forgot all about a no buy


----------



## mkd

IDareT'sHair, I haven't tried the Asian hydration elevation yet.  I am trying to work only opening a few products in each category at a time.  When I finish one bottle, I may open that one next.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @13StepsAhead You Ain't Been Feelin' Good Tho'.
> 
> @chebaby


this a bad month for me


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *i forgot all about a no buy*


 
chebaby  But it was YOUR idea



chebaby said:


> *this a bad month for me*


 
chebaby  Hmp. Gurl...Me Too!  Practicing for the BF PJ Olympics 

I guess I took it too far.


----------



## Ltown

Hey ladies!  IDareT'sHair hope you get better, 13StepsAhead you too,  those summer colds are terrible.


I have the slights idea what i'm getting in Nov but I'm on a no buy for Aug.  That first $$$car payment will be due


----------



## 13StepsAhead

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby *But it was YOUR idea*
> 
> 
> @chebaby Hmp. Gurl...Me Too! Practicing for the BF PJ Olympics
> 
> I guess I took it too far.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby  But it was YOUR idea
> 
> 
> 
> @chebaby  Hmp. Gurl...Me Too!  Practicing for the BF PJ Olympics
> 
> I guess I took it too far.


my idea??? hmm i talk to much then 
girl i been practicing waaaaayyyyy too much lmao. im mad mynaturalstore hasnt shipped my stuff yet. dang they are just the vendor they aint making the stuff come on. if it dont ship by tomorrow im gonna tell them to refund me.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

mkd said:


> @IDareT'sHair,* I haven't tried the Asian hydration elevation yet.* I am trying to work only opening a few products in each category at a time. When I finish one bottle, I may open that one next.


 
@mkd I haven't either. I keep holding on to it. I thought $16.50 was a bit much. But I guess it's no smaller than CJ and those are 18-20.

Speaking of CJ....remember I was saying I was gonna use that Honey Butta' soon 

I changed my mind because I have 2 opened QB CocoTree Detangling Ghee's.  

I got one from @chebaby and one from La Colocha, so I need to focus on them after I rest my BBD for a while.  

Maybe I'll use CTDG for the month of August/Sept depending on how long it takes me to use up both Jars.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> my idea??? hmm i talk to much then
> girl i been practicing waaaaayyyyy too much lmao.* im mad mynaturalstore hasnt shipped my stuff yet. dang they are just the vendor they aint making the stuff come on. if it dont ship by tomorrow im gonna tell them to refund me.*


 
@chebaby I would be mad too! When did you order? 

When I asked them for a "Refund" on that Camille Rose Stuff (after you said it Stank), they immediately sent me an "It Shipped" They lied. They didn't want to give up that Refund.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby I would be mad too! When did you order?
> 
> When I asked them for a "Refund" on that Camille Rose Stuff (after you said it Stank), they immediately sent me an "It Shipped" They lied. They didn't want to give up that Refund.


i ordered on either saturday or sunday. but to me when you are ordering from a vendor that has a ton of different brands and it says "in stock" it needs to ship that day or the next.


----------



## 13StepsAhead

I think I may try Kyra's Ultimate if they have a sale for BF


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ltown  What color did you end up getting L?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

13StepsAhead said:


> I think I may try Kyra's Ultimate if they have a sale for BF


 
@13StepsAhead Hmp. Lemme go look at that.

I ain't buying nothing that's not at least 20%-40%

ETA:  Just did a Quick Look  Keep me Posted if they have a Sale.  I'd like to get the Hemp Conditioner and the Mango Cream.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *i ordered on either saturday or sunday. but to me when you are ordering from a vendor that has a ton of different brands and it says "in stock" it needs to ship that day or the next.*


 
chebaby  Well Honey Lemme Tell You...

When I start Talmbout "Refund" they started talmbout:  "It Shipped"


----------



## 13StepsAhead

IDareT'sHair said:


> @13StepsAhead Hmp. Lemme go look at that.
> 
> *I ain't buying nothing that's not at least 20%-40%*
> 
> ETA: Just did a Quick Look* Keep me Posted if they have a Sale. I'd like to get the Hemp Conditioner and the Mango Cream*.


 
IDareT'sHair yea I'm only buying on sales from now on, especially if it's a new vendor. I will definitely keep you updated if they post any sales.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

13StepsAhead said:


> @IDareT'sHair yea I'm only buying on sales from now on, *especially if it's a new vendor. I will definitely keep you updated if they post any sales.*


 
@13StepsAhead I keep saying "I ain't buying from no more new vendors" 

And turn right around and buy from new vendors.


----------



## Minty

thanks IDareT'sHair I appreciate the product suggestions. I put my QB order in already, but I'm making my hair spritz now -

hibiscus tea
horsetail tea
rice bran oil
aloe 
neroli essential oil

I just kept it simple.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby  Well Honey Lemme Tell You...
> 
> When I start Talmbout "Refund" they started talmbout:  "It Shipped"


something told me not to order from them. never again. i know 3 days aint much but if its in stock whats the hold up?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

HijabiFlygirl said:


> thanks @IDareT'sHair I appreciate the product suggestions. I put my QB order in already, *but I'm making my hair spritz now -*
> 
> *hibiscus tea*
> *horsetail tea*
> *rice bran oil*
> *aloe *
> *neroli essential oil*
> 
> *I just kept it simple.*


 
HijabiFlygirl Ltown makes a really good Spritz too.  Sounds Good Flygirl.



chebaby said:


> *something told me not to order from them. never again. i know 3 days aint much but if its in stock whats the hold up?*


 
chebaby  Gurl...Close Your eyes and Pretend it's BJ....  It will come tomorrow.


----------



## Zaz

My hair felt kinda weird/build up heavy today so I rewashed with my Curls cleansing cream after my workout and that fixed things right up . Not that I'm mad I got rid of the buildup  that just means the CJ daily fix isn't quite as good a cleanser as I thought it was since that's what I've been using for the past 2 weeks.

Now I kinda wish I'd ordered more of the Curls cleanser instead of 2 backups of CJ daily fix. I think my last groupon I'll buy only Curls products and no CJ


----------



## Ltown

IDareT'sHair said:


> Ltown  What color did you end up getting L?



IDareT'sHair,  its Polish metalic gray.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Zaz  If you wanna deal with the "Hassle" and it can sometimes be a "Hassle" I'm sure you can get rid of them on the Exchange Forum with The Quickness. 

That shouldn't be a Problem at All.


----------



## 13StepsAhead

Zaz said:


> My hair felt kinda weird/build up heavy today so I rewashed with my Curls cleansing cream after my workout and that fixed things right up . Not that I'm mad I got rid of the buildup  that just means the CJ daily fix isn't quite as good a cleanser as I thought it was since that's what I've been using for the past 2 weeks.
> 
> Now I kinda wish I'd ordered more of the *Curls cleanser* instead of 2 backups of CJ daily fix. I think my last groupon I'll buy only Curls products and no CJ


 
may have to try this out one day.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Speaking of using stuff up.....

I finished up 1 Claudie Quinoa & Coffee #1 Hair Cream (have 2 backups coming)
1 Enso Naturals Marshmallow & Moss Softening Serum


----------



## Zaz

IDareT'sHair said:


> Zaz  If you wanna deal with the "Hassle" and it can sometimes be a "Hassle" I'm sure you can get rid of them on the Exchange Forum with The Quickness.
> 
> That shouldn't be a Problem at All.



Meh, I'm too lazy for alladat  I'll just hang onto 'em and use it up, I'm a bit disappointed is all. I still like it though even if it's just as a conditioner, I'll keep washing with the Curls cleanser once a week to avoid build up.


----------



## aluv

@13StepsAhead & @IDareT'sHair --Hope u r both feeling much better!!

T- 5 usesfor Greenie is good!!! I am up to 5 uses and have 1 more left, @ least it looks like I'll be done this weekend too!!


----------



## aluv

I have the slights idea what i'm getting in Nov but I'm on a no buy for Aug. That first $$$car payment will be due[/QUOTE]

Ltown Congratulations on the new car!!


----------



## chebaby

theres a box waiting for me at home. i wonder if its the mynatural hair store. i dont think i have anything else coming. and why didnt they send a shipping comfirmation?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Zaz said:


> *Meh, I'm too lazy for alladat*  I'll just hang onto 'em and use it up, I'm a bit disappointed is all. I still like it though even if it's just as a conditioner, I'll keep washing with the Curls cleanser once a week to avoid build up.


 
Zaz  I feel you.  It's not for the Faint Of Heart.  That's for sure.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

aluv  if I space it out and not be so heavy-handed I could possibly see myself getting 4-5 uses.

We'll see on this 2nd Jar Imma 'bout to pull out.


----------



## chebaby

i got my parents taking wheatgrass and maca now and they talking about how it increases libido and i might have a little sibling running around soon my parents are funny.


----------



## Brownie518

chebaby said:


> i got my parents taking wheatgrass and maca now and they talking about how it increases libido and i might have a little sibling running around soon my parents are funny.







*jots quick note about wheatgrass and maca...


----------



## chebaby

Brownie518 said:


> *jots quick note about wheatgrass and maca...


i think its just the maca that ummmm increases the libido 
i just have them taking wheatgrass for overall health.

im taking maca too
oh and goji berries does the same thing for the libido


----------



## Shay72

Finished an Enso Olive & Honey Buttercream sample. I was thinking it was too heavy but it had my hair feeling good so I may repurchase after all. Also finished Hairveda's Green Conditioner. One down, two to go.

Someone mentioned 32 products so I decided I wanted to count mine. I counted 32 in one 3 drawer storage container. I have 3 of these..... This doesn't even count what's on the way.

Walgreen's refunded my order--Shea Moisture. No explanation or anything. Their CS sucks because it took forever to get my order the last time I ordered from them and now this. I paid with paypal so I think I will use the money to order some of the new Enso stuff .


----------



## Shay72

Oh yeah it doesn't count my gallons or ayurvedic powders which are stored separately. It is a sickness...


----------



## chebaby

Shay72, im with you on the 32 items. that might be my leave ins alone


----------



## hannan

Evening ladies! 

Folica.com has a little groupon-esque thing going on that's $25 for $50 here if anyone's interested.


----------



## Minty

Hey Hanan. Oh folica. They deliver fast, but I don't know if I want anything from them - they ain't got no oils


----------



## beautyaddict1913

Hey ladies...I am at the frustration stage with my hair....its too hot to do twistouts and with all the workouts Im trying to do it makes no sense for me to do them anyway. Last night I did an oil rinse with an EVOO mix that I am trying to use up, then I detangled in the shower with yes to tomatoes, and washed with SheaMoisture moisture retention shampoo. I did an overnight DC with Komaza Olive and rinsed this morning, sealed with HV Cocasta, which I love btw (thanks T), and left in HV Moist 24/7 thinking I was going to do my effortless wash and go....my hair shrunk up within minutes! It was a mess but I wore it anyway! I tried bunning but that didnt look right to me so I came home and rinsed it and just left in Komaza shea butter lotion. Im about to go to yt for some assistance with bunning!


----------



## hannan

HijabiFlygirl Hey girl!  I think I want to bite the bullet and get a flat iron since mine's been busted but I dunno.


----------



## Minty

beautyaddict1913 - hun I'm sorry about your hair day.

what about using a more alkaline conditioner to co-wash with - do two big flat twists or some jumbo twists, and put that in a pony to stretch and do your bun. Put a scarf on for minute to lay your edges and you're good to go.

Also, try wearing a scarf when you work out - a very shear fine scarf that you can tie down tight.


----------



## Minty

hannan you'll get your stuff like tomorrow afternoon. LOL


----------



## Minty

I've been wanting a caruso. Thanks for the heads up Hanan. (Why am I on this folica site - trouble)


----------



## chebaby

beautyaddict1913 said:


> Hey ladies...I am at the frustration stage with my hair....its too hot to do twistouts and with all the workouts Im trying to do it makes no sense for me to do them anyway. Last night I did an oil rinse with an EVOO mix that I am trying to use up, then I detangled in the shower with yes to tomatoes, and washed with SheaMoisture moisture retention shampoo. I did an overnight DC with Komaza Olive and rinsed this morning, sealed with HV Cocasta, which I love btw (thanks T), and left in HV Moist 24/7 thinking I was going to do my effortless wash and go....my hair shrunk up within minutes! It was a mess but I wore it anyway! I tried bunning but that didnt look right to me so I came home and rinsed it and just left in Komaza shea butter lotion. Im about to go to yt for some assistance with bunning!


i would put my hair in four to eight braids and let them set overnight. then the next morning take the braids out and bun on dry stretched hair.
you can bun on wet hair but i was afraid of my ends getting messed up.


----------



## divachyk

Feel better @IDareT'sHair and 13StepsAhead

Tried Whipped Ends tonight but was light handed with the product. Feels  But, let me be honest, my roller set can absorb almost anything. It's the air dried hair that's all funky and reject product. I didn't like WE on first use but like it now. Sealed with the Silk Dreams Hair Nourish Oil.


----------



## Brownie518

chebaby said:


> i think its just the maca that ummmm increases the libido
> i just have them taking wheatgrass for overall health.
> 
> im taking maca too
> oh and goji berries does the same thing for the libido



:eyebrows2 maca and goji berries...


----------



## Brownie518

Shay72 said:


> Finished an Enso Olive & Honey Buttercream sample. I was thinking it was too heavy but it had my hair feeling good so I may repurchase after all. Also finished Hairveda's Green Conditioner. One down, two to go.
> 
> Someone mentioned 32 products so* I decided I wanted to count mine.* I counted 32 in one 3 drawer storage container. I have 3 of these..... This doesn't even count what's on the way.
> 
> Walgreen's refunded my order--Shea Moisture. No explanation or anything. Their CS sucks because it took forever to get my order the last time I ordered from them and now this. I paid with paypal *so I think I will use the money to order some of the new Enso stuff* .



1st bolded - I'm not touchin' this one...

2nd bolded -  I didn't get a refund but I ordered the new stuff too...


----------



## Shay72

Brownie518 said:


> 1st bolded - I'm not touchin' this one...
> 
> 2nd bolded -  I didn't get a refund but I ordered the new stuff too...




Put in my order and only had to pay $1 . I ordered like 5-6 samples and the full bottle of the Flaxseed Spray since that was the only option. 

My BF list includes Darcy's, UFD, and Qhemet. Darcy's & Qhemet's bc I haven't ordered from them since last BF. UFD probably won't have a sale like someone mentioned but maybe someone else that carries them will. There's no way I'm paying full price for all the stuff I want to try from that line.


----------



## bronzebomb

I've updated my "What to Purchase next list" to:



Uncle Funky's Daughter Glossy - just to get a little shine to my hair.
Komaza Hair Care Coconut Hair Pudding*_*I may leave the gels alone. They don't appear to work for my hair. Since I do not have a curl pattern._
Karen's Body Beautiful Creamylicious in Lucious Pear scent (when the temperature cools a bit...so it won't melt in transit)


----------



## 13StepsAhead

Morning ladies I feel great today and my hair feels awesome. That shea rinse is a miracle worker as a LI.


----------



## 13StepsAhead

Just went to window shop on Jasimines and  it says the web site is currently inactive What's up with that? has anyone else noticed that?


----------



## natura87

IDareT'sHair said:


> Lawd I Wish I had another Groupon!  Or 2



Heck I wish i bought one/some in the first place.


----------



## La Colocha

Hi ladies, its been a while. Working and working some more, nothing much going on with me hair wise. Still doing the same routine and haven't purchased any new products. This thread is too long to catch up so i hope all of you are doing ok. @13 i saw that with jasmines site, hope everything is ok. I'm still really stocked up from mothers day. I will get a few days off in about 2 weeks so talk to yall then.


----------



## 13StepsAhead

Hairveda's August sale is posted "In August Save on bundled hair care treats! 30%off bundles & 20% off single items! We have a full inventory and every thing will be in stock! MONTH LONG SALE"


----------



## 13StepsAhead

Guess I'll be breakin my no-buy @12am on August 1st


----------



## Zaz

13StepsAhead maybe she (Jasmine's) needs time to catch up on orders with all the sales she's been having? Better to put up a "be back shortly" sign than to keep taking orders and have a mob of angry PJs thinking you absconded with their money and questioning your erhm... sobriety


----------



## Keshieshimmer

Zaz said:


> @13StepsAhead maybe she needs time to catch up on orders with all the sales she's been having? Better to put up a "be back shortly" sign than to keep taking orders and have a mob of angry PJs demanding explanations and questioning your erhm... sobriety


 haha...how do y'all say it "bJ likes her monies"


----------



## chebaby

chello everyone
so let me tell yall what i came home to so i come home to a package from mynaturalhairstore. ok why were there only 3 items in the box when i ordered 5 items. so on the invoice why does it say"will ship other items when they come in". ummmm no. when i ordered everything said in stock so why do i have to wait. and why wasnt i emailed that there would be a wait time because things werent  in stock when you said it was. AND why was my seal on the bee mine broken.

this store will never see any of my money again.


----------



## natura87

13StepsAhead said:


> Hairveda's August sale is posted "In August Save on bundled hair care treats! 30%off bundles & 20% off single items! We have a full inventory and every thing will be in stock! MONTH LONG SALE"



All month long....? For real? Not just a one day and done type of sale?


:scratchch


----------



## hannan

Keshieshimmer said:


> haha...how do y'all say it "bJ likes her monies"



  BJ is getting paaaaaaaid next month.


----------



## bronzebomb

Are they going out of business??? getting rid of the salon sizes...month long sale??? New formulations?  hmmm...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

13StepsAhead said:


> Just went to window shop on Jasimines and it says *the web site is currently inactive What's up with that?* has anyone else noticed that?


 
13StepsAhead  A friend told me she said it's "Due to Slow Summer Sales"

That's what her response from Dana said in an e-mail.  I said "We been tearin' up that Site" 

How could Sales be Slow?


----------



## natura87

bronzebomb said:


> Are they going out of business??? getting rid of the salon sizes...month long sale??? New formulations?  hmmm...



Good questions..:scratchch


----------



## Minty

all month long on HV. Its a good thing for slow summer sales - and getting ready for BF!

Someone said HV is changing the formula?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

HijabiFlygirl said:


> all month long on HV. Its a good thing for slow summer sales - and getting ready for BF!
> 
> *Someone said HV is changing the formula?*


 
HijabiFlygirl  The Formula of What FlyGirl?erplexed

Yeah Jasmine said Sales were Slow this Summer.


----------



## Zaz

Keshieshimmer said:


> haha...how do y'all say it "bJ likes her monies"



I didn't mean BJ actually, BJ keeps people posted in advance to make sure you have your money situation in order in time for her sale .
That was in reference to Jasmine taking the site down temporarily, and people calling the BT owner a crackhead 

That's just so unfortunate, people give smaller vendors so much leeway if you keep us posted. Let people know it'll take X amount of time to process the order and they're pretty reasonable instead of ignoring emails and letting people speculate about your possible mental health/drug issues .


----------



## Minty

I don't know, maybe I misread. I thought someone said HV was changing some of her product formulations.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

HijabiFlygirl

Oh, I thought you knew something was being changed.


----------



## Minty

getting my henna ready for a night mask - adapted recipe from hannan 

1 pack Raj henna
3 tbsp bhringraj powder
clary sage eo
1 tbsp apricot seed oil 
strong infusion of hibiscus leaves
strong filtered coffee (3 tbsp/12 oz boiling water) 
1 egg


----------



## faithVA

What are the rules to this challenge? I tried to follow the link backwards to the previous threads but it just blows up after going back to the 2nd one. tia


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My Darcy's Shipped!  So, I'm waiting on:

Claudie
Enso
Darcy's


----------



## Minty

I hope not. I'm happy she has a successful business. Even with others complaining about shipping - there are always trade offs in life/business. Her products are consistently good.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

faithVA  make up your own Rules.

If your Goal is to use up Stuff, use it up.  If it's to buy/try new stuff do that.

We make up our own Personal Hair/Stash Goals and follow them.  You know this thread is pretty much open to "Do You"

(Just my perspective).


----------



## IDareT'sHair

HijabiFlygirl So, is this Henna Mask just for conditioning & not Color?  That Egg sounds interesting.


----------



## Eisani

faithVA  Rules? What dat is? 

BJ and tthe prospect of EndAll coming back have  my pressha up! PAYNOWPAYNOWPAYNOW!!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I gotta tell you...I really like the Enso Naturals Blue Malva Hair Lotion.


----------



## Ltown

Good Afternoon ladies!

I got my last order Enso and Claudie so that it for me.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Eisani said:


> @faithVA Rules? What dat is?
> 
> *BJ and tthe prospect of EndAll coming back have my pressha up!* PAYNOWPAYNOWPAYNOW!!!


 
Eisani

Girl, My Preesha is wayyyy up right about now too. 

What ALL should I get from EndAll?


----------



## Minty

I think its for both. hannan said she gets good color coverage with just henna, oil, egg and warm water. I wanted to stop using lemon juice in my mix so this is a great alternative for me. I'll let you know how well it covers my greys.

I also have low porosity so in the absence of my steamer I'm going to leave it on for an extended period. 

I also think the egg, hibiscus, bhring. will be good for growth.


----------



## Zaz

faithVA said:


> What are the rules to this challenge? I tried to follow the link backwards to the previous threads but it just blows up after going back to the 2nd one. tia



The rule is try not to buy too much, and the definition of 'too much' is in direct correlation to how good the sale was, how bored you were that day, how tricky that pay now button can be and whether or not you felt the haulin spurrut


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ltown  Hi Ltown.  How's that Car Riding/Driving?

Maybe I'll get my Claudie tomorrow.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Truthfully when @La Colocha first Started this Thread over a Year ago the intentions were like as States: Use1 Buy1. 

Once you completely finish up a product, you Buy a New One to Replace it with.

As you can tell over a Year Later....We're way past that Nah.......


----------



## natura87

faithVA said:


> What are the rules to this challenge? I tried to follow the link backwards to the previous threads but it just blows up after going back to the 2nd one. tia



Finish up products and try not to buy too much. Tchnically its U1B1 but in reality its more like use 1 ...HAUL...repent use 2 more ..HAUL.I've been pretty good this year, I'm not as bad as I used to be.


----------



## Ltown

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Ltown Hi Ltown. How's that Car Riding/Driving?
> 
> Maybe I'll get my Claudie tomorrow.


 
It still feels funny,  I still have my other suv Ford Escape and it strange being high then go low so I'm switching between the two.


----------



## natura87

Zaz said:


> The rule is try not to buy too much, and the definition of 'too much' is in direct correlation to how good the sale was, how bored you were that day, how tricky that pay now button can be and whether or not you felt the haulin spurrut



Or if you hit it big at the Casino... cuz if thats the case haul to you hearts content.


----------



## Ltown

faithVA said:


> What are the rules to this challenge? I tried to follow the link backwards to the previous threads but it just blows up after going back to the 2nd one. tia


 
faithVA, rules NONE since I've been in here 2009 We just have fun, sharing and buying productsYou can benefit from the sales, like others


----------



## faithVA

IDareT'sHair said:


> @faithVA make up your own Rules.
> 
> If your Goal is to use up Stuff, use it up. If it's to buy/try new stuff do that.
> 
> We make up our own Personal Hair/Stash Goals and follow them. You know this thread is pretty much open to "Do You"
> 
> (Just my perspective).


 


Eisani said:


> @faithVA Rules? What dat is?
> 
> BJ and tthe prospect of EndAll coming back have my pressha up! PAYNOWPAYNOWPAYNOW!!!


 


Zaz said:


> The rule is try not to buy too much, and the definition of 'too much' is in direct correlation to how good the sale was, how bored you were that day, how tricky that pay now button can be and whether or not you felt the haulin spurrut


 


IDareT'sHair said:


> Truthfully when @La Colocha first Started this Thread over a Year ago the intentions were like as States: Use1 Buy1.
> 
> Once you completely finish up a product, you Buy a New One to Replace it with.
> 
> As you can tell over a Year Later....We're way past that Nah.......


 


natura87 said:


> Finish up products and try not to buy too much. Tchnically its U1B1 but in reality its more like use 1 ...HAUL...repent use 2 more ..HAUL.I've been pretty good this year, I'm not as bad as I used to be.


 
  I was not ready for none of that.   I thought y'all were going to come back with some real rules. No wonder this board is hoping and the link goes off into oblivion. 

Ok, I'm not grown up enough to play in this thread yet.


----------



## Loves Harmony

Well my beautiful shoulder length braidout turned to an ear length afro lol lol.... Been raining like cats and dogs all day in the Gulfcoast (Biloxi, Ms) are. I received my shipping notice from enso naturals. I cant wait to receive my haul. My heart is not content yet. I have SSI on my mind.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

faithVA  No, It did 'start off' with _real_ rules.  And it was very well put together _Challenge_.

But things blew up and the rules kinda went missing.


----------



## Loves Harmony

I have a jar of Oyins Handmade 8oz Whipped Pudding... Would anyone like to swap with me (some enso, Qhemet Biologic (ctdg or BR),hairveda conditioner (24-7, protein con) , or a dc)? I was going to sale on the product board but some of the ladies on the board play to many games.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> I gotta tell you...I really like the Enso Naturals Blue Malva Hair Lotion.


ill probably be using this this weekend. 

so my hair was so parched today. probably because i never sleep with my hair covered so i cleansed with daily fix(which i only have once more use of) and then slapped on some cj curl rehab. im telling you i am starting to really love this stuff. for a lot of people this is an instant love but i see for me its the more i use it the more i love it. i used up that jar and have one back up.
then i used good ole giovanni direct as a leave in and used my zing to hold my hair back. i like the half up half down look.


----------



## chebaby

Zaz said:


> The rule is try not to buy too much, and the definition of 'too much' is in direct correlation to how good the sale was, how bored you were that day,* how tricky that pay now button can be* and whether or not you felt the haulin spurrut


hahaha this is the best description of this thread.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Some of the questions/statements lately is really making me think it's the Heat.erplexed


----------



## Eisani

IDareT'sHair You gotta get EndAll forvsure and the hair and body oil  That's all I ordered, cant remember what else she had. I just know that this time I WILL be stocking up just in case. My hair and skin loved those products and I smelled so sessy


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Eisani said:


> @IDareT'sHair Y*ou gotta get EndAll forvsure and the hair and body oil  That's all I ordered, cant remember what else she had*. I just know that this time I WILL be stocking up just in case. My hair and skin loved those products and I smelled so sessy


 
Eisani  Thanks LadyE!  I want that scent you all were talking about too.

S--------something.  That's what I want too.


----------



## chebaby

E, im interested in the endall too. i know everyone is gonna stock up so i gotta be quick on the pay now button.
T, we been practicing for this moment.


----------



## Loves Harmony

Whats endall Willies?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Eisani @chebaby  EndAll =

paynowpaynowpaynowpaynowpaynowpaynowpaynowpay


----------



## destine2grow

Hey Ladies!!! I missed y'all! SO had family in town and I had family drama (with my family) so I have been busy

I see y'all ain't been playing around. I also see y'all check the individual that needed to be check. I still have a lot of pages to catch up on so I will be here but catching up.

I saw the review that Empressi did on Ouidad and I was tempted to order but held off. I haven't ordered anything from Enso either. 

I have been spending money on nail polish, earrings and clothes. Time for the kiddos to go back to school on Aug. 15th. I am trying to hold off my shopping until after they start school I also bought a new wig

I have my twa in flat twist I have been wearing my wig. Will probably keep them in for a week and then wear it twist out.

Eisani sorry for your lost! Praying for your fam.


----------



## chebaby

paynowpaynowpaynowpaynow
im gonna get you sucka


----------



## IDareT'sHair

destine2grow  Wondered where you were Gurl.  Glad everything is okay and you're back.

Yeah, it's been some real interesting _posters_ lately


----------



## chebaby

i cant believe how much of my monies enso has been getting.
i have so many new things i want to use but i think i will deep condition this sunday with the enso sea buckthorn deep conditioner. i like this texture of it. and then i will braid with the enso blue malva lotion and some enso curl quench cream on my ends. i have a feeling im going to love all three of them.


----------



## Eisani

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Eisani @chebaby  EndAll =
> 
> paynowpaynowpaynowpaynowpaynowpaynowpaynowpay



YASSSSS LAWD! *Brother Franklin jigs then falls out with my skirt over my head and the nurses running to cover my backside with a sheet*


----------



## destine2grow

Quick question ladies. I have been using the CJ honey butta leave in but the past couple of times my hair felt hard and not as soft as moisturize as before. I think this could be because I may have use to much. Oh I always use it on damp hair. Has this happen to any of you while you were using it?


----------



## Eisani

chebaby I am LOVING Enso.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Eisani said:


> YASSSSS LAWD! *Brother Franklin jigs then falls *out with my skirt over my head and the nurses running to cover my backside with a sheet**


 
@Eisani

Yep. That's How They Roll. You been to that Churrrch too uh?

_*fans hard with my mlk, jkf, rfk fan with the wobbly fan stick*_


----------



## bronzebomb

Y'all see the new AfroVeda website and sale?

15% off until July 31: coupon code Gift15


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Eisani chebaby 13StepsAhead (cuz she like it)


http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&sour...0O3-DA&usg=AFQjCNFsFXLJnkY8QxwOmxjK-WDNSg0b0Q


----------



## chebaby

Eisani said:


> @chebaby I am LOVING Enso.


i know right!!! they kind of remind me of komaza for some reason. but enso have a few more options that i like. and them smells man i cannot get over the scent of the curl cream. its like a weird yummy creamy scent
i hope i love all of the lotions i have right now. lotions are my new "thing".


----------



## bronzebomb

But that shipping at AfroVeda is still "Higher than a Giraffe's Coochie" (beautyaddict1913 - Most memorable phrase)


----------



## destine2grow

robot. said:


> hey everybody.  if any of you really wanted me to make you a cowl, just let me know!
> 
> the yarn i use is 7.00 dollars a skein.
> i need one skein if you want one like in my picture i posted.
> i need 2-3 skeins if you want it larger to loop around a few times.
> 
> if anyone is interested, you can PM me.
> 
> i made another last night: View attachment 120749


 
@robot that is really cute as it gets closer to fall/winter. I will pm you

Okay so I see some lurkers just keep coming back after the made an off the wall statment


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Eisani @chebaby @13StepsAhead (cuz she like it)
> 
> 
> http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&sour...0O3-DA&usg=AFQjCNFsFXLJnkY8QxwOmxjK-WDNSg0b0Q


he be getting it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby  Hey Che, that's the "Imma Git You Sucka" Theme Dance!

After we hit Checkout....


----------



## Minty

We gonna have to keep an eye out for that endall cause w/the lurkers and those who thanked on the thread its gon' get hectic! 

Watching an African soap opera - Generations, something off the Africa Channel just to peep the hair. This one girl has a FABULOUS half cornroll/flat twist, half fro.


----------



## chebaby

bronzebomb said:


> Y'all see the new AfroVeda website and sale?
> 
> 15% off until July 31: coupon code Gift15


15% is pretty ok but if i was getting my stuff in a week or less it would sound much better.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby  Hey Che, that's the "Imma Git You Sucka" Theme Dance!
> 
> After we hit Checkout....


after we hit checkout err one gotta come back in here and be like BOO YAAAAA


----------



## chebaby

Eisani said:


> YASSSSS LAWD! *Brother Franklin jigs then falls out with my skirt over my head and the nurses running to cover my backside with a sheet*


no you didnt say the Bro Franklin *jig*


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby  We need to get brutha' franklin to do a "Tutorial" Before the Black Friday PJ Olympics.


----------



## 13StepsAhead

Hey ladies I'm lurking while I'm at the local university helping my BF register for classes (I finally convinced him to go back to school ) . IDareT'sHair thats still the funniest thing I've seen in a while lol


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby  We need to get brutha' franklin to do a "Tutorial" Before the Black Friday PJ Olympics.


you know!!! i got a few questions for him. like, do i roll my neck or snap my finger and jump to the floor first i aint seen nobody get down like that before in my whole life


----------



## Minty

*Hollering*


----------



## 13StepsAhead

Lol.. they know how we roll up in here, gonna act like they didn't lurk before they came up in here SMH... Hell I lurked before I joined and said I must contribute because I like the way ya'll get down.


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## chebaby

destine2grow said:


> Quick question ladies. I have been using the CJ honey butta leave in but the past couple of times my hair felt hard and not as soft as moisturize as before. I think this could be because I may have use to much. Oh I always use it on damp hair. Has this happen to any of you while you were using it?


i use mine on soaking wet hair so maybe using it on damp hair has something to do with it. also it does have glycerin and honey so if you be in ac all day that could make it hard.


----------



## chebaby

i had to watch that video again. he knows he coola than a chilled pickle lmao. look at the way he walk to the middle of the floor like "here i come yall"


----------



## IDareT'sHair

bronzebomb said:


> But that shipping at AfroVeda is still *"Higher than a Giraffe's Coochie"* (@beautyaddict1913 - Most memorable phrase)


 
True. My Shipping for 3 Items was $15.70 I wanted another Ashlii, a Moringa Ginseng and that Souffle.

No Can Do Son.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

13StepsAhead said:


> Hey ladies I'm lurking while I'm at the local university helping my BF register for classes (I finally convinced him to go back to school ) . @IDareT'sHair *thats still the funniest thing I've seen in a while lol*
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


 
@13StepsAhead And that's a Different Vid. She gets his shout on Errr Sunday.

Glad the Man Unit as @Eisani always says is going back to school


----------



## IDareT'sHair

13StepsAhead said:


> Lol.. they know how we roll up in here, *gonna act like they didn't lurk before they came up in here SMH... *Hell I lurked before I joined and said I must contribute because I like the way ya'll get down.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


 
13StepsAhead  Hmp.  And Know I ain't no BJ Or No YT'er.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Yeah, I'm really on that Enso Joint as @Brownie518 would say right now. Here's what I'm liking:

Cacao Curl Recovery
Blue Malva Lotion
Marshmallow & Moss Serum
Olive & Honey Butter
Sweet Agave Nectar & Flaxseed

Can't wait to try:

Sea Buckthorn Daily & Deep
Green Tea Cleanser
Milk & Honey Cream_*hope I don't have a 'reaction'*_


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> Yeah, I'm really on that Enso Joint as @Brownie518 would say right now. Here's what I'm liking:
> 
> Cacao Curl Recovery
> Blue Malva Lotion
> Marshmallow & Moss Serum
> Olive & Honey Butter
> Sweet Agave Nectar & Flaxseed
> 
> Can't wait to try:
> 
> Sea Buckthorn Daily & Deep
> Green Tea Cleanser
> Milk & Honey Cream_*hope I don't have a 'reaction'*_


its funny because everything i like from enso ive only used once but it never takes me long to figure out i like something.
i need to get that daily conditioner and the cleansing conditioner. and another blue malva if i like it(which means ill hold off on my order).


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> its funny because everything i like from enso ive only used once but it never takes me long to figure out i like something.
> i need to get that daily conditioner and the cleansing conditioner. and another blue malva if i like it(which means ill hold off on my order).


 
@chebaby

I think I'll get another Blue Malva, the New Cleansers etc.....

I bought the Milk & Honey Moisturizer, the Green Tea Cleanser and the Olive & Honey Pomade. I hope I like the Pomade.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby  That Enso might knock alot of side vendors off for me.  

Honestly.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby  That Enso might knock alot of side vendors off for me.
> 
> Honestly.


ive already decided im sticking to the brands i know work. so no more new up and coming for me. im sticking to oyin, curl junkie, enso(if they blow me away), and a few others. komaza im not sure of because so far im only loving the califia pudding and shea lotion.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby  Well, I'll continue to try 'new stuff' I ain't gone lie, I know I will. ...... 

But, I'll keep Enso in the Staple Line Up tho'.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

I Need to e-mail them and ask them to start working on a Reconstructor or Protein Treatment.

_*i bet they sick of me*_


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby  Well, I'll continue to try 'new stuff' I ain't gone lie, I know I will. ......
> 
> But, I'll keep Enso in the Staple Line Up tho'.


i want to continue to try new stuff because its just fun. but im tired of the hang ups that comes with it. the long shipping times, messed up orders, poor cs, product separation, too much or too little preservativeerplexed


----------



## 13StepsAhead

Next sale Enso has I'm getting me some. I can't resist any mo'


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> i want to continue to try new stuff because its just fun. but im tired of the hang ups that comes with it. *the long shipping times, messed up orders, poor cs, product separation, too much or too little preservative*erplexed


 
chebaby  You Ain't Neva' Lied on this one. 

But Enso came out the gate doing it right, so I gotta give them their props.

They started out with Low affordable prices, the sizes quanitities were good, the shipping was decent.  A "Free" Shipping Option. 20% Discounts and fairly 'frequent' sales to keep folks interested.

I had a CS issue early on, they rectified it quickly. Overall, I've been pleased.  I can't wait to see what else they come up with.

_*imma ask for that reconstructor or protein treatment*_


----------



## Minty

I'm getting all the cacao DC.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

HijabiFlygirl said:


> *I'm getting all the cacao DC.*


 
HijabiFlygirl All the Cacao?  How many do they have?


----------



## Minty

I don't know. But I really like that moisture DC.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

HijabiFlygirl said:


> *I don't know. But I really like that moisture DC.*


 
HijabiFlygirl  Me too.  It's nice.  And it's nice to Steam with.


----------



## chebaby

theres only 1 cacao conditioner but there are two sea buckthorn conditioners.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I'll use the Enso Pomade in the Fall.  I have a coupla' other Pomades to pull out then and use up.

I'm still nursin' that Claudie Shea Pomade.  It smells amazing. And I'll just stick that with my Pomades.  

I need to start thinkin' about the changes I'll make in my Regi when Fall rolls around.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@chebaby Dang...You know they Product Selection to a "T" don't you Che?

ETA:  What do you think the Blue Malva smells like?


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby Dang...You know they Product Selection to a "T" don't you Che?
> 
> ETA:  What do you think the Blue Malva smells like?


i know a lil bit

i think it reminds me of oyin honey hemp or oyin shine and define. it smells really nice


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> i know a lil bit
> 
> i think it reminds me of oyin honey hemp or oyin shine and define. it smells really nice


 
chebaby  It's Sweeter than Honey Hemp.  I was gone say it smells like Cherry 7 up.  I don't know.  It smells Sparkly.  

I love the way it smells and my hair is so Soft.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby  It's Sweeter than Honey Hemp.  I was gone say it smells like Cherry 7 up.  I don't know.  It smells Sparkly.
> 
> I love the way it smells and my hair is so Soft.


maybe it smells like j&b? something about it reminds me of oyin.


----------



## aluv

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby That Enso might knock alot of side vendors off for me.
> 
> Honestly.


 
Hi Ladies,  IDareT'sHair - Yes, I know for a fact Enso already knocked some online vendors to the curb.  I love this line !!!  Thanks for emailing them for more cleaners & I see you r going to get them to make some protein stuff, one stop shopping would be great.  Great prices, lots of sale, reasonable shipping, great company so far -- I am so hooked


----------



## IDareT'sHair

aluv said:


> Hi Ladies, @IDareT'sHair - *Yes, I know for a fact Enso already knocked some online vendors to the curb. I love this line !!! Thanks for emailing them for more cleaners & I see you r going to get them to make some protein stuff*, one stop shopping would be great. Great prices, lots of sale, reasonable shipping, great company so far -- I am so hooked


 
@aluv Evenin' A! 

Girl, I think I got HIH Disease. I never say that. But the Blue Malva is treating me right.

Yeah, some that were "On The Fence" will definitely be gone.

Girl, You So Crazy You know I can't get them People to Make Nothing.........


----------



## Zaz

Dang, yall have me on that Enso website now, you know, just lookin  
Next sale I'll have to pick up a couple of things.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Zaz  Yep Zazzie!  You gone hafta' try a coupla' thangs.


----------



## aluv

IDareT'sHair said:


> @aluv Evenin' A!
> 
> Girl, I think I got HIH Disease. I never say that. But the Blue Malva is treating me right.
> 
> Yeah, some that were "On The Fence" will definitely be gone.
> 
> Girl, You So Crazy You know I can't get them People to Make Nothing.........


 
IDareT'sHair - I hope you are felling much better today.  Yes, that Blue Malva & the Hibiscus  I fully understand about the HIH disease.   My hair is so soft too.

chebaby so have u tried the Hibiscus again?  It's full of oils, much more than the Aloe Marshmallow -- I love them all.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

aluv  Wait!  I don't have the Hibiscus  I got 4 of the Blue Malva when they had that 25% Sale.

_*lemme go look at that*_


----------



## chebaby

aluv said:


> @IDareT'sHair - I hope you are felling much better today.  Yes, that Blue Malva & the Hibiscus  I fully understand about the HIH disease.   My hair is so soft too.
> 
> @chebaby so have u tried the Hibiscus again?  It's full of oils, much more than the Aloe Marshmallow -- I love them all.


no i havent tried the hibiscus again. ill try it probably next week.


----------



## Zaz

IDareT'sHair said:


> Zaz  Yep Zazzie!  You gone hafta' try a coupla' thangs.



Hey T, which one was it that you said is similar to QB's AOHC also what would you say it smells like? I'd definitely keep that one in mind on my try list for a comparison


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Zaz The Olive & Honey Hydrating Butter. I cannot really 'describe' the smell. 

It is definitely a heavy Cream. It might be a definite cross between AOHC & BRBC in consistency.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I may hafta' pick up the Hibiscus during the next Sale. That's one thing I've never even bothered to look at.


----------



## aluv

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Zaz The Olive & Honey Hydrating Butter. I cannot really 'describe' the smell.
> 
> It is definitely a heavy Cream. It might be a definite cross between AOHC & BRBC in consistency.


 
Really?  Goes to the BF list.
I also got an email, my Enso shipped yesterday and should arrive Saturday.  First thing I am going to try is the Cleanser & Sea Buckthorn!!!


----------



## aluv

IDareT'sHair said:


> I may hafta' pick up the Hibiscus during the next Sale. That's one thing I've never even bothered to look at.


 
Yes, you really do, I think you will love it!!!  You can alternate with HTN, this may be your other Boo.  You may not even try Daddy Dew!!  Gurl, I am really digging it.  It's a great detangler too.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

aluv said:


> Really? Goes to the BF list.
> I also got an email, my Enso shipped yesterday and should arrive Saturday. *First thing I am going to try is the Cleanser & Sea Buckthorn!!! *


 
aluv  Thank You!  Finally, somebody gone break out the Sea Buckthorn & Horsetail



aluv said:


> Yes, you really do, I think you will love it!!! You can alternate with HTN, this may be your other Boo. *You may not even try Daddy Dew!! *Gurl, I am really digging it. It's a great detangler too.


 
aluv  Right now Blue Malva is my new "boo".  I gotsa' give it up to Daddy Dew cause somebody gifted me a bottle.  

So, I'll be using that too.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Hmp. 

My Darcy is still sitting in GA, Claudie is still sitting in Toledo and Enso is still in Cali (so I guess I won't be seeing nothing for a while).erplexed

Maybe Njoi. She's coming from Cali too, but I just have that 4-5 ounce bottle of Tea.


----------



## aluv

IDareT'sHair said:


> @aluv Thank You! Finally, somebody gone break out the Sea Buckthorn & Horsetail
> 
> 
> 
> @aluv Right now Blue Malva is my new "boo". I gotsa' give it up to Daddy Dew cause somebody gifted me a bottle.
> 
> So, I'll be using that too.


 
IDareT'sHair - Yeah, but tell Daddy, no worries, Hibiscus is willing to share the spotlight for a minute.


----------



## chebaby

the curl quenching cream reminds me of qhemets heavy cream.


----------



## chebaby

since its been so hot lately ive noticed i havent done nearly as much protein as i used to and my hair is doing well with all the moisture.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> the curl quenching cream reminds me of qhemets heavy cream.


 
chebaby  Is that the New Enso?  I wrote them to see if it was appropriate for Relaxed Hair (and other things........)

Hmp.  If it's like AOHC it should work.  The Olive & Honey Butter reminds me of that too.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *since its been so hot lately ive noticed i havent done nearly as much protein as i used to and my hair is doing well with all the moisture.*


 
@chebaby That's Good to Hear Che. Are you Spritzing? Or Just CJ'in'?


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby  Is that the New Enso?  I wrote them to see if it was appropriate for Relaxed Hair (and other things........)
> 
> Hmp.  If it's like AOHC it should work.  The Olive & Honey Butter reminds me of that too.


yea its the new enso. it should work on relaxed hair. i might get one for my mom. the first few ingredients is like 3 different oils and water lol. so while it looks like a light cream it packs a punch. im sure with all that oil a little goes a long way.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *yea its the new enso. it should work on relaxed hair. i might get one for my mom. the first few ingredients is like 3 different oils and water lol.* so while it looks like a light cream it packs a punch. im sure with all that oil a little goes a long way.


 
chebaby  Thanks Girl, I'll Grab One.  (or 2)


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby That's Good to Hear Che. Are you Spritzing? Or Just CJ'in'?


naw i havent been spritzing. i try to go the first half of the week in braids and then the last few days of the week i co wash everyday. but i noticed i can actually deep condition with no problem.
i thought for sure after using rehab today my hair would be mushy but nope. it feels amazing.
not only that but i used direct leave in and while i love this stuff it doesnt have long lasting moisture, but today, hours later my hair still feels soft.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby  Good.  You've found something that gets you through these Near Hunnen Degree Days.

Lawd it's been:heated:

Glad that's working for you.  My Hair's been feeling pretty good as well.  I'll keep doing what I'm doing too.

Thinkin' about my Regi for Sunday.  I'll pull out another HV Green to cowash with.


----------



## aluv

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby Is that the New Enso? I wrote them to see if it was appropriate for Relaxed Hair (and other things........)
> 
> Hmp. If it's like AOHC it should work. The Olive & Honey Butter reminds me of that too.


 
IDareT'sHair, chebaby -- Ahem, I know we talked about how this sounds lovely for naturals, but @$8.40, I couldn't resist.  My son will use it if it doesn't work for me.  He already uses my Qhemet pomades.  I forgot I ordered -- will also try when package arrives, crap I am so excited!!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby  Those CJ Products Deliver.  I guess that's why she don't mind charging what she charges.  

They perform.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

aluv said:


> @IDareT'sHair, @chebaby *-- Ahem, I know we talked about how this sounds lovely for naturals, but @$8.40, I couldn't resist. My son will use it if it doesn't work for me. He already uses my Qhemet pomades. I forgot I ordered -- will also try when package arrives, crap I am so excited!!!*


 
aluv  Gurl...You shoulda' talked me into getting/trying some too for $8.40.  I opted for the Pomade instead.

I'll get it during a Sale.  That 10% don't do nothing for the Shipping.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby  Good.  You've found something that gets you through these Near Hunnen Degree Days.
> 
> Lawd it's been:heated:
> 
> Glad that's working for you.  My Hair's been feeling pretty good as well.  I'll keep doing what I'm doing too.
> 
> Thinkin' about my Regi for Sunday.  I'll pull out another HV Green to cowash with.


yea girl its been hot as a b!tch lately lmao. hair been suffering but i got enough products to bring it through the summer.
shoot we all do


aluv said:


> @IDareT'sHair, @chebaby -- Ahem, I know we talked about how this sounds lovely for naturals, but @$8.40, I couldn't resist.  My son will use it if it doesn't work for me.  He already uses my Qhemet pomades.  I forgot I ordered -- will also try when package arrives, crap I am so excited!!!


yea im pretty sure itll work on relaxed hair. its called a curl quenching cream so i think its just a moisturizer and not an actual curl cream.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby aluv 

I shoulda' got some of that Curl Quencher.  I'm mad ya'll.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby  Those CJ Products Deliver.  I guess that's why she don't mind charging what she charges.
> 
> They perform.


they do deliver but the prices still make me goerplexed
ill always try whatever new stuff she comes out with but for now im just going to stick with:
smoothing lotion
smoothing conditioner(my fave conditioner right now)
rehab
honey butter
deep fix

and all the other stuff is just sometimes products.


----------



## Zaz

Making that Enso cart without buying now has me itching to use that last groupon even though I just received a box from Aveyou


----------



## aluv

IDareT'sHair said:


> @aluv Gurl...You shoulda' talked me into getting/trying some too for $8.40. I opted for the Pomade instead.
> 
> I'll get it during a Sale. That 10% don't do nothing for the Shipping.


 
IDareT'sHair - See that's funny -- I didn't get the serum, pomade, gel or butters yet.  I figured I would wait until BF to order.  Have u heard any reviews for the gel?  I love HV gelly & I haven't used Qhemets gel yet.


----------



## robot.

I remember seeing the H2H mentioned a lot on here, I'm excited to get to try! 

Has anyone tried Supergirl's products yet? I was wondering who ya'll were talmbout.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Zaz  Yeah Gurl...All that Cart makin' can get you into trouble......


----------



## IDareT'sHair

aluv said:


> @IDareT'sHair - See that's funny -- I didn't get the serum, pomade, gel or butters yet. I figured I would wait until BF to order. Have u heard any reviews for the gel? I love HV gelly & *I haven't used Qhemets gel yet.*


 
aluv No I don't use much Gel, but I do love, love love QB Olive Honey Hydrating Balm.  If I ever wanted to rebuy/try...I'd get this.


----------



## aluv

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby @aluv
> 
> I shoulda' got some of that Curl Quencher. I'm mad ya'll.


 
IDareT'sHair - don't worry T. I got 2. If it's all that, I send you 1, I won't use both right away. Can't leave ya hangin like that!!!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

robot.  Yeah, Imma bout to be on that H2H.

_*jumps on bandwagon and rides*_


----------



## IDareT'sHair

aluv  Okay.  I'll swap you a butter, serum, or malva for one. We'll discuss later.


----------



## aluv

IDareT'sHair said:


> @aluv No I don't use much Gel, but I do love, love love QB Olive Honey Hydrating Balm. If I ever wanted to rebuy/try...I'd get this.


 
IDareT'sHair - Gurl, I got 2 of the QB Olive Balm, alittle of that stuff goes along way, I haven't put a dent in the first jar.  Yes, I really really love it too!!!


----------



## Ltown

IDareT'sHair said:


> Yeah, I'm really on that Enso Joint as @Brownie518 would say right now. Here's what I'm liking:
> 
> Cacao Curl Recovery
> Blue Malva Lotion
> Marshmallow & Moss Serum
> Olive & Honey Butter
> Sweet Agave Nectar & Flaxseed
> 
> Can't wait to try:
> 
> Sea Buckthorn Daily & Deep
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Green Tea Cleanser
> Milk & Honey Cream_*hope I don't have a 'reaction'*_





IDareT'sHair, i love Enso too everything has been awesome and you know that a  for me.


----------



## chebaby

yall making me want to go and make another cart. but i wont lol.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

aluv  Yes, it is nice.  And it smells good too.  I had 2 of the Samples Size (which was actually a decent size) they last a long time.  

I never purchased a full size.  It's very nice.


----------



## aluv

IDareT'sHair said:


> @robot. Yeah, Imma bout to be on that H2H.
> 
> _*jumps on bandwagon and rides*_


 
I am thinking about jumping on the bandwagon too!!! Le sigh ....


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ltown said:


> @IDareT'sHair, *i love Enso too everything has been awesome and you know that a  for me*.


 
@Ltown

http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&sour...henyCw&usg=AFQjCNEpKEoQ-a03zqVYjE7CXOIUSlHAhA

Falls Out Afterwards!


----------



## chebaby

Ltown, im glad you like enso.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> @Ltown,* im glad you like enso.*


 
chebaby  Lawd....I'm still in SHOCK!

*Falls Out Again*


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby  Lawd....I'm still in SHOCK!
> 
> *Falls Out Again*


lmao you silly
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A3CzptgIvcU


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> lmao you silly
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A3CzptgIvcU


 

chebaby  This is Earth Shattering News in the World of PJ-ism.

This is History! Ltown likes something!


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby  This is Earth Shattering News in the World of PJ-ism.
> 
> This is History!  @Ltown likes something!


thats you in the video falling out from shock


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@chebaby 

*starts crying* I just wish @La Colocha @Brownie518 @mkd @Charz was here to see/hear this.

LTOWN LIKES SOMETHING!

*Falls Back Out* 

Whew! Finally!


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> *starts crying* I just wish @La Colocha @Brownie518 @mkd @Charz was here to see/hear this.
> 
> LTOWN LIKES SOMETHING!
> 
> *Falls Back Out*
> 
> Whew! Finally!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> thats you in the video falling out from shock


 
@chebaby That was definitely Me. *Falls Back Out*

The Church Crowd is PJ's Errrwhere (NC, Hairlista, KISS, BHM) Shoutin' Cause @Ltown Finally likes a Product Line.


----------



## Charz

The end is nigh


----------



## Ltown

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Ltown
> 
> http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&sour...henyCw&usg=AFQjCNEpKEoQ-a03zqVYjE7CXOIUSlHAhA
> 
> Falls Out Afterwards!



IDareT'sHair,    so true my hair texture change after the scalp irritiation.  I seen new derm today and she said when the scalp is irrititated like that it sheds then goes in telogen phase=stop growth.  She said my texture and thickness was not ever going to be the same.  So it like new hair liking new stuff.  She said it will grow back but i still got to treat the dermatitis.  So i am shock like you chebaby that Enso is like you all hv for me.


----------



## chebaby

enso bout to get they moneeeeeeeeeyyyyyyyy


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Charz said:


> *The end is nigh*


 

Charz  Gurl....I still can't believe it!  Will somebody reach through the Screen and Pinch Me. 

Praise God!  Finally!

*Falls Back Out*


----------



## chebaby

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u6ck5vTmdNQ&feature=related


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ltown said:


> @IDareT'sHair,  so true my hair texture change after the scalp irritiation. I seen new derm today and she said when the scalp is irrititated like that it sheds then goes in telogen phase=stop growth. *She said my texture and thickness was not ever going to be the same*. So it like new hair liking new stuff. She said it will grow back but i still got to treat the dermatitis. So i am shock like you @chebaby that Enso is like you all hv for me.


 
Ltown  The Devil is a Lie.  You'll be Fully Restored.  Pray over your Hair and KIM.

I don't let folks speak stuff over me like that and I don't rebuke it.

*Falls Back Out*  Where Eisani wid one of them Fans?????

I need Fanned.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u6ck5vTmdNQ&feature=related


 
chebaby  You need to Stop and Go Get You A Pepsi   

I know Che.  It has HARD wasn't it????

Lawd....I thought I'd be WL or TBL before Ltown found a product she liked


----------



## chebaby

Ltown said:


> @IDareT'sHair,    so true my hair texture change after the scalp irritiation.  I seen new derm today and she said when the scalp is irrititated like that it sheds then goes in telogen phase=stop growth.  She said my texture and thickness was not ever going to be the same.  So it like new hair liking new stuff.  She said it will grow back but i still got to treat the dermatitis.  So i am shock like you @chebaby that Enso is like you all hv for me.


lol im glad you found something you like. enso is a good line so far.
you about to be on enso like i be on curl junkie

but your hair will recover


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby  You need to Stop and Go Get You A Pepsi
> 
> I know Che.  It has HARD wasn't it????
> 
> Lawd....I thought I'd be WL or TBL before Ltown found a product she liked


girl that video had me falling out laughing
thats what i felt reading your posts


----------



## Ltown

You all stop brother franklin me  this show true to our friendship because yall know me too well  i never like butter product but my sweet sister IDareT'sHair, got me hooked when she that olive butter.  It so thick, and now that my hair is ultra thin it going to last.  Yes, I'm all over all Enso sell.  Charz, never got that qhemet never mind Enso is all me!


----------



## Charz

Ltown what you like?

Is there a sale/promo code?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ltown  Nothin' but Love for You L!

Just Clowin' You!


----------



## chebaby

LAWD LTOWN DONE FOUND SOMETHING SHE LIKE
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u6ck5vTmdNQ&feature=related


----------



## chebaby

Ltown, try that enso horsetail curl quenching cream its really good. and the aloe and marshmallow leave in. i really like those.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Charz said:


> @Ltown *what you like?*
> 
> *Is there a sale/promo code? *


 
Charz     Gurl...Ain't that the Truff?  If Ltown like something We ALL Need to Know!


----------



## Ltown

Charz said:


> Ltown what you like?
> 
> Is there a sale/promo code?



Charz,  I like olive honey butter, milke buttercream, moss marshmellow serum.  I jumped on the horsetail sale too.  The texture is close to qhemet.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ltown  Did you try the Cacao DC'er?  It's good too.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> lol im glad you found something you like. enso is a good line so far.
> you about to be on enso like i be on curl junkie
> 
> *but your hair will recover*


 
@chebaby Yeah, it will Recover. I don't let people speak that kind of stuff over me. I woulda' said: 'Thanks but I'm sure it will'erplexed And left it like that..........


----------



## Ltown

IDareT'sHair said:


> Ltown  Did you try the Cacao DC'er?  It's good too.



IDareT'sHair, yes you send me that too.  I like it too!  I just made sure i was signed up for email, now that will be on my BF list.  chebaby, i will check it out, i don't wear curls or puff because my hair don't puff right now. I just keep it slick back.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby Yeah, it will Recover. I don't let people speak that kind of stuff over me. I woulda' said: 'Thanks but I'm sure it will'erplexed And left it like that..........


i agree. ltowns hair will bounce right on back.


----------



## chebaby

Ltown said:


> @IDareT'sHair, yes you send me that too.  I like it too!  I just made sure i was signed up for email, now that will be on my BF list.  @chebaby, i will check it out, i don't wear curls or puff because my hair don't puff right now. I just keep it slick back.


oh ok. its a thick cream so you should be able to use it on a slick back. i wouldnt use it on my wash and go. only on my ends or on braids or something.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ltown said:


> @IDareT'sHair, y*es you send me that too. I like it too! *I just made sure i was signed up for email, now that will be on my BF list. @chebaby, i will check it out, i don't wear curls or puff because my hair don't puff right now. I just keep it slick back.


 
Ltown  Lawd Knows I kept tryin' 

But now I'm responsible for your Addiction.....


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Ltown  Lawd Knows I kept tryin'
> 
> But now I'm responsible for your Addiction.....


youre responsible for my addiction too


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *youre responsible for my addiction too*


 
chebaby  Lawd Chile...You must be sippin' on that Pepsi?

No, But You Are Responsible for Mine


----------



## Ltown

IDareT'sHair said:


> Ltown  Lawd Knows I kept tryin'
> 
> But now I'm responsible for your Addiction.....





chebaby said:


> i agree. ltowns hair will bounce right on back.



IDareT'sHair and chebaby, i agree my hair has already grown but the texture may not be the same but i'm glad Ms. T continue to treat me which allow me to try new things.  Thank you!  I'm off to sleep, enjoy the rest of the evening.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby  Lawd Chile...You must be sippin' on that Pepsi?
> 
> No, But You Are Responsible for Mine


ill take credit for your HTN addiction if you take credit for my addiction(s)


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Ltown Stay Comitted Ltown. We'll Help Get You Back on Track. 

oke:Won't we @chebaby

Hmp All them products You Be Buyin' & Tryin'.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Ltown  Stay Comitted Ltown.  We'll Get you Back on Track.  oke:Won't we @chebaby
> 
> *Hmp  All them products You Be Buyin' & Tryin'*.


like my friend says "you voluntold me to try these products".


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> ill take credit for your HTN addiction *if you take credit for my addiction(s)*


 
chebaby  No can do Son! 

Hmp.  If memory serves me right, you was the one that found that enso site in the 1st place.


----------



## chebaby

i know we off it now but i love this video
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u6ck5vTmdNQ&feature=related


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby  No can do Son!
> 
> Hmp. *If memory serves me right, you was the one that found that enso site in the 1st place.*



shhhhhhhh i thought you forgot


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *like my friend says "you voluntold me to try these products".*


 
chebaby  See Yous a Pusha & a Junkie at the Same Time.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> [/B]
> *shhhhhhhh i thought you forgot*


 
chebaby

Guess What?  I didn't


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby  See Yous a Pusha & a Junkie at the Same Time.


its such a shame.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Guess What?  I didn't


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby  So when you think you gone get the rest of your stuff from that NaturalStore?

They'd hafta' send me a Coupon or something "Free" 

And I ain't talmbout no sample of nothin' I don't want either


----------



## chebaby

ok yall dont ask me why i keep posting the same video lmao. its supposed to be another video but it wont freaking post.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *its such a shame.*


 
chebaby  It is.  I suffer with the same thing so I know.


----------



## chebaby

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xdRmrgIimhI


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> ok yall *dont ask me why i keep posting the same video lmao. its supposed to be another video but it wont freaking post.*


 
chebaby  Them Hollerin' yt Girls done got on my last nerve now. 

Don't post that no more.........


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby  It is.  I suffer with the same thing so I know.


i feel bad cause i kept saying i dont see them lasting. and now im giving the all my monies


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby  Them Hollerin' yt Girls done got on my last nerve now.
> 
> Don't post that no more.........


that video is crazy as hayel
naw but i posted the other one


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xdRmrgIimhI


 
chebaby  Now See this is how I TRULY felt when I read Ltown post. 

_*for real tho' ya'll*_


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *i feel bad cause i kept saying i dont see them lasting.* and now im giving the all my monies


 
chebaby  Oh Yeah...You Did!

See, I did _Forget_ about that


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby  Now See this is how I TRULY felt when I read @Ltown post.
> 
> _*for real tho' ya'll*_


thats how i felt too.
FINALLY WE HAVE A WINNER


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby  Oh Yeah...You Did!
> 
> *See, I did Forget about that*


i didnt i was using the deep conditioner like damn, they got me.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> thats how i felt too.
> *FINALLY WE HAVE A WINNER*


 
chebaby  Lawd she had me ready to pull out these 2 or 3 strands I got.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby  Lawd she had me ready to pull out these* 2 or 3 strands I got*.


you are on a roll tonight.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> i didnt i was using the deep conditioner like damn, they got me.


 
chebaby  Member you kept tellin' me:  "You betta' gone & buy it while you can"  You betta' just gone & buy it now......

Had me spendin' up all my Monnneee  Thinkin' they was gone be Ghost.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby  Member you kept tellin' me:  "*You betta' gone & buy it while you can"*  You betta' just gone & buy it now......
> 
> Had me spendin' up all my Monnneee  Thinkin' they was gone be Ghost.


 dont be bringing up the past T
but seriously they really surprised me.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *dont be bringing up the past T*
> but seriously they really surprised me.


 
chebaby 

Gurl...You had me hittin' paynowpaynowpaynowpaynow like Err-Day


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Gurl...You had me hittin' paynowpaynowpaynowpaynow like Err-Day


lmao and now here i am hitting paynowpaynowpaynow
they got my monies though


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> lmao and now here i am hitting paynowpaynowpaynow
> they got my monies though


 
chebaby  Hmp.  We practicin'.  By BF it's gone be on Suckas!


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby  Hmp.  We practicin'.  By BF it's gone be on Suckas!


we gonna get them suckas!!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *we gonna get them suckas!!!*


 
chebaby  Now watch after we done did all this practicin' & trainin' the Sales are Gone Be Suckas!........


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby  Now watch after we done did all this practicin' & trainin' the Sales are Gone Be Suckas!........


long as i get my curl junkie


----------



## divachyk

IDareT'sHair said:


> I gotta tell you...I really like the Enso Naturals Blue Malva Hair Lotion.


IDareT'sHair - I love it too. Makes my hair nice and soft and smells 



Zaz said:


> The rule is try not to buy too much, and the definition of 'too much' is in direct correlation to how good the sale was, how bored you were that day, how tricky that pay now button can be and whether or not you felt the haulin spurrut


Zaz, that's why I came to this thread to quickly find that it means U1 Buy3 mo.



IDareT'sHair said:


> Some of the questions/statements lately is really making me think it's the Heat.erplexed


IDareT'sHair - well then this question will then not disappoint your theory.  Why is it called hauling?  Honestly. I've seen this tons of times and just made up a definition/meaning for it. What's the true PJ meaning?


----------



## divachyk

All this Enso talk got me choosing to DC with Enso this weekend rather than Silk Dream's line.  I want to buy more Enso (since it's on sale) but....I have a fridge full as-is plus I haven't used the Enso I do have. *_be strong_*


----------



## robot.

i think i'm going to sell/give away a lot of my stash. i have a lot of things i need to review, but i don't like having a drawer, a shelf, and a storage container of hair products. 

besides, i really want to try new companies. next week, i plan to get out all these reviews i've been stockpiling, but a lot of these products have GOT TA GO!

i really wanna try some enso samples...


----------



## Minty

robot. they just had a big sale. maybe wait until BF? good luck with your give aways and reviews. 


Why am I still up. dag nab it.


----------



## robot.

HijabiFlygirl said:


> robot. they just had a big sale. maybe wait until BF? good luck with your give aways and reviews.
> 
> 
> Why am I still up. dag nab it.



That sounds like a good plan.  Focus on dwindling my stash down to one drawer-full of stuff, then try out all these new companies. There was already one I wanted to try, and I feel like I've forgotten the name.


----------



## Shay72

Oh yeah I forgot I have stuff in the fridge too .

I had some white dandruff stuff in my hair this morning. I think it was the Jasmine's Hibiscus. I was in denial and finally by the 3rd time of trying to get it out I used some shampo.  Still love this dc.

divachyk
I'm a big time hauler. My orders generally contain 10 items or more.  For example If I am replacing staples I'm going to at least buy 3 of them and if I like more than one product from the line its on. 

My friend just said tonight "Why do you need so many products? You don't have that much hair and you have only one head". They just don't understand do they ?


----------



## Zaz

divachyk said:


> IDareT'sHair - I love it too. Makes my hair nice and soft and smells
> 
> 
> Zaz, that's why I came to this thread to quickly find that it means U1 Buy3 mo.
> 
> 
> IDareT'sHair - well then this question will then not disappoint your theory.  Why is it called hauling?  Honestly. I've seen this tons of times and just made up a definition/meaning for it. What's the true PJ meaning?



From dictionary.com:
14.
the act of taking or acquiring something.
15.
something that is taken or acquired: The thieves' haul included several valuable paintings.

I've always associated it with shopping for large quantities though. Like if I go to the store and buy a shirt, I got one shirt, but if I went on a spree then I'd call it a shopping haul.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@divachyk What @Zaz and what @Shay72 said.

I use it when I know Imma bout to get my shop on in a Big Way! Numerous/Multiple items one big Splurge

Oftentimes, from different places or one large spree from one place.


----------



## Minty

Rinsed out henna this morning. DC with the last of Label.M Intensive Mask (sad I have no back ups - this is a great product) and sealed with my butters mix. 

That was a wonderful mix!


----------



## 13StepsAhead

Morning ladies I see you all had fun up in here last night


----------



## Charz

Black Friday I'm getting some Enso


----------



## myhair84

Hello all! I've lurked for a good while and just decided to introduce myself. I would really like to thank all the ladies here who have recommended so many good products (my pockets not so much lol) Enso is next on my list to try!

Sent from my HTC Glacier using HTC Glacier


----------



## Zaz

Morning ladies. Apparently the Curls website was down this morning, just as someone was trying to use my refferal code. Anyhow, they're offering a 20% off sale today only to make up for it:

Attn CURLS Fans....our website was down due to a server outage. The site has been restored. We apologize for the inconvenience! Save 20% today. Enter coupon code: *sosorry* at checkout.


----------



## natura87

Pineappled my hair last night after I took out the braids. I made 2 puffs, one up top and one in the back. My hair is thicker, coarser and longer up top than it is back there. Basically I retain more length and have a slightly looser pattern up front. Barnacles.

I spritzed my hair with a hibiscus spritz I made. I'm not close to using anything up,, I just opened a YTcarrots recently and for some reason I go through that rather quickly so who knows.

Thinkin about my BF purchases....


----------



## Minty

Zaz said:


> Morning ladies. Apparently the Curls website was down this morning, just as someone was trying to use my refferal code. Anyhow, they're offering a 20% off sale today only to make up for it:
> 
> Attn CURLS Fans....our website was down due to a server outage. The site has been restored. We apologize for the inconvenience! Save 20% today. Enter coupon code: *sosorry* at checkout.



Zaz - I've never used Curls brand before. what's your word on them - I remember watching a few YT instructional vids a few years ago but never purchased.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Hey ladies. I've just been lurking on my BB this past week since I was at the hospital with my youngest son. Now we're home I have lots of catching up to do and my hair is a mess. My Enso list keeps growing; I'm just waiting on a sale. I'm really loving this line and the prices are great. As someone else said they've replaced a few other vendors on my list.


----------



## Zaz

HijabiFlygirl said:


> Zaz - I've never used Curls brand before. what's your word on them - I remember watching a few YT instructional vids a few years ago but never purchased.



HijabiFlygirl I'm in love with the way their products smell and they work well with my hair. My favourites are:

Curlicious curls cleansing cream
Curls milkshake
Curls whipped cream
Curls coconut sublime conditioner


----------



## hannan

Hey ladies and lurkers !

Curse, yall ! I think I'm going to try some Enso on their next sale/BF. Seems like they're coming out with new stuff every coupla weeks. 

HijabiFlygirl Was that the henna mix you were talking about earlier?


----------



## Minty

hannan - Yes. I loved it. My grays came out a deep vibrant chocolate red, but the color took wonderfully. That usually doesn't happen even with the lemon juice. The color will deepen in a few days but I'm really pleased with the recipe. I even wrote it down (which I never do)


----------



## hannan

HijabiFlygirl I had to go back and look but it sounds so good! I'm glad it turned out well. I think I'll try it with the coffee and hibiscus leaves + my same ol' recipe. I haven't done henna in about a month and my hair is just itching for some. I'll let you know how it turns out.


----------



## Minty

So I was discussing "the steamer" with DH and then he goes into hair related stuff and how steam really reacts. I thought it was very interesting so I thought I'd share a bit of his knowledge of thermodynamics.... water based products don't do anything with steam as the steam only evaporates what's there and magnifies (I can't remember his exact word here) the concentration of the other chemical components of the product, good and bad. - Here you have to be careful because steam is powerful. 

Oil based products work best for steamers.


----------



## Minty

I didn't let it set long either hannan. I did boil the hibisicus leaves on a simmer for about 20 mins. At the same time the coffee was steeping. I let them both cool a bit before straining and adding to the henna. 

The henna developed 2 hours before I applied it. 

I'll take pics and post them to my LHCF album in a few days.


----------



## mkd

curlyhersheygirl, I hope everything is ok.


----------



## divachyk

curlyhersheygirl said:


> Hey ladies. I've just been lurking on my BB this past week since I was at the hospital with my youngest son. Now we're home I have lots of catching up to do and my hair is a mess. My Enso list keeps growing; I'm just waiting on a sale. I'm really loving this line and the prices are great. As someone else said they've replaced a few other vendors on my list.


curlyhersheygirl - hoping all is well with your son.


----------



## Eisani

curlyhersheygirl I hope your little one is okay!

So part of me wants to bkt for the memorial Monday, but I know it's going to rain so IDK. If I straighten, I gotta trim. Boo trims me, but I dont feel like going through the labor. I'm mad hair lazy right now.


----------



## Ltown

curlyhersheygirl, i hope your baby get better.


----------



## chebaby

curl, i hope your son is doing just fine

hello everyone
i was being lazy and didnt feel like co washing today so i did a second day puff. now yall know giovanni direct does not have lasting moisture for me at all. tell me why my hair is still hella soft and moisturized. mind you it does not have glycerin in it. using that curl rehab really made my hair feel great loving it.
this sunday i will deep condition with the sea buckthorn.
tomorrow im probably gonna do a wash and go with sweet hair pudding.


----------



## Loves Harmony

I wish KBB would have a sale on her body lotion...


----------



## Loves Harmony

curlyhersheygirl said:


> Hey ladies. I've just been lurking on my BB this past week since I was at the hospital with my youngest son. Now we're home I have lots of catching up to do and my hair is a mess. My Enso list keeps growing; I'm just waiting on a sale. I'm really loving this line and the prices are great. As someone else said they've replaced a few other vendors on my list.


 

I hope your baby get to feeling better!


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Thanks ladies he's doing alot better. He was premature and is severely anemic as  a result he has a hard time regulating his body temp and gets fatigued easily. Since it was so hot last week I took the kids to an indoor pool most of the week but apparently that was too much for him.


----------



## hannan

curlyhersheygirl Hope he continues to get better! It has been hot as hades these days.


----------



## chebaby

i just purchased a 32oz of curl junkie strawberry rehab conditioner. i would have gotten the 32oz of the daily fix but i have the ASIAN cleansing conditioner to get me through.

i didnt want to spend that much at first but then i realized i used to spend $60 on aveda drt all the time and thats only 16oz so this curl rehab comes out much better.
now that i got that i am on a spending freeze. and i mean it this time because i dont have space for anything else. no space at all.
i got a refund for the rest of my mynaturalhairstore order and im taking my card off of paypal.


----------



## Eisani

chebaby That's very responsible of you and is a major step! I tip my hat, lady.


----------



## chebaby

Eisani said:


> @chebaby That's very responsible of you and is a major step! I tip my hat, lady.


thanx E. you know its hard lol. but i dont want to get outta control with my spending(anymore than i already am lol) so i gotta do it.
plus itll give me time to free up space for BF


----------



## Eisani

chebaby said:


> thanx E. you know its hard lol. but i dont want to get outta control with my spending(anymore than i already am lol) so i gotta do it.
> plus itll give me time to free up space for BF



I understand. I got a good talking to the other night. This man is SERIOUS about this marriage stuff and wants us both in a good space and tip top financial shape. Gon' and save yo monieees then splurge on BF!


----------



## chebaby

Eisani said:


> I understand. I got a good talking to the other night. This man is SERIOUS about this marriage stuff and wants us both in a good space and tip top financial shape. Gon' and save yo monieees then splurge on BF!


thats so sweet lol.
yea imma save my monieeeees


----------



## mkd

Evening ladies!

Thats good che! Treat yourself on BF.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Evening Lovelies!

Well...Speaking of Goodies _*cough cough* _I got my Enso Green Tea Cleansing Conditioner today and it smells like a Million Bucks. 

I hope it performs as wonderful as it smells.

I also like the scent of the Milk & Honey Hair Cream.  Haven't smelled the Pomade yet.  

Will buy another Cleansing Conditioner another Milk & Honey during the next Sale.

I also got my Njoi Herbal Tea.

chebaby  _j/k_


----------



## Brownie518

Hey, ya'll. 

I haven't given one bit of thought to BF. Shoot, I just had BF in July, the way I was buying!  

I'm going to do my hair later on tonight, get ready for my work week. This is our Saturday to work. I am going to prepoo with that Camille Rose mask and use Avocado & Silk as my DC


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> Evening Lovelies!
> 
> Well...Speaking of Goodies _*cough cough* _I got my Enso Green Tea Cleansing Conditioner today and it smells like a Million Bucks.
> 
> I hope it performs as wonderful as it smells.
> 
> I also like the scent of the Milk & Honey Hair Cream.  Haven't smelled the Pomade yet.
> 
> Will buy another Cleansing Conditioner another Milk & Honey during the next Sale.
> 
> I also got my Njoi Herbal Tea.
> 
> @chebaby  _j/k_


T, im glad the smell of the milk and honey cream is really light because when it first came out i heard the scent was strong and floral. glad they changed it.

dont be acting confused with me, i am going on a spending freeze.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> Hey, ya'll.
> 
> I haven't given one bit of thought to BF. *Shoot, I just had BF in July, the way I was buying!  *
> 
> I'm going to do my hair later on tonight, get ready for my work week. This is our Saturday to work. I am going to prepoo with that Camille Rose mask and use Avocado & Silk as my DC


 
@Brownie518 Hmp. Gurl Who You Tellin' I had Black Friday, Saturday and Sunday in July.

Christmas in July ain't got nothing on us this month 

Tell me about that CR Mask when you use it.

Girl Ltown Likes Enso!


----------



## mkd

Ok I am getting some Enso next time they have a sale


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> T, im glad the smell of the milk and honey cream is really light because when it first came out i heard the scent was strong and floral. glad they changed it.
> 
> *dont be acting confused with me, i am going on a spending freeze.*


 
chebaby  Gurl...You Know My Po' Heart can't take all this disturbance.

First Ltown *FINALLY* Gives a Product Line some Luv and now you talmbout you taking a break from training for the Olympics


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby  Gurl...You Know My Po' Heart can't take all this disturbance.
> 
> First @Ltown *FINALLY* Gives a Product Line some Luv and now you talmbout you taking a break from training for the Olympics


well i dont think my news is as big of a shocker as Ltowns was

im still gonna be fast of that trigger for BF though. we gonna get them suckas
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xdRmrgIimhI


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby  Well....actually.... Your News was _Bigga'_ than Ltown's because You Know How You Get Down on that PAYNOW.

But I always know how quick you'll change it up and be buying something tomorrow.  So I Ain't Worried.


----------



## Brownie518

I know I'm late but IDareT'sHair...15.70 for 3 products???????? Dafuq?????


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> I know I'm late but @IDareT'sHair...*15.70 for 3 products???????? Dafuq?????*


 
@Brownie518 What's wrong with dem?

I had:
1 Moringa Ginseng Spritz
1 Ashlii Amala
1 of that new Souffle hair butter/cream stuff

Shipping $15.70 USPS


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl Curly is Your Son Okay?

Lemme go back & check so you won't hafta' post it 50-11 times.

ETA:  I read your post.  Hope he's lots better & cooler.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ya'll I am Extremely Impressed with Enso.  I just hope they don't get the Big Head and Jack up their Prices or their Products.

I really like this stuff.

I am truly, truly impressed.  And just think chebaby gave 'em 2 months.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby * Well....actually.... Your News was Bigga' than Ltown's because You Know How You Get Down on that PAYNOW.
> *
> But I always know how quick you'll change it up and be buying something tomorrow.  So I Ain't Worried.


dont be telling no fibs  aint nothing bigger than Ltowns news

imma try to stick with my no buy you know how i do.


----------



## Brownie518

Afroveda doesn't have a "Free shipping over..." thing going on??? They crazy with that shipping!!


----------



## bronzebomb

IDareT'sHair

I am disappointed with AfroVEda.  You know I really like their line I just had the Ashlii Amala and the shipping was $8.  Now she is discontinuing half stock.  Seems like that price hike was a bad idea, cuz nothing has gotten better.

Ironically, the product I like the most, Curl Define, never curdled.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *Afroveda doesn't have a "Free shipping over..." thing going on??? They crazy with that shipping!!*


 
@Brownie518 Did you make up a Cart? At first I did think I had "Free Shipping" and then that $15.70 showed up and Bronze was saying how expensive the shipping is.......  I think my stuff was like $53.00

I made it up several times and that $15.70 kept showing up. Did you make up a cart? Make one up and see if you see Free Shippingerplexed


----------



## chebaby

any company that doesnt have a free shipping over certain amount is crazy.


----------



## chebaby

i did a cart and for usps priority shipping was $17 something.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *any company that doesnt have a free shipping over certain amount is crazy.*


 
@chebaby Well....Since You All Froze Up and Thangs I guess it don't matter. 

Freezin' Spendin' & Carryin' On. Puttin' Po' PayPal on Ice.

btw: I think Imma get that M.O. lata' this week. Supposedly.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518 Did you make up a Cart? At first I did think I had "Free Shipping" and then that $15.70 showed up and Bronze was saying how expensive the shipping is.......  I think my stuff was like $53.00
> 
> I made it up several times and that $15.70 kept showing up. Did you make up a cart? Make one up and see if you see Free Shippingerplexed



I had 4 items and it was 15.50.....erplexed

I added another item to see if it was free over 60 and the shipping went up to 18.95 . F*** outta here!!!!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *I had 4 items and it was 15.50.....*erplexed


 
Brownie518  Welp.  That settles that.  She


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby Well....Since You All Froze Up and Thangs I guess it don't matter.
> 
> Freezin' Spendin' & Carryin' On. Puttin' Po' PayPal on Ice.
> 
> btw: I think Imma get that M.O. lata' this week. Supposedly.


yea paypal getting the ice cold side of things right now
i still look though and i got a big ole thing of curl junkie coming so i feel good right about now. next week ill be feeling differently lmao.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *i did a cart and for usps priority shipping was $17 something.*


 
chebaby 

You Frozen. 

What you makin' up carts & thangs fo'?


----------



## Zaz

Instead of focusing on my stupid list and my numbers, I decided to try and figure out what's good with this dew point/ humidity/ humectants. 

So I'm rotating between: Beautiful curls leave in with Curls milkshake as a styler (both humectant free) for these super hot and muggy past couple days. 
And I'll get back to KBB + whipped gelly (both contain glycerin) for when the dew goes closer to 35 to 50, which according to NC is the magic curly number 

Cuz when I did double glycerine, my hair was all frizzy and poufy after running errands all day. The DP has been close to 70 these past few days. If necessary I may also give sealing another try with castor oil or a silicone serum.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Hmp.  That Woman don't care if folks don't buy her products.  Anybody that charges $15, $16, $17+ for Shippin' on 3, 4, 5 items Could Really Care Less who buys their stuff.

I don't know WHY the debil I keep trying to buy that stuff anyway.  I know Imma hate it when I run out of Ashlii Amala.  I have 2 Jars.

Hopefully, My Claudie will be here tomorrow.


----------



## Brownie518

Right now I'm only waiting on Claudie's (which shipped yesterday) and Enso. Well, as far as hair stuff anyway.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Zaz Gone Zaz! 

Ya'll we got a Meterologist on Staff Now.

Break It On Down Gurl.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> Right now I'm only waiting on Claudie's (which shipped yesterday) and Enso. Well, as far as hair stuff anyway.


 
Brownie518  Lemme check where my Claudie at  And my DB


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> You Frozen.
> 
> What you makin' up carts & thangs fo'?


im tryna help you out


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *im tryna help you out*


 
chebaby  Okay!  Thanks Girl.... 

You know I can always use the Help. 

So...What you have in your Cart that came up to $17.00 in Shipping?

_*hmp. probably stuff i don't even use ya'll*_


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Well my Claudie is here in Da' City so it should be here tomorrow and DB is still in the ATL.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby  Okay!  Thanks Girl....
> 
> You know I can always use the Help.
> 
> So...What you have in your Cart that came up to $17.00 in Shipping?
> 
> _*hmp. probably stuff i don't even use ya'll*_


i was just throwing stiff in there. i threw in an oil i didnt even know she had called maka, a whipped gelly and an ashlii amala. i think it came to $48 and shipping was $17 and some changeerplexed


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> i was just throwing stiff in there. i threw in an oil i didnt even know she had called maka, a whipped gelly and an ashlii amala. *i think it came to $48 and shipping was $17 and some change*erplexed


 
chebaby  That's Highway Robbery.  She need to sit down.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby  That's Highway Robbery.  She need to sit down.


im surprised her website is still up and running.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My Hairveda List is getting smaller and smaller.  I gotta really think about what I want, because Imma get me a Fridge.  

I may get it this weekend, but I may wait a coupla' weeks.

It ain't like I got alot Food in mine anyway. 

But I do want to get one soon.

Right now I think Imma get the Amala Rinse.  chebaby are you still sending me the Acai?  You don't have to send anything else.  Please and thank you.

I don't think I'll re-up on any of the Instants right now.  So, it may just be the Cream Rinse, Almond Glaze and the Vatika Frosting.erplexed


----------



## Zaz

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Zaz Gone Zaz!
> 
> Ya'll we got a Meterologist on Staff Now.
> 
> Break It On Down Gurl.



Girl, whenever I'd see CurlyNikki or EllePixie mention dew points and humectants/antihumectants, I'd get this blank look on my face like: I dunno what yall sayin but it sure sounds smart 

So I finally took off my dunce cap and got to googling to figure out what the rule was with glycerin and summer and winter...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Okay I think Imma get:

2 Vatika Frostings *if they're available*
1 Almond Glaze
1 Cocosta
1 Methi Set 
2 Amala Cream Rinse
2 Phinising Rinses

Doesn't seem that small now.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Zaz said:


> So I finally took off my dunce cap and got to googling to figure out what the rule was with glycerin and summer and winter...


 
Zaz  Well keep us posted on your findings & your research.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ya'll I miss @La Colocha She betta' hurry up and get back up in here. I also miss Fab and Vonnie and Amerika and Priss.  Errbody that's missin'.


----------



## Ltown

chebaby, IDareT'sHair,  you both had your time of fun with me, move on with that brother franklins.  .


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> My Hairveda List is getting smaller and smaller.  I gotta really think about what I want, because Imma get me a Fridge.
> 
> I may get it this weekend, but I may wait a coupla' weeks.
> 
> It ain't like I got alot Food in mine anyway.
> 
> But I do want to get one soon.
> 
> Right now I think Imma get the Amala Rinse.  @chebaby are you still sending me the Acai?  You don't have to send anything else.  Please and thank you.
> 
> I don't think I'll re-up on any of the Instants right now.  So, it may just be the Cream Rinse, Almond Glaze and the Vatika Frosting.erplexed


yea im still sending it to you. i havent been able to get to the PO this week though.


----------



## chebaby

Ltown said:


> @chebaby, @IDareT'sHair,  you both had your time of fun with me, move on with that brother franklins.  .


you know you love them videos


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I miss Lamara (she was a mess) and msa Coconut Oil & Wata'


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby  Don't send me nothing else.  Thanks Che.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ltown said:


> @chebaby, @IDareT'sHair, you both had your time of fun with me, move on with that brother franklins. .


 
@Ltown

Hmp. We Shole Did! I was Hollerin'. 

Girl, I got the Enso Green Tea Cleanser and the Milk & Honey oh...they smell so good. I put a little of the Milk & Honey On.

I hope they do come out with a Argan Cleanser. We'll see in a coupla' weeks.

I still need to go smell that Pomade.


----------



## bronzebomb

I go to the website everynow and then to see the new products or if there is a sale...but that shipping remains the same, HIGH!

There are a few companies, Komaza and Miss Jessie's, that have very high shipping and I still purchase from them.  Every so often Miss Jessie's offers free shipping over $35 and Komaza has rewards points and her shipping is really fast; so I take the good with the bad...

But, I'm going to give Mala and AfroVeda until BF to get it right and offer me a deal that I like...at the end of the year they may be off the list.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby  Don't send me nothing else.  Thanks Che.


its already in the boxbut ill take it out if you really dont want it. the citrus might be too strong in it for you anyway so its better to be safe than sorry.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby  Yeah, you better, cause if you send it, I'll try it and it might be a disaster and a set-back (and you know I cannot afford that).

bronzebomb  I'm mad because IMO Ashlii is in a class of it's own and I can't think of anything out there (that I've tried) that is comparable to it. 

Sure, I love other stuff, but it's just something about that Ashlii that I love.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby  Yeah, you better, cause if you send it, I'll try it and it might be a disaster and a set-back (and you know I cannot afford that).
> 
> @bronzebomb  I'm mad because IMO Ashlii is in a class of it's own and I can't think of anything out there (that I've tried) that is comparable to it.
> 
> Sure, I love other stuff, but it's just something about that Ashlii that I love.


yea ill take it out. i dont want you to get no scalp burns. you can smell the citrus in it so that probably means its too strong.

ashlii is freaking amazing


----------



## IDareT'sHair

The Funny Thing about Ashlii (it's not even thick) quite the Contrary, but I love that stuff.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> yea ill take it out. i dont want you to get no scalp burns. *you can smell the citrus* in it so that probably means its too strong.
> 
> *ashlii is freaking amazing*


 
@chebaby It is. And it's actually kinda quite thin. But that smell and the way your Hair feels makes up for the consistency.

Lawd Che No (at 1st bolded) I know you like to send 'other' stuff, but I'm good.


----------



## bronzebomb

the ashlii was the only thing in my cart!!!!!!!!!!!!!  The shipping was $10.25


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby It is. And it's actually kinda quite thin. But that smell and the way your Hair feels makes up for the consistency.
> 
> Lawd Che No (at 1st bolded) I know you like to send 'other' stuff, but I'm good.


ashlii reminds me of kbb mask. they are practically the same to me.

lmao ok ill take it out the box.


----------



## chebaby

bronzebomb said:


> the ashlii was the only thing in my cart!!!!!!!!!!!!!  The shipping was $10.25


she trippin


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *she trippin*


 
chebaby  She shole is. 

And when I think I had both Jars of my Ashlii on the Exchange Forum (which nobody bought) I am doing a Hard Brutha' Franklin.


----------



## bronzebomb

chebaby said:


> ashlii reminds me of kbb mask. they are practically the same to me.
> 
> lmao ok ill take it out the box.


 
That's good to know, I'm not a fan of the KBB Mask.  My conditioners need to be thick with coconut oil.  So, this may be the end of the road for Afroveda.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby  She shole is.
> 
> And when I think I had both Jars of my Ashlii on the Exchange Forum (which nobody bought) I am doing a Hard Brutha' Franklin.


im glad you kept them since you love them.


----------



## Minty

spritz, moisturize w/Aloe & Marshmallow, and seal w/butters mix. I'll re-plait and pin up. 
Night ladies.


----------



## bronzebomb

oh wait!  it has coconut oil in it!  IDareT'sHair where is that posting??? I may have to send a search party out for you to get it!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@bronzebomb What postin' bronzie? When I had them posted? Girl, that was a while back. 

They are off the market. They are no longer available.

_*especially with her high shippin', just don't know when i could/would rebuy*_


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I'm still having a problem with how she can look herself in the Mirror with those Shipping Charges?

Obviously, she doesn't care if she makes a Sale or not.  And I really want that Moringa & Ginseng Detangling Spray too.  

What is she Thinkin'????


----------



## bronzebomb

Yes, I wanted that Moringa & Ginseng Spray too!  

I'm going to go back and bump that thread 

i think she is being greedy...thats a deadly sin for a business you covet!


----------



## 13StepsAhead

hey ladies  it's been a long day. Just moisturized my twist with CJ honey butta'  
and will take down tomorrow for a twist-out.


----------



## Brownie518

Seriously we all know damn well 4 items don't cost 15.50 to ship. Come on, son!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *Seriously we all know damn well 4 items don't cost 15.50 to ship. Come on, son!*


 
Brownie518  Yeah.........


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Hmp.  It's almost like she made up them crazy Shipping Prices for Revenge!


----------



## bronzebomb

our revenge is bankruptcy!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Um..So..

The Enso Naturals Sweet Honey & Olive Nourishing Pomade smells exactly like the Milk & Honey Hydrating Buttercream. No Greasy feel.

This is gone be a Fun Fall/Winter. I got some Great Products in the Que ret-to-go.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I should finish up my Njoi Herbal Tea Hair Spritz this weekend.  I have 1 back-up I just got in the mail today.

I'll pull out HV Hydrasilicia Spritz and use it up. (wasn't sure how I felt about it when I tried iterplexed)   

Probably won't repurchase until next Spring. (I may tho' if the Back To School Sale is Good) even though I won't be spritzing after September.


----------



## divachyk

Hey ladies, a bit U1B1 off topic. Anyone subscribed to birchbox? Free makeup samples, etc? I located it in the makeup thread. I subscribed tonight.  I will stay subscribed for a few months and if the sample suck, I will cancel.


----------



## Eisani

Once again, I aint doin no bkt. I'll just do a braid out. Maybe I'll try my ssi curly girl stuff.


----------



## mkd

I used up a bfh Ginger macadamia


----------



## beautyaddict1913

HijabiFlygirl said:


> @beautyaddict1913 - hun I'm sorry about your hair day.
> 
> what about using a more alkaline conditioner to co-wash with - do two big flat twists or some jumbo twists, and put that in a pony to stretch and do your bun. Put a scarf on for minute to lay your edges and you're good to go.
> 
> Also, try wearing a scarf when you work out - a very shear fine scarf that you can tie down tight.


 
HijabiFlygirl what are some examples of more alkaline conditioners?

Hello everyone! I worked out last night so I came home and saturated my hair in HV Cocasta and co-washed with moist 24/7. I left in Komaza shea butter lotion (dont like it) and komaza hair cream. I wore a bun yesterday and today. I slicked my bun with claudie's hair gel. I like it! I am almost out of my oyin bsp and I need to hurry and use it up so I can feel like I am actually using stuff and not just collecting! 

My Claudie's came today! Claudie is so sweet! I love her! Now I'm waiting on my gallon from Hairveda! I wanna say Im done til Black Friday but if Hairveda has a really good sale I wont be able to resist! I need more Hydra-sillica and I want to try the green tea butter and Methi Sativa!


----------



## beautyaddict1913

Zaz said:


> The rule is try not to buy too much, and the definition of 'too much' is in direct correlation to how good the sale was, how bored you were that day, how tricky that pay now button can be and whether or not you felt the haulin spurrut


 
This is perfect lol!


----------



## Ese88

I wore my hair in a puff today for the first time. It's semi stretched hair from my twists that I combed out yesterday night. Today I'm going to DC on dry hair. I also got some AOHC & Olive and honey balm from Qhemet


----------



## Ese88

I'm deep conditioning on dry hair with CJ rehab. My hai is now long enough to divide into 4 sections It has so much slip I was able to detangle and remove shed hair. Do you guys DC on dy hai with o without heat?


----------



## 13StepsAhead

Ese88 when i DC on dry hair I usually use my steamer or if I'm feeling lazy I'll put on a shower cap and wrap it up with my turbie twist to let the body heat get to it.


----------



## Shay72

I betta be able to get my body oils from Hairveda this sale since she says the store is fully stocked!


----------



## Charz

I found a 17 inch shed hair on my head!


----------



## natura87

Charz said:


> I found a 17 inch shed hair on my head!



Go on witcho bad self.:alcoholic


----------



## Ltown

Hi ladies hope everyone is doing well, getting over colds and things.  

Eisani, so did you say I do?

I have so many products i don't have a plan on how/when i using anything, i do know i gave all the stuff i don't like away so no more give aways.


----------



## divachyk

Shay72 said:


> I betta be able to get my body oils from Hairveda this sale since she says the store is fully stocked!


What body oils do you suggest, Shay72?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Afternoon Ladies...I didn't think I had Innanet Service (my phone is out).  Anyway, My Darcy's Arrived and so did my Claudie!  YAY!  

I am sooooo excited to see my Claudie (for some reasonerplexed).  The Mango Conditioning Rinse smells wonderful.

I may do another mini-haul when she returns on the 8th. Don't know what tho'.

Getting excited about my wash day tomorrow.


----------



## mkd

I used the ssi papaya souflee today and I really like it.  A friend shared a sample size with me and I will definitely order a jar when I get more leave in.


----------



## Eisani

Ltown I aint sayin spit until I see a ring


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Eisani  Gurl....Ltown know you Ain't said no "I Do"


----------



## Shay72

mkd said:


> I used the ssi papaya souflee today and I really like it. A friend shared a sample size with me and I will definitely order a jar when I get more leave in.


I was just looking at this a few minutes ago deciding if I plan to try it before I go out tonight. Figuring if I hate it I can just wash it out. How did you use it?

divachyk
I've only had a chance to use her body oil in the scents Madagascan Vanilla and Enchanted Apple . I also use her vatika frosting and avosoya oil on my skin. I would recommend all of them. Using Jasmine's body washes, following up with a Hairveda oil, then finishing with either sunshine or Hairveda's Noinah Fruit Butter is perfection. Ya'll know my skin is special and it is in heaven .


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72  Shay have you tried Claudie Mango Cream Rinse yet?


----------



## Shay72

IDareT'sHair
It's in my current order so no I haven't had a chance to try it yet. Matter of fact I need to go check my e-mail since many of you have gotten your stuff or has said your stuff has shipped.


----------



## mkd

Shay72, I co washed with hv 24/7 and used ssi coco cream as a leave in then just a little bit if the papaya for a wash and go.  I didn't want to use to much because didn't want it to be crunchy.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72  Thanks Girl.  Yes, I got my stuff today.  

She has new Jars!

The Rounded looking ones like Jasmine


----------



## Shay72

I see my Claudie box(es)  shipped on Friday. My Enso order also shipped on Friday and Curly Kinks order is out for delivery.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I was on this site: Hair & Body Boutique and they have Flat Shipping for $4.99. 

Lawd...I wish more folks would get on board with that.

Saw alot of good stuff. Unfortunately, nothing jumped out at me.


----------



## divachyk

Thanks Shay (Shay72), I never considered using vatika on my skin but it smells good enough to use it in that way.


----------



## Brownie518

Ladies!
I'm here at work, lounging. Not much to do tonight. So, that coworker of mine ya'll always gettin on is taking another job on another shift at the end of the month!!!   We all are so excited!!  Isn't that awful? 

So, anyway, I got a nice raise and a promotion so its all good! 

I used up a Shea Rinse and I think I like that Camille Rose mask as a prepoo .


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518  Congrats Ms. B and Ms. PEE.........

I should treat myself to something to help celebrate your Promotion.

Glad you liked the Camille Rose.  I hope I like it too (whenever I get around to using it).  I still wish I woulda' gotten the Oil too tho'.

I can't wait to do my hair tomorrow.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518  Congrats Ms. B and* Ms. PEE*.........
> 
> *I should treat myself to something to help celebrate your Promotion*.
> 
> Glad you liked the Camille Rose.  I hope I like it too (whenever I get around to using it).  I still wish I woulda' gotten the Oil too tho'.
> 
> I can't wait to do my hair tomorrow.



1st bolded - 

2nd bolded - 

On the CR, make a note that I really 'felt' it on my scalp. I know you have had some issues before so I wanted to let you know. Its kinda 'minty' or something.  I like that CR oil.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> 1st bolded -
> 
> 2nd bolded -
> 
> *On the CR, make a note that I really 'felt' it on my scalp. I know you have had some issues before so I wanted to let you know.* Its kinda 'minty' or something.  *I like that CR oil.*


 
Brownie518  Thanks for the "Heads Up"  Lawd...Can't nothin' be more "Minty" that Cathy Howse UBH and that was okay.

I also got the SOYlicious and the Janzlyn Conditioners.  I hope I like them.  They both sounded really good. 

_*hmp, i tried to put some more cr in a cart today, but backed it out*_


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518  Hey B!  When you get a chance....check out Hairitage Hydration on Esty!


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518  Hey B!  When you get a chance....check out Hairitage Hydration on Esty!



Already on it.........


----------



## Brownie518

divachyk - Keep me posted on that birchbox, girl!!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518 Have you tried "We Love Green" Yet? I'll be using it again tomorrow. 

I really should put another Cowash in rotation, but I'll use this again.


----------



## beautyaddict1913

Hello ladies! Just got in from the gym and saturated my hair with EVOO and added some CTDG. I am about to co-wash and detangle with Moist 24/7. I am going to church with my mom in the morning and I dont want to wear a bun so I will do a twistout. I havent decided if I will use KCCC and SheaMoisture smoothie, or KCCC and Komaza hair cream, or Darcy's Transitioning and Darcy's curl creme....whichever way the spirit moves lol!
Right now Im cooking some watermelon glazed chicken and fresh green beans...going to check on it and then Im going to check out the hairitage place since I saw in the what did u buy thread that T got some goodies!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@beautyaddict1913 Seems like I bought the best stuff! And she only had 1 of each.  

That Horsetail Butter (it's more of a Lotion and in a Bottle) and the Blackberry & Sage Moisturizer sounds really good.

And I only spent like $17.00 +some change. Hopefully, she will have other products listed soon. Imma keep checking back.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

beautyaddict1913  Your Food Sounds good Beauty!


----------



## beautyaddict1913

IDareT'sHair I hope it turns out good, its my first time cooking it! Yes you did get the best stuff! I wouldnt mind trying the horsetail grease, peppermint shampoo, and monoi cloud! I want to wait until she gets more stuff too! I wonder if she will have a dc!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

beautyaddict1913  It sounds Tasty!

I know a DC'er would be good.  I wonder if she did and somebody else bought "better" stuff.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518  Hey B!  When you get a chance....check out Hairitage Hydration on Esty!



You ordered the stuff I wanted, didn't you???? .....

ETA: hmph, I see you did!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *You ordered the stuff I wanted, didn't you???? .....*
> 
> *ETA: hmph, I see you did!!*


 
Brownie518  Oh, So You musta' looked at that stuff before?  I just kinda 'stumbled' up on it.

But those two things sound really good.  So does that Solid Grease but I didn't get it.


----------



## Brownie518

Oh, IDareT'sHair - I haven't used that Green one yet...


----------



## chebaby

im on late tonight
T, hair and body boutique is the local store im always at.

i need to shampoo my scalp, it stinks
my hair is over moisturized today my hair poofed into an afro lol. its too soft. well it was, now its a dry mess cause i slept on it. im about to slather it in evoo then tomorrow ill pre poo on dry hair with claudies protein, then shampoo with cd black vanilla, then condition for a few minute with sea buckthorn.
then im gonna braid with blue malva.


----------



## divachyk

beautyaddict1913 - let me know if you like the chicken as I might need that recipe. Sounds yummy but I wouldn't dare tell the dh it's "watermelon..." or he might turn up his nose before even trying it. 

Brownie518 - I will keep you posted.

Brownie518 and IDareT'sHair - I need to use my greenie. Since I only wash 1x weekly, everything is collecting dust. Washing more than 1x weekly is just too much for me. I'll work through some of the new items in due time.


----------



## chebaby

brownie i havent used my green conditioner yet either. i keep looking at it because i cant wait to use it but i have so many other things to get to.


----------



## chebaby

ok i cant take the smell lol im gonna do my hair tonight.


----------



## beautyaddict1913

divachyk said:


> @beautyaddict1913 - let me know if you like the chicken as I might need that recipe. Sounds yummy but I wouldn't dare tell the dh it's "watermelon..." or he might turn up his nose before even trying it.
> 
> @Brownie518 - I will keep you posted.
> 
> @Brownie518 and @IDareT'sHair - I need to use my greenie. Since I only wash 1x weekly, everything is collecting dust. Washing more than 1x weekly is just too much for me. I'll work through some of the new items in due time.


 
divachyk it turned out great. I would add a little more spice next time and marinate longer but I used garlic powder and lemon pepper and then marinated the chicken breasts in a pre-packaged watermelon vinegarette and cut up green onions and put it in the oven. To truly glaze you can add a little water and butter to the vinegarette and warm it in a saucepan before applying to the chicken so that its a thicker consistency but I didnt do all of that lol.


----------



## Shay72

Not like anyone cares but this crystal light packet I just put in my water bottle taste like medicine .

mkd
I cowashed with SSI's Pomegranate Conditioner, used hydrasilica as my leave in, then used the Curly Papaya Souffle. I liked the results. If I used a little more I know it would have been even better. I was worried about crunchiness. When I realized my hair wasn't crunchy I attempted to add more on dry hair and that's a  at least with my hair. I will have to experiment because I know at the most I only used like a quarter size amount for my whole head.

The Pomegranate conditioner is interesting. It is not creamy & white like most conditioners. It is clear/grayish/brownish and has some type of soft granules in it. Maybe that's the marshmallow root.It was easy to wash out. When I rinsed my hair it was really soft .My coils were tighter rather than extremely stretched which is what normally happens when my hair is wet. Not completely sold. I only had a sample but it told me it was worth trying again. I will wait until a sale.


----------



## Ltown

Good Morning ladies!  Congratulations Brownie well deserved!   

You all know when you work around alot of women you start to think, menstrual, and dress alike.  Well its true to the internet imo, some of you already had a summer cold or something and darn it i got it right now.  I was coughing, nose running yesterday, the i started to feel dizzy.  I have vertigo so i'm hoping this cold don't set it off.  I took drugs last night nd some this morning to sleep it off.  So off to snooze enjoy your day!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> Oh, @IDareT'sHair - I haven't used that Green one yet...


 
@Brownie518 Ok...Keep me Posted on Your Review.



chebaby said:


> *T, that hair and body boutique is the local store im always at.*


@chebaby I know Fab told me it was. 

I like the $4.99 Flat Rate Shipping. That's what I'm Talmbout.

I haven't heard about you Steaming lately?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Morning Ladies...My Home Phone is still OOService. 

Half the time I hate when it rings, now I can think of 50-11 calls I need to make.

Up doing my Hair.  Under the SteamA' now.  Used up 1 "We Love Green" I have back-ups and also used up 1 Jasmine Honey Pear. 

I used Tigi Dumb Blonde instead of Roux Mendex.  I'll use either Tigi, K-Pak or Mendex again on Wednesday and Steam with Marie Dean Peach Syurp and finish that one up.

Jasmines site is gone.  I'm really worried she may not open back up.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ltown WOW Ltown me & 13StepsAhead gave you our Germs! 

Rest.  Drink Plenty of Fluids and Feel Better Soon.


----------



## Minty

Darcy's Pumpkin is definitely making the BF list! 

what's up ladies? 

IDareT'sHair it doesn't look like Jasmine's is coming back. I wish her well.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

HijabiFlygirl said:


> Darcy's Pumpkin is definitely making the BF list!
> 
> what's up ladies?
> 
> @IDareT'sHair *it doesn't look like Jasmine's is coming back. I wish her well.*


 
HijabiFlygirl  I know Gurl.  It looks purty dismal. 

I don't want to 'face the truth' that's why I have not e-mailed her as of yet.


----------



## bronzebomb

I must have missed out on something really special.  

I have not purchased anything from HydraThermal Naturals, Jasmine's, MyHoneyChild or Claudie's.  I'm trying to contain my urges.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

bronzebomb  and all of the ones you've named are good too.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Where are the Hair-Diva's of the U1 B1 today? 

I finished my hair.  Nice & Soft.  Used up a couple of things did a very light (and I'm sure totally uneven dusting)

Hoping to get my Phone Service restored some time today.  Bummer.   And thinking about Wednesday Regi.

I pulled my SM Elxir out and will use this Oil to Seal.  It's on the ground so I can easily replace if I choose to.

And I need to look for that Marie Dean too.


----------



## Zaz

*pours some Vo5 out for Jasmine*

Hey ladies, I finished a SSI okra yesterday, I love the way my hair feels after a protein treatment. My coils feel a lot more coily even though my hair doesn't really look any more defined if that makes sense. I always get HIH disease after a protein DC.


----------



## La Colocha

Hey ladies, got a bit of time to kill. I miss talking to you all. Dana better come back or i will need to take a road trip.


----------



## Minty

Watching "If God Willing and the Creek Don't Rise" about after Katrina. I had to turn it off and go soak my hand washables, made me so depressed. 

Shampooed last night with Hennasooq's Cocoveda shampoo bar 
DC w/Darcy's Pumpkin mixed with MSM - WINNER! 
used Camellia oil, Pequi oil on my roots, and sealed but my butters mix.

That Marcy's mix was the bomb. I didn't want to mess that good thang up so I didn't use a leave. I use a semi-fine tooth comb and that was the easiest detangle session ever. 

I don't know if MSM works w/every conditioner like that but I ordered some powdered MSM to try it out.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> Hey ladies, got a bit of time to kill. I miss talking to you all. Dana better come back or i will need to take a road trip.


 
La Colocha  Gurl.......I MISS YOU SO MUCH! 

Hi Girl.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

HijabiFlygirl  Chile....I have a hard time watching anything concerning Katrina.  = Epic Government Fail


----------



## Charz

I went out to a club last night and I got like 20 hair compliments. I'm so glad to be out of my brace so I can go out!

I did a hour on the treadmill today, and washed my scalp with curl junkie daily fix afterwards.


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> @La Colocha  Gurl.......I MISS YOU SO MUCH!
> 
> Hi Girl.



Aww, miss you too mama. That poor smilie, been working ot to pay for yall hauls, lmao..

Her etsy shop is still open, but don't know if she is taking orders. Don't feel so bad now about stocking up, should have gotten more.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@La Colocha Gurl....I needed you to talk some mess a coupla' days ago...._lurker issues*_ I know you woulda' been like.......

You know how you Roll

Yeah, I hope she comes back. I wanted to try that Body Frosting, but never did try any of her body products. 

I take that back, Ms. B sent me a Shower Gel one time.

I will e-mail her soon & find out what's going on. Fab asked for some body products and she said: "Due to Slow Summer Sales" she would be not restocking at this time.


----------



## 13StepsAhead

hey ladies  

Today is hair day soI used up Mizani true texturs poo' (will not repurchase) and a Jasmine's A&S in browsugar buttercream (steaming with it now and will repurchase if she eva somes back )


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> @La Colocha Gurl....I needed you to talk some mess a coupla' days ago...._lurker issues*_ I know you woulda' been like.......
> 
> You know how you Roll
> 
> Yeah, I hope she comes back. I wanted to try that Body Frosting, but never did try any of her body products.
> 
> I take that back, Ms. B sent me a Shower Gel one time.
> 
> I will e-mail her soon & find out what's going on. Fab asked for some body products and she said: "Due to Slow Summer Sales" she would be not restocking at this time.



Ask her about her etsy store. 

Lawd what happened, pm me.


----------



## beautyaddict1913

La Colocha good to see you back!

Good afternoon ladies! Just trying to enjoy my Sunday before I have to start getting prepared for my morning meeting in the AM. Last night I ended up twisting my hair with KCCC and Komaza Califia Cream - I am almost done with the KCCC - I cant wait to use it up and toss it! I am almost done with a few items now - cant wait!

But what good does it do me to anticipate using up stuff when I am about to purchase some more stuff in August lol...I am thinking of ordering from the Hairveda sale - I hope those bundles arent "suprises" because I want to know what I am getting! But I really want more CoCasta oil, hydra-sillica mist, vatika frosting - and I want to try the green tea butter and methi sativa.

If I can get 20% off at Curl Mart I want to order Curl Junkie Curl Rehab and Curl Junkie Smoothing Lotion so that I can try em before Black Friday!


----------



## beautyaddict1913

IDareT'sHair I didnt know you had Marie Dean! How do you like it and what else have u tried from her?

HijabiFlygirl how do you like the hennasooq bars? Have u used Chagrin Valley to compare the two? I looked at them a while back but had not seen many reviews.

Zaz what did you use as a DC after using the SSI Okra?

Charz glad that you're off crutches and back to your exercise routine!

bronzebomb if u dont try nary nutha vendor on ur list u should try Claudies! I recommend the scalp elixir, the protein treatment, ends insurance #2, the gel for slicking back your hair into buns and puffs - I have a bunch of other stuff in my stash that I haven't tried but I plan to! Great, personal customer service and she has great prices and a SLEUTH of products to choose from lol


----------



## IDareT'sHair

beautyaddict1913  I have 2 things Brownie gifted me.  One is the Peach Syurp DC'er and another is a Amala something....just a Hair Cream.

I've been kinda saving it...  But they were both open so I need to concentrate on using it up.


----------



## Zaz

beautyaddict1913 I didn't follow it up with anything even though the instructions say to. My hair felt pretty soft afterwards so I figured I could skip the jumping in and out of the shower. But I am going to DC with AO HSR today to make up for it.

eta you'd be better off getting the CJ from Aveyou, the shipping's cheaper and faster and right now there is a 15% off coupon code FIVE.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

double post.  sorry


----------



## beautyaddict1913

Zaz said:


> @beautyaddict1913 I didn't follow it up with anything even though the instructions say to. My hair felt pretty soft afterwards so I figured I could skip the jumping in and out of the shower. But I am going to DC with AO HSR today to make up for it.
> 
> eta you'd be better off getting the CJ from Aveyou, the shipping's cheaper and faster and right now there is a 15% off coupon code FIVE.


 
Thank u sooo much Zaz !! *runs to Aveyou*


----------



## chebaby

Hello ladies.
Last night I shampooed my scalp with carols daughter and cleansed my hair with daily fix. Then I conditioned with claudies protein. I really don't like that on wet hair, only dry hair. Then I used Enzo blue malva as a leave in to braid. So far I don't like it. My hair does not seem to be soft or shiny. I am disappointed. I will try it again.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby  Lawd Che, you're not having a good Product day.

I hope you give the BM another try before you cancel it entirely out.


----------



## beautyaddict1913

Thanks to Zaz I just hit pay now on Aveyou lol...

Got the Repair Me, Curl Rehab, and Smoothing Lotion


----------



## Zaz

beautyaddict1913 said:


> Thanks to Zaz I just hit pay now on Aveyou lol...
> 
> Got the Repair Me, Curl Rehab, and Smoothing Lotion



I'm your pusha oke:


----------



## beautyaddict1913

Enso has free shipping on orders over $50...how is the shipping when they have a sale?


----------



## beautyaddict1913

The spirit of da haul done hit me lol!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

beautyaddict1913 said:


> *Enso has free shipping on orders over $50...how is the shipping when they have a sale?*


 
@beautyaddict1913 The Sales have generally been 20-25%. So, the shipping remains the same. 

I've never paid more that $8.00 and some change for shipping costs.


----------



## beautyaddict1913

IDareT'sHair said:


> @beautyaddict1913 The Sales have generally been 20-25%. So, the shipping remains the same.
> 
> I've never paid more that $8.00 and some change for shipping costs.


 
ok let me go do some maff lol...i may need to wait!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

beautyaddict1913 said:


> *The spirit of da haul done hit me lol!*


 
beautyaddict1913  I see  Haulin' 4 da' Lawd.  You didn't even have no Groupons either did you Beauty?

Lawd Them Groupons got me Spoiled.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

beautyaddict1913 said:


> *ok let me go do some maff lol...i may need to wait!*


 
beautyaddict1913  They told me they will roll out their new Cleansing Conditioners in the next week or 2.  Like they did with the 1st Intro, hopefully, they'll over some %'s off. 

You can wait.  (I got my Nerve) But You DID say, you needed to use up stuff instead of just collecting stuff didn't you?

_*not that i'm one to repeat thangs*_


----------



## beautyaddict1913

IDareT'sHair no I wasnt around for the groupons, I could have really did some damage lol!

lmaaaooooo!! You are so right T, I need to use up stuff really really bad....everybody was counting their products, I know I have well over 100....sad....but I can wait...I have in my Enso cart a sea buckthorn masque, 16 oz. cacao DC, green tea cleanser, marshmallow twisting pudding, and Horsetail cream....comes to $60 with free shipping!


----------



## hannan

Hey yall ! Been lurking these days because of pure laziness . All I've been doing these days is washing, dcing, and bunning.

Yesterday I cocleansed with cj daily fix, dced with repair me, and then used a little rehab as a leave in sealed with castor oil into a bun. I think I like the rehab better as a leave in. 

Shucks, I hope Jasmine comes back . Is she alright health-wise? Does anyone know?


----------



## 13StepsAhead

Finally finished twisting my hair and I used up a Jasmine's Shea rinse in the process. I betta' slow down with using up my Jasmine's until she let's us knwo if she will be back.


----------



## chebaby

I'm pissed I'm nOt home yet. I want to do my hair again. My scalp still doesn't look clean and it doesn't feel good. So I'm going toncleanse with daily fix and condition with repair me and then braid with either Enso aloe lotion or komaza Shea butter lotion.


----------



## beautyaddict1913

Hey ladies, I am about to log off for the evening....not getting anything from Enso because Im hauling shoes at Nordstrom tomoro and hauling more MAC...but FYI over at Enso shipping is free on orders over $50 PLUS if you use the code healthyhair u get an additional 10 percent off...thats winning ladies lol! Good night!


----------



## mkd

Hey la! Nice to see you.

I finished a Kbb sa.  I am so ashamed to admit that I may buy a few more bottles next time they are on sale.  I only have 3 bottles left.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@mkd Gurl...Don't be ashamed.  

I was tryna' buy some AV. (Now that's something to be ashamed about)


----------



## Zaz

The end of July marks then end of my month long Curly girl regimen experiment. I won't stick to it though, it neither hurt nor improved my hair but it greatly reduces the number of products that I can use which isn't fun for a PJ 

I already bought some Aussie moist to cowash with in anticipation for tomorrow


----------



## mkd

Zaz, I was literally just about to ask you what you co wash with.  I am going to have to co wash everyday because second hair day just looks ok to me.  I am using HV cons and tresemme naturals right now.  I don't know if I like the tresemee makes my hair feel.


----------



## 13StepsAhead

Made it through 1 week of my no-buy  and I am in no rush to buy anything from HV since it is a month long sale.


----------



## 13StepsAhead

I'm also glad I made this product inventory spreadsheet because I get to see what is open/needs to be used up before I open anything else.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

13StepsAhead  Good Job 13!  I just bought my Fridge.  

I was out in my Stash and I was thinking how much Space I could save.  Imma try to find a pic.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My New Product Storage Unit:

http://www.walmart.com/ip/GE-4.5-Cubic-Foot-Compact-Refrigerator-Black/14089905


----------



## 13StepsAhead

IDareT'sHair thanks and nice fridge!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

13StepsAhead said:


> @IDareT'sHair *thanks and nice fridge!*


 
13StepsAhead  I hope I enjoy having it and that it allievate some space and it was a good decision.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Well, I guess I won't be haulin' for a while.erplexed


----------



## mkd

Used up a jessicurl wdt on my daughter.  I have 2 more jars.   Probably won't repurchase.


----------



## bronzebomb

mkd said:


> Hey la! Nice to see you.
> 
> I finished a Kbb sa. I am so ashamed to admit that I may buy a few more bottles next time they are on sale. I only have 3 bottles left.


 


IDareT'sHair said:


> @mkd Gurl...Don't be ashamed.
> 
> I was tryna' buy some AV. (Now that's something to be ashamed about)


 

neither one is shame worthy...


----------



## Zaz

mkd
I usually use cheaper conditioners that aren't that thick. My faves are
The cone free ones:
Giovanni 50:50 or SAS
Hairveda moist 24/7
Curls coconut sublime

With cones:
Aussie moist
Herbal essences hello hydration or totally twisted or tousle me softly
Tresseme natural moisture
Suave aloe & ginseng or almond & shea

I never just rinse my hair so on days when I'm in a hurry or lazy I'll just use something super cheap like the Suave cuz I barely leave it in for 2 minutes.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

bronzebomb said:


> *neither one is shame worthy...*


 
bronzebomb That Crazy Shipping Made it Quite Shameful Indeed.


----------



## Zaz

I can do 2nd day hair but it involves spraying it, then shaking out the excess into the shower, look in the mirror, not quite right. Spray it again, shake it again, look in the mirror... It ends up taking me longer to make day old hair look right then if I had just rinsed it while I was already in the shower and starting fresh


----------



## bronzebomb

IDareT'sHair

I looked at it again to be sure...

It's high.  i posted something on her facebook page regarding the shipping...she has until black friday.....


----------



## Brownie518

La Colocha said:


> Hey ladies, got a bit of time to kill. I miss talking to you all. Dana better come back or i will need to take a road trip.



La Colocha

Hey, girl!!!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@bronzebomb Yeah...It's a definitely 'Turn Off'. 

And I really wanted those things!


----------



## Brownie518

I see Dana's Etsy shop hasn't closed yet....

I can not wait for my work week to be over so I can wash my hair and relax...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *I see Dana's Etsy shop hasn't closed yet....*
> 
> I can not wait for my work week to be over so I can wash my hair and relax...


 
Brownie518  Yeah, that's what La Colocha said, but wasn't sure if you could place an order?

If she's done.  Imma be really, really, really Sad.  Really.

When are you doing your Hair Ms. B?


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @bronzebomb Yeah...It's a definitely 'Turn Off'.
> 
> *And I really wanted those things*!



So did I but *** that...

It wouldn't be so bad if it wasn't so damn ridiculous. 5 items almost 20 bucks for shipping!!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> So did I but **** that...*
> 
> It wouldn't be so bad if it wasn't *so damn ridiculous. *5 items almost 20 bucks for shipping!!!


 

Brownie518  Lawd Chile Simma' Down!


----------



## Shay72

La Colocha
Hi ! Missed you 

Finished SSI's Pomegranate Conditioner sample. Will buy more. Also finished a sample size container of OHHB. Something tells me this may have been traveling with me or in my gym bag at some point. I'm sure I filled it bc ain't no way I still had a sample size of that stuff.

I will say it again....Ambrosia's Satin Curls Detangling Leave in is the ish. The bomb.com.This was my second time using it which helped to clarify it was not a fluke. So my process is I detangle with oil and conditioner. I finger detangle first then I follow with my jilbere shower comb. I have simplified the process and it has made life so much easier. Also using oil and great detanglers have made a huge difference.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518  Lawd Chile Simma' Down!






Shay72 - thanks for that mention of the Pomegrante conditioner. I was wondering if anyone had tried it. I just pulled it out this morning and trying to figure how and when I should use it.

IDareT'sHair - I plan on washing on Wednesday.  Then again early Sunday morning. My DCs will be Avocado & Silk and Claudie's Avocado Intense.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518  I haven't gotten Claudie's Avocado Intense.  I did get the Mango one. 

It smells Great!  I can't wait to try it.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518  I haven't gotten Claudie's Avocado Intense.  I did get the Mango one.
> 
> It smells Great!  I can't wait to try it.



I have that one coming tomorrow.


----------



## Brownie518

I miss La Colocha


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair - does that HV sale start at midnight? Since I'm at work, I might as well get mine in early...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518  I bet it does.  I just got the e-mail 20%.  30% on Bundles.


----------



## chebaby

ok im finally home. 
i took my braids out and my hair felt soft so maybe the blue malva is good. im gonna pre poo right now with claudies for about an hour, cleanse and then condition and detangle with cj smoothing conditioner and ill use the blue malva again to see how it holds up for a few days.
im so tired ive been out all day long


----------



## mkd

Brownie518, congrats on your promotion!


----------



## Brownie518

mkd - Thanks!!! Hey, are you getting anything from HV?


----------



## mkd

Brownie518, I think I want to get some co washing cons, a vf and a sintrinillah and an almond glaze.  I am going to check out the sale as soon as I get to work in the morning.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518  I need to go make up a quick cart.


----------



## Brownie518

I can't wait to see what 'bundles' she'll have...


 I have no business...*shrug*


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *I can't wait to see what 'bundles' she'll have...*
> 
> 
> *I have no business...*shrug* *


 
Brownie518  I have an important meeting tomorrow  and not sure I can stay up till Midnight, but Imma try.  

I need to look at those bundles too.  I have no business *le sigh*


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby  Glad your Hair feels better and turned out better than you first thought.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518  I have an important meeting tomorrow  and not sure I can stay up till Midnight, but Imma try.
> 
> I need to look at those bundles too.  I have no business *le sigh*




I have one at 1am (that sounds crazy, right?) so I'll try and do me real quick then go.


----------



## bronzebomb

I may pass on HairvEda...but, I have a full month.  Sitrinillah is a lifesaver.  I don't have any Green Tea left either.

I could really go for some Mozeke Babassu Twisting Butter.  I'm longing for the wrong stuff tonight...

I'm watching one of my favorite movies  Monster-in-law.


----------



## bronzebomb

Where is the Whipped Clouds?


----------



## Zaz

I'm wondering if I should get that gallon of moist 24/7 it has a shelf life of 6 months but I like to rotate condtioners. Don't know if I'll get around to using it all on time.
Not that I'm even buying anything at all


----------



## divachyk

I'm thinking of buying some HV samples of items that I have not yet experienced to save $ but yet try out the product with $0 shipping.

ETA: What's the 411 on the following for relaxed hair:
Hydrasilica LI
Almond Glaze Butter
Green Tea Butter


----------



## Eisani

Zaz the shelf life is one year, if not more 

I left the wake and washed w/Elucence chelator then EMB, Dc'd for hours w/SSI fortifying. I rinsed and twisted w/DevaCurl One conditioner (found 3 more bottles. I thought I sold the last one ) and Ohm SHP. Hopefully I'll have a decent twist out tomorrow.


----------



## 13StepsAhead

Mernin' divas so I glanced at the HV sale and the only thing I want is some Vatika Frosting. I think I may pass this time around and wait until BF. I have one full jar of VF left and that should last me a while considering I have a butt load of other oils that I use as well.


----------



## 13StepsAhead

I need to find a DC that works just as well as jasmine's but can be purchased locally. Any suggestions ladies?


----------



## beautyaddict1913

I have me an HV cart made...debating on pressing pay now! I have 2 hydra sillicas, a methi sativa and a green tea butter....*sings da spirit of da haul is here, da spirit of da haul is here* lol
Im not getting vatika frosting or cocasta oil because I want to use up all of the coconut oil and safflower oil that I have at home before buying more - so I may not restock until Black Friday....I really should pass on this sale all together - my gallon of moist 24/7 still hasn't shipped! BJ aint finna get ALL my monies like this here lol!

My aveyou order has shipped! I am sooo excited! On my lunch break I am going shopping for instant gratification purposes lol!


----------



## bronzebomb

Does the HairVeda Whipped Gelly provide hold for 4B hair?


----------



## Shay72

Eisani said:


> @Zaz the shelf life is one year, if not more


 
ITA .....


----------



## 13StepsAhead

forgot that I ordered from Naturalista Cosmetics. I received my shipping confirmation, so hopefully that gets here for this weeks wash day; I would like to try it out on my twists.


----------



## beautyaddict1913

bronzebomb said:


> Does the HairVeda Whipped Gelly provide hold for 4B hair?


 
Nope  I barely used it but I dont think I care for it....feels more like a moisturizer than a gelly....need to try it again for more accuracy.


----------



## beautyaddict1913

Forgot to tell yall that I twisted my hair with KCCC and Komaza Califia cream on Saturday night - took it down this morning for work - frizz free, curls are pretty - but I have white stuff! so I cant use this combo again lol...so far I know KCCC works with SheaMoisture, Qhemet, and Donna Marie and next time I will try it with KBB....so many possibilities remaining! At first I thought I liked the Komaza Califia cream - I really dont...it much tooo thick and it doesnt seem to moisturize well. I will stick to the donna marie buttercream - I love that stuff! Glad I have my staples down! Just having a good time experimenting and using up stuff lol.


----------



## CocoGlow

Hey Ladies!

Do the *HairVeda* Gallon conditioners come in a large gallon sized bottle w/ a pump? The pic on the site looks like a gallon sized bucket - I'm assuming that's not the actual gallon she ships out right?


----------



## Loves Harmony

Hello ladies! I hope you guys had a wonderful weekend.... I finally received my Enso Natural order. I love the products so far. The only thing i can not stomach is the Sweet Honey Hibiscus Leave in Conditioner. The smell is a little to much for me. Would any of you ladies like to swap with me. I will take one of the buttercream, butter, or hair milk from that line...


----------



## chebaby

hello lovelies 
last night i pre pooed with claudies protein for over an hour, shampooed with kenra shampoo im tryna use it up. then i conditioned and detangled with smoothing conditioner and used HV whipped ends sealed with my shea mix(all out) to braid and i smoothed the top down with HV whipped gelly. my hair looks and feels amazing. i think HV is my favorite hair lotion right now for the summer.
since the dew has let me down. im thinking its only good in the winter since it has no glycerin but in the summer i need a humectant.

tonight i need to make more butter. i be lazy though lol.


----------



## 13StepsAhead

NappyRina said:


> Hey Ladies!
> 
> Do the *HairVeda* Gallon conditioners come in a large gallon sized bottle w/ a pump? The pic on the site looks like a gallon sized bucket - I'm assuming that's not the actual gallon she ships out right?


 
NappyRina it comes in the gallon sized bottle; however, mine didn't come with a pump I just so happen to have one .


----------



## Eisani

Twist out is prettay!


----------



## Ltown

Hi ladies,  La Colocha we do miss you but do understand!  Maybe all those pop sales was Dana way to get rid of things and the business for real.  I wish her well!  

i don't need anything from HV, I'm well stocked on hair things.  My head cold is ok, left work early will crash early tonight.


----------



## bronzebomb

beautyaddict1913 said:


> Nope  I barely used it but I dont think I care for it....feels more like a moisturizer than a gelly....need to try it again for more accuracy.


 

Good to know.  I won't purchase.  I want something with a hold and frizz control for pretty twists and twistouts.  Right now, Miss Jessie's is the only product giving me hold and frizz-free twist outs.  (The product I wasn't too sure about in the beginning of my natural hair journey is really turning out to be a winner!)  I like everyone else's twists...but I want mine to have a finished look.  I think I know what I want from a product now.  
Curly looking, well defined twists with shine.

hmm, Since I don't have waves or ringlets that's probably why I like Komaza's Califia Cream, it's heavy...and weighs the hair a bit.


----------



## 13StepsAhead

Evening ladies! I just spritzed with QB mist and sealed with SM restorative elixir. Qhemet needs to stop playing and bring that mist back; I don't know how much longer I can hold on to this one.


----------



## Minty

afternoon ladies. Did a rinse w/coffee, fenugreek seed & brahmi. I didn't want to take my braids down. 

I'm in cooking mode since its Ramadan. Today it's fried fish, corn fritters, carmelized roasted carrots, kale, buttermilk angel biscuits and peach cobbler. 

I think I'll make banana pudding for Sunday (I make angel food cake, not using Nilla wafers) 

What are y'all up to?


----------



## Charz

Minty who da hell is you?


----------



## Minty

Charz HijabiFlygirl. - was annoyed with the long username.


----------



## 13StepsAhead

Charz you're so silly


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

13StepsAhead said:


> Evening ladies! I just spritzed with QB mist and sealed with SM restorative elixir. *Qhemet needs to stop playing and bring that mist back*; I don't know how much longer I can hold on to this one.


 
I totally agree I just used up one and I have one left. The enso  flaxseed mist is similar but not a replacement.

I also used up a shea rinse, DB pumpkin and HV sitrinillah.


----------



## hannan

Ramadan mubarak, Minty!  I've been thinking about changing my sn too. Getting bored of it already . 

Used a jasmine shea rinse earlier and sealed with a ssi butter. I smell like a piece of candy but now I'm even more hungry .


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Minty...I said "Who da' debil is _Minty_" As in "Minty Fresh?"

Don't Ya'll go scaring me tryna' get brand new, with all these new names.


----------



## Charz

Oh sorry, i cut off avatars on my iphone app. Minty


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Charz said:


> @Minty *who da hell is you?*


 
Charz


----------



## Minty

hannan Ramadan Mubarak Love! Hope your fast is going well too. My youngest has asked to do about 5 things today including fishing and going to 6 Flags  

Well if you change, you only get one chance to do so. I wasn't in love w/"Minty" but it serves the purpose.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Minty said:


> afternoon ladies. Did a rinse w/coffee, fenugreek seed & brahmi. I didn't want to take my braids down.
> 
> I'm in cooking mode since its Ramadan. Today it's fried fish, corn fritters, carmelized roasted carrots, kale, buttermilk angel biscuits and peach cobbler.
> 
> I think I'll make banana pudding for Sunday (I make angel food cake, not using Nilla wafers)
> 
> What are y'all up to?


 
Minty I'll be over at 8


----------



## Minty

I'll send you brownies IDareT'sHair - they travel better.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

divachyk said:


> *ETA: What's the 411 on the following for relaxed hair:*
> *Hydrasilica LI*
> *Almond Glaze Butter*
> *Green Tea Butter*


 
Zaz  I agree w/ Eisani  The Shelf Life is much longer than 6 months.

divachyk  Good, Good & Good.


----------



## Charz

Minty you only can change ur user name once now?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Minty hannan  Happy Ramadam.  I don't know what the proper thing to say is, but have a Blessed Month.


----------



## Minty

yes, only one time.


----------



## Minty

IDareT'sHair - thanks!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Okay, Fab gave me some good reasons why I don't need the Fridge. 

Unfortunately, when I tried to cancel the order (yesterday) it said: Processing, so it wouldn't let me cancel.

So, I guess I will lug that big thing to the Store (when it arrives) Hopefully, I'll be able to get it in my Car.erplexed


----------



## bronzebomb

Minty said:


> afternoon ladies. Did a rinse w/coffee, fenugreek seed & brahmi. I didn't want to take my braids down.
> 
> I'm in cooking mode since its Ramadan. Today it's *fried fish, corn fritters, carmelized roasted carrots, kale, buttermilk angel biscuits and peach cobbler. *
> 
> I think I'll make banana pudding for Sunday (I make angel food cake, not using Nilla wafers)
> 
> What are y'all up to?


 
oh my Minty  that sounds so good!  fish, fritters, biscuits, cobbler...my goodness! 'nana pudding is my favorite.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I got a response from Enso, and they are working on: A Protein Conditioner and a Reconstructor.

They will be ready in a Month or So.  Just passing that along (since I asked them to think about making those).


----------



## chebaby

fried fish sounds real good about now Minty.
its to hot to really cook out here though.my father made baked mac and cheese yesterday and i was like who put the dang oven on way too hot.

T, i finally mailed your package lol.

my cj rehab shipped today
i still havent gotten my refund from mynaturalhairstore yet
i keep checking my email but i dont see nothing.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> I got a response from Enso, and they are working on: A Protein Conditioner and a Reconstructor.
> 
> They will be ready in a Month or So.  Just passing that along (since I asked them to think about making those).


you know imma be all over that protein and reconstructor.


----------



## hannan

Thank you IDareT'sHair and Minty! The day went faster than I thought.


----------



## Shay72

Now ya'll know Charz prefers the regulars and side eyes the rest. She needs to know you.

OMG my hair feels amazing.That rhassoul clay will do it every time . I finished my last pack of cubes from Anita Grant. No need to buy from her again. I can get my rhassoul from Ayurnatural now.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *you know imma be all over that protein and reconstructor.*


 
@chebaby You Mean After your "No Buy" Right?????  Thanks for sending the package.



hannan said:


> Thank you @IDareT'sHair and @Minty! *The day went faster than I thought.*


 
@hannan That's good Girl. Have a Blessed Month.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby You Mean After your "No Buy" Right?????  Thanks for sending the package.
> 
> 
> 
> @hannan That's good Girl. Have a Blessed Month.


 yea after my no buy. i need to free up some space.
i would like to know though, how are they testing these products so fast for them to be releasing them in 2-3 weeks(the cleansing conditioners) and a month(protein)? i mean were they already in the making and it just so happened that you asked about it or what? because i just dont understand how they are coming out with stuff so fast.


----------



## Shay72

chebaby said:


> you know imma be all over that protein and reconstructor.


 
Me too !


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Moisturized with Enso Blue Malva.  Sealed with SM Exlir.  I'm having a hard time getting it to Spritz?  

Did anybody else have that problem?


----------



## Shay72

chebaby said:


> yea after my no buy. i need to free up some space.
> i would like to know though, how are they testing these products so fast for them to be releasing them in 2-3 weeks(the cleansing conditioners) and a month(protein)? i mean were they already in the making and it just so happened that you asked about it or what? because i just dont understand how they are coming out with stuff so fast.


 
They have to be because it ain't like they are putting out crap. Someone is smart and is seriously doing their research.


----------



## 13StepsAhead

IDareT'sHair said:


> Moisturized with Enso Blue Malva. Sealed with SM Exlir. I'm having a hard time getting it to Spritz?
> 
> Did anybody else have that problem?


 IDareT'sHair I haven't had problems with my spritz and I've been through 2 bottles already.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72 said:


> *Now ya'll know @**Charz** prefers the regulars and side eyes the rest. She needs to know you.*


 
@Shay72 Hmp. She ain't the only one. Especially if they be asking you something 



chebaby said:


> *i would like to know though, how are they testing these products so fast for them to be releasing them in 2-3 weeks(the cleansing conditioners) and a month(protein)? i mean were they already in the making and it just so happened that you asked about it or what? because i just dont understand how they are coming out with stuff so fast*.


 
@chebaby I was thinkin' the exact same thing and 'bout the Volunteer my little bit of hurr for the cause..........


----------



## bronzebomb

Well, since Komaza has temporarily discontinued my Intense Moisture Therapy, I'll need a new Protein Conditioner.  I'm a little salty...

I wonder if Miss Jessie's Supersweetback or hairVeda Sitrinillah can replace it


----------



## IDareT'sHair

13StepsAhead said:


> @IDareT'sHair *I haven't had problems with my spritz and I've been through 2 bottles already.*


 
13StepsAhead  Thanks 13!  I've only used it a coupla' times.  Maybe I was pumping too hard.......

Shay72  Yeah, I thought the same thing.  They really did their Homework.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

bronzebomb said:


> *Well, since Komaza has temporarily discontinued my Intense Moisture Therapy*, I'll need a new Protein Conditioner. I'm a little salty...
> 
> I wonder if Miss Jessie's Supersweetback or hairVeda Sitrinillah can replace it


 
bronzebomb  That's My Favorite between that and the Olive  Why?  I was gone to order one from Sage but it said OOS.


----------



## Shay72

Noooooooooooooooooo about Jasmine's . Imma need to get to trying out body washes again. Most of my Shea Moisture order was body washes just in case then Walgreen's cancelled my order. Okay I will hit up Target but I don't think mine has a lot of Shea Moisture body stuff or I would have tried it. Maybe I will try ButtersnBars bodywashes. I need to stop acting all nonchalant before I be up in here crying with cracked up skin again.


----------



## Shay72

bronzebomb said:


> Well, since Komaza has temporarily discontinued my Intense Moisture Therapy, I'll need a new Protein Conditioner. I'm a little salty...
> 
> I wonder if Miss Jessie's Supersweetback or hairVeda Sitrinillah can replace it


 What ???Okay I need to go take a time out. I'll be back later.


----------



## bronzebomb

IDareT'sHair and Shay72  I sent her an email today.  She said that the company she orders from went out of business and she is unable to find a replacement for some of the ingredients.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

bronzebomb said:


> @IDareT'sHair and @Shay72 *I sent her an email today. She said that the company she orders from went out of business and she is unable to find a replacement for some of the ingredients.*


 
bronzebomb  Thanks for checking on that Bronze.  I was wondering when I tried to add it to Cart it said OOS although it showed it as available


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby  I did a little sale last night.  Tryna' think about what I wanna buy.


----------



## divachyk

Told myself - "self, don't forget to purchase the Jane Carter samples before 31 Jul" and what did I do? FORGET. I could have gotten 3 samples, think it was like 4oz each or something like that for $5 shipped. I'm not hard pressed to try Jane Carter but $5 is a good deal IMO for 3 sample sized items. Oh well on to HV samples I suppose. _I did send Jane Carter a message inquiring if I could still purchase  awaiting answer_


----------



## bronzebomb

divachyk What samples????


----------



## Brownie518

bronzebomb said:


> Well, since *Komaza has temporarily discontinued my Intense Moisture Therapy*, I'll need a new Protein Conditioner.  I'm a little salty...
> 
> I wonder if Miss Jessie's Supersweetback or hairVeda Sitrinillah can replace it




WHAT??????


----------



## Brownie518

Charz said:


> @Minty who da hell is you?



.............


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby  I did a little sale last night.  Tryna' think about what I wanna buy.


what did you sell?

i agree with yall. enso aint putting out bad products at all. i was just wondering how they were coming out with stuff so fast.

im glad i stocked up on jasmines. when she left the first time and then came back we blew her site up with orders lol.


----------



## bronzebomb

For the Jane Carter Solution lovers:

The dog days of summer are here and we want to help you protect your hair by giving you a FREE bottle of Nutrient Replenishing Conditioner (a $13 value)!!!!!

To receive your FREE bottle, simple purchase our
Hydrating Invigorating Shampoo SLS Free and your choice of 
Nourish & Shine, Hair Nourishing Cream or Twist & Lock.
At checkout, place all 3 items in your cart then enter 
coupon code: NRCfree

Stay moisturized this August!

also...

We are excited to have our Condition and Sculpt featured in this month’s Redbook Magazine! This is a must have product for your summer ponytail days! Ideal for taming unruly curls too! Order yours today and receive 15% off. 

Use Coupon Code: csredbook


----------



## Charz

IDareT'sHair Shay72 Brownie518

shoot I know right. Member that heaux that PMed someone for products cuz they didn't have no money, but were in a thread talking about buying all this other stuff?


----------



## 13StepsAhead

Charz said:


> @IDareT'sHair @Shay72 @Brownie518
> 
> shoot I know right. *Member that heaux that PMed someone for products cuz they didn't have no money*, but were in a thread talking about buying all this other stuff?


 
What in the hezzyerplexed. Where da' hell they do that at???


----------



## Brownie518

Charz said:


> @IDareT'sHair @Shay72 @Brownie518
> 
> shoot I know right. Member that heaux that PMed someone for products cuz they didn't have no money, but were in a thread talking about buying all this other stuff?



....


----------



## bronzebomb

I know someone pm'd me because I posted a picture of my product.


----------



## Charz

Don't be coming up in hurr tryna ask questions about deals without earning you U1B1 street cred.

POST DOSE DEALS, EARN YO KEEP.


----------



## 13StepsAhead

Charz said:


> @IDareT'sHair @Shay72 @Brownie518
> 
> shoot I know right. Member that heaux that PMed someone for products cuz they didn't have no money, but were in a thread talking about buying all this other stuff?


 


bronzebomb said:


> I know someone pm'd me because I posted a picture of my product.


 
Ok, so that is like pointing at someone's food like "you gon' eat that?"


----------



## Shay72

Well some folks think we're rich when we're just good at money management! I don't believe in robbing Peter to pay Paul. Did I say that right? If I ain't got it I ain't gonna get it.


----------



## Charz

13StepsAhead

and she had the nerve to be using some n!ggaspeak to ask like.

HAY DUR DEW U GOTSA PRODUCT? MI BABEES HUNGREE A DEY DONT GOT NOE FOOD. I NEEDS PRODUCTS I SWEATER GAWD. I AINT GOT NO MONNEEEE SEND PRODUCT SO HURR WONTT BKREK OFF. KAHN I HAS SOMES OF URS? DANKS. MI BABEE KNNEEDS U.


----------



## 13StepsAhead

Charz said:


> @13StepsAhead
> 
> and she had the nerve to be using some n!ggaspeak to ask like.
> 
> HAY DUR DEW U GOTSA PRODUCT? MI BABEES HUNGREE A DEY DONT GOT NOE FOOD. I NEEDS PRODUCTS I SWEATER GAWD. I AINT GOT NO MONNEEEE SEND PRODUCT SO HURR WONTT BKREK OFF. KAHN I HAS SOMES OF URS? DANKS. MI BABEE KNNEEDS U.


 
Charz I woulda been like heaux watchu talkin' bout', I can't read that ish


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Charz said:


> @13StepsAhead
> 
> and she had the nerve to be using some n!ggaspeak to ask like.
> 
> HAY DUR DEW U GOTSA PRODUCT? MI BABEES HUNGREE A DEY DONT GOT NOE FOOD. I NEEDS PRODUCTS I SWEATER GAWD. I AINT GOT NO MONNEEEE SEND PRODUCT SO HURR WONTT BKREK OFF. KAHN I HAS SOMES OF URS? DANKS. MI BABEE KNNEEDS U.


----------



## 13StepsAhead

From Qhemet on the Vendors forum:


Napata said:


> Ack lol. Just updated that. The new product was the Aethiopika Butter. *I don't think I'll be releasing anything else this year besides the mist reformulation*.


 

   I'm super excited. Guess what's on my BF list


----------



## mkd

Omg Charz, heyallz naw.  I am dying.


----------



## beautyaddict1913

lmaaaooooo! I am dying laughing at Charz - you are just being your usual self lmaaoooo!
I just read that Qhemet will be having a sale at the end of this month - I need to wait on that instead of giving BJ my monies lol


----------



## divachyk

bronzebomb said:


> @divachyk What samples????


bronzebomb - they were offering some small samples of nourish and shine, shampoo and their LI. You had to sign up on facebook (think that's where I seen it) for the free sample. Well, I signed up for the free sample but they were no longer accepting requests and at the last minute I get an email saying please order and I totally forgot. The email came less than 24 hrs of the expiration.  Will let you know if they extend the offer. 



Charz said:


> Don't be coming up in hurr tryna ask questions about deals without earning you U1B1 street cred.
> 
> POST DOSE DEALS, EARN YO KEEP.


Whoa nah! I think I'm working on bad credit cause I haven't really posted jack.  However, Jane Carter is offering, I think 30% off your first purchase after liking them on FB. Ok, credit restored.


----------



## Shay72

beautyaddict1913 said:


> lmaaaooooo! I am dying laughing at @Charz - you are just being your usual self lmaaoooo!
> I just read that Qhemet will be having a sale at the end of this month - I need to wait on that instead of giving BJ my monies lol


 
BJ know she wrong for saying the entire site when it is only hair stuff . She will not be getting my money. Let me see what Qhem is talking bout. I missed the last sale because it started at 12noon  and I had a huge training for work that day.


----------



## beautyaddict1913

Shay72 said:


> BJ know she wrong for saying the entire site when it is only hair stuff . She will not be getting my money. Let me see what Qhem is talking bout. I missed the last sale because it started at 12noon  and I had a huge training for work that day.


 
Shay72 I missed it tooo! But I am glad she stepped up her sales game. Last year there were only 2 - May and Black Friday. This year there has already been two I believe...I havent ordered since Black Friday so I need more CTDG and I want to try the Amla Pomade! I cant wait for the karkady mist to be reformulated - maybe its better than our beloved hydra sillica - did u think so?


----------



## Minty

Disappointed with Hairveda's "bundle" sale. Maybe I'll check back w/them on BF.


----------



## Shay72

beautyaddict1913 said:


> @Shay72 I missed it tooo! But I am glad she stepped up her sales game. Last year there were only 2 - May and Black Friday. This year there has already been two I believe...I havent ordered since Black Friday so I need more CTDG and I want to try the Amla Pomade! I cant wait for the karkady mist to be reformulated - maybe its better than our beloved hydra sillica - did u think so?


I haven't ordered since BF either. I've loved all of Qhem's products I have tried. I just didn't see the sense in have AOHC, CTDG, and BRBC. So I narrowed it down to AOHC and CTDG. I will definitely try the mist. I'm getting tired of cowashing everyday and may look into 2nd and 3rd day hair. I know I liked it when I first went natural bc by the 3rd day my hair was big and it made me feel like I actually had some hair .


----------



## bronzebomb

_response from Komaza Hair Care:_

Unfortunately our suppliers of our raw ingredients for the Intense Moisture Therapy have gone out of business and we are having a very difficult time finding new suppliers. Until we are able to find the supplies that we need, the Intense Moisture Therapy will be out of stock. If you are looking for a deep conditioner, the Olive Moisture Mask is another great choice. If you are looking for a protein treatment, you can use the Protein Hair Strengthener and follow it with the Olive Moisture Mask, that way you are still getting benefits of what the Intense Moisture Therapy did.

We recommend doing the Protein Hair Strengthener at least once a month. The Olive Moisture Mask can be used weekly if you choose to do so.


----------



## La Colocha

I miss you all too, i really do.

Dana if you see this honay, please don't go

http://youtu.be/nMqAfg8pRRg .


----------



## bronzebomb

We just had brief meeting regarding the death of a coworker. She was 42 and passed away leaving behind a spouse and 2 young children.  

Ladies, get out a do whatever you want to do!  Don't wait until tomorrow; tomorrow is not promised.  

Life is so short. Although she is not family, I'm numb.


----------



## 13StepsAhead

bronzebomb sorry to hear that, but you are so right. I'm still relatively young, but was just thinking that I'll be 25 next year and I want to get my Phd now because I don't want to wait and it never happens.


----------



## Minty

20% off on curtmart - "CURLMART20"
exp. 8/10

morning ladies!


----------



## 13StepsAhead

Minty said:


> 20% off on curtmart - "CURLMART20"
> exp. 8/10
> 
> morning ladies!



I always want to purchase from them but the shipping cost is a no go for me.


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## bronzebomb

I want some Uncle Funky's Daughter and Aloe Fix... On Sale!


----------



## Shay72

Today I am in PJ heaven . I picked up my two Claudie's boxes, Curly Kinks, and Enso boxes. Curly Kinks and Enso shipped fast. I believe I ordered them last week, they shipped last week, and they are here this week. My Claudie's order  just don't make no damn sense. When I haul, I haul. Also Enso know they wrong for that big a$$ box they sent my stuff in too.

SSI's Papaya Souffle is a hit. I hadn't tried a cream for wash n go's since being fully natural. So it's good to know that certain gels and at least this one cream works for me. Because I just slap the stuff in my hair and don't shingle most things won't work for me. I ain't putting in a lot of effort and if you have to it ain't for me.


----------



## Eisani

I miss my cousin so much! I can only imagine how his kids are feeling 

Today I'm wearing my twist out half up, half down. I actually liked my twists a lot and was thinking of getting someone else to do some for me. I like the shine, definition and soft yet firm hold. Guess I'll gon and get some more Ohm.


----------



## 13StepsAhead

bronzebomb said:


> I want some Uncle Funky's Daughter and Aloe Fix... On Sale!


 
bronzebomb how do you plan to use the aloe fix? I have a jar that's dang near full and I didn't like it for my wash-n-go. I kinda gave up on trying to get "nice" wash-n-go's so I'm trying to figure out how else I may be able to use it.


----------



## 13StepsAhead

20%off Jessicurl gallons until 8/7No code needed *goes to check out that WDT*


----------



## Ese88

When will they deliver my damn Claudie's order
I wanna try the products before I get braids.
My hair is breaking and I'm not sure what the culprit is, I feel like I'm missing a major part of the puzzle because my hair used to break when it was relaxed too. This is the most breakage I've had since being natural I think. Next wash day I'm gonna do a protein treatment with komaza care and then go back to using hairveda moist 24/7.


----------



## bronzebomb

13StepsAhead  I've never tried it.  I want to try it and the Uncle Funky's Daughter.  I'm looking for an all natural alternative


----------



## Ltown

bronzebomb said:


> We just had brief meeting regarding the death of a coworker. She was 42 and passed away leaving behind a spouse and 2 young children.
> 
> Ladies, get out a do whatever you want to do! Don't wait until tomorrow; tomorrow is not promised.
> 
> Life is so short. Although she is not family, I'm numb.


 
bronzebomb, sorry to hear about your co-worker.  So true live today like there is no tomorrow.


----------



## mkd

I just bought some miss jessie's off the swap board.  That makes jar number 3.


----------



## bronzebomb

mkd LOL...me too!


----------



## mkd

bronzebomb said:


> @mkd LOL...me too!


 bronzebomb, you bought it too?  I wonder how it will work if more than one person bought it.  I guess the seller can refund the subsequent buyers  their money back.


----------



## bronzebomb

mkd Wait?  Are you talking about the $15 Curly Meringue?      I have been eyeing it since yesterday.  I don't need it.  So she can refund my money.  No worries..it was calling my name, and I was scratching...with the white mouf.


----------



## mkd

bronzebomb said:


> @mkd Wait? Are you talking about the $15 Curly Meringue?  I have been eyeing it since yesterday. I don't need it. So she can refund my money. No worries..it was calling my name, and I was scratching...with the white mouf.


 Yup same one bronzebomb.  I don't need it either.  But I think the listing allows people to keep buying it.  You may have beat me to the punch.  i just ordered it about 10 minutes ago.  there is no telling how many people are going to buy the same jar


----------



## bronzebomb

mkd - we purchased at the same time! Lawd...so you like Curly Meringue too?  I have a small jar.  I can purchase during the BOGO.


----------



## mkd

bronzebomb said:


> @mkd - we purchased at the same time! Lawd...so you like Curly Meringue too? I have a small jar. I can purchase during the BOGO.


 I LOVE the curly meringue.   I have two small jars.  I was just stickpiling by buying this one too.  I am ok if i dont get it.  I will definately purchase during the BOGO though.


----------



## bronzebomb

mkd said:


> I LOVE the curly meringue. I have two small jars. I was just stickpiling by buying this one too. I am ok if i dont get it. I will definately purchase during the BOGO though.


 

Yep!  it's my favorite...and i have 4B hair.


----------



## bronzebomb

Koils by Nature

*The Best of Both Worlds*
For a LIMITED TIME ONLY!! 

I am reducing the price of the very popular Moisturizing Shealoe Leave In Conditioner to $20 & including a FREE 2oz butter scent of your choice 

& 

FREE Shipping!!

Save 15% on your order of $20 or more

 Use Coupon Code: Aug15 

*exculding Fragrence Free Moisturzing Shealoe Leave In, Moisturzing Shealoe Leave In, and Sample Packs*


----------



## 13StepsAhead

I really want to try some chagrin valley soap bars..


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Eisani

@13sStepsAhead I hoard CV bars. Nettle, ayurvedic herb, neem, extra honey and beer poo bars, avocado and oats(?), carrot and honey complexion bar for my body. tueres another they dont make any more that was yogurt and cucumber that my skin loved as well. Oh and coconut shea  At some point, Ive tried practically all of them.

and why da hayul is Sage out of Ohm SHP and Ohm's site directs u to Sage? fml.


----------



## chebaby

hello ladies
i still have my braids in and they are holding up better than usual with HV. i cant believe how much im loving the whipped ends hydration. i never thought HV would be at the top of my list lol but this really is my fave lotion right now. and my hair just feels so soft and silky and its still silky. i normally take it out in the middle of the week but if it still looks good by then, then ill leave it in since im going to the beach this weekend.

yea, just got finished feeling my braids and even my ends still feel nice. im happy. and i have 2 bottles of whipped ends so im good until my no buy is over lol. whenever that will be i should have my cj rehab tomorrow


----------



## mkd

I like the cj smoothing lotion.  I would definitely reorder.  I think this is the first cj styler that works for me.


----------



## Brownie518

Shay72 said:


> Today I am in PJ heaven . I picked up my two Claudie's boxes, Curly Kinks, and Enso boxes. Curly Kinks and Enso shipped fast. I believe I ordered them last week, they shipped last week, and they are here this week. My Claudie's order  just don't make no damn sense. When I haul, I haul. Also* Enso know they wrong for that big a$$ box they sent my stuff in too.*
> .



Bolded - I saw my box and had to go look and see what the heck I ordered!! 

Now that I got Enso and Claudie's, I'm only waiting on two Etsy orders...and that will be it. HV doesn't count.


----------



## Brownie518

bronzebomb said:


> Koils by Nature
> 
> *The Best of Both Worlds*
> For a LIMITED TIME ONLY!!
> 
> I am *reducing the price of the very popular Moisturizing Shealoe Leave In Conditioner to $20* & including a FREE 2oz butter scent of your choice



How much was the regular price for that????


----------



## mkd

chebaby, your post just made me order two bottles of whipped ends.


----------



## Brownie518

mkd said:


> @chebaby, your post just made me order two bottles of whipped ends.



.....


----------



## mkd

I know Brownie518, now I am thinking about ordering more stuff and combining my orders.  Oh b, are you liking oyin dew?


----------



## Shay72

Yeah I'm only waiting on my etsy order from Hairitage Hydration. I blame IDareT'sHair . It's different and I like different. Ask me why I finally gave away all of my shampoo bars and finished or gave away my bars of soap yet I buy a bar of grease ?


----------



## chebaby

mkd said:


> @chebaby, your post just made me order two bottles of whipped ends.





Brownie518 said:


> .....


see and i dont even try lol.


----------



## chebaby

Brownie518 said:


> How much was the regular price for that????


$21 .....


----------



## Brownie518

mkd said:


> I know @Brownie518, now I am thinking about ordering more stuff and combining my orders.  Oh b, are you liking oyin dew?



Yes, girl!!  I actually like it more than I did initially.  I plan to put that back into rotation in September.


----------



## Brownie518

chebaby said:


> $21 .....




..............


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Charz said:


> @IDareT'sHair @Shay72 @Brownie518
> 
> shoot I know right. *Member that heaux that PMed someone for products cuz they didn't have no money, but were in a thread talking about buying all this other stuff?*


 
Charz

I can't begin to tell you all the 'unique' pm's I get..............

Got like 3 hours?


----------



## 13StepsAhead

Eisani said:


> @13sStepsAhead I hoard CV bars. *Nettle, ayurvedic herb, neem, extra honey and beer poo bars*, avocado and oats(?), carrot and honey complexion bar for my body. tueres another they dont make any more that was yogurt and cucumber that my skin loved as well. Oh and coconut shea  At some point, Ive tried practically all of them.
> 
> and why da hayul is Sage out of Ohm SHP and Ohm's site directs u to Sage? fml.


 
Eisani those are the ones I wanted to try. When this no-buy is over I'm gonna' get the samples.


----------



## 13StepsAhead

Didn't do much to my hair today, just spritzed my twist with QB mist and sealed with SM restorative elixir. If these twist are still holding up tomorrow after the gym I will skip my wed. wash and just wait until the weekend because I really don't want to spend 2hrs during the week re-twisting if I don't have to.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Evening D's!  Just got home from work.  We had a Board Meeting and I had to be there.  

My Refridge was sitting on my Porch when I got here.  I think I told ya'll I plan to return it.  I hope I can get it in my Car.

Shay72  I don't remember you talmbout Hairitage Hydration.  I got 3 things and I hope I like them.  They shipped today.

I just doused my Hair in Claudie Isha Cream and Sealed with SM Exlir.  It's been a long day.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518  Evening Lady B!

I'm doubtful if BJ will get my Check this month.  I can't think of a thing I need, and I just sold a little HV Bundle (so why buy more?).  Imma sit this one out. erplexed 

And 20% while it's good.......Imma pass.

Thanks for the tip on that Claudie Jamaican Punch.  I may check that one out.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

13StepsAhead said:


> Didn't do much to my hair today, just spritzed my twist with QB mist and sealed with *SM restorative elixir.*


 
13StepsAhead  I really like this 13!  Don't have any backups, but I do have DB Cherry Oil and I LURVE that Stuff.  I also have a DB Pumpkin Hair Exlir (Fab sent me) I've never tried, so I have that too.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby Brownie518 curlyhersheygirl 13StepsAhead 

Are ya'll doin' your Hair tomorrow?  What are you using?  I can't wait. YAY!  I wrote out August's Entire Regi in a meeting today.

I'll probably use up at least another "We Love Green", a Tigi Dumb Blonde, a Roux Mendex, and probably a Joico K-Pak THIS MONTH.  Moving towards using all these up.

Steaming with Marie Dean.

I think I'll make my 25 products, but I've bought so much lately it's a Net Zero gain.


----------



## 13StepsAhead

IDareT'sHair said:


> @13StepsAhead I really like this 13! Don't have any backups, but I do have DB Cherry Oil and I LURVE that Stuff. I also have a DB Pumpkin Hair Exlir (Fab sent me) I've never tried, so I have that too.


 
IDareT'sHair I love it too! after this one is gone I will only have one left , but I'm saving one of the bottles to put my oil mix in because I like the idea of spritzing it on. On another note I always wanted to try DB, might check them ot if they have a sale for BF.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby @Brownie518 @curlyhersheygirl @13StepsAhead
> 
> Are ya'll doin' your Hair tomorrow?  What are you using?  I can't wait. YAY!  I wrote out August's Entire Regi in a meeting today.
> 
> I'll probably use up at least another "We Love Green", a Tigi Dumb Blonde, a Roux Mendex, and probably a Joico K-Pak THIS MONTH.  Moving towards using all these up.
> 
> Steaming with Marie Dean.
> 
> I think I'll make my 25 products, but I've bought so much lately it's a Net Zero gain.


ill probably do my hair tomorrow night. ill co wash with cj smoothing conditioner(i find that this is the conditioner that ive been reaching for lately) then ill braid with HV whipped ends and whipped gelly. i might seal my ends with bsp since i havent made another batch of shea mix yet.

ill start on my green conditioner when i finish of whats in my shower. which is: smoothing conditioner, honey hemp, giovanni sas and shea butter rinse(which i keep saying im gonna go back to but havent yet lol).


----------



## IDareT'sHair

13StepsAhead said:


> @IDareT'sHair I love it too! after this one is gone I will only have one left , but I'm saving one of the bottles to put my oil mix in because I like the idea of spritzing it on. On another note I always wanted to try *DB, might check them ot if they have a sale for BF.*


 
13StepsAhead  They have an on-going 15% QUEEN.  I'd like to get/try their DC'er.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518  Evening Lady B!
> 
> I'm doubtful if BJ will get my Check this month.  I can't think of a thing I need, and I just sold a little HV Bundle (so why buy more?).  Imma sit this one out. erplexed
> 
> And 20% while it's good.......Imma pass.
> 
> Thanks for the tip on that Claudie Jamaican Punch.  I may check that one out.


ill probably do a HV order right before the sale ends if i dont forget. that way i will have finished a few thing already. i really just want some more cocasta oil and another whipped ends and the protein set and thats about it.


----------



## 13StepsAhead

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby @Brownie518 @curlyhersheygirl @13StepsAhead
> 
> Are ya'll doin' your Hair tomorrow? What are you using? I can't wait. YAY! I wrote out August's Entire Regi in a meeting today.
> 
> I'll probably use up at least another "We Love Green", a Tigi Dumb Blonde, a Roux Mendex, and probably a Joico K-Pak THIS MONTH. Moving towards using all these up.
> 
> Steaming with Marie Dean.
> 
> I think I'll make my 25 products, but I've bought so much lately it's a Net Zero gain.


 
IDareT'sHair it really depends on how I feel after the gym tomorrow. Since I'm in twist it's hard for me to wash them without most of them unraveling (which is the only downside to this reggie). Last time I washed my twist, I banded the ends and it minimized how many came out, but I had so much frizz after that. But if I do I will probably co-cleanse with CJ daily fix, DC with Tigi headshot,  use sebastian potion 9 as my leave-in (trying to use this up) and and eco styler gel as my styler.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby  I understand.  We have such really good products in our Stashes, it's always hard to decide what to use. 

That's why I stick with stuff that's open otherwise I'd have 50-11 things open.


----------



## 13StepsAhead

IDareT'sHair said:


> @13StepsAhead They have an on-going *15% QUEEN.* I'd like to get/try their DC'er.


 
Thanks IDareT'sHair! *off to check-out DB for a future purchase of course*


----------



## bronzebomb

I know I'm fickle!  I've opened everything!


----------



## 13StepsAhead

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby I understand. We have such really good products in our Stashes, it's always hard to decide what to use.
> 
> *That's why I stick with stuff that's open otherwise I'd have 50-11 things open.*


 
I still have 50-11 things open, but I'm determined to use these things up before I open anything else. And this is such a hard task


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I am gone place another Claudie Order when she opens up on the 8th.  *off to look*  I think her website might be in place then too.  

Hmp. Maybe she'll have a Sale when her Site Launches.

I got e-mails from Oyin & Jessicurl about their Sales.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

13StepsAhead said:


> *I still have 50-11 things open, but I'm determined to use these things up before I open anything else. And this is such a hard task*


 


bronzebomb said:


> *I know I'm fickle! I've opened everything!*


 
@13StepsAhead @bronzebomb Very Bad Habit. Ya'll should make that part of your 2012 Goals. 

To "Limit" the Amount of Like-things you have opened at once.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby  I understand.  We have such really good products in our Stashes, it's always hard to decide what to use.
> 
> *That's why I stick with stuff that's open otherwise I'd have 50-11 things open.*


see thats my problem. i open EVERYTHING as soon as i get it. if its something new i have to try it ASAP lmao. thats why im surprised i havent used the HV green yet. but im trying to have self control lol.

before i make another purchase i plan on using up:
giovanni direct leave in
giovanni sas conditioner
cj daily fix(this stuff is holding on lol)
cj smoothing conditioner(i have one back up)
oyin honey hemp conditioner(have 1 8oz back up)
HV whipped ends(have one back up)
a few jasmines shea rinses(although i should hold on to these in case she dont come back)


----------



## 13StepsAhead

DB has some nice stuff  can't wait to try them..


----------



## 13StepsAhead

IDareT'sHair said:


> @13StepsAhead @bronzebomb Very Bad Habit. Ya'll should make that part of your 2012 Goals.
> 
> To "Limit" the Amount of Like-things you have opened at once.


 
IDareT'sHair I made that my goal about 2weeks ago  I only bring out the things I want to use up and I'm trying to use them up before I move on to something else in the same category (I believe I learned that from you ). Now that I have this spreadheet it's easier for me to use them up becasue I know excatly what's open in a particular category.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby  That's a real good plan Che.  Yeah, Gone & Knock them Products Out!  You can do it.  You do your hair alot, so it shouldn't be a problem.

13StepsAhead Darcy's has some very nice stuff.  And they work well.  I'm surprised I've never bought that DC'er tho'. chebaby likes it alot.


----------



## chebaby

13StepsAhead said:


> DB has some nice stuff  can't wait to try them..


i read this as "DB has some NEW stuff". i was ready to open another tab and go look
oh i forgot about the amazing DB pumpkin conditioner. i might hold on to that too because i only have one bottle and dont want to run out. i wonder if she does bigger sizes? hmmmm.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

One thing about DB.  I like the fact that most of the prices are $12.00 Flat.  The DC'er is a little pricey for 8 ounces but I know it's good.

I haven't been the 'least' disappointed by anything I've ever tried by DB.  It's always been a "HIT".  It's a good line. 

I have a DB Cleanser Fab sent me too.  So, I have that as well.  And I just did that DB Haul not too long ago.


----------



## 13StepsAhead

I think I want to try the coconut capuacu butter pomade and the pumpkin moisturizer  they both sound really nice


----------



## Minty

I'm going to do a mini haul of DB Pumpkin and some SSI stuff to sample as I've never used it before.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby  That's a real good plan Che.  Yeah, Gone & Knock them Products Out!  You can do it.  You do your hair alot, so it shouldn't be a problem.
> 
> @13StepsAhead Darcy's has some very nice stuff.  And they work well.  I'm surprised I've never bought that DC'er tho'.  @chebaby likes it alot.


yea i really like the deep conditioner it always got the job done and it leaves a silky feel on the hair after you rinse.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby  Yeah, I know you really like that DC'er alot. 

I don't know why I didn't get it in my Haul.  Maybe I'll put that on my list for BF.

I think I may pick up a Moringa DC'er from QB when she has that sale. 

Yeah, it's a little herbally & a little runny, but it was just something about that DC'er I like.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby  Yeah, I know you really like that DC'er alot.
> 
> I don't know why I didn't get it in my Haul.  Maybe I'll put that on my list for BF.
> 
> I think I may pick up a Moringa DC'er from QB when she has that sale.
> 
> Yeah, it's a little herbally & a little runny, but it was just something about that DC'er I like.


im glad you like the qhemet deep conditioner.
i need to get me some detangling ghee next time i go to the local store.

speaking of that store they are having an even this sunday where we can product swap. i might go and take my DM DCC its really the only thing i want to give up. but then i dont wanna get there and no one has anything i want lol.

i would get another darcys deep conditioner but im all stocked on deep conditioner. between enso, curl junkie and my kbb masks that i still have i am fully stocked lol.


----------



## mkd

I am limiting the things I have open.  I can never finish anything because I have ten things open at once.


----------



## mkd

I am trying to decide what to use on my wash and go tomorrow.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair - sorry I missed you. We had a fire drill and we decided to sit outside for a while. Anyway, yea, I can't wait to go home in the morning and then do my hair in the evening. Claudie's Reconstructor will be in there somewhere. I'll probably DC with Enso Sea Buckthorn or Avocado & Silk.  

From HV, I got 

Vatika Frosting
Hydrasilica Spritz
Green Tea Butter
2 pH Rinses
Amala Cream Rinse
Lemongrass soap 

I think thats it


----------



## Shay72

IDareT'sHair
I saw your post in the "What did you buy thread" and promptly went to check it out. I asked her one question which she responded to promptly so I ordered. I got the horsetail creamy hair butter and the horsetail grease bar  (not sure of the official name for that one).

Trying to decide if I want to try Curl Junkie since Curlmart has a coupon. Yeah I will not pay $29 for that reconstructor. I just can't . I am interested in the smoothing lotion, smoothing conditioner, and daily fix.


----------



## Eisani

I'm saving my dollas for Hair2heaven. Jeezus knows my hawt and my desire to haul, but I'm trying to be skrong.


----------



## chebaby

Shay72 said:


> @IDareT'sHair
> I saw your post in the "What did you buy thread" and promptly went to check it out. I asked her one question which she responded to promptly so I ordered. I got the horsetail creamy hair butter and the horsetail grease bar  (not sure of the official name for that one).
> 
> Trying to decide if I want to try Curl Junkie since Curlmart has a coupon. *Yeah I will not pay $29 for that reconstructor. I just can't *. I am interested in the smoothing lotion, smoothing conditioner, and daily fix.


its not worth it. i mean i love curl junkie and think its an OK conditioner but not the best. i purchased it because of the ingredients and though it would be a medium to hard protein like i love but sometimes this stuff was weaker than AO GPB. i will save my money and purchase a few bottles of GPB because its better IMO.
what i will say is that it has amazing slip like most of her products.


----------



## Brownie518

I haven't purchased any Qhemet in a long time. Yesterday I found a sample of the Burdock Root that has never been opened.

I might try the DC and maybe get more Detangling Ghee.


----------



## Brownie518

Shay72 said:


> Yeah I'm only *waiting on my etsy order from Hairitage Hydration. I blame @IDareT'sHair *. It's different and I like different. Ask me why I finally gave away all of my shampoo bars and finished or gave away my bars of soap yet I buy a bar of grease ?



So do I, Shay, so do I!!!


----------



## divachyk

IDareT'sHair and others.....

Any experienced with Oyin's Whipped Pudding or Sine and Define from a relaxed perspective?


----------



## hannan

Hey yall! 

I hope Dana comes back. I've been experimenting more with the shea rinses and even though my hair usually laughs at glycerin, it's been holding up really well as long as my hair's in braids or twists. If it's loose or in a bun, my hair gets too dry. The berries and cream is !

I broke down for the HV sale and got a green tea butter, vatika frosting, and a dc sample. I had a jar of it last year that I thought was just alright but I'll try it again and see how my hair likes it now.


----------



## robot.

this stuff looks yum! http://www.littlepenguinsonline.com/sweet-cream-butter#!__fresh-cream


----------



## Shay72

Well I will be attempting to refresh a wash & go today. Only for today though because I will be dcing & steaming tonight. I think it will be fine bc my hair is still extremely defined from using SSI's Papaya Souffle. I will be trying Curly Kinks "Curl Refresher" & "Coil Jam" today though. She has a coupon that I need to decide if I want to use based on trying out her products. I will come back and post the coupon code.


----------



## 13StepsAhead

Mernin' Divas  So the man unit called me this morning to ask me to buy him some cococut oil and some other "stuff" because he needs something to make his beard/hair soft . After all the complaining he does about me buying product all I could do was SMH. It's funny how much they pay attention when you think they're not.

Shay72 good luck on 2nd day hair; I've only been able to get 2nd day hair if I pineapple and use the baggy method.


----------



## Shay72

Oops just rememebered that refreshing means not reapplying product. Oh well I needed to try out these Curly Kinks products. Next time I will only use one of these many spray moisturizers/refreshers I have or a mix of distilled water & aole vera juice and won't use a gel/jam/souffle on top.


----------



## Shay72

www.curlykinks.com
Coupon Code: 20%OFFCURLYKINKS
Expires: 8/6/11
Can only be used to purchase full sized products

I got reward points from my first purchase so I should be able to use them towards a purchase too.


----------



## La Colocha

Hi ladies, quickly dropping by. Going to cowash today with jasmines shea rinse and bun with avocado silk, That is what i have been doing for the past few weeks. I don't even need a moisturizer anymore. My hair stays really soft with no build up. Also i don't dc anymore since i use it as my li/moist.


----------



## divachyk

Have a good day ladies!


----------



## Shay72

Well the "refresh" is a hit. What I did: didn't wear a shower cap in the shower so my hair got a little damp, sprayed my hair with Curly Kinks "Curl Refresher" then followed with Curly Kinks "Coil Jam". Wrapped my hair in a t-shirt for 10 minutes. Removed the t-shirt and I was good to go. Tomorrow morning I will try the same two products on soaking wet hair. A little bit goes a long way with both products. I can try a true refresh Friday morning.

If I remember I will try the Curly Kinks "Satin Roots Leave In Detangler" (just realized how similar the name is to Ambrosia's detangler which is the ish) tonight. I usually don't detangle on Wednesdays so I may forget to do this extra step.


----------



## Eisani

Hey all  Idk why I'm so anxious for this week to be over! Ready for a weekend of jazz and good wine. I'm going to attempt to twist my own hair tonight. I can never get the back to look right, but dd s/b able to help. I'm going to use the Ohm again.


----------



## 13StepsAhead

Eisani said:


> Hey all  Idk why *I'm so anxious for this week to be over! *Ready for a weekend of jazz and good wine. I'm going to attempt to twist my own hair tonight. I can never get the back to look right, but dd s/b able to help. I'm going to use the Ohm again.


 
@Eisani girl me too I'm so anxious for this week to be over. I have a quiet weekend planned for me and the man unit and I can't wait. I told him I have an important meeting in the city Friday so I won't be back around until late, he is gonna be so surprised


----------



## Charz

I don't know how some of ya'll can be so nice to these vendors. If I have not heard a response in 24 hours I file a dispute. I don't care who they are, or if they are a black business or not. They can atleast respond to me stating that they are going to get back to me, or they are checking the status or SOMETHING.

Unless it states in their terms and conditions about a particular wait time, a la Hairveda, this kinda behavior is unacceptable. If we don't start holding black businesses more accountable, they will never get any better.

That's why I support businesses like Qhemet and Curl Junkie, and companies like Nordstrom, Sephora and Apple. Customer Service is key!


----------



## Minty

they should have an inventory listing how much of a product is left at any given time. No need to keep 50 customers waiting for 1 bottle of product.


----------



## 13StepsAhead

I'm definitely sticking to my tried and true for a while (QB, CJ, HV and Jasmine's if she comes back) everything else will be purchased on the ground. I just can't with these vendors. Then the excuse becomes I'm a small business and I have massive orders... Well I work in corporate and we cut heads, but I still have to get my job done with limited resources and so do you!


----------



## mkd

I agree with you @Charz. I think our complacency and tolerance is the reason that thread about boundless tresses was started. Vendors think they can conduct business anyway they want while charging exorberant prices for their prouducts. It makes no sense. And then some people in there acting like posters were tripping by calling her out.  Come on now. Really?


----------



## Eisani

Minty thats why I effs with Etsy. 

Judt tried ordering more Enso *dont judge me* and the shop is closed for restocking. I can respect that. In the mean time, I guess I'll place another ssi order then save my monieees for H2H.


----------



## 13StepsAhead

mkd you are right... I'm usually on top of these things, but I'm glad Charz wrote that because I would be enabling this unacceptable behavior. At the point you start a business you have to take the good with the bad and if you are unwilling to take a loss within you 1st year of business you will not last. CS is key in the beginning stages especially when your sole source of income is reliant on web-based hair forums.


----------



## mkd

Eisani, what are you getting from SSI?


----------



## 13StepsAhead

Eisani said:


> @Minty thats why I effs with Etsy.
> 
> Judt tried *ordering more Enso **dont judge me* and the shop is closed for restocking. I can respect that. In the mean time, I guess I'll place another ssi order then save my monieees for H2H.


 
That's what I should've purchase, no my PJ self was intrigued by that darn naturalista cosmetics  Hopefully I'll get my money back and I'll buy some more CJ (that's not like I'm breaking my no-nuy...right? )


----------



## mkd

13StepsAhead, what happened?


----------



## 13StepsAhead

mkd said:


> @13StepsAhead, what happened?


 
mkd I placed my order a couple of weeks ago and got my shipping notice last week; however, it still says info received (which means we ain't sent shizzle). I e-mailed the vendor yesterday inquiring about my package and still nothing. I was going to wait until tomorrow to hear back before I filed a dispute with paypal, but I went ahead and did it today thanks to Charz.


----------



## mkd

I saw the thread 13StepsAhead.  I don't fool with upstarts and this is affirmation for me.  I hope you get everything resolved soon.


----------



## Minty

I'm not buying nothing else that I can't SMELL first. So disappointed with that QB Aethopika (sp) butter.


----------



## 13StepsAhead

Minty said:


> I'm not buying nothing else that I can't SMELL first. So disappointed with that QB Aethopika (sp) butter.


 
Minty the smell doesn't bother me that much (fades away after a while), especially since it gives you a GREAT twistout.


----------



## Eisani

Damn, does anyone sell ssi on the ground? Im tired of not getting instant gratification. Im going to Ulta


----------



## bronzebomb

Minty said:


> I'm not buying nothing else that I can't SMELL first. So disappointed with that QB Aethopika (sp) butter.


 
Awww...I love the smell and the results.  Sorry to hear this. 



13StepsAhead said:


> @mkd I placed my order a couple of weeks ago and got my shipping notice last week; however, it still says info received (which means we ain't sent shizzle). I e-mailed the vendor yesterday inquiring about my package and still nothing. I was going to wait until tomorrow to hear back before I filed a dispute with paypal, but I went ahead and did it today thanks to @Charz.


 
yes, SSi is slow.  However, I thin Beija-Flor may be even slower.


----------



## mkd

bronzebomb, 13StepsAhead isn't referring to SSI, its another vendor.  There is a thread about it, naturalista I think.


----------



## Minty

I'll try it anyway if you guys say the smell doesn't last.


----------



## Eisani

13StepsAhead said:


> That's what I should've purchase, no my PJ self was intrigued by that darn naturalista cosmetics  Hopefully I'll get my money back and I'll buy some more CJ (that's not like I'm breaking my no-nuy...right? )


1
Did u post in here first you were thinking of ordering Naturalista? If so, I missed it and forgot to post my  I keep hearing too many bad things which is unfortunate because a lot of people wanted to support her after the racist incident on FB. Oh well, people's kindness shouldnt be taken for granted and you damn sure dont thank your supporters by offering crappy service and inconsistent products.


----------



## Charz

Eisani whatchu mean racist?


----------



## 13StepsAhead

Eisani said:


> 1
> Did u post in here first you were thinking of ordering Naturalista? If so, I missed it and forgot to post my  I keep hearing too many bad things which is unfortunate because a lot of people wanted to support her after the racist incident on FB. Oh well, people's kindness shouldnt be taken for granted and you damn sure dont thank your supporters by offering crappy service and inconsistent products.



Eisani nope I just ordered SMH, next time I order something it must be U1B1 approved 

And racist comment, do tell... 


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Eisani

Charz said:


> Eisani whatchu mean racist?



Naturalista was the one that had some racists attacke  her fb page. Folks were outraged and sympathetic and bought her ish.


----------



## Eisani

mkd More papaya souffle and pomegranate cond. LOVE! If it wasnt for the slowish shipping, SSI could be my only line of products.


----------



## chebaby

i finally got my refund from mynaturalhairstore. and someone wants to purchase some kckt from me so ill have a lil sumtin sumtin in paypal in case i get the urge to purchase anything. which i do not plan on anythime soon anyway.

i got my big beautiful bottle of cj rehab in the mail today

my hair is still in braids which is good because it rained today. tonight i will do them over. i will cleanse with daily fix, condition and detangle with cj smoothing conditioner and use HV whipped ends and whipped gelly to braid. i will use this combo until i finish this bottle of whipped ends. then i will go back to komaza shea butter lotion.


----------



## chebaby

Eisani said:


> Naturalista was the one that had some racists attacke  her fb page. Folks were outraged and sympathetic and bought her ish.


thats the only reason i purchased the leave in, that and the fact that i got it locally. however it is the only butter i didnt like. i mean its just butter and oils yet it did nothing for my hair. i love the almond scent though.


----------



## mkd

Eisani said:


> @mkd More papaya souffle and pomegranate cond. LOVE! If it wasnt for the slowish shipping, SSI could be my only line of products.


 I could use SSI exclusively.  She is consistent and I haven't used anything that my hair hated.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

ladies hope everyone is great . 

IDareT'sHair I did my hair Monday night so my next hair day will be Friday. I haven't decided yet what I will DC with though.



Charz said:


> I don't know how some of ya'll can be so nice to these vendors. If I have not heard a response in 24 hours I file a dispute. I don't care who they are, or if they are a black business or not. They can atleast respond to me stating that they are going to get back to me, or they are checking the status or SOMETHING.
> 
> Unless it states in their terms and conditions about a particular wait time, a la Hairveda, this kinda behavior is unacceptable. If we don't start holding black businesses more accountable, they will never get any better.
> 
> That's why I support businesses like Qhemet and Curl Junkie, and companies like Nordstrom, Sephora and Apple. Customer Service is key!


 
Charz I agree CS is key. With the economy the way it is they should be doing everything they can to keep customers.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

mkd said:


> I could use SSI exclusively. She is consistent and I haven't used anything that my hair hated.


 
mkd  Same here. If I didn't like variety this would be my one stop shop.


----------



## 13StepsAhead

evening ladies since I didn't go to the gym (my knee is killing me) I decided to come home and do my hair. DCing with Mizani True textures curl replinish mixed with the last of a QB OHHB. So used up 2 things so far and I'm glad I'm finally done with them. now I can move on to another DC


----------



## chebaby

Charz said:


> I don't know how some of ya'll can be so nice to these vendors. If I have not heard a response in 24 hours I file a dispute. I don't care who they are, or if they are a black business or not. They can atleast respond to me stating that they are going to get back to me, or they are checking the status or SOMETHING.
> 
> Unless it states in their terms and conditions about a particular wait time, a la Hairveda, this kinda behavior is unacceptable. If we don't start holding black businesses more accountable, they will never get any better.
> 
> That's why I support businesses like Qhemet and Curl Junkie, and companies like Nordstrom, Sephora and Apple. Customer Service is key!


i agree but thats why i said im giving up on these small companies. im sorry, i love buying and trying new stuff but i dont like chasing people down and MAKING them do stuff they should already know to do. i mean really. how do you start a business and not know certain things?
esp. the ones that actually make the products(not just the vendors like sage or curlmart) its crazy to have to hunt them down and send them nasty emails and then you have to worry about if they are doing something to your stuff. its not worth it to me. im just gonna stick with oyin, curl junkie, giovanni and AO.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

divachyk  Hi Diva!  No, I've only used the Honey Hemp and the Burnt Sugar Pomade.  And I only used the BSP when I was phony bunnin' one summa' for my edges.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Evening Ladies!  I'm under the dryer with my Marie Dean. Brownie518 thanks again for giving me the opportunity to 'try' such loveliness.  

I really do like it.  I wish it wasn't so _durn pricey_.  But I may bite if they have a BF sale.  I remember they did have 25% (but it was still high).

Another "Cousin" offered to Gift me A Conditioner Sampler set, but I didn't want her to do that (even though it was incredibly nice of her to offer).

Finished up the Jar.  It was just 4 ounces, but it lasted quite a while.  I know I got 3-4 uses and Brownie used it and She Gots That Long Hurrr so it lasted a while for 4 ounces.  It's very concentrated and it smells Amazing.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Shay72 I know what you mean. It was hard to pay $29.00 for that Reconstructor. 

Someone gifted me the one that is $24.00 (can't think of the name --Something Fix) right before "Repair Me" Came Out. And I thought $24.00 was bad.

Groupon did make it a little easier to Swallow. So, now I will get to try it again for a reduced price.

Man I miss Groupon.


----------



## 13StepsAhead

Just rinsed out my DC with Mizani True Textures cleansing conditioner (finally used this as well and will not re-purchase. About to re-twist any twist that unraveled and maybe the front so it looks neater in the morning.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

13StepsAhead  13!  You do have alot of stuff.  You have alot of Salon Brands mixed in with your Natural/Handmade Brands.  (So do I). 

I thought I had a Sale of alot of my Salon Brands, but never heard back from the Young Lady.

I want to eventually weed these out.  I was grateful I was able to sell all of my Dominican Stuff.  (I had a bunch of that too).


----------



## Ltown

Hey ladies, its raining which is good to cool off and sleep.  Siste soldier Charz don't play 

I finally got over my cold, i have vertigo so when my ears get stuff i'm dizzy as heck.  


I have enough products for the rest of the year.  This should be ghe vendor thread because between us all we have tried them all  don't they know U1B1 run them  lurkers are watching us


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Ltown Hi L! 

I'm glad you're feelin' better!

I feel like haulin' but I don't know what? I'm well stocked on Hairveda. So, I want something else.erplexed

@chebaby

What are you thinkin'/lookin' at?


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Ltown  Hi L!
> 
> I'm glad you're feelin' better!
> 
> I feel like haulin' but I don't know what?  I'm well stocked on Hairveda.  So, I want something else.erplexed
> 
> @chebaby
> 
> What are thinkin'/lookin' at?


ummm i dont know. i think when i finish up some stuff i might just stock up on staples. i always feel like im gonna run out of my favorite stuff so i gotta be stocked lol.
ill probably get a 32oz of daily fix and i dont know what else im pretty stocked on everything lol.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby  I feel like buying something.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby  I feel like buying something.


well you know enso got some stuff coming out so maybe wait for that. i cant wait to see the ingredients of the protein conditioner.

i might pre poo this weekend with that butters n bars conditioner and shampoo and then condition and detangle with jasmine a&s havent used that in a while.


----------



## 13StepsAhead

IDareT'sHair said:


> @13StepsAhead 13! You do have alot of stuff. You have alot of Salon Brands mixed in with your Natural/Handmade Brands. (So do I).
> 
> I thought I had a Sale of alot of my Salon Brands, but never heard back from the Young Lady.
> 
> I want to eventually weed these out. I was grateful I was able to sell all of my Dominican Stuff. (I had a bunch of that too).


 
IDareT'sHair I was a PJ before I even knew waht that was and LHCF just tripled it. I'm actually starting to cut back on my salon brands, except tigi and joico (these will always do me right and they are easily accesible on the ground). Mizani used to be my baby daddy when I was relaxed, so I thought this stuff would be just as good , umm not exactly. But I do have a lot of stuff, but moreso multiples of my staples. I also have a lot of serums like silk infusion, super skinny, etc that I will never use because my natural hair hates heat(wish I would have known this while transitioning).


----------



## 13StepsAhead

Just got my money back from Naturalista cosmetics


----------



## IDareT'sHair

13StepsAhead  I didn't know you were caught up in Naturalista-Gate.


----------



## 13StepsAhead

IDareT'sHair yea girl  If doesn't have the U1B1 seal of approval I ain't touching it...now what do I do with this money just sitting in my paypal account


----------



## mkd

Hey everybody!  I hope everyone had a good day. 

I am really thinking about buying a steamer but I havent been able to pull the trigger yet.


----------



## aluv

Hi Ladies, Been quite busy at work, so no time to spare for posting.  I did buy Supergirl's products I ordered on the 1st & my stuff came today.

I am about to try them out because the intro sale (25%) ends today, the prices are reasonable w/o the sale & so is the shipping, and all the products smell wonderful.  There is a thread in the vendor forum for reviews.

IDareT'sHair & chebaby you may want to browse since you are both itching to buy something


----------



## Charz

I ain't buying nothin from a Mod. Sounds messy.


----------



## 13StepsAhead

Charz girl I was thinking the same thing. I thought we couldn't even advertise our businesses in our signatures (I could be totally wrong though)


----------



## aluv

Charz said:


> I ain't buying nothin from a Mod. *Sounds messy*.


 
Charz, at the bolded We shall see....


----------



## mkd

Charz said:


> I ain't buying nothin from a Mod. Sounds messy.



I wonder what the response to a thread with a poor review would be...


----------



## aluv

13StepsAhead said:


> @Charz girl I was thinking the same thing. I thought we couldn't even advertise our businesses in our signatures (I could be totally wrong though)


 
13StepsAhead Really, I didn't know that.  She changed her status to member/seller, but if you are not suppose to advertise, that's not good.


----------



## 13StepsAhead

aluv, I'm not too sure if that's 100% true, but I remember seeing that somewhere when members where advertising there businesses.


----------



## Shay72

It seems she purchased a vendor's membership which I believe allows you to advertise, right?


----------



## 13StepsAhead

Shay72 said:


> It seems she purchased a vendor's membership which I believe allows you to advertise, right?


 
Hell I really don't know. Don't get me to start speculating, I thought you guys might know But that may be right...


----------



## mkd

Super girl's prices are reasonable so I would be willing to try the line but only after some reviews.


----------



## aluv

Well, here's my take on my latest Enso purchase that was delivered on Monday.  I used the Green Tea & Aloe Cleanser and the Sea Buckthorn Mask last night and they are both very nice.  I like Sea Buckthorn DC, but not as much as the Cacoa (I used both products for 30 minutes under a shower cap (no heat)).

I love the smell of the Cleanser, it cleaned my scalp very well, rinsed out easily and the fact that it's in a squeeze bottle was a definite plus for me.  I will try one of the shampoos this weekend.  For me, so far Enso's products are working out well for my hair. I just hope they don't change up and try to do too much, too fast. 

I used the Blue Malva for my leave-in, put hair into 6 twists and sealed with Qhemet Olive Honey Hydrating Balm and air dried.  My hair dried nice and soft with alot of shine.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

aluv said:


> *Well, here's my take on my latest Enso purchase that was delivered on Monday. I used the Green Tea & Aloe Cleanser and the Sea Buckthorn Mask last night and they are both very nice. I like Sea Buckthorn DC, but not as much as the Cacoa (I used both products for 30 minutes under a shower cap (no heat)).*
> 
> *I love the smell of the Cleanser, it cleaned my scalp very well, rinsed out easily and the fact that it's in a squeeze bottle was a definite plus for me. I will try one of the shampoos this weekend. For me, so far Enso's products are working out well for my hair. I just hope they don't change up and try to do too much, too fast. *
> 
> *I used the Blue Malva for my leave-in, put hair into 6 twists and sealed with Qhemet Olive Honey Hydrating Balm and air dried. My hair dried nice and soft with alot of shine.*


 
aluv  Thanks for the Review.


----------



## chebaby

great review aluv, i cant wait to try the enso sea buckthorn deep conditioner. and finish the cacao conditioner


----------



## chebaby

are yall taking about Supergirl? im trying to catch up. shes a mod so im sure she wouldnt advertise if she wasnt supposed to.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> great review @aluv, *i cant wait to try the enso sea buckthorn deep conditioner. and finish the cacao conditioner*


 
chebaby  I can't wait to try them both either.


----------



## chebaby

ok yea i see yall talking about supergirl. as far as i know you can advertise as long as you purchase the seller membership.
supergurl seems super sweet so i hope her business does quite well.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby  I can't wait to try them both either.


i need to get to using the lotions too. when i finish HV whipped ends.


----------



## aluv

chebaby said:


> are yall taking about Supergirl? im trying to catch up. shes a mod so im sure she wouldnt advertise if she wasnt supposed to.


 
chebaby Yes we are.  That is true, I am sure she cleared it with other Mods first.


----------



## aluv

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby I can't wait to try them both either.


 
IDareT'sHair, I think you will really like them!!!


----------



## aluv

chebaby said:


> i need to get to using the lotions too. when i finish HV whipped ends.


 
chebaby, I really love the whipped ends too, but I am feeling the Enso scent and for some reason I think my hair feels softer.


----------



## chebaby

aluv said:


> @chebaby, I really love the whipped ends too, but I am feeling the Enso scent and for some reason I think my hair feels softer.


whipped ends works and smells . but i love the smell of the enso blue malva too. it smells very yummy.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Welp.  I treated myself to that Marie Dean Conditioner Sample Pack.  

I guess I'm celebrating Brownie518 Promotion.  Since she was the one that let me try it.  Ol' Pusha'.

mkd I finally got an envelope.  You'll be hearing from me soon.


----------



## chebaby

i was never interested in MD but i hear a lot of good stuff about those products.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *i was never interested in MD but i hear a lot of good stuff about those products.*


 
chebaby  I just pulled out my Amala Hair Butter. 

That's the other one Brownie sent me and I will rotate this with Claudie Isha.  

I just rubbed a bit on my hair.  It feels wonderful.  It reminds me alot of CTDG in consistency & smell.

I just noticed that "Sample Pack" is only 2 ounces. 

What in the debil am I suppose to do with that!erplexed

The products Brownie sent me are 4 ounces (or more).


----------



## mkd

IDareT'sHair said:


> Welp.  I treated myself to that Marie Dean Conditioner Sample Pack.
> 
> I guess I'm celebrating Brownie518 Promotion.  Since she was the one that let me try it.  Ol' Pusha'.
> 
> mkd I finally got an envelope.  You'll be hearing from me soon.



IDareT'sHair, I mailed your envelope on Tuesday!


----------



## robot.

is anyone else having trouble with the new hairveda green conditioner?

my jar was molding, so they very graciously sent me another one... and that one's molding too! erplexed i don't even want to try a third one. i'm going to ask for a refund.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby  Yeah, Girl....These Vendors and wannabe Vendors better get on their CS issues and keep them in check. 

Folks is going in hard on them.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby  Yeah, Girl....These Vendors and wannabe Vendors better get on their CS issues and keep them in check.
> 
> Folks is going in hard on them.


yep. i cant take it anymore. i dont like thinking people are playing with my money or the actual product to spite me or whatever. if i dont see a ton of reviews on it i wont get it at all. but right now i plan to just stick with what i know.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

robot.  Lawd...No!  

Don't tell me that Ro-Ro! 

I'd better put mine in the Fridge.  You mean you when you opened it or did Water get in it and caused it to Mold?erplexed

What do you think?  Lemme go get mine now and stick it in the Fridge.


----------



## chebaby

robot. said:


> is anyone else having trouble with the new hairveda green conditioner?
> 
> my jar was molding, so they very graciously sent me another one... and that one's molding too! erplexed i don't even want to try a third one. i'm going to ask for a refund.


erplexed i havent looked at my jar in a while. ill look at it tonight.


----------



## robot.

IDareT'sHair said:


> robot.  Lawd...No!
> 
> Don't tell me that Ro-Ro!
> 
> I'd better put mine in the Fridge.  You mean you when you opened it or did Water get in it and caused it to Mold?erplexed
> 
> What do you think?  Lemme go get mine now and stick it in the Fridge.



The first jar was untouched. When I opened it, there were little black spores. I emailed and they quickly sent me another jar.

I used the second jar, so that's not to say water _didn't_ get into it. But I apply all my conditioners the same way (is there more than one way? ) and have never had an issue with molded product before.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> erplexed *i havent looked at my jar in a while. ill look at it tonight.*


 
chebaby  I just opened & used my 2nd Jar tonight and it was fine.  

But I stuck it (and the others) in the Fridge to be on the safe side. 

I will stay on these and use them ALL up (provided they are not molded).erplexed


----------



## IDareT'sHair

robot. said:


> *The first jar was untouched. When I opened it, there were little black spores*. I emailed and they quickly sent me another jar.
> 
> *I used the second jar, so that's not to say water didn't get into it. But I apply all my conditioners the same way (is there more than one way? ) *and have never had an issue with molded product before.


 
@robot. I know exactly what you mean! I had a jar of BM Luscious that was like that.

I don't know, but oftentimes Ladies say if water gets into a product it will mold. 

I know my hands were "wet" tonight when I cowashed/applied, so I will keep my eye on this one and use it up.


----------



## Minty

Naturlista Cosmetics posted a statement on FB - that she hand makes the products as the orders come in, and she was flooded with orders and not able to keep up. She apologized for the delay but all orders have gone out.

I commented she should send out an email blast telling her customers this as some of the LHCF ladies were alittle salty with this issue. She sent me a personal message asking me to make a post on the forum.  Ummm we ain't that close. That's your business baby.


----------



## bronzebomb

robot. said:


> is anyone else having trouble with the new hairveda green conditioner?
> 
> my jar was molding, so they very graciously sent me another one... and that one's molding too! erplexed i don't even want to try a third one. i'm going to ask for a refund.



Oh my!  I just opened my jar;  it has not been used...
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





It's discolored


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Minty said:


> Naturlista Cosmetics posted a statement on FB - that she hand makes the products as the orders come in, and she was flooded with orders and not able to keep up. She apologized for the delay but all orders have gone out.
> 
> I commented she should send out an email blast telling her customers this as some of the LHCF ladies were alittle salty with this issue. She sent me a personal message asking me to make a post on the forum.  Ummm we ain't that close. That's your business baby.


 
Minty  Da' Spurrrrt Did Not "tempt" me to try these products.  Thank You Jeeezus! 

Glad I ain't involved in Naturalista-Gate


----------



## robot.

bronzebomb said:


> Oh my!  I just opened my jar;  it has not been used...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's discolored



I can't really tell from the picture, but do you have spots that are a little browner than others? Wait a day or two, they'll probably turn black too. That's what happened with this second jar.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

bronzebomb  Bronze what are you showing here?  

Is that The "Green"?  It is a "Greenish-Tan" Color.  It looks fine.


----------



## Minty

IDareT'sHair - You and me both! I was feeling dizzy when 13 told me she went in that thread then went ahead and bought it. I held back though. Thank goodness. Those types of experiences make you paranoid.


----------



## bronzebomb

I took this picture with my cell phone.  one side is beige.  the other side is tan.  I opened it to sniff it the first day i received it, but I have not used it yet.  Intially, the color was green.  There are specks of brown throughout.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@robot. Yes, I have little 'flecks' of brownish things throughout. I also had them in the 1st jar, but they did not 'discolor' -- i.e. turn black


----------



## robot.

Here is mine. You can see they're where I swiped the product out, but it's not as if I rinse my hand before I put more product in my hair. Maybe it was the water from my hair. There's also a dark brown fleck to the side and along the rim (you can't really see it from here). But again, I've never had this problem with any other jar of conditioner.

Bronze, yours may not go bad then. As you can see, my brown is getting closer to black. I'd monitor it just to be safe, though.


----------



## chebaby

from what i can remember my jar is green and smells like the green tea hair butter or like grass. i think i remember seeing little specs in it and i assumed it was herbs or something lol.


----------



## robot.

Let me know if that picture looks huge, ladies. I resize, but photobucket always seems to take a while to get around to it...


----------



## chebaby

robot., that is the same color as mine but i wont know about the brown spots until i get home. the brown spots look gross and not normal. it kinda looks like rust, like the top of the kccc jar gets.


----------



## bronzebomb

I'm going to take a picture in the natural sunlight in the morning so the difference can be seen on camera.  I'm sure she, BJ, will rectify the situation or make a refund.  I know one side is a different color than the other and it shows to the naked eye...I may need a HD Camera to show the difference on the internet.


----------



## Minty

@Robot - definitely send that pic to Hairveda and see what's up.


----------



## chebaby

bronzebomb, if the color was initially green and now its tan or brown thats weird and i would have chucked it knowing me.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> Welp.  I treated myself to that Marie Dean Conditioner Sample Pack.
> *
> I guess I'm celebrating @Brownie518 Promotion.  Since she was the one that let me try it.  Ol' Pusha*'.
> 
> @mkd I finally got an envelope.  You'll be hearing from me soon.





@robot - 

*runs to check Green conditioner*


----------



## robot.

chebaby said:


> robot., that is the same color as mine but i wont know about the brown spots until i get home. the brown spots look gross and not normal. it kinda looks like rust, like the top of the kccc jar gets.



I've had three jars of kccc, and I know crusties sometimes buildup, but this ain't no crusties.  

If it were, it would be along the rim, you know? Not actually _in_ it.


----------



## robot.

Minty said:


> @Robot - definitely send that pic to Hairveda and see what's up.



I didn't email them the picture, but I did send them an email before I mentioned it here in-thread. They were great the first time around, so we'll see about this time.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *from what i can remember my jar is green and smells like the green tea hair butter or like grass. i think i remember seeing little specs in it and i assumed it was herbs or something lol.*


 


chebaby said:


> @robot.,* that is the same color as mine but i wont know about the brown spots until i get home. the brown spots look gross and not normal*. it kinda looks like rust, like the top of the kccc jar gets.


 
chebaby  I Agree.  Mine is a Green Color with Brown Flecks which I assumed were/are herbs. They look like 'bits' of herbs.

I'm on my 2nd Jar and have not had any problems.  I have several more jars to get through and like I said, will now use them until they're used up even tho' they're in the Fridge.


----------



## bronzebomb

chebaby and robot.  initially mine was soft minty green

It's beige/tan now.  Maybe that's why it's seasonal.


----------



## Brownie518

Minty said:


> Naturlista Cosmetics posted a statement on FB - that she hand makes the products as the orders come in, and she was flooded with orders and not able to keep up. She apologized for the delay but all orders have gone out.
> 
> I commented she should send out an email blast telling her customers this as some of the LHCF ladies were alittle salty with this issue. She sent me a personal message asking me to make a post on the forum. * Ummm we ain't that close. That's your business baby*.


----------



## chebaby

robot. said:


> I've had three jars of kccc, and I know crusties sometimes buildup, but this ain't no crusties.
> 
> If it were, it would be along the rim, you know? Not actually _in_ it.


lol no i dont mean crusties. i mean for some reason my kccc jars always get rust on the top(you are right its never IN the product but on the actual top) but im always like why is there rust on the freaking top lol. it looks exactly like that brown in your picture.
if i open my jar tonight and something reaches out and grabs me then i dont know what to tell ya


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Well mine is fine.  It's a light 'greenish' avocado color with flecks of brown like bits of herbs. So far, I have not had any problems with discoloration, spores etc........


----------



## chebaby

bronzebomb said:


> @chebaby and @robot.  initially mine was soft minty green
> 
> It's beige/tan now.  *Maybe that's why it's seasonal*.


i was thinking the same thing. and it has been hella hot lately so maybe that could have something to do with it. but i keep my products in a bin right by the vent and the ac has been kicking so i dont know.


----------



## Brownie518

Okay, just checked. My Greenies look (and smell) good! 

I think I might use some new Enso stuff tonight. One of the cleansers and the Sea Buckthorn.


----------



## bronzebomb

HairVeda is the least of my worries.  That company seems to make things right, with little to no bad publicity.  

Sitrinillah still is pearly white!


----------



## bronzebomb

chebaby

My place is cold too!  I went from a $60 winter bill to $300 summer electric bill


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *Okay, just checked. My Greenies look (and smell) good! *
> 
> I think I might use some new Enso stuff tonight. One of the cleansers and the Sea Buckthorn.


 
Brownie518  Hmp.  Mine Too Gurl

Keep me posted on that Sea Buckthorn and the Cleanser.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518  Hmp.  Mine Too Gurl
> 
> Keep me posted on that Sea Buckthorn and the Cleanser.



IDareT'sHair - I will. I'm pulling them out right now to use. As soon as Martin goes off, I'll do my hair. 

That Greenie smells so good!


----------



## chebaby

bronzebomb said:


> @chebaby
> 
> My place is cold too!  I went from a $60 winter bill to $300 summer electric bill


 got dang lol. but at least you are cool. the weather has been crazy hot lately


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518 Lawd I love Mar 'n 

"We Love Green" is working for me. So Far, So Good.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518  I'm gettin' ready to shoot Lawdy-Lawdy Ms. Claudie a quick e-mail for when she reopens on Monday.

I think I may try that Jamaican Punch you suggested in another Thread.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518  I'm gettin' ready to shoot Lawdy-Lawdy Ms. Claudie a quick e-mail for when she reopens on Monday.
> 
> I think I may try that Jamaican Punch you suggested in another Thread.



IDareT'sHair

I was thinkin the same.... I'mma need a 16oz Deep Moisturizing and I'll definitely need another Normalizing and Protein, too.  Oh, and I loooove that Balancing Daily Moisturizer!!!!!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> @IDareT'sHair
> 
> I was thinkin the same.... I'mma need a 16oz Deep Moisturizing and I'll definitely need another Normalizing and Protein, too.  Oh, and I loooove that *Balancing Daily Moisturizer!!!!!!*


 
Brownie518  I did get this one this time. 1st time trying it.

I also got another Isha, Quinoa #1 and Mango Cream Rinse.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair - I think you'll like that Moisturizer. 

What are you doing up?


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair and robot. my green conditioner does have mold all up and through it  it doesnt look like the pic robot provided though. mine is black fuzzy mold. im sad because i really wanted to try it. the color is still green though.


----------



## 13StepsAhead

Dagnabit Now I will have to wait until I get home to check my greenies. I was going to wait to use the open one, but guess it will go in the August use up section (still have 2 unopened :crossfingers: hopefully no mold or discoloration). 

On another note, I'm so clad I washed and DCed yesterday my hair is so soft this morning.


----------



## robot.

chebaby said:


> IDareT'sHair and robot. my green conditioner does have mold all up and through it  it doesnt look like the pic robot provided though. mine is *black fuzzy mold*. im sad because i really wanted to try it. the color is still green though.



That's how my first jar looked. I'm assuming I just caught my second jar in the process of turning black. I'm sorry, Che.  They'll mail you another if you ask.


----------



## bronzebomb

robot. & chebaby mine is two shades of beige.  it looks oxidized.


----------



## chebaby

robot. said:


> That's how my first jar looked. I'm assuming I just caught my second jar in the process of turning black. I'm sorry, Che.  They'll mail you another if you ask.


thax robot., i ot this jar from T so she'll have to ask. im surprised though, i dont think HV has had this problem before.



bronzebomb said:


> @robot. & @chebaby mine is two shades of beige.  it looks oxidized.


yours is probaably in the process of going bad. i think someone in this thread said before when you see mold that means the product has BEEN bad. but now we can actually see it. i wonder how long it takes a product to o from good to bad assuming the preservatives are off?


----------



## Charz

Maybe this one wasn't from a base like the rest of HV's products. #fail


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Oh man I have mold in my greenies . Off to email BJ


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

The other one that I opened to sniff when they first arrived is that same color but no visible mold. I don't even want a replacement I want either a refund or something else


----------



## 13StepsAhead

This is just a turn off I really can't wait to get home later on to see what mine look like. I mean really these things have only been in our possession like a little over a month (if that). Makes me wonder how long they have been sitting on these things before they were released... Really thinking of sticking with CJ and QB as my online vendors (at least they are stable); I can even get these on the  ground.


----------



## bronzebomb

13StepsAhead yep!  Oyin is stable too


----------



## YoursTrulyRE

Brownie518 said:


> @IDareT'sHair
> 
> I was thinkin the same.... I'mma need a 16oz Deep Moisturizing and I'll definitely need another Normalizing and Protein, too.  Oh, and I loooove that Balancing Daily Moisturizer!!!!!!


 
Brownie518 and @IDareT'sHair...is Claudie having a sale or something? Why is she closed?


----------



## 13StepsAhead

bronzebomb I really like oyin too; how could I forget about Honey Hemp and BSP


----------



## natura87

I've been MIA for a little bit. I had some job fairs and interviews to attend. I've just been wearing a Wash and Go puff. I might have my sister braid my hair. I dont know.


----------



## mkd

YoursTrulyRE, I sent you a PM.  I bet there are a few ladies in this thread that would be interested as well.


----------



## 13StepsAhead

OT: I purchased 6 pair of pants from NY & Co. for $100. Talk about a deal. They are having a B1 G1 for $10 sale + coupon code 5210 gets you $70 off $150 or more and on top of that free shipping today and tomorrow.  Since I’ve been losing weight I haven’t purchased any clothes and I almost forgot how much I love clothes shopping. Hair products may be taking a back seat for a while.


----------



## YoursTrulyRE

mkd said:


> @YoursTrulyRE, I sent you a PM. I bet there are a few ladies in this thread that would be interested as well.


 
You are right. I forgot how everyone here was going crazy about the GC's.

Ladies...I have one $50 GC to Aveyou.com for sell. Selling it for what I paid $25. PM me if interested.


----------



## bronzebomb

13StepsAhead said:


> @bronzebomb I really like oyin too; how could I forget about Honey Hemp and BSP


 
I need to try these two on twists, I hear that work wonders.

I've only had isses with Mozeke and AfroVeda.  However, I won the Afroveda Totally Twisted Ginger Almond Butter that seperated...and it wasn't a favorite.

Ironically, these 2 lines (Curl Define & Babassu twisting Cream)
 gave me the best 2-strand twists.


----------



## chebaby

i took out a few things that i want to use up before i buy anything else. 

oyin honey hemp
cj smoothing lotion
a few jasmines shea rinse
jasmines a&s
HV whipped ends
enso cacao conditioner
MHC olive you deep conditioner
cj repair me
cj rehab(my 8oz jar)
cj deep fix
komaza shea rinse
giovanni direct leave in
giovanni sas conditioner

i refuse to purchase anything else until these are gone. even then i may not purchase anything else.
now that my new hobby is health i find that im not focused on purchasing anything as much as i am focused on losing weight and getting healthy.


----------



## Charz

I know ya'll heauxes bought those aveyou groupons, I see you lurking!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Charz...Yeah they bought Up All them Groupons and now don't know what to do wid 'em.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby (and others) I guess I should open my other 3 Jars of Greenie to see what's going on.  I sold one too in my HV Bundle Sale. 

 Lawd I shol' hope it don't have no mold in it.

Lemme go look at my others.  btw:  I did email BJ about the potential mold epidemic.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

So, I opened 2 out of the 3 unopened Jars and all is well.  I didn't open the 3rd because I didn't want to unseal it.

chebaby mkd Thanks Ladies.  Your packages arrived!


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby (and others) I guess I should open my other 3 Jars of Greenie to see what's going on. I sold one too in my HV Bundle Sale.
> 
> Lawd I shol' hope it don't have no mold in it.
> 
> Lemme go look at my others. btw: I did email BJ about the potential mold epidemic.


 yea go look at them. i was suprised mine had mold because you just sent it to me like a week ago and it looked fine. but i guess it doesnt take mold long to show up.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> So, I opened 2 out of the 3 unopened Jars and all is well. I didn't open the 3rd because I didn't want to unseal it.
> 
> @chebaby @mkd Thanks Ladies. Your packages arrived!


 so all of your jars that are fine were sealed? maybe that has something to do with it. but i might be reaching because i think mold gonna grow when and where it wanna grow

i was thinking exactly what Charz said about maybe this isnt a base and thats why its moldy but didnt want to say it because im not as gangsta as Charz yall know im quiet but thats what i was thinking.

im glad you got the package.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> so all of your jars that are fine were sealed? maybe that has something to do with it. but i might be reaching because i think mold gonna grow when and where it wanna grow
> 
> *i was thinking exactly what Charz said about maybe this isnt a base and thats why its moldy but didnt want to say it because im not as gangsta as Charz yall know im quiet but thats what i was thinking.*
> 
> im glad you got the package.


 
@chebaby I'm still glad I stuck them in the Fridge. Yeah I sent yours as soon as I got it from her. So I'm not sure what happened & why. Maybe because there is little to no preservatives in it.

I expect her to answer either on her Site or via e-mail what the problem is/was. That's too bad, because I really, really like that stuff and don't want to feel like I gotta rush to get rid of it before it goes bad.erplexed

Yeah, that Charz will go straight for the Jugular


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby I'm still glad I stuck them in the Fridge. Yeah I sent yours as soon as I got it from her. So I'm not sure what happened & why. Maybe because there is little to no preservatives in it.
> 
> I expect her to answer either on her Site or via e-mail what the problem is/was. That's too bad, because I really, really like that stuff *and don't want to feel like I gotta rush to get rid of it before it goes bad.*erplexed
> 
> Yeah, that Charz will go straight for the Jugular


 not to be a debbie downer but its probably already bad you just cant see it yet


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *not to be a debbie downer but its probably already bad you just cant see it yet*


 
chebaby  Please don't say that Gurl...........


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby Please don't say that Gurl...........


 lol well thats what i heard in this very thread. that it goes bad way before you even see the mold.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

chebaby said:


> so all of your jars that are fine were sealed? maybe that has something to do with it. but i might be reaching because i think mold gonna grow when and where it wanna grow
> 
> i was thinking exactly what Charz said about maybe this isnt a base and thats why its moldy but didnt want to say it because im not as gangsta as Charz yall know im quiet but thats what i was thinking.
> 
> im glad you got the package.


 
Being sealed has nothing to with it cuz the one that had mold was sealed until I opened it to check while the one I opened when I received my package has no visible mold.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *lol well thats what i heard in this very thread. that it goes bad way before you even see the mold.*


 
chebaby

Well......  I haven't seen any.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl No, my Bee Mine was sealed and when I removed the Seal there was Black Mold.


----------



## Eisani

If BJ dont get to putting some Germall Plus in that ****.  I'm sorry yall got fuzzy stuff. I know it makes your skin crawl, but only after your eyes buck out of your head! I'd ordered some body cereams from 10 Digit Creations on Etsy back in the winter and one of my body butters had a huge black spot in it. I was creeped out, emailed them a pic and they apologized, sent me a replacement and a perfume in my favorite scent. She suspected water got to it somehow before I received it. Yall should keep in mind it's been hot as fish grease and those mail trucks dont have AC and that could cause the products to sweat and create condensation. Just a thought.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Eisani  Yes Lawd it's been dat' Hawt!  

Imma try to work through mine.  I haven't seen any visible signs of anything, like I did with the BM and you're right E...it does make you wanna hurl.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I guess I should pm the Lady that bought the HV Bundle and tell her to check her Green.  I just don't want her to be confused by the Brown Flecks.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Eisani curlyhersheygirl chebaby

What Ya'll Doin'?  Somebody betta' say something up in this peice before I buy something.

I did inform my buyer of potential issues with her product (Although I haven't had any so-far). *crosses fangers , toes & eyes*


----------



## chebaby

T, i hope your buyer doesnt have issues with it. thatll be sad if she does.
i wonder if its just us few that have noticed the molding?

oh i think i forgot to mention that last night i did my hair in my two braids again and used up my smoothing conditioner. i have another bottle left.


----------



## 13StepsAhead

evening ladies  just got in from the gym and checked out my greenies and low and behold the opened jar had mold growing in it. The unopened jars had mold growing that I could see without opening the jar. Off to e-mail HV. I just want my monies back


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *T, i hope your buyer doesnt have issues with it. thatll be sad if she does.*
> i wonder if its just us few that have noticed the molding?
> 
> oh i think i forgot to mention that last night i did my hair in my two braids again and used up my smoothing conditioner. i have another bottle left.


 
chebaby  I hope not too.  That box was being shipped to 'Bama so you know it's Hawt!  She should have it today (I checked).  

I just hope it hasn't been sitting out all day.  I made her aware of the 'potential' issue.


----------



## robot.

No reply yet.  I emailed late last night, but they usually reply pretty promptly.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I bought that Camille Rose Oil. @Brownie518 didn't you say you liked this one?

Lawd I hope it don't stank. 

I think Imma be set for Fall. Anything I buy for Fall/Winter will just be 'gravy'. 

I'm done with my Fall/Haul.

I'll supplement my Hydratherma Naturals with whatever I might need and that'll be it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

robot.  I haven't heard back from 'dem yet either.erplexed


----------



## divachyk

Say it ain't so. Let me check my greenie's be back shortly.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> I bought that Camille Rose Oil. @Brownie518 didn't you say you liked this one?
> 
> Lawd I hope it don't stank.
> 
> I think Imma be set for Fall. Anything I buy for Fall/Winter will just be 'gravy'.
> 
> I'm done with my Fall/Haul.
> 
> I'll supplement my Hydratherma Naturals with whatever I might need and that'll be it.


 hmm i havent even begun to think about my fall regi lol. except that i think my hair will go back to being its normal self with not needing to be deep conditioned lol. 
the only stuff i have that i KNOW is for fall is my oyin hair dew and a few other lotions.


----------



## Loves Harmony

Sorry to hear that the conditioner going bad on you ladies...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> hmm i havent even begun to think about my fall regi lol. except that i think my hair will go back to being its normal self with not needing to be deep conditioned lol.
> *the only stuff i have that i KNOW is for fall is my oyin hair dew and a few other lotions*.


 
@chebaby Aww Yeah...it's about to be On Like Popcorn...Daddy's in Da' House! 

I forgot I got some Daddy too. So Far, My _Fall_ Lotions:

Claudie Satin
Komaza Shea
Darcy's Transitioning
Darcy's Shea
Hydratherma Lotion  
Big Daddy Dew


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Loves Harmony  Did you have/get any?  

Mine is fine (so far, I think).  I don't see any issues.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair I'm prepooing my hair and thinking about what to buy to cheer me up . 

I Think I will use CJ deep fix tomorrow instead of repair me; my hair feels a bit dry . This week I used up 8oz enso twisting pudding ( I have back ups ), 5 oz QB CTDG (I have 1 back up) , 8oz QB OHHB ( not a repurchase and no back up) ,6 oz HV whipped jelly (no back up and not a repurchase )


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby Aww Yeah...it's about to be On Like Popcorn...Daddy's in Da' House!
> 
> I forgot I got some Daddy too. So Far, My _Fall_ Lotions:
> 
> Claudie Satin
> Komaza Shea
> Darcy's Transitioning
> Darcy's Shea
> Hydratherma Lotion
> Big Daddy Dew


 i have 
komaza shea butter
the dew boo
enso aloe and marshmallo
enso hibiscus
enso blue malva


----------



## 13StepsAhead

This is really disappointing... I really liked the green conditioner. Oh well I'll just stick to what has been working


----------



## chebaby

13StepsAhead said:


> This is really disappointing... I really liked the green conditioner. Oh well I'll just stick to what has been working


 i didnt even get a chance to try it i call myself saving it


----------



## chebaby

when i use up a few things i want to try that cj leave in with the purple lable.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @robot. I haven't heard back from 'dem yet either.erplexed


 
Same here erplexed


----------



## 13StepsAhead

chebaby I got to use it once and tried to put it up until I used something else, guess I shoulda' just used at least one. I just hope I get my money back because something has to wrong with the formula and I don't need a replacement.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> i have
> komaza shea butter
> *the dew boo*
> enso aloe and marshmallo
> enso hibiscus
> *enso blue malva*


 
chebaby "Who Yo' Daddy Who Yo' Daddy Dew

I forgot I have about 4 bottles of Blue Malva  So, I need to add that to the Lotion List.


----------



## 13StepsAhead

chebaby said:


> when i use up a few things i want to try that cj leave in with the purple lable.


 
chebaby me too Marsha get 5 thumbs up and I don't even have 5 to give her, for her awesome products.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

chebaby said:


> i didnt even get a chance to try it i call myself saving it


 
Me too I had a few things opened and I didn't want to add another fearing spoilage; the irony.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

13StepsAhead  So, 13, you had "Mold" too?  Why am I the only one w/o Mold?

Wait Hol' Up:  Brownie518 Shay72 aluv didn't say nothing about mold

Where is divachyk?  I thought she was gone to check?


----------



## divachyk

Im coming slow upload from ph

Sent from my DROIDX


----------



## 13StepsAhead

13StepsAhead said:


> evening ladies  just got in from the gym and checked out my greenies and low and behold the opened jar had mold growing in it. The unopened jars had mold growing that I could see without opening the jar. Off to e-mail HV. I just want my monies back


 
IDareT'sHair girl, unfortunately I did.


----------



## robot.

Dayum.  That is way too many of us. Imagine how many they sold... I wonder how many other people are having this same issue.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby *"Who Yo' Daddy Who Yo' Daddy Dew*
> 
> I forgot I have about 4 bottles of Blue Malva So, I need to add that to the Lotion List.


 
i have to try the blue malva again because right now i dont know how i feel about it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I am literally Clutching My Pearls over this!  This is terrible.

All I can say is Wow!  Just Wow.

I'm speechless.  Especially since we were all waiting for it to "launch" So this means Imma stay on it Wednesday/Sunday until I use them up.


----------



## divachyk

I'm posting my pic as is (didn't resize) - I'm hustling trying to prepare dh's bday dinner as well as check on my greenie. lol He says we're ruthless and we go hard when our product ain't right. lol







I kinda think mine looks okay but not sure. I do have dark specs but I kinda think/thought that was just herbal goodness. What say you? If I need to take another pic, let me know...I'll do it after I get dinner to a good stable, web surfing point.

ETA: I know how everyone hates LARGE pics. Give me a pass today.

ETA: Resized pic.


----------



## chebaby

13StepsAhead said:


> evening ladies  just got in from the gym and checked out my greenies and low and behold the opened jar had mold growing in it. The unopened jars had mold growing that I could see without opening the jar. Off to e-mail HV. I just want my monies back


 what you mean you could see it without opening the jar? you could see it through the plastic along the sides or something?


----------



## chebaby

divachyk said:


> I'm posting my pic as is (didn't resize) - I'm hustling trying to prepare dh's bday dinner as well as check on my greenie. lol He says we're ruthless and we go hard when our product ain't right. lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I kinda think mine looks okay but not sure. I do have dark specs but I kinda think/thought that was just herbal goodness. What say you? If I need to take another pic, let me know...I'll do it after I get dinner to a good stable, web surfing point.


 i think yours is bad.
yesterday i said mine had herb specs in it and didnt think anything of it. last night when i checked it there is nothing in that conditioner that looks like herbs i dont know if they dissapeared or what lmao but they gone.
plus, is that a brown streak in your first jar i see? and to the top of your  first jar looks like black mold?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

divachyk  I don't see anything.erplexed  What do you think?


----------



## 13StepsAhead

chebaby said:


> what you mean you could see it without opening the jar? you could see it through the plastic along the sides or something?


 
chebaby The jar i have is clear and you could see the spores along side and on the bottom.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

13StepsAhead  I have 3 in Clear Jars and about 3 in Brown Jars.  

I have 2 Clear jars and 2 brown jars.


----------



## 13StepsAhead

here are pics from 1 unopened jar and the opened jar


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Lawd Ya'll Scurring Me! "Attack of the Giant Spores!"  ..

I ain't seenth nothin'.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

13StepsAhead  Yep.  That's Mold.

divachyk  Diva, you need delete them pics


----------



## 13StepsAhead

IDareT'sHair said:


> Lawd Ya'll Scurring Me! "Attack of the Giant Spores!"  ..
> 
> I ain't seenth nothin'.


I feel like they didn't even add a perservative. SMH how could it go bad that fast?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

13StepsAhead said:


> *I feel like they didn't even add a perservative. SMH how could it go bad that fast?*


 
13StepsAhead  When that happened to my BeeMine, She e-mailed me and told me she forgot to add the preservative.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Yall BJ better rectify this pronto. I feel sick


----------



## 13StepsAhead

IDareT'sHair said:


> @13StepsAhead When that happened to my BeeMine, She e-mailed me and told me she forgot to add the preservative.


 
What in da' hell, how you forget the preservative.... That's like the most important ingredient.


----------



## divachyk

chebaby - yes, it's dark specs in my product.
IDareT'sHair - I resized them on photobucket but shoot, how long does it take for the pic to reduce in size on the website. My phone takes some astronomically large photos!  To answer you, I truly didn't think anything was wrong with mine but as it was pointed out, I do have dark specs within my conditioner. 

It would be nice to hear from HairVeda on what should the greenie look like so I won't be getting all anxious and full of anxiety about if my product is bad!


----------



## Charz

Even if you can't see the mold or bacteria, it probably is still there. Better safe then sorry


----------



## Loves Harmony

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Loves Harmony Did you have/get any?
> 
> Mine is fine (so far, I think). I don't see any issues.


 
I was going to purchase some but i said i was going to wait to see some reviews. 

Well Enso Natural line did not agree with my hair. I sold/ gave away what i purchase beside the deep conditioner. I am going to try that tonight. Everything else made my hair feel like straw. I clarify my hair... tried it on wet, damp, and dry hair in none of the butter nor he hair milk or leave in moist my situation...  still on the hunt for a leave in. May go back to SSI Coco Creme leave in


----------



## 13StepsAhead

On another note spritzed my hair with QB mist and sealed with my oil mix. My NY&Co order shipped


----------



## IDareT'sHair

13StepsAhead  Yeah...I need another note right about now.......


----------



## Charz

Ya'll I love me some Curl Junkie. It is so worth the price.


----------



## divachyk

IDareT'sHair - I will be emailing HV and expressing my concern as I truly don't know what the greenie should/should not look like.


----------



## Charz

13StepsAhead lady you killed it with that NYandCo order! You the PJ queen! :bow:


----------



## 13StepsAhead

Charz you and me both CJ is the bomb.com the price is a non-issue for me because it performs great and a little goes a long way with all of her products.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

13StepsAhead said:


> *What in da' hell, how you forget the preservative.... That's like the most important ingredient.*


 
13StepsAhead  She admitted it.  She refunded my Money.  And she sent me another Jar.


----------



## 13StepsAhead

Charz said:


> @13StepsAhead lady you killed it with that NYandCo order! You the PJ queen! :bow:


 
 Charz girl I lurves me a good deal and that right there was an AWESOME deal. I remember when they had the buy one get one free pants event, I went buckwild in the store. But since I've been losing weight nothing fits and I felt like I deserved some new clothes


----------



## aluv

Hi Ladies!!  o.k. just checked my greenie and what little is left of the 1 open jar has black mold specs on the top.  The little bit in my bottle that I had outside the shower is o.k.  The other 3 jars are fine, but I had them in the fridge since I unpacked them.

Wow, I am really surprised at this and hope BJ starts sending e-mails to all of her buyers especially those who sent her an e-mail first.  this is very sad.


----------



## 13StepsAhead

IDareT'sHair said:


> @13StepsAhead She admitted it. She refunded my Money. And she sent me another Jar.


 
That's great CS, beacause a lot of companies wouldn't even admit to that.


----------



## chebaby

well im chucking the greenie tonight. i know mine is mold because its fuzzy and looks exactly like 13's pictures. and the color is a light green but there is this one spot of really bright green in the middle of the jar like a booger


----------



## aluv

chebaby said:


> well im chucking the greenie tonight. i know mine is mold because its fuzzy and looks exactly like 13's pictures. and the color is a light green but there is this one spot of really bright green in the middle of the jar* like a booger*


 
chebaby - at the bolded   I will have my son take a picture of my jar and send it to Hairveda.  Will wait for a response and see what she tells me about the other jars. 

Charz, you are so right, just cause I can't see the mold, doesn't mean it's not there.  Better safe, than sorry.  The last thing we all need is to develop some fungus on the scalp!!!!!


----------



## Loves Harmony

Well i am sad to announce my hair hate the deep conditioner as well from Enso Natural. i have an 8 oz of Cacao Curl Recovery Deep Conditioning that i can not use. If anyone would like to purchase or swap for it i am open ears.... The jar is still full. I took some off of the lid to do a patch test. My hair is crunchy and it feel like hay.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> well im chucking the greenie tonight. i know mine is mold because its fuzzy and looks exactly like 13's pictures. and the color is a light green but there is this *one spot of really bright green in the middle of the jar like a booger*


 
chebaby

.................  WHY??????? ..........


----------



## IDareT'sHair

So. Are Ya'll Tellin' Me I gotta' get rid of my "We Love Green"????????

With the.._just because you can't see mold doesn't mean it's not there_. Theory?


----------



## aluv

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> ................. WHY??????? ..........


 
IDareT'sHair -- there, there T.  You'll be alright.


----------



## chebaby

well it does look like a booger yall are silly.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> So. Are Ya'll Tellin' Me I gotta' get rid of my "We Love Green"????????
> 
> With the.._just because you can't see mold doesn't mean it's not there_. Theory?


----------



## aluv

IDareT'sHair said:


> So. Are Ya'll Tellin' Me I gotta' get rid of my "We Love Green"????????
> 
> With the.._just because you can't see mold doesn't mean it's not there_. Theory?


 
Even if it means mailing our jars back (at their expense) and getting a refund.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


>


 


aluv said:


> *Even if it means mailing our jars back (at their expense) and getting a refund*.


 
chebaby aluv  This is so wrong on so many levels.

I want my Green.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby @aluv This is so wrong on so many levels.
> 
> I want my Green.


 i wanna try the green


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I just wonder why HV ain't responding........yet?


----------



## 13StepsAhead

IDareT'sHair said:


> I just wonder why HV ain't responding........yet?


 
I bet they are getting flooded with e-mails, so they need to figure out what to do. If I don't hear back by tomorrow I'm gonna start giving my side eye.


----------



## 13StepsAhead

C'mon lurkers, don't just look share. What's up wit ya'll jars???


----------



## IDareT'sHair

13StepsAhead  I don't wanna hear from no lurkers. 

Them lurkers been gettin' on my nerves lately.


----------



## 13StepsAhead

IDareT'sHair said:


> @13StepsAhead I don't wanna hear from no lurkers.
> 
> *Them lurkers been gettin' on my nerves lately*.


 
 you ain't lied about that.


----------



## mkd

Oh noes at the green mold! Yuck!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

mkd  Gurl....I am heartbroken.


----------



## Charz

GUISE KHAN EYE HAF YO GUREEN CONDISHONOUR? MI BABEES NEEDZIT! I AINT GOTS NO MONNEEEE.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Charz said:


> GUISE KHAN EYE HAF YO GUREEN CONDISHONOUR? MI BABEES NEEDZIT! I AINT GOTS NO MONNEEEE.


 
Charz you're too much


----------



## Eisani

IDareT'sHair what u finna buy?


----------



## aluv

13StepsAhead said:


> I bet they are getting flooded with e-mails, so they need to figure out what to do. If I don't hear back by tomorrow I'm gonna start giving my side eye.


 
I just sent my e-mail with no picture, my son is not home yet. If I get no response by tomorrow, I am going to send picture and then start calling. They have got to respond to this situation WTH!!!


----------



## 13StepsAhead

Charz said:


> GUISE KHAN EYE HAF YO GUREEN CONDISHONOUR? MI BABEES NEEDZIT! I AINT GOTS NO MONNEEEE.


 
OMG


----------



## Charz

I think a 12 ounce bottle of curl junkie daily fix will last me two months, with me using it daily on my scalp and weekly on my scalp and hair. You really only need a little.


----------



## 13StepsAhead

Charz I will definitely last you.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I don't want to pitch my Greenies! 

Imma hold out.

Eisani  I got Camille Rose Hair Oil from: mynaturalhairstore


----------



## aluv

IDareT'sHair said:


> I don't want to pitch my Greenies!
> 
> Imma hold out.
> 
> IDareT'sHair -- Well, let's be optimistic.   Let's give BJ a chance to respond and see what's what.  We may not have to.


----------



## mkd

Sage is having a 30 percent off sale until Saturday.


----------



## chebaby

aluv said:


> IDareT'sHair said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't want to pitch my Greenies!
> 
> Imma hold out.
> 
> @IDareT'sHair -- Well, let's be optimistic.  Let's give BJ a chance to respond and see what's what. We may not have to.
> 
> 
> 
> yall being reaaaaallllll optimistic lmao. if i were yall i would toss them thangs like i was trying out for the local basket ball team you cant see it but its there. think about the fact that several people in this thread have mold yet they all look different. so maybe you cant see your mold yet but im sure its there.
Click to expand...


----------



## chebaby

mkd said:


> Sage is having a 30 percent off sale until Saturday.


 why you say that mkd???? why you do that knowing i said i wasnt buying nothing else.
let me go look.......


----------



## chebaby

ok they have nothing i want, my no buy is still safe


----------



## mkd

chebaby, I forgot to post the code. Its dnatural in all caps.


----------



## mkd

I don't want anything either Che.


----------



## chebaby

mkd said:


> @chebaby, I forgot to post the code. Its dnatural in all caps.


 oh no you didnt
if they still had curl junkie or i was still falling all over kbb i would get some of that.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby mkd I just got DB DC'er.  I got the Code from Fab.


----------



## 13StepsAhead

darn you mkd.... I will not buy, I will not buy.... I really want to try DB though... I will not buy, I will not buy....


----------



## IDareT'sHair

13StepsAhead 30% off 13


----------



## aluv

chebaby said:


> aluv said:
> 
> 
> 
> yall being reaaaaallllll optimistic lmao. if i were yall i would toss them thangs like i was trying out for the local basket ball team you cant see it but its there. think about the fact that several people in this thread have mold yet they all look different. so maybe you cant see your mold yet but im sure its there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chebaby - yeah, I guess you right. But, like T, I still can't believe this.  Not BJ!!!!  Dayham.  It's bad enough, you have to wait ages to get your stuff but then have it go bad in less than 2 weeks    Just wasn't expecting this, but it does happen.  Sorry T.  IDareT'sHair -- gonna have to do what we know we should do....
> 
> But, I want something for all the aggravation & disappointment.  BJ, if you reading this .....  WHAT's THE DEAL?????  Where's da e-mail response?
Click to expand...


----------



## 13StepsAhead

IDareT'sHair said:


> @13StepsAhead 30% off 13


 
IDareT'sHair  I won't do it...I really want to, but I'm not (unless BJ refunds my money)


----------



## IDareT'sHair

aluv  I'm still holding on to mine.  Imma see what Brownie518 thinks.

She was trying hers for the 1st time last night.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I. Can't. Do. It.  I. Wanna. Keep. My. "We. Love. Green."  Imma. wait. and. see. what. BJ. Say.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@chebaby Why Am I still Laughin' at you Trynin' out for the Basketball Team???

You are One Crazy Woman!


----------



## aluv

IDareT'sHair said:


> @aluv I'm still holding on to mine. Imma see what @Brownie518 thinks.
> 
> She was trying hers for the 1st time last night.


 
IDareT'sHair - Hey, where is Brownie?  I am curious to see what she thought about the product & if she has a problem also.

I guess we will all see what BJ says & does.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

aluv said:


> @IDareT'sHair - *Hey, where is Brownie? I am curious to see what she thought about the product & if she has a problem also.*
> 
> I guess we will all see what BJ says & does.


 
Brownie518  Welp.  I think she's off work tonight, so she's probably getting her Scalp Massaged.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby Why Am I still Laughin' at you Trynin' out for the Basketball Team???
> 
> You are One Crazy Woman!


  im just saying lmao


----------



## mkd

13StepsAhead, 30 off is a good sale


----------



## 13StepsAhead

mkd I know, but I still have 2 days to decide.


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## 13StepsAhead

My response from HV after I asked for a refund:

We are investigating the matter and we will get back to you within 24 hours. Thank you for bringing your concern to us, we appreciate it! Please be assured that we are working to resolve the issue ASAP. If you have any further questions and/or concerns, please feel free to email me, I will address them promptly!


Thanks!

Eta: I also sent pictures of the mold


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518  Welp.  I think she's off work tonight, so she's probably getting her Scalp Massaged.



Well, since you mentioned it, I did get a 'scalp massage' and then took a quick nap...

And after reading ya'lls posts, I did not try that Green. erplexed Mold gives me the willies. I don't see any but....


----------



## mkd

So 13StepsAhead, how do you feel about the response?


----------



## 13StepsAhead

mkd said:


> So 13StepsAhead, how do you feel about the response?



mkd I don't understand what they need to investigate if I showed the pictures with molded product. It's not like this product has been out for a while and I had for a long arse time. It's really simple in my opinion, just issue me a refund.

Eta: I like HV products and all, but I like my money better. In business you have to take some loses...
Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## mkd

Brownie518 said:


> Well, since you mentioned it, I did get a 'scalp massage' and then took a quick nap...
> 
> And after reading ya'lls posts, I did not try that Green. erplexed Mold gives me the willies. I don't see any but....



Brownie518, I know this wasn't intended to be funny but I am  at you being like hey all naw, I can't try the green.


----------



## mkd

13StepsAhead said:


> mkd I don't understand what they need to investigate if I showed the pictures with molded product. It's not like this product has been out for a while and I had for a long arse time. It's really simple in my opinion, just issue me a refund.
> 
> Eta: I like HV products and all, but I like my money better. In business you have to take some loses...
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



I feel the same way you do.  Multiple people in this thread alone have bad product...you messed something up.  Come off the money.


----------



## 13StepsAhead

mkd said:


> I feel the same way you do.  Multiple people in this thread alone have bad product...you messed something up.  Come off the money.



Seriously, put that ish on the P&L and call it a day. Sears takes anything back and they have customers like my grandmother who spends $$$  at any given moment. Simply put it's the cost of doing business.


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## aluv

Hi Ladies & Lurkers!!  Here is the response I received from Hairveda.

Hello,


Thank you for brining your concerns to us!After looking into the issue, we found that the conditioner ingredients (grasses and teas) combined with the heat during transport contributed to the product becoming unstable. We use a preservative in most of our water based formulations. The preservative used in We Love Green is “broad spectrum”. This means that it will prevent mold growth in many cosmetics, but it is not strong enough to withstand temperatures of over 100 degrees over a prolonged period of time.
During transit in June and July, temperatures soared to levels we were not anticipating, leaving your We Love Green conditioners vulnerable to mold growth. Gladly, our other products were not affected and remain stable. The grasses and herbs, combined with the water in this particular conditioner were exposed to temperatures beyond our control.We deeply regret any inconvenience you have experienced as a result. 
If you have any conditioner left, please discard the bottle. 
Because of this you have a $10 store credit for each We Love Green conditioner you’ve purchased. In addition you will also receive 30% off any 1 item and free shipping. This offer is valid on purchases made before December 31, 2011. Please contact us to redeem your discount and credit.
If we can help you further, please let us know. We’re always here for you and your hair.
Thanks!
BJ
Hairveda.com


----------



## mkd

@ aluv, that is a much better response.


----------



## Brownie518

mkd - I pulled it out and smelled and almost took the bait. But then I said if I use this tonight and tomorrow there's mold in it, I will flip the fk out. I'd be washing my hair for days. Nah, couldn't take that stress.


----------



## mkd

Brownie518 said:


> mkd - I pulled it out and smelled and almost took the bait. But then I said if I use this tonight and tomorrow there's mold in it, I will flip the fk out. I'd be washing my hair for days. Nah, couldn't take that stress.



 my flesh is crawling.


----------



## 13StepsAhead

No words, let me take my butt to sleep and deal with this in the morning. Have a wonderful night divas!


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## aluv

Brownie518 said:


> @mkd - I pulled it out and smelled and almost took the bait. But then I said if I use this tonight and tomorrow there's mold in it, I will flip the fk out. I'd be washing my hair for days. Nah, couldn't take that stress.


 
Brownie518, Did you send your e-mail yet?

mkd -- I can live with her response.  I am still disappointed with the entire situation though.


----------



## Brownie518

aluv - I'm about to do it now.


----------



## Eisani

mkd said:


> Sage is having a 30 percent off sale until Saturday.



Yea and out of everything  I want


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

aluv said:


> Hi Ladies & Lurkers!! Here is the response I received from Hairveda.
> 
> Hello,
> 
> 
> Thank you for brining your concerns to us!After looking into the issue, we found that the conditioner ingredients (grasses and teas) combined with the heat during transport contributed to the product becoming unstable. We use a preservative in most of our water based formulations. The preservative used in We Love Green is “broad spectrum”. This means that it will prevent mold growth in many cosmetics, but it is not strong enough to withstand temperatures of over 100 degrees over a prolonged period of time.
> During transit in June and July, temperatures soared to levels we were not anticipating, leaving your We Love Green conditioners vulnerable to mold growth. Gladly, our other products were not affected and remain stable. The grasses and herbs, combined with the water in this particular conditioner were exposed to temperatures beyond our control.We deeply regret any inconvenience you have experienced as a result.
> If you have any conditioner left, please discard the bottle.
> Because of this you have a $10 store credit for each We Love Green conditioner you’ve purchased. In addition you will also receive 30% off any 1 item and free shipping. This offer is valid on purchases made before December 31, 2011. Please contact us to redeem your discount and credit.
> If we can help you further, please let us know. We’re always here for you and your hair.
> Thanks!
> BJ
> Hairveda.com


 

This is the same response I got.


----------



## bronzebomb

Charz said:


> GUISE KHAN EYE HAF YO GUREEN CONDISHONOUR? MI BABEES NEEDZIT! I AINT GOTS NO MONNEEEE.


 
OK  I'm   girl you are stttoooopid. 



chebaby said:


> aluv said:
> 
> 
> 
> yall being reaaaaallllll optimistic lmao. if i were yall i would toss them thangs like i was trying out for the local basket ball team you cant see it but its there. think about the fact that several people in this thread have mold yet they all look different. so maybe you cant see your mold yet but im sure its there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't toss mine yet, just in case they wanted it back.  But I am!  I don't need anything to slow down my growth.
> 
> 
> 
> aluv said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chebaby said:
> 
> 
> 
> @chebaby - yeah, I guess you right. But, like T, I still can't believe this. Not BJ!!!! Dayham. It's bad enough, you have to wait ages to get your stuff but then have it go bad in less than 2 weeks  Just wasn't expecting this, but it does happen. Sorry T. @IDareT'sHair -- gonna have to do what we know we should do....
> 
> But, I want something for all the aggravation & disappointment. BJ, if you reading this ..... WHAT's THE DEAL????? Where's da e-mail response?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> NO!  you didn't throw the computer.  LOL, you are a little upset, huh?  Good companies rectify the situation.
> 
> 
> 
> aluv said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Ladies & Lurkers!! Here is the response I received from Hairveda.
> 
> Hello,
> 
> 
> Thank you for brining your concerns to us!After looking into the issue, we found that the conditioner ingredients (grasses and teas) combined with the heat during transport contributed to the product becoming unstable. We use a preservative in most of our water based formulations. The preservative used in We Love Green is “broad spectrum”. This means that it will prevent mold growth in many cosmetics, but it is not strong enough to withstand temperatures of over 100 degrees over a prolonged period of time.
> During transit in June and July, temperatures soared to levels we were not anticipating, leaving your We Love Green conditioners vulnerable to mold growth. Gladly, our other products were not affected and remain stable. The grasses and herbs, combined with the water in this particular conditioner were exposed to temperatures beyond our control.We deeply regret any inconvenience you have experienced as a result.
> If you have any conditioner left, please discard the bottle.
> Because of this you have a $10 store credit for each We Love Green conditioner you’ve purchased. In addition you will also receive 30% off any 1 item and free shipping. This offer is valid on purchases made before December 31, 2011. Please contact us to redeem your discount and credit.
> If we can help you further, please let us know. We’re always here for you and your hair.
> Thanks!
> BJ
> Hairveda.com
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am going to wait until it cools off...The temperatures were pretty hot.  I guess I'll have to wait until November to get my sitrinillah.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## hannan

Hey everyone !

 Wow, I'm glad everyone is getting their money back, even if it is store credit. Thanks for posting that aluv. I hope she sends a mass email to everyone that bought one or at least post it on the main page of the site.


----------



## robot.

Uh, no. I asked for a refund and I feel as though I should get what I asked for. I don't order too much or too often from Hairveda so I'm not gonna let that credit just sit there.


----------



## chebaby

i like their response. i mean there was a crazy heat wave. HOWEVER, if people ask for a refund give them the damn refund. some people will gladly take the $10 credit and 30% off and free shipping which i think is a great deal if you love HV products but others just want their money back.


----------



## bronzebomb

I want the $10 credit, 30% off and free shipping.


----------



## Imoan

What happens if you already use some of the  product already? I did not notice any mold but twigs and herbs, I actually liked it until a twig got in my eye(ouch) but when I seen some of the pictures posted on here I am like oh no, I pray I dont pull my scarf off tomorrow and find my hair falling out....


----------



## divachyk

I received the same msg. I responded requesting a refund + prorated shipping as well retaining the 30% offer. I don't have any HV product needs at the time and will likely not have any for quite sometime. Therefore, I feel it is in my best interest to seek a refund, not a store credit as the credit may expire without use. ETA: I will keep you informed with status when I hear back from HV.


----------



## Eisani

GRRR Why is Sage out of Ohm??? I want it.


----------



## 13StepsAhead

Morning ladies so they issued me a refund before I even had the chance to e-mail them back. ITA that if someone asks for a refund they should get it, but if someone wants the other deal so be it. Personally I wanted my monies and I'm glad I got it.


----------



## 13StepsAhead

welp ladies I broke down and ordered from sage   I got Komaza shea lotion, DB coconut capuacu pomade and DB pumpkin seed conditioner. I used the money that Naturalista cosmetics refunded me, so I technically I really didn't break my no-buy


----------



## Charz

Omg sage sells uncle funky's daughter!


----------



## 13StepsAhead

Charz said:


> Omg sage sells uncle funky's daughter!


 Charz, they're sold out of UFD's products I wanted to try


----------



## Charz

13StepsAhead

that sale is a disgrace


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Hey Girls, I got the same response from BJ. $10.00 Store Credit. Free Shipping yada, yada, yada.

Still not decided if I want it, or cash etc......erplexed

I need to e-mail her again.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Morning ladies. HV refunded my money and said I can still get 30% off my next order so I'm happy.


----------



## Charz

Do you ladies like Curl Junkie Curl Queen? On the sage site the uncle funky's daughter curl magic is now $29 bucks.


----------



## 13StepsAhead

Charz I haven't tried the curl queen yet. I have given up on wash n gos for a while; way too much effort for me. But if you get it please do a review on it


----------



## 13StepsAhead

IDareT'sHair said:


> Hey Girls, I got the same response from BJ. $10.00 Store Credit. Free Shipping yada, yada, yada.
> 
> Still not decided if I want it, or cash etc......erplexed
> 
> I need to e-mail her again.


 
like you said IDareT'sHair you're fully stocked on HV that money could be used elsewhere.


----------



## Charz

13StepsAhead



I don't do wash and goes, but I do wash and buns which yields a stretched out and defined style for me that is superior to a wash in go in regards to the look and the absence of tangles. I like to use gel to slick back my bun primarily and secondarily to aid in the clumpage of the rest of my hair.


----------



## Charz

Oh I'm going to be in NYC so hang out with some of my ratchet twitter followers this weekend so I am excited!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

13StepsAhead  I requested a "Refund"  *kicks rocks*  I just don't have the "Hair" Power to sustain a potential set-back.

I informed my 'buyer' what was going on and now am advising her to also possibly pitch hers.  

I will send her out a Jar of Jasmine as a replacement.

_*Cries Hard* _ I so want my "Green"


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @13StepsAhead I requested a "Refund" *kicks rocks* I just don't have the "Hair" Power to sustain a potential set-back.
> 
> I informed my 'buyer' what was going on and now am advising her to also possibly pitch hers.
> 
> I will send her out a Jar of Jasmine as a replacement.
> 
> _**Cries Hard** _I so want my "Green"


 
IDareT'sHair I really wanted to try it


----------



## 13StepsAhead

Charz said:


> Oh I'm going to be in NYC so hang out with some of my ratchet twitter followers this weekend so I am excited!


 
Charz have fun! I'm going to a Jazz nightclub/restaurant tomorrow in midtown, so If I see you I will say hey


----------



## bronzebomb

I am stocked with all the items I want from HV.  That mold issue bothers me and tends to make me not want to repurchase (personal preference).  Right now, I feel like a test dummy.  I could have gotten sick.  Black mold is the worst.  However, I love the Sitrinillah, so it's a suitable replacement.  I hope this is a base.

I went on Sage.com last night to see if I can get that Uncle Funky's Daughter...why have a 30% off sale and not have stuff in stock, like OHM and UFD????

Yep, my PJ'ism is wearing down.  Too many disappoinments.

chebaby I started my health kick too...maybe that's the next "additonal thread."    "How to make Healthy taste good."


----------



## 13StepsAhead

IDareT'sHair said:


> @13StepsAhead I requested a "Refund" *kicks rocks* I just don't have the "Hair" Power to sustain a potential set-back.
> 
> I informed my 'buyer' what was going on and now am advising her to also possibly pitch hers.
> 
> I will send her out a Jar of Jasmine as a replacement.
> 
> **Cries Hard* I so want my "Green*"


 
IDareT'sHair me too


----------



## 13StepsAhead

bronzebomb said:


> I am stocked with all the items I want from HV. That mold issue bothers me and tends to make me not want to repurchase (personal preference). *Right now, I feel like a test dummy*. I could have gotten sick. Black mold is the worst. However, I love the Sitrinillah, so it's a suitable replacement. I hope this is a base.
> 
> I went on Sage.com last night to see if I can get that Uncle Funky's Daughter...why have a 30% off sale and not have stuff in stock, like OHM and UFD????
> 
> *Yep, my PJ'ism is wearing down. Too many disappoinments*.
> 
> @chebaby I started my health kick too...maybe that's the next "additonal thread." "How to make Healthy taste good."


 
bronzebomb I'm starting to feel like this. Really, they have agencies that will test the durability and shelf life of your products. Invest the time and the money if you want to have a sustainable business.


----------



## Charz

13StepsAhead oops I mean next weekend! lol, well have fun at your jazz event! I love Jazz especially Victor Wooten <3


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Yall CJ gonna get my money; those products are no joke


----------



## bronzebomb

I'm thinking about the Curl Junkie Repair Me, Beauticurls Argan oil, and Aloe Fix.


----------



## divachyk

HV issued me a refund for the product only but didn't provide a prorated refund for shipment. The 30% offer was still extended to me. Overall, I'm pleased with the refund but disappointed in the product mishap. It makes me question all natural products. I never thought about the heat's impact on products. Just think, had I not been a part of the thread discussion, I would have used that product without second guessing the dark spots, unless of course they worsened enough to make me question.


----------



## chebaby

bronzebomb said:


> I am stocked with all the items I want from HV.  That mold issue bothers me and tends to make me not want to repurchase (personal preference).  Right now, I feel like a test dummy.  I could have gotten sick.  Black mold is the worst.  However, I love the Sitrinillah, so it's a suitable replacement.  I hope this is a base.
> 
> I went on Sage.com last night to see if I can get that Uncle Funky's Daughter...why have a 30% off sale and not have stuff in stock, like OHM and UFD????
> 
> Yep, my PJ'ism is wearing down.  Too many disappoinments.
> 
> @chebaby I started my health kick too...maybe that's the next "additonal thread."*    "How to make Healthy taste good."*


*
*well all i like is fish so im just gonna eat that and cut out all the fast food. for the past week ive been eating very light(i usually eat until im stuffed and then go back for more if i see someone else eating i love food) and its been so surprisingly easy. i drink a cup of soy milk with maca in the morning and it feels me up for hours. have you ever tried maca. it makes soy milk taste like a milkshake
then at night i drink soy milk with wheat grass. in between i drink a ton of water and eat fish and salads.

back to hair. i got bored so i took out my braids and today im gonna co wash with daily fix and follow up with repair me. then ill wash and go with direct leave in.


----------



## bronzebomb

divachyk said:


> HV issued me a refund for the product only but didn't provide a prorated refund for shipment. The 30% offer was still extended to me. Overall, I'm pleased with the refund but disappointed in the product mishap. It makes me question all natural products. I never thought about the heat's impact on products. Just think, had I not been a part of the thread discussion, I would have used that product without second guessing the dark spots, unless of course they worsened enough to make me question.


 
I ordered my Sitrinillah.  I guess I'm going to have to refrigerate my products that I like, and slowly get rid of all the other products.  I don't trust any of them now!

so Curl Junkie and Miss Jessie's are the only two lines with a manufacturer?

Oyin doesn't count, I get that freshly made! (Her stuff is stable, I heard her talk about this)



chebaby said:


> [/B]well all i like is fish so im just gonna eat that and cut out all the fast food. for the past week ive been eating very light(i usually eat until im stuffed and then go back for more if i see someone else eating i love food) and its been so surprisingly easy. i drink a cup of soy milk with maca in the morning and it feels me up for hours. have you ever tried maca. it makes soy milk taste like a milkshake
> then at night i drink soy milk with wheat grass. in between i drink a ton of water and eat fish and salads.
> 
> back to hair. i got bored so i took out my braids and today im gonna co wash with daily fix and follow up with repair me. then ill wash and go with direct leave in.


 
Nope, never tried maca, but it's worth a try.  Where do I get it?

I'm a foodie too.  I love rice and beans...I'm a old country gurl!

I'm told pescetarian eating helps fight cancer.  I'm converting.

I'm trying Curl Junkie this weekend.  I may do a full weave.  I may purchase a Mason Pearson comb.


----------



## Keshieshimmer

bronzebomb said:


> Nope, never tried maca, but it's worth a try. Where do I get it?


  Fair warning by Maca is supposed to increase your libido...and butt.


----------



## Charz

bronzebomb

Qhemet's products are tested by a chemist company and certified.


----------



## Charz

:sideeye:

.....


----------



## bronzebomb

Charz said:


> @bronzebomb
> 
> Qhemet's products are tested by a chemist company and certified.


 

Thanks!!!  I forgot about them.  I've had that line for a long time and I have reordered...never any problems.


----------



## chebaby

bronzebomb, i got my maca from whole foods. i read a lot about it and it does say its supposed to increase your libido but i aint notice that lol. im taking it to balance my hormones and i think its working because ive been taking it for 2 weeks and i started my cycle yesterday when i havent had one all year
i did read that it gives you a bigger butt but i read those on forums so i take that with a grain of salt.


----------



## Ese88

I'm upset that I didn't get to try my Claudie's before I get my hair braided tomorrow. I'm missing my hair already and I haven't even put them in yet. Hopefully I can keep them in for 8 weeks and then it will be my 1 year natural hair birthday
I clarified today with joico chelating shampoo and did a protein treatment with komaza protein. I deep conditioned with komaza olive under the dryer and I preferred this than the steamer because it didn't leave build up on my scalp. Then I detangled with HV 24/7 and put it in 8 braids to stretch for tomorrow. I moisturised with the dew & AOHC. My hair felt great and my breakage has greatly reduced. I think it would completely stop after 1 more mild protein use but I need to do my hair tomorrow because there is no other time this month I can do it and I'm tired of going to work looking a mess.
Can anyone recommend a spray of some sorts that has protein aswell. I think my hair needs it instead of just moisture. I'm really praying that my hair behaves when it comes time for take down. I don't wanna see a bunch of broken hairs


----------



## 13StepsAhead

Ese88 said:


> I'm upset that I didn't get to try my Claudie's before I get my hair braided tomorrow. I'm missing my hair already and I haven't even put them in yet. Hopefully I can keep them in for 8 weeks and then it will be my 1 year natural hair birthday
> I clarified today with joico chelating shampoo and did a protein treatment with komaza protein. I deep conditioned with komaza olive under the dryer and I preferred this than the steamer because it didn't leave build up on my scalp. Then I detangled with HV 24/7 and put it in 8 braids to stretch for tomorrow. I moisturised with the dew & AOHC. My hair felt great and my breakage has greatly reduced. I think it would completely stop after 1 more mild protein use but I need to do my hair tomorrow because there is no other time this month I can do it and I'm tired of going to work looking a mess.
> *Can anyone recommend a spray of some sorts that has protein aswell*. I think my hair needs it instead of just moisture. I'm really praying that my hair behaves when it comes time for take down. I don't wanna see a bunch of broken hairs


 
@Ese88 here is the one I used when I had senegalese twist in a year ago http://manentail.com/products/hair-strengthener/ It's pretty good and you can get it locally

ETA: It's not all natural, but at least it won't take 50 days to receive it and it won't sprout fungi.


----------



## Ese88

13StepsAhead said:


> @Ese88 here is the one I used when I had senegalese twist in a year ago http://manentail.com/products/hair-strengthener/ It's pretty good and you can get it locally
> 
> ETA: It's not all natural, but *at least it won't take 50 days to receive it and it won't sprout fungi.*


----------



## Ese88

13StepsAhead thanks girl, I'll give it a try. I have Claudie's braid spray but it's more moisture so I need something to alternate with


----------



## Eisani

Charz


----------



## myhair84

13StepsAhead said:


> C'mon lurkers, don't just look share. What's up wit ya'll jars???



I personally haven't purchased the Green conditioner and based on this issue, I won't either.

Sent from my HTC Glacier using HTC Glacier


----------



## Eisani

I'm feeling devlish today. Boo said my personality changrs when I'm not wearing a bun 

I went to the store on lunch and bought fresh fruit and nail polish  I'm content.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Charz IA Double Side-Eye: You already know I ain't feelin' it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Hey Ladies.  I have been so sad all day about HV and asking BJ for a Refund and all. 

Ya'll I just feel sad.

I'm sure she'll gets my Monnneeee back (and more), but this whole ordeal was really draining.

I cleansed my hair with ASIAN Cleansing Pudding and did an HV Acai Phyto Berry Cowash.  Will Steam with ButtersnBars (but I'd better look at it 1st).


----------



## Eisani

My NC memberPJ coworker is in the London office this week and next week. She emailed me and told me she's making a trip yo the Lush flagship store and is going to bring me back some goodies. Her exact words, "prepare to love me forever!" I can't wait!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I went back to Sage to Drown My Sorrows over "We Love Green" in their 3 Day 30% Sale so I got:

2 DB Deep Conditioners
1 DB Exlir
1 DB Pumpkin Seed Conditioner
1 DB Cleansing Conditioner


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby  I see Enso is Closed 8-3 through 8-8 for Restocking.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby I see Enso is Closed 8-3 through 8-8 for Restocking.


 really i didnt know that. well at least they know to close down instead of causing long waiting periods.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby  Yeah, so far their CS for the most part has been pretty good. 

Hopefully, they will just keep moving forward.

They've been getting a few 'Mixed' Reviews, but overall, they've been good.

I was just looking around for something to buy to get over being Distraught over HV


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I'm Steaming in that ButtersnBars DC'er.  Brownie518  hit me up if you have a Discount Code.

I tried SummerCrop but I guess it expired.erplexed


----------



## chebaby

T, you just reminded me i said i would use that butters n bars conditioner this weekend.


----------



## Minty

Happy Friday! So beautiful outside in the city today. Did a twistout with QB CocoaDetangler and some Apricot Seed Oil. 

Checking on that Sage sale though.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *T, you just reminded me i said i would use that butters n bars conditioner this weekend.*


 
I love that stuff, but it's so much like Henna (rubber gloves & all).  And you hafta' rinse for an eternity too  Just like Henna.  It's good.  

I am under the dryer now.

I pulled the rest of my Bear Fruit Hair and Stuck it in the Fridge.  Now, I'm tryna' figure out exactly what to refrigerate.



Minty said:


> *Checking on that Sage sale though.*


 
Minty that 30% is some good stuff right there.  And like chebaby said, "Shipping is Super Human"  My Stuff Shipped already.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

mkd  I mailed your envelope.  Please be on the Look-Out!  Should be there Monday.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby  When are you doing your Hair again and What are you Going to Use?


----------



## mkd

I will be on the lookout, thanks t!


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby When are you doing your Hair again and What are you Going to Use?


 if i co out tomorrow i plan on just co washing with honey hemp conditioner and doing a wash and go with direct leave in.

sunday i plan on pre pooing with something, shampooin with cd and then deep conditioning with a&s.
i feel like straightening my hair but i dont think i will. actually im positive i wont lol.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Tiiva Naturals has a 15% Back to School Sale.  Discount Code = 15 off

August 5th - 30th


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> if i co out tomorrow i plan on just co washing with honey hemp conditioner and doing a wash and go with direct leave in.
> 
> sunday i plan on pre pooing with something, shampooin with cd and then deep conditioning with a&s.
> i feel like straightening my hair but i dont think i will. actually im positive i wont lol.


 
chebaby  You've been doing your Hair alot.  When's the last time you Steamed?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ooops!  Before I forget:  Used up 1 Bear Fruit Hair Shine Rinse in:  Green Tea & Apple.  I have a back up or 2.

I'll be using the BFH Red Wine Shine rinse now.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby You've been doing your Hair alot. When's the last time you Steamed?


 shoot its been at least a month since the last time i steamed. it is way too hot to be sitting under a steamer here lol. plus im just lazy.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> shoot its been at least a month since the last time i steamed. it is way too hot to be sitting under a steamer here lol. plus im just lazy.


 
chebaby  Chile...You betta' Crank up that AC and "Go For What You Know"

_*gives side eye to $200 electric bill*_


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair - does buttersnbars usually put a discount card in their boxes? I didn't even check. Let me go look...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518 I know she does. Thanks Ms. B!

By the way: I am loving Hairitage Hydration's Soft & Creamy Horsetail Butter, Blackberry & Sage Moisturizer and the Calming Scalp Cream.

Shay72  Have you gotten your Stuff from Hairitage yet?


----------



## Brownie518

Nah, no discount card in my box...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I'm liking those little products from Hairitage Hydrations!

I guess I'm pretty much the Anti-Ltown. 

She hates just about errthang and I like just about errthang.


----------



## Eisani

Yall like Darcy's like that? I've only tried a couple things and liked nothing. 

I changed my phone number this evening and this man gets suspicious. Really? Not in the mood for foolishness.

ETA: Does Hairitage has a site you can order from, or is it just local?


----------



## Brownie518

Eisani said:


> Yall like Darcy's like that? I've only tried a couple things and liked nothing.
> 
> I changed my phone number this evening and this man gets suspicious. Really? Not in the mood for foolishness.
> 
> ETA: Does Hairitage has a site you can order from, or is it just local?



http://www.etsy.com/shop/HairitageHydration?ref=pr_shop_more


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Eisani said:


> *ETA: Does Hairitage has a site you can order from, or is it just local?*


 
Eisani  She's on Esty.


----------



## Eisani

Brownie518 said:


> http://www.etsy.com/shop/HairitageHydration?ref=pr_shop_more


Oh yea, I remember now. 

I'm going to pick me up a fish dinner. *Chris Rock voice* I sholl is hungray!


----------



## Shay72

My greenies had mold too.Just tossed them. Don't care enough to do anything about it. I hated that conditioner anyway.

IDareT'sHair
I got my stuff from Hairitage today.

I'm going to look at Sage bc I know they carry DB and UFD. I think ya'll said UFD is sold out already though .


----------



## Brownie518

Shay72 said:


> My greenies had mold too.Just tossed them. Don't care enough to do anything about it. I hated that conditioner anyway.
> 
> @IDareT'sHair
> I got my stuff from Hairitage today.
> 
> I'm going to look at Sage bc I know they carry DB and UFD. I think ya'll said UFD is sold out already though .



My Hairitage came today, also. One jar isn't labelled but I think its the Avocado Cloud. Well....! It smells too good.  Its very rich, so is the Blackberry Sage moisturizer.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72 said:


> My greenies had mold too.Just tossed them. Don't care enough to do anything about it. I hated that conditioner anyway.
> 
> @IDareT'sHair
> I got my stuff from Hairitage today.
> 
> I'm going to look at Sage bc I know they carry DB and UFD. I think ya'll said UFD is sold out already though .


 
@Shay72 Dang Shay, Yours too? I know you didn't care for it. Mine appeared to be fine, but everyone 'convinced' me just because you don't 'see' mold doesn't mean it's not there, so out it went.

I shol' did like it tho'. I bought 6-7 Jars, so..............


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *My Hairitage came today, also. One jar isn't labelled but I think its the Avocado Cloud. Well....! It smells too good.  Its very rich, so is the Blackberry Sage moisturizer.*


 
@Brownie518 And that Calming Scalp Cream is dabomb.com I immediately tried all 3 (which is something I never do) I just wanted to make sure I liked them.

I emailed her and told her she needs to list more things.  I got the Mango Cloud it should be coming soon.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518 And that Calming Scalp Cream is dabomb.com I immediately tried all 3 (which is something I never do) I just wanted to make sure I liked them.
> 
> I emailed her and told her she needs to list more things.  I got the Mango Cloud it should be coming soon.



Yeah, she does need to. You are too funny! 
That Mango Cloud does sound good, too. 

I need to not buy anything hair related for the rest of this month.


----------



## Shay72

Brownie518
I'm thinking Claudie's Normalizing Rinse is a acv rinse,correct? But how do you use the Normalizing Conditioner?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> Yeah, she does need to. You are too funny!
> That Mango Cloud does sound good, too.
> 
> *I need to not buy anything hair related for the rest of this month.*


 
Brownie518 Hmp.  Claudie be back Monday


----------



## Brownie518

Shay72 said:


> @Brownie518
> I'm thinking Claudie's Normalizing Rinse is a acv rinse,correct? But how do you use the Normalizing Conditioner?



Shay72 

Yeah it is.  

I use my Normalizing either as a final rinse for a few minutes or I'll add some to my DC if I'm feeling lazy. Usually as a final rinse, though.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518 *Hmp. Claudie be back Monday*


 i had to log back in from lurking because this is so funny
PUSHA!!!


----------



## Brownie518

chebaby said:


> i had to log back in from lurking because this is so funny
> PUSHA!!!



chebaby - Girl, you see that!!! 





...when is that Qhemet sale?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 chebaby  Well....She Will be back Monday. 

I'm just sayin'.

I think the QB Sale is End of the Month.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518 @chebaby  Well....She Will be back Monday.
> 
> I'm just sayin'.
> 
> I think the QB Sale is End of the Month.



I'm gonna have to try and leave Claudie alone for a minute (unless she has a sale ). I will probably get some Qhemet though. Get ready for fall.  Time is flying!!!

OT: this Butternsbars mask jar weighs a damn ton.


----------



## chebaby

Brownie518 said:


> @chebaby - *Girl, you see that!!!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...when is that Qhemet sale?


 you know she the ultimate pusha lmao


----------



## Brownie518

chebaby said:


> you know she the ultimate pusha lmao




shole is!!! 

Hey, Pusha T, how is that QB Conditioning Ghee?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *you know she the ultimate pusha lmao*


 


Brownie518 said:


> shole is!!!
> 
> *Hey, Pusha T, how is that QB Conditioning Ghee?*


 
chebaby Brownie518  Boff of Ya'll Wrong...

But hey now  I mean *pay now*.........

No, that Ghee is some good stuff.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby @Brownie518 Boff of Ya'll Wrong...
> 
> *But hey now I mean *pay now**.........
> 
> No, that Ghee is some good stuff.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


>


 
@chebaby Girl.......It's been a rough week. 

Black Mold & Spores 

Lawd!

I been beside myself all day.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518  B -- Please give me a quick review of the Camille Rose Oil.  Thanks


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby Girl.......It's been a rough week.
> 
> Black Mold & Spores
> 
> Lawd!
> 
> I been beside myself all day.


 girl i know!!! i been sitting here mad cause i wanted that conditioner. not enough to pluck off the mold and use it though


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> girl i know!!! i been sitting here mad cause i wanted that conditioner. not enough to pluck off the mold and use it though


 
chebaby  What makes it so hard for me to _'come to terms'_ is the You may not see it but it's there deal.erplexed

I'd feel better about dumping it, if I saw some creepy crawlies


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518  B -- Please give me a quick review of the Camille Rose Oil.  Thanks



I like it!  I've been putting it on my scalp and its keeping the itchies away. Feels good. I'm gonna use it to prepoo tomorrow, I think. 

How strong is the lavendar scent of that conditioning ghee?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> I like it!  I've been putting it on my scalp and its keeping the itchies away. Feels good. I'm gonna use it to prepoo tomorrow, I think.
> 
> *How strong is the lavendar scent of that conditioning ghee?*


 
Brownie518  Say What??? 

I didn't even know Lavender was in CTDG?  It smells like Skrait Coco-Butter to me.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby What makes it so hard for me to _'come to terms'_ is the You may not see it but it's there deal.erplexed
> 
> I'd feel better about dumping it, if I saw some creepy crawlies


 true i understand what you saying. but with me, once more than one person said they had problems i was like i dont need to take any chances. im just surprised at how fast they went.


----------



## chebaby

lavender is in the other ghee, not the detangling ghee.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518  Say What???
> 
> I didn't even know Lavender was in CTDG?  It smells like Skrait Coco-Butter to me.



The conditioning ghee I'm talking about.
The site says she improved the scent on 6/4 and that its scented with pure lavendar oil. Guess you got yours before that. I HATE lavender.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *lavender is in the other ghee, not the detangling ghee*.


 
Brownie518  Oh the Moringa....  It's pretty skrong.  

Don't you think chebaby?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *The site says she improved the scent on 6/4 and that its scented with pure lavendar oil. Guess you got yours before that. I HATE lavender. *


 
Brownie518  Honey...Lemme tell you, the one I had was Herbally & Lavender-rey.  All at the same time.

It was doing too much.  But I liked it.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518  Honey...Lemme tell you, the one I had was Herbally & Lavender-rey.  All at the same time.
> 
> It was doing too much.  But I liked it.



Hmph, I'll strike that one then. I can't take the chance that I'll be walking around smelling lavender all day. erplexed

I'll just get the Detangling and some Heavy cream.


----------



## chebaby

i hated the sent of the moringa ghee. i dont exactly remember how it smelled cause i took one sniff and sold it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby  Che, what did you think about the Moringa smell?  

You passed it to beauty and beauty passed it on to me.

Ya'll a Mess


----------



## Brownie518

chebaby said:


> i hated the sent of the moringa ghee. i dont exactly remember how it smelled cause i took one sniff and sold it.







IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby  Che, what did you think about the Moringa smell?
> 
> *You passed it to beauty and beauty passed it on to me*.
> 
> Ya'll a Mess


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby Che, what did you think about the Moringa smell?
> 
> You passed it to beauty and beauty passed it on to me.
> 
> Ya'll a Mess


  we do look to be quite a mess huh


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@chebaby Hmp. I guess since I'm the Anti-Ltown Ya'll just knew I'd like it.

"Just Give it to T...She like Errthang.".......


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby Hmp. I guess since I'm the Anti-Ltown Ya'll just knew I'd like it.
> 
> "Just Give it to T...She like Errthang.".......


 well you do lol.
qhemet aint never been that great for my hair. im kinda glad its not since its so popular, shoot during a sale you darn near gotta fight people to get one jar of something


----------



## Brownie518

chebaby said:


> well you do lol.
> qhemet aint never been that great for my hair. im kinda glad its not since its so popular, shoot during a sale you darn near gotta fight people to get one jar of something



So true and the last couple sales I think it was supposed to start at a certain time but didn't, right? I got tired and said f**k it. *shrug*


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I know.  

I ain't stayin' up till no 5 a.m. waiting on no 15% off.

I may be a Junkie but not that kind.

chebaby Brownie518


----------



## chebaby

Brownie518 said:


> So true and the last couple sales I think it was supposed to start at a certain time but didn't, right? I got tired and said f**k it. *shrug*


 


IDareT'sHair said:


> I know.
> 
> I ain't stayin' up till no 5 a.m. waiting on no 15% off.
> 
> I may be a Junkie but not that kind.
> 
> @chebaby @Brownie518


 i got the butter from the last sale just because it was new what a mess, ordering one thing.

im bored so i think im gonna whip up a batch of bentonight clay for my hair and face i hate mixing bentonight clay but i need to do something lmao.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@chebaby I gave that bentonite clay to msa (when she was on here). 

To get her to venture out from Coconut Oil & Wata

She said she wanted to try it (and I had it, of course) so I sent it to her.

It looked like to much work 

And..it looked like Cat Litter or something


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby I gave that bentonite clay to msa (when she was on here).
> 
> To get her to venture out from Coconut Oil & Wata
> 
> She said she wanted to try it (and I had it, of course) so I sent it to her.
> 
> It looked like to much work
> 
> And..it looked like Cat Litter or something


 girl i hate mixing that stuff. i like the results from it but it doesnt mix well like henna, it gets clumpy . 
but imma see if i can do something with it tonight. i need to find a funny movie to watch too lol. maybe ill pull out hang over.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *girl i hate mixing that stuff*. i like the results from it but it doesnt mix well like henna, it gets clumpy .
> but imma see if i can do something with it tonight. i need to find a funny movie to watch too lol. maybe ill pull out hang over.


 
@chebaby, Girl I bought it, looked in the container and threw it in the _"Not Gone Use"_ Pile. 

So, when msa said she wanted to try bentonite clay, I pulled it out and sent it to her

I would like to have some more BnB's DC'er tho'. I emailed them and told them that Discount Code is not working: SUMMERCROP. 

They gone email me back and say: _"Nickle that code is from 2 years ago"_  .......


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby, Girl I bought it, looked in the container and threw it in the _"Not Gone Use"_ Pile.
> 
> So, when msa said she wanted to try bentonite clay, I pulled it out and sent it to her
> 
> I would like to have some more BnB's DC'er tho'. I emailed them and told them that Discount Code is not working: SUMMERCROP.
> 
> They gone email me back and say:_*"Nickle that code is from 2 years ago*"_  .......


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


>


 
Brownie518  Gurl...I had 1 12 ounce Nourishing, 1 12 ounce of the Regular DC'er (Mud Masque) and 2 Conditioning Butter.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

_*cracks knuckles hard*_  Welp.  Claudie be back Monday

Brownie518


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby, Girl I bought it, looked in the container and threw it in the _"Not Gone Use"_ Pile.
> 
> So, when msa said she wanted to try bentonite clay, I pulled it out and sent it to her
> 
> I would like to have some more BnB's DC'er tho'. I emailed them and told them that Discount Code is not working: SUMMERCROP.
> 
> *They gone email me back and say: "Nickle that code is from 2 years ago"*  .......


 now THATS funny


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> _*cracks knuckles hard*_ Welp. Claudie be back Monday
> 
> @Brownie518


 PUSHA!!!!...........


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *now THATS funny*


 
chebaby  Tryna' roll up and use an expired coupon that was out last month.  

And Keep hitting paynowpaynowpaynowpaynow


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby  Hit "Apply Coupon"


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Okay, so I emailed Claudie one day last week for:

Isha
Quinoa #1
Mango Rinse
Daily Balancing Cream

That's it I think? In Jamaican Mango


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby Tryna' roll up and use an expired coupon that was out last month.
> 
> And Keep hitting paynowpaynowpaynowpaynow


 still practicing lmao.


----------



## Ltown

IDareT'sHair said:


> I'm liking those little products from Hairitage Hydrations!
> 
> I guess I'm pretty much the Anti-Ltown.
> 
> She hates just about errthang and I like just about errthang.



IDareT'sHair,  you are like the kid Mickey who eats everything.


----------



## Shay72

I got my giveaway prize in the mail yesterday too. Original Moxie Just Gel. Smells okay but the consistency is a little different. Maybe bc it's gel concentrate? IDK.

I went on Sage but had to leave bc it wasn't safe . I was bout to show my a$$. Gotta calm down before I order.

All of the Curly Kinks products I tried are big hits. I used the combo of Curl Refresh and Coil Jam on damp and on completely soaked hair and I  the results. I also used the Curl Refresh only and got 2nd day hair and I will get 3rd day hair today and possibly 4th day hair tomorrow. Perfect for the lazy person like me. Also I used the Satin Roots Leave In as a detangler on mostly dry hair with oil and it was good!That wasn't the plan. I was busy running my mouth on the phone with my friend so my hair dried. Today is the last day for the code so I will be repurchasing . Oh yeah the Curl Refresh goes on white but dries quickly and dries clear.

Disclaimer for the lurkers: I have tightly coiled 4a hair so my hair curls without product.


----------



## Ltown

Good morning PJ!  I'm sorry to hear about the molded greens,  that a rare from HV so i hope you all get reimburse.  I'm only do my hair once a week so i'm not nesr using up anything, i did use up hydratherma amino, won't repurchase too many others cheaper and bigger protein conditioners on hand.  I'm off to visit another college with dd, george mason its good that its not as hot this weekend.

Charz, i got to catch up with you while its cooler!


----------



## Shay72

I just tried Curl Refresh on dry hair and  I'm good to go. I'm bout to go into real lazy mode with my hair. I just got to where I felt like I was doing way too much.


----------



## 13StepsAhead

Morning divas! Was busy most if yesterday evening with the boo, so i didn't get to do anything with my hair.  Today I will be wash day  because I know this twist out does not look good.


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## natura87

I put my hair in twists. I have a small section left to go. I will leave these in for at least a week. I used Shea Moisture DTM and whipped SB on dry hair so a bit of my length is showing.


----------



## chebaby

did my hair last night and used up my daily fix and my enso cacao conditioner.

im about to co wash with curl junkie repair me and oyin honey hemp and do a wash and go with cj curl queen. hope i like it.


----------



## Minty

last night co-washed w/AO Rose Mosqueta and DC with Enso Cacao. 
Used QB CocoaDetangler as a leave in and sealed w/Pequi oil. I put my hair in braids so I can stop messing with it. I hope to get a few days out of them.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Evening D's! I was having innnanet problems all day. First the phone now the innanet. 

I have a service call in for Tuesday. So, chances are I'll be off & on. 

Just moisturized with Hairitage Blackberry & Sage. Something irritated my neck yesterday. 

I don't know if it was the soft & creamy Horsetail butter or that Scalp Cream. But I'm a little irritated on my neck.

I should finish some stuff up by Washday Wednesday.

Thought I might have some packages today, but no such luck.


----------



## aluv

Hello Ladies, Just popping in to say hello.  I see it's been quiet today so I hope everyone is enjoying the day. I am going to use my silk dreams haircare products in a few.  I posted in T's other weekend hair thread.

I have to work tomorrow, so just resting today and catching up on old NCIS episodes.


----------



## Ltown

IDareT'sHair said:


> Evening D's! I was having innnanet problems all day. First the phone now the innanet.
> 
> I have a service call in for Tuesday. So, chances are I'll be off & on.
> 
> Just moisturized with Hairitage Blackberry & Sage. Something irritated my neck yesterday.
> 
> I don't know if it was the soft & creamy Horsetail butter or that Scalp Cream. But I'm a little irritated on my neck.
> 
> I should finish some stuff up by Washday Wednesday.
> 
> Thought I might have some packages today, but no such luck.







IDareT'sHair,  i hope your neck be alright, check those products for citrus. I know you like smell good, but most of those products that have alot of herbs have citrus.


----------



## aluv

Ltown said:


> @IDareT'sHair, i hope your neck be alright, check those products for citrus. I know you like smell good, but most of those products that have alot of herbs have citrus.


 
IDareT'sHair, I was thinking the same about you being allergic to citrus products.  Wow, sorry to hear this.  Please be careful.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ltown said:


> @IDareT'sHair, *i hope your neck be alright, check those products for citrus.* I know you like smell good, but most of those products that have alot of herbs have citrus.


 
Ltown  Yeah, something in it doesn't agree with me.  I thought I did check for citrus.

The Calming Scalp Cream has _Lemon_ in it, but it's way down on the list.  I need to look at the Horsetail Butter.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Imma have _"Tenderoni"_ help me take this Fridge back tomorrow.  

I can't even lift it, so he will have to take it in his Truck.

So, we'll do that tomorrow.


----------



## Ltown

IDareT'sHair said:


> Ltown  Yeah, something in it doesn't agree with me.  I thought I did check for citrus.
> 
> The Calming Scalp Cream has _Lemon_ in it, but it's way down on the list.  I need to look at the Horsetail Butter.



IDareT'sHair, boo leave it alone or don't rub it too much it your hair or neck.   Remember i'm sensitive to citrus too and its down on jasmine avocado/silk list too but it can sting.  I use it but don't rub anymore and concentrate more on the ends then the scalp.


----------



## mkd

Hey everyone.  

I am trying to muster up the energy to wash and roller set my hair.  I really dont feel like it but I think I will.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ltown said:


> @IDareT'sHair, boo leave it alone or don't rub it too much it your hair or neck. Remember i'm sensitive to citrus too and its down on jasmine avocado/silk list too but it can sting. I use it but don't rub anymore and concentrate more on the ends then the scalp.


 
Ltown  I put some Calamine Lotion on it to help with the 'itching'.  

I put one of those on while under the dryer and it ran down my neck and now everywhere it ran, it's all irritated. 

I don't know which one is the culprit tho'.


----------



## Shay72

IDareT'sHair said:


> Evening D's! I was having innnanet problems all day. First the phone now the innanet.
> 
> I have a service call in for Tuesday. So, chances are I'll be off & on.
> 
> *Just moisturized with Hairitage Blackberry & Sage. Something irritated my neck yesterday*.
> 
> I don't know if it was the soft & creamy Horsetail butter or that Scalp Cream. But I'm a little irritated on my neck.
> 
> I should finish some stuff up by Washday Wednesday.
> 
> Thought I might have some packages today, but no such luck.


Yeah um I'm itching all over from using the horsetail bar I think. My scalp itches and then so does the rest of my body. I only put the horsetail cream on the length of my hair so I think it is the bar. The last time I felt like this was with those Natural Jenesis products. Let me check the ingredients on the bar.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72

Imma hafta' to e-mail her.


----------



## divachyk

Good Afternoon Peeps, hope you all had a great day! 

IDareT'sHair and Shay72 - feel better ladies.


----------



## Shay72

IDareT'sHair
I just sent her a message on etsy. I went to look at the listing for the bar and there isn't an ingredient list. She was quick to respond when I sent her a message before.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Shay72 I sent one too. 

But haven't heard back from her yet. It has to be the Horsetail OR that Calming Scalp Cream (for me).erplexed

It's good that you co-wash daily. You may get some relief. I'm tempted to rewash mine, but I hate all that Manipulation.

Imma see if it calms down. If not, I'll cowash tomorrow.

My neck is slightly broken out.  Hopefully, it won't spread.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ltown 13StepsAhead Minty (and others)

Has anyone tried to buy Jasmine off of Esty?


----------



## 13StepsAhead

Hey ladies so today was wash day. pre-pooed/detangled with AE semi-lindo conditioner, shampooed w/ Giovanni TTT, and DCed with steam using Tigi Head Shot. I'm so glad I finally used up that AE semi-lindo because that mess smelled like men's cologne, but it works so well. Tigi conditioners will always be a staple for me  haven't found one that my hair doesn't like so far.


----------



## 13StepsAhead

IDareT'sHair I haven't tried to YET. Need to use up some more of these hibiscus before I order more from her.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

13StepsAhead  I was just wondering if that Esty Site was "Active".erplexed

I guess I could hit "paynowpaynowpaynowpaynow" and Find Out Uh?..


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I hope the site is "Live" on Esty, if it is I may get a coupla' Cream Rinses.

This is the last day of the Sage Sale.


----------



## 13StepsAhead

IDareT'sHair said:


> 13StepsAhead  I was just wondering if that Esty Site was "Active".erplexed
> 
> I guess I could hit "paynowpaynowpaynowpaynow" and Find Out Uh?..



IDareT'sHair if you hit paynow let me know what happens.


----------



## Minty

no IDareT'sHair I haven't tried Jasmine's etsy. I snuggled up w/QB CocoaDetangler right now.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Minty Yeah, that CTDG is good.  Are you transitioning?  I hope you're staying relaxed......

I've been reading your posts and it kinda sounds like you are attempting to transition.

13StepsAhead  Nah....I'm scurrred to hit Pay Nah. And I wanna discount.


----------



## 13StepsAhead

i feel you IDareT'sHair it's hard to purchase at the original price when you're use to receiving such an awesome discount.  I hope her regular site comes back.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@13StepsAhead I hope SSI has either a "Back to School" or a "Labor Day" Sale. I want that Pomegrante Curl Quenching Conditioner.

ETA: Jasmine's Shipping is cheaper on Esty.


----------



## 13StepsAhead

IDareT'sHair the only thing I really liked from SSI was the marshmallow hair cream, but it's so small and I can find other things that cost about the same, but give me more product.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

13StepsAhead Yeah, it is only 4 ounces.  I thought I had found one in my Stash and the Jar was empty.

I just noticed Mozeke is back with a new & improved site.  No Discounts tho'.

I ain't buyin' nothing w/o a discount.


----------



## 13StepsAhead

IDareT'sHair said:


> 13StepsAhead Yeah, it is only 4 ounces.  I thought I had found one in my Stash and the Jar was empty.
> 
> I just noticed Mozeke is back with a new & improved site.  No Discounts tho'.
> 
> I ain't buyin' nothing w/o a discount.



IDareT'sHair I've never tried mozeke and doubt I will anytime soon. I'm really feeling CJ and QB right now. 

Also, my Sage order will be her either Monday or Tuesday

ETA: and if it's not on sale I'm not buyin a darn thang.


----------



## Ltown

IDareT'sHair said:


> Ltown 13StepsAhead Minty (and others)
> 
> Has anyone tried to buy Jasmine off of Esty?



IDareT'sHair, no i never order jasmines on esty and forgot that was open. I good with jasmine, unless she has fragrance free body stuff i'm good.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@13StepsAhead I've tried it and it is 'decent'. I've had a coupla' CS issues with her. Basically attitudinal. 

I was just out there lookin'.

After this thing with Hairitage Hydrations, I really may be done trying out New Vendors for the Year.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ltown said:


> @IDareT'sHair, no i never order jasmines on esty and forgot that was open. *I good with jasmine, unless she has fragrance free body stuff i'm good.*


 
Ltown She does.  Go Look Body Frostings B1 G1 Free.oke:


----------



## 13StepsAhead

IDareT'sHair said:


> @13StepsAhead I've tried it and it is 'decent'. I've had a coupla' CS issues with her. Basically *attitudinal*.
> 
> I was just out there lookin'.
> 
> After this thing with Hairitage Hydrations, I* really may be done trying out New Vendors for the Year*.



That kills me, how do you get an attitude with people who are keeping you in business.

Eta: yea me too, I'm good with the vendors I have now.


----------



## Ltown

IDareT'sHair, just check Jasmines open on esty bogo! But the location sat phili and we know she moved?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

13StepsAhead  Yeah, she clowned me a coupla' times. Oh Well (her loss).

Yeah, I think Enso will be the only _Newbie_ I've tried recently that will stick around going into the New Year.

I'm still waiting on that EndAll stuff to come out.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ltown  I know.erplexed That was confusing me too.  The Philly instead of TX. erplexed 

I emailed her via Esty and asked her was that "Active".  I'll let you know if I get a response.


----------



## Ltown

IDareT'sHair, with my eczema i don't take chance with skin products, they look yummy but too many additives.  I am going to email her to make sure esty is active and she didn't forget to update the site.


----------



## Ltown

IDareT'sHair said:


> Ltown  I know.erplexed That was confusing me too.  The Philly instead of TX. erplexed
> 
> I emailed her via Esty and asked her was that "Active".  I'll let you know if I get a response.


  great mind PJ think alike!


----------



## Minty

IDareT'sHair said:


> Minty Yeah, that CTDG is good.  Are you transitioning?  I hope you're staying relaxed......
> 
> I've been reading your posts and it kinda sounds like you are attempting to transition.
> 
> 13StepsAhead  Nah....I'm scurrred to hit Pay Nah. And I wanna discount.



Yea mama I'm not relaxing anymore. I got tub of relaxer over there giving me the side eye too. Hair thinning/low density runs on my mother's side of the family. I'm good now, but want to keep it that way. DH says I'm paranoid and I said it took him 10+ years before that spot got undeniably bald - yea but the barber said he wasn't thinning up there ummhmm. 

Ain't no need in growing if only the back half is WL. 

I like my natural texture - just not short and afro'y' so I'm planning on transitioning for a long while. I'm about 1" past APL right now and I don't intend on trimming. I'm thankful I don't get splits. 

sorry lovely.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Minty  May You have a Healthy Transition.  Hoping all Goes Well.


----------



## Minty

Thanks IDareT'sHair I'm sure I'll be in here hemmin' and hawin' once I hit that 3 month mark.  

I'm all for new vendors but from now on I'm only trying professional brands - you know one's that use chemists. My skin and follicles are too precious for me to be playing games with. As I Am Naturally is on my BF list.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Minty I feel you. ASIAN is nice. I'm enjoying it. 

I hope I won't have to wash again tomorrow. Entirely too much manipulation. So hopefully, things will settle down.


----------



## Minty

I think you should wash IDareT'sHair if its annoying your skin. If there is inflammation at the sight take a Benadryl too. 

wash in plaits


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I'm scurrred to turn off my Computer.  I may not be able to get back on.  My Cable Company said they don't have a Signal.  

So, I don't know how I even got on here tonight.

I don't want to lose contact.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Minty  Thanks I will take something.


----------



## Minty

do you have a wireless network? 

Maybe you are piggybacked onto another network


----------



## Minty

just put your comp. to sleep then. It won't keep your connection if its intermittent but it won't cut it off if its hanging on by a thread.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I will get up in the morning and Wash.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Minty said:


> *do you have a wireless network? *
> 
> *Maybe you are piggybacked onto another network*


 
@Minty Yeah I do. When they came out here to work on my Phone last week, the messed up my Wireless Connectivity.


----------



## Eisani

hey ladies. I see everyone is itching and going on...I hope yall get relief soon! I am so glad I twisted my hair last night. we went to the rib and jazz festival today and the humidity had my roots damp. Had I worn a twist out, it would have turned into a fro. Boo hates my hair in twists but honestly right now I dont care.  I used Ohm again. Idk why it took me a whole year to revisit, but Im glad I did! Now if Sage would just get more in stock


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72  Did You Hear from Hairitage?  She offered to change the ingredients etc....but I don't want to risk it.

I asked her to just send me some Avocado Cloud.  (it should be fairly harmless).


----------



## Shay72

IDareT'sHair
I did hear back from her. No citrus oil in the ingredients. Last time I had narrowed it down to grapefruit extract. I'm wondering if it is the peppermint and the amount she used. Peppermint is in both products. With the grapefruit it eventually went away like it never happened. My body just needed to get used to it.I told her I would lay off it for a few days and try one more time. Tomorrow is wash day so I will try out that Yucca & Horsetail Clarifying Poo sample from Enso.


----------



## divachyk

I'm doing a trial run with using a reconstructor weekly. I just recently ran out of Joico Kpak so I finally tried SSI Okra Reconstructor and loved it! I followed up with a DC. I will continue to use this weekly. Not sure if I like it enough to replace Joico Kpak. Time will tell.


----------



## Brownie518

I finished up that Camille Rose Algae mask. I'll get more of that eventually.


----------



## Shay72

I didn't participate in the Sage sale. I think that was best for me. The Curly Kinks sale has been extended through Monday.


----------



## Charz

I think that whenever this salonrus steamer dies on me I am gonna invest in a Pibbs steamer.


----------



## Minty

Charz that $1k one right? That baby looks nice.


----------



## Charz

Minty

Nah lady the 600 dollar one

http://www.google.com/m/products/de...=2cE-ToDSOMmZsQe2qJKoAg&ved=0CCQQ8wIwAw#prd:o


----------



## Minty

okay yes its a beauty.


----------



## chebaby

hey ladies. seem quiet around here today.
im about to drench my hair in evoo and then 30 minutes later top it off with claudies protein(that might be the end of that, im not sure) then ill shampoo with cd black vanilla and then condition and detangle with jasmines a&s.
then i will do my two braids with HV whipped ends, whipped gelly and naturalista butter on my ends.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Hey Ladies, I finally got on.  I've been trying all day. 

I can't wait until Tuesday's Service Call. Imma let 'em have it.

My neighbor's phone/internet has been out too. I don't know what's up with that. erplexed

@Shay72 I did end up washing my hair this a.m. with my Shampoo from my Dermatologist (yes, it was that _'itchy' _and I had to pull out the Big Guns). So, I put that Hairitage stuff up.

@Brownie518 Lemme know how it's working for you and I'll send you what I have left. I just can't/won't use it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Oh Yeah, I Steamed with Jasmine's Wild Strawberry in Avocado & Silk.  Very nice.

Nobody does 'scents' like Jasmine.


----------



## chebaby

i cant wait to use my jasmines today too T.
T, are you still itching or did the shampoo take care of it?


----------



## divachyk

Just saying hello ladies! Hope all is well with everyone. I tossed my Greenie's in the garbage because reality finally set in.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> i cant wait to use my jasmines today too T.
> *T, are you still itching or did the shampoo take care of it?*


 
chebaby

Yes, it worked fine.  Too bad I had to resort to using that.  When I pull that out I know 'it's bad'



divachyk said:


> Just saying hello ladies! Hope all is well with everyone. *I tossed my Greenie's in the garbage because reality finally set in*.


 
divachyk  I haven't.erplexed  I guess I'm still in DENIAL


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My Internet is in & out.  I was able to get some connectivity so I'm here (for now).erplexed

btw:  I heard back from Jasmine.  Yes, you can purchase her stuff on Esty.  I still need a little discount.  

I know the Shipping is way 'low' like 4 bucks & some change.  But I need a little motivation.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

divachyk  btw:  Yeah HV told me to "toss it"  so I will eventually.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

hannan & Others Tiiva Doubled their discount to 30%  Code = 30 off.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Stares into the Abyss........Claudie be back tomorrow.


----------



## La Colocha

Hi ladies, checking in real quick. I'm not getting time off next week like i thought i was, have to go in, in a bit. I told them people i am not a damn machine, so tired. I hope every one is ok and talk to yall sometime next week.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@La Colocha

Jasmine's Esty shop is up & runnin'.


----------



## Eisani

Yall give me some more scent suggestions.


----------



## Ltown

IDareT'sHair, hope you feel better.  I am lost without my internet so i feel you.  I'm on break from school another week, so watching criminal minds, crocheting a baby blanket, got to finidh before class start back up.  I have been cowashing don't like how my hair feels waxy but my hair less itchy, so used jasmines shea rinses, please give me some ideas of what conditioners that i can use for cowashing that won't make my hair waxy.  TIA!


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Hey ladies just saying "hi". IDareT'sHair I'm sorry to hear that you had a reaction to that product and I hope you're feeling better.


----------



## chebaby

Ltown, i know you like kckt. you can co wash with that and just leave it in.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair - which Hairitage product irritated you?


----------



## Brownie518

OH! Forgot to mention that I used the Enso Sea Buckthorn mask last night. It was nice, didn't wow me or anything. My hair felt/feels good, though. I think the CaCao seems a little more moisturizing. The Argan & Aloe shampoo I loved!! My hair felt very clean and silky like a mug!! So far, so good on that one.


----------



## chebaby

forgot to mention i used up a jar of jasmines a&s. i wasnt expecting that. the jar isnt as deep as i though lol. my hair felt rough after rinsing though thats the first time that happened. 
i didnt get a chance to do my protein though so next time i do my hair ill pre poo with claudies protein.
when i finish the claudies protein ill break my no buy and purchase the AO GPB because the only other protein i have is cj repair me which is so light for me i can use it as a leave in and it would be moisturizing for me lmao.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> Stares into the Abyss........Claudie be back tomorrow.


----------



## Brownie518

I rinsed with BFH Red Wine Grape Shine rinse and my hair is so shiny! I love it!

I haven't purchased from BFH in a minute...


----------



## 13StepsAhead

Evening ladies  I've been lurking all day. I re-did my twist using SM restorative conditioner because they were too big and I didn't like the way they came out. I really love that conditioner as a leave-in (never even tried it as a rinse-out).


----------



## hannan

Hey guys! 

Enso 20% off sale with code "restock" until 8/9.


----------



## 13StepsAhead

Morning Divas  
My hair is extremely soft from using the SM restorative conditioner.I keep touching it becasue my hair feels so pillowy soft  This stuff is def going on my staples list.


----------



## mkd

I really really love CJ smoothing lotion.  I feel like I need to start stockpiling it.  I am officially done with KBB SA.  I will use SSI coco cream leave in and CJ smoothing lotion instead.


----------



## mkd

Ltown, I have been using tresemme naturals to co wash and I like it.


----------



## natura87

Still in twists. I hate protective styling but I love retention. I will b BSL stretched around my Bday hopefully so I would like to retain as much as possible. I am just spritzing as needed with Shea Moisture C and H Moisture Mist.


----------



## 13StepsAhead

mkd said:


> I* really really love CJ smoothing lotion. I feel like I need to start stockpiling it.* I am officially done with KBB SA. I will use SSI coco cream leave in and CJ smoothing lotion instead.


 


natura87 said:


> *Still in twists.* I hate protective styling but I love retention. I will b BSL stretched around my Bday hopefully so I would like to retain as much as possible. I am just spritzing as needed with Shea Moisture C and H Moisture Mist.


 
mkd I lurve CJ smoothing lotion  I have back-ups fo' my back-ups 

natura87 do you have 2-strand twist? or are they weave twist? If your doing 2-starnd twists what's your reggie? My new reggie consist of me 2-strand twisting my hair weekly and bunning the twist, in hopes of retaining most of my growth so that I'm BSL by Jan of next year.


----------



## Keshieshimmer

Does anyone know if this Claudie's Hair Revitalizer will have a coupon code. I think I want to try:
Rejuvenating Hairline And Temple Balm 
Deep Moisturizing Conditioner 
Quinoa Coffee Hair Cream # 2


----------



## natura87

13StepsAhead said:


> mkd I lurve CJ smoothing lotion  I have back-ups fo' my back-ups
> 
> natura87 do you have 2-strand twist? or are they weave twist? If your doing 2-starnd twists what's your reggie? My new reggie consist of me 2-strand twisting my hair weekly and bunning the twist, in hopes of retaining most of my growth so that I'm BSL by Jan of next year.



I 2 strand twists usually with whatever tickles my fancy. I get massive shrinkage even with twists done on dry hair so I normally just let then hang however they please. I dont really have a set reggie for anything, I just go with the flow.


----------



## Charz




----------



## Ese88

I still hven't got my Claudie's this shipping/postman whatever is taking the p*ss


----------



## Charz

I'm getting a haircut and dye job in September. Like a 3-5 inch cut. I'm done growing it out. As long as I am SL unstretched I am content.


----------



## divachyk

Hey ladies! I'm just hanging low. Not buying much these days. Trying my best to be disciplined! Hope you all have a great day!


----------



## Minty

hey ladies.


----------



## Eisani

Charz said:


>



I see you lookin wit cha lookin a**


----------



## Eisani

I think I wanna go back to my ayurvedic regimen. Decisions...maybe I'll do it until October then Bkt for the fall.


----------



## Minty

I didn't want nothing from the Enso sale. I would have tried the shampoo, but it was $9 - the discount was $1.60 and the shipping was $10.50. Get the mess outta here with that. LOL


----------



## Ltown

I got that email from Enso too and like Minty the shipping is too much for one product. I'm good on supplies, I will try that tresame Mkd mention and that's only $3.00 on the ground!  I got so much I need to organized, I'm find  stuff over the place.


----------



## chebaby

hey ladies
so today i purchased AO GPB. as much as i love curl junkie, the repair me is sooooo light and only works for me if my hair has a good amount of protein and i just need a little. other wise repair me is just like moisture. ive never tried it on dry hair though, maybe itll be better that way.

next on my list to use up:
oyin honey hemp
cj smoothing lotion
jasmines shea rinse
ASIAN cleansing conditioner
giovanni sas
giovanni direct leave in
naturalista butter/leave in
HV whipped ends

i cant wait to use up the ASIAN so i can repurchase daily fix


----------



## chebaby

oh and ill be so glad when i finish this naturalista butter. normally i dont use stuff i dont like but i dont wanna throw it away. im feeling my hair right now and it does not feel good  i mean i used a lot of HV whipped ends which is yummy and using a little of this butter made my hair kinda hard. but then again my hair was kinda rough after i used the jasmines a&s for some reason.
i think i need a good shampoo(cd purifying) and then a good deep conditioning treatment.


----------



## 13StepsAhead

Hey ladies 
Just finished meeting with the recruiter and it went really well. Walking around NY with thus dang bum knee of mine was a nono my knee hurts even more. When I get back to Jersey I'm going to head to an emergency care center to see what's up with my knee; it's been almost a week and I still can't get to go 100% straight. 

Enso know they wrong for those high arse shipping prices. Im good on that. 

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## hannan

chebaby said:


> hey ladies
> so today i purchased AO GPB. as much as i love curl junkie, *the repair me is sooooo light and only works for me if my hair has a good amount of protein and i just need a little. other wise repair me is just like moisture.* ive never tried it on dry hair though, maybe itll be better that way.
> 
> next on my list to use up:
> oyin honey hemp
> cj smoothing lotion
> jasmines shea rinse
> ASIAN cleansing conditioner
> giovanni sas
> giovanni direct leave in
> naturalista butter/leave in
> HV whipped ends
> 
> i cant wait to use up the ASIAN so i can repurchase daily fix



chebaby  I decided I'm going to use that for moisture because I don't feel much protein in it. I added some protein filler to my jasmine's hibiscus dc last night for the first time and that was much better in terms of protein. My curls were poppin'.


----------



## chebaby

hannan said:


> @chebaby  I decided I'm going to use that for moisture because I don't feel much protein in it. I added some protein filler to my jasmine's hibiscus dc last night for the first time and that was much better in terms of protein. My curls were poppin'.


 yes girl, protein is the bomb for poppin curls
i also like repair me for the detaingling benefits but other than that its meh. i wont repurchase. now that i have my GPB im good to go.


----------



## chebaby

13, i hope your knee is fine and you feel better.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Hey Ladies, 'Puter still ackin' a fool, so I don't know how much time I have. I could get on _some_ yesterday, but couldn't Post.

@Brownie518 I think it was the Soft & Creamy Horsetail Butter and the Calming Scalp Cream. 

I will send those on to you. I think they gave me the 'itchies'. I have the Mango Cloud it just came today so we'll see.

@hannan Thanks for the Enso Code. I couldn't check out? I told them to invoice me so we'll see.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Charz Eisani  I was lurkin' at work and Ya'll too much. 

Ya'll tellin' the truff tho'


----------



## IDareT'sHair

We got the Fridge returned last night.  

My Sage came (Darcy Botanicals)and that other stuff from that Hairitage Hydration

chebaby  Hi Che, you better talk to me before I lose my connection


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Charz said:


>


 


Eisani said:


> I see you lookin wit cha lookin a**


 
Charz Eisani

See.  That's what I'm talmbout


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I've been Moisturizing with Afroveda's Ginger Root Pomade and Sealing with EVOO.  I will rotate the AV GRP & Claudie's Isha Cream and Seal with EVOO.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby I haven't heard a mumblin' werd from mynaturalhairstore.  

They tacky.

Lemme go to PayPal (while I'm still up) and tell them I want my money back.  

I bet they ship my stuff then.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Hi ladies. I'm DC'ing with the last bit of sitrinillah right now, I have backups. I also finished a daily fix and I have backups for this as well


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby I haven't heard a mumblin' werd from mynaturalhairstore.
> 
> They tacky.
> 
> Lemme go to PayPal (while I'm still up) and tell them I want my money back.
> 
> I bet they ship my stuff then.


 
they sent me a e-mail saying they have the mhc hair cream that i wanted and do i want them to save it for me. i didnt reply because i didnt see the email until 2 days later. but im like no, you said it was in stock when i first ordered and come to find out it wasnt in stock


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> We got the Fridge returned last night.
> 
> My Sage came (Darcy Botanicals)and that other stuff from that Hairitage Hydration
> 
> @chebaby Hi Che, you better talk to me before I lose my connection


 lmao im here
you making me want darcys now. i got a few things to use up and then im going to get the transitioning cream and another pumpkin conditioner. i already have one in my stash that i will pull out after i finish the stuff in my showe.


----------



## mkd

IDareT'sHair, I got the tiivia.  Thanks!!!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> lmao im here
> *you making me want darcys now*. i got a few things to use up and then im going to get the transitioning cream and another pumpkin conditioner. i already have one in my stash that i will pull out after i finish the stuff in my showe.


 
chebaby  Hi Che! 

Gurl...I don't know why I been haulin' DB like a Mad Woman. .....  I hope I like her Cleansing Conditioner.  

I can't wait to try the DC'er.  I got 2 based on your review.  I know I'll love it.



mkd said:


> @IDareT'sHair,* I got the tiivia. Thanks!!!!*


 
mkd  Hi Mk!  Give me your review when you try it.

Man I miss ya'll.  I feel so disconnected.


----------



## 13StepsAhead

chebaby said:


> 13, i hope your knee is fine and you feel better.


 
Thanks chebaby. I went tp the emergency care center and it must have been sick people/ G-hetto night up in that piece. I waited an hour before the nurse called me over and said would you mind coming in tomorrow (this lady must have been reading my mind)


IDareT'sHair said:


> We got the Fridge returned last night.
> 
> *My Sage came* (Darcy Botanicals)and that other stuff from that Hairitage Hydration
> 
> @chebaby Hi Che, you better talk to me before I lose my connection


 
Mine should be here tomorrow


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I did order some Enso and that Shipping is a Bear. I got it to 'process'. 

They gone hafta' work on them shipping charges. For Real tho'.

I got a 16 ounce Cleanser
1 8 ounce Milk & Honey
1 8 ounce Hibiscus Leave-In
1 4 ounce Pomade

Fall/Winter will be lotions, butters, creams & pomades

_*waiting on claudie's invoice*_


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby Hi Che!
> 
> Gurl...I don't know why I been haulin' DB like a Mad Woman. ..... I hope I like her Cleansing Conditioner.
> 
> I can't wait to try the DC'er. I got 2 based on your review. I know I'll love it.
> 
> 
> 
> @mkd Hi Mk! Give me your review when you try it.
> 
> Man I miss ya'll. I feel so disconnected.


 i heard the cleansing conditioner didnt feel cleansing at all but was just a conditioner and that it was great as a leave in lol.
but i know people use daily fix as a leave in too so.....


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> I did order some Enso and that Shipping is a Bear. I got it to 'process'.
> 
> They gone hafta' work on them shipping charges. For Real tho'.
> 
> I got a 16 ounce Cleanser
> 1 8 ounce Milk & Honey
> 1 8 ounce Hibiscus Leave-In
> 1 4 ounce Pomade
> 
> Fall/Winters will be lotions, butters, creams & pomades


 i havent tried the milk and honey cream yet but i think imma throw out this naturalista butter case it sucks and start using the milk and honey on my ends when i do my two braids.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *i heard the cleansing conditioner didnt feel cleansing at all but was just a conditioner and that it was great as a leave in lol.*
> *but i know people use daily fix as a leave in too so....*.


 
@chebaby Are you talmbout Darcy's or Enso's?  Remember, that's why I liked BFH's Cleansers (and you didn't) for that reason.  

I think ASIAN Coconut Cowash really cleanses tho'.  I have CJ Daily Cleansing Conditioner too.


----------



## 13StepsAhead

and My NY & co order came; I love the way all of the pants fit. Well except fo' dat size 0 I ordered. How in the hell did I make that mistake?  now I gotta go to the store and swap it out for the right size.


----------



## chebaby

13StepsAhead said:


> Thanks @chebaby. *I went tp the emergency care center and it must have been sick people/ G-hetto night up in that piece. *I waited an hour before the nurse called me over and said would you mind coming in tomorrow (this lady must have been reading my mind)
> 
> 
> Mine should be here tomorrow


 i thought that was the norm. it is around here. when i got in my car accident and went to the emergency room there were dirty babies running around. people pulling up a taple to eat their 3 piece chicken and fries. people talking loud on cell phones i was scared to sucked my teeth at the foolishness for fear id never leave the emergency room


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *they sent me a e-mail saying they have the mhc hair cream that i wanted and do i want them to save it for me. i didnt reply because i didnt see the email until 2 days later. but im like no, you said it was in stock when i first ordered and come to find out it wasnt in stock*


 
@chebaby Well I emailed them _Suckas_ via PayPal and told them if my Stuff didn't ship by Mid-Week I am requesting a REFUND

curlyhersheygirl @13StepsAhead Hi Ladies!


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby Are you talmbout Darcy's or Enso's? Remember, that's why I liked BFH's Cleansers (and you didn't) for that reason.
> 
> I think ASIAN Coconut Cowash really cleanses tho'. I have CJ Daily Cleansing Conditioner too.


 the darcys. it was a youtube video that said she felt like it didnt really clean but was a great leave in.


----------



## 13StepsAhead

Hey IDareT'sHair


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby Well I emailed them _Suckas_ via PayPal and told them if my Stuff didn't ship by Mid-Week I am requesting a REFUND
> 
> @curlyhersheygirl @13StepsAhead Hi Ladies!


 yea i had to email them 2x for my refund. infact they were the ones that asked me if i wanted a refund and i said yes. yet i had to email them a second time to actually get it


----------



## 13StepsAhead

chebaby said:


> yea *i had to email them 2x for my refund. infact they were the ones that asked me if i wanted a refund and i said yes. yet i had to email them a second time to actually get it*


 
Oh that is just Tackay


----------



## IDareT'sHair

13StepsAhead said:


> *Oh that is just Tackay*


 
@13StepsAhead It is. And they are. 

I don't know why in the Debil I took a chance & ordered from them again.erplexed *just the pj in me i guess*

I had to do the same thing the 1st time, ask for a refund and then they said: "Oh it shipped today" Durn Liars.

chebaby  Why did you Let Me Order from them Again?????


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair Hi T


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @13StepsAhead It is. And they are.
> 
> I don't know why in the Debil I took a chance & ordered from them again.erplexed *just the pj in me i guess*
> 
> I had to do the same thing the 1st time, ask for a refund and then they said: "Oh it shipped today" Durn Liars.
> 
> @chebaby *Why did you Let Me Order from them Again*?????


  gor i dont know but we know now. i will never order from them again. i never even hear people talking about them.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I Love the Way Sage Wraps Their Stuff.....ahhhhh It's So Beautiful.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl I see you Lovin' that Curl Junkie!

13StepsAhead  I hope your Recruiter finds something for you that you like.  

Another Friend of mine that had been out of work 1 year, just got a Nice Six-Figured Offer/Acceptance Letter on Friday.  She's in Banking I-T.

So, Stay Positive


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@chebaby When I get an envelope Imma send you 1/2 of this Afroveda Ginger Root Pomade. Maybe you can use it for something.

You were on to something about that EVOO. I have been dousing my hair in it lately and it feels amazing.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby When I get an envelope Imma send you 1/2 of this Afroveda Ginger Root Pomade. Maybe you can use it for something.
> 
> You were on to something about that EVOO. I have been dousing my hair in it lately and it feels amazing.


 thanx T. no rush. i have other butters and pomades. nine times outta ten imma use it on my ends.

evoo is the best. i always go back and forth between evoo and coconut oil on which i like best. right now im loving evoo.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby  Yeah, that EVOO has been doing me right. 

Glad I pulled it out.

I'm planning Wednesday's wash day.  I wrote it out at work today. 

It's in my purse.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby Yeah, that EVOO has been doing me right.
> 
> Glad I pulled it out.
> 
> I'm planning Wednesday's wash day. I wrote it out at work today.
> 
> It's in my purse.


 lmao at you writting it out at work.
i never write mine out because i always end up changing it at the last mine.
im def. going to use my claudie on dry hair for an hour sometime this week. if i have time to do it wednesday i will, if not then saturday. i have a b-day party to go to saturday so i might hold off and do it then so my hair can be looking right lol.
i know im gonna use cj honey butter as my leave in because that stuff keeps my hair soft and it has a slight hold like i likei have 2 jars so im good on this for a long while.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@chebaby I'll send the Pomade in a few when I mail @Brownie518 Hairitage Hydration.

So, I emailed her and told her something in one of those irritated my scalp/skin. She offered to leave out like the Peppermint & Tea Tree, and I told her that was okay and I wanted to just try her Avocado Cloud (it looked pretty 'safe' for me and to switch my entire order to Avocado Cloud). 

She responded with something like: _"Dang.....blah, blah, blah._

Uh...Dang?

Hmp. I coulda' just asked for a REFUND.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> lmao at you writting it out at work.
> i never write mine out because *i always end up changing it at the last mine.*
> im def. going to use my claudie on dry hair for an hour sometime this week. if i have time to do it wednesday i will, if not then saturday. i have a b-day party to go to saturday so i might hold off and do it then so my hair can be looking right lol.
> i know im gonna use cj honey butter as my leave in because that stuff keeps my hair soft and it has a slight hold like i likei have 2 jars so im good on this for a long while.


 

chebaby  Gurl...Me Too.


----------



## 13StepsAhead

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl I see you Lovin' that Curl Junkie!
> 
> @13StepsAhead I hope your Recruiter finds something for you that you like.
> 
> Another Friend of mine that had been out of work 1 year, just got a Nice Six-Figured Offer/Acceptance Letter on Friday. She's in Banking I-T.
> 
> So, Stay Positive


Thanks IDareT'sHair !


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@13StepsAhead It will happen. Trust Me.

First My Old Roommate from College & now my other friend.  

The Lawd came through for both of them in a Mighty Big Way.

_*falls out and fans after doing a brutha' franklin*_


----------



## Ltown

@13 StepsAhead, hope your knee problem not serious, and like T said, something better is coming.   

Yall see that Enso thread i know T did, we agree, i wouldn't want to be in the hair business with all the hair forums, you got to have thick skin.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Ltown I don't know the Young Lady, so I don't know what the 'controversy' is surrounding her (if any)?  

All I know, is she's been very nice to me. About changing my orders (ya'll know I'm high maintenance) and she has done whatever I've asked her concerning changing, combining whatever.

Just like BJ. I felt so terrible about that "Green" mishap. 

But she's a Great Seller and she treats her Customers right. _*with her slow shipping self*_ 

I got nothing but much LOVE for HV.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby I'll send the Pomade in a few when I mail @Brownie518 Hairitage Hydration.
> 
> So, I emailed her and told her something in one of those irritated my scalp/skin. She offered to leave out like the Peppermint & Tea Tree, and I told her that was okay and I wanted to just try her Avocado Cloud (it looked pretty 'safe' for me and to switch my entire order to Avocado Cloud).
> 
> She responded with something like: _"Dang.....blah, blah, blah._
> 
> Uh...Dang?
> 
> Hmp. I coulda' just asked for a REFUND.


 dangerplexed what kinda response is that???


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *dangerplexed what kinda response is that???*


 
@chebaby Uh??? You Tell Me??........

Here I am re-washing my hair after 2 days cause it's almost bout to be on FIYAH and hafta' pull out my Shampoo (and ya'll know how BAD I hate Shampoo) and the from the Dermatologist (at that), that's extremely drying.

And You gone write me back and say: "Dang etc.... 

Cause I ask you to change my order to all Avocado Clouds. Shoot, I coulda' asked for my Money back.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby Uh??? You Tell Me??........
> 
> Here I am re-washing my hair after 2 days cause it's almost bout to be on FIYAH and hafta' pull out my Shampoo (and ya'll know how BAD I hate Shampoo) and the from the Dermatologist (at that), that's extremely drying.
> 
> And You gone write me back and say: "Dang etc....
> 
> Cause I ask you to change my order to all Avocado Clouds.* Shoot, I coulda' asked for my Money back.*


 you know!!!! i woulda been like "on second thought......"


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *you know!!!! i woulda been like "on second thought......"*


 
chebaby  I was 'bout to say that & more... 

But my Computer went down.

Talmbout "Dang" to a Customer With an Itchy/Irritated Scalp.  

Them was bout to be Fightin' words.

Girl..she said:  "Dang"  I'm still trippin'


----------



## Ltown

IDareT'sHair said:


> chebaby  I was 'bout to say that & more...
> 
> But my Computer went down.
> 
> Talmbout "Dang" to a Customer With an Itchy/Irritated Scalp.
> 
> Them was bout to be Fightin' words.
> 
> Girl..she said:  "Dang"  I'm still trippin'




IDareT'sHair, this person don't know who she messing with You are the Product promoter around here, one bad thread from you and her darn esty is down  remember tiiva she made up for it.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby I was 'bout to say that & more...
> 
> But my Computer went down.
> 
> Talmbout *"Dang"* to a Customer With an Itchy/Irritated Scalp.
> 
> Them was bout to be Fightin' words.
> 
> Girl..she said: *"Dang"* I'm still trippin'


 every time you mention she said that im like and then cause she must not know


----------



## chebaby

Ltown said:


> @IDareT'sHair, this person don't know who she messing with You are the Product promoter around here, one bad thread from you and her darn esty is down remember tiiva she made up for it.


 you know!!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@chebaby @Ltown

Ya'll Silly

But "Dang" would Not be an Appropriate Response from someone who it's their 1st time buying from you. 

I would not expect that type of language nor that type of response (from a business owner). 

Unless she knew me personally and we could get down like that.

My head was the one takin' a beating with those "Itchy" Products.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby @Ltown
> 
> Ya'll Silly
> 
> *But "Dang" would Not be an Appropriate Response from someone who it's their 1st time buying from you*.
> 
> *I would not expect that type of language nor that type of response (from a business owner). *
> 
> Unless she knew me personally and we could get down like that.
> 
> My head was the one takin' a beating with those "Itchy" Products.


 that why i say she must not know. she probably one of those women who talk to everyone like they are her friends. or call everyone boo or baby i got cousines like that.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> that why i say she must not know. *she probably one of those women who talk to everyone like they are her friends. or call everyone boo or baby i got cousines like that.*


 
chebaby  Prolly Gurl.....


----------



## Ltown

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby @Ltown
> 
> Ya'll Silly
> 
> But "Dang" would Not be an Appropriate Response from someone who it's their 1st time buying from you.
> 
> I would not expect that type of language nor that type of response (from a business owner).
> 
> Unless she knew me personally and we could get down like that.
> 
> 
> My head was the one takin' a beating with those "Itchy" Products.





chebaby said:


> you know!!!






IDareT'sHair, chebaby,   You both know how i don't like nothing and after all the hair I lost,  homie don't play and ain't playing with folks messing with  my girl T either.     Just say the word!  she sound like tiiva when i told her about my problem


----------



## chebaby

Ltown said:


> @IDareT'sHair, @chebaby, You both know how i don't like nothing and after all the hair I lost, homie don't play and ain't playing with folks messing with my girl T either.  Just say the word! she sound like tiiva when i told her about my problem


 thats why i cant continue to buy from a lot of these new companies. i feel bad cause i want to support them but if they cant get their cs right, formulations down to a science and actually put all the ingredients on the lable then i cant get down with that. 
and i already dont put nothing on my scalp from fear so i know imma bug out if i use something that got me itching all over the place.


----------



## beautyaddict1913

Lol at "dang". Is John Frieda responding to customer complaints with "dang"...I didnt think so! "Us" need to get it together lol. I have had the busiest week of my life! And to make matters worse my aveyou order still isnt here...it was supposedly shipped on August 1 according to my email and I just tracked it and USPS said the shipper contacted them August 8 - ughh really? Hope it comes by Thursday but I am disappointed! I have an Enso cart made right now....I am soooo tempted to press pay now but I really dont need to! 
I am currently in my last weave until October....I may keep this another 2 or 3 weeks...just got it Thursday though...I blew my hair out before I got it weaved up and it was HUGE! My first time doing that since I straightened it last September! I bought a maxiglide last month but I realized how much I dont like my hair straight!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ltown chebaby  Thanks Ya'll for having my back.  I hope I like the Avocado stuff.  

I wanted to let her keep the Sale, because I really shoulda'/coulda' ask for my $ back.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

beautyaddict1913  Hi Beauty!

Yes.  She responded with "Dang"


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> thats why i cant continue to buy from a lot of these new companies. i feel bad cause i want to support them but if they cant get their cs right, formulations down to a science and actually put all the ingredients on the lable then i cant get down with that.
> and i already dont put nothing on my scalp from fear so i know imma bug out if i use something that got me itching all over the place.


 
@chebaby

Yeah, @Shay72 didn't put it on her Scalp and she said she was "Itchin'" all over. 

She said she just put it on the length of her.


----------



## chebaby

yea T, "dang" is a bit much for a business email.

hey @beautyaddict1913


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl I see you Lovin' that Curl Junkie!
> 
> @13StepsAhead I hope your Recruiter finds something for you that you like.
> 
> Another Friend of mine that had been out of work 1 year, just got a Nice Six-Figured Offer/Acceptance Letter on Friday. She's in Banking I-T.
> 
> So, Stay Positive


 
IDareT'sHair I'm really loving CJ right now. The products are really top notch I don't know why it took me so long to try them. I have a list ready for my birthday next week


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> @IDareT'sHair I'm really loving CJ right now. *The products are really top notch I don't know why it took me so long to try them. I have a list ready for my birthday next week *


 
curlyhersheygirl  Lawd Curly.  You too Much.

And I know you got a List too.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

WOW yall some folks need to go to business school. She used "Dang" really? come on that's not professional.
IDareT'sHair bless your heart that after all you've been through you wanted to try something else; I would've been like .


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl Lawd Curly. You too Much.
> 
> And I* know you got a List too*.


 
IDareT'sHair I sure do and leaving hints for DH and my sis too


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> WOW yall some folks need to go to business school. She used "Dang" really? come on that's not professional.
> @IDareT'sHair *bless your heart that after all you've been through you wanted to try something else; I would've been like *.


 
curlyhersheygirl  IK Curly.erplexed  I wanted her to keep "the $" so I chose to try something else in lieu of requesting a REFUND.

She had agreed to change the formulation(s).  I told her I had bad experiences with Citrus Oils & Rosemary etc... and she said it could be the Peppermint and/or the Tea Tree EO's and she could make it w/o it.  I think she also told Shay72 the same thing.

But I told her that was okay and I'd just like to change it to all Avocado Cloud Hair Cream and that when I got the: "Dang"


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl IK Curly.erplexed *I wanted her to keep "the $" so I chose to try something else in lieu of requesting a REFUND.*
> 
> She had agreed to change the formulation(s). I told her I had bad experiences with Citrus Oils & Rosemary etc... and she said it could be the Peppermint and/or the Tea Tree EO's and she could make it w/o it. I think she also told @Shay72 the same thing.
> 
> But I told her that was okay and I'd just like to change it to all Avocado Cloud Hair Cream and that when I got the: "Dang"


 
IDareT'sHair ok I see, that was really nice of you.


----------



## destine2grow

Hey ladies!!!

I just wanted to stop by and say hi!!! i miss you ladies but i am busy getting my kids ready for school! this is their last week before school start. i have a lot of catching up to do!

I hope all is well! I will chek back in soon!


----------



## divachyk

"Dang" is a word to be used behind closed doors not to directly to/with customers. smh


----------



## mkd

curlyhersheygirl, my birthday is next Thursday.  What day is yours on?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

divachyk  That's what I thought.erplexed  I could see if I was a regular long-term customer and we could 'get down like that' (when I gave her my review), but I had never bought anything from her before.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

destine2grow  Hi Destine.


----------



## Brownie518

Hey ladies!!!
I'm sitting here at work, hungry like a mug! My hair is still so shiny from that BFH Shine Rinse. I plan to use it again this week.

IDareT'sHair - Dang!! LOL!! I can't believe she said that. And thanks, but I'll pass on that Calming stuff. There was something about the ingredients in that that made me pause and think it might not agree with me. Thanks, though.


----------



## mkd

I bought some tea tree tingle conditioner from trader joes today to co wash with.


----------



## greenandchic

mkd said:


> I bought some tea tree tingle conditioner from trader joes today to co wash with.



My favorite cowash conditioner these days.  

If its not too late, I would like to join!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> Hey ladies!!!
> I'm sitting here at work, hungry like a mug! My hair is still so shiny from that BFH Shine Rinse. I plan to use it again this week.
> 
> @IDareT'sHair - Dang!! LOL!! I can't believe she said that. And thanks, but *I'll pass on that Calming stuff. There was something about the ingredients in that that made me pause and think it might not agree with me. *Thanks, though.


 
Brownie518  Hmp.

Imma still send you that Horsetail Butter.


----------



## mkd

greenandchic said:


> My favorite cowash conditioner these days.
> 
> If its not too late, I would like to join!



Great, I hope I like it! Welcome


----------



## Brownie518

greenandchic said:


> My favorite cowash conditioner these days.
> 
> If its not too late, I would like to join!



Welcome!!! 

You know how we get down in here, though, right???  We go for ours!!!!


----------



## Brownie518

Speaking of how we get down, I need to get my list and send Claudie an email. 

And I think I'll get some Hibiscus and A&S and Shea Rinse from Jasmine, too.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518  I did get a nice response from Dana.  

But I wish she woulda' gave me 30% I woulda' shut Esty down.

_*j/k*_


----------



## Charz

My laptop is in the shop so I'm surfing from my iPhone. Hey yall


----------



## hannan

Can you pick scents on all of Claudie's products? I've been eyeing her fotki for too long. 

Hey destine2grow !

13StepsAhead I hope the knee gets better!

Speaking of knees, Charz how are yours doing?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I don't know how I managed to Stay on So Long?  

I must be hooked in to a Neighbor's Wi-Fi

Hopefully, I'll be all straightened out tomorrow.  My Service call is between 5-7.


----------



## hannan

IDareT'sHair, do you have time warner?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

hannan  I don't even know where the "Scents" are listed.

I wish she'd gone & send me my Invoice.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

hannan said:


> @IDareT'sHair, do you have time warner?


 
hannan No.  Insight.  And they are suppose to 'deduct' the days my service has been screwed up from my bill.


----------



## hannan

IDareT'sHair They're all listed here: http://public.fotki.com/HairRevitalizer/

Have all of your products been unscented?


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518  I did get a nice response from Dana.
> 
> But I wish she woulda' gave me 30% I woulda' shut Esty down.
> 
> _*j/k*_



hmph, you know you are not even playing!!! I woulda, too!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

hannan said:


> @IDareT'sHair They're all listed here: http://public.fotki.com/HairRevitalizer/
> 
> *Have all of your products been unscented?*


 
hannan With the Exception of "Hello Sugar" I never really requested any particular 'scent'.  

She's been sending me what is basically non-scented or lightly scented vanilla smelling products.  

This time I requested Jamaican Paradise based on Brownie518 recommendation.  Other than that, I haven't messed with too many of her scents.erplexed



Brownie518 said:


> *hmph, you know you are not even playing!!!* I woulda, too!


 
Brownie518  Hush Girl  Especially now that you said the Shea Rinses are working great for your Hair.

I thought about emailing her back and asking for a discount, but she woulda' probably said:  This Nickle is always begging.....


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ya'll I'm worried about this last Enso Order I placed.erplexed

I hate to worry 'bout stuff like that


----------



## Ltown

Charz, you and IDareT'sHair, get those system fix, we can't have a shutdown up in here, the lurkers would not know what to do

Its Leo's  birthdays mkd, curlyhersheygirl, what do you have plan?  dd was last week we go to Red Lobster every year!


----------



## chebaby

Lawd, why did this African guy just tell me "im gonna get you 5 babies"


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> Ya'll I'm worried about this last Enso Order I placed.erplexed
> 
> I hate to worry 'bout stuff like that



IDareT'sHair - why, because of that thread? I checked it out. i've gotten 2 orders with no issues whatsoever, and pretty quick shipping, too. So, until I have an issue or see others having some, I'm good.  I'll def. be getting more of the Argan & Aloe cleanser.  And that serum.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *Lawd, why did this African guy just tell me "im gonna get you 5 babies"*


 
chebaby

Nas'Tay Thang.  He probably got them brutha' franklin moves


----------



## Brownie518

chebaby said:


> Lawd, why did this African guy just tell me "im gonna get you 5 babies"





Dang!! Why 5??


giggle: @ Dang!!)


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Nas'Tay Thang. He probably got them brutha' franklin moves


 i dont want no brutha franklin moves up and around me
he was like "you have babies?" i said no. he said "well thats good i want you to be me first baby mudda and i get you 5 babies"
i couldnt do nothing but lol and shake my head.


----------



## chebaby

Brownie518 said:


> Dang!! Why 5??
> 
> 
> giggle: @ Dang!!)


 he wants me to be his "American girlfriend" his words not mine lol.
with 5 babies i'd never have time to do my hair or chat on here


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> @IDareT'sHair -* why, because of that thread? I checked it out. i've gotten 2 orders with no issues whatsoever, and pretty quick shipping, too. So, until I have an issue or see others having some, I'm good.  I'll def. be getting more of the Argan & Aloe cleanser.  And that serum*.


 
@Brownie518 Well..Now You know there's a Sale today & tomorrow right 20%? Discount Code = restock. Not that I'm one to gossip & all.

Yeah, and I've had 5 or more orders without incident. I guess it just kinda bothered me that PayPal was no longer an 'option' until someone pointed out that Komaza doesn't do PP & I remembered MyHoneyChild doesn't do PayPal either.............erplexed


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @hannan With the Exception of "Hello Sugar" I never really requested any particular 'scent'.
> 
> She's been sending me what is basically non-scented or lightly scented vanilla smelling products.
> 
> This time I requested Jamaican Paradise based on @Brownie518 recommendation. Other than that, I haven't messed with too many of her scents.erplexed
> 
> 
> 
> @Brownie518 Hush Girl Especially now that you said the Shea Rinses are working great for your Hair.
> 
> I thought about emailing her back and asking for a discount, but she woulda' probably said: *This Nickle is always begging*.....


 thats the funniest thing all day


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby  These are some of the moves he gone do!

Watch Closely

http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&sour...99zDCQ&usg=AFQjCNEpKEoQ-a03zqVYjE7CXOIUSlHAhA


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby These are some of the moves he gone do!
> 
> Watch Closely
> 
> http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&sour...99zDCQ&usg=AFQjCNEpKEoQ-a03zqVYjE7CXOIUSlHAhA



im mad you said watch closely

i always get the crazy or weird or down right stupid guys lol. last guy i tried to give a chance was like "you still drive" i said yea. he said "oh you got yourself together" i was like fool err body drive now a days your standards low.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby  I still ain't heard nothing from that durn mynaturalhairstore.

They a slow hotmess.  I placed that wayyy before I placed that order with Sage.erplexed


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby I still ain't heard nothing from that durn mynaturalhairstore.
> 
> They a slow hotmess. I placed that wayyy before I placed that order with Sage.erplexed


  another one bites the dust


----------



## divachyk

Brownie518 said:


> @IDareT'sHair - why, because of that thread? I checked it out. i've gotten 2 orders with no issues whatsoever, and pretty quick shipping, too. So, until I have an issue or see others having some, I'm good.  I'll def. be getting more of the Argan & Aloe cleanser.  And that serum.





IDareT'sHair said:


> Ya'll I'm worried about this last Enso Order I placed.erplexed
> 
> I hate to worry 'bout stuff like that



IDareT'sHair: we've not had any issues to date, thus all should be good to go. No worries!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518  Check Your E-Mail Now.


----------



## divachyk

Ladies, I requested a hair trim but got a hair cut. Don't mean to sound like every other my hair is GAWN (gone) thread but um, sistah is having a little bit of withdrawal even if I had stringy length. Here's my post in RT:
http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?p=13965023#post13965023


----------



## IDareT'sHair

divachyk  I know Diva.  Imma pray that all goes well.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

divachyk  Nice Ends Diva!  Looks Good.


----------



## divachyk

IDareT'sHair: You'll be fine. Besides, you paid with paypal so if you don't get your goods, you can get your paper back!! Yes, of course you want your product but I want my money more. So with that, all well ends well with using paypal. Right right?


----------



## divachyk

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518  Check Your E-Mail Now.


Ut-oh, something doesn't sound too good with this one. My name is Bennett and I ain't in it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

divachyk said:


> @IDareT'sHair: You'll be fine. *Besides, you paid with paypal so if you don't get your goods, you can get your paper back!!* Yes, of course you want your product but I want my money more. *So with that, all well ends well with using paypal. Right right?*


 
divachyk  Nope.  PayPal was not an option today.erplexed


----------



## divachyk

IDareT'sHair said:


> @divachyk  Nope.  PayPal was not an option today.erplexed


Gasps for air, tells myself to breath slowly, regaining composure, let's think about this...(just giving you a hard time). I'm a previous banker so, we'll get you through this. You paid by credit card, though right? If so, you can place a dispute with your card and they will refund your money. They will make a valued attempt to work with the vendor to see if he/she will mail the product and carry through with the arrangement. If the vendor is unresponsive, then they will refund you the $$. Think it takes about 30 days but in the end, you will get your money and dispute filing is free (unless some random law recently passed indicating it's to be done with a charge).


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Lawd....I'm suckin' all the Juice outta somebody's Wi-Fi tonight.  

I need to go to bed.

Brownie518  Please go check your email STAT


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@divachyk Hopefully, there won't be any issues.

Thanks for doing a quick analysis of the situation.

Someone suggested that I "Cancel" but then I would be feeding into the drama and I don't know anything about past history, so I elected to keep my order in there.

We'll see.


----------



## divachyk

IDareT'sHair - anytime. Hopefully all is good. If you need some assistance, should something pop off, let me know and I'll gladly assist however I can.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

divachyk  You'll need to post a new Pic with your Sleek New Ends.


----------



## divachyk

IDareT'sHair said:


> @divachyk Hopefully, there won't be any issues.
> 
> Thanks for doing a quick analysis of the situation.
> 
> Someone suggested that I "Cancel" but then I would be feeding into the drama and I don't know anything about past history, so I elected to keep my order in there.
> 
> We'll see.


IDareT'sHair: 
Or, perhaps you cancel, send an email and indicate your preference is to pay via paypal and would like an invoice sent to your paypay addy. That way, you're not lying and not necessarily feeding into the drama. If you're like me, I prefer to use paypal for the safeguards it provides. 

Somebody check me: Am I losing my mind? I could have sworn I paid Enso via paypal when I purchased about a month ago?? Too lazy to look it up on paypal.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

divachyk  No, you're not Crazy.  It has always been via PayPal.

Like I said, MHC or Komaza doesn't do PayPal and I'm sure I can possibly think of a few others, I will give them the benefit of the doubt (this time).


----------



## divachyk

Alright T (IDareT'sHair) - I stopped being lazy and confirmed I paid them via PP on my order in Jul 2011. So, with that, that's another reason to indicate as a reason. PP was once offered but is no longer and that concerns you blah blah. Not meaning to put words in your mouth but it a way to dress up your rationale without sounding like you're falling into the hype.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Welp.  Imma 'bout to power down.  It's been fun Ladies.  

Hopefully, tomorrow, I'll be back in business with Full Innanet Service. 

Have a Blessed Night.


----------



## divachyk

IDareT'sHair said:


> @divachyk  No, you're not Crazy.  It has always been via PayPal.
> 
> Like I said, MHC or Komaza doesn't do PayPal and I'm sure I can possibly think of a few others, I will give them the benefit of the doubt (this time).


K, let's wait it out but we'll be on neighborhood watch.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

divachyk  I did email them about the fact that PP was no longer an Option, and asked why, but I did not "Cancel" my order.

I'll see if/when they respond what they say about that.


----------



## divachyk

IDareT'sHair and others - have a blessed night also. I'm about to play around on the cooking forum for a bit. I'm off the next three days celebrating our 13 wedding anniversary (Wed, 10 Aug). I should have taken the entire week off but ya know...gotta save some time for when we take our vacay to Vegas later in the year.


----------



## Eisani

chebaby said:


> im mad you said watch closely
> 
> i always get the crazy or weird or down right stupid guys lol. last guy i tried to give a chance was like* "you still drive" i said yea. he said "oh you got yourself together"* i was like fool err body drive now a days your standards low.


 This brought tears to my eyes before I even lol'd. Da hell? 

Yall clowned in here today. 

ETA" divachyk I made some szechuan shrimp today  I didn't make the sauce from scratch, but it was a quick and easy meal.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

divachyk said:


> @IDareT'sHair and others - have a blessed night also. I'm about to play around on the cooking forum for a bit. *I'm off the next three days celebrating our 13 wedding anniversary (Wed, 10 Aug)*. I should have taken the entire week off but ya know...gotta save some time for when we take our vacay to Vegas later in the year.


 
divachyk  Happy Anniversary!  WOW! 13 Years! 

For some reason I thought you were a_ Newlywed._

Enjoy!


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518 Well..Now You know there's a Sale today & tomorrow right 20%? Discount Code = restock. Not that I'm one to gossip & all.
> 
> Yeah, and I've had 5 or more orders without incident. I guess it just kinda bothered me that PayPal was no longer an 'option' until someone pointed out that Komaza doesn't do PP & I remembered MyHoneyChild doesn't do PayPal either.............erplexed



Paypal is no longer an option? Hmph, I don't like that at all. 

Umm, 5 or more orders, T?


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

mkd said:


> @curlyhersheygirl, *my birthday is next Thursday*. What day is yours on?


 
mkd OMG so is mine


----------



## Brownie518

chebaby said:


> im mad you said watch closely
> 
> i always get the crazy or weird or down right stupid guys lol. last guy i tried to give a chance was like *"you still drive" i said yea. he said "oh you got yourself together"* i was like fool err body drive now a days your standards low.



What in da hayull????


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518  Check Your E-Mail Now.



 .......


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

divachyk said:


> @IDareT'sHair and others - have a blessed night also. I'm about to play around on the cooking forum for a bit. I'm off the next three days celebrating our 13 wedding anniversary (Wed, 10 Aug). I should have taken the entire week off but ya know...gotta save some time for when we take our vacay to Vegas later in the year.


 
divachyk Congratulations and God's continued blessings on 13 years marriage. DH and I made 15 years July 14th.


----------



## Eisani

I have to run to the store to get bread at 11:15. What kind of mess is this? After that I'm calling it a night. Goodnight ladies! 

SN: Just on gp, I'm won't be ordering any more Enso


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Ltown said:


> @Charz, you and @IDareT'sHair, get those system fix, we can't have a shutdown up in here, the lurkers would not know what to do
> 
> Its Leo's birthdays @mkd, @curlyhersheygirl, what do you have plan? dd was last week we go to Red Lobster every year!


 
Ltown not sure yet. My sis and DH always plan something. So far all I know is that my sis and nephew will be here for the week so I guess i have to wait till she gets here Friday.


----------



## chebaby

i cant bring myself to purchase anymore enso either. shoot i just put some of my stuff on the exchange board.


----------



## Brownie518

chebaby - hey, you have the Double Detangler comb??


----------



## chebaby

Brownie518 said:


> @chebaby - hey, you have the Double Detangler comb??


 yea, i havent used it in a while though.


----------



## divachyk

Eisani - Shrimp sound yummy! I love seafood but dh doesn't. For his bday I made some wet batter chicken. Got the recipe from the cooking forum. I like going to upscale restaurants for my bday . Dude be like, we can stay at home and eat just as good. 

WITW, bread at 11:15? What you making?

curlyhersheygirl, thank you and Congrats to you!!!  May you and dh continue to receive God's blessings. 15 years is a beautiful thing. 




IDareT'sHair said:


> @divachyk  Happy Anniversary!  WOW! 13 Years!
> 
> For some reason I thought you were a_ Newlywed._
> 
> Enjoy!



IDareT'sHair, many folk think that because we act like it but we're not. I think I mentioned me started dating in middle school. 
Ah after all these years, I still madly love my


----------



## Minty

oh Hailllnaw IDareT'sHair. who dey messing with ~NO paypal~??? I don't know who that chick is, was, could be because I can't be patient reading nobody's blog of random 'ratch'dness.' But why the switch up if its all good? 

Another reason I ain't messin w/NO NEW VENDORS! Ever since that chick with the 5 and dime silk pillowcases I've been impatient and leery of these fly by night operations. 

Online-the new bootleg DVD.


----------



## Ltown

divachyk, congratulations to you and your hubby!  You definately deserve that vacation to Vegas!


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Good morning ladies. I just got caught up with all the Enso stuff and I'm so done; I'm sticking to QB , CJ and SSI that's it for me.


----------



## myhair84

Whelp, on that note, no Enso for me. I only use vendors that offer a paypal option. 

Sent from my HTC Glacier using HTC Glacier


----------



## natura87

Reading up on the SparklingFlame and Enso/Moptop fiasco's...its just a mess all around. I didnt think the hair game was that serious but apparently it is. Ya got people scamming and scheming to take a sista's hard earned monies. What is the world coming to?

Gonna take my twists out tomorrow. I just scheduled an interview the day before a much needed vacation with some college buddies.


----------



## natura87

curlyhersheygirl said:


> divachyk Congratulations and God's continued blessings on 13 years marriage. DH and I made 15 years July 14th.




Seriously?: Congrats!! Judging by your avvy I figured you were late twenties at the most.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

natura87 said:


> Seriously?: Congrats!! Judging by your avvy *I figured you were late twenties at the most*.


 
natura87 Thanks you made my day  I'll be 36 next week


----------



## divachyk

Morning Ladies! Have an excellent day!


----------



## 13StepsAhead

natura87 said:


> Reading up on the *SparklingFlame* and Enso/Moptop fiasco's...its just a mess all around. I didnt think the hair game was that serious but apparently it is. Ya got people scamming and scheming to take a sista's hard earned monies. What is the world coming to?
> 
> Gonna take my twists out tomorrow. I just scheduled an interview the day before a much needed vacation with some college buddies.


  I ain't hear bout' that one....


----------



## Minty

my boys get on my la'ast NERVE! Life is REAL. We don't have time to play games - go study chemistry. ugggh


----------



## mkd

curlyhersheygirl, how cool we have the same birthday!!!

yeah, I think I will pass on enso.  I am a little bit turned off if its true that this is like her 3rd internet start up.  I followed her blog and I really liked her.  I remember the earring fiasco and I pray that she wasn't making up her illness.  That would be really low.


----------



## divachyk

Call me stupid but I'm considering buying some Enso  That blue malva is lovely on my rollerset hair. The Enso flaxseed spritz has been shelved. That was a  for my hair. Gifting it to the dh. If he doesn't want it then it will be sold along with the Tiiva DC that's just chilling in the fridge.


----------



## chebaby

well i aint buying no darn enso until everything gets straightened out.

ive already put my stuff on the exchange board and it looks like ill be getting a sale.
i didnt put my curl quenching cream and milk and honey cream on there just in case its not her and i end up liking the stuff. i havent tried the milk and honey yet and only tried the curl quenching cream once on the back of my head.

my hair is still in my two braids although they looking raggedy cause i slept hard and my scarf came off.
tomorrow i will co wash with AO GPB. im so glad i repurchased this lovely conditioner


----------



## chebaby

divachyk, your hair is looking mighty nice


----------



## mkd

divachyk, your hair looks pretty!


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

mkd said:


> @curlyhersheygirl, how cool we have the same birthday!!!
> 
> yeah, I think I will pass on enso. I am a little bit turned off if its true that this is like her 3rd internet start up. I followed her blog and I really liked her. I remember the earring fiasco and I pray that she wasn't making up her illness. That would be really low.


 
mkd It's very cool .


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Evening Ladies....The Cable Folks just left.  I better be skrait now or Imma think about switching providers.

I received a very nice reply from Enso about why they stopped taking PayPal.  I am satisfied with their answer.

Just Moisturized with Hairitage Hydrations Mango Cloud Hair Cream (which is actually very nice. Dang! Dang! Dang!)  I'm still trippin' offa' that one.


----------



## Ltown

Good evening ladies!

curlyhersheygirl, congratulations to you too, and mkd! Anyone that is married over 5 year is a plus for me.    kiss and hugs to all the married ladies!

I like my Enso products but paypal is the only way i have ordered online with these vendors so far and you have backing by paypal if somethng goes wrong. 

I may look into getting hv moist 24/7 for cowashing down the road.

IDareT'sHair, glad you back in full force, now Charz got to get fix.

@Robot, have you amde anymore cowls?  I'm going to get started on my Steeler cowl.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ltown they said the "Authorized.Net" is the most trusted payment sites for on-line vendors and is more secure and trusted means for Check-out.

It said alot of other things as well about how secure payments are etc.......


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Ltown Thanks alot


----------



## Eisani

I'm feeling the urge to do a makeup haul. I just used my Zoya coupon, but I want something else. Its time to get my fall look together.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Eisani said:


> I'm feeling the urge to do a makeup haul. I just used *my Zoya coupon*, but I want something else. Its time to get my fall look together.


 
Eisani thanks for reminding me about this I need to use mine.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I think I'll co-wash tomorrow with Jessicurl Too Shea!  I got that on a _Swap_ with PrissPot.

Where is Priss anyway?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I think for QB Sale I'll get 2 Moringa's and a Sample size of OHHB.


----------



## 13StepsAhead

Hey divas! Hope you all had a wonderful day. Nothing going with my hair today. My dang sage order was supposed to be delivered, but the stankin mail person left a note at the door; this never happens. Im gonna leave a note for them to tell them to leave that package at the back door tomorrow because I don't have to be going up to the PO.


----------



## 13StepsAhead

IDareT'sHair said:


> I think for QB Sale I'll get 2 Moringa's and a Sample size of OHHB.



IDareT'sHair have you tried the ohhb? I got back ups fo' my back ups and I'll send you sample so u can decide if you really like it before the sale (just let me know).


----------



## IDareT'sHair

13StepsAhead  I HATE, HATE, HATE when they do that.

The only thing I'm waiting for is: Marie Dean (which I have not heard from...lemme PayPal them), mynaturalhairstore, Tiiva & Enso.  

My Tiiva shipped.


----------



## 13StepsAhead

IDareT'sHair said:


> 13StepsAhead  I HATE, HATE, HATE when they do that.
> 
> The only thing I'm waiting for is: Marie Dean (which I have not heard from...lemme PayPal them), mynaturalhairstore, Tiiva & Enso.
> 
> My Tiiva shipped.



IDareT'sHair me too even the UPS people left my NY &co order at the back door. Must've been someone new because USPS usually my ish at the front door.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

13StepsAhead said:


> @IDareT'sHair have you tried the ohhb? I got back ups fo' my back ups and I'll send you sample so u can decide if you really like it before the sale (just let me know).


 
13StepsAhead  Yes...I Lurves it.  Charz got me hooked on that one.



13StepsAhead said:


> @IDareT'sHair *me too even the UPS people left my NY &co order at the back door. Must've been someone new because USPS usually my ish at the front door*.


 
Gurl...They leaves mine errwhere......... 

That GE Refridge was sitting on the Front Porch (for the world to see)


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I emailed Marie Dean & MNHS again about the Status of my order.erplexed 

Glad all this is happening, so I can slow my roll with some of these Folks.

It's becoming a hassle to babysit my orders.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I feel like buying something. 

I don't know how long Claudie will be Out of Commission.

Oh well.  Lemme go look around.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Welp.  Marie Dean Claims my Order shipped yesterday.

chebaby  I still ain't heard a werd from 'my natural hair store' 

UGGRRRRHHH.  I am so ticked.


----------



## Minty

Um...what's OHHB? 

I'm waiting on QB sale, I don't know why - I got product.

I still have HV stuff. 24/7 moist and the amala cream rinse. Giving these to the boys.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Minty said:


> *Um...what's OHHB?*
> 
> I'm waiting on QB sale, I don't know why - I got product.
> 
> I still have HV stuff. 24/7 moist and the amala cream rinse. Giving these to the boys.


 
Minty Qhemet Biologics Olive Honey Hydrating Balm.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Does anyone know if Dana is coming back?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *Does anyone know if Dana is coming back?*


 
curlyhersheygirl  You have to go through Esty.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl You have to go through Esty.


 
IDareT'sHair Oh OK I didn't know she was also on etsy,thanks.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Double post


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl  Yep.  She explained to me it is a better deal than what she had on her Site.

I still haven't figured out how?  I might go in and get a coupla' Shea Rinses.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl Yep. She explained to me it is a better deal than what she had on her Site.
> 
> I still haven't figured out how? I might go in and get a coupla' *Shea Rinses*.


 
This is what I need. I'm on the site right now


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> Welp. Marie Dean Claims my Order shipped yesterday.
> 
> @chebaby I still ain't heard a werd from 'my natural hair store'
> 
> UGGRRRRHHH. I am so ticked.


 thats screwed up


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair, tell me why i just got an email from mynaturalhair store saying my order has shipped and then a second email telling me they now have the 2 items i wanted a few weeks ago in stock?
i checked my paypal account and no money was taken out so i dont know what they are talking about. they sent my refund through paypal so i dont think they can just take my money again and send the products right?
maybe they sent the first email by mistake.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

Lawd Lemme get my stuff from these people in 1 piece. 

The got issues.

I ain't got nothin' from them at all.erplexed


----------



## Brownie518

When is the Qhemet sale?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl  Curly:  Did you get anything (Jasmine)?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *When is the Qhemet sale?*


 
Brownie518  Later this month. 

I don't think a concrete actual "date" was ever mentioned.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518  Later this month.
> 
> I don't think a concrete actual "date" was ever mentioned.



Oh, okay.

Don't even think about buying out that Etsy shop either!!! I need a couple more Shea rinses, too!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518 Gurl...I done ask for a Discount.

She probably gone be like: Ninja please


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518  I still don't see how the Esty Shop beats Jasmine in pricing. 1 16 ounce Shea Rinse w/Shipping was $20.00.


----------



## 13StepsAhead

Hey ladies everything is good with the knee (no fractures, torn muscles etc.), just really bad swelling. I'm happy about that becasue knee problem run in my family; however, I will keep an eye on it it from here on out.

IDareT'sHair if Jasmine's gives up a discount let me know because I will be on it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

13StepsAhead  I will definitely let Ya'll Know.

Can somebody explain to me how the Esty Site is a better deal than Jasmine?  I can't figure out the math.erplexed


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518  I still don't see how the Esty Shop beats Jasmine in pricing. 1 16 ounce Shea Rinse w/Shipping was $20.00.




I noticed that the pricing for the sizes isn't consistent... I made my choices very carefully...


----------



## Minty

How are you using that QB Honey balm? On wet hair or dry?


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl Curly: Did you get anything (Jasmine)?


 IDareT'sHair not yet


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @13StepsAhead I will definitely let Ya'll Know.
> 
> Can somebody explain to me how the Esty Site is a better deal than Jasmine? I can't figure out the math.erplexed


 
I was wondering the same thing especially when the shipping varies depending on what you order 



Brownie518 said:


> I noticed that the pricing for the sizes isn't consistent... I made my choices very carefully...


 
I noticed this as well I'm .


----------



## 13StepsAhead

Minty said:


> How are you using that QB Honey balm? On wet hair or dry?


 Minty I use it on wet and dry hair, but it dependds on what style I'm going for. It's a great moisturizer, but you don't want to use too much because it can get greasey.


----------



## divachyk

Hey ladies, I won't be buying Enso either although I posted differently earlier. I will write down in my hair journal that Blue Malva is  and purchase when things are sorted out and/or I use up a few more items. I have plenty of moisturizers to hold me over until.

Eisani - I was at Dillard's and found Flowerbomb. At first, it was SOOOO strong when they spirtzed it on my arm. I truly thought this here is not gonna work. Kinda like it was gonna give me a headache. An hour later it mellowed out and became a softer smell. I think I might purchase it in the near future. 

hannan - was it you that requested I keep you posted on my Birchbox? My first box is due to ship out tomorrow. Can't wait!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I got Confused by all 'dem different prices.  

So, until somebody can explain it to me Imma hold on to my moneeee


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Minty I use it on Dry Hair.  Just a dab.  That's why I've only bought the Sample Sizes.  It last forever. 

Lawd....I don't know what I'd do with an 8 ounce Jar.


----------



## Shay72

Okay finally caught up  which of course means I ain't reading no Enso thread. I need a summary please . Besides no longer using Paypal what else is an issue? Look I'm really paranoid and for the longest time refused to use Paypal. Didn't feel I needed a go between. Finally had to because for certain vendors that's all they use.

The Seabuck Thorn & Horsetail Daily conditioner is meh. I had to actually cut that little sample bottle to get the conditioner out. Now ya'll know I love thiiiick conditioners but I need to be able to get it out. I quit using AO, Giovanni and refuse to purchase BFH because of packaging. I did all that and it was just okay. No thank you.

I did really like the Yucca & Horsetail Clarifying Poo. Got my hair & scalp right after the itchies.


----------



## hannan

Hiya everyone! 

I can't wait for the Qhemet sale. I haven't figured out what I want but I know I want some cocoa ghee, brbc, and honey balm. I haven't tried the cocoa yet. 

divachyk I don't think so. I'm ashamed to say I don't even know what a birchbox is . I'd like to know what it is though. Sounds exciting.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72  That Enso thread turned into a mess. 

I placed an order through their new on-line Merchant Authorized.Net

So, we'll see how it goes.  I hope I like the Sea Buckthorn Daily. And the S.Buckthorn DC'er.  Both are getting mixed reviews.

That Shampoo sounds good.  I think Brownie518 really liked the Argan one.


----------



## bronzebomb

my BEIJA-FLOR Naturals shipped today.  I hope the weather stay a little cool so it doesn't melt.

I'm in braids and a wig until the end of the year.  I'm going to see how long that lasts.  I look like Cleo (Queen Latifah in Set it off...)

Has anyone tried the New Creme of nature Shampoo...it's great!  I washed with it last night and this morning my hair was still very soft and did not feel stripped.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Dang Ya'll I guess I shoulda' majored in "Marketing"  what the what????


----------



## Minty

Really - that Argan CON?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Minty I think they have an Argan Shampoo. Lemme go see what the name is.

ETA:  Moroccan Argan & Aloe Shampoo.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby  Girl MNHS askin' me do I want a Refund. 

I told them Yell.  I'm so mad at them. 

Talmbout they waiting on the products to come in.  Why they have them listed "In Stock"


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby Girl MNHS askin' me do I want a Refund.
> 
> I told them Yell. I'm so mad at them.
> 
> Talmbout they waiting on the products to come in. Why they have them listed "In Stock"


 same exact problem i had. they are going to give you a refund and then when the products come in they are gonna send you an email constantly telling you how they have the items in stock now


----------



## divachyk

hannan said:


> Hiya everyone!
> 
> I can't wait for the Qhemet sale. I haven't figured out what I want but I know I want some cocoa ghee, brbc, and honey balm. I haven't tried the cocoa yet.
> 
> @divachyk I don't think so. I'm ashamed to say I don't even know what a birchbox is . I'd like to know what it is though. Sounds exciting.


hannan = it is a beauty website where you pay $10 month and you receive a number of high quality product samples.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Minty I think they have an Argan Shampoo. Lemme go see what the name is.
> 
> ETA: * Moroccan Argan & Aloe Shampoo*.



I love this!!!


----------



## 13StepsAhead

Good Morning Divas 

I hope everyone has a wonderful and blessed day! I've been a great mood everyday this week (which is unusual for me) and I can feel the blessings coming my way; I"m not in a rush, but I'm here waiting to recieve them whenever they come. Oh and that dang groupon is  burning a hole in my pocket.


----------



## La Colocha

Good morning ladies, checking in. Nothing going on with me. I am going to relax again, i don't know when but its going to happen. I am kind of scared and sad about it but the colochas are getting to be too much for me.


----------



## Charz

I think I am too scared to get my hair cut, I think Imma get a trim. Imma need someone to come with me though. I love my stylist, but I ain't playinnnnnn


----------



## Eisani

What yall doin? IDareT'sHair I'm glad to see you plan on slowing your roll with all the new and extra vendors. I know it's fun, but keep yo moniees for folks that know the value of their customers!


----------



## 13StepsAhead

I'm here thinking of my reggi for tonight; i think I may wash and re-twust my hair (for some reason I really feel like doing my hair erplexed


----------



## greenandchic

Just used up Garnier Fructis Pure Clean. 

Running low on conditioners now.   I have mostly Curl Junkie conditioners, a Sauve that I use in my henna mixes and Trader Joes for cowashing left.


----------



## Minty

afternoon lovlies. This week has been so excellent for me. You know that understanding that you aren't behind but an accumulation of those things/events/experiences lead up to something great. That's how I feel right now. 

I'm not doing anything to my hair today. Its still in flat twists. I hope it can last me till the end of the week.


----------



## divachyk

Good Afternoon Ladies! Happy 13th wedding anniversary to us!!!  Have a blessed day; I'll be back later tonight.


----------



## 13StepsAhead

Congrats divachyk that is so wonderful, but umm I don't expect you to be on later on tonight


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Hi Ladies....I'm still having Phone/Internet Issues! Can you believe it?erplexed 

UGH. I'm too through.

Anyway, I'm under my Mastex Heat Cap with Joico K-Pak. Will steam with Jasmine in a bit (Wild Strawberry).

Speaking of which, she has installed hairluv 10% at the Checkout.


----------



## 13StepsAhead

Hey @Idaret'shair OMG I can't believe you are still having those issues  time to start looking for a new provider. 

So tonight I think I will
- Co-cleanse with CJ Daily FIx
- DC with Tiiva
*may do an oil rinse*
- Use SM restorative conditioner as my leavi-in ans re-twist.


----------



## Eisani

divachyk said:


> Good Afternoon Ladies! Happy 13th wedding anniversary to us!!!  Have a blessed day; I'll be back later tonight.



I bet' not see you on here tonight 

IDareT'sHair  at that pm.


----------



## Charz

well i'm not gonna be buying no enso naturals.


----------



## 13StepsAhead

Omg so I'm siting on the train with the lady (she's white) and she has a horribly done infusion weave . The infusions start mid shaft, aren't the supposed to begin at the root? And I bet she paid $$$ for that


----------



## Ltown

Hello ladies!  divachyk!  Enjoy your day!
Charz, i feel you if you get you hair cut take a waitness or make sure there is two side mirrors, stylist always turn you away.  

I will be shampoo my hair today, its been a minute a that is usual for me but its working for the dermatitis.  I will use aubrey gpb.


----------



## divachyk

13StepsAhead said:


> Congrats @divachyk that is so wonderful, but umm I don't expect you to be on later on tonight





Eisani said:


> I bet' not see you on here tonight
> 
> @IDareT'sHair  at that pm.


@13StepsAhead and @Eisani - Hey ladies! Ahem, well, we took off several days to just chill and enjoy the moment. So technically, we've had plenty of time to well, you know, do that, then rest and well, you know do that some more. During moments of rest I check LHCF.


----------



## 13StepsAhead

divachyk now that's how you celebrate!


----------



## chebaby

hey ladies
i took my braids out last night. today i co washed with AO GPB and used a mix of giovanni direct and cj repair me as a leave in. my hair is soooooo soft right now. i didnt have time to actually do a protein treatment with claudie so thats why i used repair me as a leave in. my hair looks and feels amazing.

my local hair store is closing down. everything is 50% off in store. they have nothing i want because im all stocked. but i kinda knew they would close. there were never many customers in there and they werent in down town silver spring or the heart of DC like they should have been because thats where all the naturals are. i feel sad though i liked that store.
the online store will remain up though which is good.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@chebaby My Natural Hair Store issued me a Refund. *i'm still salty with them for saying they had that oil when they knew they were oos*

Anyway, I'm under the Steamer with Enso Naturals Cacao Deep Recovery Treatment Mask.

Yes, I said it: "ENSO NATURALS, ENSO NATURALS, ENSO NATURALS, ENSO NATURALS   

Pours out some Enso Naturals Blue Malva for all the Drama.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Eisani  and that was a _random pm._ 

That's why I said I guess I shoulda' majored in Marketing.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby My Natural Hair Store issued me a Refund. *i'm still salty with them for saying they had that oil when they knew they were oos*
> 
> Anyway, I'm under the Steamer with Enso Naturals Cacao Deep Recovery Treatment Mask.
> 
> Yes, I said it: "ENSO NATURALS, ENSO NATURALS, ENSO NATURALS, ENSO NATURALS
> 
> Pours out some Enso Naturals Blue Malva for all the Drama.


 mynaturalhairstore is a hot mess. i mean you dont even tell people stuff is OOS, you just take the money and send half the order, or make them wait until the stuff comes in a mess.

im getting rid of all my enso stuff


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@chebaby I saw where you are getting rid of your Enso Stuff.  

I don't know anything about the previous Jewerly Scandal etc.......

It works for me and Imma keep using it. 

I may OR may not repurchase, but I am keeping/using what I already have.

And if they come out with something new I want to buy/try, I'm buying it.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby I saw where you are getting rid of your Enso Stuff.
> 
> I don't know anything about the previous Jewerly Scandal etc.......
> 
> It works for me and Imma keep using it.
> 
> I may OR may not repurchase, but I am keeping/using what I already have.
> 
> And if they come out with something new I want to buy/try, I'm buying it.


 i understand. the products are pretty good.
but i cant get down with it knowing that if this is the same person(and i believe it is) that she has scammed people several times before this thread. i mean the stuff they have on this girl is just too much.
and like ive always said, i purchase from these companies because i want to support them, not because i need them and if i feel like i cant trust you then its over. 
and before this came out i said it was odd how they were talking about coming out with products in a matter of weeks just because you asked. i dont believe it was just a co-winky-dink and they already had the stuff in the making. so how are they testing this stuff?
i need to save my pennies anyway


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@chebaby I know Che. You've been suspect for awhile (about them). 

I understand. 

But Imma keep my stuff and use it. And I know I'll never get what I want out of it for those Larger 16 ounce Jars/Bottles, so that's not an option for me.erplexed

What is an option tho' is whether I continue to buy.  

And I may and I may not. I'd buy from Afroveda again if the Sale is Right.

Like I was tryna' get that Papaya Souffle but the price was too far-fetched after shipping.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby I know Che. You've been suspect for awhile (about them).
> 
> I understand.
> 
> But Imma keep my stuff and use it. And I know I'll never get what I want out of it for those Larger 16 ounce Jars/Bottles, so that's not an option for me.erplexed
> 
> What is an option tho' is whether I continue to buy.
> 
> And I may and I may not. I'd buy from Afroveda again if the Sale is Right.
> 
> Like I was tryna' get that Papaya Souffle but the price was too far-fetched after shipping.


 i certainly understand that because its hard to make what you paid back. esp. since when people buy on here they exspect a discount.
whatever i cant sell i will  use because i refuse to throw it away but i def. wont repurchase.


----------



## Ltown

chebaby, do you have a sale?  With all the drama, bad talk i would be surprise is anyone want any.  I'm going to use mine, never had dealing with her.  Everyone can state their opinion, their right.  I'm drama free chic, if i get burned i move on, like tiiva no more dealing or conversations, it doesn't make me feel better.  I'm surprise the mod has not shut it down, life too short to be mad forever!  

IDareT'sHair, how's your neck?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> i certainly understand that because its hard to make what you paid back. esp. since when people buy on here they exspect a discount.
> *whatever i cant sell i will use because i refuse to throw it away but i def. wont repurchase.*


 
chebaby  Yeah, Your Profit (what little there are to begin with) take a Beating Shipping Liters, 16 ounces etc.....

It's just cheapa' to keepa'

re: bolded  I have so much Stuff including this last order, I'm good on it for a while.  

But if/when they come out with a Protein or Reconstructor I may purchase it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ltown said:


> @chebaby, do you have a sale? With all the drama, bad talk i would be surprise is anyone want any. *I'm going to use mine, never had dealing with her. Everyone can state their opinion, their right. I'm drama free chic*, *if i get burned i move on,* like tiiva no more dealing or conversations, it doesn't make me feel better. I'm surprise the mod has not shut it down,* life too short to be mad forever!*
> 
> @IDareT'sHair, *how's your neck?*


 

Ltown I agree with this entire post L.  I didn't have any dealings with Jewerly-Gate and Life is too short for all that drama.  I can't get down with that like that.  (I refuse to).

To each their own.  Nobody dictates how/where I spend my hard-earned cash.  

Imma use what I have, enjoy it like I do and if I want to repurchase, I will.  It's just that simple.

Gurl...My neck looks Scalded.  You know that tight burnt look.  I rubbed some Neosporin on it this a.m.

It probably isn't shut down because it helps other 'new' e-sellers.


----------



## chebaby

Ltown said:


> @chebaby, do you have a sale? With all the drama, bad talk i would be surprise is anyone want any. I'm going to use mine, never had dealing with her. Everyone can state their opinion, their right. I'm drama free chic, if i get burned i move on, like tiiva no more dealing or conversations, it doesn't make me feel better. I'm surprise the mod has not shut it down, life too short to be mad forever!
> 
> @IDareT'sHair, how's your neck?


 yea someone purchased a few of the products from me.
i dont think the thread is about drama, at least it didnt start that way, i think its more to warn people. like i said i never purchased any of her jewlery but i LOVED her blog and referenced it on here a few times when i was getting into ayurvedic stuff. but scammin people is just wrong.
after she said she was sick i checked her blog every week wishing she would update so people knew she was ok. and then to find out she MAY not have been sick all along thats not right.


----------



## divachyk

Ltown - I have a sale pending on the Enso agave that I posted in the exchange forum. I think ppl might prefer to buy the product off of someone vs directly purchasing from Enso.


----------



## divachyk

IDareT'sHair - when the dust settles, I might consider repurchasing Blue Malva if Enso stays in business. I respect everyone's opinion about the company and totally dig what chebaby is saying. Scamming is not cool. I will enter into a sale with comfort if I can do it through paypal or some other means where I can dispute the transaction should something not work out.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

divachyk said:


> @Ltown - I have a sale pending on the Enso agave that I posted in the exchange forum.* I think ppl might prefer to buy the product off of someone vs directly purchasing from Enso*.


 
divachyk  This doesn't make any sense to me.  Except for the fact that it's cheaper w/o shipping charges.

If it is 'who' they're saying it is..... you're still using _her_ products.

So, I'm sure whoever is buying it isn't all caught up in that.

Because someone pm'ed me during all this and asked me what I thought about the Cacao Deep Recovery.  I told them it is GOOD.


----------



## Ltown

divachyk said:


> Ltown - I have a sale pending on the Enso agave that I posted in the exchange forum. I think ppl might prefer to buy the product off of someone vs directly purchasing from Enso.





chebaby said:


> yea someone purchased a few of the products from me.
> i dont think the thread is about drama, at least it didnt start that way, i think its more to warn people. like i said i never purchased any of her jewlery but i LOVED her blog and referenced it on here a few times when i was getting into ayurvedic stuff. but scammin people is just wrong.
> after she said she was sick i checked her blog every week wishing she would update so people knew she was ok. and then to find out she MAY not have been sick all along thats not right.








divachyk, chebaby i'm glad to know you both have sales, i really was worried when i seen your posts glad the negativity didn't affect you!  You both right most folks don't like to purchase from vendors.  Great sale!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

divachyk  I respect anyone's decision to spend their money however they choose.  Like I said, if I want some Afroveda, I'll buy it.

It's just that simple for me.  I didn't get butters that separated because I didn't use her butters.  And the products I used from them did not increase.  

While I understand everyones outrage with that particular issue, it wasn't my issue.


----------



## 13StepsAhead

Hey ladies  Dcing with Tiiva now. will rinse in a bit. Also, I picked up my Sage order and umm my Komaza bottle is not filled up .


----------



## 13StepsAhead

Have any of you ladies tried terresentials?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

13StepsAhead  Gurl...I hate when that happens about gettin' shorted some product.

I'm under the dryer now with CTDG.  I put my BBD Stretch up for a minute and will use the Detangling Ghee.  

I have 2 opened Jars of this, I've been having for a while...so I wanna use it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I just did a little Random Sale with one of my Regular HL customers.  

Too bad I don't have any more Liters etc...to sell.  She has soooooo much hair.

Anyway, I need to find something good (extra) to add with her purchase.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I forgot how much I love QB Coco Tree Detangling Ghee. 

I mean, I love that stuff.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Um, So when is Qhem gone announce her Sale?


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> Um, So when is Qhem gone announce her Sale?


 I'm patiently waiting


----------



## chebaby

i cant believe how soft my hair is from using repair me as a leave in. at first i was afraid to leave it in but then i was like "awww what the heck" lol.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl  Lawd...Me Too Curly.  I want

2 Moringa Ghee DC'ers
1 Honey Balm
1 Moringa Softening Serum

I think that's it.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl Lawd...Me Too Curly. I want
> 
> 2 Moringa Ghee DC'ers
> 1 Honey Balm
> 1 Moringa Softening Serum
> 
> I think that's it.


 
IDareT'sHair nice list 

I want 
4 MTCG
2 softening serums
1 amla pomade
1 shampoo
1 AOHC


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby  I'm saving my CJ Haul for Fall.  As part of my Fall Haul.  So, for now, I'll keep using up stuff. 

I am collecting quite a nice stash for Fall.

btw:  MNHS asked me:  "the oil came in today, do you still want it?"  erplexed

Gurl...Bye MNHS


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl  Nice List Curly.

Now, bring on the Sale.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl Nice List Curly.
> 
> *Now, bring on the Sale*.


 
Yup and I hope shedoes free shipping as well.

When is Claudie re-opening? I want to try her stuff


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl  Chile....I don't have a clue. 

That's a good question.  She didn't say.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby I'm saving my CJ Haul for Fall. As part of my Fall Haul. So, for now, I'll keep using up stuff.
> 
> I am collecting quite a nice stash for Fall.
> 
> btw: MNHS asked me: *"the oil came in today, do you still want it?"* erplexed
> 
> Gurl...Bye MNHS


 i knew they would

im not hauling anymore until BF(i hope) and even then i plan to only get curl junkie and oyin.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> i knew they would
> 
> *im not hauling anymore until BF(i hope) and even then i plan to only get curl junkie and oyin.*


 
@chebaby I don't know what Imma get BF? What you getting @curlyhersheygirl?

I did a nice DB Haul (Big Haul) 1st on DB then through Sage. I've tapped out Enso (unless they launch some new stuff), I still got them 2 32 ounce OHH's.

My HV is good, but I might haul anyway. And maybe a little something at SSI.

I'll do Claudie, Jasmine, AV, BrownButterBeauty, MHC *whoever has good sales*


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby I don't know what Imma get BF? What you getting @curlyhersheygirl?
> 
> I did a nice DB Haul (Big Haul) 1st on DB then through Sage. I've tapped out Enso (unless they launch some new stuff), I still got them 2 32 ounce OHH's.
> 
> My HV is good, but I might haul anyway. And maybe a little something at SSI.
> 
> I'll do Claudie, Jasmine, AV, BrownButterBeauty, MHC *whoever has good sales*


 
IDareT'sHair I don't know either. To be honest it depends on the sales. This year there were more deals than last year so I'm not hard pressed to wait on BF but we'll see.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl  Yeah....Imma play it by Ear.  

As it looks now, I don't need a thang.erplexed

I'm still sitting on 7-8 Jars of Sitrinillah.  I started to open one tonight, but I got 2 16 ounce Jars of Enso Open.  

1 I had and 1 I got on a "Swap" so, I need to use those 1st and the Jasmine Wild Strawberry I have open.

That's 3 DC'ers open.  My Limit.


----------



## La Colocha

Hi ladies, stopping in quickly. I miss you all, hopefully i will have a day off soon. I have missed so much.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

La Colocha Miss you too


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha

Hey Girl!  

Hi.


----------



## Shay72

13StepsAhead said:


> Have any of you ladies tried terresentials?


I'm interested but haven't tried it yet.

Finished a vatika frosting. I have many backups. I'm wondering why I keep passing up Curl Junkie? Today is the last day for the coupon code with Curlmart. Most likely not buying any Curl Junkie. Oh well.


----------



## 13StepsAhead

Hi ladies finally finished my hair  reminds me why I don't re-twist during the week because it blows my entire night. Geesh I will not be doing this again.

I'm not sure what I want for BF, but my list of vendors is getting smaller. I want QB, but I stocked up from the last sale, but if they have that mist available I'll get a few of those. of course some more Jasmines shea rinses, CJ, and posssibley DB and Komaza depending on how I like them.


----------



## La Colocha

curlyhersheygirl said:


> @La Colocha Miss you too





IDareT'sHair said:


> @La Colocha
> 
> Hey Girl!
> 
> Hi.



Hey ladies, will try to get on more this weekend. Have to go.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@13StepsAhead I hope they re-launch that Karady Tea Spritz. @chebaby got me hooked on that. 

Yeah, I finished up my hair about 1/2 hour ago. Already thinking about what Imma use Sunday.

Finished up 1 Joico K-Pak reconstructor. No Back Ups, but I have plenty of Reconstructors. Will use Tigi Dumb Blonde on Sunday.


----------



## Brownie518

Hey, ya'll...I was planning to do my hair tonight but I have the worst sinus pressure headache right now. 
Whenever I do wash, I will be using Avocado & Silk to DC. In Hello Sugar 

I have to go and pull out the stuff that I can finish up quickly. I need to get cracking on that use up list I made.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518 Hi Ms B! I hope I don't have any Sinus issues. It's perfect weather for Sinus Pressure.

That A&S Hello Suga' Sounds Wonderful.  I have that Wild Strawberry Open now. 

Imma stay on Enso for a minute tho'. At least use up 1 of these open Jars.

ETA:  I emailed you.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair

Hey, whats the situation with the Komaza Intense Moisture conditioner? Its discontinued or what?


----------



## 13StepsAhead

I think I may open up a Jasmine's hibiscus fow my wash on Sunday  let me go check out what scent I want to use.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> @IDareT'sHair
> 
> *Hey, whats the situation with the Komaza Intense Moisture conditioner? Its discontinued or what?*


 
I think Bronze posted something about it being 'temporarily' discontinued because of a Supplier Issue Komaza was having.

I love that stuff.  I liked it better than the Olive.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

13StepsAhead said:


> I think I may open up a Jasmine's hibiscus fow my wash on Sunday  *let me go check out what scent I want to use.*


 
13StepsAhead  Girl, don't you love those 'scents'?  They are wonderful.  I looked at a Mango Peach the other day. 

I know it smells amazing.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> I think Bronze posted something about it being 'temporarily' discontinued because of a Supplier Issue Komaza was having.
> 
> *I love that stuff.  I liked it better than the Olive*.



Me too!! I was ready to get a couple of jars of it!!


----------



## 13StepsAhead

13StepsAhead said:


> I think I may open up a Jasmine's hibiscus fow my wash on Sunday  let me go check out what scent I want to use.


 
I'm gonna' break out the raspberry buttercream


----------



## 13StepsAhead

IDareT'sHair said:


> @13StepsAhead Girl, don't you love those 'scents'? They are wonderful. I looked at a *Mango Peach* the other day.
> 
> I know it smells amazing.


 
 that sounds nice


----------



## IDareT'sHair

13StepsAhead

I still have alot of great scents.  Can't wait to try them. Alot of the "Tropical" Ones.

Brownie518

I tried to get some Intensive from Sage and a coupla' other places, but it showed up OOS.  You know somebody gotta have some Jars somewhere.


----------



## 13StepsAhead

is DB pumpkin conditioner a DC? the label says leave on for 15-20 minutes...


----------



## divachyk

IDareT'sHair said:


> @divachyk  This doesn't make any sense to me.  Except for the fact that it's cheaper w/o shipping charges.
> 
> If it is 'who' they're saying it is..... you're still using _her_ products.
> 
> So, I'm sure whoever is buying it isn't all caught up in that.
> 
> Because someone pm'ed me during all this and asked me what I thought about the Cacao Deep Recovery.  I told them it is GOOD.


@IDareT'sHair - I was thinking of the aspect of shipping. They know members will ship the items as promised (I hope) and not pull an stunt like the owner of the jewelry biz did which we are suspecting is Enso. Therefore, some may feel that purchasing directly from Enso may be risky and they not receive their product and their money get stolen. So for those that wanting to try the product without the risk, they might prefer to buy directly from members. Crazy analysis, I know but that was my logic. 



IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby  I'm saving my CJ Haul for Fall.  As part of my Fall Haul.  So, for now, I'll keep using up stuff.
> 
> I am collecting quite a nice stash for Fall.
> 
> btw:  MNHS asked me:  "the oil came in today, do you still want it?"  erplexed
> 
> Gurl...Bye MNHS


T, why would they think you would want it after all that you've put you through. You said it right, girl bye!


----------



## divachyk

I want some Qhem Moringa (sp) also. Bring on the sale.


----------



## Shay72

Brownie518
I saw that Sage had some Komaza Intense Moisture Therapy. I saw it during their sale.


----------



## Brownie518

Shay72 said:


> @Brownie518
> I saw that Sage had some Komaza Intense Moisture Therapy. I saw it during their sale.



Thanks, yeah, I checked there  and it was out of stock. Oh, well. I wonder if she plans to bring it back.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Komaza Intensive was Out of Stock at Sage.  

13StepsAhead  I use the Pumpkin to Cowash with.  But I've heard others use it to DC with.

divachyk  I just hope those that are buying it aren't the same ones that was trashing it.  (that's all I'm sayin')


----------



## divachyk

IDareT'sHair said:


> Komaza Intensive was Out of Stock at Sage.
> 
> @13StepsAhead  I use the Pumpkin to Cowash with.  But I've heard others use it to DC with.
> 
> @divachyk  I just hope those that are buying it aren't the same ones that was trashing it.  (that's all I'm sayin')


IDareT'sHair - well, I wouldn't doubt if someone trashes but still buys. lol


----------



## IDareT'sHair

divachyk  Ump. Me either.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl

Claudie is suppose to reopen August 13th.


----------



## Brownie518

That MopTop thread is something else.....


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *That MopTop thread is something else.....*


 
Brownie518  Yeah...Too many thangs


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I just opened my Claudie Ends Insurance and it smells amazing.  

It must be one of her new scents.  It's like a Buttercream.

I guess I'll put it away for Fall.

I never specify scents from her, so I don't know what it is, but it smells good.


----------



## Brownie518

^^You and tiffers got me using my Isha tonight. Love that!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518 That Isha is Great. 

Claudie betta' come on now & get back to work. 

I think I want another Jar of Ends #1.

That wasn't on the list I emailed her a coupla' days ago. I'll hafta' add that in.


----------



## bronzebomb

IDareT'sHair said:


> I think Bronze posted something about it being 'temporarily' discontinued because of a Supplier Issue Komaza was having.
> 
> I love that stuff. I liked it better than the Olive.


 
I'm hoping that by BF she is back in stock.  By far this is my favorite.  Sitrinillah is a distant second Miss Jessie's Super Sweetback Treatment is third.



Brownie518 said:


> @IDareT'sHair
> 
> Hey, whats the situation with the Komaza Intense Moisture conditioner? Its discontinued or what?


 
temporarily...she sent me an email...the suppliers went out of business.



IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl Yeah....Imma play it by Ear.
> 
> As it looks now, I don't need a thang.erplexed
> 
> I'm still sitting on *7-8 Jars of Sitrinillah*. I started to open one tonight, but I got 2 16 ounce Jars of Enso Open.
> 
> 1 I had and 1 I got on a "Swap" so, I need to use those 1st and the Jasmine Wild Strawberry I have open.
> 
> That's 3 DC'ers open. My Limit.


 
WOW!  really???  I have one and one on the way...that's what I got to replace the Greenies.



Charz said:


> I think I am too scared to get my hair cut, I think Imma get a trim. Imma need someone to come with me though. I love my stylist, but I ain't playinnnnnn


 
Just my opinion, I hope you don't cut it...it's beautiful.  I wish my hair was that length.



IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby I know Che. You've been suspect for awhile (about them).
> 
> I understand.
> 
> But Imma keep my stuff and use it. And I know I'll never get what I want out of it for those Larger 16 ounce Jars/Bottles, so that's not an option for me.erplexed
> 
> What is an option tho' is whether I continue to buy.
> 
> And I may and I may not. *I'd buy from Afroveda again if the Sale is Right.*
> 
> Like I was tryna' get that Papaya Souffle but the price was too far-fetched after shipping.


 


IDareT'sHair said:


> @divachyk I respect anyone's decision to spend their money however they choose. *Like I said, if I want some Afroveda, I'll buy it.*
> 
> It's just that simple for me. I didn't get butters that separated because I didn't use her butters. And the products I used from them did not increase.
> 
> While I understand everyones outrage with that particular issue, it wasn't my issue.


 

This is the best comment all night!!!  I  AfroVeda...but dat shipping is :banned:  $5 shipping and 15% off is what I'm expect from AV


----------



## IDareT'sHair

bronzebomb  AV ack like they don't want nobody to buy nuttin' from 'dem.  

With that high shippin'.


----------



## bronzebomb

And I hate the "specials/deals" she comes up with!  She wants you to purchase stuff you don't want to get a discount or free shipping.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@bronzebomb True. I only want: Moringa & Ginseng Detangler, Ashlii Amala, (Maybe..more Ginger Root Pomade) and Papapya Souffle.

Oh Well, unless she offers a Miracle, I won't be getting any of these.


----------



## beautyaddict1913

Im glad that yall are still up! I have been missing you guys...Im so sad about the Enso-gate...I really like MopTopMaven - I hope this doesnt shut the company down....I want to haul soon!
Are yall getting anything from Qhemet?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@beautyaddict1913 Hmp. I still got my Enso Haul On.

From Qhemet I'm getting:

2 Moringa's *thanks for letting me try that*
1 Moringa Softening Serum
1 Olive Honey Hydrating Balm (sample)
1 Karady Herbal Tea Spritz *if it's back*


----------



## divachyk

Charz - I'm sorry I haven't kept up. Do you need a trim or just want a trim?


----------



## bronzebomb

IDareT'sHair - That looks like my wish list.  I want the PUR Whipped Hiar Gelly instead of the souffle.


The life of a PJ...
I want a few more Curl Junkie products too.  Aloe Fix, Beauticurls Leave in, & Curls in a Bottle.  Uncle Funky's Daughter Glossy and Curly Magic.  But I can wait! (I would just be experimenting with stylers.)  I have hair just like MsTanish1, Glamazini, BlackOnyx...I've found a few good conditioners, so I'll stick with them for a minute.  

No Enso for me...and I didn't follow MopTop that much.  Her hair and style is cute.  The products sound "different" but the potential scandal has made me cautious.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@bronzebomb Yeah, that's too bad. WOW! Just WOW!

I ordered some stuff. I hope it arrives w/o incident.

ETA:  Great List Bronze


----------



## Brownie518

beautyaddict1913

Hey, girl!!! 

I want some Heavy Cream, Detangling Ghee, and maybe the Conditioning Ghee. Not sure if I can get past the lavender on that one though.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518  Didn't QB say they 'improved' the scent on the Conditioning Ghee?


----------



## Shay72

beautyaddict1913
Honeybush Tea Gel
CTDG
Try the mist if they bring it back


----------



## hannan

IDareT'sHair I thought the new ghee scent was lavender.


----------



## beautyaddict1913

From Qhemet I only need CTDG and I want to try the Amla pomade....I will probably wait on everything else for Black Friday or just throw in a jar of BRBC but I still have 2 full jars of BRBC, AOHC, and OHHB and I have the twisting butter but havent tried it....I have really been experimenting with different ways of detangling my hair - in and out of the shower so I probably should just wait on the CTDG altogether so that I can start using up more condish! I just got my hair done on Thursday but I may take it down this weekend....not sure yet! Ready to start using up some products!

Forgot to tell yall my aveyou order came...I got a coupon for $15 off $75 plus $1 shipping....let me know if you want it....I probably wont be using it....expires 8/31


----------



## beautyaddict1913

Shay72 is the karkady mist better than hv hydra-sillica....not sure if I asked u that before? pardon me if I did lol!


----------



## Brownie518

beauty, I love the Hydrasilica on my body, not so much for my hair. The Karkady mist is excellent on my hair, though. Hmm, maybe I'll get some if she has it...

I just got some money in my paypal...now what should I get???


----------



## bronzebomb

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518 Didn't QB say they 'improved' the scent on the Conditioning Ghee?


 


Brownie518 said:


> @beautyaddict1913
> 
> Hey, girl!!!
> 
> I want some Heavy Cream, Detangling Ghee, and maybe the Conditioning Ghee. Not sure if I can get past the lavender on that one though.


 


hannan said:


> @IDareT'sHair I thought the new ghee scent was lavender.


 

i am the odd woman out...i love the scent


----------



## Eisani

I wants some EndAll and body erls! Come on H2H!


----------



## divachyk

hannan - I read on the Qhem website it's lavendar. I hope to buy some of that during the sale.

Ladies, I know this is not popular opinion right now but tonight I moisturized with Enso Aloe Marshmallow (or whatever it's called) and it was very moisturizing.  My hair is feeling good right about now. +2 for Enso - Blue Malva and now Aloe Marshmallow.


----------



## Charz

bronzebomb aww thanks. Yeah I think I am too vain to get it cut

divachyk I have some SSK but I think Imma have to live with them

Ltown I would tell the stylist if she cut off mOre then this ulls out ruler: she wouldn't get a tip


----------



## Shay72

beautyaddict1913
This would be my first time trying the Karkady Mist so I'm not sure how it compares to Hydrasilica.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

divachyk said:


> @hannan - I read on the Qhem website it's lavendar. I hope to buy some of that during the sale.
> 
> Ladies, I know this is not popular opinion right now but *tonight I moisturized with Enso Aloe Marshmallow *(or whatever it's called) and it was very moisturizing.  My hair is feeling good right about now. +2 for Enso - Blue Malva and now Aloe Marshmallow.


 
I did the same last night and this morning my hair is so soft. Everything I've tried I liked ; it's just an unfortunate situation.


----------



## natura87

Fluffed out twistout into a puff. Slicked it back with some Elasta QP Mango Butter and Long Aid gel. My puff is kinda big. I had an audience when I was walking down the street.


----------



## 13StepsAhead

Added to my QB BF list (or next sale )
- Honeybush teas soft gel (almost finished with the container I have
- Twisting butter.
Well if enso has a decent sale I may try something from them as well....


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Enso's statement via FB for those interested



Greetings!

In light of recent issues surrounding Enso Naturals and it’s company structure, I wanted to take the time to issue a statement to our Enso Naturals friends and family regarding the questions we have received.

My name is Desiree Cole, better known as Dee Cole, founder & owner of Enso Naturals. On 8/8/2011 our email account “customerserviceensonaturals.com” was compromised and several receipts were forwarded to customers using the name “Nicole Crowe” as the sender. For our first time customers, this may have been alarming due to the fact we are doing business as Enso Naturals. Our customers that have emailed and received replies from our business email addresses in the past know that all emails sent from our company email show up in your email inbox as Enso Naturals. We do not own _any_ personal email addresses for our domain. After gaining access to our email server and taking various measures to protect our webmail account, we have yet to have any issues with email receipts bearing a name other than Enso Naturals.

We are asking that anyone who received a “confirmation of order” email from “Nicole Crowe” to forward this to us at sales[USER=321695]ens[/USER]onaturals.com , as we are currently involving local authorities in this matter. We take the privacy of our customers and our brand identity very seriously and will not tolerate such malicious acts.

Furthermore let me also address and confirm that Nicole Crowe has never had any affiliation with Enso Naturals directly or indirectly.

Our company has received many emails regarding why I choose not to have a personal biography and photograph and I would like to set the record straight. After working with several personal care laboratories, which manufactured hair care products marketed towards African American women, I decided to leave the corporate arena, and begin my own hair care line. Due to my formulary background, my business manager and I felt it best that I work behind the brand to avoid conflict of interest scenarios, as I did help formulate and manufacturer products for various private labels.

In my scope of practice, this is very common due to the fact that many well known brands are manufactured under the same roof. Without listing company names, there are many brands sold in beauty supplies across the nation that do not include detailed information and photos on their website about the founder and formulator of their brand. This is typical of larger, more commercial brands who choose not to use a personal story to engage the customer emotionally and drive additional sales.

Additionally, all businesses in the state of California must maintain current business licensure. Enso Naturals included. We have filed, yet are currently awaiting our Limited Liability paperwork from the state of California. Once we receive our licensure from the state, information about our company structure will soon become public via various government websites and outlets. What this means for the customer is that any questions regarding the business owner of Enso Naturals can be answered by conducting a business search on the state of California website. Viewers of the search results can expect to find the legal business name as well as the legal owner of the business. In addition, our credit card processing company requires the legal business owner provide a valid photo ID, and copies of business formation documents which must provide legal owner, address, and banking information which are then verified by an underwriting team before a merchant account is granted. What this means for our value customers is that you can trust our company as well as the individual behind the business, as we are backed by a financial institution that has thoroughly checked our credentials.

In conclusion, we will continue to provide unparalled customer service and quality products that you have come to expect from our brand. We would also like to issue an apology to our customers that have had to deal with the aftermath as a result of this incident. We can assure you that we have taken precaution to prevent such issues from happening in the future, and that we will follow the steps necessary to hold the party(s) accountable for these acts. We would also like to thank all of our customers for their continued patronage and support of Enso Naturals. For those that are apprehensive about patronizing our company, we pride ourselves as being part of a free market and that means many choices for you, the consumer. We hope you find products to meet your needs even if you choose to purchase elsewhere in order to do so.

Blessings,
Dee Cole


----------



## 13StepsAhead

Thanks curlyhersheygirl  I think this whole thing is a mess. As I stated in my post in the thread that went *poof* We will never know the "truth" about this vendor. No matter how many times or how much evidence they show that indicates they are not MTM there will be more people telling them they are. Either way I could care less because life is too short to be worrying about a hair care company that never took any of my money. They need to stop feeding into it and just let it blow over people will still,buy from them and if they are in it for the long haul these are what we call growing pains; if not they will crumble. After all the e-hair community is only a small share of the market and if they are not trying to go after larger segments they weren't going to make it very far anyway.


----------



## 13StepsAhead

Hey divas  so I hate the way my hair feels  I guess that Curls Passion Fruit Curl Control Paste did not work well with the SM restorative conditioner. I hope it feels better after today because it just feels weird.

I think I may sell or swap my other Tiiva DCer. I still have a few uses out of the 1st one I have opened and I don't even know when I'll get to the 2nd jar.

ETA: fall is right around the corner so I will be looking for some new wigs pretty soon. Thinking I may re-invest in Outre 1/3 wig emily and try for the 1st time outre mina


----------



## La Colocha

Hi ladies, checking in. I have stopped using the avocado silk as a moisturizer because i want to stretch it out. Don't really know what's going on with jasmines so going back to dcing with the avocado once a week. Last week i purchased taliah waajid style and shine hair cream from walgreens and i really like it, it smells just like the bodifier mist, still pissed about the change with that. But these ingredients aren't bad at all and it makes my hair soft. Will get a few more jars to store somewhere, the way these companies are going it will be gone or changed next month,.


----------



## divachyk

Thank you curlyhersheygirl, I will be purchasing Enso again if they bring back paypal. Like you and I chatted earlier that Aloe Marshmallow is  I have low porosity hair and it has taken quite sometime to find moisturizer that feel great! Bee Mine Luscious is a staple and have been for quite sometime because nothing compared. The Blue Malva and Aloe Marshmallow are up there in status with Bee Mine. So given my troubled past of finding products that work, I'm willing to take a gamble.


----------



## Eisani

divachyk Do what works for you, forget what others think. I'll be watching closely because I love Enso, but I'm also pretty well stocked for a while. 

I took my twists down this morning for a twist out. I'll rock it til Saturday then I have to straighten for a trim. My semi-retired stylist is going to work just for me to get my hair trimmed. I love her!


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

13StepsAhead & divachyk NP I know some folks don't do FB and by the time it made it's way to the forums it would be in a messy thread; just wanted to keep you all informed.


----------



## chebaby

lmao people are so funny. it is your money so if you want to buy from enso no one is stopping you. but to say that because they didnt take YOUR money is heartless. and ive seen that written several times in this thread. it boggles my mind how people cant seem to sympothize with others. i didnt get my money taken from MTM and i dont know if she really is behind enso or not but i can feel empathy or sympathy for people. saying because it didnt happen to you so its not your issue is heartless.
and there is a difference between continuing to buy because you dont believe that she is MTM, and continuing to buy because you dont care if she is or isnt because your money wasnt taken

anyway i slathered my hair in evoo last night and today i cleansed with ASIAN cleansing conditioner and detangled with cj smoothing lotion. then i did a wash and go using kbb SA as a leave in. my hair is soft and bushy.


----------



## divachyk

@Eisani - I purchased several samples (ETA: samples of Enso) so I'm not as stocked as I would like to be. Too often in the past I purchased larger sizes and didn't like them so this go around, of all times, I opted for samples and love the samples. Go figure.


----------



## divachyk

chebaby - has your sales gone through? Of all ppl to take interest in my thread was someone who APPARENTLY doesn't sign on to LHCF daily. She hasn't signed on since a few days ago when she PMd she wanted the products. I'll give her until tonight to respond or I will bump my thread and unmark the items as pending. sheez.


----------



## chebaby

divachyk said:


> @chebaby - has your sales gone through? Of all ppl to take interest in my thread was someone who APPARENTLY doesn't sign on to LHCF daily. She hasn't signed on since a few days ago when she PMd she wanted the products. I'll give her until tonight to respond or I will bump my thread and unmark the items as pending. sheez.


yea the sale went through but i cant make it to the PO for at least a week so i refunded her money. the person who purchased from me isnt someone who posts often either.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

divachyk said:


> *Ladies, I know this is not popular opinion right now but tonight I moisturized with Enso Aloe Marshmallow (or whatever it's called) and it was very moisturizing.  My hair is feeling good right about now. +2 for Enso - Blue Malva and now Aloe Marshmallow.*


@divachyk It's not unpopular ova' here. I'm skrait. I'm grown. I've never received anything but great CS from them and I personally think it's a shame. And I'd put money on the fact that 1/2 of these folks a) have never bought the products anyway b) didn't even get scammed on the Jewerly. 



curlyhersheygirl said:


> I did the same last night and this morning my hair is so soft. *Everything I've tried I liked ; it's just an unfortunate situation.*


 
@curlyhersheygirl It is very unfortunate.



La Colocha said:


> Hi ladies, checking in. *I have stopped using the avocado silk as a moisturizer because i want to stretch it out. Don't really know what's going on with jasmines *


 
@La Colocha You can still get the stuff on Esty and she even put in the 10% hairluv discount code.



chebaby said:


> lmao people are so funny. it is your money so if you want to buy from enso no one is stopping you. but to say that because they didnt take YOUR money is heartless. and ive seen that written several times in this thread. it boggles my mind how people cant seem to sympothize with others. i didnt get my money taken from MTM and i dont know if she really is behind enso or not but i can feel empathy or sympathy for people. saying because it didnt happen to you so its not your issue is heartless.
> and there is a difference between continuing to buy because you dont believe that she is MTM, and continuing to buy because you dont care if she is or isnt because your money wasnt taken
> 
> anyway i slathered my hair in evoo last night and today i cleansed with ASIAN cleansing conditioner and detangled with cj smoothing lotion. then i did a wash and go using kbb SA as a leave in. my hair is soft and bushy.


 
@chebaby My Enso Shipped. Also, I mailed your 1/2 AV Ginger Root Pomade. 

And @Brownie518 I mailed your Soft & Creamy Horsetail Butter.


----------



## 13StepsAhead

chebaby said:


> lmao people are so funny. *it is your money so if you want to buy from enso no one is stopping you*. but to say that because they didnt take YOUR money is heartless. and ive seen that written several times in this thread. it boggles my mind how people cant seem to sympothize with others. i didnt get my money taken from MTM and i dont know if she really is behind enso or not but i can feel empathy or sympathy for people. saying because it didnt happen to you so its not your issue is heartless.
> and there is a difference between continuing to buy because you dont believe that she is MTM, and continuing to buy because you dont care if she is or isnt because your money wasnt taken
> 
> anyway i slathered my hair in evoo last night and today i cleansed with ASIAN cleansing conditioner and detangled with cj smoothing lotion. then i did a wash and go using kbb SA as a leave in. my hair is soft and bushy.


 
Honestly, I don't think peeople are being heartlless when they say they don't care what's happening with Enso because "it wasn't their money" (but I can only speak for myself). I think when people say this, it has nothing to do with empathy or sympathy I think it speaks to what's going on in those threads. I don't care who owns Enso now or if they did take my money (in this case they would just need to come up off the $$ if I didn't receive my ish). Perosnally I can sympathize with the people who have lost money due to enso, but I'm not even sure if this has happened to anyone, but I still could care less if the owner was MTM of Joe Whodunnit. But I 100% agree with you on the bolded.


----------



## 13StepsAhead

IDareT'sHair said:


> @divachyk It's non unpopular ova' here. I'm grown. I've never received anything but great CS from them and I personally think it's a shame. *And I'd put money on the fact that 1/2 of these folks a) have never bought the products anyway b) didn't even get scammed on the Jewerly*.
> 
> 
> 
> @curlyhersheygirl It is very unfortunate.
> 
> 
> 
> @La Colocha You can still get the stuff on Esty and she even put in the 10% hairluv discount code.
> 
> 
> 
> @chebaby My Enso Shipped. Also, I mailed your 1/2 AV Ginger Root Pomade.
> 
> And @Brownie518 I mailed your Soft & Creamy Horsetail Butter.


 

ITA @ the bolded


----------



## IDareT'sHair

13StepsAhead  In My Opinion, Unless you were 'personally' duped, and a victim of the scam, for me, it's nothing more than a Witch-Hunt.


----------



## chebaby

thanx T(for the AV pomade).


----------



## Brownie518

Soooo, my Hairveda shipped yesterday. I'm just waiting on my Jasmine's. 

I'm going to use some My Honey Child this week. That Molasses conditioner, forget the full name.


----------



## 13StepsAhead

IDareT'sHair said:


> @13StepsAhead In My Opinion, Unless you were 'personally' duped, and a victim of the scam, for me, it's nothing more than a Witch-Hunt.


 
IDareT'sHair I agree with you I just can't get past the fact that people are so consumed aboout what *IF* it is MTM; however, no one seems to care about the harsh reality that's settling in for someone's business that may be ruines behind speculation. I was not a fan of MTM or have I ever tried Enso, but I  would hate to have been this business owner (if they are not MTM).


----------



## IDareT'sHair

13StepsAhead  JUST SAY "NO"  Man...Just don't Buy it then if you feel all like that about it.  Just KIM. 

And if you did lose money on the Jewerly check to see if the Statute of Limitations have expired so you can go and try to re-coup your money.  Lawd....How much were the durn Earrings???

btw:  I'll swap you a Tiiva DC'er for a Jasmine A&S....


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 (and others) I placed my Claudie Order and got my Invoice.  So, it looks like shes back on the Grind.


----------



## chebaby

13, i agree with you about if it isnt MTM then enso could be ruined. and i think thats a shame. i wouldnt want to be behind ruining a company over something that isnt true.
HOWEVER, enso stated that they were hacked. i dont care if MTM is behind it or not, how come no one has gotten an email telling us that they are sorry to inform us but the site has been hacked a our information could potentially have been compromised? even if you pay with paypal that means that the hacker still has my name, address and email address at the least.
i would want any business to inform me that my information could have been stolen even if it wasnt just to be on the safe side. 
and when people asked them why was someone elses name on the email instead of them saying "OMG im so sorry but there has been some sort of mistake....." they send a C&D order


----------



## 13StepsAhead

IDareT'sHair said:


> @13StepsAhead *JUST SAY "NO" Man...Just don't Buy it then if you feel all like that about it. Just KIM*.
> 
> *And if you did lose money on the Jewerly check to see if the Statute of Limitations have expired so you can go and try to re-coup your money.* Lawd....How much were the durn Earrings???
> 
> btw: I'll swap you a Tiiva DC'er for a Jasmine A&S....


 
IDareT'sHair
 @ The bolded  and we sure can swap just as long as it's not a wild strawberry, that was the only scent that was a bit skrong for me. Just PM me


----------



## IDareT'sHair

13StepsAhead  I only had 1 Strawberry (that I'm using).  

It will definitely be something else.


----------



## 13StepsAhead

IDareT'sHair said:


> @13StepsAhead I only had 1 Strawberry (that I'm using).
> 
> It will definitely be something else.


 
@IDareT'sHair Great! Off to sift through all of these boxes


----------



## IDareT'sHair

13StepsAhead said:


> @IDareT'sHair Great! Off to sift through all of these boxes


 
13StepsAhead  I'll pm you.


----------



## bronzebomb

I guess I don't know why someone would hack your email to send confirmations to you.  Seems like they would be asking for money...not confirming your order or giving you a tracking number...JMO


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Okay, me & @13StepsAhead got our Swap on.........

I just used Claudie Isha Hair Cream and will Seal with EVOO

@beautyaddict1913 The Karady Tea Hair Mist is wonderful for Herbal intensity. The Hydrasilicia (IMO) is a cutesy spritz. Something to spritz with just because you want to spritz. 

But The Karady packs a real punch.

@chebaby What you doin'? I hauled a big Claudie Haul. I need to be done for the month, between:

Enso
Claudie
Darcy Botanicals
*Still no Marie Dean* Slow...Probably won't ever order again.erplexed
Re-Ordered that Camille Rose from ol' MNHS. *don't judge*

Yeah, I've spent a grip.


----------



## chebaby

nothing, just wondering why my hair has been looking shorter lately. i noticed it i think on monday and someone mentioned it to me today. but i think its just my hair has been shrinking more due to the products im using. when i have a ton of moisture in my hair(like from cj rehab) my hair hangs more.
ive been thinking about straightening my hair to see how long it is but i dont know.....
last time i straightened was in Jan.

i do have a party to go to this weekend so i could straighten for that.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby  So, do you think you will straighten?  What will you use on your hair if you do?

i.e.  To Wash, DC, protect, Flat Iron etc.....I want details.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby So, do you think you will straighten? What will you use on your hair if you do?
> 
> i.e. To Wash, DC, protect, Flat Iron etc.....I want details.


 you know ive already been thinking about what imma do
if i do it i will pre poo for an hour on friday night with claudie protein, shampoo and then do an aphogee 2 step protein. then rinse and detangle with honey hemp. i will use aphogee spray leave in(dont know the name but its supposed to double as a heat protectant), and a serum heat protectant and braid my hair in probably 8-10 braids and let dry overnight.
the next day i will blow dry it, add more serum and then flat iron.
i tried roller setting its just too much.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I forgot I bought some Tiiva too.  Lawd......

Anyway, I'm wondering if I can stop haulin' till BF!

What Ya'll Thank?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby  Sounds like a good Regi Che.  Sounds nice.  

I hope the weather is good so you won't have humidity problems.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> I forgot I bought some Tiiva too. Lawd......
> 
> Anyway, I'm wondering if I can stop haulin' till BF!
> 
> What Ya'll Thank?


 i doubt there will be any MAJOR sales between now and BF. at least i dont think. so you can do it i dont plan on hauling until BF either but the local store is tempting me. i dont think i have time to go anyway and if i did make the trip i would be so mad if they are sold out of everything. its not a quick trip.


IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby Sounds like a good Regi Che. Sounds nice.
> 
> I hope the weather is good so you won't have humidity problems.


 me too. but if im being lazy i wont do it anyway lmao.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *i doubt there will be any MAJOR sales between now and BF. at least i dont think. so you can do it* i dont plan on hauling until BF either but the local store is tempting me. i dont think i have time to go anyway and if i did make the trip i would be so mad if they are sold out of everything. its not a quick trip.
> 
> *me too. but if im being lazy i wont do it anyway lmao.*


 
@chebaby Imma try real hard. Especially after that huge Claudie Haul I just did.  

And DB and others.... If SSI has a Labor Day or Back To School, I may do a little something there. But I'm real good right now (all the way around). 

When I get deep off up into my Fall Regi, I'll reup on some HTN Protein L-I, Lotion & Oil.

Gurl..Gone & Try to Straighten it for 1 day. Cause you know you gone re-wash it Sunday.

I've been feeling real "Traumatized". 1st with my HV "We Love Green" and then with my Enso...this has been a Stressful Coupla' Hair-Weeks


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby Imma try real hard. Especially after that huge Claudie Haul I just did.
> 
> And DB and others.... If SSI has a Labor Day or Back To School, I may do a little something there. But I'm real good right now (all the way around).
> 
> When I get deep off up into my Fall Regi, I'll reup on some HTN Protein L-I, Lotion & Oil.
> 
> Gurl..Gone & Try to Straighten it for 1 day. Cause you know you gone re-wash it Sunday.
> 
> I've been feeling real "Traumatized". 1st with my HV "We Love Green" and then with my Enso...this has been a Stressful Coupla' Hair-Weeks


 i thought about going to the store to get some HTN half off lol but itll be just my luck its all gone. that and everything else lol.

you know i will wash it the very next day

girl these companies got me afraid im not even mad at HV because they been around for a while and this was the first problem(besides slow shipping lol) and they gave refunds after that.
but these new "gates" is driving me crazy. i feel like i cant trust none of them. looks like next year ill have a lot more money in my pocket since i wont be splurging esp. since my store gonna be gone


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby  Oh Yeah, and Jasmine.  A PJ been Traumatized.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby  Yeah, I know Girl.erplexed  I didn't want to give up My Green(s).  That Broke My Heart

I'm glad I'm stocked.  I won't be selling much next year either.  Imma try to hold on to most of my stuff.

It's just been too much for the past coupla' weeks.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby Yeah, I know Girl.erplexed I didn't want to give up My Green(s). That Broke My Heart
> 
> I'm glad I'm stocked. I won't be selling much next year either. Imma try to hold on to most of my stuff.
> 
> *It's just been too much for the past coupla' weeks*.


 lol i agree. i wont be selling anything or buying anything. i made a sell from my enso but then realized i couldnt get to the PO so i had to refund. so i gotta keep that but its cool cause i hate going to the PO anyway.

most everything i have i like so thats good.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

13StepsAhead  How long does yours usually last? 

Finished up 1 Shea Moisture Restorative Hair Exlir.  (No back ups).  Will repurchase this at a later date.

Charz You may need to start Part 6 in September.  Thanks


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *lol i agree. i wont be selling anything *or buying anything. i made a sell from my enso but then realized i couldnt get to the PO so i had to refund. so i gotta keep that but its cool cause *i hate going to the PO anyway*.
> 
> *most everything i have i like so thats good.*


 
chebaby  Me too Che.  (all bolded) I'll "Swap" with Ya'll from time to time.  

But Imma slow the selling wayyy down. 

I'll take advantage of "Sales" too, but they need to be at least 20% off.


----------



## 13StepsAhead

IDareT'sHair said:


> 13StepsAhead  How long does yours usually last?
> 
> Finished up 1 Shea Moisture Restorative Hair Exlir.  (No back ups).  Will repurchase this at a later date.
> 
> Charz You may need to start Part 6 in September.  Thanks



IDareT'sHair the usually last me a while I had 4 from the BOGO sale and after this one is finished I'll only have 1 left  


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## IDareT'sHair

13StepsAhead  I think I had mine about 4 weeks. 

I got it right before the 4th of July.


----------



## 13StepsAhead

IDareT'sHair said:


> 13StepsAhead  I think I had mine about 4 weeks.
> 
> I got it right before the 4th of July.



IDareT'sHair I still say that's pretty good because I don't use it that often nor do i use too much.


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@13StepsAhead I know I was probably spritzing like there was no tomorrow. 

But I like the smell & the performance.

I opened DB Pumpkin Seed Exlir yesterday to smell..... 

It just smells like plain old Oilya'...... I shoulda' got another Cherry. 

And I saw they also had Watermelon. _*at that store that's going out of business*_


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @beautyaddict1913 *The Karady Tea Hair Mist is wonderful for Herbal intensity. The Hydrasilicia (IMO) is a cutesy spritz. Something to spritz with just because you want to spritz.*
> 
> But The Karady packs a real punch.



IDareT'sHair - well said!!!


----------



## divachyk

@IDareT'sHair (know you purchased also) and ladies, so I purchased the Oyin afterbath and honey water. I hated it until tonight. Not saying I love it now but I finally figured out how to make it work without feeling like the product wore off in hours -- slather it on heavily! Sounds like common sense but I wasn't applying it heavily. Within an hour, I felt dry and would always put on some lotion. Tonight I was very heavy handed with the afterbath and spritzed with honey water as a follow up. So far, my body has remained hydrated. Still won't be repurchasing, though.


----------



## Eisani

I wanna buy something. I keep hopping from site to site. I just left the hair & body boutique and she has everything! That flat rate shipping is BAWSE--but I still can't decide what to buy. I wanna use a coupon code somewhere


----------



## Minty

what up ladies! I'm on here like I ain't got nothing to do tomorrow. It's live tonight.


----------



## Brownie518

I wanna buy something, too....


----------



## Brownie518

Eisani said:


> I wanna buy something. I keep hopping from site to site. I just left the hair & body boutique and she has everything! *That flat rate shipping is BAWSE*--but I still can't decide what to buy. I wanna use a coupon code somewhere



Yes it is!!  
Then you got some folks charging 15 bucks for 4 items...


----------



## Minty

I need to go take 'bout 4 Nioxin vitamins this girl getting all these inches in a month  That's some inspiration right there.


----------



## 13StepsAhead

Good Morning Divas!

Hope you have a wonderful Friday...


----------



## hannan

Morning, ladies! 

Minty and IDareT'sHair, how are you guys liking that nioxin? I read that thread but I'm still on the fence about trying it.


----------



## 13StepsAhead

hannan I know you didn't ask me, but overall I liek Nioxin, my skin looks great and my nails are growing like crazy. I can even notice a difference in my hair growth/health (just re-upped on my 3rd bottle.


----------



## hannan

13StepsAhead said:


> hannan I know you didn't ask me, but overall I liek Nioxin, my skin looks great and my nails are growing like crazy. I can even notice a difference in my hair growth/health (just re-upped on my 3rd bottle.



Thanks for the info, 13.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

hannan I like it.  I thought Andrew Lessman was the "End All Be All" But I am really liking Nioxin too.

I still have a huge bottle of Andrew LessmanI don't know when I'll go back to them tho'.  I will.  Just not sure when.erplexed  I want to give Nioxin at least 6-8 months.

I did manage to sell a bottle of Andrew Lessman (naturally I had a back up)


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Curlmart 20% this weekend Code = SAVE20


----------



## myhair84

I will use up my Bee Mine DC (sample) and I believe it will be a repurchase. A bit pricey but to me it's worth it to have soft, hydrated hair. 

Sent from my HTC Glacier using HTC Glacier


----------



## bronzebomb

hannan, Minty IDareT'sHair 13StepsAhead



13StepsAhead said:


> @hannan I know you didn't ask me, but overall I liek Nioxin, my skin looks great and my nails are growing like crazy. I can even notice a difference in my hair growth/health (just re-upped on my 3rd bottle.


 


hannan said:


> Morning, ladies!
> 
> @Minty and @IDareT'sHair, how are you guys liking that nioxin? I read that thread but I'm still on the fence about trying it.


 


Minty said:


> I need to go take 'bout 4 Nioxin vitamins this girl getting all these inches in a month  That's some inspiration right there.


 
I've been using the nioxin and didn't realize that I got 1/4 in 2 weeks.  I noticed the growth becaused I used Bigen to die my hair and I see the new gray growth.  (Also my to nails are scraping the inside of my shoes)



IDareT'sHair said:


> @13StepsAhead How long does yours usually last?
> 
> Finished up *1 Shea Moisture Restorative Hair Exlir. (No back ups). Will repurchase this at a later date*.
> 
> @Charz You may need to start Part 6 in September. Thanks


 
IDareT'sHair 
I almost purchased this yesterday!  i still have my Walgreens raincheck.  I need to see which other Shea Moisture product I like or want.


----------



## 13StepsAhead

Hey divas  I convinced the man unit to buy me my terressential washes in cool mint and left coast lemon. I threw on the sad face  and he just fell for it. But as soon as he saw the price, he said don't ask me to buy you nothing else.


----------



## Ltown

hannan said:


> Morning, ladies!
> 
> @Minty and @IDareT'sHair, how are you guys liking that nioxin? I read that thread but I'm still on the fence about trying it.


 
hannan, I have used nioxin and didn't get anything extra even with my hair loss disaster I thought it would help or even it out. IMO it depends on what your body needs on how you respond to vitamins or any supplements. The biotin is low in nioxin so I wonder what is helping everyone get results? vitamin a/d? I brought future biotics they were on sales, and will see how they work.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@hannan @Ltown is right. The Biotin is lower in Nioxin than some of the 'others' on the Market. Before Andrew Lessman's I was taking Country Life 3,000 mcg Biotin (which I also liked). 

I feel I have been taking some pretty good Hair Supplements.

I am trying Nioxin too because it is suppose to help with DHT issues. Imma stick with it for at least another 6 months and see what happens.

So Far, I like them tho'.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Hey Divas!  My Tiiva Arrived today and my Marie Dean says "Out For Delivery"  FedEx (so we'll see).

I'll probably do my hair in the morning or maybe tomorrow evening.  Hopefully, I'll finish up something.  I did use up 1 Hairitage Hydrations Mango Cloud Hair Cream.  

Suppose to be going to see _'The Help'_ with friends Sunday afternoon & brunch.  I heard it is very good.

Almost finish with Claudie Isha.  Have back-ups but will go to Tiiva Green Tea Leave-In.


----------



## Eisani

IDareT'sHair said:


> Curlmart 20% this weekend Code = SAVE20



*beat boxing*


----------



## Ese88

I bought aphogee pro vitamin leave in today, I still haven't received my Claudie's and I'm going to a natural hair meet up tomorrow. I hope I get nice products in my goody bag


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ese88  When did you order your Claudie?  

She was closed until the 13th.  Originally, She was suppose to re-open the 8th but had a Family Emergency.

Did you try to contact her?


----------



## chebaby

today is one of them days my hair is getting on my nerves.
i did a naked wash and go today. i co washed with oyin honey hemp(one use left, i 8oz back up) then i just rinsed and dried in a towel. i like the way it looks and feels but the middle feels so thin
my hair needs a treatment so i think i might deep on dry hair with claudie protein and steam on wet hair with MYC olive you.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby  Sounds like a nice Treatment.  Although, you know I can't sleep with no products in my head.

Did you decide to straighten ?

Eisani  What you doin'?


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby Sounds like a nice Treatment. Although, you know I can't sleep with no products in my head.
> 
> Did you decide to straighten ?
> 
> @Eisani What you doin'?


 girl i keep going back and forth on it so i still dont know. if i do that means i gotta do a hard core protein and im never in the mood
ive been hair lazy for a while now.


----------



## Ese88

IDareT'sHair said:


> Ese88  When did you order your Claudie?
> 
> She was closed until the 13th.  Originally, She was suppose to re-open the 8th but had a Family Emergency.
> 
> Did you try to contact her?



IDareT'sHair Hi Hun, Its not Claudie's fault, she's shipped it on the 26th of last month because she sent me the tracking number & i love & trust her because we've built a good relationship over the years. Something has gone wrong in terms of the delivery . She said she will go to the post office and see if they can chase it


----------



## Minty

I like Nioxin hannan. - I like it alot because of its herbal proprietary ingredients. I get great growth with this and I only have to take 1. 1. 1. 1. I can't be bothered with taking 4 pills of one product like some other co. I also can't be bothered with overloading on biotin either. The more I research the biomechanical functions of hair and scalp it makes more sense to supplement with sulfur rich amino acids/non-essential aminos and keratin producing aminos/proteins than loading on biotin.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Minty Nice Post Minty-Fresh *i love sayin' that*

@Ese88 I hope they track it down for you. 

Lawd...I hope I don't have any problems.

@chebaby Getting ready to do a EVOO Soak


----------



## Minty

ooh that curlmart coupon.....but I'm hauling vitamins and herbals - been working on my carts for a minute now.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Minty Nice Post Minty-Fresh *i love sayin' that*
> 
> @Ese88 I hope they track it down for you.
> 
> Lawd...I hope I don't have any problems.
> 
> @chebaby* Getting ready to do a EVOO Soak*


 i love evoo soaks(i like that name lol)
my hair needs something.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *i love evoo soaks(i like that name lol)*
> *my hair needs something.*


 
chebaby  I moisturized with Claudie Isha and Oiled Up with EVOO.  Now I am under a Baggy.  

Will keep it on until I go to bed.

Minty  Minty-Fresh, what kind of herbs & supplements are you haulin'?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby Minty (and others) How late does Fed-Ex Deliver?  I want my Marie Dean.  I'm not ordering from them again.

They're slow & they use Fed-Ex.  I 'rarely' have stuff delivered Fed-Exerplexed


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby I moisturized with Claudie Isha and Oiled Up with EVOO. Now I am under a Baggy.
> 
> Will keep it on until I go to bed.
> 
> @Minty Minty-Fresh, what kind of herbs & supplements are you haulin'?


 sounds good.
i needed to pull out a good moisturizer because i havent really been moisturizing my hair lately. so yesterday i pulled out the dew and moisturized on dry hair and it worked


IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby @Minty (and others) How late does Fed-Ex Deliver? I want my Marie Dean. I'm not ordering from them again.
> 
> They're slow & they use Fed-Ex. I 'rarely' have stuff delivered Fed-Exerplexed


 girl i dont know. only thing i know is about USPS cause they leave my stuff whether im home or not


----------



## IDareT'sHair

It's HERE! YAY! They didn't even ring the doorbell.

Errthang looks & smells good. And they give you this little Application Spoons.

* ok.. i 'may' order from them again.....*


----------



## Minty

IDareT'sHair - ooooh wow Fed-Ex. They take forever, but I've never gotten anything past 7pm. That guy came huffing ringing my door bell. I was thinking "yea you shouldn'ta taken that long lunch break friend"  

I'm glad you mentioned Marie Dean cause I was looking at them. I can't deal w/long waiting - I forget all about my stuff. 

I'll put my haul list up a little later after dinner.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Minty  Girl, I had totally forgotten I had ordered that Marie Dean.erplexed

Wasn't nearly as long as HV tho' 

_*nothin' but mad love for hv*_


----------



## Minty

You know the sadest thing about this whole gabbanagirl/moptop/enso fiasco - is that the girl really had alot to offer our little community of hair misfits. She needs a Dr.Phil moment and then a youtube video w/a public apology (with of course a promise to never be behind the receiving end of a credit card order eva' again) 

Alot of this going on is just lonely people looking for some entertainment, but the real hair lovers would welcome her back - 

pathetic.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Minty

Hmp. I ain't mad. And my Stuff Shipped. So I'm good. 

Like I said, if she/they, AV or whoever else comes out with something I'm interested in, I'll buy it.

And I still say, I bet halfa' them folx ain't even bought no Earrings or no Enso. (Trippin')


----------



## mkd

Hey ladies! This has been a crazy week.  My son started kindergarten and truly between tuition, and incidentals, I am really and truly going to be on a budget.  

I am going to do an aphogee 2 step tonight and dc.  I am wearing washing and goes for this week coming up.


----------



## Minty

I'm right behind you mkd that tuition bill ain't no joke. I put that bill under 'rent'


----------



## IDareT'sHair

mkd  How Cute!

_*hmp.  wish it was me*_


----------



## Eisani

IDareT'sHair lookin at hair & body boutique


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Eisani said:


> @IDareT'sHair *lookin at hair & body boutique*


 
Eisani  Gurl Can you believe they had Fiddy%!

Lawd...They woulda' been in trouble

*sings haulin' 4 jeezus*


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@chebaby @Eisani Errtime I think about that Fiddy% I get crazy!

I still can't get over that right there.

I woulda' tried my very personal best, to bring the house skrait down off up in that piece.


----------



## mkd

IDareT'sHair, is the fiddy still going on?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Oh Yeah...Speaking of Marie Dean *cough cough*  They have a $5.00 Flat Shipping Fee.

So I guess that off-sets them high prices.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

mkd said:


> @IDareT'sHair, is the fiddy still going on?


 
mkd  Only At the Store (Brick & Mortar) 

From my understanding, the On-Line Store will remain Open. (No Sale there).


----------



## Brownie518

bronzebomb said:


> I've been using the nioxin and didn't realize that I got 1/4 in 2 weeks.  I noticed the growth becaused I used Bigen to die my hair and I see the new gray growth.  (Also *my to nails are scraping the inside of my shoes*)





13StepsAhead said:


> Hey divas  I convinced the man unit to buy me my terressential washes in cool mint and left coast lemon. I threw on the sad face  and he just fell for it. But *as soon as he saw the price, he said don't ask me to buy you nothing else*.





Eisani said:


> **beat boxing**



Jokes!!!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Hi @Brownie518 Ms. B!

You got me hooked on that Marie Dean Stuff. I am so mad.

*i ain't gettin' no more* Until BF.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> Hi @Brownie518 Ms. B!
> 
> You got me hooked on that Marie Dean Stuff. I am so mad.
> 
> *i ain't gettin' no more* Until BF.



Yeah, she has some nice stuff!  I haven't checked her site out in a while...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *Yeah, she has some nice stuff!*  I haven't checked her site out in a while...


 
Brownie518 

It's such a treat!  And it smells so good.  Too bad it's so expensive.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> It's such a treat!  And it smells so good.  Too bad it's so expensive.



I know. 

I was dying to buy something last night but I resisted. I want to try and use up something when I wash later on.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Imma Swap Ltown some HV for some Claudie.  

So, I'm excited about that.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518  I should be using up alot of stuff soon too.  

I'm right on track with the Stuff I wanted to use up.  

Too bad I started buying like a Mad Woman.

But my Fall Stash is in a good place.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Where Errrbody GO?

*kicks rocks*


----------



## Minty

Girl I was getting my eat on. What's going on.


----------



## divachyk

Hello ladies, hope you had a blessed day! I heard back from my Enso buyer  She is still interested. Hopefully I can get a payment no later than tomorrow and mail out her items on Monday.

Here's what I've been up to lately. I cleaned underneath my bathroom sinks and pulled out every Sally's product. Some used, others unused. I tested out Sally's return policy. They cherry picked which items they'd allow me to return. I was left holding the bag on some but most were refundable. In all, I got ~$50 Sally's store credit. Not sure how/what I will use that on but I'm on a quest to streamline and get rid of the overages and unusables.


----------



## 13StepsAhead

Hey ladies Just got in I went to the mall to return/ exchange some things then we went out to dinner. I'm so tired I was going to co-wash, but I don't have the energy. I think I may want to try Claudie for BF.


----------



## Minty

let's do it divachyk. I started....but um its a weekend project at this point. I got tired and walked away.


----------



## divachyk

Minty - let me be honest  it took me several weeks, okay a month, to pull out the items and return them BUT operation Sally's take-back is done (sorta)! I still have a bag of items that I might try to return to another Sally's location as it seems the stores have a flexible return policy. Some will allow you to return products that are more than 50% used while other locations will not accept anything more than 50% used. I've made out so I'm happy with the refunds allowed to date. The products I returned were purchased during year 1 (last year) while I was learning my hair. I went on a Sally's haul lol: first time every saying the word "haul"). The return period came and went, hence the reason I was left with so many Sally's items. I've sense learned, purchase only what can be used immediately so that I can return things during the review period with respect to items purchased via a retail chain.


----------



## Minty

I hear you Diva. I'm trying to not throw everything away. Now that I have a comfortable reggie, I'm alittle reluctant to just use up products. But at the same time, sometimes I pull out oldies when my hair needs alittle something extra. - This is when using products w/preservatives really comes in handy. LOL 

This month I'm opening and having folk help me get through
* 24 Moist and Amala - won't be repurchasing. 
* Strillnilla - okay, but not repurchasing. 
* Some misc. Redken DC - okay, but they leave a coating 

I got quite a few things, like Syntonics and Keracare's natural line, I'll probably put on the exchange. They are really good products but not for me. 

Mizani stuff - exchange or someone pay for shipping lol.


----------



## Eisani

I'm cramping like a mutha  so no hair washing tonight. I'm about to put my feet up and rest. And e-browse. Can't sit here and do nothing.


----------



## divachyk

Eisani - feel better  Here's a pick me up that straight up troof...everytime I see your siggy, I just think your hair is gorgeous. What's the color?


----------



## Eisani

divachyk Thank you! The color is Original Colors Cellophane in Canela from roundbrushhair.com


----------



## divachyk

Okay so I received my *BirchBox* today and got some cool samples. If you're interested, drop me a PM your email address and I'll send you a BirchBox invite (getting my hustle on). You don't need my invite to sign up but if you sign up under my invite, I get BirchBox points that can be used toward future purchases.  *Membership is $10 monthly* for what they market as high quality samples. This month was my first shipment and I received:
1. Caudalie Eye Cream
2. Fix Malibu Exfoliating Powder Wash
3. Number 4 Hair Mask and Shampoo
4. Zoya Polish in Pandora
5. Hair Twistband

Never heard of these items but I will use them. I'm not a makeup buff but this will help me to try out neat beauty items (hair, nails & makeup) without busting my budget.


----------



## chebaby

so im treating my hair right now. i misted my hair with water to loosen it up, slathered in evoo, then slathered in claudies protein and now im sitting with my bell nutri cap on. had it on for about 10 minutes and will rinse in about 20 minutes.

i used up my claudies protein and do not have a back up.
i am really close to using up everything i said i wanted to use up before i purchase anything else i still have to get through honey hemp(one use left), smoothing lotion(one use left) cj rehab, cj deep fix, jasmine shea rinse and jasmines a&s. oh and HV whipped ends and komaza shea lotion.


----------



## Ltown

Hi ladies, cool day!

IDareT'sHair, thanks for the swap sending out today.

Nothing new with me and hair, doing it less so i'm not using much of any products so don't need anything.


----------



## Eisani

Good mornting  Up early to take dd to her nail appt and get my oil changed. This rain is making me want to sleep and I'm still a bit achy but life goes on. Ulta is walking distance from the dealership so I guess I could kill time in there. I'm oiling my hair with my amla/brahmi/bhringeraj and lavender eo mix while I'm out then hopefully washing when I get home. I HAVE to get trimmed today.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Eisani Ltown  Mernin' Ladies.  Glad someone else is up early!

I'm under the dryer w/Tigi Dumb Blonde Reconstructor.  Will rinse this out in a bit and Steam with Enso Cacao Deep Recovery.

Also have a few errands to run, so I hope it doesn't rain on me.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Eisani  Oh Yeah....Don't let'em "Trim" too much.


----------



## Eisani

IDareT'sHair I'm not even worried about that with her. She did my hair for 12 years, had wrist surgery and partially retired so I switched to someone else that she actually trained, but the other girl is getting married next week so she's been busy. They're the only two I let touch my hair and I know they won't give me a bald fade .


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Under the Dryer. Should finish up 1 CTDG next wash day (have 1 opened b-u) and also should finish up Tigi Dumb Blonde (1 back up) and maybe the Enso Deep Recovery. I may get 2 more out of the Enso.

When I finish up this Enso, I'll go back to Jasmine A&S Wild Strawberry. I sitll have another 1/2 Jar of Enso Deep Recovery to get through tho'. 

I had 1 16 ounce already open and ended up getting another 1/2 16 ounce Jar) on a Swap (maybe more like 3/4ths of a Jar.

No Complaints cause I Lurves it. Yep. I Shol' Do.


----------



## bronzebomb

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Minty
> 
> Hmp. I ain't mad. And my Stuff Shipped. So I'm good.
> 
> Like I said, if she/they, AV or whoever else comes out with something I'm interested in, I'll buy it.
> 
> And I still say, I bet halfa' them folx ain't even bought no Earrings or no Enso. (Trippin')


 
I asked who was scammed from Frank and Myhrr and Enso...no one answered, which made believe that most of them were just talking and venting.  I'm a firm believer that we "gets" our money back..."hook or crook"

No one has been scammed with Enso, right?  I think that thread is a over-the-top.com 

I understood the grief with AfroVeda...my Totally Twisted seperated.  HairVeda gave us our money back or another product...that's what real companies do...

On another note...I was really trying to pruchase something from CurlMart.  But the shipping is too high.


----------



## mkd

I wish it would rain here, it is sooooooo hot.  I grabbed a bottle of porosity control because I am about half way finished with my current bottle.  I finished a set of aphogee 2 step last night.  I will pick up another in about six weeks, the next time I will need another treatment.


----------



## chebaby

so last night i got itchy and decided to straighten the back section of my hair. do you know i am like an inch from mbl???? i am so serious. here i was thinking i had just stumbled on bsl and im passed it. i guess pulling a section of hair isnt that accurate.
before i straightened i deep conditioned on dry hair and then rinsed, shampooed, and conditioned with GPB. 
i did the comb chase method with my denman and FHI. i used fantasia ic heat protectant which makes the hair feel so silky.

ive only been natural 2 years and 4 months and my hair has grown way longer than it was when i was relaxed.


----------



## Ese88

I had a great time at the natural hair workshop. Felicia Leatherwood is a really nice person. I got some great samples but I'm really excited about my jane carter and KBB samples. They had great prizes for the raffle and my aunt won a komaza care gift pack so she's gonna give me half of the shea lotion that she won. I had a great day


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@bronzebomb I know Girl. It's some mess (on both parts). 

But the thing that Gripes me is halfa' these folks hadn't bought either. So Why the Crazy-Stupid-Madness? Absolutely Ridiculous.

@chebaby That's great news Che. Congrats!  That's Wonderful.  Apparently you've been doing all the right stuff. 

Also wanted to tell you my stuff from My Natural Hair Store came today.

I am going to buy some of that Pura Body Naturals Hair Milk and Lotion on Monday during the Sale. (never tried). Hopefully the Sale is good tho'.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@bronzebomb re: Enso, my very 1st order they left something out. I contacted them and they shipped it out right away. 

So. No Drama There. No Scams. Just my product.


----------



## bronzebomb

I understand folks being upset if they were the ones being scammed...but 100+ pages for someone elses grief???  

Origins messed up my order since July 22, but, i corrected it!  Not my "crew"

But I must say, I'm glad folks are passionate about natural hair!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

bronzebomb  IMO Alot of it sounded like Pure Jelly.

IMO:  It's a great line.  What I have tried works well on my hair.  Ships Fast, Responsive CS, Frequent Good Discounts.........

Nothing but Great Experiences on this end.erplexed


----------



## IDareT'sHair

So, I was on that Hair & Body Boutique Site again early this morning. 

Lawd I wish they had an on-line discount.  I want that DB Watermelon Oil and a couple other thangs.  

That $4.99 Flat Shipping is a nice draw, but I'm still undecided.


----------



## Ltown

Hey IDareT'sHair and bronzebomb,  I agree with crazy over there in Enso thread. Everyone has someone or know someone that have done wrong and get away with it. Heck I work Fed government and some folks are at work on vacation get away with it everyday and don't do jack while you busting your chops.  I have cousins that are gold diggers, get all the benefits while my @#@ busting chops but they get away with it.  I don't care, or worry about folks, everything catches up, it might be days, months or years if you do wrong it catches up. Criminals that get away for years, chilling at home for 40 years and knock, knock we got you  I remember last years on news some man broke out of prison 50 years ago in Maryland, they found him in NC at 85, knock, knock  

I'm glad we can disagree in here and still move forward, I don't like drama, don't argue and keep it moving. 

I was thinking I posted that I don't need anything and don't but I have been buying clairl, natural instincts dye, its been great last a little longer than the rinse but it's the same you just have to mix it but they been having sales/coupons.  But that it for hair products.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ltown 

I know Ltown.  It was just way over the top and most of it _totally_ uncalled for. 

Anyway, I made another Cart on My Natural Hair Store, but decided to wait for this Pura Body Naturals Sale on Monday.


----------



## Ltown

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Ltown
> 
> I know Ltown. It was just way over the top and most of it _totally_ uncalled for.
> 
> Anyway, I made another Cart on *My Natural Hair Store*, but decided to wait for this Pura Body Naturals Sale on Monday.


 
IDareT'sHair, I think I miss out on the bold is that a new site?  Our local store is too far for me getting there  and find nothing would piss me off.  Chebaby and I was talking about that this summer it was out of the way, and folks in that area ain't buying that stuff.  You can't always have business near home, like others have said it definately should have been near DC or on the border of southern maryland and DC.


----------



## 13StepsAhead

Hey ladies I co-washed today and why oh why did I try out the Komaza Shea lotion? That stuff is good. I guess it will be going on my BF list.


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Ltown Some place @chebaby done found. 

They have 15% discount mnh1.

I've been getting that Camille Rose from there. Here Check it out:

http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&sour...t-jTDg&usg=AFQjCNEX__proNARSRah4yMXoPnVsei1Ng


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@13StepsAhead Hey Lady! Good Afternoon

I didn't know Komaza had a Shea Rinse? What's it called?


----------



## Ltown

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Ltown Some place @chebaby done found.
> 
> They have 15% discount mnh1.
> 
> I've been getting that Camille Rose from there. Here Check it out:
> 
> http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&sour...t-jTDg&usg=AFQjCNEX__proNARSRah4yMXoPnVsei1Ng



Oh i remember now!


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair, so mynaturalhairstore sent you the stuff anyway


----------



## 13StepsAhead

IDareT'sHair said:


> @13StepsAhead Hey Lady! Good Afternoon
> 
> I didn't know Komaza had a *Shea Rinse?* What's it called?




IDareT'sHair I meant shea butter lotion (jasmine's must have been on my brain)


----------



## IDareT'sHair

13StepsAhead  I can't wait to try that.  mkd and I did a swap a while back and she sent me this.

chebaby No...I went ahead & re-ordered.  Yeah, Imma A-Sucka'........


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @13StepsAhead  I can't wait to try that.  @mkd and I did a swap a while back and she sent me this.
> 
> @chebaby No...I went ahead & re-ordered.  Yeah, Imma A-Sucka'........


oh ok. i thought she just sent it to you after she sent them emails lol. i was gonna say she bold.


----------



## 13StepsAhead

IDareT'sHair yea girl I really like it, I will put it back up until the fall.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby  I just _hauled_ some more Camille Rose stuff from them.

13StepsAhead  Yeah, it's in my Fall Stash.  And so is Big Daddy Dew.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

13StepsAhead  My Lotions for Fall will be (so far):

Enso Blue Malva
Enso Hibiscus *only have 1 of these tho'*
Oyin Dew
Komaza Shea Lotion
Whipped Ends Hydration
Claudie Satin
Darcy's Transitioning
Darcy's Shea Lotion

What are you gone be usin'?

I haven't listed my Creams


----------



## Eisani

I hear what yall are saying about not being directly affected by the Enso debacle, but honestly, where would any of us be if we all had the "I got mine" or "I wasn't directly impacted" mentality? SOMEBODY has to have some type of conviction otherwise **** wouldn't get done. Just sayin. Yea, some of the responses on both sides has been extra but hey, such is life. It all comes down to choices...if some choose to rock with it, cool. If not, that's cool too. I like Enso too, but have to admit that whole situation is shady as hell so like I said before, *I'm* just gon sit back and watch this one.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Eisani Me too E. (about sitting back on this one) 

But I see no need to run out and Sell give away stuff I like & enjoy using. It's not that serious for me.

But, I will be more cautious with future purchases in light of the "alledged" situation/circumstances.erplexed

IMO:  The "other" mentality is totally unproductive.


----------



## 13StepsAhead

IDareT'sHair said:


> 13StepsAhead  My Lotions for Fall will be (so far):
> 
> Enso Blue Malva
> Enso Hibiscus *only have 1 of these tho'*
> Oyin Dew
> Komaza Shea Lotion
> Whipped Ends Hydration
> Claudie Satin
> Darcy's Transitioning
> Darcy's Shea Lotion
> 
> What are you gone be usin'?
> 
> I haven't listed my Creams



IDareT'sHair I will be using mostly my QB creams, but so far for lotions I have these:
SM Yucca & baobab 
Komaza Shea lotion



Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@13StepsAhead I totally forgot about my QB Creams. I need to add those. I've had them a while.


----------



## chebaby

i swear i hate this one person with all my heart. if he died today i'd dance.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> i swear i hate this one person with all my heart. if he died today i'd dance.


 
chebaby  Hush Che.........  

Is it somebody from Werk?erplexed


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby  Hush Che.........
> 
> Is it somebody from Werk?erplexed


no, im serious. this person is a freaking lunatic and is constantly threatening me and my family.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> n*o, im serious. this person is a freaking lunatic and is constantly threatening me and my family.*


 
chebaby  Lawd Gurl...That's Just Crazy!  There's too many crazy things going on these days.  

You ought to look into taking some sort of Legal Action.  At the very least, a Restraining (No Trespass) Order.

What time is the Party?


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby  Lawd Gurl...That's Just Crazy!  There's too many crazy things going on these days.
> 
> You ought to look into taking some sort of Legal Action.  At the very least, a Restraining (No Trespass) Order.
> 
> What time is the Party?


girl a restraining order is just a paper. i went to the police station once and they wouldnt even do a damn report

party starts at 10.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@chebaby That's too bad. There are Stalker Laws out there. Too bad they never really get 'enforced'. 

Too many incidents are happening nationally for them not to take things like this seroiusly.

Just try to stay positive. And definitely be Careful.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby That's too bad. There are Stalker Laws out there. *Too bad they never really get 'enforced'.*
> Too many incidents are happening nationally for them not to take things like this seroiusly.
> 
> Just try to stay positive. And definitely be Careful.


and the bolded is the biggest problem. but what can ya do??? its a shame but whatever.....


----------



## 13StepsAhead

Just went my fab bss and they now carry Donna Marie! So that makes QB, CJ, HTN, curls, hair rules and now DM now I'm so excited.


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *and the bolded is the biggest problem. but what can ya do??? its a shame but whatever.....*


 
chebaby  Just Be on Your Guard and Stay Prayerful. 

Do you know what you're wearing to the Par-tay?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

13StepsAhead  That's Great 13!


----------



## 13StepsAhead

IDareT'sHair said:


> 13StepsAhead  That's Great 13!



IDareT'sHair I know! Now I'll only buy online if there's a good discount

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@13StepsAhead Hopefully Your Store will get more & more Brands. That would be wonderful.

No Mo' Shipping


----------



## Eisani

IDareT'sHair Girl u see I haven't once parted my lips (fingers) to say I was selling anything  I like my stuff and besides, they done already got my moniees!


----------



## Eisani

chebaby Does your state allow you to carry a weapon? I had a similar situation and when I politely reminded the police I was licensed to carry and NOT afraid to protect myself, they moved a whole helluva lot faster when I called.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Eisani said:


> @IDareT'sHair *Girl u see I haven't once parted my lips (fingers) to say I was selling anything  I like my stuff and besides, they done already got my moniees!*


 
Eisani  Gurl me Either. 

You'd never recoup your monnneeee and you'd hafta' to take a loss.  

And for me, all of my Conditioners & DC'ers are 16 ounces. erplexed 

And with Shippin'....Nah I'm keepin' mine.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

double post


----------



## 13StepsAhead

IDareT'sHair said:


> @13StepsAhead Hopefully Your Store will get more & more Brands. That would be wonderful.
> 
> No Mo' Shipping



IDareT'sHair I told them to look into HV and Komaza 


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## chebaby

Eisani said:


> @chebaby Does your state allow you to carry a weapon? I had a similar situation and when I politely reminded the police I was licensed to carry and NOT afraid to protect myself, they moved a whole helluva lot faster when I called.


please believe im about to look into it.
i bet they did move their asses after that

i found a cute dress in my basement so im washing it and i hope it fitsi dont think ive ever worn it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Finished Up 1 Claudie Isha Hair Cream.  I have back-ups and 1 on the way.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

So, I was gone use Tiiva Lotion when I used up the Claudie Isha, but decided to pull my Enso Naturals Blue Malva Lotion back out.

I had started using this a few weeks ago, and it's already open, so I might as well finish this up.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

13StepsAhead chebaby

What Ya'll Doin'?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

13StepsAhead  And tell them Darcy's too.


----------



## 13StepsAhead

IDareT'sHair said:


> 13StepsAhead chebaby
> 
> 
> What Ya'll Doin'?


IDareT'sHair
I'm about to watch jumping the broom



IDareT'sHair said:


> 13StepsAhead  And tell them Darcy's too.


Oh yea I'll have to remember that the next time I go.


----------



## Keshieshimmer

Speaking of Qhemet (I posted this in the Vendor thread as well). But apparently they are becoming a salon and online brand only. I was kinda mad that I went to the store and the Qhemet place was empty. The guy was telling me that quite a few women came in looking for that brand.

I really wanted to try that honey balm.


----------



## chebaby

i forgot to thell yall that i used up my honey hemp and smoothing lotion. i guess when i co wash tonight before i go out i will use jasmines she rinse.
ive been using stuff up left and right and it feels good lol.


----------



## 13StepsAhead

Keshieshimmer said:


> Speaking of Qhemet (I posted this in the Vendor thread as well). But apparently they are becoming a salon and online brand only. I was kinda mad that I went to the store and the Qhemet place was empty. The guy was telling me that quite a few women came in looking for that brand.
> 
> I really wanted to try that honey balm.



Oh wow. My bss was fully stocked on all QB products including the new twisting butter.


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Keshieshimmer

13StepsAhead said:


> Oh wow. My bss was fully stocked on all QB products including the new twisting butter.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


 
I saw in the vendor thread that she PMed someone asking about that store.

Oh well. I just hate taking the plunge when I know some of the products have not totally agreed with me.


----------



## mkd

chebaby, watch your back.  You may need to learn how to shoot a gun and get a license like Eisani sad.


----------



## bronzebomb

13StepsAhead said:


> Hey ladies I co-washed today and why oh why did I try out the Komaza Shea lotion? That stuff is good. I guess it will be going on my BF list.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



Ahhh, Komaza my favorite!  Enjoy!


----------



## divachyk

chebaby - be careful and stay prayed up. Be alert and protect yourself at all times. 



Ltown said:


> Hey @IDareT'sHair and @bronzebomb,  I agree with crazy over there in Enso thread. Everyone has someone or know someone that have done wrong and get away with it. *Heck I work Fed government and some folks are at work on vacation get away with it everyday and don't do jack while you busting your chops.*  I have cousins that are gold diggers, get all the benefits while my @#@ busting chops but they get away with it.  I don't care, or worry about folks, everything catches up, it might be days, months or years if you do wrong it catches up. Criminals that get away for years, chilling at home for 40 years and knock, knock we got you  I remember last years on news some man broke out of prison 50 years ago in Maryland, they found him in NC at 85, knock, knock
> 
> I'm glad we can disagree in here and still move forward, I don't like drama, don't argue and keep it moving.
> 
> I was thinking I posted that I don't need anything and don't but I have been buying clairl, natural instincts dye, its been great last a little longer than the rinse but it's the same you just have to mix it but they been having sales/coupons.  But that it for hair products.


Ltown - I too work fed govt and we call them retired on the job. Got one that works in my section. Not cool. Dude was caught sleep at work the other day.


----------



## Minty

Hey ladies - 
went to the Chinese herbal store today prepared to get my haul, but it didn't work out that way, got - 

Fo-Ti 
Mulberry Leaf
Jujube Root

and the doc gave me a month's script for my blood pressure. 

When I went in my laundry list of herbs, the very nice lady asked if my hair was falling out. I said no, just for hair health.  She cut my list down to the 3 herbs, told me how to make the tea and then a hair rinse. And its not bitter. 

I had a whole list of stuff I was going to order from MRH, but now just some sandalwood and rose hydrosols


----------



## Shay72

The low mani route is working for me. Right now I do my hair on Sunday and wear it for 3days then again on Wednesday evening and wear it again for 3 days. Well depending on what is going on. I did cowash today. Both the Coil Jam & Papaya Souffle have a soft but good hold (no crunchiness whatsoever), a little bit goes a long way, and are very moisturizing. I am so happy . I do need to stop buying conditioners right now because at this point I am set for a minute. Well I could maybe use some more protein conditioners .

I've tried Claudie's Hair gel 2x and I like it. She descibes it as a medium hold and that is accurate at least for my hair.


----------



## beautyaddict1913

Hello ladies! Just been catching up on the thread and working TOO hard! My hairveda gallon arrived on Thursday...I wasnt expecting it so soon! And I was shocked that it was in a flatrate box that fit in my mailbox lol...but it was unharmed and I can't believe I ordered it since I am STRUGGLING to use up the stuff I have lol...I have my list of things that I want to use up by October but October is soooo close, its crazy, and since October is close that means Black Friday is EXTRA close....can yall believe it? This year has FLOWN by!

I totally agree with you ladies - this ENSO drama is CRAZY and unneccessary....some of these people are dragging that lady's name thru the mud and havent purchased a thing from nary company she owns...you buy all of ur products from the bss but you have a million opinions in the threads....smh....and I saw someone on twitter asking "how you pregnant and I saw u out having dranks" and some of the ladies were on twitter asking "are yall still going to purchase from Enso"....please log on to itsnotthatserious.com lol

Anyway, Im trying to use up my Komaza stuff before it expires in December - bronzebomb you said that you use the Intense DC as a protein? Do you follow it with a moisturizing DC? I saw that it is supposed to be balancing but I was wondering if it makes your hair feel strong or hard or however protein affects u?


----------



## bronzebomb

beautyaddict1913 - yes, I use the Intense Moisture Therapy as a stand alone protien conditioner.  It's moisturizing as well.  I only have a half jar remaining.  This is my liquid gold  I'm hoping Komaza finds alternate suppliers...otherwise, I don't have a replacement.


----------



## Eisani

Oh I meant to tell yall! Yesterday while in Ulta I decided to test the staff  I had pulled my twistout up into a ponytail and the worker asked if I needed help finding anything. I asked if she had anything besides Deva Curl and Hair Rules for curly hair. She goes back to the salon area and brings black a black worker, pointed at me and said "she wants to know if we have anything for...curly hair?" Me: *side eye* The black girl, extra yaky roots, indian remy in the back and funeral makeup, takes me STRAIGHT to Mizani and KeraCare. DD was standing back with the original sales associate and said, "I can look at my mom's face and tell she doesnt like that stuff. She makes her own products and when she doesnt, she's very picky."  Not knocking either brand, just saying there's more to offer. I know not to ask anyone there for help and if funeral face is doing hair, I DAMN sho aint gettin no hair services done.


----------



## Shay72

Eisani said:


> Oh I meant to tell yall! Yesterday while in Ulta I decided to test the staff  I had pulled my twistout up into a ponytail and the worker asked if I needed help finding anything. I asked if she had anything besides Deva Curl and Hair Rules for curly hair.* She goes back to the salon area and brings black a black worker, pointed at me and said "she wants to know if we have anything for...curly hair?"* Me: *side eye* The black girl, extra yaky roots, indian remy in the back and funeral makeup, takes me STRAIGHT to Mizani and KeraCare. DD was standing back with the original sales associate and said, "I can look at my mom's face and tell she doesnt like that stuff. She makes her own products and when she doesnt, she's very picky."  Not knocking either brand, just saying there's more to offer. I know not to ask anyone there for help and if funeral face is doing hair, I DAMN sho aint gettin no hair services done.


 
This right here kills me. Why she had to go get someone black? Then the pause before curly. Really some of them have a hard time saying our hair is curly. Some of us can't even say it. I was struggling with it too until I became fully natural and I realized that is the best way to describe my hair--curly. Sometimes I say coily but only folks on hair boards & you tube use that term.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Eisani said:


> Oh I meant to tell yall! Yesterday while in Ulta I decided to test the staff  I had pulled my twistout up into a ponytail and the worker asked if I needed help finding anything. I asked if she had anything besides Deva Curl and Hair Rules for curly hair.* She goes back to the salon area and brings black a black worker, pointed at me and said "she wants to know if we have anything for...curly hair?" *Me: *side eye* The black girl, extra yaky roots, indian remy in the back and funeral makeup, takes me STRAIGHT to Mizani and KeraCare. DD was standing back with the original sales associate and said, "I can look at my mom's face and tell she doesnt like that stuff. She makes her own products and when she doesnt, she's very picky."  Not knocking either brand, just saying there's more to offer. I know not to ask anyone there for help and if funeral face is doing hair, I DAMN sho aint gettin no hair services done.


 
@Eisani @Shay72 Hmp. This right here kills me!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Afternoon Ladies....How's Errthang?  Just rubbed some Tiiva Naturals in.  

Lawd I gotta quit Haulin'............


----------



## Shay72

I finished a Curl Refresh sample, Sea Buckthorn & Horsetail Moisture Mask sample, Sea Buckthorn & Horsetail Daily Conditioner sample, and Coco Passionfruit Nectar. The only repurchase is Curl Refresh.

I've been meaning to tell ya'll that the Olay Pro-X is a hit. If you don't want to drop the cash for the Clarisonic you might want to try this. I got it shipped from Amazon for $29. I saw it in Target for $32. You can get replacement brushes from Target. I use my natural cleansers with it not what came with it. I gave that away . It keeps my face looking smooth, clean, and bright. I tend to get whiteheads on my nose and chin and this keeps them at bay. I  it. I finally ordered the facial attachment for the Huetiful steamer too. I will let ya'll know about that one once I try it a few times.


----------



## Minty

Eisani.......bump them and the horse they rode in on. I can't with the people 

I'm chilling with the man. Its a rainy day in the city. My eldest is making humingbird cake and I'll throw some cornish hens and roast some potatoes in the oven. Its a lazy Sunday. I'm not even doing my hair today. 

IDareT'sHair - how you doing darlin' I'm thinking of getting some Claudine's but I haven't a clue. I'm all on a growth kick for the next six months so what does Ms. C have going on?


----------



## divachyk

Hey ladies, enjoy your day. I have a tummy ache for no apparent reason. It's annoying and needs to go away. Today was wash my hair day. Ugh.


----------



## Minty

Shay72 I don't like the Pro-X. I never tried the Clarisonic so I've nothing to compare, but the Pro-X doesn't work hard enough. I won't be plopping any money down for the Clarisonic though. I went back to my de-gunking regimen (aha/bha/green clay mask/rice&apricot scrub)


----------



## Minty

divachyk I'm so sorry to hear about your stomach pain.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Minty  Sounds Good Girl.  I'm on a Growth Kick too for the next 6 (as always) -- so we'll hafta' compare notes.

She has the Temple Balm Revitalizer, the Growth Exlir, the Ends Insurance, Quinoa and some others are for growth. 

The Reconstructor, the Fortifying and the Protein Conditioner as well.

It's worth checking out.  You should also contact her and briefly explain your issues.  

She does great consultations and she'll make up a little something extra.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Minty  That Meal Sounds Good.


----------



## Ltown

Hello Diva's!  

It's been raining weekend here, off/on.  I went to see the movie Help, good movie, for both black/white people.  

I'm co-washing with Jasmine shea rinse, dc with jasmine hibiscus and wdt, will use infusion23 and something else, then use Enso, yes I said Enso aloe lotion, and serum.  I don't like how my hair feels with cowash it maybe the shea, but its reduce the dryness that i had so i got to figure this one out.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Ltown I just came back from seeing that Movie too. (Too bad we couldna' went together).

I love how my hair feels cowashing. You just hafta' find the right Conditioner or...maybe a Conditioning-Cleanser.

Hopefully Moist 24/7 will give you the feel you are looking for.

Yeah, I love Enso too.....


----------



## Shay72

Minty
I totally understand. For some the Pro-X might not be enough. I'm one of those that always does too much  so I wanted something not as powerful. Back in the day I tore my face up with the Buff Puff .

Ltown IDareT'sHair
I've been back and forth on reading the book. I think I will. I'm not one to go to the movies. I wait for the dvd to come out. By then I will have read the book to help me decide.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Shay72 I went to the 10:10 a.m. viewing.

ETA:  I hear the movie follows the book pretty closely.


----------



## beautyaddict1913

Good afternoon ladies! Glad to see ur lights on! This Sunday is flying by! I have been greasing my scalp with Mixed Greens and moisturizing my braids under this weave with Komaza hair cream - trying to use it up! I finally figured out that my hair only likes butter based creams like Komaza and KBB on dry hair - and the instructions say USE ON DRY HAIR - smh lol! So those arent very useful for me because I try to use leave ins that keep my hair moisturized forever where I dont have to moisturize nightly - but it doesnt hurt - using up stuff is working out in my favor - my hair is growing! 

This past Thursday made a week with this weave...I believe I will be taking it down sometime in the earlier part of this week. If its not too funky I wont wash it and will rock the braid out til the weekend...

Now I am wanting to purchase a new blowdryer and some Caruso Steam rollers...smh the quest to acquire stuff is neverending!


----------



## beautyaddict1913

IDareT'sHair said:


> @beautyaddict1913 The Karady Tea Hair Mist is wonderful for Herbal intensity. The Hydrasilicia (IMO) is a cutesy spritz. Something to spritz with just because you want to spritz.


 
lol...this sounds totally accurate! That stuff smells so good and it was so awesome pulling it out of the fridge and spritzing that cool mist on my hair during the earlier part of the summer! I cant wait to try the karkady mist! Cmon here Qhemet - u been talking bout reformulating for years!


----------



## 13StepsAhead

Hey divas  I've been busy all day,but finally got around to my hair and just finished twisting up. I whipped up some butters (for the 1st time) and used that on my twist. I really like how my twist feel, but I may have to tweek the ingredients next time because I think I added a little too much oil.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

13StepsAhead beautyaddict1913

So, am I gone be the only one buyin' PuraBody Naturals?  

I'm getting the Sapote Lotion in Tahitian Vanilla and the Murmurmu Butter Hair Milk.

Will be my 1st time trying.

Been looking at Reviews on YT.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

So...Here's what I'm waiting on:

Camille Rose
Tiiva Naturals
Enso Naturals
Jamaican Oils (Jojoba Oil)
Marie Dean Moisturizer Sample Pack
Claudie
Hairitage Hydrations


----------



## 13StepsAhead

IDareT'sHair said:


> @13StepsAhead @beautyaddict1913
> 
> So, am I gone be the only one buyin' PuraBody Naturals?
> 
> I'm getting the Sapote Lotion in Tahitian Vanilla and the Murmurmu Butter Hair Milk.
> 
> Will be my 1st time trying.
> 
> Been looking at Reviews on YT.


 
IDareT'sHair I never looked at PuraBody Naturals, but I probably won't buy anyway.


----------



## beautyaddict1913

Is Pura having a sale? The mango tea scalp butter, murmurmu butter milk, and sapote lotion sounds yum! I cant wait for ur Camille Rose reviews - I like the labels!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

beautyaddict1913 

Brownie518 Gave Camille Rose pretty good reviews.  I have 3 Conditioners.  The SOYlicious, the Janzyan and the Seaweed Algae DC'ing Mask.  

I also have the oil and I tried a little last night and it was very light (and non offensive).  So, I did another quick haul.

And Yes, PuraNaturals is having a Sale this week.


----------



## divachyk

I decided to wash my hair anyway in hopes that would make me feel better. So far that theory is debatable. Today I mixed up a bunch of this and that to get rid of it. Finished up MoraccanOil Brand Mask. Like this but too expensive to repurchase.

I love my steamer but some days I feel that it pumps majority of the steam to the front of the hood, thereby neglecting the back and nape of my hair. I try to hold my head in such a way that the steam hits those areas but it's uncomfy for me. Anyone else with this issue?


----------



## Eisani

Hey yall. I meant to tell yall yesterday that even after my trim, I'm just past WL  Havent decided what to do yet, if I just want to maintain or let it grow wild


----------



## bronzebomb

divachyk -is it a huetiful steamer?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Eisani  Congrats Girlie. 

I am sure it is Beautiful


divachyk  Are the vents 'closed?'


----------



## divachyk

Eisani - whew-woo, congrats!!! That's excellent. Let it grow!!!

IDareT'sHair - yes the vents are closed. I've tried it both with vents open and closed with the same results. Should they be open for the best results?

bronzebomb - I have this steamer, purchased from LCL beauty.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

WOW!  It Shol' is quiet around here tonight


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@divachyk That's the exact one I have too. 

Is the dome low enough? I had to adjust the height to make sure it was hitting all the pertinent places.

I keep mine closed.


----------



## divachyk

IDareT'sHair - I've lowered and raised. Dunno what's the trick. I've even called LCL and they suggest I steam without both buttons on and the vents open. Tried that, um didn't work. So to solve the issue, I just hold my head down, chin to chest. Annoying but that's the only way to get it to work. I think my steamer is suspect because it leaks from the base of the canister with the slightest bump. LCL says that's normal. *shrug*


----------



## chebaby

hey ladies
i co washed today with kckt then used HV whipped ends to do a low puff and my hair is so dry i even deep conditioned today on dry hair with olive you for a few hours before co washing and its still dry. this here head of mine is tripping lately lmao.

i dont feel like co washing again and doing my two braids so i will have to co wash tomorrow with giovanni sas and then use something super moisturizing as a leave in(i have no idea what that will be. used to be dew but that  aint working now).
winter is so easy on my hair but this summer has been a mess.


----------



## divachyk

@IDareT'sHair - shoooo, quiet ain't the word, it's straight up deserted.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@divachyk It really is. On nights like these I usually get my Haul on. 

But I'm all Hauled out.........

I just hope I can stop until Black Friday.

My Fall Stash is pretty much set and it's not even September yet.


----------



## chebaby

ive been out all day in the heat so maybe thats why my hair is so dry. it would be so easy if dew just stop playing around and work for me again lol. i went through a whole 8oz bottle and loved it but the 16oz has only worked for me once and that was on dry hair. i hate moisturizing on dry hair.

i went to see the movie 30 minutes or less today and it is soooooo funny. i would wash it again. next on my list to see is planet of the apes and fright night.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby  Hi Che!  I hope you are having a good evening.  I also hope you had fun at the Par'Tay last night.

I'm looking forward to fall too.  Although I've been in PS all this hot summer.  I'm just ready for a Change I guess. erplexed 

I know my Fall Stash is looking pretty good.  I am out of Moist 24/7 (swapping my last with Ltown for some Claudie).  

I have a coupla' other summer/lightweight cowash conditioners I'll try to get through before the Fall Transition.


----------



## mkd

Congrats on making wl Eisani.

I am so tired of it being a hundred degrees everyday.  I really don't which is more rough on my hair, winter or summer.  I probably need to start thinking of what products I may use in the winter.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Yeah, I'm with you @mkd I'm kinda ready for Summer to be over. 

I know I'll regret saying that when there is 10 inches of snow and below Zero.

At least you don't have to worry about that drama.


----------



## divachyk

mkd - what state do you live? It's been 100+ hot in FL.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby  Hi Che!  I hope you are having a good evening.  I also hope you had fun at the Par'Tay last night.
> 
> I'm looking forward to fall too.  Although I've been in PS all this hot summer.  I'm just ready for a Change I guess. erplexed
> 
> I know my Fall Stash is looking pretty good.  I am out of Moist 24/7 (swapping my last with Ltown for some Claudie).
> 
> I have a coupla' other summer/lightweight cowash conditioners I'll try to get through before the Fall Transition.



yea i had a nice time at the party. err body kept trying to buy me shots to loosen me up(their words, not mine). my friend was like "if you like your money dont buy her a drink cause she wont drink it"
it was fun though.

yesterday i actually co washed with kckt, rinsed it all out and used cj curl queen as my styler with no leave in and my hair was soft all night 

yea T, im ready for fall. you got a lot of good stuff for fall

for fall lotions i have enso marshmallow, hibiscus and blue malva, komaza califia lotion, shea lotion, and coconut lotion, the dew and shea moisture shea butter leave in(the original one).


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@chebaby Yeah, I don't know WHY I'm ready for Fall? 

Chances are I'll be Wiggin' it Up the rest of the year. So, I'll still be in PS.erplexed

I don't know, just ready for a change I guess. I wish I had that MHC Buttery Soy. That would help round out my Butters/Creams & Lotions.

I'll hafta' keep my eye on that. I'd like to pick that up.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair

Hey lady! I'm here at work, busy as hell. We just finished with a 2hour conference call. What you doin checkin out a new vendor? I thought you ordered from Pura before?


----------



## Brownie518

mkd said:


> Congrats on making wl @Eisani.
> 
> I am so tired of it being a hundred degrees everyday.  I really don't which is more rough on my hair, winter or summer.  I probably need to start thinking of what products I may use in the winter.



Dang. I do not like high heat or humidity. We've been in the mid 70s since last week but the humidity came back last night. Feels disgusting.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518 

Hey LadyB! No, I've never purchased from Pura Before. 

But Imma get that Sapote Lotion and the Murmumu Hair Milk tomorrow......

Is the Stank Co-worker gone yet?


----------



## chebaby

i feel like deep conditioning right now with cj rehab because last time i did that moisture lasted me for 2 days with giovanni direct leave in and that moisture usually only lasts for several hours. ill just co wash with it tomorrow though.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby  You might as well Che.  You know you up all night anyway.  

Would you DC overnight with Rehab? Or Steam with it

Hmp.  You know you don't mind sleepin' with stuff on your head. 

I on the other hand..can't stand it.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby  You might as well Che.  You know you up all night anyway.
> 
> Would you DC overnight with Rehab? Or Steam with it
> 
> Hmp.  You know you don't mind sleepin' with stuff on your head.
> 
> I on the other hand..can't stand it.


girl aint nothing wrong with having something wet and squishy on your head while you sleep
normally i would say no, i wouldnt deep condition over night with it because its too much moisture but my hair is dry dry dry. i can hear it when i touch it
summer tryna give me a set back.
im looking at all my leave ins tryna figure out what to use. i think im gonna use honey butta
im gonna detangle now(cause you right T, imma be up all night lol) with smoothing lotion(cause kckt dont comapre) and then deep condition with rehab. i wont steam though.

this weekend i will.
its raining cats and dogs right now. we need this to cool it off


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> Hey LadyB! No, I've never purchased from Pura Before.
> 
> But Imma get that Sapote Lotion and the Murmumu Hair Milk tomorrow......
> 
> Is the Stank Co-worker gone yet?



 Nah, she's outta here on the 22nd. Workin my last one, too! 

Oh, I used up a Jasmine's Hibiscus and a BFH Red Wine Grape Rinse (and ordered 2 more ).


----------



## Charz

I used up QB CTDG and AOHSR(have two backups)

I wont repurchase either cuz I like CJ smoothing lotion better as a detangler plus it's cheaper. I like the CJ conditioners better too.


----------



## Brownie518

chebaby said:


> girl* aint nothing wrong with having something wet and squishy on your head while you sleep*


----------



## Eisani

Thanks yall, this isnt my first time making wl, but it is the first time I've surpassed it. I usually end up cutting back to mbl. Boo asked me not to cut it for a while and see what happens. We've been lazy today, cuddled up watching movies. We ordered out Greek food, threw down as in eating), went to sleep on the couch then woke up and ate some more  Idk how they cook that broccoli but got damn its good! I love days like this.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

I like that Red Wine too.  I think I like it a little better than the Green Tea Apple.  (Both are really good tho'). 

I think I may only have 1 back-up of each.  They haven't had a "Sale" in a minute have they?erplexed

chebaby 

I'm glad you are going to treat that Dryness Appropriately.


----------



## hannan

Hey ladies!

I used up a coupla open Jasmine rinses and a hibiscus dc earlier a few days ago. Thinking I might dc tonight with kbb mask since I have a little left. After that jar and another one I have, I don't think I'll repurchase. I'm still using up the ones from that flash sale in Dec .

I might put my cj curl queen on the exchange board. I don't know what possessed me to get a gel and I don't even use stylers like that.


----------



## beautyaddict1913

Hello ladies, just checking back in...I am up typing up reports for work and preparing for court with a client in the morning...you guys have me thinking about my winter regimen...chile Fall starts October 31 here...I can still wash and go up until then, I probably wont but I am capable lol. But when it gets cooler (when I take out my fall install) I will be using Qhemet, Hairveda, KBB, Donna Marie and Miss Jessie's stylers. All of those did me right last winter. 
I am about to TRY to get serious about my no buy until Black Friday....its only 3 months away...yikes! If the Karkady is not ready by this August Qhemet sale I will wait until Black Friday. My last jar of CTDG probably wont last until then but I will use the instant conditioners until I get more.


----------



## beautyaddict1913

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> I like that Red Wine too. I think I like it a little better than the Green Tea Apple. (Both are really good tho').
> 
> I think I may only have 1 back-up of each. They haven't had a "Sale" in a minute have they?erplexed
> 
> @chebaby
> 
> I'm glad you are going to treat that Dryness Appropriately.


 
IDareT'sHair gurl they are rich! What do they need with a sale lol


----------



## IDareT'sHair

hannan  Yeah, you should put it out there to see what kind of response you get.  And set the price accordingly. 

Sometimes I put stuff out there just to see if there is any 'interest'.

beautyaddict1913  I can't wait until you get back to using all that good stuff you got.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

beautyaddict1913  Gurl Puhleeze.  I'm counting my pennies just like errbody else.

Really.


----------



## Minty

Days like those are awesome Eisani! Yeppers. LOL 

I want to go shoe shopping for fall. Need some new shoe websites though. I've been uninspired.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

Ms. B -- I keep forgetting to tell you, I did a little 'sample' of that Camille Rose Oil and I really like it. 

It's really lightweight and it doesn't smell like much.  I think Imma really like that one.


----------



## Brownie518

beautyaddict1913 said:


> @IDareT'sHair gurl they are rich! What do they need with a sale lol




beautyaddict1913 -  ....


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

Lawd...that is the furthest thing from the truth.

_*hmp. i wish*_


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> I like that Red Wine too.  I think I like it a little better than the Green Tea Apple.  (Both are really good tho').
> *
> I think I may only have 1 back-up of each.  They haven't had a "Sale" in a minute have they*?erplexed



I haven't heard of any sales but I saw some old codes for 20% (like a month or so) I only got 10% my order. 



IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> Ms. B -- I keep forgetting to tell you, I did a little 'sample' of that Camille Rose Oil and I really like it.
> 
> It's really lightweight and it doesn't smell like much.  I think Imma really like that one.



Yeah that oil is nice. I do like it.


----------



## beautyaddict1913

IDareT'sHair said:


> @beautyaddict1913 Gurl Puhleeze. I'm counting my pennies just like errbody else.
> 
> Really.


 
IDareT'sHair I wasnt talking bout u, I was talking bout "Thanks for making me rich" lol


----------



## chebaby

ok im back from doing my hair. i shampooed just incase i had build up, detaingled with smoothing lotion, and conditioned with rehab. and just to be on the safe said i left the rehab in to do my two braids and used the honey butta on my ends
i need to make me another batch of shea butter cause i need it NOW.

ok BF list: updated
32oz cj daily fix
cj argon and olive conditioner
cj beauticurls leave in
cj deep fix
oyin honey hemp 32oz
MHC olive you(2 jars)
darcys pumpkin (2 bottles)
cj smoothing lotion(3 bottles)
cj smoothing conditioner(3 bottles)

thats it i think lol.

i will no longer be purchasing kckt. it doesnt comapre to smoothing lotion and that little bottle is usually gone after 3 uses.


----------



## beautyaddict1913

yup chebaby I eliminated KCKT from my life too...Just doesnt seem "irreplacable". Its a nice back-up that we can get locally though! Your Black Friday list sounds fab!

So far I am just getting Enso, MyHoneyChild Grease, KBB super silky, SSI curly hair products, Darcy's transitioning cream, peach kernel oil and twisting pudding, and Qhemet BRBC, CTDG, Karkady mist & Amla pomade. 

Life will be great when I stop trying everything lol.


----------



## beautyaddict1913

double post


----------



## chebaby

beautyaddict1913 said:


> yup @chebaby I eliminated KCKT from my life too...Just doesnt seem "irreplacable". Its a nice back-up that we can get locally though! Your Black Friday list sounds fab!
> 
> So far I am just getting Enso, MyHoneyChild Grease, KBB super silky, SSI curly hair products, Darcy's transitioning cream, peach kernel oil and twisting pudding, and Qhemet BRBC, CTDG, Karkady mist & Amla pomade.
> 
> Life will be great when I stop trying everything lol.


kckt used to detangle so well for me but now not so much. and the moisture is only ok for me. so like you said,  at least i can get it on the ground but its not a must have.

you just reminded me to get darcys transitioning cream.


the storm knocked my cable out i hope it comes back on soon.

ive started back dating and i dont like it


----------



## hannan

chebaby Did you order mhc on bf? Weren't they they ones that had the b1g1 on any 8 oz conditioner last bf?


----------



## chebaby

hannan said:


> @chebaby Did you order mhc on bf? Weren't they they ones that had the b1g1 on any 8 oz conditioner last bf?


no i usually order mine from curl mart and i was getting it locally for a short while.
but i think they did have that sale last year and IDareT'sHair, ordered from them i think.


----------



## Brownie518

hannan said:


> @chebaby Did you order mhc on bf? Weren't they they ones that had the b1g1 on any 8 oz conditioner last bf?



hannan - Yeah, they did have that sale. I hope the repeat it, too!!!


----------



## divachyk

I love SSI Okra Reconstructor  Makes my hair feel nice. Been using this weekly before my DC.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Merning Divas! I got my PuraBody Naturals On.

I got the Sapote Lotion and the _Murmurumu_ Milk both in Tahitian Vanilla.

I know I tore that word up.


----------



## 13StepsAhead

Good Monrning Ladies  have a wonderful day!


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Good morning ladies, I hope everyone had a wonderful weekend. My sis flew in on Friday and will be here for the week so I won't be on as much until she leaves Friday.

Based on QB's FB poll her sale most likely will be Friday 26th starting at noon. If she posts anything definite I will pass that info on.

Have a blessed day ladies and I will chat with yall soon


----------



## Eisani

Mernin yall. Doin a loose side braid and going about my business!

divachyk do u ride motorcycles too? I sold mine in '09 and miss it so much!


----------



## mkd

divachyk, I am in Georgia (pronounced Gawja)

Brownie518,  I would much rather dry heat, the humidity takes my breath away.


----------



## natura87

Just got back from visiting friends. I got silly string in my hair so I had to wash it out. I poo'd with Biurts Bees's , DC'd with a SM Purification Masque and co-rinsed with YTCarrots conditioner. Will finish twisting it up with some mango butter.


----------



## bronzebomb

I just finished Jane Carter Solution Nourish and Shine; I will purchase in the future.

I sprayed Indigofera Hydrating Mist on my head..whew...it's so cool and refreshing.  Has anyone else tried this line?


----------



## 13StepsAhead

I can't wait til' the fall/winter either, but solely for hair purposes. I hate the cold weather and I live in Jersey (go figure), so Fall will be here next month. I'm going back to wigging from mid September-the end of April; hopefully I'm full BSL inching my way to MBL by that time.


----------



## robot.

I know I'm super late, but I just got back from vacation...

Am I the only one who doesn't care about this Enso naturals thing?  If I want to order from them, I will.


----------



## 13StepsAhead

robot. nope you're not the only one. I'm trying to figure what I want from them to add to my BF list.


----------



## divachyk

Good Day Ladies! 

mkd - I familiar with the Gawja slang. I got peeps that live there and frequent the area several times a year (or try to at least). 

Eisani - yes I ride.  Are you planning to get another bike?


----------



## Eisani

divachyk I will at some poiny, just not sure when. I want a 1500  Maybe a Hyabusa. Had a 1000 Jixer. Not too many women around here mess with anything as big as a 'Busa, but I can handle it.


----------



## 13StepsAhead

divachyk said:


> Good Day Ladies!
> 
> mkd - I familiar with the Gawja slang. I got peeps that live there and frequent the area several times a year (or try to at least).
> 
> Eisani - yes I ride.  Are you planning to get another bike?





Eisani said:


> divachyk I will at some poiny, just not sure when. I want a 1500  Maybe a Hyabusa. Had a 1000 Jixer. Not too many women around here mess with anything as big as a 'Busa, but I can handle it.



Nice to see ladies in here that ride. My goal is to learn and get me a bike by my 25th birthday.


----------



## chebaby

hey ladies
im so tired and dont know why lol. im just dragging around in slow motion
anyway my braid look good however when i first woke up my hair was hard at the top like i smoothed it down with gel. but now its starting to loosen up. the braids itself are nice and soft though. and it has that cool moisturized feeling to it.
i just did a fake cart at cj to see roughly how much id be paying on BF and with a 20% discount its still dang near $150. i dont wanna spend that much. even though i know for $150 you only get 2 products from curl junkie i might have to ONLY get curl junkie and 3 other products. those products will be oyin honey hemp, MHC olive you and either oyin dew or darcys pumpkin. it depends on if dew starts loving me again by then.


----------



## Ese88

Qhemet:

Hola Chicas! The verdict is in! The August sale will be held on Friday, 8/26 at Noon EST/9 AM PST! Order intake will be suspended at midnight, 8/16. Everything will appear as "out of stock" until we reopen on 8/26. Be sure to join our mailing list for the sale newsletter!


----------



## bronzebomb

chebaby I just did a fake cart at aveyou and curlmart for Curl Junkie.  I want to try the Aloe Fix, CIAB and Beauticurls...I'll wait for a sale.  CurlMart's shipping is too high.

Anyone getting something from the Qhemet sale?

I think I'm trying new stuff on BF...if the deals are right.  I can barely use anything.

BTW, I'm sick of these cornrows under the wig....heck, I'm sick of the wig.

I may start making my own refresher spray with Lavendar, Rosemary and Peppermint.  I really like that tingly feeling.


----------



## Ltown

Hey Diva's!

Congratulations Eisani on WL definately awesome accomplishments!

I don't have a hair BF list yet but clothes always.


----------



## chebaby

bronzebomb said:


> @chebaby I just did a fake cart at aveyou and curlmart for Curl Junkie. I want to try the Aloe Fix, CIAB and Beauticurls...I'll wait for a sale. CurlMart's shipping is too high.
> 
> Anyone getting something from the Qhemet sale?
> 
> I think I'm trying new stuff on BF...if the deals are right. I can barely use anything.
> 
> BTW, I'm sick of these cornrows under the wig....heck, I'm sick of the wig.
> 
> I may start making my own refresher spray with Lavendar, Rosemary and Peppermint. I really like that tingly feeling.


 yea curl mart shipping is way too high. and ill only order from ave you when i get another groupon other wise ill just order from curl junkie directly.


----------



## divachyk

Eisani said:


> @divachyk I will at some poiny, just not sure when. I want a 1500  Maybe a Hyabusa. Had a 1000 Jixer. Not too many women around here mess with anything as big as a 'Busa, but I can handle it.


Eisani - Hmph, guess you told me.  I stepped up to a Jixxer 750 but the bike and I was not one so I downgraded back to a CBR 600. My dh has a CBR 1000. Hyabusa? Dang, say what? Do you ride in stilettos? I don't. I ride in chunky boots. I picture you riding in all leather, hair blowing in the wind with stilettos. :superbanana:



13StepsAhead said:


> Nice to see ladies in here that ride. My goal is to learn and get me a bike by my 25th birthday.


13StepsAhead - Go for it. Make sure you take the rider course and let the ride way.


----------



## divachyk

Not meaning to offend anyone but gah'lee, would the let it rest already. So the young lady (Enso situation) posted a detailed post about the past and ppl are still going in on her situation. I wish folk would focus on other things. I thought they wanted an apology, an explanation if you will. She gave that but it's still not enough. When will it be enough! Oh my bad, it'll never be enough. Folk just want to talk to be talking and slang mud. I've been pretty quiet over what I really feel on this topic but enough is enough.


----------



## 13StepsAhead

divachyk I plan on taking a rider course in the spring because I'll be damned if I let someone show me or I try on my onnono


----------



## bronzebomb

That's a modern day  hunt.  I'd like to think I could start a business... and start over :dollar:

How much  can one take?

Didn't everyone get there money back?

Now I ain't saying I'm buying...but, if I did it would be my choice.

Let AfroVeda get some free shipping...:crossfingers:


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Evening Ladies.  I just moisturized with Enso Naturals Blue Malva Anti Breakage Lotion.

Man that stuff smells amazing and it works great.

13StepsAhead  I got the swap.  I hope you got mine too.

Ltown I got the swap.  I just mailed yours today.  Will pm you Delivery Confirmation

Thanks Ladies.....


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Lawd Folks Need to Take a Chill Pill and Go Get they Deep Conditioning On...


----------



## 13StepsAhead

IDareT'sHair I got mine too.


----------



## 13StepsAhead

IDareT'sHair said:


> Evening Ladies. I just moisturized with Enso Naturals *Blue Malva Anti Breakage Lotion.*
> 
> Man that stuff smells amazing and it works great.
> 
> @13StepsAhead I got the swap. I hope you got mine too.
> 
> @Ltown I got the swap. I just mailed yours today. Will pm you Delivery Confirmation
> 
> Thanks Ladies.....


 
I think I may try this during the next sale.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I got my "Dang" Hairitage Hydrations in the Mail today.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

13StepsAhead I think you would love the Blue Malva.  

I've been dusting again.  I really need to hide those trimming shears. 

But I feel like I need it.erplexed

I know it's uneven as all get-out, but at least I'm dusting those raggedy ends.


----------



## Ltown

Hey i read the Enso thread, and apparently there was a post in NC from the owner. I'm sorry for those who lost money, you got to file claims immediately when someone do you wrong.  I'm on BBB immediately when folks do me wrong as a matter of fact i think i had a claim to file against insurance company.  

Enso, has provided great service, fast from CA which is great imo compare to HV who is in my own state take 20 days.  qhem closed down to prepare for the orders, don't know how long the delivery ordered once long time ago.  

We the people will never all be happy at the same time, its fact, its life.  Can't we all just try to get along. 


BF probable list!
Enso
Hv


----------



## divachyk

IDareT'sHair said:


> Evening Ladies.  I just moisturized with *Enso Naturals Blue Malva Anti Breakage Lotion.
> 
> Man that stuff smells amazing and it works great.* **
> 
> @13StepsAhead  I got the swap.  I hope you got mine too.
> 
> @Ltown I got the swap.  I just mailed yours today.  Will pm you Delivery Confirmation
> 
> Thanks Ladies.....


IDareT'sHair - agreed.... and don't leave out the Aloe Marshmallow.  x2. I just hope they stay in business so I can re-up on these items.  I purchased a split ender for my trims. Haven't used it yet though.

13StepsAhead - 13, I agree with T, think you would love it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

divachyk said:


> @IDareT'sHair - agreed.... and don't leave out the Aloe Marshmallow.  x2. *I just hope they stay in business so I can re-up on these items. *


 
divachyk  Lawd Diva    So Do I. (bolded)

I also like that Sweet Honey Pomade (or whatever it's called) and the Olive & Honey Hydrating Butter.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My Marie Dean Shipped!  It was fast this time.  So, it's on the way. (After I said I'd never order from them again).  

I'll be all set for Fall and won't have to partake in the Mad-Crazy-Stupid-Fun Haulin'......

I'd still get some DB.  Another Cherry Oil and I want that Watermelon Oil, but she doesn't have it on her site.  They have it at that Hair & Body Boutique tho'.  I wish Sage or somebody had it.

I don't know what I'd haul for BF at this point.  Maybe I'll sit back and watch Ya'll. 

 Maybe some _Enso Naturals?_.....


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ltown chebaby Charz  Next time one of ya'll go to the Hair & Body Boutique, please get me that DB Watermelon Oil.

Thanks.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

divachyk  Girl, tell me about WEN?  Why didn't you like it?  

I'm suppose to be making that part of my Fall/Winter Line Up.


----------



## Ltown

IDareT'sHair said:


> Ltown chebaby Charz  Next time one of ya'll go to the Hair & Body Boutique, please get me that DB Watermelon Oil.
> 
> Thanks.



IDareT'sHair,  folks here have been posting ain't nothing there, its too far for me to ride and get nothing.  But what don't make since is the store is out of stock but available on line?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ltown chebaby Charz  Oh, that's Right.  Sorry Ladies.  

I forgot the Brick & Mortar was/is Going "Out Of Business".

I got all caught up in wanting that durn Watermelon Oil. 

I bet I'll hafta' order it on-line.

I wonder why DB doesn't even have that Product on her own Site?


----------



## 13StepsAhead

It's raining something serious out. My lights were down for like 10 minutes


----------



## IDareT'sHair

13StepsAhead said:


> *It's raining something serious out. My lights were down for like 10 minutes*


 
13StepsAhead What????  I bet it's heading this way. 

That's what knocked my Phone & Internet out a week or so ago.


----------



## 13StepsAhead

IDareT'sHair said:


> @13StepsAhead *What????* I bet it's heading this way.
> 
> That's what knocked my Phone & Internet out a week or so ago.


 
yes girl and this typically doesn't happen to us. I'm just glad I was using the flashlight the other day and it was readily available. Just be prepared ladies.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

hannan  Did you list your CJ Gel?  Or did you get an impromptu sale here?  Or are you still deciding?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I gotta tell ya'll I really like that Tiiva Growth Oil.  It's really good (now that they got their recipe down scent-wise).  

In fact, I like it better than BeeMine and _maybe_ even Claudie Exlir.


----------



## Shay72

Sigh....I'm bout to quit Qhem. 12 noon on a Friday. I'm going to a coworkers baby shower. I guess I am waiting until BF. 

I picked up my Curly Kinks today. Again quick shipping. One week turnaround. I'm trying to figure out if this Coil Jam plays with other stuff because I was out of the Curl Refresh and I used something else and my hair wasn't as defined.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72  I know Shay.  I was tryna' figure out how I was gone make that happen.  Ain't that a trip?

I want that Moringa.  They got our stuff on "Lock" at work.  Everything is blocked now. 

Imma see what I can do.erplexed


----------



## hannan

IDareT'sHair I'm still deciding. It'll probably be put up in a few days though because I don't have much use for it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

hannan  I give it 10-15 minutes after posting.


----------



## mkd

I used up a ssi coco creme leave in.  I have two left.  When I am down to my last bottle, I will order a few more and a Papaya souflee.  I love that stuff too.  Maybe she will have a labor day sale.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

mkd  I shol' hope she does.  I want to try that Papaya Conditioner.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@13StepsAhead I was reading a little about that Terressentials stuff. Imma look at it now.

ETA:  I just read it is NOT for Chemically Treated Hair.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby  My Natural Hair Store stuff Shipped.  I'm amazed.


----------



## beautyaddict1913

Hi ladies! Just stopping by briefly to speak to yall. I'm logged in from bed and surfing from my phone so I'm just reading & can't thank ur posts! Started taking the cornrows from my weave down. Will finish before work in the AM. Its greasy so I doubt tht I will put anything on it! Good night ladies!

PS - I forgot about Labor Day sales lol - I can't win with yall!


----------



## 13StepsAhead

IDareT'sHair said:


> @13StepsAhead I was reading a little about that Terressentials stuff. Imma look at it now.
> 
> ETA: *I just read it is NOT for Chemically Treated Hair*.


 
I'm not sure how true that may be, they seem like one of those lines that insist that you use only their product I'll be using 1x a week like I did when I used to do my bentonite clay masks.There's not way in PJ hayle I can use one product.


----------



## 13StepsAhead

dang I forgot all about labor day  only 4 more months left in this year (can you believe that?)


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby My Natural Hair Store stuff Shipped. I'm amazed.


 maybe everything is REALLY instock this time.
unless you get half your order and the other half will come later


----------



## robot.

Have you guys ever noticed this smiley: :afro2: Now what am I supposed to do with this?!


----------



## divachyk

IDareT'sHair said:


> I gotta tell ya'll I really like that Tiiva Growth Oil.  It's really good (now that they got their recipe down scent-wise).
> 
> In fact, I like it better than BeeMine and _maybe_ even Claudie Exlir.





IDareT'sHair said:


> @divachyk  Girl, tell me about WEN?  Why didn't you like it?
> 
> I'm suppose to be making that part of my Fall/Winter Line Up.


IDareT'sHair - have you seen growth with the Tiiva oil? I've used it a few times but nothing magical yet. Not a bad oil, though. 

As for WEN: I can't cowash worth a lick. No matter what I use, I get the same results every time: horribly tangled hair. I think WEN is a great product but my hair is not a fan of cowashing. I love my HairVeda conditioners but I might have to part with them as well because I'm tired of fighting post cowash tangles. Think the low porosity hair is to blame.


----------



## Eisani

divachyk When I first started riding I would in heels but one nite I almost wiped out  I rolled my ankle in those damn heels so I went back to flat boots like Timberlands, motorcycle wedges, or good ol Air Max  Hair blowing in the wind leads to serious tangles. Those silk bandanas from Tenderheaded were life savers and I was glad I ordered them. Cute and 100% silk! I got so many compliments on those scarves.


----------



## divachyk

Eisani - were you in a moto club? The dh and I are not in a club. I wear boots similar to Tims or Air Max. I prefer Air Max but I'm govt affiliated and we have certain attire that we are suppose to wear SO I try to comply but don't always. I don't have to comply per se because I'm a civilian but if anything goes do, it's in my best interest to have been in compliance or it's heck to pay.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

divachyk  I'm not sure about 'growth' per se....I just like the Oil.  

I haven't been that consistent with it.  I had switched over to the SM Exlir and now back.  

So I'm not sure about actual 'growth' tho'.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Mernin' D's!  Welp, My Enso is in Transit!  

I'm excited but I'd like to do one more "light" haul.  Not sure when.erplexed

Just massaged in some Tiiva Oil.  Lemme get moving.  Still thinking about how Imma get with QB at Noon.  (that's just messed up). 

Have a Blessed Day.  I'll holla'


----------



## divachyk

Have a great/blessed day to all you beautiful and wonderful ladies!


----------



## Eisani

divachyk Yes, the mc was actually how I met the boo. The club broke up last winter but a lot of them still ride together. 

I hope you have a great day as well.

Why cant I hit paynow on HV???


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> I got my "Dang" Hairitage Hydrations in the Mail today.






Hey, ladies!! I just got home from work not too long ago. I'm tired like what and my throat feels like it wants to start hurting me. 

*sigh* I just orderd Jasmine's Shea Rinse, A&S, and Hibiscus, too.  Hello Sugar and Tropical Coconut .

IDareT'sHair - girl, you just been tearin' it up lately, huh? (got nerve talkin don't I).


----------



## natura87

Still in twists. I have a smidge of the NTM mask left and on more use of YTCarrots conditioner. I think I have one more of those left. I did a search and destroy on some ends after work yesterday. I've had a bit of a roaming headache and I know it isnt the twists becuase I dont use much tension when I am twisting. I'm gonna have to keep an eye on that.

 Yesterday I ran into some naturals on my way to work. I saw 2 older women one had a young daughter that she had just transitioned and the other looked to be around 50 and was considering growing her relaxer out. We had a nice little discussion about what to use and how to transition. it was a nice convo. While waiting for the bus I saw a white woman and her biracial daughter with the cutest 4a blond fro. Turns out momma is up on her hair game, knows all about natural haircare and the dangers of relaxers and uses only organic products. The conversation was very refreshing.


----------



## Eisani

If any of you use Elnet hair spray, CVS has the 11 oz cans on clearance for $3.74!! I grabbed the last 6 they had at mine


----------



## mkd

my hv shipped!  

If I like the whipped ends, I may get some more before the end of the month.


----------



## 13StepsAhead

May have an interview in Thursday or Friday so I will be washing and re-twisting my hair romorrow.


----------



## natura87

13StepsAhead said:


> May have an interview in Thursday or Friday so I will be washing and re-twisting my hair romorrow.



Yay!!!!!! 

Good luck!


----------



## hannan

13StepsAhead said:


> May have an interview in Thursday or Friday so I will be washing and re-twisting my hair romorrow.



Good luck!!


----------



## beautyaddict1913

Morning ladies (its late morning in Texas)! Just here at work getting ready to go visit clients. I took my cornrows from my weave out this morning and I have my hair half up and down with a flexi clip from Goody. I love those things! I bought 2 more last week! My hair is big today! I have to wash it when I get home so I will try to finish up my visits early so that I can get my wash day started! I plan to wash with my Chagrin Valley Ayurvedic bar and do an ACV rinse, I will detangle with Yes to Tomatoes (tryna use it up) and steam with curl junkie banana deep fix. I will leave-in CTDG and top with that stinky Carol's Daughter hair milk that I am trying to use up lol...most of the stuff I have from her stinks! The Healthy Hair Butter, the Hair Milk, Hair Milk Lite..dont get me started on that Khoret Amen line lol....Amen? Baby the devil is a liar lol....Let me put this in bold so she can see it in case she lurks *Lisa Price, why does your entire product line smell like Sherwin Williams paints?*


----------



## mkd

Good luck 13StepsAhead!


----------



## robot.

Made the deposit for my weave appointment next month!  I'm so excited! And I only need one pack of hair, thank de lawd.


----------



## chebaby

hey ladies
so yesterday remember i said the top of my hair was brick hard for some reason? well i went to the restroom to take a look and had a huge circle of white flakes so i slathered my hair in evoo, tied on my scarf and went to bed. today i detangled with smoothing lotion with added shea rinse on my ends, rinsed, dried in a towel and then added dew to my hair. my hair is nice and soft.
maybe the dew needs to be on damp or dry hair to work for me now. i could have sworn i used to use it on soaking wet hair like i do with every leave in.
i did a low puff today. i will never cut bangs again. i missed my low puff without having to add a bobbi pin to hold the hair down.

i dont know why the curl rehab made my hair hard and caused flakes because i used it on my braids before and it didnt do that. weird.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Hey Divas!  Waz Up?

I'm getting ready to Cowash.  I don't know how I got on the Tuesday/Saturday schedule, but my hair needs it. 

I gotta get myself back on Wednesday/Sunday (I like that better).

Imma cleanse with ASIAN Cleansing Pudding, use HV Acai, Cathy Howse and Steam with Enso Naturals.  I'll also use CTDG to detangle.

My Tiiva Oil came today.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Hey ladies, just came on to say "HI". I'm hoping for Labor Day sales from SSI, Claudie & Enso. I'm also finalizing my Jasmines, HV and CJ lists for this week and QB list for next week.
My favorites list is also done I will share at the end of the month.

13StepsAhead Good luck.

Take care ladies


----------



## Ese88

I ordered the curl junkie daily fix, or is it deep fix? lol. Anyway it's the cleansing conditioner that you guys have been raving about. I want something that will cleanse and condition while in braids since i wont be deep conditioning.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby Brownie518  I hope you both got your envelopes/packages.

Under the dryer now with Cathy Howse UBH Protein Rx.  Will Steam with Enso or Jasmine.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ese88  It's the Daily Fix (Cleansing Conditioner) The Deep Fix is the Banana & Hibiscus.

I have the DF too.  I hope I like it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

13StepsAhead  Praying for you (on your interview).  I'm sure you'll do well.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby @Brownie518 I hope you both got your envelopes/packages.
> 
> Under the dryer now with Cathy Howse UBH Protein Rx. Will Steam with Enso or Jasmine.


 oh the AV pomade? i forgot to tell you i got it on saturday i think. i like thexture of it. its more like a butter. but i love love love the spicey scent. reminds me of carold daughter hair butter.
i cant believe i forgot to mention i got it but i wasnt on much over the weekend.


----------



## chebaby

mkd, i think you are going to LOVE the HV whipped ends. i love it. it has glycerin at the top of the list so i wonder if it will be good during the winter too.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby  I love that Ginger Root Pomade.  It kinda reminds me of the MHC Buttery Soy a little.  (Or something I have/had).

Thanks for Splitting the Jar with me.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby I love that Ginger Root Pomade. It kinda reminds me of the MHC Buttery Soy a little. (Or something I have/had).
> 
> Thanks for Splitting the Jar with me.


 no problem is that a 4oz jar?? i thought it was but it looks like a 8oz.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I think I'll steam with Jasmine Wild Strawberry.  I could open Cherry Pineapple or Pearberry.

I'll Steam with Enso on Saturday (maybe).  Or I may pull Jasmine again.  Hopefully, I'll have 1 Jasmine and 1 Enso Used up soon.

(Since they're both open).


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> no problem is that a 4oz jar?? i thought it was but it looks like a 8oz.


 
chebaby no, I think it's like 9 ounces.


----------



## Eisani

I will be hittin Goodwill after work. We have someone retiring that started here in '85 so we all got the bright idea to dress accordingly.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby  re: Ginger Root Pomade.  That's like my 2nd Jar.  I love that stuff.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby no, I think it's like 9 ounces.


 oh ok cool. i cant wait to use it. it smells and looks really similar to cd healthy hair butter that i actually like.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Eisani  That 80's Party sounds like fun. 

I keep thinking about you pullin' up on that Bike Flippin' all that Hurr....... 

I'm sure he was instantly hooked.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I'm half-way tempted to email Enso to see if they're having a Labor Day Sale.

Hmp.  I think I will.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I know 13StepsAhead said that Wild Strawberry was Skrong....but I Lurves it.  

It smells wonderful.


----------



## Eisani

IDareT'sHair that heathen pulled one of my ponytails and said "thought so."


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Eisani said:


> @IDareT'sHair *that heathen pulled one of my ponytails and said "thought so."*


 

@Eisani I knew that Hurr was somewhere up in the Mix. 

Girl, it is Bangin'. I woulda' been flippin' it all over the place. 

I woulda' snatched the ponytail holders off and just flipped it & whipped it like "Oh this hair"

(That's prolly why I ain't got none)......


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Will probably use up 1 Jar of CTDG.  I have another Jar that is about 3/4ths Full.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby  Where you at?


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby Where you at?


 hanging out in off topic i was reading that thread about something weird happening while you wait in your car. it reminded me of the time me and my dad were waiting outside of my daycare early in the morning and a hooker just walks up and hops in the car


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby  Lawd..........  That's Crazy!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Did Finish up the Ghee.  I still have another Jar more than 1/2 Full.

I hope I can find somewhere to hop on QB's Sale Friday 26th.erplexed  

I don't wanna hafta' sneak home.


----------



## mkd

I really love cj smoothing lotion.  I want to order more but I want to wait and see if aveyou has a labor day sale.  

Did ssi have one last year?


----------



## chebaby

mkd said:


> I really love cj smoothing lotion. I want to order more but I want to wait and see if aveyou has a labor day sale.
> 
> Did ssi have one last year?


 i got 3 bottles during the groupon thing and am working on my second bottle now. i dont use it everyday but because i love it so much i feel like it goes so fast.
i wish she would come out with the 32oz size of smoothing lotion and smoothing conditioner.


----------



## mkd

chebaby, it's so concentrated, I only use like a half dollar sized amount on my whole head but I dont want to be without it.


----------



## 13StepsAhead

IDareT'sHair said:


> I'm *half-way tempted to email Enso to see if they're having a Labor Day Sale*.
> 
> Hmp. I think I will.


Go ahead and check oke:

THANK YOU LADIES!!!! I'm speaking this into existence, but I'm nit going to jmp into anything like i did this job; however, it's always good to have options.


----------



## Ltown

Good luck 13StepsAhead, on the interview.


----------



## chebaby

mkd said:


> @chebaby, it's so concentrated, I only use like a half dollar sized amount on my whole head but I dont want to be without it.


 you mean as a leave in or conditioner?
when i was using it as a leave in(does nothing for me) i used about a quarter size, but now that i use it as a detangling co wash i use 2 palm fulls. it still lasts me a good while though because i only use it maybe 2 times a week.


----------



## chebaby

just realized that i have a few liters of conditioner. cj rehab, giovanni sas, deva care one condition, and curls coconut sublime.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby  Lawd Che.  

The only Liters I have now are those 2 Oyin Honey Hemps. 

Although I have several 16 ounce Bottles of the same things.


----------



## Minty

Hey ladies.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby Lawd Che.
> 
> The only Liters I have now are those 2 Oyin Honey Hemps.
> 
> Although I have several 16 ounce Bottles of the same things.


 girl it seems like i turned around for a second and the liters just appeared
i didnt even realize i had all of those things. 
i plan on getting a liter of honey hemp on BF though.


----------



## Brownie518

chebaby said:


> hanging out in off topic i was reading that thread about something weird happening while you wait in your car. it reminded me of* the time me and my dad were waiting outside of my daycare early in the morning and a hooker just walks up and hops in the car*


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby  Lawd Che!  Is that all you hafta' do?? 

Turn around 3 times and click your heels and Liters Magically Appear.


----------



## Brownie518

Hey, T, thanks!!!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

Hi Ms. B!  Lawd I can't stop Haulin'. 

I'm done for BF and 2012.  Lawd......


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> Hi Ms. B!  *Lawd I can't stop Haulin'*.
> 
> I'm done for BF and 2012.  Lawd......



Bolded -  Shole cain't!! 

(as I go off to order from Sephora...)


----------



## mkd

chebaby, I have only used the smoothing lotion as a leave in.  Its too expensive for me to use it as a rinse out/co washing con.

  Its interesting to me how much I am liking co washing when I am wearing wash and goes.  I thought I hated co washing.


----------



## chebaby

tell me why carols daughter just came out with a hair gel. 2.5oz for $22
**** please!!!


----------



## chebaby

mkd said:


> @chebaby, I have only used the smoothing lotion as a leave in. Its too expensive for me to use it as a rinse out/co washing con.
> 
> Its interesting to me how much I am liking co washing when I am wearing wash and goes. I thought I hated co washing.


 im gonna try it again as a leave in tomorrow because i really want it to work for that. BUT im gonna seal it in with cj honey butta.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby Lawd Che! Is that all you hafta' do??
> 
> Turn around 3 times and click your heels and Liters Magically Appear.


 thats what it seems like
i dont want to believe i KNOWINGLY purchased all them liters when its hard for me to get through 8oz


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> thats what it seems like
> *i dont want to believe i KNOWINGLY purchased all them liters when its hard for me to get through 8oz*


 
chebaby  That's exactly why I stopped buying them. 

All I was doing was buying them and then Selling them to my TBL Customer......


----------



## chebaby

Brownie518 said:


>


 girl i was in the backseat looking like "who dis is here"
she kept saying so and so told her he would be waiting and my dad was like "oh really? well i dont know so and so" im thinking just tell this smelly girl to get the phuck out


----------



## Brownie518

chebaby said:


> girl i was in the backseat looking like "who dis is here"
> she kept saying so and so told her he would be waiting and my dad was like "oh really? well i dont know so and so" im thinking *just tell this smelly girl to get the phuck out*


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> @Bolded -  *Shole cain't!! *
> 
> *(as I go off to order from Sephora...*)


 
Brownie518

Gurl...What Is It?????

Somethin' must be in the Wata'.  I. Cain't. Stop.

Imma really try to slow-walk it the rest of the year.

I got my DB Watermelon Oil.  So, I should be good.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> Gurl...What Is It?????
> 
> Somethin' must be in the Wata'.  I. Cain't. Stop.
> 
> Imma really try to slow-walk it the rest of the year.
> 
> *I got my DB Watermelon Oil.  So, I should be good*.



...and that Pura and that Jasmine's...

What scents did you get, anyway?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby  Lawd Che.  That is Wild.  And she was Stank'n?


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby Lawd Che. That is Wild. And she was Stank'n?


 stankin' up a storm


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *...and that Pura and that Jasmine's...*
> 
> *What scents did you get, anyway?*


 
In Jasmine I got:  A Buttercreme, 1 Tahitian Vanilla, 1 Tropical Paradise.

Pura Tahitian Vanilla in both the Sapote & the Murumu

I got:
2 Large Orders from Enso
1 Huge Order from Claudie
More Camille Rose from My Natural Hair Store
Marie Dean Moisturizing Sampler (already bought Conditioning Sampler)
Tiiva Naturals
Jamaican Oils *New Pure Jojoba Oil from Israel*
Darcy Oils
PuraBody Naturals
Jasmine


----------



## chebaby

yall got me interested a lil bit in pura body naturals.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

So I guess at this point, if I was gone "Haul" BF I would only get:

SSI
HV
Enso

Everything/Anything is contingent on Sales.  

But should SSI or Enso have a Labor Day Sale, I'll get stuff then and call it a day.

Maybe a 16 ounce bottle of Daddy Dew


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> In Jasmine I got:  A Buttercreme, 1 Tahitian Vanilla, 1 Tropical Paradise.
> 
> Pura Tahitian Vanilla in both the Sapote & the Murumu
> 
> I got:
> 2 Large Orders from Enso
> 1 Huge Order from Claudie
> More Camille Rose from My Natural Hair Store
> Marie Dean Moisturizing Sampler (already bought Conditioning Sampler)
> Tiiva Naturals
> Jamaican Oils *New Pure Jojoba Oil from Israel*
> Darcy Oils
> PuraBody Naturals
> Jasmine



 @ those scents! 

and  at that list. I'm waiting on the BFH and Jasmine's I ordered this morning (scents are Hello Sugar and Tropical Coconut). I haven't even placed my Claudie order yet. You see that new Complete Protein Treatment she has?

I'm going to do my hair either late tonight or early in the morning. I think I want to DC with either Hibiscus or Avocado & silk.


----------



## Brownie518

You have to let me know how that Watermelon oil is!

divachyk - how is that Birch Box??


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

I know.  It's Ugly.  I am ashamed.  

But, if I don't hafta' haul BF I'm okay with that.  I'll just watch Ya'll Go for What You Know.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Hmp.  I wanted at least 2 more Blue Malva's, that Yucca Clarifying Shampoo, another Hibiscus and whatever Lotion from Enso.  

So....we'll see what happens.

Oh Yeah, my other 'tenative' BF Haul would be my "Boo" Hydratherma Naturals.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> I know.  It's Ugly.  I am ashamed.
> 
> But, if I don't hafta' haul BF I'm okay with that.  I'll just watch Ya'll Go for What You Know.




There's something in the air! I am DYING to buy right now.  I could go for some more My Honey Child.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518  In the Air OR Wata'  But Something's up tho'.  It just doesn't make sense.erplexed  

And it's not Training for the PJ Olympics.

I would like some more Silk Scarves, but haven't been to TJ Maxx or Marshall's to look for any (which is usually where I get them from).

But I have enough Lotions, Butters, Creams, Proteins, DC'ers, Grease, Pomades whatever.

Oh Yeah, I forgot to tell you, I got a Green Tea Hair Grease from NJoi Creations (it's new) go check it out.


----------



## mkd

I just bought a bottle of cj smoothing lotion off the nc swap board.


----------



## 13StepsAhead

IDareT'sHair, you got me wanting to haul some enso  I'm holding out until there's a sale


----------



## IDareT'sHair

13StepsAhead  I honestly liked everything I've tried so far.  I just hope it's not too late. 

I have not heard back from them and they usually responded to my emails sometimes within minutes. (But I did ask about a Labor Day discount).

chebaby told me a while back I betta' stock up on it.  (remember??????)erplexed


----------



## 13StepsAhead

IDareT'sHair said:


> @13StepsAhead I honestly liked everything I've tried so far. *I just hope it's not too late*.
> 
> I have not heard back from them and they usually responded to my emails sometimes within minutes. (But I did ask about a Labor Day discount).
> 
> @chebaby told me a while back I betta' stock up on it. (remember??????)erplexed


 
Mee too Well if I don't here about a sale by labor da I may just take the plunge before it's too late.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @13StepsAhead I honestly liked everything I've tried so far. I just hope it's not too late.
> 
> I have not heard back from them and they usually responded to my emails sometimes within minutes. (But I did ask about a Labor Day discount).
> 
> @chebaby told me a while back I betta' stock up on it. (remember??????)erplexed


 .....................


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@chebaby Gurl....That Mess Ain't Funny!    I'm Ticked. (That was my Spot)

@13StepsAhead 10% HealthyHair


----------



## 13StepsAhead

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby Gurl....That Mess Ain't Funny!   I'm Ticked. (That was my Spot)
> 
> @13StepsAhead *10% HealthyHair*


 
 is that a general code? (I guess I can't be too picky, their sales are probably not too high)


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby *Gurl....That Mess Ain't Funny!   I'm Ticked. (That was my Spot)*
> 
> @13StepsAhead 10% HealthyHair


 i was just passing on some knowledge but you see after i said that i ended up making 2 purchases myself i keep smelling the horsetail and aloe cream i freaking love the smell of that stuff.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

13StepsAhead said:


> * is that a general code?* (I guess I can't be too picky, their sales are probably not too high)


 
Yep. 

Maybe they'll respond tomorrow. 

But you can use that Code if push comes to shove. 

But I would wait. 

Hopefully, they'll email me back.


----------



## Minty

hey y'all...my BF list has gone down, down, down, down

I just bought a very large size of my pequi oil and I hauled on that going out a business sale in the exchange forum.

So for BF all I'll be getting is:
Henna
Aubrey Organics conditioners


Done found yet another HV 24 moist (from last BF )


----------



## 13StepsAhead

IDareT'sHair said:


> Yep.
> 
> Maybe they'll respond tomorrow.
> 
> But you can use that Code if push comes to shove.
> 
> *But I would wait.*
> 
> Hopefully, they'll email me back.


 
yea I'm gonna' wait.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby  I lurve the smell of that Blue Malva.  And the Milk & Honey Moisturizer & the Pomade.  

The Green Tea Cleanser smells good and the Sea Buckthorn and the Cacao.

Yep.  You were passing on your Inner 6th Sense. 

I just wish I woulda' Hauled Harder.


----------



## chebaby

yall might not wanna wait







im just joking lol.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby I lurve the smell of that Blue Malva. And the Milk & Honey Moisturizer & the Pomade.
> 
> The Green Tea Cleanser smells good and the Sea Buckthorn and the Cacao.
> 
> Yep. You were passing on your Inner 6th Sense.
> 
> I just wish I woulda' Hauled Harder.


 i didnt get the pomade although i started too. the milk and honey has a very light baby powder scent. i dang near have to snort the jar in order to smell it


----------



## IDareT'sHair

13StepsAhead said:


> yea I'm gonna' wait.


 
13StepsAhead  Yeah.  Smart.  Things are kinda  Right Now.  

And they have never taken this long to respond to my inquires about anything.


----------



## robot.

I wonder if DB offers unscented versions. I'm interested in their leave-in spritz, but don't want all that pepper/mint in there...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

robot.  When I had it, it was very herbally smelling.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@chebaby @13StepsAhead I even wanted to get their Shampoo(s). 

The Yucca One and the Morrocan/Argan Oil one and Maybe the Raw Honey One. 

And Ya'll know I don't even Buy Shampoo.

But they got such great reviews.


----------



## chebaby

i was interested in the cleansing conditioner too but ill stick with deva no poo and daily fix.


----------



## 13StepsAhead

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby I lurve the smell of that *Blue Malva*. And the Milk & Honey Moisturizer & the Pomade.
> 
> The *Green Tea Cleanser* smells good and the Sea Buckthorn and the *Cacao*.
> 
> Yep. You were passing on your Inner 6th Sense.
> 
> I just wish I woulda' Hauled Harder.


 
This Is what I want to try @ the bolded (along with the honey & hibiscus LI).


----------



## 13StepsAhead

chebaby said:


> i was interested in the cleansing conditioner too but ill stick with deva no poo and daily fix.


 

This was my initial thought, but if it's a good alternative to the daily fix, I may be able to rotate the two to cut down on cost of the daily fix.


----------



## chebaby

13StepsAhead said:


> This was my initial thought, but if it's a good alternative to the daily fix, I may be able to rotate the two to cut down on cost of the daily fix.


 yea daily fix is pricey as heck. i forget how much i paid for the deva no poo but i actually like it much better than daily fix. but since i get so much from curl junkie i might as well continue to get the daily fix.
have you tried the no poo?


----------



## 13StepsAhead

chebaby said:


> yea daily fix is pricey as heck. i forget how much i paid for the deva no poo but i actually like it much better than daily fix. but since i get so much from curl junkie i might as well continue to get the daily fix.
> *have you tried the no poo*?


 
chebaby I haven't tried that one yet; although, I've been hearing a lot of great things about it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I have quite a few Cleansers.  ASIAN, BFH, CJ, Enso, DB, WEN and I'm sure I can think of a few more.  

Curious to see how CJ, Enso, DB and WEN stack up.


----------



## chebaby

13StepsAhead said:


> @chebaby I haven't tried that one yet; although, I've been hearing a lot of great things about it.


 you should try it if you ever get the chance it cleanse very very well instead of just being like a conditioner(which a lot of them are). and IIRC its pretty cheap.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I wanted to try Mozeke Avocado Cleansing Cream but she acted so foolish.


----------



## chebaby

i liked wen too. i love the sweet almond mint and fig. and the cleansing conditioner from HV, used to be in love with that too.
ASIAN is ok but not the best. it leaves a little waxyness to the hair that reminds me of a shampoo bar.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@chebaby Oh Yeah, I also have Hairveda's Amala Cleansing Creme

ASIAN's Cleansing Pudding is good, but it's more like a Shampoo. 

Sudsy & Stuff. Yet Creamy.  I like it tho' and I didn't think I would because of the 'Poo factor.erplexed

But it's nice.


----------



## 13StepsAhead

chebaby said:


> you should try it if you ever get the chance it cleanse very very well instead of just being like a conditioner(which a lot of them are). and IIRC its pretty cheap.



I'll try it out. I still have one AY groupon left and I think they sell it and if not my bss sells it.


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## IDareT'sHair

13StepsAhead Oooooo13! You still have a GROUPON????


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @13StepsAhead Oooooo13! You still have a GROUPON????


 i see her try to sneak in that attack in rub it in  she aint slick lol.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@chebaby I know Che. 

Got me over hear remembering _"the good times"_ when I had 3 Groupons.

Man...that was nice. I should email AveYou and ask them when they gone have another Groupon Offer.

_*hmp. ain't no shame in the pj game*_


----------



## 13StepsAhead

IDareT'sHair said:


> 13StepsAhead Oooooo13! You still have a GROUPON????



IDareT'sHair yea and it has been burnin' all sorts of holes in my pocket. I'm trying to hold out, but I don't know how much longer I can wait. They even sent me an email talkin' bout don't forget to use your groupon. Hmp I felt like they were taunting me oke:


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## 13StepsAhead

chebaby said:


> i see her try to sneak in that attack in rub it in  she aint slick lol.



 


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Shay72

Brownie518 said:


> I haven't even placed my Claudie order yet. You see that new Complete Protein Treatment she has?


Imma need Claudie to stop coming out with new stuff . My last order was redamndiculous. Shoot she left something out and I didn't even realize it until she told me . She is shipping it out to me.



IDareT'sHair said:


> Oh Yeah, I forgot to tell you, I got a Green Tea Hair Grease from NJoi Creations (it's new) go check it out.


I might go look at it too but I quit her when I found out she puts SLS in her acv bar.

IDareT'sHair
I used the Horsetail Creamy Butter without issues last night. She did offer to make that bar without peppermint so I took her up on that. Since I use that on my scalp def want to be careful. Of course I hadn't been in etsy for a minute so I just responded the other day to that message .

I'm on a horsetail kick and I want to keep to it with some consistency.


----------



## chebaby

13StepsAhead said:


> @IDareT'sHair yea and it has been burnin' all sorts of holes in my pocket. I'm trying to hold out, but I don't know how much longer I can wait. They even sent me an email *talkin' bout don't forget to use your groupon.* Hmp I felt like they were taunting me oke:
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


 they know they wrong for that


----------



## divachyk

13StepsAhead - not sure if I'm took late but good luck!

Brownie518 - like my birchbox so far. Useful little prods. Here's a pic. 
http://i901.photobucket.com/albums/ac213/divachyk/2011-08-14_14-02-42_915.jpg
The samples are large enough that I get multiple uses out of them. 
1. Caudalie Eye Cream
2. Fix Malibu Exfoliating Powder Wash
3. Number 4 Hair Mask and Shampoo
4. Zoya Polish in Pandora
5. Hair Twistband


----------



## robot.

IDareT'sHair said:


> I wanted to try Mozeke Avocado Cleansing Cream but she acted so foolish.



What happened? Jennifer is usually very sweet!


----------



## Shay72

Now Claudie posted on FB that she might not open back up until the end of September. She said the website will be up when she opens back up. Dang now I gotta go look and make sure I don't want anything else .


----------



## hannan

Shay72 Did she say why? I saw on the fotki that she had a family emergency recently. I hope everything's alright.


----------



## Shay72

hannan
I believe the family emergency may have been the reason she didn't initially come back on the 8th as planned. This is more business related. She said she is working with some business consultants and she wants to be able to focus on that. I'm guessing she wants to be able to give them her undivided attention. I'm also guessing this is also maybe the last few things she needs to do before she can get the site up.  The last day to order is Friday. I will be ordering that coconut conditioner and complete protein. Off to send her an e-mail .


----------



## hannan

Shay72 said:


> hannan
> I believe the family emergency may have been the reason she didn't initially come back on the 8th as planned. This is more business related. She said she is working with some business consultants and she wants to be able to focus on that. I'm guessing she wants to be able to give them her undivided attention. I'm also guessing this is also maybe the last few things she needs to do before she can get the site up.  The last day to order is Friday. I will be ordering that coconut conditioner and complete protein. Off to send her an e-mail .



Thanks, Shay. I've been thinking about ordering from her for forever. Might as well do it soon!


----------



## bronzebomb

I really ike the SSI Coco Cream.  Made my hair super slippy.


----------



## Charz

This Qhemet stuff lasts so long! I still have an unopened container of AOHC, BRBC and OHHB!

All I want for the upcoming sale is the Twisting Butter. Maybe I will wait till Black Friday.


----------



## bronzebomb

Charz I think you are right about Qhemet; a little goes a long way.  I may purchase more butter and the spray if she relaunches.  I need some growth by the end of the year.  

I think the MSM in her products make my hair grow faster.


----------



## 13StepsAhead

bronzebomb said:


> @Charz* I think you are right about Qhemet; a little goes a long way. I may purchase more butter and the spray if she relaunches. *I need some growth by the end of the year.
> 
> I think the MSM in her products make my hair grow faster.


 
Yea that stuff lasts forever. That's why I'm not sure If I'll buy during the next sale; it may just have to wait until BF because I'm well stocked.


----------



## Eisani

Hello dere. I used up a Macadamia Oil leave in today. I really like the leave and may repurchase eventually. Last night I was on BONY and hauled major simply because I hadnt been on the site in a while and they had a lot of new stuff. I had the pkg delivered to my parents' house


----------



## chebaby

well i found my first shiny sparkly grey hair today lmao. yep, right smack dab in the front of my hair. oh well

hello ladies
i co washed today with cj smoothing lotion and then AO GPB, then i used a little smoothing lotion as a leave in under cj honey butter. hair is super soft with a little bit of hold. i am loving this honey butter.
but i made the mistake of putting on a goody headband and my head is hurting. why my head gotta be so dang big?
i have my hair in a half up half down style but im about to go to the restroom and fix this crap cause my head is hurting.


----------



## 13StepsAhead

hey ladies  I'm about to get started on my hair.I will be Pre-pooing/detangling with oil and HV moist pro, using CJ daily fix, then twisting back up with a leave-in and my whipped sheabutter.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Evenin' Divas!  I heard back from Enso Naturals.  They will be having a Labor Day Sale Sept. 3rd - 6th. 

They didn't discuss any of the particulars so I guess we'll hafta' wait & see.

My Enso came today and some Tiiva.  Oh yeah, and my Jojoba Oil.

Just moisturized up with Hairitage Hydrations Avocado Clouds.


----------



## chebaby

T, remind me, what did you get from enso this time?

i cant believe how amazing my hair looks and feels right now. it hasnt looked this good since this past sunday. my hair has been looking puffy which i dont mind but its not always the look im going for. last sunday i used honey butter and today i used honey butter again so i guess this is now my go to product
after the dew let me down i thought it would take a while to find a replacement but i am LOVING honey butta baby!!!! and i like that it has a slight hold. i also like that its so moisturizing that i can use smooting lotion(which is normally just a detangler for me) under it and still have soft hair.
i have a date on saturday and im glad to know my hair will be looking RIGHT with honey butter.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@chebaby

I got:

2 16 ounce Sea Buckthorn Daily's (however, 1 16 ounce is missing) I've emailed them.
2 16 ounce Sea Buckthorn Deep Conditioners
1 Hibiscus Leave-In
1 Honey & Marshmallow Hair Cream 8 ounce
1 4 ounce Pomade
1 8 ounce Green Tea Cleansing Conditioner
1 Marshmallow & Moss Serum

Labor Day I'll _probably_ get:

2-3 Blue Malva's
1 Hibiscus 
*maybe some Shampoo*


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> I got:
> 
> 2 16 ounce Sea Buckthorn Daily's (however, 1 16 ounce is missing) I've emailed them.
> 2 16 ounce Sea Buckthorn Deep Conditioners
> 1 Hibiscus Leave-In
> 1 Honey & Marshmallow Hair Cream 8 ounce
> 1 4 ounce Pomade
> 1 8 ounce Green Tea Cleansing Conditioner
> 1 Marshmallow & Moss Serum
> 
> Labor Day I'll _probably_ get:
> 
> 2-3 Blue Malva's
> 1 Hibiscus
> *maybe some Shampoo*


 oh ok everything sounds good. i need to try my blue malva again cause first time didnt go so well.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby  My hair feels great today too. 

I just wish I could get more length.  I feel I have the 'health' but the length is sorely missing.

And I've had a little dusting fever lately too.  Shoot my Goal is only Full Collarbone length and I feel like I may never get there.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby  well if you try it again and you don't like it......

I'll be happy to take it off your hands.  I may hafta' overstock just in case.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby My hair feels great today too.
> 
> I just wish I could get more length. I feel I have the 'health' but the length is sorely missing.
> 
> And I've had a little dusting fever lately too. Shoot my Goal is only Full Collarbone length and I feel like I may never get there.


 what did you use today?
the length will come
im waiting on thickness my hair looks so sparse sometimes.


IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby well if you try it again and you don't like it......
> 
> I'll be happy to take it off your hands. I may hafta' overstock just in case.


 you know ill send it your way. i still havent tried any of the other products. i guess i should use them since i already have them the creams seem like they would better suit be for twists or braids though. i rarely seal. but the lotions and leave ins i can use now.
ill save the creams because i think this winter im going to twists or braids.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby  I used Hairitage Hydrations Avocado Cloud Hair Cream.  It's nice. 

I think I'm in my shedding season.  I've been having a bit of shedding lately.  I'm keeping an eye on it.

We have another 3 months left in this year.  I'd like to get at least an inch....or two.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby I used Hairitage Hydrations Avocado Cloud Hair Cream. It's nice.
> 
> I think I'm in my shedding season. I've been having a bit of shedding lately. I'm keeping an eye on it.
> 
> We have another 3 months left in this year. I'd like to get at least an inch....or two.


 id like to get another 3 inches before the year is out
when i straighten in december i hope all of my hair is at mbl or damn close cause that little section i flat ironed got my hopes and dreams all up and what not
girl i been shedding on and off since forever i just ignore it now cause i dont know what to do. since i dont put anything on my scalp theres really nothing i can do.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72 I sent Brownie518 the Soft & Creamy Horsetail Butter.  Waiting on her review.

I couldn't narrow down what irritated my Neck & Scalp.  The Butter, the Calming Scalp stuff (which was probably it) or the Blackberry & Sage.

My neck is still slightly 'rashy'

So, I am sticking to the Clouds.  I probably won't reorder from this _Dang_ Company.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> id like to get another 3 inches before the year is out
> when i straighten in december i hope all of my hair is at mbl or damn close cause that little section i flat ironed got my hopes and dreams all up and what not
> *girl i been shedding on and off since forever i just ignore it now cause i dont know what to do. since i dont put anything on my scalp theres really nothing i can do*.


 
chebaby  I know you had been shedding.  I think I am a Seasonal Shedder.  I've been watching for the times of year and it's always around this time.

I was thinking the same thing.  What can I do?  My Reggie is solid.  So I hafta' wait it out.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I just heard back from EN. They are shipping my missing product out tomorrow a.m. 

Nothing but Love for EN


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Hey Che chebaby  My stuff from The Hair & Body Boutique Shipped today.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby I know you had been shedding. I think I am a Seasonal Shedder. I've been watching for the times of year and it's always around this time.
> 
> I was thinking the same thing. What can I do? My Reggie is solid. So I hafta' wait it out.


 i dont know if mine is seasonal because ive never paid much attention to it in the first place. i just took notice of it this year when it started a few months ago.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> Hey Che @chebaby My stuff from The Hair & Body Boutique Shipped today.


 i didnt even know you purchased anything. what cha get???

im almost out of giovanni direct so i will repurchase that when i finish this bottle. even though the moisture only last a few hours i just loves the way it makes my hair look.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> i dont know if mine is seasonal because ive never paid much attention to it in the first place. *i just took notice of it this year when it started a few months ago*.


 
chebaby  I remember last Summer right before heading into Fall I had 'shedding' so I reminded myself to keep an eye on it to try to determine when it happens.erplexed

I'm still using that Moringa Tea I got from Ltown, as a Final Rinse, but I may pick up a box of Black Tea and brew up a Rinse.

I was using the Moringa for Shine etc...but I'll try the Black as a Final Rinse for Shedding.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby  I got 2 DB Watermelon Oils and 1 Cherry. 

Man!  Enough with the Oils already.

Here I was tryna' get my Oil Stash down and it GREW

Hopefully, I'll get alot of use out of them this Fall/Winter.


----------



## chebaby

yea T, i heard black tea is supposed to be very nice for shedding.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby I got 2 DB Watermelon Oils and 1 Cherry.
> 
> Man! Enough with the Oils already.
> 
> Here I was tryna' get my Oil Stash down and it GREW
> 
> Hopefully, I'll get alot of use out of them this Fall/Winter.


 ooooohhhhh ok yea i do remember you mentioning the oils now.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *yea T, i heard black tea is supposed to be very nice for shedding.*


 
@chebaby Yeah, Imma get some. I was just at the Grocery. 

Well, maybe I'll pick up a box at the Health Food Store.  And try to Nip it in the Bud.

I need to read up on that thread.


----------



## 13StepsAhead

Just used up a daily fix


----------



## IDareT'sHair

13StepsAhead said:


> *Just used up a daily fix*


 
13StepsAhead  13, what was your review of the DF?  Do you have any Back-ups?


----------



## 13StepsAhead

chebaby said:


> T, remind me, what did you get from enso this time?
> 
> i cant believe how amazing my hair looks and feels right now. it hasnt looked this good since this past sunday. my hair has been looking puffy which i dont mind but its not always the look im going for. last sunday i used honey butter and today i used honey butter again so i guess this is now my go to product
> after the dew let me down i thought it would take a while to find a replacement but *i am LOVING honey butta baby*!!!! and i like that it has a slight hold. i also like that its so moisturizing that i can use smooting lotion(which is normally just a detangler for me) under it and still have soft hair.
> i have a date on saturday and im glad to know my hair will be looking RIGHT with honey butter.


 

Just used some of this today


----------



## 13StepsAhead

IDareT'sHair said:


> @13StepsAhead 13, what was your review of the DF? Do you have any Back-ups?


 
@IDareT'sHair I love the DF  It really cleans my hair while keeping it moisturized. I have the 32oz (which I got off a NC swap) and 2 of the regular sized bottles. It's definitely a staple.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I was just on Lipton's site and their Tea is Black Tea.  So, I may just brew up a batch of that.  I have plenty of Lipton Tea.  

I'll pick up another Box of "Black Tea" specifically for this cause I Dranks my Lipton.

Where's Ltown She can school me on Teas.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

13StepsAhead said:


> @IDareT'sHair I love the DF * It really cleans my hair while keeping it moisturized. I have the 32oz (which I got off a NC swap) and 2 of the regular sized bottles. It's definitely a staple.*


 
13StepsAhead  Nice Review.  That's good to know.  I have 2 Regular Sized Bottles.

Good Swap.


----------



## Ltown

IDareT'sHair said:


> I was just on Lipton's site and their Tea is Black Tea.  So, I may just brew up a batch of that.  I have plenty of Lipton Tea.
> 
> I'll pick up another Box of "Black Tea" specifically for this cause I Dranks my Lipton.
> 
> Where's Ltown She can school me on Teas.


IDareT'sHair,  i was at DD seniors graduation prep,  so far $1175 to be spend not what i already spend for pictures.  From what i research black tea helps prevent or block DHT hormone responsible for shedding.  It works, but if there is excess amount like mines originally ain't no stopping it fast.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ltown said:


> @IDareT'sHair,* i was at DD seniors graduation prep, so far $1175 to be spend not what i already spend for pictures.* From what i research black tea helps prevent or block DHT hormone responsible for shedding. It works, but if there is excess amount like mines originally ain't no stopping it fast.


 
Ltown  Thanks L!  Do you think I can use Lipton?

And You Got Prom, etc.....then College.


----------



## mkd

Wow Ltown, that is a lot of money.  

IDareT'sHair, keep us posted on the results from the tea rinse please.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

mkd  I will Girl.

I think I'll put in on now and let it steep and just add it into the Bottle/Jug with the rest of the Moringa and start on it Sunday.


----------



## Brownie518

HEY LADIES...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

Hi Ms. B!  What's Up?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

Wonder what the deal is with Ms. Claudie? 

I read Shay's post a few pages back she's gone be closed until like Mid-September. 

I think I'm good right now on Claudie....but not 100%


----------



## Brownie518

Shay72 said:


> @hannan
> I believe the family emergency may have been the reason she didn't initially come back on the 8th as planned. This is more business related. She said she is working with some business consultants and she wants to be able to focus on that. I'm guessing she wants to be able to give them her undivided attention. I'm also guessing this is also maybe the last few things she needs to do before she can get the site up.  *The last day to order is Friday. *I will be ordering that coconut conditioner and complete protein. Off to send her an e-mail .



Shay72 - good to know! 
What coconut conditioner???


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair - I'm on it right now, checking my stock to make sure I'll be set. I'm gonna email her in a few minutes, get my order right.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

I may hafta' roll with what I got on hand. 

Imma look and see what Shay72 was talmbout some Coconut.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

Lawd...I went to Claudie's FOTKI and it said "Page Not Found"  Wondering what's going on with that?erplexed


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

I see what you meant about that Avocado Cloud.  That's some good stuff right there.  

I betta' make that dang stuff last, because I'm doubtful if I order from her again.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> I see what you meant about that Avocado Cloud.  That's some good stuff right there.
> 
> I betta' make that dang stuff last, because I'm doubtful if I order from her again.



http://public.fotki.com/HairRevitalizer/haircare/kpangnan.html

I'm going to be ordering more of that Avocado Cloud, thats for sure.  Oh, and I ordered Njoi's Green Tea...


----------



## chebaby

tonight im going to moisturize my hair with dew and wrap my hair in my scarf(trying to be extra good to my hair and wrap it at night).
tomorrow i plan on cleansing with ASIAN and conditioning and detangling with giovanni sas conditioner. ill use giovanni direct as a leave in and do a low puff.

i have been so tempted to purchase something, like pura, but im sticking to my no buy.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@chebaby I've been feelin' a haulin' comin' on too. 

I don't know why though? I did a little sale to my TBL customer tonight.

Not sure what I wanna buy. Maybe that Pura Coffee Conditioner. 

I got my Black Tea Steeping. Won't try it out until Sunday.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby *I've been feelin' a haulin' comin' on too.*
> 
> I don't know why though? I did a little sale to my TBL customer tonight.
> 
> Not sure what I wanna buy. Maybe that Pura Coffee Conditioner.
> 
> I got my Black Tea Steeping. Won't try it out until Sunday.




Bolded - 

So I sent Claudie my order...only got a few thangs.


----------



## Brownie518

I have used up a few things:

Jasmine's Shea Rinse
4oz JBCO
Mozeke Amla Herbal Infusion oil (is that the name of it?)
HV Hydrasilica Spritz
BFH Pistachio Cream conditioner
BFH Saeede Ayurvedic scalp cream


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> I have used up a few things:
> 
> Jasmine's Shea Rinse
> 4oz JBCO
> *Mozeke Amla Herbal Infusion oil (is that the name of it?)*
> HV Hydrasilica Spritz
> BFH Pistachio Cream conditioner
> BFH Saeede Ayurvedic scalp cream


 
Brownie518

What did you get from Claudie?  Yeah, that's the name of it. (Bolded).

I just bought a little Pura.  Coffee Conditioner and a Sapote Oil and the Loc Oil (good ingredients).

Good Job using stuff up.  I am almost done with my Hydrasilicia Spritz.  Once finished, I pull out BFH Olive Drench.  I put it in a Spray bottle.


----------



## beautyaddict1913

Brownie518 thats an impressive list of items that you have used up!

Evening ladies! I am home from a really long day of work. Started at 8:30 am and I didnt finish up til 8:00 tonight....couldnt wait to log in here to chat with yall! This is one of the ways I relieve stress!

Last night I washed but skipped half of the steps I thought I would take! I detangled with Yes to Tomatoes (used it up) & EVOO, and washed with SheaMoisture Moisture Retention, co-washed with HV Moist 24/7, DC'd with CJ Deep Fix overnight (I love it, nice and thick), and after I rinsed this morning I left in Darcy's Transitioning creme and sealed with MHC grease. I slicked my hair into a puff using Oyin BSP, (I only had a lil scoop and used it up). 

I am happy I used up some stuff! I need to DC over the weekend so I can steam! I am about to apply some Claudie's elixir to my scalp and moisturize with Darcys and add Ends Insurance to my ends!


----------



## chebaby

beauty, you make me want to deep condition over night. but i would hate to have mush city on my hands with too much moisture. i used to overnight deep condition all the time with deep fix and i miss it


----------



## beautyaddict1913

IDareT'sHair said:


> I was just on Lipton's site and their Tea is Black Tea. So, I may just brew up a batch of that. I have plenty of Lipton Tea.
> 
> I'll pick up another Box of "Black Tea" specifically for this cause I Dranks my Lipton.
> 
> Where's @Ltown She can school me on Teas.


 
IDareT'sHair Lipton has a black tea that is probably not the kind you use for iced tea. Our iced tea comes in a yellow box that contains square lipton tea bag and the black tea is in a black box and says Lipton Black Tea and the bags are more of a pyramid shape. They are really hard to find!


----------



## Brownie518

beautyaddict1913 said:


> @IDareT'sHair Lipton has a black tea that is probably not the kind you use for iced tea. Our iced tea comes in a yellow box that contains square lipton tea bag and *the black tea is in a black box and says Lipton Black Tea and the bags are more of a pyramid shape. *They are really hard to find!



Bolded - thats the Lipton I get to drink. 

IDareT'sHair - from Claudie:

16oz Deep Moisturizing
Normalizing conditioner
Complete Protein Treatment
Protein conditioner

That should hold me til she opens back up. She already responded, too.


----------



## beautyaddict1913

Brownie518 said:


> @Bolded - thats the Lipton I get to drink.
> 
> @IDareT'sHair - from Claudie:
> 
> 16oz Deep Moisturizing
> Normalizing conditioner
> *Complete Protein Treatment*
> Protein conditioner
> 
> That should hold me til she opens back up. She already responded, too.


 
Brownie518 is the bolded new?


----------



## Shay72

IDareT'sHair
I got my iPhone today so I have been occupied with that but Claudie came back on FB and said today is the last day to order due to the volume .

I have the LHCF app on my iPhone and don't even know how to post .


----------



## Shay72

beautyaddict1913
It is new and there are alot of proteins listed. You better get on it if you plan to order. Gone to check FB now to see if Claudie posted anything else.


----------



## Shay72

Figured out how to post!


----------



## Ltown

IDareT'sHair said:


> Ltown  Thanks L!  Do you think I can use Lipton?
> 
> And You Got Prom, etc.....then College.




IDareT'sHair,  yes alot of $$$.  It should work but when i had that excessive hair lost and every where i search recommend black, so i looked for the black pearl tea from lipton or any tea that actually said black.  Is there a difference probably not i was scared, stress and just wanted it to work better.  It worked, and i did what you are going to do, made enough to put in a jug.  I also use coffee, so if you have some plain coffee sitting use it.  I also use garlic oil that i had made, as prepoo


----------



## Ltown

Claudie already shut down?


----------



## Ese88

My curl junkie just came at work


----------



## 13StepsAhead

Mernin' Divas  have a great day!


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Good morning ladies.
I just came on to say "HI" and wish :birthday2 to my e-sister mkd.
Have a great day and may God continue to bless you with long life, love, happiness & prosperity.


----------



## Eisani

Good morning and happy birthday to the birthday girls!! 


Boo is off today and trying to talk me out of going in to work . Maybe if it was Friday...


----------



## mkd

curlyhersheygirl said:


> Good morning ladies.
> I just came on to say "HI" and wish :birthday2 to my e-sister @mkd.
> Have a great day and may God continue to bless you with long life, love, happiness & prosperity.


Thank you @curlyhersheygirl I was just coming to wish you a happy birthday too. I hope you have great day!!! Here is to being blessed with another year!!


----------



## bronzebomb

i am so frustrated with my hair.  I can't find a style that I like.  I'm sick of twists and my hair is too blah for a twist-out.  This is one of those days I feel like a relaxer.


----------



## 13StepsAhead

HAPPY BIRTHDAY !!! @mkd and @curlyhersheygirl


----------



## Eisani

bronzebomb I understand chica. I still think about texlaxing from time to time, and probably will eventually.


----------



## hannan

curlyhersheygirl and mkd Happy Birthday, ladies ! It's my little brother's birthday today too. Hope you both have a lovely day!


----------



## Ese88

Happy birthday curlyhersheygirl & &mkd! Hope you guys have a great day!
I love the smell of the daily fix, so fresh & minty, I can't wait to use it


----------



## chebaby

@mkd and @curlyhersheygirl, happy birthday


----------



## chebaby

so i am so happy to report that smoothing lotion is working for me as a leave in
i used a dime size on each side of my head today and sealed it in with kbb cream and my hair is soft and fluffy. like realy really soft. i might not even co wash tomorrow i might just pull my hair up in a second day puff. im saying that now but i love to co wash so we will see.

i almost broke down today and went to my bss to get the curl junkie beauticurls leave in conditioner. i mean i have been using a bunch of stuff up so i could but i didnt.
i might break tomorrow though so i can get the leave in, deva no poo, and daily fix. maybe ill wait until after i finish ASIAN. that ASIAN is holding on. 

today i co washed with jasmines shea rinse in monkey snack i missed co washing with that stuff. and detangling was a breeze.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Happy Birthday to curlyhersheygirl & mkd

Hope You Beautiful Ladies had a Beautiful Day!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby  My Natural Hair Store "stuff" came today.  WOW!  I guess it pays to threaten asking for a refund due to slow shipping.

Just Applied some Avocado Cloud.  That's some dang good stuff right there.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby My Natural Hair Store "stuff" came today. WOW! I guess it pays to threaten asking for a refund due to slow shipping.
> 
> Just Applied some Avocado Cloud. That's some dang good stuff right there.


why they gotta act like that thats a shame. at least you got your stuff.
when i got my bee mine moisturizer from them the tab was broke and i have not used it yet.  tabs being broken bothers me


----------



## IDareT'sHair

That Purabody Naturals Sale is on until Sept. 15th.

Lawd....Imma be in trouble. *Falls Out*


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518  Hi Ms. B!


----------



## 13StepsAhead

chebaby said:


> so i am so happy to report that smoothing lotion is working for me as a leave in
> i used a dime size on each side of my head today and sealed it in with kbb cream and my hair is soft and fluffy. like realy really soft. i might not even co wash tomorrow i might just pull my hair up in a second day puff. im saying that now but i love to co wash so we will see.
> 
> i almost broke down today and went to my bss to get the curl junkie beauticurls leave in conditioner. i mean i have been using a bunch of stuff up so i could but i didnt.
> i might break tomorrow though so i can get the leave in, deva no poo, and daily fix. maybe ill wait until after i finish ASIAN. that ASIAN is holding on.
> 
> today i *co washed with jasmines shea rinse in monkey snack* i missed co washing with that stuff. and detangling was a breeze.


 
I haven't tried that one, sounds delightful though  and I'm glad you like the smoothing lotion it's a great product



I'm excited for my interview tomorrow


----------



## chebaby

13StepsAhead said:


> I haven't tried that one, sounds delightful though  and I'm glad you like the smoothing lotion it's a great product
> 
> 
> 
> I'm excited for my interview tomorrow


monkey snacks smells so good like a very light sweet banana.
smoothing lotion was amazing for a co wash but didnt work for me as a leave in. now that it works(if i seal it in) im delighted

good luck on the interview. ill keep my fingers crossed.


----------



## 13StepsAhead

oh yeah got my Terresentials in the mail


----------



## 13StepsAhead

chebaby said:


> monkey snacks smells so good like a very light sweet banana.
> smoothing lotion was amazing for a co wash but didnt work for me as a leave in. now that it works(if i seal it in) im delighted
> 
> good luck on the interview. *ill keep my finigers crossed*.


 
Thanks chebaby!  

I have the banana buttercream and it's an amazing scent I wonder if they have a similar smell.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

13StepsAhead  You can do it!  Hopefully, it sounds like something you want to do and someplace you would like to work.

It's all about what you want.  And where you see yourself 'prospering'


 For tomorrow.


----------



## chebaby

13StepsAhead said:


> Thanks @chebaby!
> 
> I have the banana buttercream and it's an amazing scent I wonder if they have a similar smell.


 your is probably much sweeter than mine. her butter cream scents are like fresh baked cookies like sugar sugar sugar.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby  I think I may have a Monkey Snacks if I didn't 'swap it'.  I thought I had one in Avocado & Silk.

I need to do a quick inventory on my Jasmine.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby I think I may have a Monkey Snacks if I didn't 'swap it'. I thought I had one in Avocado & Silk.
> 
> I need to do a quick inventory on my Jasmine.


 i still have about 4 shea rinses, 1 a&s, and 2(well 3 of you count the base mkd gave me) ultra nourishing or whatever its called lol.
so im good.
i dont remember the scents i have though. i know i have a few buttercreams, a wild strawberry, 1 hello sugar and the rest i can remember.


----------



## chebaby

oh T i forgot you sent me a 16oz shea rinse so im good


----------



## 13StepsAhead

IDareT'sHair said:


> @13StepsAhead You can do it! Hopefully, it sounds like something you want to do and someplace you would like to work.
> 
> It's all about what you want. And where you see yourself 'prospering'
> 
> 
> For tomorrow.


 
Thanks IDareT'sHair! I've been doing a lot of research on the company and the recruiter preped me a bit so it seems like a really good company with great oppurtunitis. Hopefully I have the same feel after I leave tomorrow The only down/upside is it's in NY city. The commute from my house on the train would only be about 45 mins, but sometimes there are just way too many people in the city for me. It' funny because I always wanted to work in the city and now that I'm older I'm  just like whatever.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

13StepsAhead  If it is the "Right Fit" You will know it.


----------



## chebaby

does anyone want to buy some gels from me? i said i wasnt gonna have any more but i need to get rid of them.
i have kccc, curl junkie smoothing gel, curl junkie aloe fix, curl junkie curls in a bottle. and donna marie dream curling cream.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *does anyone want to buy some gels from me? i said i wasnt gonna have any more but i need to get rid of them.*
> *i have kccc, curl junkie smoothing gel, curl junkie aloe fix, curl junkie curls in a bottle. and donna marie dream curling cream.*


 
chebaby  Lawd Che!  You was going in Hard on those Gels weren't you? 

Hmp.  You betta' list them on the Exchange w/must buy multiple items.

Sounds like me & all this Oil.  I said I was tryna' reduce my Oils and they have blew up.

*note to self:  no more oil*


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby Lawd Che! You was going in Hard on those Gels weren't you?
> 
> Hmp. You betta' list them on the Exchange w/must buy multiple items.
> 
> Sounds like me & all this Oil. I said I was tryna' reduce my Oils and they have blew up.
> 
> *note to self: no more oil*


 we got it bad i dont even like gels but i keep on buying them.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *we got it bad i dont even like gels but i keep on buying them.*


 
@chebaby IK 

Well, at least you didn't get on this Mad/Crazy/Stupid Oil-Kick with me, especially after how we both said we don't use 'much oil'......

I've been Oil-Crazy Lately.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby IK
> 
> Well, at least you didn't get on this Mad/Crazy/Stupid Oil-Kick with me, especially after how we both said we don't use 'much oil'......
> 
> I've been Oil-Crazy Lately.


 girl i see youve been stacking up on the oils lol.
i havent used my coconut oil in forever and i got a big ole 32oz thing of evoo i like it but dang. that'll last me 2 years


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I've basically done my Fall Haulin'....I mean really, I should be done. 

I could possibly go into June of next year before the Spurrrt should return upon me.

_*does a brutha' franklin, spins around & falls out*_


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@chebaby I ain't buyin' no mo' durn oil. I thought about my _Fall-Haul_, and I _might_ need another bottle of Daddy Dew-Dew. 

I have a bottle La Colocha sent me and I think @mkd might be holdin' a bottle for me. (so if she still does, i'm good)


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby I ain't buyin' no mo' durn oil. I thought about my _Fall-Haul_, and I _might_ need another bottle of Daddy Dew-Dew.
> 
> I have a bottle La Colocha sent me and I think @mkd might be holdin' a bottle for me. (so if she still does, i'm good)


 i might get another bottle of hemp oil but that wont be any time soon. 

for fall i think im set.
i have oyin dew
komaza shea butter lotion
carols daughter hair milk
enso milks and leave ins(assuming i dont sell them)
komaza califa leave in and hair cream
komaza coconut lotion
a few enso butters(assuming i dont sell them)
and i plan on getting curl junkie leave in


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby  I think I'm all set too Che!  Anything I get will just be for Fun!

I would like to have a Groupon.


----------



## 13StepsAhead

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby Lawd Che! You was going in Hard on those Gels weren't you?
> 
> Hmp. You betta' list them on the Exchange w/must buy multiple items.
> 
> *Sounds like me & all this Oil*. I said I was tryna' reduce my Oils and they have blew up.
> 
> *note to self: no more oil*


 

I've been in the mood for haulin oils in butters (and I have enough)

But this "no-buy" is stopping me

Speaking of no buy I think I've done pretty well
I did a swap with Ms.T
Had the man thang buy me some terresentials
and used my refund from Naturalista to buy me some Komaz and DB from Sage.
Depending on how I'm feeling about this QB sale I may be able to go until Enso's sale without getting anything else.


----------



## chebaby

13StepsAhead said:


> I've been in the mood for haulin oils in butters (and I have enough)
> 
> But this "no-buy" is stopping me
> 
> Speaking of no buy I think I've done pretty well
> I did a swap with Ms.T
> Had *the man thang* buy me some terresentials
> and used my refund from Naturalista to buy me some Komaz and DB from Sage.
> Depending on how I'm feeling about this QB sale I may be able to go until Enso's sale without getting anything else.


  yall come up with the funniest names for men.

the guy im about to start dating is a bit ummmmm plump like a big arse teddy bear.


----------



## 13StepsAhead

chebaby said:


> yall come up with the funniest names for men.
> 
> the guy im about to start dating is a bit ummmmm plump like a big arse teddy bear.


 
@ the  Well you know what they say, mo' cushin... and great for winter snugglin'


----------



## chebaby

13StepsAhead said:


> @ the  Well you know what they say, mo' cushin... and great for winter snugglin'


 thats what im wishing for  he wants to make it official but imma make him sweat for a minute im liking the attention.


----------



## chebaby

i think i have a buyer for my gels


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518  Hi Ms. B!



Hey, girl!!  I just popped in for a second and then a big storm hit.  That first clap of thunder scared the s**t out of me! Its so humid right now, too. erplexed I had to shut the laptop and close my eyes. 

Isn't that Avocado Cloud nice?  I'm gonna get the Mango one, too.  I think I might really like the Blackberry Sage moisturizer, also. 

Happy Day to the Birthday girls!!!!!!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518  Yeah Girl, that _"Dang"_ Cloud is some good stuff. 

I love the Mango one too.  I looked at the Monoi, but I don't like Gardenia.

I couldn't determine what made my Scalp itch and neck burn.  i.e. Horsetail, Calming Scalp or the Blackberry & Sage.erplexed

That Blackberry & Sage smells delish.


----------



## Ltown

Hi ladies, just got out of class.  I will be mia most of the evenings next week going to Boston, for conference.  


Happy Birthday Mkd, and Curlyherheygirl.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby  I knew you'd Sell those Gels STAT.  You had some really good stuff listed.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby I knew you'd Sell those Gels STAT. You had some really good stuff listed.


 i hope it comes through. and then maybe i can get some pura


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> i hope it comes through. and *then maybe i can get some pura*


 
chebaby  Yeah.....I hope so too.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby Yeah.....I hope so too.


 yea both lotions sound yummy i never got around to ordering pure murumuru butter but its supposed to be amazing for the hair and skin.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Imma just try to coast the next 3 months of 2011. 

Imma try not to over-haul, but to pick up things here & there.

Overall, my Stash is in a really good place right now.


----------



## natura87

In a twistout. I used a sample sized KMF UMG. I like it so far. I dont see any sales from online vendors that entice me so my wallet is safe for now.


----------



## Minty

Hey ladies - busy busy busy!

So if you could choice only one deep conditioner what would it be. Only one! *okay, goodness - 2*


----------



## SimJam

Hay ladies just checking in

i got a pleasant surprise today. I ordered 5 shampoo bars from hairveda basedof the size soap I got as a sample ... it was tiny but it worked so well I was hooked.

anyhoo, the actual soap is like 10 times bigger than the sample LOL I was grinning ear to ear when I saw them.


----------



## bronzebomb

I just finished my kinky twists.  I will leave them in for 3-4 weeks.  I'm tired.  This style will help me get over that "relaxer feeling".


----------



## beautyaddict1913

Hello ladies I am having a great product week! This morning I used Hairveda Almond Glaze on my edges and it is yum! It has replaced the Oyin BSP, now I dont need a thing from Oyin! Tonight I went to the gym and since I worked until 7 pm today the only thing that motivated me was that I knew I could come home and have a good excuse to co-wash if I went and I am glad I did! I came in and co-washed with Curl Junkie Argan & Olive and I just moisturized and sealed with Darcy's Transitioning Creme & MHC hair grease! My hair feels awesome! I am loving all of these products and cant wait to haul at Darcy's! She needs more sales that are better advertised for - I do not stalk these companies on facebook!

Speaking of which, is the Claudie's link still not working? The one that Brownie posted yesterday worked but it kept asking me to log in and Im not a fotki member...anyone else have a similar experience?

Minty if I had to choose one I would say Hairveda Sitrinillah!


----------



## Eisani

It's funny how different a true pj's idea of splurging and hauling is to the average joe


----------



## chebaby

Minty said:


> Hey ladies - busy busy busy!
> 
> So if you could choice only one deep conditioner what would it be. Only one! *okay, goodness - 2*


i would choose curl junkie curl rehab for my moisturizing deep conditioner.
but my hair needs a ton of protein so i also keep aphogee 2 step on hand


----------



## chebaby

Eisani said:


> It's funny how different a true pj's idea of splurging and hauling is to the average joe


i noticed that too


----------



## Minty

I tried to help out.


----------



## Minty

esp when I just put spent over $100 in oil last week. 

holding out till BF......


----------



## Minty

for real its cool right now, but I think I might break out the BKT - ng issues. 

Let me go co-wash & bun.


----------



## chebaby

im trying to hold out until BF for major hauls too. i want oyin, curl junkie and maybe a random brand.
but tomorrow i plan on getting daily fix and beauticurls leave in.
i sold my gels(well three of them) so i have a lil change in paypal i can play with lol.


----------



## Minty

Yeaaah. Congrats on the sale che. 

Eisani, which BKT are you using? I think I may pick up more QOD but I don't know what's new out there.


----------



## Shay72

http://public.fotki.com/HairRevitalizer/haircare/


----------



## Shay72

Claudie is now accepting orders through tomorrow.


----------



## Eisani

Minty I still a big bottle of G lobal to use up. I havent bought any since last year but Fab had me looking at Zerran. My interest was piqued, but not enough to purchase until I use up what I have.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Afternoon Divas!  Where errrbody at?

Anyway, I'm getting ready to Cowash and DC.

Hopefully, someone is around for me to talk to.

Imma also look and see where my Marie Dean is (durn FedEx) it's suppose to be here today.erplexed


----------



## Minty

working girl working. Trying to make that conditioner money.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Minty said:


> working girl working. *Trying to make that conditioner money.*


 
Minty

I hear you Gurl.....


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Under the Steamer with Jamaican Oil's Pure Jojoba Oil (Imported from Israel) and Jasmine Avocado & Silk in Wild Strawberry


----------



## Minty

What you up to hun?


----------



## Minty

Smells wonderful.


----------



## Minty

I need to do one major haul of moisturizing DC and order my steamer. 

I think I'll get the steamer today....I'm still undecided about the moisturizing DC.


----------



## Minty

Have you tried the Moroccan Oil DC mask IDareT'sHair?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Minty  No, I haven't.  I've had it, but swapped it w/someone.

What Moisturizing DC'ers are you thinking about getting?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Eisani  What you doing?


----------



## Minty

I don't know. I still haven't found one I really can ride out with. 

I think I just may get some more Strinilla since its on sale.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Minty said:


> I don't know. I still haven't found one I really can ride out with.
> 
> *I think I just may get some more Strinilla since its on sale.*


 
Minty So, did you order your Steamer?  Are you getting Wheels or a Tabletop?

Sitrinillah is always a good choice.


----------



## Minty

Eisani where did Fab buy Zerran??


----------



## Minty

I'm getting the table top. I'm ordering hair stuff today. 

Got my jug of Pequi oil in the mail last week - so happy.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby Chello Ms. Che!

What's Up Girlie?


----------



## chebaby

hey ladies
so i cleansed with ASIAN cleansing conditioner today because i had build up. ive been using a ton of moisture lately and its working for me. i havent reached for my AO GPB in over a week i think and i normally reach for it twice a week.
after cleansing i co washed with kckt(used it up, no back ups), finger detangled, used a little smoothing lotion as a leave in and used kbb cream on my ends. my hair looks and feels amazing loving it.

today i also ran to my bss to grab the deva no poo(its a few dollars cheaper than daily fix) and curl junkie beauticurls leave in.
i find that a few of curl junkie products seem like they are supposed to match. for example: cj honey butter and deep fix are the same color, same smell and same texture. cj repair me and cj argon and olive conditioner have same smell, texture and look. and cj smoothing lotion and beauticurls leave in have the same dirty pink color, they kinda smell the same and the only difference is the leave in is a little thicker.

cant wait to use the leave in. online is $16 which is right up my alley but in store its $20 which makes me give the  face lol.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby Chello Ms. Che!
> 
> What's Up Girlie?


 what up miss lady


----------



## IDareT'sHair

YAY! My Marie Dean is Here! *does a brutha' franklin*

Did Ya'll know You can buy Marie Dean now on Esty? 

I happen to see it on there the other day.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> what up miss lady


 
@chebaby What's up with Da' Baby Bear? He sounds nice & cuddly for Winter.

Getting ready to Rinse this Jasmine out and get my Marie Dean off-da Porch. I just got an email from Fed-Ex saying it has been "Delivered"

How's your hair today?


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby *What's up with Da' Baby Bear? He sounds nice & cuddly for Winter.*
> 
> Getting ready to Rinse this Jasmine out and get my Marie Dean off-da Porch. I just got an email from Fed-Ex saying it has been "Delivered"
> 
> How's your hair today?


 i hope he is hes a softy, seems like the type that wanna be up under you all the time. he's really feeling me and i appreciate that

i see you loving that marie dean. must be

my hair is nice today. got a little build up but i dont mind lol. its keeping my hair soft.


----------



## Eisani

My honey just brought me flowers, left his car and took mine to detail it. He said he was just thinkin about me


----------



## Eisani

*goes to look at marie dean*


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Minty  Did you know Pumpkin Seed Oil was a Natural DHT Blocker?  I read that someplace yesterday.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Eisani said:


> My honey just brought me flowers, left his car and took mine to detail it. *He said he was just thinkin about me*


 
Eisani  Ya'll are a Cute Couple.  You sound really happy.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Oh...So Today, I used up Acai Phyto Berry (thanks again for this one @chebaby) 

Also, a BFH Red Wine Shine Rinse...those bottles are a Royal Pain _in the you know what. _

ETA:  And a Tigi Dumb Blonde Reconstructor.  I have back-ups of all 3.


----------



## chebaby

Eisani said:


> My honey just brought me flowers, left his car and took mine to detail it. He said he was just thinkin about me


 thats so sweet.
i hate to be a brat but one turn off about baby bear is that he dont driveerplexed thats a turn off for me to have to drive a man around when we go out. or meet his no driving arse at the bus stoperplexed


----------



## 13StepsAhead

Hey ladies just getting on the train to head back to jersey. My interview went pretty well, but I can never totally read interviewers. I don't know if I'll take this job if I'm offered because I can't stand the tourists in NY. 


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Eisani

Minty I lurves that MoroccanOil moisturizing dc. I almost drowned dd when she told me she was cowashing with it  $40+ for 8 oz COWASH conditioner and u aint got nan job? She betta keep using HV 'nem


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> Oh...So Today, I used up Acai Phyto Berry (thanks again for this one @chebaby)
> 
> Also, a BFH Red Wine Shine Rinse...those bottles are a Royal Pain _in the you know what. _
> 
> ETA: And a Tigi Dumb Blonde Reconstructor. I have back-ups of all 3.


 T, you are using up a lot
i cant wait to use up whats in my shower so i can pull out  my darcys pumpkin conditioner


----------



## 13StepsAhead

chebaby said:


> thats so sweet.
> i hate to be a brat but one turn off about baby bear is that he dont driveerplexed thats a turn off for me to have to drive a man around when we go out. or meet his no driving arse at the bus stoperplexed



chebaby I hear you on that... I hate driving as is, so to have to pick someone up every time we go out would be a pain. 


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## chebaby

13StepsAhead said:


> @chebaby I hear you on that... I hate driving as is, so to have to pick someone up every time we go out would be a pain.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


 you aint never lied


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> thats so sweet.
> i hate to be a brat but one turn off about baby bear is that he dont driveerplexed thats a turn off for me to have to drive a man around when we go out. or *meet his no driving arse at the bus stop*erplexed


 
@chebaby *Falls Out* Lawd...tell him to get some License and then come at you.........

_*chile...what kind of mess???*_


----------



## Minty

I think I'll pick up a Moroccan DC to try. 

I would like to try that Zerran, but I want stuff easily available and no-one has it. I think I'm going to stick with my Aloxxi Keratin Treatment (which is in no way a BKT at all) and just flatiron the back part a few times. 

I don't need another product anyway.

Got Strinilla refill pack (2)


----------



## IDareT'sHair

13StepsAhead  Gurl...How did the Interview go?


----------



## bronzebomb

AfroVeda is having a 15% off sale.  30% off value sets.  No Taxes for Texas residents.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

13StepsAhead said:


> Hey ladies just getting on the train to head back to jersey. *My interview went pretty well, but I can never totally read interviewers. *I don't know if I'll take this job if I'm offered because I can't stand the tourists in NY.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


 
13StepsAhead Duh...Okay I see.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

bronzebomb  Thanks Bronzie!  I'd really love to bite...but 15% for AV ain't enough.erplexed

I need at least 20-30%


----------



## 13StepsAhead

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby *Falls Out* Lawd...tell him to get some License and then come at you.........
> 
> _*chile...what kind of mess???*_



 


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## 13StepsAhead

IDareT'sHair said:


> bronzebomb  Thanks Bronzie!  I'd really love to bite...but 15% for AV ain't enough.erplexed
> 
> I need at least 20-30%



I really want to try them, but that shipping is just outrageous.


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby *Falls Out* Lawd...tell him to get some License and then come at you.........
> 
> _*chile...what kind of mess???*_


 girl i said so much to him last night that he text me today and was like "are we still going out this weekend because i know i lost cool points with you" i just wanna make him sweat


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> girl i said so much to him last night that he text me today and was like *"are we still going out this weekend because i know i lost cool points with you"* i just wanna make him sweat


 
chebaby Well 

Maybe he knows "how" to drive but just doesn't have his License.

So...Are Ya'll Still goin' Out?


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby Well
> 
> Maybe he knows "how" to drive but just doesn't have his License.
> 
> So...Are Ya'll Still goin' Out?


 heck yea im going. im excited because hes taking me to madam tusauds(or whatever) wax museum i freaking love museums


----------



## Minty

chebaby he's saving the environment!


----------



## chebaby

Minty said:


> @chebaby he's saving the environment!


 i guess i can look at it like that


----------



## Ltown

Hey ladies!  I just got off, rushing to order Claudie.  I ordered from Puritan pride some jojoba oil buy 2 get 3 free.


----------



## Brownie518

Hey, ladies. Sitting here cussin' through yet another thunderstorm. The power went off a few times but fortunately came right back. 

Sitting here thinking about what DCs I would pick if I had to choose 2...Claudie's Deep Moisturizing and Avocado & Silk, I think.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Oh Minty I didn't do that:  Let's see I'd get:  Jasmine Hibiscus and Hairveda Sitrinillah and/or Afroveda Ashlii Amala.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Used Up: 1 Hairitage Hydrations Avocado Cloud.  Have Back-Up


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518  Yeah Girl, that _"Dang"_ Cloud is some good stuff.
> 
> I love the Mango one too.  I looked at the Monoi, but I don't like Gardenia.
> 
> I couldn't determine what made my Scalp itch and neck burn.  i.e. Horsetail, Calming Scalp or the Blackberry & Sage.erplexed
> 
> That Blackberry & Sage smells delish.



I bet it was that Calming stuff. I can't remember whats in it but something made me decide not to get that. 
I don't care for Gardenia either. erplexed


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *I bet it was that Calming stuff.* I can't remember whats in it but something made me decide not to get that.
> I don't care for Gardenia either. erplexed


 
@Brownie518 

Whatever it was left a terrible rash on my neck. It's still sore, discolored and itchy.

I love those Clouds. But it reminds me of Claudie Isha, Quinoa, Ends or something creamy/whippy like that.

chebaby  Oh Che, I keep forgetting to tell you, Hair & Body Boutique should be here tomorrow.  I'm tracking it.  (Fed-Ex)


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I decided not to get any more Claudie right now.  I need to see what I ordered from this last Haul.  

It was pretty big.  And I don't 'member'. 

And I did a Swap with Ltown and Beauty (a while back) and picked up a few more Claudie items.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> Whatever it was left a terrible rash on my neck. It's still sore, discolored and itchy.
> 
> *I love those Clouds. But it reminds me of Claudie Isha, Quinoa, Ends or something creamy/whippy like that*.
> (Fed-Ex)



The Avocado Cloud reminds me of an Avocado version of Sunshine!!! 



IDareT'sHair said:


> *I decided not to get any more Claudie right now.*  I need to see what I ordered from this last Haul.



Bolded -


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> Whatever it was left a terrible rash on my neck. It's still sore, discolored and itchy.
> 
> I love those Clouds. But it reminds me of Claudie Isha, Quinoa, Ends or something creamy/whippy like that.
> 
> @chebaby Oh Che, I keep forgetting to tell you, Hair & Body Boutique should be here tomorrow. I'm tracking it. (Fed-Ex)


 oh lawd they ship fedex too??? im not a big fan of ups or fedex. give me usps anyday and im good


----------



## Brownie518

Random thought...HV Green Tea butter smells good!!!!!!!!!!!! I haven't used it in a loooong time. I might have to get a couple more jars. When is that sale over???


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> The Avocado Cloud reminds me of an Avocado version of Sunshine!!!  @Bolded -


 
@Brownie518 Girl...I don't remember what I got. It was all a BLUR



chebaby said:


> *oh lawd they ship fedex too???* im not a big fan of ups or fedex. give me usps anyday and im good


 
@chebaby Yep.



Brownie518 said:


> Random thought...*HV Green Tea butter smells good!!!!!!!!!!!!* I haven't used it in a loooong time. I might have to get a couple more jars. When is that sale over???


 
@Brownie518 That Sale is suppose to last all month. I Lurves that GTB. 

I tried to "Clown" BJ and buy that Warehouse mess and it was no comparison.


----------



## chebaby

Brownie518 said:


> *The Avocado Cloud reminds me of an Avocado version of Sunshine!!! *
> 
> 
> 
> @Bolded -


 dont tell me that. you know i love me some sunshine.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *dont tell me that. you know i love me some sunshine.*


 
chebaby Brownie518  That's One "wagon" I never jumped on.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby @Brownie518 That's One "wagon" I never jumped on.


 sunshine used to be amazing. dont know what going on with that now i dont even know if she still makes it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> sunshine used to be amazing. dont know what going on with that now *i dont even know if she still makes it.*


 
@chebaby I'm glad I left that alone. I'd be Mad if I loved it.

I hope to use up several more items before Labor Day. More than likely, I'll use up:

Jessicurl Too Shea!
Jasmine A&S _Wild Strawberry_
Another Cowash Conditioner *may pull out Camille Rose*
MOP Detangler
Maybe 1 of my Marie Dean's *they're only 2 ounces*
1 Bottle of Jojoba


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby I'm glad I left that alone. I'd be Mad if I loved it.
> 
> I hope to use up several more items before Labor Day. More than likely, I'll use up:
> 
> Jessicurl Too Shea!
> Jasmine A&S _Wild Strawberry_
> Another Cowash Conditioner *may pull out Camille Rose*
> MOP Detangler
> Maybe 1 of my Marie Dean's *they're only 2 ounces*
> 1 Bottle of Jojoba


 girl sunshine...... i dont even know what to say. even though i can easily whip up my own she had a customer for life with me. but she just seems wishy washy. i should talk right lol.

thats a good list T.
next on my list to use up are:
giovanni sas
jasmines shea rinse
cj repair me
ASIAN cleansing conditioner

thats everything thats in my shower besides AO GPB which im trying to hold onto.


----------



## Brownie518

chebaby said:


> sunshine used to be amazing. dont know what going on with that now i dont even know if she still makes it.



She doesn't...


----------



## Minty

Dog on it, I can't quit hairveda!!!! 

Co-washed with 24 Moist - 
moisturized with QB CTDG
sealed with Pequi oil


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Minty said:


> *Dog on it, I can't quit hairveda!!!!*
> 
> Co-washed with 24 Moist -
> moisturized with QB CTDG
> sealed with Pequi oil


 
Minty Why do you want to?erplexed  And why would you WANT to?


----------



## chebaby

Brownie518 said:


> She doesn't...


 hmp what a mess.

anyway i forgot to mention im doing a fast today my plan was to drink my soy milk and maca in the morning, water and green smoothies all throughout the day and then soy milk and wheat grass at night.
but i forgot to drink the soy milk this morning and the store here was all out of green smoothies. so its water all day long and nothing else until tonight when i drink my soy milk and wheat grass.
hope i get through it i can crack and fold in any minute


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Minty Why do you want to?erplexed  And why would you WANT to?




I was just about to ask chebaby these questions about her fast? You just decided to do it or what, just curious...
(I am so hungry right now, too)


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby  Gurl....Be Careful with all that Soy & Maca with Baby Bear.  You don't wanna let one Rip during the date.


----------



## mkd

Hey everybody!  Y'all are chatty today.  I really need to wash my hair but I jus can't do it tonight.  Maybe tomorrow.


----------



## chebaby

Brownie518 said:


> I was just about to ask @chebaby these questions about her fast? You just decided to do it or what, just curious...
> (*I am so hungry right now, too*)


 you just HAD to throw that in there

ive been thinking about it for a while but then forgot. i had gave up sodas and juice(except orange juice once in a while), stopped eating fast food and was eatting pretty healthy and then for the last 4 days ive just been going crazy with the burgers and fries
so last night i said today would be my fast day. i might do it once or twice a month. maybe i likes my food.


----------



## Minty

I don't know  IDareT'sHair - always looking for bigger better, but what's better than easy finger detangling 

bought to go get in on that sale and add some more on that strinilla purchase.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby  Gurl....Be Careful with all that Soy & Maca with Baby Bear. * You don't wanna let one Rip during the date*.





Doesn't one of them increase libido.....?


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby Gurl....Be Careful with all that Soy & Maca with Baby Bear. You don't wanna let one Rip during the date.


 the maca is good but its the wheat grass that makes me toot the booty


----------



## Brownie518

chebaby said:


> you just HAD to throw that in there
> 
> ive been thinking about it for a while but then forgot. i had gave up sodas and juice(except orange juice once in a while), stopped eating fast food and was eatting pretty healthy and then for the last 4 days ive just been going crazy with the burgers and fries
> so last night i said today would be my fast day. i might do it once or twice a month. maybe i likes my food.



Oh, okay. Thats good.


----------



## chebaby

Brownie518 said:


> Doesn't one of them increase libido.....?


----------



## Brownie518

chebaby said:


> the maca is good but its *the wheat grass that makes me toot the booty*



...and the maca makes you pop it!!!


----------



## chebaby

hey mkd
you got me loving the smoothing lotion as a leave in. have you tried the beauticurls leave in? it looks just like the smoothing lotion, just a little thicker.


----------



## chebaby

Brownie518 said:


> ...and the maca makes you pop it!!!


 .............


----------



## Brownie518

mkd said:


> Hey everybody!  Y'all are chatty today.  *I really need to wash my hair but I jus can't do it tonight.  Maybe tomorrow*.



Hey, girl!! 
I feel the same way!! I just can't be bothered. I've been 'washing my hair' for the past 2 days now.


----------



## mkd

ooh chebaby, I need to get the beauticurls leave in then!  I love love love the smoothing lotion,  cant wait for my new bottle to come.

Lmmfao Brownie518


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ya'll are Crazy! Poot Poot Awww Beep Beep


----------



## Brownie518

So AV's site says flat rate shipping available at the top but it was still 12 for 3 items...That heavy *** box I got from BJ was less than that!! And there were 6 or 7 items in that one.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518  I know.  I swear AV don't want no Sales.  That's ridiculous.  

And I wants that Moringa Detangler, the Papaya Stuff and a Ashlii.  That Shipping is stupid.

But whatever.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518  I know.  I swear AV don't want no Sales.  That's ridiculous.
> 
> And I wants that Moringa Detangler, the Papaya Stuff and a Ashlii.  That Shipping is stupid.
> 
> But whatever.



As Shay says, its time for me to 'quit' AV.


----------



## 13StepsAhead

hey ladies didn't do much to my hair tonight, but take down my twist. I was invited to a birthday gathering and I hope the rain doesn't mess up my do. Since I didn't do much to my hair and it was time for my mom's braids to come down (she wears conrows under a wig) I detangled with my oil mix and applied tigi dumb blonde (she will DC overnight). I'm trying to get her a reggie she can work with once I move out & this seems to be working.


----------



## beautyaddict1913

My hair was so soft today! So I am loving the Curl Junkie Argan and Olive - so far that along with the Banana Deep Fix & Curl Fix works for me! Still havent tried my Repair Me, Beauticurls leave-in, Smoothing Lotion, or Curl Rehab. I am ready to get me some CJ for Black Friday!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

All Ya'll using your CJ and I'm saving mine for Fall/Winter.  

Don't know when I'd be able to reup on all of that. (For that Price).

Somebody need to email AveYou and see waz up?


----------



## 13StepsAhead

IDareT'sHair said:


> *All Ya'll using your CJ and I'm saving mine for Fall/Winter.*
> 
> Don't know when I'd be able to reup on all of that. (For that Price).
> 
> Somebody need to email AveYou and see waz up?


 
IDareT'sHair I'm trying to get through all of my open bottles of CJ; This stuff lasts a while. I'll have plenty left over for the the fall/winter and maybe even into spring (especially w/ that groupon)


----------



## IDareT'sHair

13StepsAhead  Quit teasin' me 13 with that Groupon!  

email AveYou and ask them when they gone have another groupon deal.


----------



## beautyaddict1913

IDareT'sHair CJ is truly my splurge, I am used to paying $16 or less for products lol...CJ is averaging $21 per item! Luxury products lol...Miss Jessie's is my other splurge but BOGO makes it worth it...if CJ had a BOGO the whole site would be OOS within an hour!


----------



## chebaby

i dont have enough curl junkie to last too long. i mean my honey butter will last a long time because i have 2 jars, and im good on rehab because i have 1 8oz and 1 32oz. but everything else goes fast. once reapir me is gone i wont repurchase. im holding onto my smoothing conditioner because i only have one bottle which was already used once. and of course my smoothing lotion goes fast.
i have 1 and a 1/2 bottles of smoothing lotion. i might take it out of the shower and only use it for a leave in now so that it can last longer.


----------



## beautyaddict1913

I have an event tomoro and I am sooo tempted to blow my hair out but I dont want to dry it out! I would do a twist-out if it wasnt so hot! May try a twist and curl but I would need to do my hair tonight and Im dawg tired....or I can wake up really early in the AM and get under the dryer...but if Im lugging out the PIBBS I would want to do a Claudie's Treatment too...smh, having an indecisive moment!


----------



## beautyaddict1913

chebaby why wont u re-purchase repair me!? When Claudie's opens again I am getting the Complete Protein condish, sounds luxurious!


----------



## chebaby

beautyaddict1913 said:


> @chebaby why wont u re-purchase repair me!? When Claudie's opens again I am getting the Complete Protein condish, sounds luxurious!


 because for it to have keratin at the top of the list its still too light for me. i need a ton of protein and for me this is lighter than AO GPB. in fact i could use it overnight and wake up with soft hair. and its not worth the price at all.


----------



## beautyaddict1913

chebaby said:


> because for it to have keratin at the top of the list its still too light for me. i need a ton of protein and for me this is lighter than AO GPB. in fact i could use it overnight and wake up with soft hair. and its not worth the price at all.


 
Thanks for the review! Wish I knew that before I bought, prolly would have gotten another DC or smoothing lotion!


----------



## Eisani

chebaby said:


> thats so sweet.
> i hate to be a brat but one turn off about baby bear is that he dont driveerplexed thats a turn off for me to have to drive a man around when we go out. or meet his no driving arse at the bus stoperplexed



I dont blame you for feeling that way  Mine does it all lol! 

Minty I'll have to ask Fab what sitr she had me loking at, I dont remember  I wanna say stylebell...


----------



## 13StepsAhead

IDareT'sHair said:


> @13StepsAhead *Quit teasin' me 13 with that Groupon!*
> 
> email AveYou and ask them when they gone have another groupon deal.


 
Sorry T IDareT'sHair


----------



## hannan

Hey yall! Been lurking lately.

IDareT'sHair Hair and Body Boutique is having a sale on their online store! 
*40% off a purchase
use code coupon40 at checkout
Shipping is $7*

eta: Dang, nearly everything's gone .


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Yeah Claudie's Complete Protein Looks Wonderful.  I'll think on that when she opens back up.  

I bought a 16 ounce Jar of her Protein DC'er last time, so I have enough to last me for a while.

I also looked at her Coconut Conditioner.  Both will be considerations when she reopens and maybe another Jar of the Shea Pomade


----------



## IDareT'sHair

hannan what?  After I spent that monneee!


----------



## 13StepsAhead

hannan said:


> Hey yall! Been lurking lately.
> 
> @IDareT'sHair Hair and Body Boutique is having a sale on their online store!
> *40% off a purchase*
> *use code coupon40 at checkout*
> *Shipping is $7*
> 
> eta: Dang, nearly everything's gone .


hannan I was about to break my no buy as soon as I saw this, but they don't have anything I want in stock


----------



## 13StepsAhead

IDareT'sHair you may be able to get you some DB oils


----------



## hannan

13StepsAhead said:


> hannan I was about to break my no buy as soon as I saw this, but they don't have anything I want in stock



I know! I saw it on nc and I was about to go crazy until I saw only 3 hair items in stock  . I wanted to try the BBB deep conditioner. Ah, oh well. I'm supposed to be on a no-buy anyway.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

There is nothing left to buy.  When did this Sucka' Start?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

13StepsAhead said:


> @IDareT'sHair you may be able to get you some DB oils


 
13StepsAhead I already bought some.


----------



## hannan

IDareT'sHair said:


> There is nothing left to buy.  When did this Sucka' Start?



 T, I think they saw our posts in Fab Nikki's thread and did this to spite us. They knew!


----------



## 13StepsAhead

hannan said:


> I know! I saw it on nc and I was about to go crazy until I saw only 3 hair items in stock  . I wanted to try the BBB deep conditioner. Ah, oh well. I'm supposed to be on a no-buy anyway.


 
hannan yea those ladies on NC don't play they're quick wit the draw...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

That is so Jacked Up!  Why didn't "We" know about this?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Hmp.  We ain't trainin' for the PJ Olympics for nothin'.

hannan  I wish you wouldna' said nothin'.  40% off on all that good stuff.

I think I'm gonna be sick.


----------



## hannan

IDareT'sHair said:


> Hmp.  We ain't trainin' for the PJ Olympics for nothin'.
> 
> hannan  I wish you wouldna' said nothin'.  40% off on all that good stuff.
> 
> I think I'm gonna be sick.



IDareT'sHair How many days ago did you order? Do you think you can email them?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby  did you see that?  40% at Hair & Body Boutique? _*screams, clutches pearls and passes out*_

Bummer.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

hannan  No, I don't care about that, I wanted some more of that DB and that Christine Gant DC'er and a coupla' other thangs.

It should be here tomorrow.

I mean errrrrrrrrrrrrrthang is OOS


----------



## hannan

IDareT'sHair said:


> hannan  No, I don't care about that, I wanted some more of that DB and that Christine Gant DC'er and a coupla' other thangs.
> 
> It should be here tomorrow.
> 
> I mean errrrrrrrrrrrrrthang is OOS



I know. I would have much rather preferred 40% off this site over aveyou.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby did you see that? 40% at Hair & Body Boutique? _*screams, clutches pearls and passes out*_
> 
> Bummer.


 i didnt know until it was posted here. i think the site is probably going out of bidness too because the site has been out of stock for a long while so why have a 40% off sale when you aint got nothing lol.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I mean they didn't leave a Crumb.

Hmp.  I woulda' to' that site up!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby So...are you saying alot of stuff on that Site was ALREADY OOS? 

Well...That makes me feel 'better'.  I don't think I looked at anything but that Watermelon Oil.

Now I wish I woulda' dummied up a Cart or looked at some other items.erplexed

I feel better if I know all the CJ, MHC, DB, CG etc....was already OOS

You are saying alot of stuff was OOS right?


----------



## hannan

T, I noticed that too when I was looking the other day. A lot of the mhc, curl junkie, and darcy's were gone. Granted, it wasn't empty like it was now but there were a coupla things there.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby So...are you saying alot of stuff on that Site was ALREADY OOS?
> 
> Well...That makes me feel 'better'. I don't think I looked at anything but that Watermelon Oil.
> 
> Now I wish I woulda' dummied up a Cart or looked at some other items.erplexed
> 
> I feel better if I know all the CJ, MHC, DB, CG etc....was already OOS
> 
> You are saying alot of stuff was OOS right?


  feel better T. yea it was already OOS. they had a few things but all curl junkie and most of myhoneychild was gone. the only thing i remember them having in stock was bear fruit and some of BBB stuff. even darcys was gone.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

WHEW! 

Ya'll I can't be missin' no 40's

Thanks Ya'll @chebaby hannan I feel better now


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> WHEW!
> 
> Ya'll I can't be missin' no 40's
> 
> Thanks Ya'll @chebaby @hannan I feel better now


 lol you feel how i felt when i missed that 40% from aveyou. i wanted to cry lmao.

i want to haul right now T. what should i get. curl junkie and carols daughter is on my list.


----------



## beautyaddict1913

T, I thought I was the only one that got un-sick when I read that they didnt have anything to begin with lol...poor us!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby definitely CJ.  Where do you get CD from?

We needs a Discount Code from somebody.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby definitely CJ. Where do you get CD from?
> 
> We needs a Discount Code from somebody.


 i would get everything from curl mart but they dont have the cd hair balm in stock. so if i get it ill have to get it from the cd site. i wanted some darcys too but everybody oos on the transitioning cream.


----------



## beautyaddict1913

chebaby said:


> lol you feel how i felt when i missed that 40% from aveyou. i wanted to cry lmao.
> 
> i want to haul right now T. what should i get. curl junkie and carols daughter is on my list.


 
get curl junkie!! you will get tired of that carol's daughter by september lol


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@chebaby Did you check Sage for DB?

I made up a Hair & Body Boutique Cart with DB Oils and we just made a pack.  No More Oils No More Gels.

I ain't gettin' it.


----------



## beautyaddict1913

chebaby said:


> i would get everything from curl mart but they dont have the cd hair balm in stock. so if i get it ill have to get it from the cd site. i wanted some darcys too but everybody oos on the transitioning cream.


 
 Transitioning Cream is talking about everything in life for me right now! T, told me that I would love it! Bought it during Black Friday and just now started using it! T has never really steered me wrong with products, the only Ms. T reccomendation ever that I didnt care for was the SSI bananna brulee


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@beautyaddict1913 Hush Beauty. Did I recommed SSI Banana Brulee? *my fault* 

I kicked them to the curb a long time ago for CJ Banana & Hibiscus Deep Fix.

Banana Brulee is cool tho'.

ETA:  That Transitioning Cream is definitely the business.


----------



## chebaby

beautyaddict1913 said:


> *Transitioning Cream is talking about everything in life for me right now! *T, told me that I would love it! Bought it during Black Friday and just now started using it! T has never really steered me wrong with products, the only Ms. T reccomendation ever that I didnt care for was the SSI bananna brulee


  you make it sound so beautiful lol. i had it was but dont remember how i felt about it because at the time i was in love with the darcys peach kernal milk

T, sage doesnt have the transitioning cream


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby  Did you go directly to DB's Site?  15% Code QUEEN.


----------



## beautyaddict1913

Now why yall let me spell recommendation like that? lol...che, it is beautiful - detangles like kbb milk but leaves my hair much softer and its glycerin free so no frizzies for me! It was over 70% humidity today! And where is the hit or miss thread? Ms. T do we need to assign you to that thread as well...I know youre already over the what did u buy and what u gon do threads lol


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@chebaby Errrthang is In-Stock Directly on Darcy's Site.

_*you didn't hear it from me...i'm not one to gossip*_


----------



## IDareT'sHair

beautyaddict1913  No Shay took care of that Thread.  Lemme go see if I can bump it.


----------



## chebaby

beautyaddict1913 said:


> Now why yall let me spell recommendation like that? lol...che, it is beautiful - detangles like kbb milk but leaves my hair much softer and its glycerin free so no frizzies for me! It was over 70% humidity today! And where is the hit or miss thread? Ms. T do we need to assign you to that thread as well...I know youre already over the what did u buy and what u gon do threads lol


 im into lotions with no glycerin right now. so i think ill get it. right now only things i have with no glycerin is oyin dew and cj beauticurls leave in(which i havent tried yet but it has shea butter, mango butter and kokum butter in it). and i think komaza shea lotion might be glycerin free but im not sure. either way i love it.


IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby Errrthang is In-Stock Directly on Darcy's Site.
> 
> _*you didn't hear it from me...i'm not one to gossip*_


 PUSHA!!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@chebaby I loaded up another DB Cart. I didn't hit PayNow (yet). 

I just hauled DB _twice_ recently. Once on their Site and then via Sage.  

I don't need no mo'. In my cart there was: 1 Transitioning Hair Cream , 1 Shea Butter Hair Lotion, 1 Pumpkin DC'er, 1 Winter Spice OIL.


----------



## robot.

EEEEEK! 

my baby jesse boykins iii will be performing in baltimore!  *buys tickets*


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby I loaded up another DB Cart. I didn't hit PayNow (yet).
> 
> I just hauled DB _twice_ recently. Once on their Site and then via Sage.
> 
> I don't need no mo'. In my cart there was: 1 Transitioning Hair Cream , 1 Shea Butter Hair Lotion, 1 Pumpkin DC'er, 1* Winter Spice OIL*.


 i see you with that oil

i havent hit pay now either. i dont know what im waiting on lol.


----------



## Charz

Happy belated Birthday mkd and curlyhersheygirl


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby  I'm not getting any, but enjoy!  I would be buying triple if I hit PayNah.

Maybe next week.  Especially if I don't get in on QB.  I have a meeting that day at 1:30.  If I can slip in right there at Noon, I'll get something.


----------



## Charz

Those *****s bought out the Hair Botique 40% sale?


----------



## hannan

Charz Did you get a chance to visit the store during their sale?


----------



## Charz

I cant say heffffa no mo?

And nah hannan I didn't


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby I'm not getting any, but enjoy! I would be buying triple if I hit PayNah.
> 
> Maybe next week. Especially if I don't get in on QB. I have a meeting that day at 1:30. If I can slip in right there at Noon, I'll get something.


 i might not order either.


i think tonight i will clarify with carols daughter mint shampoo and then condition and detangle with cj curl rehab. then im gonna test out a wash and go with the beauticurls leave in. hope i like it.


----------



## chebaby

im getting hungry
but i only have 1 and a half hours before midnight. when the clock strikes 12 i need to find me something to eat. i wish there was a place around here that stayed open late and sold turkey burgers


----------



## beautyaddict1913

che are u fasting? Im also into glycerin free products for summer - for lotion leave-ins I have Enso Marshmallow and Enso Hibiscus, HTN Daily Growth lotion, CD Hair Milk orig, Darcys Transitioning Creme and CJ Beauticurls LI and I found several stylers without glycerine but havent really been using them.

Has anyone tried Darcy's curl detangling milk or herbal leave in spritz?


----------



## Shay72

chebaby said:


> thats so sweet.
> i hate to be a brat but one turn off about baby bear is that he dont driveerplexed thats a turn off for me to have to drive a man around when we go out. or meet his no driving arse at the bus stoperplexed


No driving is on my list too along with roomates. At my age a man is too damn old to be living with his mama/sister/grandma/brother/cousin/friends



chebaby said:


> dont tell me that. you know i love me some sunshine.


Imma have to check this out. Ya'll know I will hurt someone over some Sunshine.

Today was the last day for both of my camps and it was interesting . Ya'll were right on time with making me laugh .


----------



## chebaby

Shay72 said:


> No driving is on my list too along with roomates. At my age a man is too damn old to be living with his mama/sister/grandma/brother/cousin/friends
> 
> 
> Imma have to check this out. Ya'll know I will hurt someone over some Sunshine.
> 
> Today was the last day for both of my camps and it was interesting . Ya'll were right on time with making me laugh .


 beautyaddict, yea im fasting. but its over in 21 minutes when you try the beauticurl leave in let me know how you like it.

Shay72, yea sunshine is amazing


----------



## Eisani

Just lookin  

Boo fell asleep on me. I dont think he feels too good . Its Friday, dd is gone and its early...guess I'll go watch a movie.


----------



## Minty

that Natra/Laxer is still available *chuckles/shrug shoulders*


----------



## Minty

got DH beard hair curls poppin with the Strinillah. LOL 

He said I'm gonna use your flat iron.


----------



## hannan

Minty said:


> *got DH beard hair curls poppin with the Strinillah. LOL*
> 
> He said I'm gonna use your flat iron.



 Silly!


----------



## mkd

beautyaddict1913, darcys herbal spritz is cool.  I can't stay consistent with sprays so I gave it to my sister.  It smells herbally but I like herbally.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Good morning ladies, I missed yall and from what I just read also an incredible deal.

Thanks everyone for the birthday wishes I had a blast.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

mkd said:


> @beautyaddict1913, darcys herbal spritz is cool. I can't stay consistent with sprays so I gave it to my sister. *It smells herbally but I like herbally.*


 
beautyaddict1913  What mkd said.  It's definitely 'herbally'.  The Smell reminded me a little of QB Karady Tea Spritz.


----------



## chebaby

morning ladies.
i dont know why im up so early but its good anyhow cause i need to run to the PO. T, im mailing your enso today.
i made another sale on NC


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby  Thanks Lady!  I'll pop your samples in the mail on Monday.

Yeah WHY are you up? 

So...Umm...when's the date with Baby-Bear? 

Is it today?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My Hair & Body Boutique stuff is in transit.  YAY!

I was missing a 16 ounce bottle from Enso in my last haul.  Wonder when I'll be getting that?  

I notified them and they said they would be shipping it out right away.  (Maybe it will come today).

Hopefully, that disruption/distraction doesn't cause problems with their level of CS.


----------



## Eisani

Jist oiled my scalp woth QB amla nourishing pomade. my scalp was itchy. Just read that baggying thread and I thing I'll add baggying my ends back to my regimen this fall/winter.

Found out why the man had a headache and I feel like putting his big ol self over my knee  He does custom paint jobs from time to time on vehicles, motorcycles, etc... turns out he's been doing a job for someone IN THEIR GARAGE instead of his uncle's shop. That garage has zero ventilation...dang he worries me sometimes. The reason for not doing it at the shop? He cant give discounts at the shop. BOY BYE.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Eisani  Yeah...Paint fumes can be very Toxic.  Hope he's feeling better today.


----------



## Ltown

Morning ladies! 

I don't know if you already know but the http://thehairandbodyboutique.com/ having 40% online now code: coupon40


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ltown  Gurl....Errrthang is Out of Stock.  Have you looked?  There is Nothing Left.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Ltown Gurl....Errrthang is Out of Stock. Have you looked? There is Nothing Left.


 
Ltown And.....the Shipping was $7.99 last night.


----------



## Ltown

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Ltown Gurl....Errrthang is Out of Stock. Have you looked? There is Nothing Left.


 


IDareT'sHair said:


> @Ltown And.....the Shipping was $7.99 last night.


 
IDareT'sHair, no I just got the email and it's say free shipping. I don't need anything. They never had much in stock anyway


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ltown

IMO This really isn't a 'legitimate' sale because errthang is OOS. 

So, you can offer 40% & cheap shipping when you actually don't have anything in Stock.

Had they actually had some things, it would have been a very nice discount.


----------



## 13StepsAhead

Hey ladies just finished twisting up my mom's hair. I'm happy that she loves her natural hair, but I wish she'd wear it out. She's almost BSL and still thinks her hair is short and she has still not come to terms with her grey hairs. I would try henna/indigo, but with the baby runnin' around she doesn't have muchh time for it. Do any of you know of a good color system that will get rid of the greys (she has brown hair)?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@13StepsAhead Before I started using Henna/Indigo, I was using Clairol Beautiful Browns Collection and also Jazzin' (I think it's called) in a Dark Brown. 

But I liked the results of the Beautiful Browns Collection and it gives you a nice range of "Browns" to choose from.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

13StepsAhead  My Hair & Body Boutique stuff is "Out For Delivery" Hopefully it will be here soon.


----------



## 13StepsAhead

thanks IDareT'sHair !! She always compliments me on my hair and says she would wear hers out if it weren't for the grey's.


----------



## chebaby

T, yea the date is tonight. I'm upset we are doing dinner and a movie unread of the museum I had my heart set on the museum but we will go 2 weeks from now when I take my stay-cation lol.
I'm about to go buy a dress after I finish with my nails and feet because I can't find my sexy red dress


----------



## chebaby

Oh and I sold all of my Enzo and all of my Donna Marie stuff I had on NC.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@chebaby Gone & Get Down With your Bad Self! Nice Sale!

Dinner & a Movie sounds like a nice date. Do you know what you're going to see?

You need to find that Dress..... 

Lawd....How are you typing & Polishing Your Nails?


----------



## Eisani

chebaby I just polished my fingers and toes too. I did CG Refresh-Mint.  I also struggled to pin curl my hair, now the forecast is calling for rain . I'm gonna have to start pulling my hair up in a ponytail and rolling it, those daggone pincurls had me strugglin


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby Gone & Get Down With your Bad Self! Nice Sale!
> 
> Dinner & a Movie sounds like a nice date. Do you know what you're going to see?
> 
> You need to find that Dress.....
> 
> Lawd....How are you typing & Polishing Your Nails?


lol i want to see fright night
no i was in the nail salon lol. i never know how to polish with my left hand it be all shaky.

yea i need to find that dress NOW.

yea it was a nice sale. i made a pretty penny getting rid of all the enso, donna marie and my gels.
im happy lol.

oh and i cleansed today with deva no poo, conditioned with AO GPB and detangled with smoothing lotion. then i used beauticurls leave in under kbb cream and i am loving my hair today.


----------



## chebaby

E, i dont know what the name of the color i have on my nails and toes but its a  pretty light blue. i normally do orange and pinks though.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@chebaby...Hmp. I hope you didn't sell that Enso we were 'swappin'?

I hope you got all them Gasses & Grasses outta' yo' system.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I Ain't Gots NO Enso to Sell Nobody.  Nah Son.  I'm keepin' my Stash.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby...Hmp. I hope you didn't sell that Enso we were 'swappin'?
> 
> I hope you got all them Gasses & Grasses outta' yo' system.


lol no i didnt sale the hibiscus. i sold the curl cream, milk and honey cream, aloe milk and blue malva lotion. oh and i also sold the deep conditioner.

my booty wont be tootin today

with my little change i made i want some more curl junkie and mhc olive you.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby So..do you have a back-up outfit?  13StepsAhead what you doin'?

Somebody need to Gangsta' Slap me. 

I made up several AV Carts and the Shipping was never less than $11.00.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *my booty wont be tootin today*


 
chebaby Thank Da' Lawd!


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby So..do you have a back-up outfit?  @13StepsAhead what you doin'?
> 
> Somebody need to Gangsta' Slap me.
> 
> I made up several AV Carts and the Shipping was never less than $11.00.


T, dont hit pay now AV must be crazy for that shippingerplexed

i have a nice back up outfit or 2 but its not as cute as the red dress. i have a nice olive and black maxi dress that i love. and i also have a cute shirt that makes me look like (yes LOOK like lol) i have an hour glass figure and some cute shorts. i mean the movie we are going to is in the mall so i dont need to get too dressed up.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *T, dont hit pay now AV must be crazy for that shipping*erplexed
> 
> i have a nice back up outfit or 2 but its not as cute as the red dress. i have a nice olive and black maxi dress that i love. and i also have a cute shirt that makes me look like (yes LOOK like lol) i have an hour glass figure and some cute shorts. i mean the movie we are going to is in the mall so i dont need to get too dressed up.


 
chebaby  Hmp.  I ain't hittin' No PayNah.  I don't like AV all like that. 

I could drive there 'cheaper' and get my stuff.

I'm sure you'll look really cute tonight.  Have Fun.........


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby  What Kinda CJ are you gone buy with the $ from your Sale?

Have you decided?


----------



## chebaby

i havent decided on all i want yet but i do want the daily fix, another smoothing lotion and conditioner and the cccc lite.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> i havent decided on all i want yet but *i do want the daily fix, another smoothing lotion and conditioner and the cccc lite.*


 
@chebaby Good Choices. I can't wait to try the Argan & Olive and the Cleansing Conditioner.

Well...And I guess the Repair Me and the Honey Butta'  Errrthang else I have, I've had before.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby So..do you have a back-up outfit?  @13StepsAhead what you doin'?
> 
> Somebody need to Gangsta' Slap me.
> *
> I made up several AV Carts and the Shipping was never less than $11.00*.



 She is crazy with that.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby Good Choices. I can't wait to try the Argan & Olive and the Cleansing Conditioner.
> 
> Well...And I guess the Repair Me and the Honey Butta'  Errrthang else I have, I've had before.


you will LOVE the honey butter


----------



## Brownie518

chebaby said:


> you will LOVE the honey butter



 Yes she will!!! I want to try that Argan & Olive one, too. Thats on my wish list. 

Whats the largest size My Honey Child offers for conditioners? I need to check that out real quick....


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518  I think it's a Shame her Shipping Cost outweigh the real benefit of the products. 

I had a cart with 3 items in it, and it was $12 something. 

We talked about this madness last night.erplexed

It's a Sin & A Shame.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *you will LOVE the honey butter*


 
chebaby  That's what Ms. B told me.



Brownie518 said:


> *Yes she will!!!*


 
Brownie518  I bought it off of your recommendation.

I'll try it out after I finish up CTDG.  I lurves it.  I'm glad I pulled this back out.  Are you getting anything from QB on Friday?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518  Did you get the "Complete Protein" from Claudie? 

That's on my list to try.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby  That's what Ms. B told me.
> 
> 
> 
> @Brownie518  I bought it off of your recommendation.
> 
> I'll try it out after I finish up CTDG.  I lurves it.  I'm glad I pulled this back out.  Are you getting anything from QB on Friday?



I might get some Qhemet, if I remember. I usually get tired of waiting for them to open up shop. Never on time. If I do get anything, it will be Heavy cream and the Detangling Ghee. 
Che keeps mentioning MHC Olive You, making me want to just go ahead and place my own order.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

A Friend of Mine was just telling me on the phone that she just left the Salon.  She got there at 10:00 a.m.

What The What?


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518  Did you get the "Complete Protein" from Claudie?
> 
> That's on my list to try.



I sure did!  The ingredients pulled me in. I hope its not too strong for me. 



IDareT'sHair said:


> A Friend of Mine was just telling me on the phone that she just left the Salon.  She got there at 10:00 a.m.
> 
> What The What?



See, thats why I had to stop going to the salon. I woulda been in there straight cussin'! 

I finished up a Claudie's Montego Bay oil. I hope I have another one somewhere.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518  Chile....By the time I got through Rollin' My Eyes, Suckin' My Teeth and Hissin' they woulda' put me out.

Although Post LHCF, I woulda' _Booty Popped it_ skrait out da' door. chebaby.

*lol at booty pop*


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518  Chile....By the time I got through Rollin' My Eyes, Suckin' My Teeth and Hissin' they woulda' put me out.
> 
> Although Post LHCF, I woulda' _Booty Popped it_ skrait out da' door. @chebaby.
> 
> *lol at booty pop*


...............


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> A Friend of Mine was just telling me on the phone that she just left the Salon.  She got there at 10:00 a.m.
> 
> What The What?


this another reason why you would NEVER catch me in a hair salon. NEVER


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I feel like buying something smh.


----------



## Brownie518

chebaby said:


> this another reason why you would NEVER catch me in a hair salon. NEVER



I'm about to trim my ends myself. I wish I would roll up in some salon. erplexed

Actually, I want to cut 3-4 inches off.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *this another reason why you would NEVER catch me in a hair salon. NEVER*


 
@chebaby I didn't even 'comment' when she told me. 

She thinks I'm crazy for doing what I do.

Hmp. If I opened my mouth about it.....You Did!

So, her waste of time at the Salon was amusing to me. 

Killed her entire Saturday.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518  I hear you Ms. B!  I don't even wanna Roll Up Past One.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> I feel like buying something smh.



Dang! Still...?

 #metoo


----------



## chebaby

Brownie518 said:


> I'm about to trim my ends myself. I wish I would roll up in some salon. erplexed
> 
> *Actually, I want to cut 3-4 inches off.*


why so much?


----------



## Brownie518

T, you got me thinking now. Maybe I'll prepoo with some MHC and use  the Methi during the week, Step 1 and 2. I haven't used Step 2 in a minute. 
I need to go and update my Use it Up list, too.


----------



## Brownie518

chebaby said:


> why so much?



It's getting on my last nerve right about now. erplexed I'm tired of it touching my skin, getting caught in the seat belt thingy, and it just annoys me. SO thinks I'm crazy and says I better not. I get like this every summer. I don't like longer hair in this heat.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518  Yeah, I gotta get around to trying out my Methi Set.  It will be a good Fall/Winter Treatment.

Imma pull out MHC Honey Horsetail Reconstructor, Jasmine Rebuilder and  Claudie's Reconstructor. At least 3. 

I sold my 8 ounce Okra-Winfrey (on a little impromptu sale) but will replace it with a 16 ounce Okra-Winfrey when SSI has a Sale.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> It's getting on my last nerve right about now. erplexed *I'm tired of it touching my skin, getting caught in the seat belt thingy, and it just annoys me.* SO thinks I'm crazy and says I better not. I get like this every summer. *I don't like longer hair in this heat*.


 
Brownie518  Hmp.  You betta' Pin it Up & KIM.

Summa' Over.  Let that hurr be.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518  Hmp.  You betta' Pin it Up & KIM.
> 
> Summa' Over.  Let that hurr be.



Girl, I pin it up ALL the time. I got some cute clips the other day, too.  I don't know. SO says I better catch a corner and leave it alone. We'll see.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518  Yeah, I gotta get around to trying out my Methi Set.  It will be a good Fall/Winter Treatment.
> 
> Imma pull out* MHC Honey Horsetail Reconstructor,* Jasmine Rebuilder and  *Claudie's Reconstructor*. At least 3.
> 
> I sold my 8 ounce Okra-Winfrey (on a little impromptu sale) but will replace it with a 16 ounce Okra-Winfrey when SSI has a Sale.



IDareT'sHair 

I have those two out, also. Love them!!  I'm going to get a 16oz of the MHC next time.

 Okra Winfrey!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518  Yeah, Leave it Alone Ms. B!  Give it a light dusting and move on.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518 I can't wait to try Claudie Reconstructor AND the Claudie Fortifying.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518 I can't wait to try Claudie Reconstructor AND the Claudie Fortifying.



Both favorites of mine.  I noticed my Reconstructor was a bit thicker this time, too. I'm really liking the Avocado Intense as a DC also. Do you have that one? I need to try the Mango one next week.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518  I don't think I got the Avocado Intense. 

I think I got another Mango Cream Rinse.

I also got the Normalizing Hair Cream.  And I don't remember what all else. 

I got some stuff in Jamaican Punch and some stuff in that Buttercreme.

I need to look for that Invoice.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518  I just looked at my Invoice.  I didn't get anything "new" except the Balancing Moisturizing Hair Cream (I got 2).

I got:

Isha
Quinoa #1 8 ounce
Ends Insurance #1
Mango Cream Rinse


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My Stuff from Hair & Body Boutique just got here.  I got an email just now from Fed-Ex.

Lemme go check.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518  I just looked at my Invoice.  I didn't get anything "new" except the *Balancing Moisturizing Hair Cream* (I got 2).
> 
> I got:
> 
> Isha
> Quinoa #1 8 ounce
> Ends Insurance #1
> Mango Cream Rinse



I love that Balancing Hair cream!  That stuff does me right. 

I got my stuff all unscented this time. I'll do a quick rinse with Jasmine's Shea if I want that smell good.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

That Darcy's Watermelon Seed Oil smells amazing!  Very Nice.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518  I'm glad I got that Daily Balancing Hair Cream.

I swapped Ltown for some Quinoa #1 and for Ends #1.  I wish I wouldna' ordered it now.erplexed 

I wonder if I could change my order???  Ms. Claudie would kill me..... 

I'd like to change it to the "Complete Protein" and the Coconut Conditioner.

Wonder what she would say?


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518  I'm glad I got that Daily Balancing Hair Cream.
> 
> I swapped Ltown for some Quinoa #1 and for Ends #1.  I wish I wouldna' ordered it now.erplexed
> 
> I wonder if I could change my order???  Ms. Claudie would kill me.....
> 
> I'd like to change it to the "Complete Protein" and the Coconut Conditioner.
> 
> Wonder what she would say?



Ask her. She's gonna knock you out.  I wanted to try the Kpanga (sp?) Coconut conditioner, too, but my hair doesn't do well with Coconut. It really sounds good, though. She's been killin' it with the new products lately. 
I'm glad I didn't order another Isha. I found one last one in my stash so I'm set with that.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518 I'm Scurrrrrd.

Imma leave it alone. 

I could place another order for the Avocado Intense, the Kraupna Coconut stuff and the Complete Protein.

I noticed that @Shay72 Avi is gone?erplexed  Where you at Shay?


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518 I'm Scurrrrrd.
> 
> Imma leave it alone.
> 
> I could place another order for the Avocado Intense, the *Kraupna *Coconut stuff and the Complete Protein.
> 
> I noticed that @Shay72 Avi is gone?erplexed  Where you at Shay?



 Let me go see what this is really called!

* Kpangnan Coconut Conditioner 
*


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518 And the reason I say I'm scurrrd is because she already changed it once and had to cancel it and re-issue me a new invoice, so I betta' not touch it......

If I did anything, I'd just place another Order Today for those 3 items.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518 *And the reason I say I'm scurrrd is because she already changed it once and had to cancel it and re-issue me a new invoice, so I betta' not touch it.*.....
> 
> If I did anything, I'd just place another Order Today for those 3 items.



 You funny!!! Yeah, just place a separate one then.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> You funny!!! *Yeah, just place a separate one then.*


 
Brownie518  I did. 

I just sent her a e-mail.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518  I did.
> 
> I just sent her a e-mail.



Miss Claudie gon git you!!!


----------



## beautyaddict1913

Yall are making me want to buy that Honey Butta leave in again! I hate I gave it away! Im also regretting selling my BFH stuff....I have fallen in love with the Pistachio condish all over again! Its fab! I want more! Im stalking the site now....whenever she has a sale I want to order the Ginger Macadamia condish, banana avocado mask, green tea avocado condish, yarrow cleanser, & Saeede scalp cream!

Last night I was on yt and decided to try a wash n go since I havent really done one with gel all summer...I co-washed with the BFH Pistachio then used it as my leave-in and used Miracurl gelly as my gel and let it dry. Before going to bed I put a little komaza cream on it and put it in 2 ponytails...it was pretty but I dont like the way my hair feels. I am going out this evening but I wanna come back home and have a full out wash day!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518  No, I just placed a Separate Order for those 3 things.


----------



## Brownie518

beautyaddict1913 said:


> Yall are making me want to buy that Honey Butta leave in again! I hate I gave it away! Im also regretting selling my BFH stuff....I have fallen in love with the Pistachio condish all over again! Its fab! I want more! Im stalking the site now....whenever she has a sale I want to order the Ginger Macadamia condish, banana avocado mask, green tea avocado condish, yarrow cleanser, & Saeede scalp cream!
> 
> !



beautyaddict1913 - try googling for a coupon code for BFH. And I see that she now has discounted prices on her Facebook page and on Amazon.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518  I didn't know BFH is on Amazon.  SMH.

Lemme go look.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518  I didn't know BFH is on Amazon.  SMH.
> 
> Lemme go look.



IDareT'sHair

I didn't either til I placed my order the other day.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Hmp.  They Still $13-$14 Dollas!


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> Hmp.  They Still $13-$14 Dollas!



erplexed.....


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> erplexed.....


 
@Brownie518 What happened to the good ol' days of $8, $9, 10$ BFH's?

I guess when you 'rich' you got it like that. I shol' would like some more of those Shine Rinses, but I'm not going to pay that. 

And...it was a _bear_ getting it all out of the bottle (no pun intended)


----------



## beautyaddict1913

i just 'liked' the bfh fb page for the discount - how about the discount is 60 cents off each product lmaaooo *presses unlike button*


----------



## beautyaddict1913

Brownie518 said:


> @IDareT'sHair
> 
> I didn't either til I placed my order the other day.


 
what did u get?


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518 What happened to the good ol' days of $8, $9, 10$ BFH's?
> 
> I guess when you 'rich' you got it like that. I shol' would like some more of those Shine Rinses, but I'm not going to pay that.
> 
> And...it was a _bear_ getting it all out of the bottle (no pun intended)



Those sure were the good ol' days!! I found some coupon when I placed my order. I love them Shine rinses!! 



beautyaddict1913 said:


> i just 'liked' the bfh fb page for the discount - how about *the discount is 60 cents off each product* lmaaooo *presses unlike button*


----------



## Brownie518

beautyaddict1913 said:


> what did u get?



beautyaddict1913

I got 2 Red Wine Shine rinses and a Ginger Macadamia conditioner.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518 I think I have 2 Red Wines and 2 Green Tea & Apple Shine Rinses left.

Imma try to make 'em last.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518  I think I have 2 Red Wines and 2 Green Tea & Apple Shine Rinses left.



How is the Apple? I've only used the Red Wine.


----------



## Ltown

Hey what's up ladies?  I'm busy getting ready to leave tomorrow, just finsh packing.  So i'm late chebaby is going on date with old or new friend?  IDareT'sHair i'm not getting rid of my Enso, don't have enough.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *How is the Apple?* I've only used the Red Wine.


 
Brownie518  It's very nice. 

But after using the Red Wine (recently) I decided I like the Red Wine best.

I still have Nexxus Ensure and Hairveda Phinising that does the same thing, so I'm good for a while. 

And I may use the Claudie Normalizing (like you did) for a Final Rinse.  I have a 16 ounce Jar of that.


----------



## Brownie518

Hey Ltown!!

Thats Che's new friend! 

Speaking of Enso, I think I'll use that tea I got from her next week.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ltown where you headed now Girlie?  I missed something?  Where are you off to now?

I think chebaby knew him 'back in the day' but they're getting re-acquainted on another level.

Gurl...Me either.  My Enso is stayin' rite-heer.  I keepin' my stash as is.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518  It's very nice.
> 
> But after using the Red Wine (recently) I decided I like the Red Wine best.
> 
> I still have *Nexxus Ensure and Hairveda Phinising* that does the same thing, so I'm good for a while.
> 
> And I may use the Claudie Normalizing (like you did) for a Final Rinse.  I have a 16 ounce Jar of that.




I love that Hairveda rinse. I only got 2 this sale. I should get 2 or 3 more before it ends. I should be done with one in about a week and a half. 
Does the Ensure give you any type of shine? I think I used this back in the day but I'm not too sure.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518  Oooooo you got some Tea from Enso?  That Moisturizing one sounded good.

Imma really get into these Black Tea Rinses for Fall/Winter.  

I made a jug with Regular Lipton that is Orange Pekoe and Black Tea, but I bought a box of Black Tea so...it's gone be On!


----------



## mkd

Hey ladies!  I am sittiing here watching true blood.  

I was going to roller set but I think I will just dc and wash and gos again this week.


----------



## Ltown

IDareT'sHair said:


> Ltown where you headed now Girlie?  I missed something?  Where are you off to now?
> 
> I think chebaby knew him 'back in the day' but they're getting re-acquainted on another level.
> 
> Gurl...Me either.  My Enso is stayin' rite-heer.  I keepin' my stash as is.



IDareT'sHair, you ignore my post  i'm going to Boston, for Blacks In Government conferences.  They are going to be on high alert with all them black folks mixing with them yankees


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518  re: Ensure, it's an Acidifying Rinse ph Balance 3.0, so I figure it has to be doing the same things as BFH & HV.  In fact, it was/is a Staple for me.  

Porosity Control is like 4.5.  I won't replace it for awhile.  I'll stick with HV and Ensure (if I can't get any BFH for a decent price). Like 30% like it use to be.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ltown I'm sorry L!  I need to go back and look.  

I hope you have a nice time at the Conference.


----------



## mkd

IDareT'sHair, how much is the nexus ensure?  I am going to look for it next time I am in the bss.


----------



## Brownie518

mkd said:


> Hey ladies!  I am sittiing here watching true blood.
> 
> I was going to roller set but I think I will just dc and wash and gos again this week.



mkd - Hey!! 

I still haven't gotten on that roller setting. I sure wish I was good at it. I need to do some pin curls or something.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

mkd  I'll send you some for our "Swap"


----------



## Brownie518

Speaking of the Ensure and the Rinses, I really need to make sure I use one of these every time I wash. It has really been making a difference for my hair lately.


----------



## mkd

IDareT'sHair said:


> mkd  I'll send you some for our "Swap"



Great!  I use pc but of course, we are always looking for the next best thing.

Brownie518, I have gotten good at roller setting but it's still in the 90s here so my hair is huge when I go outside.


----------



## mkd

Brownie518 said:


> Speaking of the Ensure and the Rinses, I really need to make sure I use one of these every time I wash. It has really been making a difference for my hair lately.



Yes, I totally agree!  I love doing a ph rinse every week.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *Speaking of the Ensure and the Rinses, I really need to make sure I use one of these every time I wash. It has really been making a difference for my hair lately.*


 


mkd said:


> *Yes, I totally agree! I love doing a ph rinse every week.*


 
@Brownie518 @mkd Me Three! I do these each time I do my hair. 

I guess that was one good thing that 'stylist' taught me. Maybe because I had/have overly porous hair.  

She used it on my hair and told me to keep some on hand. 

And if I had a 'troubled area' she would tell me to squirt out a bit, mix it with my 'grease' and massage it into that spot.  

So, that's why I had it on hand anyway (even before I started being a DIY'er)


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Finished Up 1 Hairveda Hydrasilicia Spritz.  (No Back Up). 

I have an Enso's Sweet Agave & Flaxseed I can pull out should I choose to spritz.  

And Hydratherma Naturals Follicle Booster.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 Shay72 (and anyone else who Enjoys Njoi) The Green Tea Hair Creme smells amazing and it has alot of good stuff in it too.

Avocado and Mango Butters with Rice Bran, Olive and Castor Oils, infused with Matcha Green Tea Extract & Fragrance.

It smells soooo good.


----------



## 13StepsAhead

evening ladies just got back in from seeing the help. It was a really good movie IMO now I want to read the book. I'm about to get started in my hair so that I don't have much to do in the morning. Will be using Terresentials mud wash in cool mint, followed by GVP joico Kpak for prootein and an overnight DC


----------



## Eisani

We were driving around this evening and I was just petting boo's head like a St Bernard  When he does let his hair grow, it's soooo soft  We got home and he gave me a scalp massage. My hair is now fully reverted  I have no idea what I'm going to do in the morning. 

Marie Dean is about to get my moniees. I need a sale, STAT.


----------



## Eisani

What yall think about Botanical Spirits?


----------



## Minty

Hey y'all. I've been going back and forth on a whether I should get a new chelating shampoo or stick with Phyto Kelate. 

That Lanza Ultimate Chelating treatment looks good.....

Anyway, I'm going to the BSS on Monday and get some products. 
Phyto Kelate
Nexxus Vitatress
Moroccan Oil DC 
Flexirods

In other news, I got a large box of hair products I want to get rid of but not sure how I want to do it. Thinking of doing a local pick-up lot sale.


----------



## Eisani

I just went to NC and realized I joined in Dec '08 and have never posted  That's a shame.


----------



## 13StepsAhead

Just used up GVP joico Kpak (1 back-up) and Jessicurl WDT (no-backupas and probably will not re-purchase). Tomorrow when 'i twist my hair I'll probaby use up a Cj honey butta'.




Eisani said:


> What yall think about Botanical Spirits?


 
I haven't heard of this one *off to go check them out*


----------



## Eisani

13StepsAhead said:


> I haven't heard of this one *off to go check them out*


They have some items that look good to me. I may have to check them out. The prices aren't bad at all, don't know if I want to try samples or just go for the full sizes. I'm very interested...


----------



## La Colocha

Hi ladies its been a minute. Finally got a day off and thought i was going to chat, been sleep all day lmao. Hair wise just been cowashing everyday with jasmines shea rinse and bunning . Still really liking tw style and shine cream, very moisturizing. Its ironic because i purchased the last 2 jars they had and they never restocked that part of the shelf . Going to wash and dc tonight and bun again. Will probably reup on jasmines on black friday if she is still open. Got my routine pretty set. Hope everyone is in good health and family is ok.


----------



## Minty

light shampoo with Rush Sensories Reflect - that stuff is so concentrated! 
used up Sebastian Penetraitt and Redken Extreme (mixed them together) 
a little pequi oil and did some flat twists.

*Penetraitt & R.Extreme made a nice mix combined. I will miss Penetraitt too much so I'm gonna pick some up Monday. 

Have a great day ladies.


----------



## natura87

finished a NTM masque and a YTCarrots conditioner.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Hey D's! Waz Up? 

Just rubbed on some DB Pumpkin Seed Exlir. Nice Shine. 

Other than that, not much going on.  I should go out in my Stash. 

I did manage to get in a last coupla' items before Claudie shuts down for a time.


----------



## 13StepsAhead

Just used up CJ honey butta' (have a few back-ups)


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@13StepsAhead Hey 13! 

I got 2 Jars of the Honey Butta'. After I finish up this jar of QB CTDG I may go back to BBD Stretch for a minute before I Honey Butta' out.

I'm addicted to BBD although I read you should take a break from it every now & then, so using CTDG is my little break. 

But I'll probably pull BBD back out before moving on to Honey Butta'.

I'll get to it tho'.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Let's See....Coming I have:

Claudie (2 Orders)
PuraBody Naturals *Milks, Lotions & Conditioners*
Enso *missing conditioner*
From Nature with Love *Pumpkin Seed Oil*
Jamaican Oils *2 bottles of Pure Jojoba*
Jasmine Bath & Beauty *3 Jars of Hibiscus*
Hairitage Hydrations Avocado Cloud & Mango Cloud *she gave me a coupon 'cause of the irritation issue*
Njoi Creations *another Green Tea Hair Creme*


----------



## chebaby

hey everyone
im about to head out with my God-sister even though its about to rain
the date went well. hes really nice and funny and thoughtful BUT hes a little bigger than a baby bear i dont know how i feel about that. ok let me not lie its a problem for me. i mean i love big guys. but i mean big like they are tall and look like they play rough foot ball not fat. ive never dated a fat guy. i hate to be shallow but gat dang

anyway i got second day hair with honey butta this is the third time ive gotten second day hair with it so its not a fluke. funny thing is that it doesnt have hold like a gel so i dont know how it keeps the curls without being frizzy. and my hair is still moisturized(and yall know i sleep without tying my hair up).

i still havent purchased anything although im tempted to get more curl junkie. i hope it works in the winter too.

ETA: curl junkie beauticurls leave in is a hit. i used it under kbb cream and under honey butter and each time my hair stayed hella soft. i think its glycerin free so it should be great during the winter too. it does seem like the bottle will go fast though.  and the price is great too because its the same price and size as the old kbb hair milk i used to love. and it has 3 different rich butters in it my hair loves butters.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> hey everyone
> im about to head out with my God-sister even though its about to rain
> the date went well. hes really nice and funny and thoughtful *BUT hes a little bigger than a baby bear i dont know how i feel about that.* *ok let me not lie its a problem for me*. i mean i love big guys. but i mean big like they are tall and look like they play rough foot ball *not fat. ive never dated a fat guy. i hate to be shallow but gat dang*


 
@chebaby

Lawd........

   



Seriously tho' Che, maybe your 'healthy' eating will inspire him to drop a few pounds.


----------



## chebaby

I started to ask him did he want to start going to the gym with me but that might be rude.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *I started to ask him did he want to start going to the gym with me* but that might be rude.


 
chebaby  Nah...you might need that time to yourself.

When you go out to eat, just order 'lighter' or while out get a Wheatgrass Smoothie while riding or some kind of Smoothie thingy.  

You'd be amazed at the Power of "Suggestion"  

And who knows...just the thought of havin' you for "His Girl'  Might encourage him to Slim it On Down.


----------



## 13StepsAhead

IDareT'sHair said:


> @13StepsAhead Hey 13!
> 
> I got 2 Jars of the Honey Butta'. After I finish up this jar of QB CTDG I may go back to BBD Stretch for a minute before I Honey Butta' out.
> 
> I'm addicted to BBD although I read you should take a break from it every now & then, so using CTDG is my little break.
> 
> But I'll probably pull BBD back out before moving on to Honey Butta'.
> 
> I'll get to it tho'.



Hey IDareT'sHair I think I may start working on my open container of CTDG or DM super buttercream next.


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## IDareT'sHair

13StepsAhead  I was going to ask you about WDT?  Why did you decide it wouldn't be a repurchase?erplexed

It's one of those that get such mixed reviews.....


----------



## 13StepsAhead

IDareT'sHair said:


> 13StepsAhead  I was going to ask you about WDT?  Why did you decide it wouldn't be a repurchase?erplexed
> 
> It's one of those that get such mixed reviews.....



IDareT'sHair the 1st time I used it I didn't work at all, 2nd time it was just ok and when I rinsed it out today my fair felt great. So really I'm not too sure if I'll repurchase because the results vary every time I use it.


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@13StepsAhead I like it, but I've heard quite a few people say:  _Not so much_

So, I was wondering what your experience was.

I have some Too Shea! I got on a swap. Imma pull that out for cowashing. Have you tried that one?


----------



## 13StepsAhead

IDareT'sHair said:


> @13StepsAhead I like it, but I've heard quite a few people say:  _Not so much_
> 
> So, I was wondering what your experience was.
> 
> I have some Too Shea! I got on a swap. Imma pull that out for cowashing. Have you tried that one?



IDareT'sHair I haven't tried the Too Shea. If the WDT goes on sale I may try it again, but other than that im not getting it.


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## IDareT'sHair

13StepsAhead  Yeah, the price went up on that. I got a jar recently on a Swap.


----------



## hannan

13StepsAhead said:


> IDareT'sHair I haven't tried the Too Shea. If the WDT *goes on sale* I may try it again, but other than that im not getting it.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF





IDareT'sHair said:


> 13StepsAhead *Yeah, the price went up on that*. I got a jar recently on a Swap.



What is this nonsense?! I remember ordering the wdt about a year ago on curlmart and it was four bucks lower.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

hannan said:


> What is this nonsense?! I remember ordering the wdt about a year ago on curlmart and it was four bucks lower.


 
hannan  When I first start buying it (from Curlmart) it was like $12.75 -- Now I think it's $16.00 something.


----------



## Shay72

13StepsAhead said:


> evening ladies just got back in from seeing the help. It was a really good movie IMO now I want to read the book. I'm about to get started in my hair so that I don't have much to do in the morning. Will be using Terresentials mud wash in cool mint, followed by GVP joico Kpak for prootein and an overnight DC


I think I may be buying the Terressentials soon.



Eisani said:


> What yall think about Botanical Spirits?


I've looked at that site a million times but I still haven't bought anything yet.

IDareT'sHair
I was gone for a day dt some foolishness with my renewal . I got the e-mail but I knew I signed up for automatic renewal. I went and checked paypal and it was paid on 8/16. Yet, yesterday 8/20 I had no access. I could submit a ticket which I did today. Guess that worked since I'm back on.


----------



## Shay72

13StepsAhead
I have "The Help" on my nook. I haven't read it yet.

Anyone in the DMV going to Happily Natural in Richmond on Saturday & Sunday?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

13StepsAhead Shay72  I went to see "The Help" last Sunday.  I enjoyed it.  Will purchase it when it comes out for Sale.

Shay72  Yeah Girl, I was wondering 'where you were?'  Did you end up purchasing the Green Tea Creme from Njoi?  

I bought another Jar yesterday.  It smells great and looks a little like Christine Gant Mixed Greens, but Creamy.


----------



## chebaby

hey ladies
im back but i dont feel like doing my hair. in fact im just gonna sleep on it like i did last night and try to get third day hair. maybe thats why some say the honey butter is a styler, because it holds the hair. i was using it over my leave ins as a moisturizer but now im starting to think its a styler too. or maybe its multipurpose.


----------



## Minty

looking for a cheap yet effective BKT because I'm not going to avoid products that contain salt. But my hair is gonna be in a bad way. My last relaxer didn't give me stellar results - I didn't get all 6 months worth of new growth and that area is tangling.

I think I may incorporate Nexxus Humectress as a co-wash because its slightly coating.

IDareT'sHair - off to get some pumpkin oil. I hope it doesn't smell too strong.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Minty  Yeah, I read up on it.  It's suppose to block DHT.  

I wish DB was Pure Pumpkin but is a Mix of Pumpkin/Castor.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> hey ladies
> *im back but i dont feel like doing my hair. in fact im just gonna sleep on it like i did last night and try to get third day hair*. maybe thats why some say the honey butter is a styler, because it holds the hair. i was using it over my leave ins as a moisturizer but now im starting to think its a styler too. or maybe its multipurpose.


 
chebaby  So....Are you gone end up doing your Hair or Not?

I'm thinking out my Regi for Tuesday.  Should finish up Jasmine Wild Strawberry.  Will pull out Avocado & Silk in Pearberry (the Jar is cracked) so I need to use this.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Minty  Are you still using Sytonics?


----------



## Minty

Yes that sounds good.


----------



## bajandoc86

I need to use up my hydratherma naturals moisture boosting condish, as well as the amino protein one. Will not be repurchasing....they were just ok to me, I have BFH in ma life now. I definitely need to stock up on her follicle spray tho. LOVED that.


----------



## Minty

No. I'm not using it anymore. I still like the line but definitely not as much as Aloxxi or Joico or Sebastian. The ingredients aren't impressive. The line is heavy on the green tea but not much else as far as actives are concerned.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

bajandoc86  Girl...I had to look twice! (What you doin' in here)  

Anyway, I agree. I had a bad 'reaction' from the Moisture Booster (Citrus Oils). 

But I do like/love the Protein Amino.:

Love, Love, Love: Follicle Booster, Growth Lotion, L-I Protein, Growth Oil. I STANS for HTN.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Minty said:


> *No. I'm not using it anymore. I still like the line *but definitely not as much as Aloxxi or Joico or Sebastian. The ingredients aren't impressive. The line is heavy on the green tea but not much else as far as actives are concerned.


 
Minty No, I meant what Relaxer System are you using now?


----------



## Shay72

IDareT'sHair
Well I wasn't on as much since May but camps ended on Friday . One more week then I'm on staycation for 2 weeks . About the green tea hair cream it's not listed but I know I can just convo her.


----------



## 13StepsAhead

IDareT'sHair said:


> 13StepsAhead Shay72  I went to see "The Help" last Sunday.  I enjoyed it.  Will purchase it when it comes out for Sale.
> 
> Shay72  Yeah Girl, I was wondering 'where you were?'  Did you end up purchasing the Green Tea Creme from Njoi?
> 
> I bought another Jar yesterday.  It smells great and looks a little like Christine Gant Mixed Greens, but Creamy.



I'm glad you liked the movie IDareT'sHair 



chebaby said:


> hey ladies
> im back but i dont feel like doing my hair. in fact im just gonna sleep on it like i did last night and try to get third day hair. maybe thats why some say the honey butter is a styler, because it holds the hair. i was using it over my leave ins as a moisturizer but now im starting to think its a styler too. or maybe its multipurpose.



chebaby I definitely think it's multipurpose I used it to get 2nd day hair for my twist out and it worked wonders. My hair was super moisturizes and just as defined as when I took the twists out.



IDareT'sHair said:


> Minty  Yeah, I read up on it.  It's suppose to block DHT.
> 
> I wish DB was Pure Pumpkin but is a Mix of Pumpkin/Castor.



I was looking at some pumpkin oil in whole foods yesterday, but decided not to get it. This no buy is showing me some discipline in the hair product department.


----------



## chebaby

yea T imma do my hair now. i dont want to but at least itll keep me from doing i for the next 3 days at the least. im gonna cleanse with the last of my ASIAN, condition and detangle with giovanni sas and use HV whipped ends, whipped gelly and kbb cream to braid.


----------



## Minty

I used Phyto before my 6 month stretch and then Gentle Treatment (my old go to before LHCF) my last relaxer. 

Phyto II is okay, but I definitely used more than 1/2 the jar for my touch up and that means almost $60 per touch up - no thanks. 

Syntonics regular was a lye relaxer and I do better with no-lye. 

I guess if I were to relax again I'd go with either Dark n Lovely or Gentle Treatment. I always got good results with them. I'm over spending big money on relaxer when I've already used what worked.


----------



## 13StepsAhead

Shay72 said:


> I *think I may be buying the Terressentials soon*.
> 
> 
> I've looked at that site a million times but I still haven't bought anything yet.
> 
> IDareT'sHair
> I was gone for a day dt some foolishness with my renewal . I got the e-mail but I knew I signed up for automatic renewal. I went and checked paypal and it was paid on 8/16. Yet, yesterday 8/20 I had no access. I could submit a ticket which I did today. Guess that worked since I'm back on.



Shay72 I think it's a really good product from my 1st use. My hair was definitely super soft and it hit the build up out. However, I will not be following the suggested usage plan because I just can't see my self using just this. I'll probably do it once a week.


----------



## chebaby

ok so im finished doing my hair. i used up the ASIAN and my giovanni sas conditioner. i have a back up of the sas conditioner.


----------



## Brownie518

bajandoc86 said:


> I need to use up my hydratherma naturals moisture boosting condish, as well as the amino protein one. Will not be repurchasing....they were just ok to me, I have BFH in ma life now. I definitely need to stock up on her follicle spray tho. LOVED that.



bajandoc86 - What BFH stuff are you loving??
That HTN Follicle Booster is the bizniz, I agree!!  I have about 1/4 of a bottle left so I'll have to reup on that soon. Same with the Protein LI.


----------



## bajandoc86

Brownie518 *clears throat* I am IN LOVE with the pistachio cream DC and the cotton marshmallow cleansing condish. Both are very very moisturising. The chocolate coffee DC is very nice too, I must say. The honey ginger LI is definitely growing on me, the more I use the more I like. All their stuff is thick and creamy, makes me feel like i'm spoiling my hair.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Hey D's!  

13StepsAhead  I guess I probably coulda' got that Pumpkin Oil from Whole Foods instead of FNWL.

Just rubbed on some Enso Naturals Blue Malva and Sealed it Up with Darcy's Pumpkin Seed Exlir.


----------



## Charz

bajandoc86 do I know you?


----------



## bronzebomb

this is my second time doing my kinky twists...I am going to keep trying until they look professional.

I just oiled my scalp with the Komaza Scalp Conditioner.  I like this stuff.  It's smooth and creamy.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

bronzebomb  How long will you keep those in Bronzie?


----------



## bronzebomb

IDareT'sHair - The first time only 2 weeks.  

This time I'm going for 4 weeks. 

Here is the first time I tried them:


----------



## bronzebomb

Charz said:


> @bajandoc86 do I know you?


 
welp.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

bronzebomb  I think both times look very Professional.  Good Job!


----------



## bronzebomb

Thanks IDareT'sHair -  I can't spend $200 at the braider and $50 a haul.  Something had to give!  By the end of the year I hope I'm an expert.

(The first set unraveled.)


----------



## Brownie518

Charz said:


> @bajandoc86 do I know you?


----------



## Brownie518

bajandoc86 said:


> @Brownie518 *clears throat* I am IN LOVE with the pistachio cream DC and the cotton marshmallow cleansing condish. Both are very very moisturising. The chocolate coffee DC is very nice too, I must say. The honey ginger LI is definitely growing on me, the more I use the more I like. All their stuff is thick and creamy, makes me feel like i'm spoiling my hair.



bajandoc86 - I love that Pistachio and the Cotton Marshmallow!  I haven't tried the Honey Ginger LI, though. It does look good.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

bronzebomb said:


> Thanks @IDareT'sHair - I can't spend $200 at the braider and $50 a haul. Something had to give! By the end of the year I hope I'm an expert.
> 
> (The first set unraveled.)


 
bronzebomb  They look nice Girl.  How long does it take you from start to finish?



Brownie518 said:


>


 
Brownie518

Lawd....

Help Her Jeeezus!


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> Lawd....
> 
> Help Her Jeeezus!





I have never gone and gotten my hair braided. I couldn't take sitting there for that. I went with a friend of mine to keep her company once and wanted to die!! 

My hair was so shiny and silky once it dried.  I think this stormy, humid weather is gonna tear it up this week, though.


----------



## bronzebomb

IDareT'sHair said:


> @bronzebomb They look nice Girl. How long does it take you from start to finish?
> 
> @Brownie518
> 
> Lawd....
> 
> Help Her Jeeezus!


 
SMH - 

8 hours, they are a little bigger than the professional braider
I havent mastered the twisting technique yet...


----------



## 13StepsAhead

bronzebomb said:


> this is my second time doing my kinky twists...I am going to keep trying until they look professional.
> 
> I just oiled my scalp with the Komaza Scalp Conditioner. I like this stuff. It's smooth and creamy.


 
I think you did a great job


----------



## 13StepsAhead

QUOTE=IDareT'sHair;14062635]Hey D's! 

@13StepsAhead I guess I probably coulda' got that Pumpkin Oil from Whole Foods instead of FNWL.

Just rubbed on some Enso Naturals Blue Malva and Sealed it Up with Darcy's Pumpkin Seed Exlir.[/QUOTE]

You may be getting a better deal because the container I saw was around 9.99 for maybe 6-8oz


----------



## bronzebomb

Brownie518 said:


> I have never gone and gotten my hair braided. I couldn't take sitting there for that. I went with a friend of mine to keep her company once and wanted to die!!
> 
> My hair was so shiny and silky once it dried.  I think this stormy, humid weather is gonna tear it up this week, though.


 
I hate going to the braider!  It's all day long and they speak their native tongue and they cut your hair when trimming the braid.



13StepsAhead said:


> I think you did a great job


 
Thank you. Over time I hope to get better.  YouTube is a blessing.


----------



## bronzebomb

i really wanted to hit PAYNOW with AfroVeda.  But I didn't want to pay for that high shipping~

Don't get me wrong, Komaza's shipping is high too...but I always hit PAYNOW.  Is that a double standard?


----------



## Brownie518

bronzebomb said:


> i really wanted to hit PAYNOW with AfroVeda.  But I didn't want to pay for that high shipping~
> 
> Don't get me wrong, *Komaza's shipping is high too...but I always hit PAYNOW.  Is that a double standard?*



I don't know if it is or not but I do it, too!!  Is it as high as AV's? I don't remember the shipping gettin me to cussin' like AV's does.


----------



## Brownie518

bronzebomb said:


> I hate going to the braider! * It's all day long *and they speak their native tongue and they cut your hair when trimming the braid.



 No way could I do that. 

**off to browse Komaza**


----------



## BrownBetty

Hey ladies!

Took a little break.  

I hate my hair.  I am looking to cut it and start over.

The end


----------



## bajandoc86

umm Charz i dont think so.... erplexed


----------



## bajandoc86

Brownie518 what braiders you guys go to that take all day. I got ma hair braided in 4-5 hrs last time. And she had to do an extra step with each braid. All day long?!? my butt would be numb.


----------



## Brownie518

bajandoc86 said:


> @Brownie518 what braiders you guys go to that take all day. I got ma hair braided in 4-5 hrs last time. And she had to do an extra step with each braid. All day long?!? my butt would be numb.



4-5 hours is way too much for me. Nah. Can't do that.


----------



## Shay72

Well back to work. I swear these weekends go so freaking fast. One week then on to staycation . I want to wear a puff so bad but my edges . I'm forever growing them back esp on my right side. It's so frustrating . I may try that stuff Elle has been talking about on her you tube channel.

13StepsAhead
Yeah, um Terressentials will be part of a rotation when I get it. I would rotate it with bentonite clay and Shea Moisture's Purification Masque.


----------



## hannan

Morning, everyone! Hope you all have a great day.


----------



## bronzebomb

bajandoc86 said:


> @Brownie518 what braiders you guys go to that take all day. I got ma hair braided in 4-5 hrs last time. And she had to do an extra step with each braid. All day long?!? my butt would be numb.


 
I'm in Maryland, you are in in Jamaica.  When I was in South Florida the process was much quicker too.


----------



## Eisani

GM Ladies!  Home today with dd, she has a fever . Prepooing with amla/brahmi/bhringeraj/lavender eo blend, tea rinsing, then cowashing with HV Acai Phyto.


----------



## Charz

I am so confused


----------



## 13StepsAhead

hey ladies  i stayed home today too. I went to Friday's yesterday and have been feeling horribly since then. I think I may re-organize my stash since I have nothing more to do.


----------



## hannan

13StepsAhead Oh no . Get well soon!

bronzebomb Your hair looks lovely.


----------



## 13StepsAhead

Thank you hannan

Just received an e-mail from QB for specs of the sale: 20%off orders over $27 + free domestic shipping on orders over $70 *Code: supple*


----------



## Charz

13StepsAhead said:


> Thank you hannan
> 
> Just received an e-mail from QB for specs of the sale: 20%off orders over $27 + free domestic shipping on orders over $70 *Code: supple*



I am hauling.


----------



## 13StepsAhead

Charz I don't need anything, but i think i may be doing a nice haul as well.


----------



## hannan

I think I might hold out until BF for qhemet. I already broke my no buy for pura body.


----------



## Minty

Got my notification! QB 11:59am.


----------



## natura87

Hello ladies and lurkers.

I've been keeping busy. I DC'd and cowashed my hair this weekend. I will do something again tonight. I accidently had a ghee that smelled like buttery popcorn so I am a little perturbed by that. I like the smell of it...but the smell is not cool.  I had training/orientation for a job so....I guess I kinda have another job...and this time one that is actually in my field of interest.


----------



## SimJam

Oh I was coming in here to post abt the QB sale, I see yall already on it. 

dont rlly need anything now but i could just stock up on the AOHC and maybe try the new butter

I used some of my BFH condish over the weekend, (dont remember which one) that stuff iis so good for my hair but I just get this feeling abt the company that dont sit well wid mah spurit.

oh well

eta Charz ... why u confused erplexed


----------



## Keshieshimmer

I think I will pass on this Qhem sale. I don't have the funds to spend $70 and since I can buy it pseudo locally I will be buy it on the ground. Shipping for two products will probably be where the 20% off comes from.

and it's at noon, lol...


----------



## Eisani

Charz what's up mama?


----------



## Charz

SimJam Eisani

I don't know who anyone is no mo! Someone PM me!


----------



## beautyaddict1913

Hello ladies! Last night was wash day for me and I stayed up sooo late! Barely made it to work this morning! I pre-poo'd with EVOO and Coconut oil, detangled with Moist 24/7, washed with SheaMoisture moisture retention, did a protein RX with Claudie's, and steamed with CJ Deep Fix. I cant wait to stock up on deep fix! I love it! I also left in CTDG and sealed with MHC grease! I didnt use anything up last night but almost everything I used will be gone long before Black Friday. I have a long list of things to use up before BF along with a long list of items to haul! My hair is so soft today! I will be working late this evening but if I go to the gym I will probably not co-wash.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Hey ladies. 
I will be haulin on Friday at the QB sale. I also used up 16oz moist condition, 8oz hibiscus DC and 8oz avosoya.


----------



## Charz

I'm getting

2x AOHC
2x BRBC
2x That New Twisting Butter.


----------



## chebaby

hey ladies
i feel so sick today. i dont know what it is but i have no energy and i feel like i will throw up at any minute. and i feel hot like im sweating not like my forehead is hot. my stomach is so upset. ive been eating crackers and sipping ginger ale and its not helping at all.


----------



## Minty

that sounds good. 

3x moringa ghee
2x BRBC


----------



## beautyaddict1913

Charz just curious - why no CTDG this time? Are u set til BF?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Evening D's!

Charz I know exactly what you talmbout.  

chebaby I hope you feel better.  I mailed yours and mkd packages today so be on the lookout.

curlyhersheygirl Good Use Up List!  And good QB list.  I should be using up several things shortly as well.  I made my 20+ use up by Labor Day and will surpass that (hopefully).

From QB I think I will get 2-3 Moringa's.  I keep going back & forth of the Moringa Softening Serum.  And maybe the sample size of OHHB or maybe a full size.  Not sure. (I have a meeting that day and will hafta' try to sneak out and find a computer).

My Hairitage, Njoi and Pura Body shipped.  Well, _Pura said it 'should' ship today._  The other two I got shipping notices from.

No response (yet) from EN on my 16 ounce missing Sea Buckthorn Daily Conditioner.  So, I'll email them again.

Wrote out my Regi for tomorrow.


----------



## Shay72

Yeah something is not hitting on the moisture and I think it is Enso's Horsetail & Aloe Curl Quenching Cream. In the past they had like a 99% success rate with me. Now it's about 50%.

I finished Komaza's Shea Butter Lotion. I have 1 back up. I also finished my Satin Roots Leave In/Detangler. I have 2 back ups. Last thing I finished up was Enso's Sweet Hibiscus Leave In sample . This will not be a repurchase.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72  Interesting Shay. 

I just bought the Hibiscus 1 Bottle and just did a Swap with Che for another bottle.erplexed

I hope I like it. My Hair's not out much anyway, but I hope it works for me.  

Did you get any of the PuraBody Naturals?  Or have you tried any of the PuraBody Naturals?


----------



## Minty

I want Komaza to have another sale.


----------



## chebaby

i just realized my body is going through detox and thats why i feel like s^!t. ill be glad when this is over. i read up on it and it said i should fast. i noticed that saturday and sunday i went out to eat and within the hour i felt like crap. same thing happened today. i ate a subway tuna melt and an hour later im at work ready to double over.
when iread up on it it says since my body is cleaning itself i dont need food. 
but even sipping water is making me sick.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby  What???  How are you detoxing?  What are you taking?


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby What???  How are you detoxing? What are you taking?


 i used to drink 2 sodas a day and no water at all i went from that to abruptly giving up sodas and drinking no less than 64oz of water a day and thats on top of the wheatgrass, maca and healthy eating(well up until this weekend). i think all the eating out i did this weekend messed me up big time.
water, maca and wheat grass detoxes the body/blood. and giving up the sodas put you on caffiene withdrawel.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby _*sipping a diet pepsi as i type* _

Uh Huh.

Well. Okay.

Anyway.....You aren't getting any QB are you?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@13StepsAhead @Minty I ordered the 16 ounce bottle of Pumpkin Seed Oil FNWL.

I think it may have shipped already. 13, you might be right about it being cheaper than getting such a small amount at Whole Foods.

Minty: Does your Pequi Oil look half-way Solid at times or more like a Creamy-Oil?


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby _**sipping a diet pepsi as i type** _
> 
> Uh Huh.
> 
> Well. Okay.
> 
> Anyway.....You aren't getting any QB are you?


 dont give up the pepsi T, its a trap. you will feel like sh!tits a conspiracy.

girl now you know i dont want no qhemet. yall can have that.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *dont give up the pepsi T, its a trap. you will feel like sh!tits a conspiracy.*
> 
> *girl now you know i dont want no qhemet. yall can have that*.


 
@chebaby Hmp. I don't plan to. Never! I'd give up Hair Products first.

I didn't think you wanted any. If I miss it, I'm cool. 

I would like to get some of that Moringa DC'er, but if I can't make it happen, I'm not gone worry about it.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby Hmp. I don't plan to. Never! *I'd give up Hair Products first*.
> 
> I didn't think you wanted any. If I miss it, I'm cool.
> 
> I would like to get some of that Moringa DC'er, but if I can't make it happen, I'm not gone worry about it.


 pepsi is the bomb.com though

im still thinking about pura but no qhemets for me. i do want something ive never tried but  i dont know what. i want that cj cccc lite but if i get it i need to get it now because i hear its only good in the warmer months.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@chebaby Yeah....You still sittin' on all that Monneeeee from your last Sale. 

Yeah....You should gone & get the CJ CCLite.

Hmp. I said Imma scale back some of these _new folks_ and ended up picking up: Camille Rose & PuraBody.erplexed

Enjoyed your 'review' of Naturalista and glad I didn't get it. 

And NOOOO I won't be paying no $22.00 for a Start-Up's products.....


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby Yeah....You still sittin' on all that Monneeeee from your last Sale.
> 
> Yeah....You should gone & get the CJ CCLite.
> 
> Hmp. I said Imma scale back some of these _new folks_ and ended up picking up: Camille Rose & PuraBody.erplexed
> 
> Enjoyed your 'review' of Naturalista and glad I didn't get it.
> 
> And NOOOO I won't be paying no $22.00 for a Start-Up's products.....


 girl i really did try to like that naturalista juicy leave in. i tried it several times usually as a sealer and that stuff is a no go for me. i mean my jar is nothing but shea butter and oils but i think she left out some ingredients because someone posted some ingredients to it a while back and it did not look like my list. also glycerin is not listed yet i know its in there because of how it acts when i have the ac on. $22 my as$.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> girl i really did try to like that naturalista juicy leave in. i tried it several times usually as a sealer and that stuff is a no go for me. i mean my jar is nothing but shea butter and oils but i think she left out some ingredients because someone posted some ingredients to it a while back and it did not look like my list. also glycerin is not listed yet i know its in there because of how it acts when i have the ac on. *$22 my as$.*


 
chebaby  Hmp.  I'm glad I didn't jump on that Bandwagon. 

I'm on enough of them.......


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Tomorrow Imma:

Cowash with Hairveda's MoistPRO *i keep saying JC TooShea! but I'll wait on that one*

Nexxus Emergencee under dryer (no plastic cap) 20 minutes

Steam with Jasmine's Wild Strawberry.  May hafta' add Jasmine's Pearberry with it.  It's almost done.  Will slap some Pure Jojoba Oil under it.

Detangle with MOP Pear Detangler a little CTDG and some Oil. 

Dry.


----------



## Minty

IDareT'sHair said:


> @13StepsAhead @Minty I ordered the 16 ounce bottle of Pumpkin Seed Oil FNWL.
> 
> I think it may have shipped already. 13, you might be right about it being cheaper than getting such a small amount at Whole Foods.
> 
> Minty: Does your Pequi Oil look half-way Solid at times or more like a Creamy-Oil?



Yes IDareT'sHair its semi-solid like ghee.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Minty So, that's how Ghee looks uh? I love Pequi Oil. 

I got some Argan I got from Israel. It's totally clear? No 'tinge' to it all at?

I am interested to see how it does in comparison to the Argan I got from Hennasooq and Camden Grey.


----------



## Shay72

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Shay72 Interesting Shay.
> 
> I just bought the Hibiscus 1 Bottle and just did a Swap with Che for another bottle.erplexed
> 
> I hope I like it. My Hair's not out much anyway, but I hope it works for me.
> 
> Did you get any of the PuraBody Naturals? Or have you tried any of the PuraBody Naturals?


Is the Pura sale still going on? I haven't made it over there yet. Regarding the Qhemet serum. I can take it or leave it. Most likely won't repurchase.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72 said:


> *Is the Pura sale still going on? I haven't made it over there yet. Regarding the Qhemet serum. I can take it or leave it. Most likely won't repurchase*.


 
Shay72 Pura's Sale is on until September 15th.  

Thanks for the tip on that other.  I won't be buying it.


----------



## Minty

Its very creamy and melts easy in the hand. It has no gritty feel like a coconut oil. The color is a deep yellow or grayish tinged yellow in some parts of the bottle.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Minty said:


> *Its very creamy and melts easy in the hand.* It has no gritty feel like a coconut oil. The color is a deep yellow or grayish tinged yellow in some parts of the bottle.


 
Minty  Yeah, I know.


----------



## Minty

that oil is my all time favorite.


----------



## Minty

that oil is my all time favorite. I may mix it with Monoi oil to see how it goes.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Minty  I'm excited about this Pumpkin Seed Oil especially after I read up on it.  So, I hope I like that one as well.


----------



## Minty

I'm waiting on my Pumpkin oil as well. I just hope it doesn't smell to strong.


----------



## Minty

I got a 16oz of the Pequi but I'm gonna put another order in soon, DH likes it for his beard. I'm gonna put in a Komaza order for leave-in and some DC.


----------



## mkd

I bought some pumpkin seed oil from mountain rose herbs or whatever it's called.  It definitely had a scent.  

IDareT'sHair, I am going to mail yours out at the end of the week.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

mkd said:


> *I bought some pumpkin seed oil* from mountain rose herbs or whatever it's called. It definitely had a scent.
> 
> @IDareT'sHair, *I am going to mail yours out at the end of the week.*


 
mkd  Thanks Girlie!  Hmp.  I hope the smell isn't too pungent.

Did you like the Pumpkin Seed Oil?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

The Darcy's Pumpkin Seed Exlir smells like cooking oil (or something).  It's definitely not 'scented'.

I also noticed tonight, my Enso Sweet Agave Nectar & Flaxseed Spritz smells nothing like the 1st bottle I had.  

Both smell good, however, but both are very different.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My Claudie Shipped! YAY! 

That was a Mega-Haul. 

I should be good with Claudie for a minute.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby What You Doin'?  I just watched some YT Videos on Naturalista.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby What You Doin'? I just watched some YT Videos on Naturalista.


 nothing, about to watch some youtube videos too lol. i want to buy something but i dont know what.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby  I was feeling the same way until I got that notice from Claudie...so I'm good (for now).

I don't even know 'what' I would get? 

I do want that PuraBody Capucuau Butter before the Sale Ends. (A coupla' of 'em)


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby I was feeling the same way until I got that notice from Claudie...so I'm good (for now).
> 
> I don't even know 'what' I would get?
> 
> I do want that PuraBody Capucuau Butter before the Sale Ends. (A coupla' of 'em)


 yea pura is the only thing calling me. i want the murumuru and sapote. nothing else is calling me.

oh did yall know anita grant has free world wide shipping


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> yea pura is the only thing calling me. i want the murumuru and sapote. nothing else is calling me.
> 
> *oh did yall know anita grant has free world wide shipping*


 
chebaby  No, I didn't.....and I'm still 'not interested'

Yeah, Imma pick up some more Pura this weekend.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby No, I didn't.....and I'm still 'not interested'
> 
> Yeah, Imma pick up some more Pura this weekend.


 yea you know im not interested. but i do want SOMETHING lol.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *yea you know im not interested. but i do want SOMETHING lol.*


 
chebaby  That's why you should go ahead and get your CCCLite. 

I'm not going to get anything else until this weekend.  I need to reign in some my packages.

I still got the stuff coming from:

Claudie
Njoi
FNWL
Hairitage Hydrations
PuraBody
*missing product from EN*


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby That's why you should go ahead and get your CCCLite.
> 
> I'm not going to get anything else until this weekend. I need to reign in some my packages.
> 
> I still got the stuff coming from:
> 
> Claudie
> Njoi
> FNWL
> Hairitage Hydrations
> PuraBody
> *missing product from EN*


 you got a lot of stuff coming and i bet they are all good

yea i think im gonna make another cj order. i need some daily fix anyway. i mean i do have some deva no poo but i wouldnt mind having some daily fix on hand.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby  Yeah.....I'll pull out my CJ late Fall/early Winter.  Can't wait to try some of the ones I haven't tried out.  i.e. Argan & Olive, Honey Butta, Repair Me, etc.....


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby Yeah.....I'll pull out my CJ late Fall/early Winter. Can't wait to try some of the ones I haven't tried out. i.e. Argan & Olive, Honey Butta, Repair Me, etc.....


 you have some nice stuff lined up for the fall. im looking forward to my hair holding on to moisture like it does in the winter. during the summer my hair stayed dry but that how i fell in love with cj rehab.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby  I kinda wish I woulda' gotten the CJ Smoothing. 

Next "Groupon" Imma get that.


----------



## Brownie518

Hey ya'll. Here at work. Tonight is my infamous coworker's last night!!


----------



## mkd

IDareT'sHair, the pumpkin seed oil was really thick so I stopped using it in my hair.  It's a nice oil though!


----------



## 13StepsAhead

evening ladies  I'm still not feeling 100% (think I may have gotten some sort of food poisoning. Uh don't know if I'll be able to go to work tomorrow. I moisturized with QB mist then sealed with my butter mix.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> Hey ya'll. Here at work. *Tonight is my infamous coworker's last night!!*


 
@Brownie518 Coworker = :fart:

:bouncegre


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair - girl, its a shame!! My manager is so excited for her to be gone. Most people are. Just terrible! LOL!

13StepsAhead - feel better!!!!! Food poisoning is no joke.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

mkd  What'd it smell like?

DB Pumpkin Seed Exlir isn't overly thick.  It's definitely not as thick as JBCO.


----------



## chebaby

13, i hope you feel better.

i wonder if people have been reading our reviews because the cj honey butter is out of stock.


----------



## 13StepsAhead

Brownie518 thanks!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@13StepsAhead Girl...Where Did you say you Ate at Again? I read it while 'lurking' at work.

Please feel better.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> 13, i hope you feel better.
> 
> *i wonder if people have been reading our reviews because the cj honey butter is out of stock.*


 
chebaby  Now You Already Know...

Hmp.  Where Charz At?  She be puttin' the Hamma' Down.......


----------



## mkd

IDareT'sHair said:


> mkd  What'd it smell like?
> 
> DB Pumpkin Seed Exlir isn't overly thick.  It's definitely not as thick as JBCO.



Hmm, it's hard to describe.  It didn't smell bad just kind of foodish.


----------



## 13StepsAhead

Thanks chebaby and IDareT'sHair

T, I had some Friday's  and something was telling me not to go there (original plan was to go to olive garden), but my friend's daughter is real picky with food so I didn't want to waste my money.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> @IDareT'sHair - *girl, its a shame!! My manager is so excited for her to be gone. Most people are.* Just terrible! LOL!


 
Brownie518  Gurl...  That Clown Might Pee & Poop in the Elevator on the way out as a "Farewell".


----------



## 13StepsAhead

chebaby said:


> 13, i hope you feel better.
> 
> *i wonder if people have been reading our reviews because the cj honey butter is out of stock*.


 
 Now that is a dern shame. I'm glad I got my back-ups


----------



## Ltown

Hey ladies! I'm in Boston and let me tell you $$$$$$. I only can access the internet free in the lobby, it cost &12.95 a day in room, and since i have ipad can only connect in lobby.  The government ain't paying for that.  

I won't be able to get anything, will wait on Enso it works for my hair.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

13StepsAhead  Yeah...now I remember.  That's terrible.  Stay home tomorrow & rest.

mkd  Probably smells like DB.  But Honey....That Watermelon Oil smells absolutely delicious. 

And you already know how 'good' that Cherry Oil smells.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ltown  I hope you're having a Great time!


----------



## Ltown

Oh have to tell you all, it thunder storm so bad in DC that 3 flights were delayed for 3 hours, 1:30 and 2:30 left at 5:30 we sat on the plane 90min.  I can say happy to sit there instead of being in the air, but heck, it was soul plane in there our folks know how to act up.


----------



## chebaby

13StepsAhead said:


> Now that is a dern shame. I'm glad I got my back-ups


 me too. i have 2 jars and 1 jar will take me forever to get through. i love the way it makes my hair feel so i hope it works in the winter too. glycerin normally doesnt bother me in the wonter but this has glycerin and honey high on the list.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby 13StepsAhead  I have 2 Jars as well.

_*lurkers*_


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ltown  Lawd L!  Not SOUL PLANE


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby @13StepsAhead I have 2 Jars as well.
> 
> _**lurkers**_


  yea.


----------



## Brownie518

Ltown said:


> Oh have to tell you all, it thunder storm so bad in DC that 3 flights were delayed for 3 hours, 1:30 and 2:30 left at 5:30 we sat on the plane 90min.  I can say happy to sit there instead of being in the air, but* heck, it was soul plane in there our folks know how to act up*.



  


Whats up with all these horrible thunderstorms lately, though?  I've had enough of that mess!!!


----------



## 13StepsAhead

chebaby said:


> me too. i have 2 jars and 1 jar will take me forever to get through. i love the way it makes my hair feel so i hope it works in the winter too. glycerin normally doesnt bother me in the wonter but this has glycerin and honey high on the list.


 
@chebaby you are so right it will take forever to get through the 3 I have especially with everything else I have to totate. So take that lurkers


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *Whats up with all these horrible thunderstorms lately, though?  I've had enough of that mess!!! *


 
Brownie518  I don't think they're going to end any time soon tho'.

Did you get any of the Njoi Green Tea Hair Creme?  Girl...You Need This!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

13StepsAhead said:


> @chebaby you are so right it will take forever to get through the 3 I have especially with everything else I have to totate. So take that lurkers


 
13StepsAhead AND...........You Got Another GROUPON!  So Now who da' lurker!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Got My PuraBody Shippin' Notice. _*does a double booty pop*_


----------



## chebaby

13StepsAhead said:


> @chebaby you are so right it will take forever to get through the 3 I have especially with everything else I have to totate. *So take that lurkers*


 


IDareT'sHair said:


> @13StepsAhead AND...........You Got Another GROUPON!* So Now who da' lurker*!


 


IDareT'sHair said:


> Got My PuraBody Shippin' Notice. _**does a double booty pop**_


 ok yall acting up tonight


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby  Hmp. You know that's why that Honey Butta' was OOS.


----------



## 13StepsAhead

IDareT'sHair said:


> @13StepsAhead AND...........You Got Another GROUPON! So Now who da' lurker!


 
Next thing you know people gon' be PMing me asking for that groupon.  "Scuse' me Ma'am, I's needs me sum uf dat dere honey butta's"


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby Hmp. You know that's why that Honey Butta' was OOS.


 i know right. not that i needed another jar but i would have liked to have the option


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby  Girl, I can't wait to come home and do my hurr tomorrow! 

I'm Pumped and I'm not even using/trying anything new. 

When are you doing yours?  Wednesday?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Lawd...I forgot I was waiting on Jasmine too! 

I gotta slow down before stuff start fallin' through the cracks.erplexed

Imma e-mail Dana if I don't hear from her soon.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby Girl, I can't wait to come home and do my hurr tomorrow!
> 
> I'm Pumped and I'm not even using/trying anything new.
> 
> When are you doing yours? Wednesday?


 ill probably cleanse with deva no poo and condition with jasmines shea butter rinse. i cant wait to use cj beauticurls leave in under kbb cream. i have had such good luck with this combo or adding honey butter


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I hope I get some stuff tomorrow, but I probably won't.  

Everything is in the initial stages of being shipped.

Maybe my Enso will come?erplexed


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> I hope I get some stuff tomorrow, but I probably won't.
> 
> Everything is in the initial stages of being shipped.
> 
> *Maybe my Enso will come?*erplexed


 i hope it does.


----------



## divachyk

HELLO LADIES  

I've been MIA for the last few days. Was getting prepared for school to resume (I am an adjunct instructor as a part-time gig on the side). I was reading through course material and preparing the course syllabus. Well, as luck would have it, my class had low enrollment and I made the decision to cancel it for this semester. Bummer, could have used that extra $$ for holiday season. 

In other news, I cowashed tonight. As you may recall, I suck at cowashing but tonight things went well. Not sure if it was the product (SDH Whip My Hair) or freshly trimmed ends. My hair normally tangles when cowashing but tonight I detangled with ease.

ETA: Now that I know how to cowash, I will be pulling out HV conditioners to give those a try once again.


----------



## beautyaddict1913

Just up late and lurking! About to grease my scalp with mixed greens and moisturize w/ DB Transitioning creme before I head to bed. I want to do my Claudie's ritual but its too late for that. I will wait til BF to order Qhemet and I am debating on Pura. I really want to see who is having Labor Day sales! If SSI is having one I will definitely participate! I just wish she would do better on that shipping - it doesnt have to be free maybe $5 shipping if you spend $50 - im just saying!


----------



## Minty

have a good day ladies.


----------



## 13StepsAhead

After a brief review of my QB stash I'm definitely holding out until the next sale. I'll save my monies for Enso.


----------



## Charz

IDareT'sHair

That's why I don't wanna start a new thread, people be popping up outta no where. I you wanna be all up in this thread, post some deals or reviews please! We will welcome you with open arms!


----------



## Eisani

Hello there! Dc'd on dry hair eith ao gpb, washed w/OG CON green label, used cj curl rehab/smoothing cond then applied smoothong li to wet hair and air dried. My hair is big and fluffy. Skipping work again today. 

Gonna go supervise this other paint job this man has going on  One of the cars he painted won a car show and he's been getting contacted a lot more lately. He said he may finish out the season painting then go back to the barber shop in October. I didn't realize how much folks are willing to pay for custom paint jobs. Good lawd!


----------



## Wanderland

Excepting buying some of Jasmines avocado conditioner and leave in as part of a bigger jasmines haul (didn't care for either) a couple years ago I am new to online shopping for hair care.  I do _generally_ have a use one buy one philosphy.  But generally don't have backups and I'm SOL when it runs out and I don't have a replacement.
Bought Terresentials Mint and Lavendar.  Love the way Mint feels in the hair, love the smell of both maybe Mint more because it is so fresh.

Waiting on my Oyin and CJ orders to arrive.


----------



## myhair84

I used Silk Dreams Vanilla Silk twice now and it made my dry both times. It does make a good moisturizer, however. I will use again as a DC before I make my final decision.


----------



## 13StepsAhead

I feel like hauling something


----------



## natura87

13StepsAhead said:


> I feel like hauling something



There is nuthin wrong with a good haul...


----------



## bronzebomb

Sta Sof Fro - works for me!  I've tried the Oyin Juices and Berries, HairVeda Hydrasilica, and the Qhemet's Karakady Tea.  Ain't nothing like Sta Sof Fro for braids/twists - uber moisturizing.  Now the smell is a little Jheri Curl-ish ...but it delivers.


Anyone try the Hair Blossom by KBB
Free Luscious Locks with purchase of $25 (flash sale)

I am wait until it cools a bit, I want the creamylicious in Lucious Pear.


----------



## 13StepsAhead

natura87 said:


> There is nuthin wrong with a good haul...


  You ain't neva lied about that. I just don't know what to get.


----------



## bronzebomb

beautyaddict1913 said:


> Just up late and lurking! About to grease my scalp with mixed greens and moisturize w/ DB Transitioning creme before I head to bed. I want to do my Claudie's ritual but its too late for that. I will wait til BF to order Qhemet and I am debating on Pura. I really want to see who is having Labor Day sales! If SSI is having one I will definitely participate! I just wish she would do better on that shipping - it doesnt have to be free maybe $5 shipping if you spend $50 - im just saying!


 
I may bite with Qhemet, I want the new scent of the MOringa Tree Conditioning Ghee and the softer Aetiopika Butter.


----------



## Ese88

bronzebomb what spray do you use from sta sof fro?


----------



## Minty

13StepsAhead I've been scoping CJ, Marie Deen & Komaza today. I wanna haul too. 

Only problem is I done hauled hard on travel stuff and a new macpro. So for now I'm only making wishlist carts  *kicks rocks*

Charz - make the new thread and post a disclaimer what the thread is for.....

its not for people gawking at the amount of product purchased, or to ask for free product, or to randomly post without introducing yourself "I co-washed today with Suave Coconut, and used xyz Dollar Store leave-in," and its not for people to take our hard earned stalking time of vendors and their products for lurkers to go buy up all the product leaving us in the lurch. 

Sharing among participants is beneficial to the hauling spirit, helps us make intelligent hauling decisions and creates haul bonding. Post some sale codes and some product reviews please.


----------



## beautyaddict1913

Charz said:


> @IDareT'sHair
> 
> That's why I don't wanna start a new thread, people be popping up outta no where. I you wanna be all up in this thread, post some deals or reviews please! We will welcome you with open arms!


 
Charz I agree! You cant come up in here with an empty tea cup expecting us to fill it up without pouring any tea for us


----------



## Minty

beautyaddict1913.....you got some sugar tho' ? Can I get a teaspoon?


----------



## SimJam

hay ladies  you all Ok I heard there was an earthquake in richmond Va which was felt across various areas on the east coast

gotta make sure ur stash didnt topple !!!!!

serious though ... hope everyones OK


----------



## 13StepsAhead

Minty said:


> 13StepsAhead I've been scoping CJ, Marie Deen & Komaza today. I wanna haul too.
> 
> Only problem is I done hauled hard on travel stuff and a new macpro. So for now I'm only making wishlist carts  *kicks rocks*
> 
> Charz - make the new thread and post a disclaimer what the thread is for.....
> 
> *its not for people gawking at the amount of product purchased, or to ask for free product, or to randomly post without introducing yourself "I co-washed today with Suave Coconut, and used xyz Dollar Store leave-in," and its not for people to take our hard earned stalking time of vendors and their products for lurkers to go buy up all the product leaving us in the lurch*.
> 
> Sharing among participants is beneficial to the hauling spirit, helps us make intelligent hauling decisions and creates haul bonding. Post some sale codes and some product reviews please.



@ the bolded   

Minty T has me wanting to try Marie dean too.


----------



## 13StepsAhead

Dagnabit why did they have to post a picture of the SM curling soufflé. Now I'm anticipating the release date.


----------



## hannan

Is anyone else biting the bullet for Pura Body or is it just T and I ? chebaby Have you ordered? This sapote lotion is one of the lightest leave-ins I've seen in a while.


----------



## hannan

Minty said:


> 13StepsAhead I've been scoping CJ, Marie Deen & Komaza today. I wanna haul too.
> 
> Only problem is I done hauled hard on travel stuff and a new macpro. So for now I'm only making wishlist carts  *kicks rocks*
> 
> Charz - make the new thread and post a disclaimer what the thread is for.....
> 
> *its not for people gawking at the amount of product purchased, or to ask for free product, or to randomly post without introducing yourself "I co-washed today with Suave Coconut, and used xyz Dollar Store leave-in," and its not for people to take our hard earned stalking time of vendors and their products for lurkers to go buy up all the product leaving us in the lurch.
> 
> Sharing among participants is beneficial to the hauling spirit, helps us make intelligent hauling decisions and creates haul bonding. Post some sale codes and some product reviews please.*



 I remember barging up in here for the first time and asking if this was a real challenge. Yall had a good laugh about that. A gooooooooood, long laugh.


----------



## chebaby

hannan said:


> Is anyone else biting the bullet for Pura Body or is it just T and I ? @chebaby Have you ordered? This sapote lotion is one of the lightest leave-ins I've seen in a while.


 im still thinking about it. i dont know if i want a really light leave in so the sapote is kinda out. and i know it wont be a staple so i dont know.

who felt the earth quake? at first i thought someone was breaking in my house because all i heard was glass breaking. when i realized what it was i just started praying until it stopped. i aint used to this stuff.

anyway i co washed today with cj smoothing conditioner used the smoothing lotion as a leave in under kbb cream and cj honey butter. i wanted to get second day hair from this but i think the kbb cream messed it up. my hair does not feel good. so tomorrow i will co cleanse with deva no poo and condition with shea rinse and then use smoothing lotion under honey butter. i hope that'll last me all week.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Charz said:


> @IDareT'sHair
> 
> *That's why I don't wanna start a new thread, people be popping up outta no where.*


 
Charz....Hmp.  I feel you.  Do what you need to do.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Evenin' D's! Yep. 

Felt the Quake this way. Everybody was wondering??????erplexed

My Enso Shipped. So, that is on it's way. According to the _"Enso Team"_ it should be here tomorrow.

My Black Tea came today too. Once I finish up the Combo i.e. Moringa/Lipton's _Regular...._I will brew up some authentic Black Tea.

Under the dryer now with Komaza Protein Strengthener. Preppin' for this Labor Day Self Relaxer. 

I have 1 more time to seal the deal by the end of the year i.e. become a confident self-sufficient/self-relaxer.

I cowashed with HV MoistPRO and will Steam in a bit with Jasmine. Possibly a combo of Wild Strawberry & Pearberry with a healthy dose of Pure Jojoba Oil underneath the Conditoners.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ya'll can blame Brownie518  For that Marie Dean craving. 

I got the Strawberry Yogurt Hair Smoothie in my last MD Haul. (Can't wait to try it out)


----------



## hannan

IDareT'sHair How did you feel it? I didn't see anything move at all. I read in the OT thread that folks in Cincinnati felt it too.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

hannan I was sitting in a meeting and things in the conference room where shaking and people got up from their desks and came into the conference room said: "Did Ya'll Feel/See that?"


----------



## Minty

my whole building was shaking. rumbling.


----------



## 13StepsAhead

I didn't feel it, but I'm glad I'm glad I didn't because I was on the train heading to my 2nd round of interviews.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

13StepsAhead 2nd round with the same company? Hmp. They must be interested?

I couldn't locate my Jasmine Pearberry so I opened Cherry Pineapple. Did finish up Wild Strawberry.  

I will try to possibly get through: Cherry Pineapple, Mango Peach and Pearberry (wherever I put that) before the End of October.


----------



## 13StepsAhead

IDareT'sHair said:


> @13StepsAhead *2nd round with the same company? Hmp. They must be interested?*
> 
> I couldn't locate my Jasmine Pearberry so I opened Cherry Pineapple. Did finish up Wild Strawberry.
> 
> I will try to possibly get through: Cherry Pineapple, Mango Peach and Pearberry (wherever I put that) before the End of October.


 
IDareT'sHair yes ma'am. This time around was more informal; it felt like they were trying to get to know me this time.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My Pumpkin Seed Oil Shipped from FNWL.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Hey ladies hope everyone is OK. 

I did my "favorites list" and it was difficult to choose just 2 DC's. I will always have multiples in that category.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

13StepsAhead said:


> @IDareT'sHair yes ma'am. This time around was more informal; it felt like they were trying to get to know me this time.


 
13StepsAhead  Would you take it if they made you an offer?


----------



## Ese88

I washed my braids for the 1st time since I've had them in on Monday. I used curl junkie daily fix. I'm not really sure how it makes my hair feel since I'm still in braids but I'm gonna keep using it. 
It's been 4 weeks since Claudie sent my package & I still don't have it so she's sending me out new ones.
I can't wait to see how my hair has progressed once I take out these braids, I miss my hair and I have samples of komaza califa moisturising spray, pudding and shea lotion that I wanna try. 2 weeks down, 6 to go


----------



## 13StepsAhead

IDareT'sHair said:


> @13StepsAhead Would you take it if they made you an offer?


 
IDareT'sHair most likely I would. I would really think about it. It's a great oppurtunity with a really good company; however, the commute is the only thing that bothers me.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

13StepsAhead said:


> @IDareT'sHair most likely I would. I would really think about it. It's a great oppurtunity with a really good company; *however, the commute is the only thing that bothers me.*


 
13StepsAhead  I thought the 'commute' was causing you Heartburn.  You have to weigh all the pro's & con's.


----------



## Charz

I can't wait to use this last Aveyou coupon

Imma get 

3x Smoothing Lotions
1x Curl Queen


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I bought the Capucua Butter from PuraBody.  I watched several YT vids the other day and the consistency sounds nice.

I'll do 1 more _Baby-Haul_ before September 15th.  

Maybe sometime this weekend.  

I'll probably get 2 Chocolate DC'ers, 1-2 Sapote Lotions.


----------



## chebaby

i hate when assholes walk away from you while you are talking.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Charz said:


> *I can't wait to use this last Aveyou coupon*
> 
> Imma get
> 
> 3x Smoothing Lotions
> 1x Curl Queen


 

Charz  Yummy!  I Lurves GROUPONS


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> i hate when assholes walk away from you while you are talking.


 
chebaby  Don't sweat it Che!  They probably weren't worthy enough to hear what you had to say.

Hey...How's Daddy-Bear?


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby Don't sweat it Che! They probably weren't worthy enough to hear what you had to say.
> 
> *Hey...How's Daddy-Bear*?


 i wouldnt know i feel so bad but he is way too big for my taste. i hope that doesnt make me shallow lol. we already have a date set for next week to go to the museum but i dont know i mean hes not just fat, hes freaking fat man.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> i wouldnt know i feel so bad but he is way too big for my taste. i hope that doesnt make me shallow lol. *we already have a date set for next week to go to the museum but i dont know i mean hes not just fat, hes freaking fat man.*


 
@chebaby

Well....We know what we like and if it ain't there it ain't there.


----------



## Charz

chebaby


don't do the fat man, he might crush you and use your hair products as body lotion


----------



## chebaby

Charz said:


> @chebaby
> 
> 
> don't do the fat man, he might crush you and use your hair products as body lotion


 you are a mess.


----------



## Minty

wrong for that. 

Sorry chebaby, he gotta go on 'head with that. You'll be cooking/ordering/eating out all the time!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Minty  Hey, do you have any experience with Black Cumin Seed Oil?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Finishing up my Hair.  Only used up Jasmine's A&S in Strawberry.  I pulled out another BFH Shine Rinse (Green Tea & Apple) for my Finishing Rinse.

I'm almost finished with my MOP detangler and I have a Jasmine's Silk Detangler but looking for another Detangler.  (I think she discontinued her detanglers).

I have CTDG and I may hafta' pick up another one, but Imma look around for a Liquid Detangler.

That Naturalista PHDetangler has been getting some good reviews.

chebaby  Hey, do yo' thang.  If you ain't feeling da' phat, you ain't feelin' it.


----------



## chebaby

Minty said:


> wrong for that.
> 
> Sorry @chebaby, he gotta go on 'head with that. You'll be cooking/ordering/eating out all the time!


 
and see i love going out to eat but he couldnt fit in the booth and i felt bad because the waiters were laughing. he didnt notice thank goodness. i didnt want him to feel bad.


----------



## chebaby

oh and i think i might hit pay now for a curlmart order. so far i have cj cccc lite, cj daily fix and carols daughter black vanilla smoothie in my cart.


----------



## mkd

Aww man chebaby, he is really big.  Thats sad.


----------



## bronzebomb

Ese88 - It's in the brown bottle.  Old school Jheri Curl Spray.


----------



## chebaby

mkd said:


> Aww man @chebaby, he is really big. *Thats sad.[/*QUOTE]
> i dont know why the bolded is funny to me but it is.


----------



## 13StepsAhead

Is there a code for the purabody sale?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

13StepsAhead  No, the prices are shown as "Sale" Prices.


----------



## 13StepsAhead

Thanks IDareT'sHair! why oh why is shipping $12.40 for 4 items


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@13StepsAhead At Pura? What? I didn't notice shipping was so bad.erplexed

I thought the most I paid was 8 something?


----------



## 13StepsAhead

@IDareT'sHair  I was gonna' get 2 sapote hair lotion and 2 chocolate hair smoothie, but now I don't think i'll get anything


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@13StepsAhead Lemme go make up a Cart.

ETA:  I paid $6.20 for the 3 butta's.


----------



## 13StepsAhead

IDareT'sHair said:


> @13StepsAhead Lemme go make up a Cart.


 
@IDareT'sHair try zipcode (erased)


----------



## IDareT'sHair

13StepsAhead  For Me, 2 Chocolates & 2 Sapotes $8.95


----------



## 13StepsAhead

IDareT'sHair said:


> @13StepsAhead For Me, 2 Chocolates & 2 Sapotes $8.95


 
What the heck


----------



## chebaby

i put 3 sapotes and 1 murumuru in my cart and shipping was $8 something.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@13StepsAhead Where are the based at?  I put in my own zip tho'.


----------



## 13StepsAhead

IDareT'sHair said:


> @13StepsAhead Where are the based at? I put in my own zip tho'.


 I'm not sure where they are. I guess this means I wasn't meant to try it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I should finish up EN Blue Malva Anti Breakage Hair Lotion tomorrow.  I have a Back-Up. 

I will switch over to the Sweet Honey Hibiscus.  This way I can see if I want to re-order during the Labor Day Sale.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@13StepsAhead

I tried to look on the site to see where it's located, but I didn't see anything. 

I wonder why your shipping would be so dang high?erplexed


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *i put 3 sapotes and 1 murumuru in my cart and shipping was $8 something*.


 
@chebaby 

Hmp. Did you just put them into your cart....OR did you put them in and hit PayNah?


----------



## Eisani

Im gonna have to come back and reread when Im on the compiter instead of my phone.

Glad my east coast ladies are okay!


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Hmp. Did you just put them into your cart....OR did you put them in and hit PayNah?


  i didnt hit pay now lol. im still not sure if i want to order anything but im leaning to say no.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *i didnt hit pay now lol. im still not sure if i want to order anything but im leaning to say no.*


 
chebaby  Oh...I See  You were practicin' that Trigga' Fanger!


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby Oh...I See You were practicin' that Trigga' Fanger!


 yea just practicing lmao.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *oh and i think i might hit pay now for a curlmart order. so far i have cj cccc lite, cj daily fix and carols daughter black vanilla smoothie in my cart.*


 
chebaby

So...What's the Status of this Order?


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> So...What's the Status of this Order?


 havent placed it yet. i really want a lotion so im looking for that.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> havent placed it yet. *i really want a lotion so im looking for that.*


 
chebaby  Hmp.  A lotion like what?  You mean like Komaza Shea or something like that?  Does CM have DB Transitioning Hair Cream Back In-Stock?


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby Hmp. A lotion like what? You mean like Komaza Shea or something like that? *Does CM have DB Transitioning Hair Cream Back In-Stock?*


 no, and thats what i wanted. for some reason i dont want to order straight from DB because thats the only thing i want from her. sage doesnt have it either.


----------



## divachyk

I'm taking my ipad to work on Fri and logging in to buy some Moringa. Work computers won't let you internet surf/shop worth jack. 



hannan said:


> I remember barging up in here for the first time and asking if this was a real challenge. Yall had a good laugh about that. A gooooooooood, long laugh.


@hannan - I arrived thinking it was a true use up one and buy another thread. I totally had it bass akwards. 



Minty said:


> @13StepsAhead I've been scoping CJ, Marie Deen & Komaza today. I wanna haul too.
> 
> Only problem is I done hauled hard on travel stuff and a new macpro. So for now I'm only making wishlist carts  *kicks rocks*
> 
> @Charz - make the new thread and post a disclaimer what the thread is for.....
> 
> its not for people gawking at the amount of product purchased, or to ask for free product, or to randomly post without introducing yourself "I co-washed today with Suave Coconut, and used xyz Dollar Store leave-in," and its not for people to take our hard earned stalking time of vendors and their products for lurkers to go buy up all the product leaving us in the lurch.
> 
> Sharing among participants is beneficial to the hauling spirit, helps us make intelligent hauling decisions and creates haul bonding. Post some sale codes and some product reviews please.


@Minty - I'm glad everyone accepted me with open arms because I just popped up out of nowhere, unannounced, just crashing the party. 



chebaby said:


> oh and i think i might hit pay now for a curlmart order. so far i have cj cccc lite, cj daily fix and carols daughter black vanilla smoothie in my cart.


chebaby - I tried CD black vanilla before LHCF and enjoyed the product.



IDareT'sHair said:


> I should finish up EN Blue Malva Anti Breakage Hair Lotion tomorrow.  I have a Back-Up.
> 
> I will switch over to the Sweet Honey Hibiscus.  This way I can see if I want to re-order during the Labor Day Sale.


@IDareT'sHair - I will use up Malva and Aloe Marshmallow in the next week or so. My sample sizes lasted a very long time. Great product. I will try to hold off until Dec before I purchase again but hey, if the Labor Day sale is looking good them I can be convinced.


----------



## divachyk

Glad all of you in the earthquake area are safe and sound.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

divachyk  Yeah...They Blocked Alot of our Web-Surfing too.  

I don't know what Imma do.  I may hafta' miss it and catch QB BF.


----------



## 13StepsAhead

IDareT'sHair said:


> @divachyk Yeah...They Blocked Alot of our Web-Surfing too.
> 
> I don't know what Imma do. I may hafta' miss it and catch QB BF.


 
Can you place your order through your cell? That's what I did for the last sale; I had to drop my brother off to take SAT's and didn't want to risk missing out.


----------



## chebaby

yall go hard ordering hair products on your phones


----------



## IDareT'sHair

13StepsAhead  Never tried.  I will see what's happening.  I'm still not too sure what I really want?erplexed

I think I can honestly wait until BF.  If I got the Moringa DC'er, when would I ever get to it?

I need to focus on some of this stuff I have here already.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I have over a half jar of CTDG.  I have 1 AOHC and 1 BRBC that I haven't even opened.

I may pass.


----------



## 13StepsAhead

chebaby said:


> yall go hard ordering hair products on your phones


chebaby rain, sleet, hail or no innanets I will gets my haul on


----------



## 13StepsAhead

IDareT'sHair said:


> @13StepsAhead Never tried. I will see what's happening. I'm still not too sure what I really want?erplexed
> 
> I think I can honestly wait until BF. If I got the Moringa DC'er, *when would I ever get to it?*
> 
> I need to focus on some of this stuff I have here already.


 
This is why I'm not in a rush to order this time around. QB last a long arse time and if I order now I'll just end up giving it away


----------



## IDareT'sHair

13StepsAhead said:


> This is why I'm not in a rush to order this time around. QB last a long arse time and *if I order now I'll just end up giving it away*


 
13StepsAhead

Yeah...I might pass.


----------



## divachyk

IDareT'sHair said:


> @divachyk  Yeah...They Blocked Alot of our Web-Surfing too.
> 
> I don't know what Imma do.  I may hafta' miss it and catch QB BF.


IDareT'sHair - you're govt too right? They have blocked almost everything. I still can get to LHCF though but the response time is so delayed that it just tick you off.



13StepsAhead said:


> Can you place your order through your cell? That's what I did for the last sale; I had to drop my brother off to take SAT's and didn't want to risk missing out.


13StepsAhead - I have a DroidX so know my phone is capable, I just never tried.


----------



## hannan

13StepsAhead said:


> Thanks IDareT'sHair! why oh why is shipping $12.40 for 4 items



13StepsAhead My shipping was $6.20 for two lotions, a butter, and a sample. I think they're based out of Atlanta but I'm not 100% sure on that.



IDareT'sHair said:


> 13StepsAhead  Never tried.  I will see what's happening.  I'm still not too sure what I really want?erplexed
> 
> I think I can honestly wait until BF.  If I got the Moringa DC'er, when would I ever get to it?
> 
> *I need to focus on some of this stuff I have here already.*



IDareT'sHair  I think I can wait until BF too. I've got so many things to try/use up and QB is more of a winter hg anyway. I think I'll stock up then.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I Like Qhemet Biologics alot, but I never get really excited about QB (for some strange reason).erplexed

Truthfully, I'd rather buy something else. I don't know if it's because the Sales are always at in-opportune times? 6 a.m. or 12 noon. (that kinda' crap). Not sure.

But I'd get some SSI if she has a Sale or maybe some Enso.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

hannan Good Point.  Agreed.  It would be nice for Winter.  

Yeah, I won't sweat it, if I can't get to it Friday.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

divachyk  Same about lurking on LHCF at work.  Bummer.


----------



## hannan

IDareT'sHair said:


> I Like Qhemet Biologics alot, but I never get really excited about QB (for some strange reason).erplexed
> 
> Truthfully, I'd rather buy something else. I don't know if it's because the Sales are always at in-opportune times? 6 a.m. or 12 noon. (that kinda' crap). Not sure.
> 
> But I'd get some SSI if she has a Sale or maybe some Enso.



For me, her stuff lasts foreeeever. Even the brbc is a little on the heavy side for my hair. I recently used up a jar I bought last fall because it's so thick. It's still a holy grail, though. I  that w/ ohhb on damp hair!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

hannan  You might be right re: Pura Body.  I just looked at my Shipping Notice and it's coming from Riverdale, GA.


----------



## chebaby

13StepsAhead said:


> @chebaby rain, sleet, hail or no innanets I will gets my haul on


 i see lol. you know i understand.


----------



## bronzebomb

*ramble*

I don't know what's wrong with me...when I like a line I always try to purchase something when they have a sale!  I have everything Qhemet offers, even the Serum...but I was hoping for the relaunch of the karkady tea...if this doesn't launch, I'll wait for BF as well.  I'll get the MTDG and the AHB on BF.  You have to haul to get a good discount. (shipping and the % off)

I purchased something from Komaza on each sale....this time I'm waiting for free shipping and a percentage off.  In fact, I think that will be the only time I purchase from any line until BF.  

I still want to try a few Curl Junkie items (Beauticurls).  But I think I've narrowed my HG list down.  

Ironically, I still like Carol's Daughter Elixir, Balm, Hair Mimosa, Healthy Hair Butter, Black Vanilla Leave-in and the Loc Butter.   hmph, I guess I need to add CD to my HG list too.  The worst thing about CD is the smell.  

 With all these "likes"  do I really have a staple list or am I just a junkie...

on another note...I didn't know the rules of the thread either.   I'll do better.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

hannan said:


> For me, her stuff lasts foreeeever. Even the brbc is a little on the heavy side for my hair. I recently used up a jar I bought last fall because it's so thick. It's still a holy grail, though. I  that w/ ohhb on damp hair!


 
@hannan I Love Every Single Product I've ever tried from this Entire Line. 

I just never buy it that often.  

Maybe because it lasts forever, maybe due to infrequent Sales/Discounts I just never really think about it that much.

I really do like it tho'.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

bronzebomb said:


> *With all these "likes" do I really have a staple list or am I just a junkie...*
> 
> on another note...I didn't know the rules of the thread either.  I'll do better.


 
bronzebomb  Yeah...You just a Junkie!  And you know ain't no rules up in this piece.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby  Did you get your Curlmart on yet?

They might have a Labor Day Sale you know?


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby Did you get your Curlmart on yet?
> 
> They might have a Labor Day Sale you know?


 im gonna order it when i get home. i couldnt think of anything else to get so itll just be the cd smoothie and the 2 curl junkie products.


----------



## bronzebomb

IDareT'sHair said:


> @hannan I Love Every Single Product I've ever tried from this Entire Line.
> 
> I just never buy it that often.
> 
> Maybe because it lasts forever, maybe due to infrequent Sales/Discounts I just never really think about it that much.
> 
> I really do like it tho'.


 


IDareT'sHair said:


> @bronzebomb Yeah...You just a Junkie! And you know ain't no rules up in this piece.


 
IDareT'sHair

I have been trying to not jump on every bandwagon.  But...such is life.  I'm fickle. There are still many product lines I have not tried.

As for Qhemet, I think I learned about this on YouTube from FamilyGoingNatural.  I just finished a AOHC that I purchased almost 2 years ago. Initially I didn't like it...but realized the day after application that my hair was super soft and moisturized.  Initial application was just .  The only product line that was love at first application was Komaza...the softness was instant gratification.

with Miss Jessie's, Qhemet and Komaza I purchases sample sizes first....then went back and purchased the entire line once I tried them.  As for Oyin...the bottling parties got me!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

For a second....I had been feeling a _'tad'_ guilty about buying so much Oil, but I've been killing some Oils.

So at least I'm using them instead of just letting them sit. 

I've been really oilin' it up lately.


----------



## Charz

They is rules! Contribute!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

bronzebomb  Actually, Charz got me started on QB.  

And then I bought a coupla' samples and got some on a Swap from chebaby and La Colocha and others.

I'm still using those.  I got CTDG, AOHC & BRBC and Karady Tea Spritz from chebaby.  And a CTDG and the Tea Tree & Grape Seed Pomade from La Colocha.  

And the Moringa DC from beautyaddict1913.  So, technically, I guess I really haven't had to purchase much QB afterall.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Charz said:


> *They is rules! Contribute!*


 
@Charz Girl..them folks can't hang with the haulin' going on up in this Mug. Here one day gone the next. 

Like Che always says..."Who? Girl, I never pay attention to them folks"


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Charz Girl..them folks can't hang with the haulin' going on up in this Mug. Here one day gone the next.
> 
> Like Che always says*..."Who? Girl, I never pay attention to them folks*"


 tell it!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *tell it!!*


 
@chebaby You know how you Roll.

Only the Skrong Survive up in this Thread.

paynowpaynowpaynowpaynowpaynow


----------



## Minty

IDareT'sHair - on Black Seed Oil - this oil is overpowering. Anything that smells that strong has got to be good for you. I have it in my Megatek & oils mix. All I smell is the Black Seed oil and Megatek. It doesn't smell bad, but it is pretty distinctive and can be overwhelming, so on that note a small bottle can last a long time.

I've used it for eczema, when I get an allergic reaction and when my scalp itches for no apparent reason - straight and unmixed. It works everytime. Unfortunately no one really knows what's so special about those little seeds. 

I also have made tea rinses from the seeds (oh so cheap at a middle eastern store). 

.......I understand exactly what you mean about QB. I waited years before I purchased from them. I also don't like the feeling of rushing for the blue light special. I like that Moringa Ghee & Cocoa Butter Ghee but the more I look at 5oz for $14 I'm looking sideways.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby You know how you Roll.
> 
> *Only the Skrong Survive up in this Thread*.


 we a special kinda pj breed up in here.  survivin' and buyin' up in this mickey flickey


----------



## Minty

I read paynowpaynowpaynow and hear AFLAC!


----------



## Minty

I was going back through old youtube videos and I miss Patchouli85 She only made 2 real hair videos, one on deep conditioning and one on flat ironing but they were great for me when I was first starting out. Hair so shiny.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Minty said:


> @IDareT'sHair - *on Black Seed Oil - this oil is overpowering. Anything that smells that strong has got to be good for you.* I have it in my Megatek & oils mix. All I smell is the Black Seed oil and Megatek. It doesn't smell bad, but it is pretty distinctive and can be overwhelming, so on that note a small bottle can last a long time.
> 
> I've used it for eczema, when I get an allergic reaction and when my scalp itches for no apparent reason - straight and unmixed. It works everytime. Unfortunately no one really knows what's so special about those little seeds.
> 
> I also have made tea rinses from the seeds (oh so cheap at a middle eastern store).
> 
> .......I understand exactly what you mean about QB. I waited years before I purchased from them. I also don't like the feeling of rushing for the blue light special. I like that Moringa Ghee & Cocoa Butter Ghee but the more I look at 5oz for $14 I'm looking sideways.


 
@Minty I bought an 8 ounce Bottle of Black Cumin Seed FNWL when I bought the Pequi Oil. Tonight is my first time using it.

I haven't had a real need to purchase QB, although I really like it alot. I've either Swapped or been Gifted everything I have. I've been Blessed.



chebaby said:


> *we a special kinda pj breed up in here.  survivin' and buyin' up in this mickey flickey*


 
@chebaby Mickey Flickey All Day Long! You know how we get down.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Minty I bought an 8 ounce Bottle of Black Cumin Seed FNWL when I bought the Pequi Oil. Tonight is my first time using it.
> 
> I haven't had a real need to purchase QB, although I really like it alot. I've either Swapped or been Gifted everything I have. I've been Blessed.
> 
> 
> 
> @chebaby Mickey Flickey All Day Long! *You know how we get down*.


 why did i read this in my gangsta voice.  like "you know how we do PARTNA!!!"


----------



## IDareT'sHair

_*cackles*_ at them Talmbout Hairveda's Sale. 

Lawd...that Po' Sale been going on All Month.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> _*cackles*_ at them Talmbout Hairveda's Sale.
> 
> Lawd...that Po' Sale been going on All Month.


 i was reading that too like we been knew bout that there sale.


----------



## Minty

I think you'll like it T. I use it on the night before my cw days.


----------



## Minty

see you two, hush, cause they would'a been lurking this thread and bought the store. They need to get back to sale announcements like back in the day. Work for it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Minty I think Imma like it too. I gotta' quit with all these oils. smh. 

But I think I'm _borderline_ addicted now. 

But @chebaby and I made a pack NO Oils (for me) NO Gels (for her) until next year.

@chebaby I was so confused when I read the title of that Thread.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Minty I think Imma like it too. I gotta' quit with all these oils. smh.
> 
> But I think I'm _borderline_ addicted now.
> 
> But @chebaby and I made a pack NO Oils (for me) NO Gels (for her) *until next year.*
> 
> @chebaby *I was so confused when I read the title of that Thread.*


 or at all we have enough to last a lifetime lmao.

you and me both girl. i was thinking "another one?"


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> or at all we have enough to last a lifetime lmao.
> 
> *you and me both girl. i was thinking "another one?"*


 
chebaby  Hmp.  That's why I clicked on it.  I thought BJ was doin' a New Thang.  Fiddy %


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby Hmp. That's why I clicked on it. I thought BJ was doin' a New Thang. Fiddy %


 im tempted to get me some whipped ends since i love it now. but ill be mad if i get it and its not good in the colder months. i have the dew anyway. and a few komaza things i still have yet to use.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *im tempted to get me some whipped ends since i love it now.* but ill be mad if i get it and its not good in the colder months. i have the dew anyway. and a few komaza things i still have yet to use.


 
chebaby  Probably wouldn't be worth the Shipping unless you bought multiple bottles.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby *Probably wouldn't be worth the Shipping *unless you bought multiple bottles.


 or long wait time
i miss the local store so much now
i wish i would have went and got me some darcys before they closed.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> or long wait time
> *i miss the local store so much now*
> *i wish i would have went and got me some darcys before they closed.*


 
chebaby  Yeah....


----------



## divachyk

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby You know how you Roll.
> 
> Only the Skrong Survive up in this Thread.
> 
> paynowpaynowpaynowpaynowpaynow





IDareT'sHair said:


> _*cackles*_ at them Talmbout Hairveda's Sale.
> 
> Lawd...that Po' Sale been going on All Month.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby Yeah....


 dont be giving me that look lol. i was trying to do a no buy for once it came at the worse time in history lol.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

divachyk said:


>


 
divachyk  You know what we talmbout......

We get busy!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> dont be giving me that look lol. i was trying to do a no buy for once it came at the worse time in history lol.


 
chebaby  I'm glad I took advantage of Sage's 30% off, that's when I got my DB.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby I'm glad I took advantage of Sage's 30% off, that's when I got my DB.


 i was like i know them ladies in the store are probably thinking "this girl comes every single weekend, sometimes days in between, and the one time we have a 50% off sale she no where to be found"


----------



## divachyk

IDareT'sHair - I saw the HV sale thread.  I also saw the one regarding the green conditioner. 

I don't know what chebaby is talking about though but even not knowing, it's still funny. I must admit, I was a bit intimidated when I came up in here. I don't even buy as nearly as much as some so I know I don't carry my U1B1 weight but I hope my friendly personality pays the rent and I not get the eviction notice. hint hint


----------



## divachyk

OT: I learned something new the other day....I may be late and a dollar short but will share anyway - I was in the OT forum and someone mentioned that shea butter makes their skin soft. My shea was collecting dust so I pulled it out and used it and man o' man, my skin has felt a level of soft that it has never felt before. Just sharing in case you have some shea that you can't find a purpose for....try it on your skin and see how you like.


----------



## bronzebomb

I subscribe to Charz on YouTube.  Her review made me purchase the steamer.  I wish I didn't get the huetiful steamer.

If Mozeke didn't spoil that Babassu Twisting Cream and the carrot masque would be a staple !!!!
I got to play with the Curl Junkie & Darcy's Botanicals for a bit.


----------



## bronzebomb

divachyk said:


> IDareT'sHair - I saw the HV sale thread.  I also saw the one regarding the green conditioner.
> 
> I don't know what chebaby is talking about though but even not knowing, it's still funny. I must admit, I was a bit intimidated when I came up in here. I don't even buy as nearly as much as some so I know I don't carry my U1B1 weight but I hope my friendly personality pays the rent and I not get the eviction notice. hint hint



You are the Bee Mine Chyk!  Which reminds me that I am waiting on a sale from them!


----------



## chebaby

divachyk said:


> @IDareT'sHair - I saw the HV sale thread.  I also saw the one regarding the green conditioner.
> 
> I don't know what @chebaby is talking about though but even not knowing, it's still funny. I must admit, I was a bit intimidated when I came up in here. I don't even buy as nearly as much as some so I know I don't carry my U1B1 weight but I hope *my friendly personality* pays the rent and I not get the eviction notice. hint hint


 that'll do it lol. thats the online version of bringing us a slice of red velvet cheesecake(or maybe thats just me)


----------



## divachyk

bronzebomb - yes, I love me some Bee Mine!  What are you planning to order. Sawwy, I forgot.

chebaby - Ironically, I baked a red velvet this past weekend.  Dh requested it. It's his fav.

Charz has a channel? I'll def sub. What's your channel?


----------



## Minty

divachyk be careful and light with that shea butter - it will stain your clothes yellow.


----------



## divachyk

Minty - say what now? Say it ain't so. Thanks for the tip. Bummer.


----------



## Shay72

I am too paranoid to keep seeing what I just bought or just googled in the top banner or on the side bar . That is freaky!


----------



## Minty

yes ma'am it shole will. Messed up my nice high thread count white sheets. LOL


----------



## Minty

alright ladies I'm on here like I ain't got nothing to do - distracting me. Got cleaning to do. Night all.


----------



## La Colocha

chebaby said:


> He couldnt fit in the booth



, Mornin ladies, hope everyone is ok. Nothing new with me.


----------



## Eisani

Good mernin! 

Minty just reminded me I have some black seed oil in the cabinet. I bought it last time I was in Houston and have used it maybe once  I think I should change my location to eyebrow deep in products! Gots ta be mo' careful...


----------



## Eisani

Shay72 said:


> I am too paranoid to keep seeing what I just bought or just googled in the top banner or on the side bar . That is freaky!



adBlock is your friend.


----------



## Charz

divachyk 

it's www.youtube.com/charzboss


----------



## 13StepsAhead

Hey ladies  just hauled on make-up brushes since I didn't know what hair products I wanted. I'm a make-up not-so newbie and have been reading a lot on great starter brushes and Crown brushes seemed to be pretty good and I coudn't turn down the price especially since 3 of my MAC brushes cost just as much as all of the brushes I just purchased.


----------



## SimJam

Minty said:


> @divachyk be careful and light with that shea butter - it will stain your clothes yellow.


 
huh? thats never happened with me .... thank goodness.

well I hardly use in my hair any more... its replaced my lotion ... shea butter FTW


----------



## Charz

13StepsAhead said:


> Hey ladies  just hauled on make-up brushes since I didn't know what hair products I wanted. I'm a make-up not-so newbie and have been reading a lot on great starter brushes and Crown brushes seemed to be pretty good and I coudn't turn down the price especially since 3 of my MAC brushes cost just as much as all of the brushes I just purchased.


 
@13StepsAhead


Didn't like Sigma's quality, my sh!t broke.


----------



## 13StepsAhead

@Charz now see you about to start some shizzle up in hurr. I just may have to take you up on that offer. Thanks for being my make-up enabler  *runs to check out the MAC site and calculate some discounts*


----------



## bronzebomb

i just googled one of the labels on Indigofera's Hydrating Hair Mist, and laughed...cuz it's a base...all she did was add peppermint oil. I guess I can just add peppermint oil to any hydrating spray. 

I didn't know Bee Mine was a base too.erplexed


----------



## 13StepsAhead

bronzebomb said:


> Hmm, so Sigma's quality is not that good huh? I just watched BronzeGoddess and they sent her some brushes to review. I wonder what her reviews will be like. I use Prescriptives Brushes and love them...but they have gone out of business
> 
> i just googled one of the labels on Indigofera's Hydrating Hair Mist, and laughed...cuz it's a base...all she did was add peppermint oil.
> 
> anyone heard of http://www.bayberrynaturals.com/organic-leave-in-detangler.html I guess I can just add peppermint oil to any hydrating spray.
> 
> *I didn't know Bee Mine was a base too.*erplexed


 

 Wow didn't know that either.


----------



## bronzebomb

I'm so purchasing this spray!  I use it on my scalp when I have the itchies.  I'll have to add peppermint oil...but it was $22 from Indigofera.  it's only $5.30 here:

http://www.essentialwholesale.com/s.nl/sc.9/category.107070/.f


----------



## Charz

13StepsAhead

delete mi post please


----------



## curlycrown85

This challenge has really helped me build my staple. I no longer buy products for the sake of trying them now that I have found what really works for me. So far, these are the products I've rebought and have officially added them to my staple:

--Giovanni's Smooth As Silk Conditioner (co-wash with)
--Giovanni's Tea Tree Conditioner (co-wash with)
--Giovanni's Direct Leave-in
--Shea Moisture's Deep Treatment Masque
--Shea Moisture's Curl Enhancing Smoothie
--Shea Moisture's Black Soap Purification Masque
--Shea Moisture's Curl Milk
--Kinky Curly Knot Today
--Kinky Curly Curl Custard
--Whole Leaf Organic Aloe Vera juice


----------



## bronzebomb

Oyin Handmade is launching a "Limited Edition" Juices and Berries flavored Burnt Sugar Pomade. Available online next week, in the store this Saturday!


----------



## Charz

I don't think imma cut my hair. Just get it colored. I got scared lol.


----------



## 13StepsAhead

Charz done and done


----------



## chebaby

hmmm i dont know if i like the thought of my bsp smelling like j&b. then how will it match my dew? i do like the smell of the j&b but i think each smell matches the product perfectly. you just cant go switching it all willy nilly lol.


----------



## bronzebomb

Initially the BSP smells wonderful, but after a couple of days it smells a bit off.  I think they should have launched it earlier in the summer, but hey????

I'm going to grab it this weekend.

I think the original BSP is a winter scent.


----------



## robot.

bronzebomb said:


> I'm so purchasing this spray!  I use it on my scalp when I have the itchies.  I'll have to add peppermint oil...but it was $22 from Indigofera.  it's only $5.30 here:
> 
> http://www.essentialwholesale.com/s.nl/sc.9/category.107070/.f



I'm looking for a good moisturizing spritz and I like these ingredients. Thanks for posting. 

ETA: Woah, this $11 shipping is not the business.  Still not a bad price, overall, but damn.


----------



## bronzebomb

robot. said:


> I'm looking for a good moisturizing spritz and I like these ingredients. Thanks for posting.
> 
> ETA: Woah, this $11 shipping is not the business.  Still not a bad price, overall, but damn.


 
I just tried to order as well, the order was $10.20.  I X'd out of that site.  I'm hoping they offer a discounted shipping code in the near future.  The online messenger CS said they were looking into reduced shipping prices.


----------



## Minty

I hate when shipping gets in the way of a good purchase!

What's up ladies.


----------



## beautyaddict1913

Hello ladies, yall were chatting it up without me last night! I am glad that u all affected by the quake are ok.

Last night I went to the gym and co-washed afterwards with CJ Argan & Olive condish and left in Darcy's transitioning creme. I sealed with some Claudie's oil that T gave me and my hair is sooo soft! Thanks T, Im going to have to order a full bottle when Claudie opens. I cant think of the name of the oil though. I will be doing the same thing after the gym tonight. @IDareT'sHair I read that u wanted to sub your CTDG temporarily - have u used the transitioning creme or kckt as a detangler?

Also, i agree that even though Qhemet works for the majority of us we dont really lust after it because its fairly boring - no exciting names or fragrances and no real deep conditioner, protein treatment, curl creme, etc.!


----------



## SimJam

chebaby said:


> hmmm i dont know if i like the thought of my bsp smelling like j&b. *then how will it match my dew?* i do like the smell of the j&b but i think each smell matches the product perfectly. *you just cant go switching it all willy nilly lol.*


 
my thoughts exactly !!!!!!!
Ive nevr smelled juices n berries but I lervs me some bakery smelling products - bsp, dew, darcys pumpkin


----------



## chebaby

SimJam said:


> my thoughts exactly !!!!!!!
> Ive nevr smelled juices n berries but I lervs me some bakery smelling products - bsp, dew, darcys pumpkin


 j&b is sweet and yummy but i wouldnt want my bsp to smell like it. ill probably still buy it though lol.


----------



## chebaby

hey ladies
last night i slathered my hair in evoo on my hair and scalp, mixed in a little wheat germ oil in my mhc olive you and slathered that on my dry hair for 30 minutes. then i cleansed with deva no poo and conditioned for 5 minutes with AO GPB. then i used beauticurls leave in under honey butta and dried in a towel. then i just went to sleep with it out.

today i slicked the front back and put on my zing. my hair looks good and i hope i can get another two days out of this. now i see how people can keep their wash and go all week without using gel. honey butta does that for me. but i also have a jar of shea moisture curl enhancing smoothie so i hope that can be a substitute whenever i cant get my hands on honey butta.

i used up my olive you deep conditioner and AO GPB. i dont have back ups for either one.
still havent placed my curl mart order. dont know what im waiting on.


----------



## 13StepsAhead

hey ladies  I detangled with alovera gel and I'm now sitting under the steamer with Jasmines hibiscus in raspeberry buttercream  (used this up)


----------



## bronzebomb

This is the year for Carol's Daughter (They've released a bunch of products)

a new pomade:

http://carolsdaughter.com/portal.aspx?CN=82CEFC883A8B


----------



## chebaby

bronzebomb said:


> This is the year for Carol's Daughter (They've released a bunch of products)
> 
> a new pomade:
> 
> http://carolsdaughter.com/portal.aspx?CN=82CEFC883A8B


 are you talking about that $22 gel? i dont see a pomade.


----------



## Ese88

I must be the only one who doesn't like the juices & berries smell


----------



## chebaby

Ese88 said:


> I must be the only one who doesn't like the juices & berries smell


 :hardslap:


----------



## bronzebomb

@chebaby -  - gel/wax/pomade combo


----------



## mkd

IDareT'sHair, thank you!!!


----------



## chebaby

bronzebomb said:


> @chebaby -  - gel/wax/pomade combo


 oh ok. i would have purchased it if it wasnt 2oz. she should be ashamed making a product for naturals in a 2oz size/ how long would that really last us?
but i am a cd fan i want some hair balm and either the olive oil infusion or the black vanilla smoothie(cause i have my own oil lol).


----------



## chebaby

T, i got my package today. thank you that avocado cloud smells yummy and i agree with whoever said it reminds them of sunshine. and the marie deam smells and looks yummy too. actually everything smells yummy lol.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@chebaby I got your package too Thanks!

@mkd I'm glad yours also arrived!. Hope everything was intact.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Evening D's!  I am just now getting home.  Anyway, I had quite a few things waiting on me.  

My "swap" from chebaby and one of my Claudie orders and my Green Tea Creme from Njoi.

So, I know I have a few more things coming and then Imma 'bout to slow it way down.

I just spritzed with EN Sweet Agave Nectar & Flaxseed.


----------



## 13StepsAhead

After a million interruptions I finally finished my hair. I'm almost finished my sheabutter mix; glad I wrote down the recipe so I can attempt to duplicate and modify the product until it's perfect.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> Evening D's! I am just now getting home. Anyway, I had quite a few things waiting on me.
> 
> My "swap" from @chebaby and one of my Claudie orders and my Green Tea Creme from Njoi.
> 
> So, I know I have a few more things coming and then *Imma 'bout to slow it way down.*
> 
> I just spritzed with EN Sweet Agave Nectar & Flaxseed.


 yea me too


----------



## 13StepsAhead

Daily fix is the bomb.com! After DCing/co-washing  I had a little buildup along my edges where I put gel at this morning, so I rubbed a little daily fix to the area and rinsed. When i rinsed the area was free of any residue and fekt clean; however, my hair was still soft from the DC. Just reminds me why this stuff is on my staples list


----------



## bronzebomb

chebaby said:


> oh ok. i would have purchased it if it wasnt 2oz. she should be ashamed making a product for naturals in a 2oz size/ how long would that really last us?
> but i am a cd fan i want some hair balm and either the olive oil infusion or the black vanilla smoothie(cause i have my own oil lol).


 
OMG!  2.25 ounces for $22.  I didn't see that!  geesh, that's AfroVeda high.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@13StepsAhead @chebaby @hannan and others who posted reviews on CJ Daily Fix. 

I am excited to try it out and glad I got 2 bottles. 

@Shay72 gave a nice review also of Enso Green Tea Cleansing Conditioner, so I guess I'll be set for Fall/Winter.

I finished up the Blue Malva and I've switched to Claudie Quinoa Coffee #1 I got on a Swap from @Ltown.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@bronzebomb Thanks for posting that about the Detangler. I emailed Jasmine to see if she had any of her Silk Detangler left and if could she 'give' me a bottle...... 

I haven't gotten a response.

I'm looking for a good liquid detangler. I guess I can pull out KCKT.

I really want that AV Moringa & Ginger Detangler.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I just took my Stuff to Stashville. 

My Stash is lookin' real Ignant.  I ain't buyin' nothin' esle.


----------



## chebaby

T, when are you going to use the daily fix?


----------



## hannan

IDareT'sHair said:


> @13StepsAhead @chebaby @hannan and others who posted reviews on CJ Daily Fix.
> 
> *I am excited to try it out and glad I got 2 bottles. *
> 
> @Shay72 gave a nice review also of Enso Green Tea Cleansing Conditioner, so I guess I'll be set for Fall/Winter.
> 
> I finished up the Blue Malva and I've switched to Claudie Quinoa Coffee #1 I got on a Swap from @Ltown.



It's really good. I learned that I have to apply it to my scalp first, scrub, and then continue to scrub underneath the stream of water while it rinses out. I don't know why also scrubbing underneath the water made a difference but it did. Clean and sooooft.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby  Not sure.  When I do though, I'll use it, the Repair Me, Argan & Olive etc....finish up with Honey Butta'  just make it a CJ Day.

hannan Thanks for the extra tips.  As far as Cleansing Conditioners, I'll probably try out EN 1st.


----------



## bronzebomb

IDareT'sHair said:


> @bronzebomb Thanks for posting that about the Detangler. I emailed Jasmine to see if she had any of her Silk Detangler left and if could she 'give' me a bottle......
> 
> I haven't gotten a response.
> 
> I'm looking for a good liquid detangler. I guess I can pull out KCKT.
> 
> I really want that AV Moringa & Ginger Detangler.



Looks like we have to wait for AV to drop'dem shipping costs!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

bronzebomb said:


> Looks like we have to wait for AV to drop'dem shipping costs!


 
@bronzebomb If they do, I'll get a coupla' bottles. But I'm doubtful.

She hasn't been very user-friendly since AV-Gate. 

Hmp. She ain't showin' No Love.


----------



## Minty

Okay Okay Okay alright already with the CJ. I"ll get it okay just stop pressuring me!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Minty  Girl....Don't be Blaming Us.....


----------



## Minty

so who has it on sale?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Minty said:


> *so who has it on sale?*


 
Minty  CM you can get free shipping over $60.00 and I have a Discount Code for AveYou 15% over $75.00 I can give you.

_*not that i'm one to push products on folx*_


----------



## chebaby

Minty said:


> Okay Okay Okay alright already with the CJ. I"ll get it okay just stop pressuring me!


 no you aint blaming us lmao.
but i know how you feel


----------



## chebaby

whats the curent 20% off code for curlmart? i know they usually have one.


----------



## hannan

Minty said:


> Okay Okay Okay alright already with the CJ. I"ll get it okay just stop pressuring me!



oke: About time!  I think you'll really like them. Do you know what you want to order?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *no you aint blaming us lmao.*
> but i know how you feel


 
chebaby  Girl Minty ain't blamin' us for nothin'......

That's why 'dem _other_ folks can't be runnin' up & through here


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby hannan  Ya'll Leave Minty Alone.

Ya'll Just Wrong.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *whats the curent 20% off code for curlmart? i know they usually have one*.


 
chebaby  Now, that I don't know?  But by the time she gets her stuff, she'll need FREESHIP60.

Hmp.  CJ ain't cheap.


----------



## Minty

I need a coupon on this. Much obliged.

chebaby, its hard on me.  I'm trying to get my stuff DOWN.


----------



## 13StepsAhead

Minty I believe the code summer1575 still works at AY ($15 off $75)


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby @hannan Ya'll Leave @Minty Alone.
> 
> Ya'll Just Wrong.


 


IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby Now, that I don't know? But by the time she gets her stuff, she'll need FREESHIP60.
> 
> Hmp. CJ ain't cheap.


 


Minty said:


> I need a coupon on this. Much obliged.
> 
> @chebaby, its hard on me.  I'm trying to get my stuff DOWN.


 yea she gonna need about 3 or 4 coupons when she gets done curl junkie will take you whole pay check. 2 products is like $90 bucks


----------



## Minty

Daily Fix
Curl Assurance & 
CA Smoothing Daily Condish
Beauticurls
Deep Fix
Curl Rehab
Honey Butta


Basically every product that doesn't contain: - Iodopropynyl Butylcarbamate

I like that they have EDTA in them, maybe I could forgo needing a chelating shampoo.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

13StepsAhead said:


> @Minty I believe the code summer1575 still works at AY ($15 off $75)


 
13StepsAhead  Which still equals $60.00   

Either Way Minty You Gots to Give It Up.


----------



## 13StepsAhead

IDareT'sHair said:


> @13StepsAhead Which still equals $60.00
> 
> *Either Way @**Minty** You Gots to Give It Up*.



IDareT'sHair you're right about that, Minty but at least you *may* be able to fit one mo' item in your cart


----------



## Minty

I was going to get my Keratin treatment - that's $200  - but I like what my hair is doing right now and don't want to chance it with the heat....

Maybe in a month or so I'll go for the keratin. 

Thanks for the AY 13StepsAhead 
IDareT'sHair - you know how we do. 

I got my first pm asking for stuff. I think I was a bit flattered.


----------



## chebaby

Minty said:


> I was going to get my Keratin treatment - that's $200 - but I like what my hair is doing right now and don't want to chance it with the heat....
> 
> Maybe in a month or so I'll go for the keratin.
> 
> Thanks for the AY @13StepsAhead
> @IDareT'sHair - you know how we do.
> 
> *I got my first pm asking for stuff. I think I was a bit flattered.*


 you is famous now


----------



## Minty

chebaby


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Minty said:


> Thanks for the AY @13StepsAhead
> @IDareT'sHair - you know how we do.
> 
> *I got my first pm asking for stuff. I think I was a bit flattered.*


 
Minty  Flattered perhaps the 1st time....annoying the 15th time tho'.


----------



## Minty

Oh no IDareT'sHair. 

I don't give stuff away free unless we e-cool. That kinda only applies to U1B1B1B1


----------



## Minty

This week I will use up Rose Mosqueta and Camillia conditioners


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Minty said:


> Oh no @IDareT'sHair.
> 
> I don't give stuff away free unless we e-cool. That kinda only applies to *U1B1B1B1*


 
Lawd Ya'll No she didn't Break Us Down to Use One Buy One, Buy One, Buy One. *dies* 

Gurl...You too much.

@Minty


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *you is famous now*


 
@chebaby Ain't She tho'. 

Now Folks gone be askin' her 'Are you Karen?' @Minty


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> Lawd Ya'll No she didn't Break Us Down to Use One Buy One, Buy One, Buy One. *dies*
> 
> Gurl...You too much.
> 
> @Minty


 i just noticed that


----------



## Minty

It's all good.


----------



## Charz

Everyone knows not to be pming me asking for ish.


----------



## divachyk

Outback giving away 1M free steak dinners. 
https://outbackfreesteaks.com/

I tried getting one and all they had left in my zip code area was $5 coupons toward my next meal. Good luck.


----------



## Minty

divachyk - they just played the commercial! LOL


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Charz said:


> *Everyone knows not to be pming me asking for ish.*


 
Charz  Hush Rachet!

Lawd....I could tell you some stories that would make your hair curl.....


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Charz Hush Rachet!
> 
> Lawd....*I could tell you some stories that would make your hair curl.*....


 well go on and tell me because the front of my hair only waves so i need the boost


----------



## Minty

I want to hear stories too!


----------



## SimJam

me too lol


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Scandalous Ya'll a Mess.

_*cough*_ Nah....I'll keep them to myself.  Use your imagination.


----------



## chebaby

i think im gonna place my curl mart order tonight. finally lmao. 
 i wish curl junkie comes out with another deep treatment.


----------



## Minty

well, off to wash my hair.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *i think im gonna place my curl mart order tonight. finally lmao. *
> i wish curl junkie comes out with another deep treatment.


 
chebaby  I'm pretty much done haulin' for a minute.  (I think)

I wonder how it would feel not to haul BF?  Could I do it?

I think I'll only partake if the discounts are strong.


----------



## BrownBetty

I finally tried KCKT.  I like it, I am 6 weeks post and my new growth is kicking.  I am able to comb through on dry hair with this and it keeps it moist.  I will try it on wet hair this week.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby I'm pretty much done haulin' for a minute. (I think)
> 
> *I wonder how it would feel not to haul BF? Could I do it?*
> 
> I think I'll only partake if the discounts are strong.


 i would feel left out and sad


----------



## divachyk

Charz - you're very pretty  I've subscribed to you.


----------



## divachyk

Am I the only soldier left that has not cashed in my groupon?


----------



## Eisani

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby Ain't She tho'.
> 
> Now Folks gone be askin' her 'Are you Karen?' @Minty


IDareT'sHair you said it wrong. It's "Is you Kern?" 


divachyk said:


> Am I the only soldier left that has not cashed in my groupon?


Nope, I still have one left, saving it for BF .


----------



## divachyk

Eisani - me too


----------



## beautyaddict1913

Hey ladies! Thanks for my laughs for the night lol!

IDareT'sHair at least wait until after Labor Day before you put hauling to a hault! I remember last year from October 1 to Black Friday there was like ZERO sales and we were all awaiting BF announcements lol...so it shouldn't be too hard!

Now I am wanting some Terresentials soooo bad! Those ladies in that thread made it sound like sex in a jar lol....if it aint nothin but souped up bentonite clay then I dont want to fool with it - I have enough of that - maybe I oughta use it up before I buy some Terresentials. I am just not good with mixing stuff - still havent used henna, indigo, and I havent done a black tea rinse in forever!!

Anyway, went to the gym tonight so Im co-washing with CJ Argan & Olive. Going to leave in Darcy's Transitioning Cream & seal with Claudie's Garden oil....I want some emu oil now...I always have a new want every time I log in here lol....*skips off to Claudie's site to plan my next haul*


----------



## robot.

So. Funny story. 

When I was a little younger, I used to loveee candy and I would destroy a pack of Skittles.  But I only liked the red & purple ones that came in the "regular" bag.

Now that I'm "healthy," I eat fruit snacks instead of candy (even though I know it's practically the same thing). I only get Strawberry. When I get mixed flavor bags, I only eat the strawberries and grapes!


----------



## divachyk

Anyone up in here love fingernail polish? I use to but got out of the habit. I've reconnected with polish and ran up on this in the polish forum: Julep Maven. 

You take a survey and it will generate a list of nail polishes based on your profile. Membership is $19.99 but using the code "*smh9oxu*" gives you $15 off. Welp, I took the survey 3 different times to get 3 different sets at $4.99 shipped. 

It will include:
- 3 full size Julep polishes ($14 each on their site)
- 2 samples (seems like this month it is a hand cream and a hand scrub)
- And a full size item - looks like everyone is getting the Glycolic scrub (around 30 bucks on their site).
http://www.julep.com/


----------



## Iluvsmuhgrass

I am finally done with the BRBC.... wow that stuff lasts forever. I'm so ready to hit this QB sale on Friday.


----------



## robot.

divachyk said:


> Anyone up in here love fingernail polish? I use to but got out of the habit. I've reconnected with polish and ran up on this in the polish forum: Julep Maven.
> 
> You take a survey and it will generate a list of nail polishes based on your profile. Membership is $19.99 but using the code "*smh9oxu*" gives you $15 off. Welp, *I took the survey 3 different times to get 3 different sets* at $4.99 shipped.
> 
> It will include:
> - 3 full size Julep polishes ($14 each on their site)
> - 2 samples (seems like this month it is a hand cream and a hand scrub)
> - And a full size item - looks like everyone is getting the Glycolic scrub (around 30 bucks on their site).
> http://www.julep.com/



With a different email address each time?

ETA: I got the "It-Girl" set, but every time I take it, switching up my answers, I keep getting "American Beauty." 
ETA2: Okay, I was able to get "Bombshell." It's like figuring out a code or a game or something. 
ETA3: "Bohemian!"


----------



## robot.

I'll stop now and wait to see if they have a free item I might like next month.


----------



## hannan

divachyk said:


> Am I the only soldier left that has not cashed in my groupon?



I've still got two left . I want to wait for a flash sale but I doubt that I'll catch it anyway.


----------



## Ltown

Hi ladies, hope everyone is safe after the quake.  Folks felt it here in Boston, i didn't, dd is safe and fine.  Been busy, i will be leaving Fri.


----------



## bronzebomb

@divachyk _ I'm getting the juicy and hair milk. 

I also got the steak dinner, too. But the closest location was is in Bowie.

@Minty - when I first got on the board someone asked me for product. I'm selfish.
I hope you like the Curl Junkie, I've yet to fully try the products; I've only tried it on sections.

@hannan - all I can do is hope for another Groupon deal or a flash sale.


----------



## bronzebomb

I think I am going to get the remainder of the braiding hair that I like.  THe local BSS did a special order for me and I purchased 7 bags.  I think there are 3 remaining.  I want to make sure I don't run out...


----------



## SimJam

Mernin Laydeez I see u'all were cutting it up last night LOL

just to clarify its Use 1 Buy 1 not finish 1 buy 1 ?


----------



## chebaby

SimJam said:


> Mernin Laydeez I see u'all were cutting it up last night LOL
> 
> just to clarify its* Use 1 Buy 1 not finish 1 buy 1 *?


i like how you put that


----------



## bronzebomb

chebaby Do you have a CD membership?  It's $5 today.


----------



## chebaby

bronzebomb said:


> @chebaby Do you have a CD membership?  It's $5 today.


no, i had one back in the day and never continued with it. i usually get my stuff from sephora though and i have a beauty card with them.


----------



## Brownie518

Shay72 said:


> I am too paranoid to keep seeing what I just bought or just googled in the top banner or on the side bar . That is freaky!



Shay72 - I thought I was the only one buggin on that!!! 



La Colocha said:


> , Mornin ladies, hope everyone is ok. Nothing new with me.



La Colocha - hey lady!! You funny. 



chebaby said:


> T, i got my package today. thank you that avocado cloud smells yummy and* i agree with whoever said it reminds them of sunshine*. and the marie deam smells and looks yummy too. actually everything smells yummy lol.



chebaby - that was me. That Avocado Cloud is . I need to get a couple more. 



bronzebomb said:


> OMG!  2.25 ounces for $22.  I didn't see that! * geesh, that's AfroVeda high*.



 Yes it is...



IDareT'sHair said:


> I just took my Stuff to Stashville.
> *
> My Stash is lookin' real Ignant*.  I ain't buyin' nothin' esle.



IDareT'sHair - 



SimJam said:


> Mernin Laydeez I see u'all were cutting it up last night LOL
> *
> just to clarify its Use 1 Buy 1 not finish 1 buy 1 *?


----------



## Eisani

divachyk said:


> Anyone up in here love fingernail polish? I use to but got out of the habit. I've reconnected with polish and ran up on this in the polish forum: Julep Maven.
> 
> You take a survey and it will generate a list of nail polishes based on your profile. Membership is $19.99 but using the code "*smh9oxu*" gives you $15 off. Welp, I took the survey 3 different times to get 3 different sets at $4.99 shipped.
> 
> It will include:
> - 3 full size Julep polishes ($14 each on their site)
> - 2 samples (seems like this month it is a hand cream and a hand scrub)
> - And a full size item - looks like everyone is getting the Glycolic scrub (around 30 bucks on their site).
> http://www.julep.com/



My dear sweet Jesus. My eyes just got full of water  My nail polish collection is as bad as my hair stash.
I am truly filled with glee :reddancer: Thank ya Jesus and divachyk


----------



## Eisani

Hey yall! I took dd to her hair consult today with a new stylist since the other ran off and got married. She's getting a cut and relaxer for her bday. We decided on a simple bob. This child is killing me wanting to color the underside a dark brown using a cellophane. Her natural color is that dirty blonde/sandy color so I think it would look nice, just not for a 14 y/o. what yall think, am I wrong? I'll allow a clear cellophane, just not sure about color yet.


----------



## divachyk

Eisani - you're welcome doll 



robot. said:


> With a different email address each time?
> 
> ETA: I got the "It-Girl" set, but every time I take it, switching up my answers, I keep getting "American Beauty."
> ETA2: Okay, I was able to get "Bombshell." It's like figuring out a code or a game or something.
> ETA3: "Bohemian!"


robot. I got Bohemian one time but I tossed that one back. I used my same email address for all three orders. Not sure if they will catch on to me. I figured if they do, I'll just re-do the survey and put in a different email address so that I can get the three polish packs that I want. I don't think they've caught on *yet* because today I received 3 welcome messages as though each order/survey was treated seperately. I'll keep you posted.


----------



## 13StepsAhead

Eisani said:


> Hey yall! I took dd to her hair consult today with a new stylist since the other ran off and got married. She's getting a cut and relaxer for her bday. We decided on a simple bob. This child is killing me wanting to color the underside a dark brown using a cellophane. Her *natural color is that dirty blonde/sandy color so I think it would look nice, just not for a 14 y/o. what yall think, am I wrong?* I'll allow a clear cellophane, just not sure about color yet.


 
Eisani I'm not a parent so I'm not sure how much my opinion is worth. However, my mom was pretty much open to us (me and my sister) trying things out with our hair as long as it wasn't too outrageous (like purple, blues, bright reds etc.). I can remember getting a burgundy rinse in 9th grade so that's around the same age your daughter now. At the end of the day you're the mom and will be spending your money so she will have no choice if you say no. However, as long as she is willing to take the extra step in caring for her hair with the color/relaxer than I would say let her do it.


----------



## Minty

I'm "Classic With a Twist" which is very much my style. Waiting on nail polish! Maybe I should get another.

Second time "American Beauty"


----------



## mkd

Eisani, I would probably let my DD color her hair.


----------



## robot.

bronzebomb said:


> i just googled one of the labels on Indigofera's Hydrating Hair Mist, and laughed...cuz it's a base...all she did was add peppermint oil. I guess I can just add peppermint oil to any hydrating spray.
> 
> *I didn't know Bee Mine was a base too*.erplexed



bronzebomb, how'd you find out? you googled the ingredients?


----------



## Ltown

divachyk said:


> Anyone up in here love fingernail polish? I use to but got out of the habit. I've reconnected with polish and ran up on this in the polish forum: Julep Maven.
> 
> You take a survey and it will generate a list of nail polishes based on your profile. Membership is $19.99 but using the code "*smh9oxu*" gives you $15 off. Welp, I took the survey 3 different times to get 3 different sets at $4.99 shipped.
> 
> It will include:
> - 3 full size Julep polishes ($14 each on their site)
> - 2 samples (seems like this month it is a hand cream and a hand scrub)
> - And a full size item - looks like everyone is getting the Glycolic scrub (around 30 bucks on their site).
> http://www.julep.com/







divachyk, trouble maker i'm polish junkie usedto post pictures in nail thread but to cumbersome for me so i just look and buy over there.  A true PJ is usually pj with more than one thing i have several: shoes, hair, polish and yarn.  Thanks


----------



## bronzebomb

robot. - it was on NaturallyCurly.com someone on there googled the ingredients.


----------



## robot.

I wonder why there's been no huge outburst about this?

People lost their heads over Afroveda, but Bee Mine is a better company overall (IMO) and I've heard nary a peep!

ETA: Maybe because it's only one product?


----------



## Charz

it's because bee mine didn't raise their prices like 300% in one day and say it was because the price of aloe vera and shea butter went up. When they use bases...


----------



## Charz

oh and thanks divachyk


----------



## robot.

Charz said:


> it's because bee mine didn't raise their prices like 300% in one day and say it was because the price of aloe vera and shea butter went up. When they use bases...



Oh yeah.


----------



## bronzebomb

maybe because they were trying to boycott AV & the high prices, and long shipping times.

I'm American Beauty


----------



## chebaby

so i got second day hair i wont even try to get third day hair. im sure i could but its no longer shiny like first day was. so tomorrow i will drench my hair in evoo and co wash with jasmines shea butter rinse and then use honey butter over smoothing lotion.


----------



## Eisani

How am I bored at work??? I'm ready to leave this here place even though it's my first day all week


----------



## robot.

Hurricane Irene is moving up the East Coast... and my weave hair is in the mail dammit!


----------



## chebaby

peopel over here dont seem to be afraid of the hurricane. they keep talk about a hurrican that hit back aroun '03 but i dont remember it.
my cousin was gonna have a cook out this weekend with a dj and everything. i hope shes smart enough to tell everyone not to come because they are the type to keep the party going.
ill be right in the house snacking on some healthy food, reading my nook, cleaning and just lounging around.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *i would feel left out and sad*


 
chebaby



beautyaddict1913 said:


> Hey ladies! Thanks for my laughs for the night lol!
> 
> @IDareT'sHair a*t least wait until after Labor Day before you put hauling to a hault! *


 
chebaby beautyaddict1913  Ya'll make it hard on a Playa' to stop Haulin'........


----------



## divachyk

Hey nailpolish ladies! Not sure if the Julep Maven deal is one that you must cancel or they will auto ship you items so be on the lookout for that. I didn't read the fine print. I just got all googly eyed over the $4.99 price. I will ensure that I cancel anything remotely resembling a membership after my items ship. Belee dat.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> 
> 
> @chebaby @beautyaddict1913 Ya'll make it hard on a Playa' to stop Haulin'........


 im just saying


----------



## IDareT'sHair

divachyk Hey Stop Hijackin' that DC thread talmbout Cowashing.....


----------



## divachyk

IDareT'sHair - I'm on a roll with cowashing!  I won't do it again. Promise.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *im just saying*


 
chebaby  I think it's _easier_ to leave the Crypts & Da' Bloods than leavin' ya'll PJ's!

Ya'll some skrait up Gangsta's!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

divachyk said:


> @IDareT'sHair - I'm on a roll with cowashing!  I won't do it again. Promise.


 
divachyk  I was lurking at work and was like: ...... Am I in the Wrong Thread?

Glad you are gettin' into it.  I Lurves it!


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby I think it's _easier_ to leave the Crypts & Da' Bloods than leavin' ya'll PJ's!
> 
> Ya'll some skrait up Gangsta's!


 no you didnt lmao
it aint us that keeps you coming back, its them exotical ingredients that come from the amazon monkeys ***


----------



## divachyk

IDareT'sHair - I love it (now that I know what I'm doing).


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> no you didnt lmao
> it aint us that keeps you coming back, its them exotical ingredients that come from the amazon monkeys ***


 
chebaby  All I said was _"I wonder if I could pass up Haulin' BF?"_ 

And you talmbout feelin' sad & left out  And then Beauty got on something else....  Ya'll Make a Playa' Haul.  I tell you...this is a Gang.



divachyk said:


> @IDareT'sHair - I love it (now that I know what I'm doing).


 
divachyk  I know.  It's great!  And when you need that extra umph, you can always use a Cleansing Conditioner or Clarify.  I only use 'poo to basically Neutralize/Chelate or Clarify and that's not often.

If I feel like I have Build-Up, I'll clarify or use ASIAN Cleansing Pudding which usually does the trick.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Okay...So today I got:

Pura Body Naturals chebaby I got you.

From Nature With Love 16 ounce Pumpkin Seed Oil mkd no apparent scent of any kind thank goodness

Avocado Cloud & Mango Cloud from Hairitage Hydrations *she gave me a discount cause I said that one stuff irritated my Scalp/Skin.*

Enso Naturals *16 ounce Sea Buckthorn Daily Conditioner* was missing from Original Order


----------



## Minty

Which company are these Shea Rinse and the Bee Mine bases coming from?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Minty I thought it was Wholesale Supplies (I may be wrong tho') I didn't keep up with Base-Gate.

ETA:  My Pumpkin Seed Oil came today.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Used Up 1 90 ct. Bottle of Nioxin *have 2 90 ct. Back-Ups*
1 DB Pumpkin Seed Exlir *have 1 DB Exlir and 1 bottle of Pure Pumpkin Seed Oil*


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> Okay...So today I got:
> 
> *Pura Body Naturals @**chebaby** I got you.*
> 
> From Nature With Love 16 ounce Pumpkin Seed Oil @mkd no apparent scent of any kind thank goodness
> 
> Avocado Cloud & Mango Cloud from Hairitage Hydrations *she gave me a discount cause I said that one stuff irritated my Scalp/Skin.*
> 
> Enso Naturals *16 ounce Sea Buckthorn Daily Conditioner* was missing from Original Order


 thanx T


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair, i wanted to order some HTN last night but i didnt see paypal on there when they say they take it. and when you try to add something to your cart it adds everything. or am i doing something wrong? im asking you because i know you know that site pretty well lol.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> @IDareT'sHair, i wanted to order some HTN last night but i didnt see paypal on there when they say they take it. and when you try to add something to your cart it adds everything. or am i doing something wrong? *im asking you because i know you know that site pretty well lol*.


 

@chebaby Hush.... 

Okay...Go to "Order All Products" then Scroll Down and then it says: "Prefer Ordering via PayPal" and then you click on that Lank and that's the PayPal Ordering Area.


----------



## chebaby

her site is so stupid lol. seriously why all the words and pictures??? dang, it took me forever to find the paypal thing even after you told me T 
ill order when i get home. i just want the lotion and the leave in.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby  Gurl...I been tellin' you that site is a Hotmess.  

Didn't stop me tho'.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@chebaby Honestly Che, by the time BF rolls around there will be nothing else for us to buy.

I'm jelly that some of 'dem still have them dang Groupons! We to' Our Groupons Up!

I might get a coupla' bottles of HTN. She never has a Sale/Discount tho


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby Gurl...I been tellin' you that site is a Hotmess.
> 
> Didn't stop me tho'.


 hotmess aint even the word.


IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby* Honestly Che, by the time BF rolls around there will be nothing else for us to buy.*
> 
> I'm jelly that some of 'dem still have them dang Groupons! We to' Our Groupons Up!
> 
> I might get a coupla' bottles of HTN. She never has a Sale/Discount tho


 i feel like the bolded now. which is the only reason im even looking at HTN
i migh just get my cj and call it a year thing is i know as soon as i spend my money curlmart with get the darcys transitioning cream in


----------



## Brownie518

Hey, ladies. I'm sitting around doing nothing, been under the weather. My voice sounds horrible so SO said I had to stop talking...LOL! I sound ridiculous. Anyway, I would like to do my hair later tonight so I have it oiled with CoCasta, mustard seed, and hemp seed oils. 

divachyk - thanks for that link, girl. They will give you the option to either skip a shipment or send it to a friend if you like. I can't wait to get my stuff. 

ETA - my Julep stuff shipped already...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby  You know CM will.  That has happened to me before.

IK right now, there is not a thang I need/want.  

I forgot to tell you Hair & Body Boutique gave me a full sized Jar of Camille Rose Shea Body Butter.  I guess they were just tryna' get rid of stuff.  

I looked at my Invoice cause I know I didn't order no Camille Rose Body Butter OR No Camille Rose Products from them (they didn't even have CR listed). 

Er Um...Thank 'Ya.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> Hey, ladies. I'm sitting around doing nothing, been under the weather. My voice sounds horrible so SO said I had to stop talking...LOL! I sound ridiculous. Anyway, *I would like to do my hair later tonight so I have it oiled with CoCasta, mustard seed, and hemp seed oils.*


 
@Brownie518 Hi Ms. B! 

I hope you feel better. 

Girl, I think you got me started on this Oil Kick! I've been killin' some Oils.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby You know CM will. That has happened to me before.
> 
> IK right now, there is not a thang I need/want.
> 
> I forgot to tell you Hair & Body Boutique gave me a full sized Jar of Camille Rose Shea Body Butter. I guess they were just tryna' get rid of stuff.
> 
> I looked at my Invoice cause I know I didn't order no Camille Rose Body Butter OR No Camille Rose Products from them (they didn't even have CR listed).
> 
> Er Um...Thank 'Ya.


 yea they were giving out furll sizes of stuff to get rid of it.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518 Hi Ms. B!
> 
> I hope you feel better.
> 
> *Girl, I think you got me started on this Oil Kick*! I've been killin' some Oils.



Who, me????  Nah, not me!!!! 

The weather has been crazy here today. Windy and stormy. Gearing up for Irene, that heaux.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *yea they were giving out furll sizes of stuff to get rid of it.*


 
chebaby  Girl, I snatched that Invoice to make sure they didn't bill me for it......

That was nice of them tho'.  I hate that they had to go out like that.


----------



## chebaby

ok i have smoothing lotion, smoothing conditioner, daily fix and cccc lite in my curl junkie cart and i might hit pay now. only thing stopping me is that i know curl mart gonna get that lotion as soon as i place my order lol.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> Who, me????  Nah, not me!!!!
> 
> The weather has been crazy here today. Windy and stormy. *Gearing up for Irene, that heaux*.


 
@Brownie518 Lawd Gurl...You Crazy!

I done bought:

Pumpkin Seed
Pequi
Black Cumin Seed

Not to mention those Oil Blends i.e. Cocosta, Avosoya, HTN Oil, DB Peach, Cherry, Watermelon. Enso Serum

Growth Oils: Tiiva, Camille Rose 

Yeah...You started buyin' all them oils and I lost control


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby Girl, I snatched that Invoice to make sure they didn't bill me for it......
> 
> That was nice of them tho'. I hate that they had to go out like that.


 i know right? but on the FB page it says they may get another space in DC by howard university


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *ok i have smoothing lotion, smoothing conditioner, daily fix and cccc lite in my curl junkie cart and i might hit pay now. only thing stopping me is that i know curl mart gonna get that lotion as soon as i place my order lol*.


 
@chebaby Lawd  Is this that Same Ol' Po' Cart from 3 days Ago?  

Shoot! I'm Finna to Hit "Pay Now" for you if you don't gone & hurry up!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> i know right? *but on the FB page it says they may get another space in DC by howard university*


 
chebaby  Keep me posted if they do!  I'll give 'em a Shout Out! 

Hmp. If they do, they gone always be OOS


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> Brownie518  Lawd Gurl...You Crazy!
> 
> I done bought:
> 
> Pumpkin Seed
> Pequi
> Black Cumin Seed
> 
> Not to mention those Oil Blends i.e. Cocosta, Avosoya, HTN Oil, DB Peach, Cherry, Watermelon.
> 
> Growth Oils: Tiiva, Camille Rose
> 
> Yeah...You started buyin' all them oils and I lost control



Hmph...yeah, maybe I did get you started on that! 

Those DB oils are just ! 

I might try the Pequi in a couple months, once I use up some of the oils I have now. I have to go check if I have the Black Cumin...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *Hmph...yeah, maybe I did get you started on that! *
> 
> *Those DB oils are just ! *
> 
> *I might try the Pequi in a couple months, once I use up some of the oils I have now. I have to go check if I have the Black Cumin...*


 
@Brownie518 And Enso's Marshmallow & Moss Serum (I forgot those) 

And yes...You did start that.

That Black Cumin Seed is good. I got that foolin' round with Lita! I wonder what happened to her. She was like msa and the Coconut Oil & Wata'.

Every Post Lita had Black Cumin Seed. So, when I saw it on Clearance at FNWL I hopped on it. That and the Pequi Oil. And the Pumpkin Seed Oil.

Yeah, those DB Oils are All That.


----------



## divachyk

Brownie518 said:


> Hey, ladies. I'm sitting around doing nothing, been under the weather. My voice sounds horrible so SO said I had to stop talking...LOL! I sound ridiculous. Anyway, I would like to do my hair later tonight so I have it oiled with CoCasta, mustard seed, and hemp seed oils.
> 
> @divachyk - thanks for that link, girl. They will give you the option to either skip a shipment or send it to a friend if you like. I can't wait to get my stuff.
> 
> ETA - my Julep stuff shipped already...


Brownie518 - feel better! And how in the devil did your items ship so fast there missy!?!?


----------



## Brownie518

divachyk said:


> Brownie518 - feel better! And how in the devil did your items ship so fast there missy!?!?



divachyk - Thanks!! 

I don't even know!  I'm glad, though. I can't wait to see whats in there. I only did the survey once, though. Maybe I should do one mo'...


----------



## divachyk

Brownie518 - naw, B don't do it. That might be why mine haven't shipped yet.  Cover might have been blown and they not ship me nan thang.  When did you do the survey?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl  Hi Ms. Curly!  I guess you all geared up for the QB Sale tomorrow? 

I'm still thinkin' I might miss that one.

I was driving home from werk today thinking about if I was gone try to get in there!erplexed

I may wait until BF.  I just came from Stashville putting stuff away and it's looking real Ig'nant.  I had it down some-what but it's done blew back up.


----------



## Brownie518

divachyk said:


> Brownie518 - naw, B don't do it. That might be why mine haven't shipped yet.  Cover might have been blown and they not ship me nan thang.  When did you do the survey?






I did mine early this afternoon...


----------



## 13StepsAhead

Hey ladies  just got settled in. I had another interview today then went to grocery store because I was craving a sandwhich (BIGGEST mistake w/ this hurricane warning ). Now I'm checking out some products that I may want to try out. Who makes that avocado cloud ?


----------



## Brownie518

13StepsAhead said:


> Hey ladies  just got settled in. I had another interview today then went to grocery store because I was craving a sandwhich (BIGGEST mistake w/ this hurricane warning ). Now I'm checking out some products that I may want to try out. *Who makes that avocado cloud *?



http://www.etsy.com/listing/74948402/avocado-cloud



ETA: let me go ask for a reserve listiing for some Clouds...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> http://www.etsy.com/listing/74948402/avocado-cloud


 
@Brownie518 Pusha'

Lawd 13 @13StepsAhead Stay Away from Ms. B! She *B* Dangerous.

That should be her Screen Name = BDangerous  (And don't let the Smurfette Fool You)


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> Brownie518  Pusha'
> 
> Lawd 13 13StepsAhead  Stay Away from Ms. B!  She B Dangerous.



Me again????   She asked, I answered...

Pay it forward. You put me on, I put her on. Thats how we do!


----------



## 13StepsAhead

Thanks Brownie518!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518  Hmp.  The Cloud Lady needs some Bigger Jars. 

I'm telling you tho' seriously B, you should try Njoi's Green Tea Hair Creme.

I was wondering if my Discount still work from the Cloud Lady. 

Since she burned up my Neck/Scalp.  That should be a life-time discount.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby Lawd  Is this that Same Ol' Po' Cart from 3 days Ago?
> 
> Shoot! I'm Finna to Hit "Pay Now" for you if you don't gone & hurry up!


  yea its the same cart. i dont know why ive been so hesitant to place orders lately. and ive been using stuff up left and right. i even sold some stuff. i technically i deserve it


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> Brownie518  Hmp.  The Cloud Lady needs some Bigger Jars.
> 
> I'm telling you tho' seriously B, you should try Njoi's Green Tea Hair Creme.
> 
> I was wondering if my Discount still work from the Cloud Lady.
> 
> Since she burned up my Neck/Scalp.  That should be a life-time discount.



My Njoi came the other day.  I haven't tried the Green Tea yet though. Probably after I wash.


----------



## 13StepsAhead

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518 Hmp. *The Cloud Lady needs some Bigger Jars.*
> 
> I'm telling you tho' seriously B, you should try Njoi's Green Tea Hair Creme.
> 
> I was wondering if my Discount still work from the Cloud Lady.
> 
> Since she burned up my Neck/Scalp. That should be a life-time discount.


 
@ the bolded not a bad price, but can a sister get a bigger jar.


----------



## Brownie518

13StepsAhead said:


> @ the bolded not a bad price, but can a sister get a bigger jar.




Yeah, I wouldn't mind a nice tub of that stuff!!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> yea its the same cart. i dont know why ive been so hesitant to place orders lately. and *ive been using stuff up left and right. i even sold some stuff. i technically i deserve it*


 
@chebaby Technically You Do Che! Absolutely!



Brownie518 said:


> My Njoi came the other day.  *I haven't tried the Green Tea yet though. Probably after I wash.*


 
@Brownie518 Hmp. I didn't know you had it?.........



13StepsAhead said:


> @ *the bolded not a bad price, but can a sister get a bigger jar*.


 


Brownie518 said:


> *Yeah, I wouldn't mind a nice tub of that stuff!!! *


 
@13StepsAhead That's what I'm talmbout.

_*wonder if that discount still works*_


----------



## Brownie518

chebaby said:


> yea its the same cart. i dont know why ive been so hesitant to place orders lately. and ive been using stuff up left and right. i even sold some stuff. i *technically i deserve it*




A PJ's mantra....


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *A PJ's mantra....*


 
Brownie518 chebaby  Shol' Is...

Famous Last Words.


----------



## chebaby

what can i say


----------



## Brownie518

I think I'm going to like Pura's Cupuacu butter...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *I think I'm going to like Pura's Cupuacu butter...*


 
Brownie518  I ordered some after I saw the Actual Consistency on a Video.  I think I will too BDangerous  

How does it smell?


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> Brownie518  I ordered some after I saw the Actual Consistency on a Video.  I think I will too BDangerous
> 
> How does it smell?



I got Tahitian Vanilla.....


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> I got Tahitian Vanilla.....


 
Uh Oh! I don't know if I selected a Fragrance? Lemme go look. 

I don't want that Lemongrass oneerplexed  Lawd...I just looked at the Invoice = Lemongrass


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> Uh Oh! I don't know if I selected a Fragrance? Lemme go look.
> 
> I don't want that Lemongrass oneerplexed  Lawd...I just looked at the Invoice = Lemongrass




 Sorry, girl...I got Avocado & Silk in Lemongrass Coconut and it smells really good. Some HV soap also. So maybe you'll like it...


----------



## Brownie518

I need to check my stash, see what I can use up tonight. Maybe an HV PhRinse and an Avocado & Silk? Hopefully something.

My stash might not be as ignant as T's but it ain't cute, neither...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> Sorry, girl...*I got Avocado & Silk in Lemongrass Coconut and it smells really good. Some HV soap also. So maybe you'll like it...*


 
@Brownie518 

I was Hittin' paynowpaynowpaynowpaynow so Fast I didn't pay attention to that area. Lawd...I don't want that.erplexed

I have DB Coconut Lemongrass and it smells good, but I really wanted Tahitian Vanilla  

I can barely even smell that tho'. It's very faint. Which is fine. But it isn't like Jasmine. 

Jasmine know she get busy with dem scents.


----------



## Eisani

Minty check your inbox  I have info to share, but not for the lurkers. *take dat take dat*


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *My stash might not be as ignant as T's but it ain't cute, neither...*


 
Brownie518  Oh But I I know It REALLY IS..... 

Okay Lemme ask SO How Ignant it is and see what He Say.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Eisani said:


> I have info to share, but not for the lurkers. **take dat take dat**


 
Eisani  Gone & Get Down Girl.   Time to cut the Lurkers Off 

How did DD's Hair Consult go?


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> Brownie518  Oh But I I know It REALLY IS.....
> 
> Okay Lemme ask SO How Ignant it is and see what He Say.



 Hmph, I'm not messin with him and my stash!! 

Its actually not that bad. Its actually at the point where I can list my conditioners right off the top of my head...without making a list . Once I started running through all that BFH it got manageable...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I can't wait to hear about everyone's QB Haul's. 

Imma pass it up (I think).erplexed


----------



## Eisani

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Eisani  Gone & Get Down Girl.   Time to cut the Lurkers Off
> 
> How did DD's Hair Consult go?


IDareT'sHair I get tired of stuff being sold out and prices getting jacked up  

Her consult went well. The lady looked at me like I was crazy when I was very specific about what relaxer/products were okay. DD's appt is while I'm at work but the place is close to my job so I'll be dropping in on my lunch hour. I purposely scheduled her at that time. Don't play. I'll bring my own comb like my granny used to-she just don't know .


----------



## Eisani

IDareT'sHair said:


> I can't wait to hear about everyone's QB Haul's.
> 
> Imma pass it up (I think).erplexed


Yea, I'm good on QB. I like, but not staples. Yall diggin Pura like that? For some reason I wasn't impressed with the product listings. Nothing is calling for my monieees right now but Marie Dean. Oh and Botanical Spirits  

I'm getting the itch to color again. Dang I'm fickle. I just want to go back to my auburn color for the fall. Maybe lighten it here and there before doing the auburn...idk.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *Hmph, I'm not messin with him and my stash!! *


 
Brownie518  I didn't think so...  So that let's me know it's still Ignant.

Imma try to chill until BF (for real).  I wish I woulda' gotten more Pura Chocolate DC now, especially since I messed up and got that Lemongrass.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Eisani said:


> @IDareT'sHair I get tired of stuff being sold out and prices getting jacked up
> 
> Her consult went well. The lady looked at me like I was crazy when I was very specific about what relaxer/products were okay. *DD's appt is while I'm at work but the place is close to my job so I'll be dropping in on my lunch hour. I purposely scheduled her at that time. Don't play. I'll bring my own comb like my granny used to-she just don't know* .


 
Eisani  I feel you on the OSS thang.  Not Cool.

Gurl...I feel you, I don't blame you for being all up in that Shop. 

I can't even imagine how crazy/ignant/stupid I would ack now sittin' up in somebody's Salon.


----------



## Eisani

Julep, here I come!

I've been browsing my bookmarked websites to see if anything catches my eye


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> Brownie518  I didn't think so...  So that let's me know it's still Ignant.



 Nah, its no longer got that 'Ignant' status! But he's crazy, he thinks one shampoo and one conditioner is enough!!  If he could, he'd have me workin with a 2n1 shampoo and conditioner.


----------



## mkd

Hey ladies!  I feel like I havent posted in a month of sundays.  My schedule has changed with my little buddy in kindergarten and I go to bed really early.  I am still washing and going every day.  Not tired of it yet.


----------



## Eisani

mkd how is he liking school so far?

OT: Can someone on the east coast send me some Barbancourt? I need Haitian rhum in my life!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Eisani

Ltown and Charz are the big Drankers!  _*j/k ya'll*_

mkd How Cute!

OT:  I came back in here to 'report' the last DB Pumpkin Exlir I used smelled like Cookin' Oil.  

This bottle I just pulled out from Fab smells delicious. 

Like a Warm & Toasty Pumpkin Pie on an Autumn Day.

Hmp. I should e-mail DB about my order.


----------



## mkd

Eisani said:


> mkd how is he liking school so far?
> 
> OT: Can someone on the east coast send me some Barbancourt? I need Haitian rhum in my life!



Eisani, he loves it.  I can't believe my baby is in school, I remember the day i found out was pregnant with him like it was yesterday.  I guess thats how it goes.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I didn't get that Pumpkin Seed Oil directly from DB (Like I thought) I just looked at my DB Account. 

Anyway, it was entirely 'different' than the one I just opened in Consistency & Smell.


----------



## Minty

woo woo. What's up ladies. just stopping by....


----------



## divachyk

Brownie518 said:


> I did mine early this afternoon...


See now, I think I've been got.  robot. has your items shipped?


----------



## robot.

divachyk said:


> See now, I think I've been got.  robot. has your items shipped?



No, why, what happened?

ETA: If they charged my card, oh you better believe they're sending my items.


----------



## 13StepsAhead

Have a great day ladies!


----------



## divachyk

robot. said:


> No, why, what happened?
> 
> ETA: If they charged my card, oh you better believe they're sending my items.


Nothing - yet  Brownie518 items same day shipped but mine did not. Well, my impatient self emailed Julep and was told my items would ship Monday.


----------



## divachyk

Have a great day ladies!!

I didn't keep up with the thread a few days ago so forgive me if this is a duplicate conversation - I'm having second thoughts about the Qhem sale. Do they normally have a sale around Black Friday or Christmas? I might opt to wait if so.


----------



## hannan

divachyk Qhemet usually has a sale on BF too and it's under the same conditions with the 20% off and free shipping with $70+. A couple of us are passing up on this sale believe it or not .


----------



## Charz

IDareT'sHair

lol at me being a big drinker, imma light weight!

One long island icetea and I's tipsy
Two long island iceteas and I's drunk


----------



## bronzebomb

IDareT'sHair - I have purchased some oils (on a whim) and I really like how my hair feels and the shine.  

monoi de tahiti oil
argan oil
wheat germ oil
castor oil
almond oil
hairveda cocasta shikakai oil
jojoba oil
shea butter oil
coconut oil
red pimento oil

Maybe I should just mix them all????


----------



## bronzebomb

Charz said:


> @IDareT'sHair
> 
> lol at me being a big drinker, imma light weight!
> 
> One long island icetea and I's tipsy
> Two long island iceteas and I's drunk


 
Long Island Ice Tea packs a punch.  I had a tropical one last night with watermelon liqka'  and apple vodka @ Loafers.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Hey ladies I've been so busy getting the kids ready for school next week that I've mostly been lurking on my BB.




IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl Hi Ms. Curly! I* guess you all geared up for the QB Sale tomorrow*?
> 
> I'm still thinkin' I might miss that one.
> 
> I was driving home from werk today thinking about if I was gone try to get in there!erplexed
> 
> I may wait until BF. I just came from Stashville putting stuff away and it's looking real Ig'nant. I had it down some-what but it's done blew back up.


 

IDareT'sHair I decided to pass because my stash is also looking Ig'nant  I was gonna post a pic but then I remembered what happened the last time someone did that. Also I still have QB stuff that's untouched from the last sale so I can hold out for the BF sale. I'll see whose having Labor day sales next week.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

bronzebomb said:


> @IDareT'sHair - I have purchased some oils (on a whim) and I really like how my hair feels and the shine.
> 
> monoi de tahiti oil
> argan oil
> wheat germ oil
> castor oil
> almond oil
> hairveda cocasta shikakai oil
> jojoba oil
> shea butter oil
> coconut oil
> *red pimento oil*
> 
> Maybe I should just mix them all????


 

@bronzebomb have you tried this before? I've used the tropical isle oil that contains that and it was no joke, set my scalp on fire.


----------



## bronzebomb

curlyhersheygirl yes - It tingle just a touch...but not fire!


----------



## divachyk

hannan said:


> divachyk Qhemet usually has a sale on BF too and it's under the same conditions with the 20% off and free shipping with $70+. A couple of us are passing up on this sale believe it or not .



hannan - I will sit this one out too. I have plenty other items to use and need to focus on that. My pockets thank me I am sure. 

Sent from my DROIDX


----------



## 13StepsAhead

So what ya'll gettin' from QB? I'm not buyin',but I like seeing the hauls


----------



## Charz

I got 

2x AOHC
2x BRBC
2x of that new butter.


I don't think imma need to buy anything Qhem until 2013


----------



## Brownie518

I made a QB cart up but haven't placed my order yet. I absolutely don't need anything from her. I do love that AOHC though...

I finished up an Avocado & Silk, a Shea Rinse, an Aphogee Green Tea Keratin spray, and an HV Rinse. 

IDareT'sHair - I think I really like the Pura Brazil Loc Oil, too. Nice stuff!


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

bronzebomb said:


> @curlyhersheygirl yes - It tingle just a touch...but not fire!


 
@bronzebomb good to know. I think maybe the combo of that and citrus oil did me in. I may purchase pimento oil and do my own mix in the future.

@Charz nice haul.

Folks went all in on the conditioners; at 12:15pm they were sold out 
I'll haul on BF.


----------



## Ltown

Charz said:


> @IDareT'sHair
> 
> lol at me being a big drinker, imma light weight!
> 
> One long island icetea and I's tipsy
> Two long island iceteas and I's drunk


 


IDareT'sHair said:


> @Eisani
> 
> @Ltown and @Charz are the big Drankers! _*j/k ya'll*_
> 
> @mkd How Cute!
> 
> OT: I came back in here to 'report' the last DB Pumpkin Exlir I used smelled like Cookin' Oil.
> 
> This bottle I just pulled out from Fab smells delicious.
> 
> Like a Warm & Toasty Pumpkin Pie on an Autumn Day.
> 
> Hmp. I should e-mail DB about my order.


 

Hey I'm back got out on earlier flight. I had to look and see if I had earthquake damage, none. I got to catch up on school work since my access to next was limited and go buy water for the storm this weekend. Yall the world is changing is all I got to say, hurricane, tornados, taking us out bitbybit. 

IDareT'sHair, what you talking about Charz and I are drinkers not I  old age has caught up with me, now don't let me confuse @Eisini I get it on but not as much  I'm passing on time-limited sales like qhemet I can't be pressure and operate like that, I need a at least 2 days to week to order. I'm well stocked, I really don't have anything marked for summer, fall or winter so I guess I don't know what will/not work and will just wing it.


----------



## Minty

What in the world! SOLD OUT in an hour! C'mon son.


----------



## 13StepsAhead

Ltown said:


> Hey I'm back got out on earlier flight. I had to look and see if I had earthquake damage, none. I got to catch up on school work since my access to next was limited and go buy water for the storm this weekend. *Yall the world is changing is all I got to say, hurricane, tornados, taking us out bitbybit. *
> 
> @IDareT'sHair, what you talking about @Charz and I are drinkers not I  old age has caught up with me, now don't let me confuse @Eisini I get it on but not as much I'm passing on time-limited sales like qhemet I can't be pressure and operate like that, I need a at least 2 days to week to order. I'm well stocked, I really don't have anything marked for summer, fall or winter so I guess I don't know what will/not work and will just wing it.


----------



## 13StepsAhead

Minty all dem' PJs left behind was that po' Tea Tree & Grapeseed Pomade


----------



## Minty

QB should have been better at stocking than that. I wasn't gonna sit by my comp. for no QB. Anyhoo.....what's up ladies. I went to the grocery, of course water was gone, bread was almost gone, but we did our normal shopping alright. 

We are in a flood zone so says the map.


----------



## bronzebomb

I'm glad I got all I needed on the last sale...cuz gone in 30 minutes is too much pressure.  I've been trying to get one of those HP Touch Pads for $99.  I guess, I'm back to the iPad.


----------



## SimJam

oh crap ... i forgot u all are an hour ahead of Jamaica ... everything sold out.

pissed

ETA: and the times also got me confused ....


----------



## divachyk

Glad all is well Ltown - I live in an hurricane alley and it's so stressful. The dh is a firefighter and he can never evac with me. Hate this time of year but the season is upon us. 

Minty - I hate those sales where you have to be preset within the first few minutes or it's sold out. I'm salty that I missed the HP Touchpad for $100 earlier this week. Didn't know about it until after they were sold out.  I have an ipad but hey, can't pass up on a deal.

At 11:30, I made a QB cart and the discount ($6) basically covered my shipping. I would have been out of $30 for burdock root and moringa tea. With that, I said, meh I'll wait.


----------



## Ltown

@divachyk, oh right you do live in the alley. Be safe! you must be a teckie because the ipad has been a total failure for me because I needed a laptop to at least do my homework this week. I didn't do my research on that buy, no microsoft, or pdf. I don't read online for any long period of time so ebooks, are not for me. I do enough reading at work online is probably why my glasses need update every 6 months. I definately will be buying a laptop during BF or before my next travel.


----------



## Minty

WHAT! HP for $100? I didn't even know about it.


----------



## divachyk

@Minty - (with attitude in my voice) oh I knew about it, but after the fact. @Ltown, I must admit I use my ipad for fun and games. I travel for work and just use it to pass time away while on the road. I THOUGHT I would use it for grading papers and stuff but ITA with you that it's a bit of pain for true work productivity purposes.


----------



## mkd

IDareT'sHair, your dew shipped today!


----------



## robot.

I want a BRBC and that's it, so I wouldn't be eligible for the discount. I'll hold off for another sale or when I really need/want it.


----------



## Eisani

Why is everyone so hair depressed?? Do what makes you happy! Iont unnastand. 

Hey ladies!


----------



## Minty

I'm with you Eisani...certainly wouldn't express my hair's displeasure in an open thread like that. Chicks is too random. Oh no. 

Need to henna this weekend. I want to color a light brown but that's just my boredom setting in - won't do it.  Henna and follow up with something already open. Need to go see.


----------



## robot.

Well, if worse comes to worse on this storm, my Pura and weave hair is supposed to arrive today. 

ETA: So far I don't like the Pura.  This is not a "milk" or a "lotion." I expected something much thinner. Sigh. I suppose I could dilute it myself, but still.

ETA2: The consistency between my fingers isn't bad, I'm sure I'll like the performance though. The lotion seems a bit thick though, especially for a pump bottle since the product is too thick to move around. Like when you have to move your straw around to get the rest of the slurpee. 

ETA3: I used my brother as a test dummy. I like the consistency now, lol. It's nice once I work it in my hands.


----------



## chebaby

Eisani said:


> *Why is everyone so hair depressed?? Do what makes you happy! Iont unnastand. *
> 
> Hey ladies!


 so ya feel me then? i just dont get it. 

anyway yall tell me why i went ahead and made my curl mart order with some carols daughter and curl junkie after i been holding out for some day and why NOW curlmart has 15% off curl junkie

i ended up getting cd olive oil infusion set, cd hair balm, cj smoothing lotion and cd cccc lite.

i ordered some earring a few days ago from ivycharlane from youtube and just got them today. they are beautiful. they look so expensive and well done. not cheap like those thread earring you be seeing around.


----------



## BrownBetty

Hi!

Cut off 2 inches and dyed the hair black.

I don't hate my hair that much now, just a mild dislike.

The KCKT rocks on wet hair, waiting to see how it dries.

My stash is anemic.  I was looking for a rinse out conditioner and had none.  I have a teaspoon of Kenra con left, so sad.


----------



## chebaby

my curlmart order just shipped.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby I Hope you were able to take advantage of CM's 15%.  I have a CJ Cart Locked & Loaded.   Don't know if Imma pull the Trigga' yet tho'.  Also, I mailed your lotion.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Something's wrong with my Backspace.erplexed  I must really be hard on a key-board.  Anyway I'm in the process of doing my Hair.  Just finished cowashing.  Will rinse and steam in a bit


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Oh yeah, I had a QB Cart Filled today, but backed everything out.  I can wait.erplexed


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby I Hope you were able to take advantage of CM's 15%. I have a CJ Cart Locked & Loaded. Don't know if Imma pull the Trigga' yet tho'. Also, *I mailed your lotion*.


 thanx T.
no i couldnt take advantage of the 15% off. i placed my order last night and it shipped today.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

That burns me up that you missed that 15%  I don't know what do about my backspace key?  It's aggravating.erplexed


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> That burns me up that you missed that 15% I don't know what do about my backspace key? It's aggravating.erplexed


 girl and i held on to that cart for so long. i knew either i was gonna get my stuff and then they would have a sale or the darcys would be back in stock they tryna be real funny lol.


----------



## 13StepsAhead

evening ladies  Since I may not be going anywhere this weekend I'm trying to figure out what I'll do to my hair.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> girl and i held on to that cart for so long. *i knew either i was gonna get my stuff and then they would have a sale or the darcys would be back in stock* they tryna be real funny lol.


chebaby  Girl, I don't know what's wrong with my keyboard (again). Anyway, I'm not getting anything from CM.  They Just Rotten (for that).


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby Girl, I don't know what's wrong with my keyboard (again). Anyway, I'm not getting anything from CM. They Just Rotten (for that).


 you hard on keyboards like im hard on cars we just a coupla of hard women


----------



## IDareT'sHair

13StepsAhead  Hey 13!  Any Clue what might be wrong with my Backspace?  Lemme go rinse this Tigi Out and Steam.  Who's A Teckie Here?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *you hard on keyboards like im hard on cars we just a coupla of hard women*


 chebaby I guess since we Hard on 'products' we just HARD on Errthang.....


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby I guess since we Hard on 'products' we just HARD on Errthang.....


 on ERRTHANG its ok, we cant help it lol.

aye, let me know when you start using your curl junkie. imma send you a smoothing lotion. its amazing for detangling. and i have a few bottles


----------



## Minty

I might have to do that again POW!


----------



## 13StepsAhead

IDareT'sHair said:


> @13StepsAhead Hey 13! *Any Clue what might be wrong with my Backspace?* Lemme go rinse this Tigi Out and Steam. Who's A Teckie Here?


 
IDareT'sHair girl I wish I could help, but I'm no good with fixin PC's


----------



## Minty

IDareT'sHair - your backspace most likely has something beneath the key. Try using a can of air with the nozzle to remove the debris. Wouldn't suggest lifting the key cover though, you may not be able to snap it back on.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

mkd said:


> @IDareT'sHair, your dew shipped today!


mkd  Thanks Lady!  I'll be on the Look-out.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Minty said:


> @IDareT'sHair - your backspace most likely has something beneath the key. *Try using a can of air with the nozzle to remove the debris. Wouldn't suggest lifting the key cover though, you may not be able to snap it back on.*


I'll stop in Staples tomorrow & pick up a Can. Not sure where else I can get stuff like thaterplexed @Minty Thanks I was thinking about that earlier I wish I knew I woulda' brought home a Can from Werk (Stop Ya'll...I woulda' took it back Monday).....


----------



## Minty

yup, Staples or work.

well I'm done till BF. This has definitely not been a haul session though I'm still working on getting these boxes and these liter bottles down.  

Off to get BKT 

....okay a review -

Revita from DS Laboratories - This is a growth/DHT/Hair loss shampoo. It is pricey for 6oz $27+/- but it is the most active product I've seen. There are others but this one works on the epidermis, and on the cellular level. 

It's the only poo I've used recently about every 4 days - it is all my dry hair can handle, but it definitely helps other products like Minoxidil work more effectively. 

Now in comparison to my first love Nexxus Vitatress, this is not as moisturizing as NV on the strands. It does leave the scalp cleaner, but not skin tight. 

The last wash I pp w/a HOT (castor/apricot/eucalyptus eo) and did two shampoos with Revita. First wash left on the scalp 2 mins, second wash for 5 mins. The hair wasn't dried out.

Another time I added MSM to the shampoo and the results were great on my NG. 

Because this is super concentrated, I dilute this poo 4:1 and put it in a color applicator bottle for easier application. In addition, it does come in a liter size for $58 so there is a significant savings over the 6oz. 

I haven't used it long enough to see real results but I suggest it.  

***

In addition their conditioner Revita.COR is excellent. It is also for hair growth, etc. and is equally as pricey but the liter bottle is comparable to buying a liter of other salon end brands. It gives great slip although its a scalp conditioner & good detangling even while using sparingly.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Steaming with EN's.  Wondering what/if I'll get during their Labor Day Sale (if anything).  I wanna do a mini Pura Body Haul before the Sale ends.  I'll hafta' see how Enso's prices are before I make my decision.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> I'll stop in Staples tomorrow & pick up a Can. Not sure where else I can get stuff like thaterplexed @Minty Thanks I was thinking about that earlier I wish I knew I woulda' brought home a Can from Werk (*Stop Ya'll...I woulda' took it back Monday*).....


 suuuuuuurrrrrrreeeeee you would have


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *suuuuuuurrrrrrreeeeee you would have*


 chebaby  I know right.....


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Welp. I made up a Fake Pura Cart and A CJ/CM Cart. So far, nothing is callin' my name, so I'll wait. I should make up an Enso Cart just for fun too.


----------



## Minty

You can get the liter bottle here t/hickerhair/com


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Minty  I'm glad you are having good results with this Product.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebabby hannan  In my CM Cart I had:  2 Daily Fix Cleansers, 1 Smoothing Lotion and 1 Argan & Olive.  (Most of which I already have) except for that Dang Smoothing Lotion.


----------



## Brownie518

Hello, all!! Just came in from a day out with my niece and mother. Traffic was terrible with all these folks preparing for that mutha*&*&* Irene. 

I used the Pura cupuacu hair butter earlier and so far so good.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> Hello, all!! Just came in from a day out with my niece and mother. Traffic was terrible with all these folks *preparing for that mutha*&*&* Irene.*
> 
> I used the Pura cupuacu hair butter earlier and so far so good.


 Brownie518 Girl....You Been Cussin' Irene out ever since she said she was coming through  Can't wait until my Butta comes although it's Lemongrass


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> Brownie518 Girl....You Been Cussin' Irene out ever since she said she was coming through  Can't wait until my Butta comes although it's Lemongrass



I really think you'll like the butter!  The consistency is like a solid oil, if you know what I mean. Very smooth, nice. 
Oh, and I went back to Qhemet earlier but decided not to get anything at all. I just couldn't be bothered. *shrug*


----------



## mkd

My Internet is tripping.  Its so annoying.  

chebaby, I like ivycharlaine.  Her hair is sooooooo beautiful.


----------



## chebaby

mkd said:


> My Internet is tripping. Its so annoying.
> 
> @chebaby, I like ivycharlaine. Her hair is sooooooo beautiful.


 i agree her hair is beautiufl. and i like her personality.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518  After I decided 'not' to get anything (at work) I went back in and it said everything was OOS?  Originally I had 3 of those Moringa DC'ers in my cart.  Do you think you'll do another Pura Haul before the Sale Ends?


----------



## chebaby

Brownie518 said:


> Hello, all!! Just came in from a day out with my niece and mother. Traffic was terrible with all these folks preparing *for that mutha*&*&* Irene*.
> 
> I used the Pura cupuacu hair butter earlier and so far so good.


 i feel the same way. but im more afraid than anything else.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby Brownie518  Hmp.  Irene ain't thinkin' 'bout Ya'll.  She gone do what she do.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby @Brownie518 Hmp. Irene ain't thinkin' 'bout Ya'll. She gone do what she do.


 she betta go on with her b!tch arse


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> Brownie518  After I decided 'not' to get anything (at work) I went back in and it said everything was OOS?  Originally I had 3 of those Moringa DC'ers in my cart. * Do you think you'll do another Pura Haul before the Sale Ends*?



I was actually thinking about it. I'd get one more Cupuacu and one more Loc Oil. I really like how that oil made my hair feel. I wouldn't mind trying her body butter either but she's not sure when that will be back in stock.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby Brownie518  Lawd Po' Irene.  Ya'll really turning her out.


----------



## Brownie518

chebaby said:


> i feel the same way. but im more afraid than anything else.



Yeah, we are not used to this kind of mess here in NY.  They are talking about how they will probably have to close the bridges with the high winds and I will be across the river at work!  SO is buggin'. I'm glad I have family that live closer to my job than I do.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> I was actually thinking about it. *I'd get one more Cupuacu and one more Loc Oil. I really like how that oil made my hair feel*. I wouldn't mind trying her body butter either but she's not sure when that will be back in stock.


 Brownie518  Did you get any Chocolate Mask?  I'd like to get another Sapote Lotion, a Murmuru Lotion, another Loc Oil (cause of your review) and another Sapote Oil.


----------



## Brownie518

chebaby said:


> she betta go on with her b!tch arse


----------



## chebaby

Brownie518 said:


> Yeah, we are not used to this kind of mess here in NY.  They are talking about how they will probably have to close the bridges with the high winds and I will be across the river at work!  SO is buggin'. I'm glad I have family that live closer to my job than I do.


 so you are going in to work???

i have family in NY but havent heard from them regarding the hurricane. but they sure were calling after the earthquake. maybe they arent worried.


----------



## chebaby

my mom said they should name the next hurricane, hurrican sweet thang shes a hoot.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> Brownie518  Did you get any Chocolate Mask?  I'd like to get another Sapote Lotion, a Murmuru Lotion, another Loc Oil (cause of your review) and another Sapote Oil.



No, I didn't get that Chocolate mask.I was thinking about it. Maybe next order...



chebaby said:


> so you are going in to work???
> 
> i have family in NY but havent heard from them regarding the hurricane. but they sure were calling after the earthquake. maybe they arent worried.



I think its mostly going to be a s**tload of rain and high winds, which is bad enough. I'm going in on Saturday and hopefully will make it home on Sunday morning.  I don't know about Sunday, though. Thats when its supposed to be real ugly, from 8am -3pm.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair - hey, what do you use from Tiiva?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518 Lurves the Green Tea Leave-In, the Growth Oil (now that it don't stank) and the Capucua Mask. But, I would wait until it's on Sale. I'm not too sure if I'd buy it at Regular Price tho'. I needs My Discount.  It's not like they got alot of Products....


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> Brownie518  Lurves the Green Tea Leave-In, the Growth Oil (now that it don't stank) and the Capucua Mask.  But, I would wait until it's on Sale.*  I'm not too sure if I'd buy it at Regular Price tho'.  I needs My Discount*.



@  bolded -


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518  No, honestly, they are very nice products.  I Love them.  But, I personally, still think they are a little 'pricey' for a Start Up.  Just my own Opinion tho'.  That 8 ounce DCer is like $14.50.  IMO That's High.  But with 30% off, it's do-able.


----------



## Eisani

IDareT'sHair said:


> chebabby hannan  In my CM Cart I had:  2 Daily Fix Cleansers, 1 Smoothing Lotion and 1 Argan & Olive.  (Most of which I already have) except for that Dang Smoothing Lotion.



If you have two daily fix in your cart, u may as well go to the cj site and get 32 oz. they have good shipping rates right now too...like flat rate  just sayin.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair, did you see my earlier post? i said i was gonna give you a smoothing lotion so dont get it. i have a few of them already.


----------



## chebaby

Eisani said:


> If you have two daily fix in your cart, u may as well go to the cj site and get 32 oz. they have good shipping rates right now too...like flat rate  just sayin.


 i agree to just go on and get the 32oz if you gonna get more than 1 12oz.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby Eisani  Thanks Ladies.  I ain't gettin' none. chebaby  Che, no that's okay.  I know you love that.  And I have alot of other stuff to use.  Keep that Girl.  But thanks for thinking of me.  No, You Hold on to that.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby @Eisani Thanks Ladies. I ain't gettin' none. @chebaby Che, no that's okay. I know you love that. And I have alot of other stuff to use. Keep that Girl. But thanks for thinking of me. No, You Hold on to that.


 you sure, you know i have like a hunnet bottles on hand and one on the way imma send it to you anyway. i know you will fall in love with it.


hey do any of yall eat tofu? im thinking about trying it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *you sure, you know i have like a hunnet bottles on hand and one on the way imma send it to you anyway. i know you will fall in love with it.*


 chebaby  Don't do that Che.  If You Do..Imma Send it Back!  That's one of your _Staples_ and you run through those products F-A-S-T!  Keep it.  I'm good.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby Don't do that Che. *If You Do..Imma Send it Back!* That's one of your _Staples_ and you run through those products F-A-S-T! Keep it. I'm good.


  ok i guess i betta keep it then

i though oyin was gonna have the berry flavor bsp Next Week??? i checked the site and it was up today and its sold out


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@chebaby I got some e-mail from Oyin talmbout Irene. Lawd...That Chile ain't even got here yet and they already talmbout her.     Errbody cussin' out Po' Irenes


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby  That Purabody Murmuru is nice.  I'm liking the way my hair feels.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby I got some e-mail from Oyin talmbout Irene. Lawd...That Chile ain't even got here yet and they already talmbout her.    Errbody cussin' out Po' Irenes


 Irene tryna shut stuff down and dont no body like that lol. she making threats of blowing in people's windows, cutting off the power, she betta make like a baby daddy and get gone


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby That Purabody Murmuru is nice. I'm liking the way my hair feels.


 dont tell me that T now imma be stalking the site until the 15th


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *Irene tryna shut stuff down and dont no body like that lol. she making threats of blowing in people's windows, cutting off the power, she betta make like a baby daddy and get gone*


chebaby  Girl...Irene Chillin'.  Finna get her Swirl On!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> dont tell me that T now imma be stalking the site until the 15th


 chebaby  Don't worry about it.  I got you.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby Don't worry about it. I got you.


  thanx T. im gonna be a pj forever messing around with you


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> thanx T. *im gonna be a pj forever messing around with you*


 chebaby  Lawd....  No You Didn't! ......  You a Mess.  btw: Any word from Big'Un?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My Jasmine Shipped Tuesday (according to Jasmine via Esty). I got 3 Hibiscus in Fall Scents.  So it should be here.  I didn't check my mail today


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby Lawd.... No You Didn't! ...... You a Mess. btw: *Any word from Big'Un?*


 yea lol. he said he feels like i abandoned him i was like dude, we havent talked in 3 days, thats not that long sheesh.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> yea lol. *he said he feels like i abandoned him i was like dude, we havent talked in 3 days, thats not that long sheesh*.


chebaby  Hmp.  He sound like he gone be hard to get rid of...  You shoulda' told him to go have a Donut


----------



## divachyk

I should use up my Enso Blue Malva, Enso Aloe Marshmallow and SDH Whip My Hair cleansing cream over the next few days. I hit the gym today. What a great excuse to cowash. Will try HV Moist Pro 24/7. Will DC with Jasmine's on Sunday. I'm working this stash over. 

Hey @IDareT'sHair - I have been enjoying the Enso (oops ETA, meant Tiiva) growth oil (or whatever it's called).


----------



## divachyk

Anyone up in here think the Pibbs is worth it? Man, that's a lot of flow to drop on a dog-gone dryer.

IDareT'sHair - clawd hamercy - got the Oyin email also.


----------



## chebaby

Lawd the power done went off and lights started blinking. I need to take my behind home cause I don't like this crap. This exactly what always happens in the scary movies.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@chebaby Hush Che! Irene gone get you @divachyk Yeah...I'm enjoying that Oil too.


----------



## chebaby

Lol T I swear I was thinking "Irene ain't here yet, why the power out?" lol. I can't stand the unexpected. I almost peed myself when the lights went off. Ain't that how them WP in the scary movies get got when the lights go off lol.


----------



## divachyk

Hey Hurricane Irene ladies, I know exactly how you feel. FL gets hit up often. Power outages are the worst. We invested in a generator and a window A/C unit for those times. Stock up on water, batteries, canned items and gas your cars up. I'm sure Walmart and gas stations are a mad house.


----------



## beautyaddict1913

Hello ladies, I am praying that the hurricane weakens as it hits landfall or turns around all together! We are ALWAYS effected by hurricanes - the world must be dun tilted on its axis cuz the East Coast is having earthquakes and hurricanes and the south is having drouts and wildfires...smh....the earthquake is messing up our hauling...the spirit of the haul hit me this morning...i went to Target & Ross tonight and bought a bunch of stuff but I am afraid to order hair stuff online this weekend bcuz I knx most vendors are on the east coast...but right now im debating between SSI & BFH!


----------



## Ltown

Minty said:


> yup, Staples or work.
> 
> well I'm done till BF. This has definitely not been a haul session though I'm still working on getting these boxes and these liter bottles down.
> 
> Off to get BKT
> 
> ....okay a review -
> 
> Revita from DS Laboratories - This is a growth/DHT/Hair loss shampoo. It is pricey for 6oz $27+/- but it is the most active product I've seen. There are others but this one works on the epidermis, and on the cellular level.
> 
> It's the only poo I've used recently about every 4 days - it is all my dry hair can handle, but it definitely helps other products like Minoxidil work more
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> effectively.
> 
> Now in comparison to my first love Nexxus Vitatress, this is not as moisturizing as NV on the strands. It does leave the scalp cleaner, but not skin tight.
> 
> The last wash I pp w/a HOT (castor/apricot/eucalyptus eo) and did two shampoos with Revita. First wash left on the scalp 2 mins, second wash for 5 mins. The hair wasn't dried out.
> 
> Another time I added MSM to the shampoo and the results were great on my NG.
> 
> Because this is super concentrated, I dilute this poo 4:1 and put it in a color applicator bottle for easier application. In addition, it does come in a liter si
> for $58 so there is a significant savings over the 6oz.
> 
> I haven't used it long enough to see real results but
> 
> In addition their conditioner Revita.COR is excellent. It is also for hair growth, etc. and is equally as pricey but the liter bottle is comparable to buying a liter of other salon end brands. It gives great slip although its a scalp conditioner & good detangling even while using sparingly.











Minty,  thanks for the tag!  did you have some hair loss or are you using this for prevention?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> Lol T I swear I was thinking "Irene ain't here yet, why the power out?" lol. I can't stand the unexpected. *I almost peed myself when the lights went off*. Ain't that how them WP in the scary movies get got when the lights go off lol.


 chebaby ..You Been Hanging out with Brownie's Coworker to much!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Mernin' Ladies....Hi Ltown we look like the only 2 up! I'm suppose to be cleaning.  My little nephew & neice are spending the night.   Lawd knows I don't feel like being bothered with no chillrens.


----------



## bronzebomb

divachyk said:


> Hey Hurricane Irene ladies, I know exactly how you feel. FL gets hit up often. Power outages are the worst. We invested in a generator and a window A/C unit for those times. Stock up on water, batteries, canned items and gas your cars up. I'm sure Walmart and gas stations are a mad house.


 
I am from South Florida and this is mild.  We are only going to get a little rain and wind and they are shutting down Maryland!  State of Emergency!  Ain't no bread, ain't no water, ain't no milk!  In Florida we know to clean the bath tub bleach and fill it with water!  I hate Spam, but I got a can or two on the shelf!

Is Charz the only one to get Qhemet?  Congrats!  I went on the site, but didn't order.  I have 1 of everything...I think I am good until November.

I am going to try to get some of that Oyin Sugar Berry today.  That's if the police don't block of the streets in preparation for Irene.


----------



## Eisani

bronzebomb hate to sound ignorant but I aint nowhere near a hurricane zone- whats the water in the tub for, bathing?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

bronzebomb  We looked at the Berry Sugar last night and it was OOS?  So, are you going directly to Oyin to get it?erplexed


----------



## Charz

^ bathing and flushing the toliet.


----------



## bronzebomb

Eisani 


Eisani said:


> @bronzebomb hate to sound ignorant but I aint nowhere near a hurricane zone- whats the water in the tub for, bathing?


 
it's for everything.  drink, cook, flush the toilet, dogs water bowl, wash up.  In the event pipes burst or water is not readily available you have water.

IDareT'sHair


IDareT'sHair said:


> @bronzebomb We looked at the Berry Sugar last night and it was OOS? So, are you going directly to Oyin to get it?erplexed


 
Yes, I'm going today.


----------



## SimJam

Eisani said:


> @bronzebomb hate to sound ignorant but I aint nowhere near a hurricane zone- whats the water in the tub for, bathing?


 
Eisani its for everything, exept drinking ---- so for washing dishes, for the pets, like an inside well LOL

I remember one hurricane after mommy filled the bath with water, my sister and I made it into a huge cup-o chocolate by pouring a while tin of Milo (like nestle quick) in it.  um our a$$es were grass for that


----------



## bronzebomb

SimJam said:


> @Eisani its for everything, exept drinking ---- so for washing dishes, for the pets, like an inside well LOL
> 
> I remember one hurricane after mommy filled the bath with water, my sister and I made it into a huge cup-o chocolate by pouring a while tin of Milo (like nestle quick) in it.  um our a$$es were grass for that


 
Now that I think of it...it's not to drink...Our doberman kept taking a drink from it!  LOL!  Girl, I never took a drink...but it's there for you to sip


----------



## Ltown

Good morning ladies!  IDareT'sHair, i have so much to do.  The good thing about being away from work is not being there but when you are out of town, after earth quake and before Irene not too exciting to rush around to fight the crowd.  I'm inland so the most we will get is alot of rain/wind.  

I have some friends that thought they we having heart attack during the quake, i just thought it was a generator problem.  

I cowash hair with hv moist, thanks T,  cowashing is something to get use to it feels waxy but i know its better for my hair right now.  I tried aubrey blue algae poo last week, it was so stripping dry won't use it ever.   I'm good on products until BF, waiting for my claudie and thats it.  I think we need to pair up on these time limited sales and just paypal each other, some of you are vets on getting products before sales its.  I'm not lazy just suggesting because it too time consuming and i can't do it at work anymore
different job.  Heck Charz got her qhem could of hooked another sister 
up.   It don't make since to have these sale and everyone can't get something, to run out   its not like qhem is new to this game she knows that people want to order make more da#¥*   I didn't want any just speaking for others.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Good morning ladies you can hear a pin drop on my street; everyone is at the stores preparing for Irene. I hope it weakens by the time it gets here.

SimJam you reminded me about my childhood with that Milo reference. My grandmother would give us cold Milo and vanilla cookies every afternoon.


----------



## natura87

Cowashed with Tresemme Naturals last niht and DC's with SM Purifucation Masque.  I used SM DTM as a leave in and I put my hair in braids overnight. I will probably wear it in a braidout puff. I start my new job Monday. So i will have to devise some plan of attack fr my hair because I will have less time to do my hair and the styles will have to hold up.


----------



## natura87

Hope all y'all in the eye of the storm stay safe. I'm out of the line of fire by quite a bit but I have friends that are and my brother is in Boston.


----------



## 13StepsAhead

hey ladies  nothing much going on over here.


----------



## Eisani

curlyhersheygirl  we keep Milo in the pantry. DD loves it with cookies as a snack.

ETA cowashed with WRTC og formula then used donna marie miracurl detangler/leave-in and curl gel on my WnG. Idk where I keep finding this donna marie lol!


----------



## robot.

I wanna go to the store for some chips but I bet it's filled with people going crazy. I just want some snacks!

I wish I knew how to do my own installs, this would be a great weekend for that.


----------



## Ltown

Well Irene has started raining! Be safe ladies and stay home.


----------



## bronzebomb

I guess I won't be going to Oyin today!


----------



## chebaby

hello all. its raining now and the wind has picked up but i still have my windows open cause it feels good

i should do my hair today but then i wont have anything to do tomorrow. part pf me wants to try something different and blow out my hair and then twist it. but i dont know. im lazy lol.


----------



## chebaby

bronzebomb, the berry bsp is back on the site. i placed an order. i hope you get it since you wont make it to the store.


----------



## bronzebomb

chebaby - I just purchased it online too!  It's too much of a hassle to drive to get it.


----------



## chebaby

im glad you got it. i just ordered 1 bsp and 1 whipped pudding. i should have gotten another honey hemp.


----------



## bronzebomb

chebaby said:


> im glad you got it. i just ordered 1 bsp and 1 whipped pudding. i should have gotten another honey hemp.


 

 yep!  you are a junkie!  I didn't need it!  Just as I don't need the AfroVeda stuff either... I see a few folks trying to get rid of their AV stuff.

I thought that by the time I drive to charles street, I have paid for $5 worth gas, I might as well have it shipped to me.


----------



## natura87

I think I might have a problem. I dunno if I have breakage on my temples or if that area is never gonna grow along with the rest of my head. I will have to tone down on the puffs, becuase if it is breakage on both sides that has to be the culprit.


----------



## Eisani

My hair is now fully dry and my wng is FLAWLESS!  The dew point must be right on for the products I used. I have such a love/hate relationship with Donna Marie. *sends a text to my hbff*


----------



## 13StepsAhead

so I finally decided to get on the ball with my hair so I won't have to do it tomorrow. I detangled w/ aloe gel mixed with oil and now I'm doing a clay treatment with Terresentials.
I may use the last of this Tiiva today as my DCer, but not sure yet. Stay safe ladies!!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Hey Diva's!  My Jasmine Hibiscus came.  Nice scents.  Can't wait to use them.  Haven't caught up on Irene.erplexed  Guess I need to check up on her 'whereabouts'.  Nice and Sunny here.  The perfect day.  Will look on Oyin's Site but I don't have much use for Pomade. so I prolly won't get it.  AV Ginger Pomade is more like a Butter/Creme than a Pomade.


----------



## 13StepsAhead

Hey [email protected]IDareT'sHair

DCing with Tiiva and my oil mix. That darn container of Tiiva lasts longer than I thought and I was being heavy handed. Nice to know someone can potentially get 6 (maybe more) uses out of that product.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

13StepsAhead  Afternoon 13!  I'm glad the Conditioner is lasting for 6 conditioner.  I really like it even if it is lightweight, it's just something about it.  I got that Can of Air Spray stuff from Staples, but it didn't do any good.  My keys are still stuck on me.


----------



## chebaby

hey ladies
today is a nice day to be stuck in the house. i steamed my moms hair with kbb hair maks(used it up, have 1 back up) then i steamed my hair with cj deep fix then shampooed with cd black vanilla then conditioned and detangled with shea moisture black soap conditioner. i actually like it. thats surprising because i havent had much luck with shea moisture.
looks like im about to make another gel sale on NC.com.

my hair is drying in a towel right now and then i plan on putting in some twists with dew and shine and define.


----------



## Minty

Ltown said:


> Minty,  thanks for the tag!  did you have some hair loss or are you using this for prevention?



Ltown I suffered severe relaxer burning in 2007. Before that I got traction alopecia and lost almost an inch of my hairline from a braider *All I saw were white bulbs!*

I'm thankful and grateful - I recovered from BOTH. My hairline recovered completely. I've still some thinning at my temples but that's from stress. Thinning hair runs in my family though so I do keep that in mind.

This past year I've just changed my focus to scalp care.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

How Are the Rest of you Ladies Changing Your Focus?  Speaking of Minty change.  I think Imma change mine to proper detangling.  Detangle. Detangle. Detangle.  I hate having 'Limited' access to my keyboard.


----------



## robot.

I don't deserve my ma, you guys.  

She just called me, bored at work, to have a cute, casual conversation about grocery shopping, how my night went, how they want her to work overtime at work... all in the midst of Hurricane Come on, Irene! For more than nine minutes! 

She's soooo cute!


----------



## Minty

Yea IDareT'sHair, that's been apart of my focus too - proper detangling. It takes a long time, but so far so good.


----------



## robot.

Oh! And she had the nerve to tell me she bought me some snacks because she knew I was worried!

So, at this point I'm like  

Then she says... "but not the kind you like."


----------



## chebaby

moms are so cute robot.

im am so in love with my hair. it is growing so much. and i love that when i do decide to protective style in twists it only takes me 30 minutes to twist my whole head im in love

these twists probably wont last too long though. yall know how i do


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby  Good You Feeling some love for your Hair!  Great products + Great Technique = Great Hair


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> How Are the Rest of you Ladies Changing Your Focus? Speaking of @Minty change. I think Imma change mine to proper detangling. Detangle. Detangle. Detangle. I hate having 'Limited' access to my keyboard.


 
My focus is maintaining moisture year round as well as detangling better. This summer I did much better than last year, when I lost alot of hair due to dryness and bad detangling .


----------



## Minty

curlyhersheygirl said:


> My focus is maintaining moisture year round as well as detangling better. This summer I did much better than last year, when I lost alot of hair due to *dryness and bad detangling* .



a recipe for disaster.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Minty said:


> a recipe for disaster.


 
It sure was but I now know what my hair needs so now I'm seeing the difference.


----------



## Shay72

Whew it has been a busy & eventful week. Squeezed in a full hair day today. Only need to detangle. Trying to use my huetiful facial attachment today too. Trying to get it all done in case I lose power. I am on staycation for two weeks .


----------



## chebaby

its quiet around here. i thought everyone would be on to pass some time from irene lol.

ive just been watching youtube videos cause im somewhat bored.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> My focus is maintaining moisture year round as well as detangling better. This summer *I did much better than last year, when I lost alot of hair due to dryness and bad detangling *.


 


Minty said:


> *a recipe for disaster*.


 


curlyhersheygirl said:


> It sure was *but I now know what my hair needs so now I'm seeing the difference.*


 curlyhersheygirl Minty  I still stuggle with Detangling.  Knots, Tangles etc...mostly deep into a stretch.  It's a Nightmare.  I'm better than I use to be tho'.  Detangling on Wet Hair, using a Detangling Spritz and my Double Row Denman D-24 Detangling Comb has really helped alot.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *its quiet around here*. i thought everyone would be on to pass some time from irene lol.
> 
> ive just been watching youtube videos cause im somewhat bored.


@chebaby It shol' is quiet. And I'm hungry. The Kids want McDonalds (of course) and I think I may get Chinese. The little girl wants Burger King but the distance between McDonalds & Burger King aren't close so I need to talk her into Mickey's.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl @Minty I still stuggle with Detangling. Knots, Tangles etc...mostly deep into a stretch. It's a Nightmare. I'm better than I use to be tho'. *Detangling on Wet Hair, using a Detangling Spritz* and my Double Row Denman D-24 Detangling Comb has really helped alot.


 
Those, using a seamless comb and oil rinsing made a huge difference for me and my daughter's hair.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl  Yeah, and those Boneless Combs.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby It shol' is quiet. And I'm hungry. The Kids want McDonalds (of course) and I think I may get Chinese. The little girl wants Burger King but the distance between McDonalds & Burger King aren't close so I need to talk her into Mickey's.


lmao go on and get her some burger king lol. itll keep her nice a quiet

i just got finished eating tuna and crackers i know, random.


----------



## robot.

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby It shol' is quiet. And I'm hungry. The Kids want McDonalds (of course) and I think I may get Chinese. The little girl wants Burger King but the distance between McDonalds & Burger King aren't close so I need to talk her into Mickey's.



*ahem* If I may speak from personal experience from my time as a little girl...

She'll probably end up with what she wants


----------



## Shay72

chebaby
I was catching up on youtube earlier today. I've been watching some stuff instantly on Netflix too.

IDareT'sHair
Add some oil to your hair too when detangling. It has made a difference for me.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72  Thanks Girl.  Yeah, I do that too.  I appreciate every tip. I forgot how good CTDG is at Softening Up Tight Compacted NG


----------



## IDareT'sHair

robot. said:


> **ahem* If I may speak from personal experience from my time as a little girl...*
> 
> *She'll probably end up with what she wants*


@robot. Yep. I'm tryna' figure out the quickest way to get there. They play they Auntie........ (Or think they are)


----------



## chebaby

Shay72 said:


> @chebaby
> I was catching up on youtube earlier today. I've been watching some stuff instantly on Netflix too.
> 
> @IDareT'sHair
> Add some oil to your hair too when detangling. It has made a difference for me.


i need to watch a movie or add some books to my nook. something!!!

as im looking around my stash, its starting to look like almost everything is curl junkie


----------



## chebaby

Irene picking up


----------



## Ltown

Minty said:


> Ltown I suffered severe relaxer burning in 2007. Before that I got traction alopecia and lost almost an inch of my hairline from a braider *All I saw were white bulbs!*
> 
> I'm thankful and grateful - I recovered from BOTH. My hairline recovered completely. I've still some thinning at my temples but that's from stress. Thinning hair runs in my family though so I do keep that in mind.
> 
> This past year I've just changed my focus to scalp care.


 Minty, i'm glad you recovered!  My shedding stop and my temples are growing back, now i just have to grow back my apl and get it thicker.

IDareT'sHair, how the tea rinse going?  I got another enso bag left will use it after my color rinse tomorrow. 

Irene is blowing up some wind.  When Isabell came through it blew 2 trees near my house missing the house my inches.  I cut down all the trees close by since then.


----------



## hannan

Hey everyone ! Not much going on here too. Just continuing to use Pura Body all week. I'll let you guys know how I feel about it in a couple of days.

Stay safe everyone.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Hey Errbody!  I need to Google Irene and see what's going on.  Chillrens is fed.  Time for baths.  Ltown  Love the Tea Rinses.  I'm finishing up the Moringa/Reg. Lipton.  I did get some Black Tea and will start on that soon. hannan  Yes, please give us your PuraBody Reviews. Yeah errbody stay safe.  Please.


----------



## 13StepsAhead

hey ladies! I just woke up from a long nap and twisted my hair up with QB CTDG. I forgot how good this stuff is.


----------



## bronzebomb

Irene is producing a lot of rain.  3 more hours and we are clear.   This is not bad at all!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

13StepsAhead  I feel the same way about CTDG.  It's the Best!  It works great for me on Damp or Dry Hair.


----------



## Eisani

Yall my baby has pneumonia  

I really jave to bite my tongue around this forum. I aint ee'n gon' say nothin...


----------



## 13StepsAhead

Eisani That's serious my sister had pneumonia a while back and was sick for a while. Make sure they get plenty of rest and fluids.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Eisani said:


> *Yall my baby has pneumonia  *
> 
> *I really jave to bite my tongue around this forum. I aint ee'n gon' say nothin...*


Eisani  That's Bad E!  I sure hope she feels better soon.  Praying for her.  What you bitin' your tongue about Gurl??  What I miss now?


----------



## Minty

Eisani I'm thinking the same thing. Who don' it? 

We are passing the Irene time watching the UFC fights and eating junk food. My youngins' made dinner and cleaned up, and I'm bout to eat some apple pie! 

co-washed today with Thermafuse Volumize - working through these liter bottles... finger detangled w/my butters mix (working that ng) & threw in some Celie plaits. I'm done.


----------



## Brownie518

Hey, ya'll. I'm here at work, waiting to see if I'll be able to make it home in the morning. About 75% of us called in tonight! I just hope they don't have to close the bridges. 

Eisani - praying your baby gets well!!! 


I was touching my hair yesterday and felt something hard. I was like wtf. Some durn SSK! I was appalled!! lol!!


----------



## Brownie518

Eisani - did I miss somethin in here? Folks actin up again??


----------



## chebaby

bout to look around and see what i missed


----------



## Eisani

Thanks ladies. I took her to urgent care this evening because her cough hadn't improved. Dr said it was a good thing I didnt wait any longer otherwise she may have had to have been admitted.

IDareT'sHair I just detect a pattern with certain posters and feel a way about it. Tis all.


----------



## bronzebomb

Eisani said:


> Thanks ladies. I took her to urgent care this evening because her cough hadn't improved. Dr said it was a good thing I didnt wait any longer otherwise she may have had to have been admitted.
> 
> IDareT'sHair I just detect a pattern with certain posters and feel a way about it. Tis all.



That's serious!  Be careful.  Is her chest congested?


----------



## Eisani

bronzebomb said:


> That's serious!  Be careful.  Is her chest congested?



It is. Shortness of breath, mucous...just not good but she seems to be in good spirits.


----------



## hannan

Eisani Oh no . I hope she gets well soon!


----------



## divachyk

@Eisani - hope she gets better soon. 

Hey ladies! Hope everyone is hanging in there and doing well. Blessings to all!


----------



## Ltown

Eisani said:


> Yall my baby has pneumonia
> 
> I really jave to bite my tongue around this forum. I aint ee'n gon' say nothin...



@Eisini, oh i'm sorry she sick, she needs lots of fluids and rest.  Did they start school yet?


----------



## Eisani

Ltown said:


> @Eisini, oh i'm sorry she sick, she needs lots of fluids and rest.  Did they start school yet?



No, here they start school the day after Labor Day.  Her bday is next Sunday, labor day,  then school.


----------



## Shay72

Cable & internet went out briefly but otherwise everything is okay for me. I'm getting all kind of alerts through the county on my iphone and there are some intersections shut down. I ain't going nowhere but I wasn't planning to anyway.

Pura--Looked and I'm not interested.

Qhem--Didn't even bother. I'm basically good on her stuff for awhile. I may shop there BF or not.

Huetiful facial attachment--Really easy to attach and use. Liked it alot. Will do it once a month or every 2 weeks. Still thinking.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Mernin' Sessy Divas!  Nothing much going on.  Just rubbed on some Murmuru Lotion.  Will seal with Darcy's Pumpkin.  Haven't used up anything.  Almost done with the Murumu Lotion (IK Already)  Keyboard still jacked.


----------



## mkd

Eisani, I hope your baby gets better soon!

Hey everybody!


----------



## 13StepsAhead

Hey ladies our power has not gone out yet, but we are stuck in the house . We literally have a mini river flowing in front of our home. And they're saying more rain is headed our way. Thankfully I'm home with family. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## chebaby

wow 13, thats bad. glad you are with family.
i havent even looked outside yet. im just glad the tree in front of our house didnt fall. it would have taken the whole house out if it had of. it is a huge tree.

just glad the rain stopped.

Eisani, i hope the bambino feels better.


----------



## chebaby

so i took my twists out i know, i know. i cant help it lol.
later on i will co wash with shea moisture black soap conditioner and i will either wear a bun to work for the next few days or i will do a few wash and goes. im not sure yet. ill probably lean towards the bun so i dont have to take it down each night.


----------



## Ltown

Eisani said:


> No, here they start school the day after Labor Day.  Her bday is next Sunday, labor day,  then school.





Eisani, good she will recover fast, young and ready to go back to school to see friends!



13StepsAhead said:


> Hey ladies our power has not gone out yet, but we are stuck in the house . We literally have a mini river flowing in front of our home. And they're saying more rain is headed our way. Thankfully I'm home with family.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 13StepsAhead, you and the family be careful and safe, stay home!
> 
> 
> The weather is so nice but there are trees down every where.  I work in DC and tomorrow traffic will be terrible, lights are usually out on main roads in prince george county.
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Eisani

Thanks for the well wishes, ladies.

13 that's a lot of water! Yall stay safe.

SN: I lurve my hbff!


----------



## Minty

hey ladies Eisani so sorry about the baby being sick. I'm to think of my gm's old remedy for it, but it's not coming to me right now. 

Irene is passing us, lots of wind but no flooding and we still have power thank God. 

I want to buy an iphone....but don't want to pay iphone prices. erplexed


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Afternoon Ladies. I took the kids home and was right by Walgreen's and forgot to stop for the SM Exlir. I didn't think about it until I saw the thread just now. 13StepsAhead That's some bad flooding. I hope the structural damages are minimal. And damage to folks basements.*sad*


----------



## Minty

ordered some plum oil. I wasn't about to pay $65 for 1oz. It's high in oleic acid so that's good.


----------



## 13StepsAhead

IDareT'sHair yea our basement is flooded pretty badly, we're just lucky because if they power went out when the water was higher than that it would have been worse.


----------



## 13StepsAhead

There are also a lot of people on my street with water in there cars. My mom and I thought fast about that and parked our cars a few blocks away on a hill.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@13StepsAhead In situations like this, you never really know how to 'fully' prepare. I hope you were able to pump water out and had alot of stuff up off the floor. Stuff like this is just hard to deal with & recover from.  Thanks be to God it wasn't worse.  ETA:  That was smart about the cars.  Some people cars were swept away w 2Ft of waster.  The current was that stong.  I was watching the Weather Channel


----------



## chebaby

so i just finished co washing with the black soap co. i really really like it. then i used smoothing lotion and kbb cream as a leave in and bunned my hair by slicking back with dcc.

i need to go check my car. i dont remember if i rolled all my windows up or not on friday night lol.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I can't believe I rode right past the very Walgreen I meant to stop at.  And it didn't even cross my mind.  Dealin' with dem kids.  I'll try to stop by one close to my job tomorrow.  Oh Yeah, my little Discount Code for Hairitage is still workin'


----------



## 13StepsAhead

IDareT'sHair as soon as we saw the amount of water yesterday we started to get everything we could out of the basemen. Around 4/5 this morning my mom woke me up because the water was as high as our front steps, so we were making sure the water was pumping out as much as possible all day.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *so i just finished co washing with the black soap co. i really really like it*. then i used smoothing lotion and kbb cream as a leave in and bunned my hair by slicking back with dcc.
> 
> *i need to go check my car. i dont remember if i rolled all my windows up or not on friday night lol.*


@chebaby Girl, Not From FRIDAY NIGHT???? ...... Are you talmbout SM's Black Soap conditioner or something else.? I still have about 4 KBB Masques. I already had 1, bought 2 when CM had that Sale on KBB and got 1 on a Swap. I should open 1 soon.


----------



## 13StepsAhead

I still have yet to try KBB I think that will be on my BF list.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

13StepsAhead said:


> @IDareT'sHair *as soon as we saw the amount of water yesterday we started to get everything we could out of the basemen. Around 4/5 this morning my mom woke me up because the water was as high as our front steps, so we were making sure the water was pumping out as much as possible all day.*


 13StepsAhead  Seems like you both were thinking fast on your feet and not all caught up with the News!  Lawd....They had Folks a Nervous Wreck.  Clean Up & Dry Out is just plain messy tho'.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby Girl, Not From FRIDAY NIGHT???? ...... Are you talmbout SM's Black Soap conditioner or something else.? I still have about 4 KBB Masques. I already had 1, bought 2 when CM had that Sale on KBB and got 1 on a Swap. I should open 1 soon.


yep, from friday night lmao. i always leave a crack in my window since its been so hot but i think i rolled it up. not sure.
yea i have SM black soap conditioner. it is so moisturizing, much better than all the other SM products ive tried. and the smell is so yummy. i cant put my finger on what it is. maybe plantains or something light and sweet.


----------



## chebaby

and everybody was talking about we over reacting about big Irene and it wont be that bad. but people basements flooded, cars under water, trees toppled on house and cars. overreacting my arse.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> yep, from friday night lmao. i always leave a crack in my window since its been so hot but i think i rolled it up. not sure.
> *yea i have SM black soap conditioner. it is so moisturizing, much better than all the other SM products ive tried.* and the smell is so yummy. i cant put my finger on what it is. maybe plantains or something light and sweet.


 chebaby  I'll look for that too then (since you like it)  So, if they have them, I'll get those & and the Exlir.  Also, don't forget to tell us about the Oyin Berry Pomade when you get it


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> and everybody was talking about we over reacting about big Irene and it wont be that bad. but people basements flooded, cars under water, trees toppled on house and cars. *overreacting my arse*.


@chebaby I Agree. People didn't 'react' ENOUGH with Katrina and you see what happened


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby  I'll look for that too then (since you like it)  So, if they have them, I'll get those & and the Exlir.  Also, don't forget to tell us about the Oyin Berry Pomade when you get it


yea you should pick it up, its great. and i sure will tell yall about the berry pomade.


IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby I Agree. People didn't 'react' ENOUGH with Katrina and you see what happened


thats when the most damage happens, when people dont pay attention or think it wont be too bad.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby  Hopefully, they'll have it at the Walgreen's I plan to stop by tomorrow.  I don't want to be riding all over town looking for no durn SM. _*still kicking myself for forgetting*_  If it wasn't so far (from here) I'd go now.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby  That Berry Pomade sounds nice.  If OYIN had a Sale, I'd probably skip it.  That would be the only thing I'd think about getting.  Maybe Greg's or Frank's Juice.  I forget which one of those two are suppose to be the best?


----------



## Eisani

Minty said:


> ordered some plum oil. I wasn't about to pay $65 for 1oz. It's high in oleic acid so that's good.




Um yea, never that. If I pay $65 for 1 oz., my hair better be scraping the ground in 36-70 hours. 

The only home remedies recommended so far has been hot toddies  DD talkin bout, "Yea, I might need one of those." Get choked playin wit me!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Eisani  I hope DD is feeling lots better _*sure sounds like it*_ chebaby  I went ahead and ordered the SM Black Purification Masque & the Elixir on line through their web-site.  FREE SHIPPING over $25.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby  Hopefully, they'll have it at the Walgreen's I plan to stop by tomorrow.  I don't want to be riding all over town looking for no durn SM. _*still kicking myself for forgetting*_  If it wasn't so far (from here) I'd go now.


theyll probably be in stock for a while. people out side of the forum aint checkin for SM like that lol


IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby  That Berry Pomade sounds nice.  If OYIN had a Sale, I'd probably skip it.  That would be the only thing I'd think about getting.  Maybe Greg's or Frank's Juice.  I forget which one of those two are suppose to be the best?


if oyin has a sale id stock uo on honey hemp and maybe another dew.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

If I wasn't on Oil 'restrictions' and thangs...I might look into Plum Oil.  Maybe next year.  I see Mountain Rose Herbs has it.  chebaby  remember Che, No Gel.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby  I picked them up on-line (Free Shipping) So now I wont hafta' been running around & wasting gaserplexed


----------



## redecouvert

hello ladies  
I just wanted to say hi again.I've been lurking and reading the posts with a smile. I missed the qhemet sale as I was in class all day. I made sure to get my berries pomade from Oyin  Other than that, I haven't shopped a lot. I picked up my knitting needles after a long hiatus and all my money went there..lol
but now that the Fall will be here soon, I will be back with my old pj ways giggle:...
 I missed you all  
I am glad to read that the East coast ladies are doing well. Stay safe
ETA: 13steps: I hope the damages are minimal..this flood is so scary..


----------



## chebaby

T, i heard that mask was pretty amazing.


----------



## chebaby

redecouvert said:


> hello ladies
> I just wanted to say hi again.I've been lurking and reading the posts with a smile. I missed the qhemet sale as I was in class all day. I made sure to get my berries pomade from Oyin  Other than that, I haven't shopped a lot. I picked up my knitting needles after a long hiatus and all my money went there..lol
> but now that the Fall will be here soon, I will be back with my old pj ways giggle:...
> I missed you all
> I am glad to read that the East coast ladies are doing well. Stay safe


 hey lady. hows your hair coming along? you did another bc right?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

redecouvert  Hey Red!  Gurl....I picked up some Darcy's Watermelon Oil.  Have you had that one?  It smells amazing.    I thought about you


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *T, i heard that mask was pretty amazing*.


 @chebaby Wait I thought that's what you were Talmbout It said Black Soap Purification something...Is your's in a Bottle or Jar?


----------



## redecouvert

Hello there  My hair is growing nicely...I have been soo lazy this summer and didn't keep up with my regimen (conditioning etc..
Yes I big chopped for the second time last June 2010. I still want to lock one day but I can't just commit yet.


----------



## redecouvert

IDareT'sHair said:


> @redecouvert  Hey Red!  Gurl....I picked up some Darcy's Watermelon Oil.  Have you had that one?  It smells amazing.    I thought about you


hello there 
I looooove the watermelon! I also get it unscented because I use it as part of my oil cleansing method..great stuff!!
I am still loving the cherry kernel that you recommend. I had to taste it once as it smells soo good


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby Wait I thought that's what you were Talmbout It said Black Soap Purification something...Is your's in a Bottle or Jar?


mine is the black soap conditioner in a bottle. yours is the mask that i think has bentonight clay in it. i think.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

redecouvert said:


> hello there
> *I looooove the watermelon!* I also get it unscented because I use it as part of my oil cleansing method..great stuff!!
> *I am still loving the cherry kernel that you recommend. I had to taste it once as it smells soo good*


 redecouvert  This little store in Maryland was going out of business and they ended up selling to the bare walls even reduced shipping So I got: Watermelon, Cherry, Pumpkin and Peach.  I should have gotten Winter Spice and Apricot but didn't want to be greedy, (yeah I know right) but they were pretty cheap.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

_*cough & side-eye*_ So...I finished up 1 Pura Body Murmuru Lotion.  I got a little too happy with it.  Now using Claudie Quinoa & nbd cosmetics Creamy Mango Hair Balm with Green Tea extract.  Will rotate these until they're gone.  Both are already open.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Thinking out my Regi for Tuesday. It will be my last wash-day before Self-Relaxing on Saturday.erplexed I'll clarify, do a Protein Treatment and all the prep work. Hope it turns out well. I have 1 mo'. @Ltown told me I had to be completely profficient in Self-Relaxing by the End of this year.


----------



## Ltown

IDareT'sHair said:


> Thinking out my Regi for Tuesday. It will be my last wash-day before Self-Relaxing on Saturday.erplexed I'll clarify, do a Protein Treatment and all the prep work. Hope it turns out well. I have 1 mo'. @Ltown told me I had to be completely profficient in Self-Relaxing by the End of this year.



IDareT'sHair, you can do it, but i want to know why you wash 4 days prior, do you beleive your hair should be fresher?  I haven't relax since Aug 2008 but i thought that a fresh wash would make your hair or scalp more sensitive imo!  Ask some more folks, because i want you to master this, maybe start a thread get more opinions, i'm not expert but want the best suggestion for you. I can start the thread you know folks in lhcf knows everything


----------



## beautyaddict1913

Hello ladies! I hope you are all okay!

Last night was wash day for me - I pre-poo'd with EVOO (used it up), detangled with HV Moist 24/7 (used up 1 bottle, and I have a bottle and a gallon remaining), did a bentonite clay treatment (used it up), co-washed w/ HV Moist 24/7, and steamed w/ CJ Deep Fix (used it up). I havent rinsed it yet, but I will be leaving in Darcy's Transitioning creme and Claudie's Garden oil.

I was sooo proud of myself for using up so much stuff that I did a mini haul today! I went to 3 Walgreens and Target looking for SheaMoisture stuff. I just ended up getting 2 shampoos. I wont worry about the other stuff. I also placed an order on aveyou for cj deep fix, daily fix, smoothing lotion, and argan and olive condish! I want CJ to come out with new stuff as well - I am loving their products. I havent tried the last bottle of smoothing lotion that I purchased but I felt the need to buy another lol! I want to order Enso but I want to wait to see if she does a Labor Day sale next week - she's been pretty consistent with sales.


----------



## divachyk

Been a long weekend, didn't get to log on much. Just wanted to wish you all a great week ahead!


----------



## Eisani

OMG when we beef, we *BEEF*!!!! I'm turning in.


----------



## Minty

Girl keep it together Eisani


----------



## Ltown

Good Morning, off to work hope everyone have a safe trip to work, it probably will be trees and lines down.

IDareT'sHair, i joined the next cowashing round hope to master that.  

2weeks ago i had some weird breakout on my face arond my nose and lips, so stupid me thought it was the cherry pepsi i had been drinking welll stop that then last week it hit me it was the futurebiotics.  I had taken them like 3 days after i finish my nixion.
  The biotin was 1500 well i trash that and will be back on nixion, although i didn't get any extra growth, its a vitamin that didn't cause me problems.


----------



## Shay72

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby I picked them up on-line (Free Shipping) So now I wont hafta' been running around & wasting gaserplexed


Here's hoping you get it. I'm never ordering from Walgreen's again. There shipping takes forever and my last order they refunded me with no explanation. I took that as a sign to never order from them again.

beautyaddict1913
I thought IDareT'sHair said Enso is having a Labor Day Sale.


----------



## bronzebomb

13StepsAhead said:


> @IDareT'sHair as soon as we saw the amount of water yesterday we started to get everything we could out of the basemen. Around 4/5 this morning my mom woke me up because the water was as high as our front steps, so we were making sure the water was pumping out as much as possible all day.


 
I need to start thinking about many things when i purchase.  I know I am moving back south soon, and certain areas are prone to flood.  Take care and be careful.



13StepsAhead said:


> I still have yet to try KBB I think that will be on my BF list.


 
I like the scents with KBB, I'm still not too sure if the products do anything for my hair.  KBB is a luxury line for me.



IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby I Agree. People didn't 'react' ENOUGH with Katrina and you see what happened


 
I'm guilty of not reacting at all with this Irene.  I'm from Palm Beach County Florida and we get Hurricanes YEARLY (just kidding).  A category 1 or 2 does not do a lot of damage.  I guess I'm numb to the lower category storms.  The 4 &5's is what you have to watch out for because they wil rip the roof of a home.

I would have been up the creek without a paddle if it was worse!



Eisani said:


> OMG when we beef, we *BEEF*!!!! I'm turning in.


 
?? what's up chica?


----------



## Shay72

divachyk
I took advantage of the Julep deal. I've been on that site several times before so it was right on time. Took me a minute to realize that it was now $10 off and I had to pick a specific shipping to get free shipping  but I did it. I was "It Girl". I went and read the thread on the MU forum too. I've been getting bored with the colors at the nail shop so I hope this exposes me to some new ones.


----------



## Shay72

Today is the day you can enter to win Qhem products in the "31 Days of Beauty Giveaway" on Curly Nikki or Naturally Curly.


----------



## Eisani

Hello ladies! 

Minty I just went to bed, no energy to argue. bronzebomb the boo and I aren't seeing eye to eye on some things right now. We rarely argue, but when we do  We both left this morning w/o speaking.


----------



## Eisani

OH! Forgot to tell yall... I'll be going to an event in a cpl weeks where I'll meet someone that has made their natural hair journey very public. Updates to follow but even though the event isn't focused on hair, I still dont know if I wanna bkt or just color and rock my natchal! Decisions, decisions...


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Just posted on FB by AveYou

Spend $25 for a $50 gift certificate to aveyou.com, only with KGB Deals. That's right, 50% off all your favorite products! And remember, shipping is always $1 for orders $50 and over! Get yours before they're all sold out.


----------



## Charz

That QB thread is really pissing me off.


----------



## Charz




----------



## Charz

Oh thanks @curlyhersheygirl!

Can you use my referal link? 

http://0d1c0b3e-6d8e-458e-9468-e73cfe19855c.kgbdeals.com

And my gift to you:

Use promo code KGBCABIN10 to get 10 bucks towards a future purchase.


----------



## La Colocha

Charz said:


>



I see you, mah girl. Hey ladies.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Charz said:


> Oh thanks @curlyhersheygirl!
> 
> Can you use my referal link?
> 
> http://0d1c0b3e-6d8e-458e-9468-e73cfe19855c.kgbdeals.com
> 
> And my gift to you:
> 
> Use promo code KGBCABIN10 to get 10 bucks towards a future purchase.


 
Charz Thanks I will use your referal link and pass it on to my sis as well.


----------



## 13StepsAhead

I was just coming in to post the deal, but I see I'm tardy to the party.


----------



## divachyk

Charz said:


> That QB thread is really pissing me off.


_*off to visit QB thread*_

Eisani - men do PMS; I'm sure you know that.


----------



## 13StepsAhead

I will be using one of these deals to buy me some new brushes for my clarisonic. It just sucks that these deals expire in early December, Guess I will use these up before my Groupon.


----------



## Charz

Thanks curlyhersheygirl !!

I already redeemed one and bought another using the credit I got using the promo code I posted above. Got two curl queen condiioner and the CND top coat polish


----------



## Eisani

Where is it after I click the link? 

divachyk  I asked if he needed Midol


----------



## Charz

Eisani just search for qveyou I think. 

Oh and my order already shipped!!


----------



## Eisani

Nvm. Got it.


----------



## Minty

hey ladies Eisani, never go to bed without saying goodnight. Doesn't mean you've resolved the issue, just means your love and respect for each other surpasses your differences. 

I feel so lazy today. But I jumped on the AY spritely!


----------



## chebaby

hello ladies
my hair is in the same bun it was in yesterday. i dont plan on taking it down at all for the next 2 days maybe.

IDareT'sHair, thank you. i got the pura today and it smell amazing.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Posted on FB

It's finally here...our One Day Sale is Wednesday, August 31st!! Enter promo code, "LABOR" for 15% off entire purchase at komazahaircare.com


----------



## Shay72

What is KGB?


----------



## Shay72

Nvm I clicked the link.


----------



## Eisani

Minty we said gn, just not gm lol. We're okay, I went to see him on lunch and he offered me a chicken wang and a Ting  

Is anyone else tired of these lil 15% sales? That doesnt even cover shipping half of the time.


----------



## Minty

I am. I got on the Ave You and I'm done. 

Love the "piece" offering.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ltown Yes, I think 4 days is enough time.  I did that last time and I was fine.  Some people are washing the night before. Ltown & Shay72  Yes, Enso did tell me they would be having a Labor Day Sale Sept. 3rd - 6th.  I told them to send me the details and I would post them.  Hmp.  I ain't scurrd.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Eisani Hey Girl, yeah...settle whatever it is/was. Life's too short. Anything could happen. "Do not let the Sun go down on your wrath" So whatever it was...make it right.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl  Hmp.  Komaza need to sit down somewhere. chebaby  Glad it arrived.  I'll send dat' Butt'a when it gits herrr


----------



## bronzebomb

Komaza is tripping, I need 15% off and free shipping! Anyone offer that deal and I'm biting...

Let me check out AVEYOU...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Ltown I mailed your package. Should be there Wednesday. Got Delivery Confirmation, too lazy to go get it outta my Wallet.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

K....I just bought 2 Aveyou's.  YAY!  I'll get more CJ.  And get the Smoothing Lotion.  Whenever.  Well, Before December 5th


----------



## chebaby

Shay72 said:


> What is KGB?


 i saw this on FB earlier and didnt pay attention because i though KGB was a brand and i was like i dont want no KGB

thanx T.
i havent ordered my deal from KGB yet. dont know if i will.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby  We've been _praying for a Groupon _before the end of the year and here it is!  You needs to gone & get on it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> i saw this on FB earlier and didnt pay attention because i though KGB was a brand and i was like *i dont want no KGB*
> i havent ordered my deal from KGB yet. dont know if i will.


 chebaby  I was lurking at work at Curly's Post and thought the same thing  Then when I caught on I tried to get it from work and of course it was "BLOCKED" and I thought: "they bet not be sold out by the time i get home"  So, I got 'em soon as I walked in the door.  Pitiful.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby We've been _praying for a Groupon _before the end of the year and here it is! You needs to gone & get on it.


 i know right i n eed to jump on it. it says the deal is on for 6 days. do you think it will be sold out if i wait on it??


----------



## 13StepsAhead

Yea I got 2 KGB and got 2 packs of clarisonic brushes (2 brushes each) with the $15off coupon it's basically like I got one pack free  .


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> i know right i n eed to jump on it. it says the deal is on for 6 days. *do you think it will be sold out if i wait on it??*


 chebaby  Girl Please....what you think?  Errbody up in this piece already bought 2.  And don't forget about 'dem there lurkers hovering around like flies on you know what.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

13StepsAhead  13! Do You think she should wait?


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby Girl Please....what you think? Errbody up in this piece already bought 2. And don't forget about 'dem there lurkers hovering around like flies on you know what.


 and NC.com. im sure they knew about it last week even though it was just posted today


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> and NC.com. im sure they knew about it last week even though it was just posted today


 chebaby  So, how long Is You Plan on Waitin'????????


----------



## 13StepsAhead

IDareT'sHair said:


> @13StepsAhead 13! Do You think she should wait?


 
chebaby girl you betta' jump on that deal Hey even if you get one it's worth it. Ya' know AY has the deva-line


----------



## chebaby

ill get it later on. thanx ladies for talking me into it i dont have my card on my right now so i have to wait. plus i think i rather do it on my own computer instead on the work computer.


----------



## 13StepsAhead

chebaby said:


> ill get it later on. *thanx ladies for talking me into it* i dont have my card on my right now so i have to wait. plus i think i rather do it on my own computer instead on the work computer.


 
Anytime


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl  Curly!  Thanks for the Hook-Up Lady!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

13StepsAhead said:


> Anytime


@chebaby Yeah Sure....Anytime. Cause We KNOW You'd do the same for us! Don't We @13StepsAhead


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl Curly! Thanks for the Hook-Up Lady!


 
IDareT'sHair NP just earning my keep


----------



## 13StepsAhead

Sure do IDareT'sHair


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby Yeah Sure....Anytime. Cause We KNOW You'd do the same for us! Don't We @13StepsAhead


 IDareT'sHair, and 13StepsAhead, you know i would

im on aveyou now trying to see what i would buy. i dont need any rehab or honey butter or smoothing lotion(well not true, i could never have too much smoothing lotion lol). i know im gonna get the deep pore cleansing clarasonic brush head(thanx for the reminder 13, i havent used my clarasonic in a long time) but other than that i dont know.
oh i do need some daily fix though


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Well...Imma get 2 more Daily Fixes and 2 Smoothing Lotions.  I don't know what else?  Maybe an Argan & Olive or some Repair Me.  Imma just have fun with 'em...........  Hmp I ain't gettin' no durn Devacurl tho'. When I can get it at Tar'Gay


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby  Ya'll I guess I didn't realize, that Oyin Berry Pomade is a Limited Edition. Hmp.


----------



## Ltown

Hey ladies!  IDareT'sHair, mailed your package today too!  

I'm still waiting for claudie email for shipping but no new orders.

I got alot of accounting homework so off to do that!


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby Ya'll I guess I didn't realize, that Oyin Berry Pomade is a Limited Edition. Hmp.


 yep, limited edition. im not sure how long it will be available though. i havent gone back to the site since i placed my order.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ltown  She said she wants to Ship stuff out by Wednesday.  She had Knee Surgery and is hobbling around on crutches.  She emailed me today.


----------



## Ltown

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Ltown She said she wants to Ship stuff out by Wednesday. She had Knee Surgery and is hobbling around on crutches. She emailed me today.


 
IDareT'sHair, my bad I forgot she was going to be out. See I've been busy, out of town, doing this darn accounting. I'm in no rush, just want to keep up. I'm definately stocking up on Enso and since so many don't want to deal with her that great for you and I to get our orders in


----------



## Charz

Got 4 smoothing lotions heh heh


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ltown said:


> @IDareT'sHair, my bad I forgot she was going to be out. See I've been busy, out of town, doing this darn accounting. I'm in no rush, just want to keep up. I'm definately stocking up on Enso and *since so many don't want to deal with her that great for you and I to get our orders in*


 Ltown  I just don't want them to give up and say "***-it"  I really like the stuff.  I would be sad if they weren't around.  I monitor/stalk the site checkin'.


----------



## 13StepsAhead

chebaby said:


> @IDareT'sHair, and @13StepsAhead, you know i would
> 
> im on aveyou now trying to see what i would buy. i dont need any rehab or honey butter or smoothing lotion(well not true, i could never have too much smoothing lotion lol). i know im gonna get the* deep pore cleansing* clarasonic brush head(thanx for the reminder 13, i havent used my clarasonic in a long time) but other than that i dont know.
> oh i do need some daily fix though


 
I got some of those and I can't wait to try it; I've heard so many great things.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

13StepsAhead chebaby I'm getting excited about My New Fall Regimen.  Well...I guess it's the Same ol' Regi, just different stuff. .....  Products may change but Regi Stays the Same.


----------



## 13StepsAhead

IDareT'sHair I can't wait til' the fall either I'm going back under wigs, which allows me to co-wash more frequently and use up more products .  But overall my hair retains more hair/moisture during the winter months because I'm 100% covered by the wig.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @13StepsAhead @chebaby I'm getting excited about My New Fall Regimen. Well...I guess it's the Same ol' Regi, just different stuff. ..... Products may change but Regi Stays the Same.


 only thing im not excited about is my hair holding on to so much moisture again. i mean its good but its easily able to get mushy this summer ive been moisture moisture moisture which i love. in the winter im searching for a good protein constantly. and protein seems to be more pricey than moisture for some reason.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

13StepsAhead chebaby  You both said the Same Things _*pinches you two*_  Yeah, I'll be back under a Wig.  I want a different one for Fall/Winter.  Something different.  I've been wearing the same Wig/Style for a Minute.  I bought 3 (of the same one) and when it gets greasy, I pitch it.  I have 1 left.  I think I want a whole different look for this Fall/Winter.


----------



## robot.

Woah.  Australian customer service is awesome!

I was browsing some skincare sites when I saw a product I wanted to try. I wanted to buy a few sample packets, but the shipping was around $11.  I knew it was international, but they were tiny samples. I emailed, asking if I could be invoiced with a more reasonable shipping amount.

Well, the company emailed me back, thanking me for notifying them of the problem and then offered to send me a few samples for free. 

Now I hope I don't like the product cause the full size ain't cheap.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

13StepsAhead said:


> *But overall my hair retains more hair/moisture during the winter months* because I'm 100% covered by the wig.


 


chebaby said:


> *only thing im not excited about is my hair holding on to so much moisture again.* i mean its good but its easily able to get mushy *this summer ive been moisture moisture moisture *which i love. in the winter im searching for a good protein constantly. and protein seems to be more pricey than moisture for some reason.


 chebaby 13StepsAhead  See....So I guess Great PJ Minds think Alike


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby @13StepsAhead See....So I guess Great PJ Minds think Alike


 it seems like it right


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I was just in that Enso Thread.  So the Sale is actually the 2nd through the 5th and the Discount is 30%


----------



## IDareT'sHair

13StepsAhead chebaby  I guess the most exciting thing for me is going back to the Butters, Pomades, Balms and heavier Lotions and thicker Co-Wash Conditioners.


----------



## 13StepsAhead

IDareT'sHair said:


> @13StepsAhead @chebaby You both said the Same Things _*pinches you two*_ Yeah, I'll be back under a Wig. I want a different one for Fall/Winter. Something different. I've been wearing the same Wig/Style for a Minute. I bought 3 (of the same one) and when it gets greasy, I pitch it. I have 1 left. I think I want a whole different look for this Fall/Winter.


 
What wig are you wearing IDareT'sHair? I'm trying to find something good for work.



IDareT'sHair said:


> I was just in that Enso Thread. So the Sale is actually the 2nd through the 5th and the *Discount is 30%*


 
Now that's what I'm talking about:bouncegre


----------



## 13StepsAhead

IDareT'sHair said:


> @13StepsAhead @chebaby I guess the most exciting thing for me is going back to the Butters, Pomades, Balms and heavier Lotions and thicker Co-Wash Conditioners.


 
Yes My butters wil be coming back out In fact I will need to place an order for camdengray soon.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Lemme run on on over there and see what Qhem is Talmbout. Got Folks ready to Fight up in that Piece Folks talmbout limiting quanitites folx can buy and carrying on.  Hmp. Lawd...If folks wanna buy 13 AOHC's and 15 BRBC's Let em


----------



## bronzebomb

IDareT'sHair said:


> I was just in that Enso Thread.  So the Sale is actually the 2nd through the 5th and the Discount is 30%



30%  umm...hmmm!  :bouncegre:

 Did she get paypal? I'm considering...


----------



## 13StepsAhead

IDareT'sHair people mad, like they don't know how this stuff goes round' hurr.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @13StepsAhead @chebaby You both said the Same Things _**pinches you two**_ Yeah, I'll be back under a Wig. I want a different one for Fall/Winter. Something different. I've been wearing the same Wig/Style for a Minute. I bought 3 (of the same one) and when it gets greasy, I pitch it. I have 1 left. I think I want a whole different look for this Fall/Winter.


 that is so funny lol.
im gonna see how my hair does this winter. last winter i was doing braid outs a lot. im not really feeling braid outs anymore so i know ill be washing and going a lot. but at least i found out how to get seond day hair. that way even if my hair does hold on to moisture i wont have to co wash daily.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

13StepsAhead said:


> @IDareT'sHair *people mad, like they don't know how this stuff goes round' hurr.*


 13StepsAhead Gurl...She came in & shut that mess down wid the Quickness...  She know them folks talmbout limiting quanities on folks are Onsey, Twosey's (maybe).  Qhem gone gets Paid.  She ain't tryna' hear that mess they talkin'.  She caters to the Heavy-Hitters (The Stocking Up Folks) them little onsey-twosey's she ain't tryna' hear all that.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> I was just in that Enso Thread. So the Sale is actually the 2nd through the 5th and the Discount is 30%


 
YEAH BOI


----------



## Eisani

I bought two from kgb. Havent used them yet. Now I have 3


----------



## Ltown

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Ltown I just don't want them to give up and say "***-it" I really like the stuff. I would be sad if they weren't around. I monitor/stalk the site checkin'.


 
IDareT'sHair, awesome!  Everyone got their likes/dislike and I'm not hating on anyone spend your $$ and let me spend mine $$$. I like her products and will be stocking up like they did with qhe, and didn't get any  This accounting is kicking my @#@ I'm going to bed will be up early as usual, my new job keeps me busy so not much time for lurking anymore


----------



## myhair84

I'm not sure if this was posted already, I apologize in advance. Komaza is having a sale on Wed 8/31. Promo code is *LABOR*. 15% off your entire purchase. Hope this helps someone .

ETA: I'm not sure when it starts; it didn't say on my email, just said the date.


----------



## Shay72

Let me gone head and make my list for Enso 

I'm mad that on Jasmine's etsy she doesn't sell any body washes 

Trying to decide if I want to buy any Shea Moisture


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72...Speaking of SM...I wouldn't be overly upset if Walgreen cancelled it or whatever they did.  I do like the Exlir, and hope I like the Purification Masque.  But I plan to use it as a Cleansing Conditioner.


----------



## Brownie518

Shay72 said:


> Let me gone head and make my list for Enso
> 
> *I'm mad that on Jasmine's etsy she doesn't sell any body washes*
> 
> Trying to decide if I want to buy any Shea Moisture



Me too Shay72   Even though I have more than enough of her washes, I still want to be able to get more.

Oh, my power just came back on about an hour ago. My downstairs started flooding about an hour after I got home from work on Sunday.  It was ugly.


----------



## Eisani

I just made my butter list. So far I want:

Almond
Horsetail
Cupuacu
Murumuru
Avocado
Pomegranate
Acai
Pumpkin


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Honestly Ladies, I am getting some-what concerned with this entire Enso issue.  We have to be wise how we spend our Hard Earned Cash and while I truly love Enso, I'm starting to become a tad jaded.  I just want us to all proceed with Caution.  Cause I know Ya'll try to seriously Hurt Somebody


----------



## Eisani

@IDareT'sHair Fab told me to ask you about that ASIAN Coconut cleanser. I told her I had it in my CM cart. Do you love it, or is it just okay?

ETA: NVM, for $8 I just bought it


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> Honestly Ladies, I am getting some-what concerned with this entire Enso issue.  We have to be wise how we spend our Hard Earned Cash and while I truly love Enso, I'm starting to become a tad jaded.  I just want us to all proceed with Caution.  Cause I know Ya'll try to seriously Hurt Somebody



IDareT'sHair - she's having a sale soon, right? Are you getting anything?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Eisani  I like it.  And it's a decent price for 16 ounces.  I think I actually like BFH's cleansing conditioners better which is funny because chebaby liked/likes ASIAN better.  I would & have purchased the ASIAN numerous times.  It gives you a 'cleaner' feel to your hair whereas BFH gives you a more conditioner type feel.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> @IDareT'sHair - *she's having a sale soon, right? Are you getting anything?*


 Brownie518  Yeah Sept 2nd - 5th 30% off.  I just wish it was more stable.  I'd like to.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> Brownie518  Yeah Sept 2nd - 5th 30% off.  I just wish it was more stable.  I'd like to.



IDareT'sHair - I would like to get a couple of shampoos.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518  As soon as stuff gets some-what 'settled down' a bit, something else gets started right before that 30%.   Those Shampoos do sound good


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> Brownie518  As soon as stuff gets some-what 'settled down' a bit, something else gets started right before that 30%.   Those Shampoos do sound good



Yeah, I noticed that, too.  Thats alright, though. That Argan shampoo is the bizniz!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> Yeah, I noticed that, too. * Thats alright, though. That Argan shampoo is the bizniz!*


   Brownie518  So...You Orderin'?


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> Brownie518  So...You Orderin'?



Yeah, probably.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> Brownie518



...what can i say?


----------



## chebaby

yea E, i like the ASIAN. i dont think i will repurchase because i love the daily fix and deva no poo but its good. reminds me of a shampoo bar. thats the feeling it gives my hair.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@chebaby I liked ASIAN too. @Brownie518 Gurl.....You know you don't hafta' say a Werd. I feel you. That's some good stuff. Is BFH having a Sale?


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby I liked ASIAN too. @Brownie518 Gurl.....You know you don't hafta' say a Werd. I feel you. That's some good stuff. Is BFH having a Sale?



I don't know if BFH is having a sale. I'll have to look on her Facebook and see if there's any mention. Should be, I think she had one last year. I hope so...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518 I'd strongly consider getting some Shine Rinses and some Cleansing Conditioners


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518 I'd strongly consider getting some Shine Rinses and some Cleansing Conditioners



I'd get some shine rinses and some ginger mac conditioner and maybe some olive drench, too.  I wish she still had the Shea Mango Deep Tea mask, though.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Folks just need to gone & give up dem Discounts this weekend.  I'd like  16 ounce SSI Pomegrante Conditioner


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> Folks just need to gone & give up dem Discounts this weekend.  I'd like  16 ounce SSI Pomegrante Conditioner



I have that one but haven't tried it yet. I keep forgetting that its time for sales again...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 ...You keep forgettin' cause you know yo' stash is Ig'nant.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> Brownie518 ...You keep forgettin' cause you know yo' stash is Ig'nant.





Whateva!!!!  

You got me thinkin', though. I def. don't need anything and I'm not sure what I want. I'd get some BFH and those Enso shampoos. What else? *shrug*


----------



## robot.

What else happened with Enso?


----------



## divachyk

Eisani - I'm considering avocado and hemp seed butter.


----------



## Brownie518

@robot 

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=566009


----------



## beautyaddict1913

I feel like such a glutton lol! Glad I read through all yall's comments! I got in on the kgb deal too! Yes - groupon do not pass me byyyy lol! I got 2 of em....even though I ordered curl junkie yesterday I am about to place an order now but I keep getting a server error....hopefully I can place it tonight and then place another one tomoro....winning! I will have 3 aveyou orders in the mail!

Anyway, after I finished up my hair last night it didnt look like I had rinsed all of the bentonite clay out - yuck! So I had to clarify with yes to carrots and shea moisture shampoo tonight. I co-washed afterwards with cj argan & olive. I left in darcy's transitioning creme and sealed with claudie's garden oil. I used up the transitioning creme and have one on deck - I really like it but it is really heavy! Tomoro I will start using the cj smoothing lotion as my leave-in! Maybe I will like it better! I am doing a fabulous job of using things up since I'm not in weave! This is making me want to reward myself with some claudies! I know someone posted it before and I saw the date for when she will ship previous orders but do you guys know when she plans to open back up?


----------



## beautyaddict1913

Brownie518 said:


> @robot
> 
> http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=566009


 
wow! that was some good tea! smh....

I just cant believe it....I just dont know what to say...I really like MTM and she does not seem like that type of person at all....what do old people say - scratch a lie, find a thief...Im speechless...its hard for me to say Im still gon haul because this was a bit too much info for me to ignore!


----------



## beautyaddict1913

I was finally able to place my orders - 4 CJ Deep Fix, 3 Smoothing Lotions, & 1 Curl Rehab for $74 total!!! I now have 5 smoothing lotions that I have yet to try lol...headed to bed now!

After I get Claudie's Im done til Black Friday!!!


----------



## Ltown

Good morning!  Wow someone really been doing some research on Enso.  I never had problems with mtm or enso, and hope i don't.   Its really hard to find something you like when you are picky like me  don't say nothin T  enso prices is right for me, but i forgot there is no more paypal?  i like qhemet but the sales and stock don't fit my schedule.  Well IDareT'sHair, we'll see  maybe i should be on the lookout for alternative replscement, that going to take forever


----------



## mkd

Ok, I am just reading this latest enso thread.  I guess what bothers me most is that if this is her business, just woman up and say it.  I mean all this lying, fake statements from the so called owner of enso, fake cease and desist letter turn me off.  Its childish and immature and no way to run a business.


----------



## Charz

I wanna buy another one and get the Mason Pearson All Nylon Detangler Hairbrush


----------



## 13StepsAhead

13StepsAhead said:


> Yea I got 2 KGB and got 2 packs of clarisonic brushes (2 brushes each) with the $15off coupon it's basically like I got one pack free .


 
Ok so my package is out for delivery... I placed my order yesterday around 1/2pm, talk about some fast shipping


----------



## bronzebomb

Well, I think it's Enso belongs to MopTopMaven.  poor thing.

I may have to decide on what I'm purchasing this weekend...expecially since I'm sure there will be better deals coming out soon!  hint to AfroVeda or SheScentit!


----------



## Charz

Ok well I used my gifted Groupon on that brush.

Thanks bronzebomb curlyhersheygirl and Minty for the referral kash. Imma buy one more coupon and then I am done. wait maybe 3 more


----------



## Charz

With all the discounts, promo codes and freebies I have saved $218 bucks and thats not even including shipping.



So far I've gotten

4x CJ Smoothing lotions
1x CJ Repair me
2x CJ Curl Queen
1x CND Shellac Top Coat
1x Mason Person Detangling Brush
1x OPI Black Onyx Nail Polish
2x Clarisonic Deep Pore Brush Heads


----------



## hannan

Hey, everyone! 

Thanks for the groupon link, Charz. I bought one last night. I hope the referral cash gets to you. 

Minty Eid mubarak!


----------



## Eisani

Charz I used your link this a.m. to purchase. I'm gon wait til later and see if I can buy another using the $10 off


----------



## Charz

Bear fruit Hair just posted on facebook,

"How many more Nappy heads do we need to fix?"

WTF


----------



## mkd

Charz said:


> Bear fruit Hair just posted on facebook,
> 
> "How many more Nappy heads do we need to fix?"
> 
> WTF


 That can't be real.  What in the world.


----------



## bronzebomb

Charz said:


> Bear fruit Hair just posted on facebook,
> 
> "How many more Nappy heads do we need to fix?"
> 
> WTF


 

Girl!  you beat me to it!  :thatsall:

That's a  in the face.


----------



## bronzebomb

that's not the official Bear Fruit Hair page...that's the same one that said "thank you for making me rich:


----------



## chebaby

Charz said:


> Bear fruit Hair just posted on facebook,
> 
> "How many more Nappy heads do we need to fix?"
> 
> WTF



they either real bold or real dumb.


----------



## divachyk

Can someone paleez walk me through the @Charz groupon link. I am challenged.  I clicked the link but now what?  ETA: How do I use the charz link with the FB info curlyhersheygirl posted?

Sent from my DROIDX


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

divachyk said:


> Can someone paleez walk me through the @Charz groupon link. I am challenged.  I clicked the link but now what?  ETA: How do I use the charz link with the FB info @curlyhersheygirl posted?
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX


 
@divachyk You use the link provided by Charz to sign up so she gets a referal credit. Once you're signed up and you activate your account simply  use this link http://www.kgbdeals.com/national/de...al&kigdb=bec7bd48-8288-49d7-9c86-abf1ba4c7748


----------



## chebaby

hey ladies
so i took my bun down and cleansed with deva no poo, then conditioned with repair me. and finger detangled. then i used honey butter buy it self as a leave in and put my hair back in a zing. tomorrow ill probably wear a second day bun with kbb cream on my ends.

oh and last night i purchased a KGB and got a smoothing conditioner and daily fix and a deep pore cleansing brush head for my clarisonic.
tomorrow my curlmart order should be here. i ordered the cd hair balm, cd olive oil infusion, cj smoothing lotion and cj cccc lite.


----------



## Minty

hannan Eid Kareem! We fasted today so our festivities will be tomorrow. Making Rosemary & Mint Roasted Lamb, lots of sides and baked goodies.


----------



## Eisani

Charz said:


> Bear fruit Hair just posted on facebook,
> 
> "How many more Nappy heads do we need to fix?"
> 
> WTF



I just literally lol'd. Sorry.


----------



## chebaby

Eisani said:


> I just literally lol'd. Sorry.


 i did too


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Evening Ladies....chebaby the Butta' is Herrrr.  I'll be mailing it off soon.  Doesn't smell to Lemongrassey.  More Lemon than "Grass"  Anyway, under the dryer with Nexxus Emergencee.  Doing that one last prep before Saturday.  I may even do it on Friday (I took the day off).  Keyboard still tripping.  I like Paragraphs and can't do it.  I ordered another Keyboard, just wish I knew somebody that could pop this one off and put the new one on.  Will Steam in a bit with Enso Cacao.  I used up Alba Molasses Clarifying Shampoo (I would repurchase it if I could find it).  I Love it!  Found it at TJ Maxx on Clearance. Will use up 1 Enso Cacao.  Have several back-ups.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby  Dang Che!  You bought and spent your KGB Already?  Sorry Charz I guess I was too Trigga' Happy & Confused and didn't know I could enter your Referral as well. Didnt know it was 'unlimited' and didn't think to ask  If I get another one  I will.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby Dang Che! You bought and spent your KGB Already? Sorry @Charz I guess I was too Trigga' Happy & Confused and didn't know I could enter your Referral as well. Didnt know it was 'unlimited' and didn't think to ask If I get another one I will.


 thanx T for the butter

girl i knew if i didnt spend it now it would burn a hole through my email i really didnt need anything but since cj is a staple i just bagged a few things. 

i cant wait until i get rid of some of this other stuff i have so i can just stick to my staples.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby What all are you tryna' get rid of?  Imma just keep using my stash (and hopefully NOT keep adding to it)


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby What all are you tryna' get rid of? Imma just keep using my stash (and hopefully NOT keep adding to it)


 hmmm im thinking about selling everything that aint a staple that im not dying to try. like CURLS whipped cream, bbb deep codnitioner, CURLS asian deep conditioner, pooka pure and simple hair butter, komaza califia hair cream(dont even know why i keep buying creams), hair rules curly whip, and whatever else i have i wont make a staple.

as of now my staples are curl junkie, oyin and a few randoms like AO GPB and aphogee 2 step.


----------



## chebaby

im keeping butters for my buns and ends when i do my two braids my ends have been feeling so darn juicy lately.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby  I'll take the BBB Deep Conditioner off your hands should you decide to "Sell".....


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby I'll take the BBB Deep Conditioner off your hands should you decide to "Sell".....


 sure i wonder if it would be a light protein for you. it has keratin in it.
i have no idea what i paid for it lol but we can work something out


----------



## chebaby

oh and my jasmines. forgot about those babies. they will be staples too(until i use them up lol)


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@chebaby Yeah, so if you decide to sell keep me in mind.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby Yeah, so if you decide to sell keep me in mind.


 oh yea ill sell it to you. just PM whatever price you find fit and when i find a small box ill send it your way


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Just finished Steaming.  Still have a corner of Cacao *16 ounce* Will use it up next time.  Have another 1/2 16 ounce Jar open.  Will rotate between that & Jasmine.  My new Detangler came so Imma try that out.  I still have like a corner 1-3 uses of MOP Pear Detangler left.


----------



## YoursTrulyRE

Charz said:


> I wanna buy another one and get the Mason Pearson All Nylon Detangler Hairbrush



Is this brush supposed to be good? What about on type 4 natural hair? Just inquiring, may have to scoop it up since Charz is buying. Between you and IDareT'sHair... Y'all have all the good stuff!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Well...finished up my hair and an Alba Molasses Clarifying 'Poo and almost a jar of Enso.  I should finish up something (hopefully) relaxer day. Imma try to keep daily products on the 'lighter' side, so I don't end up underprocessed.  (The durn story of my life as a Self-Relaxer)


----------



## mkd

Evening ladies. I think I want one of those aveyou things but all I would gets smoothing lotion, I guess I could get 3 and hope I don't get sick of it like Kbb.


----------



## chebaby

mkd said:


> Evening ladies. I think I want one of those aveyou things but all I would gets smoothing lotion, I guess I could get 3 and hope I don't get sick of it like Kbb.


 i misss the love i had for the original kbb that was my love man. i have an old bottle but im afraid to use it


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

mkd said:


> Evening ladies. I think I want one of those aveyou things but all I would gets smoothing lotion, I guess I could get 3 and hope I don't get sick of it like Kbb.


 
mkd to prevent bordom I alternate between the smoothing lotion and either hair dew or SSI coco cream. Those are my top 3 LI's


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl  Great Tip Curly. mkd Yeah....You gone hafta' rotate it with some other stuff to prevent boredom.


----------



## mkd

curlyhersheygirl, i am rotating now between ssi coco creme leave in, cj smoothing lotion and Kbb.  It does prevent boredom.  Ssi and cj are my faves right now.


----------



## chebaby

err body mighty quiet tonight lol.
i have money in my paypal and am not even tempted to buy anything lol.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> err body mighty quiet tonight lol.
> *i have money in my paypal and am not even tempted to buy anything lol*.


 chebaby Say What???????????....  Now that's SCARY!


----------



## Brownie518

Hey! I'm back at work, just for this one night then off til Sunday. I'm tired and sore from mopping and wiping and using that stupid shop vac on all that water!! 

I think I'll be done with a CoCasta and a Claudie's Quinoa cream tomorrow.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby Say What???????????.... Now that's SCARY!


 i know right? but theres nothing i want right now.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518  Lawd Ms. B, I didn't know you got Hit Like That!  How did I miss that?  Lawd.  I hope everything is fine.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> i know right? but theres nothing i want right now.


chebaby  You with a few dollars to spend is a very dangerous thing.  You hauled last night tho'


----------



## Iluvsmuhgrass

Finished off a bottle of HELTR, QB Serum, and Giovanni Direct Leave In. Waiting for my QB haul to get here and I'm contemplating hitting up TJ Maxx to see if they have Giovanni in stock and hitting up Hairveda for some DC and oils.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby You with a few dollars to spend is a very dangerous thing. *You hauled last night tho'*


 that was hard for me to do, you know im not a hard core pj like you and Brownie

brownie i hope you feel better. the guy at work was laughing at me because i said im glad my basement didnt flood because i wouldnt even know where to start to get it up i dont know why he was laughing i was serious.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518  Lawd Ms. B, I didn't know you got Hit Like That!  How did I miss that?  Lawd.  I hope everything is fine.




 Girl, it was ugly!!


----------



## Minty

Whoa what a hair day. 

Last night henna
Overnight DC
today BKT
DH gave me a trim

I'm DONE....drops mic. 


off to use my groupon


----------



## chebaby

Minty said:


> Whoa what a hair day.
> 
> Last night henna
> Overnight DC
> today BKT
> DH gave me a trim
> 
> *I'm DONE....drops mic. *
> 
> 
> off to use my groupon


 i dont why that tickled me so much but it did.


----------



## Brownie518

chebaby said:


> that was hard for me to do, you know im not a hard core pj like you and @Brownie
> 
> brownie i hope you feel better. the guy at work was laughing at me because i said im glad my basement didnt flood because i wouldnt even know where to start to get it up i dont know why he was laughing i was serious.



Thanks, che!!  My downstairs started flooding an hour after I got in from work and then the next morning, the stream crested and flooded the garage and my laundry room. I was CUSSIN'!!!!!


----------



## Minty

chebaby - You know that's how you feel when you been working that head all day.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> that was hard for me to do, *you know im not a hard core pj like you and* @Brownie


 Brownie518 Wait Hol' Up!  Ms. B I know she didn't really even say that? Really?......


----------



## chebaby

Brownie518 said:


> Thanks, che!! My downstairs started flooding an hour after I got in from work and *then the next morning, the stream crested and flooded the garage and my laundry room. I was CUSSIN'!!!!!*


 see i knew some people would get hit hard. and people talking about "calm down"


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Minty said:


> Whoa what a hair day.
> 
> Last night henna
> Overnight DC
> today BKT
> DH gave me a trim
> 
> I'm DONE....drops mic.
> 
> 
> off to use my groupon


@Minty Gone & Do Yo' Thang Minty. Uh yeah...Imma need for you to quit cookin' all that good stuff too.


----------



## chebaby

maybe i should get another protein treatment. i will probably steam with repair me this weekend even though i used it today too.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *maybe i should get another protein treatment.* i will probably steam with repair me this weekend even though i used it today too.


@chebaby Like what Che? What are you thinkin' 'bout gettin? Something else from the CJ Line? I have that one CJ Reconstructor that's $24.00 I forget the name. Ya'll making me wanna spend my KGB


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby Like what Che? What are you thinkin' 'bout gettin? Something else from the CJ Line? I have that one Reconstructor that's $24.00 I forget the name. Ya'll making me wanna spend my KGB


 if kgb is still here in a few days i may get another one because there is a cj conditioner that has a few proteins in it i want. but its an old conditioner in a blue bottle. cant remember the name. 

other than that i was thinking about getting ssi okra again. but who really wants to order just one product


----------



## Brownie518

chebaby said:


> that was hard for me to do, *you know im not a hard core pj like you and @Brownie*
> 
> brownie i hope you feel better. the guy at work was laughing at me because i said im glad my basement didnt flood because i wouldnt even know where to start to get it up i dont know why he was laughing i was serious.



Hold up!!!!!! How I miss this one????? oke:


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> if kgb is still here in a few days i may get another one because there is a cj conditioner that has a few proteins in it i want. but its an old conditioner in a blue bottle. cant remember the name.
> 
> *other than that i was thinking about getting ssi okra again. but who really wants to order just one product*


 chebaby Is SSI having a Sale!  I Didn't know that?erplexed I want that Pomegrante Conditioner. But I'll get 1-2 16 ounce.  And maybe a 16 ounce Okra?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518 Wait Hol' Up! Ms. B I know she didn't really even say that? Really?......


Brownie518 Gurl....She was talkin' some skrait mess up in here.  Callin' us Hardcore


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518  Have you had a chance to try that Soft & Creamy Horsetail Butter?


----------



## chebaby

Brownie518 said:


> Hold up!!!!!! How I miss this one????? oke:


you know how yall do



IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby Is SSI having a Sale! I Didn't know that?erplexed I want that Pomegrante Conditioner. But I'll get 1-2 16 ounce. And maybe a 16 ounce Okra?


 i dont know if they are having a sale. it was just on my mind to get it.


IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518 Gurl....She was talkin' some skrait mess up in here. *Callin' us Hardcore*


 did i lie?
yall the ones that got me started buying stuff


----------



## Eisani

Minty how does your hair respond to all that protein? Henna AND BKT? I'd be scurred


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair - Yeah, I tried the Horsetail butter and I like it!!!!! I didn't have any reaction to it, but it didn't get on my neck or anything like that. This week I'm going to warm it a little and do a scalp massage with it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *yall the ones that got me started buying stuff*


 DROPS TO THE FLOOR ON THIS ONE!  Falls Straight Out!  chebaby Brownie518  She must got caught in the Hurricane


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> @IDareT'sHair - *Yeah, I tried the Horsetail butter and I like it!!!!! I didn't have any reaction to it, but it didn't get on my neck or anything like that.* This week I'm going to warm it a little and *do a scalp massage with it.*


@Brownie518 Good. Yeah...it mighta' been that Scalp Calming Creme. I know @Shay72 bought the Creamy Horsetail and didn't have the itchies. I don't know what it was? It to' my neck & scalp up. Lawd... I guess ya'll gone do PLENTY of Massagin' after the Hurricane


----------



## mkd

Brownie518, oh no! I am sorry about the flooding.  That sucks!


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> DROPS TO THE FLOOR ON THIS ONE! Falls Straight Out!  @chebaby @Brownie518 She must got caught in the Hurricane


----------



## Brownie518

chebaby said:


> you know how yall do
> 
> did i lie?
> yall the ones that got me started buying stuff



chebaby - 



IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518 Good. Yeah...it mighta' been that Scalp Calming Creme. I know @Shay72 bought the Creamy Horsetail and didn't have the itchies. I don't know what it was? It to' my neck & scalp up. Lawd... I guess ya'll gone do PLENTY of Massagin' after the Hurricane



...shoot, did plenty DURING the hurricane...



mkd said:


> @Brownie518, oh no! I am sorry about the flooding.  That sucks!



mkd - thanks, girl. It sure does suck!! But I think we'll be okay. We were lucky to catch it in time and we busted our ****s getting that water up.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *...shoot, did plenty DURING the hurricane...*


@Brownie518 Ya'll Do Some Nas'Tay Scalp Massages.What are you gettin' from AveYou?  Honey Butta'?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Right Now I'm rotating Pura Body Naturals Sapote Lotion, Claudie Quinoa and nbd Cosmetics Green Tea Hair Balm.  I should use up the Claudie and the nbd soon.  Oh Yeah Brownie518  The Pura Lemongrass isn't too bad.  Smells like Lemon Pledge.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> Right Now I'm rotating Pura Body Naturals Sapote Lotion, Claudie Quinoa and nbd Cosmetics Green Tea Hair Balm.  I should use up the Claudie and the nbd soon.  Oh Yeah @Brownie518  The Pura Lemongrass isn't too bad.  Smells like Lemon Pledge.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518  My Claudie should ship tomorrow. (2nd Order) 1 Complete Protein, 1 Avocado Intense and 1 Kupanga Coconut.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518  My Claudie should ship tomorrow. (2nd Order) 1 Complete Protein, 1 Avocado Intense and 1 Kupanga Coconut.



I haven't gotten a ship notice yet. I used that Mango rinse. That joint smells good!!!  Next time I cowash, I'll be using that. It's nice!!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518  I haven't gotten a Shipping Notice yet either (just an email from her saying she wants to get eerrthang out by Wednesday).


----------



## Minty

Eisani said:


> Minty how does your hair respond to all that protein? Henna AND BKT? I'd be scurred



Eisani
I did a deep moisture overnight treatment after henna: 

a dollop of L'oreal Absolute Repair
Elucence Moisture Balance - 
AO Camilla - 
Meadowseed Oil - a few large spoonfuls
Olive oil - a few large spoonfuls 
Honey - a few teaspoons

I applied this heavily and then went over the whole deal with Kenra. Wrapped in Saran wrap and went under the heat cap for a long while before going to bed.

I tolerate protein pretty well.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

When is SSI gone announce they Sale?erplexed


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> When is SSI gone announce they Sale?erplexed



The only thing I've seen is that she said there will be one for Labor Day. No details, though. 

IDareT'sHair


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518  Thanks Ms. B!  Imma get Pomegrante Conditioner and maybe so Okra.  I'd like to have another Marshmallow Cream too.


----------



## Brownie518

I might get another Marula and a Marshmallow cream. I really need to not get sh*t!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@beautyaddict1913 beauty I don't know if you knew Claudie had Knee-Surgery. I'm sure you knew. She is on Crutches tryna' crank stuff out. She is suppose to re-open _around_ September 15th


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> I might get another Marula and a Marshmallow cream. *I really need to not get sh*t!!*


 Brownie518  Hmp Gurl...me either.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

For Anybody Planning on Buying Shea Moisture On-Line(Only) via Walgreen's Additional 20% = SHEA4LL  I missed it tho'.


----------



## beautyaddict1913

IDareT'sHair thank you! I cant wait to place an order! I wanna try some of the new stuff!

Good evening to the rest of the U1B1 ladies! Tonight after my workout I came home & cowashed with CJ Argan & Olive and left in CJ Smoothing Lotion and sealed with Claudie's Garden Oil- this was my first time using the smoothing lotion and I LOVE the smell! Yall know pink sugar is one of my fave fragrances! I hope my hair feels great in the morning but I realized that I only need a little!

I think its a good idea to start rotating things. I have been doing really well with focusing on using stuff up but I suppose its okay to just rotate a few items - about to start co-washing with Darcy's Pumpkin condish in between the CJ Argan and going to alternate my oils with the Claudie's Garden and Hairveda Cocasta. Since I havent been wearing twist outs I may start back using glycerin products again - first up will be the HV Whipped Ends - been in the fridge forever! I am loving being able to play in my hair everyday. I have decided not to get weave in October. The end of October is my college homecoming and I may go. I will probably do some type of style with a blowout and then buy a wig for the event at night. I don't know the next time I will weave it up but Im totally over it! I can't wait for my hair to be long enough to wear twists as a protective style - maybe next June - I will be 3 and a half years post relaxer!


----------



## beautyaddict1913

Have u ladies tried the new SSI fortifying condish? Thats what I want to order!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

beautyaddict1913  I'm so glad you are_ finally_ of the Weaves and able to Dive Deep into your Stash.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

beautyaddict1913 said:


> *Have u ladies tried the new SSI fortifying condish?* Thats what I want to order!


 beautyaddict1913  I have it, but haven't tried it yet.


----------



## beautyaddict1913

IDareT'sHair said:


> @beautyaddict1913 I'm so glad you are_ finally_ of the Weaves and able to Dive Deep into your Stash.


 
Me too! I have been generously using up stuff left and right lol  And Im also back into the spirit of the haul with yall lol


----------



## beautyaddict1913

I didnt get a chance to see what Charz was talking about in the Qhemet thread until now. I fell out laughing when I saw that the same person asking to limit the quantities was the same person that was in a hit or miss thread seriously asking to trade someone their Oyin products for her "new full bottle of V05"....and she was SERIOUS! I will never forget that lmaooooo!


----------



## Brownie518

beautyaddict1913 said:


> Have u ladies tried the new SSI fortifying condish? Thats what I want to order!



Yes, it's good!!!!


----------



## Brownie518

beautyaddict1913 said:


> I didnt get a chance to see what @Charz was talking about in the Qhemet thread until now. I fell out laughing when I saw that the same person asking to limit the quantities was the same person that was in a hit or miss thread seriously asking *to trade someone their Oyin products for her "new full bottle of V05"*....and she was SERIOUS! I will never forget that lmaooooo!






 she buggin.


----------



## divachyk

Have you ever had periods of time when you just can't seem to get your feet up under you? Constantly feeling like you're running? I just can't seem to get caught up these days. Making me miss out on my U1B1 thread. This thread is far too active for a lunch time log-in like I do with some of the other threads.

In other news, my hair feels whack. I need to stop, collaborate and listen (Vanilla Ice ) to my hair. I'm well overdue from my DC and my hair is screaming at me. Seen some breakage. Used my Okra recon yesterday and feels like my DC session did nothing to balance it out. Normally I steam but ran out of time.

Note to self - make time for me! I cowashed tonight and used up my Whip My Hair cleansing cream. Feels good to get rid of something!


----------



## Ltown

Good mornng!  

I think i'm missing out on the groupon Charz posted can't find the post? Accounting don't know what i'm doing     I only have claudie coming in but I'm need to get my stash stock for the winter and this Enso situation is getting ugly, so anyone have another compatiable suggestion please tell.  I have tried qhem so that maybe it, i like thicker product then cremes.


----------



## Charz

If you need accounting help let me know and I can help you Ltown. Seeing that I am an Accountant lol. I can link you to the post when I get on my desktop.


----------



## 13StepsAhead

Good Mernin' ladies  I didn't really log on yesterday I had tons on my plate so tis morning I will be playing catch up. I received my AY order and tried out that Clarisonic Deep Pore Cleansing brush, can we say love at 1st use .


----------



## Shay72

Trying to decide if I want to buy any Hairveda since today is the last day of the sale. I really don't need any since my Hairveda stash is deep. I gifted my 3 staff with vatika frostings yet I still have 5 . Like I said my Hairveda stash is DEEEEEEEEP.

IDareT'sHair
Is the green tea hair cream from Njoi Creations or NBD Cosmetics?


----------



## divachyk

Hello Ladies  Have a great day!


----------



## Eisani

I'm mad this thread wad on p 3! anyway, got my last aveyou coupon for $10 

what yall doin?


----------



## hannan

Hey, guys!



IDareT'sHair said:


> When is SSI gone announce they Sale?erplexed



IDareT'sHair

SheScentIt Sale!
20% off $10 or more with code "*Labor11*"
9/2 until 9/6
Get a free 2oz sample of body order with $50+ purchase


----------



## bronzebomb

Shescentit.com
Take 20% off your order of $10 or more
Code Labor11

September 2-6 also receive a 2 ounce free samples of the Body Bliss Body Butter with $50 or more purchase


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

I was just about to post that.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Eisani said:


> I'm mad this thread wad on p 3! anyway, got my last aveyou coupon for $10
> 
> what yall doin?



Me too and I just got another $18 from referrals; I may get another one


----------



## hannan

bronzebomb said:


> Shescentit.com
> Take 20% off your order of $10 or more
> Code Labor11
> 
> September 2-6 also receive a 2 ounce free samples of the Body Bliss Body Butter with $50 or more purchase



bronzebomb I see we posted the same thing 

This pura body stuff is just some meh in my hair. The sapote lotion leaves my hair moisturized and everything but there's no slip and it doesn't make it soft like some of the other stuff I've used. The only thing worth it from them is the cupuacu butter. It's thick, creamy, melts so buttery soft in my hands and then leaves my hair shiny and smooth. Even with that, I'm not going to order just one thing from a company. It's a shame because I've waited a while to order from them. Ah well.

The sensible side of me just wants to stick with what works, a la Charz but I get so bored so easily. Darn these pj problems!


----------



## bronzebomb

I am overwhelmed!  

I think I am waiting to Black Friday to order stuff.  I have things I have not used since I have been in twists for the last few months...It appears as if I am hoarding for another hurricane! (These should be canned good items)


----------



## chebaby

chello me ladies
so my curl mart and oyin came today. the berry pomade smells amazing. i used it to smooth back my second day puff and give it shine and then i sprayed my puff with j&b gotta keep it all in the same smell family.
but my whipped pudding smells different. it doesnt smell like the strong cocoa chocolate i remember, it smells like light cocoa mixed with syrup or something sweet. still smells good though.

IDareT'sHair, i have a box so i will be mailing your package tomorrow.


----------



## Eisani

I think Ima use one of my coupons today. I just want another package mailed to me


----------



## beautyaddict1913

Good afternoon ladies! At work sneaking on! I am tired and ready to go! Got up this morning and my hair was soft from the smoothing lotion so I spritzed my edges with HV Hydra-Sillica and added a little HV Almond Glaze. The glaze is great for when my hair is in a high puff but since I wore a low puff I needed a little help to help my hair stay smooth - so I used the Claudie's gel. I like it! It controls my edges and leaves my hair soft and shiny. I have only used it for my edges. I do know that its a light hold gel so I wouldn't use it for wash n go's but maybe for a twistout. I have her curl butter too and will try it in the fall.


----------



## chebaby

i pulled back out my aussie moist last night to start co washing with after i finish shea moisture black soap. i have a ton of aussie moist and havent used it in forever. i remember it having an amazing amount of slip so it should help me with detangling and then maybe i can use smoothing lotion as only a leave in and not waste it on detangling(cause i use so much).


----------



## Ltown

IDareT'sHair, got my package and extra thank you. Well I"m off to do school work


----------



## Eisani

I went on and placed an order. Just got Beauticurls LI, Daily Fix and Repair Me. Had an extra 10% off too.


----------



## Eisani

Hmph I need to make some referrals. 

Shay72 I made a HV cart last nite AND today and still can't hit paynah. Idk why I'm so hesitant.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

I may pass on SSI;the shipping is


----------



## chebaby

i want to buy something but dont know what.........


----------



## beautyaddict1913

Am I the only person that expected SSI to have at least 30% off?? In the words of Eisani 20% is no reason to "hit paynah" lol


----------



## beautyaddict1913

chebaby said:


> i want to buy something but dont know what.........


 
co-sign!! u want some Pura? some Hairitage? some BFH? Just tryna help lol...SSI & Claudie's is the only thing I really want....I may take Enso off my list since their lil time is borrowed... Im still at the office and it is sooo cold in here! Reminds me of winter! I am excited about the change in seasons - summer in Houston is not a good time to have hair! I have worn a bun or pony puff all month long lol....it doesnt start to cool off here until around Halloween so I still have a little time.


----------



## Brownie518

Speaking of Hairitage, my Mango Tango Cloud came today and it smells good enough to eat, straight up.  I got 2 more Avocado Clouds, too.  I love both of them.


----------



## 13StepsAhead

evening ladies. Today was wash day and I DCed with the last of mt Tiiva naturals, Co-wash CJ Argan & olive (which I Loe by the way) and twisted back up with Oyin hair dew (almost finished my 16oz bottle ) and HV almond glaze.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72 said:


> @IDareT'sHair
> *Is the green tea hair cream from Njoi Creations or NBD Cosmetics?*


   Shay72  I know.  They both have one.  I was talmbout Njoi tho'.  

I'm tryna' use up nbd's Creamy Mango Hair Balm w/Green Tea.



chebaby said:


> @IDareT'sHair, i have a box so i will be mailing your package tomorrow.


 
chebaby Thanks Girlie!  I mailed your Butta' too.



Ltown said:


> @IDareT'sHair, *got my package and extra thank you.* Well I"m off to do school work


 
Ltown Glad it came!  I got mine too.  Thanks Lady.  Can't wait to try it.  Smells really good.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Evening D's!  I'm back in business.  I got my Keyboard replaced.  I just got it in the mail ran it to Best Buy, they said 2 Days 9-2 so I left it. 

By the time I got home they called and said it was ready.

Folks ain't got all that kinda' gas up in this piece.  But I ran back up their and got it.

I got a really nice package from The Fabulous One.  And I got my Hairitage Hydrations Avocado Butter and my Swap from Ltown.  It was a good day.


----------



## Brownie518

Is anyone getting anything from Shescentit? What about the other sales?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

hannan said:


> @IDareT'sHair
> 
> SheScentIt Sale!
> 20% off $10 or more with code "*Labor11*"
> 9/2 until 9/6
> Get a free 2oz sample of body order with $50+ purchase


 
hannan  Thanks Lady-Bug.:blowkiss:

I want 2 16 ounce Pomegrante 1 16 ounce Okra, 1 Marula and 1 Marshmallow.  But Ya'll saying 20% ain't nothing.  Lemme run & make up a fake cart


----------



## chebaby

i dont know if i want anything from ssi. i wouldnt mind the okra and pom. conditioner. i doubt ill get it though. i do want cj cccc but aveyou never has it in stock it seems. i got the lite today so ill try it tomoorow by itself to see how it does. if it doubles as a leave in and styler then that means i can stretch out my honey butta eventhough i have two jars anyway.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

OK ladies here's my "Favorites List"

Cleansers: CJ daily fix
              Shea Moisture Moisture retention
              Shea Moisture Coconut shampoo

Rinse out conditioner: SSI Avocado
                              Jasmine's shea rinse
                              HV Acai Phyto

Moisturizer: QB's AOHC

Leave In's: CJ Smoothing Lotion
               Oyin's Hair Dew
               SSI Coco Cream

DC (Moisture): CJ deep fix
                   Fluertzy's conditioning hair treatment
                   QB's MTCG

DC (protein): SSI fortifying mask
                  CJ repair me

Stylers:     Oyin's shine and define
              Donna Marie's curling cream
             QB's aethopika

Oils(pre mixed): HV avasoya
                      Fluertzy nurturing oil

Other oils:    Hemp
                 Mustard
                 Coconut


----------



## Brownie518

Great list, curly.  I wish mine was so reasonable.


----------



## Brownie518

I think this week or next, I'll get that CJ Repair me and that Argan & Olive joint. chebaby - what was that other protein one you used to use all the time?


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Brownie518 said:


> Great list, curly.  I wish mine was so reasonable.



Thanks. Those are just my favorites I have several other products in each section though and I still have a "things to try " list


----------



## chebaby

Brownie518 said:


> I think this week or next, I'll get that CJ Repair me and that Argan & Olive joint. @chebaby - what was that other protein one you used to use all the time?


 the only protein by cj i use is the repair me. there is a stregnthening conditioner but i only liked that as a leave in.

oh maybe you are talking about the curl fix? that was a good conditioner but my hair only liked it on dry hair.


----------



## Brownie518

Yeah, I think it was the Curl Fix I was thinking of. Thanks!


----------



## chebaby

Brownie518 said:


> Yeah, I think it was the Curl Fix I was thinking of. Thanks!


 i hope you like it.  i dont remember it having as much slip as the repair me though. the repair me is nice.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Brownie518 said:


> *Is anyone getting anything from Shescentit?* What about the other sales?



I'm not sure yet. For what I want I'm only saving about $2 since I have to pay shipping.


----------



## Brownie518

chebaby said:


> i hope you like it.  i dont remember it having as much slip as the repair me though. the repair me is nice.



I think I will def. like the Repair Me, for some reason.  I haven't looked at CJ in a while. I'll have to browse, see exactly what I might like.


----------



## Brownie518

curlyhersheygirl said:


> I'm not sure yet. For what I want* I'm only saving about $2 since I have to pay shipping.*



...


----------



## Ltown

Well ladies I"m so tired and can't stay up long although I have to finish this but had to come in here and check you all out. 

I found something I like Enso but that situation will be too uncomforable and not safe to take a chance on I'm have to find another way to get it safely or take a year to find something I like


----------



## mkd

Evening!

I am getting 2 ssi coco creme leave ins and the papaya souflee.  

I want some more kccc I think.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Sorry Ladies...It took me 4eva' to Start Up the New HOTs Thread.  I didn't know that would be so time consuming.


----------



## chebaby

still looking for something to buy


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby If I don't end up getting SSI I'll do a little browsing at AveYou.  

I Never did get a chance to make up that SSI Cart


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby If I don't end up getting SSI I'll do a little browsing at AveYou.
> 
> I Never did get a chance to make up that SSI Cart


 i was thinking about doing another aveyou purchase but i dont know.

and for me to order from ssi would be such a gamble


----------



## divachyk

Not sure if anyone posted this but - free Joico revitaluxe sample to first 500.
http://www.revitaluxe.com/contact-us


----------



## bronzebomb

I want the Curl Junkie Beauticurls leave-in and Argan and olive oil conditioner and the Aloe Fix.  So I will purchase the kgbdeal 

I am forgoing all other sales.


----------



## Eisani

Donna Marie is having a 20% off sale too.


----------



## Eisani

I sure do wish my hair bff still  lived close by. then we could split the shipping cost on stuff like we used to


----------



## Eisani

Dont know of anyone uses Lucrectia's but she's having a 25% off sale on body oils and sprays. She'll post the code tomorrow.

Why folks always gotta hate on the pj's? We mind our own business and my spending habits don't keep anyone else from eating, so why care what someone else does??? Hatin on pj's is WACK.


----------



## 13StepsAhead

bronzebomb said:


> I want the Curl Junkie Beauticurls leave-in and Argan and olive oil conditioner and the *Aloe Fix*. So I will purchase the kgbdeal
> 
> I am forgoing all other sales.


bronzebomb I tried aloefix for the 1st time on my 2-strand twist and I must say I love it way more this way. When I took down my twist my hair was nice and defined and did not leave me with dry crusted hair like some gels can. if you use a good LI I think your hair will stay soft for days. I'm still not a fan of the texture it just feels weird, but I loved the reults.


----------



## 13StepsAhead

Eisani said:


> Dont know of anyone uses Lucrectia's but she's having a 25% off sale on body oils and sprays. She'll post the code tomorrow.
> 
> Why folks always gotta hate on the pj's? We mind our own business and my spending habits don't keep anyone else from eating, so why care what someone else does??? Hatin on pj's is WACK.


 
Eisani so true can I spend my hard earn cash they way I like. But they are the same ones watching our every move so they can see what to buy/try next and seeing what deals are out there 
If I want to buy 5 smoothing lotions than I damn well will.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Eisani said:


> Dont know of anyone uses Lucrectia's but she's having a 25% off sale on body oils and sprays. She'll post the code tomorrow.
> 
> Why folks always gotta hate on the pj's? We mind our own business and my spending habits don't keep anyone else from eating, so why care what someone else does??? Hatin on pj's is WACK.



Haters gonna hate. They're not connoisseurs like we are


----------



## chebaby

hello all my shaniquas
so i love the woodsy smell of cd koret amen oil. i will be steaming with the smoothie this weekend. 
i co washed today with the koret amen oil and shea moisture black soap conditioner after cleansing with deva no poo and then use cj cccc lite as a leave in. so far the cccc lite seems ok. seems a little more moisturizing than the smoothing lotion(which aint saying much because i have to seal with the smoothing lotion) but i used this alone and so far my hair is still soft.  seems like my curls are defined but i dont know yet. ill look at it in about an hour when its fully dry and shrunken.


----------



## Brownie518

Chello, ladies! (as chebaby would say)

I just finished drying my hair. I had some CPR and my funky oil blend on my hair all night, washed and used Claudie's Avocado Intense with the last of a tube of JMRB. I got busy with stuff and that ended up sitting on my head for a couple of hours. My hair was dry so it was just what I needed. My hair feels so good. 

I need to catch up and see what sales are going on. I'm actually not that interested, though...but I still wanna know. 

Eisani - whats goin on? someone talkin s**t?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Eisani said:


> *Why folks gotta be hatin' on pj's? We mind our own business and my spending habits don't keep anyone else from eating, so why care what someone else does??? Hatin on pj's is WACK.*


Eisani

Gurl.... I don't even acknowledge such trite foolishness. Yeah...it is pretty Wack. And totally unnecessary.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518  Some thread


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@hannan curlyhersheygirl @13StepsAhead Charz (anybody) if you have an AveYou Code on of those 15% off thingys, please give up Da'Code. 

The one I had expired yesterday. I should have ordered yesterday.

My Walgreen Shea Moisture stuff came today. The Exlir and the Purification Masque (that I plan to use as a Co-Cleanser)


----------



## chebaby

so it is a few hours later and my hair is still soft and fluff and looks and feels nice. im surprised because like the smoothing lotion, this one doesnt have many ingredients that i know my hair loves at the top of the list.
ill see how my hair is at the end of the day. if it ends up needing more moisture i will seal it with honey butta in the future.

i was thinking about getting another kgb but i dont think so. im good on cj.
i have:
1 daily fix
2 smoothing conditioners
2 1/2 smoothing lotions
2 honey butta
2 rehab(1 8oz and 1 32oz)
1 repair me
1 beauticurls leave in
1 cccc lite
1 deep fix

and i think thats all. so i think im well stocked.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My Claudie Shipped.  And I'm waiting on that last PuraBody Order.  

Welp. Lemme run on out here and do a quick SSI cart.  And I may look at AveYou right quick.


----------



## chebaby

i see err body loving curl junkie now. there was a time you never heard about curl junkie on this forum. maybe a few people mentioned them(outside of NC.com) but now err body and they mama on curl junkies nipples lmao.


----------



## Brownie518

chebaby said:


> i see err body loving curl junkie now. there was a time you never heard about curl junkie on this forum. maybe a few people mentioned them(outside of NC.com) but *now err body and they mama on curl junkies nipples* lmao.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *but now err body and they mama on curl junkies nipples lmao.*


 
Lawd..........   And done sucked ALL the Milks out of 'em.


----------



## hannan

IDareT'sHair The code "FIVE" works for 15% off.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> Lawd..........   And done sucked ALL the Milks out of 'em.



......

Ya'll are so crazy!! 



hannan said:


> @IDareT'sHair The code "FIVE" works for 15% off.



Thanks hannan !!!! 
*jots down FIVE*


----------



## IDareT'sHair

hannan  10% = SAVECART


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @hannan @curlyhersheygirl @13StepsAhead @Charz (anybody) if you have an AveYou Code on of those 15% off thingys, please give up Da'Code.
> 
> The one I had expired yesterday. I should have ordered yesterday.
> 
> My Walgreen Shea Moisture stuff came today. The Exlir and the Purification Masque (that I plan to use as a Co-Cleanser)


 
IDareT'sHair "GIVEME15" takes $15 off of $75


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Should we be sharing these codes with the Nipple-Heads?


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> Should we be sharing these codes with the Nipple-Heads?



BWAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Okay...Somebody is "Gifting" Me some KBB? 

I asked the person I thought it was...but she said it's not her?

So Who is It? *thank you*


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> Should we be sharing these codes with the Nipple-Heads?


 thats what im saying. they already got all the milk now they gonna get the milk with a discount


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> Okay...Somebody is "Gifting" Me some KBB?
> 
> I asked the person I thought it was...but she said it's not her?
> 
> So Who is It? *thank you*


 not be nosy but what do you mean you arent sure who it is?

thats nice of them.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> not be nosy *but what do you mean you arent sure who it is?*
> 
> *thats nice of them.*


 
@chebaby Girl, I have no Idea.  I thought it was Fab, but she said "NO" 

Wonder who could it be?

Lawd..if I didn't have no products I couldn't get a ORS Replenshing Pak from Nobody.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby Girl, I have no Idea. I thought it was Fab, but she said "NO"
> 
> Wonder who could it be?
> 
> Lawd..if I didn't have no products I couldn't get a ORS Replenshing Pak from Nobody.


 did somebody say ORS PAK


----------



## IDareT'sHair

That Little Hairitage Discount Code I got for having that 'reaction' is still working. 

Lawd...I hope I can get in a few more orders before she discovers it & shuts it down.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby  Did you ever have your little Sale?


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> That Little Hairitage Discount Code I got for having that 'reaction' is still working.
> 
> Lawd...I hope I can get in a few more orders before she discovers it & shuts it down.



 Betta edit this post then. *lurkin in the shadows*


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518  Nipples lurking in the shadows tryna' sip that Milk


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby Did you ever have your little Sale?


 i put some stuff on NC but nothing sold yet. they purchased all my gells and curl creams but i guess they are like bump the moisturizers


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@chebaby That's good you sold your Gels! Don't buy no more!

Ya'll I made up my SSI Cart. It looks real ig'nant. I might not get nothing.

ETA:  Shipping is $8.55


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby That's good you sold your Gels!* Don't buy no more*!
> 
> Ya'll I made up my SSI Cart. It looks real ig'nant. I might not get nothing.
> 
> ETA: Shipping is $8.55


 you know i dont want no mo gels but you know how i do

$8.55 sounds better than what AV was chargin'


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *you know i dont want no mo gels but you know how i do*
> 
> *$8.55 sounds better than what AV was chargin'*


 
chebaby I just told you that cause I want that Plum Oil

I got to the $8.55 by taking 2 items outta my Cart.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby I just told you that cause I want that Plum Oil
> 
> I got to the $8.55 by taking 2 items outta my Cart.


 girl dont get that oil

WHAT!!!! so it was higher before


----------



## 13StepsAhead

IDareT'sHair said:


> Should we be sharing these codes with the Nipple-Heads?


 
OMG this the funniest mess I heard in a while


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *but now err body and they mama on curl junkies nipples lmao.*


 


13StepsAhead said:


> *OMG this the funniest mess I heard in a while *


 
@13StepsAhead @chebaby Che's mess is the funniest!..... 

Po' Marsha wearing a Double Z


----------



## chebaby

yall silly lmao. no you didnt say double Z


----------



## 13StepsAhead

IDareT'sHair said:


> @13StepsAhead @chebaby Che's mess is the funniest!.....
> 
> *Po' Marsha wearing a Double Z*


 
 Now everybody hangin' from the teet


----------



## IDareT'sHair

13StepsAhead said:


> *Now everybody hangin' from the teet*


 
13StepsAhead chebaby 

Lawd....They got to be hangin' low to the Knees


----------



## chebaby

13StepsAhead said:


> Now everybody hangin' from the teet


 teetin on the tit while tweeting a pic of said tit


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @13StepsAhead @chebaby
> 
> Lawd....They got to be hangin' low to the Knees


----------



## 13StepsAhead

IDareT'sHair said:


> @13StepsAhead @chebaby
> 
> Lawd....They got to be hangin' low to the Knees


 




chebaby said:


> teetin on the tit while tweeting a pic of said tit


 
While tryin to hold on to the last bottle of honey butta'


----------



## 13StepsAhead

Screamin' Imma get you sucka'


----------



## chebaby

13StepsAhead said:


> While tryin to hold on to the last bottle of honey butta'


 


13StepsAhead said:


> Screamin' Imma get you sucka'


 im pretty sure this  must be the craziest livest thread on the planet


----------



## 13StepsAhead

chebaby said:


> im pretty sure this must be the craziest livest thread on the planet


 
 You know they watchin' we might as well give them something to look at.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I'm on Vacay tomorrow.


----------



## chebaby

13StepsAhead said:


> You know they watchin' we might as well give them something to look at.


 i know right


IDareT'sHair said:


> I'm on Vacay tomorrow.


 me too i never get a day off so right now im feeling on top of the world lmao.
imma do dinner and a movie tomorrow, and then either saturday or sunday imma go to madame tussaud cant wait.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> i know right
> 
> me too i never get a day off so right now im feeling on top of the world lmao.
> imma do dinner and a movie tomorrow, *and then either saturday or sunday imma go to madame tussaud cant wait.*


 chebaby  Wid WHO?  Biggie Smalls?


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby Wid WHO? Biggie Smalls?


 no my brother. i started to ask ex SO to take me but i rather have him take me to that dinner and movie tomorrow instead

i havent been out to eat since i seriously started my diet. wonder what imma get. im used to getting ribs cant do that no more lol.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> no my brother. i started to ask ex SO to take me but i rather have him take me to that dinner and movie tomorrow instead
> 
> i havent been out to eat since i seriously started my diet. wonder what imma get. *im used to getting ribs cant do that no more lol*.


 
chebaby  Can't you "Splurge" every once & awhile?  And then get right back on it


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> no my brother. i started to ask ex SO to take me but i rather have him take me to that dinner and movie tomorrow instead
> 
> i havent been out to eat since i seriously started my diet. wonder what imma get. *im used to getting ribs cant do that no more lol*.


 
chebaby Can't you "Splurge" every once & awhile? And then get right back on it


----------



## IDareT'sHair

And So, I joined the Nipple-Suckas and got: 1 Smoothing Lotion, 1 Argan & Olive and 1 Strengthening Conditioner


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby Can't you "Splurge" every once & awhile? And then get right back on it


 
[/QUOTE]
 hmmm maybe normal people can but if i have a taste of bbq ribs aint no going back to no salad and yogurts the next day

and then i gotta figure out what imma drink too i gave up soda and juice and i can not drink cold water so what imma do? ask them to bring me warm water from the tap? hell naw i guess imma eat with no drink and then buy me a room temp bottle of aquafina when we leave


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> And So, I joined the Nipple-Suckas and got: 1 Smoothing Lotion, 1 Argan & Olive and 1 Strengthening Conditioner


did you get another kgb?


----------



## Shay72

I might not buy anything during the sales this weekend . I'm supposed to be saving for an upcoming road trip to see Florida (Go Gators ) play Kentucky.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *did you get another kgb?*


 
chebaby I had 2.  I just spent 1.  

I got my stuff for $5.40.  I was thinkin' 'bout gettin' another one. 

Why Are You Gettin' One?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72  Did you got to School in Florida?


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby I had 2. I just spent 1.
> 
> I got my stuff for $5.40. I was thinkin' 'bout gettin' another one.
> 
> Why Are You Gettin' One?


 still thinking about it


----------



## Eisani

DD's hair cut is sooo cute!! She's growing up on me 

I also concluded that the boo has ocd. I've never seen anyome wipe down a car and clean rims so much. Every time he parks, he's wiping off the vehicle or has Windex in hand to clean the rims. I cant take it


----------



## Minty

Atleast you know your car will always be fresh Eisani, but you bet'not leave no crumbs in that joint.  

I used both coupons today. Man that website is annoying to navigate. 

Thanks for the laughs tonight ladies.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Minty chebaby Eisani Hmp.  I'm finna use my 2nd one.  

Don't look like Imma be gettin' no SSI, Enso or nothin'.


----------



## Minty

me neither IDareT'sHair.  So sad, I never tried SSI either, all well. 

(Thinking of getting another groupon)


----------



## Minty

Gap had a 50% your total purchase today in store....umm hmm. My phone was dead so I couldn't put it up. But they + Banana Republic are running a up to 40% sale this weekend.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Minty said:


> me neither @IDareT'sHair. *So sad, I never tried SSI either, all well. *
> 
> *(Thinking of getting another groupon)*


 
Minty We can always pick up some SSI BF.  We might get a better deal.

Yeah....I'd like to have another Groupon too.  It's only $25 bucks.  It's such a GOOD DEAL!

I'd still like to have that Berry Oyin Pomade.  But I don't need it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

IDareT'sHair said:


> And So, I joined the Nipple-Suckas and got: 1 Smoothing Lotion, 1 Argan & Olive and 1 Strengthening Conditioner


 
Got Back On Dem Double Zzzzzzzz    and Got: 1 more Smoothing Lotions and 2 Daily Cleansers.

ETA:  My total was 0.30 cent


----------



## Minty

you still using the groupon or that 20% from CM?


----------



## hannan

I want to buy another groupon too but I could ask people on nc to use my referral code and then use the referral cash :scratchch. It hasn't been posted there yet. Win win for everyone!  

I also got a couple of the sugarberry pomades. I never tried the original because the smell turned me off. Should be here by tomorrow. 

eta: sike. They're already on it! Dang them!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Minty said:


> *you still using the groupon or that 20% from CM?*


 
Minty  Groupon through KGB


----------



## Eisani

If  someone needs a KGB lank, let me know 

ETA: In case someone is lurking
http://b4541887-bfc3-491c-b693-5c9703b34d6e.kgbdeals.com/?id=41157


----------



## Shay72

IDareT'sHair
 I graduated from the University of Florida.


----------



## bronzebomb

Shay72 said:


> I might not buy anything during the sales this weekend . I'm supposed to be saving for an upcoming road trip to see Florida (Go Gators ) play Kentucky.


 
Shay72

 rival!

Go Noles!

Are you from Florida?


----------



## ThickRoot

U1B1 ladies,

Wow, I might actually post something you gals don't know about yet... 


Welcome to Mozeke Products
Labor Day 12-hour SALE!!!!! 
Monday September 5, 2011 from 12:00 pm (noon) to 12:00 am (midnight) CST. Just use coupon  code laborday20 at checkout to receive 20% off your total order.
*****All orders must be placed within this time frame to receive discount. Only while supplies last. No rain checks. 

I don't use Mozeke but someone here might, happy shopping.


----------



## bronzebomb

Wow!  How quick is that!?  My aveyou.com order shipped!

Ordered:
Argan & Oilve Oil Daily Conditiner
Beauticurls Leave-in
Aloe Fix


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Hey Ladies...I went ahead and Relaxed today.  I was going to wait until tomorrow, but went ahead. 

Sitting here now with Dudley's Rebuilder.  Will Neutralize, Chelate etc....and finish up.

I hope I'm not underprocessed (which seems to be the story of my Self-Relaxing Life).  

I guess I'll find out soon.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My 2 16 ounce SSI Pomegrante Conditioners are about $38.00 (Including Shipping) 

Tryna' thank if I should HIT PayNah.

Somebody talk me into or out of it. HELP! 

Where Ya'll At???? Okay...Maybe I won't.

Oh Yeah..My AveYou Shipped.


----------



## 13StepsAhead

AV 50% off butters 12-4pm with code *butter50* 


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF

ETA; in my frenzy I wrote the wrong code. New code added.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

13StepsAhead said:


> AV 50% off butters 12-4pm with code fab5
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


 
@13StepsAhead

I wonder if that Pomegrante Souffle stuff I want is on Sale. Lemme go look

ETA:  Nope  Durn Afroveda


----------



## Wanderland

I need advice. So I'm placing my second aveyou order and because of the five discount I can get an extra item.  So my other items are CJ "essentials" as I have never tried the line, they are:
Daily fix, smoothing lotion, curl rehab, CQ, and CIAB

So I'm torn between argan olive oil conditioner, AF, or the CCCC as I have seen good reviews on all of them.  OR I can get 1 Donna Marie item (likely the buttercream) I have not tried any of her products either.

This aveyou KGb deal plus coupon is so good I almost feel bad about taking so much product.


----------



## divachyk

Hey Ladies! Have a great day!


----------



## 13StepsAhead

So I made an AV cart with Shea Amla and the Cocolatte (both 17oz) and with shipping it comes to 24.50. I might just get them


----------



## IDareT'sHair

13StepsAhead  Hmp.  I guess that's a better deal than my SSI.

I guess I'll try to sit tight and wait until BF.  Unless the Spurrrrrrt gets all up in these Fangers over the weekend....

then it's a Wrap.


----------



## 13StepsAhead

Wanderland said:


> I need advice. So I'm placing my second aveyou order and because of the five discount I can get an extra item. So my other items are CJ "essentials" as I have never tried the line, they are:
> Daily fix, smoothing lotion, curl rehab, CQ, and CIAB
> 
> So I'm torn between *argan olive oil conditioner*, AF, or the CCCC as I have seen good reviews on all of them. OR I can get 1 Donna Marie item (likely the buttercream) I have not tried any of her products either.
> 
> This aveyou KGb deal plus coupon is so good I almost feel bad about taking so much product.


 
I would get the bolded. Depending on what you plan to use the CIAB for, it may not be something you want to try for your 1st order (because it really doesn't provide hold) so you may want to sub that for something else. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## 13StepsAhead

IDareT'sHair What's the shipping cost for SSI? It's 10.25 for AV


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Hey ladies I'm just DC'ing may hair right now with the last bit of deep fix ( I have backups and more on the way ).

Last week I also used up a 16oz jar of SSI fortifying mask and SheaMoisture's retention shampoo. I have a few other things that I will use up in the coming weeks. BTW that KGB deal has been extended for 9 more days.


----------



## Minty

I ain't coming in here until Labor Day is over. I gotta stay focused on my shoe shopping.

HV sent me my shipping notice! yup yup.


----------



## Wanderland

13StepsAhead said:


> IDareT'sHair What's the shipping cost for SSI? It's 10.25 for AV


 
I think it's 11.50. It made me put the order on hold.


----------



## 13StepsAhead

Minty gurl it's gonna be a tough weekend up in here. I'm going to try to keep myself busy becasue i need winter clothes/shoes too.


----------



## Eisani

Who is ordering from Afroveda? I need shea amla in my life, but that's it! 50% off butters w/butter50. Lemme know if I can throw it in someones cart, pay and chip in on shipping 

eta: nvm, shipping for me was only $7. got it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

13StepsAhead  I think it's like $6.95 for the 2 Pomegrante Conditioners.


----------



## bronzebomb

Afroveda has stepped up her game a bit!  I think I'm biting!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Finished Up 1 Box (of 4) Mizani Butter Blends No-Lye Sensitive Scalp.  Have another box Back-Up


----------



## myhair84

Curl mart 20%. Code is save20, goes until 9/5 11:59pm. I apologize if already posted.

Sent from my HTC Glacier using HTC Glacier


----------



## 13StepsAhead

13StepsAhead said:


> So I made an AV cart with Shea Amla and the Cocolatte (both 17oz) and with shipping it comes to 24.50. I might just get them


 
So after a brief deliberation I hit  PAYNAH'


----------



## 13StepsAhead

IDareT'sHair said:


> @13StepsAhead I think it's like $6.95 for the 2 Pomegrante Conditioners.


 
IDareT'sHair that's not too bad


----------



## 13StepsAhead

OT: I forgot to update you ladies on my job search. I'm having 3rd round interviews (via skype) with company #2 on Monday. It's an international company and if I get the job I will be spending my first 18months outside of the U.S. I'm so excited. When they invited me back for round 3 I dang near cried because this would be my dream job. Also, I spoke to the recruiter about company #1 in NY today and she said they have a decision by tuesday. If I'm offered both I will definitely take #2.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

13StepsAhead That's awesome .It's great to have options


----------



## 13StepsAhead

curlyhersheygirl Thank you and yes it does feel good to potentially have 2 options. Prayer and determiunation works wonders!


----------



## beautyaddict1913

curlyhersheygirl said:


> OK ladies here's my "Favorites List"
> 
> Cleansers: CJ daily fix
> Shea Moisture Moisture retention
> Shea Moisture Coconut shampoo
> 
> Rinse out conditioner: SSI Avocado
> Jasmine's shea rinse
> HV Acai Phyto
> 
> Moisturizer: QB's AOHC
> 
> Leave In's: CJ Smoothing Lotion
> Oyin's Hair Dew
> SSI Coco Cream
> 
> DC (Moisture): CJ deep fix
> Fluertzy's conditioning hair treatment
> QB's MTCG
> 
> DC (protein): SSI fortifying mask
> CJ repair me
> 
> Stylers: Oyin's shine and define
> Donna Marie's curling cream
> QB's aethopika
> 
> Oils(pre mixed): HV avasoya
> Fluertzy nurturing oil
> 
> Other oils: Hemp
> Mustard
> Coconut


 
curlyhersheygirl thanks for this list boo! You know we love lists up in here! Where are the rest of "yalls'es" lists? lol


----------



## chebaby

i see AV has a few new products that sound interesting. im not getting anything but for a split second i started to hit pay now on the ashlii amala, pur whipped gellie and one of the new cleansing masks.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Hi Ya'll I logged off for a while cause the Nipple-Heads was gettin' on my Nerves. 

Where's Charz to shut that mess down.

Anyway under the dryer. Not gone get any SSI.  I did buy another Jar of Heutiful's DC'er.  I used it today.  

And I liked it.  It's kinda on the thinner side. (Reminds me of Tiiva in consistency).  

I'll use it again next wash day.  It's only 4 ounces but...Oh well.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

13StepsAhead  Hoping you get the job of your Dreams.


----------



## mkd

I made my aveyou cart, I think I am getting 2 smoothing lotions and a beauty blender sponge.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

mkd  Did you get any SSI?  I decided to wait until BF (I think)


----------



## mkd

IDareT'sHair said:


> @mkd Did you get any SSI? I decided to wait until BF (I think)


 I think I am waiting too T.  the aveyou is a better deal.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

mkd said:


> I think I am waiting too T. *the aveyou is a better deal. *


 
mkd  I want another Groupon....Don't You?


----------



## Charz

What da hell? Who these people think they are?

Anywayssssssss

Thanks to @ThickRoot @myhair84 and other lurkers who contribute.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Eisani & Others MARIE DEAN is having 20% September 5th ONLY (No Coupon Code Needed)


----------



## mkd

IDareT'sHair said:


> @mkd I want another Groupon....Don't You?


 Yep, now that its been extended 9 days, I am getting one today and I am sure that another will call me before the end of the sale!!!


----------



## Ese88

Hi guys. I hope everyone is cool. This is week 4 in braids for me. I'm going to wash and condition them tomorrow. This will be my 2nd wash but my first deep conditioning. I hope you guys have a great weekend.


----------



## SimJam

Hay ladies I bit and ordered some stuff from SSI

Ive never tried it before so I only got

8 oz Fortifying Hair Masque
8 oz Okra Hair Repair Reconstructor 
Coco Creme Leave-In Conditioner 
sample of the Marshmallow Herbal Hair Cream 

Hoping that the hair masque and reconsructor can be my natural protein conditioners ..... if I like any of them Imma Haul fo jeebus for BF

Im so happy that my not living in the USA makes me have to be VERY careful of what I buy and when .... or am I mad abt it LOL


----------



## natura87

Just got off work. I've been working like crazy this week. I will Dc tomorrow before work with somethin.I will cowash with Tresemme Naturals.


----------



## Brownie518

Nipple heads.....


Afternoon, ladies! I was just catching up on the thread. Ya'll are a mess!  

This week, I finished another Avocado & Silk, a Joico Moisture Recovery treatment balm, and a bottle of mixed oils. Got backups for everythang .

My scalp was itchy a little while ago so I used some of that Camille Rose oil, rubbed it in, and it feels great now.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Evening Ms. B! Brownie518  What you doin' on so early?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I'm still on the fence about getting this SSI.  I have about $85.00 worth of Marie Dean sitting in a Cart too.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> Evening Ms. B! Brownie518  What you doin' on so early?



Hey, T!! I was just browsing some sites  and decided to log on. I keep forgetting its a holiday weekend. I never remember about Labor and Memorial Day since we don't get them off. They are 'working holiday' for us. erplexed

Don't get any SSI.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *Hey, T!!* I was just browsing some sites  and decided to log on. I keep forgetting its a holiday weekend. I never remember about Labor and Memorial Day since we don't get them off. They are 'working holiday' for us. erplexed
> 
> *Don't get any SSI*.


 
Brownie518  Uh....Okay.  If you say so.

You must gone have the Hook-Up?

I want that Pomegrante Conditioner tho'.  

I can wait until BF cause Lawd only knows when I would get around to using it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Hmp.  I know I ain't getting no $85.00 of Marie Dean.  

One good thing the Shipping regardless of size is a $5.00 Flat Rate.

Why can't they all do that?


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> Brownie518  Uh....Okay.  If you say so.
> 
> You must gone have the Hook-Up?
> 
> I want that Pomegrante Conditioner tho'.
> 
> I can wait until BF cause Lawd only knows when I would get around to using it.



Nah, you've been haulin' like a mad woman lately (shoot, who hasn't? ) so I'm just sayin'!! 

I'm not getting any SSI either. Not this time. I have a 16oz Okra-Winfrey and an 8oz of the Pomegrante that I haven't opened yet. I'm good for now. 

I do not like how that AveYou site is designed at all.  They need to redo that s**t, for real.  look: as I get another kgb deal)


----------



## Ltown

Hi ladies!  I'm not getting anything on the fence, since all this @**# with enso, i'm researching for a new love.  No ayeyou for me nothing that i need.  i will most likely use qhem since i did like it, but she shut down until her orders process.  I'm be in/out this weekend and cleaning house, homework, clothes shopping for fall.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair - what was that site we ordered the Camille Rose from??


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518  I feel you on the AveYou tip.  That mess is Janky.  They hoping you mess up something.

Ltown I know.  I'm ticked about that whole Enso Situation. 

Oh yeah, with cowashing....you have to rinse very well.  

You shouldn't be having a waxy feel especially with HV's etc.....I could see if you were cowashing with something that had alot of 'cones'.

It just keeps getting better.  I had Dermatitis too before and leaving Shampoo alone was the best thing I ever did for my Scalp.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> @IDareT'sHair - *what was that site we ordered the Camille Rose from??*


 
Brownie518  Just go to Camille Rose.com and it takes you directly to the Site.  = My Natural Hair Store.

Lemme know if they got something more than 15%


----------



## Ltown

IDareT'sHair said:


> Brownie518  I feel you on the AveYou tip.  That mess is Janky.  They hoping you mess up something.
> 
> Ltown I know.  I'm ticked about that whole Enso Situation.
> 
> Oh yeah, with cowashing....you have to rinse very well.
> 
> You shouldn't be having a waxy feel especially with HV's etc.....I could see if you were cowashing with something that had alot of 'cones'.
> 
> It just keeps getting better.  I had Dermatitis too before and leaving Shampoo alone was the best thing I ever did for my Scalp.





IDareT'sHair, not shampooing is a challenge and maybe the feel i was used to with shampoo and cowashing is something i have to get use too i rinse well. I'm sure it new feeling that i will get use too.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair - what's in your Marie Dean cart?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> @IDareT'sHair - *what's in your Marie Dean cart? *


 
Brownie518  Like 3 Deep Conditioners and 2 Hair Masques. 

Them Joints is only 4 ounces tho' 

I should just get another Sample Pack.


----------



## Brownie518

Hey, T, how did your hair turn out?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Ltown Yeah...And as you use different conditioners, it will be great. The only time my Scalp bothers me now is when I use something to irritate it.

When I was weekly at the Salon, after shampooing my scalp use to itch something Fierce. Now I know why. 

And I was always getting the Shampoo from the Derm.

Now I don't need it at all, but I will ask for a prescription just in case I need it for my product experimentation


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *Hey, T, how did your hair turn out?*


Brownie518  Would you believe I'm still sitting under the dryer.  But so far it looks and feels nice.

Thanks for asking.  I wasn't nearly as nervous as I usually am.  I just went for it.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> Brownie518  Would you believe I'm still sitting under the dryer.  But so far it looks and feels nice.
> 
> Thanks for asking. * I wasn't nearly as nervous as I usually am. * I just went for it.




 Good to hear!! I'm sure it came out great, too!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518  I feel like Haulin' Ms. B!.....

Did you look at the Camille Rose?  I got 2 of each a while back i.e. Growth Oil, Seaweed Masque, SOYlicious and Janzyan (or what ever it's called).

I may try that Seaweed & Algae next wash day.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> Brownie518  I feel like Haulin' Ms. B!.....
> 
> Did you look at the Camille Rose?  I got 2 of each a while back i.e. Growth Oil, Seaweed Masque, SOYlicious and Janzyan (or what ever it's called).
> 
> I may try that Seaweed & Algae next wash day.



I did look at it. I'm going to get some later in the month, after I use up a few more things.  I'm going to get 2 of the masks and another oil, when I do.

*FYI to all the Shea Moisture users - Walgreens has some of them on 2for14.98 deals and there is a coupon for 20% off - SHEA4FALL *


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Not hair but American Eagle has everything 40% off till Monday.


----------



## Brownie518

curlyhersheygirl - Thanks!! 

You know we want to hear about ALL sales!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl  Tell Your Sis Thanks!  Imma try the Anti Breakage Masque.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Brownie518 said:


> curlyhersheygirl - Thanks!!
> 
> You know we want to hear about ALL sales!!





IDareT'sHair said:


> curlyhersheygirl  Tell Your Sis Thanks!  Imma try the Anti Breakage Masque.



NP Ladies


----------



## bronzebomb

Koils by Nature Labor Day Sale
All 4oz Nourishing Hair & Body Butter - $10
No Coupon Code needed
Offer expires 9/5/2011 at 11:59 pm

I like this butter, but I already have two, Heavenly Delight and Wonderful Watermelon


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> curlyhersheygirl  Tell Your Sis Thanks! * Imma try the Anti Breakage Masque*.



...me, too. It's been on my 'list' for a while now. And none of the stores around here have anything but the Shea butter and the ones in the pink. NOw is as good a time as any to get it.  I also got some AntiSnap.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I just finished up and rubbed on some Pura Body Sapote Lotion. It's ai'rite. 

I Like Tiiva Green-Tea L-I better. 

I agree with @hannan Pura Body is just 'ok'.  

I do like that it's super light. Not weighty at all. That and the Murumrmu are both super light. Very non-intrusive products. (Which is a good thing).

I haven't tried the Coffee Conditioner, the Butter or the Oil(s) yet tho'. 

It's another one I probably wouldn't purchase unless there was a Sale.


----------



## Brownie518

Is BFH having a sale?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *Is BFH having a sale?*


 
Brownie518  Them Yo' Peeps. _*cough*_ uh...lemme know tho'


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> Brownie518  Them Yo' Peeps. _*cough*_ uh...lemme know tho'




 Oh, so now they my peeps, huh???


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *Oh, so now they my peeps, huh???*


 
Brownie518  Yup. 

What they got?......


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> Brownie518  Yup.
> 
> What they got?......




 I don't see a 'sale' so far. Just a couple of coupon codes. Nothin' you want, only 15. 

I'm about to get up and make a drank...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> I don't see a 'sale' so far. Just a couple of coupon codes. Nothin' you want, only 15.
> 
> *I'm about to get up and make a drank...*


 
Brownie518 Gone & Get Yo' Drank On Ms. B!  (Oh Lawd...I know you finna haul now)   .........


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> Brownie518 Gone & Get Yo' Drank On Ms. B!  (*Oh Lawd...I know you finna haul now*)   .........





Nah, girl. I won't. I got some of that Shea Moisture, the AntiSnap and thats it...(so far). If I buy, it won't be hair stuff. It will be a bag, a watch, shoes, or something like that.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518 Yeah....I didn't say Haulin' Hair Stuff. I just said "Haulin'" 

Lawd....AveYou got hit again. The Nipple-ettes have landed.

Where @chebaby at? She got me stuck on them low-hangin' CJ teets.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518 Yeah....I didn't say Haulin' Hair Stuff. I just said "Haulin'"
> 
> Lawd....AveYou got hit again. The Nipple-ettes have landed.
> 
> Where @chebaby at? *She got me stuck on them low-hangin' CJ teets*.






The stuff I want will probably be sold out by the time I get on it. Folks are killin' that deal.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *The stuff I want will probably be sold out by the time I get on it. Folks are killin' that deal.*


 
@Brownie518 Gurl...They takin' 'em down skrait to the Knee-Caps......


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I'm Sad.  Enso's 30% Sale was suppose to start today. *cries*


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> I'm Sad.  Enso's 30% Sale was suppose to start today. *cries*



So why you so sad?????


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> I'm Sad.  Enso's 30% Sale was suppose to start today. *cries*



IDareT'sHair I'm sad too


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *So why you so sad?????*


 
Brownie518  Girl..Ain't nothin' happenin' with that. 

On the Positive, I'm very well stocked.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> Brownie518  Girl..*Ain't nothin' happenin' with that*.
> 
> On the Positive, I'm very well stocked.



...Oh, okay. I'm not even gonna ask...I haven't been following that.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> Brownie518  Girl..Ain't nothin' happenin' with that.
> 
> On the Positive, *I'm very well stocked*.



IDareT'sHair I wish I was. I was gonna stock up at this sale


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> @IDareT'sHair I'm sad too


 
curlyhersheygirl  I know Curly.  I lurved that stuff. And 30% was the bomb.com 

Ltown & I did a Swap and she sent me something I didn't have.  

I think it was/is the Aloe & Marshmallow Creme.  So, I got a decent amount of 'stuff'.  

But I wanted a 'poo (just to have on hand & some other stuff).  

Too Bad. So Sad.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *...Oh, okay. I'm not even gonna ask.*..I haven't been following that.


 
Brownie518  I checked the site (just because) and it's lookin' all sad.

Nah...I ain't talmbout that mess........

**


----------



## Eisani

IDareT'sHair I done seent Marie Dean. She play too much, too


----------



## Eisani

Lemme show yall dd's hair cut. I love it  She got relaxed w/Mizani ButterBlends regular. She said the last thing my dad said to her when he dropped her off was, "Don't let them perm yo' hair!"  Daddy/grandpa aint gotta know everything 
ETA: As you can see, she inherited my hair color. This is also why red rinses show so well on my hair.


----------



## hannan

Eisani  at dad. I love it!


----------



## 13StepsAhead

Eisani I love her cut !


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Eisani  Purty. Purty. Purty.  E -- That is Sooooo Cute. 

And I Love the Color


----------



## Ltown

Brownie518 said:


> So why you so sad?????


IDareT'sHair, @ Brownie518, it too much customer service issues to mess aroung with $$$ enwso right now, definetely for me  without a reiable payment like pyapal its no win.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ltown said:


> @IDareT'sHair, @ Brownie518, it too much customer service issues to mess aroung with $$$ enwso right now, definetely for me without a reiable payment like pyapal its no win.


 
Ltown  Yeah...I'm disappointed.  That 30% was sounding Mighty good.  

I think those of us that planned to buy during this Sale are all  cautious & disappointed.

The whole situation just got out of control on both sides and it did major damage to "The Brand."

I was fine with "Authorized Net" because I've purchased things w/o PayPal before.  It was just all the _other non-sense_ that hounded the brand.


----------



## Brownie518

Ltown - yeah, I hear you on that!!

Eisani - I love that cut! Esp. the back. I want a cut similar to that. I just have no idea what stylist to go to around here. 

OT: we just watched the Hot97 On Da Reggae Tip streaming and it SUCKED!!


----------



## beautyaddict1913

Evening ladies! I went swimming tonight. I saturated my hair in this random organic condish from Ross - Live Green Pomegranate. When I got home I washed with some CON shampoo (original formula) and followed up with some SheaMoisture Moisture Retention shampoo. I did an ACV rinse and now Im doing an HOT with HV Cocasta. I will detangle with Qhemet CTDG, I will do a scalp massage with my JBCO mix and overnight DC with Enso. When I wake up in the morning I will steam.


----------



## hannan

Hairrogant Sale!
20% off and $5 flat rate shipping w/ code "*LABORDAY*"
Now until 9/5


----------



## Shay72

bronzebomb said:


> @Shay72
> 
> rival!
> 
> Go Noles!
> 
> Are you from Florida?


bronzebomb 

I was born in St. Pete. A lot of my family lives in St. Pete, Sarasota, Tampa, and Clearwater.

I forgot I had a $50 gift card coming from my bank rewards points so I may buy after all. We shall see.


----------



## divachyk

bronzebomb Shay72 - Native Floridian (Northwest FL) - Go FSU Noles and FAMU Rattlers!


----------



## bronzebomb

@divachyk & @Shay72 I'm from South Florida (Palm Beach County) - graduated from FSU in 1992, possibly where I will attend for my PhD.

diva, how are you doing with that weather, my aunt is in FWB and she said there are tropical storms. Be safe.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Morning Divas of Hair!

Just saturated my hair in Claudie Isha in "Hello Sugar"  I have about 1 mo' left in this 4 ounce Jar.  Spritzed on Some SM Exlir.

I want to finish up these little half-used 4 ounce jars I got around here.  

Will work on nbd Green Tea & Hairitiage Blackberry & Sage next.


----------



## SimJam

Mernin Ladies

got up early to watch athletics - and finish washing my hair

last night i washed with HV cocasta shikakai bar (im in love with this) and DCd with sitrinilla - went to sleep with it in my hair- I also love this product.

This morning I washed out and twisted with da doo under HV whipped gelly

my hair is happy


now Im gone back to bed


----------



## SimJam

OOOooo and since we repping Fl

not from florida but went to FIU ... Go Panthers!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I see KGB Deals have a $25.00 for $50.00 for Folica Going on Now.  It I wanted a small Appliance or Tool I'd be all over it.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Morning ladies I'm still surfing the net looking for various deals; I may hit the mall soon as well.

Eisani I love the cut and color of your daughter's hair; beautiful.
My oldest will be 14 Monday I can't believe it they grow up too fast.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> I see KGB Deals have a $25.00 for $50.00 for Folica Going on Now.  It I wanted a small Appliance or Tool I'd be all over it.



Say what. I'm gonna check that out. Thanks T


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl  The Folica Groupon is for 13 Days, and Folica is having an Additional 20% off for labor day.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> curlyhersheygirl  The Folica Groupon is for 13 Days, and Folica is having an Additional 20% off for labor day.



IDareT'sHair I was just checking it out. You can't use the coupon and the groupon together so I will pass. For spring they normally have 40% off sale I will wait till then.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl

I'm glad AveYou don't play them games....


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> curlyhersheygirl
> 
> I'm glad AveYou don't play them games....



IDareT'sHair me too. I bought 2 more of those for when the lurkers stop buying up all the CJ


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Loft has 40% off all sale items.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> @IDareT'sHair me too. I bought 2 more of those for when the lurkers stop buying up all the CJ


 
curlyhersheygirl

Nipple-ettes tryna' drain' it dry Gurl


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> curlyhersheygirl
> 
> Nipple-ettes tryna' drain' it dry Gurl



They sure are


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl

Overall, so far, the Labor Day (Hair) Sales have been a Bust. 

What do you think?


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> curlyhersheygirl
> 
> Overall, so far, the Labor (Hair) Day Sales have been a Bust.
> 
> What do you think?



IDareT'sHair I totally agree. A savings of $2-$5 isn't enough and lets not talk about the shipping costs  If they don't step up their game on BF I will be passing then as well.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl

Hey Curly!  You know it's a Doggone Shame when SM is the best deal a PJ can get.

And I don't even use SM.......


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> @IDareT'sHair I totally agree. A savings of $2-$5 isn't enough and lets not talk about the shipping costs  *If they don't step up their game on BF I will be passing then as well.*


 
curlyhersheygirl  Hmp.  Me Too! 

I could very well pass it right on by.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> curlyhersheygirl
> 
> Hey Curly!  You know* it's a Doggone Shame when SM is the best deal a PJ can get.*
> 
> And I don't even use SM.......



IDareT'sHair It sure is and I made up my mind to haul for Jeezus and I got nada. The aveyou groupon wasn't enough to satisfy the spirit


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> @IDareT'sHair It sure is and *I made up my mind to haul for Jeezus and I got nada.* The aveyou groupon wasn't enough to satisfy the spirit


 
@curlyhersheygirl Me Too. 

I was ready to Haul 4 Da' Lawd... but The Debil messed up my EN.:heated:

And you're right the Groupon was fun and I spent 'less than' $7 on CJ but


----------



## Eisani

curlyhersheygirl Cool, our kids our a day apart (dd's is on Sunday). It's been a bit overwhelming; starting high school is the kicker. What am I doing with a freshman?  

I'm sitting under the dryer now w/my cellophane mix. It looks extra bright, but I don't mind! I'll see how it looks after I rinse it out. I used Color Showers Rojisimo and Kiss clear. I had about a squirt left of Cobre so I added that too. Boo is cooking breakfast, I smell biscuits  I love late breakfast on a Saturday.


----------



## Eisani

IDareT'sHair said:


> I see KGB Deals have a $25.00 for $50.00 for Folica Going on Now.  It I wanted a small Appliance or Tool I'd be all over it.


Gon' and get you a Denman or two  I saw that but can't think of anything I need from Folica right now. They have 20% off site-wide too. Just sayin.

ETA: NVM, that's what I get for not reading all the posts before responding 

I did a bit, and thanks to the lurkers that used my KGB link! Here it is again:
http://b4541887-bfc3-491c-b693-5c9703b34d6e.kgbdeals.com/?id=41157


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Eisani  I didn't look around on Folica that closely.  I have 2 D24 Double Row Detangling Combs and that's about all I need from that line.

I ain't gone fool with the Brushes.

That is so Cool that you & curlyhersheygirl have kids the same age and 1 day apart.


----------



## Eisani

IDareT'sHair it is cool. One of my friend's son is 3 days older. We've discussed arranging a marriage for them  but they look at each other more as cousins-at least for right now. Folks get older and hormones get in the way...gotta watch!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Eisani  I didn't look around on Folica that closely.  I have 2 D24 Double Row Detangling Combs and that's about all I need from that line.

I ain't gone fool with the Brushes.

That is so Cool that you & curlyhersheygirl have kids the same age and 1 day apart.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Eisani said:


> @IDareT'sHair it is cool. *One of my friend's son is 3 days older. We've discussed arranging a marriage for them * but they look at each other more as cousins-at least for right now. Folks get older and hormones get in the way...gotta watch!


 
Eisani  Ya'll betta' Leave them Babies alone.


----------



## 13StepsAhead

hey ladies I just did a good hair deed. My sister had to cut about 4" off because she damaged her hair from too much heat (she's natural). So I just gave her a nice "care package"
-2x jasmine shea rinse
-2x jasmines hibiscus
- 1x smoothing lotion
- 1x QB OHHB
- my last DM Moisture mist 
- and a container of my Shea mix (I was saving this for her anyway)
- 1x HV Moist 24/7
- 1x HV whipped ends

It feels good to help her out.

ETA: I also told her to pick up a good protein treatment.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

13StepsAhead  Nice Care Package 13! 

And lots of great stuff.  Very was nice of You.

My 2nd Claudie order came today.  Didn't know the new 'Complete Protein' was a Spray.erplexed  I like Komaza's Protein Spray so we'll see.......  

Everything looks and smells great tho'.


----------



## 13StepsAhead

IDareT'sHair I figure I have back ups for most of that stuff so it's not really gonna put me in a bind if I gave it to her. I'm still going through some stuff so she may get something else before she leaves.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

13StepsAhead

Yeah....I'm sure you got a few more things for her.

All of us up in here could Shampoo, Condition, Moisturize & Oil a small nation.


----------



## chebaby

Hey ladies
I'm out. Eating as always lol. I actually did good. Yesterday I has a salad and crab cakes and today I'm having salmon and broccoli.

Anyway yesterday I purchased Dudlesy's rebuilding conditioner with animal protein, panthonol and keratin. Can't wait to use it. I found the Ridleys drc but I could pay no $65 for a conditioner


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> Hey ladies
> I'm out. Eating as always lol. I actually did good. Yesterday I has a salad and crab cakes and today I'm having salmon and broccoli.
> 
> Anyway yesterday *I purchased Dudlesy's rebuilding conditioner with animal protein, panthonol and keratin.* Can't wait to use it. I found the Ridleys drc but I could pay no $65 for a conditioner


 
chebaby

Hi Che!  I just used the Rebuilder yesterday for my Mid-Step.  May use it again for my 1st Wash.

Did you get your Pura Butta'?

You are really eating Healthy Girl.


----------



## chebaby

Hey T yea I got the cupuaccu butter. Thanx, I love the lemongrass scent.

I didn't know you had the rebuilder. How do you like it? I was looking for a nice creamy protein like the texture of Aussie moist. I haven't been able to find one yet lol.

I want to be 20lbs lighter by the end of the year.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> Hey T yea I got the cupuaccu butter. Thanx, I love the lemongrass scent.
> 
> *I didn't know you had the rebuilder. How do you like it?* I was looking for a nice creamy protein like the texture of Aussie moist. I haven't been able to find one yet lol.
> 
> *I want to be 20lbs lighter by the end of the year*.


 
chebaby

Glad it came.  I like the scent too! 

Yeah, I got both the Dudley Rebuilder and the Creme Protein.  I like them both alot. 

You'll be at your Goal.  You've been doing really good.   Those Crab-Cakes sound Yummy


----------



## chebaby

I love crab cakes  they are yummy. And this place seasoned it with old bay.

I saw the cream protein and didn't even look at it. I may look today since we are in the same place as yesterday lol.

Yea I'm determined to get rid of the extra fat lol. I'm a 12 now and I want to eventually get dOwn to an 8. Depends on how I look andfeel as I shrink


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> I* love crab cakes  they are yummy. And this place seasoned it with old bay.*
> 
> I saw the cream protein and didn't even look at it. I may look today since we are in the same place as yesterday lol.
> 
> Yea I'm determined to get rid of the extra fat lol. I'm a 12 now and I want to eventually get dOwn to an 8. Depends on how I look andfeel as I shrink


 chebaby

I love them w/Old Bay.  I always keep a Can handy even if I don't cook often.

Yeah, I like the Creme Protein & the Rebuilder.


----------



## natura87

Hola. Just got off work. Busy either working or making lesson plans. I didnt get to do my hair last night so I will do it tonight. If I get around to it I will try some twists but as busy as I am I dunno. At my new job I have gotten a lot of compliments on my hair so that is a plus. One woman is heat trained and everyone else is weaved up and relaxed.

I want to use my shea butter mix for something but I dont know what.


I wanna haul. 

i hear there is another Aveyou thingy going on...


----------



## hannan

Hey everyone! 

Got a coupla packages today from Oyin and Claudie. Sugarberry smells good and I like that they included candies in the box .

natura87 Yes, aveyou is back . Here's my referral link for the groupon if you'd like: http://a452db75-498d-4809-8ed5-513dc32f024b.kgbdeals.com .


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 Shay72  Did either one of you get Hairitage Hydrations Blackberry & Sage Moisturizer?


----------



## bronzebomb

Y'all see that AfroVeda Deal????  Complimentary Shipping on any order? offer ends 9/5 at midnight!

my apologies if already posted!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

bronzebomb  You gettin' anythang?  

I made up a Cart but not sure.  This is the deal I've been waiting on.  What's the 10% code?

I'm not a member.erplexed


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@bronzebomb Yo' Bronze What is the AV 10% discount code?


----------



## bronzebomb

IDareT'sHair said:


> bronzebomb  You gettin' anythang?
> 
> I made up a Cart but not sure.  This is the deal I've been waiting on.  What's the 10% code?
> 
> I'm not a member.erplexed



My computer just crashed!  I am on my cell...

I may get a few things.  But I want a discount too!   Geesh I am never happy!  I want the Ashli alma conditioner


----------



## IDareT'sHair

bronzebomb  I deleted my name etc...from their mailing list a while back.  If you are on it, you should have the 10%


----------



## bronzebomb

IDareT'sHair said:


> @bronzebomb Yo' Bronze What is the AV 10% discount code?



I am not an AfroVeda girl, them shirts were too small!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

bronzebomb K.  Thanks!


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> Brownie518 Shay72  Did either one of you get Hairitage Hydrations Blackberry & Sage Moisturizer?



IDareT'sHair - I got it and I really like it!!  It moisturizes really well for me. It makes my scalp feel good, too.


----------



## divachyk

bronzebomb said:


> @divachyk & @Shay72 I'm from South Florida (Palm Beach County) - graduated from FSU in 1992, possibly where I will attend for my PhD.
> 
> diva, how are you doing with that weather, my aunt is in FWB and she said there are tropical storms. Be safe.


bronzebomb - say what, auntie is in FWB? So am I. Do you ever visit the area? I played college basketball with some girls from Palm Beach County. It's storming here as we speak. Very windy. Thanks for checking on me.


----------



## divachyk

I'm considering the aveyou coupon but not sure if I will use it by Dec 2011 and the other one that I still haven't used yet by Jan 2012. :scratchch


----------



## beautyaddict1913

Good evening ladies! One of my aveyou packages came (pre-groupon order - I am waiting on the other two packages). I am considering another one or two groupons! Last night I ended up detangling in the shower with CTDG and my hair felt yuck! I ended up doing a treatment with CJ Curl Fix - I actually like it as a light protein. My hair was really soft after rinsing but I still ended up doing an overnight DC with the sample of Enso that chebaby sent me. My hair felt nice. I ended up twisting with Qhemet's twisting butter. I like it so far but we will see how my hair feels in the morning! I last tried to wear twists the last week in May and my hair is longer now! I'm always scared that Im not doing something right because sometimes I have a bunch of knots on the ends of my strands. I dusted today to get rid of them...but they are like roaches, you think you've got em all and there goes some more lol


----------



## robot.

My classes this semester are gonna be so fun! I really love the diversity of my campus. 

There's this petite Asian girl (who is so laidback and stylish) in one of my classes who is an African American Studies major. 

I'm also taking a class called Blacks and Latinos in the Education System. Our teacher is a Latina and our TA's are an asian and (what looks to be) a black woman. So cool!


----------



## bronzebomb

divachyk said:


> bronzebomb - say what, auntie is in FWB? So am I. Do you ever visit the area? I played college basketball with some girls from Palm Beach County. It's storming here as we speak. Very windy. Thanks for checking on me.



divachyk I visit once a year.  Typically in the summer to hang out on the white sand beaches of Destin and to shop at the outlets and to get some of that Gulf shrimp.  I have not been there this year yet.  She is not from there, she is from South Florida as well.

IDareT'sHair 
I think I am going to purchase a lil bit of AfroVeda, moringa detangling spray and the Ashlii.  

beautyaddict1913  do you like the scent of the QB Butter?

I purchased some peppermint and Rosemary oils today.  I put them on my Sta Sof Fro and infusium mixture.  I like the tingly feeling.


----------



## bronzebomb

divachyk said:


> I'm considering the aveyou coupon but not sure if I will use it by Dec 2011 and the other one that I still haven't used yet by Jan 2012. :scratchch



I used all of my coupons!  I have very little patience.


----------



## beautyaddict1913

bronzebomb its a "clean scent" but its kind of heavy....doesnt linger - I finished my hair an hour ago and I dont smell it anymore - even when I put my hair up to my nose! Do u ever style ur hair on blowdried hair? I want a new blowdryer!


----------



## Eisani

beautyaddict1913 said:


> Good evening ladies! One of my aveyou packages came (pre-groupon order - I am waiting on the other two packages). I am considering another one or two groupons! Last night I ended up detangling in the shower with CTDG and my hair felt yuck! I ended up doing a treatment with CJ Curl Fix - I actually like it as a light protein. My hair was really soft after rinsing but I still ended up doing an overnight DC with the sample of Enso that @chebaby sent me. My hair felt nice. I ended up twisting with Qhemet's twisting butter. I like it so far but we will see how my hair feels in the morning! I last tried to wear twists the last week in May and my hair is longer now! I'm always scared that Im not doing something right because sometimes I have a bunch of knots on the ends of my strands. I dusted today to get rid of them...but they are like roaches, you think you've got em all and there goes some more lol


You may need a good trim, not just a dusting. Speaking of dusting, I know I got a trim a couple of weeks ago, but as I was flat ironing my bkt today, I did a s&d  I need to put the scissors away again before I snatch myself bald. 

Why is Darcy's calling me? It's strange though because the items that I've tried so far haven't been alladat. What is wrong with me??


----------



## divachyk

@bronzebomb - Did military bring her here? That's what brought us to the area. We're not military any more. We're native to the general area anyway so we stayed here and called it home after departing from the military. If you don't mind meeting up, please let me know when you're headed this way.

Eisani - you're daughter's hair is pretty!


----------



## divachyk

Ladies, need some help - 

*Detangling Product*
I do good when I'm freshly TUd but things quickly go south when I'm deep into a stretch. What's a good product, be it a product marketed for natural or relaxed, that's good for detangling?

*Detangling Comb*
I have an ouidad and that works great most times but I'm always looking for that magical comb to help with detangling and minimizing breakage. Suggestions?


----------



## bronzebomb

Bee Mine Labor Day Sale - 15% off $15 or more.  Code Bee9511.   I may get the Juicy.

divachyk - definitely!  I love to shop!  It may be too cold to do the beach thing if I come for the Holidays.

She is the Executive Director to Head Start...not the military.



divachyk said:


> @bronzebomb - Did military bring her here? That's what brought us to the area. We're not military any more. We're native to the general area anyway so we stayed here and called it home after departing from the military. If you don't mind meeting up, please let me know when you're headed this way.
> 
> @Eisani - you're daughter's hair is pretty!


 
beautyaddict1913
I have the old scent and I like it.  I love the texture.  I typically do not blow dry my hair.  But I got to start experimenting.  I've been only wearing wigs or braids/twists lately.



beautyaddict1913 said:


> @bronzebomb its a "clean scent" but its kind of heavy....doesnt linger - I finished my hair an hour ago and I dont smell it anymore - even when I put my hair up to my nose! Do u ever style ur hair on blowdried hair? I want a new blowdryer!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> @IDareT'sHair -* I got it and I really like it!!*  *It moisturizes really well for me*. It makes my scalp feel good, too.


 
Brownie518  Yeah, I pulled it back out.  No 'itchies' so it wasn't that one.

I like it too, but probably won't re-order.  I'll stick with The Clouds.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Where All Ya'll Divas At?!


----------



## mkd

Hey ladies!

My weekend has been crazy busy.  I am about to clean up a bit and rest. 

Is stuff out of stock on aveyou?

Eisani, your daughter's hair is so cute!  I love it. 

Friday, I went and got my hair trimmed and flat ironed for a wedding.  It's growing back nicely.  It's just so fine that I wonder if staying around shoulder length is best.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

mkd 

Hi mk!

I think stuff is still "In Stock" on AveYou.  Have you looked?


----------



## divachyk

Hey Ladies! Tropical Storm Lee is still dumping rain on us. Will be a lazy day for me.


----------



## chebaby

hey ladies. forgot to mention i used up a smoothing lotion yesterday. i have 2 back ups.

i was supposed to got to the museum today but my brother has to work

my hair still looks good so i have to run out for a minute and ill just shake and go lol.

later on i think i will cleanse with deva no poo and condition with kbb mask. then i have no idea what to do with my hair after that lol.


----------



## mkd

IDareT'sHair, I made an aveyou cart on Friday and everything was in stock but I havent used my KGB deal yet.  I will today and get another one next week.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

mkd said:


> @IDareT'sHair, *I made an aveyou cart on Friday and everything was in stock* but I havent used my KGB deal yet. I will today and get another one next week.


 
mkd  I made a _pretend_ Cart yesterday and errrthang was there. 

I put in 2 CJ Moisture Rehab (Strawberry Ice Cream) and 1 Deep Fix.

I was just about to hit PayNah on SSI, but backed errthang out.  Imma just try to wait until BF.  

Looked at Mozeke  And still looking at Marie Dean.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> my hair still looks good so *i have to run out for a minute and ill just shake and go lol.*
> 
> later on i think i will cleanse with deva no poo and condition with kbb mask. then i have no idea what to do with my hair after that lol.


chebaby

Hi Che!  Lawd...Will you stay put so we can Chat?......


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Hi Che!  Lawd...Will you stay put so we can Chat?......


lol iknow right, i feel like i havent been on much since thursday lol.

did you get anything from AV? im looking at that ashlii


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Used Up:

1 4 ounce Jar of Claudie's Isha * have 8 ounce back ups*
1 4 ounce Jar of Hairitage Hydrations Blackberry & Sage *no backups* 

Working on the last tiny corner of 4 ounce nbd cosmetics Green Tea Balm *will not repurchase/no back ups* Should use this up tomorrow or Tuesday.

Will go back to Pura Body's Sapote Lotion (currently open).


----------



## chebaby

oh and yesterday i went to GNC and they had almond oil buy one get one 50% off so i purchased 2 lawd T, i done picked up your oil habit


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> lol iknow right, i feel like i havent been on much since thursday lol.
> 
> *did you get anything from AV? im looking at that ashlii*


 
chebaby

Gurl..... 

I want that Papaya Souffle Hair Cocktail and an Ashlii (but I haven't hit PayNah)....yet

I was hoping somebody had a discount code for 10% but I came up empty.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> oh and yesterday i went to GNC and they had almond oil buy one get one 50% off so i purchased 2 *lawd T, i done picked up your oil habit*


 
chebaby 

_Step. Away. From. The. Oil._  Trust Me Girl, You don't want to start that mess.

Just..Please don't let me start buyin' Gels!


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Gurl.....
> 
> I want that Papaya Souffle Hair Cocktail and an Ashlii (but I haven't hit PayNah)....yet
> 
> I was hoping somebody had a discount code for 10% but I came up empty.


i want the ashlii and the whipped gelly but i dont want to wait that long to get it. and im not sure i should trust AV that much to get quality products


----------



## IDareT'sHair

hannan  Well....What are you thinking about Pura?

For Me, it's super light.  Not weighty at all and I like really that.  However, I cannot see myself buying it w/o it being on Sale.

I can't wait to try the Capauauauc Butter. (That one's your Fav right?)


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> _Step. Away. From. The. Oil._  Trust Me Girl, You don't want to start that mess.
> 
> Just..Please don't let me start buyin' Gels!


girl that guy in GNC was just talking to me and i just kept buying stuffthats how they get you to spend all your money is put a good looking white guy behind the counter. he even got me to purchase some GNC brand lean shake taste good though. ex SO says it tastes like slim fast and is gross but i liked slim fast when my mom was on the slim fast diet when i was young i used to drink them things like juice
i was weird that way.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> i want the ashlii and *the whipped gelly* but i dont want to wait that long to get it. and im not sure i should trust AV that much to get quality products


 
chebaby  Hmp.  You can't get No Gelly..... 

Not until 01/01/12


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> girl that guy in GNC was just talking to me and i just kept buying stuff*thats how they get you to spend all your money is put a good looking white guy behind the counter*. he even got me to purchase some GNC brand lean shake taste good though. ex SO says it tastes like slim fast and is gross but i liked slim fast when my mom was on the slim fast diet when i was young i used to drink them things like juice
> i was weird that way.


 
chebaby  You know I don't look at White Boys. 

That probably woulda' got on my Nerves.

I'm glad you are doing so well with your "Get Fit Program"  I'm proud of you.  Sounds like you're really serious about it.


----------



## hannan

IDareT'sHair said:


> hannan  Well....What are you thinking about Pura?
> 
> For Me, it's super light.  Not weighty at all and I like really that.  However, I cannot see myself buying it w/o it being on Sale.
> 
> I can't wait to try the Capauauauc Butter. (That one's your Fav right?)



IDareT'sHair  Yes, I looove that butter. 

The sapote and murumuru lotions are super light, which was what I liked at the beginning but it just wasn't providing the softness that I wanted, or the slip. I first wanted to try Pura back when the regular prices were the same as the sale price now but since I just think it's meh, I don't think I'll repurchase.


----------



## 13StepsAhead

Hey ladies nothing much going on with my hair. I'm wearing 1-day old chunky twist out. I'll probably co-wash tonight and re-twist my hair.


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby  You know I don't look at White Boys.
> 
> That probably woulda' got on my Nerves.
> 
> I'm glad you are doing so well with your "Get Fit Program"  I'm proud of you.  Sounds like you're really serious about it.


them white boys be having some pretty smiles. i aint blind some of them could get it if i wasnt so stuck on ONLY dating AA men *pounding fist in the air*

thanx T. im just get right by the end of the year. plus on very very short and weight just dont look good on short people.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

hannan 

I Agree.  I definitely would not purchase at Full Price.  I'm excited to try the Butter this Fall.  (And no....I won't spell it out).

Brownie really liked the Loc Oil. I can't wait to try the Oils I got.  The Loc & the Sapote Oil. 

And hopefully the Chocolate Masque is good too.  Especially since I have 2.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> them white boys be having some pretty smiles. i aint blind some of them could get it if i wasnt so stuck on ONLY dating AA men *pounding fist in the air*
> 
> thanx T. im just get right by the end of the year. plus on very very short and weight just dont look good on short people.


 
chebaby  Wait until you hafta' compete with them in the Workplace for that Monneee.  Then you see a whole other side to them crackers.  Especially being the only Black Female in the Division.

I'm in a highly competitive White Male dominant environment in the workplace and I've seen how cut-throat they can be over the all migthy dolla'.

Yeah, you are doing Excellent with your little Healthy Eating Venture.  Sounds like it's going really well.  *sips a diet pepsi while typing this*


----------



## IDareT'sHair

13StepsAhead  13!  What are you Co-washing with and using in your Regi today?


----------



## 13StepsAhead

Hey IDareT'sHair since I'm trying to use up this gallon of moist pro I've been mainly using this. today will be simple since I did my full wash on Friday
I'll use:
- moist pro to co-wash
- Shea moisture raw shea LI (the original one)
- and seal with my butter mix


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## IDareT'sHair

13StepsAhead said:


> Hey @IDareT'sHair *since I'm trying to use up this gallon of moist pro I've been mainly using this.* today will be simple since I did my full wash on Friday
> I'll use:
> - moist pro to co-wash
> - Shea moisture raw shea LI (the original one)
> - and seal with my butter mix
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


 
@13StepsAhead How far along are you? I know you been working on this for a while.

I have like 2 MoistPRO, 2 Amala Creme Rinses and about 2 Acai Phyto Berry's left. 

I'll restock on these hopefully next Spring/Summer. 

I think they all make perfect co-washes. Moist 24/7, PRO and Acai Phyto.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Let's See...Currently Waiting On:

2 AveYou Orders
Hairitage Hydrations
Purabody Naturals
Afro Detangler
Darcy's Botancials


----------



## Eisani

Hello ladies and nippettes! 

Just made an oil mix of sublimed sulphur *and nem* . Just experimenting, but I thought it was a good oil combo. I'm going to let it sit about 48 hrs before I use. I'll be applying directly to my scalp. If I like, I'll make a bigger bottle next time.


----------



## SimJam

^^^OOOooh that sounds nice^^^


----------



## chebaby

Eisani, that sounds good and lol @ nippettes 

so im bored and still havent started on my hair. its hot as hell and i do not feel like sitting with a bag on my head. but i do want to deep condition with kbb mask.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@chebaby 

Chello Che! So are you back from runnin'?

@Eisani Gurl.....That stuff sounds awesome! Sounds delightful. 

_*hmp. some Nipple-head might steal the recipe and try-ta sell it*_


----------



## natura87

Shampoo's last night with Burts Bee's Pomegranate and something or other shampoo, followed tht up with Tresemme Naturals smoothing conditioner and DC'd with Shea Moisture's purification masque. Used an Africa's Best leave in that I forgot I had and applied a finisher by Samy(the label is gone..WTF?)

My coils are very defined so I will be doing this combo and variations of it in the future.


----------



## chebaby

yea im back lol. i heard HTN was havinga 15% off sale. or did yall know that?


----------



## Eisani

IDareT'sHair  I thought about that after I posted but hell, aint that what everyone sr around here has done anyway? *still goes and edits post*


----------



## natura87

IDareT'sHair said:


> chebaby
> 
> _Step. Away. From. The. Oil._  Trust Me Girl, You don't want to start that mess.
> 
> Just..Please don't let me start buyin' Gels!



I've got so much coconut oil lying around that I need to use up.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby  Thanks for that Che!  I will be placing an order tomorrow.  I gotta decide what Imma get?  Maybe 2 Protein Leave-In's.

I already have:

2 Protein DC'ers
2 HTN Oils
1 Protein L-I
5 Follicle Boosters
3 Growth Lotions

Yeah, 2 Protein L-I's should be enough and maybe 1 Growth Lotion.  (NO OIL tho')


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Eisani  Smart Edit Diva!

_*hmp. anymore i ain't puttin nothin' past these nipplettes*_


----------



## Brownie518

chebaby said:


> yea im back lol.* i heard HTN was havinga 15% off sale*. or did yall know that?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


>


 
@Brownie518 Gurl.....I said the same thing

And...I emailed you. I gotta get on this one right here cause she don't never have no Sale.

I had a Cart all Locked & Loaded but the durn shipping was like $10 bucks so I'm re-thinking it.


----------



## chebaby

i was surprised too as they never have any sales. i dont know if i will get anything. i think i may get another kgb.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518 Gurl.....I said the same thing
> 
> And...I emailed you. I gotta get on this one right here cause she don't never have no Sale.
> 
> I had a Cart all Locked & Loaded but the durn shipping was like $10 bucks so I'm re-thinking it.



IDareT'sHair - who you tellin'? My shipping is 10 also. Still thinking on what all I should get. Definitely an oil and a Follicle Booster. Maybe 2 Oils, Booster, and the DC. I still can't believe she's having a sale!!!


----------



## chebaby

im about to clarify my hair with cd mint shampoo and then condition with kbb mask. im gonna leave that on for a while because i dont feel like doing everything at once. im lazy.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518 The 'other' side of me was wondering...

"hmp, since she is having a 'sale' does this mean will she have another one bf?" 

But I'm too scared to take that chance....


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518 The 'other' side of me was wondering...
> 
> "hmp, since she is having a 'sale' does this mean will she have another one bf?"
> 
> But I'm too scared to take that chance....



Hmph...yeah right


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> Hmph...yeah right


 
@Brownie518 Seriously for real Ms. B 

You know HTN don't be givin' up the discounts

I betta' jump on this Nah. 

I still want some Marie Dean tho'


----------



## IDareT'sHair

In My Marie Dean Cart I have:

1 8 ounce Oatmeal and Berry Protein DC'er
1 8 ounce Seaweed & Rice Conditioner
1 8 ounce Sweet Milk Moisturizing DC'er


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518 Seriously for real Ms. B
> 
> *You know HTN don't be givin' up the discounts*
> 
> I betta' jump on this Nah.
> 
> I still want some Marie Dean tho'



I know, thats what I meant. I'm gettin' while the gettin' is good (well, while its decent. 25% would be good! )


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> I know, thats what I meant. I'm gettin' while the gettin' is good *(well, while its decent. 25% would be good! )*


 
Brownie518  Girl, I'd be scared to hit PayNah if it was 25%...


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518  Girl, I'd be scared to hit PayNah if it was 25%...



 I know, right.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

The Draw for me with Marie Dean is the 20% and the 5 bucks flat shipping rate.


----------



## chebaby

so im sitting here with kbb mask on my hair and still havent hit paynah for anything yet. dont know whats stopping me lol.


----------



## Brownie518

chebaby said:


> so im sitting here with kbb mask on my hair and *still havent hit paynah for anything yet*. dont know whats stopping me lol.



Same here, che. I will definitely be getting some HTN, though.  
I wish I didn't get that AveYou deal thing...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> so im sitting here with kbb mask on my hair *and still havent hit paynah for anything yet. dont know whats stopping me lol.*


 


Brownie518 said:


> *Same here, che. I will definitely be getting some HTN, though.  *
> *I wish I didn't get that AveYou deal thing...*


 
Brownie518 chebaby  I haven't hit PayNah yet either 

I may pass on HTN for Marie Dean. 

Ms. B Getting some CJ with AveYou will be a good deal.


----------



## chebaby

Brownie518 said:


> Same here, che. I will definitely be getting some HTN, though.
> *I wish I didn't get that AveYou deal thing.*..


why?
you dont see anything you want from aveyou?


----------



## Brownie518

chebaby said:


> why?
> you dont see anything you want from aveyou?



No, I do!!  And thats the thing. Now that I have that 50 bucks, I'm gonna have to spend it. I'm going to wait on it, though.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I just did a quick inventory of my HTN.  I was a bit off.

I actually have

5 Follicles
2 Protein L-I's
2 Protein DC'ers
2 Oils
1 8 ounce Growth Lotion 1 4 ounce Growth Lotion

So, I'd get 2 Growth Lotions.  That's probably it.erplexed


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518  I just Hit PayNah on my 2 Lotions


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518  I just Hit PayNah on my 2 Lotions





I'm gonna finalize my list in a few....


----------



## IDareT'sHair

IDareT'sHair said:


> In My Marie Dean Cart I have:
> 
> *1 8 ounce Oatmeal and Berry Protein DC'er*
> *1 8 ounce Seaweed & Rice Conditioner*
> *1 8 ounce Sweet Milk Moisturizing DC'er*


 
Brownie518

Imma still get these.  If I'm up at Midnight I'll hit PayNah...if not, I'll get them in the morning. 

MD is as bad as HTN w/the No Sales trip.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> Imma still get these.  If I'm up at Midnight I'll hit PayNah...if not, I'll get them in the morning.
> 
> MD is as bad as HTN w/the No Sales trip.



When is the MD sale over?????


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518 I don't particularly care for how HTN is doing their discount.

I reminded them in Buyer's Notes to Seller (PayPal) to discount my Sale. 

I've never heard of such.

I think it may be over at Midnight on the 5th (Marie Dean)


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518 I don't particularly care for how HTN is doing their discount.
> 
> I reminded them in Buyer's Notes to Seller (PayPal) to discount my Sale.
> 
> I've never heard of such.
> 
> I think it may be over at Midnight on the 5th (Marie Dean)



I'm not a fan of the 'i'll give you a refund' thing either. We'll see how it goes....


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *I'm not a fan of the 'i'll give you a refund' thing either.* We'll see how it goes....


Brownie518

Yeah...Imma be on that 15 

That right there don't make no kinda sense.


----------



## chebaby

wait what???? are yall saying you pay full price and then they are supposed to refund the 15%???
she need to stop trippin'


----------



## Eisani

Brownie518 said:


> I'm not a fan of the 'i'll give you a refund' thing either. We'll see how it goes....


What kind of s*** is that????? Wow. 

Dd enjoyed her bday today. Sushi, frozen yogurt, then I let her drive a few of the neighborhood streets. Lawd help us all  but she was AMPED. Major side eye. It's brisk here tonight, but I think I'm about to put on a jacket and go and see what the boo is doing in the garage. Maybe we'll sit outside for a little while. 

Any Labor Day plans, ladies? I'll be cleaning and pulling out the fall clothes and shoes. Woot *sarcastic face*.


----------



## bronzebomb

I have only hit paynah for the aveyou deal.   All other sales have been blah.  I need to be in the "what did you use on your hair today thread"

I like the Oyin sugar berry pomade!  The Aphogee Pro Vitamin spray;  I mixed a little Sta Sof Fri with it


----------



## bronzebomb

chebaby said:


> wait what???? are yall saying you pay full price and then they are supposed to refund the 15%???
> she need to stop trippin'



Give me my discount up front! I hate refunded discounts!


----------



## beautyaddict1913

chebaby said:


> girl that guy in GNC was just talking to me and i just kept buying stuffthats how they get you to spend all your money is put a good looking white guy behind the counter. he even got me to purchase some GNC brand lean shake taste good though. ex SO says it tastes like slim fast and is gross but i liked slim fast *when my mom was on the slim fast diet when i was young i used to drink them things like juice*
> i was weird that way.


 
chebaby omg me too! Tasted like chocolate milk - I was in the restroom all day one day and my mom couldnt figure out why I had the runs until she noticed I had gotten into her slim fast lol

Good evening ladies! I hope u have enjoyed your Sunday. I went to church and did a little shopping - got makeup and clothes. The weather is nice tonight! I wore my hair in twists today and my mom laughed at me  I ran into some people I knew when I was out and I felt a little weird because I have never worn my hair like this before lol...its cute to me though...I might go buy a wig tomoro because I am not taking these things down and I don't want anybody looking at me upside my head at work on Tuesday. I may also wet them and set them on flexi rods tomoro night...not sure if its worth it since I will be working out next week - I just know I cant do wash and go ponytails like i have been doing the last couple of weeks - I have had soo many SSK's and had to dust so much this wash day!


----------



## chebaby

lol @ having the runs. slim fast is hella good


----------



## divachyk

divachyk said:


> Ladies, need some help -
> 
> *Detangling Product*
> I do good when I'm freshly TUd but things quickly go south when I'm deep into a stretch. What's a good product, be it a product marketed for natural or relaxed, that's good for detangling?
> 
> *Detangling Comb*
> I have an ouidad and that works great most times but I'm always looking for that magical comb to help with detangling and minimizing breakage. Suggestions?



can someone paweez help on this?


----------



## Ltown

Good morning ladies!

I have been cowashing, thanks to my homie IDareT'sHair swaping and sending me hv moist 24/7 and Enso green te cleaner they been great for my hair and scalp.  No dermatitis flakes, no dryness, no brittleness.  

divachyk, i use leaveins so tangles are rare for me but some use bone comb, i have one but rarely use it, shower combs works for me.   

Brownie518, i only brought one of those coupons and really didn't have anything that i wanted either that they sold, so as PJ we jump on everything i got cj conditioner repair me.  I'm not wearing my hair out to gey smoothing lotion.  That why i didn't get another one.  Good luck hope you find something!


----------



## La Colocha

divachyk said:


> can someone paweez help on this?



If you don't mind cones, sally's has one that i am liking so far. Its called ion lusterizing cream, its in a small pink and white tube. Its a leave in styler but it has a lot of slip, you would only need a small amount on damp or dry hair, i think you would like it also since you bun. I haven't had problems with tangles or mats since using this and if you don't like it you can always return it. I still use the tangle teaser as my detangling tool, haven't found anything to replace it.


----------



## La Colocha

Morning ladies, just checking in to see how you all are. Nothing really new going on with me, had a few days off but i have been just relaxing. When i come in here i feel like i am new again, i have missed so much. Will try to check back more often, still using the taliah waajid cream for braids and twist and the sally's ion cream and silk drops for when i bun or wear my hair out. Haven't gotten anything online and may not again.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

divachyk said:


> *can someone paweez help on this?*


 
divachyk  I've been using MOP (Modern Organic Product) Pear Detangler or similar liquid detangling product, a little bit of Oil etc....I also like QB CTDG. 

A Liquid Detangler works nicely and either my Bone Combs from Hairsense or my Denman Double Row D-24 Detangling Comb.  That double row of rounded teeth help with tangles.

And of course detangling on soaking wet hair with Detangling. I was having this issue as well.  You really have to take your time especially at 6+ weeks Post.  Kinky Kurly Knot Today is another detangler that should help deal with tangles/knots.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *lol @ having the runs.* slim fast is hella good


 
chebaby  Che...is this really YOU OR.....is this Brownie518 ex-Coworker??????


----------



## IDareT'sHair

IDareT'sHair said:


> *1 8 ounce Oatmeal and Berry Protein DC'er*
> *1 8 ounce Seaweed & Rice Conditioner*
> *1 8 ounce Sweet Milk Moisturizing DC'er*


 
I hit PayNah this a.m.  I'm sure I'll love errthang.  And thanks MD for having 20% off.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha  You My Girl.  Please come back Home.





:blowkiss:


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Finished up nbd cosmetics Green Tea Creamy Hair Balm *will not repurchase*


----------



## mkd

I think I am going to go ahead and use my KGB today.  I have been so busy this weekend, I haven't had a chance. 

divachyk, I use the magic star rake comb to detangle and it has been a lifesaver for me and dd.  I use the tangle teaser once a week to smooth our hair after I detangle it with the comb.  I am using the cj smoothing lotion to detangle o. Hr hair and I don't use a detangler on ny hair.  I use add my leave in after I detangle.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Hi ladies DS had me prepping for his birthday all weekend. He wants me to cook and entire West Indian spread so I've been in Boston shopping for ingredients. He also massacred my credit card at AE and BestBuy 

Eisani That's way cool our kids are a day apart.I'm glad she had a wonderful day.

Well let me get back to cooking I will chat with yall later.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Dang! I keep missing everybody! 

I'll check back with you Ladies later (after the Soaps) and they betta' be on today so I can catch up!....

curlyhersheygirl mmmm I wish I could get a plate.


----------



## Eisani

curlyhersheygirl omg, dd did damage in ae too! Good thing everything in the store was 40% off! Yumm at WI food. what does he want? 

about to dc on dry hair, wash (day 3, time to wash out bkt) and idk if i want to rollerset or flexirod set. Cant evxactly find my rollers  and I dont wanna be all day fooling with hair.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Eisani  When is that Natural Hair event you were talmbout E?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I Got My Discount from HTN = $5.00


----------



## Minty

hey ladies! Off to school shopping....


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Minty I'm interested in hearing more about those Oils that shouldn't be applied to scalp (just for ends) that you referenced in the Oil Thread.


----------



## Eisani

Found my rollets and a box with some OLD Qhemet...I'm talkin Sidr Tree Butter, Olive Cream Detangler...i dlthrew out the olive cream, but I will ways keep that Sidr Tree for sentimental reasons. Also found an original formula HV Whipped WBC. Still smells amd looks good, I may try a bit on one of my ends one day lol. 

Prepooing with some Matrix conditioning balm with Africa's Best Ultimate Hair Oil I found in the same box. That africas best oil has some GOOD  ingredients, I wonder why I never used it??


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Eisani per his requests breakfast was coconut bake and shark with all the fixings, lunch will be crab and callaloo, macaroni pie, black eye peas and rice, stewed duck and garden salad and for dinner curried crab and dumplings. I also had to make sour sop ice cream and peanut punch .


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Chances are I probably won't Haul during BF unless I pick up that Pomegrante Conditioner from SheScentIt.

I think I'm all set for Fall/Winter.  I will pick up a coupla' Wigs.  Little to No Products tho'.

For some reason I still want that Berry Pomade from Oyin.erplexed


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> @Eisani per his requests breakfast was coconut bake and shark with all the fixings, lunch will be crab and callaloo, macaroni pie, black eye peas and rice, stewed duck and garden salad and for dinner curried crab and dumplings. I also had to make sour sop ice cream and peanut punch .


 
@curlyhersheygirl Although I haven't had any of it...It sounds Delish!

Gone Curly. You got down in that Kitchen. 

Lawd...I wish you could send me some Curried Crab & Dumplings.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> *Chances are I probably won't Haul during BF* unless I pick up that Pomegrante Conditioner from SheScentIt.
> 
> I think I'm all set for Fall/Winter.  I will pick up a coupla' Wigs.  Little to No Products tho'.
> 
> For some reason I still want that Berry Pomade from Oyin.erplexed



It's looking that way for me as well. I may just get a few things


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl  Yeah Girl....We Tore It Up!.. 

I'm good.

If I get anything, it won't be much.  But then I gotta worry about Shipping & it makes smaller purchases unattractive.

These on-line vendors are being very stingy with the discounts.  

And I done got spoiled with AveYou's Dolla' Shippin'.


----------



## Eisani

curlyhersheygirl OMG, ds is getting it in!


----------



## mkd

curlyhersheygirl, that sounds delicious!!


----------



## divachyk

Hello Everyone! I'm off today.  I think I will shampoo my hair, slap on some conditioner, a conditioning cap, and a hat of some kind before taking dh dinner to the firestation. It's raining big cats and dogs so that hat would be right on time for today's weather.

Thank you all for the detangling suggestions/products.

I recently purchased some crock flip flops. This is my first time buying anything croc so I can't really give a review on the product line. I merely purchased based on price and the fact that this brand suppose to be good on the feet. 

In case you're interested.

Price + Taxes + Free Shipping = $11.92

I used code the code "springfreeship" but have read the code "fallfreeship" should work also.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

mkd

I'm mailing you something one day this week.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@divachyk What's the Site? They look perfect to wear out of the Salon after my Monthly Pedi.

I currently wear a pair I got out of a Bin at the Grocery Store.....

ETA:  Nevermind I see it.  I'm doing too many things at once.  Thanks!


----------



## Eisani

Im sitting under the dryer *barely* with the biggest rollers this side of creation  . I had to wrap my hair too many times around the grey ones and I dont want no aunt Lula Mae Sunday school curls. Odk what size these are, the navy/black magnetics, but they're huge. One good thing about bkt is thatvyour hair dries fast!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Just Brewed a Big Pot of Black Tea for Tea Rinsing. 

I'll let it Steep Overnight.


----------



## 13StepsAhead

hey divas I've been on the go all weekend. When I washed my hair yesterday I used Komaza shea lotion instead of SM shea leave-in. I think I like the SM shea leave-in better and the fact that it's only $7 and I can get it locally is definitely a plus.

IDareT'sHair I've been working on this darn gallon of HV moist pro since Feb/March and I have about 1/4 left.


----------



## chebaby

divachyk said:


> can someone paweez help on this?


 i think the best detangling product is curl junkie smoothing lotion and the best tool is jumbo rake magic star comb


hello ladies. leaving that kbb mask on my hair for more than 2 hours was a no no. my hair was over misturized so today i used dudleys rebuilding conditioner and tomorrow im gonna use it again and leave it on longer. i used giovanni direct as a leave in. i have one more use and that bottle is gone.


----------



## beautyaddict1913

IDareT'sHair what is Black Friday if you dont haul? lol...I may get some more Curl Junkie, BFH, Darcy's, Qhemet, and if Claudie's has a sale I would haul from her too!


----------



## beautyaddict1913

chebaby u say u like the smoothing conditioner too? I am thinking of buying a bottle!


----------



## chebaby

curlyhersheygirl said:


> @Eisani per his requests breakfast was *coconut bake and shark* with all the fixings, lunch will be crab and *callaloo*, macaroni pie, black eye peas and rice, stewed duck and garden salad and for dinner curried crab and dumplings. I also had to make *sour sop ice cream and peanut punch* .


 even though i have no idea what the bolded is it sounds yummy


----------



## chebaby

beautyaddict1913 said:


> @chebaby u say u like the smoothing conditioner too? I am thinking of buying a bottle!


 yea smoothing conditioner is nice. it reminds me of oyin honey hemp for some reason but smoothing conditioner is thicker. it doesnt detangle as well as smoothing lotion but its still a staple for me.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby Che...is this really YOU OR.....is this @Brownie518 ex-Coworker??????


 same person


----------



## IDareT'sHair

13StepsAhead said:


> hey divas I've been on the go all weekend. When I washed my hair yesterday I used Komaza shea lotion instead of SM shea leave-in.* I think I like the SM shea leave-in better and the fact that it's only $7 and I can get it locally is definitely a plus.*
> 
> @IDareT'sHair I've been working on this darn gallon of HV moist pro since Feb/March and I have about 1/4 left.


 
@13StepsAhead That's interestingerplexed Very interesting. I have Komaza Shea Butter as part of my Lotion Line-Up.



chebaby said:


> i think the best detangling product is curl junkie smoothing lotion and the best tool is jumbo rake magic star comb
> 
> 
> hello ladies.* leaving that kbb mask on my hair for more than 2 hours was a no no. my hair was over misturized so today* i used dudleys rebuilding conditioner and tomorrow im gonna use it again and leave it on longer. i used giovanni direct as a leave in. i have one more use and that bottle is gone.


 
@chebaby Chello Gurl. WOW! (bolded)



beautyaddict1913 said:


> @IDareT'sHair what is Black Friday if you dont haul? lol...I may get some more Curl Junkie, BFH, Darcy's, Qhemet, and if Claudie's has a sale I would haul from her too!


 
@beautyaddict1913 Yous a Pusha' Beauty.........



beautyaddict1913 said:


> @chebaby u say u like the *smoothing conditioner* too? *I am thinking of buying a bottle!*


 
@beautyaddict1913 Actually You could get that from me.


----------



## beautyaddict1913

IDareT'sHair I just pushed paynah on AveYou and bought some but PM me please you know I like getting stuff in the mail lol

I just bought my LAST groupon lol....got a Curl Fix, Daily Fix, Argan & Olive, & Smoothing Conditioner. I was also up late last night and ended up ordering some Sigma makeup brushes. I need to have several seats at this point lol...I know Im spending money on stuff that others would regard as foolishness lol


----------



## chebaby

yea T, i love the kbb mask and it really moisturized my hair since i clarafied first
but i had to follow up today with the dudleys. ill use it again tomorrow. i think ill stick to using the kbb mask for only 10 minutes at a time.
thats actually my last jar.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *yea T, i love the kbb mask and it really moisturized my hair since i clarafied first*
> but i had to follow up today with the dudleys. ill use it again tomorrow. i think ill stick to using the kbb mask for only 10 minutes at a time.
> *thats actually my last jar*.


 
chebaby  No Doubt.

And Yeah...Sure 2nd bolded.


beautyaddict1913

Lawd...I'd hafta' do inventory 1st foolin' with you beauty  And right now I don't think I have anything.  

But I knew I had 2 of the Smoothing Lotions and was gone offer you one.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby  Yeah that KBB Masque is Moisturize Maximaztion on Steroids.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby No Doubt.
> 
> *And Yeah...Sure 2nd bolded.*
> 
> 
> @beautyaddict1913
> 
> Lawd...I'd hafta' do inventory 1st foolin' with you beauty And right now I don't think I have anything.
> 
> But I knew I had 2 of the Smoothing Lotions and was gone offer you one.


 


IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby *Yeah that KBB Masque is Moisturize Maximaztion on Steroids.*


  no really it is. i held on to those jars for as long as i could but im down to the last one. mhc olive you will take its place. i think its better.

it is very moisturizing


----------



## IDareT'sHair

beautyaddict1913  No, I have the Smoothing Lotion NOT the Smoothing Conditioner.

My Fault.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby  Gurl....I know you got bout 3-4 KBB Masques Hiding somewhere back in the Cut.


----------



## 13StepsAhead

chebaby and IDareT'sHair I see ya'll gon' make me order some of those KBB masks


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I'm Off tomorrow & Wednesday.  

I think I may gone in Wednesday.


----------



## beautyaddict1913

chebaby now u have me wanting the MHC Olive You lol...But I'd better not because I know how my hair is kinda iffy with Olive Oil. I have struggled to get rid of the Komaza Olive - co-washed with it once, I may mix it with Enso next time...it may be the palm oil in it that my hair doesnt like, you just never know with ingredients sometimes.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

13StepsAhead said:


> @chebaby and @IDareT'sHair *I see ya'll gon' make me order some of those KBB masks*


 
13StepsAhead  Is there a Sale?


----------



## 13StepsAhead

IDareT'sHair not that I know of


----------



## IDareT'sHair

13StepsAhead said:


> @IDareT'sHair *not that I know of*


 
13StepsAhead Oh...  Okay..... 

So You Ballin' with the $25.00 Hair Masques.....    

Lemme go look


----------



## 13StepsAhead

@IDareT'sHair    girl that's why them thangs still sittin there.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

13StepsAhead  Hmp.  They ain't even got a Sale. 

These on-line vendors need to stop playin'


----------



## IDareT'sHair

13StepsAhead said:


> @IDareT'sHair    *girl that's why them thangs still sittin there.*


 
@13StepsAhead Gurl...They know nobody can't buy them little 8 ounce DC'ers without a Discount. 

They make me sick. 

I really like it, but still don't think it's worth 25 bucks.

I wouldn't mind having some Super Silky.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@chebaby @beautyaddict1913

Che What You & Beauty Doing? Somewhere Hittin' PAYNAH, PAYNAH, PAYNAH, PAYNAH

I gotta keep my eye on you two PJ's


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby Gurl....I know you got bout 3-4 KBB Masques Hiding somewhere back in the Cut.


 hahaha i wish i did but nope. i actually only have curl junkie and jasmines as far as deep conditioners go. 


13StepsAhead said:


> @chebaby and @IDareT'sHair I see ya'll gon' make me order some of those KBB masks


 you should try it. doe curlmart still have the 20% off? if they do you should get it. its def. one of the best masks out ther.


beautyaddict1913 said:


> @chebaby now u have me wanting the MHC Olive You lol...But I'd better not because I know how my hair is kinda iffy with Olive Oil. I have struggled to get rid of the Komaza Olive - co-washed with it once, I may mix it with Enso next time...it may be the palm oil in it that my hair doesnt like, you just never know with ingredients sometimes.


 MHC olive you is amazing i really love it. it gives my hair moisture and makes it feel a little strong. the olive you and honey mask are the only 2 i like by MHC.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby @beautyaddict1913
> 
> Che What You & Beauty Doing? Somewhere Hittin' PAYNAH, PAYNAH, PAYNAH, PAYNAH
> 
> I gotta keep my eye on you two PJ's


  oh no you didnt lol.
naw i still havent hit paynah. since i mentioned it i do want some olive you from curl mart and maybe that bee mine deep conditioner since i never tried it.
but the other part of me is like i have too much already.


----------



## Eisani

Welp, rollerset was a fair success. Used ol faithful Silicon Mix leave in and monoi de tahiti oil to rollerset. I hav a pinch of SM left, a definite repurchase- its been a staple li since '07. Some pieces in the back were still damp but an hour is my max under the dryer. Flat ironed my roots and I'm good to go.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> oh no you didnt lol.
> naw i still havent hit paynah. since i mentioned it i do want some olive you from curl mart and maybe that bee mine deep conditioner since i never tried it.
> *but the other part of me is like i have too much already.*


 
chebaby  I do too.  Girl.  I'm getting scared.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *oh no you didnt lol.*
> naw i still havent hit paynah. since i mentioned it i do want some olive you from curl mart and *maybe that bee mine deep conditioner since i never tried it.*
> but the other part of me is like i have too much already.


 
Uh... Yeah. I Did. 

Oh Yeah, that BeeMine DC'er is the business. Especially now that they're offering another scent Other than Irish Springs/Zest/Coast.

Lemme go look on BM Site. They got that little 15% goin' on.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> Uh... Yeah. I Did.
> 
> Oh Yeah, that BeeMine DC'er is the business. Especially now that they're offering another scent Other than Irish Springs/Zest/Coast.
> 
> Lemme go look on BM Site. They got that little 15% goin' on.


 hmmmmm i might have to get that deep conditioner. i had it once but sold it. i actually liked the clean scent. 
i might get it again. it has yummy ingredients.


----------



## Eisani

IDareT'sHair said:


> Eisani  When is that Natural Hair event you were talmbout E?



Sorry, just saw this. It's actually a plus-size model, fashion/networking event, there will just be a ton of natural heads in the building as usual. Things have been so hectic lately, Idk if I'm still going .


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *hmmmmm i might have to get that deep conditioner. i had it once but sold it. i actually liked the clean scent. *
> *i might get it again. it has yummy ingredients.*


 
@chebaby It's in a Coconut Scent Now. 

I put an 8 ounce in a BeeMine Cart for $21.00 w/the 15% and the 16 ounce for about $31.00.

Not sure if I'll hit PayNah......

It is a very, very nice DC'er. I might pick up some BF.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Eisani said:


> Sorry, just saw this. It's actually a plus-size model, fashion/networking event, there will just be a ton of natural heads in the building as usual. *Things have been so hectic lately, Idk if I'm still going* .


 
@Eisani  Chile...I wanted you to Walk Up in That Piece Flippin' & Swangin' That Hurrr.....


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I Hope 15 Percent AIN'T Gone Be the Standard for Black Friday Sales.


----------



## beautyaddict1913

IDareT'sHair said:


> I Hope 15 Percent AIN'T Gone Be the Standard for Black Friday Sales.


 
Heck no! Should be at least 25%!! But yall know how we do if it aint worth it we aint getting it!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

beautyaddict1913 said:


> Heck no! Should be at least 25%!! But yall know how we do if it aint worth it we aint getting it!


 
@beautyaddict1913 Beauty....Since You Makin' me Haul...It betta' be worth it.....

So far I have:

*Claudie
*BeeMine DC'er

Only if 25%


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby 

Che, where you at?  BeeMine or Curlmart?  I know you someplace buyin' somethin'.

Or are you making a Wheatgrass & Macca Smoothie?


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Che, where you at? BeeMine or Curlmart? I know you someplace buyin' somethin'.
> 
> Or are you making a Wheatgrass & Macca Smoothie?


 lol no smoothies today. im still thinking about ordering something but im so undecided.


----------



## beautyaddict1913

I have been on here playing all day! I still didnt go get a wig. I will have to get one in the morning. I am about to log off and have dinner - oven baked ribs, sausage, beans & dirty rice! I may steam some green beans since I just realized I dont have a green veggie. I will spend the rest of the evening typing up reports for work - blah, I hate doing work on my off days but I need my job! Tonight I will do my claudie's regi (elixir & ends insurance) and leave-in smoothing lotion.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> lol no smoothies today.* im still thinking about ordering something but im so undecided.*


 
chebaby  Me Too!  I even made up a Mozeke Cart so you know I'm crazy

Today:  My only purchase has been the Marie Dean.  So, I need to go sit down somewhere.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

beautyaddict1913 said:


> I have been on here playing all day! I still didnt go get a wig. I will have to get one in the morning. *I am about to log off and have dinner - oven baked ribs, sausage, beans & dirty rice! I may steam some green beans since I just realized I dont have a green veggie.* I will spend the rest of the evening typing up reports for work - blah, I hate doing work on my off days but I need my job! Tonight I will do my claudie's regi (elixir & ends insurance) and leave-in smoothing lotion.


 
beautyaddict1913  Dang Beauty.  I'm Finna to Come Over.  (I'll bring you some conditioner )


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby Me Too! I even made up a Mozeke Cart so you know I'm crazy
> 
> Today: My only purchase has been the Marie Dean. So, I need to go sit down somewhere.


 yea you must be crazy to make a mozeke cart
i forgot that brand existed


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *yea you must be crazy to make a mozeke cart*
> *i forgot that brand existed*


 
chebaby  I know Gurl.  Don't ask me what I was thankin' 'bout.  

Probably that 20%.

I was back on AveYou but I need to quit.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby I know Gurl. Don't ask me what I was thankin' 'bout.
> 
> Probably that 20%.
> 
> I was back on AveYou but I need to quit.


 yea theres really nothing i want from aveyou so i skipped on the kgb. let me go see if maybe they have something outside of the hair section i may want if i didnt already have a clarasonic i would get that.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *yea theres really nothing i want from aveyou *so i skipped on the kgb. let me go see if maybe they have something outside of the hair section i may want if i didnt already have a clarasonic i would get that.


 
@chebaby

Yeah...Girl..I tried Hard.....

Durn Enso Scandal. You told me I betta' Stock Up.

You knew some mess was gone pop off!


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> *Yeah...Girl..I tried Hard*.....
> 
> Durn Enso Scandal. You told me I betta' Stock Up.
> 
> *You knew some mess was gone pop off*!


 1st bolded: me too but theres only so much curl junkie i can buy, even if it is a staple.

2nd bolded: my ears were twitching so i knew it was about to go down no im just joking lol.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *2nd bolded: my ears were twitching so i knew it was about to go down no im just joking lol.*


 
chebaby  I did my very bestest to get all I could before stuff went South.....


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby I did my very bestest to get all I could before stuff went South.....


 i was just surprised at everything that had come out. but my mind was already made up when she was about to release products in a short amount of time just cause you asked i was like T got pull but that aint no coo-winky-dink. they aint testing nothing


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> i was just surprised at everything that had come out. but my mind was already made up when she was *about to release products in a short amount of time just cause you asked* *i was like T got pull but that aint no coo-winky-dink. they aint testing nothing*


 
@chebaby I know Girl.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby I know Girl.


 the smells were good though otherwise i didnt really try anything. everything i did try i only used once.
i did like the deep conditioner though.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *the smells were good though otherwise i didnt really try anything. everything i did try i only used once.*
> *i did like the deep conditioner though.*


 
chebaby  Yeah....I really liked it.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby Yeah....I really liked it.


 im glad i didnt have time to fall in love with it. it was easy to let it go that way lol.


----------



## mkd

IDareT'sHair, is the Enso site business as usual?  Maybe in a few months if things are still going well, you can determine she is straight this go round.  The earring site was only up like three months before she became deathly ill.


----------



## Brownie518

Hey! I'm here at work, and its raining fit to kill outside!!! They already closed my road before I got here. It flooded again, same spot as it did when Irene hit. I better not get anymore water coming in my house!!! 

Anyway, I might get the Bee Mine DC now that its in Coconut Cream scent.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

mkd said:


> @IDareT'sHair,* is the Enso site business as usual? *Maybe in a few months if things are still going well, you can determine she is straight this go round. *The earring site was only up like three months before she became deathly ill.*


 
mkd  The Site is still up.  No Labor Day Sale tho'....erplexed


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *Hey! I'm here at work, and its raining fit to kill outside!!! They already closed my road before I got here. It flooded again, same spot as it did when Irene hit.* I better not get anymore water coming in my house!!!
> 
> Anyway, I might get the Bee Mine DC now that its in Coconut Cream scent.


 
@Brownie518 I saw that on the news earlier 

I'd like to have the BM Coconut DC'er too.


----------



## mkd

IDareT'sHair said:


> mkd  The Site is still up.  No Labor Day Sale tho'....erplexed



Ok that's odd.  Wonder what happened with the sale.  The block is a little bit too hot to be dealing with her right now.  It's pretty sad.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

mkd said:


> Ok that's odd. Wonder what happened with the sale. *The block is a little bit too hot to be dealing with her right now. It's pretty sad.*


 
mkd  It shol' is Gurl........:heated:


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @mkd The Site is still up. No Labor Day Sale tho'....erplexed


 wasnt there supposed to be a 30% off sale???


----------



## Iluvsmuhgrass

Just polished off a bottle of Giovanni Direct Leave-In.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Hey ladies


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl

I hope the Dinner went well.

Curly do you use anything from BeeMine?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *wasnt there supposed to be a 30% off sale???*


 
chebaby Hush Girl..  Quit tryna' make me cry.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> curlyhersheygirl
> 
> I hope the Dinner went well.
> 
> Curly do you use anything from BeeMine?



IDareT'sHair Thanks for asking it went well 

I use the curly butter from BeeMine


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby Hush Girl.. Quit tryna' make me cry.


  my bad.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> chebaby Hush Girl..  Quit tryna' make me cry.



I was just about to say the same thing.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> @IDareT'sHair Thanks for asking it went well
> 
> *I use the curly butter from BeeMine*


 
curlyhersheygirl

Are you gettin' anything?

Man that food was sounding good Curly.  I know it was the bomb.com


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> * my bad.*


 
@chebaby Hmp. You know you said that mess on purpose..... 

So Quit Playin'

It's all good tho'.


----------



## Brownie518

Iluvsmuhgrass said:


> Just polished off a bottle of Giovanni Direct Leave-In.



Iluvsmuhgrass - good job  I need to go pull out some stuff to use up again. Since Irene, I'm reorganizing my shelves and stuff so I should find quite a few things.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby Hmp. You know you said that mess on purpose.....
> 
> So Quit Playin'
> 
> It's all good tho'.






I think I will get that Bee Mine DC.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> curlyhersheygirl
> 
> Are you gettin' anything?
> 
> Man that food was sounding good Curly.  I know it was the bomb.com



IDareT'sHair is she having a sale?

I hope you get a chance to try West Indian food sometime. Some dishes are similar to Southern dishes.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl  15% off.  

Brownie518  I should just gone & get that DC.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> curlyhersheygirl  15% off.
> 
> Brownie518  I should just gone & get that DC.



IDareT'sHair OK I will check it out. Thanks


----------



## chebaby

yea since yall keep talking about that bee mine dc i think im gonna get that and a mhc olive you.
 im blaming yall.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby Curlmart?  Lemme go see.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

The shipping is a bit of a deterrent erplexed


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby Curlmart? Lemme go see.


 yep thats where i plan on ordering from.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl

I Agree.erplexed 

Were you looking at CM's Site or BM? Curlmart wanted like $10.00. erplexed 

It would actually be cheaper to get it from BeeMine.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *yep thats where i plan on ordering from.*


 
chebaby  I only had that 1 thing and the shipping was like $9.37  Imma pass.

Lemme run out here to BM 1 mo' time.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> 
> I Agree.erplexed
> 
> Were you looking at CM's Site or BM? Curlmart wanted like $10.00. erplexed
> 
> It would actually be cheaper to get it from BeeMine.



IDareT'sHair I was looking on BM. It was $8.60 for 1 item


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> @IDareT'sHair *I was looking on BM. It was $8.60 for 1 item*


 
curlyhersheygirl  My Shipping was like $7.92 on BM and $9.37 on CM.


----------



## Brownie518

curlyhersheygirl said:


> @IDareT'sHair I was looking on BM. It was $8.60 for 1 item



I'm suckin my teeth right now....


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518  Did you get the BM yet?  I want that 16 ounce.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Imma Be Ticked if BF is Full of 10-15% (even tho' I said I ain't haulin') 

Imma be thoroughly insulted tho if it is.


----------



## chebaby

i havent checked to see what the shipping would be yet. i wonder if i could get the free shipping deal with the 20% off. i know sometimes with CM its one or the other.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> i havent checked to see what the shipping would be yet.* i wonder if i could get the free shipping deal with the 20% off. *i know sometimes with CM its one or the other.


 
@chebaby You know dem Suckas don't play that. It's either 1 or the other.

Are you getting $60 worth of stuff?


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby You know dem Suckas don't play that. It's either 1 or the other.
> 
> Are you getting $60 worth of stuff?


 yea i figured that hmmm i dont know. i dont want to get $60 worth of stuff and end up paying more than $70 after shipping.


----------



## mkd

Why are these companies so off the chain with shipping?  It makes aveyou mighty appealing.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

mkd said:


> Why are these companies so off the chain with shipping? *It makes aveyou mighty appealing.*


 
@mkd It does. And Marie Dean which is $5.00 regardless of total order. 

I think the store that went out of business (Hair & Body Boutique) had like $4.95 for Shipping.

The Shipping is a huge Deterrant. I'd have that BM DC'er if I wasn't so 'put off' by that outrageous shipping.


----------



## Brownie518

You know what, I'm not payin damn near 9 dollas to ship one damn conditioner. I don't need anything anyway...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I'm still tryna' decide if Imma make that one last purchase before _the little ugly_ Sales end.  They were so ugly.

Probably not.  Lemme hit up Esty right quick just to make sure.


----------



## chebaby

yea ill wait on the conditioner. 20% is good but not if shipping is high as hell.

i do want some kbb butter though i havent had an itch to purchase kbb in a long while.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Didn't someone mention b.a.s.k. products on Esty?  I might have to try those.  They sound Delish!

Java Bean & Honey Hair Balm
Cacao Bark DC'er
Palm Tapioca Delux Hair Cream
Sevenfold Butter Blends Hair Butter

Errrthang looks & sounds so nice!

I know somebody mentioned this before.  I can't remember if it was Eisani or robot. ???


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518  Okay... So, Imma need you to look at those b.a.s.k hair products on Esty STAT......


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> Didn't someone mention b.a.s.k. products on Esty?  I might have to try those.  They sound Delish!
> 
> Java Bean & Honey Hair Balm
> Cacao Bark DC'er
> Palm Tapioca Delux Hair Cream
> Sevenfold Butter Blends Hair Butter
> 
> Errrthang looks & sounds so nice!
> 
> I know somebody mentioned this before.  I can't remember if it was @Eisani or @robot. ???




I can't be messin with you tonight, T!!! 



ETA: that stuff sounds good enough to eat.  $5 flat rate shipping on all orders....


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *I can't be messin with you tonight, T!!!*


 
Brownie518  Gone Girl.  Go look at them.  I need your Opinion. 

They sound/look wonderful.  Don't they?


----------



## robot.

It wasn't me... *off to etsy*


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> I can't be messin with you tonight, T!!!
> 
> 
> 
> *ETA: that stuff sounds good enough to eat.  $5 flat rate shipping on all orders....*


 
Brownie518 

Dang Girl!   Them PJ Fangers move Fast!

Yeah, them Joints look/sound good.  And that $5.00 shippin' is the bomb.com

I added them to my Favs.  Imma hafta' thank on that one.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> yea ill wait on the conditioner. 20% is good but not if shipping is high as hell.
> 
> *i do want some kbb butter though i havent had an itch to purchase kbb in a long while.*


 
chebaby  I had a sudden cravin' for some Super Silky. 

That's because You started talmbout that mask.  How's your Hair feelin?

And then 13StepsAhead started talmbout getting some.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

Imma do my Wash tomorrow (since I'm off).  I'll Neutralize, Chelate etc... 

Cowash with Nutrine & MoistPRO and do a Protein Rx. (probably Dudley Rebuilder again) and do a quick AE Garlic and then steam with something.

Probably DC with that Huetiful Hair Moisturizing Mask.


----------



## Minty

I love that AveYou. My stuff came 1 day later. Makes me overlook how I can't stand the store navigation. 

Picked up a two new products - from Babo Botanicals. They smell SO delicious! I'll try the Cucumber Aloe Clarifying shampoo in a few weeks. 

Thinking of buying some Caruso's. I've been considering them for years. LOL


----------



## Eisani

I don't think it was me IDareT'sHair. Aint no tellin though 

Still waiting on Aveyou. I hate when FedEx gets their filthy hands on my packages. HATE. I probably won't see that stuff til next Friday. Hell, it took 3 days to get from NJ to WV.


----------



## divachyk

IDareT'sHair - I know you didn't ask me but I really like the BM Curly Butter (nape/edges), Luscious (daily moisturizer), and DC (used with steamer).


----------



## divachyk

mkd, IDareT'sHair and Ltown - my detangling efforts went well tonight. I'm able to detangle the shaft with no issues. It's the impacted ng deep into a stretch that sometimes give me a fit. I have a tangle teezer but stopped using it because of the negative publicity along with seeing a few splits of my own. Nothing detangles like that little gadget. Tonight I went back to my old method by spritzing Taliah Waajid on the ng, massing ng to loosen shed hair, then detangled with shower comb. I'm happy to report, there was almost no breakage. Maybe a strand a too. However, I went slower than ever before. I mean turtle slow, but it worked.


----------



## robot.

seven more days! 


this weave has me way too excited.


----------



## Charz

I was super busy this three day weekend. Went to Kings Dominion and visited my BFF and favorite cousin. I have the best friends and family in the world, I love two way friendships/relationships. Now to catchup on email DDDDDD.


----------



## divachyk

Have a great day ladies! 

Sent from my DROIDX


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Morning Lai-D's

Having my Carpet Cleaned today.  Waiting on the guy to get here.  

Anyway, I think my last PuraBody Order should be here today.

Not sure about AveYou?  (I wish).  My other_ indiscretions_...don't know when they will get here.erplexed

Darcy's
Marie Dean
Hairitage
*another bottle of that Afro Detangler*


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Eisani said:


> I don't think it was me @IDareT'sHair. Aint no tellin though
> 
> Still waiting on Aveyou. *I hate when FedEx gets their filthy hands on my packages. HATE. *I probably won't see that stuff til next Friday. Hell, it took 3 days to get from NJ to WV.


 
@Eisani But... Did you go out there and look at the stuff? 

_*cackling like La Colocha* _bout you talmbout Fed-Ex's Filthy Hands....


----------



## Eisani

IDareT'sHair I looked  

Fed Ex makes my butt itch. Cant stand em. You made me think about finding my afro detangler and revisiting. Haven't used it in about two years .

And WHY is my box still in WV?


----------



## chebaby

chello me ladies
so its raining and will be raining all week. so i was lazy and just stuck my old wash and go in a bun. i moisturized my ends with kbb cream and slick the front back with dm dcc. ill probably leave it like this for another day or two cause i dont feel like doing my hair if its gonna rain.
just realized im supposed to go to six flags this weekend im not too fond of six flags but i told the girl i would go so......
its supposed to rain on saturday too and she said people like to ride the rides in the rain what kinda bull shigidy is that? i dont find that fun to ride a roller coaster whiles its raining.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Hey ladies I passed on BM last night; wasn't feeling the shipping cost. I'm still itching to buy something but nothing is calling me. I hope Claudie re-opens soon.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby  ChelloChe!

Well, I want to start on my Hair but my Carpet is still pseudo-damp and I'm tryna' stay off of it.  So, Imma try to start about 6:30.

My Pura came today.  No AveYou Sightings tho'.

Imma use Nutrine Garlic & HV MoistPRO. Will Steam with Huetiful.  May use it up.  (Not sure)  It's only 4 ounces, so we'll see.

Other than that, I may not use up anything this wash day.  Will do a Protein Rx with Dudley's Rebuilder under dryer for about 20 minutes.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl

I wanted something too Curly. But passed.  And I couldn't decide what tho'.erplexed


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby ChelloChe!
> 
> Well, I want to start on my Hair but my Carpet is still pseudo-damp and I'm tryna' stay off of it. So, Imma try to start about 6:30.
> 
> My Pura came today. No AveYou Sightings tho'.
> 
> Imma use Nutrine Garlic & HV MoistPRO. Will Steam with Huetiful. May use it up. (Not sure) It's only 4 ounces, so we'll see.
> 
> Other than that, I may not use up anything this wash day. Will do a Protein Rx with Dudley's Rebuilder under dryer for about 20 minutes.


 hey lady
will this be your first time using the huetiful conditioner?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> hey lady
> *will this be your first time using the huetiful conditioner?*


 
chebaby

No, I used it Friday, and I like it. 

I ordered another Jar.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

I used up a 16oz SSI okra reconstructor ( I have 1 left ) and 16oz Fluertzy curls nurture cream ( no back up ). Both will be repurchases on BF if the sales are favorable.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> I used up a 16oz SSI okra reconstructor ( I have 1 left ) *and 16oz Fluertzy curls nurture cream ( no back up ). Both will be repurchases on BF if the sales are favorable*.


 
curlyhersheygirl  Curly -- Remind me about Fluertzy should they have a Sale.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> No, I used it Friday, and I like it.
> 
> I ordered another Jar.


 does it compare to ashlii amala? if im not mistaken they have a few of the same ingredients right?


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> curlyhersheygirl  Curly -- Remind me about Fluertzy should they have a Sale.



IDareT'sHair I will


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *does it compare to ashlii amala? if im not mistaken they have a few of the same ingredients right?*


 
chebaby  It Is about the exact same consistency.


----------



## BrownBetty

Hey ladies!

I was gifted a couple of Mizani conditioners this weekend.  I haven't used them in a while but I can revisit for free.

I need to reup on elucence.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Instead of getting under the Dryer with my Dudley Rebuilder, I am under the Mastex Heat Cap instead.

I'll do the Heat Cap for about 20-30 minutes


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Very small envelopes heading to Ltown & mkd.  Should be there Thursday so be on the Look-out.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby It Is about the exact same consistency.


 i remember i was interested in buying it at one point. i may get it after i finish some stuff. i have one more use of deep fix and probably 2-3 more uses of rehab(8oz) and one more use of kbb mask so ill purchase it when i finish all or most of those.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *i remember i was interested in buying it at one point. i may get it after i finish some stuff. *i have one more use of deep fix and probably 2-3 more uses of rehab(8oz) and one more use of kbb mask so ill purchase it when i finish all or most of those.


 
@chebaby I really like it (and it's not even thick). 

The only CON on the list of Pros vs Cons is the fact that it's only 4 ounces. 

That right there burns me up.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby I really like it (and it's not even thick).
> 
> The only CON on the list of Pros vs Cons is the fact that it's only 4 ounces.
> 
> That right there burns me up.


 yea i think its pretty dumb for any company to make a deep conditioner in a 4oz unless its a sample. and lets face it. most of us dont even bother to purchase samples.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@chebaby @curlyhersheygirl

Curly & Che: Are ya'll all set with Fall Butters/Pomades/Lotions? 

I still wish I woulda' got the Berry Pomade. Che, does it smell good?

I want those Butters from b.a.r.e. Beauty now. 

The Tapicoa one and the other one. Only Con = they are only like 3/4 ounces

I was lookin' forward to gettin' my Enso On and stocking up with those Butters, Pomades etc.......


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Hmp. My Doorbell just rang!

Maybe some AveYou is here!

Lemme Go See


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Disregard.  It wasn't.  It wasn't even any Hair Stuff at all.  Something I ordered from HSN.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby @curlyhersheygirl
> 
> Curly & Che: Are ya'll all set with Fall Butters/Pomades/Lotions?
> 
> I still wish I woulda' got the Berry Pomade. Che, does it smell good?
> 
> I want those Butters from b.a.r.e. Beauty now.
> 
> The Tapicoa one and the other one. Only Con = they are only like 3/4 ounces
> 
> I was lookin' forward to gettin' my Enso On and stocking up with those Butters, Pomades etc.......



I have lotions but I need butters. 

I wanted the new berry pomade from Oyin especially since I heard the consistency is different from the burnt sugar but the shipping on 1 item was too much and I don't need anything else from them right now.

Speaking of Oyin I'm loving the after bath on my hair. It's a really nice oil I will just get it unscented next time


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

My Claudie arrived.
Still waiting of some AveYou packages and Walgreens


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> Disregard.  It wasn't.  It wasn't even any Hair Stuff at all.  Something I ordered from HSN.



Sorry T maybe tomorrow


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> I have lotions *but I need butters.*
> 
> I wanted the new berry pomade from Oyin especially since I heard the consistency is different from the burnt sugar but the shipping on 1 item was too much and I don't need anything else from them right now.
> 
> Speaking of Oyin I'm loving the after bath on my hair. It's a really nice oil I will just get it unscented next time


 
curlyhersheygirl  Yeah....I need mo' buttas' too.  I have a good amount of Lotion right now.  

I'd really like that Buttery Soy Hair Cream from MyHoneyChild. chebaby did you ever pick that up?

Curly:  What Buttas' do you think you'll get?  I'm not sure.  

Fab just sent me a jar of QB BRBC and I have a jar I got from Che a while back.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby @curlyhersheygirl
> 
> Curly & Che: Are ya'll all set with Fall Butters/Pomades/Lotions?
> 
> I still wish I woulda' got the Berry Pomade. Che, does it smell good?
> 
> I want those Butters from b.a.r.e. Beauty now.
> 
> The Tapicoa one and the other one. Only Con = they are only like 3/4 ounces
> 
> I was lookin' forward to gettin' my Enso On and stocking up with those Butters, Pomades etc.......


 im all set i still have a few pounds of shea butter so i will be making mixes this winter. along with my leave ins that have no glycerin: giovanni direct, dew and cj beauticurls leave in i should be all set.
oh and komaza shea lotion. i think this winter if im not still washing and going(which i have a feeling i will be)ill stick to my two braids and call it a day. the two braids are so simple to do and it lasts 3 days at a time.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> im all set *i still have a few pounds of shea butter so i will be making mixes this winter*. along with my leave ins that have no glycerin: giovanni direct, dew and cj beauticurls leave in i should be all set.
> *oh and komaza shea lotion.* i think this winter if im not still washing and going(which i have a feeling i will be)ill stick to my two braids and call it a day. the two braids are so simple to do and it lasts 3 days at a time.


 
chebaby Lawd Chile  I keep forgetting about dem Pounds of Shea Butter you got. 

You better start workin' on some Recipes so you can try to start using that up.

Don't you still have Daddy in Your Line-Up?  This will be my 1st Fall/Winter Gettin' it on with Daddy  I have 2 bottles.  And I have Komaza, DB, Pura, Claudie, Enso Lotions.

I stil wish I woulda' got that Berry Pomade.  But Curly is right, Shipping for 1 item is ridiculous.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> curlyhersheygirl  Yeah....I need mo' buttas' too.  I have a good amount of Lotion right now.
> 
> I'd really like that Buttery Soy Hair Cream from MyHoneyChild. chebaby did you ever pick that up?
> 
> Curly:  *What Buttas' do you think you'll get?:*lick:  I'm not sure.
> 
> Fab just sent me a jar of QB BRBC and I have a jar I got from Che a while back.



I'm looking at some from NJoi creations and botanical spirits.Still checking out reviews


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> I'm looking at *some from NJoi creations* and botanical spirits.Still checking out reviews


 
@curlyhersheygirl Those are good. You should get:

Sweet Coconut Pomade
Ayurvedic Hair Butter
Healthy Hair Butta' w/MSM *hafta' ask for it*
Green Tea Hair Cream
There was another one I had to request, let me look and see what the name is, but it was excellent  ETA:  Roots Nourishing Hair Balm

I'm a big Fan. They're only 4 ounces tho'.

Don't rule out Hairitage Hydrations "Clouds" those are very good too.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby Lawd Chile I keep forgetting about dem Pounds of Shea Butter you got.
> 
> You better start workin' on some Recipes so you can try to start using that up.
> 
> Don't you still have Daddy in Your Line-Up? This will be my 1st Fall/Winter Gettin' it on with Daddy I have 2 bottles. And I have Komaza, DB, Pura, Claudie, Enso Lotions.
> 
> I stil wish I woulda' got that Berry Pomade. But Curly is right, Shipping for 1 item is ridiculous.


 yea girl them pounds of butters is holding on lol. i dont mind the shea butter cause i love it and use it plain or mixed from head to toe.
the mix i made last was the best mix ever so i will try to duplicate it.
its the avocado butter i need to figure out what to do with. its so greasy
and yes i will be using the dew


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> curlyhersheygirl  Those are good.  You should get:
> 
> Sweet Coconut Pomade
> Ayurvedic Hair Butter
> Healthy Hair Butta' w/MSM *hafta' ask for it*
> Green Tea Hair Cream
> There was another one I had to request, let me look and see what the name is, but it was excellent
> 
> I'm a big Fan.  They're only 4 ounces tho'.
> 
> Don't rule out* Hairitage Hydrations "Clouds"* those are very good too.



I haven't heard of that one before. I'm also checking out B.A.S.K since you mentioned the selection looks  last night


----------



## chebaby

oh and T i never got the buttery soy. i ordered it from mynatural hair store and thats when she refunded my money for the partial order


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl  Njoi It was the Roots Nourishing Hair Balm.  It was wonderful. 

You hafta' ask for it tho'.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> curlyhersheygirl  Njoi It was the Roots Nourishing Hair Balm.  It was wonderful.
> 
> You hafta' ask for it tho'.



IDareT'sHair OK great * _off to make list_ *


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl  The Green Tea Hair Creme has:  Avocado & Mango Butters, Rice Bran, Olive, Castor Oils with Matcha Green Tea & Fragrance.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> curlyhersheygirl  The Green Tea Hair Creme has:  Avocado & Mango Butters, Rice Bran, Olive, Castor Oils with Matcha Green Tea & Fragrance.



IDareT'sHair YUMMY


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> oh and *T i never got the buttery soy. i ordered it from mynatural hair store and thats when she refunded my money for the partial order*


 
chebaby

She's a Mess.  I know I said I'll "Never Order from there Again"  But I probably will. 

*slow self* until you start askin' for a Refund.  Then all of a sudden she gets a pep in her step.

I really like ordering from Sage....


----------



## Ltown

Good Evening ladies!  busy work day, some folks off enjoying the rain and sleeping Ms. T! 

Well another day of accounting, what I don't know I got my Claudie package today first turn around for someone that had surgery. I don't need any more conditioners,


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> She's a Mess. I know I said I'll "Never Order from there Again" But I probably will.
> 
> *slow self* until you start askin' for a Refund. Then all of a sudden she gets a pep in her step.
> 
> I really like ordering from Sage....


 i love sage. if they had MHC and curl junkie i would never order from curl mart again


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ltown  I'm glad Claudie got that out. 

She's really been suffering with Knee Issues. 

It's almost time for her to re-open (Sept. 15th) she said.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *i love sage.* if they had MHC and curl junkie i would never order from curl mart again


 
chebaby  I Lurves How she wraps the Stuff Up.  It's so Lovely. 

She does have that DB Pumpkin Seed Exlir.  One of the 'few' places that carries it.  

Hmp.  Darcy's Site doesn't even have it.  *Lawd...what kinda mess is that?*


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby I Lurves How she wraps the Stuff Up. It's so Lovely.
> 
> She does have that DB Pumpkin Seed Exlir. One of the 'few' places that carries it.
> 
> Hmp. Darcy's Site doesn't even have it. *Lawd...what kinda mess is that?*


 i also love how fast they ship.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Surprisingly Used up 1 Jar of Alter Ego Garlic DC'er.  

I hate to use those up cause it costs a Grip to Repurchase. And I hafta' keep it on hand.  It's a Staple & a Must.

But I have 1 Back Up.  I only use it mostly the first few Wash Days after Relaxing tho' so it lasts quite a while.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *i also love how fast they ship*.


 
chebaby  Yeah...That too!  I checked the Site for a Labor Day Sale, but didn't see one.  

I had just missed a Groupon she had for $10.00!  It expired 8-31.  

10 for $20.00 worth of products or something like that?  I coulda' got me another DB DC'er.

I saw the Groupon on-line when I was looking for a basic Sage Coupon


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I think from Now Until BF I'll focus on Using Up Stuff. 

And see where I am with that, and if a Good Haulin' is in order at that time.

Of Course errthang is contingent on the Discounts.


----------



## Minty

IDareT'sHair I'm still reading and learning myself. I'm coming across conflicting information regarding oleic acid and hair follicles. A lot of the oils we regularly use are very high in oleic EFA.

One of my favorites, apricot seed oil is very high in oleic acid and penetrates the scalp. This oil/kernel rinse is in old time recipes for hair follicles, so I'm having trouble with the articles I'm reading. 

I'll keep you posted with what I find though.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> I think from Now Until BF I'll focus on Using Up Stuff. And see where I am with that, and if a Good Haulin' is in order at that time.
> 
> Of Course errthang is contingent on the Discounts.


 me too.
im tired of buying stuff


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Minty  Thanks Lady!  I know I can always count on you to do a bunch of Research.

And I wanna make sure the ones I have, that I'm using them properly.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> me too.
> *im tired of buying stuff*


 
chebaby  Lawdhammmercy!

.......Say What?????

Can I Quote you on this?


----------



## mkd

Thank you IDareT'sHair!


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby Lawdhammmercy!
> 
> .......Say What?????
> 
> Can I Quote you on this?


 
sure you can quote me.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

mkd said:


> *Thank you* @IDareT'sHair!


 
mkd  Gurl...You Gone Holler when you open it .. It Ain't much.


----------



## Minty

keratin4u has GREAT customer service! 

They sent me the wrong items, I sent the owner an email, she got back to me quick and told me she'd send out my order, no problem and apologized for the mix up. 

And the shipping is super fast.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Used up the Jar of Huetiful DC'er.  So, I guess that was like 2 ounces per DC'ing Sessions. 

Look...Imma need for Huetiful to start making 16 ounce Jars.

So this Wash Day I used up:

AE Garlic DC'er *back up*
Huetiful DC'er *back up on the way*

That's probably it tho'.erplexed

chebaby  What You eatin' tonight?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My 2 Hydratherma Lotions Shipped! Even tho' HTN has Crazy Prices 

and Never Hardly Ever has a Sale/Discount.....

They ship fast as a Mutha'.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Pfffft.

My AveYou is still in New Jersey.


----------



## hannan

Evening, everyone!

I think I'm going to go on a no buy until bf . I've got more than enough to last me until then. This is the longest I've done one so hopefully being preoccupied with school and getting ready to apply to grad school will keep me from hitting PAYNAH .


----------



## IDareT'sHair

hannan said:


> Evening, everyone!
> 
> *I think I'm going to go on a no buy until bf* . I've got more than enough to last me until then. This is the longest I've done one so hopefully being preoccupied with school and getting ready to apply to grad school *will keep me from hitting PAYNAH* .


 
hannan  I think we ALL should go on a Joint One until BF.  All of us.

Especially:  chebaby 13StepsAhead Minty Brownie518 hannan Eisani beautyaddict1913 

All them should be goin' on one.  Seriously tho', we should all Go On One until then.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @hannan I think we ALL should go on a Joint One until BF. All of us.
> 
> *Especially:* @chebaby @13StepsAhead @Minty @Brownie518 @hannan @Eisani @beautyaddict1913
> 
> *All them should be goin' on one*. Seriously tho', we should all Go On One until then.


 
well i can hang what about you T we already got no oils and gels on the list we might as well say no nothing until BF


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> well *i can hang* what about you T we already got no oils and gels on the list *we might as well say no nothing until BF*


 
@chebaby Are you ready to do that? Do you think you can? 

Well, I guess you can since you said a coupla' posts back that You Are Tired   of Buying "stuff".


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby *Are you ready to do that*? *Do you think you can?*
> 
> Well, I guess you can since you said a coupla' posts back that You Are Tired   of Buying "stuff".


 let me take a look at some sites and then ill let you know


----------



## IDareT'sHair

IDareT'sHair said:


> @hannan I think we ALL should go on a Joint One until BF. All of us.
> 
> Especially: @chebaby @13StepsAhead @Minty @Brownie518 @hannan @Eisani @beautyaddict1913
> 
> All them should be goin' on one. Seriously tho', we should all Go On One until then.


 
Wait Hold Up and How Could I possibly forget: @curlyhersheygirl 
Yeah...that Sistuh needs to be on one too. And STAT!

The only folks that have done well and not gone overboard are Folks Like: Shay, mkd, Ltown, Charz, robot., natura87. 

The rest of ya'll been skrait up PJ Gangstas!


----------



## Brownie518

hannan said:


> Evening, everyone!
> 
> I think I'm going to go on a no buy until bf . I've got more than enough to last me until then. This is the longest I've done one so hopefully being preoccupied with school and getting ready to apply to grad school will keep me from hitting PAYNAH .



hannan - as T said...Pffft. I really, really need to go on a no buy...til New Years!  I have been just terrible. And knowing it has not helped me one bit.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> @hannan - as T said...Pffft. I really, really need to go on a no buy...til New Years!  *I have been just terrible. And knowing it has not helped me one bit.*


 
@Brownie518 Me Either Ms. B! 

And knowing it has almost been like a License to Haul Mo'


----------



## Brownie518

chebaby said:


> let me take a look at some sites and then ill let you know


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518 Me Either Ms. B!
> 
> And knowing it has almost been like a License to Haul Mo'



Girl, I know!! As soon as I say 'Damn I been hauling!' The next thought is 'Hmm, now what else do I want?'  And then you comin up in here with new vendors and what not...Bask does look good, tho!! ....


----------



## Minty

I'ma see if I can hold out till new years too. I'm going to be real busy with work and I really don't want anything right now. I gotta get this stash down. 

I think the only thing that will get me is another 50% group on from aveyou and a massive sale on oils. I'm running low on henna but won't bite unless there's a sale. Need some more aloe vera gel. 

I'll get some more QOD keratin too....okay that's it. 


Got my HV today! That girl is right on time. I love the new refill packaging too.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> me too.
> *im tired of buying stuff*


 


chebaby said:


> *sure you can quote me.*


 
@Brownie518 @Minty @chebaby Okay....Look at this mess right Here!



chebaby said:


> *let me take a look at some sites and then ill let you know*


 
And This!



Brownie518 said:


> @hannan - as T said...Pffft. *I really, really need to go on a no buy...til New Years!*  I have been just terrible. And knowing it has not helped me one bit.


 
Uh...Huh...Yeah Right!



Brownie518 said:


>


 
Don't Ya'll Be Laughin' At Che! She needs Help.



Brownie518 said:


> *Bask does look good, tho!!* ....


...........



Minty said:


> *I'ma see if I can hold out till new years too*. I'm going to be real busy with work and I really don't want anything right now. I gotta get this stash down.


 
@Minty @Brownie Gurl...Minty Brownie Ain't Gone Do No No-Buy Till New Years! She just Playin'. I can't believe you fell for that!


----------



## Brownie518

Minty - oh, my bad. I was only saying that I NEED to go until New Years. Didn't say I was GONNA... Wanted to clear that up! 

Thats a shame, right???


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> @Minty - *oh, my bad. I was only saying that I NEED to go until New Years. Didn't say I was GONNA...* Wanted to clear that up!  *Thats a shame, right???*


 
@Brownie518 Hmp. I Tried-ta Clear it Up. 

I knew that was just a figure of speech.

@Minty See What I tell you?  

Yep. It's a low-down durty pj shame 

Everytime I look at my Stash I get scared.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Honestly, For Real Tho' I can't imagine anyone having a Sale between Now & BF Can Ya'll?

Well, Claudie may have one for her Site's Grand Opening........


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> Honestly, For Real Tho' I can't imagine anyone having a Sale between Now & BF Can Ya'll?
> 
> Well, Claudie may have one for her Site's Grand Opening........



They betta not. Ya'll can't take that temptation!!!


----------



## chebaby

yall in here laughing at me yall aint right.
lets do this no buy lol. imma show yall. watch i be the last one standing cause we know T gonna give in


----------



## chebaby

wait no, let me check out kbb first before we start


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *They betta not. Ya'll can't take that temptation!!!*


 
Brownie518  Shol' Can't _*faints & falls down on the bed*_



chebaby said:


> yall in here laughing at me yall aint right.
> lets do this no buy lol. imma show yall.* watch i be the last one standing cause we know T gonna give in*


 
chebaby  Why I always gotta be "the one"  You Wrong Che.  I thought you was My Girl.



chebaby said:


> *wait no, let me check out kbb first before we start*


 
chebaby  No.... We need somebody 'sensable' to start it up like hannan or Minty curlyhersheygirl.  

If La Colocha was here it would be her, but she know we a Hotmess and gone mess up before it get started good.

I Ain't Foolin' with chebaby and Brownie518 Imma do this!


----------



## Minty

Too funny. Well I got my eye on some things, so I want to clear some room out. (and I'm still working through these liter bottles)


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518 Shol' Can't _*faints & falls down on the bed*_
> 
> 
> 
> @chebaby Why I always gotta be "the one" You Wrong Che. I thought you was My Girl.
> 
> 
> 
> @chebaby No.... We need somebody 'sensable' to start it up like @hannan or @Minty @curlyhersheygirl.
> 
> If @La Colocha was here it would be her, but she know we a Hotmess and gone mess up before it get started good.
> 
> I Ain't Foolin' with @chebaby and @Brownie518 Imma do this!


 
ok when we starting?
you checked your stash and made sure you got err thang you need and want?
i dont know why im craving a kbb oil. i never tried it before and i imagine a cranberry cocktail oil would be so yummy. but the main ingredient is jojoba oil and my hair can do without jojoba oil


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *ok when we starting?*
> *you checked your stash and made sure you got err thang you need and want?*
> i dont know why im craving a kbb oil. i never tried it before and i imagine a cranberry cocktail oil would be so yummy. but the main ingredient is jojoba oil and my hair can do without jojoba oil


 
chebaby  Whenever hannan or Minty think about how it should go. 

Gurl...I keep tellin' you I'm scurrrd of My Stash So no.erplexed  

_*cough & side eye*_ if Minty can stop buying stuff.....

 Hmp.  I might hafta' run this No-Buy


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby Whenever @hannan or @Minty think about how it should go.
> 
> Gurl...I keep tellin' you I'm scurrrd of My Stash So no.erplexed
> 
> _*cough & side eye*_ if @Minty can stop buying stuff.....
> 
> Hmp.* I might hafta' run this No-Buy*


  yea you be runnin thangs. 

the kgb is still on


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> yea you be runnin thangs.
> 
> *the kgb is still on*


 
@chebaby Yeah...It ran for like 9-10 days didn't it? The Nipple-ettes betta' hurry up.

Speaking of Jojoba Oil....I got the best _Pure Jojoba Oil_ from Jamaican Oils.com

It is light as a feather and totally the bomb.com


----------



## Minty

I don't care about jojoba either chebaby. 

I checked my stash and think with a 2x/week schedule I can get through some things before BF. I'm looking for a 1/3 reduction before I do anymore hauling.  This doesn't mean I'm no buying.

bought caruso's yesterday and I'm looking for larger roller sizes. Maybe I'll order those blue bouffant rollers from Marcherie


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Minty said:


> I don't care about jojoba either @chebaby.
> 
> I checked my stash and think with a 2x/week schedule I can get through some things before BF. I'm looking for a 1/3 reduction before I do anymore hauling. *This doesn't mean I'm no buying.*
> 
> *bought caruso's yesterday and I'm looking for larger roller sizes. Maybe I'll order those blue bouffant rollers from Marcherie*


 

@Minty Lawd.......... Where @hannan curlyhersheygirl at? Minty is out of control.

btw: Minty -- Did you get your Replacement Steamer yet?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Okay...So How many Weeks is it until Black Friday?  We need to get our analysis going. 

And Start Analyzing Stuff. 

Mulitplying & Dividing and doing some Fractions & Percentages up in this Piece.


----------



## chebaby

Minty said:


> I don't care about jojoba either @chebaby.
> 
> I checked my stash and think with a 2x/week schedule I can get through some things before BF. I'm looking for a 1/3 reduction before I do anymore hauling. This doesn't mean I'm no buying.
> 
> bought caruso's yesterday and I'm looking for larger roller sizes. Maybe I'll order those blue bouffant rollers from Marcherie


 


IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby Yeah...It ran for like 9-10 days didn't it? The Nipple-ettes betta' hurry up.
> 
> Speaking of Jojoba Oil....I got the best _Pure Jojoba Oil_ from Jamaican Oils.com
> 
> It is light as a feather and totally the bomb.com


jojoba oil just seems too light. and even though coconut oil is light i feel like it does something for my hair. jojoba oil seems like it does nothing.

i had the one from trader joes and i did not like it.
surprisingly i love me some sweet almond though. dont know how imma get through 2 16oz bottles though i dont know what i was thinking. i think imma give my mom a bottle, maybe she will like it.

ETA: oh and them nipple heads must couldnt hang cause the kgb still there.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair you know I'm not going on a no buy (even though I should) because I just created lists for more than 3 companies I want to purchase from 

I've been itchin to hit PAYNAH for a hot minute


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> @IDareT'sHair *you know I'm not going on a no buy (even though I should)* because I just created lists for more than 3 companies I want to purchase from
> 
> *I've been itchin to hit PAYNAH for a hot minute*


 
curlyhersheygirl  Lawd Not You too Curly?  

This Group is Outta Control!

See what you did to them chebaby Che-- It is all Your Fault.

Prays Hard for the PJ's!  

The Spuurrrrrrt done took over!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

_*Calms Down & Clears Throat*_  

Well, for those of us that want to do a No-Buy Until Black Friday, Somebody needs to Run it.


----------



## Eisani

All I wanna know is how my name got dragged into this mess? Funny how folks always wanna drag others into their shenanigans.Lemme use one more coupon before I think about it.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl Lawd Not You too Curly?
> 
> This Group is Outta Control!
> 
> See what you did to them @chebaby Che-- It is all Your Fault.
> 
> Prays Hard for the PJ's!
> 
> The Spuurrrrrrt done took over!


it aint my fault. im just making sure every one has their stash in order before they go on this no buy.
yall sure you dont want no curl mart, kbb, kgb, kgb mama, kgb baby mama, kgb baby dady sista's cousin tracy


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> jojoba oil just seems too light. and even though coconut oil is light i feel like it does something for my hair. jojoba oil seems like it does nothing.
> 
> i had the one from trader joes and i did not like it.
> surprisingly i love me some sweet almond though. *dont know how imma get through 2 16oz bottles though i dont know what i was thinking.* i think imma give my mom a bottle, maybe she will like it.
> 
> ETA: *oh and them nipple heads must couldnt hang cause the kgb still there*.


 
chebaby

You Can Mix them in Your _Mounds-O-Pounds_ of Shea Butter and You can Add them to your DC'ers.

Yeah, I still have a Groupon or 2 Up My Sleeve...... 

I'll probably get 2 Repair Me's & 2 of the Other Reconstructor. The one for $24.00 I can't think of the name. I already have one that Fab sent me.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> it aint my fault. im just making sure every one has their stash in order before they go on this no buy.
> yall sure you dont want no curl mart,* kbb, kgb, kgb mama, kgb baby mama, kgb baby dady sista's cousin tracy*


 
@chebaby Lawd... You Shol' Is a Pusha'. 

Ya'll betta' get ya'lls DB, MHC, AV, HV, CJ, SSI, CSI, CSI Miami, CSI New York, NCIS, NCIS Las Angeles!


----------



## redecouvert

you ladies are soooooo funny!! IDareT's Hair, I am just here laughing sooo hard..
After a few months of no buy, I am like curleyhersheygirl. I want everything!!!!!!


----------



## Eisani

Minty I want those rollers too, just not sure how many packs I'll need though. 

Oh, I need to do another BONY order as well


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby Lawd... You Shol' Is a Pusha'.
> 
> Ya'll betta' get ya'lls *DB, MHC, AV, HV, CJ, SSI, CSI, CSI Miami, CSI New York, NCIS, NCIS Las Angeles!*


 you a mess. we be speaking in all kinda codes lol.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Eisani said:


> *All I wanna know is how my name got dragged into this mess? Funny how folks always wanna drag others into their shenanigans*.Lemme use one more coupon before I think about it.


 
Eisani  Hmp. When Folks Talmbout They Haulin' 4 Jeezus I tend to believe that thang


http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&sour...xqnXCw&usg=AFQjCNFsFXLJnkY8QxwOmxjK-WDNSg0b0Q


----------



## chebaby

haulin fo Jeezus, i forgot all about that lol.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

redecouvert said:


> you ladies are soooooo funny!! IDareT's Hair, I am just here laughing sooo hard..
> *After a few months of no buy, I am like curleyhersheygirl. I want everything!!!!!!*


 
redecouvert  But Red!!!! curlyhersheygirl ain't been on No NO-BUY

How's it Going Lady Red?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *haulin fo Jeezus, i forgot all about that lol*.


 
chebaby  Hmp.  Hey Che......Ain't that in her Siggy?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

redecouvert  Red...Imma need you to check out b.a.s.k. Beauty on Esty.

It sounds  But knowing you...You Prolly already got it!


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> redecouvert  But Red!!!! curlyhersheygirl ain't been on No NO-BUY
> 
> How's it Going Lady Red?



IDareT'sHair lol  It's been almost a year since I've been on a no buy


----------



## chebaby

so i got a kbb butter and oil in my cart right now but i havent hit paynah yet.


----------



## Brownie518

chebaby said:


> wait no, let me check out kbb first before we start



..............


----------



## IDareT'sHair

redecouvert  Hey Red, Have you tried DB's Plum Oil Yet? I know You STANS for Darcy's.

curlyhersheygirl  I'm glad you are making your list.  That's what I might do tomorrow.


----------



## chebaby

Brownie518 said:


> ..............


 you understand where im coming from


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *so i got a kbb butter and oil in my cart right now but i havent hit paynah yet.*


 
chebaby  Wait!  I thought you Swore Off Kern & dem?  And you said the Oil wasn't nothin' but glorified Jojoba Oil



Brownie518 said:


> ..............


 
Brownie518  I know Ms. B!  Che is a mess.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I really thank I can do this No-Buy if Nobody has a Sale.

Oh yeah Brownie518  I Lurves those Shine Rinses.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby Wait!* I thought you Swore Off Kern & dem?* And you said the Oil wasn't nothin' but *glorified Jojoba* Oil
> 
> 
> 
> @Brownie518 I know Ms. B! Che is a mess.


 i did say that didnt i
that oil is calling me though lol.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *i did say that didnt i*
> that oil is calling me though lol.


 
chebaby Uh...I think you did....  I wouldn't mind havin' some Super Silky 

I ain't gettin' it tho'.  Does she still have those Lame Flash Wednesday's?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

So, today you get $10.00 off a Fiddy Dolla' Purchase and tomorrow you get a "Free" Body Lotion if you spend 25. *ROLLS EYES*

@chebaby


----------



## Minty

Yea girl. Outta control. Hubby like "Every day Ms. Janet, every day"

http://youtu.be/BYZNr1XIAdI


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Today is a good day for 13StepsAhead to get her KBB Masques.  She could get them for $20.00 a piece and $2.95 Shipping.


----------



## Minty

I cancelled that steamer order. I need a travel ready steamer with dual voltage.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> So, today you get $10.00 off a Fiddy Dolla' Purchase and tomorrow you get a "Free" Body Lotion if you spend 25. *ROLLS EYES*
> 
> @chebaby


 hmm i dont want no body lotion
i might look into that $10 off though


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Minty said:


> Yea girl. Outta control. Hubby like *"Every day Ms. Janet, every day"*
> 
> http://youtu.be/BYZNr1XIAdI


 
@Minty ErrrrrDay You got a Box Comin' Up in there Uh? Yeah....Me too.

And then Gets Mad If I DON'T

It's about to Stop for Me tho' Until Black Friday....


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> hmm i dont want no body lotion
> *i might look into that $10 off though*


 
chebaby  Yeah......That Ain't a Bad Deal. 

What you gettin' some Masque's?  I know you already got 3/4 Hiding in the Cut.

I shol' wouldn't mind gettin' some Super Silky Lemme stop thinkin' 'bout Kern dem


----------



## Minty

Yea, I'm waiting for these last orders to come in then I'm doing an inventory check.

I got a box of odds n ends stuff I'm going to release to keep it clean. Ain't no need keeping stuff around I have no intention of using.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Minty  I had a box of Alfaparf Stuff this one poster was gone buy and then she disappeared.  (After she put it in Layaway)erplexed

So I have one of those boxes too.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby Yeah......That Ain't a Bad Deal.
> 
> What you gettin' some Masque's? I know you already got 3/4 Hiding in the Cut.
> 
> I shol' wouldn't mind gettin' some Super Silky Lemme stop thinkin' 'bout Kern dem


 naw i aint gonna get no masks. if i get anything itll be the butter and the oil.
im not in love with her hair milk any more and i already have 2 jars of the cream which i am in love with but can only use it in the summer time.


----------



## Minty

we can do a no buy till BF. 

How about a no buy of what you already have! No new brands. And if you have liter bottles from a brand then you can't get nothing else from them. 

We won't do passes, if so it'd be like 1 pass every 2 weeks - but not for what's already in the stash. 

I think that's pretty reasonable.


----------



## Minty

Is really not feeling a roller set right now. Oh well I'll do it anyway....


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> naw i aint gonna get no masks. if i get anything itll *be the butter and the oil.*
> im not in love with her hair milk any more and i already have 2 jars of the cream which i am in love with but can only use it in the summer time.


 
chebaby  You soundin' like msa  Although she was Oil & Wata'


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Minty said:


> we can do a no buy till BF.
> 
> How about a no buy of what you already have! *No new brands.* And if you have liter bottles from a brand then you can't get nothing else from them.
> 
> We won't do passes, if so it'd be like 1* pass every 2 weeks - but not for what's already in the stash.*
> 
> I think that's pretty reasonable.


 
Minty  Interesting....... 

I stopped buyin' Liters cause I knew I wasn't gone use them


----------



## chebaby

Minty said:


> we can do a no buy till BF.
> 
> How about a no buy of what you already have! No new brands. *And if you have liter bottles from a brand then you can't get nothing else from them. *
> 
> We won't do passes, if so it'd be like 1 pass every 2 weeks - but not for what's already in the stash.
> 
> I think that's pretty reasonable.


 dang girl lol. good thing im stocked up on curl junkie

but this sounds like a plan. lets start tomorrow cause im about to take advantage of this kbb $10 deal.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> dang girl lol. good thing im stocked up on curl junkie
> 
> *but this sounds like a plan. lets start tomorrow cause im about to take advantage of this kbb $10 deal.*


 
chebaby  No...We should start this weekend.  I'm still not clear on the Rules...

We need to see who's in first.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

...If Red Can Do a Few Months Of a No-Buy I know WE Can Do One


----------



## Eisani

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Eisani  Hmp. When Folks Talmbout They Haulin' 4 Jeezus I tend to believe that thang
> 
> 
> http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&sour...xqnXCw&usg=AFQjCNFsFXLJnkY8QxwOmxjK-WDNSg0b0Q


OMG the boo is always referring to something as "that thang". Even when it doesn't fit .

Just made my BONY cart  I may wait til Thursday or Friday to hit paynah. Oh, Aveyou should be here tomorrow. Fed Ex's dusty selves have my pkg about 20 miles away from me. If it doesn't come tomorrow and it's that close, I'ma know somethin


----------



## Brownie518

chebaby said:


> you understand where im coming from



You know I do!!!! 


Shoot, we all need help!!


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby *No...We should start this weekend.* I'm still not clear on the Rules...
> 
> We need to see who's in first.


 long as its not right now im cool lol.
im just not gonna buy nothing. although i did run out of AO GPB and i need another bottle yall know thats a staple for me.
who wants to trade GPB for cj repair me? repair is a fail for me lol. actually i need to see what i got in the bottle first lol. it should be half full.


----------



## Eisani

IDareT'sHair what Alfaparf stuff you got?


----------



## chebaby

just hit paynah lol.
i got in cranberry cocktail an oil, butter and nectar. came up to $50 exactly so i was able to get the $10 off without having to pay anything extra.


----------



## beautyaddict1913

IDareT'sHair said:


> Didn't someone mention b.a.s.k. products on Esty? I might have to try those. They sound Delish!
> 
> Java Bean & Honey Hair Balm
> Cacao Bark DC'er
> Palm Tapioca Delux Hair Cream
> Sevenfold Butter Blends Hair Butter
> 
> Errrthang looks & sounds so nice!
> 
> I know somebody mentioned this before. I can't remember if it was @Eisani or @robot. ???


 
Everything does sound good! I think Elle mentioned on her vlog. But I cant stand when up and coming companies have $20 DC'ers - sit down! Who knows you? \_ <--- Have a seat!

Hello ladies! I bought a wig before work this morning! I love it! I wore my satin bonnet over my twists and put a stocking cap and curly wig on over it. I am about to put some Mixed Greens on my scalp and moisturize with Smoothing Lotion and seal my ends with Claudie's Ends Insurance - I am almost done with the jar! Yaay! Still waiting on Claudie's to open back up so that I can get some stuff from her. I need to edit my list because its pretty foolish without a sale lol! 
This week I am waiting on 3 AveYou orders and my SSI order...I will look for SSI in 2 weeks actually - wont hold my breath for it!


----------



## beautyaddict1913

chebaby which kbb leave-in were we all holding our breath for a sale for? Was it the super silky or hair nectar? Super Silky right?


----------



## beautyaddict1913

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby No...We should start this weekend. I'm still not clear on the Rules...
> 
> We need to see who's in first.


 
Lets start after Claudie's open back up! She will be looking for us lol


----------



## chebaby

beautyaddict1913 said:


> @chebaby which kbb leave-in were we all holding our breath for a sale for? Was it the super silky or hair nectar? Super Silky right?


 i think it was the super silky because we were talking about how it didnt have glycerin. i started to get it today because it has aloe vera in it but ended up getting the nectar.


----------



## chebaby

beautyaddict1913 said:


> Everything does sound good! I think Elle mentioned on her vlog. But I cant stand when up and coming companies have $20 DC'ers - *sit down! Who knows you*? \_ <--- Have a seat!
> 
> Hello ladies! I bought a wig before work this morning! I love it! I wore my satin bonnet over my twists and put a stocking cap and curly wig on over it. I am about to put some Mixed Greens on my scalp and moisturize with Smoothing Lotion and seal my ends with Claudie's Ends Insurance - I am almost done with the jar! Yaay! Still waiting on Claudie's to open back up so that I can get some stuff from her. I need to edit my list because its pretty foolish without a sale lol!
> This week I am waiting on 3 AveYou orders and my SSI order...I will look for SSI in 2 weeks actually - wont hold my breath for it!


 the bolded is the funniest thing ever lol.


----------



## Minty

shole was. too funny.


----------



## Eisani

Almost an hour later and I'm still adding stuff to my BONY cart. I haven't even opened the last package I got from there .


----------



## Minty

who is BONY?


----------



## Eisani

Minty Beauty of New York


----------



## Minty

I got a coupon from them...(tells herself, don't do it chica)


----------



## Minty

maybe some semi de lino. smh.


----------



## redecouvert

Idaret's hair: girl..all the money from that no buy went into yarn!! My local yarn store was seeing me very very frequently. I have sooo much yarn that I am now on a YARN diet....(well after my trip tomorrow)
I didn't know that Darcy's has a new oil. I had to unsubscribe to the etsy feed as a strategy to avoid knowing what's in stock.

I have read many reviews about B.A.S.K and believe me I want to purchase that cocoa deep conditioner ...but I will wait a little bit more. After the what's her name..burdock brahmi deep conditionr etsy seller...well after her experience, I don't support etsy as much as I used to. I just stick to my favorite vendors...
Then I read the whole  ensa-something naturals fiasco on NC so I also stay off new brands until they've established themselves. (I can't believe I am forgetting brand names..what happened to my game?)
I also hated finding a staple and then it would be discontinued without any notice...

that plum oil looks scrumptious


----------



## Eisani

Just read some old locked KBB threads and got angry all over again. Just when I was considering breaking my vow and purchasing from a vendor...HAYLE NO. Not now, not ever. There was so much stuff that went on behind the scenes that I never even shared... I could still thote (yes, thote) chop somebody .


----------



## Eisani

Minty a coupon from who, BONY? I'm mad as hell folks messed up that discount we had. Myself and a couple of other ladies worked hard for that and you know Asians don't be givin up no discounts. I can't stand moochers. I'm feeling aggressive, guess I should take my arse to sleep  'Nite yall.


----------



## divachyk

Pleads dumb - can someone tell me what "haulin for Jeezus" really mean? Bro Franklin be rocking it, don't he. ETA: I understand the term haulin but why for "Jeezus" -


----------



## Minty

Let me find it for you, I know its buried in my email somewhere. I don't really buy from them anymore. But the Di Lino Mousse gives me beautiful shine on my roller sets.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

beautyaddict1913 said:


> *Lets start after Claudie's open back up*! She will be looking for us lol



If yall start then I 'll be in. I can put my other lists away until BF


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Eisani said:


> @IDareT'sHair *what Alfaparf stuff you got?*


 
Eisani  I have a box of DC'ers of all different sorts & several 16.9 ounce Jars of Alfaparf DC'ers that this girl was suppose to buy for $70.00 including shipping.   It's like 7-8 conditioners.

She was gone send a Money Order yada, yada, yada and then she went *POOF*


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@redecouvert Lawd Jeezus Red, Here I thought Yo' Fangers had been Delivered from Da' Spurrrrrrt and you just switched from Hair Products to YARN!

See, that's why there is No Recovery from PJ-ism. All we do, is start Haulin' Somethin' Else.

Red: Did you see some of the stuff @robot. was makin'? Excellent! You Ladies are doing good work. 

Also @Ltown has been on the Yarn thing too.

Oh Red:  Imma need you to check out DB Plum Oil.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl beautyaddict1913  Lawd Ya'll.  Claudie don't open back up until the 15th.  This is the 7th.  

Then it's gone be:  Let's wait to see if MTM is really Enso?


----------



## hannan

I see yall had fun last night! 

 @ beautyaddict1913's comment!


----------



## hannan

Now that I really want to start this no buy, I have the urge to haul  . I want to wait until Claudie but that's how it all starts. Just a lil of this here and a lil of this there and before I know it, I have 8 boxes waiting to be shipped.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Yeah....I guess I can wait until Claudie returns but I will start cutting back anyway and tryin' not to Buy.erplexed

There's nothing tempting me right now to Hit PayNah. 

At least, not so far. Today.  Sings "One Day At a Time Sweet Jeezus"


----------



## Eisani

Good afternoon! I'm calm now  I may break down and try Claudie even though I don't appreciate anyone tryin to clown one of my girls. After that, one more Aveyou purchase and my BONY haul, I s/b good until BF. Or perhaps I should hold off on Claudoe and see whats poppin for bf. So far, all I'm holding out for bf  is SSI, Aveyou or Curl Junkie, and Marie Dean. Oh, maybe Sage. I reaaly want to purchase clothes, boots and electronics this bf. I plan on having my holiday shopping done by the 1st of December.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Eisani  I know what you mean about the unnecessary Clown. 

Anyway, I don't really need anything from her, but if she has a Sale of the Grand Opening of her Web-Launch, I'll be tempted to buy 1 or 2 thangs.


----------



## robot.

Thank de lawd for late classes! I feel so cozy wrapped up in my blanket doing my readings. It is raining something fearsome out there.


----------



## bronzebomb

I'm done with hair stuff for a little while.  Nine West is having a sale, plus, free shipping.

I need to re-up my Fall wardrobe.  I'm going to clothes shop for a couple of months instead.  

The only hair item I want is UFD Curly Magic.  I will probably purchase again during the BF sales.  I only need the BRBC, mine smells a little funny...so I must have had it too long.

I had some hair breakage on my temples from the kinky twists; I must have pulled too tightly.  I'm also joining the oil challenge to use up my oils.  Hopefully, I'll use up some products along the way.  I have one more Aveyou.com order and one Carol's Daughter (the new gel/pomade) order in transit.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Eisani  I know what you mean about Fed-Ex and they Rusty/Dusty Shelves.  2 of my AveYou Orders are in the State yet not slated to be delivered until 9/10.....

robot.  Enjoy your cozy.  Stay Dry.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

bronzebomb  So, that means you'll be joining the No-Buy until BF uh????  Oh Yeah, and Welcome to the Oil Challenge.  

Hmp. The way you posted, I thought you were already in da' house.


----------



## robot.

That thunder just scared the mess outta me!


----------



## bronzebomb

IDareT'sHair - I hope it's not too late to join.  I purchased those oils during my "free for all" purchases and never used them.  Now, it's time to use it up to see what works.  Since I am going to wig/weave it for a while, the oils can be used up rather quickly.

Yep, no buy until BF...I'm in!  Do I have to get my wigs by this weekend?  I only use one, Malibu Twist.


----------



## YoursTrulyRE

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl @beautyaddict1913 Lawd Ya'll. Claudie don't open back up until the 15th. This is the 7th.
> 
> Then it's gone be: Let's wait to see if MTM is really Enso?


 
Got an email from Claudie today. She said she never announced opening up on the 15th. She doesn't have a specific date as of yet. She wants to make sure the website is working 100% before launch and she is in better health so that she can keep up with the demand of an open website.


----------



## Minty

caruso's came in the mail today and made a BONY cart, before I deleted it and left the site.

I want some Frye shoes and boots, some pumps and a few suits and blazers, accessories. 

I'm getting my workout on to get back to my goal weight so the new wardrobe will be my reward. Back to a small size 4. Lots of steamed broccoli in my future.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

YoursTrulyRE said:


> Got an email from Claudie today.* She said she never announced opening up on the 15th. She doesn't have a specific date as of yet.* She wants to make sure the website is working 100% before launch and she is in better health so that she can keep up with the demand of an open website.


@YoursTrulyRE

Hmp I thought I read she was closed until 9/15. 

Thanks for clearing that up.


----------



## YoursTrulyRE

IDareT'sHair said:


> @YoursTrulyRE
> 
> Hmp I thought I read she was closed until 9/15.
> 
> Thanks for clearing that up.


 
IDareT'sHair....Yea I was disappointed too until...she said she is still processing orders for her regular customers!!! 

Working on my list now!


----------



## Eisani

IDareT'sHair my pkg according to Fed Ex has an estimayed delivery date of 9/8 . Hell I could go pick my pkg up before tomorrow. Ridiculous. 

My BONY cart is looking mighty strange. I have no sense at all.

Minty I want another pair of Frye boots this season. I need navy suede booties in my life too.


----------



## Minty

I have a love hate with navy, but they sound great!


----------



## divachyk

Minty said:


> I have a love hate with navy, but they sound great!


 
Why so Minty?


----------



## Minty

I wear a lot of black. Blue looks great on me, but not navy. Dark navy and black in my closet is too much - and then I'll change my mind, buy some pieces but never wear them. smh


----------



## Minty

why does my 1st grader have 2 book reports. Advanced program my shoe, they need to do this in the classroom. #summerassignments


----------



## divachyk

Minty - black and blue are my staples for work clothing. It's universal and goes with anything. Easy to mix and match; that's my kind of style. I enjoy colors during my off time as long as they are not blinding.


----------



## chebaby

chello everyone
so i went to whole foods today and got the kinky curly shampoo ive been waiting to try forever. i heard it strips the hair but i aint scurred lol. i got some banging deep conditioners so even if it does strip the hair i have the tools to put the moisture right back in.
i also purchased a bottle of AO GPB can never be too far away from that stuff.

ok seriously im done haulin. i cant take it no more i have way too much stuff.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Hey all today is 2 years since I BC'd. I'm not quite apl due to my setback last summer but I'm hoping I'll get there by the end of the year.


----------



## chebaby

congrats CHG!!!!


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Thanks Che


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *chello everyone i also purchased a bottle of AO GPB can never be too far away from that stuff.*
> 
> *ok seriously im done haulin. i cant take it no more i have way too much stuff.*


 
chebaby  Chello-Haulerrr' to the 10th Power  Yeah, Yeah, Yeah we heard that before.



curlyhersheygirl said:


> *Hey all today is 2 years since I BC'd. I'm not quite apl due to my setback last summer but I'm hoping I'll get there by the end of the year.*


curlyhersheygirl  Congrats Curly!  I hope you get there too.

Eisani  I read you also have the Afro Detangler.  What do you think of it?  I'm loving that stuff  Speaking of which....my back-up came today

I'm gettin' another bottle.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

So now I'm waiting on

Huetiful
AveYou
AveYou
AveYou
Marie Dean
Darcy's
Che-Veda chebaby


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Thanks T 
I know my hair a little better now so I should be able to get there by year end.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> So now I'm waiting on
> 
> Huetiful
> AveYou
> AveYou
> AveYou
> Marie Dean
> Darcy's
> Che-Veda chebaby



Did you receive your walgreens order?

 I got the walgreens order and I'm still waiting on 2 more Aveyou


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby Chello-Haulerrr' to the 10th Power *Yeah, Yeah, Yeah we heard that before*.
> 
> 
> @curlyhersheygirl Congrats Curly! I hope you get there too.
> 
> @Eisani I read you also have the Afro Detangler. What do you think of it? *I'm loving that stuff Speaking of which....my back-up came today*
> 
> I'm gettin' another bottle.


 dont be calling me out lol. i be trying lol.

you have the afro detangler? i didnt know you tried that. i had a bottle a long time ago and have no idea what i did with it. i assume i sold it but i dont remember selling stuff way back then.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> So now I'm waiting on
> 
> Huetiful
> AveYou
> AveYou
> AveYou
> Marie Dean
> Darcy's
> *Che-Veda* @chebaby


  i prefer che-j better


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *Did you receive your walgreens order?*
> 
> I got the walgreens order and I'm still waiting on 2 more Aveyou


 
curlyhersheygirl  Lawd Curly  That's why I need to stop 

I forgot all about that.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> dont be calling me out lol. i be trying lol.
> 
> *you have the afro detangler? i didnt know you tried that. i had a bottle* a long time ago and have no idea what i did with it. i assume i sold it but i dont remember selling stuff way back then.


 

@chebaby Where'd you get yours from? The one in the Black Bottle?

Look Here *Che-J* I called you straight out Che-J Imma be askin' for a refund or a discount or something 

_*although i forgot i bought it* lawd we don't need 2. _

_a BJ and now a Che-J.*_


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby Where'd you get yours from? The one in the Black Bottle?
> 
> *Look Here Che-J I called you straight out Che-J Imma be askin' for a refund or a discount or something *
> 
> _**although i forgot i bought it* lawd we don't need 2. *_
> 
> _a BJ and now a Che-J.*_


 i think it was grow afro hair long or something like that. mine came in a huge clear bottle i think it was a liter or something. and was $60

 you know im forgetful 
i can give you 3% off your next order of $50 or more lol.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> i think it was grow afro hair long or something like that. mine came in a huge clear bottle i think it was a liter or something. and was $60
> 
> you know im forgetful
> *i can give you 3% off your next order of $50 or more lol*.


 
chebaby  Did it smell Lemony-Herbally?  Do you member?  This is in a Black Bottle, 16 ounces for like $15.  It was marketed as a Detangler.

Girl, Yep.  You Just like the Rest of 'Em 3%  Ya'll kill me.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby Did it smell Lemony-Herbally? Do you member? This is in a Black Bottle, 16 ounces for like $15. It was marketed as a Detangler.
> 
> Girl, Yep. You Just like the Rest of 'Em 3% Ya'll kill me.


 i dont remember what it smelled like but i know it wasnt lemony lol. and i know the 16oz was $3o so this must be two different products.

imma look it up.


----------



## chebaby

http://growafrohairlong.com/

this the only afro detangler i can find. send me the website for the one you have.


----------



## Ltown

Hi ladies!  Been busy with that accounting that i don't get and won't dropped it, been up all night worry for something i ain't getting. I can get back to my yarn for a month.

I am dissappointed with claudie liquid protein conditioner, i believe the picture showed cream.  I know T said something earlier but i was puzzle if i had the same. I'm done with hair conditioners, i need medium thick  moisturizers only.


----------



## hannan

curlyhersheygirl Congrats!! 

 Get your monies, Che-J!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> http://growafrohairlong.com/
> 
> this the only afro detangler i can find. send me the website for the one you have.


 
chebaby

Nah....I got mine off ebay.  Coffee said it's from HennaSooq but I didn't see her name on any of it.  Lemme see if I can find it.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> curlyhersheygirl  Lawd Curly  That's why I need to stop
> 
> I forgot all about that.



I need to stop too. I really wanted some stuff from Claudie but I saw it mentioned earlier that the 15th isn't for sure so I guess BF it is 



hannan said:


> curlyhersheygirl Congrats!!
> 
> Get your monies, Che-J!


hannan Thanks


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ltown said:


> *I am dissappointed with claudie liquid protein conditioner, i believe the picture showed cream. I know T said something earlier but i was puzzle if i had the same. *I'm done with hair conditioners, i need medium thick moisturizers only.


 
Ltown  Have you tried it yet? 

I usually don't like Spray stuff like that, but I did like Komaza Protein Strengthner so maybe it's like that.  And Redken Anti-Snap is a Spray like that and everyone loves it.

Speaking of Protein Rx's, you never did say what you thought about Cathy Howse UBH?  It was the one I sent you in an HV Bottle (I think).


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby  Oh Here it is:


http://www.ebay.com/itm/Natural-Afr...563?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3cba23edc3


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Hmp.  Lemme get my other bottle before the Nipple-heads get on it.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby Oh Here it is:
> 
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Natural-Afr...563?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3cba23edc3


 oh yea thats something different. 
now since i looked at the other afro detangler you got me wanting to order it again lol. but i never hear people mentioning it.


----------



## chebaby

hannan said:


> @curlyhersheygirl Congrats!!
> 
> *Get your monies, Che-J!*


 you know how i do


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *you know how i do*


 
@hannan Lawd...Don't encourage her! 

She ain't sent out my order....@chebaby 

And talmbout a 3% Discount


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Yeah, I like that Detangler.  It really takes care of business and it feels good on my Scalp.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @hannan Lawd...Don't encourage her!
> 
> She ain't sent out my order....@chebaby
> 
> And talmbout a 3% Discount


 3% is the highest i can go. you know the price of tea in china is constantly going up so i cant afford much more of a discount than that


----------



## Brownie518

Hey fellow Junkies!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518  Hey There Ms. Brownie!

What You Buy Today?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> 3% is the highest i can go. *you know the price of tea in china is constantly going up* so i cant afford much more of a discount than that


 
@chebaby Now You Done Went Straight Up Che-laa on me (instead of Mala) You too much.


----------



## Ltown

IDareT'sHair said:


> Ltown  Have you tried it yet?
> 
> I usually don't like Spray stuff like that, but I did like Komaza Protein Strengthner so maybe it's like that.  And Redken Anti-Snap is a Spray like that and everyone loves it.
> 
> Speaking of Protein Rx's, you never did say what you thought about Cathy Howse UBH?  It was the one I sent you in an HV Bottle (I think).



IDareT'sHair, CH was good.

  I just got claudie yesterday so will try it soon.  The problem with this compare to the other liquids they are not rinse out and more leave it.  This is different.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Hmp. chebaby  You Betta Catch Up!  BJ is doin' her Thang....


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ltown said:


> @IDareT'sHair, CH was good.
> 
> I just got claudie yesterday so will try it soon. The problem with this compare to the other liquids they are not rinse out and more leave it. This is different.


 
@Ltown Komaza's Protein Strengthner is a Rinse-Out. It's a Spray Rinse Out. And so is their Honeycomb Rejuvenator.


----------



## Shay72

Hey everybody
I bought that Viviscal that Elle talked about in her you tube video. As I said before I feel like I am forveer growing back my edges. They do grow back. I just feel like I need something to keep them there. Strengthen from within. So I did it. I already have a before pic but I will do a before pic and then a pic after about a month. I will post them at the same time. I also need to see if I can just wear my hair out without any headbands. That's gonna be so hard for me . We'll see. Now ya'll know how I do so I will need a reminder to post pics. The visviscal has shipped but not here yet so I have not officially started yet.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby Now You Done Went Straight Up Che-laa on me (instead of Mala) You too much.


 im saying though, the price of err thang is going up so i think 3% is a pretty good deal. you wont find that no where else.


----------



## Ltown

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Ltown Komaza's Protein Strengthner is a Rinse-Out. It's a Spray Rinse Out. And so is their Honeycomb Rejuvenator.


IDareT'sHair, i didn't like komaza only had trial size.  Never used strong spray protein, always first and last.  I use infusion spray but its leave in.


----------



## Minty

that *&#(7237h3&#&# high blood pressure medicine has thinned my mu*$Y%*$ hair out! I'm so pissed right now. I thought I was being paranoid but it is shonuff thinned out in the top and on some parts of the sides.

I will be going to the derma and the internist stat tomorrow. I asked that ***** if it would pull my hair out and she assured me not. She better be lucky she's on vacay and I'm going to a different doc. or she'd she another side of Minty. 

I'm about to go drink a liter of Fo-Ti tea and put a Bhringraj pack on my scalp!


----------



## Minty

H*effa!


----------



## chebaby

Minty said:


> that *&#(7237h3&#&# high blood pressure medicine has thinned my mu*$Y%*$ hair out! I'm so pissed right now. I thought I was being paranoid but it is shonuff thinned out in the top and on some parts of the sides.
> 
> I will be going to the derma and the internist stat tomorrow. I asked that ***** if it would pull my hair out and she assured me not. She better be lucky she's on vacay and I'm going to a different doc. or she'd she another side of Minty.
> 
> I'm about to go drink a liter of Fo-Ti tea and put a Bhringraj pack on my scalp!


 wow im sorry to hear that
she should have told you that there was a chance it could thin out. she had to of known.


----------



## chebaby

i just checked my email and it says my kbb should be here tomorrow thats certainly different lol. and its coming by fedex.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Minty 

I'm also sorry to hear that Gurl.  I'm glad you're going to someone else.  

They may be able to provide something with less Side Effects.  

Stay on your Nioxin and the other things you're currently doing/taking and hopefully you'll be able to turn  it around.  Stay on your Vits, Growth Aides, Tea Rinses, etc....

Also, Pray over your Hair.  And Stay Positive.


----------



## robot.

My brother just came up two flights of stairs to ask me how to spell "ooh."   I refused to help.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@chebaby I may hafta' break the No Oil thing....when EndAll comes out. 

I don't know if it's an Oil or a Creme, all I know is I'm gettin' it

_*rides into the sunset on the back of the bandwagon*_


----------



## Minty

I've been fooling around parting my hair all day today like "I know my hair ain't thinning" Then I went and made some emergency appts. 

Thanks chebaby IDareT'sHair. Pray over my head, oh yes ma'am. I got a cup of tea in hand and pulling out scalp tinctures and vitamins. 

I'll be starting a detox diet tomorrow.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Minty said:


> *I've been fooling around parting my hair all day today* like "I know my hair ain't thinning" Then I went and made some emergency appts.
> 
> Thanks @chebaby @IDareT'sHair. Pray over my head, oh yes ma'am. I got a cup of tea in hand and pulling out scalp tinctures and vitamins.
> 
> I'll be starting a detox diet tomorrow.


 
Minty  Don't Be "Stressing" Over it.  That can have adverse effects on your growth as well.

You'll get it back on track in no time.


----------



## Minty

Naw T, I went and ordered me some henna and powders, you know to take my mind off it all. 

ummm when we starting this no buy? I say Monday next week. That way I can stock up on all things hair loss


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby I may hafta' break the No Oil thing....when EndAll comes out.
> 
> I don't know if it's an Oil or a Creme, all I know is I'm gettin' it
> 
> _*rides into the sunset on the back of the bandwagon*_


 i think its a butter/cream cause most people were using it for their ends but you know i understand about breaking the no buy. i almost purchase kccc today until i was like how many times am i gonna buy this stuff before i get it through my head that this stuff just does not work for me lol


Minty said:


> I've been fooling around parting my hair all day today like "I know my hair ain't thinning" Then I went and made some emergency appts.
> 
> Thanks @chebaby @IDareT'sHair. Pray over my head, oh yes ma'am. I got a cup of tea in hand and pulling out scalp tinctures and vitamins.
> 
> I'll be starting a detox diet tomorrow.


 is the detox to get the medicine out of your system? or do you just want to do a general detox?


----------



## Minty

just a nutrient detox. Greens, juices, veggies, water, veg soups/broths, high fiber & vitamins.


----------



## chebaby

Minty said:


> just a nutrient detox. Greens, juices, veggies, water, veg soups/broths, high fiber & vitamins.


 sounds good.


----------



## BrownBetty

Hi ladies!

I am having surgery in the next couple of weeks.  I don't know what to do with my hair.  I know my health is most important but I am dealing with that.  I am going to be down for 6 weeks and wont be able to wash it for at least 2 weeks.  I am going to get a touch up on saturday, at least that way someone can comb it for me.

Would I be a mess if I wear my scarf to surgery?
lol


----------



## Eisani

IDareT'sHair, yea I have the afro detangler Che mentioned. I've never seen the one on Ebay before. I'm mad at those pics though . Oh and as far as hair2Heaven is concerned, I got you!  I'm so giddy, I'm going to put away a nice lil piece of change to haul. Can't risk it disappearing for another 2 1/2 years.


----------



## redecouvert

just stopping by to say hello
curlyhershegirl: congrats on your length..yay

I still haven't tried  the afrodetangler...hmmm

Idaret's hair: oh yes..I am definitely going to try the plum oil. 
I just [email protected] to ask her what she has been making too..
and yes...instead of buying hair products, it's all about yarn..lol..
today was my last trip..until a sale...lol
once a pj, always a pj


----------



## Eisani

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby I may hafta' break the No Oil thing....when EndAll comes out.
> 
> I don't know if it's an Oil or a Creme, all I know is I'm gettin' it
> 
> _*rides into the sunset on the back of the bandwagon*_


She has both oils and what I call pomades. The consistency was like a whipped pomade or something...it was kind of different- not dense, yet...idk. LOL!


----------



## BrownBetty

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby *I may hafta' break the No Oil thing....when EndAll comes out. *
> 
> I don't know if it's an Oil or a Creme, all I know is I'm gettin' it
> 
> _*rides into the sunset on the back of the bandwagon*_



Please don't tease me.  I loved endall!!!! My hair was so moist and silky using it.  I bought my mom a jar she still is asking "that lady open her store back up?  I need some of that cream!"

Oh happy day!  I am getting jars!

Anyone use Hairone?  I have used Wen in the past but I am tired of paying for s/h.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair - I didn't buy anything today. Got 3 boxes in the mail, though...

I sure loved me some EndAll!!!


----------



## beautyaddict1913

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl @beautyaddict1913 Lawd Ya'll. Claudie don't open back up until the 15th. This is the 7th.
> 
> Then it's gone be: Let's wait to see if MTM is really Enso?


 
lmaaaaaoooo! I literally laughed myself to tears when I read this!!! 
I read the other post about the 15th and I thought we were just saying that she was closed from processing new orders not that the new site was having a grand opening....Im just saying - Lurk Long, Lurk Wrong lol  Im glad I know that I can go ahead and place my order but that did it for me! Couldnt wait to come in here and tell us we had misinformation lol

After my little rant, evening ladies! I worked out tonight and came home and co-washed with CJ Argan & Olive. I wore a wig today and still have my hair in twists. I will leave in CJ Smoothing lotion and Claudie's Garden Oil - debating on whether or not to go place my order for that now!

If I go ahead and get this Claudie's this will be my last hair purchase until Black Friday. Im only hauling clothes, going to stop hauling makeup too. I fell in love with Macy's all over again this week - Im bout to hit every Macy's in town for all the best deals lol. 

I think we should get one pass for this no-buy yall - and that pass should be specific - If XYZ Vendor has a sale, then I can use my pass - you only get one pass for one vendor one time for one order - what do yall think? Helps us practice self-control - shopping diets are too hard, we need to do a shopping lifestyle change 

I just wrote yall a book, sowwy


----------



## Eisani

beautyaddict1913. G'nite yall.


----------



## Ltown

Minty said:


> just a nutrient detox. Greens, juices, veggies, water, veg soups/broths, high fiber & vitamins.



Minty, i have done this good timing i too need to detoxs and get lighter.


----------



## Ltown

Minty said:


> that *&#(7237h3&#&# high blood pressure medicine has thinned my mu*$Y%*$ hair out! I'm so pissed right now. I thought I was being paranoid but it is shonuff thinned out in the top and on some parts of the sides.
> 
> I will be going to the derma and the internist stat tomorrow. I asked that ***** if it would pull my hair out and she assured me not. She better be lucky she's on vacay and I'm going to a different doc. or she'd she another side of Minty.
> 
> I'm about to go drink a liter of Fo-Ti tea and put a Bhringraj pack on my scalp!


Minty, oh i'm sorry to hear this, you will recover and we are here for support.


----------



## 13StepsAhead

Hey Divas  have a great day!


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

redecouvert Thanks. Do y'all knit or crochet? I crochet and I just started leaning to knit.

Minty I'm so sorry to hear that. I know you will get your hair back on track.

13StepsAhead Hey sis have a blessed day.


----------



## hannan

Minty Sorry to heat that. Your hair will be back to normal before you know it. 

You too, 13StepsAhead! 

Today is an impromptu wash day. I think I'll wash with deity plant shampoo, dc with claudie deep conditioner, and use pura body to put it in 4 large braids.


----------



## hannan

I love the way Claudie's dc goes in but I wish her labels were waterproof . Pearberry smells good.


----------



## robot.

I have three packages coming today! Mail is always so exciting! 

Weave countdown: four days!


----------



## natura87

On break at work. I'm pooped. I need to wash my hair tonight.


----------



## 13StepsAhead

Hey Ladies I was offered the position and will moving to Geneva at the end of the year   Now this gives me a reason to "stock-up"


----------



## divachyk

Congrats 13StepsAhead.


----------



## mkd

Congratulations 13StepsAhead, awesome news!


----------



## Eisani

Me too robot. I may have to take an extended lunch to take my packages in the house becaise of the rain 

What yall doin?


----------



## Ese88

Congratulations 13StepsAhead! That is wonderful news. I know you must be sooo excited


----------



## Eisani

13StepsAhead congratulations!! When should I buy my ticket?


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

13StepsAhead Congrats that's wonderful and very exciting news


----------



## Seamonster

13StepsAhead congrats


----------



## YoursTrulyRE

13StepsAhead....Congratulations!!


----------



## myhair84

13StepsAhead said:


> Hey Ladies I was offered the position and will moving to Geneva at the end of the year   Now this gives me a reason to "stock-up"



Congrats! 

Sent from my HTC Glacier using HTC Glacier


----------



## hannan

13StepsAhead CONGRATS!!


----------



## chebaby

congrats 13!!!!! thats wonderful news.

so im having a bad hair day. and its all because of that darn kinky curly shampoo. i wouldnt say it sucks but its not for my hair. it didnt really strip my hair but it feels like all the other castile soaps and shampoo bars. it left a yucky film on my hair and my hair just feels gross lol. i mean its soft now that i used direct leave in(used it all up) but i still need to do a deep cleaning and then steam.
so right now im in a low puff which is actually cute. so technically i guess im not having such a bad hair day lmao.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

13StepsAhead  Where's Geneva?  As in Switzerland?  

chebaby Your Post (about your 'bad hair day') made me crack up at work.  Leave it to Che-J to come up with some funny stuff.

The last AveYou order I bought came and the 1st 2 are still out there. erplexed Interesting.  

My Darcy's Shipped.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Oh Yeah, my Hydratherma Naturals Lotions Came today!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby  How is the CJ Coco-Lite?  I was looking at that?


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby How is the CJ Coco-Lite? I was looking at that?


 i like it. its a light lotion. like a thicker version of smoothing lotion. it has some slip too. when i used it i did so alone and my hair stayed soft all day.


----------



## Keshieshimmer

FYI Target.com has a $1 off coupon for shea moisture.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @13StepsAhead Where's Geneva? As in Switzerland?
> 
> @chebaby *Your Post (about your 'bad hair day') made me crack up at work. Leave it to Che-J to come up with some funny stuff.*
> 
> The last AveYou order I bought came and the 1st 2 are still out there. erplexed Interesting.
> 
> My Darcy's Shipped.


  my thoughts were all over the place lol. i couldnt figure out if i had a bad hair day or not

thats weird about your order are the first two lost in translation or something lol.


----------



## mkd

IDareT'sHair, I have a half bottle of cj cccl that you can have if you want to try it out.

Thanks for the sapote!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

mkd said:


> @IDareT'sHair, I have *a half bottle of cj cccl* that you can have if you want to try it out.
> 
> Thanks for the sapote!


 
mkd  This is in a Blue Jar.  Not the Bottle?  Have you tried that one?


----------



## mkd

T, I thought you meant the coco curl cream light.  It's in a regular bottle.  I haven't tried the one you are talking about.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

beautyaddict1913 said:


> lmaaaaaoooo! I literally laughed myself to tears when I read this!!!
> *I read the other post about the 15th and I thought we were just saying that she was closed from processing new orders not that the new site was having a grand opening....Im just saying - Lurk Long, Lurk Wrong lol  Im glad I know that I can go ahead and place my order but that did it for me! Couldnt wait to come in here and tell us we had misinformation lol. *
> 
> *I think we should get one pass for this no-buy yall - and that pass should be specific - If XYZ Vendor has a sale, then I can use my pass - you only get one pass for one vendor one time for one order - what do yall think?* Helps us practice self-control - shopping diets are too hard, we need to do a shopping lifestyle change  I just wrote yall a book, sowwy


@beautyaddict1913

Gurl...Who You Tellin'. I got Claudie's Digits on Speed-Dial. I wasn't thinkin' 'bout that foolishness......  I know what the Deal Is.

Like Your Strategy on this No-Buy. So are you starting it up?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *my thoughts were all over the place lol. i couldnt figure out if i had a bad hair day or not*
> 
> thats weird about your order are the first two lost in translation or something lol.


 
chebaby  Gurl...I was at my Desk Like:     I was having an Ltown Moment

Anyway:  My Boxes are Sitting here supposedly at the Post Office.



mkd said:


> *T, I thought you meant the coco curl cream light. It's in a regular bottle. I haven't tried the one you are talking about.*


 
mkd  Lawd...I thought that was the one I was Talmbout.  CCCLite? 

But this is in a Jar, the Leave-In I guess?

Marsha's is hangin' down to the Ankle-Bones Now.


----------



## mkd

T,  they may have changed the packaging.  It was in a bottle when I bought it last year.  Let me know.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@mkd You Talmbout This:


http://www.curlmart.com/store/curl-junkie-coffee-coco-curl-creme-lite.html


I'm Talmbout This:

http://www.curlmart.com/store/curl-junkie-coffee-coco-curl-creme.html

ETA:  I guess that one ain't "Lite"


----------



## chebaby

oh so wait, you are talking about the one in the jar? i dont have that one. but its a styler and i heard it had more hold than the honey butta and makes some peoples hair crunchy. i want to try it anyway.

i was talking about the cccclite which like mkd said is in a bottle and is more of a lotion while the one in the jar is a cream and looks like a white version of the honey butta.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@mkd After I read the Reviews on it, I decided it is not what I'm looking for. 

It seems like it's more of a Gel/Styler and I read some folks saying it left white flakes in their hair.

I thought it would be more of a Creme. I'm glad I read the Reviews before I decided to purchase.

@chebaby Thanks Che! I just read your post. 

Nah...I'm not interested in that. And you can't get it either = Gel.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @beautyaddict1913
> 
> Gurl...Who You Tellin'. *I got Claudie's Digits on Speed-Dial*. I wasn't thinkin' 'bout that foolishness...... I know what the Deal Is.
> 
> Like Your Strategy on this No-Buy. So are you starting it up?


 i like the way you think lmao.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *i was talking about the cccclite which like mkd said is in a bottle and is more of a lotion* while the one in the jar is a cream and looks like a white version of the honey butta.


 
chebaby  This would be more like what I would want.  Definitely not a Gel.erplexed  

I ain't buying no more CJ right now.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @mkd After I read the Reviews on it, I decided it is not what I'm looking for.
> 
> It seems like it's more of a Gel/Styler and I read some folks saying it left white flakes in there hair.
> 
> I thought it would be more of a Creme. I'm glad I read the Reviews before I decided to purchase.
> 
> @chebaby Thanks Che! I just read your post.
> 
> Nah...I'm not interested in that.* And you can't get it either = Gel.[/*QUOTE]
> see you just being mean now i feel like i need that in my life lol.
> 
> tell us how you like it once you use it.
> 
> i hope my kbb will be left on my porch. fedex better leave my sH!t man.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *see you just being mean now i feel like i need that in my life lol.*
> 
> *tell us how you like it once you use it.*
> 
> *i hope my kbb will be left on my porch. fedex better leave my sH!t man*.


 
@chebaby No...YOU Tell ME how YOU like it when you get it in 2012...

Simma' down. You gettin' all Hyper over some Kern dem.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518  Did you get that thang from BJ?


----------



## Brownie518

Hey, ladies. So, it rained til water got in the house again. Thank goodness it was nowhere near as bad as Irene. We were stressed out, though. 

Anyway, I used up a CoCasta, a JBCO, and MHC Afrikoko Silky Lotion.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> Brownie518  Did you get that thang from BJ?



Nope....erplexed


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> Nope....erplexed


 
Brownie518

Imma e-mail it to you.  Now.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> Brownie518
> 
> Imma e-mail it to you.  Now.



Thanks, girl! 

How'd you know I was on? You posted before me!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518 I'm waiting on 2 Hairitage Hydrations. I don't know what made me try that Monoi Clouds. 

I hope its not too Floral/Gardenia.erplexed

Lemme email her now and tell her not to make it too Floral.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair - I thought you said you didn't want that one? All I can say is, the Avocado and Mango Tango are the mutha****in business!!!!  

I think next week on wash day, I'll warm up the Horsetail butter again and massage some in.  That was nice.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> @IDareT'sHair -* I thought you said you didn't want that one?* All I can say is, the Avocado and Mango Tango *are the mutha****in business!!!!*
> 
> I think next week on wash day, I'll warm up the Horsetail butter again and massage some in.  That was nice.


 
Brownie518  I did.erplexed..... 

I just emailed her and told her to go easy on the Floral Notes.  Other than that, the rest of it sounds 

Hush Yo' Mouf.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby *No...YOU Tell ME how YOU like it when you get it in 2012...*
> 
> *Simma' down. You gettin' all Hyper over some Kern dem.*


 dang 2012 seems so far away

girl when im mad at kern im MAD but when im stanning for kern i stan even harded lmao. i want my kbb now


Brownie518 said:


> @IDareT'sHair - *I thought you said you didn't want that one? *All I can say is, the Avocado and Mango Tango are the mutha****in business!!!!
> 
> I think next week on wash day, I'll warm up the Horsetail butter again and massage some in.  That was nice.


really brownie, really?? you gonna act like you dont know T?


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> Brownie518  I did.erplexed.....
> 
> I just emailed her and told her to go easy on the Floral Notes.  Other than that, the rest of it sounds
> 
> *Hush Yo' Mouf*.




Sorry...

So that note says 'Prize Drawings' in the subject. So after we all sent in our emails for being long time custies, they did a drawing???


----------



## Charz

IM under the steamer. I used up kccc, kbb hair milk and kbb lucious hair mask. Not repurchasing cuz the ain't my staple lines.


----------



## Brownie518

chebaby said:


> dang 2012 seems so far away
> 
> girl when im mad at kern im MAD but when im stanning for kern i stan even harded lmao. i want my kbb now
> *
> really brownie, really?? you gonna act like you dont know T*?



chebaby

I know!!  Don't know what I was thinking!!! Shoulda know better...Pffft.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> Sorry...
> 
> So that note says 'Prize Drawings' in the subject. So after we all sent in our emails for being long time custies, they did a drawing???


 
Brownie518  No, did you click on the Attachment and see all that other stuff?  Free Shipping, 20% etc.....Click on that Attachment.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> Brownie518  No, did you click on the Attachment and see all that other stuff?  Free Shipping, 20% etc.....Click on that Attachment.



I did. I meant how did they come up with who to send it to? I remember they sent out an email saying to let them know if you were a long time customer, which I did. 

And yes, I saw...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *dang 2012 seems so far away*
> 
> *girl when im mad at kern im MAD but when im stanning for kern i stan even harded lmao. i want my kbb now*
> 
> *really brownie, really?? you gonna act like you dont know T?*


 
chebaby  It's just around the corner.  I see.  Kern gettin' ready to pull you back in with that Cranberry Oil.

Stop Playin' Ya'll know how I do.  It bet not Stank either. 



Brownie518 said:


> @chebaby
> 
> I know!!  Don't know what I was thinking!!! Shoulda know better...Pffft.


 
Brownie518  I emailed her and told her to go easy on the Gardenia.  I should see if my discount is still werkin'


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *I did. I meant how did they come up with who to send it to?* I remember they sent out an email saying to let them know if you were a long time customer, which I did.
> 
> And yes, I saw...


 
Brownie518  I don't know.  You know I can bug the Debil outta these e-Vendors  

j/k


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> Brownie518  I don't know.  You know I can bug the Debil outta these e-Vendors
> 
> j/k




IDareT'sHair - girl, you ain't kiddin'...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> @IDareT'sHair -* girl, you ain't kiddin'...*


 
Brownie518 erplexed  Why Ya'll on me Tonight  You and chebaby aka Che-J

You right tho'.  I will bug them into the ground.......


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I think Tomorrow or Saturday I will Steam with Marie Dean's Seaweed & Rice DC'er from the 2 ounce Sample Jar I got. 

Should use it up in one Steamin' Session.  Ordered an 8 ounce Jar during her Labor Day Sale.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518 erplexed Why Ya'll on me Tonight You and @chebaby aka Che-J
> 
> You right tho'. I will bug them into the ground.......


 
oh yea i mailed your package today


----------



## Ltown

Congratulations 13StepsAhead, now that name fits right now!


----------



## Ltown

IdareT'Hair, I got my package today thank you. 

I got punked into staying in the accounting class, instructor said this is his first time teaching this and he can't fail anyone or give lower than a C so I'm back to home work. 
I cowash yesterday with HV moisture 24/7.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *oh yea i mailed your package today*


 
chebaby  You and BJ Gurl.....  I still STANS for boff of ya'll

*slow selves*....... 

Yo' next sale I get a 3% discount.  Don't forget.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ltown  I'm glad your stuff came. 

You can get an "A" out of that class!  Since he talked you into stayin' he betta' come up offa' dat A


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Minty I've been thinking about this: 

If you're not doing it already, I really think you should incorporate Black Tea Rinses into your Regi.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby You and BJ Gurl..... I still STANS for boff of ya'll
> 
> *slow selves*.......
> 
> *Yo' next sale I get a 3% discount. Don't forget*.


 did you read the fine print


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *did you read the fine print*


 
@chebaby Okay... CKern n'dem I shoulda' known there was a catch.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby Okay... CKern n'dem I shoulda' known there was a catch.


  lmao. 

you know im just gonna end up sending you that kern oil right? you know i barely even use oil. except if im pre pooing.


----------



## redecouvert

just popping in quickly to say hello
curlyhersheygirl: I do knit and crochet. My foundation is crochet though...for the past 18 years..then knitting for the past 15years..on and off ..lots of off periods..
13StepsAhead:yay!!!! congratulations!!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

redecouvert  Red I know that Yarn Stash is Ig'nant!  

Ya'll need to be crocheting like Missoni~


----------



## Eisani

I just decided to buy one of everything except Shea What Deux from Silk Dreams. I've always liked Supergirl and her products look yummy. Reasonably priced and shipping aint crazy. I'll order in the morning.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Eisani said:


> *I just decided to buy one of everything except Shea What Deux from Silk Dreams.* I've always liked Supergirl and her products look yummy. Reasonably priced and shipping aint crazy. I'll order in the morning.


 
Eisani  Keep us posted.  So, you're not waiting for a Sale uh?  I missed the 25%, so I'll wait.


----------



## Eisani

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Eisani  Keep us posted.  So, you're not waiting for a Sale uh?  I missed the 25%, so I'll wait.


IDareT'sHair Meh, I'm not going to wait. Her stuff is already pretty cheap. This way if I like it, I can haul whenever she has a sale. Wait, when is the "No-buy til black Fri" supposed to start??


----------



## Minty

Monday. 

Doing an overnight pumpkin oil scalp treatment and will co-wash tomorrow and do a black tea/Fo-Ti rinse. Thanks IDareT'sHair 

I decided against taking on any new medicine from the dr. I will deal with this as I know how...herbals, supplementation and diet. (ie. the hard way) 

Got my Julep nail polish in the mail today.


----------



## beautyaddict1913

IDareT'sHair said:


> @beautyaddict1913
> 
> Gurl...Who You Tellin'. I got Claudie's Digits on Speed-Dial. I wasn't thinkin' 'bout that foolishness...... I know what the Deal Is.
> 
> Like Your Strategy on this No-Buy. So are you starting it up?


 
IDareT'sHair yup I dont mind starting it! Are we going to just keep it in this thread or do we need a seperate thread? Yall wanna start Monday?

Evening ladies! Just co-washed with CJ Argan & Olive and sealed with Claudie's Garden Oil...my hair has been doing great...been wearing twists under my wig and when I go to the gym I just take the wig off and wear the twists in the ponytail with a Goody Flexi Clip....I am super in love with the CJ Argan - I wish I bought more than 2 bottles - but Im about to get serious on the no-buy so oh well! I have a gallon of Hairveda to use up! Talk to yall in the morning!


----------



## 13StepsAhead

Ese88 said:


> Congratulations @13StepsAhead! That is wonderful news. I know you must be sooo excited


Thanks! @Ese88 I'm very excited, it is sucha wonderful oppurtunity.



Eisani said:


> @13StepsAhead congratulations!! When should I buy my ticket?


 
@Eisani Thanks girl! you're more than welcome to visit I'll be settled in by January 



curlyhersheygirl said:


> @13StepsAhead Congrats that's wonderful and very exciting news


Thanks! @curlyhersheygirl 



Seamonster said:


> @13StepsAhead congrats


Thanks! @Seamonster



YoursTrulyRE said:


> @13StepsAhead....Congratulations!!


 
Thanks! @YoursTrulyRE



myhair84 said:


> Congrats!
> 
> Sent from my HTC Glacier using HTC Glacier


 
Thanks! @myhair84



hannan said:


> @13StepsAhead CONGRATS!!


 
Thanks! @hannan 



chebaby said:


> congrats 13!!!!! thats wonderful news.
> 
> so im having a bad hair day. and its all because of that darn kinky curly shampoo. i wouldnt say it sucks but its not for my hair. it didnt really strip my hair but it feels like all the other castile soaps and shampoo bars. it left a yucky film on my hair and my hair just feels gross lol. i mean its soft now that i used direct leave in(used it all up) but i still need to do a deep cleaning and then steam.
> so right now im in a low puff which is actually cute. so technically i guess im not having such a bad hair day lmao.


 
Thanks! @chebaby



IDareT'sHair said:


> @13StepsAhead *Where's Geneva? As in Switzerland?*
> 
> @chebaby Your Post (about your 'bad hair day') made me crack up at work. Leave it to Che-J to come up with some funny stuff.
> 
> The last AveYou order I bought came and the 1st 2 are still out there. erplexed Interesting.
> 
> My Darcy's Shipped.


 
@IDareT'sHair yup Switzerland. I'll be living there for 6mths, then possibly Dubai for 6mths and anoter part of the world 6mths after. After the 18mth rotation I will be back in the U.S.



redecouvert said:


> just popping in quickly to say hello
> @curlyhersheygirl: I do knit and crochet. My foundation is crochet though...for the past 18 years..then knitting for the past 15years..on and off ..lots of off periods..
> @13StepsAhead:yay!!!! congratulations!!!


 
Thanks! redecouvert


----------



## 13StepsAhead

Ltown said:


> Congratulations @13StepsAhead, *now that name fits right now*!


 
Thanks Ltown


----------



## Minty

Hautelook has Macadamia Hair products on sale right now.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

13StepsAhead  Lawd 13!  What will you be doing?


----------



## 13StepsAhead

@IDareT'sHair I will be working as an international HR Management Trainee and once I return to the U.S. I will be responsible for a particular region.


----------



## Charz

Congrats 13StepsAhead that is a fantastic opportunity!


----------



## 13StepsAhead

Charz Thanks!


----------



## divachyk

13StepsAhead said:


> @IDareT'sHair I will be working as an international HR Management Trainee and once I return to the U.S. I will be responsible for a particular region.



Sounds exciting. Best of luck. 

Sent from my DROIDX


----------



## Eisani

Hey ladies!! In the salon getting a mani/pedi- I decided I needed another 3 day weekend. Breakfast with a friend earlier and shopping afterward . Pamper days are essential!


----------



## Minty

That is awesome 13! So happy for you.


----------



## bronzebomb

@13StepsAhead Switzerland is Beautiful. I spent a summer in Europe with a friend; we were in Leysin, Switzerland for awhile.

Congrats!


----------



## mkd

The aveyou deal has been extended again.  I was debating getting another one and saw that the sale was still on for 9 more days.


----------



## Seamonster

mkd what aveyou sale has been extended?


----------



## mkd

Seamonster said:


> @mkd what aveyou sale has been extended?


 I am sorry, I probably misstated that.  I was talking about the KGB deal, like the groupon


----------



## Eisani

..........


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

mkd said:


> The aveyou deal has been extended again.  I was debating getting another one and saw that the sale was still on for 9 more days.



WOW it must be a big hit. *_off to get 2 more_


----------



## Charz

I'm not renewing my subscription in December and I plan on going out with a bang. I'll miss this thread though


----------



## Charz

So if you see any questionable posts elsewere


----------



## chebaby

hey ladies.
13, your job sounds great.

so im wearing a second day puff right now and i love it. it is super soft which im surprised about because i used direct leave in alone but the moisture has lasted.
my kbb came today everything smells amazing(cranberry cocktail) and the oil is extra light. 

tomorrow im going to six flags so ill probably co wash and do a low puff with kbb nectar and oil and slick back with dm dcc.


----------



## Ese88

13StepsAhead, that is such a wonderful opportunity. I have been wanting to get into HR, specialising in employment law. You're so lucky. I hope you enjoy seeing the world. God has really blessed you


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Charz said:


> *I'm not renewing my subscription in December *and I plan on going out with a bang. I'll miss this thread though


 
Charz  This made me very, very Sad.  You were one of my 1st Hair Friends when I joined.

Please re-consider?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Hey Divas!

Both my AveYous came and my Huetiful Deep Conditioner. 

Thanks mkd for letting us know about KGB.  I think I may get another one (or two). 

I want a couple more CJ Argan & Olive's.

I thought I had gotten 2, but I only got 1.

I got:

2 Moisture Rehab's
2 Smoothing Lotions
2 Daily Fix Cleansing Conditioner
1 Argan & Olive
1 Banana & Hibiscus

These are in addition to what I already had on Hand.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

beautyaddict1913  Yeah, we should contain it in this Thread.  If everyone agrees to the Rules we can start whenever.

I gotta tell you tho', I'm getting some EndAll whenever.  Also, I am not suppose to be buying any Oils until 2012.  But I will be breaking that chebaby for EndAll. (I hope you don't mind).


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @beautyaddict1913 Yeah, we should contain it in this Thread. If everyone agrees to the Rules we can start whenever.
> 
> I gotta tell you tho', I'm getting some EndAll whenever. Also, I am not suppose to be buying any Oils until 2012. But I will be breaking that @chebaby for EndAll. (*I hope you don't mind*).


 you know i dont mind lol. 
im down for the challenge.

on another note im thinking about making kbb a staple again i just cant quit her


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *on another note im thinking about making kbb a staple again i just cant quit her*


 
@chebaby She Got You All Messed Up in Da' Head (no pun intended)



OT: I think I may get just 1 more KGB 

Hmp. @mkd Gee thanks alot


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby *She Got You All Messed Up in Da' Head (no pun intended)*
> 
> 
> 
> OT: I think I may get just 1 more KGB
> 
> Hmp. @mkd Gee thanks alot


 lol she really does. when i smelled that cranberry and saw how light the oil was i was like oh yea this here is a staple lol.

dont be bleming mkd for that kgb


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> lol she really does. when i smelled that cranberry and saw how light the oil was i was like oh yea this here is a staple lol.
> 
> *dont be bleming mkd for that kgb *


 
chebaby  Nah...I decided not to get it. 

Kern dem finna get all Yo' :dollar:....


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby *Nah...I decided not to get it*.
> 
> *Kern dem finna get all Yo'* :dollar:....


 its a never ending cycle(to both bolded) lol. you have nine days so you will get it before then lol.
and i will ended up going on another kern strike and then staple it again its just they way the world works lol.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> its a never ending cycle(to both bolded) lol. *you have nine days so you will get it before then lol.*
> *and i will ended up going on another kern strike and then staple it again its just they way the world works lol*.


 
@chebaby Yeah Girl. You Right. 

Hmp.  I'm glad >>Game Know Game<<...


----------



## Brownie518

13StepsAhead said:


> @IDareT'sHair I will be working as an international HR Management Trainee and once I return to the U.S. I will be responsible for a particular region.




 13StepsAhead - This is fantastic!!!!!!!


----------



## Brownie518

Charz said:


> I'm not renewing my subscription in December and *I plan on going out with a bang.* I'll miss this thread though



Charz - say it ain't so!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 


Bolded - Uh oh!!!


----------



## Ltown

Charz said:


> I'm not renewing my subscription in December and I plan on going out with a bang. I'll miss this thread though




Charz, no you are not leaving you can't leave  just take a break and lurk.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

IDareT'sHair said:


> I got:
> 
> *2 Moisture Rehab's*
> *2 Smoothing Lotions*
> *2 Daily Fix Cleansing Conditioner*
> *1 Argan & Olive*
> *1 Banana & Hibiscus*
> 
> These are in addition to what I already had on Hand.


 
ETA: 1 Strengthening Conditioner  I forgot about that.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ltown said:


> @Charz, no you are not leaving you can't leave just take a break and lurk.


 
Charz  I Agree.

Thanks Ltown


----------



## Brownie518

mkd said:


> The aveyou deal has been extended again.  I was debating getting another one and saw that the sale was still on for 9 more days.



Wow, they extended it again? Folks must be tearing those things up.  I see all ya'll getting a LOT more than $50 worth, too. I still haven't used mine.  

What are the rules gonna be for the No Buy? BF seems soooo far off.....erplexed


----------



## chebaby

each time i get a kgb or groupon i try to go only $3 over including that $1 shipping so i dont pay too much lol.
i doubt ill get another one. i have too much curl junkie as it is i know thats crazy talk lol.


----------



## Brownie518

chebaby said:


> each time i get a kgb or groupon i try to go only $3 over including that $1 shipping so i dont pay too much lol.
> i doubt ill get another one. i have too much curl junkie as it is i know thats crazy talk lol.




I went to the site last week just to see how what I might get with mine...Well, my cart was at 87 before the kgb and I was still browsing...


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Charz I'm really sad; I hope you reconsider.


----------



## Ltown

I have no orders coming in but i'm going to order samples of qhemet to see if it can replace Enso.  I had some in the past, but don't recall like/dislike or texture.  I did like detangling ghee, cleanser was too strong for me.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

beautyaddict1913 said:


> *I think we should get one pass for this no-buy yall - and that pass should be specific - If XYZ Vendor has a sale, then I can use my pass - you only get one pass for one vendor one time for one order - what do yall think? Helps us practice self-control - *


 
Brownie518  I like this.  What beautyaddict1913 came up with.

I already know Before BF I'm getting some EndAll.  So, that might be my 1 thing.

If ANYONE else has some other suggestions to add to it, let us know.   curlyhersheygirl hannan Minty etc........


----------



## Ltown

Wow qhem too $$$for my pockets even if i like it $12-16 for 8oz


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *each time i get a kgb or groupon i try to go only $3 over including that $1 shipping so i dont pay too much lol.*
> i doubt ill get another one. i have too much curl junkie as it is i know thats crazy talk lol.


 
chebaby

My Order Tonight was $6.25  Normally I try to keep it under that.  

My last 2 were 30 cents a piece.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ltown said:


> Wow qhem too $$$for my pockets even if i like it $12-16 for 8oz


 
@Ltown I feel really bad for you L. What did you like from Enso that they had/have. (Maybe I have it)

I might be able to send you some things, if I have them?

And....I'm not entirely sure I won't order from them again.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair - what beautyaddict1913 said sounds good. I'm getting some EndAll also. Idgaf if I'm on a slow buy, no buy or what. I looooooooved that stuff!!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> @IDareT'sHair - what @beautyaddict1913 said sounds good. I'm getting some EndAll also. Idgaf if I'm on a slow buy, no buy or what. I looooooooved that stuff!!!


 
Brownie518  Imma start calling you Ms. Potty Mouf.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> My Order Tonight was $6.25 Normally I try to keep it under that.
> 
> My last 2 were 30 cents a piece.


 girl now you have me looking at aveyou


----------



## mkd

Brownie518 said:


> I went to the site last week just to see how what I might get with mine...Well, my cart was at 87 before the kgb and I was still browsing...



Sounds like you need another one ms b


----------



## mkd

I wonder if I can wash and go in the winter.  It's just so easy.  I am ready for my hair to grow back now.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> Brownie518  Imma start calling you Ms. Potty Mouf.



Yeah, thats what they call me. Should change my screen name...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

mkd said:


> *Sounds like you need another one ms b*


 
@Brownie518 Uh Oh....Check out @mkd Pushin'   

mk = oke:


----------



## Brownie518

mkd said:


> Sounds like you need another one ms b



mkd -  I know, right!! I was thinking that, too. And then I said, Hmph, I should be saying I need to take some stuff out my cart, not looking for ways to get more stuff!


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518 Uh Oh....Check out @mkd Pushin'
> 
> mk = oke:



 You see that, T!!! 

Shoot, if we're doing a no buy til BF, I have to make sure I have all my die hards on hand. I need an Aphogee Green Tea & Keratin spray, for sure. I have everything else (and then some). Damn, 3 months is a long time.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> You see that, T!!!
> 
> Shoot, if we're doing a no buy til BF, I have to make sure I have all my die hards on hand. I need an Aphogee Green Tea & Keratin spray, for sure. I have everything else (and then some). *Damn, 3 months is a long time.*


 
Brownie518  *cough* Okay Ms. Potty.  Yeah, it is.  

But It'll be good, because I'm not sure what I want/need for BF.  It will give me time to sort out thangs in my Mind.  After I gets my EndAll. 

(Ain't never tried it but wants it bad)

Oh B, I forgot to tell you, Imma give the Creamy Horsetail another try.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> Brownie518  *cough* Okay Ms. Potty.  Yeah, it is.
> 
> But It'll be good, because I'm not sure what I want/need for BF.  It will give me time to sort out thangs in my Mind.  After I gets my EndAll.
> 
> (Ain't never tried it but wants it bad)
> 
> Oh B, I forgot to tell you, *Imma give the Creamy Horsetail another try.*




IDareT'sHair - good, you should. Thats some good stuff!  I like everything I've gotten from Hairitage Hydration so far. 

If we go til BF, I will definitely go buck on Jasmine's and Claudie's.  If Claudie opens back up before BF, I'll be getting some.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> @IDareT'sHair - good, you should. Thats some good stuff!  I like everything I've gotten from Hairitage Hydration so far.
> 
> If we go til BF, *I will definitely go buck on Jasmine's and Claudie's.*  If Claudie opens back up before BF, I'll be getting some.


 

Brownie518  Buck-Wild Ya'll...... 

I done went straight up Buck on CJ/KGB/Groupon whoever it is.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> Brownie518*  Buck-Wild Ya'll*......
> 
> I done went straight up Buck on CJ/KGB/Groupon whoever it is.




That's right! I go through an 8oz jar of Avocado & Silk in about 3 uses, maybe 4. On the 4th, I usually have to add something else to make up. 

SO and I were talking last night and he was like 'Umm, you've really been spending a lot lately..."  And he is not lying! I've been buying bags, clothes, sunglasses, makeup, ebooks, jewelry, just everything.  Its just been terrible.


----------



## Brownie518

I'm gonna go do my hair now...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Hmp.  I had that b.a.s.k. Beauty Stuff (Esty) in my Cart, but just couldn't hit PayNah.

I still think it's pricey for something we don't have/see a lot of Reviews on.erplexed


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> That's right! I go through an 8oz jar of Avocado & Silk in about 3 uses, maybe 4. On the 4th, I usually have to add something else to make up.
> 
> SO and I were talking last night and he was like *'Umm, you've really been spending a lot lately..."*  And he is not lying! I've been buying bags, clothes, sunglasses, makeup, ebooks, jewelry, just everything.  Its just been terrible.


 

Brownie518  So have I Girl.  Yeah...I can usually get Fo' outta an 8 ounce Jar of Jasmine. 

So, I guess I use about 2 ounces per DC Session, that's why I know Imma kill that little 2 ounce Jar of Marie Dean Seaweed & Rice tomorrow.

I hope I like it, cause I ordered an 8 ounce Jar Labor Day.erplexed


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair I'm fine with one pass. I did a little shopping today  to ensure I'm good. I think for BF I'll be getting SSI , Claudie & Jasmine if the sales are good otherwise I will pass on hair stuff completely. I have enough CJ to moisturize, condition and style a small nation.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> @IDareT'sHair *I'm fine with one pass.* I did a little shopping today  to ensure I'm good. I think for BF I'll be getting SSI , Claudie & Jasmine if the sales are good otherwise I will pass on hair stuff completely. I have enough CJ to moisturize, condition and style a small nation.


 
curlyhersheygirl  I thought she said 1 pass for 1 vendor for 1 order?  Right?

Yeah, I picked up another CJ Argan & Olive another Strengthening and a Intense Fix (Reconstructor).

I probably won't get much else, other than that EndAll stuff.  

My SM (Walgreens) Shipped and my Darcy's and my Hairitage Hydrations

Not sure what I'll get BF.  May only be a Spectator (at the rate I'm going).


----------



## hannan

IDareT'sHair said:


> curlyhersheygirl * I thought she said 1 pass for 1 vendor for 1 order?  Right?*
> 
> Yeah, I picked up another CJ Argan & Olive another Strengthening and a Intense Fix (Reconstructor).
> 
> I probably won't get much else, other than that EndAll stuff.
> 
> My SM (Walgreens) Shipped and my Darcy's and my Hairitage Hydrations
> 
> Not sure what I'll get BF.  May only be a Spectator (at the rate I'm going).



 I'm good with that. I think I'll break for EndAll and I'll be done.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

If Ya'll get a chance and they have a decent Sale, I'd like to recommend Marie Dean Products.  

I think I'm in Love or at the very least...strong like.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

hannan said:


> *I'm good with that. I think I'll break for EndAll and I'll be done.*


 
hannan  Lawd... I can see myself Breaking All over the Place.


----------



## hannan

IDareT'sHair said:


> hannan  Lawd... I can see myself Breaking All over the Place.



IDareT'sHair  Yeah but EndAll is monumental up in here. I can't be passing it up like that! 

I'll just reserve my one pass for her and keep it at that.


----------



## mkd

Ok so obviously I have to get some of this end all the way y'all keep talking about it.  How did you use it Brownie518?


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> curlyhersheygirl  I thought she said *1 pass for 1 vendor for 1 order*?  Right?
> 
> Yeah, I picked up another CJ Argan & Olive another Strengthening and a Intense Fix (Reconstructor).
> 
> I probably won't get much else, other than that EndAll stuff.
> 
> My SM (Walgreens) Shipped and my Darcy's and my Hairitage Hydrations
> 
> Not sure what I'll get BF.  May only be a Spectator (at the rate I'm going).



IDareT'sHair I believe so. I may also be just a spectator because I went all in August and these KGB things and AveYou $1 shipping spoiled me.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

mkd said:


> Ok so obviously I have to get some of this end all the way y'all keep talking about it.  How did you use it Brownie518?



mkd I was thinking the same thing . I just have no idea what it is


----------



## divachyk

I will buy some EndAll also. Never used it before and much like mkd, I would like to know how to use it.

Anyone know how to get rid of a stye? Dh has a horrible stye that might have to get lanced if it doesn't go away on its on. Not looking good thus far. His entire eye and face is swollen. *sigh*


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl mkd Me Either Ya'll....But I'm Gettin' Me Some


_*hangs off the back of the bangwagon while it's going 100 mph*_


----------



## divachyk

@mkd and curlyhersheygirl - it's the product blast from the past. It will be my first time using/trying it. Everyone in that thread speaks of it like it is golden. I want in on that.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

divachyk  Did you try Warm Compresses and tryin' to pull the eyelash(es) out around it?


----------



## divachyk

IDareT'sHair - yeah we tried that. We're on day 4 and he's super frustrated. He looks like he's been in a boxing match with pretty boy Floyd; left eye and left side of face is swollen. He was referred to ophthalmology today. One of the techs pulled me to the side and gave me deets on the low for home remedy. Said to boil water, steam face, and gently press it to drain it. We've done that twice without much success. He's on oral antibiotics and have two eye medicines. There's got to be a resolution for my po' baby.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@divachyk Does it have a head on it? You could burn the end of a needle and stick it in then put face over the steaming water covered with a towel?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Imma get up early tomorrow and start on my Hair.  I shoulda' done it tonight.


----------



## divachyk

IDareT'sHair - Yes but the head is slightly open and continually drains on its own without applying pressure. When pressure is applied, it drains even more. I wonder if pricking it will work since it's already have a tiny drain opening already. Perhaps sticking a needle in it will help the draining even more.


----------



## divachyk

IDareT'sHair said:


> Imma get up early tomorrow and start on my Hair.  I shoulda' done it tonight.


I finally cowashed last night. I had not washed in like 2 weeks. I was well overdue.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

divachyk  It has definitely abcessed.  That's why they have him on the Anti-biotics.  That should help bring the swelling down while running that Poison out.

Good it is draining.  If you have them Stomach for it (I would try it) Put some Alcohol on the needle before you insert it.

Ewwww I couldn't do it (but I've had it done).  My Mother was a Nurse.  

Plus she had a Million & 1 Home Remedies.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

divachyk said:


> I finally cowashed last night. I had not washed in like 2 weeks. I was well overdue.


 
divachyk  Really?  You went 2 whole weeks?  WOW!


----------



## divachyk

@IDareT'sHair - chile paleez, my stomach use to be so dern weak it wasn't funny. After seeing dh go through stomach surgery and nursing him back to health, I can pretty much stomach anything now. I have arrived.  I  at your burning the needle because that sounds like some deep south stuff right there.  You know how we do. Home remedy for everything!

I went two weeks only because I washed last week and was due to wash this week and then dh got the stye. I have been preoccupied nursing him. That's why. Oh and, my baby (steamer) is being shipped in for service. Turns out, my steamer was kinda defective in that it was leaking. Dunno what I'm gonna do without her. ugh.


----------



## mkd

curlyhersheygirl said:


> IDareT'sHair I believe so. I may also be just a spectator because I went all in August and these KGB things and AveYou $1 shipping spoiled me.



I know curlyhersheygirl, I am really not feeling paying shipping after aveyou. I am not even all that crazy about cj but aveyou has me hooked.


IDareT'sHair said:


> curlyhersheygirl mkd Me Either Ya'll....But I'm Gettin' Me Some
> 
> 
> _*hangs off the back of the bangwagon while it's going 100 mph*_


----------



## IDareT'sHair

divachyk  After about 8-10 months in, my Steamer was "Leaking" I was frantic.  I couldn't tell where it was coming from either.erplexed

What it ended up being...The Plastic Water Reservior thingy had a hairline crack so every time you turned it upside down water was leaking all over the place.  It was barely visible to the eye.

All I had to end up doing was replacing the Water Reservior (so I bought 2).  I remember dropping it on the kitchen floor once.  

I was so happy that I figured out what was causing the leak.  I was getting ready to buy another one.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

mkd  Yeah Chile it's something about that Dolla' That Makes Me Want to Holla'


----------



## Brownie518

mkd said:


> Ok so obviously I have to get some of this end all the way y'all keep talking about it.  How did you use it Brownie518?



mkd - I used it as my moisturizer. I loved it!  It had the best consistency, really moisturized and made my hair so shiny!!! And it smelled  !!!

I would usually put some on my scalp and let it spread through as I wrapped it. My hair would come out smooth and silky and shiny. And smellin' right!


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> curlyhersheygirl mkd Me Either Ya'll....But I'm Gettin' Me Some
> 
> 
> _**hangs off the back of the bangwagon while it's going 100 mph**_


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518  Ms. B You Know How I do!.....

I'm tryna' figure out how much I need or should get?


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair & mkd Well then since it's the gift from the hair gods I'm in


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl  I just wish I knew how much I should get


----------



## divachyk

IDareT'sHair - I didn't think to check for hair line fractures. Well my baby is bye bye for now. No telling when I'm getting it back. I was considering buying a heutiful to hold me over.  Dumb I know. I like how much steam pumps out of that little unit. The 18 min steam time is not appealing though and you have to let the steamer cool off before steaming a second time. That's too much work.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

divachyk Nah...You Don't want That.


----------



## Eisani

IDareT'sHair and nem, inbox me how yall get yall carts so cheap  I wanna do one mo' before I go to bed.


----------



## beautyaddict1913

@Brownie518 everytime I use a groupon (Ive used 3 lol) I always use a $15 off coupon too so I always go $12 over because I always have get up to about $77 before I qualify - greed is a deadly sin lol....but I want one more groupon lol!

Are yall ready to start the no-buy this monday? My one vendor will be Claudie's! No buy until Black Friday - so 11:59 Thanksgiving night its over - thats only about 2 months we can do it! I hope yall dont cheat! There needs to be a prize for the winner to keep yall motivated lol. I had better go buy my processing caps and whatever else I need! I want a new blowdryer but I will wait until BF to get a good deal. I cant wait to see how much room we will have in our stash once this is over lol....Lets try to help each other - if its something you really want to try we will do swaps, we all have plenty of items to swap!

Who is participating? @IDareT'sHair @chebaby @Brownie518 @13StepsAhead @Charz @bronzebomb @Minty @Ltown @divachyk @hannan @Eisani @robot. @mkd @curlyhersheygirl - anyone else?


----------



## divachyk

@Eisani - what carts? Apparently I missed some posts.

ETA: I might need to hit pay now the heutiful hair masque (or whatever it's called). @IDareT'sHair - do you like this masque?


----------



## Eisani

beautyaddict1913 I'm with it. My one vendor will be Hair to Heaven. I've waited and sang the blues entirely too long on my deceased HG to not haul it whenever it's in stock! I have 4 packages on the way, that should be enough to hold me until BF. *Team No-buy 'til Black Fri*


----------



## beautyaddict1913

divachyk said:


> @Eisani - what carts? Apparently I missed some posts.
> 
> ETA: I might need to hit pay now the heutiful hair masque (or whatever it's called). @IDareT'sHair - do you like this masque?


 
divachyk the aveyou carts after the kgb deal


----------



## Seamonster

where do you get the $15 coupon?


----------



## hannan

Seamonster The aveyou code is "GIVEME15" if you spend above $75.

beautyaddict1913 I'm in! I like Eisani's name for it! *Team No-buy 'til Black Fri*

For real this time. I was supposed to be on a no-buy in Aug and failed miserably.


----------



## Minty

I'm in. I won't be getting nothing. This stash has got to decrease before it turns into a museum. 

I'd sample that End All but I have no idea what it is/does. 

....I need to get some processing caps myself.


----------



## hannan

Minty said:


> I'm in. I won't be getting nothing. This stash has got to decrease before it turns into a museum.
> 
> *I'd sample that End All but I have no idea what it is/does. *
> 
> ....I need to get some processing caps myself.



Me neither but that thread has me curious.


----------



## hannan

If anyone happens to stumble over my kbg link to the aveyou and purchases, I won't be mad at chya. 

http://a452db75-498d-4809-8ed5-513dc32f024b.kgbdeals.com


----------



## chebaby

im in the no buy. my vendor will be kbb. but i think im stocked on everything. i have enough protein and moisture so i shouldnt need to buy anything anyway.

it starts monday right? cool cause im about to purchase a super silky lol.


----------



## Ltown

Hey ladies!  I have been mia on some of the action, so what's this no buy until bf?  I can and should do it, i have enough conditioners pass bf.  i have 5 Jasmine unscent avocado silks if some one wants to swap.  I really don't want anything except my olive creamy Enso

IDareT'sHair,  if you got it, and i will pay. if i can find the base its on baby

I'm only no buy hair products, so if its clothes or shoes no can do


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Morning Divas 
I'm in and ready for the no buy; I can't name my vendor yet though .


----------



## bronzebomb

I'm in.  I need to purchase processing caps and "maybe" a protein conditioner; I will either get GPB or Aphoghee from the BSS.  But, I'm like curlyhersheygirl, I can't name my vendor yet.   Wait!  Since I already have enough of everything, My vendor will be Uncle Funky's Daughter.  That's the only vendor I've been waiting on for a sale or free shipping.

Ironically I do not have an itch to purchase anything!


----------



## Seamonster

I will join the no buy I am pretty well stocked now, I am new to the board, and want to try all the products to see what works for my hair. I have been buying from both sales and the product exchange. The problem is I haven't tried very much and don't know what I like or how long it last? So I will do my best. 

I know I am going to buy from supergirl's sale this month, other than that I think the product exchange is my vender, lol.


----------



## Eisani

So wait, Silk Dreams' sale is this month? Hmm, I'll wait. Thought it was October.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

beautyaddict1913  I think it should be over 11:59 Wednesday Night.  Actually.  There's always some early deals.

divachyk the Huetiful Hair Masque is good.  I like it.  It's nice & creamy & delicious.  

It's not Thick tho'.  Actually maybe the consistency of Tiiva (which I don't think you cared for)  And...It's only 4 ounces and you should be aware of that.erplexed  So, you're not getting much.


Hi D's!  Under the dryer with Nexxus Emergencee.  Will Steam in a few.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Hey all just rinsed out the hendigo and DC'ing now.
I used up a 32oz Nature's Gate aloe and 16oz Fluertzy mask; I have backups for both.


----------



## myhair84

Dced with Silk Dreams Vanilla Dream and She Scent It Pomegranate. Used up the pomegranate and just bought a new one.

Sent from my HTC Glacier using HTC Glacier


----------



## mkd

chebaby, I am tuning you out.  I finally quit Kbb, I can't relapse.  But if that super silky is good, I may have to try it.  

I really like mhc afrokoko leave in.  It seemed light going on but it's really good.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

mkd  Yep.  The Supa'-Silkay is good.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Welp.  So I Stand Corrected. 

It looks like I will actually get 2 Deep Conditioning Treatments out of this 2 ounce Seaweed & Silk.

Used up a Nutrine Garlic (have back ups). And may/should use up MOP Pear Detangler.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

beautyaddict1913  Hi LadyBug!  I see you're on.  So, did we decide when we're starting on this?

Lawd...beauty I thought you were saying, you get 1 Pass per vendor.  Like if I got EndALL next week and HV had a Sale, I could get something from her and if Claudie had a sale the following week, I could get something from her.......

It just all had to be 'stuff' that I didn't have already in my Stash.  I am Clearly wrong aren't I?.....


----------



## beautyaddict1913

IDareT'sHair said:


> @beautyaddict1913 Hi LadyBug! I see you're on. So, did we decide when we're starting on this?
> 
> *Lawd...beauty I thought you were saying, you get 1 Pass per vendor. Like if I got EndALL next week and HV had a Sale, I could get something from her and if Claudie had a sale the following week, I could get something from her.......*
> 
> It just all had to be 'stuff' that I didn't have already in my Stash. I am Clearly wrong aren't I?.....


 
IDareT'sHair you play entirely toooo much  Thats what we've been doing - that aint no no-buy chile lol....Nope you get ONE vendor for the entire challenge that u need to select by Monday lol and if that vendor has a sale you can get as much as you want but you can only place ONE order, no hittin paynah every single day of the sale lol.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

beautyaddict1913 said:


> @IDareT'sHair *you play entirely toooo much  Thats what we've been doing - that aint no no-buy chile lol....Nope you get ONE vendor for the entire challenge that u need to select by Monday lol and if that vendor has a sale you can get as much as you want but you can only place ONE order, no hittin paynah every single day of the sale lol*.


 
beautyaddict1913  Easy Beauty....  Nah Simma' Down with all that.

I got you.  Lawd!

Well...I guess mine will be EndAll.

And if it doesn't launch by October 1st *like it's suppose to* I may have Claudie or Hairveda for a back-up.

Seriously tho' beauty:  It really needs to end Wednesday 11:59 p.m. Thanksgiving Eve.


----------



## beautyaddict1913

IDareT'sHair said:


> @beautyaddict1913 Easy Beauty.... Nah Simma' Down with all that.
> 
> I got you. Lawd!
> 
> Well...I guess mine will be EndAll.
> 
> And if it doesn't launch by October 1st *like it's suppose to* I may have Claudie or Hairveda for a back-up.
> 
> Seriously tho' beauty: It really needs to end Wednesday 11:59 p.m. Thanksgiving Eve.


 
I agree Wednesday 11:59pm Thanksgiving Eve is perfect!


----------



## beautyaddict1913

Where are the rest of the U1B1 ladies? Is it just me and T today? I am about to log on yt and finish taking down these twists...ughhh its a mess! I wont be doing this again - its taking forever and they are kind of tangly since I was wetting them - lesson learned! When I am done i will do an HOT with shea butter (Im trying so hard to use it up lol) and detangle with Moist 24/7. I will wash with SheaMoisture shampoo and DC with a mix of Enso and Komaza Olive. Im debating on steaming. I will probably do a twist-out with KCCC and SheaMoisture smoothie since the weather has been nice here!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Need to check my Mail....expecting a package from Che-J  chebaby

BJ's slow shipping Cousin

And maybe my DB is here.erplexed


----------



## chebaby

mkd said:


> @chebaby, I am tuning you out.  I finally quit Kbb, I can't relapse.  But if that super silky is good, I may have to try it.
> 
> I really like mhc afrokoko leave in.  It seemed light going on but it's really good.


ill let you know how i end up liking the super silky
kbb has amazing products so its so hard for me to let them go for good.
i used the nectar today under curl junkie cccclite and my hair is so soft

i dont know if the kbb oil does anything at all for me because its so light but i keep reaching for it because it smells so good lol.

so i went to target to purchase a scale and while i was minding my business i noticed that they now have shea moisture purification mask so i got that and kckt
so i got on the scale and i am 5 pounds lighter even though i cant see it lol but at least i know im doing something right.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> Need to check my Mail....expecting a package from Che-J  @chebaby
> 
> BJ's slow shipping Cousin
> 
> And maybe my DB is here.erplexed


i think i shipped it on thursday right? so it should be there today


----------



## IDareT'sHair

:blowkiss:chebaby

Thangs Arrived!  Thanks Lady.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> so i went to target to purchase a scale and while i was minding my business i noticed that they now have shea moisture purification mask so i got that and kckt
> *so i got on the scale and i am 5 pounds lighter even though i cant see it lol but at least i know im doing something right.*


 
chebaby  Way to Go Lady!  Keep up the Good Work!


----------



## 13StepsAhead

Hey ladies! Life has suddenly taken over and I haven't had much time to check in. For my wash day last might I used up one jasmines hibiscus and Shea moisture raw Shea conditioner. I'm definitely in on this no-buy. I'm not sure who my vendor will be.


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> :blowkisschebaby
> 
> Thangs Arrived!  Thanks Lady.


im glad it arrived.



IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby  Way to Go Lady!  Keep up the Good Work!


im so happy, thats 5 pounds over 2 weeks. i think that good considering i dont work out at all lol.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *im so happy, thats 5 pounds over 2 weeks. i think that good considering i dont work out at all lol.*


 
chebaby  That IS really good Che. 

What kind of Salad are you having tonight to Che-le-brate.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

13StepsAhead said:


> *Hey ladies! Life has suddenly taken over and I haven't had much time to check in*. For my wash day last might I used up one jasmines hibiscus and Shea moisture raw Shea conditioner. I'm definitely in on this no-buy. I'm not sure who my vendor will be.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


 
13StepsAhead  When do you leave for your new job?


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby  That IS really good Che.
> 
> What kind of Salad are you having tonight to* Che-le-brate*.


 well im supposed to be going out but people take all day

but if i dont go out ill probably do a basic baby spinach salad with grilled chicken, carrots, and boiled eggs. thats fancy for me lmao.

i cant believe i purchased another kckt. it seems like everything i say im gonna give up like kckt and kbb i never do lol.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> well im supposed to be going out but people take all day
> 
> but if i dont go out ill probably do a basic baby spinach salad with grilled chicken, carrots, and boiled eggs. thats fancy for me lmao.
> 
> i cant believe i purchased another kckt. *it seems like everything i say im gonna give up like kckt and kbb i never do lol.*


 
chebaby  Hmp.  I coulda' told you that.  That Salad sounds good.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby  Hmp.  I coulda' told you that.  That Salad sounds good.


lol and i thought i was serious about not purchasing kckt again lol.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *lol and i thought i was serious about not purchasing kckt again lol.*


 
chebaby  Well...at least you didn't buy No Gel.


----------



## divachyk

beautyaddict1913 said:


> @IDareT'sHair you play entirely toooo much  Thats what we've been doing - that aint no no-buy chile lol....Nope you get ONE vendor for the entire challenge that u need to select by Monday lol and if that vendor has a sale you can get as much as you want but you can only place ONE order, no hittin paynah every single day of the sale lol.



@IDareT'sHair - thank you for the info on the huetiful DC. You're right, I didn't care for Tiiva. I'll wait on heutiful. 

@beautyaddict1913 - How strict is no-buy? Hypothetically speaking, can I buy more jbco if I run out between now and Nov. It's a staple and I use it every wash/co-wash day. I confident my existing stash can carry me between now and Nov for all other things. My one splurge will be on End All.

ETA: Looks like I need to hit paynah on my magic rake comb that I've been debating on.


----------



## 13StepsAhead

IDareT'sHair I'll be working here for another 2-3 months while they get my visa, housing, etc. situated... I purchased 1 more KGB so I can stock up on some more CJ before I leave.


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## IDareT'sHair

13StepsAhead said:


> @IDareT'sHair *I'll be working here for another 2-3 months while they get my visa, housing, etc. situated...* I purchased 1 more KGB so I can stock up on some more CJ *before I leave*.  Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


 
13StepsAhead  I'm Happy And Sad


----------



## 13StepsAhead

IDareT'sHair said:


> 13StepsAhead  I'm Happy And Sad



IDareT'sHair me too! I'll be 6hrs ahead of everything so I'll barely be able to communicate with family/friends and of course my U1B1 divas.  


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## IDareT'sHair

13StepsAhead said:


> @IDareT'sHair *me too! I'll be 6hrs ahead of everything so I'll barely be able to communicate with family/friends and of course my U1B1 divas*.  Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


 
13StepsAhead WOW 13.....


----------



## 13StepsAhead

IDareT'sHair said:


> 13StepsAhead WOW 13.....



IDareT'sHair I know 


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Brownie518

Hey, ya'll. Just sittin here at work. Came in with a slight headache and an attitude. *sigh* I wish folks would stop talking to me!

I was looking through things and I see that I've used some stuff up in the past few weeks...Darcy's Cherry Kernel oil, Claudie's Fortifying, Claudie's Protein (just got another in the mail this week), JF Clear glaze, HV Rinse, CPR, and my last tube of Dumb Blonde (still have a 25oz tho).


----------



## Brownie518

mkd said:


> @chebaby, I am tuning you out.  I finally quit Kbb, I can't relapse.  But if that super silky is good, I may have to try it.
> 
> *I really like mhc afrokoko leave in*.  It seemed light going on but it's really good.



mkd - Isn't that one nice? I love that stuff!!


----------



## divachyk

The thought just occurred, I have three personal trips scheduled between now and when the no buy challenge ends. Um, yeah well, I enjoy BSS browsing while on the road so with that, I will do my best to be disciplined but I may be secretly shopping and breaking all the challenge rules.


----------



## robot.

I'll participate in the no-buy, no problem. I don't buy nearly as much as yall anyway, I just like the people in here.  My vendor will prolly just be Target so I can get some cheapie conditioner for my weave hair.

My blowdryer shipped this Monday, there's no reason why I shouldn't have it now.  I wanted to use it to blowdry my hair for my appointment (which is in 2-3 days, btw). A girlfriend said she could do it for me Monday, but I wanna use my own, new blowdryer.

I want my dryer dangit!


----------



## robot.

13StepsAhead said:


> IDareT'sHair me too! I'll be 6hrs ahead of everything so I'll barely be able to communicate with family/friends and of course my U1B1 divas.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



girl i'll be up. you know we students are nocturnal. 

and congrats on your new position! i know geneva will be absolutely *gorgeous*.


----------



## divachyk

robot. said:


> girl i'll be up. you know we students are nocturnal.
> 
> and congrats on your new position! i know geneva will be absolutely *gorgeous*.



Exactly robot. For some reason, I can't kick the nocturnal habit since graduating though. I finished my Masters in 2008. Here it is almost 2012 and my sleep habits are still off. What type of dryer did you get? I'm in the market for a Pibbs. Actually, the dh is buying it and have told me to order it but I just keep dragging my feet hoping it goes on some major discounted sale.


----------



## robot.

I got a conair yellowbird. I don't have a blow dryer so I figured now would be a good time to get one and I've heard good things about it. And that's sweet of your hubby!  I hope I find a husband who likes to buy me hair/beauty stuff too.


----------



## beautyaddict1913

divachyk said:


> @IDareT'sHair - thank you for the info on the huetiful DC. You're right, I didn't care for Tiiva. I'll wait on heutiful.
> 
> @beautyaddict1913 - How strict is no-buy? Hypothetically speaking, can I buy more jbco if I run out between now and Nov. It's a staple and I use it every wash/co-wash day. I confident my existing stash can carry me between now and Nov for all other things. My one splurge will be on End All.
> 
> ETA: Looks like I need to hit paynah on my magic rake comb that I've been debating on.


 
@divachyk its pretty strict, yall need to straighten up and fly right lol!!
But I have JBCO that u can get from me if you run out, and i am pretty sure some of the other U1B1 ladies have JBCO too so u will be fine. We can swap for things we "need".

Im nervous about running out of oil too. I have coconut oil from 2010 that I may just go ahead and toss because its my least fave oil and Im having trouble using it up, its such a pain to use! If I run out of oil Im sure T wouldnt mind swapping something with me lol....

I ended up doing my HOT with Cocasta oil, Im using it right now, going to oil rinse with it too, was out running errands and wasnt able to start wash day til just now!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Afternoon Divas!  Just moisturized with Marie Dean's Strawberry Yogurt Hair Smoothie.  Haven't sealed with anything.  Just put on a scarf.  

I put some Burgandy Mums out in the Front and brought the Summer Pots in (although I could have gotten another week or 2 out of them).  

It's time for Fall.  Hopefully the Mums will do as good as my Summer Flowers did this year.  This was really the 1st Summer my Flowers looked Gorgeous.


----------



## Charz

Aww thanks IDareT'sHair Brownie518 Ltown curlyhersheygirl and everyone else. Honestly I only really like this thread and things have changed since RT was destroyed. Don't really like the vibe anymore. I'll still lurk in this thread doe. My time is just up. My hair is long enough and I'm not a pj anymore. Need to catch up with reading books too. I'll be back someday. Maybe under a different user name


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Charz said:


> Aww thanks @IDareT'sHair @Brownie518 @Ltown @curlyhersheygirl and everyone else. Honestly I only really like this thread and things have changed since RT was destroyed. Don't really like the vibe anymore. *I'll still lurk in this thread doe. My time is just up*. *My hair is long enough and I'm not a pj anymore.* Need to catch up with reading books too. *I'll be back someday. Maybe under a different user name *


 
:blowkiss:

@Charz You betta come back and say Hi! La Colocha, Fab, Vonnie, Lamara, Americka, Fatty, Priss I can't remember the other young lady that was in law-school....I miss them.....and now You.

Yeah please stop back in and check us out. *Lawd I wish I could break my PJ Habit.


----------



## Eisani

Hey yall! I'm with Charz, don't plan on renewing once my membership expires. I said that last time and only stayed gone around 3-4 months. I may actually put my nc membership to use . 

No hair plans, too tired to function.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Charz said:


> Aww thanks IDareT'sHair Brownie518 Ltown curlyhersheygirl and everyone else. Honestly I only really like this thread and things have changed since RT was destroyed. Don't really like the vibe anymore. I'll still lurk in this thread doe. My time is just up. My hair is long enough and I'm not a pj anymore. Need to catch up with reading books too. I'll be back someday. Maybe under a different user name



Charz I understand especially about the change in the vibe; that's why I don't go over to NC that much. I will miss you


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Eisani said:


> Hey yall! I'm with Charz, don't plan on renewing once my membership expires. I said that last time and only stayed gone around 3-4 months. I may actually put my nc membership to use .
> 
> No hair plans, too tired to function.



Aww man you too


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Eisani  Dang Girl!  What you talmbout?  You betta' stick around.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I never go into the Other Forums.  Sometimes I'll tip on over to the Make-Up Forum. But I never post. 

This is the only one I'm active in.  And the Vendor/Seller & the Exchange.


----------



## chebaby

chello everyone
im about to clarify to get this gunk off my scalp and then deep condition with AO GPB. i guess ill go back to my two braids. i plan on using kbb nectar and butter on my ends to seal.


----------



## chebaby

dang err body leaving. yall will be back, U1B1 for liiiiiffffffeeeee(that was my gangsta voice)


----------



## Ltown

Eisani said:


> Hey yall! I'm with @Charz, don't plan on renewing once my membership expires. I said that last time and only stayed gone around 3-4 months. I may actually put my nc membership to use .
> 
> No hair plans, too tired to function.


 


Charz said:


> Aww thanks @IDareT'sHair @Brownie518 @Ltown @curlyhersheygirl and everyone else. Honestly I only really like this thread and things have changed since RT was destroyed. Don't really like the vibe anymore. I'll still lurk in this thread doe. My time is just up. My hair is long enough and I'm not a pj anymore. Need to catch up with reading books too. I'll be back someday. Maybe under a different user name


 
@Eisini, Charz, I understand you have to move on.  I'm in other forums here so I have variety. After my hair disaster this is my most active thread as I won't get caught up trying things again, although my PJism has gotten worst being in here but we are family and that's why I do stay here.  I like health, natural, craft section as those are things I do and not just roaming online.  If you ladies want to keep intouch offline get our emails addy. 

I'm doing my accounting, finally getting it. Chat later!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@chebaby Hey Ms. Che-J Yo' Yo' Waz Up?  

Yeah...We'll still be up in this piece (at least I plan to be). 

Too much stuff to use up and Folks _IRL_ wouldn't 'get it' so I might as well stay up in here with My Cousins. 

(Where Ya'll Understand what time it is)

Anyway, not much going on. Smoothed on some Marie Dean Strawberry Yogurt Smoothie Hair Cream and Sealed with HTN Oil.

Sounds like you have a good Regi worked out.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ltown Glad You're Finally Getting Accounting.  Good For You.  I told you, you're gonna Ace That Class.


----------



## Minty

I won't be resubbing either ladies. I miss Amerika and the friend from London and the one from Canada - both put me on the Kerastase. 

I got a job overseas so I'm 9 hours ahead of you guys, and I'm thinking of going to grad school. 

I'm exhausted but can't sleep, still on NYC time. Tomorrow I'll use my Caruso's.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby Hey Ms. Che-J Yo' Yo' Waz Up?
> 
> Yeah...We'll still be up in this piece (at least I plan to be).
> 
> Too much stuff to use up and Folks _IRL_ wouldn't 'get it' so I might as well stay up in here with My Cousins.
> 
> (Where Ya'll Understand what time it is)
> 
> Anyway, not much going on. Smoothed on some Marie Dean Strawberry Yogurt Smoothie Hair Cream and Sealed with HTN Oil.
> 
> Sounds like you have a good Regi worked out.


you are so right, real life people will never get it lol. so ill be here when err body gets back from their break lol.

so i did a double round of steam with AO GPB and my hair feels amazing. i think i will start steaming every week. my hair needs it. i feel like i have been neglecting it so then i used kckt to braid in my two braids with berry sugar pomade on my ends. 
in the middle of the week i will co wash with shea moisture black soap conditioner and do a  wash and go for the rest of the week.

so for BF i think ill still be pretty stocked so i will only get kbb hair mask(i know, i know), mhc olive you, smoothing lotion and thats probably it.


----------



## chebaby

im going back to henna.


----------



## Eisani

I've gotten to the point where I don't really post anywhere but in this thread, questions/topics are getting stranger by the day or folks just aint searchin... It is definitely a different vibe now but such is life.

Anywayssssss  I'm about to whip me... Nervermind, changed my mind mid-sentence . I'm so fickle. I was about to say I'm gon' whip me up some shea cream moisturizer but I dont even feel like it. I have dd under the dryer wrapped for pics tomorrow. I think I've had 5 hours of sleep all weekend. I'm tired and cranky.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair - whats that MD Smoothie stuff like?


----------



## Ltown

Wow, been doing homwork and folks bailing out allover the place.  

I'm kind of over hair stuff too  just not intersted in buying like i have especially conditoners.    I'm going to post my Jasmne silk for sale so anyone interested le me know, i'm dojng bulk sale like Che, get rid of it faster.


----------



## divachyk

I'm a newbie, relatively speaking, but can see why skilled, tenured members bail. We all get to a point where we outgrow things. When the hair section gets boring I make my way over to other areas of the forum. I'm definitely not glued to the forum like I use to be.

IDareT'sHair - I will put the MD sample pack on my post-BF wish list. Sounds yummy.


----------



## hannan

I swear, I missed one day in here - ONE DAY - and I see everyone is leaving.


----------



## Eisani

I aint leavin yet. I dont even know when my membership expires lol!

I'm prepooing w/bhringeraj, lavender and amla. I'll spray my sulfur mix on my scalp when I get home then cowash n go on the morning.


----------



## bronzebomb

Free shipping @ Carol's Daughter (today only)


----------



## chebaby

hello ladies
lets get this no buy started lol.
i am so ready to go back to henna. only thing is i do not miss the way my hair took so long to absorb water. but IIRC my hair dried fast back when i was doing henna which is good.
i have 1 box of jamila, 1 seasons dulhan and 3 bags of nurpur 9 herbs  this one is my favorite. ill probably do it on this saturday and mix it with honey, almond oil, hibiscus and amla. even though its already mixed with other herbs. and then after i will steam with something. i dont want to steam with kbb mask because then i wont have any left. so im not sure what to use.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Minty  Now where did you get a job that 9 hours ahead of us?  All you Ladies with these New Jobs out of the Country?erplexed  

Goin' All Global Chic and Thangs.

What's up with that?  I'm still not talkin' to you and Eisani


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518 The Stawberry Yogurt Smoothie is a Hair Creme. 

And it shol' don't smell like no Strawberry's that's for sure. TBH: It kinda Stanks.

I have another one: Henna Buttercreme. It's 'odd' smelling too. Like that Amala one you sent me.

Anyway, I'm glad I bought the Sample Packs of the Moisturizers. 

Most of them were for Naturals anyway, like styling puddings etc.......and I sent those to @chebaby


----------



## chebaby

hey T


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Hey Divas!  Waz Up?  My DB Came today.  I think BF I will re-up on the DC'er and some other things. 

I was watching some YT Videos on the DC'er.  So, if I love it as much as the "Reviews" it got and chebaby really liked it too, I'll pick up about 2 Jars (depending on the Sale).

My Walgreens SM Products came.  curlyhersheygirl, did you get yours yet?  I got the Anti-Breakage Masques and 2 more Exlirs.

My Stuff from Hairitage Hydrations also came. 

Overall, it was a Nice Haul Day.  Still waiting on AveYou.  

I haven't bought anything and doubt that I will before this No-Buy Starts _*whenever that is*_


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> Hey Divas! Waz Up? My DB Came today. I think BF I will re-up on the DC'er and some other things.
> 
> I was watching some YT Videos on the DC'er. So, if I love it as much as the "Reviews" it got and @chebaby really liked it too, I'll pick up about 2 Jars (depending on the Sale).
> 
> My Walgreens SM Products came. @curlyhersheygirl, did you get yours yet? I got the Anti-Breakage Masques and 2 more Exlirs.
> 
> My Stuff from Hairitage Hydrations also came.
> 
> Overall, it was a Nice Haul Day. Still waiting on AveYou.
> 
> I haven't bought anything and doubt that I will before this No-Buy Starts _*whenever that is*_


 dang walgreens takes forever to come lol.

yea i really liked that DB deep conditioner


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@chebaby Yeah, I remember. 

You gave it BIG UPS! _*Except for the Chunks*_

If she has a 'decent' discount (more than 15%), I'll restock.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby Yeah, I remember.
> 
> You gave it BIG UPS! _*Except for the Chunks*_
> 
> If she has a 'decent' discount (more than 15%), I'll restock.


 and you know that was the only jar that had chunks


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *and you know that was the only jar that had chunks*


 
@chebaby So...when you repurchased it, the other jars were smooth (No Chunks)?

Hmp. I need to look at mine.

Yeah, so far My BF List:

Marie Dean
Darcy's Botancials
Brown Butter Beauty *maybe*
Oyin Berry Pomade *maybe*
Tiiva *maybe*
Claudie *maybe*
Hairveda
SheScenitIt
Sage
My Natural Hair Store @chebaby don't say nuthin'.

And that's only if there is a Sale


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby So...when you repurchased it, the other jars were smooth (No Chunks)?
> 
> Hmp. I need to look at mine.
> 
> Yeah, so far My BF List:
> 
> Marie Dean
> Darcy's Botancials
> Brown Butter Beauty *maybe*
> Oyin Berry Pomade *maybe*
> Tiiva *maybe*
> Claudie *maybe*
> Hairveda
> SheScenitIt
> Sage
> My Natural Hair Store @chebaby don't say nuthin'.
> 
> And that's only if there is a Sale


 yep the other jars were so smooth and yummy the chunky jar was good too because the chunks melted on contact anyway but still.

girl i aint saying a word lol. im just glad enso not on your list


----------



## 13StepsAhead

Hey ladies  Nothing much going on lately with my hair. I'm away doing a training so I have my har in 2-strand twist pinnd up. Nightly I've been spritzing with my last bottle of QB karkady mist. I should be finished with it this week. 

I'm also trying to figure out how I want to wear my hair for this all black affair next week. The only thing I'm good at is twidt outs, I guess I will have to put a little more effort in to my style. Hopefully I can find something in my stash that will help the style last through the dancing.


----------



## BrownBetty

Hey Ladies!

I understand folks leaving. My break was unintentional. I had to renew and decided not to.  It was nice.

I like my hair again.  My trim and the dark brown rinse did the trick.  I got a touch up this weekend, mizani mild, a dash of wheat germ oil.  My hair has body and shine.

I was given the carol's daughter's oil, tui?  My hair likes it, the first oil is corn, I read it and thought "que?".  I wouldn't buy it though.


----------



## 13StepsAhead

Dang I need to catch up  folks leaving and moving around the world  I missed out. I know I'm renewing my subscription because know one get me (in terms of hair or PJness) except you ladies. I actually look at myself as being a "Buyer of Bulk Staple lines"


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *girl i aint saying a word lol. im just glad enso not on your list*


 
chebaby  Hmp.  Don't *Cackle* too soon...  I haven't ruled them completely out.



13StepsAhead said:


> Hey ladies  Nothing much going on lately with my hair.* I'm away doing a training so I have my har in 2-strand twist pinnd up. Nightly I've been spritzing with my last bottle of QB karkady mist. I should be finished with it this week. *


 
13StepsAhead  Is this for the New Job?  Have you given your Notice?



BrownBetty said:


> Hey Ladies!
> 
> *I understand folks leaving. My break was unintentional. I had to renew and decided not to. It was nice.* I was given the carol's daughter's oil, tui? My hair likes it, the first oil is corn, I read it and thought "que?". I wouldn't buy it though.


 
BrownBetty  Well, I'm glad you're back.



13StepsAhead said:


> Dang I need to catch up  folks leaving and moving around the world  I missed out. I know I'm renewing my subscription because know one get me (in terms of hair or PJness) except you ladies. *I actually look at myself as being a "Buyer of Bulk Staple lines" *


 

13StepsAhead  If that makes you feel better.


----------



## 13StepsAhead

IDareT'sHair said:


> @13StepsAhead Is this for the New Job? Have you given your Notice?
> 
> 
> @13StepsAhead *If that makes you feel better.*


 
No it's for my current job. I haven't given notice yet, I want to wait until I all my backgrond information has cleared before I give my notice.

@ bolded It made me feel better for a minute


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@13StepsAhead _"Buyer of Bulk Staple Lines"_ Uh....Okay 13  ......


----------



## 13StepsAhead

LOL IDareT'sHair I knwo who the hell was I trying to fool.   It was all good until I read it back to myself


----------



## IDareT'sHair

13StepsAhead  Gurl....You hafta' post stuff like that in the VO5 Thread.  

 Hmp. You know over here:

Game Know Game


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I am so Glad I stayed off the Naturalista Bandwagon......

chebaby 13StepsAhead


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> I am so Glad I stayed off the Naturalista Bandwagon......
> 
> @chebaby @13StepsAhead


 girl me too. i had the leave in but i got it locally so i didnt have to deal with too much of anything in getting mine.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *girl me too. i had the leave in but i got it locally* so i didnt have to deal with too much of anything in getting mine.


 
chebaby  And You Didn't Care for it either Did You?......


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby And You Didn't Care for it either Did You?......


 nope, it sucked lol. i like the smell though.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *nope, it sucked lol. *i like the smell though.


 
chebaby  Well Lawd Che....Tell Us How You Really Feel


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@chebaby As @Brownie518 would say:

That Joint Ain't Cheap Either.

I am sooooooo glad I wasn't interested in this product.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby Well Lawd Che....Tell Us How You Really Feel


 lol and what makes it worse is that someone posted the ingredients and its not whats on my jars lable.


IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby As @Brownie518 would say:
> 
> That Joint Ain't Cheap Either.
> 
> I am sooooooo glad I wasn't interested in this product.


 i only got it because i wanted to support her after all those racist flooded her FB page.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Hey ladies watching the game with DH and the kids.

IDareT'sHair I got my Walgreens order Thursday or Friday.
I'm still waiting on 2 Aveyou orders and Claudie . I was gonna hit paynah at Hairatge but I remembered the no buy starts today


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> lol and what makes it worse is that someone posted the ingredients and its not whats on my jars lable.
> 
> *i only got it because i wanted to support her after all those racist flooded her FB page.*


 
chebaby  I really didn't keep up with that, but now that you mention it, I remember reading a little something about this.

_*still glad i didn't purchase tho' it's not gettin' very many good reviews*_


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> Hey ladies watching the game with DH and the kids.
> 
> @IDareT'sHair I got my Walgreens order Thursday or Friday.
> I'm still waiting on 2 Aveyou orders and Claudie . I was gonna hit paynah at Hairatge but *I remembered the no buy starts today *


 
curlyhersheygirl  Hmp. Okay.  I didn't know it started 2-Day!

Oh Well.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair DB's DC is great very moisturizing. That and the pumpkin condish are my favorites from her; everything else was just ok on my hair.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> curlyhersheygirl  Hmp. Okay.  I didn't know it started 2-Day!
> 
> Oh Well.



I'm not sure either haven't read anything official today. Maybe I should hurry and hit paynah


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl Thanks for You Review Curly!

I love the Oils and the Coconut Lemongrass Transitioning Hair Creme. I also liked the Tucuma Butter. 

I'm sure I'll like the Pumpkin Seed Conditioner. I've had it 50-11 times but never tried it. 

I also have a Shampoo that I got from Fab. Don't ever see that listed anywhere.erplexed  I also have the Shea Lotion.

I hope I like the Cleansing Conditioner.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> I'm not sure either haven't read anything official today.* Maybe I should hurry and hit paynah*


 

curlyhersheygirl 

Hold Up Curly!  You need to Slow Your Roll


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> curlyhersheygirl
> 
> Hold Up Curly!  You need to Slow Your Roll



IDareT'sHair I know but no one blew the whistle to start this no buy


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> 
> Hold Up Curly! You need to Slow Your Roll


 i know right, trynna get over and under the rules. yall know it start today
unless yall wanna change it


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby curlyhersheygirl

No, Honestly, I had no idea when it "Officially" Started.erplexed  

I'm good tho'.  The Spurrrrt done left me.  I haven't bought anything in a minute.  (Thank You Jeezus)

I think that last AveYou Order was the last Products I bought.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Where the Debil is beautyaddict1913 ???? 

She know PJ's need some kind of 'structure'


----------



## chebaby

hmmm well ive been interested in that agon oil moroccan oil deep conditioner. the one in the blue jar


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *hmmm well ive been interested in that agon oil moroccan oil deep conditioner. the one in the blue jar*


 
chebaby  I think Fab Uses that.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

I'll be good


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *I'll be good*


 
@curlyhersheygirl Me Too Curly. I don't need a thang. 

No Plastic Caps. No nothin'. I'm skrait.

When that EndAll Debuts....Imma be on that tho'.


----------



## chebaby

i think ill be good too.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby  Do you think you'll get/try the Morrocan Oil Products? (Blue Packaging)  Doesn't it have a lot of Cones?

I know there was something about it a while back that people were _'complaining'_ about....other than the price. 

I thought it was the ingredients?erplexed


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl Me Too Curly. I don't need a thang.
> 
> No Plastic Caps. No nothin'. I'm skrait.
> 
> When that EndAll Debuts....Imma be on that tho'.



IDareT'sHair I don't need a thing ( haven't in awhile) it's the wants that get me in trouble


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby Do you think you'll get/try the Morrocan Oil Products? (Blue Packaging) Doesn't it have a lot of Cones?
> 
> I know there was something about it a while back that people were _'complaining'_ about....other than the price.
> 
> I thought it was the ingredients?erplexed


 i dont know its just too pricey. the cones dont really bother me much. so i might get it. no time soon of course

my vendor is kbb but i know she aint having no great sales no time soon lol


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> @IDareT'sHair I don't need a thing ( haven't in awhile) *it's the wants that get me in trouble*


 
curlyhersheygirl  I Feel You Ms. Curly!



chebaby said:


> i dont know its just too pricey. the cones dont really bother me much. so i might get it. no time soon of course
> 
> *my vendor is kbb but i know she aint having no great sales no time soon lol*


 
chebaby You betta' check Kern 'dem's Flash Wednesday


----------



## mkd

Evening ladies! 

The post office is tripping with my aveyou.  Hopefully they will deliver it tomorrow.

Not much else going on.  Just popping in to say hi.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

:blowkiss:

mkd  Hey Lady!


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl I Feel You Ms. Curly!
> 
> 
> 
> @chebaby *You betta' check Kern 'dem's Flash Wednesday*


 it aint gonna be that good to make me break the no buy. it would have to be a b1g1 deal which i know she aint having lol.


----------



## mkd

Hi ms T!  

chebaby, have you used cj aloe fix?


----------



## chebaby

mkd said:


> Hi ms T!
> 
> @chebaby, have you used cj aloe fix?


 yea i didnt really like it. for a wash and go it made my hair frizzy. and it was too pricey just to use it for a puff.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Hair Day Tomorrow.  I wrote my Regi Out.  Imma use:

Hairveda MoistPRO
Cathy Howse UBH
Steam w/Marie Dean 
Leave In/Dry Under Dryer


----------



## IDareT'sHair

mkd said:


> @chebaby, *have you used cj aloe fix?*


 


chebaby said:


> *yea i didnt really like it. for a wash and go it made my hair frizzy. and it was too pricey just to use it for a puff.*


 
mkd  Were you thinkin' 'bout gettin' it?  

You know chebaby done used all the CJ there is out there


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @mkd Were you thinkin' 'bout gettin' it?
> 
> You know @chebaby done used all the CJ there is out there


 practically all of it curl junkie cant get nothing past me


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> practically all of it *curl junkie cant get nothing past me*


 
chebaby  Hmp.  Shol' Can't.......


----------



## Brownie518

Hey!!! What's goin' on, ladies? I'm here at work, relaxing for once. 
I can't wait til this work week is over on Wed. morning. I plan to do my hair Wed afternoon. I'm going to prepoo with CPR, that much I know. And I plan to add a HOT in there somewhere, too.


----------



## Eisani

Ok so why am I toying with the idea of moving to Vegas?  *Reaching out to some contacts as we speak*


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Eisani  I didn't think you liked Hot Weather?


----------



## chebaby

Eisani said:


> Ok so why am I toying with the idea of moving to Vegas?  *Reaching out to some contacts as we speak*


 why vegas? just curious.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518  Ms. B -- I'm using my Camille Rose Growth Oil for the 1st time.  

Will use this for the next week or so.


----------



## Eisani

IDareT'sHair I don't  

chebaby ready for a change of scenery, my profession can provide me a job pretty much anywhere, and I actually like the city a lot. Just thinking...


----------



## Eisani

Oh, forgot to post this earlier. Lex Cosmetics $30 worth of stuff for $15 on groupon.
http://www.groupon.com/deals/lex-cosmetics?c=dnb&p=1


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Eisani said:


> @IDareT'sHair *I don't*
> 
> @chebaby ready for a change of scenery, *my profession can provide me a job pretty much anywhere*, and I actually like the city a lot. Just thinking...


 
@Eisani Keep us posted. It's good you're in a Profession where you have Relocation Options.

Lawd Chile....You Gone Burn Up in Vegas! 

What's the "MR." Think about that?


----------



## Eisani

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Eisani Keep us posted. It's good you're in a Profession where you have Relocation Options.
> 
> Lawd Chile....You Gone Burn Up in Vegas!
> 
> What's the "MR." Think about that?


IDareT'sHair I haven't mentioned it to him yet . I'm just weighing options, seeing what's out there. Oh, thought you weren't talking to me!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Eisani Well...You cleared up stuff by saying you don't know when your Membership is Up! 

_*so I'm speaking to you again*_

Don't be springin' nothin' on the Man-Unit.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

13StepsAhead

I see you over in that other Thread Cuttin' Up!....


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Hmp. 

Lawd...There Shole Is a lot of Unhappy Customers Ova' There....


----------



## chebaby

off to look


----------



## robot.

tomorrow is the day of truth! i'm actually a little nervous


----------



## divachyk

Hey  and goodnight  ladies. It's been quite a day! ETA: I was just dropping by for a few to say hello and check messages before bed.


----------



## Seamonster

How come I never know the hair gossip? Who has the unhappy customers I want to snoop too.


----------



## bronzebomb

robot. said:


> tomorrow is the day of truth! i'm actually a little nervous



Happy weave day!


----------



## 13StepsAhead

IDareT'sHair said:


> 13StepsAhead
> 
> I see you over in that other Thread Cuttin' Up!....



IDareT'sHair lol giiirl I just don't get these folks. I whipped up  20oz of my own butter in like 10 minutes.


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Minty

Hey ladies. IDareT'sHair I'm in Riyadh. 

The water is so hard here! I'm thinking I'll need to do a chelating shampoo every wash day and do a final rinse in bottled water. I'll see how it goes.

The Caruso's are a WINNER! So glad I got them.


----------



## divachyk

13StepsAhead - is it hard learning how to whip up your own mixtures, butters, etc? I might conisder delving into this area of hair in 2012.


----------



## bronzebomb

If you all like Whole Foods, The have a good living Social deal.  Spend $10 for $20 worth of groceries:

https://livingsocial.com/deals/123805?ref=conf-jp&rpi=26867413


----------



## 13StepsAhead

divachyk said:


> @13StepsAhead - is it hard learning how to whip up your own mixtures, butters, etc? I might conisder delving into this area of hair in 2012.


 
divachyk I only do butters and a moisture spritz. I think it's more so of knowing what you want it to do, what your hair likes and getting it to the right consistency (that's the "hard" part). everytime I changed my butter mix I would write down how much of each ingredient I used so that I know what I like/didn't like and how I would tweek it next time. I finally got a butter mix that I really like and I'm glad that I kept the recipes so that I know what to use evrytime. I've even given some to family and they love it on their hair and skin.


----------



## natura87

I've been MIA working like crazy. I've been spit up and sneezed on, a shelf fell on my head (my puff blocked the fall) and I was just stung by a bee. My hair is doing pretty good considering I have ben doing fluff and goes for the past 2 weeks.

I found a grey hair, I'm a little perturbed by that. A bottle of Tresemme Naturals is half gone.


----------



## natura87

Gonna get my hair braided this weekend.


----------



## natura87

bronzebomb said:


> If you all like Whole Foods, The have a good living Social deal.  Spend $10 for $20 worth of groceries:
> 
> https://livingsocial.com/deals/123805?ref=conf-jp&rpi=26867413



There is no WF in my area.


----------



## chebaby

hello ladies
i took those braids out last night lol. i used kckt to co wash and as a leave in with a little kccc scrunched into my ends. then i dried my hair with my towel and then paper towels and i like how soft my hair came out.
today im wearing a puff. 

i cant wait until this weekend to henna. my individual strands didnt seem as fine when i was henna'ing. now my hair seems so fine(cause it is lol) and like i have to be all gentle with it. i think my hair needs protein too. i steamed with GPB this past weekend and it made my hair feel extra soft and not strong like i expected. oh well.


----------



## Eisani

Hey yall. Washed this morn w/daily fix, smoothing cond and rinsed. Beauticurls leave in and donna marie miracurls gelly to style. I've received a lot of compliments today. I need to do a detox and get a facial, my skin is going crazy right now and I'm not sure why .


----------



## Seamonster

I used up my Shima hairline creme, Nature Gate Conditioner, VO5 spilt ends conditioner, rhassoul clay, bentoinite clay and Too Shea. So glad I been hauling, my cabinets were getting bare.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Hey Divas to the 10th Power.  Evening!  

Minty How long have you been there?  WOW!  I didn't know.  I knew you said you moved, but I didn't know you meant _"Out of the Country"_  How long will you be there?

Anyway, my Marie Dean Shipped (via Fed Ex) so it's en Route.  I'm under the dryer with Cathy Howse UBH Protein Rx.  I may also add this one to my BF list.  (which is growing)

Will Steam in a bit with the Rest of the MD Seaweed & Rice.  It was the 2 ounce Sampler and I have 1 8 ounce on the way.

chebaby  Glad you hair turned out nice & soft.


----------



## chebaby

hey T
i still havent gotten my super silky
 i need something in the mail NOW lol.

ok so my henna mix will be: nupura 9 herbs henna, amla, hibiscus, honey and water. thats it, very simple mix. and i will probably leave it in for 2 hours unless im lazy and then ill leave it in practically all day lol. still dont know what i will steam with after. i want to get a very deep dark rich color most of my hair is black except my ends so i expect i brilliant color pay off.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> hey T
> i still havent gotten my super silky
> i need something in the mail NOW lol.
> 
> *ok so my henna mix will be: nupura 9 herbs henna, amla, hibiscus, honey and water. thats it, very simple mix. and i will probably leave it in for 2 hours unless im lazy and then ill leave it in practically all day lol. still dont know what i will steam with after. i want to get a very deep dark rich color* most of my hair is black except my ends so i expect i brilliant color pay off.


 
chebaby  So....When's the Big Day Sunday?.....  Sounds Good.  Yeah, definitely Steam & Cowash too.  

Use something 'cheap' to wash that mix out.  Do you have any Aussie Moist?  Lawd...I don't know what your 'cheapies' are..... 

I know You ain't got nothin' 'cheap' in your Stash...the way you be Ballin'.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby So....When's the Big Day Sunday?..... Sounds Good. Yeah, definitely Steam & Cowash too.
> 
> Use something 'cheap' to wash that mix out. Do you have any Aussie Moist? Lawd...I don't know what your 'cheapies' are.....
> 
> I know You ain't got nothin' 'cheap' in your Stash...the way you be Ballin'.


 yea imma do it sunday so i can keep it on while i watch my re runs if it were cold i would be sippin' green tea in my snuggie cant wait for the winter.

i still have all that aussie moist you sent me so ill use that to rinse it out but aussie moist is so thick and i usually use vo5 which is pretty thin. i probably will break down and use my kbb mask


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby  Yeah, you need something on this Thin Side like VO5.  I wouldn't attempt to wash out Henna/Indigo with something 'thick'.  You need something nice & runny.

I know this Sounds IMPOSSIBLE Ya'll, But I will get 3 DC Sessions out of this 2 ounce Marie Dean.  

And ya'll know how I like to Glob on products.  It's just really Super Concentrated.  I thought I'd be done with this tiny jar.

Welp.  So far haven't used anything up.  But Saturday, I should use up 1 MoistPRO & the rest of this little never-ending jar of Marie Dean Seaweed & Rice.  

The other Sample Conditioners I have from her are Leave-Ins and Detanglers.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby Yeah, you need something on this Thin Side like VO5. I wouldn't attempt to wash out Henna/Indigo with something 'thick'. You need something nice & runny.
> 
> I know this Sounds IMPOSSIBLE Ya'll, But I will get 3 DC Sessions out of this 2 ounce Marie Dean.
> 
> And ya'll know how I like to Glob on products. It's just really Super Concentrated. I thought I'd be done with this tiny jar.
> 
> Welp. So far haven't used anything up. But Saturday, I should use up 1 MoistPRO & the rest of this little never-ending jar of Marie Dean Seaweed & Rice.
> 
> The other Sample Conditioners I have from her are Leave-Ins and Detanglers.


 yea T, i gotta find something thin.
and i decided imma steam with curl junkie rehab after. i forgot about that conditioner

3 uses from a 2oz jar is great. i got that from a sample of miss jessies deep conditioner too. cause it was so thick and glided on well.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> 3 uses from a 2oz jar is great*. *i got that from a sample of miss jessies deep conditioner too*. cause it was so thick and glided on well.*


 
chebaby  That's probably what it is!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby Well...Lemme Rinse this Stuff out and get under the dryer. 

I'm really, really impressed with this DC'er.  I could have possibly just gotten the 4 ounce Jars (instead of the 8).  Next time I'll know better. erplexed

Snacking on a Nature Valley Bar & Diet Coke.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby Well...Lemme Rinse this Stuff out and get under the dryer.
> 
> I'm really, really impressed with this DC'er. I could have possibly just gotten the 4 ounce Jars (instead of the 8). Next time I'll know better. erplexed
> 
> Snacking on a Nature Valley Bar & *Diet Coke*.


  you cheating on pepsi now whats up with that????


----------



## 13StepsAhead

Hey IDareT'sHair and chebaby how are you ladies this evening?


----------



## chebaby

13StepsAhead said:


> Hey @IDareT'sHair and @chebaby how are you ladies this evening?


 hey lady. im good how are you?
im about to go eat so ill be doing a lot better in a few minutes lol.


----------



## 13StepsAhead

Ugh I really want to wash my hair, but I didn't bring anything with me and I wont be home until Friday


----------



## 13StepsAhead

chebaby I'm tired girl these people got me working like a slave. I can't wait to hand in my notice  I'm gonna' be doin the brotha' franklin out that place.


----------



## chebaby

13StepsAhead said:


> @chebaby I'm tired girl these people got me working like a slave. I can't wait to hand in my notice  I'm gonna' be doin the brotha' franklin out that place.


 lol im happy for you. i know you must be thrilled. i wish i could be a fly on the wall when you turn in your notice.


----------



## Minty

IDareT'sHair 
- we did move. There was a fire in the old building. We settled in at the new place then the job came up very recently. I wasn't going to pass up the opportunity so I took the position. I've been here a few days now.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

13StepsAhead said:


> @chebaby I'm tired girl these people got me working like a slave. *I can't wait to hand in my notice  I'm gonna' be doin the brotha' franklin out that place.*


 

13StepsAhead  13!  Imma Holla' if you Rock It Outta There Doing the Brutha Franklin Bump & Grind for Da' Lawd.  

Please have somebody Video Tape it!  That's the Resignation Letter in Yo' Hand.


http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&sour...Gl0K1Q&usg=AFQjCNEpKEoQ-a03zqVYjE7CXOIUSlHAhA


----------



## 13StepsAhead

chebaby said:


> lol im happy for you. i know you must be thrilled. i* wish i could be a fly on the wall when you turn in your notice*.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Minty said:


> @IDareT'sHair
> - we did move. There was a fire in the old building. We settled in at the new place then the job came up very recently. I wasn't going to pass up the opportunity so I took the position.* I've been here a few days now.*


 
@Minty How long will you be there? I thought you had moved. I was thankin' it was across town. 

Not across the World.

You should be able to get some nice Oil from there!

I hope you like your job.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

IDareT'sHair said:


> @13StepsAhead 13! Imma Holla' if you Rock It Outta There Doing the Brutha Franklin Bump & Grind for Da' Lawd.
> 
> Please have somebody Video Tape it! That's the Resignation Letter in Yo' Hand.
> 
> 
> http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&sour...Gl0K1Q&usg=AFQjCNEpKEoQ-a03zqVYjE7CXOIUSlHAhA


 
13StepsAhead


----------



## 13StepsAhead

IDareT'sHair said:


> @13StepsAhead 13! Imma Holla' if you Rock It Outta There Doing the Brutha Franklin Bump & Grind for Da' Lawd.
> 
> Please have somebody Video Tape it! That's the Resignation Letter in Yo' Hand.
> 
> 
> http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&sour...Gl0K1Q&usg=AFQjCNEpKEoQ-a03zqVYjE7CXOIUSlHAhA


----------



## beautyaddict1913

Hello ladies Im here! I havent gotten a chance to read through yet but I know yall had better not be done bought nothin lol!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

13StepsAhead said:


>


 
13StepsAhead

oke:oke:Gone Gurl...Rock It Up Outta There Brutha' Franklin Style.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

beautyaddict1913  Hmp. 

We been waiting on you to get this Par'Tay Started. 

A coupla' of 'em was 'bout to hit PayNah last night...but I got 'em together for you Beauty!

I Handled It.


----------



## beautyaddict1913

chebaby your henna mix sounds awesome. I want to use henna before Black Friday since I have been saying I plan to do it forever! My hair turned out great from wash day. I actually just rinsed my DC last night. I had DC in my hair under a processing cap on Sunday when I went to church and yesterday at work. My hair was super soft! I left in CJ Smoothing Lotion and sealed with Claudie's Garden Oil. This evening I added a little KBB Butter Love and I will put on my satin cap and turn in early! Im sooo tired!


----------



## Seamonster

my one vender the product exchange is drying up. Are you guys not selling cause you are not buying?


----------



## beautyaddict1913

IDareT'sHair thank u lol! The no-buy has officially started ladies lol...Im buying shoes, clothes, and make-up until Black Friday!


----------



## beautyaddict1913

Seamonster the product exchange is not a vendor lol...u will be hittin paynah all the time if thats the case!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

beautyaddict1913 said:


> @IDareT'sHair thank u lol! The no-buy has officially started ladies lol...*Im buying shoes, clothes, and make-up until Black Friday!*


 
beautyaddict1913  Uh......What You Talmbout Right Here Beauty?erplexed


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I'm Steeping a Pot of Black Tea Overnight.  I am really enjoying these Black Tea Rinses.


----------



## chebaby

beautyaddict1913 said:


> @chebaby your henna mix sounds awesome. I want to use henna before Black Friday since I have been saying I plan to do it forever! My hair turned out great from wash day. I actually just rinsed my DC last night. I had DC in my hair under a processing cap on Sunday when I went to church and yesterday at work. My hair was super soft! I left in CJ Smoothing Lotion and sealed with Claudie's Garden Oil. This evening I added a little KBB Butter Love and I will put on my satin cap and turn in early! Im sooo tired!


 when you try henna let me know how you like it. i love it.

i see you are really liking that smoothing lotion with the garden oil. sounds good.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby  Yeah...I need to Hendigo Soon.  

Imma Hafta' do it one day soon.  Maybe next weekend.


----------



## Seamonster

beautyaddict913 hehehehehe lol, you caught that. 

Hum, I go through a lot of conditioner, I might have enough shampoo to make it. I just stocked up on oil so I can do that. I was really counting on that product exchange to get me over the hump. Somebody just sold all their AO conditioners, but I got in too late. Think I could have made it with that. 

All I have is
 1 suave naturals coconut
1Cj rehab
1 Cj daily fix - daily use
1 SSI avocado- daily use
1 Cj reconstructor - only use every other week
1 SSI okra reconstructor - use every other week
2 claudie conditioners - daily use
1/2 Pura naturals souffle - every other day
1 AO HSR - weekly

I will be out of co washing conditioners in 3 weeks, since most of these used brands are new to me, I don't know what I will want for the next three months. I will go as long as I can without the product exchange.

Going to get some stuff from Super girl soon, hope that will get me through.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby Yeah...I need to Hendigo Soon.
> 
> Imma Hafta' do it one day soon. Maybe next weekend.


 i was gonna ask if you still henna i havent heard you mention it in a while.


----------



## Brownie518

Hey, ladies!! 
beautyaddict1913 - Just lettin you know now that my no buy starts on Friday. I'll be going to Sally's on Thursday to get some Green Tea & Keratin mist, CPR, and some One n Only conditioner. Okay? So don't be fussin' at me when I post what I bought!!  I can see you 'bout ready to crack the whip already!! 

Lawd, BF shole is far away, ya'll!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> i was gonna ask if you still henna i havent heard you mention it in a while.


 
chebaby  I only do it once every 8 - 10 weeks.  So, yeah...it's time.



Brownie518 said:


> Hey, ladies!!
> @beautyaddict1913 - Just lettin you know now that my no buy starts on Friday. I'll be going to Sally's on Thursday to get some Green Tea & Keratin mist, CPR, and some One n Only conditioner. Okay? So don't be fussin' at me when I post what I bought!!  I can see you 'bout ready to crack the whip already!!
> 
> *Lawd, BF shole is far away, ya'll!!*


 
Brownie518  My Stash Is Sooo Ig'nant Crazy, Stupid...so I'm kinda glad.


----------



## beautyaddict1913

Brownie518 now the whole shebang is gonna wanna start Friday lol...BF sure is far away! But at least we can seriously haul since we will have used up a lot of stuff between now and then!

IDareT'sHair its just no-buy for hair stuff right? Or no-buy nothin? lol


----------



## chebaby

Brownie518 said:


> Hey, ladies!!
> @beautyaddict1913 - Just lettin you know now that my no buy starts on Friday. I'll be going to Sally's on Thursday to get some Green Tea & Keratin mist, CPR, and some One n Only conditioner. Okay? So don't be fussin' at me when I post what I bought!!  I can see you 'bout ready to crack the whip already!!
> 
> Lawd, BF shole is far away, ya'll!!


 oh dont go rubbing it in our faces that you get a few extra days


----------



## IDareT'sHair

beautyaddict1913  I guess it can be for what you need it to be for.  

I have no plans to haul anything major tho'.  And definitely not any Hair Products right now.

chebaby  Hey Che, I keep meaning to ask you your review on CJ Strengthening Conditioner.  (and any one else) of course.

But I know Ms. CheJ is a CJaddict.


----------



## chebaby

beautyaddict1913 said:


> @Brownie518 *now the whole shebang is gonna wanna start Friday *lol...BF sure is far away! But at least we can seriously haul since we will have used up a lot of stuff between now and then!
> 
> @IDareT'sHair its just no-buy for hair stuff right? Or no-buy nothin? lol


 you must have read my mind


IDareT'sHair said:


> @beautyaddict1913 I guess it can be for what you need it to be for.
> 
> I have no plans to haul anything major tho'. And definitely not any Hair Products right now.
> 
> @chebaby Hey Che, I keep meaning to ask you your review on CJ Strengthening Conditioner. (and any one else) of course.
> 
> But I know Ms. CheJ is a CJaddict.


 i only liked it as a leave in. it was just ok for me as a rinse out conditioner. very light and didnt smooth on well from what i remember.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

beautyaddict1913  No, I'm good.  I don't need more time.

chebaby  I guess it will be a Cowasher.  You didn't sound impressed?  

I might sell one?erplexed


----------



## Brownie518

chebaby said:


> oh dont go rubbing it in our faces that you get a few extra days



 Sorry, che!

I would have gone already but since I work nights and this is my four day week. Wed. I plan to catch on sleep so Thursday it is! I'm not buying hair stuff, makeup, perfume, bath and body, bags, or jewelry.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @beautyaddict1913 No, I'm good. I don't need more time.
> 
> @chebaby I guess it will be a Cowasher. You didn't sound impressed?
> 
> I might sell one?erplexed


 i was not impressed but i was going to purchase it again as a protein leave in. my hair has been liking stuff it didnt used to(like kbb nectar) so you might end up loving it. i remember it was a very light conditioner.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *i was not impressed but i was going to purchase it again as a protein leave in.* my hair has been liking stuff it didnt used to(like kbb nectar) so *you might end up loving it*. i remember it was a very light conditioner.


 
chebaby  I bought it to Cowash with, so I might be good. 

I bought 2


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair - whats on your BF list so far???


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> @IDareT'sHair - whats on your BF list so far???


 
Brownie518

Nothin' Much.

Darcy's
Cathy Howse
SheScentIt
*Marie Dean (maybe)
*Christine Gant (maybe)
*Claudie (maybe)
*Hairveda (maybe)
*Oyin (maybe)

*Depends on Sale %.  Don't really need anything.

btw:  The Monoi Cream is floral.  (Hairitage Hydrations) I'll use it up tho'.   But I wish I wouldna' gotten that one.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby I bought it to Cowash with, so I might be good.
> 
> I bought 2


 yea you might like it. what does it smell like: i cant remember


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> *Nothin' Much.*
> 
> Darcy's
> Cathy Howse
> SheScentIt
> *Marie Dean (maybe)
> *Christine Gant (maybe)
> *Claudie (maybe)
> *Hairveda (maybe)
> *Oyin (maybe)
> 
> *Depends on Sale %.  Don't really need anything.
> 
> btw:  The Monoi Cream is floral.  (Hairitage Hydrations) I'll use it up tho'.   But I wish I wouldna' gotten that one.



...Oh, okay. 

Mine is...
Claudie
Jasmine
Hydratherma Naturals (not expecting a sale but I'll need to stock up )

You should have gone with your first instinct on that Monoi!  I'm loving the other Clouds, though.


----------



## natura87

Errbody at my new job keeps asking me about my hair and saying "Is that all yours?" I guess its finally showing some girth. 

I will Dc tonight, twist until Friday to stretch my hair for braids.


----------



## natura87

Narrowing down my BF selections. Yeah I'm out of the No Buy.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518  Oh Yeah...Some BFH Shine Rinses if there is a Sale.


----------



## divachyk

Well let me just keep it real, I'mma be in the dog house before this no buy gets started because I gonna buy a magic rake comb.  Was planning to buy it over the weekend but the lhcf member I tagged to inquire on some info has yet to get back to me so....I deem myself forgiven since this was a planted seed before our start. (trying to convince self)

I need to step away from the groupons and kgb deals. Over the past few months I've purchased a mini getaway to Orlando, a ultrasonic electric toothbrush with ultraviolet sanitizing tray, earrings, shoes, virus protection to name a few.  Today I purchased a massage. I'm bummed. Waited too long and all they had were 30 min sessions left. Wanted the 60 min sessions. You snooze, you lose, right.


----------



## hannan

Evening ladies! 

I have failed again and got that whole foods groupon. I had a feeling it would be sold out so I'm glad I got it. I was planning on trying some ao gpb before my no buy started anyway (officially on the 21st now since that's when I get off break for school). 

I cocleansed last night with cj daily fix and dced with jasmine's hibiscus dc in wild strawberry  overnight. Finished of a pura body sapote lotion and used the butter and a little cj curl queen to make four big braids again.


----------



## divachyk

hannan - I went to purchase it tonight for when I go on vacay and it was sold out. :-(  We don't have a whole foods in my area but I have a field day when I visit an area that has one.


----------



## hannan

I think I've narrowed down my BF list to 

Curl Junkie - via my multiple look aveyou/kgb groupons
Qhemet
Claudie

That's it. I ain't listening to anything else!


----------



## hannan

divachyk I know, right? I love going in there when I do. I have one near campus that I drive by everyday but I've only bothered to go in twice. Can you believe it sold out so fast?! When I bought it, there were around 220k sold and they're done with a million!


----------



## divachyk

hannan - I knew it was on sale and just thought meh, I'll have time. Yeah okay, apparently I was wrong.


----------



## Eisani

chebaby said:


> hmmm well ive been interested in that agon oil moroccan oil deep conditioner. the one in the blue jar


I love it, cones and all. Smells nice, leaves my hair easy to detangle and super soft and shiny. A little goes a long way too. That's what I was talking about thote choppin dd for- she was using that stuff to cowash .

Lemme go to bed. I think I need to get my gallbladder checked . Haven't been feeling the best lately.


----------



## Ltown

Hey ladies, hope everyone doing well on the no buy

I have no bf list the  sales really have to be 30% for me to buy, i have so much now that won't get used up.  Since my scalp is healed i'm reducing the amount of products i used on my hair so don't need alot.  If and when i used the claudie protein i will mix it with a cream conditioner.


----------



## Ese88

Hi Ladies,
I haven't been posting because my regimen is so boring now, I just spray my braids every other day. It will be 6 weeks on saturday and then i have 2 more weeks until take down. I will give my hair a break for two weeks and then I'm going to get tree braids


----------



## Eisani

Hey junkies and germs! My homemade flax gel is a mickey fickin WIN!!  I added a lil of this and a lil of that to it and my hair is NOICE. I'm going to keep playing with the formulation because it's a bit thick, but once I get it down, I'll be selling locally as well. I have an idea for a twisting cream.

What yall doing? Does it break the rules of the no-buy if someone makes the purchase for you ?


----------



## natura87

Hello ladies. I got out of work early today so...I'm just checking out a few sites so I can narrow down my BF list some more.


----------



## Charz

Hey everyone! My hair is in twists today, but I wore my hair like this last weekend! Sorry for the huge pic!


----------



## 13StepsAhead

nice pic Charz and your hair is really nice!


----------



## Seamonster

Charz pretty hair


----------



## Ltown

Charz said:


> Hey everyone! My hair is in twists today, but I wore my hair like this last weekend! Sorry for the huge pic!


 
Cute, wish I can still do that.


----------



## natura87

I want to get my brotha franklin on.  So far I am looking at Hairveda, Beija Flor Naturals and and Oyin. I would have included Enso in that list before the debacle. I want some HH, S and D, Dew and Pomade from Oyin for sure. I've heard great things about Beija Flor's hemp seed something or other. The only think I have tried from Hairveda was the Vatika Frosting. I want some more of that but I dunno if I will be able to use it. Is coconut a tree nut, or a nut in general?Or just some other type of thingy? I know it has the word nut in it but I was wondering becuase 2 of the kids I teach have a severe allergy to just peanuts and tree nuts. I dont want to have to administer an Epipen  and call an ambulance all becuase I wanted some shiny hair.

I think I'm gonna use my SM DTM for when I get my hair done this Friday. That should put a good dent in it. Its 1/2 gone but I use products sparingly.


----------



## natura87

Charz said:


> Hey everyone! My hair is in twists today, but I wore my hair like this last weekend! Sorry for the huge pic!



Ohhhhh. Purty!


----------



## mkd

Charz, cute pic!


----------



## chebaby

chello everyone

so i am preparing my hair for henna day sunday so last night i did my first ever egg protein treatment. i mixed one egg in ORS mayo and it looked gross. but like the pj g that i am i sucked it up and used it anyway. egg protein really is strong which i like. i put it on dry hair for an hour, then cleansed with deva no poo, then conditioned and detaingled with smoothing lotion. 
i left a little lotion in and sealed with kbb oil and kbb cream. then i bunned. but today my bun felt so dry and brittle but when i took it down it was greasy so i cleansed again with no poo, detangled with smoothing lotion, and conditioned with GPB. then i used smoothing lotion and nectar as a leave in under honey butter. now im wearing a low puff.
so i liked the egg protein but i really need to moisturize after it which im not used to.

i cant wait until my henna sunday because my hair needs some help.
also that egg treat made my ends feel so brittle. even now my hair is soft but my ends feel rough. i will do a trim in december when i straighten my hair.
and after my henna i will steam steam steam some more because i need my ends to feel as good as they usually do.


----------



## robot.

wellllp, here it is! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




i need to go back and have her change a few things, but overall i really like it! i think i'll love it once i get the part/bang fixed


----------



## IDareT'sHair

robot.
Charz

Both of you Ladies Look Absolutely Adorable.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Charz lovely hair as always.

robot. It looks really nice.

Hey ladies I'm about to rinse this DC out of my hair in a few.
I've been testing out the CJ argan oil conditioner and I love it as a rinse out; as a LI it was a fail on my hair.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Eisani said:


> *Hey junkies and germs! *
> 
> What yall doing? Does it break the rules of the no-buy if someone makes the purchase for you ?


 
Eisani  That's what I'm talmbout.erplexed......

beautyaddict1913  That's a good question beauty.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Hey Divas!

Finished up my MD Strawberry Yogurt Smoothie Hair Creme.  Using, MD Henna Buttercreme Hair Cream now.

Haven't checked my Mail today, but not expecting anything.  My MD & AveYou are suppose to arrive via FedEx.


----------



## chebaby

my kbb super silky still hasnt shipped


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl  Thanks Curly!  I was gone use the Argan & Olive as a Cowash.

chebaby  See.  You shouldn't get completely strung out on Kern dem


----------



## mkd

@robot, very cute!


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl Thanks Curly! I was gone use the Argan & Olive as a Cowash.
> 
> @chebaby See. *You shouldn't get completely strung out on Kern dem*


 i know. and i didnt feel like b!tching and moaning so i didnt say anything but when i looked in my nectar it was half full/empty thats probably why they changed the bottles to black ones so you cant see how much they put in there.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> i know. *and i didnt feel like b!tching and moaning so i didnt say anything but when i looked in my nectar it was half full/empty* thats probably why they changed the bottles to black ones so you cant see how much they put in there.


 
chebaby  You have Permission to do both. 

How Dare They?

That's a Hotmess & I would be Ticked Off.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby You have Permission to do both.
> 
> How Dare They?
> 
> That's a Hotmess & I would be Ticked Off.


 girl i was so ticked off. kbb be trippin' err time i give them a chance they screw it up.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *girl i was so ticked off. kbb be trippin' err time i give them a chance they screw it up*.


 
chebaby  If this product doesn't meet up to your Expectations 100 Percent in Quanity, Volume, Shipping, Scent......I would contact CS.

_*for what its worth*_


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby If this product doesn't meet up to your Expectations 100 Percent in Quanity, Volume, Shipping, Scent......I would contact CS.
> 
> _*for what its worth*_


 yea but they would just lie about it anyway. like when the formula changed and they told me it didnt even though i was standing there looking at the same product with two different ingredients.
talking to kern is like talking to a brick wall.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> yea but *they would just lie about it anyway.* like when the formula changed and they told me it didnt even though i was standing there looking at the same product with two different ingredients.
> *talking to kern is like talking to a brick wall.*


 
chebaby  Hmp. That's why I said:  _'for what it's worth'_


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Just massaged in some Camille Rose Growth Oil.

Thinkin' out my Regi for Saturday.


----------



## Seamonster

@robot that is pretty, what did you do?


----------



## BrownBetty

hi ladies!

I revisited the mizani overnight treatment. My hair likes it.  I've had it for a while, who new?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

BrownBetty said:


> hi ladies!
> 
> *I revisited the mizani overnight treatment. My hair likes it. I've had it for a while, who new?*


 
BrownBetty

Hey Lady!

Thanks for reminding me I have this in my Stash.  I totally forgot about it.

It will be perfect for Fall/Winter. 

I like the way it feels/performs.


----------



## chebaby

BrownBetty said:


> hi ladies!
> 
> I revisited the mizani overnight treatment. My hair likes it. I've had it for a while, who new?


 are you talking about the nightime h2o treatment?
i loved that stuff when i was relaxed. anytime i had breakage that stuff stopped it in one day no lie.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *are you talking about the nightime h2o treatment?*
> *i loved that stuff when i was relaxed. anytime i had breakage that stuff stopped it in one day no lie.*


 
chebaby  Yep.  That's the One I'm referring to.

Imma pull that out for my Fall/Winter Regi.


----------



## robot.

Seamonster said:


> @robot that is pretty, what did you do?



thanks. it's the install i got with the bohyme brazilian wave hair.


----------



## BrownBetty

chebaby said:


> are you talking about the nightime h2o treatment?
> i loved that stuff when i was relaxed. anytime i had breakage that stuff stopped it in one day no lie.





IDareT'sHair said:


> chebaby  Yep.  That's the One I'm referring to.
> 
> Imma pull that out for my Fall/Winter Regi.



Yes!  It gave my hair a nice shine.  I was seeing a lil breakage.  I will use it a couple of times a week.  


Anyone use oil sheen?  You have a favorite that I can get in a store (B&M)?  

Thx!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

BrownBetty

I like(d) Isoplus.  Blue Can.  

Also, Design Essentials has a Good Oil Sheen.


----------



## chebaby

ok i decided to do henna tonight and then again on sunday like i used to do. im so excited. i wanted to do it anyway but kept talking myself out of it but i will do it and leave it in over night.


----------



## beautyaddict1913

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Eisani That's what I'm talmbout.erplexed......
> 
> @beautyaddict1913 That's a good question beauty.


 
Eisani and IDareT'sHair nope it does NOT break the rules if someone else buys it for you - with THEIR own money lol (as long as you're not spending, you're winning!)

Hello ladies! I wore my wig today and have not done anything to my hair. I may do my Claudie's regi tonight - Scalp Elixir, Ends Insurance then moisturize with Smoothing Lotion. I will be going to the gym and co-washing tomoro...my hair always needs a little boost from co-washing after I use sulfur.


----------



## beautyaddict1913

chebaby u should do protein before henna? I want to make sure I do it right!

I forgot to tell yall my last Curl Junkie order came today (bittersweet)...I am now wishing I got more Argan & Olive....I am just waiting on SheScentIt now....I had better get to ordering some makeup - its going to kill me not getting anything in the mail for the next 2 months!


----------



## robot.

could you ladies recommend a good growth/sulfur serum? i have (hereditary) thin temples. i'm thankful that she didn't braid too tight so there's no tension at all, but i figured i'd baby my edges during these next two months.


----------



## chebaby

beautyaddict1913 said:


> @chebaby u should do protein before henna? I want to make sure I do it right!
> 
> I forgot to tell yall my last Curl Junkie order came today (bittersweet)...I am now wishing I got more Argan & Olive....I am just waiting on SheScentIt now....I had better get to ordering some makeup - its going to kill me not getting anything in the mail for the next 2 months!


 you dont have to do protein before henna. but my hair needed protein, and after henna i will steam or deep condition, if my hair was already too moisturized then the deep conditioning after henna would be too much.
for some people henna acts like a protein but it does not for me. it makes my hair strong in that it coats it so that it is not easily broken but it does not act like a protein in balancing moisture.
i hope you understand what im trying to say, i know sometimes im all over the place. basically my hair needs more protein than what henna gives.


----------



## beautyaddict1913

lol.... chebaby I understand u! 

robot. check out Claudie's Hair Revitalizer - I love the Scalp Elixir and also check out her pomades section, she has growth pomades listed in that section, that may be easier to apply to the temples.


----------



## robot.

She worked out of her fotki, right? Isn't she moving to a website now?


----------



## robot.

This looked good: http://www.etsy.com/listing/81735922/new-scalp-revival-healthy-scalp-and


----------



## divachyk

Very pretty @Charz and @robot.

@robot. I still might get a scarf made. Just waiting until it cools off a little. I'll start thinking about it more around that time.

Oh and, ladies.... I purchased my bone combs today that I said I was in the market for.


----------



## robot.

I forgot I had a growth serum! I'm glad I remembered I had this bottle of oil before I bought that other stuff. Perfect! 

I'm gonna add a little sulfur powder.


----------



## Eisani

sholl is quiet


----------



## chebaby

chello everyone
my henna went well. my mix was very simple, just henna and water lol. i left it on all night and rinsed this morning. my hair is extra shiny and soft and THICK or i should say it looks full. however it is a bit weighed down, i hate how henna stretches my curls, but it usually goes back to normal after a few co washes.
i could not find a bottle of vo5 to save my life so i rinsed with tresemme and when i was done i found a dang bottle of vo5 strawberry
then i let my hair air dry and went back to sleep with naked hair lol. i was very lazy. then i co washed with deva no poo and jasmines hibiscus which i love love love.

i had a time dteangling so i used smoothing lotion and then kckt as my leave  in.
now i remember why i was able to wear naked wash and goes, it was the henna believe it or not.
my color is not as dark as i wanted so next week(or sunday if im in the mood) i will use jamila. the thing about jamila though is that it is extra strong on my hair. so we will see.

oh and my little grey hair in the front is STILL grey lmao.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

divachyk said:


> @robot. *I still might get a scarf made. Just waiting until it cools off a little. I'll start thinking about it more around that time. **I purchased my bone combs today that I said I was in the market for. *


 
divachyk robot. is making my scarf I ordered  I ordered one in Black that can be Doubled.



robot. said:


> I forgot I had a growth serum! I'm glad I remembered I had this bottle of oil before I bought that other stuff. Perfect! I'm gonna add a little sulfur powder.


 
robot.  I was gone 'suggest' Tiiva or Camille Rose.  Glad you found yours.....


----------



## Eisani

Hmmm, I might add Darcy's and Camille Rose to my bf list. I'm trying to resist hauling hair. 

I made my shea moisturizers last night, one whipped and one creamy and scented with berries and cream I used the whipped one on my edges and the creamy one throughout while my hair was still damp and ooh wee. I likey. I did a high pony and tucked/pinned my ends. My curls are moist and popping like crazy. Am I the only one that has added fragrance to their Daily Fix?? I hate the smell. Its so boring compared to most of the other products.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby  Glad Your Henna Session went well.  You talked me into doing mine Saturday a.m.  Too much Grey.

Anyway, didn't get any mail today.  My Marie Dean is suppose to get here Saturday.  I need to check on AveYou.  

beautyaddict and curlyhersheygirl got me wanting more CJ Argan & Olive.  I had 2 bottles (I think), but I sent Fab one.

I'll get some.  (I have 1 more Groupon).


----------



## Minty

was at the local markets today.....didn't buy nothing, but I was reading/translating them labels HARD! 

still on my no buy. Night ladies. (afternoon for you)


----------



## Brownie518

Hey, ladies. Its chilly and rainy here today. I love it! 

I used up another Shea Rinse and Pura Naturals Loc Oil. 

Did ya'll get the Groupon email that you can get $10 in Groupon bucks if you purchase a groupon thru your mobile device?


----------



## 13StepsAhead

Hey ladies I'm beat, my hair has not been washed since saturday and I'm ready to wash tomorrow. I have my reggie planned out and ready to go, as soon as I get home I will get started.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> chebaby  Glad Your Henna Session went well.  You talked me into doing mine Saturday a.m.  Too much Grey.
> 
> Anyway, didn't get any mail today.  My Marie Dean is suppose to get here Saturday.  I need to check on AveYou.
> 
> beautyaddict and curlyhersheygirl got me wanting more *CJ Argan & Olive.*  I had 2 bottles (I think), but I sent Fab one.
> 
> I'll get some.  (I have 1 more Groupon).



IDareT'sHair It's really good. I need to get more myself


----------



## chebaby

Brownie518 said:


> Hey, ladies. Its chilly and rainy here today. I love it!
> 
> I used up another Shea Rinse and Pura Naturals Loc Oil.
> 
> *Did ya'll get the Groupon email that you can get $10 in Groupon bucks if you purchase a groupon thru your mobile device*?


 i dont think i got that but would that be cheating on the no buy

kern still playing with my SS i see cause i aint get it yet. or an email.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl  I'll pick up 1 or 2 more after the No-Buy.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 chebaby curlyhersheygirl 13StepsAhead Eisani

I'm glad we're all on for a change!

What's up Divas!

Yeah, it is gone be hard with no packages for 2 months.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518 @chebaby @curlyhersheygirl @13StepsAhead @Eisani
> 
> I'm glad we're all on for a change!
> 
> What's up Divas!
> 
> *Yeah, it is gone be hard with no packages for 2 months*.


  its gonna be hell.
but at least ill use up some of my "crap" so i can get back to the staples.

i used up a jasmines shea rinse yesterday i think or maybe the day before. next on my list to use up are:
AO GPB
cj repair me
shea moisture black soap conditioner
cj deep fix
cj smoothing lotion(1 back up)
cj smoothing conditioner(1 back up)
kckt


----------



## 13StepsAhead

I'm glad I ordered from the AV sale before this no-buy started


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> curlyhersheygirl  I'll pick up 1 or 2 more after the No-Buy.



I will also. I have 1 groupon left and was contemplating getting another one but didn't.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *its gonna be hell*.


 
@chebaby:mob::heated:

Shol' Is...

What Imma Do after my AveYou & Marie Dean gets here?


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby:mob::heated:
> 
> Shol' Is...
> 
> What Imma Do after my AveYou & Marie Dean gets here?



IDareT'sHair I hear ya. I'm waiting on 1 more Aveyou and Claudie


----------



## 13StepsAhead

I know these last 2 KGB's gonna' be burning a hole in my purse.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

13StepsAhead said:


> *I know these last 2 KGB's gonna' be burning a hole in my purse.*


 
13StepsAhead  Me too 13!  I wish I woulda' gotten at least 1 mo'.

We hafta' use them by Dec 5th.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> 13StepsAhead  Me too 13!  I wish I woulda' gotten at least 1 mo'.
> 
> *We hafta' use them by Dec 5th*.



IDareT'sHair that's what stopped me from getting another 1. I initially got 4 and used them all so my CJ stash is redonkulous. I then purchased another 1 Friday to hold onto just in case


----------



## 13StepsAhead

IDareT'sHair said:


> @13StepsAhead Me too 13! I wish I woulda' gotten at least 1 mo'.
> 
> We hafta' use them by Dec 5th.


 
IDareT'sHair I'll definitely use mine up before Dec. 5th, I have to make sure I'm well stocked before the move.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

13StepsAhead said:


> @IDareT'sHair I'll definitely use mine up before Dec. 5th, *I have to make sure I'm well stocked before the move.*


 
13StepsAhead  I'm still trippin' that you and Minty are going to these Far Away Lands.......

Yeah, you need to be Well-Stocked.


----------



## 13StepsAhead

Yeah. I'm mad that Minty just sprung that on us... Like um yea Divas I ain't here no mo' 

Yea I'm holding on to my "good stuff" until then.


----------



## 13StepsAhead

At least I gave some notice. I may need to get me some more Jasmine's before I leave.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby:mob::heated:
> 
> Shol' Is...
> 
> *What Imma Do after my AveYou & Marie Dean gets here*?


 keep it in the box for another week to surprise yourself


----------



## IDareT'sHair

13StepsAhead said:


> *Yeah. I'm mad that @**Minty** just sprung that on us... Like um yea Divas I ain't here no mo'*
> Yea I'm holding on to my "good stuff" until then.


 
13StepsAhead  I know.  Right.erplexed 

I tripped.  I remember her saying she was moving/moved but she didn't say to another Country/Kingdom.



13StepsAhead said:


> At least I gave some notice.* I may need to get me some more Jasmine's before I leave.*


 
13StepsAhead  Gurl....You know you need plenty of Hibiscus



chebaby said:


> *keep it in the box for another week to surprise yourself*


 
chebaby  Good Idea!  Hmp. You mean _another month_.

I don't know if Imma make it.  Just being honest.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @13StepsAhead I know. Right.erplexed
> 
> I tripped. I remember her saying she was moving/moved but she didn't say to another Country/Kingdom.
> 
> 
> 
> @13StepsAhead Gurl....You know you need plenty of Hibiscus
> 
> 
> 
> @chebaby Good Idea! Hmp. You mean _another month_.
> 
> *I don't know if Imma make it.* Just being honest.


 you aint alone i mean i do plan on making it but i do want some more ayurveda herbs. only thing holding me back is i cant get it on the ground so thats a good thing lol.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *you aint alone i mean i do plan on making it* but i do want some more ayurveda herbs. only thing holding me back is i cant get it on the ground so thats a good thing lol.


 
@chebaby But I So Need to Make It!...... I told you my Stash is Real Ig'nant.

Like I don't know why today is Spurrrrt is workin' me? 

Tryna' get up in these here Fangers. 

Maybe if something woulda' came today I'd be ai'ite. 

That MD ain't gone get here until Saturday. And Lawd knows about AveYou.

And no telling when Kern dem gone come through (for you).


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I don't know why I lurk in that Naturlista Thread?  It's not like I'm ever gone buy it.  

I just find it fascinating it's like kinda' on the hush-hush that folks haven't been all that pleased with the products.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby But I So Need to Make It!...... I told you my Stash is Real Ig'nant.
> 
> Like I don't know why today is Spurrrrt is workin' me?
> 
> Tryna' get up in these here Fangers.
> 
> Maybe if something woulda' came today I'd be ai'ite.
> 
> That MD ain't gone get here until Saturday. And Lawd knows about AveYou.
> 
> And no telling when Kern dem gone come through (for you).


 girl we can do this fight the spurrrt girl. 

and with that kgb still going on i feel like its waiting on me to buy the last one


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> girl we can do this *fight the spurrrt girl.*
> 
> and with that kgb still going on i feel like its waiting on me to buy the last one


 
chebaby  Imma Fight It.

curlyhersheygirl  I'm still mad about my Enso


----------



## 13StepsAhead

IDareT'sHair said:


> I don't know why I lurk in that Naturlista Thread? It's not like I'm ever gone buy it.
> 
> *I just find it fascinating it's like kinda' on the hush-hush that folks haven't been all that pleased with the products*.


 
IDareT'sHair girl this boggles my mind all of the other threads around here that have turned a business upside down and nothing wrong w/ that vendor chargin about $25 for whipped shea butter and takes dang near a month for a 1/2 empty jar.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

13StepsAhead said:


> @IDareT'sHair *girl this boggles my mind all of the other threads around here that have turned a business upside down and nothing wrong w/ that vendor chargin about $25 for whipped shea butter and takes dang near a month for a 1/2 empty jar*.


 
13StepsAhead  You Feel Me. 

And Folks still ain't got they stuff, put it in the Fridge and it's still runny, spoiled, can't get no refunds _blah, blah, blah._...but it's all good tho'.

Investigatin' folks and talmbout folks Momma and carrying on.........


----------



## hannan

Evening ladies! 

A new Vitamin Shoppe is being built literally 2 min from my house. It will take all my might for me to fight the spurrt.


----------



## Minty

13StepsAhead IDareT'sHair 

Okay y'all. The job was completely unplanned and after we moved to another apartment. 

We moved to a new spot, bought all new everything for the new place (there was a fire in the old place/smoke) and were settled....then this job opportunity came up and I just applied. They contacted me a few hours later and we had an interview via Skype. A second interview and I got the job. It happened fairly quickly. The visa came in soon after and I was on the plane traveling to Riyadh.  I was on the job site the next day. 

This is such a great program. The university I work for has implemented a new curriculum.


----------



## 13StepsAhead

IDareT'sHair said:


> @13StepsAhead You Feel Me.
> 
> And Folks still ain't got they stuff, put it in the Fridge and it's still runny, spoiled, can't get no refunds _blah, blah, blah._...but it's all good tho'.
> 
> Investigatin' folks and talmbout folks Momma and carrying on.........


 
@IDareT'sHair I noticed that a lot of people round' here follow the pack...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

hannan  You _betta' _fight like Holyfield.


----------



## 13StepsAhead

@Minty it sounds like a wonderful oppurtuniy for you... I'm just messin' with ya'. At least I'll have someone to chat with that's a little closer in time.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

13StepsAhead said:


> @IDareT'sHair I noticed that a lot of people round' follow the pack...


 
13StepsAhead  Girl...And Ain't bought narya' a pair of errrangs. 

Or No Enso for that matter.....erplexed


----------



## hannan

Minty said:


> 13StepsAhead IDareT'sHair
> 
> Okay y'all. The job was completely unplanned and after we moved to another apartment.
> 
> We moved to a new spot, bought all new everything for the new place (there was a fire in the old place/smoke) and were settled....then this job opportunity came up and I just applied. They contacted me a few hours later and we had an interview via Skype. A second interview and I got the job. It happened fairly quickly. The visa came in soon after and I was on the plane traveling to Riyadh.  I was on the job site the next day.
> 
> This is such a great program. The university I work for has implemented a new curriculum.



Wow. Congrats! I read one of your previous posts and was like "Riyadh? When did this happen?"  That's a great opportunity in a great country.


----------



## Minty

It's 2:45am here right now, so umm yea I'm all behind on the goings on. 

The water here is super hard. 13StepsAhead, prepare for water problems when you go to Geneva.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

13StepsAhead said:


> @Minty it sounds like a wonderful oppurtuniy for you... I'm just messin' with ya'. *At least I'll have someone to chat with that's a little closer in time.*


 
13StepsAhead  Yeah, ya'll gone be up at all hours.

Minty  You messed me up with that one....


----------



## Minty

Yea y'all are my e-girls but I keep stuff to myself until it actually happens.


----------



## 13StepsAhead

IDareT'sHair said:


> @13StepsAhead Girl...*And Ain't bought narya' a pair of errrangs. *
> 
> *Or No Enso for that matter*.....erplexed


 
IDareT'sHair Fo' Real and everytime someone would ask the question "so who in here got cheated..." nan' person had an answer




Minty said:


> It's 2:45am here right now, so umm yea I'm all behind on the goings on.
> 
> The water here is super hard. @13StepsAhead, *prepare for water problems* when you go to Geneva.


 
Minty spinning: I don't even know what to do about that. I guess I will see if I can buy me a shower filter.


----------



## hannan

13StepsAhead After Geneva, won't you be in Dubai? Am I mixing that up?  Then you and Minty will be even closer!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Minty said:


> @13StepsAhead @IDareT'sHair
> 
> *Okay y'all. The job was completely unplanned and after we moved to another apartment. *
> 
> *We moved to a new spot, bought all new everything for the new place (there was a fire in the old place/smoke) and were settled....then this job opportunity came up and I just applied. They contacted me a few hours later and we had an interview via Skype. A second interview and I got the job. It happened fairly quickly. The visa came in soon after and I was on the plane traveling to Riyadh.  I was on the job site the next day. *
> 
> *This is such a great program. The university I work for has implemented a new curriculum.*


 
Minty  How Long will you be there?


----------



## 13StepsAhead

Minty said:


> Yea y'all are my e-girls but I keep stuff to myself until it actually happens.


 
yea I hear you on that...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

13StepsAhead said:


> @IDareT'sHair *Fo' Real and everytime someone would ask the question "so who in here got cheated..." nan' person had an answer* @Minty spinning: I don't even know what to do about that. I guess I will see if I can buy me a shower filter.


 
13StepsAhead  Shol' Didn't.  Yeah buy a shower one and a faucet one.



hannan said:


> @13StepsAhead *After Geneva, won't you be in Dubai? Am I mixing that up?  Then you and @**Minty** will be even closer!*


 
hannan  Yep.  That sounds right.


----------



## 13StepsAhead

hannan said:


> @13StepsAhead After *Geneva, won't you be in Dubai? Am I mixing that up?*  Then you and @Minty will be even closer!


 
hannan They asked where I would like to go next and I said Dubai, so we'll see, but I think they may want me to go to Egypt. Either is fine with me.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

13StepsAhead  Lawd Ya'll.

Ya'll Just errrwhere.


----------



## 13StepsAhead

IDareT'sHair said:


> @13StepsAhead Shol' Didn't. *Yeah buy a shower one and a faucet one*.
> 
> 
> 
> @hannan Yep. That sounds right.


 
Thanks IDareT'sHair I will get both


----------



## Minty

yup 13StepsAhead - we will be going out if I can get over there. (any excuse) 

IDareT'sHair - The teaching contract is for a year renewable. 

I did buy apple cider vinegar today. So I guess I've used my one pass! I've gone back to a 1x/wk wash schedule because of the water here.


----------



## 13StepsAhead

IDareT'sHair said:


> @13StepsAhead Lawd Ya'll.
> 
> Ya'll Just errrwhere.


 
IDareT'sHair my career goal was to be global head in my field so this is perfect. I also want to travel around the world so to do it on a company's dime is even better.


----------



## 13StepsAhead

IDareT'sHair said:


> @13StepsAhead Lawd Ya'll.
> 
> Ya'll Just errrwhere.


 


Minty said:


> yup @13StepsAhead - *we will be going out if I can get over there. (any excuse) *
> 
> @IDareT'sHair - The teaching contract is for a year renewable.
> 
> I did buy apple cider vinegar today. So I guess I've used my one pass! I've gone back to a 1x/wk wash schedule because of the water here.


 
Minty that would be great  At least that would alleviate the alone feeling. Did you bring a lot of products with you?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Minty said:


> @IDareT'sHair - *The teaching contract is for a year renewable.*


 
Minty  That's what I'm on.



13StepsAhead said:


> @IDareT'sHair *my career goal was to be global head in my field so this is perfect.* I also want to travel around the world so to do it on a company's dime is even better.


 
13StepsAhead  That's Good.


----------



## Minty

Surprisingly no. I brought a lot of stuff, that when I got here was like - I shoulda brought xyz. The water really affects the products. 

Joico works - but I have BKT and joico has sodium in it so that's a trade off.
I have a lot of oils but I took out more than I thought because I was testing the weight BUT didn't add it back before locking it up ...... and I STILL went overweight! 

They have everything here as in the US, but I'll be returning in a couple of months so I'll bring more products. (keeping in line with the no-buy)


----------



## Minty

everyone here is so nice to me and its a beautiful city. I'm happy I made the decision to do it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Minty  That's Nice Minty.  I'm sure you'll do well.


----------



## 13StepsAhead

Minty  thanks for the advice and I'm sure you will enjoy it and the career opportunities that will be afforded to you as a result.


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Eisani

Minty said:


> Yea y'all are my e-girls but I keep stuff to myself until it actually happens.



I knew


----------



## divachyk

I applaud 13StepsAhead and Minty for having the courage to pick up and move. I'm bold and daring but not sure if I have it in me to move that far away by myself. Live it up now while the chance has been afforded to you. Way cool.


----------



## 13StepsAhead

divachyk thanks! I'm only 24 so like I said before this is the right opportunity at the right time in my life.


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## divachyk

13StepsAhead...understand. I am 33 and dh is 35 and we're without child.We thought about moving to England for about 5 years and heading back to FL. We shall see.


----------



## divachyk

IDareT'sHair - I'm making my Christmas list. You have a mastex heat cap right? Do you like it? Do you use it for conditioning? I have a Gold -n- Hot heat cap and it's okay. Have had it for a while so it's getting a little dated. Looking for an alternative for when I don't want to steam or use hooded dryer.


----------



## Eisani

Why do I do strange things like polish my nails this late? That goodness for Poshe and Seche Vite  Finally used Zoya Pinta, love the color. I think I'm going to make it a point to use all of my polishes at least once. 

Diavachyk I know you didn't ask me, but I have a Mastex heat cap and it gets the job done. I used it to dc and process my color when I'm feeling lazy. I've even slept in it before  I know. 

My BF list keeps growing. I think I'm just going through withdrawals.


----------



## Ltown

Hey ladies, Buttersnbar sale, shea butter for body

Save 20%	
Use coupon code ENDOFSUMMER from now until Saturday September 17, 2011 to get this subscriber only exclusive offer!!
*
Offer Expires: 20% off now until Saturday 9/17/2011
15% off Sunday 9/18/2011 until 9/20/2011

Minty, 13StepsAhead, congratulations, awseome opportunity.  Traveling new people, is great.  I retire from Air Force, travel mostly US but did lived in Panama 3 years met some wonderful people during ny career.


----------



## Ltown

So how long is the no buy?  I am busy with school for the nexts couple of months, but stocking up for the winter should happen before BF?  So will there be fall sales?  IDareT'sHair, i know you have it down.


----------



## Minty

divachyk we are around the same age. Please don't let age deter you. DO it! You could teach anywhere. There are lots of opportunities all over the world and not working adjunct either - with full benefits.


----------



## Eisani

Ltown you wrong for posting that ! *TEAM NO-BUY TIL BLACK FRI* 
unless someone else buys for you


----------



## Ltown

Eisani said:


> @Ltown you wrong for posting that ! *TEAM NO-BUY TIL BLACK FRI*
> unless someone else buys for you


 
It's for the body moisturizer


----------



## IDareT'sHair

divachyk  Like Ms Eisani said...the Mastex definitely gets the Job Done.  Mine has 3 Speeds Low, Med, High.  Works Great!

I think you'd like it.  It gets better reviews than the Gold N Hot.

It's one of those "Tools" that I'd definitely replace if it went out.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ltown  Not sure about the Sales.  We'll All hafta' chip in and do our Part to get the word out.

I'm not even sure what I plan to get (if anything).  

I said I might just be a Spectator if the Sales aren't that Great.erplexed


----------



## chebaby

hello err body
i am here at work bored and hungry. i ordered a salad with salmon on it and im just sitting here with the smell in the air my stomach is growling for that salmon 

anyway i put my hair up in a puff last night with the front in a hump or whatever you call it. it is still so cute and shiny today. the henna really does give bling. and my curls are hanging nicely which looks nice in a pin up.

tomorrow im gonna wear the same style since i have to wake up extra early so i aint got time to be doing no hair.
today all i did was spray it with j&b and then added a little berry pomade on the front for extra shine. im a berried out today lol.


----------



## chebaby

oh and somebody needs to hold me back cause im tempted to buy something lol.

i went from saying that im giving up kckt for smoothing lotion to now thinking that during BF i may get the 32oz of kckt


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@chebaby Yep. The Henna-Bling is incredible. Glad you're lovin' it.

My AveYou came today. I didn't open it tho'.  

I don't even remember what I ordered. I'll open it one day next week (when I'm really hurtin' bad)

Gurl...You Are Berry-licous!


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby Yep. The Henna-Bling is incredible. Glad you're lovin' it.
> 
> My AveYou came today. I didn't open it tho'.
> 
> I don't even remember what I ordered. I'll open it one day next week (when I'm really hurtin' bad)
> 
> Gurl...You Are Berry-licous!


 yea im loving the henna and the berries

yea save that box for when you really shaking and going through pj withdrawal


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> yea im loving the henna and the berries
> 
> *yea save that box for when you really shaking and going through pj withdrawal *


 
chebaby  Yeah...it gets pretty bad.

My Marie Dean is suppose to come tomorrow.  I'll open that because Imma Refridgerate it.erplexed


----------



## Eisani

IDareT'sHair spectate?? Who u think u foolin up in here?  You know dern well you will buy SOMETHIN. BF just aint the same w/o _any_ purchase(s).

I got suckered into the jazz club this evening and hosting a fight party tomorrow at my house. Those kneegroes better be happy with chili and corn bread  cuz that's what I planned on cooking tomorrow anyway. 8 monkeys don't stop no show!


----------



## Eisani

Folks sholl be late on stuff U1B1 Gets it IN!!


----------



## chebaby

Eisani said:


> @IDareT'sHair spectate?? Who u think u foolin up in here?  You know dern well you will buy SOMETHIN. BF just aint the same w/o _any_ purchase(s).
> 
> I got suckered into the jazz club this evening and hosting a fight party tomorrow at my house. Those kneegroes better be happy with chili and corn bread  cuz that's what I planned on cooking tomorrow anyway. 8 monkeys don't stop no show!


 chilli sounds real yummy right about now lol.

so i just got an email saying my super silky has been delivered today. it better be there when i get home son, i dont wanna have to hurt no body cause they walking around smelling like cranberry cocktail


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Eisani  I'm glad you sprayed for them Germs!  Hope we're Germ-Free Nah.

That Par'Tay sounds nice.  It's Definitely Chili Weather out.  Keep some room spray handy.

Girl, You know I will get something just to say:  "I was Here".

I'll get 1 or 2 thangs.  You know da' Spurrrt don't let go of dem fangers that easy!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> chilli sounds real yummy right about now lol.
> 
> so i just got an email saying my super silky has been delivered today. it better be there when i get home son, *i dont wanna have to hurt no body cause they walking around smelling like cranberry cocktail*


 
@chebaby You Would Slap Somebody in the back of they Head.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby You Would Slap Somebody in the back of they Head.


 with a box of packing peanuts


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *with a box of packing peanuts*


 

chebaby  Hmp. 

With them 5 lbs of Shea Butter you got up in the cut.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Oh Yeah Ya'll....KGB has an AveYou Groupon $25.00 for $50.00 Worth of Products....


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby Hmp.
> 
> With them 5 lbs of Shea Butter you got up in the cut.


 naw i aint throwing my bag-o-shea. but ill throw that avocado butter extra hard


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> Oh Yeah Ya'll....KGB has an AveYou Groupon $25.00 for $50.00 Worth of Products....


 wow thats a good deal, we better jump on that


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> wow thats a good deal, we better jump on that


 
@chebaby Yeah...We Can't Be Missin' Out On No Deals.....

Girl, they done took po' Marsha down to the Ankle Bones....


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby Yeah...We Can't Be Missin' Out On No Deals.....
> 
> *Girl, they done took po' Marsha down to the Ankle Bones....*


 err body and they mama too

the longer they extend it the more i want another one


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *err body and they mama too*
> 
> the longer they extend it the more i want another one


 
chebaby  I hope she don't trip on them teets..they draggin' the flo'.

I know.  We do need to get another one. 

_*just playin'*_


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Finished Up 1 16 ounce Spray of Afro Detangler. Have 2 Back Ups


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby I hope she don't trip on them teets..they draggin' the flo'.
> 
> I know. We do need to get another one.
> 
> _**just playin'**_


 no you not
we on the same page


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> Oh Yeah Ya'll....KGB has an AveYou Groupon $25.00 for $50.00 Worth of Products....





chebaby said:


> wow thats a good deal, we better jump on that




 Both of ya'll...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518  Hey Lady B!  How's the "No Buy" Going?  

You _'officially'_started when...today?  Or was that yesterday?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> no you not
> we on the same page


 
chebaby I made up a "Fake" Cart w/3 Argan & Olives and 2 pk of Toe Separators.  

It came up to $0.13  Sounds like a great deal.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> Brownie518  Hey Lady B!  How's the "No Buy" Going?
> 
> You _'officially'_started when...today?  Or was that yesterday?



Hey, T!! All good, so far! Talk to me next week...



IDareT'sHair said:


> chebaby I made up a "Fake" Cart w/3 Argan & Olives and 2 pk of Toe Separators.
> 
> It came up to $0.13  Sounds like a great deal.



Dang. How many of the Groupons did you have to use to get it so low? Shoot, I still didn't use my kgb deal.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> Hey, T!! All good, so far! Talk to me next week...
> *Dang. How many of the Groupons did you have to use to get it so low? Shoot, I still didn't use my kgb deal.*


 
@Brownie518

One Groupon. The Argan & Olive's are $19.00 a piece. Then I got the 15% which made it like $49.00 so, I had to make up a Dolla' that's why I added those Toe Separator thingys, which I'd give to my Pedicurist. It brought the total to $0.13.

ETA: This was a Fake/Pretend Cart Ya'll I didn't get nothin'.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> One Groupon. The Argan & Olive's are $19.00 a piece. Then I got the 15% which made it like $49.00 so, I had to make up a Dolla' that's why I added those Toe Separator thingys, which I'd give to my Pedicurist. It brought the total to $0.13.
> 
> ETA: *This was a Fake/Pretend Cart Ya'll I didn't get nothin'.*




Oh, okay. I have to remember to get a coupon when I finally order.

@ bolded -


----------



## chebaby

Brownie518 said:


> Hey, T!! All good, so far! *Talk to me next week...*
> 
> 
> 
> Dang. How many of the Groupons did you have to use to get it so low? *Shoot, I still didn't use my kgb deal*.


  yea keep rubbing it in lol.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> Oh, okay. I have to remember to get a coupon when I finally order.
> 
> *@ bolded - *


 
@Brownie518 Stop Gurl. It was Fake! I ain't goin' out like dat'

Im bout to do this! I bet I last longer than You & @chebaby

BET!

btw: Hairitage Hydrations has a New Peach Pomade.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518 Stop Gurl. It was Fake! I ain't goin' out like dat'
> 
> Im bout to do this! I bet I last longer than You & @chebaby
> 
> BET!
> 
> *btw: Hairitage Hydrations has a New Peach Pomade*.



Girl!!!


----------



## divachyk

Eisani - I always paint my nails way too late also (last night to be exact) and be mad when I wake up to find smudged nail polish.

Minty - I teach as an adjunct instructor but dh and my bread and butter is being employed by the fed govt. We'd have to coordinate two jobs. That's the kicker. Neither he nor I are interested to relocate if it will cause the other to be without work and or forced to take peanuts for pay. Caveat - unless one of us is making major bank then that's a different story. We'll see what the future brings. We're definitely open to whatever comes our way.

IDareT'sHair - perhaps your pedicurist could pay the $0.13 and then technically, you haven't cheated because you didn't use your own money.   

Does this no buy also pertain to nail polish? If so, I failed again because I picked up a few polishes from Ulta today. No hair products though.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518 Stop Gurl. It was Fake! I ain't goin' out like dat'
> 
> Im bout to do this! *I bet I last longer than You &* @chebaby
> 
> BET!
> 
> btw: Hairitage Hydrations has a New Peach Pomade.


 is that a challenge?

ok now im pissed, there aint no dang package at my house and i just checked the tracking and it says it was delivered and left at my front door


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *Girl!!!*


 
Brownie518  I thought I'd just throw that one in. 

oke:Cause I know how much you Lurves You a Good Pomade.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> is that a challenge?
> 
> *ok now im pissed, there aint no dang package at my house and i just checked the tracking and it says it was delivered and left at my front door*


 
@chebaby Wait Nah. Simma' Down!

You betta' Ask somebody. Is anybody home?erplexed 

Lawd...I know Kern dem ain't playin' with this Chiles Supa' Silky


----------



## IDareT'sHair

divachyk  Hush Diva!  Ya'll ain't gettin' me like that.  

Imma Finish this Challenge Skrait until 11:59 p.m. Black Wednesday.


----------



## divachyk

chebaby - say it ain't so.


----------



## Seamonster

Boy I was in a world of trouble with the no buy until BF because I like to co wash almost daily, but beauty addict stepped in and sold me everything on my newbie want to try list. I am dreaming about getting the stuff now. She is sending me a qhemet aohc, jasmine hibiscus, claudies avocado, Sitrinillah, moist 24/7, califia, deep treatment, and olive moisture. I am so excited! I can't wait for these product to get here.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby Wait Nah. Simma' Down!
> 
> You betta' Ask somebody. Is anybody home?erplexed
> 
> Lawd...I know Kern dem ain't playin' with this Chiles Supa' Silky


 girl err body home. ray ray nem said they aint seen no package lol. when i get home imma be looking all under the lawn chairs cause SOMEBODY know SOMETHING. 
if it aint there i cant even blame it on kern cause fedex said they dropped it off so its on them. and kern too stingy to ship out another one.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *girl err body home. ray ray nem said they aint seen no package lol. when i get home imma be looking all under the lawn chairs cause SOMEBODY know SOMETHING. *
> if it aint there i cant even blame it on kern cause fedex said they dropped it off so its on them. and kern too stingy to ship out another one.


 
chebaby  You betta' ask Ray-Ray Nem to go look out there with some Flash Lights......


----------



## chebaby

divachyk said:


> @chebaby - say it ain't so.


 somebody jacked me for my super silky


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby  They Might Just Be Clowin' You Che. 

It's probably there.

They got Yo' Cranberry Cocktail Supa' Silkay sitting there waiting on you Girl.

They just messin' with you.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby You betta' ask Ray-Ray Nem to go look out there with some Flash Lights......


  they gonna be sucking their teeth like i asked them to write me a thesis they dont understand how serious this is.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby  Hmp.  That Raggatey Fed-Ex bet not play with my Marie Dean tomorrow.

Lemme see where that at!


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby They Might Just Be Clowin' You Che.
> 
> It's probably there.
> 
> They got Yo' Cranberry Cocktail Supa' Silkay sitting there waiting on you Girl.
> 
> They just messin' with you.


 i doubt it mama dont like liars and she know i go hard for my packages so i know she wouldnt do me like that. kern in cahoots with fedex and they playing me for a fool cause i keep giving her my money.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby Hmp. That Raggatey Fed-Ex bet not play with my Marie Dean tomorrow.
> 
> Lemme see where that at!


 fedex is a mess.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *they gonna be sucking their teeth like i asked them to write me a thesis they dont understand how serious this is.*


 
chebaby  I feel You Girl......



chebaby said:


> *i doubt it mama dont like liars and she know i go hard for my packages so i know she wouldnt do me like that.* kern in cahoots with fedex and they playing me for a fool cause i keep giving her my money.


 
chebaby  Well, if Mama said it ain't there, it ain't (in da' house), yeah you betta' check that Porch real good.



chebaby said:


> *fedex is a mess*.


 
Mine is here in Da' City, so we'll see if it's on tomorrow.


----------



## chebaby

im sure you will get your MD T.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *im sure you will get your MD T.*


 
chebaby  Gurl...I Can't Wait!

8 ounce Olive, Wheat & Berry DC'er
8 ounce Seaweed & Rice DC'er *which I love already*
8 ounce Sweet Milk Moisturizing DC'er


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@chebaby You gotta' let me know if it is there when you get home. 

I'll be up early in the a.m. starting on this Henna. (You know it takes me all day).

I mixed my Henna will let it sit overnight to release that dye. 

Will add a little Splash of Black Cumin Seed Oil right before I apply it.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby Gurl...I Can't Wait!
> 
> 8 ounce* Olive, Wheat & Berry* DC'er
> 8 ounce Seaweed & Rice DC'er *which I love already*
> 8 ounce Sweet Milk Moisturizing DC'er


 OMG the bolded sounds so good
that reminds me i need to break out my wheat germ oil again


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby You gotta' let me know if it is there when you get home.
> 
> I'll be up early in the a.m. starting on this Henna. (You know it takes me all day).
> 
> I mixed my Henna will let it sit overnight to release that dye.
> 
> Will add a little Splash of Black Cumin Seed Oil right before I apply it.


 ill let you know but i doubt its there they took forever to send  it and then didnt give me the tracking number until today which is the day its supposed to be there so its just bad luck all the way around. ill send them an email in the morning.

i hope the henna process goes smoothly.


----------



## mkd

Hey ladies. I am dog tired.  

KGB and aveyou just keep extending the sale. I am going to go ahead and get one more.  

Che, I hop you get your ss soon.  I can't stand fedex.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Mernin' Divas to the 10th Power!

Sitting here in my Henna. Will Rinse out in another hour. 

Used Up or will use Up:

1 HV MoistPRO *used it up* have Back ups but won't use them again until Spring

1 Pkg. of Indigo *used up* have 2 Back ups.

1 Bottle VO5 1/2 Bottle will definitely use up to Rinse out this Henna *have back ups*

Decided to Steam with KBB Luscious Locs Hair Masque. I had 1 from the her last sale bought 2 and did a Swap with @La Colocha so I have several.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby  Did you find/get your Supa' Silkay?  

Was it out there when you got Home?


----------



## natura87

I bought a groupon for Aveyou. I caved. I finally just gave in. I want to see what all the CJ hype is about.

I wanted to buy 2 but if it is still on next week I will just buy one then.


----------



## Eisani

divachyk Seche Vite and Poshe fast dry topcoats are my bff's. 

At the barber shop lookin stupid . I hate sitting around a bunch of men, I feel like I'm imposing. Ran to the mall and got in a little trouble, but nothing too serious. Just a pair of boots and a jacket. Oh, and some accessories . I needed an outfit for tonight but didn't find anything. Oh, bought a purse too. And a hat .


----------



## beautyaddict1913

Hello ladies I'm lying in bed about to take a nap. Its raining out here! I am logged in from my phone so I can't see everything but I do see mkd is about to hit paynah on kgb - are u still in the no-buy luv? Lol. I did well this week - had a little private sale this week & sold/gave away a bunch of extras. I did not leave the money in my paypal as I did not want to be tempted lol. I'm starting wash day today. I have Cocasta oil in my hair now & when I wake up I will detangle with CTDG & Moist 24/7 & wash with SheaMoisture, & do a Claudie's Protein Treatment. I will probably leave Darcy's DC in overnight - I have somewhere to go tonight & dnt have time to be playin in my head all day!


----------



## natura87

Made up a "mock" cart at Aveyou.

Um yeah, I'm gonna need to buy another one of these eventually. I am going to buy some CurlJunkie and Donna Marie with this one.


----------



## Ltown

Hi ladies!  

Nothing happening on this end, so i'm trying to read up and do i see someone broke their no buy?  How long is the no buy?  divachyk,  i'm buying polish, and anything else except hair product.  i think we just need to go back to what this thread about u1b1, i know i have too many things open ain't use up nothing.


----------



## divachyk

IDareT'sHair - T, you might have seen in the DC thread that I  Jasmine's Avocado. Thanks for introducing me to this. Hair is super soft today.

mkd - I am still holding on to my one groupon...the continuous extending of the current groupon is surely tempting for me to buy another.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Hey Ladies 

@divachyk Yep. I read your Post. _We been tellin' you_ A&S is the Business. 

So is the Hibiscus. Glad you finally tried it.

Waiting on Fed-Ex to arrive. My Marie Dean is suppose to be out for Delivery.erplexed  Been sayin' that since 9 a.m.

Sitting under the Steamer in KBB Luscious Locs Masque catching up on my Soaps. (A week's worth).

Finally finished up my Henna/Indigo. 

Used up a bunch of Odds & Ends...today!


----------



## divachyk

IDareT'sHair - did you order those croc flip flops? I got mine in the other day and really like them. Comfy.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

divachyk  I had them in my Cart but never hit PayNah.  

I still get Ads from them tho'.


----------



## divachyk

IDareT'sHair - I was planning to purchase a pair for mom/sis but the price went back up on them. I'll wait until they go back on sale.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

divachyk  Keep me posted please.  I really meant to get them, but I got busy and started doing something else (I think I got a phone call), but I never checked out.

And I have a Pedi on Saturday.  I guess I'll be wearing my $2.00 ones instead of those nice sleek Crocs.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Time to rinse out my KBB.  I am getting finished much faster than I thought.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Well....Marie Dean is in Da' House *WOOT WOOT* 

I just love that Stuff. In order of @chebaby I had to smell everything. 

The Olive, Wheat and Berry smells nice and so does the Sweet Milk.

I got a coupla' "Freebies" too! A Peach Curling Cream and a Candula (sp) Hair Balm that comes in a tin. I guess I'll use it on my ends.

She's definitely on my list for Black Friday although I'm not sure what I'll get. I think last year she had like 25%.

It's just something special about that stuff. I'll transfer some of it into smaller Jars so I can test it out right away. (which is so not like me).

I normally hold on to stuff. But right now, the only DC'er I have open is now KBB Luscious Locs Masque and a tiny bit of Pearberry Jasmine Avocado & Silk.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Hey ladies 
I just rinsed out the SheaMoisture anti breakage mask and i'm gonna do some flat twists for a twist out tomorrow.
I used up an 8oz SheaMoisture coconut shampoo and a 16oz hair dew.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl  How did you use the SM Anti Breakage Masque?  Did you use a Moisturizing Conditioner afterwards?

What do you think so-far?  This is the one your Sis told _us_ to get right?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Eisani  Are you still at the Barber Shop?  How many times did you run to the Mall?

That was funny!


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> curlyhersheygirl  How did you use the SM Anti Breakage Masque?  Did you use a Moisturizing Conditioner afterwards?
> 
> What do you think so-far?  This is the one your Sis told _us_ to get right?



IDareT'sHair yes this is the one. I didn't use a moisturizing conditioner and my hair feels soft. I really like it. The only negative is that it has no slip but other than that it's great


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl

Thanks Curly! :blowkiss: 

I may follow-up with a Moisturizing DC'er or a Conditioning Rinse whenever I get around to trying it out.

I already know Imma use the Purification Masque as a Conditioning-Cleanser instead of a DC'er.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

After this No-Buy Imma use my 1 Final Groupon and get the DM Super Sweet Creme and some other stuff (Probably more CJ).

I still want another Groupon tho'.  I just don't need it especially since it has to be spent by December 5th.

I'm Torn.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> curlyhersheygirl
> 
> Thanks Curly! :blowkiss:
> 
> I may follow-up with a Moisturizing DC'er or a Conditioning Rinse whenever I get around to trying it out.
> 
> I already know Imma use the Purification Masque as a Conditioning-Cleanser instead of a DC'er.




IDareT'sHair NP let me know how you like it



IDareT'sHair said:


> After this No-Buy Imma use my 1 Final Groupon and get the DM Super Sweet Creme and some other stuff (Probably more CJ).
> 
> I still want another Groupon tho'.  I just don't need it especially since it has to be spent by December 5th.
> 
> *I'm Torn*.


Me too


----------



## IDareT'sHair

double post..


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl  Lawd...we Can't be Breakin' Stuff we just started.  

Even tho' Fiddy Dollas worth of stuff for half is incredibly tempting.

But we Skronger than that ain't we Curly?


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> curlyhersheygirl  Lawd...we Can't be Breakin' Stuff we just started.
> 
> Even tho' Fiddy Dollas worth of stuff for half is incredibly tempting.
> 
> *But we Skronger than that ain't we* Curly?



IDareT'sHair I'm tryin to be but KGB making it very hard


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair and curlyhersheygirl

I don't think getting those AveYou deals is cheating on the no buy. You aren't getting hair products, right? You're just getting that gift certificate. 

I ended up not restocking staples at Sally's. The two things I wanted were the Aphogee Green Tea Keratin and CPR but I'll try and make do. I'm about to do my hair now and I'll use up an HV pH Rinse and maybe a DC.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Hi Enabler _*cough*_ I mean @Brownie518 

Hey Divas! Not much going on. Massaging in some Camille Rose Growth Oil.

Still undecided about gettin' that Groupon.


----------



## chebaby

hey everyone
im still thinking about whether or not i should henna today.


----------



## divachyk

Hey ladies!!! Today is a quiet day. I washed on Fri, did nails on Sat, rest on Sun.  I like this schedule.

@Eisani - from start to finish, how long does it take you to do your nails? My process is taking way too long and I need to find the secret. Is it all in the quick dry top coat that you mentioned upthread? ETA: How often do you change your color? And, do you use a base coat?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

Chello-Chebaby!

Where were you all day yesterday!


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Chello-Chebaby!
> 
> Where were you all day yesterday!


out with the ex

whatare you up to? not doing the hair?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *out with the ex*
> 
> whatare you up to? not doing the hair?


 
@chebaby ......

Yep. I Henna/Indigo'ed yesterday. Came out Great. 

I Steamed after with KBB (thanks to you mentioning it).

I remembered have still have quite a few jars of Luscious Locs

I used up a bunch of odds & ends. My Marie Dean came and it is quite lovely

Was Your _Supa' Silkay_ there?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Been using Butta' (Hairitage Hydrations Mango Tango) but I think I will pull out a Lotion.  erplexed

So I may try Enso's Marshmallow something lotion.....


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby ......
> 
> Yep. I Henna/Indigo'ed yesterday. Came out Great.
> 
> I Steamed after with KBB (thanks to you mentioning it).
> 
> I remembered have still have quite a few jars of Luscious Locs
> 
> I used up a bunch of odds & ends. My Marie Dean came and it is quite lovely
> 
> Was Your _Supa' Silkay_ there?


yea sitting right under a chair

you are so lucky to have a few jars of kbb masks left. i only have 1/2 a jar left but BF im stocking up. probably from curlmart since i an get everything from one place.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> yea sitting right under a chair
> 
> *you are so lucky to have a few jars of kbb masks left. i only have 1/2 a jar left *but BF im stocking up. probably from curlmart since i an get everything from one place.


 
chebaby  Yeah...I am LuckA' ....... 

I was thinking about what I could use for "Moisture" after that grueling all day Hendigo process and I _remembered _I had/have KBB Luscious Locs.

Hmp. I don't care what Folks Say....It pays to be a PJ with a Good Stash Always on Hand.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I guess I'll use Purabody Naturals Lotion. It's real light and it's suppose to get Hot Again next week. 

I'll stay with Pura for a minute and/or maybe Tiiva.

I need to save: Daddy, Komaza Shea, Darcy's Transitioning & DB Shea, etc....for later

And save Enso because it's a Collectors Item


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby  I feel like buying something today.erplexed  (And not no Groupon)


----------



## mkd

Hey ladies!  It's so quiet around here.  How is everyone?  I will finish a sitrinilla today.  I may repurchase on BF.


----------



## Ltown

Hey ladies, did hair today, dc with Jasmine hibiscus(i have backups), protein with ssi fortifying, used hv vatika. Hope to use up vatika fast, I had it for a while.  

No one answer me, but forgive me for not knowing how long is the no buy? I'm brain dead from accounting


----------



## Eisani

divachyk For me fast dry top coats are a must. I always use a base coat and change my polish every 3-5 days. Seche and Poshe have me dry in 10-15 minutes.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ltown  It's over Wednesday (the day before Thanksgiving) at Midnight.


----------



## Ltown

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Ltown It's over Wednesday (the day before Thanksgiving) at Midnight.


 
IDareT'sHair,  oh no I need to stock up on natural instinct hair dye every time they have a sale It only last 2 weeks.  Although I don't need anything but my Enso I may pick up some infusion 23. See I said it before in here we don't like these kind of restriction.  2 weeks is long enough for no buy I need to stop buying nail polish, see if I don't buy hair stuff, it's something really who ain't substituting their no buy?, do tell


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Ltown I hear Ya' L!  2 weeks is long enough. 

I guess we shouldna' set a specific time. 

But I need to stay on it so I can tryta' get my Stash down before BF, so I can see what I got/want/need.

My Stash had gotten real, real Ig'nant (even with the Sales & Swaps, it was still pretty ugly) so it's a good move for me. 

Other Folks eh... maybe not so much (because maybe you didn't have Ginormous Stashes). 

Maybe you can do it as long as you feel it is necessary (for you).

@beautyaddict1913 Set the Parameters.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ltown  Oh, And Nah....I ain't _substituting_ it with Shoes, Make Up, Clothes, Perfumes, Polishes, Purses, Coats, Household stuff etc....

I've already been there. Done ALL that.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby  Yeah...I am LuckA' .......
> 
> I was thinking about what I could use for "Moisture" after that grueling all day Hendigo process and I _remembered _I had/have KBB Luscious Locs.
> 
> Hmp. I don't care what Folks Say....It pays to be a PJ with a Good Stash Always on Hand.


kbb mask is the bomb.com. but im gonna save mine. i just preped my jamila henna with half amla in it so ill use cj rehab after that. im only gonna henna for 2 hours and steam for 15 minutes.
you are right, it does pay to be a pj boss


IDareT'sHair said:


> I guess I'll use Purabody Naturals Lotion. It's real light and it's suppose to get Hot Again next week.
> 
> I'll stay with Pura for a minute and/or maybe Tiiva.
> 
> I need to save: Daddy, Komaza Shea, Darcy's Transitioning & DB Shea, etc....for later
> 
> *And save Enso because it's a Collectors Item*


yes, yes it is


IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby  I feel like buying something today.erplexed  (And not no Groupon)


well i want a groupon. and dont ask me why because im stocked on cj lol.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *you are right, it does pay to be a pj boss*


 
chebaby  Well....................

You gotta pay the Cost to Be Da' Boss!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby So, are you getting that Groupon?????


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby So, are you getting that Groupon?????


im gonna give it a few more days to decide but yea, i think ill get it. i just dont want to get it and then go crazy with buying products lol.


----------



## chebaby

i finally get a chance to rest and do my hair. ive been running around all damn day long
so im about to rinse my hair and then apply my henna. i really didnt want to do it so late.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> i finally get a chance to rest and do my hair. ive been running around all damn day long
> *so im about to rinse my hair and then apply my henna. i really didnt want to do it so late.*


 
@chebaby Yeah....It is late. 

But You'll feel so much better once it's done.

Tryna' think of me a Regi for Tuesday.  I know I'll steam again with Kern.............


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I emailed the Store (in Brooklyn)that carries Enso Naturals and they said they have it in stock. @Ltown So that might be an option for you.

I looked on the site and it's not listed, but someone just responded to my email and said they have it in Stock.

I'll post the Lank in case anyone was still interested in getting some, but getting it at a Brick & Mortar. I think the Store is in Brooklyn.

http://www.ecodermis.com/


----------



## Ltown

chebaby said:


> im gonna give it a few more days to decide but yea, i think ill get it. i just dont want to get it and then go crazy with buying products lol.





IDareT'sHair said:


> chebaby So, are you getting that Groupon?????



IdareT'Hair, chebaby, what are you getting more CJ? Is it ayevou?  T, i'm gwld you ask because i didn't see it listed.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby Yeah....It is late.
> 
> But You'll feel so much better once it's done.
> 
> Tryna' think of me a Regi for Tuesday.  I know I'll steam again with Kern.............


yea girl it does feel good. i just finished applying it and ill rinse and steam around 9:30
once you steam with kern mask you dont wanna steam with nothing else lol.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ltown  No.  I won't be getting another Groupon.  I have 1 left.  

Yeah, I emailed that Store and they responded and said:  Yes, they have it in Stock.  And what was I interested in ordering.erplexed

I just responded and told them I need to see What they have in Stock & their Prices.

I need to see their Listing.  They need to add it to their Web-site.


----------



## chebaby

Ltown said:


> @IdareT'Hair, @chebaby, what are you getting more CJ? Is it ayevou?  T, i'm gwld you ask because i didn't see it listed.


its the kgb deal for aveyou. if i get another one ill probably get another daily fix and a conditioner. i dont know what else. im pretty stocked.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@chebaby I think I'll Cowash with Jessicurl Too Shea!, use Nexxus Keraphix or Emergencee and Steam with KBB.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Ltown Yeah, what @chebaby said. 

You have to go through KGB Sales to get the Groupon from AveYou.

I have quite a bit of CJ. I'll use my last one and get more Argan & Olive and that Donna Marie Super Creme.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Ltown Maybe in a day or two that Store will have those products listed on their Site. 

I told them there were/are others interested in them, but we need to she what's in stock and the prices.

So, we'll see.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby I think I'll Cowash with Jessicurl Too Shea!, use Nexxus Keraphix or Emergencee and Steam with KBB.


sounds good
during BFi may get a too shea. i havent used it in a while and i remember liking it. much better than the WDT


----------



## chebaby

i think ill read a book on my nook. i havent read one in at least a month and i just ordered two books so i should get on that.and there is nothing good on tv


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@chebaby

I think Imma get on BF:

Oils:

JBCO
Jojoba 
Plum
Black Cumin Seed

Not Sure what else right now tho'. I know I need more JBCO tho' even though I have HV Cocosta.

Lawd...I just hope I don't Oil-Out!  (Since I'm on Oil restriction until 2012)


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *i think ill read a book on my nook.* i havent read one in at least a month and i just ordered two books so i should get on that.and there is nothing good on tv


 
chebaby  You mean you're gonna read while You're Henna'ing?  Did you say you were Steamin' tonight?

I can't wait to try Too Shea!  I kept thinking I was gone use it, but MoistPRO kept hangin' on. 

I am finally done with that bottle, so now I can pull out and use up my Too Shea!.

I got it from PrissPot on a Swap.

_btw: how was spending time with ex-so?_


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> I think Imma get on BF:
> 
> Oils:
> 
> JBCO
> Jojoba
> Plum
> Black Cumin Seed
> 
> Not Sure what else right now tho'. I know I need more JBCO tho' even though I have HV Cocosta.
> 
> Lawd...I just hope I don't Oil-Out!  (Since I'm on Oil restriction until 2012)


oil is really your thing huh
i have a bottle of jbco i have yet to open


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby  You mean you're gonna read while You're Henna'ing?  Did you say you were Steamin' tonight?
> 
> I can't wait to try Too Shea!  I kept thinking I was gone use it, but MoistPRO kept hangin' on.
> 
> I am finally done with that bottle, so now I can pull out and use up my Too Shea!.
> 
> I got it from PrissPot on a Swap.
> 
> _btw: how was spending time with ex-so?_


yea while im henna-ing and i do plan on steaming with cj rehab. i havent used rehab in a while so i cant wait.

i think you will really like the too shea.

ETA: hanging out with the ex was nice. like old times lol.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *oil is really your thing huh*
> i have a bottle of jbco i have yet to open


 
chebaby  Yeah.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> yea while im henna-ing and i do plan on steaming with cj rehab. i havent used rehab in a while so i cant wait.
> 
> i think you will really like the too shea.
> 
> ETA: hanging out with the ex was nice. like old times lol.


 
chebaby  Yeah, I need to pull my Rehab out soon too and Deep Fix.  I haven't used CJ in a minute.

Glad you had a good time.


----------



## divachyk

Hi Ladies! I've been focusing on my nails and I'm really enjoying myself. The no buy, although I've picked up the bone combs, has helped me already. I was getting backed up on product. I'm well on my way to using up items. Still have a ways to go. I'm still on the watch for the product blast from the past due out in Oct.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

divachyk  Yeah, I just want to put a dent in my stash....not use it completely up.

I rather like having a Large Stash...but I do have an Internal Trigger when I know it is too much.

And right now, I'm there.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby  Yeah, I need to pull my Rehab out soon too and Deep Fix.  I haven't used CJ in a minute.
> 
> Glad you had a good time.


girl pull out that curl junkie, what you waiting on

naw it wasnt none of that going on. but its a nice thought


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> girl pull out that curl junkie, what you waiting on
> 
> *naw it wasnt none of that going on. but its a nice thought*


 
chebaby  Okay. Next Time.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@chebaby 

You're right. I need to pull out some CJ Soon. Maybe the Argan & Olive. Maybe the Daily-Fix Cleansing Conditioner?

I only have 1 Cowash Conditioner pulled out (Too Shea!) I like to have 2-3 in rotation.

Imma put a Claudie in Rotation too, either the DC'er, Avocado Intense or Mango for cowashing.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> You're right. I need to pull out some CJ Soon. Maybe the Argan & Olive. Maybe the Daily-Fix Cleansing Conditioner?
> 
> I only have 1 Cowash Conditioner pulled out (Too Shea!) I like to have 2-3 in rotation.
> 
> Imma put a Claudie in Rotation too, either the DC'er, Avocado Intense or Mango for cowashing.


i miss the a&o conditioner and at first i didnt even like it lol. i think ill get one on BF.
yea pull it out cj has a great shelf life but its too good to have it sitting and waiting


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby  Okay. Next Time.


maybe.............


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> i miss the a&o conditioner and at first i didnt even like it lol. i think ill get one on BF.
> *yea pull it out cj has a great shelf life but its too good to have it sitting and waiting*


 
chebaby  That's why I need this No-Buy.  It's gone be a minute before I get to it.  I want to try that Camille Rose stuff & some of the Enso Daily Conditioners/Cleansers etc.....Other stuff I need to try out first.  I need to start on that Oyin too.



chebaby said:


> *maybe.............*


 
chebaby  Girl...Gone & Go For It!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I see Naturalista is making it's way to the Exchange Forum.......


----------



## Eisani

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Eisani  Are you still at the Barber Shop?  How many times did you run to the Mall?
> 
> That was funny!


Dang, I posted two responses to this thread today from my phone and neither are showing . I left that barber shop around 4:30 and I only made two trips to the mall. The second time was only because I'd left my DL in one of the stores. That's how I ended up walking out with a hat and purse


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> I see Naturalista is making it's way to the Exchange Forum.......


i noticed that too.
but i saw a youtube video that said her gel was really nice but im on a gel no buy.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> i noticed that too.
> but i saw a youtube video that said her gel was really nice *but im on a gel no buy.*


 
@chebaby Yep. You sure Are But I think I read it wasn't/isn't that great. If you're talmbout the Flaxseed one.

@Eisani Gurl...You bought some stuff!


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> I guess I'll use Purabody Naturals Lotion. It's real light and it's suppose to get Hot Again next week.
> 
> I'll stay with Pura for a minute and/or maybe Tiiva.
> 
> I need to save: Daddy, Komaza Shea, Darcy's Transitioning & DB Shea, etc....for later
> 
> *And save Enso because it's a Collectors Item*


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby Yep. You sure Are But I think I read it wasn't/isn't that great. If you're talmbout the Flaxseed one.
> 
> @Eisani Gurl...You bought some stuff!


yea im talking about the flax seed gel. i wouldnt get it anyway with all the problems im hearing about.


----------



## Brownie518

Hey!!! I'm here at work, relaxing for once.

I used up Claudie's Reconstructor and Fortifying cond. I don't think I have backups of either one. Claudie will be my pass.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518  That's good you used up those.  How did your Hair turn out?

I still need to try/use the Fortifyer and the Reconstructor.


----------



## chebaby

ok i will rinse out my henna in 8 minutes when law and order svu goes off


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> ok i will rinse out my henna in 8 minutes when law and order svu goes off


 
chebaby  And then you'll be Heu-ti-ful


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518  That's good you used up those.  How did your Hair turn out?
> 
> I still need to try/use the Fortifyer and the Reconstructor.



My hair came out nice and strong. Its nice and shiny and silky, too. (that Red Wine Shine rinse)


----------



## Ltown

Good morning!
chebaby, the hair boutique closed the online store?  Looking for some natural makeup i got there, anyone heard of honeybee garden?  

I seen it online, but want to check it out in person.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Lawd yall what's up with aveyou. Now they have a deal on savemore.com $35 for a $75 GC valid until January. This deal is for 1 day though
here's the link for those interested http://savemore.com/DailyDeals/National/3747/30_worth_of_beauty_products


----------



## 13StepsAhead

^^^ Just saw that thread *Waves white flag* Um yea, so my no buy lasted for a week  just jumped on 2 of those $35/$75 deals.


----------



## Eisani

Aveyou is gettin they monnnniiiiiieeeeees! I may ask boo to buy a couple for me. Shoot, I'm thinkin about Christmas gifts now!


----------



## mkd

I went ahead and got the savemore deal.  $25 for $75 was too good to pass up.  I want another one.


----------



## Eisani

That shouldnt count as part of the no-buy. Thats planning ahead!


----------



## mkd

Eisani, are you in the no buy?

Aveyou is serious about their money.  Everyone else needs to get on board.


----------



## Charz

WTF is going on if aveyou can afford to keep having these sales?


----------



## hannan

Charz said:


> WTF is going on if aveyou can afford to keep having these sales?



Exactly. They've had deals on 3 different sites in the past two months. How are they making money?

eta: I bought the $75 deal for $25. Couldn't pass it up!  Must. resist. buying. another. under. new. email.


----------



## Eisani

mkd yes, I'm doing the no-buy for hair products. 

charz that's what I said but I dont think I wanna know!


----------



## bronzebomb

I'm so leary...have any of you heard of savemore.com before?


----------



## chebaby

hello ladies
so i see aveyou has another deal going on. along with the kgb still being on right?
yea im with yall on trying to figure out how they an afford to have so many sales. i plan on getting a $75 for $25 though before they sell out lol.

now i can try that morrocan oil stuff


----------



## chebaby

bronzebomb said:


> I'm so leary...have any of you heard of savemore.com before?


 i have not. but i have never heard of groupon or kgb before these deals either. i was leary at first too but i havent had any issues with kgb or groupon.


----------



## chebaby

so my color is so nice and dark and shiny so far. im loving it. i used super silky and kccc scrunched in and my hair is nice and soft. kccc has been working lately for me ever since i started scrunching it in instead of working it through sections. 
i think i will start doing my hair only 2x a week and i will be only using my fingers to detangle to see if that cuts down on the amount of hair that i was loosing. i will only use my comb once a week when i shampoo and deep condition.

oh and after the henna last night i ended up steaming with kbb mask and not rehab. my hair feels amazing.

by the end of this week i will be finished with a bottle of cj smoothing conditioner. i have one back up.


----------



## Eisani

I love how Daily Fix feels on my scalp but my scalp doesnt love it back. Chelating tonight which I dont like doing while bkt'd but my scalp is clowning. I may try a neem treatment first. Funky arse ****.


----------



## hannan

bronzebomb said:


> I'm so leary...have any of you heard of savemore.com before?



I haven't but someone created a thread today to contact aveyou and they verified that they are working with savemore.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Evening D's!

I just got my Save More On!!!!

So, when do we get our Actual Certificate?  I know on Groupon we could use them right away.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> Evening D's!
> 
> I just got my Save More On!!!!
> 
> So, when do we get our Actual Certificate? I know on Groupon we could use them right away.


 hey T.
it says not until the 21st


----------



## Ltown

Hey ladies, 

grouponing going hot around here, I don't need anything they have so sad, too bad for me.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *hey T.*
> *it says not until the 21st*


 
chebaby  Yeah...I know.  But with Groupon you could use them right away remember?

_*cough*_ Not that I want to use it Nah...I just want the Code (a Code) in my possession.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I just spritzed my hair with Afro Detangler.  Massaged in some Soft & Creamy Horsetail Butter.

chebaby  Don't you just love the Henna Bling!  Such incredible Shine!


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby Yeah...I know. But with Groupon you could use them right away remember?
> 
> _*cough*_ Not that I want to use it Nah...I just want the Code (a Code) in my possession.


 yea thats why i was looking for my code too. when it said 21st i was like really dude lol. im like you, i want my code now. and i plan on using it now too so thats my pass


IDareT'sHair said:


> I just spritzed my hair with Afro Detangler. Massaged in some Soft & Creamy Horsetail Butter.
> 
> @chebaby Don't you just love the Henna Bling! Such incredible Shine!


 omg yess i love it. now i remember why i liked henna so much. i have to get me some more jamila because that stuff is the bomb.com. and it rinsed out so easily


----------



## Ltown

So did anyone get $10 credit and spend only $25? I'm such a PJ follower, I love you all


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *yea thats why i was looking for my code too. when it said 21st i was like really dude lol. im like you, i want my code now.* and i plan on using it now too so thats my pass
> 
> omg yess i love it. now i remember why i liked henna so much. i have to get me some more jamila because that stuff is the bomb.com. and it rinsed out so easily


 
@chebaby Yeah, I want my Code (especially since I don't know Who No SaveMo' Is) 

Who You? Gimme My Code.



Ltown said:


> *So did anyone get $10 credit and spend only $25? *I'm such a PJ follower, I love you all


 
@Ltown Yes, Ltown I got it for $25


----------



## beautyaddict1913

I am sooo disappointed in IDareT'sHair for buying groupons - is that ok if ur in a no buy? lol I'm kidding, what are u getting? 
I see most of yall are falling off the no-buy diet! I am sticking to it - it hasn't been that long and there isnt a lot of stuff that I want. I just want some oils - amla, brahmi, & bringrahj. And some oils from Claudie and Hairveda lol...thats pretty much it, but I am waiting. My SheScentIt came in the mail today - I didnt open and smell any of it but everything was a first time buy - 2 coco cremes, 1 fortifying, okra condish, & pomegranate condish. That was my last package  

Anyway, I am pretty much just now finishing up my wash day - I can stretch it out over days since I am wigging it. And I used up a bunch of stuff! My stash is looking so much more manageable! Saturday night I did an overnight HOT with Cocasta oil. Sunday after church I detangled with the last of my CTDG (won't repurchase any time soon) and had to finish detangling with Moist 24/7. I washed with SheaMoisture Moisture Retention (used it up, 4 back-ups). I did a protein treatment with Claudie's and used it up (I have 2 back-ups) so I had to finish my last section with CJ Repair Me. I oil rinsed with Cocasta and did an overnight with Darcy's DC. I came home from work today and rinsed it out and spritzed in HV Hydra-Sillica (used it up and will re-purchase unless Karkady is finally reformulated). I am currently twisting my hair in large twists with Qhemet AOHC.

What is everyone else up to?


----------



## Ltown

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby Yeah, I want my Code (especially since I don't know Who No SaveMo' Is)
> 
> Who You? Gimme My Code.
> 
> 
> 
> @Ltown Yes, Ltown I got it for $25


 
IDareT'sHair, now that a good deal don't know what I want but I'm punk


----------



## IDareT'sHair

beautyaddict1913 

Girl, You betta' Hush Yo' Mouf.  $75.00 worth of CJ for $25.00!

Hmp.  What You Thought?

I ain't gone use it Nah.


----------



## beautyaddict1913

Ltown said:


> So did anyone get $10 credit and spend only $25? I'm such a PJ follower, I love you all


 
Im lost - what does this mean?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

beautyaddict1913  When You Sign Up for SaveMore they give you $10.00 off.  So, that made the AveYou Groupon $25.00 instead of $35.00!


----------



## beautyaddict1913

Ha! Nevermind, I get it! My greedy arse wants two! An offer I can't refuse...smh...everytime I log in here yall get me in trouble! This is our no-buy freebie guys lol, u still get to use ur pass for ur vendor u already selected lol - as long as we're saving money we are doing a great job lmaaooo!


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @beautyaddict1913
> 
> Girl, You betta' Hush Yo' Mouf. $75.00 worth of CJ for $25.00!
> 
> Hmp. What You Thought?
> 
> I ain't gone use it Nah.


 IDareT'sHair, its actually $90 for $25 if you use the $15 code
yea, i give up on the no buy cause when i get that code its on and poppin


----------



## chebaby

yall look at the brand onyx natural on aveyou and tell me what yall think.
i want that damage repair leave in. sounds yummy.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> @IDareT'sHair, *its actually $90 for $25 if you use the $15 code*
> yea, i give up on the no buy cause when i get that code its on and poppin


 
Hmp.  I didn't see no $15.00 Code  Where was dat? 

Don't make me hafta' buy another one.  I missed the $15.00


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Where is the $15.00?

I'm Mad!


----------



## beautyaddict1913

IDareT'sHair said:


> Hmp. I didn't see no $15.00 Code Where was dat?
> 
> Don't make me hafta' buy another one. I missed the $15.00


 
u didnt miss it! Google it (GIVEME15 usually).

I cant wait to order my stuff! Im making up y cart now. I only have 2 CJ Argan and Olives and 2 DM Buttercreams in there - what else should I get? 

chebaby dont give up on the no-buy, this is a freebie lol


----------



## Seamonster

Uh Oh, I hope my little message didn't start this. I am saving mine for BF $90 worth of stuff for $25, whew. I am hoping they have big sales so that I make out even better. I am going to use mine for Donna Marie line, and curl rehab.

Oh by the way Folica is having a $25 dollars off of a $75 dollar purchase til Friday, so if you have their $25 dollar deal, you end up with $75 dollars worth of stuff for $25 dollars.

ETA: Free shipping, anybody got a code I could add to that?


----------



## mkd

chebaby, how is the hair rules curly whip?  I really don't know what to get from aveyou.  I guess with the 15$ off of $60, we can spend 90 for 75


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby beautyaddict1913  Oh You Mean When You are ordering your Stuff?  The GIVEME15?

Oh, don't make me hafta' hurt SaveMo'......


_*yep.  i want another one...but whyyyyyy?????*_ 

I still have 1 Group to use up by Dec and this expires in January.erplexed

This ends today!  Oh what to do? What to do?


----------



## mkd

Lol at everyone beating me to post the 15$ off.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

mkd said:


> *I guess with the 15$ off of $60, we can spend 90 for 75*


 
Uh???? Lawd....What Kinda' Math Ya'll Doin'?

Break it down to me mk! mkd


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> Hmp. I didn't see no $15.00 Code Where was dat?
> 
> Don't make me hafta' buy another one. I missed the $15.00


 lol its giveme15 for $15 off $75. so if you buy $90 worth of stuff that brings you back down to $75 and then you can get your $75 for $25 without having to pay anything extra. 
or you can use code five to get 15% which is more than the giveme15 depending on how much you spend.


----------



## 13StepsAhead

Hey Divas! My AV came today I can't wait to use it next was day. 


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## chebaby

mkd said:


> @chebaby, how is the hair rules curly whip? I really don't know what to get from aveyou. I guess with the 15$ off of $60, we can spend 90 for 75


 ive never used it yea, its just been sitting there lol. actually im not sure if i still have it or not but i think i do. but i heard it was good.


----------



## chebaby

beautyaddict1913 said:


> u didnt miss it! Google it (GIVEME15 usually).
> 
> I cant wait to order my stuff! Im making up y cart now. I only have 2 CJ Argan and Olives and 2 DM Buttercreams in there - what else should I get?
> 
> @chebaby dont give up on the no-buy, this is a freebie lol


 naw im not gonna give up on it. that was just me being excited


----------



## beautyaddict1913

lol... IDareT'sHair the $15 code is for $15 off $75 order on AVEYOU. U have to use it on AVEYOU when u purchase after ur voucher comes in on the 21st. So you order $90 worth of products, use Code GIVEME15 and your balance is $75, you enter ur $75 pre-paid gift card code and there u have it - $90 worth of products for a mere $25!


----------



## mkd

Yep t Che and beauty broke it down!  It is the code we use when we actually order from aveyou.  

T, I want another one too but I feel like don't need it and I am doing the most.


----------



## beautyaddict1913

mkd I did not like the Hair Rules Curly Whip - no hold at all, my hair was soft but its not a moisturizer. I probably should have tried the hair rules kinky curly whip.


----------



## mkd

Beauty, I think I may pass on the hair rules.  The ingredients are not that great and its expensive.  I may just stick with ms jessies.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Thanks Ladies chebaby beautyaddict1913 mkd

I know why I couldn't get it, because I've never spent the $75.00.  

I've only been using FIVE because I only tryta' spend like a Dolla' or Fiddy Cent


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl

Curly!  How many of them thangs You Get?........


----------



## chebaby

yall know the argon oil line from sally's? is that a knockoff of the morrocan oil line?


----------



## beautyaddict1913

chebaby it sure is! Mixed silk knocked off mixed chicks and hair one knocked off wen! I dont use any of it though lol


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby  Probablyerplexed

You really wanna try it don't you Girl

_*hmp.  i bet not see it on the exchange forum*_


----------



## chebaby

beautyaddict1913 said:


> @chebaby it sure is! Mixed silk knocked off mixed chicks and hair one knocked off wen! I dont use any of it though lol


 i used the mix silk leave in before and the smell was horrible lol.

i havent used the argon oil line but i was looking for videos on youtube of the morrocan oil line and can only find videos on the argon oil line imma buy it anyway lol, review or not.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby Probablyerplexed
> 
> You really wanna try it don't you Girl
> 
> _*hmp. i bet not see it on the exchange forum*_


 lmao no its too pricey to put in the exchange forum and only get half my money back
imma use that thang and hope to love it.


----------



## Brownie518

Hey ladies!!!

Yo, buying those AveYou deals is not a violation of the No Buy. I didn't get any besides that one I got a few weeks ago but I'm just saying. 

I can't wait to wash my hair on Wednesday. I'm going to DC with Avocado & Silk in Tropical Coconut!


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby  Probablyerplexed
> 
> You really wanna try it don't you Girl
> 
> **hmp.  i bet not see it on the exchange forum**







chebaby said:


> i used the mix silk leave in before and the smell was horrible lol.
> 
> i havent used the argon oil line but i was looking for videos on youtube of the morrocan oil line and can only find videos on the argon oil line* imma buy it anyway* lol, review or not.



I want to try that one, too, che.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> lmao no its too pricey to put in the exchange forum and only get half my money back
> *imma use that thang and hope to love it*.


 
chebaby  You Betta'.


----------



## chebaby

Brownie518 said:


> I want to try that one, too, che.


 i want both masks but them things cost a grip lol. but that coming out of aveyou's pockets not mine.


----------



## Brownie518

chebaby said:


> i want both masks but them things cost a grip lol. but that coming out of aveyou's pockets not mine.



They sure do!  I plan to get mine from AY also.


----------



## beautyaddict1913

chebaby said:


> i want both masks but them things cost a grip lol. but that *coming out of aveyou's pockets not mine*.


 
I died when I read this!!!!


----------



## beautyaddict1913

I added Curls Sublime Condish to my aveyou basket - should I get the 32 ounce? What are yalls reviews? I knx they luv that stuff on NC. I also have Donna Marie's condish in there, no one talks about that - have yall tried it?


----------



## chebaby

beautyaddict1913 said:


> I added Curls Sublime Condish to my aveyou basket - should I get the 32 ounce? What are yalls reviews? I knx they luv that stuff on NC. I also have Donna Marie's condish in there, no one talks about that - have yall tried it?


 i have the 32oz of the coconut sublime. i love it. i havent used it in a long while but it is some good stuff. extra moisturizing and smells yummy besides milkshake i think its the best product CURLS makes cause i have the asian tea conditioner and dont like it much
but ill probably steam with it one day.
anyway i say yay to coconut sublime in 32oz lol. it will last you forever though.


----------



## beautyaddict1913

Thanks che! If I hate it I am sending it ur way - its coming out of aveyou's pocket not mine lol


----------



## chebaby

beautyaddict1913 said:


> Thanks che! If I hate it I am sending it ur way - its coming out of aveyou's pocket not mine lol


 
ok cool, ill take it


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Hmp.  Maybe I'll try Curls Since Imma try to spend 90 for 75 for 25

Lemme go look.  So, so far it's Curls Sublime & Donna Marie Super Cream.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> Hmp. Maybe I'll try Curls Since Imma try to spend *90 for 75 for 25*
> 
> Lemme go look. So, so far it's Curls Sublime & Donna Marie Super Cream.


 ......


----------



## beautyaddict1913

IDareT'sHair how do u like Curl Rehab. I have two here at home and I have two in my basket but since I havent tried it yet I am afraid to order more and if I don't order more I am afraid I will fall in love lol. And it is not on the list for me to open it any time soon lol.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Finished up Camille Rose Growth Oil.  Have Back-Up(s).


----------



## IDareT'sHair

beautyaddict1913 said:


> @IDareT'sHair *how do u like Curl Rehab. *I have two here at home and I have two in my basket but since I havent tried it yet I am afraid to order more *and if I don't order more I am afraid I will fall in love lol*. And it is not on the list for me to open it any time soon lol.


 
beautyaddict1913  I Love it!  You will really like it!

Very Nice.  And Yes, You will fall in Love.


----------



## beautyaddict1913

Thanks Ms. T - my product consultant lol...my basket is set! 2 curl rehabs, 32 ounce coconut sublime & 1 CJ Argan & Olive condish!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@beautyaddict1913 Have you already tried the Deep Fix i.e. Banana & Hibiscus?

Both Rehab & Deep Fix are Amazing with Steam!

Deep Fix actually replaced SSI Banana Brulee for me.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @beautyaddict1913 Have you already tried the Deep Fix i.e. Banana & Hibiscus?
> 
> Both *Rehab & Deep Fix* are Amazing with Steam!
> 
> Deep Fix actually replaced SSI Banana Brulee for me.



Both of these are great conditioners!!! 

*_reminds self to pull them out this week_*


----------



## beautyaddict1913

IDareT'sHair Deep Fix is my new staple! I have 6 jars!


----------



## mkd

I think I am going to get a deep fix and a rehab.  I need to decide what else to get.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

beautyaddict1913 said:


> @IDareT'sHair *Deep Fix is my new staple! I have 6 jars!*


 
beautyaddict1913  So, Now You Know You Gone Luvre Deep Fix....

_*i see 6 jars in your future*_


----------



## Brownie518

mkd - Hey, girl!!


----------



## mkd

Hi miss B Brownie518!  Did you get the save more deal?


----------



## Brownie518

mkd said:


> Hi miss B @Brownie518!  Did you get the save more deal?



mkd - no i didn't. I haven't even used that one AveYou thing I got a while ago.  I guess I should consider it, huh?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Lemme go pull this other bottle of Camille Rose Growth Oil outta my Stash.


----------



## mkd

I say get it Brownie518, it's a sick deal.


----------



## Brownie518

mkd said:


> I say get it @Brownie518, it's a sick deal.



Yes it is!


----------



## beautyaddict1913

mkd i suggest CJ Argan & Olive, Curl Fix, and the CJ Smoothing Lotion in addition to the deep fix if you havent already tried those!


----------



## divachyk

I'm buying 1 savemore groupon. This brings me a total of 2 groupons in my aveyou stash for a total of $125 value without the 15% deal. I'm gonna need some help spending $175 by Jan. I will be taking suggestions from you all when I get ready to buy. I just hope they don't run out of curl junkie because I'mma be mad. That's the only reason I'm buying the dern groupon.


----------



## Ltown

Brownie518 said:


> mkd - no i didn't. I haven't even used that one AveYou thing I got a while ago.  I guess I should consider it, huh?




Brownie518, you know our sisters here are pusher  like you i don't know what i'm getting but $25 for $75 is a sick deal.  IdareT'Hair will help us spend it  i used the cj repair me, its ok but i want to buy alot


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> curlyhersheygirl
> 
> Curly!  How many of them thangs You Get?........



IDareT'sHair I bought just 1 but I may get another


----------



## divachyk

I'm convinced I will get another save more groupon. 

@chebaby - I used the real deal morrocan oil line - shampoo, conditioner and masque - and it's quite pricey. I don't mean to steal for your excitement but I find it's no better than some of the other vendors we've used. The price is a turnoff for me. Now (the save more groupon) is a perfect time to try it out.

@hannan - I tried to buy with another email, same address and the system recognized my address was previously used. So, looks like you might have to use a different address and I'm unsure of what issues that might cause.


----------



## Charz

I got 5 CJ Deep Fixes for 26 bucks.


----------



## mkd

beautyaddict1913, the smoothing lotion is my fave CJ product but I have 4 bottles already.  I am about to make a dummy cart.


----------



## bronzebomb

I think I am going to get Curls in a bottle...anyone try any of the gels?


----------



## bronzebomb

*Surplus Sale*
AfroVeda's Hemp Seed Lock Twist & Roll butter is 40% off on 9.5 and 17.5 oz sizes

Use Promo Code *Hemp40*
Sale ends at midnight 9/21/11


----------



## hannan

divachyk Thanks for that! I tried it last night and it recognized my address.


----------



## natura87

I signed up for a Groupon but I didnt receive anything yet? Did I do something wrong? 


I want my CJ and DM!!!


----------



## mkd

Which site did you use  natura87?  the KGB deal allows you to use it immediately, the savemore we won't get until tomorrow.


----------



## natura87

mkd said:


> Which site did you use  natura87?  the KGB deal allows you to use it immediately, the savemore we won't get until tomorrow.



The kgb site. When I bought it they  linked me to a copy of it (i could have printed it but i am not attached to my printer right now) and said that the info would be sent to my email in 24 hrs . I never got an email.


----------



## mkd

Oh, I got my  email immediately and it has a gift card number in it.


----------



## natura87

mkd said:


> Oh, I got my  email immediately and it has a gift card number in it.



I didnt get any of that.


----------



## mkd

Mine may have gone to my junkmail folder natura, did you check there?


----------



## hannan

natura87 Have you tried to click on the print link anyway? I'm not connected to a printer but it'll come out as a pdf and the code should be on there.


----------



## Eisani

Yea, my first kgb emails were in my spam folder.

Hey ladies!


----------



## natura87

hannan said:


> natura87 Have you tried to click on the print link anyway? I'm not connected to a printer but it'll come out as a pdf and the code should be on there.



I did all this on saturday but then I clicked the X becuase it said it would send it to my email. I'll check again though.


----------



## natura87

My spam folder is empty.....


----------



## Eisani

SN: I'm tired of looking at my siggy . I havent changed  a pic in nearly a year.


----------



## chebaby

natura87 said:


> My spam folder is empty.....


 i hope you find it. i cant remember how it sent it to me but i used mine right away. if im not mistaken you should be able to go back to kgb website and put in you password and then go under accounts or my vouchers or gift cards or something like that and it should take you to all the GC you purchased. when you click on it you should find your number.
let me know if you get it.


----------



## chebaby

hello ladies.
i have my hair in a second day puff right now that im loving. tomorrow i will be wearing the same puff and maybe the day after that too lol. i want to cut down on manipulation and hope that that helps my hair thicken back up. well my hair was never thick but i feel like its less full.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

natura87 

You had all these Ladies take time to try to help you out with getting/finding your KGB Groupon.  

Yet, you failed to Thank anyone.erplexed

*just sayin*


----------



## Ltown

Hello ladies, nothing new no homework tonight. I'm go out to ayeyou and look for a minute and do a dummy cart too, I'm clicking as soon as I get mine. I'm not good at saving coupons.


----------



## pookaloo83

IDareT'sHair said:


> @natura87
> 
> You had all these Ladies take time to try to help you out with getting/finding your KGB Groupon.
> 
> Yet, you failed to Thank anyone.erplexed
> 
> *just sayin*




Damn.......


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Evening Divas!

Sitting under the Dryer with Roux Mendex. Will Rinse out in a bit. 

@chebaby I see what you mean about Jessicurl Too Shea!

Okay..I want the 32 ounce. Too bad AveYou doesn't carry it.

Loved it for a Cowash. Will definitely purchase this one. And I agree, I like it better than WDT (althought they are 2 different things).


Anyway, I think I will Steam with KBB or I may try Marie Dean's Sweet Hair Milk.

Have a corner of Roux Mendex left. I will finish this out on Saturday and I have a back-up.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

pookaloo83

Just an observation and a _personal_ pet peeve.

Tis All.


----------



## chebaby

pookaloo83 said:


> Damn.......


@pookaloo83, what you doing in here waiting to say "damn" everywhere i see you i end up having a good laugh.


----------



## divachyk

Hi Ladies! What a day. I was practically sleep deprived all day long. My burglar alarm detected motion last night while asleep and the siren went off. Woke me up and needless to say I was scared. It was a false alarm but still....the company heard from me TU-DAI! We have experienced a break in before so false alarms are not cool! 

Sent from my DROIDX


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> Evening Divas!
> 
> Sitting under the Dryer with Roux Mendex. Will Rinse out in a bit.
> 
> @chebaby I see what you mean about Jessicurl Too Shea!
> 
> Okay..I want the 32 ounce. Too bad AveYou doesn't carry it.
> 
> Loved it for a Cowash. Will definitely purchase this one. And I agree, I like it better than WDT (althought they are 2 different things).
> 
> 
> Anyway, I think I will Steam with KBB or I may try Marie Dean's Sweet Hair Milk.
> 
> Have a corner of Roux Mendex left. I will finish this out on Saturday and I have a back-up.


 im glad you like the too shea. its really good. besides that i also want to try the aloeba conditioner, i think thats what its called.


----------



## chebaby

Ltown said:


> Hello ladies, nothing new no homework tonight. I'm go out to ayeyou and look for a minute and do a dummy cart too, I'm clicking as soon as I get mine.* I'm not good at saving coupons*.


 same with me. if i dont spend it now ill end up forgetting about it(believe it or not).


----------



## divachyk

bronzebomb said:


> *Surplus Sale*
> AfroVeda's Hemp Seed Lock Twist & Roll butter is 40% off on 9.5 and 17.5 oz sizes
> 
> Use Promo Code *Hemp40*
> Sale ends at midnight 9/21/11



bronzebomb - hemp butter sounds 

Ladies, I got my three bone combs today  that is a great pic me up! I am considering one mo' grouping  

Sent from my DROIDX


----------



## pookaloo83

chebaby said:


> @pookaloo83, what you doing in here waiting to say "damn" everywhere i see you i end up having a good laugh.




chebaby I always see this thread and wondered what be going on. What's this thread about? Can I join?

Anyway, I always go the last page of a long thread and saw what Dare posted and was like !


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *im glad you like the too shea. its really good. besides that i also want to try the aloeba conditioner, i think thats what its called.*


 
chebaby  That's the Daily "Cleasner" isn't it?  Well, Imma Add Jessicurl to my BF List.

I'm not getting anymore "Cleansers" until I use some of these up.

I may hafta' get it directly from Jessicurl, because CM only offers 1 size, I think and I want the 32 ounce.  

Priss Swapped me some from her Gallon and Lawd knows I don't want no Gallon. 

I would prefer 16 ounces.  But I think it goes straight from 8 to 32.  

I get "Specials" from Jessicurl often, so if I see one on Too Shea! Imma jump on it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby Ltown Imma save my Groupon(s).....

I need to get my Stash down.


----------



## chebaby

pookaloo83 said:


> @chebaby I always see this thread and wondered what be going on. What's this thread about? Can I join?
> 
> Anyway, I always go the last page of a long thread and saw what Dare posted and was like !


 yea come on in and join.
we talk about err thang in this thread, from hair products, to sales(stop getting the products before we do lurkers when we the ones that announced the sale) to SO, new jobs, err thang.
and people like IDareT'sHair, and Brownie are always cutting up so youll fit right in


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby That's the Daily "Cleasner" isn't it? Well, Imma Add Jessicurl to my BF List.
> 
> I'm not getting anymore "Cleansers" until I use some of these up.
> 
> I may hafta' get it directly from Jessicurl, because CM only offers 1 size, I think and I want the 32 ounce.
> 
> Priss Swapped me some from her Gallon and Lawd knows I don't want no Gallon.
> 
> I would prefer 16 ounces. But I think it goes straight from 8 to 32.
> 
> I get "Specials" from Jessicurl often, so if I see one on Too Shea! Imma jump on it.


 i hope its not a cleanser, let me go look. i was talking about a daily conditioner that that girl who used to come in here all the time used to use as a leave in. whats her name? its on the tip of my toungue but i cant remember. she was natural, always going on vacations and church functions. she loved jessi curl conditioner and had a 32oz of it. i know you know who im talking about


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *i hope its not a cleanser, let me go look. i was talking about a daily conditioner that that girl who used to come in here all the time used to use as a leave in. whats her name? its on the tip of my toungue but i cant remember.* she was natural, always going on vacations and church functions. she loved jessi curl conditioner and had a 32oz of it. i know you know who im talking about


 
chebaby

Vonnie?  I miss her.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Vonnie? I miss her.


 yeeeeeaaaaaa vonnie i miss her too. my memory sucks lol.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby  Lemme go look at Jessicurl again.  I ended up Steaming with Sweet Milk (Marie Dean).


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby re: Jessicurl -- It's just a Daily Conditioner.  I don't know why I thought it was a Cleanser.  

It has some good stuff in there too.

Horsetail, Nettle and I think Burdock Root.  It sounds really good.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby re: Jessicurl -- It's just a Daily Conditioner. I don't know why I thought it was a Cleanser.
> 
> It has some good stuff in there too.
> 
> Horsetail, Nettle and I think Burdock Root. It sounds really good.


 yea i want it. and its kinda on the low end side as far as price goes. i want it for a leave in.
when i get my savemore coupon im buying all deep conditioners cause my steamer done turned me out


----------



## chebaby

random hair thought: ever since i hennaed kccc has been working nicely on my hair. i just felt the section of hair that i added the kccc to this morning and it is hella soft with a good amount of hold. usually my hair is dry and crunchy with kcccc.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> when i get my savemore coupon im buying all deep conditioners *cause my steamer done turned me out*


 
@chebaby Gurl..That Nickle will turn you OUT Faster Than Daddy!....


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> random hair thought: ever since i hennaed kccc has been working nicely on my hair. i just felt the section of hair that *i added the kccc to this morning and it is hella soft with a good amount of hold. usually my hair is dry and crunchy with kcccc.*


 
chebaby  Don't you think sometimes it's great to step away from a product and figure out a different way/time to use it?


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby Gurl..That Nickle will turn you OUT Faster Than Daddy!....


  it shole did.
remember when my steamer was just sitting there chillin? well, it cant catch a break now
imma steam this weekend with something but i have no idea what lol.
the best products ive steamed with so far has been claudies protein and kbb hair mask. oh and deep fix.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby Don't you think sometimes it's great to step away from a product and figure out a different way/time to use it?


 yep
i wish i would have figured it out before i bought and sold 50 11 jars of this stuff


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *it shole did.*
> *remember when my steamer was just sitting there chillin? well, it cant catch a break now*
> *imma steam this weekend with something but i have no idea what lol.*
> the best products ive steamed with so far has been claudies protein and kbb hair mask. oh and deep fix.


 
@chebaby I enjoy Steaming (as You Already Know) 

I been Preachin' Steamin' since I joined

I also like Steaming with Jasmine A&S and Jasmine Hibiscus, Tiiva, AE Garlic, Enso, Sitrinillah, Ashlii Amala Gurl Just errrrthang.



chebaby said:


> yep
> *i wish i would have figured it out before i bought and sold 50 11 jars of this stuff*


 
@chebaby Well, Now You Know. Sometimes it take all Dat!

@mkd Did you spend your Groupons yet?


----------



## Ltown

IDareT'sHair said:


> chebaby re: Jessicurl -- It's just a Daily Conditioner.  I don't know why I thought it was a Cleanser.
> 
> It has some good stuff in there too.
> 
> Horsetail, Nettle and I think Burdock Root.  It sounds really good.



I like jessicurl wdt, never heard of this other.  Is it on ayeyou?


----------



## myhair84

I'm not sure who uses Silk Dreams products but she is having a fall sale from 9/23-25. she is debuting some new stuff. You can take a look on her site www.silkdreamshaircare.com. I believe the only items on sale are the ones on the fall sale link, but maybe someone else who knows more can correct me.

Sent from my HTC Glacier using HTC Glacier


----------



## chebaby

Ltown said:


> I like jessicurl wdt, never heard of this other. Is it on ayeyou?


 mo its not on aveyou. you got to get it from curl mart.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby I enjoy Steaming (as You Already Know)
> 
> I been Preachin' Steamin' since I joined
> 
> I also like Steaming with Jasmine A&S and Jasmine Hibiscus, Tiiva, AE Garlic, Enso, Sitrinillah, Ashlii Amala Gurl Just errrrthang.
> 
> 
> 
> @chebaby Well, Now You Know. Sometimes it take all Dat!
> 
> @mkd Did you spend your Groupons yet?


 i steamed with jasmines a&s and like it too. maybe ill use that this weekend since it has a shot of protein in it
i havent steamed with the hibiscus yet but i have been co washing with it and it is amazing.


----------



## Ltown

chebaby said:


> mo its not on aveyou. you got to get it from curl mart.



Sucks! Jessicurl stimulating oil ingredients are great i have most of these but may make that in the future.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby Before you use up the Hibiscus!  Please Steam with it!  Amazing.  It's good anyway.

Ltown Yeah, L, the Too Shea! Is Nice.  I think You'd like it.  
I hope I can catch it On Sale.


btw: Ya'll My BF List is Growing.  It's in my mind tho'.  I need to put it on Paper so It won't get so ridiculous.


----------



## chebaby

Yea i will steam with it after a henna T, I can tell it is very moisturizing and I love the scent.

eta:sorry was typing from my phone lol.


----------



## mkd

T,i have used all my deals except the save more one.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Well...I finished up my hair.  Didn't use up anything. 

Will Moisturize with either PuraBody or something light.

Next wash day I should use up the Roux.  And maybe something else?erplexed


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Hey all. I've been busy with all the back to school nights going on.
I'm not using my groupons now I'm holding on to two of them. 
Other vendors better take notes cause AveYou ain't playin.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> Hey all. I've been busy with all the back to school nights going on.
> I'm not using my groupons now I'm holding on to two of them.
> *Other vendors better take notes cause AveYou ain't playin.*


 
curlyhersheygirl

Man!  I wish AveYou carried More Lines


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> curlyhersheygirl
> 
> Man!  I wish AveYou carried More Lines



IDareT'sHair So do I . They're very good with requests so I've asked them to look into adding more lines and they said they will see which companies are willing.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> @IDareT'sHair So do I . They're very good with requests *so I've asked them to look into adding more lines and they said they will see which companies are willing.*


 

curlyhersheygirl

WOW Curly!  Thanks for being on top of Yo' PJ Game

Good Looking Out!


----------



## Ltown

Hey i empty my spam box, got confirmation in regular mail.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> curlyhersheygirl
> 
> WOW Curly!  Thanks for being on top of Yo' PJ Game
> 
> Good Looking Out!



IDareT'sHair It would be nice if their selection was similar to CM or Sage; that would be great.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> @IDareT'sHair *It would be nice if their selection was similar to CM or Sage; that would be great.*


 

curlyhersheygirl

Yes, it would.


----------



## Eisani

Why am I JUST NOW done cooking? I hate cooking when I get home and silly me can't make anything simple. I had a craving for ox tails, cabbage, rice and peas and fried plantain  Yea, I won't be going to sleep any time soon lol! WRONG! 

ETA: And don't folks know I don't take hair pics anymore? Asking me for pics, I gotta go diggin !


----------



## divachyk

Eisani - I LOVE oxtails! I normally throw my in the crockpot and let the simmer all day. How do you cook yours?


----------



## divachyk

Thank you ladies for recommending the bone combs! I'm 10 weeks post and it glided through ng, shaft and all. My shower comb and ouidad cannot, I repeat, cannot do that. I won't make it a habit of combing the ng but I attempted it just to see if the bone combs lived up to their hype and sure did!


----------



## Eisani

divachyk I put mine in the crock pot sometimes but most of the time, like today, I cook them in a deep heavy pan slowly on top of the stove until they're tender.


----------



## divachyk

Any relaxed head using hemp seed butter with success?


----------



## Seamonster

beautyaddict1913 I got my newbie haul from you. Even though I knew what I ordered, it was like PJ christmas when I opened that box. I couldn't even wait to get home I ripped the box open in the car and started sampling the products. Thank you.


----------



## Seamonster

Used up my beloved Pura naturals chocolate souffle, I added a teaspoon of meadowfoam oil and some sea buckthorn oil to it. That gave it so much slip. It is very nourishing and cleansing conditioner, but with that slip added, it was heaven. In fact I ended up using it as a wash n go. The boys were buzzing around me at the fresh and easy, maybe that stuff is an aphrodisiac?

The crown and glory method got me running through shampoo, bout to finish my dandruff shampoo mix. May have to rotate that deep fix in and see how it compares to the puranaturals souffle.

For BF I am going to get a few different coco pudding souffle type DC. I heard about Afroveda, and Enso but seems like warning is out on them. Any suggestions for my research?


----------



## HarySituation

deleted...


----------



## 13StepsAhead

ohwell:

Hey Divas  so I tried the AV SheaAmla and I really like that stuff  another thing added to my list of faves.

I used up my 2 KGB deals on Monday and received my orders Yesterday 

Order #1-I got Beauty blender with cleaner combo and a CJ smoothing lotion
Order #2- 3 korres Facial Cleansers.


----------



## mkd

13StepsAhead, I like my beauty blender.  I got mine with my KGB deal.


----------



## 13StepsAhead

mkd I really like the beautyblender as well. I used it this morning for my concealer and it did an awesome job. I may buy another one.


----------



## divachyk

Hope everyone have a great day! I see savemore extended the deal. I'm sticking with my two save more groupons (150 value) and my kgb groupon (50 value). That will be plenty to hold me over. 

Other thread indicating they need to get their CJ haul on quick as aveyou might sell out. What say you about that? I want some CJ stuff but was hoping to hang on to my groupon until BF, late Nov or mid-Dec. Basically using it up just before it expires to give me time to rid some stash.


----------



## Seamonster

divachyk thanks for letting me know save more extended the deal. I might pick up one more, I am going to see what other goodies aveyou has, I have a good selection of CJ. 

I love the rehab, but don't love the smell. Hate the curl queen, not enough hold. CJ Honey butter is ok, but I prefer donna marie curling butter.


----------



## chebaby

just spent my savemore on cj strengthening conditioner, cj smoothing lotion, cj curl theory conditioner, toe separators and moroccan oil mask.

$27 for $89 is darn good, and the hair mask alone was $29.


----------



## 13StepsAhead

@chebaby I just used 1 of my Savemore deals and well and the $15off code(the spirit is taking over me)

I got 2 CJ Deep fix, 1 CJ Argan & Olive, 2 4pack of Essie nail polishes and 1 pack of toe seperators.

Including the price of the Savemore offer I spent 32.30 (includes tax and shipping) for $90 worth of suff (97.30 if you include tax and shipping). Can't beat that with a stick 

ETA:That's damn near a 65% discount *does the brother franklin*


----------



## chebaby

13StepsAhead said:


> @chebaby I just used 1 of my Savemore deals and well and the $15off code(the spirit is taking over me)
> 
> I got 2 CJ Deep fix, 1 CJ Argan & Olive, 2 4pack of Essie nail polishes and 1 pack of toe seperators.
> 
> Including the price of the Savemore offer I spent 32.30 for $90 worth of suff. Can't beat that with a stick


yea its a great deal
i started to get another deep fix but ill get it maybe on bf.


----------



## 13StepsAhead

HarySituation said:


> deleted...


 

ohwell:.... Why did you delete the comment?


----------



## mkd

I just used my savemore coupon too.   I got a rehab, deep fix, smoothing lotion, strenghtening con and fast drying nail drops.


----------



## beautyaddict1913

I just spent my savemore order too...I did it without even thinking about it and I meant to reconsider the 32 oz. Curls and replace it with a deep fix and donna marie buttercreme and I called aveyou the second I placed the order and the guy was like I know u just ordered 5 minutes ago but its already on the truck and u will get it on Monday, today has been so busy that our warehouse is automatically processing orders. Ughh! Thats discouraging....but oh well hope I love it! Anyway, I also ordered 2 curl rehabs in coconut gardenia along with a CJ Argan & Olive.


----------



## beautyaddict1913

13StepsAhead said:


> ohwell:.... Why did you delete the comment?


 
yea I wanna know what u said!


----------



## beautyaddict1913

13StepsAhead how were u able to get two savemores? i want another one too!!


----------



## mkd

beautyaddict1913, you can get up to 3 savemores but you can't get the $10 off again.


----------



## beautyaddict1913

Thanks mkd now getting $26 off of $50 since meh when I just got $50 off of $75 lol


----------



## beautyaddict1913

What do u guys think of adding an exception rule to the no-buy - if its 30% off or more go for it lol, anything less than that and ur fanger should be nowhere near paynah lol ??


----------



## 13StepsAhead

beautyaddict1913 said:


> yea I wanna know what u said!


It was something about this thread being her fav soap opera and she didn't like commercials (because we have been quiet lately)....

I thought the comment was rather interesting, It's not like we didn't knwo people watch us. 



beautyaddict1913 said:


> @13StepsAhead how were u able to get two savemores? i want another one too!!


 


mkd said:


> @beautyaddict1913, you can get up to 3 savemores but you can't get the $10 off again.


 
beautyaddict1913 exacatly what mkd said, I just got the 2 and got $10 off which came to $60;not bad for $150 worth of stuff.


----------



## 13StepsAhead

beautyaddict1913 said:


> What do u guys think of adding an exception rule to the no-buy - if* its 30% off or more go for it lol*, anything less than that and ur fanger should be nowhere near paynah lol ??


 
Pretty damn good exception if you ask me. You just can't resist these 50+% off discounts that AveYou is just throwing around.


----------



## beautyaddict1913

Another exception - if you just HAVE to have it because you're afraid that your hair might just plum fall off your head if you don't get it, then go for it

lol...im just being silly, its time for me to go back to work! see yall this evening!


----------



## Charz

ummmmm.


----------



## Charz

I got for 25 bucks:

Hollywood Fashion Tape   2 
Hollywood CoverUps
Mason Pearson Hair Cutting Comb, C6 
Dermalogica Environmental Control Deodorant, 2.25 oz
Dermalogica Clearing Skin Wash
Dermalogica Essential Cleansing Solution


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Hey all. I'm enjoying hearing about all the stuff yall got.
I just used up the last of my Enso Cacao DC and I have no backups


----------



## mkd

curlyhersheygirl, I was just thinking about how much i love the enso twisting pudding.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

mkd said:


> curlyhersheygirl, I was just thinking about how much i love the enso twisting pudding.



mkd I love that stuff too. It gives me great definition and shine.


----------



## chebaby

i saw the soap opera comment and dont ask me why but i thought it was cute lmao. or like 13 said "interesting" 

anyway i started to get a mason pearson comb but decided not to since i started finger detangling and when i do decide to use a comb i have my jumbo start comb.


----------



## chebaby

oh and i co washed today with shea moisture black soap conditioner and finished it. no back ups.
i used kckt and kccc as my leave in and styler. i do not plan on doing my hair again until saturday and i will do a protein treatment with AO GPB mixed with cj repair me because my hair is super soft right now. almost too soft.

sunday i plan on doing and aphogee 2 step protein because i havent done it in like 6 months and my hair really needs it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Hey Ya'll.

I just bought another SaveMo' Up Off Da' Flo'. Out Da' Do'

I ain't gettin' another one.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl 

Imma be Twisted too when my Enso Stash dwindles away.

*sobs*


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I spent that 1 Groupon I had (not the SaveMo' one the Fiddy Dollar one)  I got:

16 ounce Curls
Donna Marie Super Butter Cream
Curl Junkie Argan & Olive
Curls Milkshake

I paid $6.25


----------



## Ltown

Hey Ladies!  Hope everyone got their no buy on I don't know why but I never last, sorry Beauty but a deal is a good deal with $25 for $75. I got 2 cj fix, 1 argan oil and 1 theory moisturizer. 

We need to be a group private thread folks coming in here expecting alot we have folks begging for hand out remember, folks thinking we really using up stuff and folks just nosey  This is probably the busiest, best group that is no an offical group


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ltown

Gurl Hush.  You just summed thangs up!


----------



## 13StepsAhead

Ltown said:


> Hey Ladies!  Hope everyone got their no buy on I don't know why but I never last, sorry Beauty but a deal is a good deal with $25 for $75. I got 2 cj fix, 1 argan oil and 1 theory moisturizer.
> 
> We need to be a group private thread folks coming in here expecting alot we have folks begging for hand out remember, folks thinking we really using up stuff and folks just nosey  This is probably the busiest, best group that is no an offical group



We should 


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Charz

there's always the baby place. LOL


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Well I agree with @Eisani and I think @mkd also said it early on. 

We shouldn't count the SaveMo's and KGB's, FBI's, CSI's, NCIS, Groupons, Groupoffs, Criminal Minds, Law & Orders because those deals are to good to pass up.

Wait: I think I said it too, that if there was a Good Discount, we cannot be responsible for Our Actions.

@HarySituation I enjoyed your comment. *i saw it while lurkin' at work*

OT: Where the Debil is @Shay72


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Charz  Are You Bein' Bad?

What you up to?


----------



## 13StepsAhead

Got my shipping notice and my AY order should be here tomorrow.


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I did the Lunar Dusting.  I need to stop Dusting.  

I had hid the Scissors.  (But I found them).erplexed


----------



## IDareT'sHair

13StepsAhead  How many more Groupons, SaveMo's  You got left?


----------



## 13StepsAhead

IDareT'sHair said:


> 13StepsAhead  How many more Groupons, SaveMo's  You got left?



IDareT'sHair I went crazy between today and yesterday so I only have 1 SM left  oh well.


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## 13StepsAhead

I didn't get too much hair stuff though.I mainly got Nail polish, skincare and make-up tools .


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## IDareT'sHair

13StepsAhead said:


> I didn't get too much hair stuff though.I mainly got Nail polish, skincare and make-up tools .
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


 
13StepsAhead  That's good especially since you're going to be away.

I think with 1 of my Groupons (SaveMo) I'll get a couple more CJ Curl Rehabs and maybe Deep Fix and some Repair Me.


----------



## Ltown

It's good we are not selfish like I want to be, no one would know about these good deals if we were closed  What's even funny is between us and NC everyone gets their groupon, coupon etc.... Whoever is here, is posting over there I love sharing, just hate the drama.  T


----------



## chebaby

Ltown said:


> Hey Ladies! *Hope everyone got their no buy on* I don't know why but I never last, sorry Beauty but a deal is a good deal with $25 for $75. I got 2 cj fix, 1 argan oil and 1 theory moisturizer.
> 
> We need to be a group private thread folks coming in here expecting alot we have folks begging for hand out remember, folks thinking we really using up stuff and folks just nosey This is probably the busiest, best group that is no an offical group


 thats a nice way to put it


IDareT'sHair said:


> Well I agree with @Eisani and I think @mkd also said it early on.
> 
> We shouldn't count the *SaveMo's and KGB's, FBI's, CSI's, NCIS, Groupons, Groupoffs, Criminal Minds, Law & Orders *because those deals are to good to pass up.
> 
> Wait: I think I said it too, that if there was a Good Discount, we cannot be responsible for Our Actions.
> 
> @HarySituation I enjoyed your comment. *i saw it while lurkin' at work*
> 
> OT: Where the Debil is @Shay72


yall cutting up in here


----------



## chebaby

i need to get me another save mo' or kgb but i dont wanna be greedy

not like i need anything i just want it. i wish they sold kinky curly stuff.
if i get another one im getting all moroccan oil stuff.


----------



## Brownie518

chebaby said:


> i need to get me another save mo' or kgb* but i dont wanna be greedy:l*ook:
> 
> not like i need anything i just want it. i wish they sold kinky curly stuff.
> if i get another one im getting all moroccan oil stuff.



@ bolded -  that ship has sailed.... Go on and get it!! You can't beat these deals. I still haven't used my one kgb or that Save Mo.

chebaby - which mask did you get? I want to get both of them


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *@ bolded -  that ship has sailed....*


 
Brownie518 Done Sailed.  Stopped For Snacks.  And Set Sail Again.


----------



## chebaby

Brownie518 said:


> @ bolded -  that ship has sailed.... Go on and get it!! You can't beat these deals. *I still haven't used my one kgb or that Save Mo.*
> 
> @chebaby - which mask did you get? I want to get both of them


you holding on to them thangs huh? you got more will power than me cause as soon as i got my email i was hitting paynh

i got the one with the orange top, i think it has a bit of protein in it. but next time i will get the brown top one which is all moisture i think. i also want the conditioner in the white bottle.

and im still looking at the onyx natural line but they dont show the ingredients


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> Brownie518 Done Sailed.  Stopped For Snacks.  And Set Sail Again.



  


Sooooo, how is everyone doing on the No Buy?


----------



## chebaby

Brownie518 said:


> Sooooo, how is everyone doing on the No Buy?


 as Ltown has said, we got our no buy on


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518 Done Sailed. Stopped For Snacks. And Set Sail Again.


 okay!!! well i guess i better go on and get another one.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

I bought 2 SaveMore.


----------



## Brownie518

chebaby said:


> you holding on to them thangs huh? you got more will power than me cause as soon as i got my email i was hitting paynh
> 
> i got the one with the orange top, i think it has a bit of protein in it. but next time i will get the brown top one which is all moisture i think. i also want the conditioner in the white bottle.



chebaby - I know! I'm hangin on to that thing for dear life! 

I tried the conditioner with the white top last year and liked it. My sister ended up taking it  with the shampoo and she loves them. 
Hmm, I'm so surprised I didn't tear through AY as soon as I got my email. That is so not like me.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> Brownie518
> 
> I bought 2 SaveMore.



IDareT'sHair - I don't blame you. It would be crazy to pass up on a deal like that.


----------



## chebaby

Brownie518 said:


> @chebaby - I know! I'm hangin on to that thing for dear life!
> 
> I tried the conditioner with the white top last year and liked it. My sister ended up taking it  with the shampoo and she loves them.
> *Hmm, I'm so surprised I didn't tear through AY as soon as I got my email. That is so not like me.*


 are you feeling hot? did you ask someone to feel your head for you? you might be under the weather. maybe you caught that new bug going around called "pj no mo'"


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *okay!!! well i guess i better go on and get another one.*


 
chebaby  Uh...You didn't even get on the Ship!


----------



## mkd

I want one more too but I don't need anymore cj.  I do want some kccc and I need to make myself use up these last three bottles of Kbb milk.  I am over it.


----------



## chebaby

mkd said:


> I want one more too but I don't need anymore cj. I do want some kccc and I need to make myself use up these last three bottles of Kbb milk. I am over it.


mkd, do you have the old hair milk or the sweet ambrosia?


----------



## Brownie518

chebaby said:


> are you feeling hot? did you ask someone to feel your head for you? you might be under the weather. maybe you caught that new bug going around called "pj no mo'"




  Girl!   I don't know what's goin' on!!


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby Uh...You didn't even get on the Ship!


 that was me being strong and showing that i control my pj-ness, it does not control me


----------



## chebaby

Brownie518 said:


> Girl!  I don't know what's goin' on!!


 girl i hope you feel better, it sounds serious anytime you havent spent that save some mo'


----------



## Brownie518

chebaby said:


> girl i hope you feel better, it sounds serious anytime you havent spent that save some mo'




I'mma try and hold out on that one. My own mini challenge erplexed.
(let's see how long that mess lasts!)


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> that was me being strong and showing that *i control my pj-ness, it does not control me*


 
@chebaby Nice! I'll have to remember that.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby Nice! I'll have to remember that.


 and then youll be catching whatever it is that brownie has
naw the pj-ness controls the ish outta me


----------



## mkd

chebaby, I have one milk and two sa.  I am over both of them.


----------



## chebaby

mkd said:


> @chebaby, I have one milk and two sa. I am over both of them.


 mkd, if you want i will trade you something for the hair milk.
i think i still have the hair rules product you were interested in, i need to check. if not i have a ton of other stuff you can have.


----------



## mkd

chebaby, thats cool.  It's like 90 percent full.  Just pm me what u have.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair 

Hey, that detangler spray you and Coffee got off ebay...did you get any of the other products they sell? I see Coffee got the Ends stuff and everything else.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> @IDareT'sHair
> 
> Hey, that detangler spray you and Coffee got off ebay...did you get any of the other products they sell? *I see Coffee got the Ends stuff and everything else.*


 
Brownie518  Yeah, the "Save My Ends"


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> Brownie518  Yeah, the "Save My Ends"



I might put that stuff on my 'to try' list...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> I might put that stuff on my 'to try' list...


 
@Brownie518 You Should.

The Detangler is thebomb.com 

They have a Growth Oil too. That I'm waiting to try.

The "Save My Ends" is the Consistency of Isha. Whippy.


----------



## SimJam

Hay ladies, havnt checked in for a while.

my hemp seed oil went rancid (didnt realized I was to refrigerate) so I went to the health food stre to replace, they didnt have hemp so I got walnut oil (as a replacement ceramide) and some apricot oil 

and Im fixing to get a standup steamer at a store Bajandoc86 hooked me up on...  

apart from that havnt finished anything


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518 You Should.
> 
> The Detangler is thebomb.com
> 
> They have a Growth Oil too. That I'm waiting to try.
> 
> The "Save My Ends" is the Consistency of Isha. Whippy.



IDareT'sHair  -  yeah, I was looking at the detangler, ends, and oil, too


----------



## Ltown

No buy, bye bye,

This was a special, i'm not buying anything else i'm not good holding coupons,  heck i just miss a good coupon on macy's and new york and not paying attention to expiration dates. .


----------



## chebaby

save mo' is out of the $75 GC.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *save mo' is out of the $75 GC*.


 
@chebaby Does a _*double booty pop*_ I'm glad I got mine.

http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&sour...v9S3Aw&usg=AFQjCNFsFXLJnkY8QxwOmxjK-WDNSg0b0Q


----------



## divachyk

mkd said:


> @beautyaddict1913, you can get up to 3 savemores but you can't get the $10 off again.


@mkd, my cheap behind tried every trick in the book to get another $10 off. They had that discount locked down!



IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby Does a _*double booty pop*_ I'm glad I got mine.
> 
> http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&sour...v9S3Aw&usg=AFQjCNFsFXLJnkY8QxwOmxjK-WDNSg0b0Q


Dude be rocking it!!!

ETA: I might, just might, use up my kgb groupon on some CJ and then save my two other groupons for later.


----------



## Eisani

I've been peeking in and out of here and see I have missed a whole lot! Yall crazy


----------



## IDareT'sHair

What errrbody doin'?


----------



## chebaby

im here trying to find a new yummy product lol.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *im here trying to find a new yummy product lol.*


 
chebaby  You done Already Yummied!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Hmp.  Wonder what AveYou Gone have Next Week?  

Errthang Is Free!


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby You done Already Yummied!


 giiiirrrrrllllll i cant wait until that moroccan oil mask gets here. i want to steam with it like right NOW!!!


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> Hmp. Wonder what AveYou Gone have Next Week?
> 
> *Errthang Is Free*!


 that sounds about right


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> giiiirrrrrllllll i cant wait until that moroccan oil mask gets here. i want to steam with it like right NOW!!!


 
@chebaby Hmp. YUMMY is Yo' Middle Name



chebaby said:


> *that sounds about right*


 
@chebaby Ya'll Just Come On Up In Here and Get Whatever Ya'll Want For FREE


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby Hmp. YUMMY is Yo' Middle Name
> 
> 
> 
> @chebaby Ya'll Just Come On Up Here and Get Whatever Ya'll Want For FREE


 yummy and amazing are my favorite words. i use them quite often

its sounds like thats basically what they are saying right!!! they just giving stuff away. i paid for the moroccan mask and $1 shipping and got all the curl junkie and them toe separators for free aveyou trippin' i mean im loving these sale and what not but couldnt be me


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby  I hope curlyhersheygirl talked them into Pursuing More Product Lines (we actually want)

AveYou Bet Not be Comin' Up in here with no ORS Replenishing Packs.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby I hope @curlyhersheygirl talked them into Pursuing More Product Lines (we actually want)
> 
> *AveYou Bet Not be Comin' Up in here with no ORS Replenishing Packs.*


 i just purchased you a bottle last week and will be shipping it out tomorrow


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I Just Found Out AveYou is _Really_ MTM!  

What Ya'll Gone Do Nah?

_*lemme go start a thread*_


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *i just purchased you a bottle last week and will be shipping it out tomorrow*


 
chebaby  I Bought/Mailed you a Box of 500 Ct. From Sam's Club.


----------



## mkd

I think I want a huetiful steamer.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby I Bought/Mailed you a Box of 500 Ct. From Sam's Club.


 not the 500 ct, take it back

mkd, you will love the steamer. my hair has never been so soft and moisturized and i thought my hair was always too moisturized my hair looks much healthier


----------



## IDareT'sHair

IDareT'sHair said:


> I Just Found Out AveYou is _Really_ MTM!
> 
> What Ya'll Gone Do Nah?
> 
> _*lemme go start a thread*_


 
chebaby


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *not the 500 ct, take it back*


 
chebaby  Sam's Club said "NO REFUNDS" on ORS


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> I Just Found Out AveYou is _Really_ MTM!
> 
> What Ya'll Gone Do Nah?
> 
> _*lemme go start a thread*_


how did i miss this you are a nut
ETA: imma still slather my hair in that moroccan conditioner


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby Sam's Club said "NO REFUNDS" on ORS


 sams club lucky i like them lol.

i did actually buy a bottle of ORS a few weeks ago havent used it yet but i hope i like it. my relaxed hair did but i cant remember if i ever used it on my natural hair.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby _*cackles at you buying ors*_


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby _*cackles at you buying ors*_


 ORS is a classic man you better get on board with it


----------



## beautyaddict1913

I am DYING laughing at IDareT'sHair and chebaby saying aveyou is free and talking about No ORS! No Cantu either lol!

Yall gon be in here saying
"Today I co-washed with Suave, left in S-Curl, did my braid out with Cantu, sealed with Blue Magic and added a little Cholestrol and my hair looks good"

lol...I need to quit!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@beautyaddict1913 They bet not have no Dr. Miracles!


----------



## chebaby

beautyaddict1913 said:


> I am DYING laughing at @IDareT'sHair and @chebaby saying aveyou is free and talking about No ORS! No Cantu either lol!
> 
> Yall gon be in here saying
> "Today I co-washed with Suave, left in S-Curl, did my braid out with Cantu, sealed with Blue Magic and added a little Cholestrol and my hair looks good"
> 
> lol...I need to quit!


 girl when cantu was all the rage i wanted to like it soooooo bad cause it was cheap and smelled really good. but that stuff was like  on my hair.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @beautyaddict1913 They bet not have no Dr. Miracles!


 dont act like you havent seen the commercials. Dr. miracles works miracles


----------



## beautyaddict1913

lol at Dr. Miraclesssss lol!! How about Doo Grow lol?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

From AveYou I got:

32 Ounce ORS
64 Ounce Let's Jam Black Gel
1 Gallon of Luster's Pink
4 Jars of Dr. Miracles Hot Gro

chebaby beautyaddict1913


----------



## beautyaddict1913

IDareT'sHair said:


> From AveYou I got:
> 
> 32 Ounce ORS
> 64 Ounce Let's Jam Black Gel
> 1 Gallon of Luster's Pink
> 4 Jars of Dr. Miracles Hot Gro


 
I literally fell out on the floor laughing!!!!!  This is the funniest thing I have heard all day! Get ya haul on T!! Big haula' shot calla' lol!!!


----------



## beautyaddict1913

IDareT'sHair if you dont like it I will swap you your lets jam for my brand new bottle of V05 Pomegranate (an exclusive flavor)


----------



## IDareT'sHair

beautyaddict1913 chebaby

I forgot:

1 6 lb Tub of Queen Helene Cholestrol


----------



## beautyaddict1913

IDareT'sHair said:


> @beautyaddict1913 @chebaby
> 
> I forgot:
> 
> 1 6 lb Tub of Queen Helene Cholestrol


 
lmaaaoooo!!! __________________ flatlines!!! That did it for me! U have no sense T!!!


----------



## beautyaddict1913

Dear Aveyou,

No RAW shea butter either, we are totally over it!

Sincerely,

A Concerned PJ


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> From AveYou I got:
> 
> 32 Ounce ORS
> 64 Ounce Let's Jam Black Gel
> 1 Gallon of Luster's Pink
> 4 Jars of Dr. Miracles Hot Gro
> 
> @chebaby @beautyaddict1913


 no you did not say lets jam


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@beautyaddict1913 chebaby

When My AveYou Comes, I'll just send you the Let's Jam and a Jar of Dr. Miracles I got with my last Groupon. (I have Back Ups)

But Ain't nobody Gettin' My Luster's Pank! (So Don't Ask)


----------



## chebaby

beautyaddict1913 said:


> Dear Aveyou,
> 
> No RAW shea butter either, we are totally over it!
> 
> Sincerely,
> 
> A Concerned PJ


 speak for yourself dude. you know i keep a 5lb container of shea butter on deck


----------



## chebaby

beautyaddict1913 said:


> @IDareT'sHair if you dont like it I will swap you your lets jam for my brand new bottle of V05 Pomegranate (*an exclusive flavor*)


 i call first dibs. ill trade you my blue or green dax. you cant have my black dax cause i like having black tar run down my face in the summer


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @beautyaddict1913 @chebaby
> 
> When My AveYou Comes, I'll just send you the Let's Jam and a Jar of Dr. Miracles I got with my last Groupon. (I have Back Ups)
> 
> *But Ain't nobody Gettin' My Luster's Pank*! (So Don't Ask)


 you stingy, tryna keep all the pink moisturizer for yourself.


----------



## bronzebomb

Hi All, I've been under the weather (but not too sick to get my SaveMo on).  This change of weather has me congested.  I don't know how I'm going to make it traveling to Ohio this weekend.

I purchased, Curl Junkie only:

Curl Assurance Smmothing Daily Hair Conditioner
Curl Fix- Intense Hair Treatment
Beauticurls Strengthening Hair Conditioner
Repair me!

I hope I like'm.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I might put a Coupla' Thangs on the Exchange Forum but I'll let ya'll know 1st.

I _might_ have a 'Pending' Sale for a Jar of Triple Strength African Pride Olive Oil Moisturizer.

chebaby beautyaddict1913


----------



## beautyaddict1913

chebaby said:


> i call first dibs. ill trade you my blue or green dax. you cant have my black dax cause *i like having black tar run down my face in the summer*


 
 yall are really killing me tonight!!! Is that the one in the orange tin jar? Thats a staple for me lmaaaooo! I tried Oyin BSP but I was like naahhh my DAX works waaayy better, Oyin is too spensive lol


----------



## chebaby

why does my aveyou shipping notice say it is supposed to be here tomorrow

they better not be getting my hopes up for nothing cause if it aint here tomorrow imma start sending them rotten tomatoes in the mail.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> I might put a Coupla' Thangs on the Exchange Forum but I'll let ya'll know 1st.
> 
> I _might_ have a 'Pending' Sale for a Jar of *Triple Strength African Pride Olive Oil Moisturizer.*
> 
> @chebaby @beautyaddict1913


thats my ish right there. keep my hair nice and luxuriating



beautyaddict1913 said:


> yall are really killing me tonight!!! Is that the one in the orange tin jar? Thats a staple for me lmaaaooo! I tried Oyin BSP but I was like naahhh my DAX works waaayy better, Oyin is too spensive lol


 naw man mine comes in an all black jar with a black top. all black like the black card i use to purchase my expensive bss products
my hair products is gangsta, all black errthang


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

Don't Be Sending them No Rotten Tomatoes, Messin' Up our Hook Up.  

They Might Say Errrthang is FREE Next Week.


----------



## beautyaddict1913

IDareT'sHair said:


> I might put a Coupla' Thangs on the Exchange Forum but I'll let ya'll know 1st.
> 
> I _might_ have a 'Pending' Sale for a Jar of Triple Strength African Pride Olive Oil Moisturizer.
> 
> @chebaby @beautyaddict1913


 
bwahaaha! Well let me know if they dont buy it because I will trade u for my B&B oil sheen in the blue can - I will throw in a 16 oz. bottle of Pump it Up - great for rollersets!!


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Don't Be Sending them No Rotten Tomatoes, Messin' Up our Hook Up.
> 
> *They Might Say Errrthang is FREE Next Week.*


 oh yea, true true. ill save the tomatoes for a vendor more deserving

awww snap my products is in NJ. whats that, about 4 hours from me
*does the dougie*


----------



## beautyaddict1913

chebaby - luxuriating!!! I luv it lol! As soon as no-buy ends Im running to get some African Prides lol!!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby  Okay... So if that Girl, don't get that African Pride, I'll let you know. 

I'll throw in something free.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby Okay... So if that Girl, don't get that African Pride, I'll let you know.
> 
> *I'll throw in something free*.


 and i dont want to sound greedy but throw in something that will make my hair grow down to my ankles in 5 days. something like infusium 23.


----------



## chebaby

beautyaddict1913 said:


> @chebaby - luxuriating!!! I luv it lol! As soon as no-buy ends Im running to get some *African Prides* lol!!!


 *puts fist high in the air* and remember, if you dont have african pride, you aint got nothing my sista


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@chebaby @beautyaddict1913 

Hmp. 

Ya'll Betta' Look For The Proud Lady on the Back of that Mug too.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby @beautyaddict1913
> 
> Hmp.
> 
> Ya'll Betta' Look For The Proud Lady on the Back of that Mug too.


  i forgot all about the proud black lady lol.


----------



## Eisani

Oh, we swappin? I'm willing to swap my V05 Skrawberries and Creamsss for a 32 oz bottle of CJ Daily Fix. *paraphrasing a PM I got *


----------



## chebaby

Eisani said:


> Oh, we swappin? I'm willing to swap my V05 Skrawberries and Creamsss for a 32 oz bottle of CJ Daily Fix. **paraphrasing a PM I got* *


  you lie


----------



## Eisani

chebaby said:


> you lie


 I said paraphrased.


----------



## chebaby

Eisani said:


> I said paraphrased.


  thats still funny as hail if anyone asked anything close to that


----------



## Eisani

chebaby said:


> thats still funny as hail if anyone asked anything close to that


It was Suave Almond & Shea for anything KBB.


----------



## Zaz

Hey yall  I've missed you ladies and lurked for the past 2 or so months while my subscription was up.

I had decided to take a break while one of my cousins was visiting the country for a month, I used up a lot of stuff and didn't buy anything (well barely  ) 

But as soon as I'd been home one night used up a groupon to restock some Curls products and another DevaTowel (while I was away my cousin used mine to soak up a cranberry juice spill and ruined it  ) Ordered Monday and it got here Tuesday, now I specify on each order not to send my suff via FEDEX and it always gets here in a day.

But now I see I may have missed out on some other Aveyou deals so uhm, someone help me do the brother Franklin up here with a too good to pass up deal, heck I'll even take an aight deal, I'm just jonesin to buy stuff


----------



## hannan

Welcome back, Zaz. 

Savemore.com is having a deal on aveyou. You automatically get $10 if it's your first time signing up. You can choose to pay:

$15 for a $30 deal
$24 for a $50 
$35 for a $75 

"five" saves you 15% and "giveme15" gives you 15 bucks off $75+. 

It's only lasting for about 2 more hours though.


----------



## hannan

Evening/morning yall 

I straightened my hair about two or three days ago and it is a pain. I thought I needed a trim but my ends are not too bad. I think I'll save that for Dec. I'm itching - not literally  to wash and dc my hair.


----------



## Zaz

Thanks hannan *runs over there before it's over*


----------



## Ltown

IDareT'sHair said:


> beautyaddict1913 chebaby
> 
> I forgot:
> 
> 
> 1 6 lb Tub of Queen Helene Cholestrol




IdareT'sHaur, you got some things i didn't see ors?  Like chebaby i have't used it since being natural but i'm sure its good.  I need to pay attention.


----------



## 13StepsAhead

Good Morning Divas  I see ya'll was cuttin' up in here last night

ETA: My AY order that I placed yesterday is on the truck to be delivered ttoday


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Hey all. I see I missed out on the fun last night 

La boutique de fluertzy is having a sale from the 22nd - 26th 15% off with FALL15 http://www.laboutiquedefleurzty.com/


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> chebaby  I hope curlyhersheygirl talked them into Pursuing More Product Lines (we actually want)
> 
> AveYou Bet Not be Comin' Up in here with no ORS Replenishing Packs.



IDareT'sHair I asked for Kinky Curly, Elucence, Bee Mine and As I am


----------



## Charz

IDareT'sHair I've just been busy moving! This is gonna be my last move in a long time lol! Also I've been going to the gym a lot to build back up my strength.


----------



## divachyk

Hi good people, hope you are having a great day! It's raining here, the network servers are down and I can't get any work done yet I can surf the net.  We nearing the end of the fiscal year (30 Sep) which is a busy time for my office so my availability will be hit or miss. Tonight we were suppose to work until midnight but um, the servers being down may postpone that.


----------



## Ese88

hello ladies. I have just 1 more week in braids and then I get to play in my hair again. Next month will make it 1 year since I've been natural. Gosh time flies by!


----------



## chebaby

chello everyone
well i have to e-mail aveyou my moroccan oil mask has crust all in the inside thats just nasty. and this is not an all natural product right? so why does it look to have gone bad? i mean i know non natural products can go bad but it usually takes years right?
my mind is telling me that maybe veyou is having all these sales to get rid of old product. because that curl junkie product i ordered was discontinued a year ago i mean i knew that when i ordered but i still wanted to try it. but why is my moroccan mask crusty?


----------



## chebaby

..........................dbl post


----------



## JeterCrazed

Can someone briefly explain this challenge?


----------



## natura87

Got my KGB to work. I bought a CJ smoothing lotion and some Donna Marie stuff. I wanna buy another.


----------



## natura87

IDareT'sHair said:


> natura87
> 
> You had all these Ladies take time to try to help you out with getting/finding your KGB Groupon.
> 
> Yet, you failed to Thank anyone.erplexed
> 
> *just sayin*



Sorry ladies. My connection has been touch and go and I'm at work most of the day. Plus I spent a good part of this week in the ER. 

Thanks for all the help.


----------



## chebaby

natura87 said:


> Sorry ladies. My connection has been touch and go and I'm at work most of the day.* Plus I spent a good part of this week in the ER. *
> 
> Thanks for all the help.


 were you sick? i hope you are feeling better.

im about to get me a beauty blender since 13 and mkd raved about it. i always wear make up and then stop but im about to get back into it.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

chebaby said:


> chello everyone
> well i have to e-mail aveyou my moroccan oil mask has crust all in the inside thats just nasty. and this is not an all natural product right? so why does it look to have gone bad? i mean i know non natural products can go bad but it usually takes years right?
> my mind is telling me that maybe veyou is having all these sales to get rid of old product. because that curl junkie product i ordered was discontinued a year ago i mean i knew that when i ordered but i still wanted to try it. but why is my moroccan mask crusty?



chebaby I'm sorry to hear that but I know Aveyou would rectify the situation



natura87 said:


> Sorry ladies. My connection has been touch and go and I'm at work most of the day. Plus I spent a good part of this week in the ER.
> 
> Thanks for all the help.



natura87 I hope you're feeling better


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Charz  When I saw that "Your Mom" I was thinking:  Uh Oh!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> @IDareT'sHair I asked for Kinky Curly, Elucence, Bee Mine and As I am


 
curlyhersheygirl

Darcy's would be nice.


----------



## mkd

chebaby, I feel like I need another beauty blender.  I dont know why I feel like I have to stockpile everything.  My aveyou is being shipped ups this time and should be here tomorrow.  

natura87, I hope you feel better.


----------



## mkd

T, did you use your second save more deal?  I am sad I didn't get two.  But the KGB deal is still on...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

mkd said:


> T, did you use your second save more deal? I am sad I didn't get two. But the KGB deal is still on...


 
mkd

I got the 2 SaveMo'. One for $25.00 and One for $35.00 

Haven't used either. 

I used that 1 KGB I had lingering on to buy that Curls & Donna Marie stuff.


----------



## chebaby

mkd said:


> @chebaby, I feel like I need another beauty blender. I dont know why I feel like I have to stockpile everything. My aveyou is being shipped ups this time and should be here tomorrow.
> 
> @natura87, I hope you feel better.


 i just purchased the beauty blender duo from aveyou with a kgb deal i just got. i have a few mac foundations so i hope to get a flawless application. i also just purchased a bunch of lipfusion lip glosses from aveyou too.
i used to get these all the time from sephora but stopped for some reason. i love lip fusion.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby  Hey Che, Maybe the Lid wasn't on Tight.erplexed  

Have you heard back from AveYou yet?


----------



## mkd

chebaby said:


> i just purchased the beauty blender duo from aveyou with a kgb deal i just got. i have a few mac foundations so i hope to get a flawless application. i also just purchased a bunch of lipfusion lip glosses from aveyou too.
> i used to get these all the time from sephora but stopped for some reason. i love lip fusion.



Lol at the KGB you just bought


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ltown said:


> @IdareT'sHaur, you got some things *i didn't see ors? *Like chebaby i have't used it since being natural but i'm sure its good. I need to pay attention.


 
@Ltown Dang Ltown It was A Joke!     

We. were. making. up. stuff. o.k.

@chebaby


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby Hey Che, Maybe the Lid wasn't on Tight.erplexed
> 
> Have you heard back from AveYou yet?


 i havent heard back yet. the lid was pretty tight, and there is a plastic lid inside too that was on. but yea it does look like someone left the top off for a week its yellow crust and so gross


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Ltown Dang Ltown It was A Joke!
> 
> We. were. making. up. stuff. o.k.
> 
> @chebaby


 lol i didnt even see that post. she just wanted to make sure you got you 6 gallon tub of ORS conditioner


----------



## JeterCrazed

Helloooooooo

Sent from my HTC Inspire™


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby  Shoulda' got that ORS Masque instead.  Tryna' Be All Extra.

Eisani  I understand what you mean.  I got something as equally as crazy as that a coupla' times.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

JeterCrazed

Hi Girl.  What you tryna' use up?


----------



## chebaby

mkd said:


> Lol at the KGB you just bought


 girl i had to get another one i was mad i didnt jump on 2 save mo' deals so i had to get another kgb before they were all gone.

kgb sounded amazing before save mo came along, now kgb looking like a little 10% sale


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby Shoulda' got that ORS Masque instead. Tryna' Be All Extra.
> 
> @Eisani I understand what you mean. I got something as equally as crazy as that a coupla' times.


 i know, thats what i get for tryna be all fancy i bet my ORS wouldnt have had no yello crust in it


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> girl i had to get another one i was mad i didnt jump on 2 save mo' deals so i had to get another kgb before they were all gone.
> 
> kgb sounded amazing before save mo came along, *now kgb looking like a little 10% sale*


 
chebaby  I don't know why you didn't jump on the SaveMo' Train when it came rollin' down yo' skreet.  I was tryna' tell you.  

When I read (while lurking at work) that it was still on....I said as soon as I get home Im bout to get that.



chebaby said:


> i know, thats what i get for tryna be all fancy *i bet my ORS wouldnt have had no yello crust in it*


 

chebaby  Shol' Wouldn't.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby I don't know why you didn't jump on the SaveMo' Train when it came rollin' down yo' skreet. I was tryna' tell you.
> 
> When I read (while lurking at work) that it was still on....I said as soon as I get home Im bout to get that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @chebaby Shol' Wouldn't.


 girl i call myself having self control only getting 1 save mo'. now im all kicking myself for not getting 4

ORS come correct imma need companies to start putting on their lables "sls, paraben, mineral oil, and yellow crust free"


----------



## JeterCrazed

IDareT'sHair said:


> JeterCrazed
> 
> Hi Girl.  What you tryna' use up?



Oh! I have to use up a product before I buy another? Is that the challenge?

Sent from my HTC Inspire™


----------



## chebaby

JeterCrazed said:


> Oh! I have to use up a product before I buy another? *Is that the challenge?*
> 
> Sent from my HTC Inspire™


 yea, pretty much. but we suck at it


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *girl i call myself having self control only getting 1 save mo'. now im all kicking myself for not getting 4*


 
@chebaby Actually you could only get 3! Hmp. I shoulda' got another one myself.erplexed

But I know you'd try to get 4



JeterCrazed said:


> *Oh! I have to use up a product before I buy another? Is that the challenge?* Sent from my HTC Inspire™


 
@JeterCrazed Uh....Loosely. Yes. 

Just gone & make up you a Challenge.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby Actually you could only get 3! Hmp. I shoulda' got another one myself.erplexed
> 
> *But I know you'd try to get 4*
> 
> 
> 
> @JeterCrazed Uh....Loosely. Yes.
> 
> Just gone & make up you a Challenge.


 you know i would
but i didnt and that sucks lol. but i dont need nothing else anyway.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl Curly, give me another quick review again on the Fluertzy DC'er?

(Or anyone else that has tried it/use it)


----------



## mkd

JeterCrazed said:


> Oh! I have to use up a product before I buy another? Is that the challenge?
> 
> Sent from my HTC Inspire™



That was how it started but now it's like a free for all.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> you know i would
> but i didnt and that sucks lol. but i dont need nothing else anyway.


 
@chebaby 

Hmp. 

You coulda' got some Overpriced Crusted Up Stuff from that Amaka lady or whatever her name was.


----------



## mkd

Someone on nc posted another aveyou deal.  It's 25 for 50 but you get $8 off for signing up.  I am not understanding aveyou's logic here.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Hmp.
> 
> *You coulda' got some Overpriced Crusted Up Stuff from that Amaka lady or whatever her name was.*


 that sounds about right
aveyou just emailed me and said that its possible the conditioner just needs to be mixed up from separation umm no, that is hard dried up toe crust in that jar but they are gonna send me another jar out


mkd said:


> Someone on nc posted another aveyou deal. It's 25 for 50 but you get $8 off for signing up.* I am not understanding aveyou's logic here*.


 i dont understand the logic either but im gonna mossey on over to NC and see what the goings on is


----------



## chebaby

meh, not interested in this other aveyou deal. not since the kgb is still going on and i already have stuff on the way from aveyou.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

mkd  I don't want to sign up at all those places.  

WOW!  I know chebaby gone be Mad.  

She coulda' got her Groupon for $17.00


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl Curly, give me another quick review again on the Fluertzy DC'er?
> 
> (Or anyone else that has tried it/use it)



IDareT'sHair It's a dense DC so you only need a little but it spreads easily on wet hair and it's very moisturizing.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> mkd  I don't want to sign up at all those places.
> 
> WOW!  I know chebaby gone be Mad.
> 
> She coulda' got her Groupon for $17.00



mkd & IDareT'sHair I saw that offer on FB and didn't bother to post since KGB is still on. Now if they post a $100 groupon for $45 I'll be all over that like white on rice


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> @IDareT'sHair *It's a dense DC so you only need a little but it spreads easily on wet hair and it's very moisturizing.*


 
curlyhersheygirl

Good Cause I just bought a Jar...


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @mkd I don't want to sign up at all those places.
> 
> WOW! I know @chebaby gone be Mad.
> 
> She coulda' got her Groupon for $17.00


 dont be rubbing it in


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> curlyhersheygirl
> 
> Good Cause I just bought a Jar...



IDareT'sHair  umm what happened to the no buy?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl  Well, Originally I had said.........I would buy stuff on Sale.

Remember I told you to let me know when Fluertzy had a Sale a while back?  Remember?......


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> dont be rubbing it in


 
chebaby  Gurl...That's Just Foul


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby Gurl...That's Just Foul


 
yea but im like you, i dont wanna be giving all my info out to all these different companies. esp. not when its the same deal as kgb.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby  And I'm Sick of Gettin' 50-11 emails from these Folks.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Used up one 2 ounce Jar of Marie Dean's Herbal Henna Hair Buttercreme.

_*would consider repurchasing it, only on sale tho' md is high*_


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby And I'm Sick of Gettin' 50-11 emails from these Folks.


i know
but the good thing is that you do come across good deals. for those people in the health forum i saw a deal for $19 hcp pill or whatever they are. i dont know how much they usually cost but i figured thats a good deal.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> curlyhersheygirl  Well, Originally I had said.........I would buy stuff on Sale.
> 
> Remember I told you to let me know when Fluertzy had a Sale a while back?  Remember?......



IDareT'sHair I remember


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> @IDareT'sHair* I remember*


 
curlyhersheygirl  Thanks Lady!  I can't wait to try it.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

I used my KGB groupon today to get 4 argan and olive conditioners but they haven't shipped yet


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> curlyhersheygirl  Thanks Lady!  I can't wait to try it.



IDareT'sHair Let me know how you like it. It's also great to steam with


----------



## chebaby

i hope my aveyou ships tomorrow morning and i get it saturday because i really want to try out my foundation with the beuty blender and wear my lipfusion lip gloss.


----------



## Eisani

Hey ladies!


----------



## Eisani

Curlyhershey you must not be par w/the no-buy. Braggin n ish on yo purchase. I'm up here thirsty, fanga itchin  Should I buy another KGB??  That may be excessive. I nabbed a couple from Savemore but like I said before, I'm probably going to use some of these to buy Christmas gifts.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Eisani  A Deal is A Deal.


----------



## chebaby

im thinking about getting another kgb


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby Eisani

Ya'll Gone & Get Yo' KBG On..........


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Eisani said:


> Curlyhershey you must not be par w/the no-buy. Braggin n ish on yo purchase. I'm up here thirsty, fanga itchin  Should I buy another KGB??  That may be excessive. I nabbed a couple from Savemore but like I said before, I'm probably going to use some of these to buy Christmas gifts.



Eisani I'm part of the no buy but beauty said the groupons don't count.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby @Eisani
> 
> Ya'll Gone & Get Yo' KBG On..........


 yea i guess im about to get another one lol. i feel so greedy but you cant beat a 50% off deal.
let me go make me an aveyou cart


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

It's Not "Greed" It is Good Product Management.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> It's Not "Greed" *It is Good Product Management*.


 i like the way that sounds

have yall ever read the book _killing johnny frye _by walkter mosley? im reading this book now and it is crazy good


----------



## Seamonster

curlyhersheygirl said:


> Eisani I'm part of the no buy but beauty said the groupons don't count.



I am part of the no buy too, I think we should rename it the no buy at regular price, but haul your but off at 50% off.

I used up my puranatural rhassoul clay, dollar store dandruff shampoo. I have other types of clay so I am going to start in on them. Got one more use in the macadamia oil.

Started in on the CJ daily fix, this is a lovely product, too bad it is a $22 dollar bottle of shampoo. I got one more Savemore, it might end up being mostly daily fix, this is my favorite CJ product.

CJ deep fix is good too, got it in my head right now, but I think I like the CJ rehab better


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair, im suprised you dont have a mason pearson brush. what do you think of them. they are expensive but im thinking about getting one.

im gonna go to the bss in VA that has them and feel them before i buy one.


----------



## Eisani

curlyhersheygirl said:


> @Eisani I'm part of the no buy but beauty said the groupons don't count.


I see we still making up our own rules. We suck at challenges  I thought we could buy the groupons and save them until BF....now that I say that, what difference would it make if they've already been purchased ? Oh well. I'm holding all mine til BF-ish.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby  Gurl Let me know How they Feel.  _*we sound like brush molesters*_

I remember when La Colocha wanted one. Either a Comb or a Brush I can't remember which one.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby Gurl Let me know How they Feel. _*we sound like brush molesters*_
> 
> I remember when La Colocha wanted one. Either a Comb or a Brush I can't remember which one.


 them thangs expensive i remember feeling one up(now that sounds wrong) in the store and i cant imagin it working on our hair. natural or relaxed. it was so hard and stifflook but i want to see how the boar brushes feel.


----------



## JeterCrazed

chebaby said:


> yea, pretty much. but we suck at it




I was bout to say! "how are y'all doing this?! "


----------



## Brownie518

Hey, ladies! I missed ya'll last night. I had to go all the way to work for a 90 minute meeting and then it rained like a mutha and I had to sit in the car for a while til it stopped. Then I came home and took a nap.

Sooo, IDareT'sHair - got that Fleurtzy DC, huh??? Umm hmmm...

I used up a Hairitage Soft & Creamy Horsetail butter. Have backups, thank goodness. I love that stuff!


----------



## bronzebomb

Komaza Hair Care - Free Shipping Friday!
One day only...Today!


----------



## divachyk

Hey Ladies 

Groupons, coupons, kgb, savemo' etc will get me in trouble. I looked at all the charges that posted to my account and whew, let's just say I went coupon/groupon crazy here recently.


----------



## 13StepsAhead

bronzebomb said:


> Komaza Hair Care - Free Shipping Friday!
> One day only...Today!


----------



## bronzebomb

13StepsAhead - I didn't think I wanted anything...but I'm scratching like a Crackhead.


----------



## Charz

My aveyou has not shipped yet. This is odd.


----------



## 13StepsAhead

bronzebomb I'm seriously contemplating getting somemore shea lotion


----------



## bronzebomb

13StepsAhead - I want the coconut lotion.


----------



## La Colocha

Hi ladies, its been a minute. Don't really know what to say because i tried to catch up and yall speaking a different language. The colochas are fine and still growing also using the same hair products. Used a few conditioners and a avocado dc. Hope everyone is in good health and i miss you all.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

La Colocha Hey sis. Did you relax your hair? I miss you too


----------



## La Colocha

curlyhersheygirl said:


> @La Colocha Hey sis. Did you relax your hair? I miss you too



Hey lady, no i did not relax yet. Still thinking about it but my drive to make it to wl with the colochas is stronger. And plus i really don't trust anyone to do it, looking at a some jacked up heads will do that to you.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

La Colocha said:


> Hey lady, no i did not relax yet. Still thinking about it but my drive to make it to wl with the colochas is stronger. And plus i really don't trust anyone to do it, *looking at a some jacked up heads will do that to you*.



La Colocha I know what you mean


----------



## Ltown

La Colocha said:


> Hi ladies, its been a minute. Don't really know what to say because i tried to catch up and yall speaking a different language. The colochas are fine and still growing also using the same hair products. Used a few conditioners and a avocado dc. Hope everyone is in good health and i miss you all.


 

La Colocha, miss you but I'm sure you are doing better things then hair


----------



## La Colocha

Ltown said:


> @La Colocha, miss you but I'm sure you are doing better things then hair



 I have been working a lot, working on my health and getting more rest. Don't have time to do much else, throw the child and man in the mix. So not really.


----------



## mkd

Hi La Colocha!!  Glad to see you!


----------



## La Colocha

mkd said:


> Hi @La Colocha!!  Glad to see you!



Glad to see you too mk.


----------



## Ese88

I finally got my Claudie replacement today


----------



## SimJam

I got my steeeamer I got my steeeeamer .... whoo hoooo


----------



## chebaby

hey La Colocha, i miss you. glad you are focussing on other things. sometimes its good to take a step away and then come back.

so ladies i am on 3rd day hair its more out of laziness than anything lol. and the fact that its raining cats and dogs today so i was not about to co wash just to get frizzy again.

and im giving all of yall an e-kick in the butt because, because of yall(yes im blaming yall) i purchased 2 more kgb last night


----------



## natura87

curlyhersheygirl said:


> chebaby I'm sorry to hear that but I know Aveyou would rectify the situation
> 
> 
> 
> natura87 I hope you're feeling better





chebaby said:


> were you sick? i hope you are feeling better.
> 
> im about to get me a beauty blender since 13 and mkd raved about it. i always wear make up and then stop but im about to get back into it.




Oh I wasnt sick. The kid decided to stick herself in the hand with her Epipen @ 10 @ night (to "see how it works" when she should have been in bed so I had to spend a whole night at the hospital with her.


----------



## chebaby

oh and my aveyou shipped but its coming by usps instead of ups so i may not get it until monday. but im actually not sure what shipped. i dont know if it was the order i placed or my replacement to the moroccan conditioner.


----------



## chebaby

natura87 said:


> Oh I wasnt sick. The kid decided to stick herself in the hand with her Epipen @ 10 @ night (to "see how it works" when she should have been in bed so I had to spend a whole night at the hospital with her.


 
well im glad shes alright.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@La Colocha 

Lawd Jeeeeeezus! Say it Ain't So! 

Hi Lady!

Lemme Hurry & Get this in before You Go!


----------



## mkd

chebaby, I am really trying to practice restraint and not get another one.  I really one just one more though!  If they carried KC, it would be on!


----------



## chebaby

mkd said:


> @chebaby, I am really trying to practice restraint and not get another one. I really one just one more though! If they carried KC, it would be on!


 i feel you.
i doubt they would carry kc though because of all the sales they have been having. i think kinky curly always makes sure their stuff is never on sale at other vendor sites. at least thats what ive noticed.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@mkd @chebaby

Hi Ya'll. 

Just moisturized with Purabody Naturals MuruMuru Moisture Milk.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @mkd @chebaby
> 
> Hi Ya'll.
> 
> Just moisturized with Purabody Naturals MuruMuru Moisture Milk.


 what up T so you are really loving the murunuru?
im saving the pura you gave me for the winter. i know the sapote is light but i will seal it in with the butter.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> what up T *so you are really loving the murunuru?*
> im saving the pura you gave me for the winter. i know the sapote is light but i will seal it in with the butter.


 
@chebaby It's ai'ite. Yes, they are both very light.

Why are all these folk havin' Saleserplexed 

I want that Komaza Protein Strengthener.

That Durn stuff is OOS


----------



## Eisani

Hey yall! chebaby don't feel bad about the kgb deal. I bought another this mornting . I'm done now- for real, for real.

I just used one to purchase the Global Keratin DC, leave in spray and lotion. I wanna see if they alladat.


----------



## Eisani

Oh. I need my arse whipped. While looking for my Urban Decay haul, I ran across several boxes of products...another box of KBB that was nothing but jojoba haor oils and super silkies, a box of afroveda, and a box of fragrance oils from bbw. I had to toss everything but the bbw oils . I am so glad I have slowed down on my buying, I literally threw away hundreds of dollars last night.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby  I just called My Natural Hair Store.  They have 20% off but the Code keeps saying "Invalid"

Um...I just mad up a Dummy Cart to See How Good the Sale _would be_.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby It's ai'ite. Yes, they are both very light.
> 
> Why are all these folk havin' Saleserplexed
> 
> I want that Komaza Protein Strengthener.
> 
> That Durn stuff is OOS


 girl these sales have been coming strong since we been on our no buy.
but its cool because i havent purchased anything outside of the ave you stuff. i want to make another order and hold on the one of the kgb deals but i have no idea what else to get. i was going to get the mason pearson brush but i cant find many reviews on it.


----------



## chebaby

Eisani said:


> Oh. I need my arse whipped. While looking for my Urban Decay haul, I ran across several boxes of products...another box of KBB that was nothing but jojoba haor oils and super silkies, a box of afroveda, and a box of fragrance oils from bbw. I had to toss everything but the bbw oils . I am so glad I have slowed down on my buying, I literally threw away hundreds of dollars last night.


 was everything gone bad?
i had to throw away a few things a few months ago that had gone bad.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Eisani

Not Hundreds of Dollas? 

Not Super Silkay?


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby I just called My Natural Hair Store. They have 20% off but the Code keeps saying "Invalid"
> 
> *Um...I just mad up a Dummy Cart to See How Good the Sale would be*.


 uh huh, is that the ONLY reason you made the cart


----------



## La Colocha

Natura hope the little one is ok, and ladies what is kgb?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *uh huh, is that the ONLY reason you made the cart*


 
chebaby

Yeah, but the Code kept saying "Invalid".  I wish I woulda' got that Fluertzy Butter too now.erplexed


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha

It's a Sight that has Groupons.  KGB Deals


----------



## chebaby

La Colocha said:


> Natura hope the little one is ok, and ladies *what is kgb?*


 now i realize how long you been missing lol.
http://www.kgbdeals.com/national/deals/41157/50-off-beauty-products-from-aveyou-beauty-boutique
its a site just like groupon and savemore where you can get deals for almost anything. lately aveyou has been having 50% sales hosted through all of these sites. so we've been stocking up
save more had the best deal which was $25 for a $75 gift card.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Eisani that sucks.
Last night I tossed my last bottle of QB Karkady mist cuz it had some strange stuff floating in it. It took me a minute to pour that sucka down the drain


----------



## La Colocha

Ok so you buy the coupons and they send them to you? How do you know what you can use them on?


----------



## chebaby

La Colocha said:


> Ok so you buy the coupons and they send them to you? How do you know what you can use them on?


 you purchase the deal and then they will email the coupon code to you. or you can just go to your account and click on "my deals" and it will take you to all the coupons you purchased. when you click on it you will find your code which starts with GC.


----------



## chebaby

La Colocha said:


> Ok so you buy the coupons and they send them to you? *How do you know what you can use them on?[/*QUOTE]
> for example: aveyou have the deal $25 for $50. you can use it for anything on the aveyou site. you can even use othe coupon codes with it.
> they also have one for folica.com. same deal $25 for $50 and you can use it for anything on folica.com.
> when you go to kgb.com click on nationsl deals and all the deals thats going on on different sites will come up.


----------



## chebaby

oh and you put the GC code in the gift certificate box and whatever other coupon codes you have in the coupon code box.
here are some coupon codes:
"savecart" for 10%
"five" for 15%
"giveme15" for $15 off of $75.


----------



## chebaby

Eisani said:


> Hey yall! @chebaby don't feel bad about the kgb deal. I bought another this mornting . I'm done now- for real, for real.
> 
> I just used one to purchase the Global Keratin DC, leave in spray and lotion. I wanna see if they alladat.


 i stopped feeling bad a long time ago lol. now im tryna figure out what i should buy


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

_*fans*_  Lawd Che....You Explained That Thang

Good Job!


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> _*fans*_ Lawd Che....You Explained That Thang
> 
> Good Job!


  i want her to get that deal


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> * i want her to get that deal*


 
chebaby  Gurl....You Broke it ALLLLLL the Way Down!


----------



## mkd

My aveyou came.  Yay!  

I am trying to make myself roller set buy I am just not interested.  I have gotten very hair lazy.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair check your inbox


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby Gurl....You Broke it ALLLLLL the Way Down!


 lmao i tried.

when you spending your kgb


----------



## chebaby

aveyou sent me two tracking numbers and neither one of them works


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby  I have 2 Save Mo' 

Not sure What or When?


----------



## mkd

chebaby, did you check them on fedex?  Mine didn't work on the USPS site until fedex got them there.  I am so happy they used ups this time.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby I have 2 Save Mo'
> 
> Not sure What or When?


 yea i cant find nothing to buy either.
i want that other moroccan mask but not until i get my replacement of the current one.


----------



## chebaby

mkd said:


> @chebaby, did you check them on fedex? Mine didn't work on the USPS site until fedex got them there. I am so happy they used ups this time.


 oh yea i forgot they go through fedex too. thanx. ill check.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I left my Regi at work. Imma hafta' write up a quick one for tomorrow a.m.

I said I was gone Cowash with Too Shea! 

But I think Imma put in Rotation: Enso Seabuckthorn & Horsetail or whatever that Enso Conditioner is and Claudie DC'er.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> I left my Regi at work. Imma hafta' write up a quick one for tomorrow a.m.
> 
> I said I was gone Cowash with Too Shea!
> 
> But I think Imma put in Rotation:* Enso Seabuckthorn *& Horsetail or whatever that Enso Conditioner is and Claudie DC'er.



IDareT'sHair I so wanted to try that one


----------



## Brownie518

Hey!! 

@LaColocha - Sorry I missed you!!!  :blowkiss:

I'm here at work, doing overtime. I'm so bored.  What's going on with everybody's hair? I was having a bit of shedding these past few weeks but it seems to have tapered off finally.


----------



## La Colocha

Thanks che, hey ms. b.


----------



## Ltown

Hi ladies!  Its a raining day here.  So is the no buy over or did it get started


I had ti buy some Chi kertain online can't find it anymore locally.  It helped thicken my hair during the recovery phase, if anyone know where i can get it keep me posted.


----------



## Brownie518

Ltown said:


> Hi ladies!  Its a raining day here.  So *is the no buy over or did it get starte*d
> 
> 
> I had ti buy some Chi kertain online can't find it anymore locally.  It helped thicken my hair during the recovery phase, if anyone know where i can get it keep me posted.



@ bolded -   Good question!


----------



## chebaby

i dont know about this no buy lmao. it seems like we threw it out the window a few days ago lmao.


----------



## Charz

where is my aveyou shipping confirmation?


----------



## Brownie518

chebaby said:


> i dont know about this no buy lmao. it seems like we threw it out the window a few days ago lmao.




Did everybody cave in? What did everybody get??


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

used one of the Old $50.00 Groupons I had. 

I got:

1 CJ Argan & Olive
1 Donna Marie Super Cream
1 Curls Milkshake
1 Curls Sublime

I still have 2 SaveMo'


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> @IDareT'sHair I so wanted to try that one


 
curlyhersheygirl

Imma pm you


----------



## chebaby

Charz, when did you order?
i got my shipping conf. for 2 orders and none or the tracking numbers are working on usps, ups, or fedex i dont know whts going on.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> used one of the Old $50.00 Groupons I had.
> 
> I got:
> 
> 1 CJ Argan & Olive
> 1 Donna Marie Super Cream
> 1 Curls Milkshake
> 1 Curls Sublime
> 
> I still have 2 SaveMo'



IDareT'sHair 

I'm still holding on to my 2 AveYou GCs. For now, anyway  I pretty much know what I'm going to get.


----------



## chebaby

with my kgb i got:
moroccan oil mask
cj smoothing lotion
cj theory conditioner
cj stregnthening conditioner
morrocan oil moisture repair conditioner
toe separators lol
a bunch of lip glosses
eye liner
beauty blender


----------



## chebaby

aye, what kind of foundation do yall wear?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> @IDareT'sHair
> 
> I'm still holding on to my 2 AveYou GCs. For now, anyway  *I pretty much know what I'm going to get.*


 
@Brownie518

Alrighty Then.  So By All Means....Please Do Tell????



chebaby said:


> *aye, what kind of foundation do yall wear?*


 
@chebaby

I just wear a Pressed Powder. No Foundation. Never Have.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

What is CJ Theory About Che?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Charz

I got my Shipping Notice, but it says:  "Post Office was Notified....No Information" 

blah, blah, blah.......

I ordered on 09/21


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> What is CJ Theory About Che?


 its a moisturizing conditioner that has a bit of protein in it. she discontinued it about a year ago but i never got to try it so i got it so i could steam with it. i cant stand the smell though. it smells like its supposed to be lemony but instead it smells like cleaning fluid or something.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> Alrighty Then. So By All Means....Please Do Tell????
> 
> 
> 
> @chebaby
> 
> I just wear a Pressed Powder. No Foundation. Never Have.


 oh ok. i heard makeupforever was really good. i might try them.
im hanging out with the brother tomorrow so ill drag him along to look at make up and then treat him to food for all the trouble


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *its a moisturizing conditioner that has a bit of protein in it. she discontinued it about a year ago but i never got to try it so i got it so i could steam with it. i cant stand the smell though. it smells like its supposed to be lemony but instead it smells like cleaning fluid or something*.


 
@chebaby

Lemme go look at Theory.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> chebaby said:
> 
> 
> 
> *its a moisturizing conditioner that has a bit of protein in it. she discontinued it about a year ago but i never got to try it so i got it so i could steam with it. i cant stand the smell though. it smells like its supposed to be lemony but instead it smells like cleaning fluid or something.[*/QUOTE]
> 
> @chebaby
> 
> Lemme go look at Theory.
> 
> 
> 
> yea go look at it. it might end up being a good conditioner.
> i hope i like it
Click to expand...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> *Lemme go look at Theory*.


 
@chebaby

I had "Theory" in my Cart a while back tryna' come up with a Fiddy Cent Deal. 

I may look at that again tho'. Maybe with one of my SaveMo'. I'll wait for your Review tho'.

_*cleaning fluid*_


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> I had "Theory" in my Cart a while back tryna' come up with a Fiddy Cent Deal.
> 
> I may look at that again tho'. Maybe with one of my SaveMo'. I'll wait for your Review tho'.
> 
> _*cleaning fluid*_


 ill be using it sunday to steam so ill let you know.

girl yes! cleaning fluid


----------



## JeterCrazed

If anybody is in need of a super slip condish for detangling, I recommend...
Sebastian Drench
Biolage Detangling Solution 

Sent from my HTC Inspire™


----------



## chebaby

i used to eye ball the mess out of sebastian drench lol. i just like the name.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@chebaby

I gotta start really focusing on this Stash of Mine. 

Now that all the Fun & Games are over (_hopefullyerplexed_).

AveYou is a Mess.  They really know how to mess up a PJ's Mind.


----------



## mkd

chebabyI  use bobbi brown natural finish foundation.  Love it.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> I gotta start really focusing on this Stash of Mine.
> 
> Now that all the Fun & Games are over (_hopefullyerplexed_).
> 
> AveYou is a Mess. They really know how to mess up a PJ's Mind.


 i know, i think they were reading about us going on a no buy and was like "oh hell naw we fit'na have some major sales for yall"


----------



## chebaby

mkd said:


> @chebabyI use *bobbi brown* natural finish foundation. Love it.


 thanx mkd, i was trying to remember her name yesterday and i could  not remember it to save my life.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> Alrighty Then.  So By All Means....Please Do Tell????



Welll...

CJ Argan & Olive
Both of the Moroccan Oil masks
CJ Smoothing conditioner
CJ Strengthening or one of the other ones with some protein
Nail polish
Some Alterna


----------



## chebaby

brownie, you just reminded me i need to get a bottle of argon and olive conditioner.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 chebaby

I just got another KGB

Shoulda' got 2


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> i know, *i think they were reading about us going on a no buy and was like "oh hell naw we fit'na have some major sales for yall"*


 
@chebaby

Hmp. Exactly!

AveYou Said: Ya'll We Bout to Break This "Fake" No-Buy All the Way Down to the Ground. 

Thread Full Of Weak *** PJ's up in that Piece. 

We Gone Show Them.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518 @chebaby
> 
> I just got another KGB
> 
> Shoulda' got 2


 i thought you were done


IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Hmp. Exactly!
> 
> AveYou Said: Ya'll We Bout to Break This "Fake" No-Buy All the Way Down to the Ground.
> 
> *Thread Full Of Weak *** PJ's up in that Piece. *
> 
> We Gone Show Them.


 ok now THAT i can see them saying. i know they stay lurkin


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518 @chebaby
> 
> I just got another KGB
> 
> Shoulda' got 2


----------



## natura87

Gonna do my hair this weekend. I wonder how long it takes Aveyou to deliver?  I want to buy another before they stop.


----------



## Charz

IDareT'sHair chebaby. I ordered on tuesday

chebaby MUFE HD is great!


----------



## beautyaddict1913

Hello ladies! I see yall have been doing it up with the groupons! Do yall need restrictions on how many yall can purchase in a month? Limit 10 lol! I am not getting anymore this month, I have so much curl junkie its ridiculous! Tonight I used the CJ Daily Fix for the first time. It was low lather and just like yall said my hair was suprisingly clean and so soft! I generally hate low lather, thats why I stopped using hairveda ACR but I can work with this Daily Fix!
Guess what I did after I rinsed? My very first HENNA treatment! I am excited! I used Reshma henna, mixed with water and let it sit out in the garage for about 7 hours. I applied it 2 hours ago and I will sleep in it. The only thing is I ran out of it when I got to the last section in the front. I just had to do my best on that part because I was not mixing up anymore. And I should have detangled before I did it but I was being super lazy today! 
I am rinsing it in the AM with Yes to Tomatoes or V05 (I may have one last bottle but I never ever liked it). I will deep conditon with Darcy's and detangle with CJ Smoothing Lotion. I haven't steamed in forever and I really need to steam tomoro!


----------



## Ltown

Charz said:


> where is my aveyou shipping confirmation?



I got my shipping order yesterday.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Morning Divas!

beautyaddict1913  Yes, You should Steam.  Especially since you slept in that Henna. _*you know i can't sleep in nothin'*_

Not much going on.  Gettin' ready for my Pedi Appt.  Just Moisturized with Marie Dean's Amala Hair Cream.

Will do my Hair when I get back.


----------



## natura87

Got another KGB thingy.  I bought some Curls Stuff and some more Curl Junkie. Aveyou knows what they are doing. I've suppressed my PJism for so long and now its coming out with a vengeance.


----------



## Charz

My birthday is tomorrow! I am getting all my packing done today.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Charz dance7:


----------



## SimJam

Mornin laydeeez,

I love this steamer !!!!! cant believe Ive gone so long without one. Annnnnnd you can also use it as a facial steamer.... I did both last night. My hair and face are sooooo happy 

Charz September rulz ... my birthday was 2 weeks ago


----------



## natura87

chebaby said:


> well im glad shes alright.



Yeah, she is ok now. Its no longer swollen or black and blue, she can write with that hand again. Still dont know why she did it other then the fact that she is weird like that. This is the same kid that decided to cut her hair off at her left temple just cuz.erplexed


----------



## natura87

Happy birfday Charz!!!!


----------



## beautyaddict1913

Hello ladies. I'm logged in from my phone so I can't thank any posts but thanks T I will def steam! Quick question! What color is yalls Jasmine's Hibiscus conditioner?


----------



## natura87

Why am I still looking at Aveyou like I need something. I've got 2 packages coming from them and I dont need anymore. I will not go HAM on Aveyou on my day off. I will not.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Charz


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@beautyaddict1913 I think maybe a light Beige-ish? I haven't opened a Jar in a while.

Why? What Color is Yours?erplexed


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

beautyaddict1913 said:


> Hello ladies. I'm logged in from my phone so I can't thank any posts but thanks T I will def steam! Quick question! What color is yalls Jasmine's Hibiscus conditioner?



beautyaddict1913 mine is white or off white


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Ladies I heard back from AveYou and apparently Kinky Curly is going to be available to purchase soon.


----------



## divachyk

I'm almost out of my HV Moist Pro. I want to buy another but will wait. I need to use up some of this BFH before buying anything else. Seems like I'll run through my BFH pretty quickly from the skinny bottle size.

I'm so tempted to use my aveyou groupon. I must hold on for a little longer until I use up a few more items. Aargh! I will buy some hair items, some nail stuff and maybe even a clarisonic.


----------



## Ltown

Happy Birthday Charz!


----------



## mkd

curlyhersheygirl said:


> Ladies I heard back from AveYou and apparently Kinky Curly is going to be available to purchase soon.



Thanks curlyhersheygirl,  I wonder what soon means.  Man now I kind of want another KGB deal.


----------



## divachyk

Happy Birthday Charz! 

Sent from my DROIDX


----------



## divachyk

Try on the gorgeous bra at Victoria Secret and get a 0.5 perfume sample of the gorgeous perfume. Snagged mine last night. 

Sent from my DROIDX


----------



## beautyaddict1913

Thanks for answering ladies. Mine is yellow! It doesn't smell and it doesn't have mold but I didn't remember it being yellow. I guess its ok! I took a long nap in it!


----------



## hannan

Hi, ladies! 

Happy Birthday, Charz! 

I'm currently prepooing with vatika frosting and apparently everyone thought I was making cake...from the nonexistent kitchen upstairs.


----------



## hannan

beautyaddict1913 Most of mine were an off white, but I've got a yellow one too. It wasn't even a pale yellow, either. I bought it in an order with three others and it was the only one that looked like that but it  did look like that from the beginning. I've used it a couple of times and haven't noticed any mold or problems with it.

eta: What was the scent? Mine was wild strawberry. I don't know if that has anything to do with it.


----------



## beautyaddict1913

Hanan thank u! yup mine was a golden yellow! its pink sugar kisses or whatever. its still in my hair and my hair is really soft! i didnt like the way it felt going on and i was getting ready to write Jasmine's off my list completely!

Speaking of which, I was on NC today and I saw a thread called products I wanted to like but they didnt work - here is my list:

Oyin Whipped Pudding
Oyin Shine & Define
Oyin Hair Dew
Jasmine's Shea Butter Rinse
Giovanni Everything
SSI Banana Brulee
JessiCurl Too Shea!
Komaza Olive Moisture DC
Curl Junkie Coffee Coco Curl Cream
Beautiful Curls Shea Butter Deep Conditioner
SheaMoisture Curl Milk
Afroveda Hempseed butter
Mozeke Cupuacu butter

Whats on yalls list? Yall know we love reviews and lists lol.


----------



## beautyaddict1913

hannan said:


> Hi, ladies!
> 
> Happy Birthday, @Charz!
> 
> I'm currently prepooing with vatika frosting and apparently everyone thought I was making cake...from the nonexistent kitchen upstairs.


 
lol! Funny that u say that! I have Jasmine's Hibiscus in my hair and I woke up early this morning putting it on & went back to sleep - and this evening my fam was like we thought u were baking a cake this morning lol


----------



## Brownie518

beautyaddict1913 said:


> Thanks for answering ladies. Mine is yellow! It doesn't smell and it doesn't have mold but I didn't remember it being yellow. I guess its ok! I took a long nap in it!



beautyaddict1913 - my Hibiscus is kind of yellow, also. 

Charz -  Happy Birthday!!!!!!!


----------



## Brownie518

Oooh, products I wanted to try but didn't like:

Komaza Olive DC
Fredric Fekkai Shea butter cond.
Jasmine's Nourishing cond.
Redken All Soft
Oyin Honey Hemp
HV Acai Phyto Berry
HV Sitrinillah


----------



## mkd

Stuff that didn't work for me

Cj ciab
Dm dream curling cream
Hv amala cream rinse
Aussie most
Cj coco cream lite
Oyin shine and define


----------



## Ltown

Hey ladies, where T?

I wanted to like but didn't:
Everything Oyin
MissJessie
Claudie end creams
Shescentit marshmallow cream
Jasmine shea rinse
Hv sitrinillah


----------



## Seamonster

Used up As I am co wash. 

I am ashamed to admit my no buy haul, but confession is good for the soul.

It all started when I ran out of dandruff shampoo. I had to buy some more dandruff shampoo for obvious reasons. So I decided to research dandruff shampoo instead of just oicking up a bottle. Oh my goodness the world of dandruff has changed, they have gone fancy with flake management so I had to try a few. 

Dandrene, phyto and kerastase dandruff shampoo. Kerastase seems like it is going to be a dupe for my dollar store brand which I love. Actually, I should do a review on my dollar store shampoos they are so great.

Dandrene first use review: 

Pros:
This shampoo is super strong, 
Acted like a super strong protein treatment. 
Cut my normal hair breakage in half, and shorter hairs broke off. 
Had minimal shedding (all dandruff shampoos reduce my shedding)
Seems to thicken my hair. 
Increased my crochet needle size curls to defined pencil size.
Made my hair shine
Reduced scalp build up

Cons: 
Very drying, super strong
Hair felt like wires, brillo pad like, reminded me of when I had a fresh perm
Normal conditioners CJ Rehab, and Claudie's Frappe were not able to correct
Have to leave it on your scalp for 5 minutes instead of just wash and go

I really like the strengthening effect of the shampoo, think I may need to invest in a steamer to continue using it. Going to pre poo first the next time.

Komaza Olive Deep conditioner: This stuff softens my hair when CJ rehab, and Claudie's frappe couldn't. This stuff is great for an emergency to balance protein overload before your hair breaks off


----------



## divachyk

Eisani (and others interested) - if you're looking for another hair perfume, check out Justin Bieber's Someday Hair Mist. I was at Sephora last night and asked what hair perfumes did they have. They suggested Someday. I sucked my teeth when they said Bieber but I stand corrected, it doesn't smell bad at all. I plan to purchase it at some point. I just won't broadcast I'm wearing Bieber because dude kinda annoys me for some reason.


----------



## beautyaddict1913

I wanna color my hair sooo bad! Anyone color their hair AFTER henna? I plan to wait at LEAST two weeks!


----------



## Seamonster

Products I wanted to like but didn't
Nature's gate everyday shampoo and conditioner
Mixed Chicks Leave
My Honey Child Hair Reformer Scalp Cleanser
Jojoba oil


----------



## chebaby

beauty, i colored my hair after henna but  i wouldnt suggest you do it. i colored my hair black and within 2 weeks it had faded back to henna red. the henna coats the hair so that no other color will stick to your hair. it would be a waste of time.


----------



## Eisani

beauty I agree with che. It took a long time for my hair to take color after I stopped using henna.


----------



## Zaz

beautyaddict1913  I had to bleach my hair in order to get rid of the henna coating 
To the best of my (and google's knowledge) bleach is the only way to get rid of henna


----------



## 13StepsAhead

Hey ladies I DCed with steam for 20min with Jasmines A&S in ice cream cake my hair felt amazing! I love her DCers!


----------



## 13StepsAhead

I also used up Komaza Shea lotion and one & only argan oil (need to repurchase)


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Hey Divas!

Had Computer issues again yesterday.erplexed

So, I ended up getting a New Laptop YAY!  

Anyway, yesterday I used up 1 Bear Fruit Hair Shine Rinses (2 Back Ups), 1 Roux Mendex (1 Back Up) and something else?

Other than that, my hair is feeling very nice & soft.  Marie Dean's Sweet Milk is thebomb.com  Lovin' it.


----------



## divachyk

Used two save more groupons valued at $30 each.

CJ Deep Fix
CJ Curl Rehab
paid $7.30

CJ Argan & Olive Oil
Donna Marie Buttercreme
paid $1.35


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I Spent that KGB I just bought on:

2 CJ Theory
1 Repair Me.

Spent 2 bucks & a little bit of change.

Still have the SaveMo's left tho'.  Will use these after I try some of the 'newer' CJ I bought to see if I want to repurchase. 

I also want to possibly get another DM Buttercreme if it works for me.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

mkd said:


> Thanks curlyhersheygirl,  I wonder what soon means.  Man now I kind of want another KGB deal.



mkd I'm not sure but as soon as hear anything I'll post it


----------



## Ltown

Hey ladies, IDareT'sHair, miss you yesterday was wondering, glad you got that new computer.   

Today, i used claudie protein on dry hair, rinse well not hard.  Then i dc with enso deep recovery, oiled down with hv vatika trying to use it up this week.  No backup, won't repurchase.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ltown

Wasn't tryna' replace my Laptop but I guess it was time. 

So, that's Gone put a Slow-Down on Product Buying. (Glad I have those 2 Groupons)

I'll definitely be on a serious No-Buy until I pay this Laptop off.


----------



## beautyaddict1913

Hello ladies. I ended up rinsing the henna out with Yes to Tomatoes. I didnt have any more V05 - thank goodness lol. I DC'd with the Jasmine's Hibiscus and I think I like it! I left in CJ Smoothing Lotion and sealed with Claudie's Garden Oil. I twisted my hair with OHM Sweet Hair Pudding for a twist-out. Now let me tell u bout that hair pudding - it had little specks of mold on the lid of the container but none inside of the product and the ingredients arent separating and it smells good. So I washed out the lid and dried it and stored the container in the fridge. I am not going to repurchase because I can already tell that there will be some problems...smh...I will take my hair down tomoro and let yall know how it turns out.

Thanks Eisani and Che for the info about the hair color. Guess I will stick to henna for now. I will probably be doing a henna gloss this weekend then no more henna for two weeks! I want to step my ayurvedic game up!

I started thinking about my fall/winter products. I will be using:
KBB milk
Qhemet OHHB, AOHC, and BRBC
Darcy's Peach Kernel Milk
Donna Marie Buttercream and stylers
Miss Jessie's Stylers
Bee Mine Luscious & Curly Butter
Koils By Nature Shea Aloe

What are yall pulling out for fall/winter?


----------



## chebaby

hello ladies
feeling a little down today so i wont be doing my hair. i co washed it yesterday anyway(used up deva no poo) so ill just wear a puff until i decide to steam. its been over a week since i last used a comb to detangle so i hope my hair thanx me for it and thicken up.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@chebaby Doin' Your Hair Might Help "Cheer You Up a Bit":blowkiss:

@beautyaddict1913 Imma pull out the "Big Guns" it gets _really_ cold here. 

I co-washed yesterday with Claudie's Deep Moisturizing Conditioner in Hello Sugar.

I'll pull out all my Butters, Heavier Lotions, Pomades and Oils. 

Already have started doing that. And my heavier Cowash Conditioners. 

I'll finally get a chance to pull out Oyin Honey Hemp. I also found an HV Green shoved in the back of the Fridge. I Will be using it.....


----------



## beautyaddict1913

Its such a lazy day for me. I am about to play The Sims - I never have time for it but I will be playing today lol


----------



## beautyaddict1913

T - I thought u liked Oyin for summer? Is it better for ur hair in winter?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@beautyaddict1913 Beauty...have you heard from Claudie? Wonder when she's coming back?

I'll be using her stuff too this Fall/Winter. 

Her:

Protein
Reconstructor
Fortifying
Isha
Quinoa
Ends Insurance


----------



## Zaz

I used up a nexus emergencee mixed with aphoge 2 step today, almost finished moisture maniac. 
Debating whether I should straighten my hair or leave it be. I kinda wanna place another Aveyou order even though I just received stuff, lemme go make a cart


----------



## beautyaddict1913

T I forgot all about my Isha Cream!! Thanks for reminding me! I will be using that too! Along with Ends Insurance and Scalp Elixir. I want to get her moisturizing ends insurance and the new complete protein - did u order the new protein last time IDareT'sHair ?
No I have not heard from her at all. I sent her an email last month but she didnt respond  Hope all is well. I cant order anything right now - my big chop anniversary is Oct 22 and I would love to pick up a few things then - sigh - I guess I have to wait til Black Friday!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

beautyaddict1913  Yeah, I got the new one.  It's a Spritz/Spray (if I remember correctly), but I was referring to the Cream one.

Yeah, Girl, don't forget the Isha!

I haven't heard from her either?  I also have:

Vatika Frosting
Almond Glaze
AOHC, BRBC (QB)
Komaza Cream and Komaza Shea Butter Lotion
Enso* Variety of Lotions, Butters, Creams
DB *Lotions & Oils
Christine Gant (Healthy Hair Butter)
Njoi Butters & Creams

Too many to sort out.  But I have a nice line-up for Fall/Winter tho'.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

beautyaddict1913  I didn't get around to using it hardly this Spring/Summer.  I was using HV MoistPRO, Moist 24/7, Acai Phyto Berry.

It's a little 'heavy' so it will come in handy for Fall/Winter along with:

Claudie Avocado
Claudie Mango
Claudie DC'er
WEN
Enso Seabuckthorn

And a few other of the Heavier Conditioners


----------



## Ltown

beautyaddict1913,  i will focus on using heavy thick moisturizersand oils for my hair.  Co wash cleaners, and conditioners that i have on hand are good.  I will probably have to make my own since i csn't get enso and all the others are too thin and don't provide enough moisture.


----------



## beautyaddict1913

IDareT'sHair you have an excellent line up! Ur reminding me of stuff I need to pull out! I am excited for winter because it means that next summer my hair will be longer than it is now lol. T are u wigging for winter? I think I may wig it up and wear my hair out once per month. i have worn a wig the past two weeks and its matted now so I will be wearing a twist-out this week and buying a new wig next week lol. I am buying a new blow dryer too - I want to do a bantu knot out or a braidout on blow dryed hair.

Wigs and appliances dont count on the no-buy does it??


----------



## beautyaddict1913

Ltown that sounds great! What are u thinking of using to make ur own?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ltown  What Enso are you looking for (still)?  I may have something in my Stash????

beautyaddict1913  Yep.  Back in Da' Wig.  It's all good tho'. 

I'd like to have a coupla' new ones.  Will think about that next payday.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My Oils will be:

JBCO
Cocosta
Black Cumin Seed
Avosoya
Jojoba
Pumpkin Seed (Pure)
Argan
Plum
Darcy's Blends
Shea Moisture Restorative Exlir
Tiiva Growth Oil
Camille Rose Growth Oil


----------



## beautyaddict1913

I will be using:

JBCO
Claudie's Garden (may have to use my pass, Im almost out)
Hairveda Cocasta
Safflower Oil

Thats pretty much all I have  I need to go look at the oils site and see what I want. I really want some Amla, Brahmi, and Bringrahj Oil

Do Oils Count as part of the no-buy? Lol...Im kidding - just kidding lol


----------



## beautyaddict1913

The way yall had been talking bout Enso I expected to go to her site and see "Oops the link is broken" or something, but she's still on the air it appears. I guess its just too risky to place an order...smh


----------



## IDareT'sHair

beautyaddict1913 said:


> The way yall had been talking bout Enso I expected to go to her site and see "Oops the link is broken" or something, but she's still on the air it appears. I guess its just too risky to place an order...smh


 
beautyaddict1913

Oh Yeah

Enso Naturals Marshmallow & Moss Serum *very nice Oil*

And various Enso Butters, Creams & Lotions

_*i really hate that happened*_


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@beautyaddict1913

Have You Smelled them Oils? i.e. Amala etc... the ones you mentioned?...

ETA:  Brahmi Stank


----------



## Ltown

beautyaddict1913 said:


> Ltown that sounds great! What are u thinking of using to make ur own?





IDareT'sHair said:


> Ltown  What Enso are you looking for (still)?  I may have something in my Stash????
> 
> beautyaddict1913  Yep.  Back in Da' Wig.  It's all good tho'.
> 
> I'd like to have a coupla' new ones.  Will think about that next payday.




IDareT'sHair, i lije olive and honey.  I never see that on the exchange, maybe i will post a want and see. 

beautyaddict1913,  i'm try to copy enso, it really have beem a winner for me.  Its thicker but not too creamy.  If you have caludie or shescentit that the texture that i don't like, it too watery or thin for my hair. My hair drinks up stuff.


----------



## beautyaddict1913

IDareT'sHair I have never smelled those oils lol...I need to stop just wanting stuff lol...thanks for the review! I do want some Monoi de Tahiti oil but thats really just scented coconut oil lol....I wonder if Camden Grey will have a BF sale - I want some Argan, Babbasu, & Kukui Nut Oil!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

beautyaddict1913

Have You looked on "From Nature With Love?"  They have a Summer Clearance Going on on their Oils.

_* not that you heard it from me or anything like that*_


----------



## divachyk

Any sock lovers in the house? Ya know, the fun, crazy, busy, colorful socks you find around the holidays? (Hope I am not alone on this). Target has fun socks on 30% off. If not for you, perhaps they would be great stocking stuffers for a relative. 

Sent from my DROIDX


----------



## Eisani

Thanks divachyk, dd is obsessed with socks lol.

I finished her hair in record time this evening. Washed with Joico Moisture Recovery, dc w/Repair Me and rollerset. I had to blow her out cuz I used small rollers so she was looking like her name should be Maude.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Eisani

Have you gotten all your stuff from AveYou?  Or do you still have some orders to come in?


----------



## divachyk

@IDareT'sHair - enjoy your laptop. I purchased a laptop earlier this year. Wasn't the plan but my other laptop just had worked my nerves so bad that I couldn't deal with it any longer. ETA: I purchased the dh a tablet over the weekend. I love my ipad but I got him a HP touchpad. 

@Eisani - do check out the sale. I purchased 2 packs (3 to a pack) stylish trouser socks with stripes and plaids, etc for work and 3 pairs of knee high socks with crazy designs and colors (these are my playful socks). Total $11.

P.S. - Eisani, took the bike out today and all was good.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

divachyk  Thanks Girl.  I didn't want the Bill _'not planned for'_ (so will be paying it off STAT).  Lord Willing.


----------



## mkd

Hey everybody.  I am still debating on the last KGB.  I guess I have a few more hours to decide.  My little guy isn't feeling well so I am bracing myself for baby doll to get sick next.  I hope it's just a 24 hour bug.  

I cowshed with jasmines shea rinse thanks chebaby.  It smells so good.  I can still smell it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@mkd

Hey Lady!

Hope Your Baby Starts to Feel Better.


----------



## chebaby

hey everybody
im back to feeling like my normal self. @mkd, i hope the little oe gets better and i hope your baby girl doesnt get sick.

i went to the bss that has mason pearson brushes today. ran into 2 ladies that were looking at them and denman and talking about the price so i told them about the kgb to get a discount on the brushes from aveyou.
i figured they were lurkers cause they were looking at ingredients.

anyway all i got was a denman d5. cant wait o use it. it is not plastic like my d3 and d31. this one is rubber and feels heavier/sturdier. but it has a ton of teeth so i cant wait to see how it detangles.
i wont be getting a mason pearson. it has a cloth bed instead of a plastick or rubber one and the teeth dont feel as strong as the denman.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby  Good You Checked them out in Person instead of ordering by Mail.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby  Good You Checked them out in Person instead of ordering by Mail.


hey T
yea if i had of purchased it on line i would have been upset.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> hey T
> yea *if i had of purchased it on line i would have been upset.*


 
chebaby

So would I.  Good Looking out.  

Imma try to send that tomorrow since you're feeling a bit blue.


----------



## divachyk

mkd - hope the little one feels better and no one else gets sick. 

IDareT'sHair - I hate bills but such as life. I hate buying electronics period because just as soon as you buy, they are obsolete and something better is out and my personality is that I want the latest, greatest. Not good for my pockets.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

divachyk  You are Absolutely right Gurl.  

It hurt my feelings but it had to be done.

Especially since work has it locked down now.


----------



## divachyk

I totally ran out of time to DC today so I'm trying something that I haven't done is almost a year. Dry DC. I slathered on some Aubrey Organics White Camellia and I'm on the hooded dryer for 30 mins, rinse, cowash with a little more AOWC and see what I get. *crossing fingers*

IDareT'sHair - my steamer is being shipped back to me. You would have thought that LCL would have emailed me to inform me of their findings of what was wrong with it, but nope, they didn't. I will be contacting them for an analysis of problem.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

divachyk  I bet it was something 'simple'.  Maybe the Repair Notes will be in the Box.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> So would I.  Good Looking out.
> 
> Imma try to send that tomorrow since you're feeling a bit blue.


thanx T. im feeling better now but yesterday and earlier today was 

but yea, i think the mason P brushes would be a waste of money. i mean they are tempting since we have the kgb and save mo' discount but i cant see them working unless you have that really nice thick but straight hair. other wise i can see it ripping out relaxed and natural hair. thats just my opinion from seeing and touching it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I bought a Gadget similar to the Clarisonic.  It's call Nutri-Sonic (or something like that).  I should plug it in and try it out tomorrow a.m. to see if I want to keep it or not.erplexed

I have no business watching HSN Late At Night.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby  I'm so Glad you went to check those out in Person. 

Now, you don't hafta' feel like you're missing out on something.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Now I'm wondering if I'll use that Nutri-Sonic thing consistently?  Well, I guess I got 30 Days to try it out and see.

Lemme go get that and get it Charged Up.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby  I'm so Glad you went to check those out in Person.
> 
> Now, you don't hafta' feel like you're missing out on something.


i know right, denman is just fine. and easier on the pockets too

i guess i wont do my hair until maybe Wednesday, ill detangle with my comb and denman and steam. im trying to be gentle to my hair


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> Now I'm wondering if I'll use that *Nutri-Sonic* thing consistently?  Well, I guess I got 30 Days to try it out and see.
> 
> Lemme go get that and get it Charged Up.


whats that T?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby  "Gentle" is a Good Thing.


----------



## divachyk

IDareT'sHair said:


> I bought a Gadget similar to the Clarisonic.  It's call Nutri-Sonic (or something like that).  I should plug it in and try it out tomorrow a.m. to see if I want to keep it or not.erplexed
> 
> I have no business watching HSN Late At Night.



IDareT'sHair - Several months back I purchased the wavesonic from Walmart and like it a lot. It has a padded end vesus a brush at the end. I don't use it daily but I use it several Xs weekly. Keep me posted on the Nutri-Sonic. I want to upgrade my device but not yet ready to pay Clarisonic prices.


----------



## mkd

Thanks ladies!!  They still constantly drink after each other so it's like we all get sick together.  I am just glad his fever has broke, it was really high.

So, I was cowashing with tresemme naturals and I dont think my hair tolerates drug store con for cowashing.  I love trader joes tea tree tingle con but I need an alternate too,  I am going to pick up a trader joes nourish spa and see if I can co wash with that.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> whats that T?


 
chebaby  Do you think I'll use it?

http://www.google.com/aclk?sa=l&ai=...|tc||g|||&cct_ver=3&cct_bk=nutrasonic%20brush


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby  "Gentle" is a Good Thing.


i know and i dont think i was being as gentle as i should so im making a change. really its just me doing low manipulation lol.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby  Do you think I'll use it?
> 
> http://www.google.com/aclk?sa=l&ai=...|tc||g|||&cct_ver=3&cct_bk=nutrasonic%20brush


oh i think you will love it. i love my clarisonic(even though i have the little one) it really makes the face soft and gets it really really clean. and its gentle.


----------



## chebaby

mkd, i love nourish spa and started to get it today but passed. it has practically the same ingredients as giovanni sas conditioner but nourish spa is thicker and creamier.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby  Thanks for Your Review.

I couldn't remember how many of Ya'll in this Thread had a Clarisonic or something similar.

I remember a while back, a lot of Folks were selling theirs on the Exchange Forum.

I have 30 days to try it out.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

divachyk  I Agree. I wasn't ready to pay Clarisonic Prices either, if I wasn't going to be consistent with it.

But I bought an extra set of "Pads" which cranked the price up to $100.00.

So, we'll see.

It's Pink.  I have it on the Charger now.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby  Thanks for Your Review.
> 
> I couldn't remember how many of Ya'll in this Thread had a Clarisonic or something similar.
> 
> I remember a while back, a lot of Folks were selling theirs on the Exchange Forum.
> 
> I have 30 days to try it out.


hmmmp, i cant ever imagine putting mine up for sale. i love it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> hmmmp, i cant ever imagine putting mine up for sale. i love it.


 
chebaby  Don't you remember when alot of Folks had them up for Sale in the Exchange Forum?

You probably weren't paying attention.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby  Don't you remember when alot of Folks had them up for Sale in the Exchange Forum?
> 
> You probably weren't paying attention.


lol i remember when they were all the rsgeand everyone went out and purchased one. but i didnt know they were being put on the exchange forum.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby  Imma try it out in the morning. 

I won't be using the Cleansers that came with it though.erplexed


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby  Imma try it out in the morning.
> 
> I won't be using the Cleansers that came with it though.erplexed


yea im picky about cleansers. what do you use?
i like ambi or bliss foaming cleanser.


----------



## Eisani

IDareT'sHair said:


> Eisani
> 
> Have you gotten all your stuff from AveYou?  Or do you still have some orders to come in?



Yep, all but the last order I placed on Friday. Wait, no. The other one I ordered last Monday too.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> Now I'm wondering if I'll use that Nutri-Sonic thing consistently?  Well, I guess I got 30 Days to try it out and see.
> 
> Lemme go get that and get it Charged Up.



Hmm, Nutra Sonic..? I have been considering getting the Clarisonic...I'll have to look at this one IDareT'sHair


----------



## Brownie518

Oh, so how is everyone doing on the No Buy??? Hmmm


----------



## divachyk

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby  Do you think I'll use it?


IDareT'sHair - yours closely resemble the real deal. Mine doesn't. Your device shows sold out. Bummer.



Brownie518 said:


> Oh, so how is everyone doing on the No Buy??? Hmmm


Brownie518 - Um, I did good for a while. Now I'm cashing in on groupons. And you?


----------



## Eisani

@divachyk YES! Glad you went out today !

I went to Target this evening and she found her way over to the socks without me saying anything. Bought knee socks for her and her two bffs to wear one day this week for spirit week. She's excited about her first official high school homecoming. 

Her leadership group made a few commercials that will be presented during the pep rally and halftime at the football game. Their project and pledge to graduate program actually got local news coverage. She's signed up for yearbook and applied for academic decathalon in addition to dance. She says she'll wait til basketball season to go back to cheering . She's going to be busy, but I'm not even mad.

ETA: Just finished my routine late night nail polishing session. Color Club Haute Couture.


----------



## Ltown

Hi ladies, up early darn smoke alarm default.

mkd, i hope your baby get better.  
IDareT'sHair,  i need new laptop for travel, lke i told you all ipad don't get it when you taking notes.  T, have or will you revisit uisng hydratherma?  I bumped into it on facebook, she had a protective challenge nice styles.  Her hair has grown so much.  I did like the protein and growth oil might revisit.

I think i will get some different butter to try and find a replacement olive, coconut etc. 

Brownie518, i suck at no buys every time. I don't buy much or often but when that restriction is on i need stuff


----------



## divachyk

Eisani said:


> @divachyk YES! Glad you went out today !
> 
> I went to Target this evening and she found her way over to the socks without me saying anything. Bought knee socks for her and her two bffs to wear one day this week for spirit week. She's excited about her first official high school homecoming.
> 
> Her leadership group made a few commercials that will be presented during the pep rally and halftime at the football game. Their project and pledge to graduate program actually got local news coverage. She's signed up for yearbook and applied for academic decathalon in addition to dance. She says she'll wait til basketball season to go back to cheering . She's going to be busy, but I'm not even mad.
> 
> ETA: Just finished my routine late night nail polishing session. Color Club Haute Couture.


Eisani - on the socks. I hope homecoming goes well for her. How fun; those were some good times. Ah, the days of being a young kiddo.



Ltown said:


> Hi ladies, up early darn smoke alarm default.
> 
> @mkd, i hope your baby get better.
> @IDareT'sHair, i need new laptop for travel, lke i told you all ipad don't get it when you taking notes. T, have or will you revisit uisng hydratherma? I bumped into it on facebook, she had a protective challenge nice styles. Her hair has grown so much. I did like the protein and growth oil might revisit.
> 
> I think i will get some different butter to try and find a replacement olive, coconut etc.
> 
> @Brownie518, i suck at no buys every time. I don't buy much or often but when that restriction is on i need stuff


 
Ltown - know the feeling. Had something similar happen a few weeks ago except it was the motion detector on my house alarm. Talk about scary having it sound off in the middle of the night. I seriously thought an intruder was in the house.  It was a false alarm.  Thank goodenss!


----------



## Brownie518

divachyk said:


> IDareT'sHair - yours closely resemble the real deal. Mine doesn't. Your device shows sold out. Bummer.
> 
> 
> Brownie518 - Um, I did good for a while. Now I'm cashing in on groupons. And you?



divachyk - So far, so good. I have 2 of the AveYou deals that I haven't used yet. I'm trying...we'll see how long it lasts.  I'm off all this week, until sunday night. That's a lot of free time right there...


----------



## Brownie518

I finished up a 2oz MHC Buttery Soy hair cream and a bottle of Grapeseed oil.


----------



## divachyk

Brownie518 - how did you use your grapeseed? My oil bottle is still slap full. I'm about to start using it on my elbows and knees come winter to get rid of it.


----------



## 13StepsAhead

Hey Divas  I hope you all have great day!

I purchased Model Model LF wig Darling on a whim a few weeks back and finally cut the lace yesterday to try in on and it looks great! I think I found my winter wig and it may be the wig I wear while I'm out of the country (I may need to get 2-3 backups).


----------



## BrownBetty

Hi ladies,

I used up my goldwell kerasilk poo and con.  It is a rebuy, soon as I can get up and around.

Sephora is having there friends and family sometime in October so you all that want a clarisonic can get it then.


----------



## divachyk

13StepsAhead - I purchased a LF last winter and never wore it. I can't remember the name. I think it's Serena but don't recall the brand. I also purchased a half wig, wore it one day and folk was questioning is that a wig. Made me self-conscious so much that I never busted out the LF. I vow to wear the LF this winter.


----------



## 13StepsAhead

divachyk said:


> @13StepsAhead - I purchased a LF last winter and never wore it. I can't remember the name. I think it's Serena but don't recall the brand. I also purchased a half wig, wore it one day and folk was questioning is that a wig. Made me self-conscious so much that I never busted out the LF. I vow to wear the LF this winter.


 
divachyk I took me a while to get used to the LFs. I use to wear 1/2 wigs all the time while I was transitioning and when I 1st became natural. But I notice that My hair is in it's best condition when it's covered by a wig, so I figured hey why not just put myself on a 18-month Hide my hair/ PS style challenge while I'm out of the country. Hopefully by the time I come back to the states I will be near WL.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *Hmm, Nutra Sonic..? I have been considering getting the Clarisonic...I'll have to look at this one* @IDareT'sHair


 
Brownie518  Yeah of course they give their's better reviews than the Clarisonic.  And it comes in 4 Speeds with a Variety of Brushes etc....

Comes in several different colors and it has a Microdermabrasion head too.  Which sounds a little 'intense'.



divachyk said:


> @IDareT'sHair - *yours closely resemble the real deal. Mine doesn't. Your device shows sold out. Bummer.*


 
I tried it out this morning and it was very 'Gentle'.  The Head looks intimidating, but it felt nice.



Brownie518 said:


> *Oh, so how is everyone doing on the No Buy??? Hmmm*


 
I'd be okay if AveYou would sit down somewhere and quit messin' with me



Ltown said:


> @IDareT'sHair, i need new laptop for travel, lke i told you all ipad don't get it when you taking notes. *T, have or will you revisit uisng hydratherma? I bumped into it on facebook, she had a protective challenge nice styles. Her hair has grown so much. I did like the protein and growth oil might revisit.*


 
Ltown  I'll get back on it Jan/Feb.  I have a nice Stash of HTN and ordered another Lotion and Protein L-I during her Labor Day Sale.

That worked extremely well for me last Winter.  I love it.


----------



## chebaby

hey ladies
im rocking a high puff today and plan on leaving it like this for a few days. tonight i will moisturize the back of my hair with kbb cream because that area feels a little dry.

oh and my tracking numbers still dont work and i have not gotten my packages yet unless they came after i left the house.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby  Hey Girlie!

I mailed that. 

Should Arrive Wednesday.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

Yeah, I'm expecting that DM Super Buttercreme and whatever else I ordered.  That's been a minute.erplexed

AveYou Gettin' Slammed.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Hey all I'm gonna cowash my hair in a minute cuz it just not feeling right today.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby Hey Girlie!
> 
> I mailed that.
> 
> Should Arrive Wednesday.


thank you:blowkiss:


IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Yeah, I'm expecting that DM Super Buttercreme and whatever else I ordered. That's been a minute.erplexed
> 
> AveYou Gettin' Slammed.


they must be. i got my first order THE NEXT DAY. i was surprised and wasnt expecting that. i guess they said "we'll get them excited with next day shipping and then give them a reality check "


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> Hey all I'm gonna cowash my hair in a minute cuz it just not feeling right today.


 
@curlyhersheygirl

How's it feelin' Curly? What are you gone use?



chebaby said:


> thank you:blowkiss:
> 
> *they must be. i got my first order THE NEXT DAY. i was surprised and wasnt expecting that. i guess they said "we'll get them excited with next day shipping and then give them a reality check* "


 
@chebaby

You got it Girlie! I Know. 

I forgot what I ordered and my emails only go up to yesterday! 

I lost ALL my "Contacts" and everything. I can't believe my entire e-mails were NOT restored when they did the conversion.

Lawd....CJ Seeing Heads they ain't Neva' seenth before.....


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I've been a Buttery Mood Lately. I wish I had some MHC Buttery Soy Hair Cream.

I pulled out my Butter N Bars "Grow My Hair" It smells like a Peppermint Patty. 

I'll use that this week. It's a nice Smooth Butter.

I'm just in a Butta' Mood.  I have SSI Marula Butter too.  (thanks mkd)


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> 
> How's it feelin' Curly? What are you gone use?
> 
> 
> 
> @chebaby
> 
> You got it Girlie! I Know.
> 
> I forgot what I ordered and my emails only go up to yesterday!
> 
> *I lost ALL my "Contacts" and everything. I can't believe my entire e-mails were NOT restored when they did the conversion.*
> 
> *Lawd....CJ Seeing Heads they ain't Neva' seenth before*.....


 wow sorry to here that T. do you have email on your phone? you should be able to look up old emails that way.

girl you noticed that too( re: cj). err body on that tit


----------



## Seamonster

I cracked open my shesentit and my hair went :superbanana::sweet::wow:

Did the dandrene today, but this time I knew what was up, and did a wax and mustard oil pre poo. Followed by SSI okra and my hair is in strong hair heaven.

DC with Komaza Olive, used CJ honey to style. My hair feels brand new. I actually used less product today


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *girl you noticed that too( re: cj). err body on that tit*


 
@chebaby 

Hmp.

Gurl...Them Po' Mugs is Scraping the Ground.  Swingin' Low.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

I'm tryna' think out my Regi for tomorrow.  I have Claudie DC'er & Too Shea! in Rotation for Cowashing.  Not sure which one Imma use.

I think I'll Steam with KBB.  I want to use MD Sweet Milk but I need to Slo' My Roll because I only have that 1 Jar. erplexed 

And I can see myself blowing straight through that.


----------



## robot.

hey ladies! just chiming in. had this weave in for almost two weeks and have started my "growth regimen."

the creepy crawlies are too much!  gonna wash my hair tonight and cut out one of my growth supplements. it's either that or the msm.


----------



## Brownie518

divachyk

I used my grapeseed as a sealer, added it to prepoos/dc's, and mixed it with other oils. I plan to repurchase at some point. 

I cant wait for the Sephora F&F!!!


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Hmp.
> 
> Gurl...Them Po' Mugs is Scraping the Ground. Swingin' Low.


 yea they are hanging all the way to the flo'. getting down lo'


----------



## 13StepsAhead

Hey ladies! Lol @ them scraping the ground...


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

Lawd...Hi Ms. B!  It's early for you.

robot.

Hi Ro-Ro!


----------



## 13StepsAhead

For some reason swing low, sweet chariot just popped in my head... 


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *yea they are hanging all the way to the flo'. getting down lo' *


 
chebaby  They Ain't Gone Turn 'Em Loose No Time Soon. 

As long as AveYou keep havin' Deals....them Po' thangs gone be Sucked Dry.


----------



## robot.

Hey Mama T! I'm all moved in!  Now to decorate, cause this poor room is so boring 

Gotta busy week ahead so just checking in before I disappeared for too long.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

robot.

Sounds Like Fun.  

Don't forget my Cowl/Scarf when things Settle Down.


----------



## robot.

IDareT'sHair said:


> robot.
> 
> Sounds Like Fun.
> 
> Don't forget my Cowl/Scarf when things Settle Down.



of course. even though i have a lot of work, on most days i only have one class. it's my goal to have all my work for the week done by wednesday. if i can do that, then i will sit down with a nice movie and rework your scarf!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

robot.

Thanks Girlie!  I know it will be Beautiful!


----------



## Eisani

divachyk said:


> mkd - hope the little one feels better and no one else gets sick.
> 
> IDareT'sHair - I hate bills but such as life. I hate buying electronics period because just as soon as you buy, they are obsolete and something better is out and my personality is that I want the latest, greatest. Not good for my pockets.



The last part has me in a situation now. I need a new phone but scared as soon as I order they'll release something else. I clowned Saturday on the phone with T-mo. I have never had anything short of stellar service until Saturday and I know it's because of the damn merger with AT&T. First of all the rep was Indian. I'm sorry, but I hate outsourcing with a passion and was already irked when I heard Latika on the line. Then she gave me wrong info...long story short I ended up correcting her grammar, cursing and hanging up in her face . Called back unt I heard that southern twang  and the fella hooked me up. I still need a phone though. all that was just to change my damn plan.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Eisani You know you right about them coming making Gadgets 'obsolete' by the time you walk out the door.  

It was an unexpected bill. Thank God for Good Credit. Hopefully, I'll pay it off when the Bill comes.

>>And I'm with you.<< Hate Outsourcing & Poor CS.

OT: I want that WEN Pumpkin.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby They Ain't Gone Turn 'Em Loose No Time Soon.
> 
> As long as AveYou keep havin' Deals....them Po' thangs gone be Sucked Dry.


 they will be on the exchange forum soon. and i just may swoop down and scoop them up


----------



## chebaby

Eisani said:


> The last part has me in a situation now. I need a new phone but scared as soon as I order they'll release something else. I clowned Saturday on the phone with T-mo. I have never had anything short of stellar service until Saturday and I know it's because of the damn merger with AT&T. First of all the rep was Indian. I'm sorry, but I hate outsourcing with a passion *and was already irked when I heard Latika on the line.* Then she gave me wrong info...long story short I ended up correcting her grammar, cursing and hanging up in her face . Called back unt I heard that southern twang  and the fella hooked me up. I still need a phone though. all that was just to change my damn plan.


 the bolded is funny as all get out you a mess E.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *they will be on the exchange forum soon.* and i just may swoop down and scoop them up


 
chebaby

Some of it Already Has........

Skala-Heads


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair My hair was feeling very weighed down; not how I like it to feel.
I think it's the CJ honey butta I used to twist my hair.
I just used the daily fix and conditioned with SSI avocado and I'll twist with BSP


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl

Someone told me in another Thread, to use very little of this. 

So I hope I end up liking it. I'm Heavy Handed Like The Mug.

Like @chebaby Just Said..........some of it will end up on the Exchange Forum


----------



## chebaby

yea, honey butta can feel alittle heavy. i usually use just a dab of it on each section on soaking wet hair. i either use it by itself or over a light leave in so it doesnt feel to heavy.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby 

Yeah...I gotta watch it whenever I try it out.  I'll be Ackin' Like a Skala-Head.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Yeah...I gotta watch it whenever I try it out. I'll be Ackin' Like a Skala-Head.


 
i hope you end up loving it. its heavy enough for winter but it has honey and glycerin so we wills ee how it acts. ive never used it in the colder months.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *i hope you end up loving it. its heavy enough for winter but it has honey and glycerin so we wills ee how it acts.* ive never used it in the colder months.


 
chebaby 

I hope I like DM Buttercreme too.  I want another Jar.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> *I hope I like DM Buttercreme too*. I want another Jar.


 i seem to be the only one that didnt like this and i wanted to. the smell reminds me of HTN leave in and lotion.


----------



## Ltown

Hey ladies!  I got my ayeyou today!  now i just need sale on butters to whip up for the winter.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby 

Well, at least I'll like the Smell.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Well, at least I'll like the Smell.


 exactly
the smell will get you every time.


----------



## divachyk

robot. Is that you in your avatar? If so, it's rocking and you're working that!  

Anyone heard from Minty - is she doing good? Maybe I just missed her posts if she's posted lately.

IDareT'sHair - Do you use Microsoft Outlook? Okay this is geek talk but can they restore your "pst" files? Restoring your pst will and should restore all emails and contacts. You can buy software to tap into the hard drive of your previous computer (provided it's not totally DOA) and retrieve this info. I ditched Outlook a long time ago based on the hassle of having to retrieve pst's when changing your computer. I now you use web based mail and it's always backed up. Something to consider.

Eisani - girl, please believe I hate outsourcing also. I feel your pain 10x over. What kind of phone are you considering? I usually upgrade my phone yearly but think I will sit this year out. I want an iphone but Verizon's version can't surf and talk. As for changing plans, I hate that dumb bill prorating crap that they do. 

curlyhersheygirl, hope your hair feels better.


----------



## divachyk

Today I received my bootleg sonic care toothbrush in the mail 
My dh's hp touchpad is in transit. 
My two aveyou orders have shipped.


----------



## Ltown

divachyk, your hair is long you'll be wl soon. Do you ps everyday?  

@robot, you got me crocheting cowls too, i can squeeze in 1 day of crocheting if schools not busy.


----------



## divachyk

Hey Ltown - I PS about 99.9% of the time in buns. On rare occasions I will wear it down. I started PSing when I was dealing with acne flare ups. It was never about hair growth although that was just a neat benefit to PSing. It's a way of a life now that I no longer actively battle acne. Do you PS?


----------



## Ltown

divachyk said:


> Hey Ltown - I PS about 99.9% of the time in buns. On rare occasions I will wear it down. I started PSing when I was dealing with acne flare ups. It was never about hair growth although that was just a neat benefit to PSing. It's a way of a life now that I no longer actively battle acne. Do you PS?



divachyk, yes buns are my go too and after my hair fallout earlier its what helping me grow my edges back and thickness.  Leaving it along, i can't wear wings too hot and tight.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I just got an email saying my AveYou is here! 

Lemme go look.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair & chebaby I will try using less next time. I guess I can't apply it like I do my other stylers erplexed

divachyk My hair feels better now that I co-cleansed

mkd How is your son doing today? I hope he's better


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> I just got an email saying my AveYou is here!
> 
> Lemme go look.


  seems like it took forever right?
i cant wait to get mine. im waiting for a box of makeup so no hair products. 
no im wrong i have the hair mask they owe me and i purchased a moroccan conditioner(not the mask). but most of it is lip gloss and a beauty blender and eye liner lol.


----------



## chebaby

oh and tell me why im back on my love affair with lush???? i purchased a face mask this weekend and cant wait to get more lol.
lush be getting all my monies with them face masks and body soap.


----------



## 13StepsAhead

Just updated my Product list and re-organized my stash .
I used up a alot, but my stash is still about the same size (guess I did U1B1)


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby  When are you expecting your Morrocan Replacement?  Or did it come already?

curlyhersheygirl  Yep.  Someone (Relaxed) told me to use just a bit of it.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby When are you expecting your Morrocan Replacement? Or did it come already?
> 
> @curlyhersheygirl Yep. Someone (Relaxed) told me to use just a bit of it.


 i hope it came today. they sent me a tracking number for two different orders and neither number works so i cant tell where the products are.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *oh and tell me why im back on my love affair with lush????*


chebaby  Well...That's Easy!  Cuz you a PJ  




13StepsAhead said:


> Just updated my Product list and re-organized my stash .
> *I used up a alot, but my stash is still about the same size* (guess I did U1B1)


 
13StepsAhead

Hmp.  Probably Worse.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby Well...That's Easy! *Cuz you a PJ*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @13StepsAhead
> 
> Hmp. Probably Worse.


 whaaaaaattttt. oh no girl! not me. lol.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *whaaaaaattttt. oh no girl! not me. lol.*


 
chebaby

Gurl...You got Errrthang.


----------



## 13StepsAhead

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby Well...That's Easy! Cuz you a PJ
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @13StepsAhead
> 
> Hmp. *Probably Worse*.


 

 I plead the 5th


----------



## mkd

curlyhersheygirl, he seems much better. He is dancing around the house.  I am going to see his fever comes back if we dont give him any mortrin.  I don't want him to miss much school.  Thanks for asking!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

mkd said:


> *he seems much better. He is dancing around the house.*


 
mkd

Too Cute!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

13StepsAhead said:


> I plead the 5th


 
13StepsAhead

Girl...I already know.  (By Lookin' at my own crazy stash)


----------



## 13StepsAhead

@IDareT'sHair I'm definitley not buying until BF :crossfingers:


----------



## IDareT'sHair

13StepsAhead  I hope 'not to' either 13!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I think I remembered what I got!

DM Buttercreme
Curls Sublime
and I think another Curls Product? _*i forgot i ordered something from this line*_

Shoot, I should just go open it!


----------



## chebaby

well my replacement hair mask come today but my other order wont be here until tomorrow. i guess i can wait lol.
if i got yellow crust in this conditioner then i dont know what to say.


----------



## divachyk

mkd - glad he's better. Everyone in the household is maintaining?

13StepsAhead - I'm pumped for you that you reorganized the stash. As for not buying until BF, the only other vendor I really wanna try is Qhemet. I didn't bite on the past sale. Perhaps I'll bite later in the year. I want to try the Moringa product that I read is great for detangling.


----------



## mkd

divachyk, so far the rest of us are ok.

chebaby, I sent the Kbb today.


----------



## divachyk

Eisani - my mouth has been watering for oxtails since you posted that you were cooking it. I have some in the freezer but dh doesn't eat them. I normally eat them on a night he's at work. I'm thinking they will be consumed this week. P.S. I promise I won't update you every single time but we took the bikes out again today. I felt good upon go!  Consistent riding is key for sure.


----------



## chebaby

mkd said:


> @divachyk, so far the rest of us are ok.
> 
> @chebaby, I sent the Kbb today.


 thanx mkd


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

mkd I'm glad he's doing better


----------



## Eisani

chebaby said:


> the bolded is funny as all get out you a mess E.


Girl when she told me dd's phone was "illegible" for the special because we bought her phone in May, I lost it  I was like, "her phone is what? you can't read it? Cuz that's what illegible means. Ineligible is what you're trying to say but it better NOT be what you're trying to say..." I went off. I did. 



IDareT'sHair said:


> OT: I want that WEN Pumpkin.


I don't even Like WEN but I wanna try that Pumpkin. Lemme know if you get it 



divachyk said:


> @Eisani - girl, please believe I hate outsourcing also. I feel your pain 10x over. What kind of phone are you considering? I usually upgrade my phone yearly but think I will sit this year out. I want an iphone but Verizon's version can't surf and talk. As for changing plans, I hate that dumb bill prorating crap that they do.


IDK, I was actually considering going back to a Blackberry because I prefer a keyboard/ Mine is all touch screen and I hate it. It's why I have so many typos on here! I may get the My Touch slide. Best of both worlds with touch screen and a keyboard. I hate T-mo phones but have stayed so long because of the service which lately has been some mess. Hate AT&T.




divachyk said:


> @Eisani - my mouth has been watering for oxtails since you posted that you were cooking it. I have some in the freezer but dh doesn't eat them. I normally eat them on a night he's at work. I'm thinking they will be consumed this week. P.S. I promise I won't update you every single time but we took the bikes out again today. I felt good upon go!  Consistent riding is key for sure.


You betta hook up those ox tails! DH will be alright . I'm glad you got out on the bike again today and you felt good! Consistency is definitely key!


----------



## beautyaddict1913

Hey ladies! Long day for me! I'm in bed & logged in from my phone so I'm limited. Thanks T for the FNWL scoop! I will check it out tomoro! My twistout with the OHM turned out nice but it was sooo hot that I pulled it back this afternoon. I came home and massaged with Claudie's Elixir, moisturized with Carol's Daughter Healthy Hair Butter & sealed with Claudies Ends InsurancE. I used it up and have 1jar left. I will be trying the Moisturizing Ends nxt time I order!  Good night ladies!


----------



## Seamonster

Used my oyin hair dew for the first time, my hair loves castor oil, so this formula is perfect. Sealed it with my Shima oil. 

Vitacost had 10% off on 24 oz of hemp seed oil, I was compelled to purchase it. Everybody keep bragging on it, ya'll know how curious I am. I got so much oil and I want more. Guess I am going to have to start looking for some hemp oil recipes. Maybe some brownies.


----------



## Minty

Hey y'all divachyk I'm still around just so busy. The school year is just starting and my days are long, between travel time to get to the university site and my day....I just do some at home maintenance stuff and go to bed! 

I'm exhausted and the other time I'm trying to learn where everything is. It's all good though. 

Ummm I didn't make through the BF no buy. I didn't bring as much stuff as I thought. I forgot to repack all the stuff I'd originally packed after I reorganized my suitcase. All well. The air is super dry here and the water full of minerals. 

I'm doing tea rinses and acv/citric acid rinses to help with the issue.


----------



## Ltown

Minty said:


> Hey y'all divachyk I'm still around just so busy. The school year is just starting and my days are long, between travel time to get to the university site and my day....I just do some at home maintenance stuff and go to bed!
> 
> I'm exhausted and the other time I'm trying to learn where everything is. It's all good though.
> 
> Ummm I didn't make through the BF no buy. I didn't bring as much stuff as I thought. I forgot to repack all the stuff I'd originally packed after I reorganized my suitcase. All well. The air is super dry here and the water full of minerals.
> 
> I'm doing tea rinses and acv/citric acid rinses to help with the issue.




Minty, glad you doing well overthere that was fast move.


----------



## chebaby

hello ladies
i just purchased a FHI flat iron and i hope it gets here by saturday because i plan on doing my hair sunday.
i need something different. anyway on saturday night i will shampoo and detangle, then do an aphogee 2 step, then condition with honey hemp real quick, then use cj strengthening conditioner as a leave in followed by aphogee leave in spray and fantasia heat protectant serum. i will braid my hair in 6 to 8 braids to stretch overnight. sunday i will brush out each section and use more serum to flat iron. 

i have no idea where my CHI iron is but my CHI and the FHI i already hair are both about 4 years old so i just purchased a new one.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby mkd curlyhershey

Hi Ladies......:blowkiss:

How's errbody's day going?  I'm under the dryer with Komaza Protein Strengthener.

Will Rinse out in a Few and Steam with KBB.

curlyhersheygirl  Curly, I was thinking we could do a "Swap" Komaza for Enso Sea Buckthorn & Horsetail if you wanna.  Lemme know.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby  Did you get it with a Groupon or SaveMo'?  Or did you just 'buy it/buy it'?

I want something......


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby Did you get it with a Groupon or SaveMo'? Or did you just 'buy it/buy it'?
> 
> I want something......


 i got it with the kgb coupon but i still ended up paying a pretty penny

you reminded me i still have a komaza hard protein. ill use it next time since im using aphogee saturday night.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby 


Hey!  So...was the Replacement Morrocan DC'er Dusty & Crusty????


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Here I Am Talmbout "I want something" I need to go open up a box.

I did get some Njoi tho'.  I'm on a Butta' Kick.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair a swap sounds good; PM me


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

I saw someone posted over on NC that Hairrogant is having a sale until tomorrow 20% off code fall2011


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> 
> Hey! So...was the Replacement Morrocan DC'er Dusty & Crusty????


 lmao no it actually looks really yummy its nice thick and buttery and no crust
i got my other box today too, the one with the make up in it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby  Dang.  I didn't get nothin'.

curlyhersheygirl  pm'ing you.


----------



## beautyaddict1913

Hello ladies! I havent gotten anything from aveyou either! Just got home and I'm co-washing with BFH Pistachio. I have it in my hair now. I do my co-washes kinda like DC's - lightly rinse then apply and put a shower cap on for at least 20 minutes, then rinse. I will probably leave in Carol's Daughter Hair Milk and Carol's Daughter Healthy Hair Butter. Just tryna use up some stuff! But I think I actually like the butter - that milk is sooo greasy!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

beautyaddict1913  I liked the Butter too (when I had it early on) just never repurchased it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Jamine Hibiscus Reminds me Alot of KBB Luscious Locs Masque.  The Consistency of the Product and the Softness of Hair.

I can see why La Colocha did a comparison between these two awesomely wonderful Deep Conditioners.  

They are very, very much alike.


----------



## beautyaddict1913

i never thought about kbb & jas being similar. my jas did not go on as smooth as kbb but the performance was awesome. i will only repurchase kbb if its $18 or less - other than that its not worth it...I have one jar that i am hanging on to for dear life!

IDareT'sHair I doubt if I will repurchase the butter too - its nice but its not the best thing ever - you will enjoy the donna marie more - plus dm smells better, its less expensive, and it comes in the mail! we love packages lol


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby *Dang. I didn't get nothin'*.
> 
> @curlyhersheygirl pm'ing you.


  they like me more
did you already get a shipping notice?
i just got my shipping notice for my flat iron and i just ordered it at 4 something. so i hope i get it tomorrow or the next day so i can look at it and constantly plug it up and then un plug it and then do that a few more times before i actually use it on sunday


----------



## chebaby

i really love jasmines hibiscus conditioner. and yall love know i love my kbb mask but i didnt think to compare them. they are both good. but kbb makes my hair feel strong from the shikakai and amla.


----------



## beautyaddict1913

my aveyou just came! yaaay! *off to go rip open the box* lol


----------



## IDareT'sHair

beautyaddict1913 said:


> *i never thought about kbb & jas being similar. my jas did not go on as smooth as kbb but the performance was awesome. i will only repurchase kbb if its $18 or less *- other than that its not worth it...I have one jar that i am hanging on to for dear life!
> 
> @IDareT'sHairI doubt if I will repurchase the butter too - its nice but its not the best thing ever - *you will enjoy the donna marie more - plus dm smells better, its less expensive, and it comes in the mail! we love packages lol*


 
@beautyaddict1913 I can definitely see the comparison between the 2( Hibiscus). I know, that one time she had them 1/2 off was nice. I need to open that AveYou Box especially since that DM is in there. 

And I've been in a Buttered Mood. And that Curls Sublime & Curls Milkshake is in that Box too!



chebaby said:


> *they like me more*
> *did you already get a shipping notice?*
> i just got my shipping notice for my flat iron and i just ordered it at 4 something. so i hope i get it tomorrow or the next day so i can look at it and constantly plug it up and then un plug it and then do that a few more times before i actually use it on sunday


 
@chebaby They Do Like You! Yeah, I think I got a Notice. I just got 2 of the Theories and 1 Repair Me. I'm in no rush.



chebaby said:


> *i really love jasmines hibiscus conditioner. and yall love know i love my kbb mask but i didnt think to compare them. they are both good.* but kbb makes my hair feel strong from the shikakai and amla.


 
@chebaby Yeah, Do a Comparison. My Jar, they both went on about the same. Nice & Smooth Like. Almost (IMO) the exact same Consistency. I agree with La Colocha on that one.



beautyaddict1913 said:


> *my aveyou just came! yaaay! *off to go rip open the box* lol*


 
@beautyaddict1913 What You Get Today Beauty? I'm Jelly!


----------



## chebaby

yea beauty, what ya get?


----------



## mkd

Hi ladies!  I want to buy something too.  I need to sit down.  I only need stylers and I don't really need those.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby mkd beautyaddict1913  (Since Ya'll On) 

Have you tried any other DM Products and have you tried the Curls Cleasinng Conditioner?  Do I need anything else from DM or Curls?

I guess I don't need the Curls Cleanser if I have Daily Fix?

I will pick up another DM Super Buttercreme soon.


----------



## mkd

T, I like the curls cleansing con.  Its more like the Asian cleansing pudding than a conditioner.  It's really really nice.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *yea beauty, what ya get?*


 
@chebaby Lawd Che!.... Po' Beauty Gone! @beautyaddict1913

She done went Ghost. She don't need No More Packages with her "No Buy till Black Friday Self"I guess they call her BeautyAddict for a Reason.

That was QUICK! She was like: Um Bye


----------



## IDareT'sHair

mkd said:


> 0*T, I like the curls cleansing con. Its more like the Asian cleansing pudding than a conditioner.* It's really really nice.


 
mkd  Thanks mk!  I won't be getting that.. I have 2 Jars of the ASIAN Cleansing Pudding.

I like it, but I don't need any more of it.  Right Now.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby @mkd @beautyaddict1913 (Since Ya'll On)
> 
> Have you tried any other DM Products and have you tried the Curls Cleasinng Conditioner? Do I need anything else from DM or Curls?
> 
> I guess I don't need the Curls Cleanser if I have Daily Fix?
> 
> I will pick up another DM Super Buttercreme soon.


 ive used the styling cream and butter from donna marie. the dream curling cream is my fave but thats the one that changees textures like i change my undies 
her butter isnt stable either. one minute its a cream, next a butter, next a separated butter AV #2.

Curls cleansing cream is NICE. ver nice. its lathers nicely but fron the creamy texture you would never guess that it actually lathers.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

I want to buy something too; I may check out hairatage hydrations


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby Lawd Che!.... Po' Beauty Gone! @beautyaddict1913
> 
> She done went Ghost. She don't need No More Packages with her "No Buy till Black Friday Self"I guess they call her BeautyAddict for a Reason.
> 
> That was QUICK! She was like: Um Bye


 yea she done left us in the dust lol.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

chebaby said:


> ive used the styling cream and butter from donna marie. *the dream curling cream *is my fave but thats the one that changees textures like i change my undies
> her butter isnt stable either. one minute its a cream, next a butter, next a separated butter AV #2.
> 
> Curls cleansing cream is NICE. ver nice. its lathers nicely but fron the creamy texture you would never guess that it actually lathers.



I guess that's what happened to mine. I loved the first jar but the current jar I'm using isn't the same


----------



## IDareT'sHair

mkd curlyhersheygirl chebaby

Thanks for the Reviews.  Lemme go out here and open this box and look at this Super Butter Creme.erplexed

I ain't gone leave Ya'll hangin' like beautyaddict1913 did tho'.

I hope I like the Curls Sublime (for Cowashing) especially since I got 32 ounces.


----------



## 13StepsAhead

Evening Divas ! I hope Jasmine has a BF sale I needs me some more of that A&S before I go.


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @mkd @curlyhersheygirl @chebaby
> 
> Thanks for the Reviews. Lemme go out here and open this box and look at this Super Butter Creme.erplexed
> 
> I ain't gone leave Ya'll hangin' like @beautyaddict1913 did tho'.
> 
> I hope I like the Curls Sublime (for Cowashing) especially since I got 32 ounces.


 yea check your butter. it might be an oil by now

i love curls sublime conditioner. even though i havent used it in a long while i have a half of a 32oz left. its really yummy.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Lawd it took me forever to get the Plastic Off.

I guess Donnie & Marie said: Ya'll _Nickles_ ain't gone tell me yo' product spilled/leaked in the box!  

You almost had to have a combination to get the Plastic off.

It smells wonderful. And it's white and super creamy. (Just like the name). It does remind me of the scent of HTN. 

Maybe just a wee bit 'sweeter'. Lawd it smells good.

I should put Curls Sublime into Rotation since I have alot of it.

@Brownie518 If you haven't already gotten/tried this, you should add it to your Groupon/SaveMo' List.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Imma hafta' Indigo again on Saturday.  I see a bit of Red Shining through. 

I'll get up early & apply.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> Lawd it took me forever to get the Plastic Off.
> 
> I guess Donnie & Marie said: Ya'll _Nickles_ ain't gone tell me yo' product spilled/leaked in the box!
> 
> *You almost had to have a combination to get the Plastic off.*
> 
> It smells wonderful. And it's white and super creamy. (Just like the name). It does remind me of the scent of HTN.
> 
> Maybe just a wee bit 'sweeter'. Lawd it smells good.
> 
> I should put Curls Sublime into Rotation since I have alot of it.
> 
> @Brownie518 If you haven't already gotten/tried this, you should add it to your Groupon/SaveMo' List.


 that is so funny.
yea the smell is so yummy


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@chebaby The Curls Sublime smells great too! I may use it Saturday to Cowash with.

My 3 Current Cowashers:

Claudie Deep Conditioner in Hello Sugar
Jessicurl Too Shea!
Curls Sublime


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby The Curls Sublime smells great too! I may use it Saturday to Cowash with.
> 
> My 3 Current Cowashers:
> 
> Claudie Deep Conditioner in Hello Sugar
> Jessicurl Too Shea!
> Curls Sublime


 yea i love the smell. very tropical and vanilla-y.

right now in my co wash line up i have cj repair me, cj smoothing lotion and cj smoothing conditioner. i pulled out aussie moist but havent used it yet.


----------



## Brownie518

Hey, ladies. I have the whole week off and I woke up yesterday feeling sick. I guess there's something funky going around. 
Anyway, IDareT'sHair - I was looking at the Sublime the other day. Let me know how you like that DM Cream. The smell alone got me interested. 

Still haven't bought anything. I got an email for a one day warehouse sale on certain bags and I resisted. It's killing me, though.  I hate passing up on good deals.


----------



## divachyk

I've been under the weather somewhat. Been undergoing tests. They think I  have a severe case of acid reflux. I'm on prevacid so I'm feeling much  better but official test results are not back yet. Yall pray for me and wish much luck. I'm in denial about this because I eat relatively healthy, I'm active and am a healthy weight for my height but guess that doesn't matter. erplexed

@Brownie518, hope you feel better 



IDareT'sHair said:


> @beautyaddict1913  I liked the Butter too (when I had it early on) just never repurchased it.


ETA: I had this Carol Daughter's product and it was so-so. I gave it to the dh.



IDareT'sHair said:


> Lawd it took me forever to get the Plastic Off.
> 
> I guess Donnie & Marie said: Ya'll _Nickles_ ain't gone tell me yo' product spilled/leaked in the box!
> 
> You almost had to have a combination to get the Plastic off.
> 
> It smells wonderful. And it's white and super creamy. (Just like the name). It does remind me of the scent of HTN.
> 
> Maybe just a wee bit 'sweeter'. Lawd it smells good.
> 
> I should put Curls Sublime into Rotation since I have alot of it.
> 
> @Brownie518 If you haven't already gotten/tried this, you should add it to your Groupon/SaveMo' List.


@IDareT'sHair - I can't wait until i get my DM butter.


----------



## divachyk

Tonight I used up SDH Whip My Hair  

I applied Whip My Hair to my hair and let it sit for about 10 mins. Cowashed with HV Moist Pro. I used BFH Desert Castor LI for the first time and oh my, I think this is a winner!


----------



## Ltown

divachyk said:


> I've been under the weather somewhat. Been undergoing tests. They think I  have a severe case of acid reflux. I'm on prevacid so I'm feeling much  better but official test results are not back yet. Yall pray for me and wish much luck. I'm in denial about this because I eat relatively healthy, I'm active and am a healthy weight for my height but guess that doesn't matter. erplexed
> 
> divachyk,  hiw ironic that has been my problem since saturday.  I have acid reflux and have been doing good, but these last couples week too much caffeine.  I went to dr yesterday and she prescribe nexium and told me no caffeine, citrus, chocolate for 7 days.  I can't go cold turkey without caffeine and not get headache.     I'm like you healthnut, but do drink too much caffeine.   Another thing is you probably get full fast and can't eat too much. Hope you feel better, pm me if you want to discuss more.


----------



## divachyk

Ltown - hope you feel better and yes, I'd love to bond and discuss over PM. I'll hit you up later tonight. Thanks lady!

Morning Girls!
Hope you have a fabulous day. Based on my USPS tracking I should be getting the HP Touchpad today. Purchased for the dh but I will be the primary user as he's not a techie.

Aveyou is traveling along the highway swiftly and I should have it today / tomorrow.

I love receiving packages!


----------



## Eisani

Good morning! I have to be at work in about an hour and a half, ask what I'm doing?  I got up this morning and washed my hair, dc'ing now and just ate breakfast. Sipping coffee trying to decide what to wear. I just don't feel like going in today. On the bright side, it's Wednesday. Happy Hump Day!

According to the site, one of my Aveyou packages s/b here today. We'll see. I already need more Daily Fix, but I'll just order the 32oz from CJ.


----------



## bronzebomb

My aveyou.com package came today!

Beauticurls Strengthening Hair Conditioner
Curl Fix intensive hair Treatment
Smoothing Daily Hair Conditioner
Repair me!


----------



## Brownie518

divachyk - Thanks!! I am feeling much better today! 

So you're liking the Silk Dreams line? What else do you use?


----------



## Brownie518

I used up MHC Honey & Horsetail (i think that's what it was) and a bottle of Shea Rinse. Those 8 ouncers go so fast!


----------



## BrownBetty

Brownie518 said:


> divachyk
> 
> I used my grapeseed as a sealer, added it to prepoos/dc's, and mixed it with other oils. I plan to repurchase at some point.
> 
> *I cant wait for the Sephora F&F!!!*



This!  My mock cart is at $380.


----------



## chebaby

chello ladies
my hair is a mess today lmao.
i co washed and detangled yesterday with the denman d5. i do not like it. it has way too many teeth. anyway i used up cj repair me, cj smoothing lotion and the repair me will not be repurchased.
today i co washed with GPB and my hair is still too soft so i used the strengthening conditioner as a leave in and put my hair in a high bun.
i need to hurry and do a hard core protein treatment.

and my flat iron did not come today and of course the tracking number doesnt work.


----------



## Ltown

Hello ladies!  

thanks divachyk, feeling better couldn't stay away from 1 cup of coffee. 

I cowash hair yesterday use up hv moist pro, one backup (thanks to swap with Ms.T). dc with jasmine a/s have many backups.  

I have no bf list, i will see what the sells are, 30% is my desires.


----------



## 13StepsAhead

Evening ladies  

I'm with you Ltown it has to be at least 30% for me to budge for BF


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Evening Divas!

No Packages for me today *sobs*

Anyway, I spritzed with Afro Detangler and rubbed in some Darcy's Pumpkin Seed Exlir.

Wrote out my Indigo Regi for Saturday.  Haven't used up anything.


----------



## Zaz

Not sure if this is nation wide but the Target over here (in NY) has a Buy 2 get a $10 gift card on all Miss Jessie's products for those of you ladies that use it


----------



## beautyaddict1913

lol @IDareT'sHair I was gone with the wind yesterday wasnt I lol

But let me tell yall what I got and let me tell yall what happened -
I got 2 Curl Rehabs, 1 32 oz. Curls Sublime Condish, and 1 CJ Argan & Olive - 4 lil thangs regularly priced at $90 lol - anyway - my Curl Rehab was "busted" open and spilled all over my other products! I was MAD! I emailed aveyou and they responded this morning and sent me a shipping notice for a new one. Kern nem woulda been like "did u request insurance, we are not responsible for damaged yada yada yada" lol....so great job aveyou on the customer service.

How are you ladies today and what are yall doing to yalls heads? lol
My hair felt GROSS with Carol's Daughter's milk - I came home and IMMEDIATELY co-cleansed with CJ Daily Fix and I have BFH Pistachio marinating in my hair now lol


----------



## Charz

I used up one of my CJ cleansing conditioners


----------



## beautyaddict1913

Hey T, whats ur indigo regi? How exactly do u do it? Im super confused about using indigo!


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Hey ladies I guess I missed everyone Hope everyone is great. I just moisturized my hair with claudie's satin and retwisted


----------



## IDareT'sHair

beautyaddict1913  Gurl...You know you wanted to play in them new products.  Re-doing your Hair......

I do the 2 Step Process.  On the Indigo: you mix with Hot Water (not boiling) and a Dash of Salt.  Mix let sit 5-10 minutes and apply over freshly Henna'ed Hair.  

It should be about the Same Consistency as Henna.  Normally I use Less/Henna More Indigo for that Shiny Black-Black.

It makes your Hair Black-Black and it covers my grey nicely.  Unfortunately, I still have some Red showing so I need to reapply the Indigo.  

Since I already have 'Stain' (Henna), I'll just Indigo on Saturday.  Wrap in Saran Wrap a few Hours Cowash Out & DC.

Normally, I cover errrthang.  I don't know what happened.erplexed


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I was just out in my Stash.  

I need to be Ran Outta Dodge!

I really need to lay low BF


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Finished up 1 Camille Rose Growth Oil.  Will switch back to Tiiva.  I have 1 B-Up of Camille and 1 or 2 B-Ups of Tiiva (after this bottle).


----------



## Brownie518

BrownBetty said:


> This!  My mock cart is at *$380*.





I need to start browsing, seeing what I might want...

Did ya'll see the new Kindle Fire? Anyone considering it? Just curious...

I used It's Perfecty Natural Turn Me Loose leave in again and so far I'm really liking it.  The Pre Wash treatment is a definite repurchase, as is the Black Tea spritz.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518 I Kid You Not...I was just thinking about you!

I wanted to tell you I am lovin' HV's Phinising Rinse. It smells sooooo good.

I know. I've had it before and it smelled good, but this one smells different. I'm getting some more of that when she has her Sale.

I was torn between that & BFH Shine Rinse. (And still am)....

ETA:  That Black Tea Spritz sounds good.  Who Dis?  Send me the Lank


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518 I Kid You Not...I was just thinking about you!
> 
> I wanted to tell you I am lovin' HV's Phinising Rinse. It smells sooooo good.
> 
> I know. I've had it before and it smelled good, but this one smells different. I'm getting some more of that when she has her Sale.
> 
> I was torn between that & BFH Shine Rinse. (And still am)....
> 
> ETA:  That Black Tea Spritz sounds good.  Who Dis?  Send me the Lank




http://www.etsy.com/listing/81853303/new-organic-black-tea-mega-spritz-8-oz

I think @robot had posted a link to this seller a while back, too.


----------



## bronzebomb

I want to try Uncle Funky's Daugter!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

bronzebomb  I thought you were already using UFD?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518 Man! It's only 2 ounces for $11.00

*pulls out a lipton black pearl teabag*

ETA: You were right Claudie Jamaican Punch is 

I got an Isha and a Quinoa Balancing Hair Cream in that.

Hmp. Lawdy-Lawdy Where is Ms. Claudie?


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518 Man! It's only 2 ounces for $11.00
> 
> *pulls out a lipton black pearl teabag*
> 
> ETA: You were right Claudie Jamaican Punch is
> 
> I got an Isha and a Quinoa Balancing Hair Cream in that.
> 
> Hmp. Lawdy-Lawdy Where is Ms. Claudie?




No, if you read the listing, it says it shows a 2oz but the listing is for 8oz. 

Hmph, sooner or later, I'mma have to send Ms Claudie a little note...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518 Pusha! 

Thanks Tho'.

How are you using it? Just as a Spritz? I don't need it (right now).

I'm using that Afro Detangler spritz. (which I love).

We should start our Personal G.A.'s Challenge Again.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518 Pusha!
> 
> Thanks Tho'.
> 
> How are you using it? Just as a Spritz? I don't need it (right now).
> 
> I'm using that Afro Detangler spritz. (which I love).
> 
> We should start our Personal G.A.'s Challenge Again.



I've used it as a spritz and I actually sprayed it on, let it sit and then rinsed it. I like it both ways.  I plan to get more of everything that I have at some point.


----------



## bronzebomb

IDareT'sHair not yet!  the shipping was too high.  i am waiting on a sale or free shipping


----------



## IDareT'sHair

bronzebomb  For some reason, I thought you were already using that.erplexed

I hope you get to try it.


----------



## beautyaddict1913

Brownie518 & IDareT'sHair if yall do a personal G.A. challenge I would participate too! I need to use up my Claudie's Elixir - I have 4 or 5 of them!

T, I just wanted to use up some stuff since I didnt try anything new today lol...I have a corner of BFH Pistachio left. I really need her to change those darn bottles - givin me early arthritis tryna squeeze that stuff out lol

Now is anybody still on the no-buy? If not Im messaging Claudie over the weekend or next week lol! I needs my garden oil lol...Besides Hairveda and Claudie who else has some good pre-mixed oils?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

beautyaddict1913 said:


> @Brownie518 & @IDareT'sHair if yall do a personal G.A. challenge I would participate too! I need to use up my Claudie's Elixir - I have 4 or 5 of them!
> 
> *T, I just wanted to use up some stuff since I didnt try anything new today lol...I have a corner of BFH Pistachio left. I really need her to change those darn bottles - givin me early arthritis tryna squeeze that stuff out lol*
> 
> Now is anybody still on the no-buy? If not Im messaging Claudie over the weekend or next week lol! I needs my garden oil lol...Besides Hairveda and Claudie who else has some good pre-mixed oils?


 
beautyaddict1913  Now You know You Done Told the Truff on this One Right Here!  Them thangs is a Hotmess.

Yeah, we'll do the Personal Growth Aides Challenge.


----------



## Brownie518

beautyaddict1913 said:


> Brownie518 & IDareT'sHair if yall do a personal G.A. challenge I would participate too! I need to use up my Claudie's Elixir - I have 4 or 5 of them!
> 
> T, I just wanted to use up some stuff since I didnt try anything new today lol...I have a corner of BFH Pistachio left. I really need her to change those darn bottles - givin me early arthritis tryna squeeze that stuff out lol
> 
> Now is anybody still on the no-buy? *If not Im messaging Claudie over the weekend or next week lol!* I needs my garden oil lol...Besides Hairveda and Claudie who else has some good pre-mixed oils?





beautyaddict1913

Too funny!!! I'm still on the No Buy... Not sure if anyone else is, though. 

As for premixed oils, I looooove Hydratherma Naturals and the PuraBody Sapote oil.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 beautyaddict1913

I'm still on it.

And Ya'll Know It!


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> Brownie518 beautyaddict1913
> 
> *I'm still on it.
> 
> And Ya'll Know It!:look*:



*cough*

Yeah, girl, we know


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> **cough**
> 
> *Yeah, girl, we know*


 
Brownie518

I AM B!  

So far, I have spent alot 'less' than I did last month. 

Last month was totally insane.


----------



## beautyaddict1913

lol IDareT'sHair I know aint nobody sayin they still on the no-buy and done hit paynah on Njoi's site 
*bout to go see if Njoi has some oils* lol


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@beautyaddict1913 I agree about Hydratherma Naturals Oil. I also like Hairveda's Cocosta & Avosoya Oil.

The Purabody Sapote and Purabody Loc Oil *haven't tried them yet, but have them in my stash*

Lemme think of some other Pre-Mixed. 

Shay loved that Gleau Oil.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@beautyaddict1913 I got Derailed by Groupon, SaveMo' or whoever them peeple is.....

ETA:  chebaby is lovin' Kern's Oil.


----------



## Brownie518

Oh, I meant PuraBody Brazil Loc oil, not the Sapote....love that one! 

I still want to try that Gleau oil...

I miss Shay and La


----------



## beautyaddict1913

So I just went to HTN's site to check out the oil - why is everything "internal error 500" now come on HTN - u aint got nothin on the website for less than $10 and you dont know anybody that can create an operable website for you? Thats such a turn-off! I was tryna scope the ingredients


----------



## beautyaddict1913

Brownie518 who makes gleau oil?


----------



## Brownie518

beautyaddict1913 said:


> Brownie518 who makes gleau oil?



beautyaddict1913

I don't know who but here's the site... http://www.gleauhaircare.com/


----------



## beautyaddict1913

Thanks Brownie! I googled it! Sounds fabulous! Thanks for looking out!


----------



## Eisani

Yaw. My hair was so tangled this morning . I lost a ton of hair during this detangling session. Idk what the hell is going on. I'm going to try a two step, I used CJ Repair Me today and that didn't help. If that doesn't cut this shedding, I'm texlaxing or cutting more hair. Maybe both. Seems like I shed/tangle more w/BKT. Not feeling this at all. 

One of my packages came today but I wasn't even excited. 

**Off to Neiman Marcus and Sephora websites to browse **


----------



## divachyk

Brownie518 said:


> @divachyk - Thanks!! I am feeling much better today!
> 
> So you're liking the Silk Dreams line? What else do you use?


Brownie518 
I like the SDH line so far. Whip My Hair cleansing cream is very moisturizing for cowashing. Vanilla Silk is a good moisturizing DC. I love the SDH nourish for sealing and it smells delicious. I didn't like the LI all that well. Avj is high on the list and my hair doesn't do well with avj being too high on the list. I have a few other items that I've yet to try but so far so good. I'm still debating on whether to consider it a staple or a treat. Although the items were very moisturizing, I don't feel as though it provided more or less moisture than other things I've used. I do feel, however, the nourish oil is one of the better oils I've used for sealing and might consider it a staple.



Eisani said:


> Yaw. My hair was so tangled this morning . I lost a ton of hair during this detangling session. Idk what the hell is going on. I'm going to try a two step, I used CJ Repair Me today and that didn't help. If that doesn't cut this shedding, I'm texlaxing or cutting more hair. Maybe both. Seems like I shed/tangle more w/BKT. Not feeling this at all.
> 
> One of my packages came today but I wasn't even excited.
> 
> **Off to Neiman Marcus and Sephora websites to browse **


Sorry Eisani about the tangled hair. Tangles are so annoying and depressing, especially when losing more hair than desired.


----------



## 13StepsAhead

20%off Curlmart- FALL20
50% off Afroveda Butters (12-4pm)- FAB5 (ETA: buy at your own risk)


----------



## 13StepsAhead

13StepsAhead said:


> 20%off Curlmart- FALL20
> 50% off Afroveda Butters (12-4pm)- FAB5


 
So I went browsing on AV site and they must think we're fools or something. She has doubled the prices of her butters  when I ordered during her last sale the cocolatte and she-amla were 14.25 each before the discount now the price is up to 28.50. Who she think she fooling and to top it off the shipping is high as well. 

ETA: I'm starting to think she may have messed up something and I got an "accidental" good deal. Oh well


----------



## chebaby

chello everyone
so last night i shampooed with cd black vanilla shampoo and then did my aphogee 2 step protein treatment. my hair was so soft i was able to stretch it for the longest time without it popping so then i detangled with honey hemp and used kckt to put my hair in 2 braids.
im still thinking about straightening on sunday but MY FLAT IRON IS STILL NOT HERE 
i may do a second aphogee treatment and then steam with jasmines hibiscus or kbb mask.

IDareT'sHair and mkd, thanx ladies. i got my stuff yesterday but want on to tell yall.


----------



## divachyk

13StepsAhead said:


> So I went browsing on AV site and they must think we're fools or something. She has doubled the prices of her butters  when I ordered during her last sale the cocolatte and she-amla were 14.25 each before the discount now the price is up to 28.50. Who she think she fooling and to top it off the shipping is high as well.
> 
> ETA: I'm starting to think she may have messed up something and I got an "accidental" good deal. Oh well


Welp, I was a fool and took the bait. Too bad I didn't see this post first. I'm bummed now. I ordered the shea amla and cocolatte.


----------



## 13StepsAhead

divachyk said:


> Welp, I was a fool and took the bait. Too bad I didn't see this post first. I'm bummed now. I ordered the shea amla and cocolatte.


 
Girl you ain't a fool, just a PJ I woulda got some more if I didn't have more heavy moisturizers because even $14 is a pretty decent deal, but $28 no ma'm...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Evening Divas!  Just snatched off dat Wig and Massaged in some Tiiva Growth Oil.  It has Cayenne or Crushed Red Pepper or something HOT in it.  

Will only be on this until the weekend.

This is one of them types of thangs you gotta do a week on & a week off.

chebaby  Glad your pkg. came.  Missed you last night.  

I didn't get anything today


----------



## Zaz

I bought a couple backups of my Curls goddess curl gel from Target while I'm in NY for a couple days. I considered buying more KCCC & KCKT but I think I'll order from Stock n go instead since they have free shipping plus 20% and it's not an urgent need.

Some people always seem to have 'issues' with products when everyone else has nothing but great CS *side eye*


----------



## bronzebomb

divachyk - Just take it as "Oh, I missed that other deal, so now, I'll get this one."

Cuz I'm bummed that I missed AV for $7.  But, I'm glad I missed it...I don't need anything else...but...maybe UFD


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> Evening Divas! Just snatched off dat Wig and Massaged in some Tiiva Growth Oil. It has Cayenne or Crushed Red Pepper or something HOT in it.
> 
> Will only be on this until the weekend.
> 
> This is one of them types of thangs you gotta do a week on & a week off.
> 
> @chebaby Glad your pkg. came. Missed you last night.
> 
> *I didn't get anything today*


 yea i wasnt on yesterday like i wanted to be i was lurking though


what are you waiting on to come?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Folks Finna to start some Mess.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby 

Fluertzy DC'er
Njoi


----------



## divachyk

13StepsAhead and bronzebomb, thanks for the pick me up. My total was $25 shipped. I didn't get the largest size just in case my hair no likey. 

Sent from my DROIDX


----------



## divachyk

IDareT'sHair said:


> Folks Finna to start some Mess.



I musta missed something juicy. 

Sent from my DROIDX


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Fluertzy DC'er
> Njoi


 oh ok cool. i hope they get there soon. if my flat iron is not here by tomorrow im gonna have a cow


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Folks are a Mess.


----------



## mkd

I don't believe old girl for a minute.  This is the same chick who posted savemore was rude to her but never elaborated.  Whatever, some people love drama.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

mkd

Messy


----------



## mkd

She's an odd duck anyway.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

mkd said:


> She's an odd duck anyway.


 
Quack! Quack!


----------



## mkd

IDareT'sHair said:


> Quack! Quack!


----------



## Brownie518

What's good, ladies? I'm just sitting here, waiting for this bad storm to start. It's been storming on and off all day. My road is actually closed due to some flooding farther down.  

mkd  ,  IDareT'sHair

Messy is right.


----------



## divachyk

be safe Brownie518

Ladies, I sure hope some of you are night owls. I have to be to work until midnight tonight. A bit unusual for my job but the push is on to reach project completion by 11:59pm 30 Sep. Here we go!


----------



## divachyk

Um yeah, now I see what you all were speaking off - whoa is all I have to say.


----------



## Brownie518

divachyk 

Thanks! Ever since Irene, my area floods with the quickness.


----------



## bronzebomb

i wanna see some proof!

actually the company should want to see proof.  

Lawd and $5K w/this company?erplexed


----------



## mkd

The whole story sounds suspect.  

Hi Brownie518


----------



## Brownie518

mkd

Hey!!! 

Hmph...yes it does!


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

WOW some people are just extra; doesn't sound legit to me.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

Always startin' some off the wall mess.

It's Storming Here now.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl

Hi Curly!  I was gone ask you...how long does it normally take Fleurtzy to ship?  Are they fast or slow?


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair She's normally fast but on FB she said that there will be a slight delay but all orders will be shipped by October 3rd at the latest


----------



## Zaz

She's also had issues with some "fake Giovanni direct" and the company wouldn't respond. Ordered 'thousands' from stock n go then they overcharged her for eco styler  
She's rather fond of claiming to spend outrageous amounts and getting bad customer service. I call ducktales Quack quack


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Liters Upon Liters of Oyin Honey Hemp Spoiled.......................


----------



## divachyk

Brownie518 said:


> @divachyk
> 
> Thanks! Ever since Irene, my area floods with the quickness.


Brownie518 - what state are you, please remind me? I'm Florida and we are subject to flooding also.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> @IDareT'sHair She's normally fast but on FB she said that there will be a slight delay but all orders will be shipped by October 3rd at the latest


 
@curlyhersheygirl

Thanks Lady! I'm gettin' excited. Something I've never tried/used. 

I still wish I woulda' gotten the Butter. Maybe next Saleerplexed


----------



## 13StepsAhead

lurking around and that's some skrait foolishness..... I never had a bad experince from them. No complaints here.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

13StepsAhead

All the products have been nice & fresh & consistent.  Just like I've ordered them directly from CJ.

Once I forgot to type in my Groupon and Paid.  Call them.  The NEXT DAY.  They entered the Groupon # over the phone.

They coulda' said:  "Sorry, that order has already been processed"  So, I have no complaints.

When those Liters of OHH were 'alledgedly' _spoiled/molded_..I attempted to be helpful, but Lawd after the 50-11th time...meh...not so much.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Yall know I've placed quite a number of orders with them and I never had an issue. Once I even forgot to apply my $15 off coupon called them and they adjusted it with no hassle. There are quite a few folks on here that once I see  their screen name I


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl I'm tellin' Ya'll I forgot to apply the $50.00! And Paid it via PayPal. 

*Called the Next Day *and they Applied the $50.00 Groupon and Refunded my PayPal and I paid $0.13 Cents.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair I've never heard anyone complain about them . That's why when Che said she got a bad DC I said they will make it right.

It's the first time I heard someone supposedly  got 4x more product than they paid for and complains because of a crooked label


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl

It's just always so extra.

As a Collective Group, This Thread was ordering from AveYou long before the "Masses" knew about KGB, FBI, CSI, NCIS etc.....

With the Amount of Stuff we've ordered (even before SaveMo) collectively, One of us woulda' detected a problem with the Product(s), Quality, CS, Shipping, Returns etc.....

So, it's just too much. Really.


----------



## 13StepsAhead

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> 
> It's just always so extra.
> 
> As a Collective Group, This Thread was ordering from AveYou long before the "Masses" knew about KGB, FBI, CSI, NCIS etc.....
> 
> *With the Amount of Stuff we've ordered (even before SaveMo) collectively, One of us woulda' detected a problem with the Product(s), Quality, CS, Shipping, Returns etc.....*
> 
> So, it's just too much. Really.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair You're so right


----------



## mkd

curlyhersheygirl,i actually almost ignored that thread but my noseyness got the best of me.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

mkd said:


> curlyhersheygirl,i actually almost ignored that thread but my noseyness got the best of me.



mkd you and me both


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl  As a Collective Body, since we first found out about it, We have spent a Grip with AveYou.  Counting Your Sister & Fab too.

No issues.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

mkd 

and I only posted cause you did!  and 13StepsAhead.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair If our collective orders were company shares we'd be on the board


----------



## 13StepsAhead

IDareT'sHair said:


> @mkd
> 
> and I only posted cause you did! and @13StepsAhead.


 

IDareT'sHair when I saw that thread I was like what kinda mess... AY ain't done nothing to nobody.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl I have like 6-7 of those "Green Bags".....


----------



## IDareT'sHair

13StepsAhead  These Folks will mess up a Soup Sandwhich. _*still mad about enso*_

Bet not mess up our Groupon AveYou Hook up with that BS.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> 13StepsAhead  These Folks will mess up a Soup Sandwhich. _*still mad about enso*_
> 
> *Bet not mess up our Groupon AveYou Hook up with that BS*.



That's exactly what I was thinking.


----------



## 13StepsAhead

IDareT'sHair said:


> @13StepsAhead These Folks will mess up a Soup Sandwhich. _**still mad about enso**_
> 
> Bet not mess up our Groupon AveYou Hook up with that BS.


 IDareT'sHair hmp, don't get me started on that one. I never even got to try that stuff and I really wanted to


----------



## Zaz

Shoot they let me return that banana CJ and refunded me the full price (with 15% five discount) when I told them about it, they let me keep the full price as a store credit anyway. 
I have nothing but good experiences with AY, and like T said, I'm accumulating a buncha different sizes and colours of green bags


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Zaz  Me too Girl!  I got 4 Green, a Black & a White One.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

I have 6 black, 4 green & 5 white. My sis got a pink one once I keep trying to get that one


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *I have 6 black, 4 green & 5 white. My sis got a pink one once I keep trying to get that one *


 
@curlyhersheygirl So, you would think with 50-11 bags somebody up in this piece woulda' got a twisted Label on somethin'

Wait! I might have a Hot Pink One too.

Curly you have 15 Bags.......


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl

Curly, you have 15 Bags!


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl So, you would think with 50-11 bags somebody up in this piece woulda' got a twisted Label on somethin'
> 
> Wait! I might have a Hot Pink One too.
> 
> Curly you have 15 Bags.......



IDareT'sHair exactly and to be honest I don't care if the label is crooked once the jar isn't cracked or the inner seal broken I'm good.

That hot pink is rare


----------



## bronzebomb

@curlyhersheygirl - ohhh I want the pink one! Lucky you.

If I asked her for a picture of the "label" I'm sure Aveyou.com did too!

I like Aveyou.com. I don't want another debacle with one of my "preferred" vendors. 

Who spends $5K from one vendor? That's alot, isn't it? I mean I have been natural for 2 years and I have not spent $5K. I am thinking maybe $2K total and that's including hair and get my hair professionally braided. 

Oyin has NEVER spoiled on me and I've had some stuff over a year. I just restocked. 

Oh well, she said she used AMEX...I'm sure she will get refunded. But trust and believe, AMEX will investigate if there are too many "disputes".


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> curlyhersheygirl
> 
> Curly, you have 15 Bags!



IDareT'sHair sure do and will be adding more before year end. Those groupons made it easy. I hope I get at least one hot pink one


----------



## bronzebomb

i had to check, i have 3 bags - 2 green & 1 white


----------



## divachyk

I'z want me a pank bag from aveyou. My orders are in transit. I can only hope!


----------



## Eisani

Hey yall. Just finished my late night polish lol. I love Orly Royal Navy 

$5k? Say word?


----------



## Seamonster

used up my komaza olive, it will be missed.


----------



## Ltown

Hi ladies, had school last night.  I'm trying to catch up but i think someone starting up a mess?  Idare'sHair,  so true Enso was a true mess.  Not everyone going to agree but sometimes people like to stir up folks.  I hope ayeyou don't get piss.


----------



## divachyk

Eisani - I have that color and love it. Did you see the pic I posted of it in the nail thread? Here it goes if not - 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ltown - how is school going?


----------



## divachyk

Hello ladies! I worked super duper late last night and feeling sluggish today. I need some energy. I should be receiving my aveyou shipments and my steamer sometime today, tomorrow at the latest.

ETA: IDareT'sHair - FedEx dropped of my steamer and there were no repair notes in the box. I phoned LCL and they indicated the repair shop does not provide them with details of what was fixed. Huh? erplexed


----------



## Zaz

IDareT'sHair When you get around to trying those Fleurtzy products (or anyone who has tried them) would you mind telling us how you liked them? I've been meaning to try some of her stuff just to support a fellow Haitian  plus the prices are reasonable


----------



## 13StepsAhead

Hey Divas  any special plans for the weekend?

I think I may head over to the city and see cirque du soleil


----------



## Ltown

Hey ladies!  its fall for real its supposed to be 50+ here.   I hate the cold, hate it.  

divachyk, school is busy, accounting, in 3weeks i will be doing stats.  Yuck, suck!  but that how it is when you in school take things you won't use. 

Speaking about bags, i only receive green bags, tired of those.  I want to grags some pink for Breast cancer next month.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Zaz  Hi Zaz!  I sure will.  

I know curlyhersheygirl uses it and so does La Colocha.  I've only heard good things about this line.

I wish it would Hurry Up & Get Here Already!


----------



## chebaby

chello everyone
so i co washed today with cj smoothing conditioner and finished it. i have one back up. i then used kckt as a leave in.
so my flat iron is still not here and i got an email from fedex today talking about it wont be delivered until Oct. 4th. i am raging flucking mad. i ordered my flat iron early specifically so i could have it this weekend. they pick this time out of all the times ive ordered from them to go all around the flucking world before bringing me my sh!t.
yea im pissed.
im not gonna flat iron anyway thats not the point though.
instead, since i started working out again, im gonna blow out my hair and then twist my hair to get it out my way for 2 weeks at a time. 
i also feel like i need to train my hair to fall a certain way. my hair always fall with a part down the middle and then when i brush it back it still falls funny.

so im gonna steam with kbb mask and use kbb nectar as a leave in. then im not sure what i should twist with. part of me things kbb cream but the other part says it has glycerin in it and my hair will shink as i sweat and/or frizz out after a while. 
so im thinking kbb butter. but her butter looks like vasiline

other twisting things i have:
qhemet heavy cream
bee mine luscious
oyin shine and define(but this is wet and may make my hair shrink)
oyin whipped pudding


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Evening Divas!

Well, I don't have Pank Like I thought. 

I looked good today (unless there's one in the box I just got)

Anyway, I had 5 Green 2 White 1 Black.

Rubbing in some ButtersNBars "Grow My Hair"


----------



## chebaby

divachyk said:


> @Eisani - I have that color and love it. Did you see the pic I posted of it in the nail thread? Here it goes if not -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Ltown - how is school going?


  that is a beautiful color.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

Hey what about that AV Ginger Root Pomade?  Can that be used to Twist?


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> Evening Divas!
> 
> Well, I don't have Pank Like I thought.
> 
> I looked good today (unless there's one in the box I just got)
> 
> Anyway, I had 5 Green 2 White 1 Black.
> 
> Rubbing in some ButtersNBars "Grow My Hair"


 i have mostly white bags. like 2 blacks and a green or two. dont remember getting apink bag. maybe one but i cant really remember.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Hey what about that AV Ginger Root Pomade? Can that be used to Twist?


 oh yeeeeeaaaaaa. forgot about that. i need to check the texture and see. i did say i was saving it for protective styling lol.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Hey ladies.
Zaz I LOVE the DC and the hair oil;those are staples. The styler was ok and I never tried the butter.


----------



## Ltown

I'm looking for enso replacement although i have some small jars lets they won't last long when the weather gets colder.  My edges have grown back, i'm upload the picture soon to show what happen, uploading pictures too much work for me.  I also worn a puff, smaller but baby is comng back.  


I was on esty and found this butter blend order it today, so i will let you know.  They have several scents but i don't and won't take chance on those.  
http://www.etsy.com/listing/77480697/sevenfold-butter-blend-hair-butter-35-oz


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I Got an Orly last Saturday's (Pedi).  It's a Nice Navy-Blue Color.  

I forget the name?  I love it tho'

I always get OPI (sometimes Essie)so, this will be my 1st experience with an Orly Polish

divachyk Eisani


----------



## Charz

heh heh at the aveyou thread


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Charz said:


> *heh heh at the aveyou thread*


 
Charz

You tore her a New One!  That's for Sure.


----------



## Ltown

I am sure between all of us we have not spend 5k with 1 hair company and we are Queen PJs

Aveyou and the groupons have been a great deal for pjs and others even me, you can't beat the deal.  Others need to clean their warehouses and have deals too

I wish they have deals like that on clothes


----------



## divachyk

IDareT'sHair - I like Orly, OPI and Essie. I think Orly holds up just as good as OPI. Let me know what you think.


----------



## Eisani

I'm mad I missed the conclusion of that thread. I wanted to see...

I am being lazy tonight. It's cold and rainy and I don't feel like being bothered. I oiled my ol' rebellious hair and tied it up.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

So, the AveYou Thread musta' went Poof???.......


----------



## Brownie518

Eisani said:


> Hey yall. Just finished my late night polish lol. I love Orly Royal Navy
> 
> $5k? Say word?




Perfect gif. That's just what I did when I read the first post. 

divachyk - I live in New York. It just started pouring here again, too. 
Someone from FEMA came here today, asking questions about the Irene situation. Making sure we had registered our damage and whatnot.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> Brownie518
> 
> So, the AveYou Thread musta' went Poof???.......



Guess so.  Sorry I missed it

Ltown - That butter you ordered from Bask sounds . I've looked at that seller quite a few times. I can't wait to hear your review.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518  You just took my Post!

I was gone tell Ltown that b.a.s.k. Sounds Soo Good!  I can't wait to hear about that butter. 

There are 'several' b.a.s.k. products I had my Eye On!


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> Brownie518  You just took my Post!
> 
> I was gone tell Ltown that b.a.s.k. Sounds Soo Good!  I can't wait to hear about that butter.
> 
> There are 'several' b.a.s.k. products I had my Eye On!



Me, too. I 'favorited' a few to remind me...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> Me, too.* I 'favorited' a few to remind me...*


 
Brownie518  Me Too!

I want that Tapicoa Stuff, the Java Stuff, the Seven, and the Cacao Masque.

Got them memorized.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> Brownie518  Me Too!
> 
> I want that Tapicoa Stuff, the Java Stuff, the Seven, and the Cacao Masque.
> 
> Got them memorized.





Yeah, it all looks good!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518  I'm tearin' up that ButtersnBars "Grow My Hair" I might hafta' get some BF.

And maybe 1 of those Masques we like.  That Pink Clay Stuff.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> Brownie518  I'm tearin' up that ButtersnBars "Grow My Hair" I might hafta' get some BF.
> 
> And maybe 1 of those Masques we like.  That Pink Clay Stuff.



Yeah, I have one of those masques left so I'll definitely need some by BF. Dang, BF sure is far, far away...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518  Are you Doin' Your Hair tomorrow?  Well...Today?


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> Brownie518  Are you Doin' Your Hair tomorrow?  Well...Today?




Yeah, I'll be doing it late tonight. This morning, I have to get my mother to the airport. I think her flight leaves at 6.30am. erplexed After that, I'm going grocery shopping and then to the movies. I'll be ripping and running most of the day. I'mma try and slide by Sally's while I'm out...


----------



## Ltown

IDareT'sHair said:


> Brownie518  You just took my Post!
> 
> I was gone tell Ltown that b.a.s.k. Sounds Soo Good!  I can't wait to hear about that butter.
> 
> There are 'several' b.a.s.k. products I had my Eye On!





Brownie518 said:


> Guess so.  Sorry I missed it
> 
> Ltown - That butter you ordered from Bask sounds . I've looked at that seller quite a few times. I can't wait to hear your review.





IDareT'sHair, Brownie518, i can't wait either can you believe it this is my first product find.  The seller email me immediately and i got my shipping notice same day.


----------



## Ese88

I took my hair out of braids yesterday night and washed and deep conditioned today. I'm now airdrying in eight plaits. I wonder what I'll do to style my hair


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Hey ladies just doing housework and my hair today. I still haven't found anything to buy yet


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Hey D's!

Sitting here with Indigo.  Used Up an 8 ounce Claudie DC'er and will use up a 16 ounce of Enso Cacao Deep Recovery Treatment.  

Will mix that last corner of Enso with KBB and Steam.


----------



## 13StepsAhead

hey divas nothing much going with my hair today. Tomorrow will be wash day.


----------



## divachyk

Hey all! Hope you're having a great weekend! 

My weekend got kicked off with car repairs - some expected, some unexpected. $1500 later. *sigh*


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Under the Steamer with my last Corner of Enso Cacao Deep Recovery Treatment Balm and KBB Hair Masque.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

I used up a CJ smoothing lotion and yall know I have backups 

I also was trying to use up JC curling cream and decided to use substantially less than I did in the past after the honey butta incident last week and my twist are so fluffy and soft that it's back on my repurchase list. I guess you have to be light handed when using some stylers, lesson learnt.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl 13StepsAhead

I need to a Quick Inventory of my CJ. I know I have:

2 Smoothing Conditioners
2 Honey Butter
2 Theories
4 *maybe* Repair Me
4 *maybe* Argan & Olive
2 Intensive Reconstructor
3 or 4 Deep Fix
5 or 6 Moisture Rehab
4 Daily Fix


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl 13StepsAhead
> 
> I need to a Quick Inventory of my CJ. I know I have:
> 
> 2 Smoothing Conditioners
> 2 Honey Butter
> 2 Theories
> 4 *maybe* Repair Me
> 4 *maybe* Argan & Olive
> 2 Intensive Reconstructor
> 3 or 4 Deep Fix
> 5 or 6 Moisture Rehab
> 4 Daily Fix



IDareT'sHair Nice list. I wasn't gonna repurchase the repair me but I realized that I needed to use a rinse out that contained a bit of protein to get the maximum benefit from it as a DC.
I also want to purchase the strengthening conditioner.


----------



## chebaby

Chello my little hair loves
Today my flat iron came. Bout time. Ave you must have heard me cussing them out under my breath lmao. I'm still going to sephora to look at the GHD. Good thing with sephora is I can take it back if I don't like it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby  Chello Che!  Me & Brownie was up real late last night (after I woke up)  I was surprised you weren't on.

Glad your Flat Iron came.  I haven't checked my Mail.  I wanted something, but the Spurrrrt left my Fangers.

I had some ButtersnBars in a Cart, but changed my mind.  I have some other stuff I can use.

_*still holding savemo*_


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby  (And Others) 

How were/are you using "Repair Me"?  I was gone use it under Dryer and then Steam with a Moisturizing DC'er.

Just wondering.  Seems like errbody using it different.  By looking at curlyhersheygirl post.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Okay So Today I used up:

Claudie 1 or 2 Back Ups
Jessicurl Too Shea! (have a teeny tiny corner left) No Back Ups
Enso Cacao 1 or 2 Back Ups
ButtersnBars Grow My Hair (have a teeny tiny corner left) No Back Ups


----------



## chebaby

T, I saw y'all up late last night but it was after y'all already went back to sleep lol. I was like what the heck was T doing up lol.

I usually co wash with repair me. It's good at detangling. I want to steam with the last little bit I have but for me it won't be a repurchase.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@chebaby I woke Skrait Up And Remembered I hadn't Started: "What Are Your Hair Plans" Thread

Then I noticed Brownie was on so we started chattin' it up! 

I was like: It's after 2 -- that's Prime Chebaby Time! Where She At?

I thought you Cowashed with Repair Me. 

I think I'll use it as a Reconstructor/Protein RX (under dryer no plastic cap) Steam with Moisture.

See how I like it, I can always change it. I was definitely gone Cowash with the Strengthening Conditioner.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> @IDareT'sHair Nice list. I wasn't gonna repurchase the repair me but I realized that I needed to use a rinse out that contained a bit of protein to get the maximum benefit from it as a DC.
> *I also want to purchase the strengthening conditioner*.


 
curlyhersheygirl

I forgot I have 2 Stengthening Conditioners too!  

Lawd...I'm a Junkie-Head.

_*maybe aveyou will have another groupon this week*_.....


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> curlyhersheygirl
> 
> I forgot I have 2 Stengthening Conditioners too!
> 
> Lawd...I'm a Junkie-Head.
> 
> _**maybe aveyou will have another groupon this week**_.....



IDareT'sHair They're working on something apparently so if I hear anything I'll post it


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> @IDareT'sHair *They're working on something apparently so if I hear anything I'll post it*


 
@curlyhersheygirl

Curly!  Girl.....You Got the Hook Up!.....:notworthy

Good Lookin' Out! _*you rock*_


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair My sis follows them on twitter and they mentioned that they have something special instore once they hit 1000 followers; we're hoping for a flash sale


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl

WOW!  I hope So!

I'm still 'barely' holdin' on to my SaveMo's.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> curlyhersheygirl
> 
> WOW!  I hope So!
> 
> *I'm still 'barely' holdin' on to my SaveMo's*.



IDareT'sHair Me too


----------



## IDareT'sHair

If they do decide to do that Flash Sale 'mess' they bet NOT do it while I'm at work.erplexed


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

I just checked they only have 641 followers


----------



## Ltown

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl 13StepsAhead
> 
> I need to a Quick Inventory of my CJ. I know I have:
> 
> 2 Smoothing Conditioners
> 2 Honey Butter
> 2 Theories
> 4 *maybe* Repair Me
> 4 *maybe* Argan & Olive
> 2 Intensive Reconstructor
> 3 or 4 Deep Fix
> 5 or 6 Moisture Rehab
> 4 Daily Fix





IDareT'sHair, that is a lot of CJ, and the price was right  what is the texture of the honey butter?  The ingred look good.


----------



## divachyk

Ladies, the End All site is up. I went conservative and got one of each right now until I see how it smells and if I like it. Make sure you grab your stash if you're interested.


----------



## divachyk

My aveyou came today. My CJ Rehab was all banged and dented up. It wasn't leaking but I think it was well on its way. I _nicely_ emailed them and man o' man they were quick to respond. 

They responded by saying:
Dear *********

Thank you for visiting and contacting AVEYOU, Your Unique Beauty Boutique.
We are extremely sorry that you received an item in this condition
(damaged/dented).  We know how disappointing this can be and this is never
how we would ever want any of our loyal online or in-store shoppers to ever
feel.  We will be filing a claim with the manufacturer and our shipping
provider first thing as all items come directly from them and are never used
or tampered with prior to shipment.  A re-shipment will also be rushed out
first thing at no additional charges via USPS services.  We will also be
issuing you a UPS return label to send this item back to our facility with.
The items must be returned back to avoid any additional charges made onto
your account.  Thank you for your patience and understanding during this
rare and unusual shipping situation with our company.

I think this was so cool of them AND they indicated they do not tamper with the product (ahem, hint hint).


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ltown  Not Sure.  I haven't opened the Jar.  Someone else might be able to help you.

Like: curlyhersheygirl Brownie518 mkd chebaby 13StepsAhead Zaz Charz


----------



## IDareT'sHair

divachyk  Thanks for the Update!

I got my EndAll On!


----------



## divachyk

Me too, T. What did you buy??

Eisani - is this product worth buying multiples in the event she sells out and/or discontinues business again. How did you use it?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

divachyk  I got 2 EndAll's and 1 Samadhi Oil.  I knew I'd break my No-Buy on Oil for these Products.

I should have gotten more of the Samadhi (especially since it's only 2 ounces).  

I may place another order in a few days for the reason(s) you mentioned.


----------



## Brownie518

Hey, ya'll. I got 2 of the 8 oz EndAll.


----------



## Brownie518

Ltown said:


> IDareT'sHair, that is a lot of CJ, and the price was right  what is the texture of the honey butter?  The ingred look good.



Ltown

I would say the Butta is kinda thick, like a conditioner.  But I think it goes on real nice. It's very rich so you only need a small amount.


----------



## Ltown

Brownie518 said:


> Ltown
> 
> I would say the Butta is kinda thick, like a conditioner.  But I think it goes on real nice. It's very rich so you only need a small amount.



Brownie518, cool i need a little thicker butter. I will put this on my wish list for the next groupons.


----------



## Seamonster

divachyk I got my end all


----------



## robot.

The EndAll is back? Can I have a link?


----------



## hannan

SUUUUUUUUP, ladies?!  

Planning on henna'ing tomorrow and deep conditioning with cj rehab.  Then maybe just putting it up in 2 braids again with my second bottle of pura body sapote lotion and hairveda green tea butter. 

robot. Here's the link: www.hairtoheaven.webs.com. The products are on the right. 

I think I'll hold off on the EndAll until the end of the month or until folks get their orders.  I can't wait to hear what you guys think of it...again.


----------



## Brownie518

I'm up right now, doing my hair. 

So, I went into my stash and pulled out things that were almost finished. Here's what I have used up:

BFH Pistachio cond
BFH Shea Mango Deep Tea mask
Giovanni Xtreme Protein infusion
BFH Tapestry leave in


----------



## natura87

Hello ladies. I finished a Shea Moisture Purification Masque. I like it but I've got enough of everything else so that I dont need to get any anytime soon. My Tres Natz is almost gone. One more use left. 

I bought 2 KGY thingy's from Aveyou. My second order came but not the first. That is weird. Gonna have to look into that.


----------



## mkd

Morning ladies.  I hope everyone is well.  I am about to go check out the end all site.  I am not sure how I would use it in my current reg but maybe I can use it on dd.


----------



## Ltown

Good Morning ladies!

I'm doing my hair as usual on Sunday: today is a poo day did that with garlic, then dc with AOWH had little left, mix hone and shescenti fortifying mask, then use up shescenti marshmallow cream, won't repurchase and hv vatika. I will use up hv vatika this week, will repurchase for spring/summer. 

I have so much oil, I'm going to wait on endall sale

I'm going to buy a bigger storage unit or shelve for all my products so I'll have a better visable inventory. 

I'm waiting on some butters but those will be for hair and skin. 

So who is still on no-buy


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Morning Ladies.......

Ltown early on I said I'd use my 1 _"Pass"_ for EndAll.  So, I did.  I don't know how 'tight' I am on the No-Buy, but I've spent 'less' so far (if that counts for anything).

The Samadhi Oils are only 2 ounces.  I wish I woulda' gotten 2 instead of 1.  I may place another small order later on.

mkd  The EndAll might work nicely on the Baby.

Right now I'm using Njoi's Ayvuredic Butter.  Will finish this up early this week.  Will pull out Hairitage Hydrations next.


----------



## divachyk

Ladies! Hope you're have a blessed day thus far.

I will be shampooing in just a bit. Will clarify with Qunatum Clarifying, protein treat with SSI Okra and DC with??? Maybe Jasmine's to finish it off. We'll see.

I recall from last winter how much I dreaded getting in and out of the shower. I can feel that feeling starting to creep up in my spirit now that it has cooled off.


----------



## divachyk

Aveyou has shipped out my replacement CJ Curl Rehab. During our email exchange, I asked if they had any pink bags and they said no but thanked me for the suggestion. Just a fyi to all those wishing for that _pank _bag.


----------



## chebaby

hello ladies
yesterday i purchased a ghd flat iron from sephora. i triede it on one section of my moms hair and tried the fhi on another section. the ghd wins hands down. one pass got my moms thick hair straight. i had to go over with fhi several times. also last night i was excited to use it so i flat ironed a section of my hair in the back. no heat protectant and the hair wasnt even stretched. one pass and my hair was super silky and straight. i dont know how hot it gets but it doesnt get hot enough to do a BKT so it doesnt get THAT hot.
so today i decided to flat iron my whole head. in preparation i shampooed with carols daughter then did a quick aphogee 2 step/ this time i only left it in less than 10 minutes. i just wanted to make sure the top of my hair which is already a loose texture was strong. now im under the steamer with cj curl rehab for 15 minutes. 
after this i will detangle with honey hemp, use kbb super silky as a leave in and braid my hair in 6 braids to air dry. once dry i will add my heat protectant and flat iron with only one pass.

next sunday when i wash it out i will pre poo dry hair with a mix of ORS mayo, evoo, wheat germ oil and an egg for an hour. then shampoo and steam with kbb mask. then ill probably wear braids or twists to give my hair a rest for another week.


----------



## divachyk

Welp, today's wash day is an epic fail. My hair is so tangled. Partly my fault because I haven't done much with it because of the recent work demands. Work should be resuming normal this week so my hair will receive some well overdue TLC. I will DC today and again Wed...2x weekly is so not like me but po' hair sho' needs it!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Afternoon Diva-D's!

Hope everyone is having a Great Sunday.  I need to pull my Regi out for Tuesday.  I wrote my Regi out for the entire Month of October.

I may change some products but the general regi will remain the same.  Using Njoi's Ayurvedic Hair Butter and Massaging w/Tiiva Oil on Scalp.

Think I will do a Komaza Stengthening Protein Treatment on Tuesday.  May Steam with Jasmine's A&S in Cherry Pineapple (it's open).


----------



## Eisani

divachyk said:


> Me too, T. What did you buy??
> 
> Eisani - is this product worth buying multiples in the event she sells out and/or discontinues business again. How did you use it?



Lawd, miss a day, miss errthang! Lemme get to the website. divachyk from my experience I would say it's worth it to buy multiples. I certainly plan on it.


----------



## Ltown

Hey ladies got a product alert question, I took a jasmine avocado silk out the refrigerator and dd use it, made her itch and its a little more browner than the previous jar she used(white).  You think storing in refrigerator bad? I'm trash that one but have several more Jasmine.


----------



## SimJam

IDareT'sHair said:


> Afternoon Diva-D's!
> 
> Hope everyone is having a Great Sunday. I need to pull my Regi out for Tuesday. *I wrote my Regi out for the entire Month of October*.


 
wow so did I - in excel


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ltown

I don't store my Jasmine in the Fridge.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

SimJam

Lemme pull mine out.


----------



## natura87

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl 13StepsAhead
> 
> I need to a Quick Inventory of my CJ. I know I have:
> 
> 2 Smoothing Conditioners
> 2 Honey Butter
> 2 Theories
> 4 *maybe* Repair Me
> 4 *maybe* Argan & Olive
> 2 Intensive Reconstructor
> 3 or 4 Deep Fix
> 5 or 6 Moisture Rehab
> 4 Daily Fix





Hey!! That sounds ahhhmazing!!
I've got my Beauticurls and Daily Fix, still waitin on my Smoothing Lotion.


----------



## SimJam

@IDareT'sHair Im going back way old school when I just started my hair journey and was on point with my reggie.

was looking though my fotki over the weekend and realized that when I had my reggie written out (I had a cal*e*ndar in the bathroom) I stuck to it and also used up my products LOL

plus Ive totally missed my goal of APL this year so I gotta stop playin around and get some hurr growing !!!!!!!!

Any hoooo, Im off to pick up my meals for tomorrow. Im doing a restorative macrobiotic diet for the next 2 weeks. No meat (I think some fish) low fat, high fibre ... should be interetsing


----------



## Ltown

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Ltown
> 
> I don't store my Jasmine in the Fridge.


@IDareT'sHair, I usually only have one conditioner at a time and that is the only one I have the most of darn it let me go check the others.

Ok, check all others are fine (white) the other one must have been old. Can you tell I haven't use it that often since my disaster but I need to use those, 4 quick!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

natura87 Thanks for your review on the SM Purification Masque.


----------



## Brownie518

Ltown said:


> Good Morning ladies!
> 
> 
> 
> *So who is still on no-buy*



Ltown

I am!  In the beginning, I said I would definitely be buying EndAll and Claudie's when she reopens. I ordered my EndAll already.  
I almost caved the other day but I resisted.


----------



## Brownie518

I am buggin' at ya'll writing out a reggie for a whole month! When my hair had some issues, I used to write mine up for the week, but thats as far as I got. I should try that.


----------



## 13StepsAhead

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl @13StepsAhead
> 
> I need to a Quick Inventory of my CJ. I know I have:
> 
> 2 Smoothing Conditioners
> 2 Honey Butter
> 2 Theories
> 4 *maybe* Repair Me
> 4 *maybe* Argan & Olive
> 2 Intensive Reconstructor
> 3 or 4 Deep Fix
> 5 or 6 Moisture Rehab
> 4 Daily Fix


 

Pretty good list IDareT'sHair

I've been busy all weekend so now I have to play catch-up


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Hey Divas!

I'm here waiting on a Service Call.  What's Up?

Massaged in some Tiiva Growth Oil

Hope everyone has a Blessed Day today!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

13StepsAhead

Hey 13!  So, what else (Hair Products) do you need to order for your Big Move?


----------



## 13StepsAhead

IDareT'sHair said:


> @13StepsAhead
> 
> Hey 13! So, what else (Hair Products) do you need to order for your Big Move?


 
IDareT'sHair I definietely need a shower filter, but I will get that when I move.I'm not too sure if I "need" any more hair products before I leave. I really need to get me a couple of wigs.


----------



## 13StepsAhead

For some reason I want to try miss Jessies Super sweet back, so I may get some if she has BOGO for BF


----------



## IDareT'sHair

13StepsAhead said:


> @IDareT'sHair I definietely need a shower filter, but I will get that when I move.I'm not too sure if I "need" any more hair products before I leave. I really need to get me a couple of wigs.


 
13StepsAhead

Make sure you get everything you need.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Last Day for Curlmart's 20%

FALL20


----------



## 13StepsAhead

IDareT'sHair said:


> @13StepsAhead
> 
> Make sure you get everything you need.


 
you're right IDareT'sHair. Hopefully I can stay up on the latest sales so I can have a nice little stash waiting for me when I come back.


----------



## 13StepsAhead

Now that I think of IDareT'sHair I need to make a list of everything I may want to buy and could potentially need. I'll come back and post once I'm done.


----------



## bronzebomb

Has anyone ever purchased directly from Uncle Funky's Daughter?  I've been waiting all year long for a discount.  It appears as if their products NEVER have a sale.  I think this is the only line that I'm itching to try.

I may get some Curl Junkie Curls in a Bottle or Curl Queen.  2012, I'm going to try something different for my hair.  I'm a little sick of twists and braids.  When I was relaxed, I wore my hair out.  I'm ready to see my hair.


----------



## divachyk

Ltown said:


> Hey ladies got a product alert question, I took a jasmine avocado silk out the refrigerator and dd use it, made her itch and its a little more browner than the previous jar she used(white). You think storing in refrigerator bad? I'm trash that one but have several more Jasmine.


 


IDareT'sHair said:


> @Ltown
> 
> I don't store my Jasmine in the Fridge.


 
Ltown and IDareT'sHair - I store mine in the frdige and it hasn't discolored. I actually thought the fridge helps natural prodcucts preserve.


----------



## chebaby

hey ladies
i have a big arse headache right now. and im sooooooo sleepy.
any who, im bored with my straight hair already. its blase and boring. but i am full bsl. for some reason a few months ago i thought i was longer but i realize im right on scheduel. and with all the shedding i was doing a while ago my hair is still super thick. 
but im ready to go back to my curly hair. tonight im gonna trim a half inch and ill probably wash on wednesday.


----------



## 13StepsAhead

Curlsofjoy.com 20% off using code fall plus free shipping over $50 (applies to order before discount)

They have Kbb, db, curls and some other thangs. I broke down and got to Kbb luscious locks 


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Ltown

I got my order already from b.a.s.k (beauty assortment for the sunkissed) www.baskbeauty.com.  

The sevenfold butter blend looks thick like enso definately what i like.  She added gift of mango seed and coconut butter smells good.


----------



## 13StepsAhead

I really want to try the b.a.s.k Cacao DC


----------



## IDareT'sHair

divachyk said:


> @Ltown and @IDareT'sHair - I store mine in the frdige and it hasn't discolored.* I actually thought the fridge helps natural prodcucts preserve.*


 
I don't put Jasmine in the Fridge cause it's primarily a 'base' with scented Oils.  Other things I'm not so sure of, I do.



chebaby said:


> *any who, im bored with my straight hair already. its blase and boring. im bsl but i thought a little longer, but im right on schedule and my hair is still super thick. *
> *but im ready to go back to my curly hair. tonight im gonna trim a half inch and ill probably wash on wednesday.*


 
chebaby Congrats of making BSL.  Very proud of You!



13StepsAhead said:


> *Curlsofjoy.com 20% off using code fall plus free shipping over $50 (applies to order before discount)*
> 
> *They have Kbb, db, curls and some other thangs. I broke down and got to Kbb luscious locks *Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


 
13StepsAhead Thanks Imma go look at this Site.



Ltown said:


> *I got my order already from b.a.s.k (beauty assortment for the sunkissed) **www.baskbeauty.com**. *
> 
> *The sevenfold butter blend looks thick like enso definately what i like. She added gift of mango seed and coconut butter smells good*.


 
Ltown  WOW!  That was fast!  I wanna order from there so bad.  I wish they had a Discount.  But the Shipping off-sets that because it's $5.00 regardless.  And I like that  Let me know what you think of the Butter.

That was nice too.  (to add a 'gift')



13StepsAhead said:


> *I really want to try the b.a.s.k Cacao DC*


 
13StepsAhead  I wanna try all that Stuff.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ltown Brownie518  I mailed you both small packages

mkd Imma pm you.


----------



## chebaby

thanx T.
im off to look at that site too lol.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Hey Ladies.........I finished up my Njoi Butter. 

Moved on to nbdcosmetics "Insatisible Hair Balm" I hope I can use it with no problems.  It's like a 2 ounce Jar and a cross between a Butter & a Pomade.

I had something else by them that tore my scalp up. *crosses fingers* I've used it in the past with no problems but became 'leery' after that one Mishap with one of their butters.


----------



## mkd

Hey everybody.  That bask stuff looks amazing!  I can't wait to hear your review Ltown.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Hey all. I'm waiting on reviews for the end all and that B.A.S.K butter Ltown got then I'll place my order.

chebaby Congrats on your hair goal


----------



## IDareT'sHair

13StepsAhead  Did you make your List yet?.....

curlyhersheygirl  That's smart Curly! (to wait on reviews) I can't wait to get my EndAll.  

I already know I wanna place another order.

OT:  I have 2 AveYou Boxes and another unopened box.  I should open them.  I feel like opening a Package.

chebaby  What did you find to Buy?  I feel like buying something.


----------



## 13StepsAhead

IDareT'sHair said:


> 13StepsAhead  Did you make your List yet?.....
> 
> curlyhersheygirl  That's smart Curly! (to wait on reviews) I can't wait to get my EndAll.
> 
> I already know I wanna place another order.
> 
> OT:  I have 2 AveYou Boxes and another unopened box.  I should open them.  I feel like opening a Package.
> 
> chebaby  What did you find to Buy?  I feel like buying something.



IDareT'sHair I did, but I left it on my desk at work 

If I can remember I had products from the following lines:
- original moxie
- Kbb (check)
- b.a.s.k
- some more CJ
-  miss jessies
- Darcy's
There are probably more...

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## 13StepsAhead

13StepsAhead said:


> IDareT'sHair I did, but I left it on my desk at work
> 
> If I can remember I had products from the following lines:
> - original moxie
> - Kbb (check)
> - b.a.s.k
> - some more CJ
> -  miss jessies
> - Darcy's
> There are probably more...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



Oh yea some end all


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## chebaby

T, i havent found anything on that site. i should have purchased that AO blue green algea mask from curl mart when they were having that 20% off sale.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

13StepsAhead

Have you tried "Original Moxie" before?  

I haven't heard that many Great Reviews?erplexed

What have you tried & what did you like?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *T, i havent found anything on that site. i should have purchased that AO blue green algea mask from curl mart when they were having that 20% off sale*.


 
@chebaby Me. Either

I was thinking about ordering a 16 ounce Bottle of GPB from vitaglo. But I need to use up some other stuff first.

You should check their price on the Blue Green Algae.

You know vitaglo has AO real cheap and they have a flat rate shipping of $4.95


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby Me. Either
> 
> I was thinking about ordering a 16 ounce Bottle of GPB from vitaglo. But I need to use up some other stuff first.
> 
> You should check their price on the Blue Green Algae.
> 
> You know vitaglo has AO real cheap and they have a flat rate shipping of $4.95


 oh ok let me go take a look. i could use another bottle of the GPB but i really need that mask.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

They have that Blue Algae for $8.00 & some change and the 16 ounce of GPB for $11.05!

That's a great price.  I should get some.


----------



## Ltown

Hey ladies,  bask is so my replacement for enso.  The texture is creamy but not souffle like shea mositure, not like clauide end 1.  Its buttery, light oil to give shine too.

Sevenfoldrganic palm oil, jojoba oil, sevenfold blend (tucuma, shea, mango, cupuacu, kolum,cocoa,llipe), vit e

Its small 3.5oz for $12 is not much but the quality of butters used exceeds the price.  It definately worth it but not for daily use too costly.  I probably use this jar in 2 weeks, my hair drinks it.  I also got java bean & honey hair balmalm kernel oil,castor seed oil, coffee bean butter, coconut oil, macadamia nut oil, coco butter, soy wax, beeswax, honey, lecitin, vit e, fragance oil.  smell like coffee for real, kind of like hv burnt stuuf(can't remember name.  Less waxy, probably good for shine, moisture.  

mkd, since she in macon, georgia maybe its local or cheaper.  IdareT'Hair, the shipping is reasonable, i try to think wise on shipping cost because prority box is $5.45 approx.  

Ok, back to accounting!


----------



## Eisani

Zoya polish bogo free BOGO4


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> They have that Blue Algae for $8.00 & some change and the 16 ounce of GPB for $11.05!
> 
> That's a great price. I should get some.


 whats the shipping time like? how long does it usually take for you to get your items?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *whats the shipping time like? how long does it usually take for you to get your items?*


 
chebaby  It's really fast!  About a week.

Ltown  I want all that b.a.s.k. stuff!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

What Ya'll doin'?

chebaby
Ltown

And whoever else is onnnnnnn???????


----------



## 13StepsAhead

IDareT'sHair said:


> 13StepsAhead
> 
> Have you tried "Original Moxie" before?
> 
> I haven't heard that many Great Reviews?erplexed
> 
> What have you tried & what did you like?



IDareT'sHair I haven't tried them before but I did see some YT reviews and I would like to try the hair bling, but it's kind pricey.


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## IDareT'sHair

13StepsAhead

Keep me posted on this product line 13!


----------



## 13StepsAhead

IDareT'sHair said:


> 13StepsAhead
> 
> Keep me posted on this product line 13!



If they have a decent sale for BF then I will get it if not I will pass. Either way I'll definitely keep you posted.


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## chebaby

im here. as watching youtube videos.
decided to do my trim tonight and wash my hair tonight too. i dont even know why i flat ironed my hair anyway besides being curious. so tonight on dry hair im gonna deep condition for 20-30 minutes with AO GPB mixed with evoo and wheat germ oil. im gonna wear my hat cap with it while i exercise. then ill clarify to get the cones out with cd rosemary mint shampoo and then condition with kbb hair mask.
if my hair feels too soft like it did after the last time i flat ironed i will do another aphogee 2 step. i think thats where i messed up last time is i felt my hair was too soft and i still didn do the treatment.
then ill style in my two braids.

i know im doing sooooooo much manipulation with my hair but i just cant walk around with my hair straight like this lol. i dont feel right and i just have it pulled back in a pony tail what a waste.
i think i can honestly say that if i ever straighten my hait again it wont be until december of next year when i do my next trim.


----------



## Brownie518

Hey, ya'll!! What's good in U1B1?

I see that no buy is out the door, huh?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@chebaby That AO GPB on Dry hair with the Ceramide mix sounds really good!

I can't wait to do mine tomorrow. Imma use:

Enso Sea Buckthorn & Horesetail Conditioner OR....the HV Go Green I found in the back of the Fridge.

Do a Quick Komaza Protein Strengthener Treatment under Dryer Steam with either Jasmine A&S or KBB *prolly KBB*

I should do a Hot under my Wig tomorrow with EVOO or Black Cumin Seed Oil.

We'll see. I don't know what the Temp is suppose to be.erplexed


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 

Nah...the "No Buy" is the NEW "Buy Less"

I did break down & buy WEN Pumpkin

_*shudda' kept my b-hind outta that thread*_


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby That AO GPB on Dry hair with the Ceramide mix sounds really good!
> 
> I can't wait to do mine tomorrow. Imma use:
> 
> Enso Sea Buckthorn & Horesetail Conditioner OR....the HV Go Green I found in the back of the Fridge.
> 
> Do a Quick Komaza Protein Strengthener Treatment under Dryer Steam with either Jasmine A&S or KBB *prolly KBB*
> 
> I should do a Hot under my Wig tomorrow with EVOO or Black Cumin Seed Oil.
> 
> We'll see. I don't know what the Temp is suppose to be.erplexed


 your reggi sounds good i wish i could have used that HV green before it went bad.
at the rate im going ill be out of my aphogee this week so then ill move on to the komaza protein.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@chebaby 

I did a Swap with Curly for another Komaza Protein Rx (which was good because I can't see myself ordering 1 thing), so that swap was right on time.

I'll use up this bottle I have and save the new one for later. I have alot of Protein Rx's. 

Can't wait to try Claudie's Complete Protein. (It's a spritz like the Komaza).

I still haven't tried my SSI Fortifying (new formulation)


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518 Have you used up anything?

@chebaby Did you get your AO from Vitaglo?

I should use up that corner of Jessicurl and maybe the Komaza. 

 I might have enough Komaza for maybe 2 more.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> I did a Swap with Curly for another Komaza Protein Rx (which was good because I can't see myself ordering 1 thing), so that swap was right on time.
> 
> I'll use up this bottle I have and save the new one for later. I have alot of Protein Rx's.
> 
> Can't wait to try Claudie's Complete Protein. (It's a spritz like the Komaza).
> 
> I still haven't tried my SSI Fortifying (new formulation)


 i dont have as many proteins as i used to. protein is a big part of my hair fix. i have the dudleys protein but it kinda sucks. cj repair me is almost gone and i dont think its worth it.
when claudie opens her site i will get that protein i always get from her. thats and aphogee and GPB will be my only protein staples.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518 Have you used up anything?
> 
> @chebaby Did you get your AO from Vitaglo?
> 
> I should use up that corner of Jessicurl and maybe the Komaza.
> 
> I might have enough Komaza for maybe 2 more.


 no i havent gotten it yet but i think i will. if i order it now and it gets here by saturday i can do a really nice treatment with it


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> Nah...the "No Buy" is the NEW "Buy Less"
> 
> I did break down & buy WEN Pumpkin
> 
> _*shudda' kept my b-hind outta that thread*_



 The New Buy Less, huh?? Alrighty, then!!! 

Oh, I meant to tell you that I like Claudie's new protein!  I used it again this week and my hair feels nice and strong.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

I have both Claudie Protein's.  The Cream one and now the Spritz one.  And she has a Fortifying Conditioner and also a Reconstructor. *have them but haven't tried either*

I have the Dudley Rebuilder and Dudley Creme Protein

Cathy Howse, SSI, HV Methi Set, Jasmine Rebuilder, Nexxus Emergencee & Keraphix, Marie Dean, Camille Rose Seaweed & Algae, SSI etc......


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> I have both Claudie Protein's. The Cream one and now the Spritz one. And she has a Fortifying Conditioner and also a Reconstructor. *have them but haven't tried either*
> 
> I have the Dudley Rebuilder and Dudley Creme Protein
> 
> Cathy Howse, SSI, HV Methi Set, Jasmine Rebuilder, Nexxus Emergencee & Keraphix, Marie Dean, Camille Rose Seaweed & Algae, SSI etc......


 you have a lot of protein
im off to look at vitaglo again.
once i finish everything in my shower(repair me, honey hemp, dudleys and jasmines hibiscus) i will pull out my giovanni sas conditioner havent used that in a long while.
im so tempted to purchase some trader joes nourish spa.


----------



## Brownie518

Now ya'll have me thinking. What protein do I have...

Claudie's Protein cond.
Claudie's Complete Protein (spray)
Dumb Blonde Recon
Redken CAT
HV Methi Setiva Step 1
Motions CPR
SSI Okra
HTN Protein cond


----------



## chebaby

Brownie518 said:


> Now ya'll have me thinking. What protein do I have...
> 
> Claudie's Protein cond.
> Claudie's Complete Protein (spray)
> Dumb Blonde Recon
> Redken CAT
> *HV Methi Setiva Step 1*
> Motions CPR
> SSI Okra
> HTN Protein cond


 i still want to try this. i may place an order for that and the cocasta. cause i dont want to order just one thing.
speaking of HV i think im gonna go back to moisturizing with the whipped ends.


----------



## Eisani

Every time I see Vitaglo, I read vitiligo. IDareT'sHair make sure you let us know your experience with the WEN Pumpkin. I am very curious! Good to see folks picking up the b.a.s.k. stuff.


----------



## Seamonster

chebaby congrats on bsl


----------



## chebaby

Seamonster said:


> @chebaby congrats on bsl


 thank you.


----------



## Brownie518

chebaby 

Go 'head, girl!! BSL!!


----------



## chebaby

Brownie518 said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Go 'head, girl!! BSL!!


 thanx brownie


----------



## divachyk

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> Nah...the "No Buy" is the NEW "Buy Less"
> 
> I did break down & buy WEN Pumpkin
> 
> _*shudda' kept my b-hind outta that thread*_





Eisani said:


> Every time I see Vitaglo, I read vitiligo. @IDareT'sHair make sure you let us know your experience with the WEN Pumpkin. I am very curious! Good to see folks picking up the b.a.s.k. stuff.



IDareT'sHair - I'm interested in pumpkin also. Built a cart but didn't hit pay now. When will they stop selling this item? As I understand it, it's seasonal, right?


----------



## Ltown

IDareT'sHair, i stay logged in but not on, i was doing homework.  I mailed your package too.  

i ordered some butters so i maybe mixing my own, too keep cost down and keep up with the cold weather.  Its getting cold already, which is not usual for us, i know T, it is up there my Mom said she had the heater on already.  

I was talking to Mom about hair color, she is 69 and refuse to go gray. I told her i will about 55, that lady had the nerve to say go head, i'm never going gray as long as they make dye    you will be alone.  Now you know i can't go gray before my mother


----------



## Ltown

chebaby said:


> i dont have as many proteins as i used to. protein is a big part of my hair fix. i have the dudleys protein but it kinda sucks. cj repair me is almost gone and i dont think its worth it.
> when claudie opens her site i will get that protein i always get from her. thats and aphogee and GPB will be my only protein staples.



chebaby, go girl congrats bsl!  Almost all my conditioners have protein, like you my hair feeds on it.  I just have different types of protein, usually silk for lighter days, but kertain and wheat in most.

Dumb blonde, claudie spray, chi kertain leavein, shescentit, aphogee, millcreek kertain, sally's protein filler, hydro wheat proteins, saa.


----------



## Dposh167

How are yall buying claudie products when her shop has been closed since aug? Is she still taking orders? Anyone know when she is gonna open again?

sent from Droid incredible II


----------



## divachyk

chebaby CONGRATS!


----------



## chebaby

thnak you Ltown, and divachyk.

hello ladies. how are yall?
last night i covered my hair in GPB while i exercised. i also used that heat cap with the microwave gel packs. then i shampooed with cd rosemary mint shampoo and cd black vanilla shampoo. then i conditioned with kbb mask for ten minutes. even though my curls came right on back the comb slipped right through my hair like it was still straight.
i noticed that with these fancy flat irons it bakes moisture into the hair so that the hair is super soft even after you wash your hair. that happened to me last time and i thought it was heat damage. 
so i have my hair in my two braids with HV whipped cream and i will leave it like this until friday. friday night i will give my self ANOTHER aphogee 2 step treatment. so my hair isnt too soft. 
so i used up 1 AOGPB(no back ups) and a kbb hair mask(1 back up).


----------



## mkd

Just popping in to say hi.  I have been so exhausted and have been lurking and reading.  Hope all is well.


----------



## chebaby

hey mkd


----------



## Brownie518

mkd , chebaby - Hey!!!!!

I'm here at work, sick as a dog. I have a meeting at 9 but my voice is going in and out. I sound awful. And yet, I can't wait to go home and do my hair. I still haven't colored my hair but I'm dying to. I want to go get some highlights!


----------



## chebaby

hey Brownie518
i hope you feel better.
will you post pics when you get your color?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

poochie167 

I haven't ordered from her since she's been closed.  I stocked up before she closed.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Hey Divas!  Getting a Late Start.  Had Dinner after work with Friends.

Did use up Jessicurl Too Shea!  Will order 32 ounce maybe BF.  Pulled my "Go Green" out and cowashed with summa' that too.....

Used up my KBB Hair Masque. For some reason, I always think there is more in that Jar than it really is.  (Maybe cause it's Black).

I do have about 1 more left of the Komaza Protein Strengthener.

Still using up quite a bit.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@divachyk It's on back order now. They posted a link in that one thread where it would be available October 12th. I bought mine offa' ebay because I thought it had Sold Out.  

It's suppose to be on Sale until November something

I ended up getting a better deal than QVC by about a Buck & Some Change.


----------



## mkd

Hey Brownie518, I hope you feel better!  

Hi IDareT'sHair!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

mkd

Hey Diva! 

I took care of that.


----------



## Ltown

Hey ladies, doing homework lurking. 

brownine518, hope you feel better.  

It will be BF before we know it, I don't have a list as usual there is nothing I need of course but butters.  Hope to get more of the groupon, or aveyou that are more worth it.


----------



## divachyk

Hey Ladies - any of you live in Vegas? Dh and I are traveling there next month.


----------



## mkd

IDareT'sHair said:


> mkd
> 
> Hey Diva!
> 
> I took care of that.



Thank you!!! Let me know if you change your mind.


----------



## divachyk

Feel better, B (Brownie518)


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> Hey Divas! Getting a Late Start. Had Dinner after work with Friends.
> 
> Did use up Jessicurl Too Shea! Will order 32 ounce maybe BF. Pulled my "Go Green" out and cowashed with summa' that too.....
> 
> Used up my KBB Hair Masque.* For some reason, I always think there is more in that Jar than it really is. (Maybe cause it's Black).*
> 
> I do have about 1 more left of the Komaza Protein Strengthener.
> 
> Still using up quite a bit.


 me too T. i think its because the jar has a padded(not the right word but you know what i mean) inside. kinda like a invisible platform shoe. like qhemet jars only kbb is black so you cant tell.


----------



## Ltown

Hey I started my first positive vendor thread on BASK that I ordered from.  Ok out of lurk zone back to books. Have a great evening.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *me too T. i think its because the jar has a padded(not the right word but you know what i mean) inside. kinda like a invisible platform shoe. like qhemet jars only kbb is black so you cant tell.*


 
chebaby

Gurl....I Scooped my Hand in there and Hit ROCK BOTTOM...............


----------



## Brownie518

Ltown said:


> Hey ladies, doing homework lurking.
> 
> @brownine518, hope you feel better.
> 
> It will be BF before we know it, I don't have a list as usual there is nothing I need of course but butters.  Hope to get more of the groupon, or aveyou that are more worth it.



I'm doing much better on this No Buy than I thought I would.  I'm not too tempted to buy hair stuff but I did preorder that new Kindle Fire and I got some jewelry and I want some new bags, too. 

Anyway, I'm trying to decide what to use next wash day.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> Used up my KBB Hair Masque. *For some reason, I always think there is more in that Jar than it really is.  (Maybe cause it's Black).
> *
> I do have about 1 more left of the Komaza Protein Strengthener.
> 
> Still using up quite a bit.





chebaby said:


> me too T. i think its because the jar has a padded(not the right word but you know what i mean) inside. kinda like a invisible platform shoe. like qhemet jars only kbb is black so you cant tell.



Hmph, I think its cuz for that price, ya'll know damn well there SHOULD be more in there..... But thats just my opinion...


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Gurl....I Scooped my Hand in there and Hit ROCK BOTTOM...............


 i did the same thing last night talk about pissed


----------



## chebaby

Brownie518 said:


> Hmph, I think its cuz for that price, ya'll know damn well there SHOULD be more in there..... But thats just my opinion...


 we know kern is shady when it comes to those prices and sizes.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *Hmph, I think its cuz for that price, ya'll know damn well there SHOULD be more in there..... But thats just my opinion..*.


 
Brownie518  Hmp.  Chile...Yo' Opinion is On Point.



chebaby said:


> *i did the same thing last night talk about pissed*


 
chebaby  Ditto Girl.  I wanna to slap her Upside the Head with a Taped Up Box of Lightbulbs...



chebaby said:


> *we know kern is shady when it comes to those prices and sizes.*


 
chebaby  Shady as All Get Out!.....(this shady)


----------



## Eisani

Hey ladies! I've been busy with work stuff, preparing to do a compliance audit in Chicago later on this week. I'll be there until Sunday and can't wait to catch up with old friends and shop! No clue what to do to my hair.

Yall talkin bout them double walled jars.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518  Hmp.  Chile...Yo' Opinion is On Point.
> 
> 
> 
> @chebaby  Ditto Girl. * I wanna to slap her Upside the Head with a Taped Up Box of Lightbulbs...*
> 
> 
> 
> @chebaby  Shady as All Get Out!.....(this shady)


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Eisani said:


> *Yall talkin bout them double walled jars*.


 
Eisani  Hotmess

Brownie518 divachyk  The Nutri-Sonic is Back in Stock on HSN for $69.00.  I love that thang.

I look forward to using it.  It's Addicting.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518 Hmp. Chile...Yo' Opinion is On Point.
> 
> 
> 
> @chebaby Ditto Girl. *I wanna to slap her Upside the Head with a Taped Up Box of Lightbulbs...*
> 
> 
> 
> @chebaby Shady as All Get Out!.....(this shady)


 you crazy T. lol.

shooooot call me slow but i just realized her mask is higher than freaking curl junkie. and while they are both staples ill take cj over kbb any day.


----------



## chebaby

Eisani said:


> Hey ladies! I've been busy with work stuff, preparing to do a compliance audit in Chicago later on this week. I'll be there until Sunday and can't wait to catch up with old friends and shop! No clue what to do to my hair.
> 
> *Yall talkin bout them double walled jars*.


  yup, thats exactly what they are.

but remember curl junkie old jars? them thangs was as big as my dream houselol and they werent even double walled. i miss those jars.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

Hey Ms. B!  Thanks for your Review on the "New" Claudie Protein.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *but remember curl junkie old jars? them thangs was as big as my dream houselol and they werent even double walled. i miss those jars.*


 
chebaby  Dream House & A 3 1/2 Car Garage.  

Yep.  They were B-I-G


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Lawd Jeezus I just Notice the Samadhi Oil has Essential _Citrus Oils_.......

Hope I'll be able to use it (glad i only got 1 2 ounce bottle)


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby *Dream House & A 3 1/2 Car Garage.*
> 
> Yep. They were B-I-G


  yea they were huge.

if i think a honey butta will last me forever now i know it would have last much longer with them old jars. maybe thats why she got rid of them. because peopel wont buy as often if they dont have to.
i mean normal people, cause we will buy whether we need to or not


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> i mean normal people, *cause we will buy whether we need to or not*


 
chebaby  And They Know This!

Okay....For BF I know I want:

32 Ounce Jessicurl Too Shea!
2 16 ounce SSI Pomegrante
1 16 ounce Okra
1 16 ounce Fortifying
Hairveda, Marie Dean etc........


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby And They Know This!
> 
> Okay....For BF I know I want:
> 
> 32 Ounce Jessicurl Too Shea!
> 2 16 *ounce SSI Pomegrante*
> 1 16 ounce Okra
> 1 16 ounce Fortifying
> Hairveda, Marie Dean etc........


 have you tried that already? what was your impression of it?

for BF i want:
HV protein
HV cocasta oil
curl junkie smoothing lotion

thats all i can think of right now.


----------



## chebaby

oh and a 32oz of kckt


----------



## SimJam

^^^^holy crap, I just realized BF is really JUST around the corner^^^^


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@chebaby 

Nope. I haven't tried it yet. I'll use it for Cowashing tho'. Her stuff like that is always good for cowashing. i.e. Avocado etc.....

When you think about it, we have until like April 2012 to work through our Stashes, so we really don't have 'alot' when you think of it in that perspective.

I forgot to add a Jar of BBD Stretch to my BF List (staple).


----------



## IDareT'sHair

SimJam said:


> *^^^^holy crap, I just realized BF is really JUST around the corner^^^^*


 
SimJam

Yeah...it is  I wish I wouldn't buy anything else until then.erplexed (For Real)


----------



## chebaby

yall aint neva lied. BF will be here before we know it.

i should take my ghd flat iron back and then buy it again on sale on BF. im serious though.


----------



## Eisani

chebaby said:


> yup, thats exactly what they are.
> 
> but remember curl junkie old jars? them thangs was as big as my dream houselol and they werent even double walled. i miss those jars.


Big ol' white jars. That was when I didn't like it . My transitioning hair was fickle. 



IDareT'sHair said:


> Lawd Jeezus I just Notice the Samadhi Oil has Essential _Citrus Oils_.......
> 
> Hope I'll be able to use it (glad i only got 1 2 ounce bottle)


If you can't, I'll buy it 

I name my hair tonight. Told yall it's been rebellious and even dd noticed my hair was actin funny and said, "Uh, you need to name that." Her name Sheba. I said Bathsheba but dd said no .


----------



## chebaby

Eisani said:


> Big ol' white jars. That was when I didn't like it . My transitioning hair was fickle.
> 
> 
> If you can't, I'll buy it
> 
> I name my hair tonight. Told yall it's been rebellious and even dd noticed my hair was actin funny and said, "Uh, you need to name that." Her name Sheba. I said *Bathsheba* but dd said no .


 my newly natural hair didnt like curl junkie back then either. except the deep fix. my hair loved that.

bathsheda???


----------



## Eisani

IDareT'sHair said:


> @SimJam
> 
> Yeah...it is  I wish I wouldn't buy anything else until then.erplexed (For Real)


Besides what I end up buying this weekend, I don't plan on buying anything else. I got my Zoya polishes today so I think I'll be satisfied. I need a blowdryer, but I'll try to wait to see who has what on sale on BF. Hopefully Folica or Stylebell have decent sales.


----------



## Eisani

chebaby said:


> my newly natural hair didnt like curl junkie back then either. except the deep fix. my hair loved that.
> 
> bathsheda???


My hair has me feeling some kind of way right now and that name just sounded rebellious . I'm about to wash w/CON Green label and dc overnight w/Curl Rehab. Tomorrow night I'll possibly blow dry and set on flexi  rods. I'm taking the train to Chicago so I'll probably throw it up in a loose bun then let it loose when I get downtown. I love train rides this time of year!


----------



## Seamonster

finished Alterna restore conditioner and Darcy's juicy peach leave in. 
Using the silk dreams collection. Washed with my dandruff shampoo, followed with go moist shampoo, which is lovely. Did a third shampoo with whip my hair and it didn't strip my hair, sweet. 
Conditioned and detangled with Destination hydration, Deep conditioning with vanilla silk and nourish oil right now.

I started using mega tek last night so I am going to have to DC a lot more, yum. Had the shedding today.


----------



## divachyk

IDareT'sHair said:


> Lawd Jeezus I just Notice the Samadhi Oil has Essential _Citrus Oils_.......
> 
> Hope I'll be able to use it (glad i only got 1 2 ounce bottle)


@IDareT'sHair - it is better to be safe than sorry (but I'm a hypocrite)....I say patch test it or do not use it at all. *Hypocrite status - I may not be able to use it either because it has a peanut oil base. Nuts aggravate my acne if eaten. Not sure how my acne will react with using it in a product. It absorbs into the body so it might cause an issue. I will be sure to keep a watch on it. If it smells good enough dh will take it. 



Eisani said:


> Big ol' white jars. That was when I didn't like it . My transitioning hair was fickle.
> 
> 
> If you can't, I'll buy it
> 
> I name my hair tonight. Told yall it's been rebellious and even dd noticed my hair was actin funny and said, "Uh, you need to name that." Her name Sheba. I said Bathsheba but dd said no .


@Eisani - not sure what to call my hair right now but we are not getting along. All was paradise until this last wash. I ended up with 3 knots. 2 of the 3 were detangled. I had some breakage but at least the knots came out. Can't say that for the 3rd. It's about to get CHOPPED!


----------



## divachyk

chebaby said:


> yall aint neva lied. BF will be here before we know it.
> 
> i should take my ghd flat iron back and then buy it again on sale on BF. im serious though.


Um chebaby - I'm crazy enough to do it so I say DO IT! I'm all about saving a buck.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> Lawd Jeezus I just Notice the Samadhi Oil has Essential _Citrus Oils_.......
> 
> Hope I'll be able to use it (glad i only got 1 2 ounce bottle)



IDareT'sHair - If I'm not mistaken, you can use it on your body, especially since its scented. I believe many use it that way.  Keep it off that head!


----------



## Zaz

Did sage always offer QB? 
I'm awfully tempted to place an order using coupon code DGOODHAIR (10%) so I can get a couple of things without QB's ridiculous shipping prices plus Sage is super fast :scratchch

Eta false alarm, I'm not sure if they're about to get them or discontinuing but the two brands I was interested in, QB and Terressentials, both say 0 in stock for everything


----------



## Eisani

I decided to mix Pantene r&n mask with the Curl Rehab and used my tangle teezer to detangle. Oh, how come nobody reminded me to do an acv rinse, janky as my hair been actin lol! I did one immediately after my poo and before my dc. My hair felt much softer after. The dc is on my head under a plastic cap that's under my not so pretty wrap . Will rinse when I get up. Nite yall!


----------



## Ltown

IDareT'sHair said:


> Lawd Jeezus I just Notice the Samadhi Oil has Essential _Citrus Oils_.......
> 
> Hope I'll be able to use it (glad i only got 1 2 ounce bottle)





IDareT'sHair said:


> chebaby  And They Know This!
> 
> Okay....For BF I know I want:
> 
> 32 Ounce Jessicurl Too Shea!
> 2 16 ounce SSI Pomegrante
> 1 16 ounce Okra
> 1 16 ounce Fortifying
> Hairveda, Marie Dean etc........


[USER][/USER]



IDareT'sHair, don't take the chance with that oil, test it.  But i wouldn't you know how sensitive your scalp have been and beside the scalp and wrist is different don't know why that is the test rule.   With my crocodile skin, i am nickle sensitive can't wear metal on wrisit, neck,  but ears fine.  Anyway be careful, oils are stronger than butters.   

You got a serious game plan for BF, i lke how you do that, i'm all over the place  this, that whatever on sale


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Hi Divas!

Got some nice Packages today.  Ltown  Thanks Lady!  WOW!  I wasn't expecting all that!  NICE! 

I also got my Njoi.


----------



## Ltown

IDareT'sHair said:


> Hi Divas!
> 
> Got some nice Packages today.  Ltown  Thanks Lady!  WOW!  I wasn't expecting all that!  NICE!
> 
> I also got my Njoi.






IdareT'Hair, I got mine too both look very thick and moisturing.  I like that jar. Thanks!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ltown  GREAT!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby  Hi Che!


----------



## mkd

Hi everyone!  What's everyone up to?


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby Hi Che!


 hey lady


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@mkd @Ltown @chebaby

Folks are giving the Side-Eye to EndALL because they've only received a PayPal Confirmation, with no backup documentation from EndALL.

I hope this is an unfounded worry. 

(Cause I gots some monneee tied up in that too)erplexed


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @mkd @Ltown @chebaby
> 
> Folks are giving the Side-Eye to EndALL because they've only received a PayPal Confirmation, with no backup documentation from EndALL.
> 
> I hope this is an unfounded worry.
> 
> (Cause I gots some monneee tied up in that too)erplexed


 
maybe shes just working out the kinks to everything.


----------



## mkd

I hope it will be ok.  I don't think thats reason to worry in and of itself.  You can always make a claim with pay pal if necessary.  I think thats the worry with Enso, there is no recourse since she no longer takes pay pal.


----------



## Brownie518

Hey ladies...what's this about EndAll? It's too soon for another scandal.

Hey T! thanks girl!



Sent from my EVO Shift...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518

Yeah Gurl......Folks complainin' they ain't got no notification directly from EndALL (just the PayPal receipt).

Don't it smell good.


----------



## Ltown

IDareT'sHair said:


> @mkd @Ltown @chebaby
> 
> 
> 
> Folks are giving the Side-Eye to EndALL because they've only received a PayPal Confirmation, with no backup documentation from EndALL.
> 
> I hope this is an unfounded worry.
> 
> (Cause I gots some monneee tied up in that too)erplexed




IdareT'Hair, i read on her site she just opened and maybe she didn't expect a rush of ordered.  Paypal receipt is enough for me to get refund.  I'm sure its only a couple of days, i watch the thread and folks ordered around the same time.  mkd, Enso was deliverying fast until folks busted on who she was.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Hey ladies just lurkin; Hope all is well with everyone.

IDareT'sHair I think everything should be ok. Not every company sends a purchase confirmation along with the one from paypal. Once you have a receipt you should be fine. Some folks just like to start stuff erplexed


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl  I order via ebay all the time, and never receive anything other than the Payment Notification via PayPal.

I'm fine.  I just don't want no mess.  Still haven't heard from Fleurtzy


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> curlyhersheygirl  I order via ebay all the time, and never receive anything other than the Payment Notification via PayPal.
> 
> I'm fine.  I just don't want no mess. * Still haven't heard from Fleurtzy*



IDareT'sHair That's odd let me check FB to see if she said anything there.

ETA This was posted on FB yesterday

Still processing and shipping…
by FLEURZTY on OCTOBER 4, 2011


…your orders from last week’s sale. I apologize for the longer than average processing time, but I am working hard to get all of the orders out by the weekend at the latest. Thank you for your patience and please know that I have every intention to get the orders out as fast as possible. If you have a question about your order, please contact me via email.

Thanks everyone, and I hope your week is off to a good start!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> @IDareT'sHair That's odd let me check FB to see if she said anything there.
> 
> ETA This was posted on FB yesterday
> 
> *Still processing and shipping…*
> *by FLEURZTY on OCTOBER 4, 2011*
> 
> 
> *…your orders from last week’s sale. I apologize for the longer than average processing time, but I am working hard to get all of the orders out by the weekend at the latest. Thank you for your patience and please know that I have every intention to get the orders out as fast as possible. If you have a question about your order, please contact me via email.*
> 
> Thanks everyone, and I hope your week is off to a good start!


 
curlyhersheygirl

I ordered Sept 22nd.  I've emailed her/them several times....No Response. 

Maybe because I'm a 1st time order-er and not a Frequent Customer.

Thank you so much Curly for this.  I appreciate it.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair That's not good; emails should always be answered in a timely manner. She was always so prompt with all my dealings with her; so sorry you're not having a good experience with her


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> @IDareT'sHair That's not good; emails should always be answered in a timely manner. She was always so prompt with all my dealings with her; *so sorry you're not having a good experience with her*


 
curlyhersheygirl

No Curly I'm not.  But didn't want to say anything.

Maybe because I'm not a frequent customer.  Hopefully, it will get here soon.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair  You're a customer. You chose to spend your money at her shop and should be treated fairly. I have no patience for folks who want to do business and don't conduct themselves accordingly. Please keep me informed as to how she handles your order.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl

Each time I've emailed her it's been via PayPal.  (No answer). erplexed 

Well see. 

She said per your post via (FB) that she's attempting to get orders out, so I guess I gotta roll with it.

I didn't order alot.  Just a 16 ounce Jar of the DC'er.

OT:  Finished up 1 2 ounce Jar of nbdcosmetics Insatisable Hydrating Hair Balm.  (Will not repurchase)


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl

I'm glad we started talmbout this Curly!  

I was fittna' send her another email via PayPal and it has Shipped & in Bethesda, MD.:wink2:


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> curlyhersheygirl
> 
> I'm glad we started talmbout this Curly!
> 
> I was fittna' send her another email via PayPal *and it has Shipped & in Bethesda, MD*.:wink2:



IDareT'sHair I'm glad it's on the way to you. I'm still miffed about the lack of communication though.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> @IDareT'sHair I'm glad it's on the way to you.* I'm still miffed about the lack of communication though.*


 
curlyhershey

Yeah..................


----------



## beautyaddict1913

Hello ladies! I miss yall! I have been working like a plum hebrew! Have I missed any offers I couldnt refuse? (i.e. groupons) lol....I have been so busy I did not get to finish my wash day over the weekend! I did end up co-washing with BFH Pistachio and I used it up but Ive been under a wig all week and my hair feels yuck! Hopefully I can be done with my work early on Friday so that I can head home and start wash day early! I will check in with yall later! Hopefully I will get a chance to catch up on the thread!


----------



## beautyaddict1913

Does MTM own EndAll?? lol...Im kidding!!!!


----------



## chebaby

beautyaddict1913 said:


> Does MTM own EndAll?? lol...Im kidding!!!!


----------



## Eisani

Hey yall. mkd what you know good?  That's what the old folks say. 

I guess I'm not tripping off EndAll because I don't believe I ever got a separate email from her. 

SN: Boo come dragging a ceiling fan here asking if I needed another one. He bought it on clearance at Lowe's  It's a really nice but I don't have much use for another one.


----------



## Ltown

Hey ladies! I'm off today just dye my hair rinse of course used up another jasmine avocado, more in stock. @IDareT'sHair, that Hairtage avocado cloud is the bomb.com. Lots of oils, no water which is why my hair don't absorbed most of the hair butter/cream because they are more water base.  But this is what my hair needs, more oils I used it on wet hair so, I'm sure when it dry it will be even better. thanks you great pick for me!


----------



## 13StepsAhead

Ugh I want to buy something.... Tis' all


----------



## Seamonster

beautyaddict1913 Here is another groupon type offer Ricky's beauty supply is offering $40 of stuff for $20. Purchase as  many as you like.

http://www.buywithme.com/i/cvhbb8v307z5s?utm_source=GYFLI&utm_medium=Social

The second day of my mega tek use I had to let go of straight mega tek for now. The quick increase of hair shedding was more than I wanted to bear. It was not nearly as much as when my hair fell out, but I didn't want to lose all my no shedding/breakage progres to a growth aid. I mixed that puppy with MTG and my home brew hairdrenaline; my shedding was cut in half the second day. Third day shedding was just a few hair, and I haven't started the garlic tablets yet. 

Still trying to roll into the new year with some thick no thin spots hair, feeling pretty good about that. If I end up with long hair too, that would be a bonus. Used phyto shampoo mixed with dollar store tgel dup to wash out bentonite clay, acv, onion, tulsi, arita, shikaiki mask. DC'd with Rhassoul, and oils. Washed out with Whip my Hair cleansing poo. Finished with CJ Deep fix, CJ honey butta, and seal with De La Cruz Pomada De Arnica. My hair feels so strong and thick


----------



## Eisani

13StepsAhead said:


> Ugh I want to buy something.... Tis' all



I almost broke down yest and used an Aveyou gc. Bright side, I leave in a cpl hrs for Chicago so I'll get to shop


----------



## bronzebomb

13StepsAhead said:


> Ugh I want to buy something.... Tis' all


 

That's why I had to stop coming in here as much...I need to use up (not add to) my stash!


----------



## 13StepsAhead

Eisani said:


> I almost broke down yest and used an Aveyou gc. Bright side, I leave in a cpl hrs for Chicago so I'll get to shop


Eisani I still have one more left and I'm holding out until BF (or at least I'm trying to) 



bronzebomb said:


> That's why I had to stop coming in here as much...I need to use up (not add to) my stash!


 
bronzebomb I hear you because there are some pushas up in hurr . I have been trying to keep myself busy until BF so I won't hit pay nah' again...


----------



## natura87

Hello ladies and lurkers

.Welp, I found my package after all. The kid hid it in her room becuase she thought it was hers.

Will try some Curl junkie out tonight on freshly washed hair tonight. I have already tried the Smoothing lotion as a detangling aid and refresher and I love it. It is a definite repurchase and I will probably want to stock up on the next sale.


----------



## Zaz

Seamonster thanks for that. I can stock up on some KCCC and KCKT at 50% off 

ETA use coupon code *AUTUMN10 for $10 off $50* can't wait for tomorrow so I can place my order and finally try that Kiss my face upper management gel too


----------



## mkd

Eisani Heyyyy!!! and LOL at what you know good!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

10% Oyin = helloautumn


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Hey Divas!

Waz Up?  Nothing going on my way.

I was gone do my hair but changed my mind.  

In Rotation for Cowashing, I'll use HV & Enso Sea Buckthorn.  I prolly won't get any packages today.


----------



## Brownie518

Hey, ya'll!  What's going on? Nothing here. Trying to get used to this cooler (cold) weather we're having here. I'm still a little sick from last week so I skipped my Wed. wash day. I plan to do it tomorrow.


----------



## chebaby

hey ladies
just sold my FHI
and im taking my ghd back to the store too until BF

i shampooed my hair today and then conditioned with honey hemp, detangled and then put my hair in a side puff with no leave in. my hair is very soft.


----------



## Brownie518

beautyaddict1913;14366185[B said:
			
		

> ]Does MTM own EndAll?? l[/B]ol...Im kidding!!!!





beautyaddict1913 - oke: don't even start!!!   



Ltown said:


> Hey ladies! I'm off today just dye my hair rinse of course used up another jasmine avocado, more in stock. @IDareT'sHair, that *Hairtage avocado cloud is the bomb.com*. Lots of oils, no water which is why my hair don't absorbed most of the hair butter/cream because they are more water base.  But this is what my hair needs, more oils I used it on wet hair so, I'm sure when it dry it will be even better. thanks you great pick for me!



Ltown - Isn't it though!!! 



chebaby said:


> hey ladies
> *just sold my FHI
> and im taking my ghd back to the store too until BF*
> 
> i shampooed my hair today and then conditioned with honey hemp, detangled and then put my hair in a side puff with no leave in. my hair is very soft.



 Smart woman.


----------



## mkd

Thank you IDareT'sHair!

Whats going on?  My new regimen is boring.  Wonder when I will get tired of was and goes.  I don't feel like all the effort roller sets take right now.


----------



## Brownie518

mkd - Mine is boring right now, too. I just do the same thing using the same products. But they are working so I guess that's all that I should worry about, huh?? 

Tomorrow,  I do plan to use the prewash treatment from It's Perfectly Natural and also the Black Tea rinse. Good stuff!


----------



## mkd

I know Brownie, I am kind of getting bored with the same products and the same style right now but it is working so imma roll with it for a minute.  I kind of want that groupon type deal from rickys so I can get some kccc.


----------



## Brownie518

mkd said:


> I know Brownie, I am kind of getting bored with the same products and the same style right now but it is working so imma roll with it for a minute.  I kind of want *that groupon type deal from rickys* so I can get some kccc.



Yeah, I'm over there browsing, too.  Seeing all the stuff I would want, I'd have to get a couple of those deals.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

Why'd you Sell Your Flat Iron?


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Why'd you Sell Your Flat Iron?


 cause once i flat ironed my hair i realized i was only going to do so once a year. so the only person that needed the flat iron was my mom. the ghd is better than the fhi and i already have another fhi(even though its old) so i sold the fhi and kept the ghd.
but im actually taking the ghd back and then ill repurchase on BF if i see a good sale.


----------



## chebaby

wait, what groupon deal?


----------



## divachyk

Hey Ladies! Hope all is well.

Got my aveyou replacement order for the CJ Curl Rehab damaged in transit. Fast shipping and they gave me another (black) bag along with a free perfume sample.

Donna Marie Super Butter Cream smells delish! (beautyaddict1913). I will be buying another. I am tempted to use it on my body for the smell good factor. 

IDareT'sHair, Eisani and Brownie518 - the only thing received from EndAll is payment confirmation. If not received in two weeks them I will become alarmed.


----------



## Zaz

chebaby said:


> wait, what groupon deal?



This one: http://www.buywithme.com/i/6uso3ihqh4cb6?utm_source=GYFTW&utm_medium=Social

And if you use coupon code AUTUMN10 you get $10 off a $50 purchase. They sell kinky curly, curls, carol's daughter... and a couple other nice lines. I'm only getting Kinky Curly and the kiss my face upper management that I've heard good things about but have been unable to find on the ground. Everything else I can get at 50% from Aveyou.


----------



## Ltown

Good morning! 


Wow slow in here when there is ni deals or sales.  I found seller with enso olive/honey butter so have that coming, and i ordered butters from camden so i'm whip up something. So my BF list will smaller i think you know a PJ 

What's the 3 day weekend plans?  I will be clothes shopping, and homework


----------



## BrownBetty

This recovery is messing with my hair.  I haven't washed it in 2 weeks.  I can't do it myself and sitting up for the hairdresser is a no at this point.  Ugggggh the aggravation!


----------



## Zaz

The Ricky's deal won't allow you to combine the deal and the coupon code  oh well it's still a pretty good deal. I got:

1 KCKT
1 KCCC
1 Kiss my face Upper management gel 

For a total of $0.96 cuz shipping was free for some reason even though I didn't make it to $50 erplexed Maybe that was a glitch though and they'll rectify it. Normally it would cost me $30 just for the kinky curly stuff 

Wonder if I should buy another one


----------



## 13StepsAhead

Hey ladies  TGIF! hopefully I will use up something during tomorrow's wash day.


----------



## Minty

Hey ladies.....
I want to relax

tis all. 

DC w/Kerastase Ciment mixed w/one vial Cera-hydra and avocado/camellia oils.


----------



## Minty

hey that endall came out?? from this page doesn't look like anyone has their stuff. Spill it.


----------



## chebaby

chello ladies
my hair is a mess because it needs protein.
this morning i co washed with honey hemp and used kckt to do a bun. tonight i will do an aphogee 2 step and detangle after with darcys pumpkin conditioner.

i used up my honey hemp and have no back ups.


----------



## Brownie518

Slow night tonight, I see. I just came in, enjoying this great weather. 

Does anyone use Proliss flatiron? HauteLook has them for 49.50 and I was thinking about getting one for my niece. I don't know anything about flatirons. I did end up getting some Booty Parlor stuff, though...

I just put some of that Its Perfectly Natural prewash on my hair and scalp. I'll wash late tonight, not sure what I'll DC with though.


----------



## Brownie518

Minty 

We all ordered but I don't think anyone has received anything yet...Only a payment notice from paypal.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

Praise Da' Lawd...You On Here! 

I pm'ed you & emailed you.....

I need a Favor!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

BrownBetty  Hope You Start Feeling Lots Better.  Take Care of Yourself!:blowkiss:


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Hey Ladies....Just getting ready to start on my Hurr.  I got several packages today.  

My Pumpkin WEN came and that DC from Fleurtzy curlyhersheygirl and something else, so it was a Great Day. 

Getting ready to Cowash with Enso and do a Cathy Howse Protein Rx.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby Ltown

Somebody Talk To Me!


----------



## chebaby

what up T?
im here bored surfing the net. i passed on the rickys deal even though i do want a sue maesta hood head band or whatever they are called.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@chebaby I didn't look at the Ricky's Deal either.

Just bought some Fragrance (Home Oils) from Bath & Body Works they're having a Big Sale.

I should open up some of my boxes. I have 2 from AveYou, the one from Fleurtzy and then the other one I got today. 

I think it's my box of 12 Men's Durags *so no surprises*erplexed

I should 'smell' and look at that Fleurtzy tho'. 

Hmp. Took it long enough.

Still hanging on to my 2 $75.00 Groupons.

ETA:  I can't believe I missed Brownie518 before she rushed off.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby I didn't look at the Ricky's Deal either.
> 
> Just bought some Fragrance (Home Oils) from Bath & Body Works they're having a Big Sale.
> 
> I should open up some of my boxes. I have 2 from AveYou, the one from Fleurtzy and then the other one I got today.
> 
> I think it's my box of 12 Men's Durags *so no surprises*erplexed
> 
> I should 'smell' and look at that Fleurtzy tho'.
> 
> Hmp. Took it long enough.
> 
> *Still hanging on to my 2 $75.00 Groupons*.


 go head girl, you holdin' on strong over there


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> go head girl, *you holdin' on strong over there*


 
@chebaby And don't ask me what I'm waiting on! 

I could care less about holding them until BF. 

Yep. Skrong Girl. Skrong.

I just need to use up some of that CJ before I buy more.

I have until Jan (I think) to use them. erplexed


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby And don't ask me what I'm waiting on! I could care less about holding them until BF.
> 
> I just need to use up some of that CJ before I buy more.
> 
> I have until Jan (I think) to use them. erplexed


 lol i hear ya.
im just waiting to see if they get kinky curly before it runs out.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

I wish they had 1 or 2 more "good lines".............

When are you using that Morrocan DC'er?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby  I don't want no Kinky Curly!

I want something like:

DB
MHC
Jessicurl

I don't know.erplexed  

But something else to choose from.................

I ain't no 1 product PJ


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> I wish they had 1 or 2 more "good lines".............
> 
> When are you using that Morrocan DC'er?


 i know right. they dont really have anything i want except curl junkie. i dont really care about CURLS anymore and the morrocan line was just a splurge but not something i would buy again. they need more lines.

i may use it next week. i have yet to throw the crusty one away. dont know what im waiting on.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby I don't want no Kinky Curly!
> 
> I want something like:
> 
> DB
> MHC
> Jessicurl
> 
> I don't know.erplexed
> 
> But something else to choose from.................
> 
> *I ain't no 1 product PJ*


 i like the bolded. imma take that an re-use it

besides kinky curly i dont know whatelse i would want.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> i may use it next week. *i have yet to throw the crusty one away. dont know what im waiting on.*


 
@chebaby   You see I found that One Jar of HV Green in the Back of my Fridge and Popped the Cap on that Sucka.



chebaby said:


> *i like the bolded. imma take that an re-use it*besides kinky curly i dont know whatelse i would want.


 
@chebaby They betta' come 'correct' and get some more lines up in that piece.

They got us 'twisted'


----------



## Ltown

IDareT'sHair said:


> chebaby Ltown
> 
> Somebody Talk To Me!



IDareT'sHair, nothing happening on my end bored watching TV.  I have a final to do this weekend so its good i got a extra day off.  I got my butters from camden say them for later.  enso coming next

I use up hv vatika, no special hair plans until monday.  I will use shescentit and use it up.  Dd has serious dry hair and she relax, need to have her cowashing she will be resistent like me but we need to try.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby  * You see I found that One Jar of HV Green in the Back of my Fridge and Popped the Cap on that Sucka.*
> 
> 
> 
> @chebaby They betta' come 'correct' and get some more lines up in that piece.
> 
> They got us 'twisted'


 yea i saw that you made me miss my old creepy crawly jar i never did get a chance to use it but i got that and jasmines hibiscus at the same time and i love hibiscus.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair

I'm back. I emailed you...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ltown  Yeah...You need to have her cowashing.  I have dry skin & scalp and it really helped me with Dry Scalp.  

Best change I ever made cutting out all them harsh detergents & sulfates.

You just have to find the right conditioners and then just shampoo when you need to like clarifying or something.

And get some Conditioning Cleansers too, for when you just gotta' have that 'Poo-Fix.  I'm over it.


----------



## Brownie518

Ltown

Cowashing completely turned my hair and scalp around in the beginning. My scalp was dry like chip until I started and I don't have any of the issues from before.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> @Ltown
> 
> Cowashing completely turned my hair and scalp around in the beginning. My scalp* was dry like chip *until I started and I don't have any of the issues from before.


 
@Brownie518

That just cracked me up. 

My Mother Use to say that.


----------



## Ltown

IDareT'sHair said:


> chebaby  I don't want no Kinky Curly!
> 
> I want something like:
> 
> DB
> MHC
> Jessicurl
> 
> I don't know.erplexed
> 
> But something else to choose from.................
> 
> I ain't no 1 product PJ




Never been a 1 product pj either and before lhcf, but yall have made me 
worst


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ya'll I love that Marie Dean Stuff.  All of it.  _*some of doesn't smell wonderful, but lawd...that's some good stuff right there*_

Ltown yeah, start her off on cowashing especially for the fall/winter.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Under the Dryer.  Didn't use up anything except a Gallon of Distilled Water (for Steamer)erplexed

Brownie518  Thanks for your help.  Sista' be feinin'.

Would love to have another Full Size Jar of Marie Dean's Mango-Tango Detangler and MD's Sweet Milk & Honey Moisturizing DC'er


----------



## mkd

Hey everyone.  I just washed with con argan oil poo and used roux pc.  I am under the dryer with Kbb mask now. Its just about Gone.  I am using up all my open dc now.  There are like ten.  I used up sintrinillah and a wdt already.  Not sure what I will use next.  

I am going through co wash conditioners fast.  I am almost done with a liter sized tresseme naturals but I think I will stick with trader joes tea tree tingle and nourish spa.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

mkd said:


> *I am going through co wash conditioners fast.* I am almost done with a liter sized tresseme naturals but I think I will stick with trader joes tea tree tingle and nourish spa.


 
mkd  So Am I! 

I brought in 3 more to add to my Rotation, but won't open all 3 at once.  

I can't deal with all those open bottles, containers, jars.......


----------



## divachyk

hey all, I'm enjoying Florida A&Ms homecoming this weekend. ttyl


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Hey ladies 

IDareT'sHair I'm glad you got your stuff;  let me know how you like .
it once you try it.

I sprained my wrist so I'm having difficulty doing my hair today but I'm taking it slow.
Enjoy this lovely weather this weekend everyone


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *I sprained my wrist so I'm having difficulty doing my hair today but I'm taking it slow*.
> Enjoy this lovely weather this weekend everyone


 
WOW Curly!  That's terrible.  How'd you do that?  Poor Baby


----------



## Charz

I hope aveyou has another sale


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> WOW Curly!  That's terrible.  How'd you do that?  Poor Baby



IDareT'sHair DH and I were playing basketball with the kids and I stretched to keep the ball from going out of bounds and rotated my hand badly.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Charz said:


> I hope aveyou has another sale



Charz follow them on twitter. Once they get 1000 followers they said they will be doing something.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> @IDareT'sHair DH and I were playing basketball with the kids and I stretched to keep the ball from going out of bounds and rotated my hand badly.


 
@curlyhersheygirl Make sure you let it rest. _*And No Hittin' PayNah!*_

We need your hand ready for the PJ Black Friday Olympics! 

You're Center Court.

Charz  Me too Girl.  I look daily.


----------



## Ltown

Hello Ladies!  

It's warm and not raining this weekend! 

curlyhersheygirl, sorry you hurt yourself having fun. Get some rest. 


I'm cleaning house, when you live somewhere over 10+ year, you pack and lot of junk. 

Charz, how's that new place? 

Any DMV going to MLK ceremony next week and it's the millionman march?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ltown  How's the b.a.s.k. Stuff?

13StepsAhead  What you doing 13?


----------



## natura87

Hello ladies and lurkers, just moseying  through the thread for a little bit. How's the weekend going? 

Bought a little sample size of Bumble and Bumble just to try it out. Contemplating box braids for a bit of the winter. I need to try CJ's Daily Fix out a few more times before I make a final decision but as of right not its just meh. I expected much more given the CJ hype. I love the smoothing lotion and I haven't even touched the Beauticurls yet.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl Make sure you let it rest. _**And No Hittin' PayNah!**_
> 
> We need your hand ready for the PJ Black Friday Olympics!
> 
> You're Center Court.
> 
> Charz  Me too Girl.  I look daily.



IDareT'sHair I'm trying hard not to 

Ltown I'm resting it as much as I can.

BTW ladies I twisted my hair with CJ honey butta but I used WAY less than I did last time and I'm loving the results. My hair isn't weighed down and my twists are very fluffy.


----------



## 13StepsAhead

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Ltown How's the b.a.s.k. Stuff?
> 
> @13StepsAhead What you doing 13?


 
IDareT'sHair I just finished up my hair for today I was wearing a twistout all week and I just wanted to rinse my scalp so I co-washed today. I'll shampoo and re-twist tomorrow.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

13StepsAhead  Are you getting excited?  And are you getting everything you need?


----------



## 13StepsAhead

IDareT'sHair I'm getting excited as the days go on. As far as hair supplies I think I'm close to having everything I need.  I do want to try a few things out before I leave, but I'll wait until BF. Now I'm, focusing on clothes shopping, I don't have much winter clothes because I lost 30lbs between last winter and now so I know I will need to get that for the cold winter in Geneva.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@13StepsAhead

It sounds so Glamorous!  

I hope you Enjoy the Work. What an Adventure!

That's Great about the 30 lb Weight Loss.

You'll be One Fly Sistah over there with Great Hair.


----------



## Ltown

IDareT'sHair said:


> Ltown  How's the b.a.s.k. Stuff?
> 
> 13StepsAhead  What you doing 13?



IDareT'sHair, i used it once like the butter, but hairage beat it out.  It doesn't take me several use.  I got another enso this one from nc, and the others 2 were actually from swap/sell board Lola Green.  So i'm finish searching for enso.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ltown  Yeah, we been tellin' ya'll Hairitage Hydrations is the Bomb.com

You should also try the Mango-Tango Cloud too (if you decide to order).

And it's _very_ affordable.


----------



## 13StepsAhead

IDareT'sHair said:


> @13StepsAhead
> 
> It sounds so Glamorous!
> 
> I hope you Enjoy the Work. What an Adventure!
> 
> That's Great about the 30 lb Weight Loss.
> 
> You'll be One Fly Sistah over there with Great Hair.


 
Aww thanks! IDareT'sHair

I'm thinking of starting a blog documenting my "journey" during that 18-month time frame. I will share the link with you ladies if I decide to do so.


----------



## chebaby

hello everyone
so i finally gave myself a aphogee treatment and now im air drying with kckt. i followed up the aphogee with darcys pumpkin and it turned out nice.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@13StepsAhead 

You'll do great.

I thought you'd just be there 6 months and then 6 in the Mid-East and then back home.

Or was it there 6 months back here 6 month then Mid-East 6 months?


----------



## 13StepsAhead

IDareT'sHair said:


> @13StepsAhead
> 
> You'll do great.
> 
> I thought you'd just be there 6 months and then 6 in the Mid-East and then back home.
> 
> Or was it there 6 months back here 6 month then Mid-East 6 months?


 
IDareT'sHair I'll be 3 6-month rotations before I come back, starting with Geneva.

Hey  chebaby


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@chebaby I'm glad your hair turned out nicely. Mine turned out good yesterday too. 

We gots to have that Protein Fix don't we.

Did you ever get your AO Blue Algae?

You didn't seem like you cared for Dudley's Hair Rebuilder?

I liked it. Also Dudley's Cream Protein. 

Imma be gettin' down heavy on the Protein Tip too. Protein + Reconstructor.


----------



## chebaby

heyT and 13

T, noi did not care for the dudleys. i do want to try the strong protein. i forgot what its called. drc??? i want to get that but its soooooooo pricey

protein is the bomb.com


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> heyT and 13
> 
> *T, noi did not care for the dudleys. i do want to try the strong protein. i forgot what its called. drc??? i want to get that but its soooooooo pricey*
> 
> protein is the bomb.com


 
@chebaby I didn't think you did. Yeah, it's the DRC-28. 

I agree about that Protein. Lurves It.

You're right. I think the price went up on DRC.

Have you Tried Cathy Howse?  I think you said you had it when you were relaxed?


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby I didn't think you did. Yeah, it's the DRC-28.
> 
> I agree about that Protein. Lurves It.
> 
> You're right. I think the price went up on DRC.
> 
> Have you Tried Cathy Howse?  I think you said you had it when you were relaxed?


i tried cathy howes when i was relaxed and i liked it buteven back then it didnt act like protein on my hair so i know it wont now. i need something super strong. i think my proteins will be AO GPB, AO bga mask(no i didnt get this yet), aphogee nad claudies protein.


----------



## mkd

Hey everybody!  I need to do an aphogee 2 step too.  I think I will next weekend.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *i tried cathy howes when i was relaxed and i liked it buteven back then it didnt act like protein on my hair so i know it wont now. i need something super strong. i think my proteins will be AO GPB, AO bga mask(no i didnt get this yet), aphogee nad claudies protein.*


 
chebaby  I Agree.  It's not that Strong, but it's nice.



mkd said:


> *Hey everybody! I need to do an aphogee 2 step too. I think I will next weekend*.


 
mkd What do you use to Moisturize with afterwards?


----------



## chebaby

T, i only liked the CH because of the tingle.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *T, i only liked the CH because of the tingle*.


 
chebaby  Yeah, it does 'tingle'.  I'll repurchase at some point. 

I'm almost done with a bottle and I have 1 back up.

Anxious to try out Claudie's Fortifying and the "NEW" Claudie Complete.


----------



## mkd

IDareT'sHair, I dc with whatever moisture dc I am using up at the time!  

I used up Kbb dc and a cj smoothing lotion.


----------



## Brownie518

Hey, ya'll. I'm at work. It's a mess in here. 

But anyway, I've been using up stuff pretty good lately. 

Jasmine's Shea Rinse
Jasmine's Avocado & silk
BFH Red Wine shine rinse
BFH Olive Drench


Oh, and I think I love that SM Purifying masque!


----------



## beautyaddict1913

Hello ladies! I have been sooo busy that I have been neglecting my hair. I had not shampoo'd in 2 weeks! Tonight I am detangling and I have only done one side! What a job....smh! I am detangling with Moist 24/7. I need to clarify so I will wash with Yes to Carrots and SheaMoisture. I will DC with Darcy's and after that I have no clue lol...I will be back on later to see what you guys are up to.


----------



## divachyk

Hey Ladies - I'm back home now. Enjoyed the weekend away. My TU is Thursday so I'm giving my hair some super duper over the top love. I was in scorching temps today so I'm overnight conditioning with AE Garlic on roots and AOWC on strands. I will cowash it out and steam with one of my DCners. I will attempt to roller set.


----------



## Seamonster

My hair feels so good on this mega tek,I skipped the DC and used my SSI avocado as a leave in underneath CJ honey butta with some pn capachu butter. My chunky twist are so fat. Think I might baggy it?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Hello Divas!

Just checkin' in. Used up a 2 ounce Jar of Claudie Temple Balm Exlir. 

Beggin' for Claudie to send me a Jar......

Thinkin' out my Regi for Tuesday. 

Will look what I've written out for the month and tweak it.


----------



## Ltown

Good morning, another nice day in weather.  I will be watching full ball and catching up on cleaning house.  Enjoy your day!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ltown  So, who's your Team Playin' today?


----------



## Ltown

IDareT'sHair said:


> Ltown  So, who's your Team Playin' today?



Tennessee!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ltown  Welp.  I hope they WIN, WIN, WIN !

btw:  Glad you got your Enso dilemma taken care of.  Hope you are well-stocked.  

_*hmp. lawd you how harrrrd it is for you to find somethin' you like*_


----------



## chebaby

hey everyone
yall gonna think im crazy, and maybe i am lol, but this is what im doing(while watching titanic). i have aphogee 2 step on again. after i rinse and detangle im gonna do a henna treatment lol my hair needs it. i figure the henna will coat over the protein and keep it locked in.
then im gonna do a braid out for the first time in a long time using oyin dew, shine and define and bsp on my ends.


----------



## divachyk

13StepsAhead - the weight loss is awesome. Congrats! God is good and blessing you in all sorts of ways. I agree with IDareT'sHair - you'll be fly and sexy while there.

Hey Ladies - I needa stop being lazy and do my hair!


----------



## Shay72

Hey everyone.I've been so hair lazy that's why I haven't been on. I also haven't bought any products or been interested except the viviscal. My hair is in the awkward stage. No longer a twa but I don't know what the hell . I've also been in the world of online dating and that is .


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72  Hey Lady!  Long time!  I missed you.

Did you know Hair2Heaven EndALL is back?  *pusha*

Anyway, glad to see you on!

That's funny about the on-line dating.  Hope you are enjoying yourself.


----------



## mkd

chebaby, are yocu going to henna tonight?  That's masking me tired!!!!  I want to henna I think but my natural color is kind of light and I am scared it will turn red.


----------



## Shay72

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Shay72 Hey Lady! Long time! I missed you.
> 
> Did you know Hair2Heaven EndALL is back? *pusha*
> 
> Anyway, glad to see you on!
> 
> That's funny about the on-line dating. Hope you are enjoying yourself.


Girl, if you ever get a chance read the Online Support Dating Thread. It is funny . I just updated in there but it was the clean version. I will just say in my experience the yougins are a mess and the yt boys .


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72  I'm glad you're back over here.

Chile....I can only imagine the on-line dating scene!


----------



## divachyk

Ladies - today I used CJ Beauticurls Argan for the first time and love it! Thanks for the suggestion beautyaddict1913.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

This QB Tea Tree Oil & Grapeseed Pomade stank.  

I'm not gone be able to use this right here long.

I may hafta' use it like a HOT or Pre-Treatment before cowashing. 

There is no way Imma be able to use this as a daily treatment (too pungent...and that's a nice way to put it)....


----------



## Brownie518

Shay72 said:


> Hey everyone.I've been so hair lazy that's why I haven't been on. I also haven't bought any products or been interested except the viviscal. My hair is in the awkward stage. No longer a twa but I don't know what the hell . I've also been in the world of online dating and that is .




Shay72



Been missin' you, girl!!! 
Online dating, huh?


----------



## Brownie518

Shay72 said:


> Girl, if you ever get a chance read the Online Support Dating Thread. It is funny . I just updated in there but it was the clean version. I will just say in my experience *the yougins are a mess and the yt boy*s .



I can't even imagine!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

Been on that Hairitage Hydrations.  My little 'discount code' is still working, so Imma work it......

Got: Blackberry & Sage, Horsetail Butter, Peach Pomade and Sprout.


----------



## chebaby

hey ladies.
mkd, yes i henna'd today. just rinsed with tresseme.
i braided my hairfor a braid out. my hair is nice and shiny.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby  I Can't Find nobody to talk to.erplexed

Every time I get on somebody gets off!  

Glad you're hair turned out nicely.  And that you found something to rinse that henna out with.

Lawd Che, I'll be glad when Tuesday gets here.  This Tea Tree Stuff stanks.


----------



## chebaby

T, i had planned to be on all day but i had to run out i hate running out at the last minute. and i went out with someone that never leaves the house so when she goes out she stays out.  we had a time getting her back in the car, she didnt want to leave the store

i had that qhemet pomade but i dont remember what it smelled like. i remember it only had like 2 or 3 ingredient lol.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby  Hey Che, I almost broke down and used one of my Groupons on Argan & Olive and Daily Fix Cleansing Conditioner......but I held off.

$90.00 worth of Argan & Olive and Daily Fix.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair 

Whats Sprout? Peach Pomade???


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> @IDareT'sHair
> 
> Whats Sprout? Peach Pomade???


 
Brownie518 On Hairitage Hydrations Site.  

I have the Aloe Butter/Peach Pomade Cream (2 ounces) and the Sprout is a "Growth Aid" Butter, also 2 ounces.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby  Hey Che, I almost broke down and used one of my Groupons on Argan & Olive and Daily Fix Cleansing Conditioner......but I held off.
> 
> $90.00 worth of Argan & Olive and Daily Fix.


that would have been a lot of daily fix and A&O. $90 worth lol.
im glad you held off. you might catch a sale.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *i had that qhemet pomade but i dont remember what it smelled like. i remember it only had like 2 or 3 ingredient lol.*


 
chebaby  Yeah....I got it on a Swap with La Colocha.  You're Right:

Plant Thickener
Pure Tea Tree Oil
Pure Grapeseed Oil  

Lawd it's skrong.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518 On Hairitage Hydrations Site.
> 
> I have the Aloe Butter/Peach Pomade Cream (2 ounces) and the Sprout is a "Growth Aid" Butter, also 2 ounces.



What you do, buy them out? I don't see them on there now. Yes, I looked...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *What you do, buy them out?* I don't see them on there now. Yes, I looked...


 
Brownie518

I don't know why she only lists one thing at a time.erplexed  Because sometimes I'd like to get 2 Horsetails or 2 Avocado Clouds, but she only lists them one at a time.

Lemme pull a Jar of that Peach Stuff:  (it smells like MHC Peach Pomade) but it's a lighter color.

Aloe Butter
Peach Oil
Coconut Oil
Jojoba Oil
Fragrance


----------



## chebaby

from the ingredients i didnt think the qhemet pomades were worth it.
i do want to try her castor and moringa oil though.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby  I'm so glad I do my hair Tuesday.  .....

From now on, it will be my Massage/Pre-Cowash Treatment or Hot Oil Treatment.  It would be great for that.

I like it, but not for daily use.  It's for 'itchy scalp' and it does work well for that.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby  I'm so glad I do my hair Tuesday.  .....
> 
> From now on, it will be my Massage/Pre-Cowash Treatment or Hot Oil Treatment.  It would be great for that.
> 
> I like it, but not for daily use.  It's for 'itchy scalp' and it does work well for that.


im glad you like it.
have you tried the oil?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *im glad you like it.*
> have you tried the oil?


 
chebaby  Well..Er..Um...

I mean.....I can't get past the smell.  No, I have not tried the Moringa Oil.  Just the Conditioner.

Brownie518  Have you looked at that Saravaun Stuff (esty?) I bought the Broccoli Seed Butter.  Can't wait to try it.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby  Well..Er..Um...
> 
> I mean.....I can't get past the smell.  No, I have not tried the Moringa Oil.  Just the Conditioner.
> 
> @Brownie518  Have you looked at that Saravaun Stuff (esty?) I bought the Broccoli Seed Butter.  Can't wait to try it.




@IDareT'sHair - you got a link??

Nevermind, just found it...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Tuesday, I think I'll cowash with HV "Green" do a quick Keraphix, Marie Dean Olive, Wheat, Berry Protein Rx under dryer no plastic cap, Steam with MD Sweet Milk & Honey.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> @IDareT'sHair - you got a link??
> 
> Nevermind, just found it...


 
http://www.etsy.com/listing/82978282/hair-and-scalp-oil?ref=cat2_gallery_24

Brownie518


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby *Well..Er..Um.*..
> 
> I mean.....I can't get past the smell.  No, I have not tried the Moringa Oil.  Just the Conditioner.
> 
> @Brownie518  Have you looked at that Saravaun Stuff (esty?) I bought the Broccoli Seed Butter.  Can't wait to try it.


ok well i know what that means lol.

i wish my local store sold the oil. i might go Tuesday and and get the coco detangling ghee and i keep looking at the balm but never get it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@chebaby Well Girl Skip that Tea Tree Stuff.


----------



## Brownie518

T, that sounds good, your Tuesday reggie!

And all that stuff on Etsy you mentioned sounds good. I want that Broccoli Seed butter. I might end up having to convo both of them for some thangs.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> Tuesday, I think I'll cowash with HV "Green" do a quick Keraphix, Marie Dean Olive, Wheat, Berry Protein Rx under dryer no plastic cap, Steam with MD Sweet Milk & Honey.


your HV green doesnt have any mold in it? youre so lucky.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby Well Girl Skip that Tea Tree Stuff.


tea tree is strong no matter what its mixed with. only thing prolly strong enough to over power it is JBCO can you imagine a product with just those two ingredients? imma make you some


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby  I haven't seen any?  Although, you know it can still be 'invisible', but Imma Roll with it.

Remember I thought I had gotten rid of it all, and found a jar hiding in the back of the Fridge.  So it's On!


----------



## Brownie518

chebaby said:


> *your HV green doesnt have any mold in it? youre so lucky*.



Sorry but....  This had me dying!!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518  Speaking of that...Where the VIP?


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518  Speaking of that...Where the VIP?




 I wouldn't know...I got passed over, remember?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 I still hope you sent that in anyway.

Maybe that's why she didn't do it.erplexed


----------



## chebaby

Brownie518 said:


> Sorry but....  This had me dying!!!


 what i say?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I'm all set for Fall/Winter.  

I'll use those Groupons up, but I think I'm done getting Butters, Pomades, Lotions, Oils.

I'm just done.  When that Claudie, EndALL, and those little Esty things get here, I may just watch BF.

Although....I do want some Christine Gant and Marie Dean.  And either some BFH Shine Rinses or HV Phinising Rinses.  Tis All.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby  You were talmbout that Moldy-Go Green.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

ETA: If Sage has a Sale I'll get 2 DB Deep Conditioners.  OR DB


----------



## Brownie518

chebaby said:


> what i say?


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> I'm all set for Fall/Winter.
> 
> I'll use those Groupons up, but I think I'm done getting Butters, Pomades, Lotions, Oils.
> 
> I'm just done.  When that Claudie, EndALL, and those little Esty things get here, *I may just watch BF*.
> 
> *Although.*...I do want some Christine Gant and Marie Dean.  And either some BFH Shine Rinses or HV Phinising Rinses.  Tis All.



1st bolded- 

2nd bolded - yeah, thats what I thought!


----------



## Brownie518

Random thought - that Silk Dreams Vanilla Silk is thick as hell.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby  You were talmbout that Moldy-Go Green.


 i know.

did you see my post about making you an oil with just tea tree and JBCO?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> 1st bolded-
> 
> 2nd bolded - yeah, thats what I thought!


 
Brownie518  Hush Girl  You Ain't Right.

Them Faces are just plan wrong.

I really need to stay focused on using up stuff.  Really.


----------



## chebaby

i need some more henna. i only have some left over from today that i put in the freezer and a box of dulhan. i want some more jamila. i may order from ayurnatural.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> tea tree is strong no matter what its mixed with. only thing prolly strong enough to over power it is JBCO *can you imagine a product with just those two ingredients? imma make you some*


 
chebaby  and I got that 1,000 Count Box of ORS Replenishing Packs waiting on you too.

That mess stanks to high heaven.  I may wash tomorrow when I get home.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> i need some more henna. i only have some left over from today that i put in the freezer and a box of dulhan. i want some more jamila.* i may order from ayurnatural.*


 
chebaby  Is that who you get your Henna from? 

For some reason I thought you got yours from ButtersnBars?


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518  Hush Girl  You Ain't Right.
> 
> Them Faces are just plan wrong.
> *
> I really need to stay focused on using up stuff.*  Really.






You and me both! I'm trying, though. I'm not doing too bad  on this no buy. Not with hair stuff, at least. Other things, ehhhh. I got a bag the other day. And a TV. And another bag.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518  I've been picking up little stuff off Esty.  I need to leave that alone too.  

I got the Njoi Healthy Hair Butta' w/MSM and another Green Tea Hair Balm.

And that Saravun stuff and that Hairitage stuff.  I need to back up off Esty.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby  and I got that 1,000 Count Box of ORS Replenishing Packs waiting on you too.
> 
> That mess stanks to high heaven.  I may wash tomorrow when I get home.


 you know you want that JB tea tree. it has a nice ring to it lol.


IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby  Is that who you get your Henna from?
> 
> For some reason I thought you got yours from ButtersnBars?


yea i get all my powders from ayurnatural. i like them.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@chebaby Girl, No Please don't send me none. 

I'm on an No-Oil Buy Challenge anyway.

Please. That's Okay.

No Thanks.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair

Well, at least you're doing good with the No Buy on oil.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518 You were on an Oil-Kick a while back. You got over that right?

You the one that got me started.

Girl, I don't want none-a that Funky Oil @chebaby tryna' make. 

Bad as this stuff smell I already got on my head.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518 You were on an Oil-Kick a while back. You got over that right?
> 
> You the one that got me started.
> *
> Girl, I don't want none-a that Funky Oil @chebaby tryna' make*.
> 
> Bad as this stuff smell I already got on my head.



JBCO and tea tree . That would stink for real. 

I still get down with my oils. Love them. Especially my JBCO and my ceramides.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby Girl, No Please don't send me none.
> 
> I'm on an No-Oil Buy Challenge anyway.
> 
> Please. That's Okay.
> 
> No Thanks.


but you wont be buying this. im making it especially for you. and its going o be limited edition


----------



## Brownie518

chebaby said:


> but you wont be buying this. im making it especially for you. and its going o be limited edition


----------



## Shay72

This BF I will not be focused on hair products. I want a flat screen tv, an armoire, and maybe a loveseat .


----------



## divachyk

Shay72 - I have some household items requiring upgrade so I will likely go easy on the products also.


----------



## 13StepsAhead

Mernin' ladies! have a blessed week.


----------



## 13StepsAhead

divachyk said:


> @13StepsAhead - the weight loss is awesome. Congrats! God is good and blessing you in all sorts of ways. I agree with @IDareT'sHair - you'll be fly and sexy while there.
> 
> Hey Ladies - I needa stop being lazy and do my hair!


 
Thanks divachyk


----------



## divachyk

Today is a holiday. I'm off and doing absolutely nothing. Think I'll paint my nails/toes today since I did my hair yesterday. It's TU week so I will be letting the scalp rest.

Have a blessed week!


----------



## divachyk

How long does it normally take AfroVeda to ship? I purchased during the flash sale on 29 Sep but haven't received a ship notice as of yet.


----------



## 13StepsAhead

divachyk said:


> How long does it normally take AfroVeda to ship? I purchased during the flash sale on 29 Sep but haven't received a ship notice as of yet.


 
divachyk it took me about 1.5-2 weeks before I received my stuff.


----------



## chebaby

chello me ladies
i am having an amazing hair day. my braid out is looking might fine if i do say so myself lmao. 
it is shiny from the henna, looking extra black cherry and swings when i move my head. and oyin dew is back to doin' its thing for me because my hair is soft soft soft. not what i expected after doing an aphogee treatment 2 days in a row and then henna'ing with no deep conditioner lmao. i play too much with the protein.

i will be keeping my hair like this all week because i have the wake up extra early a few days this week and wont be getting to be until extra late so imma pineapple this bad boy and shake in the morning.
i think imma go back to braid outs now that the weather is changing and save the w&g for the warmer months.
in a few weeks i will go to the oyin store to reup on some honey hemp. dew and shine and define(the big jar). i used to not like shine and define but now it is


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@chebaby Just Washed. Please do not send that funky Combo Tea Tree/JBCO down here.

I know you said it's "Free".......

Please and NO Thank You.  I do not have room for it here.

@13StepsAhead Lawd....No Mail Today! I'll get it taken care of tomorrow.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby 

Girl....You do Play Around with Alot of PROTEIN  (Lawd...Che....So Do I)

I'm under the Dryer w/Nexxus Keraphix will Rinse and Slap on some Marie Dean Olive, Wheat & Berry and get back under dryer.

Reconstructor + Protein + Steam in Moisture = Regimen


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby Just Washed. Please do not send that funky Combo Tea Tree/JBCO down here.
> 
> I know you said it's "Free".......
> 
> Please and NO Thank You. I do not have room for it here.
> 
> @13StepsAhead Lawd....No Mail Today! I'll get it taken care of tomorrow.


 you know you have plenty of room for my special oil mix. im going to name it T's JB and tea tree
naw im just joking. i dont keep no funky tea tree in my house. i do however have a brand new bottle of JBCO that i dont know what to do with.


IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Girl....You do Play Around with Alot of PROTEIN (Lawd...Che....So Do I)
> 
> I'm under the Dryer w/Nexxus Keraphix will Rinse and Slap on some Marie Dean Olive, Wheat & Berry and get back under dryer.
> 
> Reconstructor + Protein + Steam in Moisture = Regimen


 i love protein
T we aint never scurred of protein. we jump on it like its going out of style lol.
i think imma save up my pennies and try that DRC


----------



## chebaby

oh, and im so in love with how my hair has been responding to henna again that i feel like i will continue to do a treatment every week.


----------



## chebaby

so yall know i meet the funniest people at work. why did this white lady just tell me she like my curls and asked me how i got it this way. i told her i made four braids on each side and then took them out. why did she say "i was watching a video on youtube about a twist out. is it like that". i think i almost swallowed my lips. like what is she doing watching videos on twist outs


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> you know you have plenty of room for my special oil mix. im going to name it T's JB and tea tree
> naw im just joking.* i dont keep no funky tea tree in my house. i do however have a brand new bottle of JBCO that i dont know what to do with.*
> 
> i love protein
> *T we aint never scurred of protein. we jump on it like its going out of style lol.*
> *i think imma save up my pennies and try that DRC*


 
@chebaby Yeah, we be all over some Protein! I know I wanted that DRC-28 so bad. That Lady clowned Charz & Ltown at that Hair Show. I woulda' had my DRC for $35.00 if she wouldna' been ackin' a fool.

Lawd...I guess I didn't remember how bad Tea Tree Stank! JBCO is the bomb.com tho'.



chebaby said:


> oh, and im so in love with how my hair has been responding to henna again that i feel like i will continue to do a treatment every week.


 
@chebaby You betta' slow your roll on those weekly Henna Treatments. You're out of Henna right now tho' right?

You just doing Henna Glosses right?



chebaby said:


> so yall know i meet the funniest people at work. why did this white lady just tell me she like my curls and asked me how i got it this way. i told her i made four braids on each side and then took them out. why did she say *"i was watching a video on youtube about a twist out. *is it like that".* i think i almost swallowed my lips. like what is she doing watching videos on twist outs*


 
@chebaby They won't let us have Nothin'. 

Maybe she doin' a twist-out on Tyrone.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby Yeah, we be all over some Protein! I know I wanted that DRC-28 so bad. That Lady clowned Charz & Ltown at that Hair Show. I woulda' had my DRC for $35.00 if she wouldna' been ackin' a fool.
> 
> Lawd...I guess I didn't remember how bad Tea Tree Stank! JBCO is the bomb.com tho'.
> 
> 
> 
> @chebaby You betta' slow your roll on those weekly Henna Treatments. You're out of Henna right now tho' right?
> 
> You just doing Henna Glosses right?
> 
> 
> 
> @chebaby They won't let us have Nothin'.
> 
> Maybe she doin' a twist-out on Tyrone.


the only place i ever see DRC locally aint really local but imma take the trip(its only like 35 minutes away) and get it. after i finish this sucky rebuilder and cj repair me. 
i remember how that lady clowned Charz what a mess lol. like we dont know how to read directions. only stylists can read direction

naw ive been doing regular hennas. but yesterday i only left it on for like 3 or 4 hours. just henna and water when i was adding honey and oils and other powders it wasnt making no difference waste o time.

girl and shes an older women. at least 65 and im being nice when i say that cause im really thinking 70 or so. i know white women cant be making videos on twist outs lol. so i wonder who she was watching and WHY


----------



## chebaby

OMG what if she was watching the typeF videos


----------



## divachyk

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Girl....You do Play Around with Alot of PROTEIN  (Lawd...Che....So Do I)
> 
> I'm under the Dryer w/Nexxus Keraphix will Rinse and Slap on some Marie Dean Olive, Wheat & Berry and get back under dryer.
> 
> Reconstructor + Protein + Steam in Moisture = Regimen





chebaby said:


> you know you have plenty of room for my special oil mix. im going to name it T's JB and tea tree
> naw im just joking. i dont keep no funky tea tree in my house. i do however have a brand new bottle of JBCO that i dont know what to do with.
> 
> i love protein
> T we aint never scurred of protein. we jump on it like its going out of style lol.
> i think imma save up my pennies and try that DRC



chebaby and IDareT'sHair - my hair would be on the flo' if I used protein frequently.


----------



## chebaby

divachyk said:


> @chebaby and @IDareT'sHair - my hair would be on the flo' if I used protein frequently.


 yea thats how i thought my hair would be when i went natural. i thought my hair would be dry and all i would need is moisture. so not the case  my hair is mush city at the drop of a hat. i needs ma protein often lol.

i actually enjoy experimenting with protein. i dont think my hair can get protein over load. not sure why but i did 2 aphogees back to back with no deep conditioning and my hair still feels soft. and the conditioner i used after my protein treatment had 2 different proteins in it(panthenol and oat protein) lmao.


----------



## chebaby

fun fact: and im prolly so late on this, yall probably already knew this. but you know how the aphogee treatment gets hard when you blow dry it? well after i finished blow drying it i decided to let it sit for an extra 10 minutes. i had no idea it softens up on its own  i thought my hair would stay hard but it doesnt. thats so funny to me.
that was my fun fact of the day lol.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@chebaby Yeah...I thought about getting it off Amazon. It's like $56.00 and no questions asked. 

About "Is you a Beautician"

Will finish up the Cream Protein & Rebuilder and re-evaluate the situation (whether I want to break down and make that investment). 

I already buy that Crazy BBD Stretch *which i lurve* for $55.00. So I gotta thank about it some more.

I still have HV Methi Set I haven't tried out and that Camille Rose Seaweed & Algae, Jasmines Rebuilder, Claudies Recon & Rebuilder etc.....

Oh Yeah, I hear Ultra-Sheen Duo-Tex is really good too (and cheap)


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby  That Curl Junkie "Theory" STANK


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby Yeah...I thought about getting it off Amazon. It's like $56.00 *and no questions asked*.
> 
> About "Is you a Beautician"
> 
> Will finish up the Cream Protein & Rebuilder and re-evaluate the situation (whether I want to break down and make that investment).
> 
> I already buy that Crazy BBD Stretch *which i lurve* for $55.00. So I gotta thank about it some more.
> 
> I still have HV Methi Set I haven't tried out and that Camille Rose Seaweed & Algae, Jasmines Rebuilder, Claudies Recon & Rebuilder etc.....
> 
> *Oh Yeah, I hear Ultra-Sheen Duo-Tex is really good too* (and cheap)


 i know i need to get my products with no questions asked. as long as i got the money what difference does it make
i want to try the duo tex soooooo bad. i may pick it up this weekend


IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby That Curl Junkie "Theory" STANK


girl i tried to told ya that stuff stank. smell like something you should clean the toilets with


----------



## divachyk

chebaby said:


> yea thats how i thought my hair would be when i went natural. i thought my hair would be dry and all i would need is moisture. so not the case  my hair is mush city at the drop of a hat. i needs ma protein often lol.
> 
> i actually enjoy experimenting with protein. i dont think my hair can get protein over load. *not sure why but i did 2 aphogees back to back with no deep conditioning and my hair still feels soft. and the conditioner i used after my protein treatment had 2 different proteins in it(panthenol and oat protein) lmao.*



Dang che (chebaby). I'd be bald! My hair is iffy. I can do a reconstructor several weeks straight and my hair will love it and then without warning, it's starts aking up, breaking and what not because I've slightly overloaded. I'm working on learning how to properly do the wet strand test to check for protein/moisture balance. I suck at the wet strand test right now. I just gauge my protein by how my dry hair feels - is it breaking? No, then I'm good. If yes, then I use protein.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> i know i need to get my products with no questions asked. *as long as i got the money what difference does it make*
> *i want to try the duo tex soooooo bad. i may pick it up this weekend*
> 
> *girl i tried to told ya that stuff stank. smell like something you should clean the toilets with*


 
chebaby  Girl....I hope that Po' Lady wasn't watching that Ragged-tay TypeF

Yes Lawd....Toliet Bowl Cleaner with a Splash of Liquid Plum'R

If/When I get DRC28 I'll just get it off Amazon.  I don't want no mess.

Yeah, You can get Duo-Tex at Sally.  If I wasn't sittin' on all these Protein Rx's I'd get a bottle too.  I got Repair Me and the CJ Reconstructor.

I need to sit down somewhere.


----------



## chebaby

divachyk said:


> Dang che (@chebaby). I'd be bald! My hair is iffy. I can do a reconstructor several weeks straight and my hair will love it and then without warning, it's starts aking up, breaking and what not because I've slightly overloaded. I'm working on learning how to properly do the wet strand test to check for protein/moisture balance. I suck at the wet strand test right now.* I just gauge my protein by how my dry hair feels - is it breaking? No, then I'm good. If yes, then I use protein*.


 when i was relaxed i used joico k-pak every week but i followed it with the hydrator and my hair stayed nice soft and strong. i also falt ironed every week back then. now the k-pak is waaaaayyyyyy to light for me.

usually i think its the other way around(at least in my mind) you need more protein as a relaxed head then as a natural. but it didnt work out that way for me

and i think the bolded is a great way to tell whether or not you need protein. i know if im co washing every single day then i need a light protein conditioner 2x a week. also if i go a few weeks with no protein at all my hair will get mushy and stringy.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby Girl....I hope that Po' Lady wasn't watching that Ragged-tay TypeF
> 
> Yes Lawd....Toliet Bowl Cleaner with a Splash of Liquid Plum'R
> 
> If/When I get DRC28 I'll just get it off Amazon. I don't want no mess.
> 
> Yeah, You can get Duo-Tex at Sally. If I wasn't sittin' on all these Protein Rx's I'd get a bottle too. I got Repair Me and the CJ Reconstructor.
> 
> I need to sit down somewhere.


 when are you going to use that funky junkie
i might use it this weekend to steam. i want to hurry up and use it before it goes bad since you know she discontinued it like 10 years ago


----------



## mkd

My hair definitely needs some protein.  It is acting funky so I will definitely be doing an aphogee two step Friday.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> when are you going to use that funky junkie
> i might use it this weekend to steam.* i want to hurry up and use it before it goes bad since you know she discontinued it like 10 years ago*


 

@chebaby Lawd....You shoulda' told me that before I ordered it. 

I'll use it Friday. Put it in Rotation ASAP. I have 2 bottles.

Hmp. That Sucka was still Sixteen Bucks. It shoulda' been Two-Fiddy

@mkd What You Doin'? Were you off? I had to Werk


----------



## divachyk

I had a hairtastrophe occur a few weeks ago but we parted ways yesterday so I'm soothing the pain with buying WEN Ginger Pumpkin. 

The story goes - Around the end of Sep, work had me spread thin. Pair that with being super ill with acid reflux, I kinda didn't do much to my hair. My hair was slightly tangled leading in to my wash session but nothing major (or so I didn't think). I washed and ended up with 3 knots. 2 were detangled out but not without incident. I had some breakage. The 3rd wouldn't budge. I cowashed my hair 5x at least, oil rinsed, etc. Nothing - so here's the end result. I finally chopped it yesterday!

I'm posting a link because I didn't resize the pic. Plus, I don't want to have to visit this thread and see my disaster on blast!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *when i was relaxed i used joico k-pak every week but i followed it with the hydrator and my hair stayed nice soft and strong. i also falt ironed every week back then. now the k-pak is waaaaayyyyyy to light for me.*


 
@chebaby Excellent Point Che. I really don't have any really heavy Protein Rx's. erplexed

I think the 'heaviest' thing I have on hand is maybe that Dudley Cream Protein & Dudley Rebuilder.

My other stuff is like: Komaza, Cathy Howse, Jasmine, CJ, SSI Fortifying, HV Methi, Claudie. (the Handmade Naturals). 

And I have: K-Pak, Redken Deep Fuel, Nexxus Keraphix, Emergencee (and stuff like that).

No 2-Step, Duo-Tex, DRC. I guess the Closest thing I got is: Mega-Tek (which I plan to start using as a Protein DC'er).


----------



## IDareT'sHair

divachyk  I was getting them (Just Like that) All the Freakin' Time.... 

I had to really make sure I was detangling all the way down to the NG.

I know what you mean.  It made me Naseous to try to work them out.  That right there is what DROVE ME to buy detangling products and to start detangling on soaking wet hair. Brownie518 (and others) helped me through that.

I feel your Pain.  Some of them just can't be worked out, no matter how much Oil, Conditioner, Butter, Margarine, Crisco.  It ain't movin'.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

divachyk  Oh, Yeah, that Denman D-24 Double Row Detangling Comb also helped out alot too. 

 Because it gets all the Sheds out.


----------



## divachyk

IDareT'sHair - I will never again shampoo my hair unless I'm fully detangled. This is my first experienced with dreaded knots. It made me sick to my stomach. Brownie518 and I chatted via PM. She offered great suggestions but nothing conquered that third and final knot. It wasn't budging a'tall (at all). That's what I was dragging yesterday as I didn't want to face the chop demon. Lesson learned!

I will be investing in some pre-wash detangling products.


----------



## divachyk

IDareT'sHair said:


> @divachyk  Oh, Yeah, that Denman D-24 Double Row Detangling Comb also helped out alot too.
> 
> Because it gets all the Sheds out.


IDareT'sHair - oh cool, thank you. My bone combs have helped a lot also but I still need something with extra umph. I'll give the denman a try. What's your best detangling product suggestion?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Right Now I'm using at various times in no particular order of preference:

MOP (Modern Organic Product) Pear Detangler
QB Coco Tree Detangling Ghee
Marie Dean Mango Tango Detangler
Afro Detangling Spray
Afroveda's Moringa & Ginger Detangling Spray *love it, love it, love it* If she ever has a decent Sale I will stock up. Ran Out Tho'
Jasmine's Silk Detangler

I had to add a Detangling Product to my Regi To "Deal" with those Knots and Tangles. 

Girl, I was desperate watching YT Videos and the Whole Nine. It makes you wanna CRY. (For Real)

I've been good on that for a minute now tho'.

ETA: I have 'It's a 10' but I've never tried it.

@divachyk


----------



## IDareT'sHair

sorry.  double post.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

divachyk  Gurl....You know how much I love my Bone Combs, but I had to have that Denman D-24 Double Row Detangling Comb to deal specifically with that particular issue.

It removes errrthang.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Used up 1 Tube Nexxus Keraphix.  Have 2-3 Back Ups.  Will put another Reconstructor into Rotation.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby Lawd....You shoulda' told me that before I ordered it.
> 
> I'll use it Friday. Put it in Rotation ASAP. I have 2 bottles.
> 
> Hmp. That Sucka was still Sixteen Bucks. It shoulda' been Two-Fiddy
> 
> @mkd What You Doin'? Were you off? I had to Werk


 lmao i did tell you. i thought thats why aveyou was having all those sales to get rid of old product cause she discontinued the theiry like a year ago
long as i dont see no mold


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@chebaby How you Gone See Mold in that Dark Bottle.

I had a Package in the mail from Saturday. My Saravun Stuff from Esty. YAY!


----------



## mkd

divachyk, I feel your pain.  I think knots like that and poor detangling led to my set back and me cutting my hair back to shoulder length.  I couldn't take the breakage anymore.  I will never detangle like that again.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

mkd  I Agree.  I had a similiar experience. 

But Ms. B Brownie518  pointed out several things I could do differently and it worked.


----------



## Brownie518

divachyk - Girl, that knot!!!! Glad you got rid of that joint!!

Hey, ladies. I'm at work, with a horrible attitude. I had to find a quiet conference room to hide in so I don't offend anyone with my funky self. I hope I get tomorrow off. I want to get some rest and wash my hair. It feels so good but looks horrible. I'm going to prepoo with CPR and my stank mix of JBCO, Amla, Brahmi, Emu, and hemp seed oils. Wash with Aveda DR and DC with Claudie's Deep Moisturizing.


----------



## Shay72

What's so crazy is my hair is getting hang time and I'm still trying to pull it back. Let me act like I'm not stupid and try to fully wear it down tomorrow. Besides I'm supposed to be giving my edges a break. I've officially been taking the viviscal for a month now. They say you don't really notice anything for 3 or 4 months. I used the shampoo for the 2nd time today. I was iffy about using it but it doesn't seem drying to my hair. I may eventually buy the conditioner and the scalp lotion too bc I want to go full force. I've been taking my silica pill too about 5-6 times a week too.

Has anyone seen the Keranique commercials?


----------



## Brownie518

Shay72

Hey, Shay!! I bet your hair is too cute! Let it hang, girl!! 

What's Keranique? *off to google*


----------



## Shay72

Brownie518
It's another hair loss/hair growth system. I was just wondering if the LHCFers were on it yet.


----------



## divachyk

Thank you ladies for the support. I sure needed that pick me up. Brownie518 - what detangling secrets did you share with T?


----------



## Brownie518

divachyk said:


> Thank you ladies for the support. I sure needed that pick me up. @Brownie518 - what detangling secrets did you share with T?




Hey divachyk
I was thinking about that, too. Trying to remember what she and I talked about. I don't even remember now.


----------



## divachyk

Brownie518 said:


> Hey @divachyk
> I was thinking about that, too. Trying to remember what she and I talked about. I don't even remember now.


Brownie518
K, well if you remember, hook a sistah up.  

Do you work overnight? Is it hard staying awake?


----------



## Seamonster

divachyk sorry you had to lose such a beautiful lock of hair to a knot. I have had some pretty vicious knots myself and know how it feels.


----------



## divachyk

Seamonster said:


> @divachyk sorry you had to lose such a beautiful lock of hair to a knot. I have had some pretty vicious knots myself and know how it feels.


It was my first and hopefully my last Seamonster. Thx for the love.


----------



## Brownie518

divachyk said:


> @Brownie518
> K, well if you remember, hook a sistah up.
> 
> Do you work overnight? Is it hard staying awake?



divachyk

Yep, I work 12 hour nights. Most of the time, I'm good, but sometimes.....

I'll look back and see what I told T and get back to you.


----------



## divachyk

Brownie518 said:


> @divachyk
> 
> Yep, I work 12 hour nights. Most of the time, I'm good, but sometimes.....
> 
> I'll look back and see what I told T and get back to you.


Thanks Brownie518 - I am a self proclaimed insomniac so I think I would be do good most nights. I'm a stay up all night and sleep all day kinda girl but that doesn't work for my job.


----------



## Zaz

Morning ladies. Does anyone here oil their scalp? I've been wearing my hair blown out more vs my usual wash n go. Without the frequent cowashes, I find that my scalp gets a bit dry/itchy after 2-3 days 

The health food store by here had a sale so I bought some avocado oil for $5, I also have castor, evoo, evco, sweet almond oil and grapeseed oil. 

Which one would you recommend and how often do you ladies oil your scalp?


----------



## Eisani

Hey ladies. It feels like I haven't been on in forever. My trip was nice until Sunday. I was at the outlet and got extremely ill. Had to miss my train and didn't leave until last night. No work today.

I suppose I'll wash my hair today and continue to lie around the house. I'm feeling compelled to do some online shopping.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Zaz said:


> Morning ladies. Does anyone here oil their scalp? I've been wearing my hair blown out more vs my usual wash n go. Without the frequent cowashes, I find that my scalp gets a bit dry/itchy after 2-3 days
> 
> The health food store by here had a sale so I bought some avocado oil for $5, I also have castor, evoo, evco, sweet almond oil and grapeseed oil.
> 
> Which one would you recommend and how often do you ladies oil your scalp?



Zaz I would suggest a mix of evco, grapeseed & castor. I oil and massage my scalp every other day, anything more than that is too much for me.


----------



## 13StepsAhead

Hey ladies  I start my new job on Monday, so I think I will make the transition to my wig at that time. Hopefully this wig holds up  for at least 2-3 months so that I can buy about  3 more to bring with my when I go overseas.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

13StepsAhead Good luck 

Hey ladies my wrist is doing  better; still tender but not too bad.
I used up the following:
SSI's moisture mist (1 backup)
HV's Acai Phyto (1 backup) & 16oz Sitrinillah ( 2 backups)
Enso's 16oz jar of agave gel & 8oz bottle of Hibiscus leave in (no backups)
QB's MTCG (1backup)


----------



## Shay72

So I wore my hair down,parted down the middle, with two decorative bobby pins. I  it. Thank goodness bc I need to give my edges a break so I can see if this viviscal makes a difference


----------



## Seamonster

Just did a search and destroy, keeping the knots at bay. I was so tempted to take off another 1/2 inch, but I resisted. Since I have been trimming weekly, my hair seems stronger, less breakage, and fewer knots. Now I notice I have a whack patch in the back, above the nape, full of knots. So I am thinking I may have been missing it in my trims.

Using the last of my KBB hair milk today. Just learned how to use these leave ins, and get good results. Ya!


----------



## chebaby

hello ladies
talk about tired. i am like a walking zombie today, so tired.
anyway my braid out will not hold up all week. its fluffier than usual today but i think its because i used shine and define which has a little glycerin in it. usually when i use just the dew my hair lasts all week.
ill make it last until tomorrow and then the next day ill just bun.


----------



## Charz

These knots in my hair are driving me madd! I just wanna snap all of em out!


----------



## 13StepsAhead

I'm planning out my reggie for tomorrow; hopefully, I use something up tomorrow.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Evening Divas!

Lawd it's been a Long Day.

@chebaby I feel you Girl. I'm worn out. And I have a presentation early tomorrow a.m.

Anyway, back to the 'fun stuff' I got a coupla' thangs in the mail. (My little Esty orders). I need to leave that place alone.

Used up 2 ounce Jar of Hairitage Hydrations Aloe & Peach Pomade *have back ups*


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> Evening Divas!
> 
> Lawd it's been a Long Day.
> 
> @chebaby I feel you Girl. I'm worn out. And I have a presentation early tomorrow a.m.
> 
> Anyway, back to the 'fun stuff' I got a coupla' thangs in the mail. (My little Esty orders). I need to leave that place alone.
> 
> Used up 2 ounce Jar of Hairitage Hydrations Aloe & Peach Pomade *have back ups*


 girl im sitting here about to fall out im so tired.

i love etsy but i havent been on there in a while.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> girl im sitting here about to fall out im so tired.
> 
> *i love etsy but i havent been on there in a while.*


 
chebaby

Gurl...Stay Outta' There.  That Little Crazy Site is Addicting.  Remember when I didn't know how to use it? 

I miss those days.

Me too che.  I'm going to bed soon......  I gotta be on top of my game tomorrow.  Especially since ScaryJeri-Curl will be there lookin' Greeasy.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> *Gurl...Stay Outta' There*. That Little Crazy Site is Addicting. Remember when I didn't know how to use it?
> 
> I miss those days.
> 
> Me too che. I'm going to bed soon...... I gotta be on top of my game tomorrow. Especially since *ScaryJeri-Curl will be there lookin' Greeasy*.


 the first bolded reminded me of something from a horror movie beware of etsy.

@ second bolded.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> the first bolded reminded me of something from a horror movie beware of etsy.
> 
> @ second bolded.


 
@chebaby Seriously Che. Esty is the Devil. All them little products start to add up.

I can't stand that Man. He is a Horrible Boss. Just Horrible. 

Not to mention that Homemade Jeri-Curl sitting up cross-ways on his head. Drippin'. And Cheap Suits.

Looking like he whipped it up in his kitchen and left it in too long!


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby Seriously Che. Esty is the Devil. All them little products start to add up.
> 
> I can't stand that Man. He is a Horrible Boss. Just Horrible.
> 
> *Not to mention that Homemade Jeri-Curl sitting up cross-ways on his head*. Drippin'. And Cheap Suits.
> 
> Looking like he whipped it up in his kitchen and left it in too long!


 you are crazy this had me rollin.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby  Girl....You can't tell if it's napi or straight but it's definitely crooked.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby Girl....You can't tell if it's napi or straight but *it's definitely crooked*.


 you need to do a drive by and snap a picture of this
make it your new siggy

i guess aveyou aint get up to a 1000 followers on twitter cause i aint seen no sale yet.


----------



## divachyk

Eisani said:


> Hey ladies. It feels like I haven't been on in forever. My trip was nice until Sunday. I was at the outlet and got extremely ill. Had to miss my train and didn't leave until last night. No work today.
> 
> I suppose I'll wash my hair today and continue to lie around the house. I'm feeling compelled to do some online shopping.


Eisani - are you feeling better?



Charz said:


> These knots in my hair are driving me madd! I just wanna snap all of em out!


Charz - nooooooooooooooooooo don't snap 'em. I'm super sensitive to this right now.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@chebaby Girl....It looks a Hotmess. 

And he got the nerve to think he's _the Stuff_ (with them 70's) Cheap Polyester Suits.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby Seriously Che. Esty is the Devil. All them little products start to add up.
> 
> I can't stand that Man. He is a Horrible Boss. Just Horrible.
> 
> Not to mention that *Homemade Jeri-Curl sitting up cross-ways on his head.* Drippin'. And Cheap Suits.
> 
> Looking like he whipped it up in his kitchen and left it in too long!



 I'm picturing this right now!!

Hey, ladies! I did get the day off today and I slept my *** off.  I was exhausted last night at work. I couldn't concentrate, kept drifting off, it was a mess. I am sitting here with my head soaked in JBCO, Emu, Amla, and Brahmi oils. Stanky! I put some Claudie's Elixir on my scalp, too. My head was itchin but it could be from being tired. You know how you get all itchy when you get real sleepy? 

I think I'll wait til morning to wash. I'll put the CPR in around 5am, leave it an hour, then get down to bizniz.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518 Girl...Don't errthang get all itchy!

You right tho'. That Oil Soak/Mix Sounds really good. 

But not the 5 a.m.

Girl, that Mess is Perched up on his Head Side-Ways looking like a Greasy Birds Nest. 

Like the Birds had a Fit Up in His Head and To' it Up.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518 Girl...Don't errthang get all itchy!
> 
> You right tho'. That Oil Soak/Mix Sounds really good.
> 
> But not the 5 a.m.
> 
> *Girl, that Mess is Perched up on his Head Side-Ways looking like a Greasy Birds Nest.
> 
> Like the Birds had a Fit Up in His Head and To' it Up.*



IDareT'sHair

Well, you know I'm a night owl so 5am is prime time for me. I'll probably knock out in about 20 minutes and get up around 1am to watch my shows on demand. 

Bolded - ......


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 chebaby

Girls, he took some old Chitlin' Grease, Mixed in some Anti Freeze, Brake Fluid and a little Charcoal Lighter Fluid and Baggied Overnight!

Rinsed it out in Clorox and then had somebody try to do a Roller-Set.


----------



## Brownie518

^^^^


----------



## IDareT'sHair

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518 @chebaby
> 
> Girls, he took some old Chitlin' Grease, Mixed in some Anti Freeze, Brake Fluid and a little Charcoal Lighter Fluid and Baggied Overnight!
> 
> Rinsed it out in Clorox and then had somebody try to do a Roller-Set.


 
Brownie518  And on top of that it's Crooked.erplexed

Oh Yeah, after the removed the rollers, they sprayed it with RAID.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> Brownie518  And on top of that it's Crooked.erplexed
> 
> Oh Yeah, after the removed the rollers, they sprayed it with RAID.



  

I know he looks a mess!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *I know he looks a mess!*


 
Brownie518

And he's Incompetent!

btw:  Lovin' the Aloe & Peach Pomade and the "Sprout" You should contact her.


----------



## chebaby

RAID


----------



## Ltown

Charz said:


> These knots in my hair are driving me madd! I just wanna snap all of em out!


 

Hey ladies, chilling almost done with accounting, next is stats!  @ Charz, pin that hair up, I'm surprise you don't get them often it's so thick. I know when I did wear my hair out in twist/puff it knot. I spray my hair wet to untangle or saturate with creamy leavein.  

I'm on Ltown no-buy for sure, I have too many products look like a mini bss.  So BF got to be 20-30% sale. Heck I need to probably sale something but selling is a [email protected]# sometimes.  I need to go to ultra or jcpenney to get me some nixoin vitamin, since folks saying amazon not pure. Charz may come up that way if weathers nice.


----------



## Shay72

Charz said:


> These knots in my hair are driving me madd! I just wanna snap all of em out!


 
The knots are why I've been hair lazy. I've been doing 3-4 day hair and it's working. Knots are the only thing I don't like about being natural. I'm to the point that although it's best to detangle weekly I don't if I don't feel like it. Cuz if I do it when I don't feel like it . Still loving the Curly Kinks stuff.

I need to know about the Silk Hair Dreams stuff. What's good?


----------



## SimJam

Eisanihope you're feeling better

I hopped on the terressentials train and ordered a 16oz left coast lemon and 8oz cool mint

Im getting them tomorrow and will do the 5 day hair "detox" I tried my version of the terressentials last week using bentonite clay mixed with aloevera juice and herbal tea and my hair responded well 

cant wait to try this product. many ladies say they hardly have to DC after - just a leave in and seal ***clutches pearls***


----------



## beautyaddict1913

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518 @chebaby
> 
> Girls, he took some old Chitlin' Grease, Mixed in some Anti Freeze, Brake Fluid and a little Charcoal Lighter Fluid and Baggied Overnight!
> 
> Rinsed it out in Clorox and then had somebody try to do a Roller-Set.


 
I dont even know what you are talking about but I fell out lol! 

I miss u ladies! I have been super busy with work, and have not had time to do my hair! I think I need to get weave next month because I hate how ratchet my wigs start to look after two weeks lol...I may need to get me a custom lace front and see how that works for me because I do love moisturizing and co-washing and I cant do that appropriately when Im weaved up lol

What have yall been buying?


----------



## bronzebomb

beautyaddict1913 - I want a custom lace front like YESTERDAY!  I am ready to snatch this too little wig off my head!  I am thinking about this one...

http://www.allaboutmyhair.com/Store/cart.php?m=product_detail&p=625 

i just want it in 18 inches...


----------



## chebaby

hello ladies
hair still holding up, surprisingly lol.
sunday when i do my briads for my next brad out i wont use shine and define. just dew and bsp on my ends. ill save the shine and define for the winter.

that other thread reminded me i have some curls whipped cream so ill start using that on my braid outs too. i also have some qhemet heavy cream i will be using. 

i want some detangling ghee, that castor moringa oil, and the twisting butter(now that it has a nice smell) for my twist outs.

actually i dont know why i want the oil cause i aint no oil person. but its only 2oz. my kbb oil just sitting there. i really only like it for the smell.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

beautyaddict1913  I was talmbout my boss......


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Hey Divas! Just catching up. Just rubbed in some "Sprout" which is Hairitage Hydrations version of Christine Gant "Mixed Greens" 

Look, Smell, Consistency. Absolutely Identical IMO.

Anyway, not much going on. Ms. C gone hook me up with a little something.

Looking forward to possibly using up something on Wash Day. What....I'm not sure. 

Maybe that Jar of "Go Green" although I may have 1 mo' Cowash with it after this one.

The only thing I got today was my Home Fragrance Oils I ordered from BBWorks.


----------



## Brownie518

Hey ladies. I'm here, just chillin until American Horror or whatever it's called, comes on at 10. 

Shay72 - Re: Silk Dreams hair stuff, I love the Nourish Oil and the PRE!!


----------



## chebaby

Brownie, i want to see american horror but i always miss the good shows since i work at night
maybe its on demand.


----------



## Brownie518

chebaby said:


> Brownie, i want to see american horror but i always miss the good shows since i work at night
> maybe its on demand.



chebaby 

I live on demand. I tear up some shows online on my breaks, too. I watched this first episode on demand yesterday.  It's so weird!!! You might be able to check it on the FX website, too.


----------



## chebaby

thanx brownie. ill look for it this weekend. i dont know why. that creepy horror stuff freaks me out. but i cant get enough of it.

i will not be seeing paranormal activity though when them two girls stood infornt of the mirror and said that name that i shall not mention three time nope. ya wont get me.


----------



## Brownie518

chebaby said:


> thanx brownie. ill look for it this weekend. i dont know why. that creepy horror stuff freaks me out. but i cant get enough of it.
> 
> i will not be seeing paranormal activity though when them two girls stood infornt of the mirror and said that name that i shall not mention three time nope. ya wont get me.



This show is VERY creepy.  I like it!

Paranormal 3 looks scary...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518 Ms. B! What's Up? I hope you got my email. 

My Temple Balm should be on the way soon too.


----------



## chebaby

Brownie518 said:


> This show is VERY creepy.  I like it!
> 
> Paranormal 3 looks scary...


 see i like creepy. dont like scary unless all the lights are on lol.



on another note i think i want to use something different thiss weekend. either that funky junkie or that moroccan oil mask.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby  I thought you were gonna Cowash with Funkie-Junkie and DC under SteamA with Morrocan Oil Masque?


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby I thought you were gonna Cowash with Funkie-Junkie and DC under SteamA with Morrocan Oil Masque?


 i might. that sounds


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518 Ms. B! What's Up? I hope you got my email.
> 
> My Temple Balm should be on the way soon too.



Hey, girl!! I got distracted by that thread about the WW asking OP for a threesome...

Let me go check my mail...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby  That does sound good.  How does that Morrocan Masque Smell?  

Maybe it can overcome the scent of Funkie-Junkie.

Brownie518  My T. Balm is on hold for about a week.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby That does sound good. How does that Morrocan Masque Smell?
> 
> Maybe it can overcome the scent of Funkie-Junkie.
> 
> @Brownie518 My T. Balm is on hold for about a week.


 its perfumey but its light so not too bad.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> chebaby  That does sound good.  How does that Morrocan Masque Smell?
> 
> Maybe it can overcome the scent of Funkie-Junkie.
> 
> Brownie518 *My T. Balm is on hold for about a week*.





I ended up knocking out and didn't even do my hair this morning. I have to do it tonight, though. It is lookin a hot mess right now.  I can't wait for a review of that Moroccan masque.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518 Weren't You Soakin' Yo' Head in a Bunch of Oils last night?

You musta' talk to Chitlin'

About that other situation...Ummm Yeah


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518 Weren't You Soakin' Yo' Head in a Bunch of Oils last night?
> 
> *You musta' talk to Chitlin'*
> 
> About that other situation...Ummm Yeah



  


erplexed at "that other situation."


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> erplexed *at "that other situation."*


 
Brownie518  I gave it the same face....

.....

You & Chitlin' 

Girl....He had the nerve to keep 'pattin' it this a.m. in the meeting. 

chebaby  I thought about you sayin' I should take a pic of that HAM.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518 I gave it the same face....
> 
> .....
> 
> You & Chitlin'
> 
> Girl....He had the nerve to keep 'pattin' it this a.m. in the meeting.
> 
> @chebaby I thought about you sayin' I should take a pic of that HAM.


 you should have

i am sooooooo bored and tired. and i got a headache cause i ate some salty chicken i knew i shouldnt have ate lol.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> you should have
> 
> i am sooooooo bored and tired. and i got a headache cause* i ate some salty chicken i knew i shouldnt have ate lol.*


 
@chebaby WOW!  Salty chicken.

But was it good?

I wanna buy something. I keep giving the side-eye to my 2 Groupons.  

But I don't want no more CJ right now or DM Super Buttercreme or Curls Sublime Conditioner.

And I'm all Esty'ed out. So I need to go sit down.


----------



## mkd

Brownie518, I like American horror story too.  I really like the cast, especially the neighbor with the daughter with downs,  I can't think if her name right now.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

mkd

Hey mk!


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby WOW!  Salty chicken.
> 
> But was it good?
> 
> I wanna buy something. I keep giving the side-eye to my 2 Groupons.
> 
> But I don't want no more CJ right now or DM Super Buttercreme or Curls Sublime Conditioner.
> 
> And I'm all Esty'ed out. So I need to go sit down.


 oh yea it was finger lickin good. i eat it all the time and err time i eat it i get a headache

i want something too but aveyou aint get nothing i want.


----------



## mkd

Hey IDareT'sHair!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *oh yea it was finger lickin good. i eat it all the time and err time i eat it i get a headache*
> 
> *i want something too but aveyou aint get nothing i want.*


 
@chebaby *cackles like La Colocha* bout you eatin' it and gettin' a headache.

Was you lickin'on them PayNah Fangers?

They ain't got nothin' I want right now either.  

Hmp. They need some more Lines up in that Piece.

"AVE YOU"  No...."HAVE YOU" Got Anything Else?"


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby  Girl...not AveYou

HAVEYOU got anything else up in that piece!


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby **cackles like La Colocha* bout you eatin' it and gettin' a headache*.
> 
> *Was you lickin'on them PayNah Fangers*?
> 
> They ain't got nothin' I want right now either.
> 
> Hmp. They need some more Lines up in that Piece.


 im serious about that headache girl. i think they putting something in that chicken aint gon' stop me from eating it thought

girl yes i was lickin' them paynah fingers. thats how i get my good luck


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby Girl...not AveYou
> 
> *HAVEYOU got anything else up in that piece*!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

mkd  Are you doing your Apoghee Treatment this weekend?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> im serious about that headache girl. i think they putting something in that chicken aint gon' stop me from eating it thought
> 
> *girl yes i was lickin' them paynah fingers. thats how i get my good luck*


 
chebaby

You made be Bust Out Laughin'

  Well...If that's how You get Your Good Luck, I'm surprised they still got Skin left on 'Em.


----------



## mkd

Yes t definitely.  My hair is acting an arse. I hope aphogee will help.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

mkd chebaby

Are ya'll close to using up anything?  I've been killing some butters/pomades.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @mkd @chebaby
> 
> Are ya'll close to using up anything? I've been killing some butters/pomades.


 hmmm i cant remember. i used up somethings last week, my honey hemp, and at least 2 other conditioners but i cant remember what lol. oh my kbb hair mask.

im close to using up a 8oz rehab but i want be using that this weekend so thats at least another week it will be holding on.
and im practically holding on to a bottle of kckt that should have been thrown away last week but im tryna get every little drop out of that bottle lol. thats about it.


----------



## Eisani

divachyk SimJam I'm better, thanks. I didnt wash any hair yesterday, I slept for 16 hours . Still taking it easy and sipping broth. Haven't had solid food since Sunday morning but my waistline aint complaining. 

I need to wash my hair, I smell scalp . Yall know I gotta maintain. In other news I'm trying not to side eye someone on the exchange board. I'm givin em 2 mo' days and I'm filing a paypal complaint.


----------



## Brownie518

mkd said:


> Brownie518, I like American horror story too.  I really like the cast, especially the neighbor with the daughter with downs,  I can't think if her name right now.



mkd 

Jessica Lange! I really like her character, too. She is a mess!!  Did you watch it tonight??? So she and the maid (another mess!!) got the kid to start seeing the father for therapy? 


Staying on thread topic:

I used up my last BFH Olive Drench (and found another BFH Desert Castor Seed moisturizer), and another Avocado & Silk. I'm going through my Claudie's Deep Moisturizing quicker than I thought I would. I also finished a bottle of Eyl  jamaican castor oil. I prefer the Tropic Isle one. 

I still haven't purchased, besides the EndAll...btw, has anyone received their order yet???


----------



## divachyk

Hi Ladies - hope everything had a great night! Hmph, I sholl sure be in bed right about now and I sholl hope my TU goes well tomorrow. I gots a lot riding on this one. I needs it pitcha perfect!


----------



## Shay72

Still hair lazy. Done had this cocasta up in my hair for about 4-5 hrs now. Too lazy to steam. Bout to slap some dc on it and go to bed.


----------



## Ltown

Good Morning ladies! 

I use up claudia end 1 or 2 don't recall but won't buy again, not thick enough for me. I'm on a use up with challenge for real, mostly conditioners that I will use as cowash now that is what I'm doing so I should be good by BF. I do my hair twice a week, everyday won't work since I can't use permanent dyes anymore i need the color rinse to stay on the gray temples. 

@IDareT'sHair, I'm saving my hairtages for colder weather since I probably won't buy much I have alot of butters now so I'm using up my enso hair lotions to use up. 

I like mixing my own oils and TJMaxx sell my favorites grapeseed, almond, avocado pretty cheap.


----------



## 13StepsAhead

Mernin ladies I'm off today and tomorrow, so I had the chance to do an overnight DC with CJ deep fix and I just twisted my hair in 8 twist with the last of my hair dew  (I gotta get me some more of this stuff before I go). I actually like CJ deep fix this time around, luckily I have 1 more.


----------



## natura87

Fighting the urge to buy something. Who has a sale?


----------



## bronzebomb

I peep in every now and then to see what's up, but I think I'm over the PJism.  

I think I'm going to upgrade a few things, I’ve decided to:

• Get my iPhone tomorrow (yes, I may get in line)
• Put the iPad on lay-a-way at Wal-Mart (cuz, I really don't need this).  If I put it on law-a-way, I won't change my mind.
• Get a flat screen on Black Friday
• Get another Gucci for Christmas

***I may get a custom wig***


----------



## Eisani

Wal-Mart has layaway again? I see a lot of stores are bringing it back. Thangs is rough out 'chea. 

I'm STILL tired. WTH is going on??


----------



## beautyaddict1913

bronzebomb said:


> @beautyaddict1913 - I want a custom lace front like YESTERDAY! I am ready to snatch this too little wig off my head! I am thinking about this one...
> 
> http://www.allaboutmyhair.com/Store/cart.php?m=product_detail&p=625
> 
> i just want it in 18 inches...


 
Whew! Thats gorgeous! But its dang near $600...I am not wearing my mortgage on my head lol

Hello ladies! I got tired of my wig today! I wore it to my client meetings this morning, then went home for lunch and snatched it off, unbraided my hair and clipped it into a zing. Its so soft and pretty! Last night I put KBB butter love in my hair....I like it a lot on dry hair!


----------



## beautyaddict1913

IDareT'sHair said:


> @mkd @chebaby
> 
> Are ya'll close to using up anything? I've been killing some butters/pomades.


 
Last week I used up Claudie's Garden Oil and I am close to using up Claudie's gel and Darcy's DC. By Black Friday I want to use up Jasmine's Hibiscus, Donna Marie Buttercream, SheaMoisture Smoothie, KCCC, SSI Honey Rinse, and Curl Junkie Curl Fix - thats very reasonable!


----------



## Zaz

My Ricky's order arrived and the KCCC jar was cracked  I'm debating whether or not to email them since I didn't really lose much, it just made everything gooey. I added a photo and you can tell barely any of it is missing. 







Today I did a wash n go with kckt and KMF upper management, so far I like it but I'm waiting to see how it fairs when it dries


----------



## Ltown

Hey DMV ladies, there is a natural hair show at the National Harbor this weekend go to LHCF meet for the link. 

I have online test at 5:30 this will cowash hair with Enso and Tresame.


----------



## mkd

Zaz said:


> My Ricky's order arrived and the KCCC jar was cracked  I'm debating whether or not to email them since I didn't really lose much, it just made everything gooey. I added a photo and you can tell barely any of it is missing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Today I did a wash n go with kckt and KMF upper management, so far I like it but I'm waiting to see how it fairs when it dries


 Zaz, will you post how your hair dried with the upper management gel?  I haven't used it on a wash and go but I have a bottle just sitting around getting no use.


----------



## bronzebomb

beautyaddict1913 - Hmm...well, since I would have to pay for the weave tracks and closure $300 and installation $200, I thought it was a good deal.  I can keep the wig for a year... that weave is only good for a few months.

 I thought that was a good deal!!


----------



## chebaby

chello ladies
i put some kbb oil on my hair and put the braid out in a puff. tonight i will probably twist my hair with the intentions of wearing a more define puff. saturday i will wash and go with the rest of my kckt and then sunday i cant wait to do my hair.
i plan on shampooing with cd black vanilla(almost done with this), doing a henna treatment for 2 hours with a heat cap on the whole time. then rinse with tresseme and i may steam with funkie junkie. then im going to braid my hair with dew and bsp.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby  Evenin' Diva!  How's them Lucky Fangers? 

Probably itchin' to hit PayNah I bet......

Just rubbed on some Hairitage "Sprout" asked her to invoice me for 8 ounce Jar.  Waiting on that.

Other than that, not doing nothin'.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby *Evenin' Diva! How's them Lucky Fangers? *
> 
> *Probably itchin' to hit PayNah I bet......*
> 
> Just rubbed on some Hairitage "Sprout" asked her to invoice me for 8 ounce Jar. Waiting on that.
> 
> Other than that, not doing nothin'.


 you know it im looking for something to buy. i havent hit paynah on my qhemet but i probably will soon lmao.

im just internet browsing. its a slow day and its raining


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby  I feel you.  So Am I (looking for something to buy).  

If I don't hear back from Hairitage, Imma look for something else.erplexed

I've been waiting on that invoice for 2 days.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby I feel you. So Am I (looking for something to buy).
> 
> If I don't hear back from Hairitage, Imma look for something else.erplexed
> 
> I've been waiting on that invoice for 2 days.


 what cha lookin at?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@chebaby Hey Che! You're right. They be 'lurkin'.  

As soon as I posted that....I got an Invoice.....


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Finished Up 1 2 ounce Jar of "Sprout" (No Back Ups) Just order an 8 ounce jar 

Will move on to an open Jar of Claudie Shea Pomade in Hello Sugar.  

Wanna use this up.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby Hey Che! You're right. They be 'lurkin'.
> 
> As soon as I posted that....I got an Invoice.....


  hush yo mouff. did you really?
thats the funniest thing ever


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> Finished Up 1 2 ounce Jar of "Sprout" (No Back Ups) Just order an 8 ounce jar
> 
> Will move on to an open Jar of Claudie Shea Pomade in Hello Sugar.
> 
> Wanna use this up.


 i cant wait until it gets cold. i have a lot of good winter products i forgot i have that komaza balm you sent me and i have a carols daught hair balm which i used to LOVE it gives the hair major bling and it smells like almonds, vanilla and sugar


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@chebaby

Yeah, we are sitting on some Great Winter Hair Gear

We got the Gear.

Yeah...Girl, she got that PayNah right here in a split second. 

WOW!  What a coincidence.erplexed


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Yeah, we are sitting on some Great Winter Hair Gear
> 
> We got the Gear.
> 
> Yeah...Girl, she got that PayNah right here in a split second.
> 
> *WOW! What a coincidence*.erplexed


Oprah says there are no coincidence
she be lurkin lol.

yea girl what will you be using for the winter?

ill be using qhemet heavy cream
dew
curls whipped cream
super silky
curl junkie beauticurls leave in(even though i cant stand that fishy smell, i wonder if it went bad?)
komaza balm
cd balm
kbb butter


----------



## Zaz

mkd so far I really like it, it could be a replacement for KCCC. It didn't dry hard and worked well with the KCKT as a leave in. I'm going to try it again tomorrow with Hairveda's whipped ends, then with different leave ins to see if I get any white residue.
It made my hair shiny and well defined with no crunchy feeling, in fact it has a very soft finish. Now I wish I had bought another Ricky's deal.


----------



## mkd

Zaz, I think I will try it tomorrow.  Thanks.


----------



## 13StepsAhead

Hey Divas!

I may really want to buy somemore of Oyin's Dew because my hair feels AMAZING, but I just need to hold on until BF.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby  Gone be Usin' a boatload of Butters, Heavy Creams, Heavy Lotions, Oils & Pomades.  And Steam! Steam! Steam!

mkd beautyaddict1913  Hey Ladies...Waz Up!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

13StepsAhead  Hey 13!  Did you get your stuff?


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby Gone be Usin' a boatload of Butters, Heavy Creams, Heavy Lotions, Oils & Pomades. And Steam! Steam! Steam!
> 
> @mkd @beautyaddict1913 Hey Ladies...Waz Up!


 i plan on steaming a lot too.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> i plan on steaming a lot too.


 
chebaby  Me too Girl!  Can't wait.

I should be thinking out my Reg for tomorrow (or Saturday a.m.).  

Although I have it all written out.  I will finish up 1 8 ounce Enso Naturals Daily Hair Conditioner.


----------



## 13StepsAhead

Hey IDareT'sHair no it didn't come yet and I was ready too; luckily I'll be home tomorrow so I'll be able to get it before I go out.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

13StepsAhead  And it was 'estimated' to arrive today.

Durn USPSerplexed

I just looked.  It's in Kearny NJ? (wherever that is).  So hopefully it will be there soon.


----------



## 13StepsAhead

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby* Gone be Usin' a boatload of Butters, Heavy Creams, Heavy Lotions, Oils & Pomades. And Steam! Steam! Steam*!
> 
> @mkd @beautyaddict1913 Hey Ladies...Waz Up!


 
 sounds like my winter product line up.


----------



## 13StepsAhead

IDareT'sHair said:


> @13StepsAhead And it was 'estimated' to arrive today.
> 
> Durn USPSerplexed
> 
> I just looked. It's in Kearny NJ? (wherever that is). So hopefully it will be there soon.


 
IDareT'sHair ok that's not far at all , so it will definitely be here tomorrow.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

13StepsAhead  I have several of the lighter, whippy creams too.  I'll pull some of those as well.  

I just got a Broccoli Seed Hair Cream off Esty and it is just like a Whipped Mousse.  

Very light.  Interesting consistency.

I have a couple QB BRBC and AOHC to use as well.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@chebaby @13StepsAhead @mkd @Zaz Okay here's some of what I'll be using:

QB BRBC, AOHC
DB Oils and DB Shea Lotion & DB Transitioning Cream
Enso Naturals Olive & Honey and Marshmallow & Honey, Blue Malva & Honey Hibisicus
Hairitage Hydrations, "Clouds", Sprout, Blackberry & Sage, Peach Pomade
Claudie Temple Balm Revitalizer
SSI Marshmallow Cream & Marula Butter
Nature's Blessing
JBCO Extra Dark
Oyin Dew
Komaza Shea Lotion, Hair Cream
"Save My Ends" 
Njoi Creations Green Tea & Matcha, Hair Butter w/MSM, Coconut Pomade
Claudie Ends, Quinoa, etc.....
Saravun Naturals Castor Seed Butter, Broccoli Seed Butter, Castor Hair Pomade
Afroveda Ginger Pomade
Donna Marie Super Buttercreme
Purabody Naturals Capucua Butter

Lawd...I'm Tired...What about Ya'll


----------



## 13StepsAhead

IDareT'sHair that broccoli seed hair cream sounds . I need to start browsing etsy


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@13StepsAhead

It's this. I also got the Castor Seed Butter that also looks light & whippy


----------



## mkd

Hey IDareT'sHair!! How are ya?  Your line up sounds great.


----------



## 13StepsAhead

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby @13StepsAhead @mkd @Zaz Okay here's some of what I'll be using:
> 
> *QB BRBC, AOHC*
> DB Oils and DB Shea Lotion & DB Transitioning Cream
> Enso Naturals Olive & Honey and Marshmallow & Honey, Blue Malva & Honey Hibisicus
> Hairitage Hydrations, "Clouds", Sprout, Blackberry & Sage, Peach Pomade
> Claudie Temple Balm Revitalizer
> SSI Marshmallow Cream & Marula Butter
> Nature's Blessing
> *JBCO* Extra Dark
> Oyin Dew
> Komaza Shea Lotion, Hair Cream
> "Save My Ends"
> Njoi Creations Green Tea & Matcha, Hair Butter w/MSM, Coconut Pomade
> Claudie Ends, Quinoa, etc.....
> Saravun Naturals Castor Seed Butter, Broccoli Seed Butter, Castor Hair Pomade
> Afroveda Ginger Pomade
> *Donna Marie Super Buttercreme*
> 
> Lawd...I'm Tired...What about Ya'll


 
IDareT'sHair I will be using the bolded with the addidtion on the following:

QB OHHB
QB CTDG
AV Shea Amla
AV Cocolatte
CJ Honey Butta'
SM Raw shea LI (original formula)
HV Almond Glaze
Oyin BSP

I would like to re-up on the following:
Oyin Dew
SSI Marshmallow hair cream


----------



## IDareT'sHair

13StepsAhead

Here:



http://www.etsy.com/listing/82978662/broccoli-hair-butter?ref=cat2_gallery_36


----------



## IDareT'sHair

13StepsAhead 

I forgot about HV Almond Glaze and CJ Honey Butta'

mkd  Thanks Lady!


----------



## 13StepsAhead

IDareT'sHair said:


> @13StepsAhead
> 
> Here:
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.etsy.com/listing/82978662/broccoli-hair-butter?ref=cat2_gallery_36


 
  I might just hop on that.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

13StepsAhead

The Castor Seed Butter looks similar.


----------



## 13StepsAhead

@IDareT'sHair when you try the broccoli seed hair cream let me know how you like it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

13StepsAhead said:


> @IDareT'sHair when you try the broccoli seed hair cream let me know how you like it.


 
13StepsAhead  I sure will.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair

I think I'm really going to like this DM Super Buttercreme.  It worked great on my hair and it smells


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518  Glad you likin' that Ms. B!  Thanks for the review.  Can't wait to try it out

So, you finally finished up your Hair uh?


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518  Glad you likin' that Ms. B!  Thanks for the review.  Can't wait to try it out
> 
> So, you finally finished up your Hair uh?



Yes, girl. I did it real early in the morning. And I dozed off with my DC on for like 2 hours and my hair came out so nice and silky.  So, yeah, that Super Buttercreme is really nice. Thanks, again!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518  Did you DC with A&S?  

I need to pull mine back out.  I'm working on a Cherry Pineapple one (I think).  I know I have 1 open.

I may use it this weekend.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518  Did you DC with A&S?
> 
> I need to pull mine back out.  I'm working on a Cherry Pineapple one (I think).  I know I have 1 open.
> 
> I may use it this weekend.



IDareT'sHair

Yeah, I did. I had a small bit left in the jar (Hello Sugar) and I added some SD Vanilla Silk Dream Cream or whatever its called. I'm popping the lid on some Tropical Coconut A&S next wash.  I think (hope) I have two in that scent. I have a box from Dana from a long while ago that I didn't even open yet look and I think there are two Tropical Coconuts in there.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518 Yeah, that Tropical Coconut is thebomb.com 

I wonder if I have any of those left?

Yeah, Imma use A&S this weekend. You just convinced me. 

I wanna open a Hibiscus soon too. Love That One!

I also have 2 Babbasu Xtremes.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518 Lemme pull that A&S out right now. 

I keep using Marie Dean like I got back ups and I don't.erplexed

I just LURVE that Stuff. All Of It.  I want a lot of that BF.  

I hope they have 30%.  Last BF it was 25%


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518 Lemme pull that A&S out right now.
> 
> I keep using Marie Dean like I got back ups and I don't.erplexed
> 
> I just LURVE that Stuff. All Of It.  I want a lot of that BF.
> 
> I hope they have 30%.  Last BF it was 25%



Ask Dana if she has the Tropical Coconut available.  Last time I talked to her, I couldn't get the Hello Sugar so I got the TC instead. 

I'll be getting some Marie Dean, too. 

I am ready for this Sephora F&F, for real.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *Ask Dana if she has the Tropical Coconut available*.  .


 
Brownie518    Nah....I ain't askin' her nothin' cause I don't need no more Jasmine.  

If I do get anything, it will be the Silk Detangler.

*lawd b you tryna' set me up*


----------



## Zaz

IDareT'sHair my fall/winter lineup is looking pretty good though I want more stuff 
I'll be using:
KCKT
BC Alaffia leave in
Curls milkshake
Curls whipped cream
Curls souffle
Curls goddess curs glaze
AOHC
KMF upper management gel
SheaMoisture curl & style milk
But I also want some BRBC and CTDG. 

Last winter I did daily wash n gos but this time I'm going to try more twistouts using my heavier creams  I'm retiring my glycerin leave ins and lighter gels/creams.

I'm mad I'm talking about a lineup, putting products in and retiring others for the season, this is our version of Fantasy Football


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518    Nah....I ain't askin' her nothin' cause I don't need no more Jasmine.
> 
> If I do get anything, it will be the Silk Detangler.
> 
> **lawd b you tryna' set me up**



Nah, not me, man. Nevah! 

I can't believe it's the middle of October already. BF will be here before I know it. I'm doing much better than I thought I would on this No Buy...which means I will be going IN on BF. It's going to be ugly!!


----------



## mkd

I need to think about retiring glycerin heavy products but I don't even know what to use.  Everything I like has it.  I do think I am going to continue to wash and go through the winter so I need to give this some thought.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Zaz said:


> *I'm mad I'm talking about a lineup, putting products in and retiring others for the season, this is our version of Fantasy Football  *


 

@Zaz You're Right Zazzie!

It is like Fantasy Football or something Crazy! 

We're Some Straight Up PJ's!

Talmbout puttin' products into "Play" 

And who Gone Start and Who on the Bench.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518  I need to stay up outta Esty. 

And Um...Yeah...You were tryna' set me up!....

BF I only want (as of today)

Marie Dean
BFH Shine Rinses & Cleansing Conditioners *maybe*
Jessicurl Too Shea! 32 ounces


----------



## chebaby

i decided imma do my hair tonight. cleanse with cj daily fix and condition and detangle with darycs pumpkin. then i will use cj honey butter as my leave in/styler and slick back with DM DCC. tomorrow i will add my hair zing and go.

saturday i will do second day wash and go.

T, your line up looks good.
yall reminded me i have an a&s i need to use. might use it this weekend if i decide not to use funkie junkie.


----------



## chebaby

black firday i dont want much. just that 32oz bottle of kckt. i was gonna get a ton of smoothing lotion but i have 2 bottles i havent even touched yet. i think im good on curl junkie forever


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518*  I need to stay up outta Esty. *
> 
> And Um...Yeah...You were tryna' set me up!....
> 
> BF I only want (as of today)
> 
> Marie Dean
> BFH Shine Rinses & Cleansing Conditioners *maybe*
> Jessicurl Too Shea! 32 ounces



IDareT'sHair

@ bolded - Yes, you do...

@ that BF list... and that's it?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby  Why are you tryna' NOT to use Funkie-Junkie? 

I will cowash with it next week, after I finish up my Enso Sea Buckthorn.  I have about 1 mo' left.  

I may hafta' pull out GO GREEN too to finish up my hair.

So, I'll rotate:

Funkie-Junkie
Claudie Karpanga Conditioner
Camille Rose 

*All of these are 8 ounce bottles.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 

That list only depends what's on Sale.  

If someone else has a better Sale, errthang is subject to change. 

Because I just remembered, I want 2 more DB DC'ers.

*i really need a list so i don't get jammed up*


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby Why are you tryna' NOT to use Funkie-Junkie?
> 
> I will cowash with it next week, after I finish up my Enso Sea Buckthorn. I have about 1 mo' left.
> 
> I may hafta' pull out GO GREEN too to finish up my hair.
> 
> So, I'll rotate:
> 
> Funkie-Junkie
> Claudie Karpanga Conditioner
> Camille Rose
> 
> *All of these are 8 ounce bottles.


cause its funkie and i wanted that stiff sooooo bad too. when i got though i was like


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *cause its funkie and i wanted that stiff sooooo bad too. when i got though i was like*


 
chebaby  And then you Convinced me to Buy it too!....

I should send you mine


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@chebaby Girl....We might fall in love with Funkie.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair

Those 8 ouncers should go pretty quickly.

 I looked around and I don't have as many different deep conditioners as I thought I did. As I usually do, I mean. I have a few A&S, Claudie's Deep Moisturizing and Avocado Intense (1 each, both almost done), BFH Ginger Mac, one tube of JMRB, maybe 2 Hibiscus. Those are my staples, and after those I have maybe 4 or 5 different strays floating around. For Reconstructors, I have some Okra and Dumb Blonde, one each. I'm just making a mental list here...


----------



## Brownie518

I want some Redken Smooth Down Butter Treat and Extreme Deep Fuel. I think I'll use my Smooth Down fuel shot thingy next week.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby And then you Convinced me to Buy it too!....
> 
> *I should send you mine*


 
naw girl you keep it. you might love it


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> @IDareT'sHair
> 
> *Those 8 ouncers should go pretty quickly.*
> 
> I looked around and I don't have as many different deep conditioners as I thought I did. As I usually do, I mean. I have a few A&S, Claudie's Deep Moisturizing and Avocado Intense (1 each, both almost done), BFH Ginger Mac, one tube of JMRB, maybe 2 Hibiscus. Those are my staples, and after those I have maybe 4 or 5 different strays floating around. For Reconstructors, *I have some Okra *and Dumb Blonde, one each. I'm just making a mental list here...


 
Brownie518

Yeah, I should be able to knock those 8 ounces out pretty quickly. 

Oh, Yeah I remember I wanted SSI Pomegrante 2 16 ounces and 1 16 ounce Okra.  (I guess my BFH List is Growing)


----------



## hannan

Hey, everyone! Long time no write! 

So I was in the middle of a study break a couple of minutes ago and I logged on to facebook and I just won a QB contest!  That's the first thing I've ever won.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby  I took one Whiff of that mess, and Put the Cap Back on it STAT!

Smell like something Mr. Chitlin' uses to "Activate"

Imma gone & use it up tho'.  And I have 2 bottles

How many do you have?  (I can always send you a back-up)


----------



## IDareT'sHair

hannan said:


> Hey, everyone! Long time no write!
> 
> So I was in the middle of a study break a couple of minutes ago and I logged on to facebook and *I just won a QB contest!  That's the first thing I've ever won.*


 
hannan  I thought you were busy with School!  

Congrats Girlie!

What did you Win?

Good Job!


----------



## hannan

IDareT'sHair said:


> hannan  I thought you were busy with School!
> 
> Congrats Girlie!
> 
> What did you Win?
> 
> Good Job!



 I know. I pop up here every now and then. I lurk out in OT to avoid the spurrt up here. My no-buy has been going well. 

Thank you! I got a 20% off coupon that expires in a month. 

How you been doing, T?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

hannan said:


> I know. I pop up here every now and then. *I lurk out in OT to avoid the spurrt up here. My no-buy has been going well. *
> 
> *Thank you! I got a 20% off coupon that expires in a month. *
> 
> *How you been doing, T?*


 
@hannan Doin' Good. Ready for the Weekend.

20% is good for QB. Make sure you get something nice for yourself.

Yeah...I hear you. 

The Spurrrrt be Deep Up in this Piece and Folks Lickin' they Lucky Fangers @chebaby

Hey Hannan: Did you know Lickin' Your Fangers makes them Hit PayNah Faster?


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @hannan Doin' Good. Ready for the Weekend.
> 
> 20% is good for QB. Make sure you get something nice for yourself.
> 
> Yeah...I hear you.
> 
> *The Spurrrrt be Deep Up in this Piece and Folks Lickin' they Lucky Fangers* @chebaby
> 
> Hey Hannan: Did you know Lickin' Your Fangers makes them Hit PayNah Faster?


 
i just ordered a detangling ghee, athopickawhateverthehell twisting butter and a sample of the honey balm.


----------



## divachyk

Brownie518 said:


> @IDareT'sHair
> 
> I think I'm really going to like this DM Super Buttercreme.  It worked great on my hair and it smells


I love this item although I haven't really figured out how I want to use it. Heck, I'll use it on my body if I had too. It smells divine.



mkd said:


> I need to think about retiring glycerin heavy products but I don't even know what to use.  Everything I like has it.  I do think I am going to continue to wash and go through the winter so I need to give this some thought.


Consider me retired. Glycerin use to work for me but it's an epic fail for the most part these days. It can't be too high on the list, along with avj.


----------



## divachyk

So no word from End All as of yet. *I even emailed her but got no response. I sure hope she's okay. As for my money, yeah I'm concerned about that too but I'll just dispute it with paypal if need be*

My AV coco latte and shea amla will ship tomorrow!  *I emailed them too*


----------



## Eisani

Still haven't done any hair, but polished my nails lol! 

I'm going to wash/dc in a high bun tomorrow while at work since it's a college team sweatshirt day. Hook 'em Horns!! :Copy of 2cool:


----------



## divachyk

@Eisani - do you feel a little better now?


----------



## Ltown

IDareT'sHair said:


> Brownie518  I need to stay up outta Esty.
> 
> And Um...Yeah...You were tryna' set me up!....
> 
> BF I only want (as of today)
> 
> Marie Dean
> BFH Shine Rinses & Cleansing Conditioners *maybe*
> Jessicurl Too Shea! 32 ounces





IDareT'sHair said:


> 13StepsAhead
> 
> Here:
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.etsy.com/listing/82978662/broccoli-hair-butter?ref=cat2_gallery_36





IdareT'Hair,  i can't believe your list is this small

I don't know how you find these esty vendor but this one is in my save for later.  The texture of the cream looks thick is it like hairtage?


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Hey all  I've been busy the past few days I missed yall.

I decided to cut all the damaged ends off from last years dryness fiasco before it gets worse. That means about 2 inches off


----------



## divachyk

Have a great day ladies!


----------



## chebaby

hello everyone
my hair is in a puff today. honey butta didnt do for me what it usually does.
tomorrow i will shampoo and then condition with cj repair me and then use kckt as a leave in and w&g.


----------



## beautyaddict1913

Hello ladies, I am working late at the office. When I get off I am hitting the gym and I have to do my hair tonight if I want it to look like something tomoro. I will be washing with CJ Daily Fix, detangling with HV Moist 24/7, Doing a CJ Curl Fix Treatment, DC'ing with Darcy's and I havent chose my leave in yet but I'm sealing it with grapeseed oil because I am doing a blow out and bantu knot out....I am going out tomoro and it will be my first time wearing my hair out to a club! Im bringing a hair zing just in case I get overwhelmed lol


----------



## Ltown

Hey ladies, hope everything good.  Nothong new with hair!


----------



## Shay72

I just read that entire Silk Hair Dreams thread in the vendor section. Imma bout to haul. I think there is a review thread too so I wanna read that too before making my order.


----------



## Shay72

I've been getting a lot of e-mails from KBB, Ojon, and Uncle Funky's. I've been deleting them without reading them but have been wondering when did I sign up to get those e-mails? I probably forgot to uncheck something on something.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ltown said:


> @IdareT'Hair, i can't believe your list is this small
> 
> I don't know how you find these esty vendor but this one is in my save for later. *The texture of the cream looks thick is it like hairtage?*


 
Ltown  No, it isn't thick at all.  It's very light/whippy almost like a mousse.  It's nothing like Enso or Hairitage. 

It's more on the lines of Claudie's Whipped products, but even 'lighter'.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Under the dryer.  Using the last little corner of my Komaza Protein Rx.  I have a back-up I got on a Swap with Curly.  

I'll steam in a bit with Jasmine's Avocado & Silk in Cherry Pineapple.  Then do a Tea Rinse and apply Leave-In & Dry.


----------



## 13StepsAhead

Hey ladies nothing going on with my hair today. I'm on my way out with the ladies and I'm wearing a twist out  pinned to the side that I did with the DM DCC. What do you think?







Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## IDareT'sHair

13StepsAhead

Cute! Cute! Cute!  Have Fun tonight.  And don't get in no trouble.....


----------



## 13StepsAhead

Thanks IDareT'sHair! In regards to getting in trouble, i can't make any promises 


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## IDareT'sHair

13StepsAhead  I see!  That Hurr is Fiyah!  So.........I guess it's on!  

Anyway, you're leaving soon.  


But I don't think SO would be none too happy.


----------



## Brownie518

Shay72 said:


> I just read that entire Silk Hair Dreams thread in the vendor section. Imma bout to haul. I think there is a review thread too so I wanna read that too before making my order.



Get the Nourish oil!!!  What are you thinkin' of haulin' from there, so far?



Shay72 said:


> I've been getting *a lot of e-mails from KBB, Ojon, and Uncle Funky's*. I've been deleting them without reading them but have been wondering when did I sign up to get those e-mails? I probably forgot to uncheck something on something.



I've been getting them, also. What's up with that? 

My hair is erplexed right now. We got poured on like 3 times while we were out.  It was storming like a mutha.


----------



## Ltown

13StepsAhead said:


> Hey ladies nothing going on with my hair today. I'm on my way out with the ladies and I'm wearing a twist out  pinned to the side that I did with the DM DCC. What do you think?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



You and your hair are cute! Rock it!


----------



## Brownie518

13StepsAhead

Girl, your hair really looks cute!!!!!


----------



## mkd

13StepsAhead, you are pretty and your hair is cute!  

I am about to do my 3 step and roller set with either curl formers or regular rollers. 

 I liked the upper management gel on a wash and go.


----------



## Shay72

Brownie518 said:


> Get the Nourish oil!!!  What are you thinkin' of haulin' from there, so far?
> 
> 
> 
> I've been getting them, also. What's up with that?
> 
> My hair is erplexed right now. We got poured on like 3 times while we were out.  It was storming like a mutha.


 
I got the pre,nourish, whip my hair, aaliyah's hair blessing, and wheat germ butter conditioner.

Okay it's not just me then with those e-mails.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72 Brownie518

I'm always late to the Party.  I still haven't purchased any Silk Drames.....

Maybe if there is a BF Sale

OT:  I really like Enso Naturals Green Tea Cleansing Conditioner.  (I wish I had more).


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I'm glad i did that little 'dusting'.  My Hair feels/looks alot better.  I had got a little SH tho' and had to hide them....


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Tonight Used Up:

1 Hairveda ACV Phinising Rinse 1 back-up
1 Enso Naturals Seabuckthorn & Horsetail Daily Conditioner *back ups*


----------



## chebaby

13, you are super cute!!!

i cant wait until tomorrow, im going to the outlets with my brother and his friend. we gonna have soooooo much fun lol. and of course we will be eating


----------



## Eisani

divachyk  I'm feeling better, thanks. Scheduled to see my dr about my gall bladder next Friday .

Washed my funky head this moring with CON green label and ended up doing a 10 min dc while showering w/Okra Winfrey mixed with Curl Rehab. Rinsed and used my own oil based moisturizer sealed wit my own butta and threw it up in a Hair Zing. My curls looked nice. I really wonder about folks' technique and flat iron temp when they say their curls don't come back when doing bkt or even just flat ironing.


----------



## divachyk

13StepsAhead - girl, you better work! Looking good.

Eisani - hope all is well with your GB. I myself have been dealing with acid reflux and it sux!


----------



## 13StepsAhead

Mernin ladies! Thanks for all of the compliments I had a blast last night. Now my hair on the other hand  I may need to do a co-wash today.


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Eisani

divachyk I like them curls in your avi! The reflux has been off the chain lately  

I'm still in my PJ's. It's a crisp fall day and I think I'll start drinking wine early- at least that's what I want to do. Not sure if it'll cause indigestion.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

13StepsAhead

I see things are "Out For Delivery" Hopefully Soon..........................


----------



## 13StepsAhead

Wow IDareT'sHair I just got my package and my mouth dropped when I opened the box... You're awesome!


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## IDareT'sHair

13StepsAhead  Glad it "Finally" arrived. _ Finally_.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Finished Up 1 Hairitage Hydrations "Clouds" Mango Tango Butter (have back-ups).  Will be Moisturizing with Something "Claudie" not sure what.

Either Ends or Quinoa Hair Cream.


----------



## Seamonster

Shay72 make sure you get the vanilla silk dreams, and go moisture shampoo. These two are hair amazing. I have everything Silk Dreams.

IDareT'sHair PJ fantasy hair styling winter rotation

It is all about wax, grease and pomades for me. 
Puranatural capachu butter
HH Avocado cloud, and horsetail butter
Claudies end's #1
CD hhb, smells like an indian store :hippie:, but gives my 4z a great braid out
Komaza butters, QB AO, HV 
End All 
Burts bees balm meh, but it last a long time
CJ Honey Butta 
Oyin HD, HH, BSP
Syntonics Edge define 
tancho stick 

For DC's I will finish my HV sitrinullah, Jasmines Hibiscus, will not rebuy. They are great, but I prefer komaza Olive 
SD VS, Claudies, CJ Deep Fix, Rehab , repair me

BF list  
Flat Screen TV, glass containers
chebaby thanks for the heads up on the funkie Re up SSI, and Puranatural, Some coco DC's
Oils: Plum, Pumpkin, Tamanu, Camelina
New lines I want to try QB, DB, CR, BASK, CR wen, and AG based upon the BF deals.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Seamonster  Great List!  

WOW!  Alot of great products.


----------



## 13StepsAhead

So I just finished Co-washing and re-twisting my hair. I used up a roux 619 (3 pack) and HSH Pumpkin Potion LI.  I definitely need to do a protein treatment tomorrow.


----------



## Brownie518

Shay72 said:


> I got the pre,nourish, whip my hair, aaliyah's hair blessing, and wheat germ butter conditioner.
> 
> Okay it's not just me then with those e-mails.



Shay72

Let me know how the Aaliyah's and Wheat germ are!! I looove that Pre, too! 



IDareT'sHair said:


> Shay72 Brownie518
> 
> I'm always late to the Party.  I still haven't purchased any Silk Drames.....
> 
> Maybe if there is a BF Sale
> 
> OT:  I really like Enso Naturals Green Tea Cleansing Conditioner.  (I wish I had more).



IDareT'sHair

....janky


----------



## Ltown

Eisani said:


> divachyk I like them curls in your avi! The reflux has been off the chain lately
> 
> I'm still in my PJ's. It's a crisp fall day and I think I'll start drinking wine early- at least that's what I want to do. Not sure if it'll cause indigestion.



Eisani, you have reflux, me too. I had it bad two weeks ago, drinking too much coffee, and soda because of class. I cut down alot.  Still have to followup to make sure its not getting ulcer.  Acid reflux is terrible.  Hope you feel better.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518  Hey Ms. B!  Was Up?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I'm really liking the Saravun Broccoli Hair Cream.  I didn't care for the Castor Hair Dressing (it was way too heavy).erplexed  

I contacted her.  She said it works better on "Natural Hair"

I offered to send it back but she said she only does 'Refunds' no Returns.  It's still sealed and everything.


----------



## Ltown

IDareT'sHair said:


> I'm really liking the Saravun Broccoli Hair Cream. I didn't care for the Castor Hair Dressing (it was way too heavy).erplexed
> 
> I contacted her. She said it works better on "Natural Hair"
> 
> I offered to send it back but she said she only does 'Refunds' no Returns. It's still sealed and everything.


 

IDareT'sHair, everything ain't for natural either, the only difference between natural and relax is straight hair and most of our textures is the same regardless but none the less.  no returns well maybe you can swap with someone. I have some bask java coffee pomade I can't stand the smell or the  pomade wax have to be way down the list for me.   I'll give it to some other local natural.  


I sent to the natural show and it was ok, not many vendors, most are self-made none that we know.  Some of the speakers are bloggers and salon owners I didn't stay long, didn't want to hear lectures about doing my hair. Once you been on hair board for 2+years you know it .


----------



## Shay72

Ltown
Was that the "Natural is not a Fad" event? I'm thinking of going to Happily Natural next week.

What's going on with Claudies?


----------



## Ltown

Shay72 said:


> Ltown
> Was that the "Natural is not a Fad" event? I'm thinking of going to Happily Natural next week.
> 
> What's going on with Claudies?



Shay72, yes it was at the harbor i was suppose to go next week but i'm watching friend's dd and i can't trust 2 teenagers alone that far out and riding with someone.  I was going to go with another lhcf member.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Shay72 She is having problems with her Knee and has to stay off of it for a bit.

I'm sure  You Could email her.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ltown I may send it back to her anyway.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Hey ladies I need to play catch up but I hope everyone is great.

DH sent me to the spa today to cheer me up because I ended up having to cut 3 inches off so I was very upset. My hair does look alot better now but that was a major setback.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl  Who Did your Cut for you Curly? 

I'm sure it looks very nice tho'.

You'll get those 3 inches back in no time.  (I keep telling myself that too...so it has to be true right????)


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> curlyhersheygirl  Who Did your Cut for you Curly?
> 
> I'm sure it looks very nice tho'.
> 
> You'll get those 3 inches back in no time.  (I keep telling myself that too...so it has to be true right????)



IDareT'sHair DH did it for me. We went to 3 different salons and all the stylists were being difficult so DH asked the last one to show him what the damaged hair looked like then he said he'll take care of it


----------



## mkd

curlyhersheygirl, I understand how you feel.  It will grow back soon.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

mkd & IDareT'sHair I know it will but it's just hard seeing it so short


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> @IDareT'sHair DH did it for me. We went to 3 different salons and all the stylists were being difficult so *DH asked the last one to show him what the damaged hair looked like then he said he'll take care of it*


 
curlyhersheygirl

What are you planning to do differently?


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> curlyhersheygirl
> 
> What are you planning to do differently?



IDareT'sHair Well I know the damage was due to inadequate moisturizing and poor detangling so I've already changed the way I take care of my hair back in January. I think I waited too long before I made a clean cut instead of just trimming; that made it worse.


----------



## divachyk

Eisani, thank you for the compliment.

Eisani Ltown, shoo, we need a acid reflux support group. As nasty as it sounds, I've been drinking acv to help stabilize my system. It helps 90% of the time. Ate pizza yesterday without issues. I purchased Bragg's acv from the health food store. You mix 1tbsp acv with 8 ounces of water.

curlyhersheygirl - very sorry that you had to cut your hair. I chopped a lock and life almost came to a complete stop so I know how you feel. Hang in there.

Dang Seamonster - what a list! Enjoy.


----------



## Brownie518

Hey, ya'll. I lost my netbook somewhere in this house. I'm hoping it didn't accidentally get tossed when I had to throw stuff out after Irene.  I loved that little thing, too. I've been looking for it all day. SO thinks I just put it up somewhere in the panic and just can't remember. Fingers crossed.

Anyway, I'll be doing my hair later on tonight. I'll prepoo with CPR, wash with Aveda Damage Remedy, and DC with Claudie's Deep Moisturizing. I found an 8 ounce bottle today.


----------



## divachyk

Good luck at finding it Brownie518


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518  Yeah Ms. B, I hope you locate it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I decided to mix some of that Heavy Castor Hair Dressing in a small Jar with Mega-Tek.  I will be applying this to my Nape area.


----------



## robot.

hey ladies. been a hectic few weeks for me. i can't wait til monday night. i have two exams and a paper due that day. i'm sooo tired! ugh i haven't even been to the gym.

but i have started reworking your cowl, Mama T. it'll be in the mail by the end of this week


----------



## SimJam

13StepsAhead I agreee with all the other ladies, cute hair and face.  I also feel like I need to cowash after going out, especially to the club, everything smells like smoke and drunk 

divachyk Ive also just been through abt 3 tests trying to figure out what wrong wih my GI tract, now I've gone "non traditional medicine" and went on a macrobiotic diet which was been great, 10 straight days without any stomach issues !!!! So now Im gonna b following those diet principles.

and onto hair!!! 
started using the terresentials mud wash last night - its awesome. They suggest a 7 day hair detox, which I was a bit skeptical of, but I could actually feel and see my hair change with each wash, lighter fluffier and easier to detangle !!!!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Mornin' Divas!

Just rubbed on my little Mega-Tek/Castor Hair Dressing Mix on my Nape. 

Thinkin' about my Tuesday Regi. I got a few 8 ounce bottles of Conditioners out (should be able to go through those quickly)

I know I said this before but......I really like that Enso Green Tea Cleansing Conditioner. 

Lawd why didn't I get Mo'?


----------



## 13StepsAhead

Thanks SimJam!

Mernin' ladies today is wash day I'll probably start this afternoon.

- shampoo with SM raw Shea
- DC with the last of an open Jasmines hibiscus in brown sugar buttercream (steam)
- re-twist using mixed chicks LI (hope to use this up) and DB madagascar vanilla styling cream


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Ltown

IDareT'sHair said:


> Mornin' Divas!
> 
> Just rubbed on my little Mega-Tek/Castor Hair Dressing Mix on my Nape.
> 
> Thinkin' about my Tuesday Regi. I got a few 8 ounce bottles of Conditioners out (should be able to go through those quickly)
> 
> I know I said this before but......I really like that Enso Green Tea Cleansing Conditioner.
> 
> Lawd why didn't I get Mo'?





IDareT'sHair, i know how you feel about Enso, i feel bad you gave me one.




divachyk said:


> Eisani, thank you for the compliment.
> 
> Eisani Ltown, shoo, we need a acid reflux support group. As nasty as it sounds, I've been drinking acv to help stabilize my system. It helps 90% of the time. Ate pizza yesterday without issues. I purchased Bragg's acv from the health food
> Dang
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [USER=201322]divachyk, i tried that and lemon, but because it was just too much acid at the time.  I had to elimate the bad habits of coffee, and soda first, so no soda and little coffee so less burning.  I maybe able to try acv again.


----------



## Shay72

Today is wash day for me too and I haven't done jack yet so it will be a long one.I hope I actually steam today bc I've been too lazy to do it lately.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Hey ladies 

divachyk Thanks

13StepsAhead That twist out was haut


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Ltown Nah....Don't feel bad about that.

I still have numerous Cleansers. I'm still "Salty" about that whole entire Enso Mess tis all.

There are quite a few products I know I'm gonna miss. And that just happens to be one of them.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl  Yes Girl....13StepsAhead Wore That Twist-Out * two snaps*  She Werked it!


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> curlyhersheygirl  Yes Girl....13StepsAhead Wore That Twist-Out * two snaps* * She Werked it*!



IDareT'sHair She sure did


----------



## Shay72

Is Enso down & out for the count? Ya'll know I didn't go back and read this entire thread so that's why you are getting all of these questions.

Anymore news on the Komaza Intense Moisture Therapy? Maybe I can try out the Vanilla Silk Dreams and that could possibly be a replacement.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72  Un-sure about EN.  Their Site is still up & running. erplexed (Last time I looked). 

I know a coupla' people ordered from them _more recently_ and did receive their stuff.

I haven't placed an order.

No word about Komaza.  It was a problem with the Supplier so I don't think it's back yet.

What is that Hairitage Happy Hemp about?

And.....are you buying any Hair Products BF?  And......have you heard anymore about HV VIP Program?

I have to get all my questions out!  WHEW!

Oh...And....How's the On-Line Dating Game?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

double post


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl

Curly, have you narrowed down your BF list yet?  I think I might get:

1 32 ounce Jessicurl Too Shea!
2-3 Marie Dean Products
2 Darcy DC'ers
1 BBD Stretch
AveYou *groupons*

The rest will be Miscellaneous Purchases based on Sales/Discounts.


----------



## Shay72

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Shay72 Un-sure about EN. Their Site is still up & running. erplexed (Last time I looked).
> 
> I know a coupla' people ordered from them _more recently_ and did receive their stuff.
> 
> I haven't placed an order.
> 
> No word about Komaza. It was a problem with the Supplier so I don't think it's back yet.
> 
> What is that Hairitage Happy Hemp about?
> 
> And.....are you buying any Hair Products BF? And......have you heard anymore about HV VIP Program?
> 
> I have to get all my questions out! WHEW!
> 
> Oh...And....How's the On-Line Dating Game?


IDareT'sHair 

Happy Hemp is a conditioner. I  hemp anything so any form of it I will try.

I sent the e-mail and I never heard anything about Hairveda. So I'm like oh well. 

Online dating has been interesting.  I'm refusing to entertain any young yt boys anymore . It's like a fetish or something for them. I'm talking to a few guys that seem alright now.


----------



## Seamonster

Ltown Is BASK coffee pomade more like a wax or grease. My hair loves heavy wax and grease. I am eyeing this company for BF.

IDareT'sHair Saravun Castor Dressing sounds good, and I use MT with castor oil. Let me know how it works for you.

curlyhersheygirl I know a two inch hair cut is tough when you are on a growth journey . Try to rock a cute style to make you feel better . Freshly cut hair does an amazing twist out, bet you will get second day hair too :hippie3:.


----------



## chebaby

whats up ladies
IDareT'sHair, i co washed with finkie junkie yesterday and it has a lot of slip. i didnt leave it on long though so not too sure about the moisture. 

i used up a curl junkie repair me. wont repurchase.

im thawing out my henna from last week. i hope theres enough for my whole head. i will be hennaing today for 2 hours with heat. then i will do a braid out with dew and bsp.


----------



## Seamonster

Shay72 I called komaza and they told me that they discontinued the intense moisture therapy and to use the Olive from now on. IMT had protein, and olive doesn't, but I am using MT for the rest of the year to try to make BSL, so my protein should be good.

@13stepahead  Twistout, beautiful


----------



## Shay72

IDareT'sHair
Not sure about BF yet.

Seamonster
Thanks, so I will definitely try the Vanilla Silk Dreams now.


----------



## Ltown

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Ltown Nah....Don't feel bad about that.
> 
> I still have numerous Cleansers. I'm still "Salty" about that whole entire Enso Mess tis all.
> 
> There are quite a few products I know I'm gonna miss. And that just happens to be one of them.





IDareT'sHair, you know i liked them when i go on the hunt anyone selling it.  I did order and got my product, it just the quanitity is smaller for the butters than before but i think that was a sale is why it was so great.








Seamonster said:


> Ltown Is BASK coffee pomade more like a wax or grease. My hair loves heavy wax and grease. I am eyeing this company
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seamonster, its waxy so you will like it if you can stand the smell.


----------



## 13StepsAhead

curlyhersheygirl said:


> Hey ladies
> 
> @divachyk Thanks
> 
> @13StepsAhead *That twist out was haut*


 


IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl *Yes [email protected]**13StepsAhead** Wore That Twist-Out * two snaps* She Werked it*!


 
Thanks again ladies! twist outs have been my go-to style recently since I keep my hair in twist during the week. I'm really learning what combo(s) give me the best results for the type of look I'm going for.


----------



## 13StepsAhead

Steamin now w/ jasmines hibiscus (used this up and have back-ups). I was supposed to do a protein Rx today, but I'm being lazy, so I'll probably do it next Sunday.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Seamonster Thanks and your list was impressive.

IDareT'sHair I have a prelim list but only two definite vendors. I'm definitely purchasing from SSI and Claudie cuz I need my staples. QB's sales is carded for after BF so they don't count and everyone else is depending on the discount. Oh and of course I'll use my AveYou groupons.


----------



## Eisani

Hey ladies. It's wash/rollerset day for dd. No idea what products I'll use yet, bit I'll think about it while out running errands. The boo wants to go to the orchard but I said we should've gone earlier so heading to Sears, Walmart and Best Buy to look at tv's. Oh joy. Ipad owners, is ot ok with just Wi-fi? Not an AT&T or Verizon customer.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Welp. Nobody's around.

@chebaby I need to pull Funkie-Junkie out especially since it's 8 ounces and my plan is to start working on those.

Wrote out my Regi for tomorrow. Will be cowashing with Go Green. *i still have about 2 uses left in that jar* Will do a quick reconstruct w/L'anza and do a Cathy Howse Rx.

Steam w/A&S. Hopefully, it will be a nice wash day. Use Broccoli Cream to Moisturize and JBCO to Seal.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Been Baggying most of the day.  No reason.  It just feels like a Baggy-Day.


----------



## mkd

Hey ladies!  

Eisani, I just have wifi on my iPad and its awesome.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

mkd  Hey mk!  Did you end up doing your Apoghee Treatment?


----------



## 13StepsAhead

Hey ladies I finally finished my hair ( I was moving i slow motion today). I didn't use up anything else


----------



## Ltown

Eisani, I have wifi on the ipad and itunes. No flash, and you can't save anything on the ipad just favorites or links. no microsoft capabilities.


----------



## Brownie518

Seamonster - thanks for that update on the Komaza Intense Moisture. That sucks!!! I loved that stuff.

Shay72 - Silk Dreams, IMO, is nothing like the IMT. At all...I do like it, though! Are you gonna try that Hemp cond. from Hairitage?

I still didn't find my little laptop. Frig.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Still Baggying and figuring up Bills.erplexed

Looking forward to wash-day tomorrow although I really could wait until Tuesday.

I'll see how I feel tomorrow.  Hopefully Chitlin' Head won't work my nerves too bad tomorow and I'll feel like having a Hair Moment.


----------



## Eisani

Thanks mkd and Ltown. I want it promarily for entertainment purposes and taking it to work. 

Finished df's hair a few minutes ago. Washed with CON green label, dc'd with MoroccanOil dc, rinsed and ran a lil Okra Winfrey through then acv rinsed. Too lazy to set so blew it out and flat ironed. Noo goy his big obnoxious tv and sound bar . About to polish and Konad dd's nails. Later gators!


----------



## mkd

IDareT'sHair, I did do my aphogee treatment.  Hopefully my hair will look better now.  I did a roller set so I won't rewash until Friday.


----------



## divachyk

Eisani said:


> Hey ladies. It's wash/rollerset day for dd. No idea what products I'll use yet, bit I'll think about it while out running errands. The boo wants to go to the orchard but I said we should've gone earlier so heading to Sears, Walmart and Best Buy to look at tv's. Oh joy. Ipad owners, is ot ok with just Wi-fi? Not an AT&T or Verizon customer.


Eisani - I have a wifi only ipad and love it.


----------



## Shay72

Brownie518
 I will try the hemp conditioner from HH.  I will still try the Vanilla Silk Dreams bc I can not handle only having 2 moisture dc's--Sitrinillah & Shea Moisture. I have two dc's from Enso I think but they are not as moisturizing and with that mess going on ain't no need in ordering from there anymore. I'm not sure about Jasmine's anymore either. Last time I checked her etsy was closed bc she was moving. Otherwise I would so count her hibiscus dc as my third.


----------



## destine2grow

Hey ladies!!! Sorry I just dissapperared on ya'll but their was a death in the family and I also just needed some space. I'm trying to get back into the swing of things. 

I hope all is well with you ladies. I have really been lazy with my hair. I have only been washing my  hair once a month and cowashing once a week.


----------



## Shay72

@IDareT'sHair
For BF I'm thinking:
*Uncle Funky's Daughter *
Do they ever have sales???? I want so much from them I can only buy during a sale.

*Darcy's Botanicals *
I've been out of her stuff for so long. I have one product left. I also have had some stuff I've wanted to try from her for a while that I have not.

*Silk Dreams Hair *
I think that is the name? I keep switching up the order and messing up the name. If I like the products, I will haul then. 

*Curly Kinks*
I have enough reward points to buy stuff but if she has a sale too it is on . Still loving the coil jam, curl refresh, and satin roots detangler

Me & my mama are contemplating doing Potomac Mills Mall (outlet mall) for BF this year. We did it a few years ago and cleaned up. We were leaving when everyone else was coming. I doubt that will happen this year though with the economy and everything.


----------



## natura87

Hello ladies. How's it going? 

I did a length check yesterday ad got my hair braided. I am wearing my hair remotely straight as it hasnt reverted yet. I would like to reach BSL by my 25th birthday (late February). I'm getting close but I am a slow grower. Oh and I need to get better at detangling. It was like a small animal of shed hair when it was all over. My plan is to wear protective styles until then for the most part.


----------



## Seamonster

destine2grow my condolences


----------



## Eisani

Sent boo a text  saying I was going to go ahead and purchase an iPad, he calls me and says he'll get it for me today after work. Love him. 

I'm thinking of getting my hair cut, just to bsl. I think it's easier to maintain. MBL-Waist is work and I'm tired.


----------



## chebaby

chello ladies
last night i finally got around to doing my henna. i left it on for almost 3 hours and used tresseme to rinse. then i braided for a braid out with dew, a little amla heavy cream and bsp on my ends. my hair is super soft. it was still a little damp when i took the braids out which i dont understand because my hair was dang near dry when i braided and it had 12 hours to dry overnight.
i used up a kckt this weekend too.

i forgot i have some pura body naturals stuff i will be using this winter too. the sapote lotion doesnt have any glycerin so thats good.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby Chello Ms. Che.  Missed you yesterday.

Your Henna treatment sounds good.  I am under the Dryer now with Cathy Howse UBH.  

Will Steam with Jasmines in a few.

Cowashed with Claudie Fortifying (Protein Rinse Conditioner) I like it and Loved the Smell.  Not sure what it is tho'.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby Chello Ms. Che. Missed you yesterday.
> 
> Your Henna treatment sounds good. I am under the Dryer now with Cathy Howse UBH.
> 
> Will Steam with Jasmines in a few.
> 
> Cowashed with Claudie Fortifying (Protein Rinse Conditioner) I like it and Loved the Smell. Not sure what it is tho'.


 yea i wanted to be on yesterday but i kept missing yall


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby Yeah...Me Too!  I hope things pick up.  It was hard for a Playa' to find somebody to holla' at.

But fortunately, I didn't buy anything (yesterday).  I want to really try to watch it until BF.

We'll see how that goes.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby Yeah...Me Too! I hope things pick up. It was hard for a Playa' to find somebody to holla' at.
> 
> But fortunately, I didn't buy anything (yesterday). I want to really try to watch it until BF.
> 
> We'll see how that goes.


 i know lol i just stayed in OT because nobody was on. and then read some blogs.

i dont think im gonna get anything on BF. i have a qhemet order in already and i hope to get that by the end of this week.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@chebaby Yeah...I'm pretty un-enthused right now (but I'm sure that will change as the excitement mounts)......

*i. can't. resist. a. sale.

Anyway, I do want my:

To Shea!
Marie Dean
*coupla more DB DC'ers*
Another bottle of Extra Dark JBCO

Anything else will just be Gravy.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby Yeah...I'm pretty un-enthused right now (but I'm sure that will change as the excitement mounts)......
> 
> *i. can't. resist. a. sale.
> 
> Anyway, I do want my:
> 
> To Shea!
> Marie Dean
> *coupla more DB DC'ers*
> Another bottle of Extra Dark JBCO
> 
> Anything else will just be Gravy.


 oh yea i forgot you wanted that too shea. i know some people use it as a leave in too. have you tried it as a leave in?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@chebaby No, I only cowashed with it.

I wish it came in 16 ounces, but they skip from 8 to 32.erplexed

Anyway, You know "WE" get all caught up in the Moment. So if I do have "A Moment" I want:

Oyin Berry Pomade *if they bring it back*
SSI Pomegrante & SSI Okra
Hairveda *cause BJ Gots to Get Paid* Not sure what I want. Phinising Rinse and something else (just because)
Maybe some Claudie if she's back from Hiatus.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Speaking of SheScentIt 10% off until Friday 21st Code is:  FALLBEAUTY

chebaby


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby No, I only cowashed with it.
> 
> I wish it came in 16 ounces, but *they skip from 8 to 32*.erplexed
> 
> Anyway, You know "WE" get all caught up in the Moment. So if I do have "A Moment" I want:
> 
> Oyin Berry Pomade *if they bring it back*
> SSI Pomegrante & SSI Okra
> Hairveda *cause BJ Gots to Get Paid* Not sure what I want. Phinising Rinse and something else (just because)
> Maybe some Claudie if she's back from Hiatus.


 that is so odd that they made that big skip lmao. no in between at all lol.

i hope they do bring back that berry pomade even though its thinner than the regular one.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> Speaking of SheScentIt 10% off until Friday 21st Code is: FALLBEAUTY
> 
> @chebaby


ill pass. you know she aint got nothing i want

and what the heck is 10%


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby  I know you don't really buy SSI.  I just mentioned "You" because You're the only one on here!

And Right.  10% Might as well be 2%.  

Yeah, I hate Jessicurl did that mess too.  Did you get that "Cryptic" email from Curlmart talmbout the changes they finna to make?  

Hmp.  They need to be talmbout the SALES they finna to have.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby I know you don't really buy SSI. I just mentioned "You" because You're the only one on here!
> 
> And Right. 10% Might as well be 2%.
> 
> Yeah, I hate Jessicurl did that mess too. Did you get that "Cryptic" email from Curlmart talmbout the changes they finna to make?
> 
> Hmp. They need to be talmbout the SALES they finna to have.


 let me check, i dont think i got an email but i am on the email list for them.


----------



## Ltown

Hello ladies!

destinetogrow,  sorry for you loss.  

My days online during work week is over, too busy.  I will be back in class strong thursday.  Nothing new with hair, its growing and curling back.  I let dd cowash with enso she definately got to get use to it like me.  So i need to use up before BF  I don't have a list got to see the reduction in stash and the % of the sales.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Hey ladies

destine2grow so sorry for your loss


----------



## destine2grow

Thanks for the condolences.

I haven't purchase anything. I am waiting for the BF sales. I'm also not in the mood to do my hair. I need to do my weekly cowash. 

I will watch some youtube vids and hopefully I feel like doing my hair.


----------



## divachyk

destine2grow said:


> Hey ladies!!! Sorry I just dissapperared on ya'll but their was a death in the family and I also just needed some space. I'm trying to get back into the swing of things.
> 
> I hope all is well with you ladies. I have really been lazy with my hair. I have only been washing my  hair once a month and cowashing once a week.


Condolences go out to you and your family destine2grow. 



Eisani said:


> Sent boo a text  saying I was going to go ahead and purchase an iPad, he calls me and says he'll get it for me today after work. Love him.
> 
> I'm thinking of getting my hair cut, just to bsl. I think it's easier to maintain. MBL-Waist is work and I'm tired.


Eisani - I think BSL, maybe MBL is plenty for me. I'm not interested in having any more than that.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

destine2grow said:


> Thanks for the condolences.
> 
> I haven't purchase anything. I am waiting for the BF sales. *I'm also not in the mood to do my hair. I need to do my weekly cowash. *
> 
> *I will watch some youtube vids and hopefully I feel like doing my hair.*


 
destine2grow

Please Feel Better Soon D!


----------



## chebaby

T, i did get that curlmart email. 

i hope aveyou gets somethig new and exciting by the time BF rolls around so maybe i can get something from them.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby  Yep.  I asked you did you get it!

They ain't sayin' nothing.  Just gone & tell us what the Changes Is.....

Like Errthang is "FREE" On Mondays or something.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby Yep. I asked you did you get it!
> 
> They ain't sayin' nothing. Just gone & tell us what the Changes Is.....
> 
> Like Errthang is "FREE" On Mondays or something.


 i know, i dont like that "we are notifying you to let you know what the real notification is later, stand by" mess just tell me now lol.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> i know, i dont like that "we are notifying you to let you know what the real notification is later, *stand by" mess just tell me now lol.*


 
chebaby

Exxxactly!


----------



## mkd

I am sorry for you loss destine2grow. 

Guess I will use a little Kbb hair cream and pin curl my hair.


----------



## divachyk

Because I apparently have nothing better to do but hair and coupon surf....the following was posted at one of my couponing websites:

ULTA Friends & Family 20% OFF Entire Purchase 10/23-10/29

Hey it's that time again. Enjoy this coupon for 20% off entire purchase at ULTA. Valid 10/23 - 10/29. Never too early to get your Christmas shopping done. =) Let me know if you have any questions!!

We changed the way to print these coupons a little bit. Please go to the link below:

http://www.ulta.com/friends

Enter in friend code: 1127

And then you will be able to print as many copies as you like. Please feel free to share the link with anyone you would like. Happy shopping!

This can be used in store or online.


----------



## Eisani

Playing around on my iPad . He came in and handed me his talmbout "Here, you can just take mine and I'll keep the new one." This was me:  *blink* *blink* I knew he was joking lol!


----------



## bronzebomb

Eisani said:


> Playing around on my iPad . He came in and handed me his talmbout "Here, you can just take mine and I'll keep the new one." This was me:  *blink* *blink* I knew he was joking lol!


 

Tell me is it worth it in a few months.  I want one, but can't seem to make myself purchase it.


----------



## divachyk

bronzebomb - I was very hesitant at first. I waited a very long time before purchasing because I was unsure if I'd get my moneys worth. Dh purchased my ipad in May and I haven't looked back since. I will be upgrading to the ipad 3 should it be released because I love mine so much.


----------



## bronzebomb

divachyk - I just ordered my iphone 4S...and was thinking...I really don't need an iPad, but I want one.  I already have a case in mind.  Do you have a MacBook?

http://www.shoppingblog.com/blog/6101016


----------



## Seamonster

Used up SSI Avocado right on time, I need to switch to my heavier Oyin HH. One more use of SSI Okra. Next weekend I am going to pull out my CJ repair me, Honey butta and deep fix, I am going to be twisted and smelling like bubble yum.

Used up CD  Healthy Hair Butter, I was so tired of smelling like a spice shop. CD Margerite's magic smells much nicer and it still feels like that good grease.


----------



## Ltown

Hey ladies!

Brownie518, you find that netbook?  

Bronze, if you just want to search the net, ipad but if you need to save documents or thing nope not going to happen.


I will cowashing with enso, i'm sticking to use up one thing at a time so i quit opening things up.


----------



## SimJam

Hay ladies, I just started using the SSI coco creme LI and I really Like it. Will try out either the Okra or the fortifying hair mask in abt 2 weeks when Im due a protein treatment.

unfortunatly I rlly like the terressentials mud wash and it seems as if I will require much less DCs and LIs as I washed using the mud on sunday (no conditioner or DC after) and just twisted with sweet almond oil and a bit of mango butter on my ends. kept my hair twisted yesterday and wearing a twistout today.... soft moisturized hair, with minimum frizz....

Im happy but sad at the same time, when something works so well the spirit is kept at bay and I start getting all rational talmbout I dont neeeed to buy much for BF

*BF List *

HairVeda - sitrinillah x 3 refill packs
Qhemet - BRBC x 2, AOHC x 2
SSI - cococreme LI x 3 (will decide on the protein DCs once I use them)

may try the curl junkie repair me brfore BF and decide if Im gonna stock up on it 

also need some clays (french green, rhassul and bentonite) for hair and face
and some butters - shea and mango (shea for body, mango for hair)


----------



## SimJam

destine2grow my condolences


----------



## destine2grow

Hey wear is everyone. I am just reading the terressential mud wash thread. Have any of you ladies tried it? I am only on page 4 and I have been thinking about trying it for a while.

I'm going to finally cowash my hair tonight!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

destine2grow SimJam is using the Terrestials stuff.

chebaby Chello Che!


----------



## chebaby

chello T 
whats going on?


----------



## destine2grow

Thanks T! What you been up to?

Hey Che!!!


----------



## SimJam

^^^ yes I just got my order of terressentials and Im currently doing the hair detox ^^^

Im loving it I got the left coast lemeon and cool mint secents, they're not particularly nnice smelling (they need to get on the bakery products scents lol) but they do what they say they're supposed to do.

cleansed moisturized hair, many ladies have given up DCing, but I just dont think i will or can. Wont need to DC every wash though, and will probably start using more LIs with oils or butters to seal


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@chebaby Hey Lady. 

Nada.

I got a box from Saravun 2 Castor Hair Creams. I 'convinced' her to allow me to send her back that Castor Oil Hair Dressing.  

So I mailed that back today. I just knew none of you "Natchas" would like it either. 

Ya'll some 'picky' PJs anyway.

She said she plans to re-formulate. But the Broccoli Seed Hair Cream and the Castor I Love, Love, Love. 

Other than that, Girl, still side eye-ing that Groupon.

*its burning a hole in my pocket tryna' get out*


----------



## destine2grow

SimJam did you order the sample size? Those are the two that I am really interested in. I know I can't give up on DC but I can probably go to just 2x a mth. Keep me updated!!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

SimJam

Jam, I'm really glad that's workin' for you.  How long do you have to "Detox" with it?  

Like 7-10 days?  Do you Steam with it or what?

I had started reading that thread, but early on discovered it wasn't recommended for Relaxed hair and besides, what would I do with Hump-teen Thousand DC'ers.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby Hey Lady.
> 
> Nada.
> 
> I got a box from Saravun 2 Castor Hair Creams. I 'convinced' her to allow me to send her back that Castor Oil Hair Dressing.
> 
> So I mailed that back today. I just knew none of you "Natchas" would like it either.
> 
> Ya'll some 'picky' PJs anyway.
> 
> She said she plans to re-formulate. But the Broccoli Seed Hair Cream and the Castor I Love, Love, Love.
> 
> Other than that, Girl, still side eye-ing that Groupon.
> 
> *its burning a hole in my pocket tryna' get out*


 nothing going on over here ether. 
speaking of castor oil. i need to start using mine. i should scent it with some hello sugar the castor would probably still overpower it
im glad you gave her back that cream

my groupon is killing my packets too. aveyou aint got nothing.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby  No, the Castor Hair Dressing was like a very Heavy, Heavy Hair Grease.  It was thicker than BSP (IMO) I just didn't know what to do with it and I had like 4 Jars.erplexed....

Since I had opened 1 already, I mixed it with Mega-Tek and Cut it down some.  She refunded my money and told me to keep them.  

But, I didn't know what to do with it.  So, I sent it back today.

I should have told her when she reformulates, I'll be happy to test it out.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby No, the Castor Hair Dressing was like a very Heavy, Heavy Hair Grease. It was thicker than BSP (IMO) I just didn't know what to do with it and I had like 4 Jars.erplexed....
> 
> Since I had opened 1 already, I mixed it with Mega-Tek and Cut it down some. She refunded my money and told me to keep them.
> 
> But, I didn't know what to do with it. So, I sent it back today.
> 
> I should have told her when she reformulates, I'll be happy to test it out.


 thicker than bsperplexed that must be for them  people that loves them some heavy sealing. or go a week without moisturizing. who would need something so thick???
shoot heavy cream is hella thick and heavy for me i just swipe my finger over it and apply very lightly lmao.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> thicker than bsperplexed that must be for them people that loves them some heavy sealing. or go a week without moisturizing. who would need something so thick???
> shoot heavy cream is hella thick and heavy for me i just swipe my finger over it and apply very lightly lmao.


 
chebaby  Yeah, it was uber thick.  That's why I had to use that Enso Green Tea Cleanser to get it out.

Yeah, lemme see:  Castor Seed Oil, Shea Butter, Hydrogenated Castor Oil, Vitamin E & Fragrance.

I shoulda' slipped a jar to Chitlin'


----------



## divachyk

bronzebomb said:


> @divachyk - I just ordered my iphone 4S...and was thinking...I really don't need an iPad, but I want one.  I already have a case in mind.  Do you have a MacBook?
> 
> http://www.shoppingblog.com/blog/6101016


bronzebomb - I'm not an Mac fanatic although I'm a techie. I currently have a Droid X. The ONLY reason I don't have an iphone is that Verizon's network doesn't allow talk & surf. I feel it's pointless to have the iphone and not be able to utilize all of it's intended features. No MacBook either. Perhaps if I get an iphone and have the ipad, I might be prompted to complete the circle and get other MAC products.



Ltown said:


> Hey ladies!
> 
> @Brownie518, you find that netbook?
> 
> Bronze, if you just want to search the net, ipad but if you need to save documents or thing nope not going to happen.
> 
> 
> I will cowashing with enso, i'm sticking to use up one thing at a time so i quit opening things up.


Ltown - There are apps that allow access to your desktop from your ipad. There are other apps that allow saving/editing documents. I don't have these apps but I visited an Apple store and they told me the ipad can do anything...you just have to buy and/or free download the app. I teach on a part time basis and thought I would grade papers on the ipad. Not! I prefer to use my ipad for fun things - games, surfing the net, relaxing, doing a whole bunch of nothing. Some folk I know are quite productive with theirs though. Not me!


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby Yeah, it was uber thick. That's why I had to use that Enso Green Tea Cleanser to get it out.
> 
> Yeah, lemme see: Castor Seed Oil, Shea Butter, Hydrogenated Castor Oil, Vitamin E & Fragrance.
> 
> I shoulda' slipped a jar to Chitlin'


 dang that does sound thick and heavy. castor oil twice and shea butter? it must be the hair version of peanut butter


----------



## divachyk

I was so distracted on yesterday that I forgot to post - I GOT MY WEN PUMPKIN in the mail. Yep Yep. 

Got my AfroVeda ship notice - FINALLY!

Got my fine tooth seamless comb from hotcombs a few days ago - it was out of stock when I originally ordered my combs a few weeks back.

Hmmm next up on the list is purchasing a good detangling product. I must revisit your list @IDareT'sHair.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

divachyk chebaby

My Marie Dean is on it's Way!  YAY!

They don't play.


----------



## 13StepsAhead

hey ladies  I started my new job yesterday and I'm already tired as heck by the time I get home. 
@destine2grow I hope your ok and my condolences go to you and 
your fam. 
@IDareT'sHair I can't wait to get my package in the mail tomorrow (not like I'll use any of it, I juts like getting mail)

As far as hair goes, I ain't touching this thang til' the weekend, I just don't have the energy.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> dang that does sound thick and heavy. castor oil twice and shea butter? it must be the hair version of peanut butter


 
chebaby

Girl...  THICK.


----------



## divachyk

IDareT'sHair said:


> @divachyk  @chebaby
> 
> My Marie Dean is on it's Way!  YAY!
> 
> They don't play.


IDareT'sHair - I'm excited for you!  Work with it, snap with it, pop lock and drop with it.


----------



## chebaby

divachyk said:


> @IDareT'sHair - I'm excited for you!  *Work with it, snap with it, pop lock and drop with it*.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

divachyk chebaby 

I Love, Love, Love Marie Dean!


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @divachyk @chebaby
> 
> I Love, Love, Love Marie Dean!


 im tempted to try that choclate hair pudding stuff you gave me next week. but ill wait since my qhemet is on its way.
im glad MD has fast shipping.

have any of you smelled the new qhemet twisting butter? i heard it smells like cotton candy.


----------



## 13StepsAhead

bronzebomb said:


> Tell me is it worth it in a few months. I want one,* but can't seem to make myself purchase it*.


 
bronzebomb I'm with you on that. I may just go ahead and purchase one before I go overseas. I figure it would be easier than carrying around a laptop when I take weekend trips and want to skype my family, etc.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby  Nah...Haven't smelled the Twisting Butter, but I bet it's nice.

Qhemet Biologics is a Good Line.  I just never think to order it (really) 

But I like it.


----------



## 13StepsAhead

chebaby and IDareT'sHair QB twisting butter smells like candy, it's way better than the 1st one.


----------



## chebaby

13StepsAhead said:


> @chebaby and @IDareT'sHair QB twisting butter smells like candy, it's way better than the 1st one.


 thanx 13. she should make all her products except the detangling ghee smell like that
i hate  regular smell of the heavy cream and brbc. i have to sniff 10x to smell anything at all lol.


----------



## mkd

I want to try that mud wash but I think I am done trying new categories of products.  I am just going to keep it simple and go back to a regimen similar to what I was doing before the boards but just with better products.  

I bet I end up trying the mud wash before BF though


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Yeah, I woulda' liked to have had that Moringa DC'er during that little Flash Sale she had.


----------



## chebaby

mkd said:


> I want to try that mud wash but I think I am done trying new categories of products. I am just going to keep it simple and go back to a regimen similar to what I was doing before the boards but just with better products.
> 
> I bet I end up trying the mud wash before BF though


 mkd, i want that mud wash too. but ill pass(for now). i just like the thought of putting mud in my hair lmao.
but if its just bentonite clay i have that at home so........

i think this winter my regi will be a lot simpler than it was during the summer. im only co washing 2x a week at the most. i will stick to braid outs for the most part and if i can stock with it for a week ill do some twists


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Hey ladies.
Everyone posting little sales here and there on FB.
HV has free shipping over $25 until Friday and QB has 10%off until November 5th


----------



## SimJam

destine2grow lol nope, I got the 16oz left coast lemon and the 8oz cool mint, they are reccommended for thick curly and I think dry hair, also the lavender garden (but I dont care for lavender scent so I didnt get that one)

shipping is a bit high IMO to just get sample sizes, so I just went ballz out and hoped my hair would like it, which it does..... very much.

I figured I would like because my hair likes bentonite clay masks,  the base ingredients of the terressential mud washes are Organic aloe vera juice, clay minerals (bentonite clay), organic extracts linden flower, nettle, chamomile and shavegrass (horsetail), so I guess its not difficult to replicate, just to get the right ratios

hmmmm I just llooked up linden flower, its mucilaginous and I guess thats what gives the great slip, and I think we all know the benefits of the other herbs listed above




IDareT'sHair the website suggests 5 - 7 days where you do back to back washes or can keep the mud in for 60 mins then rinse. Thats if yoouve been using many products with sythetics, cones etc. I did only 3 days of the detox (approximatly 8 washes) because Ive been only using natural products since Ive been natural.

I havnt steamed with it, but you can, and I will be in the future.

and yes this product is not for persons who have fifty'leven DCers I can honestly see me cutting down my products to maybe mango butter, a protein DCer and light oils maybe a leave in


----------



## Shay72

I'm interested in the Terressentials. It probably is the best thing for me since I've gotten so hair lazy. My hair loves bentonite. This would be an easier way of using it.


----------



## Brownie518

mkd said:


> I want to try that mud wash but I think I am done trying new categories of products.  I am just going to keep it simple and go back to a regimen similar to what I was doing before the boards but just with better products.
> 
> I bet I end up trying the mud wash before BF though





Ltown - nope, haven't found my netbook yet. I'm going to really look for it tomorrow when I get off work. SO says I'm just using it as an excuse to get something new. Guess he doesn't know I already preordered the Kindle Fire.  And I want a Galaxy Tab, too...

I really need to do my hair. I have had the worst allergies this week!!!  And folks around here are sick as dogs! I'm drying myself up, taking these decongestants. My hair and skin are starting to feel it, so I'll need some good moisture treatments this week, head to toe. 

Still haven't bought anything....

IDareT'sHair - what else did you get from Marie Dean? Did you tell me already?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518 I bought the Mango Tango Hair Detangler. It "melts" tangles in 0.3 seconds flat. Great Cream Detangler. 

I like it _'better'_ than CTDG.  It's along the lines of that..somewhat.

I had a 'sample' size, but re-upped on a Full Size.

It smells Amazing too.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

SimJam  It Sounds Sooooooo Good!  That's why I stopped going into that Thread, because I knew it wasn't for Relaxed-Heads.

I'm glad you (and all the others) are really enjoying it.  Sounds amazing tho'.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518 I bought the Mango Tango Hair Detangler. It "melts" tangles in 0.3 seconds flat. Great Cream Detangler.
> 
> I like it _'better'_ than CTDG.  It's along the lines of that..somewhat.
> 
> I had a 'sample' size, but re-upped on a Full Size.
> 
> It smells Amazing too.



IDareT'sHair

 I had that Mango Tango!!  It is good, too. 

What you doin'? What's up with EndAll...?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I'm tryna' get some Phinising Rinse from HV curlyhersheygirl

Thanks Curly!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518  Um...How did Che put it about EndALL......I need to go look


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518 EndALL Gone EndBad......

I'm sick of @chebaby and her durn predictions. 

She said something similar about Enso and it came true!


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518 *EndALL Gone EndBad*......
> 
> I'm sick of @chebaby and her durn predictions.
> 
> She said something similar about Enso and it came true!





Che better stop playin!!!!


----------



## Shay72

I wasn't planning on going near EndAll anyway so I'm good .


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72  Shay, I hope you do try those Terressentials.  I would love to hear your Review of this product.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 Shay72

I keep tryna' add this Amala Cream Rinse to my Cart and it keeps saying:  "Sale Price in Cart" but nothing shows up in the Cart.

I'm confused.  I want that & some Phinising Rinse before it sells out.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I want that Free Shipping $25.00 for HV. But I can't add that Amala Cream Rinse. I don't know if it means it's Sold out or what?erplexed

I sure hope I get an answer before the Sale Ends.


----------



## Brownie518

There's a sale????


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> Hey ladies.
> Everyone posting little sales here and there on FB.
> *HV has free shipping over $25 until Friday *and QB has 10%off until November 5th


 


Brownie518 said:


> There's a sale????


 
Brownie518

Here!


----------



## Brownie518

What else is on sale besides that cream rinse?
I need more pH Rinses. I only have 1 left right now. That def. won't last til BF.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518  MoistPRO is $7.99.

You hafta' add stuff in your Cart and then it comes up with the Sale Price.

Try It!oke:oke:oke:


----------



## chebaby

dont be telling errbody about my espn powers


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

You messed me up with that Enso ESPMS!   

I don't need no more of your Predictions......


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Welp.  I loaded up a HV Cart over $25.00 and it still added Shipping so I don't know what the _Deal-lio_ is w/that?

There is no Discount Code, but it still has shipping applied.  So, I don't know if it's one of them things that you pay 1st and then they issue you a "Refund" for the Shipping.

I ain't checking out and Hittin' No PayNah until I have some answers.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> You messed me up with that Enso *ESPMS!*
> 
> I don't need no more of your Predictions......


 
i tried to told yall
naw but really she may come through they say she had great customer service. once upon a time, long ago, back in the day, before they pulled her out of her cozy life and asked her to start making products again.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> i tried to told yall
> naw but really she may come through *they say she had great customer service. once upon a time, long ago, back in the day, before they pulled her out of her cozy life and asked her to start making products again.*


 
chebaby  Yeah...they pulled her skrait out!

_*where my stuff at?*_


----------



## Brownie518

chebaby said:


> i tried to told yall
> naw but really she may come through they say she had great customer service. once upon a time, long ago, back in the day, before they pulled her out of her cozy life and asked her to start making products again.



.......


----------



## chebaby

Brownie518 said:


> .......


 what i say


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby Yeah...they pulled her skrait out!
> 
> _**where my stuff at?**_


how long has it been?


----------



## Brownie518

chebaby said:


> what i say





Girl, you know this is gon be one hot mess in a few...


----------



## chebaby

Brownie518 said:


> Girl, you know this is gon be one hot mess in a few...


 im waiting
like i told T, this is gonna be bigger than AV gate and sloppy moppy because people had faith in her just off of past reviews from 1920


----------



## divachyk

As for the End All....welp, my stuff ain't chea (here) yet.


----------



## Brownie518

chebaby said:


> im waiting
> like i told T, this is gonna be bigger than AV gate and sloppy moppy because people had faith in her *just off of past reviews from 1920*


----------



## Eisani

I went back and checked Paypal and my EndAll order never went through  I did it from my phone so I'm not even surprised. Not even gon' front though, I'm kind of glad. I'll wait and see how everyone's experience turns out 

My friend called and woke me @ 8 to go to breakfast. Wednesdays are my sleep-in days. I was irked but I got on up to go eat


----------



## SimJam

as I already said in that endall thread, I really hope the ladies that ordered get their products.... and that its as good as it was back in 1920.

I mean isnt it only 2 products she makes? Da Heck taking so long ?


----------



## divachyk

I want some avocado and hemp seed butter but guess I'll wait until I use up all my hemp and avocado oil.


----------



## natura87

Hello ladies. How's it going? I'm on break at work so I'm sneaking in some LHCF time.

So far for BF I am looking at Qhemet, Hairveda and Oyin. I hav tried a it from each line but not enough. If other companies have good sales I might try those as well but these are definites. Still wearing the braids up into a puff. The puff is starting to kink back up slowly but surely.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Hmp.

Back in the '20's

I mean, at least come back into the Thread and Say:  "It's on Da' Stove finna' simma"....


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My Claudie Arrived Today! 

It was a special order to help w/my Nape.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I'm tryna' get this on this Hairveda Sale. We'll see. 

For some reason I still can't get that Cart to ack right.erplexed


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> My Claudie Arrived Today!
> 
> *It was a special order to help w/my Nape*.


 well that was nice of her


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> well that was nice of her


 
chebaby  Chello-Che!

Yeah, that was nice of her to hook me up.

I have your stuff ret-to-go!  Will try to do it in the a.m.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I sent my 1st email regarding my EndAll.  (I needed to start putting my concerns out there) in case I hafta' file a dispute.  

Not expecting an answer tho'.  Since no one else has.

Still 'hopeful' that it will come.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Welp. I told HV just to invoice me. I couldn't check out, get the free shipping discount etc......erplexed

Hopefully, I'll get an invoice from them. I'm tryna' get: 3 Phinishing Rinses and 3 Amala Rinses.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby Chello-Che!
> 
> Yeah, that was nice of her to hook me up.
> 
> I have your stuff ret-to-go! Will try to do it in the a.m.


 chello T
so whats wrong with your nape. is it breaking, hard to detangle......?
thanx about the package


hey ladies
my braid out still holding up although its getting frizzy. no worries though, i only have 2 days left of keeping it up. saturday i will co wash and wear a wash and go.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> Welp. I told HV just to invoice me. I couldn't check out, get the free shipping discount etc......erplexed
> 
> Hopefully, I'll get an invoice from them. I'm tryna' get: 3 Phinishing Rinses and 3 Amala Rinses.


 you no bj gonna hit you back. she gotta make that money


----------



## Ltown

Hey ladies all is cool and wet here.  I'm sorry to see that no one is getting there endall.  Its said especially since the vendor was coming back in, maybe she wasn't ready.  
IDareT'sHair, i tried the hv too and free shippping wasn't coming up, so that was sign for me to get out and run


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *you no bj gonna hit you back. she gotta make that money*


 
@chebaby Hmp. What You Talmbout!

I already done paid that durn Invoice. BJ Don't Play.......

She sent that Joint Right Back!

*bj snatches her monnneee skrait outta my PayPal*

ETA: Yep. Bad Nape Issues right now.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ltown

I asked her to invoice me and she sent that bill right back.

BJ Stay Paid!


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby Hmp. What You Talmbout!
> 
> I already done paid that durn Invoice. BJ Don't Play.......
> 
> She sent that Joint Right Back!
> 
> **bj snatches her monnneee skrait outta my PayPal**
> 
> ETA: Yep. Bad Nape Issues right now.


  i know she do. she was like "gimme my money, please and thank you"


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> * i know she do. she was like "gimme my money, please and thank you"*


 
@chebaby

Exxxxactly! Hmp. You know how she Roll. 

She was like: PAYNAH nickle.

Ain't No Shame in Her Game. She Stay Paid.

Folks betta' get a clue how BJ do!


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Exxxxactly! Hmp. You know how she Roll.
> 
> She was like: *PAYNAH nickle*.
> 
> Ain't No Shame in Her Game. She Stay Paid.
> 
> *Folks betta' get a clue how BJ do*!


 look at you comin up with all these catchy sayings lol. we should put this stuff in a handbook


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@chebaby One thing about "The J": She Gone Get That Monnneee!

Site Ackin' Up? I Got that. Can't add products? I Got that. Can't Check-Out? I Got that.  Can't access the Free Shipping?  I Got that.

That's How You Stay Paid.................. (even if it does take her 3 weeks to send yo' stuff).


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby One thing about "The J": She Gone Get That Monnneee!
> 
> Site Ackin' Up? I Got that. Can't add products? I Got that. Can't Check-Out? I Got that. Can't access the Free Shipping? I Got that.
> 
> That's How You Stay Paid.................. (even if it does take her 3 weeks to send yo' stuff).


 exactly girl.
and she always answers emails she could teach people a few things lol.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

I told her I couldn't add a product, couldn't get free shipping blah, blah, blah. 

She was like:

Girl..Quit Playin' And Gimme My Monneee:dollar:


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> I told her I couldn't add a product, couldn't get free shipping blah, blah, blah.
> 
> She was like:
> 
> *Girl..Quit Playin' And Gimme My Monneee*:dollar:


  i believe you. shes a vendor that knows something about something.
and she aint new to the game either.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby  When are you doing your Hair Again?


----------



## divachyk

Hey Ladies! I'm so excited to be off work Thur-Fri and Mon. Nothing special planned. JUST OFF!


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby When are you doing your Hair Again?


 saturday. i plan on cleansing with daily fix and condition with funkie junkie then wash and go.
then sunday ill wash, condition, maybe steam or henna again, then braid.


----------



## divachyk

Does Qhemet or AfroVeda offer a Black Friday sale?

I emailed Aveyou inquiring about upcoming groupons...they stated they would not have any more any time soon but would be offering discount to their FB friends.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

Lawd...I had made a AveYou Cart (just playin' around) and forgot to Empty it.  

And they sent me an email:  "Did you forget something?"  I forgot they did that.

And sent an additional 10% SaveCart Coupon Code.

They a Mess.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

divachyk

Yeah, AV usually has a Sale.  And I think QB does too.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Hi Divas
divachyk QB's sale will be sometime in December this year because she wants to ensure she's fully stocked.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Lawd...I had made a AveYou Cart (just playin' around) and forgot to Empty it.
> 
> *And they sent me an email: "Did you forget something?" I forgot they did that.*
> 
> And sent an additional 10% SaveCart Coupon Code.
> 
> They a Mess.


  they sent me that before too


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby curlyhersheygirl divachyk

I'm still holdin' on to my Groupon.  I almost spent it tonight, but it was full of CJ and I wanted something else.


----------



## chebaby

if i spend my groupon it would be on a bunch of nothing they have nothing i want at all.
i need to try the CURLS whipped cream to see if i like it. if i do i can get another jar of it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *if i spend my groupon it would be on a bunch of nothing they have nothing i want at all*.
> i need to try the CURLS whipped cream to see if i like it. if i do i can get another jar of it.


 
@chebaby And they were 'limited' on CJ too. Especially since LHCF took them teets down to the Knee Caps

They were out of several things. I had 5 Argan & Olives in my Cart. They were out of Daily Fix Cleanser.

They were even out of that Funk-A Theory.

So, I had 5 Argan & Olives and a DM Buttercream. I emptied it out.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby And they were 'limited' on CJ too. Especially since LHCF took them teets down to the Knee Caps
> 
> They were out of several things. I had 5 Argan & Olives in my Cart. They were out of Daily Fix Cleanser.
> 
> They were even out of that *Funk-A Theory*.
> 
> So, I had 5 Argan & Olives and a DM Buttercream. I emptied it out.


 
based off of what they have now i would only get curls whipped cream, cj deep fix if they had it and i have no idea what else lmao.


----------



## Brownie518

Ladies!!! chebaby and IDareT'sHair in here cuttin' up, as usual. 

It's cool and rainy here. Feels good, though. I'm so congested and I think I'll do my hair tomorrow night. Gotta come up with a nice moisturizing and detangling reggie for it.


----------



## chebaby

i aint cuttin' up im just sayin.... lol.

hey borwine


----------



## Brownie518

chebaby said:


> i aint cuttin' up im just sayin.... lol.
> 
> hey borwine



Hey girl!!!  


 borwine!!!!!


----------



## chebaby

Brownie518 said:


> Hey girl!!!
> 
> 
> *borwine!!!*!!


 im typing like im drunk and i dont even drink


----------



## BrownBetty

Sad to hear about Endall, that was some good stuff.  I didn't order, my mom is going to be mad all over again. lol


----------



## divachyk

Morning Ladies - it's cold here in FL. We had a "cool snap" as some might say. It suppose to warm back up sometime next week but for now - it's cold as heck.

@IDareT'sHair - hope the congestion eases up.
@Eisani - are you good? Know you were planning to visit the dr.


----------



## SimJam

I cant beleive what Im seeing in the endall thread. 

WOW I really hope the theories ladies are coming up with are not true. 
Id hate to know that there are scammers/predators out there willing to do this on a frikkin hairboard ... sheeesh


----------



## robot.

What's the castor hair cream/dress I've been seeing in this thread? 

ETA: Nvm, I found it.

But this.  http://www.etsy.com/listing/81731343/cupuacu-coco-nilla-body-massage-serum-4 Looks absolutely delectable! I must have it. Soon.


----------



## bronzebomb

Brown Butter Beauty 

Free Shipping
enter discount code OCTDEALS


----------



## Eisani

divachyk said:


> Morning Ladies - it's cold here in FL. We had a "cool snap" as some might say. It suppose to warm back up sometime next week but for now - it's cold as heck.
> 
> @IDareT'sHair - hope the congestion eases up.
> @Eisani - are you good? Know you were planning to visit the dr.



Hey lady, I'm good, appointment tomorrow. Thanks for asking!

Sooo,Sephora's site was down ! Guess I'll wait til later to hit PAY NAH.


----------



## natura87

IDareT'sHair said:


> I'm tryna' get this on this Hairveda Sale. We'll see.
> 
> For some reason I still can't get that Cart to ack right.erplexed



Same here. I just wanna buy somethin


----------



## Eisani

SimJam I'm with you. I'm at the point where if it's something I didn't make myself, I'm only buying from established companies and vendors. That includes the exchange board and anything else. Been burned a couple of times by folks on here and I am GOOD. If it's not someone in this thread or a person I already interact with on the regular, forget about it! 

What yall regulars think about a gift exchange? Doesn't have to be holiday oriented, that way we can include those who dont celebrate Christmas etc.


----------



## divachyk

@Eisani - a gift exchange is a neat idea.

No one deserves to lose money. Why would anyone think that's cool? End of comment before I get my walking papers.

ETA @SimJam- I think theories build and cause unnecessary anxiety. They should just state facts and move on. We will never really know the situation unless the real Ann comes forward.

Sent from my DROIDX


----------



## divachyk

Oh yay my Afroveda just arrived 

Ladies - don't forget to sign up for Black Friday websites to learn of what deals will be available out at various retailers. I love this time of year! 

Sent from my DROIDX


----------



## beautyaddict1913

Hello ladies!

I miss u guys! Been working so much and neglecting my po' hair...didnt even get to wash last week  Gotta go home and wash tonight though...emergency wash lol, its a hot tangly mess!

Eisani I think a gift exchange is a great idea...we already pretty much know what each person likes.

Did I see hairveda sale???? * runs to site*


----------



## Seamonster

I want to do a gift exchange, I like everything.

 I am doing my first hair show to recruit members for my natural hair club this Saturday. I don't know what I am doing or how to do it, but I still hope it goes well.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Hey D's!

Evening.  Filed my PP Dispute on EndALL.


----------



## mkd

I am so disgusted at this end all situation.  No one is to be trusted apparently.  Well I guess with the exception of known vendors.


----------



## chebaby

hey ladies
my hair is back to getting on my nerves. *sigh* i swear its just.....getting on my nerves. its waaaaayyyyy too soft. not mushy so thats good but its like anything i put on it just makes it too soft. 
tonight im gonna clarify with carols daughter, then do an aphogee 2 step, then detangle with smoothing lotion, then use kckt and a leave in and air dry.


----------



## Seamonster

Whew, we some mad long haired women up in that endall thread, :skitzo: I had to stop myself from showing up at her door step Endall City of Compton Style :


----------



## chebaby

this whole endall thing seemed janky from the beginning. that website was busted. looking like a blog more than anything lol.


----------



## Shay72

Carol's Daughter be getting me all excited like about the Monoi line and the new Chocolate one but I get disappointed every time I read the ingredients. Why are there so many????


----------



## 13StepsAhead

Hey Divas! 

I'm glad I held back on that end all. I'm really trying to stick with just a few lines (well more than a few), too many pop-up over nighters causing trouble round here.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Hey all.

I was hoping that EndAll situation would've turned out better 
These incidents are taking the fun out of online shopping for hair stuff


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ya'll Right About the EndAll Mess.  And my Bandwagon-PJ Hoppin' Behind.  I'm kicking myself.

I don't have no money to be throwing away like that.  That's a Hotmess.

I hope there is some type of Resolution to the Entire Situation.


----------



## Seamonster

Shay72 I was waiting for someone to review them. I want a good chocolate mask from somebody I trust to send me my stuff. No more Afro gate, Enso gate or Endall gates for me. 

I need a good Chocolate Coco butter DC, any suggestions?


----------



## 13StepsAhead

I hope so too IDareT'sHair... That's just not right at all.


----------



## destine2grow

Eisani said:


> @SimJam I'm with you. I'm at the point where if it's something I didn't make myself, I'm only buying from established companies and vendors. That includes the exchange board and anything else. Been burned a couple of times by folks on here and I am GOOD. If it's not someone in this thread or a person I already interact with on the regular, forget about it!
> 
> What yall regulars think about a gift exchange? Doesn't have to be holiday oriented, that way we can include those who dont celebrate Christmas etc.


 
Eisani I love this idea!


bronzebomb said:


> Brown Butter Beauty
> 
> Free Shipping
> enter discount code OCTDEALS


 
Thanks bronzebomb for this discount code. I have always wanted to try her products

I have to catch up on this Endall mess. There is ALWAYS something going on!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

bronzebomb

Thanks Bronzie!  I do want a Jar of Mixed Greens.

I just remember, I got the same email. 

I'm all caught up with this EndALL mess & My Monneee.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Seamonster

Purabody Naturals DC'er


----------



## 13StepsAhead

Eisani I like the idea of a gift exchange


----------



## divachyk

Resolution is all I want from End All. Here's to sticking to reputable vendors. *holds Dr. Pepper in the air*

IDareT'sHair - glad you filed. Now we wait. Was yours automatically elevated to dispute status? 

Sent from my DROIDX


----------



## IDareT'sHair

divachyk  Yes, it was "escalated" if that's what you mean.

Oh Ya'll I want the 8 ounce Mixed Greens CG Normally has for $25.00.  It's not listed, just the 4 ounce Jar for $15.00

They did have the Herbal Hair Butter in the 8 ounce Jar, but I already have that in my Stash.  So, I just got a DC'er instead.

So, I guess she's 'strictly' back to Esty now uh?


----------



## Seamonster

:attention: cat fight in the end all thread 

Marie Dean
We're having a Pre-Halloween + Marie Birthday Sale on our Etsy and Artfire shops. Get 20% OFF sitewide - use coupon code: MDLOWEEN20!


----------



## Brownie518

Marie dean is having a sale right? 20%? Let me check FB...

Oh ooops......^^^
off to marie dean then paypal to file dispute


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Seamonster  If I could thank you twice I would!

Ya'll know MD is my JOINT!


----------



## divachyk

Seamonster said:


> :attention: cat fight in the end all thread
> 
> Marie Dean
> We're having a Pre-Halloween + Marie Birthday Sale on our Etsy and Artfire shops. Get 20% OFF sitewide - use coupon code: MDLOWEEN20!



Welp now may be the time to test MD.

Sent from my DROIDX


----------



## Shay72

Let me go check out MD. Trying to figure out what my issue was with them? Oh yeah I think it's because she uses FedEx.

Oyin posted on FB that they will be making a colossal announcement tomorrow. Stating they're just adding goodies to the line that people have been asking for.


----------



## chebaby

so im here bored. out my mind. i think my hair needs a good cleansing. i been hennaing back to back and only lightly cleansing with cd black vanilla. today i want my hair sqeaky clean. i want it stripped. then after the protein ill steam for a little bit with kbb hair mask. tonight gonna be a long night
i remember the day before i flat ironed i was looking in SO's mirror like "dang my curls look good". after i flat ironed i swear my hair has not curled the same since. its not heat damage but my hair looks frizzy all the time and it feels yucky and coated.
 im never flat ironing again, im never coloring again, never hennaing back to back again(i like the treatment i just dont like the yucky coating). lesson learned.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72  Yeah, she uses FedEx.erplexed  

I just got the Hemp Deep Conditioner.  I'll pick up a coupla' more before the Sale Ends.

I wanted that Black Cherry Butter or the Raspberry Chocolate Butter, but I'll probably get the Coconut Lime DC'er instead.  I've been looking at that for a while.

Want I really want is actually on her Site (not Esty) and not on Sale.

I really, really LOVE her Products.  She ships fast (FedEx) and it's a Flat 5 bucks regardless.

chebaby  I mailed your box.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

There won't be anything to buy BF (for me).  I bought what I wanted last night from HV, I just got CG (although it wasn't Mixed Greens) and now MD.

I need to refer back to my list.  I do want some "Extra Dark JBCO" from Jamaican Oils and some Mega-Tek.


----------



## Seamonster

IDareT'sHair what are good things to try from MD?


----------



## Zaz

Another one bites the dust *pours out some Vo5 for End all* 
I wanted to try that too, them and Enso (still wanna place an order and hope for the best with that one  )

I've put myself on a no buy since I'm moving out of the country and won't be able to fit that much stuff with me. Well it's a semi no-buy, I'm stocking up on my organic/boutique staples since I'm not sure what I'll be able to find out there.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Zaz  You moving out of the Country too?  WOW!  

Ya'll doing too much


----------



## 13StepsAhead

Zaz where are you moving if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Seamonster  What I have/love is not on Esty except for the Illipe 3n1 (which I may get too) I have a 4 ounce Jar - may get the 8 ounce from Esty in Pomegrante Mango.

I've tried/loved:

Olive, Wheat, Berry Protein DC'er
Sweet Milk Moisturizing DC'er
Peach Syurp DC'er
Seaweed & Rice DC'er
Mango Tango Detangler
I want: Lemon Souffle Hair Cream *on her site - not Esty*

Amala Hair Cream* it is on Esty* Smells real Rural
Henna Hair Cream* is on Esty* it's nice - interesting scent
Yogurt Smoothie *is on Esty* it's nice - interesting scent


----------



## divachyk

IDareT'sHair - what differs with jbco and extra dark jbco? Are they the same?

Sent from my DROIDX


----------



## Zaz

IDareT'sHair 13StepsAhead I'm moving back to Haiti, I'm not really working these days and I've been homesick. I'd rather avoid the cold and snow and spend winter sipping margaritas at the beach .


----------



## 13StepsAhead

Zaz sounds like a plan! Enjoy yourself!


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## IDareT'sHair

divachyk said:


> @IDareT'sHair - what differs with jbco and extra dark jbco? Are they the same?
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX


 
divachyk  "Extra Dark" is New!

Zaz I'm Jelly!  That warm climate sounds wonderful.  It's so cold today, I thought it might S-N-O-W


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@divachyk

Here:

http://www.jamaicanoils.com/Sunny-I...tra-Dark-8-Oz-Jamaican-BCO-Extra-Dark-8OZ.htm


----------



## Zaz

IDareT'sHair here too, today was 42o and raining, for a minute there I thought I saw a snowflake 

divachyk I'm guessing the darker one is less refined so it would have that more pungent jbco smell.


----------



## chebaby

thanx T.
man, i was locked out for a while. i thought the site was down and then i come back and all yall on lol. i kept getting a message saying the site was doing maintanance.


----------



## mkd

Eisani, an exchange sounds fun!

Zaz, I bet Haiti is so beautiful.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby  I kept getting that too.

Zaz  & divachyk  Yeah, it's suppose to be less 'refined' and defintely more pungent and supposedly more 'effective' we'll see.

Girl, Yeah, Cold & Rainy.  All Day Long. 

I thought I saw a Flake or two too.


----------



## chebaby

oh ok cool T, i though they were playing tricks on me

yea an exchange does sound nice and fun. when should we do it? and how do we pick who we exchange with?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I went back and Hit Marie Dean 1 Mo' Time.

I'll hafta' re-adjust my BF "wish-list"  I still want that Lemon Souffle stuff on her regular site tho'.

My list is definitely smaller.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

So I guess for me Right Now:

Sage
SheScentIt
Claudie
Bear Fruit Hair?
*AveYou*


----------



## Zaz

mkd it is, my best friend posted these photos a while back and I was like: man I wish I could go there . Then I realised, nothing's really stopping me from being there by the end of the year


----------



## Brownie518

LOL IDareT'sHair sayin "it smells real rural"!!!!!

I finally found my netbook!!!
Im about to go order some MD...


Sent from my iPod Touch 4G using LHCF


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518 I like it but the smell.....meh not so much. Same with the Henna Hair Cream and the Strawberry Yogurt Hair Smoothie. Interesting...erplexed

Glad you found your Notebook.  Did you file your Dispute?


----------



## Ltown

Hey ladies!  I just got home from classes, this time stats.  

Eisani, gift exchange sounds good, what hair stuff?  
Brownie518, glad you found the netbook, how small is it, i know with ipad it small but i keep it in the cover easier to locate.  

That endall, worst than enso because she was frequent poster here. See this suck because if anyone else here wanted to get in business 1 bad apple spoiled the bunch.


----------



## Eisani

Zaz said:


> @IDareT'sHair @13StepsAhead I'm moving back to Haiti, I'm not really working these days and I've been homesick. I'd rather avoid the cold and snow and spend winter sipping margaritas at the beach .


Zaz I needs l'huille masketi and djon djon . I still have an old bottle of kremas I refuse to throw out because I love the bottle/label so much. I'm pitiful.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I Swap/Sell/Exchange all the time, so Imma sit this one out.  Ya'll Go Ahead and Have Fun!

I'll be watching & drooling!


----------



## Eisani

chebaby said:


> oh ok cool T, i though they were playing tricks on me
> 
> *yea an exchange does sound nice and fun. when should we do it? and how do we pick who we exchange with?*



Let me check something and I'll let yall know. 

ETA: I was coming to post that MD sale but I knew yall would be on it . My BF list is getting smaller too. I've been a shopping fool lately for no reason.


----------



## Zaz

Eisani I have some maskreti if you want it, and I do have some djon djon in the form of Maggi cubes. PM me your address and I'll send you some


----------



## divachyk

Brownie518 - so glad you found netbook.

Zaz - gorgeous pics! My BFF is Haitian.


----------



## divachyk

Has anyone posted this yet? I'm a bit behind...."SSI 10% off until tomorrow Friday, 10/21. Use code "fallbeauty" at checkout" -- someone visited my LHCF and told me this so I'm unsure of the validity.


----------



## divachyk

IDareT'sHair said:


> @divachyk  Yes, it was "escalated" if that's what you mean.
> 
> Oh Ya'll I want the 8 ounce Mixed Greens CG Normally has for $25.00.  It's not listed, just the 4 ounce Jar for $15.00
> 
> They did have the Herbal Hair Butter in the 8 ounce Jar, but I already have that in my Stash.  So, I just got a DC'er instead.
> 
> So, I guess she's 'strictly' back to Esty now uh?


IDareT'sHair - Yes ma'am I meant escalated not elevated.


----------



## Seamonster

Think I will just get me some beef bone and make me some bone marrow grease. Tired of folks that don't want money. Maybe I will sell my extra bottles at the beach to tourist.  Pour some VO5 for boundless Tresses, pour for Enso, pour for Endall RIP


----------



## Seamonster

just got the goodie bag from Marie Dean, it comes with four products of their choice. Hope it is something I like.


----------



## Seamonster

Supergirl is having a sale on Shea What because she has a new formula. 30% off no code required. Silk Dreams is my stuff.


----------



## 13StepsAhead

*peeks head in* Oyin is coming out with a 33oz size hair dew on 10/24. Now y'all know I'm on that!


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## divachyk

@Eisani - I noticed someone in the blast from the past thread mentioned she knows the ingredients and can make her own. Do you know the ingredients to share with us and do you feel it would be easy to make? I'm only curious in trying it because everyone spoke so high of it. The raving reviews peeked my interest.


----------



## Shay72

I'm thinking of kicking Komaza to the curb. At this point the only product I feel I hafta have is the protein strengthener and I use so much protein on the regular do I really need it?

Howcome one of my coworkers asked me today why my curls are less defined than they normally are ? Cuz I've been so freaking lazy my hair isn't as moisturized as it normally is . I mean I ain't crazy and my hair is moisturized enough but it could benefit from some more.


----------



## natura87

Hello ladies.


None of these sales are making me want to bite. I'm still holding back for a better sale.


----------



## bronzebomb

I've been considering Sister Locks for the last year, but I have so much product!  I think I am going in to use up mode for the next year.  I can't bear to throw away or give away my product.  Hopefully by the time my hair is really long, the product will be gone!...and I can lock with ease. (well, the ease of knowing that I tried every product I wanted.


----------



## Ltown

IDareT'sHair said:


> I Swap/Sell/Exchange all the time, so Imma sit this one out.  Ya'll Go Ahead and Have Fun!
> 
> I'll be watching & drooling!



IDareT'sHair, i know you don't think you ain't exchanging have fun, it don't have to be hair stuff, heck no if you don't how about we all send you something  see you send us all something so far you have the advantage of having our addy, we all have yours so play anyway or you will get something sweetie


----------



## chebaby

my mom said shes gonna get on here tonight now shes gonna have hair down to her *** cheeks and will see me on here cutting up lmao.

hey ladies
sooooooo last night i lathered up twice with carols daughter rosemary mint shampoo and so much red(well orange lol) henna came out. then i steamed with kb hair mask for 20 minutes. then i used kckt as my leave in and when i woke up my hair still looked weird. there is one tiny section where the hair might as well be relaxed lol. what a shame. the rest doesnt look heat damaged but the heat did something to it, i know it did. 
so then today i shampooed again with the rosemary mint and then used nexxus kerafix for about 10 minutes with a plastic cap. then i used kckt and kccc as my leave in and put my hair in a zing. its still wet but it looks like it might dry "normal". i sure hope so.

tomorrow im going to go get dudleys drc. i have to. i think my hair has become immune to aphogee. i didnt it like 3 or 4 times within the span of 2 weeks and my hair still aint right.
today i threw out dudleys rebuilder. didnt like it. i might throw out the morrocan conditioner next cause i dont like that either. i still have to try the mask. this weekend im steaming with jasmines a&s.


----------



## mkd

Yall, there are some very shady characters on this board.  This end all thread has thoroughly disgusted me.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Hey Divas!  

Just checking in!  Under the Dryer.  So, I used up:

"Go Green" (that was stuck in the back of the Fridge)
Jasmine A&S in Cherry Pineapple *back ups*
Cathy Howse UBH *have 1 back up*

At some point, I'll reup on Cathy Howse.  I need to use up some other 'Protein' DC'ers first tho'.

I did a little impromptu Sale, so I was able to get that MD Lemon Hair Souffle stuff.  It wasn't 20% off tho' (on her regular site).

I just used the MD Red Clover & Honey Leave-In...it's wonderful.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair

Hey ,girl! Great job using up!! 
You sure are loving some MD right now.  I didn't end up getting anything from her yet. Is that sale all weekend? 
I did cave in and just bought a bag.  And I'm about to head to Etsy to look at b.a.s.k. I saved that link @robot posted the other day. That stuff sounds good.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

Hey Girl

The MD Sale is until October 31st.

I wanted that Black Cherry Butter, the Raspberry Chocolate Butter, the Avocado Butter etc.....but passed (for now)


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Hmp. 

Was I the Only One that got Hairveda?

I'm thinking about placing another order before the Sale Ends.........


----------



## divachyk

IDareT'sHair said:


> Hmp.
> 
> Was I the Only One that got Hairveda?
> 
> I'm thinking about placing another order before the Sale Ends.........



I didn't bite this time. Maybe next time.

Sent from my DROIDX


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@divachyk That "Free Shipping" was a good deal for spending $25.00. (too good to pass up).  HV Shipping can be a little 'high'.

I may get some Almond Glaze & maybe some Vatika Frosting or something.

Do you think we'll recover our funds?


----------



## SimJam

hay ladies I just bought some curl junkie repair me, do I need to follow with a moisture conditioner? I notice its doesnt mention anything about doing that in the directions.

In any case I also got the hibiscus and banana conditioner 

thats why I dont go in that darn store, I went to get some face wash and left with hair products 

IDareT'sHair chile I dont even know whats going on with that mess, it was less messy without the "explanations" being given now


----------



## divachyk

IDareT'sHair said:


> @divachyk That "Free Shipping" was a good deal for spending $25.00. (too good to pass up).  HV Shipping can be a little 'high'.
> 
> I may get some Almond Glaze & maybe some Vatika Frosting or something.
> 
> Do you think we'll recover our funds?



Good point on shipping! I need to read up on almond glaze. How do you use it?

I think we will recover our funds. Well, I hope anyway. I have always thought PP offers buyer recourse. If PP doesn't come through, I will file claim with Discover directly since my funds drafted from my credit card via PP.




Sent from my DROIDX


----------



## Brownie518

I didn't get any Hairveda, IDareT'sHair. I should have gotten some pH Rinses but I didn't.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

The Sale is still onoke:oke:oke:

Brownie518


----------



## IDareT'sHair

divachyk  If they ask for more info, Imma attach a copy of that Thread.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

SimJam

I know Girl.  It's a Hotmess.  And I am ticked.


----------



## Brownie518

Here's what I'm thinking for Black Friday:

Claudie's
Marie Dean
b.a.s.k.
Silk Dreams Pre and Nourish

Maybe Hydratherma Naturals will have another discount  (although looking for two in one year might be pushin' it )


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *Maybe Hydratherma Naturals will have another discount  (although looking for two in one year might be pushin' it )*


 
@Brownie518

Ms. B -- Don't Hold Your Breath 

Maybe So tho'. It's hard for a Playa' out here on the Skreets these days


----------



## chebaby

hydratherma having another sale

so ummmmm, yea, i vowed not to purchase another product except a strong protein and something from aveyou with my GC. im gonna see what strong proteins aveyou has cause although i want the drc thats a lot of money.


----------



## divachyk

IDareT'sHair said:


> divachyk  If they ask for more info, Imma attach a copy of that Thread.


As will I IDareT'sHair.

Sent from my DROIDX


----------



## Brownie518

chebaby said:


> *hydratherma having another sale*
> 
> so ummmmm, yea, i vowed not to purchase another product except a strong protein and something from aveyou with my GC. im gonna see what strong proteins aveyou has cause although i want the drc thats a lot of money.



Uh uhh, che!! Don't start makin' no predictions!!! I can't take another one!!! erplexed


----------



## chebaby

Brownie518 said:


> Uh uhh, che!! Don't start makin' no predictions!!! I can't take another one!!! erplexed


 lmao, no im just saying that chile NEVER has sales stingy.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby  She Shole Is.  And then when she 'did' it was like 10%.

Brownie518

Hmp.  Che & her 'predictions'.....


----------



## Brownie518

chebaby said:


> lmao, no im just saying *that chile NEVER has sales* stingy.



Bolded - Word! 

I'll still have to get more Follicle Booster and Protein leave in.  *shrug* At least I know she's reliable...

I found 2 Avocado & Silks, another Claudies Protein cond. and a Normalizing cond. the other day. The A&S is Tahitian Vanilla and Berries & Cream


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

I love finding stuff in my Stash.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I'm good on HTN.  But I could always use 1 or 2 mo' thangs......


----------



## chebaby

Brownie518 said:


> @Bolded - Word!
> 
> I'll still have to get more Follicle Booster and Protein leave in. *shrug* At least I know she's reliable...
> 
> I found 2 Avocado & Silks, another Claudies Protein cond. and a Normalizing cond. the other day. The A&S is Tahitian Vanilla and Berries & Cream


 my a&s is in hello sugar
i gotta start using my shea butter rinses again too.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I made a little Mega-Tek Mixture with Purabody Cupuacu Butter for my Nape.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@chebaby

Hey Che, if you don't want to spend the money on DRC28, why don't you just go to Sally (or someplace) and get Ultra Sheen Duo-Tex?

I may pick some up too, after I use up some of my other Protein DC'ers.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Oh Yeah...I asked BJ to invoice me for 2 Green Tea Butters, 1 Almond Glaze and 1 Vatika Frosting.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Hey Che, if you don't want to spend the money on DRC28, why don't you just go to Sally (or someplace) and get Ultra Sheen Duo-Tex?
> 
> I may pick some up too, after I use up some of my other Protein DC'ers.


  youre right T. imma get it tomorrrow. imma look at some reviews on it now.


----------



## destine2grow

Hey ladies!!! All I did to my hair today was moisturize and seal. I am really trying hard not to get Supergirl hair products but I went into the thread and ran the reviews and am getting so excited!


----------



## chebaby

i dont see no youtube reviews on the dup tex
im still gonna go get it. let me go look at the ingredients.

and supergirls products do look yummy.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> i dont see no youtube reviews on the *dup tex*
> im still gonna go get it. let me go look at the ingredients.
> 
> and supergirls products do look yummy.


 
chebaby Duo-Tex Ltown! Duo-Tex!  

Do a Search Here.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby Duo-Tex Ltown! Duo-Tex!
> 
> Do a Search Here.


 i been mesing words up left and right lmao.
ETA: i mean messing


----------



## divachyk

chebaby said:


> i been mesing words up left and right lmao.
> ETA: i mean messing



chebaby - I mess up a lot when posting from my phone. That dern auto correction is determined to make the word what it feels it should be vs. what you want it to be.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

So, @chebaby @divachyk

When are you doing your Hurr?  And what are you Using?

Who's Steaming?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My List is Shrinking.

I have:

SheScentIt
Claudie
Bear Fruit Hair*maybe*
Darcy's Botanicals/Sage
Groupon
Jamaican Oils
Oyin *maybe*


----------



## SimJam

Im about to steam with some curl junkie hibiscus and banana.

too lazy to steam also with the repair me, maybe I will still for maybe 15-20 mins. feels yummy on my hair though.


----------



## divachyk

IDareT'sHair said:


> So, @chebaby @divachyk
> 
> When are you doing your Hurr?  And what are you Using?
> 
> Who's Steaming?


@IDareT'sHair - tomorrow or Sunday...no later than Sunday for sure.

Clarify - Quantum Clarifying (what's a good natural clarifier?)
Protein - SSI Okra
Steam - Jasmine's Avocado & Silk 
*I want to try another product but I wanna use up Jasmine's; tired of looking at it. This DC session should finish it off*
Rollerset

ETA: T, Cherry Pineapple sounds delish! I want to get some more Jasmine. When are her sales?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

SimJam said:


> *Im about to steam with some curl junkie hibiscus and banana.*
> 
> too lazy to steam also with the repair me, maybe I will still for maybe 15-20 mins. feels yummy on my hair though.


 
SimJam  Hibiscus & Banana use to be one of my most Favorite things to steam with. 

CJ Deep Fix made me kick SSI Banana Brulee straight to the curb.


----------



## divachyk

IDareT'sHair said:


> My List is Shrinking.
> 
> I have:
> 
> SheScentIt
> Claudie
> Bear Fruit Hair*maybe*
> Darcy's Botanicals/Sage
> Groupon
> Jamaican Oils
> Oyin *maybe*



IDareT'sHair
I haven't made mine yet. Hmmm. On a whim I'd say it's....
SSI
Bee Mine
Jamaican Oils
Jasmine (want to try some other fragrances)
Qhemet
Groupon

What's on your Oyin list?


----------



## chebaby

divachyk said:


> @chebaby - I mess up a lot when posting from my phone. That dern auto correction is determined to make the word what it feels it should be vs. what you want it to be.


 girl yes! thats the only thing i hate about my iphone. keep messing up my dang words lol.
but when i was messing up i was on a computer

T, i plan on doing a very very very very hard core protein and then steaming with curl junkie curl rehab for 20 minutes that will probably be the last of that rehab jar. and then i have a 32oz bottle.
i checked my stash last night and found a hibiscus deep fix. i could have sworn i been used up my deep fix with no back ups. did you send me a jar T? maybe you gave it to me lol.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

divachyk Hydratherma has a Natural Clarifier. Hairveda has one Amala Cream Rinse. 

I also like: Elucence, Abba Molasses, AG Fast Food, Avalon Organics.

I know there's more.  I gotta think.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby  Probably Girl.  You know I can't remember nothing.

I love that Deep Fix tho'.  SimJam done started something.  I may pick up another Jar or 2 with my Groupon.


----------



## divachyk

IDareT'sHair - those are plenty for me to decide from. Thx!

Does anyone know the difference between HV's Whipped Gelly & Almond Glaze? I have Whipped Gelly now. Both seem to be good for slicking down edges/nape.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

divachyk  I don't need no Oyin Girl.  The Only thing I want (but don't need) is that Berry Pomade. 

I still have 2 32 ounce Honey Hemp and 2 Daddy Dews!  I don't need no Oyin.

Oh Yeah, Jasmine is on Esty now.  Under "Selective"  I think she still has her regular discount.  You have to get it through Esty now tho'


----------



## IDareT'sHair

divachyk  Almond Glaze is like a light Hair Grease.  That smells amazing.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby Probably Girl. You know I can't remember nothing.
> 
> I love that Deep Fix tho'. @SimJam done started something. I may pick up another Jar or 2 with my Groupon.


 girl when i saw that jar i was like  its half gone anyway though but still.


----------



## SimJam

Mis T Im enjoying the repair me a whole lot, and Im sure I'll like the deep fix ... dont know why I waited so long to try out the CJ line


----------



## mkd

I am dc my hair now.  I am going back to wash and goes this week.  

chebaby, do you think the henna or the flat iron has your hair acting weird?  

I can't think of anything want for BF except ssi.


----------



## chebaby

mkd said:


> I am dc my hair now. I am going back to wash and goes this week.
> 
> @chebaby, do you think the henna or the flat iron has your hair acting weird?
> 
> I can't think of anything want for BF except ssi.


 mkd, at first i was sure i had some sort of heat damage(and i do have one tiny section that i know is heat damage) but now im thinking its the henna. luckily its temporary so my hair will go back to normal probably in another 2 weeks or so.
i remember my hair looking like this before(loose stringy curls) and then it went back to my tight curls. but i clarified 3 times already and will do so again on sunday so now im thinking my hair should be fine. i realized that when i henna i never really shampoo my hair real good. i just lightly run the shampoo over my hair and quickly rinse it out. 
i wont be hennaing for a long while(im all out anyway) but when i do go back to it i will shampoo good after.

my hair usually bounces back after henna because ill do it for a while and then stop for a while.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby Duo-Tex Ltown! Duo-Tex!
> 
> Do a Search Here.





chebaby said:


> i been mesing words up left and right lmao.
> ETA: i mean messing


----------



## bronzebomb

Koils by Nature is offering 20%off your next purchase 

coupon code NoFad20


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@SimJam What else did you get from the CJ Line? Did you get any of the Honey Butta'?

@bronzebomb I've never tried Koils By Nature.

Okay Ya'll Imma try to slow my roll until BF . Brownie518

I got that Marie Dean Stuff & some Mega-Tek. So, I've spent a grip.

From MD I got:

Coconut & Lime Protein DC'er
Red Clover & Honey Leave-In
Coconut Something Protein Conditioner
Green Hemp DC'er
Illipe 3N1 Conditioner
Mango Tango Detangler
Lemon Sunshine Souffle

My Hairitage Hydrations came today. I got an 8 ounce Jar of "Sprout" which is identical to Christine Gants Mixed Greens and I got the Creamy Horsetail Hair Butter and some Peach Pomade.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @SimJam What else did you get from the CJ Line? Did you get any of the Honey Butta'?
> 
> @bronzebomb I've never tried Koils By Nature.
> 
> Okay Ya'll Imma try to slow my roll until BF . @Brownie518
> 
> I got that Marie Dean Stuff & some Mega-Tek. So, I've spent a grip.
> 
> From MD I got:
> 
> Coconut & Lime Protein DC'er
> Red Clover & Honey Leave-In
> Coconut Something Protein Conditioner
> Green Hemp DC'er
> Illipe 3N1 Conditioner
> Mango Tango Detangler
> Lemon Sunshine Souffle
> 
> My Hairitage Hydrations came today. I got an 8 ounce Jar of "Sprout" which is identical to Christine Gants Mixed Greens and I got the Creamy Horsetail Hair Butter and some Peach Pomade.



IDareT'sHair

Even with the discount, I know that MD sure was a grip.  Nice selection there!! I'm going to take a good look at some stuff and make a list. Maybe I'll order this weekend instead of waiting for BF. We'll see... That Sprout sounds good.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518 That "Sprout" is thebomb.com That's why I had her do a Reserved Order for me.

It's very, very nice. If you like "Mixed Greens" You'll love this one (and it's slightly cheaper).

Looks, Smells, Feels Identical. The Aloe Peach Pomade is really good too.

ETA:  I won't order anything from MD BF unless her Discount is over 20%


----------



## divachyk

Why is Marie Dean so darn expensive!

T (IDareT'sHair) -did you enjoy your Orly nail polish from a few mani/pedis ago? Orly has become my fav brand.


----------



## Brownie518

Okay, so I gave in. I had said there were a few new things I wanted to try. I got that Saravun Broccoli Seed butter and the Castor Seed butter. Etsy is a mutha....

I think MD usually has 20 or 25% for BF, right? If not, fug it, I won't get anything. 

I am congested something terrible.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

divachyk said:


> Why is Marie Dean so darn expensive!
> 
> T (@IDareT'sHair) *-did you enjoy your Orly nail polish from a few mani/pedis ago? Orly has become my fav brand.*


 
@divachyk Yes I like it alot!

I got it last month (September). Imma get the same color (it's like a Patent Navy Blue) Color next Saturday.

It held up very well. I'm impressed. I usually always get OPI sometimes Essie. Where I use to go, I'd sometimes get Creatives. 

But mostly always OPI.


----------



## bronzebomb

IDareT'sHair - I've tried Nourishing Hair and Body Butter Heavenly Delight, Soothing Herbal Peppermint Gel & Lovely Lemon & Lavender Herbal Hair Pomade.

I love the nourishing hair & body body.  I want to try Shealoe creamy conditioner


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> Okay, so I gave in. I had said there were a few new things I wanted to try. *I got that Saravun Broccoli Seed butter and the Castor Seed butter. *Etsy is a mutha....
> 
> I think MD usually has 20 or 25% for BF, right? If not, fug it, I won't get anything.
> 
> I am congested something terrible.


 
Brownie518  I'm really "Happy" You Tried Saravun. 

I love that Stuff.  I'm addicted.  And tryna' Stop.

You're gone love it.  For Real.  I can't wait until you get it!

Yeah, I think MD has 25% for BF.  We'll see.  If she does, I'll get another Olive, Wheat & Berry DC'er.

*Hope You Feel Better Ms. B!*


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Oh Yeah, I gotta get my Jessicurl Too Shea! 32 Ounces.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518  I'm really "Happy" You Tried Saravun.
> 
> I love that Stuff.  I'm addicted.  And tryna' Stop.
> 
> You're gone love it.  For Real.  I can't wait until you get it!
> 
> Yeah, I think MD has 25% for BF.  We'll see.  If she does, I'll get another Olive, Wheat & Berry DC'er.
> 
> *Hope You Feel Better Ms. B!*



IDareT'sHair

Looking at the ingredients, I think I'll love that Saravun. 

Thanks, girl. I've been tore up with allergies for the past 3 weeks. Bad! This weather is killing me. 

I need to look at that Olive Wheat & Berry...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518  That Olive, Wheat & Berry is on her Regular Site (not Esty).  

You should also look at the Seaweed & Rice and that Sweet Milk Moisturizing DC'ers.


----------



## SimJam

sheesh my steamer feels abnormally hot tonight and I have all the vents open, oh well.

Miss T I only got the deep fix and the repair me, they also had the aloe fix, curl rehab and something else in the same shape bottle as the repair me (I wasnt fixing to investigate because I wasnt even supposed to be getting hair products). and they said they're supposed to get the coco coffee creme back in stock, but I dont need any more stylers ... I think.


----------



## divachyk

SimJam - I love steaming! Heat and all.  What DC are you using?

IDareT'sHair - I have developed a polish addiction  I am in love with painting my nails/toes again. I use to do it often but fell out of the habit. I've reconnected with my creative side.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

SimJam

You'll really like the Rehab in Strawberry Ice Cream.

Not that I'm One to Push Products........


----------



## 13StepsAhead

Hey ladies I'm thinking if buying some bask  I thought someone posted a code up on here am I wrong because I can't find it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

13StepsAhead  Hi 13!  Waz Up?

I don't remember a code?erplexed  I know Ltown bought some recently.

I wouldn't mind having that Tapicoa Stuff.  I need a discount tho'.

I'm glad we're all on tonight.


----------



## 13StepsAhead

Hey T! IDareT'sHair 

I may be imagining a code because that DCer is calling me, but I def need some discount.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 

Ms. B, I'm really liking Claudie's Jamaican Punch (or whatever it's called).  It smells good.

Where She at Anyway?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

13StepsAhead  You mean the Cacao One?


----------



## 13StepsAhead

IDareT'sHair said:


> 13StepsAhead  You mean the Cacao One?



Yup that's the one.


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## IDareT'sHair

13StepsAhead

Enso's Cacao DC'er was nice too.


----------



## 13StepsAhead

IDareT'sHair said:


> 13StepsAhead
> 
> Enso's Cacao DC'er was nice too.



Every time I hear Enso I get pissed at that situation. 

I still think of ordering, but I never do it.


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@13StepsAhead Me too Girl.

I'll try to send you a 'sample' of the Cacao DC'er.

I'll look for a Jar in the a.m.


----------



## SimJam

divachyk curl junkie deep fix  Im just done steaming, gonna rinse and add some hair dew before I go to bed.

@IDareT'sHair u r the nummer one Product pusha ........  but ur reccomendations are always spot on, so its all good!!!


----------



## 13StepsAhead

Thanks, but you don't have to do that IDareT'sHair 


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@13StepsAhead No Problem. I can do that. (I know you sccurrrd cause you don't wanna like it)

@SimJam @divachyk DDI is back in da' thread.

I want My Monneeeeeee. This is Ridiculous.


----------



## Ltown

IDareT'sHair said:


> 13StepsAhead  Hi 13!  Waz Up?
> 
> I don't remember a code?erplexed  I know Ltown bought some recently.
> 
> I wouldn't mind having that Tapicoa Stuff.  I need a discount tho'.
> 
> I'm glad we're all on tonight.





There was no code.


divachyk said:


> IDareT'sHair - those are plenty for me to decide from. Thx!
> 
> 
> Does anyone know the difference between HV's Whipped Gelly & Almond Glaze? I have Whipped Gelly now. Both seem to be good for slicking down edges/nape.





divachyk, whipped is exactly that, but almond glaze is pomade with wax that imo sticky and use for edges.







mkd said:


> Yall, there are some very shady characters on this board.  This end all thread has thoroughly disgusted me.




mkd, so true, i'm keep my money.


----------



## BrownBetty

Hi Ladies!

My hair is so dry lately.  I think it is the medication that I have been on for the past couple of weeks.

I think I need to DC again... 

Anyone have a suggestion for a heavy moisturizing DC mask I can buy from a brick and mortar store?

Thx!


----------



## Eisani

divachyk said:


> @Eisani - I noticed someone in the blast from the past thread mentioned she knows the ingredients and can make her own. Do you know the ingredients to share with us and do you feel it would be easy to make? I'm only curious in trying it because everyone spoke so high of it. The raving reviews peeked my interest.


I don't know what the ingredients were, the writing on my label wore off almost immediately. I saw someone posted some ingredients in that thread. Looks easy enough to make. As a matter of fact, I have everything but the palm oil so I may try it myself. I seriously loved that stuff and that was some foul, janky *** mess. That was nothing but PJ lovin Jeezus that didn't allow my order to go though. I hate you all had to file disputes .

OAN: I believe I've narrowed BF down to:

SSI
Darcy's
Claudie (hopefully)
Aveyou of course
Curl Junkie (need that 32 oz Daily Fix)
**Wildcard** Have to leave room for a miscellaneous impulse purchase
I want to try that Qhemet Twisting Cream now too , but let AV have a sale, I'm getting my daggone Shea Amla! Oh, BeeMine is hit too if the price is right.


----------



## divachyk

IDareT'sHair SimJam Eisani chebaby and Nem....Patient was online late Fri night around 10 something and again around 12:58 Saturday (this) morning.


----------



## divachyk

Hey check this out - I posted it in the end all thread also --
From End All site:
*Update *

 				I went onto the hidden product page and  marked the products as hidden so THAT overrides the featured products  program on webs.com. 


*
To ANY CUSTOMERS*

HERE IS WHAT I TRIED TO POST ON LHCF AND BEST SUMS IT UP

Hi all:



I just wrote a thorough post about the site and it poofed when I submitted it. So this will be less thorough:



1. Donewitit called me tonight to let me know what was up.

2. I thought a phantom site was the culprit since I NEVER RELAUNCHED OR MADE ANYTHING but HOME and FAQS visible.

3. The first week in October too many glitches with webs.com AND my home computer made a relaunch possible. I kept the product pages hidden.

4. I have not been back to lhcf since I rejoined.

5. I had not been on paypal since I reverified.

6. I had not been back to deal with the site since I left the message about issues in the FAQ section.

7. Real life: teaching, kids, my health reared some major distractions from seeing to the relaunch.



In the meantime...



1. WEBS.COM apparently has a process by which they scroll your products as "FEATURED PRODUCT" under their advertisements. It doesn't matter that the product page is invisible on my end, they still show AND THAT IS HOW WHY FOLK WERE ABLE TO ORDER.



2.This was actually a relief after I talked to donewitit because a fake site would have been a more difficult thing to deal with.



3. I have not and will NOT read the other thread because whatever's being said there is based on speculation and you know what, I get it. I work hard as heck for my money and I'd be pissed if I thought someone was getting over. However, I would not have ordered from my site as it is and NEVER expected that there would be orders. I had pages behind the scene but the site was not ready and I thought that was clear.



4. I have not been on paypal but I know, sight unseen, that any money sent to my paypal account is still there or has been refunded. Why? Verified accounts are attached to your bank account. My salary is the only money that has been coming through my accounts and out to pay bills.



So...



1. After I post this I'm logging into paypal. If paypal has not refunded your money, I will simply do so. I didn't want anyone's money. The site was not relaunched and I was not aware of webs.com's new "featured product" program. They've gotten fancy since I was hair2heaven.They're not even freewebs anymore.



That's the long and short. I'm sure it's not as titillating as some would like. Paypal is really a Godsend because whatever the story was/is, when the vendor has not taken money out, you get it back.



All the best,



p1

http://hairtoheaven.webs.com/

ETA: My money has not yet be refunded as I type this.


----------



## chebaby

wow. well im glad people got their answer. this is better than someone actually taking the time out to scam others. and im glad refunds will be given.


----------



## divachyk

*MY MONEY WAS REFUNDED *


----------



## chebaby

just curious, dont you get emails when money has been sent to you through paypal?


----------



## divachyk

chebaby said:


> just curious, dont you get emails when money has been sent to you through paypal?


Um @chebaby - yes! You also get emails if you have a claim/dispute open. I'm not buying into the explanation provided as there was ample opportunity to respond to all customers before things got out of hand. If I'm not mistaken, she indicated the store would open by Oct in her original post. It would seem that she would have updated us in Oct of status. Too many holes in the story/situation surrounding it all. At this point I'm thankful we're getting our money back so that we all can move on.


----------



## chebaby

divachyk said:


> Um @chebaby - yes! You also get emails if you have a claim/dispute open. I'm not buying into the explanation provided as there was ample opportunity to respond to all customers before things got out of hand. If I'm not mistaken, she indicated the store would open by Oct in her original post. It would seem that she would have updated us in Oct of status. Too many holes in the story/situation surrounding it all. At this point I'm thankful we're getting our money back so that we all can move on.


you make some really good points.
i kept up with that thread off and on so i didnt know about the friend(done with it) and when the site was supposed to open until today. i went back to read all the way up to date and was likeerplexed. like you said, there are a lot of holes in the story.


----------



## Brownie518

That gets a serious muthaf***** side eye....


----------



## Brownie518

chebaby said:


> just curious, dont you get emails when money has been sent to you through paypal?




This right here!!!


----------



## Ltown

divachyk said:


> Um @chebaby - yes! You also get emails if you have a claim/dispute open. I'm not buying into the explanation provided as there was ample opportunity to respond to all customers before things got out of hand. If I'm not mistaken, she indicated the store would open by Oct in her original post. It would seem that she would have updated us in Oct of status. Too many holes in the story/situation surrounding it all. At this point I'm thankful we're getting our money back so that we all can move on.





Brownie518 said:


> That gets a serious muthaf***** side eye....





divachyk, chebaby, Brownie518, #*^, bull this is outright 

you get emails, for everything on paypal. 

Lier, cheaters always get caught blame it on the site, i know fom what i read this is a friend and the friend called long time ago about lhcf.  I'm glad refunds are coming


----------



## SimJam

Its quite unfortunate this whole endall fiasco, this lady is not really interested in a successful re-launch of her product line, she cant be. In all that she has posted she has not apologised at all, not even a "sorry for the inconvenience"

She rather blame the ladies that ordered for being too eager, lazy or tired to read and comprehend (more like turn on their ESP) to realize that even though she came on LHCF and said the site wud be up Oct 1, she wasnt going to be taking orders. WTF !!!

If shi wanst gonna be taking orders why di bumbo shi set up/reverified di paypal account ?!?!?!?! ... sheesh this woman rubs me the wrong damn way !!!!

I think she has proven that her customer service will be less than stellar, because "her real life" oh and computer problems will always be a hinderance. In case she didnt read her business 101 cliff notes, ummm the business will become one of those very important aspects of her life (well if shes committed to making the business work)

unfortunately, she stumbled upon a good, apparently great set of products and that *MAY* be the only thing that saves her in the future


----------



## IDareT'sHair

WOW!  That was a Close One.  Lawd Jeezus I'm tired.

Money has been Refunded to my PayPal Account.

Clawd Hammercy I need to go lay back down.  This mess wore me out.


----------



## 13StepsAhead

Morning ladies! I cowshed last night with CJ daily fix. I forgot how awesome this stuff was.


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Morning Ladies.
I was just reading the last few pages to catch up.
IDareT'sHair I'm glad you got your money back and I hope everyone else gets theirs as well. That explanation that divachyk posted was a hot mess. Like chebaby said you receive an email to notify you that you received money how could that have gone unnoticed. It's clear they thought folks would've waited until it was too late to file a dispute.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl

You should read the latest in that Wild & Crazy Thread!

Imma stay outta there because it only makes you Mad.

WOW.  Just WOW.


----------



## chebaby

hey ladies
dont ask me why im up lol. glad everyone seem to have gotten their money back.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> curlyhersheygirl
> 
> You should read the latest in that Wild & Crazy Thread!
> 
> Imma stay outta there because it only makes you Mad.
> 
> WOW.  Just WOW.



IDareT'sHair I just read the last few pages, what a mess


----------



## 13StepsAhead

I'm glad you ladies are Getting your money back.


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@chebaby Yeah....What in Da Werld are YOU doing Awake!..

And don't be making no more of them predictions

@curlyhersheygirl That was plain Scary & we'll never know da' truff


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby Yeah....What in Da Werld are YOU doing Awake!..
> 
> And don't be making no more of them predictions
> 
> @curlyhersheygirl That was plain Scary & we'll never know da' truff


girl im sitting here, eyes all watery cause im still sleepy
its a damn birt outside my window that wont shut the hell up. pretty red and blue bird but i hate that thing
girl this h2h stuff is a mess i just read the other thread and she basiclly blaming the customers.
even if it was the website mistake, how did you know get any emails saying you have been paid? and how do you inform a website that your site will be up and running in october but dont come back to imform them that that date has been pushed back? had she done so she would have seen that orders were placed


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

Well...Gurl What is your prediction on that one?  None of it adds up!  

I'm just glad I got my Paper and didn't keep waiting to file a dispute.

divachyk  Thanks Again for bringing this to my attention.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Well...Gurl What is your prediction on that one?  None of it adds up!
> 
> I'm just glad I got my Paper and didn't keep waiting to file a dispute.
> 
> @divachyk  Thanks Again for bringing this to my attention.


i honestly thing the plan was to scam but she/they felt bad about it and changed their mind.
also does anyone else find it odd that they keep on hollering about how they are best friends, but then keep throwing out there how they werent taking, were beefing, and how they do that all the time. like who gives a flying turd? and what kinda friendship is that anyway? the whole thing is odd even if true. but i guess stranger things have happened lol.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@chebaby My thoughts is it was 1 (the same) person.  

ETA:  Your package should come today

I need to see where FedEx is!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My MD (Mango Tango Detangler) is Out For Delivery!

Um...I didn't hear back from BJ?  

Well, I guess I didn't need those 2 Jars of Green Tea Butter, 1Jar of Almond Glaze and 1 Jar of Vatika Frosting afterall.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby My thoughts is it was 1 (the same) person.
> 
> ETA:  Your package should come today
> 
> I need to see where FedEx is!


i can see it bein the same person too lol. people have too much time on their hands.
thanx T. ill look out for it.
what you got coming?


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby *My thoughts is it was 1 (the same) person*.
> 
> ETA:  Your package should come today
> 
> I need to see where FedEx is!



IDareT'sHair I believe so as well.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl  The writing style was the exact same by both parties.  No two people have the exact same writing styles.

It was a set-up.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl  The writing style was the exact same by both parties.  No two people have the exact same writing styles.
> 
> It was a set-up.


someone else mentioned that too. let me go back and take a look see


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby  Hey Che, that "Bird" might be giving you your predictions.

*still laughin' at your watery, sleepy eyes*


----------



## Ltown

IDareT'sHair said:


> curlyhersheygirl  The writing style was the exact same by both parties.  No two people have the exact same writing styles.
> 
> It was a set-up.



Its becoming a routine around hair forum, folks know women take care of their hair, startup businesses and not coming through.  After enso, which wasn't the business that rip off but her other thing, i don't care unless someone here validate i'm not buying ¥£+{**t.   IDareT'sHair,  i'm glad you got your money.  See crap like this is why folks don't want to promote black business.

On the positive side what going on with the exchange?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Ltown Yeah Girl, I had $50.00 bucks hangin' out there.

ETA:  I'm sitting out for the exchange.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby  Hey Che, that "Bird" might be giving you your predictions.
> 
> *still laughin' at your watery, sleepy eyes*


lmao yea it might be giving them to me. ya never know lol.


----------



## chebaby

Ltown said:


> Its becoming a routine around hair forum, folks know women take care of their hair, startup businesses and not coming through.  After enso, which wasn't the business that rip off but her other thing, i don't care unless someone here validate i'm not buying ¥£+{**t.   @IDareT'sHair,  i'm glad you got your money.  See crap like this is why folks don't want to promote black business.
> 
> On the positive side what going on with the exchange?


i agree. it makes me feel like not supporting them. it used to be so much fun. 2011 has been the year of scams.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby  Ask him if AveYou gone get any more product lines?  OR....if they gone have another Groupon soon.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby  Are you getting your Duo-Tex today?

I know 2011 has been the year of Scams.  I still have nothing but love for Enso. 

I didn't have a problem with them.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby  Ask him if AveYou gone get any more product lines?  OR....if they gone have another Groupon soon.


you gonna have the neighbors looking at me like.


IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby  Are you getting your Duo-Tex today?
> 
> I know 2011 has been the year of Scams.  I still have nothing but love for Enso.
> 
> I didn't have a problem with them.


enso would have been great if no one found out who she was lol.

yea imma go check out the duo tex to see how far up the protein is on the list. its its really high ill get it. if the protein is close to the bottom ill pass. if i pass imma go get that drc itll be an early christmas gift to myself


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby  Yeah, I agree about Enso.  There were no problems there (yet).

Yeah, please let me know where the Protein is on Duo-Tex.

You can always get a bottle of Mega-Tek and DC with that.  I keep meaning to try that as a DC'er.  Maybe when this next bottle gets here, I'll do at least 1-2 DC'ing treatments with it.

It cost too much for me to waste as a DC'er tho'.erplexed


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby  Yeah, I agree about Enso.  There were no problems there (yet).
> 
> Yeah, please let me know where the Protein is on Duo-Tex.
> 
> You can always get a bottle of Mega-Tek and DC with that.  I keep meaning to try that as a DC'er.  Maybe when this next bottle gets here, I'll do at least 1-2 DC'ing treatments with it.
> 
> It cost too much for me to waste as a DC'er tho'.erplexed


ill let you know about the duo tex.

i keep hearing about mega tek so i may look into that too.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby 

Girl, keep me posted on the Ingredients for Ultra Sheen Duo-Tex.


----------



## Minty

what's up chicas? Just poppin through.........


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Girl, keep me posted on the Ingredients for Ultra Sheen Duo-Tex.


i will. imma go to sallys in a few hours.
i hope i like the ingredients because the store that has drc is like 30-40 minutes away


----------



## 13StepsAhead

I did my twist (chunky twist) last night using QB AOHC And QB OHHB and my twist out is AMAZING! Qhemet is always a winner. I'll try to post a pic for you ladies.

ETA: pic attached


----------



## chebaby

13, your twist out looks beautiful.
i have a sample of the honey balm and from the texture i can tell it will last me a long time. i need to try it on a braid out.


----------



## 13StepsAhead

Thanks chebaby! The honey balm will last you a loooong time. I used whatever was on the lid when I took it off and I was able to do my entire head.


----------



## chebaby

13StepsAhead said:


> Thanks @chebaby! The honey balm will last you a loooong time. I used whatever was on the lid when I took it off and I was able to do my entire head.


ill let you know how i like it tomorrow. i havent used it in over a year so this will be like my first time. i plan on using it with the detangling ghee.


----------



## divachyk

Hey Ladies! I'm sure the thread is out of control. I just logged on and this was my first stop to see what was going on up in here. I'm heading to that thread next.

What's on everyone's agenda today?


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> curlyhersheygirl  The writing style was the exact same by both parties.  No two people have the exact same writing styles.
> 
> *It was a set-up*.



IDareT'sHair It sure was. 



chebaby said:


> i agree. it makes me feel like not supporting them. *it used to be so much fun. 2011 has been the year of scams*.



chebaby I agree these incidents having taken the wind out of my sails


----------



## IDareT'sHair

13StepsAhead said:


> I did my twist (chunky twist) last night using QB AOHC And QB OHHB and *my twist out is AMAZING! *Qhemet is always a winner. I'll try to post a pic for you ladies.
> 
> ETA: pic attached


 
13StepsAhead 

Gurl it's beautiful!

It Looks so Lush & Juicy!  WOW!  It really looks nice.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl

Hey Curly!  How's that BF List Looking these Days?


----------



## Shay72

Am I behind the times or does everyone else know you can get Terressentials at Sage???!


----------



## Shay72

Well damn it is in store only!!!


----------



## Ltown

chebaby said:


> ill let you know about the duo tex.
> 
> i keep hearing about mega tek so i may look into that too.




chebaby, claudie protein spray has alot of protein

IDareT'sHair, how do you like it?  I have so much protein stuff only use it once.



IDareT'sHair said:


> chebaby
> 
> Girl, keep me posted on the Ingredients for Ultra Sheen Duo-Tex.




IDareT'sHair, how do you use megs tex, everyday or protein conditioner


----------



## 13StepsAhead

Thanks IDareT'sHair! I didn't get any hold so my hair is bigger, but it's super soft.


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Ltown I've been using it mixed with "Grease". I only use it for like 2 weeks or so and then I 'rest' from it about a month. 

I didn't use it all summer because I was using 'other' stuff, but since my Nape has been giving me problems, I had to pull out the Big-Guns and MT has some Muscle behind it.

I haven't tried Claudie's "Complete Protein" yet.  I'm still working on Komaza Honeycomb Rejuvenator and finishing up that Cathy Howse.

@13StepsAhead It looks beautiful. Nice & Healthy and Juicy!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I got some nice Samples from Marie Dean.  Hopefully, she'll put some more in with my Latest Haul.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Hmp.

I never did hear back from Hairveda?


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> curlyhersheygirl
> 
> Hey Curly!  How's that BF List Looking these Days?



IDareT'sHair pretty slim compared to last BF


----------



## mkd

13StepsAhead, very pretty twist out!

I can't even believe this end all mess.  Something in the milk ain't right.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

mkd  Gurl....EndALL like chebaby said = EndBAD.

I'm just glad I got my Cash Back.  WHEW!  That was a Close One tho'.


----------



## mkd

I am glad y'all got your money back T.  It's infuriating that people think they can scam people so easily.


----------



## divachyk

What's up ladies~I'm just web surfing a bit. Updating my ipad with the newest software upgrade....not up to much else.


----------



## Eisani

Hey all! Those REGULARS interested in an exchange, inbox me. Was busy yest with the dr and today with the fam at the apple orchard/cider mill/winery, and about to go on a date with the boo, but tomorrow evening I plan on setting up something private/password protected for the exchange. 

Thank PJ lovin Jeezus yall got your money back!  Hot ***, funky *** mess.


----------



## Eisani

Oh yea, one of my aunts gave me a ton of brand new full size Miss Jessie's products. I didnt have the heart to say I wasnt a fan so I'll revist them since they were free99


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Eisani

Can you Exchange them for something else?


----------



## Loves Harmony

Hey ladies! Hows everyone? Im over here trying t keep from making a purchase. Want some dew from Oyin. 
Sent from my SCH-I500 using SCH-I500


----------



## destine2grow

Hey ladies!!! I just finish catching up on my reading. I can't believe that endall thread. I left my lil 2 cents. I have to much anger in me to be dealing with that foolishness.

@13StepsAhead your twist out is the bomb.com

I am trying to narrow down my BF list right now I have:
CJ
MD
DM
Qhemet
SSI


----------



## IDareT'sHair

destine2grow  Nice Post in that EndALL thread Girlie!

You a Trip.

And Nice BF List!


----------



## Shay72

I'm on a use up campaign for Komaza, Enso, and Natural Jenesis. Once they're gone I'm not repurchasing anything from those vendors. The last new vendors I plan to add are Terressentials and Supergirl. Then I'm done. No more new vendors. I may still cross some off the list. Not sure yet. Will make final decisions by the end of the year.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72  Yeah, I need to cross some folks off too.  Will make those adjustments as well by EOY.


----------



## Brownie518

13StepsAhead - girl, that hair!!! 

mkd - isn't that whole thing a mess, girl!!!  I'm about tired of all this s**t, for real.

Hey, ya'll. I'm here at work, working on a grand attitude.  I'm having a good hair day, though!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518

Glad you're having a Great Hair Day Ms. B!

Was trolling all evening tryna' find something to buy *celebrating my end-all refund* 

Decided to sit down some where. I'm all tapped out.

Anyway, I need to re-group and think about what I wanna buy BF sensibly.

Right now:

Jessicurl
Claudie 
DB DC'er
SSI
Jamaican Oils Extra Dark Black Castor


----------



## divachyk

13StepsAhead - GORGEOUS HAIR!!

Not sure if I told you that already but it's so pretty heck, it's worth telling you again.


----------



## Shay72

Started wash day already and I'm determined not to be lazy and get at least 1 steam in. My hair needs it. Now is not the time to be acting foolish with my hair.


----------



## 13StepsAhead

Mernin' Divas! Today is wash day for me as well.

- Shampoo with aphogee deep moisture shampoo
- Protein Rx with GVP Joico KPak
-DC with steam using KBB luscious locks (can't wait to see how I like this)
- re-twist (not sure what I'll use, but I want to use something up)

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Morning D's! (Well should I say Afternoon) Just massaged in some Mega-Tek & Extra Dark JBCO to nape area.

The rest I moisturized with Purabody Naturals Murumu Lotion.


----------



## 13StepsAhead

I hate when the weather changes, my hair starts to shed something terrible. Guess I'll be Adding AE Garlic mask to my Steam session today.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

13StepsAhead  Good Point. 

I should pull out a bottle of Nutrine for Cowashing.  

I love Steaming with AE Garlic


----------



## Seamonster

13StepsAhead pretty hair QB honey balm is now on my BF list.


----------



## 13StepsAhead

1/2 wat through my reggie for today. I'm sitting under the steamer with AE garlic on my scalp and KBB luscious locks on my strands.


----------



## divachyk

Afternoon All:

13StepsAhead - I'm having post TU shedding so I'm using my AE garlic.

I'm trying my split ender for the first time today. Any suggestions ladies?

My regi will start in a few...after I sip on me some dr. pepper.


----------



## chebaby

its cold so im being lazy. i do not feel like washing my hair cause its cold. ill do it in about 2-3 hours.
i plan on drenching my hair in coconut oil(about to do that now), shampooing with cd rosemary mint, conditioning for about 5 minutes with the rest of nexxus kerafix,then steam with curl rehab and braid.\i said i would braid with qhemet but i think i changed my mind and will braid with the dew again. this time with a little DM DCC for a little hold so it can last ll week.


----------



## destine2grow

Afternoon ladies! Today is wash day for me too, however I most likely won't get to my hair until later tonight. Right now I am taking a break from doing dd hair. I am letting it air dry to about 85% and then I will start to braid her hair. I need to add Jessicurl to my BF list. There are a few items I would like to try.


----------



## Ltown

Hi ladies! 

I did hair late last night, rinse, joico kapk, jasmine a/s use up more left, enso hair lotion, oiled.   

Dd using up my enso for cowash so we will be using that up this week.  

No BF list yet, probably don't need one since i'm overstock.com


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Hey ladies. This week I used up CJ smoothing conditioner, Komaza's Moku oil and HV moist condition. I have a few other things that will be gone either this week or next.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Seems like most of ya'll are doing your hair today.  I need to write out my regi for tomorrow.


----------



## 13StepsAhead

I used up a SM shea butter LI (original formula). I'm on stock-up mode so I don't want to use up too much before I leave. I mainly want to get those open items out of my stash.


----------



## Shay72

Finished up Komaza's Intense Moisture Therapy. I have 1 back up.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Shay72 I wish I had another one of those.

I liked it much better than the Olive one. 

Imma miss that one right there.erplexed

ETA:  Shay, have you tried the Happy Hair Hemp yet?  I ordered that yesterday?


----------



## Shay72

IDareT'sHair
My Happy Hempy Hair isn't here yet. I did notice it is a pomade and not a conditioner. I saw the pic yesterday. Matter of fact someone bought it while I was looking at it. Bet it was you . I love hemp products and I can alternate with my hemp butter that I have now if I like it so I'm okay I was bit confused initially .


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72 

Yeah.....That was probably me!

I hope I like it!

Did you see that Hemp DC'er from Marie Dean


----------



## Shay72

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Shay72
> 
> Yeah.....That was probably me!
> 
> I hope I like it!
> 
> Did you see that Hemp DC'er from Marie Dean


 
Yeah I saw it and I'm trying to ignore it .


----------



## Eisani

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Eisani
> 
> Can you Exchange them for something else?


There wasn't a price tag in sight so I have no idea where it came from. I tried the Curly Pudding after washing w/Daily Fix and applying Beauticurls Leave In. It was okay, my curl definition is good but I can get the same results with my other products. 

I'm looking at a couple of these name generator/exchange sites and trying to see if I can make it private. I'm exhausted right now so I'll look again a little later.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Where's errrbody at?


----------



## Ltown

IDareT'sHair said:


> Where's errrbody at?



Getting ready for work 

IDareT'sHair, I need the link to hairitage to save in my favorites, can't find it?


----------



## chebaby

hey ladies
so now im about to start on my hair lol. i had to step out today so i went to cvs and picked up a nexxus emergencee. so after i shampoo ill used that instead of the other nexxus. then ill steam wit rehab.
i am not in the mood for a braid out and dont feel like washing and going so i will do my two braids. i will use komaza shea butter lotion.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ltown said:


> Getting ready for work
> 
> @IDareT'sHair, I need the link to hairitage to save in my favorites, can't find it?


 
Ltown


http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=...5ciUBQ&usg=AFQjCNHnhEl7Q3jTPEaHKhN5ohWL1QZwPA


----------



## 13StepsAhead

IDareT'sHair said:


> Where's errrbody at?


 

I'm in and out right now. I'm washing clothes, cleaning up and just finished making dinner.


----------



## divachyk

I use the split ender today for the first time and I'm very pleased. I did one pass only since I got a major trim/cut about 10 weeks ago. I didn't wash yet because I visited with the dh at the firestation and took him dinner. I'm back home about to start my regi. I'll be in and out as I'm go through my steps. I think I'mma air dry vs. roller set. I just don't feel like smoldering under the dryer.


----------



## chebaby

im under the steamer now.
im so glad i purchased this thing. and my hair seems to really like it.

next on my list to finish up(i just finished my 8oz rehab)

funkie junkie
black vanilla shampoo
nexxus kerafix
darcys pumpkin
jasmine hibiscus

it should just take me a few weeks to finish them all.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

divachyk  Glad you like the Split Ender!  Are you close to using up anything?

chebaby  I'm glad you finally got a steamer too!  I love steaming. 

I don't think I'll use up anything tomorrow.

Not sure what 'Protein' Imma use?  Maybe a Tube of Redken Deep Fuel.


----------



## chebaby

girl that steamer is the bomb.com lol. i love it. at first i thought i would only use it once a month. for the past few months ive been using it almost every week. especially when it was really hot.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I just bought some MD Cocoa Shea Butter Hair Lotion.  I hope I like it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Still tryna' narrow down that BF List.  I made up an imaginary AveYou Cart and it said my GC is 'invalid'.  I have to contact SaveMore tomorrow.

@Shay72 Did you ever talk to Claudie?


----------



## Ltown

IDareT'sHair said:


> Ltown
> 
> 
> http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=...5ciUBQ&usg=AFQjCNHnhEl7Q3jTPEaHKhN5ohWL1QZwPA



Ok, i type hairitage and it didn't come up. She uses her name instead. Thanks!


----------



## Shay72

IDareT'sHair
Nope. I'm good I was just wondering if there was any news on when the website would be ready. Trying to make sure I didn't miss anything.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> Still tryna' narrow down that BF List.  I made up an imaginary AveYou Cart and it said my GC is 'invalid'.  I have to contact SaveMore tomorrow.
> 
> @Shay72 Did you ever talk to Claudie?


wow T. yea email them. i need to check and see when mine expires. i dont remember. but mine is a kgb not a savemore.

so im finished my hair. i decided to use HV whipped cream instead of komaza because the HV only has like 2 more uses. imight as well get it on out the way.


----------



## divachyk

IDareT'sHair and chebaby - I LOVE MY STEAMER!!!  I will never be without a steamer again if I can help it.

IDareT'sHair - I have some items getting low but nothing about to run it, unfortunately.


----------



## chebaby

divachyk said:


> @IDareT'sHair and @chebaby - I LOVE MY STEAMER!!!  I will never be without a steamer again if I can help it.
> 
> @IDareT'sHair - I have some items getting low but nothing about to run it, unfortunately.


i know right!!! that thing is amazing.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby 

  Imma be all over SaveMo' like a Cheap Suit!  

I'm already emailed them, but will call them 1st thing tomorrow a.m.

That is the $75.00 one!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Speaking of Steamin' I'm tryna' think what Imma Steam with tomorrow? 

Maybe Enso Naturals Cacao Deep Recovery Treatment Masque.

Haven't used it in a while.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Imma be all over SaveMo' like a Cheap Suit!
> 
> I'm already emailed them, but will call them 1st thing tomorrow a.m.
> 
> That is the $75.00 one!


yea get that thang straightened out. thats a lot of money to not be able to use it


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *yea get that thang straightened out. thats a lot of money to not be able to use it*


 
chebaby  I kept wondering if I have already used it, but I don't remember buying $90.00 worth of stuff. With that GiveMe15!

So, I'm glad I was playin' around with it yesterday.  I gotta find out what's going on?????

In my Imaginary Cart I had:
CJ Rehab
CJ Argan & Olive
CJ Repair Me
CJ Strengthener


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I didn't hear back from HV on that 2nd order I tried to get, so I guess I didn't need it.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> I didn't hear back from HV on that 2nd order I tried to get, so I guess I didn't need it.


i hope you hear back from her. she must be swamped.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> i hope you hear back from her. she must be swamped.


 
chebaby  I'm skrait!

I have AG & Vatika Frosting.  I did want that GTB tho'.


----------



## divachyk

IDareT'sHair - hope SaveMore square you up without giving you any lip. 

Oh and T, after they repaired my steamer, they must have amped up the heating element. This joker be 'bout to run me from up under here now. Wasn't getting this hot before. I guess they shut me up with complaining it wasn't getting hot.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> *Imma be all over SaveMo' like a Cheap Suit!*
> 
> I'm already emailed them, but will call them 1st thing tomorrow a.m.
> 
> That is the $75.00 one!





Girl, let me know what they say. I'm still holding on to mine, too. I don't want no mess 



IDareT'sHair said:


> *I didn't hear back from HV on that 2nd order* I tried to get, so I guess I didn't need it.



I'm shocked!!


----------



## Brownie518

So I guess the No Buy has been done and gone, then...

Well, the idea of it kept me from going crazy anyway.  I haven't gotten much besides that Saravun a couple of days ago. 

I used up that Enso Sea Buckthorn mask. I used it as a prepoo and it did my hair right.  I'm going to finish up the Cacao same way. I think I might have the SeaBuckthorn conditioner, too. I'll have to check. You know it's bad when you don't know what you have.


----------



## divachyk

I'm air drying my hair now. Detangling was a breeze. I love freshly TUd hair! Too bad every week isn't so uneventful. 

I used Desert Castor Leave In topped with a little Bee Mine Luscious and Nourish oil.


----------



## natura87

Rinsed my hair on Saturday with a Rusk reconstructor (finished it and to the bottle up)and CJ's Daily Fix. I think I used the Daily Fix right this time. A dab will do ya so that bottle will last a while.


----------



## natura87

Just ordered some Oyin for the heck of it. I got a sample size hair dew, a sample size juices and Berries and a "Meetup Pack" that has more Dew and Whipped Pudding. Aint no Meetup goin on  round thses parts but...yeah....


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Hey Divas!

I got a New Code from SaveMo'  Imma make up a cart just to make sure it's working.

I got my Invoice from BJ *Lawd that Chile will get that Monneee*  Hook or Crook.  Rain or Shine. 

She don't play with that $$$$$.

Under the dryer w/Redken Deep Fuel.  Will Steam in a bit.  I really gotta quit "dusting" It starts getting addicting once you get started doing that mess.

chebaby  I found Duo-Tex at this Asain BSS for $4.49.  I started to get you one?  If you don't find it, lemme know and you can just pay me the $5.00 to send.

13StepsAhead I sent your little sample today too.


----------



## chebaby

wow thanx T. i went to my local bss and they didnt have it. and i looked for the drc too. they had every other dudleys product but that one. they probably figured wouldnt nobody buy something that pricey.
i got one other bss to go to that is bigger and may have both of them and then ill let you know.


hey everybody
i started to "grease" my scalp today with coconut oil but decided not to. ill do it tonight because........well, i dont really have a reason lol.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby  Okay.  Lemme know.

Under the Steama' with MD Sweet Milk Moisturizing DC'er.


----------



## chebaby

did you pick one up for yourself T? if so i cant wait to hear your review. we both love some protein


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *did you pick one up for yourself T? *if so i cant wait to hear your review. we both love some protein


 
chebaby

Hmp.  You know I did.I

It's close to my job, so I can run back in there, just lemme know. $4.49+ Tax.

Used Up:  1 8 ounce MD Sweet Milk Moisturizing DC'er (NO BACK UPS)  Will definitely repurchase at some point.


----------



## Seamonster

Used up my HV sitrinullah and SSI Okra. I miss SSI Okra already, going to pull out CJ reconstructor, and Oyin honey hemp. If the Oyin HH is too light, I will add Jasmines Mask.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Seamonster Oyin HH is thick.  It shouldn't be too thin.  

Although I only cowash with it.  Never tried it as a DC'er.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Hmp. You know I did.I
> 
> It's close to my job, so I can run back in there, just lemme know. $4.49+ Tax.
> 
> Used Up: 1 8 ounce MD Sweet Milk Moisturizing DC'er (NO BACK UPS) Will definitely repurchase at some point.


 lol arent you lucky to have a bss near your job ill let you know tomorrow
have yall looked at the new oyin packaging? i think its so cute. and it makes me want to buy a honey hemp(since im all out anyway and its a staple) cause now it has a pump.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> lol arent you lucky to have a bss near your job ill let you know tomorrow
> *have yall looked at the new oyin packaging? i think its so cute. and it makes me want to buy a honey hemp(since im all out anyway and its a staple) cause now it has a pump.*


 
@Seamonster Now See what You Done Started.........

@chebaby I went it there for something else...and it jumped out at me. Yeah lemme know, they had several bottles.

ETA:  No, I have not been on Oyin's Site.  I still have those 2 Fortay's Chillin' in the Fridge.


----------



## divachyk

Has anyone DC with Oyin HH?



IDareT'sHair said:


> Hey Divas!
> 
> I got a New Code from SaveMo'  Imma make up a cart just to make sure it's working.
> 
> I got my Invoice from BJ *Lawd that Chile will get that Monneee*  Hook or Crook.  Rain or Shine.
> 
> She don't play with that $$$$$.
> 
> Under the dryer w/Redken Deep Fuel.  Will Steam in a bit.  I really gotta quit "dusting" It starts getting addicting once you get started doing that mess.
> 
> @chebaby *I found Duo-Tex at this Asain BSS for $4.49.  I started to get you one?  If you don't find it, lemme know and you can just pay me the $5.00 to send.*
> 
> @13StepsAhead *I sent your little sample today too*.



IDareT'sHair - you're such a sweetie!


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Seamonster Now See what You Done Started.........
> 
> @chebaby I went it there for something else...and it jumped out at me. Yeah lemme know, they had several bottles.
> 
> ETA: No, I have not been on Oyin's Site. *I still have those 2 Fortay's Chillin' in the Fridge*.


 
people in the vendor forum saying their oyin spoiled and oyin was rude about it.
im not saying oyin wasnt rude, but i cant see them being rude. just like if someone said BJ was rude i would have the side eye waiting lol. i just cant see it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

divachyk  Awwww!

Thank Ya'.  Just tryna' do my PJ Duty.


----------



## chebaby

divachyk said:


> Has anyone DC with Oyin HH?
> 
> 
> 
> @IDareT'sHair - you're such a sweetie!


 isnt she though


----------



## chebaby

they letting people go on my job left and right its a shame. and im scared


----------



## divachyk

Ah dang Che (chebaby), I'm very sorry to hear that. Do you have tenure where you are somewhat protected? Are they getting severance packages or some sort of notice?


----------



## divachyk

T, what was wrong with the code for them to reissue a new one? Should we all check our code to ensure it's working?

IDareT'sHair


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@chebaby WOW Che! That is scary. 

I thought they were done with that!

Hmp. BJ might be Slow as _Black Strap Molasses_, but Lawd knows that Chile ain't rude. 

She ain't gone let nothin' stop her from makin' that Paper.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

divachyk  Gurl...CS acked like it as No Big Deal.  

They put me on_ hold _and came back with another Code, like they was makin' 'em up in the back-room.

I did make up a Cart to make sure it was workin' tho'.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

I had a bottle Charz sent me for a year (unrefrigerated) and it was fine.

I remember that one person saying that, but didn't know anyone else had an issue with it.


----------



## chebaby

divachyk said:


> Ah dang Che (@chebaby), I'm very sorry to hear that. Do you have tenure where you are somewhat protected? Are they getting severance packages or some sort of notice?


 im a contractor from an outside company. so if this company let us go i still have a job with my company, i just have to be placed somewhere else. but there are a bunch of different contractors(from different comapnies) in this building and i guess they are cutting costs


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby WOW Che! That is scary.
> 
> *I thought they were done with that*!
> 
> Hmp. BJ might be Slow as _Black Strap Molasses_, but Lawd knows that Chile ain't rude.
> 
> She ain't gone let nothin' stop her from makin' that Paper.


 you and me both. like they JUST made cuts as far as i know everyone who got cut before was placed somewhere else so thats good.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@chebaby We're Praying for You Che! 

Hmp. You are always there and they know you are Reliable and a Good Worker.

You go Above & Beyond to Help Out.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby We're Praying for You Che!
> 
> Hmp. You are always there and they know you are Reliable and a Good Worker.
> 
> You go Above & Beyond to Help Out.


 thanx T
yea i love my job and the people i work with.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@chebaby You're always there for them Crazy Folks. 

They even had you spending the night up in that piece. 

And you always work extra when they ask/need you.

They betta' recognize.


Ya'll.............Go to My BF Wish List Thread & Post! Thanks


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Um.....I decided to post it here!


http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=577405


----------



## divachyk

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby We're Praying for You Che!
> 
> Hmp. You are always there and they know you are Reliable and a Good Worker.
> 
> You go Above & Beyond to Help Out.


Agreed, we're praying for you chebaby!



chebaby said:


> thanx T
> yea i love my job and the people i work with.


Say what na' - you love your job and the ppl! Honey hush yo' mouf'  Not too often I hear ppl loving their job and the ppl.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

divachyk  Ain't that the Truff Girl? 

Cause The Good Lawd Above knows I can't stand "Chitlin"


----------



## divachyk

@IDareT'sHair -  I'm hate that stanky food aka "chitlin" and those little crum snatchers aka "chitlins" can work a nerve also. My sis/mom both work as elementary teachers. I HATE visiting them b/c of the molly mouths that love hugging up on me. I'm a germaphobe. I teach as an adjunct at the local college but those are adults and they don't touch!


----------



## chebaby

divachyk said:


> Agreed, we're praying for you @chebaby!
> 
> 
> *Say what na'* - you love your job and the ppl! Honey hush yo' mouf'  Not too often I hear ppl loving their job and the ppl.


  youre so silly. i dont like some of the visitors. people can be so rude but my co workers are cool as heck lol.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

divachyk  I'm referring to the Greasy-Head Jeri-Curl wearin' cheap polyester suit wearin' boss-of-mine


----------



## chebaby

divachyk said:


> @IDareT'sHair -  I'm hate that stanky food aka "chitlin" and those little crum snatchers aka "chitlins" can work a nerve also. My sis/mom both work as elementary teachers. I HATE visiting them b/c of the molly mouths that love hugging up on me. I'm a germaphobe. I teach as an adjunct at the local college but those are adults and they don't touch!


 i was thinking about going back to school to become a teacher. ive been lost as far as not knowing what i wanted to do as a career, but i always come back to wanting to teach(and later going back for another degree to become a counselor).


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@chebaby @divachyk Ya'll get on up in there in my BF Thread Nah.....


----------



## divachyk

IDareT'sHair - yes'um I'mma post in that thread right away. I was watching Nina Pruitt's vid on being natural. Relaxed heads are a dying bread. I'm unsure if I have what it takes to be natural so I'mma rock this relaxed until I can't no'mo.

T, I totally miss the joke re: your boss. Lol!!

chebaby - if teaching is your passion, go for it! My mom and sister loves dem babies. I prefer older/adult students as I don't have the patience for nurturing young ones.


----------



## chebaby

divachyk said:


> @IDareT'sHair - yes'um I'mma post in that thread right away. I was watching Nina Pruitt's vid on being natural. Relaxed heads are a dying bread. I'm unsure if I have what it takes to be natural so I'mma rock this relaxed until I can't no'mo.
> 
> T, I totally miss the joke re: your boss. Lol!!
> 
> @chebaby - if teaching is your passion, go for it! My mom and sister loves dem babies. I prefer older/adult students as I don't have the patience for nurturing young ones.


 actually i think counseling/therapy is more my thing. but i figure i can stop and teach for a little while and then go back to school. i think i would prefer older kids at a private school. the private school i went to(after going to a very large and hood public school) was amazing. and it was very small, only 4-6 students per class. i would like to teach at a school like that.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby @divachyk Ya'll get on up in there in my BF Thread Nah.....


 the more people bring up BF the more my list grows
long as i get some oyin and my kckt im good.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

Girl...What you doing?


----------



## chebaby

girl nothing. trying to stop myself from buying oyin just cause the packaging is cute
i have 2 pomades, a 16oz dew, and 4oz s&d and whipped pudding. so i dont need anything except the HH conditioner but i might wait until BF.


----------



## Ltown

Hello ladies!

chebaby, divachyk, don't let IDareT'sHair, push you in that thread don't be tempted it's easy to follow once you see other list

chebaby, so about your job but you have it better being a contractor with the company instead of being detail to a contract, always a place to go.


----------



## chebaby

Ltown said:


> Hello ladies!
> 
> @chebaby, @divachyk, don't let @IDareT'sHair, push you in that thread don't be tempted it's easy to follow once you see other list
> 
> @chebaby, so about your job but you have it better being a contractor with the company instead of being detail to a contract, always a place to go.


 hey Ltown, i love looking at peoples list so i can figure out whats the hot new products.

yea i calmed down and im not too worried. hopefully they dont get rid of our contract.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ltown 

Chile....Get On Over In That BF Thread and Post!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby  I want that Oyin Berry Pomade.erplexed

It might be something just for Summa' tho'.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@destine2grow @curlyhersheygirl @13StepsAhead @Brownie518 @mkd @Shay72 @Ese88 
@bronzebomb @beautyaddict1913 @natura87 @Seamonster @Charz @Eisani @hannan @Minty robot.

Lemme See....Who Else??????



http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=577405


----------



## divachyk

Hey Ltown - I gave in to T-pressure (IDareT'sHair peer pressure)  My list is relatively short. My groupons is where I'll rack up most of my items. I've been hanging on those bad boys like their platinum.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

divachyk  It's just a list. 

I forgot my E.D. JBCO and another thing I remembered looking at yours & someone else's list.

So, it's a good reminder.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby I want that Oyin Berry Pomade.erplexed
> 
> It might be something just for Summa' tho'.


 the smell is amazing all year around but the texture is thinner than the regular pomade. and smoother.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *the smell is amazing all year around but the texture is thinner than the regular pomade. and smoother.*


 
chebaby

This Right Here is a Skrait Pusha' Post!

You know that right????


----------



## Ltown

divachyk said:


> Hey @Ltown - I gave in to T-pressure (@IDareT'sHair peer pressure)  My list is relatively short. My groupons is where I'll rack up most of my items. I've been hanging on those bad boys like their platinum.


 


IDareT'sHair said:


> @destine2grow @curlyhersheygirl @13StepsAhead @Brownie518 @mkd @Shay72 @Ese88
> @bronzebomb @beautyaddict1913 @natura87 @Seamonster @Charz @Eisani @hannan @Minty
> 
> Lemme See....Who Else??????
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=577405


 


IDareT'sHair said:


> @Ltown
> 
> Chile....Get On Over In That BF Thread and Post!


 
IDareT'sHair, divachyk, I'm sure I'll have something to put on a list. I haven't brought anything in a month so that's good. If I do it will be very small and not over $25


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> This Right Here is a Skrait Pusha' Post!
> 
> You know that right????


 said the woman that tagged me to go look at peoples BF list
i learn from the best.
and i posted something else


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> said the woman that tagged me to go look at peoples BF list
> i learn from the best.
> *and i posted something else*


 
chebaby  And You Postin' Something Else, Made me Post Somethin' Else.

It never ends..............


----------



## chebaby

i posted something else
i said i wasnt buying no DM no more but im interested in her new hair whipe when it comes out.(hangs head in shame)


----------



## 13StepsAhead

IDareT'sHair said:


> Hey Divas!
> 
> I got a New Code from SaveMo' Imma make up a cart just to make sure it's working.
> 
> I got my Invoice from BJ *Lawd that Chile will get that Monneee* Hook or Crook. Rain or Shine.
> 
> She don't play with that $$$$$.
> 
> Under the dryer w/Redken Deep Fuel. Will Steam in a bit. I really gotta quit "dusting" It starts getting addicting once you get started doing that mess.
> 
> @chebaby I found Duo-Tex at this Asain BSS for $4.49. I started to get you one? If you don't find it, lemme know and you can just pay me the $5.00 to send.
> 
> @13StepsAhead *I sent your little sample today too.[/*QUOTE]
> 
> Thanks T! IDareT'sHair
> 
> 
> 
> chebaby said:
> 
> 
> 
> lol arent you lucky to have a bss near your job *ill let you know tomorrow*
> *have yall looked at the new oyin packaging? i think its so cute. and it makes me want to buy a honey hemp(since im all out anyway and its a staple) cause now it has a pump*.
> 
> 
> 
> chebaby I like the new packaging as well and I'm definitely getting that super size dew, but I'm going to try and hold out for BF :crossfingers:
> 
> 
> 
> IDareT'sHair said:
> 
> 
> 
> @destine2grow @curlyhersheygirl @13StepsAhead @Brownie518 @mkd @Shay72 @Ese88
> @bronzebomb @beautyaddict1913 @natura87 @Seamonster @Charz @Eisani @hannan @Minty
> 
> Lemme See....Who Else??????
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=577405
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Let me get my list together so I can head on over there
Click to expand...


----------



## hannan

Hey everyone! Just stopping by to say a quick hello!


----------



## chebaby

i dont think i need a super sized dew. it only works for my braid outs and i use kckt for everything else. i need to use up all my other leave ins so i can stick to kckt.


----------



## Zaz

Hey ladies, curls.biz has a 25% off Halloween sale. Coupon code: boo.

I wouldn't mind participating in an exchange, I have plenty of extra unused products like most of us in here


----------



## mkd

Zaz, I really like upper managment gel on a wash and go.  Thanks oy the idea.  

T, I am making a BF list in my head.   I am going to post in a moment.


----------



## divachyk

IDareT'sHair said:


> @divachyk  It's just a list.
> 
> I forgot my E.D. JBCO and another thing I remembered looking at yours & someone else's list.
> 
> So, it's a good reminder.


IDareT'sHair - I know I know 

Last year was my first year on LHCF and I didn't participate much in the BF sales so technically I'm a BF virgin when it comes to hair product purchasing. Somebody please school me on how this all goes down.


----------



## 13StepsAhead

chebaby I hear you and I wouldn't get that big arse dew if I wasn't leaving the country. I need alternatives because I'll never know how my hair will react to the weather changes and the dew has no glycerin which is good because most of my moisturizers have glycerin.


----------



## 13StepsAhead

divachyk you need to have your pages up and ready to click pay nah at 11:59


----------



## IDareT'sHair

13StepsAhead said:


> @divachyk *you need to have your pages up and ready to click pay nah at 11:59*


 
13StepsAhead

This made me bust out laughin'.  Last year I was in Chicago and away from my Computer.

But I made up for it Friday when I got back in town.


----------



## chebaby

13StepsAhead said:


> @chebaby I hear you and I wouldn't get that big arse dew if I wasn't leaving the country. I need alternatives because I'll never know how my hair will react to the weather changes and the dew has no glycerin which is good because most of my moisturizers have glycerin.


 i hear ya. i like that it doesnt have glycerin too. you can use honey hemp as a leave in too. have you tried that? you can use HH and shine & define for your braid/twist out.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

mkd said:


> *T, I am making a BF list in my head. I am going to post in a moment.*


 
mkd

Thanks Lady!


----------



## chebaby

13StepsAhead said:


> @divachyk you need to have your pages up and ready to click pay nah at 11:59


 especially if you want some qhemet or HV. but qhemet wont have a sale this BF anyway.


----------



## 13StepsAhead

IDareT'sHair said:


> @13StepsAhead
> 
> This made me bust out laughin'. Last year I was in Chicago and away from my Computer.
> 
> But I made up for it Friday when I got back in town.


 
I laughed at myself too, like girl you know you a fool, but it's so ture.



chebaby said:


> i hear ya. i like that it doesnt have glycerin too. you can use honey hemp as a leave in too. have you tried that? you can use HH and shine & define for your braid/twist out.


Never tried it, but I may add shine and define tomy oying list.Looks liek I'll be doing a nice oyin haul for BF



chebaby said:


> especially if you want some qhemet or HV. but qhemet wont have a sale this BF anyway.


 
Qhemet will definietly be sold out by 12:02


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

I don't have a HV List right now.  Especially since I just hauled.  I probably shoulda' waited.erplexed

I'll find something tho' I'm sure.

BJ gots to get paid.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

13StepsAhead chebaby

Another Poster told me via pm that QB is not having a Sale until December.


----------



## 13StepsAhead

IDareT'sHair said:


> @13StepsAhead @chebaby
> 
> Another Poster told me via pm that QB is not having a Sale until December.


 
You're right IDareT'sHair I remember seeing that in the vendor section


----------



## IDareT'sHair

13StepsAhead

Whoever has Sales, I hope they're good ones and not some Junk.


----------



## chebaby

13StepsAhead said:


> I laughed at myself too, like girl you know you a fool, but it's so ture.
> 
> 
> Never tried it, but I may add shine and define tomy oying list.Looks liek I'll be doing a nice oyin haul for BF
> 
> 
> 
> Qhemet will definietly be sold out by 12:02


 yea girl, do you a nice oyin haul. oyin is one line that i can use everything from them and have an amazing hair day. only thing im not fond of is that honey wash.


IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> I don't have a HV List right now. Especially since I just hauled. I probably shoulda' waited.erplexed
> 
> I'll find something tho' I'm sure.
> 
> BJ gots to get paid.


 im sure you will find something too

imma leave HV alone. i dont need nothing.


----------



## 13StepsAhead

I hope so IDareT'sHair

I think Oying had 20% last year so I'm not expecting much from them


----------



## IDareT'sHair

13StepsAhead

Yeah, we gone see "Who Gone Do What"


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby 13StepsAhead

I want that Berry Pomade (if they have it).  I hate to order 1 thing tho'.


----------



## Brownie518

Hey, girls! 

Stop talking about that Berry Pomade . chebaby is making it sound real appealing right now. The original was a bit too thick for me and if this is thinner...hmmm. 

Anyway, I'm off until Sunday . I think I'll do my hair in the morning. I'm going to soak it in oil overnight again, wash and DC with something, not sure what yet. My stash doesn't have too much variety right now.


----------



## Shay72

IDareT'sHair
Ain't nobody thinking bout you 

According to Track & Confirm my HH and Silk Hair Dreams stuff is here . Oh yeah, my boots are too. Now I feel like I can order more stuff. I can't give USPS too much .


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby @13StepsAhead
> 
> I want that Berry Pomade (if they have it). I hate to order 1 thing tho'.


 the website said they will be bringing it back.


----------



## chebaby

Brownie518 said:


> Hey, girls!
> 
> Stop talking about that Berry Pomade . @chebaby is making it sound real appealing right now. The original was a bit too thick for me and if this is thinner...hmmm.
> 
> Anyway, I'm off until Sunday . I think I'll do my hair in the morning. I'm going to soak it in oil overnight again, wash and DC with something, not sure what yet. My stash doesn't have too much variety right now.


 girl its yummy
mine was thinner and smoother and the smell is you know the original sometimes has little grains in it but this one doesnt. i dont know if that is on purpose or what.


----------



## Brownie518

Shay72 said:


> @IDareT'sHair
> Ain't nobody thinking bout you
> 
> According to Track & Confirm my HH and Silk Hair Dreams stuff is here . Oh yeah, my boots are too.* Now I feel like I can order more stuff.* I can't give USPS too much .



......


----------



## Brownie518

chebaby said:


> girl its yummy
> mine was thinner and smoother and the smell is you know the original sometimes has little grains in it but this one doesnt. i dont know if that is on purpose or what.




 That sounds perfect for me!


----------



## chebaby

Brownie518 said:


> That sounds perfect for me!


 yea girl go to a spin on the oyin site and see what ya like


----------



## Brownie518

chebaby said:


> yea girl go to a spin on the oyin site and see what ya like




Pusha!!!   


..........already did.....


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72 said:


> @IDareT'sHair
> Ain't nobody thinking bout you
> 
> According to Track & Confirm my HH and Silk Hair Dreams stuff is here . *Oh yeah, my boots are too. *Now I feel like I can order more stuff. I can't give USPS too much .


 
Shay72

Boots?  Gone Girl & Get your BF On!

btw:  Hairitage has some 'new stuff' Castor Oil & Shea something and now Creamy Jojoba Hair Butter.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *yea girl go to a spin on the oyin site and see what ya like*


 
chebaby  Shoot!  I haven't 

Lemme Give Oyin a Quick Spin!  I want that Berry Pomade


----------



## IDareT'sHair

So, the BSP is going up to $12.00 uh?

I also see they have a "Lightweight" Daddy Dew.  Less inches uh???.....


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby Shoot! I haven't
> 
> Lemme Give Oyin a Quick Spin! I want that Berry Pomade


 yea you go take a spin too lol.
oyin might get all my money on BF. i really like oyin.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> So, the BSP is going up to $12.00 uh?
> 
> I also see they have a "Lightweight" Daddy Dew. Less inches uh???.....


 what was the price before? they talking about an increase on the vendor forum but i dont remember what the prices used to be.


----------



## chebaby

eventhough i like the lables of the new products i must admit i prefer the skinny bottles over the short fat dew bottles.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

BSP was 10 Bucks! 

I didn't look at the Price of Dew.


----------



## 13StepsAhead

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> BSP was 10 Bucks!
> 
> I didn't look at the Price of Dew.


 
Wow 

ETA: at least they didn't go too outrageous.


----------



## mkd

chebaby, wasn't the bsp $10 before?


----------



## 13StepsAhead

the dew went up by a $1 too


----------



## IDareT'sHair

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> *BSP was 10 Bucks!*
> 
> I didn't look at the Price of Dew.


 


mkd said:


> @chebaby, *wasn't the bsp $10 before?*


 
mkd

Yep.


----------



## mkd

I guess I am just getting ssi on BF.  2 leave ins, an okra and some kind  of butter I think.


----------



## chebaby

well 1 and $2 dont seem too bad when i dont remember them raising prices before. i guess.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> Shay72
> 
> Boots?  Gone Girl & Get your BF On!
> 
> btw:  Hairitage has some 'new stuff' Castor Oil & Shea something and now Creamy Jojoba Hair Butter.




T, quit it!!!  Stop giving updates on new items now. Shoot! Now I have to go check out Hairitage...I can use that EndBad refund.


----------



## Brownie518

Creamy jojoba hair butter???  I don't see it. You buy it?

Never mind IDareT'sHair...I sent her a convo


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *Creamy jojoba hair butter??? I don't see it. You buy it?*
> 
> Never mind @IDareT'sHair...I sent her a convo


 
Brownie518 

Yeah...I Slid that one in a Cart.  And the Castor & Shea Butter Growth Treatment.  You betta' send her a Convo on that one too.  It sounds delicious

chebaby 1 or 2 dollars DOES ADD Up when you Factor in Shipping


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby 13StepsAhead

They Raised Them Prices Cause Ya'll Was Stayin' On Daddy!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Lawd...I hope Sage has that Thurty!


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> Brownie518
> 
> Yeah...I Slid that one in a Cart.  And the Castor & Shea Butter Growth Treatment.  You betta' send her a Convo on that one too.  It sounds delicious
> 
> chebaby 1 or 2 dollars DOES ADD Up when you Factor in Shipping



I asked for the Creamy Jojoba, Castor Infusion, and the Whipped Shea (with argan oil). I asked for two of the whipped.  I love her stuff!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518

Hmp. I didn't see the Whipped Shea w/Argan.

I do too. They're the right size & the right price.

ETA:  Did you ever get "Sprout"?  Or the Peach Pomade


----------



## destine2grow

I'm jealous b/c I don't have a steamer. I so need one. Ya'll let me know when they go on sale. Ladies I am torn between purchasing an iphone4 & iphone 4s. I heard that the iphone4 will be able to have siri on it. So for all the apple heads please help me out.

Oh, I stll have not done my hair. It took all day to do my dd hair. Being that I had the baby and all BF had ot work.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> Hmp. I didn't see the Whipped Shea w/Argan.
> 
> I do too. They're the right size & the right price.
> 
> ETA:  Did you ever get "Sprout"?  Or the Peach Pomade



I forgot to ask for the Sprout. I will next order. The peach pomade has coconut oil in it, right? I think that's why I didn't order that one. I bet it's nice, though.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

destine2grow

Yeah Sis!  You gotta' get you a SteamA.

You will gain a whole new appreciation for all your products once you steam them.

Skip the products & get the Steamer.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

Sprout is thebomb.com

Maybe she'll throw one in there.  Ask her if she has any 'samples' of Sprout that you can try.


----------



## Eisani

Hey ladies! I've been running around like a bald chicken ! 

Okay, I found a site to use for the exchange. I'll accept PM's from those interested until Friday. After that, I'll PM the link.

ETA: Dollar limit? We don't have to spend much, this is just something for fun and because we all like getting packages in the mail. What do you all think the cap should be?


----------



## divachyk

chebaby and 13StepsAhead - I am gonna have to make some tough decisions. I BF shop, I mean pound the pavement, so now I have to factor in 11:59 purchases. I'mma be hurting on Fri as I run the road shopping for non-hair items.


----------



## divachyk

If you "like" Qhemet on FB you get 10% off. I went over to FB, "liked" them but I didn't receive 10% off. Not sure what's up with that.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

divachyk  It's alot of Fun.  And even to watch errbody else get their Discounts On.

I remember my 1st year QB's sale started at some crazy time like 5 or 6 a.m.  It was fun tho'.

Even I try to stay up (until I gets ma' stuff)  Lawd knows, I can't stay up late.

I missed the _festivities_ last year but got on the J-O-B when I got back and cleaned up the left-overs


----------



## chebaby

yea T those dollars do add up. ill still buy from them though because they are staples for me. if i had to cut back i would still get the dew and HH. i just wouldnt get the s&d and pomade.


----------



## divachyk

all this talk about pomade hmmm :scratchch


----------



## Eisani

divachyk said:


> If you "like" Qhemet on FB you get 10% off. I went over to FB, "liked" them but I didn't receive 10% off. Not sure what's up with that.


Inboxing the code to you now.


----------



## Ltown

divachyk said:


> @chebaby and @13StepsAhead - I am gonna have to make some tough decisions. I BF shop, I mean pound the pavement, so now I have to factor in 11:59 purchases. I'mma be hurting on Fri as I run the road shopping for non-hair items.


 

divachyk, I'll be boots on the ground BF too, always get my non-hair shopping on.


----------



## Shay72

IDareT'sHair
Happy Hempy Hair reminds me of HV's Green Tea Butter. Could be a dupe.I don't like the consistency of the Castor Oil Infusion.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Hey ladies have a wonderful day


----------



## Eisani

Hey yall. Just looked at my Paypal acct and apparentlyI'll be around here at least another year. My subscription automatically renewed even though I don't recall setting up auto renew. I'm kind of irked, actually.


----------



## Zaz

Eisani automatic renewal is the default. You have to go into your paypal and manually remove that option.


----------



## Seamonster

DC'd twice because I had a bit of protein overload. Think CJ Reconstructor was the straw that broke the camels back. Going to use it bi weekly instead of twice per week like I did SSI Okra. My nappy hair was having a natural fit. Shedding and breaking, so I did two DC's back to back. Jasmines for an hour (hair was softer but still rough), then O HH overnight. My hair is soft and happy now.


----------



## Eisani

Zaz that's some mess. Yall talk about bj gettin her monee, Bev aint too far behind .


I washed w/Daily Fix last night and used Devacurl One mixed with Curls Souffle to twist. Sealed with my shea mix and here it is 14 hrs later and my twists STILL aren't dry so I pinned them up some kind of way and I'll wear a twist out tomorrow.

I also told the person from the exchange board that I never got my stuff from that if she posts anything else for sale or swap I will be politely posting my experience. If you know you're too lazy to go to the post office or even print a label from the website, dont bother!


----------



## Shay72

@Eisani
I think you should definitely share your experience if she tries to sell again. Doesn't nc.com have a thread about bad exchange experiences? It should be the same here. I've only had one bad experience on here and I fault myself for that one. I should have known better.


----------



## natura87

Whoa...whoa whoa...just found out Walgreens carries As I Am but not at my local Walgreens. Tartarsaice. This is what I get for living in the middle of nowhere. 

I will take these braids out by the end of the week. Wear a wash and go for a bit and then some medium twists.


----------



## divachyk

natura87 - I live rural too. It's not uncommon to see people wearing wranglers and cowboy hats when you go to Walmart.  Everybody and their mama be in camo come deer hunting season. 

Eisani - the auto renew got a few other ppl upset. I'm sorry that I didn't even think to tell you about the auto renew feature.

Ltown - I love BF shopping. The dh even joins in. We're so ate up.


----------



## destine2grow

Eisani mine automatically renewed earlier this month. @Zaz thinks for the tip. @natura87 I did not know that Walgreensd carried As I Am. I need to add them to my BF list. I need to check my Walgreens in the urban area. I doubt if mine would have it, but I guess I can check there too.


----------



## natura87

divachyk said:


> If you "like" Qhemet on FB you get 10% off. I went over to FB, "liked" them but I didn't receive 10% off. Not sure what's up with that.



The code is FBLIKE.  I'm thinking about getting stuff now but I only want to do it with free shipping but then I dont want that much...I guess imma have to haul, even if it hurts.


----------



## natura87

divachyk said:


> natura87 - I live rural too. It's not uncommon to see people wearing wranglers and cowboy hats when you go to Walmart.  Everybody and their mama be in camo come deer hunting season.
> 
> Eisani - the auto renew got a few other ppl upset. I'm sorry that I didn't even think to tell you about the auto renew feature.
> 
> Ltown - I love BF shopping. The dh even joins in. We're so ate up.



I'm not rural...I'm in a city. That is the sad part.  They just dont carry many good products outside of NYC and Toronto.


----------



## divachyk

natura87 said:


> The code is FBLIKE. I'm thinking about getting stuff now but I only want to do it with free shipping but then I dont want that much...I guess imma have to haul, even if it hurts.


 
natura87 - I might just buy some now and get it over with since I too only one one or two items. Or, the option would be to wait until Dec when they are having a sale. I wonder if the sale will be worth the wait 'till Dec?


----------



## natura87

divachyk said:


> natura87 - I might just buy some now and get it over with since I too only one one or two items. Or, the option would be to wait until Dec when they are having a sale. I wonder if the sale will be worth the wait 'till Dec?



Sam here. I dont want to haul now only to miss out on a better sale. I want some AOHC though...and I'm not willing to be up at 3 in the morning. Decisions Decisions....


----------



## Eisani

Thanks ladies. Thing is I thought I turned it off already. Oh well. 

Um er uh, does Walgreens have ASIAN on their site?


----------



## Zaz

Eisani said:


> Thanks ladies. Thing is I thought I turned it off already. Oh well.
> 
> Um er uh, does Walgreens have ASIAN on their site?



Oh snap, they do, and they have free shipping over $25. I've been meaning to try their cowash condtioners but I'm on a no buy 

http://www.walgreens.com/search/results.jsp?Ntt=as+i+am&x=145&y=103

ETA never mind that, after I added it to my cart it says in stores only


----------



## chebaby

chello ladies
so my two braids are still holding up. they are not shiny anymore but whatever. i will leave them in one more day and then its wash and go time. i got my curls back from all that clarifying and steaming so now i can get second day hair again
i will shampoo on thursday morning with cd rosemary mint, then condition with emergencee, then detangle with darcys pumpkin, then use my kckt and kccc.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72 said:


> @IDareT'sHair
> Happy Hempy Hair reminds me of HV's Green Tea Butter. Could be a dupe.I don't like the consistency of the *Castor Oil Infusion.*


 
Shay72 and the "Sprout" is a duplicate of Christine Gant's Mixed Greens...

I got the Castor & Shea Butter Growth Treatment.  I think Brownie518 got bolded.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby  Waz Up Che?  Did you make it to the BSS?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Just rubbed in some Mega-Tex and applied Hairitage Hydrations "Sprout" see if I can sprout up some thangs.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

*DRUM ROLL PLEASE*

Ya'll Ain't Gone Believe This One........................

My Hairveda Shipped!

I kid you not. It's on it's way!

_*throws the rest of ma' check at bj*_


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby Waz Up Che? Did you make it to the BSS?


 no, i barely made it out of bed to come to work lol. ive been super tired lately.
imma paypal you the money to get it. give me a second.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> *DRUM ROLL PLEASE*
> 
> Ya'll Ain't Gone Believe This One........................
> 
> My Hairveda Shipped!
> 
> I kid you not. It's on it's way!
> 
> _*throws the rest of ma' check at bj*_


 i dont believe you


----------



## chebaby

ok i just sent the payment i cant wait to try it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> i dont believe you


 
chebaby  I did the same "Thud"  Glad my Bed was close.

Okay PP me the 5 dollas and I'll mail it tomorrow (and just pick me up one later).

Lemme go Wrap it up.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby I did the same "Thud" Glad my Bed was close.
> 
> Okay PP me the 5 dollas and I'll mail it tomorrow (and just pick me up one later).
> 
> Lemme go Wrap it up.


 thanx T
ill use it on sunday and give you a review. let me know if you got the payment.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> thanx T
> *ill use it on sunday and give you a review.* let me know if you got the payment.


 
@chebaby Thanks Lady! I'll pop it in the mail on my way to work!

Hopefully, you'll get it by Friday. Yeah, give me a review. It says: "Professional Use Only" And 'we're professionals'...


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby Thanks Lady! I'll pop it in the mail on my way to work!
> 
> Hopefully, you'll get it by Friday. Yeah, give me a review. It says: "Professional Use Only" And 'we're professionals'...


 yea we more professional than the professionals


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl chebaby

I'm ready to use my Groupon ya'll.  

Imma try to hold out to see if DM lists that new product.erplexed


----------



## IDareT'sHair

BJ must not'ta got Slammed This time.

I'm still trippin'.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl @chebaby
> 
> I'm ready to use my Groupon ya'll.
> 
> Imma try to hold out to see if DM lists that new product.erplexed


 last night i started to use mine but thought better of it.
then i started to purchase some AV from sage i was tempted but i didnt hit paynah. not yet anyway lol.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> last night i started to use mine but thought better of it.
> then i started to purchase some AV from sage i was tempted but i didnt hit paynah. not yet anyway lol.


 
chebaby  I'm waitin' on Sage to have a Sale.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby I'm waitin' on Sage to have a Sale.


 did they have a sale last BF? i cant remember. 
theres only 1 whipped gelly left and i want it. but i dont  need it.


----------



## bronzebomb

anyone getting Miss Jessie's for BF?  

Any reviews on Uncle Funky's Daughter?


----------



## divachyk

@IDareT'sHair - I wasn't expecting your HV to ship until Dec.  j/k Okay, Jan.  Naw, for real, fast shipping is a new one on me as HV always takes a while. ETA: maybe she read the boards about folk saying it takes a long time to ship.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

divachyk said:


> @IDareT'sHair *- I wasn't expecting your HV to ship until Dec.  j/k Okay, Jan.  Naw, for real, fast shipping is a new one on me as HV always takes a while. *ETA: *maybe she read the boards* about folk saying it takes a long time to ship.


 

divachyk  When I order I always try to 'forget about it' at least for 2 weeks.

I thought it was a great Sale = Free Shipping $25.00.  Maybe Folks didn't think it was a good sale.erplexed

Pfft.  BJ Ain't thinkin' 'bout no durn boards.

I look for these on-line vendors to start having their Sales before BF.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@chebaby I don't remember about Sage either? 

Oh, so...you back on "Gel" uh??? (I see you).

I can't say nothing. Knowing I bought some "Extra Dark JBCO"


----------



## Seamonster

bronzebomb miss jessie's  has a two for one in December


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby I don't remember about Sage either?
> 
> *Oh, so...you back on "Gel" uh*??? (I see you).
> 
> I can't say nothing. Knowing I bought some "Extra Dark JBCO"


 i figure i lasted long enough girl i cant hang on no no buy unless im broke as a joke and dont have a choice. other wise its on


----------



## divachyk

Ladies - I'm in a workout slump


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *i figure i lasted long enough girl i cant hang on* no no buy unless im broke as a joke and dont have a choice. other wise its on


 
@chebaby SMH. 

I did Break It Down Like You Had Seriously Relapsed

"So You Back on Gel Uh?"  

I just thought about how that sounded!


----------



## divachyk

What you think about this?

http://www.janecartersolution.com/Curl-Defining-Cream-6.html

We are so excited about the launch of our newest Jane Carter Solution product, Curl Defining Cream…it took longer than we anticipated but the end result is far better than we ever dreamed possible.

Eliminate curl shrinkage! Curl Defining Cream is light-weight, all natural product formulated to lengthen and define your natural curl pattern while drying to a soft, shiny, bouncy finish.

Water soluble, Curl Defining Cream washes and dries clean without leaving any film, offering the true luxury of “wash and wear” hair!

Curl Defining Cream (6oz)	
Retail Price: 15.00 	 
On Sale now $15 * for a limited time only,
regular price $18 

Ingredients
Purified Water, Extracts of Anthemis Noblis Flower (Camomile), Symphytum Officinal Leaf (Comfrey), Equisetum Arvense (Horsetail), Urtica Dioica (Nettle), Rosemarinus Officinalis (Rosemary) Leaf, Humulus Lupulus (Hops),of Butyrospermum Parkii (Shea Butter), Simmondsia Chinensis (Jojoba), Seed Oil, Persea Gratissima (Avocado) Oil, Natural Vitamin E, Glycerin, Propanediol, Poly-quaternium-200, Citric Acid , Polyquaternium-37, Ceteareth 20 , Phen-oxyethanol, Caprylyl, Glycol, Sorbic acid, Fragrance.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

divachyk  Come on Diva!  You gotta get fit for the Holidays....


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby SMH.
> 
> I did Break It Down Like You Had Seriously Relapsed
> 
> "So You Back on Gel Uh?"
> 
> I just thought about how that sounded!


 well we are junkies a relaps is seriouse for us
(notice i keep saying "us").


----------



## chebaby

divachyk said:


> What you think about this?
> 
> http://www.janecartersolution.com/Curl-Defining-Cream-6.html
> 
> We are so excited about the launch of our newest Jane Carter Solution product, Curl Defining Cream…it took longer than we anticipated but the end result is far better than we ever dreamed possible.
> 
> Eliminate curl shrinkage! Curl Defining Cream is light-weight, all natural product formulated to lengthen and define your natural curl pattern while drying to a soft, shiny, bouncy finish.
> 
> Water soluble, Curl Defining Cream washes and dries clean without leaving any film, offering the true luxury of “wash and wear” hair!
> 
> Curl Defining Cream (6oz)
> Retail Price: 15.00
> On Sale now $15 * for a limited time only,
> regular price $18
> 
> Ingredients
> Purified Water, Extracts of Anthemis Noblis Flower (Camomile), Symphytum Officinal Leaf (Comfrey), Equisetum Arvense (Horsetail), Urtica Dioica (Nettle), Rosemarinus Officinalis (Rosemary) Leaf, Humulus Lupulus (Hops),of Butyrospermum Parkii (Shea Butter), Simmondsia Chinensis (Jojoba), Seed Oil, Persea Gratissima (Avocado) Oil, Natural Vitamin E, Glycerin, Propanediol, Poly-quaternium-200, Citric Acid , Polyquaternium-37, Ceteareth 20 , Phen-oxyethanol, Caprylyl, Glycol, Sorbic acid, Fragrance.


 is this the same one that used to be $30 for 16oz?


----------



## chebaby

divachyk said:


> Ladies - I'm in a workout slump


 you and me too. i hate sweets but ive been on a sweets thing for about 2 weeks. i be craving ice cream, chocolate(i hate chocolate with a passion), apple pies, anything sweet. so you know i be too full and weighed down to work out


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Seem like Ms. Claudie gone be out for a minute. 

But it looks like she'll be ret-to-go by BF. I think I read she was having 20% off.


----------



## mkd

chebaby, it's the same product but they make a small jar now.  

I was thinking about ms jessies bogo but it's not really working on my hair at the moment.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *well we are junkies a relaps is seriouse for us*
> *(notice i keep saying "us").*


 
@chebaby IK SMH!

_"So You Back On That Gel Uh?"_

 Knowing I been back on That Oil!....


----------



## divachyk

@chebaby - I don't want sweets or anything like that. I just can't drag my boo-tay to the gym or mount the treadmill that's collecting dust at home. I guess I'll be satisfied when I start busting out my clothes. Acid reflux has been getting me down lately and I've been feeling all sorts a funky.

@mkd - thanks for answering chebaby because I wasn't sure. Is it a good product?

ETA: IDareT'sHair - I needed to be fit for this weekend. 15 year class reunion. Don't think I'm going.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I honestly think we gone start seeing the On-Line Vendor Sales soon. 

They Know Money is low and they know they gone be competing with Walmart, Target, Best Buy, Da' Toy Stores etc......

So, they need to get in where they fit in


----------



## chebaby

mkd said:


> @chebaby, it's the same product but they make a small jar now.
> 
> I was thinking about ms jessies bogo but it's not really working on my hair at the moment.


 oh ok cool. i may pick up a jar in the far future if they have the small jars. i had it once and dont remember what i thought of it.


IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby IK SMH!
> 
> *"So You Back On That Gel Uh?"*
> 
> * Knowing I been back on That Oil*!....


 this cracks me up.


divachyk said:


> @chebaby - *I don't want sweets or anything like that. I just can't drag my boo-tay to the gym or mount the treadmill that's collecting dust at home. I guess I'll be satisfied when I start busting out my clothes. Acid reflux has been getting me down lately and I've been feeling all sorts a funky.*
> 
> @mkd - thanks for answering chebaby because I wasn't sure. Is it a good product?
> 
> ETA: @IDareT'sHair - I needed to be fit for this weekend. 15 year class reunion. Don't think I'm going.


 i hope you get back into working out
i need to give up my sweet tooth. i have no idea where it came from. i literally do not like anything sweet but i been eating my arse off lately. a few days ago i had to get out of my bed in the middle of the night to go find some icecream


----------



## mkd

Diva, it's a nice product.  It has a lot of oil I think.  My hair looked kind of jheri curlish with it.


----------



## divachyk

Let's motivate each other chebaby. We can do this!


----------



## Ltown

IDareT'sHair said:


> *DRUM ROLL PLEASE*
> 
> Ya'll Ain't Gone Believe This One........................
> 
> My Hairveda Shipped!
> 
> I kid you not. It's on it's way!
> 
> _*throws the rest of ma' check at bj*_


 
Wow, you right she must of not got hit hard or had somethings already in stock.  Most folks like me don't have patience when that cart didn't deduct shipping I moved on but you have emailed her.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Lemme See What I have comin':

Marie Dean
Hairveda
Hairitage Hydrations

I'm excited! 

I needs a package.


----------



## mkd

chebaby, they sell it at target.


----------



## chebaby

divachyk said:


> Let's motivate each other @chebaby. We can do this!


 ok lets start on monday because i have a box of thin mints here i need to take care of
but seriously on monday i will be back to working out an hour a day 5 days a week and back to eating healthy. my goal is to she 20 pounds.
whats your goal?


----------



## divachyk

Highlight the below text -- one of LHCF bloggers told me this. It's hush hush.

Hey! I've teamed with a some vendors (i.e. - pura body naturals, shescentit, silk dreams, etc.) and they will be allowing my blog to post their Black Friday & Cyber Monday sale info before anyone else. I will be releasing that info at the beginning of next month in a blog post (Confessions of a Blog Vixen).

Unfortunately the mods here won't allow me to whisper a blog link round these parts without banning me, which is why my siggy said to inbox me.


----------



## chebaby

mkd said:


> @chebaby, they sell it at target.


ok i might get it next week. maybe.


----------



## chebaby

Ltown said:


> Wow, you right she must of not got hit hard or had somethings already in stock. Most folks like me don't have patience when that cart didn't deduct shipping I moved on but you have emailed her.


 i dont hear people talking about HV as much as they used to.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ltown said:


> *Wow, you right she must of not got hit hard or had somethings already in stock. Most folks like me don't have patience when that cart didn't deduct shipping I moved on but you have emailed her.*


 
@Ltown I Agree. That Shipping thang was a bit frustrating.erplexed And I think people (for some reason) didn't think it was a good sale.

I thought it was a good deal because IMO -- her shipping is a little on the 'high side'.

Yep. I emailed her and asked: "waz up with da' shipping?"

You know BJ tied directly into my PayPal


----------



## divachyk

chebaby said:


> ok lets start on monday because i have a box of thin mints here i need to take care of
> but seriously on monday i will be back to working out an hour a day 5 days a week and back to eating healthy. my goal is to she 20 pounds.
> whats your goal?


20lbs also. I'm a tad bit shy of  5'11" and weigh 180lbs so I'm not too over my weight BUT this acid reflux got me wanting to lose weight just in case it's weight related. In 2006, I lost 30lbs naturally by eating/exercising. Got down to 150 so I know I can do it again! Life just packed those 30 back on over the years. Let's go get 'em.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *i dont hear people talking about HV as much as they used to.*


 
@chebaby I still STANS for HV *ride or die*....

Even though I use alot of other stuff.


----------



## Ltown

IDareT'sHair said:


> *DRUM ROLL PLEASE*
> 
> Ya'll Ain't Gone Believe This One........................
> 
> My Hairveda Shipped!
> 
> I kid you not. It's on it's way!
> 
> _*throws the rest of ma' check at bj*_


 


IDareT'sHair said:


> @Ltown I Agree. That Shipping thang was a bit frustrating.erplexed And I think people (for some reason) didn't think it was a good sale.
> 
> I thought it was a good deal because IMO -- her shipping is a little on the 'high side'.
> 
> Yep. I emailed her and asked: "waz up with da' shipping?"
> 
> You know BJ tied directly into my PayPal


 

IDareT'sHair, oh I agree it was a good sale. You don't play and get your products like BJ get's her money


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ltown said:


> @IDareT'sHair, oh I agree it was a good sale. *You don't play and get your products like BJ get's her money*


 
Ltown  True That. 

Me & BJ are >>HERE<<


----------



## Shay72

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Shay72 and the "Sprout" is a duplicate of Christine Gant's Mixed Greens...
> 
> I got the Castor & Shea Butter Growth Treatment. I think @Brownie518 got bolded.


 
Yeah I ordered what you did but it came with the name Castor Infusion on it. Might be the same thing IDK.


----------



## Ltown

divachyk said:


> 20lbs also. I'm a tad bit shy of 5'11" and weigh 180lbs so I'm not too over my weight BUT this acid reflux got me wanting to lose weight just in case it's weight related. In 2006, I lost 30lbs naturally by eating/exercising. Got down to 150 so I know I can do it again! Life just packed those 30 back on over the years. Let's go get 'em.


 

divachyk, the same thing is going on with me I gained 10 already now instead of 10 back to lose 20 because of this acid reflux, oh and eating nuts. I used them for protein replacement but 1/4 nuts don't get it and I was greedy and gained to much so you are not alone. I've always exercise but when you exercise your eating with the physical it's wasted energy and time. Eating or and nutrition is the keep to lose and lord know trying to lose weight between Thankgiving and Christmas is hard


----------



## Shay72

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby I still STANS for HV *ride or die*....
> 
> Even though I use alot of other stuff.


 
ITA. You know how I do when it comes to HV


----------



## chebaby

divachyk said:


> 20lbs also. I'm a tad bit shy of 5'11" and weigh 180lbs so I'm not too over my weight BUT this acid reflux got me wanting to lose weight just in case it's weight related. In 2006, I lost 30lbs naturally by eating/exercising. Got down to 150 so I know I can do it again! Life just packed those 30 back on over the years. Let's go get 'em.


 loosing weight dont seem that easy for me. when i was in college i worked out daily, was on a dance team, and ate very very badly. but i dropped weight so easy. no i was eating pretty good and working out 40 minutes a day and nothing


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72 said:


> *ITA. You know how I do when it comes to HV *


 
Shay72

I know.  You the One that Got Me Hooked!


----------



## divachyk

@IDareT'sHair - I still remember when you told me SitriNillah is your boo. 

@chebaby - I was active also - basketball player. I never dieted, just worked out and everything else fell in place. Back in 2006, I mainly gave up soda and ate everything else I wanted. Main thing is I was doing ~1x hr cardio daily while away on a 6 week business trip and had nothing else to do but workout. Just think, 1 hour a day is all it takes. Whew! 

@Ltown - I feel your pain. My flare-up was pretty bad yesterday and today. I felt so bummed that I pulled myself up and did yoga for 40mins. I was so zapped afterwards I took a nap.  Pathetic.


----------



## 13StepsAhead

Hey ladies! I had the urge to wash today, so I took down my twist and co-washed with HV moist pro and re-twisted using enso honey hibiscus LI (thanks IDareT'sHair I love this stuff already), CJ CIAB and KCCC (will use up next wash an will repurchase).

I'm also loving something I found in my stash; Giovanni finishing hair mist. This stuff is the bomb.com it gives my hair great shine!


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## divachyk

Oh and - @chebaby and @Ltown...not sure if you're down with paid weight programs but I have a coworker that's lost 15lbs without exercising on weight watchers. My issue is I'm that know it all chick since I was athletic. I know what I need to do and I don't need no one telling me jack. But then again, 15lbs, no workouts and she's not starving...that sounds like my kind of plan.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

divachyk  I Lurves Me some Sitrinillah!

I need to take out a Jar and use it.  I just like to look at them.


----------



## divachyk

Yay 13StepsAhead. I've lost track of your schedule. Have you left the country yet or still preparing?


----------



## divachyk

IDareT'sHair - I have 2 full jars and 1/2 jar.  Hence the reason I didn't buy any HV this time around.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

13StepsAhead

I'm glad you were able to try Enso!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

divachyk said:


> @IDareT'sHair - I have 2 full jars and 1/2 jar.  Hence the reason I didn't buy any HV this time around.


 
divachyk  I have maybe 6...7....


----------



## IDareT'sHair

13StepsAhead  Like the New Avi!  It's Hawt!


----------



## divachyk

Daaaaang you trump me fo' sho' @IDareT'sHair

Am I the only one tired and exhausted by all these random threads lately. I understand I only have 1 solid year / going on 2 years under my belt so I haven't earned my stripes to comment but geez.


----------



## 13StepsAhead

IDareT'sHair said:


> 13StepsAhead  Like the New Avi!  It's Hawt!



Thanks T! IDareT'sHair 

divachyk I'm still preparing, I will be leaving the 1st week of January. 


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## IDareT'sHair

divachyk 

And Shay72 Trumps Me!  She gets like the 10 Gallon Pail...so it's all relative.


----------



## Ltown

divachyk said:


> Oh and - @chebaby and @Ltown...not sure if you're down with paid weight programs but I have a coworker that's lost 15lbs without exercising on weight watchers. My issue is I'm that know it all chick since I was athletic. I know what I need to do and I don't need no one telling me jack. But then again, 15lbs, no workouts and she's not starving...that sounds like my kind of plan.


 
divachyk, I feel you on the $$ I"ve lost before without gym, just watching what I eat. Weight watcher is the same journalizing and watching what you eat, that free for me! I use myfitnesspal sometime and actually since other then this thread I"m in health thread and there is alot of ladies joining together in fitnesspal.  Just 1 week of dropping nuts I've lost 2lbs so I know what works ain't no stopping me, luckly since I work out I'm firm and no one can tell but me but it's all in my head always have been and remember I'm OLD so I can't be gaining weight. More weight bring on medical problems like high cholesterol, and blood pressure don't have it don't want it.


----------



## divachyk

Ltown, chile you're not old unless you think you're old  I will say these 33 year old hips don't drop weight as quick as my 20 year old hips. Let my mom tell it "keep living" is her famous phrase and that implies, it will only go downhill from here.


----------



## divachyk

That's good 13StepsAhead. You'll have holidays with the family.


----------



## chebaby

divachyk said:


> Oh and - @chebaby and @Ltown...not sure if you're down with paid weight programs but I have a coworker that's lost 15lbs without exercising on weight watchers. My issue is I'm that know it all chick since I was athletic. I know what I need to do and I don't need no one telling me jack. But then again, 15lbs, no workouts and she's not starving...that sounds like my kind of plan.


 i signed up for weight watchers but i have a hard time counting points because i dont eat that much. they gave me 29 points and on average i eat 17-19 points a day


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 

Where You At Ms. B?

I see Yo' Light On!


----------



## Brownie518

Shay72

Hey! Can you think of anything that the Castor Infusion from Hairitage is similar to, as far as consistency? You know our hair likes similar thangs.


----------



## chebaby

divachyk said:


> @IDareT'sHair - I still remember when you told me SitriNillah is your boo.
> 
> @chebaby - I was active also - basketball player. I never dieted, just worked out and everything else fell in place. Back in 2006, I mainly gave up soda and ate everything else I wanted. Main thing is I was doing ~1x hr cardio daily while away on a 6 week business trip and had nothing else to do but workout. Just think, 1 hour a day is all it takes. Whew!
> 
> @Ltown - I feel your pain. My flare-up was pretty bad yesterday and today. I felt so bummed that I pulled myself up and did yoga for 40mins. I was so zapped afterwards I took a nap.  Pathetic.


i gave up sodas about 3 months ago(but for the past 2 weeks i been drinking my pepsi like crazy) and started drinking 1-2 liters of water a day. i still havent lost anything. then i started eating right and still didnt loose. so then i started working out and still didnt loose anything. but someone said i was eating too many carbs and not enough protein. and beautifulbrwnbabydol on youtube lost 100 pounds and said it took her 6 months just to learn how to lose the weight. so im hopeful. i just need to go back to no sodas, no sweets and start back excercising.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> Brownie518
> 
> Where You At Ms. B?
> 
> I see Yo' Light On!



IDareT'sHair

   Hey, girl!!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> @Shay72
> 
> Hey! Can you think of anything that the Castor Infusion from Hairitage is similar to, as far as consistency? You know our hair likes similar thangs.


 
Brownie518

Hmp.erplexed  She betta' send me that Castor Oil & Shea Butter Growth Treatment like I ordered.  And Not no Castor Infusion mess.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> Brownie518
> 
> Hmp.erplexed  She betta' send me that Castor Oil & Shea Butter Growth Treatment like I ordered.  And Not no Castor Infusion mess.



Let me go check the site, see what the difference is. And see if my reserve listing is up...

ETA: looks like the Castor Infusion is actually listed as Castor Oil & Shea Butter Growth Treatment but in the pic the jar is labelled Castor Infusion. Either way, I want to try it!  Imma need some more Clouds by the time BF rolls around, too. Her prices aren't bad so the sale should be alright. 

Dang, I love shopping.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518

Lemme email her and ask about the Consistency.

I'm glad Shay told me the Happy Hempy Hair is almost the equivalent of HV GTB. I just ordered 2 of those.erplexed

Hey, what cha' think about my HV being Shipped Already?

ETA: Brownie, I bet it's like the Blackberry & Sage.  Yeah, I just read the Label.  It says:  Castor Infusion.

I like the Blackberry & Sage tho'


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> Lemme email her and ask about the Consistency.
> 
> I'm glad Shay told me the Happy Hempy Hair is almost the equivalent of HV GTB. I just ordered 2 of those.erplexed
> 
> Hey, what cha' think about my HV being Shipped Already?
> 
> ETA: Brownie, I bet it's like the Blackberry & Sage.  Yeah, I just read the Label.  It says:  Castor Infusion.
> 
> I like the Blackberry & Sage tho'



I love that Blackberry & Sage, too.


----------



## Shay72

Brownie518
I would say the consistency is whipped but thick. I think what it really is... I don't like white shea butter. I've never liked the look, consistency, nothing. I will give it a try though and see what happens.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518  sssshhh...my 'code' still werks


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72 said:


> @Brownie518
> *I would say the consistency is whipped but thick. I think what it really is... I don't like white shea butter. *I've never liked the look, consistency, nothing. I will give it a try though and see what happens.


 
Welp.  I guess it's not like Blackberry & Sage then.

Shay72  If that's the case, you definitely won't like Saravun.


----------



## Brownie518

Shay72 said:


> Brownie518
> I would say the consistency is whipped but thick. I think what it really is... I don't like white shea butter. I've never liked the look, consistency, nothing. I will give it a try though and see what happens.




Okay. Thanks, Shay72

Hmm, I can't wait to try it out.


----------



## Priss Pot

Hey y'all; it's been a minute since I've posted in here.  I hope all is well.  Here are a few updates on my hair chronicles:

-I gave myself a really good trim a couple of weeks ago.  I had to get rid of all of those ssk's that I had.  I cut off 1-2 inches.

-I love me some KCCC for my braidouts, but boy can it suck the moisture out of my hair.  If I just use KCKT + KCCC, my hair will feel dry after about a day.  Plain shea butter will make it feel silky again, but I'd have to spritz w/ water and add more again the next day.  When I use QB CTDG under KCCC, the moisture lasts longer than 1 day.

-I've tried using just leave-in (Keracare Natural Textures leave-in or KCKT) w/ shea butter to seal for braidouts (no gel), and the moisture lasts in my hair for like 3 days.  The only thing I don't like is that without the gel, my hair shrinks even more.

-About a month ago I bought 2 liter bottles of my favorite conditioner, Jessicurl Too Shea 

-I took advantage of those Aveyou kgbdeals .  lol, I got me a bottle of the Curl Junkie Repair Me .  I got a few jars of Curl Junkie Curl Rehab, which I really like.  I bought a jar of the Curl Junkie Deep Fix and hated it, ugh.  I'll be tossing that.


----------



## divachyk

Morning Ladies~ have a splentabulous day!


----------



## natura87

Bought 2 Groupons from The Body Shop.  Oh and there is free shipping on orders over $40. Not sure what I want...so I might wait on it.


----------



## destine2grow

Afternoon ladies. I finally cowash and dc my hair last night. I was so tired and did not apply any moisturizer or oil in it. I will never do that again. I need to add Jessicurl too shea to my list. I still have not tried that con or the weekly deep treatment. At least I think that is the name.


----------



## beautyaddict1913

Heeeeey ladies!!! I am soooo excited about the holidays!!! Im off Thanksgiving, Black Friday and the whole week thereafter! I am going to Dallas to shop at the MAC Pro store and to Three Sisters Beauty Supply lol. I am just sneaking on at work. It has been hella busy!

Welcome back @Priss_Pot we all missed you!

I have been working out and co-washing daily. Last night I co-washed with Darcy's Pumpkin and yum yum yum its a hit!!! I left in Qhemet BRBC and OHHB and of course my hair was sooo soft! I just wanna trade all of my leave-ins for these two items but I wouldnt dare lol...they only work when its not extra humid here (which is only 5% of the time), other than that my hair is a complete frizzball with these products.

I was completely overwhelmed when sorting through what I will use for Fall/Winter...hair products just dont go as quickly as you think they would lol. 

I recently used up a Claudie's Hair gel. I love this stuff. I have been wearing a zing almost everyday because I havent done a twist-out in forever. I have been using Hairveda Almond Glaze in place of the gel for now. But I love the glaze! I may henna this weekend and use up my Darcy's DC. 

Be back later!!


----------



## BrownBetty

Hi Ladies!

My hair was sooo dry.  I got a wash and set today.  I clarified, then DC with Kenra con, my hair feels a whole lot better.

I got a 20% off coupon for Ulta, I need to reup on kenra and redken extreme con.  I need to order elucence but I will wait until BF.

I bought a liter of Giovanni's 50:50 con from marshall's.  

I am revisiting all my old staples.  My hair is feeling better and better.  

Has anyone used motions cpr lately? I want to a mild protein.


----------



## chebaby

chello ladies.
i purchase AV shea amla and whipped gelly from sage last night and it shipped today. i shold have it friday. i might use the shea amla ove kbb nectar to do a braid out.
ETA: ill use the shea amla over kckt for my braid out. that will probably be an awesome combo.


----------



## Priss Pot

chebaby I remember that you use KCKT + KCCC for your braidouts as well; how do you get moisture to last past 1 day (without having to re-moisturize)?  

Ugh, y'all I hate doing too many steps, lol.  I was thinking of doing a layer of oil on my damp hair, then adding the KCKT and KCCC...or add a layer of shea butter on top of the KCCC, but then my hair would never dry.  Or, I may have to just phase out KCKT and use QB CTDG.


----------



## chebaby

Priss Pot said:


> @chebaby I remember that you use KCKT + KCCC for your braidouts as well; how do you get moisture to last past 1 day (without having to re-moisturize)?
> 
> Ugh, y'all I hate doing too many steps, lol. I was thinking of doing a layer of oil on my damp hair, then adding the KCKT and KCCC...or add a layer of shea butter on top of the KCCC, but then my hair would never dry. Or, I may have to just phase out KCKT and use QB CTDG.


i actually only used that combo on an old braid out so it didnt last long re: moisture. i do use them together for a wash and go though and moisture lasts me for about 3 days, sometimes more.
if my hair is getting a little dry i mist it with oyin j&b before stepping into the shower and then add some kbb oil(i guess any oil will do) to my hair. i never remoisturized a wash and go or braid out with anything but oil because creams on my dry hair dont work. creams and moisturizers only work for me  on dry hair. if its time for me to moisturize, its time for me to co wash.

speaking of co washing, my ends are so dry in these braids so i cannot wait to cleanse with daily fix and condition tomorrow. i will w&g with kckt and kccc.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Priss Pot

Hey Lady! How've you been? Glad to see you back. You know you got me hooked Jessicurl Too Shea! *i should be mad at you* But I'm happy to see you.

@chebaby I mailed your box.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Hey Divas!

Just massaged in some Hairitage Hydrations "Sprout" and some Mega-Tek.

Didn't get any packages today.

natura87  please post the link for the Groupon for the Body Shop.


----------



## Priss Pot

Y'all keep talking about this CJ Daily Fix, I'm gonna have to break down and buy it.

I received an Aveyou coupon with my last order.  It's a $15 off $75 purchase.  It looks like one of those generic coupons, so I'm sure they've sent it to many people. 

The code is GIVEME15 if anyone is interested.  It expires 10/31/11 (Monday).  Enjoy!


----------



## Brownie518

BrownBetty - CPR is my prepoo of choice. Love it to death!! The majority of my wash days, I use it to prepoo for years now. 

prissPot - great to see you back!!

IDareT'sHair - yeah, I tried to get that Groupon, also...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Priss Pot said:


> Y'all keep talking about this CJ Daily Fix, I'm gonna have to break down and buy it.
> 
> I received an Aveyou coupon with my last order. It's a $15 off $75 purchase. It looks like one of those generic coupons, so I'm sure they've sent it to many people.
> 
> *The code is GIVEME15 if anyone is interested. It expires 10/31/11 (Monday). Enjoy!*


 
Priss Pot

Thanks Girl!  I had no idea GIVEME15 had an Expiration Date.  I need to get on that.  Yeah, we figured we could get over $90.00 worth of stuff.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518  Do you have the Lank for the Body Shop Groupon?

BrownBetty Yeah, I was gone tell you to check with Ms. B on the CPR.  That's her Staple.


----------



## Brownie518

I might use one of my AveYou thingies next week. 

chebaby - did you use those Moroccan Oil masks, yet? Did I miss a review? I'm definitely getting Repair Me. 

IDareT'sHair - how is that sonic face joint working, the one you got from HSN?


----------



## Priss Pot

IDareT'sHair said:


> Priss Pot
> 
> Hey Lady! How've you been? Glad to see you back. You know you got me hooked Jessicurl Too Shea! *i should be mad at you* But I'm happy to see you.
> 
> @chebaby I mailed your box.



Girl, I lurves me some Jessicurl Too Shea.  I bought my most recent 2 liters when she had a 20% off sale last month before she launched her new website and the new packaging.

Kinky Curly Come Clean Shampoo + Jessicurl Too Shea + Mason Pearson Seamless Combs = excellent wash days.  I've been using the Come Clean Shampoo all summer, and it isn't harsh at all.  I think that's now my new staple shampoo.  And the fact that it's local makes it even better.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> I might use one of my AveYou thingies next week.
> 
> @chebaby - did you use those Moroccan Oil masks, yet? Did I miss a review? I'm definitely getting Repair Me.
> 
> @IDareT'sHair - *how is that sonic face joint working, the one you got from HSN?*


 
@Brownie518 I LOVE IT. Won't Be without one now. It's like my Steamer or Electric Toothbrush. I mean, I absolutely Love It!

Priss Pot

Please mosey on over to the Black Friday Wish-List Thread & Post.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Priss Pot

If you get a notice about another Jessicurl Sale Lemme know. I'm buying a Liter (maybe 2)


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My Christine Gant Shipped!  YAY!

So I'm waiting for:

Marie Dean
Christine Gant
Hairveda
Hairitage Hydrations


----------



## Priss Pot

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Priss Pot
> 
> If you get a notice about another Jessicurl Sale Lemme know. I'm buying a Liter (maybe 2)



Most definitely.  I usually get her e-mails, and that's how I find out about them.  A couple months ago, she had a $5 shipping sale, and I was so tempted to purchase a gallon conditioner, considering it would normally cost like $20+ to ship.  But, I cast the Paynah Spirit away from me and clicked the [x] .  I know us being pj's, we want the highest % off we can get, but out of my year of being subscribed to her email notifications, I've never seen anything above 20% .  As long as she doesn't pull an AV, I'll be ok tho, lol.


----------



## chebaby

Brownie518 said:


> I might use one of my AveYou thingies next week.
> 
> @chebaby - did you use those Moroccan Oil masks, yet? Did I miss a review? I'm definitely getting Repair Me.
> 
> @IDareT'sHair - how is that sonic face joint working, the one you got from HSN?


 no i havent used it yet. i actually saw it today and remembered i had it lol. ill use it this weekend with steam after i do a protein treatment. ill let you know how i like it on sunday

and thank you T.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Priss Pot

I used that Jar you Swapped Me this Summer & Fell in Love! 

It makes a ridiculous Cowasher.

I.gotta.have.more.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair - Thanks, girl. Let me go over there and see what's up. I need to just get one. 
I'm waiting on Hairitage and Saravun. My new bag came yesterday, though. That's all, nothing else. 

I finally did my hair this morning. I like Claudie's Complete Protein. I'm ready for her when she opens back up. I need a few things from her. 

Lately, I've finished up 

Shea Rinse in some fruity scent
Claudie's Avocado Intense (no more backups)
Claudie's Isha (half a jar left)
Claudie's Balancing Moisturier (no backups)
Porosity Control (no backup)
Pura Body Brazil Loc Oil (1 backup, she might be having a BOGO soon...)

Next to finish should be a 16oz Claudie's Deep Moisturizing, BFH Shea Almond, BFH Ginger Mac, HTN Follicle Booster (one use left), SSI Moisture Mist, and some oils.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518

Dang Ms. B!

When you finish up stuff you finish it up in one fell-swoop. 

You Always finish up a bunch of stuff all at once. (That's nice).

@chebaby No Problem. Don't forget to use it Sunday and lemme know how it performs.

I hope I use up 1 or 2 things on Friday. I need to write up a quick Regi.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Hmp.

Wonder if I should just gone & use my Groupon since Gimme15 is finna' expire soon?

Or, if I should take a chance and wait on BF?erplexed


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518  Oh, and Brownie, yes, absolutely most definitely you should get that Face Thingy.

I give it my Personal 5 Stars


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> Dang Ms. B!
> 
> When you finish up stuff you finish it up in one fell-swoop.
> 
> You Always finish up a bunch of stuff all at once. (That's nice).
> 
> @chebaby No Problem. Don't forget to use it Sunday and lemme know how it performs.
> 
> I hope I use up 1 or 2 things on Friday. I need to write up a quick Regi.


 yea imma use it sunday. i guess ill just leave it on for a few minutes under a cap. i need to read the directions.

you should wait until BF to use your groupon. aveyou might have a pretty good sale.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

Okay.  Imma try to hold on.  The PayNah Spurrrt is callin' my name  and I'm tryn' not to answer.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair

I didn't use all that in one session. Maybe in a 2 week span. It always happens like that when I take the time to pull out stuff thats almost done and make sure to use it. I did that the other day so I knocked a few things out. I'm gonna do it next week, too.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518  Oh No, I didn't think you used it all in one Session. 

I mean, when you put the Hammer Down on stuff, you knock it skrait out.

Did you get your Saravun yet?  I like that stuff.  

I like the Olive Oil Butter too.  It's nice.

She told me when she re-formulates the Hair Oil (Dressing/Grease), she will send me some to sample.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> Brownie518  Oh No, I didn't think you used it all in one Session.
> 
> I mean, when you put the Hammer Down on stuff, you knock it skrait out.
> 
> Did you get your Saravun yet?  I like that stuff.
> 
> I like the Olive Oil Butter too.  It's nice.
> 
> She told me when she re-formulates the Hair Oil (Dressing/Grease), she will send me some to sample.



Shoot, all this stuff I got in here, I need to knock it out!!  I'm really gonna tear it up right now while I'm 'trying' not to buy anything 

My Saravun shipped and should be here Thurs or Fri. I can't wait to try it. 

I think I'll do as chebaby suggests and wait for BF to use my AveYou GC.


----------



## Eisani

Hey ladies! I purchased two of The Body Shop deals . Nothing much going on today, used up AOHC today while taking down my twist out. My hair has been dry since using Miss Messie's lol. I like Qhemet and they could easily be staples if they smelled better 

Sent from my myTouch_4G_Slide using myTouch_4G_Slide


----------



## mkd

Hey everybody!  Nice to see you Priss Pot.


----------



## Brownie518

I'm mad I missed that Body Shop deal. 

I keep forgetting it's the end of October. I need to stay on top of things. Gotta catch those deals!!


----------



## divachyk

@IDareT'sHair and @Brownie518 - the groupon is still active for the next 15 minutes. ETA: I purchased 2 of them. Not sure what I or dh wants but we'll use it up on something. 
http://www.groupon.com/deals/the-body-shop-national-1


----------



## destine2grow

Morning ladies! I did my hair in mini twist today. I plan on keeping them in for the next 2 wks.


----------



## natura87

Hello Ladies.

Today is an unintentional day off.

I now see why people call the new CJ Beauticurls "liquid velvet".... Its sooooooooooooo good. I've just been sleeping on it though, I've pushed it to the back for so long but OMG. Whatever Marsha did to this she put her foot in it somethin serious.


----------



## destine2grow

natura87 I have the CJ Beauticurls on my BF list. I can't wait to try it. I also want to try CJ CIAB.


----------



## natura87

IDareT'sHair said:


> Hey Divas!
> 
> Just massaged in some Hairitage Hydrations "Sprout" and some Mega-Tek.
> 
> Didn't get any packages today.
> 
> natura87  please post the link for the Groupon for the Body Shop.



I'm not on that much... I just checked it again and I guess yesterday was the last day. This was the lank http://www.groupon.com/deals/the-bo...tm_campaign=11004824_the-body-shop-national-1

I saw it and just hit the BUY button, I didnt see much of anything else. Sorry.

I do know that Drugstore.com has $5 off any order of $40 or more + free shipping on all orders of $25 or more. They'v got Kinky Curly, Aubrey Organics, some Deva stuff and a lot of makeup stuff.


----------



## natura87

destine2grow said:


> natura87 I have the CJ Beauticurls on my BF list. I can't wait to try it. I also want to try CJ CIAB.



I thought CJ products were just hyped up but every product I have tried from them(only 3) has been amazing.


----------



## Eisani

Good day *uppity face*.  Misted my hair with water, used a dab of brbc sealed with the Vaseline with cocoa butter  and retwisted my hair last night in 4 big twists. I must say, I love how my hair looks!

Sent from my myTouch_4G_Slide using myTouch_4G_Slide


----------



## natura87

I am going to take my braids out tonight instead of tomorrow. This new Beauticurls with Argan and olive Oil is giving me LIIIIIIIFE!


----------



## chebaby

chello me ladies.
so last night i used up nexxus kerafix. today i shampooed with cd rosemary mint and conditioned for a few minutes with curl rehab(i put the liter in the shower)

i decided my curl junkie staples will only be curl rehab and smoothing lotion. the honey butta and daily fix will be staples in the summer.

today i am wearing a w&g with kckt, i forgot to add my kccc, oh well. i hopw i get second and maybe even third day hair. my curls seem back to normal. so im happy.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

divachyk natura87 Thanks for Posting the Body Shop Groupon.  Sorry I missed it.  

I like getting their Home Fragrance Oils.  Oh well, maybe next time.

Priss Pot  I did just take advantage of Jessicurl's FREE SHIPPING, so I got my 32 ounce Bottle of Too Shea!

Shay72  I see exactly what you meant about Hairitage Hydration's Castor Oil Infusion. I mixed mine with Mega-Tek.  

I just emailed her and told her I love the smell etc...but something needs to be done about the consistency.

It's Rock-Hard.


----------



## Brownie518

I missed the Body Shop Groupon, also, IDareT'sHair. Thanks for posting that link, ladies. I wanted some oils, too, T. 

Ya'll, we just had a bit of snow.  I am not ready for this yet. It is cold as s**t right now, too. I really need to make sure I got supplies for my winter reggie.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *Ya'll, we just had a bit of snow.  I am not ready for this yet. It is cold as s**t right now, too. I really need to make sure I got supplies for my winter reggie.*


 
@Brownie518

Gurl....It feels Cold enough here to Snow too!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

Chello!


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Chello!


 hey T
what you up to?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *hey T*
> *what you up to?*


 
chebaby

Nada.  Just finished buying some Hairitage Hydrations

I got the:

Creamy Horsetail
Peach & Aloe Pomade
Whipped Shea Butter w/Argan Oil


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Nada. Just finished buying some Hairitage Hydrations
> 
> I got the:
> 
> *Creamy Horsetail*
> *Peach & Aloe Pomade*
> *Whipped Shea Butter w/Argan Oil*


sounds yummy

ive been thinking about getting another cj surl rehab liter even though i already have one lol.


----------



## 13StepsAhead

Hey ladies 
IDareT'sHair I got my sample can't wait to try it


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> sounds yummy
> 
> ive been thinking about getting another cj surl rehab liter even though i already have one lol.


 
chebaby  Go Post your weekned hair plans.

How long do you think that Litaa' will last?


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby Go Post your weekned hair plans.
> 
> How long do you think that Litaa' will last?


 i have no idea. the 8oz lasted a long time. i will be using it quite often though.


----------



## 13StepsAhead

they're forecasting snow for us this weekend as well  I'm not ready for it either.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

13StepsAhead said:


> Hey ladies
> @IDareT'sHair I got my sample can't wait to try it


 
13StepsAhead  That's Great 13!  I hope you like it.  

If you like it, I have a 16 ounce jar I can part with before you leave for your travels. (I'll make you a great deal).  pm me _after you try it_ & lemme know if you're interested.

I'm not so sure, I might not take a chance one of these days & order.


----------



## 13StepsAhead

IDareT'sHair said:


> @13StepsAhead That's Great 13! I hope you like it.
> 
> If you like it, I have a 16 ounce jar I can part with before you leave for your travels. (I'll make you a great deal). pm me _after you try it_ & lemme know if you're interested.
> 
> I'm not so sure, I might not take a chance one of these days & order.


 
I'll try it this weekend an I'll let you know


----------



## IDareT'sHair

13StepsAhead

Have you started Wiggin' it yet?  If not, when do you plan to start?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My Mega-Tek came today.  And a small order from Hairitage.


----------



## 13StepsAhead

IDareT'sHair I did, but since my hair has apparently become longer it looks way too bulky. I don't know how to conrow, wig so I'm not sure How I'm going to make this work. I need to figure out before I leave because I plan on wigging it for at least the 1st 6months.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

13StepsAhead said:


> @IDareT'sHair *I did, but since my hair has apparently become longer it looks way too bulky. I don't know how to conrow, wig so I'm not sure How I'm going to make this work.* I need to figure out before I leave because I plan on wigging it for at least the 1st 6months.


 
13StepsAhead  You gots some Nice Hair there Lady. 

I can see how this would be a problem.

I hope you get it worked out.  A wig would make a nice hat in Switzerland or was it Sweden?  I know it's someplace cold.


----------



## 13StepsAhead

IDareT'sHair said:


> @13StepsAhead You gots some Nice Hair there Lady.
> 
> I can see how this would be a problem.
> 
> I hope you get it worked out. A wig would make a nice hat in Switzerland or was it Sweden? I know it's someplace cold.


 
Thanks IDareT'sHair! It's just so darn thick  I'm going to Switzerland 1st and A wig would surely be nice protection from the cold.


----------



## 13StepsAhead

I'm thinking of going to the indian grocer this weekend to get me some Ayurvedic paste I haven't done one of these treatments in a while, but my hair loves it so I think I might incorporate it in to my reggie this weekend.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

13StepsAhead said:


> Thanks @IDareT'sHair! *It's just so darn thick  I'm going to Switzerland 1st *and A wig would surely be nice protection from the cold.


 
13StepsAhead  You Gone Hafta' Work that Thang Out Girl.

Do you wear a wig cap underneath or a durag?

I thought it was Switz.


----------



## 13StepsAhead

IDareT'sHair said:


> @13StepsAhead You Gone Hafta' Work that Thang Out Girl.
> 
> Do you wear a wig cap underneath or a durag?
> 
> I thought it was Switz.


 
I wear a mesh wig cap. I've tried a durag when I was transitioning, but it felt kind of strange, so I never did it again.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> chebaby
> 
> Nada. *Just finished buying some Hairitage Hydrations*
> 
> I got the:
> 
> Creamy Horsetail
> Peach & Aloe Pomade
> Whipped Shea Butter w/Argan Oil



@ bolded - 

T, you funny!!


----------



## Brownie518

Hmph...my Saravun is expected to be delivered the 31st...


----------



## destine2grow

Okay ladies. I think I have narrowed down what vendors I am shopping from but now I need to know how much the shipping is from these vendors and if you know what percentage they normally have off. 

I know I am asking for a lot but you are my fellow pj's I figured you can help me get a more detailed list together. I am trying to get all my lil duckies in a row.

The vendors I am looking at are Jessicurl, DB, CJ, SSI and Probably MD or DM.


----------



## divachyk

I guess I need to cash in on my groupon if that Give Me code really expires.


----------



## Brownie518

divachyk said:


> I guess I need to cash in on my groupon if that Give Me code really expires.



I was thinking that same thing. When does the Groupon expire?


----------



## divachyk

Brownie518 I think @Priss Pot said 31 Oct.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

destine2grow said:


> *The vendors I am looking at are Jessicurl, DB, CJ, SSI and Probably MD or DM.*


 
destine2grow  You'll hafta' play around with Carts to see.  Marie Dean has a 5 dollar flat rate for shipping (on her site) regardless of the #.

Jessicurl had a FREE SHIPPING Discount for members, expires 11/8 so I just went ahead and got my Too Shea! today.

If you still have a Groupon you can get CJ & DM from AveYou?  SSI has some good discounts which should off-set shipping.

DB Imma try to get mine from Sage.  But DB still has a nice discount.  Maybe around 20%.



divachyk said:


> *I guess I need to cash in on my groupon if that Give Me code really expires*.


 
divachyk  It said it expires 10/31.



Brownie518 said:


> *I was thinking that same thing. When does the Groupon expire?*


 
Brownie518  January 5th I think or something like that I think?  I need to check on that too.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

divachyk said:


> @Brownie518 I think @Priss Pot said 31 Oct.


 
divachyk  That is GiveMe15 that expires 10/31.

The Groupon expires some time in January.


----------



## Brownie518

Oh, I'll definitely use that joint before Jan. Shoot, before BF.


----------



## divachyk

My bad Brownie518, I misunderstood what you were asking. IDareT'sHair squared you up.


----------



## divachyk

IDareT'sHair said:


> @divachyk  That is GiveMe15 that expires 10/31.
> 
> The Groupon expires some time in January.


I am greedy, I want that extra % off.  But then again, I want to hang on until BF. Decisions.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

divachyk Brownie518

The Groupon from SaveMo' expires 01/17/12.


----------



## 13StepsAhead

I'm over here browsing etsy and I got a few thangs in my cart


----------



## divachyk

Are you window shopping or truly looking to buy 13StepsAhead?


----------



## 13StepsAhead

divachyk  I'll go with window shopping, but I may just buy


----------



## divachyk

13StepsAhead - totally understand. Wasn't my intentions to buy a Body Shop groupon but I couldn't resist.


----------



## Brownie518

13StepsAhead

.....what you looking at on Etsy???


----------



## divachyk

*Flexi 8*
Free Standard Shipping for orders over $20 placed on October 27 - 29, 2011, Pacific Daylight Time.


----------



## Brownie518

divachyk said:


> My bad Brownie518, I misunderstood what you were asking. IDareT'sHair squared you up.



Nah, I knew what you meant.  Thanks!


----------



## 13StepsAhead

Brownie518
-LaDolceVitaBathNBody -Cake Batter Ice Cream Scented Deep Conditioning Hair Mask Treatment
-Pinkdandyshop- Deep Conditioning Organic Hair Mask Conditioner 4 ounces in Cotton Candy Scent Fragrance ( Vegan)
-Saravun-Broccoli Hair Butter (Still haven't tried the one IDareT'sHair sent me, but it looks amazing, so I may get another)


----------



## chebaby

im looking to  spend my groupon but i also want to wait for BF. what to do what to do?????


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@13StepsAhead I even like the Castor One & the Olive One is very nice. All Nice & Whippy!

She sent me a Sample of the Olive One (Saravun Naturals).

Imma hafta' buy that one soon. 

Can't wait to try the Oil.


----------



## 13StepsAhead

also Luckygirlboutique- WHIPPED PUMPKIN PIE---Triple Deep Conditioning Hair Mask


----------



## 13StepsAhead

Thanks IDareT'sHair I will add the olive butter to my list


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

I feel you Che! 

I've been tryna' spend that durn Groupon for a week.  That's when I discovered I had a BAD Discount Code.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> I feel you Che!
> 
> I've been tryna' spend that durn Groupon for a week. That's when I discovered I had a BAD Discount Code.


 what were you looking at?

i dont know what i would get.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> what were you looking at?
> 
> i dont know what i would get.


 
chebaby

I had a silly cart.  Like 4 Argan's & Olives and some other stuff.  I need to hold on to it, because I don't have a plan.

Last time I got a 32 ounce Bottle of Curls Sublime and like 2 DM Super Buttercreme's.  That was with the $50.00


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> I had a silly cart. Like 4 Argan's & Olives and some other stuff. I need to hold on to it, because I don't have a plan.
> 
> Last time I got a 32 ounce Bottle of Curls Sublime and like 2 DM Super Buttercreme's. That was with the $50.00


 they need more brands


----------



## chebaby

is anyone else tempted to get that terresentials shampoo or is it just me? i want it. at first i didnt but now im soooo interested. i also want some rhassoul clay.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *they need more brands*


 
chebaby  Lawd Yes Gurl...They Shole Do.

So, I might as well wait.  I need to check my CJ Stash and see what I have.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@chebaby

I was Early on. Before I got to the part in the Thread where it's not recommended for Relaxed Hair.erplexed

I think @SimJam @Shay72 @destine2grow are all looking at it tho'.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> I was Early on. Before I got to the part in the *Thread where it's not recommended for Relaxed Hair.*erplexed
> 
> I think @SimJam @Shay72 @destine2grow are all looking at it tho'.


  i didnt read that. i need to go read the thread cause i dont know much about i t. besides it detoxis the hair.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *i didnt read that. i need to go read the thread cause i dont know much about i t. besides it detoxis the hair.*


 
chebaby  Yeah  I even looked at the Site/Products.

Welp.  That's one Wagon I can't Jump On.


----------



## mkd

chebaby, I want the mud wash too but I am kind o in a groove with my hair and i Think I ay leave well enough alone.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

mkd chebaby

It sounds really interesting.  And Folks seem to be having Great Results.

I wouldn't wanna give up all my DC'ers tho'.

Maybe it's something you can revisit later.  Like Spring/Summer


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby Yeah I even looked at the Site/Products.
> 
> Welp. *That's one Wagon I can't Jump On*.


 
if i get it i guess i better hide it from my mom lol.


----------



## SimJam

chebaby I think its probably best to read the FAQs on the website they have lots on info there including why they dont reccommend for chemically processed hair even though it may be used.

http://www.terressentials.com/hairhelp.html


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @mkd @chebaby
> 
> It sounds really interesting. And Folks seem to be having Great Results.
> 
> *I wouldn't wanna give up all my DC'ers tho'*.
> 
> Maybe it's something you can revisit later. Like Spring/Summer


 say what nah????
i know people were saying its so good they dont need no deep conditioner but i thought that was just hype. i aint giving up no deep conditioner. shoooot. they trippin lol.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

SimJam

Thanks Sim!


----------



## chebaby

mkd said:


> @chebaby, I want the mud wash too but I am kind o in a groove with my hair and i Think I ay leave well enough alone.


 its just so darn interesting. my hair is just getting back to normal and i was thinking i need to stick to my staples and "leave well enough alone" just like you said.
but im a pj 


SimJam said:


> @chebaby I think its probably best to read the FAQs on the website they have lots on info there including why they dont reccommend for chemically processed hair even though it may be used.
> 
> http://www.terressentials.com/hairhelp.html


 that simjam. ill take a look.


----------



## SimJam

chebaby said:


> say what nah????
> i know people were saying its so good they dont need no deep conditioner but i thought that was just hype. i aint giving up no deep conditioner. shoooot. they trippin lol.


 
yep I think a lot of ladies were hoping they could be like Naptural87 and be able to live off juices, berries, shea butter and flaxseed gel .... but I think her hair is magical fairy hair so Im not gonna kiiid myself.

I still use my DCs and leave-ins theyre all pretty much natural, and I sometimes do one lather with castile soap (as they suggest in the hair detox for persons with plastic polymer buildup) before I apply the mud.


----------



## Zaz

Hey ladies 

I have a card with that GIVEME15 code and the sticker on it says *1/31/2012* also AY15OFF75 would work and FIVE still works.

13StepsAhead when I had to wear a wig last halloween, the only way to do it was to put my hair in a ponytail while wet then put the wig cap over it. HTH.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Zaz

I just looked at mine and it has 10/31.

When did you get the one with 01/31?  Do you remember?


----------



## Brownie518

13StepsAhead

That stuff sounds good enough to eat!


Sent from my iPod Touch 4G using LHCF


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

Esty has really Stepped It Up!  They've Stepped Up their Game.

There are alot of nice Products out there.  It's like errrday, I see something new or a new vendor that has some decent looking products.


----------



## Zaz

IDareT'sHair said:


> Zaz
> 
> I just looked at mine and it has 10/31.
> 
> When did you get the one with 01/31?  Do you remember?



I just checked my account and my last order with them was on October 5th, they put a lil sticker over the old expiration date on the card they sent me.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Zaz

Thanks! I'll hafta Dig around in one of those Bags and see if I can find one of those. 

But it doesn't have a specific Code or digits or anything special on it, so GIVEME15 should just work?


----------



## Shay72

chebaby said:


> is anyone else tempted to get that terresentials shampoo or is it just me? i want it. at first i didnt but now im soooo interested. i also want some rhassoul clay.


 I've justified it by telling myself that I will only use the bentonite I already have for my masks . I would alternate this with my purification masque from Shea Moisture. I plan to only use it every 4-6 weeks. So as a detox not a weekly wash.



SimJam said:


> yep I think a lot of ladies were hoping they could be like Naptural87 and be able to live off juices, berries, shea butter and flaxseed gel .... but I think her hair is magical fairy hair so Im not gonna kiiid myself.


 I do  her hair.


----------



## bronzebomb

IDareT'sHair said:


> @destine2grow You'll hafta' play around with Carts to see. Marie Dean has a 5 dollar flat rate for shipping (on her site) regardless of the #.
> 
> *Jessicurl had a FREE SHIPPING Discount for members, expires 11/8 so I just went ahead and got my Too Shea! today.*
> 
> If you still have a Groupon you can get CJ & DM from AveYou? SSI has some good discounts which should off-set shipping.
> 
> DB Imma try to get mine from Sage. But DB still has a nice discount. Maybe around 20%.
> 
> 
> 
> @divachyk It said it expires 10/31.
> 
> 
> 
> @Brownie518 January 5th I think or something like that I think? I need to check on that too.


 
I just signed up. I hope I can get the Free shipping deal. I want to try the Too shea.

ETA:  Just ordered.  Now I can scratch off my BF list.  Still waiting on UFD.


----------



## bronzebomb

Carol's Daughter has free shipping today (on any order)


----------



## 13StepsAhead

Afroveda 40% Off site wide and free shipping over $55 until 10/31 no code needed


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## destine2grow

chebaby said:


> is anyone else tempted to get that terresentials shampoo or is it just me? i want it. at first i didnt but now im soooo interested. i also want some rhassoul clay.


 
chebaby you are not the only one. I am trying to see how I would work this in my regi! I would probably use it once a month. My hair does not see to like shampoo or I just have not found the right shampoo. 

Why am I on esty? I haven't been able to make decisions lately. I don't know if I want to wait until a couple of weeks and order my iphone or purchase some hair product or shop the Sephora F&F sale erplexed


----------



## 13StepsAhead

I didn't realize chebaby posted that. I got both the left coast lemon and mint a month or so back, but I've been so busy that I barely use it.


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## 13StepsAhead

I just got 2 16oz SheaAmla, 1 16oz CoColatte and 1 16oz  Pur Whipped Gelly 

AV even included a 10off coupon at checkout so I think I got a pretty hood deal.


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Shay72

Bought Shea Moisture Curling Souffle and Curl & Style Milk. This will be my only on the ground line so I need to make sure it meets all my needs. I can't be going to 50-11 stores if I need something. I'm only going to one.


----------



## chebaby

destine2grow said:


> @chebaby you are not the only one. I am trying to see how I would work this in my regi! I would probably use it once a month. My hair does not see to like shampoo or I just have not found the right shampoo.
> 
> Why am I on esty? I haven't been able to make decisions lately. I don't know if I want to wait until a couple of weeks and order my iphone or purchase some hair product or shop the Sephora F&F sale erplexed


 let me know if you get it. and how you like it.


13StepsAhead said:


> I didn't realize @chebaby posted that. I got both the left coast lemon and mint a month or so back, but I've been so busy that I barely use it.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


 i hope you like it.
i just purchased the lemon one last night. they said it ships in usually 2-3 days so i hope to get it by next friday.


13StepsAhead said:


> I just got 2 16oz SheaAmla, 1 16oz CoColatte and 1 16oz Pur Whipped Gelly
> 
> AV even included a 10off coupon at checkout so I think I got a pretty hood deal.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


 wow 13 you got a lot lol. i just got my shea amla and whipped gelly in the mail today from sage. i missed the smell of shea amla and the whipped gelly looks just like i remember.
i also have the curl define but ive never liked the curl define. i might get the cocolatte next time because it used to be my favorite one.


----------



## chebaby

13StepsAhead said:


> Afroveda 40% Off site wide and free shipping over $55 until 10/31 no code needed
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


 dang i didnt even see this. now i gotta go look


----------



## 13StepsAhead

I figured it was worth getting especially since shipping is 10.95. I figured I would spend about $30 anyway so I just added some other things that brought me up to $55. I hope I like the curl define that was my impromptu purchase.


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## 13StepsAhead

chebaby said:


> dang i didnt even see this. now i gotta go look



Yea Che that's why I jumped on it. I dont remember if it was bronzebomb who missed the last sale so I hope she makes it for this one.


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## chebaby

13StepsAhead said:


> Yea Che that's why I jumped on it. I dont remember if it was @bronzebomb who missed the last sale so I hope she makes it for this one.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


 yea a lot of people missed the last sale.

i dont like waiting for AV shipping. how long did it take for you to get your package?


----------



## divachyk

Think I am getting AV hemp butter. That's all I really need since I purchased during last sale.


----------



## destine2grow

13StepsAhead you got a great deal.

chebaby I will let you know. I think I am going to participate in sephora f&f. Knowing I don't need anymore makeup. I will get the terressentials in a couple of weeks.


----------



## 13StepsAhead

chebaby said:


> yea a lot of people missed the last sale.
> 
> i dont like waiting for AV shipping. how long did it take for you to get your package?



About 2weeks


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## chebaby

13StepsAhead said:


> About 2weeks
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


 thats not too bad i guess. i mean anything i get will just be extra anyway. not something i need to have right away.

so when you leave are you packing up all your products or just some?


----------



## 13StepsAhead

Oh yeah I also ordered the broccoli butter and that will be here on the 4th. I'm dine until BF 


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Eisani

divachyk said:


> 13StepsAhead - totally understand. Wasn't my intentions to buy a Body Shop groupon but I couldn't resist.



Yea, I bought two but I'm giving one to my coworker. 

I'm so ready to get my weekend started!

ETA Don't forget ladies, the cut off for those interested in the exchange is tonight!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Hey Divas!

Welp. I just placed my AV order. Got my Ginseng & Moringa Detangler (which I love) and some Ashlii Amala.

Under the dryer now w/Nexxus Keraphix. About to the Steam with Marie Dean Seaweed & Silk.


----------



## 13StepsAhead

Glad you got your haul on IDareT'sHair you have been talking about that ashlii DCer


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@13StepsAhead

I Lurve That Stuff & the Ginseng Moringa. So, I was glad I got it. 

I have 2 AA's already in my Stash already (so now I won't feel bad about using one). 

I didn't get the additional 10% tho' because I had "unsubscribed" a while back.


----------



## chebaby

hey T

i just went on ahead and got the hemp seed butter(instead of the cocolatte) and the ashlii amala deep conditioner. i hope its the same formula because this stuff used to be as great as my love for kbb hair mask


----------



## 13StepsAhead

IDareT'sHair said:


> @13StepsAhead
> 
> I Lurve That Stuff & the Ginseng Moringa. So, I was glad I got it.
> 
> I have 2 AA's already in my Stash already (so now I won't feel bad about using one).
> 
> I didn't get the additional 10% tho' because I had "unsubscribed" a while back.



IDareT'sHair I was subscribed as well so I'm not sure what the extra $10 off was for because I didn't enter a code it just showed up.


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

I'm glad that big ole Lizard-Liter of the Duo-Tex arrived today.

I just did a little minor 'sale'....so I got another MD Whipped Butter.  The Olive & Tucuma in Sweet Pear Scent.  

She e-mailed me yesterday and told me she had everythang made & Ret-To-Go but was gone wait until Monday so it wouldn't just be sitting at Fed-Ex.

Great CS All Day.  All the time.

That 20% for me has been a Good Deal.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

13StepsAhead  I sure didn't get no 10% off.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> I'm glad that big ole Lizard-Liter of the Duo-Tex arrived today.
> 
> I just did a little minor 'sale'....so I got another MD Whipped Butter. The Olive & Tucuma in Sweet Pear Scent.
> 
> She e-mailed me yesterday and told me she had everythang made & Ret-To-Go but was gone wait until Monday so it wouldn't just be sitting at Fed-Ex.
> 
> Great CS All Day. All the time.
> 
> That 20% for me has been a Good Deal.


 yea that big ole bottle came. i expected a cream and instead its a bottle full of liquid you coulda bought me for a penny when i saw that. imma slather it on on sunday though and hope i like it.

i made a small sale too so i was able to get AV and only pay about $4 outside of the money i made from the sale.


----------



## 13StepsAhead

IDareT'sHair well at least you made the sale because 40% is still a good deal.


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *yea that big ole bottle came. i expected a cream and instead its a bottle full of liquid* you coulda bought me for a penny when i saw that. imma slather it on on sunday though and hope i like it.


 
@chebaby  Yeah...It says it "Foams Up". I think it said leave on for like 10 minutes or something?

Interesting. Keep me posted. It's suppose to be a pretty "Heavy" Protein tho'. I noticed that it has Collagen Protein.



13StepsAhead said:


> @IDareT'sHair *well at least you made the sale because 40% is still a good deal*. Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


 
@13StepsAhead I emailed them and told them to make my $10.00 Adjustment. We'll see. 

They gone be like: Nickle Puhleeeze. It never hurts to try.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby  Yeah...It says it "Foams Up". I think it said leave on for like 10 minutes or something?
> 
> Interesting. Keep me posted. It's suppose to be a pretty "Heavy" Protein tho'. I noticed that it has Collagen Protein.
> 
> 
> 
> @13StepsAhead *I emailed them and told them to make my $10.00 Adjustment. We'll see.*
> 
> They gone be like: Nickle Puhleeeze. It never hurts to try.


 dont hold ya breath waiting on that adjustment

yea i hope its heavy hard core protein


----------



## Ltown

Hi ladies, tired had class last night, its cold suppose to snow, hate winter.  

IDareT'sHair, glad your groupon was good and worked.  AV is slow on the release of more sale, i not feeling the FB join and be friend to get sales.  

I don't know what i'm doing with hair this weekend, got lots of homework so it will be soaked in at least oils until hair day on sunday.


----------



## 13StepsAhead

We'll see about that adjustment IDareT'sHair 


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Ltown Me Either L! I don't even FB. 

I hate that's one of the only ways to get a Discount now.

@13StepsAhead Put it this way 13, I Ain't Holdin' my Breath waitin' for it.


----------



## mkd

Hi ladies!   I need to wash my hair tonight.  I am going to roller set or do the curlformers.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *dont hold ya breath waiting on that adjustment*
> 
> yea i hope its heavy hard core protein


 
chebaby  I should "Pinch" You!  We said the Same Thing.

Gurl....You Know I ain't holdin' my breath waitin' on them clowns.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby I should "Pinch" You! We said the Same Thing.
> 
> Gurl....You Know I ain't holdin' my breath waitin' on them clowns.


 

i was so tempted to get more from AV with a sale like that. i had to hold myself back.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *i was so tempted to get more from AV with a sale like that*. i had to hold myself back.


 
@chebaby

Really....Like what?

Shoot!  I just remembered, I wanted that Fruit Cocktail Stuff.  OMG!


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Really....Like what?
> 
> Shoot! I just remembered, I wanted that Fruit Cocktail Stuff. OMG!


 i started to get the cocolatte and another gelly. maybe another ashlii or shea amla lol. i was looking at her new clays but since i ordered the terressentials mud wash i dont need it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

Lawd...I had to go back in and try to order that Fruit Cocktail Souffle. 

I've been wanting that 4 ever!  And now it's $14.00 instead of $23.00

Let's see what happens.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Lawd...I had to go back in and try to order that Fruit Cocktail Souffle.
> 
> I've been wanting that 4 ever! And now it's $14.00 instead of $23.00
> 
> Let's see what happens.


 yea go back and get it if you want it.
i know if the girl who is supposed to purchase some of my products comes through i will purchase something else.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby  Well, I attempted to add the Fruit Cocktail Souffle to my Existing order.....Let's see what Mala Do.......

And if I go back to "Unsubscribe Status"


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

And Yeah...Like I'm still waiting on Lay-Away Jane


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> And Yeah...Like I'm still waiting on* Lay-Away Jane*


 you come up with the funniest names


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby Well, I attempted to add the Fruit Cocktail Souffle to my Existing order.....Let's see what Mala Do.......
> 
> And if I go back to "Unsubscribe Status"


 i hope she comes through for you. otherwise she probably wants you to place another order so you can pay shipping.

and shipping didnt seem too bad. mine was $8 something. thats good right?
i know my terressentials was the same price as the dang product


----------



## Ltown

Lhcf, is messing up they charging me again for enrolling that is already paid.  I'm update my paypal.

All this ordering going on what's left for BF?  Don't want to hear about too much stash  good plan chebaby to sale.


----------



## divachyk

@13StepsAhead and IDareT'sHair - is the 10% discount for paid members of the AV member thingy or just an email subscriber?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@divachyk I'm not sure???erplexed

I thought it was for if you were subscribed to their site (Free). And it was actually $10.00 not 10%

@bronzebomb would know for sure, but Diva....I ain't get no $10.00 or 10% off nothin'.

Did you Che? @chebaby?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Oh....On another Note!

My Hairveda came Today!  YAY!

3 ACV Phinishing Rinses
3 Amala Cream Rinse
2 Green Tea Butters
1 Almond Glaze
1 Vatika Frosting

And.....My Christine Gant Came today also.


----------



## divachyk

IDareT'sHair - I haven't ordered as I agonizing over the detangling spray (which doesn't appear to be discounted -- am I right?) and the ashlii mask. I know for sure I'm getting the hemp butter. I'm a free subscriber but my cart isn't taking a discount off of 10.00 either.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *you come up with the funniest names*


 
chebaby  Yeah....But I mailed it back in 2008


----------



## IDareT'sHair

divachyk said:


> @IDareT'sHair - *I haven't ordered as I agonizing over the detangling spray (which doesn't appear to be discounted -- am I right?)* and the ashlii mask. I know for sure I'm getting the hemp butter. I'm a free subscriber but my cart isn't taking a discount off of 10.00 either.


 
divachyk  That's absolutely correct.  The Detangling Spray was not on Sale.


----------



## divachyk

IDareT'sHair - if you had to choose AV detangling spray or Qhemet's detangler, which would you choose? I'm only choosing to purchase one detangler right now and since the moringa isn't on sale, I'm unsure which I should purchase.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @divachyk I'm not sure???erplexed
> 
> I thought it was for if you were subscribed to their site (Free). And it was actually $10.00 not 10%
> 
> @bronzebomb would know for sure, but Diva....I ain't get no $10.00 or 10% off nothin'.
> 
> Did you Che? @chebaby?


 its only for paid members.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby Yeah....But I mailed it back in 2008


  you a mess lol.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

divachyk  Which Qhemet Detangler?  CocoTreeDetanglingGhee?  That's the only QB I've tried.  And it's a Cream.

The QB Moringa I was using it as a DC'er and not to detangle with (if that's the one you mean?)

Afroveda's is a Spritz.  So, you have to think about that.  Since you wear your Hair Out, you might like the weightlessness of the Spritz.  

CTDG is a Creamy/Butter like detangler, so you have to keep that in mind.  And since I'm under a Wig, the Creamy/Buttery Leave-Ins don't bother me.

In all honesty  I like them both.  Both dealt sufficiently with Knots & Tangles.

I've never outright purchased CTDG I've gotten them on Swaps or as a "Sample".

The AV I bought at least twice because I actually Loved, Loved, Loved It!  And was upset when I ran out

I know that wasn't much help.


----------



## divachyk

IDareT'sHair - I hardly ever wear my hair down. I bun 95% of the time. Light spritzes usually do nothing for me. Hence the reason I sold my Enso spritz. My hair likes creamier, thicker products since I'm low porosity. You helped me a bunch. I think I'll go with the CTDG.


----------



## divachyk

Hey Ladies - peep this - this info is helpful for all...I know a few of us were discussing the GiveMe15 code from AveYou -- think it was @Brownie518, @IDareT'sHair and @Priss Pot.....

I have three AveYou discount cards that shipped with my orders. Two show 31 Oct 11 expiration date. The third shows 31 Jan 2012. Get this, the card was initially pre-printed with 31 Jan 11 but AveYou slapped a white sticker over it and made the new exp date 31 Jan 2012. Because of this, I "assume"  the code is good through at least 2012.

Pic proof


----------



## IDareT'sHair

divachyk said:


> @IDareT'sHair - I hardly ever wear my hair down. I bun 95% of the time. *Light spritzes usually do nothing for me. Hence the reason I sold my Enso spritz. My hair likes creamier, thicker products since I'm low porosity.* You helped me a bunch. I think I'll go with the CTDG.


 
divachyk  It's a Milky Substance.  Not a _Watery Spritz_. 

But it definitely isn't a "Cream" Like CTDG


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My Jessicurl Shipped!  YAY!


----------



## divachyk

IDareT'sHair - my first desire was to try CTDG so I'mma roll with that whenever there's a sale. I want some brbc too. From AV I purchased hemp butter and the ashlii mask.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@chebaby @divachyk

It's going to be interesting to see how this Order plays out with AV. (Not that I've had any problems what-so-ever from them before). 

But if it doesn't work out in my Favor, I may Cancel the Entire order. *jus' sayin'*

I have plenty of _other_ detanglers and 2 Jars of Ashlii


----------



## divachyk

IDareT'sHair - what do you mean? Did I miss a posting? What might go wrong with the AV order? And, do you have an option to cancel after the order is placed?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

divachyk said:


> @IDareT'sHair - what do you mean? Did I miss a posting? What might go wrong with the AV order? And, do you have an option to cancel after the order is placed?


 
divachyk  I mean, if they won't/don't combine the 2 orders.  I ordered:

2 Ashlii Amala's
2 Ginseng Moringa's

Then I went in & ordered:

1 Fruit Cocktail Souffle

And asked them to combine the orders and adjust the shipping.

And yes, I think you have something like 24 hours to cancel or something like that OR before it goes into:  Shipping Status

*Lemme go look at that again*


----------



## divachyk

IDareT'sHair - oh gotcha. They should combine, if not, that's not cool. I too would cancel and just reorder everything on one ticket. Hmph, why not just cancel now for safekeeping if you can still cancel...then, drop her a note explaining why you did that. Just a thought.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby @divachyk
> 
> It's going to be interesting to see how this Order plays out with AV. (Not that I've had any problems what-so-ever from them before).
> 
> But if it doesn't work out in my Favor, I may Cancel the Entire order. *jus' sayin'*
> 
> I have plenty of _other_ detanglers and 2 Jars of Ashlii


 i hope she combines it for you.

i just got another sale from my items on the exchange forum. so i feel its only right to order something else


----------



## IDareT'sHair

divachyk said:


> @IDareT'sHair - oh gotcha. They should combine, if not, that's not cool. I too would cancel and just reorder everything on one ticket. Hmph, why not just cancel now for safekeeping if you can still cancel...then, drop her a note explaining why you did that. Just a thought.


 
divachyk  I emailed her(them) right after I did it.  I went in and looked at the FAQ's.  It says:  "Once it has begun processing, you cannot edit or cancel"

Actually, you can edit the quantities etc....(which I didn't know about) However, I emailed her as soon as I placed that other order asking that she combine them.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> i hope she combines it for you.
> 
> *i just got another sale from my items on the exchange forum. so i feel its only right to order something else*


 
chebaby 

Lawd...I need to look at your Sale. 

Mine was strictly via pm.  (One of my Regular Customers).


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby 

Nice Sale Lady!


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Lawd...I need to look at your Sale.
> 
> Mine was strictly via pm. (One of my Regular Customers).


 yea i started to PM my regular customer. i dont know why i didnt. now i gotta ship 2 boxes.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Nice Sale Lady!


 thanx girl. thats stuff that was just sitting there. so i was like i might as well get rid of it. ive been sticking to certain things so those products werent getting used.

i cant wait to use curl rehab this weekend the smell alone draws me in.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I might put some things out there but I want 1 person to buy it all.

*so i won't hafta' keep runnin' to the p.o.*

chebaby


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> I might put some things out there but I want 1 person to buy it all.
> 
> *so i won't hafta' keep runnin' to the p.o.*
> 
> @chebaby


 you know i feel the same way.
let one person come and take it all


----------



## 13StepsAhead

chebaby said:


> its only for paid members.



I'm not a paid member so I'm not sure why that $10 off showed up but hey Im not complaining 


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## 13StepsAhead

Nice sale Che!


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## chebaby

13StepsAhead said:


> I'm not a paid member so I'm not sure why that $10 off showed up but hey Im not complaining
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


 thats good, that basically paid for shipping. or did you order enough to get free shipping? either way you got a good deal.


13StepsAhead said:


> Nice sale Che!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


 thanx


----------



## 13StepsAhead

I ordered enough for free shipping


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## IDareT'sHair

13StepsAhead  Do you think I'll get my Order(s) Combined?


----------



## 13StepsAhead

IDareT'sHair said:


> 13StepsAhead  Do you think I'll get my Order(s) Combined?



Honestly I don't even know, but I hope so.


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## chebaby

i think i want another whipped gelly. i dont know why as the one i have will probably last a long time but its only $8 something. so why not?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> i think i want another whipped gelly. i dont know why as the one i have will probably last a long time but its only $8 something. so why not?


 
chebaby  I really want that Fruit Cocktail too!  I actually wanted 2...but need to see the consistency first.

Yeah...Why not.  And truthfully, I probably shoulda' gotten 2 because those Joints are $23.00 a Pop!


----------



## 13StepsAhead

chebaby said:


> i think i want another whipped gelly. i dont know why as the one i have will probably last a long time but its only $8 something. so why not?



Go for it Che! 


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby I really want that Fruit Cocktail too! I actually wanted 2...but need to see the consistency first.
> 
> Yeah...Why not. *And truthfully, I probably shoulda' gotten 2 because those Joints are $23.00 a Pop!*


 i know. thats the best thing about a sale. you basically getting 2 for one(well minus shipping but still).
and if you think about it. if you dont like it you can always sale it.


----------



## chebaby

13StepsAhead said:


> Go for it Che!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


pusha!!
imma go for it


----------



## 13StepsAhead

chebaby said:


> pusha!!
> imma go for it



I'm just a supporter 


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> i know. thats the best thing about a sale. you basically getting 2 for one(well minus shipping but still).
> and if you think about it. if you dont like it you can always sale it.


 
chebaby

I hope I like it.  Unfortunately, I only bought 1.

Girl Gone & Get that 8 Dolla' Gelly!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

13StepsAhead chebaby

Yeah...We's Support One Another   

Support them Fangers to Hit PayNah


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> I hope I like it. Unfortunately, I only bought 1.
> 
> Girl Gone & Get that 8 Dolla' Gelly!


 i heard it smells flowery. i hope you like it.
imma get that gelly.


----------



## chebaby

ok i placed an order for the gelly and cocolatte.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *i heard it smells flowery.* i hope you like it.
> imma get that gelly.


 
chebaby

Say Wha???? I HATE FLOWERY! 

Lawd...why not 'Fruity'?


----------



## Ltown

T, you selling, its been a long time since you sound?

divachyk, that discount is not the same as $25 for $ 75, i can't see paying that much.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Say Wha???? I HATE FLOWERY!
> 
> Lawd...why not 'Fruity'?


 i forgot where i read it but the person said the smell was strong.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ltown I have 16 once Set of Enso's Sea Buckthorn & Horsetail DC'er & Daily Conditioner


----------



## 13StepsAhead

IDareT'sHair said:


> 13StepsAhead chebaby
> 
> Yeah...We's Support One Another
> 
> Support them Fangers to Hit PayNah



I just died laughing!


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Brownie518

chebaby said:


> i hope she combines it for you.
> 
> i just got another sale from my items on the exchange forum.* so i feel its only right to order something else*





divachyk - thanks for that info on AveYou.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Just Moisturized with Saravun Broccoli Seed Hair Cream & Sealed with Extra Dark JBCO


----------



## chebaby

I tried to sneak back in, but I got a sample of the Oasis fruit souffle stuff, and couldn't get past the smell...it'll wake the dead, and slay the living.

That was enough to quell my interest in revisiting Afroveda. 
__________________

here you go IDareT'sHair. i found this review on another site.


----------



## Brownie518

Hey, ladies. I see ya'll in here buyin' yo a**es off again!!! 

SO and I went to a bar to watch the World Series and have some dranks!!  I need to do something with my hair. Not sure what yet. 

IDareT'sHair - I'm glad you got in on that AV, girl. How long is the sale? If it's all weekend, if they don't combine then cancel that joint and resubmit your order. 

I have 5 jars of Avocado & Silk, 1 tube of JMRB, 2 jars of Hibiscus, and one tube of BFH Ginger Macadamia. Those are my DC'ers and I would like a couple more different ones.  I used up all my CJ, MHC, and I might have 8oz of Claudie's left.


----------



## Brownie518

chebaby said:


> *I tried to sneak back in, but I got a sample of the Oasis fruit souffle stuff, and couldn't get past the smell...it'll wake the dead, and slay the living.*
> 
> That was enough to quell my interest in revisiting Afroveda.
> __________________
> 
> here you go @IDareT'sHair. i found this review on another site.








Alrighty, then!!!!!


----------



## chebaby

Brownie518 said:


> Alrighty, then!!!!!


 i know girl lol when i read that i was like what kinda smell is that


----------



## Brownie518

You know, I used to hate vanilla scented stuff. I mean, it used to damn near make me gag, for real. Now, sheeeeeiiiit, i got vanilla everythang!! I love it! (So does SO...)

I'm going to DC with Tahitian Vanilla, either Hibiscus or Avocado & Silk. 

I feel like buying something...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *Hey, ladies. I see ya'll in here buyin' yo a**es off again!!! *
> 
> SO and I went to a bar to watch the World Series and have some dranks!!  I need to do something with my hair. Not sure what yet.
> 
> @IDareT'sHair - I'm glad you got in on that AV, girl. How long is the sale? If it's all weekend, if they don't combine then cancel that joint and resubmit your order.
> 
> I have 5 jars of Avocado & Silk, 1 tube of JMRB, 2 jars of Hibiscus, and one tube of BFH Ginger Macadamia. Those are my DC'ers and I would like a couple more different ones.  I used up all my CJ, MHC, and I might have 8oz of Claudie's left.


 
Brownie518  Ain't we tho'.  On that Site, they Talmbout:  once it starts 'processing' you can't cancel.  Imma see what she do.

You are low on DC'ers.  Gurl.....You need to stock up.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

That Tahitian Vanilla Smells good, so does Tropical Paradise. Love It!

I don't care what Nobody Say:  Don't NOBODY do Scents like Jasmines.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> i know girl lol when i read that i was like what kinda smell is that


 
chebaby 

Passes Out on Da' Flo'.

Lawd I need to cancel.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518  Ain't we tho'.  On that Site, they Talmbout:  once it starts 'processing' you can't cancel.  Imma see what she do.
> 
> *You are low on DC'ers.  Gurl.....You need to stock up.*



Yes, girl! We are >>HERE<<!!!! 

I was just looking around and I have 2 Shea Moisture DC's. That Purification one and the Anti Breakage one. Is the Anti Breakage moisturizing? I can't remember the reviews on that one. 

Hmph, I have an unopened box from Jasmine's from like 2 months ago . I guess I should open it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby Brownie518

Hmp.  No wonder that funky mess comes in a 9 ounce Jar.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518 

I have those same 2 (SM's)

I was tryna' remember which ones I had? The Purification Masque and the Anti Breakage one.

Not sure. Imma use that Purification one soon tho'.


----------



## Brownie518

So my box had a 16oz Shea Rinse in Tropical Coconut, an A&S in Hello Sugar and one in Tropical Coconut, and a Hibiscus in Tropical Coconut.  

Shoot, I don't need to be buyin s**t...erplexed


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *So my box had a 16oz Shea Rinse in Tropical Coconut, an A&S in Hello Sugar and one in Tropical Coconut, and a Hibiscus in Tropical Coconut. *
> 
> Shoot, I don't need to be buyin s**t...erplexed


 
@Brownie518

Nice Box Ms. B!

I know them thangs smell good! 

Like I said: Jasmine works them scents. *snaps fangas in the air*


----------



## divachyk

IDareT'sHair and chebaby - you ladies have regular customers? 

Now that I got that hemp butter, my BF list is one item shorter. I know my Qhemet won't be purchased until Dec because of them not having a BF sale. So really, extra dark jbco and Pibbs is all that I "should" be purchasing.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@13StepsAhead

What You Doing Up?


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Morning ladies. I know I've been MIA for awhile but I'm on the Fall/Halloween committee at two of my kids schools and I had alot to do. I will catchup what I missed sometime today while I do my hair and prepare for the snow 
Take care


----------



## 13StepsAhead

IDareT'sHair said:


> @13StepsAhead
> 
> What You Doing Up?



IDareT'sHair I was up getting ready for this matinee. I'm going to see Paranormal activity 3 (well I'm here now watching the previews)


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## natura87

Got my Oyin ysterday. The shipping time has improved. I was expecting it the end of next week and my neice (the box stealer) says "You got another box. More hair stuff?". I love love love the smell of The Dew...the J and B...yup I gotta water that  stuff down a bit but thats okay, it will just last longer.


----------



## natura87

Walgreens is having a BOGO online sale for Shea Moisture products. I racked up. I just lost my mind and threw my wallet down. I bought 2 of the Raw Shea Butter Restorative Conditioners, 2 of the Curl and Style Milks, 2 of the Yucca and Boabab Hair Masques and 2 of the Yucca and Aloe Hair Milks for just over 40 bucks. There is free shipping over 25 bucks too.

Ladies if you like Shea Moisture...now is the time to HAUL.


----------



## Ltown

natura87 said:


> Walgreens is having a BOGO online sale for Shea Moisture products. I racked up. I just lost my mind and threw my wallet down. I bought 2 of the Raw Shea Butter Restorative Conditioners, 2 of the Curl and Style Milks, 2 of the Yucca and Boabab Hair Masques and 2 of the Yucca and Aloe Hair Milks for just over 40 bucks. There is free shipping over 25 bucks too.
> 
> Ladies if you like Shea Moisture...now is the time to HAUL.



It start tomorrow here, did you order online?


----------



## chebaby

hey everyone
it is so freaking cold here. and its been raining all night long. ill be in the house all. day. long. lol.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

Chello Che!  Girl, I'm scurrrd to go out ......  

I was out in my Stash for a bit earlier.

natura87 Thanks for posting that SM Sale.  I still haven't used what I have (to see if I likey or not)...so Imma pass. *tempting*


----------



## chebaby

hey T

i know, its so cold i aint going no where. i was gonna mail these boxestoday but theyll be going out on monday lol.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby 

It's nice & Sunny today but still in the 40's.  

I rubbed in some Extra Dark JBCO & Mega-Tek.  Are you doing your Hair today?  Or waiting until tomorrow?

I probably won't get any packages today.

_*side eyeing that aveyou groupon*_


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> It's nice & Sunny today but still in the 40's.
> 
> I rubbed in some Extra Dark JBCO & Mega-Tek.  Are you doing your Hair today?  Or waiting until tomorrow?
> 
> I probably won't get any packages today.
> 
> _*side eyeing that aveyou groupon*_


i normally do it on sundays but i might get bored and do it today lol. at least if i do it today my hair will have more time to set. i dont know yet. i can tell today will be a lazy day.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

Yeah, if you do it today, you can just Chill tomorrow.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Yeah, if you do it today, you can just Chill tomorrow.


i might. nine times outta ten imma get bored and do it lol.

then tomorrow i can lounge around and watch reruns like i like to do on sundays lol. or finally get to reading that book ive been putting off for the last few weeks.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

If I hadn't done mine yesterday, I'd do it today!  

Maybe I'll just write out my Regi for Monday


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> If I hadn't done mine yesterday, I'd do it today!
> 
> Maybe I'll just write out my Regi for Monday


what you plan on using on monday?


i just hope my hair responds well to the shea amla. i would hteto have to do my hair over


----------



## 13StepsAhead

BOGO on SM umm yea...I'll be back 

ETA: I can cross this off my BF list


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> what you plan on using on monday?


 
chebaby

Clarify
Claudie Fortifying Cowash
Nexxus Emergencee under dryer
Steam with (something)
Tea Rinse
Final Rinse ACV
Leave-In w/Oil


----------



## Ltown

chebaby said:


> hey everyone
> it is so freaking cold here. and its been raining all night long. ill be in the house all. day. long. lol.



chebaby, girl i been sleeping off/on all day and its only 3 

IDareT'sHair, i think i wll use some megatek too this weekend and poo and dc tmorrow.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Ltown Yeah, L...I said I might as well get it out and use it. I've been mixing it with stuff tho'.  

JBCO and different butters for an extra-boost for my Nape Area. 

Especially those "Hard" Butters to try to Soften them up a bit.

@13StepsAhead Git Outta that SM! @Ltown are you getting any Shea Moisture?

I should go look at Walgreen's Site.


----------



## 13StepsAhead

IDareT'sHair SM is on my BF list so I might as well get some for me and my mom (I got her hooked on the coconut and hibiscus milk for her and my baby sister's hair)


----------



## Ltown

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Ltown Yeah, L...I said I might as well get it out and use it. I've been mixing it with stuff tho'.
> 
> JBCO and different butters for an extra-boost for my Nape Area.
> 
> Especially those "Hard" Butters to try to Soften them up a bit.
> 
> @13StepsAhead Git Outta that SM! @Ltown are you getting any Shea Moisture?
> 
> I should go look at Walgreen's Site.






IDareT'sHair, no sm for me right now i want bogof  is jbco company having sale?  Have you tried silk dream or anyone?   It will be on my try later list or should i say try when its a sale, i don't know if the 25% is always.  


What happen to your nape?  Or are you treating it because its sensitive?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Ltown Gurl...I don't know, it's been ackin' up, so I've been Babying it along. Keeping it Moisturized.

I hope Jamaican Oils has a BF Sale. I'd like to get at least 3 bottles of Extra Dark JBCO.


----------



## 13StepsAhead

I got my SM. They confused me at first with the 2 for 14.98,but it shows up in your cart as 2 for 9.99.


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Ltown

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Ltown Gurl...I don't know, it's been ackin' up, so I've been Babying it along. Keeping it Moisturized.
> 
> I hope Jamaican Oils has a BF Sale. I'd like to get at least 3 bottles of Extra Dark JBCO.


 

IDareT'sHair, I'm infusing my commerical castor oils with nettle, horsetail, and burdock. I should be drinking these tea as they have internal benefits I got alot from vitacost. I think my next infusion will be green tea and castor oil


----------



## divachyk

Hey Ladies  It's pretty brisk in FL too! Burrr. This is the "only travel when necessary" type weather.

13StepsAhead - I'm liking my CocoLatte for this colder weather! I'm unsure about the Shea Amla just yet.

IDareT'sHair - are there any differences (hair benefits, etc) that you've experienced in the extra dark vs regular jbco?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

divachyk  "Extra Dark" Just came out (It's new).  It has more Pure Ash Content. I'll be sticking with this one.

Ltown  Those Infusions sound


----------



## SimJam

the SM has to b 2 of the same product?


----------



## chebaby

i think i might start on my hair now.


----------



## chebaby

changed my mind, too cold lmao.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

SimJam said:


> *the SM has to b 2 of the same product?*


 
@SimJam

Yeah Sim. It has to be the same Product.

I broke down and got 2 of the Purifications & 2 of the Anti Breakage Masques



chebaby said:


> *i think i might start on my hair now.*


 


chebaby said:


> *changed my mind, too cold lmao*.


 
@chebaby I didn't think you would    It is Chilly!


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @SimJam
> 
> Yeah Sim. It has to be the same Product.
> 
> I broke down and got 2 of the Purifications & 2 of the Anti Breakage Masques
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @chebaby I didn't think you would    It is Chilly!


 i really want to do it but i cant pull myself outta bed lol.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *i really want to do it but i cant pull myself outta bed lol.*


 
chebaby  I'm in mine too! ............


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby  I'm in mine too! ............


thats the best part about staying in the house all day: being able to lay in bed.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

Che, if you were spending your AveYou today, what would you get?

I'd probably get:

Argan & Olive
Repair Me
DM Butter Creme
Another Curls Coconut Sublime


----------



## SimJam

oooh I was wondering , because I cant log into my walgreens a/c, says the system is busy, try again later, thought that was why I cud only add the same product.

oh well Imma get 2 purification masks for sure

I want to try the curl enhancing smoothie and the hair milk but I dont need 2 of them since I dunno how my hair will like them (i only liked the purification mask from the last set I tried)

how long will the sale be on,didnt see on the website


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@SimJam The lenght of the Sale...I'm not sure of Sim? 

Most of the time they usually last a week.

Thanks for the 'review' on the Purification. I'm glad I bought more.


----------



## Ltown

SimJam said:


> oooh I was wondering , because I cant log into my walgreens a/c, says the system is busy, try again later, thought that was why I cud only add the same product.
> 
> oh well Imma get 2 purification masks for sure
> 
> I want to try the curl enhancing smoothie and the hair milk but I dont need 2 of them since I dunno how my hair will like them (i only liked the purification mask from the last set I tried)
> 
> how long will the sale be on,didnt see on the website


 

SimJam, my walgreen paper say Sun-Sat starting tomorrow. It maybe different in the area or online.


----------



## 13StepsAhead

divachyk said:


> Hey Ladies  It's pretty brisk in FL too! Burrr. This is the "only travel when necessary" type weather.
> 
> 13StepsAhead - I'm liking my CocoLatte for this colder weather! I'm unsure about the Shea Amla just yet.
> 
> IDareT'sHair - are there any differences (hair benefits, etc) that you've experienced in the extra dark vs regular jbco?



I'm glad you like the CoColatte divachyk 

I think I like the consistency of SheaAmla better; cocolatte is a little thicker, but I still love both.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## divachyk

chebaby said:


> changed my mind, too cold lmao.


@chebaby - I feel you but I must do mine tonight so...I'mma soldier it up.


----------



## SimJam

thanks IDareT'sHair and Ltown

Im still on the fence abt getting the others, maybe I'll just ask my sister to pick up the 2 purification masks for me because if I only get 1 item I wont reach the $25 for free shipping, though Im sure I can find other things to fill up my cart 

Miss T the purification mask rivals HV sitrinillah for me its grrrreat (and u have to say that in ur Tony the Tiger voice)


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Che, if you were spending your AveYou today, what would you get?
> 
> I'd probably get:
> 
> Argan & Olive
> Repair Me
> DM Butter Creme
> Another Curls Coconut Sublime


i honestly have no idea. maybe a bunch of rehabs lol.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

I feel You!  I was gone get a bunch of Argan's & Olives that 1 day.  

Lawd....I had like 5 Argan's & Olives in a Cart.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> I feel You!  I was gone get a bunch of Argan's & Olives that 1 day.
> 
> Lawd....I had like 5 Argan's & Olives in a Cart.


lol im really loving the rehab so i never want to run out.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@chebaby

Yeah, I did a quick CJ Inventory. I have like 2-3 of most of the Stuff:

3 Rehabs Strawberry Ice Cream
3+ Argans
3 Repair Me's
2 Honey Buttas
2 Deep Fix
3 Daily Fix Cleansers
2 Smoothing Lotions
2 (maybe 3) Strengthening Conditioners
2 Intensive Reconstructors
2 Theory's


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I emailed Afroveda AGAIN......


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Yeah, I did a quick CJ Inventory. I have like 2-3 of most of the Stuff:
> 
> 3 Rehabs Strawberry Ice Cream
> 3+ Argans
> 3 Repair Me's
> 2 Honey Buttas
> 2 Deep Fix
> 3 Daily Fix Cleansers
> 2 Smoothing Lotions
> 2 (maybe 3) Strengthening Conditioners
> 2 Intensive Reconstructors
> 2 Theory's


wow you are stocked lol.

i only have 1 liter rehab(and may get another one on BF)
1 deep fix
2 honey buttas
2 smoothing lotions
1 smoothing conditioner
1 daily fix
1 theory
1 a&o
1 strengthening
1 beauticurl leave in
dang i actually have more than i thought.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

Lawd.....You Stocked Too! 

Gee You are such a PJ!

And buyin' another Lizard-Liter.............

Speaking of Liters, I can't wait to try my Curls Coconut Sublime


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Lawd.....You Stocked Too!
> 
> Gee You are such a PJ!
> 
> And buyin' another Lizard-Liter.............
> 
> Speaking of Liters, I can't wait to try my Curls Coconut Sublime


 girl i got way more than i thought.

no you didnt call me a pj

you will love that coconut sublime


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *girl i got way more than i thought.*
> 
> *no you didnt call me a pj*
> 
> *you will love that coconut sublime*


 
chebaby

Well actually, Yeah, I did Che.  For the simple fact that You are a Real PJ Outta Control.

I'm looking forward to trying the Curls Sublime.  I may pick up another Bottle when I finally use that Groupon   _*burning a hole in my pocket*_


----------



## SmilingElephant

I need to LEAVE this thread.....

but i CAIN'T!!!


----------



## SmilingElephant

HOLE LUPP!

Ya'll be sellin stuff??!....on the reguluh??!

ETA: Oooooo nunna nunna!!! *checked the exchange forum for the first time in 3 years*

Imma get ALL ya'll!!!!

Imma tell!!!!....why ya'll aint tell me?!


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Well actually, Yeah, I did Che.  For the simple fact that You are a Real PJ Outta Control.
> 
> I'm looking forward to trying the Curls Sublime.  I may pick up another Bottle when I finally use that Groupon   _*burning a hole in my pocket*_


i must be outta control anytime my list surprises me. and thats just one brand lol.


----------



## divachyk

Hey ladies, tonight I'm doing my lazy regi:
DC on dry hair (used AOWC)
Will cowash this out in a bit (thinking CJ Argan or WEN Ginger Pumpkin)



IDareT'sHair said:


> I emailed Afroveda AGAIN......


IDareT'sHair - Nooooooo, again? Um, what's up with that!

Have you used your WEN G.P. yet?


----------



## SmilingElephant

Im NOT gonna do it! i just told myself today i need to use up what i have before i buy anything else....round here just "purchasing" stuff and don't even notice it. Lol!

But now i know where to look.


----------



## divachyk

IDareT'sHair 
Hey T, are you still eyeing your groupon? 
Tried any new polishes for your mani/pedi?

Since I'm on a polish kick, I will be loading up on some mani/pedi items also when cashing in on my groupon.

Eisani, what your favorite polish brand?


----------



## chebaby

diva, im about to do my hair now too. the house is warm now so im up to it.
imma shampoo, do duo tex for a few minutes, detangle with either smoothing lotion or rehab, depends on how tangled my hair is. then i will braid with kckt and shea amla. im tempted to used detangling ghee but ill save that for next time.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@divachyk Yeah, Again. 

No response yet.

No, I haven't used any of my WEN yet. I'm saving that for Serious Winter Weather. It will be a good Experiment.


----------



## destine2grow

Ok I'm a lil salty... lol Did I miss an Aveyou groupon or is this from the one I participated in? chebaby and IDareT'sHair how is the CJ strenghening con and intensive treatment. Oh, and the CJ repair me. I have those items on my BF list. 

I will also pick up some shea moisture. I really like the milk that's the only thing I have tried I guess I will get the purification mask you ladies are talking about

chebaby I also love CJ rehab. I love it so much that I considered only using that to dc with but knew I would want to try other dc's


----------



## IDareT'sHair

destine2grow

I haven't tried the Strengthening yet.  Or the Intensive Repair (Reconstructor).  Someone 'gifted' me one and I bought one with a Groupon. 

"Repair Me" Gets Great Reviews. 

The only 2 I can attest to, because I've bought/used them Multiple times in the Past is Rehab & Deep Fix. 

The Groupons have given me the oppotunity to add to my line-up (due to the discounts)


----------



## IDareT'sHair

destine2grow

Did you get the SaveMore one?  $75.00 worth of products for $35.00?


----------



## destine2grow

No IDareT'sHair I missed that one!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby divachyk (others)

Welp.  I got a response from Mala, informing me that their offices are closed until Monday.  They will review my account then.


----------



## destine2grow

@T I hope they combine it for you. I guess we will wait and see on Monday.


----------



## divachyk

Hmmmmm  IDareT'sHair - wouldn't it have been just as easy to review your account  before responding to the email, unless she does not have that level of access from home?!?!?!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

destine2grow

Yeah, there was a SaveMore one out a while back for AveYou = $75.00 for $35.00erplexed

And then we calculated if you use GIVEME15 you could actually get something like $90.00 worth of stuff.


----------



## destine2grow

Wow at @IDareT'sHiar that is an awesome deal. Well the next one they have. I will make sure to get that one.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

re: Afroveda, she was very nice about it.  

I've never had any problems with them.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

destine2grow

AveYou said something like: Once they get 1,000 either FB friends (or Twitter) I can't remember which one....they were going to have a Big Sale.


----------



## destine2grow

Thanks for the infor T! I can't wait for them to reach their goal!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

destine2grow  Somebody was keeping track of their # followers....I think it was curlyhersheygirl


----------



## Ltown

divachyk said:


> @IDareT'sHair
> Hey T, are you still eyeing your groupon?
> Tried any new polishes for your mani/pedi?
> 
> Since I'm on a polish kick, I will be loading up on some mani/pedi items also when cashing in on my groupon.
> 
> divachyk, I'm NF and need to slow on that too I've given alot away to a friend's niece. Dd like to get the fake nails, but I don't load much pictures that too much for me. I don't like revlon much or milani it's very thin. The rest are good, I like glitter/flakes polish the most and of course they are hard to get off. I do my nail on Sunday after hair. So Sunday is when Ltown's salon is open


----------



## Ltown

IDareT'sHair said:


> @destine2grow
> 
> AveYou said something like: Once they get 1,000 either FB friends (or Twitter) I can't remember which one....they were going to have a Big Sale.


 

IdareT'Hair, they need to have a sale then they'll get 1,000 facebook folks don't know about them and neither do most of us here. There product line for hair is small so it's going to be hard to promote. I assume between CN and LHCF they would get a 1,000.


----------



## divachyk

Hey L (Ltown) come over to the NF thread and upload some pics, lady!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ltown I know girl.  But I don't do FB or Twitter.  I agree, they just need to have a Sale.


----------



## chebaby

T, i dont know how you are gonna like dup tex the only way i see using that stuff is putting it in a water bottle and spraying it on. i didnt have a water bottle so i just dumped it on and when i rinsed it was like i didnt put anything on at all.

this shea amla has a ton of slip on wet hair i hope it dries soft and shiny.


----------



## chebaby

destine2grow said:


> Ok I'm a lil salty... lol Did I miss an Aveyou groupon or is this from the one I participated in? @chebaby and @IDareT'sHair how is the CJ strenghening con and intensive treatment. Oh, and the CJ repair me. I have those items on my BF list.
> 
> I will also pick up some shea moisture. I really like the milk that's the only thing I have tried I guess I will get the purification mask you ladies are talking about
> 
> @chebaby I also love CJ rehab. I love it so much that I considered only using that to dc with but knew I would want to try other dc's


i dont like the intensive or strengthening one the strengthening one is more moisture than anything. i dont havea use for it.

and rehab will soon be my only moisture deep conditioner


----------



## 13StepsAhead

Evening divas I'm prepooing overnight with EVCO because  being lazy.
IDareT'sHair and chebaby I see those nice CJ stashes you ladies have, I have a few things myself  

Tomorrow will be hair day, but I'm not sure what I'm using just yet.


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Ltown

divachyk said:


> Hey L (@Ltown) come over to the NF thread and upload some pics, lady!


 
divachyk, I've been over there now for 2 years just lurk now. I use to load pictures all the time but lazy now.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Was hoping one of Ya'll Junkies Was Still On!

I'm Wide Awake & Ready to Talk Hair!


----------



## divachyk

@IDareT'sHair - what are you doing up? I'm doing my last minute surfing while waiting for my hair to dry - it's almost dry, thank goodness - then I'mma call it a night, or should I say day sine it's technically Sunday?


----------



## Ltown

divachyk said:


> @IDareT'sHair - what are you doing up? I'm doing my last minute surfing while waiting for my hair to dry - it's almost dry, thank goodness - then I'mma call it a night, or should I say day sine it's technically Sunday?





IDareT'sHair said:


> Was hoping one of Ya'll Junkies Was Still On!
> 
> I'm Wide Awake & Ready to Talk Hair!




divachyk, IdareT'hair, you all sleeping now i crash at 1230 up now, i took so many catnap yesterday because of rain.  Did you try 
As i am products like the cleaning conditoner?  I think they sell that in walgreen.  

shay, how is that gleau? I been on curlmart this morning just seen the ingredients.


----------



## Shay72

Wash day started a few hours ago


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ltown  Yep.  I like ASIAN Co-Wash Conditioner and the Cleansing Pudding (which is very gentle actually).

I have the Elation Hydration (DC'er) and the Double Butter, but haven't tried it.  I was just thinking this morning, I really gotta to get in my Stash...


----------



## 13StepsAhead

hey ladies I just wash my hair with Mixed Chicks shampoo and I'm about to DC with Enso sample @IDareT'sHair sent me

ETA: ok this Cacao DCer by enso has major slip! I like it already, but I will wait to how my hair likes it once I come from under the steamer (darn you T)


----------



## 13StepsAhead

Just finished twisting my hair with DM coco hemp buttermilk and AV Shea Amla


----------



## Shay72

Ltown
I love the gleau oil. I think Brownie518 does too. Little to no scent, light, gives a little bit of shine. I mix it a lot in my ayurvedic pastes too. Didn't know they sell it at Curlmart.  She sells it on her site and amazon has it too. She must be doing well.


----------



## mkd

Hi ladies!  My roller set got wet in the shower so I have clue what to do with my hair now.  I do t uave the energy to set it again, that much i know.


----------



## Eisani

Hey divachyk my favorite brands are Zoya and China Glaze followed by Orly. I have a lot of OPI, but it's not my fave and they dupe a lot of colors like MAC. 

I'll be doing both dd's and my hair and nails today .


----------



## divachyk

Ltown - I was so restless, even after my hair dried. I swear I didn't drift to sleep until like 4 am but I still made it to church!  Glad I did; today was a great message and service.


----------



## destine2grow

Afternoon ladies!!! I am sitting here surfing the net and listening to the football game. I co wash my hair this morning with CJ Daily Fix and used HV Pro as my rinse out con. I dc with Enso Cacao DC. Moisturize with Bee Mine Deja hair milk and sealed with Enso oil.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

13StepsAhead  I Know Girl. 

It's unfortunate because for the most part, those are some really good products.

Shoot!  Even Ltown liked them. *and that was major*

I just hate the way things went down. 

I keep looking for them to show up at Esty or someplace.  They have to still have 'inventory' you would think.erplexed


----------



## Seamonster

Whew that honey hemp as a Dc 

I got my Marie Dean, I ordered the four sample pack for $23 including shipping. Was hoping to get a sample of seaweed rice Dc because I hear Idaret'shair enjoying it all the time.

I was shocked by the abundance in my package. She added three extra samples for me to try, yum. How did she know that I am a DC  I got whipped raspberry chocolate hair butter (smells decadent), cocoa hair and body pudding (smells like sweet milk chocolate), papaya mango conditioner (smells like fresh mango pineapple), red clover honey leave in (smells like oatmeal and cherry cough syrup), yogurt smoothie (smells like hot oatmeal with maple syrup), calendula hair balm ( smells like a fresh garden scent), and shea cocoa moisturizing hair lotion ( smells like vanilla cookies). When I travel these will be the hair products I take. Very happy with my purchase


----------



## chebaby

hey ladies
i did my hair last night but part of me wants to do it over. i didnt really condition my hair like i should have and i feel guilty lol. my braids do feel soft, esp. my ends so i guess not conditioning didnt too too much wrong to my hair.

i probably wont do it over though. since my hair has extra time to set i hope it lasts all week. and since i didnt really condition this time i think i will def. steam next week.

so far i am really loving this shea amla. it has major slip(maybe it was because i used it with kckt) and my hair does feel soft. and i still LOVE the smell.


----------



## 13StepsAhead

chebaby Shea Amla is really nice it's so thick and creamy and it does provide some slip. 


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Seamonster I just watched your "War on Breakage YT Video".... 

I was looking for "The Bald Man's Itch" but didn't see that one? Hope your 'situation' improves. We are kinda >>Here<< with Hair Issues, so we have to keep being consistent. 

Glad you are happy with your MD Haul. She's nice as can be and she is very generous with Samples. Mine should ship tomorrow. 

(She said she didn't want them sitting in a Fed-Ex truck over the weekend).

@13StepsAhead Keep me posted on the Cacao and how that ends up working for you.

@chebaby Did you use the Duo-Tex Correctly? Did you massage and leave-in 10 minutes or what? Did you follow directions and what was your final impression of the product.

You should use it a couple more times.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Seamonster I just watched your "War on Breakage YT Video"....
> 
> I was looking for "The Bald Man's Itch" but didn't see that one? Hope your 'situation' improves. We are kinda >>Here<< with Hair Issues, so we have to keep being consistent.
> 
> Glad you are happy with your MD Haul. She's nice as can be and she is very generous with Samples. Mine should ship tomorrow.
> 
> (She said she didn't want them sitting in a Fed-Ex truck over the weekend).
> 
> @13StepsAhead Keep me posted on the Cacao and how that ends up working for you.
> 
> @chebaby Did you use the Duo-Tex Correctly? Did you massage and leave-in 10 minutes or what? Did you follow directions and what was your final impression of the product.
> 
> You should use it a couple more times.


i think i need to buy a spray bottle and spray it all over because otherwise i dont know how to put it on its hard putting liquid on already wet hair with wet hands. so no, i didnt like it and it didnt lather but that could be because i didnt spray it on.
next sunday ill have a spray bottle and ill use it again


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@chebaby Did your Hair feel any 'Skronger'?erplexed Maybe not huh? 

Since it ran all over the place.....

Sure, you're going to need a Spray Bottle.

Yeah, next massage it in, put on a Plastic Cap. *If/when I get it, that's what I'll do.* I think it said for like 10 minutes.

Thanks for testing it out. I can't wait for you to try it again.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby Did your Hair feel any 'Skronger'?erplexed Maybe not huh?
> 
> Since it ran all over the place.....
> 
> Sure, you're going to need a Spray Bottle.
> 
> Yeah, next massage it in, put on a Plastic Cap. *If/when I get it, that's what I'll do.* I think it said for like 10 minutes.
> 
> Thanks for testing it out. I can't wait for you to try it again.[/QUOTE
> 
> i dont know if it felt stronger but what i will say is after i took the plastic cap off my hair felt like  it was drying. maybe thats a good sign. i know when i look for good protein treatments i want it too make my hair dry faster.
> once i get the spray bottle i can make a better judgement with it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

And Hey Che...

You definitely got enough to really test it out with!    

Lawd that's a BIG Bottle!


----------



## BrownBetty

IDareT'sHair - Redken discontinued the Extreme Deep fuel hair treatment - Scroll down, girl it is gone.
I went to ulta and they have a spray treatment.  I bought it.

Ulta Haul:
Ojon reverse damage serum
Redken Extreme treatment
Neutrogena triple moisture poo
Neutrogena triple moisture mask

Used my 20% off coupon


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@BrownBetty WOW! That's terrible. You mean the Box of 5 Vials? 

I just used 1 of those last week or so. I think I have 2 Vials and maybe 1 box of 5 in my Stash. I need to go look.

I know @Brownie518 will be upset too. She really likes it alot. I still have a Tube of Extreme Rescue Force.

I'll scrounge around on ebay for some.

Thanks BrownB for the Heads Up!


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> And Hey Che...
> 
> You definitely got enough to really test it out with!
> 
> Lawd that's a BIG Bottle!


that is a BIG bottle maybe it can replace my AO GPB since i ran out and then i can decide which is better. duo tex is certainly cheaper.


----------



## BrownBetty

IDareT'sHair said:


> @BrownBetty WOW! That's terrible. You mean the Box of 5 Vials?
> 
> I just used 1 of those last week or so. I think I have 2 Vials and maybe 1 box of 5 in my Stash. I need to go look.
> 
> I know @Brownie518 will be upset too. She really likes it alot. I still have a Tube of Extreme Rescue Force.
> 
> I'll scrounge around on ebay for some.
> 
> Thanks BrownB for the Heads Up!



IDareT'sHair  - yes the 5 vials.  Weeping quietly!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby  I'm getting excited about doing my hair tomorrow (for some reason). 

Hopefully, I'll hear back from AV.  

My BF list is small to almost non-existent.  I won't be buying much. erplexed 

I just came back from being out in my Stash and I need to concentrate heavily on that.  Hotmess.

I gone try to stay focused on getting that under control for a minute.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

BrownBetty said:


> @IDareT'sHair - yes the 5 vials. Weeping quietly!


 
BrownBetty  I Lurve those!  

SMH. 

You forced me to look out in my Stash and I do have 1 more unopened box and 2 Vials. 

I love that Treatment.

I should see how much they are going for on ebay.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby  I'm getting excited about doing my hair tomorrow (for some reason).
> 
> Hopefully, I'll hear back from AV.
> 
> My BF list is small to almost non-existent.  I won't be buying much. erplexed
> 
> I just came back from being out in my Stash and I need to concentrate heavily on that.  Hotmess.
> 
> I gone try to stay focused on getting that under control for a minute.


i get excited before doing my hair too unless its cold like yesterday.

i hope you hear bad from AV with goodnews.

for BF i still dont know what i really want to get.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

I pulled out my Stuff.


----------



## Ltown

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby I'm getting excited about doing my hair tomorrow (for some reason).
> 
> Hopefully, I'll hear back from AV.
> 
> My BF list is small to almost non-existent. I won't be buying much. erplexed
> 
> I just came back from being out in my Stash and I need to concentrate heavily on that. Hotmess.
> 
> I gone try to stay focused on getting that under control for a minute.


 
IDareT'sHair, no won't you like a good sale you can have a BF sale from your stash I know there is something I want


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ltown  Yeah....My Stash is super-huge right now.


----------



## 13StepsAhead

IDareT'sHair I will let you know after 1 more wash how I like that Enso DCer. It felt great going on and rinsing out, but my hair seemed to be a bit more tangled after it dried. But that could be because I used a towel instead of my usual Tshirt.


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## IDareT'sHair

13StepsAhead  Naw...Can't have tangles. 

Switch back to the T-Shirt and lemme know.

It's very nice.


----------



## 13StepsAhead

IDareT'sHair I will because it seems very nice and a little goes a long way. I can probably get another 2 (maybe 3 if I push it) uses out of that jar you sent me.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

13StepsAhead

Push it Girl!  Push it!oke:oke:

Imma really lean hard on my Stash and not try to buy anything else until BF and then only if the Discounts are nice.

I got to get it under control.


----------



## 13StepsAhead

IDareT'sHair said:


> @13StepsAhead
> 
> Push it Girl! Push it!oke:oke:
> 
> *Imma really lean hard on my Stash and not try to buy anything else until BF and then only if the Discounts are nice*.
> 
> I got to get it under control.


 
Me too IDareT'sHair after these recent purchases I realized I don't really need anything else and I will only get a full lace wig(and this is a maybe) and my Oyin stuff. Everything else I might not get.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

13StepsAhead

Yeah, I need to focus on my Stash on the Serious Tip. .....

After these orders come in, Imma slow it all the way down.  

I have more than enough to get me through Fall/Winter & Spring/Summa'.

I really need to explore the items in my Stash and work on my Nape.


----------



## Eisani

Hey ladies! I only ended up doing dd's hair and our nails. My hair is needing something extra and I didn't have the energy lol. DD's hair only took and hour start to finish! I think I love her haircut more than she does . 

My scalp has been itchy and my crown EXTRA dry . Never had this issue before,  hoping nothing crazy is going on internally,  but I'm feeling inclined to have my thyroid checked. Maybe it's stress, my family has truly been taking me there lately.

PM's to come tonight ladies!
Sent from my myTouch_4G_Slide using myTouch_4G_Slide


----------



## Eisani

What's this Sweet Manna BASK just released today?? Lawd...

Sent from my myTouch_4G_Slide using myTouch_4G_Slide


----------



## divachyk

chebaby said:


> hey ladies
> so far i am really loving this shea amla. it has major slip(maybe it was because i used it with kckt) and my hair does feel soft. and i still LOVE the smell.


Are you using it as a moisturizer chebaby? The smell is so-so for me. I love the CocoLatte smell better. 



13StepsAhead said:


> @chebaby *Shea Amla* is really nice it's so thick and creamy and it does provide some slip.
> 13StepsAhead - how do you use yours?


 


IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby I'm getting excited about doing my hair tomorrow (for some reason).


Doing anything special to it IDareT'sHair.



13StepsAhead said:


> Me too @IDareT'sHair after these recent purchases I realized I don't really need anything else and I will only get a full lace wig(and this is a maybe) and my Oyin stuff. Everything else I might not get.


13StepsAhead - are you pretty good at calling out wigs? Is that a wig that Sasha from Meet the Brown's wears? I like her styles.



IDareT'sHair said:


> @13StepsAhead
> 
> Push it Girl! Push it!oke:oke:
> 
> Imma really lean hard on my Stash and not try to buy anything else until BF and then only if the Discounts are nice.
> 
> I got to get it under control.


IDareT'sHair and 13StepsAhead - my list is getting short thanks to all of these sales! I love it because I can space out my purchases and get the items on discount.


----------



## divachyk

Anyone ever try avocado butter?


----------



## natura87

OK...umm, I need to stay away from Walgreens website.  I really do. 

I will either twist or braid my hair up tonight. Not sure what I will use though.


----------



## robot.

Used up my eco styler olive oil gel (I have about a container's worth left of the clear and argan oil kind) and a gel from etsy.

I plan to keep this install for maybe four more weeks and the gel I got from etsy defined the curls just the way I wanted, but I'm not buying another bottle so I hope the eco styler does what I want it to do.


----------



## beautyaddict1913

robot. what company did you get the gel from? I love gel. Im scared to buy stuff til Black Friday lol. Im off the week after, gotta be home to get all my packages (kidding lol, cuz they aint comin that quick  )

Hello ladies! Just at work sneaking on here! This was wash weekend for me. On Saturday night I did an overnight HOT with grapeseed oil. I detangled the next morning with Moist 24/7 and washed with CJ Daily Fix. I oil rinsed with Hairveda Cocasta oil. I co-washed with Darcy's Pumpkin Seed (my new boo) and massaged my scalp with my JBCO mix and DC'd with Darcy's DC. I did too much lol...then on top of all that I twisted with Qhemet OHHB and BRBC. My hair was not dry this morning so I had to wear a zing  I may do a flat twist out tonight with Darcy's curl gel.


----------



## robot.

It was njoicreations. Now why I couldn't remember, I can't tell you.


----------



## chebaby

divachyk, i used the shea amla as a moisturizer over kckt on a braid out.
and my hair is soft(not as soft as with the dew but still still), shiny, and the texture is tighter than with the dew which i like because it should last longer.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Hey Ya'll PJ's  Waz Up?  Ya'll tired of Buyin' yet?  It's Black Friday errday up in this piece.

robot.  Don't forget about me Sis.

I got my $5.00 refund from AV.  A whole 5 bucks.  Guess I can go to Subway for a Five-Dolla' Footlong.

My Marie Dean also Shipped.

Under the Dryer with Nexxus Emergencee.  Will Steam 1/2 time with MD Olive, Wheat & Berry & 1/2 time with Origins Rich Rewards.

Probably won't use anything up.  

I'm close to using up a ASIAN Cleansing Pudding and I have 1 back up.  I Agree mkd it's a really good 'Poo.


----------



## myhair84

divachyk said:


> Anyone ever try avocado butter?



I have and I love it! I only use it in the fall/winter though because I have fine hair. I use it to twist or seal. My hair loves avocado stuff. Hth.

Sent from my fun My Touch 4g!


----------



## chebaby

divachyk said:


> Anyone ever try avocado butter?


 i got a 3 or 5 pound tub at home that i never use. its greasy and i prefer shea butter. i can send you a sample if you like?


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> Hey Ya'll PJ's Waz Up? Ya'll tired of Buyin' yet? It's Black Friday errday up in this piece.
> 
> @robot. Don't forget about me Sis.
> 
> I got my $5.00 refund from AV. A whole 5 bucks. Guess I can go to Subway for a Five-Dolla' Footlong.
> 
> My Marie Dean also Shipped.
> 
> Under the Dryer with Nexxus Emergencee. Will Steam 1/2 time with MD Olive, Wheat & Berry & 1/2 time with Origins Rich Rewards.
> 
> Probably won't use anything up.
> 
> I'm close to using up a ASIAN Cleansing Pudding and I have 1 back up. I Agree @mkd it's a really good 'Poo.


 five dolla foot loooonnnnnnnggggggg i love that commercial

speaking of it being BF errday. i purchased some HV last night. i know, i know. i got the cocasta oil and a vatika frosting. since you got your stuff fast i hope i get mine fast. but i wont hold my breath.

im glad AV refunded you your foot long


----------



## divachyk

chebaby - yes, I'd love a sample. I'll PM you.


----------



## 13StepsAhead

evening ladies


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@divachyk Yeah, I really liked the Avocado Butta'. I got some from Texas Natural Supply one year we were on a Butta' Kick (remember that Che?)

Anyway, it was very, very nice. Only Problem with TNS, their Shipping is/was Ridiculous. 

Like $12.00 Bucks. The Butter was inexpensive, but they To' You Up on Shipping.

They had All Kinds of Natural Butters. I especially liked the Avocado One & the Olive One. 

Hey Che @chebaby remember the Coffee One? Lawd it was Skrong.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *five dolla foot loooonnnnnnnggggggg* i love that commercial
> 
> speaking of it being BF errday. i purchased some HV last night. i know, i know. i got the cocasta oil and a vatika frosting. since you got your stuff fast i hope i get mine fast. but i wont hold my breath.
> 
> *im glad AV refunded you your foot long*


 
chebaby

Hmp.  I did all that emailin' for a 5-Dolla Footlong......erplexed

Yeah...BJ gone take good care of you.......... *gets che's paypal*


----------



## divachyk

robot. said:


> Used up my eco styler olive oil gel (I have about a container's worth left of the clear and argan oil kind) and a gel from etsy.
> 
> I plan to keep this install for maybe four more weeks and the gel I got from etsy defined the curls just the way I wanted, but I'm not buying another bottle so I hope the eco styler does what I want it to do.



robot. are you in the market for another eco styler olive oil? I have one that's collecting dust.


----------



## divachyk

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Hmp.  I did all that emailin' for a 5-Dolla Footlong......erplexed
> 
> Yeah...BJ gone take good care of you.......... *gets che's paypal*


IDareT'sHair - you seriously making me hungry with this FL talk.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I'm under the Steamer with Marie Dean's Olive, Wheat & Berry DC'er.  I was going to follow-up with Origin's Rich Rewards, but I might not need it.

This is excellent. 

Oh Yeah, and I love Camille Rose's Janzyn's Moisture Max Conditioner.  I will definitely repurchase this.  I have 1 back-up.

Hopefully mynaturalhairstore will have a BF Sale.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @divachyk Yeah, I really liked the Avocado Butta'. I got some from Texas Natural Supply one year we were on a Butta' Kick (remember that Che?)
> 
> Anyway, it was very, very nice. Only Problem with TNS, their Shipping is/was Ridiculous.
> 
> Like $12.00 Bucks. The Butter was inexpensive, but they To' You Up on Shipping.
> 
> They had All Kinds of Natural Butters. I especially liked the Avocado One & the Olive One.
> 
> Hey Che @chebaby remember the Coffee One? Lawd it was Skrong.


 you know i 'memba the butter kick.  we had all kinda butters. even pistacio(sp?) butter one of my faves was hemp seed butter

i still think texas naturals has the best shea butter but like you said that shipping was stupid crazy high

the coffee one made me feel like i had anita grant for cheap i was ballin


----------



## divachyk

IDareT'sHair - do you still use Mane & Tail to protein cowash? I was reading through some old posts and see where you use to use it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *you know i 'memba the butter kick.  we had all kinda butters. even pistacio(sp?) butter one of my faves was hemp seed butter*
> 
> *i still think texas naturals has the best shea butter but like you said that shipping was stupid crazy high*
> 
> *the coffee one made me feel like i had anita grant for cheap i was ballin*


 
@chebaby We were tearin' them Butta's Up. Even La Colocha. 

We did have Pistachio Butta'.... I forgot about that.

Yeah, Hemp Butta' was nice too. I can't remember all the ones I (we) had, but we was Butta'd Down that Winter. 

All Winter Long, we was Smooth as Butta'


----------



## Shay72

I finished a Claudie's Normalizing Conditioner. I have 1-2 back ups. Finished DB's Lemongrass Transitioning Cream. I hope to get more on BF. I am totally out of DB products now.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby We were tearin' them Butta's Up. Even La Colocha.
> 
> We did have Pistachio Butta'.... I forgot about that.
> 
> Yeah, Hemp Butta' was nice too. I can't remember all the ones I (we) had, but we was Butta'd Down that Winter.
> 
> All Winter Long, we was Smooth as Butta'


 we had jojoba butter too if it was a butter we had it


----------



## divachyk

Dang IDareT'sHair and chebaby - you really did have every butter in the book.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

divachyk said:


> @IDareT'sHair - *do you still use Mane & Tail to protein cowash? I was reading through some old posts and see where you use to use it.*


 
divachyk  I would if I had some.  I haven't been anywhere to pick up any so I just use HV MoistPRO and Claudie Fortifying etc......

But I did like using it.  Just ran out and never replaced.  

It was also good for Detangling.  I think it's on the bottle (Conditioner & Detangler).

On those ran occasions when I'm in Sally, I'm getting Plastic Caps or Bottles and hardly ever look at Products.

I shoulda' checked that out when I was in that ASAIN BSS looking at that Duo-Tex. 

Girl, I didn't even think about it.


----------



## divachyk

@IDareT'sHair I have the Original Mane 'n Tail "deep moisturizing shampoo" and "deep moisturizing conditioner" that you are more the welcome to have.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Hmp. I did all that emailin' for a 5-Dolla Footlong......erplexed
> 
> Yeah...BJ gone take good care of you.......... **gets che's paypal**


 *throws food stamps, bank card, and a IOU at bj*


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *we had jojoba butter too if it was a butter we had it*


 
@chebaby

Yup Girl we weren't playin' That Winter We Was Butta'd Up Coming & Goin'.



divachyk said:


> Dang @IDareT'sHair and @chebaby - *you really did have every butter in the book.*


 
@divachyk Yeah, we really did. Because the Butters were 'inexpensive' so you felt like you should load up to make up for that Crazy High Shippin'.

We had a bunch of Butta'


----------



## chebaby

divachyk said:


> Dang @IDareT'sHair and @chebaby - you really did have every butter in the book.


 yep and they were yummy too. i was using them as moisturizers but LaColocha was actually deep conditioning with them.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

divachyk said:


> @IDareT'sHair I have the Original Mane 'n Tail "deep moisturizing shampoo" and "deep moisturizing conditioner" that you are more the welcome to have.


 
divachyk  Thanks for the Offer, but Imma work on stuff I have here.

And just a minute ago, I just *blinked* at those 2 40 ounce bottles of OHH sitting in the Fridge.

Yesterday, I was having a PJ phobia _moment_ and decided to get down with my stash.  I gotta stop buyin' & start usin'.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @divachyk Thanks for the Offer, but Imma work on stuff I have here.
> 
> And just a minute ago, I just *blinked* at those 2 40 ounce bottles of OHH sitting in the Fridge.
> 
> Yesterday, I was having a *PJ phobia moment* and decided to get down with my stash. I gotta stop buyin' & start usin'.


 OKAY!!! i know exactly what that feels like sometimes
like your stash gonna swallow you whole lol.


----------



## divachyk

K @IDareT'sHair 

Anyone wanting some mane and tail, holla at me. I'll send it your way. ETA: If no reply in a few days, I'll gift it to a coworker.


----------



## chebaby

my mud was just shipped
good now i will use that on sunday. im gonna leave it on for 30 minutes and then do a duo tex treatment and then condition and detangle with curl rehab
then im gonna braid for a braid out with shea amla again.


----------



## 13StepsAhead

I just found a 1/2 full jar of vatika frosting in my stash  I love the smell of this stuff


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *OKAY!!! i know exactly what that feels like sometimes*
> *like your stash gonna swallow you whole lol.*


 
chebaby  Yeah, You get scared.  I was out there looking for that Redken Deep Fuel (after me & BrownBetty) was talmbout it and found one of those AveYou Bags with 2 _Repair Me's_ in it. SMH.



divachyk said:


> K @IDareT'sHair
> 
> Anyone wanting some mane and tail, holla at me. I'll send it your way.


 
divachyk  I think I remember Ltown using it before?  Not sure.erplexed  

But  I know someone in this thread had used it at one time.  Maybe somebody that's not even here any more.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

13StepsAhead said:


> *I just found a 1/2 full jar of vatika frosting in my stash  I love the smell of this stuff*


 
@13StepsAhead Gurl....So Do I   I pulled one out of the Fridge because I just ordered one. 

And I had 2 I got on a "Swap".  It's The Season for VF!


----------



## divachyk

Alright ladies, I'm about to moisturize & seal. Not sure what I'll use just yet. Then do some yoga. Have dinner all the while hoping no kids ring the doorbell (they are trick or treating tonight). That's mean, I know. Then, I'll be back to chat more.


----------



## 13StepsAhead

IDareT'sHair it definitely is the season I may order some more of this stuff.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> yep and they were yummy too. i was using them as moisturizers *but LaColocha was actually deep conditioning with them.*


 
@chebaby This sounds really interesting. I know several people Steam with VF on Dry Hair and Cowash afterwards. 

So, I guess DC'ing w/Butta' be


----------



## 13StepsAhead

divachyk have fun... I just m&s w/ oyin juices & berries and vatika frosting


----------



## chebaby

i imagine deep conditioning with a butter would be hard to rinse outerplexed
so i never tried it. and ive never steamed with an oil either but i would.

i got the cocasta and vatika just so my hair would smell good


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@13StepsAhead In that 2nd order I placed from her I got 1 Almond Glaze, 2 GTB's and 1 Frosting.

Do you like the Almond Glaze & Green Tea Butter? Or have you tried them?

Shay was right. Hairitage Hydrations Happy Hempy Hair (Hemp Butter) looks identical to HV's GTB. And Hairitage's "Sprout" is Identical to Christine Gant's "Mixed Greens". 

Their Green Tea Butter smells good too. But not as good as HV's.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *i imagine deep conditioning with a butter would be hard to rinse outerplexed*
> *so i never tried it. and ive never steamed with an oil either but i would.*
> 
> *i got the cocasta and vatika just so my hair would smell good*


 
chebaby  Me either Che.  I should try it sometime tho'.

Yeah, they smell great!


----------



## 13StepsAhead

IDareT'sHair I never tried the Green tea butter, but I really like almond glaze (i have 1 more jar left)


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby Me either Che. I should try it sometime tho'.
> 
> Yeah, they smell great!


 and i remember liking the cocasta on my ends i cant wait until the get here.


----------



## Ltown

Hi ladies!  I'm tired.  divachyk, i used manetail detangler and conditioners earlier this year but with my setback, less washing and manipulations.  I can't put a dent in my stash doing hair twice a week. IDareT'sHair, do you cowsh more the once a week, if you re doing hair everyday i feel you on reducing the stash.

I love avocado butter too, if there no good sale on butter for bf, i don't need anything.


----------



## chebaby

Ltown would you like me to send you some avocado butter?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Ltown No. Just twice a week. And that's probably too much Manipulation.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

13StepsAhead said:


> @IDareT'sHair *I never tried the Green tea butter*, but I really like almond glaze (i have 1 more jar left)


 
13StepsAhead  It smells wonderful.  I tried to get some from that Wholesale place when they came out with "BASE-GATE" and tried to match up everything some of the on-line vendors was using with the 'supposed' base.

Well Honey.......Lemme Tell You....Whatever that stuff I had didn't compare to HV's GTB.  

BJ put her foot in hers.

Of course, I didn't try to doctor it up either.  I guess I'm not a Base person.

Hers was soft, creamy & smelling like a Million Dollas'.  Mine was just Green.

Yeah, AG is


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Imma use Nature's Blessing the rest of the week. Relaxing on Friday.

ETA:  I might wait until BF to relax.


----------



## Ltown

chebaby said:


> Ltown would you like me to send you some avocado butter?



chebaby, i just got some last month i appreciated it but i'm good.  That stuff is awesome, keep me posted on a sale for it.



IDareT'sHair said:


> @Ltown No. Just twice a week. And that's probably too much Manipulation.



IDareT'sHair, its hit/miss on the manipulations some do and get inches of hair, some don't get inches.  Last year i did alot of sulfur and megatek and got to apl before my reaction.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Ltown Imma stay on this Sulfur & MT and nurse my Nape along. 

And just rock steady with the twice a week plan. (For Now).

I will postpone my Relaxer for a few weeks tho'. 

I remember you got some good results last year with that Combo.


----------



## chebaby

i see the AV sale is still on. i guess until tonight. good thing there is nothing else i want other wise id be placing another order. ive been in a buying mood lately.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *i see the AV sale is still on. i guess until tonight. good thing there is nothing else i want other wise id be placing another order. ive been in a buying mood lately.*


 
chebaby  Like I told You....Errrday is BF Up in this Spot

Hmp.  I was thinking the same thing about Marie Dean....


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby Like I told You....Errrday is BF Up in this Spot
> 
> Hmp. I was thinking the same thing about Marie Dean....


 err single day is BF. you aint lying.
girl i should stock up on AV but then id have to worry about how long it would keep. i should get more ashlii amala since its like half off. but this is the 3rd 40-50% off sale in the past 2 months so im sure there will be more.


----------



## Seamonster

used up my Darcy's cleansing cream, and I miss it already. Darcy's is more conditioning than cleansing.

Used up dollar store Neutragena T-gel dupe. Going to use HE Hello hydration now.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> err single day is BF. you aint lying.
> girl i should stock up on AV but then id have to worry about how long it would keep. *i should get more ashlii amala since its like half off. but this is the 3rd 40-50% off sale in the past 2 months so im sure there will be more.*


 
@chebaby I got a pm from Another Fellow PJ and she got like 5-6 Ashlii's. 

And about the same # of Ms. Bhree's.

Girlfriend don't play.

ETA:  I think I already have 2 Jars and I ordered 2 so I'm good.  I need to look for that other Jar.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Seamonster  I can't wait to use DB Cleansing.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby I got a pm from Another Fellow PJ and she got like 5-6 Ashlii's.
> 
> And about the same # of Ms. Bhree's.
> 
> Girlfriend don't play.
> 
> ETA: I think I already have 2 Jars and I ordered 2 so I'm good. I need to look for that other Jar.


 yea im tempted to get 1 more ashlii and 1 more shea amla and keep it in the freezer. maybe. i also want to try her clays but since im getting the mud wash i dont really need it.
or maybe i should get a BARE butter. do you have that one T? or 13?


----------



## 13StepsAhead

Che I never tried the BARE butter


----------



## divachyk

Ltown - I'm not putting a dent in my stash either. I only do my hair once a week (full regi) and I have a modified regi that I do when I'm cowashing, which is hinged upon how much I work out and/or if I'm stretching.


----------



## mkd

We went out trick or treating, the kids were so excited.  I miss being a kid sometimes.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

mkd Awwww How Cute mk!  Sounds like you had Fun.

chebaby Nah...Cause I don't want to pay for additional Shipping and like you said:  She keeps having these Sales, so I'll wait.

And I don't wanna Sang:

five. fivedolla' fivedolla' footloooonnnnngggggggg


----------



## IDareT'sHair

13StepsAhead said:


> Che I never tried the BARE butter


 
@13StepsAhead I was tempted to get the BARE Detangler.



divachyk said:


> @Ltown - *I'm not putting a dent in my stash either. *I only do my hair once a week (full regi) and I have a modified regi that I do when I'm cowashing, which is hinged upon how much I work out and/or if I'm stretching.


 
@divachyk And this is why I'm slowin' it waayyyyyy down.


----------



## chebaby

13StepsAhead said:


> Che I never tried the BARE butter


 oh ok. are you interested in it?


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @mkd Awwww How Cute mk! Sounds like you had Fun.
> 
> @chebaby Nah...Cause I don't want to pay for additional Shipping and like you said: She keeps having these Sales, so I'll wait.
> 
> And I don't wanna Sang:
> 
> five. fivedolla' fivedolla' footloooonnnnngggggggg


 fa fa fa foot looooooooonnnnnngggggg


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> fa fa fa foot looooooooonnnnnngggggg


 
chebaby  I ain't foolin' with Mala again. 

She was nice enough this time.  Imma leave it alone & catch it the next time.  

And maybe I'll also get BARE.

5 dolla' foot loooonnnnnnnnnnnggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggg


----------



## divachyk

Okay chebaby and IDareT'sHair - I see someone posted in the oils thread where they used argan butter? Wow! The butters are never ending. This one sounds nice.


----------



## chebaby

divachyk said:


> Okay @chebaby and @IDareT'sHair - I see someone posted in the oils thread where they used argan butter? Wow! The butters are never ending. This one sounds nice.


 yea if its an oil its a butter lol. its usually oil mixed with shea butter or oil mixed with hydrogenated vegitable oil. ive even seen blue berry butter never used it though.


----------



## divachyk

Tonight I used KCKT and sealed with amla oil. My hair feels very nice. That's the first time I've used that combo, and the first time using amla oil, period.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby I ain't foolin' with Mala again.
> 
> She was nice enough this time. Imma leave it alone & catch it the next time.
> 
> And maybe I'll also get BARE.
> 
> 5 dolla' foot loooonnnnnnnnnnnggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggg


 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WHIo4VruGZY


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WHIo4VruGZY


 
@chebaby No You Didn't!    

You Wrong......

*hmp refunded me that little 5 dollas*


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby No You Didn't!
> 
> You Wrong......
> 
> *hmp refunded me that little 5 dollas*


 that is my jam i used to love the little quizzno rats. now i love this subway song


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> that is my jam i used to love the little quizzno rats. now i love this subway song


 
chebaby Hmp.  I thought I was gettin' a refund.  All I got was a Turkey Club on Asiago Cheese Bread.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby Hmp. I thought I was gettin' a refund. All I got was a Turkey Club on Asiago Cheese Bread.


 girl thats luch


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *girl thats luch*


 
chebaby 

Hmp.  It Ain't No Combo


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Hmp. It Ain't No Combo


 but its a foot looooonnnnnnngggggg

im back on the AV site. somebody help me


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> but its a foot looooonnnnnnngggggg
> 
> *im back on the AV site. somebody help me*


 
chebaby Gone & Do Yo' Thang Up in their Che!

Let the Spurrrrrt Move All Up & Through them Fangas!  

Hit PayNah We practicin' for the BF PJ Olympics 

Go Fo' the Gold Che!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby 

While I was talkin' to Mala, I shoulda' ask her if that Fruit Cocktail Stank!

Or canceled it & got another Ashlii.


----------



## JJamiah

IDareT'sHair said:


> @13StepsAhead I was tempted to get the BARE Detangler.
> 
> 
> 
> @*divachyk** And this is why I'm slowin' it waayyyyyy down.[/*QUOTE]
> 
> 
> :woohoo:


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> While I was talkin' to Mala, I shoulda' ask her if that Fruit Cocktail Stank!
> 
> Or canceled it & got another Ashlii.


 yea you should have asked her what it smelled like.  i mean, from the name i would hope it smelled like fruit.


----------



## Eisani

For those that PM'd me, check your inbox. 

Still didn't do my hair tonight. I'm just drained. I realllly need to do something with this stuff though.


----------



## divachyk

chebaby - step away from the AV site 



IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby Hmp.  I thought I was gettin' a refund.  All I got was a Turkey Club on Asiago Cheese Bread.


IDareT'sHair - My jam is a cold cut on white bread.


----------



## robot.

IDareT'sHair said:


> robot.  Don't forget about me Sis.


I haven't. I wish I could tell you why it's not out to you yet but it's a surprise. 


divachyk said:


> Anyone ever try avocado butter?


I have, I love it. Super moisturizing on my hair! It's a staple for me. I always seem to go back to it when I'm tired of trying out other moisturizers. I haven't used it in a while since I've been PSing all year, though.


divachyk said:


> robot. are you in the market for another eco styler olive oil? I have one that's collecting dust.


No, thanks.  The olive oil one was nice but the argan oil is definitely my favorite.


----------



## divachyk

I have one more wish list item - emu oil.


----------



## beautyaddict1913

lol...Im just on here lurking and laughing at yalls posts lol...I sure miss being able to log in everyday....I didnt get off work until 8PM tonight and my job is supposed to be 8am to 5pm....smh...Im excited about Black Friday! November is finally here! Now they were really shady on the BF sales last year, but if layaway is back nationwide then SURELY we can get some good sales on our "essential" hair products lol


----------



## Seamonster

IDareT'sHair you will love it, it is a cleansing conditioner, and a leave in. Lovely.


----------



## Ltown

chebaby said:


> yea if its an oil its a butter lol. its usually oil mixed with shea butter or oil mixed with hydrogenated vegitable oil. ive even seen blue berry butter never used it though.



chebaby, and IDareT'sHair, i love butter and oils too, whats this barebutter?


----------



## 13StepsAhead

chebaby said:


> oh ok. are you interested in it?



Not really, never really looked at it


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Hey ladies. I'm all done with the kids school stuff so now I'm back. The snow storm hit us really bad here surrounding towns are still without power and they postponed trick or treating to this weekend. Fortunately my town was affected so we went out as usual last night.
I bought some more SM stuff and I keep going back and forth to AV ,not sure if I want anything from there but the prices are irresistible.


----------



## natura87

Hello ladies. I'm finishing up my small twists, i hope to kep them in for a week. I am using Donna Marie's Superbuttercreme. I like it.


----------



## natura87

divachyk said:


> Ltown - I'm not putting a dent in my stash either. I only do my hair once a week (full regi) and I have a modified regi that I do when I'm cowashing, which is hinged upon how much I work out and/or if I'm stretching.



I'm not putting a dent in anything becuase I keep buying more. Ive barely put a dent in my Aveyou purchase cuz I keep buying more stuff. I just got Oyin on Friday and I am expecting 2 more packages by early next week. The sad thing is I havent even touched my Groupons, I'm gonna save those for BF becuase I am assuming there will be a big sale sometime around then just becuase.


----------



## Seamonster

I used up my mustard seed oil, have one more. I am not actually trying to use up my products, I am trying to save them but my cabinets appear to be emptying out. I have all these bottles with one more use in them I have been saving just in case. I am going to use them tonight


----------



## divachyk

Be safe curlyhersheygirl


----------



## divachyk

Hope you ladies are having a fab day!!!!


----------



## chebaby

Ltown said:


> @chebaby, and @IDareT'sHair, i love butter and oils too, whats this barebutter?


 BARE butter is from afroveda.


----------



## chebaby

chello ladies
my braid out is still holding up but no longer shiny. tomorrow i will add oil to it to give it shine.


----------



## chebaby

UPS tracking says my package was delivered at 2:51pm and i know thats a lie. i hope my package is there but i know it wasnt there at no 2 something.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

divachyk My town is back to normal now, just cold


----------



## Eisani

I feel like going HAM on some products! 

Sooo, my mom just discovered twist outs and has, unbeknownst to me, been all up and through my stash! I went over there this morning and saw my JBCO, DM Curling Gelly, Elucence MB conditioner, Joico Moisture Recovery poo and con (liters, y'all), AOHC (I THOUGHT I had another one!) AND my Mason Pearson detangling comb  All this time I'm thinking I'm going nuts or losing stuff and she been "borrowing".  No telling what else she has or has borrowed in the past!

ETA: I wonder if she has anything to do with the disappearance of a 1/2 gallon of jojoba oil??


----------



## divachyk

Stopped by the mall and purchased a few items for our upcoming vacation. Old Navy offering 30% to cardholders thru 3 Nov. American Eagle has $10 off jeans. Today is the last day of the sale. ETA: AE offers jeans in long which is a plus for me!  

Sent from my DROIDX


----------



## bronzebomb

I want to try HydraTherma Naturals. I think I may put that on the BF list...

But she needs to offer a sale.

Uncle Funky's Daughter & HydraTherma Naturals...They never have sales!


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

I used up the following

Ohm pudding (16oz) no backups
JC curling cream no backup
SSI pumpkin defrizzer no backup
Jasmine's shea rinse 3 backups
SM purification muliple backups 
SSI avocado conditioner no backup

A few other things will be gone soon.


----------



## Eisani

divachyk dd harrassed me all weekend to use that ae coupon lol! I love how their jeans fit her. My baby is only 5'4 and has to get longs. She is dang near all leg!


----------



## divachyk

Eisani said:


> divachyk dd harrassed me all weekend to use that ae coupon lol! I love how their jeans fit her. My baby is only 5'4 and has to get longs. She is dang near all leg!


I didn't have a coupon but I am not a frequent shopper there either but I will be from now on. I am 5'10.5" so yeah I needs me some longs too.


----------



## Brownie518

Hey, ladies!! I have been so busy at work, I haven't been able to log on at all. I can't wait til this last night is over. Where is everyone????


----------



## destine2grow

Evening ladies!!!! I am so tempted to purchase some products off the exchange forum but I'm holding on. I am trying to wait for BF. I need to see how the sales are going to be. 

I need to take these mini twist out. They are looking a hot mess. I will most likely do my hair over on my wash day which I will have to move to Sat. I have been doing dd hair on Sun.

I thought I would be cowashing a lot since I went natural but I only cowash once a week. I rarely put my hands in my hair. This is working because I don't have hand in my hair syndrome, like I use too.

I have only been dc when I cowash/shampoo my hair. My regi is pretty much simple.


----------



## Ltown

chebaby said:


> BARE butter is from afroveda.


 
Chebaby, oh well I'll pass on that one.


----------



## Brownie518

BrownBetty said:


> @IDareT'sHair - *Redken discontinued the Extreme Deep fuel hair treatment* - Scroll down, girl it is gone.
> I went to ulta and they have a spray treatment.  I bought it.





Nooooooooo!!!!


----------



## Brownie518

divachyk said:


> @IDareT'sHair and @chebaby -* you ladies have regular customers? *
> 
> Now that I got that hemp butter, my BF list is one item shorter. I know my Qhemet won't be purchased until Dec because of them not having a BF sale. So really, extra dark jbco and Pibbs is all that I "should" be purchasing.



 divachyk - That tickles me, too!!!  


...as I sit here posting alone....


----------



## divachyk

Brownie518 - what happens after this last night?? You finally get some time off?

destin2grow - what exchange items were you considering?


----------



## divachyk

What non-hair BF items are you ladies considering? 
Dh needs a new laptop. I think I will upgrade to the ipad 2 since the ipad 3 release date is delayed until....
We are in the market for a new refrig and mattress
Anything else that catches our eye


----------



## destine2grow

DivaChyc- I am looking at the CJ strengthen con, smoothing lotion and beauticurls leave in. Also DM buttercreme and curling creme. DB pumpkin seed con and cleansing cream.


----------



## chebaby

chello ladies
i decided imma do my hair over tonight. i feel like my hair looks dull and i blame the kckt. it does not do too well on braid outs for me, only wash and go styles. but its still soft.

tonight imma use the mud wash for 30 minutes, rinse and detangle with rehab and then use kckt for my wash and go. and i will try and make my w&g last the rest of the week.


----------



## destine2grow

DivaChyc None hair products I have my eye on the iphone4 or the iphone4s. I am trying to hold out until the iphone4s battery issue is resolve.  New laptop. I am looking at a mac. Also looking at the kindle fire. I have the first nook. So its between that and the nook color.

I also need some new small kitchen appliances. I want the kitchen aid stand mixer and food processor. I also have my eye on Wolf Gang Puck stainless steel cookware set.


----------



## destine2grow

chebaby I have yet to try any kinky curly hair products. I just don't know why they don't stand out to me.

Let me know how you like the mud wash. I still haven't puchased it. I guess I will just pick it up on BF, even though they are not having a sale.


----------



## chebaby

yea ill let you know about the mud wash tomorrow.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Evening Divas!

Looks like no-one's on. 

Had to work late tonight (had an annual presentation) Glad it's over tho'.  

Didn't get any packages today, but have a few on the way.

Moisturized with the Last of my Saravun Broccoli Seed Hair Cream.  I have back-ups.


----------



## Eisani

I finally washed my evil hair. Chelated and followed up with a moisturizing poo, steaming with a mixture of Qhemet Castor Moringa (not a fan!), MoroccanOil dc and loads of coconut oil. Hopefully this will remedy some of my issues.


----------



## Seamonster

Used up HV Alma cream, HV whipped cream ends hydration I liked them, going to use Claudie's next

Eisani Why does everyone dislike qhemet moringa? How was the Moroccan oil DC?


----------



## Eisani

Seamonster I don't like the consistency and when applying, it feels sticky or something...it doesn't distribute very nicely AND I have to use a ton. Not a repurchase.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Eisani said:


> *I finally washed my evil hair.* Chelated and followed up with a moisturizing poo, steaming with a mixture of Qhemet Castor Moringa (not a fan!), MoroccanOil dc and loads of coconut oil. Hopefully this will remedy some of my issues.


 
Eisani *cackles La Colocha Style* at bolded


----------



## Eisani

IDareT'sHair girl Sheba been raising sand !


----------



## divachyk

IDareT'sHair - hope the presentation went well.


----------



## Zaz

I tried my SheaMoisture detox mask today for the first time, I wonder how it would compare to those terressential cleansers since it has kaolin clay in it :scratchch
I liked it, not sure how well it cleansed/detoxed since I also shampooed but it left my hair feeling really soft and moisturised and it smells nice, kind of like bubble gum but not too sweet.


----------



## Ltown

divachyk said:


> What non-hair BF items are you ladies considering?
> Dh needs a new laptop. I think I will upgrade to the ipad 2 since the ipad 3 release date is delayed until....
> We are in the market for a new refrig and mattress
> Anything else that catches our eye



divachyk, BF list clothes, keuring coffeemaker, ipod touch


----------



## 13StepsAhead

Good morning Divas!
My SM Ana Saravun will be here in Friday. Only thing left is AV and hopefully that will get here some time next week.


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## mkd

I haven't been able to get home because my internet at home is down.  I hope they get that recitified ASAP.  Hope everyone is well.


----------



## Shay72

I am so on the fence with this SM Curly Souffle. It's easy to apply and I don't get any crunchiness but not sure it is defining my curls. Ya'll know I'm too lazy to shingle so I just slap some on and keep it moving. My hair is curly period so I don't need the definer but I feel like with the Curly Kinks Coil Jam and SSI's Papaya Souffle I notice a difference. My curls are more pronounced if that makes sense. With the SM I keep looking in the mirror like I'm not sure if this looks any different  .


----------



## 13StepsAhead

Shay I've read/watched so many off reviews about that soufflé, so you probably wouldn't notice a difference if you shingled.  


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Eisani

Who asked about other bf items? I need 
Down comforter
Boots
Cashmere sweater and/or scarf
Cookware set
Wine glasses
Juicy bag for dd
I will be price comparing on Apple to see if their sale price is better than my student discount for a MacBook Pro

I believe that's it...I like to save room for impulse purchases. What's been your craziest impulse purchase? Mine was a car


----------



## chebaby

hello ladies
ok i have my review of the mud wash. last night i wet my hair and slathered on the mud wash and let it sit under a plastic cap for 30 minutes. then i rinsed until the water was clear. my hair was not soft. infact it was stringy and coated like i left henna on my hair for 2 days and then washed with a shampoo bar so i rinsed again and followed with curl rehab and detangled. when i rinsed my hair still felt weird and coated. like waxy. but i dried my hair in my micro fiber towel with no leave in. after 10 minutes i took off the towel and my hair looked and felt amazing. surprising lol. my hair was light and fluffy and looked exactly like it looked when i used to to naked w&g. 
so today i decided to used it again. this time i used it in the shower for 2-3 minutes, rinsed and used curl rehab. then i rinsed that and added kckt.

do you know my hair dried in less than an hour when it usually takes 4 or more hours??? talk about amazing. however my hair does seem frizzier so im not sure whats that about. 
usually kckt weighs my hair down but i guess this stuff cleaned my hair so well that the kckt just sunk right on in

did this stuff make my hair so soft i didnt need conditioner? hell naw.
did this stuff make detangling a breeze? hell naw
is this stuff worth it? i dont know. i probably wont repurchase and just use regular bentonight and water.


ETA: ill probably use it again this weekend and then save it and use it once a month. i like how it literally cuts drying time waaaaayyyyy down. usually my hair stays wet most of the day which is why im glad i finally learned how to get second and third day hair. 

also i think people are saying they use less product because of this well for MY hair i think i need to use MORE leave in because now it sinks in a little too much. like i feel like it sinks in so much that tomorrow my hair wont be soft.

oh and review of AV whipped gelly. i used it today to slick back the front of my hair and so far im not fond of this stuff.


----------



## chebaby

im waiting on HV and AV. probably wont get either one until the new year lol.


----------



## Eisani

My scalp feels much better! I think I just needed to chelate. I hadn't done that in about 3 months. I'm going back to my old habits and quit being so dang lazy. 

My job is sending me to Toronto in about a week and a half and even though it's for work, I can't wait to get away. I'll be meeting with reps from our Bangkok, UK and Mumbai offices and I can't wait!


----------



## destine2grow

chebaby when others have used the mud wash their hair felt like yours. It most likely felt that way b/c your hair is going through the detox period. I say stick with it and do the detox. 

Also you are probably using more products b/c your hair is being cleansed and it is currently coated and in order for your hair to feel the way it normally does you are using more product. I think at the end of the detox period you shouldn't need to use more product. If anything you should be using less product. 

All this info is just from me observing what others are experiencing.


----------



## chebaby

destine2grow said:


> @chebaby when others have used the mud wash their hair felt like yours. It most likely felt that way b/c your hair is going through the detox period. I say stick with it and do the detox.
> 
> Also you are probably using more products b/c your hair is being cleansed and it is currently coated and in order for your hair to feel the way it normally does you are using more product. I think at the end of the detox period you shouldn't need to use more product. If anything you should be using less product.
> 
> All this info is just from me observing what others are experiencing.


 you may be right. i do not plan on doing the wash every day detox lol. thats why i left it on for 30 minutes, to speed the detox up. and ive watched youtube videos of people using little pea sizes of this stuff on a big ole section. ummm no, i slather my hair with it like i do henna. thats how i use regular bentonight clay. 
i will admit my hair feels much fluffier and lighter like theres nothing on it. and its soft.  i thought the carols daughter rosemary mint would deep cleanse my hair like this because its purifying but this mud wash really deep cleanses. i like it. i just dont know if i think its worth that high arse shipping. 
imma go back and read that thread because i dont remember if people had the same results as me.


----------



## chebaby

i just went back to the site. shipping isnt so bad when you buy the big bottles. but for the 8oz like i got shipping is practically the same price as the product.


----------



## Brownie518

Hello, all. It feels soooo good to be off from work. Rough week. 

My Hairitage and Saravun stuff came the other day. So far, I really like everything from Hairitage, especially the Creamy Jojoba butter and the Castor Infusion. 

I have to go in to work for a quick meeting on Friday afternoon and I figured I'd do my hair the night before. I'm going to do some protein, probably Redken CAT  and then DC with JMRB.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Eisani  Girl....I laughed today thinking about Momma E Clepto'ing Your Stash....


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Evening Ladies...Waz Up? I finished up a Jar of Nature's Blessings (it was almost done anyway) and opened a new jar. Thanks @mkd

Anyway, just rubbed some of that on my scalp. My Saravun Olive Butta' came today. She emailed me and apologized for forgetting to put in 'samples' Very nice Vendor. Fast Shipping too.

And I love, love, love the Broccoli Seed Butter, the Castor Oil Butter and the Olive Butter.

All 3 are Light, Fluffy & Whippy. Not Hard at all. Almost like a Whipped Mousse.


----------



## Eisani

IDareT'sHair that's been burning me ever since! I really wonder how long she's been shopping my stash...all the stuff I haven't been able to find?  Mama been gettin me


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby  I see/read now where people are trying SM Purification Hair Masque in lieu of Terressentials.  Or in addition to, or alternating with.

I have the Purification.  Now I need to figure out how to use it.  I don't think there is an issue using it with Relaxed Hair.

Brownie518  Ms. B -- Don't you use SM Purification Hair Masque sometimes?  I may steam with it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Eisani said:


> @IDareT'sHair *that's been burning me ever since! I really wonder how long she's been shopping my stash...all the stuff I haven't been able to find? Mama been gettin me*


 
Eisani  Chile...I bet if you went over to Momma E's right now, her stash is swoll up!

You been got!


----------



## divachyk

Ltown said:


> @divachyk, BF list clothes, keuring coffeemaker, ipod touch


Ltown - I LOVE LOVE LOVE my Keurig!!!!  



Eisani said:


> Who asked about other bf items? I need
> I believe that's it...I like to save room for impulse purchases. What's been your craziest impulse purchase? Mine was a car


Eisani - Craziest impulse purchase???? Mine are bland in comparison to yours -- I think it was a home security system from a door to door salesman. Regret every minute of that decision because it just happened a few months ago. Did you regret your car decision?



Eisani said:


> My scalp feels much better! I think I just needed to chelate. I hadn't done that in about 3 months. I'm going back to my old habits and quit being so dang lazy.
> 
> My job is sending me to Toronto in about a week and a half and even though it's for work, I can't wait to get away. I'll be meeting with reps from our Bangkok, UK and Mumbai offices and I can't wait!


Eisani - glad your scalp is feeling better. Your job sounds mad cool. Will you be required to speak their native language?


----------



## divachyk

HELLO LADIES!!! Hope you all are having a great evening. Got off to an late start this evening. I have a few things to do around the house but I'll be back on later.

Oh btw, my job said they are making a HUGE announcement tomorrow and everyone is required to attend. I sure hope we're not having job cuts BUT they way they talk, the news is something BIG along those lines.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Eisani  How will you wear your Hair during your Business Trip?


----------



## Zaz

chebaby I was thinking of ordering the mud through Sage, it's on the website but only available by phone orders, Sage's shipping is very reasonable


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Zaz  Please keep me posted if Sage has a BF Sale.  I want:

2 DB DC'ers
1 DB Pumpkin Seed Exlir


----------



## Eisani

divachyk absolutely  I didn't need a new car!  I won't have to speak their language, everyone speaks ainglish *Sam Jackson voice* 

IDareT'sHair you know my hair was my first thought when I got that email!  No idea, probably a twist out. I can wear that conservatively or funky when I go out.


----------



## Eisani

Btw, my Keurig is my salvation! Idk how I managed before. divachyk did you know coffee causes indigestion?  I can always tell when I've been drinking too much.


----------



## mkd

Zaz, I wish you hadn't said sage has that mud.  It's like five min from my job.


----------



## Zaz

IDareT'sHair my PJin self almost forgot I was waiting for BF, after people started mentioning the mud in this thread, then I read chebaby's review, all I could think was must buy now. If you hadn't said BF, I was about to call them in the morning and say "paynah" over the phone 

mkd you're lucky, I have no black products at all in my area, anything I want I have to order or wait till I go to NYC for a couple of days


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Zaz mkd Yeah, please keep me posted on Sage.  She usually has some good Sales.  The last Sale around Labor Day she had like 30%

I'm also going to get the B1G1 DC'er from Purabody Naturals.


----------



## Eisani

I'm hitting Pura too. 

Zaz I just got off Walgreens' website...ordered SheaMoisture. Oh and my order from Make Up Artist Choice came today .


----------



## divachyk

Eisani said:


> Btw, my Keurig is my salvation! Idk how I managed before. @divachyk did you know coffee causes indigestion?  I can always tell when I've been drinking too much.


Yes, I know Eisani  but I am a self proclaimed insomniac so coffee is my morning treat to wake up.


----------



## chebaby

Zaz said:


> @IDareT'sHair my PJin self almost forgot I was waiting for BF, after people started mentioning the mud in this thread, then I read @chebaby's review, all I could think was must buy now. If you hadn't said BF, I was about to call them in the morning *and say "paynah" over the phone *
> 
> @mkd you're lucky, I have no black products at all in my area, anything I want I have to order or wait till I go to NYC for a couple of days


 the bolded really tickled me

divachyk, i hope they dont do any lay offs i hope they tell yall something good.


i decided that tonight i will do another 30 minutes mud wash and then condition and detangle with rehab(i still dont get this no conditioner bidness lol). then ill just air dry in my towel. then in the morning ill use the mud wash again for 2-3 minutes, then rehab, then do a naked puff.
also i looked at my hair a few minutes ago and it does seem shinier but i have more shrinkage(which i dont really care about but just something i noticed). im just glad this stuff causes my hair to dry faster.

sunday ill use it for 3 minutes, steam with kbb mask, and then braid for a braid out with dew and shine and define


----------



## chebaby

oh and tonight i will stop being lazy and make my shea butter mix. i been putting it off but tonight i will mix shea butter, evoo, hemp oil, wheat germ oil, MAYBE coconut oil, and hello sugar scent


----------



## chebaby

what up T


----------



## divachyk

Eisani said:


> I'm hitting Pura too.
> 
> @Zaz I just got off *Walgreens' website...ordered SheaMoisture*. Oh and my order from Make Up Artist Choice came today .


Eisani - when does the sale end and is online only? I haven't really kept up with this sale.


----------



## Eisani

divachyk I believe the sale will run through Saturday night. It isn't on sale in my local stores. $10 off $25! oke:


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> what up T


 

chebaby  Hey Lady!

Was About to Hit PayNah....before you busted me........


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby Hey Lady!
> 
> Was About to Hit PayNah....before you busted me........


  what you was looking at?
i was about to spend my groupon last night


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *what you was looking at?*
> i was about to spend my groupon last night


 
chebaby

Girl...I've been errwhere!  I was on HV, MD, Nature's Blessing, Esty, etc...Chile, errwhere.

Not AveYou tho'.


----------



## divachyk

Tonight I cowashed with HV Moist Pro -- only have a squirt left and it's done. No backups!  I finally have used up something. I finally cracked open my SSI Coco Creme LI and  My hair detangled like butter and is air drying so softly. Is Coco Creme that good or is this just fluke?


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Girl...I've been errwhere! I was on HV, MD, Nature's Blessing, Esty, etc...Chile, errwhere.
> 
> Not AveYou tho'.


 dand you been err where


----------



## divachyk

Father and Daughter Dance Medley - not hair related but too cute!


----------



## Shay72

IDareT'sHair
I use the SM Purification Masque and I think curlyhersheygirl does too. It makes my hair feel like butta . I love the smell and I noticed my hair dries quicker.

My Shea Moisture & Viviscal shipped.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72

Hey Shay!

Yeah I know you and Curly use the Purification. 

I was looking for a "Relaxed" Head that was using it too.  And I thought Brownie had it?

Maybe it was the Anti-Breakage Masque?  You have that one too right?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

divachyk  I know mkd and a few others Swear by SSI Coco Creme.  It was one of Fabulosity's Favs.

*i miss fab*


----------



## Eisani

I love SSI Coco Creme. I didn't at first, but it grew on me.


----------



## divachyk

Eisani - you got that ipad just in time for your upcoming business travel! Do SO have on also? I purchased dh a hp touchpad and he loves it! Tablets are so cool.


----------



## divachyk

Anyone have experience with amla oil? I like how it feels for sealing thus far. I used it on Sun and Mon - my first time ever using it. However, my face and skin and scalp was feeling a bit irritated today. I'm unsure if it's the amla or the new meds the dr put me on for acid reflux. I'll monitor it to see what's up.


----------



## Eisani

divachyk Yes, my iPad purchase was right on time, especially sine I have to lug a company laptop! I couldn't imagine trying to carry two laptops . Yes, SO has one and was actually the on that made me want one. Speaking of SO, this man had my package from the exchange board in his trunk all this time . I had to apologize to that woman a little while ago. He came in here a little while ago talkin bout "sorry bae, this has been in my trunk since October 5th." Really/! He said it came in while I was out of town and he just threw it in the trunk. He blamed his ADD lol.


----------



## mkd

divachyk, I love SSI coco creme.  its really good stuff!


----------



## divachyk

Oh no Eisani! Hope she accepts your apology. I hate lugging tons of equipment with me!

Ladies, announcement is in -- jobs cuts are on the horizon. Pray for our fam that we do not lose our jobs. Dh and I employed by the same company.

Sent from my DROIDX


----------



## Seamonster

elsani  I know momma E hair looking good :reddancer: Make sure you get in on those BOGO sales 

BF Sales 
PuraNaturals BOGO Nov 25-27
Butters N Bars 20% off on cyber Monday
Shescentit 30% Nov 25-28 code Sheblfr2011
Silk Dreams 20% Nov 25
Claudies 20% Open Nov 21 for the week of Thanksgiving


----------



## Shay72

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Shay72
> 
> Hey Shay!
> 
> Yeah I know you and Curly use the Purification.
> 
> I was looking for a "Relaxed" Head that was using it too. And I thought Brownie had it?
> 
> Maybe it was the Anti-Breakage Masque? You have that one too right?


 Gotcha . Anti-Breakage is on the way.



divachyk said:


> Anyone have experience with amla oil? I like how it feels for sealing thus far. I used it on Sun and Mon - my first time ever using it. However, my face and skin and scalp was feeling a bit irritated today. I'm unsure if it's the amla or the new meds the dr put me on for acid reflux. I'll monitor it to see what's up.


I've been using amla consistently for awhile with no issues. You know I'm the first one to itch too .



Seamonster said:


> @elsani I know momma E hair looking good :reddancer: Make sure you get in on those BOGO sales
> 
> BF Sales
> PuraNaturals BOGO Nov 25-27
> Butters N Bars 20% off on cyber Monday
> Shescentit 30% Nov 25-28 code Sheblfr2011
> Silk Dreams 20% Nov 25
> Claudies 20% Open Nov 21 for the week of Thanksgiving


Thank you. I will be putting this info on my iphone .


----------



## Eisani

divachyk Praying the storm doesn't impact your household!

Seamonster lawd! Pj lovin jeezus is on the move . I have set reminders for the sales. Pitiful, I know.


----------



## Eisani

Oh divachyk Re amla oil... LOVE. I mix it brahmi, lavendar eo and a wee bit of rosemary. I go heavier on the brahmi, or bhringeraj when I add it because amla darkens the hair and I don't want my hair too dark.


----------



## natura87

Hello ladies.

I stopped into a BSS yesterday and bouht some Taliah Wajiid, something called the Great Detangler and a gel called Curl Sealer. Waiting on some packages. I noticed PuraBody Naturals is having a BOGO sale for Black Friday, I want to try that out. Shescentit is having a sale too. I have yet to try that.


----------



## natura87

divachyk said:


> Oh no Eisani! Hope she accepts your apology. I hate lugging tons of equipment with me!
> 
> Ladies, announcement is in -- jobs cuts are on the horizon. Pray for our fam that we do not lose our jobs. Dh and I employed by the same company.
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX



I'll be praying for you.


----------



## mkd

divachyk, I am sorry to hear that, I pray you all keep your jobs.  Hugs!


----------



## natura87

According to UPS my package was delivered I'm not gonna be using any of the Shea Moisture anytime soon (as I have a few things to use up) but I want to see it and stuff. I just like packages. I tried out my new Taliah Wajiid stuff on my hair, the gel has no hold but I'm okay with that, cuz the last TW gel I bought which wasnt even really a gel had too much hold.


----------



## chebaby

hey ladies
i did the 30 minute mud wash again last night and then conditioned with rehab. my hair felt nice.
today i didnt feel like doing it again so i just co washed with rehab and did a low puff with sugar berry pomade on the front.


----------



## destine2grow

Hey ladies!!! divachyk I will be praying for your family!

I have been having migraines like crazy. Today I got up and did my hair this morning did my makeup and went back to sleep. lol

I am going to take some more meds, cook, and go back to bed. I need to finish moisturizing and sealing my hair but I just can't right now.

I will be taking advantage of the SSI sale and maybe the Pura sale. My head is spinning now. I might get back on later.


----------



## divachyk

Hi ladies  Thank you for the prayers. Hope you're having a great evening. Be back to chat later. Dh and I are about to grab dinner. I was just swinging by to see what everyone is up too.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Evening Ladies...............

From MNH I got:

2 Camille Rose Jansyn Moisture DC'ers
1 Camille Rose Soylicious
1 Camille Rose Algae & Seaweed Masque
1 Bee Mine Luscious
1 DB Pumpkin Seed
1 DB Cleanser
1 My Honey Child Buttery Soy Hair Cream


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My Jessicurl Came today and my SM from Walgreen's.

I had something in my mailbox but couldn't open it to get it out.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Seamonster Thanks for ALL the Sales Info

divachyk .....Be Encouraged & stay Prayerful.


----------



## chebaby

divachyk said:


> Hi ladies  Thank you for the prayers. Hope you're having a great evening. Be back to chat later. Dh and I are about to grab dinner. I was just swinging by to see what everyone is up too.


 divachyk, i hope you survive the job cuts.  but do you have a back up plan just in case?


----------



## Pompous Blue

IDareT'sHair said:


> Evening Ladies...............
> 
> From MNH I got:
> 
> 2 Camille Rose Jansyn Moisture DC'ers
> 1 Camille Rose Soylicious
> 1 Camille Rose Algae & Seaweed Masque
> 1 Bee Mine Luscious
> *1 DB Pumpkin Seed*
> 1 DB Cleanser
> 1 My Honey Child Buttery Soy Hair Cream


 
IDareT'sHair
Sorry to bust up in this thread. But I ordered DB Pumpkin Seed Conditioner and received this email todayfrom MNH:


> Sorry we are out of stock of this conditioner


And that's all the email said. 

Bummer, I'm so disappointed. And the discount was for 35%. S&H - $8.

Arrrgghhhh! I'm so mad!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Pompous Blue

I just ordered it.  When I posted.  I didn't get any OOS email.  It processed.


----------



## Pompous Blue

Yeah, IDareT'sHair. My order went through, CC charged last night and I get this email today.

I sent them an email asking when will I get my money back.


----------



## Shay72

Wait hasn't that happened with Camille Rose before?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72

It's never happened to me.


----------



## Brownie518

Seamonster said:


> elsani  I know momma E hair looking good :reddancer: Make sure you get in on those BOGO sales
> 
> BF Sales
> *PuraNaturals BOGO Nov 25-27
> Butters N Bars 20% off on cyber Monday
> Shescentit 30% Nov 25-28 code Sheblfr2011
> Silk Dreams 20% Nov 25
> Claudies 20% Open Nov 21 for the week of Thanksgiving*





 I need to put these in Astrid so I don't forget.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Hey ladies hope everyone is great today.
divachyk I'll be praying for your family.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> Evening Ladies...............
> 
> From MNH I got:
> 
> 2 Camille Rose Jansyn Moisture DC'ers
> 1 Camille Rose Soylicious
> 1 Camille Rose Algae & Seaweed Masque
> 1 Bee Mine Luscious
> 1 DB Pumpkin Seed
> 1 DB Cleanser
> 1 My Honey Child Buttery Soy Hair Cream



  Nice list. I got the Buttery Soy and 2 CR Algae masks. How long is that sale on?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518

I'm not sure Ms. B? 

But it is a very nice Sale.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> I'm not sure Ms. B?
> 
> But it is a very nice Sale.



Yes, it is. You don't see 35% too often...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

I made my final BF List today at work.  There were 61 Items on that crazy list.

I had alot of duplicates/multiples tho'.


----------



## Seamonster

Brownie who is having a 35% off sale?


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

From MHN I got

4 DB pumpkin
4 GPB
2 camille rose algae ( cuz IDareT'sHair got this so it should be good )


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl

I hope we don't have no OOS mess goin' on, cause I wants Mah Stuff.


----------



## divachyk

IDareT'sHair - what's MNH? I'm slow to catch on today apparently.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

divachyk MNH = MyNaturalHairStore


----------



## divachyk

chebaby said:


> @divachyk, i hope you survive the job cuts.  but do you have a back up plan just in case?


chebaby - dh and I work for the fed govt and they are required to offer some sort of transition opportunity. Most often this includes management reassignment to a new job and/or relocation. That's the good news. Dh and I don't have a backup plan at the moment but I have other KSAs outside of my current job and external contacts outside of fed govt that I can utilize if/when needed. I also teach as an adjunct on a collegiate level and can further pursue that if needed. Dh is a firefighter and I would hope that he could get picked up somewhere by the nature of his work. So while we don't have a plan figured out, we have a general idea in mind what our first course of action would be should we be forced down that path.


----------



## Ltown

Pompous Blue said:


> IDareT'sHair
> Sorry to bust up in this thread. But I ordered DB Pumpkin Seed Conditioner and received this email todayfrom MNH:
> 
> And that's all the email said.
> 
> Bummer, I'm so disappointed. And the discount was for 35%. S&H - $8.
> 
> Arrrgghhhh! I'm so mad!



Pompous Blue, this happen to me yesterday too, so i don't know what i'm getting, i did get refind email. So i think 1-2 items coming?


----------



## Ltown

divachyk, did the job offer you buyout? Thats standard for government, you don't have to accept it. I got one last year and i wasn't taking cheap buy out, they couldn't do anything, but when i left they couldn't fill it. Praying for you and dh.


----------



## Eisani

Still side-eyeing my mama . Was over there earlier looking in her closet like do we really have that many tops alike?  I'm about to go check my closet to confirm. There were three tops in her closet that I have. She betta hope we just have similar tastes!


----------



## divachyk

Eisani, mama getting her young gul (girl) status up. 

Ltown, no buyout (yet). They feel they can place everyone in my career field with a local management reassignment that is up for job debate without relocating anyone. Dh's leadership hasn't advised them yet but a preliminary read indicates the same applies for his field. So far we look like we will fair well in this.

Sent from my DROIDX


----------



## divachyk

Do the sales slow down after Black Friday? My pockets hope so, like seriously. Ordered one each of DB Pumpkin (no OOS msg as of yet) and CR algae.

ETA: how do you track shelf life of your products? Do you journal the projected expiration dates to keep track of it? I think I am about to exceed the  use by date on some items. 

Sent from my DROIDX


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Eisani said:


> *Still side-eyeing my mama . Was over there earlier looking in her closet like do we really have that many tops alike?  I'm about to go check my closet to confirm.* There were three tops in her closet that I have. She betta hope we just have similar tastes!


 
Eisani  Mama Tearin' You Up Girl!  She gettin' all your stuff.

_*just means you'll hafta' get more*_


----------



## Eisani

divachyk the sales don't really slow down until right before Christmas. 

My blouses are safe in my closet. They're more on the conservative side for work and we frequent the same stores quite often lol.

Uh, trying to figure out why I was tagged in the kbss thread . I rarely go in those stores. Is it cause I'm a junkie? I'm bourgie though . I kid. Kind of.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Eisani said:


> @divachyk the sales don't really slow down until right before Christmas.
> 
> My blouses are safe in my closet. They're more on the conservative side for work and we frequent the same stores quite often lol.
> 
> *Uh, trying to figure out why I was tagged in the kbss thread . I rarely go in those stores. Is it cause I'm a junkie?* I'm bourgie though . I kid. Kind of.


 
Eisani

I was wondering the Same thing.  I'll pop in the one where I get my Wigs for Work, but Nah....I don't go in any enough to actually Boycott.  

They don't get enough of my Monnneeeeeee to worry about them


----------



## destine2grow

Hey ladies!!! It looks like no one is awake. So I guess I will get back to work! I will check back in a bit if I don't get busy!


----------



## divachyk

Eisani and IDareT'sHair - I was tagged also and wondered the same thing. Perhaps the member thought we purchase from the BSS since purchase frequently. Anyway, I only frequent the BSS when I want hair candy for my buns but have no use for them otherwise.


----------



## Shay72

Is anyone still a Julep Maven? I still am. I get the "It Girl" collection. I haven't used one polish . I need to take a look at them and start taking them with me to the nail shop. I like the extras too. This month I got a lip gloss and a make up bag in addition to my nail polish. I appreciate the presentation too.


----------



## divachyk

@Shay72 - I canceled my Julep Maven membership after my first shipment. My intent was not to be a long term member anyway. I subscribe to Birchbox instead - it focuses on health & beauty, not just nail polish.


----------



## destine2grow

I just sub to Julep Maven. I am thinking about doing Birch Box as well.


----------



## chebaby

hello my ladies
my HV shipped so i hope i get it tomorrow. 

i used my groupon last night but i didnt get any hair stuff. i got the egyptian magic all over cream, camille rose lemon body butter and a lippy thingy.

so today i have second day hair which i am so surprised about because my hair is naked and i usually only get second day hair if it has product in it. 

sunday im going back to braid outs so i dont have to do my hair so often.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> curlyhersheygirl
> 
> I hope we don't have no OOS mess goin' on, cause I wants Mah Stuff.



IDareT'sHair I hope so as well


----------



## chebaby

Eisani said:


> Still side-eyeing my mama . Was over there earlier looking in her closet like do we really have that many tops alike?  I'm about to go check my closet to confirm. There were three tops in her closet that I have. She betta hope we just have similar tastes!


 that sounds like my mom with my purses. 
every time i get a new purse i have to watch her like a hawk lol


----------



## chebaby

i want to stop going to the bss but then where else would i find dudleys drc??


----------



## Eisani

I just bought mo nail polish  Speciallita Hits no Olimpo in Hermes and Ares. I'll buy more when they get more in stock.


----------



## Charz

Hey Ladies! I'm sorry I haven't been around!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

Camille Rose has stuff on Groupon?


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Camille Rose has stuff on Groupon?


 on aveyou. they just have her body butters from what i saw. no hair stuff.


----------



## Brownie518

Charz - Hey, girlie!!! 

Shay72 - I'm still a Julep Maven. I've been using my polishes. 

IDareT'sHair - I think you asked if I use the SM Pufying mask. I've been using it as a prepoo and I love it.  I just finished a jar last night. I have one more and will definitely be getting more. My hair and scalp feel great after using it. Good stuff!!! 

I just came from an afternoon meeting at work and a quick snack with SO. Now I'm sleepy so I'm putting some Hairitage Castor Infusion on my nape and edges and wrapping my hair up.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Charz Hi Lady! We miss you around these parts!

@Brownie518 Yes, I did ask. Thanks. Maybe I'll use it like that. I thought you used it. Also, do you have the Anti-Breakage Masque too? Why didn't you get in on the B1G1 Walgreen's Thang?erplexed

@Pompous Blue @Ltown @curlyhersheygirl No, notice from MNH saying that any of my items are/were OOS. 

In fact, the 1st order I placed already shipped yesterday.

Yes........I placed 2.

chebaby  When the Hair & Body Boutique Closed, they sent me a full sized Jar of Camille Rose Body Butter.  I haven't tried it yet tho'


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> Brownie518
> 
> I made my final BF List today at work.  *There were 61 Items on that crazy list*.
> 
> I had alot of duplicates/multiples tho'.




.......


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair - I have the Anti Breakage also. I got B1G1 from Walgreen's a while back, when we all got some. Next one they have, I'll get some more. I haven't used the AntiBreakage yet, though.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518  Why You Always Gotta Clown?.........

chebaby  Gurl....I'm still waiting on that Money Order okay??????


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Charz Hi Lady! We miss you around these parts!
> 
> @Brownie518 Yes, I did ask. Thanks. Maybe I'll use it like that. I thought you used it. Also, do you have the Anti-Breakage Masque too? Why didn't you get in on the B1G1 Walgreen's Thang?erplexed
> 
> @Pompous Blue @Ltown @curlyhersheygirl No, notice from MNH saying that any of my items are/were OOS.
> 
> In fact, the 1st order I placed already shipped yesterday.
> 
> Yes........I placed 2.
> 
> @chebaby When the Hair & Body Boutique Closed, they sent me a full sized Jar of Camille Rose Body Butter. I haven't tried it yet tho'


 i hope it smells nice. the one i got is lemon meringue  is it nice and fluffy?


Brownie518 said:


> .......


 


IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518 Why You Always Gotta Clown?.........
> 
> @chebaby Gurl....I'm still waiting on that Money Order okay??????


  so what ya thinking?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> @IDareT'sHair -* I have the Anti Breakage also. I got B1G1 from Walgreen's a while back, when we all got some.* Next one they have, I'll get some more. I haven't used the AntiBreakage yet, though.


 
@Brownie518 Okay, that's exactly how I'll use the Purification (as a Cleanser) before Cowashing.

I thought you had Anti-Breakage too. Oh, I ended up getting 1 more Marie Dean. 

She has 10% off & free shipping until Nov. 28th. My other order hopefully will be here tomorrow. It said 11/4?erplexed *durn FedEx*

Yeah.... I caught that: "When we ALL Got Some.  I got SOME MORE


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *i hope it smells nice. the one i got is lemon meringue  is it nice and fluffy?*
> 
> **
> 
> * so what ya thinking?*


 
chebaby  Gurl, don't be laughin' with Brownie518  She be Clowin'.

Lemme look at mine.  Hold On...... Okay, mine says "Whipped Shea Butter for Dry Skin" It smells Vanilla-y.

No, the Real Question Is:  "What YOU Thankin'"


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518 Okay, that's exactly how I'll use the Purification (as a Cleanser) before Cowashing.
> 
> I thought you had Anti-Breakage too. Oh, I ended up getting 1 more Marie Dean.
> 
> She has 10% off & free shipping until Nov. 28th. My other order hopefully will be here tomorrow. It said 11/4?erplexed *durn FedEx*
> 
> Yeah.... I caught that: "When we ALL Got Some.  I got SOME MORE



IDareT'sHair - I love that Purification.  Even prepooing with it, my hair really feels so soft and smooth after using it. 

You and that Marie Dean......until the 28th, you say?  *makes a note*

 @ 'SOME MORE' !!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518  Our Friend sent me that Special Treatment today.  She's so wonderful.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby Gurl, don't be laughin' with @Brownie518 She be Clowin'.
> 
> Lemme look at mine. Hold On...... Okay, mine says "Whipped Shea Butter for Dry Skin" It smells Vanilla-y.
> 
> No, the Real Question Is: "What YOU Thankin'"


 you know brownie be having me rollin lol.

oh i think there is 2 or 3 different kinds. i think mine is called whipped body butter.

you know what im thinking


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> @IDareT'sHair - *I love that Purification.  Even prepooing with it, my hair really feels so soft and smooth after using it. *
> 
> *You and that Marie Dean......until the 28th, you say?  *makes a note**
> 
> * @ 'SOME MORE' !!!*


 
@Brownie518 I hauled My MD Lovin' B-Hind Off.... I really need to quit. I only ordered 1 thing tho'. .....

But by the 28th, Lawd...who knows.

Can't wait to try the Purification. I got that again B1G1 and another Anti-Breakage B1G1.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *you know brownie be having me rollin lol.*
> 
> oh i think there is 2 or 3 different kinds. i think mine is called whipped body butter.
> 
> *you know what im thinking*


 
chebaby Brownie518 

Yeah...Ms. B is a Mess!  Knowing she got 75 thangs on her own list (while she foolin')

No Gurl...What you thankin'?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I'm getting ready to Steam with Purabody to see if i want to buy more during their BF B1 G1 Sale.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair - girl, you sure did!! And now she's giving you til the 28th?  You'll be like ....................


----------



## Brownie518

Yo, when I was sitting in the parking lot at work today, waiting to go in for the meeting, how these folks were in the car kinda just kissing at first. It looked like they were sneaking them in here and there. Next, I saw the woman's head go down and disappear... but only for like 3 or 4 minutes. She popped back up and they started messing around again. Next thing I know, she is jumping across the seat into his lap and they were tonguing each other down for real.  I was horrified . It was 2.30 in the afternoon in a wide open parking lot! Maybe it's just me, but that was a bit inappropriate...erplexed

Hmph, I sure told it as soon as I got in that conference room too!


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> chebaby Brownie518
> 
> Yeah...*Ms. B is a Mess!  Knowing she got 75 thangs on her own list (while she foolin')*
> 
> No Gurl...What you thankin'?



*gasps* Who, meee???  Nah, man, not me. Sheeeeeiiiiitttt, my list is getting smaller since I'm buying all the stuff I want right now. 

My Clarisonic came today.  I can't wait to try it! And my stuff from the Sephora F&F!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518 @chebaby

This Chocolate Hair Smoothie DC'er from Purabody Naturals smells Awesome.

I'd buy it again, just for the smell


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> Brownie518  Our Friend sent me that Special Treatment today.  She's so wonderful.



IDareT'sHair 

Yeah, that was so nice!!  I will be going IN at the end of the month, you can best believe!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518  Now that was Just NasssTay.

Just plain ol' downright NasssTay!


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518 @chebaby
> 
> This Chocolate Hair Smoothie DC'er from Purabody Naturals smells Awesome.
> 
> I'd buy it again, just for the smell



That's what they were saying in the DDDC thread, too! I'm going to try that one out during the B1G1, too.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> Brownie518  Now that was Just NasssTay.
> 
> Just plain ol' downright NasssTay!



Girl!!  I couldn't believe it. I kept lifting my sunglasses up so I could make sure I was seeing clear. I should have taken a video of that mess!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *That's what they were saying in the DDDC thread, too! I'm going to try that one out during the B1G1, too.*


 
Brownie518  It steams Nicely 
And Yes, I will be getting 4 during the B1G1


----------



## chebaby

Brownie518 said:


> Yo, when I was sitting in the parking lot at work today, waiting to go in for the meeting, how these folks were in the car kinda just kissing at first. It looked like they were sneaking them in here and there. Next, I saw the woman's head go down and disappear... but only for like 3 or 4 minutes. She popped back up and they started messing around again. Next thing I know, she is jumping across the seat into his lap and they were tonguing each other down for real.  I was horrified . It was 2.30 in the afternoon in a wide open parking lot! Maybe it's just me, but that was a bit inappropriate...erplexed
> 
> Hmph, I sure told it as soon as I got in that conference room too!


 yea it was inappropriate but would have been my entertainment i would have brought out the snacks while i watched


----------



## chebaby

Brownie518 said:


> Girl!!  I couldn't believe it. I kept lifting my sunglasses up so I could make sure I was seeing clear. I should have taken a video of that mess!


 thant aint why you was lifting your glasses "to make sure" you aint gotta lie craig


----------



## Brownie518

chebaby said:


> yea it was inappropriate but would have been my entertainment *i would have brought out the snacks while i watched*



chebaby

Girl, I sat there all up in it, sipping my Starbucks and tearing up a slice of their Marble pound cake!! ....


----------



## Brownie518

chebaby said:


> thant aint why you was lifting your glasses "to make sure" you aint gotta lie craig


----------



## chebaby

Brownie518 said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Girl, I sat there all up in it, sipping my Starbucks and tearing up a slice of their Marble pound cake!! ....


  
i remember me and my then BF went to a park at night and we saw a couple getting it on in the grass bf was like "stop looking" i was like boy if you dont move your hand from my face, i wanna see this"


----------



## SmilingElephant

Whats the word on the Camille (Camila(sp?)) Rose products?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

They're really good SmilingElephant

I just Cowashed with Jansyn's Moisture Max Conditioner. 

Smells wonderful.  Lots of Slip.

I have:

The Jansyn
The SOYlicious
Seaweed & Algae Hair Masque
Growth Oil


----------



## divachyk

Brownie518 chebaby - I'm a looker also. I mean, come on ppl, in public? Really?


----------



## divachyk

Hey Ladies  I feel beat down today. My throat is scratchy but I'm hanging in there. I'm about to slip into my PJs and brew me some hot cocoa in my Keurig (Ltown and Eisani)  Be back in a few.


----------



## chebaby

divachyk said:


> Hey Ladies  I feel beat down today. My throat is scratchy but I'm hanging in there. I'm about to slip into my PJs and brew me some hot cocoa in my Keurig (@Ltown and @Eisani)  Be back in a few.


 i hope you feel better.
imma lounge around all day sunday in my pjs with some tea too. probably read a book or watch re runs lol. i cant wait


----------



## IDareT'sHair

divachyk  Yeah D!  Feel Better Soon.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I made up a Black Friday "Wish List" on AveYou, so I could keep Skrait in My Mind what Imma try to get and not get all caught up with you Crazy PJ's in this Thread come BF!

Hmp.  Ya'll know how Ya'll Do..................

I gots to be on my A-Game!


----------



## divachyk

IDareT'sHair - I need to do the same so I can be ready to click SUBMIT when it comes time.


----------



## Brownie518

divachyk - I want to get a Keurig. I was thinking of getting the BD60 I think it is? Which one do you have?

IDareT'sHair - Finally used one of my AveYou vouchers. I got CJ Argan & Olive, Repair Me, and some perfume that my mother wants for Christmas.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> I made up a Black Friday "Wish List" on AveYou, so I could keep Skrait in My Mind what *Imma try to get and not get all caught up with you Crazy PJ's in this Thread come BF!
> 
> Hmp.  Ya'll know how Ya'll Do..................*
> 
> I gots to be on my A-Game!





Yo, ya'll hear this right here??


----------



## Ltown

IDareT'sHair said:


> I made up a Black Friday "Wish List" on AveYou, so I could keep Skrait in My Mind what Imma try to get and not get all caught up with you Crazy PJ's in this Thread come BF!
> 
> Hmp. Ya'll know how Ya'll Do..................
> 
> I gots to be on my A-Game!


 

Good Morning ladies! mad school work to do this weekend.
IDareT'sHair, if you don't order I think you'll get the flu I don't have a BF list, I have too much now, don't like having mini bss. If it's free shipping or 30% in stock I'll order even if they ship later, but I gues mnh sale hit all the hair forums and they ran out fastlurkers up in this thread and from other forums taking away from us. 



Charz said:


> Hey Ladies! I'm sorry I haven't been around!


Charz, hope all is well, but I assume you were not coming by since you said you are not renewing next month

I used CJ daily fix, is good will have enough for the rest of the year since I'm going doing my hair once a week, twice as needed.  Tomorrow hair day, dye, dc with jasmine a/s. 
divachyk, Eisani we need to swap polish


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My 2nd order from MNH Shipped today.  Nothing came back during this process saying it was _Out of Stock_.

I got:

1 Luscious Balancing Cream
1 Camille Rose Algae
1 Darcy's Cleansing Conditioner
1 Darcy's Pumpkin

And that order was placed after Ltown and Pompous Blue got that OOS email/refund.  Maybe what you all ordered is "Back in Stock?"

1st order (which also shipped) was:

2 Camille Rose Jansyn
1 Camille Rose SOYlicious
1 My Honey Child Buttery Soy


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Double Post!  Sorry


----------



## destine2grow

Morning ladies!!! I'm sitting here debating if I want to go to my Aunt funeral. I am just too tired and distraught from all the deaths that is happening in my family.This would make the 3rd death this year.

I am trying to do some work on the computer but it doesn't look like that will happen. You ladies have a wonderful day!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

destine2grow  >>HUGS<< I know how that is Girl. 

Hang in there.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

IDareT'sHair said:


> *My 2nd order from MNH *Shipped today. Nothing came back during this process saying it was _Out of Stock_.
> 
> I got:
> 
> *1 Luscious Balancing Cream*
> *1 Camille Rose Algae*
> *1 Darcy's Cleansing Conditioner*
> *1 Darcy's Pumpkin*
> 
> And that order was placed after @Ltown and @Pompous Blue got that OOS email/refund. Maybe what you all ordered is "Back in Stock?"


 
Welp.  I spoke too soon.  I just got a $30.00 refund on my 2nd order.


----------



## divachyk

Same here IDareT'sHair. I emailed MNH. They did not refund me prorated shipping, only the price of the product. That's not cool.

Sent from my DROIDX


----------



## divachyk

destine2grow - know it is hard. Hang in there. Only go if you can handle it. If not, just visit with family afterwards. Exactly what I did earlier this year when my aunt passed because I don't do funerals.

Sent from my DROIDX


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Hey ladies just got back from doing the Scout food drive with the older boys and I'm about to start my hair.

My 2 orders from MNH shipped; no OOS message so I'm good. I guess I bought all the DB pumpkin


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *My 2 orders from MNH shipped; no OOS message so I'm good. I guess I bought all the DB pumpkin *


 
@curlyhersheygirl Prolly Did 

The thing is, they don't tell you what was/is OOS on the refund. I guess I hafta' wait & see.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl Prolly Did
> 
> The thing is,* they don't tell you what was/is OOS on the refund*. I guess I hafta' wait & see.



IDareT'sHair That stinks


----------



## divachyk

IDareT'sHair - my paypal refund email included a section titled "note from merchant" which stated pumpkin seed OOS. 

Sent from my DROIDX


----------



## IDareT'sHair

divachyk Thanks.  Lemme go look again.  

curlyhersheygirl  Welp Curly!  You mighta' cleaned them Out!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

divachyk  In my Notes from Merchant, it just says 'NONE'erplexed


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> divachyk Thanks.  Lemme go look again.
> 
> curlyhersheygirl  Welp Curly!  You mighta' cleaned them Out!



IDareT'sHair I guess I did erplexed sorry yall


----------



## Eisani

I almost hit Paynah at MNH. Glad I didn't . I do not have time for that kind of foolishness. I ain't bout to be playying with these vendors, paying then getting a refund after the fact cause those running the site don't know how to set it up to keep tally of items in stock in real time. Irks my nerves.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Eisani

Girl...Ain't that the Truff? I don't like surprises & have no way of knowing what was/is OOS. 

I emailed them tho'.

She was 'fine' until the LHCF Locust Swooped Down on Po' MNH

They'll wipe out errrrthang.


----------



## Ltown

destine2grow said:


> Morning ladies!!! I'm sitting here debating if I want to go to my Aunt funeral. I am just too tired and distraught from all the deaths that is happening in my family.This would make the 3rd death this year.
> 
> I am trying to do some work on the computer but it doesn't look like that will happen. You ladies have a wonderful day!


 
destine2grow, I"m sorry for your losses and pray for you and the family.


----------



## Ltown

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Eisani
> 
> Girl...Ain't that the Truff? I don't like surprises & have no way of knowing what was/is OOS.
> 
> I emailed them tho'.
> 
> She was 'fine' until the LHCF Locust Swooped Down on Po' MNH
> 
> They'll wipe out errrrthang.


 


Eisani said:


> I almost hit Paynah at MNH. Glad I didn't . I do not have time for that kind of foolishness. I ain't bout to be playying with these vendors, paying then getting a refund after the fact cause those running the site don't know how to set it up to keep tally of items in stock in real time. Irks my nerves.


 
IDareT'sHair, Eisani, ain't that the truth. T, I don't know why you thought you were going to get yours it's like didn't have anything anyway


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Ltown I don't why I thought so either. 

That 2nd order was for like $46.00 so I have something worth $16.00 coming in that 2nd order.

It appears that everything in that 1st order Shipped tho'.


----------



## 13StepsAhead

Afternoon Divas  I've been super busy lately. I'm wearing a twist-out pulled into a clip


----------



## 13StepsAhead

Also got my SM and Saravun order


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My Marie Dean is "Out For Delivery"


----------



## divachyk

Brownie518 I have the Keurig Special Edition (B60).


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Um. Yeah. So. Imma need somebody to give another AveYou Groupon.

Save Mo' or KGB betta' get on it.


----------



## Ltown

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Ltown I don't why I thought so either.
> 
> That 2nd order was for like $46.00 so I have something worth $16.00 coming in that 2nd order.
> 
> It appears that everything in that 1st order Shipped tho'.



IdareT'hair, i got my order from mnh already so fast shipping. But i'm like Eisani, this ain't cool, especially since none of it special order like hv. I finally understand hv process, when you make to order stuff go bad the longer it sits.
Stll no BF, heck i might gift some productss


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ltown  What did you end up getting from MyNaturalHairStore?


----------



## divachyk

USPS works my nerves. I was to receive shipment TODAY on an electronic item (mifi mobile hotspot purchased from Amazon) I purchased but why didn't it get delivered? I NEEDS my hotspot before I travel to Vegas! Dernit. Veterans Day is next week so that further complicates delivery.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I don't think MNHs was Stocked for the amount of orders she probably got.....

All my prior Orders have always been delivered promptly and fulfilled. 

So, I don't think she was ready when she put that 35% out there (Either that or she's going out of business).

I emailed her to see if she plans to "Restock"


----------



## natura87

Gonna pass on that MNH sale. Evn though 35% off is really good. If Oyin had a sale like that  I'd be HH'd for a looooooooooong time.  I havent had some HH in forever.

Gonna was tonight. I have used the Argan and Olive Oil Beauticurls as a leave in but not as a rinse out so I will try that. I would like to use a few things up by the end of the month...a jar of SM DTM is about 75 gone, so is a bottle of Burts Bee's poo.


----------



## natura87

Eisani said:


> I almost hit Paynah at MNH. Glad I didn't . I do not have time for that kind of foolishness. I ain't bout to be playying with these vendors, paying then getting a refund after the fact cause those running the site don't know how to set it up to keep tally of items in stock in real time. Irks my nerves.



Whoa...and now I am glad that I didnt.


----------



## Ltown

IDareT'sHair said:


> Ltown  What did you end up getting from MyNaturalHairStore?



IDareT'sHair, you mean what wasn't out of stock  shea conditioner and cleansing cream.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I got my 1st Order from MNH I had everything I ordered.


----------



## Brownie518

Hey!! I'm here at work, wishing I was home. Ya'll are making me want to buy something, talking about all your refunds, usps, groupons, all that. I'm not gonna lie, I bought quite a few things this week, not much for hair, though.

divachyk - Thanks! That Keurig is the one I want!! 

It looks like my reg. for this weather we're having now is washing once a week. I didn't even realize I was doing it. It's working fine, though


----------



## divachyk

Brownie518 - I purchased a few non hair items today - nail polish mostly. 

Sent from my DROIDX


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518  Hey Ms. B!

I finally think I know what I want from Ms. Claudie.  I've narrowed it down.


----------



## Eisani

divachyk what did you get?


----------



## Brownie518

Yeah, divachyk what polish(es) did you get?

IDareT'sHair - I guess Claudie is supposed to have some new stuff but I do have a 'tentative' list put together.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518 

So far I have:

Satin Moisturizer
2 8 ounce Jars of Temple Balm Revitalizer*specially for nape*


----------



## divachyk

@Brownie518 and @Eisani
Sinful Colors - Dream On, This is It, Purple Diamond, You Just Wait
ORLY - Opal Hope and Sea Gurl
Confetti - My Favorite Martian
Two Ulta brand lip glosses

ETA: I had hyperlinks to each of these polishes but the forum counted the web addresses as characters, thus my post was over the character limit. Sorry about that.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Hmp.  Hmp.  Hmp.

I see MyNaturalHairStore's 35% is ova'.

Wish I coulda' swooped up a couple more Camille Rose Algae Masques...


----------



## divachyk

IDareT'sHair - do you have a shipment tracking number for MNH? Have you tried the CR Masque yet?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@divachyk No, it just says/said 'Status Shipped' Why? I didn't get one with the one I got yesterday either.

In fact, I don't think I ever have. This is about my 7th time ordering from them. *i know*

And no I haven't tried the Masque yet but @Brownie518 has and loves it!

I have tried the Jansyn & the Growth Oil and both are outstanding. 

Here's what the CR Brochure (insert) says about the Masque:

_"The Vitamin packed deep conditioning treatment is enriched with Green Algae, a natural nutrient that helps with hair loss. With consistent use will stop shedding, breakage, thinning while promoting healthy hair growth"_

Did you get the Masque? I like Camille Rose. They are very professionally done. Smell great (even the growth oil doesn't smell as 'harsh' as some of the others). And their packaging is nice.

I will definitely be keeping these products in my Stash. I only wish I woulda' gotten the Moisture Butter before the 35% Sale ended.erplexed


----------



## 13StepsAhead

Hey ladies I have officially decided the only thing I'm getting for BF is some Oyin hair dew and a wig.


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Imma get some:

Claudie
SheScentIt
Purabody Naturals B1G1
Darcy's Botanicals 2 DC'ers

I bought my Extra Dark JBCO yesterday.


----------



## divachyk

@ IDareT'sHair - this was my first order and mine simply indicated shipped. But tbh, I will likely not get the item because after the pumpkin was OOS and she didn't prorate my shipping, I was annoyed and impulsively asked that she cancel my entire order (rather than questioning why she didn't prorate shipping), which she did. She was a sweetheart about it. My order status still shows shipped though rather than cancelled.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

divachyk  I completely understand.  She's always been really good about CS issues, but I haven't heard back from her regarding my email. 

Asking, if she plans to Restock? 

And what items were OOS on that 2nd order. (haven't heard a werd).

I hope you were refunded.  I honestly don't think she was ready for the Volume.

I'm not sure what my 2nd order will contain.  It woulda' been nice to know.


----------



## divachyk

IDareT'sHair - she never responded via email directly. She wrote me a nice little note in the notes section on my PP refund notice. Let me know if pumpkin will be restocked.


----------



## Eisani

I am worn out. About to get a massage and go to sleep! I used up a cj smoothing conditioner (no backups) and a Crece pelo rinse. I still need to actually detangle but I don't feel like all that right now.

Mama done been to Target and bought some kccc and some Curls products, couldn't see which ones lol. Hope she ain't tryna become a pj!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Eisani  Hmp.  Mama already a PJ.

A Massage Sounds Good Right About Nah.


----------



## chebaby

hello ladies
ive been a little sick this weekend and i think ive only had 3-5 hours of sleep broken up all day lmao. every time i fall asleep here come someone at my door lol.

anywho i am being lazy and will not be doing no braids for a braid out. im gonna cleanse with cj daily fix, condition with emergencee and then rehab and then air dry naked and for the next few days ill just wear a puff with a hump in the front.

yesterday me and the moms went to potomac mills to do some shopping that is the suckiest mall i know. all these damn people bumping into you. i almost had to cut this dude for bumping into my mom.
but i ended up going to pentagon city after where i should have gone all along. i got me flower bomb because i no longer like pink sugar. for some reason it burns my nose now flower bomb is the bomb.com. nice and light and a little powdery.
then i got a philosophy gift set with a bunch of face stuff. when i used to use philosophy my face was flawless.


----------



## chebaby

oh and my HV came yesterday. i forgot how much i love the smell of vatika frosting.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

Hey Ms. Che!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@chebaby

I have Pink Sugar Hair Perfume in my AveYou BF Cart. Not sure if I'll get it.


----------



## chebaby

hey T. whats going on?


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> I have Pink Sugar Hair Perfume in my AveYou BF Cart. Not sure if I'll get it.


its a really girly scent. like vanill and pink cotton candy. its yummy. but just recently it started smelling strong to me and burning the mess out of my nose i dont know whats up with that.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *hey T. whats going on?*


 
@chebaby Girl. Nada.

Tryna' get that BF List down some more. It should be real slo-mo by the 25th.

My Stash is so Ignant I need to leave BF Alone.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *its a really girly scent. like vanill and pink cotton candy. its yummy.* but just recently it started smelling strong to me and burning the mess out of my nose i dont know whats up with that.


 
chebaby  The only reason I said it's a fiddy-fiddy is because I don't wear my hair out often.erplexed  

And when I do, it's smellin' like something else.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby Girl. Nada.
> 
> Tryna' get that BF List down some more. It should be real slo-mo by the 25th.
> 
> *My Stash is so Ignant *I need to leave BF Alone.


 girl i know what you mean. mine is too. i think imma pass on BF i got all this AV comining and i just recently went back to loving naked hair.



IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby  The only reason I said it's a fiddy-fiddy is because I don't wear my hair out often.erplexed
> 
> And when I do, it's smellin' like something else.


dont you have cj smoothing lotion? shoot there you go right there. same exact smell.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby  Yes!  I have 2 of the Smoothing Lotions

*snatches Pink Sugar Hair Perfume outta my AveYou Cart*


----------



## Charz

I love this ecostyler gel.


----------



## mkd

Hey ladies!  My internet is finally back up.  Hope everyone is well!  I cant believe it's Monday again already.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

mkd

I can't either Gurl.  I dread going to work tommorrow (although I'm thankful to have a job)


----------



## Eisani

IDareT'sHair said:


> Eisani  Hmp.  Mama already a PJ.
> 
> A Massage Sounds Good Right About Nah.



IDareT'sHair It was sho nuff good too  I guess I fell asleep with my mouth open cause my throat was dry when I woke up lol. Boo said he couldn't hear the game so he went in the family room


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Eisani said:


> @IDareT'sHair It was sho nuff good too  I guess I fell asleep with my mouth open cause my throat was dry when I woke up lol. Boo said he couldn't hear the game so he went in the family room


 
Eisani  I'm finna to get me some....

   

I mean one........


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Eisani *I'm finna to get me some.*...
> 
> 
> 
> I mean one........


 you a mess lmao


so im finished my hair. it was all matted for me sleeping with it out for the past few days and then just throwing it in a pony tail. so i had to detangle with smoothing lotion


----------



## divachyk

I cataloged my polish last night because I'm finding that I don't recall what colors I have in my stash. I picked up a great suggestion from the NF thread....I swatched my polishes on a 3x5 card so I'll know what's in my stash. My cards tuck away nicely in my clutch so I can at a glance verify what colors I need/don't need when out polish shopping. I also made a 3x5 card of Polish Wish List so that way I'll know what I'm desiring while out shopping (I pick up polish ideas from the NOTD thread).









(Sorry about the poor quality photos but was just posting them so you can get a general idea -- if you have better suggestions for cataloging, let me know)


----------



## divachyk

Alright ladies - about to cowash and DC, chat with you a little later.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Eisani  I'm finna to get me some....
> 
> 
> 
> I mean one........


----------



## Eisani

IDareT'sHair you a mess  

Just got done Skyping with my sister, finger detangled while chatting. 

Cooked neckbones today, dd was like are these part of the chitlin family?


----------



## divachyk

Last night in prep for today's wash, I applied AOWC to my strands and AE garlic at the roots. I slept in that overnight. Both products absorbed into my hair nicely. This afternoon I applied some wheat germ oil to my hair, detangled and cowashed with HV Moist 24/7. I wanted to steam with something after my cowash but I just ran out of time. My hair feels nice though. 

I finally whipped out my Tiiva LI and liked how my hair felt with using it. The scent is stinky but it's not lasting so I can deal with it.


----------



## beautyaddict1913

divachyk I luv the nail polish catalog!

Ladies! Im home sick today and Im even "sicker" that I missed the MNH sale! What did yall get?

bronzebomb and other ladies 3 sisters beauty supply has UFD products for 25% off...for me it added up to .49 cent shipping! I put 2 curly magics in my cart when they added the $9 shipping and $4 taxes, it was $50.49...not worth it for me since UFD is in my city!

All of these good sales before BF....smh!


----------



## bronzebomb

@beautyaddict1913 - I hope this sale is until Friday!  Thank you!!!!!

The shipping is cheaper if you chose USPS.


----------



## Seamonster

Is curly magic the only product people rave about from UFD? 

How do we get the addresses to mail our gift for the Secret Santa? I wanted to buy my gift this week end and ship directly, but when I clicked on the person, I only was able to see the first few numbers of the address.


----------



## chebaby

hey ladies
not feeling well at all.
anyway i did another naked w&g today using smoothing lotion as my co wash.


----------



## Eisani

Somebody stop me from using a Groupon/gc at aveyou! I need retail therapy. Why doesn't walgreens have the  shea moisture curling souffle on their site?? I bought 2 from the store and was mad. I think I have pms. I'm feeling all vulnerable and fragile .

I'll do the name generator/exchange tonight y'all! 

What's urbody doing?


----------



## Eisani

Seamonster said:


> Is curly magic the only product people rave about from UFD?
> 
> How do we get the addresses to mail our gift for the Secret Santa? I wanted to buy my gift this week end and ship directly, but when I clicked on the person, I only was able to see the first few numbers of the address.



You'll get more info tonight


----------



## Shay72

Darcy's Botanicals
25% off
11/25 only, sale starts at midnight


----------



## Minty

Holla chicas...the greatest thing about being in the desert - awesome straightened hair!~ I flatiron and it stays like a champ. I found Phyto and Klorane Mango hair mask. There is a Booth's here with pretty decent store brand conditioners, and L'Occitane. 

The Body Shoppe is here, but very overpriced for the selection of product. I'm working through a new rotation of acquired goodies with my current stash. Aaahhhh, I have product. 

They have steamers here. Tomorrow I'm heading out to the BSS and see if they have the Takara Micro Mist in stock, if not, hopefully they can order it for me and I hope its not ridiculously priced. 

I'm loving my new reggie! flat ironing on slightly dampened hair (using rosewater) and a drop or two of argan or camellia oil per small section. I'm really only flat ironing the roots. It is relaxer straight. 

I know y'all are gearing up for Black Friday!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Evening Divas!

Christine Gant (Brown Butter Beauty) is have 25% off BF. I want 2 of the Neem Oils.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72 said:


> *Darcy's Botanicals*
> *25% off*
> *11/25 only, sale starts at midnight*


 
Shay72  Thanks Shay!  25% is good.  Now I need to know (find out) before I order if Sage will have Thurty!



chebaby said:


> *hey ladies*
> *not feeling well at all.*
> anyway i did another naked w&g today using smoothing lotion as my co wash.


 
chebaby  Waz Wrong Ms. Che?.....


----------



## divachyk

Hey Ladies!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

beautyaddict1913 said:


> *Ladies! Im home sick today and Im even "sicker" that I missed the MNH sale! What did yall get?*
> 
> All of these good sales before BF....smh!


 
beautyaddict1913

Well...I ended up placing 2 orders.  I got the 1st order on Saturday which was:

1 Camille Rose SOYlicious
2 Camille Rose Jansyn Moisture Max Conditioners
1 My Honey Child Buttery Soy Hair Cream

The 2nd order, most of the money was refunded.  So, I don't know what/when I'll get that.erplexed  Or what it is.

Feel Better Ms. Beauty!:blowkiss:


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Under the dryer with Nexxus Emergencee.  Getting ready to Steam again with Purabody Naturals Chocolate Hair Smoothie.

I got a box today from Hairitage Hydrations.  And my JBCO Extra Dark Oil & Argan Oil Combo Shipped.

So...Here's what I'm waiting for:

Afroveda
Another Hairitage (small order)
JBCO
Hairveda
Marie Dean (small order)


----------



## divachyk

IDareT'sHair - it's Christmas every week at your spot. Let me get your address. 

I received my Verizon mifi today. On the phone with these jokers trying to get it activated. Tell me why they giving me the run around -- think it's because I didn't buy it directly from them (purchased it from Amazon). Dey 'bouts ta make me get skrait ugaly!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@divachyk It won't be Christmas No mo' up in this piece after all these Sales/Discounts are over. 

After BF I'm about to be on serious use up mode.  

But I'll have enough to easily go right into Spring/Summer.

I feel You Diva! Girl....I hates da' Runaround.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Shay72 Thanks Shay! 25% is good. Now I need to know (find out) before I order if Sage will have Thurty!
> 
> 
> 
> @chebaby Waz Wrong Ms. Che?.....


 that time

i was thinking about getting DRC from amazon.com. im still not sure yet though.


----------



## chebaby

divachyk, i didnt forget about you lol. im sending it out tomorrow.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> that time
> 
> *i was thinking about getting DRC from amazon.com. im still not sure yet though.*


 
@chebaby Lawd Gurl Say No Mo' Drink some Hot Tea.

Did you say you spent your Groupon the other day? 

I wanna spend mine so bad.

I don't think AveYou gone have nothing extra BF. I mean...that durn thang is burnin' a hole in my pocket.

I want like 4 Argans & Olives 1 Repair Me, 1 Rehab & 2 DM Buttercremes.

Did you ever re-try the Duo Tex?  Did you get your Spray Bottle?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I really like this Purabody Chocolate Hair Smoothie!

It's very, very nice.


----------



## 13StepsAhead

hey ladies  I finally have time to sit down and catch up. I ordered 3 WDT from MNH and they came in today. I tried to order the DB pumkin as well, but it was OOS; this actually worked out for me because I only paid $18 including shipping for my order.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

13StepsAhead said:


> hey ladies  I finally have time to sit down and catch up. *I ordered 3 WDT from MNH and they came in today. I tried to order the DB pumkin as well, but it was OOS; this actually worked out for me because I only paid $18 including shipping for my order.*


 
13StepsAhead 

Hey 13!  I was thinking about you earlier!

I wish I knew what I was getting in that 2nd order?  

But it has to be either Camille Rose Algae Deep Masque or BeeMine Luscious.  Everything else was DB.


----------



## 13StepsAhead

IDareT'sHair I hope you get it soon, so you can see what's up with that package. They shoul have let you know what you are getting.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby Lawd Gurl Say No Mo' Drink some Hot Tea.
> 
> Did you say you spent your Groupon the other day?
> 
> I wanna spend mine so bad.
> 
> I don't think AveYou gone have nothing extra BF. I mean...that durn thang is burnin' a hole in my pocket.
> 
> I want like 4 Argans & Olives 1 Repair Me, 1 Rehab & 2 DM Buttercremes.
> 
> Did you ever re-try the Duo Tex? Did you get your Spray Bottle?


 yea girl i spent that thang lol. i couldnt hold onto it any longer. i wanted to try this product called egyption magic. supposed to be an all natural cream you can use from head to toe. sounds good.

naw i havent gotten that spray bottle yet. you know im lazy

normally i would say go on and spend that groupon but what if they have an amazing BF sale? that groupon will come in handy

have any of yall smelled Chloe? what cha think about it?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby  Get that Spray Bottle before you invest in that DRC28.  I just saw it on ebay for $77.00

Chloe is old skool.  Why, what chu' think?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

13StepsAhead  I just emailed her again.erplexed  

It might come tommorrow.  She ships pretty fast.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair - Hey, T! What you doin'?

I'm here at work, tired, tired, tired. And hungry like a mug, too. They're about to show Captain America in one of the conference rooms. Trying to boost morale with a movie and snacks...
I can't wait to do my hair this week. I'm going to cowash on Wednesday with something. Late Saturday night, I'll prepoo with SM Purification masque, wash, and DC with some BFH or something. I need some Aphogee Green Tea & keratin or some HTN Follicle spray before then. I'll have to stop at the store.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Hey ladies seems like I spoke too soon I received a refund notification along with an email from MHN. My second order was totally refunded and only the algae mask and 1 GPB was shipped from the first. What a mess


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518 

Girl, just finished up my little hurr. I did use up 1 ASIAN Cleansing Pudding. I have 1 Back-Up.

I'm also almost finished with 1 Claudie Fortifying and 1 Nexxus Ensure (Back ups of each).

I finally heard back from MNH. They are sending me 1 DB Cleansing & 1 CR Algae Masque.

They are having a BF Sale, she didn't say what % tho'. (Yep, I asked)


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *Hey ladies seems like I spoke too soon I received a refund notification along with an email from MHN. My second order was totally refunded and only the algae mask and 1 GPB was shipped from the first. What a mess*


 
curlyhersheygirl

Girlerplexed  I know. 

I've never had an issue with her/them before.  I just don't think she was prepared for the on-slaught of PJ's Swoopin' Down on Her.

Hmp.  Errrbody Ain't BJ  BJ Gone Gets That Monnnneeeeee:dollar::dollar::dollar:


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> curlyhersheygirl
> 
> Girlerplexed  I know.
> 
> I've never had an issue with her/them before.  *I just don't think she was prepared for the on-slaught of PJ's Swoopin' Down on Her*.
> 
> Hmp.  Errrbody Ain't BJ  BJ Gone Gets That Monnnneeeeee:dollar::dollar::dollar:



IDareT'sHair She sure wasn't. The thing is she sent me my shipping notice and charged my CC so I thought I was set. Only to receive 2 emails a few hours ago. I hope she's better prepared for BF but I'm not sure if I'll mess with them again just yet.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl  I understand.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Marie Dean won't have a Sale until the 2nd week of December (which will give me time to recoup from BF).


----------



## Eisani

Those participating in the exchange should be able to see whose name was drawn. If you need a full address, go to your giftee's page and look at their profile. If it isn't there, go to the Secret Q&A and at the bottom, ask them to add their address to their profile. Even if it's for an arranged, temporary time.


----------



## beautyaddict1913

@Eisani is it too late for me to get in the secret santa exchange?

I havent washed my hair since last week but its sooo soft! And greasy too lol...but I used SSI coco cream LI on the length of my hair and DM buttercream on my ends....I love em both! I like the SSI coco cream better than the CJ Smoothing Lotion....too bad I have 10 bottles of smoothing lotion and only 2 bottles of SSI...I think Im only comparing them because of the smell lol


----------



## Eisani

beautyaddict1913 I'm sorry, names have already been drawn 

Good morning ladies! I knew my hair wouldn't be dry this morning, but it feels like I just washed it! Puttiing on a scarf then a snood for work. I hate the sinus drainage this time of year. I need a new humidifier, too. Pulled mine out and it isn't working so guess I'll be adding it to my BF list.


----------



## bronzebomb

I purchased 2 items from 3 Sister's Beauty Supply; the Glossy and the Curly Magic.  I figured I already had enough butters, shampoos and conditioners.

I guess I will only buy from Komaza this BF;  I want the coconut pudding and coconut lotion.

I kinda want some Hydrathema Naturals and Shescentit.  I'll see what the sales are before I decide.  They both will be impulse purchases.


----------



## Eisani

BF BASK 20% off everything, still giving free samples with every order and flat rate $5 shipping.


----------



## Eisani

bronzebomb said:


> I purchased 2 items from 3 Sister's Beauty Supply; the Glossy and the Curly Magic.  I figured I already had enough butters, shampoos and conditioners.
> 
> I guess I will only buy from Komaza this BF;  I want the coconut pudding and coconut lotion.
> 
> I kinda want some Hydrathema Naturals and Shescentit.  I'll see what the sales are before I decide.  They both will be impulse purchases.



SSI is 30% off Nov 25-28 code sheblfr2011


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Hey ladies just finished my hair. I used up the following

SSI coco cream LI 
SSI banana brulee
SM ant-breakage mask
CJ rehab


----------



## mkd

I am definitely hitting ssi's sale.  If aveyou does something, I will be on that too.  I cant think of anything else.  Bask does look good.


----------



## bronzebomb

mkd & Eisani 30% is great!  I am getting something!


----------



## Shay72

I finished HV's Acai Berry, HH's Creamy Horsetail Butter, and Qhem's AOHC. I have back ups for all.

My Shea Moisture is here. Really excited about trying the body washes. Looking for replacements for Jasmine's. Happy that BNB is having a BF sale because I want to try their body washes too.


----------



## chebaby

hey ladies
my AV shipped.


----------



## Eisani

Just got a special request for me to press my hair for the holidays. I told him if I straighten for Turkey day, he can hang it up for Christmas. He said, "Aw babe, I can only pick one?" He act like this is some kind of prize drawing.


----------



## divachyk

What's up ladies! Been prepping for vacay so my time has been a little limited but I'm lurking and checking in. Three weeks off from work! Lawd ham-mercy. This will feel good.

Eisani - lol, your hunny wants his arm candy to show off that swanging banging hair! Can't say I blame him.  Your hair is gorgeous.


----------



## divachyk

chebaby said:


> @divachyk, i didnt forget about you lol. im sending it out tomorrow.


chebaby - no worries, just whenever you have time.


----------



## Eisani

divachyk Three weeks off sounds glorious! Enjoy the break!

One of boo's favorite local jazz groups does a pre Thanksgiving show every year so I know we'll be going and we have a couple of holiday parties in December, so we'll see. I found a dress and fell in love but the price made me sweat a little . I may shorten my bf list in order to buy the dress. That dress would be set OFF with the deep waves I get from a chunky twist out


----------



## divachyk

Jane Carter Sample Packs 
$9.99 _each _with free shipping

*Curly/Natural Sample Kit*
Kit includes:
Curl Defining Cream - 1 oz
Revitalizing Leave-In Conditioner - 2 oz
Nourish and Shine - 1/4 oz
*
Relaxed/Natural Sample Kit*
Kit includes:
Moisture Nourishing Shampoo -2 oz
Revitalizing Leave-In Conditioner -2 oz
Nutrient Replenishing Conditioner -2 oz
Nourish and Shine - 1/4 oz

http://www.janecartersolution.com/sampling.html


----------



## divachyk

No experience with this company but:
Skin Care Logic
All products are 15% off in November! 
Enter ORANGE15 at the 'Summary' screen of checkout. 
http://www.skincarelogic.com/

Can you tell I'm going through my email?


----------



## Eisani

I bought nail polish today. 8 bottles total . Just used Orly Fowl Play


----------



## beautyaddict1913

I need to try all of my SSI stuff in the next few weeks so I can know what to repurchase (Okra, Pomegranate, and Fortifying). I know fa sho Im getting at least 4 bottles of CoCo Cream LI, A 16 oz. avocado, macadamia gel, brazil buttercream, cutie pie LI & butter!

Also, @chebaby and the other ladies that were interested, Donna Marie is offering 15% off the new hair whip, use code HAIRWHIP now thru 11/17....I wonder what she's doing for BF since thats awfully close to the holiday!

*ETA: I am super excited that vendors are announcing the sales early! Last year we didnt know until like the week of!*


----------



## divachyk

@Eisani - Fowl Play is on my to buy list. Picked it up the other day but put it back down. It will be mine soon, very soon. Are you participating in NF exchange? ETA: Have you purchased Nubar polishes? I ordered a few the other day. Hope they look good in person as I could never find them on thes shelf.


----------



## beautyaddict1913

Eisani & divachyk have yall used or heard of herbal riche oil?


----------



## divachyk

No beautyaddict1913, I haven't.


----------



## Eisani

divachyk I bought the Birds of a Feather set because it ended up being cheaper than buying individually. Androgynie was $4.49 and the trio was $8.49. I may participate in the NF exchange, haven't decided yet. I have a few Nubar polishes that I've never used.

beautyaddict1913 I remember reading about it but never ordered. I remember the ingredients looked good!


----------



## Zaz

Hey ladies 

I've been busy lately and my hair is a hot mess as a result. I ran the NYC marathon on Sunday  I'm still sore all over from that but my mama got me a hot stone massage today so hopefully that'll help.

I wanted to do the gift exchange before I left but the address thing was holding me up but now I saw the anonymous ask thing.
Today I'm going to clarify with Neutrogena anti-residue shampoo, DC with Joico Kpak reconstructor and maybe follow that up with some AO HSR depending how my hair feels.


----------



## natura87

Hello ladies. I used up a Loreal Everstrong Overnight Repair Treatment.


----------



## natura87

So far I'm looking atDonna Marie(20%), Sage (25%), Bask(20%), Purabody Naturals(20 or 25% I cant remember) and Darcy's (25%). DM was originally 15% but I guess she hiked it up to 20. I think the Qhemet sale is in December but then I can get Qhemet from Sage.....

I swear..... I've never hauled on BF before so....yeah, I might. My neice looked at my box that came yesterday and say "Pretty sure this is for your hair, huh?".


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Hey Divas!  

My Afroveda Shipped as well chebaby.  I'm stick 'ticked' I didn't get 2 Ashlii's.  

That was f-a-s-t!  (For them).

Anyway, I finished up one Claudie Hair Butter.  I have a back-up.

I hate that Sage's 30% is "In Store Only"

Nothing much else going on.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I want that Tapicoa Hair Stuff from b.a.s.k.  Not sure if I'll get it tho'.erplexed

The only reason I will order DB from Sage instead of directly from DB is because Sage has that Pumpkin Exlir and DB's site doesn't.  

I shole wish Sage woulda' done 30% on-line as well tho'.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> Hey Divas!
> 
> My Afroveda Shipped as well @chebaby.* I'm stick 'ticked' I didn't get 2 Ashlii's. *
> 
> *That was f-a-s-t! (For them).*
> 
> Anyway, I finished up one Claudie Hair Butter. I have a back-up.
> 
> I hate that Sage's 30% is "In Store Only"
> 
> Nothing much else going on.


 i was thinking the same thing at the bolded. but i guess one ashlii is enough since i still have kbb mask and curl rehab which im running through cause ive been co washing with it

hey ladies

my hair is in a cute low puff today. i need to steam cause ive been having to co wash daily cause my hair isnt holding moisture for more than a day. its probably because my hair has been naked.

i went perfume crazy today its my new "thing". i got burberry brit, miss dior cherie miss dior cherie toilette, love chloe and something else i know im missing lol. the dior is my favorite followed by flower bomb and then love chloe.


----------



## Seamonster

i am thinking i may try ufd curly magic, and good hair? I am also on the fence about picking up some more Darcy's? Decisions, decisions. My twists outs look worse than my wash n gos, I need some help.


----------



## Eisani

I have worn a hat two days in a row cause I'm scared of how this twist out is gonna look  NOT liking the sticky coated feeling my hair has from the Shea Moisture Curling Souffle. I'll take ot down and look at it tonight.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Hey ladies my BF list is looking ridiculous erplexed. I keep trying to redo it but that only causes me to add more stuff to it


----------



## Ltown

Hi ladies, busy with school. No BF list so far won't get anything again unless 30% and in stock  i well stocked!  I will do the NF exchange have lots of that too!


----------



## JJamiah

chebaby said:


> i was thinking the same thing at the bolded. but i guess one ashlii is enough since i still have kbb mask and curl rehab which im running through cause ive been co washing with it
> 
> hey ladies
> 
> my hair is in a cute low puff today. i need to steam cause ive been having to co wash daily cause my hair isnt holding moisture for more than a day. its probably because my hair has been naked.
> 
> *i went perfume crazy today its my new "thing". i got burberry brit, miss dior cherie miss dior cherie toilette, love chloe and something else i know im missing lol. the dior is my favorite followed by flower bomb and then love chloe.[/*QUOTE]
> 
> 
> I love the
> D & G light blue
> DKNY Red Delicious
> Hane Morie Blue Butterly or Pink I forget it is the perfume not the toilet water * if it isn't parfume or perfume I don't buy!
> Gucci RUsh
> Burberry - Mr. Bought this me no likey but will wear for him
> 
> My one cheapie
> 
> Avon In Bloom  I likey
> 
> I love smelling good!


----------



## JJamiah

I have 2 things and getting multiples of those items for BF.

Curlformers extra wide and long
and about 5 wigs 

I don't know which wigs yet as I am still on my no buy until Black Friday will look them and purchase 

Yay! So excited!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Hey Ladies!

I got my 2nd order from MNH. She sent 1 CR Algae Masque and 1 DB Cleansing Conditioner. And I'm good with that.

I'll see what MNH does BF.

Just Massaged in some Christine Gant Neem Oil. I need to see how it feels before I decide to reorder. 

It smells very lemony, so I want to make sure I don't have a 'reaction' (citrus oil).


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Eisani

Have you decided how you'll wear your Hair for Your Business Trip yet?


----------



## 13StepsAhead

IDareT'sHair said:


> Hey Divas!
> 
> *My Afroveda Shipped as well @**chebaby**. I'm stick 'ticked' I didn't get 2 Ashlii's.*
> 
> That was f-a-s-t! (For them).
> 
> Anyway, I finished up one Claudie Hair Butter. I have a back-up.
> 
> I hate that Sage's 30% is "In Store Only"
> 
> Nothing much else going on.


 
My AV still hasn't shipped yet  She better get on the good foot.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

13StepsAhead  I got my Tracking Info & Errrthang.  So I guess it's legit.

_*surprised*_

Did you try that Enso Cacao DC'er Again?  

I was curious if your hair was still a bit 'dry' after using or if it was the towel vs t-shirt?


----------



## 13StepsAhead

IDareT'sHair no I didn't use it again. I was supposed to wash today, but I had some stuff to do after work and now I'm beat so I will try it again tomorrow.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

13StepsAhead

Have you narrowed down your BF List?


----------



## 13StepsAhead

IDareT'sHair said:


> @13StepsAhead
> 
> Have you narrowed down your BF List?


 
IDareT'sHair unfortunately I will only be getting my hair dew from Oyin, and something Pura's BOGO. My shipping budget for my move is a little less than I thought, so I don't want to come out of my pocket too much to ship stuff.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Saravun is thinking about having 20% off for LHCF.  I'll post in the Seller's Thread if she does.

Her stuff is already relatively 'inexpensive' so 20% is great.  It will just be for Fri-Sat.

She also sent me a sample of a new Castor Oil product she was formulating.


----------



## 13StepsAhead

IDareT'sHair I really like saravun's broccoli butter so if they have a sale I may get something from them.


----------



## Brownie518

chebaby - I love Miss Dior Cherie!! One of my all time favorites. Flowerbomb, too. I plan to get both with Sephora's VIB 20% this week. Love Chloe is the new one? What does that smell like?

I like that Saravun Broccoli Butter, also. It is so light and fluffy. I am adding Saravun to my list. I'll be getting bask, too.


----------



## chebaby

Brownie518 said:


> @chebaby - I love Miss Dior Cherie!! One of my all time favorites. Flowerbomb, too. I plan to get both with Sephora's VIB 20% this week. Love Chloe is the new one? What does that smell like?
> 
> I like that Saravun Broccoli Butter, also. It is so light and fluffy. I am adding Saravun to my list. I'll be getting bask, too.


 yea love chloe is new i think. its in a tall pink bottle. it smells nice and soft. very light and girly but not sweet like flower bomb.


----------



## Eisani

Shoot I wanna wear a twist out but idk. Just finished packing and about to assess this hair situation right now.


----------



## divachyk

@Eisani - when do you fly out?

@13StepsAhead & @IDareT'sHair & @chebaby and ladies - I got my ship notice & tracking info from AV purchase.

@Zaz - wow, that's awesome. Proud of you. How many miles?

ETA: che, you feeling better?


----------



## divachyk

Today I received Nubar 2010 (nail polish). Have a few more in route. Hope they arrive before dh and I vacay to Vegas. Mama wants ta' look fly!


----------



## 13StepsAhead

Dag nabit KBB had flash sale for luscious locks and I missed it


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## chebaby

divachyk said:


> @Eisani - when do you fly out?
> 
> @13StepsAhead & @IDareT'sHair & @chebaby and ladies - I got my ship notice & tracking info from AV purchase.
> 
> @Zaz - wow, that's awesome. Proud of you. How many miles?
> 
> ETA: che, you feeling better?


 hey lady
im WAS feeling better but then now im feeling bad again. but its all good. im just waiting to go home and smell my perfumes.


----------



## Brownie518

chebaby - you feel better, girl. This weather has just been terrible for folks. A few people at my job have pneumonia and 2 have actually died from it in the past two months. Gotta be careful. 

I'm about to cowash and then watch movies with SO. See ya.


----------



## chebaby

Brownie518 said:


> @chebaby - you feel better, girl. This weather has just been terrible for folks. A few people at my job have pneumonia and 2 have actually died from it in the past two months. Gotta be careful.
> 
> I'm about to cowash and then watch movies with SO. See ya.


  thats sad about your co workers. thats a shame. but im feeling bad from some medication my doc gave me its like a low dose of birth control and they are messing me up big time. i am never taking them again ever. id rather just be abnormal cause thats normal to me


----------



## chebaby

oh and im gonna go back to using leave in cause my naked hair is getting dry. its getting too cold for naked hair.


----------



## Eisani

divachyk I leave tomorrow night. 

My twist out is shrunken to death, but pretty! Shiny, well-defined...still feels weird though


----------



## bronzebomb

Seamonster - I'm trying UFD for the first time as well.  Charz uses it; I think it's a staple for her.  She and I don't have the same texture, but it's worth a try.  I also purchased Glossy.  SpicyEve (YouTube) and I have the same texture.  She likes them both.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

So....KBB had a Flash Sale for Luscious Locs uh???? 

Somebody needs to start checking that @13StepsAhead

13, you might have to start checking that on a regular.  I never (rarely) go there.

This would be around the time she would do that.


----------



## divachyk

Safe travels Eisani


----------



## beautyaddict1913

Im on KBB's email list and she emails daily lol...I meant to log in here from work and announce that she did the flash sale at noon and at 8:00 PM but I got so busy that I didnt have the chance....also u cant clean up like we used to at that sale because she has limits now lol...no more getting 8 jars for $100 like last time lol


----------



## Ltown

Hey ladies!  Zaz, awesome congrat!

I used yo avacodo butter from hairtage will buy again, since it was gifted! Sweet T, thanks.
So the More i catch up in here i may have a small BF list things i want to try!
Ssi seyani butter,


----------



## Shay72

I will attempt to work on my BF list in the next few days. I fear it will be just as scary as curlyhersheygirl's. I know I plan to buy from 5 vendors minimum. I didn't buy anything last BF. Oh yeah I will be doing Qhem's sale in Dec too. Well if the sale isn't at a crazy time.


----------



## destine2grow

Morning ladies!!! I am so speechless about that one thread!!!! You have got to be careful what you say/type. Also you have got to be careful with who you call your internet friends. This mess is just crazy!!!!

People wanting to contact people employers about things they do on youtube and then ppl on LHCH contacting chick on youtube and giving her the poster address and stuff. Really, Really... I mean seriously.... 

Lawd keep me near the cross cuz I know I would have lost it. You don't mess with my money and if you are my friend you don't cross me like that. I think I will stick to posting very few. 

chebaby feel better
Eisani be safe

You ladies enjoy your day!


----------



## bronzebomb

*Koils by Nature*

Moisturizing Shealoe Leave In Conditioner $11.11 for 11 minutes starting @ 11:11 am - 11:22 am est.


Our Price: $ 11.11 (2per customer limit)   
List Price: $22.50
S & H: $1.11
Sale Date: Friday, 11-11-11
Sale Start: 11:11 am (est)
Sale Ends: 11:22 am(est)



Moisturizing Shealoe Leave-In Conditioner


----------



## Zaz

divachyk said:


> @Zaz - wow, that's awesome. Proud of you. How many miles?
> 
> ETA: che, you feeling better?





Ltown said:


> Hey ladies!  Zaz, awesome congrat!



Thanks, it was 26.2 miles of pure torture  no it was actually pretty fun, and a surprising number of people come out to support. Brooklyn was by far the most enthusiastic, and every time I saw a sign that said "black girls run" or I heard people shouting my name (I was running for charity so they had our names on our shirts), I got a lil extra pep in my step. 
I even had an LHCF buddy meet me at the 20 mile mark which was super cool


----------



## 13StepsAhead

destine2grow I didn't see that thread, but that's crazy! 


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Seamonster

bronzebomb I am looking forward to your review. Three sisters has UFD on sale for BF at 25% off, so let me know what you think. 

chebaby Sorry the bc messed you up, have you tried looking into natural remedies, they take longer to work, but once you get it right, you are in control of your own body.

I am excited, about Secret Santa, love doing gift exchanges, I signed up for the NC one too.


----------



## divachyk

I'm getting caught up so I have a million things to say but first 
Ladies, HOW U DU-IN (_Wendy Williams voice)_ 

@chebaby @IDareT'sHair - I have Pink Sugar and liked it at first but it's so-so now. Dh likes it though so I will spray some one before, well you know.  I sampled Flower Bomb but it's kind of strong and I have migraines so I'm skeptic to buy that one. I like Justin Bieber Someday hair mist. It's $20 at Sephora. Check it out if you're every nearby a Sephora.

@Brownie518 - wow, two ppl passing away? That's sad. Very sad. 

@destine2grow and @13StepsAhead - I have no idea what thread you are referring to but I'm backlogged on my LHCF surfing so hopefully I'll run across it. 

@bronzebomb - have you ever tried the Shealoe LI?

chebaby - I have an IUD for my bc method and that keeps me regular, so regular it's not at all, which I like.


----------



## bronzebomb

divachyk I've tried other products, not the Shealoe Leave-in, but I hear its good.  It has the Jamaican Black Castor Oil in it...the conditiner usually is $22, which is why I refused to buy it!.  AND the shipping is $1.11 - Now that's a deal!

Seamonster - Are you going to try UFD?


----------



## destine2grow

@divachyk and @13StepsAhead this is the thread I am referring to http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=579719


----------



## chebaby

divachyk said:


> I'm getting caught up so I have a million things to say but first
> Ladies, HOW U DU-IN (_Wendy Williams voice)_
> 
> @chebaby @IDareT'sHair - I have Pink Sugar and liked it at first but it's so-so now. Dh likes it though so I will spray some one before, well you know.  I sampled Flower Bomb but it's kind of strong and I have migraines so I'm skeptic to buy that one. I like Justin Bieber Someday hair mist. It's $20 at Sephora. Check it out if you're every nearby a Sephora.
> 
> @Brownie518 - wow, two ppl passing away? That's sad. Very sad.
> 
> @destine2grow and @13StepsAhead - I have no idea what thread you are referring to but I'm backlogged on my LHCF surfing so hopefully I'll run across it.
> 
> @bronzebomb - have you ever tried the Shealoe LI?
> 
> @chebaby - I have an IUD for my bc method and that keeps me regular, so regular it's not at all, which I like.


i used to love pink sugar but now its strong to me. and like you i get migraines so i had to put that away. right now im trying out burberry brit and i am in love with it. it has a lot of vanilla in it but i still think miss dior cherie is my fave.

ill do research on IUD. thanx girl cause im so lost now that these pills done messed me up



Seamonster said:


> @bronzebomb I am looking forward to your review. Three sisters has UFD on sale for BF at 25% off, so let me know what you think.
> 
> @chebaby *Sorry the bc messed you up, have you tried looking into natural remedies, they take longer to work, but once you get it right, you are in control of your own body.*
> 
> I am excited, about Secret Santa, love doing gift exchanges, I signed up for the NC one too.


 at one point i was taking maca and it tasted but for some reason i stopped. i might go back to it.


destine2grow said:


> *Morning ladies!!! I am so speechless about that one thread!!!! You have got to be careful what you say/type. Also you have got to be careful with who you call your internet friends. This mess is just crazy!!!!*
> 
> *People wanting to contact people employers about things they do on youtube and then ppl on LHCH contacting chick on youtube and giving her the poster address and stuff. Really, Really... I mean seriously.... *
> 
> *Lawd keep me near the cross cuz I know I would have lost it. You don't mess with my money and if you are my friend you don't cross me like that. I think I will stick to posting very few. *
> 
> @chebaby feel better
> @Eisani be safe
> 
> You ladies enjoy your day!


girl what thread? im always left in the dark lol.

and thank you




so ladies i co washed today with curl rehab and left a little in. i cant wait to steam this weekend.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

divachyk said:


> @IDareT'sHair - *like Justin Bieber Someday hair mist. It's $20 at Sephora. Check it out if you're every nearby a Sephora.*


 
divachyk  Hmp. 

I wish I would......  Nah....Not a Fan.  I Don't have $20.00 for that.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ltown Shay72 I know ya'll don't want any new Vendors but, you both need to try:  Saravun Naturals (Esty) Broccoli Seed Hair Cream & Castor Seed Hair Cream.


----------



## Eisani

Hey ladies! At the airport blinkking . I'm ready to get gone. It actually snowed today and I am NOT ready. TSA guy complimented my hair and said, " I sure love a natural black woman. Have a good one, sis." 

This flight doesn't leave for another 45 minutes and I'm tired! I'm scheduled to meet with the others for cocktails around 10 but I may just order room service and sleep! Why dranks so late anyway? Let me find out these folks tryna get it in! Oh yea, my coworker gave me nail polish and some Boot's body creams she brought back from UK. I lurve her.


----------



## beautyaddict1913

Good afternoon ladies!
I have been wearing my hair in a ponytail or ballerina bun the past two weeks! I havent washed in two weeks...its a mess! Things are slowing down for me some so I need to get back on it! I will definitely do my hair this weekend tho...I am thinking of using some Miss Jessie's since I havent had a decent hairstyle in months lol...we will see!


----------



## cch24

Hi ladies! I don't know if it's already been posted but rickysnyc.com is having 20% off through the month of November, excludes Moroccan Oil and sale items.


*back to lurking*


----------



## IDareT'sHair

cch24  Hey Girl!


:blowkiss:


----------



## Charz

bronzebomb said:


> Seamonster - I'm trying UFD for the first time as well.  Charz uses it; I think it's a staple for her.  She and I don't have the same texture, but it's worth a try.  I also purchased Glossy.  SpicyEve (YouTube) and I have the same texture.  She likes them both.



Girl this ecostyler is my new love. i use loads and loads and it defines my hair. day 2 it's soft but defined. keeps tangles at bay because it's defined. and it's cheap!


----------



## divachyk

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Ltown @Shay72 I know ya'll don't want any new Vendors but, you both need to try:  Saravun Naturals (Esty) Broccoli Seed Hair Cream & Castor Seed Hair Cream.


Know you were not talking to me but this sounds good


----------



## divachyk

IDareT'sHair - I'm so glad I seen your post about the Saravun sale. I was planning to buy a few items but dang, glad I waited.


----------



## 13StepsAhead

Hey ladies! 

IDareT'sHair the Enso cacao DCer didn't work for my hair, no tangles this time bit it felt a little strange. Sucks because I really wanted to like it, oh well hopefully the sea buckthorn works. 

Today I used up Jasmines hibiscus in brown sugar and DM buttermilk.

Do any of you ladies use Chi silk infusion or Paul Mitchell super skinny serum? I have these and I want to get rid of them, so PM if your interested.


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## IDareT'sHair

divachyk  I think you'll like Saravun

13StepsAhead  Too bad it didn't work for you. 

I sure hope the Sea Buckthorn does.


----------



## Ltown

IDareT'sHair said:


> Ltown Shay72 I know ya'll don't want any new Vendors but, you both need to try:  Saravun Naturals (Esty) Broccoli Seed Hair Cream & Castor Seed Hair Cream.





divachyk said:


> Know you were not talking to me but this sounds good


Hey ladies, just got out of class off tomorrow.  IDareT'sHair, i will check it out.  divachyk, what's the status on lay off?


----------



## Eisani

Hey y'all, landed safely, about to shower and peruse the web. They'll see me tomorrow lol. I think I'm going to hit paynah on the Herbal Riche beautyaddict1913 mentioned. Watched one of Empressri's vids and she mentioned it too so that was just a sign from pj lovin jeezus


----------



## divachyk

Ltown - no further info mentioned after the initial, formal announcement. I've attended several meetings where leadership made an informal statement that everyone will have "a" job although it might not be the same job you once held. Time will tell.


----------



## divachyk

Happy Veterans Day to all that have served and are currently serving!!!!

Hope you all have a great day -- dh and I are about to hit the streets and run errands.


----------



## Eisani

I'm sitting in this meeting and my eyes are crossing. Folks with monotone voices need not speak early in the morning or after lunch. Finance panel, IR panel, lunch (come on, lunch!), 2 seminars and the evening mixer = 12 hrs  but I hear we'll be done by 1 on Monday. Pray my skrenf.

I ordered the Herbal Riche and a coat last night .


----------



## Iluvsmuhgrass

Eisani I know you didn't mean to be funny but I howled.  Hang in there.


----------



## bronzebomb

Yay!  I used up a product, Taiykel Leave-in AfroDetangler.  I love it, but will not repurchase until 2013.


----------



## divachyk

Eisani - ITA! A great speaker is able to survey the audience and know when it is time to take a break because hey have lost the audience.


----------



## divachyk

bronzebomb - I ordered 1 Shea aloe but my shipping didn't default to $1.11 so I emailed her. Hope they refund me accordingly. Did your shipping default to $1.11 correctly?


----------



## Seamonster

Finished 
Claudie's Mango conditioner, great detangler and co wash, favorite scent, trying Claudie's intense conditioner and Claudie's Avocado next so I can decide which one for the sale
Claudie's Kpangnan conditioner, light weight deep conditioner, love the smell, finishing Oyin honey hemp next
Hairveda's whipped ends hydraytion, Claudie's ends assurance 1 is next
Pura Natural Capuachu butter Tahition scent is delicious, trying Hello Hydration avocado cloud next


----------



## Shay72

I keep finding Claudie's products all up & through here that I haven't tried. Trying her curly buttercream now. Bought that on a whim because gels work better on my hair but wanted to try it because SSI's Papaya Souffle works on my hair. Also found a spray leave in by Claudie that I haven't tried yet. For those of you that have tried the Kapanga conditioner and her protein treatment how do you like them?Finished her braid spray and have one back up. That braid spray and Oyin's Dew is a great combo for my hair.


----------



## Eisani

Is it bad that I want cookup? Hoping I can sneak and order from Koils by Nature...any of you tried/like the Shealoe li?

ETA dammit I missed the first saled but caught the second. 15% off plus free shipping.


----------



## divachyk

Eisani, what did you buy from KBN? I got one Shea Aloe.

bronzebomb - KBN refunded my shipping to make it $1.11.

Sent from my DROIDX


----------



## divachyk

Just seen on Twitter that ASIAN will be in select Sally's 'shortly' - no date listed. 

Sent from my DROIDX


----------



## Eisani

divachyk just another sample kit. I have enough crap! 

Just broke for a hour 20 minute lunch, but I think I may catch a cat nap. My iron is low and I have zero energy.


----------



## Seamonster

shay77 I just finished the Claudie's Kapangnan it is comparable to Oyin Honey Hemp. They have similar type ingredients, but I prefer Claudie's because of the scent, and it has a lot of herbs.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Finished up 1 Claudie Fortifying.  

Almost finished Camille Rose Jansyn Moisture Max.  This conditioner is a GEM!  Lurves it! (I'd buy a Liter)

I'm under the dryer with Nexxus Emergencee now, and getting ready to Steam with the last of my MD Olive, Wheat, Berry (no back ups).  May replace once I put a dent in my MD Haul.

Shay72  Yes, I've tried the Kapanga.  I may repurchase it at some point, but right now I'll stick with what I have multiples of:  Deep Conditioner, Avocado Intense and Mango Cream Rinse.  

IMO:  It was just okay.  Sea described it along the lines of OHH.  I didn't quite think that, but it was fine.  erplexed

I really love the Fortifying & the Deep.  Have to get around to the Avocado Intense & the Mango Cream Rinse.


----------



## chebaby

chello ladies
i was lazy and didnt feel like doing my hair today. so im wearing a second day high puff with cd hair balm on it. i forgot how much i actually love hair balm it smells like the best honey and almond mix in the world and it gives the hair major shine. in fact im not sure which one i like more, the hair balm or oyin bsp.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@chebaby Chello Ms. Che!

I'm under the dryer, but getting ready to Steam. Disappointed that there is no mail today.

But, I did see plenty of Fed-Ex trucks on da' road today. 

My MD (1) item should roll through here tomorrow.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby Chello Ms. Che!
> 
> I'm under the dryer, but getting ready to Steam. Disappointed that there is no mail today.
> 
> But, I did see plenty of Fed-Ex trucks on da' road today.
> 
> My MD (1) item should roll through here tomorrow.


  hey lady
i was looking for mail too

i dont know what kind of priority mail AV uses but if she shipped on the 8th we should have gotten our stuff yesterday we probably wont get it until monday.


----------



## Seamonster

IDareT'sHair I may try Claudie's deep during the sale. The mango rinse is my favorite co wash so far. I want to pick up a Marie Dean deep conditioner or mask, what do you like is the best?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Seamonster Sea, Yeah, you should definitely try Claudie's Deep.  Excellent for Cowashing.  Very nice.  You'll love it.  And also her Protein Conditioner (in the Jar).

I haven't tried any MD 'bottled conditioners'. I'm addicted to DC'ers. 

I've only used/tried the Masques/Treatments/Leave-Ins/Butters/Balms.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> hey lady
> i was looking for mail too
> 
> *i dont know what kind of priority mail AV uses but if she shipped on the 8th we should have gotten our stuff yesterday we probably wont get it until monday*.


 
@chebaby Maybe we'll get our AV tomorrow. Imma be p.o.'ed if that Fruit Cocktail Souffle is Floral smellin'.

I'm letting ya'll know that right now. 

Imma skrait Clown if it is. And it's going immediately to the Exchange Forum.

*i wish i woulda' gotten 2 ashlii's instead of that fruit cocktail mess.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby Maybe we'll get our AV tomorrow. Imma be p.o.'ed if that Fruit Cocktail Souffle is Floral smellin'.
> 
> I'm letting ya'll know that right now.
> 
> Imma skrait Clown if it is. And it's going immediately to the Exchange Forum.
> 
> *i wish i woulda' gotten 2 ashlii's instead of that fruit cocktail mess.


 T you might love the smell. the lady said it could wake the dead but maybe she meant that in a good way


----------



## Seamonster

IDareT'sHair which deep treatment/masques do you think would be good to try.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Seamonster in Marie Dean? So far I've used:

Olive, Wheat & Berry
Sweet Milk Moisturizing
Peach Syurp DC'er
Seaweed & Rice
Strawberry Yogurt Smoothie Hair Cream.

All are very, very nice and will be a repurchase.

My Last Haul, I picked up:

Green Hemp
2 Coconut & Lime repair
Coconut & Vanilla repair
Illipe & Mango

In the Leave-In's/Detanglers: Love, Love Love: Mango Tango, Red Clover & the Illipe

In the Moisturizers: Henna Hair Cream, the Honey & Soy and the Amala one.

I haven't tried anything (so far) that I don't like.

I haven't tried the Butter(s)/Balm(s) I got yet, but I don't care for the smell of the Raspberry & Chocolate at all.

I know I'm going to love the Olive & Tucuma one tho' and the Lemon & Vanilla one.


----------



## bronzebomb

divachyk said:


> @bronzebomb - I ordered 1 Shea aloe but my shipping didn't default to $1.11 so I emailed her. Hope they refund me accordingly. Did your shipping default to $1.11 correctly?


 
Yes, the shipping was not adjusted.  She fixed it!



Eisani said:


> Is it bad that I want cookup? Hoping I can sneak and order from Koils by Nature...any of you tried/like the Shealoe li?
> 
> ETA dammit I missed the first saled but caught the second. 15% off plus free shipping.


 


divachyk said:


> @Eisani, what did you buy from KBN? I got one Shea Aloe.
> 
> @bronzebomb - KBN refunded my shipping to make it $1.11.
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX


 
I like good customer service!  She called me and sent me a paypal invoice.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

bronzebomb

Bronze:  Have you ever tried Afroveda's Fruit Cocktail Soufffle?

chebaby

Somebody else gone hafta' wake up dem dead folx

I don't do heavy florals.......


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @bronzebomb
> 
> Bronze: Have you ever tried Afroveda's Fruit Cocktail Soufffle?
> 
> @chebaby
> 
> Somebody else gone hafta' wake up dem dead folx
> 
> I don't do heavy florals.......


  it might not be so bad. i hate florals too so i just hope the girl meant the smell was just too loud. but maybe its sweet. i know some people cannot stand the frank and mirr sent but i love it


----------



## Zaz

Hey ladies 

I don't know if this has been mentionned already but ASIAN is now available at Sally's. I just renewed my membership so I get free shipping on my next online purchase so I can finally try those cleansing conditioners. They say it's available in stores but I haven't seen it at my Sally's yet.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *it might not be so bad. i hate florals too so i just hope the girl meant the smell was just too loud.* but maybe its sweet. i know some people cannot stand the frank and mirr sent but i love it


 
@chebaby Girl....If I woulda' thought about it, I shoulda' had Mala change it right then (while I was talking to her about combining that shipping) into another Ashlii Amala then I'd be skrait...... 

Hush Girl. You know it Stank Talmbout "too loud".......


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Zaz said:


> Hey ladies
> 
> *I don't know if this has been mentionned already but ASIAN is now available at **Sally's**. I just renewed my membership so I get free shipping on my next online purchase so I can finally try those cleansing conditioners*. They say it's available in stores but I haven't seen it at my Sally's yet.


 
Zaz  I love the Coconut Cowash & the Cleansing Pudding.

I still have to get to the Double Butter & the Hydration Elation.

Yeah, I read in another Thread it is now at Walgreen's.  But when I put my Zip Code in, nothing came up.

I still have a Coconut Cowash & a few other things left.  I don't mind ordering directly from them, because it's Free Shipping over $35.00 and they are Super Fast.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

Hey Che, I'm a little perturbed that Sage is only offering that Thurty% as an In-Store Discount.  If I didn't want that Exlir, I'd just order directly from DB.

I'm still thinking on that.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Finished up a bunch of Oils:

DB Pumpkin Seed Exlir (no back-ups) but I have a tiny corner.  Will repurchase maybe BF  Maybe not, because I have a 16 ounce bottle of just regular Pumpkin Seed Oil

1 8 ounce Bottle of JBCO Extra Dark (ordered back ups) should be here any day
1 Bottle of HTN Oil *back ups*
Bottle of Black Cumin Seed (no back-ups) have a tiny corner.  Would love another bottle someday.
*Almost finish with a bottle of Pequi Oil* No Back Ups, but would also love to have another bottle someday.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Hey Che, I'm a little perturbed that Sage is only offering that Thurty% as an In-Store Discount. If I didn't want that Exlir, I'd just order directly from DB.
> 
> I'm still thinking on that.


 that bothers me too. and i want another terressentials mud wash but they only have it in store.

girl that AV smell might be just right


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> that bothers me too. and i want another terressentials mud wash but they only have it in store.
> 
> *girl that AV smell might be just right*


 
chebaby  Stop Che  You already know that mess STANKS

I might just order my DB DC'er directly from DB.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@chebaby

Hmp. I might put it out there on the Exchange. After I smell it. So, I need to quit talmbout it bad.

I shoulda' put that Raspberry Chocolate MD out there. 

Lawd.....I couldn't tell what was the most overpowering:  The Raspberry or the Chocolate.erplexed


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby Stop Che You already know that mess STANKS
> 
> I might just order my DB DC'er directly from DB.


 dont forget to give me a review of the smell when you get it lol. i know the first thing you will do when you get the box is smell it lol.


----------



## divachyk

I went polish crazy today. Purchased 7 ORLY polishes in total. 2 sets of 3 polishes and 1 individual to make a total of 7. 

It's so cold that I'm dreading doing my hair. Hate jumping in and out of the shower when it's cold.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Hmp. I might put it out there on the Exchange. After I smell it. So, I need to quit talmbout it bad.
> 
> I shoulda' put that Raspberry Chocolate MD out there.


 dont put it on the exchange. it might stink in the jar but might not last long. i have this cream called egyptian magic and that stuff makes me gag when i smell it. and its for the body but the smell goes away like 3 minutes after you rub it in.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *dont forget to give me a review of the smell when you get it lol. i know the first thing you will do when you get the box is smell it lol.*


 
chebaby 

Hmp.  It could end up anonomously on your Porch while you foolin'.

And while I'm complaining, I don't like it that the Ashlii is now in a Bottle either.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> dont put it on the exchange. it might stink in the jar but might not last long.* i have this cream called egyptian magic and that stuff makes me gag when i smell it*. and its for the body but the smell goes away like 3 minutes after you rub it in.


 
@chebaby

Oh, that was the stuff you got with your Groupon right? I shole would like to spend mine tonight........


----------



## IDareT'sHair

divachyk  I didn't get Orly on my last Pedi.  I went in 'thinking Orly' and walked out OPI.

But truthfully, the Orly held up very well.  I'm very impressed with that Line.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> *Hmp. It could end up anonomously on your Porch while you foolin'.*
> 
> And while I'm complaining, I don't like it that the Ashlii is now in a Bottle either.


 hmp, id rather have a liter of ORS than some funky AV


IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Oh, that was the stuff you got with your Groupon right? I shole would like to spend mine tonight........


 yea i got that with my groupon. its supposed to be an amazing all natural cream. that stuff is funkay and i dont see whats so special about it


----------



## mkd

Evening ladies!  I am glad Asian is available the ground.  It's nice to kow I can get all the stuff u really need locally.  My bss carries curls now.  I am going to wash and dc with cj deep fix tonight and wear wash and goes this week.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby  What's your impression of the Mud Wash?  What scent(s) did you get?  You still DC after it right?

Imma try that SM Purification like that as a Cleanser.  I need to pull one of those out.

Gurl....The Spurrrrrt is moving up & down these fangers bad tonight.  I might hafta' go on over to Esty for a minute for a cheap fix.  Either that, or I'm spending my 1 last Groupon.

But I'm buyin' something TONIGHT!!!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@chebaby Speaking of Liters, I would love to have a liter of Camille Rose Jansyn Moisture Max. That's some good stuff right there.  Very Nice.

@mkd I'm Jelly! And you get that 30% at Sage too. She wrong for dat.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby What's your impression of the Mud Wash? What scent(s) did you get? You still DC after it right?
> 
> Imma try that SM Purification like that as a Cleanser. I need to pull one of those out.
> 
> Gurl....The Spurrrrrt is moving up & down these fangers bad tonight. I might hafta' go on over to Esty for a minute for a cheap fix. Either that, or I'm spending my 1 last Groupon.
> 
> But I'm buyin' something TONIGHT!!!!


it took me a while but i actually love the mud wash. now let me say i still dont get those results others were speaking of like being able to detangle with the mud wash in why would you even detangle with a head full of mud anyway? and i MUST condition after this stuff. it does not make my hair soft. but it does take away all the gunk that even carols daughter rosemary mint couldnt get rid of and my conditioner just seems to sink right in after. i love it. im gonna use it this weekend with protein. i bet my protein will stay longer with this.
also i watched videos of people just adding little arse dollops to their hair chile cheese, i cover my hair with that stuff like i do with anything else. i understadn wanting it to last but how you gonna clean your hair with a dime size of mud?

ETA: i have that shea moisture mask but havent used it ye. i love that weird banana scent

girl go on and buy yo self something you know you want to.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> it took me a while but i actually love the mud wash. now let me say i still dont get those results others were speaking of like being able to detangle with the mud wash in why would you even detangle with a head full of mud anyway? and i MUST condition after this stuff. it does not make my hair soft. but it does take away all the gunk that even carols daughter rosemary mint couldnt get rid of and my conditioner just seems to sink right in after. i love it. im gonna use it this weekend with protein. i bet my protein will stay longer with this.
> also i watched videos of people just adding little arse dollops to their hair chile cheese, i cover my hair with that stuff like i do with anything else. i understadn wanting it to last but how you gonna clean your hair with a dime size of mud?
> 
> ETA: i have that shea moisture mask but havent used it ye. i love that weird banana scent
> 
> girl go on and buy yo self something you know you want to.


 
chebaby  What Scents Did you Get & What are those Scents Suppose to do?

Gurl...I feel you.  Pfft. Ain't nobody usin' no Dime Size nothin'......

I want something bad and it ain't on Esty.  Immabout to spend this Groupon if these Fangers don't calm down.


----------



## mkd

Hmmmm, I may pick u that mud from sage.  Is it a lot of work chebaby?  I don't need another complicated process.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

mkd  mk...What scent would you get?


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby What Scents Did you Get & What are those Scents Suppose to do?
> 
> Gurl...I feel you. Pfft. Ain't nobody usin' no Dime Size nothin'......
> 
> I want something bad and it ain't on Esty. Immabout to spend this Groupon if these Fangers don't calm down.


 i got the left coast lemon which smells sooooooo good. i dont know what its supposed to do i just know i hate the smell of lavender so that was out of the question and im not a big fan of mint either. so it was either the lemon or scent free. i think there is one more scent but i dont remember what it is.

im sure you could make your own, and i will since i have a big ole jug of bentonite clay. ill mix it with coconut oil and aloe juice and BAM should be just like this mud lol.


----------



## chebaby

mkd said:


> Hmmmm, I may pick u that mud from sage. Is it a lot of work @chebaby? I don't need another complicated process.


 no its not complicated. the first time i used it i put it on wet hair and let it sit under a plastic cap for 30 minutes then rinsed. but you dont have to. every time after that i just used it in the shower for 3 minutes then rinsed and added conditioner.
you might not like how you rhair feels at first, i didnt, but after you condition you should notice a difference.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby  So, did you complete the detox process?  Or whatever that is?erplexed

It's a really interesting concept.  I'm still no sure why it cost so much.

My fangers have calm down......but I think that Groupon will be gone before this weekend is over.  

Put it this way:  If it makes it through the weekend, I'll be shocked & amazed.


----------



## Ltown

chebaby said:


> hey lady
> i was looking for mail too
> 
> i dont know what kind of priority mail AV uses but if she shipped on the 8th we should have gotten our stuff yesterday we probably wont get it until monday.



chebaby, IdareT'hair,  today is holiday no mail!  


I did my hair today, cj, claudie protein, dc with avacodo.  I will do my hair again as usual sunday.  I didn't do my hair on wed and my hair was hot mess, so twice a week is a must do.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby So, did you complete the detox process? Or whatever that is?erplexed
> 
> It's a really interesting concept. I'm still no sure why it cost so much.
> 
> My fangers have calm down......but I think that Groupon will be gone before this weekend is over.
> 
> Put it this way: If it makes it through the weekend, I'll be shocked & amazed.


 i have no idea if i completed the detox. i did the thirty minute process once or twice and then used it for 2-3 minutes a few days. but i didnt do that wash everyday thing. i aint got time for that.
the shipping is the killer. 
i know you dont like mixing stuff but bentonite and water should be the same. and add a few oils.


----------



## mkd

IDareT'sHair, I don't know which scent I would get.  I need to read that thread and see what the difference is.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> no its not complicated. the first time i used it i put it on wet hair and let it sit under a plastic cap for 30 minutes then rinsed. but you dont have to. every time after that i just used it in the shower for 3 minutes then rinsed and added conditioner.
> you might not like how you rhair feels at first, i didnt, but after you condition you should notice a difference.


 
@chebaby 

I had a Jar of Bentonite before and sent it to msa. 

Imma try the Purification Masque in lieu of. I'm excited to try it.

I'll cowash & DC afterwards tho'


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> I had a Jar of Bentonite before and sent it to msa.
> 
> Imma try the Purification Masque in lieu of. I'm excited to try it.
> 
> I'll cowash & DC afterwards tho'


 let me know how you like it. mine is just sitting there

ive been using curl rehab like err day and i think that liter is almost done imma look in the bottle and see how much is left. i swear i cant be going through that stuff so fast.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby  Welp Che.  So far the Groupon is still hanging on.  

And, I haven't bought anything yet.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby Welp Che.  So far the Groupon is still hanging on.
> 
> And, I haven't bought anything yet.


 you dont see anything you are interestd in?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> let me know how you like it. mine is just sitting there
> 
> *ive been using curl rehab like err day and i think that liter is almost done imma look in the bottle and see how much is left. i swear i cant be going through that stuff so fast.*


 
chebaby Nah Girl. You gotta slo-mo on that Rehab.  Did you ever decide if you're going get the Dudley DRC?

Imma work with the protein's I have here.  Even tho' I wanna buy something, Imma be workin' this stash too.  It's insane.

That Liter of Rehab is 65 right?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> you dont see anything you are interestd in?


 
chebaby  Girl....I stopped looking after Esty.  I don't need a thang.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby Nah Girl. You gotta slo-mo on that Rehab. Did you ever decide if you're going get the Dudley DRC?
> 
> Imma work with the protein's I have here. Even tho' I wanna buy something, Imma be workin' this stash too. It's insane.
> 
> *That Liter of Rehab is 65 right?*


 yea girl that liter is pricey. i just love it so much though. even better than kbb mask and oyin HH
i will be getting honey hemp though because i need to spread this rehab out and i miss it for co washing.

i do plan on getting the DRC but i dont know when.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

I'll pick up another Jar of Rehab with that Groupon.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> I'll pick up another Jar of Rehab with that Groupon.


 you should its amazing.
i will be getting another rehab on BF.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby  I should go ahead and spend that Groupon now.  Especially the way folks been on AveYou's teets.  

Takin' 'em skrait down to the knee caps.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Hey ladies
IDareT'sHair don't spend your groupon yet I will pm you why


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl

Dang Curly!  While you were typin' I was spendin'.  Groupon is now a GONEPON.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> curlyhersheygirl
> 
> Dang Curly!  While you were typin' I was spendin'.  Groupon is now a GONEPON.



IDareT'sHair aww sorry sis I will still keep you posted though


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl

Thanks Lady!:blowkiss:

_*that durn spurrrrtt ain't no joke._

_but i knew i couldn't/wouldn't make it another 2 whole weeks..*_

_it's hard for a pj out here on the skreets these days_


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> curlyhersheygirl
> 
> Thanks Lady!:blowkiss:
> 
> _**that durn spurrrrtt ain't no joke*.
> 
> but i knew i couldn't/wouldn't make it another 2 whole weeks..*_



IDareT'sHair ain't that the truth, I've been fighting it all week and as a result my BF list is just ridiculous


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl

I shoulda' stayed logged-off until the Spurrrrttt passed and just watched TV.


----------



## bronzebomb

IDareT'sHair - i haven't puchased anything from AfroVeda in a while.  i need for her to get her mojo back.  i'm feeling some kinda way about her line.  my opinion is she gives us old products because her stuff is not selling fast.  she upped her prices too fast and then charge you $$$$ in shipping.

no, i have not tried the fruit cocktail.


----------



## Eisani

curlyhersheygirl can I get a PM? I have a few left...

Today wrapped up quite nicely, I'm glad I came and got to put faces with names. I opted to stay in my room and chill with a bottle of wine and some what I like to call scooby snacks. Skyping boo and he has me tickled . 

I'm gonna pin this twist out tomorrow some kind of way. All I brought was Dew and jbco.


----------



## divachyk

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby  I should go ahead and spend that Groupon now.  Especially the way folks been on AveYou's teets.
> 
> Takin' 'em skrait down to the knee caps.


@IDareT'sHair - not a bad idea -- buy before the stock depletes.

@curlyhersheygirl, may I get the deets as I have several groupons remaining.

@Eisani - what do you plan to buy with the Body Shop groupon?


----------



## divachyk

Alright so tonight I altered my regi and opted for:
Shampoo with CON Argan 
Joico Reconstructor
Steamed with Jasmines and AE on roots
*Jasmine's is a lasting DC; I swear the container is bottomless. I still have about 2 more uses out of it*


----------



## destine2grow

divachyk how do you like the con argan? I have heard some good things about it and  I might want to try it. The shampoo has also gotten some good reviews.


----------



## destine2grow

Eisani what do you take when your iron is low?


----------



## Seamonster

used up my Oyin honey hemp RIP, onto Claudie's Intense moisture conditioner. Pretty soon I am going to have dip into my bandwagon boo boos pile. Hurry up and get here BF!

curlyhersheygirl could I get the PM on the groupon, I have one left


----------



## Brownie518

curlyhersheygirl - something coming up for AveYou? I still have a Groupon left, too. 

So, I wrote up my BF Wish List. Hmph, it's something else.  For the most part, I'll just be reupping on favorites. I added SheScentit to my list so I can try that new Tahitian Vanilla & Coconut leave in she has. 

So I finished up some JBCO, CoCasta Oil, a jar of Coconut Confidence, and HTN Protein leave in.


----------



## Brownie518

I'm sitting here with DC in my hair. I was just thinking and these are* my favorites finds for 2011*:

*SM Purification masque
Hairitage Hydrations
It's Perfectly Natural Pre-wash Treatment
Camille Rose Algae mask
Silk Dreams PRE
Silk Dreams Nourish
Enso shampoos*

So, ladies, what are your favorite finds this year?????

IDareT'sHair , I know you must have a few!


----------



## Eisani

divachyk said:


> @IDareT'sHair - not a bad idea -- buy before the stock depletes.
> 
> @curlyhersheygirl, may I get the deets as I have several groupons remaining.
> 
> @Eisani - what do you plan to buy with the Body Shop groupon?


I have no idea yet, but probably just some body butters.



destine2grow said:


> Eisani what do you take when your iron is low?



I have a rx for something that starts with a N... Niferin or Niferex(???) But I rarely take the meds. I generally take a calcium/magnesium/iron supplement and eat more red meat, green veggies and black beans.


----------



## natura87

Hello ladies. I had yesterday off so I caught up on some sleep, banded my hair (it was a major bust). I bought some Hair Rules Curly Whip from Ulta on Thursday on a whim. I hope I like it.


----------



## hannan

Hey, everyone! 

My BF list is getting ridiculous! The more I'm using up, the more I'm realizing that I.need.more.  I've added SSI and b.a.s.k. on there. And maybe a liter of the rehab from curl junkie thanks to @chebaby.


----------



## hannan

I've also been reading up on that terresentials thread and decided to do a bentonite mix on my hair yesterday with just that and water.  My hair turned out reeally heavy. Sounds good but it was like my hair is too fine for alladat. I thought it was gonna break off any minute and it was dry, too. 

Do you ladies do any bentonite treatments? Should I add a couple of oils or some marshmallow/nettle mix? Or maybe I should order the real deal from Sage when they get back in stock?


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Hey ladies just doing my hair today. Wow I logged on and was swamped with pm's and mentions  all pm's replied to


----------



## natura87

hannan said:


> I've also been reading up on that terresentials thread and decided to do a bentonite mix on my hair yesterday with just that and water.  My hair turned out reeally heavy. Sounds good but it was like my hair is too fine for alladat. I thought it was gonna break off any minute and it was dry, too.
> 
> Do you ladies do any bentonite treatments? Should I add a couple of oils or some marshmallow/nettle mix? Or maybe I should order the real deal from Sage when they get back in stock?



I did for a while when I was in school. I have a huge container of Bentonite clay sitting at my moms house. Thanks for reminding me. I should start using it again.


----------



## natura87

I think the container is like 32 ounces. I really need to go get that and start using it again.


----------



## Ltown

Brownie518 said:


> I'm sitting here with DC in my hair. I was just thinking and these are* my favorites finds for 2011*:
> 
> *SM Purification masque
> Hairitage Hydrations
> It's Perfectly Natural Pre-wash Treatment
> Camille Rose Algae mask
> Silk Dreams PRE
> Silk Dreams Nourish
> Enso shampoos*
> 
> So, ladies, what are your favorite finds this year?????
> 
> IDareT'sHair , I know you must have a few!



Brownie518, i will have the shortage list
Enso butters
Bask
Hairtage


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

Hi Ms. B!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

I guess my Favs would be:

Extra Dark JBCO
Darcy's Botanicals Pumpkin Exlir
Claudie's Products (misc)
Hairitage Hydrations Sprout, Clouds, Creams etc.......
Marie Dean Products (misc)
Cleansing Conditioners (various)
Saravun Naturals...Broccoli Seed, Castor Seed
Camille Rose Products (oil & conditioner)


----------



## SmilingElephant

sooooo....

i used that chocolate Dominican deep conditioner last nite..... soon as i put it in my hair melted like butter!! It smells and looks like chocolate pudding...it's this:



Embelleze Novex Brazillian Chocolate Deep Treatment Hair Cream....(okay i meant Brazillian not dominican)

I got it for around $15 and its 35oz.


----------



## divachyk

destine2grow said:


> @divachyk how do you like the con argan? I have heard some good things about it and  I might want to try it. The shampoo has also gotten some good reviews.


I like the shampoo destine2grow. It works great with all my products, to include my protein reconstructors. My hair feels clean but not stripped. I will be repurchasing.

Ramble: I didn't mind using sulfate products at first but after my recent hair tangling incident, I'm starting to question if sulfates are to blame. I've notice a tremendous difference in my hair's health since moving toward a no sulfate or minimal sulfate regi. My hair isn't as tangled as it use to be. The kicker will be once I'm 8 weeks post. If I'm still detangling with ease, then I'm sold. TMI I'm sure.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

SmilingElephant

Interesting. Purabody's Chocolate Smoothie is nice too!


----------



## divachyk

@Brownie518 and @IDareT'sHair - I have quite a few since I ditched my cheapie products at the start of 2011.
AE Garlic
Silk Dreams Nourish, PRE, Vanilla Silk (I have a few other items in my stash to try)
All things Bee Mine, especially Luscious
SSI Okra and Coco LI  (I have a few other items in my stash to try)
Tiiva LI
CON Argan
Kenra MC 
Jasmine's Avocado & Silk

ETA: Dang my list is long. Can't leave out HV SitriNillah. I have CJ, Oyin, BFH and Alfaparf in my stash that I haven't used. 
 
The purple are on the staples list


----------



## SmilingElephant

I have 4 different deep conditioners to use up....sigh. I know thats not much to some....but i had problems trying to figure out which one to use last nite!


----------



## mkd

destine2grow, I like the con argan poo too.  I am just about finishes with one bottle and I have another.


----------



## destine2grow

Thanks @md and divachyk I have not found an shampoo that my hair likes. I use a shampoo once a month and cowash every week. I would like to find one that does not strip my hair and makes it hard. I know back in the day I liked ORS creamly aloe before I was natural. I will try that again. Does sallys sell the con argan?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My Afroveda came today.  The Fruit Cocktail doesn't smell too bad (not floral/not fruity) interesting.  

But thankfully, not overpowering.  I can't describe the scent tho'.  But neither Floral nor Fruity.

chebaby  I thought I had gotten 2 Moringa & Ginseng Detanglers and 1 Ashlii, but I actually had 1 Moringa's & 2 Ashlii's so I'm quite happy.


----------



## Brownie518

My Marie Dean and AveYou came today.  

I must say that I love that SM Purification mask more every time I use it. And as chebaby said, that banana scent is . 
I just moisturized with Saravun Castor Hair Butter, just a tiny bit. I'm really liking everything I got from her.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518

Hey Ya' Ms. B!

Yeah, Saravun is a very nice Vendor. Very thoughtful too. I'm glad you are liking that stuff. (Me Too)

My MD Came, Extra Dark JBCO, Hairitage Hydrations, Afroveda......so I got the Mega-Load today.

ETA: I pulled out a jar of Purification Masque. Will use it as a Cleanser.


----------



## SmilingElephant

destine2grow said:


> Thanks @md and divachyk I have not found an shampoo that my hair likes. I use a shampoo once a month and cowash every week. I would like to find one that does not strip my hair and makes it hard. I know back in the day I liked ORS creamly aloe before I was natural. I will try that again. Does sallys sell the con argan?



I've been using the ORS Creamy Aloe Shampoo....its not really stripping...like..i can finger detangle with it...but its not exactly moisturizing either.

I'm almost done with the bottle....had it since earlier this year...i want to try either the Shea Moisture shampoos or the CON Argan...any comparison reviews on these?

I would like a moisturizing shampoo...since i don't really use products with cones in it except for my Dominican deep conditioners...that i REFUSE to stop using!


----------



## chebaby

hey ladies
my AV came today
so tomorrow i will cleanse with the mud wash, steam with ashlii amala and then i dont know what ill do after that lol.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

Did you read my Post?  I actually ended up with 2 Ashlii's.


----------



## chebaby

bronzebomb said:


> @IDareT'sHair - i haven't puchased anything from AfroVeda in a while.  i need for her to get her mojo back.  i'm feeling some kinda way about her line. * my opinion is she gives us old products because her stuff is not selling fast.  *she upped her prices too fast and then charge you $$$$ in shipping.
> 
> no, i have not tried the fruit cocktail.


do you really think shes selling old products? thats messed up if she is.



IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Did you read my Post?  I actually ended up with 2 Ashlii's.


yea i just read it. so it turned out the way you wanted in the end
im glad the fruit cocktail doesnt make your head spin lol.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *do you really think shes selling old products? thats messed up if she is.*
> 
> 
> *yea i just read it. so it turned out the way you wanted in the end*
> *im glad the fruit cocktail doesnt make your head spin lol.*


 
@chebaby @bronzebomb I looked at my Products and they look "Fresh".

And yes, it did turn out nicely. And the Fruit Cocktail smells fine. 

Maybe she revisited the strength of the fragrance.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby @bronzebomb I looked at my Products and they look "Fresh".
> 
> And yes, it did turn out nicely. And the Fruit Cocktail smells fine.
> 
> Maybe she revisited the strength of the fragrance.


im gld it smells fine. if you say its nice i may get a jar.
all my products look good too and the ashlii smells just like i remember


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> im gld it smells fine. if you say its nice i may get a jar.
> *all my products look good too and the ashlii smells just like i remember*


 
chebaby  I can't even imagine Mala sending out no old stuff (after what's she's been through).  That would be counter-productive to her.

She don't want no mo' gates!  My stuff looks/smells just Fine.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby  I can't even imagine Mala sending out no old stuff (after what's she's been through).  That would be counter-productive to her.
> 
> *She don't want no mo' gates!*  My stuff looks/smells just Fine.


i bet she dont


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> i bet she dont


 
@chebaby Gurl....You know she ain't gone have folxs talmbout she sent them some old dried up, stuck to the jar, molded mess.

Startin' 50-11 Threads from LHCF, BHM, NC and Outer Space Mars & Jupiter talkin' stuff about her products!

She can't afford that. If anything it's fresher than fresh.


----------



## Seamonster

Tried the hairitage hydration avocado cloud, thought the smell was a little strong, but I liked the effect on my hair, may try another scent next.


----------



## SmilingElephant

IDareT'sHair

have you tried these folks? you know i trust your reviews so i HAVE to ask!

b.a.s.k.

It all looks delicious


----------



## IDareT'sHair

SmilingElephant  No, I have not. 

I'd like to try that Tapicoa One tho'.  Ltown has tried them and had a good review of the things she tried/bought.

Don't forget SE that they are having a BF Sale.  I think 20% off.  Not sure if I'll get anything from them.

Imma try to stick to my original list, which by the way, is getting smaller & smaller.


----------



## Priss Pot

Hey, beauties!

Just checking in.  I've started adding a layer of oil on my hair after applying my deep conditioner (before sitting under the heat cap).  I thought I'd hop on the ceramide kick, so I made a lil oil concoction that consists of majority safflower oil and argan oil, then a bit of castor oil, jojoba oil, and grapeseed oil thrown in.

I've realized that my recent issue with dryness came from using my hooded dryer to fully dry my hair instead of letting it dry overnight.  For about a month, I would just sit under the dryer for 1.5-2 hrs twice a week to let my braids dry for a braid-out.  For the past 2 weeks, I've been only sitting under the dryer for about 20-30 minutes, and letting my hair airdry the rest of the way, and the moisture retention has been so much better.  I thought it was the gel at first.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Priss Pot

Hey Lady! 

I got my Liter of Too Shea! (Might order another) if the Sales are Good.



_*i should look in that box to see if they put a coupon in it*_


----------



## Ltown

SmilingElephant, i'm so inconsistent with product what was in today is out next week, i thank IDareT'sHair for that Ms PJ always finding new stuff.  I used bask sevenfold its thick creamy like enso if you use it before.   I like hairtage now thnaks to Ms T, i haven't even used up my bask.  

I need to send you money IDareT'sHair to buy my products, be my shopper like folks get their clothes, food. 

The down side to BF online is the vendors don't have enough in stock, and sites shut down or inactive to busy.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ltown Glad you are enjoying Hairitage Hydrations. 

Have you tried/bought:

Happy Hempy Hair
Peach & Aloe Pomade
Sprout

I think you'd really like these.


----------



## Ltown

IDareT'sHair said:


> Ltown Glad you are enjoying Hairitage Hydrations.
> 
> Have you tried/bought:
> 
> Happy Hempy Hair
> Peach & Aloe Pomade
> 
> Sprout
> 
> I think you'd really like these.




No, i haven't ordered any hair products, i really have enough, but will try to catch the sales.


----------



## SmilingElephant

Went to Sally's....and bought some GVP Conditioning Balm and my beloved Argan Oil EcoStyler

I thought the air would be drier by now (FLA)....but its still kinda warm a humid...so thats good.

Thanks for the response ladies!

IDareT'sHair....you mean to tell me i found something you never tried
!!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

SmilingElephant

Yep.  I haven't tried it.


----------



## bronzebomb

chebaby and IDareT'sHair - I guess I'll try it again this holiday season.  She usually have a 12 days of Christmas sale.

I use to  AfroVeda.

I went to Oyin for a bottling Party tonight.  There were so many folks there...like 25.  There is usually about 15.  They snatched up all the old bottles for 1/2 off.

I'm still waitng on my UFD from 3 Sister's Beauty Supply.

Charz - where did you get that gallon of Eco-Styler!  Nice Score.  Great Deal.

I've narrowed my BF list to HydraTherma Natural and Bee Mine Products.

I also think I am getting a Sole Elliptical.

I had a great weekend, The Florida State University Seminoles won!  and so did the Dallas Cowboys!  Yay!

That's it for now!


----------



## chebaby

chello ladies
so i did my hair and used up a few things. i shampooed with cd black vanilla and used it up, then found a back up, then i cleansed with the mud wash for about 3 minutes, then conditioned with ashlii amala for 10 minutes, then conditioned with curl junkie conditioner and detangled. i think its called curl theory conditioner, i used that up too.
now im air drying with kckt in. i cant do naked hair all winter hair been dryer than a celibate vagina
im thinking about putting in twists with AV hemp butter cause i love the smell


----------



## chebaby

bronzebomb said:


> @chebaby and @IDareT'sHair - I guess I'll try it again this holiday season.  She usually have a 12 days of Christmas sale.
> 
> I use to  AfroVeda.
> 
> I went to Oyin for a bottling Party tonight.  There were so many folks there...like 25.  There is usually about 15.  They snatched up all the old bottles for 1/2 off.
> 
> I'm still waitng on my UFD from 3 Sister's Beauty Supply.
> 
> @Charz - where did you get that gallon of Eco-Styler!  Nice Score.  Great Deal.
> 
> I've narrowed my BF list to HydraTherma Natural and Bee Mine Products.
> 
> I also think I am getting a Sole Elliptical.
> 
> I had a great weekend, The Florida State University Seminoles won!  and so did the Dallas Cowboys!  Yay!
> 
> That's it for now!


i know you were in love with AV. thats why i was surprised you didnt hop on those 40-50% off sales she had. thats the only time her stuff is worth it


----------



## bronzebomb

*oh, I can't forget Komaza Hair Care.  Two more items finishes my wish list from Komaza, Coconut Pudding and Coconut Lotion.


----------



## bronzebomb

chebaby said:


> i know you were in love with AV. thats why i was surprised you didnt hop on those 40-50% off sales she had. thats the only time her stuff is worth it


 
I was close to purchasing.  But, I wanted to make sure she was "back to normal" and not bitter.  

I had a couple of co-workers purchase.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

bronzebomb  Chile....You Use To STANS for Afroveda! (remember?)...

chebaby  Chello-Che!


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @bronzebomb  Chile....You Use To STANS for Afroveda! (remember?)...
> 
> @chebaby  Chello-Che!


heeeeeeyyyyyyy T whats going on?
i feel like i havent been on in forever and its only been half a day


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Hi Girls!

Just rubbed some Claudie on my Hair/Scalp.  Getting ready to watch: _"How the Grinch Stole Christmas" _I hope its the Cartoon Version.  If not, I ain't watchin' it.

Played out in my Stash today.  I was getting ready to list some items, but can't bring myself to go to the Post Office and couldn't come up with a list (because I want to keep everything).....


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *heeeeeeyyyyyyy T whats going on?*
> *i feel like i havent been on in forever and its only been half a day*


 
chebaby  Gurl...Was out in my Ignant Stash. 

I got some 'good' stuff out there.  I really need to get busy and start using some of that stuff.

I smelled some stuff to. 

Lawd in 2012 I need to join Somebody's "Use Up Your Stash Challenge"


----------



## Ltown

IDareT'sHair said:


> Hi Girls!
> 
> Just rubbed some Claudie on my Hair/Scalp.  Getting ready to watch: _"How the Grinch Stole Christmas" _I hope its the Cartoon Version.  If not, I ain't watchin' it.
> 
> Played out in my Stash today.  I was getting ready to list some items, but can't bring myself to go to the Post Office and couldn't come up with a list (because I want to keep everything).....



IDareT'sHair, what you got to get rid of or sale?  Hit us or your regular, but if it doesn't clear out the stash now, you will end up replacing with BF items.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby  Gurl...Was out in my Ignant Stash.
> 
> I got some 'good' stuff out there.  I really need to get busy and start using some of that stuff.
> 
> I smelled some stuff to.
> 
> Lawd in 2012 I need to join Somebody's "Use Up Your Stash Challenge"


i die laughing every time you call your stash ignant

dont you just love smelling your products?
im smelling AV now cause its the newest stuff i got lol. that hemp butter smells the cocolatte not so much


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ltown

It will take me a year or two to fully deplete my Stash.  Even at twice a week.

Girl....I'm just talkin'.  I ain't got nothing to sell.


----------



## bronzebomb

IDareT'sHair - girl, how do you remember!?    I still like it; I just didn't like that high shipping.

Komaza has high shipping, but her stuff ships fast and you have the loyalty points.


----------



## chebaby

i just realized that the AV hemp seed lock twist and roll butter has hemp oil as the LAST ingredient


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@bronzebomb Yeah, that shipping is a Turn-Off! 

I'm glad I made my purchase. I should be good for a while with AV.

I'm still a little 'miffed' Komaza discontinued that Intense Moisture DC'er.  I LOVED that DC'er.

@chebaby I stuck that Fruit Cocktail in the Freezer. It said you could Freeze it. 1st time doing anything like that, so I hope I don't have any problems with it.erplexed


----------



## chebaby

i dont think i have anything from komaza thats a staple. the shea lotion was a staple but not anymore. and im not even sure if i still have it or if i sold it lol. and the califia pudding was a staple but not no more.

i think my staple deep conditioners with just be kbb mask, curl junkie rehab and AO GPB(imma start steaming with it).


----------



## Charz

bronzebomb

I got it at some BSS near Baltimore, my aunt took me and I can't remember the name. on sally's website it's actually cheaper.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @bronzebomb Yeah, that shipping is a Turn-Off!
> 
> I'm glad I made my purchase. I should be good for a while with AV.
> 
> I'm still a little 'miffed' Komaza discontinued that Intense Moisture DC'er.  I LOVED that DC'er.
> 
> @chebaby I stuck that Fruit Cocktail in the Freezer. It said you could Freeze it. 1st time doing anything like that, so I hope I don't have any problems with it.erplexed


you shouldnt have a problem with it. a few people freeze their products.

ETA: i meant you should NOT have a problem.


----------



## bronzebomb

I believe Komaza is the best line out there!  It's my favorite.  I hope she finds a supplier for the ingredients of the Intensive Moisture Conditioner.  I only have a 1/2 jar left.  I don't have a replacement...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@chebaby Yeah, I refrigerate, but have never Froze. So, we'll see.

Imma get that SSI, DB, PuraBody, Claudie and I think that'll be it BF. 

And I'm going to scale back on those.

I worked some more on my list last night. Chances are, I won't get any more HV. 

I like those Conditioners for Cowashing Spring/Summer so I can wait. And I'm good on Sitrinillah, AG, Vatika Frosting, GTB, Oil(s). But watch BJ try to take my Monneee anyway.

I knew what you meant Ltown.....I mean Che.....


----------



## BrownBetty

Hey ladies!

I haven't done anything special to my hair lately.  I need to do better because my shedding is getting bad.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

BrownBetty

What are you going to do/use to Combat that Shedding?


----------



## BrownBetty

IDareT'sHair said:


> BrownBetty
> 
> What are you going to do/use to Combat that Shedding?



IDareT'sHair I don't know... You have any suggestions?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

BrownBetty

I've started doing regular Black Tea Rinses on wash day.

I'd also 'suggest' either Nutrine Garlic Conditioner, Alter Ego Garlic Treatment.

Brownie518 has been doing an Oil Infused Garlic Pre-Poo Treatment with I think, Olive Oil & Garlic.

Which sounds like a very good post relaxer treatment.


----------



## BrownBetty

IDareT'sHair- Thanks!  I have black tea that I bought for my hair.  I will start with that.  I will see if I can get the nutrine conditioner.

I was tempted to repurchase the Aveda damage remedy reconstructor yesterday but when I was in the store the clerks decided to ignore me so I walked out.  I wasn't in the mood.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

BrownBetty

Yeah, the Black Tea will definitely help and the Nutrine.  It's fairly cheap like a buck or two but highly effective


----------



## chebaby

i meant to start black tea rinses but never got around to it.

for BF im just gonna get another liter of curl rehab since its my go to conditioner now and a liter of honey hemp. i think thats all i dont need nothing else.


----------



## SmilingElephant

Okay....i do NOT need to buy anymore products!

In my stash i need to use up:

The last bit of KCCC
Curls for Target Creme Brulee
Last bit of Mixed Silk Leave In (i hope its still around next summer)
SM Deep Treatment Masque
Capilo Suela y Canela deep conditioner
Roots of Nature curl cream...in fact i need to sit that out so that i remember i even have it!

Brand New:
Miss Key 10 en 1
Novex Brazillian Chocolate Deep treatment
GVP Conditioning Balm
Ecostyler Argan Oil


also: ORS Creamy Aloe Shampoo, Suave Coconut, CV Conditioning Shampoo Bar and Kinky Curly Knot Today

I do not NEED anymore! What i _NEED_ is some mascara and eyeliners..and more makeup brushes.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> i meant to start black tea rinses but never got around to it.
> 
> *for BF im just gonna get another liter of curl rehab since its my go to conditioner now and a liter of honey hemp. i think thats all i dont need nothing else.*


 
chebaby  Well then....We can keep each other on point.   

I need to stick to my Script and not make alot of Miscellaneous purchases.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby  Well then....We can keep each other on point.
> 
> I need to stick to my Script and not make alot of Miscellaneous purchases.


yea lets keep each other on point

i was just looking at my liters and i have curls coconut, giovanni sas and deva curl one condition just sitting here. but i guess i can use 2 more


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> yea lets keep each other on point
> 
> *i was just looking at my liters and i have curls coconut, giovanni sas and deva curl one condition just sitting here.* but i guess i can use 2 more


 
@chebaby

And My Liters:

Jessicurl Too Shea!
Curls Sublime
2 Oyin Honey Hemps
L'anza Reconstructor (just ordered from AveYou)

Hmp.  Lawd...I hope we can keep each other skrait.


----------



## SmilingElephant

i MIGHT cave in on BF and get me a liter of Honey Hemp


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> And My Liters:
> 
> Jessicurl Too Shea!
> Curls Sublime
> 2 Oyin Honey Hemps
> L'anza Reconstructor (just ordered from AveYou)
> 
> Hmp.  Lawd...I hope we can keep each other skrait.


we litered down we dont need NOTHING else.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *we litered down we dont need NOTHING else.*


 
chebaby  Yeah...And I didn't count the 'multiples' that actually add up to 32 ounces. (but we won't talk about those)

And no, we don't need Squat.  

Chile..I'm All Wintered Up!  I have everything I need to get me to Spring.


----------



## Brownie518

Hey, ya'll. I'm here at work. Just got my pay statement and I see a nice bonus that I didn't know about. Nice, though. 

Nothing going on hair-wise for me. Just moisturized and sealed and let it go today.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518  Nice Ms. B!:dollar:  _*bet not let bj find out*_

So, when's wash day?


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby  Yeah...And I didn't count the 'multiples' that actually add up to 32 ounces. (but we won't talk about those)
> 
> And no, we don't need Squat.
> 
> Chile..I'm All Wintered Up!  I have everything I need to get me to Spring.


im all wintered up too. i got my butters, thick creams, conditioner, leave ins, i think im set.

only think i need i plan on getting tomorrow which is AO GPB and giovanni direct leave in(ive been missing this ever since i ran out).


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Hey ladies I need to scale back my BF list as well. I'll have a definite list by Wednesday.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl

Curly, I think I got my List Finalized.

Now, the key for me, is to just stick to it!


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518  Nice Ms. B!:dollar:  **bet not let bj find out**
> 
> So, when's wash day?



@IDareT'sHair

  @ bolded !!!


I'll be washing next on Thursday night so I can look nice and shiny for this meeting I have to come in for. I only have to work Saturday and Sunday next week so I'll wash again on Monday night.  I plan to use that MD Vanilla Repair on Thursday.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair I need to really see what I need not stuff I want to try


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *I plan to use that MD Vanilla Repair on Thursday.*


 
Brownie518

I really wanted to use that Vanilla Repair tomorrow, but will use the Seaweed & Rice instead (it's almost gone).  

I need to be knee deep in "Use Up Mode" these last few weeks of 2011.

Imma try to knock out at least 4-5 Products by December 31st.  (I just made a personal challenge for myself).


----------



## Brownie518

curlyhersheygirl said:


> @IDareT'sHair I need to really see what I need not stuff I want to try



You and me both, @curlyhersheygirl !!!!


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> I really wanted to use that Vanilla Repair tomorrow, but will use the Seaweed & Rice instead (it's almost gone).
> 
> I need to be knee deep in "Use Up Mode" these last few weeks of 2011.
> 
> Imma try to knock out at least 4-5 Products by December 31st.  (I just made a personal challenge for myself).



IDareT'sHair - you should be able to knock out twice that by the end of the year.  I'm going to make a list of things that I have to finish by then and knock them right out.


----------



## chebaby

why yall let me forget i have some jasmines A&S conditioner? i sure will be steaming with that next sunday.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518  That's true.  I should (and will). 

I wanted to aim low and go high.

Imma be on it tho'.  Imma put a bunch of stuff down in the upcoming weeks.

Lemme see if Enso's site is still up.


----------



## chebaby

im about to put a jasmines shea rinse in the shower so i wont forget to use it. i have 4 bottles i totally forgot about lmao.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518  That's true.  I should (and will).
> 
> I wanted to aim low and go high.
> 
> Imma be on it tho'.  Imma put a bunch of stuff down in the upcoming weeks.
> 
> Lemme see if Enso's site is still up.




IDareT'sHair - You something else!! 

chebaby - that Avocado & Silk has been doing me right lately!!!  Thank goodness, since I have about 8 or so....


----------



## destine2grow

Hey ladies!!! I have been busy all day doing my dd hair. I will do my hair tomorrow. I think I will start back doing prepoos. 

chebaby I also have some jasmine shea rinse I need to use. Thanks for reminding me. Oh and I also just found another Bear Fruit con I need to use.


----------



## chebaby

Brownie518 said:


> @IDareT'sHair - You something else!!
> 
> @chebaby - that Avocado & Silk has been doing me right lately!!!  Thank goodness, since I have about 8 or so....


8 bottles???? you lucky, didnt she close down? i havent been to her site in a while.


destine2grow said:


> Hey ladies!!! I have been busy all day doing my dd hair. I will do my hair tomorrow. I think I will start back doing prepoos.
> 
> @chebaby I also have some jasmine shea rinse I need to use. Thanks for reminding me. Oh and I also just found another Bear Fruit con I need to use.


girl i just found one more shea rinse i just keep finding stuff left and right.
but they are yummy and i love it as a leave in too.


----------



## Eisani

Sooo ain't nobody gon' say nothin about chebaby talkin bout her hair being dry as celibate cooch??? 

I only want butters and dc's for bf. Had a great day out and about with two of the ladies from Mumbai. Toronto is nice! I've been before but never in this capacity. I can dig it. Did some boutique shopping today, found Christmas gifts for my mom and sister. On my way downstairs to the lounge for a night cap (or two) thenn I'm taking some NyQuil and turning in. I think I'm getting a cold


----------



## destine2grow

@Eisani I haven't read all the pages! @chebaby is a mess for that!


----------



## Brownie518

Eisani - what?? How did I miss that???


----------



## Brownie518

chebaby said:


> chello ladies
> so i did my hair and used up a few things. i shampooed with cd black vanilla and used it up, then found a back up, then i cleansed with the mud wash for about 3 minutes, then conditioned with ashlii amala for 10 minutes, then conditioned with curl junkie conditioner and detangled. i think its called curl theory conditioner, i used that up too.
> now im air drying with kckt in. i cant do naked hair all winter *hair been dryer than a celibate vagina*
> im thinking about putting in twists with AV hemp butter cause i love the smell



Found it!!!!!!!!!!!!! 



Hmph, now that's dry!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518  I hate that Jasmine went on Extended Vacay.  I think I have more Hibiscus than A&S.  

In Fact, I don't think I have any more A&S left.  1-2 Jars at the most. 

I have 1 Shea Rinse I got from Ltown.

chebaby that's pretty durn dry!

Eisani  What Buttas' & DC'ers are you looking at?


----------



## chebaby

why yall bringing up old stuff


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

Don't Forget Che, we gotta stay skrait Black Friday!

Where are you getting that Liter from?  Directly from CJ?


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Don't Forget Che, we gotta stay skrait Black Friday!
> 
> Where are you getting that Liter from?  Directly from CJ?


yep, directly from cj. this is what all that practicing paynahpaynahpaynah was for. it better pay off lol.


----------



## Eisani

IDareT'sHair I want more av shea amla, cupuacu, tucuma and green tea butter for sure. I'll see what others catch my eye. As far as dc's, I need more Rehab, Deep Fix, Bask Cacao and SSI Fortifying (I'll probably hit SSI kind of hard) I'll see what Claudie nem talkin bout too...has Bee Mine announced a sale? I want that dc, Luscious, and Deja's Hair milk. I am running LOW on dc's. Super low.


----------



## Priss Pot

Charz how are you liking that Mason Pearson Nylon Detangling Brush?  I slick want one now.


----------



## Charz

@Priss Pot I actually hate it. do not waste your money. it tangled the ish outta my hair like i would detangle with it, and then the next day it was a clumped together and not in a good way. I could see it working on type 3 or looser or thiner 4a hair, but not mine...


----------



## chebaby

Hey ladies. I'm about to do something I thought I would never do. Become a straight hair natural. I'm in the Dominican salon now getting a blow out and Saturday when I find another salon I will be getting my hair cut all the way off like rhianna and chrisette Michelle had about a year ago.
I'm not tired of being natural, I'm tired of being so predictable. At 24 I do the same thing all the dang time.
I did the same thing with my big chop, just woke up one morning and was like "I need a change".
So I'll still be using all my products except the stylers. Obviously I no longer have a use for shine and define lol.


----------



## Seamonster

chebaby could you post pictures of your blow out before you chop, then post again after you get the hair cut? Please.


----------



## chebaby

I still don't know how to add pics to a post but I'll make it may siggy.

And for everyone that has a coupon for ave you they are having a 40%off sale site wide on the 25th.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Here you go ladies just posted on FB

Congrats to Lexy Bee whose wish for a 40% off flash sale for the entire site has come true for all of our shoppers! The sale will be scheduled for Tuesday, November 22nd. Just in time for holiday shopping!


----------



## Pompous Blue

curlyhersheygirl said:


> Here you go ladies just posted on FB
> 
> Congrats to Lexy Bee whose wish for a 40% off flash sale for the entire site has come true for all of our shoppers! The sale will be scheduled for Tuesday, November 22nd. Just in time for holiday shopping!


I wonder what time it starts?


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

The sale will run from 1PM-3:30PM EST.


----------



## Zaz

chebaby said:


> I still don't know how to add pics to a post but I'll make it may siggy.
> 
> And for everyone that has a coupon for ave you they are having a 40%off sale site wide on the 25th.



They just changed it to Tuesday November 22nd from 1pm to 3:30pm


----------



## natura87

Just found out about the Aveyou Flash Sale....lemme go fill my basket with thangs. I still have the code of 15 dollars off too. I'm gonna take advantage of that too.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair 

New to Aveyou: Hydratherma Naturals! This all-natural ethnic hair line promotes healthy hair by infusing it with the perfect balance of moisture and protein.


----------



## Zaz

A flash sale and they just started carrying Hydratherma naturals, glad I still have a groupon left


----------



## natura87

I am prepared for the Aveyou sale. I would like to stock up on some Smoothing lotions at 40% off and I want to try some other things. My hair loves the smoothing lotion.I like Daily fix but it isnt an absolute repurchase. I might stick it in the cart just to be on the safe side. I still have my Body Shop groupons to use up too, but I have up until Christmas eve to use those.

I finished up a bottle of Dove Intensive Repair treatment conditioner last night.


----------



## hannan

I'm so glad I saved my groupons! I need to go make dummy carts asap!


----------



## Eisani

*working on Aveyou cart(s) right now*


----------



## chebaby

ill just get the HTN protein leave in and hair lotion. oh and the protein conditioner.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I'm Stabbing Myself in the Eye Right Now as I type this because I am completely out of Groupons!  

Good on HTN, but a coupla' more wouldn't hurt.  Oh Well.

chebaby

Chello-Che


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Lawdy the Lurkers up in this piece is unbeweaveable.


----------



## chebaby

chello T
im all out of groupons too but i still may get some HTN). i could use that protein conditioner.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> Lawdy the Lurkers up in this piece is unbeweaveable.


 dont act like you aint know


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> chello T
> im all out of groupons too but i still may get some HTN). i could use that protein conditioner.


 


chebaby said:


> *dont act like you aint know*


 
@chebaby

How did your hair turn out? I was lurking at work and read your post in that one Natural Thread and I sat there looking at the name/date of the post and was like:   ......

Yeah, on the HTN tip I could use: 1 Bottle of Oil (maybe), 1 Lotion, 1 Protein L-I, 1 Protein DC'er myself Probably won't get it tho' (not sure)

Oh and on the bolded:   

_*4-eva talmbout: 'i ain't no pj....i only buy xyz & i only use coconut oil & wata'.... girl puhleeze*_


----------



## divachyk

ladies I am so far behind in posting and lurking. Dh and I are enjoying Vegas! Hope everyone is great and hope I haven't missed any sales.  Hopefully I can get some internet time later tonight to get caught up. 

Sent from my DROIDX


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> *How did your hair turn out? I was lurking at work and read your post in that one Natural Thread and I sat there looking at the name/date of the post and was like:   ......*
> 
> Yeah, on the HTN tip I could use: 1 Bottle of Oil (maybe), 1 Lotion, 1 Protein L-I, 1 Protein DC'er myself Probably won't get it tho' (not sure)
> 
> Oh and on the bolded:
> 
> _*4-eva talmbout: 'i ain't no pj....i only buy xyz & i only use coconut oil & wata'.... girl puhleeze*_


  girl last night before i went to bed i was like "tomorrow imma cut my hair" same thing happened with my bc. i was like today is the day lol.
my hair turned out nice after i added some vatika frosting and cd hair balm to it to soften it up. when i left the salon my hair felt like hay they used sooooooo much heat on my hair. i yelled at the lady a few times cause she was burning the fluck out of my scalp and my hair smells so burnt. i know my hair is damaged but im getting it cut off anyway so oh well.

girl that HTN gonna get got just like curl junkie we cant have nothing!


----------



## Eisani

hannan looks like we had the same idea. My fangas is itchin. Hopefully the teets won't be in the gutter from the hangers-on.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *girl that HTN gonna get got just like curl junkie we cant have nothing!*


 


Eisani said:


> *Hopefully the teets won't be in the gutter from the hangers-on*.


 
chebaby Eisani  Hmp.

You Already Know....

Skrait down in the gutta'


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Eisani chebaby

Hmp. 

Why Can't Coconut Oil & Wata' have a Fiddy% off Flash Sale?


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Eisani @chebaby
> 
> Hmp.
> 
> Why Can't Coconut Oil & Wata' have a Fiddy% off Flash Sale?


 you know

the thing is, itll all be on the exchange forum in a few weeks


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> you know
> 
> *the thing is, itll all be on the exchange forum in a few weeks*


 
chebaby

I Know.  It's almost like Okay Whatever............


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Hey ladies
AveYou gonna get their money


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

So, are you getting excited about your Haircut?  

I know you can Rock it for the New Year!

And...do you have a good Salon/Stylist picked out?  When is your appt?


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

chebaby glad your hair turned out great. I would love to see it when you cut it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl

I still gotta decide what Imma do.erplexed 

When I look at my current stash I'm like: _Nickle_ you need to _please_ sit down somewhere.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> I Know. It's almost like Okay Whatever............


 i know but it kinda makes me feel some kinda way. i guess its a bandwagon??? i mean for a while you never heard about cj outside of this thread. and you were the only one raving about htn and now watch it be the hot new thing. always sold out good for the company but bad for us


curlyhersheygirl said:


> Hey ladies
> AveYou gonna get their money


 and you know this!!! even my coupon-less self will get something


IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> So, are you getting excited about your Haircut?
> 
> I know you can Rock it for the New Year!
> 
> And...do you have a good Salon/Stylist picked out? When is your appt?


 im really excited for my hair cut the only time ive ever had short hair was when i did the bc. this time i want a nice funky cut and i plan on keeping it short for a long while.
i dont have a salon picked out yet


----------



## chebaby

curlyhersheygirl said:


> @chebaby glad your hair turned out great. I would love to see it when you cut it.


 i will either make it my siggy or email it to someone here and they can post it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@chebaby You need to be interviewing that Salon like they applying for a Job with Nuclear Energy or something.

I know. *rolls eyes*

We been on both the CJ & HTN Tip for a minute. And DB and ALL them otha' thangs that is now the 'it' thing.

Oh yeah, when I was naming them crazy Liters I forgot to add:

1 Liter of Alter Ego Garlic Deep Conditioning Treatment
1 Liter of Alfaparf Rigen 
1 Liter of Alfaparf Real Cream 4.0


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I need to get out from under this Steama' but it feels so good & I'm cold.

But I need to finish it up. Won't use up anything this wash day.

I am close to using up:

1 4 ounce Bottle of JBCO w/Pimento Oil


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby You need to be interviewing that Salon like they applying for a Job with Nuclear Energy or something.
> 
> I know. *rolls eyes*
> 
> We been on both the CJ & HTN Tip for a minute. And DB and ALL them otha' thangs that is now the 'it' thing.
> 
> *Oh yeah, when I was naming them crazy Liters I forgot to add:*
> 
> *1 Liter of Alter Ego Garlic Deep Conditioning Treatment*
> *1 Liter of Alfaparf Rigen *
> *1 Liter of Alfaparf Real Cream 4.0*


 i know i need to find a really good salon. but really i just want them to cut it into a style this once. ill keep it up after that. aint no way i can go back to salons every week 

 how you forget all that


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> 
> I still gotta decide what Imma do.erplexed
> 
> *When I look at my current stash I'm like: Nickle you need to please sit down somewhere.*



IDareT'sHair you preaching to the choir  I went to the attic to get DD's birthday gift for tomorrow and saw a box of products I completely forgot I stashed there


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

Because it's in Jars and not Bottles and when we were talmbout them durn Lizard-Liters I was thinking Bottles until I went in my Stash for something and saw them Big 32 ounce Jars.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Because it's in Jars and not Bottles and when we were talmbout them durn Lizard-Liters I was thinking Bottles until I went in my Stash for something and saw them Big 32 ounce Jars.


 oh, true they do add up all them dang jars. thats just like me finding shea rinses every time i turn around


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl

I ain't too sad I'm outta Groupons (honestly). Which my last AveYou Shipped.

I know what I'm dealin' with ova' here. (And it Ain't Purty)

I found some Claudie yesterday and was like SMH? 

I gotta do better. And I just placed another small order of Marie Dean Saturday. 

I may not even get any more of that in December. 

I'm dealing with a BIG Hotmess right now.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair I hear ya. I took quite a few vendors off my list after I found that box and now with the aveyou groupons I'm down to just claudie and DB


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> oh, true they do add up all them dang jars. *thats just like me finding shea rinses every time i turn around*


 

@chebaby Errtime I open the Fridge I'm looking at: Bear Fruit Hair, Marie Dean, Sitrinillah, KBB Luscious Locs, Oyin Honey Hemp, DBB Masques, HTN Tiiva, Purabody, Camille Rose Algae it's a durn Nightmare

When I open my one Kitchen Cabinet: Indigo, Cowash Conditioners, VO5's 

When I go into my Garage to get in my Car I'm Like: 

My Stash is just Ignant.

Lawd...My PRODUCTS ARE SCARING ME!


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby Errtime I open the Fridge I'm looking at: Bear Fruit Hair, Marie Dean, Sitrinillah, KBB Luscious Locs, Oyin Honey Hemp, DBB Masques, HTN *Tiiva*, Purabody, Camille Rose Algae it's a durn Nightmare
> 
> When I open my one Kitchen Cabinet: Indigo, Cowash Conditioners, VO5's
> 
> When I go into my Garage to get in my Car I'm Like:
> 
> My Stash is just Ignant.
> 
> Lawd...My PRODUCTS ARE SCARING ME!


 thats a freaking horror story lmao.

i forgot all about the bolded


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby  Yeah, I got like 3 of those Tiiva DC'ers and oh yeah...Enso Naturals!  

I have those Enso Cacao DC'ers and 2 Sea Buckthorn DC'ers in there. 

And I stuck those 2 Christine Gant's Babbasu DC'ers in there.  

Lawd.....I won't be hurt if I don't see another product!

Although Imma get my SSI, DB, Claudie, Pura.  

And talmbout getting some WEN Vanilla


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Imma Focus Real Hard (and I know I have said this 100 times) on my Stash next year. 

For Real.

I must.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> chebaby  Yeah, I got like 3 of those Tiiva DC'ers and oh yeah...Enso Naturals!
> 
> I have those Enso Cacao DC'ers and 2 Sea Buckthorn DC'ers in there.
> 
> And I stuck those 2 Christine Gant's Babbasu DC'ers in there.
> 
> Lawd.....I won't be hurt if I don't see another product!
> 
> Although Imma get my SSI, DB, Claudie, *Pura*.
> 
> And talmbout getting some WEN Vanilla



I forgot about them, can't pass that up


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> Imma Focus Real Hard (and I know I have said this 100 times) on my Stash next year.
> 
> For Real.
> 
> I must.



IDareT'sHair you can and will do it don't worry.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby Yeah, I got like 3 of those Tiiva DC'ers and oh yeah...Enso Naturals!
> 
> I have those Enso Cacao DC'ers and 2 Sea Buckthorn DC'ers in there.
> 
> And I stuck those 2 Christine Gant's Babbasu DC'ers in there.
> 
> Lawd.....I won't be hurt if I don't see another product!
> 
> Although Imma get my SSI, DB, Claudie, Pura.
> 
> And talmbout getting some WEN Vanilla


 theres a wen vanilla hush yo mouth. chile now i gotta add one more thing to the list i love me some wen.

i found a sample of enso seabuckthorn conditioner. the sample so timy i wont use it until i cut everything off lol.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> @IDareT'sHair *you can and will do it don't worry.*


 
curlyhersheygirl  Thanks for that Vote of Confidence Ms. Curly!...
Girl, I'm scurrrrd of my stash!



chebaby said:


> *theres a wen vanilla hush yo mouth*. chile now i gotta add one more thing to the list i love me some wen.
> 
> *i found a sample of enso seabuckthorn conditioner. the sample so timy i wont use it until i cut everything off lol.*


 
chebaby  Yeah, that Vanilla-Mint is a Limited Edition for Christmas.

I don't remember if I ever got a Enso Sample?

curlyhersheygirl  How is the Enso Seabuckthorn?  Have you tried it yet?  I've only used the Daily Conditioner.  I haven't tried the DC'er yet tho'.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair I haven't tried it yet.


----------



## chebaby

ok i MIGHT get that wen vanilla. might!!! i sure dont need it


----------



## JJamiah

GET WEN VANILLA GET IT GET IT GET IT
:woohoo:

Gonna GET MINE!

GET YOURS GET IT GET IT chebaby GET IT GET IT


----------



## JJamiah

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby Errtime I open the Fridge I'm looking at: Bear Fruit Hair, Marie Dean, Sitrinillah, KBB Luscious Locs, Oyin Honey Hemp, DBB Masques, HTN Tiiva, Purabody, Camille Rose Algae it's a durn Nightmare
> 
> When I open my one Kitchen Cabinet: Indigo, Cowash Conditioners, VO5's
> 
> When I go into my Garage to get in my Car I'm Like:
> 
> My Stash is just Ignant.
> 
> Lawd...My PRODUCTS ARE SCARING ME!


 


IDareT'sHair said:


> Imma Focus Real Hard (and I know I have said this 100 times) on my Stash next year.
> 
> For Real.
> 
> I must.


 
@IDareT'sHair

YOU SOUND like I did when I first joined this group.

I looked at my stash and was like  No F'ing Way and hung my little head in shame. While I still have a little work to do. I knew I didn't need anything else. 

You sound like you have ALOT and really don't need anything else. THe latest and greatest let someone else test it out. You sound like your really ready to get your stash down. It gets easier as you go along and you'll realize that you have more will power then you could ever imagine.


----------



## beautyaddict1913

Hello ladies! I washed my hair over the weekend & used up a jar of Darcy's DC & a jar of KCCC. My stash isnt too bad because most of my stuff is in the fridge in the garage lol so I don't have to face it! Last night I twisted on damp hair with SM Smoothie & KCCC & my hair felt wet this morning from the custard so I didnt want to take it down and chance sticky hair so I pinned the twists up and put a little lacey headband scarf around my head and did my makeup so that I would like put together (I had about 14 twists on each side) and tell me why as soon as I got out of my car at work the female security guard at my building was like "u got dreads?"....I wanted to cuss! For A) my hair is pinned up so why are u all in my head like that and For B) I might wanna get my money back if my "dreads" look more like kinky twists right? Ughhh that aggravated me! This lady is always in my head! When I wear a twist-out she's like "is that all your hair?" when I had Malaysian hair she was like "ooo thats sum good hair, how much it had cost-ed?" ughhh so inappropriate!

Anyway! Im excited to get some Claudie's, Aveyou, SSI, and Darcy's!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

beautyaddict1913  Girl...That is too funny!  Tell her to go sit down somewhere.


----------



## Ltown

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby Errtime I open the Fridge I'm looking at: Bear Fruit Hair, Marie Dean, Sitrinillah, KBB Luscious Locs, Oyin Honey Hemp, DBB Masques, HTN Tiiva, Purabody, Camille Rose Algae it's a durn Nightmare
> 
> When I open my one Kitchen Cabinet: Indigo, Cowash Conditioners, VO5's
> 
> When I go into my Garage to get in my Car I'm Like:
> 
> My Stash is just Ignant.
> 
> Lawd...My PRODUCTS ARE SCARING ME!





IDareT'sHair, i'm scared for you too that is you and like everyone we all have addictions. Although i have a stash nothing its not hair products. I have addiction to shoes, shoe closets, under bed, spare room.  If i go to macy or TJmaxx or any where and not go to the shoe section, its makes me scare.  So enjoy it!


----------



## chebaby

JJamiah said:


> GET WEN VANILLA GET IT GET IT GET IT
> :woohoo:
> 
> Gonna GET MINE!
> 
> GET YOURS GET IT GET IT @chebaby GET IT GET IT


 i forgot how much of a pusha you are
yea imma get it


----------



## chebaby

beautyaddict1913 said:


> Hello ladies! I washed my hair over the weekend & used up a jar of Darcy's DC & a jar of KCCC. My stash isnt too bad because most of my stuff is in the fridge in the garage lol so I don't have to face it! Last night I twisted on damp hair with SM Smoothie & KCCC & my hair felt wet this morning from the custard so I didnt want to take it down and chance sticky hair so I pinned the twists up and put a little lacey headband scarf around my head and did my makeup so that I would like put together (I had about 14 twists on each side) and tell me why as soon as I got out of my car at work the female security guard at my building was like "u got dreads?"....I wanted to cuss! For A) my hair is pinned up so why are u all in my head like that and For B) I might wanna get my money back if my "dreads" look more like kinky twists right? Ughhh that aggravated me! This lady is always in my head! When I wear a twist-out she's like "is that all your hair?" when I had Malaysian hair she was like *"ooo thats sum good hair, how much it had cost-ed?"* ughhh so inappropriate!
> 
> Anyway! Im excited to get some Claudie's, Aveyou, SSI, and Darcy's!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

Hmp.  She didn't tell me to GET IT, GET IT, GET IT

Ltown I have something for you.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> *Hmp. She didn't tell me to GET IT, GET IT, GET IT*
> 
> @Ltown I have something for you.


 cause she already know you gonna GET IT GET IT


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> cause she already know you gonna GET IT GET IT


 
chebaby  The only thing that's turning me off in my mind...is the "Mint" I wish it was Skrait Vanilla.

The Mint is  for me.


----------



## beautyaddict1913

chebaby said:


> cause she already know you gonna GET IT GET IT


 
 This is too funny!! And true lol!!


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby The only thing that's turning me off in my mind...is the "Mint" I wish it was Skrait Vanilla.
> 
> The Mint is  for me.


 well you know all of them have that menthol smell already


----------



## chebaby

beautyaddict1913 said:


> This is too funny!! And true lol!!


 

i cant stop laughing at your security lady


----------



## Ltown

I said before and here it is, we need a private group to share sales, folks going to bust up in here because they know we are PJ and get in one the BF sales.  I will be partying alot so i may lose a sale because i'm be drinking everyday starting on Wed


----------



## IDareT'sHair

beautyaddict1913 said:


> *This is too funny!! And true lol!!*


 
beautyaddict1913 ..... Um...Hursh Beauty



chebaby said:


> *well you know all of them have that menthol smell already*


 
chebaby Imma little 'put off' by the Mint.  That's why I still haven't pulled the Trigger.



chebaby said:


> *i cant stop laughing at your security lady*


 
Me Either!I thought about the Security Guard on MARTIN Otis. 

Or...Otis Sista'


----------



## beautyaddict1913

Have Any of u ladies tried the HTN gel? Im thinking of trying it for BF


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@beautyaddict1913 I haven't. 

You know Che @chebaby is Miss Gel! 

Lawd, Che know errrthang about some Gels

I ain't into Gels like Dat!


----------



## beautyaddict1913

LOL, T do u ever slick ur hair back for buns? or do u just use pomade when u wear ur hair like that?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

beautyaddict1913  I haven't Bunned in a minute.  I used IC Fantasia Gel or IC Fantasia Serum or Pure Aloe Vera Gel and BSP when I was bunning.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

beautyaddict1913 Brownie518 curlyhersheygirl

I just tried Claudie's Balancing Hair Moisturizer for the 1st time tonight and I am in LOVE!

It's very nice.  I really, really like this.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @beautyaddict1913 I haven't.
> 
> You know Che @chebaby is Miss Gel!
> 
> Lawd, Che know errrthang about some Gels
> 
> I ain't into Gels like Dat!


 true
but i havent used that gel.


----------



## beautyaddict1913

Thanks for the review T! I wish I could see Claudie's product list! Right now Im just getting garden oil, the new protein RX, moisturizing ends insurance & more hair gel.
IDareT'sHair I have some HTN growth oil in my basket at aveyou, how do u think it compares to the garden oil?


----------



## Brownie518

chebaby said:


> I still don't know how to add pics to a post but I'll make it may siggy.
> 
> And for everyone that has a coupon for ave you they are having a 40%off sale site wide on the 25th.



.....


----------



## Brownie518

curlyhersheygirl said:


> @IDareT'sHair
> 
> New to Aveyou: Hydratherma Naturals! This all-natural ethnic hair line promotes healthy hair by infusing it with the perfect balance of moisture and protein.



Perfect!!!! I'm gonna kill it! I'm so glad I saved that last Groupon.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

I'm Groupon-Less.


----------



## beautyaddict1913

Brownie518 Aveyou changed the sale to 11/22 from 1:00 - 3:30 PM EST - dont want u to miss it chica!


----------



## beautyaddict1913

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> I'm Groupon-Less.


 
now u know that matters not lol...arent u from Haulville? lol  Sure Doesnt matter to me!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

beautyaddict1913

The thing is, I just spent that sucka' Saturday....if only I could have held on Beauty!

And Yes, I will be gettin' my Haul'On!  You know the PJ's from Haultown/Haulville gets our Haul all the way Off!


----------



## Eisani

When did I order that Herbal Riche? Thursday or Friday? Its at my house aleady. Can't wait to meet it tomorrow!


----------



## Brownie518

beautyaddict1913 said:


> @Brownie518 Aveyou changed the sale to 11/22 from 1:00 - 3:30 PM EST - dont want u to miss it chica!



beautyaddict1913 

Girl, now you know I already put that in Astrid tasks to remind me!!! On my phone and my Ipod!!  Thanks for the reminder! 

I need to get my list straight.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Eisani How do you plan to use Herbal Riche?  beautyaddict1913 if you have it already, how are you using it?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ltown said:


> I said before and here it is, we need a private group to share sales, folks going to bust up in here because they know we are PJ and get in one the BF sales. *I will be partying alot so i may lose a sale because i'm be drinking everyday starting on Wed*


 
Ltown Lawd Chile this Post Right Here Sounds Like You Already Drankin'


----------



## Eisani

IDareT'sHair I plan to do scalp massages with it and coat my hair while dc'ing. That's the way the website suggests using it.

  You read my mind about Ltown's post!!


----------



## divachyk

Alright ladies, I am all caught up on the thread to fall behind again. I will be using my groupon. Will make some carts to see what's my options.

My skin is so dry. Every time I visit no/low humidity paces, it reminds me how much I love and miss FL. 

Ltown a private group is an excellent idea.

chebaby andIDareT'sHair - I refrig products; have never froze them. What logic do you use when deciding which prods to refrig and which to leave out? I have no logic to my madness. I refrig items just cause.

chebaby - I just noticed the hemp seed ingredient thing too. Wonder why that is. I like the butter though. My hair is blinging.


----------



## divachyk

Since being in Vegas, I have been rocking beenies because it is kinda cool out. I brought a few items with me in small travel containers and have used them to maintain my hair -- moisturizers: BM luscious and AV coco latte ; seal: hemp seed butter and BM bee lovely (think that is the name of it).


----------



## Brownie518

I just ordered some Herbal Riche and Silk Dreams (PRE, Nourish, Aaliyah's Blessing).


----------



## bronzebomb

:scratchch What happens when you've purchased all the products that you have ever wanted to try?  Are you no longer a product junkie?

I just received my Uncle Funky's Daughter shipment and I'm waiting on Koils by Nature Shealoe Leave-in...I'll likely purchase 2 products from Komaza Hair Care. inocchio But that's it! 

I don't know what else there is????  maybe we should do a results thread. "this is my hair when I use _________"


----------



## divachyk

Brownie518 said:


> I just ordered some Herbal Riche and Silk Dreams (PRE, Nourish, Aaliyah's Blessing).



What is herbal riche oil good for Brownie518. I think beautyaddict1913 mentioned this not too long ago.

Sent from my DROIDX


----------



## divachyk

I found a Trader Joe's in the area. Have heard many speak about this store in other threads. Any purchase recommendations? We don't have these in my area so I need to take advantage. 

Sent from my DROIDX


----------



## destine2grow

I wish there was a trader joes in my area!


----------



## divachyk

destine2grow said:


> I wish there was a trader joes in my area!



What would you buy destine2grow?


Sent from my DROIDX


----------



## Ltown

divachyk said:


> I found a Trader Joe's in the area. Have heard many speak about this store in other threads. Any purchase recommendations? We don't have these in my area so I need to take advantage.
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX


 

divachyk, I think the conditioners/shampoo has been a hit around the forum for $2-3 and it's organic.


----------



## Eisani

divachyk Trader Joe's Nourish Spa cond is what I use as a cheap detangler. That and Giovanni Smooth as Silk.


----------



## Eisani

Did any of y'all inbox Patient1 for your free sample ? I did. I hope I get it.


----------



## chebaby

hey everyone
divachyk, get the trader joes nourish spa conditioner, its yummy and creamy.


----------



## divachyk

Hey Ladies! Thank you -- I snagged 3 nourish spa conditioners and 2 nourish spa shampoos. They smell delish. I got a few other non hair items also. 

Eisani, ahem, welp I sure inboxed her but was too embarrassed to post it. I didn't want y'all clowning me.  Mine shipped out over the past weekend according to P1. Will post status when I get it.

Sent from my DROIDX


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Eisani said:


> @IDareT'sHair I plan to do scalp massages with it and coat my hair while dc'ing. That's the way the website suggests using it.
> 
> *You read my mind about @**Ltown**'s post!!*


 
Eisani  Yeah, she sounded skrait Drunk!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I got a box from Saravun Naturals and found a Box of Saravun I hadn't even opened yet. Imma bout to go in here and open them.

@Ltown I mailed your box.


----------



## chebaby

there is a lady here at work that is straight nit pickie lmao. she talking about how i need my ends clipped and how the other girl tracks are showing lol. im like chile ignore my ends and leave her tracks alone. dont be all up in our heads.
then she was talking about how thin my hair is ummmm, i know this. my hair is NATURALLY thin. dont be acting like my hair falling out. and why you all up in my head. 
and not trying to be funny but i hate when people be like "oh my hair used to be long like yours" and then pull out a pic to prove it and in the pic their hair is sl girl bye.


----------



## Ltown

IDareT'sHair said:


> I got a box from Saravun Naturals and found a Box of Saravun I hadn't even opened yet. Imma bout to go in here and open them.
> 
> @Ltown I mailed your box.


 
IDareT'sHair, thank you sweetie. I've been thinking the 3 things I want to order but waiting for the sale and not getting them really got me thinking. 
Hairtage
Shescentit sulfur butter
I forgot who has the brocculi seed oil?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Saravun Has the Broccoli Seed Hair Cream and it is excellent Ltown


----------



## Ltown

IDareT'sHair said:


> Saravun Has the Broccoli Seed Hair Cream and it is excellent @Ltown


 
IDareT'sHair, I'm sure everything you recommended for me has been hit, after a year of me complaining I just know if I wait for the 20% off lurkers/haters going to be all over it. I'm setting my cell phone right now.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ltown  She said the Code is for LHCF only.  So, the average lurkers won't be able to take advantage of the Code.  The paying members will though.

Yes, her Hair Creams are very nice and primarily unscented.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *there is a lady here at work that is straight nit pickie lmao. she talking about how i need my ends clipped and how the other girl tracks are showing lol. im like chile ignore my ends and leave her tracks alone. dont be all up in our heads.*
> *then she was talking about how thin my hair is ummmm, i know this. my hair is NATURALLY thin. dont be acting like my hair falling out. and why you all up in my head. *
> *and not trying to be funny but i hate when people be like "oh my hair used to be long like yours" and then pull out a pic to prove it and in the pic their hair is sl girl bye.*


 
chebaby  SMH 

She sounds like beautyaddict1913 Security Guard's Cousin


----------



## destine2grow

Hey ladies!!! 

chebaby your coworker is a mess!

divachyk the ladies have mention everything I would get. Sorry I am so late.

Shay72 are you still doing the curly girl method


----------



## Shay72

I finished HH's Aloe Peach Pomade. That will be a repurchase. I also finished Qhem's Castor & Moringa Softening Serum. Not interested in repurchasing it.

I need to stop playing and go order some more Silk Dreams products.


----------



## Shay72

destine2grow
I was doing the modified curly girl since going natural bc I did wash once a week with a non sulfate poo. But now I've been using the viviscal poo which does have ammonium laureth sulfate in it for over a month now.


----------



## destine2grow

Shay72 I am considering doing the curly girl method or the modeified version.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby SMH
> 
> She sounds like @beautyaddict1913 Security Guard's Cousin


 ya know!!! im like what is she trying to prove??? she kept saying "imma get my hair back long like yours"  girl please. all up in the other girls head asking her why she can see her tracks you dont be asking people stuff like that. all i could do was smh.


----------



## Shay72

destine2grow
I would recommend either one. I don't think you can go wrong. I would clarify once a month and still do. I also do believe it is why my hair is not a dry desert right now despite the ALS in the viviscal poo.


----------



## Brownie518

Shay72 said:


> I finished HH's Aloe Peach Pomade. That will be a repurchase. I also finished Qhem's Castor & Moringa Softening Serum. Not interested in repurchasing it.
> 
> *I need to stop playing and go order some more Silk Dreams products.*



Shay72

@ bolded - yes you do!!  

Hey, ladies. I'm here at work, my last night for the week. I'm sooo tired. I just got here and I'm yawning so hard and my eyes are watering.  

I want to try the CJ Argan & Olive this week.


----------



## Brownie518

Eisani said:


> *Did any of y'all inbox Patient1 for your free sample ? I did.* I hope I get it.





I didn't...I believe she said don't bother if you made any negative comments soooo.....*shrug*



divachyk said:


> @Eisani, *ahem, welp I sure inboxed her but was too embarrassed to post it. I didn't want y'all clowning me*.  Mine shipped out over the past weekend according to P1. Will post status when I get it.
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX





divachyk - that Herbal Riche has a recommended usage chart detailing how you should use it each day. I will definitely use it as an oil prepoo. Depending on the stank factor, I'll have to wait and see how else I'll use it.


----------



## destine2grow

Shay72 said:


> @destine2grow
> I would recommend either one. I don't think you can go wrong. I would clarify once a month and still do. I also do believe it is why my hair is not a dry desert right now despite the ALS in the viviscal poo.


 
Shay72 I tried the CG today and my hair was soft and moisturize at first. Now my hair stills feels soft but not moisturize. I also notice that my natural hair moisturize feels different from when I was relax. I do notice that when ever my hair is moisturize I can definitely feel the cotton-y texture.

Oh i just remembered that I did not apply any oil after the con this morning. So tomorrow morning. I will spray my hair with water, add some CJ argan con as my moisturizer and seal with a little of HV green tea or olive oil.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518 @destine2grow @chebaby

Hi Ya'll. 

I just rubbed in some JBCO w/Pimento Oil. I didn't ask for a Sample of H2H either. 

I didn't say anything negative (that I recall), but that Citrus was a Big NEGATIVE for me.

I'm having enough issues right now, and don't need Scalp irritation from a bunch of Citrus Oil products.

ETA:  I just hope I can use Herbal Riche with no problems.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I did a real light 'dusting' today. And I'm enjoying my scalp massages. (Real ones) not the Ms. B kind @Brownie518

I am back on Mega-Tek too, and using it mixed especially for that Nape Area. I need some fast results and MT always works for me. 

I use it in 2-3 weeks increments tho'. 2-3 weeks on 2-3 weeks off.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> I did a real light 'dusting' today. And I'm enjoying my *scalp massages.* *(Real ones) not the Ms. B kind* @Brownie518







...I could go for a nice scalp massage right about now!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *...I could go for a nice scalp massage right about now! *


 

@Brownie518 Yeah  I'm sure that would WAKE You Up!inocchio


----------



## chebaby

i see yall in here cuttin up lol.


----------



## chebaby

i want a big bottle of aveda damaged remedy treatment.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *i want a big bottle of aveda damaged remedy treatment.*


 
@chebaby Hey.. What happened to "US" Keeping each other on point?erplexed

Lawd!.....


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby Hey.. What happened to "US" Keeping each other on point?erplexed
> 
> Lawd!.....


 oh yea


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I want another Liter of Jessicurl Too Shea!  But probably won't get it.  (Unless Jessicurl has like 25-30% off).

Other than that, I'm sticking to the Script!

SSI
Purabody
Claudie


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby  I did buy a bottle of that Herbal Riche Oil, but that's more of a Treatment.  

And I need serious Treatment.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518  Are you getting any ButtersNBars Cyber Monday?


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518 Yeah  I'm sure that would WAKE You Up!inocchio



 

T, what are you getting during the AveYou flash sale?


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518  Are you getting any ButtersNBars Cyber Monday?



IDareT'sHair

No, I still have the oils I got from there and I have one more of those masks left.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518  I like that: "Grow My Hair" but Imma pass on BnB's (I think).  I'll make a cart and see what it looks like.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby I did buy a bottle of that Herbal Riche Oil, *but that's more of a Treatment. *
> 
> *And I need serious Treatment*.


 excuses, excuses

aveda damage remedy is a treatment too


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *excuses, excuses*
> 
> *aveda damage remedy is a treatment too*


 
chebaby  True! SMH!   

I didn't think about it that way. 

But you don't need a "Big Ol' Bottle" like you said   

Why not, just a Bottle?

Why it got to be "A Big Ol' Bottle?"


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby  Hmp.  

I needs to be looking at A Big Ol' Bottle of Damage Remedy myself.


----------



## Brownie518

What moisturizing conditioners are ya'll using? I want a couple of alternatives besides Jasmine's, Claudie's, and JMRB.


----------



## Eisani

Brownie518 I just smelled the Herbal Riche and it isn't that bad, just extra herbally. Someone said black licorice but I don't smell that.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> What moisturizing conditioners are ya'll using? I want a couple of alternatives besides Jasmine's, Claudie's, and JMRB.


 
@Brownie518 

Right now I'm using:

Purabody Chocolate
Marie Dean
KBB
Enso Cacao
Tiiva
Sitrinillah *i don't you don't care for*
Ashlii Amala
Darcy's DC'er *haven't tried it yet, but it's in the que*
Fleurtzy's *in the que*

I'd like to have BeeMine. That was a nice DC'er.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby True! SMH!
> 
> I didn't think about it that way.
> 
> But you don't need a "Big Ol' Bottle" like you said
> 
> Why not, just a Bottle?
> 
> Why it got to be "A Big Ol' Bottle?"


 you know we dont do nothin in regula size. if im gonna get it i gotta get the big one


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby Hmp.
> 
> I needs to be looking at A Big Ol' Bottle of Damage Remedy myself.


 yea go get that. i miss that stuff and now that im straightening often i need that in my life


Brownie518 said:


> What moisturizing conditioners are ya'll using? I want a couple of alternatives besides Jasmine's, Claudie's, and JMRB.


 you know im on curl junkie rehab tits right now


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *you know we dont do nothin in regula size. if im gonna get it i gotta get the big one*


 
chebaby  I was looking at it.  I ain't ready for another $65.00 +conditioner.  

Too bad AveYou doesn't have Aveda.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby I was looking at it. *I ain't ready for another $65.00 +conditioner. *
> 
> Too bad AveYou doesn't have Aveda.


 and its not even 32oz like cj but imma still get it. and last time i checked they now have a dr leave in treatment too.


----------



## chebaby

my new hair reggi will be:
pre poo with protein conditioner, shampoo and then steam with protein/moisture condition. use leave in(hopefully with a kick of protein) and then a heat protectant(imma go pick up CHI SI). and then blow dry and flat iron.
or when i cut my hair try to sit under the dryer with a few rollers in the top or something. i dont know what short hair people do lmao.

i MIGHT end up keeping my hair long for a while and may cut my hair on my b-day. it depends on how i feel.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> and its not even 32oz like cj but imma still get it. *and last time i checked they now have a dr leave in treatment too.*


 
@chebaby Yeah, that Daily Remedy L-I Treatment was/is significantly cheaper.

If you need it Che, get it..... 

*cough* I mean, since it's a _treatment_.... 

I may serious take a look at it next year.  Actually, I'd like to have several Aveda products.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> my new hair reggi will be:
> pre poo with protein conditioner, shampoo and then steam with protein/moisture condition. use leave in(hopefully with a kick of protein) and then *a heat protectant(imma go pick up CHI SI).*
> 
> *i MIGHT end up keeping my hair long for a while and may cut my hair on my b-day. it depends on how i feel.*


 
@chebaby That Security Guard's Sista' didn't get to you did she?erplexed 

FHI Hotsauce is good too. And that Apoghee Green Tea & Keratin.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby Yeah, that Daily Remedy L-I Treatment was/is significantly cheaper.
> 
> *If you need it Che, get it*.....
> 
> *cough* I mean, since it's a _treatment_....
> 
> I may serious take a look at it next year. Actually, I'd like to have several Aveda products.


 if i NEED it??? you know i dont need it


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby That Security Guard's Sista' didn't get to you did she?erplexed
> 
> FHI Hotsauce is good too. And that Apoghee Green Tea & Keratin.


 naw i aint worrying about her lol. i just actually like the way my hair looks. when i flat iron it myself its kinda poofy but them dominicans got it straight as straight can get. burning my scalp in the process.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *if i NEED it??? you know i dont need it*


 
chebaby  Well, No, Listen, Seriously....I know you haven't really found a good Protein you really love.  

It should either be that or that DRC28 (since you're spending that kind of cash).  And you already know you love Damage Remedy.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> naw i aint worrying about her lol. i just actually like the way my hair looks. when i flat iron it myself its kinda poofy but *them dominicans got it straight as straight can get. burning my scalp in the process.*


 
chebaby  Yeah.....You said they To' Yo' Scalp Up!.....:heated:


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby Well, No, Listen, Seriously....I know you haven't really found a good Protein you really love.
> 
> *It should either be that or that DRC28* (since you're spending that kind of cash). And you already know you love Damage Remedy.


 oh yea, i gotta get that too.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby Yeah.....You said they To' Yo' Scalp Up!.....:heated:


 she kept saying "sorry mami". i was sitting in the chair like "one mo time, she got one mo time" like i was gonna do something


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@chebaby I don't know what I would get it I was spending $60+ for a product? 

Probably another Jar of BBD Stretch. Maybe DRC?


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby I don't know what I would get it I was spending $60+ for a product?
> 
> Probably another Jar of BBD Stretch. Maybe DRC?


 i say it should be between your bbd(cause i know you love it) and drc because thats what we keep talking about.
i also think the curl rehab and the aveda is worth it. those are about the only things i can say is worth that price.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *she kept saying "sorry mami".* i was sitting in the chair like "one mo time, she got one mo time" like i was gonna do something


 
chebaby They say Sorry Mami to errrbody!  They know that mess  hurt.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby They say Sorry Mami to errrbody! They know that mess hurt.


 heck yea that mess hurt and i didnt wanna keep saying ouch in the chair lol. i felt like a big baby but i had to tell her leave my edges alone, stop trying to get them straight chile. and then after all that she pulled out the flat iron i was like "no thats ok, i like it like this" how you gonna roller set, round brush and blow out, and then flat iron


----------



## Brownie518

Eisani - okay, thanks. I'm hoping mine only smells herbally, too.

 chebaby on CJ tits!!

Ya'll just reminded me of the Aveda DR leave in. I love that stuff! And I think I'll get another Bee Mine DC. As long as it's Coconut scent or whatever. Not that original one.


----------



## chebaby

Brownie518 said:


> @Eisani - okay, thanks. I'm hoping mine only smells herbally, too.
> 
> @chebaby *on CJ tits!!*
> 
> Ya'll just reminded me of the Aveda DR leave in. I love that stuff! And I think I'll get another Bee Mine DC. As long as it's Coconut scent or whatever. Not that original one.


 but i is though

i think imma pick up that aveda treatment and leave in. and now that you mention it i still wanna try that bee mine deep conditioner.

what imma do with all these butters once i cut all my hair off? i mean i can moisturize lightly with them i guess.and i just got my AV hemp butter


----------



## chebaby

i forgot i got that morrocan oil treatment i never used. and curl junkie strengthening conditioner ill be using as a leave in.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *heck yea that mess hurt and i didnt wanna keep saying ouch in the chair lol. i felt like a big baby but i had to tell her leave my edges alone, stop trying to get them straight chile. and then after all that she pulled out the flat iron i was like "no thats ok, i like it like this" how you gonna roller set, round brush and blow out, and then flat iron*


 
@chebaby     I bet it looked real Purty & Silky after all that!



Brownie518 said:


> *Ya'll just reminded me of the Aveda DR leave in. I love that stuff! And I think I'll get another Bee Mine DC. As long as it's Coconut scent or whatever. Not that original one.*


 
@Brownie518 I'd like to have BM too. (Look for a Sale/Discount for Us Ms. B).


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> but i is though
> 
> i think imma pick up that aveda treatment and leave in. and now that you mention it i still wanna try that bee mine deep conditioner.
> 
> *what imma do with all these butters once i cut all my hair off?* i mean i can moisturize lightly with them i guess.and i just got my AV hemp butter


 
chebaby  You Just SAID you was leaving it Long!

   Lawd...We'll still be talmbout this next Thanksgiving! 

You Ain't Cuttin' it! 

And...if you do, you can still be butta'd up!


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby    I bet it looked real Purty & Silky after all that!
> 
> 
> 
> @Brownie518 I'd like to have BM too. (Look for a Sale/Discount for Us Ms. B).


 yea so silky im afraid to touch it i aint never felt my hair this straight while natural. thats why i said im glad i was through with wearing my hair kinky cause after this i know i got mad heat damage aint no turning back now lol.

oh and if curlmart has a 20% off sale like they normally do you can get it from there or sage


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby You Just SAID you was leaving it Long!
> 
> Lawd...We'll still be talmbout this next Thanksgiving!
> 
> You Ain't Cuttin' it!
> 
> And...if you do, you can still be butta'd up!


 stop T!!! you know im wishy washy to say the least


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@chebaby @Brownie518 Sage has some new stuff. I see they now carry Camille Rose and other stuff.

They only have BM DC'er in "Fresh Herbal"

I'll be on Sage for:

DB DC'er & Pumpkin Seed Exlir
Bee Mine


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby @Brownie518 Sage has some new stuff. I see they now carry Camille Rose and other stuff.
> 
> They only have BM DC'er in "Fresh Herbal"
> 
> I'll be on Sage for:
> 
> DB DC'er & Pumpkin Seed Exlir
> Bee Mine


 lemme go look


----------



## chebaby

they have anita grnt now not that im getting any.

lawd what imma do with my dew
T dont say nothin


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> they have anita grnt now not that im getting any.
> 
> *lawd what imma do with my dew*
> *T dont say nothin *


 
chebaby Lawd...Girl Hursh _*as La Colocha wud say*_  You know you ain't ready to Cut That Hurr.

But do gone & get that Damage Remedy, especially if you plan to keep the skrait look.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby  Lawd...I shol' wish I could get that Thurty from Sage.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby Lawd...Girl Hursh _*as La Colocha wud say*_ You know you ain't ready to Cut That Hurr.
> 
> But do gone & get that Damage Remedy, especially if you plan to keep the skrait look.


 no im serious, imma cut it i just dont know if i should do it soon like this weekend or next or if i should wait until my b-day. but i am doing it before the year is out.
imma get that aveda. it is some gooooooood stuff. i can do without everything else but i love that dr treatment.


IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby Lawd...I shol' wish I could get that Thurty from Sage.


 yea i would get some kbb from sage. maybe just one jar. and a bee mine deep conditioner.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby  Yeah, Sage 25%.  Imma get my DC'ers, the Pumpkin Seed and maybe 1 Jar of BM.  I just hate it's the Fresh Herbal instead of the Coconut one.

Lemme go to BM's Site right quick!

I keep shakin' my head at all the teet-dwellers that's on be on that AveYou.  

I guess me & you will just be sittin' back watchin'.

I guess I'll try to get in there and get a couple bottles of HTN.


----------



## Brownie518

Eisani - okay, thanks. I'm hoping mine only smells herbally, too.

 chebaby on CJ tits!!

Ya'll just reminded me of the Aveda DR leave in. I love that stuff! And I think I'll get another Bee Mine DC. As long as it's Coconut scent or whatever. Not that original one.


----------



## Eisani

Ok, I thought I was the only one wanting that BM DC. Hopefully they're having a sale as well. I'm straight on Sage if that's the case because they STAY outta stock on the things I want. Bask is gone get my moneeee along with SSI, Silk Dreams, Claudie and probably Darcy's. If Bee Mine ain't on some Marie Dean 10% mess, they're on the list too. Between those and AveYou,  I'll be set.


----------



## divachyk

BASK and Claudie are two vendors I haven't purchased from. I might should check them out. I hope I score some Saravaun (sp) during the sale.


----------



## Ltown

Good morning!  

I still have alot of conditioners, so BF list is still small. 

IDareT'sHair, can you list the code/sales i need it to get ready.

Eisani, divachyk are you exchanging with NF? I am but we 3 can swap some unused/no longer want.  I have been giving some away to friend's niece. 

I think divachyk you were lokking at NYC dorothy?


I have extra claudie protein spray any taker don't like it


----------



## Eisani

Ltown I haven't decided on the NF swap yet.  I don't have a problem swapping with you or divachyk though. 

About to rub some Herbal Riche on my scalp .


----------



## divachyk

Ltown and Eisani - I am not participating in the NF swap. I looked at some of those lists and thought I would have to order most of what they wanted and after factoring cost of ordering/shipping and then re-shipping, it wasn't worth the hassle. I am a new NF and I am unsure if I have any no longer wants. Let me check when I get home (tonight). What price range? Not sure on NYC Dorothy since I have purchased quite a few in past few days. It may be a dupe now.


----------



## Seamonster

Wow, I was doing good until Aveyou threw that 40% sale out there, they sale a few of my dandruff shampoos in the liter size. My cart has $400 worth of stuff. I got some cologne for my man, CR body butter, egyptian magic. trying to restrain myself from looking at the nail polish kits, that would add another $150 in essie's kits. Whew, if they went 50% I would out of control.


----------



## natura87

Added some more Curl Junkie to my cart. I just like loading it up and taking off the 40% and then the 15 dollars off.

 I've got a horrible sore throat and I can barely breathe so after work I am going to try to finish up my jumbo Giovanni TTTT liter to clar up my sinuses. I want to get rid of it before I haul because that thing has been staring at me for the longest.


----------



## natura87

chebaby said:


> yea go get that. i miss that stuff and now that im straightening often i need that in my life
> 
> * you know im on curl junkie rehab tits right now*



What in the world? 


*places some rehab in my cart*


----------



## Eisani

divachyk I'm not new to NF and I still don't really have any rejects/do not wants so don't feel bad  I just said I wouldn't mind with the two of you if I had any . 

Fab cussed me last night for mentioning a relaxer then notified me that I'm tbl . That will always be my hair bff, I just hate we live so far apart now


----------



## beautyaddict1913

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby SMH
> 
> She sounds like @beautyaddict1913 Security Guard's Cousin


 
lol...she sure does! And speaking of her, yesterday, I wore my hair in a twist-out and she got on the elevator with me and another lady and she was like "whooow! Is that all your hair? Girl u got a lot of it! Its so pretty and curly" and then she started running her fangers all up and thru!  Maam get a life and do somethin to YOUR head lol. She wasnt here today so she couldnt say anything lol. Nosey tail!

IDareT'sHair I have not ordered the Herbal Riche yet but I plan to use it to HOT, on my scalp, and as a sealant.

Also, last night I used some Isha cream to moisturize my twist out and banded my hair in 4 sections for bed, and I really like the cream so far. I woke up with really soft hair this morning! Thanks for the referral T! I believe I may order more for BF. I will use it a few more times before I add it to the list.


----------



## beautyaddict1913

divachyk said:


> @Ltown and @Eisani - I am not participating in the NF swap. I looked at some of those lists and thought I would have to order most of what they wanted and after factoring cost of ordering/shipping and then re-shipping, it wasn't worth the hassle. I am a new NF and I am unsure if I have any no longer wants. Let me check when I get home (tonight). What price range? Not sure on NYC Dorothy since I have purchased quite a few in past few days. It may be a dupe now.


 
can somebody inbox me about what NF is?


----------



## Eisani

beautyaddict1913 nf= nail fanatic.


----------



## Priss Pot

I want to try the Curl Junkie Beauticurls leave-in and the Smoothing Lotion.  I'm so tempted to order it now, but I really should just wait till the AveYou 40% off sale.

I'm so loving my Jessicurl Too Shea, but I have an unused jar of Curl Rehab (Coco/Gardenia scent), and I don't think I'll be able to get to it anytime soon.

I've been using the Bee Mine Deja's Hair Milk on my hair every now and then as a moisturizer, and it's ok.  It doesn't have much slip, but it's an ok moisturizer.  I bought it in the Island Mango scent, and it smells so good.


----------



## Eisani

Pretty avi Priss! I have the Beauticurls leave in and I get more slip from the Smoothing Lotion. For this reason, I've only used the Beauticurls maybe three times, but have run through I don't know how many bottles of Smoothing.

If I keep tweaking my BF list, I'm going to be dang near broke, but I keep thinking about my bonus coming and saying *** it lol!


----------



## chebaby

chello ladies
im becoming addicted to having straight hair now  last night i went over my hair with a flat iron and it just shined and blinged all over the place lol. i think just like when i was relaxed, cd hair balm will be my go to product. it smells good, keeps the hair soft and shiny. its heavy though so you only need a little.

i might do something i havent dont in a while and go 2 weeks without washing my hair im sorry but im loving my hair lol and dont want to wash it just yet. but when i do wash it i will be a steaming fool lol.
oh and that denman brush i hated, i think it was the d34 or something like that, im loving it on my straight hair


----------



## Ltown

[Q





divachyk said:


> @Ltown and @Eisani - I am not participating in the NF swap. I looked at some of those lists and thought I would have to order most of what they wanted and after factoring cost of ordering/shipping and then re-shipping, it wasn't worth the hassle. I am a new NF and I am unsure if I have any no longer wants. Let me check when I get home (tonight). What price range? Not sure on NYC Dorothy since I have purchased quite a few in past few days. It may be a dupe now.


 


Eisani said:


> @Ltown I haven't decided on the NF swap yet. I don't have a problem swapping with you or @divachyk though.
> 
> About to rub some Herbal Riche on my scalp .


 
Eisani, divachyk, I wasn't looking at any special price maybe swap used/unused or none just a thought. 

Thanks for the reply to claudie spray send pm. 
beautyaddict1913 and Seamonster


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Hey ladies I used up Enso's coconut lemongrass mist and blue malva no backups.
I also used up HV's moist condition and acai phyto no backups either.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ltown said:


> @IDareT'sHair, *can you list the code/sales i need it to get ready.*


 
Ltown Um...You'll hafta' watch the threads like I will for the products you're interested in.  

I don't have a list of Codes......


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *I also used up HV's moist condition and acai phyto no backups either.*


 
curlyhersheygirl

Thanks for mentioning Hairveda...... Where my Stuff

*off to email bj nah*

Curly:  It's gone be a sad day when I use up my Enso's w/No Back-Ups.  Truthfully, I'm half-way tempted to pull that Trigger on a coupla' thangs.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair I hear ya. Ensogate was the upset of 2011


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> @IDareT'sHair I hear ya. *Ensogate was the upset of 2011*


 
curlyhersheygirl

Yeah it was.  I am down to items in which I have Zero Back Ups, so I am holding on to those for dear life!

I lurve that Green Tea Cleansing Conditioner.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> curlyhersheygirl
> 
> Yeah it was.  I am down to items in which I have Zero Back Ups, so I am holding on to those for dear life!
> 
> *I lurve that Green Tea Cleansing Conditioner*.



IDareT'sHair  I'm holding on to 16oz of the  twisting pudding because I'm yet to find a replacement.
I wanted to try that as well  as the shampoos


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Eisani said:


> Ok, I thought I was the only one wanting that BM DC. Hopefully they're having a sale as well. *I'm straight on Sage if that's the case because they STAY outta stock on the things I want.* Bask is gone get my moneeee along with SSI, Silk Dreams, Claudie and probably Darcy's. *If Bee Mine ain't on some Marie Dean 10% mess, they're on the list too.* Between those and AveYou, I'll be set.


 
Eisani  Lawd Yessss, Sage keep on OOS  Imma try to get in where I fit in tho' to get that DB Pumpkin Seed Exlir.



beautyaddict1913 said:


> @IDareT'sHair *I have not ordered the Herbal Riche yet but I plan to use it to HOT, on my scalp, and as a sealant.*
> 
> *Also, last night I used some Isha cream to moisturize my twist out and banded my hair in 4 sections for bed, and I really like the cream so far. I woke up with really soft hair this morning! Thanks for the referral T! I believe I may order more for BF. I will use it a few more times before I add it to the list.*


 
beautyaddict1913 chebaby Yeah, You and Che got Otis' Sista's up at the J-O-B ackin' crazy! Talmbout Hurr.

Yeah, that Isha is some good stuff.  I ordered 1 Herbal Riche.  I will use it as a HOT (maybe) and under my DC'er.  

I hafta' smell it 1st before I decide to use it as anything else.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> @IDareT'sHair I'm holding on to 16oz of the twisting pudding because I'm yet to find a replacement.
> *I wanted to try that as well as the shampoos *


 
@curlyhersheygirl Yep. @Brownie518 Really loves those 'Poos. I was even gone try the Argan Oil One.erplexed


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Eisani Lawd Yessss, Sage keep on OOS Imma try to get in where I fit in tho' to get that DB Pumpkin Seed Exlir.
> 
> 
> 
> @beautyaddict1913 @chebaby Yeah, You and Che got Otis' Sista's up at the J-O-B ackin' crazy! Talmbout Hurr.
> 
> Yeah, that Isha is some good stuff. I ordered 1 Herbal Riche. I will use it as a HOT (maybe) and under my DC'er.
> 
> I hafta' smell it 1st before I decide to use it as anything else.


 the women be actin' straight crazy here over some hair.

hmm yall keep bringing up bee mine i might have to use some  luscious on my ends tonight to see how i like it.


----------



## mkd

Hey ladies!  I feel like I havent posted in forever.  chebaby, I gave some thought to going back to a straight haired natural but my hair is so fine, I know it will be heat damaged.  It would be on otherwise!  My heat damaged curly hair is a h.a.m

Eisani tbl is awesome!


----------



## chebaby

mkd said:


> Hey ladies! I feel like I havent posted in forever. @chebaby, I gave some thought to going back to a straight haired natural but my hair is so fine, I know it will be heat damaged. It would be on otherwise! My heat damaged curly hair is a h.a.m
> 
> @Eisani tbl is awesome!


 my hair is gonna be heat damaged too lol. it still smells burnt from monday but im over wearing my hair kinky so i dont care about the damage as long as it doesnt start breaking off. which dont matter cause imma cut it anyway.
but i understadn what you mean. if you ever want to go back to curly you cant with damage
when im ready for natural hair again imma just cut it all off like i did the first time.


----------



## chebaby

oh and since i am going back to rollersetting and flat ironing i will be picking up a tube of salerm 21 leave in


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> oh and since i am going back to rollersetting and flat ironing *i will be picking up a tube of salerm 21 leave in*


 
chebaby  I Love Salerm 21 Leave-In _Mami!_


----------



## mkd

Ok, I need to go get my aveyou cart in order.  I am down to 2 smoothing lotions left so I will definitely be getting two of those.  I don't know what else.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@mkd

I'm sure you'll make some good choices! 

Have you tried the Argan & Olive? Or the Deep Fix Cleansing Conditioner?


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby I Love Salerm 21 Leave-In _Mami!_


  it is the bomb.com though they sale it in a bss here so i will pick some up.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *it is the bomb.com though they sale it in a bss here so i will pick some up.*


 
chebaby  It's very nice!


----------



## Brownie518

Hey!! 

Ya'll know this AveYou thing is going to be one hot mutha*****n' mess, right? And I will be there with bells on, too. I can't wait!!

I was looking around and found a big ole bottle of Claudie's Garden Oil in some delicious scent. I think it's strawberry (still congested so I'm not positive). So, I ended up sealing with that after moisturizing and my hair is sooooo smooth and silky. I forgot how nice the ingredients were on this one.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> Hey!!
> 
> *Ya'll know this AveYou thing is going to be one hot mutha*****n' mess, right? *And I will be there with bells on, too. I can't wait!!


 
@Brownie518

..................

................. Watch Yo' Mouff.

_*lawd i wish me & chebaby had a aveyou groupon*_


----------



## Brownie518

I still get twitchy when Enso is mentioned... I still want some of those shampoos, too. Loved them!  

I love this Kindle Fire!!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My AveYou Shipped. _*lawd...i wish i woulda' waited 1 mo' day*_

Ya'll Don't forget about Saravun Naturals during your BF Planning!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *I still get twitchy when Enso is mentioned... I still want some of those shampoos, too. Loved them!*


 
Brownie518  Me Too Ms. B!erplexed  I want to try the Shampoo and get another Hibiscus Leave-In, Olive & Honey Butter, Blue Malva, Serum.  

I have several thangs I wouldn't mind getting.


----------



## chebaby

Brownie518 said:


> Hey!!
> 
> *Ya'll know this AveYou thing is going to be one hot mutha*****n' mess*, right? And I will be there with bells on, too. I can't wait!!
> 
> I was looking around and found a big ole bottle of Claudie's Garden Oil in some delicious scent. I think it's strawberry (still congested so I'm not positive). So, I ended up sealing with that after moisturizing and my hair is sooooo smooth and silky. I forgot how nice the ingredients were on this one.


 chile err thang gonna be OOS. imma swoop in there like a thief in the night and get my HTN and be out in 30 seconds or less


IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> ..................
> 
> ................. Watch Yo' Mouff.
> 
> _**lawd i wish me & @**chebaby** had a aveyou groupon**_


 you aint nevera lied. i woulda bought out the whole store.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby  Imma Swoop in right behind you Ms. Che and get my HTN!


----------



## Brownie518

chebaby said:


> chile err thang gonna be OOS. *imma swoop in there like a thief in the night and get my HTN and be out in 30 seconds or less*
> 
> you aint nevera lied. i woulda bought out the whole store.



That's gonna be me right there!!!  In and out before everything is OOS and folks start buggin'!!!


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby Imma Swoop in right behind you Ms. Che and get my HTN!


yea we gotta get in and out. this what we been practicing for lol. if we dont do it all the hangers-ons(them tits) gonna get it

in and out people, in and out. dont let me down either. i wanna see yall in here posting about how yall got err thang yall wanted. about how yall e-pushed muthafluffers out the way and grabbed that conditioner you wanted. i wanna hear about how yall e-jumped over the crowed and threw that leave in in the cart and rolled on out we gotta show them the ladies of U1B1 dont play.


----------



## chebaby

Brownie518 said:


> That's gonna be me right there!!!  In and out before everything is OOS and folks start buggin'!!!


 its gonna be worse than when qhemet have their sale. member people was telling qhem there should be an order/product limit and people were flipping out like "i can buy how ever many ghees i want. *neck roll* if i want 10 heavy creams imma get 10 heavy creams" its gonna be on and poppin.


----------



## Brownie518

chebaby said:


> yea we gotta get in and out. *this what we been practicing for* lol. if we dont do it all the hangers-ons(them tits) gonna get it
> 
> in and out people, in and out. dont let me down either. i wanna see yall in here posting about how yall got err thang yall wanted. about how yall e-pushed muthafluffers out the way and grabbed that conditioner you wanted. i wanna hear about how yall e-jumped over the crowed and threw that leave in in the cart and rolled on out we gotta show them the ladies of U1B1 dont play.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518 @chebaby

Um..So..I did a quick Hydratherma Naturals Inventory:

2 Protein Deep Conditioners
2 Balanced Protein Leave-Ins
3 Growth Lotions
1 Growth Oil
5 Follicle Boosters

I'll _try to_ get at least 1 Oil 1 Protein DC'er, 1 Protein L-I, 1 Growth Lotion.

If the teetsuckas' ain't sucked it all up


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518 @chebaby
> 
> Um..So..I did a quick Hydratherma Naturals Inventory:
> 
> 2 Protein Deep Conditioners
> 2 Balanced Protein Leave-Ins
> 3 Growth Lotions
> 1 Growth Oil
> 5 Follicle Boosters
> 
> *I'll *_*try* to_ get at least 1 Oil 1 Protein DC'er, 1 Protein L-I, 1 Growth Lotion.
> 
> If the teetsuckas' ain't sucked it all up


 no no no no, you WILL get that oil, conditioner, leave in and growth lotion.
i just want a protein leave in, and protein codnitioner. i want that lotion but prolly wont get it. i dont need another lotion.


----------



## mkd

Lololol y'all in here clowning.  T, I may get the argan cj con.  Thanks!   Everyone loves the daily fix, I may get that too.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@chebaby 

Gurl...My List AND My Stash is so Nas'Tay, at this point, I don't even care. 

Imma still get mine....my SSI, Purabody, Claudie etc.....

I won't lose no sleep over it.

_*it'll be on the exchange forum anyway*_

tit-tat tit-tat


----------



## chebaby

mk, you never tried the daily fix? you need that in your life girl.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Gurl...My List AND My Stash is so Nas'Tay, at this point, I don't even care.
> 
> Imma still get mine....my SSI, Purabody, Claudie etc.....
> 
> I won't lose no sleep over it.
> 
> _**it'll be on the exchange forum anyway**_
> 
> tit-tat tit-tat


 that aint nothing but the truth lol.


----------



## Eisani

Ltown I got my gift today, thank you! I'm so happy!! 

OAN My China Glaze Snow Globe set came today and the snow globe was broken, glass all broke in the box . DD said she heard the UPS man drop the box outside. I'm callin them tomorrow too. Bastard.


----------



## divachyk

Back in town ladies, long enough to pack and hit the road again tomorrow, headed to Orlando!  This time we're driving.

@Eisani and @Ltown - I'm in if we decide on something for a NF swap. If not, it's cool. 

@Ltown - I need to sit down and revisit this thread to figure out what will be on sale when. I feel a little lost since being on vacay. I like @IDareT'sHair idea of figuring out what we want first and locating the sale from there. My thing is, half the time I don't want anything but a good sale prompts me to buy from a different vendor that I haven't previously considered.


----------



## Eisani

Oh yes exchange ladies, it would be nice if everyone's gifts are mailed no later than Friday. That's when I plan on ordering my person's gift


----------



## Eisani

divachyk I was eyeballing that kgb deal to Hawaii! I want to go some place nice for my bday next year. I'd love to spend April in Paris. 

mkd thanks. I only share pics here and there because I've gained so much weight and my hair showcases my lady humps .


----------



## divachyk

Eisani - Paris and Hawaii both sound nice. We booked Vegas through Orbitz. Was our first time booking through a travel site. We were very pleased. Nice price and no hassle while checking in via flight, hotel or rental car.


----------



## Eisani

divachyk I just need to convince this one over here to go somewhere outside our norm. I'd even settle for NYC.


----------



## divachyk

Eisani - who you telling....dh use to be like that until I convinced him to go on a trip and he's been a changed man since then. He's down for whatever now.


----------



## Eisani

divachyk That's the thing, he loves to travel and will hop up and go in a minute but he's a self-proclaimed "simple guy" and loves the same dang places. The most he's branched out was a cruise and Turks and Caicos. I planned those trips and just told him we were going, didn't leave room for input. It'll more than likely be the same way for my bday but shoot, it's my bday and I want HIM to plan it!


----------



## divachyk

Eisani -  guess he likes what he likes but I like different. Dh opts for the norm also if I give him an option.

Ltown - Dorothy is still on my wish list. See they made the statement about don't be mad if you don't receive your wish list items. I thought that was a classy move.


----------



## divachyk

Hey Ladies - hope everyone is having a great day.

Last night I dry DC with AOWC and cowshed out with CJ Beauticurls Argan. Applied LIs and air dry.


----------



## bronzebomb

Free Shipping on AfroVeda today only!

I purchased Ashlii Amala & the Moringa Ginseng Detangler!


----------



## Eisani

Afroveda must not be doing anything special for BF. I see you Mala


----------



## SimJam

hay ladies just popping in beein MIA work and life have reared their ugly heads LOL

I finally got to try my shesentit fortifying hair mask and okra repair, I like both but neither as much as the curl junkie repair me.

apart from that I've been steaming and mudding with terresentials and concentrating on using up my stash ... though I havnt finished anything


----------



## natura87

Hello ladies and lurkers.

I grabbed the Shea Moisture Yucca and Aloe Thickening milk today and ran some through my hair. I freakin love this smell....it smells clean and....natural...like nature. I know that probably sound like it makes any sense but it makes sense in my mind. I dont need my hair to be any thicker but yeah I love this stuff.

Still sick, I took some medicine for this sore throat and stuffy nose. I hardy ever get sick so I hate feeling like this. I just wanna go home, DC my hair and crawl into bed.


----------



## Zaz

I got an email from Curlmart today saying to stay tuned for their biggest sale of the year tomorrow: Grey Friday.

They didn't give the details of the sale but I'm hoping it'll be more than their usual 20% free shipping over $60.


----------



## beautyaddict1913

Eisani IDareT'sHair which Herbal Riche did yall get? The new one or the lite one?


----------



## Priss Pot

Zaz said:


> I got an email from Curlmart today saying to stay tuned for their biggest sale of the year tomorrow: Grey Friday.
> 
> They didn't give the details of the sale but I'm hoping it'll be more than their usual 20% free shipping over $60.



Oooo, sounds like it may be something good.  I doubt it'll be 20% since they just had a 20% off sale several days ago. I'm hoping 30-40%.  If so, then I'll go on and get the Curl Junkie Smoothing Lotion from them instead of waiting for AveYou on the 22nd.


----------



## natura87

Zaz said:


> I got an email from Curlmart today saying to stay tuned for their biggest sale of the year tomorrow: Grey Friday.
> 
> They didn't give the details of the sale but I'm hoping it'll be more than their usual 20% free shipping over $60.



Let me go fill up that cart....


----------



## natura87

Priss Pot said:


> Oooo, sounds like it may be something good.  I doubt it'll be 20% since they just had a 20% off sale several days ago. I'm hoping 30-40%.  If so, then I'll go on and get the Curl Junkie Smoothing Lotion from them instead of waiting for AveYou on the 22nd.



Aveyou doesnt have Oyin or Darcys...so if this sale is good I'll get that from there and then ...I dunno.

I wonder how good the sale will be...cuz Aveyou's sale is pretty darn good. Can they top that?


----------



## Eisani

beautyaddict1913 I got the new one.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

beautyaddict1913  I got the 'original' one.  Not the "Lite".


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Hey D's!  

So, I got the email from Curlmart.  Hmp.  "Grey Friday" 

Uh...Yeah...Okay.  Lemme see what cha' got.

Anyway, I wonder why they just didn't gone & post the Discount Code?

Talmbout will post the code tomorrow.........


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby  Hey There Miss CheJunkie!


----------



## Priss Pot

I feel like I'm about to be a pj all over again.  I thought I had calmed down w/ my pj ways during that No-Buy (that we all so conveniently forgot about, lol).  Did Charz ever do a thread for the 3rd leg of the challenge? 

I just opened my last jar of Qhemet CTDG.  I usually buy 2 at a time, so I guess I'm on track.  Maybe if I like the CJ Smoothing Lotion, I can go back and forth between the 2 and not be in a hurry to re-stock on the CTDG.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby Hey There Miss CheJunkie!


 hey T

prisspot, we did forget about that no buy didnt we

ok so i canged my list (it got hella big)and this is what i will be getting this week and next:
a big bottle of aphogee 2 minute(local bss)
a big bottle of aveda DRT (aveda sore)
aveda damage remedy leave in (aveda store)
dudleys DRC(ill probably order this this week cause i wont be able to find it on sale)(amazon)
AO GPB(curl mart)
AO blue green algea mask(curl mart)
bee mine deep conditioner (curl mart or sage)
komaza olive deep conditioner(sage)
MHC olive you deep conditioner(curl mart)

when i wash my hair either this week or next i have a huge hair day planned. i will pre poo with AO gpb, shampoo 2x with cd black vanilla shampoo, treat with either aphogee 2 step or dudleys drc, detangle with cj smoothing lotion, steam with either aphogee 2 minute or kbb mask, rinse with cool water and then braid for a braid out with dew and shine and define.
i dont think ive ever had a wash day with so many steps

and for some reason i want komaza califia moisturizing cream


----------



## chebaby

oh ok i just went back and read the thread. let me go make a curl mart cart now lol.


----------



## chebaby

looks like MHC has new lables.


----------



## chebaby

right now i have in my cart:
1 bee mine deep conditioner
1 MHC olive you
2 blue gree algae masks


----------



## Shay72

I need to stop playing and make my BF list. Without a list you lose out .

I finished  Curly Kinks Curl Refresh. I have 1 back up.


----------



## Eisani

I made a CurlMart cart just in case.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Yeah I Agree with Shay72  You gotta have a List to do it right.

Lemme go make a CM Cart.  I forgot my CM Password.  I think I'll put in there:

BM DC'er 16 ounce
Curls Asian Tea *has anyone tried this* chebaby didn't you say this wasn't any good??
Not sure what else?

I should stay up until Midnight (just to see what they talmbout).  Wonder when they gone give up da' Code?


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> Yeah I Agree with @Shay72 You gotta have a List to do it right.
> 
> Lemme go make a CM Cart. I forgot my CM Password. I think I'll put in there:
> 
> BM DC'er 16 ounce
> Curls Asian Tea *has anyone tried this* @chebaby didn't you say this wasn't any good??
> Not sure what else?
> 
> I should stay up until Midnight (just to see what they talmbout). Wonder when they gone give up da' Code?


 i have the asian tea conditioner. its ok. not something i would repurchase. you have to activate it with heat so its not something i can co wash with and get good results

i dont remember my curlmart PW either. imm set it up now.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby  I took the Asian Tea outta my Cart.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby I took the Asian Tea outta my Cart.


 yea i dont like it too much.
i just reset my PW for tomorrow.
i might get a jessicurl too shea i dont know yet.

did yall see that new brand on there called kynks or something like that? i dont like the ingredients too much.


----------



## Priss Pot

I made myself a Curlmart cart, but it only has 2 items :-\  The CJ Smoothing Lotion and a Denman D83 Paddle Brush.

I wouldn't mind getting the Bee Mine Curly Butter, but I don't care for the creamy coconut scent.  I prefer Island Mango, but they don't have it.  I thought about adding that Gleau Nourishing Oil Blend to my cart as well just to see how it is.  I already have an argan oil mix that I use, but I wouldn't mind trying this one.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Priss Pot I have a 4 ounce Bottle of Gleau in my Cart.

chebaby  I didn't look at that Brand.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Priss Pot I have a 4 ounce Bottle of Gleau in my Cart.
> 
> @chebaby I didn't look at that Brand.


 i wont be getting that brand either.
i was looking at the gleau oil. i might get it to mix in my conditioners.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I have the BM 16 ounce and a bottle of Gleau in my CM Cart. Don't know if Imma get either of them.

chebaby  Lurve the New MHC Jars!


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> I have the BM 16 ounce and a bottle of Gleau in my CM Cart. Don't know if Imma get either of them.
> 
> @chebaby *Lurve the New MHC Jars!*


 they are nice right? i hope they hold more product but i doubt it lol.


----------



## Brownie518

I'm going to get some Gleau Oil, Bee Mine DC, and some MHC from Curlmart...if the sale is worthy...


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518 @chebaby
> 
> Um..So..I did a quick Hydratherma Naturals Inventory:
> 
> 2 Protein Deep Conditioners
> 2 Balanced Protein Leave-Ins
> 3 Growth Lotions
> 1 Growth Oil
> 5 Follicle Boosters
> 
> I'll _try to_ get at least 1 Oil 1 Protein DC'er, 1 Protein L-I, 1 Growth Lotion.
> 
> If the teetsuckas' ain't sucked it all up



I have 2 bottles of oil, 1 Protein DC, 1 Moisture Boost DC, and that's it. So I definitely have to stock up.  

I'll be washing my hair later on. Trying to decide what to DC with, not that I have that much to choose from. We'll see.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Well I had my BM and a Gleau in the Cart and naturally the shipping is pennies from the discount.erplexed

I still haven't hit PayNah, and probably won't although i wanted that Gleau Oil.

Shipping + 25% = Zero Discount

*woke up at 2:30 to get my cm on*


----------



## chebaby

T, im not getting anything either. this sale sucked.


----------



## Priss Pot

SMH!!!!  Curlmart needs to be ashamed of themselves.  "Biggest sale EVER in the history of Curlmart!!!!!! This sale is so good we can't reveal the coupon code till tomorrow!!!!"


----------



## natura87

I considered the CM sale...but I couldnt get the free shipping so...yeah, no. Not gonna happen. The free shipping and discount were pretty much the same...so nope. I expected a bigger sale.


----------



## Ltown

Good morning!  

Its getting cold around here from 70s to 40s big drop!

IDareT'sHair, what are you getting from claudies?


----------



## Zaz

Curlmart's sale is only 25%
The following products cannot be discounted. As I Am, Curly Hair Solutions, Miss Jessie's, Kinky-Curly, Wen and Curly Cocktails. Coupon expires 11/19/2011 at 11:59 p.m.

When I read my email this morning I was like http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IJ_R-G_i4Xk 
If they had just had a sale, cool, but they built it up like it was something special and the only things I need from them aren't part of the sale. I'll pass on this one


----------



## Eisani

I was *thisclose* to posting something rude on Naturallycurly's fb page . Curl Mart and that peasely 25% can suck it. Aveyou and Sage has easily edged them out of my roundup.


----------



## bronzebomb

Message from AfroVeda - (Facebook)

Hi family!  AfroVeda will be streamlining its product offering and discontinuing several items beginning in December (just too many products for one person to make!)  Stay tuned.  We'll let you know which ones are on the chopping block.

Rest assured that the butters will NOT be leaving the lineup!


----------



## divachyk

Hello ladies! Hope everyone is having a great day. I am at urgent care with dh so our Orlando stay is meh so far. He has what appears to be a BAD insect bite.

I will be making my aveyou carts when we return home! I passed on the AV and CM.

I like the BM conditioner for those that are invested in it.


----------



## Seamonster

I passed on CM. I am going hard on AY, SSI, Claudies, and Qb. Also spending my Ricky's, Folica, and AY groupons. Hope I do good.


----------



## 13StepsAhead

hey ladies long time since I've been on, but I have been super busy traveling for work. Looking at all these sales I may be getting more than I planned.


----------



## natura87

Priss Pot said:


> SMH!!!!  Curlmart needs to be ashamed of themselves.  "Biggest sale EVER in the history of Curlmart!!!!!! This sale is so good we can't reveal the coupon code till tomorrow!!!!"



I cuold see if you could combine the free shipping with 25 % off, that would have been something, but come, dont hype it up and then have it be super sucky. I was ready to buy something and now I'm sitting here all defeated.


----------



## 13StepsAhead

Yea CM definitwly should have come better than that when esp when people like AY and HV throwing out 40%off


----------



## Zaz

chebaby I was looking at Donna Marie's products, I have the Super buttercreme and Dream curling creme in my Aveyou cart, could you describe their smell/consistency please?


----------



## chebaby

Zaz said:


> @chebaby I was looking at Donna Marie's products, I have the Super buttercreme and Dream curling creme in my Aveyou cart, could you describe their smell/consistency please?


 well her products texture is never the same. ive gotten her products several times and each time the textures were different.
the smells are really yummy though. the buttercream has a yummy cake buttercream vanilla scent and the curl cream also has a sweet scent. my current curl cream is really thick. so thick you have to shake the shnit out of it for it to jiggle. its very creamy and thick like a moisturizer. but ive had other jars that looked exactly like bee mine curly butter. 
the last buttercream i had was very creamy and soft but before that ive had a few jars that were butters with a ton of separated oils.


----------



## chebaby

13StepsAhead said:


> Yea CM definitwly should have come better than that when esp when people like AY and HV throwing out 40%off


 esp. after talking about this is their biggest sale ever i mean it is because they usually have 15 and 20% but still........you got us hyped over 5% more


----------



## hannan

divachyk Hope the DH gets well soon. 

Pssssssh! CM can go somewhere with that 25%. I was getting ready to go all out . I'll just save it and stock up even more on aveyou.


----------



## chebaby

bronzebomb said:


> Message from AfroVeda - (Facebook)
> 
> Hi family! AfroVeda will be streamlining its product offering and discontinuing several items beginning in December (*just too many products for one person to make!) *Stay tuned. We'll let you know which ones are on the chopping block.
> 
> Rest assured that the butters will NOT be leaving the lineup!


 did she just now realize this???? this chile i swear must have a brain the size of 1/4 of a pea.


anywho, chello ladies
hair still holding up. i pulled out my cocasta oil last night because thats what ill be using on my ends while my hair is straight.
i checked out all my other moisturizers and pretty much i can still use everything on straight hair and braid outs.
yall know how i be tripping crying about what imma do with my products
anyway, tomorrow i will be going hard in the aveda store. gotta release some stress.


----------



## chebaby

divachyk said:


> Hello ladies! *Hope everyone is having a great day. I am at urgent care with dh so our Orlando stay is meh so far. He has what appears to be a BAD insect bite.*
> 
> I will be making my aveyou carts when we return home! I passed on the AV and CM.
> 
> I like the BM conditioner for those that are invested in it.


i hope he feels better.


----------



## Ltown

divachyk said:


> Hello ladies! Hope everyone is having a great day. I am at urgent care with dh so our Orlando stay is meh so far. He has what appears to be a BAD insect bite.
> 
> I will be making my aveyou carts when we return home! I passed on the AV and CM.
> 
> I like the BM conditioner for those that are invested in it.


 
divachyk, hope dh gets better.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Hi Everyone Eisani  Herbal Riche just issued me a Full Refund! Talmbout they are OOS! SMH.

What's Up with that?  Ms. B also got a Full Refund.....

My AveYou Came today.  I didn't even open it!  chebaby  Lawd Che, we need a Groupon.

Also, my Hairveda & Marie Dean Shipped.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ltown said:


> Good morning!
> 
> Its getting cold around here from 70s to 40s big drop!
> 
> @IDareT'sHair, *what are you getting from claudies?*


 
Ltown  I'm planning to get this stuff (Iman Hair Butter) that she sent me a while back for my Nape Problem.  

So, I want either 1 8 ounce or 2 8 ounce Jars of the Iman and 1 8 ounce Temple Balm Revitalizer.

I'm good on her Conditioners.


----------



## Ltown

If it can I will try to get 3 thing Ms. T told me but it just would get lost in the ruff. IDareT'sHair, you have given me some of everything I don't need anything but a whooping I need to clean out my closet/draws so no more stocking up. DD graduate next year so I want to move to something smaller so I  need to save money and get rid of stuff.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Ltown I hope you like those last Hairitage Items I sent. I think they are very nice. 

She does a nice Job with her stuff.

The reason I like her stuff, is it's just enough for you to see if you like it w/o being stuck with a Giant Jar. And end up hating it.

Saravun is nice & reasonable too, so keep your eye on that.


----------



## Brownie518

Hey! It has gotten cold!! What is up with that herbal riche business? I really wanted to try it...oh well.

I passed on curlmart, too.   I did not appreciate all that hype for 25%...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

Hello Ms. B!  Pppfftt....

I guess we shoulda' ordered that durn Herbal Riche a while back Uh???? SMH!

They didn't even say they would be getting/making any more, so check back soon.  NADA! 

What kinda' hotmess is that?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Lawd...I wanna give BJ her Monnee but I don't need any Hairveda this trip.  I have 3 more Phinishing Rinse's coming soon.

I rarely use any of her Conditioners in the Winter.  Those are my Joints for Spring/Summer.  So, I may pass. 

I got enough: Almond Glaze, Vatika Frosting, Green Tea Butta's & Oils to make it through this Cold Snap.

And Lawd knows I don't need another Jar of Sitrinillah or Methi.

_*lawd....why do i feel guilty about not giving bj her monnneeee*_erplexed


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> Brownie518
> 
> Hello Ms. B!  Pppfftt....
> 
> I guess we shoulda' ordered that durn Herbal Riche a while back Uh???? SMH!
> 
> They didn't even say they would be getting/making any more, so check back soon.  NADA!
> 
> What kinda' hotmess is that?



IDareT'sHair .....Hey, T!!

I don't know what happened there...no email or anything.


----------



## chebaby

chello, again lmao
yea T we need another groupon or something. but i may pass on aveyou too, i dont know yet.
i think imma get everything i want from sage, amazon and locally.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I got that email from Mala but I didn't read it, because I don't need any more AV, so I passed it up.

I should be able to stick to my BF List. i.e. Purabody, SSI, Claudie and possibly some Misc. Esty Stuff.  

I still want another bottle of Christine Gant's Neem Oil. (especially now since Herbal Riche is a B-U-S-T)

Brownie518


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> chello, again lmao
> yea T we need another groupon or something.* but i may pass on aveyou too, i dont know yet.*
> i think imma get everything i want from sage, amazon and locally.


 
chebaby  The only reason I'm still considering AveYou is because I want some HTN and another Jar of DM Super Butter Creme oh yeah...and maybe some more Curls Sublime.

I also want that Dolla' Shipping.  Lemme go see how much you gotta' spend before you get shipping for a Dolla'.

It would be a smart move for AveYou to offer another Groupon. 

_*for us*_


----------



## Ltown

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Ltown I hope you like those last Hairitage Items I sent. I think they are very nice.
> 
> She does a nice Job with her stuff.
> 
> The reason I like her stuff, is it's just enough for you to see if you like it w/o being stuck with a Giant Jar. And end up hating it.
> 
> Saravun is nice & reasonable too, so keep your eye on that.


 
IDareT'sHair, you have been on point for me, I know I've been a headache trying to figure out but you got me now! Folks need to know they are replaceable  like Enso I got my list for BF won't over due it, I will be out shopping anyway


----------



## Ltown

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby The only reason I'm still considering AveYou is because I want some HTN and another Jar of DM Super Butter Creme oh yeah...and maybe some more Curls Sublime.
> 
> I also want that Dolla' Shipping. Lemme go see how much you gotta' spend before you get shipping for a Dolla'.
> 
> It would be a smart move for AveYou to offer another Groupon.
> 
> _*for us*_


 
You know if HTN is on aveyou and knowing they sell cheaper why can't she gives sister a sale??


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Strictly in "My Book" Enso didn't do anything.  Of course she failed to disclose _who she was _and all that Drama, but as a Vendor with Good Products she was A-OK by me.  She (they, whoever) was Solid.

She (they, whoever) shipped the stuff.  She had a decent web-site, nice packaging etc.....

She (they, whoever) offered Sales/Discounts and her products were good.

All that other _Hoopla & Clowin' Folks Did_ was above my Pay Grade.  

Look folks...I just wanted my products.  I didn't need to know 'bout Momma 'nem, etc........


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ltown said:


> *You know if HTN is on aveyou and knowing they sell cheaper why can't she gives sister a sale??*


 
Ltown

For some reason (and I may be entirely wrong) but I wonder if AveYou is going to exclude some products from the Sale?


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby The only reason I'm still considering AveYou is because I want some HTN and another Jar of DM Super Butter Creme oh yeah...and maybe some more Curls Sublime.
> 
> I also want that Dolla' Shipping. Lemme go see how much you gotta' spend before you get shipping for a Dolla'.
> 
> It would be a smart move for AveYou to offer another Groupon.
> 
> _**for us**_


 cause we special

from aveyou all i want is that HTN leave in and protein conditioner. if they have fekkai then i want that protein mask but i dont even know if they have that.
hmmmm i think ill pass. ill save my little bit o dollars for another liter of cj rehab on BF. imma have to beat them dang NC chicks for that.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> Ltown
> 
> For some reason (and I may be entirely wrong) but I wonder if AveYou is going to exclude some products from the Sale?



Don't say it cuz I was sure thinking it. HTN would be first on the list. You know that...they better not do that though.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518  Ms. B, Did you ever use the Marie Dean Vanilla Repair (or whatever that was) we were talmbout?

I have 1 tiny corner left in my Seaweed & Rice *no back ups* I think I'll use MD throughout the Winter for my DC'ers (especially since I don't think it has preservatives), so I need to stay on those and not let them sit (even if they are in the Fridge).  So, those will be my Winter DC'ers.

chebaby  Yeah, chances are I'll pass too.  I'm actually pretty set right now on HTN.  

The $1.00 Shipping is $50.00+ which actually wouldn't be hard to do.  Imma still think on it.  40% sounds too good to pass up.


----------



## divachyk

Thank you ladies. Dh is feeling much better now that he is on meds. Our weekend is back on point. We are celebrating HBCU rivalry between Florida A&M and Bethune Cookman. 

Sent from my DROIDX


----------



## divachyk

I got 3 aveyou groups to use up. May blow all 3 during this sale.

Sent from my DROIDX


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair

I plan to use that Vanilla Repair later tonight.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *Don't say it cuz I was sure thinking it. HTN would be first on the list. You know that...they better not do that though.*


 
@Brownie518 Hmp. I been thinking it when they came out with Fortay%. If they would have Exclusions????....



divachyk said:


> *I got 3 aveyou groups to use up. May blow all 3 during this sale.*Sent from my DROIDX


 
@divachyk Snatches 2 of Divas Groupons and Runs!...... btw: Glad Hubby is feeling better.



Brownie518 said:


> @IDareT'sHair
> 
> *I plan to use that Vanilla Repair later tonight.*


 
@Brownie518 Ms. B, keep me posted on this. It sounds wonderful. I can't wait to try mines.


----------



## Ltown

I sold some hair books so now I have $40 in paypal for BF that all I'm spending!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 Shay72 Ltown 13StepsAhead

I just signed up to be "Notified" when Jasmine's Reopens (which actually was suppose to be in October)  

Has anybody heard from Dana?erplexed


----------



## Shay72

Y ya'll trying to get me with all of this Curl Junkie talk . And tastiredbone doing all these damn videos and Curl Junkie all up & through there .

Finished Claudie's Tropical Cream Rinse. Think I'm out of that one but I know I have at least one more Mango Cream Rinse. The disadvantage of Claudie's fotki being cleared of the products is I can't use it to make my list. I know she gonna have new products too. It's gonna take longer to shop.


----------



## Shay72

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518 @Shay72 @Ltown @13StepsAhead
> 
> I just signed up to be "Notified" when Jasmine's Reopens (which actually was suppose to be in October)
> 
> Has anybody heard from Dana?erplexed


 
I signed up a while back. Nope haven't heard a thing.


----------



## Ltown

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518 @Shay72 @Ltown @13StepsAhead
> 
> I just signed up to be "Notified" when Jasmine's Reopens (which actually was suppose to be in October)
> 
> Has anybody heard from Dana?erplexed


 

IDareT'sHair, I haven't thought about Jasmine products I have enough and actually thought she closed again.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Shay72 I agree about it being difficult to shop via Claudie not knowing or being able to see all the new offerings......... 

It starts Monday tho' & I'm excited!

I'll just probably stick to the items I said.

Ltown

She (Jasmine) was suppose to be on vacay & reopening in October.....


----------



## chebaby

aveyou dont usually pull the ole okie doke as far as what you can and cant use the discount on. i hope they dont start now. dont be on that curlmart shnit lol.


----------



## Zaz

IDareT'sHair said:


> Ltown
> 
> For some reason (and I may be entirely wrong) but I wonder if AveYou is going to exclude some products from the Sale?



I hope not, usually Curlmart sales exclude Miss Jessie's and Aveyou didn't exclude them from prior sales/coupon codes.


----------



## divachyk

IDareT'sHair



> @divachyk Snatches 2 of Divas Groupons and Runs!...... btw: Glad Hubby is feeling better.


Diva chases you down and snatches them back.  

Thx for dh well wishes.

Sent from my DROIDX


----------



## IDareT'sHair

divachyk

Hmp.  Chile You Betta' Sleep wid One Eye Open. 

Me & chebaby might tag team you!

   Me & Che in Florida


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Zaz  I'm sure they won't.  They have been a Great e-Seller.  I'm sure they'll be skrait up.

I'm just H8tin'........


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @divachyk
> 
> Hmp. Chile You Betta' Sleep wid One Eye Open.
> 
> Me & @chebaby might tag team you!
> 
> Me & Che in Florida


 how you gonna put me in this.
but ill help though


----------



## Eisani

IDareT'sHair when did y'all order Herbal Riche? Did they say all options were sold out? I didn't think they were that busy. Damned lurkers .

divachyk glad dh is feeling better. My nephew was in ER last night for upper respiratory issues. I took him today. I know his mama had him but I'm overprotective and didn't think she could care for him like me. I overstepped all kinds of boundaries but don't give a damn. My brother is out of town. 

I can't wait for Monday! Claudie, Aveyou gon have me woozy in the head


----------



## Eisani

Got my Hair 2 Heaven sample today


----------



## divachyk

Eisani, is your nephew feeling better?

My mail has been on vacation hold for a week. Hopefully I will have some goodies waiting when I pick up my mail on Monday.


----------



## Brownie518

Eisani said:


> Got my Hair 2 Heaven sample today



Eisani - do tell!!!!!!!


In the spirit of the thread's original goal....I used up a big tub of Motions CPR, SM Purification masque, Silk Dreams PRE and Vanilla Silk.


----------



## Shay72

Why am I just now realizing I didn't get the Black Soap Shampoo in my Walgreen's order? They told me and didn't charge me.I still didn't realize it until just now. Just like with one of Claudie's orders. She had to tell me I didn't get something .


----------



## Eisani

Not sure why I'm awake, but I popped straight up a little while ago. divachyk he seems to be okay, he's his normal busy self. I didn't realize kids get hyper after breathing treatments. This whole nebulizer and stuff is new to me. He was loving the iPad then figured out how to use the front facing camera on my phone, took pics and made himself a video . He's not even 2 yet.

Brownie518 I just opened the sample. It smells closer to a creamsicle than citrusy...I guess I was expecting a somethhing else, but I'm pleasantly surprised. It's so light and soft! I just rubbed it into my forearm and it immediately absorbed, not greasy. I think it'll once again be awesome on my twistouts and for sealing.


----------



## Eisani

Shay72 what you doin awake? Working?


----------



## Shay72

@Eisani
I wake up between 5am-6am everyday without fail. Don't even need an alarm clock. It is a curse. The even crazier thing is I usually go to sleep between 2am-3am. Don't let me fall asleep like at 10pm. I will wake up at 1 am and be up for the rest of the day. I don't require a lot of sleep and yes I can still function .


----------



## 13StepsAhead

Hey ladies I used up a 1lb jug of grape seed oil, Jasmines hibiscus and  SM yucca and aloe milk.

IDareT'sHair I haven't looked at Jasmine's recently.


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Eisani

Shay72 I went to sleep lol. Up now getting ready to take dd for a touch up and to freshen up her cut. Her hair has grown out enough since September to put it in a high bun! She pins the shorter hairs in back but I was amazed. Found out the other night that she rubs amla brahmi oil into her scalp nightly and uses my lil scalp massager . I sure wish I knew about that kind of stuff at her age, I'd be toe jam length by now.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Hey ladies. Still haven't finalized my BF list; just the vendors


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Eisani said:


> @IDareT'sHair *when did y'all order Herbal Riche?* Did they say all options were sold out? I didn't think they were that busy. *Damned lurkers* .


 
Eisani  11/14  4 Sho'

I emailed them to ask if they plan to restock etc.....waiting on a response.


----------



## 13StepsAhead

curlyhersheygirl said:


> Hey ladies. Still haven't finalized my BF list; just the vendors



I'm in the same boat curly, but I'm going to do it this weekend, because I don't want to get left behind.


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Shay72

curlyhersheygirl said:


> Hey ladies. Still haven't finalized my BF list; just the vendors


 


13StepsAhead said:


> I'm in the same boat curly, but I'm going to do it this weekend, because I don't want to get left behind.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


 
Seriously I need to get on it too and stop playing.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Shay72 & Everyone: Has anyone tried ShiNaturals on Esty? It sounds really good and they are having a BF Sale.

So...My Misc. Esty Purchases may be from:

Saravun
ShiNaturals
Encouraged Growth
b.a.s.k.

ETA:  Tiiva 40% and Hairveda 30% - 50% BF & Cyber Monday.  I may hafta' gone & give BJ that Monneeee.....


----------



## Shay72

Okay I've made my list for SSI, Claudie's, and Darcy's. I still need to make one for ButtersnBars and Silk Dreams. I have a little time for Qhemet. I'm trying to be sensible. I don't care that BJ sent that e-mail . I don't need any Hairveda for a long time . Perfect example: I gave each of those 3 naturals that worked for me this summer 1 vatika frosting each and I still have like 5 left .BNB might get crossed off I'm just not pressed or really feeling it for them. I think I will cross them off and add Curl Junkie. Just maybe but I really don't want another vendor. Um yeah...I'm getting a headache .


----------



## BrownBetty

Hi Ladies!

I am feeling better about my hair. I got a wash n set: clarified, DC parachute garlic hot oil treatment, use the it's a 10 miracle leave-in product.... My shedding has slowed down a lot and my hair got the bounce!


----------



## mkd

Hey ladies!  Both of my kids have yucky colds so I have been playing mama nurse and running to the doctor.  

Smh at cm.  25 percent is the best they can do?  I like aveyou better anyway.


----------



## Shay72

IDareT'sHair
No I haven't tried ShidaNaturals


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72 said:


> @IDareT'sHair
> No I haven't tried *ShidaNaturals*


 
@Shay72 

Lawd....Girl, Ain't it Shi-Naturals?  Whatever.

I'm interested in several of the products they have listed and they are having a BF Sale.

When I get the Code, I'll post it.

ETA: I See. It comes up ShidaNaturals  It's actually Shi-Naturals


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Mozeke 30% - 50% BF


----------



## bronzebomb

My Koils by Nature came today! The Moisturizing Shealoe Leave-in was filled to the rim and smells good too!

UFD came last week.

I'm just waiting on Komaza Hair Care to announce their sale.  I really don't need a thing (depends on the sale). I think I am going to wear wigs all 2012 and transition to a straight natural.  My shrinks too much for my liking.

I want a weighted hoola hoop for Black Friday.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

bronzebomb  That Hoola-Hoop sounds nice.  Have you ever done it with the weighted kind?


----------



## Shay72

IDareT'sHair
Are we talking about 2 different companies? There is a ShidaNaturals on youtube. I liked her on FB. Her sister owns a salon, she works in it and she (Shida) makes products?


----------



## bronzebomb

IDareT'sHair - no, I haven't.  but a coworker use it and it has trimmed her waistline.  a few advertisments claim that it's beneficial.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72 said:


> @IDareT'sHair
> *Are we talking about 2 different companies? *There is a ShidaNaturals on youtube. I liked her on FB. Her sister owns a salon, she works in it and she (Shida) makes products?


 
@Shay72

This who I'm Talmbout:

*they are also on Esty*

http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=...9IHPDw&usg=AFQjCNFZYDTfD3MQibAIkvpBUgAn36_a8A


----------



## fattyfatfat

hey ladies. I havent been on LHCF in a loooooooong time.

I havent been purchasing anything lately. Im looking for something I can put on my scalp ---like an oil or pomade. My hair has been super dry!


----------



## fattyfatfat

I may want to purchase an oil from her!




IDareT'sHair said:


> @Shay72
> 
> This who I'm Talmbout:
> 
> *they are also on Esty*
> 
> http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=...9IHPDw&usg=AFQjCNFZYDTfD3MQibAIkvpBUgAn36_a8A


----------



## IDareT'sHair

fattyfatfat

Lawd Geezus!  No it Ain't!

Hey FattyFatFat!

_*clutches pearls & falls out*_


----------



## fattyfatfat

IDareT'sHair, yes its me. Im back *hugs*

I just started reading this thread today and I already want to spend some monies on products.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

fattyfatfat

Good to See You Lady!  I hope things are going well.  

You know how we do up in this piece.

_*looks side-eyed at fatty's wallet*_:eye:


----------



## IDareT'sHair

bronzebomb If Komaza has a Sale...what are you getting?


----------



## Brownie518

Hey, ladies! What's going on???

IDareT'sHair - stop comin up in here with new vendors...that stuff sounds good.


----------



## Shay72

Brownie518
IDareT'sHair
ShidaNatural's hair is beautiful. I don't like the packaging though .


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518

I Know Gurl....  

Errrbody tryna' get them BF Dollas! Imma try to stick to my Original List:

Claudie
Purabody
SheScentIt
Hairveda* still not sure*
Marie Dean *wasn't on there until yesterday*
Misc. Esty Vendors


----------



## Shay72

Damnit  that is a different company and the packaging passes the test.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72 said:


> @Brownie518
> @IDareT'sHair
> ShidaNatural's hair is beautiful. *I don't like the packaging though* .


 
@Shay72 So, it is the same Company?

And.....I knew you were gone say that about the Packaging


----------



## Shay72

We were posting at the same time. Look above .


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Got it @Shay72

ETA:  I was looking at b.a.s.k.  But I think I may pass on that.


----------



## Brownie518

T, where did you see that she's having a BF sale?


----------



## Shay72

I will tell you what calls my name with some of these vendors. When they are offering different stuff. Like that Shi-Naturals is offering a henna gloss and a garlic conditioner. Ain't no other handmades offering that . I might be in trouble.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *T, where did you see that she's having a BF sale?*


 
Brownie518  Who Ms. B? Shi-Naturals?  

Uh...I emailed her on Esty and asked her..... And asked for the Code.

She emailed me back & said: Yes, sign up for the _Newsletter_ or get on the Mailing List or something to get the Discount Code. 

So, I don't know when she plans to issue Da' Code?erplexed


----------



## Shay72

Going to sign up now . I need help .


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Shay72 I know what you mean about offering something different. They have a "Pre" Treatment, that I'm interested in.


----------



## Brownie518

Shay72 said:


> I will tell you what calls my name with some of these vendors. When they are offering different stuff. Like that Shi-Naturals is offering a henna gloss and a garlic conditioner. Ain't no other handmades offering that . *I might be in trouble*.



  at the bolded

Shay72 - I'm looking at the same things...


----------



## Shay72

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Shay72 I know what you mean about offering something different. They have a "Pre" Treatment, that I'm interested in.


 
Oh yeah, I want that too. I love to pre poo. My faves now are vatika frosting and Silk Dreams pre .

Just signed up for the newsletter.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72  I just watched a YT Video of a coupla' reviews.  I will get a coupla' things (or at least I plan to).


----------



## chebaby

Chello ladies
That damn Aveda went up to 70 something dollars for the damage remedy treatment. So I got the little *** 4oz tube for 30 damn dollars 
I will still get the big bottle later though lol I ain't ballin so I can't get it now. And what trips me out is that for the price it's not even a liter.
And I got the sample size damage remedy leave in.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> Chello ladies
> *That damn Aveda went up to 70 something dollars for the damage remedy treatment. So I got the little *** 4oz tube for 30 damn dollars *
> I will still get the big bottle later though lol I ain't ballin so I can't get it now. And what trips me out is that for the price it's not even a liter.
> And I got the sample size damage remedy leave in.


 
chebaby  I told you it was $70.00 remember????


----------



## bronzebomb

IDareT'sHair - I have to decide.  I'm only purchasing from one vendor on Black Friday.

Komaza Hair Care - Coconut Pudding and Coconut Lotion
Bee Mine Products - Deja's Hair Milk, Juicy Hair Spray & Balanced Moisturizing Conditioner
Uncle Funky's Daughter - Extra Butter, Thirsty Curls, Midnight Train, & Shining Star


----------



## Ltown

Hey ladies, up for some stupid reason

IDareT'sHair, always finding new vendors 

My hair is not thriving right now not growing going to do nexuus protein tx.

No hv for me she always run out and i ain't staying up to buy hair stuff, i will be snooze and lose BF.  If it ain't stock up enough don't have a sale.  With all the hair forums around vendors should be well stocked.


----------



## Ltown

Ok still up, i will probably take a nap soon.  I had a major spillage of poo in my hair bin, yuck.  So i clean that up need undersink new bins anyway

I dye, nexuus protein tx my hair, it need that claudie wasn't doing it, now using avacodo silk under heat cap.


----------



## La Colocha

Hi ladies its been a minute, wanted to stop in and say hi. I have been on in the ot forum lately. I haven't been here because i am lost with all that you guys are talking about. I don't buy hair stuff on the net anymore, i just buy what i can find at walgreens. They are getting in a lot of aa products and have more variety. Right now for the winter i am using elasta qp olive and mango butter moisturizer and seal with either grapeseed oil or ab herbal hair oil. Not working as much now because of the holidays so i will come in to say hi every now and then. Hope everyone is doing ok.


----------



## Ltown

La Colocha said:


> Hi ladies its been a minute, wanted to stop in and say hi. I have been on in the ot forum lately. I haven't been here because i am lost with all that you guys are talking about. I don't buy hair stuff on the net anymore, i just buy what i can find at walgreens. They are getting in a lot of aa products and have more variety. Right now for the winter i am using elasta qp olive and mango butter moisturizer and seal with either grapeseed oil or ab herbal hair oil. Not working as much now because of the holidays so i will come in to say hi every now and then. Hope everyone is doing ok.



La Colocha, miss you!  Smart lady save that money


----------



## Shay72

Well hair day started a few hours ago.


----------



## La Colocha

Ltown said:


> @La Colocha, miss you!  Smart lady save that money



I miss you too, yeah i am saving money but i have had a lot of problems ordering online and im just done with the whole thing. I only go in the stores now for things that i want. I do miss it at times because its easy and the excitement of getting packages.

My regi consists of washing once a week with selsum blue naturals shampoo (had to give up the head and shoulders it was making my hair too dry) moisturizing, sealing and twisting 4 big twists and putting in a pony tail. On wendsdays i cowash still with organix conditioners and i do a hot with hot 6 oil. I no longer use a dc also. My hair is still growing and i and still natural, haven't had the courage to relax my hair.


----------



## Shay72

Hi La Colocha 

Missed you . I've decided that Shea Moisture is my full service on the ground product line. I can get what I need from Target and/or Walgreen's. If I ever get tired of being a pj they will be my go to.


----------



## La Colocha

Shay72 said:


> Hi La Colocha
> 
> Missed you . I've decided that Shea Moisture is my full service on the ground product line. I can get what I need from Target and/or Walgreen's. If I ever get tired of being a pj they will be my go to.



Miss you also shay, the walgreens near my house has all the shea moisture stuff now. I remember when they only had a little selection. They have elasta qp, taliah waajid, something called natural curls and some other brands i haven't heard of. Its a pretty good selection for them and im glad they are getting in more products for our hair.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha 

I think of you often and all the Crazy Fun we had.  

This is our time of year to stay warm, drink tea & chat!

I hope the Spurrrrrt comes back on you and you get back in here with US.

Yeah, I Miss You!

*lawd let the pj spurrrt come back to la*


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Welp.  I keep checking Ms. Claudie's Site.

Mornin' Divas!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby Chello-Che 

Eisani Priss Pot  Hey Divas!


----------



## chebaby

hey ladies
hey La and T, 
im up, and bored and hungry lol. i need somebody to make me scrambled eggs and french toast drowned in syrup and those fat sausage. sausage always makes me sick but i love it lol.


----------



## Eisani

Morning! Been up working since about 8 trying to make sure systems are a go for disaster recovery testing later on today. I'll be glad when I can work from home full time, because even though it's a Sunday, I'm loving it. 

I told yall I was running low on conditioners, right? I had to go to my Dominican stash. I'm using Silicon Mix Bambu mixed w/garlic juice and peppermint eo to dc on dry hair. I'm going to rinse, do a red tea rinse then poo and f/u with a moisturizing dc. Guess I'll use some Pantene Relaxed & Natural. I hate dipping in that one cause that one is fa sho gone on to glory.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby Chello-Che
> 
> @Eisani @Priss Pot  Hey Divas!


chello chello chello there. whats going on this morning?


----------



## Eisani

Good mornting @IDareT'sHair!



chebaby said:


> hey ladies
> hey La and T,
> im up, and bored and hungry lol. i need somebody to make me scrambled eggs and french toast drowned in syrup and those fat sausage. sausage always makes me sick but i love it lol.


che that sounds BOSS, except I needs bacon in my life. Wonder if I can get boo to make belgian waffles today. Let me send him a text (he's in the den, I'm in the bedroom) . Lazy!

ETA: I haven't sent my nephew home yet . I guess I'll let him go tonight. My brother won't be back until Wednesday though.


----------



## chebaby

Eisani said:


> Good mornting @IDareT'sHair!
> 
> 
> che that sounds BOSS, except I needs bacon in my life. Wonder if I can get boo to make belgian waffles today. Let me send him a text *(he's in the den, I'm in the bedroom) . Lazy!
> *
> ETA:* I haven't sent my nephew home yet . I guess I'll let him go tonight.* My brother won't be back until Wednesday though.


the first bolded is sooooo cute lol.

do you have a problem with your SIL?(if you dont mind me asking). im still not sure if i like mine or not. she seems sweet enough but i think its fake.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Eisani said:


> Good mornting @IDareT'sHair!
> 
> 
> che that sounds BOSS, except I needs bacon in my life. Wonder if I can get boo to make belgian waffles today. Let me send him a text *(he's in the den, I'm in the bedroom) . Lazy!*
> 
> ETA: I haven't sent my nephew home yet . I guess I'll let him go tonight. My brother won't be back until Wednesday though.


 
Eisani .....

Shoot!  I'm _Hongry _too(as La Colocha would say)


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Eisani  What does "Red Tea" Do?

btw:  Marie Dean is having 25% off BF on her regular site.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby  I wish you wouldna' never mentioned that Good Sounding Breakfast.

Girl....You had me looking at a Tube of Dry Remedy 6.7 ounces for $26.00.

I ain't gettin' it tho'.  I was out in my Stash yesterday.  I have a box of Reconstructors.  SMH. 

I may think about getting it after I use up some of this other stuff.


----------



## chebaby

ive decided to participate in the aveyou sale. i will be getting 4 curl rehabs and 1 HTN protein leave in. that way i dont have to mad dash it to get a liter from curl junkie. my liter if half gone already. i know ive been using it a lot but dang that was fast.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby  I wish you wouldna' never mentioned that Good Sounding Breakfast.
> 
> Girl....You had me looking at a Tube of Dry Remedy 6.7 ounces for $26.00.
> 
> I ain't gettin' it tho'.  I was out in my Stash yesterday*.  I have a box of Reconstructors.  SMH.*
> I may think about getting it after I use up some of this other stuff.


girl dont that breakfast sound good

girl thanx to you i found 2 aveda dry remedy conditioners memba you sent those to me?

that box sounds yummy lol.


----------



## Eisani

chebaby said:


> the first bolded is sooooo cute lol.
> 
> do you have a problem with your SIL?(if you dont mind me asking). im still not sure if i like mine or not.* she seems sweet enough but i think its fake*.


The bolded. I honestly can't stand her. I'm only cordial out of respect to my brother and my nephew. I also take issue with people that overestimate their own intelligence, or as she would spell it, intelligents. lachen:



IDareT'sHair said:


> @Eisani  What does "Red Tea" Do?
> 
> btw:  Marie Dean is having 25% off BF on her regular site.


I usually drink red tea when my iron is low. Red tea aka rooibos is supposed to be good for dry scalp and to add shine. I've read it stimulates growth too, but I don't put much stock in that.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Good morning ladies. I need to go back a few pages and catch up but I hope everyone is doing great.
Last night my friend's teenage daughter and I went to the movies to see Breaking Dawn; it was great.

I have my aveyou list ready to go but I'm still working on the others.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Eisani _"Intelligents"_  Girl...You are Crazy!  (but I feel you).  I don't like mine either.erplexed

chebaby  Glad you found something  Lawd...yesterday, when I seen that box of Reconstructors I almost fell out.  SMH

I knew it was there, but something else was covering it up.


----------



## chebaby

Eisani said:


> The bolded. I honestly can't stand her. I'm only cordial out of respect to my brother and my nephew. *I also take issue with people that overestimate their own intelligence, or as she would spell it, intelligents. *lachen:
> 
> 
> I usually drink red tea when my iron is low. Red tea aka rooibos is supposed to be good for dry scalp and to add shine. I've read it stimulates growth too, but I don't put much stock in that.



i cant find much respect for my SIL because from the outside looking in she had herself together and then she goes and messes with my brother hes a bum. plus shes very ditzy and i stay looking at her sideways.
plus she was trying to teach my nephew spanish before he could speak english. shes just


----------



## IDareT'sHair

So AveYou is Tuesday uh?? I'm still undecided. I may be home Tuesday. 

I have a Dental Procedure Monday so I might need Tuesday to recuperiate.

Anyway, I still haven't decided. erplexed I may get in there and try to do a little something with HTN. 

W/O a Groupon, I am still very undecided on that one. I may try to Henna/Indigo on Tuesday.


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> @La Colocha
> 
> I think of you often and all the Crazy Fun we had.
> 
> This is our time of year to stay warm, drink tea & chat!
> 
> I hope the Spurrrrrt comes back on you and you get back in here with US.
> 
> Yeah, I Miss You!
> 
> *lawd let the pj spurrrt come back to la*



Girl jeezus can't keep up with yall, i will try though.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> Girl jeezus can't keep up with yall, i will try though.


 
La Colocha  How's that Holiday Vacay looking?  I took my last 2 weeks off in December (as usual). 

I can't wait!  I'll hafta' buy me some Coffee sometime next month.  I'm good on Tea.  I can't wait.

I'm burnt out & tired.  I need my time off.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha FYI _*not that i'm one to push products* _but AveYou is having 40% off on Tuesday.  $1.00 Shipping over Fiddy Dollas'

Purabody Naturals is have B1 G1 Free, HV is having 30%-50%.  Lemme See.........there are others

Claudie 20% all week starting tomorrow.


----------



## mkd

Morning ladies!  Good to see you la!  

chebaby,  aveda is high!  

What time does the aveyou sale start?  One?


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> @La Colocha  How's that Holiday Vacay looking?  I took my last 2 weeks off in December (as usual).
> 
> I can't wait!  I'll hafta' buy me some Coffee sometime next month.  I'm good on Tea.  I can't wait.
> 
> I'm burnt out & tired.  I need my time off.



I have wed- sun off next week and the last week 1/2 of december off.


----------



## chebaby

mkd said:


> Morning ladies!  Good to see you la!
> 
> @chebaby,  aveda is high!
> 
> What time does the aveyou sale start?  One?


they are very high i remember loving the damage remedy. i hope i still do otherwise that was a waste of $30.

i think the sale is 1-3:30.


----------



## Priss Pot

I just finished shampooing my hair.  I'm using Jessicurl Too Shea mixed w/ my safflower/argan oil blend to DC.  I'm gonna put on a hat on top of my plastic cap and go do my usual gym routine.  Then I'll come back, detangle, rinse out the conditioner, and twist for a twistout using Qhemet's CTDG and AOHC.  I have a birthday dinner to go to tonight, and my hair won't be dry by then so I planned to just throw on a cute beanie over my twists.

I'm so ready for that AveYou sale.  I want that CJ Smoothing Lotion; I just hope it isn't out of stock by the time I get to it.


----------



## beautyaddict1913

Hello ladies! I havent done anything to my hair this weekend...just been wearing it in a ponytail. Im off Thanksgiving and the day after and the entire week after so I will be doing all kinds of hair experiments - henna and everythang! I did not realize that Claudie's starts tomoro....will there be a new website or will fotki be back up? 

I just finalized my list to Claudie's, AveYou, & Darcy's/Sage. I took SSI off because I can wait on that. I still need to try a lot of her stuff before I order again.

Does everyone have their lists finalized?


----------



## beautyaddict1913

Hey @La Colocha !!! Hey @IDareT'sHair!!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I just finished Spritzing with Something? I think it was Enso Naturals Sweet Agave Nectar. I put it in another bottle and forgot to Label it. (but I'm thinking thats what it was/is).

Talkin' to @La Colocha made me want a Pot of Tea. I'm making some now and will have a Muffin.

I was talking to Brownie last night about pulling out my Spritz'es, so Imma start now. 

I'll finish up Enso, and I think I have a Bear Fruit Hair one in the Fridge and an Njoi Creations Herbal Tea (also in the Fridge).

I should "Baggy" with the Spritz. We'll see.

After those are done, I'll start back using Hydratherma Naturals Follicle Booster.


----------



## beautyaddict1913

Are Hairitage and Saravun having sales?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

beautyaddict1913  WOOT WOOT Beauty in Da' House

How's the Crazy Security Guard Hair Inspector Lady?


----------



## La Colocha

beautyaddict1913 said:


> Hey @La Colocha !!! Hey @IDareT'sHair!!!



Hey beauty



IDareT'sHair said:


> I just finished Spritzing with Something? I think it was Enso Naturals Sweet Agave Nectar. I put it in another bottle and forgot to Label it. (but I'm thinking thats what it was/is).
> 
> Talkin' to @La Colocha made me want a Pot of Tea. I'm making some now and will have a Muffin.
> 
> I was talking to Brownie last night about pulling out my Spritz'es, so Imma start now.
> 
> I'll finish up Enso, and I think I have a Bear Fruit Hair one in the Fridge and an Njoi Creations Herbal Tea (also in the Fridge).
> 
> I should "Baggy" with the Spritz. We'll see.
> 
> After those are done, I'll start back using Hydratherma Naturals Follicle Booster.



Drinking vanilla chamomile right now, winding down for work tonight.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

beautyaddict1913 said:


> *Are Hairitage and Saravun having sales?*


 
beautyaddict1913 Saravun is having 20% for LHCF Only.  I made a thread.  Check the Vendor/Seller Forum I posted the Code.

I didn't ask Hairitage?  Maybe someone else can.  I'm still working that Discount Code she gave me 

So, I don't want to jog her memory


----------



## Eisani

beautyaddict1913 I didn't realize you're in Houston! I'll be down there in February.

Rinsed my dc, tea rinsed and used up the following: Elucence Volumizing clarifying poo (no back up). CJ Smoothing con, CJ Curl Rehab. Drying in a wash n go with the Dew and kccc. I may rub some EndAll on my edges


----------



## bronzebomb

If I can get past BF, I am in the clear and won't purchase any hair products.  I just looked at my stash and I'm overwhelmed.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Eisani  Good Job at Using Up Stuff.  Imma bout to go into Skrait Use Up Mode.

After Black Friday.....

Altho' my list is _vary, vary_ small...

It's all that Miscellaneous 'stuff' I have a good solid list of:

SSI
Purabody
Claudie

Anything else that creeps in will be gravy.


----------



## beautyaddict1913

IDareT'sHair girl she's still being inappropriate as usual lol...if she's not asking about my hair she's asking about my clothes - where u get that from, somebody made them earrings for u, how much they had cost-ed? lmaooo!

Eisani - how long will u be here? If you have time maybe we can meet in the village and check out Uncle Funky's Daughter/Sephora/MAC - let me know!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

beautyaddict1913 said:


> @IDareT'sHair *girl she's still being inappropriate as usual lol...if she's not asking about my hair she's asking about my clothes - where u get that from, somebody made them earrings for u, how much they had cost-ed? lmaooo!*


 
beautyaddict1913  Gurl I know she on that Make-Up. (You know how you do)

Lookin' All Fierce!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

bronzebomb said:


> If I can get past BF, I am in the clear and won't purchase any hair products. *I just looked at my stash and I'm overwhelmed.*


 
bronzebomb  So am I Bronze.

And the only reason some of it has not shown up on the "Exchange" is because I want it ALL.


----------



## beautyaddict1913

lol IDareT'sHair I know exactly what you mean by wanting everything u have but being unable to use it all fast enough lol...now u got me wanting some Tiiva....bout to hit paynah! How do u like the growth oil? Sounds like some good stuff for sealing....did yall say it stank?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

beautyaddict1913  She took out the Stank!


----------



## beautyaddict1913

lol T...the shipping crazy but that 40% off makes it worth it - 2 growth oils & 2 DCs in my cart now for under $40 - I may wait til the last minute like nxt week since her sale lasts longer!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

beautyaddict1913 Yeah...I think it lasts until sometime in December.


----------



## Zaz

IDareT'sHair even without a groupon it's still a pretty great deal 40% off with $1 or $5 for super fast shipping. Most vendors these day only offer about 30% and get you back on that shipping. Especially when you consider that HN hardly ever has sales 

I plan on spending more than my last groupon. Even when you consider non hair stuff, I can't get my dermalogica exfoliator anywhere else at such a deeply discounted price


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Zaz Yeah..You are right. Even w/o the Groupon it's an excellent deal. 

And you're also right about them making up those 20, 25, 30% discounts in Shipping Costs.

And you are absolutely right about HTN rarely ever having a sale.erplexed 

And the last time they did, it was either 10 or 15%.


----------



## Ltown

IDareT'sHair said:


> bronzebomb  So am I Bronze.
> 
> And the only reason some of it has not shown up on the "Exchange" is because I want it ALL.





bronzebomb said:


> If I can get past BF, I am in the clear and won't purchase any hair products.  I just looked at my stash and I'm overwhelmed.



IDareT'sHair, you funny you have a mini bss up there!

bronzebomb, i feel you after cleaning up my spill and looking i'm not getting anything hair related, i have to figure what really going to help my hair in a product.  All are good but right now IDareT'sHair got me set with hairtage, and some other gifted  i still have butters i ordered to mix up.


----------



## chebaby

chello ladies
my mom made me sausage and pancakes now i need a nap lol.

i guess going to the salon once in a while aint so bad. my hair is on its second week and every time i did my hair it barely lasted 2 days before it was reverting. i aint going back to the salon though, im just saying


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *chello ladies*
> *my mom made me sausage and pancakes now i need a nap lol.*
> 
> *i guess going to the salon once in a while aint so bad. my hair is on its second week and every time i did my hair it barely lasted 2 days before it was reverting. i aint going back to the salon though, im just saying*


 
chebaby

That's So Nice Che! 

I know it was good too!

I'm glad your hair still looks good.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> That's So Nice Che!
> 
> I know it was good too!
> 
> I'm glad your hair still looks good.


that food was bomb
thanx T, im glad it still looks good too because i did not feel like foolin with it this weekend.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *that food was bomb*
> *thanx T, im glad it still looks good too because i did not feel like foolin with it this weekend.*


 
@chebaby So...._Mami_ when you going back?  

And when you do decide to go back, will you Wash, DC, Protein in advance before you go in.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby So...._Mami_ when you going back?
> 
> And when you do decide to go back, will you Wash, DC, Protein in advance before you go in.


girl im NEVER going back. i know im wishy washy but i can promise you that. they cant comb natural hair i didnt care at the time cause i was like im cutting it anyway but now since im keeping it long(shhhhhh dont say nuthin) im wondering how much damage was made. one thing i can say is i dont see no broken sections.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *girl im NEVER going back. i know im wishy washy but i can promise you that. they cant comb natural hair i didnt care at the time cause i was like im cutting it anyway but now since im keeping it long(shhhhhh dont say nuthin) im wondering how much damage was made. one thing i can say is i dont see no broken sections*.


 
chebaby

So, how are going to straighten it?  Did you get your new Flat-Iron?  And do you think you can staighten it as straight as _Mami-'nem_?


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> So, how are going to straighten it?  Did you get your new Flat-Iron?  And do you think you can staighten it as straight as _Mami-'nem_?


i know i wont be able to get it as straight as them but ill try. i purchased a fhi from aveyou about a month ago and i like it but for the next few weeks ill just do braid outs. i dont think ill straighten until december for a christmas party.


----------



## Eisani

I hear yall about wanting to keep all of your products. I learned a lesson the hard way though when I had to throw away all that KBB that had went bad. I literally threw away hundreds of dollars.  I've slowed wayyyy down on my purchases but still get me a little nip here and there (yall know). It's times like this though that make me wish I still haul hard though, but thank pj lovin jeezus all the sales are kicking off starting tomorrow! I'm going Wacka Flocka then I'm sitting down until the summer.


----------



## Eisani

chebaby said:


> i know i wont be able to get it as straight as them but ill try. i purchased a fhi from aveyou about a month ago and i like it but for the next few weeks ill just do braid outs. i dont think ill straighten until december for a christmas party.


I told boo I'll straighten for Christmas. I think I'll do a chunky stretched twist out for Thanksgiving. I have been loving sealing my twist outs with that Vaseline with cocoa butter. 

BTW, boo made pancakes, eggs, bacon and grits for breakfast. I cooked a roast, greens, candied yams and cornbread all last night for dinner today. I still have the 'itis from breakfast! It's getting cold, we both have got to watch our weight. We gets it in during the cold months! All we do is eat .


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> i know i wont be able to get it as straight as them but ill try. i purchased a fhi from aveyou about a month ago and i like it but for the next few weeks ill just do braid outs. i dont think ill straighten until december for a christmas party.


 
@chebaby So, did you get the Chi Silk Fusion, Green Tea Keratin, Sabino or what are you planning to use as your Heat Protectant?



Eisani said:


> I hear yall about wanting to keep all of your products. *I learned a lesson the hard way though when I had to throw away all that KBB that had went bad. I literally threw away hundreds of dollars. I've slowed wayyyy down on my purchases but still get me a little nip here and there (yall know). It's times like this though that make me wish I still haul hard though, but thank pj lovin jeezus all the sales are kicking off starting tomorrow! I'm going Wacka Flocka then I'm sitting down until the summer.*


 
@Eisani I hear you E! My Goal is to do the same thing. I don't want to have anything go bad on me.

Imma sit it on down after BF myself and focus on getting my Nape back to normal.

The only thing I'm really,really concerned about is Marie Dean (due to the lack of perservativeserplexed) and those 2 Liters of Oyin Handmade Honey Hemp still in the Fridge.


----------



## chebaby

Eisani said:


> I told boo I'll straighten for Christmas. I think I'll do a chunky stretched twist out for Thanksgiving. I have been loving sealing my twist outs with that Vaseline with cocoa butter.
> 
> *BTW, boo made pancakes, eggs, bacon and grits for breakfast. I cooked a roast, greens, candied yams and cornbread all last night for dinner today. I still have the 'itis from breakfast! It's getting cold, we both have got to watch our weight. We gets it in during the cold months! All we do is eat* .


that breakfast and dinner sounds yummy.

thats what happened to me during the summer, go out with ex SO and eat every single weekend, gined all this weight and then we broke up. now im fat and gotta get rid of it to get me another man. luckily i already got 2 dates set up but theres another dude im checking for. gotta get me some of that lol.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Eisani chebaby  Boff of ya'll had the Bombdiggity Breakfasteses!...

All I had was Tea & a Muffin.

I hear you E! about Winter Weight Gain.  And it doesn't help that it gets dark by 5:30.

I hafta' seriously watch it during this time of year too.


----------



## Eisani

*I just won a $25 gift certificate from Bee Mine!! :reddancer: 

*Lemme go see what I'm gon' use it for. Are they having a BF sale or not?


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby So, did you get the Chi Silk Fusion, Green Tea Keratin, Sabino or what are you planning to use as your Heat Protectant?
> 
> 
> 
> @Eisani I hear you E! My Goal is to do the same thing. I don't want to have anything go bad on me.
> 
> Imma sit it on down after BF myself and focus on getting my Nape back to normal.
> 
> The only thing I'm really,really concerned about is Marie Dean (due to the lack of perservativeserplexed) and those 2 Liters of Oyin Handmade Honey Hemp still in the Fridge.


i havent purchased any heat protectants yet. i have a few laying around the house but im interested in chi silk infusion and the chi keratin mist. i used that aphogee green tea mist when i was transitioning and my hair hated itmade it crunchy and dry. made me think i was protein sensitive and you know that aint right


----------



## chebaby

Eisani said:


> *I just won a $25 gift certificate from Bee Mine!! :reddancer:
> 
> *Lemme go see what I'm gon' use it for. Are they having a BF sale or not?


congrats!!! im jealous lol.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Eisani said:


> *I just won a $25 gift certificate from Bee Mine!! :reddancer: *
> 
> Lemme go see what I'm gon' use it for. Are they having a BF sale or not?


 
Eisani  Lawd Geezus...How'd You do that????  WOW!  Nice!

I want that 16 ounce DC'er


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Eisani @chebaby  Boff of ya'll had the Bombdiggity Breakfasteses!...
> 
> All I had was Tea & a Muffin.
> 
> I hear you E! about Winter Weight Gain.  And it doesn't help that it gets dark by 5:30.
> 
> I hafta' seriously watch it during this time of year too.


that sausage was bomb

i hope to get rid of some of this weight now. im a 12 and need to be an 8 or 10 to feel comfortable. but the smallest ive ever been was a 9. i gain all my weight in my stomach and face and boobs


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby  When I was playin' around with the Flat-Iron I liked Argan Oil & also FHI Hotsauce.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby  When I was playin' around with the Flat-Iron I liked Argan Oil & also FHI Hotsauce.


i had the Moroccan oil one. i think thats the same as the argan? i liked it too but too pricey.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Somebody was askin' Ms. Sunshine(BeeMine) if she was having a BF Sale in the Vendor Forum, I don't think she answered yet.

I just went on the Site & nothing is posted yet.  I do want that DC'er in Coconut.

Eisani chebaby

Again E!  That is Wonderful!  *WOOT WOOT*


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> Somebody was askin' Ms. Sunshine(BeeMine) if she was having a BF Sale in the Vendor Forum, I don't think she answered yet.
> 
> I just went on the Site & nothing is posted yet.  I do want that DC'er in Coconut.
> 
> @Eisani @chebaby
> 
> Again E!  That is Wonderful!  *WOOT WOOT*


if i get bee mine itll be from sage.


----------



## Eisani

chebaby said:


> that breakfast and dinner sounds yummy.
> 
> thats what happened to me during the summer, go out with ex SO and eat every single weekend, gined all this weight and then we broke up. now im fat and gotta get rid of it to get me another man. luckily i already got 2 dates set up but *theres another dude im checking for. gotta get me some of that lol*.


 Get down girl, gon head get down. 



chebaby said:


> i havent purchased any heat protectants yet. i have a few laying around the house but im interested in chi silk infusion and the chi keratin mist. i used that aphogee green tea mist when i was transitioning and my hair hated itmade it crunchy and dry. made me think i was protein sensitive and you know that aint right


I have both the silk infusion and the keratin mist. I also have the Iron Guard. I think they do well, just only takes a little to keep hair from being too heavy/greasy. Lately I've been using the SSI Jojoba Serum and love it! Not sure if it's a heat protectant though . Seems like it said on the bottle it could be used for blowing/ironing.



IDareT'sHair said:


> @Eisani  Lawd Geezus...How'd You do that????  WOW!  Nice!
> 
> I want that 16 ounce DC'er


I want the 16 oz too. I saw something on their website about entering the contest. I liked them on FB, followed on Twitter and tweeted about the contest (whatever I was supposed to do to enter lol). They had 25 $25 gift certificates to give away.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *if i get bee mine itll be from sage.*


 
chebaby  I'm _'afraid'_ they only got that Irish Springs/Zest smelling one and I don't want that.  Especially not 16 ounces of it.


----------



## Eisani

chebaby said:


> that sausage was bomb
> 
> i hope to get rid of some of this weight now. im a 12 and need to be an 8 or 10 to feel comfortable. but the smallest ive ever been was a 9. i gain all my weight in my stomach and face and boobs


My face is so chewy right now . I was looking at some pictures the other day like oh my damn . Just plump everywhere. Swole.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Eisani  That's Great!  I am really happy for you.  Gone & Haul for Jeezus! 

Lawd....We need every little discounts we can get.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Eisani said:


> *My face is so chewy right now *. I was looking at some pictures the other day like oh my damn . Just plump everywhere. *Swole.*


 
Eisani  Girl Stop!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

OT:  Ya'll I  my Nutri-Sonic!  That was one of the Best Purchases I made in 2011.

I  that thang.  And I definitely seem a difference in my Skin/Face.


----------



## chebaby

Eisani said:


> *Get down girl, gon head get down.*
> 
> 
> I have both the silk infusion and the keratin mist. I also have the Iron Guard. I think they do well, just only takes a little to keep hair from being too heavy/greasy. Lately I've been using the SSI Jojoba Serum and love it! Not sure if it's a heat protectant though . Seems like it said on the bottle it could be used for blowing/ironing.
> 
> 
> I want the 16 oz too. I saw something on their website about entering the contest. I liked them on FB, followed on Twitter and tweeted about the contest (whatever I was supposed to do to enter lol). They had 25 $25 gift certificates to give away.


imma try to he sooooo fine lol. got them long dreads and sometimes he has the scruffy facial hair going on yea, imma get that lol.

yea ill get the chi stuff later. im in no hurry.

T, i actually liked that soapy scent. it was weird and i couldnt stop smelling it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *T, i actually liked that soapy scent. it was weird and i couldnt stop smelling it.*


 
chebaby  If I have to get it from Sage, I will. 

That is...if they have it In Stock.  Otherwise, I think I'd rather have the Coconut Scented One.


----------



## chebaby

i have the luscious in coconut and i like it but i loooovvvveeee the island scent so much more.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> i have the luscious in coconut and *i like it but i loooovvvveeee the island scent so much more.*


 
chebaby  What Island Scent?  That fruity scent of the _original_ Luscious?  OR that Soapy Scent?

ETA:  I didn't know you could get "Luscious" in an additional Fragrance.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *imma try to he sooooo fine lol. got them long dreads and sometimes he has the scruffy facial hair going on yea, imma get that lol.*


 
chebaby  You's Nas'TAY  But that does sound


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby  What Island Scent?  That fruity scent of the _original_ Luscious?  OR that Soapy Scent?
> 
> ETA:  I didn't know you could get "Luscious" in an additional Fragrance.


yea i love the original scent. i think its called island mango or something like that.


IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby * You's Nas'TAY*  But that does sound


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


>


 
chebaby 

Yeah...Gone & Get that Che!oke:oke:oke:

......

Um..and no, I did not know luscious came in an additional scent.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I Spritzed and then Sealed up with some JBCO and Baggied.  

This may be my evening routine.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Yeah...Gone & Get that Che!oke:oke:oke:
> 
> ......
> 
> Um..and no, I did not know luscious came in an additional scent.


oh imma get it 

and that island scent is the bomb.

last night before wrapping my hair i used cocasta on my ends


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *oh imma get it*
> 
> and that island scent is the bomb.
> 
> last night before wrapping my hair i used cocasta on my ends


 
chebaby

Good Girl.... at bolded

So...Are you getting another Bottle of Cocosta Oil?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@chebaby Girl...You making me want another bottle of Cocosta. 

But I'm not gone get it.

I just got that Extra Dark Jamaican Black Castor, so Imma stay on that. 

I have about 1/2 bottle of Cocosta and a 1/2 bottle of Avosoya Oils.


----------



## mkd

Get it get it Che!  

I tried a ponytail roller set and it was a fail.  I won't do anymore of those unless I can figure out how to salvage this.  

Eisani, I love that ssi jojoba serum, it great.


----------



## 13StepsAhead

Hey divas  today I DCed with Jasmine's A&S, co-washed with Joico Kpak, did an oil rinse with Grapeseed oil and retwisted using AV Shea Amla (almost finished this 16 oz) and Pura's Sapote hair lotion.

I also finalized my BF Vendors and Products, I will be getting products from:
AY
Pura
Oyin
HV
and MAYBE SSI


----------



## IDareT'sHair

13StepsAhead said:


> Hey divas  today I DCed with Jasmine's A&S, co-washed with Joico Kpak, did an oil rinse with Grapeseed oil and retwisted using AV Shea Amla (almost finished this 16 oz) and Pura's Sapote hair lotion.
> 
> I also finalized my BF Vendors and Products, I will be getting products from:
> *AY*
> *Pura*
> *Oyin*
> *HV*
> *and MAYBE SSI*


 
13StepsAhead

What are you getting from these vendors?


----------



## 13StepsAhead

IDareT'sHair

Here is my ever growing list

*AY*
-2x CJ smoothing lotions
-2x CJargan & olive
-1x Strengthening Condish

*HV*
-3x VF

*Pura*
- 2x chocolate hair smoothie
- 2x sapote hair lotion

*Oyin*
- Hair dew

and if I get *SSI*
- Avocado Conditioner
- Marshmallow hair cream


----------



## 13StepsAhead

I also just purchased this wig for when I go to Switzerland http://whatwig.com/BRIA-P1944266.aspx


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@13StepsAhead

Here's what I think Imma Get:

*SSI*:
2 16 ounce Papaya Conditioners
1 16 ounce Okra? *may just get 8 ounces, too many reconstructors*

*Claudie*:
1 8 ounce Iman Hair Butter
1 4 ounce Temple Revitalizer
1 8 ounce Balancing Hair Lotion

*Purabody Naturals*
4 Chocolate Hair Smoothies

*Sage Naturals*:
2 Darcy's Deep Conditioner
1 Darcy's Pumpkin Seed Exlir
1 16 ounce BeeMine DC'er

*Marie Dean*:
2 Sweet Milk Moisturizing DC'er

*Miscellaneous*:
Hairveda
Tiiva
Saravun
Encourage Growth
Shi-Naturals
Christine Gant


----------



## 13StepsAhead

Nice list IDareT'sHair

depending on what oyin's sale look like I may buy from sage instead.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@13StepsAhead

I've been on various sites looking to see 'who' has their Sale info up. Not many at all.

Darcy's & Sage is both 25% off. But like Eisani said, Sage always seems to always be OOS.erplexed

Imma get on Claudie's hopefully at 9p.m. (as soon as it opens)

ETA:  I know ya'll don't want to hear it, but MyNaturalHairStore is having a Black Friday Sale...

*runs out*


----------



## 13StepsAhead

IDareT'sHair That is very true about sage, so hopefully Oyin offers at least 20%


----------



## IDareT'sHair

13StepsAhead said:


> @IDareT'sHair That is very true about sage, *so hopefully Oyin offers at least 20%*


 
13StepsAhead

Yeah..it's going to be a Juggling Act.  And the _delicate_ Balance of Needs/Wants/Cash


----------



## 13StepsAhead

IDareT'sHair you never lied about that...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

13StepsAhead

My Plan is to check that List and Check it Twice.  I'm sure I will keep narrowing it down.

I already see some things I may take off. 

But I will be keeping all that Purabody Naturals Chocolate Deep Conditioner.


----------



## Eisani

IDareT'sHair said:


> 13StepsAhead
> 
> Yeah..it's going to be a Juggling Act.  And the _delicate_ Balance of Needs/Wants/Cash



I gave myself a pretty generous budget but I'm so impulsive! I've already spent a couple hundred on supplies Friday in preparation to open my lil Etsy spot in early December. I already have a lot of demand from my regulars. I'm working on duplicating somethin right now and if (when) I get it, I'll let y'all know.  No, I'm not now, nor will I ever advertise here  but if I pull off this dupe, i'ma want urrrbody to know.


----------



## 13StepsAhead

IDareT'sHair said:


> @13StepsAhead
> 
> My Plan is to check that List and Check it Twice. I'm sure I will keep narrowing it down.
> 
> I already see some things I may take off.
> 
> But I will be keeping all that Purabody Naturals Chocolate Deep Conditioner.


 

IDareT'sHair I'm sure I'll take SSI and maybe HV off my list by BF, but everything else is definite.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@13StepsAhead I've been buying so much lately.  

And Honestly, I shouldn't get a thing. 

So, I know for a Fact, that mine will definitely be small(er)

ETA:  Ya'll Don't forget about Saravun!


----------



## 13StepsAhead

IDareT'sHair I have about 2 broccoli butters and a castor butter so I won't be getting anything from Saravun


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@13StepsAhead

I'm reminding errbody else. I'm set too. 

But she has this new Castor Hair Dressing that is very nice.

I'll get something tho'. Either a Broccoli, Castor or Olive.


----------



## 13StepsAhead

IDareT'sHair do you know the shelf life of her butters?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

13StepsAhead said:


> @IDareT'sHair *do you know the shelf life of her butters?*


 
13StepsAhead  No, but that's a Great Question. 

Lemme go on Esty and ask her.


----------



## 13StepsAhead

Thanks IDareT'sHair!


----------



## Brownie518

Eisani said:


> *My face is so chewy right now* . I was looking at some pictures the other day like oh my damn . Just plump everywhere. *Swole*.





chebaby said:


> imma try to he sooooo fine lol. got them long dreads and sometimes he has the scruffy facial hair going on *yea, imma get that lol.*



Ya'll both crazy!!! 

I am sooo excited for all the sales!!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

13StepsAhead  I'll let you know once I hear back from her.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @13StepsAhead I've been buying so much lately.
> 
> And Honestly, I shouldn't get a thing.
> 
> So, I know for a Fact, that mine will definitely be small(er)
> 
> ETA: * Ya'll Don't forget about Saravun*!



IDareT'sHair

I surely did not forget Saravun. I'm running through that Castor Hair Cream fast so I'll need more of that. And another Broccoli Seed joint.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518

Hey Lady B!

I'd like to see your Final List!

I know Imma take that 16 ounce Okra off.  I should get 16 ounce Avocado instead.  

I have enough reconstructors.erplexed


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> Hey Lady B!
> 
> *I'd like to see your Final List!*
> 
> I know Imma take that 16 ounce Okra off.  I should get 16 ounce Avocado instead.
> 
> I have enough reconstructors.erplexed



 Why you wanna see my list??


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *Why you wanna see my list??*


 
Brownie518

Because You Might have something on there I forgot!.....

btw:  I made up a MHC Cart, but I know it ain't going no where.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

Oh Yeah Ms. B, I love Hairitage Hydrations Creamy Jojoba.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

13StepsAhead said:


> @IDareT'sHair *do you know the shelf life of her butters?*


 


IDareT'sHair said:


> @13StepsAhead No, but that's a Great Question.
> 
> Lemme go on Esty and ask her.


 
13StepsAhead

One Year.  There is an Orange Sticker on the Bottom of your Jar(s).


----------



## 13StepsAhead

thanks T! IDareT'sHair


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> Because You Might have something on there I forgot!.....
> 
> btw:  I made up a MHC Cart, but I know it ain't going no where.





I'll send it to you tomorrow...... So we can compare notes!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

Thanks Girl!  I need to cover all my Bases.....


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> Oh Yeah Ms. B, I love Hairitage Hydrations Creamy Jojoba.



Don't you, though??  That's a new favorite for me!



IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> Thanks Girl!  I need to cover all my Bases.....


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

Have you tried the Happy Hempy Hair?  I have it, but haven't tried it yet.  It looks to be the twin of HV's "Green Tea Butter"  

But I love that Creamy Horsetail & Creamy Jojoba.  And of course my "Sprout" and the Clouds.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518

I'm tryna' get my Regi together for tomorrow.  

I think I'll:

Cowash with Camille Rose SOYlicious (MNH said she is having a BF Sale) I'll get more CR. Maybe the Jansyn & the Algae Masque. *Still on the Fence about SOYlicious*erplexed Even though it has alot of good ingredients.  

Reconstruct with either Nexxus Emergencee or Nexxus Keraphix

Steam with Purabody Naturals Chocolate Hair Smoothie

Apply MD Leave-In, Argan Oil & Dry.

I may use up several things tomorrow.


----------



## divachyk

Eisani said:


> @Shay72 I went to sleep lol. Up now getting ready to take dd for a touch up and to freshen up her cut. Her hair has grown out enough since September to put it in a high bun! She pins the shorter hairs in back but I was amazed. Found out the other night that she rubs amla brahmi oil into her scalp nightly and uses my lil scalp massager . I sure wish I knew about that kind of stuff at her age, I'd be toe jam length by now.


What scalp massager do you have Eisani?



Eisani said:


> I hear yall about wanting to keep all of your products. I learned a lesson the hard way though when I had to throw away all that KBB that had went bad. I literally threw away hundreds of dollars.  I've slowed wayyyy down on my purchases but still get me a little nip here and there (yall know). It's times like this though that make me wish I still haul hard though, but thank pj lovin jeezus all the sales are kicking off starting tomorrow! I'm going Wacka Flocka then I'm sitting down until the summer.


Eisani and IDareT'sHair - how do you all determine when a product is expired? I know vendors have a recommended shelf life but products sometimes exceed beyond the recommended date.



Eisani said:


> I gave myself a pretty generous budget but I'm so impulsive! I've already spent a couple hundred on supplies Friday in preparation to open my lil Etsy spot in early December. I already have a lot of demand from my regulars. I'm working on duplicating somethin right now and if (when) I get it, I'll let y'all know.  No, I'm not now, nor will I ever advertise here  but if I pull off this dupe, i'ma want urrrbody to know.


Eisani - good luck and keep us posted.


----------



## divachyk

I'm back home ladies. It has been an eventful week. 

Vegas - witnessed a BSS customer get upset and punch over a hair display of earrings and hair candy and it shatter all over the floor.

Vegas - walked in on a man in the women's restroom; walked in on what appeared to be a homeless women taking a sponge bath in the sink.

Orlando - BSS customer got upset that a wig rang up for $15 but the store wouldn't sell it to her at that price because it should have rung up for $30.

Orlando - one of the drum majors for the school I rep - Florida A&M - passed away after the football game. 

Dh went to urgent care but is mending. Nephew went to ER for strep throat.

I'm tired and need to make my carts and BF lists. I'll get on that tomorrow.


----------



## Eisani

divachyk you had some eventful trips! Glad you aand the hubby made it home safely!

I use a little Homedics hand held massager I bought at Target. The four balls on the end light up. I'm so easily amused.

I check a product's look and smell to determine if it's still good. I keep things generally stored in the basement so I know it's cool and not exposed to direct sunlight. I also make sure I don't get water in my stuff to lessen the chance of mold developing.


----------



## natura87

Hello ladies and lurkers. I havent touched my head since Thursday.I've got a double ear infection, bronchitis and severe congestion..I am out of work til wednesday...I havent gone to work since friday and even then they sent me home. I have been quarantined and I hate it. I knew I was a little sick last week but I didnt think I was gonna get this sick. I'll try and finish my hair today but I cant count on it. 

I'm gonna try to muster up enough energy to do some damage at Aveyou tomorrow but other than that I am not gonna be doing much.


----------



## bronzebomb

*Curl Junkie*

Thank you.
We appreciate your business and want to show you how much with our 2-day long After-Thanksgiving Sale at Curljunkie.com!


Save 20%


Starting Friday, November 25, 2011(12:01am EST) through Saturday, November 26, 2011(11:59pm EST) we are offering 20% off orders subtotaling $50 or more (excluding sample sets and pre-made sets/kits). Just use the code 'BF2011' at checkout. Also, for those days we are keeping our flat shipping rates and free shipping offer on orders of $100 or more! Be sure to visit Curljunkie.com on Friday to shop or for more details. Offer Expires: Saturday, November 26, 2011, 11:59pm, EST. Sorry, No back-orders. First come, first serve!

Also we are releasing our newest product....Pattern Pusha Hair Styling Gel! Available only at Curljunkie.com on Friday, November 25, 2011, it is an medium-firm hold hair gel made with naturally derived polymers (no PVPs or Carbomer) and is alcohol-free, protein-free, glycerin-free, silicone-free, and aloe-free! The inspiration for this gel came from customer requests and I hope it will be a welcome addition to the line. Full ingredients lists, price, and product information will be available on the site on Friday. Thanks and enjoy!

Best,

Marsha
Curl Junkie Hair Products, LLC


----------



## Eisani

So the Aveyou 40% is only available to the first 1500 customers??


----------



## divachyk

Feel better natura87

Eisani - I know right -- that sucks. I checked aveyou's FB and sure enough that message is posted. Congrats on the BM win!


----------



## chebaby

if i dont get my aveyou order imma be hella pissed although i can use that money on something else.
the point is if i dont get my curl rehab from aveyou i know i probably wont be able to get the liter from curl junkie. them NC chicks are fast.

chello ladies
welp this is the first time i went more than a week without washing my hair and my scalp does not itch so thats good.


----------



## bronzebomb

*The deal vouchers (Groupons/SaveMOre/KGb) can't be used tomorrow during the AveYou flash sale*.

I used all mine the day after I purchased them!


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

WOW looks like that aveyou sale will be a mess


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Oyin via FB

Our Black Friday Announcement is live! On November 25-28, take 20% off your entire order! Plus, all domestic orders of $60 or more get FREE SHIPPING using code: thankyou2011. (All prices on the website will reflect the discounted price.) That’s right, you have FOUR days to take advantage of our Black Friday sale! You can also purchase Sugar Berry Pomade and our new gift sets this Friday! Read ALL of the details here: http://oyinhandmade.com/2011/11/21/...nts-holiday-gift-sets-and-sugar-berry-pomade/


----------



## Shay72

OMG my mailbox is being bombarded with Black Friday sale messages . Trying to get a man is distracting me a little bit bc otherwise I would be going a little more crazy right now.


----------



## bronzebomb

Bee Mine 

12am - 1am  - Doorbuster 30% off code 1HR30
1:01 am - 11:59pm 25% off Code 25BEE25

$15 minimum


----------



## bronzebomb

Karen's Body Beautiful 30% off Black Friday (no code yet)


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair I used the sea buckthorn tonight and I really like it. It's a bit more moisturizing than the cacao recovery.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

bronzebomb said:


> *The deal vouchers (Groupons/SaveMOre/KGb) can't be used tomorrow during the AveYou flash sale*.
> 
> I used all mine the day after I purchased them!


 
bronzebomb  Gurl....You Lyin' ......

Bronzie!  Tell the Truth!  This Can't Be?????? SMH


----------



## divachyk

Shay72 - my inbox is flooded also. I can't keep up between email, FB, Twitter and LHCF. Vacay got me off schedule with planning. Tonight I will take inventory of what I have vs what I need and go from there. I will then search for sales based on my wants and needs.

I doubt I buy from aveyou since groupons can't be used - THAT SUCKS.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> if i dont get my aveyou order imma be hella pissed although i can use that money on something else.
> the point is *if i dont get my curl rehab from aveyou i know i probably wont be able to get the liter from curl junkie. them NC chicks are fast*..


 
chebaby

Look Here Che...

I know you ain't gone let them "Chicks" over on NC BEAT you outta Yo' Liter of Rehab. ..... *I'm mad at you for even sayin' that*

After all the Practicing We Been Doin'? For the BF PJ Olympics  Hmp. 

I know you got that Twisted.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Eisani said:


> *So the Aveyou 40% is only available to the first 1500 customers??*


 
Eisani  Gurl....Stop!  This is some Bull


----------



## divachyk

Picked up my mail today from vacation hold and had:
2 H2H samples 
Nubar polish (Going Green) and complimentary nail file
KBN LI

IDareT'sHair - MNH is so unresponsive and that annoys me. I emailed her several times about honoring the sale price for the pumpkin conditioner if/when restocked. She never responded.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

divachyk  Good Question.  I have a Shelving Unit in my Garage.  For those 'sensitive' Handmades, I store them in the Fridge.  

Those presumably made from Bases as well as all Salon Products are in the Garage which is Dark & Cool(er).

I usually go by the 2 year rule and the good ol' Smell Test.  The only time I've had a 'problem' with Mold etc...is when they came from the Vendor like that.  Otherwise, I've been good.

In my Master, I only bring in items I am using.  Otherwise, I'd really be overwhelmed.

I agree with Eisani too.  I try to keep them Moisture Free as well.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl 
Thanks for the Review on the Seabuckthorn.  Looking forward to using it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I'm Ticked!  I had to put regular Tap Water into my Steamer.  

I'm completely out of Distilled and went to 2 Grocery Stores over the weekend and didn't pick up any Distilled.  

Actually, I thought I had some.

Lawd....I don't need no problems with Ma' Steama'.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Look Here Che...
> 
> I know you ain't gone let them "Chicks" over on NC BEAT you outta Yo' Liter of Rehab. ..... *I'm mad at you for even sayin' that*
> 
> After all the Practicing We Been Doin'? For the BF PJ Olympics Hmp.
> 
> I know you got that Twisted.


 shame on me i gotta fight for my liter. what was i thinking giving those chicks too much credit


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> I'm Ticked! I had to put regular Tap Water into my Steamer.
> 
> I'm completely out of Distilled and went to 2 Grocery Stores over the weekend and didn't pick up any Distilled.
> 
> Actually, I thought I had some.
> 
> Lawd....I don't need no problems with Ma' Steama'.


 lately ive been putting bottle water in my steamer but i did use tap before and didnt have any problems. you should be fine.

is everyone here having a big Thanksgiving?
i dont have a big family but i cant wait. its just my parents and siblings.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *shame on me i gotta fight for my liter. what was i thinking giving those chicks too much credit*


 
chebaby  I almost fell outta my chair when I read that Post!  Lawd...if anybody can beat them "WE" Can!

Gurl...that raggedy Jessicurl's BF Sale is "Win a Visit from Jess" Lawd...I don't wanna see no durn Jess 

I want 30%  "Durn visit from Jess" I ain't thinkin' bout no Jess.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby I almost fell outta my chair when I read that Post! Lawd...if anybody can beat them "WE" Can!
> 
> *Gurl...that raggedy Jessicurl's BF Sale is "Win a Visit from Jess" Lawd...I don't wanna see no durn Jess*
> 
> I want 30% "Durn visit from Jess" I ain't thinkin' bout no Jess.


 this is about the funniest thing ive ever read. but i feel ya who the hell thinkin about seeing jess


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Used Up: 1 Camille Rose SOYlicious *1-2 back ups* and 1 Chocolate Pura Body (I have a tiny corner left that I'll hafta' mix with something else) 1 back-up.  

Will try to hit that BF during the B1G1...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *this is about the funniest thing ive ever read. but i feel ya who the hell thinkin about seeing jess*


 
@chebaby I want another Liter of Too Shea! Not seeing no durn Jess. 

Who dat anyway? Who cares about seeing her

She need to sit down somewhere with that mess. See Her. Hmp.


----------



## Eisani

Aveyou is about to make me snatch off my earrangs! Bastards. I am sick to death of these vendors adding all these stipulations to their sales like they're doing US a damned favor. The way the economy is and the amount of increasing competition there is now, these heaux *** vendors should be having crazy sales. I'm pissed.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

Once my Hair dries, Imma run up here to Walgreen's and grab some, cause I ain't going nowhere near no Grocery Store(s) until after Thanksgiving.

Not sure what Imma do.  Last year, I was in Chicago.  I might do one of "Your Numbers" and be in bed most of the day. 

I thought about Henna-ing, but might wait for Friday.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Eisani said:


> *Aveyou is about to make me snatch off my earrangs!* Bastards. I am sick to death of these vendors adding all these stipulations to their sales like they're doing US a damned favor. The way the economy is and the amount of increasing competition there is now, these heaux *** vendors should be having crazy sales. I'm pissed.


 
Eisani  *hands E the Vaseline and stands back* 

I hear you Girl.  And they got my email flooded with:  "The Biggest Black Friday Sale Ever" then you open it and it's like 20%erplexed


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby I want another Liter of Too Shea! Not seeing no durn Jess.
> 
> Who dat anyway? Who cares about seeing her
> 
> She need to sit down somewhere with that mess. See Her. Hmp.


i feel you. like, meet her for what?



Eisani said:


> *Aveyou is about to make me snatch off my earrangs! Bastards.* I am sick to death of these vendors adding all these stipulations to their sales like they're doing US a damned favor. The way the economy is and the amount of increasing competition there is now, *these heaux *** vendors* should be having crazy sales. I'm pissed.


 


IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Once my Hair dries, Imma run up here to Walgreen's and grab some, cause I ain't going nowhere near no Grocery Store(s) until after Thanksgiving.
> 
> Not sure what Imma do. Last year, I was in Chicago.* I might do one of "Your Numbers" and be in bed most of the day.*
> 
> I thought about Henna-ing, but might wait for Friday.


 i did the bolded most of last christmas. i wasnt in a cheery mood last year but this year im excited. ill still be online though


----------



## Eisani

IDareT'sHair, I'm revamping my entire list. I'm hot. BJ, BeeMine, Pura and BASK. Dats it and dats all. Oh, SSI.


----------



## destine2grow

Hey Ladies!!!

Aveyou ought to be ashame of themselves! I guess they say we been giving out all those damn groupons we just gone have a plain ole sale.

Eisani I mailed my gift!

chebaby I need a liter of rehab! I have only tried the coconut scent and love it!!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Eisani  I Wholeheartedly agree with your post.  These vendors are a mess.  They betta' do like BJ and SSI and give up the Dirty-Thurty.  

I mean really, it's only like once a year.erplexed  

They could at least do that.

chebaby Eisani  I'm torn about Oyin's Berry Pomade at 20%.  I want it, but that's all I want.  So, I don't wanna pay for shipping 1 product.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Eisani I Wholeheartedly agree with your post. These vendors are a mess. They betta' do like BJ and SSI and give up the Dirty-Thurty.
> 
> I mean really, it's only like once a year.erplexed
> 
> They could at least do that.
> 
> @chebaby @Eisani I'm torn about Oyin's Berry Pomade at 20%. I want it, but that's all I want. So, I don't wanna pay for shipping 1 product.


 yea paying for shipping on one product is not worth it. they still havent said if its coming back for good or not.

destine2grow, i havent smelled the coconut but if it smell like the a&o conditioner or the repair me then i know what that smells like and it is good. but i prefer the strawberry scent


----------



## chebaby

who is thinking about kbb sale? 30% is pretty good but im over them unless they come out with some new stuff.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

I'm not getting any KBB.erplexed


----------



## Brownie518

Eisani said:


> So the Aveyou 40% is only available to the first 1500 customers??





bronzebomb said:


> *The deal vouchers (Groupons/SaveMOre/KGb) can't be used tomorrow during the AveYou flash sale*.
> 
> I used all mine the day after I purchased them!



Dafuq???????


----------



## chebaby

Brownie518 said:


> *Dafuq??????? *


 it took me a minute to realize what that said


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> Dafuq???????


 
Brownie518

Gurl....Ain't that a Mess?.....

And then it's for the 1st 1,500 people and then they ain't gone post the code until tomorrow and then it's only from 1-3 p.m. or 1,500 whichever comes First.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Mozeke 50% off Minimum amount $10.00 from 9-12 CST (No Code Necessary)


----------



## hannan

IDareT'sHair said:


> Mozeke 50% off Minimum amount $10.00 from 9-12 CST (No Code Necessary)



Now THAT's a sale. Lurking vendors, take note.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

*side-eye* I might do some Mozeke.  *i know*

I may get the Protein Conditioner, the Avocado Cleansing Conditioner and the Grapeseed Detangler.

We'll see.


----------



## chebaby

i might hit up bee mine directly. maybe. i want that deep conditioner and a shampoo bar. and maybe that deja milk, i tried it once before and it left white stuff all over my head.


----------



## Charz

Wait what Aveyou tryna pull?


----------



## Eisani

I just ordered palm, babassu, apricot kernel, and pumpkin seed oils along with some fragrance oils. 

I want MEXICAN food.


----------



## Brownie518

I'll be getting some Mozeke and I might as well get my HTN from Ave you with my groupon and *** that sale.

Silk dreams Aaliyahs blessing is the s**t.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Eisani said:


> *I just ordered palm, babassu, apricot kernel, and pumpkin seed oils along with some fragrance oils.*


 
@Eisani What you Finna' Mix Up?



Brownie518 said:


> I'll be getting some Mozeke and I might as well get my HTN from Ave you with my groupon and *** that sale.
> 
> *Silk dreams Aaliyahs blessing is the s**t.*


 
@Brownie518

*cough* So, when is Silk Drames Black Friday Sale?  Was that November 16th Sale it?


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair

I think she has 20% off on Friday. Gotta check on that.


----------



## bronzebomb

IDareT'sHair 

Aveyou.com Flash Sale Rules:
 •Sale is valid only for first 1,500 customers. 

•Sale will begin at 1PM EST and end at 3:30PM EST but may end early if 1,500 orders are placed before 3:30PM EST. 

•Flash Sale Code may not be combined with any other offers. 

•All items purchased during the flash sale are FINAL SALE and may only be returned if the item received is damaged or defective.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

bronzebomb

Lawd...What a Mess. 

I didn't have No Groupons left, but it still sucks.

And that First 1,500 folks is Wack.  And 1-3 or 1,500 whichever comes first is just plain Tacky.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Most of these companies are killing my buzz. I ain't tryin to hear all that noise with restrictions and what not . I don't NEED a darn thing I shop for the excitement so I'm like Eisani my entire list is being re-done.


----------



## bronzebomb

Uncle Funky's Daughter must not want my money!

Bee Mine may get my money.
Komaza may get my money.

I am going to pass on Oyin, Miss Jessie's, Hairveda, Pura Body Naturals, & KBB.


----------



## chebaby

Brownie518 said:


> I'll be getting some Mozeke and I might as well get my HTN from Ave you with my groupon and *** that sale.
> 
> *Silk dreams Aaliyahs blessing is the s**t*.


 oh really now? let me go look.


----------



## Charz

I think i might get some new stuff from Oyin. I need some more funk butter, and maybe some bath products so I can smell good for my guy. lol


----------



## Keshieshimmer

Brownie518 said:


> IDareT'sHair
> 
> I think she has 20% off on Friday. Gotta check on that.



Vixen says that Silk Dreams is only 20% off conditioner products. Ugh should had bought what I wanted last week. 

http://confessionsofablogvixen.com/2011/11/2011-black-friday-cyber-monday-sales-announced/

BF FAIL.


----------



## Ltown

Hey ladies, i see everyone getting their BF list ready.  Don't be mad at aveyou they probably don't have enough in stock, at least they are limiting and telling folks, while others will just run out after 50 orders like hv, mynaturals, etc...  Eisani, where you getting your oils?  I just need to order oils and mix my own, i'm just get brocculi seed oil and mix with my butters i need to use, it will last longer and i have most of the oils that are used in these vendor butters.


----------



## Priss Pot

IDareT'sHair said:


> Brownie518
> 
> Gurl....Ain't that a Mess?.....
> 
> And then it's for the 1st 1,500 people and then they ain't gone post the code until tomorrow and then it's only from 1-3 p.m. or 1,500 whichever comes First.



AveYou is full if siht.  If I don't get my darn CJ Smoothing Lotion, I'm gonna be whoopin arse all up and down this "information superhighway" they call the www.


----------



## beautyaddict1913

@Priss Pot dont worry bout the CJ Smoothing Lotion - I got plenty of brand new bottles that I can swap with you if you dont make it!

I just filled up a cart on Claudie's new site - was that garden oil always $18.75 or did Claudie go up since she got the new site? Im going to let my cart sit til tomoro after I buy my aveyou bcuz I see how serious it is lol


----------



## IDareT'sHair

bronzebomb said:


> Uncle Funky's Daughter must not want my money!
> 
> *Bee Mine may get my money.*
> Komaza may get my money.
> 
> I am going to pass on Oyin, Miss Jessie's, Hairveda, Pura Body Naturals, & KBB.


 
bronzebomb What's BeeMine's Sale?


----------



## Eisani

But is a gc really a "special offer"?  Its a damned gift certificate and as good as cash- last time I checked anyway. I'll be revamping my cart(s) either way.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Priss Pot  Don't worry about it Girl. 

Somebody will hook you up like beautyaddict1913 said.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl

I Agree with Curly!  I don't need a thing.  It's the excitement of it all.  But at the present, I ain't feelin' it.

My BF Haulin' will be extremely limited (Thank You Geezus I am on overload or I might have been upset).  

I need to stick to my 25%+ and not get sucked into all the 20's% because it's not worth it, when you add back in Tax/Shipping.erplexed


----------



## Priss Pot

Eisani said:


> But is a gc really a "special offer"?  Its a damned gift certificate and as good as cash- last time I checked anyway. I'll be revamping my cart(s) either way.



Exactly!!!  Last time I checked, the Gift Certificate box and the Coupon Code box are 2 totally different things.  Not being able to combine coupon codes is one thing, but to say you can't use your gift certificate on a purchase is wack.

Did they say when tomorrow they would post the code?


----------



## bronzebomb

if I get anything from Aveyou.com it would be HydraTherma Naturals...

My BF/Sale list includes...

HydraTherma Naturals (40% off Flash sale)
Daily Moisturizing Growth Lotion
Growth Oil
Follicle Mist

Bee Mine Juicy & Deja's hair Milk (Doorbuster 30% off)

No Sale yet:
Komaza Coconut Curl Lotion & maybe the Coconut Pudding
Uncle Funky's Daughter Shining Star, Midnight Train and Thirsty Curls

That's it!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@bronzebomb So the Juicy and the Deja's are the only things that are 30%?????

Deja's makes your Hair Dryerplexed


----------



## winona

[USER=178944 said:
			
		

> bronzebomb[/USER];14683071]*The deal vouchers (Groupons/SaveMOre/KGb) can't be used tomorrow during the AveYou flash sale*.
> 
> I used all mine the day after I purchased them!



Where did you find this information?  I checked their fb page.  Normally when I put in my voucher it is as a gift certificate not coupon.  I have to rethink my list nowerplexed


----------



## Shay72

Was this posted?

Komaza
Friday-Monday
25% off
Code:  THANKS


----------



## chebaby

yall should try the groupon anyway. maybe they will work you never know.

T, i think all bee mine stuff is on sale.


----------



## bronzebomb

IDareT'sHair  What? dry?  Thank you!!! I won't get that!  So Juicy only.

I am going to wear/weaves/braids for all of 2012 (I want 6 full inches). So I just really want refreshers.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> yall should try the groupon anyway. maybe they will work you never know.
> 
> *T, i think all bee mine stuff is on sale.*


 
chebaby  I just checked BeeMine's Site.  I ain't see nothin'.  So is the Code = Doorbuster or what?

Thanks Che!


----------



## bronzebomb

Shay72 - Thanks Girlie!  I've been waiting for her!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

bronzebomb said:


> @Shay72 - Thanks Girlie! I've been waiting for her!


 
bronzebomb WHAT IS THE CODE FOR BEEMINE????????????????????


----------



## hannan

winona said:


> Where did you find this information?  I checked their fb page.  Normally when I put in my voucher it is as a gift certificate not coupon.  I have to rethink my list nowerplexed



winona They said on their fb, "Unfortunately, we cannot run a  promotion combining two large discounts, as we would lose too much  money and could go out of business this way. Please refer to the rules  for the flash sale to clarify everything."

They also mention it in their flash sale rules. :http://www.aveyou.com/flashsalesrules.aspx


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Original Moxie: Black Friday and Cyber Monday Sale
30% off everything in the store, and free shipping for orders $60 or more.

*Excludes Sample Size Products. Limit one per customer. Sale Begins Midnight on Friday, November 25th and runs through Midnight on Monday, November 28th. No Rain Checks.


----------



## bronzebomb

IDareT'sHair - the first hour 12:00 - 1:00 am the code is 1HR30, then 25BEE25 until 11:59 pm


----------



## chebaby

Sale Date: Nov 25
Sale Details: 30% OFF of EVERYTHING from 12am – 1am using coupon code ‘1HR30‘ | 20% OFF of EVERYTHING from 1:01am – 11:59pm using coupon code ‘25BEE25‘

Sale Date: Nov 28
Sale Details: 15% OFF of EVERYTHING from 12am – 11:59pm using coupon code ‘BEE1528‘


----------



## IDareT'sHair

bronzebomb said:


> Bee Mine
> 
> 12am - 1am - Doorbuster 30% off code 1HR30
> 1:01 am - 11:59pm 25% off Code 25BEE25
> 
> $15 minimum


 
    

bronzebomb  Sorry Girl.  I did see that!.....

I need to lay down.


----------



## chebaby

^^^^^^^^IDareT'sHair, thats for bee mine.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I'm "Edgy" because when you add the Tax & Shipping....it's not such a big discount.  It's actually very little.

I'll be _seriously_ revising my Carts (although I said I wasn't getting much anyway).

Things really need to be 30%+ for it to even _matter_.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> I'm "Edgy" because when you add the Tax & Shipping....it's not such a big discount. It's actually very little.
> 
> I'll be _seriously_ revising my Carts (although I said I wasn't getting much anyway).
> 
> Things really need to be 30%+ for it to even _matter_.


 exactly because some of their shipping prices are inflated anyway.
i need free shipping along with a dang sale.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> exactly because some of their shipping prices are inflated anyway.
> *i need free shipping along with a dang sale.*


 
chebaby  That's what I'm talmbouterplexed  Imma spend _wisely_ from here on out.


----------



## Ltown

IDareT'sHair said:


> I'm "Edgy" because when you add the Tax & Shipping....it's not such a big discount.  It's actually very little.
> 
> I'll be _seriously_ revising my Carts (although I said I wasn't getting much anyway).
> 
> Things really need to be 30%+ for it to even _matter_.





chebaby said:


> exactly because some of their shipping prices are inflated anyway.
> i need free shipping along with a dang sale.



*Me too, me too* this is why i don't have BF then they run out.  I have paypal $ left but like i said i will probably be out shopping, stores are opening thanksgiving night.  

What are you ladies doing for Thanksgiving dinner? I'm going to friend's but will cook something  at home  seafood of course i don't eat meat.  divachyk glad you hubby had fun even with bumps.  Folks need to combine their BF list for aveyou so they can be one of the 1500 and just hook eachother up.  I don't want anything just thinking


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby That's what I'm talmbouterplexed *Imma spend wisely from here on out*.


 me too. and besides rehab im only interested in mostly proteins so im good on err thang else.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby  I'd like to have 1 more DM Super Buttercreme.  I'll get that from Sage (if I have to).

Ltown  That's a great idea.  But, I wouldn't want to put anyone through going to the P.O. this time of year, nor do I want to go.


----------



## Priss Pot

IDareT'sHair said:


> @bronzebomb So the Juicy and the Deja's are the only things that are 30%?????
> 
> Deja's makes your Hair Dryerplexed



Yeah, I'm starting to conclude that about the Deja.  It's an ok milk, but I noticed that my hair feels a bit crispy after a while of using it as a moisturizer.  It may be the coconut in it.  Now, I have a 16oz bottle of it, and I'm not sure if I'm gonna ever be able to get through it.  Have you ever tried using it as a leave-in?



chebaby said:


> Sale Date: Nov 25
> Sale Details: 30% OFF of EVERYTHING from 12am – 1am using coupon code ‘1HR30‘ | 20% OFF of EVERYTHING from 1:01am – 11:59pm using coupon code ‘25BEE25‘
> 
> Sale Date: Nov 28
> Sale Details: 15% OFF of EVERYTHING from 12am – 11:59pm using coupon code ‘BEE1528‘



Is it eastern or central time?


----------



## chebaby

Ltown said:


> *Me too, me too* this is why i don't have BF then they run out. I have paypal $ left but like i said i will probably be out shopping, stores are opening thanksgiving night.
> 
> What are you ladies doing for Thanksgiving dinner? I'm going to friend's but will cook something at home seafood of course i don't eat meat. @divachyk glad you hubby had fun even with bumps. Folks need to combine their BF list for aveyou so they can be one of the 1500 and just hook eachother up. I don't want anything just thinking


 im just staying home for thanksgiving. i have another side of the family but i always feel like the odd ball over there so im staying home with my immediate family. im looking forward to the corn pudding and fried fish, bbq ribs, candy yams and anything else i can get my hands on lol.


----------



## chebaby

Priss Pot said:


> You, I'm starting to conclude that about the Deja. It's an ok milk, but I noticed that my hair feels a bit crispy after a while of using it as a moisturizer. It may be the coconut in it. Now, I have a 16oz bottle of it, and I'm not sure if I'm gonna ever be able to get through it. Have you ever tried using it as a leave-in?
> 
> 
> 
> Is it eastern or central time?


 i have no idea i guess i should start paying attention to that huh? cause i never do.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Priss Pot 

Mozeke is CT.  I do know that.  Not sure about BM's.  I'm sure it's Eastern tho'.

La Colocha first pointed that out about Deja's.  And I was glad that I had only bought a 'sample'.  And she was right about dryness.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My Hairveda came today.  Not sure if I'll get anything from BJ BF.  I really don't need anymore HV right now.

I also got my Hairitage Hydrations in the mail too.  I still have that 30% ssshhhhh!.....


----------



## beautyaddict1913

Well clearly the GIVEME15 wont work tomoro on Aveyou so lemmee go revise this lil basket lol


----------



## beautyaddict1913

IDareT'sHair are you getting anything from Claudie? 

What day is freaky zeke's sale? lol


----------



## IDareT'sHair

beautyaddict1913 I already got my Claudie.  I got 2 Iman Scalp Butters.  She sent me a sample a while back for my Nape issues.  So, I re-upped on that.

I think Freaky-Zeke starts Thursday at Midnight.  Minimum spend $10.00  No Code Necessary.


----------



## beautyaddict1913

I added Iman to my basket too because of ur review! Have u ever tried her acai butter? I took that out


----------



## divachyk

I'm so glad the Vixen has the sales itemized. That helps a lot. To whoever asked about Bee Mine, her sales are usually Eastern time zone.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

beautyaddict1913  No...but it sounds good!  Is that one of the new products?

I didn't even look around on the Site.  I went skrait to the Iman & Out!


----------



## divachyk

Aveyou gonna make me just use my groupon now to avoid things being OOS. Punks.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

divachyk said:


> Aveyou gonna make me just use my groupon now to avoid things being OOS. Punks.


 
divachyk  I 'knew' something like this would happen.  Remember I said it a few pages back...


----------



## Shay72

Hairitage Hydrations
Friday, 15 % off
Code: blackfriday1


----------



## divachyk

IDareT'sHair - I remember you called it. Give me some lotto numbers since you can call it before it goes down. j/k

Eisani - how about I said the same thing regarding the use of a groupon. I don't feel that it should be excluded based on my understanding of groupons. It's not a coupon, it's like cash IMO.


----------



## Shay72

My concern with the Shi Naturals is the grapefruit seed oil. I believe that's what got me with the Jenesis products although it was fine after a bit.


----------



## Charz

I agree wit IDareT'sHair that aveyou was gonna try to screw us.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

And Saravun Naturals = bf2020 20% (but her prices are already 'reasonably' priced) None over $7.00.

And Hairitage is reasonable too.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Shay72 Thanks for pointing that Out. You know Citrus-y Stuff tears me up! 

Good Call. Lemme go read those ingredients.

ETA:  Scratches Shi-Naturals off list.  Everything has Grapefruit, Lemon & Citrus in it.

*cries*


----------



## bronzebomb

I used mine immediately!  I didn't want them to go out of business before I used my groupon/savemo/KGB.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

bronzebomb  I used mine up too.  I never paid any more than $5.00 additional for anything I got.

Everything was between 0.01 - $5.00.  So, I made out like a Bandit!


----------



## divachyk

Is it typical for a first year BF hauler to feel overwhelmed?

I didn't participate last year since I was new to haircare in general. Now that I'm choosing to participate in the BF sales this time around, I feel a bit out of my zone and overwhelemd. I'm torn between 1) not buying anything and using up what I have so that I'm not adding more stock to an already backed up inventory, 2) trying new things at discounted prices or 3) sticking with staples that I know will work. 

What's your tactic? (assuming it's not #1 since most of us plan to buy something)


----------



## Eisani

chebaby said:


> yall should try the groupon anyway. maybe they will work you never know.
> 
> T, i think all bee mine stuff is on sale.


I planned on trying anyway. I'm not fixin ta fool with Aveyou. 



divachyk said:


> @IDareT'sHair - I remember you called it. Give me some lotto numbers since you can call it before it goes down. j/k
> 
> @Eisani - how about I said the same thing regarding the use of a groupon. I don't feel that it should be excluded based on my understanding of groupons. It's not a coupon, it's like cash IMO.


Yea and even after reading the sale rules, it still doesn't say gift certificates can't be used. That's like telling someone they can't use a gift card they got during a sale. ***.


----------



## Eisani

divachyk said:


> Is it typical for a first year BF hauler to feel overwhelmed?
> 
> I didn't participate last year since I was new to haircare in general. Now that I'm choosing to participate in the BF sales this time around, I feel a bit out of my zone and overwhelemd. I'm torn between 1) not buying anything and using up what I have so that I'm not adding more stock to an already backed up inventory, 2) trying new things at discounted prices or 3) sticking with staples that I know will work.
> 
> What's your tactic? (assuming it's not #1 since most of us plan to buy something)


Wellll....yes. I know that doesn't help, but it's the truth. I use the sales to try new things if there's something I've been wanting to try, but I also take advantage of the sales from my staple lines. #1 is NOT an option. I'm kidding, but if you really feel like you're set, save your money.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

divachyk  They'll offer more Discounts during the Christmas rush too. (so don't worry).

My 1st year, I think I told you I was up at 4 a.m. or 5 tryna' get on QB's Sale...It was fun tho' being all hyped up in PJ Heaven.

Last year I was out of town and away from the Computer and didn't want my relatives to think I was so I had to wait until I got back home.

All the Frenzy was over when I got back home from the holidays tho' and several things were OOS.erplexed

And as usual, I didn't need anything, but bought stuff anyway.

Last year I was on BFH!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Eisani  I Agree #1 is SO NOT an Option!


----------



## beautyaddict1913

@IDareT'sHair the acai butter isnt new, it was around when she had fotki. Iman ingredients sound better because of the emu oil!

@divachyk I decide what I want to spend and restock on staples and just try 1 to 2 new items from each staple vendor. Once you've done that and you have extra money left over I would look around at vendors that you've never ordered from. I set my BF hair budget at $300 this year and was like dang that sounds frickin ridiculous lol...I shol hope I don't spend that much.


----------



## bronzebomb

I hope I oversleep...#1 is the best option for me!  But, something is wrong with me...so I made a list anyway...short list.  I'm really hoping for UFD.  I have a $50 limit (I just set the limit as I am typing)


----------



## IDareT'sHair

beautyaddict1913  That Iman is thebomb.com  You'll Love It.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Errrbody need to be on that Purabody Naturals Chocolate Hair Smoothie, especially since it's B1G1.

That's some good stuff right there.

And that Shipping & Tax bet not negate the sale.


----------



## Eisani

Just as I was about to close out of Claudie's. *goes to look at Iman*. For the record, I hate her site set up! Etsy charges a small fee, but some folks need to gon and eat it in order to make their stuff look a little more professional.

eta: Umm no. For what I want, that's only $7 off. Not worth it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Eisani said:


> Just as I was about to close out of Claudie's. *goes to look at Iman*. For the record, I hate her site set up! *Etsy charges a small fee, but some folks need to gon and eat it in order to make their stuff look a little more professional.*
> 
> eta: Umm no. For what I want, that's only $7 off. Not worth it.


 
Eisani Well.........


----------



## chebaby

T, what you still doing up lol.

waiting on that code


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> T, what you still doing up lol.
> 
> waiting on that code


 
@chebaby I was hoping you'd get back on here I'm Yawnin', but still up, since I'll be at home tomorrow. I haven't hit PayNah on nothing. 

I was looking at those NaturalLee products..... 

Girl, I ain't doing nothin'. If it wasn't so late, I'd eat something.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby  Just checked to see if Enso Naturals was having a BF Sale....erplexed

_*now i'm soundin' either desperate...or sleepy*_


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby I was hoping you'd get back on here I'm Yawnin', but still up, since I'll be at home tomorrow. I haven't hit PayNah on nothing.
> 
> I was looking at those NaturalLee products.....
> 
> Girl, I ain't doing nothin'. If it wasn't so late, I'd eat something.


shoooooot im about to eat now

i was thinking about hitting paynah on sage cause i want something soooooo bad. but i didnt hit paynah yet.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby  Just checked to see if Enso Naturals was having a BF Sale....erplexed
> 
> _*now i'm soundin' either desperate...or sleepy*_


no you didnt


----------



## divachyk

I just got done completing stash inventory (ETA: used an Excel spreadsheet ). It's not as bad as I thought. I don't have backups for a lot of things so I'm free to shop now. 

@beautyaddict1913 and @bronzebomb - I haven't set a BF budget yet. I'm thinking of $200 max, not including my groupons.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

Yeah Girl...I went on Enso's Un-Updated Site.  SMH.

No! Don't hit PayNah on Sage.  Wait...so we can get that 25%


----------



## IDareT'sHair

divachyk  That's what I mentally set. 

Hopefully, I won't even come close.  (Because I have backups to the backups to the backups)


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Yeah Girl...I went on Enso's Un-Updated Site.  SMH.
> 
> No! Don't hit PayNah on Sage.  Wait...so we can get that 25%


i bet enso still taking orders
yea imma wait on sage. even though i want something now


----------



## Eisani

IDareT'sHair What I do? You know it's the troof . I looked at Naturalee too and I wanted that mango vanilla butter but it was sold out. I'll wait for Pura, Bask, and the rest of the folks... What is this plantain spice warming butta talkin bout on bask?? Of course the site isn't open right now, but that caught my eye immediately. Did anyone hear a peep from BFH? *peep*

The fragrance oils I ordered today were French Vanilla Pear, Vetyver (for da menses), Hello Sugar, and White Chocolate Raspberry


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *i bet enso still taking orders*
> yea imma wait on sage. even though i want something now


 
chebaby  Hmp.  I bet they are too.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Eisani I think I heard @Brownie518 say BFH 25%, but she didn't say when.

Yeah Girl, I Agree. Get On Esty if you ain't ready for Prime Time.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby  Hmp.  I bet they are too.


 they wrong as two left shoes


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@chebaby Girl...if they list a sale....uh....nevermind.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby Girl...if they list a sale....uh....nevermind.


actually for some reason i find pura to be similar so id just get some of pura.


----------



## beautyaddict1913

I see yall are still up! I just spent more than an hour re-arranging my AY cart lol...that site was moving hella slow. No time to lull over it tomoro, gotta get in and out!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> actually for some reason i find *pura to be similar so id just get some of pura*.


 
@chebaby That Pura Chocolate Hair Smoothie is thebomb.com   

And it's B1G1 until December 27th (the entire Sale)

I hear the Oils are good too. I have the Loc Oil & the Sapote Oil, but haven't tried them yet.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

beautyaddict1913  Well Beauty..1 hour later...

Now all we need is that Code!erplexed

They make me SICK waiting until tomorrow to give up da' digits!


----------



## chebaby

beautyaddict1913 said:


> I see yall are still up! I just spent more than an hour re-arranging my AY cart lol...that site was moving hella slow. No time to lull over it tomoro, gotta get in and out!!


you just reminded me to go do my cart.


IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby That Pura Chocolate Hair Smoothie is thebomb.com
> 
> And it's B1G1 until December 27th (the entire Sale)
> 
> I hear the Oils are good too. I have the Loc Oil & the Sapote Oil, but haven't tried them yet.


i might get some pura later, i dont know.
i heard the oils are nice too, not that i need any.


----------



## beautyaddict1913

Im going to get some Pura next week - maybe lol...let me see if i can understand the sale...it seems to be a lot going on with it


----------



## IDareT'sHair

beautyaddict1913 Gone & Get It Worked Out in Yo' Head Beauty!


----------



## chebaby

i think besides the curl rehab i just want komaza olive, komaza califia cream and bee mine deep conditioner.


----------



## beautyaddict1913

lol...something about Pura just makes me uninterested...idk what it is lol...are yall still using jessicurl?

did yall notice that curlmart has gleau oil?

Im still just doing aveyou, claudie's, sage, and maybe hairveda!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

Here's what I want:

BeeMine DC'er
Purabody Chocolate
Darcy's DC'er & DB Pumpkin Exlir
SSI
AveYou *if I get in, some HTN & DM*
**Saravun, Christine Gant, Marie Dean**


----------



## IDareT'sHair

beautyaddict1913

The Site does look 'dry' and uninteresting.

Lovin' Jessicurl!  Why!  You got a Discount Code? 

I just got a 32 ounce Bottle of Too Shea!

*gimme the code*


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Here's what I want:
> 
> BeeMine DC'er
> Purabody Chocolate
> Darcy's DC'er & DB Pumpkin Exlir
> SSI
> AveYou *if I get in, some HTN & DM*
> **Saravun, Christine Gant, Marie Dean**


that list looks yummy
i still havent hit paynah for my dudleys drc. im trying to see what protein i have at home. not much.


----------



## beautyaddict1913

is Christine Gant having a sale? I didnt see it on her site?


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @beautyaddict1913
> 
> The Site does look 'dry' and uninteresting.
> 
> Lovin' Jessicurl!  Why!  You got a Discount Code?
> 
> I just got a 32 ounce Bottle of Too Shea!
> 
> **gimme the code**


----------



## divachyk

IDareT'sHair said:


> Saravun Naturals (Esty) is offering a 20% discount for LHCF.
> 
> Friday & Saturday BF Weekend. the Code is: *bf2020*
> 
> She won't ship until the 30th.
> 
> I just love her Broccoli Seed Hair Cream, the Castor Hair Cream, the Olive Oil Cream.
> 
> She recently sent me her new Castor Hair Cream and it's nice too. She's a very reliable vendor and her prices are great! Fast Shipping & she usually includes 'samples'.
> 
> If You Love Good Hair Creams, unobtrusive (in scent) good price point and fast shipping you'll love these hair Creams.
> 
> *She'll be Nice & Stocked for BF!*
> 
> Here's her Link
> 
> 
> http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=...6uG4BA&usg=AFQjCNGPkC7jZSftWf3XjRm0Zxv7PmJCLA


IDareT'sHair - I don't see olive and broccoli cream. I only see butter. Which did you use?


----------



## beautyaddict1913

lol...no jessicurl code...I wish aveyou had jessicurl! I wanna revisit the WDT

I have some DM detangling condish in my cart now - I have high hopes for this condish! I like all of her products except the moisture mist.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

divachyk  That's it.  You'll Love It!


----------



## beautyaddict1913

IDareT'sHair lol at this line "If You Love Good Hair Creams, unobtrusive (in scent) good price point and fast shipping you'll love these hair Creams." Are u BJ??? LOL!!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@beautyaddict1913 @chebaby

If Ya'll wanna see the Wack-est Black Friday Sale EVA' of 2011 PleaseClick on this Lank! And Look at the BF Special


http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=...h7jEDQ&usg=AFQjCNHKEX1ylybUfBhFtDuzvsP3V_aZrQ


----------



## beautyaddict1913

LOL

Anyone who places an order at Jessicurl.com between Monday November 21 and Monday November 28 will have their name and the name of their town put in a hat. (Well, a symbolic hat.) On Friday December 2nd I’ll randomly pick a name out of the bunch and come to YOUR town to do YOUR hair. (and 2 of your friends.)

Jessi this is one tired arse sale lol


----------



## IDareT'sHair

beautyaddict1913  Like I said Earlier...Where da' Code?  Ain't nobody tryna' meet her.  I'm tryna' meet 30%

_*hmp. bump meetin' some durn jessi*_


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @beautyaddict1913 @chebaby
> 
> If Ya'll wanna see the Wack-est Black Friday Sale EVA' of 2011 PleaseClick on this Lank! And Look at the BF Special
> 
> 
> http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=...h7jEDQ&usg=AFQjCNHKEX1ylybUfBhFtDuzvsP3V_aZrQ


that ish craylol:


----------



## IDareT'sHair

She Must Be DRUNK!.....


----------



## chebaby

beautyaddict1913 said:


> LOL
> 
> Anyone who places an order at Jessicurl.com between Monday November 21 and Monday November 28 will have their name and the name of their town put in a hat. (Well, a symbolic hat.) On Friday December 2nd I’ll randomly pick a name out of the bunch and come to YOUR town to do YOUR hair. (and 2 of your friends.)
> 
> Jessi this is one tired arse sale lol


and im about to be politically incorrect but she not black right??? no thanx on doing my hair


----------



## beautyaddict1913

Anybody have suggestions for good shampoos? The CJ daily fix is ok, the lather is lower than I like and Im bored with SheaMoisture's shampoo


----------



## beautyaddict1913

lol chebaby naw she just as pale & redhead as she wanna be....aint finna slap no Too Shea and Gelebration in my head and have me grinnin and lookin like wolfhead freddy - no thanks lol


----------



## chebaby

beautyaddict1913 said:


> lol @chebaby naw she just as pale & redhead as she wanna be....aint finna slap no Too Shea and Gelebration in my head and have me grinnin and lookin like wolfhead freddy - no thanks lol


basically. naw buddy, she aint doing my hair


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair

Are you still up??? What the....? What you waitin' on??? 

I didn't mention BFH...although I will go check right now.....


----------



## Brownie518

Hmmm, apparently BFH is changing their new look. Supposed to be having a new site on the 24th....

I hope that new look will include some easy-squeeze bottles...
...and a sale.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @beautyaddict1913 @chebaby
> 
> If Ya'll wanna see the Wack-est Black Friday Sale EVA' of 2011 PleaseClick on this Lank! And Look at the BF Special
> 
> 
> http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=...h7jEDQ&usg=AFQjCNHKEX1ylybUfBhFtDuzvsP3V_aZrQ





Now that's some bullsh*t right there...


----------



## divachyk

Revisited BF list and have narrowed things down specifically to:

*Pura Body* Chocolate Hair Smoothie 

*SSI* Coco LI  and Okra Reconstructor 

*BNB* Nourishing Herbal Hair Masque (maybe; not yet decided)

*Saravun* Hair & Scalp Oil and Creams: castor, olive and broccoli

*Tiiva* Growth Oil and Green Tea LI

*Hairveda* Moist Condition Pro and SitriNillah (don't need them so this may get scratched off)

*Shi-Naturals* Moisture Balance and Protein Balance *OT: website hurts my eyes and gives me a headache*

*Mozeke* Moisturizing Hair Mask

Extra dark jbco

Is *KBB* Sweet Ambrosia worth trying?

*Claudie's* - Don't know where to start on this vendor?
Maybe -- scalp elixir, balancing ends insurance, deep moisturizing conditioner and deep conditioning mask

*Sage*
Camille Rose Naturals - Soylicious Conditioner and Algae Mask
Darcy's items if I can snag them here vs. Darcy's direct...

*Darcy's* Madagascar Vanilla Styling Creme, DC Mask, Pumpkin Seed Conditioner

I didn't review BASK's site before it went down for holiday prep

After the aveyou sale, I'll revisit this list and further narrow down


----------



## divachyk

Read some of the comments on aveyou's facebook. Someone posted that we shouldn't be greedy. I believe it's the blogger that does aveyou tutorials. 

Anyone have the aveyou code yet?


----------



## mkd

LOLOLOL at damn near every post for the past 10 pages.  beautyaddict1913, I like CON argan poo.  Its really nice. 

Hmm, I hope I can get back to work in time for aveyou's sale, I probably won't get back here until 1:30.  No worries if I don't, I will just order later and hit up SSI if he shipping isn't hideous.


----------



## destine2grow

I am kind of put off by some of the BF sales. I am especially piss at Aveyou. I really want the CJ rehab liter, CJ daily fix liter and 2 of DM products!

I want 40% and I don't think I will be among the 1500 ppl. They should have done a door buster for like 2hrs. If I miss the sell at Aveyou, than CJ sale is not looking good with only 20% off. 

SSI and Sage have a decent sale going on. The only thing with Sage is that when I click on certain items I want they don't have a lot in stock. I also hope SSI shipping isn't ridic!


----------



## Charz

I NEED SOME FUNK BUTTAAAA.


----------



## Eisani

Yea, that was EllePixie that made the comment about folks not being greedy. I don't think it's being greedy to use something you PAID FOR. It would be different if it were a free coupon code. Like not being able to use ssave15 I can understand. So basically I should get on now and order before my **** expires on the 5th and nothing is restocked by that time. I see what they did there.


----------



## Charz

divachyk said:


> Revisited BF list and have narrowed things down specifically to:
> 
> *Pura Body* Chocolate Hair Smoothie
> 
> *SSI* Coco LI and Okra Reconstructor
> 
> *BNB* Nourishing Herbal Hair Masque (maybe; not yet decided)
> 
> *Saravun* Hair & Scalp Oil and Creams: castor, olive and broccoli
> 
> *Tiiva* Growth Oil and Green Tea LI
> 
> *Hairveda* Moist Condition Pro and SitriNillah (don't need them so this may get scratched off)
> 
> *Shi-Naturals* Moisture Balance and Protein Balance *OT: website hurts my eyes and gives me a headache*
> 
> *Mozeke* Moisturizing Hair Mask
> 
> Extra dark jbco
> 
> Is *KBB* Sweet Ambrosia worth trying?
> 
> *Claudie's* - Don't know where to start on this vendor?
> Maybe -- scalp elixir, balancing ends insurance, deep moisturizing conditioner and deep conditioning mask
> 
> *Sage*
> Camille Rose Naturals - Soylicious Conditioner and Algae Mask
> Darcy's items if I can snag them here vs. Darcy's direct...
> 
> *Darcy's* Madagascar Vanilla Styling Creme, DC Mask, Pumpkin Seed Conditioner
> 
> I didn't review BASK's site before it went down for holiday prep
> 
> After the aveyou sale, I'll revisit this list and further narrow down


 
Dang guh you gonna be paying a lot for shipping!


----------



## GoingBack

Who is likely to have extra dark JBCO during Black Friday?


----------



## Keshieshimmer

GoingBack said:


> Who is likely to have extra dark JBCO during Black Friday?



Sage has it. Though I really need to find that on ground. Ehh shipping.


----------



## Shay72

Sitting here playing on the computer at work because you know weeks like this ain't nobody really working. I do have a deadline to meet but it's tomorrow. Um yeah I will work on that tomorrow.

I have my stuff sitting in the cart on Claudie's. I don't know why I'm waiting. I'm getting it regardless.


----------



## Priss Pot

Has anyone ever used CJ's Curls in a Bottle?  I'm thinking about trying it for my braid/twist-outs to provide a bit of weight and slight hold in the winter, without any crunchy effects from gel.  Gel works better for my hair in the warmer months.


----------



## destine2grow

@Priss Pot I haven't tried it but I think @EllePixie have a vid on youtube. Also there is a youtuber by the name of jcokes that have a vid.


----------



## Ogoma

Priss Pot said:


> Has anyone ever used CJ's Curls in a Bottle?  I'm thinking about trying it for my braid/twist-outs to provide a bit of weight and slight hold in the winter, without any crunchy effects from gel.  Gel works better for my hair in the warmer months.



If I use too much of it, it dries crunchy on my hair. I really only use a little bit where my hair naturally parts and falls to help with frizz. I believe most people use it as finisher not their main gel.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Who is these??????


----------



## beautyaddict1913

IDareT'sHair I guess you just consistently lurk until you finally see something u wanna comment on lol


----------



## IDareT'sHair

divachyk  Camille Rose, I think you should get the Jansyn Moisture Max.  It's really, really good.


----------



## divachyk

@IDareT'sHair -  I knew exactly what you meant.



Eisani said:


> Yea, that was EllePixie that made the comment about folks not being greedy. I don't think it's being greedy to use something you PAID FOR. It would be different if it were a free coupon code. Like not being able to use ssave15 I can understand. So basically I should get on now and order before my **** expires on the 5th and nothing is restocked by that time. I see what they did there.


@Eisani - I knew it was her. I was just trying to be nice.  I don't feel that I'm being greedy. 



Charz said:


> Dang guh you gonna be paying a lot for shipping!


@Charz -  They are simply wish list items and I will figure out what I really need / want now and what can chill to the next episode. No way in heck I will get all of those.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

divachyk  Camille Rose, I think you should get the Jansyn Moisture Max/instead of the SOYlicious.  Jansyn is really, really good.


----------



## divachyk

Eisani - folk saying that the GCs have been deactivated temporarily until the flash sale is over.  Are you kidding me? I was planning to just buy now to avoid the issues of being out of stock. My GC doesn't expire until  17 Jan 2012 though.


----------



## divachyk

Another FB comment - A couple of people reported problems last night trying to use deal vouchers specifically Savemore prior to the Flash sale.

IDareT'sHair - was it your SaveMore group that had issues?


----------



## natura87

Hello ladies. Finished the hair. Will keep these in for the next week. The base are mini braids and then it turns into a mini twist. I cant go back into work until tomorrow, although I am feeling better I'm still to sick to be around little people even though they are the ones that gave it to me in the first place. 

My cart is full @ Aveyou. i'm haullin Curl Junkie today, Smoothing Lotion in particular.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

divachyk  Yeah, it was SaveMo'.  I had 2 and 1 of them had a bad Code and they had to re-issue me a #.


----------



## chebaby

not to be putting people on the spot but someone on FB said they have 23 items in their cart.


----------



## Priss Pot

10 minutes! My cart is ready! 2 Smoothing Lotions!


----------



## divachyk

I know right @chebaby - Oh wow! I like how the other young lady said she reduced hers to be fair.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Somebody got to pm me that Code.  Hmp.  It's 12:55


----------



## Eisani




----------



## divachyk

IDareT'sHair - I don't have it either. Where will it be posted...FB or via email?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Priss Pot  Your Girl Jessicurl is trippin'. 

I'm still mad about that visit.


----------



## destine2grow

Okay lets see if I can get my items from Aveyou!!!


----------



## chebaby

divachyk said:


> I know right @chebaby - Oh wow! I like how the other young lady said she reduced hers to be fair.


people just act crazy during a sale. i dont get it. unless you all out of products what gives?
and i though aveyou said tomorrow morning for the code? not right at 1pm


----------



## beautyaddict1913

This is the craziest sale ever...I feel like Im lined up outside of Best Buy at 3AM on Black Friday lol


----------



## Eisani

divachyk said:


> Eisani - folk saying that the GCs have been deactivated temporarily until the flash sale is over.  Are you kidding me? I was planning to just buy now to avoid the issues of being out of stock. My GC doesn't expire until  17 Jan 2012 though.



Yea, so I see. The save15 code has been deactivated as well. I have two that expire on the 5th. I'm just turned off. Yes, 40% is nice, but only if you're among the 1500. Turned off by a lot of these vendors.


----------



## divachyk

chebaby - ITA. If I miss the sale, oh well. I will still use my group before it expires.
Eisani - it's crazy to me that they deactivated the codes. Let us buy without the 40% if we choose. Guess we're asking too much.
beautyaddict1913 - I feel the same way.


----------



## Priss Pot

omg, the site is going so slow


----------



## chebaby

code: ayflash22


----------



## natura87

It wont even show me my cart...what is up with that?


----------



## chebaby

the website is down


----------



## natura87

Priss Pot said:


> omg, the site is going so slow



Way too slow. I dont like the looks of this


----------



## destine2grow

I feel like I am about to have an anxiety attack! What dafuk is going on? I just want 6 freaking things!!!


----------



## natura87

destine2grow said:


> I feel like I am about to have an anxiety attack! What dafuk is going on? I just want 6 freaking things!!!



They wont let me spend my moniesssss!!! I know Bj would be okay with it!!


----------



## divachyk

My group codes are not working as we all anticipated. The site is moving very slow for me too. I'll just pay full price and use my group when they activate them back. It will be cheaper for me that way so I'm not paying any more $$ of pocket over what I paid for the group.


----------



## Priss Pot

Yaasssss!  Got my 2 Smoothing Lotions, totalling $29 including shipping.


----------



## divachyk

I got a server error and it bumped me out of the system. Now I can't sign back in. I'll take this as a sign and KIM until a later date.


----------



## chebaby

i got all the way to paypal and it booted me out.


----------



## Keshieshimmer

chebaby said:


> i got all the way to paypal and it booted me out.



You are supposed to check your paypal email, you probably have a confirmation email.


----------



## Priss Pot

chebaby said:


> i got all the way to paypal and it booted me out.


 
Keep trying!


----------



## beautyaddict1913

Woot woot! I gots mine!

1 Deep Fix, 1 Argan & Olive, 1 DM Condish, and 2 HTN Oils!!


----------



## chebaby

it kicked me out again and is now saying my cart is empty


----------



## natura87

They should have known in advance that it was gonna get real...you dont offer groupons and then have a flash sale at 40 % off. You know people told people. You dont mess with a bunch of hair conscious black women and dern near half off hair products.  You just dont. Whoever runs Aveyou needs to step their game up. its just common sense...

Yeah it went through but that just too much dern stress on a sick congested woman. I got 1 Deep Fix, 1 Rehab, 3 smoothing Lotions (dont judge me), 1 Smoothing conditioner, 1 Curls in a Bottle, 1 beauiticurls Leave in and some Donna Marie Miracurl Curling Jelly.


----------



## destine2grow

chebaby I am having the same problem. I am going to try a few more times and then thats it! Right now I feel like FUQ AVEYOU!!!!


----------



## chebaby

ok i checked my email and got an order confirmation


----------



## Seamonster

The site is crashing, but you PJ's can get through. We been practicing all year long, haul you donkey's off. Black Friday sales are not for amateurs, go get em.


----------



## Eisani

I'll wait until much later (after 3 lol) to try again. Woooow!


----------



## chebaby

destine2grow said:


> @chebaby I am having the same problem. I am going to try a few more times and then thats it! Right now *I feel like FUQ AVEYOU!!!!*


i felt like saying the same thing but then got through. thats why my cart was empty. keep trying.


----------



## beautyaddict1913

Just placed my Claudie's order too - 2 hair gels, 1 Iman Butter, and a Vere Oil.


----------



## destine2grow

I am calm now!!! I finally got through. I ordered 2 daily fix 2 curl rehab, 1 dm curling creme and 1dm super buttecreme.


----------



## Seamonster

Ladies open up two screens, one with facebook, and one with aveyou. When you get locked out leave a comment on Avenues facebook, and you will get through. Come on PJ's get your 40! Ya'll going to let a bunch of amateur shoppers get our discount.


----------



## chebaby

T, where you at girl? did you get through? keep trying.


----------



## Priss Pot

chebaby said:


> T, where you at girl? did you get through? keep trying.


 
I was just about to post this.  Where you at, T?  I hope you didn't get lost up in the mix!


----------



## chebaby

people going hard on FB all cause they got through.
i feel like going back to sleep cause i worked up a sweat lmao.


----------



## Seamonster

Huge Mason Pearson haul. Got the Extra large boar and nylon brush, detangling comb, dressing comb, tail comb. Plus I picked up a bottle of DM detangler and shampoo, along with a bottle of my phyto shampoo for sensitive scalp. That phyto is so expensive, I will be glad when I find a cheaper shampoo, crazy!


----------



## bronzebomb

I must not need my hydratherma naturals!  

Alright, waiting on UFD!


----------



## Keshieshimmer

Eisani said:


> I'll wait until much later (after 3 lol) to try again. Woooow!



Sale reached 1500


----------



## natura87

Seamonster said:


> Ladies open up two screens, one with facebook, and one with aveyou. When you get locked out leave a comment on Avenues facebook, and you will get through. Come on PJ's get your 40! Ya'll going to let a bunch of amateur shoppers get our discount.



I saw a post on NC that said once 1500 people purchased that they would stop it then and there. I made another cart to see if it was true...and it said the code was invalid, so I guess so.

They were not expecting news to get out about a 40% off sale..


----------



## beautyaddict1913

so the sale is over? wow!


----------



## divachyk

At the last minute I decided to buy two things - DM detangler and HTN follicle mist. Code invalid. Welp, back to square 1 and use my group when it's reactivated. Kinda wanted to save that for my clarisonic though.

@IDareT'sHair - you still loving your clarisonic dupe?

ETA: Catch you later today ladies. Dh and I are about to head out.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Hey Ya'll!

Yep.  Now Ya' Know I was gone get my mini-haul on! 

I got exactly what I wanted:

2 HTN Growth Lotions
1 HTN Protein Leave-In
2 DM Super Butter Creme
 *tis all* $30.00 discount

divachyk  I Love that Thing.  I posted about it a coupla' pages back.  My best purchase in 2011.  I got my friend one for a birthday.  

A Lavender one (because her bathroom is Lavender).


----------



## Eisani

So since the 1500 are out of the way, can the rest of us get on now?


----------



## mkd

I couldn't get through


----------



## destine2grow

I agree T the clarisonic is the bizness!!!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@beautyaddict1913 You Gone really like that Iman.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Glad some of yall got through


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Hmp. 

Whatever Ya'll didn't get...It will be on the Exchange Forum in a few.

According to chebaby predictions.


----------



## divachyk

My bad @IDareT'sHair, I remember that post now. I'm sure your friend is loving that gift. I will pick up one during the holidays. Not sure if buying the real deal clarisonic is necessary or if I can get buy with a knockoff. ETA: I have acne prone skin so the knockoffs may not be enough for me.


----------



## Xaragua

Any review on the Methi Sativa System- Protein Botanical Hair Rejuvenator for HV. TIA


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> Hmp.
> 
> Whatever Ya'll didn't get...It will be on the Exchange Forum in a few.
> 
> According to @chebaby predictions.


you know it will


----------



## natura87

divachyk said:


> Feel better natura87
> 
> Eisani - I know right -- that sucks. I checked aveyou's FB and sure enough that message is posted. Congrats on the BM win!



Just saw this. Thank you!!! I'm getting there, bedrest, penicillin and lots of liquids.


----------



## chebaby

mkd said:


> I couldn't get through



i know its just a sale but i feel you man. i was ready for a war when i couldnt get through.


----------



## mkd

chebaby said:


> i know its just a sale but i feel you man. i was ready for a war when i couldnt get through.


 Thanks chebaby, its just a sale but I am lightweight disappointed.  I am not mad at aveyou but damn, I wanted my order to go through.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> you know it will


 
chebaby  Lawd Chile....You haven't been Wrong yet!.........

Geezus I hope Ms. B Got in there!


----------



## chebaby

mkd said:


> Thanks @chebaby, its just a sale but I am lightweight disappointed.  I am not mad at aveyou but damn, I wanted my order to go through.


i understand but curl junkie still has a sale coming up(assuming thats whaat you wanted).


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby  Lawd Chile....You haven't been Wrong yet!.........
> 
> *Geezus I hope Ms. B Got in there!*


you aint even gotta worry about that lol. you know she got through


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

My sis just called and told me she got both our carts done


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *you aint even gotta worry about that lol. you know she got through*


 
chebaby  Yeah Ms. B Brownie518 is an O.G.


----------



## chebaby

ETA: I keep getting an error message. I give up...that's God's way if saying "sit yo *** down fool". I hear ya Lord...I hear ya.


i just read this on another site and it had me rollin'


----------



## chebaby

curlyhersheygirl said:


> My sis just called and told me she got both our carts done


 aint you just the lucky one today.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby  I mean that mess took forever to load up.  I'm actually 'shocked' I got in.  

That was a Hotmess!

I wish KBB would have that 1/2 off on Luscious Locs Nah.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby  I mean that mess took forever to load up.  I'm actually 'shocked' I got in.
> 
> That was a Hotmess!
> 
> *I wish KBB would have that 1/2 off on Luscious Locs Nah.*


girl that sale was a mess. i was sweating, heart beating fast, and i had the angry black woman face on  i was ready for war

i cant do another sale i aint got the energy. shoot im thinking about getting my sage now before they all oos.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

chebaby said:


> aint you just the lucky one today.



We were chatting on the phone while I tried to do it but I kept getting error messages and I told her I was done. I didn't know she would try to do it. She said she did hers on her phone and mine on the computer.


----------



## natura87

I was gonna go to buy something from Hairveda...just becuase but I see they are having a nice sale in a few days so I'ma leave that alone. That Aveyou sale stared somethin.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> girl that sale was a mess. i was sweating, heart beating fast, and *i had the angry black woman face on*  i was ready for war
> 
> i cant do another sale i aint got the energy. shoot im thinking about getting my sage now before they all oos.


 
chebaby  All that PJ Training You Did was for Nought?  I don't think so. 

You gone Stay in the PJ Game!  So, keep that Game Face On & Go For What You Know.


----------



## Zaz

I was out PJed by the FB peeps 
Oh well, I still have that last $50 to spend with them once the site opens back up to regular orders. 

But just as I was feeling disappointed that I didn't get to buy anything, sweet PJ Jesus sent me two gifts in the form of a $10 off a purchase of $10 or more at Sally's for a survey they sent me last week. And 25% off at Curls.biz which is what I mostly planned on getting from Aveyou anyway.

I went from this to this  

ETA coupon code at Curl.biz is: *bethankful* and valid to Thursday November 24th at midnight.


----------



## chebaby

curlyhersheygirl said:


> We were chatting on the phone while I tried to do it but I kept getting error messages and I told her I was done. I didn't know she would try to do it. She said she did hers on her phone and mine on the computer.


thats so sweet


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ya'll Go Post in my AveYou Thread.

Zaz  Don't feel bad. 

Alot of Amaeturs & First Timers were in the Flash-Mix and like chebaby said, most of it will prolly end up on the Exchange Forum.

I tried to get items I didn't think would sell-out. 

Don't need any more CJ and I knew them po' teets would be swangin' on the Flo', so I left that alone.


----------



## Priss Pot

For those who were looking to get some CJ from Aveyou but couldn't get through, I have an unused jar of Curl Rehab (Gardenia Coconut scent) if you want to swap or something.


----------



## Priss Pot

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Priss Pot Your Girl Jessicurl is trippin'.
> 
> I'm still mad about that visit.


 
I meant to respond to this, but yeah she was def trippin on that, lol.  I honestly thought it was a 2nd part to a sale. I thought  I probably skipped over the 1st e-mail that announced an actual sale, lol.  In my head I was thinking that it must have been a 2-part sale...like, you get a coupon code for % off, and all those who enter in the coupon code get automatically entered into a drawing.  

SMH, Jessicurl is messing up.  Maybe it's because she just repackaged all her bottles, so she can't afford to have a big sale right now? I dunno, but she should have just not had any special at all than to insult us with that "lemme fly across the country to come slap some conditioner in yo hair" mess.


----------



## Eisani

The gc's work now, but save15 don't. I'm stuck on gettin that 15 off .

Where these folks comin from? I'm so tickled.


----------



## Zaz

IDareT'sHair I don't feel too bad, lord knows I don't actually NEED more products, I just can't resist the siren's call of a good sale 

I just wanted to try that CJ argan & Olive oil but I'll wait till tomorrow maybe when they allow GC again.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Eisani Try GIVEME15 or FIVE


----------



## mkd

Zaz said:


> @IDareT'sHair I don't feel too bad, lord knows I don't actually NEED more products, I just can't resist the siren's call of a good sale
> 
> I just wanted to try that CJ argan & Olive oil but I'll wait till tomorrow maybe when they allow GC again.


 LOL Zaz, I feel the same way.  I didn't need anything, i just wanted that 40% off.  I sat here trying for like 30 min.  I was thinking I finally got through and then, it was like code invalid. 

Let me go read the aveyou thread IDareT'sHair.


----------



## chebaby

i think besides protein, rehab will become my only conditioner which is why i stocked up. i may get some honey hemp to stretch it out a little though.


----------



## Zaz

Eisani said:


> *The gc's work now, but save15 don't. I'm stuck on gettin that 15 off .*
> 
> Where these folks comin from? I'm so tickled.



*kicks rocks* I hope they change that when all the dust settles.
Lemme go take my bitter behind to Sally's and get the Asiam cowash for free to soothe this itch Aveyou done gave me.

ETA Eisani I just tried and it worked with FIVE


----------



## natura87

I'v always wanted to try Jessicurl but I never got around to it. I dont know why...I just never have.


----------



## Zaz

It's just as well I didn't get that sale, since yesterday I was debating as to whether I would have it shipped here or to NY where I'll be for thanksgiving and maybe a couple of day afterwards. I just know whichever house I ship to is where I won't end up being. I'll put my order in next week when I'm settled in one place.

So I didn't hit paynah just yet but the GC + FIVE does work.


----------



## beautyaddict1913

Eisani these "randoms" are hilarious! Is this the use 1 review 1 thread? lol

IDareT'sHair any news from Ms. Gant? I havent seen anything?


----------



## Eisani

Doesn't Curl Junkie usually have an awesome sale for Christmas?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

beautyaddict1913  She just said Yes, she is having 25%, but did not post a Code.

I'll keep checking Esty.


----------



## Eisani

Y'all somebody here at work has on white socks and green jelly sandals. Icaint with these folks!


----------



## beautyaddict1913

Eisani said:


> Y'all somebody here at work has on white socks and green jelly sandals. Icaint with these folks!


 
lmaaaoooo!  That tickled me sooo much! Why do u even own green jellys let alone wearing em with socks lol...and its winter....im dying just thinkin bout it!!!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Eisani said:


> *Y'all somebody here at work has on white socks and green jelly sandals. Icaint with these folks!*


 
Eisani  Lawd....Bless 'Em.

It's a short work week.  Folks might show up this week in some of anythang.


----------



## Eisani

My gc and the discount ain't workin 

Eta I kept squinting like nah, she has on a fleece and a scarf, no way she has on jellies and socks. That's like wearin a leather bubble vest, a bucket hat and a thong (skrippa I saw once had that on )


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Eisani Are you putting the GC in the Gift Card Area? One time I was putting it somewhere else and it wouldn't work.

It kept saying Invalid Code.


----------



## beautyaddict1913

Im so happy we had these sales early! Now Im just waiting on Sage, Christine Gant, and MAYBE HV. I wish Sage had the darcys transitioning creme but oh well I better be satisfied with these 53 smoothing lotions I have over here lol


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@beautyaddict1913

_*cackles at 53 Lotions*_

Beauty, are you getting any SSI? I'm waiting on that Durty-Thurty and it lasts until the 28th which is good.


----------



## chebaby

my order shipped


----------



## natura87

It shipped already. That was fast.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *my order shipped*


 
chebaby

Mine Too! 

The Spurrrrrrt Rose Up in these herah Fangers Today!


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Mine Too!
> 
> The Spurrrrrrt Rose Up in these herah Fangers Today!


 
so i recon we should have our orders by saturday. what say you?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby  I ain't looking for mine till Monday.  Fed-Ex be playin'.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

I forgot I gotta be on that BM for that 30%.  

Girl...Sage still ain't got nothing in Stock.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby I ain't looking for mine till Monday. Fed-Ex be playin'.


 oh yea i forgot its fedex


IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> I forgot I gotta be on that BM for that 30%.
> 
> Girl...Sage still ain't got nothing in Stock.


 im in a buying mood and dont think i can hold off until friday i know its right around the corner but i want something NOW lol.


----------



## 13StepsAhead

Hey divas I got in and got my order completed! The spirt was all up in through my fangas


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## IDareT'sHair

13StepsAhead said:


> *Hey divas I got in and got my order completed! The spirt was all up in through my fangas*
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


 
13StepsAhead YAY!  Go Post in my AveYou Thread!

*what chu' get*


----------



## Eisani

I'm about to have a full tantrum. Tis all.


----------



## chebaby

^^^^ whats wrong lady???


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *^^^^ whats wrong lady???*


 
Eisani

Yeah...What's Wrong E?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I just remembered the Spurrrrrrt gotta' make a comeback Friday, so I can on that BM Sale.erplexed


----------



## Ltown

Hey ladies, what the heck going on i'm st work and see you all got your aveyou, early?


----------



## Eisani

chebaby IDareT'sHair just frustrated in general and getting a tension headache.  Folks at work act like the world ends tomorrow, boo is irritated with me, and my gc ain't workin lol! I need retail therapy and wine. Scratch the wine, I'm drinking vodka tonics.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Eisani  You may have to call them.  They gave me a bad GC number before and had to "re-issue" my code, but they did that over the phone & emailed me too.  

Girl, you know folks get "Extra" around the Holidays, so don't sweat it.  I don't know what make folk ack up around the holidays.erplexed

Ltown AveYou was from 1:00 p.m. until about 1:30 p.m.  It was suppose to last until 3:30 tho'.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *oh yea i forgot its fedex*


 
chebaby Hmp. AveYou musta' switched Carriers.  My Notice has UPS.


----------



## chebaby

T, i just now saw the ups notice. i wish people would just stick to USPS. 

and E, girl i understand. go on and get your shop on so you can feel better. it works every time for me


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> T, i just now saw the ups notice. i wish people would just stick to USPS.
> 
> *and E, girl i understand. go on and get your shop on so you can feel better. it works every time for me*


 
chebaby

Yeah...I understand too.

Eisanioke:


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Yeah...I understand too.
> 
> @Eisanioke:


im about to hit paynah on my drc and some food. im starving lol.


----------



## Ltown

IDareT'sHair, I'm glad you and everyone here got your order.  The good thing about these products that natural vendors don't use is preservative.  I can't be checking to see if stuff is 6-12months old.  I think now that i have some hv that need to be used

chebaby, i like reconstructors too and nexuss and will stick to ground for those, butters maybe my only online buys after i really USEUP


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby Eisani 13StepsAhead beautyaddict1913 destine2grow hannan

Can ya'll bow your Heads for a moment of prayuh?

Bless 'Em Lawd...Half these folks don't even know what they got.  

All they just know they got some _CJ xyz_

Amen.


----------



## destine2grow

@ IDareT'sHair you got me lmao at your comment ^^^^


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ltown said:


> @IDareT'sHair, *I'm glad you and everyone here got your order*. The good thing about these products that natural vendors don't use is preservative.* I can't be checking to see if stuff is 6-12months old*. I think now that i have some hv that need to be used


 
Ltown  Everybody didn't get to get in.erplexed  The System kept crashin' & goin' down and jammin' up.

So, errbody didn't get to get their AveYou on (this time). 

re: Natural Vendors most of them have a 2 year shelf-life for the most part.  I ain't worried.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby @Eisani @13StepsAhead @beautyaddict1913 @destine2grow @hannan
> 
> Can ya'll bow your Heads for a moment of prayuh?
> 
> Bless 'Em Lawd...Half these folks don't even know what they got.
> 
> All they just know they got some _CJ xyz_
> 
> Amen.


 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4ZyRnPtLVyw i got the feelin all through my toes when i read this post


----------



## natura87

Why does it say I'll get my stuff tomorrow? If I get my stuff tomorrow I'm gonna faint!  They cannot be that fast.


----------



## Ltown

IDareT'sHair said:


> Ltown  Everybody didn't get to get in.erplexed  The System kept crashin' & goin' down and jammin' up.
> 
> So, errbody didn't get to get their AveYou on (this time).
> 
> re: Natural Vendors most of them have a 2 year shelf-life for the most part.  I ain't worried.



IDareT'sHair, who has two years?  i read HV and its one year that in conditioners.   Not worry about butters.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Okay Ya'll!

This is Me After BF is Ova!  Enjoy!


http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=...me2zDw&usg=AFQjCNFcQMKS4qytEObr9ggJwUjqYm8L1A


----------



## chebaby

so im making a sage cart and this is what i have in it:
komaza olive deep conditioner
komaza califia moisturizing cream
bee mine deep conditioner
camille rose algea deep conditioner(second ingredient is wheat protein)
donna marie super buttercream(cause T keep talking about it)


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@chebaby Yeah...You gotta get that Super Buttercreme.(It's dabomb.com) I haven't made my little 'jive' 25% Sage Cart up yet.

I'll try to get DB DC'er and Pumpkin Exlir. I'll get my BM directly from BM. I hate that I want that Pumpkin Seed Hair Exlir sooooo bad or I'd skip Sage.

@Ltown Most of the ones I've ever inquired about responded 1 year to 24 months if stored properly.

I've never had a problem/issue with stuff going bad. (Unless it came that way from the Vendor).


----------



## destine2grow

natura87 said:


> I'v always wanted to try Jessicurl but I never got around to it. I dont know why...I just never have.


 I still havent tried it either and I know I'm not any time soon. She need to have a better sale. 


chebaby said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4ZyRnPtLVyw i got the feelin all through my toes when i read this post


 


IDareT'sHair said:


> Okay Ya'll!
> 
> This is Me After BF is Ova! Enjoy!
> 
> 
> http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=...me2zDw&usg=AFQjCNFcQMKS4qytEObr9ggJwUjqYm8L1A


 
Ya'll know ya'll wrong 

I had to get my praise on after my order. Lawd did not fail me and I had to give him thanks!!!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HRO1i9B4ocA&feature=related


----------



## IDareT'sHair

destine2grow 

That's Gone be me after Cyber Monday!

Especially if I come in under what I set aside.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> chebaby  Lawd Chile....You haven't been Wrong yet!.........
> 
> Geezus I hope Ms. B Got in there!





chebaby said:


> you aint even gotta worry about that lol. you know she got through



 Nah, man. That was too much drama for me. I'll just use my Groupon. I only want a few things from Hydratherma and I should only have to pay a few bucks.


----------



## chebaby

yall in here cuttin up

memba this T?
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u6ck5vTmdNQ&feature=related


----------



## chebaby

Brownie518 said:


> Nah, man. That was too much drama for me. I'll just use my Groupon. I only want a few things from Hydratherma and I should only have to pay a few bucks.


  im shocked you didnt get it. but yea, that was too much drama


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@chebaby Why did I know that was gone be them Screamin' Whyte Folks...... *you like that one don't you?*

@Brownie518 Ms. B, I just knew you were in the Game. 

But, um yeah...that was pretty janky how all that went down.  

Stuff lockin', droppin', disappearin' yeah......


----------



## mkd

I am still salty I didn't get in for the sale.  I feel like the only one who didn't win a prize.  I see you didnt get an order in either Brownie518.


----------



## natura87

destine2grow;14691775[B said:
			
		

> ]I still havent tried it either and I know I'm not any time soon. She need to have a better sale.
> [/B]
> 
> 
> 
> Ya'll know ya'll wrong
> 
> I had to get my praise on after my order. Lawd did not fail me and I had to give him thanks!!!
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HRO1i9B4ocA&feature=related




i dont know if it is the packaging....or...I dunno. I just have never felf complelled enough to hit paynah. I put stuff in acart and then I'm like nah. Maybe its the name, maybe there needs to be a bigger sale.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby Why did I know that was gone be them Screamin' Whyte Folks...... **you like that one don't you?**
> 
> @Brownie518 Ms. B, I just knew you were in the Game.
> 
> *But, um yeah...that was pretty janky how all that went down.  *
> 
> *Stuff lockin', droppin', disappearin' yeah......*


 i do like that one they sound and look like the demons coming up outta them it never gets old lol.


that website was pop lockin and droppin they wasnt ready for us. somebody should have told them about us. KING KONG AINT GOT NOTHIN ON US!!!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AkNDQD0gkAU


----------



## chebaby

OT: i just watched a snake eat a guinea pig by mistake hurt my heart.


----------



## Brownie518

I had a feeling that AveYou business was going to be foul so I didn't bother. Since I have that Groupon, I'm good. I really only want HTN, anyway. 

I got some Claudie's and I don't know if I'll get much else. I might pass on SSI since I only want the new leave in and a Moisture Mist. I am going to try that Shi Naturals stuff, too. I think I'm going to pass on Pura, also. BJ might get some cash from me, though.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518

I want that Papaya Conditioner from SSI.  And Pura's Sale is until 12/27 so there is plenty of time to get yo' Chocolate Smoothie Onn


----------



## natura87

Brownie518 said:


> I had a feeling that AveYou business was going to be foul so I didn't bother. Since I have that Groupon, I'm good. I really only want HTN, anyway.
> 
> I got some Claudie's and I don't know if I'll get much else. I might pass on SSI since I only want the new leave in and a Moisture Mist. I am going to try that Shi Naturals stuff, too. I think I'm going to pass on Pura, also. BJ might get some cash from me, though.



I kept trying to look at Claudies page but it kept saying *ERROR* so I just walked away. I hear its pretty good but until it actually works and lets me see stuff I think I will wait.


----------



## Brownie518

natura87 - I didn't have any issues getting on the site once it actually opened. And her stuff is good!!! 

ETA:

I just checked the site...can't get to the online shop...


----------



## natura87

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> I want that Papaya Conditioner from SSI.  And Pura's Sale is until 12/27 so there is plenty of time to get yo' Chocolate Smoothie Onn



I am glad Purabody Naturals is having such a long sale. Aint no way in Hades I was gonna be up at midnight for a company I have never even tried...now Qhemet yeah.... And with Aveyou...it was during normal hours.

What do they think we are...? Bats? Koalas?


----------



## Priss Pot

My AveYou order was shipped via USPS.  So it'll probably get delivered on Friday.  I'll be out of town though, so I probably won't get my hands on it till Saturday afternoon.


----------



## natura87

Mine says UPS. I hate UPS...I had an issue with them delivering my Walgreens stuff. I guess I will have to leave them a note or something.


----------



## Shay72

If I lived in a house I would order like no tomorrow . I just hate having to deal with the office that has hours of 8am-4pm .

I never thought of dealing with that Aveyou foolishness. I am still thinking of ordering from Curl Junkie directly.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

That Whole AveYou Ordering Process Today was Unbeweaveable.

And I didn't make an 'Advanced Cart' or anything because I _honestly_ didn't think I'd get in.erplexed

And my stuff wasn't the popular stuff like Curl Junkie......


----------



## Brownie518

mkd said:


> I am still salty I didn't get in for the sale.  I feel like the only one who didn't win a prize.  I see you didnt get an order in either Brownie518.



mkd 

I get tired of BF madness sometimes. I knew that was going to be a hot mess and I figured since I have my Groupon, I'm good.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Imma be Locked & Loaded for that 1 hour BeeMine.....

I wants that DC'er.


----------



## Eisani

I have foood and likka. My grocery shopping is done too. About to drown my sorrows


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Eisani  You should be feelin' "Mellow" right about Nah.

Priss Pot What Chu' Doing?

chebaby What Up?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My Marie Dean should be here tomorrow. I think Imma pass on her 25% off Sale Friday.

Altho' I want 2 Sweet Milk Moisturizing DC'ers @22 each. With 25% and 5 dolla' shipping it's still not worth it.erplexed

When I figured up one...it came out to like $21.50 so I'd only be saving 0.50 cent

chebaby


----------



## chebaby

hmp, nothing much. trying to buy something lol.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> My Marie Dean should be here tomorrow. I think Imma pass on her 25% off Sale Friday.
> 
> Altho' I want 2 Sweet Milk Moisturizing DC'ers @22 each. With 25% and 5 dolla' shipping it's still not worth it.erplexed
> 
> *When I figured up one...it came out to like $21.50 so I'd only be saving 0.50 cent*
> 
> @chebaby


 what the fudge. what kinda sale is that.


----------



## Priss Pot

IDareT'sHair said:


> Eisani  You should be feelin' "Mellow" right about Nah.
> 
> Priss Pot What Chu' Doing?
> 
> chebaby What Up?



Girl, just getting back from the gym not too long ago.  I'se tired.


----------



## chebaby

surprisingly i want to wash my hair. my scalp isnt itching but my face sure is. i mean i can put my hair in a pony tail but i dont want to
but i cant wash it yet anyway because i know i wont be able to wear a w&g and my braid out wont have time to dry.

hey i just checked UPS and it says my package should be here tomorrow thats amazing for $1 shipping.


----------



## Eisani

IDareT'sHair I do .


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

You Buy Anythang yet Che?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Man!  I hate I gotta go to work tomorrow (but thankful I have a Job).


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> You Buy Anythang yet Che?


 not yet but i think imma hit paynah tonight. 
ill wait on drc cause imma see if i can get it locally. if not ill just reup on aphogee.


IDareT'sHair said:


> Man! I hate I gotta go to work tomorrow (but thankful I have a Job).


 i know the feeling.
imma bring my nook tomorrow and get some reading done


----------



## divachyk

Dh and I did some clothes shopping today. That helped soothe my aveyou sorrows.  Dh also picked out some bling for me and that really soothed my sorrows. He's upgrading my wedding ring. Don't have it yet but as long as I know it's coming...sistah is a-ok.

ETA: About to cowash my hair and get all puuurdy since we will be seeing family tomorrrow. Dh and I will spend Thanksgiving at home.


----------



## chebaby

divachyk said:


> Dh and I did some clothes shopping today. That helped soothe my aveyou sorrows.  Dh also picked out some bling for me and that really soothed my sorrows. *He's upgrading my wedding ring. *Don't have it yet but as long as I know it's coming...sistah is a-ok.
> 
> ETA: About to cowash my hair and get all puuurdy since we will be seeing family tomorrrow. Dh and I will spend Thanksgiving at home.


 lucky woman thats so sweet.


----------



## bronzebomb

We are traveling today and the traffic is horrible!  I packed up two aveyou bags filled with products for my sister (she has 6 kids). I can't believe I am actually giving stuff away!

I didn't get anything from the sale today.  I am waiting...patiently...for...uFD


----------



## IDareT'sHair

divachyk said:


> Dh and I did some clothes shopping today. That helped soothe my aveyou sorrows.  *Dh also picked out some bling for me and that really soothed my sorrows. He's upgrading my wedding ring. Don't have it yet but as long as I know it's coming...sistah is a-ok.*
> 
> ETA: About to cowash my hair and get all puuurdy since we will be seeing family tomorrrow. Dh and I will spend Thanksgiving at home.


 
divachyk  Cute! Work it Gurl..........



bronzebomb said:


> We are traveling today and the traffic is horrible! I packed up two aveyou bags filled with products for my sister (she has 6 kids).* I can't believe I am actually giving stuff away!*
> 
> I didn't get anything from the sale today. I am waiting...patiently...for...uFD


 
bronzebomb Hmp. Lawd Me Either.......


----------



## divachyk

Thanks chebaby and IDareT'sHair  I'm excited. My current ring has meaning too. We married when we were kiddos - he 22, me 20. It was always hold a special place in my heart.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@chebaby

Cracks Knuckles HARD Hits: paynahpaynahpaynahpaynahpaynahpaynahpaynahpaynah

_*practicing for beemine 1 hour gots to get up in there*_


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Cracks Knuckles HARD Hits: paynahpaynahpaynahpaynahpaynahpaynahpaynahpaynah
> 
> _*practicing for beemine 1 hour gots to get up in there*_


 
i would order straight from them but i only want one thing so meh, ill get it from sage tonight.

what you getting?


----------



## divachyk

Narrowed down my list and calculated my grand total, including shipping -- $190 (excluding groupon purchases). Think I can narrow down a little further. Will revisit my list again to see what I can further narrow down and prepare for paynah on Thurs/Fri/Sat.


----------



## Brownie518

So I was on Shi Naturals trying to purchase...first of all, the shipping for 3 items is (drum roll please!!)........*15.95* . Second, it's only taking off 10% discount with the code instead of the 20% erplexed. So, anywho,


----------



## 13StepsAhead

Mernin' Divas! 

My AY will be here today I only purchased the products I had in my BF list.

Have a great day!


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Shay72

It seems Claudie's site went down at some point and she is extending the sale. I will have to check my cart when I get home to see if it emptied. I have it written down anyway. Just a sign I need to stop playing and checkout.


----------



## destine2grow

divachyk QVC has the new Clarisonic Mia2 for $124.92 and its on 4 easy pays. It comes with a hard case for travel,a small philosphy purity facial cleanser, new deep pore cleansing brush, sensitive brush and 2 yerar warranty. It is todays specail value.

Gone head and hit paynah!!!!!


----------



## Eisani

Morning ladies! I drank myself happy last night and baked 4 pies and put my chicken in the jerk marinade. I turned on my music and jammed until dang near 3 this morning. 

I decided I'm not doing anything to my hair but wearing it in the high wng bun, especially since I'll be grilling in the morning. I'll cowash when I get done cooking.


----------



## Shay72

Look why ya'll not on here keeping me company ? I'm going crazy up in this joint. I hope I can make it until 4pm. I will do my project at the last possible minute to at least guarantee I will stay.


----------



## Priss Pot

Awesome hair day today!

Last night I randomly decided to do my hair again.  I shampooed w/ KC Come Clean, and conditioned with TJ Nourish Spa.  I put my hair in 10 fat twists using Qhemet CTDG sealing with pure argan oil.  I let it air dry overnight, and this morning I banded the twists for about an hour and a half to stretch them.  Before heading out the door, I took down the twists and applied unrefined shea butter to each section, concentrating on the ends.


----------



## Shay72

Priss Pot
I think we should do this more often. So I'm gonna join in. I'm having a great hair day too. I cowashed this morning with SSI's Okra Reconstructor, sprayed with Claudie's normalizing rinse and let it sit under a plastic cap for about 5-10 minutes then rinsed, sprayed Claudie's Leave In Conditioning mist, then slapped some SM's Yucca & Bobaob Thickening Lotion (???) in my hair as a styler. Wrapped my hair up in a t-shirt for 10 minutes then sealed my hair with Jenesis Hair Glosser. I have well defined, plump, coils .


----------



## Priss Pot

Claudie this, Claudie that.....y'all making me want to go check this vendor out.  It seems like everybody in here uses something from her line!


----------



## chebaby

chello ladies
so last night i washed my hair. i shampood with cd black vanilla, cd rosemary mint and kc come clean which i actually like now. the first time i used it it made my hair feel stripped but waxy. then i added the mud wash for maybe 6 minutes then rinsed and steamed with aveda damage remedy treatment for 30 minutes.
then i dried my hair in a towel and then braided with bee mine moisturizer and curly butter. my hair isnt as damaged as i thought it would be. all my ends still curl although my hair did seem thinner which im not surprised cause they ripped through my hair with that lil arse comb lol.
i hope my braid out turns out fine because my hair normally doesnt do well when i moisturize on damp to dry hair.

im gonna go see if i can find drc today so i can treat on sunday.

also im glad i didnt get the big bottle of aveda treatment cause it was just ok and i am already dang near through with that tube


----------



## destine2grow

Hey ladies I am heading to the store and then I am coming home and cooking. I will be in the kitchen all night. We are going to BF parents house and then back home. Nothing special.


----------



## chebaby

my aveyou came


----------



## Seamonster

chebaby your Aveyou order from yesterday is already here, woot

Used up 
CJ honey butta, love it but trying to find something cheaper
HV whipped gelly

Just going to the store, and will be cooking all night


----------



## Zaz

Why am I feeling the urge to revisit Miss Jessie's during this BOGO Damn you AveYou 

I kinda liked the Curly Meringue for my wash n gos but I was against the high prices with cones and minerals. But at $14 for 8 oz, that's cheaper than most of the other stuff I use. My cousin who's natural will be here for thanksgiving and I think she uses it, so maybe we'll go half on a couple of jars. 

I'd want one meringue and a baby buttercreme too but I'm pretty sure I fell in love with that scent then started hating the way it lingered, watch me buy it and hate it


----------



## Eisani

Used my two gc that expire on the 5th.  I got a deep fix, 2 rehabs, 2 smoothing lotions, argan, honey butta, and HTN moisturizing leave in.


----------



## chebaby

Seamonster said:


> @chebaby your Aveyou order from yesterday is already here, woot
> 
> Used up
> CJ honey butta, love it but trying to find something cheaper
> HV whipped gelly
> 
> Just going to the store, and will be cooking all night


 yep my order from yesterday came today. but i think most peoples packages will come today.

anyway, my hair turned out NICE. it is the softest ive ever felt and my hair is usually soft anyway. its very fluffy and light cause i only used a tiny bit of product.
so i think right now bee mine luscious and bee mine curly butter will be my go to products for my braid outs.

i cant wait to do my hair again on sunday
oh and it seemed to me like my steamer was extra hot yesterday. i was so surprised at how hot it got. but i guess my hair loved it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Hey Ladies!

Nope. My AveYou DID NOT COME. But I got my Marie Dean and some Abba Recoup Reconstructor. 

One of the Jars of MD wasn't on tight and leaked out. 

@chebaby when I get an envelope, I'll send you a Tube of Reconstructor.

Other than that, I used up 1 pack of Henna & 1 Bottle of Bragg's ACV. I've mixed up some Henna, I guess I'll apply it in the a.m.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> Hey Ladies!
> 
> Nope. My AveYou DID NOT COME. But I got my Marie Dean and some Abba Recoup Reconstructor.
> 
> One of the Jars of MD wasn't on tight and leaked out.
> 
> @chebaby when I get an envelope, I'll send you a Tube of Reconstructor.
> 
> Other than that, I used up 1 pack of Henna & 1 Bottle of Bragg's ACV. I've mixed up some Henna, I guess I'll apply it in the a.m.


  thanx T you know my hand is always out for some protein

sorry your aveyou didnt come. i know a few people said theirs was supposed to come today.


----------



## Brownie518

What's everyone doing tonight???


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby Member when we were using that Abba Cream Masque and that Abba Reconstructor? 

I thought I'd revisit the Abba Recon although I just said I had a box FULL of Recons.......


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Eisani I got a kick outta readin' how you were cookin' & baking all Likka'ed Up! I felt out at Work.

Brownie518  That was terrible about that 15 Shipping on that stuff.erplexed

Shi-Bye


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby Member when we were using that Abba Cream Masque and that Abba Reconstructor?
> 
> I thought I'd revisit the Abba Recon although I just said I had a box FULL of Recons.......


 oh yeeeeeaaaaa i forgot all about abba. hmm, we use so many products its easy to forget.


----------



## Eisani

Brownie518 said:


> What's everyone doing tonight???



Partying. My prep work is done and I'll cook my greens and fire up the grill in the morning. I'm not slaving tonight . Boo has already dropped my prepped items off to my parents' house. We in there!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby  I might 'try' to venture out to Walgran's tomorrow. 

So, if I do, I'll pick up an envelope.  I ain't going no where tonight!


----------



## chebaby

Brownie518 said:


> What's everyone doing tonight???


 working


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *What's everyone doing tonight???*


 
Brownie518  Chillin' Like a Villian!  I might eat some Crab Cakes later on

And I may Hendigo (or save that for tommorrow) what about Ms. B?  

btw: I emailed you.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby I might 'try' to venture out to Walgran's tomorrow.
> 
> So, if I do, I'll pick up an envelope. I ain't going no where tonight!


 thanx T. i couldnt find drc today and i do not want to order it on line. i guess ill stick to aphogee.


----------



## destine2grow

Brownie518 said:


> What's everyone doing tonight???


 
I have my music playing and I am cooking. Well getting ready to get started.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> thanx T. i couldnt find drc today and i do not want to order it on line. i guess ill stick to aphogee.


 
@chebaby I still say you need to try that Duo-Tex I know it's Watery tho'.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

destine2grow

What you Cookin' Destine?


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby I still say you need to try that Duo-Tex I know it's Watery tho'.


 oh yea im def. gonna try it. but i think thats more of a medium protein. im looking for a hard core one.


----------



## Eisani

IDareT'sHair I surely was likka'd up too . Boo just shook his head and said I better not burn the house down.


----------



## destine2grow

IDareT'sHair said:


> @destine2grow
> 
> What you Cookin' Destine?


 
Stuffing/Dressin
collard greens
mac n cheese
corn on cob
mash potatoes
yams
turkey
ham
potato salad
sweet potato pie
german chocolate cake
rum cake


----------



## bronzebomb

I never cook!  My niece is cleaning chitterlings (my only request)


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Eisani  Girl, You had me Screamin' today!  I needed that laugh.  I was just picturing you tryna' cook, bake & grill.

Happy Thanksgiving!:alcoholic


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Hey ladies just got in from food shopping and what was waiting for me..... my AveYou order  I owe my sis big time


----------



## IDareT'sHair

destine2grow

Dang Destine!  You really gettin' down. 

You and Eisani and Seamonster all Burnin' in the Kitchen


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl

Hi Curly! Mine didn't come.

Now Go Post in my AveYou Thread.

Please & Thank You.


----------



## destine2grow

I need to check my mailbox. Let me send my son!


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> curlyhersheygirl
> 
> Hi Curly! Mine didn't come.
> 
> Now Go Post in my AveYou Thread.
> 
> Please & Thank You.



IDareT'sHair  I will


----------



## chebaby

bronzebomb said:


> I never cook! My niece is cleaning *chitterlings *(my only request)


 ive never had these but are so interested in them. but my family does not cook them they dont even want you to mention them.


----------



## mkd

I am doing just a little bit of cooking tonight.  I am only responsible for one dish tomorrow.  

I am pretty tired,i want to catch up on American horror story.


----------



## bronzebomb

chebaby said:


> ive never had these but are so interested in them. but my family does not cook them they dont even want you to mention them.



Girl I am from the South and we gets down!  My niece cleaned 30 pounds and she got hog mauls  (don't judge)


----------



## chebaby

mkd said:


> I am doing just a little bit of cooking tonight. I am only responsible for one dish tomorrow.
> 
> I am pretty tired,i *want to catch up on American horror story*.


 this is my new favorite show


----------



## IDareT'sHair

destine2grow Did your pkg. arrive?

mkd What are you making?

chebaby


----------



## chebaby

bronzebomb said:


> Girl I am from the South and we gets down! My niece cleaned 30 pounds and she got *hog mauls* (don't judge)


  i still dont even know what the bolded is but my friend keeps talking about it.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @destine2grow Did your pkg. arrive?
> 
> @mkd What are you making?
> 
> @chebaby


  its the truth.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ya'll...I wanna buy something SMH. Imma try to hold off until tomorrow at Midnight.erplexed

Did ya'll see where SSI's sale starts until 8 p.m.? 

ETA:  Thanks curlyhersheygirl btw: What are you gettin'.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> its the truth.


 
chebaby You know I call that guy at work:  _Chitlin'_ cause I know he been rubbin' some Chitlin' Grease on that JeriCurl. 

Gots to be.  Cause it shol' is Greeeeezy & Stuck


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair SSI starts 8pm tomorrow night


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> @IDareT'sHair *SSI starts 8pm tomorrow night*


 
curlyhersheygirl  Lawd...Thanks Curly!  I was 'bout to mess up!


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> curlyhersheygirl  Lawd...Thanks Curly!  I was 'bout to mess up!



IDareT'sHair you know we wouldn't let you do that.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl :blowkiss:

What are you getting from SSI & does your Sister use it?


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby You know I call that guy at work: _Chitlin'_ cause I know he been rubbin' some Chitlin' Grease on that JeriCurl.
> 
> Gots to be.* Cause it shol' is Greeeeezy & Stuck*


 you a mess lol.


----------



## chebaby

hey did anyone in here jump on the grease bandwagon?

i cant stand the smell or texture of real grease. pomade, yea, grease, no. thats why i dont even use kbb hair butter cause it looks just like grease. sometimes i get it and its like a butter pomade but this time it looks exactly like old school grease


----------



## mkd

T, I am just making cranberries and maybe pumpkin bread.


----------



## chebaby

oh and T, i wanna buy something so bad too. i just made a sale so i got a lil bit o change to spend.


----------



## chebaby

mkd said:


> T, I am just making cranberries and maybe *pumpkin bread*.


 whats this. is it like a muffin or something. Lawd i need to get out more. yall mentioning all types of stuff i dont know what it is lol.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> curlyhersheygirl :blowkiss:
> 
> What are you getting from SSI & does your Sister use it?



IDareT'sHair my sis doesn't use anything from SSI. As for me it depends on how ridiculous shipping is. If it's not too bad i will get 

2 coco cream LI
4 avocado
2 honey rinse


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl chebaby mkd Shay72 Brownie518 destine2grow Eisani hannan Priss Pot beautyaddict1913

BJ Talkin' to my Wallet Bad Ya'll..........

*bj snatches money outta my paypal acct. on bf:dollar::dollar::dollar:


http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=...6vinDw&usg=AFQjCNHE8KyqfVLXq5mO4bdsMf5ucDmKxw


----------



## mkd

T, it's like a cake/Bread.   Kind of like banana nut bread or zucchini bread.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl 

I want:

2 16 ounces of Papaya
1 16 ounce Avocado 
1 8 ounce Okra *took Okra outta cart tho'*


----------



## IDareT'sHair

mkd said:


> *T, it's like a cake/Bread. Kind of like banana nut bread or zucchini bread.*


 
mkd Gurl...That was chebaby  I Know What Pumpkin Bread Is  

And Loves it with Cream Cheese & Tea.

My mother was 'famous' for her Zucchini Bread she use to make 20+ loaves every year.


----------



## mkd

I wouldn't mind picking up some vf from hv.  

I am bummed I missed the aveyou sale, I am bitter.   I need to start looking at ssi and see what I want.  A few coco cream leave ins and okra and maybe the marshmallow cream.


----------



## Shay72

Finally bought my Claudie's. I should be good til summer or longer .


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl @chebaby @mkd @Shay72 @Brownie518 @destine2grow @Eisani @hannan @Priss Pot @beautyaddict1913
> 
> BJ Talkin' to my Wallet Bad Ya'll..........
> 
> *bj snatches money outta my paypal acct. on bf:dollar::dollar::dollar:
> 
> 
> http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=...6vinDw&usg=AFQjCNHE8KyqfVLXq5mO4bdsMf5ucDmKxw


 T, you wrong for this. i had my list all ready for BF and here you go having me add more stuff.
i MAY get a whipped ends and a methi sativa since i been wanting it forever.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I Don't Care! I still don't need no Hairveda. *shakes fist at bj*

I just got a HV box Monday.

*prays...puleeze lawd don't let bj takes mah monnnneeeee*


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @mkd Gurl...That was @chebaby* I Know What Pumpkin Bread Is*
> 
> And Loves it with Cream Cheese & Tea.
> 
> My mother was 'famous' for her Zucchini Bread she use to make 20+ loaves every year.


 i do too NOW
you eat it with cream cheese you say? hmmm i am in love with cream cheese. i may have to pick up some pumpkin bread.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72  I did find a Claudie's _Conditioning Mist (Spritz)_ L-I in my Stash this evening. 

Lawd, I don't even remember ordering it.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> I Don't Care! I still don't need no Hairveda. *shakes fist at bj*
> 
> *I just got a HV box Monday.*
> 
> **prays...puleeze lawd don't let bj takes mah monnnneeeee**


 you just got a boxT, you need to just call bj and tell her to put you on auto order cause she gonna get her monnnneeeee


----------



## Shay72

IDareT'sHair
Me either . Just found it like a week or so ago.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

mkd said:


> I wouldn't mind picking up some vf from hv.
> 
> *I am bummed I missed the aveyou sale, I am bitter*. I need to start looking at ssi and see what I want. A few coco cream leave ins and okra and maybe the marshmallow cream.


 
mkd 

Gurl...I still spent $46.00 (Even tho' I saved $30.00) I was not expecting it to be Fortay. 

Mostly because AveYou was not on my list.

What were you planning to get mk?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72  We need to Sit Down Somewhere.


----------



## destine2grow

IDareT'sHair said:


> @destine2grow Did your pkg. arrive?
> 
> @mkd What are you making?
> 
> @chebaby


 No!


chebaby said:


> hey did anyone in here jump on the grease bandwagon?
> 
> i cant stand the smell or texture of real grease. pomade, yea, grease, no. thats why i dont even use kbb hair butter cause it looks just like grease. sometimes i get it and its like a butter pomade but this time it looks exactly like old school grease


 I didn't I like pomades better.


IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl @chebaby @mkd @Shay72 @Brownie518 @destine2grow @Eisani @hannan @Priss Pot @beautyaddict1913
> 
> BJ Talkin' to my Wallet Bad Ya'll..........
> 
> *bj snatches money outta my paypal acct. on bf:dollar::dollar::dollar:
> 
> 
> http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=...6vinDw&usg=AFQjCNHE8KyqfVLXq5mO4bdsMf5ucDmKxw


  Now you know you wrong for this. I need to see what I want.


----------



## mkd

T, all I wanted was 2 smoothing lotions and a cleanser for my beauty blender.


----------



## destine2grow

mkd I love the beauty blender. I need to purchase another one. My makeup is flawless when I use it.


----------



## chebaby

if i didnt want a liter of curl junkie curl rehab i would have never participated in the aveyou sale. but i basically got a liter for something like $43 plus $1 shipping. but i also got the HTN leave in.


----------



## mkd

destine2grow, I love my beauty blender too!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

I was a Fluke on AveYou.  I just wanted to see if I could get in for those HTN's (but didn't think I'd be able to).  

I didn't need any more CJ.  So, I just stuck to what I said I wanted which was:

HTN and another Jar (or 2) of DM Super Buttercreme.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair

How often do you use your Nutrasonic?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> @IDareT'sHair
> 
> How often do you use your Nutrasonic?


 
Brownie518

I use it every morning & evening. 

It has 4 speeds (with one for a Micro-Dermabrasion which I've never used).

I also ordered 2 packs of Replacement Heads. 1 in Sensitive & 1 in Regular.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> Brownie518
> 
> I use it every morning & evening.
> 
> It has 4 speeds (with one for a Micro-Dermabrasion which I've never used).
> 
> I also ordered 2 packs of Replacement Heads. 1 in Sensitive & 1 in Regular.



Oh, okay. I use my joint once a day. My skin is so sensitive so I don't want to overdo it. Clarisonic gave me a $25 coupon that I'll use for new heads.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

I'm definitely shopping at Oyin and DB everyone else is tentative.


----------



## Charz

I'm shopping at Oyin!


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> I was a Fluke on AveYou. *I just wanted to see* if I could get in for those HTN's (*but didn't think I'd be able to*).
> 
> I didn't need any more CJ. So, I just stuck to what I said I wanted which was:
> 
> HTN and another Jar (or 2) of DM Super Buttercreme.


 oooooohhhhhhh dont say that too loud. people gonna be mad


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *oooooohhhhhhh dont say that too loud. *people gonna be mad


 
@chebaby  ....... 

*sorry*....

Hmp. Didn't nobody want what I got Folks wanted:

12 Smoothing Lotions
25 Repair Mes
14 Curls in a Bottle
13 Argan & Olives
42 Rehabs
37 Honey Butta's
87 Daily Fix

You feel me. My little stuff didn't matter.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *Oh, okay. I use my joint once a day*. My skin is so sensitive so I don't want to overdo it. Clarisonic gave me a $25 coupon that I'll use for new heads.


 
Brownie518

I have extremely sensitive skin too.  

I never crank it up.  I just use it on 1 speed.   

But....Because I am a Daily full face make-up wearer, I like to use it twice a day.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby  .......
> 
> *sorry*....
> 
> Hmp. Didn't nobody want what I got Folks wanted:
> 
> 12 Smoothing Lotions
> 25 Repair Mes
> 14 Curls in a Bottle
> 13 Argan & Olives
> 42 Rehabs
> 37 Honey Butta's
> 87 Daily Fix
> 
> You feel me. My little stuff didn't matter.


 those numbers are crazy girl but so so so true.


----------



## bronzebomb

If UFD is not having a sale, I am going with Bee Mine Juicy & Komaza Coconut Lotion...that's it!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@chebaby

Yeah Girl Folks were ready to go Buck-Wild.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Yeah Girl Folks were ready to go Buck-Wild.


 yes they were!!! it was like a qhemet sale on crack lol.

i just realized i need some plastic caps, im all out and i cannot re-use old caps.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *i just realized i need some plastic caps, im all out and i cannot re-use old caps*.


 
chebaby

I can't either Che.  I need some too.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> *I can't either Che*. I need some too.


 isnt that gross? esp. since i have a bad habit of leaving mine in the shower, they be all wet gross.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@chebaby I got some really good ones that La Colocha told me about from Sally. They are very nice.

I think 30 in a pack? I got the 3 pack special a while back. I just toss 'em. (wasteful, I know).


----------



## Priss Pot

chebaby said:


> yes they were!!! it was like a qhemet sale on crack lol.
> 
> i just realized i need some plastic caps, im all out and i cannot re-use old caps.



If you're a Beauty Club member at Sally's, they're on sale for $6-7 right now.  I just bought a 100pk the other day (they're originally about $10 I think).


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby I got some really good ones that La Colocha told me about from Sally. They are very nice.
> 
> I think 30 in a pack? I got the 3 pack special a while back. I just toss 'em. (wasteful, I know).


 ill look into those. 


Priss Pot said:


> If you're a Beauty Club member at Sally's, they're on sale for $6-7 right now. I just bought a 100pk the other day (they're originally about $10 I think).


 im not but i think my mom is a member, same thing as far as im concerned lmao. so ill go on friday, thanx.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Yall funny story. Remember awhile back someone posted how they got 32oz of JC leave in when they paid for 8oz? Well that happened to my sis only she's not complaining. She just sent me a pic of it I'm trying to post it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Priss Pot said:


> *If you're a Beauty Club member at Sally's, they're on sale for $6-7 right now. I just bought a 100pk the other day (they're originally about $10 I think).*


 
Priss Pot That's a good deal.  I need to check into that (although I'm not a memba')

chebaby Are You?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl

Lawd...I wish I could get a 32 Bottle of Too Shea for the price of an 8 ounce. (instead of a durn visit from wack-jess)

Post Pic Curly!


----------



## Priss Pot

IDareT'sHair said:


> Priss Pot That's a good deal.  I need to check into that (although I'm not a memba')
> 
> chebaby Are You?



Wait, I think I was wrong.  I don't think you have to be a member for that special price.  Here's the link from the site.  The 100pk is originally 10.99 but now on sale for 6.99.  That's pretty good for a 100pk.  I'm almost done with my 1st 100pk and it lasted a long time, especially if you're using once a week.

Here's the lank:

100pk Plastic Caps


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Priss Pot That's a good deal. I need to check into that (although I'm not a memba')
> 
> @chebaby Are You?


 my moms a member so as far as im concerned, yea i am


IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyherseygirl
> 
> Lawd...I wish I could get a 32 Bottle of Too Shea for the price of an 8 ounce. (instead of a durn visit from wack-jess)
> 
> Post Pic Curly!


 i wish i could get a liter of curl junkie for the price of an 8oz.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Priss Pot said:


> *Wait, I think I was wrong. I don't think you have to be a member for that special price. Here's the link from the site. The 100pk is originally 10.99 but now on sale for 6.99. That's pretty good for a 100pk. I'm almost done with my 1st 100pk and it lasted a long time, especially if you're using once a week.*
> 
> Here's the lank:
> 
> 100pk Plastic Caps


 
Priss Pot  YESSSSS!  Those are the exact one's La Colocha started me using.

Imma try to get these Friday or Saturday!

*thanks gurl*


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby  Well Yeah You're a Memba'


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Here's the pic


----------



## Priss Pot

IDareT'sHair said:


> curlyherseygirl
> 
> Lawd...I wish I could get a 32 Bottle of Too Shea for the price of an 8 ounce. (instead of a durn visit from wack-jess)
> 
> Post Pic Curly!



I think she's been drinking her conditioner   Cause I really don't see how a stable-minded person would have thought that was a good idea.  People are going to spend their money where the sales are; they are gonna put Jessicurl on their list for a later date.


----------



## Eisani

I was jus notifid I may be too tipsy to go out. This man bout to make me tell him somethin. 

bronzebomb gon an call them what they is- CHITLINS. Its alright lol! I'm bout to have him tke me somewhere! I'm feelin too pretty og stay in the house.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby Well Yeah You're a Memba'


 ............


----------



## Priss Pot

Eisani said:


> I was *jus notifid* I may be too tipsy to go out. This man bout to make me tell him somethin.
> 
> bronzebomb *gon an* call them what they is- CHITLINS. Its alright lol! I'm bout to have him *tke *me somewhere! I'm feelin too pretty *og* stay in the house.





: pats E on the back:  It's ok, girl.


----------



## chebaby

Priss Pot said:


> *I think she's been drinking her conditioner*  Cause I really don't see how a stable-minded person would have thought that was a good idea. People are going to spend their money where the sales are; they are gonna put Jessicurl on their list for a later date.


  you aint lyin'


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Eisani said:


> *I was jus notifid I may be too tipsy to go out. This man bout to make me tell him somethin.*


 
Eisani  Lawd....Why did I think this was Ltown when I first started readin' it


----------



## chebaby

Priss Pot said:


> : pats E on the back: It's ok, girl.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Priss Pot said:


> I think she's been drinking her conditioner  *Cause I really don't see how a stable-minded person would have thought that was a good idea.* People are going to spend their money where the sales are; they are gonna put Jessicurl on their list for a later date.


 

Priss Pot  That was 50 kinds of LAME

*cheap-skate*


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Eisani Lawd....Why did I think this was Ltown when I first started readin' it


  yall leave E alone


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby  I read it twice! 

And was lookin' skrait at the picture of E!.....erplexed


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

The Hydratherma Naturals 4 day Thanksgiving Sale is on NOW!! Sale ends 11/28/11 (9 AM)---15% OFF ALL INVENTORY (INCLUDING ALREADY DISCOUNTED SETS)!!!!! To all of our customers......we say THANK YOU!!!


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby I read it twice!
> 
> And was lookin' skrait at the picture of E!.....erplexed


  lol i thought it was funny. like girl you is too drunk


curlyhersheygirl said:


> The Hydratherma Naturals 4 day Thanksgiving Sale is on NOW!! Sale ends 11/28/11 (9 AM)---*15% OFF* ALL INVENTORY (INCLUDING ALREADY DISCOUNTED SETS)!!!!! To all of our customers......we say THANK YOU!!!


 :hardslap:


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

chebaby said:


> :hardslap:



 That's EXACTLY how I felt when I saw it


----------



## chebaby

curlyhersheygirl said:


> That's EXACTLY how I felt when I saw it


 they a mess


----------



## mkd

I mean if you are offering 15 percent, just don't offer anything.


----------



## chebaby

mkd said:


> I mean if you are offering 15 percent, just don't offer anything.


 exactly!! and on top of that they only have a sale like once every 5 years


----------



## bronzebomb

Eisani I wanted to use the dictionary term!  Chitterlings (although I was thinking Chitlins) 

I can't believe I am not excited about BF sales!  This is probably the time I should do the no buy challenge.


----------



## divachyk

hey ladies - dh and I visited with family today. We will chill at home with each other tomorrow.

Tonight I will bake the red velvet cake, cook the greens and bake the ham. Tomorrow I will bake the mac n cheese. I rather put in the work tonight so that I have little to do tomorrow. 

Sent from my DROIDX


----------



## divachyk

I am ready to buy BF items 

destine2grow - thx, the QVC offer is a great deal.

Sent from my DROIDX


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> :hardslap:


 
chebaby  Most of the time it's 0%-10% if you lucky (so she thought she was doin' somethin')


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> The Hydratherma Naturals 4 day Thanksgiving Sale is on NOW!! Sale ends 11/28/11 (9 AM)---15% OFF ALL INVENTORY (INCLUDING ALREADY DISCOUNTED SETS)!!!!! To all of our customers......we say THANK YOU!!!


 
curlyhersheygirl  2nd Place for the Wack Award.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby Most of the time it's 0%-10% if you lucky (so she thought she was doin' somethin')


 she should have just kept that. shoooot we got ours from aveyou anyway lol.


----------



## beautyaddict1913

Hello ladies!

I havent had the chance to catch up so I hope this wasnt already posted, but heres the list of sales:

Anita Grant - 20% off & free global shipping 11/24 7pm to 11/30 7pm
BFH - 11/25 - 20% off THANKS11
Yall already know about Bee Mine
Butters N Bars 11/28 - 20% off
Carol's Daughter has a bunch of diff. deals including 25% off plus free ship 11/28-11/30
Camille Rose - 11/25 - 25% off Code is crn
Curls - 11/22 - 11/24 25% off bethankful
Yall got Curl Junkie
Cush Cosmetics - 40% off now til 11/30 HOLIDAY
Darcy's - 11/25 - 25% off plus free gift 
Donna Marie - 11/25 to 11/28 20% off
Yall know about Hairveda
KBB - 11/25 to 11/28 30% off BLACKFRIDAY
Koils By Nature - see site
Komaza - 11/25 to 11/28 - 25% off THANKS
Yall know about Pura
Yall know about Sage
Yall know about SSI

Also checkout - Original Moxie, Bella Earth, Belle Butters, Blended Beauty, Knyx


----------



## beautyaddict1913

IDareT'sHair Im not getting any SSI

Im getting KBB though! I wish she were having B2G1 - greedy lol!


----------



## Eisani

Priss Pot said:


> : pats E on the back:  It's ok, girl.





chebaby said:


> yall leave E alone





IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby  I read it twice!
> 
> And was lookin' skrait at the picture of E!.....erplexed


Just reread my post. Yall had me crying laughing . I felt a little toooo good. Boo told me to sit down somewhere, I didn't need to leave the house. I'm still a little tipsy, but I was all the way live earlier. I'm about to turn in. Got things to cook and fingers to polish in the morning. I'm lightweight scared to lay down. Hope the room doesn't start spinning.


----------



## bronzebomb

AfroVeda has 30% off
Promo Code BF2011


----------



## La Colocha

Morning ladies, hope you all have a good thanksgiving. Up early looking at the bf ads, nothing really that i want. I saw that sally's carries the as i am line now, are you all still using those products? Not going to order anything online as far as hair stuff goes.


----------



## Brownie518

chebaby said:


> lol i thought it was funny. like girl you is too drunk
> 
> :hardslap:





curlyhersheygirl said:


> That's EXACTLY how I felt when I saw it


----------



## Brownie518

Hey, La Colocha


----------



## La Colocha

Brownie518 said:


> Hey, @La Colocha



Hey miss b, did you work last night? Your up early.


----------



## Ltown

Happy Thanksgiving! Eat sleep eat!  

I have $40 in paypal won't go far but i'm try to get hairtage and butternbar(ayureveda oil).


----------



## Brownie518

La Colocha said:


> Hey miss b, did you work last night? Your up early.



No, I didn't. I'm still doing my 12 hr nights Sun, Mon, Tues.  I woke up around 4.30 with the worst allergies.


----------



## Brownie518

Hey Ltown! Drink eat sleep drink eat is me today. I'm about to make mimosas and breakfast.


----------



## La Colocha

Brownie518 said:


> No, I didn't. I'm still doing my 12 hr nights Sun, Mon, Tues.  I woke up around 4.30 with the worst allergies.



I hope you feel better, i wish we had off shifts in my department. I would love to work those hours. Are you going to any stores today or waiting until tommorrow? I know a few places that will be open.


----------



## Brownie518

La Colocha said:


> I hope you feel better, i wish we had off shifts in my department. I would love to work those hours. Are you going to any stores today or waiting until tommorrow? I know a few places that will be open.



Oh no! I don't go out today or on BF...
I cant stand crowds and crazies!


----------



## La Colocha

Brownie518 said:


> Oh no! I don't go out today or on BF...
> I cant stand crowds and crazies!



I may go out for a bit today just to have something to do. We ate yesterday and im still full, lol. I did see that barnes and nobles with have the orginal kindle for $79 tomorrow, i think i want that. I have waited a few years for the price to go down, last year it was $99.


----------



## 13StepsAhead

Hey Divas of hair :blowkiss:

I finally have a chance to sit down and catch up. I got my AY order yesterday and I'm ready for some more BF shopping


----------



## destine2grow

Happy Thanksgiving ladies!!!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@La Colocha

Happy Thanksgiving To All!

Hi Destine!

Hi 13!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ltown  Hello Ms. Ltown.


----------



## 13StepsAhead

HAPPY THANKSGIVING!!!

What are you all cooking?

We're keeping it simple this year:

Yams
mac n cheese
oxtails
turkey breast
stuffing and stuffing muffins
green beans


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> @La Colocha
> 
> Happy Thanksgiving To All!
> 
> Hi Destine!
> 
> Hi 13!



Happy thanksgiving to you too.


----------



## La Colocha

13StepsAhead said:


> HAPPY THANKSGIVING!!!
> 
> What are you all cooking?
> 
> We're keeping it simple this year:
> 
> Yams
> mac n cheese
> oxtails
> turkey breasts
> stuffing and stuffing muffins
> green beans



We catered in, this time off is rare and i didn't want to be in no ones kitchen.

We had

ribs
roasted chicken
mac & cheese
potato salad
corn bread
green beans

My mom is here visiting and she made a red velvet cake and a 7-up cake.


----------



## 13StepsAhead

@Lacolocha That sounds yummy


----------



## La Colocha

13StepsAhead said:


> @Locolcha That sounds yummy



Yes it was good, i don't really like turkey so this was a nice alternative.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

13StepsAhead

I'd love to try a Stuffin-Muffin! 

That sounds good.

Everything is sounding good. (including those ribs)La Colocha

How long is your Mother staying?


----------



## 13StepsAhead

@IDareT'sHair we got the idea off of a cooking show and they are good.

All you have to do is put some of your stuffing in muffin pans for about 30 minutes on 350 (or until the tops get a little crust on it) and your done.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I'm sitting here with some Henna in my Hair.  Will Rinse it out in about an hour.

I ordered my Pura Body Naturals Chocolate Hair Smoothie at B1 G1 Free.  Good Sale.


----------



## 13StepsAhead

IDareT'sHair I can't wait for that Pura sale


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> @13StepsAhead
> 
> I'd love to try a Stuffin-Muffin!
> 
> That sounds good.
> 
> Everything is sounding good. (including those ribs)@La Colocha
> 
> How long is your Mother staying?



She is here until sunday.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

13StepsAhead said:


> @IDareT'sHair I can't wait for that Pura sale


 
13StepsAhead  It's already on (today).  I just checked out.


----------



## Brownie518

13StepsAhead said:


> @IDareT'sHair we got the idea off of a cooking show and they are good.
> 
> *All you have to do is put some of your stuffing in muffin pans for about 30 minutes on 350 (or until the tops get a little crust on it) and your done.*



This sounds so good!!!  I am so hungry right now, too!! We're having our big dinner tomorrow, when most of the family can come up. I'm ready to eat!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518

I'm Hungry too Ms. B! I just had a Muffin & Tea but I want some Real Food!

I'm about to Rinse out this Henna and Slap on some Indigo

*I'm thinking about going to the School for a T/U.*


----------



## 13StepsAhead

IDareT'sHair Even though it's a good deal the shipping is really high for me I may not get it


----------



## IDareT'sHair

13StepsAhead

Yeah, My Shipping was $8.95! 

But for me, that Chocolate Hair Smoothie was worth it.


----------



## 13StepsAhead

IDareT'sHair said:


> @13StepsAhead
> 
> Yeah, My Shipping was $8.95!
> 
> But for me, that Chocolate Hair Smoothie was worth it.


 
IDareT'sHair I wouldn't mind paying 8.95, but shipping for me was dang near 15.00


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair , or anyone

Have you tried Redken Extreme strength Builder or the Plus?

http://www.redken.com/products/haircare/extreme/extreme-strength-builder


Extreme Strength Builder

Provides deep conditioning and strengthens hair from the inside out for increased control and manageability.

Extreme Strength Builder Plus

Contains the highest level of ceramide in the range to provide intense repair, conditioning and strength to the core of highly distressed hair.


----------



## Brownie518

13StepsAhead said:


> IDareT'sHair I wouldn't mind paying 8.95, but shipping for me was dang near 15.00




.......


----------



## 13StepsAhead

Brownie518 I know I was like, I know dang well it does not cost $15 to ship 4 things, especially if you use flat rate.


----------



## Brownie518

13StepsAhead said:


> Brownie518 I know I was like, I know dang well it does not cost $15 to ship 4 things, especially if you use flat rate.



13StepsAhead

I hear that!  That's why I will not be getting that Shi Naturals...15.95 for 3 items! I was looking to see if it was shipping from overseas or something. Sh*t!!! erplexed


----------



## Eisani

Hello ladies Happy Thanksgiving! I'm done cooking, just finished my nails and getting dressed shortly.

I had to drink a beer to shake the haints . On the menu:

Turkey
Dressing
Mac n cheese
Greens
Jerk chicken
Pork loin
Candied yams
Potato salad
Home made rolls
Sweet potato pie
Caramel cake
Peach cobbler

I'm still not sure my mom and I cooked so much food because we all hate leftovers except my dad and boo . They will eat the same thing until it's completely gone. They act so much alike and I'm sure it has to do with their birthdays being two days apart.

Eta totally random, but I prepped a cheese tray and guacamole. I just felt like we needed snacks


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Eisani Laughin' at 'dem Haints!  Girl, You a mess.   Drankin' already! 

I gotta give it to you tho', that Menu sounds Delish!

Enjoy!  I hope them nails is polished half-way Skrait.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518  Gurl...I had that Redken Product in & outta my cart at least 4 times.  That means I might end up getting it at some point.

I pulled out a Jar of Sitrinillah to Steam with After I rinse this Indigo out in a few hours.  

Will use up 1-2 Bottles of White Rain/Suave/VO5 during this Hendigo Process.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> Brownie518  Gurl...I had that Redken Product in & outta my cart at least 4 times.  That means I might end up getting it at some point.
> 
> I pulled out a Jar of Sitrinillah to Steam with After I rinse this Indigo out in a few hours.
> 
> Will use up 1-2 Bottles of White Rain/Suave/VO5 during this Hendigo Process.



I think I'll pick up some of that Redken next week. I love the Extreme line.  I want some Smooth Down Butter Treat, too. 

 Eisani and the haints!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518  Did you get your Claudie?  What did you end up getting and have you tried that Acai Butter that beautyaddict1913 was asking about?

Imma be on that SSI at 8 p.m. and staying up till Midnight for a coupla' more things.  YAY!


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> Brownie518  Did you get your Claudie?  What did you end up getting and have you tried that Acai Butter that beautyaddict1913 was asking about?
> 
> Imma be on that SSI at 8 p.m. and staying up till Midnight for a coupla' more things.  YAY!



IDareT'sHair

I got Reconstructor, Vere oil, and leave in. Can you believe that's all I ordered?...so far  

I haven't tried that Acai butter, yet.

Did you mention a touch up?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> @IDareT'sHair
> 
> I got Reconstructor, Vere oil, and leave in. Can you believe that's all I ordered?...so far
> 
> I haven't tried that Acai butter, yet.
> 
> *Did you mention a touch up?*


 
Brownie518

Yeah, I gotta find somebody. 

I think that's how I messed up my Nape area.erplexed  I'll give it a few more weeks (Mid-December) to think about it.

I'm tired of being underprocessed.. 

I now remember that you got those items from Claudie.


----------



## chebaby

chello errbody
happy thanksgiving!!!!!
im here at work lol. gotta gets that BF monnnnneeeeee.
but my family gets together over the weekend. as long as i get my fried fish, bbq ribs, corn pudding, yams and sweet baked macoroni im all good

so last night i was being um impatient if you will. and i hit paynah on sage lol. i got honey hemp, dm butter cream, komaza califia cream, komaza olive conditioner and bee mine deep conditioner.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *chello errbody*
> *happy thanksgiving!!!!!*
> im here at work lol. gotta gets that BF monnnnneeeeee.
> but my family gets together over the weekend. as long as i get my fried fish, bbq ribs, corn pudding, yams and sweet baked macoroni im all good
> 
> so last night i was being um impatient if you will. and i hit paynah on sage lol. i got honey hemp, dm butter cream, komaza califia cream, komaza olive conditioner and bee mine deep conditioner.


 
chebaby  Gobble-Gobble  Work should be Slo-Mo today uh?

Girl, I hit PayNah on Pura & Tiiva.  I'll take care of SSI around 8 and the others at Midnight.........


----------



## chebaby

13StepsAhead said:


> @IDareT'sHair we got the idea off of a cooking show and they are good.
> 
> All you have to do is put some of your stuffing in muffin pans for about 30 minutes on 350 (or until the tops get a little crust on it) and your done.


 i LOVE stuffin so that sounds yummy. i should tell my mom


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby Gobble-Gobble Work should be Slo-Mo today uh?
> 
> Girl, I hit PayNah on Pura & Tiiva. I'll take care of SSI around 8 and the others at Midnight.........


 girl if i see anybody in here today imma scream lol. it betta be slo-mo

what you get from pura and tiiva?


----------



## 13StepsAhead

chebaby said:


> i LOVE stuffin so that sounds yummy. i should tell my mom


 
definitely give it a try it was AWESOME!


I'm thinking of flat ironing my hair in January, but I'm not too sure about that yet, I'm rather lazy and I know that will take a long time.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@chebaby

Pura = 4 Choc Smoothies at B1 G1 Free
Tiiva = 2 DC'ers

Tis All. (so far)

Yeah...I could Eat a Coupla' of dem Stuffn-Muffns right about Nah 13StepsAhead


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I opened a Jar of Sitrinillah, but used Tiiva instead.  I'll rotate these 2 for a minute.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Heutiful = Free Shipping Over $25.00


----------



## chebaby

13StepsAhead said:


> definitely give it a try it was AWESOME!
> 
> 
> I'm thinking of flat ironing my hair in January, but I'm not too sure about that yet, I'm rather lazy and I know that will take a long time.


 will this be your first time straightening?


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Pura = 4 Choc Smoothies at B1 G1 Free
> Tiiva = 2 DC'ers
> 
> Tis All. (so far)
> 
> Yeah...I could Eat a Coupla' of dem Stuffn-Muffns right about Nah @13StepsAhead


i might get that pura chocolate mask.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby  Yeah...that Tiiva was a Deviation from my original list, so I gotta watch that. 

But I couldn't pass up that 40% even tho' it's on until 12/03 and I do like that DC'er alot.

Anyway, Imma try to stick to the Script.  I may pass on Marie Dean and try to catch her in December sometime.

So, I am still doing good (so far).  I guess BJ gone take some of her Monnneeee from me (more than likely).  For some reason, I can't resist HV......

If I make it through Black Friday without any Hairveda I'll be Shocked & Amazed.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby Yeah...that Tiiva was a Deviation from my original list, so I gotta watch that.
> 
> But I couldn't pass up that 40% even tho' it's on until 12/03 and I do like that DC'er alot.
> 
> Anyway, Imma try to stick to the Script. I may pass on Marie Dean and try to catch her in December sometime.
> 
> So, I am still doing good (so far). I guess BJ gone take some of her Monnneeee from me (more than likely). For some reason, I can't resist HV......
> 
> If I make it through Black Friday without any Hairveda I'll be Shocked & Amazed.


 i understand what you mean about deviating from the original plan. it happens to the best of us


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *i understand what you mean about deviating from the original plan.* it happens to the best of us


 
chebaby  Gurl


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby Gurl


 memba up until this week i was saying all i was gonna get was a liter of curl junkie? then i added sage, now im thinking about something else


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *memba up until this week i was saying all i was gonna get was a liter of curl junkie?* then i added sage, now im thinking about something else


 
chebaby 

Yeah...we gotta stick to the plan


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Yeah...we gotta stick to the plan


 aint even no plan no more that ship done sailed


----------



## divachyk

Happy Thanksgiving Ladies!!!

13StepsAhead IDareT'sHair 
My Pura shipping was $6.80 for 4 items.
B1G1 Choc Smoothie
Body Butter in Egyptian Musk and Brown Sugar

If I fall in love with the smoothie and body butter, I will swing back through and order more before the sale ends.


----------



## divachyk

Ladies - I'm trying to narrow my list so let me poll you....anyone in love with the Mozeke Hair Mask (it's 50% off).

I want to pass on that Tiiva but 40% is calling my name.


----------



## Eisani

Full and ready to shop! I wanna buy something now. Pura cart made, shipping $7.90. Only thing is Pura is not a priority since the sale ends on 12/27. I wonder if that's a typo??


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Eisani Last time her Sale Lasted about a Month (or so).

@divachyk I wonder why mine was $8.95 that was for 4 Smoothies (Maybe the Weight).


----------



## IDareT'sHair

divachyk  I like Mozeke.  I've had a few CS issues with her, but not about Shipping or product availability, quality etc -- something else that bugged me.erplexed

Otherwise, I do like her products and would definitely get the Carrot DC'er and the Avocado Cleansing Conditioner if I were to buy from her.  And maybe the other DC'er. And I like her Hair Creams.

*I might do that*


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *aint even no plan no more that ship done sailed*


 
After I make my SSI purchase and my DB DC'er I will just play it by ear.

*stands on the shore & waves to the ship as it sails*

chebaby


----------



## divachyk

I hope not Eisani. I didn't want to buy 4 smoothies and not like them and be stuck with them. I plan to buy more if I like them. 

IDareT'sHair - maybe it was the weight. Hmph. Crazy. 13StepsAhead $15 shipping was insane.


----------



## divachyk

Get it IDareT'sHair -- get some Mozeke giryal!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

divachyk  I hafta' take care of my otha' Black Friday business before I make that decision.

Even tho' it's Fiddy%...I'm undecided.


----------



## chebaby

so i just got an email from express saying the whole site is 40% off so i may not get no more hair products.


----------



## divachyk

chebaby - I will likely not be purchasing near as much as I originally intended. The refrigerator that we're overdue for is costing a bit more than what I prefer but of course that's my fault for desiring upgraded features. Blah - so I feel you.


----------



## chebaby

divachyk said:


> @chebaby - I will likely not be purchasing near as much as I originally intended. The refrigerator that we're overdue for is costing a bit more than what I prefer but of course that's my fault for desiring upgraded features. Blah - so I feel you.


 yea i wasnt planning on spending as much as i did anyway
but i NEED clothes more than anything.


----------



## divachyk

chebaby - I go in spurts on what I need. Right now I need tshirts and weekend clothes. I'm good on business clothes because I've shopped it up over the last few months during clearance sales, etc. Good luck on your clothes shopping. I don't do great with online shopping. I have to go in-store and try it on. My sizing varies based on the cut.


----------



## Brownie518

I'm bored. I'm tired of watching football. Does anyone have a Kindle Fire? Watching stuff from the Amazon video store is sweet!! 
I haven't purchased anything so far...crazy, right?


----------



## Eisani

SO...I have my Bee Mine cart ready, Pura cart, Tiiva (although I'm about to delete, only want one item), Hairveda, and Nounou. Come one 12! Trying not to fall asleep early.


----------



## chebaby

divachyk said:


> @chebaby - I go in spurts on what I need. Right now I need tshirts and weekend clothes. I'm good on business clothes because I've shopped it up over the last few months during clearance sales, etc. Good luck on your clothes shopping. I don't do great with online shopping. I have to go in-store and try it on. My sizing varies based on the cut.


 i need shirts shirts shirts lol. i hate shopping on line too. im VERY top heavy so its hard for me to shop for shirts online. but i aint going to no mall at midnight.


----------



## Shay72

Happy Thanksgiving!

Only shopping with 5 vendors:

*Claudie's*--done
*SSI*--cart is ready
*Darcy's*--wanted to get cart ready but it said something about larger sizes so I will wait bc I don't see any larger sizes now
*Hairitage Hydration*--I will convo her my order
*Silk Dreams*--ready


----------



## divachyk

Eisani - I will be out cruising the town for BF sales so I will cross my fingers things are sold out by the time dh and I make it back home.

chebaby - I'm somewhat tall (a tad shy of 5'11") so finding longs is my challenge.

Brownie518 - I opted for the ipad instead of the kindle. Are you planning to get a kindle?


----------



## ThickRoot

My Honeychild is having a buy one, get one free sale (equal or lesser value) from 7pm today (Thanksgiving) until 12am Friday. Look at the scrolling message on the right hand side of the homepage to see how to select the free item.

http://www.myhoneychild.com/


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Just Finished up with SheScentIt. I got:

2 16 ounce Papaya's  Sounds wonderful.


----------



## Shay72

Shescent it--Check


----------



## divachyk

Okay so I've narrowed down my list to:
Darcy's
SSI - done (2 Coco LIs and 16 oz Okra)
Pura Body - done

I will pass on the others for now (I think) 

ETA: Is there a CJ protein conditioner that's good for cowashing that's similar in protein content as Hairveda's Moist Pro? IDareT'sHair - you turned me on to HV's Moist Pro but I'd love to utilize my groupon for something CJ to save cost in the short-term until I'm ready to drop the $$ on HV.


----------



## Brownie518

divachyk said:


> Eisani - I will be out cruising the town for BF sales so I will cross my fingers things are sold out by the time dh and I make it back home.
> 
> chebaby - I'm somewhat tall (a tad shy of 5'11") so finding longs is my challenge.
> 
> Brownie518 - I opted for the ipad instead of the kindle. Are you planning to get a kindle?



divachyk - I have the Kindle Fire. I'm using it now.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@divachyk I know @chebaby & some others will Co-Wash with CJ Repair Me. I haven't used it yet, and won't be using it that way.

I will be using it as a Reconstructive Treatment.

They have CJ Strengthening Conditioner.  Which I will be cowashing with.

Along with Argan & Olive and the Daily Fix Cleansing Conditioner(s)


----------



## chebaby

divachyk said:


> Okay so I've narrowed down my list to:
> Darcy's
> SSI - done (2 Coco LIs and 16 oz Okra)
> Pura Body - done
> 
> I will pass on the others for now (I think)
> 
> ETA: Is there a CJ protein conditioner that's good for cowashing that's similar in protein content as Hairveda's Moist Pro? @IDareT'sHair - you turned me on to HV's Moist Pro but I'd love to utilize my groupon for something CJ to save cost in the short-term until I'm ready to drop the $$ on HV.


 T is right. i co wash with the repair me. its not the best protein conditioner for me as its more moisture and i prefer AO GPB. but ill pretty much co wash with anything shoot, i co wash with nexxus emergencee.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

divachyk  The CJ Strengthening Conditioner should work fine.

chebaby *cackles* at Cowashing with Nexxus Emergencee (I that stuff)


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Used Up 1 Hairitage Hydrations "Sprout" Hair Cream *have back ups*


----------



## Eisani

I went on and hit paynah on Pura. Two chocolate dc's and two cupuacu hair butters. Shescentit too, tahitian vanilla con spray, brazil nut butter, papya souffle, fortifying dc, coco creme leave in, and pomegranate con. Just bee mine and nounou and I think I'll be done. Swinging thru hv to see what bj is offering.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Eisani So...You Drankin' 2-Nite? I need you to help me stay up. So, Imma be needin' a laugh 

I gotta get:

Bee Mine
DB
And a coupla' Esty vendors I got my eye on. 

Did you change your mind about b.a.s.k.?

ETA: Don't forget about Saravun Naturals 20% Ya'll!

That Broccoli Seed Hair Butter & the Castor Seed Hair Butter is All that! (and cheap)


----------



## mkd

Happy thanksgiving ladies!  

I am sooooooo tired and I have a wine headache.  I think I am doing ssi and scooping up some makeup.


----------



## mkd

Oh and that Pura sale sounds great!  I am glad it lasts so long, I am going to get a few things.


----------



## La Colocha

Hey ladies, stopping by. Just woke up, had a few daqiris (sp) and passed out. Nothing much going on just relaxing.


----------



## chebaby

mkd, i have a slight head ache too. i hope you feel better.
i just convinced a co worker to go to the store with me tonight the malls are gonna be crazy. Tysons corner, them people dont play. i hope we takin' his car cause i dont need nobody scratching mine cause they tryna get a spot.
hmmmm i wonder if chipotle gonna be open


----------



## bronzebomb

Finally!  Uncle Funky's Daughter

20% off.

Code:  iloveunclefunkys

All day Friday!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> Hey ladies, stopping by. *Just woke up, had a few daqiris (sp) and passed out.* Nothing much going on just relaxing.


 
@La Colocha Lawd...Ya'll Gets ta' Drankin' and Ltown'in   

Laughin' chebaby tryna' get her Chipotle on


----------



## IDareT'sHair

bronzebomb Lawd Chile...I'm soooo glad you got your UFD Sale you been feinin' for.

Charz Shay72 beautyaddict1913  Ya'll betta' get on it too!


----------



## mkd

chebaby, thank you and I hope you feel better too.  I love chipotle.


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> @La Colocha Lawd...Ya'll Gets ta' Drankin' and Ltown'in
> 
> Laughin' @chebaby tryna' get her Chipotle on



I was drinking and watch the dave chapelle show, next thing my eyes got heavy and i had to crawl in bed.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I'm putting Saravun's Lank in this Thread! 20% = *bf2020*


http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=...qcWfDw&usg=AFQjCNGPkC7jZSftWf3XjRm0Zxv7PmJCLA


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @La Colocha Lawd...Ya'll Gets ta' Drankin' and Ltown'in
> 
> Laughin' @chebaby tryna' get her Chipotle on


  im saying though, if imma be shopping i might as well be eatin too


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *im saying though, if imma be shopping i might as well be eatin too*


 
chebaby  I Feel You!  I want one of them Hot Stuffin'-Muffin's


----------



## bronzebomb

IDareT'sHair. Lawd!  Finally!  3 Sisters had 25% off UFD and I only purchased 2 items!  I might as well get the other stuff now!  I am thinking it will be my only purchase!

I am tickled that you knew I was waiting/lusting for it!


----------



## beautyaddict1913

Hello ladies!
I hope you all are enjoying ur holiday! I have been snacking all day and Im just now fixing a plate! Good thing I will be staying up late lol.

But I just hit paynah on KBB - got 2 super silkys for myself and 2 sweet ambrosias for my mom.

Just waiting on Darcy's & HV. May go check out BFH while I wait lol.


----------



## beautyaddict1913

bronzebomb how is the shipping on UFD - have u already tried the stuff u got from 3sisters?

mkd where are u getting makeup? who has a sale?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

beautyaddict1913  I didn't care for the New BFH Site. 

It was too busy & doing too much

Somebody said 20% off, but I couldn't see no _Twoony_ nothing (unless I wasn't looking in the right place)

And it doesn't look like they have the Shine Rinses any more.  Which was 1 of the only things I was interested in.erplexed


----------



## Shay72

bronzebomb said:


> Finally! Uncle Funky's Daughter
> 
> 20% off.
> 
> Code: iloveunclefunkys
> 
> All day Friday!


 
Damn! Damn! I've been waiting on this one too


----------



## bronzebomb

beautyaddict1913 I only tried the Glossy, and I love it!


----------



## beautyaddict1913

dang just made a play cart on ufd - ground shipping is $8.26 for one item and im right here in Houston smh


----------



## IDareT'sHair

If anyone's interested?  Where curlyhersheygirl  She likes this Vendor.



http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=...-cGeDw&usg=AFQjCNEw1duTCRv4786h5cn8-XO5AgpeGA


----------



## beautyaddict1913

IDareT'sHair I was thinking the same thing about the busy site - nothing was wrong with the website at first...just the prices duhh! That deterred me from ordering! She done got so rich she cant even make a good website lol


----------



## IDareT'sHair

beautyaddict1913 said:


> @IDareT'sHair I was thinking the same thing about the busy site - nothing was wrong with the website at first...just the prices duhh! That deterred me from ordering! *She done got so rich she cant even make a good website lol*


 
beautyaddict1913 Girl I was gettin' Dizzy at that Colorful mess and them _Not-So-Colorful_ Prices


----------



## beautyaddict1913

I have 2 16 oz. Pumpkin conditioners in my basket at Darcy's. I think thats all Im getting from her!


----------



## Brownie518

That new BFH site....


----------



## La Colocha

Brownie518 said:


> That new BFH site....



Too much going on, about had a seizure looking at that.


----------



## chebaby

ok i changed my mind. i aint going to no mall at no midnight. 
plus i want some carols daughter and they dont have no carols daughter store.


----------



## Shay72

beautyaddict1913 said:


> I have 2 16 oz. Pumpkin conditioners in my basket at Darcy's. I think thats all Im getting from her!


Darcy's cart is ready now. This prompted me to go back and look for the larger sizes again.


----------



## La Colocha

chebaby said:


> ok i changed my mind. i aint going to no mall at no midnight.
> plus i want some carols daughter and they dont have no carols daughter store.



I can't make up my mind if i want to go out or not. I will be up anyway, i like these hours better than 5-6 in the morning. I was hoping a lot of people would be drunk by now anyway so idk.


----------



## fattyfatfat

I'll live through you ladies b/c I dont want anything this Black Friday.

well maybe...just ONE thing from Hairveda.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

That Durn Nounou starts PST! Lawd....I ain't stayin' up for that Eisani.


----------



## Eisani

IDareT'sHair I forgot all about Bask til I saw their FB post about opening early *getting on ipad rhet nah*. No drinking for me tonight, have to work for a few hours tomorrow. That's the down side to having a job tied to the stock market but I'm grateful.


----------



## Eisani

IDareT'sHair said:


> That Durn Nounou starts PST! Lawd....I ain't stayin' up for that @Eisani.


PACIFIC?! *deletes cart and goes to Darcy's since Camille Rose can wait*

Had to edit. Wow @ Pacifica  Nounou bent my mind for a second.


----------



## Eisani

My only hang up with some of these products is in the back of my mind I'm reading the ingredients and looking like I have all this stuff already-I can just make my own!


----------



## La Colocha

I'm not going out, dh went scouting and he said there were lines wrapped around target, the mall, barnes and nobles and people had tents outside of best buy lmao. Kmart opens at 6 so i will probably go there, i noticed last year they kept their bf prices weeks past the sale.


----------



## chebaby

La Colocha said:


> I can't make up my mind if i want to go out or not. I will be up anyway, i like these hours better than 5-6 in the morning. I was hoping a lot of people would be drunk by now anyway so idk.


 well ive never been out on BF before and these people scare me from all the horror stories i heard of people getting trampled and stuff. and this mall we call the "rich" people mall so i know there are gonna be fools ready to jack you at your car or im just paranoid, either way im not sure.


----------



## Seamonster

Just finished eating I am stuffed, bout to go do my ssi haul. 
bronzebomb whew, I sure wish I could have had some of them southern hog mauls with some hot vinegar. I am in Cali, so I have to do it all myself, I am having barbecued pig feet for New Years, just brined fresh ones, and put them in the freezer for new years.


----------



## La Colocha

chebaby said:


> well ive never been out on BF before and these people scare me from all the horror stories i heard of people getting trampled and stuff. and this mall we call the "rich" people mall so i know there are gonna be fools ready to jack you at your car or im just paranoid, either way im not sure.



 Im sure it will be ok, i don't like fighting folks. Especially if im just going to look. Its not worth it, when he said tents i knew it was a wrap.


----------



## chebaby

La Colocha said:


> Im sure it will be ok, i don't like fighting folks. Especially if im just going to look. Its not worth it, when he said tents i knew it was a wrap.


 my co worker said he saw tents set up at the best buy out here too i would never.
i just want to go to sephora and express but yeeeeeeaaaaa that probably wont happen. lol


----------



## Eisani

PAYNAHPAYNAHPAYNAHPAYNAHPAYNAHPAYNAH!!!!!

Darcy's (16 oz pumpkin, avocado & plum twisting cream), Bee Mine (DC, Luscious and a small Deja's in peach), MHC (2 Olive you) are locked and loaded. Oh shoot, forgot about HV again . I had a change of heart about Bask for some reason.


----------



## beautyaddict1913

Eisani do u already use the darcy's twisting cream?


----------



## Eisani

BeeMine is done, Darcy's is moving SLOW!!

beautyaddict1913 no, this will be my first time ordering the twisting cream. If the damn order will go through


----------



## La Colocha

I guess i will sit here and watch yall *sips on another daiquiri*.


----------



## beautyaddict1913

Ok whats going on with Darcy's? I didnt see that a code was necessary.

Just checked out at HV - got hydrasillica, cocasta oil, almond glaze, whipped cream, and green tea butter.


----------



## Shay72

Darcy's was slow but I'm done. I can not figure out where to put the coupon code for UFD so they will not be getting my money.


----------



## Shay72

beautyaddict1913
The code for Darcy's is blackfriday.


----------



## beautyaddict1913

Thank you @Shay72! Just checked out at Darcy's! 
2 Pumpkin Condish! Im done! So proud of myself. Came in under budget!!!


:thatsall:


----------



## Shay72

beautyaddict1913
Yes, I used it.


----------



## Pompous Blue

beautyaddict1913 said:


> Ok whats going on with Darcy's? I didnt see that a code was necessary.


beautyaddict1913 The information on kisforkinky's website was wrong. A code is needed. *blackfriday*


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Eisani  I was wrong about Nounou.  They opened up EST.


----------



## Eisani

Darcy's went through. 
I just lost my natural mind on hairveda! BJ lurves her moneeeee!!!

ETA: Nevermind. *****lumps done got all the Whipped Gelly. I feel deflated and don't want any of the other stuff now. All or nothing.


----------



## Ogoma

Didn't mean to intrude.


----------



## beautyaddict1913

lol random!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I think I might be done.

I got:
2 DB DC'er
1 16 ounce BeeMine Conditioner
It's Perfectly Natural Products *Big Cartel/Esty*
Christine Gant Neem Oil *Esty*
Tried to get some Silk Dreams Wheat Conditioner @Shay72 but didn't see where it was discounted (per the Web-page 10-20% on all Conditioners)


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Lawd.....What the What!  *random*


----------



## SimJam

hay ladies, hope u had a good thanksgiving

BJs got my monayz, only thing is when I was checking out it said the acaiberry phyto was sold out so I clicked payna real quick.... but then when I went back to the website it was back in stock ... dammit

I'll prolly add it to my cyber monday cart if its still available then .... oh welll Im off to bed.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> I guess i will sit here and watch yall **sips on another daiquiri*.*


 
La Colocha  Lawd...You Been Gettin' Your Sips On today


----------



## IDareT'sHair

SimJam You Know BJ ain't gone run outta nothin' till folks run outta dat Monnneeeee


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> @La Colocha  Lawd...You Been Gettin' Your Sips On today



Yes girl, its time to be a lazy glutton for a bit.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> Yes girl, its time to be a lazy glutton for a bit.


 
La Colocha  I'm Glad You Gettin' Your Chill On!


----------



## Shay72

IDareT'sHair
I had the same experience with Silk Dreams. I will try again later.


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> @La Colocha  I'm Glad You Gettin' Your Chill On!



Yes, eat, sleep, drank all day. I will be better tommorrow, maybe.


----------



## SimJam

im wavering on the pura naturals cupachu hair butter and the chocolate hair smoothie .... hmmmmmmm


----------



## Eisani

IDareT'sHair you know I love you. EtSy. 

I think I'm satisfied. Since I got my Darcy's directly from Darcy's, I'm good on Nounou 'nem. The Camille Rose was just going to be something extra. *lemme go double check though*  This bug ain't no JOKE!


----------



## Eisani

SimJam said:


> im wavering on the pura naturals cupachu hair butter and the chocolate hair smoothie .... hmmmmmmm


YES. Can't you buy one and get the other free? Douet! oke:


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Lemme go check out what BJ 'Nem got going on...................


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 chebaby  The Methi Set is 12 bucks.


----------



## SimJam

Eisani said:


> YES. Can't you buy one and get the other free? Douet! oke:


 
have your tried them

ummm I want both


----------



## IDareT'sHair

SimJam the Chocolate Hair Smoothie is thebomb.com  & really Great for Steaming.

It's Rich & Decadent and Smells like a Dessert.  Overall Great Product.

The Butter....I thought mine was a little Grainy.  But Brownie got some and said hers with Perfect.


----------



## Eisani

SimJam haven't tried them yet but that's a helluva deal!

So BJ has restocked or did folks just empty their carts? Lawd I feel weak lol! Tell me why I have Jessicurl Too Shea and another Olive you in my Nounou cart? Red head Jessi knows she could've offered 25% off too! Talkin bout comin to do someone's hair... She knows she's going to pick someone within driving distance. *cackles*


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My New Fav HV ACV Phinishing Rinse is *$4.80. * I just bought that a week or so ago at Full Priceerplexed


----------



## divachyk

From Darcy's - transitioning creme and pumpkin conditioner


----------



## destine2grow

Hey ladies I just finish some of my shopping at Walmart and ToysRus. Now I need to check on these other sites. I don't know what to get


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Eisani I wouldn't mind having another *cough* Liter of Too Shea! 

She gets that 2011 Black Friday Wack Award.


----------



## divachyk

Eisani - I wanted Camille Rose and was planning to buy CR and DB from Sage but I purchased from DB direct instead.


----------



## Eisani

Why is Nounou tryna charge me VA sales tax? Iont live in no VA!


----------



## beautyaddict1913

Eisani I died laughin at redhead Jesse!

Yall this has been a pretty good BF! Last year was the WORSE! Companies were giving 5% off and 15% off lol!


----------



## Eisani

Nounou done got hacked off the list as well. I think it was a very productive night. G'nite ladies!


----------



## beautyaddict1913

Dang NouNou doesnt have anymore WDT smh


----------



## Eisani

divachyk said:


> @Eisani - I wanted Camille Rose and was planning to buy CR and DB from Sage but I purchased from DB direct instead.


If you can bypass the VA sales tax, CR is 25% off @ Nounou plus free shipping, no minimum. I just deleted because nothing I could do to remove the sales tax. I'm not paying tax in a state I'm not even in!


----------



## Eisani

divachyk said:


> @Eisani - I wanted Camille Rose and was planning to buy CR and DB from Sage but I purchased from DB direct instead.


If you can bypass the VA sales tax, CR is 25% off @ Nounou plus free shipping, no minimum. I just deleted because nothing I could do to remove the sales tax. I'm not paying tax in a state I'm not even in!

Decided against Saravun as well. Good prices/sale but once again, I can make that **** myself.


----------



## divachyk

Eisani - thx for that. Will check it out but agree on sales tax.


----------



## SimJam

ok, got da pura naturals ....

need to go to bed


----------



## divachyk

What's Nounou site address? I am on my iPad in Best Buy's parking lot. I dont have it linked and didn't find it through google.


----------



## chebaby

i guess imma stop off at HV and get that methi set and another whipped ends.


----------



## SimJam

OK im good now.
got my HV and pura naturals

I took off monday from work so I can browse my cyber monday sales in peace lol

Imma get some stuff from buttersnbars and snatch some HV bags
and some other non hair stuff 

good nite for real.... Im good


----------



## divachyk

HV - wasn't planning to buy but....I feel weak to reduced pricing 
1 sitrinnalh 
1 ph rinse
1 moist pro


----------



## chebaby

just ordered 2 whipped ends and 1 methi set.


----------



## SimJam

divachyk said:


> What's Nounou site address? I am on my iPad in Best Buy's parking lot. I dont have it linked and didn't find it through google.


 

http://www.nounouboutique.com/


----------



## divachyk

SimJam said:


> http://www.nounouboutique.com/



Thx u! 

Sent from my DROIDX


----------



## chebaby

just made another sage order. bee mine luscious in island mango and AV totally twisted.


----------



## Shay72

IDareT'sHair
Ordered my Silk Dreams this morning. I'm guessing she will refund my shipping because it should have been free. I hear she has great customer service so I ain't worried about it.


----------



## Brownie518

I got 2 Darcy's Pumpkin seed elixirs and got some It's Perfectly Natural. That's it so far. I knocked out and woke up at 4.30 so the stuff I wanted from HV was gone, of course. I'm about to check out b.a.s.k and Silk Dreams right now...


----------



## La Colocha

Morning ladies, up and at em this morning. Im going to kmart and hour late, lmao. Oh well folks should be shopped out by now. Talk to yall later and have a good day.


----------



## Ltown

Good BF morning, busy yesterday, tired didn't sleep well.  

IDareT'sHair, i know you got your stuff.  Hairtage was out of stock at 1230am, i did get sauvran(don't remember the spelling), HV sell was too good to pass up got VF, some other oils(never remember, im old) that enough of hair stuff no more this year.

divachyk, got up at 4 hit JCP got sone good, deal, hit Macy got new coats and clothes, last hit was kohl got my keurig $50 off  i'm going to bed now


----------



## Shay72

@Ltown
Just message her your order for Hairitage.


----------



## divachyk

Ltown - Dh and I have been at it all night. Stopped to several stores. We are getting in bed now. We need sleep to hit the road again this afternoon.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Morning ladies. I was having too much fun with DH last night  so I was late on some sales.

I did manage to get 4 16oz DB pumpkin conditioner and my Oyin order.
I passed on HV even though that was a great deal and SSI and I missed nounou boutique's CR selection. With most other deals the shipping negated the deal so I passed.

I'm about to get some coffee and hit the stores catch yall later.


----------



## La Colocha

Just got back and its a mad house out there, you'd think it was the end of the world. Saw some familiar faces and got some things that i wanted. Got the nook simple touch at b&n for $79, they still had a lot left. Walmart was out of the kindles, but i am satisfied with what i got.


----------



## Eisani

Hey pay nah divas! I'm so sleepy this morning! I need coffee before I hit the streets. Boo went to Walmart with his brother last night and scored a 40in tv (this must be going in the bedroom because that monster tv he just bought is in the den), a pc and digital cam for dd and a router. He wouldn't let m see what else he got, but they diddnt get back until about 45 minutes ago. I'm proud of him!

I'm about to make coffee and go in to black work for a while . I'm sure I'll be doing more online shopping.


----------



## mkd

beautyaddict1913,I am thinking about getting a nude palette from balm cosmetics.  They have matte palette that looks pretthpy too.  Their site is 40 percent off.


----------



## Shay72

I actually bought some avosoya from HV. I use it on my skin. I'm done.


----------



## 13StepsAhead

Hey divas, so I backed out on my BF hair list and purchased my iPad  I decided that I need to focus on what I have and what I can ship overseas.


----------



## Charz

All I got was 3 countainers of Funk Butters from Oyin.


----------



## Eisani

Charz you didn't buy anything else? No Uncle Funky's? Hell, no furniture?


----------



## divachyk

Hey Ladies - my BF hair shopping is officially over I suppose. I didn't even make it to Cyber Mon! I know need to focus on boring stuff such as household items, necessities, etc.  The fun and games was exciting while it lasted.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

divachyk I feel you.  It was fun while it lasted. 

I had a Cart of Silk Dreams, but backed it all out.  I'll try to catch it around Christmas, maybe at 25%+.

I'm happy with the stuff I got and should be good on products for a long, long time.

Rubbed some Tiiva Oil on Scalp and just kinda lounging around.  I got my Carpet cleaned earlier (white), so I am trying to stay off of it for a few hours.


----------



## divachyk

IDareT'sHair we had white carpet before and it was beautiful but so hard to keep sparkling clean. I'm happy with the items I scored also. Came in under budget so that's even better.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

divachyk  Yeah, I get it cleaned about 2-3 times a year Winter/Spring etc.  It's only me tho' and there are some rooms I don't even go into.

I use to have Hard Wood and IMO, that's alot of trouble too. 

Christmas Sales -- I might get 1-2 things. erplexed


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Jamaican Oils is having a Sale on their Combo Packages (and others) of Extra Dark JBCO.  The Sale's been on a while, but I thought I'd post it anyway.  


http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=...kb24Dw&usg=AFQjCNHIb5hwiMKjeO4rR3hoHLTu7JOUbw


----------



## Charz

Eisani nope. i actually camped out with my bff so she could get stuff. I splurged on some orange Dr. Dre Beats Studio headphones earlier last week, those were $300 so i'm trying to not spend any moneyyyy.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Charz  Sounds like you're having a Great time!  Good to See you!

How are you wearing your Hair?


----------



## chebaby

Chello ladies
So I got some stuff I dis not plan on. Like HV and a second sage order. I Mina want that new curl junkie gel but I think I'll pass.


----------



## La Colocha

T can you add me to the hot challenge, i just posted and didn't know it was a challenge. Hey ladies, just relaxing and lurking today.


----------



## chebaby

so i just came from whole foods and got a big bottle of AO GPB and a tube of giovanni reconstructor. since i dont have a hard protein(i dont think i have enough aphogee left) i will steam with the giovanni after i pre poo with GPB.

i ordered a second jar of bee mine luscious moisturizer so ill give my current jar to the moms.


----------



## Eisani

I'm at the bar   but I only had two drins. About to hit the store for Christmas decorations then going home. IDareT'sHair I made a Silk Dreams cart and backed out too.


----------



## Brownie518

Hey, ladies!! I'm tipsy!!  And I am in no mood to be around people today but SO is insisting that I stop being such a meanie. 

I really didn't get anything. I think I will end up getting some SSI before Monday, and I see Gleau oil is 20% off until 12/3 so I'll get a few bottles of that, also. We were cleaning up today and I found my SSI Pomegrante conditioner, some Marie Dean, and some WDT that I need to knock out. 

I did finish up another SM Purification mask and Claudie's Normalizing. I have to check and see if I have another jar of that goodness.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Eisani said:


> *I'm at the bar   but I only had two drins*. .


 
@Eisani Okay Girl......... Lawd...Are you sure it wasn't 3 _drins???_


----------



## chebaby

so i got a new boo and he already wants to take me away for a weekend for my birthday NEXT month is that moving too fast??? im always super paranoid and yea. that seems kinda fast.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Eisani Okay Girl......... *Lawd...Are you sure it wasn't 3 drins???*


----------



## destine2grow

Hey ladies!!!! I just realize that I need some protein dc. I didn't participate in any hair sales. I have already spent $800 on kids xmas!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *so i got a new boo and he already wants to take me away for a weekend for my birthday NEXT month is that moving too fast??? im always super paranoid and yea. that seems kinda fast*.


 
chebaby  WAIT!  This isn't _'luscious locs'_ is it?.....

And you've already answered that question.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@chebaby I did a _tiny_ unexpected sale. Imma go to the P.O. later on. 

So, I'll put your reconstructors in the mail too.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby WAIT! *This isn't 'luscious locs' is it?*.....
> 
> And you've already answered that question.


 naw its not him i wish it was then i wouldnt have asked this question cause i woulda been like YES, PLEASE and THANK YOU


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby I did a _tiny_ unexpected sale. Imma go to the P.O. later on.
> 
> So, I'll put your reconstructors in the mail too.


 thanx lady.
i gotta go to the PO tomorrow too i freakin hate going to the PO. but that sale got me my first sage order


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> naw its not him i wish it was then i wouldnt have asked this question cause *i woulda been like YES, PLEASE and THANK YOU*


chebaby  Me Too!   We Nas'TAY....



chebaby said:


> thanx lady.
> i gotta go to the PO tomorrow too* i freakin hate going to the PO*. but that sale got me my first sage order


 
chebaby Girl..who you tellin'?


----------



## Eisani

IDareT'sHair  it wwas just two. I didn't say what size though. In the store now browsing. Uh, why are LED lights so dang high?? Shizzle!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Eisani said:


> @IDareT'sHair  *it wwas just two. I didn't say what size though. In the store now browsing. Uh, why are LED lights so dang high?? Shizzle!!*


 
Eisani  WWWass it juussst 2?

Lawd...puhleeeze Gurl...Don't get in no trouble.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby Me Too!   *We Nas'TAY*....
> 
> 
> 
> @chebaby Girl..who you tellin'?


  its a tough job but someones gotta do it


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@chebaby I know. We Bad.

I wish You could take my stuff to the Post Office.............


----------



## Seamonster

whew, I think I bought every butta I encountered, lawd, let people quit offering me free shipping, and a sale price I am weak. Guess I am going to have to butter the body, I am going to be greasy this winter. Soft, and smelling purty. Off to find some containers for this huge stash I need to hide as it arrives.


----------



## Seamonster

Oh and yes, I got one of them two hundred dollar TV's too. Hope I win SSI huetiful steamer or some kind soul puts one on the product exchange cause I hauled out Santa's Reindeer over here.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Seamonster

What all did you get (Hair Products)?


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Hey ladies. I did some damage at the stores today and I'm about to hit paynah at Gap.

I'll rinse my dc out in a bit.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl

Gone & Get Down Curly!  What are you DC'ing with?

@Seamonster I wish I coulda' gotten 1 of those TV's


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby I know. We Bad.
> 
> *I wish You could take my stuff to the Post Office*.............


 i wish you could take mine


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *i wish you could take mine*


 
chebaby  I know Girl.  Ain't it a Drag?  Imma go in a few.


----------



## Seamonster

IDareT'sHair
SSI
avocado rinse
coco detangle

Hairitage hydration
blackberry sage butter
blackberry shampoo
sprout it
scalp calm balm
horsetail grease
mango cloud

Saravun
2 broccoli butters

Kyra's Ultimate
Pomegranate butter
Tacuma butter

Tiiva's 
oil and shampoo

Mozeke
Detangle me
Carrot protein mask
Moisture mask
Mango Holding butter
Mango butter
Almond Pudding
babassu twist cream

Darcy's 
Plum oil
Pumpkin condish

Claire Brown
Lace butter
growth oil 
chocolate poo bar
cinnamon poo bar
love spell poo bar
cucumber poo bar
Ayurvedic poo bar
Clarifying poo bar

I still have to finish my Claudie's cart, she was helping me pick everything.


----------



## Charz

IDareT'sHair

Like this everyday.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IEtcEMByeKg


----------



## Shay72

I checked on Jasmine's etsy shop and she posted that she is done for good.


----------



## destine2grow

Eisani I receive my gift from the exchange

I also receive my Aveyou order. I am trying to find me a good protein dc. I might just watch the exchange forum.


----------



## Eisani

Finally home. I bought all new ornaments/decorations, two wreaths, garland for the mantle and entryway, two door mats and 4 boxes of them old high LED lights. I'm ty-red.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Charz

DROOL-WORTHY and I love the Color!  

Very Nice Video!


----------



## Charz

Thanks IDareT'sHair!


----------



## chebaby

i am bored out my mind lol. thinking about what else i can buy lol. i was thinking about getting a 16oz ssi okra. it was nice when i mixed it with GPB. but i hate to order one thing. then i was gonna order curl junkie new gel but again, 1 thing. so i dont know.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Seamonster


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby  I feel you.  For some strange reason, I wanna buy something else.

Lawd.....


----------



## beautyaddict1913

Seamonster nice haul!

Hello ladies! Just made it home from the gym...last night I did an overnight HOT with grapeseed oil and in a little bit Im about to detangle with Curls Coconut sublime, wash with my CV ayurvedic bar (im so tired of those shampoo bars, cant believe I used to LOVE them lol), do an ACV rinse, then Henna overnight, and I will steam tomoro with KBB Luscious Locks!

What are yall up to?


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby I feel you. For some strange reason, I wanna buy something else.
> 
> Lawd.....


 what you thinking about getting?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@beautyaddict1913

Hey Ms. Beauty!

I just bought 2 Broccoli Butters from Saravun


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I Still Don't Have my AveYou!  What the What??????

Errrbody else got theirs and used it up already


----------



## beautyaddict1913

lol T! I dont have mine either. If I dont have it by Wednesday then I will be worried but i shol didnt expect to get it today lol


----------



## IDareT'sHair

beautyaddict1913 I Just looked. 

Mine is here (in the city) due to arrive on Monday.


----------



## Shay72

Just went back to SSI and ordered that Tahitian Vanilla Leave In. Should ordered it in the first place, not really but you know what I'm saying .


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72  Yeah, that 30% be talkin'.  

Hmp.  I wanna go back to Nounou 25% & Free Shipping over $30.00 is talkin' to me.


----------



## beautyaddict1913

Just ordered some Monoi Cloud on Hairitage Hydrations. Thought about getting the horsetail butter but I backed it out - really wanted that Monoi Cloud and it was saying that it was the last one. Shipping is so minimal that I dont mind just getting one thing lol


----------



## Eisani

IDareT'sHair said:


> I Still Don't Have my AveYou!  What the What??????
> 
> Errrbody else got theirs and used it up already



I only got one shipping notice from Aveyou the same day I ordered but I haven't heard a word on the second order. I placed them a few minutes apart 

Lawd lemme get outta this thread before I catch the spurrrt.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Eisani said:


> I only got one shipping notice from Aveyou the same day I ordered but I haven't heard a word on the second order. I placed them a few minutes apart
> 
> *Lawd lemme get outta this thread before I catch the spurrrt.*


 

@Eisani _*catch the spurrrrrrt*_oke:oke:oke:

@beautyaddict1913 You need the Creamy Horsetail Butter & the Creamy Jojoba Butter

Went into Sage & order 2 DB Pumpkin Seed Exlirs


----------



## beautyaddict1913

dang yall we are supposed to be done buying stuff lol! guess I will get the horsetail butter later. the discount aint that deep for me to go mash paynah again lol


----------



## hannan

IDareT'sHair said:


> I Still Don't Have my AveYou!  What the What??????
> 
> Errrbody else got theirs and used it up already



IDareT'sHair What?! I've got all of mine today aaaaand it came through Fed-Ex. You know they take forever and a day to get around here. That's strange. Is it in the city at least?


----------



## divachyk

I considered buying from Mozeke but that $9 shipping changed my mind. I might order some of the Saravun butters and use as body butter. Is that being ghetto?


----------



## bronzebomb

I purchased Bee Mine Juicy & 2 ounce Deja's Hair Milk, Komaza Coconut hair pudding and lotion, & Uncle Funky's Daughter Thirsty Curls, Shining Star & Midnight Train. I am done with hair products!

I want a TV, iPad, Gucci purse, elliptical & digital frame.


----------



## Eisani

I done discovered another old box  I need help.


----------



## Seamonster

divachyk Girl it is winter time, I would much rather be ghetto soft and healthy, then sophisticated, crusty, and dry. My winter skin loves butters and balm, show the cuticles a little love too.


----------



## divachyk

lol Seamonster, I feel you. I ordered Broccoli Butter. Will try it out on my hair and then my skin if my hair rejects it. I am moving to an all butter regi for my skin. I've been using shea butter exclusively but would like to incorporate some other butters to mix it up a bit. I love fragrance items.


----------



## divachyk

So I have two groupons to use up from the Body Shop. Not sure what to get. The butters look nice but _do they provide lasting moisture_? I notice the first ingredient is water on most, if not all of them. Body products containing water as the first ingredient tend to evaporate on my skin so quickly leaving me feeling dry shortly after putting it on.


----------



## La Colocha

Morning ladies, its raining outside. I may take a trip to walmart just cause. Its the best time to go right now. Going to wash my hair later on with selsun blue naturals lemon shampoo, conditioner and detangle with organix cherry blossom and seal and braid with ab herbal oil. I found some really good satin bonnets at cvs, i threw away the package but i will try to find a picture of them. Best ones i have found on the ground so far they are $4.99.

Eta- they are conair bonnets

http://www.cvs.com/CVSApp/catalog/s...3&navAction=push&navCount=1&no_new_crumb=true

they are thick and slick inside and out. I will go and get the rest of them because its hard to find good bonnets.


----------



## Eisani

@LaColocha I may have to check CVS for those bonnets. I have a $30 store credit to use. 

Anybody plan on purchasing anything from Sally's online? Have a $5 off $20 coupon code. Just bought ASIAN on the ground with the other coupon. That and my pro discount was a nice lil reduction.

divachyk played with some ingredients last night and had to throw that batch out . Not giving up though! Going to try what I dreamed about last night!

My brother is dropping my nephew off today. He said he woke up knocking on the front door and saying "Tati!" I lurve my baybeh1


----------



## La Colocha

Eisani said:


> @LaColocha I may have to check CVS for those bonnets. I have a $30 store credit to use.
> 
> Anybody plan on purchasing anything from Sally's online? Have a $5 off $20 coupon code. Just bought ASIAN on the ground with the other coupon. That and my pro discount was a nice lil reduction.
> 
> @divachyk played with some ingredients last night and had to throw that batch out . Not giving up though! Going to try what I dreamed about last night!
> 
> My brother is dropping my nephew off today. He said he woke up knocking on the front door and saying "Tati!" I lurve my baybeh1



Yes grab one up e, usually they are thin and scratchy and see through. But these are really nice.


----------



## Eisani

About to cowash with this big ol bottle of organix coconut milk con I found in that box. I don't even remember buying it, and they must have only sold this size for a brief time! I haven't seen another 25 oz bottle! 

So lemme give a brief overview of what was in that box:

25 oz Organix coconut milk con
13 oz Organix coconut milk
13 oz Organix pomegranate and green tea con
ORS lock n twist gel
Jessicurl Too Shea!
2 HV Almond glazes
3 DevacurlOne (swear this is like a bottomless pit!)
2 Devacurl Set it Free
Fenugreek powder
Aussie Dual Personality
SSI Seyani Butter
...I quit looking after that . I may give the whole box to mom. I don't remember any of these purchases! A lot of the stuff is brand new or apparently only used a couple times. Good lawd.


----------



## natura87

Hello ladies.

I just caught the spirit and bought some Purabody Naturals, cuz its BOGO. I got the Cupuacu butter, Moisture Milk and Mango Tea Scalp butter. I just chose a bunch of scents for teh BOGO stuff. I hope it doesnt stank.


Oh, and yesterday I caught a liter of Tigi on sale for 6 bucks so I grabbed that too.  Apparently there is an Ulta in my neck of the woods.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@La Colocha I bought a Scarf from Steinmart last week and it keeps sliding off. Thanks for the Pic!

@Eisani I use to love when my little nephew use to call me: Hot-Tea. I was always drinking "Tea" and he didn't know folks was saying _Auntie_, so he called me _Hot Tea_.

Lawd...It was the cutest thing. We'd all fall out laughing.


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> @La Colocha I bought a Scarf from Steinmart last week and it keeps sliding off. Thanks for the Pic!
> 
> @Eisani I use to love when my little nephew use to call me: Hot-Tea. I was always drinking "Tea" and he didn't know folks was saying _Auntie_, so he called me _Hot Tea_.
> 
> Lawd...It was the cutest thing. We'd all fall out laughing.



Your welcome, ive given up on scarves. Its bonnets all the way.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

hannan  Mine is here in the City, but it is coming via UPS and is slated to arrive on Monday. It was here yesterday. 

I wish it was Fed-Ex because UPS doesn't deliver on Saturdays.erplexed


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha  Imma look for that Bonnet next time I'm in CVS.  

I miss the PrettyWrap.  Mine tore up!


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> @La Colocha  Imma look for that Bonnet next time I'm in CVS.
> 
> I miss the PrettyWrap.  Mine tore up!



Mine been gone to glory.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Eisani said:


> About to cowash with this big ol bottle of organix coconut milk con I found in that box. I don't even remember buying it, and they must have only sold this size for a brief time! I haven't seen another 25 oz bottle!
> 
> So lemme give a brief overview of what was in that box:
> 
> *25 oz Organix coconut milk con*
> *13 oz Organix coconut milk*
> *13 oz Organix pomegranate and green tea con*
> *ORS lock n twist gel*
> *Jessicurl Too Shea!*
> *2 HV Almond glazes*
> *3 DevacurlOne (swear this is like a bottomless pit!)*
> *2 Devacurl Set it Free*
> *Fenugreek powder*
> *Aussie Dual Personality*
> *SSI Seyani Butter*
> *...I quit looking after that *. I may give the whole box to mom. I don't remember any of these purchases! A lot of the stuff is brand new or apparently only used a couple times. Good lawd.


 
Eisani  Geezus Take the PJ Wheel! 

Lawd....That's more than some people's Total Stashes


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> *Mine been gone to glory.*


 
La Colocha  Mine too!  Gone & Back!  And so has the Website!


----------



## natura87

Ummm, yeah I just grabbed some Oyin too. I wanted to try that Sugar Berry Pomade and I haven't had any HH in a while, I grabbed a few other things too.

I am good for a while when it comes to hair stuff. I'm gonna have to wear my hair out alot in the winter.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

A Big new little Hit is Hairitage Hydrations!

I really like that little stuff!

The:

Peach Pomade
Creamy Jojoba Butter with Argan Oil
Creamy Horsetail Butter
"Clouds" Mango, Avocado (didn't like Monoi, but I don't like Gardenia)
Sprout *CG's Mixed Greens*
Happy Hempy Hair *HV Green Tea Butter*
Blackberry & Sage

What I like about them (other than being _'inexpensive'_) they are just enough.  I need to tell her to develop some Coffee Product or Black Tea.

If You haven't tried any Hairitage Hydrations (Esty), don't sleep on them.


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> @La Colocha  Mine too!  Gone & Back!  And so has the Website!



Lmao, i know last time i looked a few months ago there were no pretty wraps left.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Hey La Colocha  I'm glad that Oil thang is working for you.


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> Hey @La Colocha  I'm glad that Oil thang is working for you.



Thanks, t me too, glad i started doing hots. My scalp feels so much better. And im not shedding so bad because im not scratching any more.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha  Black Tea Rinses have really helping me with my Shedding.  I'm doing my Hair tomorrow.

When are you doing yours again?


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> @La Colocha  Black Tea Rinses have really helping me with my Shedding.  I'm doing my Hair tomorrow.
> 
> When are you doing yours again?



Next wendsday, hot with water rinse.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

ButtersNBars In Support of Small Business Saturday

Free Shipping Code = *FREESHIPSAT*


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Used Up 1 Tiiva Growth Oil. Currently won't replace. Will be using Camille Rose Ultimate Growth Serum.

ETA:  The only reason I'm not replacing the Tiiva, I have several bottles of CR.


----------



## Ltown

Hey ladies, T, just brought my last hair product for the year. I had buuternbar cart for two weeks, the sale been 25-10%. I wanted ayruveda oils so now i'm good. I may gift some priducts for Christmas gifts.


----------



## SimJam

IDareT'sHair said:


> ButtersNBars In Support of Small Business Saturday
> 
> Free Shipping Code = *FREESHIPSAT*


 
I have a cart over there but was waititing for cyber monday to click paynah 

runs over to buttersnbars


----------



## IDareT'sHair

SimJam Yeah Sim, you betta' get that Free Ship.  It's a better deal.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Getting ready to Brew some Black Tea for my B.Tea Rinses.  Will add some of curlyhersheygirl Loose Tea Blend to the mix.

Thanks again Curly for that Bag of Tea.  I put some in my last Black Tea Rinse Brew.


----------



## divachyk

destine2grow said:


> Hey ladies!!!! I just realize that I need some protein dc. I didn't participate in any hair sales. I have already spent $800 on kids xmas!


dang destine2grow, will you adopt me? 

La Colocha IDareT'sHair and Eisani - my scaves slip and slide. I sleep so wild that bonnets are down around my eyes by morning. Not sure how the bonnet slides down from my forehead to my eyes.  Plus the elastic leaves a ring around my forehead. So unattractive when arriving to work. Perhaps I try one of CVS' bonnets to see if fits what I'm looking for.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Yeah, I usually try to get my Scarves from TJMaxx or Marshall's ON CLEARANCE.  

The PrettyWrap was a nice all-in-one, Scarf+Bonnet in 1, but they went out.

This one I got from Steinmart is Satin (originally $45.00 on Clearance for $3.97).  I prefer Silk ones tho'

divachyk


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl

Curly, are you done BF Haulin'?


----------



## divachyk

IDareT'sHair said:


> Yeah, I usually try to get my Scarves from TJMaxx or Marshall's ON CLEARANCE.
> 
> The PrettyWrap was a nice all-in-one, Scarf+Bonnet in 1, but they went out.
> 
> This one I got from Steinmart is Satin (originally $45.00 on Clearance for $3.97).  I prefer Silk ones tho'
> 
> @divachyk


IDareT'sHair - mine normally come from Sally's. I'll check your spots. I've never owned silk. Mine are satin.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@divachyk Yeah, TJMaxx & Marshall's usually has a nice selection of Silk Scarves on Clearance.

ETA:  The Silks stay in place.


----------



## Eisani

All my scarves are silk. I love the silk bandanas especially. I wear the big ones to bed and the smaller ones under my motorcycle helmet.


----------



## La Colocha

divachyk said:


> dang @destine2grow, will you adopt me?
> 
> @La Colocha @IDareT'sHair and @Eisani - my scaves slip and slide. I sleep so wild that bonnets are down around my eyes by morning. Not sure how the bonnet slides down from my forehead to my eyes.  Plus the elastic leaves a ring around my forehead. So unattractive when arriving to work. Perhaps I try one of CVS' bonnets to see if fits what I'm looking for.



These from cvs have a thin elastic but it doesn't leave a mark on me. I wore that sucker wend- this morning and put it right back on.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ltown said:


> Hey ladies, T, just brought my last hair product for the year. *I had buuternbar cart for two weeks*, the sale been 25-10%. I wanted ayruveda oils so now i'm good. *I may gift some priducts for Christmas gifts*.


 
Eisani  This right here is how I know when Ya'll Been Drankin'


----------



## divachyk

bronzebomb said:


> Girl I am from the South and we gets down!  My niece cleaned 30 pounds and she got hog mauls  (don't judge)


@bronezebomb - know I'm late with this response but I had oysters over the holiday. Yum.



IDareT'sHair said:


> @divachyk Yeah, TJMaxx & Marshall's usually has a nice selection of Silk Scarves on Clearance.
> 
> ETA:  The Silks stay in place.


IDareT'sHair - are these scarves for hair or fashion. Just making sure I look in the right area of the store. Dh and I will be hitting up TJ and Marshall's tomorrow.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

divachyk  For Fashion.  In that area.  The Long Rectangle ones are the ones I get.


----------



## Ltown

IDareT'sHair said:


> Eisani  This right here is how I know when Ya'll Been Drankin'




Negative, no drinking here maybe too fast typing on ipad!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ltown said:


> Negative, no drinking here *maybe too fast typing on ipad!*


 
Ltown  Hmp.  That's dem Spurrrrrrrts up in them Fangers


----------



## IDareT'sHair

If I make it outta Cyber Monday, this will be one of the 1st HV Sales I didn't buy anything.

I'll check out their Christmas Sales tho'.

_*i know bj gotta get paid*_


----------



## SimJam

darn I just realized today that I didnt get my whipped clouds from HV ..... I hope she restocks for cyber monday or for christmas


----------



## destine2grow

divachyk they got all A's so I am getting them what eva they want. I am not finish I have to get a few more electronics and other things.


----------



## Shay72

I know I should have done hair day today but I was too lazy . Well I guess I can start and get as much done as I can and finish it up tomorrow.


----------



## Eisani

destine2grow same reason why dd is getting a new pc, digi cam, Juicy bag and earrings, and maybe the Kindle Fire. That's it though . Lawd knows what's coming from the grandparents. They spoil her something terrible.


----------



## Eisani

Oh, I cowashed with that Too Shea I found , moisturized wwith my own moisturizer and rubbed some almond glaze on my edges. Threw this hair up in a Ficcare clip and kept it movin. Hmmm, lemme go check Bloomingdales site. Brb.

Eta nvm, let me sit down somewhere. That was the most random display of ADD .


----------



## destine2grow

Eisani you all over the place! lol


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I'll do my hair in the morning.

Will Cowash with:

Claudie Fortifying or Claudie Mango Cream Rinse
Do a Dudley Hair Rebuilder Rx under dryer *no plastic cap*
DC with Tivva DC'er
Black Tea Rinse
HV ACV final Rinse 
Leave-In Dry under dryer.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Eisani  What Bloomies Got?...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My Order from Sage Shipped


----------



## beautyaddict1913

Hello ladies!

Just hit paynah over on Saravun after T bumped that thread (got brocolli butter and castor butter)...smh...Im done for real lol...Im under budget so Im okay but the fact that i have 23 items on the way to my house and I have been using stuff up soooo slowly is what's bothering me lol

I washed my henna out this morning and Im sitting here with KBB mask in my hair too lazy to pull out my steamer


----------



## IDareT'sHair

beautyaddict1913 said:


> Hello ladies!
> 
> Just hit paynah over on Saravun after T bumped that thread (got brocolli butter and castor butter)...smh...Im done for real lol...Im under budget so Im okay but *the fact that i have 23 items on the way to my house and I have been using stuff up soooo slowly is what's bothering me lol*
> 
> I washed my henna out this morning and Im sitting here with KBB mask in my hair too lazy to pull out my steamer


 

beautyaddict1913  Lawd...Is it bothering you Beauty??

We gone all do better in 2012

*and gone & pull that steama' out!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

ETA: beautyaddict1913

I'm too Scurrrd to Count.


----------



## chebaby

chello ladies
just got finished laughin and eating with the family. im stuffed and ready to buy something lol.
speaking of buying something, i thought i had hit the jack pot once i realized there was a dudleys salon right down the street from me. i went in that thang with a bounce in my step. prancing around. i was like "ummm chello, i want a drc please". this slow chick was like ok let me get that for you. and then turn around and ask was i a professional. i was like  i want it for myself.
she said no but we can do the treatment here. i was like no thank you lol. i was so sad.
so i just picked up another aphogee treatment.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@chebaby

Hi Ms. Che, What you been doing all day?

ETA:  I just read your Post.  Gone & Get it off Amazon or Ebay


----------



## beautyaddict1913

lol T it is lol...I just couldnt help buying stuff! I have been making some changes to my staples list though. Like I used to luv HV Moist 24/7 but I like Curls Coconut Sublime much more! And I used to think the Donna Marie Miracurl Gelly was bomb.com but I hate the grainy texture that the product leaves on my hair...if I can just get a shampoo that I LOVE then I would be happy. Gotta try the Terrasentials. Im bored with the SheaMoisture shampoo. IDareT'sHair have u tried Elucence?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

beautyaddict1913  I have Elucence Clarifying Shampoo and Acidic Shampoo.  I don't think I have the Conditioner. 

I may have had the Conditioner at one time (but swapped it). erplexed 

I thought I read in another thread, someone said it had been discontinued?


----------



## beautyaddict1913

chebaby girl you shoulda told her yea (a professional PJ lol)

IDareT'sHair I was scared to count too. But I counted when I posted in the what did u buy thread...could be worse I suppose lol


----------



## IDareT'sHair

beautyaddict1913 said:


> @chebaby *girl you shoulda told her yea (a professional PJ lol)*
> 
> @IDareT'sHair I was scared to count too. But I counted when I posted in the what did u buy thread...could be worse I suppose lol


 
@beautyaddict1913 Now You Ain't Neva' Lied about that right there. 

Hmp. Shol' shoulda' told 'em I bet they woulda' gave it up then.chebaby


----------



## beautyaddict1913

Oh yea forgot to tell yall I used up the HV Cocasta when I oil rinsed today! I LOVE that stuff! I have a bottle on the way...will reorder more for Christmas!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

beautyaddict1913  I love that Oil too.  And don't it feel good to use up something?


----------



## SimJam

well my new years hair resolution is to not buy anymore new products (only refills)

I have unopened stuff from last BF and Christmas and I just bought 18 other products (not including my Qhemet that I plan to get and maybe some grab bags of monday). 
Darn u beautyaddict1913 for making me actually count the induvidual bottles of products I bought


----------



## beautyaddict1913

Im getting Qhemet too SimJam so dont feel bad lol. Now u got me thinking about grab bags lol


----------



## IDareT'sHair

beautyaddict1913 SimJam

Ya'll Go On with that.  I ain't countin'.


----------



## robot.

hey ladies. i hope everyone had a beautiful holiday!

I only got one product for black friday (bask coconilla serum). I'm kinda wishing I'd gotten the blackberry sage butter from that one seller on etsy. oh well, her prices are already reasonable enough, so i'll just order later.

i spent 10 weeks in that weave.  i got maybe an inch+ of growth. i was just happy to have that damn thing outta my scalp.  i took it out last week.

yesterday, i steamed with my mozeke dc, then shampooed with oyin's poo bar. i detangled with kimmay's leave-in (except i got the aloe vera gel, not juice by accident) and sectioned my hair in twists.

then i went through each twist and made smaller twists with miss jessie's curly pudding. then, i rolled each twist up with a perm rod and sat under the hooded dryer for 40-45 mins.

i love it!  my hair is so soft and easy to fluff in the morning. no more lumpy fro! i love that it's a stretched style and so far, has stood up to one night of my crazy sleeping. 

whew, long post lol. and i haven't forgotten about you Mama T! i promise, i'm sorry!


----------



## chebaby

yall so silly
i was about to offer to pay her under the table but i was like naw let me just go get my aphogee.


----------



## beautyaddict1913

IDareT'sHair did u see the herbal masque at butters n bars? Looks yum!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> yall so silly
> i was about to offer to pay her under the table but i was like naw let me just go get my aphogee.


 
@chebaby They Wrong for that Che! That's the same mess they pulled on Charz & Ltown at that Hair Expo.

@robot. Hi Ro! Girl, I know you got me.


----------



## robot.

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby They Wrong for that Che! That's the same mess they pulled on Charz & Ltown at that Hair Expo.
> 
> @robot. Hi Ro! Girl, I know you got me.





i'd been sick not too long ago, along with a death in the family, so i ended up missing a lot of class. i would follow along with the posted lectures and took really good notes from the book from home.

i know they hate me in my one class because i got an A on the midterm and i'm never there.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

beautyaddict1913 said:


> @IDareT'sHair *did u see the herbal masque at butters n bars? Looks yum!!*


 
beautyaddict1913  Is that the Pink Clay one?  I had that before.  It's really nice, but it's a bear to rinse out.  It makes your hair Uber Soft & Shiny.

I got 16 ounce Jar of "Grow My Hair".  I like that Chocolate/Pepperminty Smell and the Nice little 'tingle'.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

robot. said:


> i'd been sick not too long ago, along with a death in the family, so i ended up missing a lot of class. i would follow along with the posted lectures and took really good notes from the book from home.
> 
> *i know they hate me in my one class because i got an A on the midterm and i'm never there.*


 
robot.  They'll get over it.  You handle yo' business.


----------



## beautyaddict1913

IDareT'sHair no its different, doesnt seem to be clay based like that 'utten I mean other one lol


----------



## IDareT'sHair

beautyaddict1913 said:


> @IDareT'sHair *no its different, doesnt seem to be clay based like that 'utten I mean other one lol*


 
beautyaddict1913  Lawd...I could fight you for that Beauty

I just looked.

I didn't even look at anything else.

You Wrong for that.  Sounds Good tho'.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby They Wrong for that Che! That's the same mess they pulled on Charz & Ltown at that Hair Expo.
> 
> @robot. Hi Ro! Girl, I know you got me.


girl i walked up in that thang KNOWING i was gonna get my drc. i was like wait tell i tell T i got my drc i walked out that salon defeated lmao.

i started to get the mizani kerafuse treatment but i havent heard anything about it.


----------



## Ltown

chebaby said:


> yall so silly
> i was about to offer to pay her under the table but i was like naw let me just go get my aphogee.



chebaby, do you really need that drc? I'm sure you don't even need that strong protein, what worked before?    I'm sure you can save$$ and get a good strong protein.  IDareT'sHair, resident expert has made great suggestions.  Before lhcf i only used infusion23 and it has always been my go to, i used nexuus energencee it works for me. 

@robot, i'm sorry for your loss but you are doing great still in school kicking butts!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *girl i walked up in that thang KNOWING i was gonna get my drc. i was like wait tell i tell T i got my drc i walked out that salon defeated lmao.*
> 
> i started to get the mizani kerafuse treatment but i havent heard anything about it.


 
chebaby  That's so messed up on so many levels  Imma use the Rebuilder tommorrow.  I still have 1/2 bottle of that and some Dudley Cream Protein.  No DRC tho'.erplexed 

I thought about the Kerafuse too (at one time) but Brownie518 told me don't waste my money.  Or maybe it was the Moisturefuse.


----------



## beautyaddict1913

Ltown my package came today! Just checked the mail! Thank u luv!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

beautyaddict1913  That other one does have Pink Clay and Rhassoul.erplexed


----------



## fattyfatfat

Hey All. I just purchased the Twist Defining Cream, Coconut Cowash (LOVE THIS!!!) and the CocoShea Spray from As I Am Naturally.


----------



## beautyaddict1913

IDareT'sHair said:


> @beautyaddict1913 That other one does have Pink Clay and Rhassoul.erplexed


 
ughhh! Oh well!  At least we arent missing anything great lol


----------



## Eisani

destine2grow I'm terrible, I know. Just woke up from an unintended nap, about to go to dinner and a movie with the boo. Not sure what to wear. Wait, I think I know .


----------



## chebaby

Ltown, u r right. I'll stick with apogee it's only $10.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@fattyfatfat Fatty did you get it from Sally or did you order it on-line?

@chebaby I guess the Duo-Tex is completely out?....

Eisani  Have fun & what are you wearing?


----------



## fattyfatfat

IDareT'sHair, I purchased it from the ASIAN site.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

fattyfatfat said:


> @IDareT'sHair, I purchased it from the ASIAN site.


 
fattyfatfat  You are aware that Sally has it now right?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

ButtersNBars 20% off for Cyber Monday


----------



## fattyfatfat

I read about that AFTER I made the purchase . Is it cheaper at Sallys/do they have a better deal? IDareT'sHair




IDareT'sHair said:


> fattyfatfat  You are aware that Sally has it now right?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@fattyfatfat What I did notice, Sally had alot of the 16 ounce Sizes. I don't think (or I'm not sure) if they had the 8 ounce Sizes.

I looked on-line, but haven't been to Sally. 

I still have: 1 Coconut Cowash, 1 Cleansing Pudding, 1 Hydration Elation and 1 Double Butter.

ETA:  Last time I looked at ASIAN on-line, they still had $35.00 Free Shipping.


----------



## fattyfatfat

the free shipping definitely made me buy the products! Im on the Sally site now and I see that ASIAN is a few cents less there. I wish the Sallys over here was easier to get to.




IDareT'sHair said:


> @fattyfatfat What I did notice, Sally had alot of the 16 ounce Sizes. I don't think (or I'm not sure) if they had the 8 ounce Sizes.
> 
> I looked on-line, but haven't been to Sally.
> 
> I still have: 1 Coconut Cowash, 1 Cleansing Pudding, 1 Hydration Elation and 1 Double Butter.
> 
> ETA:  Last time I looked at ASIAN on-line, they still had *$35.00 Free Shipping*.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> curlyhersheygirl
> 
> Curly, are you done BF Haulin'?



Yes I'm done. I think


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl Again, Curly, thank you so much for the Tea. I'm putting it to good use.

ETA:  I did order some ButtersNBars (I _thought_ I was done too)erplexed


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @fattyfatfat Fatty did you get it from Sally or did you order it on-line?
> 
> @chebaby I guess the Duo-Tex is completely out?....
> 
> @Eisani  Have fun & what are you wearing?


IDareT'sHair,no duo tex isnt out. but i need a hard core right now thats why i was looking for the drc. the duo tex, judging by the ingredients would only be a medium for me.


----------



## divachyk

beautyaddict1913 said:


> Hello ladies!
> 
> Just hit paynah over on Saravun after T bumped that thread (got brocolli butter and castor butter)...smh...Im done for real lol...Im under budget so Im okay but the fact that i have *23 items*_ on the way to my house and I have been using stuff up soooo slowly is what's bothering me lol_
> 
> I washed my henna out this morning and Im sitting here with KBB mask in my hair too lazy to pull out my steamer


beautyaddict1913 I haven't counted my items but I'm sure it's not 23  I'm a slow user also. I have great intentions to do my hair multiple times a week but shoot, it just doesn't happen.



beautyaddict1913 said:


> Oh yea forgot to tell yall I used up the HV Cocasta when I oil rinsed today! I LOVE that stuff! I have a bottle on the way...will reorder more for Christmas!





beautyaddict1913 said:


> Im getting Qhemet too @SimJam so dont feel bad lol. Now u got me thinking about grab bags lol


beautyaddict1913 I have a sample I need to use first. I will have to patch test it because I have nut allergies and this product contains sweet almond oil (I think)



Eisani said:


> @destine2grow I'm terrible, I know. Just woke up from an unintended nap, about to go to dinner and a movie with the boo. Not sure what to wear. Wait, I think I know .


Whacha wearing E? I'm sure it made boo proud 
Eisani


----------



## Eisani

I ended up wearing some jeans, a white tee, red boyfriend blazer, black Frye boots and some funky accessories. He said he loves my "dress code" . On our way to a lil jazz spot.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Where Errbody?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby What Up?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Sitting here thinking about my Regi for tommorrow morning. erplexed 

chebaby What are you using tommorrow?

Wonder how quick bj gone run outta "grab bags?" I've never tried to get any of those, but they have some really good stuff in them.


----------



## La Colocha

I'm here, just woke up from a nap.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha

Hey Diva!  You've really been Gettin' Your Chill On.......


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> @La Colocha
> 
> Hey Diva!  You've really been Gettin' Your Chill On.......



Yep, have to go back to work tomorrow night, then gotta wait until christmas break.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> Yep, have to go back to work tomorrow night, *then gotta wait until christmas break.*


 
La Colocha 

Yeah me too.  But I'm getting excited.

'Bout to be on Skrait Chill-Mode


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> @La Colocha
> 
> Yeah me too.  But I'm getting excited.
> 
> 'Bout to be on Skrait Chill-Mode



Yes me too, don't think i will be working any weekends this month so at least i got those.


----------



## La Colocha

What are you doing up so late?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha  Yeah...I'm Tired.  

I Can't Wait for this break.


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> @La Colocha  Yeah...I'm Tired.
> 
> I Can't Wait for this break.



Me either, im tired too. They wanted me to work this weekend and i told them no, i usually don't pass up the money but im burned out.


----------



## divachyk

Can someone tell me how to make whipped shea butter for body application? I'm tried of digging out the shea butter from my jar. I want to whip it some how.


----------



## La Colocha

divachyk said:


> Can someone tell me how to make whipped shea butter for body application? I'm tried of digging out the shea butter from my jar. I want to whip it some how.



You can whip it with a light oil with a hand mixer. Start off with the shea butter and add a little oil, i would say one tablespoon first. Then whip it, you can tell by the consistancy (sp?) if you want to add more oil. I used to do shea and coconut oil or sweet almond oil, or grapeseed oil. It would come out light and airy.


----------



## divachyk

T how does the HV grab bag thing work? I have never participated so I'm a little clueless what goes down with this? IDareT'sHair

I used up my HV Moist Pro earlier in the week so I cracked open Bee Mine Avocado Balanced Cream for my cowash and liked it. Hair felt nice and soft, yet strong.

I stans for Bee Mine but that SSI Coco Cream has me cheating like a mug. SSI has me not even knowing what week post I am because my detangling sessions are going so well.


----------



## divachyk

La Colocha said:


> You can whip it with a light oil with a hand mixer. Start off with the shea butter and add a little oil, i would say one tablespoon first. Then whip it, you can tell by the consistancy (sp?) if you want to add more oil. I used to do shea and coconut oil or sweet almond oil, or grapeseed oil. It would come out light and airy.



Thank you La Colocha. I have coconut oil on hand so that makes the deal even sweeter that I don't have to buy anything. How much shea should I start out with? And, did you melt your evco before whipping the mixture?


----------



## La Colocha

divachyk said:


> Thank you @La Colocha. I have coconut oil on hand so that makes the deal even sweeter that I don't have to buy anything. How much shea should I start out with? And, did you melt your evco before whipping the mixture?



Start out with a few spoonfuls of shea or a few chunks, because when you add oil and whip it will expand. Yes i melt it, i just set the jar of co in a bowl of hot water, not boiling or scalding just from the tap to melt enough for me to scoop out.


----------



## chebaby

T, tomorrow(today lol) ill pre poo with AO GPB, shampoo with kc come clean, steam with giovanni reconstructor and then braid with bee mine moisturizer and curly butter


----------



## divachyk

@LaColocha, because I was being all grown and fast, I hopped into the kitchen and started whipping before reading your message.  I just eyeballed the amount of shea, plopped in 1tbsp of un-melted evco and started whipping. I'm very pleased with the result. I'll try your method next time to see if the results differ. Thx again.


----------



## La Colocha

divachyk said:


> @LaColocha, because I was being all grown and fast, I hopped into the kitchen and started whipping before reading your message.  I just eyeballed the amount of shea, plopped in 1tbsp of un-melted evco and started whipping. I'm very pleased with the result. I'll try your method next time to see if the results differ. Thx again.



Your welcome, glad it worked out for you.


----------



## SimJam

IDareT'sHair said:


> Sitting here thinking about my Regi for tommorrow morning. erplexed
> 
> @chebaby What are you using tommorrow?
> 
> Wonder how quick bj gone run outta "grab bags?" I've never tried to get any of those, but they have some really good stuff in them.


 
Anyone know if the grab bags will be the same content thats listed on the website as green bags? 

I hope not 'cause Im not innerested in the content of the green bags erplexed


----------



## SimJam

WOW the BFH website was abt to give me a migraine, I still have 2 unopened bottles of conditioner and 3 opened one in the fridge so I dont even know why I even went there. SMH

Anyhoo, I REALLY have to stick to my plan next year I did terribly at finishing anything and now I have fifty'leven opened products.

maybe I'll start steaming 2x a week to use up some products


----------



## IDareT'sHair

divachyk  I've never shown an interest in any.  But I think you can get either a Hair one or a Body one (but they are 1st come, 1st serve).


----------



## IDareT'sHair

SimJam Girl, I agree.  That site was just doin' waayyyy too much.  SMH.  And honestly, so were the prices.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha

Mernin' La!  (I'm so glad you're back).  Are you gone try to get 1 of them Grab Bags?

I'm under the dryer with Dudley Hair Rebuilder gettin' ready to Steam in a minute.


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> @La Colocha
> 
> Mernin' La!  (I'm so glad you're back).  Are you gone try to get 1 of them Grab Bags?
> 
> I'm under the dryer with Dudley Hair Rebuilder gettin' ready to Steam in a minute.



Morning, t. No i don't order stuff online anymore.


----------



## Ltown

La Colocha said:


> Morning, t. No i don't order stuff online anymore.



Good afternoon!

La Colocha, i'm done online ordering 2012 so i will be reaching out for you to keep me focus. Spend alot this week to end my PJism 

I whip my shea butter like that too, its really good divachyk!

chebaby, ask for a sample of drc before you buy it to make sure you like it.  Someone sold some last week here it went fast.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ltown Hey LT!  What you doing today?

Hmp.  I need to stop ordering & start using myself.

In fact, I really wouldn't need to buy anything in 2012 or '13.


----------



## La Colocha

Ltown said:


> Good afternoon!
> 
> @La Colocha, i'm done online ordering 2012 so i will be reaching out for you to keep me focus. Spend alot this week to end my PJism
> 
> I whip my shea butter like that too, its really good divachyk!
> 
> @chebaby, ask for a sample of drc before you buy it to make sure you like it.  Someone sold some last week here it went fast.



I will try to help you as much as i can ltown. I have not ordered hair products online since the big jasmines order on mothers day if im not mistaken. I still buy hair products to try out but i get them from walgreens or sally's now.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Lemme Pull this Steama' Out BRB!


----------



## Ltown

IDareT'sHair said:


> Ltown Hey LT!  What you doing today?
> 
> Hmp.  I need to stop ordering & start using myself.
> 
> In fact, I really wouldn't need to buy anything in 2012 or '13.



IDareT'sHair, just ordered jamacian castor oil, my last online order. Could have gotten free shipping on ebay but i'm trying to revive and thicken my hair again.  Jamacainoil is offering free shipment for the oil and pimento only, they really are trying to sell that stuff, nono for me.   Dd and i just finish raking leave, i'm find some company to do this, i'm tired of houseold keeping home ownership is alot of work and it just a tax writeoff that may not help.  i like moving, probably my military lifestyle got me getting bored.  I only moved in this house for dd and school well she graduate in june so i got to get this house in order, another reason to stop buying products online.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ltown  Yeah, I bought some of the Extra Dark JBCO Combo's.  They had 1 with Extra Dark JBCO & Argan Oil and E.D. JBCOw/Pimento (mixed with the JBCO) so I got one of those too.

We have a Lawn Service that comes out twice a week, and we pay for stuff like that Monthly. Cutting, Raking, Snow Plowing, Trash.  

So, that makes being a 'Single' Homeowner a little easier.

But with the way the property values have declined recently, I'd be just as content in an Apartment.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha Ltown I don't mind ordering on-line if the Shipping isn't sky-high.  I've been very cautious on that shipping.  

And I know going forth, if the shipping is a grip, I'm not buying.  Either Free Shipping or Flat Rate at the most.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Used Up 1 Marie Dean Seaweed & Silk DC'er. No Back-Ups of this one, but I have other Marie Dean DC'ers.

Didn't use the Tiiva. Will use that Wednesday.


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> @La Colocha @Ltown I don't mind ordering on-line if the Shipping isn't sky-high.  I've been very cautious on that shipping.
> 
> And I know going forth, if the shipping is a grip, I'm not buying.  Either Free Shipping or Flat Rate at the most.



There are some good deals online, but im liking the instant gratification now. And i don't have to deal with anyone but the cashier. We are getting more and more better products here to use on our hair and there is more to choose from now.


----------



## Ltown

IDareT'sHair said:


> Ltown  Yeah, I bought some of the Extra Dark JBCO Combo's.  They had 1 with Extra Dark JBCO & Argan Oil and E.D. JBCOw/Pimento (mixed with the JBCO) so I got one of those too.
> 
> We have a Lawn Service that comes out twice a week, and we pay for stuff like that Monthly. Cutting, Raking, Snow Plowing, Trash.
> 
> So, that makes being a 'Single' Homeowner a little easier.
> 
> But with the way the property values have declined recently, I'd be just as content in an Apartment.


IDareT'sHair, i hate yarn work, don't entertain but like to go to a good party. My goal was to stay here long enough for dd to finish school being in military we have moved alot. So my goal has been met, being single its alot of house and i don't use much of it and none of the outside. I pay for lawn service they don't do yard clean up.  So my goal is to fix this up and sale, its far from the city and that where i need to be dd will be in college next year apartment sound nicer everyday


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ltown  I hear you Ltown.  I'm far out too. 

And honestly, would like to be a little closer in (gas etc.....) but I'm not even thinking about putting anything on the market right now.

Not sure if the Property Values will turn around, but Imma wait it out.  I understand why you did what you did (for the schools etc, smart move).  When DD goes off to school, you will be getting Your Grove Back!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> There are some good deals online, but im liking the instant gratification now. *And i don't have to deal with anyone but the cashier.* We are getting more and more better products here to use on our hair and there is more to choose from now.


 
@La Colocha You are right. bolded.

After this BF, I need to focus on using up some stuff. (Yeah, I know, I've been saying that for 2 years) 

I'm serious. 

Hmp. I don't need nothing (but some plastic caps) on the ground, off the ground or in outer space.

_*sent from my pj fangers after a crazy-stupid-ugly 2011 bf haul*_


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha  What time is Mama Colocha leaving?

_*just chuckled thinkin' bout dd's build-a-bear's jacked up outfits last year*_


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> @La Colocha  What time is Mama Colocha leaving?
> 
> _*just chuckled thinkin' bout dd's build-a-bear's jacked up outfits last year*_



She left early this morning and girl 3 of them bears are still in the box.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha  That's so cute!  She did have her Fav little Bear tho'.

When is Mama coming back?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha  Hey La! Did you say you Stopped DC'ing because it was making your Scalp itch?

I can't remember why you said you Stopped DC'ing?  But I think you said: "itchy scalp"?


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> @La Colocha  Hey La! Did you say you Stopped DC'ing because it was making your Scalp itch?
> 
> I can't remember why you said you Stopped DC'ing?  But I think you said: "itchy scalp"?



She is coming back sometime next year, im thinking march for dd's birthday. Yes dcing i got build up on my scalp but i also didn't need it. Just got rid of a step i didn't need to do. My hair is doing fine without it and wash day is a breeze now.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Used Up:

1 HV Phinsing Rinse (got 5 or 6 back ups) Lawd.....hep me
1 Pure Argan Oil (got 2 back ups different brand) 

This particular one will not be a repurchase.


----------



## Priss Pot

Bonjour ladies. I hope everyone had a happy Thanksgiving. We're on the road now on our way back to Tennessee from Alabama. Had a great time, and now I can't wait to get home to my AveYou order. It's wash day so I get to test the CJ Smoothing Lotion tonight.


----------



## chebaby

chello chello chello
i just woke up i need to give up sodas again, this time for good. my face is hella itchy
anyway i need to go to sallys to get some plastic caps. i dont need the caps if i dont pre poo cause i can just steam. so i might be lazy and not go.


----------



## Eisani

chebaby I don't even fool with plastic caps anymore. I use plastic shopping bags  #recyclinlikeamug .

ETA: Boo and I had a blast last night. He's so stinkin cute!! I caught him staring and just smiling a couple times. Dats my boo!


----------



## divachyk

La Colocha said:


> I will try to help you as much as i can ltown. I have not ordered hair products online since the big jasmines order on mothers day if im not mistaken. I still buy hair products to try out but i get them from walgreens or sally's now.


@La Colocha, there are very few natural hair product purchasing options on the ground in my area. I can purchase retail brand items from Sally's, Ulta and a Korean BSS but that's it. I would love to stop online ordering.



Ltown said:


> @IDareT'sHair, just ordered jamacian castor oil, my last online order. Could have gotten free shipping on ebay but i'm trying to revive and thicken my hair again.  Jamacainoil is offering free shipment for the oil and pimento only, they really are trying to sell that stuff, nono for me.   Dd and i just finish raking leave, i'm find some company to do this, i'm tired of houseold keeping home ownership is alot of work and it just a tax writeoff that may not help.  i like moving, probably my military lifestyle got me getting bored.  I only moved in this house for dd and school well she graduate in june so i got to get this house in order, another reason to stop buying products online.


@Ltown, I will not be buying as much next year for many reasons. Trying to sell our house is one and further ridding debt is another. If it takes dismissing myself from this thread to invoke discipline, I might just have to do that as hard as it will be to part ways.  Our house does little to nothing for tax writeoff for us.


----------



## beautyaddict1913

divachyk dont leave! Just use up stuff lol!

Good afternoon to the rest of the ladies! I ended up steaming last night with KBB's mask - opened a new jar (my last jar) and forgot how AWESOME that stuff is! Really wanting to hit paynah on her site but I hate having two orders coming, plus I still have about 100 DC'ers that I need to use up lol so I wont do it!

I did a flat twist out with SM smoothie and OHM pudding. I got these cute leopard satin rollers at Ross and rolled the ends and sat under the dryer. I also slept in the curlers. I have a presentation for a mentor program on Tuesday and I dont want to take my hair down until then lol. Thats wishful thinking because I need to go to Nordstrom for shoes and I dont want to go in there looking all country with a scarf on lol.


----------



## mkd

I am on time out toodivachyk.  I wish we could sell our house but we are so upside down in this market, I think it will be a few years yet.  I really need to focus on paying down my student loans and focusing my spending on other areas.  I may just purchase from aveyou going forward but I won't leave this thread.  I enjoy it too much.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

beautyaddict1913 

Hey Beauty!:blowkiss:

mkd Hi Ms. mk!:blowkiss:

divachyk  Gurl....get you some Disclipine.  ha, ha *got my nerve*

btw: I just placed my last & final order (I said that like 4 orders ago) with Claudie for:

1 Temple Balm Revitalizer
1 Ceramide Pomade


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Hey ladies. Every time I decided to log on and chat yesterday someone came over 



IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl Again, Curly, thank you so much for the Tea. I'm putting it to good use.
> 
> ETA:  I did order some ButtersNBars (I _thought_ I was done too)erplexed



IDareT'sHair I'm glad you like it


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl  Curly, You doin' anything for Cyber Monday?


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> curlyhersheygirl  Curly, You doin' anything for Cyber Monday?



IDareT'sHair I don't think so. I went crazy this weekend I need to pause for awhile.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

beautyaddict1913 said:


> *Thats wishful thinking because I need to go to Nordstrom for shoes and I dont want to go in there looking all country with a scarf on lol*.


 
@beautyaddict1913 Be Your Luck You'd run right into Otis' (_the Security Guard's_ Sister)

Her: Hmp. She ain't all diva-glam Nah.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl I was just in my Butters, Pomades, Hair Lotions area. Clawd Hammercy!


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl I was just in my Butters, Pomades, Hair Lotions area. Clawd Hammercy!



IDareT'sHair Mine is conditioner. That's why I passed on SSI cuz that's all I need from them, but that 30% is haunting me let me tell you. I made carts like 3 times already


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl

Hopefully, My AveYou will be here tommorrow.  I have some other stuff that shipped already too:

Nounou Boutique - 2DB DC'ers, 1 CR Moisture Butter, 1 Curls Ectasy DC'er.
Sage - 2 DB Pumpkin Seed Exlir
Christine Gant *I think* 1 Bottle of Neem Oil


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair You should get it tomorrow.
A few of my orders shipped as well; I can't wait


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> @IDareT'sHair Mine is conditioner. That's why I passed on *SSI cuz that's all I need from them, but that 30% is haunting me let me tell you. I made carts like 3 times already*


 
curlyhersheygirl  Curly, You should Gone & Get it!oke:

Then we can sit back Christmas & Chill.....


_*makin' my christmas list nah*_


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> curlyhersheygirl  Curly, You should Gone & Get it!oke:
> 
> Then we can sit back Christmas & Chill.....
> 
> 
> _*makin' my christmas list nah*_



 I may just do that. It's a really good deal


----------



## mkd

Hey IDareT'sHair!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> I may just do that. It's a really good deal


 
@curlyhersheygirl I'm still holding those 2 16 ounce Avocado's I got from SSI's Last Sale. 

If she has one over Christmas I think Imma get the Coco Creme. And maybe some Okra. _*these are things i don't have in my stash*_

And that will be only if it's 30% (or more).

Are you getting any QB in December?  I'll pass on that.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

mkd said:


> Hey @IDareT'sHair!


 
mkd  Hey Ms. Lady! 

So, are you getting any QB in December?  I don't buy much from there (hardly/rarely ever) and I still have some AOHC & BRBC and a little CTDG to use up.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> mkd  Hey Ms. Lady!
> 
> So, are you getting any QB in December?  I don't buy much from there (hardly/rarely ever) and I still have some AOHC & BRBC and a little CTDG to use up.



I'm definitely getting QB in December. I need CTDG and MTCG


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl Like I was saying, I rarely buy QB (but always seem to have some)

What about that Ahektkckvmlrjeioejire Butter? Or whatever it's called


----------



## divachyk

IDareT'sHair and beautyaddict1913 - I won't leave, promise.  You see, I'm easily convinced. I will use discipline, or try to anyway. This thread makes me weak for some reason. I can pop into any other thread, read about a fab product and just KIM.



mkd said:


> I am on time out [email protected]divachyk.  I wish we could sell our house but we are so upside down in this market, I think it will be a few years yet.  I really need to focus on paying down my student loans and focusing my spending on other areas.  I may just purchase from aveyou going forward but I won't leave this thread.  I enjoy it too much.


mkd our house is in a similar situation. We just want to break even. Our desire is to move closer to where we work and worship.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> curlyhersheygirl Like I was saying, I rarely buy QB (but always seem to have some)
> 
> What about that* Ahektkckvmlrjeioejire Butter?* Or whatever it's called



IDareT'sHair  Yes I forgot about that I will get 2 because I'll finish 1 this week and will start on the other one I have. That's a great butter


----------



## chebaby

chello again lol.
this fool (new boo) is on strike 1. how you gonna text me at 6pm like we fittin ta go out. you were supposed to call yesterday. chile cheese.
anywho i am under the steamer now with giovanni reconstructor  when i wash my hair i can still smell the burnt hair but thats odd cause i dont have no damaged(surprisingly).

afroveda was calling me to use shea amla and hemp butter tonight but ill save that for when it gets colder. imma stick with bee mine until then.

im tempted to make a claudie order for her protein but i dont know yet.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl I know errrrbody & they _babymomma _Lurves that Ackckdejfddlfdkdks Butta'


@divachyk Yeah, can't go nowhere! We know how to find ya':eye:


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl Like I was saying, I rarely buy QB (but always seem to have some)
> 
> What about that Ahektkckvmlrjeioejire Butter? Or whatever it's called


T, qhemet aint even that great for my hair but im always buying it the cocoa ghee i love but everything else is meh for me. but i just got finished smelling that ahdeudnsjnxsjh butter and it is


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> T, qhemet aint even that great for my hair but im always buying it the cocoa ghee i love but everything else is meh for me. *but i just got finished smelling that ahdeudnsjnxsjh butter and it is*


 
@chebaby Noooooooooo The Adkcjmvmdfkjds Butta' Got You too Che? 

Lawd..I didn't know you had Jumped on the Ackfkldsmdlsldjk Butta' Train Do you even use it?

Are you buying another one?


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby Noooooooooo The Adkcjmvmdfkjds Butta' Got You too Che?
> 
> Lawd..I didn't know you had Jumped on the Ackfkldsmdlsldjk Butta' Train Do you even use it?
> 
> Are you buying another one?


 heck no i aint buying another one. this one not even callin my name, i just like the smell


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> chello again lol.
> *this fool (new boo) is on strike 1. how you gonna text me at 6pm like we fittin ta go out. you were supposed to call yesterday. chile cheese.*
> anywho i am under the steamer now with giovanni reconstructor  when i wash my hair i can still smell the burnt hair but thats odd cause i dont have no damaged(surprisingly).
> 
> afroveda was calling me to use shea amla and hemp butter tonight but ill save that for when it gets colder. imma stick with bee mine until then.
> 
> *im tempted to make a claudie order for her protein but i dont know yet*.


 
chebaby  Lawd Gurl...  Already On Strike 1

You know she put a $20.00 Minimum for the 20%.  I didn't pay any attention to that, but some folks wrote about it in the Claudie Thread

If I woulda' known that, I woulda' put it yours my order.


----------



## Zaz

divachyk I'm the same way, I give rave reviews in this thread more stock because I figure we've tried everything and if a lady in here who's tried everything LOVES something, then it must be great.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby  What's it Smell Like Che?  And what's the Consistency?


----------



## divachyk

Yeah Zaz  because some folk review and rave everything. I be thinking, everything can't be that good. Tis all.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby  Lawd Gurl...  Already On Strike 1
> 
> You know she put a $20.00 Minimum for the 20%.  I didn't pay any attention to that, but some folks wrote about it in the Claudie Thread
> 
> If I woulda' known that, I woulda' put it yours my order.


girl strike 1 already he must not know lol.

girl no problem, i dont need nothing else anyway. i just wanted to buy something lol.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *girl strike 1 already he must not know lol.*
> 
> girl no problem, i dont need nothing else anyway. i just wanted to buy something lol.


 
chebaby  Lawd..Poor Boy!  And you talmbout "You Steamin'"


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby  What's it Smell Like Che?  And what's the Consistency?


the texture is very thick and hard kinda like jane carter nourish and shine. and it smells like bubble gum or something sweet like that. but its light.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby  Lawd..Poor Boy!  And you talmbout "You Steamin'"


 steamin my hurr and steamin mad
where he thought we were gonna go this late on a sunday??? he trippin.

and my steamer tripping lol. im like this thing aint got no juice today. no, i just didnt close the top all the way so now im under here again burning up. my forehead is maaaaaaddddd


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> the texture is very thick and hard kinda like jane carter nourish and shine. and it smells like bubble gum or something sweet like that. but its light.


 
chebaby  I arranged my Butta's, Creams, Pomade, Lotions, Grease Cabinet and put all the same "Brands" in the same area.  And that was a Chore.  Daddy in there too!

Imma get down on these heavily this Winter.  I should be able to put a dent in quite a few.  _*especially heavy handed as i is....*_


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby  I arranged my Butta's, Creams, Pomade, Lotions, Grease Cabinet and put all the same "Brands" in the same area.  And that was a Chore. * Daddy in there too!
> *
> Imma get down on these heavily this Winter.  I should be able to put a dent in quite a few.  _*especially heavy handed as i is....*_


i know he had to be chillin somewhere lol. err body loves daddy.

that does sound like a chore. im running outta space so i just throw stuff anywhere lmao.


----------



## chebaby

oh and my sage should be here tomorrow and then im just waiting on bj.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby  I got 2 Big Daddy Dews!  I can't wait to get me some....

Now what did you get from BJ?  A Methi Set & Cocosta?  Or just Methi?


----------



## natura87

Hello ladies. Just got off work, planning my regi for the week and taking out my mini twists.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby  Yeah, I gotta figure out when to use Butta'.  When to use Creme. When to use Pomade. When to use Oil.

I also found some Enso cremes I didn't know I had.....


----------



## Eisani

I'm done shopping for hair products for a while unless there's an offer I just can't refuse. I've been thinking of narrowing my staples down to:

Jessicurl WDT- no ush to repurchase, but this will be one of my go-to dc's
Jessicurl Too Shea! for cowashing. Hated it to dc while transitioning, but love it on my natchal.
SSI Okra
SSI Fortifying
SSI Coco Creme
SSI Pomegranate
CJ Daily Fix
CJ Rehab
CJ Smoothing cond and leave in
MH (my brand) oil moisturizer, butter and dc. 

I wish more local stores sold different lines such as Qhem and Darcy's nem. I honestly don't feel welcome in the spots that DO sell them. They seem anti anybody that ain't rockin a 4b fro or dreads and I don't have time for silliness. 

I will be placing a Qhem order next month for abbalackawam butta, aohc, brbc and ctdg


----------



## Eisani

Just realized I'm waiting on 8 packages . Hopefully all will be here this week.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Imma contact Marie Dean and check on that Shelf-Life.  I usually don't have Shelf-Life Phobias, but I know she uses very little perservatives (_if any_). 

So I gotta stay on top of that.  Mostly all of it is in the Fridge.  I really like that stuff (a lot).  

Wish it wasn't so durn pricey & perishable.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Eisani I probably have...Lemme see:

SSI
Pura
Claudie
Nounou
BeeMine
Sage
AveYou
Christine Gant
Marie Dean
"It's Perfectly Natural"
ButtersNBars
Tiiva


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Eisani  Glad You & Yo' Baby had a good time last night.  Did you see anything good at the Movies?  And was it crowded?


----------



## natura87

Eisani said:


> Just realized I'm waiting on 8 packages . Hopefully all will be here this week.



I'm waiting on 2. For me that is bad.


----------



## Charz

chebaby who is dis boi?


----------



## natura87

Why did I order  33 oz HH from Oyin? I have to use that within 6 months.


----------



## chebaby

Charz said:


> @chebaby who is dis boi?


lmao its a guy from my job hope it dont end bad cause that will be reeeaaaallll awkward lmao.


IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby  I got 2 Big Daddy Dews! * I can't wait to get me some....
> *
> Now what did you get from BJ?  A Methi Set & Cocosta?  Or just Methi?


you a mess T.

i got 2 whipped ends and a methi set.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

natura87  Don't feel bad Girl.  I got 2.  I was just looking at one of them Joints today.  Stick it in the Fridge.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> lmao its a guy from my job *hope it dont end bad cause that will be reeeaaaallll awkward lmao.*


 
chebaby Be Cautious with this right here


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Imma stay on that Marie Dean. 

Some of the other stuff, I'm not too worried about. Although I need to start on one of those OHH's.

It'll be fun & a personal challenge digging deep into my Stash.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby Be Cautious with this right here


i know right. im just gonna have fun right now and see how things go.


----------



## Brownie518

Hey, ladies! I'm back at work, finally. I feel like I've been gone a month. 

I have nothing going on as far as hair. I'm waiting on Sage, Claudie, and It's Perfectly Natural. That's all. I think I'm going to place one more quick order from Claudie in the morning, though. I checked and don't have anymore Protein or Normalizing.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

Hey Lady B!  Yeah, I got a Jar of that Ceramide Pomade Sounds really, really good.  And a jar of Temple Balm Revitalizer


----------



## Shay72

Finished CTDG. Have 1 back up. Will purchase more during the sale. Also finished Claudie's Protein Conditioner. 1 back up with more on the way.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72

Shay, are you using the Creme, the Spray or both?  I still haven't used my "Complete Protein" Spray yet.


----------



## bronzebomb

Did we do a role call on the purchases we made during BF? I may have missed it.

I got everything I wanted! I'm excited about 2012.

Shescentit - Jojoba Hemp Shampoo
Komaza - Coconut Pudding & Coconut Lotion
Uncle Funky's Daughter - Midnite Train, Shining Star, & Thirsty Curls
Bee Mine - Juicy & 2 oz. Deja's Hair Milk

I went over my $50 budget.


----------



## bronzebomb

I ordered a few other things before BF which helped a bunch too!

I purchased from 3 Sister's Beauty Supply, the Uncle Funky's Daughter Glossy and Curl Stimulator and AfroVeda, the Moringa Detangling Spray & the Ashlii Amla.

Did I mention I am done?  I have everything.

Hopefully Oyin will have another bottling party. I'll get a large bottle of the Hair Dew.

I almost purchased some Pura Body Naturals, but decided that I had enough butters and oils.

I gave 6 bottle of random BFH conditioners to my sister...she received 2 bags of stuff from me.  My shelves are still full, but I think more manageable.


----------



## hannan

bronzebomb I'll bite the bullet. I went a little over my budget too. 

*Aveyou *- Used up all my vouchers. I spent a couple of bucks outta pocket. 
(2)curl rehab
(8)deep fix
(4) repair me 
mason pearson comb

*Chirstine Gant/BBB*
(2) babassu Butter Dcs - 16oz

*Darcy's Botanicals* - was going to get two more bbb dcs but used that money to get db. was honestly just to see what the gift was. 
(2) deep conditioning masks

*Shescentit*
(3) okra reconstructors
(1) coco creme li
(1) banana brulee

*Claudie's*
(2) murumuru acai butter
(1) mango rinse
(1) balancing quinoa

A lot but I've been saving up for this and my stash was running on empty fast . I was pumped and now I'm relieved it's over. A little.


----------



## Eisani

IDareT'sHair we went to see Immortals. It was...interesting. Boo is into those types of movies. I just wanted to see Harold and Kumar Christmas .


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Eisani said:


> @IDareT'sHair we went to see Immortals. It was...interesting. Boo is into those types of movies. I just wanted to see *Harold and Kumar Christmas* .


 
Eisani  Lawd Them Boys are Crazy!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

bronzebomb  You did really good

hannan Nice Haul there Lady!  We'll both have to give reviews on DB's DC'er and Christine Gant Babbasu.

Okay Now Lemme do my Thang


----------



## hannan

IDareT'sHair said:


> bronzebomb  You did really good
> 
> hannan Nice Haul there Lady!  We'll both have to give reviews on DB's DC'er and Christine Gant Babbasu.
> 
> Okay Now Lemme do my Thang



IDareT'sHair Yeah, girl. We've been eyeing that Christine Gant for a while now. I can't wait! I was ready to hit that paynah so fast a coupla months ago.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair

I love Claudie's Complete Protein!! It's the strongest one I use. That one I use only as needed. The regular Protein I still use on the regular.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

*AveYou*
2 Hydratherma Growth Lotions
1 Protein Leave-In
1 DM SuperButter Creme

*Marie Dean*
1 8 ounce Sweet Milk DC'er
1 8 ounce Honey & Soy Hair Creme
1 8 ounce Amala Hair Creme

*Claudie*
2 Jars of Iman Hair Butter
1 Jar of Temple Balm Revitalizer
1 Jar of Tiffani Ceramide Hair Pomade

*Nounou*
2 DB DC'ers
1 CR Moisturizing Butter
1 Curls Ectasy DC'er

*BeeMine*
1 16 ounce DC'er

*Christine Gant*
1 Bottle of Neem Oil

*Sage*
2 Pumpkin Seed Exlirs

*SheScentIt*
2 16 ounce Pomegrante

*ButtersNBars*
1 Grow My Hair
1 Extra Conditioning Butter

*Saravun*
2 Broccoli Seed Hair Butters

*Tiiva*
2 DC'ers

*Pura*
2 Chocolate Smoothies


----------



## bronzebomb

hannan said:


> @bronzebomb I'll bite the bullet. I went a little over my budget too.
> 
> *Aveyou *- Used up all my vouchers. I spent a couple of bucks outta pocket.
> (2)curl rehab
> (8)deep fix
> (4) repair me
> mason pearson comb
> 
> *Chirstine Gant/BBB*
> (2) babassu Butter Dcs - 16oz
> 
> *Darcy's Botanicals* - was going to get two more bbb dcs but used that money to get db. was honestly just to see what the gift was.
> (2) deep conditioning masks
> 
> *Shescentit*
> (3) okra reconstructors
> (1) coco creme li
> (1) banana brulee
> 
> *Claudie's*
> (2) murumuru acai butter
> (1) mango rinse
> (1) balancing quinoa
> 
> A lot but I've been saving up for this and my stash was running on empty fast . I was pumped and now I'm relieved it's over. A little.


 
hannan - Girl that's a nice list!  I have never purchased multiples of any one item.  I can barely use up one item.  I think it's because I wear protective styles and hardly wear my hair out.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

hannan

I had the Babbasu before (and sold it) bought 1 from Che and ordered 1 so now I have 2.

That Neem Oil is thebomb.com


----------



## bronzebomb

IDareT'sHair - damn girl!  I  you!  now that's how you haul!  

I need some pointers from you and Hanan.  I can't use up nuttin!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518  I still have to use up the Komaza Protein (Spray) I have. I still have like 1/2 bottle.

I prefer Cremes or Lotiony Protein Conditioners (bottles or tubes).

I have 2 of the Complete.  I bought 1 and got one from Ltown.  So, I'll get around to these.

This is going to be my Major Project for 2012!  To Put a Huge Dent in my Stash.


----------



## Brownie518

T, all I can say is.....


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

And I forgot about that stuff from:  "It's Perfectly Natural"

1 Black Tea Spritz
1 Detangle Me
1 Pre-Poo Conditioner
1 Hair Oil


----------



## IDareT'sHair

bronzebomb Brownie518

Ya'll need to Quit!


----------



## bronzebomb

IDareT'sHair - you've seen my little shelf.  I was hoping to knock it out in 2011...but I kept buying stuff.  So, I'm on a no-buy for 2012.  I go overboard sometimes.  Hopefully, I can overboard on my weight loss...I'll be in the other threads in 2012.


----------



## chebaby

somebody stop me! i just ordered a liter of honey hemp when does it end?!?!?


----------



## Shay72

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Shay72
> 
> Shay, are you using the Creme, the Spray or both? I still haven't used my "Complete Protein" Spray yet.


Just the regular old protein conditioner. I didn't see the spray on the new website which is one of the things I wanted to purchase.

I will not be posting my haul .


----------



## Brownie518

Shay72 said:


> Just the regular old protein conditioner. I didn't see the spray on the new website which is one of the things I wanted to purchase.
> 
> *I will not be posting my haul *.



......


----------



## destine2grow

Hey ladies. I didn't do much today. I did a prepoo with HV moist pro and castor oil, cowash with CJ daily fix, DC with HV acai berry and CJ deep fix. used CJ argan con as leave in and wore my hair in a WNG using DM dream curling cream. Next time I will not use a leave in.

Oh I must say that CJ honey butta leave in is the ish for twists and twist outs. My hair was so soft,moisturize and shiny. My twist out was very define. I think this maybe my go to product for twist.


----------



## divachyk

Anyone heard or used this company? Water Bearer ETA: I saw it advertised on one of Curly Nikki's email.
http://spoiledhair.com/Water_Bearer/Store.html


----------



## Eisani

No they don't. Junk mail. Oops.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Eisani said:


> Sooo Aveyou is 50% off everything today plus free shipping?! I hate *love* them.



Eisani Say What


----------



## Eisani

curlyhersheygirl said:


> Eisani Say What



@curleyhersheygirl naw, my mistake. . Ain't no Aveyou sale. Shoulda known they wouldn't be THAT generous


----------



## Priss Pot

Eisani girl you can't be playing with my emotions like that.  If you could have seen the look on my face and how quickly I dove out my chair to get to my wallet ...only to come back and see it was a mistake, lol.

Anyhoo, I tested out the CJ Smoothing Lotion last night!  Love the smell, and it has excellent slip.  I pre-pooed w/ coconut oil, shampooed with KC Come Clean, and did a dc with CJ Repair Me + ceramide oil mixture.  Then I detangled, rinsed, and put 10 twists in my hair using the CJ Smoothing Lotion and sealed with Jane Carter Nourish and Shine.  I let them air dry overnight, and this morning I unraveled, applied unrefined shea butter, and put the twist-out into a bun.


----------



## Priss Pot

In making sure that I keep up with the purpose of this thread, I realize that I have a couple of products that need to be used up (products that I don't have the heart to just toss).

Qhemet AOHC - I'm going to start using this as a pre-poo. I actually like the way my hair feels when shampooing after this has been in my hair for a while.
Jane Carter Nourish & Shine - will start using this for sealing (and as a body butter as well to help finish it off )


----------



## destine2grow

My scalp is itching. I am going to shampoo my hair. I think the last time I shampooed was the end of Oct.


----------



## Eisani

priss_Pot I'm sure our faces were the same. My face was cracked ! I guess I just read Ave and 50% and it was on!


----------



## Eisani

destine2grow said:


> My scalp is itching. I am going to shampoo my hair. I think the last time I shampooed was the end of Oct.



As often as I cowash, I still have to poo often. My scalp acts a donkey when I don't.


----------



## natura87

IDareT'sHair said:


> *AveYou*
> 2 Hydratherma Growth Lotions
> 1 Protein Leave-In
> 1 DM SuperButter Creme
> 
> *Marie Dean*
> 1 8 ounce Sweet Milk DC'er
> 1 8 ounce Honey & Soy Hair Creme
> 1 8 ounce Amala Hair Creme
> 
> *Claudie*
> 2 Jars of Iman Hair Butter
> 1 Jar of Temple Balm Revitalizer
> 1 Jar of Tiffani Ceramide Hair Pomade
> 
> *Nounou*
> 2 DB DC'ers
> 1 CR Moisturizing Butter
> 1 Curls Ectasy DC'er
> 
> *BeeMine*
> 1 16 ounce DC'er
> 
> *Christine Gant*
> 1 Bottle of Neem Oil
> 
> *Sage*
> 2 Pumpkin Seed Exlirs
> 
> *SheScentIt*
> 2 16 ounce Pomegrante
> 
> *ButtersNBars*
> 1 Grow My Hair
> 1 Extra Conditioning Butter
> 
> *Saravun*
> 2 Broccoli Seed Hair Butters
> 
> *Tiiva*
> 2 DC'ers
> 
> *Pura*
> 2 Chocolate Smoothies



This haul sounds delicious.


----------



## natura87

chebaby said:


> somebody stop me! i just ordered a liter of honey hemp when does it end?!?!?



Join the club!!


----------



## natura87

I wonder what Qhemet's December sale will be like. I havent had any Qhemets in about 2 years. I want to get a lot of buttery thangs to last me through the winter. 

Next year I want to step my hair game up, join a few challenges and actually participate in it. I have quite a stash so I really want to get down and start using it up. I like acquiring products but when it comes to actually using it up I am way to slow.


----------



## Eisani

What's up on the sales today? My fangas itch. Lemme go browse.


----------



## destine2grow

@ Eisani mine itching too. I think I might get something from SSI. What shampoo do you use? I need one that moisturize and cleanse well!


----------



## divachyk

destine2grow said:


> @divachyk QVC has the new Clarisonic Mia2 for $124.92 and its on 4 easy pays. It comes with a hard case for travel,a small philosphy purity facial cleanser, new deep pore cleansing brush, sensitive brush and 2 yerar warranty. It is todays specail value.
> 
> Gone head and hit paynah!!!!!


destine2grow So in the traditional diva fashion, I procrastinated and it seems this item is either sold out or no longer offered as I am unable to locate it on the QVC page. Shame on me. Say it ain't so.


----------



## bronzebomb

I think I want the Carol's Daughter Chocolat Smoothing Blow Dry Cream.


----------



## Charz

Hey ya'll I documented how I maintain my Wash and Goes during the week! I know, about time right?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0Bxsi1c9DdY


----------



## destine2grow

divachyk I think they had it as a 1 day sale but let me check some websites for you! BRB


----------



## bronzebomb

Shay72 said:


> Just the regular old protein conditioner. I didn't see the spray on the new website which is one of the things I wanted to purchase.
> 
> *I will not be posting my haul* .


 




chebaby said:


> somebody stop me! i just ordered a liter of honey hemp when does it end?!?!?


 
Girl, Honey Hemp is a staple!  It doesn't count!


----------



## destine2grow

divachyk sephora has the mia for $119 and the mia 2 for $129 however they do not come with everything that QVC was offering. Skinstore has the mia for $119 and mia 2 for $149. They are also offering 20% off gift20. Clarisonic is offering the mia @ $119 and the mia 2 @ $149 however with the mia 2 you get the hard travel carrying case and the mia 2 has two different speeds. use code cyber20 for an additional 20% off. I hope this helps!!!!


----------



## Priss Pot

Charz said:


> Hey ya'll I documented how I maintain my Wash and Goes during the week! I know, about time right?
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0Bxsi1c9DdY


 
@Charz, I bought those Sally's croc clips because of the previous vid you did. I love those things! I'm going to have to get another pack asap.

How have the wash n go's been going for you? Have you been able to control SSK's?

ETA: What type of bun do you do on day 1?  Is it the kind you did on Thursday evening, day 4?


----------



## chebaby

chello ladies
i tried to post and it didnt go through so lets try this again.

i got three packages today 1 from T(thanx girl) who sent me a few reconstructors and 2 from sage. i got a 16oz honey hemp which i forgot i ordered and i have a liter comin but like bronze said, its a staple. komaza olive deep conditioner and bee mine deep conditioner are both kinda thin but i cant wait to use them. komaza califia moisturizer, bee mine luscious, DM super butter cream which is a new texture and AV totally twisted butter. im so excited to use everything.

and my braid out looks amazingi didnt separate too much today cause i want it to last but this bee mine combo is NICE!!!! im loving it. my hair is soft, shiny, bouncy and pretty. 
tomorrow i will run to sallys and buy some nice cutting shears and trim an inch off this weekend. then ill start smoothing with my denman when i braid.


----------



## destine2grow

chebaby can you believe I still have not tried anything from Oyin!? If they have a sale for xmas I will get the honey hemp and hair dew!


----------



## La Colocha

Hi ladies, stopping in to say hello. Not much going on, moisturized my hair today with water and one of my oils. Going to sally's on friday to pick up a few more oils for the winter then my stash will be set. If anyone hears of a bogo on organix conditioners at walgreens or cvs can someone please let me know. I only have 2 bottles left from my big haul earlier this year and its time for me to stock up again. These are my favorites for conditioning and detangling.


----------



## chebaby

destine2grow said:


> @chebaby can you believe I still have not tried anything from Oyin!? If they have a sale for xmas I will get the honey hemp and hair dew!


  girl, you better jump on it lol. oyin and curl junkie are 2 lines that i can honestly say almost the whole line is amazing. from oyin the only thing i didnt like was the honey wash. and from curl junkie im not fond of any of her proteins. other than that those lines are the best. i can give up everything but oyin and curl junkie and be happy(im not giving up nothing though)


----------



## destine2grow

chebaby I might just wait on you and IDareT'sHair to put some products up on the exhange forum. You know how ya'll do!!!


----------



## chebaby

oh and my braid out is so nice because i used to do 8 braids, 4 on each side and then i would have to fluff the heck out of my hair so that you couldnt see the part in the center. well last night i did 10 braids with 2 in the middle so i didnt have to fluff at all really because everything is covered.


----------



## chebaby

destine2grow said:


> @chebaby I might just wait on you and @IDareT'sHair to put some products up on the exhange forum. You know how ya'll do!!!


 whatchu lookin for


----------



## destine2grow

chebaby lmao I really don't know. I just bought some AO GPB and some Giovanni Nutrafix recon. I'm open


----------



## Eisani

destine2grow said:


> @ Eisani mine itching too. I think I might get something from SSI. What shampoo do you use? I need one that moisturize and cleanse well!



Yea, I just hit SSI again and went through with Nounou. I ordered two more pomegranate condishes and one Creamy Coco leave in. I got 3 more Olive You from Nounou.

destine2grow I use Elucence clarifying poo, it's gentle yet gets all the gunk out without stripping my hair. I also use old school Creme of Nature green label, Joico Moisture Recovery (rarely) and Elucence Moisturizing poo. When I have black soap, I use that. A mixture of Almond castile and AOHR is ! My curls go crazy! I realllly need to hit these Chagrin poo bars and get to using them up. Hell, I need to use up everything. Sad and pitiful.


----------



## Eisani

Hmmm, chebaby just gave me the idea to do a twist out on stretched hair. I know she said a braid out and nothing about stretching, but that's how my mind works . I may try a satin braid out.


----------



## chebaby

destine2grow said:


> @chebaby lmao I really don't know. I just bought some* AO GPB and some Giovanni Nutrafix recon*. I'm open


 i just got these this past friday and steamed with the reconstructor yesterday


----------



## bronzebomb

so chebaby Curl Junkie and Oyin, huh?  I have yet to try my Curl Junkie and I like "some" of Oyin.  

I'm defintely a Komaza girl.  I think I like it because it's heavy and the Califia line is oily.


----------



## chebaby

Eisani said:


> Hmmm, @chebaby just gave me the idea to do a twist out on stretched hair. I know she said a braid out and nothing about stretching, but that's how my mind works . I may try a satin braid out.


 girl i know what you mean about how your mind works. 
i dont like the way twist outs look on me. i do them on wet hair so they shrink up and i dont know how to keep them overnight. so i do braid outs.


----------



## chebaby

bronzebomb said:


> so @chebaby Curl Junkie and Oyin, huh? I have yet to try my Curl Junkie and I like "some" of Oyin.
> 
> I'm defintely a Komaza girl. I think I like it because it's heavy and the Califia line is oily.


 yep those are my two fave brands right now. oyin has been for a while.

komaza is cool too. i like the califia line and the shea lotion but i cant say its a staple. i hope i like the olive conditioner too.


----------



## destine2grow

Eisani I have the elucence clarifying poo. I think I will use that tonight and dilute it with water.


----------



## divachyk

destine2grow, you hooked me up nicely with clarisonic info. I will act on it this time.

Priss Pot I love croc clips. They are so comfy. A Sally's recommended them. I was hesitant but I haven't looked back since purchasing.

chebaby how do you use honey hemp? Cowash or DC? I have it, just need to use it.


----------



## divachyk

I purchased a few more butters from Saravun and the extra dark jbco/argan combo. I might swing through and get some peach pomade or happy hempy from HH.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

bronzebomb said:


> @IDareT'sHair - *you've seen my little shelf. I was hoping to knock it out in 2011...but I kept buying stuff.* So, I'm on a no-buy for 2012. I go overboard sometimes. Hopefully, I can overboard on my weight loss...I'll be in the other threads in 2012.


 
bronzebomb  *coughs* Um...Ain't nothing "little" about that shelf so Stop Playin'

_*talmbout my little shelf_*


----------



## chebaby

divachyk said:


> @destine2grow, you hooked me up nicely with clarisonic info. I will act on it this time.
> 
> @Priss Pot I love croc clips. They are so comfy. A Sally's recommended them. I was hesitant but I haven't looked back since purchasing.
> 
> @chebaby how do you use honey hemp? Cowash or DC? I have it, just need to use it.


 i co wash and deep condition with it. and ive also used it as a leave in a time or two. as a co wash it is amazing. deep conditioning, it is one of the most moisturizing conditioners ive tried as a leave in its just ok.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @bronzebomb *coughs* Um...Ain't nothing "little" about that shelf so Stop Playin'
> 
> _*talmbout my little shelf_*


 look at you calling bronze out


----------



## destine2grow

divachyk said:


> I purchased a few more butters from Saravun and the extra dark jbco/argan combo. I might swing through and get some peach pomade or happy hempy from HH.


 


divachyk said:


> @destine2grow, you hooked me up nicely with clarisonic info. I will act on it this time.
> 
> @Priss Pot I love croc clips. They are so comfy. A Sally's recommended them. I was hesitant but I haven't looked back since purchasing.
> 
> @chebaby how do you use honey hemp? Cowash or DC? I have it, just need to use it.


 
divachyk you are so welcome! Let me know how you like it once you get it! Also whats this about jbco having argan oil in it?


----------



## destine2grow

I have no idea why I am buying makeup on coastalscents. They are having 50% off their entire webstore until tomorrow morning 9 a.m est


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> somebody stop me! i just ordered a liter of honey hemp *when does it end?!?!?*


 
chebaby  Does the La Colocha _*cackle*_ Hmp.  Lawd...It Betta' End today!...

I thought I slipped past durn Cyber Monday and Nounou had a Cyber Sale, I got 2 DB Transitioning Cremes for 8 bucks & some change.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

So Here's what Arrived in Haultown today:

Sage
Nounou Boutique *still have 2 pending orders*
BeeMine
AveYou

My Plan for Christmas is to Re-Up on BBD Stretch.  Nothing Else.


----------



## 13StepsAhead

Hey ladies !

I used up a 16oz AV Shea Amla (this is def a staple) and I have back ups.


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## IDareT'sHair

13StepsAhead chebaby destine2grow divachyk

Hello Ladies....What are Ya'll Up to this evening?

I hope BF, Cyber Monday etc.....is Ova' I can't take no more!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Eisani  Gurl....I've been tearin' up that Nounou!  Lawd...I need to stay up outta there.

But that Cyber Monday Sale pulled me back in!  I missed the stuff that was 40% tho' and that Free Shipping is the bomb.com

I'm hooked on that little site!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby  Glad your pkg. came!

Yeah I agree with you & bronzebomb about Oyin Honey Hemp!

It's definitely worth keeping a Bottle on hand.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby Does the La Colocha _*cackle*_ Hmp. Lawd...It Betta' End today!...
> 
> I thought I slipped past durn Cyber Monday and Nounou had a Cyber Sale, I got 2 DB Transitioning Cremes for 8 bucks & some change.


 


IDareT'sHair said:


> @13StepsAhead @chebaby @destine2grow @divachyk
> 
> Hello Ladies....What are Ya'll Up to this evening?
> 
> I hope BF, Cyber Monday etc.....is Ova' I can't take no more!


 nothing, working. i will be watching YT videos of some of the products i got to see peoples opinions. esp. the komaza olive.


----------



## destine2grow

I am surfing the web and looking at some youtube vids. I need to start on my hair.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby  Lawd...I'm glad Black Friday 2011 is Over!


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby Lawd...I'm glad Black Friday 2011 is Over!


 girl me too. i purchased so much. and the HV and second sage order and litr of honey hemp was so not planned lol. but imma be like a kid in a candy store when i play with them products


----------



## 13StepsAhead

Hey IDareT'sHair I'm sitting here watching Living Single and packing for my trip to Canada.


----------



## Ltown

Hi ladies! Oh you all still buying let meget out of there

I am waiting on hv, sauvan, jamaican oil and butternbars. pennies to you all


Charz, I seen you video, I hate you I will never be able to have a style for 7 days. your hair is pretty and thick.  EllePixie did a modified version and gave you kudos
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pjcpcx8Sjk0


----------



## Eisani

I need to hurry home and see if I got anything today. I wanna open stuff.

Why de hell did I place my Aveyou orders minutes apart but they'll be at my house tomorrow and Wednesday?? Oh and have I mentioned lately how much I hate Fed Ex? 'Cause I do.


----------



## chebaby

13StepsAhead said:


> Hey @IDareT'sHair *I'm sitting here watching Living Single *and packing for my trip to Canada.


 my FAVORITE show i LOVE kyle barker baby


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> girl me too. i purchased so much. *and the HV and second sage order and litr of honey hemp was so not planned lol. *but imma be like a kid in a candy store when i play with them products


 
chebaby  That last Nounou was totally unplanned, but 8 buck for DB Transitioning Hair Creme...I was like: It's On!

Wish I coulda' saw what they had earlier in the day for 40% off

Yeah, we can kick back this Winter & Chill with our Products


----------



## 13StepsAhead

chebaby girl yes! I love Living Single!!! People just don't understand how I can watch it over and over. I will definitely neeed to get the series before I leave. I feel the same about Martin.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby That last Nounou was totally unplanned, but 8 buck for DB Transitioning Hair Creme...I was like: It's On!
> 
> Wish I coulda' saw what they had earlier in the day for 40% off
> 
> *Yeah, we can kick back this Winter & Chill with our Products*


we sure can dont need to buy nothing else for a looooonnnnnnggggg time lol.



13StepsAhead said:


> @chebaby girl yes! I love Living Single!!! People just don't understand how I can watch it over and over. I will definitely neeed to get the series before I leave. I feel the same about Martin.


 i need to get the series on dvd too. i can watch LS over and over and over again lol. i feel the same way about the first, second and third season of the game. this last season


----------



## 13StepsAhead

chebaby I just looked up LS on DVD an unfortunately they only sell the 1st season, that sucks I can watch that easily.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

13StepsAhead said:


> @chebaby girl yes! I love Living Single!!! People just don't understand how I can watch it over and over. I will definitely neeed to get the series before I leave. I feel *the same about Martin.*


 
13StepsAhead  This is my Show!


----------



## 13StepsAhead

IDareT'sHair I never get enough of Martin and Pam joking on each other.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

13StepsAhead

I like all the other characters that Martin play.


----------



## Priss Pot

Ugh, tell me why I forgot I have a 16oz jar of As I Am Double Butter Cream in my closet, smh. I remember now that I bought it from Sally's a couple weeks ago.  I hope I like it.  Maybe I'll use it when sealing for my twist/braid-outs.

It's raining/light snowing outside, and it's cold as heck.  I need to hurry on to the gym before it gets too late.


----------



## 13StepsAhead

IDareT'sHair said:


> @13StepsAhead
> 
> I like all the other characters that Martin play.


 
Girl yes Otis and Shanaynay cracks me the heck up


----------



## destine2grow

I love Jerome


----------



## Eisani

I didn't get anything today *fune cry*


----------



## chebaby

13StepsAhead said:


> @chebaby I just looked up LS on DVD an unfortunately they only sell the 1st season, that sucks I can watch that easily.


 what kinda bull shiggidy is this??? how you only gonna have the first season


----------



## chebaby

destine2grow said:


> I love Jerome


 i say Jerome in the hou ooh ouse ooh ouse watch ya mouth


----------



## Brownie518

chebaby said:


> *we sure can dont need to buy nothing else for a looooonnnnnnggggg time lol*.



  Umm hmmmm....


----------



## Brownie518

I got my Sage, Silk Dreams, and Nook Tablet today. That's it. 

Ya'll make me want to watch some Martin!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518  That will be my Personal Challenge (after the Christmas Sales of course), is not to buy any Hair Products.

I'm good too.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

destine2grow 13StepsAhead chebaby

And Don't forget about His Momma!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

btw:  Used up 1 2 ounce Marie Dean Amala Hair Creme.  

I have an 8 ounce on the way.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @destine2grow @13StepsAhead @chebaby
> 
> And Don't forget about His Momma!


 thats one crazy lady


----------



## bronzebomb

chebaby I think I have the same 2 sizes of Honey Hemp.  (16 oz & 32 oz).  But I co-ash, condition, steam with Honey Hemp.  It's universal.

IDareT'sHair - LOL...My shelf is little, I'm moving to a larger apartment for more "shelf" space. (actually a dedicated closet)


----------



## IDareT'sHair

bronzebomb 

Yeah, that Shelf ain't little Girl (if I remember correctly)


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Hey ladies.
I got my nounou order and 1 aveyou order today.
I also got some more stuff from nounou today that was 40% off.
2 curls ecstasy
3 curls cleansing cream


----------



## destine2grow

Is nounou's sale over? Its giving me VA tax and I don't live in VA. I believe Eisani mention this yesterday!


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

destine2grow said:


> Is nounou's sale over? Its giving me VA tax and I don't live in VA. I believe Eisani mention this yesterday!



destine2grow VA views online sales the same way as if you were physically shopping in the state. That's why the tax is added to your order.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@destine2grow 

My Tax has never been over $1.50 for all _*cough* _3 orders......(don't judge)


@bronzebomb   I'm looking forward to our Personal 2012 Stash Use-Up Challenge


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> btw:  Used up 1 2 ounce Marie Dean Amala Hair Creme.
> *
> I have an 8 ounce on the way*.



@ bolded....Of course you do!!!! 

I can't wait to wash my hair. It's been so warm here. It was about 70 degrees today. erplexed  And right as I was leaving out for work, my throat started hurting and now I can barely talk.  I sound terrible.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518  That's from All That Screamin' either during a) All them Thanksgiving "Scalp Massages" OR b) Yellin' HIT PAYNAH BABY!   .....


----------



## divachyk

IDareT'sHair Dh and I was out Cyber Monday shopping.  I am singing the blues because my three week vacay comes to a close on Wed. I am sick to my stomach thinking about it.

I used one of my Body Shop groupons. Purchased some body butter, my new kick.

destine2grow, Jamaican Oils offers a combo set that has a bottle of jbco and a bottle of argan oil that comes in it.

Let me tiptoe over to Nounou if the sale is still going on.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby curlyhersheygirl  Ya'll errrtime I think about that Lame Jessicurl Not-Sale, I get Mad!

How she gone act?  She betta' give it up Christmas.

*gansta'ing jessicurl*


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518  That's from All That Screamin' either during a) All them Thanksgiving "Scalp Massages" OR b) Yellin' HIT PAYNAH BABY!   .....









...must be the massages cuz I hardly bought anything.....


----------



## IDareT'sHair

divachyk  Gurl...You had a Nice Long Break!  Do you take any time off between Christmas & New Years? 

I'm feeling sick to my stomach thinking about it for you.

Yeah, I agree, that Extra Dark JBCO and Argan was a good deal.  I also got the Extra Dark and the JBCO w/Pimento.  That was a great buy.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> ..*.must be the massages* cuz I hardly bought anything.....


 
Brownie518 

Hmp. That's exactly what I was thinking.......


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby @curlyhersheygirl Ya'll errrtime I think about that Lame Jessicurl Not-Sale, I get Mad!
> 
> How she gone act? She betta' give it up Christmas.
> 
> *gansta'ing jessicurl*


 yea that "sale" was stupid, lame crazy dumb lol.


----------



## divachyk

IDareT'sHair said:


> divachyk  Gurl...You had a Nice Long Break!  Do you take any time off between Christmas & New Years?
> 
> I'm feeling sick to my stomach thinking about it for you.
> 
> Yeah, I agree, that Extra Dark JBCO and Argan was a good deal.  I also got the Extra Dark and the JBCO w/Pimento.  That was a great buy.



IDareT'sHair I have a week off during Christmas / New Year's.  Did I miss the best part of Nounou sale? 1 transitioning crime cost $13 shipped at the 40% price. How you get 2 for $8. (unless I read your post wrong)


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@divachyk They were $8.40 a piece.

ETA:  I just looked.  It still says $8.40?


----------



## Brownie518

T, how do you like that Pimento oil???


----------



## beautyaddict1913

Zaz said:


> @divachyk I'm the same way, I give rave reviews in this thread more stock because I figure we've tried everything and if a lady in here who's tried everything LOVES something, then it must be great.


 
Zaz I co-sign the hell outta this lol!

Hello ladies! Yall been talkin up a storm in here lol! Im still tryna catch up!
I found out that the mentor seminar will be Thursday morning instead of tomoro - so Im keeping my hair in all of those days lol. Im debating on going to Nordstrom that day or just waiting until afterwards! This hair better be perfect lol. My mom let me borrow the cutest old lady hat ever - its huge, chocolate brown, knit, and very soft and furry like chenille. Its perfect for covering up this satin bonnet over these curlers lol...I wore it to the grocery store today. On vacation this week so Im vegging out and tryna plan my next one. I want the week after Christmas too. Who wants to do any work around the winter holidays lol.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *T, how do you like that Pimento oil???*


 
Brownie518  It's a JBCO/Pimento Mix.  It's not that Strong Roots Stuff.  Anywho, I like it alot. 

I used up 1 bottle and have 1 back-up.  Its like 8 ounce Extra Dark JBCO with a 4 ounce Argan or the Extra Dark with a 4 ounce JBCO/Pimento Mix.


----------



## bronzebomb

IDareT'sHair - I don't know how I am going to use up my stash...I plan on being in weave for all of 2012.  I went home to Atlanta (lived there 10 years)...and LAWD, those Southern men sure now how to welcome ya!

Here is the style I'm wearing now...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@bronzebomb Well.. We Shol' Gone Try to put a Big Dent in these Stashes! 

Cute Style. Contrary to "Popular Belief" Mensssssss Like a _little_ Girth......

So I hope you Gave It to them in all Your BronzeBomb Fierce-ness!


----------



## chebaby

really cute bronze


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby  Well...After All this Haulin' I'm ready to settle into a good Winter Regimen.

All Butta'ed Up, Pomaded Up, Oiled Up, Lotioned Up, Cremed Up!

And Lawd Steamed Up!


----------



## divachyk

Cute bronzebomb. Be back a little later ladies. Dh and I are about to head out for a milkshake (as cold as it is but....hey, I want a milkshake dangit).


----------



## bronzebomb

Thanks! chebaby & IDareT'sHair 

They like girth and hair (weave or not)

This Latino guy stopped me in Wal-Mart to tell me he loved my hair.  Now the dude I was with said "I should punch his *** in the face."  I said, "Why?  You and I are just friends!'  He said, "Cuz that's disrespectful!"  I was flattered by the compliment (it made me smile).

On another note, I am going to have to keep a close e-friendship with beautyaddict1913 so she can help me with maintaining my weave and my hair under the weave.


----------



## divachyk

Hey, quick question before I roll out - which Oyin sugar pomade is the best? The original burnt or the sugar berry one? I might hit paynah on that one. Anyone using this for sealing? I don't think I'll have a use for it otherwise as I don't do braidouts or twistouts frequent enough.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

divachyk  Lawd...He got you Spoiled-Rotten!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

bronzebomb Gone & Strut Yo' Stuff up in the ATL!   

I'm sure beautyaddict1913 will give you some great tips.

Bronze, how often will you get it re-done?  Do you think you'll get bored with it an entire year?


----------



## bronzebomb

I want Charz and EllePixie length so badly...but I need about another 6 inches.  Also, my hair does not hang...this stuff is TIGHTLY coiled.  It shrinks over 50%...I'm really close to making one more purchase before the clock hits midnight.  I want the Chocolat Blow Dry Cream.


----------



## BrownBetty

Hi Ladies!

I didn't buy anything.  I see you all are getting it.


----------



## bronzebomb

IDareT'sHair - maybe every 6 weeks, or I think I'll just keep it in until the weave gets raggedy or my natural hair puffs up too much in the braids.  I have a few styles on deck, so I'll play with the hair to see how long it lasts.

I think I may be a tad cheap!!!  I had to pay $65 per pack (x2) for this hair.  A friend says she gets new hair every 3 weeks!  I said, "Girl, I ain't getting this hair every coupla weeks!"  I may have to figure out how to make a wig cap with hair.


----------



## divachyk

Welp, I'm still sitting here waiting to go get my milkshake.  Dh's has hobbies too and much like us ladies, he gets wound up in them and can't shake 'em loose. He's into motorcycles, remote control cars that go 100 mph to name a few. He's tinkering in the kitchen with his car. I just heard him say "dangit" so something must not be going good.  Po thang. Lemme me check on my bay-beh.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

bronzebomb  Who makes that Bronze? UFD? _*you might as well get it, you ain't buying nothin' in 2012_..might as well go out with a bang*

BrownBetty  Lawd Chile How did You & Your Wallet Manage to Escape?  You musta' been Out Of Town?


----------



## bronzebomb

girl, I just chuckled at you (IDareT'sHair) you are right I might as well hit paynah!

Carol's Daughter makes it.  It's new!  I like CD's Healthy Hair Butter too!


----------



## Priss Pot

Lawd, I just had a heated religious debate with a group of folks in the sauna...in 165 degree heat .  We all in there talking over each other, about to pass out yet nobody was trying to leave, lol.  Talk about draining!  My po' lil hair was subject to all of that dry heat for longer than it needed to be.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

bronzebomb said:


> *girl, I just chuckled at you *(@IDareT'sHair) *you are right I might as well hit paynah!*
> 
> Carol's Daughter makes it. It's new! I like CD's Healthy Hair Butter too!


 
bronzebomb  It's a Wash Anyway, Lawd in the Grand Scheme of Thangs What's One Mo' Thang.  Might As Well.  

Errrbody doing something with Chocolate Right now.  It's been getting great Reviews.


----------



## Seamonster

used up HV strinillah, and silicon mix. No back ups, I am trying some new stuff


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Priss Pot said:


> Lawd, I just had a heated religious debate with a group of folks in the sauna...in 165 degree heat . We all in there talking over each other, about to pass out yet nobody was trying to leave, lol. Talk about draining! *My po' lil hair was subject to all of that dry heat for longer than it needed to be.*


 
Priss Pot Did you Slap a Good Moisturizing DC'er in it?

Religion + Politics + Race =


----------



## bronzebomb

IDareT'sHair - girl, I hit paynah as soon as I finished typing that!  you right, might as well.  One more thing can't hurt!  I guess I won't be purchasing that elliptical...Bally's Fitness has me for one more year!

I'm such a football fan!  The Cowboys are officially #1 in the NFC East.  

I'm watching the the game, shopping and chatting...


----------



## Shay72

Talking about Martin which I , I just saw Brah Man (sp?) on Rizzoli & Isles!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

bronzebomb  Girl, 1 mo' thang is just 1 mo' thang.  Tis All.

Enjoy those Cowboys!  Ltown is a Big Steelers Fan!


----------



## beautyaddict1913

Eisani said:


> Yea, I just hit SSI again and went through with Nounou. I ordered two more pomegranate condishes and one Creamy Coco leave in. I got 3 more Olive You from Nounou.
> 
> @destine2grow I use Elucence clarifying poo, it's gentle yet gets all the gunk out without stripping my hair. I also use old school Creme of Nature green label, Joico Moisture Recovery (rarely) and Elucence Moisturizing poo. When I have black soap, I use that. A mixture of Almond castile and AOHR is ! My curls go crazy! I realllly need to hit these Chagrin poo bars and get to using them up. Hell, I need to use up everything. Sad and pitiful.


 
Eisani do u use BB Almond castile with AOHSR condish or shampoo? sounds good!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72 said:


> Talking about Martin which I , I just saw Brah Man (sp?) on Rizzoli & Isles!


 
Shay72  And Lawd Tommy!  Where he Werk?


----------



## beautyaddict1913

bronzebomb u look sooo pretty! I LOVE ATL too lol!


----------



## beautyaddict1913

IDareT'sHair is there a code for free shipping at nounou?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@beautyaddict1913 I'm already thankin' 'bout my Preliminary Christmas List (30%):

SSI Coco Creme, Okra
BeeMine another DC'er
BBD Stretch
Jessicurl Too Shea!
Hairveda
Claudie
Nounou
*Esty*


----------



## BrownBetty

IDareT'sHair said:


> bronzebomb  Who makes that Bronze? UFD? _*you might as well get it, you ain't buying nothin' in 2012_..might as well go out with a bang*
> 
> BrownBetty  Lawd Chile How did You & Your Wallet Manage to Escape?  You musta' been Out Of Town?



IDareT'sHair -  I was and I wasn't able to log on.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

beautyaddict1913 said:


> @IDareT'sHair is there a code for free shipping at nounou?


 
beautyaddict1913  No.  Just over $30.00.  It will automatically do it.


----------



## bronzebomb

I have them both, here is the texture: 







divachyk said:


> Hey, quick question before I roll out - which Oyin sugar pomade is the best? The original burnt or the sugar berry one? I might hit paynah on that one. Anyone using this for sealing? I don't think I'll have a use for it otherwise as I don't do braidouts or twistouts frequent enough.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

BrownBetty said:


> @IDareT'sHair -  *I was and I wasn't able to log on.*


 
BrownBetty  Gurl...that happened to me last year. 

But I managed to catch a few thangs before it totally ended.


----------



## BrownBetty

IDareT'sHair said:


> BrownBetty  Gurl...that happened to me last year.
> 
> But I managed to catch a few thangs before it totally ended.



A mess!  I am trying to hold out...


----------



## beautyaddict1913

Thanks T, I was tryna get by with just spending $15 for two trans creams lol


----------



## IDareT'sHair

BrownBetty said:


> A mess! *I am trying to hold out...*


 

oke:oke:oke:BrownBetty You have an Half-Hour


----------



## IDareT'sHair

beautyaddict1913 said:


> *Thanks T, I was tryna get by with just spending $15 for two trans creams lol*


 
beautyaddict1913  Lawd Beauty


----------



## bronzebomb

beautyaddict1913 - i am going to need you with these weaves!  I am looking at California Lace Wigs for that bundle next.


----------



## beautyaddict1913

bronzebomb u got me wanting the Carol's Daughter Chocolat blow dry now. I thought about it after seeing EllePixie's vid lol.

IDareT'sHair now I want to make a Christmas list. I feel behind because I dont have a tentative one yet lol. I dont remember any good sales from last year. Do u?


----------



## bronzebomb

beautyaddict1913 - get it before midnight for free shipping!


----------



## SimJam

thought I was done with this BF buying spree but I have an Oyin cart and was ready to hit paynah ... then I saw their sale ends tomorrow.

gonna think abt this .... as I do want some qhemet also


----------



## beautyaddict1913

I wish I liked Oyin so I can order some stuff lol


----------



## Charz

Priss Pot I actually do a kind of wet bun version of the bun in my video.

I'm glad the croc clips are working for you, I love them, but I just broke one 

Also I am noticing less SSK knots, and detangling is easy because i put so much gel after i detangle it kinda freezes it being detangled if that makes sense.


----------



## Eisani

beautyaddict1913 BB Almond castille and AOHR condish


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Eisani  Chile...What You Doin' Up?


----------



## Eisani

IDareT'sHair I really don't know lol! I'm tired too.

Oh beautyaddict1913 I meant to share that a great scalp deep clean and treatment without stripping is diluted BB tea tree with AOHR. My scalp feels wonderful and hair is still super soft.


----------



## Eisani

My scalp and hair is slathered in Herbal Riche. Since I didn't get any packages today, I didn't wanna do my hair. I'll play in goodies tomorrow hopefully. At least 3 should be here!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby  What You Hittin' PayNah on?  You finally done?

Welp.  It was Fun while it lasted.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Eisani  I'm not expecting to get anything tommorrow.  I may get another Nounou, but not sure.

My Christine Gant may come.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby  What You Hittin' PayNah on?  You finally done?
> 
> Welp.  It was Fun while it lasted.


what you doing up? lmao. 
i just got finished smelling some moisturizers


----------



## Seamonster

It seems like everybody got their aveyou, and I am still waiting. I got my Kyrah natural bout to do a ayurvedic mask then shampoo with that chocolate poo bar. Think I will mix some herbs in a tea and do a body scrub too. Might be a good day for a face mask as well. 

Mixed my Claudie's moisturizing conditoner with the last of HV strinullah yesterday. It was a good mix. Finally finished my BF shopping got some poo bars, and some more Claudies. I wanted to get another end insurance 1 and 2, but she had so many new pomades, I got them instead. 

Claudie's pomade/heavy creme haul 
Grandma's Louise recipe
Ceramide Pomade
Iman butter
Scalp Pomade
Isha Creme
moisturizing quinoa creme

I think I have one more day if I feel faint and have that nightmare that I may run out of products and have to buy before the next sale.


----------



## chebaby

chello ladies
my second day braid out aint looking so hot
tomorrow i might put it back in a zing and then thursday wash and go. but ill see how it goes. im wearing it out today so maybe itll look good in a few hours lmao.


----------



## Eisani

One of my Aveyou packages is home! Waiting on another 2 that s/b delivered UPS today. They're talking 6-10 inches of snow tonight *fune cry*. I will be doing hair and putting up the rest of my Christmas decorations. Dd wants to take some things to the consignment shop but it's already raining/sleeting 

What was y'all best BF deal? Mine was BeeMine. After the 30% and gift certificate, I only paid $4.75 out of pocket!


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> chebaby curlyhersheygirl  Ya'll errrtime I think about that Lame Jessicurl Not-Sale, I get Mad!
> 
> How she gone act?  She betta' give it up Christmas.
> 
> *gansta'ing jessicurl*



IDareT'sHair  I don't blame ya for getting mad it was a very lame sale. I hope she does something for Christmas too

I received my second aveyou package and I used up an Enso serum; I have 2 backups (Thanks T  )


----------



## chebaby

Eisani said:


> One of my Aveyou packages is home! Waiting on another 2 that s/b delivered UPS today. They're talking 6-10 inches of snow tonight *fune cry*. I will be doing hair and putting up the rest of my Christmas decorations. Dd wants to take some things to the consignment shop but it's already raining/sleeting
> 
> What was y'all best BF deal? Mine was BeeMine. After the 30% and gift certificate, I only paid $4.75 out of pocket!


 i dont know what was my best deal but i know im most excited about my komaza califia moisturizer that i got from sage


----------



## Eisani

Oh, boo hates today's hairdo. I told him I'm prepooing he said don't do that one again  I did an off-center part and flat twisted to my ear, put the ends in pony tails and fishtailed the loose hair. I like it.


----------



## destine2grow

Eisani the only ture sale I particapated in would have be nounou's and I am excited with what I have coming. Since Miss Red Head Jessie didn't have a sale. I got Too Shea, cream cleanser and WDT. I also got the MHC olive dc.

Do ya'll know I still haven't shampooed my hair. I was too busy ordering from coastal scents since they were having 50% off.

I need to start my oil treatment.


----------



## Eisani

Sooo, has red-head Jessi announced a winner yet?? Will she? "Ooh she lives right next door! What a coincidence!"


----------



## destine2grow

I am really hoping she she does something for xmas. I will pick up some more items. I hate to be low on dc.


----------



## Eisani

I hate I missed Coastal Scents. I could've loaded up on shea butter even though I got 4lbs just last week .


----------



## Ltown

Hi ladies!  Target in my area having b1g1 on Miss Jessies!  I don't use it, but wanted to make sure you check your local Target.


----------



## beautyaddict1913

Eisani my best BF deal was HV - I got 5 items for bout $30 including shipping. The item that I am most excited to receive is the Hairitage Monoi Cloud!

Good afternoon ladies! I am bummed out because I've been hitting paynah since last Tuesday and I havent gotten nary package! I need to discover some more vendors on etsy. Aside from hairitage hydrations, saravun, and njoi does anyone have any reccs?
Fangas itchin! 

I havent used anything on my hair. Its still flat twisted lol. Over the weekend I want to try the wash n go method that Charz uses but idk what gel I will use! Maybe Donna Marie's Miracurl since I need to use that up. My sis is buying me UFD for Christmas but I may go ahead and get it myself after the mentor seminar on Thursday since I will be out early.


----------



## natura87

Hello ladies. just got off work, wearing a twistout. It could last a few more days but I dunno. I'm kinda tired and cranky so Lord knows what I'll do. maybe a  poo and DC will do me some good.  

I wonder how long it takes Oyin  and Purabody to deliver during their black friday sales, thats all I got besides the Aveyou.


----------



## Eisani

IDareT'sHair I been trying to PM you, but can't .


----------



## Eisani

beautyaddict1913I've been thinking of asking my sis to bring me some UFD when she comes up for Christmas. I just have to convince her to make that drive. What u thinking about getting?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Hey Divas to the 10th Power!

Lawd.  I didn't get no packages today.  However, my Tiiva and SheScentIt both Shipped.

Other than that, I just moisturized with some Marie Dean Vanilla Lemon Hair Souffle Creme or whatever it is.

She did write me back and gave me a 12 month Shelf-Life if stored in a cool, dark, place.

Eisani Hmp. I'm not sure about my "Best BF Deal" All of them, had Crazy Shipping Charges.


----------



## Shay72

I see I need to go back to Claudie's site and at least get that ceramide pomade.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72  Hey Gurl...That Ceramide Pomade sounds Wonderful.  I can't wait to try it.


----------



## Priss Pot

I'm gonna have to live through y'all with the Paynah Spirit cause I just hit PayNah for the academic regalia for my graduation next week .  I've never heard of a school charging you for your cap/gown and hood.  I thought that's what those graduation fees were for!  But noooooo, my school wants to charge you a graduation fee AND make you pay 100 bucks for your attire.


----------



## mkd

Priss Pot said:


> I'm gonna have to live through y'all with the Paynah Spirit cause I just hit PayNah for the academic regalia for my graduation next week .  I've never heard of a school charging you for your cap/gown and hood.  I thought that's what those graduation fees were for!  But noooooo, my school wants to charge you a graduation fee AND make you pay 100 bucks for your attire.



Priss Pot, when I graduated from law school we had to buy our caps and gowns.  I was hot too.  And congratulations!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Priss Pot

 

ETA:  I think I had to pay too  But We Happy!


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Priss Pot Congrats on your accomplishment; that's awesome


----------



## beautyaddict1913

Eisani I just want the curly magic. Do u want something when I go on Thursday?

My aveyou came! That UPS man always comes around 5:30 it never fails lol. Im not that excited about them lil ol 5 thangs from aveyou tho lol

Congrats Priss Pot!!! I graduated during winter too and those fees plus that graduation fee plus invitations and the under the gown outfit and photos can get pretty hefty!


----------



## destine2grow

prissPot Congrats!!!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

beautyaddict1913  Gurl...I ain't even open my Po' little 4 AveYou items yet!erplexed


----------



## chebaby

im bored sipping on some nasty green tea without sugar


----------



## beautyaddict1913

Hey IDareT'sHair! U have anymore etsy vendors for me to check out?

Hey destine2grow!

Hey mkd!!

Where are yall this evening?


----------



## beautyaddict1913

chebaby said:


> im bored sipping on some nasty green tea without sugar


 
chebaby! Why? u dont like stevia? I luv 'stevia in the raw' for my green tea and I get the flavored green teas like blueberry somethin and cranberry pomegranate yummy!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@beautyaddict1913

@Brownie518 turned me onto _It's Perfectly Natural_. She said it's Excellent! 

I just ordered from them BF for the 1st time (20% and Free Shipping over $25.00) I got:

Pre-Poo Conditioner (Jar)
Black Tea Spritz
Detangler
Oil


----------



## chebaby

beautyaddict1913 said:


> @chebaby! Why? u dont like stevia? I luv 'stevia in the raw' for my green tea and I get the flavored green teas like blueberry somethin and cranberry pomegranate yummy!


 i was trying to be extra healthy but thats not working out


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@beautyaddict1913

Here is The Lank:

http://www.etsy.com/shop/EncourageGrowthOil


----------



## mkd

beautyaddict1913, I am here about to catch up on YouTube vids.

I need to take some time off for Christmas, I am feeling really burned out.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@mkd Every Year around this time, I really feel burnt out. 

That's why I always take the 2 Weeks at Christmas as vacay!  So, I can start the New Year half-way 'refreshed' and rejuvenated.


----------



## destine2grow

Hey beautyaddict1913 I'm hear watching youtube vids. I'm about to hop in the shower and finish up my hair.


----------



## divachyk

My cc bill came in and ahem, it's time I sit my tail down somewhere and not hit paynah on nothing but this bill! Hair shopping, BF shopping, 3 weeks of vacay....yeah well, that'll do it.

mkd I want to go to law school but I haven't committed to doing it just yet. I'll PM you.

Priss Pot I had to pay for mine too. They rape you however, whenever and because they can. Congrats though.


----------



## mkd

divachyk,  you should go.  I am trying to transition into another field.


----------



## Eisani

Congrats Priss! Yea, I had to pay but I'd gladly pay again (which I will be shortly anyway). I'll be back in school in January. Had to take a break and adjust to the new job. When I'm done, I'll be going to law school as well. I'm looking to go into consulting and with my current experience/education, a JD would shut it DOWN. I'm trying to get my money and empower my sisters, especially.

beautyaddict1913 no thank you, I need to sit my hind parts down! I got 3 boxes today, 1 from aveyou and the other two were supplies (bottles, oils, etc).


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Welp.  My ButtersNBars Shipped as well as 2 other Packages from Nounou.  

One good think I can say about BF 2011....Is that Shipping has been a whole lot faster.

Still waiting on shipping notices from:

Christine Gant
"It's Perfectly Natural"
Marie Dean (on vacation)
Saravun (also on vacation)
Claudie


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Watching VS Fashion Show!


----------



## Brownie518

Hey!!! My job sent us out to dinner and I just got home.  No hairpackages or purchases today.  Nothing going on, just saying HI!!


----------



## Priss Pot

chebaby said:


> i was trying to be extra healthy but thats not working out



Girl you should try adding herbal teas to green tea.  I buy the herbal infusions by Tazo.  My fav so far is the Wild Orange.  The herbal infusion + green tea + stevia = goodness.

Don't mess around and add a strawberry lemonade + blueberry herbal infusion...it'll have you messed up thinkin you drinkin kool-aid.  That Teavana store had me messed up in the head when I first tasted their teas.  They have a lot of awesome flavors.  But, that ish is rather expensive, so I stick to $4/box Tazo herbal infusions for now.


----------



## Eisani

Just now about to wash my hair. This snow is ridic! 

Washing w/Qhem Egyptian Wheatgrass- I'm struggling to use this up because you only need a tiny bit- going to dc with Deep Fix and rinse it with argan & olive.


----------



## SimJam

2 Flash Sales Today: FREE* Heavenly Jojoba Hair Oil ($16 value) 12-1pm & 8-9pm EST Today (Online Only)

*KBB*
*coupon code FLASH at checkout*


----------



## natura87

Priss Pot said:


> I'm gonna have to live through y'all with the Paynah Spirit cause I just hit PayNah for the academic regalia for my graduation next week .  I've never heard of a school charging you for your cap/gown and hood.  I thought that's what those graduation fees were for!  But noooooo, my school wants to charge you a graduation fee AND make you pay 100 bucks for your attire.



My school did too. I was like "c'mon son". I wore it once and now its hanging in a bag in my moms closet.


----------



## natura87

Congrats Priss!!


----------



## Seamonster

pris_pot Congratulations on graduating 

I went back and got my Claudie's end insurance 1 and 2. I wanted to try the quinoa coffee creme with the satin creme, but then I thought, my ends have gone from eye length to shoulder length using end insurance, I can't mess with that pahnah, lol. 

I now have almost everything Claudie makes, my hair loves Claudie. Just figured out how to use the her deep moisturizing conditioner. I tried it as a co wash, meh, deep conditioner, meh, it does moisturize my hair, but I prefer deeper conditioners like Claudie's Kpangnan, Oyin honey hemp, silk dreams vanilla silk, Silk Dreams Shea What, AO HSR, and komaza olive. Claudie's deep moisturizer works well to add moisture to a deep conditioner and use the mix as a leave in. Think I will try adding some oil to it and see what happens.


----------



## Eisani

Aveyou now carries Camille Rose


----------



## Seamonster

Eisani that is great, I still have one voucher left. But I really don't need anything.


----------



## Eisani

Seamonster I have a couple left and I don't need much. I may gift one to my sis even though she just shaved 3/4 of her head lol.

I wish my twists dried overnight. My hair is never dry the following morning! I added some Hello Sugar to my leave in and . I might use the scent for everything.


----------



## Seamonster

Eisani where do you get hello sugar?


----------



## Seamonster

just went over to aveyou to take a look at their camille rose line up. Thinking about picking up the following after I do a little research. Might get this next month.

Growth serum
almond jai
algae mask
white chocolatte body butter


----------



## chebaby

Priss Pot said:


> Girl you should try adding herbal teas to green tea. I buy the herbal infusions by Tazo. My fav so far is the Wild Orange. The herbal infusion + green tea + stevia = goodness.
> 
> Don't mess around and add a strawberry lemonade + blueberry herbal infusion...it'll have you messed up thinkin you drinkin kool-aid. That Teavana store had me messed up in the head when I first tasted their teas. They have a lot of awesome flavors. But, that ish is rather expensive, so I stick to $4/box Tazo herbal infusions for now.


 thanx girl, i gotta go to that teavana store. there is one here by my job. yesterday i had a cup of green tea and then a cup of herbal slimming tea in cranrasberry and it was good. ive been drinking it all week. my co worker gave it to me cause hes on a health kick too.


----------



## Seamonster

chebaby said:


> thanx girl, i gotta go to that teavana store. there is one here by my job. yesterday i had a cup of green tea and then a cup of herbal slimming tea in cranrasberry and it was good. ive been drinking it all week. my co worker gave it to me cause hes on a health kick too.



I love Teavana, every time I am at the mall I make sure to sample everything and inquire about the price. I want a pretty ceramic travelers mug and a tea sampler.


----------



## destine2grow

chebaby said:


> thanx girl, i gotta go to that teavana store. there is one here by my job. yesterday i had a cup of green tea and then a cup of herbal slimming tea in cranrasberry and it was good. ive been drinking it all week. my co worker gave it to me cause hes on a health kick too.


 
Ya'll got me wanting to check out Teavana and how is this herbal slimming tea? I need to lose some weight.

Ladies I need a regi. I don't like having to do WNG's every other day. The WNG's are causing ssk's and my hair feels a little mushy. It is also breaking. 

I know when I used mostly a protein regi my hair was strong and rarely got mushy. My hair is dry and feels real real soft. 

I am thinking about cowashing with protein or doing a protein treat me SSI Fortifying mask and I will not follow up with a moisture con. What do you ladies think? Please help and give me some style advise!!!

I think I might want to try this hair style for a while http://www.youtube.com/watch?annota...&feature=iv&src_vid=QnJxtOJ7pr0&v=U748jHZIb8w


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Hey Divas! What's Up? I'm under the dryer with Dudley's Creme Protein. I cowashed with & finished up an 8 ounce bottle of Claudie Fortifying. I have 1 16 ounce back up.

I got my 2nd Nounou Order today, and I gotta tell you, Imma love that Camille Rose Moisture Butter. 

It's more like a Cream than a butter and it smells yummy! I was not expecting that. I Love the Consistency.

I also got Curls Tea Ectasy (which was a replacement for Curls Sublime) which they listed but was OOS - so they sent that.

So far, I love Nounou! They are wonderful. I need to email them to see if they're having a Christmas Sale.

My Saravun Shipped today and so did my last Nounou Order.

Oh yeah, they put samples in the box too! I got a sample of Purabody Naturals Sapote Lotion with each order.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Don't sleep on the CR Moisture Butter!  

If you have an AveYou Groupon Left, it would be Soooooo Worth Getting!


----------



## mkd

destine2grow, I don't follow up my protein dc with moisture.  For me that negated using the protein.  My hair is fine  so I use quite a bit of protein and do aphogee 2 step every six weeks or so.


----------



## destine2grow

mkd my hair loved it! I will start doing this more ofter and follow up with moisture when needed. I forgot how much my hair thrive off of a protein regi when I was relax. I thought my hair would want something different now that I am natural.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Hey ladies

destine2grow I never follow up with a moisture DC after using the fortifying mask; it's great on its own. I actually like that better than CJ repair me it's a bit more moisturizing.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Under the Steamer with Marie Dean's Green Hemp DC'er!


----------



## destine2grow

I hope Marie Dean has an xmas sale. I want to try her products! The all sound so yummy!


----------



## Shay72

destine2grow
I also don't follow up a protein dc or protein tx with a moisture dc. The most I will do is cowash with moisture.


----------



## destine2grow

Shay72 maybe I will cowash with moisture afterwards or use a moisture con as an rinse out


----------



## divachyk

Hey ladies, my hair felt a bit protein overloaded so I'm doing a long steam session with Kenra.


----------



## divachyk

to aveyou carrying CR! 

I'm thinking of doing a twist out or braidout this weekend. Dh and I are going to see Jay Z and Kanye in concert in New Orleans. Anyone know a good twistout or braidout technique that would work for relaxed hair?


----------



## chebaby

yall know i never follow up protein with moisture. i think if you have a great leave in thats good enough. my hair is kinky but its really fine so it needs protein a lot.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Hey Ladies! I finished up 1 jar of BBD Stretch Creme. I have 1 Back-Up, I need to focus on getting another one during the Christmas Holidays (so that is on my list). 

It's a staple so I like to try to keep it on hand. So I guess I'll be coughing up that $56 bucks

I want some Chinese. But my place doesn't deliver unless you spend a certain amount. erplexed

Man! All I want is a Side order of _Skrimp Fried Lice!_


----------



## IDareT'sHair

ETA:  Lemme run out and pick it up!  I need to go before I turn on _"Criminal Minds"_ 

Otherwise, I'll be too scurrrrrrrrrrd to leave the House......

That's My Show, but it Scares the Beejezus outta me!


----------



## Shay72

Welp ordered the ceramide pomade from Claudie's in addition to another thing or two from her . 

Gleau Oil
20% off
Now through 12/3
Code:  Gleau20


----------



## Eisani

Second Aveyou and MHC are here.


----------



## Priss Pot

divachyk said:


> to aveyou carrying CR!
> 
> I'm thinking of doing a twist out or braidout this weekend. Dh and I are going to see Jay Z and Kanye in concert in New Orleans. Anyone know a good twistout or braidout technique that would work for relaxed hair?



I've seen flat-twist outs that look really good on relaxed hair; that way you get the wavy effect from the root to the tip.


----------



## Seamonster

my aveyou finally came, woot woot, so happy to get my Mason Pearson. SSI came as well, she shipped quickly, I am pleased.

Our toilet is having a problem because it is a old house, my guy roommate went into the bathroom and I am cycle, it looked like a massacre. Shocked he didn't scream. Poor guy was scared to flush it. I should feel bad, huh.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Eisani  What did you get from MHC?  They had B1 G1


----------



## bronzebomb

Seamonster said:


> my aveyou finally came, woot woot, so happy to get my Mason Pearson. SSI came as well, she shipped quickly, I am pleased.
> 
> Our toilet is having a problem because it is a old house, my guy roommate went into the bathroom and I am cycle, it looked like a massacre. Shocked he didn't scream. Poor guy was scared to flush it. I should feel bad, huh.


 
My stomach got a little quesy on this...

anyway, is this your first Mason Pearson comb or brush?  give a review.


----------



## bronzebomb

divachyk did you get the Oyin Burnt Sugar pomade or the Sugar Berries?


----------



## Eisani

IDareT'sHair I got two Olive You conditioners. I had to reup my dc supply. Between mhc and nounou I got 4 Olive Yous.

I bought 13 dc's total .


----------



## divachyk

Priss Pot said:


> I've seen flat-twist outs that look really good on relaxed hair; that way you get the wavy effect from the root to the tip.


Thanks @Priss Pot. 



Seamonster said:


> my aveyou finally came, woot woot, so happy to get my Mason Pearson. SSI came as well, she shipped quickly, I am pleased.
> 
> Our toilet is having a problem because it is a old house, my guy roommate went into the bathroom and I am cycle, it looked like a massacre. Shocked he didn't scream. Poor guy was scared to flush it. I should feel bad, huh.


@Seamonster, I'm embarrassed for you. Are you seriously not?



bronzebomb said:


> @divachyk did you get the Oyin Burnt Sugar pomade or the Sugar Berries?


@bronzebomb I tried ordering but the add to cart button was missing on both (ETA: the button that you would select to add it to the shopping car). I'm unsure if that meant they sold out. I emailed the vendor re: my desire to purchase but I was unable to add it to the cart. Welp, she never responded. I'll try again on the next sale.


----------



## Eisani

..........


----------



## divachyk

Anyone with experience with the Beauty of Site. They have a groupon on sale. 



Eisani said:


> ..........


whachoo talbout?


----------



## divachyk

ipad/iphone users -- free recipe app, regular price $4.99
ETA: for some reason was not working so I removed it; search "recipes genius" in app store.http://www.icravefreebies.com/2011/11/30/free-recipes-genius-iphone-ipad-app/http://www.icravefreebies.com/2011/11/30/free-recipes-genius-iphone-ipad-app/


----------



## Seamonster

divachyk We have been room mates for over a year, and he nor his girlfriend will clean the bathroom, I clean up those man stains every day, all year long. So even tho it was a toilet back function, I feel like every once in awhile he ought to put up with something. Still I agree I should feel bad, I wish it didn't happen, but I feel bad, that I don't feel bad.


----------



## divachyk

Wow dude and his girl needs to step up their game @Seamonster


----------



## beautyaddict1913

Hello ladies. Bacl from shopping today. Bought a bunch of stuff for work. I took my hair down before I went and I LOVED the results! Excited about the mentor presentation in the AM! I am going to pineapple my hair and hope it keeps lol! I attached a pic!


----------



## bronzebomb

Seamonster said:


> @divachyk We have been room mates for over a year, and he nor his girlfriend will clean the bathroom, I clean up those man stains every day, all year long. So even tho it was a toilet back function, I feel like every once in awhile he ought to put up with something. Still I agree I should feel bad, I wish it didn't happen, but I feel bad, that I don't feel bad.


 

 Girl you are killing me!


----------



## bronzebomb

alright Beauty!  I CYA


----------



## Priss Pot

I checked out Claudie's site last night .  Now, *I* want the Ends Insurance and the Ceramide Pomade!


----------



## destine2grow

Morning ladies!!!

IDareT'sHair I love Criminal Minds!!!! Sometimes that show cares me too!

Eisani How is the Olive You? I ordered one from Nounou's.


----------



## bronzebomb

Good Morning Junkies,

Just wanted to give a mini review.  I have 2 new staples:

Carol's Daughter Macadamia Hold Control Smoother - for edges
Curl Junkie Aloe Fix - my favorite for buns and slicking back my 4B hair to a bun


----------



## destine2grow

bronzebomb the Carol's Daughter Macadamia Hold Control Smoother is really good. I might as well call it a staple for dd. I have yet to try it on my hair.


----------



## Eisani

destine2grow said:


> Morning ladies!!!
> 
> IDareT'sHair I love Criminal Minds!!!! Sometimes that show cares me too!
> 
> Eisani How is the Olive You? I ordered one from Nounou's.



destine2grow I've purchased Olive You two different times and ended up selling/swapping so this will be my first time actually using it.


----------



## destine2grow

Eisani well in that case I hope we both like it


----------



## Eisani

WHY did I go on Cherry Culture??  I said no more buying for a while!


----------



## destine2grow

Eisani What does Cherry Culture have on sale? I think I might have some reward points to use!


----------



## natura87

divachyk said:


> Anyone with experience with the Beauty of Site. They have a groupon on sale.
> 
> 
> whachoo talbout?



Just bought this last night. I had a 1o dollar credit so I only spent 9 dollar for 40 dollars worth of product.

Dont judge me.


----------



## Eisani

destine2grow I think I missed the sale, but quite a few polishes marked down.


----------



## divachyk

What's good ladies? I'm outfitted in a suit, nice juicy bun because mama is getting an award at work today - Supervisor of the Qtr.  

I see you @beautyaddict1913. You killing that pose. Watch out Tyra!

I might need to try CJ Aloe @bronzebomb. I love rocking buns. That's my staple style.


----------



## Shay72

beautyaddict1913
You look fantastic 

divachyk
Congrats !

Finished Jasmine's Shea Butter Rinse (last one) and a Claudie's Reconstructor. Have more Claudie Reconstructors on the way.


----------



## destine2grow

divachyk congrats!!!!


----------



## Priss Pot

Has anyone ever tried making their own mud/clay wash? I'm going to try to mimic the one by Terressentials since it primarily consists of aloe vera juice and clay. I already have bentonite clay and aloe juice on hand; I'll also throw in a few essential oils I have laying around.

Since shea butter and other oils can build up easily on my hair, I need something a bit "stronger" than a simple co-wash conditioner for my mid-week wash. Last night I did my co-wash w/ TJ Nourish Spa, twisted my hair using CJ Smoothing Lotion as a leave-in, sealing with my ceramide oil mixture (the one I normally use for dc-ing).

I've been pinning my twistout in various buns all week, and I'm loving how my ends stay so moist and soft (duhhh! lol). I know I'm not discovering anything new, but it's nice to revisit an old flame. I'll wear my hair out this weekend.

ETA: Just saw the good news, congrats, divachyk!


----------



## Eisani

Heyyyy divachyk congrats! I'm jealous, I want to see Jay and Ye's leather jeggings. 

Boo booked a little getaway in the Poconos in a couple weeks . I just wanna go gamble, but I'll settle for being romantical lol!


----------



## beautyaddict1913

Hello ladies! Logged in from my new iPad! I am in luv! This is the first site that I visited lol. The mentor presentation went well this morning and my hair looked good considering I didn't retwist. Going to do a simple flat twist out tonight, going to happy hour tomorrow afternoon!

Haven't received any packages yet but kbb and hairitage or saravun should be here today!


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

beautyaddict1913 That look was fierce. You go girl

divachyk Congrats


----------



## SimJam

Priss Pot said:


> *Has anyone ever tried making their own mud/clay wash? I'm going to try to mimic the one by Terressentials since it primarily consists of aloe vera juice and clay*. I already have bentonite clay and aloe juice on hand; I'll also throw in a few essential oils I have laying around.


 
yes I have, mixed bentonite clay with aloe vera juice and a tea made of nettle, horsetail and marshmallow. Was pretty nice, but nothing does my hair like terressentials


----------



## divachyk

Eisani said:


> Heyyyy @divachyk congrats! I'm jealous, I want to see Jay and Ye's leather jeggings.
> 
> Boo booked a little getaway in the Poconos in a couple weeks . I just wanna go gamble, but I'll settle for being romantical lol!


Hush you mouf, Eisani!!!! Boo is traveling?



beautyaddict1913 said:


> Hello ladies! Logged in from my new iPad! I am in luv! This is the first site that I visited lol. The mentor presentation went well this morning and my hair looked good considering I didn't retwist. Going to do a simple flat twist out tonight, going to happy hour tomorrow afternoon!
> 
> Haven't received any packages yet but kbb and hairitage or saravun should be here today!


beautyaddict1913 - wifi or 3g? I have wifi only. Have had it for about 6 months. I actually purchased a ipad 3g on BF at Best Buy BUT I returned it. I will try to wait it out for an ipad 3.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Okay Look. All Imma say about that One Previous Post is:

1) It was GROSS

2) It was Nas-Tay

3) It was TMI

I know we discuss alot of things in this thread, but I hope it hasn't degraded to that Level of Dialogue. 

I simply Logged Off last night after reading that.

ETA:  Please find another Thread to discuss that type of Informationerplexed


----------



## divachyk

natura87 said:


> Just bought this last night. I had a 1o dollar credit so I only spent 9 dollar for 40 dollars worth of product.
> 
> Dont judge me.


natura87 - I was planning to buy one but save more's database recognizes my home address and that I've purchased from them before SO I didn't get the $10 credit. How did you get around that?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Today, I received:

ButtersNBars
Tiiva DC'ers
SSI Pomegrante Conditioners

ETA:  Finished up 1 Claudie Iman Butter (no back ups) but have 1 on the way!

Will use ButtersNBars in the Interim


----------



## mkd

beautyaddict1913 , pretty picture!  

Congrats divachyk.


----------



## Brownie518

Hey, ladies. I got 2 of those Beauty of a Site things last night. Plenty of things on there I can get. 

I washed my hair this morning, used up It's Perfectly Natural Prewash treatment (have 2 on the way) and a Shea Moisture Anti Breakage mask. I'll be getting more of that, for sure. Waiting on another B1G1...


----------



## divachyk

I received SSI 
2 Coco Creams and 16 oz Okra


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

Hey Ms. B!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My Purabody & Christine Gant Both Shipped!


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Hey ladies.
Today I received my Oyin order and (non hair) AE and Gap orders. Still waiting on DB, Claudie, nounou, VS and Kohls


----------



## Eisani

divachyk yes!! He said he wanted to surprise me. Can't wait!

IDareT'sHair  Code 10.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Eisani  A Huge Turn-Off!


----------



## divachyk

You deserve the best and hope you enjoy fully Eisani!  I love surprises.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Eisani Yeah, My SheScentIt, BnB's and Tiiva came today.

Purabody & Christine Gant also Shipped.

I think that just leaves Claudie. And I'll have everything.


Ooops I forgot Marie Dean!


----------



## Eisani

divachyk thank you! I think it's sweet and I'm excited!

IDareT'sHair I got my SSI and Darcy's notice today. That leaves Pura, Nounou, BeeMine. I *think* that's all.


----------



## Eisani

Oh. Got a Bath and Body Works notice. I thought I x'd out of the one  Lemme go check my account history.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Eisani  I was *stuck* on that 13 DC'er Post!

Anyway, I can wait to hear about You & _The Boo's_ Trip.  It sounds very romantic and perfect!

Chile...You might come back Engaged!


----------



## divachyk

@IDareT'sHair - you know, I was thinking the same but didn't want to hype up the idea.  Isn't the Poconos known for romance and engagements and ooey gooey stuff like that?


----------



## Eisani

Just checked my account. BBW got me .

IDareT'sHair divachyk I thought about that but only for a second, don't wanna go in thinking/expecting one thing and it's another.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@divachyk @Eisani It would be really sweet tho'.

Also, I forgot about that stuff I got from "It's Perfectly Natural" No shipping notice yet.

I gotta make sure I don't let that one slip by.


----------



## divachyk

My Saravun shipped but no word from HV and Pura. 

Dh asked me to order him some egyptian musk body butter from Pura.  How come he asking where his body butter.  This boy is a mess.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

divachyk  Gurl..Gone & Order That Man His Stuff!

Eisani  Speaking of Pura, did Nounou Put some Pura Samples in your Box?


----------



## divachyk

IDareT'sHair - ahem, welp, I ordered it when I placed my Pura order. He's ready for his butter. That's why he was inquiring. hahaha


----------



## SimJam

Its cold here ... I need to pull out my comfy blanket and wash it this weekend.

....and I missed the Oyin sale, cud just kick myself. Do they have christmas sales?


----------



## Eisani

IDareT'sHair said:


> @divachyk  Gurl..Gone & Order That Man His Stuff!
> 
> @Eisani  Speaking of Pura, did Nounou Put some Pura Samples in your Box?


Haven't received Nounou yet. Remember I x'd out of their site on BF when I couldn't get rid of that sales tax? I didn't order until Monday. I hope I get sample(s). 

divachyk Egyptian Musk is one of my favorite scents in the world! You better get his butta! 

I need to go get in bed, I'm exhausted. Noches!


----------



## divachyk

Eisani - we love egyptian musk errrythang! Baby will get his butter just as soon as they ship it.


----------



## beautyaddict1913

divachyk said:


> Hush you mouf, Eisani!!!! Boo is traveling?
> 
> 
> beautyaddict1913 - wifi or 3g? I have wifi only. Have had it for about 6 months. I actually purchased a ipad 3g on BF at Best Buy BUT I returned it. I will try to wait it out for an ipad 3.



divachyk it's wifi but I have the 4g connection thru my cel phone provider. I didn't know the iPad 3 was coming out. 

My kbb came today! I used super silky and butter love to freshen up my hair, going to do larger flat twists


----------



## Ltown

Hi ladies, hope all is well!  Everyone ready for Christmas?  I'm done shopping got dd iphone already, anymore shopping will be for me.  On hair got my jamacian oil, and buuternbars, waiting for saurvan, hv.  I'm not really in hair mood my hair is in that not growing phase. I have more than enough growing aid, megatek, sulfur, msm, biotin  i'm going to make some other oil mixtures with my ayurveda oils this weekend and use all the eo i have and maybe i can setoff this growth i got to get my 4" back.


----------



## La Colocha

Good morning ladies, its the weekend and im free. Thank you jeezus, work was stressful this week. I already washed my hair wendsday, so im just going to moisturize and bun today.


----------



## divachyk

beautyaddict1913 - the ipad 3 is rumored to come out; no date set as of yet.

Ltown - have you tried scalp massages to stimulate the scalp and blood flow?

I received a ship notice for Darcy's and I hit paynah on some Heritage items - jojoba butter, peach pomade, happy hemp and sugar scrub.

Have a great day ladies!


----------



## bronzebomb

My first package arrived(picked up from leasing office) today!


----------



## Priss Pot

bronzebomb, this is gonna be weird but thanks for posting a pic!  lol, I have a weird liking for looking at pics of products, especially stash pics.  Don't judge me.


----------



## natura87

Hello ladies and lurkers.

I found out Sally's carries As I AM so I bought a Coconut Cowash conditioner. Will do my hair tonight. My Purabody has shipped. I am waiting on my Oyin still.


----------



## natura87

Priss Pot said:


> bronzebomb, this is gonna be weird but thanks for posting a pic!  lol, I have a weird liking for looking at pics of products, especially stash pics.  Don't judge me.



Same here. Videos or pics of product are my weakness.


----------



## natura87

divachyk said:


> natura87 - I was planning to buy one but save more's database recognizes my home address and that I've purchased from them before SO I didn't get the $10 credit. How did you get around that?



I signed up for Savemore a while ago, forgot about it and then just saw that so I bought it. You cant beat 9 bucks.


----------



## Ltown

La Colocha said:


> Good morning ladies, its the weekend and im free. Thank you jeezus, work was stressful this week. I already washed my hair wendsday, so im just going to moisturize and bun today.




Hi La Colocha, i seen in walgreen ad for sunday organix b1g1



divachyk said:


> beautyaddict1913 - the ipad 3 is rumored to come out; no date set as of yet.
> 
> Ltown - have you tried scalp massages to stimulate the scalp and blood flow?
> 
> divachyk, sometime probably not enough i used the same things kast year but also ayurveda whihc i haven't this year. I think that allergic reaction slowed down my growth.


----------



## La Colocha

Ltown said:


> Hi @La Colocha, i seen in walgreen ad for sunday organix b1g1
> 
> 
> 
> divachyk said:
> 
> 
> 
> @beautyaddict1913 - the ipad 3 is rumored to come out; no date set as of yet.
> 
> @Ltown - have you tried scalp massages to stimulate the scalp and blood flow?
> 
> @divachyk, sometime probably not enough i used the same things kast year but also ayurveda whihc i haven't this year. I think that allergic reaction slowed down my growth.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you so much, i really appreciate it.
Click to expand...


----------



## Eisani

PAYNAH PAYNAH PAYNAH PAYNAH! What is wrong with me??


----------



## Eisani

Hiding cc's doesn't help a person that knows the numbers by heart .


----------



## chebaby

i need to go on a no buy. i just got my nordstrom bill and i though i only charged a certain amount but then i forgot i went crazy on perfume lol. 

anyway i shampooed today with kc come clean, detaingled with smoothing lotion and conditioned with curl rehab. i pulled my hair back in a zing and i am wearing a anaked wash and go.
cant wait to steam on sunday.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Hey ladies 
My DB order arrived today and she included a 2oz sample of what I think is a new product. I'll be visiting the site shortly to see.
It's called  Sweet Cocoa Bean Curl Smoothing Cream.

Ingredients Distilled water, cocoa butter, sweet almond oil, btms, cetearyl alchol,fractionated coconut oil, panthenol,phenoxyethanol, caprylyl glycol, cetyl esters, fragrance, hydroxy-ethylcellulose and algin


----------



## Eisani

Where is everybody??  Darcy 'nem came today! I also just placed another Pura order.

I was ready to drop kick dd this morning. She washed, blow dried and flat ironed last night, then came in my room this morning sporting a wash n go. First of all it was 27 this morning, second she had pneumonia in September and taking a cough suppressant now! I told her I ain't got time to be in nobody's hospital! She said her hair was too poofy. I told her her hair was thicker because she's bbeen massaging that amla/brahmi oil into her scalp every night .


----------



## 13StepsAhead

Hey ladies  finally back from Canada and I hope a can get some rest before I'm traveling again next week. Whew this job is keeping me busy.  I have my hair in a twist out right now and I'll DC overnight.


----------



## chebaby

im here. watching youtube.


----------



## 13StepsAhead

What kind of vids are you watching che?


----------



## Eisani

I did no work today. I decided to decorate my office so I hung lights and ornaments lol. It's purty!


----------



## divachyk

Eisani and Ltown - Sally's have some cute china glaze 3D polish! Check it out. I purchased 3 bottles.  I will be checking other Sally's for different colors. Will post pics of the polish later when I get home.

OT: anyone ever eaten at Willie Mae's in New Orleans? This joint suppose to have delish fried chicken.


----------



## Shay72

My first order has arrived. My Hairitage Hydration stuff came today.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Hey Divas!  

No Packages today _*bummed*_ anyway, I just massaged in some ButtersNBars "Grow My Hair".  (I love that Doctored Up Shea Butta)

Will do an Indigo Rx in the morning.


----------



## Brownie518

Eisani said:


> Hiding cc's doesn't help a person that knows the numbers by heart .



You ain't neva lied...


----------



## Brownie518

Did anyone else get that $20 gift certificate from Sephora? I need to see why my code isn't working. 
I just did my hair Thursday morning so I'm going to pass on my Saturday wash. I'm off Tuesday so I'll do it then. I need to do a nice HOT. I'm about to use some HH Creamy Jojoba butter (divachyk).


----------



## Shay72

Eisani said:


> Hiding cc's doesn't help a person that knows the numbers by heart .


 


Brownie518 said:


> You ain't neva lied...


 
I use my debit card for all of my hair purchases. If I used credit too it would be scary .


----------



## Brownie518

I just bought:

2 HTN Follicle Mists
1 HTN Oil
1 HTN Growth Lotion
1 CJ Argan & Olive
1 Camille Rose Algae mask

Extra Dark JBCO/Argan Combo


----------



## divachyk

My extra dark jbco/argan combo arrived! 

Sent from my DROIDX


----------



## Ltown

divachyk said:


> Eisani and Ltown - Sally's have some cute china glaze 3D polish! Check it out. I purchased 3 bottles.  I will be checking other Sally's for different colors. Will post pics of the polish later when I get
> 
> divachyk, will be checking that out tomorrow.
> 
> I have use up joico kpak and kcccThat feels good to use up, that what this thread was about its been b1g1


----------



## Brownie518

^^^


----------



## divachyk

Brownie518 said:


> Did anyone else get that $20 gift certificate from Sephora? I need to see why my code isn't working.
> I just did my hair Thursday morning so I'm going to pass on my Saturday wash. I'm off Tuesday so I'll do it then. I need to do a nice HOT. I'm about to use some HH Creamy Jojoba butter (@divachyk).


Brownie518, mine is for $15 not $20. Enjoy your jojoba butter. Mine should be to me sometime next week.


----------



## Eisani

Brownie518 I used my $20 Sephora code towards getting dd some perfume for Christmas.


----------



## divachyk

@Ltown and @Eisani - I have CG Twinkle Lights, Love Marilyn and Lorelei's Tiara.
Attaching the photo because it's kinda large. Hopefully it will resize when you click to open it.


----------



## Seamonster

pretty nail polish, I have been so lazy about polishing my nails lately, have to get back to it. 

I got my saravon today, two broccoli seed butters, she sent two samples with my purchase, so I can try out her other products. Think I am going to add some fragrance to them. The product exchange was amazing, good thing cause I am planning to put some care packages together. Can't wait to get my mozeke, the order is delayed until next week, but I am excited. My Kyrh'a Alexandria lace and pearls smells wonderful; her hair throttle smells like strong lemongrass. Can't wait to smell the Hairatage hydrations blackberry, she is very good at scents. Happy with the scent of Kyra's Ultimate Indulgence Pomegranate pomade, mango cream, and tucuma twisting butter, yummy. Black Friday has been very good to me so far.

Love my new Mason Pearson mixed brush, like the Mason Pearson combs. Really want to try country gents real horn combs, and their wood comb. I like wood combs and brushes, but haven't been able to find high quality ones. My earth wood brush is falling apart in two weeks.


----------



## divachyk

Seamonster, have you ever used a Hercules Sagemann comb? How does Mason Pearson compare?


----------



## Seamonster

divachyk I haven't used Hercules Sagemann combs, but I highly suspect they are similar products. I got the Mason Pearson because it was cheaper than Hercules with all the Aveyou discounts.


----------



## Eisani

divachyk Sally Hanson has exact dupes, saw them in CVS a couple weeks ago.

On our way home. Went to the casino and won me a lil bit of change . Makes up for what I spent today.


----------



## beautyaddict1913

I know yall are sleep but I'm still up lol. My monoi cloud from hairitage came today. Doesn't smell too good but it melted right into my hair lol. About to moisturize and do chunky twists. I think I will wait until Sunday to wash. Boy my vacation went by tooooo fasterplexed


----------



## La Colocha

Morning ladies, up early this morning as usual. Its cold and raining out but got some running to do later on. Went to sally's last night and got 2 proclaim 7 argan oils and went to cvs and got another wonder 8 oil (this has become my favorite oil to use). Now im all set for the winter, will reup on my organix conditioners sunday. Going to do another hot today with wonder 8 oil, rinse and braid. I will probably wash again on wendsday.


----------



## Seamonster

beautyaddict1813 So glad I went with the mango cloud instead of the monoi cloud. One of the main reasons I purchased handmade products is for the various scents. I can make some great stinky products at home. 

I had my new whipped lace's and pearls by the heater, now it is just melted oils, so sad. From now on I will try to purchase solid products for winter, whipped is tricky with a heater. Besides I feel like I get more product in a solid pomade, grease stick or butter.


----------



## divachyk

Hey Ladies - not sure what my posting availability will be today and tomorrow while hanging out in New Orleans. I'll try to swing by here and there. Be sweet and stay out PJ trouble.


----------



## Shay72

My SSI and Silk Dreams is on the way.


----------



## 13StepsAhead

Hey ladies so I'm rocking my new full lace wig today and I really love it.  






I DCed overnight with Enso sea buckthorn and I love, Thanks IDareT'sHair!  This morning I braided my hair with CJ smoothing lotion and AV CoColatte mask.


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@13StepsAhead Cute Look! Are you getting use to it? Glad the Sea Buckthorn is working for you. (And thank you)

Mornin' Divas! My Claudie Shipped. So, I'm still waiting to hear from:

"It's Perfectly Natural"
Marie Dean 

Spilled Indigo all over my Kitchen Floor & Cabinets. Lawd that was a ROYAL Mess to Clean Up. 

It was still in Powder Form. 

That kind of bummed me out from even wanting to do it after that. It was a mess. I'm just glad it wasn't Henna.

I want another Liter of Jessicurl Too Shea! I need to have a little Sale...but hate going to the P.O. especially this time of year. I'll hafta' think on it.


----------



## Charz

With my Sephora code I got the emerald green MUFE aqua cream, and the Illamasqua Blusher in Beg.

I used up a QB BRBC. I have 3 backups


----------



## bronzebomb

More Black Friday purchases!

Still waiting on shescentit and AfroVeda


----------



## natura87

My hair is acting a hot mess today.  It feels soft now but earlier it was a hot dry and crunchy wet mess if that makes any sense. I am thinking that maybe I can only use DMDCC on dry hair becuase on wet hair it was tangle city.I think the CIAB is alleviating the crunch.

Finished up a cheapie conditioner (Dove). No need to repurchase, I like it...but i have so much stuff that I dont need to.


----------



## 13StepsAhead

IDareT'sHair yea it's really nice and I'm glad I invested in a quality wig. I used a skull cap as you suggested under my wig cap to lay down my braids so it wouldn't be so bulky.

Eta: the wig satisfies my urge to straighten so that's a lot of time saved.


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Charz




----------



## SimJam

mornin ladies, I got a shipping notice from Pura Naturals .... only thing it wasnt my order, like, different name and address.

I sent them and email.... rlly hope its just a matter of an error in notification

BTW their BOGO is still going on


----------



## Shay72

Finished a shikakai oil. I have 2 more bottles.


----------



## Seamonster

finished a MTG, about to finish castor oil, sunflower oil, and maybe a neem blend. Going to strat Komaza Honeycomb today. It is my first time using a spritz growth formula instead of a oil, kinda confused about the application.


----------



## natura87

SimJam said:


> mornin ladies, I got a shipping notice from Pura Naturals .... only thing it wasnt my order, like, different name and address.
> 
> I sent them and email.... rlly hope its just a matter of an errer in notification
> 
> *BTW their BOGO is still going on*



Just saw a video about their chocolate smoothie conditioner and now I want some.


----------



## Zaz

My Hair is breaking a lot, it has been for a while now  I think I need to come up with an actual regimen instead of what I've been doing. With all my back and forth between states, I forget what I did, when I did it... and so I think I end up doing too much of certain things. And when I can't remember what I've been doing, I just use a clarifying shampoo and start over 

From now on I'll cleanse every Sunday with an SLS free shampoo (use Neutrogeena anti-residue shampoo on the 1st Sunday of the month). 
DC once a week post wash alternating protein/moisture.
Detangle on Tuesdays and Fridays.
Rinse & condition hair daily in the shower for wash & go.

Hopefully if I get back to doing what I used to do to get my hair to APL/BSB I won't have a bad setback


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Zaz  Some people keep a Journal of that they used....etc Maybe something like that will help you get back (or stay) on Track

Charz  Girl..Just Nas'Tay!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@beautyaddict1913 I hate the smell of Monoi. I wish you woulda' ask me before you ordered that. 

You shoulda' gotten either the Mango/Tango or the Avocado.


----------



## La Colocha

Hi ladies, on here lurking. Bored and tired, its still raining out and i feel the dreariness. Finished doing my hot and my hair feels so good with the oil and water thing. I should have tried this a long time ago. Went to tj max and got the big bottle of giovanni smooth as silk conditioner, i think its 33oz for $12 not bad. Had to lay that big sucker on its side because it won't fit in the cabinet and i got another tangle teezer. My second one is about through, still loving it.


----------



## Zaz

I still haven't spent my last Aveyou dollars. I was thinking of just restocking on Curls stuff and getting the Donna Marie buttercreme and some Curl Junkie argan and olive oil. But someone used my card fraudulently the day before thanksgiving and I still don't have a replacement card yet, just a bunch of BS and sorry it's taking so long from the bank :angry:

I've only been able to buy things with cash so no online shopping for me


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha  So, You got a Lizard-Liter uh?  I want a Liter of Too Shea!  

I ain't doing no Godzilla Gallons tho'.

Zaz That happened to me a while back.  It's such a hassle!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I just finished up my Hair. I used up some White Rain to wash out my Indigo and 1/2 bottle of VO5.  I also used up 1 Darcy's Pumpkin Seed Exlir.  

I had a tiny corner left. 2 back ups, will order 2 more if Sage has another Christmas Sale. 

_*Sage is the only place I can find it, it is now considered a Staple*_


----------



## Charz

Zaz have you been extra careful with your hair being colored?


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> @La Colocha  So, You got a Lizard-Liter uh?  I want a Liter of Too Shea!
> 
> I ain't doing no Godzilla Gallons tho'.
> 
> @Zaz That happened to me a while back.  It's such a hassle!



Yes, they only had the big bottles, i don't have to go back until sometime next year so it works out. No more gallons of nothing.


----------



## Charz

*booty pops to metal music*


----------



## Ltown

Hi ladies, quiet in here without BF sales talk  nothing happening, i did get a great deal on large jewelry box at JCP, original $400, sale $249, door booster $199, used jcp card $169 

nothing new on hair, still waiting for saruvan(i know spelling wrong), hv will get here when it get here

Zaz, maybe you have to find a good conditioner that you can stick with that works, sometime its not good switching and trying too many products, you never know what could/would work.  

IDareT'sHair, you haven't said much about your growth have you gotten any, where are you at length?  

divachyk, my sally's didn't have those glitters, Eisani, i seen those SH, they are pretty but i need a sale and really glitter is all the same, love them but they are murder to get off.

Charz, are you still hanging around after this month? We are overdue for hanging out


----------



## beautyaddict1913

@IDareT'sHair I noticed that you didnt say anything about it but I was thinking that maybe it would smell like monoi de tahiti but instead it smells like vapor rub lol...I will definitely get the mango tango nxt time! If she had the blackberry moisturizer I would have gotten that too! The jar it comes in actually reminds me of a jar of "Vicks sas" as my grandma used to say lol.

Good afternoon ladies. I was supposed to be going to a game night tonight but I have been cooking and cleaning all day so I am not feeling it. I will stay in and enjoy whats left of my weekend before I go back to work Monday.  I just need one more week off!

Nothing came today. I thought Darcy's would have been here today. But Im also waiting on Saravun, Claudie's, and Hairveda. Idk why I cant bring myself to hit paynah on Pura. Maybe Im nervous that the chocolate DC will be more strengthening than conditioning. Kinda like the Oyin honey hemp for me felt good at first but after a while it started to dry me out. erplexed


----------



## Eisani

No packages today


----------



## chebaby

chello ladies
i just cme back from buying some ASIAN products from sallys. them thangs pricey. so i just got the twist cream and hair milk. ill go back later for the double butter and hydration elation.


----------



## beautyaddict1913

@bronzebomb I forgot to ask you if you use a leave-in under your komaza coconut pudding? and great pics by the way - luv the quality of ur cam!

chebaby ASIAN is high, especially for all of those fillers that they add lol


----------



## chebaby

beautyaddict1913 said:


> @bronzebomb I forgot to ask you if you use a leave-in under your komaza coconut pudding? and great pics by the way - luv the quality of ur cam!
> 
> @chebaby ASIAN is high, especially for all of those fillers that they add lol


i know, i almost walked out once i saw the prices i shoulda just got some miss jessies bogo for the price but i wanted something new.


----------



## divachyk

Awaiting concert to start - 10 mins to go! 

Zaz, I journal almost daily so when breakage starts I can look back and take note of what went wrong. If I don't journal, I forget what I've done also. I am very short minded. I journal in detail when trying new products. Commenting on how hair felt, etc. I use a small calendar.

Ltown, those glitters sold quick at my Sally's. They were OOS today. I will check for those SH's Eisani.

IDareT'sHair, hope it didn't stain anything. 

Sent from my DROIDX


----------



## bronzebomb

beautyaddict1913 - everything I purchased this Black Friday was something I have not tried yet.  I've heard the Coconut Pudding is lighter than the Califia Pudding.  I always use a leave-in.

Thank you, I used my iPhone 4S for the pictures.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

beautyaddict1913  Yep.  I said I didn't care for the Smell (you probably missed the post).  It was a while back.

My PuraBody Came today and also my last Nounou.  They "Shorted" me a Product and I am ticked!  I just emailed them.

I also just rubbed in some BnB's.

chebaby Hi Che!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

divachyk  Gurl...It was a Pain to clean up.  It is a very, very fine Powder.  

Almost like Green Flour.  And It was everywhere.  It didn't stain because I tried Hard not to use anything WET on it until I had it up.  

It went all over the Cabinets, Floor, Oven etc....Me!


----------



## chebaby

hey T whatcha doing?


just got finished smelling the ASIAN stuff, it smells deLISH and im glad this twisting cream is actually a jiggly pudding.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ltown  Overall, it's healthy.  Those Dustings I did, did me right.

But my Nape is To' Up!


----------



## divachyk

IDareT'sHair 
I would have fell out. I hate cleaning up mess like that. I wasted sugar the other day right before walking out for work. Was so annoyed.  

And in true diva fashion, Jay and Ye are late. 
Sent from my DROIDX


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby 

Ticked cause that durn Nounou shorted me and didn't deduct the cost!

re: ASIAN, aren't the sizes at Sally bigger than what's on their site?  I heard alot of good things about the Twisting Pudding.


----------



## natura87

I am seriously eyeing Darcy's Botanicals. I dont know what it is...but it looks delish.  So.....I want it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

natura87

I think you'll be pleased.  Good Products.  Nice Solid Line.


----------



## mkd

Hi ladies!  I have sooooooo much christmas shopping to do.  Why do I wait until the last minute every year?


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> I just finished up my Hair. I used up some White Rain to wash out my Indigo and 1/2 bottle of VO5.  I also used up 1 *Darcy's Pumpkin Seed Exlir*.
> 
> I had a tiny corner left. 2 back ups, will order 2 more if Sage has another Christmas Sale.
> 
> _*Sage is the only place I can find it,* it is now considered a Staple**_



IDareT'sHair 

I'm glad you kept hypin' this one right here.  I love it!!!!!  I love how it makes my hair feel.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Ticked cause that durn Nounou shorted me and didn't deduct the cost!
> 
> re: ASIAN, aren't the sizes at Sally bigger than what's on their site?  I heard alot of good things about the Twisting Pudding.


yea the twisting cream is 16oz but i would have rather got an 8oz for cheaper since i dont even know if i like it.

how did nounou short you?


----------



## Brownie518

mkd said:


> Hi ladies!  I have sooooooo much christmas shopping to do.  Why do I wait until the last minute every year?




mkd - Hey, girl!!!  I should finish mine up by Thursday or Friday. I start usually around September, looking around to get ideas.  I'm always shopping anyway...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *how did nounou short you?*


 
chebaby I had 2 DB Transitioning Cremes and they only sent one, but I was billed for 2 and it hasn't be Refunded!

Brownie518  Yeah Gurl....Fab got me started on that Exlir!  I love that Stuff.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby I had 2 DB Transitioning Cremes and they only sent one, but I was billed for 2 and it hasn't be Refunded!
> 
> @Brownie518  Yeah Gurl....Fab got me started on that Exlir!  I love that Stuff.


oh wow. well i know you sent an email, so lets hope its addressed by monday.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> oh wow. well *i know you sent an email*, so lets hope its addressed by monday.


 
chebaby Girl 2  You know how I roll.............

*they probably thankin' lawd.....*


----------



## Eisani

Why does my BeeMine order still say awaiting fulfillment? I got my order confirm at 12:03 on Friday. I'm trying to remain patient. If I get this last Pura order before them, I'ma know somethin!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Eisani  Hmp.  You Betta' Contact them.

I got mine right away!


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby Girl 2  You know how I roll.............
> 
> *they probably thankin' lawd.....*


i knew you did


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby  Gurl...You know I don't Play That!  

You know we some Skrait Up Gangstas!.....


----------



## Brownie518

T, you funny!!!  But, hey, that's your money they f****n with... 

Hey, how long is that Pura sale? 

Never mind....


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518 Gurl...it wouldna' been so bad if they woulda' "adjusted" my Money and just sent the 1. erplexed

But they charged me for that.

The Pura Sale is until 12/27


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I'm So Glad Most of Us Are On!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518  Have You Heard anything from "It's Perfectly Natural?"


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518 Gurl...it wouldna' been so bad if they woulda' "adjusted" my Money and just sent the 1. erplexed
> 
> But they charged me for that.
> *
> The Pura Sale is until 12/27*



Now that's what I'm talkin' about...

Has anyone used the Moisture Milk? That sounds good.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> Now that's what I'm talkin' about...
> 
> *Has anyone used the Moisture Milk? That sounds good.*


 
@Brownie518 I LOVES IT! I like it better than the Sapote one

You should get it. It's very nice

Yep. That's a Nice Long Sale.

ETA:  Any word from It's Perfectly Natural?


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518  Have You Heard anything from "It's Perfectly Natural?"



I did, actually. Some update email. I didn't really pay much attention to it. I'll have to check it..



IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518 I LOVES IT! I like it better than the Sapote one
> 
> You should get it. It's very nice
> 
> Yep. That's a Nice Long Sale.
> 
> ETA:  Any word from It's Perfectly Natural?



I think I might try that. It does sound better than the Sapote, for me.


----------



## chebaby

i may make a pura order later this month. i just want the murumuru lotion. i have the other stuff i was interested in thanx to T


----------



## Eisani

Maybe they're lookin like this gal only paid $4.75, she can wait!  I'll send an email Monday if there's no change in status.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> I did, actually. Some update email. I didn't really pay much attention to it. I'll have to check it..
> 
> 
> 
> *I think I might try that.* It does sound better than the Sapote, for me.


 
Brownie518  It's thebomb.com


chebaby said:


> i may make a pura order later this month. *i just want the murumuru lotion.* i have the other stuff i was interested in thanx to T


 
chebaby  I Love that Stuff. (That's All I want too)  I'll place an order before the Sale ends.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Eisani said:


> *Maybe they're lookin like this gal only paid $4.75, she can wait!* I'll send an email Monday if there's no change in status.


 
Eisani Gurl Hush!  You know I was thinking that too!  And "FREE" Shipping too...  Actually it was $8.40

I just opened it so I just discovered it.  I'm glad I didn't just leave it on the Shelf in the Garage to Open at a Later Date.   It was meant for me to open that.

I need to check all these BF Purchases as they come in to make sure they Skrait!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Finished Up 1 Camille Rose Growth Serum.  Have 1-2 back ups.


----------



## bronzebomb

Did anyone order from Shescentit.com?  I haven't received a shipping notice.  Does she typically have a 2-week turnaround?


----------



## La Colocha

Hi ladies, see yall all off. I laid down to take a nap and it turned into a full out sleep lmao. Like usual, going to relax until i have to work tomorrow. Not doing my hair again until monday.


----------



## Eisani

bronzebomb I placed two SSI orders, haven't heard anything. Last bf sale I believe it took over 3 weeks to get my items.


----------



## Eisani

Had dd put my hair in four cornrows, no idea what I'ma do in the morning


----------



## divachyk

Concert was great BUT *they were 2 hours late!*



Eisani said:


> Why does my BeeMine order still say awaiting fulfillment? I got my order confirm at 12:03 on Friday. I'm trying to remain patient. If I get this last Pura order before them, I'ma know somethin!


Eisani, they are usually good on shipping. I forget their ship time, though. They will square you up if you email them.



bronzebomb said:


> Did anyone order from Shescentit.com?  I haven't received a shipping notice.  Does she typically have a 2-week turnaround?


bronzebomb, I got my BF order a few days ago.


----------



## Shay72

bronzebomb
I got my SSI shipping notice yesterday.

divachyk
That is so wrong about Jay Z and Ye. They do it because they can . Folks didn't act up?


----------



## Ltown

IDareT'sHair said:


> Ltown  Overall, it's healthy.  Those Dustings I did, did me right.
> 
> But my Nape is To' Up!



IDareT'sHair, your nape is sensitive, dd and mine is too.  How's self relaxing going, do you think it that?  It maybe just sensitive and you just have to be careful with stimulating products back there.  

Today hair day, used megatek mix with castor oil last night, cowash with cj daily fix, enso cacao and giovanni protein infusion for dc, will use last of kccc, chi kertain, and mahabhringraj oil.


----------



## Shay72

Finished Ambrosia's Hair Caramel Souffle. Will not replace. Didn't like the smell or consistency. Also finished Shea Moisture's Purification Masque. I have 1 back up.


----------



## La Colocha

Shay72 said:


> Finished Ambrosia's Hair Caramel Souffle. Will not replace. Didn't like the smell or consistency. Also finished Shea Moisture's Purification Masque. I have 1 back up.



Good morning ladies, shay have you tried their purification shampoo? I was wondering how well it works on the scalp. I need another shampoo to alternate with my selsun blue naturals.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

bronzebomb  I got my She Scent It one day Last Week!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha  Mernin' Lady!


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> @La Colocha  Mernin' Lady!



Morning t.


----------



## Shay72

La Colocha said:


> Good morning ladies, shay have you tried their purification shampoo? I was wondering how well it works on the scalp. I need another shampoo to alternate with my selsun blue naturals.


 
I ordered it from Walgreen's during this last BOGO but I guess they sold out bc I didn't receive it. Since this is my on the ground line I guess I need to go to Walgreen's or Target to get it. I definitely want to try it out. Shoot I own 3 of the 4 shampoos that they make .


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72  You did say SM would become your On The Ground Product Line

I guess you weren't playin'.


----------



## Shay72

chebaby 
I don't know if you are up but ATL is on VH-1 right now.

IDareT'sHair
I'm serious! I  Shea Moisture.


----------



## Zaz

Charz said:


> Zaz have you been extra careful with your hair being colored?



I haven't been, when I go away  I'll sleep with loose hair on a regular pillow and get back home to tangles galore. Just now I was at my one cousin's house and forgot all my toiletteries at another's and this chick didn't even own conditioner   I can't even be mad though, she gets her hair done weekly so why would she need it, that's my own fault 



Ltown said:


> Zaz, maybe you have to find a good conditioner that you can stick with that works, sometime its not good switching and trying too many products, you never know what could/would work.



I think that's what I'm going to do, stick to a schedule and only use my tried and true for a bit before I go back to all my PJ experiments. I'm going to keep it extra simple product wise for the next few weeks to see if that helps.


----------



## bronzebomb

IDareT'sHair - I only ordered the Jojoba Hemp Conditioning Shampoo, but I did not order on Black Friday. I ordered on Cyber Monday.


----------



## divachyk

Shay72 - Ppl were restless but that went out the window when the concert started. And yes, They do because they can. Stupid though. Be respectful to the crowd -- yeah right who am I fooling.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Hey Ladies!  Hope you all are having a Peaceful, Relaxing Sunday Evening.

I placed a Pura Order.  (My last & final one), for the Murumu (sp) Lotion.


----------



## bronzebomb

I'm trying to resist ordering from Pura.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

bronzebomb said:


> I'm trying to resist ordering from Pura.


 
bronzebomb  That B1 G1 Free is a Huge Draw. 

But I'm not ordering anymore tho'.


----------



## Keshieshimmer

divachyk said:


> Shay72 - Ppl were restless but that went out the window when the concert started. And yes, They do because they can. Stupid though. Be respectful to the crowd -- yeah right who am I fooling.



divachyk Wow that is some Lauryn Hill crap.


----------



## bronzebomb

IDareT'sHair my friend said the butter is like Koils by Nature.  I love Koils by Nature.  So it makes not sense to order something new, just yet.  but, I still have until the end of December.


----------



## bronzebomb

duplicate post


----------



## bronzebomb

triplicate post


----------



## natura87

Hello ladies. still havent received a shipping notice from Oyin. Kinda irked about that.

I was bored during lunch today so I stopped into Sally's and got some more, AIA...only becuase I havent received the rest of my BF packages and I dunno. I got the leave in and the moisture milk. I have so many hair milks now it is insane.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@natura87 Thanks for mentioning ASIAN!

@La Colocha You should try ASIAN Cleansing Pudding (You can get it at Sally) and it's nice.


----------



## Shay72

Finished Komaza Intense Moisture Therapy. No more back ups.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72 bronzebomb  I hate that Intense Moisture was discontinued by Komazaerplexed


----------



## Shay72

IDareT'sHair
Me too. I'm totally doing away with the line. I have like 3 products to finish up then I'm done.


----------



## bronzebomb

Girl, IDareT'sHair please don't bring that up!  That hurts me everytime I remember!  That was my holy grail!  So thick and so creamy.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72  I have few Komaza Products I got on a Swap with Che from the Califia Line.  A Milk & A Creme.  

And I have 1/2 bottle of the Protein Strengther 

bronzebomb I know!  That DC'er was Excellent!


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Hey ladies not doing much I trying to get over the cold.
I used up DM's curling cream (no backups and not a repurchase) and Claudie's Satin ( I have 2 backups)


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl Curly, you didn't like the Curling Cream?  

Have you tried the Super Butter Creme?

I hope you feel better.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> curlyhersheygirl Curly, you didn't like the Curling Cream?
> 
> Have you tried the Super Butter Creme?
> 
> I hope you feel better.



Thanks T I'm not doing too bad today just sinus pressure.

The curling cream was just OK to me; not as good as beemine's curly butter.
I haven't tried the butter creme but my sis loves it.


----------



## beautyaddict1913

Hey y'all! I haven't done anything with my hair today! Was supposed to wash but I'm too busy dreading going back to work tomorrow lol! I don't see how y'all do ur hair in the middle of the week! Maybe I can leave work early on Wednesday and do mine but there is no way I have the energy to do it when I get off at 5! 

curlyhersheygirl I can't believe u like the BM curly butter better than dm creme! I need to try mine Stat! Been in the fridge for months! Do u use a leave in with it?

bronzebomb do u use miss Jessie's stretch silkening? And do u use the kbn gel?

IDareT'sHair have u used any Kbn products? I'm thinking of ordering her butter, gel & rinse


----------



## IDareT'sHair

beautyaddict1913  No, beauty, I haven't tried any of those products.  

Yeah, you gotta plan for those Mid-Week Hair Appointments.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

beautyaddict1913 I've used it both ways but I prefer it with a light leave in.


----------



## Eisani

I took those cornrows down this morning and had nothing but a semi crinkled fro. Braid outs don't fare so well with my hair, I prefer twist outs. With that being said, I need to decide what I'm going to do to my hair tonight. I'm tired of twisting and it not being dry in the morning, but I don't feel like sitting under a dryer either. I could do a dry twist out but I really need to wash. Decisions, decisions...


----------



## chebaby

chello ladies
was lazy today so i just finished my hair. since i did it so late i had to dry my hair first to make sure my braid out will be dry by tomorrow. im going back to wet braid outs next weekend though. i dont like braiding on damp/dry hair.
anyway, i shampooed with come clean, detangled with smoothing lotion and then conditioned with giovanni reconstructo. then i braided with bee mine duo.

this weekend coming i will do a aphogee 2 step and then steam with kbb mask. im also gonna try my cj honey butta on a braid out under cocasta oil that sounds like such a great combo.


----------



## bronzebomb

beautyaddict1913 - I use all Miss Jessie's products.  The stretch silkening cream has a light hold.  But remember I have 4B hair.  Your hair looks to be 3C/4A.  It doesn't look like you need hold, so you may like it.  My favorite is the Curly Meringue, then the Stretch Silkening.  I use the Curly Pudding when I want a heavy hold.

As for KBN, I had the gel, I didn't know what to do with it, so I gave it to my sister.  I love the butter.  I mistakenly gave my sister the Watermelon scent.  I may have to order another soon.  A fellow 4B natural said it's like the Pura Butter.  I have not tried the Shealoe Leave-in.  I just purchased it during the Labor Day sale.


----------



## natura87

I am thinking about making chunky twist with CJ's rehab.  My rehab doesnt smell like strawberry ice cream at all, or maybe that is just me. I actually hate the smell of Bubble gum but I love the way Curl Junkies bubblegummy stuff smells,


----------



## natura87

bronzebomb said:


> beautyaddict1913 - I use all Miss Jessie's products.  The stretch silkening cream has a light hold.  But remember I have 4B hair.  Your hair looks to be 3C/4A.  It doesn't look like you need hold, so you may like it.  My favorite is the Curly Meringue, then the Stretch Silkening.  I use the Curly Pudding when I want a heavy hold.
> 
> As for KBN, I had the gel, I didn't know what to do with it, so I gave it to my sister.  I love the butter.  I mistakenly gave my sister the Watermelon scent.  I may have to order another soon.  A fellow 4B natural said it's like the Pura Butter.  I have not tried the Shealoe Leave-in.  I just purchased it during the Labor Day sale.



Initially allI used was Miss jessies but then I eventually ended up giving it to my sister, and i dont like giving product away but.having tried Qhemet and CBSS I just couldnt go back. The scent of the products is too strong and the price turned me off.  My fave was the Baby Buttercreme. That is the only scent I can still stand.


----------



## Brownie518

Hey, ladies. I'm here at work. Nothing going on. 

Still waiting on Claudie's, It's Perfectly Natural, and Jamaican Oils.


----------



## Zaz

I can be so slow sometimes. I finally checked the mail today and my debit card was there, I high tailed it over to Aveyou to hit paynah and realised I always checkout with paypal anyway  I've been depriving myself for nothing. I ordered:
1 Curls whipped creme
1 Curls souffle
1 Donna Marie buttercreme
1 Curl Junkie Argan and Olive oil
1 Smith's rosebud salve


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> @natura87 Thanks for mentioning ASIAN!
> 
> @La Colocha You should try ASIAN Cleansing Pudding (You can get it at Sally) and it's nice.



I saw it but trying to stay away from putting a bunch of stuff on my scalp. Hey ladies, stepping in and out about to get ready for work, you ladies have a good night. I see you miss b, talk to yall later.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

I'm still waiting on:

WEN
_It's Perfectly Natural_
Claudie
Hairitage Hydrations


----------



## Eisani

I did a bentonite treatment tonight, cowashed it out with V05 Pomegranate then cowashed with CJ Deep Fix. Drying my wng in a t-shirt now. Hopefully it looks ok in the morning, never done one the night before. Hope it don't look like cats have been sucking on it


----------



## Seamonster

Waiting on my Tiivas, and Hairatage Hydration. Mozeke said her order would be another week. Got all these fancy products, I do not know which one to use first?


----------



## Pompous Blue

Peeping in......

For the KBB Luscious Locks Masks lovers, she's having B1G1 free during her Wednesday Flash Sale - Noon to 1PM (EST) and 8PM - 9PM (EST). Use coupon code *FLASH*

Stepping out.....


----------



## SimJam

Eisani said:


> I did a bentonite treatment tonight, cowashed it out with V05 Pomegranate then cowashed with CJ Deep Fix. Drying my wng in a t-shirt now. Hopefully it looks ok in the morning, never done one the night before. *Hope it don't look like cats have been sucking on it*


 
LOL what da Hayle


----------



## SimJam

Lorks I cant for Qhemets sale ... after I get them Imma be good with all my staple products accounted for, with backups 

Imma get

4 AOHC
2 cocotree detangling ghee
maybe try 1 new product


----------



## Shay72

I need to work on my Qhem list for the sale. I need CTDG and Honey Bush Tea Gel. I might get 1 AOHC and 1 amla pomade. That stuff lasts forever. I think the last time I bought from Qhem was May 2010.


----------



## natura87

Pompous Blue said:


> Peeping in......
> 
> For the KBB Luscious Locks Masks lovers, she's having B1G1 free during her Wednesday Flash Sale - Noon to 1PM (EST) and 8PM - 9PM (EST). Use coupon code *FLASH*
> 
> Stepping out.....



Aww man. I'm gonna have to pass.erplexed


----------



## divachyk

My hair has been acting funky lately. I think she's mad at me for neglecting her for weeks while I was on vacay. The nerve of her! 

Hope you ladies are doing well. Chat with you later tonight!


----------



## chebaby

chello lil ladies
so my hair is stupid retarded today lmao. i did a braid out but when i took it down it was all stringy and flat and eewwww. so i shampooed with come clean and conditioned and detangled with AO GPB and while detangling i noticed that my hair was a stretchy mess so i dried it naked and it was still kinda wet so i just slicked it down in a pony tail with naturalista juicy leave in and DM DCC.

tonight im gonna shampoo with come clean again and then towel dry, and then do an aphogee treatment that i should have done a week ago. and then ill just try to do a wash and go that will last a few days so i dont have to co wash daily.

so today i had the urge to buy something so i went to my local store and what do ya know, they now carry uncle funkys daughter and naturalista juicy leave in. so i got a jar of juicy because the ingredients are way different than the jar i already have. this new juicy has hemp oil, coconut oil, jojoba and olive oils, shea butter of course, aloe juice, honey, glycerine, orange and lemon peel extract and a new sugar scent. my old jar has a yummy almond scent. anyway i like the texture but it is $25 so yea, wont repurchase.

and i also got an UFD curly magic me and my gels i will be getting that new curl junkie gel to

i might use the UFD CM tonight to make my w&g last all week but i dont know. i may just stick to kckt and kccc scrunched in.
im going to a christmas party on friday night so ill be doing my hair over anyway.
and i got the cutest lil black strapless dress


----------



## chebaby

oh and i will also be giving myself a 1 inch trim tonight if i can find my shears cause my ends are shot. they didnt get like that until i started doing braid outs. ill keep doing braid outs but for the most part itll be w&g styles.


----------



## Eisani

SimJam that's my grandma's saying when someone's hair, especially if it's short, looks a mess.

That bentonite did a world of good on my scalp. I love how my curls look afterward, the shrinkage is just cray. chebaby I'm considering a 1" trim or more myself.


----------



## chebaby

Eisani said:


> @SimJam that's my grandma's saying when someone's hair, especially if it's short, looks a mess.
> 
> That bentonite did a world of good on my scalp. I love how my curls look afterward, the shrinkage is just cray. @chebaby I'm considering a 1" trim or more myself.


 yea, sometimes you just gotta do it. my ends look a HAM and you cant tell when i wear it natural but i KNOW they need a trim so ill just get rid of it.


----------



## chebaby

just asked my mom to pick me up some shears from sallys tonight so i dont have to look for my old ones. i swear i cant keep up with anything. lol.


----------



## DaughterOfZion1

I actually used to use Qhemets, then stopped. I think it was the price. But it used to work sooo well (when I figured out how much to use, a little goes a LONGGG way!!). I use the AOHC. 

What else works great for 4B hair?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Eisani chebaby

Hi E & Che.......


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Eisani @chebaby

Um...Yeah..So, my Claudie came today, Christine Gant and WEN Vanilla Mint. 

I did hear back from Nounou *I Heart Them*

Anyway, they are giving me $5.00 off on my next order and a Freebie! So, it's all good news!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Eisani said:


> *Hope it don't look like cats have been sucking on it *


 
@Eisani That's my Boss right there. Ol' Chitlin'


----------



## SimJam

you know it was last year abt this time I found this thread ....and I think Ive only finished 3 things ... 2 BFH DCers (wont be re purchasing) and a HV shampoo bar (4 back ups)

on the other hand Ive found my natural protein conditioners in curl junkie repair me and SSI okra and fortifying mask which incidentally was my main goal of 2011.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

SimJam  Glad We Could Hep You Out Ova' Here!  Gone & Spend dat Monnneee

La Colocha  I only mentioned the ASIAN Cleansing Pudding, because I thought you were looking for something to rotate with Selsun Blue that was also on the Ground.


----------



## chebaby

hey T
im glad nounou worked it out and you got some packages today.

oyin sent me an email that i though was a shipping notice but all it was was a notice to let me know that ill be notified with a notice when they ship my stuff
speaking of using things up, i think i will finish a curl junkie smoothing lotion today detangling after my hard core protein.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@chebaby Note to Che: Do Not, I Repeat Do Not Go Anywhere Near the Post Office! 

Lawd...I was in there today!....... Jeezus Lawd From Above What was I thinking?

Are you getting any KBB Luscious Locs?


----------



## divachyk

Hey Ladies - I got a few packages in today but nothing hair related. What's everyone up to tonight?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@divachyk I'm just glad to be home. It Rained all day. Cold Rain.  

And is suppose to be like that again tomorrow.

I might put on a Pot of Tea!


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby Note to Che: Do Not, I Repeat Do Not Go Anywhere Near the Post Office!
> 
> Lawd...I was in there today!....... Jeezus Lawd From Above What was I thinking?
> 
> Are you getting any KBB Luscious Locs?


 girl my PO been packed for the last few days i tried to go but i gotta go tomorrow lol. ill get in there early though.

naw imma pass on the kbb mask.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *girl my PO been packed for the last few days* i tried to go but i gotta go tomorrow lol. ill get in there early though.
> 
> *naw imma pass on the kbb mask.*


 
chebaby  Gurl My Face was To' Down to the Ground when I walked up in there!

mkd  Are you getting any KBB Mask?

Imma think on it.  They got us on "Lock" at work, so I gotta see if I can get up in there.


----------



## Eisani

IDareT'sHair hey darlin!  What are you up to? Checked BM site today, said to allow 7-10 bus days to process request. *side eye*


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Eisani I can't _beweave_ you still don't have your BeeMine? 

I am still waiting on:

"It's Perfectly Natural"
Marie Dean *just returned from vacay today*

Are you getting any KBB Masque? 

Shoot! Somebody gotta be gettin' some?


----------



## mkd

Hey ladies!  

IDareT'sHair,  I think I am passing on Kbb too.  It's funny this time a year ago, I was loving her products.  I still like the mask and the hair cream but I am ok right now.  I am debating on what to use my sephora discount on.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

mkd  I have 2.  I might 'try' to get 2 more. 

If I miss it, I won't be hurt.


----------



## Eisani

IDareT'sHair it is truly unbeweavable. Today is technically only the 7th business day, too. I'm still waiting on Pura (2), Nounou, SSI (s/b here this week) and BeeMine. I'm ready to place a Darcy or Sage order just because  I'm ending the year on a high note then nothing for the first half of 2012.


----------



## chebaby

mkd said:


> Hey ladies!
> 
> @IDareT'sHair, I think I am passing on Kbb too. It's funny this time a year ago, I was loving her products. I still like the mask and the hair cream but I am ok right now. I am debating on what to use my sephora discount on.


 i was just thinking last night how i was so in love with kbb but now if you ask me my favorite lines shes not even one of them.
the only thing i love is the mask and cream. but the cream is seasonal for my hair and the mask has been pushed over by cj rehab.


----------



## chebaby

Eisani said:


> @IDareT'sHair it is truly unbeweavable. Today is technically only the 7th business day, too. I'm still waiting on Pura (2), Nounou, SSI (s/b here this week) and BeeMine. I'm ready to place a Darcy or Sage order just because  I'm ending the year on a high note then nothing for the first half of 2012.


 i said i was going on a no buy for the rest of this year(actually i said i SHOULD do a no buy) but i probably wont. im in the buying spirit and i just want stuff i think imma buy a bunch more stuff before the year is over and then nothing else.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Eisani said:


> *I'm ending the year on a high note then nothing for the first half of 2012.*


 
Eisani  Bet! That Sounds like a Good Challenge within a Challenge!

That will set us straight for the Mothers Day, Memorial, 4th etc....Sales

Who Else Gone Join Us?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *i was just thinking last night how i was so in love with kbb but now if you ask me my favorite lines shes not even one of them.*


 
chebaby You know We Some Product Playa's.....We don't stay true to nobody for any length of time

Playa' Playa' Play Onnnnnn


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby  Yeah, this time last year, I was lovin' on BFH Gurl....I ain't thought about no BFH

I done moved on.  I mean _*cough* _if I could get 40% I might holla'


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Eisani Bet! That Sounds like a Good Challenge within a Challenge!
> 
> That will set us straight for the Mothers Day, Memorial, 4th etc....Sales
> 
> Who Else Gone Join Us?


 girl that aint no challenge. we been buying on a high note forever.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby You know We Some Product Playa's.....We don't stay true to nobody for any length of time
> 
> Playa' Playa' Play Onnnnnn


 you aint neva lied. im like kbb who???


IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby Yeah, this time last year, I was lovin' on BFH Gurl....I ain't thought about no BFH
> 
> I done moved on.* I mean *cough* if I could get 40% I might holla'*


 noboy does it like aveyou lol. 
i dont forgot all about a BFH. shoot, they right up there with OO.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> girl that aint no challenge. we been buying on a high note forever.


 
chebaby  No............. 

The Challenge is NOT BUYING ANYTHING FOR THE 1st HALF OF THE NEW YEAR! 

Stop Playin'


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> you aint neva lied. im like kbb who???
> 
> noboy does it like aveyou lol.
> *i dont forgot all about a BFH. shoot, they right up there with OO.*


 
@chebaby

Dang Che! Lawd...They ain't bad as no OO! 

They still are open with them $25.00 DC'ers and that Crazy Site

*cries* I still miss Enso


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby No.............
> 
> The Challenge is NOT BUYING ANYTHING FOR THE 1st HALF OF THE NEW YEAR!
> 
> Stop Playin'


  i thought the challenge was going out on a high note i was like we do that err day


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> *Dang Che! Lawd...They ain't bad as no OO*!
> 
> *They still are open* with them $25.00 DC'ers and that Crazy Site
> 
> *cries* I still miss Enso


 
oh i guess they just gone outta my mind lmao.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> i thought the challenge was *going out on a high note i was like we do that err day*


 
chebaby  Gurl You Crazy! 

No!  The Challenge within a Challenge is Not Buying anything the 1st half of the Year!

_*cracks knuckles over keyboard*_ Oh I Can Definitely go out on a High Note!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> oh i guess they just gone outta my mind lmao.


 
chebaby  You weren't never really interested in BFH anyway. 

With they Rich Selves!


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby Gurl You Crazy!
> 
> No! The Challenge within a Challenge is Not Buying anything the 1st half of the Year!
> 
> _*cracks knuckles over keyboard*_ Oh I Can Definitely go out on a High Note!


 yea i think i can def. go out on a high note too

but not buying anything the first half will be hard. im up for the challenge though. i need to save money. i told yall about my nordstrom bill when me an ex SO broke up(again ) i was so sad i was buying everything i could.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> yea i think i can def. go out on a high note too
> 
> *but not buying anything the first half will be hard. im up for the challenge though. i need to save money. *i told yall about my nordstrom bill when me an ex SO broke up(again ) i was so sad i was buying everything i could.


 
@chebaby I need to do it to get my Stash Down. So, it will be good. 

I want 2 Liters of Too Shea! It's cheaper than buying a Gallon.  

Not sure if I'll get them tho'. I'm still miffed at Jcurl for having that Lame..._I'll come to your house and do your hair BF Mess_......

Ya'll be back together keeping each other warm......


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby You weren't never really interested in BFH anyway.
> 
> With they Rich Selves!


true true, with them problematic *** bottles lmao.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *true true, with them problematic *** bottles lmao.*


 
chebaby  Yeah, that right there was a definite turn-off!  Very user UN-Friendly


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Carol's Daughter is on HSN


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> @SimJam  Glad We Could Hep You Out Ova' Here!  Gone & Spend dat Monnneee
> 
> @La Colocha  I only mentioned the ASIAN Cleansing Pudding, because I thought you were looking for something to rotate with Selsun Blue that was also on the Ground.



Thanks t, i know you were looking out.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha  Hey Lady!  You gotta go in tonight?


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby I need to do it to get my Stash Down. So, it will be good.
> 
> I want 2 Liters of Too Shea! It's cheaper than buying a Gallon.
> 
> Not sure if I'll get them tho'. I'm still miffed at Jcurl for having that Lame..._I'll come to your house and do your hair BF Mess_......
> 
> *Ya'll be back together keeping each other warm*......


 speaking of liters i want another cj rehab liter(never mind the 4 jars and half liter i already have lol). i had a dream last night that i would no longer be able to get my hands on cj so i had an urge to stock up today but i didnt.

naw girl he hurt my lil feelings aint no going back.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> speaking of liters i want another cj rehab liter(never mind the 4 jars and half liter i already have lol). *i had a dream last night that i would no longer be able to get my hands on cj so i had an urge to stock up today but i didnt.*
> 
> naw girl he hurt my lil feelings aint no going back.


 
@chebaby   

You know how your _Predictions_ are and the teet-dwellers been tearin' it up & suckin' it dry....So....erplexed

So Far Your predictions have been on-point


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> You know how your _Predictions_ are and the teet-dwellers been tearin' it up & suckin' it dry....So....erplexed
> 
> So Far Your predictions have been on-point


 the dream was actually much worse than that but then again i had some very odd dreams last night so ill just chalk it up to a crazy dream.
with that said i will be getting me another liter just in case


----------



## SimJam

IDareT'sHair said:


> @SimJam Glad We Could Hep You Out Ova' Here! Gone & Spend dat Monnneee


 
I was just listening to BBC and they were reporting that the US postal service is losing billions of dollars a year and they planning to close sorting centres and all I cud think about was how I;d get my hair products lololol.

Been money well spent, I havent had many duds, just Oyin honey hemp and Darcys transitioning cream



divachyk said:


> Hey Ladies - I got a few packages in today but nothing hair related. What's everyone up to tonight?


 
I locked myself out my Apt (forgot my house keys @ my BFs house and also had the spares in my Apt from the last time I left my house keys at my Bfs house )



chebaby said:


> i said i was going on a no buy for the rest of this year(actually i said i SHOULD do a no buy) but i probably wont. im in the buying spirit and i just want stuff i think imma buy a bunch more stuff before the year is over and then nothing else.


 


IDareT'sHair said:


> @Eisani Bet! That Sounds like a Good Challenge within a Challenge!
> 
> That will set us straight for the Mothers Day, Memorial, 4th etc....Sales
> 
> Who Else Gone Join Us?


 
Im in .... going out of 2011credit cards a blaze, so I gotta regroup in 2012



IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby Yeah, this time last year, I was lovin' on BFH Gurl....I ain't thought about no BFH
> 
> I done moved on. I mean _*cough* _if I could get 40% I might holla'


 
LOL u shole were tearing up BFH last year this time It was u who done swole they head up wid they rich selves


----------



## IDareT'sHair

SimJam  Gurl...Remember???? I was tearin' that stuff up!  That 30% spurrrt stayed up in my fangers

With them ol' crazy Bottles.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> the dream was actually much worse than that but then again i had some very odd dreams last night so ill just chalk it up to a crazy dream.
> with that said i will be getting me another liter just in case


 
chebaby  Your predictions have been right!  Did I tell you I placed my Pura Body order Last Night?


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby Your predictions have been right! Did I tell you I placed my Pura Body order Last Night?


 yea i think you told me. what you get? i know you got another deep conditioner.

yall have got to smell the new naturalista juicy. that sugar smell last all day


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@chebaby 2 Murumuru Milks = 4 in Tahitian Vanilla


----------



## divachyk

I'm up for the no buy first 1/2 of 2012.  Oh and, my BFH is collecting dust. 

IDareT'sHair - I swung by the post office nearby my job and it was not that crowded today. I might look into that KBB. Have never tried their product so this would be something new for me. That's if I'm available during the flash.


----------



## divachyk

Still awaiting shipment of -
Darcy's
Saravun
Heritage Hydrations
Pura


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby 2 Murumuru Milks = 4 in Tahitian Vanilla


 i love vanilla

if im gonna do this no buy then by the end of this year this is what i need to buy:
ASIAN double butter and deep conditioner
deva curl no poo
the new curl junkie gel
some really pricey and unnecessary hair shears
komaza califia leave in


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@divachyk Why is your BFH Collecting dust?erplexed

Yeah, you should get that Luscious Locs Hair Mask. (especially if you've never tried) As a PJ, you must get it.

@chebaby

I need to get:

At least 1 Liter of Too Shea!
BBD Stretch
*whatever is on sale*


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @divachyk Why is your BFH Collecting dust?erplexed
> 
> Yeah, you should get that Luscious Locs Hair Mask. (especially if you've never tried) *As a PJ, you must get it*.
> 
> @chebaby
> 
> I need to get:
> 
> At least 1 Liter of Too Shea!
> *BBD Stretch*
> *whatever is on sale*


 i agree with the bolded. its something you MUST try as a pj it really is a great mask.

i hope you can find the bolded on sale. that stuff is pricey.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby I've never paid less than $55.00 *OUCH*  

I have a Jar and could wait until we end Eisani's 1/2 Year No Buy Challenge

btw: I did buy a Jar from a Poster on the Exchange Forum on the cheap.  It was an 8 ounce jar that I think she got at a Hair Show.


----------



## divachyk

IDareT'sHair and chebaby - you ladies are a mess. I'm becoming quite the PJ.  BFH keeps taking the back seat to HV and CJ for my cowashes. I do plan to use it, though.  Now that I'm cowashing more, I'm actually going through my stash a little quicker. DC 1x weekly wasn't putting a dent in the stash none whatsoever.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

divachyk  There are _"certain"_ products that errrbody should buy/try at least once and that IMO is one of them.

chebaby Eisani  Don't ya'll agree?


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby I've never paid less than $55.00 *OUCH*
> 
> I have a Jar and could wait until we end @Eisani's 1/2 Year No Buy Challenge
> 
> btw: I did buy a Jar from a Poster on the Exchange Forum on the cheap. It was an 8 ounce jar that I think she got at a Hair Show.


 oh ok cool. so you are set just in case you dont get your hands on it


divachyk said:


> @IDareT'sHair and @chebaby - you ladies are a mess. I'm becoming quite the PJ.  BFH keeps taking the back seat to HV and CJ for my cowashes. I do plan to use it, though.  Now that I'm cowashing more, I'm actually going through my stash a little quicker. DC 1x weekly wasn't putting a dent in the stash none whatsoever.


 BFH was just ok for me but CURLS coconut, cj and a few others are awesome co wash conditioner.


IDareT'sHair said:


> @divachyk There are _"certain"_ products that errrbody should buy/try at least once and that IMO is one of them.
> 
> @chebaby @Eisani Don't ya'll agree?


 i agree. kbb mask and the old milk(too late lol) is a must buy.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@chebaby Gurl...I bought that 8 ounce jar last year. 

Been Gone......

btw: You got me looking Aveda Damage Remedy


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@divachyk @chebaby

Here are some of the things I think errbody oughta' buy at least once in their HHJ:

JBCO
AE Garlic
Oyin *something*
KBB Masque
At least 1-2 things from: HV, SSI, AV, DB, QB, KBB


----------



## Eisani

IDareT'sHair I agree but yall know I refuse to buy from Kern 'nem again. Sorry, sloppy customer service is a HAYLE NAW in my book. Don't get me to cussin .


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby Gurl...I bought that 8 ounce jar last year.
> 
> Been Gone......
> 
> btw: *You got me looking Aveda Damage Remedy*


oke: you know you want it.


----------



## divachyk

IDareT'sHair said:


> @divachyk @chebaby
> 
> Here are some of the things I think errbody oughta' buy at least once in their HHJ:
> 
> JBCO - check
> AE Garlic - check
> Oyin *something* - check
> KBB Masque - maybe tomorrow
> At least 1-2 things from: HV - check, SSI - check, AV - check, DB - check, QB - check in Dec, KBB - see above


My responses in pink within your post IDareT'sHair. I'm will on my way to a complete HHJ.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @divachyk @chebaby
> 
> Here are some of the things I think errbody oughta' buy at least once in their HHJ:
> 
> JBCO
> AE Garlic
> Oyin *something*
> KBB Masque
> At least 1-2 things from: HV, SSI, AV, DB, QB, KBB


add cocasta oil to that(i know you got HV up there). oh and AO GPB, if you aint tried this go ahead and hand me your pj card right nah



Eisani said:


> @IDareT'sHair I agree but yall know I refuse to buy from Kern 'nem again. Sorry, sloppy customer service is a HAYLE NAW in my book. Don't get me to cussin .


 girl i agree. im still upset at how kern people lied to me talkin about the products didnt change. fool i got 4 jars upstairs how you gon' tell me it aint change.


----------



## chebaby

divachyk said:


> My responses in pink within your post @IDareT'sHair. I'm will on my way to a complete HHJ.


 awww shucks *passes you your gold pj card*


----------



## divachyk

Oops typo @chebaby but figured you knew I meant "well" on my way. hahahaha

ETA: I have a sample of cocasta but haven't tried it yet nor have I tried AOGPB. Had GPB it in my hands several time to buy but put it back down on the shelf every single time. I will actually follow through and buy it next time.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby  IA You gotta try AO GPB. divachyk

Let's see...I know there are others.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Eisani  That 1/2 year no-buy is a great idea!

_*hopefully i can stick to it*_


----------



## beautyaddict1913

bronzebomb said:


> beautyaddict1913 - I use all Miss Jessie's products.  The stretch silkening cream has a light hold.  But remember I have 4B hair.  Your hair looks to be 3C/4A.  It doesn't look like you need hold, so you may like it.  My favorite is the Curly Meringue, then the Stretch Silkening.  I use the Curly Pudding when I want a heavy hold.
> 
> As for KBN, I had the gel, I didn't know what to do with it, so I gave it to my sister.  I love the butter.  I mistakenly gave my sister the Watermelon scent.  I may have to order another soon.  A fellow 4B natural said it's like the Pura Butter.  I have not tried the Shealoe Leave-in.  I just purchased it during the Labor Day sale.



bronzebomb thanks so much for the review! I just wrote the longest reply ever but can't figure out why my browser keeps closing. Maybe I just need to type faster! Hope to get kbn at the hair show this weekend! And by the way girl I do not have 3c hair lol. My hair was lightly pressed and cornrowed for 2 weeks in my avi.

Tonight I moisturizer with ohhb and brbc. Wanted to co wash but I am too cold and I made it home too late lol


----------



## beautyaddict1913

Oh and I forgot to tell yall that saravun and Darcy's came tonight! And I am very pleased with saravun! She gave me 2 nice samples and I luv her packaging. I will def order again! Thanks for telling me about her IDareT'sHair!

Now I am waiting on Claudies and Hairveda! Hopefully by Christmas I will have them!


----------



## beautyaddict1913

IDareT'sHair said:


> @divachyk @chebaby
> 
> Here are some of the things I think errbody oughta' buy at least once in their HHJ:
> 
> JBCO
> AE Garlic
> Oyin *something*
> KBB Masque
> At least 1-2 things from: HV, SSI, AV, DB, QB, KBB



Lol My PJ journey is complete except I have never had AE garlic! Where should I buy it?


----------



## Eisani

Just bought my sis a plane ticket. Grrrr, that was NOT in my budget!


----------



## robot.

hey ladies. quick question.

i've decided on a 4 year plan for my hair. since my last bc in december, i've gone from less than an inch of hair to CBL.

where can i expect to be within another year? is apl too long, you think?


----------



## chebaby

robot. said:


> hey ladies. quick question.
> 
> i've decided on a 4 year plan for my hair. since my last bc in december, i've gone from less than an inch of hair to CBL.
> 
> where can i expect to be within another year? is apl too long, you think?


in a year with full retention i think apl isnt far fetched.


----------



## Ltown

Hey ladies, up too early can't sleep.  I still haven't receive saravun even after shipping notice need to email her. Someone post some brocculi seed oil vendors so i will just buy that mix with my oils.  I see some trash talking about no buys challenges that seems to be when we have brought nore  how about a challenge in using it up, start with what we have the least of first?


----------



## Seamonster

I got eight packages today. Tiivas, Ricky's, and Hairitage Hydration came today. Now I am just waiting on the rest of my ricky's order, Claudies, Mozeke's, and Darcy's. Love the smell of Tiiva's coffee DC. Hairitage hydration has those cute little travel sizes.


----------



## robot.

oh! i got my body serum from bask... eh. i had really high hopes for it but that bottle is too small for what i spent on it, and that little BF discount didn't make it worth it either. doesn't smell as good as i thought it was, nor does it moisturize. i did try it as a sealant for my hair and my twists were plump and soft. i'll probably use it for that, but i originally wanted to use it as a body oil.

eta: i want that HH blackberry sage but someone bought it! grr


----------



## Ltown

IDareT'sHair said:


> Eisani  That 1/2 year no-buy is a great idea!
> 
> _*hopefully i can stick to it*_





robot. said:


> hey ladies. quick question.
> 
> i've decided on a 4 year plan for my hair. since my last bc in december, i've gone from less than an inch of hair to CBL.
> 
> where can i expect to be within another year? is apl too long, you think?



@robot, chebaby is right a year should do it.  I know before my hair came out i was apl in May this year  and it got on my nerves because i haven't had hair long for sometime it bother me touching my neck


----------



## SimJam

IDareT'sHair said:


> Here are some of the things I think errbody oughta' buy at least once in their HHJ:
> 
> *JBCO*
> AE Garlic
> *Oyin* *something*
> KBB Masque
> At least 1-2 things from: *HV, SSI,* AV, *DB, QB*, KBB


 
Im learning at da feet of great masters 
though I dont think Imma bother try anything from AV, or it will be my last 

whats AE garlic?


----------



## divachyk

beautyaddict1913 said:


> Lol My PJ journey is complete except I have never had AE garlic! Where should I buy it?


 


SimJam said:


> Im learning at da feet of great masters
> though I dont think Imma bother try anything from AV, or it will be my last
> 
> whats AE garlic?


 
beautyaddict1913 and SimJam - Alter Ego Garlic; great product for shedding. I order mine via ebay. I think the vendor is BlueBeez(sp). In times past, I found their ebay prices to be slightly cheaper than buying directly from their website. 



Eisani said:


> Just bought my sis a plane ticket. Grrrr, that was NOT in my budget!


Eisani - where you headed (sorry if I missed that already).


----------



## Eisani

divachyk No, I bought her ticket to come home for Christmas. When I first told her to look, tix were just over $400. Now, nearly double. I could choke her.


----------



## Priss Pot

Hey beauties!!!

I have my regimen down now for the winter.  The past couple of weeks, my hair has been doing well in terms of moisture retention.

1) I'll cleanse my hair twice a week, using either a clay mixture, shampoo, or diluted castile soap.  I don't want to rough my cuticles up too much by using shampoo too often, so I'll switch it up with the less harsh methods.

2) Deep condition 1x a week, alternating with Jessicurl Too Shea for moisture or Curl Junkie Repair Me for protein.  I also like smoothing on a layer of oil on top of my conditioner for extra softness and slip.  My mid-week conditioning would be w/ TJ Nourish Spa.  Detangle w/ seamless combs.

3) For a leave-in, I would use either Qhemet CTDG or CJ Smoothing Lotion and seal with an oil or butter mix.  Put my hair into about 10 or so twists or 8 braids and let airdry overnight (twists seem to dry faster).

4) In the a.m., band dry twists to stretch them out, while getting ready for the day.  Before leaving: remove bands, unravel twists, apply shea butter to each section, pin hair into a bun.

5) Re-twist/braid or pineapple at night.  Smooth a bit more shea butter on ends.

I'm thinking of making myself a moisturizng spritz (such as a water/glycerin mix) to mist on my hair on non-wash days when I want to maintain the moisture before smoothing on more shea butter, especially on nights when I've been in the sauna at the gym for too long.


----------



## SimJam

oooh I got and email for purabody naturals it was just a mixup of email notofications and my order shipped today 

yay.... Im still thinking of getting another order to try the murumuru leavein (or whatever it name)


----------



## Priss Pot

I wouldn't mind doing the 1/2 year 2012 No-Buy with you all! I should have enough product to last me 6 months. The only thing I may need to repurchase is another protein condish if the CJ Repair Me runs out before the challenge is up, since I don't have a back-up protein conditioner. I'm straight on my oils, but I do want to get some sweet almond oil to use as a lighter oil for the spring. Everything else I should be fine with.

ETA:  Are we going to allow ourselves a pass for sales?


----------



## Shay72

According to track & confirm my SSI, DB, and Silk Dreams is at the condo office. That means I'm only waiting on Claudie's & Hairveda.

I'm up for doing the 1/2 year no buy. I plan to hit up what I didn't do on BF in Dec if there are some decent sales so I should be set.


----------



## bronzebomb

Got my AfroVeda today!  She is doing a little better with the shipping!


----------



## Eisani

Priss Pot said:


> I wouldn't mind doing the 1/2 year 2012 No-Buy with you all! I should have enough product to last me 6 months. The only thing I may need to repurchase is another protein condish if the CJ Repair Me runs out before the challenge is up, since I don't have a back-up protein conditioner. I'm straight on my oils, but I do want to get some sweet almond oil to use as a lighter oil for the spring. Everything else I should be fine with.
> 
> ETA:  Are we going to allow ourselves a pass for sales?



A "sale pass" is what did us all in before black Friday lol! I think A (as in one) pass would be cool for sales. We also need to make provisions for staple products, although I highly doubt these haulers would run out of a staple *side eye*. It's a great chance to actually use up some stuff and revisit some oldies.


----------



## chebaby

chello ladies
so i was lazy last night and didnt do my protein but i did trim. i put my hair in a bunch of twists and then clipped an inch off every twist. then i slathered my twists in vaika frosting as a pre poo. today ill cleanse with the mud wash and condition with nexxus kerafix and naked wash and go with a little juicy leave in on the front.

i really dont need any more products before the challenge but im in a buying mood so ill just get it out my system before then.


----------



## bronzebomb

I am going cold turkey!  No passes for me.  No sales, no staples, no anything!

Charz set us up for success last year, and I failed...in the first month.

I am not purchasing anything until BF 2012.  That's my challenge. Pray for me.

I need to get some processing caps and a spray bottle before the new year.  

I would like to get either Pura Body Naturals or KBN Butter too. But there is only so much butter you can use under a weave.

I remember what set me off last year, IDareT'sHair talking about that Pimento Oil! chebaby talking about how good the Creamylicious was, @PompousBlue talking about the Miss Bhree.  EllePixie and the KBB Vanilla Latte Jojoba Oil.  I couldn't stop and soon I was all out of passes!

Well, I purchased everything and I am not interested in the new lines.  Too many popping up without any "Mixtress"/chemistry experience.

If I can only get toa certain length (Whoissugar on YouTube, DenimPixie, or Charz) I would be so happy!


----------



## Eisani

chebaby I told my old stylist I was going to trim myself again. She's making a special trip to trim me up talking about "we" don't want to cut off too much. Is it our hair now? She's at an all-white salon now and said it feels weird. She's white but only had two clients that weren't some type of colored.


----------



## Eisani

I've been on a conference call since 1 . I just tried to put on my headset (hate the in-ear type), but it won't fit over my hair  It keeps popping up.


----------



## chebaby

E, thats so funny that she said "we: lol.

so i did do my twim which i love but if i dont do my protein tonight im gonna go crazy. my hair is still wet


----------



## chebaby

so tonight after i do the aphogee il detangle with smoothing lotion and then braid for a braid out with dew and naturalista juicy leave in.


----------



## natura87

Still havent received a shipping notice from Oyin and I havent received my Purabody.


----------



## Eisani

Am I seriously considering another Pura order?? That BOGO ain't no joke!


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Hey ladies. I will watch yall from the sidelines with that "no buy" . I'll pledge to buy less though.

Eisani That's why I haven't hit "paynah" yet at pura I Think I will just make one huge order.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Evening Divas to the 10th Power! The Queens of All Things PayNah!

Under the Dryer with Dudley's Creme Protein. Will steam in a few with Marie Dean (or Tiiva) probably MD tho'.

No packages today, but my Nounou order will ship soon and they are having a Christmas Sale! YAY! 

I'd like to have CR Algae Masque and maybe another MHC Buttery Soy!

Other than that, just chillin'.

chebaby Chello Che!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Eisani  Gurl....Don't that B1 G1 be talkin' trash!  Lawd I hope I don't make a 3rd Pura order before 12/27


----------



## chebaby

my oyin shipped today so i should have my liter of HH tomorrow. wont be using it no time soon though, HH is one conditioner that can give me moisture overload and i certainly dont need that now.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

bronzebomb  Gurl Please.  Don't be blamin' us for your PJ'ing ways!

You was haulin' cause the Spurrrrt was up in them PayNah Fangers

beautyaddict1913  Yes!  Saravun is very nice.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> Evening Divas to the 10th Power! The Queens of All Things PayNah!
> 
> Under the Dryer with Dudley's Creme Protein. Will steam in a few with Marie Dean (or Tiiva) probably MD tho'.
> 
> No packages today, but my Nounou order will ship soon and they are having a Christmas Sale! YAY!
> 
> I'd like to have CR Algae Masque and maybe another MHC Buttery Soy!
> 
> Other than that, just chillin'.
> 
> @chebaby Chello Che!


 chello T


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby  Glad the Trim went well.  I feel perfectly comfortable doing my own dustings.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby Glad the Trim went well. I feel perfectly comfortable doing my own dustings.


 thanx T. it feels good to trim my own ends. and i really really really needed that trim lol.
when will you dust next?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby  Whenever my Ends start looking Raggedtay! 

I was getting a little carried away with the scissors for a minute.

Eisani  You're right.  I don't need a "Pass" unless it's for something little like Plastic Caps.  

I have _back ups to the back ups_ and what I don't have, I'm pretty sure I have a similar product that does the exact same thing.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@chebaby I can't wait to bust out my Curls Coconut Sublime. I wish I woulda' gotten another Liter with one of those durn Groupons. 

SMH. Lawd knows I had enough of them.

What are you buying next? We might as well go out in a Blaze of Glory!

I may pick up those KBB Masks if I can get through the force-field at werk


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> Evening Divas to the 10th Power! The Queens of All Things PayNah!
> 
> Under the Dryer with Dudley's Creme Protein. Will steam in a few with Marie Dean (or Tiiva) probably MD tho'.
> 
> No packages today, but my Nounou order will ship soon and *they are having a Christmas Sale! YAY! *
> 
> I'd like to have CR Algae Masque and maybe another MHC Buttery Soy!
> 
> Other than that, just chillin'.
> 
> chebaby Chello Che!



That's great I will get more CR masque as well


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby I can't wait to bust out my Curls Coconut Sublime. I wish I woulda' gotten another Liter with one of those durn Groupons.
> 
> SMH. Lawd knows I had enough of them.
> 
> What are you buying next? We might as well go out in a Blaze of Glory!
> 
> I may pick up those KBB Masks if I can get through the force-field at werk


 yea you should get another coconut sublimeits so yummy.

im not even thinking about kbb. i think next ill get that curl junkie gel and then im not sure what.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby  When are you getting your otha' Litar' of CJ Rehab?  Are you gone try to wait for a Sale?

I want 1-2 more Marie Dean, but I shouldn't. 

I have 2 Sweet Milk Moisturizing DC'ers on the way and 1 Honey & Soy Hair Creme.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby When are you getting your otha' Litar' of CJ Rehab?  Are you gone try to wait for a Sale?
> 
> I want 1-2 more Marie Dean, but I shouldn't.
> 
> I have 2 Sweet Milk Moisturizing DC'ers on the way and 1 Honey & Soy Hair Creme.


 im not sure. i heard cj only has sales 1 or 2 times a year so she might not have a christmas sale. i may get it in a week or two when i get that gel. everything else i want i can get from sage or locally.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@chebaby You just talked me outta getting KBB. (I'm still torn tho'). I have 2 Jars. I'll see.  Isn't it B1 G1?

But I do want:

2 Liters Too Shea
1 Liter Curls Sublime. 
BBD Stretch
(whatever else is on Sale) Sage, Nounou etc.......


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby You just talked me outta getting KBB. (I'm still torn tho'). I have 2 Jars. I'll see. Isn't it B1 G1?
> 
> But I do want:
> 
> 2 Liters Too Shea
> 1 Liter Curls Sublime.
> BBD Stretch
> (whatever else is on Sale) Sage, Nounou etc.......


 yea i think its b1g1 tomorrow for 1 hour.

yea get that CURLS.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby  I just made up an AveYou Cart.  That's the only thing in it.  I need to see how much the Shipping is.

I don't want $50.00 worth of stuff just to get shippin' for a Dolla-erplexed


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby I just made up an AveYou Cart. That's the only thing in it. I need to see how much the Shipping is.
> 
> I don't want $50.00 worth of stuff just to get shippin' for a Dolla-erplexed


 i forgot all about aveyou without a groupon they arent that high on my list lol.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@chebaby Welp. I did the Durty-Deed! 

Shipping is/was only 5 Dolla' Footlong!

I need to quit foolin' with you, pusha'


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby Welp. I did the Durty-Deed!
> 
> Shipping is/was only 5 Dolla' Footlong!
> 
> *I need to quit foolin' with you, pusha'*


  no you didnt


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby  Now that I got that Liter of Curls, I won't feel too bad if that durn Jessicurl wanna climb down somebody's Chimney for her Christmas Sale.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> chebaby  Now that I got that Liter of Curls, I won't feel too bad if that durn *Jessicurl wanna climb down somebody's Chimney for her Christmas Sale.*


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Forgot to mention that I used up CJ deep fix, daily fix and argon and olive. I have multiple backups for each.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl  Curly keep me posted about Fluertzy's.

Errtime I think about that WW's Sale, I get Mad..... 

Who wont her foolin' round up in they head like that?

_*cheap-skate*_


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby Now that I got that Liter of Curls, I won't feel too bad if that durn Jessicurl wanna climb down somebody's Chimney for her Christmas Sale.


 that sounds exactly like what she will offer


----------



## chebaby

i forgot to mention that i used up that terressential mud wash today. 
ill use up cj smoothing lotion tonight after i do my protein looking forward to it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *that sounds exactly like what she will offer*


 
chebaby  Don't it Tho' Che?  

Hmp.  I thought that mess was a Joke.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *i forgot to mention that i used up that terressential mud wash today.*
> ill use up cj smoothing lotion tonight after i do my protein looking forward to it.


 
@chebaby Do you have any back ups of the Mud Wash? Or was that your last one?


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> curlyhersheygirl  Curly *keep me posted about Fluertzy's*.
> 
> Errtime I think about that WW's Sale, I get Mad.....
> 
> Who wont her foolin' round up in they head like that?
> 
> _*cheap-skate*_



IDareT'sHair I will



IDareT'sHair said:


> chebaby  Don't it Tho' Che?
> 
> Hmp. * I thought that mess was a Joke*.



So did I. I went to her site expecting to see some kind of footnote or something. That was a mess


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby Do you have any back ups of the Mud Wash? Or was that your last one?


 that was my last one. i may make another order for a 16oz bottle. i really ended up liking it.


----------



## Shay72

Finished up Jenesis Hair Glosser. No backups and not a repurchase.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72 Shay, did you ever get that Terressentials Mud Wash?  I know you were watching it at one time?


----------



## Shay72

IDareT'sHair
Not yet but I plan to. Probably one of my December purchases.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ya'll WE need to get our December Lists Together!

I might work on mine tomorrow (at work)


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> Ya'll WE need to get our December Lists Together!
> 
> I might work on mine tomorrow (at work)



IDareT'sHair Been there , done that


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl  Gurl...'Tis the Season for Endless Potlucks and Goofin' Skrait Off

_*you can walk around and folx on skrait chill mode*_


----------



## divachyk

Hey Ladies!

- I will pass on KBB. I'll get that some other time. 
- I received Darcy's, Pura and Saravun today.
- Received a free sample for Darcy's and several free samples from Saravun.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

divachyk  What's Up Girlie?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl  Gurl...'Tis the Season for Endless Potlucks and Goofin' Skrait Off

*you can walk around and folx on skrait chill max mode*


----------



## divachyk

Not much IDareT'sHair. What's good with you? I really need to carve out some time to clarify, protein treat and steam but time has been so limited these past few days.


----------



## divachyk

IDareT'sHair - are you taking off during the holidays?? Why take off when you can be on vacay while at work.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

divachyk the 16th was suppose to be my last day, but I have to go in a couple days (I think) for meetings.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

divachyk  What did you get from:

Darcy's
Pura Body Naturals
Saravun


----------



## divachyk

IDareT'sHair meetings suck  Long and boring!

Darcy's
Pumpkin Seed Conditioner - 16oz
Coconut Lemongrass Transitioning Creme - 8oz
Sample - Sweet Coco Bean Curl Smoothing Creme

Saravun
Hair & Scalp Oil
Broccoli Hair Butter
Castor Hair Butter
Olive Hair Butter
Samples - Twist & Braid Balm, Castor Hair Butter, Broccoli Hair Butter, Castor Hair Cream

Pura
2 Choco Smoothies
Brown Sugar Body Butter
Egyptian Musk Body Butter  my man will be hype to see this when he gets home from work tomorrow!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

WHO has some Groupons Left?  

I know some of ya'll PJ's holdin' some more Groupons!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I'm kinda glad I held off on b.a.s.k. after reading robot. review


----------



## bronzebomb

IDareT'sHair said:


> @bronzebomb Gurl Please. Don't be blamin' us for your PJ'ing ways!
> 
> You was haulin' cause the Spurrrrt was up in them PayNah Fangers
> 
> @beautyaddict1913 Yes! Saravun is very nice.


 


IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby Now that I got that Liter of Curls, I won't feel too bad if that durn Jessicurl wanna climb down somebody's Chimney for her Christmas Sale.


 
I'm not messing with you T,  you the one that set me up!  This is good!  That is great.  Hit PayNah!  Now, I need rehab!

I'm tickled about seeing Jessie sliding down the chimney!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

bronzebomb said:


> *I'm not messing with you T, you the one that set me up! This is good! That is great. Hit PayNah! Now, I need rehab! I'm tickled about seeing Jessie sliding down the chimney!*


 
bronzebomb  Gurl....You Know You & Your PJ Ways!......


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> Ya'll WE need to get our December Lists Together!
> 
> I might work on mine tomorrow (at work)


 ok off the top of my head this is what i want:
cj rehab(liter)
cj pattern pusha
ASAIN deep conditioner
ASIAN double butter
terressential mud was


----------



## Eisani

IDareT'sHair said:


> WHO has some Groupons Left?
> 
> I know some of ya'll PJ's holdin' some more Groupons!


*raises hand* 



IDareT'sHair said:


> I'm kinda glad I held off on b.a.s.k. after reading robot. review



Girl...remember I said something was telling me not to hit paynah?


----------



## beautyaddict1913

Hello ladies! Glad yall are still up! Now dont yall run and go to bed on me lol! I just want kbn (hopefully I will get it at the hair show) and I also want terresentials wash, more stuff from saravun & hairitage hydrations, and Curl Junkie Pattern Pusha (Marsha wont be having a sale but maybe curl mart or aveyou will have the product and have a sale)...and whatever I can get my grubby little pj hands on from nou nou lol.

I loved my hair today. It was super stretched so I wore it in a zing and baby I coulda swore I was still relaxed lol. It was smooth and silky and hangin (Last night I put it in 5 large twists on each side and I do like a large flat twist out of those plaits on each side and pin the ends, that stretches my hair so much!) I will do the same thing tonight, but Im not adding anymore product, so much stuff is caked up in my head right now that it does not make any sense lol


----------



## Eisani

Lemme see, December list:

Liter of Too Shea!
CJ Deep Fix 
CJ Pattern Pusha
Pura Cocoa DC
Darcy's Cherry Kernel Serum
Darcy's Pumpkin conditioner
AE Garlic or Nutrine Garlic
AV Shea Amla
...I think that's it.


----------



## divachyk

IDareT'sHair said:


> WHO has some Groupons Left?
> 
> I know some of ya'll PJ's holdin' some more Groupons!


ooooh, I do, I do IDareT'sHair


----------



## Seamonster

I passed on pura natural this winter, I may come back to them after I try a few other lines. I like the butter and chocolate smoothie.

Darcy's I picked up the pumpkin creme everyone is raving about, and some plum oil.
Sent from my PC36100 using PC36100


----------



## Seamonster

December list
I am going in on the Qhemet sale. I want some cocoa tree detangling ghee, maybe amla butter or tea tree butter. I am also thinking about the moringa tree serum and detangling, but the reviews are mixed.

The other thing I want are tools. If I can get a good flat iron to do my hair for Christmas, curl formers, and a steamer. All of these tools are expensive, so it is probably just wishful thinking.

Sent from my PC36100 using PC36100


----------



## beautyaddict1913

Im about to finally go to bed! I just hit paynah on the large denman paddle brush. Cant wait to try it!


----------



## robot.

if anyone wants a pura moisture milk, let me know. mine is 90% full and i don't see myself finishing it. i havent tried the sapote yet.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> chebaby  Now that I got that Liter of Curls, I won't feel too bad *if that durn Jessicurl wanna climb down somebody's Chimney for her Christmas Sale*.





T, you are something else!!!!! 

I'm still waiting on Claudie, AveYou, It's Perfectly Natural, and Shi Naturals. Oh, and an Ouidad Double Detangler and CD Monoi Conditoner. My Jamaican Oils came yesterday and today I got Macy's, HSN, HauteLook, but nothing hair related.

This month, I plan to get:

MHC Molasses Hydrating cond. 
MHC Buttery Soy hair cream
MHC Honey & Horsetail cond.
Aphogee Green Tea & Keratin spray
Pura Naturals
Hairitage Hydrations
Amla/Brahmi/Neem/Hempseed/Argan/Emu oils
Qhemet - maybe


----------



## chebaby

i just made a curl mart cart but  havent hit pay nah yet. in my cart i have:
MHC olive you deep conditioner
AO bga mask
ASIAN double butter
ASIAN deep conditioner
darcys transitioning cream
gleau oil
jane carter twist and lock cream(i used to be in LOVE with this stuff)

i also want some powders.


----------



## Brownie518

Is there a Curlmart 20% code floating around anywhere.....?


----------



## chebaby

not that i know of. but they always have a 20% off sale so they will probably send an email with a code soon. i hope


----------



## Ltown

Hi ladies!

nothing new, did a cowash with hv moist have al little left, dc jasmine

JCP salon sale 10 Dec and on OPI

Dec list smallest i'm sure:
Wen ( never tried it maybe i can buy on exchange)
Gleau never tried
Asian cleaner
Silk dream wheat germ


----------



## Eisani

robot. said:


> if anyone wants a pura moisture milk, let me know. mine is 90% full and i don't see myself finishing it. i havent tried the sapote yet.



If no one has snatched it yet, I'll take it.


----------



## Shay72

Finished SSI Okra Reconstructor. I have one back up and more on the way.


----------



## SimJam

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby I can't wait to bust out my Curls Coconut Sublime. I wish I woulda' gotten another Liter with one of those durn Groupons.
> 
> SMH. Lawd knows I had enough of them.
> 
> What are you buying next? We might as well go out in a Blaze of Glory!
> 
> I may pick up those KBB Masks if I can get through the force-field at werk


 
I need to get up on that groupon thing, I wasnt sure if it would work my not being in the USA and all, but Imma try my luck next time.




chebaby said:


> *yea i think its b1g1 tomorrow for 1 hour*.
> 
> yea get that CURLS.


 
niiiiice, need to chek my emails to find out the exact time




IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby Now that I got that Liter of Curls, I won't feel too bad if *that durn Jessicurl wanna climb down somebody's Chimney for her Christmas Sale*.


 
did she really offer to do hair for her sale? WTF 

*December Buys* 

Qhemet
4 AOHC
1 Cocotree detangling ghee

Pura
2 murumuru leave in
2 choocolate masks

CJ
2 Repair me

KBB
2 masks (if I catch the BOGO) *caught it got them*


----------



## Priss Pot

Hey y'all. Good hair day today, so I'd like to share it with you. 3 day old twist-out. Last night, I spritzed a glycerin/water mix on my hair and re-sealed with a tiny bit of shea butter on the ends, then re-twisted my hair and unraveled them this morning. I will wash again tonight.



>


 
ETA:  the white flecks you may see in the pics is snow.


----------



## SimJam

KKB flash sale today 12 - 1 and 8 - 9 tonight 
BOGO on luscious locks hair mask


just got 2 masks just in the nik of time


----------



## Seamonster

IDareT'sHair said:


> chebaby  Now that I got that Liter of Curls, I won't feel too bad if that durn Jessicurl wanna climb down somebody's Chimney for her Christmas Sale.



 I can't stop laughing


----------



## natura87

Hello ladies. I am wearing medium sized twists I did with Curl Rehab. I still havent received a shipping notice from Oyin and  I dont have my package form PuraBody yet.


----------



## Seamonster

I just had a spur of the moment purchase, got the KBB luscious locks mask b1g1. If I like it I will repurchase at furture flash sales. 

December List

Qhemet
AOHC
AHTB
CTDG
OHHB
HTBG
MS
TTGP
AONP

SSI 
Okra
Follicle Mask

Other items depending upon sales. Always trying new growth aids

Oils 
Watermelon
Tamanu
Pumpkin
Broccoli 

On the look out for Tools on sale


----------



## natura87

Eisani said:


> Am I seriously considering another Pura order?? That BOGO ain't no joke!




I want to but I havemt even received my first.


----------



## Eisani

Spritzed my wng last night w/water peppermint eo blend, rubbed some Tresemme Natchals thru and loosely braided into 5 plaits leaving the ends curly. I like it and I keep catching a whiff of my hurrs. I 'mell good!


----------



## Seamonster

Eisani peppermint spritz sounds yummy. I gotta try treseme everybody seems to like it.

ETA that purabodynatural sale is calling my name. I like the capauchu butter, and chocolate smoothie. Might have to do that before the sale is up. Humm, I don't know?


----------



## Eisani

PS I may have to quit y'all until after Christmas. I need to finish shopping for folks other than myself.


----------



## chebaby

chello ladies
so i finially did my aphogee last night. i usually blow it with a hand held and it gets hard but not half as hard as it got last night. last night i sat under the dryer and my hair got  hard as a rock that is like fore play for me cause yall know i love my protein. my ends didnt get as hard cause they were hanging. 
after i rinsed my hair still felt uuber soft so i followed up with giovanni reconstructor and that did the trick. then i braided with dew, naturalista juicy and berry pomade on my ends.
today my hair was still damp when i un braided but it feels and looks amazing
so now i know to say screw it to the hand held and to always sit under the dryer.


----------



## 13StepsAhead

Hey my lovely divas of hair! I have been traveling all week so I'm not doing much with my hair (it's pulled up in 2-strand twist). I have a brief break while I'm at the airport so I figured I would hop on see what's going on. I will definitely pick something up at the kbb flash sale.


----------



## 13StepsAhead

When I get back home on Saturday I definitely need to do a protein Rx


----------



## Zaz

My Aveyou order arrived today, that was my last $50 with them and I spent about $10 out of pocket. RIP groupons *pours some vo5* 







I think I may have to try that Donna Marie buttercreme tomorrow, the smell is just


----------



## Shay72

Okay so I picked up my 3 boxes from the condo office today. Silk Dreams, SSI, and DB. It don't make no damn sense  how much stuff I got. Oh yeah the smell of the almond buttercream from Silk Dreams would make you want to hurt somebody if they tried to touch it. I hope it performs as well as it smells. Reminds me of the almond joy scent of the Koils By Nature butter.


----------



## Eisani

Shay72 I got 3 pkgs today as well, no clue what they are yet. Why am I still at work?? GIVE US FREE! 10 more minutes and I'm quitting. The rest will just have to get handled tomorrow.


----------



## chebaby

i need a fix so tomorrow im going to my local stores. from sallys ill get my ASIAN double butter, ill wait on the hydration ellation because i have a TON of deep conditioners already.
from the other store i have the urge to get qhemet gel and qhemet brbc im not sure why cause im not a huge fan of qhemet stuff. the gel is cool but the brbc was less than ok for me. ill probably also get something from curl junkie and deva curl(i heard the gel smells really yummy and sweet like candy) maybe ill get the no poo i love.


----------



## Eisani

Ok so I was watching a yt vid last night that said that yella shea butta we buy may not be shea butta but instead African Tree Butter. If that's true, I'm going to be hot as fish grease cuz I just spent damn near $80 on that yella stuff and it is grainier than my ivory colored butter. *reaches for MLK fan*.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Evening Divas!

Yeah....I got in on that KBB Flash Sale.  In & Checked out by 12:05 EST.

Anyway, my AveYou Shipped, Also Nounou *hush* Eisani  Lawd I hounded them po' folks

My Hairitage Shipped.  I also got another bottle of Mega-Tek *it also shipped*


----------



## chebaby

tell me why the ASIAN products are starting to give me komaza vibes. i dont know why but the milk looks close to the komaza shea lotion and the twist cream looks JUST like the califia pudding just a tad bit lighter in color.


----------



## mkd

chebaby, I have a 90 percent full bottle of the deva curl gel if you want to swap something.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *tell me why the ASIAN products are starting to give me komaza vibes. i dont know why but the milk looks close to the komaza shea lotion and the twist cream looks JUST like the califia pudding just a tad bit lighter in color.*


 
@chebaby Lawd Che, Yous a real PJ Studying Milks, Lotions, Twist Creams and Puddings.......

Do you think it is a repackaged version of Komaza or is Komaza a repackaged version of ASIAN? What is Your "Prediction?"

OH GREAT ONE WITH _VIBES_


----------



## chebaby

mkd said:


> @chebaby, I have a 90 percent full bottle of the deva curl gel if you want to swap something.


 mkd, sure what you want, you know i got it


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby Lawd Che, Yous a real PJ Studying Milks, Lotions, Twist Creams and Puddings.......
> 
> Do you think it is a repackaged version of Komaza or is Komaza a repackaged version of ASIAN? What is Your "Prediction?"
> 
> OH GREAT ONE WITH _VIBES_


 you so silly lol. naw i dont think they are the same products at all. they just look alike. you can tell komaza is better quality though.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> Evening Divas!
> 
> *Yeah....I got in on that KBB Flash Sale.* In & Checked out by 12:05 EST.
> 
> Anyway, my AveYou Shipped, Also Nounou *hush* @Eisani Lawd I hounded them po' folks
> 
> My Hairitage Shipped. I also got another bottle of Mega-Tek *it also shipped*


 i knew you would lol, talkin bout you might pass. dont be like La passing up that good mask sale


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby 

Yeah Gurl, I didn't know how them _work tools_ was gone act while I'm tryna' hit PAYNAH....I thought I might get Blocked, but it went on thru.

I really like ASIAN tho'.  At least, I've liked everything I've tried (so far):

Coconut Cowash
Cleansing Pudding

I still need to try out the Double Butter & Hydration Elation


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518  Ms. B, Your Gurl _"Its Perfectly Natural"_ is on my Nerves Nah. I'm starting to get 'ticked'. 

Where my Stuff?

Hmp.  She ain't no BJ!  

Only BJ can play with me like that


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Yeah Gurl, I didn't know how them _work tools_ was gone act while I'm tryna' hit PAYNAH....I thought I might get Blocked, but it went on thru.
> 
> I really like ASIAN tho'.  At least, I've liked everything I've tried (so far):
> 
> Coconut Cowash
> Cleansing Pudding
> 
> I still need to try out the Double Butter & Hydration Elation


only thing ive tried is the coconut co wash and i really liked it. the milk smells amazing


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

I know Fab Loves the Entire Line.  I had the Milk and the Cocoa Shea-Spray and swapped them with Fab for something else.  She said they were/are both great.


----------



## Ltown

Evening ladies! It's been raining all day here and suppose to get some snow where hopefully up north.  But all this rain mean good sleeping weather. 

IDareT'sHair, i read in megatek thread they change the formula so less marine protein and kertain is down the list, do you know? I still have some left, so hopefully I can get more of the old.

I'm waiting on Saruvan it was suppose to be here, it's lost somewhere 2 weeks since shipping notice, and of course HV is still pending.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Ltown Yeah, I read that. 

The Bottle I'm currently using is the "New Version" (I guess) It has Pink Flowers on it.


The Bottle I bought last night _appeared_ to be the Original Formula. (I hope).erplexed 

I should have sent a Note to Seller and Asked. (I think I'll do that now).


----------



## mkd

chebaby, pm me what you want to swap. I am pretty open.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair

I got my shipping notice today....


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518  I didn't?  And I emailed her yesterday.  I finna' hound her!....


----------



## beautyaddict1913

Hello ladies! I am sitting under the steamer steaming with miss Jessie's super sweet back. I washed with Shea moisture & detangled with miss Jessie's it was my first time detangling with a dc. It went pretty well and quick too!

I wanted to hit pay nah on kbb sooooo bad but I remembered the hair show and changed my mind! I am only getting kbn I am only getting kbn I am only getting kbn lol. I keep telling myself that but we wil see Saturday! I will tell y'all all about it!

I got one bf package today but it wasn't hair stuff. Now I'm waiting on Claudies, Hairveda and folica. 

Where are y'all anyway? It's fairly early!


----------



## SimJam

IDareT'sHair said:


> Evening Divas!
> 
> Yeah....I got in on that KBB Flash Sale. *In & Checked out by 12:05 EST*.
> 
> Anyway, my AveYou Shipped, Also Nounou *hush* @Eisani Lawd I hounded them po' folks
> 
> My Hairitage Shipped. I also got another bottle of Mega-Tek *it also shipped*


 
Chile I got called into a meeting @ 11:00 got done with them at 12:05 and it took me almost 50 damn minutes to check out because somehow the website kept loading wonky and it wouldnt show the BOGO, be constanly showing up with a charge for 2 masks.

Lawwwwd but the spurit was watching over me and guided safely to hit paynah with about 5 mins to spare ... praise jeebus


----------



## beautyaddict1913

Brownie518 said:


> T, you are something else!!!!!
> 
> I'm still waiting on Claudie, AveYou, It's Perfectly Natural, and Shi Naturals. Oh, and an Ouidad Double Detangler and CD Monoi Conditoner. My Jamaican Oils came yesterday and today I got Macy's, HSN, HauteLook, but nothing hair related.
> 
> This month, I plan to get:
> 
> MHC Molasses Hydrating cond.
> MHC Buttery Soy hair cream
> MHC Honey & Horsetail cond.
> Aphogee Green Tea & Keratin spray
> Pura Naturals
> Hairitage Hydrations
> Amla/Brahmi/Neem/Hempseed/Argan/Emu oils
> Qhemet - maybe



Brownie518 where are u getting those oils?! Sounds yum!


----------



## chebaby

i thought i would get my oyin today but i didnt. damn, its only in MD down the street it shouldnt take 2 days to get here lol. i guess ill get it tomorrow.


----------



## divachyk

I'm breezing in and out tonight ladies!!! But um, where's my Hairtage? No ship notice. Nuttin!


----------



## robot.

Eisani said:


> If no one has snatched it yet, I'll take it.



PM me your address. I'll ship it friday when I send mama t her scarf.


----------



## Zaz

Why am I on that Pura body naturals site this late? Only thing stopping me from hitting paynah is that $8 shipping for one item  The only thing I really want is that cupuacu butter but I wouldn't mind having the murumuru milk on the side.

Anyone willing to trade a bottle of Curls milkshake (brand new unused) for some Cupuacu butter?


----------



## Eisani

I JUST got my Bee Mine shipping notification. 

I have great 2 day hair. OAN I'm feeling depressed today or something. Durn hormones have me like :skitzo:


----------



## natura87

Hello ladies and lurkers. I got my Purabody last night. It smells amazing and I am dying to take these twists out so I can try it. I want to get some more of the...well everything. Still trying to figure out my winter regimen as it isnt really "winter" here just yet.


----------



## natura87

I dont know why but I have a December list.

Purabody
Darcy's Botanicals (possibly from Curlmart)
Qhemet


----------



## divachyk

Hey Ladies!!!! Hope everyone is doing great.


Eisani, it's been a very rough week for me also.


----------



## bronzebomb

inocchiook...I lied.  I ordered Pura Body Natural today.  The Sapote Lotion and the Cupuacu Butter.  I need an intervention. 

I washed my weave with Miss Jessie's.  I love the smell!  I'm 3 1/2 weeks in with this weave.  I don't think I can do the full 6 weeks, but I'm trying.

I am ordering Halley's Curl Gentle Wave tomorrow (if it's still on Sale) $350 and I'm super excited!

 Unbeweavable in 2012!


----------



## chebaby

chello ladieos lol
so my braid out looks amazing dont get me wrong i liked my braid outs with bee mine but every time i use daddy dew i have the best hair days ever. and this is day two. im also loving that naturalista juicy, much better than that first jar. so i purchased another jar today along with qhemet brbc and gel.


----------



## chebaby

yall ladies thats feeling down, E and Diva


----------



## Eisani

"I've been carrying around your pic in my purse."  I hope I'm just missing something, otherwise that **** is creepy.


Okay, how do u work in finance but don't know what a third is??? Me: No, it's 1/3 each. Her: Okay, what are the percentages? Me: :blink: *walks away*


----------



## 13StepsAhead

Hey ladies I didn't get my kbb because I was on the plane to baton rouge and by the time I got to my hotel I just missed it. Oh well I still have 1 opened and 1 unopened jar left. The PJ in me just didn't want to resist.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> chello ladieos lol
> so my braid out looks amazing dont get me wrong i liked my braid outs with bee mine but every time i use daddy dew i have the best hair days ever. and this is day two. *im also loving that naturalista juicy, much better than that first jar. so i purchased another jar today* along with qhemet brbc and gel.


 
chebaby

..................


----------



## chebaby

T, you knew I would get another jar


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby  I'm just glad she got them durn _consistency_ issues worked out.

It wasn't looking very good for her a few months back.  

She had an Angry Mob of PJ's on her Case:mob:


----------



## chebaby

I know, I was lurking in those threads lol.
Want me to pick you up a jar? It's REALLY good and I know u like sealing.


----------



## Brownie518

beautyaddict1913

I got the Neem when one of those sites had a closing sale, I can't remember if it was Snow Drift or what. I usually get the Amla and Brahmi from Ayurnaturals, and the hemp wherever its cheaper. 

What's goin' on, ladies? I got boxes today from Sephora, RueLaLa, Eddie Bauer, Kohl's, and Macy's again. *sigh* Nothing for hair except my Double Detangler.


----------



## Eisani

Ugh, I wanna buy something. Lemme go look for some Christmas gifts. *nothing for me*


----------



## Brownie518

I wanna buy something, too...Gifts and something for me, though 

I need more Hairitage Creamy Jojoba. This bottle is going faster than I expected.


----------



## robot.

does anyone here have some whole leaf aloe vera juice they don't mind sharing? i just can't buy 32 oz when i know i'm not gonna finish it. i want only 3-4 oz.

eta: doesn't whole foods give samples? maybe i'll hit them up.


----------



## divachyk

robot. yes, whole foods gives samples.


----------



## robot.

do you know if it has to be from display/tester items? if not, i'll have my coworker pick me up some. he lives right next to one.


----------



## Eisani

SSI is having another sale on the 9th. 25% off. What is I'm gon' do? *Celie voice*


----------



## divachyk

robot. said:


> do you know if it has to be from display/tester items? if not, i'll have my coworker pick me up some. he lives right next to one.


robot. I've had them do both - give me a sample from a tester and give me from a new bottle that they then made a tester thereafter. Guess it all depends on the person that's working that day and what kind of 'tude they are rocking.


----------



## divachyk

My hair needed some love so on a whim I cowashed with HV Moist Condition 24/7.


----------



## Ltown

robot. said:


> does anyone here have some whole leaf aloe vera juice they don't mind sharing? i just can't buy 32 oz when i know i'm not gonna finish it. i want only 3-4 oz.
> 
> eta: doesn't whole foods give samples? maybe i'll hit them up.



@robot, vitamin shoppe has  i beleive 8oz bottles, i need to get some this weekend i will get back with you and send you some.  Its suppose to stay frigerated after open so don't know how that would work


----------



## La Colocha

Stopping in to say hi, the farm is shut down sunday so i have a 3 day weekend. Hope everyone is well.


----------



## robot.

Ltown said:


> @robot, vitamin shoppe has  i beleive 8oz bottles, i need to get some this weekend i will get back with you and send you some.  Its suppose to stay frigerated after open so don't know how that would work


thanks, sis!

it's so cold now, i think it'll be fine. when i got my bask, my serum was darn-near frozen.


----------



## chebaby

@Brownie518, curlmart has a 20% off going on. code WINTER20 good until the 13th.


----------



## robot.

ETA nvm


----------



## Seamonster

I tried my shescentit cocoa detangler, love the smell and it did make detangling easier for my hair. 

Some angel sent me a sample of Qhemet moringa tree detangling ghee and saved me some money. Firstly the product is a stark white color, which always makes me suspect of natural products. It did not even ease detangling my hair. It smells like silicone mix which is a heavenly floral scent, but didn't even hydrate my fine 3c, 4a coils. This stuff sat on the outside of my hair stark white against my jet black tresses looking like I dipped my hair in milk. Hope she tweaks the formula a little, would love the scent, and a milky product that actually detangles, and hydrates.

Tiiva black soap shampoo has no scent, is non drying, doesn't strip the hair. It is not enough for my royal crowned greased up hair, and naturally coated scalp. If you have a dry scalp, wash often, or don't use a lot of product this might be a nice gentile shampoo.  I shampooed the day before, and will shampoo again today, because it just wasn't cleansing enough to remove my scalp build up.

Kyah Alexandria cocoa shampoo bar. Smells nice, I just left the bar in my bathroom and it smells like a sweet butter creme. It cleaned my hair without stripping, great body soap too.


----------



## natura87

Hello ladies.

Took my twists out, it looks nice, I might just rock it like this in a puff for the weekend.  On Sunday I will was my hair again.


----------



## natura87

I am going to order some more Purabody before the sale is over, defintely. I want get 2 more smoothies, a sapote lotion and another cupuacu butter. Just saw that there is free shipping over 65 so I will just do that. With all this buying I should be good until the summer product wise and that is the plan.


----------



## natura87

I have come to the conclusion that I get the best twistouts when I braid my roots and then transition it into twists...and oddly enough I finish it faster. I can keep them in longer, they look nicer  and...well its just better for my hair. I think this will be my go to protective style for the winter.


----------



## Seamonster

I used up a neem extract enriched hesh oil. Almost finished with the pure neem oil. Finished my castor oil, and I miss it. Tried hazelnut oil but it does not have the humectant qualities of castor oil. I am going to see how rice bran oil works. Pure neem oil is a resin and therefore humectant and mixes with water, pity it stinks, or I would have been finished it. 

Today I am going to use two different shampoos, one on each side of my head so I can find out what I think of what I bought. Going to try Donna Marie on one side, and Hairitage blackberry on the other, woot, woot. Then, I am going to detangle with my new donna marie, put some Hairitage hydration scalp cream on, then MT blend. Finish by flat twisting with donna marie curling creme and royal crown. Maybe throw a little tancho skick on my edges if I need it. 

On my way over to shescentit to do another mini haul, I love her stuff. 
16 oz okra, and maybe banana or fortifier


----------



## mkd

chebaby, i didn't get to the post office today.  I will definately make it around the middle of next week.  Sorry!


----------



## Ltown

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Ltown Yeah, I read that.
> 
> The Bottle I'm currently using is the "New Version" (I guess) It has Pink Flowers on it.
> 
> 
> The Bottle I bought last night _appeared_ to be the Original Formula. (I hope).erplexed
> 
> I should have sent a Note to Seller and Asked. (I think I'll do that now).



IDareT'sHair, i never notice and just thought my hair wasn't reacting to growth because of that reaction. I'm piss never would have know if i didn't go to the megatek thread.  I have always gotten growth from it.


----------



## Brownie518

Eisani said:


> SSI is having another sale on the 9th. 25% off. What is I'm gon' do? *Celie voice*





chebaby said:


> @Brownie518, curlmart has a 20% off going on. code WINTER20 good until the 13th.



Thanks for the info, ladies! 

I just got some Neem oil, Amla oil, and shea butters from the Butters-n-bars 25% sale.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Eisani @mkd @Seamonster @bronzebomb @beautyaddict1913 Shay72

Somebody Gots To Give me the SSI Code/Time?

Decbeauty2011 is not working? What time does it start?


----------



## mkd

I am not sure IDareT'sHair.  I don't think got an email on this one.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

mkd 25% off Dec 9th - 12th.  Discount Code is 'suppose' to be = Decbeauty2011
but it's saying this is not a valid D.Code?

I wanted to Gone & Get my Coco-Creme Leave-In & Okraerplexed


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Code is Workin' NAH!


----------



## bronzebomb

^girl u r a mess!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

bronzebomb  You know I emailed her and Posted in the Vendor Thread...

Well, it's on & I done checked out. 

Those items were on my list.  So, I'll be good for 1/2 Year No-Buy


----------



## Brownie518

Thanks for that code! I didn't get an email on this one, either mkd...

I ended up only getting the Tahitian Vanilla mist, Moisture Mist, and Marshmallow Cream. I already have enough Okra and Marula Hemp. 

I can't wait to get my Claudie's. My AveYou came today.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518  My AveYou is on the Way!  I still haven't heard from "It's Perfectly Natural"


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> Brownie518  My AveYou is on the Way!  I still haven't heard from "It's Perfectly Natural"



IDareT'sHair - then let the hounding begin, am I right?  I'm about to do some hounding of my own...

I'm waiting on a ship notice from Claudie and maybe one other. Well, and Shescentit now.


----------



## Eisani

Hey y'all! I feel so discombobulated . I left my bag with my phone, ipad, work computer and work phone at home today. I was so lost! *off to SSI*


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Eisani  Hey Diva!  Gurl You Really Need that Vacay!  And all that R&R....

I hate when I do stuff like that.  That's when I know I'm tired and need to slow it down.

Mentally, Physically & Emotionally.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518  Hairitage is testing out a New Product and sent me a Sample.  

It is:

Shealoe with Hemp Oil & Peppermint

Smells Good.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> Brownie518  Hairitage is testing out a New Product and sent me a Sample.
> 
> It is:
> 
> Shealoe with Hemp Oil & Peppermint
> 
> Smells Good.



That does sound good. I used to use that Shealoe and hemp is my favorite. Have you used it yet?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518

Lawd....I just got it today!

No, but I smelled and felt it. Love both the Smell & the Consistency.

I didn't see it listed, but I emailed her and told her Imma need a Bigger Jar.


----------



## Eisani

IDareT'sHair one more week!  Lawd knows I need a break. I may insist on a no phone policy all weekend.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Eisani said:


> @IDareT'sHair one more week! Lawd knows I need a break. *I may insist on a no phone policy all weekend*.


 
@Eisani Seriously E...You really Should do this right here.  For Real. Do It!oke:

Gurl...Think about:inocchio The "Poke" A No's


----------



## Eisani

IDareT'sHair  at Poke . He needs a break too. He snapped on the neighbor across the street about HIS garbage bins yesterday. 

Dangit, I should have gone to Home Goods tonight. *ADD moment*


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Eisani When I first Built My House I use to Live in "HomeGoods" 

They even asked me if I wanted a Part-time Job. Knew me by Name SMH.

Yeah You to Need a Break. Ya'll should agree to Unplug those Phones.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Eisani When I first Built My House I use to Live in "HomeGoods"
> 
> *They even asked me if I wanted a Part-time Job*. Knew me by Name SMH.
> 
> Yeah You to Need a Break. Ya'll should agree to Unplug those Phones.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


>


 
Brownie518  The Manager even offered to 'deliver' something to my House cause I couldn't fit it in my Car. 

Anyway, I told him "No Thanks" and I went down the street and Rented a Pick Up Truck from Home Depot.

I was in there 5-7 days a week.


----------



## chebaby

Chello ladies
I just came from this work Christmas party and I am DONE. I only went to turn heads, let em know imma woman outside of this here uniform. And BOY did I turn heads. And I had my hair in a third day braid out, made it real big like Joan from girlfriends. Yea I'm feeling myself lol.
This weekend I may use when're burdock cream and honey balm or gel for a braidout. And I plan to steam with nexus keraphix.


----------



## chebaby

That's supposed to say qhemet burdock. Damn phone.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518 Me & this White Lady almost got into it over a Mirror! 

She had looked at it but walked away to look at other stuff and me & my Friend Scooped it Up and Walked on with it. 

And she came back that way and we had it heading to the Cash Register. (Took 2 of us to Carry it).

She went & tried to 'tell a Manager'. Really Lady, you should have gotten it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby  I'm Glad You REPRESENTED!  I bet you Looked Real Purty too Ms. Che.  Did you wear the Black Dress?

And I know Your Hair was Bangin'.  Where was the Work Boyfriend?


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518 Me & this White Lady almost got into it over a Mirror!
> 
> She had looked at it but walked away to look at other stuff and me & my Friend Scooped it Up and Walked on with it.
> 
> And she came back that way and we had it heading to the Cash Register. (Took 2 of us to Carry it).
> 
> *She went & tried to 'tell a Manager'*. Really Lady, you should have gotten it.



Pffftt....tell the manager what? She shoulda picked that s**t up before she walked away.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby  Hey Che, was that Crazy Lady that's always got something to say there?erplexed


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518 Her face was all Red & she was mean muggin' us. 

My Friend was like: Hmp. You Gone Buy this even if you hafta' bring it back!

It's hanging over my Fireplace.  That Sucka' was $200.00 Bucks.


----------



## Brownie518

chebaby said:


> Chello ladies
> I just came from this work Christmas party and I am DONE.* I only went to turn heads, let em know imma woman outside of this here uniform. And BOY did I turn heads.* And I had my hair in a third day braid out, made it real big like Joan from girlfriends. Yea I'm feeling myself lol.
> This weekend I may use when're burdock cream and honey balm or gel for a braidout. And I plan to steam with nexus keraphix.



 Go 'head, che!!!!!


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518 Her face was all Red & she was mean muggin' us.
> 
> My Friend was like: Hmp. *You Gone Buy this even if you hafta' bring it back!*
> 
> It's hanging over my Fireplace.  That Sucka' was $200.00 Bucks.



 I would have said the same thing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518  Yeah, She 'made' me buy it.erplexed  And I kept it. 

Shoot!  I thought about taking it back. 

chebaby  I know you let them have it!


----------



## chebaby

Yea I wore a strapless black dress. Really pretty. Work boyfriend been getting on my nerves already and he was not invited to the party lol. 
I normally don't drink cause I suffer from headaches. I decided to drink a fuzzy navel today and some special company drink and now I got a headache out the wazoo.

Anyway I want some hair products.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

Ms. B Are you gone place another Pura Body Order before the Sale ends?  I still haven't tried the Loc Oil (or the Sapote Oil) but it's in the line up.

But this Winter I might stay on that Extra Dark JBCO for a minute.  And maybe pull those out in the Spring.


----------



## La Colocha

Hi ladies, just woke up and about to lay back down in a bit. I am really loving the wonder 8 oil, its old school but a hidden gem. I use it now for hair, body and my face. My skin dries out bad in the winter and this stuff is keeping it in check. Its a staple. I also really like the giovanni smooth as silk deeper conditioner. Don't remember if i tried it in the past or not but very moisturizing.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha  I also liked the Giovanni Deeper Moisture Shampoo.  It's Great!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Imma get up early & do my hair.  I got a few errands to run (including that durn Post Office) 

I'm Hotter than Fish Grease


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> @La Colocha  I also liked the Giovanni Deeper Moisture Shampoo.  It's Great!



I didn't see the shampoo and the giovanni stuff in the stores look yellow and old, yuck. But i really like this, i tried direct leave in when i first went natural and it was a no go.


----------



## Brownie518

La Colocha - Hey, girl!! I was two seconds from getting that giant Deeeper moisture at Marshalls' the other day. I still might...

IDareT'sHair - I didn't place any Pura order yet. I'm going to get the Smoothie and the Milk. That's it, I think. You think if I order now, it will come by Christmas?

 @ 'hotter than fish grease!!!'


----------



## Brownie518

i'm off to watch The Tudors. I'm on season 3 now. I can't believe I never watched this show.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha  Yeah La, the Deeper Moisture 'Poo is very nice.  So, keep your eye out at TJ Maxx. 

I think I got mine from Vita someplace.  Hated the Direct L-I tho'.

Brownie518  I hope I get mine soon.  I _messed up my order_ (tryna' get it straight) on the B1 G1 I didn't change the Chocolate Smoothie. 

I actually wanted the Murumurus "Free" as well.  She'll have to get it straightened out.  

I don't want/need no mo' Smoothies.


----------



## La Colocha

Brownie518 said:


> @La Colocha - Hey, girl!! I was two seconds from getting that giant Deeeper moisture at Marshalls' the other day. I still might...



Hey ms.b you should get it, im not sure but i think the ones they have in the store like walgreens and target have changed their ingredients. I have to look into that, no one here is checking for giovanni so i may go back and get another bottle.



IDareT'sHair said:


> @La Colocha  Yeah La, the Deeper Moisture 'Poo is very nice.  So, keep your eye out at TJ Maxx.
> 
> I think I got mine from Vita someplace.  Hated the Direct L-I tho'.



I will t.


----------



## Brownie518

La Colocha - I think I will get it next time I see it. I did like that conditioner. I need more moisturizing conditioners.


----------



## La Colocha

Brownie518 said:


> @La Colocha - I think I will get it next time I see it. I did like that conditioner. I need more moisturizing conditioners.



Its really nice, rinses clean and leaves your hair soft without a coating.


----------



## Eisani

La Colocha said:


> Hi ladies, just woke up and about to lay back down in a bit. I am really loving the wonder 8 oil, its old school but a hidden gem. I use it now for hair, body and my face. My skin dries out bad in the winter and this stuff is keeping it in check. Its a staple. I also really like the giovanni smooth as silk deeper conditioner. Don't remember if i tried it in the past or not but very moisturizing.



I love Wonder 8 oil, have about 6 bottles. Not sure why I stopped using. I think Kern happened and I put down the 8.

Cowashed this morning with Tresemme Natchals, used a bit as a leave in and made a low single plait, tucked it under and secured with a flexi8. My hair is so stinkin soft. Didn't use any other products. This may be my staple winter protective style. I used to do it all the time when I first joined the boards thanks to Kinikakes. I loved her prepoo recipe and protective styling tips.


----------



## divachyk

I've been busy all day. Hope everyone is doing great.

Went shopping at Clark's today and dh purchased me some Wallabee's and two pair of leather winter gloves.  

My hair feels like hay. Time to clarify!

Off to check out SSI!


----------



## robot.

hey ladies. just checking in with my hair plans for later today/saturday. i plan to dc with bee mine bee-u-tiful and flat twists with the bee mine curly pudding. i should finish both after this.  i'm thinking about picking up the shea moisture curling smoothie. i hated it when i first used it (to shingle), but i'm thinking it might give a nice twistout.

i had a great friday! invited some coworkers for dinner (i made chicken fettucine alfredo and breadsticks  i would've had brocolli but i forgot to let it thaw lol). we had a great time talking and enjoying each other's company. i love these calm nights. with finals coming up, i can't afford to lose my head just yet. 

now i'm debating a ham sandwich while i catch up on the office/fight sleep lol


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair

I forgot to mention that Hydratherma Naturals is now available on Amazon, with $5 shipping. Dana posted on Facebook...


----------



## La Colocha

Eisani said:


> I love Wonder 8 oil, have about 6 bottles. Not sure why I stopped using. I think Kern happened and I put down the 8.
> 
> Cowashed this morning with Tresemme Natchals, used a bit as a leave in and made a low single plait, tucked it under and secured with a flexi8. My hair is so stinkin soft. Didn't use any other products. This may be my staple winter protective style. I used to do it all the time when I first joined the boards thanks to Kinikakes. I loved her prepoo recipe and protective styling tips.



Morning ladies, glad you love it too e, its a wonderful oil. I have 2 spots where i can get it from so i will be good. I need to find a new protective style also before it gets really cold out.


----------



## Ltown

La Colocha said:


> Morning ladies, glad you love it too e, its a wonderful oil. I have 2 spots where i can get it from so i will be good. I need to find a new protective style also before it gets really cold out.



La Colocha, good morning!  Have you tried african pride ulitimate herbal oil? It has alot go herbal oils and its decent price, i get it from walmart, target, walgreens.


----------



## La Colocha

Ltown said:


> @La Colocha, good morning!  Have you tried african pride ulitimate herbal oil? It has alot go herbal oils and its decent price, i get it from walmart, target, walgreens.



Good morning l, yes i have some of the african pride herbal oil, but its not as moisturizing. I have tried 4 different oils and wonder 8 tops them all. It has a fainter scent where the others are more perfumed and i can't use them on my face. And they don't keep my hair soft as long as wonder 8 does.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> @IDareT'sHair
> 
> I forgot to mention that Hydratherma Naturals is now available on Amazon, with $5 shipping. *Dana posted on Facebook...*


 
Brownie518  Um...HTN or Jasmine? erplexed


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ya'll Won't Beweave this! 

I just returned from the Post Office. I had a little unexpected Sale and wanted to get it out and it was Empty! *falls out*

I walked right up to the Counter. SMH.  

I guess Folks were still sleep. It's probably On & Popping Nah.

Sitting under the dryer with Nexxus Emergencee. 

Lawd....I miss Enso! I just cleansed with the Green Tea Cleansing Conditioner. I Lurve that Stuff.

I have 1/2 16 ounce and 1 small 8 ounce. Lawd! 

Will Steam with Marie Dean or Tiiva (since they are both open)


----------



## 13StepsAhead

Hey ladies,

Finally back home and I had to start my hair last night.

I DCed overnight w/ CJ strengthening condish, Co-washed w/DB pumpkin, used CJ soothing lotion (used up and have back-ups) and QB CTDG to braid up and now I'm under my wig.

I also trimmed about an 1" off each braid, so that I have a fresh start for the new year.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

13StepsAhead  Lady!  You Been Errrwhere.  

I hope you are settled in for a minute.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> @IDareT'sHair
> 
> *I forgot to mention that Hydratherma Naturals is now available on Amazon, with $5 shipping.* Dana posted on Facebook...


 


IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518 Um...*HTN *or Jasmine? erplexed


 
Okay.  Well...I strolled on ova' to Amazon. Hydratherma Naturals. I thought her name was Saleema.

I was hopin' it was Jasmine


----------



## Seamonster

IDareT'sHair

I am thinking about trying qhemets tea tree pomade, and amla pomade if I am able to buy during the sale. I know you used the tea tree. My scalp is inflammed, and I am getting over a cold my room mate brought back from Brazil, does that stinky stuff help with scalp inflamation? What is the difference between the AOHC and the amla pomade? Would they do the same thing?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Seamonster the AOHC is more of a Creme/Butter and the Grapseed with Tea Tree is more of a Grease/Pomade. It's very strong smelling.

You wouldn't want to get AOHC to remedy what you are describing. The Tea Tree would be more suiting for that.

Why don't you go to the Drug Store and try a bottle of Over The Counter Nizoral Shampoo first to see if that will help relieve your pain as an immediate percaution. 

Is it a dermatitis or what is it that you are describing as 'inflammation'? (Itchyness/Redness)? Do you have some Neosporin or even JBCO might help too.

Then you can move along with ordering something after you get it calmed down a bit. Hairitage Hydrations has a "Calm Down Scalp Creme" You might want to contact her via Esty too.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I just filed a PayPal Dispute on: "It's Perfectly Natural" I keep e-mailing her w/no Response, so Gimme my $45.00 back.

Hmp. I don't even want the stuff Nah. Can't get a Response. I don't roll like that. 

Hmp. I don't even get down like that when you got my Moneee.

I placed that order 11/24 and no word.erplexed


----------



## chebaby

I'm out Christmas shopping urggg I'd rather be in bed. I slept with my hair out last night in the hotel cause I forgot my scarf. I can't wait to do my hair.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby  Hmp.  I didn't know you where at the _"Hotel"_ Last Night?  

How'd I miss that?


----------



## robot.

IDareT'sHair said:


> I just filed a PayPal Dispute on: "It's Perfectly Natural" I keep e-mailing her w/no Response, so Gimme my $45.00 back.
> 
> Hmp. I don't even want the stuff Nah. Can't get a Response. I don't roll like that.
> 
> Hmp. I don't even get down like that when you got my Moneee.
> 
> I placed that order 11/24 and no word.erplexed


good for you. that's janky. 

i was just having this convo with a friend. about emailing a company asking a question and no reply. terrible customer service before i even order! oh nawww.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

robot.  I know! 

I'm mad because their stuff sounded really good.  But Lawd....it can't be all that!  

Who even knows about them all like that?erplexed

I'm totally turned off and I want my Monnee back.

I don't even want it nah.  So hopefully, I won't have no problem getting a Refund.  I'll escalate it tho' if I have to.


----------



## 13StepsAhead

IDareT'sHair said:


> 13StepsAhead  Lady!  You Been Errrwhere.
> 
> I hope you are settled in for a minute.



IDareT'sHair girl I've been to Canada, Chicago,Houston and Baton Rouge all in the past 3weeks


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## 13StepsAhead

For anyone that is interested curls of joy is having a 40% off sale using code clear. They don't have much, but I just picked up some DB stuff.


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## IDareT'sHair

13StepsAhead said:


> @IDareT'sHair *girl I've been to Canada, Chicago,Houston and Baton Rouge all in the past 3weeks*
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


 
13StepsAhead  That is So Wild!  You are Gettin' Your Career Onnnnn!


----------



## 13StepsAhead

IDareT'sHair said:


> 13StepsAhead  That is So Wild!  You are Gettin' Your Career Onnnnn!



Girl I'm trying IDareT'sHair. I just have to get use to all of the traveling.


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Ltown

Good afternoon ladies!  Its nice today, but crowded as ever out there.  IDareT'sHair, my posted office was crowded out the door and that was at 9.  I just have hair in braids today, doing nothing.  I will do somethng tomorrow but don't know yet.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ltown  I thought it would be that Crowded too L!  

Maybe I had missed the rush.  At first I thought it was 'closed'.  I was dreading it.


----------



## Shay72

Went to a meetup today and unloaded 12 products. Whatever they didn't take was going to a women's shelter . Nice turnout. 15-20 women. I had a bad hair day though . One lady even makes and sells accessories so I got a bracelet and some earrings too . Today was really a "me" day bc I went to the nail shop today too.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72  That was nice Shay....

So Did you just Unload or did you pick up some items too?


----------



## chebaby

Chello ladies
I'm still not hOme yet. My niece is so funny. Kids really do say the darndest things lol.
Anywho I stopped by a sallys and got the ASIAN double butter. It's a nice texture I guess but to me it looks more like a deep conditioner.
Anywho I think tomorrow I will steam with Aveda damage remedy or nexus keraphix and then either braid with oyin dew and DM DCC with BSP on my ends or with qhemet brbc and gel.


----------



## natura87

Hello ladies. I got my Oyin yesterday.

I can only use Donna Marie DCC on dry hair....on wet hair I end up with white balls, with or without a leave in.


----------



## Shay72

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Shay72 That was nice Shay....
> 
> So Did you just Unload or did you pick up some items too?


I initially picked up two items but ended up giving them to other ladies. They had never tried the products and it was stuff I already had--DB's Coconut & Lemongrass Transitioning Cream and Shea Moisture's Hold & Shine Mist.


----------



## chebaby

ok so i just got my oyin hh in themail and it seems way thicker than it usually is ontop of it now having cetearyl alcohol in it. whatever.............


----------



## Ltown

Hey did anyone order and get their saravun? I haven't its been 2 weeks, sadly i ordered other things after and this week with sucessful delivery so can't blame usps,ups or fedex.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Hey ladies. I know I've been MIA for a while but I'm still trying to get over this cold. My hair is a mess and I doubt I'll be able to do it tomorrow 
I hope yall are doing great and I hope to feel better soon and get back to chatting with everyone soon. Take care


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> Brownie518  Um...HTN or Jasmine? erplexed



Dang, I don't know why I said Dana!  It was probably that Heineken that made me say Dana....and wishful thinking 
Hydratherma Naturals...


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> I just filed a PayPal Dispute on: "It's Perfectly Natural" I keep e-mailing her w/no Response, so Gimme my $45.00 back.
> 
> Hmp. I don't even want the stuff Nah. Can't get a Response. I don't roll like that.
> 
> Hmp. I don't even get down like that when you got my Moneee.
> 
> *I placed that order 11/24 and no word*.erplexed



 That makes no damn sense.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *That makes no damn sense.*


 
Brownie518

I know Girl.  It doesn't.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My Nounou Order came today.

1 Coconut, Lemongrass Transitioning Creme
1 Jar Jessicurl Too Shea! *got this free*


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> Brownie518
> 
> I know Girl.  It doesn't.



IDareT'sHair

I hope that gets resolved quickly. erplexed

I got that Silk & Aloe or whatever it is from Hairitage. It sounds good. I'm now looking at that Liquid Gold hair oil that Lita keeps mentioning.


----------



## bronzebomb

chebaby said:


> ok so i just got my oyin hh in themail and it seems way thicker than it usually is ontop of it now having cetearyl alcohol in it. whatever.............


 

chebaby - the ingredients of the Frank Juice changed and it smells better.  How do I know?  Cuz I like this scent much better!  I think she changed the ingredients and is low key about it!


----------



## Zaz

Hey ladies, don't know if it's been mentioned already but Qhemet will be available for a limited time online at Sage. I think I might get some things to avoid Qhemet's high shipping costs since I don't need that much. Also coupon code: DGOODHAIR gets 10% off with sage.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> @IDareT'sHair
> 
> I hope that gets resolved quickly. erplexed
> 
> *I got that Silk & Aloe or whatever it is from Hairitage. It sounds good.* I'm now looking at that Liquid Gold hair oil that Lita keeps mentioning.


 
Brownie518  I Did Too!  So, we'll have to compare notes.

I wish I woulda' escalated my PayPal Claim, because I no longer want the products from them.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> Brownie518  I Did Too!  So, we'll have to compare notes.
> 
> I wish I woulda' escalated my PayPal Claim, because I no longer want the products from them.



IDareT'sHair

 yes, we will!

I don't play that 'no response' sh*t, either. I had a missing item a couple of weeks ago from a vendor and she responded immediately and I got it in like 2 or 3 days. No problems at all, and I would definitely continue to do business with her. 

I got a sample of the Josie Maran argan oil and it is . Does anyone use this on the regular?


----------



## Brownie518

When is Qhemet's sale supposed to be?


----------



## divachyk

IDareT'sHair - hopefully you get your $$ back soon.

Ladies, the body shop is having a good sale. Think it ends tomorrow. They have these little scratch off coupons and my coupon was B1G1 free on unlimited items.  I used my groupon along with the B1G1. I made out. (Eisani, fyi just in case you still have your groupons)


----------



## divachyk

Ltown said:


> Hey did anyone order and get their saravun? I haven't its been 2 weeks, sadly i ordered other things after and this week with sucessful delivery so can't blame usps,ups or fedex.


Ltown - I ordered during BF timeframe and received mine last week.



Brownie518 said:


> When is Qhemet's sale supposed to be?


Brownie518 - I don't know. I read a post by the owner in the Qhem thread that said a date has yet to be set. She said that everyone would be alerted if they are on the mailing list.


----------



## Ltown

divachyk said:


> Ltown - I ordered during BF timeframe and received mine last week.
> 
> 
> Brownie518 - I don't know. I read a post by the owner in the Qhem thread that said a date has yet to be set. She said that everyone would be alerted if they are on the mailing list.



divachyk, i was suppose to get mine too last week. She has responded so i trust it will come.


----------



## Zaz

chebaby IDareT'sHair seems like Aveyou's been listening to yall about adding more lines to their store. They now carry Tiiva naturals.


----------



## Eisani

divachyk Great minds! I was in there today and used my groupon. I bought myself some Satsuma body butter and some gift sets. I made out for real.


----------



## Keshieshimmer

B1G1 Lurker

holy crap holy crap http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wjti4S9ob68

back to lurking


----------



## divachyk

So long overdue, I clarified (Quantum clarifying), protein treated (Joico kpak reconstructor) and now under DC with steam (Kenra). I'mma have bags under my eyes while in church tomorrow but my hair will be pretty.


----------



## Ltown

Keshieshimmer said:


> B1G1 Lurker
> 
> holy crap holy crap http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wjti4S9ob68
> 
> back to lurking



OMG, is this you?  Nice haul!


----------



## Shay72

Ltown
No I think Keshieshimmer is just sharing the video. PJD does not play. When she hauls, she hauls .I remember she bought 10 vatika frostings one time.

I finished a bottle of Claudie's Deep Moisturizing Conditioner. I have a ton of back ups. I was like when did I get so many of these. I don't think I even included any in my latest order.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> @IDareT'sHair
> 
> yes, we will!
> 
> *I don't play that 'no response' sh*t, either. I had a missing item a couple of weeks ago from a vendor and she responded immediately and I got it in like 2 or 3 days. No problems at all, and I would definitely continue to do business with her. *
> 
> *I got a sample of the Josie Maran argan oil and it is . Does anyone use this on the regular?*


 
Brownie518  PayPal escalated the dispute (on their own).  She furnished some UPS tracking info last night.  

I requested a FULL REFUND not no durn tracking info as I am no longer interested in your products.  What a Liar. 

And I told her she has not been forthright and I am no longer interested in anything you have to Sell.

Nounou gets the Trophy for CS in 2011 (from me).  They sent the item.  Gave me a Free item (of my choice) and a $5.00 discount on my next order.

Coffee uses Josie Maran Argan Oil.


----------



## Priss Pot

So on Wednesday night I got around to trying my own mud-wash mixture, and ummmm I think I'm going to have to stick to diluted shampoo and castile soap.  My hair was very soft upon rinsing out the clay, but I still felt that I had some build-up.  That was confirmed when I put my Jessicurl Too Shea (which always provides lots of slip) in my hair and my hair was still a bit tangly after application.  I think that I use entirely too much shea butter on my hair to think that the mud-wash will effectively remove all of that build-up.  Maybe I'll try it again in the warmer months when I don't use as much butter.


----------



## chebaby

chello chello chello ladies
so last night i was inspired by empressri's youtube video about winterizing your hair and i fell in love with her twists. so last night i took a section and made two twists on damp hair. one with honey butter and one with komaza califia cream. today both twists are still so soft. i think i may do twists today on damp hair and then band the twists to stretch them out.
i used to hate twists, couldnt keep them in longer than 2 days but now that my hair is longer i like styles that i can keep in for a week at a time.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby  Chello Ms. Che!


----------



## chebaby

whats going on T???

i dont feel like getting under the steamer today so i think i will slap on some AO GPB and throw on my heat therapy cap.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

Girl, Nada.  Slo-Mo.  I want to buy something, but I can't bring myself to do it.

I did get 3 Jars of Too Shea! last night from Nounou and forgot to use my $5 dolla'-footlong! I just now remembered I had that. 

Well, with those 3 and the 1 they sent me I have a Liter.  So, I can cross Too Shea! off my list.  Unless JC has a real Sale and not some Junk

I'm still angry about _"It's Perfectly Natural"_ because I no longer want it especially after she lied.  

I want my money back, but I can tell by the way she operated throughout this whole thing, that's not going to happen.  Skrait Shady.

Oh Well.  She has joined the ranks of Ori O and Amaka on my list of Scandalous on-line sellers.  Just Scandalous.  And I'm mad.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Girl, Nada.  Slo-Mo.  I want to buy something, but I can't bring myself to do it.
> 
> I did get 3 Jars of Too Shea! last night from Nounou and forgot to use my $5 dolla'-footlong! I just now remembered I had that.
> 
> Well, with those 3 and the 1 they sent me I have a Liter.  So, I can cross Too Shea! off my list.  Unless JC has a real Sale and not some Junk
> 
> I'm still angry about _"It's Perfectly Natural"_ because I no longer want it especially after she lied.
> 
> I want my money back, but I can tell by the way she operated throughout this whole thing, that's not going to happen.  Skrait Shady.
> 
> Oh Well.  She has joined the ranks of Ori O and Amaka on my list of Scandalous on-line sellers.  Just Scandalous.  And I'm mad.


im feeling lazy and slo-mo today too. 
i feel like going to my bss and buying something but i dont know what i want i just want to come home with a bag full of something lol.

girl im glad you asked for your money back. these vendors are crazy now-a-days

speaking of liters, i am so tempted to try the new honey hemp. im mad she ****ed with it. i dont know if it will feel the same or not, i just dont like when companies fluck with products that i love(never mind that they have the right to).


----------



## chebaby

ok so i cleansed my hair with daily fix(will be getting more of this before the year is out. then i conditioned and detangled with AO GPB, dried my hair in my towel and now i am twisting in medium twists with komaza shea butter lotion and komaza califia moisturizer. my hair feels amazing.


----------



## divachyk

Alright girls, tomorrow I have an outpatient procedure to further investigate acid reflux. Wish me luck! I may lurk but not post; it just depends on when the anesthesia wears off and if I can logically type. 

@IDareT'sHair - I'm glad things are resolving with your order. That's whack how she left you hanging. Change of subject: been reading you all post about Too Shea. I overlooked previous compliments to this product but I starting to feel like hmmmm, should I check this out.


----------



## Zaz

I washed today with Hairveda's shampoo bar, DC with AO HSR, then did a wash n go with Donna Marie's buttercreme, I ended up using some Vatika frosting to put my hair up into a bun.

I probably wouldn't repurchase the shampoo bar, I like the gentle cleansing it gives but it was more of a novelty item. I'd rather use good ole liquid shampoo. I've been using just one item at a time on my hair, with maybe a bit of vatika frosting to seal on some days. Last week I did my wash n gos with nothing but Shea Moisture styling milk till I finished the bottle yesterday. I like it, my hair has a bit more volume this way than if I added something else on top.


----------



## Ltown

divachyk said:


> Alright girls, tomorrow I have an outpatient procedure to further investigate acid reflux. Wish me luck! I may lurk but not post; it just depends on when the anesthesia wears off and if I can logically type.
> 
> @IDareT'sHair - I'm glad things are resolving with your order. That's whack how she left you hanging. Change of subject: been reading you all post about Too Shea. I overlooked previous compliments to this product but I starting to feel like hmmmm, should I check this out.



divachyk, you'll do fine it will be so fast you won't remember anything. Chat tomorrow!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

divachyk  Well, like I said, she was full of crap and she wasn't truthful in her answer.  I want my Money back, but I seriously doubt if I get it.

And Yes, You Should try Jessicurl Too Shea!


----------



## SimJam

hay ladies, my purabody arrived, or so my sister says  
Im so happy her whole family is coming for christmas, so Im sure they'll have enough space for my stuff.

If not then I'll have to choose which ones I want now, then I get the rest when I visit for easter.


----------



## natura87

chebaby said:


> im feeling lazy and slo-mo today too.
> i feel like going to my bss and buying something but i dont know what i want i just want to come home with a bag full of something lol.
> 
> girl im glad you asked for your money back. these vendors are crazy now-a-days
> 
> speaking of liters, i am so tempted to try the new honey hemp. im mad she ****ed with it. i dont know if it will feel the same or not, i just dont like when companies fluck with products that i love(never mind that they have the right to).




whoa ...whoa...what did they do to the honey hemp?


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Hey all I felt a little better and did my hair last night. I also hit paynah at SSI; nothing much just 6 avocado conditioners.

divachyk I will keep you in prayer.

IDareT'sHair I hope you get your money ASAP; that was just trifflin'


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> Hey all I felt a little better and did my hair last night. *I also hit paynah at SSI; nothing much just 6 avocado conditioners.*
> 
> @divachyk I will keep you in prayer.
> 
> @IDareT'sHair *I hope you get your money ASAP; that was just trifflin'*


 
@curlyhersheygirl Yeah, Curly, Nothin' Much!    

Gurl, you know she ain't givin' me no money back. (She should) 

But I can tell by her level of CS that ain't happenin' and that she's just dur'Tay.

It's too bad, because her stuff sounded really good, and Brownie really likes them.

I still haven't received an answer from her. But I did contact PayPal again and told them she Lied in her response.


----------



## chebaby

natura87 said:


> whoa ...whoa...what did they do to the honey hemp?


its way thicker than it used to be and the ingredients are slightly different. it now has aloe juice instead of gel and it has cetearyl  alcohol too.


----------



## chebaby

i finished my twists and i dont like them lol. now i remember why i dont do twists. my hairr is too thin and it just does not look nice and full.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

Did you Finish Your Hair yet?


----------



## Eisani

divachyk praying your procedure goes well and they can do something to give you long term relief! You know I understand.

I'm skraight worn down today. Those church ladies worked my nerves today! No, I ain't givin nobody nuffin on credit! Paynah! . Boo took me to dinner then we did some shopping in preparation for the weekend. I'm about to watch Four Christmases (Love me some Vince Vaughn) and eat some brownies with Nutella hot chocolate- can you tell I'm hormonal? 

I may hit paynah on onnnnnneeee mo Pura order.


----------



## 13StepsAhead

Hey divas 

just finished my hair:

- Cowashed with Jasmines A&S (used this up)
- Moisturized with QB CTDG (used this up)
- Sealed with oil mix
- rebraided  and I will be wearing my wigs for at least the next 6months (maybe 18 months)


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Eisani said:


> @divachyk praying your procedure goes well and they can do something to give you long term relief! You know I understand.
> 
> I'm skraight worn down today. Those church ladies worked my nerves today! *No, I ain't givin nobody nuffin on credit! Paynah!* . Boo took me to dinner then we did some shopping in preparation for the weekend. I'm about to watch Four Christmases (Love me some Vince Vaughn) and eat some brownies with Nutella hot chocolate- can you tell I'm hormonal?
> 
> *I may hit paynah on onnnnnneeee mo Pura order*.


 
Eisani  Gurl...You ain't said nothin' but a word............erplexed

Sounds like you gettin' excited for the Trip!

Girl, Lawd....what you thinkin' 'bout gettin' from Pura Nah????


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Did you Finish Your Hair yet?


yea, i dont like it and am thinking about takingit out.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *yea, i dont like it and am thinking about takingit out.*


 
chebaby  I see.  I read that. 

We musta' been postin' at the same time.

How does it feel?  Your Regi sounded good.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl Yeah, Curly, Nothin' Much!
> 
> Gurl, you know she ain't givin' me no money back. (She should)
> 
> But I can tell by her level of CS that ain't happenin' and that she's just dur'Tay.
> 
> It's too bad, because her stuff sounded really good, and Brownie really likes them.
> 
> I still haven't received an answer from her. But I did contact PayPal again and told them she Lied in her response.




IDareT'sHair that's nothing much compared to what I wanted to buy 
It does look like she's not going to refund your money but I hope PayPal rules in your favor



chebaby said:


> its way thicker than it used to be and the ingredients are slightly different. it now has aloe juice instead of gel and it has cetearyl  alcohol too.



chebaby let me know how the new formula compares


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby  I see.  I read that.
> 
> We musta' been postin' at the same time.
> 
> How does it feel?  Your Regi sounded good.


it feels great. it just doesnt look good because my hair is low density. too much space in between.
but if i take it out i dont think i would have enough time for braids to dry for a braid out.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *it feels great.* it just doesnt look good because my hair is low density. too much space in between.
> but if i take it out i dont think i would have enough time for braids to dry for a braid out.


 
chebaby  Well, at least that's a Plus!

curlyhersheygirl  She posted to PayPal some UPS Tracking Info and they said they are in the process of verifying if that's true.

I requested a Full Refund as I am no longer interested in her products and then she sends PayPal some UPS Tracking # Crap.erplexed


----------



## 13StepsAhead

I'm so excited about getting back into wigs because I get to use up more products and of course not have to deal with spending 1.5-2 hours twisting my hair.


----------



## 13StepsAhead

chebaby said:


> it feels great. it just doesnt look good because *my hair is low density. too much space in between.*
> but if i take it out i dont think i would have enough time for braids to dry for a braid out.


 
this is exactly how my mom's hair is, and she always wants me to twist her hair, but never likes the end results because it's never as full as mine. it sucks becasue it's hard to find styles that she really like,so she just sticks to her wigs and she just made BSL doing so.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Eisani  What are you thinkin' bout gettin' from Pura?

I had to talk myself outta making a 3rd Pura Cart.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair keep me posted on that situation


----------



## Eisani

chebaby I don't like how my twists look either. If I wear the twists, I pin them up some kind of way. I want to see if someone else can twist it for me, I can't get the back to look right.

IDareT'sHair some Murumuru and Cupuacu. I don't think I need more Smoothies lol.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl  I sure will.  

Eisani  I think I told Ya'll I messed up my last Pura Order?  I forgot to change the free item.  

I wanted Free Murumuru Lotion, but didn't change it from the Smoothie.

I emailed her to tell her, so I hope she gets it right, cause I don't need any more Smoothies.


----------



## 13StepsAhead

I still want to try the chocolate DC from pura, but I can't get with the shipping cost 

On another note, I'm so happy that I trimmed that 1" from my ends becasue I definitely notice a difference in how my ends feel and look.


----------



## Brownie518

Keshieshimmer said:


> B1G1 Lurker
> 
> holy crap holy crap http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wjti4S9ob68
> 
> back to lurking



I had my mouth open on that one!!!


----------



## chebaby

13StepsAhead said:


> this is exactly how my mom's hair is, and she always wants me to twist her hair, but never likes the end results because it's never as full as mine. it sucks becasue it's hard to find styles that she really like,so she just sticks to her wigs and she just made BSL doing so.


my hair only looks thin in twists wash and go styles, it looks full, braid outsit looks very full. but twists they show all the space lol. 
so ill be staying away from them.

i just took out the twists and shampooed with come clean then conditioned with honey hemp. i cant put my finiger on whats different about honey hemp. the texture is just different but my hair still feels good.
now im drying in a towel with naked hair.
tomorrow i will co wash again with some protein and do a wash and go with cj honey butter.


----------



## Brownie518

I'm here at work, with folks gettin on my nerves already. Other than that, my hair feels good. I'm back using my HTN Follicle mist and my hair dried so silky. I put a tiny bit of Argan oil on it after it dried and it feels so good. I don't know why that Josie Maran Argan makes my hair feel better than the other ones I've used...


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair

That's some foul sh*t right there. I can't stand that 'all of a sudden here's your tracking number' mess now that paypal is involved. Bad bizniz.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> @IDareT'sHair
> 
> *That's some foul sh*t right there. I can't stand that 'all of a sudden here's your tracking number' mess now that paypal is involved. Bad bizniz.*


 
@Brownie518 Yeah, PayPal said she supplied them with a UPS Tracking Number, and they are in the process of confirming if it is a valid UPS Tracking number and they would get back to me................


----------



## Ltown

IDareT'sHair said:


> chebaby  Well, at least that's a Plus!
> 
> curlyhersheygirl  She posted to PayPal some UPS Tracking Info and they said they are in the process of verifying if that's true.
> 
> I requested a Full Refund as I am no longer interested in her products and then she sends PayPal some UPS Tracking # Crap.erplexed




IDareT'sHair, that suck but remember Tiiva start out this way until she got that bad batch. She came out on top with CS but it turned me off. Hope you get your money.







Brownie518 said:


> I had my mouth open on that one!!!



Brownie518, I bet this is what IDareT'sHair stash look like. 

My stash ain't nothing and its not organzied but i don't have several of anything except hair dye.

divachyk, good luck!


----------



## natura87

chebaby said:


> its way thicker than it used to be and the ingredients are slightly different. it now has aloe juice instead of gel and it has cetearyl  alcohol too.



After I just bought a liter... I hope it still works as well as it did before if not better.


----------



## natura87

Eisani said:


> divachyk praying your procedure goes well and they can do something to give you long term relief! You know I understand.
> 
> I'm skraight worn down today. Those church ladies worked my nerves today! No, I ain't givin nobody nuffin on credit! Paynah! . Boo took me to dinner then we did some shopping in preparation for the weekend. I'm about to watch Four Christmases (Love me some Vince Vaughn) and eat some brownies with Nutella hot chocolate- can you tell I'm hormonal?
> 
> I may hit paynah on onnnnnneeee mo Pura order.



Purabody Naturals is calling my name again too. I am going to place one more order on Friday so that my Pura stash will last me until the summer. I am going to get 3 chocolate smoothies (so really 6), I sapote lotion (2) and I cupuacu butter(2).  You cant beat the price and the quality is great.


----------



## natura87

13StepsAhead said:


> I still want to try the chocolate DC from pura, but I can't get with the shipping cost
> 
> On another note, I'm so happy that I trimmed that 1" from my ends becasue I definitely notice a difference in how my ends feel and look.



I noticed that they have free shipping over $65...so I'm just gonna do that so I will be good for a few months. My plan for net year is to not buy much of anything, I think I am going to pull a tastiredbone and only shop on big sales.


----------



## SimJam

natura87 I ordered the cupachu butter but havnt tried it yet, what is the consistency like and how you u use it?

I want to get some more chocolate smoothies, a murumu and maybe another butter


----------



## Eisani

Bee Mine finally made it today .

ETA:  Last night I got around to opening Darcy's Avocado & Wild Plum Twisting Cream and it's got no scent. It was sposed to be lemon ylang ylang. I'll just scent it with Hello Sugar .


----------



## divachyk

Thank you for the well wishes and prayers. I have what they think is non-erosive gastritis and a haitus hernia. Gastro dr. referring me to a surgeon for a consult. They also sent off a few biopsies to rule out advanced issues such a cancer. erplexed Keep praying for a sistah! I'm not out of the woods yet.

On a brighter note, I want to do something to my hair but I'm still feeling like a bobble head from the anesthesia. I will apply some AOWC tonight and rinse it off tomorrow after I regain my balance.


----------



## chebaby

chello me ladies
i used up a aveda damage remedy treatment last night. i had to do another aphogee treatment last night because my hair just wasnt acting right. after the treatment is when i followed up with aveda drt. then i air dried with no product. my hair was so frizzy and dry and undefined. 
this morning i co washed with cj rehab and used cj honey butter as my leave in and slicked the front back.
today was the first day i conditioned or washed my hair after i straightened it and i dont smell any burnt hair. the front of my hair is looser than it normally is but the rest looks pretty much the same. so the damage isnt too bad but its there.


----------



## divachyk

I received my HV today. 

I received the ph balancing rinse, moist condition pro and sitrinillah. I impulsively purchased the ph rinse. It has vinegar which typically makes my low porosity hair mad. I should have read the ingredients beforehand. Oh well, now that I have it, I will try it once, if no likey it's going back on the market.


----------



## divachyk

sorry chebaby....but good thing the damage isn't too bad.


----------



## chebaby

divachyk said:


> sorry @chebaby....but good thing the damage isn't too bad.


 yea its not that bad. i think a few deep conditioners will remedy the problem.


----------



## Eisani

chebaby We ain't claiming cancer! Clean bill of health ma'am! Get some rest, that hair will be there tomorrow .


----------



## chebaby

divachyk said:


> Thank you for the well wishes and prayers. I have what they think is non-erosive gastritis and a haitus hernia. Gastro dr. referring me to a surgeon for a consult. They also sent off a few biopsies to rule out advanced issues such a cancer. erplexed Keep praying for a sistah! I'm not out of the woods yet.
> 
> On a brighter note, I want to do something to my hair but I'm still feeling like a bobble head from the anesthesia. I will apply some AOWC tonight and rinse it off tomorrow after I regain my balance.


 how did i miss this? 
you are in my prayers and like E said, dont claim cancer.


----------



## Seamonster

DivaCyhk God bless you, everything is going to be alright.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Ltown Right.erplexed 

Gurl...I can't stand 'mess' and 'messy' wannabe vendors.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

divachyk  Girl...You know we got your back in prayer.  While lurking....I immediately sent up some prayer on your behalf.

You already have the Victory!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Evening Divas!

My AveYou Liter of Curls Sublime came today.   They sent 3 bottles, which is fine.

And my very nice Infinity Scarf from robot.   Thanks Sis.  You do good work.  It's very nice.  I appreciate it.


----------



## divachyk

Alright ladies, I'm claiming perfect health! Pinkie promise.  Thanks for the pep talk. I'z needed that.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@divachyk After the Holidays if you want, I can swap you the HV Phinising Rinse For either Moist24/7, MoistPRO or Phyto Acai.

Let me know.


----------



## divachyk

@IDareT'sHair - I need to get me a scarf from @robot. I totally forgot!!


----------



## divachyk

IDareT'sHair said:


> @divachyk After the Holidays if you want, I can swap you the HV Phinising Rinse For either Moist24/7, MoistPRO or Phyto Acai.
> 
> Let me know.


K - I'll keep in touch with you on this IDareT'sHair. I will try it once to see what I get. I'll wait until after I get my TU when my hair is in perfect harmony to see what I get. I'm due for a TU early Jan so after the holidays will be great!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

divachyk  Well, don't use too much.


----------



## Eisani

IDareT'sHair you gon' get 1/4 bottle and a sticky note that says, "It didn't work for me. I had to test the bottom half to be sure."  *I joke, I joke*


----------



## Ltown

divachyk, we got you and you/I are twins I'm telling you now we are clone with the same issues but we'll get through it!


----------



## Ltown

Good Evening ladies! It's almost Christmas and I've brought alot. 

Hair:
HV, saravun(final got)  jbco, brocculi seed oil, ayurveda oils, pura natural(just order). DONE

Clothes!!!!
Floor size Jewelry cabinent
Keurig coffee pot
Gifts for family, DD



divachyk, we got you and you/I are twins I'm telling you now we are clone with the same issues but we'll get through it!


I got secret santa from U1B1 and secret santa from NF, 3 OPI nail polish. 

I ask DD to get me Pandora bracelet, they kept advertising so I had to get something she can easy buy and add on every year.


----------



## divachyk

IDareT'sHair said:


> @divachyk  Well, don't use too much.





Eisani said:


> @IDareT'sHair you gon' get 1/4 bottle and a sticky note that says, "It didn't work for me. I had to test the bottom half to be sure."  *I joke, I joke*


Ladies you are too much Eisani and IDareT'sHair.  I promise I won't use to much. I'm hoping it works though.  *crosses fangers, toes, legs, arms and shoestrings* 

Ltown, yes ma'am, we'll get through this.

I'm thinking of buying an ipod. Not sure yet though since my sansa mp3 players work just fine.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Eisani  Girl.....That's funny.  Send me the Herbs Floating around in the bottom with some Wata' in it to fill it back up!...........

divachyk Ltown  Yeah, Ya'll be ai'ite.  

Ltown:  I'm glad your Saravun Finally Arrived!  Was it Lost???? That's been a minute.

Ltown Shay72 Brownie518 Hairitage Hydrations 10% off Code = *CHEER11* Seamonster robot.  (And whoever else uses Hairitage Hydrations)

Sale from 12/12/11 through 12/15/11.


----------



## bronzebomb

I have an appointment at 7:30 and I did not finish my kinky twists!  Do you think this looks bad?


----------



## 13StepsAhead

Evening divas im about to m&s enso honey hibiscus LI and my oil mix

divachyk i sent up a prayer for you.


----------



## Ltown

[ 
Ltown: I'm glad your Saravun Finally Arrived! Was it Lost???? That's been a minute.

IDareT'sHair, no she said that it was mix up with a big shipment on 30 Nov but she kept me informed and didn't blame it on the delivery folks which most vendor do.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ltown  She is very nice!  Her & Hairitage Hydrations are extremely nice.  Also, Marie Dean & Christine Gant.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My Karen's Body Beautiful Shipped!


----------



## beautyaddict1913

Hello ladies!
The hair show was nice! I worked the miss Jessie's booth. I will post pics of me in my tshirt later! It was fun! Everyone loved my hair and wanted to touch it and wanted to know what I use to make it so soft lol. I wasn't having my best hair day but I appreciated the compliments lol. I bought kbn butter, the large size gel and a bunch of jewelry and tshirts. So I succeeded in only getting those products! 

I stayed up all night last night doing my hair. I washed with ytc and sm shampoo. Detangled with curls coconut sublime, did an hot with castor oil, did a protein treatment with Claudies complete, dc'd with kbb, and twisted my hair with cj smoothing lotion and dm butter cream. I did a million twists bcuz I did a really good trim. My hair was a little dry this morning. I'm about to go buy a wig bcuz I'm staying in these twists til Friday. My Claudies came today and I already played in my imam butter! Yum! Smells like skittles lol. 
Just waiting on hv and folica.


----------



## beautyaddict1913

IDareT'sHair said:


> My Karen's Body Beautiful Shipped!



I'm mad I didn't get any masks


----------



## IDareT'sHair

bronzebomb  It looks nice Bronze.

beautyaddict1913  Gurl, You should have......


----------



## beautyaddict1913

I know now lol. I was tryna be conservative lol


----------



## divachyk

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Eisani  Girl.....That's funny.  Send me the Herbs Floating around in the bottom with some Wata' in it to fill it back up!...........


IDareT'sHair -  speaking of herbs, when I pulled the rinse out the box, dh was like what is that floating around.  I'mma send that joint to you and be like T, can you refill me paleez. j/k

Um, welp, I haven't received my HH from my BF purchase. 



beautyaddict1913 said:


> I'm mad I didn't get any masks





beautyaddict1913 said:


> I know now lol. I was tryna be conservative lol


beautyaddict1913, me too!


----------



## divachyk

Oh IDareT'sHair - I am definitely enjoying my Saravun Castor Hair Butter. I haven't tried my other items but I'm sure I'll enjoy those too.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

divachyk  The Broccoli one is nice and the Castor Hair Dressing.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@divachyk Girl, them Herbs be good. 

But yeah, that joint does close/restrict the Cuticle (High Porosity). I think it has a Ph Balance of like 3.0


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My Purabody Shipped.  Lawd...I hope she got my Order right.  

I should have 4 Murumuru Lotions.


----------



## divachyk

IDareT'sHair said:


> @divachyk  The Broccoli one is nice and the Castor Hair Dressing.


Dh is using the free sample of broccoli I received.  Of course he has no opinion on if it's good or not. He just uses whatever I gift him.



IDareT'sHair said:


> @divachyk Girl, them Herbs be good.
> 
> But yeah, that joint does close/restrict the Cuticle (High Porosity). I think it has a Ph Balance of like 3.0


ut oh spaghetti o -- I'm low porosity. I'll use just a teench (little bit) and see what I get. And I do mean little because porosity control had my hair looking sorts of crazy.



IDareT'sHair said:


> My Purabody Shipped.  Lawd...I hope she got my Order right.
> 
> I should have 4 Murumuru Lotions.


Wishing you luck! My HH shipped on 6 Dec from ATL. I live in FL and things usually arrive quick like. USPS page shows anticipated delivery of today although the package still showing scanned in ATL. No other updates beyond that.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@divachyk That's terrible about your Hairitage. My Hairitage Hydrations ususally comes fast. What did you order and did you contact her? 

She might give you a discount or something on your next order.

Oh Yeah, I can also offer you an HV Amala Cleanse (if we decide to swap).


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My Christmas Hair List has like 14 items on it. 

I looked at it hard at work today. I meant to bring it home & post it. Many Multiple items.

I had _something_ like: *All Contingent On Sales*

3 DB Pumpkin Exlirs (if SageN has a Sale)
Claudie Iman, Temple Balm, Tiffani Ceramide Pomade - All 8 ounces
Camille Rose Algae Masque & 2 Moisture Butters, 1DB Pumpkin Seed Conditioner (Nounou Boutique)
2 Seaweed & Rice (Marie Dean 25%)
1 16 ounce Bee Mine DC'er


----------



## 13StepsAhead

I wonder when QB plans to have this sale because I need a few thangs.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Oh Yeah maybe some more JBCO w/Pimento from Jamaican Oils.com

I've already gotten:

1 Liter Curls Sublime
1 Liter Jessicurl Too Shea! (from Nounou Boutique)
2 KBB Hair Masks*impluse buy* wasn't on the list.erplexed


----------



## IDareT'sHair

13StepsAhead said:


> *I wonder when QB plans to have this sale because I need a few thangs.*


 
13StepsAhead  I wouldn't mind having a jar of the Tea Tree & Grapeseed Pomade I just finished up.  That's something good to have on hand for itchy scalp.

I hate to pay shipping for 1 thing, so I'll probably pass.


----------



## chebaby

i want before the year is out:

a liter of curl junkie daily fix
curl junkie new gel
curl junkie smoothing lotion
AO GBA mask
oyin whipped pudding
DM DCC


----------



## IDareT'sHair

IDareT'sHair said:


> Oh Yeah maybe some more JBCO w/Pimento from Jamaican Oils.com
> 
> I've already gotten:
> 
> 1 Liter Curls Sublime
> 1 Liter Jessicurl Too Shea! (from Nounou Boutique)
> 2 KBB Hair Masks*impluse buy* wasn't on the list.erplexed


 
I forgot that She Scent It:

1 16 ounce Okra
2 Coco Creme Leave-Ins


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

Nice list Che. 

So, Are you getting your stuff from Multiple Vendors or from one or 2 places?

That's what my Issue is going to be.  I wish I could get mostly everything from 1 place.

But I'll only buy if it is on Sale.


----------



## divachyk

I emailed HH tonight. We'll see what she says.  I ordered:
happy hemp
peach aloe
sugar scrub
jojoba hair butter

I'm considering other items - sprout, horsetail, avocado cloud, monoi cloud. These were out of stock when I purchased during the BF sale.

ETA: IDareT'sHair


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Nice list Che.
> 
> So, Are you getting your stuff from Multiple Vendors or from one or 2 places?
> 
> That's what my Issue is going to be. I wish I could get mostly everything from 1 place.
> 
> But I'll only buy if it is on Sale.


 i can get almost everything from curlmart but then the other stuff i have to get from other vendors. or i can get the oyin and DM from sage and everything else from curl junkie. im not sure how i will work that out lol.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

divachyk said:


> I emailed HH tonight. We'll see what she says. I ordered:
> happy hemp
> peach aloe
> sugar scrub
> jojoba hair butter
> 
> I'm considering other items - *sprout, horsetail, avocado cloud,* monoi cloud. These were out of stock when I purchased during the BF sale.
> 
> ETA: @IDareT'sHair


 
divachyk  Please Skip the Monoi Cloud and get the: "New" Shea & Silk (or whatever it's called).  And if she lists it get the:  She Aloe with Hemp Oil & Peppermint.  The Bomb.com

You can always Convo Her (well any of them) and they'll do a "RESERVE" order for you.  That no-one else can buy.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby Yeah, I'm tryna' work it all out in my Head too Che!

I'll be relieved when the 1/2 Year No-Buy Starts because I am getting tired


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby Yeah, I'm tryna' work it all out in my Head too Che!
> 
> I'll be relieved when the 1/2 Year No-Buy Starts because I am getting tired


 surprisingly im tired too. i cant wait for the challenge. but i feel like i have to buy a bunch of stuff to make sure im prepared. i would hate to run out of something and then fall off the wagon buying it and err thang else lol.
so i know i have to get a big bottle of aphogee and like 2 more bottles of AO GPB and maybe a giovanni xtreme protein to steam with
as long as i have a bunch of protein and my cur rehab im good because i have enough leave in and moisturizer.

speaking of moisturizer, im glad to know i can still use honey butta even though its cold.


----------



## beautyaddict1913

I know chebaby ain't scared of runnin out of nothin! That spurrt be havin y'all claiming all kinds of falsehoods lol


----------



## Brownie518

I don't have too much on my Christmas list (and I damn well shouldn't!!)

Motions CPR
SM Purification masque
SM Yucca Reconstructive elixir
DB Pumpkin Elixir


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Eisani  Girl.....That's funny.  Send me the Herbs Floating around in the bottom with some Wata' in it to fill it back up!...........
> 
> @divachyk @Ltown  Yeah, Ya'll be ai'ite.
> 
> Ltown:  I'm glad your Saravun Finally Arrived!  Was it Lost???? That's been a minute.
> 
> @Ltown @Shay72 @Brownie518 Hairitage Hydrations 10% off Code = *CHEER11* @Seamonster @robot.  (And whoever else uses Hairitage Hydrations)
> 
> Sale from 12/12/11 through 12/15/11.



Damn. I just ordered from her, too.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> I don't have too much on my Christmas list *(and I damn well shouldn't!!)*
> 
> Motions CPR
> SM Purification masque
> SM Yucca Reconstructive elixir
> *DB Pumpkin Elixir*


 
@Brownie518 Hmp. Shole Shouldn't..... Girl, Ain't that DB Pumpkin Seed Exlir thebomb.com?



Brownie518 said:


> *Damn. I just ordered from her, too. *


 
Hmp. Me Too.erplexed


----------



## divachyk

IDareT'sHair said:


> @divachyk  Please Skip the Monoi Cloud and get the: "New" Shea & Silk (or whatever it's called).  And if she lists it get the:  She Aloe with Hemp Oil & Peppermint.  The Bomb.com
> 
> You can always Convo Her (well any of them) and they'll do a "RESERVE" order for you.  That no-one else can buy.


IDareT'sHair - don't see she aloe....I see silk n' aloe. Is silk n' aloe one of those you were speaking of?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

divachyk said:


> @IDareT'sHair - *don't see she aloe....I see silk n' aloe. Is silk n' aloe one of those you were speaking of?*


 
divachyk  You can always Convo her to do a _Reserved_ order for you.  If there is something you want that isn't there or a particular size etc........


No, it is Shea, Aloe, HempOil & Peppermint  *you'll hafta' convo her*

I did get the Shea Aloe & Silk. It sounds good.


----------



## divachyk

Will message them. Wasn't sure if that one of the prods you were referring to IDareT'sHair. My bad. Thanks for the tip on the reserved as I didn't know that.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

divachyk  Yeah, you can request a "RESERVED" from any of them via Contact Seller.


----------



## divachyk

Message already sent IDareT'sHair. I'z moved quick on that.  As for my shipment, they believe I'll get it no later than Thursday of this week. The shipment showing scanned in ATL and not scanned beyond that is just a glitch according to the vendor. Said it happens a lot.


----------



## MsDes

*Walks in post...looks around, gets tempted to buy more products....runs out post*


----------



## chebaby

beautyaddict1913 said:


> I know @chebaby ain't scared of runnin out of nothin! That spurrt be havin y'all claiming all kinds of falsehoods lol


girl im a lightweight. i might run out of stuff the first month. my stash aint big like yalls


----------



## Iluvsmuhgrass

Used two. Polished off a 16oz of coconut oil and a jar of AOHC. I'm so tempted to hit the Miss Jessie's sale. I really want to try the baby buttercream during this BOGO.


----------



## bronzebomb

Carol's Daughter - Free Shipping (no minimum) + 30% off

Code: MERRY


----------



## mkd

Good morning everyone!  I am just about finished with my Christmas shopping which is great.  

divachyk, standing in agreement with the other ladies.  Everything is going to be fine.  Praying for you.


----------



## natura87

Hello ladies and lurkers. I DC'd overnight with Oyin HH. I love it, my hair loves it and my hair looks/looked awesome. I didnt intend to DC with it, it just happened. I have to wash my hair again though...a 1 year old sneezed in it.


----------



## natura87

SimJam said:


> natura87 I ordered the cupachu butter but havnt tried it yet, what is the consistency like and how you u use it?
> 
> I want to get some more chocolate smoothies, a murumu and maybe another butter



It is very smooth and whipped, as soon as it hits the skin it melts.


----------



## natura87

13StepsAhead said:


> I wonder when QB plans to have this sale because I need a few thangs.



Seriously. I'm expecting that whenever I do purchase I still wont get it til 2012.


----------



## natura87

MsDes said:


> *Walks in post...looks around, gets tempted to buy more products....runs out post*



COME BAAAAAAAACK!


----------



## natura87

bronzebomb said:


> Carol's Daughter - Free Shipping (no minimum) + 30% off
> 
> Code: MERRY



Until when....?


----------



## divachyk

Hey Ladies - dh and I are about to get last minute shopping done. I took today off to fully recover to make sure all was well before returning to work. How bout I was so nervous Sunday night that when I addressed all Christmas cards, I addressed it wrong and they all came back to me today.  Pathetic.


----------



## bronzebomb

natural87

Carol's Daughter:
Save Big: 30% off your entire order. (website promo) Enter Promo Code: HAPPY Offer Ends 12/14

other Code (email) Merry


----------



## Eisani

I wrote this old long post and it disappeared 

I just bought some nail goodies, place another Pura Order for 2 Murumuru and 2 Cupuacu (4 total of each). I may hit Nounou...I need more Too Shea and CR Jansyn. Umm, I'm digging BeeMine Luscious . I think I want more of that and the dc.  Luscious has my hair all kinds of silky. 

What y'all doin? Work had lunch catered and I am FULL; lasagna, veggies, garlic bread and chcolate mousse topped with cream and peppermint??? I need a nap .


----------



## Eisani

This ain got nothin to do with products, but it does something to me when boo wears all black . He picked my car up a while ago to get it detailed and my gawd *fans self*. He gon get it . I cannot WAIT until this weekend! Whoo chile. Okay, I'm done.


----------



## SimJam

*Stock for 6 month no buy. 
I will be using the following products in rotation, starting with the products currently opened. *

*leave-ins*
1/2 16oz bottle of Oyin hair dew
1/2 8oz bottle of coco creme LI
2 cocotree detangling ghee (have half a tub now, will get another in the Qhemet sale)
2 16oz Moist Condition Pro
2 9oz whipped cream
1 8oz murumuru (may get in another purabody order)


*Conditioners*
4 sitrinillah (1 half finished)
3/4 CJ Honey Butta
2 chocolate hair smoothies   (may get 1 more in another purabody order)
2 KBB hair masks
1 CJ repair me (3/4 full)
1 fortifying hair mask (1 use)
1 okra reconstructor (1 use)

*Gells*
1/2 small whipped gelly
1/4 16oz tub of KKKC
2 delux whipped gelly 16oz each

*Twists and sealers*
3.5 8oz AOHC (only have a half tub left, will get 3 in Qhemet sale)
3/4 BRBC
2 4oz cupacu hair butters (may get 1 more in another purabody order)

*Cleansers*
1 16oz left coast lemon (3/4 full)
1 8oz peppermint 
4.5 shikakai bars


----------



## chebaby

chello ladies
i am in a wonderful mood today. no reason, just feeling good lol.

anyway i am on operation get my hair back lol. the second time i straightened my hair last year i got some heat damage and within a few months it was back to normal. so starting this week i will be steaming every weekend. i will be using treatments such as:
giovanni xtreme
AO GPB
kbb hair mask
MHC olive you(when i get it)
AO gba mask(when i get it)
aphogee treatment
nexxus emergencee
nexxus keraphix
joico deep penetraiting reconstructor

and when i braid my hair for a braid out or do my 2 braids like i used to i will be sealing my ends with cocasta oil, carols daughter hair balm, oyin pomade or an oil mix i just made today.

i took my jbco and put it in a jar along with hemp seed oil and wheat germ oil i put it in a jar so that when im braiding i dont have to pour oil into my hands i can just dip my finger in the jar. 
my hair LOVES hemp and wheat germ oil soooooo much.

this weekend i will be making my shea butter mix that i made a few months ago. shea butter, wheat germ oil, hemp oil, olive oil


----------



## SimJam

chebaby did I miss something, u got heat damage recently or are u just now trying to rectify past heat damage


----------



## chebaby

oh and i will not be doing any naked wahs and goes this winter. i will be using heavy no glycerin leave ins such as:
oyin dew
curl junkie beauticurls leave in
kckt
komaza shea lotion
komaza califia cream

oh and i forgot about my komaza hair balm.

butters like:
my shea mix
AV shea mala
AV TT butter
AV hemp butter
qhemet cocoa ghee(dont know if this has glycerin but i will be using it)
naturalista butter(has glycerin but im still gonna use it)
cj honey butter(has glycerin and honey but i will still use it)


----------



## Ltown

Hi ladies!
I got my HV shipping notice since i'm in MD too should be here this week.


----------



## chebaby

SimJam said:


> @chebaby did I miss something, u got heat damage recently or are u just now trying to rectify past heat damage


 i just recently flat ironed right before thanksgiving and suffered a little bit of loosening. its not heat damage as in straight ends but i have some loosing and i want to remedy that. also the front of my hair is looser already and the heat loosened that area even more.
after i washed my hair i was still smelling burnt hair for weeks and this last time i washed my hair was the first time that i did not smell burnt hair.


----------



## chebaby

Ltown said:


> Hi ladies!
> I got my HV shipping notice since i'm in MD too should be here this week.


 i havent gotten a shipping notice yet but i hope to get my stuff by this weekend, that way i can finally use that methi protein conditioner.


----------



## SimJam

chebaby said:


> i just recently flat ironed right before thanksgiving and suffered a little bit of loosening. its not heat damage as in straight ends but i have some loosing and i want to remedy that. also the front of my hair is looser already and the heat loosened that area even more.
> after i washed my hair i was still smelling burnt hair for weeks and this last time i washed my hair was the first time that i did not smell burnt hair.


 

Ooooooh sorry to hear. I think I remember taren doing a hard protein treatment when she had some heat damage if I remember corretly it really helped her hair, though it wasnt back to normal.

since yours is just loosening, hopefully your plan should do the trick


----------



## bronzebomb

Received my SheScentit JoJoba Hemp Conditioning Shampoo.  Ordered Carol's Daughter Smothing Pomade (staple) & Chocolat Conditioner.

My Halley's Curl Gentle Wave shipped!

I finished my jumbo braids.  They are really long, but, I've pinned them up.


----------



## SimJam

havnt got a shipping confirmation from HV yet and waiting on one from KBB

hopefully they get to my sisters when theyre there, I didnt factor in that They're coming here for Christmas (well on Christmas day) so everything I ordered needs to arrive within the next 10 days


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Evening Divas!

_Alledgely_ via PayPal that "It's Perfectly Natural" mess shipped. 

I said I wanted a Full Refund!

And the vendor still has not answered any of my emails to attempt to rectify the situation from a PR perspective. 

I was really excited to try her stuff...now...

IMO: That's terrible CS (especially for a 1st time Customer that lives to "Haul") Anyway, oh well, her loss.

I have several packages on the way.  My SSI Shipped.

Under the dryer with Dudley's Hair Rebuilder. Getting ready to Steam with Marie Dean. I was going to try DB Deep Conditioning Mask today, but switched up to M.D.'s Green Hemp & Vanilla Repair. 

Will finish up the Green Hemp and I have 1 back-up.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

ETA:  I thought I would have to add some MD Vanilla Repair to finish out the Green Hemp, but there was enough left in the Jar for a complete Steaming Session.

Lawd I STANS Marie Dean!


----------



## Seamonster

I got a shipping notice for one of my Claudie's orders. 
December list all contingent upon sales.

Qhemet
Cocoa detangling Ghee

Hairitage Hydration
Peach pomade
jojoba cream

Marie Dean
Seaweed Rice DC
Olive Wheat DC
Vanilla Mask

I am going to haul some various herbs to make my home made brews, that should be fun.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Seamonster I'm still laughin' at you Clowin' in that Claudie Thread talmbout: "You can't be treatin' Claudie like it's a Rite-Aid"

Lawd..._Priceless_

I personally see nothing wrong with her being closed so she can get those orders shipped out in a timely manner. erplexed 

In fact, mostly all of them do it after a Sale.

ETA:  I thought you were going to try QB Tea Tree & Grapeseed?


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Hey ladies
IDareT'sHair that's shady. No word but now your stuff shipped; whatever. I hope it really shipped and you receive it pronto.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> Hey ladies
> @IDareT'sHair *that's shady. No word but now your stuff shipped; whatever. I hope it really shipped and you receive it pronto.*


 
curlyhersheygirl  The guy on the phone from PayPal said, if/when I get it and if it happens to be "not like Seller described" to contact them immediately and they will keep it open and proceed with the escalation.


----------



## Seamonster

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Seamonster I'm still laughin' at you Clowin' in that Claudie Thread talmbout: "You can't be treatin' Claudie like it's a Rite-Aid"
> 
> Lawd..._Priceless_
> 
> I personally see nothing wrong with her being closed so she can get those orders shipped out in a timely manner. erplexed
> 
> In fact, mostly all of them do it after a Sale.



 IDareT'sHair People get confused between boutique product makers and large manufacturers.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> curlyhersheygirl  The guy on the phone from PayPal said, if/when I get it and if it happens to be "not like Seller described" to contact them immediately and they will keep it open and proceed with the escalation.



IDareT'sHair that's good to know. Folks think they slick taking people hard earn cash and just run; just shameful


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Seamonster said:


> @IDareT'sHair *People get confused between boutique product makers and large manufacturers.*


 
Seamonster  Girl...I just backed on outta that thread after I read your Post!  I said, Lawd...I don't even need to respond after that.



curlyhersheygirl said:


> @IDareT'sHair *that's good to know. Folks think they slick taking people hard earn cash and just run; just shameful*


 
curlyhersheygirl  And I'm always very paranoid about using something I've been in a scuffle over! With these smaller vendors.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

curlyhersheygirl *And I'm always very paranoid about using something I've been in a scuffle over*! With these smaller vendors.[/QUOTE]

IDareT'sHair I understand I would be too. Especially since the seller's not responding to emails


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl  I don't understand what happened? erplexed 

I felt we were building a pretty good rapport especially since I supersized my Oil etc.....

But then she became non-responsive after I questioned her about Order Status.  

And it was down-hill from that point on.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> curlyhersheygirl  I don't understand what happened? erplexed
> 
> I felt we were building a pretty good rapport especially since I supersized my Oil etc.....
> 
> But then she became non-responsive after I questioned her about Order Status.
> 
> And it was down-hill from that point on.



IDareT'sHair That's very sad. Well as you said earlier her loss. I hope your stuff arrives and everything is as it should be


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Have any of You PJ Diva's Bought from Kyra's? 

I might try some of the DC'ers if they have a Sale? Although the prices aren't bad.


http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=...w-2MCg&usg=AFQjCNEX_vFstw1gezaSYTnydyfIKDF1Aw


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> Evening Divas!
> 
> *Alledgely via PayPal that "It's Perfectly Natural" mess shipped. *
> 
> *I said I wanted a Full Refund!*
> 
> And the vendor still has not answered any of my emails to attempt to rectify the situation from a PR perspective.
> 
> I was really excited to try her stuff...now...
> 
> IMO: That's terrible CS (especially for a 1st time Customer that lives to "Haul") Anyway, oh well, her loss.
> 
> I have several packages on the way.  My SSI Shipped.
> 
> Under the dryer with Dudley's Hair Rebuilder. Getting ready to Steam with Marie Dean. I was going to try DB Deep Conditioning Mask today, but switched up to M.D.'s Green Hemp & Vanilla Repair.
> 
> Will finish up the Green Hemp and I have 1 back-up.


 thats so messed up that paypal just sat back and let them send that mess instead of refunding you.


----------



## mkd

Ltown, can you tell me a bit about the French mesh rollers?


----------



## beautyaddict1913

T this it's perfectly natural mess is giving me your ori organics experience flashbacks. Smh. 

Hello ladies. Last night I moisturized with dm super buttercream. I luv that stuff on dry hair! I wore a wig today. Wasn't really feeling it. Will do a scalp massage with Claudies elixir tonight and leave in some cj smoothing lotion sealed with a little monoi cloud. 
I will co-wash tomoro. Im experiencing a set back. I have a little breakage in my crown. That was my problem area when relaxed. A small section has broken down to about 2 inches long so I have to baby it. Just goes to show that a relaxer is not the cause of all of ur hair woes. 

IDareT'sHair u are the only person I know stans for Marie dean lol. What should I try?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

beautyaddict1913 said:


> *T this it's perfectly natural mess is giving me your ori organics experience flashbacks. Smh.*
> 
> Hello ladies. Last night I moisturized with dm super buttercream. I luv that stuff on dry hair! I wore a wig today. Wasn't really feeling it. Will do a scalp massage with Claudies elixir tonight and leave in some cj smoothing lotion sealed with a little monoi cloud.
> I will co-wash tomoro. Im experiencing a set back. I have a little breakage in my crown. That was my problem area when relaxed. A small section has broken down to about 2 inches long so I have to baby it. Just goes to show that a relaxer is not the cause of all of ur hair woes.
> 
> @IDareT'sHair *u are the only person I know stans for Marie dean lol. What should I try?*


 
@beautyaddict1913 Me Too Beauty....Got me Scurrrd to use that stuff Nah.erplexed

Lawd...Gurl Don't I stans for Marie Dean?.....

In no particular order:

Sweet Milk Moisturizing DC'er
Seaweed & Rice DC'er
Green Hemp DC'er
Peach Syurp DC'er
Vanilla Repair
Coco Shea Hair Milk
Olive, Wheat & Berry DC'er
Illipe 3N1 Conditioner
Coconut & Lime
Henna Hair Creme
Amala Hair Creme
Lemon Souffle Hair Creme
Honey & Soy Hair Creme 

Just errrthang Beauty errrthang!..........


----------



## mkd

beautyaddict1913, sorry about your setback.  At least you caught it early.


----------



## chebaby

mkd said:


> @beautyaddict1913, sorry about your setback. At least you caught it early.


 me too beauty. i hate set backs. they make all your hard work seem like nothing. but you got some good products to handle that


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@beautyaddict1913 Me Three Beauty. 

But Lawd my Entire Journey has been one Great Big Revolving Set-Back!

So, I just Press Onnnnnn SMH


----------



## beautyaddict1913

IDareT'sHair said:


> @beautyaddict1913 Me Too Beauty....Got me Scurrrd to use that stuff Nah.erplexed
> 
> Lawd...Gurl Don't I stans for Marie Dean?.....
> 
> In no particular order:
> 
> Sweet Milk Moisturizing DC'er
> Seaweed & Rice DC'er
> Green Hemp DC'er
> Peach Syurp DC'er
> Vanilla Repair
> Coco Shea Hair Milk
> Olive, Wheat & Berry DC'er
> Illipe 3N1 Conditioner
> Coconut & Lime
> Henna Hair Creme
> Amala Hair Creme
> Lemon Souffle Hair Creme
> Honey & Soy Hair Creme
> 
> Just errrthang Beauty errrthang!..........



Geez thanks for pointing me in the right direction lol. That henna cream and amla cream sounds good. I stans for anything Ayurvedic lol. Off to lurk!


----------



## Seamonster

I am interested in finding new deep conditioners, really excited to try one from Marie Dean this sale. Looking at Seaweed or Olive Wheat, and maybe the vanilla repair. The seaweed sound purifying, and the olive wheat has a lot of cerimides. Wondering which one will wow me, make my hair feel like silk dipped in butter?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Hmp.  

Didn't None of Ya'll Say Nothin' 'Bout Kyra's Indulgence?erplexed


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Seamonster

Sea, All Her Deep Conditioners will WOW You!


----------



## Ltown

mkd said:


> Ltown, can you tell me a bit about the French mesh rollers?



mkd, they are large and sturdy.  The video that Marcherie did was a good show how to use them.  I only use them twice before my hair loss but my hair dried fast and it was straight i didn't master the use of the pins.  They are definately better than the Annies or those sold in bb, and for me i can't use the magnetics with the clips, I used the cap ons.


----------



## bronzebomb

hey ladies,

I hope I can keep my braids in until the end of the year. 

Has anyone used the Jojoba Hemp Conditioning shampoo by Shescentit?  

I used the Beija Flor Natural Hemp Butter Cream and the Darcy's Botanicals Luscios Amber Daily Leave-in Conditioner....they both smell so good and made my hair really shiny and soft.  I think they both maybe a hidden gem. Especially the Hemp Butter Cream!


----------



## Ltown

IDareT'sHair said:


> Have any of You PJ Diva's Bought from Kyra's?
> 
> IDareT'sHair, no not ordering or looking no new vendors PLEASE
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=...w-2MCg&usg=AFQjCNEX_vFstw1gezaSYTnydyfIKDF1Aw


 


IDareT'sHair said:


> Evening Divas!
> 
> _Alledgely_ via PayPal that "It's Perfectly Natural" mess shipped.
> 
> I said I wanted a Full Refund!
> 
> And the vendor still has not answered any of my emails to attempt to rectify the situation from a PR perspective.
> 
> I was really excited to try her stuff...now...
> 
> IMO: That's terrible CS (especially for a 1st time Customer that lives to "Haul") Anyway, oh well, her loss.
> 
> 
> You should note this in the vendor thread, I"m sure she or someone for her lurk in here. Remember when I posted about Tiiva she came back and refunded and clean up this resulted in her getting more orders and improved CS


----------



## Seamonster

IDareT'sHair said:


> Hmp.
> 
> Didn't None of Ya'll Say Nothin' 'Bout Kyra's Indulgence?erplexed



IDareT'sHair I bought her butters and bars, but I haven't tried her deep conditioners. The butters are fabulous, haven't tried the bars yet.


----------



## Seamonster

sorry double post


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Seamonster

Sea, Do you remember if she had a BF Sale?  Or did you just get them?

And please let me know if she has a Christmas Sale.

Please & Thank You


----------



## Seamonster

I believe she had 25% off with free shipping over $50, and she gave me samples with my purchase.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Seamonster 

Thanks Sea!  

Please keep me posted if you get any Sales Info.  I'd like to get:

16 ounce Hemp DC'er
16 ounce Coconut DC'er
1 8 ounce Mango something or other...................


----------



## Eisani

I'm about to wash with my homemade black soap poo and dc with BeeMine. I'll probably do a wng, I'm feeling lazy. Baking a cake while dc'ing. Boo asked for a strawberry cake and I guess it's the least I can do.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Seamonster
> 
> Thanks Sea!
> 
> Please keep me posted if you get any Sales Info. I'd like to get:
> 
> 16 ounce Hemp DC'er
> 16 ounce Coconut DC'er
> 1 8 ounce Mango something or other...................


 T, i heard the hemp conditioner was really nice.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Eisani  Gurl...Gone & Make That Cake!  How Sweet.  Ya'll Just the Cutest Couple.  

E-Boo that's ya'lls new name.

chebaby  Yeah, I wants dat!  It gets some great reviews.  I was suppose to make up a fake cart to check that shipping.  

I wish I had my Monnee back from that other Fool tho'.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Eisani Gurl...Gone & Make That Cake! How Sweet. Ya'll Just the Cutest Couple.
> 
> E-Boo that's ya'lls new name.
> 
> @chebaby Yeah, I wants dat! It gets some great reviews. I was suppose to make up a fake cart to check that shipping.
> 
> I wish I had my Monnee back from that other Fool tho'.


 yea i think i saw the reviews on youtube, i cant remember.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shipping for that 1 DC'er was $7.90.  Imma wait for a Sale.


----------



## chebaby

ok how is curlmart gonna get my money when they are out of three products i want: oyin whipped pudding, kbb mask and MHC olive you.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@chebaby Imma hold off and see if I can catch 25%. 

I'm trying to add alot of additional 'new' vendors to the mix.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby  Aren't they having a 20% Sale right nah?


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby Imma hold off and see if I can catch 25%.
> 
> I'm trying to add alot of additional 'new' vendors to the mix.


 


IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby Aren't they having a 20% Sale right nah?


 yep. code: winter20 for 20% off. i started to order but like you imma try to hold out. and i have no choice cause they out of the stuff i want


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> yep. code: winter20 for 20% off. i started to order but like you imma try to hold out. and i have no choice cause *they out of the stuff i want*


 
chebaby  Hmp.  They know what they doin'.  That's why they got that 20%

I'm sick of folks tryna' play games.  They know they OOS


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby Hmp. They know what they doin'. That's why they got that 20%
> 
> I'm sick of folks tryna' play games. They know they OOS


 i agree. those are the top products i wanted but i guess ill have to wait.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Eisani chebaby

Ya'll betta' get them purchasesess in by 12/31/11!

The Next time will be June 30, 2012


----------



## Brownie518

Hey, ladies. I'm here at work, last night this rotation. I'm tired, too. I want to go home, take a nap, and wash my hair. 

I finished up an Avocado & Silk, a Shea Rinse, HTN Oil, SSI Moisture Mist, and HTN Protein leave in.
Got shipping notices for SSI, Hairitage, still waiting on Claudie and Shi  Naturals


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518  I take it, you've gotten your "It's Perfectly *Un*-Natural?"


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Eisani @chebaby
> 
> Ya'll betta' get them purchasesess in by 12/31/11!
> 
> The Next time will be June 30, 2012


 i know right. imma do my order next week to give curlmart a chance to get my stuff in.

i also think imma place an order with ayurnatural beauty for some powders. i really need some amla more than anything.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

btw:  Shipping Notices for:

Purabody Naturals
Hairitage Hydrations
Marie Dean
SheScentIt


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

beautyaddict1913 I saw a pic with you and Pam from KBN on FB your hair was lovely 

I just got done with my hair. I cleansed with daily fix and DC'd with enso's seabuckthorn then M&S with daddy dew and cocasta


----------



## 13StepsAhead

Hey ladies just finished my hair ( I love my wig regimen!)

I cowashed with QB MTCG (used up)
Moisturized with Enso honey LI (about 1/4 left in bottle)
sealed w/ oil mix
And used AV CoColatte to re-braid


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518  I take it, you've gotten your "It's Perfectly *Un*-Natural?"





I got my notice but not the package yet. I'm about to go track it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> I got my notice but not the package yet. I'm about to go track it.


 
@Brownie518 Supposedly mine shipped too. Hmp.  I guess she can send it to PayPal but not to me? 

I have _yet_ to hear from her sorry b-hind.


----------



## chebaby

my hairveda needs to come on. im getting impatient.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby  You got the Methi Set right?  And what else?  Another Cocosta?

I put on some Vatika Frosting tonight!  BJ know she got that one. 

Man, I love the way that stuff smells.  She need to Quit.

_*Hands BJ my Income Tax Check*_


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby You got the Methi Set right? And what else? Another Cocosta?
> 
> I put on some Vatika Frosting tonight! BJ know she got that one.
> 
> Man, I love the way that stuff smells. She need to Quit.
> 
> _*Hands BJ my Income Tax Check*_


 i got the methi and 2 whipped ends.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@chebaby I can't Beweave you haven't gotten your stuff from BF. 

I ordered before BF. 3 Phinising Rinses.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby I can't Beweave you haven't gotten your stuff from BF.
> 
> I ordered before BF. 3 Phinising Rinses.


 i should ask her can i pick the crap up. i mean damn. i know she making it by hand but just throw my sh$t in a bottle and give it here. forget the lables


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby   

Lawd Che.  You Know How The "J" Roll!

Christmas Wea-EVE


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Lawd Che. You Know How The "J" Roll!
> 
> Christmas Wea-EVE


  i guess i forgot how she do. i mean she right down the dang street just toss my stuff across the road


----------



## divachyk

IDareT'sHair - HH told me one of the products you mentioned is not perfected yet and isn't available for order. I wanted to order a few more items but my other package is still not in. So the wait continues.

beautyaddict1913, sorry about the set back. 

curlyhersheygirl, are you over your sickness?


----------



## divachyk

Oh and, I cowashed with Oyin HH for the first time tonight and I'm pleased. Not soft results. My hair is still not where it should be. Weeks of neglect (while on vacay) caught up and did a number on me.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *i guess i forgot how she do. i mean she right down the dang street just toss my stuff across the road*


 
@chebaby Yeah...You Know How She Do! BJ Ain't thinkin' bout Folks.

But, Wait: Hol'Up

"It's Perfectly Natural" Ain't No Durn BJ. In fact, BJ would never pull no mess on no Customer. Period.  

Nah...She may be Slow as All Get Out. 

Hollas' at BJ Tossin' across the Highway!


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby Yeah...You Know How She Do! BJ Ain't thinkin' bout Folks.
> 
> But, Wait: Hol'Up
> 
> "It's Perfectly Natural" Ain't No Durn BJ. In fact, BJ would never pull no mess on no Customer. Period.
> 
> Nah...She may be Slow as All Get Out.
> 
> Hollas' at BJ Tossin' across the Highway!


  naw, at least BJ asnswer e-mails. her customer service is on point. its perfectly natural is perfectly janky lol.

i still want my stuff like yesterday though


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *naw, at least BJ asnswer e-mails. her customer service is on point. its perfectly natural is perfectly janky lol.*
> 
> i still want my stuff like yesterday though


 
chebaby  I know.  _It's Perfectly Ghetto-ural._

When HV's stuff arrives & I smell it and look at it I always forget how long it took 

That's why I guess I'll always STANS for HV.  And that's why BJ will Stay Paid.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

Hey Che, Remember when Folks said the "Go Green" had Molded because of The Heat?  

She FULLY Refunded everyone's Monneee and gave you a 30% off on your Next Purchase.

That's what I'm Talmbout.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518 Supposedly mine shipped too. Hmp.  I guess she can send it to PayPal but not to me?
> 
> I have _yet_ to hear from her sorry b-hind.



IDareT'sHair

 Hold up...so even now, she still hasn't contacted you????  


Don't ask me why, but I just got the Carol's Daughter Black Vanilla set and the Chocolate conditioner and the Ecstasy trio.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby I know. _It's Perfectly Ghetto-ural._
> 
> When HV's stuff arrives & I smell it and look at it I always forget how long it took
> 
> That's why I guess I'll always STANS for HV. And that's why BJ will Stay Paid.


 only thing i like are the vatika and cocasta oils, and the whipped ends. i like the gelly but i can do without it. but she needs to hur-ray up.


IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Hey Che, Remember when Folks said the "Go Green" had Molded because of The Heat?
> 
> She FULLY Refunded everyone's Monneee and gave you a 30% off on your Next Purchase.
> 
> That's what I'm Talmbout.


 yea i remember that. i wish she would have reformulated it though because i really wanted to try it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518  No Ms. B, I have 'yet' to hear from her. 

She gone Give PayPal the Tracking Number, that's my durn money..not PayPal.

That's just plain sorry.  

I didn't get _Ignant_ with the Lady, I just simply asked her for an Update on the Status of My Order?erplexed

Did you track your order?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby  Gurl...No Know BJ Ain't Gone Hur-ray Up Nothin'.

Brownie518  What's the Ectasy Trio?  Bath Products?


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby Gurl...No Know BJ Ain't Gone Hur-ray Up Nothin'.
> 
> @Brownie518 What's the Ectasy Trio? Bath Products?


 i know she gonna take her sweet time lmao. i have no choice but to sit back and wait


----------



## Eisani

Finished the cake then my hair. Boo was happy, I'm bout to be real happy. Nite ladies!


----------



## divachyk

Oh snap, I typed wrong. Tried to say, oyin HH left my hair with nice soft results and I'm very pleased although my hair is still not where it should be. I need to steam a few more times and I'll be back on point.



divachyk said:


> Oh and, I cowashed with Oyin HH for the first time tonight and I'm pleased. Not soft results. My hair is still not where it should be. Weeks of neglect (while on vacay) caught up and did a number on me.


----------



## beautyaddict1913

bronzebomb said:


> hey ladies,
> 
> I hope I can keep my braids in until the end of the year.
> 
> Has anyone used the Jojoba Hemp Conditioning shampoo by Shescentit?
> 
> I used the Beija Flor Natural Hemp Butter Cream and the Darcy's Botanicals Luscios Amber Daily Leave-in Conditioner....they both smell so good and made my hair really shiny and soft.  I think they both maybe a hidden gem. Especially the Hemp Butter Cream!



bronzebomb I think all of her shampoos are drying. Most of them contain salt and that's s tad harsh on my hair.


----------



## beautyaddict1913

curlyhersheygirl said:


> beautyaddict1913 I saw a pic with you and Pam from KBN on FB your hair was lovely
> 
> I just got done with my hair. I cleansed with daily fix and DC'd with enso's seabuckthorn then M&S with daddy dew and cocasta



Thank u Hun. She's really sweet!


----------



## beautyaddict1913

IDareT'sHair said:


> Eisani chebaby
> 
> Ya'll betta' get them purchasesess in by 12/31/11!
> 
> The Next time will be June 30, 2012



How about march 30, 2012 so we don't miss the Easter and mother's day sales lol


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby  Gurl...No Know BJ Ain't Gone Hur-ray Up Nothin'.
> 
> @Brownie518 * What's the Ectasy Trio?  Bath Products?*



Yep! Gel, Frappe, and dry oil mist.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518  No Ms. B, I have 'yet' to hear from her.
> 
> She gone Give PayPal the Tracking Number, that's my durn money..not PayPal.
> 
> That's just plain sorry.
> 
> I didn't get _Ignant_ with the Lady, I just simply asked her for an Update on the Status of My Order?erplexed
> 
> *Did you track your order*?



Yeah, it's on it's way.


----------



## divachyk

Hey Ladies - I'm really digging this Oyin HH and pure argan oil. My hair is nice and soft today.


----------



## divachyk

chebaby said:


> ok so i just got my oyin hh in themail and it seems way thicker than it usually is ontop of it now having cetearyl alcohol in it. whatever.............


 chebaby, I'll have to check my bottle but now that I've used mine. Do you feel the effectiveness has diminshed with the ingredient change? My bottle is super thick AND I almost squeezed the life out of the bottle to get it to come out. I would prefer a pump. I'll see if I have a spare pump laying around that I can use.


----------



## Seamonster

beautyaddict1913 said:


> How about march 30, 2012 so we don't miss the Easter and mother's day sales lol



Can we get a pass for Easter and Mother's day sales?


----------



## chebaby

divachyk said:


> @chebaby, I'll have to check my bottle but now that I've used mine. Do you feel the effectiveness has diminshed with the ingredient change? My bottle is super thick AND I almost squeezed the life out of the bottle to get it to come out. I would prefer a pump. I'll see if I have a spare pump laying around that I can use.


ive only used the new formula once and it seems to work the same so far. but ill let you know after i use it two more times.


----------



## chebaby

chello ladies
i hit the mother load.  i just came back from tj maxx and they always have the usual giovanni and tigi and a few others. but today i spotted with my little eyes philosophy and har rules.  and i got my giovanni xtreme that i been yapping about for only $5.99. i picked up hair rules blow out your kinks and blow out your curls for $12.99.


----------



## chebaby

mkd, beautyaddict, divachyk, i mailed your boxes today let me know when yall get them.


----------



## mkd

Thank you chebaby, I am going to the post office tomorrow!


----------



## chebaby

mkd said:


> Thank you @chebaby, I am going to the post office tomorrow!


 no problem, take your time.


----------



## bronzebomb

Seamonster and beautyaddict1913 - no passes!  June 30, 2012


----------



## Eisani

But, but...NO passes?? I was gonna hit up beautyaddict1913 when I go to Houston in Feb... . It would be nice to shop irl with a junkie again.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Hey Divas!  My Kerns Body Bootiful came today and my Purabody Naturals (2nd order by the way, thank you very much)

And NO:  "It's Perfectly Ghetto-fabulous"  Hot Mess


----------



## IDareT'sHair

IA with @bronzebomb Them durn passes will mess you up!

Seamonster @beautyaddict1913 @Eisani


----------



## IDareT'sHair

ETA:

Um..Yeah..So, my Claudie Shipped.  Something was left outta my box, so that's on the way.  Just got my shipping notice.

But nothing from that other place.  That's a Shame Before God!


----------



## chebaby

what up T?
i see perfectly janky still janky lol. 

me and beauty did a swap last night and i got a few things that was on my "before the year ends" list. and i got a claudie protein coming


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@chebaby The Spray Protein or the Original? 

Glad you are crossing stuff off your list. I looked at mine today at werk. 

I meant to bring it home & forgot.erplexed

Can you Beweave all that other stuff has arrived that I placed afterwards and that junky-janky-funky-stanky is still not here??....


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby The Spray Protein or the Original?
> 
> Glad you are crossing stuff off your list. I looked at mine today at werk.
> 
> I meant to bring it home & forgot.erplexed


the original in the jar. i swapped beauty for it. and you know i love that stuff which wasnt even on my list cause i didnt want to order just one thing from her.
now all i need to get is another kbb mask, another AO GPB, a AO BGA mask, oyin whipped pudding and i dont know what else.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

IDareT'sHair said:


> *Can you Beweave all that other stuff has arrived that I placed afterwards and that junky-janky-funky-stanky is still not here??....*


 
chebaby


----------



## SimJam

IDareT'sHair said:


> Hey Divas! My Kerns Body Bootiful came today and my Purabody Naturals (2nd order by the way, thank you very much)
> 
> And NO: "It's Perfectly Ghetto-fabulous" Hot Mess


 
thats the KBB u gotin the flash sale or from a previous order?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby 

Lemme see I _think _I had:

Nounou Boutique
1 CR Algae Masks
2 CR Moisture Butter
1 DB Pumpkin Conditioner

Claudie:
1 8 ounce Iman Butter
1 8 ounce Temple Balm
1 8 ounce Tiffani Ceramide Pomade

Marie Dean:
2 ounce Seaweed & Silk

Bee Mine:
1 16 ounce DC'er

Sage
3 DB Exlirs


----------



## IDareT'sHair

SimJam said:


> *thats the KBB u gotin the flash sale* or from a previous order?


 
@SimJam

Hi Sim! It's the one(s) I got from the FLASH SALE.

I 'rarely' if ever, order from KBB anymore. Only during something like this.


----------



## SimJam

hmmmm thats odd i havnt get a shipping notice from KBB yet. I need to call my sister to see if it shipped even though I havnt got a shipping notice from KBB


----------



## beautyaddict1913

Eisani said:


> But, but...NO passes?? I was gonna hit up beautyaddict1913 when I go to Houston in Feb... . It would be nice to shop irl with a junkie again.



Girl we ain't gotta tell nobody lol


----------



## beautyaddict1913

IDareT'sHair do u think sage will have a Christmas sale? I was so hesitant to hit paynah earlier.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

beautyaddict1913 said:


> *Girl we ain't gotta tell nobody lol*


 
@beautyaddict1913 @Eisani 

Hmp. We Gone Find Out :eye:



beautyaddict1913 said:


> @IDareT'sHair *do u think sage will have a Christmas sale? I was so hesitant to hit paynah earlier.*


 
Imma email her & ask

_*ain't no shame in mah pj game*_


----------



## divachyk

My Hairtage FINALLY arrived. Box all bent and beat but I have a freebie inside apologizing for "slow shipping."  Um, can a sistah get a 15% discount also?  Anyway, it was great coming home to a box.

ETA: I *purchased*: jojoba hair butter, happy hemp, peach pomade & sugar scrub. *Freebie*: shea aloe cream. 



chebaby said:


> @mkd, @beautyaddict, @divachyk, i mailed your boxes today let me know when yall get them.


@chebaby - thank you much! I'll let you know when I get it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

divachyk  I hate when my Boxes look like they been Kicked All the Way Here!:buttkick:


----------



## divachyk

I know right IDareT'sHair. I opened it up all gracefully hoping nothing was damaged. All is good with my shipment.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby The Spray Protein or the Original?
> 
> Glad you are crossing stuff off your list. I looked at mine today at werk.
> 
> I meant to bring it home & forgot.erplexed
> 
> Can you Beweave all that other stuff has arrived that I placed afterwards and that *junky-janky-funky-stanky* is still not here??....


 that funny as heck lol. T you come up with the funniest things.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

divachyk  Glad errthang arrived in 1 piece.  Hope you like errthang.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Lemme see I _think _I had:
> 
> Nounou Boutique
> 1 *CR Algae Masks*
> *2 CR Moisture Butter*
> 1 DB Pumpkin Conditioner
> 
> Claudie:
> 1 8 ounce Iman Butter
> 1 8 ounce Temple Balm
> 1 8 ounce Tiffani Ceramide Pomade
> 
> Marie Dean:
> 2 ounce Seaweed & Silk
> 
> Bee Mine:
> 1 16 ounce DC'er
> 
> Sage
> 3 DB Exlirs


 that a good list
imma get the bolded from sage. i love the ingredients.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@chebaby

You're gone love the Buttas!  Ms.B Loves the Masque.  Can't wait to try it.

All of it so far is nice.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> You're gone love the Buttas! Ms.B Loves the Masque. Can't wait to try it.
> 
> All of it so far is nice.


 i like that the mask has protein as the second ingredient
and i love the butters ingredients too.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby  And it has Seaweed!


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Hey ladies
divachyk I'm doing a lot better. I'm hoping to be 100% by weekend. Thanks for asking 

I should have my Claudie package by Friday and I need to finalize my purbody order.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby And it has Seaweed!


 i know!!! im so looking forward to trying this


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> You're gone love the Buttas! *Ms.B Loves the Masque*.  Can't wait to try it.
> 
> All of it so far is nice.




IDareT'sHair

Thanks for reminding me. I forgot I just got one from AveYou. I'm going to use that tonight. 

My It's Perfectly Natural came today....
Hairitage and SSI on the way...


----------



## chebaby

just got my HV shipping notice


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> Hey Divas!  My Kerns Body Bootiful came today and my Purabody Naturals (2nd order by the way, thank you very much)
> 
> And NO:  *"It's Perfectly Ghetto-fabulous" * Hot Mess





chebaby said:


> what up T?
> *i see perfectly janky still janky* lol.
> 
> me and beauty did a swap last night and i got a few things that was on my "before the year ends" list. and i got a claudie protein coming





IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby The Spray Protein or the Original?
> 
> Glad you are crossing stuff off your list. I looked at mine today at werk.
> 
> I meant to bring it home & forgot.erplexed
> 
> Can you Beweave all that other stuff has arrived that I placed afterwards and that *junky-janky-funky-stanky* is still not here??....





Ya'll kill me!!! 
But, for real, though...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *My It's Perfectly Natural came today....*


 
Brownie518  Gurl...I 'really' don't know what to say about this right herrah.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> Brownie518  Gurl...I 'really' don't know what to say about this right herrah.



IDareT'sHair

Yes, you do! Gon' and say it!!!  Cuz that whole business was/is f***ed up. And there is no excuse for it, at all. I got a couple of update emails after I ordered and I didn't even contact her but you get no response? WTF?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> @IDareT'sHair
> 
> Yes, you do! Gon' and say it!!!  Cuz that whole business was/is f***ed up. And there is no excuse for it, at all. I got a couple of update emails after I ordered and I didn't even contact her but you get no response? WTF?


 
Brownie518  Yep.  It's a mess.  I'm just speechless.


----------



## Brownie518

I'm checking out Marie Dean, see what I want during her preChristmas sale. That Vanilla Repair is the bomb! And that Lemon Souffle or whatever it's called, is too!! 

I want:

Herbal Henna buttercream
Coffee & Kokum Deep Moisturizing cond.
Sweet Milk Deep conditioner
Seaweed & Rice Deep conditioner


----------



## Seamonster

beautyaddict1913 said:


> Girl we ain't gotta tell nobody lol



 we are watching


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> I'm checking out Marie Dean, see what I want during her preChristmas sale. *That Vanilla Repair is the bomb! And that Lemon Souffle or whatever it's called, is too!! *
> 
> I want:
> 
> *Herbal Henna buttercream*
> Coffee & Kokum Deep Moisturizing cond.
> *Sweet Milk Deep conditioner*
> *Seaweed & Rice Deep conditioner*


 
Brownie518  Excellent Choices  And you're absolutely right on both of these.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Hey everyone! The Hydratherma Naturals 7 day Christmas Sale is on NOW!! Sale ends 12/21/11 (3pm) This is our last sale of the season.
15% OFF ALL INVENTORY (INCLUDING ALREADY DISCOUNTED SETS)!!!!!
Please keep in touch with us for all future sales and discounts!
Please visit us at: http://www.HealthyHairJourney.com For Healthy Hair Tips and info on the Hydratherma Naturals Healthy Hair Product Collection.


----------



## Brownie518

Thanks, curly!! Not that I need anything but I'm still going to take a quick look...


----------



## Eisani

Got Pura and Curlmart packages. 

It has rained allll day and I'm sleepy. Wish I had a fireplace in my bedroom. That is a must in my next house.


----------



## divachyk

What's one or two good solid items in the Hydratherma line? I could have used that heating cap. It's sold out.

I tell you what, my shea amla from AV and my DM super butter cream are about two uses away from getting listed in the womp womp thread.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@divachyk

Growth Lotion
Oil
Protein Leave-In
Protein Deep Conditioner
Follicle Booster (Spray)

_*I had a 'reaction' to the Moisturizing DC'er*_


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

Hey Che, I might get some AV.  20% + Free Shipping.  Code = MERRY

Expires 12/25


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Hey Che, I might get some AV. 20% + Free Shipping. Code = MERRY
> 
> Expires 12/25


 what you getting?
i have all the butters except the 2 newest ones so i might not get anything.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> what you getting?
> i have all the butters except the 2 newest ones so i might not get anything.


 
@chebaby I have 2 Blueberry & Pomegrante Strengtheners in a cart.

I think I betta' waiterplexed *(not on my list of EOY Purchases)

Great Deal tho'.  20% + Free Shipping!


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby I have the Blueberry & Pomegrante Strengthener in a cart.
> 
> I think I betta' waiterplexed *(not on my list of EOY Purchases)


 why wait? the discount is pretty good. you said free shipping right??? thats the best part cause you know she usually charges $50 for shipping


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

That's a good sale 20% + Free Shipping.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> That's a good sale 20% + Free Shipping.


 i agree.... i would get something but the butters are the only thing i use from her. im over the ashlii. this bottle i got last month just didnt do it for me like i remember.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> why wait? the discount is pretty good. *you said free shipping right??? thats the best part cause you know she usually charges $50 for shipping*


 
@chebaby Hmp. Shole Do.

I wish I knew if I liked the Fruit Cocktail. erplexed

I should take it out of the Freezer and try it out before 12/25.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby Hmp. Shole Do.
> 
> I wish I knew if I liked the Fruit Cocktail. erplexed
> 
> I should take it out of the Freezer and try it out before 12/25.


 what did you say that stuff smelled like again?


----------



## chebaby

on her website it says the sale lasts from now until christmas. but her office will be closed from the 22-26th


----------



## chebaby

maybe ill try her rhassoul clays.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *what did you say that stuff smelled like again?*


 
chebaby  Not Bad.  And Certainly Not Floral.   It's Frozen.  I probably can't open the Jar right nah.  

But...from what I remember, the smell was okay.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

Imma try to hold out for:

Nounou
Marie Dean
Sage


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby Not Bad. And Certainly Not Floral. It's Frozen. I probably can't open the Jar right nah.
> 
> But...from what I remember, the smell was okay.


 hmmmmm well MAYBE ill get some of that. i dont know, im not that interested.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *maybe ill try her rhassoul clays.*


 
@chebaby Those looked really good. Especially the Morrocan Oil one.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby 

Because Her Shipping is Fiddy Dollas' Sales like these are the only time I can really _'Justify'_ buying her products any more.

The shipping is a definite turn-off.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby  So I only got 1 bottle of the Blueberry Pomegrante Strength & Silk, so I wouldn't feel too bad (since it is not on my End Of Year list).

Now watch me love it!


----------



## divachyk

I should be in bed but..... I made a AV cart with the following: 
full size, Moringa Supreme Ginseng Detangling Spray
sample, Mini Neem+3 Triphala Conditioner
sample, Mini Priti Bodhi Rice Bran Hair Oil
sample, Miss Bhree Buriti Ultra Hydrating Conditioner
$23, free shipping, not bad!


----------



## beautyaddict1913

Brownie518 said:


> I'm checking out Marie Dean, see what I want during her preChristmas sale. That Vanilla Repair is the bomb! And that Lemon Souffle or whatever it's called, is too!!
> 
> I want:
> 
> Herbal Henna buttercream
> Coffee & Kokum Deep Moisturizing cond.
> Sweet Milk Deep conditioner
> Seaweed & Rice Deep conditioner



I made my Marie Dean list on Tuesday as well. I want:
Peach honey syrup dc
Sweet milk dc
Henna hair cream
Yogurt smoothy cream

Our lists are similar lol. 
When I got off wrk this afternoon I took a 4 hour nap so I'm up now. I did an HOT with grape seed oil before I laid down and it's still on my hair. Going to cowash with Darcy's pumpkin in a bit. I will moisturize with curl junkie smoothing lotion and seal with hairitage monoi cloud.


----------



## beautyaddict1913

divachyk said:


> What's one or two good solid items in the Hydratherma line? I could have used that heating cap. It's sold out.
> 
> I tell you what, my shea amla from AV and my DM super butter cream are about two uses away from getting listed in the womp womp thread.



divachyk why the dm buttercream?


----------



## chebaby

i oiled my scalp with my castor mix. tomorrow i will cleanse with cj daily fix, then condition and detangle with ao gpb then use cj smoothing lotion and cj honey butter and castor mix to style in a wash and go.


----------



## beautyaddict1913

I need to go back to sleep. I just hit paynah on some Anita grant cafe latte and jessicurl wdt. I met a blogger at the natural hair show over the wknd and she was raving about the cafe latte so I couldn't function knowing I was missing out lol. And I wanted to revisit wdt since I haven't used it in over a year.


----------



## divachyk

beautyaddict1913 said:


> @divachyk why the dm buttercream?


beautyaddict1913, I don't find it moisturizing enough for my air dried hair which tends to dry and coarse and require more hydration than my heat styled hair. I will try it again once I get a TU and get back to roller setting.


----------



## bronzebomb

Lawd! Did I just see the AfroVeda email with my own eyes!!! 20% + free shipping! You see this is what I was waiting for! Someone told Mala to get up off that high horse and sell dem products! LOL! That's nearly the same sale and coupon code as Carol's Daughter. 

_Nah you know I'm ordering sumthin'_


----------



## divachyk

What are you getting from AV bronzebomb? I went easy on this sale. Only spent ~$23.


----------



## bronzebomb

divachyk - girl, I am out of everything! (not really) I may try some new stuff. Let me go do a cart!


----------



## bronzebomb

I am going to try the BARE Leave-In Conditioning Detangler and STRENGTH Blueberry & Pomegranate Silk-N-Strengthen Spray.

I love the Moringa Supreme Ginseng Detangling Spray!  thanks IDareT'sHair


----------



## Eisani

divachyk if you womp womp em, I'll take them off your hands.


----------



## Eisani

Lemme mozey over to AV since shea amla is on my eoy list. I wish I liked sprays. Not sure why I ordered that tahitian vanilla from ssi, I never like sprays.


----------



## Zaz

IDareT'sHair chebaby Brownie518 13StepsAhead divachyk Eisani curlyhersheygirl mkd Ltown bronzebomb beautyaddict1913 Shay72

This link works: https://locbox.me/cso/1172?channel=email&email=


----------



## Eisani

*rubs hands together*


----------



## Seamonster

curlyhersheygirl said:


> Hey ladies
> divachyk I'm doing a lot better. I'm hoping to be 100% by weekend. Thanks for asking
> 
> Glad to hear you are doing better, take care, it is merry bug season
> 
> I should have my Claudie package by Friday and I need to finalize my purbody order.



I am thinking about getting a couple cupuachu butters, because I love them and they last forever, maybe a couple choc souffles, (it takes a lot to do my hair 


Brownie518 said:


> I'm checking out Marie Dean, see what I want during her preChristmas sale. That Vanilla Repair is the bomb! And that Lemon Souffle or whatever it's called, is too!!
> 
> 
> 
> I want:
> 
> Herbal Henna buttercream
> Coffee & Kokum Deep Moisturizing cond.
> Sweet Milk Deep conditioner
> Seaweed & Rice Deep conditioner



Nice list, I didn't see that coffee DC , I had narrowed it down to Seaweed, Olive, and Vanilla. Now I may have to take a look at Coffee. I would like to spend $30, but I am already at $40.



IDareT'sHair said:


> chebaby
> 
> Hey Che, I might get some AV.  20% + Free Shipping.  Code = MERRY
> 
> Expires 12/25



Free shipping and a discount, sweet! Time for me to take a look at AV 



Eisani said:


> Lemme mozey over to AV since shea amla is on my eoy list. I wish I liked sprays. Not sure why I ordered that tahitian vanilla from ssi, I never like sprays.



I am starting to like sprays, how does it smell?


Zaz said:


> IDareT'sHair chebaby Brownie518 13StepsAhead divachyk Eisani curlyhersheygirl mkd Ltown bronzebomb beautyaddict1913 Shay72
> 
> This link works: https://locbox.me/cso/1172?channel=email&email=



Thanks, I got mine! Woot! Woot! This will be my first time purchasing from Sage. Might pick up some UFD, or Qhemet.

Off to AV to take a look at that fruit cocktail conditioner, and Moringa spray


----------



## Zaz

CURLS is spreading lots of great holiday cheer this holiday season! Celebrate with us and SAVE 25% OFF (CURLS, Curly Q’s, and It’s A Curl)!

*Coupon code: hohoho11*

OFFER EXPIRES MIDNIGHT EST THURSDAY 12/29/2011.


----------



## beautyaddict1913

I got 3 groupons but how do u use them?


----------



## Seamonster

:mob: AV is sold out of the fruit cocktail, and I want it. My hair loves palm oil, and winter is all about berries. I may scoop up a cocoa latte or Aishi? So outdone, they didn't have any fruit cocktail on hand for the sale


----------



## chebaby

bronzebomb said:


> @divachyk - *girl, I am out of everything! (not really)* I may try some new stuff. Let me go do a cart!


 this tickled me for some reason lmao.


chebaby said:


> i oiled my scalp with my castor mix. tomorrow i will cleanse with cj daily fix, then condition and detangle with ao gpb then use cj smoothing lotion and cj honey butter and castor mix to style in a wash and go.


 ok i did the above today except instead of using honey butta i use shea moisture smoothie. this is my first time using it and so far i am in love. the moisture is off the hook. this might be my winter go to moisturizer for my wash and go styles cause i really dont have a moisturizer for wash and go. if tomorrow my hair is still soft then this will be my staple.
and the first time i smelled it it gave me a massive headache but i like the smell now.


----------



## SimJam

SimJam said:


> hmmmm thats odd i havnt get a shipping notice from KBB yet. I need to call my sister to see if it shipped even though I havnt got a shipping notice from KBB


 
So I called my sister and she said she needed the weekend to sort through the boxes she has for me LOLOLOL

She is soooo dramatic lawks 

... anyhooo Imma need her to checks dem boxes to see what and what is there, so I gonna pester her again tonight hee heeee


----------



## Eisani

Okay, Nordstrom just got my money. That was NOT part of the plan. I feel weak. Where's the church fan ministry? I may need a sheet too.


----------



## bronzebomb

Anyone try the Curl Junkie Pattern Pusha yet?


----------



## chebaby

bronzebomb said:


> Anyone try the Curl Junkie Pattern Pusha yet?


 no but i want it. thats on my list to get before this no buy challenge starts.


also my hair is not super duper soft like it was earlier. but im not gonna blame it on the shea moisture because i used curl junkie smoothing lotion(which only seems to work as a leave in under the honey butter, other wise i only use it as a co wash/detangler) under it which is not that moisturizing for me as a leave in.
my hair is soft but not super soft. ill see how it is tomorrow.

and next time i use it it will be over something better.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@chebaby

Did you get any of the Sage Groupons? I got three like @beautyaddict1913

I wonder if they expire? I need to look at them.

I was Lurkin' at werk and was like: The Betta' let me through the Force-Field. 

After I bought I them looked back out there and they had more. erplexed

When I got mine they said they only had like 8 available.

And I saw @Eisani crackin' them knuckles.......

Lemme go look at them thangs.....

ETA:  When I got home, I had an email from Sage (Cindy) giving me the Lank.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Did you get any of the Sage Groupons? I got three like @beautyaddict1913
> 
> I wonder if they expire? I need to look at them.
> 
> I was Lurkin' at werk and was like: The Betta' let me through the Force-Field.
> 
> After I bought I them looked back out there and they had more. erplexed
> 
> When I got mine they said they only had like 8 available.
> 
> And I saw @Eisani crackin' them knuckles.......
> 
> Lemme go look at them thangs.....
> 
> ETA: When I got home, I had an email from Sage (Cindy) giving me the Lank.


 nope i didnt get none.  most of the shopping i plan on doing before the year ends will come from curlmart so i passed.


----------



## Shay72

Thanks Zaz. Passing on the Sage.

I think 1 of my Claudie's boxes is here or HV. That SSI Tahaitian Vanilla Leave In has been there. IDK I just try to pick up as much as possible at the same time.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> nope i didnt get none. most of the shopping i plan on doing before the year ends will come from curlmart *so i passed*.


 
chebaby  Say What????? *Falls Out*


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby Say What????? *Falls Out*


  lol i know. but it wasnt no aveyou deal


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I can get my Camille Rose stuff & DB Exlir from Sage.

They only gave me 1 Groupon #.  I wonder if I use the same number for all 3?

SMH


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> I can get my Camille Rose stuff & DB Exlir from Sage.
> 
> They only gave me 1 Groupon #. I wonder if I use the same number for all 3?
> 
> SMH


 that could be the case(using one code for all groupons). like a gift card i guess. they just subtract whatever you use and then you continue to use it until its gone.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Welp.  I just ordered:

2 Camille Rose Moisture Butters
1 Camille Rose Algae Mask


----------



## Eisani

IDareT'sHair how did u get the code to work?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Eisani

I put the Groupon Numbers in the Coupon Code Box. Make sure you put the 'dashes' in the appropriate areas as well.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Eisani  Did it Werk?


----------



## Brownie518

Hey, ladies!!

I love these Groupon-type deals!!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518

Me Too Ms. B!

Next time Imma Get:

2 Pumpkin Seed Exlirs
1 Bee Mine Luscious (or maybe another DB DC'er)


----------



## bronzebomb

I don't think I am getting anything from AfroVeda or Sage.  Thanks Zaz 

I spent so much money on that Halley's Curls Hair, I need to slow down.  I still have not finished my Christmas list (for myself).  

I really wanted the AV Fruit Cocktail, but they are not available and the Khoren stuff will be discontinued.  Makes no sense in liking something new. I"m just so pleased that Mala is passing out discount codes!

I think I just want the CJ Pattern Pusha and Extensions Plus Relaxed Straight Weave (That may be my only pass on July 1, 2012)

I am not even purchasing Miss Jessie's!  Lawd, please don't let me run out!

I have enough Oyin for everyone in Baltimore!

I have the full line of Qhemet & Komaza Hair Care!

I think I really like Darcy's Botanicals.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

bronzebomb

Yup. Darcy's is Excellent!


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> Me Too Ms. B!
> 
> Next time Imma Get:
> 
> 2 Pumpkin Seed Exlirs
> 1 Bee Mine Luscious (or maybe another DB DC'er)



IDareT'sHair

 I got another Elixir (thanks for that push! ), the Camille Rose Janzyn, Anita Grant butter, and Qhemet conditioning ghee. I got one code and it was for the 2 groupons I got. Oh, and I also got some Afroveda....


----------



## Eisani

Haven't tried it since earlier IDareT'sHair. Of course the Luscious and Apoethika was oos. That's all I wanted but I reckon I'll get a pumpkin and shea amla.


----------



## Eisani

My code still ain't workin


----------



## chebaby

im just gonna live through yall and see what yall get from sage.


----------



## Eisani

chebaby Hell, I ain't gettin nothin if this code don't get to workrin!


----------



## mkd

Hi ladies!  Just popping in to say hi!  I used my caruso rollers the other day and remembered how much I like them.  I think I am going to sell my curlformers.  I only used them like three times and I am looking for something to give me a looser curl.


----------



## divachyk

Zaz, thank you! I thought the deal was closed out but I got my 4 groupons. I will milk these like I've milked my aveyou ones since they don't expire until 2012 according to the website.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Eisani

It did say it could take up to three days to load (in the fine print area)


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Okay, I heard back from SageN.  Yes, 1 Coupon # for all Multiple Groupon Purchases.  

Yep, You use that 1 Code for all your Purchases until you use up the Amount.


----------



## divachyk

Oh Gawww what else is in the fine print? IDareT'sHair Please tell me there aren't a ton of exclusions. *off to re-read fine print*


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My Sage Has Shipped Already  YAY Sage!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

divachyk  Nah...but it does say it can take up to 3 days to Load.


----------



## divachyk

Dang, sage is quick!!!! IDareT'sHair. Are you off for the holidays yet?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

divachyk  My last day is supposedly tomorrow.


----------



## divachyk

IDareT'sHair - I envy you. Trade ya!  I want some more time off.


----------



## robot.

everybody talking about buying stuff has me excited  i'm living thru yall


----------



## Zaz

I'm not sure what to get from Sage so I may sit on it for a bit 
I really wanted to try Qhemet's CTDG but they're out of stock, all they have left from Qhemet is the moringa ghee and the gel. I talked myself out of buying the ctdg a couple of days ago when I realised I had over 6 months worth of leave ins and should use stuff up first. But that was before a 50% off deal  
I'm leaning towards:

1 Donna Marie buttercreme
1 Purabody cupuacu butter

But I don't know what else to get to make $40 so I figure I'll sleep on it before buying for the sake of buying then kicking myself when I really want something.


----------



## beautyaddict1913

IDareT'sHair said:


> I can get my Camille Rose stuff & DB Exlir from Sage.
> 
> They only gave me 1 Groupon #.  I wonder if I use the same number for all 3?
> 
> SMH



IDareT'sHair Yes u do use the same number. Expires in march. I talked to a rep from sage yesterday. She was really sweet but she reprimanded me for buying three groupons. She was like "imma let it slide this time but the limit was two". Yikes lol. Being greedy gets u nowhere!  She also said "this is the Christmas sale" so dont set ur sites on any "eoy" coupon codes ladies!

I'm so tired today. I worked late and was supposed to come home and flat twist with Darcy's gel but I was too tired so I just moisturized with Donna Marie buttercream. My hair was still very soft from what I used last night but I'm trying to preserve my hair so now is not the time to skimp on moisture so I went ahead and moisturized. It's so hot in Texas. It was 80 degrees today. My wig was too hot! I may wear a zing tomorrow lol.


----------



## Shay72

My hair was acting a straight up fool for this entire week.I think the culprit is doing too much with Claudie's Normalizing Rinse. I think I need to back up off that. Also I've been complaining about my hair all week and my supervisor (yt but a curly girl herself) told me she loved my hair about 50-11 times and I better not do anything to it .


----------



## SimJam

my hairveda shipped, praise jeebus, now to verify if my KBB has shipped as yet and Im set!!!

spoke to my sister last night but we ended up planning all sorts to things to do when she gets here and forgot to ask her about checking for the KBB hee heeeee. We love Christmas and we love it even more when we do Christmas here in Jamaica


----------



## BrownBetty

Hi Ladies!

I haven't bought anything... I finished a liter of kenra con, it is a repurchase.  I am on a two week wash cycle right now.  I will probably move to 1.5 weeks soon.  I hope everybody is well!

BB


----------



## Brownie518

My Sage shipped already, also!

So, I'm waiting on that, Claudie's, Hairitage, Sally's, Afroveda, and Butters-n-Bars...


I used up Affirm Fiberguard Sustenance, BFH Barberry Sage Deep Mask, Garlic-infused olive oil, and Silk Dreams Nourish.


----------



## 13StepsAhead

Hey divas!

My company gave us a "free" day off after our holiday party on Wednesday and I chose to take today instead of yesterday. 

Last light I used up a CJ deep fix to DC overnight and I'll probably rinse it out in a few then I'll rebraid. I'm not sure what i will use but I'm i have something to use up.


----------



## Eisani

I'm hatin hard right now on y'all getting shipping notices when I can't even get the code to work . I skipped our work mixer last night and grabbed cocktails with my girlfriend. I was in bed by 10!

What does the original Luscious smell like? I see Sage has plenty of those. Is it herbally?


----------



## Zaz

I twisted my hair last night after seeing that bald to bodacious thread, I did the twisted braidout method she mentioned but didn't really wanna use gel like she does. So on one side I used Donna Marie's buttercreme alone, on the other I added gel on top. The gel side came out so limp and stringy 
Also I probably won't ever do the whole braid my twists up again, it adds another 30 minutes to my prep time and doesn't seem to stretch it enough to be worth it. Ah well, live and learn, I put my hair up in a messy bun in the end.


----------



## Eisani

I'm totally in love with that cheap ol' Tresemme Natchals conditioner! I'm working on the 3rd day of a wng. Spritzed my hair with a bit of distilled water/peppermint eo and smoothed some of that con and ch honey butta on my edges and pulled the front back into a flexi8. My hair looks damn good. Adding this cheapie to my staple list. The detangling properties alone make it worth it and it smells nice. The smell lasts, too. 

Lemme go see if Sage will do me right today.


----------



## 13StepsAhead

Just finished my hair and used up enso honey & hibiscus LI and moss &marshmallow serum.

I'm trying to use up a lot of these open bottles before I go.


----------



## chebaby

Eisani said:


> I'm hatin hard right now on y'all getting shipping notices when I can't even get the code to work . I skipped our work mixer last night and grabbed cocktails with my girlfriend. I was in bed by 10!
> 
> What does the original Luscious smell like? I see Sage has plenty of those. Is it herbally?


The original smells like island mango


----------



## natura87

Hello ladies. Jut got some more Purabody Naturals.


----------



## Ltown

Hello ladies!  Done with school for 3 weeks, need to catch up on reading James Patterson, and ghetto drama

I got my hv, purenatural next then that it for me online.  I did my hair wed night used aphogee 2min kertain it made my hair strong, so i will be using it more often, it was better than the claudie protein spray.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Hey ladies I was out for the count yesterday but I'm doing better today.
Zaz & IDareT'sHair good looking out sisters I appreciate it.


----------



## chebaby

curlyhersheygirl said:


> Hey ladies I was out for the count yesterday but I'm doing better today.
> @Zaz & @IDareT'sHair good looking out sisters I appreciate it.


 hey lady
im glad you are doing better.


----------



## Eisani

Counting down to my getaway! We outta here at 7:15. My code still ain't working. Guess I'll have to wait til later.


----------



## chebaby

Eisani said:


> Counting down to my getaway! We outta here at 7:15. My code still ain't working. Guess I'll have to wait til later.


 that sucks you code aint working.
im thinking about getting one since its still going on. they better not make me wait to use my code cause when i got the spurrrit dammit dont stand in my way lol.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Hey Che 

Someone was asking about this company so here goes enjoy.

Holiday sale at Kyra's Ultimate Indulgence. For our holiday sale enjoy 20% off your

purchase from December 18th - 24th with the coupon code "HOLIDAY" while

supplies last. Kyra's Ultimate Indulgence


----------



## chebaby

i just ordered 3 sage coupons i shoulda got 4. i always order over $60 worth of stuff from them.


----------



## SimJam

got my KBB shipping notice today ... woohoooo

I played around and missed out on the sage coupons. The only thing I wanted from there was the pura body stuff anyways.

ETA ... its still going on? i thought they finished yesterday ... hmmmmm


----------



## Eisani

chebaby it works now but uh, what happened to there only being 16? Folks just be lyin  *off to google kyra nem*


----------



## chebaby

Eisani said:


> @chebaby it works now but uh, what happened to there only being 16? Folks just be lyin  *off to google kyra nem*


  i know right. when i ordered there were only 5 left. i ordered 3, now theres 7 left what kinda math they doing???


----------



## IDareT'sHair

When I contacted her to ask her a question....She told me I was only suppose to buy 2 (per the deal).   SMH.  

And Lawd...that was _after_ I bought 2 more. If it's a problem, she can refund me my Monneee.  No Big Deal.erplexed

And asked me to hold off using the 3rd one until 2012 (before the March Date).


----------



## IDareT'sHair

divachyk said:


> @IDareT'sHair - I envy you. Trade ya!  I want some more time off.


 
divachyk  I ain't stuttin' you Diva.  You just had 3 weeks off.


----------



## divachyk

Ladies, I am on my iPad so I am unsure if this was posted elsewhere, but Hairtage Hydrations is having 15% thanks to me (or so they said anyway)  from today through Sunday. code 15off


----------



## divachyk

IDareT'sHair said:


> divachyk  I ain't stuttin' you Diva.  You just had 3 weeks off.



 you know it IDareT'sHair


----------



## Brownie518

Hey, ladies. 
I got one part of my Claudie's order today. I think I'm going to love that Tiffani Ceramide pomade. The SSI Tahitian Vanilla spray, too .

Kyra's Hemp conditioner sounds good!


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> When I contacted her to ask her a question....She told me I was only suppose to buy 2 (per the deal).  SMH.
> 
> And Lawd...that was _after_ I bought 2 more. If it's a problem, she can refund me my Monneee. No Big Deal.erplexed
> 
> And asked me to hold off using the 3rd one until 2012 (before the March Date).


 theres only one code though so how she wants you to hond off on it??? if you use your code wont it take the whole amount off?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Nope.  The order I placed last night only took $20.00 offerplexed

chebaby

Brownie518  I want 2 of the Kyra Hemp.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Well, my _"Not" So Un-Natural_ arrived today.  And it looks like about 2-3 ounces of the Leave-In is missing.  

So, i did file an "Item is not as Described" Claim.  And Asked that I be refunded for the Leave-In.

So, we'll see.  Other than that, it's very Herbally Smelling.  

And I hope it's okay to use.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair

I'm getting a 16oz of that and the Mango cream.  They both sound .

I'm not doing that No Buy til summer . I do plan to put on the brakes once the new year hits. I think I'll go til Valentine's Day and then reassess.  But til summer, nah, that won't work.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> *Nope. The order I placed last night only took $20.00 off*erplexed
> 
> @chebaby
> 
> @Brownie518 I want 2 of the Kyra Hemp.


  oh im pissed now. well ill just make a bunch of orders then


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518  OhMy!  It is until Summer isn't it?  SMH!

Well, Imma try.  I have those Sage Groupons to keep me company.  And there's always Swappin'.

I think I can make it.  _*clutches pearls & passes out on couch*_


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *oh im pissed now. well ill just make a bunch of orders then*


 
chebaby And with a bunch of orders comes a bunch of shipping......


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> Well, my _"Not" So Un-Natural_ arrived today. And it looks like about 2-3 ounces of the Leave-In is missing.
> 
> So, i did file an "Item is not as Described" Claim. And Asked that I be refunded for the Leave-In.
> 
> So, we'll see. Other than that, it's very Herbally Smelling.
> 
> And I hope it's okay to use.


 i hope you get your refund.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby  Put it this way.....I'm not holding my breath.

I only asked to be refunded for the Leave-In.  I hate when they don't fill the bottles up.  That gets on my last nerve.

_*and i just wanted to mess with her for being so messy*_


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby And with a bunch of orders comes a bunch of shipping......


 and thats why im pissed. bastids

shoot, i want a refund. i rather pay outta pocket cause $20 aint squat.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby Put it this way.....I'm not holding my breath.
> 
> I only asked to be refunded for the Leave-In. I hate when they don't fill the bottles up. That gets on my last nerve.
> 
> _**and i just wanted to mess with her for being so messy**_


 ...........


----------



## robot.

that kyra stuff looks yummy. and i love sample sizes too. i'll miss this sale but i'll have to bookmark em.


----------



## divachyk

IDareT'sHair said:


> When I contacted her to ask her a question....She told me I was only suppose to buy 2 (per the deal).   SMH.
> 
> And Lawd...that was _after_ I bought 2 more. If it's a problem, she can refund me my Monneee.  No Big Deal.erplexed
> 
> And asked me to hold off using the 3rd one until 2012 (before the March Date).





chebaby said:


> oh im pissed now. well ill just make a bunch of orders then


preach, preach and preach @IDareT'sHair and @chebaby. My dumb butt purchased 4 thinking I'll just make multiple purchases to get the most bang for my buck. Oh well.


----------



## beautyaddict1913

Im DONE buying for the month! I have overdone it between Black Friday and now lol and not just on hair products...I just hit paynah on Hairitage Avocado Cloud and Mango Tango and on Sage for Qhemet gel and Darcy's Pumpkin Elixir. I will use my other two Sage vouchers next month. Im gon be like @Brownie518 and hold out on starting the no buy til after "Valentimes Day" lol

Sitting here taking down my twists that I wore all week. About to FINALLY flat twist with Darcy's gel. I have a graduation party and a Christmas party tomoro night and I do not want to wear a wig so I had better get on it!


----------



## bronzebomb

beautyaddict1913 - I know I am done.  I think I may get some city twists from The Damn Salon when the come to Washington, DC in February.  But, as for products....DONE.  Y'all Junkies make it had for a sistah to pass on these deals!  I will get the CJ Pattern Pusha on Easter...and that's it!

  I want long hair.  Oh wait, I think I want some Vivascal.


----------



## 13StepsAhead

Morning divas 
Nothing going on with my hair today. I'm thinking if having a small sale, but I will let you all know what I have before I post it.


----------



## SimJam

mernin laydees

Imma go check out a new natural products store today. I think she also does natural hair and is located 5 mins from my house !!!!!!

so if this new lady has an opening this morning I might just make her wash my hair and put in some cornrows, and, I'll sample some of the products she has. Even though they are mostly shea butter based and I do my own shea mixtures.

My stylist moved and I really dont like the new location, its in the middle of town, lots of traffic and parking is a beast. i love her (been going to her on and off for 9 years) but I avoid that section of town like the plague and I've just not been able to drag myself there since she moved over 2 months ago. I might go one sunday when the traffic isnt so bad.


----------



## natura87

Hello ladies and lurkers. I am up and I already did my hair this morning. We finally got some snow, even though for the year we are 50 inches behind. Its just a trace but hey, it is now that is sticking to the ground. 

I co-cleansed my hair with CJ Daily Fix, slathered on my Purabody Naturals Chocolate Smoothie, left some in as a leave and added some Smoothing lotion just becuase.  That Chocolate Smoothie smells good enough to eat and goes on rediculously smooth. I've got 6 more on the way.Darn BOGO gets me e very time.


----------



## natura87

Eisani said:


> I'm totally in love with that cheap ol' Tresemme Natchals conditioner! I'm working on the 3rd day of a wng. Spritzed my hair with a bit of distilled water/peppermint eo and smoothed some of that con and ch honey butta on my edges and pulled the front back into a flexi8. My hair looks damn good. Adding this cheapie to my staple list. The detangling properties alone make it worth it and it smells nice. The smell lasts, too.
> 
> Lemme go see if Sage will do me right today.



 Tresemme Naturals is cheap but it gets the job done and then some.


----------



## beautyaddict1913

bronzebomb said:


> beautyaddict1913 - I know I am done.  I think I may get some city twists from The Damn Salon when the come to Washington, DC in February.  But, as for products....DONE.  Y'all Junkies make it had for a sistah to pass on these deals!  I will get the CJ Pattern Pusha on Easter...and that's it!
> 
> I want long hair.  Oh wait, I think I want some Vivascal.



bronzebomb I am waiting for Easter to get pattern pusha too! when are u getting ur install?


----------



## chebaby

chello chello chello
my local store has MHC now. but imma write an email to the owner of MHC because these people are literally charging double the price. yea i purchased something but the prices were crazy. i paid $75 for 1 8oz jar of olive you and 1 8oz of soy butter cream or whatever its called, no lie. online i would have paid about $43 and that includes shipping. but being able to get it locally tickled my fancy.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@chebaby Chello-Che I can't believe you paid $75 for those 2 products. You need to take them right back to them.

Hmp. You coulda' ordered them skrait from MHC cheaper than that and she ships fast. 

It wasn't like you need them rat'nah. 

And you probably coulda' got 3 products. They have Free Ship over $75.00 on a good day.

Please take them back.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

beautyaddict1913  What Up Beauty?

ETA:  My Maried Dean is out for delivery


----------



## SimJam

so I went to the store ... meh ... I dont like the shop front or the inside of the salon, too small, 6 ppl were in there and I could hardly move ... pluss it smelled moldy.

anyhoo the hair products looked nice, but I didnt get any because well I can make them myself.

BUUUUUUT I ended up getting some body products from a local company at a craft fair I passed on my way home, natural lip balms, coconut honey bath soap and a scented body oil. So the day wasnt a bust

oh and I also got a ceramic tea pot...not for hair heeheeee


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby Chello-Che I can't believe you paid $75 for those 2 products. You need to take them right back to them.
> 
> Hmp. You coulda' ordered them skrait from MHC cheaper than that and she ships fast.
> 
> It wasn't like you need them rat'nah.
> 
> And you probably coulda' got 3 products. They have Free Ship over $75.00 on a good day.
> 
> Please take them back.


girl i kept looking thinking it was 16oz lol. i doubt ill take them back, i dont even know the return policy but yea the price is crazy
i would have gladly paid the $36 for the olive you because i love it. but the moisturizer??? thats a lot. but then again i paid $25 for the naturalista stuff chile ill be glad when this no buy starts.


----------



## chebaby

i just got my hairveda stuff. i guess she finally decided to cross the street with my stuff in hand lol. the protein conditioner set smells pretty good. but itll be mild because all i see id wheat and soy protein, meh, thats light as heck but ok. and the first ingredient is black tea water. aint that the stuff that stops shedding???


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@chebaby I know you Lurves Olive You, but ain't no way I'm giving them $36.00 for an $18.00 8 ounce product.

You should contact MHC. Lawd...That's PJ-Highway-Robbery!

_*Geezus that's terrible*_


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby I know you Lurves Olive You, but ain't no way I'm giving them $36.00 for an $18.00 8 ounce product.
> 
> You should contact MHC. Lawd...That's PJ-Highway-Robbery!
> 
> _*Geezus that's terrible*_


yea imma send an email because this store always charge like $4 more for curl junkie and qhemet and miss jessies which is fine, i know they have to make a profit. but double the price is crazy. and i didnt think companies let vendors charge so much, but its not like i know first hand.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@chebaby I know Che. That's bad. I hate to question your purchase, but those prices were just ridiculous.  (Especially since we know what it cost for real).

I can't beweave those vendors would allow them to mark up stuff that high!

Lawd...You coulda' got 2 Kern Masks cheaper and some other way overpriced stuff, cheaper.

You coulda' gotten it from Nounou and they ship free over $30.00. And that woulda' been $36.00.

Okay, I ain't sayin' nothing else about that Crazy Store.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby I know Che. That's bad. I hate to question your purchase, but those prices were just ridiculous.  (Especially since we know what it cost for real).
> 
> I can't beweave those vendors would allow them to mark up stuff that high!
> 
> Lawd...You coulda' got 2 Kern Masks cheaper and some other way overpriced stuff, cheaper.
> 
> You coulda' gotten it from Nounou and they ship free over $30.00. And that woulda' been $36.00.
> 
> Okay, I ain't sayin' nothing else about that Crazy Store.


girl i know, the prices are crazy. like my dad says "they seen you comin'". i think its just the thrill of getting everything locally but yea, from now on ill just get my MHC from online. i dont mind paying the $2-$4 more for the curl junkie but double the price is more than a bit much.


----------



## mkd

$75 chebaby, they are wrong for that.  I can't get my mind around it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@chebaby

Girl...I know how it is to get "All Caught Up in the Moment" 

Lawd...I'm just 'thankful' you did Buy More!

And your Daddy is Right:  "They DEFINITELY saw you comin'"


----------



## chebaby

mkd said:


> $75 @chebaby, they are wrong for that.  I can't get my mind around it.


girl its crazy but imma send that email and see if i get a reply
oh and i got the gel today, thank you.


IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Girl...I know how it is to get "All Caught Up in the Moment"
> 
> Lawd...I'm just 'thankful' you did Buy More!
> 
> And your Daddy is Right:  "They DEFINITELY saw you comin'"


i was SO caught up in the moment lol.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I gotta quit buyin' miscellaneous stuff.  

Last night, I bought 2 Hairitage Hydrations Products and today 1 Njoi Roots Pomade and these weren't on my list.erplexed

Imma get that Marie Dean & Kyra's and call it a Day.  Especially since I have to slow-walk those Sage Groupons.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@chebaby When You Say: "The Gel" Are you talmbout CurlJunkies Pattern Pusha' Gel?

Yeah, Girl, they'd hafta' take them $75 should be $35 Products back! 

I woulda' told them I was off my 'medication' today and I had a Relapse in Judgment!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

mkd said:


> $75 @chebaby, they are wrong for that. *I can't get my mind around it.*


 
mkd  Lawd.  Me Either mk!

It's like a Bad Car Accident...You Don't want to Look, but you can't take Your Eyes Offa' It.


----------



## beautyaddict1913

Hey IDareT'sHair. Girl I'm just on here procrastinating when I know I should be at the mall getting something to wear for the parties tonight. U already ordered M Dean? I thought the sale didn't start til tomorrow?


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby When You Say: "The Gel" Are you talmbout CurlJunkies Pattern Pusha' Gel?
> 
> Yeah, Girl, they'd hafta' take them $75 should be $35 Products back!
> 
> I woulda' told them I was off my 'medication' today and I had a Relapse in Judgment!


no mkd sent me a deva curl gel that i was interested in. it smells yummy.

imma get that curl junkie gel next week, not that i need it

imma keep the 2 mhc products but i wont buy anything else until that price goes down.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

beautyaddict1913 

No...That's my order from Black Friday.  She was on vacation until the week of the 12th.


----------



## mkd

chebaby, glad it came!  Their rules may have come too.  I just texted my mom to ask her.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby  Yeah, You Of All People know how much ALL these Durn Products Cost. 

I can see somebody else (newbie) that 'heard' about MHC and wanted to try it, pay more than they should for it.  Because they don't know no better.

But Not YOU!.....


----------



## mkd

Doesn't it smell yummy chebaby?


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby  Yeah, You Of All People know how much ALL these Durn Products Cost.
> 
> I can see somebody else (newbie) that 'heard' about MHC and wanted to try it, pay more than they should for it.  Because they don't know no better.
> 
> But Not YOU!.....


i know i kept looking thinking i was seeing it wrong. the whole time im walking to the register im thinking"they always get me" but the texture of the buttery soy is so yummy and yea, i cant wait to use it lol. what a shame.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *i know i kept looking thinking i was seeing it wrong. the whole time im walking to the register im thinking"they always get me"* but the texture of the buttery soy is so yummy and yea, i cant wait to use it lol. what a shame.


 
@chebaby Lawd! I WISH I coulda' seen that. PRICELESS

Hmp. I woulda' told 'em at the Register that mess was mis-marked and asked for the Manager.

Yep. That Buttery Soy is thebomb.com


----------



## chebaby

mkd said:


> Doesn't it smell yummy @chebaby?


it sure does. i cant put my finger on the smell but i love it.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby Lawd! I WISH I coulda' seen that. PRICELESS
> 
> Hmp. I woulda' told 'em at the Register that mess was mis-marked and asked for the Manager.
> 
> Yep. That Buttery Soy is thebomb.com


they had a good range of the products too. they had the hemo and honey hair spread, honey mask, honey cream, sofia grease, coconut gel, and the shampoo and conditioners too. everything was double price. the honey mask you know is $10 which is good because its a great product. in store it was $20. i mean, i think the mask is worth it because for my hair its right up there with kbb mask, but i know thats not what it costs.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> they had a good range of the products too. they had the hemo and honey hair spread, honey mask, honey cream, sofia grease, coconut gel, and the shampoo and conditioners too. everything was double price. *the honey mask you know is $10 which is good because its a great product. in store it was $20*. i mean, i think the mask is worth it because for my hair its right up there with kbb mask, but i know thats not what it costs.


 
@chebaby Yep. That's Durn-Double And it's a Shame Before Gawd.

Them folks need to be ran outta-town. Fab loves that Honey Hair Spread.

That Grease is like $5.50 they prolly wanted 15

I think her most expensive products are:  Molasses DC'er & Honey and Horsetail Reconstructor and I think those are $20.00!  $22.00 at the most.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby So...What are YOU Buying Next?


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby Yep. That's Durn-Double And it's a Shame Before Gawd.
> 
> Them folks need to be ran outta-town. Fab loves that Honey Hair Spread.
> 
> That Grease is like $5.50 they prolly wanted 15
> 
> I think her most expensive products are:  Molasses DC'er & Honey and Horsetail Reconstructor and I think those are $20.00!  $22.00 at the most.


they wanted $11 for the grease. and you know thats only 4oz. what makes me mad is that im not sure buti THINK that bss is owned by blacks. not african american but the people in there look ethiopian or something like that.
they even charge $40 for miss jessies stuff that is normally $32. now my asian bss dont even do that


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby So...What are YOU Buying Next?


besides the cj gel i want komaza califia leave in, pura murumuru lotion, and oyin whipped pudding.

what you stocking up on before this challenge?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@chebaby Them Folks need to go sit down. Have you decided what you are going to use your Sage Groupons for?

I was looking at KBB Creamylicious and Super Silky. I've been wanting some Super Silky.

I made up a Cart with: 1 BM Luscious and 1 DB Shea Butter Lotion, but didn't get it. I feel_ some kind of way now_, not knowing if/when to use it.erplexed

We bought all them AveYous and they didn't tell us to wait to use them

Not sure what Imma get with the other 3-4 or even when I can use them. SMH.

ETA:  Got a Pedi-Appt.  Be Back Soon!


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby Them Folks need to go sit down. Have you decided what you are going to use your Sage Groupons for?
> 
> I was looking at KBB Creamylicious and Super Silky. I've been wanting some Super Silky.
> 
> I made up a Cart with: 1 BM Luscious and 1 DB Shea Butter Lotion, but didn't get it. I feel_ some kind of way now_, not knowing if/when to use it.erplexed
> 
> We bought all them AveYous and they didn't tell us to wait to use them
> 
> Not sure what Imma get with the other 3-4 or even when I can use them. SMH.
> 
> ETA:  Got a Pedi-Appt.  Be Back Soon!


the kbb cream is a fave of mine
everything i listed above i want to get from sage but that lil $20 aint sqaut. i thought since they gave one code i would be able to use it all at once.


----------



## 13StepsAhead

Hey ladies I want to buy something, but I don't know what. 

I purchased 2 more full lace wigs because I love the one I just received, but I want to buy some product and I know durn well I don't need it.


----------



## beautyaddict1913

I still haven't made it to the mall. I have a splitting headache. I just took an ibuprofen and now I'm laying down. I might have to just wear what I have. The first party starts at 7. Sigh. Anyway, got two packages today. One from MAC and the other from Hairveda. Got the cocasta oil (the bottle was like 3/4 full and it didn't spill lol), whipped ends, green tea butter, almond glaze and hydra silica. Got a shipping notice from sage too! So I'm just waiting on Sage, Hairrogant, and Hairitage.


----------



## bronzebomb

My hair arrived today!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




And so did my Carol's Daughter




beautyaddict1913 - I have to get on Reneice waiting list! I am starting with this hair, then Extensions Plus!


----------



## Ltown

Hello ladies!  You all still shopping, i read something about no buy
Why we have been in this thread since for ever and it don't work
Buy less buy less, IDareT'sHair you get all bored with no packages and chebaby too!    i'm cutting back using up, maybe reducing or no online buying but never no buy for a month.  There is always local and online new products out there.  

chebaby, you could of brought Dudley DRC for $75, i know you ain't sweatin the $$ we all have spend $$ on something crazy.

IDareT'sHair, i want to see pictures of your mini bss it got to be tight
 I'm heading your way on Thursday, keep the snow and cold weather away for 4 days

mkd, are you going to get some of the french mesh roller?  
I have gray magnetic gong to waste if you or anyone else want them.  
I brought a pibbs right when my hair fell out, can't wait to use it, i guesd i ould you it as heat cap


----------



## Brownie518

My Sage and Bear Fruit Hair came today. Still waiting on Hairitage, Shi Naturals, Butters n Bars, Afroveda, and I think that's it...oh and Bask 

About to go get my Marie Dean on. Trying to remember who else has a sale on the 18th? Was it that Kyra?


----------



## divachyk

Today I screamed, hurry up 31 Dec so these sales can just go away. 

My game plan
December - purchase Qhemet and maybe make another Pura order before sale ends
January - use 3 aveyou groupons before they expire
February - use 2 sage groupons
March - use remaining 2 sage groupons
April, May, June - coast along and live off current stash

*Kenra is my staple and I'm on my last litre. I won't repurchase until my litre gets low. Just making this disclaimer as I'll likely be purchasing sometime during the no buy.


----------



## divachyk

I am up way too early; been up since dh left for work at 6am! : look:


----------



## IDareT'sHair

divachyk  Good plan!

I guess I'll place 1 more Sage Order before 12/31 _*save remaining 3 for 2012*_ Will use them by March.

Ended up getting MD & Kyra.  

Had a Claudie Cart, but shipping is $10.95 for 2 Pomades, so I backed it out.  SMH.  Shipping way too high.

I might be done.  Will check Nounou later to see if they have a Sale.  I Lurve that Free Shipping at $30.00


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Hey Ladies........Yeah, I'm ready to settle down into my Ginormous Stash and get down to business these next 6 months Stash Shopping.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Hey T I got my Claudie's yesterday. Is the Iman a pomade


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> Hey T I got my Claudie's yesterday. *Is the Iman a pomade*


 
curlyhersheygirl She has it listed as a Butter, but it looks, feels like a light grease/pomade.  

Did you get it Curly?  I Love it.  I really wanted another Jar, but didn't wanna pay $10.95 to ship it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

If Anyone's Interested:  Jessicurl has 20% off for Purchases $100.00 or more

That yt Lady Crazy!


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> curlyhersheygirl She has it listed as a Butter, but it looks, feels like a light grease/pomade.
> 
> Did you get it Curly?  I Love it.  I really wanted another Jar, but didn't wanna pay $10.95 to ship it.



IDareT'sHair  I got that ,tifanny's pomade and quinoa balancing. The Quinoa was a mistake, I ordered a balancing end insurance but was sent that instead.



IDareT'sHair said:


> If Anyone's Interested:  Jessicurl has 20% off for Purchases $100.00 or more
> 
> That yt Lady Crazy!



She is crazy, her sales are wack


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl  Curly, Please email her and let her know ASAP.  She'll make it right.

I hope you already have let her know.

Yeah, I don't know what's up with Jessicurl.  I need to 'unsubscribe' from that mess.  It just makes me Mad.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair I did email her she's sending it out tomorrow


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I got my Marie Dean Coffee & Kokum DC'er and Kyra's Hemp DC'er.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

I want to try that Kyra's hemp conditioner; I hear it's good


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl  Good Curly!  Now I wish you woulda' gotten the Iman. erplexed 

Lawd, I love that stuff.

I should email her about that shipping.  BRB.....


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair I did get the Iman because you were raving about it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl  Yeah, I love it.  I just emailed her to ask about the Shipping for those 2 products.

It feels very good on my Scalp.  It was for her "Private Label" Customers and now it's available.  It was doing my To' Up Nape right.

The ingredients are great.

I'm waiting on my Tiffani Pomade.  It wasn't in my box.  I should get it tomorrow.  I thought it would come yesterday.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair I will use them both for sealing. 
I hope the shipping issue gets fixed soon


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl  It may be what it is I'm afraid?  But it does seem a little high for:

1 8 ounce Iman
1 8 ounce Temple Balm

Don't you think? $10.95?erplexed

OT:  Are you done _product shoppin'_ Curly or are there more things you need/want?  When is QB Sale?


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair  $10.95 for 2 items is high.

I'm not sure when QB's sale will be but my list is ready. She's changing the containers and labels and the conditioners will be available in 8oz now.
I also still haven't bought my purabody stuff yet. I can't decide what to get erplexed


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl

I feally like the Chocolate Smoothie and the Murumuru Lotion. I personally preferred the Murumuru Lotion to the Sapote Lotion. 

And I gave both Lotions a fair try.

I have to Loc Oil & Sapote Oil from a previous Sale (haven't tried them yet).

My Capucuau Butter was a little _Grainy_. Errrbody else said theirs was perfectly Smooth. I wanted to try the Mango Scalp Butter, but didn't get it *yet*


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair I guess I'll just go with the lotion and smoothie then. Now to decide on how many


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl 

I Know Curly! That B1 G1 is wonderful. My 1st order I got 4 Smoothies. 2nd Order 4 Murumuru Milks. 

I am trying not to place a 3rd order.

Did you end up getting any Sage Groupons?


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair I got 2 but I haven't used them yet. I have a CR growth serum to send for you since you like it. I'm going back to claudie's elixir that soothes my scalp better.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl

PM'ing you Nah.


----------



## 13StepsAhead

Hey ladies!

DCing now with tigi headshot. I finally used up this 25oz bottle


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## bronzebomb

I am waiting on Pura and Koils by Nature.  I've finished hair shopping!


----------



## mkd

Ltown, I am thinking about the french mesh rollers.  I have regular mesh, magnetic, flexis, and curlformers.  There are some roller similar to curlformers that I am considering.  They are bigger and don't make Shirley temple like curls.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Hey Divas!

I did hear back from Claudie.  There is a Glitch with my Shipping.  She's going to send me a Manual invoice.

Lemme See....I'm waiting on:

Hairitage Hydrations
Claudie *missing Pomade*
Sage
Afroveda
*newly ordered*

Marie Dean
Kyra's
Claudie (once I get that invoice)

I'll do another Sage 1/1/12 and pick up 2 8 ounce BeeMine DC'ers (if it's in stock) with one of those Groupons.


----------



## chebaby

chello ladies
i got an email back from krika(owner of mhc). her response to the store charging so much was "oh no, ill have a talk with him". so i hope next time i go the prices are down.

today i do not feel like a wash and go nor a braid out so i will be doing my two braids and hope they last the full week.
i will be using hv whipped ends sealed with komaza califia cream.


----------



## Ltown

mkd said:


> Ltown, I am thinking about the french mesh rollers.  I have regular mesh, magnetic, flexis, and curlformers.  There are some roller similar to curlformers that I am considering.  They are bigger and don't make Shirley temple like curls.



mkd, you may want to inquire with the group in exchangem it might say you shipping!  I brought mine from healthy texture, didn't join just registered and got them.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> chello ladies
> *i got an email back from krika(owner of mhc). her response to the store charging so much was "oh no, ill have a talk with him". so i hope next time i go the prices are down.*
> 
> today i do not feel like a wash and go nor a braid out so i will be doing my two braids and hope they last the full week.
> i will be using hv whipped ends sealed with komaza califia cream.


 
@chebaby I'm glad you told her what was up! 

Her prices are high enough without someone _else_ taxing them out The Ying-Yang.

That still sucks and who knows if he'll even change it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl, My Shipping should have been $5.20 instead of $10.95, that has been fixed and I was able to order via the Site (instead of her sending me an Invoice).

I think I'm Done Nah.  I'll just focus on those Sage Groupons.  

Nounou waited to late.  Unless, they have something around New Years Eve.  (Before this no-buy thang starts)

Otherwise, I'll just spend my Sage Groupons since they expire in March.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby I'm glad you told her what was up!
> 
> Her prices are high enough without someone _else_ taxing them out The Ying-Yang.
> 
> That still sucks and *who knows if he'll even change it.*


i was thinking the same thing. i mean once he buys it if thy dont talk about how much he can sale it for cant he charge whatever he wants?


----------



## divachyk

Hey Ladies
It would suit me just fine Qhemet's sale didn't go down until January. That way I will have recovered by then. Hmmm so what happens if the sale is indeed in January and we are on our no buy? Do we get a pass for that or are we outta luck?


----------



## chebaby

i think someone said no passes for the challenge.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

divachyk  I think we'll have to use our own Discretion.  

For example, I know spending those Sage Groupons, Imma hafta' add some $ to them  $20.00 ain't enough to cover products/shipping etc...erplexed

I don't see a problem with Folks buying from QB in January, because the Sale was suppose to be in December.

chebaby  Yeah, that right there was a big rip-off. 

And he (they) know BW will spend a grip on Hair-Care, so I doubt if he lowers the price with his Greedy Money Grubbing Self.:buttkick:


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@chebaby Yeah, they did say no passes. 

The Qhemet Biologics Buyers will need to Iron that out amongst themselves.

I wasn't ordering any, so it makes no difference to Me.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @divachyk  I think we'll have to use our own Discretion.
> 
> For example, I know spending those Sage Groupons, Imma hafta' add some $ to them  $20.00 ain't enough to cover products/shipping etc...erplexed
> 
> I don't see a problem with Folks buying from QB in January, because the Sale was suppose to be in December.
> 
> @chebaby  Yeah, that right there was a big rip-off.
> 
> And he (they) know BW will spend a grip on Hair-Care, so I doubt if he lowers the price with his Greedy Money Grubbing Self.:buttkick:


girl thats what greedy people do lol. let me go to their fb page and see if anyone mentioned the price.


IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby Yeah, they did say no passes.
> 
> The Qhemet Biologics Buyers will need to Iron that out amongst themselves.
> 
> I wasn't ordering any, so it makes no difference to Me.


yea im not ordering anything ether from qhemet. im just gonna spend these sage coupons.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby  Yeah, that's some Shady Business Practices right there.  To Practically "Double" the amount of the cost of the product.  

Even with Shipping, those products aren't that durn high.  And Lawd knows MHC's Shipping is High, but it ain't that durn much.

Every time I think about it I get mad.  It makes my Blood Boil.:heated:

He woulda' thrown me outta the store & prolly called the _Po-Po_ by the time I finished puttin' his butt on Skrait Blast!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby  Girl, I woulda' gave you my ButterySoy rather than have you spend Fiddy Dollas for a Jar.

It gives me a headache to talk about it.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby  Yeah, that's some Shady Business Practices right there.  To Practically "Double" the amount of the cost of the product.
> 
> Even with Shipping, those products aren't that durn high.  And Lawd knows MHC's Shipping is High, but it ain't that durn much.
> 
> Every time I think about it I get mad.  It makes my Blood Boil.:heated:
> 
> He woulda' thrown me outta the store & prolly called the _Po-Po_ by the time I finished puttin' his butt on Skrait Blast!


i thought about saying something but i didnt know if he had a right to charge that price or not. thats why i sent the email to find out. but imma go back in a week to see if the price has changed.


----------



## mkd

chebaby, I got the curly whip.  Thanks!


----------



## chebaby

imglad you got it


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@chebaby I bet that *#$*& Ain't Changin' them Prices. I "predict" all that overpriced mess will end up Crusty & Dusty. 

I seriously doubt if anybody will spend that much on 8 ounces of product (I don't care what it is).

Like I said: Molasses Hydrating DC'er and Honey Horsetail Reconstructor are her 2 most expensive 8 ounce products. 

She sells her 16 ounce products for what? Around $32.00 - $36.00?

That _Ugly_ Man Needs His B-Hind Whipped.:whipped:


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby I bet that *#$*& Ain't Changin' them Prices. I "predict" all that overpriced mess will end up Crusty & Dusty.
> 
> I seriously doubt if anybody will spend that much on 8 ounces of product (I don't care what it is).
> 
> Like I said: Molasses Hydrating DC'er and Honey Horsetail Reconstructor are her 2 most expensive 8 ounce products.
> 
> She sells her 16 ounce products for what? Around $32.00 - $36.00?
> 
> That _Ugly_ Man Needs His B-Hind Whipped.:whipped:


if it stays on the shelves and he has to have 75% off sell imma be the first one in line lol.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby  I just went to MHC Site:

16 ounce Olive You = $25.00
16 ounce Buttery Soy - $32.00


----------



## 13StepsAhead

Just used up a saravun broccoli butter. I may need to order me another jar or 2.


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## IDareT'sHair

double post


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby  I just went to MHC Site:
> 
> 16 ounce Olive You = $25.00
> 16 ounce Buttery Soy - $32.00


what a shame at first i thought maybe she changed the prices cause she changed the labels. but nope, he prices are the same.


----------



## mkd

Ltown, how much were your rollers for how many?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby  That Man is Crazy!


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby  That Man is Crazy!


he prolly figure that no one know what the real prices are and if they can buy miss jessies they can buy mhc


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@chebaby Like that $5.50 Grease, you said he was chargin' what? $11.00 - $12.00?

And it's only 4 ounces.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby  But People DO KNOW!  And they also know they can B1 G1 Miss Jessie's at Tar'Jay or someplace else.

He's Straight Shade.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby 

Black Friday MHC had B1 G1 (which is unbeweaveable for her).  

Now she has 10% off $50.00 or more (which ain't nothing) but it's better than that.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby  But People DO KNOW!  And they also know they can B1 G1 Miss Jessie's at Tar'Jay or someplace else.
> 
> He's Straight Shade.


i was wondering how he was gonna get rid of those miss jessies products when he charging more and people can get miss jessiess from anywhere nowa days.

but i watched a ytvideo once where this lady was buying $20 something dollar shea butter. and she knew that was an outrageous price but didnt care, so people will buy stuff no matter what i guess.
i was caught up in the moment but i bet i wont buy it no more from there lol.


----------



## divachyk

13StepsAhead said:


> Just used up a saravun broccoli butter. I may need to order me another jar or 2.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


13StepsAhead, I've been pleased with everything I've tried thus far. That broccoli butter is fab! Thanks to IDareT'sHair for turning me on to that.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby  I know you were Caught Up Girlie! 

To Find a Store on the Ground with alot of the Products we use & love.  I get that.  

But that nickle still needs to be ashamed of himself with those shady practices.  I'd rather see Krika get the monneee than him.  

And Lawd knows she's high enough.  I bet she was mad about that right there.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

divachyk  Glad you like that Butter Diva.  It's very nice.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby  I know you were Caught Up Girlie!
> 
> To Find a Store on the Ground with alot of the Products we use & love.  I get that.
> 
> But that nickle still needs to be ashamed of himself with those shady practices.  I'd rather see Krika get the monneee than him.
> 
> And Lawd knows she's high enough.  I bet she was mad about that right there.


i kinda expected her to say more but she didnt lol. i heard she was very nice so i wonder what she will say to him.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> i kinda expected her to say more but she didnt lol.* i heard she was very nice *so i wonder what she will say to him.


 
@chebaby Really? I found her to be very matter-of-fact and non-chalant.  

But what I will say, she handles her Business and She Ships Exceptionally Fast!

So, she gets mad props from me on that.

Great Customer Service.  Professional. Fast Shipping.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby When are you spending your Sage?  And on What?


----------



## 13StepsAhead

divachyk said:


> 13StepsAhead, I've been pleased with everything I've tried thus far. That broccoli butter is fab! Thanks to IDareT'sHair for turning me on to that.



I have the castor butter as well and I'm sure I'll like that just as much.


----------



## Ltown

mkd said:


> Ltown, how much were your rollers for how many?



I originally brought 2. Paks of 12 ea at $30 ea, i sound the other immediately they were entirely too large for my head and length, i was APL. My hair is fine so i could use the all. They are 4"L.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

13StepsAhead  I'm sure you will too 13!  

Those are very nice Butters and the Price Point is On Point!


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby Really? I found her to be very matter-of-fact and non-chalant.
> 
> But what I will say, she handles her Business and She Ships Exceptionally Fast!
> 
> So, she gets mad props from me on that.
> 
> Great Customer Service.  Professional. Fast Shipping.


i heard that from a yt video. but this is the first time ive dealt with her.


IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby When are you spending your Sage?  And on What?


im spending it next week. i want califia leave in, pura murumuru lotion, darcys daily leave in, and im not sure what else.


----------



## chebaby

13StepsAhead said:


> I have the castor butter as well and I'm sure I'll like that just as much.


ill be using this butter this winter too


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@chebaby I was thinking about 2 Bee Mine DC'ers with one. 

And I need to get my Pumpkin Seed Exlir but right now it's OOS.

I bought too many.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby I was thinking about 2 Bee Mine DC'ers with one.
> 
> And I need to get my Pumpkin Seed Exlir but right now it's OOS.
> 
> I bought too many.


youmade it oos


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> youmade it oos


 
@chebaby Yeah, by opening my BIG MOUTH on that Exlir 

I only have the 2 I got on BF, now it's OOS.

_*i meant i bought too many sage groupons*_


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby Yeah, by opening my BIG MOUTH on that Exlir
> 
> I only have the 2 I got on BF, now it's OOS.
> 
> _*i meant i bought too many sage groupons*_


oooooohhhhhh i thought you bought too many elixers

i purchased too many groupons too. i thought i caould use it all at once. this sucks


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@chebaby Yeah, I should' slowed my roll on that.erplexed

So I guess I'll Spend:

January - 2
Feb - 1
March - 1

@Brownie518 Hello Ms. Brownie!


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby Yeah, I should' slowed my roll on that.erplexed
> 
> So I guess I'll Spend:
> 
> January - 2
> Feb - 1
> March - 1
> 
> @Brownie518 Hello Ms. Brownie!


imma spend all mine next week


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby Yeah, I should' slowed my roll on that.erplexed
> 
> So I guess I'll Spend:
> 
> January - 2
> Feb - 1
> March - 1
> 
> @Brownie518 Hello Ms. Brownie!



IDareT'sHair

How'd you know I was here?  I'm here at work, loungin'. It's so cold outside!!! erplexed

I have purchased so much hair stuff in the past 2 weeks...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *imma spend all mine next week*


 
@chebaby I can't wait to see/hear how that goes.......

Imma _try_ to follow da' Rules.... (Notice I said _'try'_)


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> @IDareT'sHair
> 
> *How'd you know I was here?*  I'm here at work, loungin'. It's so cold outside!!! erplexed
> 
> I have purchased so much hair stuff in the past 2 weeks...


 

Brownie518  Your Little GREEN Light is On!....
It is Cold!  We had a little snow blowing around yesterday.  Today it's a little warmer.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby  I think Imma try to get:

2-3 Pumpkin Exlirs
2 BeeMine DC'ers (hate that it's Herbal Scent tho')Wanted another 16 ounce back-up
Darcy's Pumpkin Conditioner and DB Shea Lotion
BeeMine Luscious*maybe*

I need to figure it all out, so I can just Pop them out!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518  Guess what Gurl...

I think I kinda like that Crazy "It's Perfectly Natural" Detangling Spray SMH.  And the Oil


----------



## beautyaddict1913

@Ltown you are so right that no buy doesnt work on here lol. I did well with THE "No buy until BF" but it was kinda like being on a diet where the moment u get off u overindulge, and I have been overindulging this month lol. So I need a lifestyle change lol, just buy a little at a time.

@divachyk I luv your plan. I need to make a similar one!

@chebaby glad you got a response from Krika! I remember when I complained about UFD overcharging for Qhemet in the Qhemet thread and then I looked up and they didnt have the products anymore lol. And I will mail your package tomoro.

@IDareT'sHair do u think that Sage will get more pumpkin elixirs since Darcy doesnt even offer em on her site? Did u ever get to try the watermelon oil?

Hello to the rest of the ladies. I slept ALL Day today! Guess I cant go out like I used to lol, but my flat twist out was sooo defined - too defined actually lol. So I wont be washing my hair today, I need it to stretch out! Tonight I will massage my scalp with my jbco mix and hopefully use up a bottle of smoothing lotion. I will seal my ends with something from saravun, since I can only use the monoi cloud UNLESS Im under a wig. Dont need anyone asking am I sick because Im walking around smelling like vapor rub lol.


----------



## Brownie518

I plan to DC with Claudie's new Deep Conditioning masque on Wednesday. 

IDareT'sHair - have you tried her Frappe?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

beautyaddict1913  I sure hope so Beauty.  I want to be Stocked (its a Staple). 

Gurl, that Watermelon Oil smells thebomb.com  I haven't tried it yet.  Will be nice for Summa'.

The Cherry and the Plum also smell amazing.  So does the Peach & the Apricot too tho'

Brownie518  No, I've never purchased the Frappe.  Been tempted 'numerous' times, but never pulled the Trigger.  You must give me Your Review.

Also, did you see what I said about that It's Perfectly Natural?  I still have a dispute/claim against them tho'


----------



## IDareT'sHair

beautyaddict1913 What Packages are you waiting on Beauty?


----------



## beautyaddict1913

I just found another natural boutique, kinda like nounou. Its called Nyenzo. They have the darcy's watermelon seed oil, since she doesnt offer that on her site. Some of the prices are like 99 cents more. They also have curl junkie (limited selection), bee mine, etc. The 15% off code still works. ANNIVERSARY


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518  Guess what Gurl...
> 
> I think I kinda like that Crazy "It's Perfectly Natural" Detangling Spray SMH.  And the Oil



IDareT'sHair

I love that spray.  Everything I've tried, actually.


----------



## beautyaddict1913

IDareT'sHair said:


> @beautyaddict1913 What Packages are you waiting on Beauty?


 
Just Hairrogant, Sage, and Hairitage. Debating on hitting paynah on Nyenzo now lol


----------



## beautyaddict1913

That spray sounds yummy! I need to get the Darcy's tea spritz though! I may get it with my next Sage order.


----------



## chebaby

beautyaddict1913 said:


> @Ltown you are so right that no buy doesnt work on here lol. I did well with THE "No buy until BF" but it was kinda like being on a diet where the moment u get off u overindulge, and I have been overindulging this month lol. So I need a lifestyle change lol, just buy a little at a time.
> 
> @divachyk I luv your plan. I need to make a similar one!
> 
> @chebaby glad you got a response from Krika! I remember when I complained about UFD overcharging for Qhemet in the Qhemet thread and then I looked up and they didnt have the products anymore lol. And I will mail your package tomoro.
> 
> @IDareT'sHair do u think that Sage will get more pumpkin elixirs since Darcy doesnt even offer em on her site? Did u ever get to try the watermelon oil?
> 
> Hello to the rest of the ladies. I slept ALL Day today! Guess I cant go out like I used to lol, but my flat twist out was sooo defined - too defined actually lol. So I wont be washing my hair today, I need it to stretch out! Tonight I will massage my scalp with my jbco mix and hopefully use up a bottle of smoothing lotion. I will seal my ends with something from saravun, since I can only use the monoi cloud UNLESS Im under a wig. Dont need anyone asking am I sick because Im walking around smelling like vapor rub lol.


beauty did you get your package?


----------



## beautyaddict1913

chebaby no maam not yet. It should be here tomoro Im sure! You know I would tell u as soon as it arrives lol


----------



## chebaby

beautyaddict1913 said:


> @chebaby no maam not yet. It should be here tomoro Im sure! You know I would tell u as soon as it arrives lol


i thought for sure you would have gotten it by sat. ive been praying you get that box cause there was a little incident at the PO while shipping it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby  I gotta go to the PO tomorrow myself.  Me & Curly are doing a swap.  

Lawd Pray For Me.......


----------



## beautyaddict1913

Dont worry Che it will come. If it doesnt come we will be okay lol!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I need to be thinkin' 'bout my Regi for Tuesday.  I decided to go into the office tomorrow.

Imma only stay about 1/2 day.  I was suppose to start my vacay, but I need to go in for a few hours.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby  I gotta go to the PO tomorrow myself.  Me & Curly are doing a swap.
> 
> Lawd Pray For Me.......


T you know its gonna be a mess in there lol.


beautyaddict1913 said:


> Dont worry Che it will come. If it doesnt come we will be okay lol!


girl if that box dont come imm be at that PO with some sweats and sneakers on(yall know i cant fight).
naw but the shipping came to $17 and the lady was like can i make a suggestion? i said sure. she told me to put that box in a flat rate box because it would only be $10. so i gav her the new box and i watched her tape the box and tear off the paper with your address to put on the outside of the new box. then i left. its been nagging me ever since that i should have stayed and watched her do the whole thingerplexed


----------



## divachyk

13StepsAhead said:


> I have the castor butter as well and I'm sure I'll like that just as much.





IDareT'sHair said:


> @13StepsAhead  I'm sure you will too 13!
> Those are very nice Butters and the Price Point is On Point!





chebaby said:


> ill be using this butter this winter too


I am enjoying that castor butter 13StepsAhead. I need to slow down on  using it because I gots ta' make that last until the no buy is up. Indeed IDareT'sHair. I think you'll love it chebaby.



IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby Yeah, by opening my BIG MOUTH on that Exlir
> 
> I only have the 2 I got on BF, now it's OOS.
> 
> _*i meant i bought too many sage groupons*_


IDareT'sHair - I purchased WAY too many also. My silly butt thought Qhemet was normally stocked and I was banking on using my groupons for that. Yeah, okay so much for that. I guess I'll just use my groupons as a means to try new vendors. That's about all I can do with them now.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I'm really getting excited about this No-Buy until June.  It will give me a good chance to use/try some things I've just been _collecting_.

Other than Sage, I think I'm done (crosses fangers & toes). 

Unless somebody has a Sale that's too good to pass up.


----------



## divachyk

chebaby, hopefully the lady did what she was suppose to do and ship it accordingly. Do you normally have issues with that PO?


----------



## divachyk

IDareT'sHair - My brilliant self went back and calculated how much I've spent in Nov - today and um, I should be done rat-na! $20 here, $30 there adds up with the quickness. I want Kyra and Pura but dunno if I'm willing to hit paynah considering my purchases to date.

Awaiting shipment on:
HH - 2 orders
Afroveda - 1 order


----------



## IDareT'sHair

divachyk  You can get your BeeMine Luscious and some other stuff you really like.  AV, etc......

Qhemet will probably be back In-Stock soon.  They only put a few products out there at a time (for some reason).erplexed

It will work out.  I just shouldna' bought 4.


----------



## divachyk

IDareT'sHair, I have 4 also.  I will use it for Darcy's, AV and Bee Mine if all else fails. I don't have KBB so maybe that's an option. Much like you, I'll have to put a few bucks with each groupon to make it all work out.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@divachyk I will look at KBB Nectar, Creamylicious and/or Super Silky.


----------



## Brownie518

divachyk - I did that one time, also...added up my hair purchases over a certain period of time . It was ugly. 

I got 2 of the DB Elixirs and one more with that recent groupon. I may have to rethink giving my sister one


----------



## beautyaddict1913

chebaby said:


> T you know its gonna be a mess in there lol.
> 
> girl if that box dont come imm be at that PO with some sweats and sneakers on(yall know i cant fight).
> naw but the shipping came to $17 and the lady was like can i make a suggestion? i said sure. she told me to put that box in a flat rate box because it would only be $10. so i gav her the new box and i watched her tape the box and tear off the paper with your address to put on the outside of the new box. then i left. its been nagging me ever since that i should have stayed and watched her do the whole thingerplexed


 
Its okay Im sure she put everything in there. I used to work for the post office for almost two years. Its like working for a bank - maximum security lol.


----------



## chebaby

divachyk said:


> @chebaby, hopefully the lady did what she was suppose to do and ship it accordingly. Do you normally have issues with that PO?


ive never had issues with them so im probably just overreacting.


beautyaddict1913 said:


> Its okay Im sure she put everything in there. I used to work for the post office for almost two years. Its like working for a bank - maximum security lol.


Thats good to know.


----------



## Charz

Hey all, i made the band for a little while but i'm back!

I used up a CJ Deep Fix. I have backups


----------



## Brownie518

Hey, Charz !!!!!


----------



## chebaby

divachyk said:


> I am enjoying that castor butter @13StepsAhead. I need to slow down on  using it because I gots ta' make that last until the no buy is up. Indeed @IDareT'sHair. I think you'll love it @chebaby.
> 
> 
> @IDareT'sHair - I purchased WAY too many also. My silly butt thought Qhemet was normally stocked and I was banking on using my groupons for that. Yeah, okay so much for that. I guess I'll just use my groupons as a means to try new vendors. That's about all I can do with them now.


i think i will too. there arent many ingredients andmy hair loves shea butter and castor oil. plus i love the texture of the butter.


----------



## divachyk

beautyaddict1913 said:


> Its okay Im sure she put everything in there. I used to work for the post office for almost two years. Its like working for a bank - maximum security lol.


I bet you looked fly in your USPS uniform beautyaddict1913


----------



## beautyaddict1913

lol divachyk I worked in mail processing so I didnt have to wear a uniform lol.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

beautyaddict1913  Have you thought about what you're getting from Sage?


----------



## Brownie518

I just realized I also have 20 more bucks to spend at Sage.....what to get, what to get??


----------



## beautyaddict1913

IDareT'sHair said:


> @beautyaddict1913 Have you thought about what you're getting from Sage?


 
I want Darcy's herbal spritz and some camille rose growth serum and Im not sure what else. I shouldn't have gotten those groupons. Its really just free shipping. Coulda just got $65 worth of stuff and came out MUCH BETTER....but hey u live and learn...and being greedy gets u nowhere


----------



## divachyk

Dang, really, our groupons really aren't buying us much beautyaddict1913? I need to make a cart and see what my damage will be for when I purchase at a later date.


----------



## Eisani

.........


----------



## Eisani

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby When You Say: "The Gel" Are you talmbout CurlJunkies Pattern Pusha' Gel?
> 
> Yeah, Girl, they'd hafta' take them $75 should be $35 Products back!
> 
> I woulda' told them I was off my 'medication' today and I had a Relapse in Judgment!





mkd said:


> Ltown, I am thinking about the french mesh rollers.  I have regular mesh, magnetic, flexis, and curlformers.  There are some roller similar to curlformers that I am considering.  They are bigger and don't make Shirley temple like curls.


 mkd make sure you let us know how those rollers work if you end up purchasing.



chebaby said:


> i thought about saying something but i didnt know if he had a right to charge that price or not. thats why i sent the email to find out. but imma go back in a week to see if the price has changed.


I would have put that man on blast right then and there about those prices. He may have knocked something off. I had to do that at a local bss about some Taliah Waajid Crinkles and Curls. He rang it up and it came to 9-something. I said I BET YOU LYIN, not when I can get it only for 5. He "adjusted" it to 7. 

Just got caught up on the thread. I snuck on my phone once yesterday while boo left the room, but our weekend was great and much needed! No, I'm not married or engaged . We just enjoyed each other's company and talked a LOT. Big things coming in the new year and I can't wait. I am so proud to be my boo's boo lol!


----------



## divachyk

Yay Eisani. Glad you had fun.


----------



## Zaz

I feel like Sage messed with our emotions talmbout yall can put in just the tip  

The best thing about the Aveyou groupons is that every time I only spent about $5 and would have 2~4 new items to play with, $20 ain't even enough for one item + shipping *kicks rocks*


----------



## divachyk

I forgot to mention this past wash I finished up a Taliah Waajid PMB (3 backups), bee mine hair milk (1 backup) and Kenra MC litre (1 backup).


----------



## chebaby

i just got a tip from an ooooolllllddddd empressri yt video about mixing kbb cream with hv cocasta oil. im gonna try it next week for a braid out cause i love kbb cream but because of the glycerin i dont use it during the winter.


----------



## chebaby

Zaz said:


> I feel like Sage messed with our emotions talmbout yall can put in just the tip
> 
> The best thing about the Aveyou groupons is that every time I only spent about $5 and would have 2~4 new items to play with, $20 ain't even enough for one item + shipping *kicks rocks*


i know, i want my damn money back.


----------



## beautyaddict1913

It took me forever to do my hair tonight. I did dry Bantu knots with cj smoothing lotion and saravun castor cream. I ran out of the lotion about halfway thru. I didnt want to open another one so I had to finish up with Enso Aloe & Marshmallow. 
So this month I have used up Shea Moisture smoothie & CJ smoothing. 2 products down 150 more to go. Literally. After I use up my Sage groupons, buy more henna, and buy CJ pattern pusha I'm done til Black Friday. Seriously lol. I put my entire inventory on my iPad and counted the products and I felt so guilty lol. And to think I have more stuff on the way. I have to do better in 2012!


----------



## beautyaddict1913

chebaby said:


> i just got a tip from an ooooolllllddddd empressri yt video about mixing kbb cream with hv cocasta oil. im gonna try it next week for a braid out cause i love kbb cream but because of the glycerin i dont use it during the winter.



That sounds good! Let us know how it goes!


----------



## chebaby

i will  if i use it on a braid out i know my hair will be soo soft.


----------



## Priss Pot

Hey ladies, I know I've been away for a few days!  I hope all is well!  I'm anxious to start the No-Buy as well!


----------



## Seamonster

The issue with the no buy is qhemet, Easter, and Mother's day. I am well stocked. For the rest of December I hope to use my Folica groupon, and Sage groupon. 

Sage charges more for their products than the original product maker, so I usually don't buy from them. Their shipping is awful too. I put two products in a cart and they wanted $10.85 for shipping. It only cost $5 to ship, so the rest must be handling. So my ten dollar groupon didn't even cover shipping. They have free shipping over $65, if they add 20% off so we can pay the vender price, cool. If not I live and learn.


----------



## beautyaddict1913

Hello ladies. Just sneaking on at work. Im starving! I skipped breakfast and havent had lunch. But my hair turned out very pretty and its soft and shiny! I really like the Saravun castor hair cream. It wasnt an option when I ordered for BF so I had to get the butter. I hope she restocks. I prefer creams over butters. IDareT'sHair does Saravun usually have the castor cream listed on etsy? 
Tonight I wont add anymore product to my hair and I will just do chunky twists.


----------



## bronzebomb

beautyaddict1913 - that's why I have not come in here!  each time I come in, I want to purchase something else!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

beautyaddict1913  Yes, "Contact Her"  She will get it For You!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

beautyaddict1913 Brownie518 Shay72 Eisani divachyk curlyhersheygirl

Claudie 20% = *XMAS20*


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Seamonster Sage's Shipping is a little Pricey, but it's always on Point as far Fast Shipping.  Always.

I also like the "Presentation" of the Products.  They're always nicely wrapped and very tastefully sent.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Zaz said:


> *I feel like Sage messed with our emotions talmbout yall can put in just the tip*


 
 Zaz  Or Said:  "No, But You Can Touch It".....


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Eisani Hi Ms.Boo!

Glad you had a Good Time.  Glad Ya'll Got to Spend some Quality Time together to _'conversate'_ (I use to hate it when people said that) 

Glad the weather was good for traveling and you made it home safely & more in Lurve!


----------



## Seamonster

Bobeam placed her poo bars on sale for $4, I got eight. I am going to use them for body wash, shaving and shampoo.


----------



## chebaby

chello ladies
im wearing my hair in my two braids today and my hair looks so dark and shiny. also my braid are thick all the way down. i dont remember my braids being so fat. i hope this means my hair is getting thicker. i oiled my scalp with my castor mix.

hey T


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> chello ladies
> im wearing my hair in my two braids today and my hair looks so dark and shiny. also my braid are thick all the way down. *i dont remember my braids being so fat. *i hope this means my hair is getting thicker. i oiled my scalp with my castor mix.
> 
> *hey T*


 
@chebaby HeyChe-Diva!

Gurl That's Good News about Yo' Fat Juicy Braids! 

Went to the P.O. to mail Curly's Swap and walked right up to the Counter, but Lawd Geezus when I turned around to leave the Line was out da' do'.

Whew! I timed that Mutha' just right!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Seamonster Who Bobeam?


----------



## natura87

Loving Purabody's chocolate smoothie. I am going to try using it some other ways jst to test it..but OMG my hair is still soft from using it as a DC and leave in on Saturday.


----------



## chebaby

Zaz said:


> *I feel like Sage messed with our emotions talmbout yall can put in just the tip *
> 
> The best thing about the Aveyou groupons is that every time I only spent about $5 and would have 2~4 new items to play with, $20 ain't even enough for one item + shipping *kicks rocks*


 i meant to do this last night but forgot. so let me do it now. 


IDareT'sHair said:


> @Zaz Or Said: "No, But You Can Touch It".....


 yall are both a mess lol.



this is so OT but i hate when people fall out of love with you


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby HeyChe-Diva!
> 
> Gurl That's Good News about Yo' Fat Juicy Braids!
> 
> Went to the P.O. to mail Curly's Swap and walked right up to the Counter, but Lawd Geezus when I turned around to leave the Line was out da' do'.
> 
> Whew! I timed that Mutha' just right!


 it was your lucky day lol.
lately every time ive been to the PO it was packed and only one person was working

speaking of PO. divachyk, did you get your package?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby  Gurl, I was just ova' on that durn Sage. Can we get a refund?  

I need to go look at the 'fine print'.

I wouldn't mind keeping 1 but I don't need 3 mo'.


----------



## Seamonster

IDareT'sHair http://www.etsy.com/shop/BobeamProducts she is an handmade etsy vender. Tastiredbone and a few other youtubers rave about her shampoo bars.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby Gurl, I was just ova' on that durn Sage. Can we get a refund?
> 
> I need to go look at the 'fine print'.
> 
> I wouldn't mind keeping 1 but I don't need 3 mo'.


 please look at the fine print and tell me what you find because i truly want my money back. i wasnt being funny. $20 aint sqaut when i NEVER order less than $65 from them to get free shipping.


----------



## Seamonster

IDareT'sHair said:


> chebaby  Gurl, I was just ova' on that durn Sage. Can we get a refund?
> 
> I need to go look at the 'fine print'.
> 
> I wouldn't mind keeping 1 but I don't need 3 mo'.



I was thinking the same thing, should have read the fine print


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Seamonster Yeah, I'm not into Poo.  I hope you like them.

chebaby  Lemme go see.  Especially since she was a 'tad' Salty that I had violated Da'Rulz.  

So, I should be able to get my $ back then.


----------



## natura87

I bought a heat condtioning cap this weekend from a BSS. I was going to get the Hair Therapy one but ...ehh I figure it will do the same thing and I can save on shipping.


----------



## natura87

I'm waiting on the Qhemet sale but the wait is making me want to buy something else in the mean time.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

natura87  What's the difference between the two Natura?


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Hey ladies. Lawd it's crazy out there erplexed. IDareT'sHair I will mail your package tomorrow. The line was too long and only one grumpy lady was working I should have done it this morning but I went to the mall instead and that PO was just as crazy.

I almost went gangsta on this lady today at the mall. A good thing my baby was in the car cuz I would've been on the news


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Seamonster chebaby  The Offer has ended.  I contacted LocBox, but I bet it's too late.

We mighta' stood haffa' chance if the Sale was still being offered.erplexed


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl  Whenever Curly.  Take Your Time.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> curlyhersheygirl  Whenever Curly.  Take Your Time.



IDareT'sHair Thanks T I will be there in the morning after I drop the kids off to school.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *I almost went gangsta on this lady today at the mall.* *A good thing my baby was in the car cuz I would've been on the news*


 
curlyhersheygirl  Lawd Curly!   Gurl....I can't even see you doing that!


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> curlyhersheygirl  Lawd Curly!   Gurl....I can't even see you doing that!



IDareT'sHair That crazy lady thought because she's driving a mini she can cut folks off just to get a parking space. I almost climbed the median just to avoid her.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My Claudie Tiffani should be here today.  I need to go look.

Sitting under the Steamer Nah with Marie Dean Vanilla Repair.

ETA:  Claudie said any packages ordered during this mini-sale won't be shipped until 01/05/12.

20% = *XMAS20*


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl How are you doing as far as using stuff up? 

I used up a JBCO recently and almost finished with 1 Jar of Claudie Iman's Butter (have 1 back up) and 1 on the way.

This No-Buy will really help me downsize for Summa'


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl I think I might be done. I still need to look at Nounou to see what's going on 1st tho'.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Seamonster @chebaby The Offer has ended. I contacted LocBox, but I bet it's too late.
> 
> We mighta' stood haffa' chance if the Sale was still being offered.erplexed


 i really want my money back. im offended by the $20 after aveyou done gave me a sale of my lifetime MORE THAN ONCE, im offended byt the sage deal.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair I'm doing OK I think. I used up 1 QB atheopika (sp) and I have 1 backup, a 16oz sitrinillah and I have 1 backup, 1 16oz enso twisting pudding and I have 1 backup and 8oz HV cocasta and I have 1 or 2 backups not sure.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair I'm still waiting on QB and I have a purabody list and now a new claudie list since she has a sale


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *i really want my money back.* im offended by the $20 after aveyou done gave me a sale of my lifetime MORE THAN ONCE, *im offended byt the sage deal*.


 
chebaby  No!  What You Really Need to be _Offended _at is giving that Ugly Man $75.00 for those 2 MHC Products. 

Now, That's what I'm offended at!



curlyhersheygirl said:


> @IDareT'sHair I'm still waiting on QB and *I have a purabody list and now a new claudie list since she has a sale *


 
curlyhersheygirl  I know Curly.  Soon as You thank you done, somebody comes up with a Durn Sale......


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby No! What You Really Need to be _Offended _at is giving that Ugly Man $75.00 for those 2 MHC Products.
> 
> Now, That's what I'm offended at!
> 
> 
> 
> @curlyhersheygirl I know Curly. Soon as You thank you done, somebody comes up with a Durn Sale......


 true true. but i knew what i was paying with that man was a mess. but i feel like sage suckered me


----------



## Zaz

chebaby IDareT'sHair I sent Sage an email saying $20 wasn't really anything and why can't I use 2 at once, she said I was only supposed to buy one + 1 as a gift which doesn't really hold because what if 2 of you gave me a groupon gift? Either way she ended up giving me a refund  So if you email her she will isue a refund 

All I really wanted was to try Purabodynaturals and get Donna Marie back ups, I'll get DM from Aveyou  eventually (not like I absolutely need those right now) and Pura from the source instead at 50% off anyway. I wanted some one stop shopping though.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby  I'm still mad at that Ol' Ugly Man.  I feel like I got ripped off with that one right there.  

I was just thinking I need to gone & spend Sage #2.  She told me to wait until 2012 to spend #3 (which was before she knew I had actually bought 2 more).  Lawd............


----------



## chebaby

Zaz said:


> @chebaby @IDareT'sHair I sent Sage an email saying $20 wasn't really anything and why can't I use 2 at once, she said I was only supposed to buy one + 1 as a gift which doesn't really hold because what if 2 of you gave me a groupon gift? Either way she ended up giving me a refund  So if you email her she will isue a refund
> 
> All I really wanted was to try Purabodynaturals and get Donna Marie back ups, I'll get DM from Aveyou eventually (not like I absolutely need those right now) and Pura from the source instead at 50% off anyway. I wanted some one stop shopping though.


 thatx girl. what email address did you email her at? imma send her one now. for all of them.
i rather just get free shipping or order from curl mart.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Zaz Imma try it *closes eyes & emails her*


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Zaz chebaby  Yeah Zaz, what email did you use?


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby I'm still mad at that Ol' Ugly Man. I feel like I got ripped off with that one right there.
> 
> I was just thinking I need to gone & spend Sage #2. She told me to wait until 2012 to spend #3 (which was before she knew I had actually bought 2 more). Lawd............


 are you gonna get your refund?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@chebaby Yeah, I want to keep 2 & return 2. 

I just emailed her and asked if I could return 2.

I want the other 2. I'll just make sure my purchases are right around $30.00 or so. 

You have to spend at least $25.00 and it's hard for me to get that $25.00 unless I do some Komaza, I might be able to come in right at $25.00


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby Yeah, I want to keep 2 & return 2.
> 
> I just emailed her and asked if I could return 2.
> 
> I want the other 2. I'll just make sure my purchases are right around $30.00 or so.
> 
> You have to spend at least $25.00 and it's hard for me to get that $25.00 unless I do some Komaza, I might be able to come in right at $25.00


 i just emailed her and asked for a refund on everything.


----------



## Seamonster

Well here is my plan for the Sage groupons, when I need something in the free shipping range, I will use that groupon. I am hoping she throws a sitewide sale up, like say 25%, then I could feel like I am getting a discount.

The issue is all the venders are having sales right now, I can get purabody for 30 to 50% off. I am sure she will want some money enough to have a sale soon.

ETA: Think I am going to get 4 choc souffle, 4 capauchu butters, 1 mango butter, and 4 body butters  Qhemet better hurry up because this coming out of my Qhemet money


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Seamonster I thought it said:  "Could not be used with any other promotions, discounts etc.....?" (Not sure) Need to re-read the fine print again!

chebaby  She Gone Be Like:......


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Seamonster I thought it said: "Could not be used with any other promotions, discounts etc.....?" (Not sure) Need to re-read the fine print again!
> 
> @chebaby She Gone Be Like:......


 girl i dont care. i want my money back. i was so excited to get another deal and didnt even realize i couldnt use them all at the same time. i dont want no stankin $20.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *girl i dont care. i want my money back.* i was so excited to get another deal and didnt even realize i couldnt use them all at the same time. i dont want no stankin $20.


 
chebaby ...........  And I want that $75 Dollas' Back


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@chebaby I should just gone & do a BeeMine Cart rat-nah. 

Either get the Luscious and a DC'er or 2 DC'ers? Not sure.erplexed

And then save the 1 for my DB Exlirs.


----------



## Zaz

chebaby IDareT'sHair I used the contact us page. Maybe if enough of us ask for a refund she'll give a real sale.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Zaz Thanks!  I already sent my request.  Will keep you posted.  I did make up a KBB Hair Nectar Cart.  I think the Super Silky is OOS.


----------



## chebaby

Zaz said:


> @chebaby @IDareT'sHair I used the contact us page. Maybe if enough of us ask for a refund she'll give a real sale.


 thats how i sent mine. through the contact page.


----------



## 13StepsAhead

Evening divas I'm about to M&S with jasmine's Shea rinse and my oil mix.

Sage is just a mess with that groupon.


----------



## divachyk

Ok, I'm getting caught up for the day! Hope you all had a great day! Today our fridge was delivered. I'm in love. 

beautyaddict1913, what program did you use to inventory on the ipad. I inventoried all mine on Excel and yeah, it's not pretty.

beautyaddict1913 and IDareT'sHair, when I inquired about the castor cream she told me she had to go the market, get supplies to get it back in stock. This was around BF. Beauty, let me know if you find out differently.

Priss Pot, how was graduation?

chebaby, no package yet. 

IDareT'sHair Zaz and chebaby, re: Sage. My shipping is averaging $5.35 for one item. My plan was to buy 1 item per groupon. Kinda of wasteful but that's the only way to keep cost down. I might request a refund as the items I'm interested in are oos - Qhemet and KBB.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

divachyk  So, Diva, Did you decide to request a Refund?


----------



## divachyk

IDareT'sHair I'm about to purchase moringa detangling while it's in stock. I will email if the other qhemet items I desire are available and if no, then I will request refund. I'm like @Eisani though, my code is not working. Did you enter it in the coupon block?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@divachyk Yes, and it works fine. I actually did 3 or 4 Dummy-Carts earlier to see what I would get.

But I Contacted Locbox and they issued me a full refund on the 4 I had left.


----------



## chebaby

divachyk said:


> Ok, I'm getting caught up for the day! Hope you all had a great day! Today our fridge was delivered. I'm in love.
> 
> @beautyaddict1913, what program did you use to inventory on the ipad. I inventoried all mine on Excel and yeah, it's not pretty.
> 
> @beautyaddict1913 and @IDareT'sHair, when I inquired about the castor cream she told me she had to go the market, get supplies to get it back in stock. This was around BF. Beauty, let me know if you find out differently.
> 
> @Priss Pot, how was graduation?
> 
> @chebaby, *no package yet. *
> 
> @IDareT'sHair @Zaz and @chebaby, re: Sage. My shipping is averaging $5.35 for one item. *My plan was to buy 1 item per groupon. Kinda of wasteful but that's the only way to keep cost down. *I might request a refund as the items I'm interested in are oos - Qhemet and KBB.


this is what i was thinking but then i realize its a waste of money. and we shouldnt have to do that. that coupon was dumberplexed

 i sent your butters in an envelope. it should have been there if it doesnt come tomorrow ill send it out from the PO near my job. here i am worrying about beauty's package and yours is the one that didnt come. well like i said, i have 3-5 pounds of that stuff so ill just send more cause i dont need it. if it wasnt a shame id send the whole dang thing.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

IDareT'sHair said:


> @divachyk Yes, and it works fine. I actually did 3 or 4 Dummy-Carts earlier to see what I would get.
> 
> But I Contacted locbox they issued me a full refund on the 4 I had left.


 
@chebaby FYI-------------


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@chebaby @divachyk

Contact get support @ locbox.com and they will issue you a refund.


----------



## divachyk

I'll just contacted Locbox. What email did you send it to? My coupon isn't working and I'm ANNOYED!!!! What did you say IDareT'sHair to locbox to have them refund you?

chebaby, I'll keep you posted on the package. Hopefully it's not lost in the mail. Somebody will be like _wat dis_'?


----------



## Eisani

divachyk is your cart at least $25 and are you including the dashes?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

divachyk chebaby beautyaddict1913 Eisani

I just asked them if it was possible to get a Refund?  And he asked me for my Name, Phone # and the last 4 digits of the Credit Card I used.

Tis All!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

divachyk 

Eisani is Correct.  You have to Spend at least $25.00


----------



## Zaz

divachyk said:


> IDareT'sHair Zaz and chebaby, re: Sage. My shipping is averaging $5.35 for one item. My plan was to buy 1 item per groupon. Kinda of wasteful but that's the only way to keep cost down. *I might request a refund as the items I'm interested in are oos - Qhemet and KBB.*



Same here, what I really wanted was to try Qhemet's CTDG but they're OOS, I thought about the KBB mask but that's also OOS and the other things I'd want from them I could get somewhere else with cheaper shipping.

I don't get why, knowing the prices of the items they carry, they didn't offer 2 options, a $10 off $20, or $20 off $40, a mess


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Zaz Yeah, a Mess & a Bunch of Greedy PJ's make a dangerous combination!


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby @divachyk
> 
> Contact get support @ locbox.com and they will issue you a refund.


 i just talked to cindy i think is her name from sage. she said she will process my refund through locbox. if its not refunded in a day or two i will contact locabox myself.


----------



## chebaby

divachyk said:


> I'll just contacted Locbox. What email did you send it to? My coupon isn't working and I'm ANNOYED!!!! What did you say @IDareT'sHair to locbox to have them refund you?
> 
> @chebaby, I'll keep you posted on the package. Hopefully it's not lost in the mail. *Somebody will be like wat dis'*?


 exactly no one will know what that avocado butter is lol.


----------



## Brownie518

Hey, ya'll. I'm here at work, with these crazy folk f***in' with me already. 
This is my last night until the 27th. We're all getting called in for year-end evals so folks are on edge and getting on my last nerve. 

So, anyway, I've been tearin up Claudie's like I have no sense. I'll be set for a minute.  My bask and Shi Naturals came today. Something else, too, but I didn't get to check that box. I only want 3 more things ...more Shea Moisture Purification masques and Pura Chocolate Smoothie and Murumuru stuff.


----------



## chebaby

Brownie518 said:


> Hey, ya'll. *I'm here at work, with these crazy folk f***in' with me already.*
> This is my last night until the 27th. We're all getting called in for year-end evals so folks are on edge and getting on my last nerve.
> 
> So, anyway, I've been tearin up Claudie's like I have no sense. I'll be set for a minute.  My bask and Shi Naturals came today. Something else, too, but I didn't get to check that box. I only want 3 more things ...more *Shea Moisture Purification masques* and Pura Chocolate Smoothie and Murumuru stuff.


  sounds like a typical monday lol.

i forgot i have the bolded. i need to try it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 Tearin' up Ms. Claudie uh?  Do you already have the Frappe?  I should have asked her to send me a sample.

chebaby So, what do you have left to buy?  I think I might be done.erplexed

Unless.........Somebody has a really good Sale.  Wonder when that Afroveda gone ship?  I forgot all about that until just now.

That 20% & Free Shipping is still going on.......


----------



## Eisani

divachyk is your cart at least $25 and are you including the dashes?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Eisani  What else (Hair Related) do you have to get before we start this 6 month No-Buy?


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518 Tearin' up Ms. Claudie uh? Do you already have the Frappe? I should have asked her to send me a sample.
> 
> @chebaby So, what do you have left to buy? I think I might be done.erplexed
> 
> Unless.........Somebody has a really good Sale. Wonder when that Afroveda gone ship? I forgot all about that until just now.
> 
> That 20% & Free Shipping is still going on.......


 im my sage cart i have:
komaza califia leave in
pura murumuru lotion
Donna marie dcc
donna marie butter cream
darcys leave in
qhemet moringa tree(i was gonna use this as a leave in but i may take this out my cart)


----------



## Ltown

Hello PJ!s. I'm copy this 6 months no buy. What will you chat about if its not buying?

Miss jessie having B1G1
http://www.missjessies.com/shop


----------



## beautyaddict1913

divachyk said:


> Ok, I'm getting caught up for the day! Hope you all had a great day! Today our fridge was delivered. I'm in love.
> 
> beautyaddict1913, what program did you use to inventory on the ipad. I inventoried all mine on Excel and yeah, it's not pretty.
> 
> beautyaddict1913 and IDareT'sHair, when I inquired about the castor cream she told me she had to go the market, get supplies to get it back in stock. This was around BF. Beauty, let me know if you find out differently.
> 
> Priss Pot, how was graduation?
> 
> chebaby, no package yet.
> 
> IDareT'sHair Zaz and chebaby, re: Sage. My shipping is averaging $5.35 for one item. My plan was to buy 1 item per groupon. Kinda of wasteful but that's the only way to keep cost down. I might request a refund as the items I'm interested in are oos - Qhemet and KBB.



divachyk I had everything typed into the memo pad on my blackberry so I emailed it to myself and cut and pasted into note pad on here and counted. Nothing fancy and it took 5 minutes.  And she's going to market? Where does she live? Lol

chebaby I got ur package today! Thank u! Yours is on the way - u know me and BJ are cousins when it comes to shipping lol. I had 3 boxes when I got home tonight. From Che's Boutique, Hairrogant, and Sage. I bout fell out when I saw Sage! I just ordered Friday or Saturday smh! That's faster than aveyou!


----------



## beautyaddict1913

IDareT'sHair thanks for the info. I'm requesting a refund too! Cuz I done already spent enough to get free shipping and I only have 2 items to show for it. Smh


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby  I was just looking at Marie Dean.  I have until 12/24 to make a final decision.

If I get anything I'll get:

1 8 ounce Vanilla Repair
1 8 ounce Olive, Wheat & Berry


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518 Tearin' up Ms. Claudie uh?  Do you already have the Frappe?  I should have asked her to send me a sample.
> 
> @chebaby So, what do you have left to buy?  I think I might be done.erplexed
> 
> Unless.........Somebody has a really good Sale.  Wonder when that Afroveda gone ship?  I forgot all about that until just now.
> 
> That 20% & Free Shipping is still going on.......



IDareT'sHair

Yeah, I got the Frappe the other day. I'm going to try it this week, after my wash when I try her new Deep Conditioning mask.  I'll let you know. I'm really liking the Vere oil, too!! 

Yeah, when is AV shipping?? Good question...

chebaby - what is the Carol's Daughter stuff you use or used to use? the Black Vanilla? Shampoo? Smoothie?


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby I was just looking at Marie Dean. I have until 12/24 to make a final decision.
> 
> If I get anything I'll get:
> 
> 1 8 ounce Vanilla Repair
> 1 8 ounce Olive, Wheat & Berry


 those products sound great

beautyaddict, im so glad you got your package.


----------



## divachyk

Eisani, no my cart wasn't $25 so that probably was the issue! Thx, requesting a refund. Will keep everyone posted.


----------



## chebaby

Brownie518 said:


> @IDareT'sHair
> 
> Yeah, I got the Frappe the other day. I'm going to try it this week, after my wash when I try her new Deep Conditioning mask.  I'll let you know. I'm really liking the Vere oil, too!!
> 
> Yeah, when is AV shipping?? Good question...
> 
> @chebaby - what is the Carol's Daughter stuff you use or used to use? the Black Vanilla? Shampoo? Smoothie?


i love the tui shampoo and black vanilla shampoo. they are both very moisturizing. but the tui is more so than the black vanilla.

i like the smoothies as well, all of them. i use them over night and in the morning the tangles just melt right out. but i havent used the smoothies in a while.

tried the monoi conditioner and it was ok. i only used it once so i dont have a detailed review of it.

hair milk, this is probably my favorite product they make(when it had the brown label. i ave the knew milk bottle but havent tried it, its supposed to be the same exact product though). i used the milk during a snow storm under sunshine and my hair stayed moisturized even though it was snowed on.

the hair balm is amazing. in fact tomrorrow im gonna smooth some on over my two braids for shine and softness. i loved this when i was relaxed and i love it now too.

oils, a waste of money lol.

leave in sprays, hated it. lol they suck.

ETA: i also love the purifying shampoo. the first time i used it i hated it with a passion. but now i love it. it is a super duper deep cleansing shampoo so it will suck everything out of your hair. but sometimes i need that.


----------



## divachyk

I contacted locbox via chat/IM. Before even taking my name, he IMd me that he attempted to refund all groupons but one had been redeemed. I was like "perhaps you have me confused with another client." He then apologized. But fyi to someone that your refund may be shorter than expected. Of course he didn't provide me with the name of the person he was referring too.

He then took my name/email and emailed Sage and cc: me indicating I request a refund. Within minutes, Cindy emailed back providing approval to fully refund.


----------



## Brownie518

chebaby - thanks for the reviews! I have the Black vanilla shampoo, leave in and smoothie. Maybe I'll do an overnight with the Smoothie. 
I used to love the Healthy Hair balm, too.


----------



## beautyaddict1913

Looks like y'all turned in early tonight. All lights are off. I'm bout to turn in too. I just requested my refund.  Thought I would just go ahead and get the pattern pusha from the curl junkie site but it's oos! Maybe I will just get its soon as it comes to aveyou, then I'm stocking up on henna next month and I'm done til Black Friday. I'm bout to break up with hair products and start dating shoes lol.


----------



## Brownie518

beautyaddict1913 said:


> Looks like y'all turned in early tonight. All lights are off. I'm bout to turn in too. I just requested my refund.  Thought I would just go ahead and get the pattern pusha from the curl junkie site but it's oos! Maybe I will just get its soon as it comes to aveyou, then I'm stocking up on henna next month and I'm done til Black Friday. *I'm bout to break up with hair products and start dating shoes *lol.



....


----------



## divachyk

chebaby, I agree with all that you've said re: Carol's Daughter -- I tried them pre-LHCF. The products worked great but it was so expensive. At that time, I was unable to get them on the ground. I moved on to other, cheaper alternatives. Now that there's a Sephora nearby me, I might reconsider them in the future.


----------



## Ltown

Early morning to you all!

beautyaddict1913, did you say shoes, i'm shoe hole i haven't brought many boots this year keeping up with the fashion but i just found 2 tears in my boots a good reason to catch a sale

I will be mixtress and make some oils/sprays with the stuff i have in my stash. I have copied some ingredients from yall favorites. (no names)


----------



## SimJam

Seamonster said:


> Well here is my plan for the Sage groupons, when I need something in the free shipping range, I will use that groupon. I am hoping she throws a sitewide sale up, like say 25%, then I could feel like I am getting a discount.
> 
> The issue is all the venders are having sales right now, I can get purabody for 30 to 50% off. I am sure she will want some money enough to have a sale soon.
> 
> ETA: Think I am going to get 4 choc souffle, 4 capauchu butters, 1 mango butter, and 4 body butters  *Qhemet better hurry up because this coming out of my Qhemet money*


 
thats what Im saying !!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Seamonster

Oh my goodness, I just tried the quinoa coffee moisturizing, wonderful. It smells like oatmeal. wonder if I can use it everyday. Gotta email Claudie I need a bigger jar!

Got my kbb mask from the bog1, and Claudies came. My curlformers are on the way, I am so excited!


----------



## natura87

IDareT'sHair said:


> natura87  What's the difference between the two Natura?



This one I have to plug into the wall, but I'm okay with that becuase its just for 15 to 20 minutes. I used the Chocolate smoothie from PBN and ....yeah, I am glad I am getting 6 more in the mail.


----------



## Eisani

Good morning ladies! Ltown I am loving my silk pillowcase! I bought 3 more so I can always have at least two on the bed at once . I also misread that Miss Jessie's bogo. I thought you were talkin about red head Jesse. I was thinking she done seen the light . I think I'll email her and let her know there's no real incentive to buy from her directly when other sites always have sales. 

IDareT'sHair I think my list is complete. After that Sage mess I ordered my BeeMine elsewhere and I need another protein conditioner but other than that, I'm all set. What about you?


----------



## natura87

Bought some things from Curlmart. I've wanted to try KBB's mask so I grabbed that along with the Avocado and Honey Twisting cream, Tucuma butter Moisture whip and the DB Styling Pomade. This will be my first time trying anything from both brands.

QB is playing with my emotions so my wallet went elsewhere.


----------



## Shay72

Yeah, where the sales at?? I wanted to get some Oyin & Qhemet and I might as well bite the bullet on the Terressentials now. Otherwise I should be pretty much set.

This morning I picked up my 2 Claudie boxes, SSI, and Hairveda. That's it. I'm not waiting on anything else.


----------



## Ltown

Eisani said:


> Good morning ladies! @Ltown I am loving my silk pillowcase! I bought 3 more so I can always have at least two on the bed at once . I also misread that Miss Jessie's bogo. I thought you were talkin about red head Jesse. I was thinking she done seen the light . I think I'll email her and let her know there's no real incentive to buy from her directly when other sites always have sales.
> 
> Eisani, I need to get me some too then I don't have to wrap my hair.


----------



## divachyk

Eisani, where did you get your pillowcases?


----------



## divachyk

What's good ladies!! I'm just deciding on another Pura order and Qhemet then I think I'm done since Sage was an epic fail for me.

The locbox rep inquired why I changed my mind. Did he quiz the rest of you?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@chebaby Chello Ms. Che!

@divachyk No, he didn't ask me. But he did say 5-7 days before it shows up in your account as a Credit. 

I was the 'one' that spent one. In fact, I got that order today/yesterday.

I also got my Hairitage Hydrations Order.

@Eisani Yeah, I might be done E. Unless something reaches out and grabs me. Like 30%-40%:scratchch

ETA:  I wanna know about the Pillowcases too!


----------



## chebaby

divachyk, did your package come?

i just placed and order with sage and it shipped already
i got pur mururmuru leave
califia leave in
darcys leave in
qhemet moringa ghee
DM dcc
DM super buttercream


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby Chello Ms. Che!
> 
> @divachyk No, he didn't ask me. But he did say 5-7 days before it shows up in your account as a Credit.
> 
> I was the 'one' that spent one. In fact, I got that order today/yesterday.
> 
> I also got my Hairitage Hydrations Order.
> 
> @Eisani Yeah, I might be done E. Unless something reaches out and grabs me. Like 30%-40%:scratchch
> 
> ETA: I wanna know about the Pillowcases too!


 hey T


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *hey T*


 
@chebaby 

Hey Lady!

You get any packages today? Mine were pretty uneventful. Just Camille Rose(Sage) and Hairitage. 

The Hairitage stuff looks really good. And I'm still workin' that discount.....sssshhhh

I think my next Cowash Imma pull one of them Oyin _Fortays_ out and start on that.

ETA:  I'd actually like to have something from either LocBox or Sage showing me my Refund & Dolla' Amount to be Credited. 

Did anybody get anythang like that?


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Hey Lady!
> 
> You get any packages today? Mine were pretty uneventful. Just Camille Rose(Sage) and Hairitage.
> 
> The Hairitage stuff looks really good. And I'm still workin' that discount.....sssshhhh
> 
> I think my next Cowash Imma pull one of them Oyin _Fortays_ out and start on that.
> 
> ETA: I'd actually like to have something from either LocBox or Sage showing me my Refund & Dolla' Amount to be Credited.
> 
> Did anybody get anythang like that?


 i didnt see anything yet that let me know i got a refund. and when i called my cc the money has not been taken off yet.

no packages today ill probably get sage and a package from beauty within the next two days

girl you betta pull out them fortays its gonna keep your hair nice and soft this winter

i still have that avocado cloud butter you gave me and i need to use it. i love the texture.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> i didnt see anything yet that let me know i got a refund. and when i called my cc the money has not been taken off yet.
> 
> no packages today ill probably get sage and a package from beauty within the next two days
> 
> *girl you betta pull out them fortays its gonna keep your hair nice and soft this winter*
> 
> *i still have that avocado cloud butter you gave me and i need to use it. i love the texture*.


 
@chebaby I still have like a 1/2 bottle of CR Jansyn to use up 1st tho. But I'll be gettin' down with the 40 in a minute. Yeah, that Cloud is nice.

This is gone sound totally Insane but I want to buy something. SMH

I'd feel alot better to see that Refund from Locbox/Sage.erplexed


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby I still have like a 1/2 bottle of CR Jansyn to use up 1st tho. But I'll be gettin' down with the 40 in a minute. Yeah, that Cloud is nice.
> 
> This is gone sound totally Insane but I want to buy something. SMH
> 
> I'd feel alot better to see that Refund from Locbox/Sage.erplexed


 well we going on this no buy challenge so you have a few days to stock up before then(even though we all BEEN stocke)
i think im through though. i would love to have an oyin whipped pudding and that cj gel but they are both sold out everywhere. i dont want to drive all the way to baltimore just to get one product


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby  Yeah, I have like 11 days to get busy!  I need to be done tho'.  

I can't wait to try out my Curls Sublime and some of the other wonderful things I have to try.

So, this is gone be good.  While beautyaddict1913 gone start 'dating' shoes, Imma start dating these Bills!


----------



## Eisani

divachyk IDareT'sHair I got the pillowcases from Amazon http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B003VL0CVM/ref=mp_s_a_10?qid=1324417270&sr=8-10 These are king, but they have standard size as well.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby Yeah, I have like 11 days to get busy! I need to be done tho'.
> 
> I can't wait to try out my Curls Sublime and some of the other wonderful things I have to try.
> 
> So, this is gone be good. While @beautyaddict1913 gone start 'dating' shoes, *Imma start dating these Bills*!


 girl me too. imm knock out this big ole norstrom bill and then ill feel a lot of pressure lift off of me. i want to start the new year with one less bill.


----------



## Eisani

beautyaddict1913 betta plan on cheating on them shoes when I get down there . We got thangs to buy!


----------



## Eisani

chebaby said:


> girl me too. imm knock out this big ole norstrom bill and then ill feel a lot of pressure lift off of me. i want to start the new year with one less bill.



I swear Nordstrom slipped something in my drink 

Ok so I have a "voluntary credit" on one of my cc's. Now I gotta go see who ain't sending something I ordered


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Eisani

Thanks Lady!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby  Yeah Girl, I wanna knock out some thangs in 2012.  And downsize alot of these CC's. 

Unfortunately, I plan use my Income Tax$ to get rid of some stuff. (No Fun)

Eisani  What you & Beauty gone be buyin'?


----------



## beautyaddict1913

lol IDareT'sHair!!! Thats who I need to be dating too! Bills bills bills!

Im going home to co-cleanse with CJ Daily Fix, Condition with Darcy's Pumpkin and I will do an overnight wash and go using Charz method. I will leave in Enso Aloe & Hibiscus and use DM Miracurl gelly as my styler. If I get flakes from that gelly I might just throw it away lol. I have had it a year anyway and flakes have been my biggest issue with it because its grainy in texture and those grains dont go away


----------



## beautyaddict1913

Eisani I can cheat girl! We can get some stuff from UFD and some makeup from Sephora! And have lunch at the Tappas restaurant around the corner! Im sooo excited lol!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ya'll I need a review of DB Cleansing Conditioner!  Shay72 I read it the Cowashing Thread you just used it.

I read where someone said it's just meh.    

Who in here uses it, has used it and what are your thoughts?  I know I have at least 4-5 bottles.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair I agree I didn't like it. It didn't clean my scalp and it was average on moisture. To me it's a step up from VO5 conditioners and I never really got down with those.


----------



## Eisani

beautyaddict1913 play time! Play time! Play time! Lol!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl  Thanks Curly!  Lemme go count them suckas.  They (most of them) might end up on the exchange forum.


----------



## Eisani

Just found the source of the credit- some nail polish I ordered early last month. I completely forgot about it, but now I want it!


----------



## divachyk

@chebaby - no envelope today 

@IDareT'sHair - I received an email saying I'd be refunded but nothing in regards to the dollar amount.

@chebaby @IDareT'sHair and @beautyaddict1913  - dh & I did Dave Ramsey and it works! Knocked out quite a few bills. 2011 splurging was fun while it lasted but 2012 will be a slow year for hair purchases as it's time to get back to bit-niz and get debt free!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl Whew! 

I didn't have as many as I thought. I have 2 & 2 Pumpkin Seed.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl Whew!
> 
> I didn't have as many as I thought. I have 2 & 2 Pumpkin Seed.



IDareT'sHair Now the pumpkin is


----------



## Seamonster

I requested a refund from locboc, how is someone going to sell me a $10 off of a $20 purchase, and then say it can only be used on a $25 purchase. I do not think I want to purchase coupons from a company that will mislead the consumer like that. Groupon even lets you know if the merchant has other deals that might be better than groupon. I need to stick with people I can trust.


----------



## mkd

Hey ladies!  

I ordered my Rollers http://www.ebay.com/itm/20-Curly-Cu...ultDomain_0&hash=item23160afe27#ht_3304wt_689

And ordered some funk butter from oyin that shipped today.  I forgot that I ordered it and I don't even want it anymore.  

I want to buy something too.  I have been doing really well.  When is the purabody sale over?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

mkd Hi MK!  It's over the 27th.

Seamonster that was a very interesting deal.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> @IDareT'sHair Now the pumpkin is


 
@curlyhersheygirl Lawd...I'm sooo glad I didn't buy alot of those. 

It is/was actually CJ Daily Fix that I have 4-5 of.

I also have like a Pumpkin Seed Sudsy Shampoo (DB) I got from Fab. I've never seen that listed.


----------



## chebaby

divachyk said:


> @chebaby - no envelope today
> 
> @IDareT'sHair - I received an email saying I'd be refunded but nothing in regards to the dollar amount.
> 
> @chebaby @IDareT'sHair and @beautyaddict1913 - dh & I did Dave Ramsey and it works! Knocked out quite a few bills. 2011 splurging was fun while it lasted but 2012 will be a slow year for hair purchases as it's time to get back to bit-niz and get debt free!


  girl dont tell me that lol. ill send another package out tomorrow. i gotta leave the house ealier than usual tomorrow anyway.

whats dave ramsey? gotta look that up cause 2012 i wont be buying like i did this year either. i will be saving saving saving.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl Lawd...I'm sooo glad I didn't buy alot of those.
> 
> It is/was actually CJ Daily Fix that I have 4-5 of.
> 
> *I also have like a Pumpkin Seed Sudsy Shampoo *(DB) I got from Fab. I've never seen that listed.



IDareT'sHair never heard of that one.


----------



## divachyk

Seamonster, I truly was only interested in Qhemet Burdock Root and Coco Detangling Ghee. I was sort of interested in the Moringa Detangling but wasn't pressed for it. Well, Burdock Root and Coco were oos. Moringa didn't meet the $25 threshold so I was forced to find another item that I was blah about to meet the dollar threshold. Tack on shipping which wasn't bad for FL, I would have saved about $10 in the long run for one product that I was sort of interested in and another I wasn't really interested in.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl  Me Either Curly.  It's a Golden-Orange & Creamy.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Well I requested a refund as well from Lockbox so I'll be waiting with the rest of y'all


----------



## divachyk

chebaby said:


> girl dont tell me that lol. ill send another package out tomorrow. i gotta leave the house ealier than usual tomorrow anyway.
> 
> whats dave ramsey? gotta look that up cause 2012 i wont be buying like i did this year either. i will be saving saving saving.


Yes ma'am chebaby, no package. Dave Ramsey is a debt repayment program that you follow in the comfort of your home. No meetings, no counselors, nothing like that. I read the book and implemented it within the household budget. It's a snowball effect to pay off bills. Much like a pyramid program where you pay off your lowest bill, then move to your next lowest. I swear by this philosophy; it works if you follow it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl  Lawd...Po' LocBox!  

I did get the stuff I ordered from the one I used today = 2 CR Moisture Butters & 1 CR Algae Masque.  

I still think I spent $17.00.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> Ya'll I need a review of DB Cleansing Conditioner! @Shay72 I read it the Cowashing Thread you just used it.
> 
> I read where someone said it's just meh.
> 
> Who in here uses it, has used it and what are your thoughts? I know I have at least 4-5 bottles.


 ive never used it but figured it couldnt be all that cleansing because louloumatou on yt uses it as a leave in and said she likes it better that way. so i figured it must be like a regular co wash.


----------



## chebaby

divachyk said:


> Yes ma'am @chebaby, no package. Dave Ramsey is a debt repayment program that you follow in the comfort of your home. No meetings, no counselors, nothing like that. I read the book and implemented it within the household budget. It's a snowball effect to pay off bills. Much like a pyramid program where you pay off your lowest bill, then move to your next lowest. I swear by this philosophy; it works if you follow it.


oooh that sounds good. i will finish paying off my lowest bill next week and start on another bill after that. after that i only have one more bill and i will be finished paying off my car( the one that was totalled back in Feb.) in Jan. so that will free up so extra bill money too. 
i read something that said at 25 is when you should start doing certain things and one of them is to get out of debt that you got yourself in in your early twenties. well ill be 25 in a few days and i need to get outta debt quick so i can pay for school in case finantial aid be like "hell naw you cant have no monies"


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I think Imma check my Mail.  I'm still waiting on that Claudie Pomade.  The tracking numbers I got on 12/14 was numbers for something delivered 12/5.

How Strange is that?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Welp.  The Pomade didn't come.erplexed  

I emailed Claudie.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> I think Imma check my Mail. I'm still waiting on that Claudie Pomade. The tracking numbers I got on 12/14 was numbers for something delivered 12/5.
> 
> How Strange is that?


  its actually quite funny. if she was a new vendor this would be a bad start but we know shes good.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *its actually quite funny*. if she was a new vendor this would be a bad start but we know shes good.


 
@chebaby erplexed Gurl....

I wants my Pomade! 

Especially after Ms. B @Brownie518 was sayin' how wonderful it is!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Um...So...By that Pomade not coming today...it's really making me want something!

_*ya'll know it don't take much*_


----------



## divachyk

IDareT'sHair - email just came through from the Business Ops guy at locbox: All,I've initiated a credit card refund of $40.00.  Please allow your bank 3 to 7 business days to process this request. Let me know if there's anything else I can do to assist



chebaby said:


> oooh that sounds good. i will finish paying off my lowest bill next week and start on another bill after that. after that i only have one more bill and i will be finished paying off my car( the one that was totalled back in Feb.) in Jan. so that will free up so extra bill money too.
> i read something that said at 25 is when you should start doing certain things and one of them is to get out of debt that you got yourself in in your early twenties. well ill be 25 in a few days and i need to get outta debt quick so i can pay for school in case finantial aid be like "hell naw you cant have no monies"


chebaby, I wish I had your smarts at 25. Took dh and I a little longer to snap out of it but now that we're focused, we're on a mission.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> Um...So...By that Pomade not coming today...it's really making me want something!
> 
> _*ya'll know it don't take much*_


 so whatchu gettin? cause i know you gonna hit paynah before the night is done


----------



## IDareT'sHair

divachyk  Yeah....That's the email I got last night.


----------



## chebaby

divachyk said:


> @IDareT'sHair - email just came through from the Business Ops guy at locbox: All,I've initiated a credit card refund of $40.00. Please allow your bank 3 to 7 business days to process this request. Let me know if there's anything else I can do to assist
> 
> 
> @chebaby, I wish I had your smarts at 25. Took dh and I a little longer to snap out of it but now that we're focused, we're on a mission.


let my parents tell it and im still slow they been telling me to save my money since i can remember. but did i listen im regretting not listening since the economy is the way it is now.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *so whatchu gettin? cause i know you gonna hit paynah before the night is done*


 
chebaby  Imma try to really hold off hittin' paynah.

I don't want/need anymore Pura or MD.  Imma chill.


----------



## divachyk

IDareT'sHair - "chill" made me think of the song, Let's Chill (by Guy). 

I will be chillaxen too. I might buy some Kyra with my refund but my purchasing is tapering off, especially since I'm about to hit paynah on my discover card.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby Imma try to really hold off hittin' paynah.
> 
> I don't want/need anymore Pura or MD. Imma chill.


 i wonder who gonna have some nice christmas sales


----------



## IDareT'sHair

divachyk  Funny You Should mention Kyra.  I watched _tasti's_ YT Video somebody posted in that Kyra Thread about the Hydrating Hemp Conditioner and ended up making another Kyra Cart.

I backed it all out tho'.


----------



## 13StepsAhead

Is there a code for MD? I have a cart and I may pull the trigger.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

13StepsAhead You hafta' go on marie dean on esty.com  It's 25%

The Code = *PREXMAS* Until 12/24


----------



## 13StepsAhead

Thanks IDareT'sHair


----------



## Eisani

mkd Ooh, I think I'd like those better than Curl Formers! I added them to my Watch List


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I heard back from Claudie. That notice was in error! 

SMH. I've been lookin' for that stuff errrday!

She's sending it out with my order.

@13StepsAhead You had me back on that durn MD Site!....


----------



## 13StepsAhead

My 2year LHCF anniversary is coming up and I might do an update thread, I just hate uploading all of those pictures.


----------



## 13StepsAhead

Don't do it IDareT'sHair I changed my mind. I really have enough stuff as it is, I just want to buy.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

13StepsAhead said:


> *Don't do it* @IDareT'sHair I changed my mind. I really have enough stuff as it is, *I just want to buy*.


 
@13StepsAhead Imma try not to 13! I feel like this right here^^^ (bolded)erplexed


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I looked back on Claudie (since it hasn't shipped yet) to see if I wanna add to that order.

Lawd...I need to sit down.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

This 6 month No-Buy is gone be right on time.

Imma little disappointed Nounou Boutique didn't have a Sale. 

I just lurve that Free Shipping over $30.00

And Lawd knows I do not, I repeat, do not, need any more Hairveda. I found another bottle of Cocasta and another bottle of Avosoya while I was out there looking at that DB Cleanser.


----------



## 13StepsAhead

IDareT'sHair so I didn't get anything from MD, but I just did a small etsy haul 2 bobeam poo bars and 2 broccoli butters.  I'm such a PJ, but I didn't get anything except AY for BF and I've been using stuff up, so I'm good


----------



## IDareT'sHair

13StepsAhead said:


> @IDareT'sHair *so I didn't get anything from MD,* but I just did a small etsy haul 2 bobeam poo bars and 2 broccoli butters.  I'm such a PJ, but I didn't get anything except AY for BF


 
@13StepsAhead I hope I continue to _resist_ MD. 

I want another one of those Coffee & Kokum DC'ers and maybe another Peach Syurp DC'er


----------



## 13StepsAhead

IDareT'sHair I was looking at that peach syrup DCer


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@13StepsAhead I've had it before & it's very good. 

I currently have 1 Unopened Jar & no back-ups.


----------



## 13StepsAhead

I really want to try it, but I don't want to like it too much and be SOL because its way too expensive to be a staple.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

13StepsAhead  You're right, I didn't want to get started on it either for that reason.

I know after I use up the 50-11 Jars I have, I won't be buying it (unless there is a 25% off Sale).  erplexed

One good thing, shipping is only $5.00 regardless of your order & $2.95 on Esty.


----------



## chebaby

im so excited to get my packages this week. im already thinking about what imma use this sunday for my braid out.

i have to look back at my old posts and see how i was using claudies protein. i dont remember if i was using it on wet or damp hair.
im thinking about shampooing with come clean, deep conditioning with claudie protein, and braiding for a braid out using qhemet morninga ghee and qhemet cocoa ghee. 

oh and i forgot to mention that i smoothed on some cocasta oil on my braid today. i love that stuff


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby  I'm thinkin' about what Imma use Friday.  I also hope I use up something. erplexed 

I may be able to finish CR Jansyn Moisture Max Conditioner.

And I think maybe 1 vial of Redken Deep Fuel.  That will end the box and I have another Box Left.

Will Steam with Marie Dean Vanilla Repair or MD Coconut Lime Hair Masque.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby  I wanna start using some of these Buttas/Cremes. 

The Lotions will be good for Spring as well as the _lighter_ Cremes & Buttas' 

I found a small jar of Claudie Ends Insurance while I was out there looking at that DB Cleansing Conditioner.  SMH.

Imma really dig deep into this Stash come January.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby I wanna start using some of these Buttas/Cremes.
> 
> The Lotions will be good for Spring as well as the _lighter_ Cremes & Buttas'
> 
> I found a small jar of Claudie Ends Insurance while I was out there looking at that DB Cleansing Conditioner. SMH.
> 
> Imma really dig deep into this Stash come January.


 i need to start on my butters too.

winter butters i have:
MHC buttery soy
komaza califia cream
bee mine luscious
qhemet cocoa ghee
qhemet brbc
dm super butter cream
AV shea amla
AV cocolatte
AV totally twisted
AV hemp seed butter
naturalista juicy leave in
enso olive and something butter


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@chebaby That's A Nice List of Butta's You Got There Ms. Che!

Imma use:

Enso Milk & Honey
DM Super Butter Creme
QB BRBC & QB AOHC
Christine Gant's Healthy Hair Butter
MHC Buttery Soy
CR Moisture Hair Butter
Saravun Broccoli Seed & Saravun Castor Seed Hair Cremes
Njoi Nourishing Roots Hair Creme
Mizani Night-time
Hairitage Hydrations Sprout, Hempy-Hair, Silks
Claudie Ends, Claudie Balancing & Claudie Isha Hair Cremes
SheScentIt Marshmallow & SSI Marula Hemp (Creme & Butter)
Marie Dean's Honey & Soy, Lemon Hair Souffle etc......
Afroveda's Fruit Cocktail
Hairveda's Green Tea Butter

I definitely have enough to get through this Cold Snap!


----------



## beautyaddict1913

So what are u ladies hoping to use up by the end of the year? I have a little bit of Curl Rehab that I may try as a leave-in tonight instead of the Enso. Maybe I can use up a jar of brbc as well. But that's it. There's only like 10 days left of 2011! Wow!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

beautyaddict1913 

By EOY I know I can use up:

1 CR Jansyn Moisture Max Conditioner
1 4 ounce "Its Perfectly Natural" Hair Oil
1 Tub of ButtersNBars Grow My Hair
1 Bottle of JBCO
Maybe 1 MD DC'er

*These are all things that are almost finished anyway*

I know you have more than 2 things you can use up.  

I have like 3 more Wash Days before 2012.


----------



## beautyaddict1913

Y'all think y'all gon use all those butters by March?
I wish!
I may only get around to using up
Hairitage Monoi Cloud
KBB butter
Kbn butter
DM buttercream
Claudies' Isha Creme

And this list is prolly a stretch lol


----------



## beautyaddict1913

IDareT'sHair I guess I'm a slow user upper bcuz that's all I can see lol. I think I'm gon step up my cowash game and I can really start using up stuff!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

beautyaddict1913 said:


> *Y'all think y'all gon use all those butters by March?*
> *I wish!*
> I may only get around to using up
> Hairitage Monoi Cloud
> KBB butter
> Kbn butter
> DM buttercream
> Claudies' Isha Creme
> 
> And this list is prolly a stretch lol


 
beautyaddict1913  No, not 'use them up' but use them to get through the Winter.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@beautyaddict1913 No, I don't plan to use those up, I will put some of the 'heavy' ones I listed into Winter Rotation.  

Most of the ones I listed are heavy enough to endure the Harsh Winter Elements.

Some of them are versatile enough for spring too tho'.


----------



## chebaby

beautyaddict1913 said:


> So what are u ladies hoping to use up by the end of the year? I have a little bit of Curl Rehab that I may try as a leave-in tonight instead of the Enso. Maybe I can use up a jar of brbc as well. But that's it. There's only like 10 days left of 2011! Wow!


 by the end of the year? probably giovanni xtream and i have no idea what else. thats a shame. but pretty much everything is full.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@chebaby 

Che, don't you have some Conditioners that are almost on "E"?

ETA:  This Summa' Imma try WEN (for Cowashing) I hope I like it.  I will still DC/Steam with something tho'.


----------



## chebaby

beautyaddict1913 said:


> *Y'all think y'all gon use all those butters by March?*
> I wish!
> I may only get around to using up
> Hairitage Monoi Cloud
> KBB butter
> Kbn butter
> DM buttercream
> Claudies' Isha Creme
> 
> And this list is prolly a stretch lol


 chile cheese. i probably wont use none of them up by march lol


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby  Right.  I ain't tryin' to use them all up.  I'm just trying to Winterize my Hair.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Che, don't you have some Conditioners that are almost on "E"?
> 
> ETA: This Summa' Imma try WEN (for Cowashing) I hope I like it. I will still DC/Steam with something tho'.


 i cant think off the top of my head lol. i havent been co washing much so i think ive used up all the ones that were almost gone. ive been shampooing once a week and no co washing too much so i cant remember.
i know i have one more use of nexxus keraphix and giovanni xtreme but i think everything else is full oh, i forgot i will use up a cj smoothing lotion by next week


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby Right. I ain't tryin' to use them all up. *I'm just trying to Winterize my Hair*.


  thats all im doing. i dont know what i will use up.
i have like 6 curl junkie rehabs not includding my liter so i need to use some of those up.

i have a kbb hair mask thats half gone so i got 1 or two more uses of that.
or and cj deep fix has 1 or 2 more uses(forgot i even had this lol).


----------



## chebaby

oh and when i go back to wash and go styles i will use up a kckt, no back ups.
i know i will use up claudies protein cause i love it so much. that and mhc olive you.


----------



## beautyaddict1913

It took me years and tears to use up my smoothing lotion. I think I got it in like August lol. I'm bout to log off and have dinner and cowash my hair. Maybe y'all will still be up when I get back!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby Yeah, Imma hafta' work on:

Argan & Olive
Daily Fix Cleanser
Strengthening Conditioner
Repair Me
Smoothing Lotion
Deep Fix
Rehab

I'll work these in maybe Spring.erplexed

Lawd...This No-Buy is right on time.  I don't need to think about a "PASS"


----------



## IDareT'sHair

beautyaddict1913  Girl Not Years & Tears.........

I haven't even touched any of my AveYou CJ Stuff......


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby Yeah, Imma hafta' work on:
> 
> Argan & Olive
> Daily Fix Cleanser
> Strengthening Conditioner
> Repair Me
> Smoothing Lotion
> Deep Fix
> Rehab
> 
> I'll work these in maybe Spring.erplexed
> 
> Lawd...This No-Buy is right on time. I don't need to think about a "PASS"


 thats a good list
i dont think none of us need a pass i know i dont.

you just reminded me of curl junkie daily fix. ill use that up soon. i should put away the shampoo and try to conditioner cleanse every week and shampoo only once a month.

and i think i will go back to finger detangling


----------



## chebaby

beautyaddict1913 said:


> *It took me years and tears* to use up my smoothing lotion. I think I got it in like August lol. I'm bout to log off and have dinner and cowash my hair. Maybe y'all will still be up when I get back!


  you didnt like it?
i use mine up fast cause i use it as a co wash/detangler and rarely use it as a leave in unless its under cj honey butta.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@chebaby So you can cowash with the Smoothing Lotion? I was gone use it as a Leave-In I think?

ETA:  I also have 2 bottles of that CJ Theory!


----------



## divachyk

chebaby, I love bee mine luscious. You can take all my products away, but don't take my luscious.    That's real talk.

IDareT'sHair, I need some more Mizani H20. The product overheated while traveling (flying) this summer and the product separated so I have to stir up every time I get ready to use it. A pain. Oh and, I thought you were using WEN this winter?


----------



## chebaby

divachyk said:


> @chebaby, I love bee mine luscious. You can take all my products away, but don't take my luscious.    That's real talk.
> 
> @IDareT'sHair, I need some more Mizani H20. The product overheated while traveling (flying) this summer and the product separated so I have to stir up every time I get ready to use it. A pain. Oh and, I thought you were using WEN this winter?


 its some good stuff. i love it too. that and komaza califia moisturizer are my two favorite moisturizers. and i usually dont use moisturizers, just leave ins. but i love those two.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

divachyk _I was suppose to (I think)_.erplexed  

I thought I said:  Spring/Summer.  Now I've put it off until Summer.

I wanna use up at least 1 of these Oyin Honey Hemp 40's.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

divachyk  For Me, that H20 is like Vatika Frosting.  I always like to keep a Jar on Hand.


----------



## bronzebomb

you see, when I come in here...y'all got me looking at other things to purchase! I'm not biting!

divachyk - I hear that Dave Ramsey program works!  

I'm trying not to purchase another round of expensive hair.

So what's this thread going to be in 2012?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

bronzebomb  Use 1 Use 2 Use 3 Use 4


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby divachyk  I wish I woulda' got a Jar of Luscious nah with one of those durn Sage Groupons!erplexed


----------



## Eisani

Looka here, nobody said anything about *needing* a pass, I simply will be making purchases when I got out of town. That's all I'm sayin. About to rinse this choco smoothie out of my head and air dry. I did promise boo straight hair for Christmas even though I don't want it. I've been loving my wng's lately. They have been perfection.


----------



## divachyk

I keeps me a thang of luscious @IDareT'sHair. I'm not due for one anytime soon. I didn't want to buy and have the product just sitting. I have plenty collecting dust already. Do you use your H20 for breakage control?

@bronzebomb, yes Dave Ramsey really works.

@chebaby, I've never tried Komaza Wiz Khalifah (califia)


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Eisani No, I meant, I don't eva' need a pass! 

I need to do like @beautyaddict1913 _*cough*_ and not buy a thang until Next BF.

Right Beauty????oke:


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby @divachyk I wish I woulda' got a Jar of Luscious nah with one of those durn Sage Groupons!erplexed


 yep, you need a bee mine luscious in yo life lol. but it stopped working for you right?


Eisani said:


> Looka here, nobody said anything about *needing* a pass,* I simply will be making purchases when I got out of town.* That's all I'm sayin. About to rinse this choco smoothie out of my head and air dry. I did promise boo straight hair for Christmas even though I don't want it. I've been loving my wng's lately. They have been perfection.


 thats a pass. aint no way around it i feel you though.
if i could go to NY i would stop off at the kbb store. but that aint gonna happen.


----------



## chebaby

divachyk said:


> I keeps me a thang of luscious @IDareT'sHair. I'm not due for one anytime soon. I didn't want to buy and have the product just sitting. I have plenty collecting dust already. Do you use your H20 for breakage control?
> 
> @bronzebomb, yes Dave Ramsey really works.
> 
> @chebaby, I've never tried Komaza *Wiz Khalifah* (califia)


  youll love it its thicker than bee mine but very moisturizing. no water in it though.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby  Yeah, I felt my hair was a bit 'dry' after using it, but I'd still get it!

I'd definitely revisit Luscious!


----------



## Seamonster

I am going to use up Tiiva coffee dc, SS DC, maka oil, HH scalp cream, and Moroccan oil shampoo. I just finished MHC olive you. 

 Lol, I ordered some marula tree seeds, so I can pick my own haircare off the tree.  Seems like I am going through about twenty bottles a month, gotta start mixing.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Speaking of Tiiva DC'er, I should/could use this up before EOY. I have like 1/4 Jar left. 3 back-ups

But I'll stay on Marie Dean (for now).


----------



## Seamonster

IDareT'sHair go on and use up that fourth of a bottle, MD seems to last a long time.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby Yeah, I felt my hair was a bit 'dry' after using it, but I'd still get it!
> 
> I'd definitely revisit Luscious!


 could be the protein in it but with a moisturizing leave in it shouldnt be a problem.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Seamonster Thanks Lady!  I will.  

And you're right, MD lasts a good while.  So, technically it's an excellent buy.  

Her 8 ounce Jars are so dense, it definitely lasts a while.  Even her 4 ounce Jars last a long time.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I hope I get a package or 2 tomorrow.  I wonder when Afroveda will ship?  I am waiting on:

Afroveda
Marie Dean
Claudie

*I think that's it*


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> I hope I get a package or 2 tomorrow. I wonder when Afroveda will ship? I am waiting on:
> 
> Afroveda
> Marie Dean
> Claudie
> 
> *I think that's it*


 when you order AV? during this 20% off sale?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby  Yeah.  I only ordered that 1 Bottle of Blueberry/Pomegrante Spritz.  

That 20% & Free Shipping is still on until 12/25


----------



## divachyk

Seamonster I have some Moroccan Oil Shampoo/Conditioner I need to use up. This dates back pre-LHCF. Hope it's still some good.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I was scheduled for vacay starting 12/16, but I've been going in.  

I said I was going in to clean up my office for the New Year, but haven't done a thang.

However, tomorrow will be my last day until next year tho' YAY!


----------



## beautyaddict1913

chebaby said:


> you didnt like it?
> i use mine up fast cause i use it as a co wash/detangler and rarely use it as a leave in unless its under cj honey butta.



chebaby it's just ok. It's not a good moisturizer. And I was tryna use it as a leave in. I will probably use my 2 remaining bottles as detanglers! I liked it when I was sealing with garden oil tho.


----------



## divachyk

@IDareT'sHair -- enjoy your time away

Tomorrow dh and I are renting a uhaul and taking some household items to family that we are gifting to them. Not in the mood because it is suppose to be raining. Ugh.

I have scheduled my TU for Thursday since my ng got a bit unruly. My wash day post TU will use up HV SitriNillah (2 backups), my last corner of Jasmine's A&S *_I tilt my 40 to the memory_* I will have to mix in another conditioner as those corners won't stretch far...probably will mix in something from Silk Dreams to start knocking that out.


----------



## Eisani

Dammit chebaby no one was supposed to catch that .

I'm with divachyk, I'm loving the Luscious. Using it as my leave in right now. Will add a tad more before my jojoba serum then straighten. I may be getting another cut as well. I think I wanna maintain mbl. Anything extra is seriously working me.


----------



## chebaby

Eisani said:


> Dammit @chebaby no one was supposed to catch that .
> 
> I'm with @divachyk, I'm loving the Luscious. Using it as my leave in right now. Will add a tad more before my jojoba serum then straighten. I may be getting another cut as well. I think I wanna maintain mbl. Anything extra is seriously working me.


ooops


----------



## chebaby

beautyaddict1913 said:


> @chebaby it's just ok. It's not a good moisturizer. And I was tryna use it as a leave in. I will probably use my 2 remaining bottles as detanglers! I liked it when I was sealing with garden oil tho.


its not a good moisturizer for me ether. it doesnt have many ingredients that my hair loves.


----------



## Brownie518

Hey, ya'll. I slept through all the chattin' last night. I got off work in the morning, came home, showered and changed, and went out shopping. I didn't get to sleep until around 3pm. I got my Bask, Sally's, and Shi Naturals. That bask shipped so quickly! I think that Manna hair oil is going to be a hit! The Shi Naturals Prepoo Buttercream also. Now I'm waiting on ButtersnBars, Afroveda, Claudie's, Hairitage, and the Saravun I just ordered. 

I had asked Saravun for Castor hair cream without the lavendar scent and she emailed me saying it was listed. Picked up a few other things, also...

I think we are going to see Mission Impossible Ghost Protocol and then I want to have a nice wash session. I have to look at all these new things and see what to use. Definitely Claudie's new DC masque.


----------



## bronzebomb

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby Yeah. I only ordered that 1 Bottle of Blueberry/Pomegrante Spritz.
> 
> That 20% & Free Shipping is still on until 12/25


 
how ironic?  that's all I ordered too!


----------



## Shay72

IDareT'sHair said:


> Ya'll I need a review of DB Cleansing Conditioner! @Shay72 I read it the Cowashing Thread you just used it.
> 
> I read where someone said it's just meh.
> 
> Who in here uses it, has used it and what are your thoughts? I know I have at least 4-5 bottles.


I used it mixed with something else so the jury is still out. I know I gave up her cream gel with the quickness. I used it 2x and took it to that meet up. I did not like it at all. Well it smelled good .



bronzebomb said:


> So what's this thread going to be in 2012?


We should stop playing and call it what it is: Product Junkies Unite or Product Foolishness or Product Gangstas or Product Junkyness


----------



## Eisani

Just scored free movie tickets from the "treasure chest" at work. Boo and I may have a date night on Friday. My sissy will be here from Houston tomorrow and I can't wait! I miss her.


----------



## beautyaddict1913

Ughhh why did I come in here? I had to go ahead and order the castor hair cream from Saravun - I started to get 2 but there was only 2 left so I saved yall one lol....but really I just used it once and liked it so I didnt want to over-do it in case its not as stellar as I thought!

I did a wash and go last night. My hair is a little stiff and shrunken today but its still SL curly so Im fine with that! Tonight I will use up my sample of the Saravun castor cream to moisturize and since I only have a corner I will have to use some DM buttercream as well. Im doing overnight wash and go's for the rest of the week tho. Maybe I will get to be off work on Friday and I can stay home and play in my hair! I really need to do a tea rinse. I saw someone do it by putting the tea in a spritz bottle and saturating the hair instead of dumping it in a bowl over the sink. Thats a smarter idea lol so I will be doing it that way.

Be back later! At work procrastinating on completing my assignments...as usual lol


----------



## natura87

My Curlmart has shipped. I got a raging headache last night so after work I went straight to bed, I didnt even eat dinner. I took today off of work becuase...well I needed it. My hair is in twists again using CJ's Honey Butta, well most of my head.


----------



## SimJam

IDareT'sHair said:


> *I was scheduled for vacay starting 12/16, but I've been going in.*
> 
> I said I was going in to clean up my office for the New Year, but haven't done a thang.
> 
> However, tomorrow will be my last day until next year tho' YAY!


 
T u Craay .... I dont even like driving by my office on a weekend, just upsets my constitution


So no Qhemet sale till January  Can the ladies who were waiting on the Qhemet sale get a pass for that sale .... I need my AOHC !!!!!!


----------



## natura87

SimJam said:


> T u Craay ....* I dont even like driving by my office on a weekend, just upsets my constitution
> *
> 
> So no Qhemet sale till January  Can the ladies who were waiting on the Qhemet sale get a pass for that sale .... I need my AOHC !!!!!!



I just uglylaughed in the worst way.

Ok...January is good.


----------



## Eisani

Your girl just got a raise ! Merry Chrimuh! LOL!


----------



## Eisani

SimJam said:


> T u Craay .... I dont even like driving by my office on a weekend, just upsets my constitution



Chile can I thank this more than once??? I am the same way! I will take an alternate route to avoid looking at that building, which I still end up seeing since it's part of the city skyline.


----------



## Seamonster

divachyk said:


> Seamonster I have some Moroccan Oil Shampoo/Conditioner I need to use up. This dates back pre-LHCF. Hope it's still some good.



I bet that stuff is still good



beautyaddict1913 said:


> chebaby it's just ok. It's not a good moisturizer. And I was tryna use it as a leave in. I will probably use my 2 remaining bottles as detanglers! I liked it when I was sealing with garden oil tho.



I thought I was the only one, meh on this one. It does detangle and smooth, but I need more, might put it in the product exchange.


We should stop playing and call it what it is: Product Junkies Unite or Product Foolishness or Product Gangstas or Product Junkyness[/QUOTE]

 I vote for product junkies unite



SimJam said:


> T u Craay .... I dont even like driving by my office on a weekend, just upsets my constitution
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So no Qhemet sale till January  Can the ladies who were waiting on the Qhemet sale get a pass for that sale .... I need my AOHC !!!!!!



erplexed January, what is the point of that n Qhemet is a winter favorite, if we order in January, winter will be over before we receive it. 



Eisani said:


> Chile can I thank this more than once??? I am the same way! I will take an alternate route to avoid looking at that building, which I still end up seeing since it's part of the city skyline.



 me too, and I live walking distance to work


----------



## Shay72

IDareT'sHair
You're like me when it comes to work. If it needs to be done, I will do it even if I'm supposed to be off. They have us so connected to work that I can remotely access my desktop. I'm getting better about it. I would like to have a better work/life balance especially since I work in recreation. We preach it, we should do it. One of my friends is the worst. She always sneaks work stuff into personal conversations. That's why I don't answer the phone sometimes when she calls .

Let me go check out the Qhemet thread. It appears there has been some type of announcement.


----------



## bronzebomb

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby So you can cowash with the Smoothing Lotion? I was gone use it as a Leave-In I think?
> 
> ETA: *I also have 2 bottles of that CJ Theory!*


 
How is this?


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby So you can cowash with the Smoothing Lotion? I was gone use it as a Leave-In I think?
> 
> ETA: I also have 2 bottles of that CJ Theory!


 yep you can co wash with it, use it as a detangler before or after you deep conditioner and as a leave in. i think most naturals use it as a leave in. it doesnt pack enough moisture for me as a leave in so i co wash and detangle with it because the slip is the best in the world.


----------



## divachyk

chebaby - nothing today. I needs ta' check my mail carrier's hair and skin. She's probably blinging with that butter while I'm sitting here running to the box daily looking like boo-boo the fool. I see you mail lady, working that butter. 

I receive Hairtage today. Fast shipping.

I'mma leave Saravun alone right now until I finish off the items I have from her. I have faith the castor cream will be available in the future. _crosses fingers_


----------



## Ltown

We should stop playing and call it what it is: Product Junkies Unite or Product Foolishness or Product Gangstas or Product Junkyness[/QUOTE]

shay, i like those names because it more true then u1b1, but the flip side we may get more folks i here then we want. I said it before private group!

How's everyone!  Congratulations Eisani, more $$ is always good.  

Charz how are you?


----------



## chebaby

divachyk said:


> @chebaby - nothing today. I needs ta' check my mail carrier's hair and skin. She's probably blinging with that butter while I'm sitting here running to the box daily looking like boo-boo the fool. I see you mail lady, working that butter.
> 
> I receive Hairtage today. Fast shipping.
> 
> I'mma leave Saravun alone right now until I finish off the items I have from her. I have faith the castor cream will be available in the future. _crosses fingers_


 girl somebody is all nice and moisturized with that butta lmao. just like when me and T's anita grant never came i know somebody's hair is all luxurious from it lmao.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72 I read in the Cowash Thread that you were using something else with the DB Cleanser.  

I might mix it with my Enso Green Tea Cleansing Conditioner, which by the way, is the PERFECT Cleansing Conditioner.

I Give that one 5 Stars!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

bronzebomb said:


> *How is this?*


 
bronzebomb I haven't tried/used it yet.  It is suppose to be very moisturizing.  

It doesn't smell like much. chebaby has used it tho'.  It as you know, as been discontinued.

Ms. Che, How is the Theory?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My Hairitage came today.  I ordered like 2 items.  So, they arrived.  And my Claudie Shipped today.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @bronzebomb I haven't tried/used it yet. It is suppose to be very moisturizing.
> 
> It doesn't smell like much. @chebaby has used it tho'. It as you know, as been discontinued.
> 
> Ms. Che, How is the Theory?


 i hated the smell but it had major slip and if it wasnt discontinued i would have ordered it again. it wouldnt have become a staple but i would have repurchased it. i liked it better than the argon and olive conditioner so thats saying something.


----------



## Shay72

Ltown
We can just ignore them like we always do.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I didn't know the Afroveda 20% = _*MERRY*_ was a 1 time Coupon. But the Free Shipping is on-going.


----------



## chebaby

who was waiting on qhemet sale? yall better get it from sage.


----------



## 13StepsAhead

Hey divas my etsy orders shipped


----------



## Brownie518

Shay72 said:


> Ltown
> We can just ignore them like we always do.





IDareT'sHair - trynna sneak in another AV order over there???


----------



## Zaz

chebaby said:


> who was waiting on qhemet sale? yall better get it from sage.



Oh no, I see she has the CTDG back in stock now after she already offered a refund, oh well


----------



## divachyk

Just hit paynah on my discover card. Let's just say I should be wearing a black hat, veil, shoes and stockings right about now.

ETA: Eisani, congrats on the raise!!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518  Yeah Lady B!  (Lawd...You know me too well)

I was tryna' get another one of those Blueberry/Pomegrante Spritz's and another Fruit Cocktail.  It said "0" in Stock but it allowed me to put it in my Cart.

Unfortunately, I couldn't get the 20% although FREE SHIPPING is still good.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Shay72 @chebaby @divachyk @Zaz

What Ya'll Doin?

I been errwhere. Didn't buy nothin' tho'. Lawd...I looked tho'.

I did ask MD to invoice me for another Coffee & Kokum DC'er, but I haven't heard back from her (yet). erplexed

But I'm really okay if she doesn't tho'.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I was gone do my hair tomorrow (since I'm off), but I may wait until Friday a.m.


----------



## divachyk

IDareT'sHair - licking my wounds for getting a refund on my Sage. Surfing the net a bit before bed. I'm working 1/2 day tomorrow before my TU appt. We're done with Christmas shopping. Do you still have a few items to get?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

divachyk said:


> @IDareT'sHair - *licking my wounds for getting a refund on my Sage*. Surfing the net a bit before bed. I'm working 1/2 day tomorrow before my TU appt. We're done with Christmas shopping. Do you still have a few items to get?


 
@divachyk Why?

No, I'm done with Christmas 2011.....

I still haven't received any type of Refund Information from Locbox/Sage ..have you?


----------



## Shay72

IDareT'sHair
Just getting under the heat cap with Enso's Moss & Marshmallow serum since I fell asleep.

I have my photographer  working on some update pics. Ya'll know how I do. I will post in here only. I call my one friend my photograper bc she's the only that is able to get good pics of me.


----------



## divachyk

I wanted some coco tree and burdock root. Those were oos the other day. I would have saved about $10 on the purchase had I kept the sage offer. I haven't received my refund as of yet. I'm watching it like a hawk. Are you now working on Christmas 2012? 

IDareT'sHair.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72  Do you have any more Hair Products to purchase before 12/31?  

And are you off work now until after the 1st of the year?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

divachyk  It's been a Ghost-town.  No, I'm done.  

I went in M-W (surprisingly) My 1st time in 10 years. 

I'm usually off 2 weeks.  I've now just cut that down to 1. _*le sigh*_

We're closed Friday & Monday.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

divachyk  When you said your products were back "In Stock" I went to check on my DB Curl Exlir.

It's still OOS


----------



## Shay72

IDareT'sHair
I plan to purchase Terressentials and probably that's it. Unless Oyin throws up a sale. I have to think about Qhemet. Nope I'm still working through Friday then we are off on 12/26. Then I work through the 30th and don't return until the 4th.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72  Folks gettin' mad at QB!  

That would be interesting if _Oyin_ had a Sale......

Did you get any Claudie?


----------



## divachyk

IDareT'sHair, I work a compressed work schedule where I'm off every other Friday. This Friday is my regular scheduled off day. We're closed on Monday in observance of Christmas. I'm taking Tues/Thurs off and working Wed/Fri of next week.


----------



## Seamonster

I asked for a refund from Sage, but it hadn't processed, so my coupons were still valid. But I wanted 6 qhemet products, and the shipping came to $20, it was ten dollars cheaper with no coupon and free shipping. 

I picked up two for $11 shipping cost, but I don't normally purchase such small quantities.


----------



## SimJam

Only reason Im not mad @ Qhemet is because Im addicted.


----------



## Seamonster

I guess I am happy I was able to at least use one of the coupons. Tried to buy something for $20 with $5 shipping so I could get what I paid for, got the you need to spend $25 message, just checking. It all works out in the end.


----------



## beautyaddict1913

divachyk don't lick your wounds. The free shipping is much better than saving $10!

Hello all! I'm getting ready for bed. Tonight I used up my sample Saravun castor cream. I have a full size on the way. I also moisturized with dm buttercream.  I will be cowashing tomoro night for another overnight wash and go. I am finally starting to appreciate my cj daily fix.  I am working on a bottle and I have one more left. I want to try the bfh cleansing conditioners too. I may order from them in January before I start my no buy til black Friday lol.


----------



## Eisani

Just finished flat ironing my hair. About to put in some rollers and hit this here bed.


----------



## Ltown

Good morning, on vacation leaving early for flight to OH!  Knock knock Ms.T

 I will catch up on reading, try to relax but family just love for me to come home and start drama that why i didn't move back after  i retired form AF 

I am loving this DMV weather 60's


----------



## SimJam

Today is my last day at work wont be back till Jan 5.
Our office party is tonight, wearing a twistout, but I dont know what my outfit will be lol


----------



## Shay72

@IDareT'sHair
I didn't get any Claudie's with this recent XMas sale . I'm not sure what else I could possibly get. I'm sitting here looking at my last order sitting on my living room floor and SMDH. My hair  her products.


----------



## divachyk

beautyaddict1913, where's the Qhemet free shipping offer? Did I miss an announcement?

 Hey Ladies - at work for 1/2 day then heading out for my TU. Wasn't in my plan to TU this soon but my hair was acting funky and TUs usually balances my hair back out when it's being quite 'tudey.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Used Up 1 Tub of ButtersNBars 'Grow My Hair' hair butter. 

I have another Tub (back up).

YAY!  Use it Up, Use it Up, *woot woot*

Come on Ladies, use up all those half-empty containers!


----------



## natura87

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby So you can cowash with the Smoothing Lotion? I was gone use it as a Leave-In I think?
> 
> ETA:  I also have 2 bottles of that CJ Theory!



CJ's Smoothing Lotion is too good of a leave in for me to rinse out, plus its way too thin. It is thinner than VO5 and that is as thin as I can go.


----------



## 13StepsAhead

I'm over here at work with Holidayitis. I'm ret to go. That's the downside of starting a new job, very limited vacation. However I will be spending new years in ATL with some friends from undergrad.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> I was gone do my hair tomorrow (since I'm off), but I may wait until Friday a.m.



IDareT'sHair

I've been saying all week that I'll do my hair today.  Haven't done it yet, though. If I don't do it tonight, I'll do it Friday night. 

I really hope no one has any Christmas or New Year's sales.  I just can't take it. I have purchased way too much these past two weeks. But...........if Shi Naturals, b.a.s.k., or Hairveda had a sale, I'd be on it. 

I'll probably be ordering from them anyway, before the 31st....


----------



## IDareT'sHair

natura87 

Thanks Lady!  Sounds good.  

I can't wait to try it both ways.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Hey-Hey Ms. B! What's Up? Brownie518

You know you got me wanting some Shi-Naturals especially that Pre-Poo Creme and that b.a.s.k Manna Serum.

So, You said you are doing your no-buy after VDay or until VDay? I can't remember.


----------



## 13StepsAhead

I'm low key upset by that QB sale. I wanted to get my order in before I left, but I guess I can still order and it will be waiting on me until I return. Luckily I still have a few jars left and the shelf life is pretty long.


----------



## SimJam

I have 2 BFH conditioners, a HV sitrinilla and SSI coco creme LI on my current "use up list"

only the sitrinilla has been restocked (3 refill backups)


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> Hey-Hey Ms. B! What's Up? Brownie518
> 
> *You know you got me wanting some Shi-Naturals especially that Pre-Poo Creme and that b.a.s.k Manna Serum*.
> 
> So, You said you are doing your no-buy after VDay or until VDay? I can't remember.



What's up, girl? 

No buy UNTIL Valentine's Day, at least. Shoot 

@ the bolded - those two are . Sale or no, I'll be getting more before the end of the year.


----------



## Brownie518

Hmm, I need to make a big Use Up list myself (SimJam). I'll have to do that this week.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair

Girl, I read your email!!!


----------



## 13StepsAhead

Brownie518 said:


> Hmm, I need to make a big Use Up list myself (SimJam). I'll have to do that this week.



I need to do this too


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

Told You.  Hmp.  You had me thinking it was MY Imagination................


----------



## IDareT'sHair

13StepsAhead Brownie518  Yeah, ya'll need to do that.


----------



## 13StepsAhead

IDareT'sHair SMH... I'm sure you have a few thangs to use up before u buy 1


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> 13StepsAhead Brownie518  Yeah, ya'll need to do that.








13StepsAhead said:


> IDareT'sHair SMH... I'm sure you have a few thangs to use up before u buy 1




13StepsAhead

Girl, thank you!! I was about to say....!!!!!


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> Brownie518
> 
> Told You.  Hmp.  You had me thinking it was MY Imagination................



I DID notice it...erplexed

Not on these last things, though. You??


----------



## 13StepsAhead

Brownie518 these PJs stay callin out the small timers


----------



## Brownie518

13StepsAhead said:


> Brownie518 these PJs stay callin out the small timers



Umm hmmm.....shole do!!!


----------



## SimJam

The use up list only works if you stick to it ... hmph ... go figure 

I want to get those BFH outta my fridge because once I get the stuff i bought during BF and after I'll need the space.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

13StepsAhead Brownie518

We made up our list either yesterday or Tuesday.  So, ya'll late.


----------



## Brownie518

I make use up lists once in a while but I'm going to make a big one like I did before. I think I'll make it a Use by March 1st list. I should get a lot finished in 2 months time. 

I can't wait to wash my hair. I like trying out new things.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Yeah, I can't WAIT to do mine either Ms. B @Brownie518 My Head is Greazy as a Pork Chop.  

I should slip on a Baggy for a few hours.

It's good just being home and just lounging around.

Hopefully I may be able to use up something tomorrow. I know I'll use 1 Redken Deep Fuel Vial and maybe the rest of a jar of Tiiva DC'er.


----------



## Brownie518

I don't think I'll use anything up. I plan to use all new products. I plan to soak my head in Claudie's Vere oil, I think.


----------



## beautyaddict1913

divachyk its $65 with free shipping at Sage, thats better than saving $10. I spent $10 for one voucher, I got 2 products, and spent $16 after shipping. Thats $26. The main problem was that I still had two vouchers left! So spending $10 to get $10 off is crazy lol.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

beautyaddict1913  Same Here.  After the Groupon, I still paid $18.00 for my products & Shipping.erplexed

Brownie518  Mine is soaked in "It's Perfectly Natural" Oil.  I'm mad I like that mess.  I love the Oil & the Detangler.

Still haven't tried the Pre-Poo Rx or the Black Tea Spritz, but think I'll like those too.erplexed ..........


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> beautyaddict1913  Same Here.  After the Groupon, I still paid $18.00 for my products & Shipping.erplexed
> 
> Brownie518  Mine is soaked in "It's Perfectly Natural" Oil.  I'm mad I like that mess.  I love the Oil & the Detangler.
> 
> Still haven't tried the Pre-Poo Rx or the Black Tea Spritz, but think I'll like those too.erplexed ..........



IDareT'sHair

Sorry, but I think you will, too...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

SMH.  Lawd knows I clowned her Royally.  

And actually still have a dispute in for the detangler not being full.

Still haven't heard from her or PayPal on that one.  (Although I didn't expect to hear from her).  I did read on her site she is on vacay.  

I asked for a reimbursement for the Detangler or another Bottle.  _*doin' an Ori O move on me shortin' my product*_


----------



## Brownie518

^^ I didn't know about the Detangler issue!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518  Yeah, that's why I haven't closed the Dispute.  The Detangler was missing about 2-3 ounces of product.

I asked for either a replacement or a refund.  So, they kept the dispute in tact.


----------



## bronzebomb

I am waiting on Koils by Nature, Pura Natural, Nine West, & Goody Beads.  Once it all arrives I am done shopping.  

Next year's goals are 6 more inchs of hair, weight loss, and becoming debt free.  

I may purchase the product pusha and Halley's Curls Salon relaxed hair.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Waiting On:

Marie Dean
Afroveda
Claudie
Kyra's Ultimate

I think that's it!


----------



## chebaby

chello ladies
i am in such a chipper mood today. hope it lasts all through next year. i am looking forward to christmas, mny b-day, and accomplishing goals in 2012.

so i took my braids out today, shampooed with come clean, conditioned and detangled with giovanni xtreme and did a naked wash and go puff. my hair feels really good.

i cant wait until sunday so i can do a braid out with qhemet moringa(which i got today from sage and i like the new smell, reminds me of 7up) and cocoa ghee i think that will be a nice braid out.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Hey all


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby  Chello-Chipper-Che!

Glad you're in a fantastic mood today!  I hope I get something, but I don't think I will.  Glad your Sage came. 

She ships super fast.  Now I wish I woulda' kept my Groupons

I still haven't gotten a shipping notice from:

Kyra
Afroveda
Marie Dean

I hope we all accomplished our 2012 Goals.  I hope it's a Great Year!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl

Hey Ms. Curly!  I haven't checked my mail.  Maybe I will get a Curly-Package today!


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair I hope you receive it today as well


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl

Yeah, I needs something to Open!.....

Have you bought anything else Curly?  I just placed another small Kyra order.erplexed


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair I have a claudie cart and purabody cart ready just waiting to hit "paynah". Is 6 smoothies ( 12 total ) too many?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> @IDareT'sHair I have a claudie cart and purabody cart ready just waiting to hit "paynah". *Is 6 smoothies ( 12 total ) too many?*


 
curlyhersheygirl Naw Curly  *j/k* That sounds good.  

You can always share them with your Sis.

Man, that sounds so good!   That B1G1 Sale is thebomb.com


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby Chello-Chipper-Che!
> 
> Glad you're in a fantastic mood today! I hope I get something, but I don't think I will. Glad your Sage came.
> 
> She ships super fast. Now I wish I woulda' kept my Groupons
> 
> I still haven't gotten a shipping notice from:
> 
> Kyra
> Afroveda
> Marie Dean
> 
> I hope we all accomplished our 2012 Goals. I hope it's a Great Year!


 girl them stanking groupons makes me mad err time i think about them only aveyou can make me be offended by another vendors discounts lol.

but i still love sage. the pura murumuru tahitian vanilla does not smell like your typical vanilla. its actually light but sweet and i would not think the smell was vanilla.

on another note. so i ordered another DM DCC, and yall know i ***** all the time about how the texture is always different. well this jar is just like the jar i currently have the reason i like this texture is because its super thick and creamy and doesnt even jiggle that much. her other textures are really light and jiggly wiggly like bee mine curly butter.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> curlyhersheygirl Naw Curly  *j/k* That sounds good.
> 
> You can always share them with your Sis.
> 
> Man, that sounds so good! * That B1G1 Sale is thebomb.com*



IDareT'sHair It sure is


----------



## chebaby

ETA: T, i cant wait to hear your reviews on kyra stuff.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@chebaby Yeah, if a Sista' can getting a Shipping Notice. .....

I emailed them and asked them to combine shipping (since the 1st order hasn't shipped) and refund me the difference.

I only got the Hemp DC'er. I didn't get anything else.

Your regimen sounded really good. Imma do mine tomorrow and again on Tuesday.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

It's not too late to give a great gift! We're offering a special holiday deal on our e-gift cards: Get a $100 gift card for just $75 (25% OFF.) Happy holidays from AveYou!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> girl them stanking groupons makes me mad err time i think about them only aveyou can make me be offended by another vendors discounts lol.
> 
> but i still love sage. *the pura murumuru tahitian vanilla does not smell like your typical vanilla. its actually light but sweet and i would not think the smell was vanilla*.
> 
> on another note. *so i ordered another DM DCC, and yall know i ***** all the time about how the texture is always different. well this jar is just like the jar i currently have the reason i like this texture is because its super thick and creamy and doesnt even jiggle that much.* her other textures are really light and jiggly wiggly like bee mine curly butter.


 
@chebaby I love that Pura Murumuru Lotion! I got 4 in Tahitian Vanilla. It will be perfect for Spring. 

And you're right, it doesn't smell like No Durn "Vanilla"

I know you are always leery about what kind of DM DCC you gone get Maybe she has her 'consistency' issues worked out nah.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl  Imma pass.  But that is $25.00 worth of Free Products.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair I'm passing too. Just posted for those not on FB


----------



## Shay72

Every year I say I'm gonna take more days off during the holidays . I will be sitting in there going crazy tomorrow. Well at least they're letting us off at 2pm .


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl chebaby  My Kyra's Came today!  YAY! 

And It smells absolutely delicious.

No Curly today tho'.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby I love that Pura Murumuru Lotion! I got 4 in Tahitian Vanilla. It will be perfect for Spring.
> 
> And you're right, it doesn't smell like No Durn "Vanilla"
> 
> I know you are always leery about what kind of DM DCC you gone get Maybe she has her 'consistency' issues worked out nah.


 i hope you like that hemp conditioner. might end up being as good as honey hemp

girl i never know what imma get with DM. i light get a lotion one day and the next its a butter thats a shame.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72  Yeah, it was a Ghost-town where I am yesterday, and I know today it was worse (but we closed early today) and Closed tomorrow & Monday.

Them Crazy Folks was tryna' talk me into coming in today. 

Nah Son.  I wasn't suppose to be in all week.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby  Somebody posted tasti's YT Video on Kyra's Hemp and she  compared it to Oyin HH.  We'll See.

I think it's the same price tho'.  They 16 ounce was $18.00 and I think OHH's 16 ounce is also 18?


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> curlyhersheygirl chebaby  My Kyra's Came today!  YAY!
> 
> And It smells absolutely delicious.
> 
> *No Curly today tho'*.



IDareT'sHair aww man he said it would get there today  I hope you get it tomorrow


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl

Probably tomorrow.  So, did you end up with the 12 Smoothies...


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair Not yet


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl Did you get any of the Pura Milks, Butters or Oils?


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> curlyhersheygirl  Did you get any of the Pura Milks, Butters or Oils?



IDareT'sHair No that's what holding me up . I may just get the smoothies.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl

My 1st Pura order I got 4 Smoothies. My 2nd order I got 4 Milks. 

I think I'm done.


----------



## bronzebomb

Oh shot!  I forgot about my AFroVeda....

I got my Koils by Nature butter today!


----------



## 13StepsAhead

curlyhersheygirl said:


> It's not too late to give a great gift! We're offering a special holiday deal on our e-gift cards: Get a $100 gift card for just $75 (25% OFF.) Happy holidays from AveYou!



 hmmm I wonder if I can use the 15 off coupon code with that?


----------



## chebaby

somebody help me i wanna straighten for my birthday sooooooo bad. it just hit me like a ton of bricks. but i. just. cant. do. it. somebody stop me please.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

oke:oke:oke:chebaby  Don't Do It!


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> oke:oke:okechebaby Don't Do It!


 im tryna stop myself. its hard. usually when i straighten my hair be puffy so its easy for me not to like it. but when i went to them dominicans my hair looks sooooo nice(i wouldnt go back but i would try to duplicate the look myself). but the front is already a lil damagederplexed


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby  You might be able to do it, but not as much HEAT!:heated:


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair

I don't remember; what was the reason you returned those recent Sage groupons???


----------



## 13StepsAhead

Don't do it Che you can probably do a nice twist or braid out.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> @IDareT'sHair
> 
> *I don't remember; what was the reason you returned those recent Sage groupons???*


 
@Brownie518

Yeah, after we did the "Math" it wasn't such deal.erplexed


----------



## chebaby

yall right, i aint gonna do it lol. i just got finished looking at my hair and i like it better this way. 
tomorrow i need to co wash again cause ive been doing a lot of protein to bounce my hair back and no enough moisturie so its a tad bit dry. plus i left it naked today.
so tomorrow im gonna co wash with curl junkie rehab and use kckt as a leave in.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@chebaby

Tomorrow I think Imma use:

Jansyn Moisture Max (CR) Cowash
Redken Deep Fuel *under dryer no plastic cap*
Steam w/Tiiva
Black Tea Rinse
ACV Hairveda finishing rinse
Apply Leave-In "Its Perfectly Natural"
DB Exlir & Dry


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Used Up 1 Claudie Iman Hair Butter.  I have 1 Back-Up & 1 On the Way!


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Tomorrow I think Imma use:
> 
> Jansyn Moisture Max (CR) Cowash
> Redken Deep Fuel *under dryer no plastic cap*
> Steam w/Tiiva
> Black Tea Rinse
> ACV Hairveda finishing rinse
> Apply Leave-In "Its Perfectly Natural"
> DB Exlir & Dry


 that sounds good

i cant wait to co wash tomorrow. my hair is parched.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> that sounds good
> 
> *i cant wait to co wash tomorrow. my hair is parched.*


 
chebaby  I wanna be finished with mine by Noon (if I can drag myself outta bed).....


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby I wanna be finished with mine by Noon (if I can drag myself outta bed).....


 girl you off, stay in bed as long as possible thats the best part of being off work.


----------



## bronzebomb

all this time i was thinking Marie Dean was Donna Marie...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

bronzebomb said:


> *all this time i was thinking Marie Dean was Donna Marie...*


 
bronzebomb  Gurl...You So Crazy! 

Lawd....What made you discover the difference?.....


----------



## chebaby

bronzebomb said:


> all this time i was thinking Marie Dean was Donna Marie...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby  What Cha' Doin'? 

I just ordered the Pre-Poo Creme from Shi-Naturals.erplexed

_*durn random purchases*_


----------



## bronzebomb

i googled Marie Dean and said "oh she changed the labels"

then i realized...these are not the same names.  

y'all junkies got me seeing double.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

bronzebomb said:


> *i googled Marie Dean and said "oh she changed the labels"*
> 
> *then i realized...these are not the same names.*
> 
> *y'all junkies got me seeing double*.


 
bronzebomb  Hmp. 

Umm....No You _won't_ try to blame that on Us!

So, did you order Any?.....

Did you see that Che? chebaby  Oh No She Didn't.....


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby What Cha' Doin'?
> 
> I just ordered the Pre-Poo Creme from Shi-Naturals.erplexed
> 
> _**durn random purchases**_


  unlike you, im trying NOT to buy something but i know its hard.


----------



## bronzebomb

I'm looking.  I need to get my fix before the new year.  I probably should not have googled it.  Lawd, folks coming out with new product lines each week!

When did she launch?  Next, I'm sure KimmayTube - Luv Naturals will launch soon.

I don't need anything else.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @bronzebomb Hmp.
> 
> Umm....No You _won't_ try to blame that on Us!
> 
> So, did you order Any?.....
> 
> Did you see that Che? @chebaby Oh No She Didn't.....


 always trying to place blame on others

speaking of donna marie, i got an email that shes having a sale.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby Lawd...I done bought 3 things today.

1 12 ounce MD Coffee & Kokum DC'er
2 16 ounce Kyra's Hemp
1 8 ounce Shi-Naturals Pre-Poo Creme

I need to quit.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby  Donna Marie doesn't have many Products.  

MDean has products out the Ying-Yang  and I must admit, most of them I've tried are very good.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

bronzebomb  Marie Dean has been around for some time.  I remember last year Fab talmbout it. 

And Brownie518 had sent me some Marie Dean a year or so ago.

I never bought any because it's expensive.  

And then I broke down and bought: A Sampler of the Hair Moisturizers and the Sampler of the Conditioners and I've been Outta Control ever since.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby Lawd...I done bought 3 things today.
> 
> 1 12 ounce MD Coffee & Kokum DC'er
> 2 16 ounce Kyra's Hemp
> 1 8 ounce Shi-Naturals Pre-Poo Creme
> 
> I need to quit.


 you got some good soundning stuff.


IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby Donna Marie doesn't have many Products.
> 
> *MDean has products out the Ying-Yang*  and I must admit, most of them I've tried are very good.


 yes she does girl. her site is PACKED with products. she got products for err body


----------



## bronzebomb

chebaby & IDareT'sHair - I gotta blame someone, cuz I refuse to believe that I have an addiction.  I'd rather be bullied into buying products than to think I have a problem. sucks my teeth and rolls my eyes

_giving myself the side eye_


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> you got some good soundning stuff.
> 
> *yes she does girl. her site is PACKED with products. she got products for err body*


 
chebaby  Gurl....It's so durn high tho'. 

Imma hafta' cut her loose after these sales.  That's a hard habit to try to keep up........


----------



## IDareT'sHair

bronzebomb said:


> @chebaby & @IDareT'sHair - *I gotta blame someone, cuz I refuse to believe that I have an addiction. I'd rather be bullied into buying products than to think I have a problem. sucks my teeth and rolls my eyes*
> 
> _*giving myself the side eye*_


 
bronzebomb Truthfully Bronzie, you had an Addiction before you even came in this Thread.

And yes, we are straight giving you the _side-eye_ too!

We all gone do betta' in '12 Ain't that right Ms. Che? chebaby


----------



## bronzebomb

IDareT'sHair said:


> @bronzebomb Truthfully Bronzie, you had an Addiction before you even came in this Thread.
> 
> And yes, we are straight giving you the _side-eye_ too!
> 
> We all gone do betta' in '12 Ain't that right Ms. Che? @chebaby


 
girl, I know. It just sounds better to blame others. 

But, 2012 is going to be good for me! I'm not giving my money away. You gonna have to earn my money! 25% + free shipping! otherwise, NOTHING!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

bronzebomb  This 6 month No-Buy will be good for me.  And Imma try to stick to it too.

I really need to do this.  And I hope I can do it.  I think if we are all committed to doing it, it should really work. (For Real).

I gotta decide if I'll keep up the "What Did YOU Buy This Week" Thread, or turn it over to someone else.  But it usually bumps itself.  

I'm thinking on that.


----------



## chebaby

hmph, i aint taking the blame for no bodys addictions lol.
but yea wes gotta do better in 2012. its the first 6 months right??? thats a long time


----------



## bronzebomb

Turn it over to someone else.  Not everyone wore 2011 out!

I hope we can come up with a new thread for us Junkies.

maybe:

Junkies Unite
Addicts Anonymous
use it up before it goes bad!


----------



## bronzebomb

Don't by a D#mn thing before July 1, 2012


----------



## IDareT'sHair

bronzebomb  No, I'll keep it, but won't be posting.  It usually takes care of itself.

chebaby Yeah, we gone do this.  And yes, it is a long time.  I wonder how much stuff I can get through.  I have alot of stuff to dig in to.:


----------



## IDareT'sHair

We should just keep the same name. We know what we're doing in the thread. 

I don't think we should start something with a new name.

The Thread is fine.  And it keeps out randoms.


----------



## Seamonster

finished hesh maka oil, shima oil, and SS DC. Will start on Amla oil, Silk Dreams oil, and finish Tiiva DC


----------



## Shay72

I'm wondering if 6 months is too ambitious (sp?)? That's a set up for failure. We want to at least try to succeed right ? Maybe try for 2 months, then 2 months and finally an additional 2 months. Make goals for each 2 months and revise as needed.

IDareT'sHair
Let me know about the Shi Naturals. It seems Brownie518 likes them and our hair likes the same stuff. I'm looking to you bc I want to know you don't get irritated by that grapefruit extract.


----------



## beautyaddict1913

Brownie518 said:


> *I make use up lists once in a while* but I'm going to make a big one like I did before. I think I'll make it a Use by March 1st list. I should get a lot finished in 2 months time.
> 
> I can't wait to wash my hair. I like trying out new things.


 
Brownie518 so do I. My use up by Black Friday list has now turned into my use by March list lol...unsuccessful! 

Good evening ladies! Im so tired! But I made it to the mall today to finish up my shopping now Im drooling over a sick B. Makowsky handbag that I saw at Nordstrom today. Im praying it will be there when I go back next week. Do any of u ladies like that brand?
I liked my hair today. I wore it half up and half down. I will moisturize with Donna Marie buttercream again tonight and wear it the same way tomoro. I decided not to take off tomoro since I have so much to do at work  and I have a birthday party to go to tomoro night. Guess I will be doing my hair all day Saturday. Gotta work on Monday an on call shift from 4pm to midnight....smh


----------



## beautyaddict1913

IDareT'sHair perhaps you can turn the what did you buy thread over to someone else and you keep up the hit or miss...we all have enough stuff to hit or miss all year long lol


----------



## divachyk

Most of you probably are in bed as I should be. Been a long day. 

IDareT'sHair, know you said you were planning to keep it but I think you should turn over the what did you buy thread so you won't be tempted. 

Got my TU today. Still to early to tell on how it turned out. I did see a ton of hair in that comb when she was detangling after relaxer rinse-out. erplexed


----------



## Brownie518

Shay72 - I'm not signing up for the 6 month stretch. No way. I'm going until Valentine's Day and then I will reassess. See if I need to reup on any staples or anything. 

And that Shi Naturals prepoo is the bomb.com, as ya'll say!! Creamy, rich, buttery goodness. And the Grow Potion feels really good on my scalp, too. I got the 'heavy' formulation.


----------



## SimJam

bronzebomb said:


> girl, I know. It just sounds better to blame others.
> 
> But, 2012 is going to be good for me! I'm not giving my money away. You gonna have to earn my money! *25% + free shipping! otherwise, NOTHING*!


 
I agree. Im gonna just haul my staples on BF or when there is a good sale. And only try new products when there is a rlly good sale, like da Pura body

If the 6 month is too daunting, then maybe we can break into 3 month stints. Imma stick to my guns though and soldier through the 6 month


----------



## Shay72

My Vendor List for 2012
In no particular order:

Hairveda
Ayurnatural
Curly Kinks
Silk Hair Dreams
Garden of Wisdom
Oyin Handmade
Qhemet Biologics
Shea Moisture
Hairitage Hydration
Shescentit
Claudie's
Ambrosiahair
Terressentials (haven't tried yet but plan to order today)
Darcy's Botanicals

l'm willing to add 1 more vendor. It's looking like Kyrah's Ultimate or Shi Naturals. I'm leaning towards Shi Naturals because she has more products I'm interested in.


----------



## Ltown

Good morning!

I don't understand why you all goung on no buy for 6months?  We been in this thread since 2009 and it don't work long.  PJ that we are like to try new things, i'm a little more controlled now because i'm trying to get my length back and want to focus on a staple which i had before breakages.  

IDareT'sHair, i said it before you like it so why put a burden on yourself you always buy backups that why your stash is so big, buy less then as we know more new vendors finds that comes out you can try without guilt

I have a stash but its a mixture of gifted Ms.T mostly butters/hair rinse.

I'm try to go back to 2010 regimen of ayurveda but teas not paste, i should of brought some when i posted the sale for ayurveda natural go figure

I have alot of oils to use originals that i may make some infusion but if anyone want to try grapeseed, avacodo, almond let me know.



Brownie518, thats more doable then 6 months, i don't think some made a month


----------



## SimJam

Ltown said:


> Good morning!
> 
> *I don't understand why you all goung on no buy for 6months? We been in this thread since 2009 and it don't work long*. PJ that we are like to try new things, i'm a little more controlled now because i'm trying to get my length back and want to focus on a staple which i had before breakages.
> 
> @IDareT'sHair, i said it before you like it so why put a burden on yourself you always buy backups that why your stash is so big, buy less then as we know more new vendors finds that comes out you can try without guilt
> 
> I have a stash but its a mixture of gifted Ms.T mostly butters/hair rinse.


 
LOL LTown its EXACTLY because this thread dont work, why I need to go on a no buy 

there will always be sales, I can pick up back after Im finished with the no-buy. Sometimes I just need to do things to show myself I can do it


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I'm keeping it. The "What Are Your Weekend Hair Plans" went through 4-5 different OP's before I took that one back and kept it regular. 

So, No, I'm keeping it. And I will make sure it's bumped (w/o me buying stuff to bump it).


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Shay72 

Nice List Shay. I need to make one up. Lemme See....(In No Particular Order)

Main Vendors for 2012
Hairveda
Marie Dean
She Scent it
Claudie
AveYou

Random Purchases...Onsey, Twosey's
*Hairitage Hydrations
*HTN
*Shi-Naturals
*Saravun
*It's Perfectly Natural (don't judge)
*Camille Rose
*Jessicurl
*ASIAN
*Kyra's Ultimate Indulgence
*Christine Gant
*Darcy's Botancials


----------



## Shay72

I keep forgetting to post what I have used up 

HH Sprout--will repurchase at some point
Enso's Protective Mist (I think that was the name)
SSI's Fortifying Masque--Plenty of back ups

I'm thinking of tossing whatever else I don't want by the end of the year. I was really happy to unload alot of things at that swap. The ones I have you can't read the labels and that was one of the requirements. I think it is only like 2-3 things if that. We'll see.


----------



## Shay72

I forgot about the pomade shop on etsy. Let me go take a look. As you can see I'm hardly working today. A little less than 3 hours to go !


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72 

Shay, have you ever bought anything from the Pomade Shop via Esty?


----------



## HarySituation

Shay72 

Longtime lurker here. Just emailed the Pomade Shop yesterday:

ThePomadeShop sent you a conversation on December 22, 2011.






*Do you have any type of christmas discount code? *




Hello! We are going to have an after Christmas sale (20% off all products excluding samples) from December 26-29. No discount code needed; the prices will be automatically adjusted.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

HarySituation

Thanks Lady! 

I may take a serious look at the Peppermint Pomade.


----------



## HarySituation

IDareT'sHair

Their pomades have Castro, Sulphur, and Emu Oil. Good Stuff! 

Been using it on my edges but haven't been consistent enough to give a good review 

Oh well. Back to Lurking.....and working


----------



## Shay72

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Shay72
> 
> Shay, have you ever bought anything from the Pomade Shop via Esty?


 
Nope, I went to look and I just expected more. Ya'll know I love pomades and I was looking for a variety with a bunch of different scents and types. I'm not interested.

I did convo Shi Naturals on etsy so I can go ahead and place an order.  The pre poo butter creme wasn't listed. I'm getting that the Henna Gloss & Strengthening Conditioner, Garlic Conditioner, No Poo Wash, and Scalp Detox. I was a little interested in the detangler but my hair works better with creamy detanglers.

And why did I realize I only have 2 staple dc's. I need to remedy that quick! I've plenty of Sitri & some Shea Moisture to get me through but I need at least one more staple dc and it needs to come from my list of 2012 vendors.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

HarySituation

oke:Well Come On & Get Consistent Diva!

Thanks for the heads-up.  I may give it a try.  

I just ordered Marie Dean's Aloe & Mint.  But I may get this one as well.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72  Yeah, you betta' tighten up that DC'er List!

I may get that Peppermint Pomade to try on my Scalp.  Especially at 20% off.  

Rosemary makes my Scalp Itch, so that's a no-go.erplexed

Brownie518 gave me a good list of Shi-Naturals to try.  When I ordered last night, I didn't know what to get so I just got the Pre-Poo Creme. 

I may get more Shi-Naturals before 12/31.


----------



## Shay72

IDareT'sHair
What messed me up in the moisture dc category was Jasmine going out of business and Komaza discontinuing their Intense Moisture Therapy . At some point I will try Silk Dreams Vanilla Silk...I think is the name.


----------



## Shay72

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Shay72 Yeah, you betta' tighten up that DC'er List!
> 
> I may get that Peppermint Pomade to try on my Scalp. Especially at 20% off.
> 
> Rosemary makes my Scalp Itch, so that's a no-go.erplexed
> 
> @Brownie518 gave me a good list of Shi-Naturals to try. When I ordered last night, I didn't know what to get so I just got the Pre-Poo Creme.
> 
> I may get more Shi-Naturals before 12/31.


You got me again. I thought that disappeared while I was looking . I think it was you another time on HH.


----------



## Ltown

I got a sally coupon i need to use by 12/31 whats can i get other than aphogee? Don't they sell as iam cleaning?


----------



## Shay72

Ltown
I think they do sell As I Am


----------



## beautyaddict1913

Shay72 and IDareT'sHair great lists!

My 2012 Vendors are:
Aveyou
Curl Junkie
Darcy's Botanicals
Hairveda
Claudie's
Qhemet
Donna Marie
Saravun
Hairitage Hydrations

**I still love Miss Jessie's and Kinky Curly but I wont be running out until 2013**


----------



## beautyaddict1913

Ltown said:


> I got a sally coupon i need to use by 12/31 whats can i get other than aphogee? Don't they sell as iam cleaning?


 
Ltown do you have any croc clips? I would get those.

Y'all got me wanting to try the Shi Naturals, bout to go lurk!


----------



## Shay72

beautyaddict1913
Go to the etsy site. Brownie518 said the shipping is more reasonable there.


----------



## natura87

Hello ladies and lurkers. I'm still in twists...I think I can get a few more days out of these. They give me a firm hold with absolutely no crunch. I used CJ''s Honey Butta.

I want to by something. Still.


----------



## natura87

I like the name "Product Junkies R Us"....like a play on Toys R Us.


----------



## natura87

Shay72 said:


> I'm wondering if 6 months is too ambitious (sp?)? That's a set up for failure. We want to at least try to succeed right ? Maybe try for 2 months, then 2 months and finally an additional 2 months. Make goals for each 2 months and revise as needed.
> 
> IDareT'sHair
> Let me know about the Shi Naturals. It seems Brownie518 likes them and our hair likes the same stuff. I'm looking to you bc I want to know you don't get irritated by that grapefruit extract.



I'm not setting any goals for 2012 when it comes to buying products, I have tried that before...and it ....it hurt my soul. I am just going to ...attempt to use p what I have and not go buckwild...that is the best I can do.


----------



## Brownie518

beautyaddict1913 said:


> Ltown do you have any croc clips? I would get those.
> 
> Y'all got me wanting to try the Shi Naturals, bout to go lurk!



I just got some more Croc clips from Sally's. I love those things. 

The Pomade Shop Rosemary pomade sounds good. 
Ya'll are killing me with these new vendors lately!!!


----------



## Shay72

I'm home . My coworkers were laughing bc I kept doing a countdown. Then they started doing it too. 

Quick service with Shi Naturals. I sent her a convo, she posted the product, and I put my order in. Done!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ltown  Yeah, You can get ASIAN at Sally!


----------



## SimJam

My first day of vacation and Im coming down with something so Im pumping myself full of emergenC, echinasea and goldenseal.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

SimJam

Girl, Feel Better so you can Enjoy Your Vacay!


----------



## Eisani

*Too lazy to go back and read previous posts*

Hey y'all. Tired, dizzy, hungry. Not a good combo. Let's see, 2012 vendors:

Aveyou
Darcy's
BeeMine
Curl Junkie
Pura
NouNou!
SSI
Hairveda- yes, I'm going home . Hairveda was the hg when I started my transition and I went hard in the paint for BJ. Something happened that turned me completely off, but eh, I'm over it.


----------



## 13StepsAhead

Hey divas I got my bobeam bars (2xs goat milk and honey) today and already placed my second order . My feels clean and still had softness when I rinsed it . This bar is on my staples list for sure, I can't wait to try the others.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Hmp. I see QB pushed that Sale back till January.....

_*wait. did i already know that?*_....

@Eisani Gone & Give BJ dat Monnneeeeeoke:


----------



## 13StepsAhead

Just renewed my subscription. I can't believe it's almost been 2 years.


----------



## divachyk

Ltown said:


> I got a sally coupon i need to use by 12/31 whats can i get other than aphogee? Don't they sell as iam cleaning?





beautyaddict1913 said:


> Ltown do you have any croc clips? I would get those.
> 
> Y'all got me wanting to try the Shi Naturals, bout to go lurk!



Ltown check out those finger paint special effects (polish). Croc clips rock!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

IDareT'sHair said:


> Random Purchases...Onsey, Twosey's
> *Hairitage Hydrations
> *HTN
> *Shi-Naturals
> *Saravun
> *It's Perfectly Natural (don't judge)
> *Camille Rose
> *Jessicurl
> *ASIAN
> *Kyra's Ultimate Indulgence
> *Christine Gant
> *Darcy's Botancials


 
ETA:

*Njoi CreationS for my Onesy's Twosey's (Forgot to Add them)
I love:
Sweet Coconut Pomade
Green Tea Hair Creme
Herbal Hair Dressing
Tea Spritz
Ayurvedic Hair Butter
Healthy Hair Butta' w/MSM


----------



## divachyk

IDareT'sHair - I got my reund from locbox 
chebaby - still nothing  

I am really enjoying my snood looking thingy. This has become my daily style since it has been cold.

My 2012 vendor list is coming soon, haven't given it much thought


----------



## IDareT'sHair

divachyk  How did you tell?  I don't have anything from them.  What did you get from them?


----------



## chebaby

divachyk said:


> @IDareT'sHair - I got my reund from locbox
> @chebaby - still nothing
> 
> I am really enjoying my snood looking thingy. This has become my daily style since it has been cold.
> 
> My 2012 vendor list is coming soon, haven't given it much thought


 this is what i was afraid of. no broblem though. you still have some coming.

i have to call my cc to see if i got my refund cause i dont know. 

last night i wet a section of my hair and used qhemet moringa and qhemet cocoa ghee to do a twist and at first the twist was very soft and silky but when it dried it was dry so i dont know if i will be using them to do a braid out this weekend.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby  Chello-Che!


----------



## chebaby

beautyaddict, i got my package today the cj rehab in coconut smells yummy. this is my first time smelling it. i thought it would smell like the repair me and a&o coconut but it doesnt. it smells more minty or something but not straight coconut.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby Chello-Che!


 hey lady. what you up to?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I think a few packages came today. I haven't checked my Mail Yet? 

It appears my Claudie Order arrived and I think Njoi CreationS.

And hopefully my Package from Ms. Curlygirl!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *hey lady. what you up to?*


 
chebaby  Bought more Shi-Naturals & some Njoi. 

Lawd, these folks wasn't on my list. Who deese?


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Just got my SSI order and I'm missing an avocado conditioner


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ya'll Just Swappin' & Thangs Up in Here!

That may help me make it through these next 6 months when thangs start looking tight

I thought I'd be able to fall back on those Sage Groupons, when I needed a little something, well that's over.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl

Lawd Geezussss...This is like the 3rd or 4th post I've read where someone is missing products in their orders. All Different Vendors.erplexed

So, What's Up with that?


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby Bought more Shi-Naturals & some Njoi.
> 
> Lawd, these folks wasn't on my list. Who deese?


 you know we always gotta make room for new vendors they come otta nowhere lol.


----------



## 13StepsAhead

I just used something from my stash after watching a review from tastiredbone. Crèce pelo natural DCer, I picked this up during one of my random bss trips a while ago. After sitting with it in my hair (no heat) for almost an hour my hair feels super soft.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> curlyhersheygirl
> 
> Lawd Geezussss...This is like the 3rd or 4th post I've read where someone is missing products in their orders. All Different Vendors.erplexed
> 
> So, What's Up with that?



IDareT'sHair all the rush to get things out before Christmas I guess. They're closed till the 2nd but I sent an email anyway.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> you know we always gotta make room for new vendors *they come otta nowhere lol.*


 
chebaby  Gurl...I didn't want no durn Shi-Naturals & Njoi!....

Foolin' with Brownie518 & Shay72

Pfffterplexed....


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair Do I need to use a moisturizing DC after HTN's protein DC?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> @IDareT'sHair *all the rush to get things out before Christmas I guess. *They're closed till the 2nd but I sent an email anyway.


 
curlyhersheygirl  I hope my Claudie is right.  I only ordered like 1 thing from that 1st Njoi Order.  

So, that shouldn't be easy to mess up.

I still haven't gotten any notices from Afroveda


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> @IDareT'sHair *Do I need to use a moisturizing DC after HTN's protein DC?*


 
curlyhersheygirl  I always do Curly.  You'll hafta' see how your hair feels.  

I just (out of habit) follow up with a Moisturizing DC'er or at least a Moisturizing Rinse afterwards.

I like HTN's Protein DC'er, it's kinda _lightweight_ to me. Smells Great.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> curlyhersheygirl  I always do Curly.  You'll hafta' see how your hair feels.
> 
> I just (out of habit) follow up with a Moisturizing DC'er or at least a Moisturizing Rinse afterwards.
> 
> I like HTN's Protein DC'er, it's kinda _lightweight_ to me. Smells Great.



IDareT'sHair  Thanks T I'll be using it tomorrow


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl  What all did you get from HTN?


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair Just the protein DC and the oil


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl

I love those! And I like the Protein Balance Leave-In & the Follicle Booster.

They all smell so good. 

I wanted to Love the Moisture Deep Conditioner but it Set My Scalp on FIRE! 

I think it was the Citrus Oil. It tore me up!


----------



## chebaby

i find the HTN protein to be very moisturizing so just see how your hair is after. you might not need to follow with moisture. esp. if you use good leave ins and moisturizers.

im about to go to whole foods in a little bit to get me a bottle of giovanni direct leave in.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *i find the HTN protein to be very moisturizing so just see how your hair is after*. you might not need to follow with moisture. esp. if you use good leave ins and moisturizers.
> 
> *im about to go to whole foods in a little bit to get me a bottle of giovanni direct leave in.*


 
@chebaby Lady You Betta' be picking up errrthang. 

It's about to be on in another 8-9 days........

I love HTN


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

chebaby Thanks che 

IDareT'sHair I can'twait to try the lotion the ingredients are


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

chebaby Be careful out there folks driving like they have no sense


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl Everything Smells Sooooo Good. I really love HTN.

I hafta' run out too. A friend of mine is having a small get-together. 

I ain't really feeling it, but told her I would stop by for an hour or two. And it's COLD

It will probably take me longer to get there, than I plan on staying.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby Lady You Betta' be picking up errrthang.
> 
> It's about to be on in another 8-9 days........
> 
> I love HTN


after i get my giovanni im good to go i just got a box from beauty today packed with cj rehab and smoothing lotion and 2 proteins. you know i need my proteins lol. she also sent me a jasmines hibiscus



curlyhersheygirl said:


> @chebaby Be careful out there folks driving like they have no sense


 girl i know. its a shame. luckily there werent many people on the road today. i guess they all went out of town.


----------



## chebaby

for protein i have:
cj repair me
claudies protein
giovanni xtreme
nexxus emergencee
joico k-pak
dumb blonde
cj strengthening(my hair laughs at this lol. this will be a leave in)


----------



## 13StepsAhead

Used up a pura sapote hair lotion and HV almond glaze


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl Everything Smells Sooooo Good. I really love HTN.
> 
> I hafta' run out too. A friend of mine is having a small get-together.
> 
> I ain't really feeling it, but told her I would stop by for an hour or two. And it's COLD
> 
> *It will probably take me longer to get there, than I plan on staying.*


 I know how that can be but you'll have fun 



chebaby said:


> girl i know. its a shame. *luckily there werent many people on the road today*. i guess they all went out of town.



Not here. Folks were EVERYWHERE and driving crazy. Cops made some good money today in my area


----------



## Seamonster

Hi All,

Enjoying my Claudie's, and just got my SSI. Mozeke's went to my old address, I hope I can get it. 

*2012 Venders*
Claudies
PurabodyNaturals
Shescentit
Silk Dreams
Aveyou

Everybody else is on a free shipping and a discount basis, I am going to keep some money in 2012!


----------



## beautyaddict1913

chebaby I'm glad u got ur package since I was late shipping it! I'm glad u like the coconut smell bcuz I didn't like it. 

I decided not to go to the party since I'm sooooo tired! My tea is steeping now. Might turn in early and wake up early to do my hair.


----------



## chebaby

beautyaddict1913 said:


> @chebaby I'm glad u got ur package since I was late shipping it! I'm glad u like the coconut smell bcuz I didn't like it.
> 
> I decided not to go to the party since I'm sooooo tired! My tea is steeping now. Might turn in early and wake up early to do my hair.


 the smell was not what i expected. but i like it thank you.


----------



## chebaby

since everyone is doing it lol, my 2012 vendors:
curl junkie
sage
HV
curl mart


----------



## beautyaddict1913

chebaby said:


> since everyone is doing it lol, my 2012 vendors:
> curl junkie
> sage
> HV
> curl mart



chebaby no Oyin? How u gon put curl mart and no aveyou lol? As good as aveyou dun been to us


----------



## Shay72

Finally put away all of that Claudie's that was sitting in my living room staring at me. I like the new labels, lot #s, and expiration dates. I don't have much room left.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My Claudie is here. 

And I got a lovely package from curlyhersheygirl  Thank You Ms. Curly.

I also got my Njoi.


----------



## SimJam

curlyhersheygirl said:


> Just got my SSI order and I'm missing an avocado conditioner


 
I had an order that was missing a sample marshmallow something another. When I finally got it from my sister it was well past 30 days or any reasonable time to make a complaint so I just KIM.




IDareT'sHair said:


> @SimJam
> 
> Girl, Feel Better so you can Enjoy Your Vacay!


 
Im fighting it Miss T. Ive been planning so many things to do with my sister and nieces when they come I cant be laid out wid no flu !!!


----------



## beautyaddict1913

I decided to go ahead and do my HOT tonight. May go ahead and tea rinse too, Im undecide. IDareT'sHair do u get under the dryer with ur tea rinse or do u just let it marinate under a processing cap?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

beautyaddict1913 

Neither.  I pour it on and keep a towel over my shoulders while I put things away.  Then I come back & Rinse out.  I leave it on about 20 minutes.

Sometimes I pour it on, slap a DC'er on top & Steam.  I like it both ways.  Amazing Results.

I wish I woulda' started doing them sooner.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

SimJam  You probably went out with wet/damp hair.  

Girl, Keep Fightin'.


----------



## Eisani

Put my pound cake (7-Up) in the oven and messed around and ordered some nail polish and more Jessicurl. I need an intervention. Not really.


----------



## divachyk

Eisani, what nail polish did you order. 

Today dh and I went out and I picked up me a new mp3 player. Was really eyeing the ipod but opted to go outside of my norm to mix things up and got a Samsung Galaxy player. I picked up some joico kpak reconstructor (trial size) and Revlon Whimsical polish with my Ulta 20% off coupon.

IDareT'sHair, I have alerts set up on my cc account and I was notified via my cc company. I doubled checked my balance to be sure and the $40 was indeed credited. I haven't heard from loxy boxy (locbox). I figured they were done with me when I requested a refund. I actually requested my refund after you (I think).


----------



## divachyk

2012 Vendors

*Handmade*
Bee Mine
HV
SSI
CJ
Silk Dreams

*Retail *
Ulta
Sally's
*
Misc*
Saravun
Hairtage Hydrations
Aveyou (if I score more groupons)

ETA: @Shay72, girl holla at me before you go tossing stuff out. I might ask that you toss it this way if you're willing.


----------



## Eisani

divachyk CG Atlantis, Marry a Millionaire, Fly, Grape Pop; Color Club Pucci-licious, and Worth the Risque (repurchase, spilled my other bottle).


----------



## Seamonster

pre poo onion mask, washed and conditioned with Miss Jessie's, vinegar rinsed, DC Tiiva coffee, leave in Donna Marie Cocoa, DM buttercream, DM curling cream, sealed with kinky Curly pomade. MT, and HH scalp cream on scalp. Set under my hair therapy wrap, and my twist look the best they have in a long time. The bald spots are filling in, next year I am going trim every two weeks for three months and try to even it up.

ETA finished HH scalp cream, it was nice


----------



## divachyk

@Eisani, I was debating on Marry a Millionaire tonight but didn't buy. I might snatch it up from Ulta or Sally's next week.

ETA: Seamonster, didn't know you had some bald spots. What happened? Glad they are filling in.


----------



## Ltown

Good Morning!  Last shopping day, i'm just hanging out with family no snow in OH so glad but its cold.  I can't do my hair here, do anyone feel like that when they are away? my parents home is older so the faucets down have that extra that i like.  

no vendor list for me, i just go with the mood, and who i feel like i do like hairtage right now.  IDareT'sHair i can't narrow down a list because you keep finding new and better ones.  

 My winter goal is moisture and protective bun.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Hey ladies just logged on to wish everyone Merry Christmas. I  have so much baking to do I will be up late tonight after church.

IDareT'sHair I'm glad the package arrived; enjoy.

Take care all


----------



## mkd

I am so excited that it's christmas eve.   

I have been pricing steamers on eBay. I think I am going to go ahead and get one and I am deciding between a tabletop and standing.  chebaby, do you like your hutieful? Would you buy that kind again?


----------



## chebaby

beautyaddict1913 said:


> @chebaby no Oyin? How u gon put curl mart and no aveyou lol? As good as aveyou dun been to us


i can get oyin from curlmart or sage and locally.
i forgot all about aveyou yea they on my list.


----------



## chebaby

mkd said:


> I am so excited that it's christmas eve.
> 
> I have been pricing steamers on eBay. I think I am going to go ahead and get one and I am deciding between a tabletop and standing.  @chebaby, do you like your hutieful? Would you buy that kind again?


i love my huetiful. i dont have room for a stand up as i still live with my parents. the table top is just right for me


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Afternoon Divas!  And Merry Christmas Eve!

JamaicanOils has 10% = *XMAS10* until 12/26.  I got 2 JBCO w/Pimento.

Other than that Chillin'.

mkd I lurve my Stand up Steama' but it does take up space.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ltown Glad Hairitage is working for you.  Don't forget to try some of her new items.  Some of the "Silk" items.


----------



## chebaby

chello T
im about to go christmas/birthday shopping for myself with mom dukes im surprised she wants to go with me, she normally dont like going out when theres gonna be a big crowd.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby  Chello-

How does it feel to have a B-Day so Close to Christmas?  

You're a Christmas Baby huh?!

So, what are you getting?  When is the actual b-day? 

Is it today, tomorrow?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

beautyaddict1913 said:


> @chebaby no Oyin? How u gon put curl mart and no aveyou lol? *As good as aveyou dun been to us*


 
beautyaddict1913  *Falls Out*  
 Ain't Massa' AveYou been good?


----------



## mkd

Thanks ladies!  If I get the stand up, I will just roll it  into my closet.  I don't really have a table that is convenient so the standing may be better for me.


----------



## robot.

mkd, if you have room for a stand-up steamer, get it. huetiful is just okay for me. now that my hair is bigger, the hood isn't large enough. i have started tying my hair back so all my ends are inside. and mine leaks everywhere.  i'm supposed to be receiving a replacement unit once i mail this one back. so CS is quick and good, at least.

tuesday i used up my bee mine DC. did small twists all over with my shea butter mix and eco styler. plan to do a twistout for christmas tomorrow and going for a flat iron wednesday. i'm so excited. 

cleaning out my (tiny) stash soon. i don't use half these products, but i hate just having them around...but i also don't wanna give them up either.  i need to stick to what i already know works. once i'm done this KC leave-in, i'll buy another bottle of the oyin hair doo.

eta: if anyone wants a kccc, miracurl curling jelly, or db shea butter curl moisturizing cream, PM me. i'm selling for $7 each


----------



## robot.

and halfway finished my nephews blankie!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

robot.  You are so Talented Ro!

What products are you using Nah?


----------



## robot.

IDareT'sHair said:


> robot.  You are so Talented Ro!
> 
> What products are you using Nah?


thanks!

and whatever's lying around honestly. you held me down with the conditioner so i have enough of that to last me at least another year. 

i've been trying the kimmaytube leave-in to use up my knot today. it's been my usual twistouts with that and some gel. nothing too fancy. i don't do my hair enough to use a lot of products.


----------



## beautyaddict1913

Merry Christmas Eve ladies! I slept in til 10:30 and got up and did my black tea rinse and I just detangled with curls coconut sublime. It took me an hour! Ughhh! I prefer detangling in the shower but it's hard for me to track how long I'm actually in there. I'm about to wash with Shea Moisture Retention, and I will dc with what's left of a jar of curl rehab and some jasmine's hibiscus. Im really bout to focus on using up stuff. Every storage device I use is full! Even the fridge in the garage. Smh


----------



## SimJam

Happy Christmas eve ladies, 





bout to go by my parents and help Mommy with baking the ham(we always do this on Christmas eve) but she just called to say she has a TON of things to do for tomorrow so lord knows what else she has planned for me to do.

Not doing anything with my hair until tomorrow when my sister comes with some of my goodies. I asked her to bring 

purabody cupacu (sp) butter and chocolate smoothie (one of each)
1 KBB mask

Didnt ask her to carry anything from HV Im not like super excited to try them, so I can wait until feb, or april when I should be going to Fl


----------



## Ltown

Today is my Mom BDay she's 70 we will have some drinks later with family.  Holidays, eat, drink, sleep!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ltown  Enjoy!  Tell Mama we said:  Heeeeyyyyyyy!


----------



## Shay72

Over here at my parents with what I've found to be a good travel kit for me:
plastic cap, satin bonnet, headband, ponytail holders (just in case), sunshine, juices & berries, and a conditioner (protein or moisture depending on the goal that day)


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72 said:


> Over here at my parents with what I've found to be a good travel kit for me:
> plastic cap, satin bonnet, headband, ponytail holders (just in case), *sunshine*, juices & berries, and a conditioner (protein or moisture depending on the goal that day)


 
Shay72  Dang Shay!  You Still got Sunshine?

You must be spending the night uh?  Sounds Fun!


----------



## Shay72

IDareT'sHair
I have a lot of sunshine . Yep staying the night. It has become a tradition bc my step daddy is a trip. Although I'm an early riser and could be here by 7 or 8am he just can't wait so now I just stay the night on Christmas Eve.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72  Girl....That "Sunshine" is a Collectors Item.  Like my Beloved "Jasmine" and now my "Enso".

Enjoy!  Sounds like fun. 

At least you know your hair will be _well_ taken care of tonight.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Used Up 1 Hairitage Hydrations "Sprout" have back-ups.


----------



## beautyaddict1913

Hey IDareT'sHair  it looks like its just us! Are u waiting on anything in the mail? I'm waiting on Hairitage and Saravun. I didn't check the mail yet but I know the po will be closed Monday so if I don't have anything today I may not get anything until Wednesday!
Also on the njoi website I didn't see a lot of the items that u said are staples for u. Do u think she's out of them or are they special requests?


----------



## chebaby

chello ladies
just got back in. i splurged too much i got the nook pad or tablet, whatever its called. such an impulse purchase but i cant wait to use it.

my hair looked jacked up today and i didnt feel like wetting it cause its cold so i just misted it with a lil water and moisturized my ends with komaza califia cream and bunned.

tomorrow im gonna pre poo with claudies protein, shampoo with come clean and then steam with olive you(speaking of olive i forgot i had komaza olive). then im gonna braid for a braid out with dew and dm dcc and seal my ends with berry sugar pomade.


----------



## robot.

all done!  it's so thick and warm and baby-perfect.


----------



## Ltown

robot. said:


> all done!  it's so thick and warm and baby-perfect.
> 
> View attachment 131843
> View attachment 131845
> View attachment 131847



Robot, cute, you crochet blanket then put a lining?


----------



## robot.

pretty much


----------



## IDareT'sHair

robot.  You work fast Ro!

It's Beautiful and Baby-licious!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@beautyaddict1913

Yep. I'm waiting on:

Jamaican Oils
Claudie
Kyra's Ultimate
Marie Dean
Shi-Naturals


----------



## SimJam

robot. said:


> all done!  it's so thick and warm and baby-perfect.


 
thats soo cute. 

@Ltown happy birthday to Mommy


I'm finally done with cooking (well for tonight) ham baked,fish fried, sorrel drawing, chicken and pot roast seasoned, ...phewww

and I helped mommy hang new curtains while daddy "directed" as usual, then conveniently disappeared lolol


----------



## Eisani

Hey y'all. Tired and tipsy lol. Been cooking since about 2. Boo keeps refilling my drink and I keep acting like I don't notice. Didn't check the mail yesterday, looked today and I got a nail package (pretty fast for coming from Hong Kong). Welp, back to cooking and wrapping my parents' gifts. Happy Christmas Eve!


----------



## Seamonster

Just got my SSI, and Mozeke, couldn't wait to try them. I washed with Ms Jessie, and Jessicurl, SSI HF for 20 min, SSI BB for 20, now Mozeke Moisture mask for 20. I am going to twist with the DM DCC, and DM BC, seal the ends with KK pomade. Putting Mozeke mango scalp pomade on with MT. 

Used up HH scalp cream, Miss Jessie conditioner, Miss Jessie cream poo (just a little left) Tiiva Coffee DC, will probably finish alterna hemp gel tonight for twist.

divachyk yes I suffer from alopecia, and am trying to beat it.


----------



## Eisani

Training up a child...just let dd make an Oreo cheesecake from scratch.

Why did boo cut my damned pound cake??  I put my foot in it though .


----------



## divachyk

chebaby, happy birthday to you (not sure when it is but notice you went bday shopping)

Ltown, hope mom had a great bday!

Merry Christmas ladies. May your day be blessed and filled with abundant joy.


----------



## chebaby

thanx, diva its not until thursday though. i was just excited to shop early


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby  Chello-
> 
> How does it feel to have a B-Day so Close to Christmas?
> 
> You're a Christmas Baby huh?!
> 
> So, what are you getting?  When is the actual b-day?
> 
> Is it today, tomorrow?


i meant to reply to this but forgot. my b-day is next thursday im just shopping early cause im excited lol. i didnt get much just my new nook and some boots.


----------



## BlkOnyx488

you know you wrong when you post "from BC to Waistlength in 6 months."  but you leave out the part where you relaxer stretched for 4.5 years!!!!


----------



## 13StepsAhead

BlkOnyx488 said:


> you know you wrong when you post "from BC to Waistlength in 6 months."  but you leave out the part where you relaxer stretched for 4.5 years!!!!



 I think u may be in the wrong place.


----------



## 13StepsAhead

On another note my vsaravun order came today


----------



## Ltown

Merry Christmas Ladies!

Happy Early Birthday chebaby!  A Birthday between Christmas and NewYear is a great you can celebrate for a week!


----------



## Brownie518

Merry Christmas, ladies!!!!!  

I'm procrastinating, putting off last minute cleaning and stuff.  I think I'll make some breakfast in bed for SO....


I used up a few things recently, by the way:

HTN Growth lotion 4oz
HTN Protein Balance leave in 
It's Perfectly Naturals Black Tea Rinse
SSI Marula Hemp balm


Anyway, everyone have a great day!!!!


----------



## Brownie518

chebaby

I have the Nook Tablet, also. I love it!!


----------



## divachyk

Brownie518 - don't you have MAC products? If so, why the Nook and not the ipad unless of course you have the ipad also.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Merry Diva-Day Divas!

WOW!  This year flew by! 

Looking forward to 2012.  Rubbed on a little MT.  

Hope we can all chat a little later.:blowkiss:

Have a Blessed Day.


----------



## 13StepsAhead

Happy holidays and Merry Christmas ladies!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

13StepsAhead  Merry Christmas to You Lady!  So, when do you leave on your new Adventure?

Eisani  Gurl....I don't blame "the Boo" I love 7up Pound Cake!


----------



## 13StepsAhead

IDareT'sHair If all goes well with my visa this upcoming week, I will be leaving the 5th or the 6th.


----------



## 13StepsAhead

My mom got me a  carols daughter hair set with Lisa's hair elixir, herbal shampoo, black vanilla leave-in, hair milk and mimosa hair honey. I love the mimosa hair honey, so I can't wait to try the others. Any reviews?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

13StepsAhead

I had a Lisa Exlir which I used for HOTs.  It was very stimulating.


----------



## 13StepsAhead

Thanks IDareT'sHair I can't wait to try it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

13StepsAhead Actually, I was on the phone & got distracted when answering your question.  I'm sorry Girl.

I used these products early, early on in my HHJ, but never replaced them (you know it's hard for a pj out here on the skreets) 

Anyway I had:

Lisa's Hair Exlir
Marquerite's Magic
Mimosa Hair Honey
Tui DC
Khormet Amen (or whatever that stuff is called) DC'er
A Tui Shampoo (I think)
And the other one that's more of a Cleansing Shampoo (Rosemary something)

I ended up giving them to a guy at work that had Locs.  I did enjoy the Mimosa Hair Honey and I kept the Exlir for HOTs.

I wish I would have tried the Milk.  But that was one of the things I didn't try.


----------



## beautyaddict1913

Merry Christmas ladies! Today has been nice! I woke up and cooked chicken wings and waffles for breakfast for my family and they sure enjoyed it! I love cooking so I was soooo happy! Then I received one of the best Christmas gifts from my sister - a pair of Vince Camuto pumps! My family is small so the holidays are always just me, my mom, and sister...so it doesn't take much for me to enjoy myself lol. I hope you ladies are enjoying yourselves as well! 
I will be back later to brag about how I used up a jar of curl rehab and to chat about how we need to get together and send Enso an email to see if we can place a group order! I sure do like that aloe and marshmallow milk lol


----------



## SimJam

Hay ladies, hope your Christmas Day has been good.
My nieces are here from Florida and they have me pooped out after 3 hours... but its alll good. lol

so I will most definitely be ordering some more pura body products, the cupuaco butter is light and fluffy (melts right into the hair) and the chocolate smoothie is yummy smelling. Im gonna go home soon and do my hair with them so I can get a true feel of how they work.

the KBB mask I thought wud have been much thicker since its a mask, and its unscented. Maybe I forgot to choose a scent when I ordered.... bummer. but I tried it on a lil patch of hair and it feels like it has incredible slip.


----------



## robot.

merry christmas all! hope you all had a beautiful day.

santa brought ya girl a banging twistout!


----------



## Seamonster

Merry Christmas Everyone, 

Just got back from Church and brunch, thinking about walking to the beach for some sun, it is a beautiful balmy Christmas.


----------



## chebaby

Ok i tried to post earlier but couldnt. Im posting from my new nook. Anyway i did my hair by braiding with direct leave in, bee mine moisturizer and berry pomade on my ends.

I hope everyone had a very merry christmas.
I got a magic bullet


----------



## divachyk

My roller set is not due for a wash just yet but I sure want to try the Pura products before the sale ends.

beautyaddict1913 - my side of the family is small also. Mom, sister and her family (husband & son). Dh's side of the family is slightly larger. Overall, Christmas gatherings on both sides of the family are quiet.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@beautyaddict1913 That's a great idea Beauty.

Hmp. She always did me right. I had "no issues" there.  

Let me know what you decide.

I'd love to get my hands on another Green Tea Cleansing Conditioner.

Looks like thangs is pretty quiet up in these parts.  

I'll check back later and see if ya'll on. I guess I missed errrbody.


----------



## kittenz

Wrong thread!!  How did I get in here?!  Well Merry Christmas Everyone!


----------



## beautyaddict1913

IDareT'sHair I emailed her today after I posted and just told her that there are some ladies that love the products but have not ordered because there hasn't been any promotional announcements so we were not sure if the company was still operating and I asked for a discount code for loyal/returning customers if they are in fact still in operation. Hopefully she responds. If she doesnt respond I will let you guys know so that perhaps another lady can reach out to her as well. I will let you all know either way.

I just think the whole thing was blown out of proportion. The killin part about it was that the MAIN people diggin up evidence were people who are deep conditioning with lustrasilk and sealing with murrays and hadn't bit much ordered any jewelry from her either. You heard that your sister in law's cousin's friend's nephew's granddaughter didnt get her order and here you go ranting and raving and callin people out of their names. Ughhh let me not get started lol!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

beautyaddict1913  Gurl...Who you Tellin' Beauty?  That was a REAL Hotmess. 

I have a 10% discount code _somewhere_, but it would be nice if she would do that and offer more.

Yeah, I didn't have any issues with her whatsoever.  For Me, the CS was always on point and my products were always tight.

I'd like to get:

Green Tea Cleanser
Blue Malva Lotion
Honey & Hibiscus Lotion
Marshmallow & Moss Serum
And a coupla' other thangs.....


----------



## beautyaddict1913

I want the bamboo and honey shampoo, green tea cleanser, dc, aloe & marshmallow leave in, marshmallow serum, and maybe a cream or butter. Im excited for a response lol


----------



## IDareT'sHair

beautyaddict1913  Um...We need to get that response by 12/31

chebaby  Chello-Ms. Che


----------



## chebaby

hey T. whats going on?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *hey T. whats going on?*


 
chebaby  Nada Ms. Lady!  Chillin'.

Hmp.  They shole did snatch all them little discount codes down quick.  I went browsin' around and they were all gone. 

Except Pura's last until 12/27, but I don't want/need any more Pura.

I may place 1 HV order before the Clock Strikes Midnight 12/31.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby  Nada Ms. Lady!  Chillin'.
> 
> Hmp.  They shole did snatch all them little discount codes down quick.  I went browsin' around and they were all gone.
> 
> Except Pura's last until 12/27, but I don't want/need any more Pura.
> 
> I may place 1 HV order before the Clock Strikes Midnight 12/31.


lol. i was thinking  about making a small curmart order but idk.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@chebaby I can't _beweave_ how fast they pulled all them little 10-20%'s that were out there. 

Hmp. 

But maybe somebody will be _smart_ enough to have a New Year's Eve Sale.

ETA:  What are you thinkin' 'bout gettin' from CM?


----------



## robot.

i had to take a nap yall. the itis.

but something i ate is giving me terrible nightmares.  i keep waking up to me screaming (in my dream)


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby I can't _beweave_ how fast they pulled all them little 10-20%'s that were out there.
> 
> Hmp.
> 
> But maybe somebody will be _smart_ enough to have a New Year's Eve Sale.
> 
> ETA:  What are you thinkin' 'bout gettin' from CM?


i havent even paid attention to the sales or lack there of.

i was going to get oyin whipped pudding, cd healthy hair butter and AO blue green algea mask.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@chebaby WOW! I didn't know CM had CDaugther?  I wish AveYou would have a little sumthin'.....

@SimJam Yes, KBB Masque is _'surprisingly' thin._ 

But it packs a Punch! It's a Nice DC'er.


----------



## chebaby

yea they have the new cd stuff too.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *yea they have the new cd stuff too.*


 
chebaby oke:Thanks Pusha'  Um. Yeah.

Lemme Go Look!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby  Lawd...That New Site is a Hotmess!....


----------



## robot.

i was going to order some more aloe vera juice to use up the rest of the knot today as a leave in but i think i'm just going to stay with my shea butter and eco styler. i could not keep my hands out of my hair today!


----------



## divachyk

beautyaddict1913 and IDareT'sHair, if the sale was right, I'd order some Blue Malva. That stuff, . Tis all.

Beauty, I used DM Super Butter Cream tonight on roller set hair and loved it. My air dried hair just laughed at that stuff. 

T, I sealed with HH avocado cloud. Wow-wee, love that too.


----------



## Ltown

beautyaddict1913 said:


> IDareT'sHair I emailed her today after I posted and just told her that there are some ladies that love the products but have not ordered because there hasn't been any promotional announcements so we were not sure if the company was still operating and I asked for a discount code for loyal/returning customers if they are in fact still in operation. Hopefully she responds. If she doesnt respond I will let you guys know so that perhaps another lady can reach out to her as well. I will let you all know either way.
> 
> I just think the whole thing was blown out of proportion. The killin part about it was that the MAIN people diggin up evidence were people who are deep conditioning with lustrasilk and sealing with murrays and hadn't bit much ordered any jewelry from her either. You heard that your sister in law's cousin's friend's nephew's granddaughter didnt get her order and here you go
> ranting and raving and callin people out of their names. Ughhh let me not get started lol!



beautyaddict1913, enso was the first product that i love. IDareT'sHair will tell you i was upset. You hit it on the nail.  I went on a hunt to get the olive oil butter, so i'm with you and T! I did order once after the drama went down, shipping took longer and the sizes were smaller but i like the products.


----------



## SimJam

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby WOW! I didn't know CM had CDaugther? I wish AveYou would have a little sumthin'.....
> 
> @SimJam Yes, KBB Masque is _'surprisingly' thin._
> 
> But it packs a Punch! It's a Nice DC'er.


 
@IDareT'sHair yup it WAS surprising actually, I bit disappointing ..... but it feels so good on my hair!!!!
Im sitting here now with half my head in pura chocolate smoothie and the other half with KBB mask. (was too tired last night to do anything other than sleep)

the mask goes on so nice The chocolate smoothie is nice too, but the KBB side feels much smoother and moisturized already.

I was thingking I should just do a regular DC to see how my hair likes..... I think Imma steam though


----------



## Eisani

Hey ladies, hopefully everyone had a good Christmas!  Ours was really nice.

Did I mention I got a small trim Saturday? Only about an inch and a half, but I could swear my head feels lighter . I haven't used anything up in a while, but I plan on sending some things back with my sis.


----------



## Eisani

SimJam kbb mask is the **** and was my staple until she got silly. It's a really good dc.


----------



## mkd

I wasn't online yesterday and didnt get to wish everyone a merry Christmas.  I hope it was a beautiful and special day for everyone.  Ours was so blessed and special.  

I think I am going to get a steamer today and some purabody before the sale is over.


----------



## SimJam

why am I watching Maury - DNA edition ???? SMDH

Eisani how/why did KBB start akkin Kraay?


----------



## natura87

Hello ladies and lurkers. ]  Merry belated Christmas to those that celebrate.  I am rocking a twistout and I just found out my Purabody shipped on Saturday.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby (errrbody else too) Curlmart 25% Monday, Tuesday Only.  Code = *AFTER25*


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Hey Divas!

Wow!  I still can't beweave Christmas 2011 has come & gone so quickly.

My JBCO w/Pimento shipped.  

I will place another HV order on (or by) the 31st.


----------



## Eisani

SimJam long story short her customer service sucked and she and her staff went as far as sending someone video of the items being packed/shipped coreectly when the person contacted them about a missing $7 item. It just got ugly, and proved nothing. They were notorious for screwing up an order. Some other things happened to me directly as a result of my comments in the thread that I didnt share publically, but I was DONE after that. Add to the fact that she shrunk bottle sizes, changed ingredients yet swears she didn't...just bad bidness IMO.


----------



## Shay72

I hope everyone had a great Christmas, I did. For some reason all I wanted to do is sleep though. Gotta get my a$$ up and doing stuff today though so it won't be so hard to head back to work tomorrow.

I ordered two 16 oz bottles of Terressentials. One fragrance free and the other left coast lemon. I finished a step 1 of Methi Sativa. Now all I have are 2-3 bottles of step 2, oh well. I also finished Claudie's Normalizing Rinse in the jar. I have 1 back up.


----------



## chebaby

chello ladies
thanx T, im about to check out of curlmart now for the AO blue green algea, cd healthy hair butter and oyin whipped pudding.

my braid out turned out nice but itll be even nicer tomorrow, second day is always better than first lol.


----------



## natura87

IDareT'sHair said:


> chebaby (errrbody else too) Curlmart 25% Monday, Tuesday Only.  Code = *AFTER25*



 Perfect timing.


----------



## chebaby

i just decided to order from oyin. curlmart kept kicking stuff out of my cart and the discount was shipping so meh.


----------



## natura87

I have a Burts Bee's shampoo that just wont die. I have had this bottle for forever and it seems like every time I use it someone comes and refills the botlle. I have had 1/4 of a 12oz bottle since August. I dont want to throw it out becuase I actually love this shampoo. It just wont die.

I love CJ's Honey Butta, I used this last Monday and my hair is still moisturized. If they sold this in a bigger container...I would get it during a sale.


----------



## Shay72

natura87 said:


> Perfect timing.


That's what I was thinking. Might get my Oyin this way.


----------



## natura87

Not gonna get anything from Curlmart....the shipping and the discount are the same so its not really worth it.


----------



## Shay72

I forgot to add Gleau to my list of vendors.


----------



## natura87

My 2012 vendors are...

Qhemet
Aveyou(for Curl Junkie and Donna Marie)
CurlMart (Oyin, Darcy's, CJ, and misellaneous)

I want to try Koils by Nature and Kyra's Ultimate Indulgence.


----------



## 13StepsAhead

hey divas 

My 2012 online vendors will be:
QB
Ave you (CJ)
Bobeam

Everything else I can get on the ground or I will be tring a new product here and there.


----------



## Seamonster

Eisani all I knew about was the shrinking of the bottle sizes. Of course now she has a buy one get on free almost everyday,  so I guess the customer is always right.

 I got nervous on Christmas eve because the Marie dean sale was coming to an end, and bought a gripe of stuff. I think I can make my 6 months now 

plum pomade
aloe and mint balm
seaweed DC, so scared of what this could smell like, I have visions of smelling like california rolls, and I ordered the scent surprise because I have no idea what sea-moss smells like 
Peach DC
Olive DC
Belly butter

Put my Pura Natural order in too, great sale
2 chocolate mask
2 capauchu butters
2 murumuru lotions
1 loc oil
1 mango tea milk scalp balm
2 body balms


----------



## Ltown

13StepsAhead said:


> hey divas
> 
> My 2012 online vendors will be:
> QB
> Ave you (CJ)
> Bobeam
> 
> Everything else I can get on the ground or I will be tring a new product here and there.



13StepsAhead, like your 2year progress album.  I know if you are headed overseas your vendor list should be small, shipping will be $$$.


----------



## 13StepsAhead

Thank you Ltown! I have a lot of stuff I will be bringing with me, so any products I buy while I'm away will be shipped to my moms house and have her send them to me through her friend who works for fed-ex or I'll just pick them up when I visit.


----------



## beautyaddict1913

Hello ladies! Im here. Dreading going to work. Ughhhh! Hopefully the time zooms by lol. Bout to put a little Saravun olive sqaulene on my ends and slick my edges with HV almond glaze and pull my hair back in a zing. I will be back later!


----------



## Ltown

robot. said:


> i was going to order some more aloe vera juice to use up the rest of the knot today as a leave in but i think i'm just going to stay with my shea butter and eco styler. i could not keep my hands out of my hair today!



Robot, you haven't gotten that aloe vera yet?  I think i'll mix mine up with something, its great for skin and promote hair growth.  Kimmytube was on to something, although its been use prior to her, its health benefits is outstanding.

I will be going back to my chateau tomorrow, can't wait now i know why i don't come homeI had so much time to reflect on my life and relive the time i was growing up ok, don't laugh too hard but you know where/who you belong with even when you are young growing up. For real ladies, i knew when i was younger that these folks were not me i can't help but laugh because i have been gone for 30 years they are stiil the same but when i stay to long it get to me.  I can't sleep without interuption, watch tv, etc... Time can't move fast enough, now i love them but from afar


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Seamonster  The Seaweed & Rice doesn't smell bad.  You'll be okay.


----------



## SimJam

Eisani wow, you know all these incidents with small businesses makes me curious about what makes those companies that do well ... actually do well. So many companies start out awesome and then either falloff and nver recover or falloff and bounce back.

Did HV, Oyin, Qhemet have these sorts of teething pains (I only mention because these come to mind as companies with longevity in product and service) Im sure there are others.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> i just decided to order from oyin. curlmart kept kicking stuff out of my cart *and the discount was shipping so meh.*


 
chebaby  Yep. I made up a CM Cart and the shipping was horrendous..


----------



## bronzebomb

Curl Mart may get the boot!  Aveyou.com is beating them with $1 shipping!

Seamonster I see that CJ Sale!  Thank goodness I started my No by early, cuz I wanted that styling gel.


----------



## Ltown

Hey ladies, don't know if posted but  you all shinatural having sale 25% 26-28 Dec (after) code.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ltown said:


> Hey ladies, don't know if posted but you all *shinatural having sale 25% 26-28 Dec (after) code.*


 

@Ltown So, what's the Code?

I Found it = *AFTER*


----------



## robot.

Ltown said:


> Robot, you haven't gotten that aloe vera yet?  I think i'll mix mine up with something, its great for skin and promote hair growth.  Kimmytube was on to something, although its been use prior to her, its health benefits is outstanding.
> 
> I will be going back to my chateau tomorrow, can't wait now i know why i don't come homeI had so much time to reflect on my life and relive the time i was growing up ok, don't laugh too hard but you know where/who you belong with even when you are young growing up. For real ladies, i knew when i was younger that these folks were not me i can't help but laugh because i have been gone for 30 years they are stiil the same but when i stay to long it get to me.  I can't sleep without interuption, watch tv, etc... Time can't move fast enough, now i love them but from afar


nope. it's been sitting in my cart, just waiting for me to purchase. i'm sure the gel and the juice aren't that different. i gave my gel away to a friend, so i'll just tell him to give me some back.


----------



## Eisani

SimJam well,  I started buying HV shorlty after they opened in 07. With the exception of disgustingly slow shipping during sales (which I never had a problem with) and the issue back in the summer with a seasonal conditioner, no problems. No ingredient changes, no package shrinking and her inflation hasn't been ridiculous. Like I said before I had a wee issue with getting played about my discount that I didn't ask for that turned me off from buying for a while, but I'm over it.

Oyin had snail slow shipping for the longest as well but that has drastically improved. Not aware of Qhemet issues besides again, slow shipping.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@SimJam 

Yep.  I Agree with @Eisani 

I think HV & SSI have been very consistent with their lines. No issues.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Thinking of my little Regi for tomorrow. 

Will finish up in the next day or 2:

Tiiva DC'er
Jansyn Moisture Max Conditioner
1 4 ounce JBCO w/Pimento
1 Jar of "Save My Ends" Ends Creme


----------



## Eisani

ASIAN is going to be B2G1 free at Sally's in January.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Eisani WOW! That's too bad especially since we'll all be on our 6 month No-Buy in January!


----------



## Shay72

Using Shea Moisture's Coconut & Hibiscus bodywash. I likey . Ya'll know I'm picky and have been working on finding a replacement for Jasmine's stuff. A little bit goes a long way, lathers up really well, and I like the smell but it does not linger.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Shay72 

Did Gleau have a Sale? The only reason I was gone make a Curlmart Purchase was to buy that durn Gleau Oil 4 oz.

You see Shi-Naturals is having a Sale *after I placed my order*


----------



## Ltown

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Eisani WOW! That's too bad especially since we'll all be on our 6 month No-Buy in January!



Eisani, i'm not in any no buy and want to try that no poo cleaner.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ltown  Which one?  The Cleansing Pudding OR the Coconut Cowash?  

I like them both.


----------



## Ltown

IDareT'sHair said:


> Ltown  Which one?  The Cleansing Pudding OR the Coconut Cowash?
> 
> I like them both.



IDareT'sHair,  both since there is a sale, and you like them.  I'm cowashing but still haven't found anything that makes my hair not waxy. I been using cj argan and repair me they are ok, nor lke enso cleaners.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ltown 

Yeah, I think they both Cleanse very well. 

Actually  mkd got me hooked on the Cleansing Pudding.  It is more like a 'Poo.  It's really good.  

I use the Cleansing Pudding when I need a deep cleansing.

What will You get for your "Free Item"?

Hydration Elation DC'er?
Double Butter?
Hair Milk?
Coco Shea Spray?

Another Cleansing Pudding or Cowash?


----------



## Shay72

IDareT'sHair
Gleau did have a sale I posted it in this thread but forgot to purchase myself. Yeah I see about the Shi Naturals sale but that's on her site right? I'm not purchasing from there until she gets the shipping right.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Shay72 I didn't try to use the Code in the Esty Thread. Hmp. Wonder if it works there?

Lawd.. Why Do I keep missing out on that Gleau?...


----------



## Ltown

IDareT'sHair said:


> Ltown
> 
> Yeah, I think they both Cleanse very well.
> 
> Actually  mkd got me hooked on the Cleansing Pudding.  It is more like a 'Poo.  It's really good.
> 
> I use the Cleansing Pudding when I need a deep cleansing.
> 
> What will You get for your "Free Item"?
> 
> Hydration Elation DC'er?
> Double Butter?
> Hair Milk?
> Coco Shea Spray?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another Cleansing Pudding or Cowash?







IDareT'sHair, i don't know much about the line but i'm scope it out read all the ingredients.  I like leave ins so is any of those leavein?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Ltown Fab use to swear by this line.

She Loved the Hair Milk and the Coco Shea Spray L-I's, as well as the others.

I hope she knows she can get it on the Ground Nah.


----------



## chebaby

chello err body

so i know i was crying about damage but im going back to straight hair. at least for now. i just need something different. and im tired of braid outs.

tonight im gonna pre poo with claudies protein for 30 minutes. shampoo with come clean and then steam for 20 minutes with olive you. then i will use aphogee spray leave in and aveda damage remedy leave in and ic fantasia leave in and blow dry and flat iron with my FHI.
to maintain my hair i will be using cd hair balm and cocasta oil.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *chello err body*
> 
> so i know i was crying about damage but im going back to straight hair. at least for now. i just need something different. and im tired of braid outs.
> 
> tonight im gonna pre poo with claudies protein for 30 minutes. shampoo with come clean and then steam for 20 minutes with olive you. *then i will use aphogee spray leave in and aveda damage remedy leave in and ic fantasia leave in *and blow dry and flat iron with my FHI.
> to maintain my hair i will be using cd hair balm and cocasta oil.


 
@chebaby Chello-Mi Lady!

Um...Got Enough Leave-In's there Ms. Che?That will be a nice look for you going into 2012.


----------



## Ltown

IDareT'sHair, i just check out side site ingredients are yummy, i like the hair milk, double butter and actuallu all of the line looks good.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby Chello-Mi Lady!
> 
> Um...Got Enough Leave-In's there Ms. Che?That will be a nice look for you going into 2012.


 lmao i gotta make sure i got a little of everything to protect every strand lmao

thanx girl, im just tired of the curly kinky look right now. and im tired of doing it
those dominicans did my hair sooooo well imma try to get it as straight as they did.


----------



## Brownie518

Shay72 said:


> @IDareT'sHair
> Gleau did have a sale I posted it in this thread but forgot to purchase myself. Yeah I see about the Shi Naturals sale but that's on her site right? *I'm not purchasing from there until she gets the shipping right*.



This right here..... And I don't see the sale on her Etsy site. Let me go see what's up with the shipping.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby 

So, Have you thought about How Often You'll be Straigthening it?

Yeah Girl, it sounds like you'll be well-protected.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *This right here..... And I don't see the sale on her Etsy site. Let me go see what's up with the shipping*.


 
Brownie518  I need to put the Discount Code in Esty and see if it works.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> So, Have you thought about How Often You'll be Straigthening it?
> 
> Yeah Girl, it sounds like you'll be well-protected.


 im gonna try to keep it straightened for 2 weeks at a time. the first week ill wear it stright and the second week ill do a braid/bantu knot out. then ill wash and start over. thats the plan lol.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *im gonna try to keep it straightened for 2 weeks at a time*. the first week ill wear it stright and the second week ill do a braid/bantu knot out. then ill wash and start over. *thats the plan lol*.


 
chebaby  You got a Good Plan.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I just pulled out one of those Oyin HH Liters to use tomorrow.  Can't Wait!

I'll be finishing up CR Jansyn, so I'll need to use this too.


----------



## chebaby

tomorrow i got so much i wanna do. one  thing is i wanna go to my local store and purchase some qhemet heavy cream. i will be using that on my ends too and i dont think brbc pack the punch im looking for for my straight hair.


----------



## SimJam

Hay ladies finally finished my hair (fell asleep for umm, most of the day) 

I washed with Dr Bronners lavender (diluted)
Steamed: half my head with purabody chocolate smoothie and the other with KBB mask
twisted with purabody cupuacu butter over Oyin hair dew

as I said before, the KBB mask went on much easier than the chocolate smoothie, it has more slip and my hair felt silkier.

after steaming I would say the chocolate smoothie side FELT more moisturized, by just a tad bit, and the ends of the twists were not bushy. (I twist my hair up after I out the conditioner in and also rinse out while in twists) 

I think they both get a good grade from me with purabody slightlly in the lead only because I preferred the clumping curling effect. Actually after spritzing my hair with aloevera juice (which my hair loves), there was really no difference between the two sides of my hair.

I would hazard a guess that the purabody has a lower pH, it also has aloe vera juice as the second ingredient

the picture below is right after coming from under the steamer, the top twist is KBB the bottom one Purabody


----------



## mkd

chebaby, I am considering straight hair too.  I am really not feeling my hair right now.  I want to cut this ish all the way off, I really do.  

I need to go ahead and show dh the steamer I want so he can order it, maybe it will be here by the end of the week, i think I am going with salonsrus.


----------



## beautyaddict1913

I think I will go and get my hair straightened next week as well. I haven't straightened since September 2010 so I am curious to see what my hair will look like. I am going to a dominican salon that one of my sorority sisters referred me to. Her hair turned out gorgeous! I am a little nervous though! I had a recent dream that I was getting my hair done and the stylist mixed up some relaxer with some sitrinillah and gave me "a silkener". In the dream, she rinsed it as soon as she applied it but it "took pretty well" and my hair wouldn't act right for nothing after that lol.....I just don't want to go to my "regular beautician" and spend lord knows how much. I last went in February 2010 when I was 15 months post, to get a wash and flat iron and I spent $70. It's probably 90 now lol. I am not trying to spend more than $60 for this hairstyle that will only last one week!

Anyway, Im at work extra bored. There are things that I should be doing but I would rather not lol. Now I am itching to buy something. I wanted the Njoi green tea creme but I dont see it listed anymore.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

mkd

I Just Love My Steamer! (you already know)


----------



## beautyaddict1913

I laugh everytime I see chebaby re-purchasing something that she JUST sent me lol...the ULTIMATE product junkie lol. Thanks, Che, because when I do this as well I think about you and I don't feel so bad lol.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

beautyaddict1913  Just Convo Angie (Njoi/Esty).  She'll whip it up for you.


----------



## beautyaddict1913

I just hit paynah on another Saravun hair cream and some Olive Squalene cream. I like this creme for my skin. I used to use the same kind from Chagrin Valley but I lost it lol so I ordered more from Saravun. 

Thanks IDareT'sHair I will send her a message. Perhaps she will invoice me. What else should I get?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

beautyaddict1913

Roots Nourishing Pomade
Sweet Coconut
Green Tea Butter
Herbal Tea Spritz (if you like a Spritz)
Ayurvedic Hair Butter

What Have You Tried?


----------



## SimJam

Oh and Im passing on Qhemet until after my 6 month no buy. Will be using that money to get some purabody products ... me likey.

Ive read that the murumuru moisture milk is similar to the Qhemet CTDG (which I use as a leave in) and Ive found that the cupuacu butter works just as good to seal/twist as the AOHC.

I have enough AOHC and BRBC for most of the year anyways


----------



## IDareT'sHair

SimJam

Yep.  The Murumuru Milk is Very Nice.  I actually like(d) it better than the Sapote Lotion.  Both are nice.  I just 'preferred' the Murumuru tho'.

I can't say, for me, it reminds me of CTDG.erplexed But it's nice.  It's a Lotion and CTDG is a Creme.

I have yet to use my Oils.  I got the Organic Sapote and the Brazil Loc Oil(s).  

My Capuacua Butter was 'grainy'.  But errrbody else said theirs was smooth.erplexed

I wanted to try the Mango Scalp Creme, but don't hear much about it.


----------



## beautyaddict1913

IDareT'sHair thanks for the recc. I still have the MSM butter and coconut pomade that you sent me but I havent tried it. They are in the fridge and have not been on my radar. I am trying to use up the Claudie's Sulfur and BnB butter before I move on to any other growth aide and I thought I would save the coconut hairdressing for flat ironed hair. I need to get more consistent with my growth aid regi.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

beautyaddict1913  Yeah, I love that Sweet Coconut Pomade.  And the Healthy Hair Butta' is nice too.  

The only thing I personally didn't care for was the Chai.  It irritated my scalp.

SimJam  Those Curls look nice & juicy!  Both of 'em!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shipped:

Kyra's Ultimate Indulgence
Jamaican Oils
Shi-Naturals
Marie Dean


----------



## SimJam

IDareT'sHair said:


> @SimJam
> 
> Yep. The Murumuru Milk is Very Nice. I actually like(d) it better than the Sapote Lotion. Both are nice. I just 'preferred' the Murumuru tho'.
> 
> I can't say, for me, it reminds me of CTDG.erplexed But it's nice. *It's a Lotion and CTDG is a Creme*.
> 
> I have yet to use my Oils. I got the Organic Sapote and the Brazil Loc Oil(s).
> 
> My Capuacua Butter was 'grainy'. But errrbody else said theirs was smooth.erplexed
> 
> I wanted to try the Mango Scalp Creme, but don't hear much about it.


 
yep I was wondering abt that too.... I was wondering how something as thick as the CTDG would work in a pump bottle. i just assumed she meant it worked similarly.

my cupuacu butter is whipped and fluffy melts on contact


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> Shipped:
> 
> Kyra's Ultimate Indulgence
> Jamaican Oils
> Shi-Naturals
> Marie Dean



My Marie Dean, Saravun, Hairitage, all shipped. No notice from Afroveda yet.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

SimJam  I read your review on that Butter.  

Mine was "Grainy".  I shoulda' contacted her when I ordered it.erplexed............


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> My Marie Dean, Saravun, Hairitage, all shipped. *No notice from Afroveda yet*.


 
Brownie518

Gurl...Thanks!  I keep forgetting about that DURN AFROVEDA!  SMH

Ms. B - Go to that 4 weeks Growth Thread


----------



## chebaby

beautyaddict1913 said:


> I laugh everytime I see @chebaby re-purchasing something that she JUST sent me lol...the ULTIMATE product junkie lol. Thanks, Che, because when I do this as well I think about you and I don't feel so bad lol.


 how you just gonna call me out like that but i do though its a bad habit lmao.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby I do it too _sometimes_ too Che!...... 

At the time, I'm wanting to buy something else, so I'll do a Quick Sale only to come back later & repurchase that product.


----------



## chebaby

mkd said:


> @chebaby, I am considering straight hair too. I am really not feeling my hair right now. I want to cut this ish all the way off, I really do.
> 
> I need to go ahead and show dh the steamer I want so he can order it, maybe it will be here by the end of the week, i think I am going with salonsrus.


 i know what you mean. i hate that i feel this way but i straightened a few times and now im addicted i should have never straightened in the first place.
im just tired of wash and goes, tired of braid outs, tired of waiting 50 million years for my hair to dry. just tired tired tired.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby I do it too _sometimes_ too Che!......
> 
> At the time, *I'm wanting to buy something else, so I'll do a Quick Sale only to come back later & repurchase that product.*


 yep thats me lol. 
someone gave me a 20 dollar gift card so imma use that to get it. the store charges like $18 for it anyway


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> Gurl...Thanks!  I keep forgetting about that DURN AFROVEDA!  SMH
> *
> Ms. B - Go to that 4 weeks Growth Thread*



*cough*......


----------



## Seamonster

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Eisani WOW! That's too bad especially since we'll all be on our 6 month No-Buy in January!



 Unfortunately, we will erplexed


----------



## Seamonster

Brownie518 said:


> My Marie Dean, Saravun, Hairitage, all shipped. No notice from Afroveda yet.



Girl, I think Afroveda said it takes two weeks for them to ship, and since they are closed for most of the holiday I expect that means ten working days, so based upon what I heard, I am guessing early next year at best.

chebaby Shoot I am doing it right now with my CJ, I just want to try some other things right now, but I know I am going to buy CJ again


----------



## Shay72

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> Ms. B - Go to that 4 weeks Growth Thread


 


Brownie518 said:


> *cough*......


----------



## beautyaddict1913

Njoi responded super fast! I just bought the hair creme and the herbal spritz! So now I'm waiting for my 2 Saravun orders, Hairitage and Njoi. I am starting my no buy on May 23 (exactly 6 months before Black Friday) that way I will be sober for Black Friday lol! Patiently waiting to be able to order my CJ Pattern Pusha.....


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@beautyaddict1913 Dang Beauty! That means You'll be Going On around the time we're All Coming off!

That's right there is gone be quite Interesting.


----------



## beautyaddict1913

lol IDareT'sHair it sure will lol. But since yall wont be buying as much maybe I wont be tempted lol. I did pretty good on the September to Black Friday no buy, with the exception of those 4 or 5 groupons lol. But I feel like if I do it at the beginning of the year I have nothing to look forward to. There is no guaranteed sale in June or anything that I can feel like I have been "holding out" for lol.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

beautyaddict1913 _*Cackles at the 4 or 5 Groupons*_


----------



## divachyk

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby  Yep. I made up a CM Cart and the shipping was horrendous..


@IDareT'sHair -- PREACH. I had to triple look at my cart.  I want some gleu also. I tiptoed my butt over to Curlmart thinking I would grab some with the discount code but shipping was so unnecessary. What did you get from Shi-Naturals, growth potion? 

mkd, I love my steamer.

@SimJam, I wondered the same about murumuru (sp) milk vs. CTDG. I think I will try out the CTDG first and then test other waters so I can make determination for myself.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

divachyk  No.  I got the Pre-Poo Buttercreme, the Black Tea Spritz & the Shea Lotion.


----------



## Brownie518

Shay72 said:


>








I'm about to go order 2 PrePoo Butter cremes, Shea butter lotion, and a couple other things from Shi Naturals...

I wish b.a.s.k. would have a little sale when they open back up.  That Sweet Manna serum is the biz!!!


----------



## Brownie518

divachyk said:


> @IDareT'sHair -- PREACH. I had to triple look at my cart.  I want some gleu also. I tiptoed my butt over to Curlmart thinking I would grab some with the discount code but shipping was so unnecessary. *What did you get from Shi-Naturals, growth potion?
> *
> @mkd, I love my steamer.
> 
> @SimJam, I wondered the same about murumuru (sp) milk vs. CTDG. I think I will try out the CTDG first and then test other waters so I can make determination for myself.



@ bolded - 

That Grow potion makes my scalp feel good, though.


----------



## divachyk

No word on my AV order -- honestly, I forgot I ordered.

Received ship notice from Kyra.

Think I will pull the trigger on Pura tomorrow. Nothing like waiting to the last possible moment.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518  Good List Ms. B

I wanted to try either the Moisture Balance or Protein Balance DC'ers but changed my mind.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@divachyk 

Yeah, if @Brownie518 hadn't reminded me I had ordered Afroveda I woulda' totally forgotten about it.erplexed


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518  Good List Ms. B
> 
> I wanted to try either the Moisture Balance or Protein Balance DC'ers but changed my mind.



I have the Moisture. I plan to try that this week. I'm going to get the Protein one this time. 

IDareT'sHair - did you order Claudie's Deep Moisturizing masque?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518  Yeah.... divachyk calling me out on the Growth Aides.


----------



## divachyk

Brownie518 and IDareT'sHair, I will try to focus all future buys on DCners until I use up the creams/butters I recently picked up from Saravun and Hairtage. I have a tendency to get backlogged on the creams/butters since I find myself using Bee Mine Luscious more than anything.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> I have the Moisture. I plan to try that this week. I'm going to get the Protein one this time.
> 
> @IDareT'sHair - did you order Claudie's Deep Moisturizing masque?


 
Brownie518  Naw...I just got another Jar of the Tiffani Ceramide Pomade.  These past orders I've only gotten like the Iman, Revitalizer and Pomades.

I have several Protein Conditioners Jar & Spritz, the Avocado Intense, Mango Rinse, Ends, Balancing, Satin, Quinoa, Reconstructor, Normalizing etc.... 

Girl, I'm all Claudie'd out So, I just stuck to the Butters, Pomades, etc...this time.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@divachyk Yeah...I'm backlogged on errthang right now. 

So, this No-Buy will be really good for me and I need to do it the entire 6 months.

I just pray I can last. Lawd knows I need to. 

And should do it until BF 2012 in all honesty.


----------



## Brownie518

I'm going to make a good list of what I want to be using from now until Valentine's. I've ordered quite a bit these past few weeks and have a couple of multiples so those are definitely going into rotation.


----------



## divachyk

Brownie518 and IDareT'sHair - would you straight up recommend the sapote and murumuru moisture milk? I'm on the fence about either one. I will likely use it as a wash day leave in. I need something that's hydrating (low porosity) and full of slip (my hair is tangle prone).


----------



## Brownie518

divachyk said:


> @Brownie518 and @IDareT'sHair - would you straight up recommend the sapote and murumuru moisture milk? I'm on the fence about either one. I will likely use it as a wash day leave in. I need something that's hydrating (low porosity) and full of slip (my hair is tangle prone).




divachyk

I haven't tried either, but the Murumuru is the one I'll be ordering . Just looking at the ingredients, it seems a better choice for me. Gets good reviews, too!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518 A List Does Sound Good, but I'm too scrrurd to make one.

I really want another bottle of Turn Me Loose Detangler! And some more of that durn Oil.

I haven't tried her Pre-Poo yet. I'm using one now with like 6% Caffiene.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518 @divachyk

Ms. B is right. 

I like the Murumuru for Relaxed Hair. And I've had both. Tried both and prefer the Murumuru.

You could ask her in the 'Notes' to send you one of each couldn't you?


----------



## divachyk

Thanks @IDareT'sHair and @Brownie518. Right now my cart has the following -- 1 choc smoothie (1 free smoothie), 1 murumuru (1 free cupaucu butter). I'm kind of afraid of the cupaucu butter because it contains "nut" oil. I have acne reactions to nuts when ingested. I might just get 1 choc smoothie and 1 murumuru and call it day.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518 Ms. B Must be somewhere Ordering something.

@divachyk Good List D!

Imma place one Final Hairveda Order on 12/31


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518 Ms. B Must be somewhere Ordering something.
> 
> @divachyk Good List D!
> 
> Imma place one Final Hairveda Order on 12/31




IDareT'sHair

My laptop is acting up. Had to reboot. erplexed They might have to give me a new one. 
Haha, I wasn't ordering!!  I did my ordering already.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518  Girl, we've been Outta Control!....

And it Started Long Before Black Friday.  It actually started in October and Haven't Stopped SMH


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518  Girl, we've been Outta Control!....
> 
> And it Started Long Before Black Friday.  It actually started in October and Haven't Stopped SMH




IDareT'sHair

I'm so glad I didn't really get anything on BF. That would have been terrible. My main 'vice' this time around was Claudie's. It will all work out in the end, though. Between now and Valentine's...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518  Girl, I've been tearin' up errthang, Marie Dean, Claudie, HV, AveYou, SSI, Esty!  SMH

Shoot! Errbody been gettin' dat' Monneee and I need to stop!


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair

Yes, girl. You went buck up in here lately!! But you'll use up a lot of that stuff in the first 2 months, for sure. And you know you can tear through some butters/pomade/lotions! You'll be alright.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> @IDareT'sHair
> 
> *Yes, girl. You went buck up in here lately!! But you'll use up a lot of that stuff in the first 2 months, for sure.* And you know you can tear through some butters/pomade/lotions! You'll be alright.


 
@Brownie518 Thanks for making me feel better Ms. B! 

But you're right, I went skrait buck wild! 

Purabody....Lawd....errbody got my Monneee...

I need to really stick to this No-Buy.


----------



## robot.

i love reading about all these purchases


----------



## beautyaddict1913

Im still at work....an hour and a half left....smh....

Brownie518 and IDareT'sHair do you guys find that you use things up quicker when you rotate them instead of focusing on one thing? Or do you do it to avoid boredom? 

When I get off tonight, if I find the strength lol, I will co-wash with Darcy's Pumpkin and leave in KBB milk and seal with KBB oil. If I am going to rotate I will be using KBB Super Silky, Darcy's Peach, and Enso Aloe & Hibisus. I will be moisturizing with Qhemet BRBC or DM Buttercream and sealing with KBB Heavenly Oil, funky Monoi Cloud, or KBB Butter Love.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@beautyaddict1913 I'll have 1-3 of the same types of things I focus on to eliminate boredom. I never open more than that tho'.

Like, I try to have about 2-3 DC'ers in rotation, 1-2 Reconstructors, 2-3 Cowashers, 1-2 Leave-Ins that I am using.


----------



## Seamonster

Just used the MD papaya and mango conditioner, alcoholic pour some for MD. I had pulled out the papaya conditioner to do an oil rinse, planed to follow with red clover detangler, then seal with yogurt smoothy.  By the time I finished putting lotion on my skin and sealing it with oil, my curls were defined. This papaya conditioner is the first three in one I have found. It conditioned, detangled, and curl defined. 

I sat under the dryer for an hour while I read the bible(I barely got through half a chapter). Starting in on my new years resolution early, I didn't read the bible last year. This year I want to read something even just a sentence everyday, then think about it. Now I am going to baggy it with neem oil, rinse and style with the red clover and maybe yogurt smoothy in the morning. Wish I tried my sample before the sale, oh well, this will be on my June '12 buy list.

SSI: first impression when I saw what the SSI Hair fortifier did to my hair , that is holy grail now. Banana brule, I am going to have to try a few more times. I used SSI banana brule as a moisturizing mask after the fortifier, and it has protein. 

Mozeke moist mask is great, using SSI fortifier followed by SSI banana left my hair strong and hard, Mozeke moist mask put the moisture balance right back into my hair. Really cut down on the breakage. 

Used up the last of the overpriced piece of crap Miss Jessie's cleansing creme. In winter on natural parched hair,  cleansing, but hair was a tangled mess. Used up MD papaya conditioner sample.


----------



## beautyaddict1913

Thanks T. I need to start doing the same thing. It seems to help me really learn what my hair LOVES when I use the same thing day in and day out but then it also makes me feel like ughh why do I have to use the same thing lol...I think I may just stick to one co-washer since I will only be doing it twice per week and Im almost finished with Darcy's pumpkin. After this I will move on to Hairveda Moist 24/7 and will probably rotate then, I still have 3/4 of a gallon remaining.

Lol Im just on here rambling. I clearly have nothing better to do at work lol. I could've played on here all day from the house lol, what a waste!


----------



## Brownie518

beautyaddict1913

I like to have about 2-3 DCs open, also. Avocado & Silk and Claudie's Deep Moisturizing I can use for ever but I try to rotate in something else. Right now, I plan to use Claudie's Deep Conditioning masque and work in some Jessicurl WDT to use that up.


----------



## beautyaddict1913

Brownie518 are u repurchasing WDT?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

beautyaddict1913  Yeah, I like a little "Variety" but I can't STAND having a much of opened 1/2 opened bottles & jars sitting around.  

It was a hard habit to break but I got through it.

Seamonster Gurl, Yesss, that Marie Dean is the Business.  I love all that stuff.


----------



## beautyaddict1913

Now Im regretting not ordering Marie Dean


----------



## bronzebomb

i think I want CJ Curl Queen, Curls in a Bottle and Pattern Pusha before the new year.

I also want to replenish my Kinky Curly Curling Custard (maybe I can wait until 2013).  I purchased this early in my HHJ.  I'd like to try it again on longer hair.

I wish I would have purchased the AfroVeda Curl Define during the sale.  

I am shooting for a no-buy until Black Friday.  i can do it


----------



## Brownie518

beautyaddict1913

I won't be getting more WDT anytime soon. I really like it but I have quite a few DCs that I like more. Honestly, I have no idea where I got this jar. T probably gave it to me, LOL!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

beautyaddict1913  That's Some Good Stuff Right There.


----------



## natura87

I didnt buy em but my Wegmans had some free Giovanni samples so I grabbed some of the Root 66 conditioner ans the Frizz be Gone.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> @beautyaddict1913
> 
> I won't be getting more WDT anytime soon. I really like it but I have quite a few DCs that I like more. Honestly, *I have no idea where I got this jar. T probably gave it to me, LOL!*


 
Brownie518  See.  You Be Playin'  You probably gave a Jar to Me!

I like WDT.  And I love Too Shea!  

I always say I'm not gone replace WDT, but always seem to keep a Jar on Hand.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

bronzebomb  I'd like to go all the way through to Black Friday 2012 too Bronze.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

natura87 I heard that Giovanni Route 66 is pretty good.


----------



## beautyaddict1913

Thanks for rubbing it in IDareT'sHair lol


----------



## IDareT'sHair

beautyaddict1913  That 25% was definitely the time to try MD and shipping for $2.95.

It made it worth my while and I'm glad I got it because I Lurves It!  Errr bit of it.

*sorry beauty*


----------



## beautyaddict1913

Dang I guess I didnt realize shipping was $2.95....lawd if I aint a day late and a dolla shawt....smh


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518  See.  You Be Playin'  You probably gave a Jar to Me!
> 
> I like WDT.  And I love Too Shea!
> 
> I always say I'm not gone replace WDT, but always seem to keep a Jar on Hand.



 For real, I do think you sent me this one a while ago. I haven't purchased this in a long time. Not at all this year, I don't believe.


----------



## Ltown

Good morning ladies!  Flying home today yay!

mkd, chebaby, how long can you wear straight hair in the winter?  I frizz up so fast, i just bun in the winter.

IDareT'sHair, love you sister but 6 months without buying you lasted 2 weeks last no buy. I'm try and help you won't post any sales.

How about no one post sales in this thread, to help. You can post in any other thread


----------



## mkd

Ltown, i can't wear straight hair for longer than about 5 days.  Unfortunately, my hair is really fine and thin and it gets limp and looks greasy after a few days.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ltown 

No, it's fine gone & post the Sales.....Imma be Skrong.  Imma do this.  For Real.

I have 1-2 things to get before 12/31 and then I'm done.


----------



## Ltown

IDareT'sHair said:


> Ltown
> 
> No, it's fine gone & post the Sales.....Imma be Skrong.  Imma do this.  For Real.
> 
> I have 1-2 things to get before 12/31 and then I'm done.



IDareT'sHair, i don't want to be excuse of being a pusher.  I'm be in a no buy but not locked down to 6 months.  I just order me some ayurveda powders and will pickup some asaim in Jan.  I'm just make my own growth oils using others ingredients i need to use up some oils anyway and with ayurveda challenge that will go fast.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Ltown Nah. Nobody will be Pushin'.

Thanks for The Love Ltown. Imma be okay. 

When I look at My Stash, I know I gotta use common sense and Stop Buying & Start Using.

So I'm good.


----------



## 13StepsAhead

Hey Divas  sneaking on while at work  there's like 5 people in the office today.

Ltown,gone and post the codes because I'm not on a no-buy  I'll just be using more products up ecause I won't be able to ship the to me right away.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

13StepsAhead I Agree 13!  Gone & Post them Durn Codes! 

I ain't scurrrd.  Yeah, I know it's a Ghost-town today at all the J-O-B-S!

_*glad i'm not there tho'*_


----------



## 13StepsAhead

IDareT'sHair yea I wish I could have stayed home this week, but my boss told me to take lunch and leave early, so I'm out by 3 at the latest.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

13StepsAhead  That right there is a Great Day!  My Kind of Schedule


----------



## 13StepsAhead

IDareT'sHair It sure is, especially isnce I have to hit the mall to find some stuff to wear for my trip to ATL.

I started packing this weekend and I'm really gonna have a hard time deciding what coemes with me now and what gets shipped later. Between clothes, shoes, makeup and hair stuff I'm overwhelmed.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

13StepsAhead  I know you are overwhelmed!  This is so exciting!  

So, when you leave, how soon will it be before you come back home?  About 6or a year?  And will you return for visits?

That is really an exciting opportunity.

I hope you have an amazing time in the ATL.  When do you leave?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Finished Up:

1 Tiiva DC'er *back up*
1 Camille Rose Jansyn Moisture Max Conditioner*back up*


----------



## 13StepsAhead

@IDareT'sHair the plan was for me to be in Geneva by th 6th so I can start workingon the 9th; however I still have not received final approval of my visa, so I really don't know when I will be leaving at this point. I do plan to come back and visit probably 1x every 6-months, but other than that I will go from one country to the next over the next 18 months. They finally finalized my rotation plan; I will be spending 6 months in each of the following countries Switzerland (Geneva), Malaysia (Kuala Lumpur) and Itlay (Milan).

ETA: I'm really excited about my trip to ATL. I did my undergrad there, so it's like my second home. I'm leaving Thursday and I'll be there until 1/2.


----------



## Seamonster

Ltown said:


> Good morning ladies!  Flying home today yay!
> 
> IDareT'sHair, love you sister but 6 months without buying *you lasted 2 weeks last no buy.* I'm try and help you won't post any sales.
> 
> How about *no one post sales in this thread*, to help. You can post in any other thread



IDareT'sHair  at the bolded, darn aveyou what PJ could resist . 

I am going to try to go until black Friday as my stretch goal, but I have a wretch in my plan already. Qhemet moving their sale to January, sage charging a premium for qhemet (high shipping), and Silk Dreams hasn't released Mocha hair reconstructor yet. Once I get those I am done. In order to insure my results.

So here is my no buy to Black Friday Plan: I am buying Qhemet's sale depending upon the price and discount. She is changing packaging, and sizes so I am going to keep one eye open for a price hike. I dropped Oyin the price change, bottle change. I will get Silk Dreams mocha if she has a special on it. Valentines, Easter, and Mother's Day are free days, but I will scrutinize all sales versus shipping cost. then I will go on complete no buy June until Black Friday. 

mkd my heart dropped a beat when I saw no sale information. What if Aveyou has another flash sale 

beautyaddict1913 I like to use one co wash, oil, pomade, and curl creme at the same time, but I like to rotate two or three deep conditioners. This year, I am going to try to stretch my products, so I can do better on the no buy. 

bronzebomb I love curl queen


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Seamonster 

Well Lady, I must say, you have worked out a really good system. I hope you can stick to it. *crosses fangers & toes for Sea*

I know Imma make a few purchases before 12/31. After that, I have no plans to mess up! 

Unless there is an AveYou Groupon floating around out there. I'll definitely buy a Groupon, but won't use it.

ETA:  Or an AveYou Flash Sale.  Then all bets are off!


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Hey ladies How y'all doing?
I have to go back a few pages to catch up. I just got done doing my hair and used up the last of the enso seabuckthorn 
I placed my pura order but passed on claudie.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl 

Hello Ms. Curly!  I know Imma feel the same way when I get down to the last of my Enso's.

beautyaddict1913 is tryna' work on something with Enso.  I hope it happens.  I'd like to order at least 3 things from them. 

And I hope it happens before 12/31.

I just finished my hair too.  I'll do it again Friday.


----------



## chebaby

chello ladies
im a pissed that i straightened my hair until 4am and now its raining
Ltown, i can probably go 2 weeks without washing. with my hair straight.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> curlyhersheygirl
> 
> Hello Ms. Curly!  I know Imma feel the same way when I get down to the last of my Enso's.
> 
> beautyaddict1913 *is tryna' work on something with Enso.*  I hope it happens.  I'd like to order at least 3 things from them.
> 
> And I hope it happens before 12/31.
> 
> I just finished my hair too.  I'll do it again Friday.



IDareT'sHair  I just read that and I'll be waiting to hear what happens


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My Kyra is out for Delivery and so is my 1st Shi-Naturals order. 

But I have one more order coming from both of these.

curlyhersheygirl  Yeah, I hope we can work something out and it goes well.  I'd love to have:

Blue Malva
Marshmallow & Moss
Green Tea Cleansing
Aloe & Hibiscus Lotion


----------



## Avaya

What happened to Enso? Y'all ran sloppy moppy out of business or something?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby  Chello-Ms. Che!

That stinks about the Rain.  But I'm sure it looks very nice.

Are You expecting any packages today?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Avaya Nope...not us. 

Alot of us who ordered from her, did not have any problems with her or the products. 

That was just unfortunate because, for me, her products and her Customer Service were always on point. 

No issues here.


----------



## bronzebomb

IDareT'sHair said:


> @bronzebomb I'd like to go all the way through to Black Friday 2012 too Bronze.


 
I'm going to do it this year!!  I promise. 



beautyaddict1913 said:


> Dang I guess I didnt realize shipping was $2.95....lawd if I aint a day late and a dolla shawt....smh


 
I missed this one too!  I was too ovewhelmed for Christmas.  I thought this was Donna Marie, not Marie Dean.



Seamonster said:


> @IDareT'sHair  at the bolded, darn aveyou what PJ could resist .
> @bronzebomb I love curl queen


 
Why have I never seen that smilee?  funny and appropriate.

I need to figure out how I can get one before the new year or jsut wait until BF 2012.



IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> 
> Hello Ms. Curly! I know Imma feel the same way when I get down to the last of my Enso's.
> 
> @beautyaddict1913 is tryna' work on something with Enso. I hope it happens. I'd like to order at least 3 things from them.
> 
> And I hope it happens before 12/31.
> 
> I just finished my hair too. I'll do it again Friday.


 


Avaya said:


> What happened to Enso? Y'all ran sloppy moppy out of business or something?


 
I think that was Mop Top, cuz, that company just vanished!  No sales. No more purchases.  Which leads me to believe that you may want to be very careful before you purchase.
I wanted to try a few things before it got a little suspect!  I will have to pass on Enso. 

I use to  Mozeke, but when my products went bad, I didn't fool with her either.  I like all the "controversial lines" (i.e. Mozeke, AfroVeda, Miss Jessie's)  LOL, my hair is fickle.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

bronzebomb I'll hafta' see what @beautyaddict1913 can work out before I make my decision.

So Far, she hasn't gotten a response, so it may bot be an issue.


----------



## Avaya

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Avaya Nope...not us.
> 
> Alot of us who ordered from her, did not have any problems with her or the products.
> 
> That was just unfortunate because, for me, her products and her Customer Service were always on point.
> 
> No issues here.



IDareT'sHair I'm confused. Enso's website is still up and running.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Avaya  Yeah, it's still up & probably 'functional' but I don't think anyone in here (this particular thread) has tried to place an order recently.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby Chello-Ms. Che!
> 
> That stinks about the Rain. But I'm sure it looks very nice.
> 
> Are You expecting any packages today?


 hey T
no no packages. i havent checked my email but the only things ive ordered is some clothes from oldnavy(which i think is gonna be too big so imma have to send it back anyway) and my oyin whipped pudding.

my hair turned out nice but i need to invest in a blowdryer with a comb attatchment. otherwise i cant blow dry no more it takes way too long.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby  I need to check my Mail.  

So...are you going to get a New Blow Dryer?


----------



## Eisani

Hey ladies. I'm loving my latest mini cut. Today I have a messy side fishtail braid and my ends look like a paintbrush all even and blunt and stuff. I'll be wearing straight styles all winter I believe- mind not fully made up yet.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby I need to check my Mail.
> 
> So...are you going to get a New Blow Dryer?


 what you got coming?

i might go to sallys and look at some blow dryers. i like the one i have but its bulky and fat and i dont think an attatchment would fit on it so ill have to get a whole new blow dryer. i got my bed head blow dryer from tj maxx so i might go back cause i be seeing some chi and fhi stuff there for the cheap.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Eisani  Mr. Boo will be happy with that Decision!

Alot of Ladies in this Thread is Going Skrait this Winter.


----------



## chebaby

Eisani said:


> Hey ladies. I'm loving my latest mini cut. Today I have a messy side fishtail braid and my ends look like a paintbrush all even and blunt and stuff. I'll be wearing straight styles all winter I believe- mind not fully made up yet.


 Eisani, you never get heat damage or loosening from wearing straight styles all winter?

last night i got frustrated and blow dried  and flat ironed with only aphogee spray leave in and nothing else


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby Yeah, check with TJMaxx & Marshall's.  I see Chi, Babyliss and some of those other Good Brands all the time there.

I got Kyra's Ultimate and I got my Shi-Naturals today.  YAY!  

I have some more things that shipped.

I might have a little 'Sale' towards the end of the week, because I 'dread' absolutely 'dread' the thought of going to the Post Office.....

I need to see what I might try to Sell.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> @Eisani, you never get heat damage or loosening from wearing straight styles all winter?
> 
> *last night i got frustrated and blow dried and flat ironed with only aphogee spray leave in and nothing else*


 
chebaby  If you were 'frustrated' you shoulda' blow dried and then came back today (after you got some _Sleep_) and Flat-Ironed.

I hate doing stuff like that when I'm tired.  We tend to cut out steps.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Hmp.  Still no word from Afroveda????  They need to quit.

Brownie518 divachyk bronzebomb and anyone else who ordered....Have Ya'll Heard anythang?erplexed


----------



## Eisani

IDareT'sHair said:


> Eisani  Mr. Boo will be happy with that Decision!
> 
> Alot of Ladies in this Thread is Going Skrait this Winter.


IDareT'sHair he has already given his 2 cent opinion on wearing it straight.


chebaby said:


> Eisani, you never get heat damage or loosening from wearing straight styles all winter?
> 
> last night i got frustrated and blow dried  and flat ironed with only aphogee spray leave in and nothing else



I've never made it through a whole winter of straight hair . My plan is to air dry and either flat iron or roll and protect my ends 90% of the time. I'll see if I actually stick to it.


----------



## mkd

How does the purabody sale work.  The free items are not showing up in my cart.  Do the items have to be the same?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Eisani  I know he did!  I'm sure it will look real Purty too!

It will be interesting to see how All You Ladies will do this Winter being Skrait-Headed.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

mkd  You have to add it when you check out, it asks you what do you want as your Free Item.  

It shows a drop-down box and you pick your item.


----------



## Ltown

Hey back home, raining like crazy.  I think usps is still on holiday all my mail should have came, waiting on puranatural.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

IDareT'sHair said:


> @mkd You have to add it when you check out, it asks you what do you want as your Free Item.
> 
> It shows a drop-down box and you pick your item.


 
ETA mkd  No, it does not have to be the same thing.  Did you get it to work?


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby Yeah, check with TJMaxx & Marshall's. I see Chi, Babyliss and some of those other Good Brands all the time there.
> 
> I got Kyra's Ultimate and I got my Shi-Naturals today. YAY!
> 
> I have some more things that shipped.
> 
> I might have a little 'Sale' towards the end of the week, because I 'dread' absolutely 'dread' the thought of going to the Post Office.....
> 
> I need to see what I might try to Sell.


yea im close to a tj maxx and marshalls
girl i hope your afroveda comes. i saw a video on YT recently that said mala cancelled the girls order(or in got cancelled by mistake) and she never even sent an wmail to let her know.

i want to do a sale too but like you i do not want to go to the PO.

i plan on staying straight for a while but i know i will want to transition back to wash and go style so im gonna keep most of my stuff.


IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby If you were 'frustrated' you shoulda' blow dried and then came back today (after you got some _Sleep_) and Flat-Ironed.
> 
> I hate doing stuff like that when I'm tired. We tend to cut out steps.


i was frustrated because i added hair rules blow out my curls to a section of hair and it made it crispy crackly brick hard i was pissed and almost threw it in the toilet


----------



## IDareT'sHair

cheaby  Didn't you get some Chi-Silk Fusion?  I thought you had picked up a bottle.

OT:  Errrone: Purabody Extended their Sale until 01/01/12.  SMH.


----------



## mkd

IDareT'sHair, nope, it's still not working. I am getting aggravated.  I am not getting a drop down menu at checkout.  

Seamonster, did the curlformers come?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

mkd  Lemme go do a Cart Right Quick.  When you attempt to Check Out it should say "Free Product" and then you pick one.

Lemme go look.  I would email her and tell her what I wanted for my Free Order.  Last time I ordered, I didn't change my free product and it selected "Chocolate Smoothie" because I forgot to change it to the Murumuru Lotion, so I had to contact her and she manually changed it for me.

BRB


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@mkd When I went out there and added a Murumuru Lotion to my Cart, it said "Click Here to Choose Your Free Item" Then a Drop Down Box Appeared with a Variety of Products.

What are you trying to get?


----------



## mkd

T, thanks!  I added the free items initially but when I check out, they are not in the cart.  I want to smoothies and two sapote lotions.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

mkd said:


> T, thanks! I added the free items initially but when I check out, they are not in the cart. I want to smoothies and two sapote lotions.


 
They will be there.  And in _Notes to Seller_, put in there I want 2 Smoothies and 2 Sapote Lotions in whatever _scent_ you selected.

You won't see them.  But they are there.  When you get your Confirmation from PayPal you will see the B1G1


----------



## Eisani

chebaby said:


> i plan on staying straight for a while but i know i will want to transition back to wash and go style so im gonna keep most of my stuff.
> 
> i was frustrated because i added hair rules blow out my curls to a section of hair and it made it crispy crackly brick hard i was pissed and almost threw it in the toilet



The last part is exactly why I'm sticking with what works for my hair. My hair is already a diva, but when it's straight it is really funny acting. I broke down and tried some Crisco on the back 1/4 of my hair (hursh Ms T ) and my hair hated it. My hair WAS greasy and weighed down and I only used a smidge. I already knew my straightened hair doesn't like anything but serum but I figured i'd try anyway. That didn't work out and I was glad I only did that lil back section. I can't experiment at all when it comes to straightening. Thanks for reminding me Che.


----------



## Eisani

Why are my fingers itching to place another Pura order?


----------



## robot.

finished my niece's blanket!  two down, two more to go...


----------



## chebaby

Eisani said:


> The last part is exactly why I'm sticking with what works for my hair. My hair is already a diva, but when it's straight it is really funny acting. I broke down and tried some Crisco on the back 1/4 of my hair (hursh Ms T ) and my hair hated it. My hair WAS greasy and weighed down and I only used a smidge. I already knew my straightened hair doesn't like anything but serum but I figured i'd try anyway. That didn't work out and I was glad I only did that lil back section. I can't experiment at all when it comes to straightening. Thanks for reminding me Che.


 im still getting the hang of blowing out my hair. i might have to go back to rollersetting but that will take forever for my hair to dry but at least itll already be half way straight and i can just flat iron.
straightening my natural hair is a mess i see why people like to "heat train" so i gets easier each time you do it. right now my hair seems like it hates being blown out unless the dominicans do it and i cant let them burn my scalo no more so that aint happening.
and i cant go sit in chaniquas salon no more either. i like my saturdays


----------



## bronzebomb

IDareT'sHair said:


> Hmp. Still no word from Afroveda???? They need to quit.
> 
> @Brownie518 @divachyk @bronzebomb and anyone else who ordered....Have Ya'll Heard anythang?erplexed


 

I haven't heard a thing!  and she has the nerve to send a Customer Satisfaction Survey!sad:


----------



## 13StepsAhead

Hey ladies  just moisturized with DM super buttercream. I forgot to add DM to my 2012 vendor list, but I can get that from Aveyou, so no biggie.


----------



## 13StepsAhead

wow robot. you have skillz gurl!


----------



## Seamonster

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Seamonster
> 
> ETA:  Or an AveYou Flash Sale.  Then all bets are off!



  I will be right in the middle of the flash



bronzebomb said:


> I'm going to do it this year!!  I promise.
> 
> I use to  Mozeke, but when my products went bad, I didn't fool with her either.  I like all the "controversial lines" (i.e. Mozeke, AfroVeda, Miss Jessie's)  LOL, my hair is fickle.



 Me too, plus I love end all, and Shima,  



bronzebomb said:


> I haven't heard a thing!  and she has the nerve to send a Customer Satisfaction Survey!sad:



 She sent you a customer service form  


mkd said:


> IDareT'sHair, nope, it's still not working. I am getting aggravated.  I am not getting a drop down menu at checkout.
> 
> Seamonster, did the curlformers come?[/QUOTE]
> 
> 
> The curlformers just got to town today, I will probably receive them tomorrow.
> 
> [quote="Eisani, post: 14927697"]Why are my fingers itching to place another Pura order?[/QUOTE]
> 
> That puranaturals is on point
> 
> Used up my donna marie curling creme, no back up, going to twist with my Marie dean samples until Afroveda butters come to town :look::look:


----------



## Ltown

robot. said:


> finished my niece's blanket!  two down, two more to go...
> 
> View attachment 132171





Robot, did you hand or machine sew the fabric in the blanket?


----------



## Brownie518

bronzebomb said:


> I haven't heard a thing!  and she has the nerve to send a Customer Satisfaction Survey!sad:



This made me chuckle even though I haven't heard a work either... How long has it been now?


----------



## beautyaddict1913

Hello ladies, still catching up on the thread. Still no word from Enso yet. Hanging on til January 3, assuming that she took the last two weeks of December for vacay like the other vendors. 

One of my Saravun orders and my Hairitage came today! I emailed Sheena about making an appropriate fragrance for Monoi cloud lol. Now I am only waiting for my other Saravun order and Njoi.

I dont think I will be getting my hair straightened just yet. Until I am no longer too lazy to straighten myself I will just be wearing it curly. It was pretty today. I wore it in a zing in a low ponytail. I switched it to half up and down because I wanted to look cute on FaceTime with my friend lol. I took a pic and I can see progress. I am definitely "hairnorexic" lol! I attached the pic below!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518 

Gurl...It's been too Durn Long for AV. 

btw: PayPal gave me 1/2 my $ back on "It's Perfectly Natural"erplexed issued via PayPal (not the vendor).


----------



## beautyaddict1913

Oh and last night I just ended up using Claudie's scalp elixir and spritzing with HV hydra-sillica which smells totally different from the bottle T sent me. The one I got from T was a wonderful fruity smell and this one smells like tangerines lol. I dont like this one! But I also moisturized with Qhemet BRBC and OHHB. BRBC is almost done so I was extra heavy handed....needless to say I was a hot greasy mess today lol...so Im co-washing now with Darcy's Pumpkin. I think I will moisturize with KBB super silky and kbb oil when I get out! I may add a little BRBC for added moisture.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

beautyaddict1913  Your Hair Looks Cute.


----------



## beautyaddict1913

Thanks T! I just wish the front part of my hair grew as fast as the back


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair

I love Claudie's Frappe....


----------



## IDareT'sHair

beautyaddict1913  What are you gone do about the Monoi Cloud?  Why don't you just skip that one & get the Avocado Cloud or Mango-Tango Cloud?

Is there something 'special' in the Monoi you Love?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> @IDareT'sHair
> 
> *I love Claudie's Frappe....*


 
Brownie518  Lawd Ms. B..... Don't Tell me that


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518  Lawd Ms. B..... Don't Tell me that



Girl, I didn't want to but I just had to...

Did you order some?


----------



## beautyaddict1913

IDareT'sHair I ordered Mango Tango and Avocado Cloud the other day and it came today. I am indifferent about the avocado scent but the mango tango smells yum! That is what made me email her lol. I never reordered monoi. On the site she said that she skips body spray when she wears monoi on her body...I laughed at that! I will only wear monoi under a wig!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> Girl, I didn't want to but I just had to...
> 
> *Did you order some?*


 
@Brownie518

Nope. I didn't order any.

ETA:  I should ask her for a sample


----------



## IDareT'sHair

beautyaddict1913  That Monoi Stank


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @beautyaddict1913  That Monoi Stank






The scent is the only thing that kept me from ordering that one. I love the other two, though!!!


----------



## beautyaddict1913

It sure does T but I like the way it makes my hair feel. If she can't get that scent together I will just stick to Saravun castor (I still have to try the other clouds that I got today). I am excited that Hairitage is coming back on the 2nd with new stuff! Cant wait to see what she has! I will order the jojoba hair cream when she reopens!


----------



## divachyk

IDareT'sHair said:


> @beautyaddict1913 I'll have 1-3 of the same types of things I focus on to eliminate boredom. I never open more than that tho'.
> 
> Like, I try to have about 2-3 DC'ers in rotation, 1-2 Reconstructors, 2-3 Cowashers, 1-2 Leave-Ins that I am using.


@IDareT'sHair, thanks for the feedback. I need to do a better job at rotating items. I tend to use one item exclusively for the reasons @beautyaddict1913 mentioned but that gets boring. It helps me to know what my hair does/doesn't like. Trying too many items have me confused on what might have triggered an issue should my hair start acting funny.



IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518  See.  You Be Playin'  You probably gave a Jar to Me!
> 
> I like WDT.  And I love Too Shea!
> 
> I always say I'm not gone replace WDT, but always seem to keep a Jar on Hand.


@Brownie518 and @IDareT'sHair, raises hand in shame, what's WDT?



IDareT'sHair said:


> Hmp.  Still no word from Afroveda????  They need to quit.
> 
> @Brownie518 @divachyk @bronzebomb and anyone else who ordered....Have Ya'll Heard anythang?erplexed


@IDareT'sHair - nope, nada word! Not cool.


----------



## Brownie518

@divachyk

Jessicurl Weekly Deep Treatment


I didn't know she sells that in a bottle now. It seems too thick for that.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 

The Weekly Deep Treatment does seems too Thick to be in a Bottle!


----------



## bronzebomb

I purchased the Too Shea!  I should have purchased the Weekly Deep Treatment as well.

I can't think of anything else I want to purchase before the new year...other than Curl Junkie stylers.


----------



## robot.

13StepsAhead said:


> wow robot. you have skillz gurl!


thanks!


Ltown said:


> Robot, did you hand or machine sew the fabric in the blanket?



and it's handsewn. my nephews was the first thing i've ever sewn in my life, i'm getting better and better

i plan to make a laptop sleeve once i'm done these blankets/my fabric arrives


----------



## chebaby

beauty, your hair looks so lush.


----------



## mkd

beautyaddict1913, beautiful hair!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

bronzebomb  You're right.  You Shoulda' gotten them both. 

I love Too Shea!  It's the Perfect Cowash Conditioner


----------



## divachyk

@robot. and @beautyaddict1913, both of you get a thumbs up from me!!

Random thought: I normally DC for 1 hr, 1x weekly. Think I will revise my schedule to DC for 30 mins 2x weekly to use up product and save time as I don't always have 1 hr. Is that how most of you sneak in a hair session several times a week?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

divachyk  That's exactly what I do.  Twice about 30 minutes per Session.


----------



## beautyaddict1913

Thanks for the compliments ladies! I am in bed now. Just got done co-washing with Darcy's and I sealed with kbb oil, left in Enso Aloe, and added a little BRBC to my ends. I'm wearing a zing tomoro. I used up a bottle of Philosophy Purity and I have another bottle left (for my skin). I'm thinking of going back to washing with Chagrin Valley soaps, my skin has been doing the fool lately. I know it's my nutrition as well. I need to get it back together in 2012!


----------



## beautyaddict1913

divachyk I only have time to cowash during the week and I'm so meticulous about my moisturizing sessions sometimes that the process takes an hour lol. If I dc I feel the need to detangle and unfortunately I have to detangle in at least 6 sections on each side and that takes an hour. If I wasn't such a slow poke I would probably do more during the week!


----------



## Shay72

7/31/10






2/25/11







12/27/2011, Failed wash & go pulled into puff. Didn't slick my edges down 

I did have my friend do a length check which helped us to determine I'm about 2 inches away from APL. But we also figured out my nape is struggling . So I won't be posting that one. I've also figured out I don't have thick hair but fine hair. It's all a learning process.

My moisture game is not on point and that is why my wash n go's have been failing lately. Looking like a poofy mess instead of well defined coils. So instead of steaming with oils on Wednesdays I'm going to switch back to steaming with condish. It is winter after all and it makes sense to steam 2x wk with conditioner. I've also gotta get back to baggying. I keep saying I will and been playing. Oil rinses are back too. I swear why do we stop these things ?


----------



## mkd

Very pretty Shay72


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72

Nice!  Great Progress!


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Hey ladies

beautyaddict1913 Your hair is so lush; absolutely gorgeous.

Shay72 Wonderful progress.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Mernin' Divas!

Just rubbed in some Hairitage Hydrations Castor Oil Infusion Hair Creme.  

That's some really good stuff.  It's like a really creamy butter that smells delish!

2 Thumbs Up on this amazing product!


----------



## Shay72

Thanks 
mkd curlyhersheygirl IDareT'sHair


----------



## natura87

I made up a list of products I want to use up by the end of February, my 25th birthday. I want to use up everything that is open so that I dont have a bunch of random stuff just open and lying around. 

I lost the list.

I am almost 2 weeks into this hair and its still sot and moisturized. Curl Junkie's Honey Butta is insane. I have added it as a staple becuase...if I can get almost 2 weeks out of one style and have it look good...its a keeper. I atually like the smell, I thouht I woudlnt but I do.


----------



## natura87

I'm gonna need somebody to have another Aveyou deal.


----------



## natura87

My Curlmart is out for delivery.


----------



## divachyk

Shay72 - looking good!

Ladies, I'm at work and was hoping for a quiet day but these here jokas are here actually doing work.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

divachyk  Girl, I was driving down the street on the otha' side of town (no where near the J-O-B), and saw a Coworker (who's suppose be at werkerplexed) driving past me.

Them Folks Scandalous


----------



## Shay72

Thanks divachyk

@IDareT'sHair
 at your coworker comment.

I'm thinking of actually carrying my tail into the Walgreen's instead of ordering online. I'm feeling like I won't have enough stuff during the no buy . My Terressentials has been delivered to the office so I just gotta pick it up.


----------



## divachyk

@IDareT'sHair - good thing she's a coworker and not an employee of yours.  I was suppose to be off ALL week but noooo, I decided to be nice and cancel a few days of leave so that a couple of my employees can be off. It felt like the right thing to do then but I'm sure regretting it now.

@Shay72 - I truly don't know how long my stash will last if I used it continously without replenishing. Rather than buying reserve items in prepartion of the no buy, I will use what I have on hand at the current moment and should I run out of stash *that would be awesome btw* I'll just buy more at that time even if the no buy is still going. The way I look at it, I would have accomplished what I set out to do if I run out of stash.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72  Girl, I was "Hotter Than Fish Grease" when I saw that *MESS*.


----------



## Shay72

divachyk
I can't live with the thought of actually running out of my stash. I will just feel better by getting a few more things . I do only plan to buy something during the no buy if I am completely out. Like if I have no deep conditioners at all.

IDareT'sHair
They will test the limits as much as they can . I can not get started on trifling staff .


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Shay72 Rollin' down the skreet on her cellie laughin'.   Chillin'.

I started to roll up next to her and give her the Stank Eye. 

This week they all gone be buck wild up in there _*i can't say i blame 'em tho'*_

You know how _Our_ Folks Do


----------



## Shay72

IDareT'sHair
100% of my staff work off site and are often working when I'm not so you know what kinda mess I deal with sometimes. For the most part I have fantastic staff. If not, they gone quick bc I do not tolerate foolishness when I am paying you.

I figured ya'll would get a kick out of this. So I was talking with my friend about hair and she was saying I would love to see your hair straightened. Especially since we had just done the length check. So she then asked me what my goal was. I told her SL. She was like curly? . She gave me a look. Then asked how long would that take? We both looked at each other and laughed bc we know....forever. She said that's because your curls are so tight. So I said of course when my hair is wet it is longer. So then she preceeds to say "Well, why don't you just loosen your curl pattern?" Ya'll she just didn't know any better . I explained to her that would take chemicals and I don't want that.


----------



## Seamonster

Shay72 pretty hair
beautyaddict1913 Such lush hair

Whew, I am sweating over this no buy. I think I got everything I need to get her done. Still need tools, I lost my new mason person tail comb, and I want a seamless rake. 15% off is not enough for me to pull the trigger, but I might have to bite a least one come if that is all I can get, let me go take a look. I still have a aveyou and folica groupon that I am saving for product emergencies.


----------



## Shay72

Thanks Seamonster

Got the nerve to be talking about my staff and I'm not in here doing jack . 

Imma bout to go growth aids crazy . I have to figure out how I plan to work them into my routine. Right now I have Claudie's Elixir, Claudie's Temple Balm,Horsetail Scalp Bar from Hairitage Hydration, viviscal oil, taking visviscal daily, and taking silica daily. I'm determined to fit all them jokers in my routine. I finished the visvical conditioner and will finish the poo soon. For some reason I'm not interested in repurchasing those two.


----------



## beautyaddict1913

Shay72 Im focusing on growth aides too lol. I use Claudie's on the day before I co-wash (every other day) and have been using BnB grow my hair butter on the days that I co-wash. It has been working out but its been keeping me greasy lol.

Hello all! I'm at work unable to focus and starving. I want to go home but I have a lot to get done so I am really debating if I should grab an extra late lunch and come back or just go home. My hair is really soft today. I slicked it back into this zing by spritzing my edges with hydra-sillica and applying Claudies gel and HV almond glaze over top. It layed down so smoothly without the need for a scarf. I think I will keep this method up. I got the idea from when I saw AfricanExport's wet bun video and she put grease on top of her gel. I can't wait to give wet bunning another try!


----------



## Shay72

@beautyaddict1913
I've been  like why they keep talking about her hair bc I didn't see no new pics posted? Now I see it in your avatar. Beautiful hair .

ETA: Oops I missed an entire page of the thread


----------



## divachyk

What does Pura's Lemongrass smell like?

I'm so torn. My cart has:

B1G1 -- Moisture Milk & Chocolate Smoothie 
B1G1


----------



## divachyk

Dumb work computer

Ok so where was I (posting from ph now)

My cart has
Murumuru & Chocolate Smoothie
Capuacu butter & ??

Should I go with sapote or another murumuru or another smoothie. I have 2 smoothies from previous order.

Help me ladies!  

Sent from my DROIDX


----------



## Brownie518

Shay and beauty, beautiful hair, ladies!!! And such great progress!!!! 


Shay72 - are you doing the full 6 months on the No Buy... I can't even imagine doing that! LOL! 

I just ordered more Shi Naturals and my Saravun and Hairitage are here. Marie Dean will be here friday. No word from Afroveda......


----------



## beautyaddict1913

Thank you Shay72 your hair is gorgeous as well! It is growing sooo fast!

IDareT'sHair I can't stop laughin at your co-worker lmaaaooo!

And I am also laughing at ALL OF YALL panicking about running out of stuff before June lol. Yall need to quit! Just any excuse to buy somethin lol...we all have enough stuff to last til AT LEAST June 2016 lol. I guess I will be the same way when I start my no buy in June but its funny for now lol


----------



## Eisani

Hey ladies! I've been on Etsy buying up jewelry. Is the no-buy just for hair products? 

I submitted my work from home request today. I had to wait until I'd been here at least 6 mos before requesting to do it full time. I'm ready! 

Going to wash tonight and dc. Haven't decided what to use yet. Part of me wants to play with a twist style, but I have to remember my plan and stick to it. I may do a henna gloss though.

beautyaddict1913 Shay72 beautiful hair ladies! Beauty yours looks like it smells like candy


----------



## Shay72

Brownie518
Thanks! 

Now you know we all gonna do this No Buy in our own way. I plan to do it in 2 month increments as I suggested before. I hope to make it through the 6 months. I didn't end up going to Walgreen's. I looked up if the stuff was in my local stores and it wasn't. Well not really true . I looked up the Walgreen's I wanted to go to.


----------



## Shay72

beautyaddict1913
Thanks! Girl you know we crazy 

Eisani
Thanks!Um yeah mine is only for hair products.

I'm mad about this Mariah Carey Jenny Craig commercial and that Jennifer Hudson has another WW's one .


----------



## Brownie518

Shay72 said:


> Brownie518
> Thanks!
> 
> Now you know we all gonna do this No Buy in our own way.* I plan to do it in 2 month increments* as I suggested before. I hope to make it through the 6 months. I didn't end up going to Walgreen's. I looked up if the stuff was in my local stores and it wasn't. Well not really true . I looked up the Walgreen's I wanted to go to.



 Good plan. I'll see what's up by mid-February and go from there.


----------



## Eisani

Shay72 I want to jump through the TV and choke everybody for those terrible commercials! That JHud is the absolute worst!  I actually get angry when it comes on lol!


----------



## robot.

i got my hair pressed today and found out i passed physics!  i might need to get me some wine!


----------



## Eisani

robot. Drink up!


----------



## divachyk

@Eisani and @Shay72, a few that can sit down in my book are JHud and JLo.

@Eisani, my outlet has been nail polish as of late. 

Okay, so anyone know what Pura's lemongrass smell like? Does it smell good or stank like stanka-dank-dank-dank.

ETA:  robot. Congrats!


----------



## SimJam

divachyk Id go with another smoothie because I loved how it worked on my hair

I just made a 2nd order with the murumuru moisture milk so I cant say  yes or no on this one....but the ingredients look yummy 

the cupuacu butter is really nice, but Im not a butters kinda girl.


----------



## divachyk

SimJam, the cupuacu (that's a hard word for me to spell for some reason) butter frightens me because of the brazil nut content. My dh said he'd take it and find some use for it if the nut content triggered acne breakouts.


----------



## Ltown

Good Evening ladies!  28 Dec, I see the buying is still on 3 more days!!

Congratulation shay, hair is looking great! Congrats Robot that is a hard subject and awesome to pass. 

Eisani, what kind of earrings do share??


I just wash my hair with organic morocan argan shampoo, nonsulfate my @##$ my hair felt strip, lucky I have Jasmine a/s.  

I will be making my growth aid, I have  bottle of sulfur, msm, biotin, plenty of eo to mix with oils. So hope to get some growth this winter like the rest of you. 

I'm sleeping real good in my bed last night, phone ring, damn uncle calling the house to see when I'm leaving town? Hello man you calling my house, I'm at home click


----------



## beautyaddict1913

lol Eisani it smells like candy lol! You're crazy girl!

lol Ltown 's uncle calling lol!

Im still at work procrastinating. Hoping to be out of here in the next 30 minutes! I became waaay more productive after I ate and giggled on the phone with a friend for an hour. Of course it was 4:00 by the time I actually started working. Smh...OUR folks cant work on an empty stomach lol


----------



## chebaby

chello ladies
my hair is so durn cute today. i pulled it all over to one side and did a huge pin curl on one side. ill wear it like this on my date saturday.

i still havent gone to get my qhemet but i will tomorrow along with a bottle of aphogee 2 minute and some more rollers so i can start roller setting. fluck blow drying lol.


----------



## SimJam

@divachyk Im sure DH will find good use for it. If he doesnt like it for his hair Its also nice on the skin. 

will it affect you if he uses it on his skin? I cant even breathe on my BF if I have shellfish 

So have you decided what to get???

my 2nd pura order was 4 murumuru moisture milks, 2 smoothies and a rhassoul conditioner


----------



## chebaby

no beauty didnt say we will be set with products until 2016 i know i will. but im still gonna get some more protein since im straightening more.

i cant wait to do a braid out on straight hair with bee mine luscious i just love that durn luscious.


----------



## divachyk

SimJam said:


> @divachyk Im sure DH will find good use for it. If he doesnt like it for his hair Its also nice on the skin.
> 
> will it affect you if he uses it on his skin? I cant even breathe on my BF if I have shellfish
> 
> So have you decided what to get???



My first order, several weeks back, I got --
2 smoothies and a couple of body butters 

This order --
2 smoothies
1 c. butter & murmuru milk (both tahitian vanilla)

If he eats nuts, yes but if he uses products that contains nuts, no. I've used some products that is nut base and my acne is not bothered. I'll monitor it.

I loves me some seafood but know many like yourself, who can't breathe, eyes swell up, etc etc

ETA: SimJam


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Hi Divas!  What's Up?  I'm loving the Hairitage Hydrations Castor Oil Infusion.  It's a wonderful butter!


----------



## beautyaddict1913

chebaby sounds like your hair was sooo pretty today! I wish I could be creative like that! Do you think bee mine luscious is gonna be too water-based for your straightened hair, like enough to cause a bit of reversion?


----------



## divachyk

I went to go look that up IDareT'sHair but see Hairtage is closed until the New Year.


----------



## SimJam

I feel like I need to get a hair growth booster and the years end is coming soon ... anyone use any (hand made ones) with good results ?


----------



## Ltown

Ok, ladies I'm sleepy  I guess all that sleeping I was doing got me. 
But I have to say this is folks posting fast hair growth pic  please tell them if they are going to show the body let it be the same I've been thinking this all year, you heard me  Let's see more realistic growth like our girl shay 

I got my puranatural, don't know what the heck I'm doing with all this stuff I do have some CJ that I don't want so holla!


----------



## Ltown

SimJam said:


> I feel like I need to get a hair growth booster and the years end is coming soon ... anyone use any (hand made ones) with good results ?


 
I used sublime sulfur in different oils last year with good results and I'm do the same, it no different than what everyone is buying I just have alot. I brought a bottle 2009 and it's good until 2014. You just use 1-2 tsp on whatever you can handle.  If you look at most of the growth aids, it all oils/butter with sulfur that doable at home if you have it.  That is the only reason I'm making mine is because I have alot, or I would be buying too!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@SimJam

In No Particular Order:

Claudie Exlir
Claudie Iman Butter
Claudie Temple Balm Revitalizer
Hairitage Hydrations "Sprout"
Hairitage Hydrations Creamy Hosetail Butter
Camille Rose Growth Serum
Tiiva Naturals Growth Oil
ButtersNBars "Grow My Hair"
Mega-Tek
Christine Gant Mixed Greens, CG Neem, CG Healthy Hair Butter
JBCO & Extra Dark JBCO
Njoi CreationS Healthy Hair Butter w/MSM
Njoi Creations Nourishing Roots Hair Pomade

Um. Yeah.


----------



## Shay72

Thanks Ltown

What bothers me is when a natural only shows straight hair pics!Can we see what your curly hair looks like too?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Imma check my Mail.  I probably won't get anything today, but it's worth Checking. 

My Marie Dean is still in California.erplexed


----------



## chebaby

beautyaddict1913 said:


> @chebaby sounds like your hair was sooo pretty today! I wish I could be creative like that! Do you think bee mine luscious is gonna be too water-based for your straightened hair, like enough to cause a bit of reversion?


 hmmmm i dont know. i didnt think about that. but ill be using it on a braid out so it shouldnt matter too much. at least i hope not lol.


my co worker(the one with the blond weave) just asked me for help with her hair im so excited lol. she wears a weave but she wants the front to get healthy enough to be able to wear it out and blend it. its color damaged because she bleaches it. i told her about olive oil to mix with her deep conditioner(im gonna give her a cj rehab) and to use olive oil on her hair and scalp.
she already knew about aphogee 2 step and she did that about a week ago. someone told her about the mayo treatment but i told her not to do it so close behind a protein like aphogee.
i told her about daily moisturizing because whats the point in deep conditioning weekly if you dont keep it moisturized throughout the week. so ill bring her a moisturizer too but i dont know what.

yall help me out, what moisturizer should i give her? and dont ask me what i have cause yall already know, everything lol. i was thinking a naturalista butter or a qhemet brbc. im not sure though.
its funny how excited i get to help someone with their hair lol.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@chebaby Um..No. I wouldn't start her out immediately on no $20 CJ Rehab. erplexed  _*will be no true appreciation there*_

Don't you have something else to give her?

_*sends che back 300 the ors packets*_


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Welp.  I didn't get anything today.  I Guess I better get use to it for the Next 6 months.  

So, I guess it was good that nothing came.  That right there is gone be the hardest part of all, I think.  Me Running to an Empty Mailbox.  SMH.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I feel like buying something.

Coming I have:

Shi-Naturals Pre-Poo, Shea Lotion
Marie Dean *various*
Jamaican Oils JBCO w/Pimento
Kyra's Pomegrante Pomade
Claudie
Njoi

I haven't in a few days, so it's like going Cold Turkey


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby Um..No. I wouldn't start her out immediately on no $20 CJ Rehab. erplexed _*will be no true appreciation there*_
> 
> Don't you have something else to give her?
> 
> _*sends che back 300 the ors packets*_


 lmao i was just thinking the same thing. like maybe i should send her a cd smoothie instead lol.
so i might send her carols daughter koret amen smoothie, jasmine shea rinse, and i dont know what else. shes looking for a really deep treatment.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *lmao i was just thinking the same thing. like maybe i should send her a cd smoothie instead lol.*
> *so i might send her carols daughter koret amen smoothie, jasmine shea rinse, and i dont know what else. shes looking for a really deep treatment.*


 
chebaby  Hmp.  Lawd.  That's Deep enough. 

Folks be losing interest.  We Ride Or Die HURR............

Errrbody ain't like that IRL.

_*hmp. i wish i would give up my 20 dolla' cj*_

Don't do that Che.  Maybe 6 months from Nah.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby Hmp. Lawd. That's Deep enough.
> 
> *Folks be losing interest*.  *We Ride Or Die HURR*............
> 
> Errrbody ain't like that IRL.
> 
> _*hmp. i wish i would give up my 20 dolla' cj*_
> 
> Don't do that Che. Maybe 6 months from Nah.


 yea i was thinking about that after she left. i was like she might not even know what to do with it.  so ill give her carols daughter smoothie, jasmine rinse and a 4oz jar of honey hemp(i have a 32oz).


----------



## bronzebomb

chebaby - my godmother jsut went natural and I said...I'm not gving her the new stuff! I'll gradually send her stuff, just in case this does not last (her naturalness).

I gave a co-worker some Oyin and Donna Marie when she first went natural...don't you know she relaxed less than a month later....and get this...wait for it....

she threw my stuff away!


----------



## chebaby

bronzebomb said:


> @chebaby - my godmother jsut went natural and I said...I'm not gving her the new stuff! I'll gradually send her stuff, just in case this does not last (her naturalness).
> 
> I gave a co-worker some Oyin and Donna Marie when she first went natural...don't you know she relaxed less than a month later....and get this...wait for it....
> 
> *she threw my stuff away*!


 i woulda kilt her i thought about telling ole girl if she dont like the stuff to give it back to me. but that would be tacky. technically i have so many jars of cj rehab that i can give away one. but i would be pissed if she threw it away.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

bronzebomb said:


> @chebaby - my godmother jsut went natural and I said...I'm not gving her the new stuff! I'll gradually send her stuff, just in case this does not last (her naturalness).
> 
> *I gave a co-worker some Oyin and Donna Marie when she first went natural...don't you know she relaxed less than a month later....and get this...wait for it....*
> 
> *she threw my stuff away!*


 
@bronzebomb @chebaby

See! Lawd! That's What I'm Talmbout......

This Journey is So NOT for the Faint of Heart.

Bronzie!  Gurl.....

_*snatches che's rehab outta her stash and slaps it on *my* head*_


----------



## divachyk

chebaby, you're better than me. I'd give her some Lustrasilk. Better yet, let me send you my dust collecting Lustrasilk and you send me that ooey goodness you plan to gift to the coworker. Seriously though, I'm with IDareT'sHair, baby steps for the coworker. Most lose interest overnight. And bronzebombs coworker really showed slap out! Say it ain't so!


----------



## divachyk

chebaby said:


> i woulda kilt her i thought about telling ole girl if she dont like the stuff to give it back to me. but that would be tacky. technically i have so many jars of cj rehab that i can give away one. but i would be pissed if she threw it away.


@chebaby, here's what you do - instead of giving her the entire jar, how 'bout you scoop some out and place it in a container and give it to her to try. That way, if she likes it, you can consider giving her the jar (or pointing her where to purchase CJ ). If she doesn't like it, you won't have to look tacky asking for the jar back or risk her tossing it out.

ETA: When my friend ACTED like she wanted to start a HHJ, I started her out on Aubrey Organics White Camellia. She was quite pleased.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

divachyk  Ain't that the truth Diva!  I wish I had some Lustrasilk or something to send. 

Some Queen Helene or something.  Doo Gro  Luster's


----------



## bronzebomb

My feelings was hurt!  Then she had the nerve to ask me about other products...I was almost nasty when I said, "Girl, you need to research it just like me, google it!"

To this day she don't ask me nuttin!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

divachyk 

I Disagree.  CJ wouldn't be touchin' that head right nah!

chebaby  Naw, give her the other stuff.


----------



## divachyk

She don't deserve nothing else bronzebomb. Hey chebaby, check out my ETA: White Camellia is a good starting point for a noob unless you really wanted her to start off with that real good stuff.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

bronzebomb said:


> My feelings was hurt! Then she had the nerve to ask me about other products...I was almost nasty when I said, "Girl, you need to research it just like me, google it!"
> 
> To this day she don't ask me nuttin!


 
bronzebomb  Mine woulda' been too Bronze.  That's some 14KT Nerve

As Expensive as it is for a PJ to keep they haul on.


----------



## divachyk

I'm with you IDareT'sHair. I have my real regi and then I have my politically correct regi to avoid a million questions. I refuse to go in depth about hair with other folk because they are not serious like we are -- learned the hard way. I'm truly offended when you waste my time inquiring and don't move to action. My personal regi is the products I use but my politically correct regi is the Aubrey Organics line. I've yet to have anyone come back and complaint that AOWC did them wrong.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @bronzebomb @chebaby
> 
> See! Lawd! That's What I'm Talmbout......
> 
> This Journey is So NOT for the Faint of Heart.
> 
> Bronzie! Gurl.....
> 
> _**snatches che's rehab outta her stash and slaps it on my head**_


 


divachyk said:


> @chebaby, *you're better than me. I'd give her some Lustrasilk. *Better yet, let me send you my dust collecting Lustrasilk and you send me that ooey goodness you plan to gift to the coworker. Seriously though, I'm with @IDareT'sHair, baby steps for the coworker. Most lose interest overnight. And @bronzebombs coworker really showed slap out! Say it ain't so!


 


divachyk said:


> @chebaby, here's what you do - instead of giving her the entire jar,* how 'bout you scoop some out and place it in a container and give it to her to try.* That way, if she likes it, you can consider giving her the jar (or pointing her where to purchase CJ ). If she doesn't like it, you won't have to look tacky asking for the jar back or risk her tossing it out.
> 
> ETA: When my friend ACTED like she wanted to start a HHJ, I started her out on Aubrey Organics White Camellia. She was quite pleased.


 i thought about that too yea i might do that. speaking of AO ill give her some AO blue something or another. dont remember the name.


----------



## chebaby

divachyk said:


> She don't deserve nothing else @bronzebomb. Hey @chebaby, check out my ETA: White Camellia is a good starting point for a noob unless you really wanted her to start off with that real good stuff.


 naw you right AO is just right for her. its natural, thick, and packed with good ingredients.


----------



## divachyk

Now we vibing chebaby...don't give chick your good stuff, not yet, treat her like a man and make her earn it.


----------



## bronzebomb

y'all bringing back some bad memories.  Why am I sitting here with the stank face?  I will NEVER give away my products to the faint at heart!


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @divachyk
> 
> I Disagree. CJ wouldn't be touchin' that head right nah!
> 
> @chebaby Naw, *give her the other stuff*.


 "the other stuff" like its a brand all on its own


----------



## IDareT'sHair

divachyk 

Yeah, a Lady at work's Daughter (College Aged) was transitioning and she wanted some "Natural Product Lines" for her daughter to use while transitioning, so I gave her a List of "Sites" to look up i.e.

Hairveda
Qhemet
Enso *at that time*
SheScentIt
Even Shea Moisture
etc...........

She (they) looked them up, but I don't think she (they) purchased anything.  

They were Phyto users, so they probably stuck with that.erplexed

*shrugs* I don't volunteer any info.


----------



## chebaby

divachyk said:


> Now we vibing @chebaby...don't give chick your good stuff, not yet, *treat her like a man and make her earn it.*


 
 she gotta work for this lmao.


bronzebomb said:


> *y'all bringing back some bad memories*. Why am I sitting here with the stank face? I will NEVER give away my products to the faint at heart!


  this tickled me so much.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *"the other stuff" like its a brand all on its own*


 
chebaby  Hmp It is.  For the Bleached Out & Weaved Up!


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @divachyk
> 
> Yeah, a Lady at work's Daughter (College Aged) was transitioning and she wanted some "Natural Product Lines" for her daughter to use while transitioning, so I gave her a List of "Sites" to look up i.e.
> 
> Hairveda
> Qhemet
> Enso *at that time*
> SheScentIt
> Even Shea Moisture
> etc...........
> 
> She (they) looked them up, but I don't think she (they) purchased anything.
> 
> They were Phyto users, so they probably stuck with that.erplexed
> 
> *shrugs* I don't volunteer any info.


  @ giving her a list.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby Hmp It is. For the Bleached Out & Weaved Up!


----------



## bronzebomb

Lawd @Idaret'shair [email protected]divachyk got chebaby pimping the girl out for product!

Make here work!

That's what I'm talking 'bout! Give her some pink oil moisturizer!


----------



## divachyk

@chebaby and @IDareT'sHair - call me selfish but I don't offer up any of the vendors I frequent. I tried that once or twice and ppl turned their entire face up at me. Like if their chin could touch their forehead it would have. Never again. I treat my vendors/stash like it's a black ops mission. Belee Dat! 

ETA: @bronzebomb, you made me laugh about the stank face and the pink oil moisturizer? You remixed it and took it way on back.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> * @ giving her a list*.


 
chebaby  It was a LONG One Too  A List.  No Products

I Also had:

Darcy's Botanicals
ASIAN
Camille Rose
MyHoneyChild

All Kinds of stuff.  I did walk pass her desk and she was out there on some sites. 

And I saw her daugther too (this was when the girl was home for the summer) and she said she had also looked up the List Her Mom Gave Her.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby It was a LONG One Too A List. No Products
> 
> I Also had:
> 
> Darcy's Botanicals
> ASIAN
> Camille Rose
> MyHoneyChild
> 
> All Kinds of stuff. I did walk pass her desk and she was out there on some sites.
> 
> And I saw her daugther too (this was when the girl was home for the summer) and she said she had also looked up the List Her Mom Gave Her.


  this is so funny. to me. "hey girl, i know you are into hair and everything and i really need something to help with this damage". "here. i made you a list"thats epic lol. i shoulda did the same thing.
i woulda sent her to the silver spring store if it still existed


----------



## IDareT'sHair

divachyk 

I just remember giving that one Girl 1/2 Jar of my $55.00 BBD Stretch and she said her little Grand-daughter dumped it out/spilled it or something crazy!.....

Never Again!  Hmp.


----------



## chebaby

divachyk said:


> @chebaby and @IDareT'sHair - call me selfish but I don't offer up any of the vendors I frequent. I tried that once or twice and ppl turned their entire face up at me. Like if their chin could touch their forehead it would have. Never again. I treat my vendors/stash like it's a black ops mission. Belee Dat!
> 
> ETA: @bronzebomb, you made me laugh about the stank face and the pink oil moisturizer? You remixed it and took it way on back.


 i dont think you are selfish. shoot we use darn good products for good reason. but i really wanted to help her hairif you know what im saying.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@chebaby 

For the Most Part, Folks don't Appreciate things (unless they buy it themselves). Easy Come/Easy Go!

I think about my BBD Stretch Wiped Up with a Paper Towel and thrown in the Trash, as Hard as a Time as I have TALKING MYSELF into Buying it.

That right there don't come easy.erplexed 

Spilling it like it's some Durn Dolla' Sto' Lusters Pank!  

And Telling me about it.


----------



## divachyk

IDareT'sHair said:


> @divachyk
> 
> I just remember giving that one Girl 1/2 Jar of my $55.00 BBD Stretch and she said her little Grand-daughter dumped it out/spilled it or something crazy!.....
> 
> Never Again!  Hmp.


Heck naw IDareT'sHair - say what nah? Whew, hold my ear-rangs!


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> For the Most Part, Folks don't Appreciate things (unless they buy it themselves). Easy Come/Easy Go!
> 
> *I think about my BBD Stretch Wiped Up with a Paper Towel and thrown in the Trash*, as Hard as a Time as I have TALKING MYSELF into Buying it.
> 
> That right there don't come easy.erplexed
> 
> Spilling it like it's some Durn Dolla' Sto' Lusters Pank!
> 
> And Telling me about it.


 thats a messi would have been so pissed listening to her tell me that.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> For the Most Part, Folks don't Appreciate things (unless they buy it themselves). Easy Come/Easy Go!
> 
> I think about my BBD Stretch Wiped Up with a Paper Towel and thrown in the Trash, as Hard as a Time as I have TALKING MYSELF into Buying it.
> 
> That right there don't come easy.erplexed
> 
> Spilling it like it's some Durn Dolla' Sto' Lusters Pank!
> 
> And Telling me about it.


 
Like that tramp Throwing bronzebomb Products Away. 

Lawd...I'd wanna kill a nickle.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> Like that tramp Throwing @bronzebomb Products Away.
> 
> Lawd...I'd wanna kill a nickle.


 i would be so upset.


----------



## divachyk

IDareT'sHair - I mentioned you in the relaxed thread (I think) and asked how do you use your pomades. I was asking for someone else but you know, I'm kinda curious myself since I have a few pomades in my stash now.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby  I hope our little "Horror Stories" convinced you!

_*writes out a list for the bleached & damaged*_


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby I hope our little "Horror Stories" convinced you!
> 
> _*writes out a list for the bleached & damaged*_


 lmao it did. ill give her samples of the good stuff(i have 4oz jars) and full sizes of the cd and jasmines and AO.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *lmao it did. ill give her samples of the good stuff(i have 4oz jars) and full sizes of the cd and jasmines and AO.*


 
chebaby  Naw....I was thinking a "List" or a Six-Fiddy LHCF Subscription.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby Naw....I was thinking a "List" or a Six-Fiddy LHCF Subscription.


 i started to tell her about the site but i dont need co workers to know what i be talking about.


----------



## mkd

I am lolol so hard at yall.

I sure wish my steamer would get here by Friday but I think salonsrus is on the west coast so if probably won't.


----------



## natura87

My KBB doesnt have a smell, like it literally smells like nothing. Darcy's really does smell like paste.


----------



## divachyk

My goal is to use up two oils before my next TU in about 10-12 weeks -- Tiiva Naturals and Boundless Tresses. I don't oil my scalp often but I will be an oiling fool for the next few months. Status = Focused!


----------



## natura87

I should be packing but ....I'm not. I hope this KBB masque is as good as people say and lives up to the hype.


----------



## beautyaddict1913

I'm dying laughing at chebaby bronzebomb and IDareT'sHair and divachyk with what not to give this girl lol. Omg we are definitely sisters! I gave my BFF a half bottle of Donna Marie buttermilk, curls for target cleanser, yes to carrots, long term relationship, Donna Marie pomade, and carols daughter milk lite - y'all get the point nothin overly expensive nor none of my staples. I didn't even like komaza dc but I refused to give her those 16 oz jars because of that appreciation factor T was talkin bout! I don't know how to explain to u that this ain't no queen Helene or cantu deep conditioner for u to be just luxuriating all up and through your head one day and then slapping a relaxer on and going back to lustrasilk the next lol


----------



## beautyaddict1913

IDareT'sHair said:


> chebaby  Naw....I was thinking a "List" or a Six-Fiddy LHCF Subscription.




I give out lists too and make them think Im hooking them up too! "girl let me write all this down for you.....and girl don't get the yes to carrots from target, go to Ross they got em for $2.99....and girl don't order this stuff today, Qhemet having a 20% off sale in two weeks so just hold out...." lol


----------



## bronzebomb

beautyaddict1913 - girl, I hardly give'm a list nah!  I say "Google your hair type!"

One chick had locs and she removed them, so her hair was dry and brillo like...

A coworker told her to ask me about what products to use...I gave her  <-- side eye.

I said "Looks fine to me"  

I don't have time to deal with wishy-washy naturals.  My soror that relaxed uses everything...she is a product junkie...like divachyk @ IDareT'sHair.  she'll try anything once!


----------



## beautyaddict1913

Y'all just don't know how y'all made my night in here lol. When random people who "tryna go natural" ask about what I use I just say Kinky curly and miss Jessie's. When people who know a little about hair ask, I tell them Qhemet Biologics. Speaking of which, I used up a jar of BRBC tonight. But I just aint got time to name 53 products to you that u ain't never even heard of. And then you offend me because your hair looks like sand paper every time I see you and it has been two years and you still have the same twa that u had the last time we talked about hair and ur always telling me about my hair "u just have good hair" and "ur hair just grows fast" - wrong! I just actually listen when I receive decent hair advice lol


----------



## beautyaddict1913

Lol at "looks fine to me" bronzebomb that's mean lol lol but it's hilarious!


----------



## divachyk

dang, B (bronzebomb) done called me out  You hear this IDareT'sHair?

Real talk - I was a product virgin until arriving in this thread and reading about great products and seeing all the awesome discounts posted. Then I became hooked. All she wrote thereafter.


----------



## bronzebomb

That's a waste of time!  

If you tell them a product, they complain about cost & ordering online.  Then if they purchase it, they say it didn't work!

The only products newly naturals know about are Miss Jessie's & Carol's Daughter.  And these 2 lines don't work for everyone!  That's when they decide to relax.  By the time I show them my lil shelf, they are running to the creamy crack.  So why bother.


----------



## Seamonster

divachyk said:


> Heck naw IDareT'sHair - say what nah? Whew, hold my ear-rangs!




 ok

My politically correct regime is the dollar store olive oil line.


----------



## SimJam

natura87 the KBB mask doesnt have a smell .... I was sniffing the jar like I was trying to huff spraypaint until Miss T informed me that the mask has no scent.

I was a bit bummed because I was looking forward to the nice scents Ive read KBB to have. 

which Darcys do you have ... that smells like past... Im still in love with the darcys pumpkin condish.... the smell is just heavenly


----------



## SimJam

as for starting ppl off on hair products ... I'll scoop/pour some out and give them a sample and point them to the website. They on their own after that.

I gotta order and plan how Im gonna get my stash to Jamaica so Im reeeealy not about to be giving away my prescious just so and risk running out with no back up.

I gave away that bottle of Oyin honey hemp with the quickness though ... my hair hated it. Was give it away or give my parents doggies a spa day. 

They (da doggies) sure got a ton of suave tropical coconut and humectant shampoo and VO5 moisture milks LOLOL ..... though I still like the moisture milks and tresseme naturals to wash out henna


----------



## Brownie518

Hey, ladies. Sorry I missed ya'll cuttin' up last night!  
Ya'll a mess!!! 

So I finished up a Motions CPR and a Jasmine's Shea Rinse. Have more of each . I have used CD Black Vanilla Smoothie and shampoo a few times now and absolutely love them both.  I DC'd with the Smoothie this morning and I wish I had backups and that it came in a larger size. I'm going to get more before the 25% off is gone. 

I'm lightweight looking forward to this no buy. I (we all) have a lot of good products that do my hair right. I don't need anything else right now  (well, thats what I keep telling myself)


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

WOW I just got caught up; yall had a blast last night 

I've stopped offering any product info cuz folks be all  when they find out the cost. My mom and sis are the only folks that get stuff from my stash and hair advice or suggestions.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Hey Divas!  

Yeah, we had to get @chebaby skrait last night. Hmp. 'bout to give some CJ Rehab to some Random-Head.....What The What?...

Tough-Love!

Anyway, Lawd...I forgot how much I love QB CTDG on Dry Hair. I have a corner left, and it will be gone soon.

I still have like 2 AOHC and 2 BRBC's. But I do Lurve that CTDG.

Yeah, @bronzebomb is right. Me, @Brownie518 and now @divachyk will all get down on the Handmade Naturals on _Relaxed Hair._ 

It works for me avoiding cones,mineral oils,etc...and making the Relaxer the only _'interesting'_ product in my Regi.


----------



## divachyk

just breezing by right now. In bed lounging. Be back later.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@SimJam 

Yeah, It's a little disappointing because KBB works soooooo well, that it Lacks a Scent. But, due to it's performance, I can look the 'other way'

The Milks, Creams, Butters and other stuff smells really good tho'.

ETA: Yeah, I think somebody in another Thread said DB Transitioning Hair Creme smells like "Paint" but I haven't found that to be the case.

I thought it smelled like Coconut Lemongrass? I didn't get the "Paint" Vibe.erplexed


----------



## SimJam

^^^Ohhh yep, the transitioning creme has a more "organic" smell^^^

It sure aint painty though


----------



## bronzebomb

I used up one jar of Qhemet Bioligics Burdock Riot Butter Cream


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@SimJam 

I don't think the DB DC'er has much of a smell either.erplexed 

But Lawd them there Oils smell like a Million Bucks!  

The Peach, Apricot, Plum, Watermelon & the Cherry! (Even the Pumpkin Seed Curl Exlir smells Pumpkiny & Spicy

I should buy the Winter Spice which I also heard smells amazing.

@bronzebomb Do you have back-ups of the BRBC?


----------



## natura87

SimJam said:


> natura87 the KBB mask doesnt have a smell .... I was sniffing the jar like I was trying to huff spraypaint until Miss T informed me that the mask has no scent.
> 
> I was a bit bummed because I was looking forward to the nice scents Ive read KBB to have.
> 
> which Darcys do you have ... that smells like past... Im still in love with the darcys pumpkin condish.... the smell is just heavenly



 Seriously..I was like...wait...where the heck is the smell? Yeah I heard KBB has really good scents so I got my hopes up. Those hopes were dashed.

The Avocado and Honey Twisting cream, Tucuma Hair Whip and th Coconut Pomade something or other. The pomade is just cocount oil....I feel like I was lied to.


----------



## beautyaddict1913

The transitioning creme smells like Sherwin Williams. I bought it last BF and I thought something went wrong so I emailed CS and "Darcy" apologized and sent me another bottle. I felt sooo bad when the next bottle arrived and smelled the exact same lol.


----------



## natura87

Passing the time readin Enso threads. I am going to do my hair tonight. I will use the Purabody Chocolate smoothie as my DC.I am glad I am getting 6 more of these suckers.

No news on the QB sale huh?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@natura87 

I haven't heard anything about the QB Sale, and hope I don't order any either.

Lawd...I hate I pulled out that durn CTDG to try to use up. _*fighting.the.urge.*_


----------



## beautyaddict1913

IDareT'sHair perhaps you can wait until you get off your no-buy to get CTDG, it will be just as good then and I am sure you have plenty of stuff that works great on dry hair! :blowkiss:


----------



## natura87

IDareT'sHair said:


> @natura87
> 
> I haven't heard anything about the QB Sale, and hope I don't order any either.
> 
> Lawd...I hate I pulled out that durn CTDG to try to use up. _*fighting.the.urge.*_



I havent had any Qhemet in almost 2 years. I am gonna get some and I just might haul.


----------



## Shay72

I need to do a hair journal. Something keeps putting flakes in my hair and I can't pinpoint it. I will pick out a little pretty one when I go to Target to see what Shea Moisture products they have. I went to pick up my Terressentials from the office and no one was there. I'm gonna feel some kind of way if I can't get it before the new year .


----------



## IDareT'sHair

beautyaddict1913 

I'll wait.  I'm in no hurry.erplexed  

I like QB alot, but I really don't buy much of it.  

Imma really concentrate on doing this 6 month No-Buy for Real and making it through.

I will break it for any 25-40% offs, B1G1 & any AveYou Deals.


----------



## natura87

beautyaddict1913 said:


> IDareT'sHair perhaps you can wait until you get off your no-buy to get CTDG, it will be just as good then and I am sure you have plenty of stuff that works great on dry hair! :blowkiss:



 Its Qhmet though, to me that allows an automatic pass.


----------



## bronzebomb

IDareT'sHair - no backups.  i think i like it better than the Amla & olive Heavy Cream too


----------



## bronzebomb

Why did I just tell Sunshine & Smokie (my dogs) You is kind. You is smart. You is important! Lmbo!!!

I better get out of this house...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Yeah, I don't know what I'll decide if the QB Sale is 30%?  I may bite. 

beautyaddict1913  Yeah, I have plenty I can use. 

Right now, I'm trying to use up stuff that is almost/near empty.


----------



## bronzebomb

IDareT'sHair - free shipping is my trigger!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@bronzebomb 

I Agree 110% That Makes All the Difference. 

Shipping is ridiculous.


----------



## bronzebomb

^ free shipping is better than 20% off.  especially since I order onsies.  I never do a huge haul.  That discount is usually $4 off.  the shipping is $6-8.  Especially with Komaza and AfroVeda.

Aveyou and KBB has the best shipping "deal"


----------



## IDareT'sHair

bronzebomb  You musta' just watched Da' Help.

You know Bronze, I think Imma Be ai'ite this No-Buy. 

And, Imma try to do it until BF, if I can.

My Stash is Ig'nant and I'd look straight Kray-Kray/Stoopid if I don't start using up some of this stuff.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

bronzebomb said:


> *Aveyou and KBB has the best shipping "deal"*


 
bronzebomb  Marie Dean has Great Shipping Too! 5 Bucks Flat Rate on her Site and $2.95 on Esty (Fed-Ex)


----------



## bronzebomb

I've seen it before.  But, I've been home from work since last Thursday.  I'm talking to the dogs!  Maybe I should have went out of town???

I'm going to try to last too!  I just wish I could get some type of discounts on my last few wants of 2011.  I only want Curl Junkie stylers.  oh and maybe a few UFD products.  I'm not even going to try new products until BF2012.  Hopefully someone will be willing to trade/swap.


----------



## bronzebomb

IDareT'sHair said:


> @bronzebomb *Marie Dean* has Great Shipping Too! 5 Bucks Flat Rate on her Site and $2.95 on Esty (Fed-Ex)


 
you mean Donna Marie????  just kidding!


----------



## Seamonster

I am going to be strong this no buy,  only 40% off plus free shipping will deter me from my goal. So sick of putting a cart together for a $10 dollar discount and $10 dollar shipping .

I think I can, I think I can, I think I can.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Seamonster said:


> *So sick of putting a cart together for a $10 dollar discount and $10 dollar shipping *.


 

@Seamonster

Right.erplexed


----------



## natura87

I hate paying shipping so, thats why I like to haul. I found out that PBN has free shipping over 65 so I just stocked up on Chocolate smoothies, and Oyin...well that HH is a miracle worker.  There have been times where I am all ready to hit Pay now and then I see the shipping costs and its darn near half the cost of the order. No Bueno.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Hmp. 

Welp.  Lemme Gone & Place One of My Last Orders of 2011 & for the Next 6 months.  

Hairveda.

_*off to email bj*_


----------



## Eisani

IDareT'sHair I'm on Marie Dean rhet nah. Saturday is the last day til Feb.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Eisani said:


> @IDareT'sHair I'm on Marie Dean rhet nah. *Saturday is the last day til Feb.*


 
Eisani  Why?  What's happening in February?erplexed


----------



## Eisani

IDareT'sHair Houston is happening in Feb. beautyaddict1913 and I got some stops to make .


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Eisani said:


> @IDareT'sHair *Houston is happening in Feb.* @beautyaddict1913 *and I got some stops to make . *


 
Eisani  Lawd....That's RIGHT  SMH.

2 PJ's Outta Control! On the Loose!

Ya'll need to make a List for real tho'.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Eisani

Heyyyyy Bennett!

_*cackles about your comment in that otha' thread*_

ETA:  Yeah, why they Tag You?


----------



## divachyk

Kyra arrived today! Awaiting Pura's ship notice. I might edit my order because um, dh is not pleased with his egyptian musk body butter and asking what other scents they have. ITA with him that his body butter smell is so faint that it basically smells like straight shea butter. My brown sugar body butter is on point.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

divachyk  What did you get from Kyra's?  If you gone try to change that order you betta' do it ASAP.


----------



## robot.

speaking of body butters, i've wanted a habibi body butter for MONFS now and they never go on sale  i can't see myself ordering for full price and shipping for two items is like $12! they better slip that sh*t in a flat rate box and keep it moving

eta: they actually made shipping free now!  http://habibibody.blogspot.com/2011/12/shhhhh.html

lemme follow them on twittuh in case i'm missing out


----------



## Eisani

robot. Habibi can kick rocks wif no socks. That butta is high. Hell, you can make that yourself!


----------



## chebaby

chello ladies
i have been so lazy today. i just was not able to get out of bed lol. i pulled my hair up into a high pony tail with a weird peice in the front styled to look like a bow lol. it was by accident but i love it.
anywho, i still have not been to get my qhemet but sage is supposed to get another shipment today.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby  Chello-Mi Chelady!

Well, my Kyra's Pomegrante Pomade came and my order from Shi-Naturals.

Brownie518  That Shea Lotion is really _watery/runny_ isn't it?  That's interesting.  

I'm going off your recommendation on that one. 

I thought it would be more of a Lotion. I hope I like it.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby Chello-Mi Chelady!
> 
> Well, my Kyra's Pomegrante Pomade came and my order from Shi-Naturals.
> 
> @Brownie518 That Shea Lotion is really _watery/runny_ isn't it? That's interesting.
> 
> I'm going off your recommendation on that one.
> 
> I thought it would be more of a Lotion. I hope I like it.


  heeeeeeyyyyy T. what cha up to? hows your day so far?


----------



## Seamonster

Robot Eisani whew,  $40 for 4 oz that price almost made me flip my wig. I am going to stick with puranaturals $7 

divachyk it is hard to buy fragranced butters online, I got sugar plum and amber white. I hope mine smell nice, wish I purchased vanilla peach now.

I got my Marie Dean, Qhemet, and curlformers! Yippee, the seaweed in surprise smells ok. At first whiff, I picked the wrong smell for the coffee mask, I got peppermint, and should have gone with chocolate.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@chebaby This week has been Good Girl. 

Getting depressed about how fast this week is going tho'. 

I asked BJ to invoice me for 5 _*don't judge*_ ACV Rinses. I haven't heard back from her yet.

I thought I wanted to buy another Kyra Pomegrante Pomade (but it kinda smells either like Crayons or cheap Candle Wax)

I like the consistency tho'. But the Smell. Maybe I need to smell it again before I decide.

Are you getting that CJ Pattern Pusha' Soon? & How much is it? 

You know You the Gel Queen.  

*instead of saying _chello_ - you should be saying: _gel-lo_


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Seamonster I agree.  KBB's Buttas' smell thebomb.com tho'.


----------



## Eisani

At $10/oz, that butta better be jumping out of the jar WARM and slathering itself on my elbows, knees, feet and behind . I'm exaggerating but for real, what makes their ingredients so great and costly?


----------



## Seamonster

IDareT'sHair I will keep KBB in mind for next black friday. Wish I could get to that world natural show. It would be heaven to touch, smell, see demonstrations, etc.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Seamonster  Did your Marie Dean come?

Eisani


----------



## robot.

i have been thinking about a pura body butter for a while now. why not? i haven't ordered anything in a while, actually...


----------



## Eisani

Just bought three bottles of perfume off Ebay; Aqua di Goia, Boyfriend and Burberry the Beat. I need to have a seat now but I needed all three in my life lol.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Yeah, oher than Hairveda, I'm not sure if I'll buy anything else before 12/31. _*side eye at myself*_


Nothing's jumping out at me.  SMH.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Speaking of Hairveda, they have Soap Bars on Sale. I think they're like 3 bucks or something.

I don't use those.erplexed


----------



## chebaby

i just saw the most beautiful asian guy ever. wheeeewwww talk about hot. and hes tall as heck too. like well over six feet. i mean damn. 

anyway i need to solve a mystery. random employees are coming up to me and telling me happy birthday. how do these people know its my birthday? they got me looking around to see if theres a sign lol. at one point i thought there was a ballon on my chair or something lol.

T, at first i thought you were going to say you invoiced BJ for some vatika frosting lol. its that season.


----------



## Seamonster

IDareT'sHair  you not buy anything for a year 
I got my Marie Dean, I meant to save it till next year 

Whew, just tried qhemets cocoa detangling ghee, my hair was already detangled from my marie dean twist out, but it stretched and moisturized my hair. I think I like it better than the amla and olive cream (it is a little greasy) I feel a January haul coming on


----------



## Ltown

Hi ladies!  Off of work until Tuesday.  

Let me chime in yesterdat hot topics   I too have given some good products away to someone that don't deserve it, my sister.  She cheap, never give back.  I'm keeping my products.  

Any New Year plans?  I usually go somewhere but don't know if it snow forget it.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby This week has been Good Girl.
> 
> Getting depressed about how fast this week is going tho'.
> 
> I asked BJ to invoice me for 5 _*don't judge*_ ACV Rinses. I haven't heard back from her yet.
> 
> I thought I wanted to buy another Kyra Pomegrante Pomade (but it kinda smells either like Crayons or cheap Candle Wax)
> 
> I like the consistency tho'. But the Smell. Maybe I need to smell it again before I decide.
> 
> Are you getting that CJ Pattern Pusha' Soon? & How much is it?
> 
> You know You the Gel Queen.
> 
> **instead of saying chello - you should be saying: gel-lo*


 girl i feel you about the week going by so fast. thats what happens when you are trying to realx.

lol i think that gel is still OOS. and even though it usually doesnt make a difference, so far every review ive seen on YT said it wasnt that great.

you are so silly thats gonna be my new greeting lol.


----------



## Eisani

Ltown we'll be right at the house for NYE. No kid, no company. Just us and the fireplace, drinks and lots of food.

Eta: I mention food because come January, everybody in my house will be eating better so in the mean time, I'm getting it in!


----------



## chebaby

Ltown said:


> Hi ladies! Off of work until Tuesday.
> 
> Let me chime in yesterdat hot topics I too have given some good products away to someone that don't deserve it, my sister. She cheap, never give back. I'm keeping my products.
> 
> Any New Year plans? I usually go somewhere but don't know if it snow forget it.


 lol it seems like everyone has given someone products they didnt deserve. 
im giving her cd smoothie. i changed my mind about everything else.
after brownie said she loved the smoothie and i love it too i figured maybe she will like it. and she can get it locally if she likes it.


----------



## chebaby

Seamonster said:


> @IDareT'sHair  you not buy anything for a year
> I got my Marie Dean, I meant to save it till next year
> 
> Whew, just tried qhemets cocoa detangling ghee, my hair was already detangled from my marie dean twist out, but it stretched and moisturized my hair. I think I like it better than the amla and olive cream (it is a little *greasy*) I feel a January haul coming on


 i personally think thats why so many people like it. it reminds them of grease. that also makes it a good sealant. thats just my opinion though.


----------



## robot.

what size is the cupuacu body butter? do i automatically get the same item for the "one free"? sorry, i know yall probably been over all this


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@robot. I think you can pick a Free Item of Your Choice? I'm not sure tho'. 

There are only _certain items that are B1G1 _(so you probably have to choose from those)


----------



## divachyk

@IDareT'sHair, I got 16oz hemp from Krya.

@Seamonster, I want sugar plum and vanilla peach. I'm interested in what amber white and sugar plum smell like - plz keep me posted.

@Ltown, no NYE plans. Typical for us though. We are pretty low key.

@robot., unless I overlooked something, the body butters are not on the B1G1. They are on sale for a few bucks off, though. It's 4oz. Very thick. I like how it feels after showering vs. applied to dry skin.



Eisani said:


> At $10/oz, that butta better be jumping out of the jar WARM and slathering itself on my elbows, knees, feet and behind . I'm exaggerating but for real, what makes their ingredients so great and costly?


@Eisani, wow, this had me


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *i personally think thats why so many people like it. it reminds them of grease*. that also makes it a good sealant. thats just my opinion though.


 
chebaby  That's exactly why I like it.  Especially on my NG.  I don't use it 'often' but glad it's in my Stash.


----------



## robot.

thanks Eisani. i saw the lineup once i sat through the ad on the first page


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@chebaby

Lawd...Today is Thursday!...


----------



## divachyk

:littleang:birthday2
Yeah, you get the point....chebaby!


----------



## Zaz

Hey ladies 
My computer broke down just after the one year warranty was up  so I'm on my iPod and can't thank.
As far as giving products away, my godmother's daughter is a pressed natural and wanted to wear it out more in its natural state. She kept gushing about how pretty my texture was so I explained my super simple wash n go technique to her. Then I sent her a care package, it was around Easter so I put it in a pretty basket and errythang. Threw in some Curls, KCCC, kckt, a bit of Shea moisture... And got nary a thank you in return 
Now I'll just say I use Shea moisture and you can find it at Walgreen's


----------



## Ltown

Happy Birthday Chebaby!

How could we forget, thanks T


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

chebaby  Happy Birthday


----------



## chebaby

thanx everyone lol.


----------



## Zaz

Happy birthday chebaby wish you one last awesome sale before the start of this no buy


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Zaz said:


> Happy birthday @chebaby *wish you one last awesome sale before the start of this no buy *


 
Zaz

That's a Great wish!  

chebaby


----------



## IDareT'sHair

WellSir.

I went to make up a Kyra Cart and it's Closed until 01/05.erplexed 

I guess I won't be gettin' no Pomade.


----------



## chebaby

Zaz said:


> Happy birthday @chebaby wish you one last awesome sale before the start of this no buy


 thats the sweetest thing anyone has ever said to me lol.
thank you.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> WellSir.
> 
> I went to make up a Kyra Cart and it's Closed until 01/05.erplexed
> 
> I guess I won't be gettin' no Pomade.


 that sucks. did you ever get a oyin berry pomade?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby  Naw.  Didn't get it 'cause I didn't wanna order just 1 thang from Oyin.

But I did pull my Honey Hemp out and will start cowashing with it tomorrow.  

_*excited & it's about time i broke the cap on dat' fortay.*_


----------



## Eisani

I'm sitting here with some strange mix of Elucence MB/V05 blackberry sage and pomegranate mixed with henna, maka, amla, kalpi tone, and brahami. My scalp feels all cool and tingly. I'm going to cowash it out with Tresemme natchals and dc as needed. Going to air dry in two french braids and rub Navratna on my scalp.

I used up all those condishes with this mix.

Happy birfday to da Che!


----------



## natura87

Stopped into Sephora...almost bought a CD hair milk...but then I stopped myself.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@natura87

Hush natura. You just had me on the CD Web-site. I ain't buyin' no CD. SMH.

I also looked to add something to my existing Claudie order, but decided against it (so far). 

She's Closed Anyway.erplexed

I'll just wait to hear back from BJ w/my Total so I can hand her the last moneee of 2011.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby Naw. Didn't get it 'cause I didn't wanna order just 1 thang from Oyin.
> 
> But I did pull my Honey Hemp out and will start cowashing with it tomorrow.
> 
> _*excited & it's about time i broke the cap on dat' fortay.*_


i have my honey hemp in the shower but have only used it once since i got it. its much thicker than it used to be. you would probably love that since you like thick conditioners.



Eisani said:


> I'm sitting here with some strange mix of Elucence MB/V05 blackberry sage and pomegranate mixed with henna, maka, amla, kalpi tone, and brahami. My scalp feels all cool and tingly. I'm going to cowash it out with Tresemme natchals and dc as needed. Going to air dry in two french braids and rub Navratna on my scalp.
> 
> I used up all those condishes with this mix.
> 
> Happy birfday to da Che!


 thank you.


----------



## natura87

Ltown said:


> Hi ladies!  Off of work until Tuesday.
> 
> Let me chime in yesterdat hot topics   I too have given some good products away to someone that don't deserve it, my sister.  She cheap, never give back.  I'm keeping my products.
> 
> *Any New Year plans?*  I usually go somewhere but don't know if it snow forget it.



Celebrating New Years with some old college friends. I'm off work till Tuesday.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

I'm working on those 40's with the Original Labels.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Hmp. 

Shoot! I know 1 Thang:  bronzebomb Brownie518 divachyk

One of Ya'll betta' contact Mala!  Where's Our Stuff?....


----------



## natura87

Happy birthday Che!!!


----------



## natura87

IDareT'sHair said:


> @natura87
> 
> Hush natura. You just had me on the CD Web-site. I ain't buyin' no CD. SMH.
> 
> I also looked to add something to my existing Claudie order, but decided against it (so far).
> 
> She's Closed Anyway.erplexed
> 
> I'll just wait to hear back from BJ w/my Total so I can hand her the last moneee of 2011.




I've never tried it...but I was tempted. The rest of their products look greasy and smelled bad.


----------



## natura87

About to wash my hair. When I get rid of the Burts Bee's poo I will probably do a victory dance.  Trying to figure out what products to bring with me on this trip.So many choices. My old roomie isnt a curly but her mom is, dont think she is a PJ though.


----------



## SimJam

Happy Birthdaaaay Che


----------



## Shay72

Happy Birthday, Che!


----------



## chebaby

natura87 said:


> Happy birthday Che!!!


 


SimJam said:


> Happy Birthdaaaay Che


 thanx you guys


i think sunday i may try to turn my straight hair into a flexi set. ive been watching tutorials and ninapruit has one and her hair looks very very nice. i might try it but then ill have to sit under the dryer for a while which i hate. well not really cause ill only lightly mist my hair so it can set but for the most part i want it on almost dry hair so it can hang.


----------



## chebaby

Shay72 said:


> Happy Birthday, Che!


thank you shay.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby 

When Are you Going to Go Look at Blow-Fyers?


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> When Are you Going to Go Look at Blow-Fyers?


 i wanna say tomorrow but i have been so lazy lately


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *i wanna say tomorrow but i have been so lazy lately*


 
chebaby  You're not in any rush right?  When is the next time you plan to do/straighten your hair?

It's good to be on Chill-Mode.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby You're not in any rush right? When is the next time you plan to do/straighten your hair?
> 
> It's good to be on Chill-Mode.


 no im not rushing it. i might do a braid out after i wash my hair so im not sure when i will straighten again. it takes way too long to blow dry until i get the hang of it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby  Maybe your new blow-drier will help improve your technique.



OT:  I need run out & get some ACV tomorrow.  I forgot I was out.  I may pick up some Horsetail too.

Stuff like:

ACV
Henna/Indigo
Black Tea

Will be stuff I will still replace if/when I run out.


----------



## bronzebomb

Happy Birthday Cree, I mean chebaby

Carols Daughter has a sale!  Free shipping + 25% off until 1/1/2012

IDareT'sHair - I'm getting ready to complete that Customer Satisfaction Survey!


----------



## mkd

Happy birthday chebaby!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

bronzebomb  I mean...Come On Now Son!

Where's our durn stuff at?

This is ridiculous.  

I keep forgetting I ordered something from her.


----------



## chebaby

bronzebomb said:


> *Happy Birthday Cree*, I mean @chebaby
> 
> Carols Daughter has a sale! Free shipping + 25% off until 1/1/2012
> 
> @IDareT'sHair - I'm getting ready to complete that Customer Satisfaction Survey!


 lmao thanx girl. im off to look at the cd site.


mkd said:


> Happy birthday @chebaby!


 thank you mkd.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@bronzebomb

That 25% & Free Shipping is thebomb.com

But Nope. I ain't getting pulled into no durn _Curol's_ Baby Daughter.

@chebaby Get Off that Site!

Where Brownie518 at?


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @bronzebomb
> 
> That 25% & Free Shipping is thebomb.com
> 
> But Nope. I ain't getting pulled into no durn _Curol's_ Baby Daughter.
> 
> @chebaby Get Off that Site!
> 
> Where @Brownie518 at?


 we got a few more days


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby  I Know Girl.  And I can't find a thing to end it out on either. Errbody is closed. 

And I ain't heard from bj.  She must be in Hawaii after BF......:dollar:


----------



## bronzebomb

chebaby IDareT'sHair - I'm getting something!  Fairy Dust, Vanilla Suffle, Mary J. Blige's sweat...something

Lawd, I'm a junkie!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

bronzebomb  Go On Girl!  

Cause it's about to Get Tight Up in here in a Day or 2.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby I Know Girl. And I can't find a thing to end it out on either. Errbody is closed.
> 
> And I ain't heard from bj. She must be in Hawaii after BF......:dollar:


 i cant really find anything either. after i get my heavy cream and aphogee 2 minute.


bronzebomb said:


> @chebaby @IDareT'sHair - I'm getting something! *Fairy Dust, Vanilla Suffle, Mary J. Blige's sweat...something*
> 
> Lawd, I'm a junkie!


 lmao


----------



## bronzebomb

CD code is Save25


----------



## Seamonster

Oh my, two days, I can do this, I am feeling a tiny scared about the no buy. Just got to get over that first hump and I can do it. It will be interesting to see who cracks first. Hope we all at least make it through the month of January. Paypal is going to have junkie withdrawals if we make it six months. 

I went to my local beauty supply and didn't buy anything, it felt real strange.


----------



## divachyk

IDareT'sHair - the only comfort I find in this AV delay is that we're all impacted by it so that means it's not an isolated event where someone's package got lost in the mail. I contacted them one time previously (earlier this year) about shipping and was given a nice note about standard ship times increase during big sales. 

bronzebomb, I love all things Mary J. What is it that you're getting. 

Tonight I did an informal length check and tell me why I gained no length this past TU period. Boo!! Oh well.


----------



## divachyk

Seamonster, I think we're all prepping ourselves. I had the intent to go to Sally's today to polish shop but I talked myself out of it. I need to slow my role on polish shopping also.


----------



## robot.

that sugar-dipped CD sounds nice...  i wish i could smell it


----------



## beautyaddict1913

Hello ladies! Happy birthday chebaby - it's still ur bday in Texas!
robot. I love your hair! Get it gurlie! I remember when u bc'd that's awesome progress! 

Y'all up in here making progress and such - we ain't sitting in here luxuriating with all these fancy products for nothin lol.
 Hello ladies! Bout to go to bed. Tonight I cowashed with Darcy's Pumpkin (used it up) and moisturized with Claudies Isha and sealed my ends with a little KBB butter. I'm so proud of myself for using up two products this week! I used up BRBC yesterday and I have one backup. I also have 2 16 oz. backups of the Darcy's pumpkin. 
This weekend (Sunday) I will detangle with Curls coconut sublime, wash with Shea MOisture, do a protein treatment with Claudie's Complete, DC with KBB and do a twistout with DM buttercream and Dm miracurl Gelly!


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> chebaby  Chello-Mi Chelady!
> 
> Well, my Kyra's Pomegrante Pomade came and my order from Shi-Naturals.
> 
> Brownie518  That Shea Lotion is really _watery/runny_ isn't it?  That's interesting.
> 
> I'm going off your recommendation on that one.
> 
> I thought it would be more of a Lotion. I hope I like it.



IDareT'sHair

I've never used the Shea Lotion. That was on my list to order, which I did with this last sale . I have the Creamy Leave in. It's in a jar but I think it should be in a bottle. It's creamy but not thick enough for a jar. I love it, though! 

So, the No Buy starts on the 1st. Bask beauty opens back up on the 2nd and Claudie on the 5th. I'm going to get more Sweet Manna from bask and more Frappe from Claudie and I'm done. My stash will be set...


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @bronzebomb
> 
> That 25% & Free Shipping is thebomb.com
> 
> But Nope. I ain't getting pulled into no durn _Curol's_ Baby Daughter.
> 
> @chebaby Get Off that Site!
> 
> Where Brownie518 at?



IDareT'sHair

I'm all late...had a date night last night.  but I am just about to go to the CD site and get:

1 Black Vanilla shampoo
3 Black Vanilla Smoothies 
1 Chocolate conditioner
1 Black Vanilla conditioner


chebaby

I hope you had a great day!!! :birthday2


----------



## Ltown

Good morning ladies!

I see the run for the last two days before the no buy. Well let me add a sale, for those who henna 10% sale
http://www.hennasooq.com/sale/

I have a sally's coupons to use, will try not to buy nail polishdivachyk i don't need anymore either.


----------



## Shay72

Figured out ShayShay done caught a 'tude since I told the world she is fine and not thick . It seems the flakes more like white dots is just too much product. When I just do a spray leave in and seal with oil I'm fine. It's when I do a spray leave in, creamy moisturizer, and seal with oil it's too much. Now is the perfect time to go full Curly Girl Method . I will do it for the month of January. Which is perfect because there is a meet  up at the end of January and I can give up all of these poos I have there if Curly Girl works for me. Also just looking at my pics I'm pissed about looking at my coils when I first bc'd and now. I gotta get ShayShay happy again bc she has been showing her a$$ lately.


----------



## Brownie518

I finished a Silk Dreams PRE and 4oz HTN Growth Lotion.

I got my Carol's Daughter so I'm set on that for a minute...

Black Vanilla Smoothie duo
Monoi masque
Chocolate conditoner
Black Vanilla set with shampoo, cond., smoothie, and that heat spray or whatever

Ltown

LOL! You're so right! It's a mad dash to the end of the month!! Gotta get last licks in.


----------



## Shay72

I can see I won't be doing anything again today. I'm the only one here right now. 

I picked up my Terressentials today. I'm thinking of doing the detox the proper way especially since I will be home for 4/7 days needed for the full detox. I don't know about not using any other products during that time period. We shall see. Let me go read the thread.

My Shi Naturals hasn't shipped and I need to cancel my Julep membership.


----------



## Eisani

divachyk said:


> IDareT'sHair - bronzebomb, I love all things Mary J. What is it that you're getting.
> .



divachyk I know this wasn't meant to be funny but . I am cracking up .

I got extra $$ in my check...my raise isn't effective until the 9th so I'm guessing we didn't have to pay for health insurance!  Lemme go see what I *need*. I kind of need some henna...yea, let me go and look.


----------



## Brownie518

Thanks for reminding me, Shay72...let me go cancel Julep.


----------



## Brownie518

bronzebomb said:


> chebaby IDareT'sHair - I'm getting something!  Fairy Dust, Vanilla Suffle,* Mary J. Blige's sweat...something*
> 
> Lawd, I'm a junkie!







IDareT'sHair said:


> bronzebomb  Go On Girl!
> 
> *Cause it's about to Get Tight Up in here in a Day or 2*.



You know it, T!!! I loaded up my CD cart and now I'm lookin' ALLLLL over for something else to get.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Mernin' Divas to the 10th Power!

Getting ready to get started on my Hurr.  I'd like to be completely finished by 1:00.

I should use up something.  Maybe Enso Cacao DC'er.  I should be able to finish that Jar.  Have 1 16 ounce back-up.  

I should also finish up 1 HV ACV Rinse.  Have back-ups & tryna' order back ups to the back ups.

Not sure if I'll get anything today?  I sure hope so.

Brownie518  Lawd...I thought you were saying the Shea Lotion!  You meant the Creamy Leave-In.  

I bought the wrong thang.  We'll see how it works, I guess.


----------



## divachyk

I did a HOT last night with hot 6 oil. Will be tackling my hair this afternoon and will:
Clarify, Protein (probably Ion Effective Care), and DC. Will finish off a couple of jars that only have a tiny bit left in them -- SitriNillah and Jasmine's A&S and put back in rotation, SDH Vanilla Silk. Got some post TU shedding and will be breaking out my AE Garlic also.


----------



## Shay72

Yeah I might be hitting up Walgreen's, Target, and Sally's today. We shall see cuz ya'll know I'm lazy .

So the plan for ShayShay is: 
1.  to do the 7 day detox with Terressentials then I would alternate it with the Shea Moisture Purification Masque 1x monthly to clarify
2. Full Curly Girl Method for 1 month and if it is a success I will continue with it
3. Moisture, Moisture, Moisture
4. Growth aids, growth aids, growth aids


----------



## Seamonster

Good Morning, 

Since I got my MD, my cabinets are full. I would have trouble squeezing another product in. Of course, I do have a garage, I could start to fill,  This no buy is right on time. Having that silly I don't have enough stuff feeling just because the no buy is about to start, and I  am serious about this one. I want to be successful at it. 

My final rush is all Ayurvedic Stuff 
Clay, Herbs, Alcohol, and Vinegar
Some more combs, I lost my Mason Expensive Mason Pearson Tail comb. 

chebaby birthday3: :bday5:


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I know I'll get some ACV and maybe some Horsetail & Nettle tinctures today at the Health Food Store (if I feel like going out). 

Under the Steamer with Enso Naturals Cacao.  Not sure where my Marie Dean is?  It says via Fed-Ex it's still sitting somewhere in Cali.  It hasn't been updated.

Won't finish up the Enso, but pretty darn close.  Maybe next wash day.

I cowashed with Oyin Honey Hemp.  I just Love that Stuff!  I remembered just how much!


----------



## SimJam

Imma go make up my real list of stuff to use up in the 6 month no buy. I'll have my nieces today, we're going to cocojam (like chuckycheese) they also want to hang out by the pool but Im trying to talk them out of it 'cause then Imma have to deal with 2 heads of hair to wash 

this picture was from back in July


----------



## IDareT'sHair

SimJam

Sim, they are so adorable.  And you look Great!  I'm glad you are enjoying spending time with the Family.

Have you figured out how you Gone Haul all that Haul back home yet?..


----------



## natura87

Hello ladies. How's it goin? My day so far has been interesting to say the least. I'm at the bus station waiting for my bus, apparently they sent me to the wrong door so my behind sat there for 2 hours only to find out I was at the wrong door all along. They refunded my money but still. I'm a little irritated. Hopefully the day gets better.



Still rocking this puff.


----------



## SimJam

IDareT'sHair said:


> @SimJam
> 
> Sim, they are so adorable. And you look Great! I'm glad you are enjoying spending time with the Family.
> 
> Have you figured out how you Gone Haul all that Haul back home yet?..


 

Thanks MissT I loves them to pieces.

Yup Ive got it all figured out Im definitely going to visit in April for my sisters 40th and I may be going up with my BF sometime in feburary for his god daughters sweet 16 or somthing like that. Either way I'll get some stuff in Feb and the rest in April.


----------



## natura87

bronzebomb said:


> Happy Birthday Cree, I mean chebaby
> 
> Carols Daughter has a sale!  Free shipping + 25% off until 1/1/2012
> 
> IDareT'sHair - I'm getting ready to complete that Customer Satisfaction Survey!



 Foreal?


----------



## Seamonster

SLiMjam you all look so cute together

natura87 oh my, hope things get better


----------



## mkd

SimJam, what darling little girls!  

I ordered my pura body finally.  I am going to stop on the way home to get some more mangentic rollers and clips or some hard plastic mesh rollers if I can find some and attempt to get back into rollersetting hard core.


----------



## Eisani

What y'all doin?


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Eisani I'm taking a break from cleaning out and re-organizing  my closets.

I just found a VS tote full of products I bought late '09 -early '10 

It had 4 QB gels, 2 AV cocolate, 2 AV Shea amla, 6 AV coconut conditoners,
14 Chagrin Valley shampoo bars, 3 DB DC's, 100 plastic caps, 2pks flexi rods and 2 8oz bottles of jojoba oil. 

For the life of me I don't remember putting these things in my closet. I think I may have been saving them for my sis or something. Surprisingly they look ok but I'm not sure what to do with them erplexed

Also while re-organizing my regular stash  I realized that Oyin changed the formula of the hair dew. The new one is way thicker and they added ceteryl alcohol, changed the preservative and omitted the olive squalene.


----------



## natura87

Eisani said:


> What y'all doin?



Sittin on a bus twiddling my fingers in my fro.


----------



## Seamonster

curlyhersheygirl  I have been finding stuff too. 2009, wow, I don't know about AV and QH from that long ago. Wow, that is why we need a no buy so we can figure out what we have. 

Off to do some last minute work, and bring in the new year right.


----------



## natura87

curlyhersheygirl said:


> Eisani I'm taking a break from cleaning out and re-organizing  my closets.
> 
> I just found a VS tote full of products I bought late '09 -early '10
> 
> It had 4 QB gels, 2 AV cocolate, 2 AV Shea amla, 6 AV coconut conditoners,
> 14 Chagrin Valley shampoo bars, 3 DB DC's, 100 plastic caps, 2pks flexi rods and 2 8oz bottles of jojoba oil.
> 
> For the life of me I don't remember putting these things in my closet. I think I may have been saving them for my sis or something. Surprisingly they look ok but I'm not sure what to do with them erplexed
> 
> Also while re-organizing my regular stash * I realized that Oyin changed the formula of the hair dew.* The new one is way thicker and they added ceteryl alcohol, changed the preservative and omitted the olive squalene.



Isnt the Dew pretty new? Why would they change it?

The Dew is alright as a leave in for me, so I am gglad I got it in a saple size. I prefer using it as a hand lotion. I dont really like the smell either. Smells like burnt sugar cookies.


----------



## Eisani

curlyhersheygirl you sound like me finding stuff tucked away. I will be getting serious about purging and using stuff up. I found an unused bottle of TJ Nourish Spa con last night on a shelf in the garage. Random *** bottle of conditioner mixed in with extension cords and spray paint. I've gotta do better. I have 2 boxes in particular I need to find and I still haven't found that 1/2 gallon of jojoba oil! Lawd.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ya'll We just Pitiful.  So, Um...Eisani  thanks for thinking about a 6 month moratoreum (sp) on Buying Products.

I don't think I have any hidden products...Lawd I certainly hope not!  

But it will feel so good to use some of these products instead of simply _'collecting them'_.

I am so ready for 2012.  Although, it looks like I'll be baby-sitting.

curlyhersheygirl  SMH


----------



## Shay72

curlyhersheygirl said:


> @Eisani I'm taking a break from cleaning out and re-organizing my closets.
> 
> I just found a VS tote full of products I bought late '09 -early '10
> 
> *It had 4 QB gels, 2 AV cocolate, 2 AV Shea amla, 6 AV coconut conditoners,*
> *14 Chagrin Valley shampoo bars, 3 DB DC's, 100 plastic caps, 2pks flexi rods and 2 8oz bottles of jojoba oil. *
> 
> For the life of me I don't remember putting these things in my closet. I think I may have been saving them for my sis or something. Surprisingly they look ok but I'm not sure what to do with them erplexed
> 
> Also while re-organizing my regular stash  I realized that Oyin changed the formula of the hair dew. The new one is way thicker and they added ceteryl alcohol, changed the preservative and omitted the olive squalene.


 
I know I ain't right but when I read the bolded I . It was so loud my coworker was like "Are you okay?"


----------



## Shay72

Eisani said:


> What y'all doin?


Counting down the time to leave....


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72  Gurl....I ain't right either...


----------



## robot.

ugh so oyin done changed the dew and the hh? why?  especially why change the hh when it's been out for years now.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

robot. chebaby

I will mail your packages on Tuesday.


----------



## bronzebomb

I am on my way to Sally's for plastic bags.  I need a new wig too.  The wigs are not included in the no buy, right?


----------



## Shay72

bronzebomb
Only hair products are part of the No Buy for me. So tools & accessories (wigs) are just fine.


----------



## divachyk

I'm about to start on my hair now that my company has left.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Seamonster said:


> curlyhersheygirl  I have been finding stuff too. *2009, wow, I don't know about AV and QH from that long ago*. Wow, that is why we need a no buy so we can figure out what we have.
> 
> Off to do some last minute work, and bring in the new year right.



Seamonster Those were the first online vendors I purchased from at the beginning of my journey



natura87 said:


> *Isnt the Dew pretty new? *Why would they change it?
> 
> The Dew is alright as a leave in for me, so I am gglad I got it in a saple size. I prefer using it as a hand lotion. I dont really like the smell either. Smells like burnt sugar cookies.



natura87 It's only been out a year. It's one of my staple LI's so I hope it performs the same cuz I bought 2 32oz BF 



Eisani said:


> curlyhersheygirl you sound like me finding stuff tucked away. I will be getting serious about purging and using stuff up. I found an unused bottle of TJ Nourish Spa con last night on a shelf in the garage. Random *** bottle of conditioner mixed in with extension cords and spray paint. I've gotta do better. I have 2 boxes in particular I need to find and I still haven't found that 1/2 gallon of jojoba oil! Lawd.



Eisani Girl I was happy to see that tote until I looked in it  I sat on the floor of the closet for a hot minute just looking at that stuff



IDareT'sHair said:


> Ya'll We just Pitiful.  So, Um...Eisani  thanks for thinking about a 6 month moratoreum (sp) on Buying Products.
> 
> I don't think I have any hidden products...Lawd I certainly hope not!
> 
> But it will feel so good to use some of these products instead of simply _'collecting them'_.
> 
> I am so ready for 2012.  Although, it looks like I'll be baby-sitting.
> 
> curlyhersheygirl  SMH



IDareT'sHair I really need to buy much less and use more 



Shay72 said:


> I know I ain't right but when I read the bolded I . It was so loud my coworker was like "Are you okay?"



Shay72 You know you ain't right 



robot. said:


> ugh so oyin done changed the dew and the hh? why?  especially why change the hh when it's been out for years now.



Robot I know right. I just hope they perform the same or better if that's even possible


----------



## chebaby

Brownie518 said:


> @IDareT'sHair
> 
> I'm all late...had a date night last night.  but I am just about to go to the CD site and get:
> 
> 1 Black Vanilla shampoo
> 3 Black Vanilla Smoothies
> 1 Chocolate conditioner
> 1 Black Vanilla conditioner
> 
> 
> @chebaby
> 
> I hope you had a great day!!! :birthday2


thank you. i did. ill be having most of my fun this weekend



SimJam said:


> Imma go make up my real list of stuff to use up in the 6 month no buy. I'll have my nieces today, we're going to cocojam (like chuckycheese) they also want to hang out by the pool but Im trying to talk them out of it 'cause then Imma have to deal with 2 heads of hair to wash
> 
> this picture was from back in July


 the girls are so pretty and you are beautiful.


curlyhersheygirl said:


> @Eisani I'm taking a break from cleaning out and re-organizing my closets.
> 
> I just found a VS tote full of products I bought late '09 -early '10
> 
> It had 4 QB gels, 2 AV cocolate, 2 AV Shea amla, 6 AV coconut conditoners,
> 14 Chagrin Valley shampoo bars, 3 DB DC's, 100 plastic caps, 2pks flexi rods and 2 8oz bottles of jojoba oil.
> 
> For the life of me I don't remember putting these things in my closet. I think I may have been saving them for my sis or something. Surprisingly they look ok but I'm not sure what to do with them erplexed
> 
> Also while re-organizing my regular stash  I realized that Oyin changed the formula of the hair dew. The new one is way thicker and they added ceteryl alcohol, changed the preservative and omitted the olive squalene.


they changed the incgredients to the dew oyin bout to be on my shnit list.
i got my oyin today too, the whipped pudding and greg juice. and i noticed the greg juice is different. i cant remember the old ingredients off the top of my head but i thought this stuff was supposed to be oil free(not that oil bothers me). but it has lavender and orange oil. or does essential oils not count?



IDareT'sHair said:


> @robot. @chebaby
> 
> I will mail your packages on Tuesday.


 thanx T.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl  Yes, Ms. Curly!  We all Need to USE More & Buy LESS....erplexed

chebaby _Gell_-o Ms. Che!


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl Yes, Ms. Curly! We all Need to USE More & Buy LESS....erplexed
> 
> @chebaby _Gell_-o Ms. Che!


 gell-o to you too
whats going on?


----------



## Eisani

On the heels of the convo in here about unappreciative folks and hair products, I receiveed a message on FB offering compensation to put together a regimen and pick products for them. I'm gonna do it and YES I'll be accepting the fee!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Eisani  Good For You!  And Yes You Should.

Gone & Make that Monnneeee


----------



## Ltown

one more day  i went to Sally's grab the As I am, forgot the sale starts Sunday.  The sale lady gave me the discount b2g1 anyway and i had my $10 coupon.  

i'm going to brew some oils this weekend, enjoy the long weekend after my New Year Eve night.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I just talked to Marie Dean, she said my stuff should arrive here today & that Fed-Ex just hasn't updated the shipping status.

WOW!  I want my stuff.


----------



## Eisani

mkd did u ever get those rollers from ebay? If so, have you used them yet?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Hairitage Hydrations is back! I just placed a small order. 

Still haven't heard anything yet from HV. Hopefully, that order gets placed. erplexed 

If not, I do have another bottle of Porosity Control and some BFH Shine Rinse. Not enough to last me until May/June tho'.


----------



## Eisani

IDareT'sHair said:


> Eisani  Good For You!  And Yes You Should.
> 
> Gone & Make that Monnneeee



For me to turn around and give it to someone else . I bought polish today, perfume yesterday...I want something else . Maybe something for the house.


----------



## Ltown

Oh sallys having huge sale and roux leavein vial b1g1. China glaze 2/$10.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Ltown

What ASIAN did you end up getting?

BRB: Imma run down here to the Health Food Store and Gets My ACV & Stuff.

Eisani  That's a Major Compliment E!  Especially with somebody willing to pay $ for your help.


----------



## Ltown

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Ltown
> 
> What ASIAN did you end up getting?
> 
> BRB: Imma run down here to the Health Food Store and Gets My ACV & Stuff.
> 
> Eisani  That's a Major Compliment E!  Especially with somebody willing to pay $ for your help.



IDareT'sHair, i got the cleaner and the leave in/and for free. I made out in sally with as i am, roux and croc clips you all told me.  You know i don't haul but i was .


----------



## chebaby

so the co worker i gave the cd smoothie to said she watched yt videos on it and most people didnt like it. i told her most people dont like cd products for some reason but it might work for her hair. she said she thinks it might only work on hair like mine because she watched denimpixie's video and we have similar hair and she was the only one on yt that has a positive review on it. 
i told her to use it and see if it works for her.
along with that she is very interested in mane and tail because she heard it makes hair grow like 2 inches a month. i told her i heard those products i good but she aint gon get no 2 inches in a month lol.


----------



## mkd

Eisani, I did try those rollers.  Don't order them, the jury is still out.  I have to try again.  they are probably to short for your hair.


----------



## Eisani

Been on Sarenzo Beads. B2G1 free. They refund you the free one . Got a couple hair ties and some earrings.


----------



## Eisani

Ltown CG is always 3 something for me @ Sally's. I want a buy 2get 1 free deal!


----------



## Shay72

@Eisani
Sarenzo Beads is my weakness. I have so many hair ties. I do have to lay off them though until I get my nape and edges right.

I only went to Walgreens. When I really thought about it I was able to get everything I needed from there.I got 1 Shea Moisture Purification Masque, 2 Deep Treatment Masques, and 1 Curl & Style Milk. Basically took all they had for those 3 products.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@chebaby _*hears CD thump in co-workers trash can*_ Shoulda' gave her that list.erplexed

Well I just got back. My MD delivery date changed to tomorrow *durn fed-ex*

I got:

Bragg ACV
Cloth Tea Bags for Loose Tea (Tea Rinse)
Horsetail tincture

And I must say, that was a Quick 30 bucks. 

Next time, Imma get a Gallon of ACV.erplexed


----------



## Eisani

Shay72 free shipping at $25 too?! Who can resist?

IDareT'sHair I'm on my way to get dd then I'm going to buy muslin tea bags, sage, peppermint and tea tree eo's. Maybe some more avocado oil too. Ima make me some avocado cloud tonight .


----------



## Shay72

Eisani
Let me go . She is in Southern VA too so I get my stuff quick.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> Hairitage Hydrations is back! I just placed a small order.
> 
> Still haven't heard anything yet from HV. Hopefully, that order gets placed. erplexed
> 
> If not, I do have another bottle of Porosity Control and some BFH Shine Rinse. Not enough to last me until May/June tho'.



IDareT'sHair

What you get from Hairitage? I just got my stuff the other day. A couple Jojoba butters, Happy Hemp, Sprout, Avocado Cloud, and that fantastic Castor Hair Cream (unscented) 

I need some SM Purification masques. I'll have to hit up some spots tomorrow.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

Happy Hempy Hair
Creamy Horsetail
Coconut & Mango Hair Cream (New Item)


----------



## Shay72

Oops I forgot to buy a hair journal but I buy journals all of the time just bc so I have a lot of blank ones here. I found a good one that I already had that has 3 sections in it. Will probably record goals in one section, growth in another, and what I'm actually doing to my hair in another.

I am really looking forward to Silk Dream's Mocha Silk Infusion products. I'm sure she is trying to mimic Chi Silk Infusion. There will be a repairing conditioner and leave in. The good thing is by the time I can buy it there will be some reviews out .


----------



## bronzebomb

curlyhersheygirl & chebaby -yep Oyin has changed a few products.  At the last bottling party, I notice the scent of the Frank Juice was different, that's why I purchased it!  (I hated the old scent; it smelled like sweat and deodorant!)  I even mentioned it on their FaceBook page and they never answered.  So I read the ingredients and there are several "new" additions to the Juice!  

I'm glad the wigs are not in this challenge.  I'm Wigging/Weaving/Braiding for 2012.  I need some hair!

chebaby - you see!!?! how do you feel about ole' girl watching YouTube, then coming back to tell you the products don't work for some people. hmph, well, while she was on therw she should have found out what she _think _works for her! (Trial and Error)

 I  CD Healthy Hair Butter, but hate the smell.  Personally, I think it's the best twisting butter around.  But it smells old school. maybe I'll get that and the hair milk.

I like Komaza and Miss Jessie's, but some folks will set them on fire!


----------



## Brownie518

Shay72

I'm interested in the Mocha line, also. When is she supposed to be bringing that out?


----------



## bronzebomb

I have a few FAVES for 2011:

Best Shampoo:  Cream of Nature 
Best Deep Conditioner: Komaza Intensive Moisture Therapy (do not have a repalcement)
Best all around Conditioner:  Oyin Honey Hemp
Best Styler:  Miss Jessie's Curly Meringue
Best Refresher:  Sta Sof Fro (minus the smell)
Best Detangler:  Afro Detangler
Best Gel:  Curl Junkie Aloe Fix
Best Pomade for Edges: CD Macadamia Smooth and Hold Gel
My little secret!:  Beija-Flor Naturals!  I didn't think I would like this, but, I like the Hemp seed butter and the leave-in


----------



## IDareT'sHair

bronzebomb

I think you'd like BM DC'er.  You should try it if you haven't.


----------



## Ltown

Who starting the new thread for 2012?


----------



## bronzebomb

IDareT'sHair said:


> bronzebomb
> 
> I think you'd like BM DC'er.  You should try it if you haven't.



Bee mine luscious????  If so,  I am swapping with beautyaddict1913


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Eisani

That Avocado Cloud is thebomb.com

It's very cloud-like and it smells delish!

Lemme know how it turns out!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

bronzebomb said:


> Bee mine luscious???? If so, I am swapping with @beautyaddict1913


 
@bronzebomb No, their Deep Conditioner. It sorta' reminds me of Komaza Intensive. It's very good.

It's pricey tho', because that 16 ounce Jar of Intensive was like $16-$18 bucks and BM is like $28.00 & some change.


----------



## chebaby

bronzebomb said:


> @curlyhersheygirl & @chebaby -yep Oyin has changed a few products. At the last bottling party, I notice the scent of the Frank Juice was different, that's why I purchased it! (I hated the old scent; it smelled like sweat and deodorant!) I even mentioned it on their FaceBook page and they never answered. So I read the ingredients and there are several "new" additions to the Juice!
> 
> I'm glad the wigs are not in this challenge. I'm Wigging/Weaving/Braiding for 2012. I need some hair!
> 
> @chebaby - you see!!?! how do you feel about ole' girl watching YouTube, then coming back to tell you the products don't work for some people. hmph, well, while she was on therw she should have found out what she _think _works for her! (Trial and Error)
> 
> I  CD Healthy Hair Butter, but hate the smell. Personally, I think it's the best twisting butter around. But it smells old school. maybe I'll get that and the hair milk.
> 
> I like Komaza and Miss Jessie's, but some folks will set them on fire!


 if i suffer a stupid amount of damage from straightening ill be wigging this winter. ill be braiding my hair and wearing a wig over it. and then in the summer ill just do braid outs. im gonna miss my w&g though.

i really dont care that she was watching yt videos. she seems like she really wants to figure out how to get her hair back healthy cause shes been watching videos for how to grow back her edges. im just glad i didnt give her the curl junkie. but other than that i think its great shes watching videos. now she can figure out what works and buy it herself like you said.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Shay72

I like the 3 part Journal idea Shay.

Mine would be:

Products/Back ups
What I did to my Hair
Effects

Or something like that.


----------



## divachyk

I'm done with my regi, now I'm smoldering under the dryer with a roller set. Why do I torture myself. I passed up on that Pibbs earlier this year, I'm regretting that decision right about now. ETA: I used up Jasmine's A&S and HV SitriNillah as expected.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

divachyk  Good Job at using up some stuff

beautyaddict1913 I guess were not getting our Enso.  Especially if they haven't responded by nah.erplexed


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My Njoi came today and my JBCO w/Pimento  YAY!  Packages.....


----------



## Shay72

Brownie518
Not sure. They are on her site now but no info. I need to sub to her thread in the vendor forum.

IDareT'sHair
I already have a journal dedicated to products. It includes my orders too.


----------



## Shay72

Hey Brownie518, Supergirl must have been thinking of you . She said the *first two* products of the Mocha Line will be out around Valentine's Day .


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Hmp.  I see QB is still playin' 'round with that Sale Date.


----------



## divachyk

Not sure if this was already posted from Bee Mine via FB
Greetings family the secret sale that's going on now until midnight Jan 1st EST includes shampoo, conditioners, Deja's Hair Milk, Juicy Moisturizing Daily Spritz & Bee Loved Hair & Scalp Moisturizer in 8 oz or larger no Trial Sizes are included in this sale. Discount code is LOVENEWYEAR and have a beeutiful New Year! Thanks everyone!!


----------



## divachyk

IDareT'sHair, I'm losing interest by the day on that Qhem sale.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Finished up 1 AV Ginger Root Pomade *will not replace*


----------



## IDareT'sHair

UmK. So I put a 16 ounce BM in a cart.  

The discount was about $4.50 and Shipping was about $8.00

Backed that outta there right quick.


----------



## Brownie518

Not sure if I missed it but...any word from AV????

Shay72...thanks for the info. I anticipate a sale to go with the new product debut.


----------



## Shay72

Brownie518
I expect a sale too especially since she loves the colors pink & black.

I actually feel bad for Qhem. Damned if she do, damned if she don't. She's trying to make sure people get a fair shot and people getting upset. I actually haven't bought any Qhemet since May 2010 so missing this one won't kill me. My stuff is still good .


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518  No.  That's why I told one of ya'll to contact Mala.

Shay72 And I don't even buy QB *rarely*


----------



## divachyk

@Shay72, not sure if that was intended for me but I'm not upset at Qhem. I have never purchased before and was all excited to purchase but the more I wait, the more I talk myself out of it, the more I come down off my high. I'm like this with anything, not just Qhem. Plus, there are so many ppl stalking that sale that I truly feel that I don't stand a chance in snagging anything anyway. I was planning to buy on the last sale and that joint sold out before I could blink.


----------



## bronzebomb

IDareT'sHair - What is BM?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@bronzebomb BeeMine

@divachyk Last time it was a Flash Sale (if I remember correctly). I snuck on at work and had my Cart Locked & Loaded and didn't pull the Trigger.

I mean, I really like it (alot), but I'm never really interested in buying it (for some strange reason). erplexed

Most of the time I've had it, I've gotten it from one of my Cousins through a Swap.


----------



## divachyk

IDareT'sHair, I do believe it was a flash sale. I've heard great things about the Burdock Root and Coco Tree Detangling Ghee. Those are my two interest items.


----------



## Shay72

@divachyk
No it was a general statement. You and T mentioned something in here and I had just been in the vendor thread and read some comments.


----------



## divachyk

Oh my bad Shay72. I get her logic for delaying the sale but it gives folk like me an opportunity to either exhaust funds elsewhere and/or talk myself out of the purchase. I might get amped back up when the sale actually goes down.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@divachyk It was, because Folx was mad and started a Thread complaining about people buying like 10 AOHC 14 BRBC 12 CTDG's. 

Yeah, I remember it very well nah....

@Shay72 I know what you meant 

ETA: Cause I had just been up in that thread.


----------



## divachyk

That does ring a bell @IDareT'sHair. I think ppl were fussing that it shouldn't matter how much one person buys and others felt that a limit should be placed. Yep, rings a bell now. That seems like forever ago.

ETA: I snagged a free/used Qhement AOHC in the exchange forum.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@divachyk I do like it, I just don't know why I don't buy it.erplexed

I really like:
 AOHC
BRBC
OHHB
CTDG
Karaday Tea Spritz *no longer available*
Moringa DC'er
Grapeseed & Tea Tree *for extreme itchiness - it stank*

So, as you can see, I've tried alot of it, but have actually purchased very little.


----------



## Seamonster

divachyk the cocoa detangling ghee is amazing on natural hair, it detangles like butter.

chebaby Wish you would have picked up a jar of my politically correct line the dollar store olive line and let her you tube that! I have seen several you tubers rave over a product on you tube, then post how they hated it on the boards. Let someone ask me, dollar store olive. Alright if they press, you tube the cherry lola treatment, and seal with that dollar store olive.

I used up donna maries cocoa  , and marie dean cocoa pudding sample. Got at least one use left in the chocolate raspberry pomade

Doing a hot with the chocolate raspberry, and going to use the phyto overnight mask before I blow dry and cut my hair for the new year, I want to start the year with nice freshly cut hair.


----------



## chebaby

Seamonster said:


> @divachyk the cocoa detangling ghee is amazing on natural hair, it detangles like butter.
> 
> @chebaby Wish you would have picked up a jar of my politically correct line the dollar store olive line and let her you tube that! I have seen several you tubers rave over a product on you tube, then post how they hated it on the boards. Let someone ask me, dollar store olive. Alright if they press, you tube the cherry lola treatment, and seal with that dollar store olive.
> 
> I used up donna maries cocoa  , and marie dean cocoa pudding sample. Got at least one use left in the chocolate raspberry pomade
> 
> Doing a hot with the chocolate raspberry, and going to use the phyto overnight mask before I blow dry and cut my hair for the new year, I want to start the year with nice freshly cut hair.


 lol. speaking of olve, i told her to mix olive oil and honey together she was already thinking about using mayo so hey, olive oil and honey should do the trick and be cheap too.


----------



## Seamonster

IDareT'sHair I had two AOHC, 1 A butter, ! honey balm on the exchange. The only thing I purchased was 2 ctdg. My first impression is I like it all. My final marie dean order came today, hope you get yours tomorrow.

I just found a gallon of emu oil, a pint of almond oil, and a pint of whiskey cleaning out the closet.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Seamonster  Look at it this way Sea...At Least you're using up some stuff.

You'll be good to go in 2012.

Freshly clipped Ends.  Using up products.  Yeah...You'll be skrait.


----------



## chebaby

you have a gallon of emu oil


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Seamonster said:


> @IDareT'sHair I had two AOHC, 1 A butter, ! honey balm on the exchange. The only thing I purchased was 2 ctdg. My first impression is I like it all. My final marie dean order came today, hope you get yours tomorrow.
> 
> I just found a gallon of emu oil, a pint of almond oil, and *a pint of whiskey cleaning out the closet*.


 
@Seamonster

 *dead*


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *you have a gallon of emu oil*


 
chebaby  Yeah. Right.  I guess I got stuck on the Pint of Whiskey

_*drools at a gallon of emu oil*_ Seamonster


----------



## Seamonster

chebaby dollar store olive oil and honey sounds even better, I will add that to my politically correct list. Mayo is good, but stinky. With the bleach job, she needs the heavy protein in yogurt. I guess if she tosses an egg in that stinky mayo it might come close to yogurt.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Seamonster 

Hey wait a minute Sister!  Hold Up!  Don't try to skip over that Post.

:scratchch*scratches head over the gallon of Emu Oil & Pint of Whiskey*


----------



## Seamonster

chebaby yes,  I mix emu oil with everything

IDareT'sHair  :alcoholic now I do, lol


----------



## divachyk

I've been lusting after emu for quite sometime Seamonster. The emu you can validate but the whiskey? Start 'splaining. We're all ears.


----------



## chebaby

Seamonster said:


> @chebaby dollar store olive oil and honey sounds even better, I will add that to my politically correct list. Mayo is good, but stinky. With the bleach job, she needs the heavy protein in yogurt. I guess if she tosses an egg in that stinky mayo it might come close to yogurt.


 she used aphogee 2 step a week ago so i told her no more protein since she doesnt even moisturize her hair. that protein will break it worse than the bleach if she dont deep condition and moisturize.

still drooling over a gallon of emu oil what was that? 500,000 dollars just joking.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Seamonster

Errbody mail an empty oil bottle to Sea!

Lawd...how many birds had to die  

I think had about 2 ounces and paid close to $25.00 bucks for that joint. (1st & last time)

*drools over that durn gallon jug of emu oil*


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *still drooling over a gallon of emu oil* what was that? 500,000 dollars just joking.


 
chebaby

Lawd...Me Too Che!

Seamonster Got Us with that one right there.

She been holdin' out on us!


----------



## divachyk

IDareT'sHair, my empty oil bottle will be on the first thang smoking to Seamonster's residence in the morning.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Lawd...Me Too Che!
> 
> @Seamonster Got Us with that one right there.
> 
> She been holdin' out on us!


 i didnt even know emu came in a gallon lmao. i thought it was one of those fancy oils that only came in little bottles.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

divachyk said:


> @IDareT'sHair, *my empty oil bottle will be on the first thang smoking to @**Seamonster**'s residence in the morning.*


 
@divachyk Hmp. Gurl...mine is already in the Mail.



chebaby said:


> i didnt even know emu came in a gallon lmao. *i thought it was one of those fancy oils that only came in little bottles.*


 
@chebaby That's what I had for $25.00. 2 ounces. 

My Face was To' Up.  Cracked.  Broke Down.erplexed

And You know how heavy-handed I am. 

I don't think I had it a week.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @divachyk Hmp. Gurl...mine is already in the Mail.
> 
> 
> 
> @chebaby *That's what I had for $25.00. 2 ounces*.
> 
> My Face was To' Up. Cracked. Broke Down.erplexed
> 
> And You know how heavy-handed I am.
> 
> *I don't think I had it a week*.


  chile emu oil will NEVER be in my stash. i just cant afford it


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby  Um. Yeah. Pure Argan is about as high as I'll go


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby Um. Yeah. Pure Argan is about as high as I'll go


 too rich for my blood lol.


----------



## Golden75

Everytime I come in this thread  i laugh. Ya'll are funny! Pint of whiskey, & something Eisani said made laugh & brought a tear.

When is the next session? I want in on this fun!

Can I get the run down on how this works?  I tried to read previous use 1 but I think most are proofed, kept getting a jacked up lhcf home page.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75

Girl, just post.  Right now, alot of us are doing a 6 month No-Buy starting 01/01/12

_*so not sure you wanna be up in here with some mad, angry, frustrated pj's goin' through withdrawls*_


----------



## Eisani

IDareT'sHair said:


> Seamonster
> 
> Hey wait a minute Sister!  Hold Up!  Don't try to skip over that Post.
> 
> :scratchch*scratches head over the gallon of Emu Oil & Pint of Whiskey*



Okay? A gallon is right around $400 unless you got an emu hitched up to your porch.


----------



## Eisani

I'm so damned tickled right now. I'm literally cacklin


----------



## bronzebomb

chebaby said:


> she used aphogee 2 step a week ago so i told her no more protein since she doesnt even moisturize her hair. that protein will break it worse than the bleach if she dont deep condition and moisturize.
> 
> still drooling over a gallon of emu oil what was that? 500,000 dollars just joking.


 


IDareT'sHair said:


> @Seamonster
> 
> Errbody mail an empty oil bottle to Sea!
> 
> Lawd...how many birds had to die
> 
> I think had about 2 ounces and paid close to $25.00 bucks for that joint. (1st & last time)
> 
> *drools over that durn gallon jug of emu oil*


 


chebaby said:


> i didnt even know emu came in a gallon lmao. i thought it was one of those fancy oils that only came in little bottles.


 


chebaby said:


> chile emu oil will NEVER be in my stash. i just cant afford it


 


Eisani said:


> Okay? A gallon is right around $400 unless you got an emu hitched up to your porch.


 

Lawd, I click away to look at a few YouTube videos and Seamonster got a gallon of EMU oil.  

Eisani   what????  emu hitched to her porch???

This thread gets funnier later in the night!  

A gallon, huh?  girl, tell us how it works?    How does it smell?  Where did you get it from?  I want 2 oz.


----------



## bronzebomb

I'm laughing so hard I had to excuse myself.


----------



## Eisani

I'm going to Ulta tomorrow. Some of the gallons are on sale for $14.99 and I need some K-Pak. Maybe a liter of AG Recoil or Fast Food. I'll see what Abba has as well. If they have my KPak I'll be good on protein conditioners.

IDareT'sHair my avocado clouds is the whip!it came out very nice! Very light and whippy, moisturizing. I used some on my skin and to smooth my edges. Keeper!


----------



## chebaby

im still dying over the gallon of emu oil and T asking how many birds had to die


----------



## Seamonster

Emu hitched to the porch  I bought the two oz. and when it faded my stretch marks some, I lost my mind, and I couldn't be without it.  

It hardly has a scent, has a milky oil texture like an oily cream, but a gallon kinda separates the pure oil from the milk, so I have to shake it to use it. 

Whiskey is my drink of choice for making nogs, extracts, etc. I need to douse a cake with that pint, bring in the New Year right.


----------



## divachyk

OT for a minute: do you all deal with splits? I was doing great unti I reached my current length. I am seeing split ends, mid shaft splits and tiny white dots along the strand that end up snapping off. What did you do to regain control short of chopping the length? Um, I am about to check my hair into split-rehab.


----------



## SimJam

Eisani said:


> On the heels of the convo in here about unappreciative folks and hair products, I receiveed a message on FB offering compensation to put together a regimen and pick products for them. I'm gonna do it and YES I'll be accepting the fee!


 
hair consulting business cool ... just make sure they understand that it may take some trial and error

Eisani how do u make your avocado cloud? 

IDareT'sHair do u request the pharmasist to make the *Horsetail tincture ?*


----------



## Shay72

Starting the mudwash detox today. Unlike most things in my life  I plan to follow the directions exactly.

Figured out I need to give up Claudie's Reconstructor  because it has Amodemethicone in it which is "slightly" water soluble. I remember beautyaddict1913 swapping her reconstructor bc of the cones but totally forgot about it until now. Yeah just like last time either the women at the meetup or the women at the shelter will be getting some good product .

Plan to work on my growth aid reggie today.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Eisani  I Lurve AG Fast Food.  And also the Abba Creme Masque and/or Abba Reconstructor.

That Clouds sounds thebomb.com


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Morning ladies . I'm sitting here with my DC on.
I really need to get my own steamer , my sis is tired of me borrowing hers 
I just can't decide which type to get especially since I'll be getting a standing dryer.

Anyway I'll be on and off all day since I have to get stuff ready for the NYE/youngest son's birthday party. I can't believe he'll be 3 tomorrow.


----------



## chebaby

morning ladies


----------



## Shay72

Did the first mudwash and first I  the smell of the Left Coast Lemon. Funny, didn't think I would love the smell of lemon. Secondly, I can tell an immediate difference . Definition is crazy. I'm headed in the right direction with this detox and going full curly girl. I've been so frustrated with my hair lately so this should get me outta this slump.

I'm also stopping ayurveda except the oils. Gathering up tools I ain't using too. I will be bearing alot of gifts at the meet up.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

chebaby and IDareT'sHair I forgot to tell y'all that I really liked the HTN protein. I didn't use a moisture DC afterwards and my hair felt great 
I'll be purchasing more in the future


----------



## natura87

chebaby said:


> im still dying over the gallon of emu oil and T asking how many birds had to die



I just click on the page and see this....


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl Yes, Ms. Curly, please buy a Steamer. Curly, I didn't know you had a Toddler? How cute. 3!

Get a Standup one. I know it takes up space tho'. What kind does your Sis have?

@chebaby Gell-o

@Shay72 You got on that Detox quick! Do you just give stuff at the meet ups? Or have you also brought stuff home?


----------



## chebaby

curlyhersheygirl said:


> @chebaby and @IDareT'sHair I forgot to tell y'all that I really liked the HTN protein. I didn't use a moisture DC afterwards and my hair felt great
> I'll be purchasing more in the future


its a yummy conditioner. im glad you like it


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl  Yes, Ms. Curly, please buy a Steamer.  Curly, I didn't know you had a Toddler?  How cute.  3!
> 
> Get a Standup one.  I know it takes up space tho'.  What kind does your Sis have?
> 
> @chebaby  Gell-o
> 
> @Shay72  You got on that Detox quick!  Do you just give stuff at the meet ups?  Or have you also brought stuff home.


gell-o lol. what you up to today?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl  Yeah.  I love Hydratherma Naturals

That Conditioner smells good too!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby  I told the kids they could come over (but honestly, I don't feel like being bothered).  We'll see.

What about you?  You going out tonight?


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair My sis has a standing one that I "babysit" whenever she weaves her hair. Now that her hair is longer she doesn't wear weaves as much so I need to get my own; I can't be without one


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> curlyhersheygirl  Yeah.  I love Hydratherma Naturals
> 
> That Conditioner smells good too!



IDareT'sHair It sure does. Now I see why y'all do in so hard for HTN


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72 I didn't know Claudie's Reconstructor had a "Cone" and I have 2 bottles.  Lemme gone & use them up soon.

I think I actually got one from Beauty


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl  Yeah, I've liked every single thing I've tried.  It's really good.

I liked the Moisturizing DC'er, but couldn't deal with the citrus oil.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby  I told the kids they could come over (but honestly, I don't feel like being bothered).  We'll see.
> 
> What about you?  You going out tonight?


awww i wouldnt mind seeing my niece today.
i made all these plans for today but i dont feel like doing nothing lol. imma go get my hair stuff, run a few errands and chill with my brother. very laid back day. imma cancel this date cause i aint in the mood.
if im feeling up to it ill go see the ex tonight


----------



## Shay72

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Shay72 You got on that Detox quick! Do you just give stuff at the meet ups? Or have you also brought stuff home?


I haven't brought anything home so far but we will see at the next one.



IDareT'sHair said:


> @Shay72 I didn't know Claudie's Reconstructor had a "Cone" and I have 2 bottles. Lemme gone & use them up soon.
> 
> I think I actually got one from Beauty


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *if im feeling up to it ill go see the ex tonight*


 
@chebaby A little _booty-call_ to bring in the New Yeah Uh?  

Wait! Didn't you do that last year? 

If memory serves me right, you came up missing last New Years.......

I'll give my niece a bottle of Purabody Sapote Milk to take home (for some reason she always wants to take a hair product or body lotion or something home). She's 8 & WL.

Everytime I ask her: _'do you think my hair is growing' _she blinks hard & is like 

I take it that's a Nooooooo


----------



## natura87

Yello ladies. I made it to my destination safely, ate some delicious Mexican and then fell out. 

I fell aslep without any protective gear so now I look like Don King.

Thinking about starting a hair journal, and with the new year right around the corner this is a great time to start.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair  Your niece sounds like my 8yo daughter. They're such little divas


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72 Yeah. Right. 

That durn beautyaddict1913 sent them cones herrah....


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> @IDareT'sHair *Your niece sounds like my 8yo daughter. They're such little divas*


 
@curlyhersheygirl Yeah, she always looking for something to take home. Or polish her nails or something. _*getting on my nerves*_ 

The brother all he wants is Snacks/Endless Soda (cause he can't drink it at home) Video Games & TV. 

Lawd I 'prefer' Boys....


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby A little _booty-call_ to bring in the New Yeah Uh?
> 
> Wait! Didn't you do that last year?
> 
> If memory serves me right, you came up missing last New Years.......
> 
> I'll give my niece a bottle of Purabody Sapote Milk to take home (for some reason she always wants to take a hair product or body lotion or something home). She's 8 & WL.
> 
> Everytime I ask her: _'do you think my hair is growing' _she blinks hard & is like
> 
> I take it that's a Nooooooo


was that last new years i was missing
i aint say nothing about no booty call. i was planning on watching cartoons and eating cookies

kids are so cute. my niece is 8 too and some of the things she says surprises the heck out of me.
i mad she blinks hard like.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl Yeah, she always looking for something to take home. Or polish her nails or something. _*getting on my nerves*_
> 
> The brother all he wants is Snacks/Endless Soda (cause he can't drink it at home) Video Games & TV.
> 
> *Lawd I 'prefer' Boys*....



IDareT'sHair I hear ya  I have 4 sisters and 2 brothers all younger than I am and I've always related better with my brothers. I'm not a "girly girl" so dealing with my daughter is very interesting. I guess that's why God gave me 3 sons


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> @IDareT'sHair *I hear ya  I guess that's why God gave me 3 sons*


 
curlyhersheygirl  Gurl...Boys are Zero maintenance (as long as there is plenty of FOOD)


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> curlyhersheygirl  Gurl...Boys are Zero maintenance (as long as there is plenty of FOOD)



IDareT'sHair and a TV


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> was that last new years i was missing
> *i aint say nothing about no booty call. i was planning on watching cartoons and eating cookies*


 
chebaby  Yeah, Cartoons & Cookies. 

So, is that what they call it now?

Um. Yeah. *side eye* That would be last year. 

You were over there watching Cartoons & Eatin' Cookies!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> @IDareT'sHair and a TV


 
curlyhersheygirl  Lawd Yeah.  TV 

Food & Television go hand-in-hand.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby  Yeah, Cartoons & Cookies.
> 
> So, is that what they call it now?
> 
> Um. Yeah. *side eye* That would be last year.
> 
> You were over there watching Cartoons & Eatin' Cookies!


its my new years tradition


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *its my new years tradition*


 
@chebaby I was about to say that! "Happy New Year to You"

You're doing your hair tomorrow right? I have 1 other purchase I need to make. But I'm getting invoiced for that.

If I don't get that invoice from bj, I guess I'll have to catch her in June.erplexed


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby I was about to say that!
> 
> You're doing your hair tomorrow right?  I have 1 other purchase I need to make. But I'm getting invoiced for that.
> 
> If I don't get that invoice from bj, I guess I'll have to catch her in June.erplexed


yep im doing my hair. im gonna pre poo with warm olive oil and mhc olive you, shampoo with come clean and steam with claudie protein. then ill braid with bee mine.

i hope you get your HV. june is so far away


----------



## Shay72

Who is starting the new thread? I think IDareT'sHair should. I really don't like the name and I think we should rename it but if we don't that's okay too.


----------



## natura87

chebaby said:


> was that last new years i was missing
> i aint say nothing about no booty call. i was planning on watching cartoons and eating cookies
> 
> kids are so cute. my niece is 8 too and some of the things she says surprises the heck out of me.
> i mad she blinks hard like.



My neice is 7, almost 8 and recently told me I need an intervention. She said "You have enough hair stuff!!"

Yet I find her asking to use some. She loves the DMDCC, her hair actually likes it more than my hair does. Any product of mine that smells like cake and all of a sudden she is all ears.


----------



## Seamonster

chebaby :whipgirl: my ex is into cookies too 

Happy New Year Everybody!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72

Ya'll Gone & Decide a name & re-start it (if ya'll want to).  I'm already maintaining 3 threads *LOL* 

So, someone else should do the honors.

I thought Charz said she just wanted it to keep growing into like a zillion pages.

I still say, this thread keeps everything in-tact.  With less room for being _random_.


----------



## Shay72

IDareT'sHair
I ain't starting nothing. I'm surprised the mods haven't shut us down. On some forums a thread can't go beyond 500 posts and this joint has over 19,000.Just a suggestion.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72 said:


> @IDareT'sHair
> *I ain't starting nothing*.


 
Shay72 

BAAWWWAAAHHHAAAA I knew you would say that.

I really see the value in maintaining this thread.


----------



## Ltown

Hey ladies!

Its nice and warm here.  So no new thread, is there a max?

Anyone cooking New Years tradtional meal of blackeye peas, greens, and pork?  I don't eat meat but i just follow the tradition and grab cans of peas and greens.  All that cooking ain't for me. I will cook some fish, shrimps, scallops.


----------



## divachyk

@chebaby, I'm sure the ex is ready for some cookies. BAM! 

@curlyhersheygirl and @IDareT'sHair - my 6yo BAD niece like polish. We share the same birthday (30 Jan) so I'll load her up with some polish. ITA, I prefer boys. My 16yo nephew is simple to please when visiting although expensive with his infinite appetite, large feet and pricey shoes desires and expensive video game requests.

ETA: Ltown, I use to cook the traditional items but stopped because the more I thought about it, the more I was like the reasoning behind (for my family anyway) was straight superstition, which I don't get down with.


----------



## SimJam

I just had a nightmare in the middle day !!!!!

fell asleep after reading that boundless tresses thread that was bumped today, dreamed I ordered some BT and put it on my scalp, started to see smoke coming off my head and when I went to the bathroom, my head was literally steaming and when I went to wash it out my hair came clean off, I looked like Mrs Conehead !!!!!

I woke up clutching my hair .... lawd


----------



## redecouvert

hello ladies 
I hope you are doing well.
I haven't been participating a lot in the forum..mostly lurking.
I just wanted to stop by and wish you a very happy new year!!
may it bring lots of good things to us and many more hauls


----------



## natura87

Rinsed my hair with water and squished in some CJ Smoothing lotion.  My hair looks and feels fabulous.


----------



## natura87

SimJam said:


> I just had a nightmare in the middle day !!!!!
> 
> fell asleep after reading that boundless tresses thread that was bumped today, dreamed I ordered some BT and put it on my scalp, started to see smoke coming off my head and when I went to the bathroom, my head was literally steaming and when I went to wash it out my hair came clean off, I looked like Mrs Conehead !!!!!
> 
> I woke up clutching my hair .... lawd



I bumped the thread. I was just wondering if anyone bought some during her most recent sale.


----------



## Shay72

Ltown
Just remembered I've got some black eyed peas soaking.

My Shi Naturals is on the way.


----------



## natura87

I think I might just say the heck with it and not rush the QB sale and just wait. I'm not gonna spazz out over some QB when I have more than enough stuff to use now. With the way the date is still being withheld people are gonna act a fool and but like 12 of each thing. I just want like maybe 2 of the AOHC and BRBC and 1 of the twistin butter and detangling ghee..

I hope they didnt change ingredients too..


----------



## Brownie518

Hey, ladies. I'm not into the whole New Year's thing so I'm just lounging. I am drankin' and eatin' though! 

I got my Marie Dean today. Now I'm waiting on Claudie's, Shi Naturals, Carol's Daughter......and Afroveda  I ordered the CD yesterday and it shipped same day. 

Random thought...BBW Merry Mistletoe smells sooooo good!!! I just lit the candle.


----------



## Brownie518

I just remembered that I have that QB Moringa stuff. Hmm, I haven't opened up that last box I got from Sage....


----------



## natura87

Pretty sure my Pura stuff is gonna show up when I am not even home.


----------



## bronzebomb

I have no resolutions.  I'm just going to keep experimenting until I get it right.
My goals tre typically the same...so why re-state them. 

erplexedDid y'all see that email from Mala?  wishing you a Happy New Year and basically saying she is a changed woman/business?  That's what I say, don't cry over spilled milk, but make sure you pour a new glass...OK, with that said.  I'm on a no-buy for 2012, except for Curl Junkie, HydraTherma Naturals, and Uncle Funky's Daughter (I have not finished my wish list with these).  BUT, they got to have a Great sale for me to break the no-buy.  I am looking for 20-25% off or free shipping or both.

I don't know if I want crabs and beer or chinese food and beer.

Them beans and greens didn't give me luck or money last year!


----------



## Ltown

Hey beemine is having a secret sale she posted in vendor thread.  Code Lovenewyear!

Until midnight that is right on time for those who use it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

divachyk  Gurl you right.  The boy is 11 and is asking for all kinds of Nike & Addidas stuff.  

And Um..Yeah.  We just left the Video Store.

ETA:  Mine is Jan 28!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Hey Divas!  

My Marie Dean came today!

Not sure about anything else, I haven't checked my mail.


----------



## divachyk

natura87, BT had a recent sale? I still have my bottle from when I ordered earlier this year. It was about a month or two before things went down hill. 

bronzebomb, I seen that email from Mala and thought, hmph, where is my stuff. I will be emailing requesting status. Wasn't going too but if you're up and going enough to be sending out emails, then why not ship?

Oh snap IDareT'sHair, Aquarius in the house!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

divachyk  Yeah, Mala need to stop playin'.

I'm to the point now, I don't even want it.


----------



## bronzebomb

I want mine!  hmm, what did I order?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

bronzebomb

I ordered the Blueberry & Pomegrante Hair Silk.

Another Cousin told me she might cancel her order because it still says: _"Processing"_

I haven't checked my status.erplexed


----------



## mkd

Happy new year ladies!  

curlyhersheygirl, I finally broke down and got a steamer, I hope I love it. 

I realized that all these years I had been attempting to roller set with magnetic rollers using the wrong type of clips.  My set came out pretty yesterday and I think I am roller setting for a minute.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

mkd  I'm glad it worked for you mk!  I bet it looked really nice.  

What kind were/are the wrong types of clips?


----------



## mkd

IDareT'sHair said:


> mkd  I'm glad it worked for you mk!  I bet it looked really nice.
> 
> What kind were/are the wrong types of clips?



Hey T!  I was using the metal double prong clips and they didn't really work foe me.  Yesterday I bought metal slide in clips and it made a world of difference.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

mkd I'm gonna buy one and call it a day. At first I thought it was just hype but I've seen a difference in my hair.


----------



## divachyk

IDareT'sHair said:


> @bronzebomb
> 
> I ordered the Blueberry & Pomegrante Hair Silk.
> 
> Another Cousin told me she might cancel her order because it still says: _"Processing"_
> 
> I haven't checked my status.erplexed


IDareT'sHair - Mine say "processing" also. I emailed her so we'll see what she says.


----------



## Ltown

Happy New Year ladies 2012!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

May We All Have a Blessed & Prosperous 2012

You Ladies are The Best Of The Best!


----------



## bronzebomb

I'm the red one!

IDareT'sHair - that's what i ordered too!

I guess I have until midnight to purchase from CD.  I get an extra 10% off ...so that's 35% off and free shipping!


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Golden75
> 
> Girl, just post. Right now, alot of us are doing a 6 month No-Buy starting 01/01/12
> 
> _*so not sure you wanna be up in here with some mad, angry, frustrated pj's goin' through withdrawls*_


 
IDareT'sHair - I need to be in here.  I sho' don't need to buy.  I got my pjism from my momma & grandmomma.  I was doomed at birtih.  So since I am leaving my PT job to take better care of me, I needs to be saving my ducketts.  I got plenty o' product to last without buying for about a year, maybe more.

I basically failed the use up your stash, I don't use nothing up!  So I'm in.  I was going to try and get the pumpkin oil, but sage is out.  I had a few other lovlies I been eyeballing, but the main item is OOS. So I'm down, I ain't gonna buy nothing after 1/1/12 but its still 12/31/11, so ummm I'll see ya in a bit....


----------



## chebaby

divachyk said:


> @chebaby, I'm sure the ex is ready for some cookies. BAM!


lmao he dont really have much of a choice


so i went to the store and they were out of qhemet heavy cream oh well, its not a staple anyway.
but i did get curls coconut conditioner, the one for children. a girl on youtube i watch loves it so i figure id try it.
then i went to whole foods and they were out of giovanni xtreme so couldnt get that anyway. but i have good proteins already so im good. i forgot i have a cj repair me i will steam with one day.


----------



## chebaby

happy new year ladies. may you all be very very blessed.

i have a ton of resolutions and i plan on actually following through this year

1. save money
2. go back to school starting in the summer
3. start writing again
4. get healthy
5. stop being negative
6. get outta debt
7. stay on this no buy challenge so that i can do #1
8. continue to grow healthy and long hair


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby Gone & Eat them Cookies and Watch them Cartoons!

You know How "You" Do!

btw:  Nice Resolutions


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby  It Figures they would be Out of Everything.  

Just when we want to get our _last minute_ shop on.

That has happened to me all week.  Every place I wanted (on line) was closed.

And I still ain't herd from BJ....


----------



## Brownie518

Hey, I've been sippin' all day and now I'm getting sleepy. 

Soo, 1 hour and 19 minutes left to buy stuff...


----------



## Shay72

Trying to stick with no product in my hair for the detox so I think I will just wet my hair with water and baggy overnight.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72 

So, do you go product-less for a certain number of days?


----------



## Shay72

IDareT'sHair
You go product free for the entire detox--7 days. That's why I'm glad I am home for the first 4 . But as I posted earlier my hair is extremely defined and a little dry but I don't look crazy...yet .


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72

Please come in and give us an Update....Day 2 Day 3, Day 4 etc...So, what's the 'premise'?  At the end of the 7 days, you'll need less product or what?

*Good Luck Girlie*


----------



## Shay72

IDareT'sHair
Well that is what they are claiming in that thread but I'm just trying to detox my hair and be ready for doing the Curly Girl Method. I want my scalp and hair to be as squeaky clean as possible.


----------



## divachyk

Happy New Year ladies! May this be your best year yet. I wish you love, health, peace and prosperity.

Brownie518, I have 1 hr and 22 minutes until my no-buy starts.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Well Ladies we have what 21 minutes left in '11!  WOW!  

_*i bet chebaby is bakin' cookies watchin' spongebob square pants right about nah*_


----------



## bronzebomb

I just X'd out of Carol's Daughter.  The No-Buy starts in less than 20 minutes.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

divachyk Soooo, you're an hour behind us.  That gives you an unfair advantage.

Too bad there was nothing for me to buy.  

I did get the Tiiva Shea Growth Pomade (invoiced before 12/31).

*hush diva, yes......i said _'growth'_ pomade*


----------



## IDareT'sHair

bronzebomb You Mean 'checked out' OR....'X'ed' out?


----------



## bronzebomb

no, IDareT'sHair didn't say invoiced!  Girl, stop.  As I swing by CJ & UFD to see what I want...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@bronzebomb Yeah, I asked her to invoice me, so I could get it in before the New Year.

Also, I asked Hairveda to invoice me too and still waiting. 


If she doesn't, I'll wait until June to re-up and 'make-do' with what I have.


----------



## divachyk

Tonight I tried Darcy's Sweat Cocoa Bean Smoothing Cream - it was a free sample in my order. Kind of gripped my hair a little upon applying and caused some piecey breakage. It smells good, though. Didn't hydrate as well as I would have liked. I won't count this out just yet. I'll finish the sample before I make a decision on it.

Why did I try Saravun's Castor Cream - wow! I really like this item. I said I was gonna bypass it but think I will buy this to round out my 2011.


----------



## divachyk

Growth pomade IDareT'sHair. Yes, I'm in Central Time Zone. Am I the only Central girl up in here?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@divachyk Yeah, that Saravun Stuff is Nice.

[email protected]bronzebomb Diva is an hour behind us & can still get her Shop on.

We, on the other hand, have 6 minutes. SMH.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Well, I made a little Hairitage Hydrations Purchase earlier today and changed my mind on an item. After speaking with her, I don't think I'd like it.

She informed me that she is listing new products tomorrow.  So, I will select something tomorrow to make up for an item that I changed my mind on (other than getting a refund). And that's all I will get.  That 1 item since it's already paid for.

Brownie518 Shay72 divachyk beautyaddict1913 (And any other Hairitage users) Hairitage is adding "new" items tomorrow.


----------



## divachyk

From Saravun, I got the hair/scalp oil and castor cream. I had to do it IDareT'sHair. 

Why must Hairtage add items tomorrow? That's testing our integrity.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

divachyk said:


> From Saravun, I got the hair/scalp oil and castor cream. I had to do it @IDareT'sHair.
> 
> *Why must Hairtage add items tomorrow? That's testing our integrity.*


 
divachyk 

I know. I actually wanted a refund, but she asked me to wait until tomorrow to look at some of the items she will be listing tomorrow.erplexed


----------



## beautyaddict1913

IDareT'sHair said:


> Shay72 Yeah. Right.
> 
> That durn beautyaddict1913 sent them cones herrah....



Lol. T! I told u that was why I wanted to swap lol. I didn't know that ur hair didn't like cones since a lot of Jasmine's products and Tigi has cones. Sorry luv. U know I don't mind sending you something else 

Happy New Year ladies! It's still eleven here but I know most of you are on the east coast. Today has been super busy for me. I went to a funeral this morning, then out for dinner and drinks, then to church. I wore my hair in a flat twist out with Darcy's curl creme gel. I think I will attempt to use it up tomorrow when I do my hair. 

I got my Njoi package today. It stinks but hopefully it performs well lol

I convo'd Saravun to ask about a broccoli cream that I thought she had but she told me that she will work on one after the holiday! I prefer creams over butters so I'm excited. I haven't tried my broccoli butter but I'm sure I will love it!

The owner of hairitage told me that the ylang ylang made the monoi cloud funky and next time she will remove it or me and make it smell like monoi de Tahiti so I'm excited about that! Nothing beats good customer service!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

beautyaddict1913  You know I was Clowin' You!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

beautyaddict1913

What you get from Njoi that Stank?  

Dang beauty...errrthang can't smell good

Glad she gone change them Clouds for you.  

Hmp. I gave mine to Ltown.


----------



## beautyaddict1913

IDareT'sHair said:


> beautyaddict1913
> 
> What you get from Njoi that Stank?
> 
> *Dang beauty...errrthang can't smell good*
> 
> Glad she gone change them Clouds for you.
> 
> Hmp. I gave mine to Ltown.



Lmaaaooo at the bolded! You are so right sis! I only ordered the green tea cream and tea spritz and I just smelled the outsides of the bottles because the aroma hit me as soon as I opened the package lol. It was really herbally. I'm keeping tea in my head in 2012 lol. When I finish this hydra silica I'm moving on to Njoi's Tea Spritz and I plan to try Darcy's tea too!


----------



## Shay72

Dang I didn't know Jasmine's products had cones too.  my hair needed this detox.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@beautyaddict1913 

I think one of the 'bestest' Tea Spritz was: QB Karady Tea Hair Spritz. 

I didn't care for DB's (overpriced). And MHC smelled like Dill-Pickle Juice (and also overpriced).erplexed

I love Njoi's. I recently got some Shi-Naturals Black Tea Hair Spritz (I think Imma like this one too).

ETA:  The Green Tea Smells really good.  Go Smell it.

@Brownie518 really likes that Shi one. Good price & it looks good.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72  Me Either Shay about Jasmine.  I still like it.  And I didn't look to see _where _that or Claudie Reconstructor was listed.


----------



## beautyaddict1913

I forgot that I plan to order the Shi spritz and garlic conditioner. Thanks for the Darcy's review! U don't think it's worth the $12? You're usually on point with the reviews so thanks a bunch! Miss Njoi is really nice so I know that I will be buying more stuff from her!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

beautyaddict1913  Yeah, she is sweet.  You should smell that Green Tea.  

No, I would not purchase the DB.  Njoi Herbal Tea & QB Karady Tea are the best Tea Spritz.  Ltown made a nice one too.

I'm really anxious to try this bottle of Shi-Naturals.  I also have that one by "It's Perfectly Natural" (haven't tried it).

BFH & Enso's Spritz's were both equally _'unimpressive'._  Both have great ingredients but impressive.


----------



## beautyaddict1913

IDareT'sHair the green tea creme smells really good! Reminds me of this almond scent from she scent it seyani butter from a long time ago! I like it!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

beautyaddict1913

Isn't QB suppose to bring back the Karady Tea Spritz?  I rate in order:

#1 Njoi
#2 QB

Hope I like the Black Tea from Shi.


----------



## Ltown

Hey 2012! I just came back from a nice party! Home blessed, and safe! 

I ate at the party but drinking make you hungry, MC nor BK was open, so i came home cooked eggs/potatoes.  God speed, great blessing! Good night!


----------



## Eisani

Happy New Year lovlies! Wishing everyone a very happy, prosperous, fulfilling, and safe 2012. 

Boo and I ate steak, lobster, crab, salad and baked potatoes . He was snoring at exactly 12:07. Goodnight y'all!


----------



## natura87

divachyk said:


> natura87, *BT had a recent sale?* I still have my bottle from when I ordered earlier this year. It was about a month or two before things went down hill.
> 
> bronzebomb, I seen that email from Mala and thought, hmph, where is my stuff. I will be emailing requesting status. Wasn't going too but if you're up and going enough to be sending out emails, then why not ship?
> 
> Oh snap IDareT'sHair, Aquarius in the house!



In September I think. 15% off.


----------



## natura87

So its officially 2012. It is going to be hard up in this thread. I hope that you all can contain the spuurit and do well on your No Buy. I am e-rooting for you.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Happy New Year Divas 




May God continue to bless us richly this year


----------



## Shay72

I'm all thrown off. I have to keep reminding myself that today is Sunday, right ? Day 2 of the detox. Basically extremely defined hair again but it seems less dry today. I really like the consistency of the mud wash. I mean it's mud so you think it would be grainy but that mud wash is all smooth and silky .


----------



## chebaby

im sitting with mhc olive you on my hair. ill leave it on until im no longer lazy.


----------



## Eisani

Just got back from brunch. Full and sleepy. Think I'll take a lil nap.


----------



## natura87

Eisani said:


> Just got back from brunch. Full and sleepy. Think I'll take a lil nap.



Naps are good.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Welp.  The Chirrrens have been returned to their home *thank God* I still spent a grip on them little rug-rats.  Can't afford to feed them. erplexed 

They managed to stay up until Mid-night, but soon as the clock struck 12 they said they were going to bed.  So by about 12:03 they were all tucked in.

Anyway, I'm baggying now in some JBCO & MT.

Lemme go check my email & Hairitage right quick.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

So, um, okay, I made my switch with Hairitage.  Instead of getting the Coco-Mango Hair Creme I switched it to something called 'Butter Love Pomade'. *new*

beautyaddict1913  Happy 2012 beauty!  I see you on Girlie!


----------



## beautyaddict1913

Happy New Year IDareT'sHair! Girl I didn't see anything new on Hairitage. I couldn't find the jojoba and argan stuff either. How many kids came to visit?

Good afternoon ladies, I hope u all are enjoying 2012 thus far! Good luck on your half of a year no buy! I'm super tired today! Yesterday wore me out! I'm supposed to be cooking but I'm lounging in bed on my iPad and doing an HOT with grapeseed oil.


----------



## divachyk

Dh and I are just chilling. I didn't feel up to going anywhere today. I used my split ender a few days ago and now I'm going back through my hair and doing search & destroy for any remaining splits. I got to these things under control.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

beautyaddict1913

Just 2. 

8 y.o. Girl & 11 y.o. Boy


----------



## Ltown

Good afternoon ladies, i'm chillin too!  Why am i getting all these hair products email abouts sales.  
 Buttersnbars 20% thanku2012, also some freebies with purchase. Jamacian oil 10% jpusa


----------



## mkd

I want to just chill but my kids are so hype right now.  I made them lay down.  I am cooking dinner and I need to clean some.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

mkd 

Girl, that sounds like a lot of fun.  I love kids.

What you cookin'


----------



## mkd

IDareT'sHair,  just the normal black eye peas and collards and some baked chicken.  I am debating on whether to make some cornbread, my recipe is so unhealthy, I dont know if I feel like eating that.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

mkd said:


> @IDareT'sHair, *just the normal black eye peas and collards and some baked chicken*. *I am debating on whether to make some cornbread, my recipe is so unhealthy*, I dont know if I feel like eating that.


 
mkd  Sounds good.  Especially with the Baked Chicken.

Girl, Gone & Make that Cornbread.


----------



## mkd

I think I will T.  The kids love it.


----------



## chebaby

chello again
i feel asleep and had the olive you on my hair for 5 hours i just shampooed andnow im under the steamer with claudie protein. 
i have no idea what to braid with. one part of me wants to use bee mine, the other wants to use qhemet cocoa ghee and the other wants to use dew and dm dcc with berry pomade on my ens. i think ill go with that cause dew always gives me a week of hair.


----------



## natura87

I dont feel so bad about my natural hair stash. I just saw my friends yarn stash (she knits) and I was like . She bought out a yarn store when it was going out of business.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

natura87 

See Natura.  Folks got their addictions/passions.

We might have Hair Products, but folks got a whole lotta other stuff going on.........errrbody got sumthin'.


----------



## chebaby

well im finished braiding my hair. i chose dew.
it seems only the bang area is damaged. thats cool, ill just trim it every 3 months until its gone.
next week imma steam with repair me.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> well im finished braiding my hair. i chose dew.
> it seems only the bang area is damaged. thats cool, ill just trim it every 3 months until its gone.
> *next week imma steam with repair me.*


 
chebaby

_Gello-Girl_.

This sounds good.  I can't wait to pull mine out.  I have that other CJ Reconstructor too.  Intensive Repair? 

I think might be the name of it.  The one for $24.00


----------



## divachyk

Right IDareT'sHair because my dh is into motorcycle stuff so that's his passion. Does Saravun take special requests for the free samples with each other? I don't need any more of that twist balm stuff. It's too thick for my hair. I will use the one sample I have for my edges but I'm sure that will last me for a while.

mkd, what's your cornbread recipe (if you don't mind sharing)?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@divachyk Yeah, you should 'convo' her. I ended up sticking those Twist Balm stuff in boxes I sent to other people.

I did let her, MD, Hairitage, Claudie, HTN, Shi-Naturals etc...all know I am "Relaxed".


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> _Gello-Girl_.
> 
> This sounds good.  I can't wait to pull mine out.  I have that other CJ Reconstructor too.  Intensive Repair?
> 
> I think might be the name of it.  The one for $24.00


 the first three or four ingredients of claudie and reapair me are the same. except repair isnt half as goof as claudie.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> the first three or four ingredients of claudie and reapair me are the same. *except repair isnt half as goof as claudie.*


 
@chebaby

Lawdy-Lawdy Ms. Claudie is right up there with Curl Junkie? *falls out*


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Lawdy-Lawdy Ms. Claudie is right up there with Curl Junkie? *falls out*


just that one product


----------



## Ltown

IDareT'sHair said:


> chebaby
> 
> _Gello-Girl_.
> 
> This sounds good.  I can't wait to pull mine out.  I have that other CJ Reconstructor too.  Intensive Repair?
> 
> I think might be the name of it.  The one for $24.00





IDareT'sHair, shay,  whats wrong with claudie reconstructor, i have a bottle?




natura87 said:


> I dont feel so bad about my natural hair stash. I
> just saw my friends yarn stash (she knits) and I was like . She bought out a yarn store when it was going out of business.



natura87, i have several yarn stash too, so like you said everyone has a stash of something i actually have polish and books in stash so i have several bad habits.  2012 i'm break one


----------



## Shay72

Ltown
It has a cone in it and I'm going Curly Girl so it's a no go.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Ltown

The Cone. But I'm fine with it. I haven't tried it yet anyway. 

And I use Nexxus Emergencee, Keraphix, Dudley's Creme Protein & Dudley's Rebuilder (on a regular) as well as some _others_ and I'm sure they all have a Cone or 2.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *just that one product*


 
chebaby  Hush.


----------



## Eisani

I have been so lazy today! I showered this morning and threw on some sweats and a T. Boo cleaned, washed my car AND cooked. I've been on the couch nodding on and off. Hair all over my head .


----------



## Shay72

Yeah I'm addicted to jeans and jewelry. I have at least a dozen pairs of jeans with tags still on them. I leave the tags on to ensure that I wear them. The same with jewelry. I leave in the original packaging until I actually wear them. Oh shoot I have tops I haven't worn yet either.....

Dang it looks like JHud has 3 different new WW commercials .


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby  Hush.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair

I told you I love that Saravun Castor hair cream, right??? Thanks for that heads up. I'm glad she put out the unscented. I'm glad I got 2 of them.

When I finish my Shi Black Tea rinse, I'm reupping, no buy or not...

In addition to hair stuff, I am adding clothes, shoes, bags, jewelry, and perfume to my no buy. erplexed


----------



## Ltown

Brownie518 said:


> IDareT'sHair
> 
> I told you I love that Saravun Castor hair cream, right??? Thanks for that heads up. I'm glad she put out the unscented. I'm glad I got 2 of them.
> 
> When I finish my Shi Black Tea rinse, I'm reupping, no buy or not...
> 
> In addition to hair stuff, I am adding clothes, shoes, bags, jewelry, and perfume to my no buy. erplexed



Brownie518, i have the same addiction especially shoes.  It doesn't matter if we don't buy hair stuff and PJ can find something to buy


----------



## Brownie518

Ltown

You are so right!!! It's terrible!! I went bananas during the holidays!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

Yeah, that Saravun stuff is so nice & affordable.  And Good Sized too.

I can't wait to try Shi's products.  I hope I like this durn _Shea Lotion_.  

I thought you said the Shea Lotion (which is runny), but you actually meant the Creamy Leave-In?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


>


 
chebaby  Girl...You know Ms. Claudie don't play that.....


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Eisani said:


> I have been so lazy today! I showered this morning and threw on some sweats and a T. *Boo cleaned, washed my car AND cooked. I've been on the couch nodding on and off. Hair all over my head *.


 
Eisani  Sounds like 2012 is off to a Great Start for you & Mr. Boo


----------



## divachyk

IDareT'sHair - I convo'd her and she accepted my sample request - fast reply! 

Brownie518 - that castor cream is awesome! I will be purchasing several of them when we come off the no buy.

I'm in the process of gathering together my aveyou orders since the vouchers expire 12 Jan. I held on to these bad boys until that last minute. My goal is to come out of pocket $0 dollars. I'll keep you posted.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

divachyk  Have fun with the AveYou's!

_*shole wish i had one to play with*_


----------



## divachyk

IDareT'sHair - I should have spaced mine out a bit but I was holding on to them to get things that I needed -- but I never came upon needing anything. I have two $75 dollar and one $50 dollar voucher. My $50 cart includes: hair therapy wrap, camille rose algae mask and essie polish. I have a few more dollars to play with on this order before reaching $50.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

divachyk  Try Curls Sublime Coconut Conditioner OR....Hydratherma Naturals....OR Curl Junkie! OR....Donna Marie Super Buttercreme OR....Bee Mine DC'er *okay...i'll stop*

WOW!  So many Great Choices!


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby  Girl...You know Ms. Claudie don't play that.....


i know shes already seen on here that i dont care for none of her stuff except the protein. no surprise there lol.


----------



## divachyk

Thanks IDareT'sHair - I'm looking for "new" items that I've never tried. Is this the right Curls Sublime -- http://www.aveyou.com/curlscoconutsublimemoisturizingconditioner32floz.aspx


----------



## IDareT'sHair

IDareT'sHair said:


> @divachyk *Try Curls Sublime Coconut Conditioner* OR....Hydratherma Naturals....OR Curl Junkie! OR....Donna Marie Super Buttercreme OR....Bee Mine DC'er *okay...i'll stop*
> 
> WOW! So many Great Choices!


 
divachyk

Yes.

chebaby

I know Che.  But You know too!


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @divachyk
> 
> Yes.
> 
> @chebaby
> 
> I know Che.  But You know too!


yea i know


----------



## IDareT'sHair

divachyk

So, you've tried all the products in these Lines:

Hydratherma Naturals
Bee Mine Deep Conditioner *product*
Donna Marie Super Butter Creme*product*
Curl Junkie


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@chebaby 

Hey Che, we need to get them Groupons from @divachyk so we can show her how fast we'd spend 'em.  

I woulda' been done hit PAYNAH BYNAH.

Lawd 2 $75.00 Vouchers & 1 Fiddy Dolla' Voucher!  Falls Out!


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Hey Che, we need to get them Groupons from @divachyk so we can show her how fast we'd spend 'em.
> 
> I woulda' been done hit PAYNAH BYNAH.
> 
> Lawd 2 $75.00 Vouchers & 1 Fiddy Dolla' Voucher!  Falls Out!


im over here sniffing back tears of jealy-ocity man i wish i had a voucher or two


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I'm tryna' thank on if I wanna do my Hurr tomorrow.  _*Sob*_ My last & final day of vacay.

Lemme see, I'd use:

Oyin HH to cowash with
Dudley Creme Protein 
Steam with Enso Naturals Cacao DC'er
Black Tea Rinse
HV ACV Phinising Rinse
Apply Leave-In, Pure Jojoba & Dry under dryer

That Sounds Delish!  I think I will.  

I bet College Football is on all durn day tomorrow anyway.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *im over here sniffing back tears of jealy-ocity man i wish i had a voucher or two*


 
chebaby  Yeah, Gurl Straight Gel-o-losity!  Can you imagine having:

2 $75.00
1 $50.00

At your Disposal Right Nah?


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby  Yeah, Gurl Straight Gel-o-losity!  Can you imagine having:
> 
> 2 $75.00
> 1 $50.00
> 
> At your Disposal Right Nah?


i would get all kinda stuff just to get it


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@chebaby

I would get:

1 Liter of Curls Coconut Sublime
2 16 ounce BM DC'ers
Some Curl Junkie
2 more Jars of DM Super Buttercreme
Some Hydratherma Naturals
Oh, and some BM Luscious


----------



## natura87

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Hey Che, we need to get them Groupons from @divachyk so we can show her how fast we'd spend 'em.
> 
> I woulda' been done hit PAYNAH BYNAH.
> 
> Lawd 2 $75.00 Vouchers & 1 Fiddy Dolla' Voucher!  Falls Out!



I could do some damage with those Groupons...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

natura87 said:


> *I could do some damage with those Groupons...*


 
natura87

Me Too Girl....


----------



## natura87

IDareT'sHair said:


> natura87
> 
> Me Too Girl....



I would try Beemine (even though the name and packaging loo ratchet...) more Curl Junkie and.... give me a moment..


----------



## bronzebomb

divachyk -  3 Groupons??? WTH!?  Girl, I spent mine as soon as I got them


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@natura87

I know the Packaging/Name is a little _Janky Looking_, but the Deep Conditioner & the Luscious works wonderfully.


----------



## natura87

IDareT'sHair said:


> @natura87
> 
> I know the Packaging/Name is a little _Janky Looking_, but the Deep Conditioner & the Luscious works wonderfully.



I want to try it cuz people say its good but I cant get past the name and overall jankyness that exudes from the labels. If a company has a ratchet/janky name I will side eye the product even if it works well. Presentation is everything.


----------



## Brownie518

That b.a.s.k. beauty Cacao DC Hair Treat is the s**t!!!!


----------



## Brownie518

I got my bask...another Manna and Cacao DC, plus the new Hair Milk and that Y.A.M. treatment. 

So, I guess I'm done for a while...


----------



## divachyk

IDareT'sHair, no I haven't tried everything in those lines. I have stayed away from the items I was interested in with HTN because of the nut content. I do have BM DCer, DM Super Butter Cream and some CJ (rehab, deep fix and beauticurls argan & olive oil) in my stash. I don't have any backups of either of those items.


----------



## divachyk

Tried my best to break even but here's my $50 cart:
Hair Therapy Wrap - hope this is a good for the days I don't have time to steam.
Camille Rose White Chocolate Body Butter - hope it smells good & is moisturizing
Camille Rose Algae Mask - never tried this before but know some of you have with great success
Donna Marie Miracle Detangler & Conditioner - anyone have good results with this?

ETA: My out of pocket cost is $6, including shipping.


----------



## Seamonster

divachyk I have one $75 savemore, thanks for letting me know i have to use it. I don't need anything right now, but I do not want to waste my money. Guess I will re up the CJ I just sold, 

Just started a month of Bikram yoga on the last day of my three day juice fast. Going to eat my collards, cornbread and black eyed peas tomorrow. Whew, I think I am detoxing, got a head ache, and tired.


----------



## Eisani

Where are y'all seeing BM on Aveyou? I forgot I have another groupon . I may get nail polish or something. I'm good on hair..ooh, lemme go look up GM.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@divachyk Nice AveYou Cart  J hope you did end up picking up some Curls Sublime.

@Eisani Did you find the Bee Mine? It's there.


----------



## divachyk

IDareT'sHair - I will snag the Curls Sublime with my $75 groupon.  I will use that one up later this week and the other $75 at the top of next week.

You are welcome Seamonster. Don't let that bad boy expire. I plan to get some CJ items. Not sure what, though but it likely will be more rehab, deep fix, beauticurls argan & olive oil. Might try the smoothing lotion and few others I've never tried.

Oh and Seamonster, I googled Bikram Yoga and oh my! Your body can bend into all those compromising positions? Bless you!


----------



## beautyaddict1913

I'm with Eisani I do not see any Bee Mine on aveyou, and I had to do a manual search for Camille Rose. I did the same for BM and nothing came up...smh...I need to email them about that lol.


----------



## divachyk

I had to manual search for Camille Rose too beautyaddict1913. I haven't tried searching for BM.


----------



## Shay72

Day 3 done. I'm hoping this 16 oz mud wash will last through the detox. That way I still have another full 16oz bottle to use to alternate with the Shea Moisture Purification Masque. Oh yeah I have a detox coming from Shi Naturals too. Cuz ya'll know I ain't using no tablespoon like they suggest. I'm using as much as I want. I'm noticing more curling from the root which was an issue in some sections of my hair. I'm also noticing that one little patch that I thought was 4b is not. So along with this and the curly girl method I believe ShayShay and I will be happy .


----------



## Eisani

IDareT'sHair I didn't find any BM on the site. 

Uh, I JUST woke up. I think someone tried to wake me earlier oke: and I wasn't having it. Let me get up and see who's here .


----------



## 13StepsAhead

Hey ladies happy belated new year! I had a fab weekend; however, I did absolutely nothing to my hair the entire time. When I finally get home later I will give my hair some TLC.


----------



## SimJam

divachyk said:


> Tried my best to break even but here's my $50 cart:
> Hair Therapy Wrap - hope this is a good for the days I don't have time to steam.


 
divachyk The hairtherapy wrap is really nice. i like the mobility and it does a good job when u need to bump up the effect of a DC. Steaming still better though 



Shay72 said:


> Day 3 done. *I'm hoping this 16 oz mud wash will last through the detox.* That way I still have another full 16oz bottle to use to alternate with the Shea Moisture Purification Masque. Oh yeah I have a detox coming from Shi Naturals too. Cuz ya'll know I ain't using no tablespoon like they suggest. I'm using as much as I want. I'm noticing more curling from the root which was an issue in some sections of my hair. I'm also noticing that one little patch that I thought was 4b is not. So along with this and the curly girl method I believe ShayShay and I will be happy .


 
Shay72 It most certainly will, or should  I used a little over 1/4 of my 16 oz bottle and a little less than 1/4 of my 8 oz bottle for my detox.

Did u read the section about speeding up the detox by leaving in longer/sitting in the sun and washing with castile soap before using the mud? I followed the detox as they reccommended for the days when u washed 3x. for the days to wash 2x I used my heat therapy wrap for like 15 mins then kept it in for 1 hour for the second wash

what have you been doing with your hair after mudding? I used walnut or sweet almond oil over a bit of oyin hair dew.

now I can literally use only 2 - 3 tbs to do my whole head, i also wash with castile soap or do an ACV scrub (like what naptural85 does) before I mud.


----------



## Shay72

SimJam
Yeah I'm gonna end up using way more than that . I'm not using any product at all. I'm only baggying at night with water. The detox ends on Friday. I will switch to Curly Girl on Saturday.


----------



## Seamonster

good morning everyone, I have finished my three day juice fast, and I am so hungry. Going to start light with some coconut milk, then take it from there. Think I will have cornbread and collards for lunch. Saving the black eyed peas for later. 

woke up this morning and Sally's sent me a sale flyer, I took a look at what it is, so glad to be on the no buy. I don't need any of that stuff. 

Found myself looking at juicers, the one I want is $400. I am thinking, I can buy a whole year of fresh squeezed juice for that. If I spend $400 on the juicer, then have to buy the food to juice, and then I stop juicing in February, like most new years resolutions, what a load of money to waste. 

divachyk I can't bend into any of those positions, I am in the class sweating in pain,  But I felt less tense afterward. I love DM detangler. I prefer it over QB cocoa because it is lighter, hydrates and detangles like a dream. It is a heavy lotion, very hydrating. I do like the QB for twist outs but since you are relaxed I bet you could get a great twistout with DM.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Eisani

I'm so sorry Girl, But why was I thinking AveYou now carried both Bee Mine & Camille Rose? 

Did I dream that?.....

I know they have HTN. For some strange reason, I thought I saw the other 2 as well.erplexed


----------



## SimJam

Hay ladies doing the no-buy, I have a confession to make, I asked my BF to get me the Qhemet products whenever she has the sale, instead of something else he was gonna get me for Christmas .... since she stiffed us on the Decemeber sale.







Im technically not buying


----------



## IDareT'sHair

SimJam

Thanks for staying 'honest' Sim.  I don't think we ever said someone else couldn't buy us products.

I was really tempted to get that new b.a.s.k. YAM and the other new b.a.s.k. Milk, but sadly & sorely passed. 

I shoulda' stayed outta that Thread.


----------



## Ltown

Good afternoon ladies! I go back to work tomorrow suck off time over.


shay, you don't make our own detox from clay? 




Seamonster, you can get a juicer cheaper than that. It depend on how much juicing you will do.  I don't do muc and i'm not 100% raw, i have breville paid $99 at Macy 6 years ago.  Juicer at that pricer imo are for full time vegetarian or raw folks


----------



## Shay72

Ltown
I used to with bentonite clay but I'm trying to simplify my life and I'm just plain lazy. I'm giving up ayurveda this year too. I can use up the rest of the bentonite on my face.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72

I am too Shay!

And doing this 6 month no-buy will assist me in simplifying my Life.  

The Time is Now.

*and long overdo*


----------



## beautyaddict1913

After I get my CJ pattern pusha and some cleansing conditioners from bfh and a few things from Shi naturals I'm done buying til Black Friday. I have been enjoying using up stuff! Last night I used up kbb luscious. I only got 3 uses out of the jar so I don't plan to repurchase, even at bogo free. I am really about to try to just focus on staples. Today I hope to use up Donna Marie's curling Gelly. I won't repurchase bcuz I hate the flakes that I get from it and I believe that I will like the UFD better. This month I plan to use up yes to carrots conditioner, Jasmine Hibiscus, Hairveda Hydra-silica, and Darcy's Botanicals curl creme gel. The DB curl creme gel will be the only repurchase from that list. I love it because it's very light and it provides a lot of definition with a soft hold! It works great on wet or dry hair and I can use it at the end of the week after having 50-11 things already caked up in my head lol.


----------



## divachyk

Hello Ladies! In an effort to not buy anything, I've stayed my little boo-tay at home these past few days. In addition to whatever dh buys, I too will be treating myself to something since it's my bday month but I won't let it distract me from the overall goal. Nor will it be days upon days of shopping. I guess I should have thought of this (my bday) before agreeing to the no buy. Promise I won't get out of hand.


----------



## Ltown

So our future posting should be use it up?


----------



## Seamonster

I got the Camile Rose line, and the follicle booster. Hope these product last a while, I am fully stocked with MD. I thought that voucher was good until March. Thank goodness Divachyk reminded us all.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Um. Yeah.  I need to stay outta that b.a.s.k. Sale Thread (for real). 

And focus on some of the lovely products I have here to use. I thought about doing my hair today, but decided to wait until tomorrow (my regular day). 

And after the 1st day back at work I'll need the evening relaxation. I'm sure it will be much needed.

We got a light dusting of 'snow' today and it is cold as you know what.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

beautyaddict1913

Your entire post cracked me up.  

So are you completely giving up HV Hydra-Silica?  Or just using it in the summer months?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl

Hi Ms. Curly!  What's Up?


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair

Hey T not much just catching up with what I missed. Are yall starting a new thread?


----------



## Shay72

Is it me or do some of these length check in's look enhanced . Maybe I'm going crazy and seeing things...IDK. The pixelation (is that a word?) just don't seem right on some pics.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl  Not Sure Curly.

Shay72  Gurl......Errthang look enhanced.  Bra-Raisin', Neck-Tiltin'.  Pixel-ization Enhancements.


----------



## Ltown

Shay72 said:


> Is it me or do some of these length check in's look enhanced . Maybe I'm going crazy and seeing things...IDK. The pixelation (is that a word?) just don't seem right on some pics.



shay, i said the same thing last week.  Enchanced and different bodies


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Shay72 I agree


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Are ya'll sayin' Photoshopization?

Lemme pull my products out for tomorrow.  I need something to do to take my mind off that durn b.a.s.k. YAM Treatment and that Milk...

Imma hafta' stay up & outta the Vendor Section.  Period.


----------



## 13StepsAhead

He ladies  DCing with Jasmines A&S (used this up)

When I rinse this out I'll use CD Black Vanilla leave in spritz, DM super buttercream (hope to use this up) and seal with my oil mix.


----------



## Brownie518

13StepsAhead

How is the CD BV leave in spritz? I have it but haven't used it yet. 

IDareT'sHair

I ordered both of the new bask products. That Cacao DC is the bizniz!!! 

Shay72


----------



## 13StepsAhead

I need to catch up on th "goings on" around here; I need to see who has been taking photoshop classes


----------



## 13StepsAhead

Brownie518 I'll let you know after a few uses. I got as a Christmas gift and I really havent used it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

Yeah, I'd get that new YAM and the new Milk.


----------



## divachyk

Ladies who ordered from AV, I got my ship notice today.

ETA: And just think, I wanted to try that BASK DC, oh well, maybe next time.


----------



## chebaby

chello ladies
my braid out turned out nice. softer than usual too, i think its because i left in the olive you for 5 hours so my hair is extra moisturized.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> Yeah, I'd get that new YAM and the new Milk.



Yeah, they both sound good!! 

13StepsAhead - maybe I'll use mine this week. We can compare notes.


----------



## 13StepsAhead

I think thats's a good idea Brownie518


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@chebaby Gello-Lady

@divachyk Hmp. I need to check my email for AV?erplexed

@Brownie518 Yeah, I'd like to have 2 of those YAMS & 1 Milk.

Welp.  I'm sure it'll be around in June.


----------



## chebaby

gell-o

my new obsession is about to be make up not expensive make up but cvs, target, and walmart lmao. when i pay off this cc then ill think about some MAC, nars and whatever else is out there.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *gell-o*
> 
> *my new obsession is about to be make up* not expensive make up but cvs, target, and walmart lmao. when i pay off this cc then ill think about some MAC, nars and whatever else is out there.


 
chebaby 

Lawd.......Been There!......  *don't do it che*


----------



## natura87

I did get my Purabody. I will shampoo with Burts Bee's ( It never ends), use a cheapie Garnier that I'm tryng to get rid of and then D with a Chocolate smoothie, possibly under a heat cap.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Afroveda has shipped!  Okay, so I have that coming  &:

Hairitage Hydrations
Claudie
Tiiva Naturals


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> *Afroveda has shipped!*  Okay, so I have that coming  &:
> 
> Hairitage Hydrations
> Claudie
> Tiiva Naturals



..................


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Lawd.......Been There!...... *don't do it che*


 girl these youtube videos are making me want to spend all my monies in mac. but i aint yet lol.


----------



## SimJam

Gosh I feel better getting that off my chest.

this no-buy has got me revisiting some products that I forgot about, one being SheaMoisture anti breakage masque .... its pretty good for twistsouts, I remember I liked it but then I forgot about it.

Just co-washed with some BFH mango macadamia mask and put in some chunky twists for a twistout tomorrow.


----------



## bronzebomb

y'all ain't right...but i see it too!


----------



## SimJam

Im always the last to know .... 

and Im still in the dark


----------



## 13StepsAhead

I still don't see anything


----------



## Brownie518

I haven't heard from AV, yet. I sent an email, too, shoot!!

So, I'm waiting on:

Claudie's
Shi Naturals
b.a.s.k. beauty


----------



## Shay72

Check in the Year's End All Encompassing blah blah thread is where I noticed a few.


----------



## 13StepsAhead

Thanks Shay72 I think I see it now.


----------



## beautyaddict1913

IDareT'sHair said:


> beautyaddict1913
> 
> Your entire post cracked me up.
> 
> So are you completely giving up HV Hydra-Silica?  Or just using it in the summer months?



Yes because it smells different this time and I don't care for the new scent. I am hoping Njoi tea spritz works for me!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

beautyaddict1913

I think you'll like Njoi's Tea Spritz.  Keep me posted.  And you can always try Shi-Naturals Black Tea Sprtiz.

I'll be trying it too.


----------



## divachyk

Let me go check and see as I haven't look at that thread yet....but I'm like SimJam, I'm always the last to know.


----------



## Eisani

chebaby I was a makeup junkie before even joining the hair boards. You don't wanna go there .


----------



## Seamonster

Oh my, I applied oils before taking bikram yoga yesterday, and it steamed my hair! My curls are extra defined and lush, I didn't even need a comb. Too bad I am so sore today, I am thinking I bit off more than I can chew. If I stick with the yoga, I won't need a steamer.

Just got the belly butter from MD, and at first whiff, unused it smells like lemon balm eo. It is a full pomade. I am sick of getting whipped products sold by volume. I feel so product rich with this chunky container of 12 oz of solid butter. Yum.

Starting to feel free by the no buy, I really needed this.


----------



## Ltown

Good ealry morning ladies! I guess no one has to get up this early for work, sometimes i hate it but i love getting off early to avoid traffic.  

What is the rules of no-buy?  If someone runs out of their favorites or want to try something maybe we can swap?  chebaby i got caught up in polish because after one of our no buys 100+ later pjism


----------



## Shay72

One pic is blatant in the HYH reveal. I was like .

So I finally watched my Curly Girl dvd. It came with the 2nd edition of the book. I have both editions. Why did I have to take notes ya'll ? I'm sure once I do it once or twice it will become second nature.


----------



## divachyk

Hope everyone has a great day!
Saravun shipped
Pura not yet shipped (I revised my order around Christmas so that delayed shipping)
AV shipped

That will finish off all my 2011 purchases


----------



## Shay72

Day 4 done. Airdrying right now. Forgot to mention previously my hair is easy to finger detangle with the mud in. Coils seem plumper (is that a word?)...more plump.


----------



## natura87

To those that arent on a No Buy....Sally's has a great offer on As I Am!!! Buy 2, get 1 Free! You'll need an in store coupon. Going on throughout the month of January.


----------



## natura87

Will be taking advantage of the Sally's As I Am sale sometime this month. I've got 3 of the products and i want to try out the entire line.


----------



## Seamonster

My Afroveda and Purabody are still processing. Mozeke mailed my Grapeseed. The Aveyou order I placed yesterday has been shipped. Online looking at juicers, might pick one up in a month or two.


----------



## divachyk

My AveYou shipped also Seamonster. What did you get (sorry if you already posted).


----------



## Seamonster

Ended up getting Camile Rose, I wanted CJ, but the temptation to try something new overcame me. I will restock my CJ during flash sales. Got CR white chocolate, CR growth oil, CR almond jai, CR Moisture milk, CR Algae mask, and HTN Follicle spray. Paid $3 with the coupon


----------



## natura87

I actually liked the Garnier PureClean that I used last night. Its just that I have so many other..higher quality conditioners that it kinda fell by the wayside. I have one more use of the conditioner. It would be a repurchase if i were in a bind.


----------



## bronzebomb

Seamonster - let me know which juicer you get.  I want one.  I just don't know where to start.


----------



## chebaby

chello ladie
i have been do exausted lately. i went to bed early and still felt like i couldnt get out of bed today. i dont know whats wrong. last week one day i felt like something heavy was on me and i just couldnt get out of bed. sunday i literally slept like all day long just waking up to do my hair and my moms hair in between. lmao gotta get the hair done.

anyway today my hair was like "second day hair? naw ninja, not today" lmao. my braid out was so limp and messed up. so i deep conditioned on dry hair under my heat therapy wrap for 40 minutes with claudies protein(have one use left so im saving the rest lol) then i shampooed with come clean(i think im gonna make this a staple) then i conditioned and detangled with cj repair me. repair me is so wishy washy lol. sometimes it works for me and sometimes it doesnt. i think im gonna keep it around though.
then i used giovanni direct leave in mostly on my ends and did a wash and go puff. 
all my ends still curl up except the bang area but i can tell the curls are a little looser than they are supposed to be.

so im putting myself on another challenge. no more heat until December 2012. and i mean it. its gonna be braid outs from here until the summer and then ill go back to w&g in the summer. ill wear this puff the rest of this week cause i dont have the energy to do my hair anymore. but sunday its back to braid outs.

sunday i will pre poo with warm olive oil, shampoo with come clean and then steam with cj repair me. then braid with dew and shine and define.


----------



## chebaby

Eisani said:


> @chebaby I was a makeup junkie before even joining the hair boards. You don't wanna go there .


  im just so crazy about really nice eye brows. mine are so very thin so ive been watching yt videos on how to make them look thicker and nicer. but i dont have time to draw them on then outline with concealer then clean it up, blend it out, and all this other stuff


Ltown said:


> Good ealry morning ladies! I guess no one has to get up this early for work, sometimes i hate it but i love getting off early to avoid traffic.
> 
> What is the rules of no-buy? If someone runs out of their favorites or want to try something maybe we can swap? @chebaby i got caught up in polish because after one of our no buys 100+ later pjism


 i think swaping should be good. im sure we all have something someone else in here needs.


----------



## chebaby

oh another thing about this no buy. once i finish this bottle of come clean im all out of shampoo. except this old arse bottle of kenra shampoo that i hate hate hate. but thats cool cause i can lay off the shampoo for a while and use cj daily fix i think i might have an old bottle of carols daughter black vanilla shampoo but i have to check.

on this no buy i plan to use up:
claudie protein(no back ups)
come clean(no back ups)
daily fix(no back ups)
smoothing lotion(2 back ups)
kbb mask(no back up)
mhc olive you(no back up )
giovanni xtreme(no back up)
oyin dew(no back up)
32oz curl rehab(plenty of back ups)
bee mine moisturizer(no back up)
DM dcc(1 back up)
cj repair me(no back ups)


----------



## Shay72

@Ltown
 now you know everybody will make their own rules. People swap all of the time so to me being on the no buy doesn't change that. I plan to buy if I get down to 1 bottle of something within a category. Meaning 1 bottle of conditioner period.


----------



## natura87

I want my hair in mini box braids, but I dont want to actually have to do it. I'm lazy today. Its probably for the best, I have products to use up.


----------



## Seamonster

bronzebomb I am probably going to purchase the old fashion Champion masticating juicer. Based upon my current research, it is very long lasting. When I looked at reviews most juicers seem to break down, but people are selling their old champions from decades ago on ebay. This juicer basically acts like teeth and chews the juice, huge juicer, medium loud, medium juice quality, but outlast the rest, and it is made in the USA. My blender is a sixty year old westinghouse, I like things I can rely on. My mother has had 10 fancy new blender, and I still have Grandma's old westinghouse. Because it chews the food, one can make sorbet, nut butters or baby food with it, in addition to juice. 

I will let you know what I think once I get one, my second choice is an omega single auger. The new style machines have a lot of bells and whistle, but I need something I can rely upon. My Jack la Laine was a nightmare, always stopping on me, then died. I only used it a few times. It was only a hundred dollars, but that money is gone as is the juicer.


----------



## Seamonster

chebaby no shampoo wow, you must not use poo that often

I plan to make some products if I completely run out of stuff.  Actually, I really do not think I will run out, I stocked up pretty well. Besides, I set aside passes for major sales and major holidays. With that Aveyou Camille Rose order, I might be able to make it a whole year. All the major sales are in the next six months, then I will probably no buy until black Friday with beauty.

Going to finish my vanilla silk today or tomorrow. That stuff is amazing, I am going to do bikram yoga with it, then moisturize with Oyin Hair dew sealed with SD nourish.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Evening Divas!

My AV arrived today!  YAY!

Just Cowashed with Oyin Honey Hemp and under the dryer with Dudley Cream Protein.  Will Steam in a bit with Enso Naturals Cacao.

chebaby robot.  Che & Ro-Ro, I mailed your boxes.  Should be there on Thursday.

I'll come back with a list of things I hope to use up during the 6 month No-Buy.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72

What you doing?  And where is errbody?

Sounds like the Detox is going well.


----------



## Shay72

I figured out one of my gallons is leaking . I had already transferred some to an empty bottle. It's laying on it's side until I can empty up more bottles so I can empty that gallon.


----------



## chebaby

thank you T

Seamonster, no i actually use shampoo quite a bit. usually once or twice a week. its just that ive used most of my shampoo up and havent repurchased.


----------



## Shay72

IDareT'sHair
Detox is going extremely well. Not doing anything hairwise. Just checking my subscribed threads.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@chebaby Gell-o Che! Okay so, I was lurkin at werk and now you've decided not to stay straight for Winter uh?

@Shay72 Girl, that's terrible. I hate to spill or waste _"my precious-eses"_ 

Girl I dropped something the other day and yes, I scraped it up off the floor & used it.

Oh Yes I did. Thank You very much. 

Ain't no shame in this pj game..

*hope you find your empty bottles*


----------



## 13StepsAhead

Hey ladies used up a DM super buttercream (no backups)

Brownie518 I do not like the way that CD BV LI spritz feels on my wet hair. It actually makes it a bit hard and it's supposed to be for defanging  there's no way I would be able to detangle with that stuff. However, my hair feels soft when it is dry. I'll try it for the reminder of the week on dry hair and see how that works, but it's definitely a no go on wet hair.


----------



## Brownie518

13StepsAhead said:


> Hey ladies used up a DM super buttercream (no backups)
> 
> @Brownie518 I do not like the way that CD BV LI spritz feels on my wet hair. It actually makes it a bit hard and it's supposed to be for defanging  there's no way I would be able to detangle with that stuff. However, my hair feels soft when it is dry. I'll try it for the reminder of the week on dry hair and see how that works, but it's definitely a no go on wet hair.



Thanks for that info. erplexed I was already skeptical so I don't think I'll be trying that one anytime soon.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Hey ladies its so cold here. Time for some coffee and amaretto


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518  My Afroveda came today.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

natura87 said:


> I actually liked the *Garnier PureClean* that I used last night. Its just that I have so many other..higher quality conditioners that it kinda fell by the wayside. I have one more use of the conditioner. It would be a repurchase if i were in a bind.



natura87 I really like that conditioner; it's a pretty decent rinse out


----------



## natura87

Attempted box braids any way...and then I gave up.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518 * My Afroveda came today*.






curlyhersheygirl - It's really cold here, too!!  It went from 25 at noon to 18 when I left for work at 6. It's supposed to be 5 tonight...


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Brownie518 5? Oh Lawd


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby Gell-o Che! Okay so, I was lurkin at werk and now you've decided not to stay straight for Winter uh?


no im not gonna stay straight. i like my hair straight which surprised me because the first few times i flat ironed i didnt like it all that much. but them dominicans done changed my mind. and i was loving it straight so i thought i wanted to keep it that way long term. but the thought of messing my hair up(more than i already have) is just not a good though
so im back on "operation: get ches hair back" lol.


----------



## natura87

Although I took the braids out anyway I realized that Shea Moisture's curl and style Milk combined with Purabody's Cupuacu Butter gives me insane moisture. I will try it for a wash and go tomorrow.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Yeah, it's really Cold here too (and a little snow). But I heard by the end of the week it's suppose to be back to Fiddy.

I think Imma really try to get into this No-Buy. I had a weak moment yesterday and wanted to tear up that b.a.s.k. Sale, but the Spurrrt left me.

I really need/want to do this thing to completion. I have so many nice products *cough* and I just hate to have them sitting while I accumulate more.

Imma start a comprehensive Inventory list and keep a journal on what I used & what day etc....to occupy my mind from wanting to buy more products.

Like me @Eisani We've already done the "Make-Up" thing and it can be a monster too. 

Shoot, Lawd! I did the: Make Up, Household, Perfume, Shoes, Purses, Boots, Jewerly thing. It's all addictive.

So, Imma do this.

@chebaby Gone & _Operate_ Gurl.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Oh Yeah, I think my No-Buy Goal will be to use up 20 New Unopened Products during this 6 month period.

And of course use up things that are already open.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ltown I refuse to substitute Hair Products for something else.

Not durrrrrin' it.


----------



## BrownBetty

Happy New Years Ladies!

Nothing new on the hair front  I have blow dried my hair the last 3x I washed.  I know awful...

Going to do an emergencee treatment some time soon.

Hope all is well!


----------



## Brownie518

I'm going to do a thorough walk-through of my stash tomorrow. Then, I'll be able to see what to put on my next use-up list. I need to get stuff organized. I still have a few unopened boxes. This is gonna be a trip going through all of that. SO is gonna be like


----------



## 13StepsAhead

Wow time sure does fly I just realized I'm 2.5 years post relaxer and if I didn't have those setbacks in 2011 I would be dang near BSL. Oh well here's to healthy MBL hair in 2012.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@13StepsAhead I've had more than my share of Set-Backs since starting my HHJ. I hope 2012 is a good hair year for me too.

@Brownie518 I opened all my unopened boxes. It's just a shame to have a stack of unopened boxes, so I just closed my eyes and opened them.

This no-buy for me, is right on time. 

Yeah, Imma work on an Inventory list, including back-ups and start journaling stuff too.

I'm still waiting on:

Claudie
Tiiva Naturals
Hairitage Hydrations
*i think that's it*


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Oh, btw:  Used up, 1 HV ACV Rinse.  Still didn't hear back from BJ, and I'm not going to contact her so, I'll wait.erplexed  

I have like 5 back ups.  And I also have some BFH Shine Rinses to use instead of the HV ACV too.

I also used up 1 Njoi CreationS Herbal Tea Hair Spritz.  No back ups of Njoi, but I have:
Black Tea Spritz's from Shi-Naturals and It's Perfectly Natural and I think they are both 16 ounces so they should last a while.


----------



## divachyk

AV arrived!

Brownie518, I gave my two CD spritzes to dh. They really didn't do much for my hair.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

divachyk

What did you end up getting from AV?  I only got 1 thing (this time) the Blueberry & Pomegrante Silk Spritz.  It smells really good too.

It wasn't spraying out right, so hopefully it was just COLD.  Maybe once it gets warmed up, the 'flow' will be better.

I hate when products don't spritz out right.....


----------



## divachyk

IDareT'sHair

Sample size of 
Neem+3 Triphala Conditioner
Priti Bodhi Rice Bran Hair Oil
Miss Bhree Buriti Ultra Hydrating Conditioner

Full size of
Moringa Supreme Ginseng Detangling Spray

The rice bran oil suggests applying then rinsing thoroughly. Must I rinse it out?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

divachyk  Not Familiar with the Rice Bran.  But I would follow the directions.  bronzebomb may know?  

You shoulda' gotten the Ashlii Amala DC'er too.  Have you tried it?

*falls out*


----------



## divachyk

IDareT'sHair got Ashlii last sale but have not yet tried it. Shoot, I haven't even tried my CJ DC. I've been trying to use up things that were open and half used. My next item to work on is SDH products. After finishing those, I can then start cracking open new items.


----------



## Brownie518

divachyk - Thanks for the CD info. I have used the AV Rice Bran and I didn't rinse mine out. I like that oil!!

I can't believe all ya'll got your AV!!!!!


----------



## Eisani

Umm IDareT'sHair my makeup, candle, nail polish, BBW, purse and shoe addictions are very real and very present. I don't buy as much makeup as I used to, but I still get the itch which I why I only peek every now and then at the MU forum. I said I was going to try to curb all my spending.

That said, I just not too long ago got in from the mall. Bought 3 of the Nicki Minaj polishes- Did It On Em, Save Me and Boom Boom Base, a pair of jeans and a coat . 

I think ordering products for the person that wants me to build their regimen will satisfy that itch. I already told her we could start purchasing sample sizes when available and take it from there. I already gave her a list of things to purchase on the ground.


----------



## Eisani

chebaby said:


> no im not gonna stay straight. i like my hair straight which surprised me because the first few times i flat ironed i didnt like it all that much. but them dominicans done changed my mind. and i was loving it straight so i thought i wanted to keep it that way long term. but the thought of messing my hair up(more than i already have) is just not a good though
> so im back on "operation: get ches hair back" lol.



I was just sitting here rubbing my hands through my hair thinking maybe I won't stay straightened . My hair is bone straight. It's almost scary to be able to feel my scalp and as bad as I wanna wash, I don't want to straighten. I can't make my hair last two weeks like some. I HAVE to wash weekly and that's too much heat for me.


----------



## divachyk

Um ayo, Eisani, did you peep that Zoya deal in the nail thread. Yep well I caved and got 4 polishes, thinking of snagging 2 more but that would be it. 

For the rest of the ladies --
In 2012 we want everyone to try Zoya and add some new color to their world.


So from now through 1/9/2012 11:59 PM ET we are going to let you try any* 2 bottles of Zoya Nail Polish for FREE on ZOYA.COM. All you pay is the standard shipping charges.


As a bonus, you can purchase an additional $25 or more of Zoya or Qtica products and get FREE Shipping Too!..Bonus!


Use Code: ZOYA2012


*Promotion Excludes True & Fleck Effect Collection Colors


http://zoyanailpolish.blogspot.com/2...d-in-2012.html


----------



## Eisani

divachyk SNAP! I forgot all about that! BRB.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Eisani said:


> Umm @IDareT'sHair my makeup, candle, nail polish, BBW, purse and shoe *addictions are very real and very present. *I don't buy as much makeup as I used to, but* I still get the itch which I why I only peek every now and then at the MU forum.* I said I was going to try to curb all my spending.
> 
> That said, I just not too long ago got in from the mall. Bought 3 of the Nicki Minaj polishes- Did It On Em, Save Me and Boom Boom Base, a pair of jeans and a coat .
> 
> I think ordering products for the person that wants me to build their regimen will satisfy that itch. I already told her we could start purchasing sample sizes when available and take it from there. I already gave her a list of things to purchase on the ground.


 
Eisani  I wish somebody would let me buy products for them.....

Yeah, you are so right.  Adddictions are ever present.  It only takes one thing to trigger it.....

Girl, yeah.  I cannot tell you how many Lipsticks I had "once upon a time"  It shoulda' been criminal.  And for that reason, I do not visit the MU Forum.


----------



## bronzebomb

DivaCyck - I've never tried the Rice Bran oil from AV.  However, Oyin uses it in some of their products.  I think it's a ceramide, so it does not have to be washed out.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

bronzebomb

Did you get your AV?


----------



## divachyk

bronzebomb and Brownie518, thanks re: the oil. I have used ceramides before and never washed them out. I remember folk talking about rice bran being a ceramide so I don't know why it would need to be washed out.


----------



## Brownie518

divachyk - yeah, I have plain Rice Bran oil (which I love!) and I don't wash it out, either. It makes my hair nice and shiny. The plain as well as the AV one. Here's the ingredient list for the AV joint:	

_A subtle but fragrant blend of Cucumber, Sage and Lavender essential oils is infused in a blend of Rice Bran, Shea, Jojoba and Sunflower Seed oils.  Ayurvedic Botanicals of Ashwagandha Herb, Amla Powder, Bhringaraj Powder, Brahmi Powder, Hibiscus, Neem Leaf Extract; Nettle, Castor Oil, Almond Oil, Mustard Seed Oil, Sunflower Seed Oil, Extra Virgin Olive Oil (organic), Coconut Oil, Neem Oil, Ginger Herb, Jojoba Oil._

And the How to use says:

_Can be used as a daily shine solution and a weekly hot oil treatment. Squeeze a small amount of Priti Bodhi Rice Bran oil into the palm of your hand. Rub hands together and massage oil into scalp and hair. Rinse thoroughly with warm water._


----------



## Brownie518

divachyk said:


> Um ayo, @Eisani, did you peep that Zoya deal in the nail thread. Yep well I caved and got 4 polishes, thinking of snagging 2 more but that would be it.
> 
> For the rest of the ladies --
> In 2012 we want everyone to try Zoya and add some new color to their world.
> 
> 
> So from now through 1/9/2012 11:59 PM ET we are going to let you try any* 2 bottles of Zoya Nail Polish for FREE on ZOYA.COM. All you pay is the standard shipping charges.
> 
> 
> As a bonus, you can purchase an additional $25 or more of Zoya or Qtica products and get FREE Shipping Too!..Bonus!
> 
> 
> Use Code: ZOYA2012
> 
> 
> *Promotion Excludes True & Fleck Effect Collection Colors
> 
> 
> http://zoyanailpolish.blogspot.com/2...d-in-2012.html



I love Zoya!!!


----------



## beautyaddict1913

Good evening ladies. Last night I twisted my hair with Dm buttercream am dm Gelly. My twistout was extra defined. I only have one more use of the Gelly and won't be replenishing. Tonight I'm moisturizing with a little Claudie's Isha cream and sleeping in 2 ponytails. Hopefully it still looks good tomoro!


----------



## divachyk

Thanks Brownie518, do you see anything in AV's oil that would require it to be washed out? I don't but just checking to see if you did. And, go head and get some polish.


----------



## bronzebomb

IDareT'sHair - no!  I haven't received a shipping notice either.  I ordered later.


----------



## Eisani

IDareT'sHair talkin bout some "haul-less" .

divachyk I don't even see any Zoya colors I want that I dontn already have and the promo isn't good for preordering the new colors. I guess it's for the best.


----------



## divachyk

@Eisani, I only have two Zoyas so far. Izzy and some nuetral color, forget the name. With the promo (paying shipping only), I ordered: Noel, Holly, Jem, Isla, Ibiza, Salma. I'm done now and I'm good. @Ltown, you getting any or passing this time around?


----------



## divachyk

Ladies, plz help me decide....dh has been waiting on me to commit to a dryer so that he can buy it for me. I've drug my feet for about 6 months because I can't seem to make up my mind. Should I go with the highly talked about Pibbs or the potentially just as good knockoff and significantly cheaper dryer by LCL Beauty? 

I'm thinking of the LCL Beauty model because it's 1200 watts vs the Pibbs being 1100 watts. Plus, LCL has a money back guarantee. So I have 30 days to like/dislike and still get my money back. If I dislike, I'll then can step it up to the Pibbs.

ETA: All I know is I'm tired of smoldering under my Sally's dryer. Takes forever for my roller sets to dry.

What say you?


----------



## Brownie518

divachyk said:


> Thanks @Brownie518, do you see anything in AV's oil that would require it to be washed out? I don't but just checking to see if you did. And, go head and get some polish.



divachyk

...girl, you know I got some Zoya...

I don't know why it says to wash it out. I guess that's an option. I've used it as an overnight oil prepoo, added it to a DC, and used it on dry hair. Good results any way I have used it.


----------



## Ltown

divachyk said:


> @Eisani, I only have two Zoyas so far. Izzy and some nuetral color, forget the name. With the promo (paying shipping only), I ordered: Noel, Holly, Jem, Isla, Ibiza, Salma. I'm done now and I'm good. @Ltown, you getting any or passing this time around?



divachyk, no i'm passing on getting anymore polish. I have more than enough that i have a chest full that looks like dupes


----------



## Ltown

divachyk said:


> Ladies, plz help me decide....dh has been waiting on me to commit to a dryer so that he can buy it for me. I've drug my feet for about 6 months because I can't seem to make up my mind. Should I go with the highly talked about Pibbs or the potentially just as good knockoff and significantly cheaper dryer by LCL Beauty?
> 
> I'm thinking of the LCL Beauty model because it's 1200 watts vs the Pibbs being 1100 watts. Plus, LCL has a money back guarantee. So I have 30 days to like/dislike and still get my money back. If I dislike, I'll then can step it up to the Pibbs.
> 
> ETA: All I know is I'm tired of smoldering under my Sally's dryer. Takes forever for my roller sets to dry.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What say you?





divachyk, get the pibbs its the  best and at  least you know the reputation and that you can use large rollers with it.   I brought one last year but haven't use it because i'm still PS after my breakage.


----------



## Eisani

divachyk I say if LCL is giving you 30 days to try it, go with that one first and like you said, if you don't like it, go with the Pibbs.


----------



## natura87

Wearing a puff. Nothing special. Saw 2 cats fighting like it was WCW, I just stood there and watched for a while.

Might stop into Sally's today or Tomorrow to get some As I Am.


----------



## divachyk

Thanks ladies! Ltown, I really considered the Pibbs because of quality but I'm considering the LCL because of cost. Plus, the LCL is 100 watts stronger than the Pibbs. Decisions.

Brownie518, which Zoyas did you get?


----------



## SimJam

Hay ladies, whats cracking???

is it because we on a no-buy that this thread was on page 3 ?!??!?!?!?!

LOL

I should finish a bottle of SSI coco creme LI by next week. I have a love hate relationship with that product


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Eisani said:


> @IDareT'sHair *talkin bout some "haul-less"* .


 
Eisani Chile...You 'Pose to be prayin' not laffin'


----------



## robot.

hey ladies! hope everyone is doing well. it was cold as balls yesterday!  i looked cute, regardless. the date n i were supposed to catch a movie, but we took our *sses home and watched something online, FO FREE at that. 

i ordered some argan and emu oil today, since i had an ebay bucks certificate. gonna buy a pair of shoes or something this week...

plan to wash and do mini twists tonight/tomorrow/this week.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Evenin' D's!

Marie Dean is having 25% on her Artfire Store Customer Appreciation until 01/27 Code = *CONDISH25*

http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=...3-2EAg&usg=AFQjCNFILXAL1CQlGyDGWz4eLez-q574gg

BJ Responded! YAY!
And I heard back from Claudie!


----------



## mkd

My steamer came yay!


----------



## chebaby

chello ladies
it is cold as i dont know what and my hair is so dry but again, i dont have the energy to do it. its still in a puff. tomorrow i will mist with greg juice before getting in the shower and then seal it in with either a thick oil or a thick cream like komaza califia.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

SimJam  I just bought 2 bottles of Coco-Creme BF.  I hope I like/love it.erplexed

mkd  Yea!  What are you Steamin' with 1st!

chebaby Gel-lo!  Now since you're not going to be straight anymore, I hate I sent you that Thermal protection stuff (I coulda' sent you something else).

robot.  Hi Ro-Ro!  Your package should be there tomorrow.


----------



## Brownie518

Hey ya'll. I'm sitting here trying to keep warm. No word from AV...my Carols Daughter came. My Claudie's will ship this week. 

I finished a Claudies Vere oil.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @SimJam I just bought 2 bottles of Coco-Creme BF. I hope I like/love it.erplexed
> 
> @mkd Yea! What are you Steamin' with 1st!
> 
> @chebaby Gel-lo! Now since you're not going to be straight anymore, I hate I sent you that Thermal protection stuff (I coulda' sent you something else).
> 
> @robot. Hi Ro-Ro! Your package should be there tomorrow.


 im sure ill still straighten my hair in december like i do every year the problem came when i started feeling myself and straightened like 3 times this year but yea, i can still use it. thank you

so, what ya up to today?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby  Nothin'. Glad I heard back from Ms. BJ!  I am so excited.  And that my Claudie will ship soon.  

And I'm excited about this 6 month No-Buy too.  Even tho' I looked on MD's site, I am not tempted.  

I have everything I want from her (and back ups).  The only thing I'd get is 1 more Peach Syurp DC'er since I only have 1 of those. 

I decided to start doing Coffee Rinses along with my Black Tea Rinses.  So, it will give me something to occupy my time.

I'll spend this winter using up products and doing _research_. 

But I'm good.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518  That AV mess is a doggone shame.  SMH.

She tore her pants with me this time.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

robot.  You got a Sale.  *Good For You*


----------



## SimJam

IDareT'sHair I think I would have liked it more consistently as a relaxed head. Its pretty light/thin in consistency, I usually use it for moisturizing my twists.

Last night I used it to put in some twists for a twistout today and it was pretty good. I think my hair prefers it when dry..... but then the hair dew is good on both wet and dry hair.

I guess I can keep it as an alternate for the hair dew


----------



## Eisani

IDareT'sHair I'm sorry, I'll send up a prayer for ALL of us!  I need to hurry home and see if any goodies came. I feel all vulnerable . I'm scared I didn't get enough protein condishes. Went to Ulta Saturday and they ticked me off. First of all, they were out of the K Pak Reconstruct condish liters AND nobody asked if I needed help. These heauxes were lounging on the counter and ****. I meant to order online and forgot. I suppose if I run out I can make my own.


----------



## mkd

IDareT'sHair, I don't know.  I have a wdt and a ssi okra open right now.  I think it's protein week.  My dh isn't home so I may try to put it together myself.  Anyone know of it's hard?


----------



## Brownie518

divachyk said:


> Thanks ladies! Ltown, I really considered the Pibbs because of quality but I'm considering the LCL because of cost. Plus, the LCL is 100 watts stronger than the Pibbs. Decisions.
> 
> Brownie518, which Zoyas did you get?



Midori, Joy, and Charity  divachyk 

Wash day today. Trying to decide what to use. Maybe Marie Dean...i plan to get some body stuff from her. She gave me a few body samples this last order


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby Nothin'. Glad I heard back from Ms. BJ! I am so excited. And that my Claudie will ship soon.
> 
> And I'm excited about this 6 month No-Buy too. Even tho' I looked on MD's site, I am not tempted.
> 
> I have everything I want from her (and back ups). The only thing I'd get is 1 more Peach Syurp DC'er since I only have 1 of those.
> 
> I decided to start doing Coffee Rinses along with my Black Tea Rinses. So, it will give me something to occupy my time.
> 
> I'll spend this winter using up products and doing _research_.
> 
> But I'm good.


 im glad you heard back from bj too
im not tempted to buy anything either. i was just afraid i would run out of protein but i believe i have enough


----------



## 13StepsAhead

Hey ladies. That CD BV spritz is a no go for me, but I like the smell. Maybe I can use it as a body spritz. 

I moisturized with SM Yucca and aloe growth milk (staple) and sealed with my butter mix.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Eisani Yeah, Girl, Pray. I think if we can make it until June, we'll all be so proud. Imma certainly try to.

I cracked up about your experience at Ulta. Lawd Good Customer Service is at an all time Low.

Was the K-Pak Liters on Sale? *cackles at you tryna' make some k-pak*

@Brownie518 I agree about the MD Body Stuff. She sent me a White Tea something or other and a Sandalwood something and they both smelled absolutely wonderful. 

And I'm not a big sandalwood luva' but it smelled nice.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *im glad you heard back from bj too*
> im not tempted to buy anything either. *i was just afraid i would run out of protein but i believe i have enough*


 
chebaby  Didn't you get HV Methi-Set?  Did you ever try it?  

If you get low on 'Protein' before June you know I can always hook you up with a little somethin'.:eyebrows2


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby Didn't you get HV Methi-Set? Did you ever try it?
> 
> If you get low on 'Protein' before June you know I can always hook you up with a little somethin'.:eyebrows2


 thank you
yea i got the methi set. i havent tried it but i am looking forward to it. the protein is super light based on the ingredients but i think the first ingredient is black tea water which stops shedding right? so thats good.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby  And I'll finally get a chance to use the Methi-Set (now that I'm diggin' down in my Stash).

And if you get hard-up you can always get a spritz bottle and pull that durn Duo-Tex back out.


----------



## mkd

I put my steamer together in less than five minutes and ran a test cycle.  I will use it for the first time friday.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

mkd  I'm so excited!  I can't wait until Friday. 

So Steam with something good!


----------



## divachyk

Today I had on something that looked like this but it was black






I entered into Sally's on my quest to learn more about dryers before buying one.

Sally's Af. Am. Clerk: I love your beanie
Me: Thank you
Clerk: I would wear one to work but I don't want to look ghetto
Me:  Is that what you think of my head gear?
Clerk: No, but you know....
Me:  No, I don't 
Clerk: I'm just saying....
Clerk: Do you have a lot of colors
Me: Yes
Clerk: So do I. My dreads fit nicely under them.
Me: I wear these to work without any issues. I'm complimented often. I actually wear it so that I have a few pieces of hair hanging out for the bang and the rest tucked away.
Clerk: I will try that and see if they accept it here.
*GIRL BYE

*ETA: And this chick is a hair stylist, doing hair out of her home. Has given me a business card several times and asked to do my hair. Yeah, right! I'm not interested on so many levels.


----------



## Eisani

IDareT'sHair yes, K Pak liters $14.99, Dumb Blonde $12:99, both oos. I wasn't talkin about making my own K Pak , just a protein condish. 

divachyk she wouldn't be in my head either. Folks just don't know how to stop talking before they say something stupid.

ETA: Chelated then dc'd on one side w/Aphogee 2 Minute Reconstructor, the other side with some jar that the label is smeared but say Reconstructor  I have no idea where it's from. Rinsed and used CJ Rehab and put my hair in four big loose braids. Oh, rubbed my sulfur oil mix into my scalp as well.


----------



## natura87

These are the produsts I would like to use up by 02/27/2012, my 25th Birthday.  Gosh that makes me feel old.

_Deep Conditioners_
Curl Junkie curl Rehab - 1/2 left. No backups. Eventual Repurchase
Purabody Naturals Chocolate Smoothie 1/2 left. 6 backups. Staple.
She Moisture DTM 1/4 left. Not a repurchase


_Leave In Conditioners_
Shea Moisture Curl and Style Milk 3/5 left. 3 backups. Staple.
Shea Moisture Yucca and Aloe Thickeneing Growth Milk 3/5 left. 1 backup.
Curl Junkie Smoothing Lotion 3/5 left. 3 backups. Staples.



_Conditioners_
Giovanni TTTT liter (its near the bottom) Backups are 3 12 oz bottles.
Garnier Pure Clean 1 use left. Eventual Repurchase if on sale.

_Shampoo_
Burts Bee's Pomegranate and Soy Shampoo. 1 use left (hopefully). Eventual repurchase if on sale.
Shea Moisture Argan Baby Wash/ Shampoo. I use left. Eventual Repurchase if on sale.


----------



## natura87

I've got a bottle of Mixed Silk that I am contemplating chucking. It sucks. I bought it on a whim recently and it sucks soooooo bad. It is sticky and tacky and leave white balls in my hair. When my hair dries it makes it crunchy. Gel doesnt make my hair crunchy but this crap does. I dont even think that if I mix it anything that it can be salvaged. It is that bad.


----------



## natura87

Found a container of Elasta QP Olive Oil and Mango Butter Moisturizer, about half full. I hope to use that up by the 27th of February too.

Right now Leave in and Deep Treatments are my thing.

I might pick up a few things from Marie Dean, I've got time to "research" her products before I buy. I've hears great things and 25% is nice.


----------



## Brownie518

I have started my use up list. So far, I plan to finish:

It's Perfectly Natural Pre Treatment
Camille Rose Algae mask
CD Black Vanilla Smoothie
BFH Mango Macadamia mask
Avocado & Silk
Shi Naturals Tea Rinse
Shi Naturals Prepoo Buttercreme
HTN Oil
HTN Follicle Booster
SD Nourish
SD PRE
Shi Naturals Grow Potion

Hopefully, I can knock these out by March.


----------



## natura87

I forgot how much I love the smell of the Elasta QP Olive Oil and Mango Butter.


----------



## Eisani

Hey there! My side by side comparison of the reconstructors was a success. Both sides are super soft, the illegible jar detangled my hair really well and that side feels a wee bit softer than the Aphogee side. On the other hand, the Aphogee curls are more defined. If I could read the brand on the jar, it would certainly be a repurchase because it doesn't contain mineral oil and stuff like Aphogee . I'll have to do some digging. This is one down side to being a pj- I have no idea when/where/who this jar came from.


----------



## bronzebomb

So this is the wig that is going to keep me from hitting "pay now" for 2012.  My friend hates it!  He said I look old!  Heck, I'm almost 42!  Oh well, I like it!  He hurt my feelings!


----------



## Eisani

bronzebomb Um, your friend is crazy. I think it's cute!


----------



## mkd

bronzebomb, that is cute.


----------



## divachyk

bronzebomb - that wig is cute imho! I wish I could find a wig that is believable. All mine look wiggy. What's the secret/catch to wig selection?


----------



## bronzebomb

mkd Eisani divachyk  - Thank you very much.  I started looking online for something else, but, my friends said it looked natural.  The problem I find is that my head is too large for normal wigs, so, I'm stuck using a full wig as a half wig.  Hopefully he won't laugh as he gets accustomed to it!  

divachyk - no secret, trial and error.  I try not to get shiny wigs.


----------



## Brownie518

That MD Coffee & Kokum DC is nice!!!!!! 

Bronze, that looks cute! Your friend is buggin


----------



## chebaby

chello everyone
T, i got my package today. thank you the kyra conditioner smells so dang good and the texture looks like a thick butter i bet it could be used as a heavy leave in too.

i co washed my hair today(cause it was dry as a bone) with AO GPB and used giovanni direct leave in and my curls seem like they are back(of course this excludes the front bang section) so i am happy about that.

and i still dont have any urges to buy anything.


----------



## chebaby

bronzebomb said:


> So this is the wig that is going to keep me from hitting "pay now" for 2012. My friend hates it! He said I look old! Heck, I'm almost 42! Oh well, I like it! He hurt my feelings!


 i like the wig. it looks real.
thats messed up what your friend said.  you should have kicked him in the balls lol.


----------



## robot.

Mama T must've known the fight against winter ash is real cuz she set me up with the body butters.   thanks!

meanwhile, i LUB swanson vitamins yall, ohmylawd. they alway send me $5 coupons and you can't beat 1.99 shipping. if only they carried my EFAs, i'd never go anywhere else! if they had a stock as bit as vitacost, i'd lose my dayum mind.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Eisani  Hey Lady!  I thought you were saying you were finna' make some K-Pak!  Or should I say:  E-Pak

I was thankin'.....Lawd E Got Skillz.


----------



## Shay72

ITA with what everyone said @bronzebomb.I don't like wigs and that makes me want to wear one. It is really cute.

So I picked up my Shi Naturals today. That's it. I don't have anything else coming. I already know I will love the pre poo . It's looking like Sunshine . She was not playing with the garlic huh ? Still thinking if I want to keep the Henna Gloss since I'm cutting out ayurveda. We shall see. One thing is I wish she would put the ingredients on the bottle because now I have to go to the site to remind me.

Day 5 and 6 (today) of the detox went well. Yesterday was my first day back to work and as soon as I walked into the door one of my coworkers was like "your hair ". Ya'll know I am bored and I need to put something in my hair. It looks really curly but like it needs some moisture. One more day .


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby Glad your package came  That Kyra gets some good reviews too.

robot.  Yeah, I know you like body stuff and some of the "Hair Stuff" I thought about sending you were tryna' sell in your thread, so I said:  "hmm...lemme do more body stuff & less hair stuff".

bronzebomb  Girl, Fortay is the New Twenny.  You look good.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72  Me too Shay. erplexed 

I've been thinking about that since last week.  Lemme tell her she should put the Ingredients on those durn Labels. 

Thanks for reminding me.  That's been bothering me.


----------



## robot.

i was out of shea butter and didn't have too long left in my shea butter mix. that hairveda soap smells amazing too and i was almost out of soap! you were right on time, like a second christmas


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby Glad your package came That Kyra gets some good reviews too.
> 
> @robot. Yeah, I know you like body stuff and some of the "Hair Stuff" I thought about sending you were tryna' sell in your thread, so I said: "hmm...lemme do more body stuff & less hair stuff".
> 
> @bronzebomb Girl, Fortay is the New Twenny. You look good.


 yea i saw a few yt vids on it but imma go back tonight and refresh my memory on it


----------



## IDareT'sHair

robot.  I'm glad you like your box ro-ro. 

I know what it is to be a "struggling" college student. 

All your Hard work will pay off in the end.  Just stick with it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *yea i saw a few yt vids on it but imma go back tonight and refresh my memory on it*


 
@chebaby Yeah, folks was tryna' compare it to: Oyin HH. I don't know 'bout all that, but it does smell good.

We'll see tho'. I just named Oyin HH on my Continued Hits! 

I forgot how much I lurve that stuff. It's like one of the best Cowash Conditioners _evvver!_.... Especially for this time of year. 

I don't want to blow skrait through that bottle (although I want to use it up), so Imma rotate with something else on Saturday. Maybe Too Shea!(since it's already open)


----------



## Ltown

Hi ladies!  It was artic cold yesterday, warm today, warmer tomorrow crazy but happy no snow.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby Yeah, folks was tryna' compare it to: Oyin HH. I don't know 'bout all that, but it does smell good.
> 
> We'll see tho'. I just named Oyin HH on my Continued Hits!
> 
> *I forgot how much I lurve that stuff. It's like one of the best Cowash Conditioners evvver!.... Especially for this time of year*.
> 
> I don't want to blow skrait through that bottle (although I want to use it up), so Imma rotate with something else on Saturday. Maybe Too Shea!(since it's already open)


 it smells really good
i have my oyin HH in the shower and havent even used it but once. ive been using so much protein lately i havent even looked twice at moisture. but i plan on using it soon for a leave in on my braid outs. havent done that in a while.

and i sooooo agree with the bolded.


----------



## divachyk

I will attempt steaming my DC done on dry hair - well, my hair is slightly damp from the conditioner but not overly saturated. Hopefully this goes over well. If not, I'll know not to try it again. But, I'z happy to report that I finished an Aubrey Organics White Camellia tonight. I have 1 backup. Feels good to use up stash items~


----------



## robot.

when i ordered some alter ego shea lingage relaxer (or somehting like that), they sent me a huuuge tub of their restructuring mask and i can't part with it! i really like it when i was relaxed. i might try it tonight for a bit of protein when i steam. lemme go read the ingredients...

nvm, ain't no protein in here that i can see


----------



## IDareT'sHair

divachyk  Lemme know how that Steaming on Dry Hair works for you.  I kept saying I was gone try that one day.  

I guess it would be going backwards.  I would steam on dry & cowash or do a final conditioning rinse.erplexed

I could never figure out how I wanted to do it tho'.  I also want to steam in Oil on dry hair too.  That's a little more easier to figure out.

I haven't tried either yet.


----------



## divachyk

IDareT'sHair - I applied AOWC to dry hair. Ate dinner (30 mins) and now I steaming for another 30 mins, for 1 hr total. The steam is making the hair damp up nicely. I will rinse out the AOWC then cowash with a moisturizing conditioner. 

Next week I will try the damp steaming with oil to see what the hype is about that. I will follow tiffers recommendation by applying a palm full of oil, then steam and call it a night. I will only steam for 30 mins. She mentioned that she doesn't rinse out her oil after steaming.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

divachyk  Hmp.erplexed  

What I was gone do is Steam oil on Dry Hair & Cowash and DC afterwards.

Wonder how Oil Steaming on Dry "Relaxed" Hair would work afterwards w/o Rinsing out.

Interesting...........:scratchch


----------



## divachyk

@IDareT'sHair - Hopefully I won't fry my hair with dry oil steaming.  She mentioned that she doesn't put a ton of oil in her hair so she's not a greasy mess when it's all said and done. Your method of oil steaming, cowash, DC sounds good though. That's somewhat along the lines of what I do when oil rinsing. I apply oil, cowash hair and DC. eta: Do you ever oil rinse?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

divachyk said:


> @IDareT'sHair - Hopefully I won't fry my hair with dry oil steaming.  She mentioned that she doesn't put a ton of oil in her hair so she's not a greasy mess when it's all said and done. Your method of oil steaming, cowash, DC sounds good though. That's somewhat along the lines of what I do when oil rinsing. *I apply oil, cowash hair and DC.* eta: *Do you ever oil rinse?*


 
divachyk  Yep.


----------



## robot.

IDareT'sHair said:


> divachyk  Lemme know how that Steaming on Dry Hair works for you.  I kept saying I was gone try that one day.
> 
> I guess it would be going backwards.  I would steam on dry & cowash or do a final conditioning rinse.erplexed
> 
> I could never figure out how I wanted to do it tho'.  I also want to steam in Oil on dry hair too.  That's a little more easier to figure out.
> 
> I haven't tried either yet.



when i steamed regularly, it was always on dry hair. i read that since water molecules are so big, all the goodies from condish don't get absorbed as well. i really loved doing it, but would always be confused about shampooing afterwards.  now i just do whateva 

shampooed with some ORS aloe, it was fun watching my curls spring back in slow motion. doing a bit of cleaning with aphogee 2min sitting in my hurr. i'll rinse and then steam with the pura choco Mama T sent me. it smells sooo good! then gonna do mini twists on damp hair with saravun brocolli butter and some eco styler.


----------



## Eisani

I want some Kyra's. I shoulda ordered . WAIT. I thought I did. *lemme go check Paypal*


----------



## divachyk

Well goooooood grief, my Pura finally shipped.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Eisani 

If you did, before that last Sale Ended, it woulda' shipped by nah.

Shay72

I heard back from Shia (Shi-Naturals) she said the vendor she is currently working with on her labels is _very limited_, but she does plan to list the ingredients in the future.


----------



## robot.

divachyk said:


> Well goooooood grief, my Pura finally shipped.



when did you order? i ordered exactly seven days ago...


----------



## Eisani

I didn't order any damned Kyra's


----------



## Eisani

IDareT'sHair said:


> Eisani
> 
> If you did, before that last Sale Ended, it woulda' shipped by nah.
> 
> Shay72
> 
> I heard back from Shia (Shi-Naturals) she said the vendor she is currently working with on her labels is _very limited_, but she does plan to list the ingredients in the future.



By vendors she means Vistaprint. Ijs. If she's paying someone else, they're gettin over cause they using Vistaprint


----------



## Brownie518

Shay72 said:


> ITA with what everyone said @bronzebomb.I don't like wigs and that makes me want to wear one. It is really cute.
> 
> So I picked up my Shi Naturals today. That's it. I don't have anything else coming. *I already know I will love the pre poo . It's looking like Sunshine *. She was not playing with the garlic huh ? Still thinking if I want to keep the Henna Gloss since I'm cutting out ayurveda. We shall see. One thing is I wish she would put the ingredients on the bottle because now I have to go to the site to remind me.




Shay72 - The Prepoo buttercreme is   !!! I think you'll love it!!! I have 2 more on the way.  That garlic sure is garlicky, right?  I like it, though. Good stuff. 
She really needs to use some of that shipping money and gets some new labels...


----------



## Brownie518

divachyk said:


> Well goooooood grief, my Pura finally shipped.




Hmph, you're lucky. My Afroveda sure hasn't.....


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> @Shay72 - The Prepoo buttercreme is  !!! I think you'll love it!!! I have 2 more on the way.  *That garlic sure is garlicky, right?*  I like it, though. Good stuff.
> *She really needs to use some of that shipping money and gets some new labels...*


 
@Brownie518    For Real tho'. 

Get you some New Labels! Prolly some 3rd grader makin' 'em on the Computer.

_*Garlicky-Garlic*_



Brownie518 said:


> *Hmph, you're lucky. My Afroveda sure hasn't.....*


 
@Brownie518

...........


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Eisani said:


> *I didn't order any damned Kyra's*


 
Eisani  I didn't think you did, because you woulda' had it by Nah.


----------



## SimJam

@divachyk Robot my purabody also shipped today I almost forgot I had ordered it. I ordered on the 27 or 28 of decemeber.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair

Hey, how are you using the Qhemet Moringa Tree?

I think I am going to rotate between CD Black Vanilla Smoothie, MD Coffee & Kokum, and b.a.s.k. Cacao DC for the next few weeks. My prepoos will be CPR, SM Purification masque, and Shi Naturals Garlic conditioner. Leave ins will be SSI Tahitian Vanilla, Redken Anti Snap, and Shi Naturals Creamy Leave in. Protein will be Claudie's, Dumb Blonde Recon, and OCT. 

Is chebaby logged on? How is the CD Tui Smoothie?


----------



## SimJam

when is Charz coming back ?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> @IDareT'sHair
> 
> *Hey, how are you using the Qhemet Moringa Tree?*
> 
> I think I am going to rotate between CD Black Vanilla Smoothie, MD Coffee & Kokum, and b.a.s.k. Cacao DC for the next few weeks. My prepoos will be CPR, SM Purification masque, and Shi Naturals Garlic conditioner. Leave ins will be SSI Tahitian Vanilla, Redken Anti Snap, and Shi Naturals Creamy Leave in. Protein will be Claudie's, Dumb Blonde Recon, and OCT.
> 
> Is @chebaby logged on? How is the CD Tui Smoothie?


 
Brownie518

I Deep Conditioned with it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518 Che's light is out.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> Brownie518
> 
> I Deep Conditioned with it.



Oh, okay. Hmm, that joint is watery like what. 


That thread has me wanting some Girl Scout cookies now.


----------



## Brownie518

T, you need to get some of that bask Cacao DC...in 6 months! For real!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *Oh, okay. Hmm, that joint is watery like what. *


 
Brownie518  It Shole Is!  I Steamed with it.  And it totally absorbed.


----------



## Shay72

@IDareT'sHair
Thanks for checking. I like her. She is quick to respond and I like the Thank you card with the order. Great customer service is HUGE for me. 

@Brownie518
I ain't even gotta use the pre poo butter creme to know it will be staple. I like the smell too. I love the smell of garlic so I keep smelling the garlic conditioner .


----------



## 13StepsAhead

Hey divas today i DCed with Crèce pelo and vatika frosting (used up and no back ups). Then used jasmines Shea rinse as my LI and sealed with pura capuacu butter (hope to use these up soon).


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518 @Shay72 So, ya'll likes that Garlic Conditioner uh?  

Yeah, she answered promptly.

Kyra sends very nice Thank You Notes too.

*i'll put the garlic on my list for june and also the oil*


----------



## chebaby

Brownie518 said:


> @IDareT'sHair
> 
> Hey, how are you using the Qhemet Moringa Tree?
> 
> I think I am going to rotate between CD Black Vanilla Smoothie, MD Coffee & Kokum, and b.a.s.k. Cacao DC for the next few weeks. My prepoos will be CPR, SM Purification masque, and Shi Naturals Garlic conditioner. Leave ins will be SSI Tahitian Vanilla, Redken Anti Snap, and Shi Naturals Creamy Leave in. Protein will be Claudie's, Dumb Blonde Recon, and OCT.
> 
> Is @chebaby logged on? How is the CD Tui Smoothie?


 i like the smoothie i think the tui is the best followed by BV and then koret amen, but i like them all.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Hey ladies. I've been busy the past few day; I missed yall.

I see MD is having another sale along with B.A.S.K. Not sure what to get or if to even get anything


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> Hey ladies. I've been busy the past few day; I missed yall.
> 
> *I see MD is having another sale along with B.A.S.K.* Not sure what to get or if to even get anything


 
curlyhersheygirl

I know Curly! 

And that stuff from b.a.s.k. sounds good.

_*imma stay skrong tho'*_


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> curlyhersheygirl
> 
> I know Curly!
> 
> And that stuff from b.a.s.k. sounds good.
> 
> **imma stay skrong tho'**__



IDareT'sHair I'm trying to myself


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl 

Yeah, Curly, I don't need to buy anything else right nah.  Especially when I look at my Stash.....

And Shoot!  You findin' boxes & bags & stuff....neither do you. 

Let's try to get through this for however long & then we can celebrate.

But Imma try to make it through the 1st 6 months and if I can do it, I'll go until BF.  

There's no way Imma pass up an AveYou Groupon tho'.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I said for the 1st 6 months I want to use up at least 20 new products (various).

I started to name them, but didn't know where to start. So, I just said a # instead. 

I do know, I won't repurchase any 8 ounce Cowash Conditioners.  Any cowashers will hafta' be at least 16 ounce or a Liter.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair Your right. We can do it


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> I said for the 1st 6 months I want to use up at least 20 new products (various).
> 
> I started to name them, but didn't know where to start. So, I just said a # instead.
> 
> I do know, I won't repurchase any 8 ounce Cowash Conditioners. * Any cowashers will hafta' be at least 16 ounce or a Liter*.



IDareT'sHair That makes sense. I'm working on my vendor list. No more buying just one item here and there. AveYou is really helping with that. I'll use this time to really separate the "awesome" from the "so-so"


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl

Curly, think about all that Good Stuff you found in that bag/box that you didn't even remember.....

And I have some really good stuff in my Stash.  I'm excited to finally get a chance to try some of it.  

Instead of just collecting it.erplexed

This is going to be a new adventure.  And we did it at the right time too, because Sales are kinda 'limited' right now.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> @IDareT'sHair That makes sense. I'm working on my vendor list. No more buying just one item here and there. AveYou is really helping with that. *I'll use this time to really separate the "awesome" from the "so-so"*


 
curlyhersheygirl

Me too Curly. 

Imma use this time for alot of thangs concerning re-establishing my PJ-ism. 

We've All got to Haul Smarter Not Harder


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> curlyhersheygirl
> 
> Me too Curly.
> 
> Imma use this time for alot of thangs concerning re-establishing my PJ-ism.
> 
> *We've All got to Haul Smarter Not Harder*



IDareT'sHair I love that; so true


----------



## gennatay

I'm using up my Hairveda products and will get some As I Am from Sally's this weekend. Anyone try/like these products?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

gennatay

It's a decent line.  I like the Cleansing Pudding & the Coconut Cowash Conditioner.  I have the Elation Hydration DC'er and the Double Butter but haven't tried them yet.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl 

You are right about AveYou. If they carried more lines, we could cut out alot of shipping charges & stuff. 

Even the $1.00 Shipping for $50.00 is a really good deal.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair  They said they're working on getting more "natural" hair lines so that should be great.


----------



## mkd

B.a.s.k looks sooooo good and the website is really nice but stay strong IDareT'sHair and curlyhersheygirl, it will be there after the no buy.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

mkd  Yeah, Imma ride it out.  My Stash is just so Ig'nant lookin'.  

I hate looking at it and thinking about all the :dollar: sitting out there.

So, Um, Yeah, Imma do it.  And you're right it will be there.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

BJ & 'nem was suppose to 'invoice' me.   They haven't (yet). 

And I'm not contacting them either.  She (they) said yesterday, they'd send me an invoice.  

And I haven't heard back from them.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

mkd Yeah it will be there later.  

I'm not sure I'll make it to 6 months but I'm not gonna jump after every sale.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl

Yeah, I'm not jumpin' either Curly! 

Unless I'm jumpin' off up in my Stash!

My hopes is to make it the Full 6 months.


----------



## divachyk

I was on that BASK site when the sale first dropped. I wanted that cocoa DC last year but never got it. I will be strong and get it later.

@IDareT'sHair, dry steaming worked great. Hair felt great upon rinsing. I roller set my hair so I'll let you know if the "great" status changes to not so great when everything is done. Oh btw, did you get a free gift with your Kyra? Seems like the Kyra thread was saying some got the shampoo bar. I gots NUTIN' other than what I ordered.


----------



## mkd

I am go into try to roller set for a few months.  My hair still feels good from last weeks set so I want to keep it going.  I am surprised that I liked using setting lotion,i usually don't use it.


----------



## natura87

Cowashed with Garnier Pure Clean and DC'd with CJ's Curl Rehab. Plopped some CJ Smoothing Lotion on soaking wet hair and spritzed with Oyin Juices and Berries.


I finished the Garnier PC.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

divachyk  It looked more like a Shampoo "Chip" than a Bar.  

You probably overlooked it in the packing peanuts.

It was tiny.


----------



## divachyk

IDareT'sHair - Welp considered it trashed then. I normally keep the peanuts but I was getting backed up on nuts.  I tossed that particular box out. Oh well.


----------



## robot.

this saravun broccoli butter  so far, i am liking it! i was gonna do mini twists, but i'm going out tomorrow. after seeing this one youtuber's hair, i was inspired to try a twistout. my hurr is about to be stuntin on dese hoes  i hope. i'm claiming it!

that press prolly could've lasted a few more days but straight hair just made me so paranoid, my strands felt so fragile  this protein and steam has izzy feeling amazing now tho!


----------



## SimJam

I heard some ladies got samples in their purabody I didnt get anything, mmaybe I'll get in my second order


----------



## natura87

curlyhersheygirl said:


> IDareT'sHair  They said they're working on getting more "natural" hair lines so that should be great.



Say whaaaaaaaat?


----------



## natura87

SimJam said:


> I heard some ladies got samples in their purabody I didnt get anything, mmaybe I'll get in my second order



I didnt get samples in either order. I feel jipped.


----------



## divachyk

SimJam and natura87 - no samples received from Pura on my first order. Will let you know if I have a sample in my second order when I receive it.


----------



## beautyaddict1913

Hello ladies. Just tryna catch up on the thread. Work has been sooooo crazy! I have been moisturizing with dm buttercream and putting my hair in 2 ponytails at night and wearing it down during the day. It has held up well. Tonight I will probably sleep in 8 jumbo twists and I definitely need to moisturize with Isha cream. I will do my hair Saturday night. I plan to wash with Terresentials, do a treatment with Curl Junkie curl fix, DC with MHC Shea butter paste, and twist my hair with Claudie's Isha cream to wear under a wig.


----------



## Seamonster

I use up vanilla silk dream, and Phyto castor oil blend


----------



## robot.

i just realized that washing/steaming/twisting my hair tonight was a lot more fun than usual


----------



## Ltown

SimJam said:


> when is Charz coming back ?



SimJam, a couple of months ago charz said she wasn't renewing.  I didn't get any samples in my pura either, must of ran out.


----------



## SimJam

Ltown said:


> @SimJam, a couple of months ago charz said she wasn't renewing. I didn't get any samples in my pura either, must of ran out.


 
Ohh I musta missed that re: Charz.

I need to unsubscribe from KBB updates on my email, I get excited everytime I see them, then I remember Im on a no-buy


----------



## SimJam

Products on my use up list

*Leave ins*
SSI coco cream
DB transitioning creme
HV moist pro
murumuru moisture milk


*Protein*
SSI fortifying masque
Okra Reconstructor

*Moisture*
CJ honey butta
HV sitrinillah x2
purabody chocolate smoothie
KBB mask


*Oils and butters*
QB OHHB
purabody cupuacu butter

*Twisting products*
DB avocado and olive twisting creme
Shea Moisture anti breakage masque
QB BRBC

*detanglers*
Shea Moisture deep treatment masque
BFH 2 bottles I dont remember the names

*Ayurvada powders*
amla 
aritha
brahmi
shikakai

thats it


----------



## divachyk

Last night I used up the last bit of my jbco. I have 1 backup except the backup is the extra dark jbco.

IDareT'sHair - my hot behind actually emailed Kyra about a week ago when I thought my sample was missing. Yeah, I know, don't judge. She finally responded back today it was order total dependent and I didn't meet the threshold. Oops!


----------



## Eisani

Hey y'all, I'm itching to buy so I'm going to cash in my last Aveyou coupon. I've been buying up nail polish but that isn't satisfying the itch. Anyhoozers, I hope everyone has a good day! Happy Friday!


----------



## Seamonster

I am not sure what to use to do my hair, I think I will do my twist QB AMLA, going to detangle with KBN shealoe conditioner, love that stuff.


----------



## Shay72

I am so happy today was the last day of the detox. I had to cut that bottle open so I can get probably 1-2 more washes out of it. That's pretty good. Getting 15 or so washes out of a 16 oz bottle. I need to put something in my hair . I can not wait to cowash tomorrow morning. I think I will go with a tried & true either Hairveda's Moist 24/7 or Darcy's Botanicals Pumpkin Seed Conditioner .


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> divachyk  It looked more like a *Shampoo "Chip*" than a Bar.
> 
> You probably overlooked it in the packing peanuts.
> 
> It was tiny.





divachyk said:


> IDareT'sHair - Welp considered it trashed then. I normally keep the peanuts but I was getting *backed up on nuts*.  I tossed that particular box out. Oh well.



  

So, I was going to say *** it and get some CD from Curlmart's 35% plus another 20% but the shipping was like 12 bucks.  I'm glad I didn't. I'm working on this no buy and paying things off and investing so I really have no business. 

divachyk - when the no buy is over, get that Bask Cacao ....


----------



## natura87

For some reason whenever I do my hair right above the nape of my neck gets really irritated and itchy, but once my hair is dry it stops. I need to find out what the problem is. Its only on the back of my had too.I shampoo regularly so its not buildup.erplexed


Stopped in the bank, one of the tellers was a natural and she complimented my fro.


----------



## Eisani

A lady at work gave me some lavender tea. Instead of drinking it, I'm going to do a tea rinse. Lavender is awesome for the scalp so if I like it, I'll buy more.

Placed my Aveyou order. I feel relieved


----------



## natura87

I bought a tea infuser yesterday from Wegmans. I havent done a tea rinse in a while. I need to get back into that.


----------



## Brownie518

My b.a.s.k. and Shi Naturals shipped...

...and before you ask, NO, I have not heard from AV...mutha****!!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Evening Divas!

My Tiiva Growth Pomade came today (hush @divachyk). 

And I had that Invoice waitin' on me when I got home from BJ. 

Hmp. BJ ain't turnin' down nothin' but her Collar.

Under the dryer now with Dudley Creme Protein. Will Steam with Enso. Will use that up and I have 1 last & final 16 ounce Jar of the Enso Cacao.

I see Kyra is offering free shipping over $50.00 nah.

Brownie518  Heard anythng yet from AV?.....


----------



## chebaby

chello chello and chello
i cant believe how "normal" my hair looks today(second day hair).
i have to give all credit to claudies protein. the reason i say that is because after the dominican blow out i did treatment with AO GPB, giovanni xtreme and aphogee 2 step. and while my hair still curled it did not look like its normal self. well i used the claudie protein 3 times(i also used AO GPB too) after this time that i flat ironed and my hair looks "normal". *does booty clap and drops it like its hot*


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> Evening Divas!
> 
> My Tiiva Growth Pomade came today (hush @divachyk).
> 
> And I had that Invoice waitin' on me when I got home from BJ.
> 
> *Hmp. BJ ain't turnin' down nothin' but her Collar*.
> 
> Under the dryer now with Dudley Creme Protein. Will Steam with Enso. Will use that up and I have 1 last & final 16 ounce Jar of the Enso Cacao.
> 
> I see Kyra is offering free shipping over $50.00 nah.
> 
> @Brownie518 Heard anythng yet from AV?.....


 
hey T
i see you doing good on this no buy cause you still getting packages you so lucky.


----------



## natura87

IDareT'sHair said:


> Evening Divas!
> 
> My Tiiva Growth Pomade came today (hush @divachyk).
> 
> And I had that Invoice waitin' on me when I got home from BJ.
> 
> Hmp. BJ ain't turnin' down nothin' but her Collar.
> 
> Under the dryer now with Dudley Creme Protein. Will Steam with Enso. Will use that up and I have 1 last & final 16 ounce Jar of the Enso Cacao.
> 
> *I see Kyra is offering free shipping over $50.00* nah.
> 
> Brownie518  Heard anythng yet from AV?.....





Ooooooooooh. Knowing good and darn well I dont need anything else...


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> Evening Divas!
> 
> My Tiiva Growth Pomade came today (hush @divachyk).
> 
> And I had that Invoice waitin' on me when I got home from BJ.
> 
> *Hmp. BJ ain't turnin' down nothin' but her Collar*.
> 
> Under the dryer now with Dudley Creme Protein. Will Steam with Enso. Will use that up and I have 1 last & final 16 ounce Jar of the Enso Cacao.
> 
> I see Kyra is offering free shipping over $50.00 nah.
> 
> Brownie518  Heard anythng yet from AV?.....




@ the bolded -   


@ AV -


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@chebaby  Gril, that's the only thang keeping me hanging on Gril ! 

Yes I say Gril 

Still waiting on:

Claudie
HV
Hairitage

After that, I don't know what Imma do.

So shopping right at the 31st was a really smart move for me.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@chebaby @Brownie518

I thought I slipped through the Hairveda crack.  

Hmp. BJ Takes Dat Monnneeeeee:dollar::dollar::dollar:

_*bj don't play*_


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> **does booty clap and drops it like its hot**


 
chebaby Lawd Geeezus.......  Not the Clap.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby Gril, that's the only thang keeping me hanging on Gril !
> 
> Yes I say Gril
> 
> Still waiting on:
> 
> Claudie
> HV
> Hairitage
> 
> After that, I don't know what Imma do.
> 
> So shopping right at the 31st was a really smart move for me.


 


IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby @Brownie518
> 
> I thought I slipped through the Hairveda crack.
> 
> Hmp. BJ Takes Dat Monnneeeeee:dollar::dollar::dollar:
> 
> _*bj don't play*_


 girl you are so lucky to be getting these packages while we on this no buy. you know BJ was gonna get her money
luckily theres nothing i want so im good. until i do want something naw but im focussing on using stuff up and paying off some bills and im good.
if i save enough money i can go back to school in the summer


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby Lawd Geeezus....... Not the Clap.


----------



## Brownie518

So, anyway, I'll let you know how the AV situation ends...


----------



## robot.

chebaby said:


> chello chello and chello
> i cant believe how "normal" my hair looks today(second day hair).
> i have to give all credit to claudies protein. the reason i say that is because after the dominican blow out i did treatment with AO GPB, giovanni xtreme and aphogee 2 step. and while my hair still curled it did not look like its normal self. well i used the claudie protein 3 times(i also used AO GPB too) after this time that i flat ironed and my hair looks "normal". *does booty clap and drops it like its hot*



i don't use protein too often, so my aphogee 2 min has been doing the job for me (i've had this one bottle for at least two years now). i'm almost out and thinking about stepping up my protein game a little. i'll check out the claudies.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Eisani  Hey Mrs. "Boo" what's up?

chebaby  I know Che.  I don't want anything right now either.  It's gone be scary when I do tho'.  

Brownie518  Yeah, keep us posted on AV-Gate.

robot.  Claudie is good.  Nice, thick & Creamy. If you like that in a DC'er.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Eisani @Shay72 @curlyhersheygirl @Ltown @Brownie518 @robot. @beautyaddict1913
@Seamonster (and other Tea Rinsers)

I was thinking about durn' a Coffee/Tea Rinse Challenge???? Would ya'll join?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Where mkd at?

I want to hear about her 1st at home Steaming Session.


----------



## Eisani

Um, WHY AM I STILL AT WORK?! . These folks have driven me to drink today. I told boo to meet me at our spot cause I ain't comin home and I don't wanna drink alone. Crazy colleagues, agents, and clients have put me over the edge!

Now let me go look at Lush.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Eisani @Shay72 @curlyhersheygirl @Ltown @Brownie518 @robot. @beautyaddict1913
> @Seamonster (and other Tea Rinsers)
> 
> I was thinking about durn' a Coffee/Tea Rinse Challenge???? Would ya'll join?




I will. These tea rinses have been doing me right.  The one from Shi Naturals is my favorite. I am going to try the one with ACV, too.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

Did you also get the one from "It's Perfectly Natural?"  I pulled that one out since I finished up my Njoi Herbal Tea Spritz.

I haven't tried it yet tho'.erplexed

That Tea Spritz looks really good, although, at this point, I will never Patronize her again.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> Brownie518
> 
> Did you also get the one from "It's Perfectly Natural?"  I pulled that one out since I finished up my Njoi Herbal Tea Spritz.
> 
> I haven't tried it yet tho'.erplexed
> 
> That Tea Spritz looks really good, although, at this point, I will never Patronize her again.




Yeah, I got that one, also, but the Shi joint beat it by a mile. 



As you would say, AV (what's her name again?) tore her pants with me on this one.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518  Mala.  I don't think bronzebomb has her stuff either.  It just simply took too durn long. 

And the way folks had dropped her like a _Bad Habit_ I know she couldna' been that busy.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> Brownie518  Mala.  I don't think bronzebomb has her stuff either.  It just simply took too durn long.
> 
> And the way folks had dropped her like a _Bad Habit_ I know she couldna' been that busy.



I'm suckin' my teeth right now. I'll see what paypal has to say about it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518  I'm glad that Shi-Naturals Tea Rinse is better because IPN ain't gettin' no more of my money.

How does her Pre-Poo Treatment stack up to Shi?  Because I have that too.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> Brownie518  I'm glad that Shi-Naturals Tea Rinse is better because IPN ain't gettin' no more of my money.
> 
> How does her Pre-Poo Treatment stack up to Shi?  Because I have that too.



IPN Prepoo is very different. It has herbs and stuff in it. It's really good, too. Feels great on my scalp and is very moisturizing.  I have a few in the stash. The Shi Prepoo is butters/oils and it's . It's good for sealing, prepoo, whatever you want.


----------



## mkd

Brownie518 said:


> My b.a.s.k. and Shi Naturals shipped...
> 
> ...and before you ask, NO, I have not heard from AV...mutha****!!!





IDareT'sHair,i am about to wash my hair in just a few.  Can't wait!


----------



## Brownie518

mkd - shoot, you know I'm tight! Ya'll put me on this no buy, too, and folks wanna mess with the stuff I did get to buy? erplexed F*** outta here!!!  (pardon my language!)


----------



## mkd

Brownie518 said:


> mkd - shoot, you know I'm tight! Ya'll put me on this no buy, too, and folks wanna mess with the stuff I did get to buy? erplexed F*** outta here!!!  (pardon my language!)



Brownie518, seems like mala will never change.  Smdh


----------



## Eisani

OMG! Convo I just had:

Me (thinking aloud: Hmm, I really need to learn how to make soap.
Nosey Norma: Oh, I just saw Patti LaBelle on Martha Stewart and she was showing how to cook collard greens the old school way. I think she's coming out with a cookbook.
Me:  Does that cookbook have SOAP recipes in it??
Nosey Norma: OH! I thought you said soul food!
Black Power Penny: Like E needs a cookbook to know how to make soul food!
Me: Dammit I said soap, SOAP! Not soul food!

On that note, I'm shutting it down.


----------



## Brownie518

mkd said:


> Brownie518, seems like mala will never change.  Smdh




I know!! What was I thinking???  Oh, well...

I can't wait to do my hair tomorrow. Now T has me wanting to use IPN Pre treatment.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Eisani  This One is for Nosey Norma  +


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518  When I finish up the Green Tea & Caffiene Pre-Poo, I'll move on to Shi (since I have 2).

I only have one of IPN.  And I'm feelin' her 'bout like you feelin' Mala right about nah.


----------



## Brownie518

What's this Green Tea & Caffeine thing?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518 Something I got off Esty. It's Green Tea and 6% Caffiene. It's a Creamy/Buttery-like Pre-Poo with Herbs in it.

The Esty Shop I got it from doesn't have it listed any more, and I convo'ed them, but didn't get a response.

It's a nice sized jar tho'.  It smells a little Lavender like (and I know you don't like that).


----------



## Brownie518

Oh, okay. Sounds good! I  never browse on Etsy.  I just hear about folks from you all. I need to go look around....in two months.


----------



## divachyk

I never browse Etsy either @Brownie518. I only browse the vendors specifically talked about by others. Otherwise, I forget Etsy exists honestly.

Today I FINALLY decided on a dryer. I went with the Pibbs. Sally's price matched an online price I found + I got 20% off of the price match price.  @Ltown

Aveyou arrived. They moved away from those big bags and now ship a tiny lil 'ole pettite looking candy size bag. Receive hair therapy wrap, Donna Marie detangler, Camille Rose algae mask & whipped shea butter. I will place my other two Aveyou orders next week.

@robot. - thanks lady, got my package today.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Yeah I really like this Pre-Poo.  I don't know why I never got a response back from the Vendor. Brownie518 

It's okay tho' because I have Shi & IPN.  Neither has what this one has tho'


----------



## mkd

I am steaming with wdt.  My steamer is warming up now.  I wish it went longer than 30 min at a time.  That's lame!

IDareT'sHair, I finished a bottle of roux pc and opened the nexus ensure you gave me. I love it!  My hair was so silky, I may have to put pc down for this stuff.


----------



## mkd

Hmm my steamer doesn't appear to be working properly.  All the steam looked like it was going out of the water container instead of the hood.  Anyone with the salonsrus steamer, the one that only goes thirty min at a time, what's the knob on top of the machine?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@mkd Sorry mk! I don't have that one.

Not sure which one @divachyk has ?

Did you get it to work?


----------



## mkd

IDareT'sHair said:


> @mkd Sorry mk! I don't have that one.
> 
> Not sure which one @divachyk has ?
> 
> Did you get it to work?



I did.  Thanks!  I like it so far, I think I didn't have the water container on tight enough.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

mkd

Okay, So Now you need to join the Steamin' Challengeoke:oke:


----------



## Shay72

I'm telling ya'll right now....you should do the No Buy in 2 months increments like me & @Brownie518. I think you will have more success. I'm sure I won't need to buy anything but I feel less desperate knowing I don't have to wait the full 6 months if I don't have to.

Another natural touched my hair today . I let it go bc she is so nice. We hadn't seen each other in a year and she was complimenting my hair. She talked about the progress I've made and how good she thought it looked.


----------



## BrownBetty

I think I want a steamer.  Not sure yet...


----------



## mkd

IDareT'sHair said:


> mkd
> 
> Okay, So Now you need to join the Steamin' Challengeoke:oke:



I am in the steaming and roller set challenges unofficially so  I may join them officially


----------



## divachyk

IDareT'sHair said:


> @mkd Sorry mk! I don't have that one.
> 
> Not sure which one @divachyk has ?
> 
> Did you get it to work?





mkd said:


> I did.  Thanks!  I like it so far, I think I didn't have the water container on tight enough.


IDareT'sHair and mkd, I have the pro 1037A that runs for 1 hr but know from experience that the water container tightened and properly positioned will cause steam to seep out of the back of the hood. 

BrownBetty, Salons R Us has one on sale for $88 right now. I love my steamer.


----------



## Brownie518

Shay72 said:


> I'm telling ya'll right now....you should do the No Buy in 2 months increments like me & @Brownie518. *I think you will have more success. I'm sure I won't need to buy anything but I feel less desperate knowing I don't have to wait the full 6 months if I don't have to*.
> 
> Another natural touched my hair today . I let it go bc she is so nice. We hadn't seen each other in a year and she was complimenting my hair. She talked about the progress I've made and how good she thought it looked.



@ the bolded -  That's exactly why I settled on 2 months. That I can handle. I did it last year and it worked out really well. I'm ready for this.


----------



## natura87

Hello ladies.

Twisting my hair in small twists with Donna Marie's Dream Curling Creme.


----------



## SimJam

Shay72 Brownie518  I *know* I need a 6 month break from buying hair products, I mean I have unused/unopened product from over a year ago and Im still buying more.... that just dont spell sense in my book.

its an exercise in restraint ... which I need.


----------



## Shay72

SimJam
Oh I plan to go the 6 months . I'm just assessing every 2 months. I'm the type that drinks more water when I just fill up a cup vs. a big ole water bottle. This way works for me.The big picture can be overwhelming for me.


----------



## Eisani

Hey, I'm back from cocktails . I'm going to shower and get in bed.

I can see, and agree with both Shay72 and SimJam. I'm in it for 6 months because I could easily go that long and longer without needing new stuff, but the long haul can feel overwhelming when looking at the big picture.

On another note, my Aveyou out of pocket cost was $1.78 :reddancer:


----------



## mkd

Ok wow, I don't know if it's the steamer or I am getting nice with these magnetic rollers but my hair feels great!


----------



## divachyk

I'm in it for 6 months. If I use up a staple then I will re-up but I won't be hauling just for the heck of it. It kind of feels freeing not chasing down the next sale. Just because I'm not buying hair prods doesn't mean I'm not buying other things. Um, yeah dh and I purchased a new mattress today. It was long overdue and we caught a sale just right.


----------



## SimJam

Shay72 said:


> @SimJam
> Oh I plan to go the 6 months . I'm just assessing every 2 months. I'm the type that drinks more water when I just fill up a cup vs. a big ole water bottle. This way works for me.The big picture can be overwhelming for me.


 
Shay72 ahhhhh I see. Its funny u use that analogy, because I lugg around my 62oz water bottle with me alllll the time.

I need the big picture in my face all the time or else I'll get distracted 
.....and that applies to all aspects of my life


----------



## beautyaddict1913

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Eisani @Shay72 @curlyhersheygirl @Ltown @Brownie518 @robot. @beautyaddict1913
> @Seamonster (and other Tea Rinsers)
> 
> I was thinking about durn' a Coffee/Tea Rinse Challenge???? Would ya'll join?



I would. It's in my ritual, well regimen lol, to do a tea rinse once a month. I would love to try coffee. And we could chat about all of the exotic teas and Ayurvedic teas that we are using. And T you can haul tea during the no buy since you can drink it lol. It would be fabulous!


----------



## SimJam

beautyaddict1913 said:


> I would. *It's in my ritual*, well regimen lol, to do a tea rinse once a month. I would love to try coffee. And we could chat about all of the exotic teas and Ayurvedic teas that we are using. *And T you can haul tea during the no buy since you can drink it lol*. It would be fabulous!


 
I actually do think doing my hair is becoming an enjoyable ritual
My BF always teases me about my "hair trance" he says I have this blissful look on my face when I doing my hair, especially applying DCs and twisting 

Re the tea hauling ..... Me likey how u think Beauty


----------



## robot.

hey mama t. great challenge idea but i'll have to pass. i haven't even kept up with my steaming. i just made a few changes to my reggie. i have a good balance i want to work with. i ironically just blogged about it earlier today: http://curlypop.blogspot.com/


----------



## Seamonster

Tea/ coffee challenge sounds fun, I alway like those kind, and I tea rinse every week. Might try coffee.

That steam is amazing, I don't have a steamer, but I put conditioner on before my steamy hot bikram yoga(they have steamers in the room, and my hair is so soft in one week.


----------



## Ltown

Eraly morning ladies! 

I had a terrible headache yesterday one that whenever you move your head it hurt. My stomach is messed up so i didn't take anything so i slept it off.  

I just started a new class so i will be MIA doing homework.  I will be posting! 
I am in a no buy for at least 2 months, with school keeping me busy i won't have time to think about buying. I will do longer i have enough not to buy major products for 6 months.  I haven't wore my hair straight since the breakage but it coming back i might try flexirod Sunday for next week.  I'm 3b/c it fibe and styles never ever last i will think that one through.  

divachyk, good choice in pibbs and you got discount.  IDareT'sHair, i have been thinking about coffee oil, i keep forgetting to get the beans.  Tea rinses are a routine for me so another challenge is good, i'm need to list my challenges because i'm in others than hair.


----------



## Shay72

I did the CG this morning. Me & ShayShay  it . I do need to use less product  and rinse better. Otherwise I think it is a keeper. I will have to see if anything changes over time but right now I'm good. The combo I used this morning was DB's Pumpkin Seed Conditioner and Curly Kinks Coil Jam. Good thing I have my journal or I would never remember that.


----------



## Ltown

Hey ladies I just did inventory and I'm be 6 months no buy, except for hair dye got cover the gray. 

Here is my stash:
*Conditioners*
Alter Ego Garlic
Pura choco smoothie
Jasmine avocado silk/3
WDT-Too shea
Millcreek, Kertain, biotin

*Cleaning:*
Jocio shampoo(probably won't use it)
As I am 
Pura Rhassoul clay (didn't even know I brought that) and i was looking for clay
CJ Daily Fix
CJ Repair me
WDT cleaning


*Oils*
Jojoba
Amla
Neem
CD Lisa 
African pride
Avocado
sunflower
grapeseed
coconut
Enso serum
Mahabhringraj

*Leave ins*
As I am coco
Infusion 23
Tajiah

*Reconstructors*
Claudie
Shescentit

*Butters*
Hairtages-sage, mango, aloe, spouts
Saravun-castor, brocculi
Pura-capura, mango tea
Enso olive/honey-5

Essental oils alot


So what have I used before: enso, all oils, reconstructors, leave ins, all conditioners except pura and wdt shea.  As you can see I don't have alot of one product.   I'm use up before I open anything so it will take me a while. I don't need a lot because my hair fine so this will be a long no buy and money saving for me this winter.


----------



## Seamonster

Wow, everybody know exactly what they are going to use up for the whole no buy. I just decided to go in the order of products age. 

I am using 
Oyin hair dew
QB AOHC
SD SW, CDLS, WG, Satin, Waterfalls, etc.
Claudie's Hair Frapaccino
Claudies moisturizing conditioner, Avocado conditioner
Komaza Olive DC
Claudies Quinoa, Temple balm, and Ends Insurance
Alterna's Curl Gel
Moraccan Oil's Curl tamer, and gel
Oyin Brown suger, and Berries pomades
Finish MD samples

I have a few odds and ends from the product exchange I will use as well as my home brews.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Seamonster 

Gurl...I don't know what I'll be using up. I just made a comittment to use up 20 new products the 1st 6 months.

I wouldn't even know where to start naming names & all.

Have you tried the MD Coffee & Kokum DC'er yet?


----------



## Brownie518

mkd said:


> Ok wow, I don't know if it's the steamer or I am getting nice with these magnetic rollers but my hair feels great!



mkd

I bet the steaming is nice but I'm sure you got skills now!  I'm hatin', too, cuz I would love to get my rollerset game up.


----------



## Eisani

IDareT'sHair I haven't made a list either and feel weak thinking about trying to put one together. My strategy will simply be to tackle stuff one box or shelf at a time. That also gives an element of surprise. I'll just make sure I use a staple protein when needed or if there isn't one in a particular box or shelf.


----------



## Shay72

I don't know exactly what I will be using up either but I will be using up. IDareT'sHair I will join your Coffee/Tea Rinses challenge. Basically I have to . The ayurveda stuff still in packaging I can give away but I have some pre mixed stuff that I don't exactly remember the mixes. I know I have a strengthening mix and a moisture mix and that is about it .....


----------



## divachyk

Today I received Pura and Saravun. Dh says -- I thought yall stopped buying.  I told him about our no-buy so he could hold me accountable. Get it babe! He's on top of it. I told him these packages were purchased in Dec but I'm just now receiving shipment.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Eisani

I wanna hear how the rest of your evening went after you finally left: "The Office"

So, did ya'll have that Drank?


----------



## SimJam

divachyk said:


> Today I received Pura and Saravun. Dh says -- I thought yall stopped buying.  I told him about our no-buy so he could hold me accountable. Get it babe! He's on top of it. I told him these packages were purchased in Dec but I'm just now receiving shipment.


 
Ooooh that means my sister should have mine too. need to call her. 

I'll be going to Fl the weekend of Feb 3 YaY so I'll get the rest of my stuff then. 

That QB nonsale sure messed up my plans


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@SimJam

Any word about that durn Sale?

I'm glad I don't _STANS_ for QB cause I'd be all messed up by nah.

Although last night I used some CTDG and it was/is Amazing.  (as always)

I have a tiny corner left. No back-ups.erplexed


----------



## cch24

I'm at a museum in DC and I'm pretty sure I just saw charzboss!! I recognized her hair first. I wanted to say hi but I thought that was weird...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

cch24 said:


> *I'm at a museum in DC and I'm pretty sure I just saw charzboss!! I recognized her hair first. I wanted to say hi but I thought that was weird...*


 
@cch24 Gurl....That's Family! 

Now Chile you know You know that's Yo' Cousin. 

Mama 'nem raised you better than that.

If you see Cousin Che, you betta' say Hi.


----------



## SimJam

IDareT'sHair girl Im beginning to feel like we are an afterthought. 

i realize QB seems to have increased the number of stores they supply, and Im assuming that maybe they are prioritizing product for supplying those stores and ensuring that they have a steady supply.

I figure whenever they get to a point when they're able to sufficently supply retailers and weather the buying frenzy of a sale, then she will have the sale, hopefully.

Its just too sad that I love the products so much, Im not even using the AOHC or the cocotree detangling ghee during the no buy


----------



## IDareT'sHair

SimJam

At least she's been keeping you Ladies updated in the Vendor/Seller Forum.

I think I have 2 BRBC's and 1 or 2 AOHC's.  

After using that Ghee today, makes me want another one, but I know I won't get it.

Maybe BF I'll restock on some of her stuff.

I hope whenever she does finally have the Sale, that errbody can get what they want w/o running out of stock.


----------



## SimJam

I just went to website and added everything I want to a wishlist. So whenever the sale comes I just add to cart. 

yes Im a QB stan ... bite me


----------



## IDareT'sHair

SimJam

I don't blame you Girl.  You gotta stay on top of that list/cart.  

You know these folks do.


----------



## robot.

i'm selling my aohc, if anyone is interested


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Hairveda is having a Big 2 Fer Sale!  Alot of items 2 for $ (a certain amount).

WOW! 


*durn no buy*


----------



## IDareT'sHair

robot.

I bet you won't have any problems selling that AOHC.


----------



## SimJam

IDareT'sHair said:


> Hairveda is having a Big 2 Fer Sale! Alot of items 2 for $ (a certain amount).
> 
> WOW!
> 
> 
> *durn no buy*


 
why u so this to me


----------



## Eisani

Lawd. I just got home, came in through the laundry room and boo has two boxes sitting on my folding table. So lemme tell y'all what I just came across 

Original formula Giovanni Direct Leave In
Wheat Germ Rinse
A box of Jamila henna
Nutrine Garlic Dc
Redken Extreme Anti Snap
Original ingredients Wild Growth Oil
Aura Glow oil
Mane n Tail Herbal Essentials Spray Therapy
Magnetic rollers
Flexi rods
Shikakai oil
Barrettes
Body wash
Hand soap refills
Cowrie shell necklaces
Aloe vera gel
Giovanni Deeper Moisture con

On the bright side, the boxes contained some of my fave protein products (redken, wheat germ and garlic). Down side is he said those were in the shed. I forgot I had **** out in the shed 

ETA: Looked under the table and he stuck a bag down there with 20 conditioning caps, more magnetic rollers, a shampoo cape (!), and plastic gloves. This no buy should've happened sooner.


----------



## Eisani

IDareT'sHair we had those drinks. I was drinking vodka tonics then got home and drank wine. I slept goodT last night


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Eisani  After the episode w/ Nosey Norma.  Girl, she got on my nerves and I wasn't even there.

Glad you had a Good Time.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Eisani 

I'm just glad you thought of the No-Buy when you did and that I was in my "right mind" to receive it.

I needed this in the worst way imaginable.  

So, um yeah, thanks Girlie.

We can get through this.  The only thing I've recently found was another Jar of Vatika Frosting in my Fridge.  (so I'm not complaining)


----------



## Eisani

IDareT'sHair I wouldn't complain about Vatika Frosting either. BJ know she wrong for that sale right now .


----------



## SimJam

I want to do something with my hair but Im in this cornrow/twist style .... I think I may spritz with some aloe vera juice and do a deep leave in under the steamer with some CJ honeybutta, then seal with walnut oil.

my fangers itching to do something other than hit paynah over at HairVeda


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Eisani said:


> @IDareT'sHair *I wouldn't complain about Vatika Frosting either. BJ know she wrong for that sale right now *.


 
@Eisani

I know E, so am I. 

Although she did give me a discount for that order I had placed back in December. 

But that is wrong on so many levels.


----------



## mkd

Eisani, how do you use the anti snap?  Is it something that wiuld be good for roller setting?


----------



## Brownie518

Hey, ladies. I'm lounging, about to beat SO on some Wii games. 

I got my b.a.s.k. today. That milk smells good.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518

That b.a.s.k. ships Fast doesn't it? 

I should go check my mail. My Hairitage Hydrations might be out there.

Any word from Afroveda?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Welp. 

My Hairitage Hydrations (or anything else) was out there.erplexed

I'm still looking forward to the little 3 packages I have coming:

Hairitage
Hairveda
Claudie


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Finished up my last corner of QB's Coco Tree Detangling Ghee.  No Back Ups.erplexed


----------



## Eisani

mkd I use the Anti Snap on wet hair after washing/dc'ing. It's a protein leave in so I'm not sure how it'll do with rollersetting unless your hair loves protein. That leave in is great for detangling and stopping breakage.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Eisani @mkd

I think I might have some Anti-Snap. @Brownie518 uses it too. 

Lemme go look and see what it is...I know it's Redken something...

BRB

No, it's Redken CAT. It's in a bottle just like Anti-Snap tho'. 

Lawd...I need to stay all up in this Stash. 

Truthfully, I need to be on this no-buy all of 2012.

So do you E!


----------



## Eisani

IDareT'sHair I sho nuff need to do a 12 mo no buy. Boo said I have more stuff out there but I'll have to look for myself.


----------



## mkd

Eisani, my hair loves protein so I my try it, is it a spray or lotion?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Eisani said:


> @IDareT'sHair *I sho nuff need to do a 12 mo no buy. Boo said I have more stuff out there but I'll have to look for myself.*


 
@Eisani Girl, You need to go look (so you know exactly what you're dealing with)

I would love to do a 12 month one. Although I do want some b.a.s.k.  

But I'm not getting anything else.

@mkd My CAT (that I thought was Anti Snap) is in a Spritz Bottle like Anti-Snap.


----------



## mkd

Thanks IDareT'sHair.  That sounds good!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

mkd 

There are a lot of Anti Snap users on the board and it gets great reviews.  

I don't know how I ended up with that durn CAT.

I thought I was getting Anti Snap.

btw:  Glad you like the Ensure.


----------



## Shay72

SimJam said:


> I just went to website and added everything I want to a wishlist. So whenever the sale comes I just add to cart.
> 
> yes Im a QB stan ... bite me


 
Smart, I think it was mentioned that's what alot of people do. But seriously all you gotta do is have your ish ready . A true pj can get in & out in 5 minutes, 10 max. No wavering, no thinking. Get all of that out of the way before you get on site.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72 said:


> Smart, I think it was mentioned that's what alot of people do. *But seriously all you gotta do is have your ish ready . A true pj can get in & out in 5 minutes, 10 max. No wavering, no thinking. Get all of that out of the way before you get on site.*


 

Shay72

That's How I roll when I'm gettin' my Haul On.

_*lawd...hope i don't get all rusty doin' this no-buy*.._


----------



## divachyk

@Shay72, I must not be a true PJ because my carts are not pre-made. Is that why I always miss out? It seems the dummy carts I've made have been dumped (emptied) within 24 hrs causing me to have to make another when I revisit the site.

@mkd, what leave-ins are you using for your roller sets? I use pureology LI, topped with Keracare foam wrap and alfaParf semi di Lino diamante cristalli liquidi illuminating serum. That serum is . Smells good and works great. A bit pricey and has an extremely long name! I want some mesh rollers since they supposedly allow you to dry quicker.

ETA: Seamonster, didn't you buy the amber white body butter from Pura? What does it smell like? And, do you like it?


----------



## natura87

IDareT'sHair said:


> Hairveda is having a Big 2 Fer Sale!  Alot of items 2 for $ (a certain amount).
> 
> WOW!
> 
> 
> *durn no buy*



Everytime I try to purchase Hairveda they dont accept my money, like they literally wont accept it. I guess its G-ds way of telling me to back away from the shopping cart.


----------



## Shay72

@divachyk
Mine aren't either but I'm saying it helps some folks during these crazy sales. I never pre make my cart bc I feel I would get tripped up with that. I go in with my list ready and I'm in & out really quick.


----------



## Shay72

Oh yeah, I'm in search of another vendor. I'm kicking Ayurnatural to the curb since I'm cutting out ayurveda once I give away and/or use up all of my stuff. I would like a double duty company. Hair & body. My skin is laughing at the avocado cloud so I need to get back to my sunshine. So I need them to be making body butters with shea butter.All suggestions are welcome .


----------



## Eisani

mkd my Anti Snap is a pump top, kind of like a serum, not a spray.


----------



## robot.

that bask YAM dc is calling my name man! i feel the shakes!  but i don't need conditioner bad enough to pay that price, sale or no sale


----------



## divachyk

@mkd - in the roller setting thread I read someone used anti snap to set. She's relaxed though. ETA: I take that back. I see another poster mentioned anti-snap. She has nice curls. Kinda makes me think she's natural. Check out post #23.


----------



## Shay72

I'm looking at BASK and ButtersnBars. I think I may go with ButtersnBars. I wouldn't buy any hair products but I like the variety of scented shea butters and I've been interested in the African Black Soap & Shea Butter Bodywashes for a minute now. Anyone use the scented shea butters from BnB before?


----------



## natura87

I got all excited when I saw that kgb was having a deal on hair products..i  thought it was for aveyou or something. Its for bloom.com.


That reminds me I still have that beauty of a site groupon to use  if i still can. I forgot all about it.


----------



## natura87

I wouldnt say that I am a Qhemet stan per se but .....that was one of the few product lines that could tame my transitioning hair. The samples lasted a while and smelled ohhh soo good. I wish Aveyou or Curlmart sold their products, but then again I get why they are so exclusve. I think I would faint if they made body products.   My soul is burning over this lack of a sale and some Qhemet dinero is burning a hole in my pocket. If they dont hurry up I just might get some B.A.S.K. That Yam nectar sounds good.

I bunned my twists today. Didnt even now I could do that. So that means I can get a few more days out of my protective styling.


----------



## Ltown

Shay72 said:


> Oh yeah, I'm in search of another vendor. I'm kicking Ayurnatural to the curb since I'm cutting out ayurveda once I give away and/or use up all of my stuff. I would like a double duty company. Hair & body. My skin is laughing at the avocado cloud so I need to get back to my sunshine. So I need them to be making body butters with shea butter.All suggestions are welcome .



shay, what ayurveda powders do you have maybe i can buy them or swap something, pm me.


----------



## Shay72

Ltown
I sent you a pm.


----------



## mkd

divachyk, I use ssi coco cream leave in, her jojoba serum, aphogee spray leave in and aphogee green tea reconstructor to set.  I just started using very diluted lottabody too.


----------



## Ltown

mkd, i used antisnap when i was relax the gvp at sally's is good. My hair craves protein too!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72 said:


> Oh yeah, I'm in search of another vendor. I'm kicking Ayurnatural to the curb since I'm cutting out ayurveda once I give away and/or use up all of my stuff. *I would like a double duty company. Hair & body.* My skin is laughing at the avocado cloud so I need to get back to my sunshine. So I need them to be making body butters with shea butter.All suggestions are welcome .


 
Shay72

Marie Dean
Hairveda


----------



## Shay72

IDareT'sHair
Thanks for the reminder about Hairveda. I don't like bar soap but I do like their body butter.


----------



## Shay72

Well damn . Hairveda only sells the soaps now. I've been stocked on Hairveda so I haven't bought from them in a long time.


----------



## Eisani

iCaint with folks today.

What y'all doin?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Hey Divas!

Where eerbody?


----------



## SmilingElephant

I've been wanting to treat myself to a deliciously scented hair product....i buy all my staples in Target...i haven't shopped online in a while.

I'm thinking maybe the Curl Junkie Smoothing Lotion and some Oyin Honey Hemp...but i need some shampoo....i think i may order some more bars from Chagrin Valley...idk


----------



## divachyk

What's up peeps!

Nothing special on the hair agenda today. My next hair session will be tomorrow. I will steam with oils for the first time (@IDareT'sHair). I spoke to a relaxed head that does this and fully enjoys. On Wed I will shampoo/DC/roller set.

I will be using my Pura 15% coupon on some body butter. My current body butter (brown sugar) is almost 50% used up so I'll re-up on those. I feel this body butter works best on freshly showered skin. On dry skin, not so much.

Tough week ahead -- 
-A friend passed away last night; she was in a coma and never recovered.
-I took a semester off from teaching (adjunct instructor). School resumes Tues night so I will have to invoke some discipline with my LHCF surfing. #being.an.adult.sucks.# 

Tis all for now.


----------



## beautyaddict1913

Hello ladies. Where did the weekend go? I lazed around for most of the day yesterday and should have done my hair. Now I will have to tackle it tonight. Yesterday Saravun messages me and told me that she made some broccoli cream. I'm so excited about it! I ordered 2 jars. My order from her also arrived Friday. I had been anticipating the restocking of cj pattern pusha but shipping was $9 for that one little item so I won't worry about it. I'm in the no buy now! I will try to hold out until Black Friday. I am about to focus on shoes. This afternoon after church I stopped by Nordstrom Rack and picked up 2 pairs of Steve Madden flats for work and a pair of Coach tennis shoes for the weekend. 

If my hair wasn't so caked up with products I would skip wash day this week


----------



## Zaz

Hey ladies 

Haven't posted in a while. I've been hiding from yall since I didn't know whether or not I'd join in on the no buy  I decided to go ahead and do it bu one month at a time 

I wanna try to use up and phase out:
Shea Moisture deep treatment mask (no backups)
Grapeseed oil (no backups)
Coconut oil (no backups)
Curls milkshake (2 backups)
KCCC (no backups) although every time I finish it and say I won't repurchase I always do.

I'm mostly focusing on the oils by doing a HOT 2 times a week now when I detangle. I have too much durn oil


----------



## natura87

Hello ladies and lurkers. 


My Savemore thingy doesnt expire until June, but I might spend it this week. I used some Dew this morning, I've still got more than half of a 2 oz bottle. Its everlasting.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Zaz Girlie Don't be hidin'. 

Some of us are doing it, some haven't started, some are not.erplexed

We're all just kinda' making up our own rules as we go along. So, no worries. You're good.

Me, myself, I know I need to be on a strict one (for real), but that doesn't mean I don't enjoy hearing about what errbody else is doing & buying. 

And I will honestly try to do it 6 months and hopefully on to BF 2012.

I will be picking up some additional Tea Bags & Coffee Beans for the Tea/Coffee Rinse Challenge. 

But Definitely no Products.

@divachyk Thanks for the extra report on Oil Steaming. I will try it sometime.

ETA:  Very sorry to hear about your friend.


----------



## Brownie518

mkd - AntiSnap is great for detangling, as E said!!  Long time staple right there. 

IDareT'sHair - funny how all of a sudden there's a shipping notice once Paypal gets involved... 
That b.a.s.k. sure does ship fast! And that new leave in, hmph, I think that's a keeper.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

That is a durn shame.  I hate some of them only respond once PayPal is involved.  That "Its Perfectly Natural" lied to the bitter end.

Finally, PayPal refunded me 1/2 my money back.  (Not her).  PayPal.  Because we could not come to an amicable agreeement.

So, I'm done with her.

I don't think Mala (or anyone else) with any True Businesss Acumen would ever let it get that far.

That Lady is crazy.  And she lost a customer.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Wonder where in the Debil is @chebaby?


----------



## mkd

Brownie518, how would you compare the anti snap to the apogee green tea reconstructor spray?


----------



## Brownie518

mkd said:


> @Brownie,how would you compare the anti snap to the apogee green tea reconstructor spray?



The AntiSnap is more like a serum (in a pump bottle). Almost looks like some Hydratherma Protein leave in but slightly thinner, if you've ever seen that. It is one of the best detanglers ever, for real. Great for breakage, also. I use it on wet hair like any leave in. 
The Aphogee I usually use after I'm done putting in my leave ins and have my hair wrapped. I spray it all over then seal up with oil and dry. Leaves my hair shiny, strong, and silky. It doesn't detangle for me, just improves the condition of my hair and keeps my protein right.


----------



## Eisani

:hug: divachyk wishing you peace and comfort.

Y'all I just embarrassed my daughter, but ask if I care? Some lil fellas were standing outside the store when we walked out and one was like "Your daughter sure is pretty." Me:  "I'll take that as a compliment, but be careful, her mama is CRAZY. I'm not nice."


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Looks like I missed everyone 

Over the past few weeks I used up the following.

SM Moisture retention shampoo ( Have backups)
SSI Okra reconstructor (1 Backup)
Oyins hair dew ( Have backups)
Enso's flaxseed mist ( no backup)


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

divachyk Sorry for your loss

Eisani Your response was priceless


----------



## Brownie518

Eisani said:


> :hug: @divachyk wishing you peace and comfort.
> 
> Y'all I just embarrassed my daughter, but ask if I care? Some lil fellas were standing outside the store when we walked out and one was like "Your daughter sure is pretty." Me:  "I'll take that as a compliment, but be careful, her mama is CRAZY. I'm not nice."


----------



## Eisani

curlyhersheygirl I am not one of those friendly parents. Cordial, but I ain't none of y'all classmates! Boy have an entire seat.


----------



## mkd

divachyk,  I am sorry for your loss. Prayers and hugs.


----------



## divachyk

Thanks ladies!

Eisani, I love your response to them young thunder cats. Hmph, we know the game boys run. 

Thanks for the anti snap and green tee reviews, ladies. I'm on a roller set kick (again).


----------



## Minty

I see some are on a no-buy..

AveU is having a 15% off plus $1 shipping

five is the code.


----------



## SimJam

divachyk sorry for your loss

I didnt sleep well last night because I was salty I gave up the HV sale   I think I dreamed abut it 

and then now I come to see aveyou ... hmmm 15% ent half good but the 1 dollar shipping !!!

#soulcry


----------



## Zaz

13StepsAhead IDareT'sHair I was wondering should I buy this: revlon revitalizing conditioner for synthetic hair spray that's specifically for wigs or can I spray her with a regular leave-in? TIA.


----------



## divachyk

Minty and SimJam, does Aveyou sale excludes groupons?


----------



## SmilingElephant

I'm sorry about your loss divachyk 

Ladies....i'm about to be 1 year natural...i still can't decide what to treat myself with. I don't really....NEED anything. I may just settle for some YTC shampoo and conditioner. Maybe some hair accessories? Especially since i can wear a ponytail now


----------



## Minty

I don't know if you could combine....are there still groupons available or are you using old ones.


----------



## divachyk

I'm using an old one that's not yet expired. Due to expire 12 Jan so I gots ta get ta buying.


----------



## 13StepsAhead

Zaz said:


> @13StepsAhead @IDareT'sHair I was wondering should I buy this: revlon revitalizing conditioner for synthetic hair spray that's specifically for wigs or can I spray her with a regular leave-in? TIA.


 
Zaz I never used a spray for my wigs (synthetic or human hair) I just simply wash the synthetic ones with wig shampoo and co-wash the HH ones.


----------



## Eisani

That five code at Aveyou pretty much always works and can be combined with the groupon. Five and giveme15 always work. Unless there's a flash sale .


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Zaz 

I just spray mine with Hair Spray once I take them out the package.  Once they look worn & greasy looking, I pitch 'em and buy another one. 

Last wig purchase, I purchased 3 of the same one.  So, I never worry about washing/cleaning them, I just toss 'em.

SMH.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

divachyk

I Agree with Eisani  That 15% is always there for AveYou.  Also 15% off $75.00 Code = *GIVEME5*

You put Groupon in the Gift Card Slot and the Coupon Code in the Coupon Code Slot and it takes both of them off at the same time.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Doing my little bitty hurr.

Did the Caffeine Pre-Poo and Cleansed with Enso Naturals Green Tea Cleansing Conditioner.  beautyaddict1913  No word from Enso Uh?

Under the dryer now with Dudley Creme Protein.  I poured my Coffee Rinse on and Slapped the Dudley's on top.

Will Steam in a bit with the Last Corner of EN Cacao Deep Recovery & a some Marie Dean Vanilla Repair.  

I have 1 last 16 ounce Jar of the EN.  _*tis it & tis all*_


----------



## SimJam

divachyk said:


> @Minty and @SimJam, does Aveyou sale excludes groupons?


 
Im glad Miss T and Esani answered, 'cause I didnt know. Ive actually never ourdered from AveYou


----------



## IDareT'sHair

SimJam

Yep.  You can use your Groupon and a Coupon and get Super Savings!  

That's one thing that makes AveYou thebomb.com  (For Real).


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Under the dryer Nah.  

Did finish up 1 Jar of that Tiiva Shea Hemp Growth Butter last night.

My next Jar, I'll try not to be so heavy-handed with it. 

They're only 3 ounces and that _Tingly Menthol Sensation _felt good on my Scalp.  

It's just a little too thick for my liking but it's fine for the price.  I wish it was more of a Grease and not a Butter though.

I think I'll pull out Njoi's Strong Roots Nourishing Pomade and start on that.


----------



## SimJam

IDareT'sHair thats what has me wondering about the Tiiva growth butter, I dont like heavy things on my scalp.

but it seems to work


----------



## IDareT'sHair

SimJam said:


> @IDareT'sHair *thats what has me wondering about the Tiiva growth butter, I dont like heavy things on my scalp.*
> 
> but it seems to work


 
@SimJam It feels really "cooling" and nice. I just used too much of it. 

I was scooping my fanger in that bad-boy and slapping it on.

I shoulda' just 'gently' rubbed it in. 

It is heavy though. It's definitely a BUTTA'. 

You know sometimes they Say "Butta'" but it can be more like a creme or a grease?

This one is 100% B-U-T-T-A'.


----------



## Shay72

This CG Method 
The first day my hair was perfect . The past two days,. The tricky part is how much conditioner to leave in. I can't get it right .


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72

This is your Trial & Error phase.  You'll get it right and then you'll love it.

Keep Tryin'.


----------



## Ltown

Hello ladies! Its snowing here weatherman totally missed this one.

divachyk, i'm sorry for your loss.


----------



## divachyk

Eisani and IDareT'sHair, what was I thinking. I use that dern code every time I purchase with Aveyou.

Ltown, do you all get a chance to work from home when it snows? Of course life stops here in FL when it randomly snows every 50 years.


----------



## Ltown

divachyk said:


> Eisani and IDareT'sHair, what was I thinking. I use that dern code every time I purchase with Aveyou.
> 
> Ltown, do you all get a chance to work from home when it snows? Of course life stops here in FL when it randomly snows every 50 years.



divachyk, if its 15" or more you know dmv with feds here they hate shutting down or letting us work from home.  Some agency allow it not mine


----------



## natura87

Hello ladies.

divachyk Sorry for your loss.


 I'm bunning my twists, I was ...well kinda anal in the past about not yanking my hair to try to bun it, so now I am bunning comfortably. I am a stickler when it comes to breakage.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@natura87

I can't wait until I can successfully Bun. I'll live in them. That was signature look in College.

And I had some really nice Sticks & Hair Gear.


----------



## natura87

Im gonna buy some b.a.s.k. .


----------



## natura87

IDareT'sHair said:


> @natura87
> 
> I can't wait until I can successfully Bun. I'll live in them. That was signature look in College.
> 
> And I had some really nice Sticks & Hair Gear.



I've never been able to bun in my life till now. So I'm pretty amped about it.


----------



## robot.

i truly hate the month of january.  i am a summer girl and i just cannot deal with all this darkness, i think it gives me SAD.

i'm researching those "happy lights" now. i just hate this feeling!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@natura87

Keep me posted if you get some b.a.s.k. *I want some*

That might be one of the 1st things I get in June/July.


----------



## divachyk

Alrightly ladies, I'm about to work on my aveyou orders.  Not trying to rub it in or anything! 

@natura87 and @IDareT'sHair, I love bunning.

Let me have a moment of honesty as I'm feeling guilty. I purchased some setting lotion today for my roller sets. I don't stockpile setting lotion because my roller setting kicks go in spurts.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Used up 1 PBN Murumuru Lotion.  Have 4 back-ups.

divachyk  Thanks for staying Honest.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Where is Che? chebaby

I am starting to get worried......


----------



## natura87

IDareT'sHair said:


> *Used up 1 PBN Murumuru Lotion. * Have 4 back-ups.
> 
> divachyk  Thanks for staying Honest.



I've got 2 of those. I love PBN, seriously the entire line is great(so far), customer service is excellent and....well you cant beat a BOGO deal.


----------



## Eisani

IDareT'sHair why do I always call that coupon giveme15? Because it's $15 off? I'm a mess. 

I got my Aveyou pkg today


----------



## mkd

I was thinking about chebaby earlier.

I want some b.a.s.k too.


----------



## Shay72

As usual I've missed a milestone. I have been natural 18 months now. My goals are to be able to wet bun by summer without snatching out my edges, looking bald headed, or getting an headache. I'm still scared to put too much in my hair. So right now I am concentrating on my edges and nape with Viviscal oil.


----------



## Eisani

Idk if I'm being paranoid, but my hair feels thin/weird in the crown  hell to da no.


----------



## Seamonster

divachyk my condolences on your friend. The amber white smells nice, it is a light fresh scent, it has a hint of vanilla, baby powder, and a green scent. I guess the green scent is the amber. I think it is going to be one of my go to scents for the body butter. In Summer I want to try Vanilla peach, and cherry blossom, plus pick up another amber white. The sugar plum smells like a fresh sweet plum, I think if plum as a winter scent.

Got my Camille Rose from Aveyou, just waiting on Afroveda and Claudie's now. Claudie's contacted me and gave me a time frame so we are good, but I haven't heard a thing from Afroveda. Qhemet seems to be trying to sale out all the old stock thru Sage, and reopen the website with the new bottles and prices. I have enough stuff anyway.


----------



## Brownie518

mkd - get some b.a.s.k.!!!!!  I'll be tearing up that new Detangling leave in. I should have gotten more than one.  That and the new conditioner are on sale until the 16th. 

For real, where is che?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Eisani

There are 2.  FIVE and GIVEME15


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ms. Che Gone make me Drive to DMV. 

I say DMV because Imma hafta' hit up all the Shops in-between.

Except the one where that Man charged her _AHunnen Dollas_ for some MHC.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

mkd

So mk...When you gone Steam Again?oke:oke:


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518

So, when should your AV arrive?erplexed

b.a.s.k. gone be one of the 1st things I get after this no-buy. I want:

YAM
Hairmilk
Manna Serum
Tapicoa


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> So, when should your AV arrive?erplexed
> 
> b.a.s.k. gone be one of the 1st things I get after this no-buy. I want:
> 
> YAM
> Hairmilk
> Manna Serum
> Tapicoa




It came today. Fastest shipping I've ever seen in my life...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *It came today. Fastest shipping I've ever seen in my life...*


 
Brownie518

Falls Completely O-U-T!  What???? You Gots to be Kiddin'? 

Now that's some Mess.


----------



## Brownie518

Yeah, it took 2 days to get here...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *Yeah, it took 2 days to get here...*


 
Brownie518  A-Mazing! 

Hmp.  WOW!  The Power of a "Request For Refund"

Hey, what Scent did you get that b.a.s.k. Hair Milk in?  I wanted the Tea.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

That Claudie Temple Balm has been doing me right.  

I can't wait until my Tiffani Pomade gets here.


----------



## chebaby

chello everyone
ive been so tired lately. i havent been on today cause ive been studying and taking tests for work. im trying to get my promotion on lol. and i passed the test too now just 3 more to go

yall make me feel so loved:blowkiss:


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> chello everyone
> ive been so tired lately. i havent been on today cause ive been studying and taking tests for work. im trying to get my promotion on lol. and i passed the test too now just 3 more to go
> 
> yall make me feel so loved:blowkiss:


 
chebaby

Lawd...I been worried to death!

Now....  Don't do that again.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518  A-Mazing!
> 
> Hmp.  WOW!  The Power of a "Request For Refund"
> 
> Hey, what Scent did you get that b.a.s.k. Hair Milk in?  I wanted the Tea.



I thought I had asked for the Nectarine Vanilla but it's the Blackberry sage  That joint smells good!



IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> That Claudie Temple Balm has been doing me right.
> 
> I can't wait until my Tiffani Pomade gets here.



I love that Tiffani!!!! Claudie put her foot in that one!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *I love that Tiffani!!!! Claudie put her foot in that one!!*


 
Brownie518

Hmp.  Shole Did.  That's why I got a 2nd jar.  

If I woulda' kept using it, it would be gone.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Lawd...I been worried to death!
> 
> Now.... Don't do that again.


 my bad i missed yall. i didnt even do my hair this weekend. no deep conditioning or nothing. my hair didnt get no love until today when i co washed with AO GPB. i need to find time to deep condition.
thank you for caring T


----------



## divachyk

Thanks Seamonster for the review. I'm such a fashion don't. I use whatever scents, perfume, etc that catch my interest at that moment with little to no regard to summer, winter, fall and spring scents. Horrible, right?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *my bad i missed yall*. *i didnt even do my hair this weekend. no deep conditioning or nothing*. my hair didnt get no love until today when i co washed with AO GPB. i need to find time to deep condition.
> *thank you for caring T*


 
@chebaby 

I was like: 

This ain't like Che! 

Where she at?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

Does it smell like Hairitage Hydrations Blackberry & Sage?

Speaking of Hairitage:  I still ain't got my stuff.  I just emailed her.

It said it shipped the 5th.


----------



## robot.

way to go, miss che! you can do it! 

my twistouts are getting better and better.  i prolly won't have that huge afrolicious look i want until another year passes. d'ah well.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> I was like:
> 
> This ain't like Che!
> 
> Where she at?


 yea you know im always on so that was very unlike me. i slept most of the weekend away


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

Hmp.  I thought you might be:  _ *cough cough*_ Baking Cookies & Watching Cartoons.....


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Hmp. I thought you might be: _*cough cough*_ Baking Cookies & Watching Cartoons.....


 naw not lil ole me. i was asleep in my bed, alone


----------



## Eisani

IDareT'sHair Oh I know, that's what I get for calling myself trying to memorize the codes lol. Oh, what does Camille Rose Blue Green Algae smell like to you? It smells familiar, like I have something else with the same scent.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> Does it smell like Hairitage Hydrations Blackberry & Sage?
> 
> Speaking of Hairitage:  I still ain't got my stuff.  I just emailed her.
> 
> It said it shipped the 5th.



IDareT'sHair

The b.a.s.k is a little lighter with the scent. A bit different, but it smells . I'm going to get another of that and a Nectarine Vanilla. 
I am still lovin' that Creamy Jojoba from Hairitage. 

chebaby -  :waytogo: You'll get that promo!!!


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Hmp.  I thought you might be:  _ *cough cough*_ *Baking Cookies & Watching Cartoons*.....





Che's version of my scalp massages, eh??? 
I could use a good scalp massage right about now...


----------



## chebaby

Brownie518 said:


> @IDareT'sHair
> 
> The b.a.s.k is a little lighter with the scent. A bit different, but it smells . I'm going to get another of that and a Nectarine Vanilla.
> I am still lovin' that Creamy Jojoba from Hairitage.
> 
> @chebaby -  :waytogo: You'll get that promo!!!


thank you



Brownie518 said:


> Che's version of my scalp massages, eh???
> I could use a good scalp massage right about now...


sometimes baking cookies is just baking cookies


----------



## divachyk

Morning Ladies - I can use about 20 more hours of sleep!

Good luck chebaby.


----------



## mkd

@Brownie518, what is the b.a.s.k. hair milk like? Thick, thin, watery, rich?  I want the DC and maybe the hair milk.  Let me go look at the site again. 

My purabody shipped, she's local so I hope I get it today or tomorrow.

IDareT'sHair, I am going to steam again on Friday, I can't wait!


----------



## Eisani

Good morning ladies. divachyk I'm with you, I could stay in my bed easily until 2 or 3. I think I wiill this weekend.

No hair plans, I'm on day 3 or 4 of a wng and it's holding up very well! I haven't used up anything. My coworker asked if I wanted to go in and split shipping on a lush order. I think I'll get some shower gel or jelly.


----------



## divachyk

Oh last night I used up DB Cocoa Bean! I should use on Enso hibiscus LI by this weekend. Although these are sample sizes, it's still a few products down in my book. Not sure if I posted but I used up a jbco earlier this week.  So freeing.


----------



## bronzebomb

I think i am going to steam in my mini-twists.  I put them in on sunday, because I think that I have a setback.  My hair is the same length as last year, which means I ma not retaining.  I am going to lay off the extensions until I figure out my hair.  I think I am going to simplify my regimen to a sulfate free shampoo, conditioner, detangler, and butter/sealer.

I'm discouraged.  I must be doing too much manipilation or individuals are not for me.


----------



## chebaby

chello ladies
so i dont want to jinx it but i swear my hair is back to normal. it looks and feels better than it did after the first time i flat ironed it(the dominicans) which was only like a month before this last time i did it. last time my hair still looked curly but you couldnt feel the curls. like the hair was so light and stretched out that you couldnt feel the individual curls. but now my curls are looking and feeling all big and juicy-fied back to normal. 
even the front that wasnt curling at first is back to its normal wavy self. as long as all of my hair has texture im good. but i dont want a straight section here and a curly section there not a good look lol.

i used up an AO GPB today co washing. no back ups. i will pull out 1 shea butter rinse and a cj A&O conditioner for co washing now. i dont think i will go back to braid outs for a while.


----------



## Eisani

:whylie: I wanna buy some Kyra's or Pura. Tis all.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Hey all. It's DH's birthday and we will be going out in a bit but i just wanted to say Hi and post my updates in the various challenges I'm in .

Also I've been using the "new" hair dew and I dare say I like it much better than the first version.  I wasn't able to use the first version as a moisturizer; it left my hair feeling coated. However the "new" version worked well as a moisturizer and great as a LI. I guess the ceteryl alcohol made a big difference.


----------



## Eisani

curlyhersheygirl said:


> Hey all. It's DH's birthday and we will be going out in a bit but i just wanted to say Hi and post my updates in the various challenges I'm in .
> 
> Also I've been using the "new" hair dew and I dare say I like it much better than the first version.  I wasn't able to use the first version as a moisturizer; it left my hair feeling coated. However the "new" version worked well as a moisturizer and great as a LI. I guess the ceteryl alcohol made a big difference.



I may try the new one because the original is just aight to me. I've been struggling for the longest to use up a measley 8 oz bottle! I think it's maybe 25% used


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Hey Divas to the 10th Power!

@Eisani The CR Algae smells a little like Cathy Howse UBH to me. Kinda Pepperminty/Herbally. What about you?

@Brownie518 All of that b.a.s.k. sounds/looks good. And No, Eisani, you can't have none.

@mkd Have you decided what you'll Steam with on Friday?

@chebaby Glad your Hurr is still feeling/looking amazing.

@curlyhersheygirl Happy Anniversary. So, are you getting a Scalp Massage or Baking Cookies and Watching Cartoons?


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> Hey Divas to the 10th Power!
> 
> 
> @curlyhersheygirl Happy Anniversary. So, are you getting a *Scalp Massage or Baking Cookies and Watching Cartoons?*



IDareT'sHair  It's DH's birthday so you know he wants all that and then some


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> @IDareT'sHair *It's DH's birthday so you know he wants all that and then some *


 
curlyhersheygirl  Lawd Curly.  I "read" Birthday but saw Anniversary!

Hmp.  .....


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My Claudie came today! YAY! I got a Package!

Now:

Hairitage Hydrations

It should be here tomorrow.

_*how many mo' months we got ya'll?????*_


----------



## chebaby

hey T
ok yall shut up now, yall got me wanting a bottle of the new dew. and i already still want the cj curl pusha(only cause its in a bottle now


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> My Claudie came today! YAY! I got a Package!
> 
> Now:
> 
> Hairitage Hydrations
> 
> It should be here tomorrow.
> 
> _**how many mo' months we got ya'll?????**_


 a hunnit hmp, imma do this long enough to pay off all my cc and then imma be like "no buy what???"


----------



## mkd

IDareT'sHair, I think I am going to steam ssi okra Friday, cant wait.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *a hunnit* hmp, imma do this long enough to pay off all my cc and then imma be like "no buy what???"


 
@chebaby Chile..it feel like a _Hunnit_ already Don't It?

Imma press on. I need to get my stash down to a decent size. 

And 6 months or until BF will do me just right. There's nothing I really want except that durn b.a.s.k. 

And that can wait.


----------



## Eisani

IDareT'sHair I can't put my finger on the scent, but it'll come to me. It's that hint of mint that's getting me...a CJ product maybe?? Idk.

I'm just gonna be honest, I may be purchasing from Claudie when she reopens.


----------



## Eisani

**double post**


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Eisani said:


> @IDareT'sHair *I can't put my finger on the scent, but it'll come to me. It's that hint of mint that's getting me...a CJ product maybe?? Idk.*
> 
> I'm just gonna be honest, I may be purchasing from Claudie when she reopens.


 
Eisani oke:oke:Well, Gone & think of it!

And thank you for being Honest. 

The Spurrrrt done left these Fangas' for the time being.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I just made a little "sale". I think the shippin' gone get me tho'. You can never get ahead w/that durn shipping.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby Chile..it feel like a _Hunnit_ already Don't It?
> 
> Imma press on. I need to get my stash down to a decent size.
> 
> And 6 months or until BF will do me just right. There's nothing I really want except that durn b.a.s.k.
> 
> And that can wait.


 i was actually doing pretty well until i saw that pretty bottle for the new cj gel. other than that im doing good on this no buy.
there is nothing i want but a lot i want to use up. this weekend i plan on using up kbb mask. as far as co wash conditioners i will be using up jasmines shea rinse and cj A&O conditioner. 
but six months does seem far too long.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *i was actually doing pretty well until i saw that pretty bottle for the new cj gel. other than that im doing good on this no buy.*
> there is nothing i want but a lot i want to use up. this weekend i plan on using up kbb mask. as far as co wash conditioners i will be using up jasmines shea rinse and cj A&O conditioner.
> *but six months does seem far too long.*


 
chebaby  Now, with this little Sale, I just did...Che...I feel _*so lost & empty inside*_ 

Usually, I'd already had hit PayNah on something else!.....but now I'm just kinda sittin' here *crickets chirpin'*


----------



## Golden75

LAWWWWDDDDD  I have not been able to post in 10 days! Ya hear dat !O FRIGGIN DAYS!!!!

Apparently some glitch in the system, didn't update my payment, so I was sending tickets and nothing was getting done , and then I sent an email to the wrong address for Beverly, but realized it today, and resent to the correct address.  So she cancelled my payment, and I rejoined for 2 years so this won't happen again! Man I is tighhhhhhtttttt & lost, confused.

Ah I feel better now!  

So I totally forgot about not buying while I was out of commission, I purchased BASK, Yam, silk leave-in, and the honey coffee, basically the sale stuff.  I still haven't used my samples, but I smelled that honey coffee stuff (yes I am terrible with names and too lazy to look at labels) and it smelled sooooo goood, so grabbed a full size.  But thats it.  Imma be chilling with ya'll. I did want to get some more CTDG, but I dunno.  I really don't need it.


----------



## Brownie518

mkd

That bask leave in isn't thick. It's creamy, though. It's not as rich as that KBB stuff you use but it's excellent. Detangles like a mutha, moisturizes, makes your hair silky, all that good s**t!!!  The introductory sale price lasts til the 16th...

This is my last night of work for the week. I am tired already. We're getting our yearly evaluations and folks are buggin. I can't wait to do my hair this week.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75  Yeah. Um. I saw your Name up there Broadcasted that you were having problems!

Glad You're back on G!

And, truthfully, I'm glad you did get that b.a.s.k. while you were out of comission.  

Now, I can be droolin' over your reviews too!

Welcome back.

re: QB  You all were trying to buy that during December, but the Sale kept getting pushed back.  As far as I'm concerned, it's okay if you all that were planning to buy QB went ahead and participated in the Sale *whenever it is*

But, I know I wasn't, so I won't.  Be up in here talmbout:

I got:

4 AOHC's
3 BRBC's
2 CTDG's
2 OHHB's

*btw:  that's a nice list i just put together*


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *This is my last night of work for the week. I am tired already. We're getting our yearly evaluations and folks are buggin. I can't wait to do my hair this week.*


 
Brownie518  Mine is tomorrow.  So pray for me.  You know ain't no love lost between me & Chitlin'   

And I ain't feelin' him.


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair - LOL on the broadcast, but that didn't even work!  I could not think of what to do so I contacted Supergirl thru her site to see if she could help.  So she posted it hoping Nikos would see it, errr eh he ain't see jack! But I sas 670+ folks did.

I am not sure about QB.  I had a laundry list of stuff, then I checked my wishlist, and deleted everything except CTDG.  I have stuff I need to use up.  So I'm thinking of staying out of kinky twists for a few weeks so I can get to DC-ing & steaming!

I need to go thru my closet and pull to the front what must get used asap!  

I can't remember if it was this thread or another someone said to use Oyin Dew as a co-wash or rinse out, I think I am going to try this with a few leave-ins that I have that didn't really work.


----------



## Eisani

chebaby I feel the same about Pattern Pusha. I don't need it, I just like the name 

Golden75 what u doin?


----------



## Eisani

Sooo, I just had a bright idea, don't know if I'll actually go through with it. I'm thinking of buying those round rummage sale stickers and color coding everything by urgency to use up before they go bad. Like I said, just a thought.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Eisani  That's actually a pretty Good idea.  But what products are you 'fearful' of going bad?


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Golden75 Yeah. Um. I saw your Name up there Broadcasted that you were having problems!
> 
> Glad You're back on G!
> 
> And, truthfully, I'm glad you did get that b.a.s.k. while you were out of comission.
> 
> Now, I can be droolin' over your reviews too!
> 
> Welcome back.
> 
> re: QB You all were trying to buy that during December, but the Sale kept getting pushed back. As far as I'm concerned, it's okay if you all that were planning to buy QB went ahead and participated in the Sale *whenever it is*
> 
> But, I know I wasn't, so I won't. Be up in here talmbout:
> 
> I got:
> 
> 4 AOHC's
> 3 BRBC's
> 2 CTDG's
> 2 OHHB's
> 
> *btw: that's a nice list i just put together*


 yea that is a nice list but i aint buying nothing. the minute i buy 1 thing imm start hitting paynah for err thang so i aint gonna do it.


IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby Now, with this little Sale, I just did...Che...I feel _*so lost & empty inside*_
> 
> Usually, I'd already had hit PayNah on something else!.....but now I'm just kinda sittin' here *crickets chirpin'*


 i know all about that lost and empty feeling lol. but you can save your monies for when this no buy is all over.



Eisani said:


> @chebaby I feel the same about Pattern Pusha. I don't need it, I just like the name
> 
> @Golden75 what u doin?


 the name is catchy right lol. i want it so bad but honestly the reviews have been kinda scketchy.

speaking of scketchy reviews let me just come on out and say it. i am so sick and tired of people hanging on vendors tits. like you know damn well you dont like the product. i dont need you trying to sugar coat it because you want to be a curl junkie girl. you make yt vids for a reason, tell the damn truth pimp. damn.


----------



## Golden75

Eisani - loving being able to post again! 
I was thinking of doing so type of coding too.  Definately need to use up all opened. I have a pretty good idea of what needs to be used up.
I'm trying to make it 6 weeks in these twists, then I will probably bang out a 4oz jar of KBB mask.  I really need to see what I have.

I got my Kyra's smells sooooo good , and yes I got the chip of soap.  My pura DC's smell nothing like the first order I got.  Sooo disappointed .  I emailed her, and she said she will take note & check with the supplier.  I mean that stuff has no scent at all!

I still have another order from Pura, and Claudie's.  Hopefully my BASK will be placed on my desk tomorrow.  The stinking mail room delivered my Birchbox to my brother, so hoepefully they won't send up my BASK and delay my smelling it.  What does a grown man look like with a pink box sitting on his desk, I'm sure he was thinking 'da hayll?

If my posts seem rambly, they are cause in case you ain't heard I HAD NO ACCESS TO POST FOR 10 FRIGGIN DAYS!!!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *let me just come on out and say it. i am so sick and tired of people hanging on vendors tits. like you know damn well you dont like the product. i dont need you trying to sugar coat it because you want to be a curl junkie girl. you make yt vids for a reason, tell the damn truth pimp. damn.*


 

@chebaby

Che Drops the Mic. And the Audience is left for Dead:


----------



## Golden75

speaking of scketchy reviews let me just come on out and say it. i am so sick and tired of people hanging on vendors tits. like you know damn well you dont like the product. i dont need you trying to sugar coat it because you want to be a curl junkie girl. you make yt vids for a reason, tell the damn truth pimp. damn.[/QUOTE]

chebaby - yell dayum! Say it like you mean it!But yeah let's be honest folks.


----------



## divachyk

What's good ladies~


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Che Drops the Mic. And the Audience is left for Dead:


 lol it just makes me mad. they be looking at the product then looking at the camera trying to find the right words. the words you stumbling over is "this **** sucks" lol. just say it. talking about "it left my hair dry and crunchy and white flakes was everywhere but yall know i love Marsha and all the curl junkie products so it will be a repurchase". people crazy.


----------



## Golden75

divachyk - HEY!!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> lol it just makes me mad. they be looking at the product then looking at the camera trying to find the right words. the words you stumbling over is "this **** sucks" lol. just say it. talking about *"it left my hair dry and crunchy and white flakes was everywhere but yall know i love Marsha and all the curl junkie products so it will be a repurchase".* people crazy.


 
@chebaby 

Girl Stop! SMH.

Hmp.  3 months ago half them folks didn't know CurlJunkie from S-Curl


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Girl Stop! SMH.


  you know im right.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

IDareT'sHair said:


> *Hmp. 3 months ago half them folks didn't know CurlJunkie from S-Curl*


 
chebaby

^^^^^^^^


----------



## Golden75

Not sure if this is the right place to ask, but does anyone use the huetiful steamer?  Curious cause I have one, and always used distilled water in it because I thought thats what my directions say.  I read an interview the owner did and he said use tap. 

What kind of water ya'll using in your steamers huetiful or otherwise - or is this a question for a whole new thread?


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Girl Stop! SMH.
> 
> *Hmp. 3 months ago half them folks didn't know CurlJunkie from S-Curl[/QUOTE*]


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Girl Stop! SMH.
> 
> *Hmp. 3 months ago half them folks didn't know CurlJunkie from S-Curl*


 you know it!!!


Golden75 said:


> Not sure if this is the right place to ask, but does anyone use the huetiful steamer? Curious cause I have one, and always used distilled water in it because I thought thats what my directions say. I read an interview the owner did and he said use tap.
> 
> What kind of water ya'll using in your steamers huetiful or otherwise - or is this a question for a whole new thread?


 i have a steamer. i use whatever water i have on hand. a left over bottle of water or tap, i dont care water is water lol. and i love it either way.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Golden75 

@chebaby has the Huetiful. I _think_ @Shay72 has both.

I only use Distilled in mine. I have the 60 minute floor model.


----------



## Brownie518

chebaby said:


> lol it just makes me mad. they be looking at the product then looking at the camera trying to find the right words. the words you stumbling over is "this **** sucks" lol. just say it. *talking about "it left my hair dry and crunchy and white flakes was everywhere but yall know i love Marsha and all the curl junkie products so it will be a repurchase*". people crazy.


----------



## Golden75

I just thought I read on their site or guide that you HAD TO USE DISTILLED!  Shoot I will atleast use my Brita filtered water for the sucka then.  

Can't wait to DC!!! It just ain't the same with twists in.  I think I may get a wig, just twist my hair, and be able to DC, steam, co-wash, oil, moisturize, til my hearts content.  I miss playing in my hair!  But I love not having to think about it. Decisions, decisions.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75 said:


> *I think I may get a wig, just twist my hair, and be able to DC, steam, co-wash, oil, moisturize, til my hearts content.*


 
Golden75  That's why I enjoy my Wig!

I only use Distilled.  

Somebody had posted something a while back about hard water (tap) and rusting out the _Innards_ so that's 1 reason I stick to Distilled.


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair - that's what I thought about tap vs distilled too. We don't have hard water but eh I may stick with distilled. 

So in the past few days I've chucked 4 dang near full bottles of product due to smelling rank: kbb ambrosia & butter love, Curls oil, some oil that I really liked when I straightened when I was transitioning, and db transitioning cream.  I didn't like this stuff but figured use it up. I put a bit in my hair & it stunk! I washed on Sunday so not much product in my hair.  I rubbed it on my arm, stank! And I ain't funky cause i showered this am, so i tossed it.  But what I rubbed in my hair made it feel soft & moisturized.  Ugh, I'll revisit wayyyy in the future.  Need to keep track.


----------



## Eisani

IDareT'sHair Much like Golden75 said and from past experience, I'm going to make sure I use up the handmades first. Y'all know I've had so much stuff go bad on me and had to toss! The handmades will be #1 to use up unless they're ones I've recently purchased. Next up will be the ones that have already been opened. I'll move on from there. I still can't believe I had a whole dern box full of henna. Da hayul??

chebaby I'm tired of these yt vids turning into infomercials. You can always tell when folks are lying too.


----------



## 13StepsAhead

Hey divas I co-washed with my new "on the ground" love Crèce pelo, moisturized with HV whipped ends and sealed with CD mimosa hair honey. This was such an awesome combo because my hair feels amazing  I really want to buy somemore HV whipped ends, but I know it will take forever to ship. Bask DCers arealso calling my name.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Eisani @Golden75 Thank you both for that. That's all the more reason Imma stay up in this Stash.

I've never had to toss anything unless it came to me that way from the "Seller". 

But that just lets me know, that I need to stay where I am.

I'm also glad I got to take a "Sneek-Peek" at that b.a.s.k. YAM in that one Thread. Baby Looked Guuuud!


----------



## divachyk

Hey G! (Golden75) 
I have a floor model, 60 min steamer from LCL Beauty like IDareT'sHair and I use distilled water. Never tap because of the potential for sediments to get in there and cause rusting issues. Plus LCL told me to use distilled. 

I made an impulse decision and kinda hating it. I cancelled my class because enrollment was low. They like to prorate your paper based on class enrollment. Now that I'm off my frustration, that little reduced chicken chang could have come in handy. Hmph. And, I think I pissed off the dept chair. Good thing it's not my primary job.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

divachyk  Yeah Gurl, that was yo' little After the No-Buy Haulin' Change!:dollar:


----------



## divachyk

You know that's what I thought about afterwards, right. SMH


----------



## beautyaddict1913

IDareT'sHair said:


> Doing my little bitty hurr.
> 
> Did the Caffeine Pre-Poo and Cleansed with Enso Naturals Green Tea Cleansing Conditioner.  beautyaddict1913  No word from Enso Uh?
> 
> Under the dryer now with Dudley Creme Protein.  I poured my Coffee Rinse on and Slapped the Dudley's on top.
> 
> Will Steam in a bit with the Last Corner of EN Cacao Deep Recovery & a some Marie Dean Vanilla Repair.
> 
> I have 1 last 16 ounce Jar of the EN.  _*tis it & tis all*_



Smh. No word from Enso! On to the next! 

How is everyone. I have been loving dance central 3 for Xbox kinect! I have been playing everyday. Taking up my hair time lol. It rained cats and dogs yesterday so I had to wear a ponytail. I'm in a zing today. I had an awesome wash day on Sunday. I washed with Terresentials, did a treatment with cj curl fix, HOT with grapeseed oil, detangled with knotty boy detangler, dc'd with mhc Shea butter paste, and did chunky twists with Anita grant creamy caffe latte. My hair turned out super smooth, shiny, and soft. Going to use the same combo this weekend except I'm doing henna, and will DC with sitrinillah. I hope to use up yes to carrots conditioner and I have no backups and don't feel like raiding every Ross store in town lookin for none either.
Yesterday I used up hv hydra silica and started on Njoi tea spritz. I should start making my own tea spritz but I just don't care for homemade stuff. Idk why


----------



## beautyaddict1913

Golden75 said:


> Not sure if this is the right place to ask, but does anyone use the huetiful steamer?  Curious cause I have one, and always used distilled water in it because I thought thats what my directions say.  I read an interview the owner did and he said use tap.
> 
> What kind of water ya'll using in your steamers huetiful or otherwise - or is this a question for a whole new thread?



I have a pibbs steamer and I only use distiller in mine too


----------



## IDareT'sHair

divachyk

I hope to have my Stash down significantly in 2012.  I don't think 6 months is gone get me there, but BF 2012 would.

Imma keep trying to focus on other things with my Hair instead of products.

*i know, it sounds funny to me to*

Eisani Golden75  The one thing I would be worried about going bad on me is Marie Dean.  It's so  'au naturale'.  

So, I'm really trying to stay on top of those although she gave them a 12-18-24 month Shelf Life.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

beautyaddict1913

Hi Ms. Beauty!


----------



## divachyk

IDareT'sHair - you should go until BF2012  Yeah okay, I know I know. Not buying hasn't been as tough as I thought. I know I have aveyou groupons but truthfully, I won't be touching the items for a long while. I do feel a bit out of place not searching for the next big sale.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@divachyk I really should. And I might. Seriously.

I have back ups of the back ups.

I'm good.

I know I'll still get _'stuff'_ but I will try to limit it from now on.

I need to focus more on results/outcomes right now.


----------



## Golden75

I need to get a dance game for wii & ps3 move. One day, since I ain't buying hair products....

Yup, those tosses sealed it for me, so no QB during the sale. I don't need anything. I also got oils to use up. This is a mess!  No buy til crap is gone! My Marie dean are only samples, I got a bunch of samples.


----------



## beautyaddict1913

IDareT'sHair said:


> I just made a little "sale". I think the shippin' gone get me tho'. You can never get ahead w/that durn shipping.



Ughhh! I know! That's why I love swaps! You just can't win with sales. Smh


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Golden75 

All those durn oils is what made me start an Oil Challenge. 

I used up all of those & replaced them with more/other/different oils. SMH.

Yeah, no, I ain't into tossing out no products, so I gotta stay on my Stash-Game. That was smart to get the MD Samples. 

I have all 8 ounce products and 8 ounce back ups. So. um. yeah....it's on.


----------



## divachyk

My cost for aveyou order: $0 
Curls Coconut Sublime
CJ Deep Fix
CJ Curl Rehab
CJ Beauticurl Argan & Olive Oil

Can you believe I came in at $75 even?


----------



## SmilingElephant

Soooo.....i just hit a paynah button 

I bought...

AO HSR conditioner and shampoo
AO Island Naturals conditioner


----------



## Golden75

Good morning! My stash was on my brain first thing this am. 

Ok, BASK betta be on my desk TODAY!  Pura - will probably come in next week, Claudie's, well only she knows when thats gonna happen.  Not going to stress it.

IDareT'sHair - my last few orders have been samples with new vendors, except the Kyra's.  Samples I need to use up by vendor (each has multiple): Oyin, BASK (unopened so can wait), KBB, Original Moxie, CJ, Mozeke, QB (all of her items, and her samples are generous!)  I am sure there is more .  And then there's the unnatural products, but those have a longer shelf life, so not worried too much.

The ones I tossed I'm sure were purchased in 2010, and around the same time.  But they were all at least 1/2 full, thats the worse part.  I have to finish products. 

Maybe I'll go to Target to look for a small journal & I want a little case for my other obsession that must cease, nail polish.  I want to get a case, for the pricier polishes/hard to finds, so in case I gotta get the hayll outta dodge I can grab it!

I really want to devise a system to get the stash DOWN !!! I think i'm gonna roll with divachyk, and push it out til BF 2012, unless some how I use everything. Which won't happen since I plan to be in KinTwi for awhile. 

Yup, my stash is weighing heavily on my mind :scratchch


----------



## divachyk

Oh no Golden75 , diva's not pushing it to BF2012 unless the stash is still backed up.  I was joking with IDareT'sHair by suggesting she should continue until BF2012.


----------



## Golden75

divachyk - Oh.  Good joke cause I bought it!  Well I am going to try my hardest to push it out.  I still don't think I'll need anything, want yes, need no. 

They still ain't bring my dang BASK up! And if I ask the mailroom, there are gonna say blah, blah, blah, the post office didn't bring it (delivered on the 9th), did you ask your brother to see if he got it? Jerks.


----------



## Golden75

Got my BASK, it included a sample of Condensed cream.

I was wondering where my package was.  Emailed big bro to check his box, he didn't respond.

I was heading to the ladies room and I see a lady in the hall that works in the group next door (same company) trying to read the name, I peeked over her shoulder (I usually don't do this, just had a hunch) and she said is this yours?  It actually was.  I guess our mail jerks delivered to the wrong dept, someone there just left it outside the door.  Timing is everything.

On the lookout for Pura, Claudie, and eh some nail polishes I ordered.


----------



## natura87

Hello ladies. My subscription ended on Monday so I resubscribed.

I'm still in twists.


----------



## natura87

I just bought some b.a.s.k. I got the Y.A.M., Palm Tapioca and the Svenfold Butter.


----------



## SimJam

this SSI coco creme LI just wont finish ... ghaaaa should be finfished by next week, using both morning and eveneing to re moisturize. I realize that the only was to use up products in this no-buy will be to use only that product for its specific purpose (not swtich up everyday 'cause Im not feeling that scent right then) .

next on the use up list are 3 BHF conditioners - 2 with only 1/4 left and one thats half full. 
I'll be using them to do overnight prepoos, detangle and maybe co-wash


----------



## SimJam

natura87 said:


> Hello ladies. My subscription ended on Monday so I resubscribed.
> 
> I'm still in twists.


 
mine ends in May of this year ... I said when i jined 2 years ago that I woulndt leave till i reach BSL ... so I guess I'll be renewing for another 2 years heeheee


----------



## 13StepsAhead

Hey Divas so I got the final word and I'll be leaving next Wednesday. I'm so excited and I'm ready to go. I really wish I could get my hands on some bask y.a.m and HV whipped ends before I leave. Oh well I guess I'll be ok. But I will order on the next sale and have my mon ship it to me; her friend works for  FedEx and she gets a 75% discount on shipping which is so awesome.


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## natura87

So yeah...umm, I'm glad i took advantage of this B.a.s.k sale instead of Qhemet becuase I hear the sale has been pushed back even more. i have heard nothing but good things about bask  , especially the YAM.


I might get my hair braided this weekend before my sis goes back to school.


----------



## SimJam

natura87 said:


> So yeah...umm, I'm glad i took advantage of this B.a.s.k sale instead of Qhemet *becuase I hear the sale has been pushed back even more.* i have heard nothing but good things about bask , especially the YAM.
> 
> 
> I might get my hair braided this weekend before my sis goes back to school.


 
da fakkkk ?


----------



## SimJam

Im thinking of getting curlformers .... AGAIN 

anyone used them before


----------



## robot.

you guys think i could find a styler/curl cream with no water? i want to start twisting on blowdried hair.

i tried it on stretched hair. i got the length i wanted, but not the definition. hmm!


----------



## chebaby

chello ladies
i think ill be using up a bunch of conditioners and treatments on this no buy but thats probably it because i learned how to get almost a week out of my w&g styles. so ill only be shampooing once a week and co washing once or twice. 

today i used up a DM DCC and i have 1 back up. i know this jar will last about a year cause thats how long the other one lasted me. i might have to put the DCC to the side and use my komaza califia pudding until its gone cause ive had that for about a year too and i dont know how long it keeps. so ill pull that out.

then im gonna pull back out my kckt for my w&g because that bottle is half way gone anyway.
giovanni direct used to make my hair soft for only a few hours and then the moisture was gone. shoot now thats my fave leave in. the moisture lasts for days and days

this weekend im gonna pre poo with coconut oil, shampoo with come clean and steam with kbb mask(gonna use this up).


----------



## Zaz

I think I may have to phase out AOHC, I've been wearing my hair in stretched styles, two flat twists in a milk maid style, or a low bun under my wig so I manipulate my hair less. At the end of the day, I take my hair down to moisturise and seal and the AOHC makes my hair feel greasy. Guess I never noticed since I did a fresh wash n go daily and didn't really touch my wash n go hair that much 

Now, with just 2 days of back to back m&s my hair is super greasy and I definitely can't do this daily for a full week


----------



## Ltown

Hello ladies! busy with school. So there is someone in here that is not on a no-buy great we can watch you!  I completely forgot yesterday was my 2 year naturalvsary(however spelled)  since I had that breakage I just ain't thought about it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Evening Divas! Hope All is Well.

My Hairitage came today. So HV is the only thing I have coming until June/July. ..... 

Just Massaged in some "Sprout". I really like that stuff alot and it's a fraction of the price of Mixed Greens and every bit as delicious.

Still not tempting to pull the PayNah Trigger. I'm determined this year, to focus on Results.


----------



## mkd

My purabody came. The chocolate hair smoothie smells really good.  Subtle but chocolatey.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

mkd

You'll Lurve Steaming in that one too!


----------



## Eisani

robot. said:


> you guys think i could find a styler/curl cream with no water? i want to start twisting on blowdried hair.
> 
> i tried it on stretched hair. i got the length i wanted, but not the definition. hmm!



Have you considered making one? I've been experimenting a lot lately with just oils and I like, but I was thinking of adding something else, just not sure what to use yet.


----------



## Eisani

Oh. I'm about to start adding crushed B-vitamins to all my dc's again. I'll do for about a month starting tonight to see if I notice a difference.


----------



## Shay72

Golden75
I have the Huetiful Steamer. I started out using distilled water but then I saw a ytube video which said  you can use tap.

I am not feeling my hair right now so there is no danger of me buying ish.

My ceramide oils will not last through the no buy. I do have other oils to use and other products that contain ceramides so I will most likely wait to purchase until after the no buy rather than replacing them.


----------



## bronzebomb

today is the first time in a long time that I have felt like relaxing my hair.  

My BF said he likes straight hair...he said it's more presentable.  He also said it's easier (for him) to take me around clients when my hair is done with weave.  (he is an attorney)  We have been talking marriage, but I think the hair thing is an issue for him. 

Now, I will say, I feel more glamorous when I have straight hair.

My first month in 2012 with this natural hair has me pretty sad.  I've not retained any hair and I'm sick of the nappy look.  

He said I look like this , but I think I look like this .  He also said that whenever I tell me I'm going ot get my hair done, he secretly hopes I'm going to get a perm.

tis all...


----------



## SimJam

Zaz said:


> I think I may have to phase out AOHC, I've been wearing my hair in stretched styles, two flat twists in a milk maid style, or a low bun under my wig so I manipulate my hair less. At the end of the day, I take my hair down to moisturise and seal and the AOHC makes my hair feel greasy. Guess I never noticed since I did a fresh wash n go daily and didn't really touch my wash n go hair that much
> 
> Now, with just 2 days of back to back m&s my hair is super greasy and I definitely can't do this daily for a full week


 
OH I would never use AOHC as a daily sealer, its too thick. When I use it for a twistout I dont have to re-moisturize for like 3 days



Ltown said:


> Hello ladies! busy with school. So there is someone in here that is not on a no-buy great we can watch you! I completely forgot yesterday was my 2 year naturalvsary(however spelled) since I had that breakage I just ain't thought about it.


 
I feel you on the "forgetting" a naturalversay I basically made no progress in length last year because I was trimming off my colour, so really there was nothing to show


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72 said:


> @Golden75
> I have the Huetiful Steamer. I started out using distilled water but then I saw a ytube video which said you can use tap.
> 
> *I am not feeling my hair right now so there is no danger of me buying ish.*
> 
> My ceramide oils will not last through the no buy. I do have other oils to use and other products that contain ceramides so I will most likely wait to purchase until after the no buy rather than replacing them.


 
@Shay72

Maybe this is what curbed my enthuisam for Haulin' right now. I just feel I should be alot further along.



bronzebomb said:


> today is the first time in a long time that I have felt like relaxing my hair.
> 
> My BF said he likes straight hair...he said it's more presentable. *He also said it's easier (for him) to take me around clients when my hair is done with weave. (he is an attorney) We have been talking marriage, but I think the hair thing is an issue for him.*
> 
> Now, I will say, I feel more glamorous when I have straight hair.
> 
> My first month in 2012 with this natural hair has me pretty sad. I've not retained any hair and I'm sick of the nappy look.
> 
> *He said I look like this , but I think I look like this *. He also said that whenever I tell me I'm going ot get my hair done, he secretly hopes I'm going to get a perm.
> 
> tis all...


 
@bronzebomb 

You need to re-evaluate why you decided to go natural in the first place.  

If you decide to do it, please do it for you (not "A Man") Right now, you are only talmbout marriage - not married.

When he met you weren't you natural? 

If you do decide to relax, you'll have plenty of support here. 

Maybe review other options "heat training" etc......


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Eisani

What kind of results were you getting when you were adding the B-Vitamin?


----------



## mkd

bronzebomb that is a lot to deal with.  My husband doesn't love my hair curly.  He prefers straight hair too.  Whatever decision you make will be fine.


----------



## Eisani

bronzebomb your man gets a major side eye from me. Mine prefers mine straight as well, but understands that my hair in all of its phases and moods fits my personality, which he loves. Your man needs to get that not to mention he should be proud his woman is confident enough to rock her hair. That confidence is what he should be wanting clients and colleagues to see. 

Sorry, that just kind of irritated me. These men are so selfish and inconsiderate sometimes. YOUR hair ain't about HIM.


----------



## chebaby

Zaz said:


> I think I may have to phase out AOHC, I've been wearing my hair in stretched styles, two flat twists in a milk maid style, or a low bun under my wig so I manipulate my hair less. At the end of the day, I take my hair down to moisturise and seal and the AOHC makes my hair feel greasy. Guess I never noticed since I did a fresh wash n go daily and didn't really touch my wash n go hair that much
> 
> Now, with just 2 days of back to back m&s my hair is super greasy and I definitely can't do this daily for a full week


 then just dont moisturize as often. sometimes you dont have to moisturize twice a day everyday. soemtimes with some moisturizers 3x a week is enough.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

bronzebomb

I wholeheartedly agree with what everyone is saying.  There has to be a 'compromise' in this.

You are not "your hair" That's kind of superficial.  And what other set of "demands" will he attempt to make if you do this?

I'm sure you'll weigh out all your options and make the very best decision for Bronze.

Just don't do anything hasty.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

bronzebomb  Everyone already said what I was going to. Just do what makes YOU feel right.


----------



## chebaby

Eisani said:


> @bronzebomb *your man gets a major side eye from me. Mine prefers mine straight as well, but understands that my hair in all of its phases and moods fits my personality, which he loves.* Your man needs to get that not to mention he should be proud his woman is confident enough to rock her hair. That confidence is what he should be wanting clients and colleagues to see.
> 
> Sorry, that just kind of irritated me. These men are so selfish and inconsiderate sometimes. YOUR hair ain't about HIM.


 i was going to say something very similar to this. but then i realized that my hair although kinky is curly and your hair is curly too. bronze's hair is kinky and 4a4b right? even though i hate to admitt it people(men) do feel differently about hair based on type. i bet if her hair was super curly he wouldnt have an issue with it(which makes me mad). it upsets me but i dont think she can change his mind since hes a grown man.
my ex SO was on board from day one even with my funny shaped head. 
my thoughts are all over the place with this topic. part of me wants to say i would kick him in his throat and he should know better but the other part of me is saying its not really surprising that he feels this way. i just assume most men feel that way but some dont feel the need to say it.


----------



## Shay72

bronzebomb
His comment about your hair being more presentable to his clients and colleagues when it's straight or weaved up really has me wanting to . Honestly I'm concerned about everything he said. I don't even know this man so I can't let him get my pressure up.


----------



## chebaby

oh and bronzebomb, let me be honest with you. when i went to the dominicans it was because i was feeling down and un-pretty. when i walked out the salon i felt so beautiful and now im fighting everyday not to straighten my hair for that same look/feeling. ive felt beautiful my entire natural hair journey and then over night i wanted something different.
its ok to need a change or flat out want relaxed hair over natural hair but do it for you. figure out why you went natural and what is more important to you.
for me i like the straight look but not as much as my natural hair. and i realized my hair didnt make me feel less pretty, the extra weight did long straight hair just made my face look smaller.
so figure out what the problem really is for you but dont try to solve his problem. cause its his.


----------



## chebaby

Shay72 said:


> @bronzebomb
> His comment about your hair being more presentable to his clients and colleagues when it's straight or weaved up really has me wanting to . Honestly I'm concerned about everything he said. I don't even know this man so I can't let him get my pressure up.


 yea that made me mad too but then i was like i bet a lot of dudes feel that way lol. they just smart enough to keep it to themselves.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ya'll So Silly!  

@chebaby wanting to Kick Him in the Throat

And...................

@Shay72 Worried about getting her Pressure Up!

Um. Yeah. He need to just be good at what he do. 

At the end of the day, he need to _handle his business _on the Career Tip. 

And Be on Top Of His Game.

All that other stuff don't even matter.


----------



## bronzebomb

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Shay72
> 
> Maybe this is what curbed my enthuisam for Haulin' right now. I just feel I should be alot further along.
> 
> 
> 
> @bronzebomb
> 
> You need to re-evaluate why you decided to go natural in the first place.
> 
> If you decide to do it, please do it for you (not "A Man") Right now, you are only talmbout marriage - not married.
> 
> When he met you weren't you natural?
> 
> If you do decide to relax, you'll have plenty of support here.
> 
> Maybe review other options "heat training" etc......


 


mkd said:


> @bronzebomb that is a lot to deal with. My husband doesn't love my hair curly. He prefers straight hair too. Whatever decision you make will be fine.


 


Eisani said:


> @bronzebomb your man gets a major side eye from me. Mine prefers mine straight as well, but understands that my hair in all of its phases and moods fits my personality, which he loves. Your man needs to get that not to mention he should be proud his woman is confident enough to rock her hair. That confidence is what he should be wanting clients and colleagues to see.
> 
> Sorry, that just kind of irritated me. These men are so selfish and inconsiderate sometimes. YOUR hair ain't about HIM.


 
His comment "shook" me to my core.  When I met him I was relaxed.  We've dated off an on for some time.  This is his second career.  Many things have changed and I may have to move to Ohio (where he is) when/if we marry. 

I will consider heat training, but will not relax my hair.  I went natural to work out more.  Needless to say, I'm natural and still fat!    I just chuckled.  He is not fat. 

When I was dating another man, he hated my hair too! Isn't is something about professional black men that hate natural hair?  The other man was a jerk!  Really arrogant.  This one is not.  He really wasn't saying it to hurt me, he just "wanted to be honest".

My head is too big for regular wigs and my hairline is too close to my eyebrows for a lacefront!

he prefers #1, hates #2, and #3 tolerates the cornrows and weave.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

And I'm wearing a Wig!  

And looking like a Picked Chicken underneath it.

Bet Not tell me I ain't thebomb.com

I wish a Nicca wuuuudd.  I'd hafta' cut him.

He better get these _Cookies & Cartoons_ & stop trippin'.


----------



## Shay72

bronzebomb
Okay since you brought it up...I can't deal with professional/corporate black men. I'm too much for them . Give me a blue collar man, all day, everyday. I always get "girl, even though you have a college degree.....". Whatever, degree does not = intelligence.Besides some of these "blue collar men" start their own blue collar businesses.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> And I'm wearing a Wig!
> 
> And looking like a Picked Chicken underneath it.
> 
> Bet Not tell me I ain't thebomb.com
> 
> I wish a Nicca wuuuudd. I'd hafta' cut him.
> 
> He better get these _Cookies & Cartoons_ & stop trippin'.


 you know!!! if you with me you must think im sexy and i need you to say it too. 
when i cut all my hair off ex SO went out of his way to lie to me and tell me i reminded him of the old jada pinket when she had short hair. was he telling the truth? hell to the naw, the shape of my head is flucked up but he made me feel good


----------



## 13StepsAhead

Hey divas  

Bronze I think black men are just "use" to seeing straight hair so it's the norm for them and they gravitate to that sort of style. It still does not excuse them, if they are unwilling to learn or compromise with the woman they want to be with. Now with that said, honeslty i think you're natural hair/the styles you have done recently fits you better.


----------



## Zaz

SimJam said:


> OH I would never use AOHC as a daily sealer, its too thick. When I use it for a twistout I dont have to re-moisturize for like 3 days





chebaby said:


> then just dont moisturize as often. sometimes you dont have to moisturize twice a day everyday. soemtimes with some moisturizers 3x a week is enough.



It feels greasy even after the 1st application though  I guess I'm not really used to not doing anything at all to my hair for days on end.

bronzebombshell I agree with everyone else about doing what YOU feel is right and not what your Boo _thinks_ his clients want.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby 

That's what I'm talmbout.  Nicca bet not tell me I ain't all that!  

You'll be alright bronzebomb

I agree with Shay72  There is a difference is distinct difference oftentimes in Professional vs Blue Collar.  Honeychile...Blue Colla' just glad to be in your company.

I've had them both.  I don't have a 'preference' I just want them to be Secure in Who they are and Comfortable in Their Own Skin and allow Me to be Me.

My last professional was always trying to compete with me.  Salary, Professional Connections etc... (alot of hang-ups) and my Mother swore he was "Jealous of Me" 

At the time, I couldn't get with the 'concept' that a Man could actually be jealous of a Womanerplexed  

But there's some truth in that for insecure men.

Girl, Baby-Boy (Blue Collar/College Graduate) thinks I'm the best thing since Sliced Bread. 

And I Am


----------



## bronzebomb

chebaby said:


> i was going to say something very similar to this. but then i realized that my hair although kinky is curly and your hair is curly too. bronze's hair is kinky and 4a4b right? even though i hate to admitt it people(men) do feel differently about hair based on type. i bet if her hair was super curly he wouldnt have an issue with it(which makes me mad). it upsets me but i dont think she can change his mind since hes a grown man.
> my ex SO was on board from day one even with my funny shaped head.
> my thoughts are all over the place with this topic. part of me wants to say i would kick him in his throat and he should know better but the other part of me is saying its not really surprising that he feels this way. i just assume most men feel that way but some dont feel the need to say it.


 


Shay72 said:


> @bronzebomb
> His comment about your hair being more presentable to his clients and colleagues when it's straight or weaved up really has me wanting to . Honestly I'm concerned about everything he said. I don't even know this man so I can't let him get my pressure up.


 


chebaby said:


> oh and @bronzebomb, let me be honest with you. when i went to the dominicans it was because i was feeling down and un-pretty. when i walked out the salon i felt so beautiful and now im fighting everyday not to straighten my hair for that same look/feeling. ive felt beautiful my entire natural hair journey and then over night i wanted something different.
> its ok to need a change or flat out want relaxed hair over natural hair but do it for you. figure out why you went natural and what is more important to you.
> for me i like the straight look but not as much as my natural hair. and i realized my hair didnt make me feel less pretty, the extra weight did long straight hair just made my face look smaller.
> so figure out what the problem really is for you but dont try to solve his problem. cause its his.


 


chebaby said:


> yea that made me mad too but then i was like i bet a lot of dudes feel that way lol. they just smart enough to keep it to themselves.


 
I have not had a professional straightening since I've been natural and i have 4B hair, no curls at all!  You should have seen his face when he saw my hair.  (We skype or FaceTime every few hours) He was like .

 chebaby I wanted to kick in in the throat too!  I disconnected the call and didn't answer the phone.

I think a lot of men feel that way, they just don't say anything.  I just happen to meet all the men that do!  

I am literally sick to my stomach.  I want him to be attracted to me.  I will say this new career has him tripping. (He is all into personal appearance and socializing).  When I'm in Ohio, we are non stop on the go.  golfing, dining, etc.  But he makes sure my hair is weaved up!  He even "tolerates" the kinky twists if they are in an updo.  He asks "Did you get your hair done like I like it!?"  or he will pay for a wig (which never fits) erplexed

I have not been right for the last 2 weeks.


----------



## bronzebomb

I am just laughed.  I needed that!  Thanks y'all.  

chebaby - girl you are a celebrity Cree and Jada Pinkett????  

Thanks Ladies.  I don't think he means to hurt my feelings (although he has).  I have to respect his feeling, I just need to find a happy compromise.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@bronzebomb

Girl, please don't let that make you sick.  

Careers come & go.

But Love never ends....................


----------



## chebaby

bronzebomb said:


> I am just laughed. I needed that! Thanks y'all.
> 
> @chebaby - *girl you are a celebrity Cree and Jada Pinkett???? *
> 
> Thanks Ladies. I don't think he means to hurt my feelings (although he has). I have to respect his feeling, I just need to find a happy compromise.


  girl i live for the lies.  
i recently heard jill scott which is closer to the truth than jada and cree will ever be lmao


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Yeah. We as BWomen have to deal with so much.


----------



## bronzebomb

Eisani and mkd you two have curly hair...I think black men like that better...It's considered "Good Hair"

when he watches the YouTube Videos he points out the hair he likes!  It's either perm straight or naturally curly.

He saw Kimmaytube and said "thank goodness her hair is long"

Black men and Long or Good Hair...LOL, I want them both.  But I work with what I got!


----------



## divachyk

bronzebomb - Perhaps you can have a heart to heart discussion with your honey to find what concerns him about your natural hair. Take it as an opportunity to let him know how his comments make you feel. Listen to his views, express your views and hopefully you can find balance between what he feels and what you prefer. You're in a tough space. Evaluate what's important and proceed from there.


----------



## Shay72

IDareT'sHair
You nailed it "let me be me" .Blue collar fits my lifestyle bc I ain't the one to be getting dressed up, fancy dinners, and etc. Besides I love a man in a uniform. Fast food uniforms I can't do but the rest.... Army, navy, air force, marines, ups, post office, mechanics, cable men....


----------



## chebaby

bronzebomb said:


> @Eisani and @mkd you two have curly hair...I think black men like that better...It's considered "Good Hair"
> 
> when he watches the YouTube Videos he points out the hair he likes! It's either perm straight or naturally curly.
> 
> He saw Kimmaytube and said *"thank goodness her hair is long"*
> 
> Black men and Long or Good Hair...LOL, I want them both. But I work with what I got!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

bronzebomb

I don't think it's fair to "generalize" like that.  _SOME black men_ is a little more accurate.

That's like saying:  Black Women like men with Bald Heads.  While, I like _some _Men with a Bald Head, I can get down with a Fro' or Braids or a Fade.  

It depends on the individual "Man" and if he treats me like Gold, that's good enough for me.erplexed

At this point in my Life, it's really all about Me.


----------



## mkd

bronzebomb, my dh is a lawyer too.  I never considered that his preference for straight hair was tied to work.  Here in Atlanta, black female lawyers rocking natural hair is pretty common but I know Atlanta is different that way.  My feeling are hurt for you.  Whenever my husband makes a joke about my curly hair or even comments on how much more he likes straight hair, i roll my eyes at him.  This is the way my hair grows out of head, deal with it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

When I was in HS & College, I tried to be "all that he wanted me to be"

And maybe some of that in my _early_ 30's.....

Now....Hmp.  I'm calling the shots up in this piece.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @bronzebomb
> 
> I don't think it's fair to "generalize" like that. _SOME black men_ is a little more accurate.
> 
> That's like saying: Black Women like men with Bald Heads. While, I like _some _Men with a Bald Head, I can get down with a Fro' or Braids or a Fade.
> 
> It depends on the individual "Man" and if he treats me like Gold, that's good enough for me.erplexed
> 
> *At this point in my Life, it's really all about Me*.


 i love the bolded


----------



## Shay72

IDareT'sHair said:


> At this point in my Life, it's really all about Me.


 


IDareT'sHair said:


> Now....Hmp. I'm calling the shots up in this piece.


 
You and I are -->here<--. I'm alot to handle. My hair is the least of your worries .


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72 said:


> You and I are -->here<--. I'm alot to handle. *My hair is the least of your worries* .


 
Shay72

This right here is what I'm Talmbout.


----------



## chebaby

Shay72 said:


> You and I are -->here<--.* I'm alot to handle. My hair is the least of your worries* .


  i cant wait to grow up so i can call the shots


----------



## Eisani

Shay72 said:


> IDareT'sHair
> You nailed it "let me be me" .Blue collar fits my lifestyle bc I ain't the one to be getting dressed up, fancy dinners, and etc. Besides I love a man in a uniform. Fast food uniforms I can't do but the rest.... Army, navy, air force, marines, ups, post office, mechanics, cable men....


Idk why this made me  then . 


IDareT'sHair said:


> When I was in HS & College, I tried to be "all that he wanted me to be"
> 
> And maybe some of that in my _early_ 30's.....
> 
> Now....Hmp.  I'm calling the shots up in this piece.


I'm in my early 30's now and I'm STILL calling shots. I've been through too much to put up with any old thang. I've always been a handful. If a man can't handle it, he ain't the one for me.



chebaby said:


> i cant wait to grow up so i can call the shots


Che it's never to early to start! Tell these clowns to get right, or get left! *two snaps*


----------



## Eisani

Oh, IDareT'sHair divachyk, mkd the B-vitamins are said to extend the hair's growth phase. I'm going back to internal consumption as well, but I'll be crushin and dumpin as well as adding vitamin E oil. I'm going back to alll my old habits, including my original prepoo recipe I got from Kinikakes back in the day.


----------



## Shay72

I went back to the Shi Naturals website to look at ingredients  and looks like her shipping is straight now . Good because she sells her stuff in 32 oz sizes.


----------



## mkd

Eisani said:


> Oh, IDareT'sHair divachyk, mkd the B-vitamins are said to extend the hair's growth phase. I'm going back to internal consumption as well, but I'll be crushin and dumpin as well as adding vitamin E oil. I'm going back to alll my old habits, including my original prepoo recipe I got from Kinikakes back in the day.



Wow, this sounds great!


----------



## natura87

Hello ladies.  How's it goin?


----------



## beautyaddict1913

robot. said:


> you guys think i could find a styler/curl cream with no water? i want to start twisting on blowdried hair.
> 
> i tried it on stretched hair. i got the length i wanted, but not the definition. hmm!



robot. I don't know of many curl creams without water. However, I will say that when I used Darcy's curl cream gel on blow dried hair I was left with long, huge curls and had tons of definition.  I blow dried, applied the curl cream, flat twisted and left the twists in an hour (I was rushing somewhere as usual lol). I only had about 9 flat twiists so it was a real rush job lol

Hello ladies. In bed. Tonight I co-washed with HV Moist 24/7. I still have 75% of a gallon left. I am so over this conditioner. If ever I finish this gallon I may not repurchase. I am too in love with Darcy's pumpkin and cj argan and olive! I left in Enso Aloe and Marshmallow and did chunky twists with Anita Grant creamy caffe latte. Tomoro I will cleanse with cj daily fix and co-wash with moist 24 and leave in enso, anita grant, and add a little of darcys curl creme. I will do flat twists. I need big hair for the weekend. I have another mentor presentation at a high school! Today my two broccoli creams came from Saravun! I was so excited to get a box I didn't know what to do lol


----------



## Ltown

Wow, bronzebomb! The ladies have gave you awesome input! You have to be happy for you first, and everyonr else last.  Its hard to be married or in a relationship and please everyon, there will always be something you don't like about each other.  At least you can wear it straight or curly. I have fine curly hair but long weave is the thing now. I don't care, if its not for you fine move on.  I just gotten to a place in my life now that i have to be happy first.  In the past trying to please someone all the time i wasn't happy, faking it.    So my comment to you is can/will you be happy for you or for him!  Life is short be happy curly or straight but for You!


----------



## Golden75

Morning Ladies!  Had to work last night, so tired . 

My SO did not want me to BC, he pissed me off one day, and while he was sleep I chopped. I wanted to do it so bad, and he pissed me off, that was my fuel.

When he makes a smart remark about my head, I tell him, I don't like you bald, so grow some hair, and I'll relax.  Fool can't grow hair, had a receeding hairline since HS  

So screw these fools that think they can make us feel a certain way about our hair, they always got ish to say whether its natural, relaxed, wavy, curly, weaved, twists, braids, purple, blonde, blue.  

Do you and if he don't like it,  either he'll leave or deal with.  My fool is dealing with it. 

In other news, I'll be taking my KT out tonight.  Ready to go to town with some of these products, and start keeping track of how my hair reacts.  Think first up will be KBB Mask, still on the fence on this one.


----------



## robot.

*long post warning* 

that little 'hair vs man' convo was so cute. all the wisdom made me feel like the youngin in the 'room'  am i the thread baby? lol

well, if yall ever one wanna these young boys, they love the natchal hair, i can tell you. i went to visit a friend (right before finals week, so things were dicey lol) in a headwrap and he was like... 

erplexed why do you have that on? take it off.
i said, boy bye  my hair looks ridiculous under here
him: idc, i've seen it before. i like your hair.

the attention was nice (he actually talks about my hair and how pretty i am/it is often) but i was thinking 'dang you're pushy, it's my hair.' 

my boo thang told me "aint no scalp like yours!" cant keep him out of it  it's fun, though. i've actually had male friends tell me which style they like best on me and i sit there and eat it up 

meanwhile, i'm gonna wash again either today or sunday. i've been playing in my hair alllll week. i'm worried about the manipulation so i'll use up my aphogee. could you guys recommend another 'gentle' but effective protein?

for the school year i plan to wear puffs/twistouts/braidouts for the week, washing on the weekends, as usual.

i did a braidout to go out last night and it was cute, very 70s my bestie pinned it up in a updo a la johnny bravo. one side came out a lot better than the other, but hey, now i know next time  i'm thinking about having the back trimmed an inch or two. it's so long it looks like a mullet 

View attachment 134417


----------



## robot.

Golden75 said:


> Morning Ladies!  Had to work last night, so tired .
> 
> My SO did not want me to BC, he pissed me off one day, and while he was sleep I chopped. I wanted to do it so bad, and he pissed me off, that was my fuel.
> 
> When he makes a smart remark about my head, I tell him, I don't like you bald, so grow some hair, and I'll relax.  *Fool can't grow hair, had a receeding hairline since HS*


you meannn!


----------



## Golden75

@robot. - hey it's the truth, and yes, I can be down right mean, and will hit below the belt, and this fool should know by now, but likes to test me. I think it turns him on.

I'm going to see if he will help take out my twists tonight. He does smile when the from makes it's rare appearance .

Got my last PURA!!! Shocked because when I tracked, didn't have an update. YES SUCCESS!! Let me open and see what I ordered...The gift set. My MMM says unscented, but its scented. I'll shoot her an email. I have a total of 3 brazil locs, and never tried the stuff. 1 Sapote. The DC still does not smell as good as the first batch I ordered, but def smells better then the 2 I got last week. Also the Tahitian Vanilla smells good, but super sweet, I don't remember it smelling so candyish. Will compare when I get home.

Oh yeah & got my Zoya nail polish order, thank goodness cause I wanted some nail polish. (I have 2 free polishes to use by March)

So for hair - just Claudies (2 more nail polish orders) and the packages end. (I have 2 bloom.com vouchers, but think I'll save to get a clarsonic)

ETA: Oh yeah and I got a free Minty shampoo bar.  tiffers - come on in here! Didn't you say this left your hair tangled?  Why am I thinking this was you?


----------



## Shay72

So I had a hair fiasco with the Shi Naturals Garlic Conditioner this morning . Kind of reminded me of WhoisSugar latest video . There were several things I just shouldn't have done. Anyways....I rinsed my hair 50-11 times. It was a mess. I had a meeting this morning and I asked them if I smelled like garlic. My supervisor said "you smell ethnic" . Meaning if I hadn't told them the conditioner story she wouldn't have been able to place the smell but she smelled something.


----------



## Golden75

Claudie's has shipped!!!! 
No more hair related packages for awhile 

Should've bought a few more from Claudie


----------



## natura87

Hello ladies.

I wonder how long it takes for bask to ship.  

I will DC tonight with Curl Rehab. I have a long day today, I have to work all day and then I have training afterwords, so when I get home I just want to sit back, relax and DC.


----------



## natura87

Shay72 said:


> So I had a hair fiasco with the Shi Naturals Garlic Conditioner this morning . Kind of reminded me of WhoisSugar latest video . There were several things I just shouldn't have done. Anyways....I rinsed my hair 50-11 times. It was a mess. I had a meeting this morning and I asked them if I smelled like garlic. My supervisor said *"you smell ethnic" *. Meaning if I hadn't told them the conditioner story she wouldn't have been able to place the smell but she smelled something.



How do you smell ethnic?


----------



## Eisani

Hey divas! My twist out is hittin today! I was just surprised it had actually air dried overnight ! I chelated last night and did a 10 min dc w/the Nutrine Garlic I found topped with jbco. I rinsed and used that Redken Anti Snap leave in then moisturized with HTN leave in. Twisted ea section with Dary's Avocado and Plum twisting cream, used CJ Honey Buttah leave in on the ends and smoothed jbco into my scalp and along the twists. My stuff is shiny and very well defined. I still can't believe it was completely dry this morning! I am geeked.

Oh, had a discussion with my boss and we both agreed neither of us need to be here before noon on Thursdays and Fridays, so guess what? From now on, my official work day doesn't start until noon Thurs/Fri . I can't wait til tomorrow!


----------



## Golden75

Eisani - Nice on starting the work day late.  And you just reminded me a got a 32oz tub of Alter Ego garlic treatment.  Guess I'll dig that out for tomorrow's wash day.  Why da hayll did I get a 32oz tub and only used it once? Dang i think its about a year old too.  

Hmmm anybody have this? I've read where some ladies combine steps, apply to scalp, and then dc at the same time vs garlic on scalp, rinse, then dc.  Think I am going to try the condensed method.

I must take inventory of my situation.


----------



## divachyk

Golden75, I apply AE Garlic to scalp/roots and DC on length. I prefer the combined step and the AE garlic works just as good IMHO.


----------



## Golden75

@divachyk - thanks, def going to start using this, so if I notice a difference when coming in & out of kinky twists/braids.

I had a lot of weak moments today on my 2 passions, hair products & nail polish.  I even had a few carts made up.  But I "x"'d out all of them!  I have bigger goals then hair & nails that I needs my monies for!

So proud of me.  Plus I'll go shopping in my stash all weekend! Re-visiting, doctoring up, dc'ing, rubbing & loving on my hair.  

Leaving the j.o.b. to go to my other j.o.b (can't wait til my arse quit!)


----------



## chebaby

chello ladies
i am irritated because its so darn hot when it aint no summer. and i got on this hot *** uniform yea im in a bad mood. 
anyway my hair is in the same puff i had it in since tuesday i like doing my hair 1x or 2x a week. low manipulation at its best. and since im wearing a puff every night i actually wear a silk scarf to bed. usually i sleep with my hair out lol.


----------



## tiffers

Golden75 said:


> ETA: Oh yeah and I got a free Minty shampoo bar.  tiffers - come on in here! Didn't you say this left your hair tangled?  Why am I thinking this was you?



Yep, it was me!!! 

That shampoo bar left my hair waxy and coated and tangled and squeaky-- a mess.

I put it in the shower for the family to use as a body soap (so I could hurry and be rid of it) and dh ended up using it on his head too. He came out of the shower like "I LIKE this soap! Feel my hair!" *sticks head all up in my face*



It did make his hair feel good, though. And he's simple, so he doesn't use conditioner  so it was definitely the bar that softened up his kinks.

I guess there's a 50/50 chance that it'll either make your hair soft or completely screw it up.


----------



## chebaby

Golden75 said:


> Morning Ladies! Had to work last night, so tired .
> 
> My SO did not want me to BC, he pissed me off one day, and while he was sleep I chopped. I wanted to do it so bad, and he pissed me off, that was my fuel.
> 
> When he makes a smart remark about my head, I tell him, I don't like you bald, so grow some hair, and I'll relax. Fool can't grow hair, had a receeding hairline since HS
> 
> So screw these fools that think they can make us feel a certain way about our hair, *they always got ish to say whether its natural, relaxed, wavy, curly, weaved, twists, braids, purple, blonde, blue. *
> 
> Do you and if he don't like it,  either he'll leave or deal with. My fool is dealing with it.
> 
> In other news, I'll be taking my KT out tonight. Ready to go to town with some of these products, and start keeping track of how my hair reacts. Think first up will be KBB Mask, still on the fence on this one.


 the bolded is so true. i have a white friend at work who when i went natural told me that he grandmother along with the rest of the family told her that she would never be able to get a job if she didnt straighten her hair. she went on and on about how her hair was so curly and she felt that i encouraged her to wear it natural. so she comes in one day and this child got MAYBE 3a curls. they are so damn big they look like she did the style with a curling iron. im like damn, even white people hate curls and they are BIG curls. 
i guess straight is the only way for some folks.


----------



## Seamonster

Hi Everyone, 
I am in the no heat challenge, and my hair looks like ish. But I keep dreaming of long thick healthy hair in 6 months. Anyway I am on the train, rocking my baby puff with kinks popping out everywhere in the front, and this straight haired 1b whilte lady with salt and pepper hairs starts talking to me about her hair. Next thing I know the whole train guys and guys are discussing hair. Boy these naps are powerful in their raw state. :lachen

Finally got a shipping notice from afroveda, I was wondering when I was going to hear from them. Claudie's is right behind. So I will have all my hair stuff soon. Going to do my onion mask, maybe follow with a protein, then dc over night.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Golden75

I keep a 32 ounce AE _up in the cut_, I use it after Relaxing. (It's a staple, so I always try to have it on hand).

I DC with it both with Heat Cap & Steamer (whichever I feel like at the time). 

But yeah, I gotta keep that one close.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Eisani said:


> *Oh, had a discussion with my boss and we both agreed neither of us need to be here before noon on Thursdays and Fridays, so guess what? From now on, my official work day doesn't start until noon Thurs/Fri . I can't wait til tomorrow!*


 
Eisani

This right here is thebomb.com.....

Knowing me, I'd be pushing up in there at 1:00


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

Chello-Che!

Any word on the Promo?


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Chello-Che!
> 
> Any word on the Promo?


 no, i havent finished the tests yet.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

I have confidence in you!

So, how are you holding up with the No-Buy?  Day 12......

This shole is a Lonnnnnggggggg No-Buy


----------



## robot.

i really wanna try flaxseed gel but i do not wanna make it myself mehhhhn *sucks teef* 

my PBN body butter came in today. so far, their fragrances do not impress me _at all_. this brown sugar jawn is whack. but the texture is a dream! i also want to try the hair butter.

i think i'm finally gonna make this hairitage purchase soon. i like that she runs small sales so often. my product lines for this year, i want to be HH, bask, and PBN (even though i haven't tried any of the product i want yet). 

gonna wash/steam tonight.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> I have confidence in you!
> 
> So, how are you holding up with the No-Buy? Day 12......
> 
> This shole is a Lonnnnnggggggg No-Buy


 thank you T

im doing pretty well. it helps that im broke as a joke no but really im doing good and ready to use stuff up.
this giovanni direct is doing me well so i havent even moisturized since tuesday


----------



## divachyk

Just saying hello...can't wait for the weekend and I'm off Monday!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> thank you T
> 
> im doing pretty well. it helps that *im broke as a joke* no but really im doing good and ready to use stuff up.
> this giovanni direct is doing me well so i havent even moisturized since tuesday


 
chebaby

*cough* speaking of "Broke As A Joke" my Property Taxes are due so that's $2,000 going someplace else this payday

Glad Giovanni Direct works for you.  I didn't care for that one at all.


----------



## Eisani

IDareT'sHair I was in one of my moods this morning and while talking I said "I don't understand why I need to be here before noon on Thursday and Friday. It's silly and I have things to do in the morning like shop and go to breakfast." I was joking but she was like, "E, ya know, you're right!" Next thing I knew I got an email from the VP saying the director and manager for our divison have new working hours on Thursday and Friday . I put it in the right one's ear!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Eisani

Girl, the Good Lawd is watching over you!  Praise Geezus! 

That's some good news.  I read that post today _lurking at work_ & it made me Smile.

I'm really happy about that for you!


----------



## Brownie518

Hey, ladies....hows the no buying coming along?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

Hey Ms. B!  You see Hairitage is having a Sale?  And got some new products too.  

I got my Hairitage yesterday from Dec 31.  It said it shipped on 01-05, but I just received it yesterday.

I got the Coconut Yuzu.  It's very light & whippy.  I like it alot.  But I ended up changing my entire order.  

I got that Sweet Butter Pomade.  It smells very good.  It reminds me of BSP.  So, if folks don't like the way BSP smells, they definitely won't like this.

It's ultra light tho'.  Not thick/heavy like BSP.

And the regulars:

Peach Pomade
Happy Hempy Hair
Creamy Horsetail
Creamy Jojoba & Argan


----------



## Eisani

IDareT'sHair I was like






Brownie518 the no-buy is going. I'm waiting on Claudie's to reopen though because I'm getting a few things.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

Oh, I was so excited to tell you about my Hairtiage Haul, I forgot to tell you about the No-Buy.

It's gone be a sad day for me when Hairveda arrives, because I won't have anything else to look forward to.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Eisani

So was I when I read it


http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=...nMm0Aw&usg=AFQjCNEpKEoQ-a03zqVYjE7CXOIUSlHAhA


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair

Hmmm, let me go see what Hairitage is sayin...

I am considering getting a couple more b.a.s.k. milks. Oh, and my Claudie shipped.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518

That's good about your Claudie. After this N/B, Imma get the Frappe.

She sent me a bottle of the Cleansing Conditioner for my Christmas Gift, I gotta see what's up with that.

Cause I like a Good Cleansing Conditioner. Man...I love that Enso Cleanser

So, I hope Claudie's is good.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

Hey Ms. B, I sent Hairitage a Convo and asked her to make something with Coffee in it.

I'm on a Coffee Kick right now.  

After I sent it, I thought:  "I caint even get nothin' until June/July"

Oh Well, by that time, You and beautyaddict1913 would have already tested it out.


----------



## Brownie518

You'll like that Frappe.  My box should have two orders in there. I cant wait to try that Iman


----------



## robot.

detangled and steaming with the tiiva naturals dc and oh my gawwwwd :lovedrool: the slip on this is ridiculous!

i really like the pbn dc you sent me Mama T, but this puts it to shame. what's funny was i was not expecting to like this at all and i can't get over it

i also did an egg treatment, so maybe it's that but so far this dc kicks butt! my hair feels super strong and i finally got my frizzy ends to smooth! i could usually mask it by drowning them in jbco but i've never gotten them to tame like this... i was thinking of trimming and now i won't have to! my curls are super springy too. protein is tha bomb  i'm gonna try this dc alone next time, just to make sure


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

That Iman is thebomb.com

I heard back from Hairitage.  She said she will make something w/Coffee.

I had asked Marie Dean too and she said okay! _*the power of a pj*_

She said:  "I had done a Coffee & Kokum DC'er a while back"  I will re-do it since you requested it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

robot.

I've always bragged about Tiiva's DC'er.  That's some Good Stuff. 

It's a really nice product.  And I like it alot.

Glad you're enjoying it.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> Brownie518
> 
> Hey Ms. B, I sent Hairitage a Convo and asked her to make something with Coffee in it.
> 
> I'm on a Coffee Kick right now.
> 
> After I sent it, I thought:  "I caint even get nothin' until June/July"
> 
> Oh Well, by that time, You and beautyaddict1913 would have already tested it out.



IDareT'sHair

Great idea. I hope she does make one. And yep, I will be trying it. 
I am loving that Creamy Jojoba with argan


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> **cough* speaking of "Broke As A Joke" my Property Taxes are due so that's $2,000 going someplace else this payday*
> 
> Glad Giovanni Direct works for you. I didn't care for that one at all.


 so i guess going on this no buy was good for the both of us lol. i got cc and you got property taxes.

giovanni direct didnt always work for me either. im not sure why its working now.


----------



## robot.

T, what are you gonna use the sweet butter pomade for? i have it in my cart, it looks good for my edges and maybe dry twist/braidout bc of the beeswax.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> @IDareT'sHair
> 
> Great idea. I hope she does make one. And yep, I will be trying it.
> *I am loving that Creamy Jojoba with argan*


 
@Brownie518

Yeah, I Lurves that Creamy Jojoba w/Argan!



chebaby said:


> so i guess going on this no buy was good for the both of us lol. *i got cc and you got property taxes*.


 
@chebaby

Ain't that a Blimp?

Yeah, I hated that G-Direct


----------



## Brownie518

I didn't like the Direct either, T.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@robot.

I don't know yet?erplexed 

But it smells like something to eat. It smells like Pancakes or something. Buttery & kinda Maple-y

That Coconut Yuzu Smells Awesome!


----------



## chebaby

when did yall use the direct leave in?
over the summer it didnt keep my hair soft but now that its colder my hair loves it. and its cheap so i love that.


----------



## robot.

i wonder if i can volunteer to write the description for the soft & creamy hair butter?

it says better description coming soon and i would love to write up something, so at least she won't have to have "better descrip coming soon." 

i'll describe the hell out of anything


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *I didn't like the Direct either, T.*


 
Brownie518

That was one of my 1st purchases on my HHJ and ya'll know how I feel about 'tossing' products, but that bad-boy went skrait in the Trash!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@robot.

Which Soft & Creamy

Macadamia?
Jojoba & Argan?
Creamy Horsetail?

That Jojoba one is thebomb.com and I like the Horsetail.

That other one is new and I haven't tried it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *when did yall use the direct leave in?*
> *over the summer it didnt keep my hair soft* but now that its colder my hair loves it. and its cheap so i love that.


 
@chebaby

It had to be Spring/Summer. I thought maybe it didn't work well on Relaxed Hair?erplexed @Brownie518

My hair was hard as a Brick.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Jessicurl 20% on all 8 ounce Products Code = *JAN11112*

Expires 01/15/12


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> It had to be Spring/Summer. I thought maybe it didn't work well on Relaxed Hair?erplexed @Brownie518
> 
> My hair was hard as a Brick.


 i notice giovanni is one of those products where a TON of people hate it and a TON of people love it but you know me ill keep buying it until it finally works


----------



## robot.

the jojoba is missing its description. i should parlay this into a service. all these descriptions are are just marketing and i can sell just about anything.

example:
_Does your hair curse you out whenever you use shea butter? Does it shrivel up at the mere scent of shea in the air? No worries! With HH's soft and creamy jojoba hair butter, you can give your hair the moisture that shea butter didn't.

We blend light, organic jojoba oil with the richness argan oil (both of which sink in quickly and easily, with no oily residue) in a thick, creamy base that spreads like butter onto damp or dry! The penetrative abilities of these beneficial oils ensure long-lasting moisture with no buildup.

Since there is no water, it makes an excellent sealant on damp hair and moisturizes stretched styles without reversion. You can even use treat parched skin, making this product great for all over usage. After using it to moisturize your hair, simply massage the excess into your hands for immediate softening and a healthy sheen._

etc, etc


----------



## IDareT'sHair

robot.

You should Ro!


----------



## bronzebomb

I have no desire to purchase anything!  All I want is long hair.  I'm going to spritz and twist until I use up eveything in my stash!  I can't make another natural hair company a dime richer...isn't that what Bear Fruit Hair said???


----------



## Eisani

robot. You should write it up. Get some products guhl!

Red head Jessi gon make me know somethin. WHY NOW?! They playin with folks' emotions.


----------



## divachyk

@robot.Tiiva DC to work for me. Oh well, I tried. erplexed

@IDareT'sHair @Brownie518, Giovanni was useless on my hair. I used it during every season possible with the same tired results.

ETA: Ltown, where do find NYX brand polish? I'm still looking for Girls Dorothy but I can't seem to find the NYX brand anywhere locally.


----------



## robot.

divachyk said:


> @robot.Tiiva DC to work for me. Oh well, I tried. erplexed
> 
> @IDareT'sHair @Brownie518, Giovanni was useless on my hair. I used it during every season possible with the same tired results.
> 
> ETA: Ltown, where do find NYX brand polish? I'm still looking for Girls Dorothy but I can't seem to find the NYX brand anywhere locally.



what didn't you like about it? if you still have it, please send it my way!  

you offered me some eco styler once, didn't you? at least i think it was you...if you still have that, i'll take it. i love the olive oil one, even more than the argan oil. i'll pay shipping, if you need


----------



## Golden75

Will be adding HH to my list. Not even gonna look at the site.  

Took out 1/2 of my kinky twist. 4 day weekend (cept Sat I have work job #2 for a few hrs). 

Not even going to open my Tiiva since I probably can't finish before I install kt's again.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair Robot

I love the Soft & Creamy joints from Hairitage. I can't wait to try the new Macadamia one. The lavender part I am not feeling but I bet I'll love it anyway. The Jojoba is the best!!! 

I used the Direct in the beginning, also, T. It did me right for a while but then, all of a sudden, I was like erplexed. I kept trying it with no luck. It just wasn't doing anything for me at all. 

I finished up a Saravun Broccoli Hair butter, It's Perfectly Natural Pre treatment, and a sample of Marie Dean Lemon Hair mousse moisturizer . I'm going to try  Marie Dean's Sweet Milk DC for the first time in a few.


----------



## Ltown

divachyk said:


> @robot.Tiiva DC to work for me. Oh well, I tried. erplexed
> 
> @IDareT'sHair @Brownie518, Giovanni was useless on my hair. I used it during every season possible with the same tired results.
> 
> ETA: Ltown, where do find NYX brand polish? I'm still looking for Girls Dorothy but I can't seem to find the NYX brand anywhere locally.





divachyk, cherryculure, very cheap
http://www.cherryculture.com/home.php?cat=257


----------



## Eisani

Why am I up?? I need to make myself go back to sleep. I made a pretend cart at red head Jessi's and the discount didn't even cover shipping so I don't feel so bad now . Ok, lemme try to go back to sleep.


----------



## Kindheart

page 1000 whoot whoot !
i m on a race to finish a few products ,recently i ve finished bee mine hair milk and Oyin Honey wash (i love this on my baby but not on me),I have tooo much stuff .


----------



## divachyk

robot. said:


> what didn't you like about it? if you still have it, please send it my way!
> 
> you offered me some eco styler once, didn't you? at least i think it was you...if you still have that, i'll take it. i love the olive oil one, even more than the argan oil. i'll pay shipping, if you need


robot. I sold my Tiiva on the exchange forum sometime last year. I didn't hydrate my hair enough for some reason. 

I'll check to see if I still have the eco styler. I've given some things away but I'm unsure if eco was in the bag. Will let you know when I get home later tonight. Will PM you.


----------



## Golden75

Twists are out.  And I don't feel like doing nothing to my hair.


----------



## Shay72

I got a package today ! Thanks to Ltown I get to try Curl Junkie. I never would have bought it myself but I've been very interested in it. I will be trying Repair Me and Daily Fix this weekend.

I have not been very happy with my hair lately. I'm contentemplating using the Mud Wash as my weekly cleanser. My hair is still so easy to detangle bc of the mudwash. Ya'll know this was my nightmare during my transition and since I've been natural. I'm only finger detangling too . How my hair looks though is . Maybe once I recover from the "garlic incident" (my hair seems really dry) and get this cg method down I'll be fine.


----------



## natura87

Hello ladies. How's it going? I'm...alive, my day has been sorta crappy, made a post about it in OT. Coworker issues.

I didnt wash my hair last night, I did the kids instead. Her hair is coming bck pretty nicely from her Willow Smith inspired BC. I used my Rehab and Burts Bee's on her and they still arent gone. Maybe I need to get heavyhanded.

I am wearing a twistout puff right now.


----------



## Seamonster

Hi everybody, 
I tried my mozeke carrot protein mask. It does not feel like a protein mask, it feels like an all in one deep conditioner mask. Bananas and carrots are just a light protein for me.  It made my hair quite soft, and reinforced the strengh from the onion mask. I am loving everything that I try in this line. 

Been using my Claudie's hair frappe, and sealing with silk dreams nourish. I am in love with this light lotion. I am going to have to do a video on this when I finish the bottle. I really could use this as my only refresh moisturizer, but we all know the difference between could and will. The 8 oz bottle is lasting me a long time. It might make it a whole month. I think I think I may have got this from beautyaddict1314 , she started me out right with Claudie's


----------



## Eisani

I feel so violated that the 20000th post is by someone I don't know . Hey anyway


----------



## Golden75

Eisani - that made me laugh.

I'm am about to cave on HH. Does she always have sales? Please say yes, I'm getting weak.


----------



## chebaby

Shay72 said:


> I got a package today ! Thanks to @Ltown I get to try Curl Junkie. I never would have bought it myself but I've been very interested in it. I will be trying Repair Me and Daily Fix this weekend.
> 
> I have not been very happy with my hair lately. I'm contentemplating using the Mud Wash as my weekly cleanser. My hair is still so easy to detangle bc of the mudwash. Ya'll know this was my nightmare during my transition and since I've been natural. I'm only finger detangling too . How my hair looks though is . Maybe once I recover from the "garlic incident" (my hair seems really dry) and get this cg method down I'll be fine.


 i thought you been using curl junkie right along with the rest of us. let us know how you like it

nothing going on with me. im in the same tired puff i been in most of the week lol. i have no plans for the weekend but if i do go out ill just cleanse with daily fix and condition with curl junkie A&O conditioner and do a w&g.

i looked through all my products today and i have a ton of stuff for braid outs so i might do a braid out for next week. if so ill probably use AV totally twisted over a light leave in.


----------



## Shay72

@Golden75
It seems she ,HH, has been lately. I really think she is just happy about the increase in business and she appreciates her customers. She has great customer service and I've loved everything I tried from her. One thing didn't agree with me and she was willing to adjust the ingredients.

Also you could just convo her on etsy and ask her when her next sale is.


----------



## Shay72

chebaby
I've been resisting. That's how Ltown got me. I was sending her stuff and I really didn't want anything in return, then she said Curl Junkie .


----------



## Golden75

Thanks Shay72 - I'm going to wait. Need to use up & I promised myself I'll not buy.

I ate some dulce de leche ice cream, instead of hitting pay nah!


----------



## chebaby

Seamonster said:


> Hi everybody,
> I tried my mozeke carrot protein mask. It does not feel like a protein mask, it feels like an all in one deep conditioner mask. Bananas and carrots are just a light protein for me. It made my hair quite soft, and reinforced the strengh from the onion mask. I am loving everything that I try in this line.
> 
> Been using my Claudie's hair frappe, and sealing with silk dreams nourish. I am in love with this light lotion. I am going to have to do a video on this when I finish the bottle. I really could use this as my only refresh moisturizer, but we all know the difference between could and will. The 8 oz bottle is lasting me a long time. It might make it a whole month. I think I think I may have got this from @beautyaddict1314 , she started me out right with Claudie's


from what i know mozeke has aweful cs but im tempted to try her stuff. you know, after the no buy lol.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Eisani Gurl.......I felt _some kinda way_ too.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Evening Divas! How's errrbody doin'?

I'm under the dryer with Coffee Rinse & L'anza Reconstructor. Will Steam in a minute with Marie Dean.

I Cowashed with Oyin Honey Hemp. It was either that or Jessicurl Too Shea! and I opted for OHH.

I agree with @Shay72 Hairitage Hydrations is super duper nice. I love her. 

Her CS is on point and the sizes/prices are perfect to see if you like it or not. 

And you won't be stuck with a Big Ole Jar of something. I can't wait to see what she does with some Coffee. That's going to be nice.


----------



## Brownie518

Hey! So Marie Dean Sweet Milk is a hit so far. Its a lot thicker than I thought it would be. Nice! And bask's new Detangling Milk is a hit on wet and dry hair.


----------



## Zaz

I returned my tangle teezer at Sally's, I had purchased it last year during all the hype, then like others realised it gave me a couple of mid strand splits so I threw it in a draw and forgot about it but the no-buy had me getting creative with wording  
I figure technically I'm not purchasing anything new if I keep it under $9.99 and my Sally's now sells ASIAN so I got the coconut cowash


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Welp.  I'm under the dryer. 

Didn't use up anything this Wash Day, but I'm close to using up a few things.

I have a good game plan going and Imma stay focused on downsizing my stash.

I still want some b.a.s.k. & some Marie Dean (I ain't even gone lie).

Hmp. I ain't even gone fake the Funk.  I want it......


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Zaz

Hold Up!

You took something back you had a Year Ago? *i'm dead*........

Hmp. Ain't No Shame in the PJ Game...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Eisani

Did you ever remember what Camille Rose Seaweed Algae Hair Masque reminded you of?

Imma pull one of these out soon.


----------



## Zaz

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Zaz
> 
> Hold Up!
> 
> You took something back you had a Year Ago? *i'm dead*........
> 
> Hmp. Ain't No Shame in the PJ Game...



I was cleaning out my stash and figured, since I have no receipt and it's a tool that can't mold or go bad, they don't know if I bought this last week or last year . I was half expecting them to say no so when they didn't, I was like SCORE!


----------



## natura87

My b.a.s.k has shipped.


----------



## Eisani

Zaz I'm surprised, they usually don't allow stuff like that to be returned.

IDareT'sHair I still can't think of what it smells like...Bee Mine Curlly Butter? Idk.


----------



## Golden75

Used up about 1/2 of my 4oz jar of KBB .  I will probably DC again sometime this weekend, so I'll be done, but I need to add something to stretch it.  It's odd, whenever I get to the end of a product, it turns to magic in my hair and makes it feel soo good, so that it goes on the repurchase list.  This KBB bet' not even try it!

I realized I no longer had a liquid detangler to use on dry hair.  I frantically searched my liquid sprays, and Oyin Frank said detangler, gave it a shot - .  I plan to re-up on Oyin Honey Hemp, will definately grab another juice, after no buy of course.

MADE MY FIRST PUFF!!! And my fro is looking good!


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Zaz
> 
> Hold Up!
> 
> You took something back you had a Year Ago? *i'm dead*........
> 
> Hmp. Ain't No Shame in the PJ Game...


 hmp she got me thinking about taking my ASIAN stuff back lol.


----------



## Golden75

My headache is back.  All day had a headache.  Slept most of the day because of it.  Was supposed to make so cocktails, but meh.

Gonna pop more advil, rinse out the dc, do I don't know what to my hair for the night, eat some ice cream, and chillax in bed.  Hopefully Fool will keep his noise down to a minimum when he gets back.


----------



## Seamonster

shay I am wondering about returning my keracare 

chebaby Mozeke makes some great products, and they are affordable, but she is still working out the kinks in her operations. Place an order when the products are on sale. Just be a little patient with her, this Christmas, her business increased, and she didn't expect it. She ordered from her suppliers, and they sent her bad products, then customs refused to give her some of her raw materials. I felt so bad for her. I understand because the raw herbs I ordered prior to Christmas just got here.


----------



## divachyk

I have to pull myself out of this sad little mood I've slipped into this week.  

I will cowash to help soothe the soul. Likely to use HV 24/7. I should use it up this session. 

Zaz, I'm totally done with my tangle teezer also. I never battle splits like I am now.


----------



## divachyk

In other news -- 

chebaby, my avocado butter arrived today  THANK YOU chica!
robot., I don't have the eco any more, sorry about that. 

I received my french roller knockoffs yesterday and my Optimum setting lotion today.


----------



## chebaby

divachyk said:


> In other news --
> 
> @chebaby, my avocado butter arrived today  THANK YOU chica!
> @robot., I don't have the eco any more, sorry about that.
> 
> I received my french roller knockoffs yesterday and my Optimum setting lotion today.


 lol im glad it came. its a big ole tub aint it


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@chebaby

Well Lady! We made it 13 Days. I'm rather proud. 

Last time, I think you made it 2 days and I made it 3 (or the other way around), but we were Both an EPIC FAIL


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Well Lady! We made it 13 Days. I'm rather proud.
> 
> Last time, I think you made it 2 days and I made it 3 (or the other way around), but we were Both an EPIC FAIL


  we made it!!!! and we still got 50 11 more days to go.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> we made it!!!! *and we still got 50 11 more days to go*.


 
chebaby

Shole Do! 

60-11..........


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Shole Do!
> 
> 60-11..........


  im thinking about selling my qhemet stuff. why do i even buy qhemet????


----------



## robot.

i applied for two more campus jobs today yall. i mean. i have two now, but i'm tryna drop/replace one  wish me luck!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> im thinking about selling my qhemet stuff. why do i even buy qhemet????


 
chebaby

Girl, I don't know, but you keep tryna' make it work! 

You definitely won't have any problem selling it tho', especially since she keeps delaying that durn Sale.

Those will be Red Hot Items!


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Girl, I don't know, but you keep tryna' make it work!
> 
> You definitely won't have any problem selling it tho', especially since she keeps delaying that durn Sale.
> 
> Those will be Red Hot Items!


 i know right i just keep trying. i might keep my detangling ghee though but err thang else can go.


----------



## SimJam

Hay ladies I finally finished that SSI coco creme and Im about to finish some BFH Mango Macadamia Mask with this overnight baggy Im about to do.

Im feeling all kinds of tired ... was up until 2:00 this morning helping my coworker with an assignment, then I was too tired to go to work on time, so I worked from home today.

Now I have a headache but I cant fall asleep ... I already have sleep issues I cant deal with this, and the anxiety of feeling like I cant sleep is making me not fall asleep ... anyhoo, Im babbling and Im done putting this BFH on so Imma try go to sleep.


----------



## Seamonster

Lawd I had to resist buying chebaby qhemet, she had two products I have yet to try. But I was strong, it is only day 13, lol. 

I used up KBN Shealoe conditioner, great co wash. Using Claudies Moisturizing conditioner next or Silk Dreams Destination Hydration. I might use the Claudies moisturizing as a base for some of my herbs?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

SimJam curlyhersheygirl Seamonster divachyk Zaz

chebaby has some QB for Sale!oke:oke:

Ya'll betta' gone & Get it


----------



## chebaby

Seamonster, girl you dont have to resist im just joking. stay strong on your no buy girl.


----------



## Seamonster

IDareT'sHair said:


> SimJam curlyhersheygirl Seamonster divachyk Zaz
> 
> chebaby has some QB for Sale!oke:oke:
> 
> Ya'll betta' gone & Get it



Lol, I already saw and wanted it, but I am being strong. Boy if it wasn't 13 days into the no buy


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@chebaby

My Entire QB Stash, I've gotten it from You!

And Fab and La Colocha and Charz and beautyaddict1913

I've only bought sample sizes, but all my Full Sizes I've gotten via Swap.


----------



## Seamonster

chebaby said:


> Seamonster, girl you dont have to resist im just joking. stay strong on your no buy girl.



 It is so hard sometimes, if this was close to valentines day I would have got that Qhemet. Especially since I am salty with QB for taking so long to have the sale.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> My Entire QB Stash, I've gotten it from You!
> 
> And Fab and La Colocha and Charz and beautyaddict1913
> 
> I've only bought sample sizes, but all my Full Sizes I've gotten via Swap.


 girl i know. i buy it and then send it right off to you or someone else lol. but thats the best way to get stuff, in a swap


----------



## chebaby

Seamonster said:


> It is so hard sometimes, if this was close to valentines day I would have got that Qhemet. Especially since I am salty with QB for taking so long to have the sale.


 i feel ya.
i got a bunch of stuff i wanna sell but i dont wanna run to the PO too many times


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

I know what you mean about that durn P.O.

I bumped that old thread I had & in less than 2 seconds it sold.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> I know what you mean about that durn P.O.
> 
> I bumped that old thread I had & in less than 2 seconds it sold.


 chile i cant stand the PO and now that they cutting back they be having 1 person working all day long


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

I was honestly surprised it Sold so FAST!  I was really happy though.  

It makes me feel like I'm getting rid of _'stuff'_.erplexed


----------



## Zaz

IDareT'sHair the only thing I really wanna try from Qhemet right now is the CTDG but even that I'd have to get in a swap, I'm really trying to make it at least through January before I cave. I need to significantly curb my spending 

If chebaby would be willing to trade some CTDG for some Curls products, I have backups of the whipped cream and milkshake (and maybe souffle I can't remember).


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Zaz

I didn't know errbody was waiting on CTDG.  WOW!


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> I was honestly surprised it Sold so FAST! I was really happy though.
> 
> *It makes me feel like I'm getting rid of 'stuff'*.erplexed


 yep i know what you mean.
i got a lot of stuff i need to get rid of. like the whole AV line what was i thinking???

Zaz, girl i just got rid of my curls whipped cream a few weeks ago and i already have the milkshake lol.


----------



## divachyk

chebaby - I got a good chuckle when I opened the box. I was like gahlee that's big. Your qhemet is tempting but I'mma hold out a lil' while longer.  Look IDareT'sHair tryna make us cave first so she can buy some BASK.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

No, Ya'll was the Ones Hoopin' 'bout QB and that Sale.  

So, Nah, here's some QB right in ya'll faces.....

And all ya'll back-trackin'

divachyk


----------



## divachyk

SimJam, I'm a self proclaimed insomniac and have to take melatonin to sleep or else I'll be up all times a night eyes wide open. 

IDareT'sHair, my qhemet interests are CTDG and BRBC.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

Lawd...Why you tryna' get rid of Afroveda?erplexed


----------



## IDareT'sHair

divachyk

She got BRBCerplexed


----------



## divachyk

IDareT'sHair - You rocky balboa'd me on that.... I am indeed back tracking. I actually decided not to buy Qhemet. I want it but I seriously can do without it for now. I'll wait to my stash gets a bit lower.


----------



## Zaz

chebaby said:


> yep i know what you mean.
> i got a lot of stuff i need to get rid of. like the whole AV line what was i thinking???
> 
> Zaz, girl i just got rid of my curls whipped cream a few weeks ago and i already have the milkshake lol.



That's all I have jars on jars on jars of  Well other than their shampoo, which is cheaper than ctdg, and their conditioner, which I know you already have.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Zaz  You sound like me & MD.  I know I probably have 20+ Jars...

divachyk  No, I'm not buying a thing.  I got some other things to take care of.  Like them durn Taxes.


----------



## divachyk

@IDareT'sHair - I feel you on that because let's see hmmmm, within the past 3 or 4 months we've been hit with one thing after another. Within the last week or so, we purchased a new mattress which was somewhat planned for but then out of nowhere comes $600 in unexpected car repairs. NICE!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@divachyk

Yeah, the Joys of Home Ownership. I wish it could all be just Fun & Games. But Life happens.

And to be Honest, if I did purchase b.a.s.k. it would just be stocked up with the rest of the stuff.

No telling when I'd ever get around to it.


----------



## mkd

Hey everybody!  I am just getting under the steamer.  I still have to roller set, it's going to be a long night.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

mkd

You said you were steaming with SSI Okra right?


----------



## mkd

IDareT'sHair said:


> mkd
> 
> You said you were steaming with SSI Okra right?



Yep!  

It's hard trying to use one conditioner until its gone, am trying to use all of one moisturizing con and one protein con at a time.  That's boring though.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Lawd...Why you tryna' get rid of Afroveda?erplexed


 some of them i just dont want. like the whipped gelly(cause im so in love with DM DCC and bee mine curly butter), and the cocolatte(i just dont want it).


----------



## Brownie518

mkd

You are so right about using one thing. I was thinking about this last night. Right now, I have Claudie's Protein and SSI Okra open. For Moisture, I have CD Black Vanilla Smoothie, MD Sweet Milk, MD Coffee & Kokum, and b.a.s.k. Cacao. The moistures are 8 ounces so I get maybe 5 uses. I need my variety.


----------



## divachyk

I'm sitting here air drying and it's taking forever to dry! I cowashed and used up HV 24/7 like I thought. Used BFH desert castor as a LI and think I put way too much on because my hair feels a little sticky and stiff. Not protein stiff but product caked on stiff.


----------



## chebaby

i cant wait to co wash tomorrow. i might use deva curl one condition as a leave in.


----------



## Eisani

I can't keep buying polish like this .  I need a fix of some sort. I'm getting some weird message on Paypal asking to verify my account numbers. Lemme see if they're open now so I can call.


----------



## Golden75

divachyk said:


> @SimJam, I'm a self proclaimed insomniac and have to take melatonin to sleep or else I'll be up all times a night eyes wide open.
> 
> @IDareT'sHair, my qhemet interests are CTDG and BRBC.


 
divachyk - MELATONIN! When I read SimJam post was trying to think of it.  My mom gave me some for my sleep issues.  I never took it, but she swears by it.

I'm still trying to decide on QB too.  I keep buying it, but not sure if it is doing a thang! The CTDG, yeah thats good stuff .  I dumped errythang else off my wishlist except that.


----------



## beautyaddict1913

I'm excited about holding out until Black Friday. The only thing I need more of is tea spritz and I'm perfectly capable of making it myself. I just don't want to have to worry about preserving it so I need to find a tea spritz in a larger bottle because I have been running through that stuff so quickly! The only other thing I have to buy is some more monoi cloud from hairitage since she ordered the monoi de Tahiti fragrance for me. Other than that I'm set for the year. I am looking forward to hauling fa da lawd for black Friday lol


----------



## Shay72

I keep saying I need to quit Julep. I need to before I get my next order . Especially since I gave all of the polish I had to my co-workers' daughters.

I keep forgetting about the MD sale. I can take this opportunity to try her body butters. I've never ordered from her because there are too many choices which is overwhelming and she ships Fed Ex . Oh yeah I don't like her site set up either.


----------



## Shay72

Well damn it's only on conditioners. I hate specific sales like that.


----------



## Ltown

Eisani said:


> I feel so violated that the 20000th post is by someone I don't know . Hey anyway


 
Eisani, and they came it just to do that too! lurkers

IDareT'sHair, you doing good day 14 today! That bask YAM looks good but she'll come up with something else by the time you ready to buy. 

I got the cold bug from some jerk at work who came back after 3 days off folks are nasty not covering up their mouths. I have 4 day weekend off and I'm not trying to lay up being sick. So Thu-Fri I took nightquil the power drug for me. I'm feeling a little better, have alot of stuff to do today.


----------



## Shay72

Still buying stuff but at least it's not hair products ...

This site was posted in the baggy challenge:
http://store.bonbonscheveux.com/

I bought 2 of the hard candy ones since they have a plastic liner in them. I bought Cookies and Cream and Licorice.

Another site I just purchased from:
http://www.etsy.com/shop/VirtuousCreations

It was after watching a youtube video. In the video the vlogger used the loc soc to hold up her puff and nothing else. I'm like I will try that. When I double up on ouchless headbands or use old pantyhouse it's too tight. This might be just right. Of course the two I ordered are not on there but I ordered a black and ivory floral one and a beautiful mustard one with some designs on it. Shoot I just saw another one I wanted but I will wait.


----------



## SimJam

why is miss IDareT'sHair trying to derail us? Knowing my luck the next day after I snag the products from Che, QB would announce their sale and I wud have to pass my hauling because of this no-buy ....

No Mam .... I will be patiently waiting on QB's sale so I can haul enough for another year or two.


----------



## natura87

OMG. Why has it taken me this long to look into Hairatage Hydrations? 




I feel like I am always late to try haircare lines, but it is probably for the best, so i can let others try it out first to get a feel of what the company's customer service skills are like.


----------



## Eisani

Good morning ladies! I'm still getting a weird message on paypal. It says something about random security check and wants me to input my full account numbers. I can't even access the phone # to call w/o getting the message. What is this? It didn't come through an email, I only get the message when signing in to Paypal.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Eisani said:


> Good morning ladies! I'm still getting a weird message on paypal. *It says something about random security check and wants me to input my full account numbers*. I can't even access the phone # to call w/o getting the message. What is this? It didn't come through an email, I only get the message when signing in to Paypal.


 
Eisani  I think I got that but never responded. 

I can't remember now.  You can always call PayPal & ask them. 

But I didn't do it.


----------



## chebaby

Please everyone pray for my daddy. He's going into the hospital now pass pray. Thank you.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

Sure Che! :blowkiss: 

My prayers are that he will make a Full Recovery.  And that His Health will be restored.  

And that The Lord will watch over the Hospital Staff to make the right decisions concerning his Care.


----------



## Ltown

chebaby, my prayers for yor father and the family may he have a speedy recovery.


----------



## Golden75

chebaby - hope he gets better soon.


----------



## mkd

chebaby, praying for your father.  

I am kicking myself for waiting so long to get a steamer.


----------



## Eisani

IDareT'sHair did you get the message when you signed into paypal though? It wasn't an email. 

chebaby Praying for a full and speedy recovery for your dad.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Eisani said:


> @IDareT'sHair did you get the message when you signed into paypal though? It wasn't an email.


 
Eisani

I think mine came via email alledgedly from PayPal.  I disregarded it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

mkd said:


> *I am kicking myself for waiting so long to get a steamer*.


 
mkd

To me, it's wasn't worth Investing $1,000,000 into DC'ers without being able to steam them in


----------



## Eisani

IDareT'sHair said:


> Eisani
> 
> I think mine came via email alledgedly from PayPal.  I disregarded it.



Yea, I always disregard those emails. This one was came up when I signed directtly into Paypal from my phone, ipad and work computer.  I changed my password and stuff.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Eisani

That was Smart.

What are you doing?


----------



## Eisani

IDareT'sHair looking at boo reupholster this car he's been working on as a tribute to his dad. My baby has some skills. What you doin?


----------



## chebaby

Thanx everyone. We are at the second hospital waiting now but things are looking good. They thought he was having a heart attack but now they think it might be a clot. But he can breathe now and his pressure is down.
Thanx for your prayers


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Eisani

WOW!  He does have some Skillzzzzzz!

Talking on the Phone, watching Law & Order _Criminal Intent Marathon_, talking to You!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> Thanx everyone. We are at the second hospital waiting now but things are looking good. They thought he was having a heart attack but now they think it might be a clot. *But he can breathe now and his pressure is down.*
> Thanx for your prayers


 
chebaby 

That's Good News.  Stay Prayerful & Be Encouraged.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

chebaby Glad to hear things are moving in the right direction with your dad. I will keep him in prayer.


----------



## Eisani

chebaby glad to see he's improving. Make sure he stays compliant with doctor's orders and doesn't try to leave before they give the okay.

IDareT'sHair the car looks amazng. He found the car in storage this summer after his dad died. He's been restoring and customizing it for him. He got his passion for cars from his dad and says he's still feels close to him when he's working on the car. Idk what he's gonna do when it's all done. I feel bad for him. They were verrrry close.


----------



## mkd

Eisani, I think I may have gotten that PayPal message before.  I believe it was legit but I think you are right to call PayPal before you plate the info.


----------



## Shay72

chebaby
Happy to hear your father is doing better. You and your family are in my thoughts.

My lazy a$$ still needs to cowash. I shared a personal trng appt with my supervisor yesterday and from my booty down hurts .


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Eisani  It's extremely hard losing a Parent. 

Especially if the two of you were extremely close.  My heart goes out to him.


----------



## chebaby

Chello ladies
i want to thank you all for the prayers again. My dad will probably be here for two days or so but hes up eating , talking and laughing so i feel very calm. I thank God for being on his side.

On another note obviously i havent done my hair and it looks a mess. Lol ill do it tomorrow if i have time.


----------



## Eisani

Paypal deal was legit. Now let me order this nail polish from Bulgaria 

chebaby that's good to hear! You have a legit reason for your hair looking a mess.

IDareT'sHair my boo seems so lost some days.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> Chello ladies
> i want to thank you all for the prayers again. My dad will probably be here for two days or so but hes up eating , talking and laughing so i feel very calm. I thank God for being on his side.
> 
> On another note obviously i havent done my hair and it looks a mess. Lol ill do it tomorrow if i have time.


 
chebaby 

That wonderful Che!  Lawd....I know you were Scared.

Eisani  Glad that's taken care of w/PayPal.  I thought you were on a No Polish....

In Hair News..Wonder where my Hairveda is?  I needs a Package.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I was thinking about Hendigo-ing on Monday, but I may wait.  I don't want to spend all day Henna-ing.

I can't wait to use up some stuff.  Hopefully soon.erplexed


----------



## Eisani

Did I say I was on a no polish? I don't remember alladat . After this haul though I am going to sit down until the new Zoya polishes come out. Lawd spring is approaching, there's going to be collections poppin up errr where.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Eisani said:


> *Did I say I was on a no polish? I don't remember alladat . After this haul though I am going to sit down until the new Zoya polishes come out. Lawd spring is approaching, there's going to be collections poppin up errr where.*


 
Eisani

I'm just messin' with you. 

All Ya'll Need to be on a No-Polish. 

And I am so glad I don't have that addiction....


----------



## Eisani

IDareT'sHair I ordered two of the wall mounted polish racks. They each hold 90


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Eisani said:


> @IDareT'sHair I ordered two of the wall mounted polish racks. They each hold 90


 
Eisani

Yeah, like the ones they have at the Salon.  That was Smart. 

Great Idea.

I'll be glad when that b.a.s.k. Sale is over.


----------



## Brownie518

chebaby 

So glad you're father is doing well


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

Hey Ms. B!  What's up?  When are you doing your Hair?  I'm thinking of my little Regi for Monday.

I may wait until Tuesday.  Did you get your Claudie?


----------



## Shay72

I miss Sunshine . I need some good ole yellow, scented, whipped shea butter. I mean I still have a lot of Sunshine left I just need to get ready. I think I may order from that Knapsgirl woman again. ButtersNBars pissed me off with their shipping. Prices are good but I ain't paying $10.95 for an order of $16.98 . You know that ish will fit in an envelope.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Shay72

I agree about BnB's. 

I can only order from her like BF when or she had that Free Shipping, I think it was Cyber Monday.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> Hey Ms. B!  What's up?  When are you doing your Hair?  I'm thinking of my little Regi for Monday.
> 
> I may wait until Tuesday.  Did you get your Claudie?



IDareT'sHair

Hey, T!! I'm here at work, with attitude of course. These high strung folks in here are gettin on my last nerve!! I did my hair on Friday.  I'll be doing it again on Wednesday morning. 
My Claudie should be here Tuesday or Wednesday. 



Shay72 said:


> I miss Sunshine . I need some good ole yellow, scented, whipped shea butter. I mean I still have a lot of Sunshine left I just need to get ready. I think I may order from that Knapsgirl woman again. ButtersNBars pissed me off with their shipping. Prices are good but I ain't paying $10.95 for an order of $16.98 . You know that ish will fit in an envelope.



Shay72

I miss Sunshine, too! Well, I still have that big huge jar, something like 24oz plus one or two 8 ouncers. But, Shi Naturals Prepoo buttercreme is close.  Nothing can really beat Sunshine, though. What are you thinking of getting from 'that Knapsgirl woman?'


----------



## Eisani

IDareT'sHair I thought it was smart too until I realized I'll need a couple more. Lemme go browse Mitamins. Boo went to get Chinese  for our movie night.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Eisani  Chinese sounds thebomb.com

Brownie518  I can't wait to try that Pre-Poo Buttercreme.  I asked you a question in the Coffee/Tea Thread.


----------



## Golden75

I got my Claudies today.  That's it for hair for a bit.

Otherwise I'm doing good. Last hair related purchase was on the 1st or 2nd.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Eisani
> 
> Yeah, like the ones they have at the Salon.  That was Smart.
> 
> Great Idea.
> 
> *I'll be glad when that b.a.s.k. Sale is over*.



  

IDareT'sHair - you funny


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

Gurl...It's workin' my Nerves.  And it's only 15%.


----------



## Golden75

Eisani said:


> Did I say I was on a no polish? I don't remember alladat . After this haul though I am going to sit down until the new Zoya polishes come out. Lawd spring is approaching, there's going to be collections poppin up errr where.


 
@Eisani - yeah i'm scared to see all the pretty spring and summer colors. Trying hard not haul.

I got 2 generous samples of Deep moisturizing conditioner . I also got 2 grape jolly ranchers & box of raisins erplexed.

The Tiffani & Iman smell similiar, the Tiff is a bit stronger.  They have a sweet candy-like scent.  Not bad. Hmmm kinda of like grape jolly ranchers.


----------



## Shay72

Brownie518 said:


> @Shay72
> 
> I miss Sunshine, too! Well, I still have that big huge jar, something like 24oz plus one or two 8 ouncers. But, Shi Naturals Prepoo buttercreme is close.  Nothing can really beat Sunshine, though. What are you thinking of getting from 'that Knapsgirl woman?'


 
Oops forgot about the pre poo buttercream . I even said it reminded me of sunshine . Knapsgirl has a few scented shea butters and I liked them before I just felt like you could still smell the shea butter. I think you and chebaby tried her shea butter too.


----------



## natura87

Hello ladies. 

Just catching up, Che I read about your dad being in the hospital and i will keep him in my prayers.

I am thinking about starting my own No Buy.  At least for a few months.


----------



## Brownie518

Shay72

Knapsgirl...? I'll have to check. I don't remember trying her stuff but with all the stuff I buy, who knows. But that Prepoo buttercreme is real nice!!!


----------



## Shay72

Brownie518
That's the danger of being a pj. But her shea butter is called 'Lil Better Butter. Maybe that will help you remember.


----------



## Brownie518

Shay72

I was just looking...I remember checking it out but I didn't purchase. It sounds like something I would definitely like!!


----------



## bronzebomb

earlier this week "he" said I looked old with this wig. This week "he" said, Nah, I like dat!

SMH, he doesn't know what he is talking about! its the same hair!  maybe it's the glasses.erplexed


----------



## divachyk

Playing catch up --

@Eisani, I lost my dad when I was in middle school and it was tough. Still is some days because I just want to kick it with him. I was a daddy's girl; even named after him. Re: Polish. I was polish shopping for my niece's bday but ended up buying for myself. 

@chebaby, glad dad is doing better. Please make sure he follow the dr's recommendations, etc. I will keep him uplifted in prayer.

@Golden75, melatonin is good stuff. Safe. Effective.


----------



## bronzebomb

I just caught up on the previous posts.

chebaby - glad to see your dad is better.  Girl, stay by his side.  It feels good to be near someone you love.


----------



## Golden75

divachyk - thanks on the melatonin tip. On the np tip, I want a helmer!


----------



## Golden75

Think I'm going to dv tomorrow so I can bang out this kbbllm. 

Doing a full head baggy with oyin dew. I think I like it. Going to use it the next few days as my moisturizer. Have about 1/3 left. If I like, will go on the list with Frank juice & honey hemp.


----------



## Brownie518

I need to try some melatonin


bronze - "he" is . And needs 
Both of those pics look cute!!


----------



## chebaby

i just cleansed my hair with daily fix and used some direct leave in, now im waiting for itto dry so i can throw it in a puff.

bronze, your hair looks fine. dont pay him any attention lol.


----------



## robot.

glad to hear your dad is doing better, che!


----------



## Ltown

chebaby, glad to hear your father is doing better!


----------



## Eisani

bronzebomb I like that wig. For him it could be the glasses, but I say that wig is versatile. You went from professional to HAWT . That wig can be both conservative and sexy. He buggin!


----------



## bronzebomb

Brownie518 said:


> I need to try some melatonin
> 
> 
> bronze - "he" is . And needs
> Both of those pics look cute!!


 


chebaby said:


> i just cleansed my hair with daily fix and used some direct leave in, now im waiting for itto dry so i can throw it in a puff.
> 
> bronze, your hair looks fine. dont pay him any attention lol.


 


Eisani said:


> @bronzebomb I like that wig. For him it could be the glasses, but I say that wig is versatile. You went from professional to HAWT . That wig can be both conservative and sexy. He buggin!


 
Thanks Ladies.  I had been in a funk about my hair and "my style" but it's me.  He either needs to "like" my style or move on.  Cuz, I'm 42 and I'm not changing.  

I thought about, what if I change and he still leaves???  

He needs to accept it. Period.


----------



## Ltown

Hey ladies, i'm down with vertigo and cold so haven't chatted much.  shay send me some ayurveda products thanks!   I haven't touch the hair in 3 days, all this sickness on my days off, tomorrrow i will probably get better.   

I read in suggestion forum the site will be blackout on 18th.  

I hope to dye, dc, tea rinse tomorrow.  No dent in the stash, i think the products are so thick you don't need/use much.  

Bronze, you are pretty if so not happy with hair really! He's superficial.


----------



## chebaby

My dad might get out today 

Lown i hope you feel better.

My hair is so dry lol. I cleansed last night with daily fix and didnt follow up with a conditioner


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@chebaby Glad Daddy-Che is doing good. I hope he comes on Home today!

@bronzebomb Gurl...Don't let that Man worry you. 

He'll have you all messed up in the Head foolin' with him.  

Have you with all kinds of 'inferiority complexes' and thangs. Just keep being your own Fabulous Self.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Afternoon Ladies, Just rubbed some Hairitage Hydrations Creamy Horsetail Butter on.  

I put it in a Jar.  I think I like it better in a Jar than a Tube.

May wait until Tuesday after work to do my hair.  I just wanna do nothing tomorrow.


----------



## chebaby

Lmao @ daddy che thank you T.
i dont feel like co washing again eventhough my hair is dry so i think i will spray on some greg juice and seal it with cocasta oil. Im not in the mood to re do it and braid. Ill puff it or bun it all week.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@chebaby

He is Che-Daddy! 

Glad he's doing well. But tell him to Slow His Roll & Stop Stressin'.

@bronzebomb Yeah, at 42, you shouldn't be worrying about none of that mess. 

If all he got to worry about is your Hurr...then he is Blessed to Have you.

All kinds of Krazies is out there these days and _boy_ worried about somebody's hair.


----------



## chebaby

I had to go back and read. I forgot to mention shay and Brownie, i do remember knapsgirl butter. But mine was too hard to be like sunshine. It was still a good butter though. For that same sunshine feel yall should use kbb hair cream. Only downside is kbb has glycerin in it so i guess that makes it seasonal.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

Why does Sunshine Feel Shay72 And Brownie518 should use KBB?  Does she 'promote' KBB too?

That's strange.  Seems like she would be pushing her own Line.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> He is Che-Daddy!
> 
> Glad he's doing well. But tell him to Slow His Roll & Stop Stressin'.
> 
> @bronzebomb Yeah, at 42, you shouldn't be worrying about none of that mess.
> 
> If all he got to worry about is your Hurr...then he is Blessed to Have you.
> 
> All kinds of Krazies is out there these days and _boy_ worried about somebody's hair.


 imma start calling him che-daddy lol. You and E must know him lol. You telling him slow down and i think E said dont let him leave the hospital. I had to laugh cause he was telling err body who would listen to get his bloomers cause he leaving lol.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> chebaby
> 
> Why does Sunshine Feel Shay72 And Brownie518 should use KBB?  Does she 'promote' KBB too?
> 
> That's strange.  Seems like she would be pushing her own Line.



Im on my nook so i probably worded it wrong. I meant if they were looking for that same feel that sunshine had(the texture) they should try kbb. It has about the same moisture but i like kbb better.


----------



## Shay72

chebaby
Mine wasn't hard. I like this Shi Naturals Pre Poo Buttercream so I think it will work

IDareT'sHair
I believe Che was saying if we want something that "feels" like Sunshine to try the KBB.


----------



## 13StepsAhead

Hey divas I just ordered the new saravun hair cream (broccoli and castor) and some more bobeam poo bars. They probably will get here after I leave so I'll have my mom ship them to me.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

13StepsAhead

When do you take off?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> imma start calling him che-daddy lol. You and E must know him lol. You telling him slow down and i think E said dont let him leave the hospital. *I had to laugh cause he was telling err body who would listen to get his bloomers cause he leaving lol.*


 

@chebaby  (at bolded)

Tell him to Take a Chill-Pill.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@chebaby

No, I read that Wrong Ltown-style.


----------



## 13StepsAhead

IDareT'sHair I leave this upcoming Sunday


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby  (at bolded)
> 
> Tell him to Take a Chill-Pill.



Lol girl hes a mess. Hes always been a jokester so i was happy to see him laughing.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

Talmbout some Bloomers *dead*

13StepsAhead

WOW!  That's soon.  Are you still Excited?


----------



## chebaby

Lol T, i thought it was me lol.

13, are you well stocked on all your hair products before you leave?(i know thats a stupid question since you a pj)


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> chebaby
> 
> Talmbout some Bloomers *dead*
> 
> 13StepsAhead
> 
> WOW!  That's soon.  Are you still Excited?



Lol he had the nurses rollin.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

13StepsAhead

I'm glad your Mom's Friend got that 75% discount at Fed-Ex.

That's a good thing.


----------



## 13StepsAhead

chebaby girl you know I'm well stocked. I packed some in each suitcase, packed a box to be shipped over and I have more that will stay here until I need more stuff.


----------



## 13StepsAhead

IDareT'sHair girl who you tellin that's like a god send because I will probably have her send over most of my hair products when I'm in need because I doubt I will find what I need p, especially when I go to Malaysia.


----------



## chebaby

13StepsAhead said:


> chebaby girl you know I'm well stocked. I packed some in each suitcase, packed a box to be shipped over and I have more that will stay here until I need more stuff.



Dang girl you dont play


----------



## IDareT'sHair

13StepsAhead said:


> @IDareT'sHair girl who you tellin that's like a god send because I will probably have her send over most of my hair products when I'm in need because I doubt I will find what I need p, especially when I go to Malaysia.


 
@13StepsAhead

I didn't know Malaysia was on your Roster? 

Lawd...You gone be Errrwhere.

How long in Malaysia?...


----------



## 13StepsAhead

chebaby I sure don't  but I think I'll be good for a while with what I will bring with me and the box that is being shipped.


----------



## 13StepsAhead

IDareT'sHair I'll be in each country for 6 months Geneva,Switzerland, kuala lumpur, Malaysia and Milan,Italy


----------



## divachyk

Hey Ladies, my internet company is having outages today so I'm having to lurk from my phone. Not cool.

Ltown, I read that about the forum outage in response to SOPA and PIPA (sp).


----------



## IDareT'sHair

13StepsAhead said:


> @IDareT'sHair I'll be in each country for 6 months Geneva,Switzerland,* kuala lumpur*, Malaysia and Milan,Italy


 

13StepsAhead

I've never heard of this place?erplexed


----------



## 13StepsAhead

It's the capital/ largest city in Malaysia


----------



## IDareT'sHair

13StepsAhead

That is so interesting.  So, when you come back to the US where will you be?


----------



## 13StepsAhead

IDareT'sHair I will come back to our NJ office. Although after my mini vaca back to Atlanta Ive been thinking of moving back down there more and more. I always said I wanted to move back and buy my house, but my visit definitely solidified that for me. However, I have to stay with this job for a few more years before I can officially start looking for a job in Atlanta.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

13StepsAhead

Sounds like You have a good Game Plan.  I'm sure everything will work out the way you want it to.


----------



## 13StepsAhead

IDareT'sHair said:


> 13StepsAhead
> 
> Sounds like You have a good Game Plan.  I'm sure everything will work out the way you want it to.



Thanks IDareT'sHair Im confident that everything will work out as I plan, but I'm only 24 so I'm not in a rush; Ill take it how it comes.


----------



## divachyk

I went to get a conditioner out of my mini fridge to find it and about 10 other products are frozen solid. Panic mode! Does freezing damage products? Do I thaw them out by letting them sit out for a period of time? 

Sent from my DROIDX


----------



## robot.

13steps, can i come with you?  are you military? i didn't know you were leaving, a whole new country is so exhilarating !


----------



## 13StepsAhead

robot.  I work for a local company within their HR function and I will participatingnin an 18month HR management trainee program. It's very exhilarating, I'm thinking of starting a blog to document my journey/travels


----------



## 13StepsAhead

Oh yea, I just used up a DB pumpkin conditioner


----------



## IDareT'sHair

divachyk

Plenty of folks Freeze Products (the handmades).  I have that Afroveda Fruit Cocktail in my Freezer nah.  

(My 1st time Freezing anything except Henna).  So we'll see how it goes.erplexed

I think they should be good.


----------



## robot.

why is there always some kind of shipping mishap before a holiday?


----------



## divachyk

What a relief IDareT'sHair. Thanks for the input re: product freezing. 

Sent from my DROIDX


----------



## IDareT'sHair

divachyk

Yeah, plenty of folks Freeze QB and some of the others often.  I've never tried it intentionally though.  This AV will be my 1st time.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

robot. said:


> *why is there always some kind of shipping mishap before a holiday? *


 
robot.

What Happened Ro?


----------



## robot.

IDareT'sHair said:


> robot.
> 
> What Happened Ro?



i ordered a face cream i wanted to use tonight so when i came home, i fully expected it to be waiting for me. i guess it needed some kind of signature confirmation bc when i checked tracking, it said delivery attempted, notice left.

why do i need to sign for less than one ounce of face cream?!  pop that **** in the mailbox and keep it moving! and since tomorrow is a holiday i can't get it til tuesday.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I wonder when my HV Gone Ship?  

Not b/c I _'need'_ it, but I just wants me a Package.....

I shoulda' had her to send me 1 a month instead of all 5 so, I would have something to look forward to.


----------



## divachyk

re: HV IDareT'sHair, that would have given you something to look forward to. I am a birchbox subscriber so I have something to keep me occupied until I can resume hair product shopping. I will say this, now that I'm no longer buying, it's giving me the opportunity to focus my eyes on all that I do have and truthfully, I needed to have stopped buying sometime ago. So taking a pause in my buying has been an eye opening experience.

robot. I hate when that happens. My Pibbs is suppose to be delviered tomorrow. It's being delivered by UPS. Not sure if they work on MLK. I sure am hoping so!


----------



## natura87

Hello ladies. 

Just got off work, will co-cleanse with CJ Daily Fix and DC with Purabody's Chocolate Smoothie. Right now I am retweaking my lesson plans for the next few weeks, so although I have tomorrow off I will be busy doing that.


----------



## natura87

IDareT'sHair said:


> I wonder when my HV Gone Ship?
> 
> Not b/c I _'need'_ it, but I just wants me a Package.....
> 
> I shoulda' had her to send me 1 a month instead of all 5 so, I would have something to look forward to.



Still trying to figure out why Hairveda will never take my money.


----------



## Brownie518

Hey, ladies!! I'm here at work, wishing I was home (Let's go, GIANTS!!!)

I can't wait to wash my hair. I like going through the whole process. I plan to prepoo with CPR, wash with CD Black Vanilla shampoo, and DC with either MD Sweet Milk or bask Cacao.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@natura87 That's Strange Girl. 

Especially when she comes back 2 weeks after I asked for something via email and Snatches my monneee outta my Purse. (And sends me an Invoice).

@divachyk Now picture yours 10x's worse. 

Imma seriously spend this time (year) focusing on measurable outcomes.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *I can't wait to wash my hair. I like going through the whole process.* I plan to prepoo with CPR, wash with CD Black Vanilla shampoo, and DC with either MD Sweet Milk or bask Cacao.


 
@Brownie518

I like it too Ms. B.

I think Tuesday, Imma: Pre-Poo with that Caffeine Creme, Cowash with Oyin Honey Hemp. Do a Coffee Rinse and Slap some L'anza Reconstructor on top (get under dryer), Rinse & Steam with Marie Dean.

Close it out with a Black Tea Rinse followed by HV's ACV


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair

What's that Caffeine creme again? I keep forgetting what you told me.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

It's a Green Tea & 6% Caffeine Pre-Poo Cream Rx I got off Esty.


----------



## Golden75

divachyk - that's why I subscribed to BB, just to have something come to me once a month to keep me sane.  I wanted to try Julep, $20 a month isn't bad, but more than I'm willing to spend.

I bought another Melmer.  My nail polish needs more space, but I can also put some other things in there, I'll have enough space.  Got the electric screwdriver, bout to go to town on it now!

Will use up this KBB tomorrow. I really want to try the Claudies, sample, but must finish the KBB.

Dang my seafood lasagna is smelling dabomb.com!  Time to take it out the oven.


----------



## natura87

IDareT'sHair said:


> @natura87 That's Strange Girl.
> 
> Especially when she comes back 2 weeks after I asked for something via email and Snatches my monneee outta my Purse. (And sends me an Invoice).
> 
> @divachyk Now picture yours 10x's worse.
> 
> Imma seriously spend this time (year) focusing on measurable outcomes.



It has happened so many times I dont even try anymore.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

natura87

I'm surprised. 

I wonder what happens? 

That really don't sound like BJ:dollar::dollar::dollar::dollar:


----------



## robot.

i did a braidout with saravun broccoli butter on blowdried hair (low heat + grapeseed oil). i wish i had done chunkier braids, but i'm excited. the bling i get from that broccoli butter is amazing! thanks so much, T!


----------



## natura87

IDareT'sHair said:


> natura87
> 
> I'm surprised.
> 
> I wonder what happens?
> 
> That really don't sound like BJ:dollar::dollar::dollar::dollar:



I dont even know. I just clicked the X  in the corner and headed to Aveyou last time it happened. My monee is good elsewhere apparently


----------



## natura87

Like I'll have everything in the car ret ta go and then when I try to pay it says my card wont work. Like ...really, just used it 10 minutes ago and it worked just fine.Also, when I try to click on the bundled packages it gives me a page that says "Error". I have never had this issue with any other company.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Hey ladies; how's everyone doing?

I had an impromptu play off party last night and my house needed extra attention. DH and his friends were supposed to be tailgating but it was freezing last night and they came back here. It was fun but took away some of my down time today 

I really like that CR DC; that's a definite repurchase. I may treat myself to some MD not sure yet.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl

You keep making me wanna Bust that CR out!  I can't wait to try it.

Yeah, you should get/try some MD.  (For Shole)


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair For some reason I wasn't in a rush to use it but I wanted to steam my hair and need something with a bit of protein. My hair was so lush after I was amazed. I'm gonna try it without steam to see if I get  comparable results.


----------



## divachyk

I am so lost without internet. These fools talking it might not be back up and going until tomorrow night. What the what!

Golden75, dang hun your nail polish stash is growing.


----------



## Eisani

I keep making carts and emptying them. I wanna buy something, I just don't know what. I've made carts on Kyra's, Aveyyou, BONY, Amazon and Ebay


----------



## Golden75

divachyk - oh yes, and in such a short time.  I'm cutting back on NP too.  I think its been 7 days.  I've looked but not bought.  Holding out for new collections, and I have 2 orders coming so that's keeping me sane.

Eisani - i've been doing the same thing.  Making carts, but then I remember that money can go towards paying a bill, or my savings.  The thought process is helping. helping


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I had a $2,000 Tax bill and last night my Furnace was ackin' up (no heat) and it is Frigid Herrah.  

So ya'll know I ain't thankin' 'bout hittin' PayNah right about Nah.

I didn't hafta' pay for the furnace (praise Gawd).  

But, nah...Imma KIM in my Stash.erplexed

ETA:  used up 1 Claudie Rejuvenating Hairline & Temple Balm Revitalizer.  Have back ups of the back ups.


----------



## divachyk

Amen to not having to pay for furnace IDareT'sHair. Furnace acting up in the winter for you is equivalent to us being without A/C in the summer. That was miserable.

Golden75, stay skrong guhl.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

divachyk  Yeah.  

And It's still chilly in here, but they were here 1st thing in the a.m.  It's gone take a minute to heat things up.

Praise Gawd for extended/maintenace warranties/agreements.

I shole hope these big ticket items slow down.


----------



## divachyk

I know that's right IDareT'sHair. We both have been hit a bunch as of late.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@divachyk I know we sure have.   

Good story is....we have a decent size stash so the N/B is right on time.

And my determination to focus on progress/outcomes takes the pain outta these PayNah Hittin' Fangers!


----------



## divachyk

I got my Aveyou today! They gave me a white bag this time. I want a pink one dangit!

The Curls conditioner is ginormous! I still have another aveyou voucher to use by tomorrow. I never did buy the clarisonic but I just really am not ready to put the difference with the groupon to get the clarisonic so I guess it's more hair products.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

divachyk

There's no Mail today?  Did it come Fed-Ex?  

I thought errthang was closed today?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

divachyk

Is it a 75 or 50?

I'd get some CJ and a DM Super Butter Creme.  Or, some HTN & CJ.


----------



## Golden75

Welp! Imma get my lazy arse outta bed.  

Co-wash with HV 24/7 (almost done), DC KBB, Maybe another rinse with the HV 24/7, moisturize with Oyin Dew, and may spritz on SD Waterfalls, air dry, then put it twists which will take forever.  

Must get cracking now. 

IDareT'sHair & divachyk - my big incidentals happened around Christmas, I was none to pleased.  Hoping nothing crazy happens for awhile.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75 divachyk

Yeah, them big ticket items ain't none too fun.

Gurl...Gone Get Up & Get Started!  That's why I didn't do mine today.  

I wanted to be 100% un-interrupted Lazy.


----------



## divachyk

Today is full of deliveries. Failed to mentioned our new bed was delivered earlier this morning.  Aveyou came Fed Ex around mid-day  and my Pibbs coming via UPS this afternoon.  

The remaining aveyou is $75 IDareT'sHair. USPS shuts it down on holidays but Fed Ex and UPS seem to work regardless. Good for me.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

divachyk

I guess there are still companies/organizations that still doesn't honor MLK Day.


----------



## Golden75

@IDareT'sHair - too many still don't honor the Man that made many things possible for us. It's sad & bit disturbing. I usually go to an annual MLK Jr Day luncheon with Mom & step-dad, but I just wanted to chill at home. Didn't do my hair yesterday, so getting it in today!

Got the heat cap on now. I just found an oil blend I threw together, months ago, i think its wheat germ oil, cocasta, jbco, camellia oil, possibly sweet almond, macadamia. I slathered it on top of my DC - WHOA felt amazing. 

@divachyk - I have 2 bloom.com vouchers, I want to use them towards a clarsonic. I'm going to drop the bomb on the big one. My skin is a mess! May splurge end of this month or early next month.

Oh yeh, I finished KBBLLHM , found 1/2 bottle BFH Pistachio Mask . I do like this DC, just forgot it was back there. Since I know this is on the expiry list it's the next DC to use up.


----------



## robot.

ladies!  i finally got the look i was going for! i am soooo excited! now i know how to get a big, loose curly fro!

my braidout is cute, fluffy, and hangs exactly how i want it too! and i have "big" hair!  i have been chasing this look all year (so 16 days) lol

next time, i won't blowdry it as straight (my hair straightens easily) or use some gel. i only used the butter so the hold is very soft.

i'll be back with pics later.


----------



## chebaby

chello ladies
im rocking a puff. its still kinda dry but its all good, ill spritz it with greg juice tomorrow morning before i hop in the shower cause i wont have time to do my hair tomorrrow either. 
ill be glad when i have time to deep condition my hair. not that its breaking or anything but i feel like ive been neglecting it.


----------



## Eisani

divachyk  UPS just delivered what I ordered boo for his bday. Now I just have to hide it for a while.

Golden75 I didn't buy anything except for a couple Revlon polishes today @ Walgreen's for BOGO 50% off. Bought Scandalous and Starry Pink. I'm still strongly considering ordering Claudie's when she reopens.


----------



## beautyaddict1913

Hello ladies. Just at home with lots of stuff to do for work (investigation reports and travel reimbursement). Last night i did an hot with grapeseed oil, then I detangled with knotty boy detangler, shampooed with Terresentials (doesn't remove gel very well), so I had to clean my edges with Shea moisture retention. Then I did henna overnight and got up this morning and rinsed with yes to tomatoes (used it up and I gave away all of my backups so I will be using Hairveda moist 24/7 after henna). I am sitting here dc'ing with sitrinillah. I need to steam but it's a lot going on at my house today so hopefully I can do it later. After I rinse I will leave in Enso Aloe and Marshmallow and do an overnight wash and go with ufd curly magic


----------



## chebaby

i want to buy something sooooo bad right now. i was doing good at first but now i just want to purchase something. i still want that curl junkie gel even though i dont need it. shoot i still havent used the gel mkd sent me.
and when i look at my stash i def. dont need nothing so imma sit on my hands for the next fe months lmao.


----------



## mkd

Hey ladies!  I have been lazy today.  I don't feel like going to work tomorrow but I need to change that mind frame and get myself in gear.


----------



## SimJam

Hay ladies ... yup my fangers are itching.

my first buys after the end of the nobuy will be some broccoli butter (been hearing too many good things abt it and some of that Tiiva naturals growth butter 

how da heck u even get butter from broccoli, or it it broccoli infused into some base butter???

ETA ok went to Saravun  ran out quickly.


----------



## divachyk

My Pibbs arrived! 

@Golden75 and @IDareT'sHair, typically the only places to close around here for some of the non-Thanksgiving and Christmas holidays are school, military and banks. Maybe a few other businesses but it's not a mass shutdown. Things tend to shut down for Thanksgiving and Christmas but even that's not always the case.


----------



## Eisani

chebaby I went and looked for the Pattern Pusha. It was oos . I just wanted to see


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I'm getting ready to pull out my stuff for tomorrow's wash day.

I am also back to Spritzing.  I'm spritzing with something _I think_ is Enso Naturals Sweet Agave Nectar.  

I poured it into a Spritz bottle & didn't Label it.

I gotta start remembering what I'm puttin' in bottles & jars.erplexed


----------



## chebaby

Eisani said:


> @chebaby I went and looked for the Pattern Pusha. It was oos . I just wanted to see


 
well since its oos, that saves me from going off the challenge imma stay skrong.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby Eisani 

All Ya'll WHO Wanna Buy Something....Please Stay Skrong.

_*until i can buy something too*_


----------



## bronzebomb

@chebaby - I want to purchase something too! I think I am going to get the NYX lipstick in Purple Rain and some weave. I just watched MsTanish1 on YouTube.

@IDareT'sHair - How is the AV Pom and Blue Spray? I'm not sure if I really like it yet.

@beautyaddict1913 - I washed my Halley's Curls. I think I am going to do a self install or a wig with it. I'm not paying $300 for Reneice to install!

I'm hearing one thing about the Pattern Pusha that I do not like: flakes! 

I only have a desire for a few more UFD products and the CJ Curl Queen. So the no-buy may be working for me.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

bronzebomb  I haven't tried it yet.  You know it takes me a minute to get to "stuff"  I'll probably pull it out sometime this Spring.

How's Mister-Man?  His ears are probably burnin'.


----------



## bronzebomb

IDareT'sHair - I haven't heard from him today. 

but this is my hair...and he is in OHIO and I'm in MARYLAND.  I went to a play off party yesterday and this guy was like I  your hair.  He talked to me all night! 

i'll have to see what Mister-Man is all about before I totally move on.  My feelings have been a little bruised.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

bronzebomb

Yeah, Hunny!  You got it going on.  Don't let 1 monkey stop your show.  

You are Fabulous any way You Do You.

See......Some other Man appreciates His Woman's Hair

Just act less interested in his opinion of you.....He'll come around.


----------



## Brownie518

Hey!!! I'm at work, as usual. We're getting our yearly evaluations right now (they determine how high our bonuses and raises are) and I got an excellent one! I can't wait for bonus time in March. 

I feel like 'celebrating' by buyin' some s**t...

I think I'll use that new b.a.s.k. Y.A.M. Nourisher this week


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518

Ms. B -- about to get P-A-I-D!!!! Gone Gurl....

Lemme go pull my stuff out for tommorrow to celebrate with Ms. B!

Keep me posted on bask


----------



## chebaby

bronzebomb said:


> @chebaby - I want to purchase something too! I think I am going to get the NYX lipstick in Purple Rain and some weave. I just watched MsTanish1 on YouTube.
> 
> @IDareT'sHair - How is the AV Pom and Blue Spray? I'm not sure if I really like it yet.
> 
> @beautyaddict1913 - I washed my Halley's Curls. I think I am going to do a self install or a wig with it. I'm not paying $300 for Reneice to install!
> 
> I'm hearing one thing about the Pattern Pusha that I do not like: flakes!
> 
> I only have a desire for a few more UFD products and the CJ Curl Queen. So the no-buy may be working for me.


 i keep hearing about the flakes too. but i think she did a formula change so maybe its better.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> Ms. B -- about to get P-A-I-D!!!! Gone Gurl....
> 
> Lemme go pull my stuff out for tommorrow to celebrate with Ms. B!
> 
> Keep me posted on bask



IDareT'sHair

I am loving bask.  All of it!! I've been looking at that Java thing they have. The ingredients sound good.


----------



## robot.

companies be tryna _kill_ me with the swindle yo but they ain't no match for me.  just this past weekend i got my vitamins/supplements for 1/3rd of regular price.  <--i couldn't find the less violent karate smiley lol

i'm tryna buy some collagen powder from one company that has the big size but not the small one.  now unless yall are out of small containers, if you have the materials to make the large size, you can make the small size! i sent them an email, we'll see what they say...


----------



## robot.

here it is. i was typing in "jackie chan"


----------



## natura87

Qhemet is playing with my emotions.





That is all.


----------



## Golden75

Well Oyin Dew is looking kind of good.  But why have I slept on the pudding? I did my first sucessful set of twist with it.  It smoothed my hair, gave a lil slip, some moisture, and seems to be providing some hold.  Then I read how to use: as moisturizer for hair & body, on the scalp, and can be used as a dc.  I only have a sample so I won't get to test it as a dc. I think pudding, frank or any juices, honey hemp are going on the staple list, may just keep a dew around too.  

This no buy will really make me evalute my products, and decide who gonna get my money.  Oyin is def on the list.


----------



## robot.

Golden75 said:


> Well Oyin Dew is looking kind of good.  But why have I slept on the pudding? I did my first sucessful set of twist with it.  It smoothed my hair, gave a lil slip, some moisture, and seems to be providing some hold.  Then I read how to use: as moisturizer for hair & body, on the scalp, and can be used as a dc.  I only have a sample so I won't get to test it as a dc. I think pudding, frank or any juices, honey hemp are going on the staple list, may just keep a dew around too.
> 
> This no buy will really make me evalute my products, and decide who gonna get my money.  Oyin is def on the list.



the only thing from oyin that ever worked for me was the HH and the hair dew. everything else was sooo disappointing for me  glad it's working for you though!

also, here's the post for my braidout today! http://curlypop.blogspot.com/2012/01/my-best-braidout-yet.html


----------



## Golden75

robot. - nice curly fro! It's great when hair starts to do things right!


----------



## robot.

Golden75 said:


> robot. - nice curly fro! It's great when hair starts to do things right!



thanks!  playing in my hair has been so fun. i planned to get braids for the semester but i wanna keep playing!  we'll see


----------



## Golden75

robot. - i'm giving myself 2 weeks to go back into kinky twists. I think I'll be ready by then


----------



## Golden75

I think I'm gonna go hard on my growth enhancers. I need to use up lenzi's, I have 2 pomades that contain sulfur from the pomade shop, 2 or 3 bottles of sublimed sulfur, and a sample of Tiiva growth pomade. 

I probably have more in the stash.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75  Good!  Then we can talk Growth Aides  I have several

robot.  Cute! Cute! Cute!


----------



## robot.

i want to start doing weekly scalp massages and i was thinking about using a growth serum for it. i added sulfur to my mozeke oil, but my scalp was itchinggggg  i added way too much. i did a lot less this second time around, but the sulfur hasn't dissolved...

looking at the pictures of my fro, once this jar of gnc vitamins are gone, i'm gonna stick with my maxi hair. i was using the gnc over the summer and the maxi hair during the fall and the growth is undeniable.


----------



## beautyaddict1913

robot. Your growth is amazing! Love your hair! It looks so soft and shiny! Good job. I can't wait to try that style! Did u braid the ends or did u leave em loose?


----------



## robot.

beautyaddict1913 said:


> robot. Your growth is amazing! Love your hair! It looks so soft and shiny! Good job. I can't wait to try that style! Did u braid the ends or did u leave em loose?



aww thanks so much!  i braid as far down as i can, and then set them on small sponge rollers


----------



## Ltown

Hey ladies! nothing new as usual.  Have you heard of this growth products? I found it on pretty dimples youtube?  Folks can really come up with stuff so far if it had sulfur, biotin we know its growth products.  You can put both of these in your products
http://nisim.com


----------



## Golden75

robot. - Ummm, whats those magical pills?  Maxi?  I know I've heard it before, but can't think of full name to do my research. TIA  

Oh and the sulfur does not dissolve - you have to shake it, thats why I was thinking of making it into a pomade/mixing into a hair cream for easier application and to avoid tiffers - oily nectitis & oil driptitis on the face.  But (duh) I bought 2 pomades with sulfur, guess my sublimed will be sitting on the shelf a bit longer.  

The sulfur ratio is 1tsbp (heaping) to 8oz, right?

I decided it is more financially sane to buy the clarisonic Mia.  It's back in stock on Bloom.com, so I'll probably get it tomorrow (pay me day!), and get the deep cleansing brushes with my other certificate.  I wanted the big one, but I probably won't use on my body so whats the sense.


----------



## Golden75

It's a wrap!  Got my last 2 nail polish orders in (I am setting aside a particular amount for another round late this month, early Feb, this was planned in Dec)

I was almost going to go to Sally's just to save 15%, now that makes no sense!  I was going ot get more hair for twisting (I got a ton already) and a couple nail polishes (ummm duh, I knew I was having 2 shipments this week) but I talked myself off the ledge.

Now off to open my pretty polishes!


----------



## robot.

Golden75 said:


> robot. - Ummm, whats those magical pills?  Maxi?  I know I've heard it before, but can't think of full name to do my research. TIA
> 
> Oh and the sulfur does not dissolve - you have to shake it, thats why I was thinking of making it into a pomade/mixing into a hair cream for easier application and to avoid tiffers - oily nectitis & oil driptitis on the face.  But (duh) I bought 2 pomades with sulfur, guess my sublimed will be sitting on the shelf a bit longer.
> 
> The sulfur ratio is 1tsbp (heaping) to 8oz, right?
> 
> I decided it is more financially sane to buy the clarisonic Mia.  It's back in stock on Bloom.com, so I'll probably get it tomorrow (pay me day!), and get the deep cleansing brushes with my other certificate.  I wanted the big one, but I probably won't use on my body so whats the sense.


country life maxi hair! you can get it here: http://www.swansonvitamins.com/CRL261/ItemDetail

sign up to receive emails for a $5 coupon, then use code 'swan199' for $1.99 shipping.  i know i raved about them last time, but i love them! i ordered late sunday night and my package is arriving today! can't beat that! and every time you order, they send you another $5 coupon. i pay like $5 for coconut oil, supplements, etc.

and i thought maybe i added too much, re: sulfur. thanks for letting me know.

i hope you like your mia! i've had mine for over a year now and still not in love like some other people are. i'm trying to use it consistently for a month to see how i *really* like it


----------



## Golden75

robot. - thanks for the lank!  I needed some vitamins, and was trying to decide where to get them from.  They are on sale for $8 from $22!  Is $22 the normal going rate and these?


----------



## SimJam

Robot, love the hair it came out really nice.

I need to try out those hair vits too.


----------



## Seamonster

Wow, I do not know what I want to do with my hair today, I co washed with Claudie's moisturizing conditioner. I really do not care for this one, it is heavy and coats the hair. Soon as I rinse my hair, there is no conditioning benefit left, hard to detangle with, had less slip than shampoo suds.  I will finish it, then move on.


----------



## natura87

I still havemt gotten around to DCing my hair. I'm slacking.


----------



## natura87

My B.A.S.K should be coming some time this week. Looked at Sage, they have the Qhemet stuff I dont want, but i wanna buy something.


----------



## Ltown

robot. said:


> country life maxi hair! you can get it here: http://www.swansonvitamins.com/CRL261/ItemDetail
> 
> sign up to receive emails for a $5 coupon, then use code 'swan199' for $1.99 shipping.  i know i raved about them last time, but i love them! i ordered late sunday night and my package is arriving today! can't beat that! and every time you order, they send you another $5 coupon. i pay like $5 for coconut oil, supplements, etc.
> 
> and i thought maybe i added too much, re: sulfur. thanks for letting me know.
> 
> i hope you like your mia! i've had mine for over a year now and still not in love like some other people are. i'm trying to use it consistently for a month to see how i *really* like it


 
Robot, you can get those at vitamin shoppe too!


----------



## chebaby

chello ladies
i need to do my hair but dont have the time so i spritzed it with greg juice and then used dew to moisturize and threw it in a bun. its cute and soft and easy enough for me to just throw on a scarf at night and in the morning my hair is already done.

i also forgot i have a bottle of cj smoothing conditioner. i will be using that after i finish the cj a&o(even though i havent even started on this lol. but i will next week).


----------



## robot.

Golden75 said:


> robot. - thanks for the lank!  I needed some vitamins, and was trying to decide where to get them from.  They are on sale for $8 from $22!  Is $22 the normal going rate and these?


$22 is the retail price. It's always $8-9 at swanson, vitacost, amazon, etc


Ltown said:


> Robot, you can get those at vitamin shoppe too!


I'm gonna see how much they cost there?

eta: http://www.vitaminshoppe.com/store/en/browse/sku_detail.jsp?id=CF-1090


----------



## Ltown

robot. said:


> $22 is the retail price. It's always $8-9 at swanson, vitacost, amazon, etc
> 
> I'm gonna see how much they cost there?
> 
> eta: http://www.vitaminshoppe.com/store/en/browse/sku_detail.jsp?id=CF-1090



Robot, i was only talking about in store but if you pay $13-18 in store it cones out to the tax and shipping. Now if i can get the $1.99 shipping that sweet deal


----------



## chebaby

i found a sample of HV whipped gelly which reminded me that i have a 16oz jar i better start using it since her stuff dont last too long.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Evening to all the Lovely Ladies in the U1 B1

What's Up?

I'm doing my Hair. My Hairveda Shipped today. It's bitter-sweet, because that's the end of the road for me until May/June.

Glad the b.a.s.k. Sale is over. I was wantin' to mess up. 

I still want some more Marie Dean before her Sale ends on the 27th. 

I'm tryna' talk myself outta that right there tho'. (Cause I don't need any more).

Under the dryer. Cowashed with Oyin HH. And will steam in a bit with MD's Coconut & Lime Hair Masque.

Won't be using up anything.


----------



## chebaby

hey T
girl you doing good on this no buy and im glad your HV shipped. that'll hold you over for a while.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

Naw Girl.  I want BJ to send me 1 Bottle a month for the next 5 months!  That would hold me over.

My Fangers is use to Openin' Packages & Hittin' PayNah with Lightining Speed

Lawd whatimmado?.....


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Naw Girl. I want BJ to send me 1 Bottle a month for the next 5 months! That would hold me over.
> 
> My Fangers is use to Openin' Packages & Hittin' PayNah with Lightining Speed
> 
> *Lawd whatimmado*?.....


 you gotsta fight to get through this. 
what gets me through is reading what other people buy i stay in the what did you buy thread


----------



## divachyk

Phone posting because I am not home but Bear Fruit Hair sent me a twitter direct message saying like, "have you read what this person is saying about you...it's terrible." The message included a web link that I didn't click on. I am hoping and assuming this is spam. Anyone else get this message? 

Sent from my DROIDX


----------



## bronzebomb

I think I an going to do "a wig every 2 weeks" personal challenge.  I really like the new wig I just purchased!   I am going to upload it on Wednesday after dinner with a friend.


----------



## mkd

My hair feels so good.  Steaming is improving my hair so much.  Ssi okra and steam worked great for me.


----------



## divachyk

Golden75 with a little encouragement from dh I got the Clarisonic Plus (think that's the name of the one for face/body) with my last aveyou groupon. I was debating between Mia and Mia 2 but with aveyou groupon plus 15% discount, it was a few bucks more to upsize to the plus model. Wasn't sold on clarisonicing my body but hey, since I got it, why not use it.

Sent from my DROIDX


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I can't beweave the System is gone be down all day tomorrow until 8 p.m.  So, I guess no Lurking at werk tomorrow.

chebaby  yeah I gotsta Fight the Power *fist pump*

divachyk No, I don't get any correspondence from BFH anymore which is weird because I don't think I 'unsubscribed'

bronzebomb Glad you Finally Found a Wig You Like.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> you gotsta fight to get through this.
> *what gets me through is reading what other people buy i stay in the what did you buy thread*


 

chebaby  I like that Thread too.  Most of the time, it's nothing I want anyway.........


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I think I've been tying my Durag too tight around my Head. I have some sore spots in the back & probably breakage.

I wore a Wig Cap today. I 'prefer' the Durag, but I gotta' figure out how to avoid that area in the back. So, Imma let the Durag 'rest' for a while and use a Wig Cap. 

I can't find my fish-net looking one so today I wore a Nylon one. 

I gotta find or get another Fishnet looking one tho'.erplexed

*it's always something*


----------



## divachyk

IDareT'sHair, I've been waking up with headaches and I blamed my scarf. This HHJ thing is no joke.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

divachyk  Girl, I had a splitting headache one evening and it was the Knot on my Scarf was tied too tight in the front.

After I loosened it up a bit, Headache was GONE.....


----------



## divachyk

I tie mine snug (don't think it's overly tight, but snug so it won't move) at night so it's not rubbing my hair and causing breakage but the return on investment in that is a splitting morning headache. Not cool. I need to find me an alternative. A silk pillow case is fine and great but I need some type of head covering. I can't be having oil all in my face since I'm prone to acne.
IDareT'sHair


----------



## IDareT'sHair

divachyk  That's why I liked that Pretty Wrap.  For me, they did the trick.  They were comfortable.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> I can't beweave the System is gone be down all day tomorrow until 8 p.m. So, I guess no Lurking at werk tomorrow.
> 
> @chebaby *yeah I gotsta Fight the Power *fist pump**
> 
> @divachyk No, I don't get any correspondence from BFH anymore which is weird because I don't think I 'unsubscribed'
> 
> @bronzebomb Glad you Finally Found a Wig You Like.


 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dyDWNT0TnZE
fight it girl!!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dyDWNT0TnZE
> fight it girl!!!


 
chebaby

You So Crazy! No You didn't.........

Where in the debil you dig that up at?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby 

My Fangers gone be Curled Up by the time June roll around.


----------



## robot.

*kid and play's through thread*

yall know i just saw that movie for the first time a few months ago?   my boo thang is threatening to revoke my black card, so we've been watching all these 'black' movies


----------



## 13StepsAhead

hey divas 

nothing much going on with my hair. Spritzed with oyin J&B and I'm going to baggy overnight.

I'm tempted to go look for that new ORS stuff  but I have enough to bring with me and they're not going anywhere.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@13StepsAhead

Your days are buzzing by quickly 13!......

robot.

He's Right!  *snatches ro-ro's black card*


----------



## 13StepsAhead

IDareT'sHair said:


> @13StepsAhead
> 
> *Your days are buzzing by quickly 13*!......
> 
> @robot.
> 
> He's Right! *snatches ro-ro's black card*


 
IDareT'sHair I know. The feeling is unreal at the moment, but I'm ready to get this show on the road.


----------



## robot.

i know! we even made a list 

i'm glad i got to see it though, it was so good! my only regret is that i didn't see it sooner. great movie


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> You So Crazy! No You didn't.........
> 
> Where in the debil you dig that up at?


  your post made it instantly pop into


----------



## Golden75

I forgot about the Black Out, guess I gotta do some work.

divachyk - I'm on the fence as to the Mia or the Plus. I'm hoping I can use both vouchers (dreaming) and if so, then I will probably get the plus.  I was thinking of waiting for another AY, but that will probably take forever (my luck it will happen as soon as I purchase from Bloom). I thought I convinced myself to get the Mia, but I like the idea of the body scrub setting, and multiple settings. So I'm torn.  I just don't want to come out of pocket *cough* $175 vs $70.  I would get $67 in bloom dollars to make other purchases, like extra brush heads, perfume, hmmmm....

IDareT'sHair - I'm done for hair stuff.  Nothing else is expected. But I think I'll have fun playing in my stash for a bit.  Just used Lenzi's request.  

Dang, whuddamagondotamorro?


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> My Fangers gone be Curled Up by the time June roll around.


 lol youll get through. we'll get through together


robot. said:


> *kid and play's through thread*
> 
> yall know i just saw that movie for the first time a few months ago?   my boo thang is threatening to revoke my black card, so we've been watching all these 'black' movies


 you remind me of a co worker that never seen set it off


----------



## divachyk

Golden75, I paid $116 for my plus unit. It originally cost $225, less $75 groupon, 15% discount, I did pretty good.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@chebaby 

That was so wrong Che on Soooo Many Different Levels..... 


Hard as I am over here Struggling not to hit PayNah.


j/k It really hasn't been that bad *yet* If it ever gets really bad, Imma just gone & pull the Trigger. (I ain't gone Lie)



Day 17 and I'm still cruisin'.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@chebaby

Hmp. _"We'll Get Through It Together"_ Yeah Right.  

You was gone Get that Pattern Pusha' but it was OOS.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> That was so wrong Che on Soooo Many Different Levels.....
> 
> 
> Hard as I am over here Struggling not to hit PayNah.
> 
> 
> j/k It really hasn't been that bad *yet* If it ever gets really bad, Imma just gone & pull the Trigger. (I ain't gone Lie)
> 
> 
> 
> Day 17 and I'm still cruisin'.


 lol girl i feel ya. there have been some days when i was like i need to buy something. but i didnt. i want to use some stuff up first. but like you, if it gets bad imma buy something


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> lol girl i feel ya. there have been some days when i was like i need to buy something. but i didnt. i want to use some stuff up first. *but like you, if it gets bad imma buy something*


 
chebaby

I really don't see it 'getting that bad' especially when I look out at my Stash, but hey....Don't hate the PJ Hate the Game.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Hmp. _"We'll Get Through It Together"_ Yeah Right.
> 
> You was gone Get that Pattern Pusha' but it was OOS.


 
chebaby

.................


----------



## chebaby

i cant believe how soft my hair is right now. that dew and greg juice really did the trick


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> .................


 i didnt even see that lol.

naw i wasnt gonna get it. i just wanted to look at it


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Hey ladies. I'm trying to catch up, hope everyone is great.


----------



## Eisani

Just dug through my Chagrin Valley stash and found a box of Horsetail tea and a 8 oz jar of Miss Jessie's Baby Buttercreme. I was just trying to find a nettle poo bar.


----------



## Golden75

divachyk - If I can use both vouchers at one time it will be $135 - that's not too bad, I can for a $225 item.  If I can't use both, I'm just going to get the Mia. I wish they offered Mia 2, for some reason I want more than 1 speed setting.

chebaby - say what now bout that dew! I used dew & whipped pudding yesterday to do my twist, my hair is still super soft today, I think it's even softer!  I just slapped my twist with a dallop of dew a few moments ago.  

I really think Oyin is going to be a staple/must keep in rotation! I need to re-visit my sample of BSP, I just wasn't feeling the graininess.


----------



## chebaby

Golden75 said:


> @divachyk - If I can use both vouchers at one time it will be $135 - that's not too bad, I can for a $225 item. If I can't use both, I'm just going to get the Mia. I wish they offered Mia 2, for some reason I want more than 1 speed setting.
> 
> @chebaby - say what now bout that dew! I used dew & whipped pudding yesterday to do my twist, my hair is still super soft today, I think it's even softer! I just slapped my twist with a dallop of dew a few moments ago.
> 
> I really think Oyin is going to be a staple/must keep in rotation! I need to re-visit my sample of BSP, I just wasn't feeling the graininess.


 girl that oyin is the bomb. its been a while since ive used the dew and now i remember why i loved it so much


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Eisani  I wish I had some Horsetail Tea.  Lawd...Yo' Stash is Never-Ever-Ending!

You might have a Mercedes or BMW down in there somewhere.


----------



## Brownie518

Hello!!! 
I'm here, last night of work this week. I have a sinus pressure headache that is to be feared (as I Mother would say). 

IDareT'sHair Golden75

I need to organize my 'growth' products, see what all I have here. I have been killing the Shi Naturals Grow Potion. Perfect for scalp massages. Maybe I'll do my own personal challenge or something.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518 You know I'm down for a G.A. Challenge with you Ms. B.

I've been doing it anyway. Especially in my Nape area. 

I don't have the Shi-Naturals one tho'.

I have:

Hairitage Castor Infusion x2
Hairitage Sprout x4
Njoi Strong Roots Pomade x2
Njoi Healthy Hair Butta' w/MSM
Claudie Temple Balm x4
Claudie Iman Butter x4
CR Growth Oil
HTN Growth Lotion, Follicle Booster, Oil *multiples*
Mega-Tek
Tiiva Naturals Shea Hemp Growth Butter x2
Mizani Intense Treatment x2
It's Perfectly Natural Oil
Christine Gant's Healthy Hair Butta'
Claudie Quinoa & Coffee


----------



## Golden75

@chebaby - I am now understanding the power of Dew. I took awhile, but I get it now. Just came off the Oyin site, looking at all da stuff I wanna git, in da future.

@Brownie518 - I may was well git to rubbing some of this stuff on my scalp and see what happens. I feel I am getting good growth & retention, since I stay ps. I have no choice but to ps, cause I cannot do hair! 

I just found a scalp massager I bought over a year ago when I was still relaxed, felt so good. Then I used it on transitioning, hair - oh hell no! That thang got stuck and I had to unwrap my hair around the dang thang!

I'm going to try the massager but with my du-rag on


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby  I got 2 Big-Daddy Dews!

Golden75  Daddy Dew Gets Busy!


----------



## Golden75

Dang! What the hayll am I gonna do all day at work tomorrow????  I don't have enough work to keep me busy.


----------



## Brownie518

I'll look at my stash Wednesday then show you my list of growth aides. 

I need to ask Lita about the Shi Naturals Scalp Detox (I think she's the one who uses it). 

As usual, I can not wait to do my hair. It feels so good getting it nice and clean and smellin sweet!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> I'll look at my stash Wednesday then show you my list of growth aides.
> 
> I need to ask Lita about the Shi Naturals Scalp Detox (I think she's the one who uses it).
> 
> As usual, I can not wait to do my hair.* It feels so good getting it nice and clean and smellin sweet!*


 
Brownie518

Hmp. And MASSAGED.....

Yeah, Lita uses it.

Great!  Take a Look at that G.A.'s Stash Wednesday.  I know I missed something.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75 said:


> Dang! *What the hayll am I gonna do all day at work tomorrow????* I don't have enough work to keep me busy.


 
Golden75

I likes to Lurk a littl' bit myself off & on during the day.

Hmp Gone be a Long Day.


----------



## natura87

Just thought I would let those that are not on a NoBuy know that Aveyou has CJ's Pattern Pusha.


----------



## divachyk

In hindsight, hmmm, the more I think of it I should have said bump that clarisonic and stockpiled that CJ Beauticurls Argan & Olive Oil with my last aveyou groupon because me likes that condish for cowashing.

ETA: Tonight I cowashed with none other than, CJ Beauticurls.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

divachyk  Hmp.  I told you to get CurlJunkie!....


----------



## divachyk

You shole did. I should have listened too. smh
IDareT'sHair


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> Hmp. *And MASSAGED*.....
> 
> Yeah, Lita uses it.
> 
> Great!  Take a Look at that G.A.'s Stash Wednesday.  I know I missed something.



IDareT'sHair

 yeah, I am planning on getting a 'scalp massage' tomorrow 

Yes, girl. I'll take a look and post my list tomorrow. I bet we have a lot of the same things. 

You got me hooked on this MD Sweet Milk and that Coffee & Kokum joint


----------



## divachyk

Oh IDareT'sHair - I have the gigantic Curls condish, hope it can hold a candle to my beloved CJ


----------



## IDareT'sHair

divachyk

chebaby and beautyaddict1913 both say Curls Coconut Sublime is all that.

I have 2 Liters.  SMH. 

1 Liter and then 3/4 of the smaller bottles.  I think they're 10 or 12 ounces.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

Yeah, I know you got a good List of G.A.'s. 

Can't wait to see it & Compare because I know I'm missing some things.

I forgot:

ButtersNBars "Grow My Hair"....


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518

Girl..You Know I _STANS Hard_ for Marie Dean!

I haven't tried a product I didn't like! 

Those are some Delicious Hair Products.

She's right up there with BJ *and that's pretty serious*


----------



## chebaby

yea i really like the coconut sublime conditioner its really nice and creamy and moisturizes the hair like no bodys bidness.


----------



## divachyk

@chebaby, you use it (eta: referring to curls condish) for cowashing? detangling? leave-in? all the above?

ETA: beautyaddict1913, what's your uses?


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> Girl..You Know I _STANS Hard_ for Marie Dean!
> 
> I haven't tried a product I didn't like!
> 
> Those are some Delicious Hair Products.
> 
> She's right up there with BJ *and that's pretty serious*



@IDareT'sHair

Yeah, Marie Dean is doin it for me right now. I was making a list of staples, old and new, that I'm bringing into this new year and those conditioners are on there. 
....and so are Bask and Shi Naturals! 
and Hairitage and Saravun...and the list goes on.


----------



## natura87

I got my B.A.S.K 



I am going to need a moment. The smell....oh my word the smells.


----------



## chebaby

divachyk said:


> @chebaby, you use it (eta: referring to curls condish) for cowashing? detangling? leave-in? all the above?
> 
> ETA: @beautyaddict1913, what's your uses?


 ive only co washed with it and i love it. i have half a liter left and i havent used it in forever but i can honestly say i love it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518

Speaking of G.A.'s I also just remembered HH's Creamy Horsetail Butter x3.

Marie Dean is the Truth!


----------



## divachyk

Anyone know what fabric/material the loc soc made out of?


----------



## beautyaddict1913

divachyk said:


> @chebaby, you use it (eta: referring to curls condish) for cowashing? detangling? leave-in? all the above?
> 
> ETA: beautyaddict1913, what's your uses?



Hey hunny! I use it for detangling. I'm sure it would make a great cowash but it's an awesome detangler. It's better than Hairveda moist 24 to me. 

Hey to the rest of my loves! My overnight wash and go with ufd curly magic turned out fabulous! Tonight i moisturized with Claudie's Isha cream and sectioned my hair in 4 bands. Gonna stretch this wash and go to the limit lol. It's a super busy week at work so I won't have time to cowash tomoro and it's a total waste of my life to cowash on a Friday since I have a full wash day over the weekend. Last week I tossed what was left of Donna Marie Gelly. Won't be repurchasing since its flaky and I like ufd much better. Tonight I tossed Donna Marie buttercream. It was about 20 percent full and the oils were separating and I have had the jar for over a year so there are no hard feelings. Now I'm focusing on using up Enso Aloe and Hairveda Almond glaze. I will move on to kbb super silky and MHC hair grease! I'm using up stuff until March then I'm getting weaved up!


----------



## Shay72

divachyk
It says lycra (knit) on the website.

I cancelled Julep today. Mad I actually had to call. I left a message and requested a confirmation e-mail of the cancellation which they did send.


----------



## beautyaddict1913

Brownie518 said:


> @IDareT'sHair
> 
> Yeah, Marie Dean is doin it for me right now. I was making a list of staples, old and new, that I'm bringing into this new year and those conditioners are on there.
> ....and so are Bask and Shi Naturals!
> and Hairitage and Saravun...and the list goes on.



Brownie518 share your list girl!


----------



## Ltown

Well lady all blackout, up early and i know Divachyk ain't sleeping
IDareT'sHair, ou are doing great day 18th and you ain't brought anything.  What's in that  stash that triple? I'm sure  you don't really need that many sell, swap and get what you desire then you come out even.  You know you buy too many at one time then get mad when something new comes out like the YAM 

I like hairitage it will take the place of Enso for butters once i used up. I'm on the growth tip to got to get my length back, but i got to cut the dead off. 
Oh well chat tomorrow enjoy!


----------



## Golden75

Curls Coconut Sublime better than HV 24/7? - I must try this when I come off the N/B.

divachyk - I am going to the Mia - I really can't justify the other price.  Plus I use an exfoliating wash towel (Salux) and I have a body brush.  

Idaret'shair - Add Iman to my G.A. stash, but i'm get through this Lenzi's first, the sample of Tiiva, then the sulfur pomades, then I'll start mixing my own stuff up.

Dayum it's about to go down soon, literally.


----------



## chebaby

chello ladies
i will finally have time to do my hair tomorrow and take it out this crazy bun. i will shampoo with come clean and condition with cj a&o conditioner and use direct leave in and put it back in a zing. that will last until sunday when i do it over.


----------



## chebaby

ummmm why my post say 8 am??? and why is it above two posts that were written way before mine???


----------



## chebaby

pattern pusha is back in stock


----------



## Eisani

IDareT'sHair That Horsetail tea was right on time. That was my excuse to go to the health food store. I still want to get some horsetail powder to play with .


----------



## Golden75

I thought the site was going to be down today? 

That is so weird, the site can be accessed thru links in the email, but when I clicked on the LHCF at the top, it blacks out


----------



## Brownie518

Hey! I got all my Claudie's stuff today. I'm really going to have to go and reorganize my stash. I'll be doing my hair in a little while. I have to look around, see if there's anything I could use up.


----------



## Eisani

Should I do something like a mixed greens pomade, or a butter? My wheels are turning. Maybe I'll just do both.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I cannot post


----------



## IDareT'sHair

What's wrong with this place?

Anyway, I used up 1 Hairitage Sprout and 1 Hairitage Happy Hempy Hair
Have backups of each.

Ltown, I'd rather keep my duplicates.  It's not worth the Postage to try to sell stuff.

robot.  I mailed your package.


----------



## Golden75

@Eisani - may as well, then give us the recipe. I been so lazy on making stuff. I bought all the stuff to dupe the monoi cloud months ago.

Well, I couldn't do it. I could press PAY NAH for the clarisonic. I have the Olay one, so I'm going to really start using that, and see if it shows improvement, if not I'll go for the clarisonic. My vouchers don't expire til April & June.

This N/B really has me thinking... Plus OPI Holland collection comes out in February, and I want at least 7 of those polishes


----------



## 13StepsAhead

Used up CD mimosa hair honey


----------



## chebaby

i want to buy cj pattern pusha soooo bad. like im getting the itch yall and i cant believe it because ive been doing pretty well as far as this no buy goes.


----------



## natura87

Last night I finally DC'd my hair.  I cowashed with Oyin honey Hemp, DC's with Curl Rehab, applied CJ's smoothing lotion as my leave in and threw some of my B.A.S.K sample on top of that.


I dont know why but whenever I use OHH my hair "shocks up", like I could be using hot/warm water and as soon as I apply the Honey Hemp my hair gets oddly cold. Weird.


----------



## bronzebomb

This is my wig for the next 2 weeks.  I like it!


----------



## natura87

I will use what I have left of the Rehab as a leave in refresher tomorrow.


----------



## divachyk

Hello Ladies  Been a long, boring day without LHCF. I kept busy though. Just signing on for a quick minute before calling it a night.

Ltown, I fell alseep around 12:30/1:00 a.m. so I was sleep when you posted (can you believe it?).


----------



## Shay72

So I'm finally getting the hang of CG and I am happy again .

I stopped buying creamy leave in's bc that and a creamy moisturizer was too much for my hair. Too producty. I converted to spray leave ins. Then I started investing in creamy leave ins that are detanglers too. Now I don't need detanglers. Using the mud wash and finger detangling everyday in the shower has cut out the need for detanglers. Because these are good products that I enjoy I plan to use them as cowashers or deep conditioners depending on the consistency to use them up.


----------



## divachyk

IDareT'sHair, several pages back you mentioned the pretty wrap. I googled it but didn't find a valid web address. Are they still in business? Where can I purcahse one of those?

Shay72, congrats on getting the hang of things.


----------



## Eisani

I'm feeling guilty. I inboxed robot. to find out what size jar of ASIAN double butter she's selling.  Had to get that off my chest 

Back to bed. I almost forgot about my new Thurs/Fri hours


----------



## 13StepsAhead

Good mernin' Divas 

bronzebomb I love that wig, what's the brand/name?


----------



## Golden75

Dang, forgot what I was gonna say.  Oh well. Hey Ladies!  The site was not down at all yesterday.  If you accessed thru links in subscribed threads, but if tried to access thru the url, you got the black out.  So does that really count?

Any who. I think I am going to make a list of products I want so I don't forget.  Oyin will be a restock.  I want to try Camille Rose, Shi-Naturals, more from BASK, a few more items from Silk Dreams (mocha line).  I have a lot of CJ, but that will be my to be used last line since it should have more preservatives then the "handmade" stuff.  I have CJ samples, so if I get the itch I'll use those first. 

This Oyin combo is really doing my hair RIGHT!!! The only thing I added was some Dew Tuesday night, JBCO & KBBHJ mix, and topped with nourish oil. Yesterday a.m. just used KBBHJ.  My twists are so smooth and shiny.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Mernin' Divas!

Hopefully things are back to normal.

chebaby Stay Skrong.

divachyk No more PrettyWraps.  But they were nice.

Sitting here waiting on a furniture delivery

Massaged In Hairitage Hydrations "Sprout".  

Still in this durn Nylon Wig Cap.  It's tight.  I had a Headace all day.


----------



## mkd

hey ladies!!

Don't fold chebaby, the pattern pusha will be around when the no buy is over.

I missed the site yesterday.


----------



## Eisani

It's snowing like crazy. I'm tempted to call off but that w/b lazy. I'll just suck it up and gon' in.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Hey ladies missed yall yesterday.

chebaby Stay strong. CJ usually has an Easter sale get it then.


----------



## Shay72

I was in my stash yesterday and . Just randomly look through your entire stash once a week and that will cure you. I'm like when the hayle am I gonna use all of this ish ????I keep changing my routine which doesn't help. I'm starting to give stuff away but still....


----------



## Golden75

@Shay72 - that's what I do. Pretty much every where I go, there is a hair product. In the fridge, in the bathroom, in the hair supply cabinet, in the bins on the floor in my closet, on the top shelf of the closet, on my dresser, on my night stand, in my beauty & nailpolish modular storage. Then I think if I buy it, where imma put? Bad enough I had to buy another 3 drawer storage for my nail polish.

I threw products out, used them up, gave them away. They are still EVERYWHERE!!!!

It's a bit scary. 

Back to work I go! We had a flub, and now we all have to complete 2 weeks worth of work, in two days.


----------



## natura87

Shay72 said:


> I was in my stash yesterday and . Just randomly look through your entire stash once a week and that will cure you. I'm like when the hayle am I gonna use all of this ish ????I keep changing my routine which doesn't help. I'm starting to give stuff away but still....



This happens to me alot....and then I opened a box and was like .


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72 said:


> *I was in my stash yesterday and . Just randomly look through your entire stash once a week and that will cure you.*


 

Shay72

This will definitely cure you.   

And you're right, you do start to think 

"When in the Debil was I gone get around to All this Stuff?"


----------



## Shay72

I used to have spritzes everywhere! Where they at? My hair is so dry right now. I may throw some water on my hair bc I will still be going to my friends house for Jersey Shore night bf going home. Gotta get the spritzes back in my car, work bag, desk, and purse stat!


----------



## chebaby

chello ladies
so i didnt cave and get the cj gel. imma hold out.

i shampooed today with come clean and then conditioned and detangled with cj a&o conditioner. after i rinsed my hair didnt feel soft so i added some curl rehab for a few minutes, rinsed and added giovanni direct and then put it half up and half down. 
i had tangles out the ying yang lol. last time i did my hair was saturday night if i recall correctly and i didnt detangle, just slapped on some daily fix and added a little direct leave in and threw it in a bun for a few days. ill never do that again lol.


----------



## bronzebomb

chebaby - Let's just wait until Easter to get the Pattern Pusha.  I was sure that when I came in here you would say that you purchased it!

thank you 13StepsAhead - the Brand is *It Tresses*.  I'm not sure of the style.  I picked it out on the wall.  I'll update this evening.


----------



## chebaby

bronzebomb said:


> @chebaby - Let's just wait until Easter to get the Pattern Pusha. I was sure that when I came in here you would say that you purchased it!
> 
> thank you @13StepsAhead - the Brand is *It Tresses*. I'm not sure of the style. I picked it out on the wall. I'll update this evening.


 yea we can wait. i look at my stash at home and im like what imma do with another product lmao. ill hold out.


----------



## bronzebomb

I want it too!  but I have not used enough anything to justify purchasing another product, clip, scarf...

I can only purchase wigs every 2 weeks.


----------



## Eisani

I understand! Told y'all my mom was telling folks I was running an online general store


----------



## Zaz

Im pretty excited to start steaming again, I've never done it on my natural hair  I just hope i can resist the urge hit paynah on some new DC


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Not to derail anyone ; just for info purposes. AveYou has Pattern pusha now


----------



## chebaby

curlyhersheygirl said:


> Not to derail anyone ; just for info purposes. AveYou has Pattern pusha now


 thats why i was gonna get it. because they have PP and the new donna marie hair whip.  i guess i can hold out.


----------



## Eisani

I know it ain't nothin but the good lawd that keeps my temper in check. If not for Him, I know i d probably be doing time somewhere   woooo to the saaaaah


----------



## bronzebomb

chebaby - you ain't slick!  you are trying to sell your stuff to get the new stuff.

i don't have anything i want to sell


----------



## chebaby

bronzebomb said:


> @chebaby - you ain't slick! you are trying to sell your stuff to get the new stuff.
> 
> i don't have anything i want to sell


 oh you saw that


----------



## chebaby

im glad you tagged me. something is wrong with the forum and i can only go in certain threads.


----------



## chebaby

where T at???


----------



## Brownie518

Hey girls!! What's good tonight?
I used Claudie's Leave In and Iman butter for the first time. Love them so far. 
I feel like buying some tea rinses...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

Hey Ms. Che!

Hey Ladies!

Ya'll Bet Not Be Buyin' Nuffin'


----------



## natura87

My Oyin, CJ and Bask combo is great. My hair is really soft. I have to lay off the puffs for a while becuase I have spotted some breakage in the front.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> chebaby
> 
> Hey Ms. Che!
> 
> Hey Ladies!
> 
> Ya'll Bet Not Be Buyin' Nuffin'



Pffftttt....I am ready to tell this no buy to kiss my ...... all these little sales right now. Marie Dean, Shi, Hairitage...


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Hey Ms. Che!
> 
> Hey Ladies!
> 
> Ya'll Bet Not Be Buyin' Nuffin'


hey T
im trying not to buy nuffin. if anything im trying to sell some stuff lol.



Brownie518 said:


> Pffftttt....I am ready to tell this no buy to kiss my ...... all these little sales right now. Marie Dean, Shi, Hairitage...


 you and me both but imma try to hold on.


----------



## Brownie518

chebaby...So am I. They are not making it easy, though.


----------



## Eisani

Claudie sposed to reopen tomorrow . I realllllllly want to purchase. Maybe I'll reward myself after using up 3-4 items. Only thing is she's never consistently open


----------



## chebaby

Brownie518 said:


> @chebaby...So am I. They are not making it easy, though.


 no they are not even without sales the fact that i can get PP from several different places makes me want it even more now.

i just made a few sales so im tryna hold back.


----------



## divachyk

What's good ladies. I'z plum tired. Worked from 6:30a - 7:30p tonight. The man worked me hard today. Ya heard me!


----------



## Golden75

Sup Ladies!  I swear my LHCF app is a mess!  Keeps crashing.  They really need to update.

Anywho, I am getting the itch to buy ANYTHING!  Been looking at shoes, clarisonics, nail polish, hair products, hocus & pocus.  I don't care what it is, I want to buy it!!! I am going to try to stay strong!  Plus I don't feel like ordering and waiting for it to come, and they don't sell any good "handmade" stuff in my area.


----------



## bronzebomb

so we are not supposed to buy...

What about a "Swapportunity"?  

Have you seen that commercial?


----------



## Golden75

FYI - My IT Dept sent this out.  Since I know some of us always got something in the mail just wanted to share.  

*Beware of bogus package delivery messages*
*The United States Postal Service is warning consumers about an email scam. Computer users have been receiving bogus emails about a package delivery. The emails claim to be from the U.S. Postal Service and contain fraudulent information about an attempted or intercepted package delivery. Inside the email is a link that, when opened, installs a malicious virus that can steal personal information from your computer. You're instructed to click on a link to find out when you can expect your delivery. *
*Do not click on the link! *
*Like most email viruses, clicking on the link will activate a virus that can steal information-such as your user name, password, and financial account information. 
*


----------



## Eisani

Mernin! I am LOVING going in late. This morning I did my laundry, cleaned the house, made breakfast, and now I'm lounging on the couch. Since my Saturday morning work is done, I'll attempt to sleep in tomorrow. What y'all doin?


----------



## Golden75

Eisani - go on and keep rubbing it in! Feels good not having to get early, and nice to knock some things to make the weekends free.

I was thinking of doing laundry tonight, so Sunday is a free day.


----------



## natura87

Hello ladies and lurkers.


Bought a Groupon for a local Indian store. Might get some Vatika Oil with that. They have Amla and Brahmi and all types o good stuff.


----------



## natura87

Used my Beauty of a site Savemore deal on some body stuff. i have more than enough hair stuff.


I felt the need to buy so I figured heck, I have this deal lying around why not use it.


----------



## bronzebomb

I think I am going to get the Garnet Clarisonic Bruch from Aveyou.com.  Are there any good coupon codes?


----------



## Golden75

@bronzebomb - FIVE I think saves 15% off, and then theres $15 off, giveme15 of $75 or more.


----------



## Golden75

Imma have to keep an eye on that QB thread. It's getting real. Folks is cutting up, mad cause they can't get no product, but are being told where else to go. 

Lawd help the head that has dry strands, and does not have back up plans. Lawd please help those that aren't pj's and are dependant upon one product. See us pj's & hoarders are smart. I know I will never be without poo, condish, co-washer, DC, leave-in, leave-out, butter, whip, cream, oil, distilled water, spritz, tea, henna, yogart, fruits & veggies, and will not be harassing folks talking bout "when da moisturizer sale gonna happen? I ain't got none, and cain't git none, cause you out of stock!"


----------



## Brownie518

I finished up a Jasmine's Shea Rinse and Redken Anti Snap. Next wash (Sunday morning), I should finish one of my DC's.


----------



## robot.

my package came today from Mama T  such fast shipping!

the consistency on the blackberry sage is soooo creamy!  and the sweet butter smells amazing! i'm so excited to use it. i was gonna wash today too


----------



## Ltown

Hey ladies PJ!  

I used up cj beautiful i hink i have one more cj won't get anymore.  I may be in hair no buy but this shoe hole just brought 3 boots/1 pair of shoes this week.  That is what i need to be on a no shoes buy.
Its only been day 20 so we get through the next 2 weeks we are good.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@robot. Glad it came Girlie! Enjoy!

Evening Divas! I am under the dryer getting ready to Steam in some Marie Dean. *Lurves it*

Oh Well, I probably won't use up anything this Wash Day. If I do, it will be some HV Phinising Rinse. 

Speaking of Hairveda: It Arrived today! I loves me some bj (with her slow self).

Now I have no mo' packages *le sigh*

_btw: Hairitage sent me a little 'sample' of something she's thinking about whippin' up. It smells good. Kinda bergamonty but creamy. I haven't tried it yet tho'._ 

She said it was a "Tester" so I guess that mean, don't ask for none.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75 said:


> *Imma have to keep an eye on that QB thread. It's getting real. Folks is cutting up, mad cause they can't get no product, but are being told where else to go. *
> 
> *Lawd help the head that has dry strands, and does not have back up plans. Lawd please help those that aren't pj's and are dependant upon one product. See us pj's & hoarders are smart. I know I will never be without poo, condish, co-washer, DC, leave-in, leave-out, butter, whip, cream, oil, distilled water, spritz, tea, henna, yogart, fruits & veggies, and will not be harassing folks talking bout "when da moisturizer sale gonna happen? I ain't got none, and cain't git none, cause you out of stock!"*


 
@Golden75

Now See! Yous a Nut.

They always tryna' ha8 on the PJ's, but there's a method to our madness. 

Don't ha8 the PJ's ha8 the Game. 

Hmp. I lurves having a back-up to the back-up.

_*Gone & Back that Thang up*_ WOOT! WOOT!


----------



## mkd

Hey ladies!  

I am washing tonight.  Steaming with wdt and roller setting with jumbo curlformers.  I hope I like them.

What's everyone up to?


----------



## bronzebomb

Under the steamer with Aubrey Organics GPB Balancing Conditioner.

I am installing my halley's curls tonight and tomorrow.  I hope it looks good


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Golden75

Ya'll Why She say: "Lawd Help the Dry Strands that don't have No Back Up Plans?"


----------



## IDareT'sHair

mkd  That's a nice Steam DC'er

bronzebomb  How's the Mister?  

You know I gotta keep my eye on that Brutha'.


----------



## bronzebomb

IDareT'sHair - I haven't heard from him in 3 days...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

bronzebomb

He doesn't _"Lurk"_ does he?.......

He probably just busy with all them important clients & thangs......


----------



## bronzebomb

I don't think so.  I think we are done.  I'm not changing.  Any man I date will have to accept me for who I am.  I've accepted them.  I expect the same respect.

Next.  There will be others.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

bronzebomb

But. Ya'll. We're. Talkin'. Marriage. That makes it a little different.  

But I'm glad you found out some things before you went further.  i.e. relocating, relaxing etc........

While, I respect individual _'preferences'_ something like that shouldn't be a deal-breaker.  

It just sounded _petty & shallow_ for someone so highly educated.erplexed


----------



## divachyk

bronzebomb, girl hang in there and do what's good for you. 

I received my clarisonic in the mail today!  Golden75, did you buy yours?

A few days ago I purchased a few Nubar polishes and they shipped. Amazon purchase.
My Zoya polish finally shipped from the Zoya promo. FINALLY!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Steaming with Marie Dean Vanilla Repair.  I just want to put the whole jar on my Head.

Lawd I Loves Some Marie Dean. 

And that's a durn shame, because it cost so much....SMH


----------



## bronzebomb

my stomach hurts from all this mess.  I've known him since 2003.  I almost went to the Dr. to get a prescription.  

The funny thing is, my sister went to school with him and she had the crush on him.

When we first started dating I was relaxed and tried to transition before.  He thought it was a phase and told me he didn't like it.  So the second time around, when I actually BC he was   He told me I looked like Shirley on What's Happening.

He lives in Ohio.  I live in Maryland.  I'm not leaving my comfortable lifetsyle to move there and he end up leaving me for the Asian girl that's always smiling in his face!

The best remedy is, is, is...I don't know help me out.  I'm clueless.


----------



## mkd

Sorry bronzebomb.  If its over, someone better will come along.

divachyk, I got my zoya polishes today.  One looks very similar to one I already have, no worries, it was free 99.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@bronzebomb

Don't let that work your Nerves and have you all tangled up in Knots (no pun intended)

Have you tried contacting Him?

I know it's sounds easier said than done, but Girl, you are Fabulous! You have everything going for you. 

He should be honored to be in your company. And that's the T-Gospel.

We discount ourselves too often and we are the true Prize. (Not them). If only we could see & value our worth. And not by someone else's standards.

That Asian Chick ain't thinkin' bout him. (for real, for real).

You are So much more than your Hair. It's just such a non-issue. I mean, yeah we're on this forum talmbout hair. 

More of a Hobby than a Life Mission...(at least I hope). 

And I know you love him. (I can tell). But, what he's on (your hair) is just not that important.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

bronzebomb

Oh yeah, that was nickle tryna' be funny.  He know you wasn't lookin' like no Shirley on What's Happening.  That was Lame.

And anyway, Nell Carter is a very nice looking lady too.  So that wasn't even funny.

_*cough* lemme quit talmbout that boy. he make me wanna smack him_.

What you buyin' after the No-Buy?  After tonight's Cowash, I wouldn't mind having another Liter of Oyin Honey Hemp.  I love that stuff.


----------



## bronzebomb

He started this mess before the new year.  I guess he needed to get it off his mind.  I am NOT calling him.  We both have iphones and Skype and FaceTime.  I called him last and I said what was on my mind.  I do not have any next steps.

 I just got right.  I'm trying not to order a pizza and drink the rest of this Coconut Ciroc.

Thank you so much for the kind words.  Women say nice things quite frequently.  I really appreciate it.

Hopefully the weave looks good.  This will be my first time installing a closure.
I don't want to get kicked out of this thread for the emotional stuff so...My scalp is sore.  Do you think it's growing?  I always experience tender scalp in the winter.


----------



## mkd

bronzebomb, I can only speak for myself but you can talk about whatever you want in this thread, no one is going to kick you out.  I can tell you are hurting and I am sorry.  That is some bs.


----------



## bronzebomb

IDareT'sHair - Girl I was looking like shirley

That nappy bush was a mess!  So I immediately started Protective Styling.

If I wasn't so insecure about my hair I would have a comeback for him...I'm not there yet, cuz, I'm still weaving, wigging, and twisting (with extentions).


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair - I'm saying, it's ridic with the QB now.  There are other places to go, go   get it if your ish that dry!  Napata is very nice, but about answering & explaining but I get it.  It's easier to send bulk to a few places, then a bunch of orders to multiple places.  I may get the CTDG if I catch the sale, if I don't no biggie.

divachyk - I didn't get it.  I had it in the cart, but $70, I didn't feel like spending, and I wasn't sure if I want mia or splurge for the plus, I prefer the latter, but we'll see.

I did buy polish - spring colors from China Glaze, and I used one of my Bloom vouchers and got 5 of the new spring Essie colors - no $ out of pocket.  Still got a $50 voucher left.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@bronzebomb

@mkd is right. You know we talk from Soup to Nuts in this Thread.

I still think if all he got to worry about is your Hair, Yous a good Woman.

Anything can happen in Life. A person could get an illness and not have any hair at all. Would he leave? 

No Breast.  I mean...what?

In the Grand Scheme of Life, that's just plain crazy. Some Natural Hair. 

Pffftt

A friend I went to College with had this 6 figure bangin' IT job (at a Financial Institution). She got down-sized. They "said" her function was being moved to India.

They had just bought a new home several years prior. 

Nicca came home. Laid his keys on the table said he was moving out.

He left her un-employed with all those bills & and a Sky-High Mortgage.  

She was out of work a little over a year. Now she has a job at the same pay(or more) & a New Man.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Hey ladies

bronzebomb Wow I'm sorry you're hurting but as others stated his loss, just don't let him make you bitter.
You're a strong , independent, beautiful woman and you deserve a man who will appreciate you in all your glory as well as be understanding and supportive so you both as a unit can attain greatness.


----------



## bronzebomb

when you put time in, you want a ROI (return on Investment).  I want him.  But I want him to want me too.  This man went to law school at 40 (and I waited).  I'm not waiting anymore. I'm out.  I want a partner.  I thought he was my partner.  He was the only man that I lusted first.

Here it is 20 days in the new year and I have rethink 2012.  What's next?


----------



## chebaby

chello ladies
whats up with the site? is it just me that has problems getting on? i gotta be a smoooove criminal and go in through old links and what nots. cant click on the forum tab, gotta click on the home tab and go in through my old mentions just to get to this thread its a mess.

anyway my hair is dry as a bone. tomorrow imma cleanse with daily fix and condition with cj rehab. then use kckt and kccc cause i wanna use something up and the kckt is almost gone.


----------



## chebaby

bronzebomb said:


> when you put time in, you want a ROI (return on Investment). *I want him. But I want him to want me too*. This man went to law school at 40 (and I waited). I'm not waiting anymore. I'm out. I want a partner. I thought he was my partner. He was the only man that I lusted first.
> 
> *Here it is 20 days in the new year and I have rethink 2012. What's next?[/*QUOTE]
> awwwww i know this feeling girl.
> 
> youll figure it out


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby  No Problems here.  Girl, You Know you Smoooooooth!...

bronzebomb  Yeah, I'm glad it happened early in the New Year, so you can regroup & refocus.  Re-evaluate.


----------



## chebaby

T, you know i gotta be smoooove to get on here it keeps kicking me out of the hair forum unless i go in through old mentions or some randome way. but i can go in OT or the ET forum just fine


----------



## chebaby

oh and i forgot to mention, i purchased cj PP gel and DM hair whip from aveyou but i got rid of 5 products so i figure by my calculations i done pretty well lol.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

Lawd....I Ain't Even Gone "Fuss" You Loves You Some Gell.


----------



## bronzebomb

chebaby said:


> oh and i forgot to mention, i purchased cj PP gel and DM hair whip from aveyou but i got rid of 5 products so i figure by my calculations i done pretty well lol.


 

i knew you would!   tell me how it works...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

bronzebomb

And I bet not hear You say no more, that you 'bout to go to the Dr., cause some nicca got yo' stomach messed up.......


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby bronzebomb

Che Ain't Nothin' but a Pattern Pusha'.  

Gell is Her _Crack_.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby @bronzebomb
> 
> Che Ain't Nothin' but a Pattern Pusha'.
> 
> Gell is Her _Crack_.


 and i dont even use gel like that it just does something to me to purchase a new gel
i felt so bad hitting paynah but i was like shoot, i just sold 4 products and gave away 1 so i done gooe im still on this no buy though

bronzie dont let him make you sick.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Hmp. That Jessicurl is a Straight Up Clown. FREE SHIPPING $75.00 & Up.

I need to unsubscribe from that fool.

Hmp.


----------



## mkd

IDareT'sHair said:


> Hmp. That Jessicurl is a Straight Up Clown. FREE SHIPPING $75.00 & Up.
> 
> I need to unsubscribe from that fool.
> 
> Hmp.



This post made me lol


----------



## divachyk

@bronzebomb, I'm down to discussing whatever. 

This may not be popular opinion but I'm speaking from the heart: I swear I applaud your courage because I don't know how I would handle a situation like so. One part of me feels that I would hold strong and be like, this is my hair so take it or leave it. But then again, I don't feel that hair is important enough to lose the love of my life. I get that we as women want a man to accept us for who we are but on the flip side, I won't accept a man with certain attributes. So here's what I think -- it's not that serious losing each other over hair without a honest discussion of what's really his issue. I say call him and seriously discuss his true issue to find a mutual ground. It could be that he doesn't like an afro puff but likes kinky twists, etc. (just using an analogy). If at whatever point you simply can't come to a logical compromise, then perhaps moving on is the answer. I wouldn't go out without a fight for someone I love and from what it seems, he is a good man, great career and he adores you. The only hangup is hair. To me, it's not that serious, find a compromise that suits you both (i.e., natural styles that you both dig) and live happily every after. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## chebaby

divachyk said:


> @bronzebomb, I'm down to discussing whatever.
> 
> This may not be popular opinion but I'm speaking from the heart: I swear I applaud your courage because I don't know how I would handle a situation like so. One part of me feels that I would hold strong and be like, this is my hair so take it or leave it. But then again, I don't feel that hair is important enough to lose the love of my life. I get that we as women want a man to accept us for who we are but on the flip side, I won't accept a man with certain attributes. So here's what I think -- it's not that serious losing each other over hair without a honest discussion of what's really his issue. I say call him and seriously discuss his true issue to find a mutual ground. It could be that he doesn't like an afro puff but likes kinky twists, etc. (just using an analogy). If at whatever point you simply can't come to a logical compromise, then perhaps moving on is the answer. I wouldn't go out without a fight for someone I love and from what it seems, he is a good man, great career and he adores you. The only hangup is hair. To me, it's not that serious, find a compromise that suits you both (i.e., natural styles that you both dig) and live happily every after. Just my 2 cents.


 i agree talk it out and get to the bottom of his problem. but remember, its his problem not yours. you can compromise but dont give up everything for him.


----------



## bronzebomb

I will consider being a straight natural...  but i have a massive headache right now.  I'm sure he will call.  He is just trying to prove a point. (I think).  But when I get angry, I can prove a point too.


----------



## bronzebomb

I did order that mushroom, onion, and spinach pizza (yum)

Long distance sucks. But, maybe this is a wake up call.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

bronzebomb

I told you to call him.  15 posts Ago. 

Long Distance has it's good & bad points.

I just hate *dead air* and unresolved issues.  I agree with divachyk on that point.

But, I 'suspect' it's more to it than just hair.  It's Hair Today....What's it Gone be Tomorrow???erplexed

Just Sayin'....


----------



## Brownie518

Hey, ladies. Hope everyone is well.

I'm sitting here waiting on this snowstorm to start. Around 1am, I think. I already have a pressure headache from it. 

*sigh* I love purchasing hair stuff. I miss it.


----------



## bronzebomb

There's more.  He told me everything.  I jsut heard the hair stuff.  He doesn't want dogs (I have 2) in the house, they are nasty.  He doesn't want anymore kids, but since I don't have any he feels obligated to.  Ohio will be home, after we agreed it would be Florida.  I'm underemployed (I have a MBA but I work for the Federal Government). I'm junkie as hell, he is a neat freak!  

My weight he can deal with...*cuz he use to be fat, now fine/fit.  He can snap me into shape.

D*mn, I feel like I'm on the red couch!  I'm letting it all out!

but, today, January 20th, 2012, I've come to realize "I'm not that girl"


----------



## Golden75

I miss buying stuff too. But I'm gonna stay strong.


----------



## robot.

everything will work out bronze! :hug: talk to him, like divachyk and mama T suggested.

and if that don't work, tell him to kick rocks and come visit my campus and git chu a young bwoy.  they can't keep they hands out my head, don't like my wraps, don't like it straight, they want it OUT and natchal at all times 

but DC is very natural-friendly, i'm sure you know


----------



## Golden75

bronzebomb - best of luck to you in 2012.  Seems like he's making a lot of excuses.  You waited & supported him  thru school & now he wanna act brand new.  If it don't work out, take care of you & enjoy life.  Men always running some ish!


----------



## bronzebomb

i'm going to delete this stuff.  I sound pitiful.  I'm talking too much.


----------



## chebaby

i dont think you sound pitiful at all. its on your mind so let it off


----------



## bronzebomb

IDareT'sHair said:


> Hmp. That Jessicurl is a Straight Up Clown. FREE SHIPPING $75.00 & Up.
> 
> I need to unsubscribe from that fool.
> 
> $75 really?  Girl Bye!  She is getting to be like Mala.  Bad sales.
> 
> Hmp.


 


robot. said:


> everything will work out bronze! :hug: talk to him, like divachyk and mama T suggested.
> 
> and if that don't work, tell him to kick rocks and come visit my campus and git chu a young bwoy.  they can't keep they hands out my head, don't like my wraps, don't like it straight, they want it OUT and natchal at all times
> 
> but DC is very natural-friendly, i'm sure you know


 
robot.  don't let me come your school and steal all the 12 year olds.  I like men, young or old!!!


----------



## Zaz

bronzebomb I don't like to tell people what to do but it sounds like a lot of the compromise is on your part, *you'd* have to move, *you* have to alter your hair, *you* have to do something about your dogs, he feels he needs to fix *your* weight... 
Make sure you don't end up compromising so much that you end up resenting him in the long run ((((hugs))))


----------



## Golden75

Yo, this Oyin, my hair is still feeling moisturized.  Oh my Dayum! But imma just rub some on just cuz....


----------



## divachyk

Okay so I will be going on a nail polish no buy. I feel that I have channeled my inner desire to buy to nail polish. I've found myself grabbing polish everywhere I go. Snagged a OPI in Walmart tonight. So, it's a wrap. I'm going on a short term nail polish no buy.

bronzebomb, well Ma, I didn't realize it was more than just hair. Much like chebaby and IDareT'sHair stated, it's hair today but then what will it be tomorrow. No need to delete. You don't sound pitiful. Just need the love and support of your girls, in which we're more than willing to give. I'm sure we've all been in a tough space of some kind with a man so it's all good. We got you through thick and thin / good or bad.


----------



## Ltown

Hey bronzebomb, i don't want any of my friend online or in person to suffer.  You have to take a little of other folks life experience and learn.  I'm tell you ltown is cold as ice in relationships i have mislead, been mislead, lied, cheated,etc... When i want to leave i start complaining about the man, don't like this or that.  I buy stuff i knkw they don't want or like, what i'm saying is mr. Assman is complaining about you either he wants you to change for himm or he don't like you as you are.  It hurts especially if you put time/$ in the relationship.  You deserve to be happy if you do what he want will you be happy for you or  having him?  What/how does he make you happy?  I wish you well and don't be ashame, you can delete the post as you know lurkers live/love U1B1  we are family, got ny sister with me!


----------



## divachyk

@Ltown, I'm up girl...you up?  I seriously need a sleep study.


----------



## Ltown

divachyk said:


> @Ltown, I'm up girl...you up?  I seriously need a sleep study.



divachyk, you up! I went to sleep after i posted i was out.  Its snowing here but will melt on sun with 50 degree temps.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@bronzebomb

You be ai'ite. Sometimes it's good to unload.  

Unfortunately we are all spread across the Country. Otherwise.....we could get right to you and hug/support/listen/talk/EAT whatever you need....

We can all delete posts (if you'd feel more comfortable) I don't mind.

One Day you'll love back and give yourself a *Face Palm* 

Cause You All That.

You'll be fine. Trust me.:blowkiss:


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Mernin' Divas!

Just massaged in some Tiiva Shea Hemp Growth Butter.


----------



## Eisani

Mornin loves! Just caught up on reading and not to bring up old **** but Ms Bronze, as much as it hurts, I'd cut my losses. Hair isn't his issue (as you found out) and leopards don't change their spots. There's a difference between compromising and conforming. Don't let that man morph you into someone you don't recognize. Like I said last week, he can get right or get left. I was already still mad at him, now this 

I'm doing nothing this morning. Boo and my dad are putting some shelves in next to the fireplace for me. I love those fellas.  I'm on day two of a wng. Was going to wash again today, but saw that it was 3 degrees and said ne'rmind.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Eisani

Mernin' Ms. Lady!  You getting ready for your trip to TX?  Those shelves sound nice. 

Did you cook them mennses some Breakfast 1st or just put them to work?


----------



## Eisani

IDareT'sHair I got my ticket to TX last week. I hope the weather is nice. Sis said it was nice yesterday. I'm over this bitter cold!

I cooked breakfast . I made homemade chicken noodle soup last night and dad said make sure I have that and some bread hot and ready by 1:00. He think he run everybody house. I did put some in a pot to heat and throwing some rolls in the oven in a sec  I'm grown, but I ain't crazy!


----------



## mkd

Hmm, I don't really think I like jessicurl wdt.  I steamed with it last night and I am not impressed.  I can't wait to finish tis jar.  Won't be a repurchase.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Eisani Errthang sounds so good E! 

It's Cold & Snowy today.

I'm glad you got your Ticket. 

Just make sure you and @beautyaddict1913 use some restraint on them purchases.

You Keeps Them Mennssses Busy!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@mkd How many more uses you got in that Jar mk? erplexed

I do like @chebaby on Weekly Deep Treatment. I either Sell/Re-Buy or Swap/Re-Buy or Give Away/Re-Buy.

For some reason, I can never truly make up my mind about WDT but I love Too Shea!

I stay on The Fence with WDT. Don't quite know why tho'.

I have 1 Jar of WDT in my Stash. I guess I'll give it a whirl again one day.


----------



## Zaz

Today I'm gonna wash than Dc/steam with qhemet's AOHC mixed with a bit of AO HSR to make it creamier. I definitely don't like it as a moisturiser, too heavy and greasy, but I'm pretty proud of my PJ self for giving it 2 weeks to work. 

If I was smart I would've sold it to the hungry non-PJ masses for full price for a used jar


----------



## divachyk

@Ltown, psssh, I was rolling over for several more hours when you posted at 6 am. I stay up late and ahem, I sleep equally as late. My clock is so off. I force myself to sleep during the week with melatonin. On the weekend, I let me body do whatever it pleases.

Last night I dry DCd with my heat therapy wrap. I really like that lil ole thang. I used AOWC and ORS replenishing pak. Cowashed that out with some old school V05 MM. Hair was nice and soft. I am pleased.


----------



## mkd

@ IDareT'sHair, chile it's gonna take me forever o finish that wdt.  It's only like 20% gone.  Honestly. I may just end up giving it away.  I want to  move on to something else.


----------



## Eisani

Y'all don't like wdt? That's one of my staples. I hated Too Shea while transitioning but now I love it to cowash. 

I'm about to leave and let the men have the house. To the mall!


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Hey ladies it's snowing here so I'm just chillin' with the family.
I just got through doing my hair so I'm off to watch some movies


----------



## Ltown

I like wdt Eisani, i have too shea but haven't used it yet.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Yeah, I stays on the Fence with WDT.  But I keep buying/rebuying it because I can't decide my 'true feelings'


----------



## chebaby

chello ladies
i dont like wdt either. its way too thick and dont do jack squat for my hair.

im drying my hair in a towel right now. i just got finished shampooing and then conditioning with repair me and then rehab. then i slapped on some kckt and scrunched in kccc. its been a while since i used these two.
im going to a bday dinner later so i hope my hair dries soon yall know how kckt and kccc like to take 6 days to dry lmao.

its freezing here. snowed hard last night and i couldnt get home but i made it today lmao.

and im super excited cause i got my ninja blender today i been a smoothie drinking fool ever since i got my magic bullet and figured i got to upgrade to the ninja


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

Gell-o Che!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

Girl...I keep buying WDT like one day Imma make up my mind that I really like it.

You know, how you keep doing with QB?


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Girl...I keep buying WDT like one day Imma make up my mind that I really like it.
> 
> You know, how you keep doing with QB?


girl you know i understand that one day we will get it together lol.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@chebaby

Yesss we will. One Day

Well...at least I only have 1 jar in my stash tho' (and that's a _surprise_ & a blessing)

Do you know what you wearin' to the B-Day Dinner?  It's Cold/Snowy Here too.  It's freezin' cold.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Yesss we will. One Day
> 
> Well...at least I only have 1 jar in my stash tho' (and that's a _surprise_ & a blessing)
> 
> Do you know what you wearin' to the B-Day Dinner?  It's Cold/Snowy Here too.  It's freezin' cold.


yea we gonna get it together. 
im tryna get rid of the last of my qhemet and imma try not to purchase no more

imma throw on some jeans and a cute pink shirt. we going to cheesecake factory so im not gonna get fancy


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@chebaby Yeah, I know I'll continue to get Too Shea! but I can really do w/o WDT. 

So, it's not even a thought.  

And that durn Jessie need to be "X'ed" off my list period...........Hmp. 

You right, we gone get it together.  Someday

But I was ready to hit PayNah on some Marie Dean before this 25% ends 01/27.

Imma try to stay skrong.


----------



## chebaby

i wont ever buy anything from jessicurl. her stuff just dont do it for me.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@chebaby

I'll only get Too Shea! when it's on Sale (there are other comparable things out there just as good, if not _better_), but I do enjoy it. Gotsa be on Sale tho'.

And I am loving, loving, loving, Cowashing with Oyin Honey Hemp. ... 

Girl, I don't see how in the world Kyra can touch Oyin HH, so I'm anxious to do a comparison.


----------



## chebaby

i wanna compare kyra and oyin too. ill co wash with kyra next week


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> i wanna compare kyra and oyin too. ill co wash with kyra next week


 
chebaby

I can't wait to hear what Say You! 

I know what Tastired said, but I wanna hear what Che-Baby say!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

beautyaddict1913

Hi Ms. Beauty! 

Where you been?


----------



## beautyaddict1913

Hello ladies! Been working like crazy! About to run to Nordstrom and then to my BFF house to do her makeup for a party tonight. I won't be going to the party. I will start on my hair tonight. Clarifying and doing a tea rinse and hopefully I can use up Jasmine's hibiscus. I will be doing a wash and go with Enso Aloe, saravun castor seed oil, and Uncle Funky's Curly Magic!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

beautyaddict1913

Chile....You ALWAYS runnin' up Nordstrom's


----------



## beautyaddict1913

IDareT'sHair said:


> beautyaddict1913
> 
> Chile....You ALWAYS runnin' up Nordstrom's



Lol. I know! I was a Nordstrom intern my senior year in undergrad - that's how I became addicted lol


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@beautyaddict1913

They probably be like: "Hi Beauty" when you walk in the door.  

And yes, you are addicted......

You up in that Mug Errrr Week


----------



## chebaby

i like the kyra texture and smell.

im about to leave out. yall be good and dont buy nothing


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@beautyaddict1913 

Don't forget Shi-Naturals Has a Black Tea Spritz 16 ounces for $9.00

http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=...w7mYCw&usg=AFQjCNFZYDTfD3MQibAIkvpBUgAn36_a8A


----------



## divachyk

IDareT'sHair - our bdays are upcoming soon. Any plans? Any gifts to self?


----------



## mkd

I am steaming again now and I am going to roller set again tonight.  My hair just wasn't hitting on anything.  I am using Giovanni xtreme protein tonight.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

divachyk

No plans or gifts to 'self' yet.  I'd like to get a coupla' of MD's on the 27th (before the Sale ends, but afraid it might send me on a down-ward spiral.) 

I just don't know if I have strength enough to stop _*and that's pretty sad*_

mkd

I think I'm gone Steam again tomorrow mk!  Will use Marie Dean.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Finished up 1 Hairitage Hydrations "Sprout" Have Back ups


----------



## Golden75

Hey Ladies!  Just got home from the PT job, and left my resignation on the manager's desk! I am sooooo done with that place.  8 yrs, it's time, I need to get back down to my fighting weight, and just take care of me.  I am a little nervous, because of the income loss, but my boss already hooked me up with my OT project, and we already discussed my path to increasing my salary.  I'll get my weekends back, and be able to just come home from work, and do whatever!

I think I am going to overnight DC, and co-wash in the am w/ mozeke avocado cleansing cream.  I think I have a sample and a full size bottle, and I am not trying to have this ish go bad on me!  Hopefully I can finish the BFH Pistachio cream, but I don't think so unless I do some super slathering.

A little upset cause my Oyin dew is looking low.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Golden75

Hey G! I know you've been wanting to get your weekends back and put that PT Job down for a minute now. 

So, I hope the OT project help off-set things. I know it will all work out.

Imma do my Hair again tomorrow too. Not sure what Imma use, but may just do a repeat of Friday's Regi.

Yeah, I hate when things get 'low'. I know you giving Daddy-Dew the sideye.


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair - Yup been planning to leave for about 6 months.  Feels weird actually doing it.  I took the 2 days of Jan off & last 1st week of Feb off, so 2 weeks notice from today, and my 3 days next week, means I AIN'T GOING BACK!!! Lawd dem fools is gonna be TIGHT!!! 2 people in my dept want to go on vacay in Feb, but with me leaving, they prob can't.  GOOD!!!

Yeah that Oyin, ya know how I feel.  Just came out of the what you buy thread, lawd DB Cococa bean? Stop it! I didn't care for transition cream, but then I decided to use it up, used a little, and I was oh wait a minute now! But it smelled horrid! So I tossed it.  I will def be trying that new joint (praying I don't hit pay nah just to get the sample)


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Golden75

Yeah, folks were saying that Transitioning Creme smelled _'some kinda way'_, but mine has been fine. 

I don't know what ya'll smell stankin'. ....

Yeah, I keep readin' "Vanilla Bean this & Vanilla Bean that" so....

Girl, they might ask you to stay on longer so them folks can take they vacay.


----------



## mkd

T, don't buy anything.  You can do it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

mkd said:


> T, don't buy anything. You can do it.


 
mkd  Gurl....I'm half-way Scurrd.  If I do, I may relapse and spiral outta control.  That's Real too.

Funny, I was just thinking about buying some Hairveda instead of M/D (since that 2'fer is still on), so your post was right on time.

Thanks mk!


----------



## Zaz

I think I'll enjoy steaming. I washed with Curls cleansing creme then DCed/steamed with AOHC. My hair felt soft when I rinsed, it also felt 'curly'.
Its a weird thing, I'm not sure how to explain where it doesn't look any different but when I touch it I can feel the 'curliness'  I usually get it after protein treatments. I may try steaming with an oil mid-week and see how that goes


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Zaz Gimme your Plans if you decide to steam in your oil.

If/when I do it, I'm not sure how I'd do it?erplexed


----------



## mkd

IDareT'sHair, exactly don't even get started buying.  All these people will have sales again.

Zaz, I am really enjoying steaming too.  My hair appears to be more silky and shiny too.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

mkd said:


> @IDareT'sHair, exactly don't even get started buying. All these people will have sales again.


 
mkd  I know me.  And I know it'll be on & poppin'  

Yeah...Steamin' is thebomb.com


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@mkd

Do you have any other Deep Conditioners in rotation other than WDT? 

I'm thinking about adding something into my current DC'er rotation. More than likely, another Marie Dean.


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Golden75
> 
> Yeah, folks were saying that Transitioning Creme smelled _'some kinda way'_, but mine has been fine.
> 
> I don't know what ya'll smell stankin'. ....
> 
> Yeah, I keep readin' "Vanilla Bean this & Vanilla Bean that" so....
> 
> Girl, they might ask you to stay on longer so them folks can take they vacay.


 
IDareT'sHair - DBTC really does not have a scent, as you know.  So I can see how folks was side eyeing, but mine was old, possibly close to 2 yrs, so this was definately a smell!

They can ask all they want, my answer is no. Can't do it.  I was always the one that covered for folks, but no one ever stepped in to cover for me.  Yuppers, I'm tit for tat!  OUTTA THERE!!!!


----------



## Zaz

IDareT'sHair if I do try it, it'll probably be with an evco/castor oil mix since they both penetrate but for some reason oil steaming doesn't sound like something that would work but they're doing it over in that steam thread so I might as well give it a try


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75 

Yeah, I gotta stay on top of my Stash.  I can't afford to have anything go bad on me.....

Girl...them folks gone ask you to stay a week or 2 longer.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Zaz 

So, are you gone DC/Cowash afterwards?  Or just Oil & Go?


----------



## Golden75

Whew! Gave the dog a bath, lawd he stank!  Oh my goodness, he stank!  He needs a new harness and leash.  Maybe I'll go to petsmart tomorrow.  

Overnight DC-ing with BFH, hopefully my scalp does not get the itchies.  Think I have one more use. I did not have a sample of Avocado cream, just full size, I don't know whether to be happy or sad.


----------



## bronzebomb

My new weave. It took me all day! I ran out of hairand the closure was too complicated... Glad its done.


----------



## Golden75

Zaz - one day my lazy arse is going to try the oil steam.  Curious about this.

IDareT'sHair - I'M OUTTA THERE!!!

bronzebomb - you look beautiful! love it!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

bronzebomb 

Looks Very Nice Bronzie!  You did it all yourself?  Good Job.

Golden75 

See...Your Pup will get bathed more often now that you're not gone be werkin' all them crazy hours.


----------



## Zaz

IDareT'sHair said:


> Zaz
> 
> So, are you gone DC/Cowash afterwards?  Or just Oil & Go?



I'll probably cowash with my coconut sublime afterwards to cut down on the greasiness, I don't wanna have that soul glo effect


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair

My GA's:

Claudie's Iman
Shi Naturals Grow Potion
Claudie's Scalp Serum
Claudie's Elixir
Shi Naturals Tea Rinse for Growth
Hairitage Happy Hemp
Hairitage Sprout
Claudie's Revitalizing Pomade
Camille Rose Scalp serum
JBCO
Hairitage Castor Infusion


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Zaz

That's what I'm tryna' figure out. (what to do next)

Yeah, you almost have to Cowash or DC afterwards. I think some folks even 'Poo afterwards.

I can't get the "Hang of it"....


----------



## Brownie518

Hey, everyone! So, it snowed here from around 3am until about 3 this afternoon. Wasn't too bad but we were stuck inside all day. I hooked up my Roku and then finally opened my Afroveda box. I forgot I had ordered the ACV Rinse from there. I'm going to try that in the morning.


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair - OMG HE STANK!!!!

Yes, I really need more time to devote to myself.  It's just too much to be up at 530am - get back in town at 5:15, walk super fast up the hill, jump in the car, to be clocked in by 5:30 - 930.  No time to eat before I go, and it would be so busy, I can't eat there except a bag of chips. NO GOOD!!!

Now I can be a co-washing, steaming, DC-ing, junky!  My products might get used up now that I have time to use them!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

You forgot:

Hairitage Castor Infusion *you made me remember this*
What about JBCO?


----------



## Zaz

bronzebomb it looks nice


----------



## bronzebomb

Yes @IDareT'sHair, I did it myself. Thank you.

@Golden75. Thank you!

This was my hair last night after steam and blow dry. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





It's really growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75

Hmp.

You 'bout to get _Brand New _with all this extra time on your hands.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

bronzebomb

Nice Length & Very Nice Progress.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> Brownie518
> 
> You forgot:
> 
> Hairitage Castor Infusion *you made me remember this*
> What about JBCO?



IDareT'sHair

I edited my post. Thanks for the reminder. I was trying to remember the Castor Infusion, too. 

I'm about to soak my hair for the night in this AV Sunsilk oil. Her labels are nice.


----------



## Golden75

Brownie518 - I thought I was gonna stay in from the snow too, but by 3 the streets were clear, so I went on in to work for a few hours.  Glad its over, would've been nice if this happened tomorrow, so the office can close! 

I bought my bro the Roku II, I need to ask him if it works, hasn't said anything to me about it....


----------



## Brownie518

Bask's Javan Bean & Honey is


----------



## Golden75

bronzebomb - can't wait til I get to that length - love the thickness!

IDareT'sHair - say what? Gurrrllll, I am gonna be so Brand New, fools won't recognize me! I'm just really exceited about getting back into exercising again, cooking & eating healthy.  I fell off, waaaayyy off!  Also, I can get to bed at a decent hour, and not be exhausted and dang day.  It really takes a toll, I have no energy to do anything.


----------



## Brownie518

Golden75

It was coming down like a blizzard right up until 3 and then I had to wait for them to plow everything. 

I love that little Roku. I think I'm going to get one for my father.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

I thought you had that IPN Oil?  Did you finish that one up (and no back-ups?) I'm tryna' save mine.  I really like that durn oil.

That women makes me sick, because I've liked everything I tried. 

She treated me so Ig'nant.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> Brownie518
> 
> I thought you had that IPN Oil?  Did you finish that one up (and no back-ups?) I'm tryna' save mine.  I really like that durn oil.
> 
> That women makes me sick, because I've liked everything I tried.
> 
> She treated me so Ig'nant.



IDareT'sHair

You mean the IPN Scalp Revival? Yep, I'm looking at it right now. No backups but I will be repurchasing that at some point.  I'm on my last bottle.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

double post...............


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> @IDareT'sHair
> 
> *You mean the IPN Scalp Revival? Yep, I'm looking at it right now.* No backups but I will be repurchasing that at some point.  I'm on my last bottle.


 
Brownie518 Yeah. That.

She clowned me royally. 

Imma hafta' stop thinkin' about that crazy-vendor. She clowned me worse than OriO & Amaka put together.


----------



## Eisani

I have a semi confession. I ran across some Daily Defense conditioner and grabbed two bottles to see if they work as well as the og Daily Defense Tender Apple to detangle. They were super cheap so they don't count.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Eisani

Who Daily Defense?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Eisani

Your Location is "Somewhere Collecting Discontinued Products" so Girl, gone & get your Daily Defense on.

I'm nervous because I may spiral outta control.  I'm not skrong enough *yet*


----------



## mkd

bronzebomb, good job!  It looks nice.  How long will you wear it?

T,  I am going to open something else to dc with.  I was trying to stick to one open at a time but I am over that.  I itching two at a time will work.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair

Dang, whatever happened to Ori? Is she still in business? That conditioner of hers was the bomb! 
Is that Marie Dean sale over the 27th? Hmmmm....


----------



## Brownie518

I just answered my own question ^^^...No she isn't.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> @IDareT'sHair
> 
> *Dang, whatever happened to Ori? Is she still in business? That conditioner of hers was the bomb! *
> *Is that Marie Dean sale over the 27th? Hmmmm....*


 
Brownie518

Yeah that OriO Jojoba Conditioner was thebomb.com 

I still have a jar of that OriO Masque.  (I need to get that in rotation STAT)  I've been holding on to it like it's a Collectors Item.  

Like I know I will my last bottles of Enso Naturals.

M. Dean is over on the 27th


----------



## Brownie518

mkd

What other DC are you thinking of opening? Right now, I'm rotating CD Black Vanilla Smoothie, MD Sweet Milk, and MD Coffee & Kokum. The Coffee has barely one use left. I don't think it will cover my whole head. I think I'll pull Claudie's DC mask in once that's finished.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair

I think I have that Moss Serum and one Argan shampoo left from Enso. Oh, and the Seabuckthorn conditioner (bottle). I've never tried that one. My niece used the last of those two masks. She loved them, too.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

mkd 

I just looked in my jar of MD Vanilla.  I'll probably use that up tomorrow.  

I may pull out DB DC'er and another MD to put in Rotation.

Or maybe 2 Marie Dean's to rotate.

I'm really anxious to try DB DC'er.  It gets Great Reviews.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

I have 1 Enso Cacao Deep Recovery and 1 Enso Sea Buckthorn DC'er left.

1/2 Bottle of Green Tea Cleanser *which I love, love, love* and 1 small unopened bottle

1 Blue Malva, 2 Honey Hibiscus, and 1 or 2 of the Hair Cremes. 

After that, no more Enso.


----------



## Brownie518

I just answered your emails...


----------



## Shay72

I see ya'll and I'm taking names ....


----------



## bronzebomb

mkd - hopefully 2 months


----------



## Brownie518

Shay72 said:


> I see ya'll and I'm taking names ....


----------



## Eisani

Yall gettin on my nerves talkin about Claudie 

So I learned today my nephew likes to bury his face in my hair. I accidentally hit him in the face with my ponytail and he cracked up and has been planting his face in my hair ever since.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Eisani

I'm sure it's smelling good.  And Long, Lush & Lovely!

How Cute!


----------



## Eisani

IDareT'sHair Daily Defense is by Clairol. I'm yet holding on to my last lil bit of ddta and did a double take when I saw those bottles. I had to grab two to try and compare. The ingredients are pretty good too. 

I feel like dc'ing but I like my curls right now.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Tomorrow I'll think about uppin' my Rotation.

For cowashing, I've been using Oyin Honey Hemp.  Imma add Too Shea! back in there.  After that, I'll pull out the SSI Avocado or Kyra's.

I'm bout to kick this thang up a Notch but at the same time, make sure I don't have more than 2-3 of the same kinds of things opened for DC'ing & Cowashing.


----------



## Brownie518

T, when are you washing again?

I was going to wait until morning but I think I'll do it around 2 or so. I have to be up anyway so I can sleep tomorrow to be at work at 6.30pm.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518

In the morning. 

I really want to open something New but I'll just keep on Plugging along and hopefully use up:

1 MD Vanilla
1 It's Perfectly Natural _"Detangle Me Detangler"_.


----------



## mkd

Hey ms b!  I am thinking about opening a cj rehab or Pura choc smoothie.

Ok, I just combed out my set and did a silk wrap.  This steamer was a good *** investment.  I know I keep talking about it but I am so pleased.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

mkd 

Yeah, the Steama' is definitely one of the best Investments Evvvver!...


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair

I think the only DC I have that I've never tried is the MD Seaweed and the Bask Y.A.M. I'm trying to think if there are others...? 
You make me want to pull out that MD Vanilla Repair. I love that!!!

Right now, on my use up list (will reup or have backups):

Camille Rose Algae mask
Motions CPR
MD Coffee & Kokum
Shi Grow Potion
Shi Prepoo buttercreme
AV Sunsilk herbal oil
Bask Cacao DC
CD Black Vanilla Smoothie
Hairveda pH Rinse

Most of these will be done by the end of February.


----------



## Brownie518

mkd said:


> Hey ms b!  I am thinking about opening a cj rehab or Pura chic smoothie.
> 
> Ok, I just combed out my st and didn silk wrap.  This steamer was a good *** investment.  I know I keep talking about it but I am so pleased.




Stop hypin' that steama'!!!  I think I would love it!!! 

I have one of those Sage gift certficate things, from kgb or Groupon or wherever. Maybe I should try that Pura Chocolate Smoothie one day...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518

My use up list is small because I don't have too much open right now.erplexed 

So, by the end of February, I should use up:

1/2 Gone of 33 Ounce Oyin Honey Hemp *1 back up* 
1/2 Gone of 32 Ounce of Jessicurl Too Shea! *1 back up* 
8 ounce DB Cleansing Conditioner *1/2 bottle left, 1 back up*
2 8 ounce MD's (new unopened)
2 4 ounce Hairitage Hydrations (new unopened)
1 4-8 Claudie either Iman, Isha or Temple Balm (unopened)
1 8 ounce Oil (unopened)either regular or Growth Oil


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

You should try the Pura Chocolate Smoothie.


----------



## mkd

Brownie518, you need a steamer!  I promise lol!


----------



## Brownie518

That's a good use up list, T! 

I make lists on my tablet and check the stuff off as I use it. It keeps me on track and also reminds me of what I want/need to buy.


----------



## Brownie518

mkd said:


> Brownie518, you need a steamer!  I promise lol!



mkd
IDareT'sHair

 I know, I really do need one. I keep it in the back of my mind, though. Is yours table top or do they have rollabout ones, too?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518

I'll go back tomorrow while I'm under the dryer and transfer that list. So, I can stay on point.

I'll have about 8 wash days between now & the end of February.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair

I should have about 10 wash days. I might have to adjust my wash schedule. They want me to 'mentor' someone on the day shift, which means I'll have to start going in on my days off. That will be cutting into my wash time...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518

Here's where I got mine from.  It's the one on the Left: Professional Dual Grade

http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=...tPHWCw&usg=AFQjCNEojSNjmxA0Y_WFv6O-khVvmUNJ5Q


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> @IDareT'sHair
> 
> I should have about 10 wash days. I might have to adjust my wash schedule. They want me to 'mentor' someone on the day shift, which means I'll have to start going in on my days off. That will be cutting into my wash time...


 
Brownie518

I counted up 8 for me, since February is a short month.


----------



## Brownie518

I have a few 2-wash weeks in there. 

Those are nice prices on those steamers....

Alright, I'm signing off. I'm going to sip on a drink and read for a little while, let this oil soak in.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

And Get That Massage!inocchio


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> Brownie518
> 
> And Get That Massage!inocchio


----------



## divachyk

You ladies have been chatting it up. I'm too lazy to go back and catch up. Hope I didn't miss anything jooooosay (juicy).

A dear friend purchased a hairsense bone comb for me and I'm really digging that comb.


----------



## Shay72

Finished up CTDG.Probably won't repurchase. It was my primary detangler. I used it as a dc twice. That's the issue. It's more economical for me as a detangler bc a little went a long way. But as a dc I used it up in 2 dc's . I'm contemplating totally phasing Qhem out. I would love to only have 10 vendors period. Not sure I will ever get there but we shall see. I do plan to try BASK and possibly Marie Dean after this no buy is over since they both have body products too.


----------



## bajandoc86

Good day ladies! I would love to join please. I got a whole lotta stuff to use up, and at the same time I gots my eye on a whooolllleeeee lotta stuff to buy.


----------



## Shay72

bajandoc86
You'll fit right in then .


----------



## Charz

hey everyone I'm back!!!!!!


----------



## Shay72

Charz!

We pjs are bold . I just sent HH a convo suggesting she scent her golden whip. Her whipped yellow shea butter. Seriously ya'll my skin laughs at white shea butter. Its like it knows. I mean of course I  the Shi Naturals pre poo butter cream but I would like something I can use exclusively on my skin.


----------



## Golden75

Well, I think I like the Mozeke cleansing conditioner, so that will stay in rotation til it's gone, then I'll decide if it's repurchase.  My hair feels good, but this was used after an overnight dc & oil rinse,  so need to try it alone.

Gonna use BFH Desert leave-in, and this will be in rotation until gone.  That will help stretch the end of Oyin.  

It's 1pm, and already, laundry is done, just have to fold the last load in the dryer, bathroom cleaned, SO is taking care of the kitchen since he's cooking and has a bunch friends over for the game.  Gonna paint my nails, toes, iron for the next few days, re-twist a couple sections that came loose, and probably take a nap, in no particular order.  I love Sundays!


----------



## Ltown

Charz said:


> hey everyone I'm back!!!!!!



Charz, missed you thought you bailed from lhcf!


----------



## Shay72

Dayum, dayum, dayum. I dc'd with CTDG and my hair looks good . Just when I was trying to give up CTDG. Ain't she putting it in a tube? Ya'll know how I hate tubes. I tend to use less product when using a tube though.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Used up 1 Hairitage Hydrations Happy Hempy Hair (have back ups)

Shay72  Yeah CTDG is guuuddd. 

I didn't hear about it being in a Tube now tho'.erplexed


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72

Wait.  Are you using Shi-Naturals Pre-Poo Buttercreme on your skin?


----------



## chebaby

hey ladies
i think the ctdg is being put in a bottle with a pump.

i havent done my hair today. im being hella lazy cause i know im gonna wear a w&g all week so technically i dont have to do my hair today as long as i make time to do it tomorrow.


----------



## mkd

Brownie518, i have a rolling steamer too, the cheaper one from salonsrus.

Once again the weekend has flown bye.  Sometimes I just want to press pause.  I still have a hundred things to do today too.


----------



## SimJam

bajandoc86 said:


> Good day ladies! I would love to join please. I got a whole lotta stuff to use up, and at the same time I gots my eye on a whooolllleeeee lotta stuff to buy.


 
My girl ... u using up the manners ur mamma taught you ... "Good Day" ?!?!?!?!  DWL 

I had to put myself on this no buy ... was a self induced intervention


----------



## Ltown

Hey ladies!

Today after 6 months i fibally decide to try and toll my hair and use my Pibbs for the first time.  I haven't wore my hair straight since the fallout, so we'll see, i don't like combing it so i will probably where it in a bun.  I was just getting used to straight hair when it came out.  

I made some growth portion i seen here and on youtube with the tea, biotion, onion and garlic eo, castor oil (hairadrleine? Or something). I  also made some pomade with coconut oil, thyme, rosemary, peppermint, cedarwood, ylang,and sulfur.  I don't know how/what will happen just trying to be cheap, and make my own growth aid since i already have it all.


----------



## Shay72

IDareT'sHair
I tried it on my skin once. It did the trick. It's shea butter ain't it ? Sunshine was billed for hair & skin. I used it once on my hair I think and now I only use it on my skin. 

Thanks chebaby. I knew there was some kind of packaging change for CTDG.


----------



## Ltown

Shay72 said:


> @IDareT'sHair
> I tried it on my skin once. It did the trick. It's shea butter ain't it ? Sunshine was billed for hair & skin. I used it once on my hair I think and now I only use it on my skin.
> 
> Thanks @chebaby. I knew there was some kind of packaging change for CTDG.


 
shay, go girl finding a use for that product which most products can be use for unless it has stonging eo like peppermint.


----------



## Golden75

Hope this posts... Having probs with the app.

CTDG is supposed to in tube 8oz I think & a few dollars more. I kinda want to get it. If I break n/b it will just be for that


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I think CTDG should stay in the Jar and remain at the same Price Point. 

I bet it loses something transferring it to a Bottle w/Pump.

I'm still miffed that AV Ashlii Amala DC'er is in a bottle now.....

I think CTDG should stay as is.


----------



## SimJam

Charz said:


> hey everyone I'm back!!!!!!


 
CHARZZZZ welcome back girlie


----------



## SimJam

I want some anita grant rhassoul clay bars

that is all

goodbye


----------



## IDareT'sHair

SimJam

So.....I want:

Marie Dean
Hairveda
Shi-Naturals
Claudie

Tis All


----------



## divachyk

I used up another product - this feels good - SDH Vanilla Silk. Knocking the stash down bit by bit.


----------



## SimJam

@IDareT'sHair lol thats just what i want rightnow ... after watching fusionofcultures latest vid.

I have broccoli butter, maybe someother saravun products, tiiva naturals growth thing and I want to try some HH stuff on my to buy list


----------



## chebaby

chello again ladies
i just made a bomb smoothie with kale, spinach, wheat grass, coconut milk, banana, pineapple and a few berries.  its good but i didnt realize how much coconut takes over. even more so than banana.

i still havent done my hair.


----------



## Ltown

IDareT'sHair said:


> SimJam
> 
> So.....I want:
> 
> Marie Dean
> Hairveda
> Shi-Naturals
> Claudie
> 
> Tis All



IDareT'sHair, 4 vendors but 5 products each


----------



## Shay72

Brownie518
You probably watching the game but I can't stand Eli. I  Peyton though. Even though he went to Tennesse (still SEC though). Eli went to an SEC school too, Ole Miss, daddy's alma mater. But I think of Eli as a whiny [email protected] but maybe that happens when your brother is Peyton and your daddy is Archie.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Shay72
> 
> Wait.  Are you using Shi-Naturals Pre-Poo Buttercreme on your skin?



IDareT'sHair

I do sometimes, also!  That's why I have 3 of them...

♥Ingredients♥Shea butter, almond butter, coco butter, vitamin E, grapefruitseed oil


Charz -   Hey, girl!!!!!


----------



## Brownie518

Shay72 said:


> @Brownie518
> You probably watching the game but I can't stand Eli. I  Peyton though. Even though he went to Tennesse (still SEC though). Eli went to an SEC school too, Ole Miss, daddy's alma mater. *But I think of Eli as a whiny [email protected] but maybe that happens when your brother is Peyton and your daddy is Archie*.



Shay72

 How'd you know? I'm at work but some guy gave me a nice link to watch it. 
@ bolded -


----------



## Brownie518

Shay72 said:


> Charz!
> 
> We pjs are bold .* I just sent HH a convo suggesting she scent her golden whip. Her whipped yellow shea butter.* Seriously ya'll my skin laughs at white shea butter. Its like it knows. I mean of course I  the Shi Naturals pre poo butter cream but I would like something I can use exclusively on my skin.



Shay72

Good idea, Shay. I love her whipped butter!  Let me know what she says.


----------



## Brownie518

SimJam IDareT'sHair

Since we're tellin' what all we want, I want:

Marie Dean
Shi Naturals Tea Rinse
Bask Beauty


----------



## Shay72

Brownie518
You're always talking about the Giants. Ain't no way you would miss this game . Like me and the Gators. I feel some kind of way if I'm not watching. 

I'm getting into the lazy hair mode again. Using the CG Method I can stretch a wash n go so we shall see if I adjust my routine yet again .


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Changed my Mind and didn't do my Hair.  I'll wait until Tuesdayerplexed


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

Oh, And want b.a.s.k. too.....


----------



## SimJam

revisited SSI okra reconstructor ... and I actually like it. Dont know why I thought I didnt 

and after using the coco creme LI consistently for 2 weeks straight I really really like it for re moisturizing twists ... I prefer it to the hair dew for this but the hair dew will remain my go to LI for washday


----------



## Ltown

SimJam,  i uses ssi okra today forgot i had it nice and soft which is good didn't use anything after. 


Talking about games i hate B-more so glad they loss it was close.  Don't care for Giants either don't like Eli, he is a punk, but i prefer to watch Giants and Patriots.


----------



## Eisani

Hey y'all. We've been on this house lazy alllll day. I gave boo a pass since he worked hard yesterday. I suppose I'll give him a massage before the night is over. He's so stinkin cute!


----------



## Shay72

Ltown said:


> @SimJam, i uses ssi okra today forgot i had it nice and soft which is good didn't use anything after.
> 
> 
> Talking about games i hate B-more so glad they loss it was close. Don't care for Giants either don't like Eli, he is a punk, but i prefer to watch Giants and Patriots.


 about Eli. I see we feel the same. Did you see "Killa" that's what my mama calls Ray Lewis acting like he was bout to fall out during the singing of the National Anthem ? Steven Tyler singing the NA was a huge fail .


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Eisani said:


> *I suppose I'll give him a massage before the night is over*. He's so stinkin cute!


 
Eisani
Ya'll kill me with them _massages_:blondboob


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Used some JBCO w/Pimento


----------



## Golden75

I have some issues: how the heck do folks wash their hair in twists? Mine shrank up, some came undone, ugh! Thank goodness this was the last week but I may need to remove soon so they don't matte! Dang it!

Bfh desert leave-in (castor free) that ish dried me straight up! Lawd imma have to doctor this mess up! Desert is right, dry as a dayum desert!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Golden75

Is that Dessert L-I creamy or liquid?

I had Dessert Drench.  It's watery............


----------



## Brownie518

Golden75 said:


> I have some issues: how the heck do folks wash their hair in twists? Mine shrank up, some came undone, ugh! Thank goodness this was the last week but I may need to remove soon so they don't matte! Dang it!
> 
> *Bfh desert leave-in (castor free) that ish dried me straight up! Lawd imma have to doctor this mess up! Desert is right, dry as a dayum desert!*



Golden75 - 

I use the Desert Castor Seed leave in and it's . I'm glad I never tried that one.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518

I'll be getting relaxed on Tuesday.


----------



## natura87

Golden75 said:


> I have some issues: how the heck do folks wash their hair in twists? Mine shrank up, some came undone, ugh! Thank goodness this was the last week but I may need to remove soon so they don't matte! Dang it!
> 
> Bfh desert leave-in (castor free) that ish dried me straight up! Lawd imma have to doctor this mess up! Desert is right, dry as a dayum desert!



I dont. Its just not worth it for me my hair looked a hot mess when I tried. I spritz my hair in between washes but that is about as wet as it is going to get.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> I'll be getting relaxed on Tuesday.



IDareT'sHair

Oh, that's right. It will be all good.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518

I'll just have them apply & neutralize. I'll come home and finish it up.

I hope it goes well. They used Affirm last time and I felt I was a bit 'underprocessed'

I think I'll pull out Njoi's Strong Roots Nourishing Pomade afterwards.  Or the Sweet Coconut Pomade.


----------



## natura87

Twisted my hair with Bask's Palm Tapioca yesterday. It went on weird but a day later my hair feels soft and fluffy. The Palm Tapioca fees much different than I thought it would.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

On Second thought, I may use Hairitage Castor Infusion.

natura87

What's the 'consistency?' Is it more like a Twisting product or what?


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair

Use the Castor Infusion

I have heard that Affirm underprocesses.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> @IDareT'sHair
> 
> Use the Castor Infusion
> 
> *I have heard that Affirm underprocesses.*


 
@Brownie518

I don't think she 'smoothed' enough either.erplexed 

I'll give them a couple more tries and I might be back to doin' it myself

Yeah, I'll use the Castor Infusion.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

For my b.a.s.k. I want:

Manna Serum
Honey Leave-In
YAM


----------



## Eisani

IDareT'sHair from BASK I want the Yam and Palm Tapioca. I ain't hard to pleaase 

I think I'm about to call it a night. Boo just finished cutting his hair and shaving. I hear water so I'm gonna go be nosey . Noches!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Eisani

I wanted the Tapioca too, but I want to know if it's more of a Twisting butter?

It sounds good though.

Yeah, Gurl....Gone & Handle Yo' Bidness.....


----------



## natura87

IDareT'sHair said:


> Brownie518
> 
> On Second thought, I may use Hairitage Castor Infusion.
> 
> natura87
> 
> What's the 'consistency?' Is it more like a Twisting product or what?



The texture is thick like shea butter...but it gets smoother once you rub it in.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> For my b.a.s.k. I want:
> 
> Manna Serum
> Honey Leave-In
> YAM



@IDareT'sHair

Get the Cacao DC and the Java Bean & Honey  
I need more of the Manna serum, too.

ETA - The Bask Y.A.M. is a big hit!!!


----------



## divachyk

Golden75 said:


> I have some issues: how the heck do folks wash their hair in twists? Mine shrank up, some came undone, ugh! Thank goodness this was the last week but I may need to remove soon so they don't matte! Dang it!
> 
> Bfh desert leave-in (castor free) that ish dried me straight up! Lawd imma have to doctor this mess up! Desert is right, dry as a dayum desert!





IDareT'sHair said:


> @Golden75
> 
> Is that Dessert L-I creamy or liquid?
> 
> I had Dessert Drench.  It's watery............



@Golden75, I am not sure I knew one of them was castor free. I have the desert castor moisturizer and the desert castor seed LI. I'm currently using the desert castor seed LI and like it pretty good. Won't be repurchasing it though.

ETA: I haven't tried the desert moisturizer. 

@IDareT'sHair desert castor seed is creamy.


----------



## Ltown

Good morning, i'm off but opm gave fed government until 11 to come to work wow, after last year snow bust they are planning ahead.  

My roller set was a bust, i guess my damage hair ain't ready yet back to the bun.

Brownie518, i had that bask java, it was too strong coffee smell for me

DMV, ladies i mention you  for the April hair show in DC thread we should meetup?  I don't remember if its bronze is in b-more?

IDareT'sHair, so when are you buying?


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Golden75
> 
> Is that Dessert L-I creamy or liquid?
> 
> I had Dessert Drench. It's watery............


 
@IDareT'sHair - it's creamy. I have a recipe somewhere on how to hook up ish that ain't working. This ain't working & I don't want to toss it. My hair agrees with most products, hence why I have not found staples. But this mess it failure.org!



Brownie518 said:


> @Golden75 -
> 
> I use the Desert Castor Seed leave in and it's . I'm glad I never tried that one.


 
@Brownie518 & @divachyk - da hayll was I thinking ! I was going to get the one with castor, but I figured, try different, and I can always add it myself.


----------



## SimJam

IDareT'sHair said:


> Used some JBCO w/Pimento


Im also fiending for some of the red pimento oil ... or whatever it name. 



Golden75 said:


> I have some issues: how the heck do folks wash their hair in twists? Mine shrank up, some came undone, ugh! Thank goodness this was the last week but I may need to remove soon so they don't matte! Dang it!
> 
> Bfh desert leave-in (castor free) that ish dried me straight up! Lawd imma have to doctor this mess up! *Desert is right, dry as a dayum desert*!


 


My twists dont survive washes .. well they can survive the wash, its the DC that does them in.


----------



## Golden75

SimJam - I did an overnigh dry DC, things looked fine.  The wash did me in!  Wowsers!  I thought I only needed to retwist a section in the back, man it was a mess!  

Could also be my twisting technique, may not have gotten close to the root.  Most twists are fine, but the roots puffed so it looks a bit crazy right  now


----------



## Charz

Ltown it wasn't by choice 

I've used up CJ Deep Fix, CJ Smoothing Lotion, BRBC, CJ Daily Fix.


----------



## 13StepsAhead

Hey ladies  I'm finally in Switzerland. I definitely have to get use to being so far away from family/friends. but so far I'm in love the city I'm in; I just have to learn some french.


----------



## SimJam

Golden75 I watched one of Naptural85s videos where she showed how she twists her hair to get them to stay put ... its like her second to last video. Cant access youtube @ work 

I tried it and my twists lasted a wash without DC but didnt survive the last wash when I DCd. they mostly unravelled from the eds, the roots were OK


----------



## bronzebomb

13StepsAhead said:


> Hey ladies  I'm finally in Switzerland. I definitely have to get use to being so far away from family/friends. but so far I'm in love the city I'm in; I just have to learn some french.


 

I stayed in Leysin Switzerland for a Summer while in college.  I studied European Hotels and Dining.  Switzerland is very beautiful.


----------



## Golden75

SimJam - I'll try to remember to check when I get home. thanks!


----------



## bronzebomb

I  the weave!


----------



## Seamonster

chebaby said:


> chello again ladies
> i just made a bomb smoothie with kale, spinach, wheat grass, coconut milk, banana, pineapple and a few berries.  its good but i didnt realize how much coconut takes over. even more so than banana.
> 
> i still havent done my hair.



Yummy, I am going to have this for lunch spinach, marula, sea weed, coconut milk, banana, pineapple and a few berries. Hope it taste as good as yours



bronzebomb said:


> I  the weave!



Your hair is so versitile

I want some new hair products even those I have plenty. 
I want to try BASK
Java
Yam
Tapioca
Cacao
Plaintain
Sugar sorbet

Loving my Claudie's, SSI, and MD


----------



## natura87

Why do I want to braid my hair in teeny tiny braids. knowing good and darn well I will get about 5 braids done and then get irritated and want to take them right back out. I think the Palm Tapioca would work well on these. I am in twits now so it is already "stretched"

My braids never look as good as the little girls on Beads,Braids and Beyond but darnit I still kinda want them in. I can keep them in for a while too. Decisions decisions...


----------



## chebaby

chello ladies
so i co washed with curls conditioner. dont remember what its called but its the coconut conditioner for children. it just as good as the coconut sublime conditioner. then i used direct leave in and did a wash and go.
i need a protein treatment like NOW. my hair isnt mushy but i know i need it. so tonight i will shampoo with come clean and do a treatment with the last of my claudie protein. then i will do a wash and go with cj PP and see what my hair looking like in the morning. i hope it turns out well. my hair being so thin is really getting on my nerves.


----------



## Eisani

It sure is good to know people. Just landed my girl a job in her new city. YESSS!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ltown said:


> @IDareT'sHair, *so when are you buying?*


 
@Ltown

June, July (or whenever this N/B is over). Hey, if that b.a.s.k. Java Coffee Stuff is too Skrong for you, I'll swap you a Purabody Chocolate Smoothie

OR....A Purabody Brazil Oil. Camille Rose Jansyn Moisture Conditioner etc......Enso Sea Buckthorn DC'er.....

Yeah, I got some 'stuff' I'd be willing to swap so pm me.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

divachyk Golden75  Okay, Yeah, I had that one too (back when I was on my BFH kick). 

I also liked that Espresso Hair Cream Brownie518  WOW!  Another Coffee Product!  I wish I had some now.


----------



## Ltown

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Ltown
> 
> June, July (or whenever this N/B is over). Hey, if that b.a.s.k. Java Coffee Stuff is too Skrong for you, I'll swap you a Purabody Chocolate Smoothie
> 
> OR....A Purabody Brazil Oil. Camille Rose Jansyn Moisture Conditioner etc......Enso Sea Buckthorn DC'er.....
> 
> Yeah, I got some 'stuff' I'd be willing to swap so pm me.



IDareT'sHair, oh i'm sorry i gave that away months ago. I got that smoothie too. I'm trying to use up other stuff too.  Heck i got a big jar of alter ego garlic that i need to use. Now that i use tea for shedding i need to get rid of that it didn't do nothing last year when my hair came out.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Ltown

No Worries Lady! I thought I'd take it off your hands, get a package, try b.a.s.k. and get a Coffee Product

Oh Well, maybe next time....erplexed


----------



## Golden75

Ltown - i got a big ol' alter ego too.  I forgot about it, again.  That ish ain't never gon' die!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75 Ltown

I got a 32 ounce Jar myself.  I keep it on hand at all times.  Especially for the first 2-4 washes after Relaxing.


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair - yup, mine is 32oz too.  I'm gonna put to use, especially while in kinky twists. I never had an excessive shedding problem, so I don't know if it works.  Dayum pjism!


----------



## Brownie518

Hey, ladies!! I'm here at work, feeling funky. It was pouring rain on the way in here. Made me sleepy and sluggish.

Ltown - yeah, that bask Java bean smells a bit strong but I like it. I can't stand coffee, either, so I was surprised.


----------



## Shay72

I love the smell of coffee . Adding Java Bean to my BASK list.


----------



## chebaby

does anyone have an extra jar of claudie protein they would be willing to swap? cj repair me is good but claudies is better.


----------



## divachyk

Pretty bronzebomb.

Finished up a Bee Mine Balanced Cream Moisturizer this morning. Cracked open another. No backups but please believe I will be ordering another one once I've used 50% of this current container.

13StepsAhead - congrats and enjoy!

Eisani - you're a great friend!


----------



## Shay72

Ordered some BASK body products. I got the Plantain Spice Warming Body Butter and the Cupuacu Coco-Nilla Body Massage Serum. Hoping this is a combo I can use after my showers.


----------



## Eisani

Hey y'all. I'm about to cowash with one of these Daily Defense and see how it fares against my beloved.


----------



## Eisani

By the way, I suppose I'll never buy any Claudie's. The opening date went from the 20th to the 26th. I would never say anything negative about anyone dealing with family issues, but I'll just take it as a sign that we were just never meant to be.


----------



## divachyk

Shay72 said:


> Ordered some BASK body products. I got the Plantain Spice Warming Body Butter and the Cupuacu Coco-Nilla Body Massage Serum. Hoping this is a combo I can use after my showers.


Shay72, please keep me/us posted. I love smell good body products that hydrates well.


----------



## beautyaddict1913

Hello ladies. I'm bummed out because I didn't get to wash my hair this weekend. So I just co-cleansed with CJ Daily Fix and co-washed with HV Moist 24. Now I'm dc with Jasmine's Hibiscus. I used it up! When I rinse I'm going to seal with Saravun Castor Seed, leave in Enso Aloe and do an overnight wash and go with UFD curly magic. Bout to do a little work while I let this dc marinate in my head lol


----------



## Ltown

chebaby said:


> does anyone have an extra jar of claudie protein they would be willing to swap? cj repair me is good but claudies is better.





Shay72 said:


> Ordered some BASK body products. I got the Plantain Spice Warming Body Butter and the Cupuacu Coco-Nilla Body Massage Serum. Hoping this is a combo I can use after my showers.



chebaby, i have reconstructor.

shay, bask send me a sample of mango/shea it was great and for me with eczema thats awesome.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

OMG ladies I've been trying to log on all day yesterday with no luck  Hopefully I won't have the same problem today.

13StepsAhead I'm glad you made it safely.

bronzebomb I'm loving that weave. I may get a curly one for my sister-in-law's wedding since it will be in Trinidad; I don't want to have to worry about my hair.


----------



## Eisani

Hey hair divas. I ended up falling asleep and doing nothing to my hair  . I never use Elasta but folks got me wanting to try the ultra hydrating (?) Con to cowash. Let me sit down somewhere.


----------



## natura87

Hello.


Wearing an unfluffed twistout.


----------



## 13StepsAhead

Hey divas. nothing much going on with hair today. just baggying overnight. I will probably wash 1x a week while I'm here since I'm limited on what I have and what I can buy. I also, don't want my mom to ship the box I packed if it's unnecessary.


----------



## 13StepsAhead

35%off UFD using code lucky6

ETA: I think it only works for 1 item


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Lawd Geezus!  I haven't been able to get on.  Had to go all up in the back door.

SMH.


----------



## Eisani

The site is really buggy today. Got my chicken roasting in the oven, my beans and rice simmering and about to fry up my bannan peze  I don't drink soda anymore, but I'm about to straight murk this pineapple soda. I don't play about my Jamaican soda!


----------



## Shay72

divachyk said:


> @Shay72, please keep me/us posted. I love smell good body products that hydrates well.


I will. It shipped already.



13StepsAhead said:


> 35%off UFD using code lucky6
> 
> ETA: I think it only works for 1 item


I think it's for the Curly Magic only. I saw it in my Lucky Mag and forgot to post it.

So HH got back to me. She said she tried to scent shea butteronce with orange essential oil and was told it smelled horrible. Was that you beautyaddict1913 ? Anyways I verified that I was talking about fragrance oils. She is open to suggestions. If you could pick 5 scents what would they be?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Used up 1 Marie Dean Vanilla Repair (have backups).

Shay72 Speaking of HH's, she is having a Valentine's Day Sale.  She thinks it might be 15%?  

I will post details.


----------



## divachyk

What's good ladies. Work has me spread pretty thin. 

chebaby - okay so by now I've had time to use the avocado butter on my hair and body and wow! It's provides a silky feel on both. I like combo products serving more than one purpose. Thank you again!


----------



## beautyaddict1913

Shay72 said:


> I will. It shipped already.
> 
> 
> I think it's for the Curly Magic only. I saw it in my Lucky Mag and forgot to post it.
> 
> So HH got back to me. She said she tried to scent shea butteronce with orange essential oil and was told it smelled horrible. Was that you beautyaddict1913 ? Anyways I verified that I was talking about fragrance oils. She is open to suggestions. If you could pick 5 scents what would they be?



Lol Shay! I only told her that the monoi cloud smelled like funky Johnny and ashy Larry lol. Naw I'm kidding I just told her it smelled like vapor rub and she said it was the ylang ylang. She ordered monoi de Tahiti fragrance for me but I have not heard back from her. I like buttercream, strawberry, and pink sugar fragrances. And I love sandalwood, amber, and white tea fragrances too!

Good evening to the rest of my loves! I was exhausted last night and slept in my Jasmines DC. I woke up and rinsed, sealed with Saravun castor, left in Enso aloe, raked in ufd curly magic, and threw my hair into a pony, slicking my edges with HV almond glaze. I used up the almond glaze this morning and I'm too excited! I pulled out MHC grease to take its place. I can't wait to use up this Enso aloe. This must be the infinity edition bcuz it has lasted forever lol.


----------



## natura87

Hello ladies. Watching the SOTU.

I am doing my mini braids right now. I am using B.A.S.K's Pam Tapioca Deluxe hair Cream. I am assuming that I wont finish them until the end of the week so I am thankful that I can bun. My plan is to start at the front and work my way back. I want to get half of it done tonight so that it looks somewhat presentable.


----------



## chebaby

chello ladies
im mad i couldnt get on the computer all today
i dont have much to say anyway lol. my hair is in a funky puff cause i didnt have time to do it. ill do a protein treat tonight with a mix of cj repair me and claudie protein.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> Used up 1 Marie Dean Vanilla Repair (have backups).
> 
> @Shay72 *Speaking of HH's, she is having a Valentine's Day Sale.  She thinks it might be 15%?  *
> 
> I will post details.



IDareT'sHair

Hmm, just in time...

Hey, ya'll. This is my last night for the week. Good thing cuz I'm about to knock somebody the **** out.  Folks actin' up, for real.

Anyway, I'm going to wash tomorrow afternoon. I'll be using MD Vanilla Repair in there somewhere.  Not sure what else yet.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

Hmp.Yeah, just in time for ya'll.

_*i told her i'd start a thread anyway & get the word out*_

I gotta hold on to my little discount.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

beautyaddict1913 said:


> Lol Shay! *I only told her that the monoi cloud smelled like funky Johnny and ashy Larry lol.*


 
beautyaddict1913

And they cuzzins Toothless Tyrone and B.O. Bobby


----------



## beautyaddict1913

Lmaaaaooo! Hey T! I miss u Hun!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

double post sorry


----------



## IDareT'sHair

beautyaddict1913

Acne-Archie and Stankyfeet Stan


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair

I'll probably only need some of the Soft & Creamy Macadamia butter and maybe a Castor Infusion. 

You holdin' on to that discount for dear life, huh?? I don't blame you.  Her stuff is good.


----------



## Zaz

Why am I feeling the urge to buy that Donna marie dream curling cream  that super buttercreme smells so nice I wanna try her other products *sigh* maybe in a month or so


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> @IDareT'sHair
> 
> I'll probably only need some of the Soft & Creamy Macadamia butter and maybe a Castor Infusion.
> 
> *You holdin' on to that discount for dear life, huh?? I don't blame you.  Her stuff is good.*


 
Brownie518

Yeah...  It still works.. (Last time I checked)


----------



## divachyk

beautyaddict1913, DM Super Butter Cream works well on my roller set hair. I really like it. Air dried hair, not so much.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

divachyk  that was Zaz and the DM Curling Creme.


----------



## divachyk

Yes ma'am Ms. T (IDareT'sHair) I'm tracking  I was just letting Beauty know I am loving the butter cream but I was saying I didn't like it at one point. I've been using recently on my roller set hair with great results.


----------



## beautyaddict1913

Yaaay diva! I'm glad u found a way to use it! I'm so over mine and totally in love with saravun castor! 

Hey how do y'all personally pronounce saravun? Do y'all say "Sarah-Vonne" or do y'all say "suh-ray-vunn" lol?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

beautyaddict1913 said:


> Yaaay diva! I'm glad u found a way to use it! I'm so over mine and totally in love with saravun castor!
> 
> *Hey how do y'all personally pronounce saravun? Do y'all say "Sarah-Vonne" or do y'all say "suh-ray-vunn" lol?*


 
beautyaddict1913

You so Crazy.  I say Sara-vun.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

beautyaddict1913

Who the debil is suy-rah-vunnnnnn


----------



## Ltown

chebaby, what claudie protein are you looking for? I have bottle reconstructor.


----------



## chebaby

Ltown i was looking for the one in the jar. im not sure of the exact name. but i did a swap with beauty for it so i have it thank you though.


----------



## Eisani

Zaz said:


> Why am I feeling the urge to buy that Donna marie dream curling cream  that super buttercreme smells so nice I wanna try her other products *sigh* maybe in a month or so



Zaz I can send you a sample of the curling cream if you wanna try before you buy. I have a couple jars in the stash and I need to hurry and use one up anyway.


----------



## Golden75

Good morning ladies!  Not much going on here.  Going to install kinky twists this weekend.  So trying to figure what I want to use.  I really don't have anything that I can use up, except for stuff I don't want to use.  May bust out the open Pura DC.  Still disappointed that none of the ones purchased over the holiday smell like the first version.

Not doing too bad on N/B.  I did buy some nailpolish (pre-order) last night.  NP is my weakness, but doing much better since it's not daily hauls anymore.


----------



## robot.

morning ladies! i have a job interview today, wish me luck!  i'm so excited


----------



## SimJam

robot. lots of luck

used up a BFH Shea mango Tea


----------



## Eisani

Golden75 what polish did you preorder?

Ended up cowashing with ASIAN Coconut Cowash, dc'd w/Hydration Elation and used the leave in sealed w/jbco to do a jumbo twist and fishtail braid. Reading that ASIAN thread made me wanna pull it out and revisit. No issues here. Detangles my hair and leaves it soft and moist *kanye shrug*. Different strokes for different folks.


----------



## Golden75

Eisani - cult nails Let's Get Nekkid.  If you like flakies, and you liked their Unicorn Puke, aka Clarvoyant, they have a new limited edition flakie Unicorn Puke but in a green base instead of blue base.


----------



## Zaz

robot. Good luck with the interview 

Eisani  that would be super sweet, especially since I was thinking of buying again in February, maybe do the NB on an slternating month basis


----------



## Eisani

Golden75 I love anything Cult nails. 

Zaz I'll mail it this weekend. I think I still have your addy, but inbox me just in case.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Evenin' Divas!

What's Up?  Massaged in Hairitage Hydrations Creamy Horsetail Butter


----------



## Golden75

Eisani - if you haven't already, check the site, they swatches too.  Pre-sale is til Feb 4 or something.  Right now its just for the full collection, then they be sold individually after pre-sale orders are shipped


----------



## Eisani

Golden75 I just preordered the set. Cheaper that way anyway. Thanks!


----------



## Ltown

Good Evening!

Good luck Robot! 

Nothing new should do hair but lazy will wait until weekend. Use up nothing.


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair - Heyyyyyyyyyy!  

Well folks on the job are hating (hate that word, but there is nothing else for it).  Mad cause the new kid (been here over a year, but witch said new) on the block, got the extra project, and confronted the manager about.  Not my fault you didn't ask!  But whatev - I'm doing me!!! 

PT job, is trying to figure out how to keep me, $30 p/hr on saturday only will keep, and they ain't giving me that soooo. Done wit it!

Decided to put the kinky twist back in this weekend. Torn on which DC to use.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ltown

Hey Lady!

robot.

Let us know how the Interview went.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75

Gurl...........I knew them Folks on that Job was gone Clown.


----------



## Ltown

The server is still slow around here


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ltown

Yeah, it is a hotmess.  Frustrating.


----------



## chebaby

chello ladies
im starting to think my job is trying to block this site little by little. i can go on any other forum on here but i have to sneak my way into the hair forum by going in through old mentions they tryna get me

i used up my last jar of kbb mask and a jar of claudie protein. i pre pooed with the claudie mixed with cj repair me and then shampooed with come clean and then conditioned and detangled with kbb hair mask. i forgot how much i love this stuff. my hair was so freaking soft. and then i did my old fave, 2 braids
i used komaza shea butter lotion to do the braids and i also forgot how much i loved that stuff. it will be a staple. im gonna try it on a braid out because my hair is super soft and smooth. rarely do i say my hair is smooth. thats not even something o look for in a product for my hair but my hair is smooth as a babys bottom lol.
and its only $12. i will be getting some when this no buy is over.

speaking of the no buy. i want to buy something but i dont know what. i know that last night made me want another jar or two of kbb mask. but i have a mhc olive you thats on the same level that i will be using.

next on my list to use up is come clean, my liter of rehab(i think i have 2 more uses left) and komaza shea lotion(ive had this stuff for about a year and its still hanging on. it seems no matter how much i use it never goes down lol).


----------



## chebaby

oh and i will be using up a giovanni xtreme too.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

I just think it's Server problems.  I can't get in either (and I'm at home). 

Whatever it is, they need to get it fixed.  It's been a mess since that SOPA and PIPA mess. 

I gotta get in here through the Back Door and I don't have 'access' to any of the other forums.  I don't have Full Access.  It's a Mess. 

Sounds like you got a good Regi going.  I agree, KBB should just be kept in the Stash at all times.  For me it's just that simple.  At least 1 Jar should be kept on hand.

I have the Komaza Shea Lotion, I got from mkd, so I will have to pull that out soon.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Oh Yeah, Jessicurl has 20% off on Quarts ONLY until Friday.

What a Snoozer-Looser......


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> I just think it's Server problems. I can't get in either (and I'm at home).
> 
> Whatever it is, they need to get it fixed. It's been a mess since that SOPA and PIPA mess.
> 
> I gotta get in here through the Back Door and I don't have 'access' to any of the other forums. I don't have Full Access. It's a Mess.
> 
> Sounds like you got a good Regi going. I agree, KBB should just be kept in the Stash at all times. For me it's just that simple. At least 1 Jar should be kept on hand.
> 
> I have the Komaza Shea Lotion, I got from mkd, so I will have to pull that out soon.


 maybe it is the site. when im on firefox the site is fine for me. weird.

but you are so right. kbb should always be on hand. ima ll out but i will be buying another one after i finish a butt load of stuff.

i have a jar of cj deep fix with just one use in it. im dreading using it. i like it but not as much as any other deep conditioners i own. but i should just use it to get it gone. wont be this weekend though. i will be using giovanni xtreme this week.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> maybe it is the site. when im on firefox the site is fine for me. weird.
> 
> *but you are so right. kbb should always be on hand. ima ll out but i will be buying another one after i finish a butt load of stuff.*
> 
> *i have a jar of cj deep fix with just one use in it.* im dreading using it. i like it but not as much as any other deep conditioners i own. but i should just use it to get it gone. wont be this weekend though. i will be using giovanni xtreme this week.


 
@chebaby

Yeah, when I attempt to get on the main page I get a "Site Temporarily Down for Maintenance Page" So, I go in some otha' kinda' way.

Yeah, especially when KBB does the 1/2 off or B1G1 why not? 

It's always a treat using it although others compare, there is just something about that one (Fragrance-Free $25 dollas & All). 

It's just special.

Chile...Gone & Slap that Deep Fix on & throw that jar away.

Good beauty was able to Swap a Claudie with you.


----------



## Eisani

My curls are getting unruly, like wild vines. They don't seem to like being tamed into neat ponies and bbuns anymore  I know I'm a flip flopping flim flammer  but I think I'll do wash n go's all summer and for now...idk what to do for now. Maybe use my Sarenzo hair ties for loose ponytails and some type of buns. This hair is taking on a life of it's own. What did I name it?


----------



## Brownie518

Hey, ladies! 
I haven't had any of the issues you all have mentioned. Not at home or at work. 

I just put some Claudie's Tiffani Ceramide pomade all over my head after massaging some It's Perfectly Natural Scalp Revival in. I'll be washing in a little while.


----------



## Brownie518

beautyaddict1913 said:


> Yaaay diva! I'm glad u found a way to use it! I'm so over mine and totally in love with saravun castor!
> 
> *Hey how do y'all personally pronounce saravun? Do y'all say "Sarah-Vonne" or do y'all say "suh-ray-vunn"* lol?



beautyaddict1913

The bolded had me  !!!

I say 'SA-rah-vun'


----------



## divachyk

Brownie518, I haven't had any issues with logging on either. That's a first because I'm always impacted by whatever is going on. I'm just that person.

Think I will cowash although I so don't feel up to it. Not sure what I'll use. Will update you later.


----------



## Brownie518

diva, you reminded me that I need to check my use up list, see if I can knock anything off. I really want to DC with CD Black Vanilla Smoothie.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

Yeah, it's running slow here & I can't see half the stuff i.e. Vendor/Seller, Exchange etc...All those Threads are missing.

It takes forever to post.

I just say: Saravun.

Eisani  Your Hair is Amazing!  And definitely Drool-worthy.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I'm still plugging away.

I use up my Daily Moisturizers really quickly.  I'm half-way through HH Creamy Horsetail, more than 1/2 way through Njoi Creations Green Tea and 1/2 way through a jar of HH Castor Oil Infusion.

I got quite a few Daily Moisturizers that are on the way out.


----------



## Zaz

IDareT'sHair I steamed with a castor/evco mix and I wasn't really impressed  Also I don't know if I used too much but I can't imagine not cowashing afterwards, I would have been an oily mess  

For the site issues if you're on a mobile device, you should try to upgrade the app


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> *Yeah, when I attempt to get on the main page I get a "Site Temporarily Down for Maintenance Page" So, I go in some otha' kinda' way.*
> 
> Yeah, especially when KBB does the 1/2 off or B1G1 why not?
> 
> It's always a treat using it although others compare, there is just something about that one (Fragrance-Free $25 dollas & All).
> 
> It's just special.
> 
> *Chile...Gone & Slap that Deep Fix on & throw that jar away*.
> 
> Good beauty was able to Swap a Claudie with you.


 thats exactly whats happening to me. but people like us know how to get in yesterday i really believed that site was down though lmao. something told me to check the other computer and when i got it i was like "well i'll be..."

yea imma use it up probably to co wash with mid week next week.


----------



## SimJam

watching american idol and retwisting my twists with SM deep treatment mask.

used Darcys curling creme gel last night and I think its gone off. well when I took up the bottle the liquid had separated so I just shook it and it looked normal, but my hair has NO HOLD at all, so I guess its no good.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

Girl...if we keep this up, we'll have our Stashes lookin' half-way decent by June.  

We just got'ta KIM and use this Stuff up.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Girl...if we keep this up, we'll have our Stashes lookin' half-way decent by June.
> 
> We just got'ta KIM and use this Stuff up.


 i know right. i cant wait till my stash gets low.


----------



## Ltown

Its the server too many of us are not getting in.   I haven't put a dent in my dash, i don't think i will have to wait until June as i only have small stash and only groups of enso butters.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

I don't want mine _'too low'_ tho'......

Low Stash= Fat Pockets


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> I don't want mine _'too low'_ tho'......
> 
> Low Stash= Fat Pockets


 lmao.

i just dont wanna have too many random products laying around. like these damn ASIAN products what the hell i purchase these for. i looked in my leave in box like when the heck did i buy this. thats just another thing i gotta use up now


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> lmao.
> 
> *i just dont wanna have too many random products laying around. like these damn ASIAN products what the hell i purchase these for.* i looked in my leave in box like when the heck did i buy this. thats just another thing i gotta use up now


 
chebaby

    

I thought you were _'pose_ to take that back.  Take that mess back.  

Hmp. 

After that Girl, said she took them Year Old Sally Products back, I know you ain't got no shame in your PJ Game.

You still got the Receipt?  Take them back.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

ETA:  Didn't she say she used 1 or 2 of them?.........


----------



## Ltown

IDareT'sHair said:


> chebaby
> 
> 
> 
> I thought you were _'pose_ to take that back.  Take that mess back.
> 
> Hmp.
> 
> After that Girl, said she took them Year Old Sally Products back, I know you ain't got no shame in your PJ Game.
> 
> You still got the Receipt?  Take them back.


IDareT'sHair, chebaby,  you just gave me idea i haven't used it and really don't need to or have plans to use it anytime soon.  I'm KISS and cheap


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ltown chebaby

Ya'll gone & take that mess back.  Please and Thank You.

I don't have no problem taking stuff back.  As much as I change my on-line orders and try to mix & match ya'll know ain't no shame in my PJ Game.

If ya'll got the receipts take them right on back.  Used/Unused.  I think that Girl said she took some used mess back to Sally.


----------



## chebaby

yall right imma take that mess back. yall know i aint got no receipts though lmao. maybe i can exchange it though not that sallys got anything i want.


----------



## chebaby

i keep hearing more and more about this bask line but im not that interested, although the java been something sounds good.


----------



## divachyk

IDareT'sHair - steamed with wheat germ and amla for 20 mins. My hair felt nice thereafter. Oily, but nice.

I jacked that feel good up while cowashing. I opted for a protein boost and cowashed 1x with Joico Kpak conditioner and followed up 1x with CJ Argan & Olive Oil. Um, hair felt weird. I cowashed one more time with CJ. My hair still feels proteiny. Shole hope it gets ta akn right when it dries.


----------



## Shay72

I'm gonna give Shi Naturals Garlic Conditioner another try. I've had pratically no shedding since I used it. I know I did a bunch of things wrong so I will correct those and I should be fine.


----------



## natura87

Still braiding these tiny braids.


----------



## beautyaddict1913

Hello ladies! I should be sleep but oh well! Yup we all pronounce saravun the same way lol. Just checking, hell who woulda thunk Qhemet was pronounced the way it is lol.  
My hair and this weather is a hot and sizzling mess this week ugh! This weekend I'm blowing my hair out and doing a flat twist out for my brother's wedding! I'm so excited! I def need to start Friday night, blow outs are nothing to play with - they take forever lol


----------



## Golden75

Hey Ladies!  Last day of work, on vacation all next week!!! YESSS!! When I get back I start that OT project!!!

It feels like my stash is going no where.  I never use up my leave-ins & moisturizers.  I have soooo many!  

I know I have a bit of BFH Pistachio Cream DC, eh guess I'll use it up.  I'm thinking of lightly blowing my hair out before I twist, so I want my hair uber moisturized.  Need to come up with a plan....

SimJam - thanks for the reminder on the SM Mask for twisting, will be busting that out!


----------



## Golden75

Yup, posting is still slow.  Da haylll is going on with this site?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Hey Divas!

Eisani 

Thanks for that Review on ASIAN a few posts back.  I knew I wasn't crazy (when I was in that other Thread).  I really like the Coconut Cowash & the Cleansing Pudding.

I may give the Double Butter to another Poster and on the Fence right now about whether to keep the Hydration Elation or give it to her as well.erplexed

I may keep it and try it out.  Just to make my own determination.

The only reason I can easily part with the Double Butter is I have so many of those types of products.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

divachyk

I'm still unsure about this Oil Steamin' Adventure.

I think Tiffers said she spritzs her hair with Water and then applies the Oil & Steam.  Maybe it's just a Natcha' thang.  

And I think Shay72 Oil Steams and Cowashes afterwards. 

And I think Zaz was kinda 'iffy' about her results. 

Not sure if curlyhersheygirl or beautyaddict1913 Oil Steams?

I still haven't figured out how to work it into my Regi, so I may KIM & Leave that Alone. (_for now_).


----------



## SimJam

Golden75 said:


> @SimJam - thanks for the reminder on the SM Mask for twisting, will be busting that out!


 
Yup its the only thing I use the SM conditioners for ... my haie hates them as DCs lol... well except the purification mask ... that one is yummy

I dont know why but I also want to try some other product from SM ... one that Ashiek from YT swears by ... I just wont learn 

anyhoo Ive not been having any problems with connecting ... even from work ... they've blocked every possible social or near social networking site here but as long as I can still access message boards Im good lol


----------



## Golden75

SimJam - Hmmm, I forgot I wanted to the Purification mask.  I don't think my Walgreens had it.  Plus I think I had just bought betonite clay at the time.  I never tried the SM mask for anything else.  I took everybody's word that it sucked as a DC.  One day I may try as dc to use it up


----------



## SimJam

wow ... just goes to show that everyones hair is different, the purification mask makes my hair so soft and actually conditions my hair almost as well as the terressentials mud wash


----------



## Golden75

Must resist urge to get Purification Mask... I wil survive without it, for now.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Whew FINALLY I can post  I need to catch up cuz I'm way behind.

IDareT'sHair I tried oil steaming and it was a no go for my hair  I stick to conditioners with a bit of protein if my hair is balanced and no protein if it needs extra attention. BTW my mom is buying my steamer since she shopped my stash for herself, my aunt and her best friend


----------



## natura87

I want to buy the Knotty Girl Leave In and KBN's too.


----------



## SimJam

huh ? how IS Qhemet pronounced?

I say Khe-met

lol


----------



## mkd

SimJam said:


> huh ? how IS Qhemet pronounced?
> 
> I say Khe-met
> 
> lol


 That is how I pronounce it too.


----------



## Golden75

I think I am coming down with a cold! And of course right before vacation, and before I have all these huge hair plans. Imma do my best to get thru it. Hopefully some much needed sleep will cure it .

I wanted co-wash 2x this weekend before I put in the twists, and knock out the BFH Pistachio. I was going to use Pura DC, but I kind of want to use the Claudie's sample. This way I am not opening anything new, I get the chance use something new, and I am using something up. Dayum, pj logic.


----------



## robot.

the interview went great and i got the job!  i'm so happy. now i can quit this other joint.  i'll have two jobs this semester, along with classes but i'm so eager! i work best when i have a full schedule.

i also had an allergic reaction today!  some seafood must've gotten into my stirfry. ladies, it was so bad, my face was so swollen and my entire body itched all over. my hands, scalp, even my a$$  i had the bus driver stop to let me off and he was very kind, even offered to radio in to have someone come get me. i popped some benadryl and feel 100x better. my ears were red, welts all over my neck, shoulders, and back...thank god i could still breathe!


----------



## divachyk

beautyaddict1913 said:


> Yaaay diva! I'm glad u found a way to use it! I'm so over mine and totally in love with saravun castor!
> 
> Hey how do y'all personally pronounce saravun? Do y'all say "Sarah-Vonne" or do y'all say "suh-ray-vunn" lol?





SimJam said:


> huh ? how IS Qhemet pronounced?
> 
> I say Khe-met
> 
> lol





mkd said:


> That is how I pronounce it too.



beautyaddict1913 - I pronounce it like adding the name Sarah-Vonne.

SimJam and mkd - I pronounce it Kwa-met. I blame my southern accent. I think I've heard ytbrs pronounce it like you.


----------



## SimJam

robot. said:


> the interview went great and i got the job!  i'm so happy. now i can quit this other joint.  i'll have two jobs this semester, along with classes but i'm so eager! i work best when i have a full schedule.
> 
> i also had an allergic reaction today!  some seafood must've gotten into my stirfry. ladies, it was so bad, my face was so swollen and my entire body itched all over. my hands, scalp, even my a$$  i had the bus driver stop to let me off and he was very kind, even offered to radio in to have someone come get me. i popped some benadryl and feel 100x better. my ears were red, welts all over my neck, shoulders, and back...thank god i could still breathe!


 
WOW Robot thank God you are OK and YAY for the job !!!!


----------



## chebaby

hi ladies
i pronounce qhemet like chem(as in chemistry) met

my hair is still in my twi braids and still so soft.


----------



## Charz

congrats robot. !

I am tryin see how I am handling my hair for mardi gras this year!


----------



## bronzebomb

I pronounce it Kim-met


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I say Qui' Like in French Qui'-met

Lawd that Durn beautyaddict1913 done started this mess


----------



## IDareT'sHair

robot.

Congrats Girlie!  I knew you would ACE it.  

Sorry about your reaction.  I hate those.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

Hey Che, I was thinking, if you return that ASIAN w/o the receipt and you don't know what to get, you could always get:

Plastic Caps
Turbie Towel
Spritz Bottles
Pointy Tipped or Flip Cap Bottles
Application Brushes

I mean Sally is good for those kinds of things.  So, instead of thinking _Products_....Think _Supplies_.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Hey Che, I was thinking, if you return that ASIAN w/o the receipt and you don't know what to get, you could always get:
> 
> Plastic Caps
> Turbie Towel
> Spritz Bottles
> Pointy Tipped or Flip Cap Bottles
> Application Brushes
> 
> I mean Sally is good for those kinds of things. So, instead of thinking _Products_....Think _Supplies_.


 thanks, good idea. and maybe hair color

this weekend im gonna straighten my hair. i know, i know but i just feel like straight hair right now.

i will pre poo with a mix of giovanni xtreme mixed with an egg, shampoo and then do an aphogee 2 step treatment. then detangle with curl rehab. then i will use aphogee spray and giovanni direct as leave ins and put my hair in 8 braids and let it dry over night. the next day(sunday) i will use a little fantasia heat protectant and flat iron. 

im thinking about dying my hair a nice auburn brown with hilights framing the face.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

Ain't it too rainy for skrait hurr?  Here it's a constant Drizzle. 

It's been raining all day.

If it ain't raining...it's snowin' Lawd!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

Oh Che, don't forget to try out that Joico Silk Results Thermal Protectant Spritz stuff one time when you Flat-Iron.


----------



## Ltown

Hi ladies!

Congrats Robot!

chebaby, i have my receipt for my return but i don't neednanything.  I want that auburn color but rinse don't get you there and i'm scared also i have to use dark for the gray temple so my goal is to have two tones.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Ain't it too rainy for skrait hurr? Here it's a constant Drizzle.
> 
> It's been raining all day.
> 
> If it ain't raining...it's snowin' Lawd!


 


IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> its been raining here on and off but not too much. just a little drizzle.
> Oh Che, don't forget to try out that Joico Silk Results Thermal Protectant Spritz stuff one time when you Flat-Iron.


 oh thanx for reminding me. i just looked at it today and still forgot about it ill use that along with the aphogee spray


----------



## natura87

SimJam said:


> huh ? how IS Qhemet pronounced?
> 
> I say Khe-met
> 
> lol



Chem- Et.

I have a Q in my name so I am very particular about its pronunciation, especially when it is followed by a consonant and not a vowel.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Ltown

If I were you, and had the receipt, I'd just get my Cash.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@natura87

Gone Natura. School Us......


----------



## natura87

IDareT'sHair said:


> @natura87
> 
> Gone Natura. School Us......



 I am a stickler for pronunciation. I cant help it.


----------



## Eisani

I read y'all posts and started thinking I'd been pronouncing Qhemet wrong all these years, but I was right lol. What was killing me was shikakai until I asked my lil Indian boyfriend that owns the store  

I want some Senegalese twists soooo bad but that **** would be heavy


----------



## mkd

Lol at us breaking down the pronunciation of qhemey.  I think we are all saying it the same way, just spelling it differently.  I think kem it is the same pronunciation as chem it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Eisani

Lawd Gurl, don't you start no pronunciation game tonight.

*Shakes Fist At Beauty*

_*cackles at e's indian boyfriend*_


----------



## Brownie518

@ ya'll and the pronunciations! I can't believe some of the stuff we talk about in here!!! 

It snowed all morning here and now it's supposed to rain from now til Saturday. Then, it will be in the 50s. Crazy weather.

So, I have finished up:

Motions CPR (1 backup)
CD Monoi conditioner (no backup, definite repurchase)
Claudie's Vere Oil (1 backup)
Hairveda pH Rinse (a few backups)

I have one more use left in a few things:

MD Vanilla Repair
CD Black Vanilla Smoothie
CD Chocolate conditioner
CoCasta Oil

These should be gone in a week or so.


----------



## Golden75

Brownie518 - you're doing good! I'm hoping to finish up 1 measly conditioner this week.


----------



## Brownie518

Golden75

I'm trying!! I'm so heavy-handed with conditioner, that I go through them quicker than I should, I think.

I'm trying to keep myself in check with this No Buy. It's not helping that folks keep offering a discount here and a discount there. I still want Bask, Marie Dean, and maybe some Hairitage. *sigh*


----------



## Zaz

I pronounce it Ké (like shea) met, but I pronounce all kindsa things wonky cuz when I encounter a new word I've never heard out loud, my brain automatically defers to a French pronunciation.


----------



## chebaby

Ltown said:


> Hi ladies!
> 
> Congrats @Robot!
> 
> @chebaby, i have my receipt for my return but i don't neednanything. I want that auburn color but rinse don't get you there and i'm scared also i have to use dark for the gray temple so my goal is to have two tones.


 i love two tones.
when i dye my hair tomorrow im not going to do my roots. i love dark roots with the rest light.


----------



## chebaby

Zaz said:


> I pronounce it Ké (like shea) met, but I pronounce all kindsa things wonky cuz* when I encounter a new word I've never heard out loud, my brain automatically defers to a French pronunciation.*


 that tickles me lol.


----------



## chebaby

how do yall pronounce aveyou?


----------



## Zaz

chebaby said:


> how do yall pronounce aveyou?



I say 'avenue you' every time


----------



## chebaby

Zaz said:


> I say 'avenue you' every time


 lol. i cringe everytime i hear someone say au-vay-you.


----------



## Brownie518

chebaby said:


> how do yall pronounce aveyou?




....


----------



## Brownie518

chebaby said:


> lol. i cringe everytime i hear someone say au-vay-you.



I wish I had another au-vay-you Groupon....


----------



## chebaby

Brownie518 said:


> I wish I had another au-vay-you Groupon....


  i put my foot in my mouth lol.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ay!

Where errrrbody at?


----------



## chebaby

im here. watching yt videos.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

How are you wearing your hair tomorrow?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I guess this durn N/B ain't too terrible......

I'm getting use to going to my Stash rather than hittin' PAYNAH.  

By March I should really be adjusted to it.  I still want b.a.s.k. but it can wait.

Other than that, there's not too much of anything I want/need.  Oh, yeah, and some more Claudie's.

We didn't say if it ends June 1 or June 30


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75 

When Brownie518 Knocks 'Em Out, She knocks 'Em Skrait Out!:buttkick:

She always uses up a bunch of stuff.

_*hmp. and she buys a bunch of stuff too*_


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> How are you wearing your hair tomorrow?


 im not sure. i was gonna leave it in these two braids but i think imma play with that cj PP gel and see what happens. i wanna do a w&g without pulling it back.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> I guess this durn N/B ain't too terrible......
> 
> I'm getting use to going to my Stash rather than hittin' PAYNAH.
> 
> By March I should really be adjusted to it. I still want b.a.s.k. but it can wait.
> 
> Other than that, there's not too much of anything I want/need. Oh, yeah, and some more Claudie's.
> 
> We didn't say if it ends June 1 or June 30


 thats good T. that you are getting used to this no buy.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

How does that CJ PP Smell?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

Hmp. Ain't You Getting Use to it?......

I just know by March I won't hardly think about buying stuff as much.  This month has been really good for me.

Remember that time we lasted _1-2_ days. 

This is such a huge improvement (for me).  I should go the entire year.

Maybe just mini-baby-hauls.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> How does that CJ PP Smell?


 like cucumber melon. do you remember that bath and bodyworks smell? it smells yummy.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Hmp. Ain't You Getting Use to it?......
> 
> I just know by March I won't hardly think about buying stuff as much. This month has been really good for me.
> 
> Remember that time we lasted _1-2_ days.
> 
> This is such a huge improvement (for me). I should go the entire year.
> 
> Maybe just mini-baby-hauls.


 yea im getting used to it i want to buy something but i dont know what i want. does that count lol?

yea we are doing much better than we have before. much much better


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *like cucumber melon. do you remember that bath and bodyworks smell? it smells yummy.*


 
@chebaby Yep. I remember. It was one of their most popular scents.



chebaby said:


> yea im getting used to it i want to buy something but i dont know what i want. does that count lol?
> 
> *yea we are doing much better than we have before. much much better*


 
@chebaby

Girl, Last time was a total Blur. La Colocha would be proud.

_*pours out some conditioner for LA*_


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

Che, You a Gel-a-holic


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby Yep. I remember. It was one of their most popular scents.
> 
> 
> 
> @chebaby
> 
> *Girl, Last time was a total Blur.* La Colocha would be proud.
> 
> _*pours out some conditioner for LA*_


 girl yes!!! the minute we started the no buy i was itching lol. this time theres nothing i want so im doing good by default 


IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Che, You a Gel-a-holic


 who me??? not lil ole me lol.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby 

That's exactly what it is Che.  There is nothing I want. 

I keep saying b.a.s.k. but I'm kinda:

Because I coulda' bought it over Christmas and didn't, so I must not really want it that bad.

I'm good.  Plus I have all that CJ from AveYou (Groupons) that I haven't even looked at/touched.

I still have alot of Jasmine, even though I sold/gave away a bunch.  That's gone be my Summa' DC'ers when I break out that WEN. (at least that's the plan).


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> That's exactly what it is Che. There is nothing I want.
> 
> I keep saying b.a.s.k. but I'm kinda:
> 
> Because I coulda' bought it over Christmas and didn't, so I must not really want it that bad.
> 
> I'm good. Plus I have all that CJ from AveYou (Groupons) that I haven't even looked at/touched.
> 
> I still have alot of Jasmine, even though I sold/gave away a bunch. That's gone be my Summa' DC'ers when I break out that WEN. (at least that's the plan).


 yea we have plenty to hold us over
im iffy on bask too. the names of the products are good but the prices are retarded out of this world.


----------



## chebaby

oh and you just reminded me i still have some jasmines


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

I'm sure if we really 'wanted it bad' we coulda' gotten it during those BF Sales, but for some reason, I just never pulled the trigger.

Maybe it was price.  Maybe it was because I was caught up buying other stuff.  I don't know.erplexed

And you're right, we have plenty to hold us over.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> I'm sure if we really 'wanted it bad' we coulda' gotten it during those BF Sales, but for some reason, I just never pulled the trigger.
> 
> Maybe it was price. Maybe it was because I was caught up buying other stuff. I don't know.erplexed
> 
> And you're right, we have plenty to hold us over.


 that stuff is priceyerplexed but that leave in stuff sounds good. i keep hearing that it has major slip.


----------



## Golden75

Brownie518 - ya know it seems ish on sale 15% or better every week.  I don't remember sales like this when I was buying, cause I'd have a lot more ish!


----------



## Golden75

Wowsers!  The new app is soooo much better!  You can thank now!  So glad I checked my app updates! I see avatars and the smily face things ( forget what they called)


----------



## beautyaddict1913

IDareT'sHair said:


> divachyk
> 
> I'm still unsure about this Oil Steamin' Adventure.
> 
> I think Tiffers said she spritzs her hair with Water and then applies the Oil & Steam.  Maybe it's just a Natcha' thang.
> 
> And I think Shay72 Oil Steams and Cowashes afterwards.
> 
> And I think Zaz was kinda 'iffy' about her results.
> 
> Not sure if curlyhersheygirl or beautyaddict1913 Oil Steams?
> 
> I still haven't figured out how to work it into my Regi, so I may KIM & Leave that Alone. (_for now_).



When I remember I apply oil to my scalp before steaming but that's it. I feel like I would get the same results with an overnight HOT lol


----------



## beautyaddict1913

SimJam said:


> huh ? how IS Qhemet pronounced?
> 
> I say Khe-met
> 
> lol



I say it that way too lol. But when I first saw it I was like "excuse me" lol. And o lawd don't even get me started on when I called ufd to ask if they had it in stock (2 years ago lol). I asked about the "Alma" heavy cream lol. The queen that answered the phone sucked his teeth and was like "ugh you mean "omm-luhhh" lol. I sucked my teeth right back and said "well whatever it's called sir do y'all have it" lol. (couldn't pronounce it but so ready to buy it lol).


----------



## Ltown

I maybe late but Happy Birthday IDareT'sHair, divachyk!


----------



## Ltown

Today i did ayurveda co wash with amla/hibiscus with much needed conditioner i need to use up.  I usually do tea rinse with powders but using it this way will use up something.  

I also made a tea rinse with some skin detox tea that didn't taste good to me but here it has good ingredients: green tea, hibiscus, pomegrante, dandelion, yellow dock, honey bush, rose petal, grape and cardamon.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ltown

It would be tomorrow, so you are right on time!

Thanks Ltown


----------



## IDareT'sHair

beautyaddict1913 said:


> *The queen that answered the phone sucked his teeth and was like "ugh you mean "omm-luhhh" lol. I sucked my teeth right back and said "well whatever it's called sir do y'all have it" lol.*


 
You should have said: _"Ma'am do you have it?"_ beautyaddict1913


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Massaged in some Hairitage Creamy Horsetail Butter


----------



## Ltown

IDareT'sHair said:


> Massaged in some Hairitage Creamy Horsetail Butter


 

I used that today too!


----------



## Charz

My hair is always causing problems, when I was out for New Years, I pulled out both of my bf's earrings with my hair and they got lost.


----------



## natura87

Hello.

I am going to wait until the new bask stuff comes out to make another bask purchase.Fightin the urge to buy something now I dont know why but I just made like 8 baskets and then X'd out.  Most of my braids are in.


----------



## 13StepsAhead

Hey ladies  

DCing with kbb luscious locks. I hope this makes my hair feel better because it's been feeling DRY.


----------



## 13StepsAhead

Oh yea bobeam Cheris hibiscus poo bar is AMAZING!


----------



## Brownie518

Golden75 said:


> Brownie518 - ya know it seems ish on sale 15% or better every week.  I don't remember sales like this when I was buying, cause I'd have a lot more ish!



Golden75

 Exactly!!! Killin' me!! 



chebaby said:


> that stuff is priceyerplexed but *that leave in stuff sounds good. i keep hearing that it has major slip*.



chebaby

It has amazing slip!!! That leave in is  !!!


----------



## chebaby

Brownie518 said:


> @Golden75
> 
> Exactly!!! Killin' me!!
> 
> 
> 
> @chebaby
> 
> It has amazing slip!!! That leave in is  !!!


  dont tell me that. i dont want to be interested lol.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> Golden75
> 
> When Brownie518 Knocks 'Em Out, She knocks 'Em Skrait Out!:buttkick:
> 
> *She always uses up a bunch of stuff.
> 
> *hmp. and she buys a bunch of stuff too**



IDareT'sHair


----------



## Shay72

divachyk
My BASK has arrived. The massage serum has the consistency of a thin pudding. I like this because oils are messy. I wish vendors would put them in spray bottles or pump bottles. It would be better. The scent is light.The warm butter is very, very  thick and creamy. Easy to apply. I really like the smell. The true test will be tomorrow. I will use the combo to see if it moisturizes my skin for the entire day.

Shi Naturals Henna Gloss has my hair feeling niiiiiiice .


----------



## Golden75

Finished BFH Deep Cream Pistachio whatev. This some bull cuz it was the bomb! But I knew that as a DC, but I used as a co-wash. It detangled, smoothed & moisturized. 

At some point I will repurchase & some of BFH conditioners.  Makes up for the crappy leave-in.


----------



## Brownie518

chebaby said:


> dont tell me that. i dont want to be interested lol.




chebaby

Sorry, girl. Just being honest. 

But, Bask products are . Can't even lie!!!


----------



## chebaby

sooooo today i am NOT feeling my hair. i need protein like now. so tonight im gonna mix giovanni xtreme with wheat germ oil and an egg and leave that on my dry hair for an hour. then rinse, shampoo, and condition and detangle with repair me. 
i decided not to straighten my hair this weekend. i just dont want to give myself any damage at all. 
sunday i will do a braid out with dew and shine and define.

last night i straightened a section of my hair and i feel like ive gained an inch since i last straightened. then i threw some water on that bad boy lol.
i took the other half of my hair and added cj PP and i think this is the best gel i have ever used. normally i use gels or curl creams to slick my hair back. i never put gel on the legnth of my hair. but this stuff left my hair soft and omg i just love it.


----------



## chebaby

Brownie518 said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Sorry, girl. Just being honest.
> 
> But, Bask products are . Can't even lie!!!


 good thing i took all my money out of paypal otherwise id be hitting paynah right now lmao.
i guess ill have to try them later. im only slightly interested in the leave in and the java been cream.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Hey ladies glad the site issues are fixed.

I've used up quite a few things and I have a few that are just 1 or 2 uses left.
My stash is in a much better state since my mom took alot of stuff from my "maybe" bin; they work better for her type of hair.

I passed om MD because I have too many conditioners and the sale was only on those so I'll catch the next one. I did place a small DB order yesterday though


----------



## Golden75

Carrot cake & sweet red wine is a good combo 

@chebaby - making me want some CJPP, and I don't even know what I would do with it since I can't style my hair for jack! 

Gonna over to youtube to learn some thangs. Will try to stay away from product reviews


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Evenin' Divas!

I had an intense meeting this afternoon with Chitlin'.

I couldn't wait to come home, relax & do my Hair.  I'm under the dryer now with a Coffee Rinse with some Redken Extreme Slapped on top.

Will rinse this out in a bit & steam with MD's Coconut & Lime DC'er.  I'm still tryna' fight off pulling the Trigger on 1 or 2 MD's as a B-Day present to myself.

But................Will I be able to stop myself?  I guess I have until Midnight to decide.  

I haven't been on the site.  It might already be over.erplexed

Probably won't use anything up today.  Maybe some Hairitage Horsetail by the week end.


----------



## chebaby

Golden75 said:


> Carrot cake & sweet red wine is a good combo
> 
> @chebaby - making me want some CJPP, and I don't even know what I would do with it since I can't style my hair for jack!
> 
> Gonna over to youtube to learn some thangs. Will try to stay away from product reviews


 its really nice they say it has medium hold but i think it has soft hold. for people who like crunchy hard gel so that it can last a week i dont think they would like this.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> Evenin' Divas!
> 
> I had an intense meeting this afternoon with Chitlin'.
> 
> I couldn't wait to come home, relax & do my Hair. I'm under the dryer now with a Coffee Rinse with some Redken Extreme Slapped on top.
> 
> Will rinse this out in a bit & steam with MD's Coconut & Lime DC'er. I'm still tryna' fight off pulling the Trigger on 1 or 2 MD's as a B-Day present to myself.
> 
> But................Will I be able to stop myself? I guess I have until Midnight to decide.
> 
> I haven't been on the site. It might already be over.erplexed
> 
> Probably won't use anything up today. Maybe some Hairitage Horsetail by the week end.


 im glad you are home to relax
i want to tell you dont pull the triger on that order but now im wanting some bask stuff myself lol.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

I only want something I don't have in my Stash. i.e. Seaweed & Rice and/or Olive, Wheat & Berry.

But I'm sure they'll be 'other' sales and I really need to pass.  

So, I think I will (this time)

Don't want any b.a.s.k. yet because that would be something I would "Haul" and make multiple purchases of multiple items to build up a b.a.s.k. stash and MD I would only buy those 1 or 2 things.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> I only want something I don't have in my Stash. i.e. Seaweed & Rice and/or Olive, Wheat & Berry.
> 
> But I'm sure they'll be 'other' sales and I really need to pass.
> 
> So, I think I will (this time)
> 
> Don't want any b.a.s.k. yet because that would be something I would "Haul" and make multiple purchases of multiple items to build up a b.a.s.k. stash and MD I would only buy those 1 or 2 things.


 if its for your birthday you should get it go head and treat yourself. birthdays are special passes lol.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

Naw, Imma KIM (this time).  I got a ton of MD DC'ers.  I'll wait and treat myself to some Tax time.

_*runs & files turbo-tax*_

The longer I keep putting off hittin' PayNah, the better off I'll be.

Thanks Che.  Girl, You know I want to.


----------



## beautyaddict1913

Golden75 said:


> Finished BFH Deep Cream Pistachio whatev. This some bull cuz it was the bomb! But I knew that as a DC, but I used as a co-wash. It detangled, smoothed & moisturized.
> 
> At some point I will repurchase & some of BFH conditioners.  Makes up for the crappy leave-in.



Golden75 I used to use the bfh pistachio as a leave in after cowashing and it was bomb! I can't wait to order some stuff from them. I'm hoppin on the next sale!


----------



## beautyaddict1913

IDareT'sHair said:


> chebaby
> 
> Naw, Imma KIM (this time).  I got a ton of MD DC'ers.  I'll wait and treat myself to some Tax time.
> 
> _*runs & files turbo-tax*_
> 
> The longer I keep putting off hittin' PayNah, the better off I'll be.
> 
> Thanks Che.  Girl, You know I want to.



Im sooo proud of u! I'm glad ur not buying cuz that meand I'm not buying lol. Your buying spirit is contagious in here lol. Folks know it too! I ain't never seen so many pages in the hit or miss thread, u got them over there buying too lol.


----------



## chebaby

T you really on this no buy  go head girl!!!
i cant buy cause bask is closed until monday thats my que to stay on this no buy lol.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

beautyaddict1913

Hush Beauty!  Talmbout I'm making folks in other Threads Buy Stuff.

Imma stay focused on Results in 2012.  *crosses fangers*

I still want to buy, no doubt, but_ Haul-Less_

I wouldn't be satisfied with 1 or 2 b.a.s.k. items  I like Multiples

That's why I'm not getting none.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Curlmart has 20% on Oyin & 20% on Jessicurl


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> T you really on this no buy  go head girl!!!
> i cant buy cause bask is closed until monday thats my que to stay on this no buy lol.


 
chebaby

I ain't buying nuffin' that ain't on sale.  I ain't even looked at b.a.s.k.  

But I already know I want:

Manna Serum
YAM
Java Bean
Honey Leave-In


----------



## IDareT'sHair

The reason I'm so on the Fence with buying more Marie Dean is I have about as much Marie Dean as I had BFH and Jasmine at one time.....

And most of ya'll know just how much that was.... 

So, I really need to stop.

Speaking of BFH I pulled out that Red Wine Grape Shine Rinse

_*durn SimJam beautyaddict1913 for mentioning bfh*_

I still hate those Bottles!  I have about 6 BFH products left altogether.  Mostly Cleansers & the Shine Rinse.  

I either sold, swapped, or gave away alot of it, and I don't want to do that with MD.


----------



## divachyk

I pronounce similar to abe but instead say aveyou. I need to stop saying how I pronounce stuff before yall think I'm illiterate. 

robot. hope you feel better.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Some Girl at work gave me a $50 Gift Card to Sephora for my b-day.  Not sure when I'll use it or what I'll get.


----------



## chebaby

i cant wait to do a protein treatment tonight.

i looked on sage site and they had 11 heavy creams. here it is 30 minutes later and they only got 5 in stock. lol.


----------



## Brownie518

chebaby is making me want to pull out some Redken Extreme CAT. I think I will.


----------



## Golden75

Thanks for the reminder to check the QB thread to see if they cutting up.  

Yeah, those BFH bottles are not the bomb, need a squeeze tube or sumthin.  I put the remainder I had left in a jar.  

Trying to decide what I will use on my wash day.  I kind of want to use a whole line, to see the results I get.  I will not finish anything, but at least I will be on my way.  

My bday ain't til October, if I make it til October, that would be amazing!  It just sucks not getting any packages multiple times a week.


----------



## divachyk

IDareT'sHair - that's way cool for a coworker to do such a thing. My lovely boss and employees didn't wish me jack before leaving today - I'm off Monday.


----------



## mkd

I am so annoyed.  The white straw like tube that goes in the water tank on my steamer fell off into tha tank.  I don't know where to reattach it.  Anyone know?


----------



## Ltown

mkd said:


> I am so annoyed.  The white straw like tube that goes in the water tank on my steamer fell off into tha tank.  I don't know where to reattach it.  Anyone know?



mkd, when i had mine that happen i took it apart and put it back together it was easy.  I had bend mine to fit in closet so once you get it back right be gentle.


----------



## mkd

Ltown, I think I figured it out.  It doesn't go over the very thin metal rod does it?  I just put itinto the only opening it easily fit in.


----------



## Brownie518

I'm about to go under the dryer now. I finished up:

Hairveda Methi step 1  (have a couple backups)
Carol's Daughter Chocolate conditioner (definite repurchase)
My Honey Child Sophia's Herbal mixture
Carol's Daughter Black Vanilla Smoothie (1 backup left, I think)

All of these had less than one use left in them. I used the Methi as a prepoo and mixed the Chocolate and the Smoothie for my DC. My hair feels good!


----------



## Ltown

mkd said:


> Ltown, I think I figured it out.  It doesn't go over the very thin metal rod does it?  I just put itinto the only opening it easily fit in.



mkd, sorry i don't remember i don't have mine anymore.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair dance7: Have a blessed day.


----------



## mkd

Happy birthday IDareT'sHair!


----------



## Charz

Happy Birthday IDareT'sHair!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Thanks Ladies!

Love You All!:blowkiss:


----------



## Shay72

Happy Birthday IDareT'sHair!


----------



## Zaz

Happy birthday IDareT'sHair & divachyk !


----------



## Eisani

Heyyyy divachyk and IDareT'sHair! Happy birthday! 


While digging out the curl creme for Zaz, I found two more KBB Hair Nectars (they still smell good so I'll be using em), Aphogee Keratin & Green Tea Reconstructor, and two jars of Enso Olive & Honey Butter. This is my life .


----------



## Ltown

Happy Birthday IDareT'sHair!  Enjoy your day, relax, drink tea and do hair!


----------



## divachyk

Happy Birthday IDareT'sHair:blowkiss:

Thank you ladies for the birthday wishes. Mine is Monday - 

Last night I used up CJ Beauticurls. One backup. I have a few more items that are near being used up. Using up stuff is quite rewarding.


----------



## mkd

Does anyone else have the black salonsrus steamer?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Thanks Ladies for all the Well Wishes.

You Ladies are the Best!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

mkd  Sorry, I don't have that one. 

My neighbor put mine together, so.....and I don't think any of them came with good instructions.


----------



## mkd

IDareT'sHair, the directions are dreadful.  I am running vinegar and water though it to clean it.  It's working fine,  I guess I got the tube in the right place.


----------



## divachyk

mkd I'm sorry I don't have that one either. IDareT'sHair, I agree the instructions were lacking.

IDareT'sHair and chebaby, I was messing around on the forum checking out the other links that I almost never go too and clicked on the stats of the forum. The three of us made the top mentions/mentioned stats. Not sure if that's good or bad.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Eisani Ltown Shay72

Jessicurl has 40% on 8 ounce Weekly Deep Treatments Code = *DTD36945*

Good until 01/31.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I cannot get in the Vendor Forum, Exchange etc...Can Ya'll?  This is the only Forum I can access still.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

mkd 

I hope it's fine.  I have never done a Vinegar Cleanse on mine.  I'll buy some White Vinegar and do it sometime.


----------



## divachyk

I can get on all areas of the forum IDareT'sHair.


----------



## Ltown

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Eisani @Ltown @Shay72
> 
> Jessicurl has 40% on 8 ounce Weekly Deep Treatments Code = *DTD36945*
> 
> Good until 01/31.


 

IdareT'Hair, I'm good on Jessicurl, that a good price but I'm still on no-buy and use up like you I took that As I am cleaner back no problems. This no-buy is helping me control  my spending, really don't need excess amounts of conditioners sitting around, I have that large alter ego to use up and that will probably take me until Dec 12. I have 3 jars of Jasmine still left too even with DD using it I ain't cut my stash much


----------



## mkd

IDareT'sHair, I think my directions said do the vinegar cleanse once a month.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@mkd I better get on it. 

I've had mine since '09. I'll pick up some White Vinegar this week.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ltown

Imma use Jasmine again this Summer. 

Hopefully I can make a huge dent in my Marie Dean by then.

I keep reading alot of Posts about WEN causing breakage, shedding etc..and The Good Lawd knows I don't need no Setbacks.

So, I'm kinda unsure about using it.  I'll give it a try, but any notice of shedding, breakage it's going skrait to the Exchange Forum.


----------



## Ltown

mkd, the steamer on your left is what I had, and you can't bend the hood back/forth too much. My holes came out so it wouldn't steam so I had to take it apart and place it back. 
http://lclbeauty.com/products.php?cat=9


----------



## Zaz

@mod IDareT'sHair I've had T's model since '09 too and the instructions didn't say anything about no vinegar rinse or distilled water.  which is why mine "broke" about 6 months in and I didn't take it out again till last week 

What's worse is they didn't even suggest cleaning it, they wanted me to.mail it in to fix it, so I had given up on steaming. Wasn't until I spotted a thread on NC that I thought I oughto clean it and see


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Zaz  What ratio of Vinegar to Wata' did you use Zaz?  Do you remember?erplexed

Girl....I ain't thought about no Vinegar Cleanse.


----------



## mkd

They need to do better with the instructions on these steamers.  And they know they are paying twenty dollars a pop from china and reselling them high.  That's probably why the instructions suck.


----------



## Zaz

IDareT'sHair said:


> Zaz  What ratio of Vinegar to Wata' did you use Zaz?  Do you remember?erplexed
> 
> Girl....I ain't thought about no Vinegar Cleanse.



I called them up to make sure and he said 1 part vinegar to 3 parts water, then you run a cycle of just water to clear out the vinegar.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Well, Marie Dean's Sale is ova'.  Hairitage's Sale is ova' tomorrow. b.a.s.k. is ova' 

Oh Well.  Lawd these Sales are killing me.  

Last time I looked HV still had their 2 'Fer.  I haven't checked that one in a while.

I bet they'll be plenty of sales during Valentine's Day.  The only thing I might be tempted on is:

AveYou
Kyra
SheScentIt


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Zaz said:


> *I called them up to make sure and he said 1 part vinegar to 3 parts water, then you run a cycle of just water to clear out the vinegar*.


 
@Zaz Thanks. That's exactly what @mkd said.

So, for both Steaming Systems the Cleansing Ratios of Vinegar to Water are the exact same.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I think Tuesday I may Steam in either Camille Rose Algae Masque or SM Purification Masque?

mkd  My Nape is getting better.


----------



## chebaby

divachyk said:


> @mkd I'm sorry I don't have that one either. @IDareT'sHair, I agree the instructions were lacking.
> 
> @IDareT'sHair and @chebaby, I was messing around on the forum checking out the other links that I almost never go too and clicked on the stats of the forum. The three of us made the top mentions/mentioned stats. Not sure if that's good or bad.


girl we's famous


chello ladies
i colored my hair last night with dark and lovely light golden blond. but it turned out a auburn color over the henna. i only covered the last four inches of my hair. i got two compliments on my hair today. one girl kept telling me "girl do you know how much people spend on hair that looks like yours" she done made my day.

tomorrow imma steam my tushi off cause my hair is dry dry dry.


----------



## Shay72

Got rid of a ton of products at a meet up tonight .

Finished my Enso serum so I'm completely done with Enso products. I want to finish up all of my Ambrosia Hair products and move on from that line too.

I know I will make it through these 6 months. I may take one pass for the Curl Junkie sale I've heard they have every Easter. When the no buy is over I will be buying from BASK and my hair cousin Brownie518 can let me know about the new Silk Dreams Mocha Line. If it's all good I will purchase that too.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

Yeah Lady!  You Betta' Steam Like Nobody's Bitness.

I would Cowash with a Moisturizing Conditioner cause you just did all them protein treatments......

What are you Steaming with?  I would use CJ Rehab


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Shay72

Did you come home with anything?


----------



## Shay72

IDareT'sHair
I initially didn't want anything then I saw a mudwash so I had to ask for a ticket. By the time I got the ticket and it was called the mudwash was gone . I could've used that mudwash. Next time I plan to get a ticket no matter what bc there may actually be something that I want.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Yeah Lady!  You Betta' Steam Like Nobody's Bitness.
> 
> I would Cowash with a Moisturizing Conditioner cause you just did all them protein treatments......
> 
> What are you Steaming with?  I would use CJ Rehab


theres is practically no products in my hair right now so i might co wash with cj a&o and then steam with mhc olive you. i think lol.


----------



## Golden75

I'll break if oyin has a 20% or better sale. That stuff is doing me in all kinds of ways.

Trying to decide tomorrows wash day. Think I need some protein - stat.  Need to check the stash.

IDareT'sHair - a bit upset bout what u said bout wen.  I have 2 bottles to use up.  Can u lank the discussion on it?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby  Yeah, put some Moisture back in there

Shay72  Girl. right.  Next time please take a ticket (just in case)


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Golden75

They've been in the Hits Or Miss and also some posts in some of those WEN Threads

I only plan to use it as a Cowash. I don't think I'm expecting it to be: _the Be All/End All_. I just want it to be a decent Cowash and not cause me any issues.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby  Yeah, put some Moisture back in there
> 
> @Shay72  Girl. right.  Next time please take a ticket (just in case)


yea i cant wait to do it. i cant wait to braid my hair with dew and a butter(but im not sure which butter).
speaking of butter i found my old jar of naturalista juicy. the original formula and i might use that since its and almost gone 4oz jar. it shouldnt take me long to use it up.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> yea i cant wait to do it. i cant wait to braid my hair with dew and a butter(but im not sure which butter).
> speaking of butter *i found my old jar of naturalista juicy. the original formula and i might use that since its and almost gone 4oz jar. it shouldnt take me long to use it up.*


 
chebaby

You got alot of "stuff" that's almost used up.  You should gone & knock them all out at once.

So, it sounds like you are really pleased with the Color?

I'll probably finish up a Hairitage Hydrations Creamy Horsetail Butter tonight or tomorrow.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> You got alot of "stuff" that's almost used up.  You should gone & knock them all out at once.
> 
> So, it sounds like you are really pleased with the Color?
> 
> I'll probably finish up a Hairitage Hydrations Creamy Horsetail Butter tonight or tomorrow.


i be finding stuff all over the place lol. i just found a HH avocado butter you gave me lol. i cant wait to use it. it smells good.
next imma know out this cj deep fix

yea i like the color. its not exactly like i wanted but i knew with the henna th color would be unpredictable. and with light hair i can easily go back to dark when i want

whats next on your list to use up besides the horsetail butter?


----------



## mkd

IDareT'sHair said:


> I think Tuesday I may Steam in either Camille Rose Algae Masque or SM Purification Masque?
> 
> mkd  My Nape is getting better.



Great IDareT'sHair,  my nape was so jacked up girl.  I hope tht never happens again.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@mkd I knew you could 'relate' It was a hotmess. It has finally turned the corner. (And I hope it never happens again). I gotta watch my wig caps too.

@chebaby

Yeah, Girl, gone try them "Clouds" that's some good stuff. 

Soon to use up:

MD Coconut & Lime DC'er *3 back ups*
It's Perfectly Natural Detangler *no back ups*
Dudley's Hair Rebuilder *no back ups*
Hairitage Castor Oil Infusion *2-3 back ups*
Hairitage Creamy Horsetail Butter *1-2 back ups*


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @mkd I knew you could 'relate' It was a hotmess. It has finally turned the corner. (And I hope it never happens again). I gotta watch my wig caps too.
> 
> @chebaby
> 
> Yeah, Girl, gone try them "Clouds" that's some good stuff.
> 
> Soon to use up:
> 
> MD Coconut & Lime DC'er *3 back ups*
> It's Perfectly Natural Detangler *no back ups*
> Dudley's Hair Rebuilder *no back ups*
> Hairitage Castor Oil Infusion *2-3 back ups*
> Hairitage Creamy Horsetail Butter *1-2 back ups*


you gonna be knocking m out pretty soon

ohhhhh i just remember i have that castor butter from saravun. shoot i might use that tomorrow.


----------



## divachyk

I really like Enso milk and honey buttercream or whatever it is called. Too bad I only have a sample size of it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@chebaby

Yeah, Imma knock all that mess out soon. Yeah, that Saravun is another Good Choice to use. 

Girl, quit teasing me & make up your mind. You mentioned alot of good stuff.

@divachyk

Yeah, that Milk & Honey is very, very nice.


----------



## Shay72

IDareT'sHair Brownie518
I keep forgetting to mention that Hydratherma Naturals is having a giveaway. Just go to her site.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72

Girl, I ain't gone win nothin'.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Shay72

So, Shay, what Lines are you Eliminating in 2012? 

I need to think about this myself.erplexed


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Here are My Random Vendors:

SheScentIt
Hydratherma Naturals
Kyra Ultimate Indulgence
Purabody
Shi-Naturals
Bear Fruit Hair *haven't purchased from in a while*
Oyin
Jessicurl
BeeMine
Qhemet
Darcys
Afroveda
Saravun
MyHoneyChild

Staple Vendors:

Marie Dean
Claudie
Hairveda
AveYou
Hairitage Hydrations
Jamaican Oils.com


----------



## Shay72

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Shay72
> 
> Girl, I ain't gone win nothin'.


 You never know. I won some Original Moxie from a youtube contest .


IDareT'sHair said:


> @Shay72
> 
> So, Shay, what Lines are you Eliminating in 2012?
> 
> I need to think about this myself.erplexed


Still working on it. But Komaza is gone and Ambrosia Hair is next. Maybe Curly Kinks. Ambrosia Hair and Curly Kinks started with their detanglers then I added other products from their lines. Their detanglers are the bomb but now that I no longer need a detangler I can move on. I do like Curly Kinks Coil Jam but will be okay without it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72

Yeah, I'd put Komaza in my "Randoms" haven't bought from them in a while, but I would.

Also in Randoms is Christine Gant.

Both very good lines, but I only make _once & a while_ purchases from them.


----------



## Brownie518

Shay72 said:


> @IDareT'sHair @Brownie518
> I keep forgetting to mention that Hydratherma Naturals is having a giveaway. Just go to her site.



Shay72

 Yep, I entered last week!  Marie Dean Shea Cocoa moisturizing hair lotion scent reminds me of Hydratherma Naturals. Love it!!!!!


----------



## Brownie518

Are we eliminating vendors this year? Cleanin' house? I'm eliminating:

Afroveda
Komaza
Possibly MHC but I do love her stuff!!


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair - ok, I just planned to use the WEN as a co-wash too.  None dat extra stuff it claim to do.

I'm definately trying to eliminate stuff too.  I will also be cross checking labels, cause I don't need a bunch of stuff with the same ingredients.  Hmphh, I think I have a replacement of QB CTDG - Oyin Whipped Pudding has same texture, same smell, same uses, and I seem to get the same results.  But Oyin is much easier to get.

Still lost on the direction I'm going, product wise, tomorrow.  I will definately be using Aphogee 2 min.


----------



## Zaz

Not sure what i want to pull for tomorrow's wash day. I found a bottle of Senastian reconstructor, and I have this ion one or Kpak. Kpak is almost done but I kinda want to try the Sebastian, it's not the penetrait and I can't remember how this performs :scratchch


----------



## Golden75

Zaz - just reminded me I have a sample of Ion too.  

Was debating on using my CJRM sample, but I doubt it will be enough for my whole head, and don't want to open my full size bottle.
I just know, I need a good protein treatment.  Hoping the 2min does the trick.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518

I really can't come up with anything to eliminate, that's why I put them in the 'Randoms' and will buy from them occasionally.

I should also put: Camille Rose, Tiiva & ButtersnBars in the Randoms.


----------



## Ltown

Good morning ladies!

IDareT'sHair, divachyk, did you do anything for your birthday?  

I don't have a big vendor list of course you all know i'm fickle my hair is too fine for most of these products. But i do like hairitage, and saravun butters, enso  too but thats loss.  I will find conditioners on the ground nothing i have used done anything special i will look for detangling and softening ingredients which most have now and all are starting to include aloe vera

I will continue to make my growth aid, tea rinses and oil mixes.  I have enough eo, and sulfur for this year.

Today i dye, use 2 min aphogee, used up enso cacaco no more of that, rinse with tea rinse.  I will start final rinsing mostly with my tea rinses by using a gallon of it instead of water.  I use up saravun castor oil butter i only had mini jar of that will start using the broccoli.

IDareT'sHair, i brought horsetail and olive butter from camden the horsetail is close to hairitage.


----------



## Ltown

Oh those who do twist i got tag for this but mslizz twist and curl them its cute.  You know i can't twist, let me tell you those who have thick, 4a/4b i hate you i can't do twist they unravel look anorexia

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=597239


----------



## natura87

Hello ladies and lurkers.

All braids are in. I'd like to keep these in for 2 to 3 weeks. There is a kgb($25 or $50) or hair products but its not to Aveyou so I'm not gonna buy. The site it goes to looks rather janky.http://bjintimatefashions.com/ If I find out about another Aveyou one I'll let you know.

I got my package from che yesterday.  Thanks che!!


----------



## Shay72

Oh yeah after the no buy ends I plan to buy 32 oz of the products I like from Shi Naturals. Brownie518 have you tried the Moisture or Protein DC or the protein spray leave in?

There's also 2 events I want to attend this summer that may cause me to act a fool too. Happy Nappy Day on 7/8. I believe it is in Baltimore. Also Happily Natural in Richmond, VA. 8/25 and 8/26. So convenient that they occur after the no buy too . There is another event I believe on 7/28 in New York I want to attend too. My birthday is the 25th and I've never been to NY so that could be a lot of fun.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Shay72

What 32 Ounce Products are you getting? I got the:

2 Pre-Poo Buttercreme
1 Shea Lotion
1 Tea Spritz


----------



## Shay72

IDareT'sHair
Definitely the Henna Gloss Conditioner. If I like the No Poo Wash Conditioner and can work it out with this Garlic Conditioner those too.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Shay72 

Brownie518 really likes the Creamy Leave-In. I thought she meant the Shea Lotion (so that's what I ordered). I haven't tried it yet. It is a thinner consistency.

I'll save it for Summer. I hope I like it.

I may try the Conditioners & that Garlic Stuff after the N/B.


----------



## divachyk

Ltown, this birthday is rather low-key. I've been working a lot of long, late hours because I'm on the workforce reorganization team. The theme right now is R&R until things settle at work.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

KGB Deals has $25.00 for $50.00 at BJ Intimates.  They have Hair Care, Perfumes, Skincare etc....I did a quick Scan.  Of course they have all the Salon Brands i.e. Redken, Joico, Alfaparf, Keratase etc...but here are some, someone in here might be interested in:

Aveda
Abba
Carol's Daughter
Bumble & Bumble
Ouidad
Pureology
Philipb


----------



## robot.

*floats in* 

hey ladies. first week of classes was awesome! got both my job schedules and had a beautiful weekend. friends, good food, music, and my boo thang.

*happy sigh* a beautiful weekend...i'ma be doing my syllabus and lesson plan with a smile on my face all day.


----------



## robot.

aww happy (belated) birthday, IDareT'sHair and divachyk!  i hope you guys had a fun, relaxing day/weekend.


----------



## Golden75

Shay72 said:


> Oh yeah after the no buy ends I plan to buy 32 oz of the products I like from Shi Naturals. @Brownie518 have you tried the Moisture or Protein DC or the protein spray leave in?
> 
> There's also 2 events I want to attend this summer that may cause me to act a fool too. Happy Nappy Day on 7/8. I believe it is in Baltimore. Also Happily Natural in Richmond, VA. 8/25 and 8/26. So convenient that they occur after the no buy too . There is another event I believe on 7/28 in New York I want to attend too. My birthday is the 25th and I've never been to NY so that could be a lot of fun.


 
Shay72 - please do let us know about the NY one.  Never been to a natural hair meet up, swap, whatever we, and would like to try to go.  TIA


----------



## Ltown

Shay72 said:


> Oh yeah after the no buy ends I plan to buy 32 oz of the products I like from Shi Naturals. Brownie518 have you tried the Moisture or Protein DC or the protein spray leave in?
> 
> There's also 2 events I want to attend this summer that may cause me to act a fool too. Happy Nappy Day on 7/8. I believe it is in Baltimore. Also Happily Natural in Richmond, VA. 8/25 and 8/26. So convenient that they occur after the no buy too . There is another event I believe on 7/28 in New York I want to attend too. My birthday is the 25th and I've never been to NY so that could be a lot of fun.


shay, wow there is alot of show this summer.  I went to the one at harbor last year so i didn't go to Richmond, i'm marked that down.  NY should be awesome.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Massaged in some Creamy Horsetail.  Have a Corner left.  Should finish it tomorrow.


----------



## Eisani

Hey ladies. Low key weekend, body is achy...apparently I was pop lockin and droppin it Friday . I hear I was off the chain . My hair looks like it's waiting on something to hatch up in there so I suppose I'll cowash with Daily Fix and dc with Olive You. Boo just called from the garage to "place an order" so I suppose I need to get up and cook something. Think I'll throw some chicken in the oven while I wash/dc.


----------



## Ltown

Do anyone use cj gel? I don't like it have a good amount left anyone want it?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Eisani

Laughing at this entire post.  'specially the poppin' & lockin' & droppin'.  

What are you using to Wash & DC.?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby Shay72

What ya'll doin'?


----------



## chebaby

nothing. i just got finished doing my hair. i didnt feel like steaming so i conditioned on dry hair with mhc olive you for an hour and then co washed with cj a&o. then i braided with dew and berry pomade.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I'm tryna' get my little Regi together for Tuesday.

I think I'll

Pre-Poo w/Caffeine
Cowash w/either Oyin HH or DB Cleansing
Coffee Rinse with Nexxus Keraphix on Top
Steam w/Marie Dean with Coconut & Lime
Black Tea Rinse
ACV Phinising Rinse
Leave-In/Oil under dryer


----------



## Shay72

I'm sitting here wondering why I'm using other stuff instead of the Mud Wash exclusively with just a few other products thrown in. Seriously that Mud Wash does my hair so right .

Golden75
Will definitely let you know. This would be the 2nd annual one. She did one last year. The lady that runs the www.ilovemyfro.com website.

Ltown
I know right? It's about the only thing I can count on myself to do. Go to Natural Hair Meetups. Still working on the introvert thing. Online dating is on hold because I just can't with these fools. Gotta figure out how to meet someone IRL.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518 @Shay72

I just spritzed on some Shi-Naturals Tea Spritz. I think Imma like it.

ETA: Shay, are you sticking with the Lemon, or are you gone try some of the other ones like the Lavender etc....


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> nothing. i just got finished doing my hair. i didnt feel like steaming so i conditioned on dry hair with mhc olive you for an hour and then co washed with cj a&o. then i braided with dew and berry pomade.


 
chebaby

How's those highlights feeling today?


----------



## Golden75

Bout to wash my hair with Silk Dreams Whip My Hair Cleansing Conditioner, Aphoghee 2 min for about 5 mins.  Let my hair dry a bit and use SD Vanilla Silk Cream Moisture Dream.  Debating if this will be an overnight DC.  

Nothing will get finished in this session. 

My hair is feeling so good from that Oyin, I don't even want to wash it out.  So I'm gonna use SD line to moisturize, and seal, and see if I get close to the softness I get with Oyin (everything will now be compared to Dew & Whipped Pudding).  So will be testing SD Silky Soft Leave-In & maybe seal with Pre and/or Nourish oil.  I do not have anything comparable to Whipped Pudding from SD.

Elimination process begins NOW!!!

Oh yeah, I was watching youtube vids on the WEN hair fall out.  My guess is this was the only cleanser used.  I'm wishing the ladies were a bit more exact as to how & how often WEN was used.  I would think using this and not really using something to cleanse can cause to some breakage in the long run.  Eh, will continue my research....


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> How's those highlights feeling today?


this site is taking forever to load

anyway my hair feels good but the color is a little brassy. the good thing about going lighter is that i can always go darker when im tired of this color.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@chebaby Just keep it highly moisturized & super lubricated.

@Golden75 I'm still planning to DC and do my regular Routine after cowashing with the WEN. I'll steam with something else afterwards etc....

I don't plan (and wasn't planning) to use it for a DC'er, A Leave-In, A Moisturizer etc.....simply just a Cowasher.

So, I hope I don't have any issues with it.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby Just keep it highly moisturized & super lubricated.
> 
> @Golden75 I'm still planning to DC and do my regular Routine after cowashing with the WEN. I'll steam with something else afterwards etc....
> 
> I don't plan (and wasn't planning) to use it for a DC'er, A Leave-In, A Moisturizer etc.....simply just a Cowasher.
> 
> So, I hope I don't have any issues with it.


 at lubricated yea i will.

you make me want to buy some wen


----------



## Shay72

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518 @Shay72
> 
> I just spritzed on some Shi-Naturals Tea Spritz. I think Imma like it.
> 
> ETA: Shay, are you sticking with the Lemon, or are you gone try some of the other ones like the Lavender etc....


 
I will stick with the Left Coast Lemon and Unscented. From youtube videos and posts on LHCF those are the best for our hair. Terressentials says the same thing. Besides I don't really like the smell of Lavendar. No interest in the other scents either.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> at lubricated yea i will.
> 
> *you make me want to buy some wen*


 
chebaby  Hmp.  You might be buying mine off the Exchange Forum if this mess acks up.



Shay72 said:


> *I will stick with the Left Coast Lemon and Unscented.* From youtube videos and posts on LHCF those are the best for our hair. Terressentials says the same thing. Besides I don't really like the smell of Lavendar. No interest in the other scents either.


 
Shay72  I'm glad it's really working for you.


----------



## Eisani

I'm mad my response didn't post.

IDareT'sHair boo said I danced from the time I got there til the time we left. He brought me home after I walked to the stage, reached over and started hittin keys on the man's keyboard 

I did my ayurvedic cowash then cowashed with Daily Fix and finished a jar of Curl Rehab (4 back ups).


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Eisani

Sounds like you weren't feelin' no pain. 

You two seem like ya'll have a good time together.

I hope your Hair was looking good.


----------



## Golden75

chebaby - I thought it was just me still having site issues. The computer times out & error codes when I thank. Phone app is slow, error codes, can't thank. A mess!

IDareT'sHair  - lol! Lawd u are in auto correct on my phone!  I also only plan to use wen the same as u. That's why I'm curious as to exactly how it was used.  But I'll keep an eye on it.

I do like the SD cleansing cream. I feel like my hair is cleansed well enough.  The vanilla dream dc, I liked the way it goes on, nice, thick, smooth. Doing an overnight, so I'll see if it's a re-up/need to keep on hand.  Everything smells nice.  

Oh  I did notice a difference when using the aphogee. Def a reduction in lil curlies on my shirt, in my hands after using.


----------



## Nix08

double posthttp://www.longhaircareforum.com/member.php?u=201322


----------



## Nix08

Although I don't post in here... I know she does....so
 HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO YOU 
 HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO YOU 
HAPPY BIRTHDAY DEAR @divachyk
HAPPY BIRTDAY TO YOU 
 :woohoo:
http://www.longhaircareforum.com/member.php?u=201322


----------



## 13StepsAhead

Hey divas  I just purchased 4 more bobeam poobars  they came out with some new bars and the PJ in me couldnt resist.


----------



## chebaby

its divachick birthday????
happy birthday diva

T, didnt you mention you have one coming up?

chello ladies
my hair is getting on my got dang nerves. i dont remember having all these issues when my hairt was shorter. its getting on my last nerves. its thin, takes forever to dry and needs too much protein. its making me sick.


----------



## mkd

Happy birthday divachyk!


----------



## Shay72

Happy Birthday divachyk!


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

divachyk


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Golden75

I was on a Hair Board Last Night where folks lost alot of Hurr using WEN. I'm having 2nd thoughts.

I shoulda' gotten 6 ounce sizes.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

divachyk

  Happy Diva-Day Diva!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *T, didnt you mention you have one coming up?*
> 
> chello ladies
> my hair is getting on my got dang nerves. i dont remember having all these issues when my hairt was shorter. its getting on my last nerves. its thin, takes forever to dry and needs too much protein. its making me sick.


 
chebaby

Girl, Quit Playin' You know that Mess was Friday!  Cause you kept tryna' talk me into Hittin' PayNah


----------



## IDareT'sHair

mkd 

Did you get your Steama' 'fixed'? 

And Did you Steam?  And what did you use?


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Girl, Quit Playin' You know that Mess was Friday! Cause you kept tryna' talk me into Hittin' PayNah


 oh yeeeeaaaaaa  girl my brain be all over the place dont mind me lol.
happy belated birthdaywoot:(i know you like this chile is crazy lmao) how could i forget.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Golden75
> 
> I was on a Hair Board Last Night where folks lost alot of Hurr using WEN. I'm having 2nd thoughts.
> 
> I shoulda' gotten 6 ounce sizes.


 they lost what using what
ive never heard that. and i used to luv me some wen. i dont have enough hair to take the chance


----------



## Ltown

Happy Birthday divachyk! I'm probably getting on your nerve saying it everyday. I got you and T's dates now!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ltown 

My Caffeine Powder came today.  Imma add a bit in my Coffee Rinse.


----------



## Ltown

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Ltown
> 
> My Caffeine Powder came today. Imma add a bit in my Coffee Rinse.


 
IDareT'sHair, you bad mama that stuff probably keep me up. Can't wait to hear your reviews.


----------



## mkd

IDareT'sHair,  yes girl, thank goodness my steamer is fixed!  I steamed with okra!


----------



## mkd

Damnnnn, wen is making hair fall out?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

mkd

I was in a WEN Thread last night on QVC's site and there were hundreds & hundreds of negative posts, regarding breaking, shedding, clumps of Hair Fall etc.....

They were saying it could be the "Menthol"?

So, I'm a little nervous about using it.  I'll have to re-think the whole thing. 

It would be 'my luck' I'd be one of those......


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ltown Yeah, Imma see how it works, but it did/does completely dissolve.


----------



## mkd

Oh ok, I'm not gonna be able to fool with wen.  Yikes.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@mkd

It sounded so promising. Most said they didn't notice it until 2-3 months. 

I'm torn.

I don't have any hair-to-spare _experimenting_.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75 mkd




http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=...zOW2Ag&usg=AFQjCNHM8AqukLbDWPoB4pZ-skoYaZdfYg


----------



## IDareT'sHair

double post


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair

Do you leave the Shi Naturals Tea in or do you rinse it? I use mine as a rinse and pour it lol! That's some good stuff. 

What the heck has been going on with this site?


----------



## Brownie518

Shay72 

Whats that GHEing you mentioned in that other thread? 

I want that Shi Henna gloss


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

I used it as a Spritz last night.  I was just dying to try something 'different'.  I like it.


----------



## divachyk

Thanks ladies and Nix08 for the birthday love. 

My day was fantastic, that is until WORK called and ruined my birthday buzz. They called my cell with some ANNOYING bull because with have some very distinguished visitors visiting this week. PPL BYE!

IDareT'sHair - please stop! Losing hair with WEN. Ah lawd. I have some WEN. Ut-oh. I have the Ginger Pumpkin. Had Sweet Almond Mint. Used it several times and hated it! My hair was all kinds of tangly. 

Ltown - Birthday wishes never get old.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@divachyk

Girl I got:
Fig
Pomegrante
Ginger Pumpkin
Sweet Almond Mint
Vanilla Mint


----------



## divachyk

Decided to post separate so I wouldn't be writing a novel in one post - 

The phone call from work annoyed me so that it forced me to do a therapeutic cowash to calm my nerves. Used Oyin HH.  I'm about two squirts away from using up my Desert Castor LI.


----------



## divachyk

We might should consider selling IDareT'sHair while this product is still so loved.  Okay, okay, maybe that's not the right thing to do. But, it does have me concerned. There's been long term users of WEN (like JJamiah) who should be able to comment on her experience although everyone could differ.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

divachyk

It's just as many 'positive' posts.  And alot of WENNER's.  

I just don't think right now I can afford to take the chance.

I may hafta' skip it this Summer.  I  need to decide when to Sell.erplexed


----------



## divachyk

Agree with you IDareT'sHair - I was on the tangle teezer kick and am suffering for it as we speak. I've never suffered from splits but I'm battling daily now. So much that I will likely be getting a cut. I will slowly cut so I'm not chopping a good bit of length. I'm very annoyed at myself because all I wanted was a means to tame this tangly hair. Seamless combs are a savior, post tangle teezer fiasco.

That being said, I don't want to be bandwagonish with WEN and be writing a similar post like I'm doing about the tangle teezer. It will stay in the unused pile for a while.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

divachyk

The Good Lord stopped me from using that.  

Girl, remember I was going to use it this Winter and_ for some reason_ I abruptly changed my mind and switched to Oyin.


----------



## divachyk

I remember that. Thanks to you, I didn't use it either. You made a good point about saving it for the winter. So thank you much for that! As for the tangle teezer...not sure if you still use it but if so, do be careful. My splits happened over night. All was well and I was using that dumb thing without issues. Next thing I know, months later, I saw a few splits which then turned in to a head full of splits. I'm furious. ETA: IDareT'sHair


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@divachyk

I kept putting it off (for some reason). Not really sure why? I just kept skipping over it and grapping other stuff.

It's a Crap-Shoot. It could be the best thing since sliced bread. And it could be a Spawn of Satan.

Just not sure if I can take that chance.erplexed.....


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Hey ladies. That's sad about Wen. I thought it was just a handful of folks were having problems.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl

Not really sure Curly.erplexed  

But I know that I can't take that chance right now.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair I completely understand.


----------



## Shay72

Brownie518
Green House Effect--Just taking baggying to another level. Plastic cap then something on top. I use a plastic cap then put my bonnet with a plastic liner on top. You want to get the steam effect/ghe. You know tiffers be taking it to a whole nother level and be using like 3 plastic caps .

My hair  this.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Got my stuff out locked & loaded for tomorrow's wash day.  Should finish up:

1 8 ounce Marie Dean Coconut & Lime DCer *back ups*
1 Vial of Matrix Biolage Ceramides *no back ups*

Close to finish up:

Nexxus Keraphix
L'Anza Reconstructor

Will use one of these tomorrow and hopefully finish 1 of these up on Friday.  Both are close to being gone. (have back ups of both tho')


----------



## Shay72

Brownie518
Supergirl said the sale starts on 2/7 and Mocha will be in the house


----------



## Brownie518

Shay72 said:


> @Brownie518
> Green House Effect--Just taking baggying to another level. Plastic cap then something on top. I use a plastic cap then put my bonnet with a plastic liner on top. You want to get the steam effect/ghe. You know @tiffers be taking it to a whole nother level and be using like 3 plastic caps .
> 
> My hair  this.



 Oh, okay. I don't baggy but I do that with my conditioners. Two caps, under the dryer for a bit, then a cap on top to hold that heat in while I do other things. Does my hair right.


----------



## Brownie518

Shay72 said:


> @Brownie518
> Supergirl said the sale starts on 2/7 and Mocha will be in the house



Shay72

Oh, thanks!! 

Bye bye, No Buy...


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair

Hey, how was the touch up?
I can't wait to DC this week.


----------



## Eisani

Hey ladies! Happy birthday divachyk 

I'm going to have to cowash before I go to sleep. I did it this morning but was around smokers this evening and my hair smells . I hate cigarette smoke.


----------



## beautyaddict1913

Hello ladies. Don't feel like typing much but I did a blowout Saturday and used up Miss Jessie's super sweet back. Tonight I flat twisted with Isha Cream and used up Darcy's curl creme gel. My next styler is the Komaza coconut hair pudding. I'm feeling really good about not buying until Black Friday, except for some BFH conditioners and cocleansers that I want for summer. This has been a rather warm winter, I may go ahead and start wet bunning next week! It's time for me to get into these growth aids!


----------



## LuvlyRain3

I need to join this challenge. I know I would never survive a no-buy but I need to tame the pj beast.


----------



## divachyk

Eisani - I hate cig smoke also! Yuck.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

Hey Ms. B!  It went well.  I got another advanced student.  This time, she'll be there until July (before she graduates). 

The other one was graduating like the next day.

Imma stick with her (if I can get her).  She did a good job.

_*i'm thinkin' about selling that WEN*_


----------



## natura87

Hello. 

I DC'd overnight with PBN's Chocolate Smoothie rinsed it out this morning and then applied Qhemets CTDG,


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *Bye bye, No Buy...*


 
Brownie518

Lawd....


----------



## bronzebomb

I want to try B.A.S.K.!  tis all...


----------



## 13StepsAhead

bronzebomb girl me too, but I've been using my QB OHHB in the way people use bask y.a.m. My hair feels good after,but I don't know how it compares.


----------



## chebaby

chello ladies
my hair is still in a bun today and im not mad at it like i was yesterday lol.
i figured out my problem. i wasnt letting my hair dry all the way before i styled it  like i used to. sometimes you forget what you used to do that actually worked for you.
but yea, now the only thing i will be doing on wet hair is detangling and adding leave in. i will let it fully dry and then style. and i decided not to use heat until december because i need to get the front of my hair back.
this weekend i will pre poo and do an aphogee 2 step and bun all week. good thing i have a lot of heavy moisturizers and balms so i can keep my ends sealed while in a bun.

oh and i failed the no buy i broke down and ordered BASK yesterday. i got the detangling milk, java bean balm and tapioca cream. hope i get it soon.


----------



## bronzebomb

chebaby - I almost failed.  I've been a little sad lately...but I decided against it.  

How is the CJ Pattern Pusha?

I want Bask too! I'll wait.


----------



## chebaby

bronzebomb said:


> @chebaby - I almost failed. I've been a little sad lately...but I decided against it.
> 
> How is the CJ Pattern Pusha?
> 
> I want Bask too! I'll wait.


 awwww i hope you feel better.
i love the PP. it has a soft to medium hold but makes my hair so soft. usually gels make my hair hard but not this one.


----------



## Eisani

How did I not know Aveyou carried Tiiva? Nooot that I was lookin ...but I was.


----------



## Ltown

Hey ladies! 

chebaby 30 days you did great!  I never signed up for 6 months just said I'll do a no buy so I'm doing well. I do want some original mega tek so thats all I'm trying to buy right now. So anyone know a valid seller please let me know!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Hey Divas!

Sitting under the dryer getting ready to Steam in a bit with Marie Dean.  I should finish up that jar tonight.

Other than that...nothin's up.  I did get a bottle of Mustard Seed Oil to try for HOTs etc...I hope it doesn't smell too skrong.....

Oh Yeah, I should also finish up It's Perfectly Naturals "Turn Me Loose Detangling Lotion". 
No back-ups.  Other than her ackin' a pure-d natural-born, plum fool, that was some good stuff right there.


----------



## chebaby

Ltown said:


> Hey ladies!
> 
> @chebaby 30 days you did great! I never signed up for 6 months just said I'll do a no buy so I'm doing well. I do want some original mega tek so thats all I'm trying to buy right now. So anyone know a valid seller please let me know!


 yea i think i would have been better off just saying buy less lol. but i think i did pretty good because usually i go to my local bss every single weekend and walk out with something imma be like you girl and just buy less.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> Hey Divas!
> 
> Sitting under the dryer getting ready to Steam in a bit with Marie Dean. I should finish up that jar tonight.
> 
> Other than that...nothin's up. I did get a bottle of Mustard Seed Oil to try for HOTs etc...I hope it doesn't smell too skrong.....
> 
> Oh Yeah, I should also finish up It's Perfectly Naturals "Turn Me Loose Detangling Lotion".
> No back-ups. Other than her ackin' a pure-d natural-born, plum fool, that was some good stuff right there.


 T, i see you getting rid of that wen
i dont remember shedding much when i was regularly using wen but i was relaxed/transitioning back then so i used to comb my hair every day so maybe i didnt notice. but i dont remember losing any hair.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

I just can't take the chance.  Knowing me I would be one of the one's


----------



## IDareT'sHair

beautyaddict1913

Swap has been mailed.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

Naw Girl, I ain't gone run that risk right now.  And I know if I hold on to it, I will try to use it.....

Curiosity Killed the Cat.

Anyway, I hope I can sell most of it.  I also asked some Girl at work who uses it (and her DD, who is in College), so we'll see.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> I just can't take the chance. Knowing me I would be one of the one's


 girl i know exactly what you mean. like itll be just your luck yea dont take that chance. we aint got hair to spare


IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Naw Girl, I ain't gone run that risk right now. And I know if I hold on to it, I will try to use it.....
> 
> Curiosity Killed the Cat.
> 
> Anyway, I hope I can sell most of it. I also asked some Girl at work who uses it (and her DD, who is in College), so we'll see.


 im sure you will get rid of it. even though people dont talk about it as much as they used to its still a pretty popular product


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@chebaby

We'll see. I am down to 1 Fig (so that's good).

Right now, I do plan to keep the Spritz. I have 2 of those. I think SAM & Pomegrante (or Fig).


----------



## chebaby

i wonder if the formula changed or if it took people months to realize wen was killing their hair. cause i dont remember hearing about this before.
anyway im glad they are going. you can take that money and save it for something good when the no buy is over.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

I pm'ed you.

Yeah, I hope I can get rid of quite a bit of it.  Me & my Durn Multiples


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I was gone switch from Marie Dean since I finished up that Jar and pull out something else, but I think Imma gone & stay on that for a minute.

I may just pull out another Jar of the Coconut & Lime. I think I either have 2 or 3 of the Coconut & Lime. 

This time, I will add another MD into the Rotation. Maybe, the Peach Syrup.

I want to stay on Marie Dean until Spring/Summer. 

Then I'll switch back to my Jasmine DC'ers (I still have quite of bit of that left).


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Hey ladies. I tried the purabody smoothie today and I'm in love. My hair was so soft I was afraid it was over moisturized but it's fine. I'm going to try it again next week after a shampoo instead of the daily fix to see if  I get the same results. If the results are the same this will bump rehab to #3.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl

I Agree Ms. Curly. 

That Smoothie is some good stuff.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair I'm really glad I got quite a bit during the sale.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl

I'm glad you got a nice bit of it too Curly. 

Are you splitting it with your Sis?

I Lurve Steaming with it!


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> curlyhersheygirl
> 
> I'm glad you got a nice bit of it too Curly.
> 
> Are you splitting it with your Sis?
> 
> I Lurve Steaming with it!



IDareT'sHair She hauled more than I did; she got 24 in all. I may hit her up if I run out 

I can't wait to steam with it


----------



## chebaby

im getting compliments on the color of my hair. it looks a orange color to me but everybody else keeps saying it looks red. so i dont know maybe i just aint looking right lol.

anywho i was gonna do my hair tonight but if im too tired then ill just spritz it with greg juice and then seal with a mix of jbco and dew.


----------



## divachyk

What's good ladies - 

I revisited AV CocoLatte tonight.  I'm baggying now until bedtime.

I might have to ease up on the cowashing. I just can't seem to have a wash day without breakage of any kind. While this normally didn't bother me when I was washing 1x weekly but now that I'm cowashing regularly, breakage every few days, although minimal most times, will start to have an impact. 

Anyone willing to give me finger combing 101? I seem to suck at that although it seems relatively simple.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> @IDareT'sHair She hauled more than I did; *she got 24 in all. I may hit her up if I run out*
> 
> I can't wait to steam with it


 
curlyhersheygirl

Has she tried it yet?

Hmp.  We all gone hit her up when we run out!

Curly, you got to Steam with this!

_*gives curly's sis the side-eye buying 24 chocolate smoothies and the crown for being queen of the pj's*_


----------



## IDareT'sHair

divachyk

Stay on your AE Garlic too.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

I'm sure the Color is very, very pretty.  (Or You'd be tryna' change it by Nah)

Gone & Werk It.


----------



## divachyk

IDareT'sHair - wouldn't AE Garlic just help with shedding or does it also help with breakage?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

divachyk

Couldn't Hurt.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> I'm sure the Color is very, very pretty. (Or You'd be tryna' change it by Nah)
> 
> Gone & Werk It.


 i thought about it but i aint tryna damage my hair lol.
imma let it grow out though because eventually i want just my natural color.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *i thought about it* but i aint tryna damage my hair lol.
> imma let it grow out though because eventually i want just my natural color.


 
chebaby

I knew it.

beautyaddict1913

What you doing Beauty?

divachyk

What types of Protein or Reconstructors are you using to help combat breakage?


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> curlyhersheygirl
> 
> Has she tried it yet?
> 
> Hmp.  We all gone hit her up when we run out!
> 
> Curly, you got to Steam with this!
> 
> **gives curly's sis the side-eye buying 24 chocolate smoothies and the crown for being queen of the pj's**



IDareT'sHair She tried it before the sale and loved it so that was all she got. She will get a kick outta that


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl

Yeah, I 1st bought it on that one sale and then on the B1 G1 Free.  

Folks are saying the ones on the B1 G1 Free don't smell as Choco-licious and that 1st group.  But performs just as good.

I haven't smelled the ones I got in December tho' to do a sniff comparison.

Yeah, Ms. Curly, she is the Queen of All Queens......:notworthy


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

chebaby That color sounds really nice. Two of my sisters are natural redheads so in the summer it looks more orange but during winter it's a deeper color which they prefer.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl

I Agree.  chebaby Color sounds nice.  And a Pick Me Up for the Winter-Blahs.

Curly, what is on your list to buy?


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair Mine doesn't have a deep cocoa smell either and my sis did say her earlier purchases were  Maybe I'll ask her to bring one from her earlier purchase for me to see the difference.


----------



## chebaby

curlyhersheygirl said:


> @chebaby That color sounds really nice. Two of my sisters are natural redheads so in the summer it looks more orange but during winter it's a deeper color which they prefer.


 thanx. i love red hair but i was getting tired of it cause ive had red hair since high school lol. it looks orange to me but if momma and random people say its red then i guess its red lol.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> @IDareT'sHair Mine doesn't have a deep cocoa smell either and my sis did say her earlier purchases were  Maybe I'll ask her to bring one from her earlier purchase for me to see the difference.


 
curlyhersheygirl

Yeah, I haven't opened any from that 2nd purchase.  Remember,  someone said theirs appeared to be spoiled in that one thread?

I think I did look at a couple of mine (I got 4) but I didn't see any difference in the Scent.





chebaby said:


> thanx. i love red hair but i was getting tired of it cause ive had red hair since high school lol. it looks orange to me but if momma and random people say its red then i guess its red lol.


 
chebaby

Leave it alone.  You bet not come in here this weekend, talmbout "You coloring it black"


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair BASK is next on my list; I'm just waiting on some more reviews before I buy.


----------



## bronzebomb

I need a "Swapportunity"  but I don't have any products I don't want 

But I guess I'll wait until Easter for CJ and BASK.  I will purchase UFD whenever they have a sale!

I think BASK may offer a Valentine's Day Sale on Chocolate Cafe products and Custards


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl

I think I might wanna do a Claudie _Haul_ after this N/B.  

Maybe pick up some b.a.s.k. (still not sure, for some reason). Oh, and some Marie Dean (of course).

bronzebomb 

Me & beauty did a little 'swapportunity', so at least I have something exciting to look forward to.


----------



## divachyk

IDareT'sHair

I use Okra Reconstructor, Ion Effective Care or Joico Kpak. My hair is whacky because I can't overly treat it with proteins because I will get protein overloaded quickly. It's a delicate balance for this high maintenance head of mine.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair Yeah I remember that post. That's what made me adjust my list but it's on next sale


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> curlyhersheygirl
> 
> I think I might wanna do a Claudie _Haul_ after this N/B.
> 
> Maybe pick up some b.a.s.k. (still not sure, for some reason). Oh, and some *Marie Dean* (of course).
> 
> bronzebomb
> 
> Me & beauty did a little 'swapportunity', so at least I have something exciting to look forward to.



IDareT'sHair I forgot about MD. I really want to try some of her stuff as well 

I might kick QB to the curb


----------



## bronzebomb

That beautyaddict1913 is working the Swapportunity.  We did one earlier this month, or was that last month...
 meh, I'm junkie, my months get mixed up


----------



## IDareT'sHair

bronzebomb

I asked her, because I needed a Package!   

ETA:  Finished up 1 ButtersNBars Extra Conditioning Hair Butter (1 back up).  Pulled out: Njoi CreationS Nourishing Roots Pomade.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I'm almost finished with:

Dudley Rebuilder
Nexxus Keraphix
L'Anza Reconstructor *although I have an unopened Liter*

Not sure why I had 3 of these open.

Will be working hard in February to use these 3 up.  Sick of looking at the 3/4th Empty Tubes/Bottle.

Will start on Jasmine Rebuilder & MHC Reconstructor when I finish the others.


----------



## chebaby

i asked beauty to do a swap too i needed that claudie protein baaaddd. i looked on her website and started to hit paynah but decided to use that money on bask.


----------



## Brownie518

Hey, ladies. What's going on? What ya'll doin'?


----------



## Brownie518

chebaby said:


> i asked beauty to do a swap too i needed that claudie protein baaaddd. i looked on her website and started to hit paynah but decided to use that money on bask.




chebaby

What you get from bask? (did i miss you posting about it?) I love bask!!!!


----------



## bronzebomb

IDareT'sHair said:


> @bronzebomb
> 
> *I asked her*, because I needed a Package!
> 
> ETA: Finished up 1 ButtersNBars Extra Conditioning Hair Butter (1 back up). Pulled out: Njoi CreationS Nourishing Roots Pomade.


 


chebaby said:


> *i asked* beauty to do a swap too i needed that claudie protein baaaddd. i looked on her website and started to hit paynah but decided to use that money on bask.


 
Y'all are skrait up junkies...


----------



## beautyaddict1913

divachyk have u tried tea rinses? If I were relaxed I would probably do them weekly! 

Ughhh I'm itching for bfh but I wanna wait until I'm out of conditioner lol


----------



## IDareT'sHair

bronzebomb said:


> *Y'all are skrait up junkies...*


 
bronzebomb   We ARE!

Why we both jump on beautyaddict1913  ??????

chebaby Girl we should feel bad................SMH.


----------



## beautyaddict1913

Lol at y'all. I loves me a swapportunity lol. We all have soooo many multiples, we might as well! 
I was yapping on the phone when I was tryna post earlier. I am just so glad to not be worried about work. I probably should be because they are talking about disciplinary action for stats but what can I do about it lol.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

beautyaddict1913

These durn jobs get crazier & crazier as the economy gets crazier & crazier.

Hang in there Ms. Beauty.

Yeah, we ALL Lurves Us a Good Swapportunity!


----------



## chebaby

Brownie518 said:


> @chebaby
> 
> What you get from bask? (did i miss you posting about it?) I love bask!!!!


i got the java bean balm, tapioca cream and the detangling milk in necterine vanilla.
i heard the balm and the cream gives amazing shine


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @bronzebomb  We ARE!
> 
> Why we both jump on @beautyaddict1913  ??????
> 
> @chebaby *Girl we should feel bad*................SMH.


 chile no, i needed my fix


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@chebaby

I'm glad you got the b.a.s.k.

So, me & @beautyaddict1913 will know all about it when we buy it on BF 2012. 

Right Beauty?  If I get through June, I may hang on until November.

Here's what I want tho'.

Java Bean
YAM
Manna Serum
Hair Milk

Now, if they have like 30%, I may break down & get it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *chile no, i needed my fix *


 
@chebaby

Hmp. Me too. And we done tapped each other out.


----------



## beautyaddict1913

I think I need a pass T lol. BFH is calling my name lol


----------



## IDareT'sHair

beautyaddict1913 Didn't you & Eisani say "Ain't no passes?"

Gone & break it and get your BFH.  Are they having a Sale?  chebaby Che got her b.a.s.k.  So...Gone.

And Shay72 and Brownie518 preparing for Silk Drames Sale next week.  

That's another one that I haven't tried yet.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> I'm glad you got the b.a.s.k.
> 
> *So, me & @**beautyaddict1913** will know all about it when we buy it on BF 2012. *
> 
> *Right Beauty?* If I get through June, I may hang on until November.
> 
> Here's what I want tho'.
> 
> Java Bean
> YAM
> Manna Serum
> Hair Milk
> 
> Now, if they have like 30%, I may break down & get it.


 uh huh i hear you.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@chebaby

I want to get excited about b.a.s.k. Right now, I am not. 

That's why it's been so easy for me to resist. Same with Silk Dreams.

I had that SD Wheat Conditioner in my Cart before 12/31, but could not get it to work (so I gave up and figured I didn't need it)erplexed

Maybe the Spurrrrt will hit me on these 2.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> I want to get excited about b.a.s.k. Right now, I am not.
> 
> That's why it's been so easy for me to resist. Same with Silk Dreams.
> 
> I had that SD Wheat Conditioner in my Cart before 12/31, but could not get it to work (so I gave up and figured I didn't need it)erplexed
> 
> Maybe the Spurrrrt will hit me on these 2.


 i wasnt excited about bask either but then it hit me all at once.  i had to give in.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *i wasnt excited about bask either but then it hit me all at once.  i had to give in.*


 
chebaby

I know you gone Lurve it and then Imma be Mad......


From Marie Dean I want:

Peach Syrup DC'er
Seaweed & Silk DC'er
Argan Oil Blend Hair Oil


----------



## beautyaddict1913

T u already have that stuff from md right lol

And I wish they were having a sale. I gotta be selective since they aren't lol


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@beautyaddict1913

I have 1 Peach and 0 Seaweed & Rice. (I keep calling it Seaweed & Silk). 

I also want the Olive, Wheat & Berry. I have 0 of those too.

And a "Sample" of the Argan Oil Blend.

Other than that, I am well stocked.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair

You know Njoi is having a sale, right? All items at sale price. 

divachyk

Tea rinses are the best! beautyaddict1913 is right! I do them every wash now.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518 I saw that. I don't need no Njoi.

I Agree about the Tea Rinses. They are Uber Addicting.

Njoi I have:

2 Nourishing Roots Pomade
1 Sweet Coconut Pomade
1 Healthy Hair Butta' w/MSM
1 Green Tea w/Matcha

And maybe 1 Ayurvedic Hair Butter. I want the Herbal Hair Dressing, but don't need it.


----------



## Eisani

I wasn't the one that said ain't no passes, was I?? I don't think so, especially since I wanted some Claudie's. Speaking of which, I made a cart today. I also made a Hairitage cart. And a MD cart . I keep trying to stay strong but depending on what the sales look like for Valentine's Day, I may be hittin paynahpaynahpaynahpaynah. I went to CVS today and bought all kinds of stuff on clearance (aka Clarence Carter ). I got tubes of Lubriderm lotion for $1.99 (all 7), super glue for $.29(6), Burt's Bees lip balm $.79(3) and spray hand sanitizer $.99 (4), HIP eyeliners $5(3). I still feel empty


----------



## Eisani

Oh! Just ordered dd's winterfest dress. Her dress was on sale for $280 in the store, found the exact one online for $99! Score!


----------



## beautyaddict1913

Eisani hey my luv!!


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> I know you gone Lurve it and then Imma be Mad......
> 
> 
> From Marie Dean I want:
> 
> Peach Syrup DC'er
> Seaweed & Silk DC'er
> Argan Oil Blend Hair Oil


 i hope i love it since i broke my no buy for it. but i keep hearing good things about it so......
tonight imma go and read that long bask thread over on NC and see what they saying. normally i skip over that thread.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Eisani  I was just messin' with you & beautyaddict1913 (so ya'll won't be cuttin' up in Houston)

I think you did say no Passes.


----------



## chebaby

Eisani said:


> I wasn't the one that said ain't no passes, was I?? I don't think so, especially since I wanted some Claudie's. Speaking of which, I made a cart today. I also made a Hairitage cart. And a MD cart . I keep trying to stay strong but depending on what the sales look like for Valentine's Day, I may be hittin paynahpaynahpaynahpaynah. I went to CVS today and bought all kinds of stuff on clearance (aka Clarence Carter ). I got tubes of Lubriderm lotion for $1.99 *(all 7),* super glue for $.29(6), Burt's Bees lip balm $.79(3) and spray hand sanitizer $.99 (4), HIP eyeliners $5(3). I still feel empty


  i died when i got to the bolded


----------



## IDareT'sHair

So, who do ya'll think is having Valentine's Day Sales?

Hairitage already had one.


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair - on the issue of WEN, dayummm! I got 2 ginger pumpkin, only used 2x.  I dunno hope nothing happens.  

I really think the frequency of usage & not clarifying would cause some issue.   Also that menthol is skrong!  It may be too much for some scalps.  Look I'm trying figure out something, cause I ain't tryna wastes des bottles. Nope!


----------



## Golden75

Eisani said:
			
		

> How did I not know Aveyou carried Tiiva? Nooot that I was lookin ...but I was.



I hope Aveyou keeps em coming!  That will be one stop shopping & eliminating some of the high arse shipping charges.


----------



## Eisani

beautyaddict1913 hey hon! 

chebaby I bought allll that Lubriderm. I was thinking about my nephew and his eczema. 
IDareT'sHair we won't go that crazy when I get to Houston. I'm trying to pack a bunch of stuff lol!


----------



## beautyaddict1913

Those pictures of that chocolate on the bask site got me wanting bask lol


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> So, who do ya'll think is having Valentine's Day Sales?
> 
> Hairitage already had one.



Doesn't Shescentit usually have one? 
I could go for a ShiNaturals sale....


----------



## divachyk

Brownie518 said:


> @IDareT'sHair
> 
> You know Njoi is having a sale, right? All items at sale price.
> 
> @divachyk
> 
> Tea rinses are the best! @beautyaddict1913 is right! I do them every wash now.





beautyaddict1913 said:


> @divachyk have u tried tea rinses? If I were relaxed I would probably do them weekly!
> 
> Ughhh I'm itching for bfh but I wanna wait until I'm out of conditioner lol


Brownie518 and beautyaddict1913 
I tried it a few times early on in the HHJ but my hair just felt blah afterwards but that is likely because on my lack of skill at that time. I'll have to research this topic and figure out how to implement. I also have to ensure it's good for my low porosity hair. Lo-po hair sucks.


----------



## Eisani

G'morning ladies! IDareT'sHair I thought you said Hairitage was having a V-day sale? I need. Something...I ordered polish yesterday, just hate that durn $10 shipping. Let me go browse...


----------



## divachyk

Hey ladies - hope everyone is enjoying their day!


----------



## chebaby

chillllleeeeee let me tell ya, that nexxus emergencee is the bomb dot com and just what my hair needed. i totally forgot i even had this in my stash but i found it and used it last night. i cleansed my hair with daily fix(i will be retiring my come clean for right now because its starting to dry my hair out) then i slathered on emergencee and added a plastic cap for about 10 minutes. then i rinsed and finger detangled. then i added some giovanni direct leave in and let my hair air dry fully and my curls were popping all over the place. 
my hair felt strong but soft and each curl(minus the bang) was uniform. 
after my hair fully dried i spritzed my ends with greg juice and sealed it in with a mix of cocasta oil and cd hair balm and bunned.

ill probably keep this bun until saturday.
saturday i plan on cleansing with daily fix and conditioning with cj smoothing conditioner and wearing a full wash and go(without the front pulled back) which i havent done in forever. im back in love with my hair


----------



## chebaby

chello ladies


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Eisani

Hairitage did have their Valentine's Day Sale.  It was from 01/27 until 01/31.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

Gurl...You know I Lurves my Emergencee.


----------



## chebaby

i wonder how much growth ill get this year. im thinking by dec. ill be past wl when i made bsl it was like i went to mbl over night. ive been blessed to only be 5 feet tall and bsl and mbl are only like an inch and a half apart. and then wl is like 2 inches from that shorties be winning.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Gurl...You know I Lurves my Emergencee.


that stuff is like magic crack for the hair.


----------



## chebaby

my bask shipped so i should get it friday or saturday. i cant wait to use the detangling milk and tapioca cream. i hope i love this stuff but i also hope it lasts a long time so i dont have a reason to keep ordering more stuff.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

That's really nice Che!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@chebaby

WOW! That b.a.s.k. Ships Fast! (That's good to know). I hope you like it too Che.

I'd like a full review. Also, you still hafta' try Kyra. 

I have about maybe 2-3 Cowashes Left in my Liter of Oyin. 

I still have another Liter of Oyin. After I finish this Liter of Oyin, I'll pull out SSI either the SSI Avocado or the SSI Pomegrante. 

And finish up that Liter of Jessicurl Too Shea!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I went on-line to check the prices for 16 ounce Bottles of WEN (to make sure I wasn't overcharging).

Hey, that's a Good Deal.  (From what I saw on-line).


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> WOW! That b.a.s.k. Ships Fast! (That's good to know). I hope you like it too Che.
> 
> I'd like a full review. Also, you still hafta' try Kyra.
> 
> I have about maybe 2-3 Cowashes Left in my Liter of Oyin.
> 
> I still have another Liter of Oyin. After I finish this Liter of Oyin, I'll pull out SSI either the SSI Avocado or the SSI Pomegrante.
> 
> And finish up that Liter of Jessicurl Too Shea!


 im gonna use some of the bask as soon as i get it my hair will be in a bun so i can use it to moisturize my ends. i heard the balm and cream gives amazing shine so ill use it for that too.
so ill be able to give a review of it on dry dirty hair soon.
then if i do a braid out this weekend i will use the milk and the cream.

im not sure when ill get to the kyra. i have so many co wash conditioners its crazy lol.
someones been using my oyin HH though lol. my liter is in the shower and im glad someones using it cause its just been sitting there staring at me lol.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Hey ladies

Koils by Nature Sale: Save 20% Use Coupon Code:KBN20
Please take advantage of the MONTH long savings....yes you will save 20% for the entire month of February on all order $40 or more! Use Coupon Code:KBN20 at checkout. Gift Baskets & Sample Packs are excluded from this promotion. You much spend a minimum of $40 before shipping and taxes to receive the discount. Free shipping only applies to US Domestic Orders. To qualify for Free Shipping you must purchase $40 before shipping and taxes. ENJOY!!!


----------



## Ltown

Hello Ladies!

It's a warm winter 

I just co-wash hair with ayurveda mixture, ayurveda tea rinse, dc with claudie reconstructor, used up hairitage horsetail.


----------



## Brownie518

Hey, ladies!!

Ltown - yes, it is warm!! I think it was almost 60 today. 

chebaby got me wanting to use some bask tonight. I think I"ll use the Cacao Bark DC


----------



## Eisani

IDareT'sHair said:


> Eisani
> 
> Hairitage did have their Valentine's Day Sale.  It was from 01/27 until 01/31.



Girl boo  I didn't see anything about it and Valentine's Day is Feb 14. That was wack as hell. (I'm just mad )


----------



## IDareT'sHair

IDareT'sHair said:


> Used up 1 Marie Dean Vanilla Repair (have backups).
> 
> @Shay72 Speaking of *HH's, she is having a Valentine's Day Sale. She thinks it might be 15%? *
> 
> I will post details.


 
Eisani

Here


----------



## chebaby

quiet in here.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

Did you tackle your dryness issue?


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Did you tackle your dryness issue?


well it wasnt really an issue issue. it was because i had did a naked w&g and then slept on my hair 2 nights in a row with no cap yea that was bad lol. once i co washed it was fine.

no my bad it was an almost naked braid out.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

That's good.  I thought your Color had left you with some dryness?

Glad you got things back in order. 

I hope I sell a few more bottles of this WEN.  Maybe this weekend.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> That's good. I thought your Color had left you with some dryness?
> 
> Glad you got things back in order.
> 
> I hope I sell a few more bottles of this WEN. Maybe this weekend.


 naw the color is cool thank goodness. i was just doing treatment to make sure it stays healthy.

what wen you got left? i bet that vanilla mint smells yummy.


----------



## natura87

Yello 

KBN is having a sale and I have wanted to try their leave in or the longest. It is free shipping and 20% off orders over 40. I got the Shealoe leave,Nourishing Hair and Body Butter Marvelous Mango  and the Soothing Herbal Lavender & Eucalyptus Gel .


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

Ginger Pumpkin
Vanilla Mint
Pomegrante
Sweet Almond Mint


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Ginger Pumpkin
> Vanilla Mint
> Pomegrante
> Sweet Almond Mint


 and you never tried none of them? girl i woulda dabbled in all of them


----------



## beautyaddict1913

Where are y'all? I'm about to place a Sephora, Njoi, and Claudie's order lol

Oh yea, I used up Claudie's gell this morning and I have one more! That stuff is awesome but I'm not ordering any today! I'm getting 2 cleansing cremes and some garden oil.


----------



## natura87

curlyhersheygirl said:


> IDareT'sHair She hauled more than I did; she got 24 in all. I may hit her up if I run out
> 
> I can't wait to steam with it



24. And I thought the 7 I got was bad. 


I love it as a Dc and a leave in.


----------



## natura87

curlyhersheygirl said:


> IDareT'sHair She hauled more than I did; she got 24 in all. I may hit her up if I run out
> 
> I can't wait to steam with it



Slathered my brauds with CJ's Smoothing lotion. My hair is sooooo soft.1/3 o the bottle let and 3 backups.


----------



## Golden75

Good mornin! Finished installing my kinky twists, cept they not kinky.  More silky.  I used hair for spring twist, didn't dawn on me til I did a few.  Me likey . 

So going to check the stash to see what I'll use as a scalp/moisturizer.  Since I started twists with a twist vs braiding, trying to avoid puffy roots.


----------



## BrownBetty

Hi Ladies!

No new hair news.  I haven't really bought anything except a liter of kenra MC.  I just wash n rollerset.

Hope everyone is well.


----------



## SimJam

Hay yall ladies, hows it going?

Its month 2 of the no-buy and we're still haning in there !!!!

I did a bun-hawk this morning and I thought Id share ... I think I did a good job if I do say so myself lol

I had my hair in a twist out since tuesday, spritzed hair with aloevera juice then used Oyin hair dew under BRBC to re moisturize my hair, then sealed with a sweet almond/walnut oil mix


----------



## Eisani

Hey ladies. Not doing much here, just got to work and ready to leave! Had someone tell me last night my voice was as smooth as my hair . I've officially heard it all. Wanna be sweet talkers amuse me.


----------



## bronzebomb

I must be a little stressed. I’m looking at products. 

My deal breaker is:

Uncle Funky’s Daughter Extra Butter

I am willing to wait on a great sale for b.a.s.k products (no need to rush):
• Y.A.M. Nectar Intense Honey Hair Nourisher
• Sweet Manna Botanical Hair & Scalp Serum


----------



## chebaby

chello ladies
i went to ulta today(i think this is my new fave store) and racked up on goodies. mostly makeup, a body scrub which i needed bad lmao and 2 hair products i got devacurl no poo and ouidad playcurl conditioner. i started to get the ouidad 12 minute deep treat but that thang $50 and the freaking 2oz sample is $25


----------



## Eisani

Somebody gon' get this monieeeeee


----------



## IDareT'sHair

BrownBetty said:


> *Hi Ladies!*
> 
> *No new hair news.* I haven't really bought anything except a liter of kenra MC. I just wash n rollerset.
> 
> Hope everyone is well.


 
@BrownBetty

Hey Lady! How's the hair doing/coming?



SimJam said:


> Hay yall ladies, hows it going?
> 
> Its month 2 of the no-buy and we're still haning in there !!!!
> 
> I did a bun-hawk this morning and I thought Id share ... I think I did a good job if I do say so myself lol


 
@SimJam

Cute SimJ. I really like it. Good Job.



Eisani said:


> Hey ladies. Not doing much here, just got to work and ready to leave! *Had someone tell me last night my voice was as smooth as my hair . I've officially heard it all. Wanna be sweet talkers amuse me.*


 
@Eisani Gone Girl!



chebaby said:


> chello ladies
> *i went to ulta today(i think this is my new fave store*) and racked up on goodies. mostly makeup, a body scrub which i needed bad lmao and 2 hair products *i got devacurl no poo and ouidad playcurl conditioner.* i started to get the ouidad 12 minute deep treat but that thang $50 and the freaking 2oz sample is $25


 
@chebaby

You need to stay up outta Ulta



Eisani said:


> *Somebody gon' get this monieeeeee *


 
@Eisani

*Cackles* Nooooooooooooo

Girl, I bought a $3.96 Bottle of Mustard Seed Oil and got the 3rd degree.


----------



## chebaby

i know T luckily the store isnt that close to me. it was a pretty ways away but i like that they have drug store products and "high end" products. i think after i save some money ill get that ouidad over priced treatment.


----------



## natura87

Bask has some new stuff coing out and I want it, its a sampler and some custards. 


I want.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> i know T luckily the store isnt that close to me. it was a pretty ways away but i like that they have drug store products and "high end" products. *i think after i save some money ill get that ouidad over priced treatment.*


 
chebaby

There's one a few exits up from me.  I have yet to go in there tho'.

I think Shay72 might have had that 12 minute miracle before?

I think they also have it on HSN.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

natura87

I'm glad you are trying all this stuff out.  

As 'tempting' as it all sounds Imma try to stay the course (for a while).  At least until June.


----------



## Brownie518

Hey!! I had to go in to work today. It was so strange being there on days. And that woman I went in to help was working my last one. 

Bask has new stuff coming out??

Saravun's Broccoli Hair cream is the business!!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> Hey!! I had to go in to work today. It was so strange being there on days. *And that woman I went in to help was* working my last one.
> 
> Bask has new stuff coming out??
> 
> *Saravun's Broccoli Hair cream is the business!!!*


 
Brownie518

Girl...I thought you were gone say it was the PP-PooPoo Lady

What?  I have the Broccoli Hair Butter.  I haven't tried/bought any of the "Creams" but they've been getting good reviews.

That's good.  She's a good vendor.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> Brownie518
> 
> Girl...I thought you were gone say it was the PP-PooPoo Lady
> 
> What?  I have the Broccoli Hair Butter.  I haven't tried/bought any of the "Creams" but they've been getting good reviews.
> 
> That's good.  She's a good vendor.



IDareT'sHair

 Nah, PP works in another department now, thank goodness!! 

The Broccoli Hair cream has shea butter, castor oil, rice bran oil, broccoli oil, camellia oil, and vit e. It's rich and creamy!  You would tear it up.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> @IDareT'sHair
> 
> Nah, PP works in another department now, thank goodness!!
> 
> *The Broccoli Hair cream has shea butter, castor oil, rice bran oil, broccoli oil, camellia oil, and vit e. It's rich and creamy!  You would tear it up.*


 
Brownie518

I'm glad dookie-drawls left the scene. 

Girl, You know I would tear up about 4/5 Jars of that stuff in no time

I haven't even looked at Saravun's Site.

*cries to buy*


----------



## Golden75

chebaby said:
			
		

> chello ladies
> i went to ulta today(i think this is my new fave store) and racked up on goodies. mostly makeup, a body scrub which i needed bad lmao and 2 hair products i got devacurl no poo and ouidad playcurl conditioner. i started to get the ouidad 12 minute deep treat but that thang $50 and the freaking 2oz sample is $25



chebaby - I wish I can remember the source, but basically I heard its like the 12min conditioner is like using any great dc u already have, let it marinate, and then put a good rinse out on top of that to get the slip. If I find the source (I know I printed it) I'll send u the info on it.  Not sure if it's true, but i guess it's the same basis as the $50 treatment.


----------



## natura87

IDareT'sHair said:


> natura87
> 
> I'm glad you are trying all this stuff out.
> 
> As 'tempting' as it all sounds Imma try to stay the course (for a while).  At least until June.



I dont know whats going on. Last year I held back but this year I am going all out.  I try to only get stuff on sales though. Plus you cant really beat free shipping and 20 % off. Everything I have bought this year has been on sale. I didnt end up getting any of the As I Am products..just didnt feel like it.


----------



## BrownBetty

The hair is coming along fine.  My ends look good!  I do need to fine a light moisturizer that I can use even when my hair is down.  Other than that nothing going on...
IDareT'sHair


----------



## IDareT'sHair

natura87

You shole been Haulin' Natura!  

Girl, the Spurrrrrt has taken over them Fangers!

Go Natura!

_*sheds a tear of pride for natura pj'ing & 7 chocolate smoothies*_


----------



## mkd

Hey ladies!  IdareT'sHar, stay the course.  You are doing really well.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> natura87
> 
> You shole been Haulin' Natura!
> 
> Girl, the Spurrrrrt has taken over them Fangers!
> 
> Go Natura!
> 
> _*sheds a tear of pride for natura pj'ing & 7 chocolate smoothies*_



 I was gonna say Dang, natura87 been gettin' down lately!! 

mkd - Hey, girl!! 

T, you just reminded me that I have a Pura Chocolate Smoothie. I need to try that.


----------



## natura87

Bask's Palm Tapioca is sooo good. It just might become a staple. 

I am going to DC again tonight with Purabody'c Chocolate smoothie. After I finish the smoothie I want to  use up the Mixed Silk dc I have and then open up the KBB I have. Braids are holding up alright.


----------



## Brownie518

I finished up Bask Cacao Bark DC. That will for damn sure be a repurchase


----------



## natura87

Haulin like a bawse 

 U1B1 has taught me well.


----------



## natura87

Brownie518 said:


> I finished up Bask Cacao Bark DC. That will for damn sure be a repurchase



I've got a bucnh of chocolate smoothies so I didnt buy any. it looks good though.


----------



## Brownie518

"Haulin like a bawse..."

The battle cry of the U1B1 thread!!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@mkd @Brownie518 

I'm tryna' stay the course _at least until June_. Except for that Three-Dollar bottle of Oil. (Hmp. that was a necessity). I got Nape Issues....

@natura87

Girl..You been tearin' it up! Gone Natura' Do Yo' Thang.

@Brownie518

Why do I always remind you that you have a certain thing in that Massive Stash of Yours?


----------



## mkd

Brownie518, hey girl!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

natura87

I needed somebody to pick up my Slack.

Keep Up the Good Work!


----------



## mkd

If ssi has a valentines day sale,I am going to have to get more okra.  That is the absolute best conditioner for steaming and roller setting my hair.


----------



## chebaby

Golden75 said:


> @chebaby - I wish I can remember the source, but basically I heard its like the 12min conditioner is like using any great dc u already have, let it marinate, and then put a good rinse out on top of that to get the slip. If I find the source (I know I printed it) I'll send u the info on it. Not sure if it's true, but i guess it's the same basis as the $50 treatment.


 well i guess ill keep my fiddy dollas then lol. shoot i can buy 2 kbb masks with that i only wanted it cause it has like 3 proteins and hydrolized silk in it. but the play curls conditioner i got has the same proteins cause its a volumizing conditioner. thanx for the heads up

yall in here cuttin up lol. i was dying at "haulin like a bawse"

oh and since natura says that tapioca cream is the bomb i cant wait to use it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

Yeah, you know we do it Up in this Thread.   (There's always something going on)

mkd

I bet SSI does end up having a VD Sale.  I'd like to get something, but I know I won't.  

I have 2 16 ounce Avocado's & 2 16 ounce Pomegrante's.  I also have 1 Large Fortifying DC'er.  And a coupla' Butters. (All unopened)

I'll get something BF from SSI (hopefully)erplexed


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

If I'm not mistaken I think Shay72 had that conditioner.  So, I'm curious of her Review.

I have looked at that several times, but never pulled the Trigger.


----------



## Ltown

Hello ladies!  

I have a midterm to finish this week 

Nothing extra on hair, I'm focus on using small jars of everythiing I have in stock to use up.  I have alot of butters


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ltown

I'm sure you'll do well on your Mid-Term.

That's why I like Hairitage.  They're just the 'right size' and I don't get bored with it.


----------



## Golden75

Lawwwwdy if SSI has a sale, imma hafta do some thanking.  I wanted to get kids line for my lil cuz.  Been wanting the Okra, some honey rinse (luvs it) and the avocado.  I just hate that she drops the free ship, that's some crap!  The shipping is dang near the discount! *sucks teef*

I am tryin so hard not to bust out the BASK. I may use Pura moisturizers.  Oyin almost gone....


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75

I'd like to get a 16 ounce of Okra and 2 16 ounce Honey Rinses.  But I probably won't.  

I'll think about it hard though if it's 30%.

If I sell a couple more of these WEN's, I might.


----------



## natura87

Sage has Qhemets(barely) but i'm gonna hold out and just get it when I am in NYC. I dont see why she dosnt just stop sending it to vendors, have a huge sale and then tell the vendors to wait. Vendors have other products, by doing what she is doing she is messing with her bottom line.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> If I'm not mistaken I think @Shay72 had that conditioner. So, I'm curious of her Review.
> 
> I have looked at that several times, but never pulled the Trigger.


 im curious of her review too. umless she says it was the best thing smokin then i aint gonna get it. i need to re up on my kbb mask anyway.


----------



## natura87

I've never tried SSI.

Oh and there might be a valentines Sale on the chocolate Bask products...from what I hear.


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair - yeah 30% will give a lil discount & cover shipping.  I may be tempted for that.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@chebaby

Yeah, I wanna see what @Shay72 has to say. But even still, you could get 2 KBB Masks for the price of one of the Ouidad......

@natura87

I'm glad I'm not feinin' for no QB (or I'd be pre-tty upset right about now) for a Sale that was suppose to happen in December and now it's February. 

Yeah, I heard about the b.a.s.k. Chocolate Sale. Other than the Cacao Bark, what else do they have in Chocolate?

@Golden75

Yeah 30% is thebomb.com But I need to resist buying any SSI until I make a dent in what I have already. 

And I got reconstructors coming out of the ying-yang so I don't really need any Okra right now.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Yeah, I wanna see what @Shay72 has to say. But even still, you could get 2 KBB Masks for the price of one of the Ouidad......
> 
> QUOTE]
> i know and i kinda feel like the ouidad cant be THAT dang good. i mean thats a lot of money and i never hear too much about ouidad to begin with.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@chebaby

Only the Detangling Comb. That gets mad props. And I think one other conditioner (can't think of the name)erplexed

But, Nah....I never/rarely hear the 12 Minute Mask mentioned.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I just pulled out something I mixed up. I don't remember what it is. 

I want to say it's Purabody Capucua Butter w/MT. Maybe it's Hairitage Castor Infusion w/MT. erplexed 

It's Mega-Tek & something tho'. I gotta do a better job at Labeling Stuff.

Whatever it is tho', it smells good. 

I got to quit mixing up stuff & forgetting what's in it.


----------



## natura87

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Yeah, I wanna see what @Shay72 has to say. But even still, you could get 2 KBB Masks for the price of one of the Ouidad......
> 
> @natura87
> 
> I'm glad I'm not feinin' for no QB (or I'd be pre-tty upset right about now) for a Sale that was suppose to happen in December and now it's February.
> 
> Yeah, I heard about the b.a.s.k. Chocolate Sale. Other than the Cacao Bark, what else do they have in Chocolate?
> 
> @Golden75
> 
> Yeah 30% is thebomb.com But I need to resist buying any SSI until I make a dent in what I have already.
> 
> And I got reconstructors coming out of the ying-yang so I don't really need any Okra right now.




Body stuff.  I am really liking Bask.

As long as she dosnt go all MopTopMaven or SparklingFlame on me I am good. That would be soo soo wrong.


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair - i might have 1 or 2 reconstructors, and thats a stretch, so if, if she has a good sale, maybe I'll just get that, and wait to BF for the other stuff. Send my lil cuz stuff for Xmas.  That's a good compromise/pj logic!


----------



## Eisani

SSI has some lil wack sale right now on select items, nothing I want. I need her and maybe even Claudie to do a lil sumn for V-Day. I will probably purchase BASK tomorrow. Told y'all somebody fixin ta get this here money!

I did my taxes tonight and will be tackling boo's tomorrow. Being self-employed has its pros and cons, but he is sho nuff lucky to have me! Anyone else I'd be charging a pretty penny. I mmight make him pay me in products...yep.


----------



## divachyk

My birthday was a great month long celebration so in rewind here's what I ended up with:
Pibbs kwik dri
Clarisonic
Self-waxing kit 
2 wii games
1 hairsense comb - gift from a LHCF friend
3 hairsense combs - gift to myself
1 hairtage hydrations coconut yuzu - dh gave me $ to purchase hair products. I could have purchased more but I didn't to keep honest on the no buy.
Several nail polishes
Yep, think that's it, guess my gift receiving is over for a while. 

@chebaby, I like the ouidad detangling comb but prefer my hairsense #222 or magic star rake.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Eisani

Girl, Hush.  You know you gone spend all that man's refund.


----------



## divachyk

Morning ladies - I get to see my 16yo nephew play basketball tonight. I'm excited. Hope you all have a great day.


----------



## Eisani

IDareT'sHair  I'm not going to spend his money. We're both putting our returns away for a rainy day. We don't need/want anything right now buuut I better get something nice for my bday!


----------



## Eisani

SSI leave ins and conditioners 15% off, free shipping still applies.


----------



## bronzebomb

Eisani - what's the coupon code????


----------



## Shay72

chebaby IDareT'sHair
Never tried that Ouidad Conditioner

divachyk
Yeah I love the smell of these BASK body products I got. I like the application, presentation, all of it. But....it's not enough for my skin. I just had to hit up my elbows with some Sunshine bout an hour ago (ya'll know I got jars errrywhere of Sunshine).


----------



## Brownie518

I got some samples of Bask body products in one of my boxes and they smell . 

Shay72 - I had to bust out one of my big 24oz Sunshine's recently.  Does me right every time!! 


I finished up another HV pH Rinse and Claudie's Mango cream rinse.


----------



## Eisani

No coupon code required


----------



## chebaby

chello ladies
just got my bask in the mail and yall know i already used it lol. so far i love love love the tapioca cream and the java balm. that java balm got my bun shiny then a muthafluffer and the hair cream made my kitchen sooooo soft. i neglect my kitchen all the time lol. i put leave in back there but thats it, ill go days without doing anything to it so while i dont have no beady beads back there it stays looking ratty when i got my hair up in a bun. that tapioca cream smoothed that section out with like zero effort. my hair is shiny and soft so far.

the detangling milk ill have to use on wet hair. i put some on my hair before i added the cream and it didnt do anything for me. but usually nothing moisturizes my dry hair anyway. thats why i never put moisturizer on my braid outs after the first day. but i will be using all three on freshly cleaned hair on sunday.

im so tempted to get me another java balm. even the smell is right and i hate coffee smells.

but i gotta say the tapioca cream reminds me a lot of enso olive and honey cream lol. i wouldnt have noticed except i just looked at the enso butter last night while reorganizing. so if anyone was in love with that enao butter maybe this will work for you.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Hey Divas!

Sitting here with Pre-Poo Rx.  

Was getting ready to Cowash with Oyin Honey Hemp, but changed my mind and will Cowash with Jessicurl Too Shea!


----------



## Zaz

I was feeling the Paynah spurut so I bought a new wig even though I've only worn my one wig about two times 

I was hesitating between Drew by Beshe and Tammy by Freetress, they both get rave reviews in the natural hair wig thread. Since I already have a curly one I went with Tammy in 1B


----------



## Golden75

Y'all see dat? KBB free hair mask (full size) with $40 purchase - all weekend


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby  That's your Que to gone & get that KBB.  Thanks Golden75

Zaz I'm wearing a Beshe.  Not sure of the name, but it's the only one I buy.

Che, Glad you're liking the b.a.s.k.  Imma keep holdin' out.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby That's your Que to gone & get that KBB. Thanks @Golden75
> 
> @Zaz I'm wearing a Beshe. Not sure of the name, but it's the only one I buy.
> 
> Che, Glad you're liking the b.a.s.k. Imma keep holdin' out.


 hmph dont be tempting me. i sure is thinking about it though

but yea girl that java bean balm is what the anita grant is supposed to be


----------



## Golden75

Shay72 & Brownie518 - erruhhh what's this Sunshine stuff?


----------



## chebaby

so basically i can get 2 LL masks for $40? that sounds mighty good.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *hmph dont be tempting me. i sure is thinking about it though*
> 
> *but yea girl that java bean balm is what the anita grant is supposed to be*


 
chebaby  I was sittin' here thankin' you could get 3 for Fiddy instead of 2.

re: Anita Grant.........


----------



## Shay72

@Golden75
Sunshine is the ish . It was made by Sunshine who is on youtube and she started the www.naturalsunshine.ning.com website. It is good ole yellow whipped shea butter and it has never done me wrong. Maybe she will bring it back one day. It is truly missed. You know I stocked up bc when she was in business there was a lot of issues. I only use it on my skin. I believe @Brownie518 uses it on her hair & skin.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

You must be somewhere hittin' PayNah on that KBB?

Shay72

Yeah, Brownie sent me some Sunshine to try!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Finally finished Up It's Perfectly Natural Turn Me Loose Detangler. Gone. No Back Ups. *it wouldn't die* but it's gone nah.

Also, Hairitage Castor Oil Infusion (I love that stuff). Have 'several' back ups. Will pull out: Hairitage Silk n' Aloe Hair Cream.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby I was sittin' here thankin' you could get 3 for Fiddy instead of 2.
> 
> re: Anita Grant.........


 they have the big size ll mask which is actually 2 jars for $40 so you get three for that price. and i think shipping is $5 so thats dang good

girl you know im right about that anita grant


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> You must be somewhere hittin' PayNah on that KBB?
> 
> @Shay72
> 
> Yeah, Brownie sent me some Sunshine to try!


 i was watching some yt videos. lol

you never tried sunshine why did i think you did? anyway it was one of the best shea butter mixes out there.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@chebaby Lawd Gurl...Yes, I said I tried Sunshine.... Ltown.

WOW! I didn't know KBB had a Mask x2. I didn't know she Super-Sized!

I'm tryna' not go on any Sites.


----------



## Shay72

I need to try this BASK body cream that others raved about that is available and on sale now. Maybe this is the one I need . It says it is the most moisturizing. We'll see. I should offer my self out as a tester to some of these companies. My skin is so special .


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby Lawd Gurl...Yes, I said I tried Sunshine.... Ltown.
> 
> WOW! I didn't know KBB had a Mask x2. I didn't know she Super-Sized!
> 
> I'm tryna' not go on any Sites.


 oh lol. you know sometimes you gotta repeat stuff for me.


----------



## natura87

I'm gonna stop buying for a while.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

natura87 said:


> I'm gonna stop buying for a while.


 

natura87

I was just fittna' post:  "What You Buyin' tonight Natura?"......

Gone Girl & Finish Gettin' Yo' Haul On!


----------



## natura87

IDareT'sHair said:


> natura87
> 
> I was just fittna' post:  "What You Buyin' tonight Natura?"......
> 
> Gone Girl & Finish Gettin' Yo' Haul On!



 

I am trying to restrain myself.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

natura87

Gone Natura & Bust Loose

_*droolin' over natura's hauls*_


----------



## natura87

Dang it bask! dang it!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

natura87 said:


> *Dang it bask! dang it!*


 
natura87

Um....Did you get Some?.......


----------



## natura87

My Beauty of A Site was delivered and my sister decided to hold it hostage. They have really fast shipping.  Included is something called  a "French Hair Paste", some kind of conditioner, smells nice but I'm mad they spelled castor oil wrong.


----------



## natura87

IDareT'sHair said:


> natura87
> 
> Um....Did you get Some?.......



Not yet.....but the night is young.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

natura87 said:


> *Not yet.....but the night is young.*


 
natura87

Shole is...

Girl....You had me over there on b.a.s.k. 

Lemme go watch tv for a while

I didn't know that YAM was $20.00  Hmp.

Yeah, it'll hafta' be on Sale.


----------



## Ltown

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby Lawd Gurl...Yes, I said I tried Sunshine.... Ltown.
> 
> WOW! I didn't know KBB had a Mask x2. I didn't know she Super-Sized!
> 
> I'm tryna' not go on any Sites.



IDareT'sHair, it was Jasmine and the Dana Ms


----------



## mkd

Well, I pulled out Pura choc smoothie to steam after my aphogee two step.  The consistency is really thin but it smells yummy.


----------



## natura87

I got some random Dax samples in the mail, some I cant use(mineral oil) but others I can. They have a new natural line and they gave me some samples to try out. I like getting free stuff in the mail. Oh and Motions new natural line is supposed to be coming to select Walgreens this month. I've never tried Motions before but. Y'all already know.

I am about a week and a half into these braids. I can definetly make it to 3 weeks.


----------



## mkd

Hmmm I don't know about this Pura smoothie y'all...  I will see once I take these rollers out.


----------



## Golden75

Just testing something with the new app don't mind me 

And it works - testing typing the emoticons and seeing if shows up when I click the post & it does.  

Know I just need to figure out how to find mentions 

Been lazy since I put twists in.  Keep saying imma moisturize, but haven't done a thing


----------



## divachyk

Enjoyed seeing my nephew tonight but diva, sister diva and momma diva almost was brawling with the coach's girlfriend. We were being typical fans and criticized a play coach had called. Chick didn't like that. She caught an attitude, gave me the neck roll, bugged her eyes and smarted off to me and my fam. Let's just say we weren't having that and kindly let her know. #so.unnecessary#


----------



## Eisani

Zaz Tammy is the first and only wig I ever bought. Loved her so much I bought two. No one knew the difference. Btw, I'm going to the PO today. Chile I was lazy last weekend .


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Mernin' Ladies!

Finished up 1 Njoi Creations Roots Nourishing Hair Balm.  I have 1 back up.  

Imma 'bout to be on Hairitage Silk n' Aloe for a minute and then the Coconut Yuzu or Jojoba Argan.

I can't wait for her to make that Coffee Creme.


----------



## Ltown

Good Morning ladies!  Another day of doing school work for me but I'm take a break and finally go see Red Tails.  Ms. T, you up early!  mkd, I can't wait to read your review on pura smoothie I was going to pull that out tomorrow to try it.


----------



## Brownie518

Hey, ya'll. I don't know what I'm doing up and on the computer. I just used some Marie Dean Argan Oil blend. That's some nice oil right there.


----------



## Brownie518

Ltown IDareT'sHair

Mornin', ladies!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Ltown @Brownie518 @Eisani

Hi Girls!

Yep. Ltown I am up and cleaning in-between being on here.....

Brownie: I'm getting that Oil. Hmp. lemme sell all this WEN. 

Um....You should contact MD and see if she is having a VD Sale? I have that 10% but I want 25%

10% = WECREATE4U


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> Ltown Brownie518 Eisani
> 
> Hi Girls!
> 
> Yep. Ltown I am up and cleaning in-between being on here.....
> 
> Brownie:  I'm getting that Oil.  Hmp. lemme sell all this WEN.
> 
> Um....You should contact MD and see if she is having a VD Sale?  I have that 10% but I want 25%



 That oil is right up there with Hydratherma Naturals oil for me. And you know how long I've been gettin down with that one. 

I can't believe that whole Wen thing. I bet those folks with breakage and whatnot just kept cowashing and nothing else, getting all soft, mushy, and overmoisturized. Idk. Once my hair got into better condition, I had to cut back on cowashing.


----------



## Brownie518

If Carol's Daughter, Bask, or Marie Dean have V-Day sales, it's on.


----------



## Ltown

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Ltown @Brownie518 @Eisani
> 
> Hi Girls!
> 
> Yep. Ltown I am up and cleaning in-between being on here.....
> 
> Brownie: I'm getting that Oil. Hmp. lemme sell all this WEN.
> 
> Um....You should contact MD and see if she is having a VD Sale? I have that 10% but I want 25%
> 
> 10% = WECREATE4U


 

Brownie518, can you believe T IDareT'sHair, I thought no buy was no buy regardless if you selling Hey I truly understand you are the only one that was being too strict with the no buy. I'm always buy less, I like to try stuff too much to be strict and not buy for 6 months.  I'm glad you are able to sell the Wen and come out on top with a buy


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Ltown

Who knows Ltown!erplexed I might skip it. (But it will be hard). 

I want another one of those Seaweed & Rice and some of that Argan Oil (that's it)

If she has 25%, I may break down and get that. 

But I won't be getting, Marie Dean, BASK, SSI, Hairitage, KBB, Oyin, Hairveda, Krya, Shi-Naturals, Claudie.......

*You Know How I Do*


----------



## Brownie518

I still haven't used the Seaweed & Rice DC. I thought I had but I guess not. 

Oh, T, you reminded me, if Shi Naturals has a sale, I'm getting 3 Tea rinses.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

WHY Do I always Remind you of Products!

You're killing me.

I can't wait to try that MD oil.  I'm tryna' save mine.


----------



## Brownie518

Ltown said:


> Brownie518,* can you believe T* IDareT'sHair, I thought no buy was no buy regardless if you selling Hey I truly understand you are the only one that was being too strict with the no buy. I'm always buy less, I like to try stuff too much to be strict and not buy for 6 months.  I'm glad you are able to sell the Wen and come out on top with a buy




Ltown

Yes, L, I sure can believe T. 

I can't do that strict type either.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> Brownie518
> 
> WHY Do I always Remind you of Products!
> 
> You're killing me.
> 
> I can't wait to try that MD oil.  I'm tryna' save mine.



You always got that looooong list handy of the good stuff. 

I am about to make a Wish List...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

Girl, I ain't passin' up no 25% Marie Dean is High...


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> Brownie518
> 
> Girl, I ain't passin' up no 25% Marie Dean is High...



IDareT'sHair

She sure is high. I plan to jump on any sale she has from now on. 
I suggested that Bask have the chocolate and honey products on sale for V Day.  So I can get the Cacao, Java Bean, and YAM


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518

Imma keep tryna' hold off on b.a.s.k. at least until I get my stash down. But if MD has a Sale, I'm sure I will re-up on that Seaweed and also get that Oil.

I've been using MD's DC'ers exclusively this Winter.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Morning ladies, doing my hair right now then later I'll be prepping for my Superbowl party.

I used up the following
QB's AOHC ( 1 BU left )
SM coconut shampoo (2 left)
SM moisture retention (no BU )
CJ daily fix (4 left)
CJ Argan & olive (4 left)
Oyin shine & define (1 left)
Oyin hair dew 16oz ( 2 liters left)
Jasmine hibiscus (1 left )
claudie's braid spray (1 left)
4 tresseme naturals conditioner ( 8 left )


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl

Awesome Job Ms. Curly!  You've been busy!

That Superbowl Party sounds good.  Patriots or Giants?  *runs*

I'm going with the Giants!


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> curlyhersheygirl
> 
> Awesome Job Ms. Curly!  You've been busy!
> 
> That Superbowl Party sounds good.  Patriots or Giants?  *runs*
> 
> I'm going with the Giants!



IDareT'sHair you better run  Pats all the way for me.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl

*cough* 

Um..So...what are you Servin'?


----------



## natura87

Finished my Curl Rehab. i had set it aside for a while but I figured heck, use it up.


----------



## Brownie518

curlyhersheygirl

Nice job using up!!! You got down!!

but, ummm.....LET'S GO GIANTS!!!!!!!


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> curlyhersheygirl
> 
> *cough*
> 
> Um..So...*what are you Servin'?*



IDareT'sHair 4 different flavors of wings, meatballs, lobster rolls, bacon wrapped scallops, mini subs, mini pizzas, chips with 3 different dips and beer brats.


----------



## Brownie518

curlyhersheygirl said:


> IDareT'sHair *4 different flavors of wings, meatballs, lobster rolls, bacon wrapped scallops, mini subs, mini pizzas, chips with 3 different dips and beer brats*.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair & Brownie518 Looks like I'm the underdog here 

My sis and her DH  drove up from NY so it will be interesting at the party since they will be the only ones here rooting for Giants.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl

Dang Curly!

I knew ya'll was havin' something good.  Man!  Errthang Sounds Delish.

What time should I be there?

(I'll bring you a Jar of Conditioner)


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl

I'm Rootin' for Da' Food!    

You get busy Curly!


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> curlyhersheygirl
> 
> Dang Curly!
> 
> I knew ya'll was havin' something good.  Man!  Errthang Sounds Delish.
> 
> What time should I be there?
> 
> *(I'll bring you a Jar of Conditioner)*





IDareT'sHair said:


> curlyhersheygirl
> 
> *I Rootin' for Da' Food!*
> 
> You get busy Curly!



IDareT'sHair


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl

I'd love to have a Lobster Roll, Some Bacon wrapped Scallops and 4 Flava's of Wangs.

*dies*


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> curlyhersheygirl
> 
> I'd love to have a Lobster Roll, Some Bacon wrapped Scallops and 4 Flava's of Wangs.
> 
> *dies*



IDareT'sHair sending it right over


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl

Sounds like you Love to Entertain Ms. Curly.

You Do it Up Right!


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair I sure do. It's lots of fun


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl

You still haven't bought any b.a.s.k. have you Curly?  

I think the b.a.s.k-ettes are Outnumbering the b.a.s.k.-less.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> curlyhersheygirl
> 
> You still haven't bought any b.a.s.k. have you Curly?
> 
> I think the b.a.s.k-ettes are Outnumbering the b.a.s.k.-less.




B.a.s.k. is the b.i.z.....
I love everything I have from them.  With my orders and the samples I've gotten, I've tried everything except the Scrub and the Palm Tapioca.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair They sure are. I'm still waiting on more reviews from reliable folks not the folks that love everything.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Brownie518 What do you recommend?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518 @curlyhersheygirl

Brownie: I want that Tapicoa too.

I want:

Manna
YAM
Java Bean
Tapicoa

I guess I don't need the Hair Milk based on @chebaby review and the fact that I have a more (Hair) Milk than a Cow.


----------



## Brownie518

curlyhersheygirl

The Cacao Bark DC is excellent. It really moisturizes and leaves my hair smooth and detangled. It's extremely thick and I like to leave it on for an hour at least. The Sweet Manna Hair serum is fantastic. I use that for HOTs, sealing, scalp massages, everything. Great ingredients and makes my hair so shiny and strong. It's nice on my ends, too. The Java Bean & Honey is good, too. I like to massage that in before I tie my hair up. My hair ends up soft, shiny, and silky and my scalp feels good.  These are my favorites!


----------



## Brownie518

Shay72 said:


> I need to try this BASK body cream that others raved about that is available and on sale now. Maybe this is the one I need . It says it is the most moisturizing. We'll see. I should offer my self out as a tester to some of these companies. My skin is so special .



Shay72

That body custard is nice!!!  I got some samples last month. I might have to get down on a jar or two while they are $12. 


There is nothing that can compare to Sunshine. I don't know what she did to that shea butter but she sure did the damn thing!!!!


----------



## Zaz

Eisani said:


> Zaz Tammy is the first and only wig I ever bought. Loved her so much I bought two. No one knew the difference. Btw, I'm going to the PO today. Chile I was lazy last weekend .



Eisani From the pictures I've seen of Tammy, I hope it'll blend well 

And no one's in a rush when something is $free.99  Lawd knows we've waited longer on BJ and she gets our monies  Whenever it comes, I'll just be happy to receive a lonely package on this no buy


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Zaz said:


> *I'll just be happy to receive a lonely package on this no buy*


 
Zaz

Me too Zaz.

I do have that Mustard Seed Oil coming.  A package from beauty and a sample.

Lawd Help.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair

You just reminded me again that Butters n Bars is having a sale. When you said Mustard seed oil. That's where I got mine.


----------



## Golden75

Hey ladies! Sitting here watching dog whisperer marathon so I can train my pup! He needs it.

I haven't bought since 1/4, that was the bask sale.  I want haritage, but I will hold off.  I realize that folks are having sales left & right.  Every week something on sale.  But I'm gonna focus on what I have, and keep fighting the urge.  I hope... Off to check bask, for body stuff 

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518 Yeah, BnB's 15% and Jessicurl 10% off on Gallons

Hmp. I meant to unsubscribe from that Ig'nant Jess.

@Golden75 I look for Sales out the ying-yang for VD!

It's gone be on & Poppin'

ETA:  Last time I looked HV's 2 Fer was still on........


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518 Yeah, BnB's 15% and Jessicurl 10% off on Gallons
> 
> Hmp. I meant to unsubscribe from that Ig'nant Jess.
> 
> @Golden75 I look for Sales out the ying-yang for VD!
> 
> It's gone be on & Poppin'
> 
> ETA:  Last time I looked HV's 2 Fer was still on........



That 2 Fer is a good deal! Especially on my pH Rinse.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

It is a Good Deal. 

She gave me a nice discount on my last order of those 5 Phinising Rinses.  

Right now, I'm on BFH Red Wine Shine Rinse.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518 @curlyhersheygirl
> 
> Brownie: I want that Tapicoa too.
> 
> I want:
> 
> *Manna
> YAM
> Java Bean
> Tapicoa*
> 
> I guess I don't need the Hair Milk based on @chebaby review and the fact that I have a more (Hair) Milk than a Cow.




Brownie518 Thanks for the review.
IDareT'sHair Those piqued my interest as well.

I guess if there's a V-day sale I'll take the plunge 
I also need claudie to have a V-day sale. Most of my stuff from her is almost gone.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl

I wanted Claudie to have some kind of Sale. 

But I didn't want to ask her. (She's been really busy). 

And I don't wanna break my N/B.

Maybe she will.erplexed


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> curlyhersheygirl
> 
> I wanted Claudie to have some kind of Sale.  But *I didn't want to ask her.* (She's been really busy).
> 
> Maybe she will.



IDareT'sHair neither did I . I saw she changed her webpage to a V-day theme so I'm hoping it's for a sale.


----------



## Ltown

curlyhersheygirl said:


> IDareT'sHair 4 different flavors of wings, meatballs, lobster rolls, bacon wrapped scallops, mini subs, mini pizzas, chips with 3 different dips and beer brats.



curlyhersheygirl, you got a nice spread and i don't eat meat.  I'm going to friends house, i have to bring veggie tray.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> @IDareT'sHair neither did I . *I saw she changed her webpage to a V-day theme so I'm hoping it's for a sale.*


 
curlyhersheygirl

That's a Good Sign Curly.

Ltown Imma be hangin' at Curly's House.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I think after Christmas Sales have probably been Slow - that's why I think they'll be some Good VD Sales.  

Right now, I don't plan on getting anything.

Unless AveYou would have a Groupon.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Ltown said:


> curlyhersheygirl, you got a nice spread and i don't eat meat.  I'm going to friends house, i have to bring veggie tray.



Ltown Thanks I think I may need a veggie tray as well to break things up.
Who are you rootin' for?


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair said:
			
		

> @Brownie518 Yeah, BnB's 15% and Jessicurl 10% off on Gallons
> 
> Hmp. I meant to unsubscribe from that Ig'nant Jess.
> 
> @Golden75 I look for Sales out the ying-yang for VD!
> 
> It's gone be on & Poppin'
> 
> ETA:  Last time I looked HV's 2 Fer was still on........



IDareT'sHair - imma try to behave, at least til may/June.  Cuz there will be mother's day sales snd memorial.  Shoot probably a spring sale too.  Lately  vendors are coming correct with 15-25%.  

As long as I stay twisted up with extensions, I don't get the urge to buy.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Ltown

curlyhersheygirl said:


> Ltown Thanks I think I may need a veggie tray as well to break things up.
> Who are you rootin' for?



curlyhersheygirl, Patriots.  Sorry Brownie don't like the Manning boys.

IDareT'sHair,  Butternbars having sale now until Sunday 11:59pm, 15% code: DIY2012


----------



## Ltown

Oops didn't see the sale posted but we like repeats on sales


----------



## Ltown

Congratulation divachyk! FOTM


----------



## chebaby

chello ladies
im lazy and dont wanna get out of bed. i think after i cleanse with daily fix i might condition with aussie moist. ive had like 5 bottles sitting around and havent used them yet o yea, ill break that out.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Njoi Creations on Etsy

2/2/2012 
We should embrace Black History Month ALL year long and we shouldn't wait until February 14th to say "I LOVE U!" to the ones we love...so on that note instead of having 2 separate sales I have combined them! Use coupon code BLKLUV at checkout to save 20% for the month of February.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Ltown YAY Go Pats!!


----------



## SimJam

hay ladies, hows your saturday going?

I just did the most yummy henna ever.
made it from last night with a marshmallow, lavendar, rose hip tea

I added olive oil to my hair before putting on the henna. Now Im sitting with some HV Sitrinillah and will go steam later


----------



## Eisani

Just got done getting a pedi. Had her use OPI Cajun Shrimp. No people at my house for Super Bowl . I don't even care about the game this year, ALL my teams got eliminated during playoffs.


----------



## Zaz

I just realised that divachyk is the feature of the month. Couldn't agree more since your hair is indeed  worthy. Congratulations Diva


----------



## IDareT'sHair

divachyk

WOW!  Feature Of The Month????

Lemme Go Look Rat-Nah!

Congrats Lady-D!


----------



## mkd

Congrats divachyk!

Ltown, upon first use, the Pura smoothie is ok.   But nothing is doing me like ssi okra right now.  Pura def gets the job done but I don't loooooovvvee it yet.


----------



## Ltown

mkd said:


> Congrats @divachyk!
> 
> @Ltown, upon first use, the Pura smoothie is ok. But nothing is doing me like ssi okra right now. Pura def gets the job done but I don't loooooovvvee it yet.


 
mkd, I did my hair today and use pura smoothie it very running for a jar deep conditioner it definately should be in a bottle, texture more of leave in. I find running stuff like that I waste alot since you can control the amount used. I may get 2 use of out it and won't get it anymore, mine didn't have a smell either?  I like thicker for my dc use less because I use leave ins. 

divachyk, now that it out when did they notified you for FOTM? I always wonder, you shonuf can keep a secret


----------



## mkd

Ltown, I agree.  It's very runny.


----------



## Brownie518

divachyk - Congrats!!! 


I don't like the sound of this runny Smoothie.


----------



## Golden75

divachyk - congratulations!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Shay72

Congrats divachyk!


----------



## Ltown

Brownie518 said:


> divachyk - Congrats!!!
> 
> 
> I don't like the sound of this runny Smoothie.





mkd said:


> Ltown, I agree.  It's very runny.



Brownie518, mkd, i'm have to throw some ayurveda powder in it to thicken it up.  You can't scoop it up without in running out of your hands.


----------



## divachyk

Well hello ladies 
Thank you for the congrats and the wonderful words!!! 



Ltown said:


> @mkd, I did my hair today and use pura smoothie it very running for a jar deep conditioner it definately should be in a bottle, texture more of leave in. I find running stuff like that I waste alot since you can control the amount used. I may get 2 use of out it and won't get it anymore, mine didn't have a smell either?  I like thicker for my dc use less because I use leave ins.
> 
> @divachyk, now that it out when did they notified you for FOTM? I always wonder, you shonuf can keep a secret


@Ltown, I've been holding this one for a while. I wanted to let the cat out of the bag several times but I held strong. I was contacted back in Sep/Oct timeframe. I was beginning to think Bev changed her mind.


----------



## Brownie518

I don't care for this CD Monoi mask. It does nothing for me. I gave it a few chances but...nothin. I love the conditioner, though. Oh, well. I'm not impressed by Proclaims' Argan oil conditioner, either. I was going through stuff earlier, pulling out more stuff to use up. These two I'll let my sister have, see if they work for her.


----------



## natura87

My smoothies arent runny.

I work all day so I wont see the Superbowl and then once I get off i still have work to do. I'm rooting for the Pats even though I live in NY.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Morning ladies HV on FB

We ♥ YOU! FEB 10-14- THE BIG CONDITIONER SALE! 30-40% OFF!


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

divachyk Congrats diva

Ltown & mkd My smoothie isn't runny at all I can turn the jar upside down and it won't move. It's the same consistency as CJ rehab or deep fix. I think y'all got a bad batch.


----------



## bronzebomb

divachyk - i thought you already was a feature of the month.  hair that pretty should not go unnoticed!


----------



## bronzebomb

curlyhersheygirl said:


> @IDareT'sHair 4 different flavors of wings, meatballs, lobster rolls, bacon wrapped scallops, mini subs, mini pizzas, chips with 3 different dips and beer brats.


 
Where do you live?  I'mma haf to do a Thanksgiving drive-by!



IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518 @curlyhersheygirl
> 
> Brownie: I want that Tapicoa too.
> 
> *I want:*
> 
> *Manna*
> *YAM*
> *Java Bean*
> *Tapicoa*
> 
> I guess I don't need the Hair Milk based on @chebaby review and the fact that I have a more (Hair) Milk than a Cow.


I want all of this too!



IDareT'sHair said:


> I think after Christmas Sales have probably been Slow - that's why I think they'll be some Good VD Sales.
> 
> Right now, I don't plan on getting anything.
> 
> Unless AveYou would have a Groupon.


 
I haven't purchased anything...yet!  I've been good for a full month!  I'll order, just not now!  I'm trying to hold out until BF 2012.  It'll still be there is what I have been telling myself.



Brownie518 said:


> I don't care for this CD Monoi mask. It does nothing for me. I gave it a few chances but...nothin. I love the conditioner, though. Oh, well. I'm not impressed by Proclaims' Argan oil conditioner, either. I was going through stuff earlier, pulling out more stuff to use up. These two I'll let my sister have, see if they work for her.


 
Glad I read this.  I wanted to try the mask too...I can wait.  This No-buy is actually working out.  I'm not using up stuff...but, I'm not buying either.

Has anyone tried the "grease" method?  I just re-cornrowed my hair and used the Royal Crown on my ends.  My hair is super soft.  I think I'm going to try the Lady Panilio (sp) method for a year.  Wash & condiditon my hair while in cornrows and take out to do the protein treatment and sealing my ends with grease.

I took my weave out.  I think I'm a wig girl. 

A guy friend has invited me over for the Super Bowl dinner, erplexed  typically I go to parties...I'm not sure how I feel, but I guess it's better than sitting here.  I'm going!  It's official I'm single (or boyfriend-less)

I am going to order La Jay wig today.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I Agree with natura87 and curlyhersheygirl

Like Curly said, I can turn the jars upside down & it doesn't budge.  It's almost Pudding like and it definitely smells like Chocolate?

I'm confused.  I wonder what kind of batches Ya'll got!  Cause it's definitely not Runny.

My Purabody Chocolate is NOT RUNNY!  Is yours Golden75?

Ya'll know I woulda' been complainin' up 1 side & down the other if it was Runny.  .....

_*4 more bottles of WEN to go*_


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair - my first batch was perfect.  My second order no chocolate smell, I have to check the consistency.  When I opened it, I don't think it was runny.  

Like Bronze said, I ain't using up but I am not buying, anytime soon I hope.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

From claudie's site

Valentine sale 25% discount with a minimum purchase of $15.00.  Sale starts on Sunday February 5, 2012, ends on Thursday February 9, 2012.  Discount is not applicable to prior sales, shipping cost, sales tax, or wholesale accounts.  The discount code is LOVE25.  Happy Valentine's Day!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl

Curly!  Gurl...I was just thinking about you *and them 4 flavas' of wangs* .. 

Nice Sale for Ms. Claudie.  I don't think I've ever seen her go over 20%

beautyaddict1913  Did you know this?  I read you just placed a Claudie order....erplexed


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair I was just checking some sites for sales before I started cooking when I saw it so I had to post cuz we were hoping for her sale. 

My cart is ready


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75

I looked at my 2nd Order of Pura Smoothies, because someone had posted theirs appeared to be spoiled.

But it looked/smelled like the 1st order, so I didn't see a problem.  

I should put this in rotation tho' (just to be on the safe side).erplexed


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl

Good Lookin' out Ms. Curly...Now if I could just get a Lobster Roll & a few of them Scallops.

I want that Frappe that Brownie518 kept talmbout.  I may pass tho'.  I'll have to see what Marie Dean gone do.  

Although Hairveda is sounding tempting too.

Lawd..Pleeze don't let me be back to outta control. 

Please & Thank You.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> curlyhersheygirl
> 
> Good Lookin' out Ms. Curly...Now if I could just get a Lobster Roll & a few of them Scallops.
> 
> I want that Frappe that Brownie518 kept talmbout.  I may pass tho'.  I'll have to see what Marie Dean gone do.
> 
> Although Hairveda is sounding tempting too.
> 
> *Lawd..Pleeze don't let me be back to outta control*.
> 
> Please & Thank You.



IDareT'sHair  Same here. The cart I made is looking crazy that's why I haven't hit paynah yet


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl

I really don't need any Claudie.  Imma go look (just to see), but I ain't gettin' nothin'.  

I do want another Quinoa & Coffee (for research purposes for our Coffee Challenge), but I can wait.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My Mustard Oil is here.  I'll use some tomorrow.  I hope it don't Stank.

chebaby  25% off Claudie, you can stock up on Protein Rx's.


----------



## Ltown

IDareT'sHair said:


> I Agree with natura87 and curlyhersheygirl
> 
> Like Curly said, I can turn the jars upside down & it doesn't budge.  It's almost Pudding like and it definitely smells like Chocolate?
> 
> I'm confused.  I wonder what kind of batches Ya'll got!  Cause it's definitely not Runny.
> 
> My Purabody Chocolate is NOT RUNNY!  Is yours Golden75?
> 
> Ya'll know I woulda' been complainin' up 1 side & down the other if it was Runny.  .....
> 
> 
> 
> _*4 more bottles of WEN to go*_





Well this sucks and complaining after a couple of months from buying probably won't get us anything.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ltown said:


> *Well this sucks and complaining after a couple of months from buying probably won't get us anything.*


 
Ltown 

What do you mean Ltown?erplexed

I think Imma pass.


----------



## divachyk

Ladies you have made my day with your beautiful FOTM comments. 

@mkd @IDareT'sHair @natura87 curlyhersheygirl @Golden75 and others: I need to check my Puras. I haven't opened/used them so here I am thinking all is good. Be back with an update.


----------



## Shay72

I don't need any Hairveda or Claudie's. Those are companies that when I haul I hauls . Gathering more stuff to give away at the next swap. It feels really, really, really good to give these products away. It's like a release, like a load off, like a weight is being lifted. I hate having stuff I won't use. It makes me feel good.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72 said:


> I don't need any Hairveda or Claudie's. Those are companies that *when I haul I hauls* . Gathering more stuff to give away at the next swap. *It feels really, really, really good to give these products away. It's like a release, like a load off, like a weight is being lifted. *I hate having stuff I won't use. It makes me feel good.


 
Shay72  You Shole Do..........

Yeah, I'm sending a nice box to a Young Lady coming home from Military Service soon from overseas.  

I'm excited.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@divachyk I just looked again. My Pura Smoothies are nice & thick and chocolatey. 

Nope none of them are Runny.erplexed


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl

*cough* 

I need to help your Sista' check them 24 Jars of Pura-Smoothie she got ova' there


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> My Mustard Oil is here.  I'll use some tomorrow.  I hope it don't Stank.
> 
> @chebaby  25% off Claudie, you can stock up on Protein Rx's.


i think i might make an order tomorrow

im feeling too lazy to do anything right now.
i JUST got out the bed, went to eat and then climbed right back in the bed

i did my hair yesterday and have zero plans of doing it today. i cleansed with daily fix and conditioned with cj smoothing conditioner then used direct leave in. after it dried i threw it in a bun with bask leave in and tapioca cream.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

Che, it sounds like you really like that b.a.s.k. Tapicoa?  It sounds good.  

Do you think I'd like it.

I need to Slap this Wig on & some Sunglasses and check my Mail.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Che, it sounds like you really like that b.a.s.k. Tapicoa?  It sounds good.
> 
> Do you think I'd like it.
> *
> I need to Slap this Wig on & some Sunglasses and check my Mail*.


i think you would love it. its a thick cream and it makes my hair very soft. that and the java bean balm, you need to get that lol. i know you liked coffee butter so you should get it. the smell is

like a true diva


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@chebaby

Yeah, that Mustard Seed Oil came yesterday. I bought a box of Horsetail and a box of Nettle Tea Bags today.

Lawd...I ain't posting it in the what did you buy next week. 

That 10 bucks might get me ran off the Forum.

Folks be watchin'


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Yeah, that Mustard Seed Oil came yesterday. I bought a box of Horsetail and a box of Nettle Tea Bags today.
> 
> Lawd...I ain't posting it in the what did you buy next week.
> 
> That 10 bucks might get me ran off the Forum.
> 
> Folks be watchin'


 you know they be stalk....i mean watching
horsetail makes my hair feel soooo strong. so i bet you gonna love that.


----------



## southerncitygirl

IDareT'sHair

you ain't slick and i am watching you!!!! mama see's all! no mo' product purchases for you missy!


----------



## divachyk

@mkd @IDareT'sHair @natura87 @curlyhersheygirl @Golden75 
I have 4 Pura's. 2 of them are frozen. Wasn't my intent but they froze up in my mini fridge so those definitely are not runny  The other 2 are in a product bin in my bathroom closet and they are very thick. Like someone mentioned, I can turn it upside down and there's no movement.




IDareT'sHair said:


> @divachyk I just looked again. My Pura Smoothies are nice & thick and chocolatey.
> 
> Nope none of them are Runny.erplexed





divachyk said:


> Ladies you have made my day with your beautiful FOTM comments.
> 
> @mkd @IDareT'sHair @natura87 @curlyhersheygirl @Golden75 and others: I need to check my Puras. I haven't opened/used them so here I am thinking all is good. Be back with an update.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Went out & got my Pure Mustard Seed oil. 

It's not as Mustard-y as I thought it might be. I already gave myself a 'light' mustard seed scalp massage.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

southerncitygirl said:


> @IDareT'sHair
> 
> *you ain't slick and i am watching you!!!! mama see's all! no mo' product purchases for you missy!*


 
southerncitygirl

I know.  But I ain't buyin' no products.  I need that Tea for my Hair.  Conditioners and Butta's, Pomades, Lotions ain't something I feel I need.  

But that Tea, Yep, I needs Mah Tea.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> you know they be stalk....i mean watching
> horsetail makes my hair feel soooo strong. so i bet you gonna love that.


 
chebaby

..................erplexed


----------



## IDareT'sHair

divachyk

Girl, I don't know what is up with the Consistency issue on those Smoothies.  But mine is fine.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@southerncitygirl

I'm dealing with some serious Nape Issues rat-nah. So, I got to handle my business. 

So, if I think something can help it, I gots to get it. You already know.

Like that Mustard Oil.....I need to see if it's gone help me out. 

You know I ain't tryna' go to work smelling like a BallPark Frank, but I got to take care of my business.

So, I thought Horsetail Tea & Nettle Tea may help the cause as well. I got fires to put out over here.


----------



## southerncitygirl

@IDareT'sHair

try infusing some jojoba or evco with nettles and horsetail and use your various oils to make an oil mix. i like to use evco and throw lavender in too makes the house smell heavenly. i do it via the double boiler method. after straining it i add this mixture to other oils i have and use this mixture to seal after moisturizing. sage, rosemary, ylang-ylang, and yarrow are great for growth as well.


----------



## chebaby

so what exactly is mustard oil supposed to do?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> so what exactly is mustard oil supposed to do?


 
@chebaby


http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=...nanaCg&usg=AFQjCNHfdXZsg7n1SMAtdhagH3_ibr44nQ


----------



## chebaby

sounds yummy


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *sounds yummy*


 
chebaby

Girl...You know you Ain't No Big Oil Head

You a Gell-Head


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Girl...You know you Ain't No Big Oil Head
> 
> You a Gell-Head


  i know but it does sound good i have this bottle of cocasta oil i feel like ive had forever lol.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

You know you a Big Gell Head.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> You know you a Big Gell Head.


lol i know right. i hope i get a huge growth spurt this summer so when i do w&g it will hang nice. then ill use gel more often


----------



## divachyk

IDareT'sHair said:


> @divachyk
> 
> Girl, I don't know what is up with the Consistency issue on those Smoothies.  But mine is fine.



I don't know IDareT'sHair - crazy that ours is thick and others is runny. Weird. I need to read up on this mustard oil. My dh has asked for his emu oil. I've been intending to order but haven't. I guess I best'a get on it. He's trying to regrow his crown (thinned out because of previous health issues).


----------



## natura87

Work was dead today so I spent half the day catching up on reading and taking my braids out. The back half is out. I love the way the Palm Tapioca makes my hair feel.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

natura87

You have 7 Jars of Pura Smoothie.  Is it thick or thin?


----------



## natura87

IDareT'sHair said:


> natura87
> 
> You have 7 Jars of Pura Smoothie.  Is it thick or thin?



Thick.


----------



## Golden75

Lawwwd I wanted some Claudie's.  Help me not hit pay-nah!

My pura's are thick, so not sure what's up.  

Claudie's 

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75

Girl, Don't get anything.


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair said:
			
		

> Golden75
> 
> Girl, Don't get anything.



I'm not.  Not even gonna look.  There will be another sale at some point.  I have things I need to use - my mantra, the only thing keeping me sane during all these dang sales!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Golden75

Double post


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Golden75

Stuff that I need to save my Nape like those teas & oils, I don't think twice about.

But Haulin' DC'ers, Butters, Lotions, Creams, Pomades....is stuff I truly don't need right now.

ETA:  I did 'look' and made a cart.  25% is nice, but right now not necessary.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I'm doing my Hair tomorrow. Imma use:

Caffeine Pre-Poo
Cowash with Jessicurl Too Shea!
L'anza Reconstructor on top of Coffee Rinse under dryer
Steam with Marie Dean's Coffee & Kokum DC'er
Black Tea Rinse
ACV Rinse
Leave-In & Dry under dryer. I guess I'll pull out MD Red Clover & Honey Leave-In


----------



## bronzebomb

divachyk said:


> I don't know @IDareT'sHair - crazy that ours is thick and others is runny. Weird. I need to read up on this mustard oil. My dh has asked for his emu oil. I've been intending to order but haven't. I guess I best'a get on it. He's trying to regrow his crown (thinned out because of previous health issues).


 
I want some!  Do I need to send you a 2 oz container?  Cuz I know you getting a gallon!


----------



## chebaby

natura that tapioca makes my hair feel nice too. i took down my bun just to feel it and it feels great. ill be using it this week to remoisturize.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> natura *that tapioca makes my hair feel nice too. i took down my bun just to feel it and it feels great.* ill be using it this week to remoisturize.


 
@chebaby

Ya'll making it hard on a OG-PJ keep talmbout that Tapicoa & that Java Bean


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Ya'll making it hard on a OG-PJ keep talmbout that Tapicoa & that Java Bean


you gotta try it T its great. but you can wait for a sale.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *you gotta try it T its great. but you can wait for a sale.*


 
chebaby

Yeah, cause that Java-Bean is only a 4 ounce jar isn't it?  I think that Tapicoa might be 8 ounces.

I still think it's 'steep' without a Sale.erplexed.....

Imma push on.  I still have a Ton of Enso, DM, SSI, MD, Claudie Hair Creme(s) to use up.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Yeah, cause that Java-Bean is only a 4 ounce jar isn't it?  I think that Tapicoa might be 8 ounces.
> 
> I still think it's 'steep' without a Sale.erplexed.....
> 
> Imma push on.  I still have a Ton of Enso, DM, SSI, MD, Claudie Hair Creme(s) to use up.


yea i think the prices ate steep too but they caught me at the right time lol. the java is only 4oz but so is oyin pomade and that lasts a long time.


----------



## natura87

chebaby said:


> natura that tapioca makes my hair feel nice too. i took down my bun just to feel it and it feels great. ill be using it this week to remoisturize.



 I'm taking my braids out now and they feel like buttah.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@chebaby @natura87

....Ya'll need to Hush.

I don't have no b.a.s.k.


----------



## natura87

IDareT'sHair said:


> chebaby
> 
> Yeah, cause that Java-Bean is only a 4 ounce jar isn't it?  I think that Tapicoa might be 8 ounces.
> 
> I still think it's 'steep' without a Sale.erplexed.....
> 
> Imma push on.  I still have a Ton of Enso, DM, SSI, MD, Claudie Hair Creme(s) to use up.



It lasts for a whiiiiiiiile though. Thats why I love it....well that and it smells heavenly.

I didnt get the Java bean becuase i already have an Oyin SB lying around.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

natura87

You didn't like Oyin BSP? (I assume that's what you meant)?


----------



## Golden75

Have a good nite ladies! Popped 2 Advil & a melatonin.  Hoping the Advil kills the back pain & melatonin lulls me to sleep.  Back to work after taking the week off.

Don't buy nothing, use something....

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## chebaby

im gonna stretch out my tapioca by using oyin whipped pudding in between(and also to use it up.). i havent used the whipped pudding in so long i dont even remember if i liked it or not.

speaking of moisturizers i cant wait until summer so i can pull out my kbb cream

damn i forgot about kbb. i gotta decide if i want kbb mask or claudie protein. i can always get claudie later.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75 said:


> *Don't buy nothing, use something....*
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


 
@Golden75

Girl, that's thebomb.com Imma hafta' steal that one.

Good Night.


----------



## natura87

IDareT'sHair said:


> natura87
> 
> You didn't like Oyin BSP? (I assume that's what you meant)?



Never tried it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@chebaby

I swapped for a Super Silky with beauty. I'll be using that Spring/Summer. 

I have several nice lotions for Spring/Summer. 

Purabody
Tiiva Green Tea
Marie Dean Shea
Shi-Naturals Shea
Hydratherma Naturals
Oyin Hair Dew
Komaza Caffia

The only Lotion I've been using this Winter is Purabody Murumuru. It'll be a Lotion-y Spring/Summer.

After a Buttery/Creamy/Oily Fall-Winter.

I can't wait to pull those out.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

The Giants Won the SuperBowl! 

Alright Nah Ms. B! @Brownie518

@curlyhersheygirl Ltown

Good Game Ladies.

_*i ain't get no wangs, lobster roll or scallops wrapped in bacon tho'*_


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> I swapped for a Super Silky with beauty. I'll be using that Spring/Summer.
> 
> I have several nice lotions for Spring/Summer.
> 
> Purabody
> Tiiva Green Tea
> Marie Dean Shea
> Shi-Naturals Shea
> Hydratherma Naturals
> Oyin Hair Dew
> Komaza Caffia
> 
> The only Lotion I've been using this Winter is Purabody Murumuru. It'll be a Lotion-y Spring/Summer.
> 
> After a Buttery/Creamy/Oily Fall-Winter.
> 
> I can't wait to pull those out.


you got some good stuff i forgot all about tiiva.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@chebaby

I lurve that Tiiva Green Tea Moisturizer and it will work for the Coffee/Tea Challenge too.

Yeah, I got some nice Hair Lotions up in here. I still have some Enso too.

1 Blue Malva
1 Honey & Hibisicus

And Claudie:

1 Satin Hair Lotion Moisturizer
1 Balance Hair Lotion


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> I lurve that Tiiva Green Tea Moisturizer and it will work for the Coffee/Tea Challenge too.
> 
> Yeah, I got some nice Hair Lotions up in here. I still have some Enso too.
> 
> 1 Blue Malva
> 1 Honey & Hibisicus
> 
> And Claudie:
> 
> 1 Satin Hair Lotion Moisturizer
> 1 Balance Hair Lotion


sounds good. i cant wait to start back using cj honey butta


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

I got a jar of the Honey Butta' too.  I hope I like it.  (and/or didn't swap it).  I know I had some.

I'll hafta' look tomorrow.

And since I won't be using WEN this Spring/Summer, I can use HV & CJ for my Cowashes.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> I got a jar of the Honey Butta' too.  I hope I like it. * (and/or didn't swap it).  I know I had some.
> *
> I'll hafta' look tomorrow.
> 
> And since I won't be using WEN this Spring/Summer, I can use HV & CJ for my Cowashes.


this made me laugh


----------



## natura87

I have enough hair lotions.


----------



## divachyk

Shay72 is bask keeping your skin moisturized the entire day? The custards are water based and it just seems that water based items are not lasting for my skin. I need for it to be oil based which leaves me with selecting the massage serum or the mango seed/coconut body butter.


----------



## divachyk

Shay72 said:


> @chebaby @IDareT'sHair
> Never tried that Ouidad Conditioner
> 
> @divachyk
> Yeah I love the smell of these BASK body products I got. I like the application, presentation, all of it. But....it's not enough for my skin. I just had to hit up my elbows with some Sunshine bout an hour ago (ya'll know I got jars errrywhere of Sunshine).


Never mind Shay72, I see where you said it wasn't enough. Which did you buy? Sorry I don't remember.

I need some of that Sunshine. I assume it's no longer available, right?


----------



## Shay72

divachyk
Actually today yes. I can't deal with hit or miss though. I did order the new stuff this weekend though so hopefully that will work and it will be consistent.


----------



## divachyk

Shay72, 
I agree. Is it the massage serum that's hit/miss?

I was surfing old posts and see Ltown mentioned she liked the mango butter and she has eczema and worked for her.


----------



## Shay72

divachyk
We were posting at the same time. Previously I ordered the Cupuacu Coco-Nilla Body Massage Serum and the Plantain Spice Warming Body Butter. This weekend I ordered the Condensed Custard Thick Body Cream in Lemon Beignet and Pineapple Ginger.


----------



## divachyk

Well I see the one the bask that I wanted (mango butter) is out of stock - oh well - guess it wasn't meant to be.


----------



## Shay72

Oh yeah I forgot to answer your other question divachyk. Sunshine is no longer available. HH is working on scenting her whipped yellow shea butter so I'm hoping that will be good for me.


----------



## robot.

Shay, I coulda told you that coco-nilla wasn't gonna do anything for your skin. I use it for when my boo is coming over and I need to smell...edible.  But for moisture, nope. I have to layer it over something.


----------



## Ltown

IDareT'sHair said:


> Ltown
> 
> What do you mean Ltown?erplexed
> 
> I think Imma pass.





divachyk said:


> Shay72,
> I agree. Is it the massage serum that's hit/miss?
> 
> I was surfing old posts and see Ltown mentioned she liked the mango butter and she has eczema and worked for her.



divachyk, bask had send me a sample and it was great i need to order some.  I very cautious with my skin and it smell good and didn't sting so that awesome for eczema folks or anyone sensitive.


----------



## 13StepsAhead

Hey ladies  it's been a long time; I've been without internet for a few days, which sucks becasue I've had limited access to my family . Hopefully by the time I get back home tonight it will be straightened up. In other hair-related news, I think the water is doing something to my hair because I am noticing way more breakage than normal, so i will try to stretch my wash to 1x a week. If I do that,I may not have to ask my mom to send me my pre-packed box of hair goodies.


----------



## Golden75

chebaby said:


> im gonna stretch out my tapioca by using oyin whipped pudding in between(and also to use it up.). i havent used the whipped pudding in so long i dont even remember if i liked it or not.
> 
> speaking of moisturizers i cant wait until summer so i can pull out my kbb cream
> 
> damn i forgot about kbb. i gotta decide if i want kbb mask or claudie protein. i can always get claudie later.


 

chebaby - the whipped pudding did me right when layered with the Dew - Dew first, then WP on top.  I only have a sample of WP, but I will be restocking full size, and comparing to QB CTDG - the consistency, smell, and uses seem to be the same or similar.


----------



## Golden75

I'm breaking no buy for Claudie's only. I really like her braid spray, since it's not tacky. I have not found anything that does not leave a coating. Also I will be in braids/twists for the remainder of the year. I have 1/2 a bottle left, and have been holding onto it for dear life. I am going to get 2 bottles, cause 25% is too good to pass up. 

But eh, let me see what dat shipping look like....

Le sigh... ok, didn't do it.  I'm going to test SM Spray I have.  I can't remember what it felt like.  If that's non-tacky, I can work that out for a bit.... 

Claudie's ... I'll decide before the end of the sale.  What does her baby powder scent smell like? Any one know?


----------



## divachyk

My hair hasn't felt this good in a long time. I'm loving some Oyin HH.

Last night I purchased the bask condensed thick custard in lemon.


----------



## Golden75

divachyk - when I was relaxed and used Oyin HH regularly, has a leave-in, I saw a big improvement in my hair.  Should've kept using it, instead of going hog wild pj. Oh well, it was fun while it lasted!  

Now if Oyin have a 25%, i'm all in!!! I don't give a flying fig!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Yeah, I just Cowashed with Oyin HH.  Lurvin' it.

I only have 4 bottles of WEN left.  It went faster than I thought.  

And it will free up some cash for Marie Dean.


----------



## chebaby

13StepsAhead said:


> Hey ladies  it's been a long time; I've been without internet for a few days, which sucks becasue I've had limited access to my family . Hopefully by the time I get back home tonight it will be straightened up. In other hair-related news, I think the water is doing something to my hair because I am noticing way more breakage than normal, so i will try to stretch my wash to 1x a week. If I do that,I may not have to ask my mom to send me my pre-packed box of hair goodies.


 oh no maybe they have hard water is that what you were thinking?
do a heavy pre shampoo treatment before you rinse/wet your hair. that might help.


chello ladies
as soon as i got to work it was on an poppin. i hope it slows down. 
anyway my bun looks a mess. the front of my hair just wont lay down lmao. oh well. tomorrow ill cleanse with daily fix and condition and bun again.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Used Up: 1 Tube of L'Anza Reconstructor.  I have a Liter Back Up.



_*Don't Buy Nothing. Use Up Something*_

I love that!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

Hi. Ms. Che!  *cackles at the front of your hair*

I'm sitting under the Steamer with Marie Dean Coffee & Kokum.  I guess I should do a 'Mock Cart' on Esty.

*Yeah..............I'm buying me some*


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Hey ladies . 
My sis checked all her smoothies and none are runny. She also brought one from her first haul and it definitely smells of cocoa, mine is very faint.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl

Yeah Curly, My 1st Haul is good & chocolate-y.  

The 2nd Haul there is a 'hint' of Chocolate, but they are definitely not Runny.erplexed


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Hi. Ms. Che!  *cackles at the front of your hair*
> 
> I'm sitting under the Steamer with Marie Dean Coffee & Kokum. I guess I should do a 'Mock Cart' on Esty.
> 
> *Yeah..............I'm buying me some*


 hey T
girl the front of my hair is a mess lol. and its h ot so them curls just rollin back

girl dont do no mock cart cause you gonna be tempted.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> hey T
> *girl the front of my hair is a mess lol. and its h ot so them curls just rollin back*
> 
> *girl dont do no mock cart cause you gonna be tempted.*


 
@chebaby

Not Rollin' Back Che?

Yeah, I was just sitting here (still unda' the steama' thankin') since this MD Sale doesn't start until 02/14....if the Spurrrrt will depart from these PJ-Haulin' Fangers........

It will give me some time to think about whether or not Imma really break this N/B. erplexed

And BJ lookin' for her moneeee too


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Not Rollin' Back Che?
> 
> Yeah, I was just sitting here (still unda' the steama' thankin') since this MD Sale doesn't start until 02/14....if the Spurrrrt will depart from these PJ-Haulin' Fangers........
> 
> It will give me some time to think about whether or not Imma really break this N/B. erplexed
> 
> And BJ lookin' for her moneeee too


 girl they rolling on the river
if you break your NB do it for something you really really want. make it worth it


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *girl they rolling on the river*


 
chebaby

So, Here you go Ms. Che


http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=...i6GBDQ&usg=AFQjCNH_XCoOC8epAU3SfKobfVva5RkoyA


----------



## Seamonster

bronzebomb said:


> Where do you live?  I'mma haf to do a Thanksgiving drive-by!
> 
> 
> 
> A guy friend has invited me over for the Super Bowl dinner, erplexed  typically I go to parties...I'm not sure how I feel, but I guess it's better than sitting here.  I'm going!  It's official I'm single (or boyfriend-less)
> 
> I am going to order La Jay wig today.



I love La Jay, it is my favorite, be bold wear it big and powerully. I knew old boy wasn't good enough for you when he was hating on how fabulous you look. Wish you were out here so I could take you for a bottomless mimosa/bloody mary breakfast.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> So, Here you go Ms. Che
> 
> 
> http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=...i6GBDQ&usg=AFQjCNH_XCoOC8epAU3SfKobfVva5RkoyA


 lol you a mess T.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@chebaby

I had to give them Rolls to you Ol' Skool.  

Kunta Kente Style.......


----------



## bronzebomb

Seamonster said:


> I love La Jay, it is my favorite, be bold wear it big and powerully. I knew old boy wasn't good enough for you when he was hating on how fabulous you look. Wish you were out here so I could take you for a bottomless mimosa/bloody mary breakfast.


 
Seamonster - Thank you, If I were there I would take you up on that offer...then make you some hog mauls...didn't you say you like them with vinegar?

They giving Qhemet the blues over there in that thread.  Heck, just buy something else.  I'm with you chebaby - Califia is the better than the Aethiopika Twisting Butter.  And you know I like Miss Jessie's for a cream!  I say try something else!  I can't be that great!

I am wearing Motown Tresses SK-Revo.  I love it.  I think it fits my face better than LaJay.  I am aiming for hair like the avatar.


----------



## chebaby

bronze you are so right. just find something else. there is always something else. i know what it feels like to fall in love with a product and have it discontinued/reformulated and have to find something else. i went crazy when kbb changed the hair milk and cream(even though she changed the cream back). but i moved on.
with all of the natural products out there locally and online you can find something else.
they better stop acting like qhemet is the best thing since sliced bread.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> I had to give them Rolls to you Ol' Skool.
> 
> Kunta Kente Style.......


 girl i love me some tina but the real ike wasnt half as good looking as my boo larry fishburn
that was real ol skool


----------



## IDareT'sHair

bronzebomb chebaby

Folks can say what they want about PJ's, but one good thing about PJ's we don't get tied down to one product/one vendor.

Hmp.

We know how to KIM.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @bronzebomb @chebaby
> 
> Folks can say what they want about PJ's, but one good thing about PJ's we don't get tied down to one product/one vendor.
> 
> Hmp.
> 
> We know how to KIM.


 exactly. after the kbb thing went down i learned how to not depend on one product. i have so many staple leave ins, staple moisturizers, staple conditioner......my hair will never be without


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

I don't know why they sweating QB over not being open and having a sale. I just saw a YT video and the chick was cussing and carrying on; It's not that serious.


----------



## Golden75

curlyhersheygirl said:
			
		

> I don't know why they sweating QB over not being open and having a sale. I just saw a YT video and the chick was cussing and carrying on; It's not that serious.



I know.  The QB thread was getting a lil touchy. Just one poster mainly.  I mean Dayum if Macy's runs out of red sweaters on special buy, do folks cry, itch, & moan. Nope dey arses get the blue sweater full price & k.i.m.  I just don't get the drama over moisturizer

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair said:
			
		

> @chebaby
> 
> Not Rollin' Back Che?
> 
> Yeah, I was just sitting here (still unda' the steama' thankin') since this MD Sale doesn't start until 02/14....if the Spurrrrt will depart from these PJ-Haulin' Fangers........
> 
> It will give me some time to think about whether or not Imma really break this N/B. erplexed
> 
> And BJ lookin' for her moneeee too



IDareT'sHair - say it, don't buy nothing, use something. 

But I feel if it's a staple, your running low, you can make a purchase for the staples only if you have no more left.  That way it keeps you on track & not go crazy buying ish up.  You know she gon have more sells. 

This is why I am on the fence with Claudie's. Braid sprays are a staple for me, but I can probably find something suitable.  

I think the spurrrrt gon leave ya by then anyway.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Shay72

IDareT'sHair said:


> @bronzebomb @chebaby
> 
> Folks can say what they want about PJ's, but one good thing about PJ's we don't get tied down to one product/one vendor.
> 
> Hmp.
> 
> We know how to KIM.


Girl, seriously! I have a lot of the "same" products from different vendors. I remember Elle saying once that two products I had were/performed the same. Exactly, that's the point .



curlyhersheygirl said:


> I don't know why they sweating QB over not being open and having a sale. I just saw a YT video and the chick was cussing and carrying on; It's not that serious.


----------



## Golden75

Shay72 said:
			
		

> Girl, seriously! I have a lot of the "same" products from different vendors. I remember Elle saying once that two products I had were/performed the same. Exactly, that's the point .



Haylllll I remember a poster on another forum said the same thing.  She bout 3 products but once she got them, read full descrip, ingredients she only got 2 different products.  It's mainly a problem with the ones that use bases.  That's where the dupes start to pop off.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Brownie518

curlyhersheygirl said:


> I don't know why they sweating QB over not being open and having a sale. I just saw a YT video and the chick was cussing and carrying on; It's not that serious.



This is exactly what I have been thinking, reading that thread. Come on, now.


----------



## Brownie518

Marie Dean sale on 2/14???? Til when??


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

One Day Silly!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Hmp.

Ya'll know I don't get all caught up with one vendor. 

I mean I do have my absolute Favs, but I like having a Variety.  

So....it's just not that serious for me I guess.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> Hmp.
> 
> Ya'll know I don't get all caught up with one vendor.
> 
> *I mean I do have my absolute Favs, but I like having a Variety.*
> 
> So....it's just not that serious for me I guess.



Same here.

What I don't get is they are able to purchase her products both online and on the ground so all the fussing is over a sale which QB isn't obligated to have. Foolishness


----------



## bronzebomb

I don't have a staples really.  I think a lot of products work the same.

Well, let me see.  Oyin Honey Hemp and Komaza Care Intensive Conditioner

I like that Afro Detangler...it really detangles.  

meh, let me go rub some AOHC on my hair to make sure I'm not missing something...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

beautyaddict1913

Did you get your Claudie adjusted?


----------



## beautyaddict1913

IDareT'sHair said:


> curlyhersheygirl
> 
> Curly!  Gurl...I was just thinking about you *and them 4 flavas' of wangs* ..
> 
> Nice Sale for Ms. Claudie.  I don't think I've ever seen her go over 20%
> 
> beautyaddict1913  Did you know this?  I read you just placed a Claudie order....erplexed



I had no idea. I was so thirsty to buy something lol.

Hello ladies! Just about to go to bed. It has been a low maintenance hair week! Over the weekend I pre-pood with Amla-Brahmi oil and detangled with knotty boy detangler. I used it up! This was my fastest detangling session ever! I will be using the Amla Brahmi again next week. I clarified with yes to carrots and followed up with sheamoisture shampoo. I dc'd with MHC Shea butter paste overnight. And I woke up and rinsed and left in Enso aloe (finally used up!) and sealed with Saravun castor seed oil for a wet bun. I slicked my edges with qhemet gel and MHC grease. Jam doing this until I get weave in March. And it has gotten cold here again too so we will see how long this weather lasts lol


----------



## beautyaddict1913

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Yeah, that Mustard Seed Oil came yesterday. I bought a box of Horsetail and a box of Nettle Tea Bags today.
> 
> Lawd...I ain't posting it in the what did you buy next week.
> 
> That 10 bucks might get me ran off the Forum.
> 
> Folks be watchin'



Where did u get your tea? I found some good tea spritz tutorials on YouTube! I can't wait to make some! IDareT'sHair


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> One Day Silly!






I might get a couple of the Argan Oil blends


----------



## 13StepsAhead

Still no internet in my apartment  and I know I'm a little late, but congrats divachyk for making feature of the month!


----------



## natura87

These will be at Sally's http://curlsunleashed.com/products/.

I want them.

*From the website*
"Curls Unleashed™ is a full line of products to help prep, style and maintain your natural curls.  Made especially for naturalistas, our products do not contain sulfates, mineral oil or SD alcohol.  Curls Unleashed™ products and are made with natural ingredients like safflower oil, sweet almond oil, and shea butter to help deliver the moisture and curl definition your natural curls crave but without the crunch or flakes."


Its speakin to me.


----------



## divachyk

Ladies, I was 2 seconds from admitting myself into ER last night. I got home from the gym and sickness came upon me like a thief in the night. I was dizzy and nauseated for no explainable reason (not pregnant). I stayed home from work today. I'm feeling a little better but still very weak. It's been a rough 24 hours.

My Butter London Black Knight polish arrived today that I ordered from Nordstrom's. It came is this gigantic box for this teeny tiny bottle of polish. 

bronzebomb - your hair looks great!



Brownie518 said:


> I might get a couple of the Argan Oil blends


Brownie518, which is better argan oil blend or gleau?


----------



## Seamonster

divachyk hope you feel better. That sounds like a flu, get some rest and drink a lot of liquids.


----------



## divachyk

Thanks Seamonster, oh forgot to mention that I visited with my dr. today and turns out, my recent change of meds clashed causing the episode.


----------



## Golden75

divachyk said:


> Ladies, I was 2 seconds from admitting myself into ER last night. I got home from the gym and sickness came upon me like a thief in the night. I was dizzy and nauseated for no explainable reason (not pregnant). I stayed home from work today. I'm feeling a little better but still very weak. It's been a rough 24 hours.
> 
> My Butter London Black Knight polish arrived today that I ordered from Nordstrom's. It came is this gigantic box for this teeny tiny bottle of polish.
> 
> @bronzebomb - your hair looks great!
> 
> 
> @Brownie518, which is better argan oil blend or gleau?


 
@divachyk - good to hear your doing ok, must've been scary.  
I have yet wear my Black Knight yet. And Nordstroms always sends little stuff in big boxes. I am anxiously awaiting my cult nail order, and Zoya remove & Tru polish!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Hey Ladies!

divachyk  That does sound terrible.  Rest Well and take care of yourself.

beautyaddict1913  I ordered both off Amazon (Horsetail & Nettle).  My Local Health Food Store carries the same brand but I was too lazy to drive there and get them.

I may also pick up some Saw Palmetto or Yarrow from there next time I'm in there to add with the mix.

I will also add the blend I got from curlyhersheygirl with the Horsetail/Nettle Brew.


----------



## Golden75

I need to revisit the teas again. Since I ain't buying


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Golden75

G-- Speakin' of 'not buyin'.....any idea when Hairveda's Sale is? I forgot? 

In fact, I need to do a quick inventory of my Cowash Conditioners. i.e. Moist 24/7, MoistPRO and Acai Phyto Berry...to see if I need any for Spring/Summer.

Anyone know? I know it's in this Thread somewhere?erplexed


----------



## Eisani

natura87 those Curls Unleashed products are already at my local Sally's. First of all, most of them STANK. The prices vs the ingredients made my put that **** back on the shelf but if you purchase, make sure to share your experience!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Eisani

Do you know when BJ is takin' my Monneeee?


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair It's 10th-14th


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Hmp. I have:

5 Amala Cleanse (which I don't remember buying that many)
2 Acai Phyto Berry
1 Moist Pro
2 Moist 24/7
8 ACV Rinse
6 Sitrinillah

So, I guess, I'd buy 2 Acai, 2 MoistPro and 2 Moist 24/7 _*if i were gone give bj my monneeeeeee*_


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl

Thanks Ms. Curly!

I'll hafta' think on that a while.......

I pulled out my Claudie Quinoa & Coffee. Will start on that once I finish up this jar of Isha (have back ups for both)


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Eisani
> 
> *Do you know when BJ is takin' my Monneeee*?


 

chello ladies
i couldnt sleep today so i figured that was a sign that i needed to be out spending money i went to my bss and got qhemet cator and moringa oil and they have this new product line for natural hair and i cant remember the name of it. anyway the product line smells so good and has lots of good ingredients like shea butter and a ton of natual oils. and its cheap too like $7 and under. i didnt get anything but i may go back this weekend and get the leave in conditioner. maybe.

and i wanted to get the macadamia natural line deep conditioning mask but that thang is $39. and the only people i see reviewing it on yt are white or asian. they say its good but ummmmm we aint got the same hair at all lol. but it has great ingredients. imma see if target got it cheaper.


----------



## chebaby

oh and i moisturized my hair last night with komaza califia cream and put it back in a bun and my hair feels hella nice. i also picked up qhemet heavy cream i dont know why im addicted to buying this stuff but this time i will use it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *and the only people i see reviewing it on yt are white or asian. they say its good but ummmmm we aint got the same hair at all lol*.


 
chebaby

And We're Rolling. Rolling. Rolling. Rolling.  Rolling on the Riiiivvvvvva!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *i also picked up qhemet heavy cream i dont know why im addicted to buying this stuff but this time i will use it.*


 
chebaby

Falls Out!  No You Didn't say nuttin' 'bout no QB and Folks 'bout ready to Cut Somebody!

If you don't use it (this time) Send it on to me. 

You know I got your Graveyard of QB products over here.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> And We're Rolling. Rolling. Rolling. Rolling. Rolling on the Riiiivvvvvva!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


>


 
chebaby

Left a Good Job in Da' Ci-tay werkin' for da' Man each night & day.........


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

For some reason Da' Spurrrrrt is on me hard today.  You probably sent it down here..........


----------



## Eisani

chebaby check Amazon for the Macadamia line. I got the dc and leave in duo for about $40 a while back. I like the dc, but wouldn't repurchase. That leave in on the other hand- LOVED! Smelled nice too.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Eisani

What's up Ms. E?  When do you take off for Houston?


----------



## Eisani

IDareT'sHair I ain't up to nothin but howling at this full moon . I'm for real, my hormones are all over the charts :schizo: . I'm supposed to be leaving for Houston on the 16th but these folks haven't sent my itinerary yet and I smell something fishy. I think they switched me and this other guy and if they did, I'ma be HOT. He's supposed to go to Boston. If I end up with his itinerary I'm calling off sick and I.AIN'T.PLAYING. I won't be nowhere.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Falls Out! No You Didn't say nuttin' 'bout no QB and Folks 'bout ready to Cut Somebody!
> 
> If you don't use it (this time) Send it on to me.
> 
> You know I got your Graveyard of QB products over here.


 when i saw it i was like ooooohhhhhh them gals in that qhemet thread gonna be jealous but i paid like $20 for it so they aint missing nothing since they waiting on that sale


IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Left a Good Job in Da' Ci-tay werkin' for da' Man each night & day.........


 


IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> For some reason Da' Spurrrrrt is on me hard today. You probably sent it down here..........


 i did i sent it first class mail


Eisani said:


> @chebaby check Amazon for the Macadamia line. I got the dc and leave in duo for about $40 a while back. I like the dc, but wouldn't repurchase. That leave in on the other hand- LOVED! Smelled nice too.


 will do i was looking at the leave in and oil treatment but i got too many leave ins. and the oil is full of cones but i was thinking it would be good for flat ironing.


my co worker is learning about the green house effect i told her if you really wanna learn about hair you better join LHCF. but i dont know if she will. 
on another note this job got me working like a slave. face glistening with sweat and what not i told these fools if one more bead of sweat form im quitting


----------



## Brownie518

divachyk - I haven't tried Gleau...it's on my wish list, though. Shay72 uses it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 Shay72

I see Silk Dreams has their Mocha Line out now and 25% off.

What Ya'll Gettin'?...


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518 @Shay72
> 
> I see Silk Dreams has their Mocha Line out now and 25% off.
> 
> What Ya'll Gettin'?...



I want some Almond Buttercream and the Mocha Silk Infusion...


----------



## Brownie518

I have 2 1/2 Hairveda pH Rinses left. If there's a good deal, I should get 4 more...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Okay, Here's the Deal Ladies....You know I cowash with Hairveda during the Summer.

So I went ahead and re-upped on my Cowash Conditioners during this 2 Fer.  Everything I got was 2 for.

I'm afraid that this might be a better deal than me waiting around on the Sale,  so I got:

2 Acai Phyto Berry 
2 Moist 24/7
2 MoistPRO

Tis All.

Spring/Summer I'll be rotating Hairveda with CJ Argan & Olive

So, Um, Yeah Lurkers.......I bought some products

I said chebaby sent that durn Spurrrrrrrrrt my way!


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair said:
			
		

> @Golden75
> 
> G-- Speakin' of 'not buyin'.....any idea when Hairveda's Sale is? I forgot?
> 
> In fact, I need to do a quick inventory of my Cowash Conditioners. i.e. Moist 24/7, MoistPRO and Acai Phyto Berry...to see if I need any for Spring/Summer.
> 
> Anyone know? I know it's in this Thread somewhere?erplexed



IDareT'sHair - not a clue when that sale is.  Haven't been checking for HV.  I have 1/2 a bottle of 24/7  but I haven't purchased from BJ in a while.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75

G-- It's the 10th - 14th.

Those are my summer-time babydaddy.


----------



## Brownie518

Those HV 2 Fer deals were good. I have a little cart sitting over there at Silk Dreams....we'll see.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518

Ms. B, I was just telling @curlyhersheygirl I can't imagine the Sale being any better than that 2'Fer (on the things I need).

I'm sure that will go away Friday.erplexed

Alot of that other stuff like Sitrinillah wasn't included.  

I forget how much those 2 ACV Rinses were, but that was a good deal too. I can't remember if they are 2'Fer $8.00? 

I didn't look at those. Or Cocosta.  I should have.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

That mocha silk infusion looks


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl

I Agree. That Mocha DC'er looks good.


----------



## Eisani

IDareT'sHair the Cocasta is oos . I didn't do it


----------



## natura87

Helloooooooooo

Most of my braids are out. I have had a horrible headache since Sunday but I've just been workin through it. I might call in to one of my jobs IDK.  I will wear a twistout for the rest of the week and then was with Curl Junkie or Oyin on Saturday.

Bask is giving me a defined twistout.

I'm gonna see if Sally's has those new products.


----------



## Shay72

divachyk said:


> @Shay72,
> I agree. Is it the massage serum that's hit/miss?
> 
> I was surfing old posts and see @Ltown mentioned she liked the mango butter and she has eczema and worked for her.


 


robot. said:


> Shay, I coulda told you that coco-nilla wasn't gonna do anything for your skin. I use it for when my boo is coming over and I need to smell...edible.  But for moisture, nope. I have to layer it over something.


It was the combo of the massage serum and the warming butter. Yeah my skin would laugh at only one product. I've found if I grease myself down good then it lasts the whole day. That ish is too expensive for all that.And when I was at personal training on Sunday I noticed my legs all glistening and this was before working out 



IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518 @Shay72
> 
> I see Silk Dreams has their Mocha Line out now and 25% off.
> 
> What Ya'll Gettin'?...


What's up with all these 25% off sales during the No Buy? Claudie's, Marie Dean, Silk Dreams. HV doing a 30-40% off . I don't need anything. Want is a different story but I won't be getting anything.


----------



## divachyk

Golden75 does the pomades from the pomade shop promote growth. My sis has a thinning crown and I'm thinking of getting her a few prods. She doesn't need something overly labor intensive (like mixing oils, etc) as she'd never stick with it. I thought the pomade might be simple enough for her.


----------



## beautyaddict1913

divachyk I'm just now noticing that you are feature of the month! Congrats! So glad to see a person I know up there!

Evening ladies! I'm in bed. This morning I co-washed with cj smoothing conditioner, spritzed with its perfectly nat tea spritz, left in Njoi green tea cream, and sealed with saravun castor seed oil. I slicked my hair into a ballerina bun with qhemet gel and MHC grease. Tonight I spritzed my crown with tea and sealed my ends with hairitage monoi. I am enjoying wet bunning because I love co-washing but it took me 2 hours to get out of the house this morning, gotta build up my speed lol


----------



## natura87

All of my braids are out.


----------



## Ltown

Hey ladies, busy with school!  divachyk hope you get better soon.  Hey there is only one holiday before Easter that's president day these valentine sales are great.  I order silk never tried it and i love she uses wheat germ and silk in her products.


----------



## Golden75

divachyk said:


> @Golden75 does the pomades from the pomade shop promote growth. My sis has a thinning crown and I'm thinking of getting her a few prods. She doesn't need something overly labor intensive (like mixing oils, etc) as she'd never stick with it. I thought the pomade might be simple enough for her.


 
@divachyk - I dunno! I haven't even used my yet. But the sulfur smell is a bit skrong. But it's possible it will dissipate after a little while. I never used Claudie's but errybody seems to like it, and with 25% off, thats a win-win. 

Dang it! Just typing that sentence makes me say duh, go on girl get your Claudie's!!!

And Silk Dreams, why oh why.  The temptation is killing me!  Must resist urge to go hog wild 

Ok, I came back down, not gonna buy, not gonna buy....


----------



## IDareT'sHair

divachyk 

I say get her the Claudie Hairline & Temple Balm AND the Claudie Iman Butter for her Crown.

Golden75 

Girl..........  Stay Skrong

_*fittna' hit paynah so bj can get paid*_


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair -  I am.  I backed out both dem sites! Not even gonna check on BJ.  A 2-fer is a hayll of a deal!  Not gon do it.


----------



## 13StepsAhead

Hey divas I miss my hair talk with you ladies, darn internet still is not working at my apt. It's just ri-damn-diculous.


----------



## mkd

When is the silk dreams sale over?


----------



## Golden75

mkd said:


> When is the silk dreams sale over?


 
@mkd - 2/14

Dang that SD Mocha is looking nice, and you get a free sample.  Imma sucka for free samples


----------



## Golden75

PRAISE THEE!!!  I finally got a tax refund from Federal & State! Lawddyyy be it's been years!!! Wow-weeeeeeee!!!! Yes I am super happy, cause it's a nice amount coming off from owing all the dang time!!! Shoot, I just paid off state taxes last week for 2010.

Any who, I am a bit saddened... Well the purpose of me saving money besides just needing to do it, was I wanted to get a new, well used car.  It was my dream car, just lovely, great mileage, good price.  Everyday I'd go to the site, to see if my baby was there.  This morning, she departed us.  She's sold! So sad.  I had a second choice that is less expensive, so I may go for that, and put less down. The car I have now is fine, but when there is a problem, it's an expensive problem & always turns into a big production to fix it. 

I still ain't hittin PAY-NAH!!!  Well, may be.  After all, I do need to treat myself to a V-Day gift, maybe SD Mocha line - reasonable shipping  and within budget.


----------



## Zaz

Curls.biz has a 30% off sale going on, coupon code: *ncgrammy*. I'm really trying not to buy anything, especially since I have multiples of everything I use from them


----------



## Golden75

Zaz - I saw that.  Almost went on the site, looking for stuff I don't need nor have I ever used.


----------



## bronzebomb

I am so proud of myself!  This wig helps me say  to new purchases!  I think I am almost over the hump.  I'm not itching to hit paynah...

I only want UFD Extra Butter.  If she doesn't offer a sale, I am not buying anything in 2012!  Yep, I said it!  Nothing!

No Curl Junkie.  No Komaza.  No Miss Jessie's.  No Oyin.

Until this is down to 1 shelf the No buy is in effect.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

bronzebomb 

Lovin' the Eye Candy! 

But I know you got some MORAH some place.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Hmp.

I still haven't gotten my Invoice from Hairveda.  I ain't worried cause BJ Gone Takes Her monnneeeee.

I just massaged in some Strong Roots Pimento Oil.  I shole hope I don't have a reaction like Ltown.

I ended up mixing it with my Mustard Oil to 'cut the potency'


----------



## SimJam

Hay ladies, just checking in.

how yalls doing?


----------



## divachyk

What's good ladies! IDareT'sHair, I don't even own Claudie's and would love to try her line. See, purchasing from her would tempt me to buy for self. I copied down your suggestions to keep for reference.

On the real, I'm doing good at using up product. While it feels good, I always treat myself to something for bday and valentine's. It's just a tradition to self. With that, I might buy 1 or 2 items for Valentine's. It won't be me going crazy by no means. I will invoke discipline and quickly get back to the no buy. I'll let you all know if I pull the trigger.



IDareT'sHair said:


> @divachyk
> 
> I say get her the Claudie Hairline & Temple Balm AND the Claudie Iman Butter for her Crown.
> 
> @Golden75
> 
> Girl..........  Stay Skrong
> 
> _*fittna' hit paynah so bj can get paid*_


----------



## divachyk

SSI says...(in case this wasn't posted yet)
Hi Ladies, unfortunately there will be no Valentine's sale. We are swamped right now and catching up on orders. There will however be a sale the following week.


----------



## Golden75

So I decided to use QB BRBC as my moisturizer. I figure it's pretty light, has msm, and other good stuff. 

Still on the fence if imma hit PAYNAH on some Claudie's.


----------



## chebaby

chello ladies

i got my claudie in the mail from beauty im so excited cause i love that stuff.

i cleansed my hair today with daily fix and conditioned and finger detangled with cj smoothing conditioner(i freaking love this stuff. it is the bomb.com and dare i say better than oyin honey hemp). then i did a naked wash and go and then when my hair was almost dry i added some qhemet castor and moringa oil. my hair is soft soft soft.

for the past 2 or 3 weeks ive been finger detangling lightly so i know ive got some tangles in there. so this sunday i will detangle good with my comb.


----------



## Shay72

Since I'm a daily cowasher I leave everyday with a wet head so I truly don't know what my hair will look like until it's mostly airdried (read as shrunk up). That is about mid day. This week .... It doesn't matter though. I operate with the "I wish mentality". I wish you would say something crazy about my hair ....


----------



## IDareT'sHair

divachyk  If your Sis is truly having those kind of issues/problems, Claudie Hair Revitalizer would be something that could truly help her.

chebaby  I also got my Swap from beautyaddict1913.  It was nice gettin' a package.  I also got 1 of my Teas.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @divachyk If your Sis is truly having those kind of issues/problems, Claudie Hair Revitalizer would be something that could truly help her.
> 
> @chebaby I also got my Swap from @beautyaddict1913. It was nice gettin' a package. I also got 1 of my Teas.


 youre right, it was nice getting a package cause i havent ordered anything in a while.
im not tempted to get mor bask like i was before. i like it but these jars will do


----------



## Eisani

.Hey y'all. Sitting under my heat cap w?Camille Rose Algae. No clue what I'll do after I rinse. Maybe I'll air dry and flat iron in the morning.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Eisani  Have you tried/used the CR Algae before, and what do you think?

I decided not to Re-Up on MD Seaweed & Rice because I have about 3 Jars of CR Algae.erplexed

So, I decided, if I get any MD, it will be the Peach Syrup and the Argan Morrocan Oil Blend.


----------



## divachyk

IDareT'sHair said:


> @divachyk  If your Sis is truly having those kind of issues/problems, Claudie Hair Revitalizer would be something that could truly help her.
> 
> @chebaby  I also got my Swap from @beautyaddict1913.  It was nice gettin' a package.  I also got 1 of my Teas.


IDareT'sHair, I will buy it for her because she sure needs it bless her heart. Truly brings me to tears seeing her hair that way BUT she's not willing to put in the work that we do as you know, most folk think we're crazy for our dedication to this journey. Yeah, that would be my sis.


----------



## Golden75

I bought nail polish with my last bloom voucher.  Still feel unfulfilled.  Vday is next tues right?  I might grab something with these sales flying left & right.  What's Claudie's shelf life? Bout 1yr, right?

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75

I thought it was 12-24 months.


----------



## Eisani

IDareT'sHair I've used the CR Algae con before, I like it.  

Rubbing my hands togeva, ready to hit paynah on these sales. Ima hit em and quit em like nothin ever happened .


----------



## beautyaddict1913

Ughhh I was in the middle of a response and my safari just closed! It always does that on this site only! I ain't typing all that mess again! Maybe I need to download tap talk. I was basically saying that I love wet bunning but I have to wear makeup when my hair is in a bun, as I do not want to look like I just woke up lol. This morning I cowashed with cj smoothing. I am not really feeling it but it could because I need to replace my shower filter. I am not feeling Njoi's green tea cream either, it foamed in my hair like shampoo when I used it as my leave in this morning. I will be putting it away for now...smh...tomorrow I will pull out kbb original milk and kbb oil. This morning I used up saravun castor seed!


----------



## Ltown

IDareT'sHair said:


> Hmp.
> 
> I still haven't gotten my Invoice from Hairveda.  I ain't worried cause BJ Gone Takes Her monnneeeee.
> 
> I just massaged in some Strong Roots Pimento Oil.  I shole hope I don't have a reaction like Ltown.
> 
> I ended up mixing it with my Mustard Oil to 'cut the potency'




IDareT'sHair, i got eruptions from the pimento oil, but loss hair from allergic reaction to Indigo.  4 inch


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair - I think so too.  Heck stuff that said 6-12 months I had for 24, so...  We'll see, I do want some thangs!  Need them no, want, yes.

My hair feels good (what I can feel) after using the BRBC.  I should go over there and post  jar is full too.  Got AOHC, AHTB - both full, OHHB full and a full sample, and CTDG, full and had these since like July or longer.


----------



## Eisani

Golden75 it takes me forever and a day to use up Qhemet products. Glad it's not my only line. 

I put my hair in 4 twists last night but now I don't feel like flat ironing. I may throw on a snood today and see how I feel later. About to take dd to school (we overslept ) then I'm going to a friend's boutique. She hand makes leather purses and they are beautiful! Ordering one for boo's mom. Her bday is early next month.


----------



## Golden75

Eisani - yeh, it took bout 2 years to finsish some samples!  But when you have other stuff to test out, ish happens!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Hey Girlies! Eisani Golden75

Yeaasssss I should be on the Expressway headed to work.

Anyway: I agree. It takes 1,000 years to use up QB. I had 2 CTDG (got 1 from Che, 1 from someone else), 2 BRBC (again 1 from Che) and 1 AOHC (from...guess who???) Oh Yeah, and a Karady Tea Spritz....courtesy of....You Got It! Ms. Chebaby!

*waiting on that last jar of AOHC she bought*

I had the Tea Tree & Grapeseed Pomade (swap) and the MTDG DC'er (also swap). Used those up.

But out of pocket, I have only bought samples from QB (never a full sized product).


----------



## Golden75

@IDareT'sHair - how was that pomade? Those are the only things I never tried and the tea (which may/not be coming back) Oh yeah, and I never used the MTDG & Moringa serum.  Just couldn't at those prices for those lil ol' bottles.


----------



## Eisani

Golden75 I have purchased everything from Qhemet except the new twist butter. That pomade smelled very strongly of tea tree- I still haven't used that up. I've liked everything. Except the amla pomade. It gave me lil bumps on my scalp.


----------



## Golden75

Eisani - thanks, bumps, nah sun, i'm good 

Did you get your Cult Nails yet?  Hopefully the mailroom doesn't hold my package hostage.  Gobbled up several of the new OPI Holland too


----------



## Zaz

I've been itching to buy something, although the 30% Curls sale is great I really have all I need from them and that would just disappoint me to get more backups. But silk dreams is looking mighty tempting right now  I think I might hit paynah by the end of the day 

I've also been looking at more wigs but I'm forbidden to buy until I wear the two unused ones I already own. For some reason wearing a wig makes me self conscious, even though I've never been in a fight a day in my life, I feel like as soon as I put one on someone's gonna snatch it  
I guess that's what too much reality TV will do to you


----------



## mkd

Zaz said:


> I've been itching to buy something, although the 30% Curls sale is great I really have all I need from them and that would just disappoint me to get more backups. But silk dreams is looking mighty tempting right now  I think I might hit paynah by the end of the day
> 
> I've also been looking at more wigs but I'm forbidden to buy until I wear the two unused ones I already own. For some reason wearing a wig makes me self conscious, even though I've never been in a fight a day in my life, I *feel like as soon as I put one on someone's gonna snatch it
> I guess that's what too much reality TV will do to you *




I am eying silk dreams too


----------



## chebaby

chello ladies
nothing going on with the hair today. i pulled it into a puff and fluffed it up. its cute lol and will be in the same style until sunday when i wash again.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Eisani said:


> *Rubbing my hands togeva, ready to hit paynah on these sales. Ima hit em and quit em like nothin ever happened .*


 
Eisani  This right here Cracked Me Up!



Ltown said:


> @IDareT'sHair,* i got eruptions from the pimento oil,* but loss hair from allergic reaction to Indigo. 4 inch


 
Ltown That just sounds plain Nas'Tay  All this time, I thought it was a combo of the Pimento Oil & the Indigoerplexed



Golden75 said:


> @IDareT'sHair - *how was that pomade?* Those are the only things I never tried and the tea (which may/not be coming back) Oh yeah, and I never used the MTDG & Moringa serum. Just couldn't at those prices for those lil ol' bottles.


 
Golden75  That Pomade so Skrong it'll make Yo' Eyes Wata'

In other Hurr News...............I got a response back from BJ.  Still waiting on my Invoice tho'.


----------



## robot.

hey everyone! just wanted to pop in to share an idea for my next body butter!

i'm going to infuse some bourbon vanilla bean pods in coconut oil for two weeks (maybe even use my mom's slow cooker). then, whip that up with some cupuacu, tucuuma, and cocoa butter.  also going to add some babassu, tamanu, and sweet almond oil. i'm so excited!

i'm also going to mix the rest of my coconilla from bask with some coconut oil and cocoa butter, that way i'll get both the nice scent and moisture i need.


----------



## Ltown

IDareT'sHair, i have been crying about my reaction to indigo so much, i did burn from pimento but little bumps in crown.  Indigo works for you but that ppd took me down, i still owe pictures of my red scalp but i hate downloading pic.  Go do pimento but slow you have sensitive scalp too.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I will remember that. 

I want to Henna this weekend, but now I'm afraid because of using the Pimento Oil.

I may wait until next weekend, when I'm Pimento-Free.

I cannot have any more Setbacks from doing something stupid.  I am so overly cautious.  That's why I sold that WEN.

(Even though I still have some left)......

_*i wish somebody would buy the rest of it*_


----------



## Zaz

See I was just talking about getting my wig snatched then I get called a ***** in another thread. Coincidence, I think not, just owning a wig will have people trying you


----------



## natura87

I haven't bought anything. I want some Hairveda but BJ doesnt like my money so I'l pass.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

natura87

I honestly actually find that very hard to _beweave_. 

There is nothing wrong with Hairveda's Site or Ordering process.

If there is you should "Contact Us".  I just have never heard Anyone Else having any issues with Ordering Hairveda. EVER.

Now with the waiting time..............That's another Story, but I seriously doubt there is anything wrong with their Site.erplexed


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Zaz

Girl, that's Crazy.  OUCH.


----------



## MotionThickness

Zaz said:
			
		

> See I was just talking about getting my wig snatched then I get called a ***** in another thread. Coincidence, I think not, just owning a wig will have people trying you



Lmao! For real though, she was wrong for that nonsense.

Sent from my HTC EVO using LHCF


----------



## bajandoc86

Some people on this site crraaazzzyyy......lawwwdd


----------



## Eisani

MotionThickness where you come from?  Hey! 

Zaz I side eye folks calling total strangers outta their names. The hell u mad for?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Zaz
bajandoc86

What Happened?


----------



## bajandoc86

@IDareT'sHair 

Ms.T........http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=599477

and.....http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=599547

Seriously?!!? Why you mad?


----------



## Zaz

IDareT'sHair said:


> Zaz
> 
> Girl, that's Crazy.  OUCH.



Girl I'm not hurting over that, the OP has some anger issues, but I'm not about to entertain her by going back and forth with her over some nonsense


----------



## Eisani

Just went and read the other thread. Da ****?! I posted something then deleted. Calling me a puta would've been justified. *tucks piece of WL hair behind ear and throws ancient chinese secrets in the fireplace

ETA: let me be nice


----------



## MotionThickness

Eisani

That isn't the first time I've been asked that in the past couple days, lol. Go figure


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Zaz

I hear you Lady!

I just read it. I didn't even bother to look in that mess. Twice.

When I saw the title both times I KIM.erplexed


----------



## bajandoc86

It's only after I posted, that I saw the rachetness in the other thread. I had two minds to delete my reply.

She a H.A.M. 'Tis All.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Eisani said:


> Just went and read the other thread. Da ****?! I posted something then deleted. Calling me a puta would've been justified. **tucks piece of WL hair behind ear* and throws ancient chinese secrets in the fireplace
> 
> ETA: let me be nice


 
Eisani

..........................


----------



## Golden75

I was like what dey talkn bout?  Found it.  Oh my  sound like a child. Def not a grown woman.  Lawdddddd bless da childe dat come on the board for hair advice.  Lawddd bless da chile dat need hair grease & weave.   Lawdddd bless da chile ta find dey way ta da length dey desire, quickly! Ahhhhhhmen 

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## IDareT'sHair

So, from Hairveda I got:

2 Acai Phyto Berry
2 Moist 24/7
2 MoistPRO

For about $45.00 & some change.

I don't need it until _June_...so I'm good.


----------



## divachyk

Oh my word, that thread....smh bajandoc86 and Zaz.

I'm considering some Claudie's. Steps away from 'puter.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I made a decent little amount from selling that WEN.  I hope I can sell the rest of it.erplexed

I still have 4 bottles left _*durn haulin'*_ I may have a pending sale for 1 tho'.

I'll get a couple things from Marie Dean on the 14th.  Not sure what else (if anything).

I may get some SSI Okra next week.  Oh and some SSI Honey Rinse.


----------



## Eisani

I gave Claudie a lil bit. It's all good

.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Eisani said:


> *I gave Claudie a lil bit. *It's all good
> 
> .


 
Eisani

I see ya' PJ! 

I wanted a 16 ounce of that Mocha Silk stuff (but it only comes in 8 ounces).  And I refuse to buy 2 Jars.

I'm tryna' cut down on buyin' 8 ounce DC'ers.  It's not economical for me.


----------



## beautyaddict1913

Hello ladies! Yup 8 ouncers aren't economical at all! Especially regarding conditioners and dc's. 
This morning I co-cleansed with cj daily fix and co-washed with cj smoothing conditioner. I left in kbb oil and kbb milk, and wet bunned with qhemet gel and MHC grease. My hair was soft and shiny all day!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

beautyaddict1913

Lately, I've been buying 16 ounce Jars/Bottles.  

I definitely won't be buying any more 8 ounce Cowashers.  (At least Imma try) Total Waste of $.


----------



## beautyaddict1913

Yes an 8 ounce conditioner is like a "sample" lol. I won't be buying gallons either! It has been so dreadful trying to use up this moist 24/7 smh


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@beautyaddict1913

Yeah. Lawd...I can't imagine havin' a Godzilla-Gallon on my Hands.

12-16 ounces is good. And an occasional 32.  

I love my 32 of OHH. 

I also have a 32 of Curls Sublime and a 32 of Jessicurl Too Shea!


----------



## beautyaddict1913

The 32 curls sublime is overwhelming a little too. I wish everything was in 24 ounces - I would want bfh, Darcy's pumpkin, and cj argan and olive yum!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

beautyaddict1913

Thanks for the Heads up on the Curls.  I haven't opened that yet.  

I actually got 1 32 ounce Bottle and 3 of the thinner bottles.  I think they might be 10-12 ounce.

It looks 'thinner' so I'll pull that out this Spring/Summer.  Looks like the perfect weight for a Summer Cowash conditioner.


----------



## divachyk

IDareT'sHair - definitely getting 16oz+ on Oyin HH next time around. 

I was seriously considering Claudie's but my cart was like $50 with discount before shipping. It was mroe than what I wanted to spend so I let it sit. Went back tonight to play with it but the code shows invalid. I thought the sale went through tomorrow. Not that it matters now, I was considering:

Avocado Intense Conditioner
Hair/Temple Balm
Tiffani Pomade
Balancing End Assurance
Scalp Elixir


----------



## IDareT'sHair

divachyk

I have 1 more Liter of OHH left.  I'm almost done with that 1st bottle.  In fact, I may use it up tomorrow.

Hopefully, BF I can pick up another Liter. (or two).

I'll move on to finish up that Jessicurl and whatever else I have that's open.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@beautyaddict1913

I noticed that Njoi has 20% off the entire month of Feburary (for Black History Month). You can stock up on your Herbal Tea Spritz.

As Brownie518 would say: That Joint Needs to be Bigger.

_*i lurves it tho'*_


----------



## beautyaddict1913

I ordered sone last week and it came Tuesday. But I didn't get a discount


----------



## cherrynicole

Finished my DermOrganics Argan Oil sulfate free shampoo. Now on to my S factor Diamond Dreams sulfate free which smells super yummy!!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Eisani

divachyk I saw on Claudie's site the sale ran until the 9th so I went on and hit paynah. My shipping was over $10, but with the discount all of my products averaged out to about $9-$10 each. I couldn't pass it up. I placed a NARS order today too. Have to go shoe shopping tomorrow so I *think* I'm done for now. Hairveda's prices are looking good! MoistPro is like $4.99/bottle. Can't beat that!


----------



## beautyaddict1913

I bought NARS too last week! I got the sheer matte foundation and blush in Desire - from Sephora. My life will be complete when I get the Taj Mahal blush Eisani


----------



## Eisani

beautyaddict1913 Taj Mahal was my first NAR purchase ever and it has been a continuous repurchase. Today I bought 413 Bleecker lip gloss, Taos blush, and Velvet Gloss lip pencil in Mexican Rose.


----------



## beautyaddict1913

Eisani ha! Taos was my first NARS purchase! I haven't heard of the other items you listed. Have u bought anything from occ yet?


----------



## Golden75

Awww dayum -  I needs ta pay attention.  I thought Claudie's ran til 2/14 - divachyk - same reason I got outta there - $50 cart but $60 with shipping.  Didn't want to go out like that.  If imma break no buy, it's still on a budget!

Dayum you BJ, think imma take a peak.  I think I will check out SSI next - but her shipping kills the cart too.  

Never tried the Moist Pro, love the 24/7.


----------



## Eisani

beautyaddict1913 that's funny about the blush! The other items I believe are only available on NARS' website or their store. They always offer free shipping w/$50 like Sephora.

Golden75 I love both 24/7 and MoistPro. I used the MoistPro when I need a lil kick of protein, mainly a summer cowasher for me. The 24/7 I use year round to cowash and as a leave in. Lemme gon' and hit paynah. Brb.


----------



## Golden75

Ehhhh, I broke N/B,  but only spent $17 - so I don't feel bad.  Grabbed 1 of each Moist Pro & 24/7 - co-washers, and I plan to do henna glosses, 24/7 comes in handy for that.   I will be getting SSI, mainly for lil cuz, and ummm may grab a couple thangs for my self


----------



## Eisani

Don't feel bad Golden75. I just ordered HV too. I bought 2 MoistPro, 1 Phyto, 1 Cocasta and 2 Whipped Gelly. I kinda went hard @ Claudie's...I ordered everything I mentioned in the other thread as well as Quinoa Coffee Balanced and Mango rinse. I feel so relieved though .

beautyaddict1913 I forgot to answer your q about OCC. I've only purchased nail polish from them, no makeup. I only have a few of the polishes, Pool Boy, Chlorophyll, Wasabi, NSFW, and another I can't think of the name right now .


----------



## Golden75

Eisani - yeah, I don't feel too bad.  24/7 is a staple. I have about 1/3 bottle left.  And the price was right.  I was going to buy 2 but her condishes last me a good while.  I almost got the gelly too, but I figured I really would not use, and def not by the shelf life.

I am soooo mad I missed Claudie.  I really thought I had til next week!  

I plan to get SSI Okra, Honey Rinse, and maybe the Avocado condish, and I want to get some of the kids line for lil cuz.


----------



## 13StepsAhead

I love  Taj Mahal it give me a great look especially in the summer/fall. And a little goes a long way


----------



## bajandoc86

Some of these people at work give me a headache. I'm here praying to the Lawd I don't tell this lady to shut tha hell up. Makes me wanna go and buy sumthin'....get .some retail therapy.


----------



## Golden75

hmmpffff Y'all gonna have me checking out the NARS.  LAWWWDDDD I don't need to pick the makeup pjism again.  I use haul some MAC like I was a pro.  I have no idea how to apply makeup, and how to match my foundation.  But I love makeup. Off to look at dem colors....


----------



## bronzebomb

:woohoo2::woohoo:Am I the only one still on the "no-buy"?

Before I signed on I went to Curlmart.com to see if the shipping was still high!

the discount of 20% off (Love20) is the same as the Freeshipping60.  I had all Curl Junkie products in my cart (Curl queen, Curls in a Bottle, & Pattern Pusha).  I don't think these products will work for my hair, but I won't be happy until I try them for myself.

I think UFD may have a sale soon.  yay! Extra Butter for me.


----------



## Eisani

Hey bronzebomb good for you staying the course! I got my fix so I think I'm all set. I'm still undecided about Marie Dean. I'm just excited to have packages coming .

I told my "client" about the HV sale to see if she wanted anything. I told her those were basically the only products I used during the beginning of my transition and now she wants everything I ever used from the line. I'm really trying not to turn her out . I think we'll go over her goals and needs again. Lawd I'm creating a monster.


----------



## Ltown

Hey ladies! 

I bet HV lurk this thread because every time we do a no buy she has a sale to get yall

We did good heck a month of no buy is AWESOME for PJs

I'm passing on HV still have vatika and cocosta that I haven't used up. I'm just waiting on silk dreams.


----------



## natura87

Emailed HV about some products becuase the site was acting wonky and wouldnt even let me put stuff in the cart.


----------



## Eisani

OMG they tried it. I KNEW they were going to swap our itineraries. I'm supposed to leave Wednesday for Boston. *cough* *cough* I'm finna be sick on Tuesday.


----------



## Ltown

@Eisani, don't you hate that! At least it's not the weather for the change. 

Another Valentine sale from
 Shi-Natural 15% off 2/10-2/14 code: "sweet"
Jamaicanoils.com 15% 2/10-2/14 code:VA15OFF

I need to disenroll from these emails I ain't buying


----------



## Eisani

natura87 I've been ordering from HV for 5 years and never heard of such. Strange.


----------



## Brownie518

Hey, ya'll. Finally got my subscription issue fixed. 

I used up that CD Monoi mask and Marie Dean Sweet Milk. That mask was a no go but I already have a larger size of the Sweet Milk. 

I'm getting the Scalp Detox and 3 Tea Rinses from Shi Naturals...and Vanilla Repair and Peach Syrup and 2 Argan oil blends from Marie Dean...


----------



## Brownie518

Was this posted...

MARIE DEAN....
I'm having a Valentine's Day Sale on my Etsy, Artfire and Zibbet shops on February 14-15! 20% off entire order - use coupon code: HEARTMD


----------



## Seamonster

bronzebomb said:


> :woohoo2::woohoo:Am I the only one still on the "no-buy"?
> 
> Before I signed on I went to Curlmart.com to see if the shipping was still high!
> 
> the discount of 20% off (Love20) is the same as the Freeshipping60.  I had all Curl Junkie products in my cart (Curl queen, Curls in a Bottle, & Pattern Pusha).  I don't think these products will work for my hair, but I won't be happy until I try them for myself.
> 
> I think UFD may have a sale soon.  yay! Extra Butter for me.



Hi Bronze, I am still on the no buy, but I got a white sheet and a stick in my hand, because these sales are getting to me. I made a cart for $75 at silk dreams, 25off and free shipping makes me swoon. Now I am going to take a peek at hairveda and see what is two for one. 

I am tryng to be strong, but I want that mocha, and I need some more vanilla in my life. I'll be back.


----------



## natura87

I was able to get some Hairveda. I got a Sitrinillah, Whipped Cream and Acai Berry Phyto something. I wanted some other things but they sold out.


----------



## Brownie518

I'm about to go order Silk Dreams and Shi Naturals...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Eisani said:


> *I've been ordering from HV for 5 years and never heard of such.*


 
Eisani

.................

Brownie518

I will be ordering 1 Large MD Peach Syrup and maybe 2 Argan's.


----------



## bajandoc86

As we bajans would say...Y'all PJs behaving like y'all get leh'go(let go/released) from PJ prison. Buying up thangs left and right!


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> Eisani
> 
> .................
> 
> Brownie518
> 
> I will be ordering 1 Large MD Peach Syrup and maybe 2 Argan's.



IDareT'sHair

I'm considering the Peach Syrup. I'll definitely get a large Vanilla Repair and 2 Argan oils.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Hmp. 

 Um...I'm tryna' cancel that HV order I placed last night.  Obviously I was wrong.  The Sale prices are far better than the 2 Fer prices.erplexed

We'll see.  But I asked BJ to cancel so I can re-order.....

_*ya'll know ain't no shame in my pj game*_


----------



## Brownie518

bajandoc86 said:


> As we bajans would say...Y'all PJs behaving like y'all get leh'go(let go/released) from PJ prison. Buying up thangs left and right!



 you are so right!!! It's a shame!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

I just applied the Peach Syrup.   

I was kinda on the fence about:  Peach Syrup (because I only have 1 but no back ups), Seaweed & Rice (eliminated this because I have CR Seaweed) OR....Olive, Wheat Berry.

But after slapping on this Peach...yeah, I'll get the Large Peach and skip the other ones.


----------



## chebaby

chello chello and chello
hair in a pony tail i have been so hair lazy but i guess thats good because its low manipulation. anyway, this weekend i will be doing a good deep conditioning with either claudies protein or mhc olive you or jasmines a&s
today i slicked on a little heavy cream and i cannot honestly say this stuff does anything for me. at least not on dry hair. even though most stuff doesnt moisturize my dry hair i assumed this one would make my hair soft because castor oil is the first ingredient. i only used it because i was gonna do a bun but it didnt look right so i just put it back in the same pony from yesterday.
when i want to moisturize my dry hair ill mist it frist and then stick to dew or bask tapioca

next on my list to buy(yaknow, after i use up some stuff)
cd macadamia heat protectant
cd monoi mask
macadamia naturals deep conditioning mask(i sw the sign for theis at target for $29. my bss has it for $39)
a few more jars of kbb mask(after i finish olive you)

next on my list to use(already in my stash)
keya hemp conditioner
hairveda methi duo


----------



## Brownie518

Sooo, I got:

SD Mocha conditioner
SD Almond Buttercream
SD Destination Hydration

Shi Tea Rinse for Growth (2)
Shi Protein conditioner
Shi Protein leave in


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518

I shole hope BJ adjusts my invoice. 

I admit, I was a bit hasty in pulling that Trigger. 

I shoulda' at least waited to see what she was talmbout with them durn %.erplexed

Anyway, I really wanted that Mocha Silk, but I want a bigger jar. So, I guess it wasn't meant to be.

Sold another WEN so that is off-setting my purchases.

_*i guess i was antsy cause i wanted to hit paynah soooo badly*_


----------



## Brownie518

^^ 

I know how that is. Got a little too excited. Understandable. I'm over here trying to buy up everything I see right about now.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> ^^
> 
> *I know how that is. Got a little too excited. Understandable.* I'm over here trying to buy up everything I see right about now.


 
Brownie518

Yeah, and I was thinkin' I was getting the better deal, but that was sorely not the case.

Oh Well.

I'm waiting on MD and maybe SSI if it's 25%.  I'll just get 2 SSI Honey Rinses because I don't really need that Okra.erplexed


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair

I might get some SSI. I'll be needing another Tahitian Vanilla soon. Maybe a large sized Okra. I think mine is barely half full right now.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

The only reason I decided against the Large Okra is because I have a Large Fortifying DC'er that I haven't even opened yet. 

And the Honey Rinse is something I've never tried before.  So, I'll get 2 16 ounce Honey's and call it a Day.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair

The Honey will be good for cowashing and final rinses. I'm on my last Jasmine's Shea Rinse so I've been using that and Claudie's Mango Cream rinse for final rinses. Love them both.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

I have 1 8 ounce Jasmine Shea Rinse that I got from Ltown.  I'm saving that (No B/U's).  

Yeah, I'll use the Honey Rinses for Cowashing.....but I won't get them if it's not 25%+


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> Brownie518
> 
> I have 1 8 ounce Jasmine Shea Rinse that I got from Ltown.  I'm saving that (No B/U's).
> 
> Yeah, I'll use the Honey Rinses for Cowashing.....but I won't get them if it's not 25%+



It should be 25. That's how she usually does it, I believe.


----------



## divachyk

Am the only that haven't purchased something? Ahem, brb...let me see what I can find?


----------



## Zaz

I finished the mystery oil (all I know is it has orange EO for scent) under my sink so now I'm using sunflower oil to do my LOC then baggy at night.

I also wore my Tammy wig and didn't get snatched


----------



## divachyk

IDareT'sHair and Eisani is the Acai Phyto lighter or stronger protein conditioner than Moist Condition Pro?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@divachyk

It's suppose to be a Balancer. Moisture/Protein.


----------



## divachyk

@IDareT'sHair - thx, I already have 1 in my stash but I haven't used it yet. No backups. Was thinking of buying another to have a backup. I love Moist Condition Pro, though.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

divachyk

I Agree.  For me, they make the most perfect Spring/Summer Cowashers. 

They're inexpensive.  They smell good.  And they're 16 ounces.

It's a Win-Win.


----------



## divachyk

Someone was mentioning HV website issues? I attempted buying Moist Condition Pro. The site doesn't show it being out of stock but when I try to log in to my paypal account, I get an out of stock message at that point. I ended up with - 
1 cocasta 
1 phyto


----------



## Eisani

IDareT'sHair you pulled one of my moves (Hairitage Hydration). Someone posted in here HV w/b 30-40% off before you ordered. 

Zaz Tammy looks good on you!

divachyk both MoistPro and Phyto are balancers, but I think Phyto has more intense proteins (keratin).


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Eisani said:


> *but I think Phyto has more intense proteins (keratin)*.


 
@Eisani This is True.


----------



## bronzebomb

I am going to have to stay outta this thread for a few days!  y'all are buying up everything.

Seamonster -its just me and you (Cleo voice from Set it off)


----------



## Shay72

bronzebomb Seamonster
Nope I haven't bought anything either. Stay away for a day or so and ya'll are just cutting up .


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I'm only getting 2 Morah thangs

Marie Dean
SheScentIt

Tis All.


----------



## mkd

Lol, it's pjs gone wild up in here.  

Zaz, tammy looks good. 

Nothing going on here, just steaming, catching up on YouTube.  Will be roller setting later.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@mkd What are you steaming with? And what did you decide about Pura Smoothie?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I haven't really bought _that_ much. *cough*

Them little oils & teas and 6 Hairveda Conditioners.

Hmp.  There was a Time......It woulda' been on & poppin'


----------



## Zaz

Eisani mkd thank ladies, I really like it, I was whipping my hair left and right like Cher all day 

I haven't hit paynah either although I still have 4 days to decide whether I wanna go for Silk dreams or not, I made a cart with a couple DCs but I Xed it out


----------



## bronzebomb

Shay72 said:


> @bronzebomb @Seamonster
> Nope I haven't bought anything either. Stay away for a day or so and ya'll are just cutting up .


 
I'm not a HairVeda fan (I like Sitrinillah, tho).  I've never tried DM or SD or Saruvan or b.a.s.k. or Claudies.  So I can't miss what I don't know.

But, let there be a Uncle Funky's Daughter (Extra Butter) or Curl Junkie sale (Pattern Pusha, Curls in a Bottle, or Curl Queen) then I "may be" in trouble. (will accept samples)

I am intrigued by b.a.s.k.   but after reading a few articles today...I really don't need another growth serum.  

I think the only product that stimulates my scalp is Qhemet AOHC.  (has to be the MSM)


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Zaz

I like it too Zaz!  Tammy is a very popular Girl.


----------



## bajandoc86

Looks like someone made da band......


----------



## IDareT'sHair

bronzebomb

It's NOT DM it's MD (Marie Dean)

Stop tearin' up Marie Dean. *yeah imma STAN*


----------



## bronzebomb

IDareT'sHair said:


> I'm only getting 2 Morah thangs
> 
> Marie Dean
> SheScentIt
> 
> Tis All.


 


mkd said:


> Lol, it's pjs gone wild up in here.
> 
> @Zaz, tammy looks good.
> 
> Nothing going on here, just steaming, catching up on YouTube. Will be roller setting later.


 


IDareT'sHair said:


> I haven't really bought _that_ much. *cough*
> 
> Them little oils & teas and 6 Hairveda Conditioners.
> 
> Hmp. There was a Time......It woulda' been on & poppin'


 
IDareT'sHair - girl I can't beleive you lasted this long!  I am proud of you!  

mkd - they haven't done that bad...but let there be 20% and free shipping...girl

my only saving grace is that I know there will be another sale in the near future.  I'm waiting for a sale that makes me say...


----------



## bronzebomb

IDareT'sHair said:


> @bronzebomb
> 
> It's NOT DM it's MD (Marie Dean)
> 
> Stop tearin' up Marie Dean. *yeah imma STAN*


 
You know how badly I want to call Marie Dean, Donna Marie.

What makes me laugh is that you remember.  I've been posted a little over a year and we know each other's e-personality.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

bronzebomb said:


> You know how badly I want to call Marie Dean, Donna Marie.
> 
> *What makes me laugh is that you remember*. I've been posted a little over a year and we know each other's e-personality.


 
@bronzebomb

Yeah I remember!

ETA: I honestly don't beweave I lasted this long either. 

But there really weren't many/any Sales until now.

I should be good after this until????


----------



## Eisani

IDareT'sHair said:


> Brownie518
> 
> I just applied the Peach Syrup.
> 
> I was kinda on the fence about:  Peach Syrup (because I only have 1 but no back ups), Seaweed & Rice (eliminated this because I have CR Seaweed) OR....Olive, Wheat Berry.
> 
> But after slapping on this Peach...yeah, I'll get the Large Peach and skip the other ones.


Yep, me too! I may slide an olive wheat & berry in there, but I really just want the peach syrup.


IDareT'sHair said:


> I'm only getting 2 Morah thangs
> 
> Marie Dean
> SheScentIt
> 
> Tis All.


Me too 


bronzebomb said:


> You know how badly I want to call Marie Dean, Donna Marie.
> 
> What makes me laugh is that you remember.  I've been posted a little over a year and we know each other's e-personality.


Don't feel bad bronzebomb, do you know how many times I've ended up on Donna Marie's instead of Marie Dean?? I know day I was like where da hell is her Artfire?? Why ain't it openT? I was googling ol dirty Donna .


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl @Shay72 @Brownie518 @beautyaddict1913 @Eisani @divachyk @Golden75

Claudie extended her Sale until 02/14

_*not that i'm one to push products*_


----------



## Eisani

Morning ladies! Dd woke me up early this morning blasting Anita Baker . I ain't even mad at her though...about to take her to get her hair curled for winter fest then I'm hanging with the girls tonight! Food, wine, gossip and cackling! I think I'm going to make a greek layer dip and buy pita chips for the get together . What y'all doin today?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Speaking of Claudie:

She is testing out a line of Coffee Products and is formulating a Black Tea Spritz. *drool*


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Eisani

I need to go look for something for my Nephew's b-day. It's on Valentine's Day.

But it snowed and I don't want to leave the house. I may go out later.

So, right now I might make me some Tea & Chill.


----------



## Eisani

IDareT'sHair aww, a Vday baby! My nephew's bday is the 23rd, no clue what to get him yet. It snowed here last night. I'm about to throw on some Mukluks, big glasses and hit these streets lol! Have coffee, will travel.


----------



## Shay72

IDareT'sHair
I was coming to tell it about Claudie but I see you already did


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72

And I can't wait to tell what she does with that Coffee & Tea she's workin' on!


----------



## Shay72

IDareT'sHair
Claudie's is like Hairveda for me. I like everything I have ever tried from both vendors with the exception of like 1-2 products. I can always count on them to do my hair right. I'm looking forward to the Coffee & Tea products too .


----------



## SimJam

I see its mayhem up in heah


----------



## Eisani

I hope I get some kind of sample from Claudie's.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Eisani

You shoulda' ask her for one.  

If there was something in particular you were curious about.

She'll send it.

email her.


----------



## Eisani

IDareT'sHair I have to look and see if I want samples of anything. I think I ordered everything I wanted . Lemme go see.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Speaking of Claudie, I just moisturized with Quinoa & Coffee hair creme


----------



## 13StepsAhead

Hey divas  so I found a BSS in my area and they are straight trippin with the prices of some of these products. For example ORS edge control is 9.90 Swiss Francs which translates to about $11/$12   I can buy three at home. Then the had a 32oz of lusters pink lotion. Oh hayle naw, I'm so glad I brought enough stuff with me to last a while.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

13StepsAhead

Thank Da' Lawd Jeezus you brought a nice Arsenal of products with you

_*does a quick brutha franklin*_


----------



## 13StepsAhead

@IDareT'sHair 

Girl yes, I came back to my apartment and said thank you jeebus I'm a PJ...


----------



## 13StepsAhead

And with iherb's $4-$6 international shipping under 4lbs I'm skrait.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@13StepsAhead

I'm thankin' Him too, for you Girl.

Chile...can you imagine havin' to buy a 32 Ounce Bottle of Pank???????? And an overpriced jar of ORS.

*dies*


----------



## 13StepsAhead

IDareT'sHair if I ever thought about buying any size bottle of that pank I would ask that each one of you slap me.


----------



## beautyaddict1913

Lol at the 32 oz. Lusters - is that a good dupe for kbb super silky? Lol. I kid! But those are the kinds of questions I see around here lol.

I needed something to pick me up. I'm a little skeeved bcuz both of our bathrooms are being re-tiled today and I won't be able to use the showers until Monday. Last night I did an overnight HOT with mahbringrahj oil and slept in the IPN tea. This morning I had to rush and detangle with Curls coconut sublime and I didn't get to do a good job because the workers were getting ready to come in! I kept hitting snooze so it's my fault for not getting up early enough lol. So I will have to wash over the kitchen sink. Not looking forward to it at all!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

beautyaddict1913

Wait!

Isn't Lustas' Pank and KBB Super Silky the same?


----------



## 13StepsAhead

beautyaddict1913 lawd if someone asked me if they should get some luster's or KBB i may recommend the pank for asking me a silly arse question like that. Especially on this board.


----------



## beautyaddict1913

Since Qhemet ain't havin a sale can I get the cantu Shea butter as a substitute? Lol lol


----------



## 13StepsAhead

I would be like girl whatever works for you gon' get that pank.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

beautyaddict1913

Nah...You should get Dr. Miracles or some Doo-Grow......


----------



## Eisani

NONONONO!! Y'all leadin the masses astray. URRBODY knows that Dont-B-Bald is HG. Evrything else is a funky arse imitation.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Eisani said:


> NONONONO!! Y'all leadin the masses astray. URRBODY knows that Dont-B-Bald is HG. Evrything else is a funky arse imitation.


 
Eisani

I think they should get Africa's Best.  *i mean, afterall, it *is* from Africa*


----------



## beautyaddict1913

Lol at Africa's best!!

You girls keep me young!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Got my Adjustment from BJ

_*ride or die hairveda stan*_


----------



## mkd

IDareT'sHair, I steamed with ssi okra.  I am going to get another one of those and a coco creme leave in for sale and I think another conditioner,I don't kow which one yet.

And I was just teasing you guys last night, you are doing very well!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

mkd

I'm quite proud. 

I haven't went all Hog-Wild.  And the Sale of some of that WEN has helped me greatly.

I cannot beweave I had 10 16 ounce Bottles of WEN (and had never used it/tried it) That's Pure-D All Kinds of Crazy.

Won't be doing that again.

I have a pending Sale on the last Pomegrante.  I may be stuck with that Sweet Almond Mint.

I may end up swapping those.


----------



## Eisani

I just got some unexpected dividends .  Thank ya pj lovin jeezus for sending me a sign that I need to buy MD and SSI


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Eisani said:


> *I just got some unexpected dividends . Thank ya pj lovin jeezus for sending me a sign that I need to buy MD and SSI*


 
Eisani

Thank Ya' Jeeeezus!  Does a fast Brutha' Franklin booty-pop, drop & roll!


----------



## chebaby

chello ladies
i gotta catch up cause it seems like yall having fun in here. 
its cold and snowing here


----------



## chebaby

my god sister used to stay with a huge 32oz of pank lotion and a jar of blue magic grease. that fool got hair down her back lol. but we know she just lucky cause the pank aint the cause of that long hair


----------



## Golden75

Dayum you Claudie's!!! I may get the braid spray, since that is definately needed.  Just that darn shipping   SSI Honey Rinse, cause that some good stuff, and I want to try the Okra, but if I get any SSI, I must get kids line for my cuz.  Lawwwwd help me .  I will not revert to my former pj ways, just get a lil somethin somethin....


----------



## Golden75

Is something up with KBB? I ask cuz it seem like she giving stuff away!  Her freebies have been really good.  And Freebie friday lasts all weekend now. Spend $50 and you get a full size poo & condish free.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75

Kern & 'dem prolly lost quite a few good customers.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Oh Yeah....Golden75

Claudie's Expiration Dates are on the Labels.  I was playing around out in my Stash (well actually looking for something) and I pulled in some Claudie Conditioners to start with, when I finish up this Oyin Honey Hemp.

And I noticed the Expiration Dates on the Bottles ....... DUH

SMH.


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair - I forgot too, she puts them on. Wish errybody did.  Now I gotta figure when I bought what, and how quickly I need to use it. 

So BJ gonna take about 2 months to send her stuff, right?


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Hey ladies I've been so busy I couldn't get on to chat  I hope everyone is great.

I did a hendigo today and I used the chocolate smoothie to DC with. It's official it bumped rehab to #3. I hope they start selling it in 16oz.

I did purchase a few things from claudie during her sale and my mom said she ordered my steamer so I can't wait to receive those two packages. I haven't decided if I'll hit HV's sale yet; I have way to many DC's right now.


----------



## Shay72

@Golden75
KBB was featured in Essence recently talking about how she started her business, etc. So I think that's why the sales have been better.


----------



## bronzebomb

Golden75 said:


> @IDareT'sHair - I forgot too, she puts them on. Wish errybody did. Now I gotta figure when I bought what, and how quickly I need to use it.
> 
> *So BJ gonna take about 2 months to send her stuff, right?[/*QUOTE]
> 
> 
> that's why I have not ordered from HV or AV.  I don't want to wait a month.  Komaza, AveYou.com, Miss Jessie's, Carol's Daughter all have me spoiled.  I get my stuff in 2-3 days.
> 
> I guess that's the best part about being a PJ...buy when you don't need it so you won't be mad that it takes a month to get your products...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I don't mind BJ taking a long time because I have a stash of HV so I have back ups of the back ups of the back ups.


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair said:
			
		

> I don't mind BJ taking a long time because I have a stash of HV so I have back ups of the back ups of the back ups.



IDareT'sHair - yeah I don't need now.  It will come right on time.  I just want it!

Can anyone rex a good light weight blow dryer? I think I want to start blowing my hair out before braiding/twisting.  The blow dryer I have is soooo heavy!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## bronzebomb

IDareT'sHair said:


> I don't mind BJ taking a long time because I have a stash of HV so I have back ups of the back ups of the back ups.


 
I think I only feel this way about AfroVeda...meh, not really...

I think many of the hairlines ship within 2-3 weeks.  

I have very little patience.  

I guess since i have so much stuff now, that I can narrow my preferred lines. (quality vs quantity)...I use to want it all.  i'm a tad bit jaded now that I have tested the majority and  I know what my hair responds to.


----------



## divachyk

IDareT'sHair said:
			
		

> @curlyhersheygirl @Shay72 @Brownie518 @beautyaddict1913 @Eisani @divachyk @Golden75
> 
> Claudie extended her Sale until 02/14
> 
> *not that i'm one to push products*



IDareT'sHair well ahem I emailed her on 9 Feb and she gave me a special code to use before 10 Feb. I ordered last night - smh.
Elixir
Avocado intense
Tiffani pomade
Balancing ends


----------



## bronzebomb

IDareT'sHair divachyk beautyaddict1913 Golden75Eisani

I'm tickled!  This thread title should be changed to Buy 1 or 2 or 3, as long as you have room on your shelf.


----------



## divachyk

bronzebomb 
At first I was like my stash is overwhelming but I have changed my view. I kinda like having a stash because now as sales roll around, I find I am spending way less because I am replenishing backups. I purchased a bit from Claudie's because I didn't have any Claudie's i'm my stash. What kills my budget is the back to back sales from various vendors.


----------



## divachyk

Received my bask custard today. Smells great. Will report back in a few days on product performance.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> Speaking of Claudie:
> 
> She is testing out a line of Coffee Products and is formulating a Black Tea Spritz. *drool*


 
 I can't wait!!

I missed it all!! Ya'll were actin' up in here!!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Sold that Pomegrante WEN.

I'm down to my final 2 Bottles


----------



## chebaby

whitney houston died


----------



## divachyk

Lawd RIP Whitney


----------



## Brownie518

SO just called me at work to tell that she died. Such a shame


----------



## IDareT'sHair

_*Pours out some Curl Junkie for Whitney Houston*_.


----------



## mkd

Rip Whitney!


----------



## beautyaddict1913

Since we were talking about our stashes, it's funny how I used to LOVE Hairveda but since I ordered a lifetime supply of conditioners from her I may not order again. I love almond glaze but I have MHC grease and other pomades. I swapped my preference for the moist 24/7 for curl junkie and Darcy's and while Sitrinillah is still a staple I have 216 other DC's in my stash that I'm still trying out and I also fell in LOVE with CJ deep fix. There are other tea blends that I Njoi more (ha ha) and there are other oil blends that perform better to me! I just love her prices and the fragrances but I still feel like her line is missing a few things - its definitely not a one stop shop like we claim to prefer lol


----------



## IDareT'sHair

beautyaddict1913

WHOA.......Hold that down nah beauty.....


----------



## Ltown

RIP Whitney, prayers for the family.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

beautyaddict1913

I'll always STAN for Hairveda. 

Anyway, I'll always have a place for her 'stuff' in my Stash.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @beautyaddict1913
> 
> WHOA.......Hold that down nah beauty.....


 


Ya'll are funny.

So, Marie Dean's sale starts on 2/14, right? Large Vanilla Repair, large Peach Syrup, and 2 oils. 

I finished up my Vanilla repair late last night. Also a BFH Mango Macadamia. That's a nice final rinse/cowash type.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair

I missed your post. What's Claudie cookin up with coffee and tea and whatnot???


----------



## Keshieshimmer

Golden75 said:


> Can anyone rex a good light weight blow dryer? I think I want to start blowing my hair out before braiding/twisting.  The blow dryer I have is soooo heavy!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



lurker: http://www.sallybeauty.com/cubic-print-dryer/SBS-345593,default,pd.html?cgid=Hair09-03


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> Ya'll are funny.
> 
> So, Marie Dean's sale starts on 2/14, right? Large Vanilla Repair, *large Peach Syrup, and 2 oils.*
> 
> I finished up my Vanilla repair late last night. Also a BFH Mango Macadamia. That's a nice final rinse/cowash type.


 
Brownie518

This is my order.


----------



## beautyaddict1913

IDareT'sHair said:


> beautyaddict1913
> 
> WHOA.......Hold that down nah beauty.....



Lol. I know! Knowing full well I'm hauling for Black Friday. I'm just sour because I don't need anything right now lol!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

beautyaddict1913 said:


> Lol. I know! Knowing full well I'm hauling for Black Friday. *I'm just sour because I don't need anything right now lol!*


 
beautyaddict1913

Sour is a good word for it. *you a mess*


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 mkd beautyaddict1913 Golden75 Eisani Zaz 13StepsAhead

Does anybody know when SSI Sale Starts?  And what the % is?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Imma be upset when I run out of Bear Fruit Hair's Shine Rinse(s). I did not see it on that Crazy Looking Site.

I may be overlooking it, but I could not find it. Here's all I have left of my BFH Stash:

1 Marshmallow Cottonseed Cleanser
1 Yarrow Cleanser
1 Red Wine Shine Rinse
1 Green Apple Shine Rinse

I'm almost done with 1 Red Wine Shine Rinse & *have 1 unopened*

@Brownie518 @beautyaddict1913 Have either of you seen that Shine Rinse on that Site?

It gives me a head-ache. That Site is a Hotmess.


----------



## Eisani

IDareT'sHair SSI sale is supposed to be the week after Vday, not sure what day(s) yet.


----------



## beautyaddict1913

IDareT'sHair can we see anything on that site? Lol
But nope, I just went and searched for you and couldn't find it either. She changed a lot of her products after she got rich lol. She has a $26 South American condish for sale now. Tuh! And it's gon stay in South America too lol


----------



## beautyaddict1913

Well Im sleeping in MHC organic Shea butter paste - I used it up! Yaaay! Now Im rotating HV Sitrinillah and MHC So Deep. The only things I need to use up by March are CJ Curl Fix, KBB Oil, Claudie's Elixir, and MHC hairgrease


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair

I haven't seen the Shine rinses either. That site does make my eyes cross...


----------



## 13StepsAhead

IDareT'sHair I haven't herd anything about SSI sale


----------



## Brownie518

B.A.S.K. (Beauty Assortment for the Sun-Kissed)
Valentines Day 24-hr Sale: Receive 20% off entire CHOCOLATE CAFE collection - Tuesday, Feb 14 only! Includes Cacao Bark Deep Conditioner Treat, Cocoa Nibs & Banana Sugar Sorbet, and a newly formulated Truffle Butter Body Balm (now as a spreadable chocolate body balm in a jar!)! As always - free sample w/ each order!


----------



## Golden75

Keshieshimmer said:
			
		

> lurker: http://www.sallybeauty.com/cubic-print-dryer/SBS-345593,default,pd.html?cgid=Hair09-03



Keshieshimmer - thanks! And I think I just deleted a 20% off coupon for Sally.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Eisani

Golden75 I have a T3 Featherweight and FHI Nano weight something. I like both. The T3 feather you may be able to find at Marshall's or TJ's for $50. The FHI is pricey. Both are very light and. Work very well.


----------



## Seamonster

Finished SD nourish oil, SD Satin smooth no back ups.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

beautyaddict1913 said:


> @IDareT'sHair *can we see anything on that site? Lol*
> But nope, I just went and searched for you and couldn't find it either. *She changed a lot of her products after she got rich lol. She has a $26 South American condish for sale now. Tuh! And it's gon stay in South America too *lol


 
beautyaddict1913

Lawd Chile.....What Imma Do Wid U?  

Somebody do sumthin' w/BeautyAddict

Yeah, I agree.  That Site is Whack.

_*pffft....rich uh?*_


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Eisani said:


> @IDareT'sHair SSI sale is supposed to be *the week after Vday, not sure what day(s) yet*.


 
@Eisani

Man......... Another Week?

I'm tired waiting on MD and now another week?

Maybe the spurrrrrrt will leave me by then.


----------



## Shay72

I will be getting the BASK body balm. I like the idea of it. A little bit different. I will also be getting the scrub.


----------



## Ltown

Good Morning Ladies!  It's cold here today but not for long. 


beautyaddict1913, you not along I don't need anything either but that norm for me I'm still stack but as a typical PJs I did order silk dreams to try out


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Ltown

I still have not ordered any Silk Dreams. 

I am waiting for her to offer more 16 ounce sizes before I buy/try.

Please give your review once you test them out.


----------



## Seamonster

beautyaddict1913 I went over to one of my favorite product lines SD fully intent upon getting $75 worth of stuff. I am all out of my boo vanilla silk, and I am getting nervous. Something strange happened. I made my cart, then started thinking where am I going to put these products (my cupboards are full). Then I thought, I have so many new products to try this year, these may spoil before I can use them. 

I want the mocha, but I was disappointed it only comes in a 8 oz size. Of course I have two days to change my mind, lol. Another day in the no buy closer to black Friday.


----------



## beautyaddict1913

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Ltown
> 
> I still have not ordered any Silk Dreams.
> 
> I am waiting for her to offer more 16 ounce sizes before I buy/try.
> 
> Please give your review once you test them out.



Yup I have never tried SD either. That's one of those lines that I may never try since nearly everything has a form of protein in it and I'm not a daily protein user. I always thought of it as the "relaxed hair care line"  
but if I keep lurking in these relaxer reveal threads I may be one of her clients lol. There are some gorgeous relaxed heads on this board...smh...my hair never looked like that back in the day


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Used Up:

1 JBCO w/Pimento Oil (blend)
1 Strong Roots Pimento Oil

Not sure if I have any back ups of the JBCO w/Pimento ..... but I have 1 back up of the Strong Roots oil.

It's too cold to be out there fumblin' around in my stash looking for another JBCO.  

But I hope I have a bottle of JBCO left.erplexed


----------



## divachyk

That bask thick custard smells great but is a waste of money. I put some on before heading out on the town and noticed my skin was dry. It was FAREEZING last night so I thought, meh, maybe it can't withstand freezing temps. I placed some on my hands right before bed. Tell me why were my hands ashy this morning? Placed some before church. Hands ashy during church. Epic fail. I will try to add a few drops of oil to it for lasting hydration.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

divachyk

Girl...........That's terrible.

Hmp.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I hope I can hold out until Tuesday.

The _Spurrrrrt_ is in me.


----------



## Golden75

Eisani said:
			
		

> Golden75 I have a T3 Featherweight and FHI Nano weight something. I like both. The T3 feather you may be able to find at Marshall's or TJ's for $50. The FHI is pricey. Both are very light and. Work very well.



Eisani - thanks. I was thinking of trying Marshall's also

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## natura87

Hi.

I bought some products from Sally's this weekend since I'm waiting on my HV and still waiting on my KBN. I grabbed the ORS Curls Unleashed Curl Enhancing Jelly. The smell is...alright, not my fave but it cuold be worse. The thing that gets me is that it is blue...like Grover from Sesame Street blue. I havent tried it in my hair yet, I want to use up a few things first. I also bought stuff from a new brand Sally has called Beautiful Textures, a curing pudding and a DC. I rabbed some headbands from for supercheap too (50% off) so I am good for a while unless these sales do me in.


----------



## Brownie518

I had to slide in through the back door. 

I used up a Claudie's Vere oil, have 1 back up left. 
I'm off work Monday and Tuesday and don't come back til Sunday. Can't wait...


----------



## bajandoc86

Did y'all ladies watch the grammys? 

Niki Minaj....


----------



## Eisani

bajandoc86 Nicki Minaj needs to sit down somewhere. I am officially done with her. That was worse than terrible.


----------



## bajandoc86

Eisani 

At first I was tryna figure out what kinda wanna be movie clip she was playing, but when I caught the gist, I switched that channel faster than I could start reciting the Lord's prayer.


----------



## natura87

I didnt think much of it I expect that kind of stuff from her becuase she isnt very talented. People that arent talented have to make it distracting and over the top like that to make up for the lack of talent.


----------



## natura87

DC'd with Purabody's Chocolate Smoothie, finger detangled and cowashed with Oyin HH.


----------



## Golden75

Shay72 said:


> @Golden75
> KBB was featured in Essence recently talking about how she started her business, etc. So I think that's why the sales have been better.


 
Shay72 - yup!  I saw that.  I was happy for her.  See her sales make me want to revisit.  But I will wait.  I really think you need to use her products within the expiration time, cause I threw 2 products out due to loss of scent, and they smelled fishy !  Containers practically full .


----------



## Golden75

Eisani said:


> @bajandoc86 Nicki Minaj needs to sit down somewhere. I am officially done with her. That was worse than terrible.


 
Dang, I fell asleep.  Was it that bad?  I'll try to find something on utube.


----------



## Eisani

I only want a few more things from Claudie. I emailed her .

ETA Today is my first and last day of work this week.


----------



## Eisani

I just heard back from Miss Claudie. She gon' invoice me tonight. My fangas is on fiya!


----------



## chebaby

chello ladies
i forgot to mention that this weekend i purchased tigi bed head foxy curls contour cream. and i actually like it. its like a cream gel and it smells like the best star bursts ever i also purchased the conditioner(because my new favorite youtuber raves about it) and so far i aint liking the conditioner. i could tell it had some slip but my hair wasnt that soft after i rinsed. but then again i needed protein cause protein helps my hair hold on to moisture. 
my hair is in a bun right now but ill probably do it over on thursday cause ive been working out again plus its cold so i am not in the mood to co wash all the time. but next time i do my hair i will cleanse with come clean, condition with emergencee and then follow up with the foxy curls conditioner and see if i like it then.
the contour cream does give a bit of crunch but most gels do so i dont mind. 

oh and i used the old formula of naturalista juicy butter to moisturize my ends before i put it in a bun and my hair is actually soft lol.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Eisani  *cackles at dem fiyah fangas*  Cracks Knuckles for MD (midnight).


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

Gel-lo Ms. Che! 

Girl....You _Lurves_ to get Yo' Gel-On


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Gel-lo Ms. Che!
> 
> Girl....You _Lurves_ to get Yo' Gel-On


 
you know i do
as soon as the youtuber(who does not have hair anything like mine) mentioned this stuff more than once i was like i gotta get it
its the best smelling stuff ever.
also tj maxx has a huge bottle of dumb blonde im thinking of getting but i cant figure out if its the treatment like you sent me or a regular conditioner


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Well, Ladies, I'm down to my last 2 Bottles of WEN. (Both Sweet Almond Mint). I hope I can find someone to take these last 2 off my hands.

That was pretty good. I sold 7 bottles and swapped 1.

Also used up 1 bottle of Mustard Seed Oil (no back ups). I may repurchase at some point.

I went out in my Stash and I have 1 8 ounce Extra Dark JBCO and 1 4 ounce JBCO w/Pimento. So, I should be good for a while.

But they also have that 15% Sale right now. *decisons, decisions*

15% ain't nothin' but they never have a discount either...........


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@chebaby

I'm practicin' PayNah for Marie Dean! *Lawd I'm so excited* 

Them Little Teas & Oils ain't do nothin' to help a PJ get they haul on.

I need some real products to make me feel right.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> I'm practicin' PayNah for Marie Dean! *Lawd I'm so excited*
> 
> Them Little Teas & Oils ain't do nothin' to help a PJ get they haul on.
> 
> I need some real products to make me feel right.


 girl i feel you. hmp you can get oils anytime lol.
and you right, 15% aint much.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *girl i feel you. hmp you can get oils anytime lol.*
> *and you right, 15% aint much.*


 
@chebaby

And some durn cheap Oils & Teaserplexed And Folks sweatin' me over _fivedollafootlong_


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My Hairveda Shipped

_"Go BJ, Go BJ, It's Your Burffday"_


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> And some durn cheap Oils & Teaserplexed *And Folks sweatin' me over fivedollafootlong*


----------



## Eisani

Now that I got my Claudie's, I don't really care about Marie Dean. I may hit SSI though. I need pomegranate and Fortifying.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Eisani

Girl....You need to get at least 1 MD so, you can experience the Loveliness.

I know.  I still want 2 16 ounce of SSI Honey Rinse. 

_*i hate waiting another week for another sale*_


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


>


 
chebaby

Seriously Che.

Mustard Oil $3 bucks & some change
Horsetail Tea Bags 4 dolla
Nettle Tea Bags 4 dollas & some change
Saw Palmetto Tea Bags 6 dollas
Dried Malva Flowers Two-Fiddy

Hmp.  And don't none of that stuff even sound good.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Seriously Che.
> 
> Mustard Oil $3 bucks & some change
> Horsetail Tea Bags 4 dolla
> Nettle Tea Bags 4 dollas & some change
> Saw Palmetto Tea Bags 6 dollas
> Dried Malva Flowers Two-Fiddy
> 
> Hmp. And don't none of that stuff even sound good.


 tellem dont be checking for your five dolla foot long. hmp i think you did pretty darn good for your no buy and if you want some teas, dammit get you some teas


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> tellem dont be checking for your five dolla foot long. hmp i think you did pretty darn good for your no buy *and if you want some teas, dammit get you some teas*


 
chebaby

I'm tryna' work on fixing my Nape Issues.  (By Any Means Necessary)

I ain't stuttin' all that scrutiny.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> Eisani  *cackles at dem fiyah fangas*  Cracks Knuckles for MD (midnight).



  

I'm ready for MD, too, girl!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Soon as Midnight Roll Up....Imma be hittin' PayNah. Brownie518

I can't beweave BJ Shipped my Stuff. 

I was looking for that stuff Easter.


----------



## natura87

I got my KBN but it is missing an item. That has never happened to me. I am going to email them and see whats up.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> Soon as Midnight Roll Up....Imma be hittin' PayNah. Brownie518
> 
> I can't beweave BJ Shipped my Stuff.
> 
> I was looking for that stuff Easter.



IDareT'sHair

 Girl, my schedule has me messed up. I got in from work this morning and about died when Marie Dean code didn't work.... I was like, oh, it's tomorrow. 

I think I want to get some more Leave In, Montego Bay Oil, and Fortifying conditioner from Miss Claudie.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> Soon as Midnight Roll Up....Imma be hittin' PayNah. Brownie518
> 
> *I can't beweave BJ Shipped my Stuff*.
> 
> *I was looking for that stuff Easter*.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518

Yeah it's tomorrow. Imma try to stay up tonight until Midnight. I want:

1 12 ounce Peach Syrup DC'er
2 Argan (Morrocan) Oil Blends

Tis All.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

I guess my Hairveda order was: 

2 MoistPRO
2 Acai Phyto Berry
2 Moist24/7

When I knock this SSI out next week, I'll be set for Spring/Summer Cowashing.

I'll finish Winter out with Claudie's Cowashers hopefully using them up before May/June:

Avocado Intense
Mango Creme Rinse
Deep Conditioner
Fortifying

I think I only have 1 of each.


----------



## Brownie518

Oh, and I want to try Claudie's Tropical Creme Rinse, too.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

That Tropical Creme Rinse sounds good. 

Imma wait for her "Coffee" Line to Launch next month.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> Brownie518
> 
> That Tropical Creme Rinse sounds good.
> 
> Imma wait for her "Coffee" Line to Launch next month.



Yeah, I'm ready for that! 

I'm a bit bored right now. I keep messin in my hair. erplexed


----------



## IDareT'sHair

natura87

Keep us posted. 

I've never purchased by _Koils By Nature_ (or whatever it's called), but I am always Curious to see how these Vendors handle Customer Service Issues.


----------



## Brownie518

Oh! I forgot to mention that I got a few samples of hair butters from MD and those suckas are hard like what. The last few I got, anyway. I've been using them as moisturizers for my feet and hands when I shower before bed. 
I know one of them is the Black Cherry something and the Shea Cocoa butter...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

I really like that Strong Roots Pimento Oil.  It's not hot at all.  

For some reason, I was expecting to be on Fire!:heated:....


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> Brownie518
> 
> I really like that Strong Roots Pimento Oil.  It's not hot at all.
> 
> For some reason, I was expecting to be on Fire!:heated:....



IDareT'sHair

Yeah, I was expecting it to light that scalp up...
That's good, though.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

Yeah I had that Chocolate Raspberry one and that sucka was H-A-R-D.  I sent it to Robot.....

But the Olive Tucuma is soft and creamy.

I wrote her about that Chocolate Raspberry and she said it should soften up on contact. 

Shoot I wanted a refund.,......

Now that Aloe & Mint Scalp Butter is thebomb.com


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> @IDareT'sHair
> 
> *Yeah, I was expecting it to light that scalp up...*
> *That's good, though.*


 
Brownie518

After Ltown's issues............I was scurrrd to use it. 

But she said it was Indigo & not the Pimento oil  SMH.  

All this time, I thought it was that oil


----------



## natura87

I've never tried Marie Dean.....y'all are tempting me.


----------



## natura87

IDareT'sHair said:


> natura87
> 
> Keep us posted.
> 
> I've never purchased by _Koils By Nature_ (or whatever it's called), but I am always Curious to see how these Vendors handle Customer Service Issues.



I dont think I would order from this company again and I havent even used the product. They have rubbed me the wrong way.

1. A product is missing. I paid for said product but it aint come.

2. They shipped it in an envelope. AN ENVELOPE!!!!


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> Brownie518
> 
> Yeah I had that Chocolate Raspberry one and that sucka was H-A-R-D.  I sent it to Robot.....
> 
> But the Olive Tucuma is soft and creamy.
> 
> I wrote her about that Chocolate Raspberry and she said it should soften up on contact.
> 
> Shoot I wanted a refund.,......
> 
> Now that Aloe & Mint Scalp Butter is thebomb.com



I'll have to check those out. But these joints were HARD!!!  I put them over by the heater and they softened up a bit but...



IDareT'sHair said:


> Brownie518
> 
> After Ltown's issues............I was scurrrd to use it.
> 
> But she said it was Indigo & not the Pimento oil  SMH.
> 
> All this time, I thought it was that oil



I think the Pimento is the one I stopped using myself. I didn't have a reaction but that stuff had my scalp buzzin...


----------



## Brownie518

That Olive & Tucuma does sound good, though:

INGREDIENTS:
Tucuma butter, shea butter, olive oil, hazelnut oil, jojoba oil, kukui oil, vegetable wax, mango butter, castor oil, fragrance, vitamin E, botanical extracts, rosemary oil extract

and so does the Mint Aloe:

NGREDIENTS:
Aloe vera oil, rice bran oil (infused with rosemary, basil and mint herbs), safflower oil, jojoba oil, kukui oil, vegetable wax, cupuacu butter, shea butter, mango butter, castor oil, fragrance, vitamin E, botanical extracts, rosemary oil extract


----------



## IDareT'sHair

natura87 said:


> *I dont think I would order from this company again and I havent even used the product. They have rubbed me the wrong way.*
> 
> *1. A product is missing. I paid for said product but it aint come.*
> 
> *2. They shipped it in an envelope. AN ENVELOPE!!!!*


 
@natura87

_*T'sHair takes notes*_ I 'hate' when I feel that way, but I usually know right away who won't be gettin' no mo' of my monneeeeee



Brownie518 said:


> *I'll have to check those out. But these joints were HARD!!!  I put them over by the heater and they softened up a bit but...*
> 
> 
> 
> *I think the Pimento is the one I stopped using myself. I didn't have a reaction but that stuff had my scalp buzzin...*


 
@Brownie518 Hmp.
Shouldn't no-body got-ta do all dat to soften up nuttin'......... 

She ain't hafta' do all dat to soften up that $16dollas. 

Yeah it does give your Scalp a Buzz!



Brownie518 said:


> *That Olive & Tucuma* does sound good, though:
> 
> INGREDIENTS:
> Tucuma butter, shea butter, olive oil, hazelnut oil, jojoba oil, kukui oil, vegetable wax, mango butter, castor oil, fragrance, vitamin E, botanical extracts, rosemary oil extract
> 
> and so does the *Mint Aloe*:
> 
> NGREDIENTS:
> Aloe vera oil, rice bran oil (infused with rosemary, basil and mint herbs), safflower oil, jojoba oil, kukui oil, vegetable wax, cupuacu butter, shea butter, mango butter, castor oil, fragrance, vitamin E, botanical extracts, rosemary oil extract


 
@Brownie518 These are thebomb.com

If that Mint Aloe came in 8 ounces I'd get it. (I had a 'sample' and immediately ordered the 4 ounce jar).


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair

See, you had me looking at those butters/pomades now...I don't need to be adding to my order. Maybe I'll get the Mint Aloe one.
 I wonder if its the cocoa butter that makes them so  hard...?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

I figured Butters were NOT her strong suit. 

That mess was rock-hard.inocchio.......

But she put her Foot up in them Deep Conditioners.

Yeah, you'd love that Mint Aloe.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> Brownie518
> 
> I figured Butters were NOT her strong suit.
> 
> That mess was rock-hard.inocchio.......
> 
> But *she put her Foot up in them Deep Conditioners*.
> 
> Yeah, you'd love that Mint Aloe.



 She shole did!!!  I'm thinking about getting that Green Hemp (?) one, I think that's the name.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518

That Green Hemp is Nice!......

Them Buttas can stay where they at....

I like the Hair Cremes & Hair Smoothies tho'.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> That Green Hemp is Nice!......
> 
> Them Buttas can stay where they at
> 
> I like the Hair Cremes & Hair Smoothies tho'.



IDareT'sHair

Do you have the ProLess Green Hemp?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

When I got (my _2 Jars_) she didn't offer it in PROLESS.

That Calendua & Chamomille is thebomb.com


----------



## Ltown

Good Evening ladies! 

So the no buy is over

Good for everyone get what you want

I've sold some books no longer need or read already so I have amazon money.  I may get some mahabhrinjghi oil that I've brought from amazon, maybe some teas that need to be restock.


----------



## Brownie518

Ltown said:


> Good Evening ladies!
> 
> *So the no buy is over*
> 
> Good for everyone get what you want
> 
> I've sold some books no longer need or read already so I have amazon money.  I may get some mahabhrinjghi oil that I've brought from amazon, maybe some teas that need to be restock.



 Ltown - now you know all these sales got fangas twitchin'!!!!


----------



## Ltown

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> After Ltown's issues............I was scurrrd to use it.
> 
> But she said it was Indigo & not the Pimento oil SMH.
> 
> All this time, I thought it was that oil


 
IDareT'sHair, please don't keep reminding me I had reaction to pimento but not as critical as the indigo


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ltown

LT I'm really reminding me. 

I cannot afford a Setback by doing something crazy/harmful.

So, honestly, I'm reminding myself.....


----------



## Eisani

Kyra's Ultimate 25% off tomorrow only. Code LOVE . Lawd they are making me weak!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ltown  Imma try to hold it together.  I'm not saying it's totally over, but........

Eisani  Thanks Lady!  Lemme go look.....


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair -  You got me cracking up over here, glad I am home and not at work.  

Y'all need to stop it on that MD.  That mint aloe sounds . I may, umm, hafta umm,  How long is the sale?

chebaby - I didn't know Naturalista changed the Juicy.  Don'r matter, t wasn't repurchasing anyway, got 1/2 a jar left, need to use it up.

That BRBC is nice.  But honestly, I think if I just add some MSM powder to my so so leave-ins I'd get almost the same effect.  When added to a DC


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Eisani  I just made up a nice Kyra Cart.  I know Imma hit PayNah.
Thanks for the Heads Up.

Golden75  Gurl...She can keep dem buttas' but that Mint/Aloe is the business.


----------



## Shay72

I need to remember to stop clicking on that "home" button . All it does is give me one of those maintenance messages!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Shay72

Me Too. They need to get that mess fixed. 

It's messin' up my Hussle & (Flow)


----------



## bronzebomb

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> I'm practicin' PayNah for Marie Dean! *Lawd I'm so excited*
> 
> Them Little Teas & Oils ain't do nothin' to help a PJ get they haul on.
> 
> I need some real products to make me feel right.


 
One day and y'all junkies go back to your regular ways.  Why are you doing the "woot-woot" dance?



natura87 said:


> I got my KBN but it is missing an item. That has never happened to me. I am going to email them and see whats up.


 
I love this line.  That Shealoe Conditioner is the best leave-in and smells great! it detangles too!

Pam, "seems" pretty Customer Service oriented. She should make it right.  But the shipping packaging is suspect!  as long as my items come and they have not spilled or leaked or the lids broken, then I'm cool with the envelope.



Seamonster said:


> @beautyaddict1913 I went over to one of my favorite product lines SD fully intent upon getting $75 worth of stuff. I am all out of my boo vanilla silk, and I am getting nervous. Something strange happened. I made my cart, then started thinking where am I going to put these products (my cupboards are full). Then I thought, I have so many new products to try this year, these may spoil before I can use them.
> 
> I want the mocha, but I was disappointed it only comes in a 8 oz size. Of course I have two days to change my mind, lol. Another day in the no buy closer to black Friday.


 
 I thought we were in the "no-buy" together.

Who else is still holding out?

side note...I'm so glad I have willpower... lachen:, that's a lie)
I am really proud of myself.  I've lasted 1 month, 2 weeks, 1 day and 8 hours...

I want to buy something...but I don't know what!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Jessicurl Free Shipping over $50.00 until 02/20

*FSF24789*

She Stoopid.


----------



## Shay72

I'm still with you bronzebomb
During this 6 months I only see myself taking one pass and that is for the Curl Junkie sale.

Who has details on the CJ sale? I heard it is usually for Easter but what is the % off, etc?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

bronzebomb

I'm doing a Woot-Woot because at the beginning of this N/B, I said I would be breaking it to buy Marie Dean.


----------



## chebaby

i wonder if the foxy curls conditioner didnt work for me because i havent shampooed in a few weeks. ive just been cleansing with daily fix but i put heavy butters and oils on my bun so it cant be cleansing very well. hmmmm, next time i do my hair i will shampoo, protein and then foxy it out.
i hope i love it because the smell alone will keep me purchasing it.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> bronzebomb
> 
> I'm doing a Woot-Woot because at the beginning of this N/B, I said I would be breaking it to buy Marie Dean.



 cuz I can.....

and I'm gettin some, too!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *cuz I can.....*
> 
> and I'm gettin some, too!


 
@Brownie518

Um. Yeah....

Exactly.


----------



## natura87

Eisani said:


> Kyra's Ultimate 25% off tomorrow only. Code LOVE . Lawd they are making me weak!



 Oh man....


----------



## natura87

Shay72 said:


> I need to remember to stop clicking on that "home" button . All it does is give me one of those maintenance messages!



I snuck in through the HEalth and Fitness section.


----------



## chebaby

lmao @ sneaking in through the health section.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

_*cough*_ Welp Ladies & Lurkers(as natura would say)...I've made carts for:

Kyra's Ultimate Indulgence
Marie Dean
SSI

We'll see how it goes.......

Thank You Jeezus for that WEN Sale.


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair said:
			
		

> *cough* Welp Ladies & Lurkers(as natura would say)...I've made carts for:
> 
> Kyra's Ultimate Indulgence
> Marie Dean
> SSI
> 
> We'll see how it goes.......
> 
> Thank You Jeezus for that WEN Sale.



I was about to post about Kyra

And here come chebaby - making me want some gel I don't need, again.


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## chebaby

Golden75 said:


> I was about to post about Kyra
> 
> And here come @chebaby - making me want some gel I don't need, again.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


 
i recommend cj pattern pusha and tigi foxy curls comtour cream


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75

Yeah, there's a few more Kyra products I wanted to buy/try (so now's my chance).  I'll hafta' look at that shipping 1st tho'.

If I remember correctly, it's high.erplexed.....


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I got my Carts Locked & Loaded.:210:

_*imma take me a little nap be back at midnight*_


----------



## bronzebomb

Shay72 said:


> I'm still with you @bronzebomb
> During this 6 months I only see myself taking one pass and that is for the Curl Junkie sale.
> 
> 
> Who has details on the CJ sale? I heard it is usually for Easter but what is the % off, etc?


 
Yay! thank goodness. I need help on this journey. CJ only has 2 sales. Easter and Black Friday. (correct me if I am wrong) I my get my CJ from Aveyou.com



IDareT'sHair said:


> @bronzebomb
> 
> I'm doing a Woot-Woot because at the beginning of this N/B, I said I would be breaking it to buy Marie Dean.


 


Brownie518 said:


> cuz I can.....
> 
> and I'm gettin some, too!


 

No No no...not both of you!!! 



chebaby said:


> i recommend cj pattern pusha and tigi foxy curls comtour cream


 
chebaby do you have curly hair? Cuz I want



IDareT'sHair said:


> I got my Carts Locked & Loaded.:210:
> 
> _*imma take me a little nap be back at midnight*_


----------



## chebaby

bronzebomb said:


> Yay! thank goodness. I need help on this journey. CJ only has 2 sales. Easter and Black Friday. (correct me if I am wrong) I my get my CJ from Aveyou.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No No no...not both of you!!!
> 
> 
> 
> @chebaby do you have curly hair? Cuz I want


 yea my hair is curly. thats why gels and curl creams are my new things.


----------



## divachyk

I got a dividends check so that covered my recent splurge so I feel good that it wasn't any $$ out my pocket. Whack rationale but hey, it helps me sleep at night.

IDareT'sHair - I never tried MD. The line sounds good but it's just so pricey. 

Eisani - what are you considering from Kyra.


----------



## divachyk

Last night I used up my Oyin HH. Knocking it (the stash) down to build it back up again.


----------



## Eisani

divachyk Mango Moisturizer, Mango Butter, Hemp cond, Pomegranate Pomade. 

Uh, where's the box to enter the discount code on Kyra's? I aint got time for no "I'll pay you back" type sales...


----------



## beautyaddict1913

Lol Eisani with the pay u back sales! I don't do those either lol! 

Evening everyone! Long day! I worked late and just got in from the gym. This morning I finally rinsed the MHC, and I moisturized and sealed with kbb milk and oil. I figured out why my hair was foaming. I have been using too much MHC hair grease! Ugh! Almond glaze never did me like this lol. I have to go easy on the grease now! Tonight I did a scalp massage with Claudies elixir, I spritzed with Njoi tea and I moisturized my ends with Claudies Isha cream.


----------



## divachyk

Eisani said:


> @divachyk Mango Moisturizer, Mango Butter, Hemp cond, Pomegranate Pomade.
> 
> Uh, where's the box to enter the discount code on Kyra's? I aint got time for no "I'll pay you back" type sales...


Eisani, it's on the payment page if I'm not mistaken. You have to go through several pages before getting to the area for the coupon.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Eisani

That durn Coupon Code = LOVE keeps saying Invalid.erplexed

What kind of mess is that?

I've already checked out with Marie Dean.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Welp. 

Still can't check out this durn Kyra's. I guess I'll try in the morning. And after that, I'll KIM


----------



## beautyaddict1913

T did u get MD from etsy or where?


----------



## bajandoc86

I'm waiting for my new cc to come in the mail.....so no new products for me. *bawls*


----------



## Golden75

Good morning! 

Trying to understand why Oyin isn't having a sale.  Do they ever have a sale, besides BF?  Gonna make a mock cart for SSI to see how much baby cuz is gonna cost me next week.  If I grab something for myself, I am back on the N/B after that purchase, except for an Oyin sale.   

I have done well, cause there have been too many sales, and I only got HV and spent $18.  I'm proud of myself.  I'm even doing good on not buying nail polish every day.


----------



## Eisani

IDareT'sHair Kyra's coupon works this morning, I just checked out. Why can't I hit paynah on this MD?? Idk if I'm trying to rationalize her price per ounce, or what... I think that's it but hell, I've spent more on less. Depending on what SSI is doing, I'm done buying and hopping back on the no-buy wagon. I've ordered HV, Claudie (she invoiced me for my add'l items last night), and Kyra's. I only intended to come off the no-buy for Claudie.


----------



## LuvlyRain3

Ok so I am officially joining this challenge. I don't want to shrink my stash, I just want to control it. I am a sucker for a sale and i love trying new products. This is where the trouble starts. 

I think I'm doing good so far though. I recently gave away about 30 products to my sisters and I've only bought 11 so far. 4 from silk dreams and 7 from Marie dean. I may buy some shescentit.

I about one use away from finishing up a 16oz sd vanilla silk.


----------



## Golden75

KBB - 15% off min purchase $20.

Eisani - It's a disease.  You buy one, and keep going, and going.  

I'm stopping at SSI.  Need to get back on this, at least N/B for 3 months.  Cause y'alll know we got Moms Day, Dads Day, Memorial, 4th of July, Labor, Happy Summer, Happy Spring, Happy Fall, then finally BF - sales that will be all over the place! 

I swear, when I was hauling, there were NOT sales like I am seeing now.


----------



## natura87

KBN replied and will be sending my missing product out. Thats still ratchet tho


----------



## Eisani

LuvlyRain3 clearly you haven't peeped our habits . We use 1/2, buy 3 up in here!

What I've ordered since Friday:
Claudie's

Vere Oil
Isha
Iman
Mango Rinse
Protein rx
Reconstructor
Balancing Quinoa Coffee
Hair/Temple Balm
Moisturizing dc
Satin LI
Frappe
Heat Serum
Moisturizing ends insurance (I noticed my invoice was missing the gel but I'm not trippin)

Kyras

Pomegranate Pomade
Hemp Con
Mango Butter
Mango Moisturizer

Hairveda

Cocasta
2 MoistPro
1 Phyto
2 Whipped Gelly


----------



## LuvlyRain3

Eisani  I hope I don't turn out worse than I started. I just don't want my stash to grow too much. I plan on moving in June and dont  want a million boxes dedicated to hair products.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Eisani

I just left Kyra's/PayPal.  _I ended up backin' that thang up._ (booty pop) I changed my mind right before I hit PayNah.

I was overcompensating tryna' get that Fiddy Dolla' free shipping and had alot of stuff in my cart that I didn't want/need.

I may go back in & do another cart and just gone & pay that High Priced Shipping.....OR.....wait until next week for SSI.

Lemme run out here right quick & do another Kyra Cart.  ~BRB~


----------



## Eisani

IDareT'sHair how is y'all shipping ending up so high??? Mine isn't at all! Lol at you backing out of Kyra and me backing out of Marie Dean.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Eisani

Welp. That Booty Pop out the back door was short-lived.

I went back in . (you know how we do) and picked up 2 Mango Hair Creme's. 

The shipping was still like $7.49 & the discount was only $6.50.erplexed

It's something I don't have....so, I'll give it a try. The ingredients sound good.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Today's Was Day Used Up:

1 Green Tea & Caffeine Pre-Poo Treatment (NO backups)
1 Bear Fruit Hair Red Wine Shine Rinse (1 back up)


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brown Butter Beauty a.k.a. Christine Gant 15% $45.00+ Code = *SELFLOVE*

Afroveda *FREE SHIPPING* $35.00+ (No Code Required)


----------



## Eisani

NOPE


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Eisani

You know E, I feel pretty good. I made a nice little chunk of change on those 8 bottles of WEN, so I'm still ahead of the spend.

I haven't had to come 'outta pocket' yet.

I wish I could get rid of those last 2 bottles. That would do me up right. 

Oh Well. I guess folks ain't into SAM.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

While I'm waiting on this DC'er to cool down, Imma run out to my Stash & look for a bottle of Claudie Reconstructor.  

I know I had 2, but I can only find one.erplexed

I don't remember swapping that w/anyone, so I need to go look. erplexed 

After I finish up this Liter of Oyin Honey Hemp, Imma go in Hard on Claudie (bottled) Conditioners for the rest of the Winter/Spring.  

So, I'm tryna' round them up.


----------



## chebaby

chello ladies
i may have a sale for something i posted on the exchange forum a month ago
anyway my hair is still in the raggedy bun. ive been working out and my hair is suffering in the looks department lol. i think im gonna shampoo tomorrow and rebun cause i know my scalp stink with all the sweating ive been doing

hope i get a growth spurt from working out and from the summer.

i got less than 1/3 bottle of come clean left. i think im gonna fill that bottle up with water to stretch it out and make it less stripping(sometimes it strips and sometimes it doesnt).


----------



## beautyaddict1913

Hello ladies! Yall are making me want the peach syrup from Marie Dean but until I use up the 53 DC's that I have I am not buying anymore! Anyway, its getting warm here! Im enjoying wet bunning but I saw a pic of a girl in a high bun and want to try it but Im not sure how that will look wet lol (the girl has relaxed hair). This morning I co-washed with SSI honey rinse. I moisturized and sealed with kbb milk and kbb oil and used qhemet gel and a dab of mhc grease for my edges. Im going to a kid's bday party this weekend and want to wear my hair out, so I wont wash on Friday, I will just do a flat twist out with Bee Mine Curly Butter. (Look at me, already extra concerned about what I will do with my hair 5 days from now smh).

IDareT'sHair I was tryna ask u last night if u got MD from etsy or where?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

beautyaddict1913 said:


> T did u get MD from etsy or where?


 
beautyaddict1913

From Esty.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> Oh! I forgot to mention that I got a few samples of hair butters from MD and those suckas are hard like what. The last few I got, anyway. I've been using them as moisturizers for my feet and hands when I shower before bed.
> I know one of them is the Black Cherry something and the Shea Cocoa butter...


 


IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> Yeah I had that Chocolate Raspberry one and that sucka was H-A-R-D. I sent it to Robot.....
> 
> But the Olive Tucuma is soft and creamy.
> 
> I wrote her about that Chocolate Raspberry and she said it should soften up on contact.
> 
> Shoot I wanted a refund.,......
> 
> Now that Aloe & Mint Scalp Butter is thebomb.com


 


Brownie518 said:


> I'll have to check those out. But these joints were HARD!!!  I put them over by the heater and they softened up a bit but...
> 
> 
> 
> I think the Pimento is the one I stopped using myself. I didn't have a reaction but that stuff had my scalp buzzin...


 


Brownie518 said:


> That Olive & Tucuma does sound good, though:
> 
> INGREDIENTS:
> Tucuma butter, shea butter, olive oil, hazelnut oil, jojoba oil, kukui oil, vegetable wax, mango butter, castor oil, fragrance, vitamin E, botanical extracts, rosemary oil extract
> 
> and so does the Mint Aloe:
> 
> NGREDIENTS:
> Aloe vera oil, rice bran oil (infused with rosemary, basil and mint herbs), safflower oil, jojoba oil, kukui oil, vegetable wax, cupuacu butter, shea butter, mango butter, castor oil, fragrance, vitamin E, botanical extracts, rosemary oil extract


 


Brownie518 said:


> @IDareT'sHair
> 
> See, you had me looking at those butters/pomades now...I don't need to be adding to my order. Maybe I'll get the Mint Aloe one.
> I wonder if its the cocoa butter that makes them so hard...?


 


IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> I figured Butters were NOT her strong suit.
> 
> That mess was rock-hard.inocchio.......
> 
> But she put her Foot up in them Deep Conditioners.
> 
> Yeah, you'd love that Mint Aloe.


 


IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> That Green Hemp is Nice!......
> 
> Them Buttas can stay where they at....
> 
> I like the Hair Cremes & Hair Smoothies tho'.


 
LuvlyRain3


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Hey ladies.

I have carts ready at MD & Kyra but I'm not sure yet erplexed


----------



## LuvlyRain3

IDareT'sHair  I hope there not like that. I'm going to take a closer look at the ingredients.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl

Hi there Ms. Curly!


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair 

Hey T 
Help me with MD I'm not sure what to get.


----------



## Eisani

beautyaddict1913 you betta rock that wet high bun! I do it all the time and always get compliments. If it want it bigger/fluffier, I'll take it down and redo it once its mostly dry. Mine are so big they brush the roof of my car .


----------



## divachyk

LuvlyRain3 said:


> @Eisani  *I hope I don't turn out worse than I started. *I just don't want my stash to grow too much. I plan on moving in June and dont  want a million boxes dedicated to hair products.


Oh but you will @LuvlyRain3


----------



## divachyk

To help ease our pockets, here's a free gift offer (we like free, right)? 

Bath & Body Works free vday gift
https://gong-media.net/facebook/bath-body-works/bbw_love-at-first-mist/_/img/the-coupon.png


----------



## Seamonster

I caved, I got the new mocha condish from SD, re upped my SD VS too. I have to start my no buy again from here. Hopefully, I can make it until mother's day.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Seamonster

Don't Beat Yourself Up too bad. It's a "Process". Definitely one day at a time.

The Good Thing:  You just bought SD...(so you're doing good)

I think everybody that 'broke' is planning to start right back up. 

Today: I am not planning to buy during the Mothers Day Sales, but I can't make a promise.  

My Honest intent is not to purchase anything.


----------



## Brownie518

Hey, ladies!! It feels so good to be home when I'm usually at work. Saturday and Sunday were terrible. I was two hot seconds off this one lady! 

But, retail therapy always works, right? 

I think I'll wash my hair in the morning. Time to crack open that big Coffee & Kokum


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> I think I'll wash my hair in the morning. *Time to crack open that big Coffee & Kokum *


 
Brownie518

Yeaaasss Lawd Jeeezus!  I used mine today.  

I'd better slow it down.  I'm tearin' it up.


----------



## Seamonster

yum, it might be the right time for some coffee and kokum over here. Maybe this week end? Just to try it out.


----------



## Brownie518

My DCs right now:

CD Black Vanilla Smoothie
MD Coffee & Kokum
Claudie Deep Moisturizing conditioner
MD Vanilla Repair
MD Sweet Milk

Claudie's Deep Moisturizing is in a big jar now and it is so thick and rich!


----------



## Brownie518

I decided that I won't get any Shescentit right now and I passed on the CD VDay sale today. I was going to get 3 Black Vanilla Smoothies, a Tui Smoothie, Monoi conditioner, and 2 Chocolate conditioners  I'll wait until she comes up off more than 15%...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> I decided that I won't get any Shescentit right now and I passed on the CD VDay sale today. I was going to get 3 Black Vanilla Smoothies, a Tui Smoothie, Monoi conditioner, and 2 Chocolate conditioners  *I'll wait until she comes up off more than 15%...*


 
Brownie518

Hmp.  She need to sit down somewhere with 15%  Who she think she is Jessicurl


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> Brownie518
> 
> Hmp.  She need to sit down somewhere with 15% *Who she think she is Jessicurl*






That still tickles me!!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Okay, so my Plan is to stay with Marie Dean until about June and then Break out my Jasmine as it gets Hot/Hotter.

I still have quite a bit of Babbasu Xtreme, Hibiscus and maybe 1 or 2 A&S's.  Those Scents are Perfect for Summer.

Brownie518


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair

How much MD you got over there to be lasting til June? Dang...I need to get my weight up

I can slide thru to March with what I have now. I will be restocking on the CD and Claudie's as needed. I have plenty of A&S and 2 Hibiscus left. Those will do me right come summer.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

About 15-16 Jars.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> Brownie518
> 
> About 15-16 Jars.






IDareT'sHair


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

I KNEW you were gone do that mess!


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> Brownie518
> 
> I KNEW you were gone do that mess!



IDareT'sHair

Girl!! I was not expecting that (although I should have, huh?) 

I'd be straight with my 12oz Sweet Milk, Coffee & Kokum, Vanilla Repair, plus some Seaweed & Rice, Green Hemp, and Peach Syrup.


----------



## Brownie518

Yo, where's chebaby?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518 Yeah where is Ms. Che? Somewhere Gell-in' (instead of chill-in)

Yeah, you know I went in _hard_ BF (and during Christmas) on Marie Dean. That's why I've been primarily DC'ing with these each wash day.

The only 2 I don't have that I wanted to re-up on is:

Seaweed & Rice
Olive Wheat Berry

Other than those, I have duplicates of a lot. I think I only have 1 Green Hemp & 1 Vanilla Repair left tho'


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair

I loooove that Vanilla Repair!! My hair felt great after using that!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

Yeah, that Vanilla Repair is thebomb.com


----------



## Brownie518

Hey, I thought someone was going to start a new thread?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518

I thought we were waiting until Page 2,000

Are you getting any Kyra's?  That Mango Hair Creme sounds Guuud


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518

I've been convo'ing Hairitage. I think the Coffee Creme is almost ready. 

She said it has a heavy Coffee Smell and she was thinking about cutting it w/some Vanilla.

I told her I personally don't mind the Coffee smell. She said it's definitely a Creme for Growth. 

She's thinking on if she'll add the Vanilla to it, to cut the scent.

ETA:  She'll be listing "NEW" Products next week.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> I thought we were waiting until Page 2,000
> 
> Are you getting any Kyra's?  That Mango Hair Creme sounds Guuud



Oh, okay.

Nah, I didn't get any Kyra's. Lita got me lookin at that Mango cream, though. 



IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> I've been convo'ing Hairitage. I think the Coffee Creme is almost ready.
> 
> She said it has a heavy Coffee Smell and she was thinking about cutting it w/some Vanilla.
> 
> I told her I personally don't mind the Coffee smell. She said it's definitely a Creme for Growth.
> 
> She's thinking on if she'll add the Vanilla to it, to cut the scent.
> 
> ETA:  She'll be listing "NEW" Products next week.



Next week, huh? Okay. Cutting it with Vanilla is fine. As long as it's good, which I know it will be. 

My allergies are killing me right now.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

Yeah, Lita was the reason I bought that Mango Creme (that and the Emu Oil in it)....

Hairitage said it was a Skrong Coffee smell right now.  

I can't wait for Claudie's Coffee Line either.

_*i totally forgot what i ordered from her...i think 2 coffee cremes? i need to go look*_


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I've been pretty steady on using up some stuff.  So I'll stay on top of that and KIM.  

Saturday, I should finish up a Liter of Oyin.  I still have another Liter. (I'll save it for later).

I'll start on Claudie.  So, I'll be using Claudie Conditioners soon to Cowash with.  

I have about 6 bottles of Claudie Cowash Conditioners. i.e. Avocado, Mango, Deep, Fortifying etc....

I did find my other bottle of Reconstructor.


----------



## chebaby

hey yall
i was watching yt videos.
i cant wait to wash my hair tomorrow. actually i might wash it tonight after i work out cause im just tired of walking around with a ratty bun


----------



## Shay72

Wait, huh? Page 2,000? IDareT'sHair. I know you playing, right ?

We're only on page 545. Well I have my settings on 40 posts per page.


----------



## Zaz

Hey ladies, I have to go to NYC for a week tomorrow. I always pack as if I'm heading to the zombie apocalypse and won't be able to return home  
I have:
Curls milkshake (and a backup) 
whipped creme (and a backup) 
Sunflower oil (and avocado as a backup)
My double detangler (and shower comb as a backup)
And I was seriously in a mini panic as if I might not have enough, as if I could use up the 10+ things I'm travelling with 
What's worse is I plan on being in a wig the whole time


----------



## divachyk

Dh and I usually treat each other to our hobbies on vday. I got him some items for his big boy toys (gas powered remote controlled cars) and I got hair prods.

In total I got, Claudie's, Kyra & HV

Claudie
Elixir - for dh's thinning crown
Avocado Intense 
Balancing Ends
Tiffani Ceramide

Kyra
Mango Cream
Mango Butter
Pomegranate Pomade

HV
Moist Condition Pro
Cocasta
ETA: I tried to add a jar of whipped jelly but she never responded to my email erplexed


----------



## robot.

i think hairtage should make a shine serum 

this summer, my mission is shiny hair. i'm going to try cassia and oil rinsing, but i want a product too  any recommendations?

i would make it myself but i haven't gotten the science behind consistency yet.  i imagine a thick oil, kind of like dressing or syrup


----------



## Eisani

divachyk our fellas seem to have a bit in common, from the motorcycles to the gas powered remote control cars! This fool has one that he rigged to take nitro . We went for sushi and drinks tonight. He hates sushi but wanted me to have what I like. Now I suppose I owe him...


----------



## divachyk

Oh yes @Eisani  they do have a bit in common. Dh has several cars and those thangs ain't cheap. Prices of those things makes our little hair product fetish seem like peanuts.


----------



## beautyaddict1913

Thanks for the motivation Eisani! I practiced the high bun tonight and it looks good!
Evening ladies! Just getting in from the gym. I spritzed with Njoi tea and moisturized my ends with Claudie's Isha cream! I am excited to henna this weekend! I will be mixing henna with Brahmi!


----------



## beautyaddict1913

robot. Have u tried the castor cream from Saravun? That gives me shine!


----------



## robot.

beautyaddict1913 said:


> robot. Have u tried the castor cream from Saravun? That gives me shine!



you know, i went to look there first cause i like her broccoli butter but she's on vacation!


----------



## Golden75

robot. - I was going to suggest Saravun too.  I think she makes a shine serum.  Got a sample, but never used it.


----------



## Eisani

Hey folks. I'm on my way to the casino . Boo is taking off today and tomorrow and had the bright idea to go play some roulettte and black jack. I'm down. I'm enjoying my "sick time"


----------



## divachyk

Eisani said:
			
		

> Hey folks. I'm on my way to the casino . Boo is taking off today and tomorrow and had the bright idea to go play some roulettte and black jack. I'm down. I'm enjoying my "sick time"



Eisani you were not playing about calling in sick


----------



## natura87

Aveyou 20 % off till Friday.


----------



## myhair84

Haven't been on here in a while but I wanted to share that Donna Marie is having a sale that ends today at 1159pm. 20% code is DMLOVE.


----------



## Eisani

It says sitewide sale but um er uh, where is the discount? Did they give a code? I want nail polish .


----------



## bronzebomb

i want a few spplements...msm powder and vivascal.  has anyone tried them yet?


----------



## Golden75

Eisani - Have fun!


----------



## Golden75

bronzebomb said:


> i want a few spplements...msm powder and vivascal. has anyone tried them yet?


 
@bronzebomb - I did msm. I liked it, but for some reason the last batch I bought I was able to taste the powder and you shouldn't. It's a dissovable powder you can mix with water or juice, and it made it taste funny. I think moisture may have gotten to it. It was the same brand I had before. 

But when I took it my new growth was feeling silk as haylll! Loved it, hence the 2nd jar. I did have crazy dreams on occassion. So this last jar I'll just mix into my DC's, which I also did before - silky hair! I need to get some. Got mine from vitaminshoppe. 

Ellepixie has a vlog and she swears by vivascal. I don't think she's on the board any more.


----------



## Golden75

@natura87 - Come on gal! Where da code at?

I did a search online, don't see anything recent, and I don't see anything on the site. Help us nail polish fiends out! Thats all I want 

@Eisani - do you like Zoya nail polish? WELUVU gets you a free red polish of your choice and free shipping. I got 3 polishes for $16!


----------



## Eisani

divachyk heck no! My boss left a message this morning saying she was sorry and will make it up to me. She knew I wasn't sick . Having me a mimosa and getting a pedi in the casino spa right now!


----------



## 13StepsAhead

AY code = Feb20


----------



## LuvlyRain3

Should I get some things from aveyou or should I wait for the shescentit sale??? I can't justify doing both.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

I was just about to post Aveyou's sale but I see y'all on it


----------



## Golden75

Back away from the computer G75.  Do not look at the Pattern Pusha.  You do not even know what to do with it.  Do not get any Camille Rose, nail polish, clarisonic, DM, Hydratherma Naturals.  Please get off the computer now before a situation happens.  

I will see ya'll ladies later.  I will not buy anything. Lawd help me...


----------



## divachyk

Since I recently purchased prods I am thinking Qhemet is a no go when the sale is held. My goal is to no buy until Mother's Day @ least.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My Marie Dean Shipped *YAY*
My Claudie will Ship on Friday
My Hairitage Hydrations Shipped
My Blue Malva (Dried Flowers) Shipped

And my Horsetail & Nettle Teas came today!

YAY --- For Packages!


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> My Marie Dean Shipped *YAY*
> My Claudie will Ship on Friday
> My Hairitage Hydrations Shipped
> My Blue Malva (Dried Flowers) Shipped
> 
> And my Horsetail & Nettle Teas came today!
> 
> YAY --- For Packages!




 T, you are something else! 

From MD, I got Vanilla Repair, Peach Syrup, and Olive Wheat Berry  I'm glad she ships fast. 
I forgot to get my Claudie. I wasn't watching the time and it passed me. That's alright, though. I'm good for now.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair

Wait, what did you get from Hairitage?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> @IDareT'sHair
> 
> *Wait, what did you get from Hairitage?*


 
Brownie518

*cough* Hmp. Lawd I shoulda' known you'd catch that one......

2 Calming Scalp Cremes. (my discount still werks, so i might as well werk-it)


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> **cough* Hmp. Lawd I shoulda' known you'd catch that one*......
> 
> 2 Calming Scalp Cremes. (my discount still werks, so i might as well werk-it)



IDareT'sHair

 Yeah, you almost slipped that one past me. 

Werk it, girl!!!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

Remember when I was complaining how hard my Purabody Butter was?  Well, I pulled it out tonight and it's nice and buttery.

It gives me a whole new appreciation for this butter.  I had put it in the back because I was complaining mine was hard & errbody else's was soft......


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> Remember when I was complaining how hard my Purabody Butter was?  Well, I pulled it out tonight and it's nice and buttery.
> 
> It gives me a whole new appreciation for this butter.  I had put it in the back because I was complaining mine was hard & errbody else's was soft......



IDareT'sHair

I sure do remember!  That's good. Mine was so rich and creamy, I was surprised. Hmph, I wish MD butta would transform like that...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

Yeah, it's strange how that Purabody Butter softened up.


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair said:
			
		

> Brownie518
> 
> Remember when I was complaining how hard my Purabody Butter was?  Well, I pulled it out tonight and it's nice and buttery.
> 
> It gives me a whole new appreciation for this butter.  I had put it in the back because I was complaining mine was hard & errbody else's was soft......



IDareT'sHair - mine was rock hard when I tried to use a while back.  Never tried again. Mine is probably still hard since its in a cool area

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## robot.

hey ladies! relaxing with my boo, we made brownies (http://www.bakerita.com/?p=578). super fast and tastes  my cousins have a volleyball tournament this weekend so i'm going to bake them some since i missed their games last weekend

school and work, as usual


----------



## chebaby

chello ladies
rough day at work. felt like i was gonna jump up and kick someone in the neck.

anyway today i conditioned on dry hair with claudies protein while i worked out. then shampooed with come clean and then conditioned and detangled with repair me. and used giovanni direct as a leave in.


----------



## mkd

Hey y'all!  I have been lurking, just wanted to pop in and say hi!


----------



## natura87

Golden75 said:


> @natura87 - Come on gal! Where da code at?
> 
> I did a search online, don't see anything recent, and I don't see anything on the site. Help us nail polish fiends out! Thats all I want
> 
> @Eisani - do you like Zoya nail polish? WELUVU gets you a free red polish of your choice and free shipping. I got 3 polishes for $16!




Some of it was labeled as discounted and some wasnt. I emailed them to see whats up.


----------



## divachyk

@natura87 and @Golden75 is this code valid at Zoya.com or some other site?


----------



## beautyaddict1913

Evening ladies. Just made it in from the gym. This morning I wore my high bun and loved it! I'm wearing it for the rest of the week! I'm still kind of undecided about wearing my hair out this weekend. I believe it is supposed to rain, it has been raining daily. So I may go ahead and bun. I don't want all my hard work going to waste lol. As soon as I got in tonight I did a scalp massage with Claudies scalp elixir and spritzed with Njoi tea and moisturized my ends with Claudies Isha cream. I'm almost done with the cream! I believe I will finally move on to the bee mine luscious from here!


----------



## Ltown

Hello ladies! I've been working late and doing homework nothing new on hair but I've miss hairitag sale darn it!  Anyone looking for original mega tek can get it here I got mine and it has all the original ingredients:
www.arcatapet.com


----------



## 13StepsAhead

Good morning Divas (It's 12p here). Nothing going on with my hair lately. I haven't washed in over a week because I'm trying to hold out until my water filter arrives. The water here is not doing my poor strands any justice and my hair feels horrible everytime I wash. So I decided not to wash so frequently and I am loving it; Once I get my filter I maintain my wash days at 1x a week or 2x a month; whatever happens, happens. I still M&S every 2-3days and started baggying again and my hair is feeling amazing.

Yesterday I pulled down the hair in the back and was shocked to see that I am about 2-3 inches from BSL, so that means I should get there by my 2year natural anniversary in August . I can't believe it, all this is truly paying off. Now who said you can't have long luscious locks and be a PJ???? Cuz they shol' don't know what they are talking about.


----------



## Eisani

Golden75 I saw that Zoya code but didn't see a red I wanted. I already have America and Gia. 

divachyk the code was good on Zoya for VDay. I asked boo about what we talked about and he said he'd get me the links today. He's built two himself and he buys from a guy locally, but apparently he has some sites he likes.


----------



## Eisani

Hey 13StepsAhead! People kill me assuming most pj's don't have hair. Most pj's I know certainly have pretty heads of hair! Even if they don't, why knock what someone else chooses to do with their money? It's a hobby for most of us.


----------



## 13StepsAhead

Hey E!!! Eisani.

Girl yes, I don't understand how people can say oh she uses W,X,Y and Z products on her hair so her hair will not reatin length. No, if you don't have a set regimen and care for your hair properly while using W,X,Y and Z then you may have an issue.


----------



## Golden75

divachyk said:


> @natura87 and @Golden75 is this code valid at Zoya.com or some other site?


 
divachyk - sorry, should've tagged you on that one too.  It was for Vday & yesterday.  Thought you would've seen it in the NF section.


----------



## Golden75

I am just realizing I had some hair dreams last night.  I think I had 3, but I only remember 2, not much to them but...

Dream 1 - I straightend my hair and it was APL!  I was swanging, whipping that hair all over the place! APL for me is long.  My underarms are near my knees!  Not that bad, but once I hit APL, I'm dayum near MBL.  I BC'd in July 2011, and I am btwn EL, NL, collarbone, my lengths are all over the place.

Dream 2: I opened my PBN butter and it's was creamy!   I need to check it.  I have 2 butters from them and haven't used since they were so hard.  One is more of a scalp butter, can't think of the name, but I would be pulling out strands trying to rub it in


----------



## chebaby

chello chello chello

so i had to co wash my hair again today. the more i work out the drier my hair becomes. so i cleansed with daily fix(used it up and no back ups) and then co washed with smoothing lotion(used it up and 2 back ups) and then used a little oyin HH as a leave in followed by qhemet castor oil on my ends. my hair feels soft and fluffy and smells

did anyone get anything from aveyou?

oh and i will be finishing up a bottle of cj repair me this weekend to steam with. i have no back ups but was thinking of getting a bottle from aveyou. not sure yet.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@chebaby Gell-o Ms. Che!

Just rubbed on some Purabody Butta' (yep) still creamy. @Golden75 Gurl..check that butta' & see. 

Lawd.....It's a MIRACLE....


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Hey ladies.

chebaby I bought 1 repair me, 1 CR DC and 1 CR twisting butter which after the discount was exactly $50. I'm trying to be good.

I passed on Kyra couldn't make up my mind but I did get MD. I got 2 coffee DC, 2 argan oils, 1 vanilla repair and 1 berry something.

I also bought 1 cocoa bean curling cream and 1 hibiscus spritz from DB.

I'm waiting on a few packages and my steamer. I was supposed to already have my steamer but they sent me a mat by mistake so now I have to wait another week 
They also emailed me a pdf guide for my steamer which I thought was great since I've heard they don't include a manual with the steamer.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl

Nice little Haul you got there Ms. Curly!

My Hairveda came today and my box of Saw Palmetto Tea. *YAY Packages*


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> curlyhersheygirl
> 
> Nice little Haul you got there Ms. Curly!
> 
> *My Hairveda came today *and my box of Saw Palmetto Tea. *YAY Packages*



IDareT'sHair Oh Lawd I forgot HV  I got 2 cocasta and 2 avasoya. I passed on the conditioners cuz I got loads to use up.


----------



## chebaby

hey T

curly i was thinking about getting my macadamia natural products since ive been wanting to try them. i was gonna get a sample of the leave in and curl cream but get an 8oz of the deep conditioning mask.
im still unsure though. you know. tryna be good.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

I hear ya che. The haulin' spirit has been exorcised for the moment


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> @IDareT'sHair Oh Lawd I forgot HV  I got 2 cocasta and 2 avasoya. I passed on the conditioners cuz I got loads to use up.


 
curlyhersheygirl

Girl........I love Cocosta & Avosoya


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair Those are my favorite especially since I can no longer get enso's serum.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl

Ms. Curly Please don't remind me about Enso.

*cries*


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair

I'm crying right along with ya


----------



## Brownie518

Hey ladies...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

Hey Ms. B!


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair

What's goin on? It snowed here all day. Hard, too. I've just been sitting around, making up carts... I have a big Vitacost cart with all these teas in there. Horsetail, Nettle, Burdock, Hibiscus, Slippery Elm, Saw Palmetto, and about 3 others.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> @IDareT'sHair
> 
> What's goin on? It snowed here all day. Hard, too. I've just been sitting around, making up carts... I have a big Vitacost cart with all these teas in there. *Horsetail, Nettle, Burdock, Hibiscus, Slippery Elm, Saw Palmetto, and about 3 others.*


 
Brownie518

Oh, Yeah, Burdock sounds good.  My Dried Blue Malva Flowers Shipped.


----------



## Brownie518

Here's what I have:

Hibiscus
Nettle
Catnip
Saw Palmetto
Burdock root
Horsetail
Sage
Slippery Elm
Marshmallow root


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> Here's what I have:
> 
> Hibiscus
> Nettle
> Catnip
> Saw Palmetto
> *Burdock root*
> Horsetail
> Sage
> *Slippery Elm*
> *Marshmallow root*


 
Those all sound very good I always forget about Burdock Root, Marshmallow & Slippery Elm.

I just ordered Dried Hibiscus and Calendua foolin' with you from that place I got the Dried Blue Malva!....


----------



## LuvlyRain3

Just when i was about to cave and place an aveyou order to re-up on my dm curl creme I decide to do a wash n go with it and find globs of clear gel type balls in the middle of my jar. This was a wash n go staple but I am completely turned off. Guess I'll be searching for a replacement.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> Those all sound very good I always forget about Burdock Root, Marshmallow & Slippery Elm.
> 
> I just ordered Dried Hibiscus and Calendua *foolin' with you *from that place I got the Dried Blue Malva!....




 What I do??? 

When are you doing your hair again? I wish my MD would ship. My Shi Naturals shipped yesterday!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518

Maybe Saturday? Girl, not sure. My MD did ship. I got my Hairveda today & Saw Palmetto Tea.

I haven't heard anything from Shi-Naturals tho' or Kyra?erplexed

@beautyaddict1913 said SSI's Honey Rinse is just okay. 

So I might skip that Honey Rinse & get a 16 ounce Okra instead. (or nothing).


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> 
> Ms. Curly Please don't remind me about Enso.
> 
> *cries*


 that serum must have been good.
im not into serums but i do want to try all these cone filled argan and macadamia oils mostly for flat ironing.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@chebaby

There were just so many Enso products I liked. I still have several. 

But no back ups of anything tho' and that makes me sad.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair

The Honey Rinse is.....uninspiring. 

*sigh* So I ordered some stuff last night...Carol's Daughter from HSN since they had 'event prices.' I got the Tui set, Black Vanilla set, and the Chocolate special value.  I'm not ashamed.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> @IDareT'sHair
> 
> *The Honey Rinse is.....uninspiring.*
> 
> *sigh* So I ordered some stuff last night...Carol's Daughter from HSN since they had 'event prices.' I got the Tui set, Black Vanilla set, and the Chocolate special value.  I'm not ashamed.


 
Brownie518

That does it!  I am Sooo Not Getting it.

I saw CD come on last night, but I turned to Revenge (that's my joint). 

I did get a $12.00 Black Vanilla DC + Free Shipping on ebay.

Yep.  Foolin' with you......


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518

Hairitage is suppose to send me a 1 ounce sample of the Coffee Creme with that Calming stuff I ordered. 

The 'version' before she adds/added the Vanilla.

I'll keep you posted.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> Brownie518
> 
> That does it!  I am Sooo Not Getting it.
> 
> I saw CD come on last night, but I turned to Revenge (that's my joint).
> 
> I did get a $12.00 Black Vanilla DC + Free Shipping on ebay.
> 
> Yep.  Foolin' with you......



IDareT'sHair

 I love that BV Smoothie!!  What seller you get that from? 

And Revenge is my show!!!!!!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> @IDareT'sHair
> 
> I love that BV Smoothie!!  *What seller you get that from?*
> 
> *And Revenge is my show!!!!!!!*


 
Brownie518

I'd have to go look.  

Somebody out-bid me but then I got an email from the Seller with a 2nd Chance offer, so I don't know what happened, so I went ahead & got it.

Girl, Revenge had me on the Edge of my Seat Last Night!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Finished up 1 Hairitage Hydrations Cooling Chamomille. (ordered 2 back ups) 

and also finished up a Hairitage _sample_ of something that smells like Bergamont. 

Like a Creamy Bergamont (white). I like it.  

Something I guess she's working on.


----------



## Brownie518

I have to go take a look, see what's close to empty in my stash. I think a BV Smoothie, Seaweed & Rice, and Claudie's Deep Conditioning mask. I'm almost done with one of those Saravun Broccoli Hair creams, and I have one backup. I prefer the cream over the butter. It's so rich! I love it!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

I still have not purchased the Saravun Broccoli Creme.  I'm glad it's nice.

Is CD coming back on HSN?


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> Brownie518
> 
> I still have not purchased the Saravun Broccoli Creme.  I'm glad it's nice.
> 
> Is CD coming back on HSN?



IDareT'sHair

You would love that Broccoli cream 

 I don't know when she'll be back on. Let me go see...I guess the Event prices are gone...


----------



## chebaby

yall making me want to order something. i got a few bucks in my paypal. i want the terressentials wash from sage along with a kbb mask. i want a claudies protein, and i want something from aveyou.
my mind is spinny and i dont know what to get lol.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

You know when you were asking me about Shi-Naturals Tea Rinse and I said I just got the plain Black Tea one, which one(s) have you tried?

I saw they had like a Growth one and another kind?  Have you tried any of those?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> yall making me want to order something. i got a few bucks in my paypal. *i want the terressentials wash from sage along with a kbb mask. i want a claudies protein, and i want something from aveyou.*
> my mind is spinny and i dont know what to get lol.


 
chebaby

Where the Gel?

You shoulda' got that Large KBB when it was on Sale.

*cackles at the spinnin' mind*


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair

I've only used the Tea Rinse for Growth. I loved it so much, I didn't try the others. I'll try the other 2 next time.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

This is my 2nd Bottle of the plain Black Tea Rinse.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> *Where the Gel?*
> 
> You shoulda' got that Large KBB when it was on Sale.
> 
> *cackles at the spinnin' mind*


 well sage has ohm sweet hair pudding back in stock and i was thinking about getting that

girl i know i should have gotten that big kbb mask i dont know what i was thinking passing that up.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *girl i know i should have gotten that big kbb mask* *i dont know what i was thinking passing that up*.


 
@chebaby

Shole' Shoulda'

Girl, what were you thinkin'?


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> Brownie518
> 
> This is my 2nd Bottle of the plain Black Tea Rinse.



How did that work for you? The one for Growth detangles my hair, makes it so soft and silky . I love it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518

I've only used/tried the Plain Black Tea one.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Shole' Shoulda'
> 
> Girl, what were you thinkin'?


 chile i dont know something stoopid


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> I've only used/tried the Plain Black Tea one.



Yeah, how is it? You like it?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *Yeah, how is it? You like it?*


 
@Brownie518

I only spritzed it once. I liked it. 

I want(ed) to save it for Spring/Summer.


----------



## natura87

I kept contemplating buying thangs, filling up carts and stuff but I couldnt  through with it. My KBN butter is on its way and my Hairveda is 'processing".


----------



## divachyk

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> 
> Ms. Curly Please don't remind me about Enso.
> 
> *cries*





curlyhersheygirl said:


> @IDareT'sHair
> 
> I'm crying right along with ya



What's the deal with Enso and I ask this question from a genuine place as I like some of their prods? I haven't too much kept up with the swirl surrounding the owner. I see the site is still open.


----------



## chebaby

i think im about to place an aveyou haul.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *i think im about to place an aveyou haul*.


 
chebaby

What You Gettin'?

How long is that 20% on for?


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> What You Gettin'?
> 
> How long is that 20% on for?


 i think it ends tomorrow night.
im still not sure what im getting out side of that macadamia mask.


----------



## bronzebomb

chebaby said:


> i think im about to place an aveyou haul.


 
 me too!


----------



## Brownie518

chebaby said:


> i think im about to place an aveyou haul.



Uh oh...she said 'haul' not order. She about to go IN!!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

So now I'm waiting on:

Kyra's Ultimate Indulgence
Dried Flowers for Tea Rinse
Hercules Sagemann K-Cutter Comb
Hairitage Hydrations
Carol's Daugther *Black Vanilla DCer*
Claudie Revitalizer *2 things, but can't remember what i ordered, but it's back ups*
Marie Dean


----------



## Brownie518

You got the Quinoa coffees from Claudie, didn't you?

I'm waiting on :

Marie Dean
Carol's Daughter
Shi Naturals
Silk Dreams

Whenever CD has 20% or better, I'll rack up on Smoothies and Chocolate conditioner with my extra 10% member discount. 
I also need more Anti Snap and CPR.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *i think im about to place an aveyou haul*.


 


Brownie518 said:


> *Uh oh...she said 'haul' not order. She about to go IN!!! *


 
chebaby Brownie518 

Lawd... 

Hides while Che tears up PayNah


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518

I _thought_ I ordered 2 Quinoa & Coffee Moisturizing Creme(s). 

At least, that's what I hope I ordered.erplexed


----------



## chebaby

Brownie518 said:


> Uh oh...she said 'haul' not order. She about to go IN!!!


 that slipped out


----------



## divachyk

I placed a few vitacost orders with my two refer a friend $10 coupons I earned. I got
Aubrey Organics - HSR, GPB and Blue Camomile.


----------



## natura87

I caved. I got some Qhemet from Sage...hopefully its in stock.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I re-did my SheScentIt Cart. 

Not sure if I'll get anything. I'll decide after I see the Discount.

1 16 ounce Okra
1 Coco Creme Leave-In
1 Marula Butter

May end up getting 2 16 ounce Okra's (depending on the discount) and calling it a day.


----------



## Brownie518

When is the SSI sale? I might have to get another Tahitian Vanilla after all. I'm using that up quicker than I thought I would.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518

I don't know when it is. They were saying sometime next week?

How is that Tahitian Vanilla? It looks like a "Spritz". Is it watery or creamy?

And how are you using it?

ETA: My Shi-Naturals will ship tomorrow.


----------



## chebaby

there is a pink T3 flat iron on aveyou for over $100, i just saw it at tj maxx 2 days ago for $30.. i might go back and get that thang.


----------



## natura87

i wanted some Ohm Body stuff but Sage was out of it so I just settled on some Qhemet.

I think I'm allergic to something in the body products I got from Beauty of a Site. I like them and all but I wasnt breaking out before. I never break out. I'm gonna have to give them to someone (barely used) or chuck them. Its the only new product I have been using so this has to be it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> there is a pink T3 flat iron on aveyou for over $100, *i just saw it at tj maxx 2 days ago for $30.. i might go back and get that thang.*


 
chebaby

Gurl....You need to be up in there when the Door Opens!


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Gurl....You need to be up in there when the Door Opens!


 i know right!!! i picked it up and looked at it but didnt see what the original price was. i figured $60. but over $100 shooooot thats a steal


----------



## bronzebomb

have you seen this video?

http://youtu.be/VieiHruL4Oo


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> i know right!!! *i picked it up and looked at it but didnt see what the original price was. i figured $60. but over $100 shooooot thats a steal *


 
chebaby

Gurl...Go Get That Thang!

STAT!


----------



## bajandoc86

Why is it I am now walking into my apartment from work at 10pm.....and I've been there from 7am?!?! 

Sigh....I feel like buying something, anything.

Maybe I'll go put a lil oil in my hair. As my mom would say, I like I feel haunted - don't know what to do with myself.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

bajandoc86

Long Day!


----------



## Eisani

Hey y'all. Today has been a day! Boo's brother was out of town on business and someone broke into the house while his wife and 8 month old were there. Talk about scary! Boo went over there earlier to stay until his brother got back. I'm just glad nothing happened to them .

I'm about to DC then blow my hair out. I'm going to wear a big fluffy flexi rod set.


----------



## Eisani

Sn: when y'all plan on getttin back on the wagon? We need to set a date...


----------



## chebaby

Eisani said:


> Hey y'all. Today has been a day! Boo's brother was out of town on business and someone broke into the house while his wife and 8 month old were there. Talk about scary! Boo went over there earlier to stay until his brother got back. I'm just glad nothing happened to them .
> 
> I'm about to DC then blow my hair out. I'm going to wear a big fluffy flexi rod set.


 what a shame. im glad they are ok

bronze, that was a beutiful song and video.

T, imma go get that thang


----------



## bajandoc86

IDareT'sHair 

Yep! And I've been standing for 99% of my day. So I am uber tired. But all for a good cause. 2 little kiddies got their hearts fixed, and looking on the bright side at least I wasn't peed on today.  

Kids! ya gotta love 'em!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Eisani

WOW!  That's some scary stuff E.  Glad Mr. Boo went over there.  

That is wild.  Folks really getting Crazy these days!

What are you using in your Hair?

I Agree.  I plan to get back on my N/B game as soon as I see what's up with SSI.

chebaby 

You need to get in there.

bajandoc86

Glad you didn't get pee'd on either.


----------



## natura87

Eisani said:


> Sn: when y'all plan on getttin back on the wagon? We need to set a date...



I was never on that wagon. I just watched from the sidelines.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Eisani
> 
> WOW! That's some scary stuff E. Glad *Mr. Boo* went over there.
> 
> That is wild. Folks really getting Crazy these days!
> 
> What are you using in your Hair?
> 
> I Agree.  I plan to get back on my N/B game as soon as I see what's up with SSI.
> 
> @chebaby
> 
> You need to get in there.
> 
> @bajandoc86
> 
> Glad you didn't get pee'd on either.


 lmao @ Mr. boo


----------



## chebaby

Eisani said:


> Sn: when y'all plan on getttin back on the wagon? We need to set a date...


 what wagon?


----------



## divachyk

Eisani, glad they are ok. We've experienced a break-in before but we were not home. Scary enough not being home. I'm sure even scarier while there.


----------



## Eisani

IDareT'sHair I used Curl Rehab, lightly rinsed and about to sleep in some Okra Winfrey. I got lazy so I'll rinse, m&s and bun in the morning. Forget the blowout. I can't make my mind up about Aveyou. I was just going to grab some polishes and maybe some Tiiva...idk.


----------



## Seamonster

chebaby tjmaxx is doing it right!


----------



## Golden75

Curlmart 20% of Curl Junkie code JUNKIE20

Lawwd break-ins, that and fires scare the hayll outta me!  That's why I keeps a Pit Bull for the burglars.  My stinky dog will scare the bejeezus outta anyone the steps foot up in my apartment.  But he really is friendly and just wants to be played with.  

When is the SSI sale?  Haven't gotten an email from the yet....


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Eisani said:


> @IDareT'sHair I used Curl Rehab, lightly rinsed and about to *sleep in some Okra Winfrey*. I got lazy so I'll rinse, m&s and bun in the morning. Forget the blowout. I can't make my mind up about Aveyou. I was just going to grab some polishes and maybe some Tiiva...idk.


 
Eisani

.............


----------



## Golden75

Er, um, what's that AY code again? Or is it over?

I found it. Lawwdddd help me. Going to AY. Imma buy sumthin....

Eh, I couldn't hit pay-nah!  Sticking to my guns.  Will wait for SSI and Oyin if they ever do a sale.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *what wagon?*


 
chebaby

See....  You Wrong.


----------



## 13StepsAhead

I'm trying to fight the urge to buy form AY. I know dang on well I have enough stuff at home and don;t need anything else. All I would buy is more CJ and I have more than enough to last me until the next flash sale rolls around (whenever thathappens).


----------



## Golden75

13StepsAhead said:


> I'm trying to fight the urge to buy form AY. I know dang on well I have enough stuff at home and don;t need anything else. All I would buy is more CJ and I have more than enough to last me until the next flash sale rolls around (whenever thathappens).


 

13StepsAhead - that was my thinking too.  I got tons of stuff I am not using, since I am in kinky twists and will be for awhile.  I have several CJ products I haven't even started yet, and sample packs.  I x'd outta that site.


----------



## divachyk

Is Aveyou a no code sale?


----------



## bronzebomb

divachyk said:


> Is Aveyou a no code sale?


 

Feb20 

I'm trying to stay on my no-buy!  Please help me!  but I want to do a mini-haul.


----------



## Golden75

WOW, my HV shipped. You go BJ!!! Last time I ordered it took almost a month! I really was not expecting anything this soon.

My SSI cart is up to $98.  Hope that discount is 30% and free shipping


----------



## bronzebomb

Something is wrong with my subscription. It says they canceled it!


----------



## Golden75

bronzebomb said:


> Something is wrong with my subscription. It says they canceled it!


 
bronzebomb - but your posting.  If it's cancelled you can't post or shouldn't be able to, I know I couldn't.

Not sure if if could have something to do with the extending the subscriptions for all members by 1 day when the site had the "black out", maybe they did a cancel and reactivate?


----------



## divachyk

bronzebomb said:
			
		

> Feb20
> 
> I'm trying to stay on my no-buy!  Please help me!  but I want to do a mini-haul.



bronzebomb stay strong. My only interest would be nail polish, if that.


----------



## Eisani

My Kyra's has shipped. No word from BJ or Claudie yet. I wasn't looking for either of them for a while anyway , it's just funny the last thing I ordered was the first to ship.


----------



## Golden75

divachyk - my interest was nail polish too.  I also want the Essie Crystal file.  3 bottles of polish (SpaRitual) and the file came to $44 - pre discount.  Even w/ 20% it brought my arse back to reality.


----------



## natura87

Hello ladies and lurkers. How's the day going? Sorry if i was a bit blase last night, I've been sick as a dog all week..only at night though. When I wake up I am fine but it kills me at night. Waitin on some thangs. Wanna buy some more thangs. Its the circle of life as a PJ.

I need to DC tonight.


----------



## divachyk

Golden75 said:
			
		

> divachyk - my interest was nail polish too.  I also want the Essie Crystal file.  3 bottles of polish (SpaRitual) and the file came to $44 - pre discount.  Even w/ 20% it brought my arse back to reality.



Golden75 I am off my buying high. I will make a cart and see what it totals to. I prefer to buy on the ground to ensure I like the color. I think I like Cult Nails Toxic Seaweed posted in the NOTD thread. So, I might opt for that instead of AY.

Received 1 of 2 packages from Vitacost. 2nd package in route.  Kyra shipped. HV is being processed per the email. No word on Claudie's.


----------



## Golden75

@divachyk - Toxic Seaweed is very pretty . You know I got it when the set first hit I say go for Cult Nails! And I don't like ordering online much either. Getting too many dupes, and close dupes


----------



## Seamonster

Well BJ, I am back on the wagon. Glad  I got my SD for peace of mind. I do not need it, but I really, really wanted it. I am just trying to make it to Mother's day then see what I want to do. 

A no buy has helped me to take a look at myself. I think my purchasing pattern is permanently corrected. So looking forward to having some closet, garage, underbed, and shelf space. Wow, it I get really good, I could get rid of some furniture!


----------



## chebaby

chello ladies
i went and purchased that macadamia mask today locally. i think thats the only hair product imma purchase for a while. i dont need nothing.

anyway i think im about to start a new hair reggi. on sundays i will do the curly girl method with deva care one condition and hopes that lasts all week. i tried it on a section last night and the curls looked really nice and shiny and it was soft the next morning(today) too. i added a little as a leave in today and my hair is soft.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

bronzebomb said:


> Something is wrong with my subscription. It says they canceled it!



bronzebomb I just got the same email. I emailed them to find out what's up


----------



## Seamonster

I got that email as well


----------



## Seamonster

Doing a detox on my hair and scalp for the next two weeks. Will miss using all of my pretty conditioners for a while. I am going to detox for a couple of weeks, and then see what I have. That scalp of mine is a battle; trying to win the war.


----------



## faithVA

[USER=327887 said:
			
		

> Seamonster[/USER];15293115]Doing a detox on my hair and scalp for the next two weeks. Will miss using all of my pretty conditioners for a while. I am going to detox for a couple of weeks, and then see what I have. That scalp of mine is a battle; trying to win the war.


 
How are you detoxing? What are you using?


----------



## Seamonster

faithVA I am alternating between the following mask, ACV, CLay, Onion, and Walnut. I just put an ACV mask on last night, washed today. Tonight is walnut. Drinking 8 glasses of water with a teaspoon of food grade clay too.


----------



## faithVA

Seamonster said:


> @faithVA I am alternating between the following mask, ACV, CLay, Onion, and Walnut. I just put an ACV mask on last night, washed today. Tonight is walnut. Drinking 8 glasses of water with a teaspoon of food grade clay too.


 
Whats in an ACV mask? I think I know the others.

Have you done this before? What benefits have you noticed?


----------



## Seamonster

apple cider vinegar


----------



## Seamonster

Yes, I have done it before, and it basically removes scalp build up. I am alternating disinfectant with walnut, exfoliate/draw with clay and onion, and get it all out with ACV. Seems to I guess be an ultra conditioning process. My scalp breathes better, don't get SSK for a while, and everything works better.


----------



## divachyk

curlyhersheygirl bronzebomb I got the same cancellation message. Let me know what they say. I will email also and inform you if I hear something first.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@chebaby

Hey Ms. Che! So did you pick up that Pank Blow-fryer?

@Brownie518

My 1 ounce Sample of Hairitage Coffee Creme arrived today.

Yes! I am in 

I wish she woulda' sent me a bigger jar.  I can see myself blowing through that 1 ounce before Sunday.

I better put it away. I've already massaged it in. Nice & Creamy. Smells good. But not overly skrong (IMO). And it doesn't smell on your hair.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Hey Ms. Che! So did you pick up that Pank Blow-fryer?
> 
> @Brownie518
> 
> My 1 ounce Sample of Hairitage Coffee Creme arrived today.
> 
> Yes! I am in
> 
> I wish she woulda' sent me a bigger jar. I can see myself blowing through that 1 ounce before Sunday.
> 
> I better put it away. I've already massaged it in. Nice & Creamy. Smells good. But not overly skrong (IMO). And it doesn't smell on your hair.


 no i didnt go today. but if i see that flat iron tomorrow i might snatch it up thats a good price.


----------



## Ltown

Hello ladies!  

I was in my car at light just got reared ended in my 6 months old vehicle by teenager.  She had the nerve to tell me i stopped too fast.  I was like you we were stoppes at light, oh well her front end all bend up car not driveable.  I'm bless it could of been worst, my back hurt so took drugs.  Its 3 day weekend i got too much to do, schools, functions.. Whats ironic dd got rear ended 2 weeks ago, she was fine no damage or injuires.

Chat later going to rest!


----------



## faithVA

Seamonster said:


> apple cider vinegar


 
 Ok, When you said mask, I thought it had something added to make it more like a paste.


----------



## faithVA

[USER=68889 said:
			
		

> Ltown[/USER];15293565]Hello ladies!
> 
> I was in my car at light just got reared ended in my 6 months old vehicle by teenager. She had the nerve to tell me i stopped too fast. I was like you we were stoppes at light, oh well her front end all bend up car not driveable. I'm bless it could of been worst, my back hurt so took drugs. Its 3 day weekend i got too much to do, schools, functions.. Whats ironic dd got rear ended 2 weeks ago, she was fine no damage or injuires.
> 
> Chat later going to rest!


 
Wishing you a speedy recovery for your back.  

Glad you and your daughter are both ok.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ltown

She was probably 'texting' these kids kill me.

chebaby

So are you getting the blowdryer & the flat-iron?

I got 2 of those Durn Cancellation emails........divachyk


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Just got a reply


Hi

Thank you for contacting me. I am in the process of canceling everyone's subscription. The automatic subscription feature doesn't work 100% of the time, because it doesn't update some of the accounts after the payment is processed, and we don't have any idea of how to fix it.  So from now on at the end of your current subscription term you will have to manually resubscribe by clicking the link on our website. Please do not resubscribe before the end of your current term or you will overpay your account. We now have the options for you to pay by using google checkout or paypal.  I hope that helps.

Beverly, LHCF Admin


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Ltown I'm so sorry to hear that. I'll be praying for a speedy recovery; take care.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl

What does that mean?  We'll all be cancelled & hafta' re-subscribe?  I'm not understanding...............erplexed

I'm confused.  I paid April 2011 for 2 Years.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair yes everyone will be cancelled from automatic renewal and once your subscription officially expires you will have to manually renew it yourself.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Eisani Brownie518 curlyhersheygirl beautyaddict1913 divachyk (And...anybody else that ordered from Claudie)

All Items will ship out next week.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl

Thanks Curly!  But that's next year for me.  So, I guess everybody must have gotten one.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair From the email it appears everyone will get one. I have to renew in March so I'll see if the two year option is still available then.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Ltown
> 
> She was probably 'texting' these kids kill me.
> 
> @chebaby
> 
> So are you getting the blowdryer & the flat-iron?
> 
> I got 2 of those Durn Cancellation emails........@divachyk


 no it wasnt a blow dryer, just a flat iron. i already had a T3 blow dryer i purchased a while back from sephora and i have no idea what i did with it. remember i was looking for it and said i may have thrown it away im crazy like that lol.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Hairitage will be coming out with a New Butter tomorrow called "Blossom"


----------



## chebaby

Ltown said:


> Hello ladies!
> 
> I was in my car at light just got reared ended in my 6 months old vehicle by teenager. She had the nerve to tell me i stopped too fast. I was like you we were stoppes at light, oh well her front end all bend up car not driveable. I'm bless it could of been worst, my back hurt so took drugs. Its 3 day weekend i got too much to do, schools, functions.. Whats ironic dd got rear ended 2 weeks ago, she was fine no damage or injuires.
> 
> Chat later going to rest!


  sorry to hear that. what a shame, and then she tried to blame you


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@chebaby

Sorry. I thought it was a Blow-dryer.

No, I am not Ltown


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair When will that coffee butter be available?


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Sorry. I thought it was a Flat-Iron.


 you mean blow dryer


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl

She said she hasn't calculated a price, made up lables, description etc..yet. 

She didn't say when? I guess after she completes those.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> you mean blow dryer


 
chebaby

Girl, just call me Ltown


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> 
> She said she hasn't calculated a price, made up lables, description etc..yet.
> 
> She didn't say when? I guess after she completes those.



IDareT'sHair OK keep me posted


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl

It's wonderful Ms. Curly!


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair I can't wait. It's from Hairitage right?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> @IDareT'sHair *I can't wait. It's from Hairitage right?*


 
curlyhersheygirl

Yep.  Hairitage Hydrations. 

I can take mine straight up. 
Like I said, I can't smell it in my Hair.

_*i may pass on ssi.  i'm tired of waitin*_


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> curlyhersheygirl
> 
> Yep.  Hairitage Hydrations.
> 
> I can take mine straight up.
> Like I said, I can't smell it in my Hair.
> 
> _**i may pass on ssi.*  i'm tired of waitin*_



IDareT'sHair Me too. I'm just waiting to see what the % off will be to make my final decision.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl

I have about 40 reconstructors.  I can honestly wait on Okra.  

That Hair Lotion from Hairitage will be posted soon as well.  It's also very nice.  

The 'sample' of this hair lotion I received smelled 'Bergamonty' but she said the Hair Lotion on the site will have a different scent.

And the Blossom Butter.  These will be listed by Sunday/Monday.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> curlyhersheygirl
> 
> I* have about 40 reconstructors*.  I can honestly wait on Okra.
> 
> That Hair Lotion from Hairitage will be posted soon as well.  It's also very nice.
> 
> The 'sample' of this hair lotion I received smelled 'Bergamonty' but she said the Hair Lotion on the site will have a different scent.
> 
> And the Blossom Butter.  These will be listed by Sunday/Monday.



at the bolded:


----------



## Brownie518

I gotta stay up to date on the Hairitage Coffee stuff.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair If you really need an Okra I can send you one.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> @IDareT'sHair *If you really need an Okra I can send you one.*


 
Brownie518 

.....

Brownie you see this? 

Didn't I just tell curlyhersheygirl I have too many Reconstructors.


----------



## Shay72

Hairtage is sending me a sample of the whipped shea I talked with her about. It's vanilla. I will keep ya'll up to date.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair I did see that


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *I gotta stay up to date on the Hairitage Coffee stuff.*


 
@Brownie518

Um...Yeah...I wasn't expecting it to be this absolutely wonderful.

Now, I wonder what Claudie gone do? (I'm scurrrd of all these deliciously amazing Coffee products!)

ETA:  She thinks it will up on Sunday.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

I'm excited about all the coffee stuff since I'm now getting into it


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> Brownie518
> 
> .....
> 
> Brownie you see this?
> 
> Didn't I just tell curlyhersheygirl I have too many Reconstructors.



I was gonna say Didn't she just say 40?  But I said let me mind my business.  40!!!!



Shay72 said:


> Hairtage is sending me a sample of the whipped shea I talked with her about. It's vanilla. I will keep ya'll up to date.



Shay72

Yes, please let me know how that is!!!  You know I love scented whipped shea!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *I'm excited about all the coffee stuff since I'm now getting into it *


 
curlyhersheygirl

Me Too Curly.  Especially since I never bought b.a.s.k. or SD Mocha.erplexed


----------



## Brownie518

Next month, I'm getting more Bask. Cacao DC, Y.A.M., Sweet Manna serum, and

 Palm Tapioca. I have an extra Java Bean & Honey already.


----------



## Brownie518

I haven't gotten my shipping notice from SD yet. Let me go check that thread, see what they're saying...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *I haven't gotten my shipping notice from SD yet.*


 
Brownie518

Speaking of Shipping, my Kyra Shipped.


----------



## Brownie518

My Shi Naturals and Hair Trigger shipped. 

Still waiting on Silk Dreams, Marie Dean, and Carol's Daughter.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

I need a package


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl

Gurl....Don't it feel terrible to *"NEED"* a Package?...

*tears opens a package*

J/K Curly!


----------



## Brownie518

KOMAZA

Today We Want To Tell You How Much We Appreciate You! However, Actions Speak Louder Than Words! 
For One Day Only! Monday February 20th Take *15%* off your entire online order! Just enter the coupon code *THANKS* to receive your discount!
You may also redeem any customer reward points you have earned during this sale for further savings!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518

I can't remember the last time I bought some Komaza! 

15%   _*they need to quit*_


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair

I stopped once they discontinued that conditioner. That Moisturizing one that we all loved. 
15%...pfffttttt...


----------



## chebaby

imma try that curly girl method tonight. if it dont work im gonna straighten my hair its getting on my nerves and it seems like the front is getting thinner and thinner


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair It sure does. Hopefully next week some of my orders will start rolling in.

My sis just called me. She bought 3 pattern pusha and 3 repair me at Aveyou and had the gaul to ask me when's the next groupon


----------



## Shay72

Brownie518 said:


> @Shay72
> 
> Yes, please let me know how that is!!!  You know I love scented whipped shea!!


You know I'm working hard on replacing sunshine before I run out. I really like the Shea Moisture body washes so that helps me as a replacement for Jasmine's. Sarenzo Beads has hair & body products too and will be expanding into  body washes. I will be giving them a try.



Brownie518 said:


> @IDareT'sHair
> 
> I stopped once they discontinued that conditioner. That Moisturizing one that we all loved.
> 15%...pfffttttt...


Me too. I didn't even read the e-mail. Just deleted it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> @IDareT'sHair It sure does. Hopefully next week some of my orders will start rolling in.
> 
> *My sis just called me. She bought 3 pattern pusha and 3 repair me at Aveyou and had the gaul to ask me when's the next groupon *


 
curlyhersheygirl

Your Sis = :notworthy


----------



## natura87

My Sage has shipped.


----------



## Golden75

Ltown said:
			
		

> Hello ladies!
> 
> I was in my car at light just got reared ended in my 6 months old vehicle by teenager.  She had the nerve to tell me i stopped too fast.  I was like you we were stoppes at light, oh well her front end all bend up car not driveable.  I'm bless it could of been worst, my back hurt so took drugs.  Its 3 day weekend i got too much to do, schools, functions.. Whats ironic dd got rear ended 2 weeks ago, she was fine no damage or injuires.
> 
> Chat later going to rest!



Ltown  git yo back checked!  Someone rear ended me last year. Nothing on MRI's yes I got an MRI, physical therapy and got a clear bill of health.  Still having back probs . 

Get a check up just in case.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## divachyk

Golden75 said:


> @divachyk - Toxic Seaweed is very pretty . You know I got it when the set first hit I say go for Cult Nails! And I don't like ordering online much either. Getting too many dupes, and close dupes


Golden75, I have a bunch of dupes now also. I need to stop that because that's a waste of money.



Ltown said:


> Hello ladies!
> 
> I was in my car at light just got reared ended in my 6 months old vehicle by teenager.  She had the nerve to tell me i stopped too fast.  I was like you we were stoppes at light, oh well her front end all bend up car not driveable.  I'm bless it could of been worst, my back hurt so took drugs.  Its 3 day weekend i got too much to do, schools, functions.. Whats ironic dd got rear ended 2 weeks ago, she was fine no damage or injuires.
> 
> Chat later going to rest!


Ltown, girl take it easy!



Shay72 said:


> Hairtage is sending me a sample of the whipped shea I talked with her about. It's vanilla. I will keep ya'll up to date.


Shay72 sounds yum!



Golden75 said:


> @Ltown  git yo back checked!  Someone rear ended me last year. Nothing on MRI's yes I got an MRI, physical therapy and got a clear bill of health.  Still having back probs .
> 
> Get a check up just in case.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


Agreed Golden75...Ltown, listen to Golden because I was rear ended in 2006, had whip lash, chiro, MRIs, phys therapy and alladat but um yeah I still struggle with chronic neck/back pain.


----------



## Shay72

Messing with Tastiredbone
http://www.naturaleehaircare.com/


----------



## Ltown

Brownie518 said:


> I haven't gotten my shipping notice from SD yet. Let me go check that thread, see what they're saying...



Brownie518, i finally got shipping notice yesterday from sd, she works like hv too long for me i'm impatience don't like waiting for my stuff.  I hope i like it 

I have nothing else i'm waiting for but taht will be my deciding factor on vendors, once i trim my stash don't


Thanks ladies your concerns i'm feeling better hope i don't get any back issues.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ltown

Good to hear you are feeling okay Ms. L-T.  That's terrible about your Brand New Car.  So glad you're okay.

Take it easy Lady and don't try to do too much this weekend.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Up doing a "Pre" Oil Treatment.  Getting ready to Cowash in a few with Oyin Honey Hemp.  

I might finish up this Liter today. 

It keeps re-filling itself.  I can't beweave it's lasted so long.  I still have another one.  But will Start Cowashing with Claudie Conditioners.

Other than the Oyin, not sure what else I'll use up today.


----------



## Seamonster

Putting on another walnut mask then going out to the beach


----------



## Brownie518

Shay72 said:


> Messing with Tastiredbone
> http://www.naturaleehaircare.com/



Hmph, that stuff looks interesting.... I made a note for future reference.The oil, the butters, and the leave ins I woudln't mind trying. I see she uses labels like Shi Naturals. 



Ltown said:


> Brownie518, i finally got shipping notice yesterday from sd, she works like hv too long for me i'm impatience don't like waiting for my stuff.  I hope i like it
> 
> I have nothing else i'm waiting for but taht will be my deciding factor on vendors, once i trim my stash don't
> 
> 
> Thanks ladies your concerns i'm feeling better hope i don't get any back issues.



Ltown

I got my Silk Dreams shipping notice yesterday. I guess you can put your order number in on the site and check on the status...?


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair

You had asked me about the Shi Naturals Prepoo. I ended up slathering it on, put on a plastic cap and a scarf and let it marinate for a long while. My hair was so soft and silky and moisturized. My scalp felt good, too. It was a little dry and itchy. I think cuz I skipped my usual Wednesday wash.


----------



## Brownie518

My Shi Naturals just came....!!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I think my Dried Blue Malva Flowers should arrive today. And that's probably it. 

Not sure about:

Kyra
More Dried Flowers i.e. Hibiscus, Calendua
Burdock Root Tea
K-Roll Comb (Hercules Sagemann)
Marie Dean *Feb 21st*
Claudie
Shi-Naturals


----------



## SimJam

Hay ladies, I finished a bottle of castile soap, no back ups.
now on to my 4 bars of cocasta.

Also tried a new hair salon today. They specialze in natural hair (loose and locs) and they use the products that the proprietor makes herself. They twisted my hair with their whipped shea butter then after used a coconut lemongrass oil on my scalp and for shine.

was a nice experience but it was a bit pricey considering that I have whipped shea butter at home and I could probably make that coconut lemongrass oil (in fact I probably will). 

My twists are really nice though !!!


----------



## Brownie518

Quiet today...I just saw Safe House. I loved it! 

I just put some Claudie's Revitalizing Pomade on my nape and a tiny bit of MD Shea Cocoa on my length just for the scent.


----------



## bajandoc86

SimJam you went to Beautiful Earth? I met the owner of Beautiful Earth today at Curly Centric Meetup. I bought her honey twist and loc butter to try.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

Hi Lady B!

Ain't no shame in my PJ-Game, I just convo'ed MD to see when the next Sale is......


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

I did a very nice Horsetail, Nettle, Saw Palmetto Tea Rinse today.  

I also bought a box of Burdock Root Tea Bags to add to this "Growth" Tea Rinse Blend.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> Brownie518
> 
> Hi Lady B!
> 
> Ain't no shame in my PJ-Game, *I just convo'ed MD to see when the next Sale is*......


IDareT'sHair


You are something else!!!!

So...what she say? 



IDareT'sHair said:


> Brownie518
> 
> I did a very nice Horsetail, Nettle, Saw Palmetto Tea Rinse today.
> 
> I also bought a box of Burdock Root Tea Bags to add to this "Growth" Tea Rinse Blend.




I'm going to order my teas this week. I want to get them all at once so I  have to read a few things, see exactly what I think will be good.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

Lawd....I just sent it.  

Hmp.  I was thinking she should have like a President's Day Sale.

But whenever the next Sale is I'm getting:

1 12 Ounce Calendua & Chammomile DC'er
1 8 Ounce Mango Capuacua Hair Pudding
1 4 Ounce Aloe & Mint Scalp Creme

Yeah, I didn't know what I wanted to put in that Growth Tea Blend, but I guess I have a good blend with:

Horsetail
Nettle
Saw Palmetto
Burdock Root

If you read up on anything else lemme know.  This would make a good Spritz too.  

I loved it today!


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair

Next round with MD:

12oz Coffee & Kokum
12oz Vanilla Repair
8oz Green Hemp (i want to try this one)
2 Argan Oil blends in Vanilla scent


----------



## Brownie518

I'm looking around and checking the ingredients of the Rinses I've used and liked so far. With that list I showed you, I can make a few nice ones, I think.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> @IDareT'sHair
> 
> Next round with MD:
> 
> 12oz Coffee & Kokum
> 12oz Vanilla Repair
> *8oz Green Hemp (i want to try this one)*
> 2 Argan Oil blends in Vanilla scent


 
I want a 12 ounce Seaweed & Silk, but cannot justify it since I have like 4 CR Seaweed & Algae's. erplexed 

Green Hemp is nice! Maybe I'll break down & get my Olive, Wheat, Berry.



Brownie518 said:


> I'm looking around and checking the ingredients of the Rinses I've used and liked so far. *With that list I showed you,* I can make a few nice ones, I think.


 
@Brownie518

Yeah that was a nice list. That's why I bought that durn Burdock Root (foolin' round lookin' at your lists) 

Girl....You causing me to relapse.......


----------



## IDareT'sHair

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> Lawd....I just sent it.
> 
> Hmp. I was thinking she should have like a President's Day Sale.
> 
> But whenever the next Sale is I'm getting:
> 
> 1 12 Ounce Calendua & Chammomile DC'er
> 1 8 Ounce Mango Capuacua Hair Pudding
> 1 4 Ounce Aloe & Mint Scalp Creme
> 
> *Yeah, I didn't know what I wanted to put in that Growth Tea Blend, but I guess I have a good blend with:*
> 
> *Horsetail*
> *Nettle*
> *Saw Palmetto*
> *Burdock Root*
> 
> If you read up on anything else lemme know. This would make a good Spritz too.
> 
> I loved it today!


 
Brownie518

Oh Yeah, in this "Growth Blend" I will also add some Blue Malva Flowers!  They came today.  I need to check my mail.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> I want a 12 ounce Seaweed & Silk, but cannot justify it since I have like 4 CR Seaweed & Algae's. erplexed
> 
> Green Hemp is nice! Maybe I'll break down & get my Olive, Wheat, Berry.
> 
> 
> 
> @Brownie518
> 
> Yeah that was a nice list. That's why I bought that durn Burdock Root (foolin' round lookin' at your lists)
> 
> Girl....You causing me to relapse.......



I don't think the MD Seaweed & Rice has the same ingredients as the CR Algae joint. I like that CR as a prepoo  and the Seaweed & Rice as a nice DC. 

*Camille Rose Algae DC*
Ingredients: aloe vera juice, wheat protein, hemp seed oil, coconut oil, shea butter, mango butter,jojoba oil, rose hip, green tea,blue green algae, panthenol, msm,and  biotin.

*Seaweed & Rice*
Ingredients: Herbal Blend [distilled water infused with aloe vera powder and seaweeds], cupuacu butter, rice bran oil, vegetable emulsifying wax, C12-15 alkyl benzoate (emollient), wheatgerm oil, mango butter, jojoba oil, sodium lactate (natural humectant and moisturizer), vitamin B5, cetyl alcohol (vegetable derived thickener), slippery elm extract, algae extract, Irish moss extract, organic soy lecithin (organic emollient and moisturizer), palm stearic acid (100% palm oil derived wax), phenoxyethanol and caprylyl glycol (paraben-free preservative), vitamin E, soy protein, oat protein, vitamin C, fragrance, rosemary oil extract

Get that Seaweed & Rice. I need a couple more CR Algae's...
 So, I'm making you get all those teas, huh?  Messin' with ya'll in that Coffee/Tea thread is getting me hyped.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> I don't think the MD Seaweed & Rice has the same ingredients as the CR Algae joint. I like that CR as a prepoo  and the Seaweed & Rice as a nice DC.
> 
> *Camille Rose Algae DC*
> Ingredients: aloe vera juice, wheat protein, hemp seed oil, coconut oil, shea butter, mango butter,jojoba oil, rose hip, green tea,blue green algae, panthenol, msm,and biotin.
> 
> *Seaweed & Rice*
> Ingredients: Herbal Blend [distilled water infused with aloe vera powder and seaweeds], cupuacu butter, rice bran oil, vegetable emulsifying wax, C12-15 alkyl benzoate (emollient), wheatgerm oil, mango butter, jojoba oil, sodium lactate (natural humectant and moisturizer), vitamin B5, cetyl alcohol (vegetable derived thickener), slippery elm extract, algae extract, Irish moss extract, organic soy lecithin (organic emollient and moisturizer), palm stearic acid (100% palm oil derived wax), phenoxyethanol and caprylyl glycol (paraben-free preservative), vitamin E, soy protein, oat protein, vitamin C, fragrance, rosemary oil extract
> *So, I'm making you get all those teas, huh?  Messin' with ya'll in that Coffee/Tea thread is getting me hyped.*


 

@Brownie518

I'm hyped too Girl! For my Summer Rinse.

Thanks to @Ltown I'll make a Blend of Moringa, Hibiscus and Calendua. 

Ltown got me lovin' that Moringa Tea.

Girl......Talmbout SHINE! That Moringa is the business.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair

Moringa? I don't have that on my list of teas...where did you get that?


----------



## Ltown

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> Lawd....I just sent it.
> 
> Hmp. I was thinking she should have like a President's Day Sale.
> 
> But whenever the next Sale is I'm getting:
> 
> 1 12 Ounce Calendua & Chammomile DC'er
> 1 8 Ounce Mango Capuacua Hair Pudding
> 1 4 Ounce Aloe & Mint Scalp Creme
> 
> Yeah, I didn't know what I wanted to put in that Growth Tea Blend, but I guess I have a good blend with:
> 
> *Horsetail*
> *Nettle*
> Saw Palmetto
> Burdock Root
> 
> If you read up on anything else lemme know. This would make a good Spritz too.
> 
> I loved it today!


 
IDareT'sHair, watch out you blending like me Those are my tea keeper I use in all my tea rinses. They don't have caffeine and that why your hair is soft!  I ordered the malva from your site and will put saw palmetto in the stock.  

Someone in this thread gotta have waist length hair soon, we all using some kind of growth oil, spritz. My hair is getting thicker but coming back it will be probably a year before it back to May 10.  That what I'll name my album when I finally post

I went to dr today, back was sore driving got me some flexeril that stuff is the bomb I'm take it later tonight when dd gets in, got to make sure she home. Ug being a parent to teenager. 

I did use up dumb blonde reconstructor it was a large bottle.


----------



## Ltown

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> I'm hyped too Girl! For my Summer Rinse.
> 
> Thanks to @Ltown I'll make a Blend of Moringa, Hibiscus and Calendua.
> 
> Ltown got me lovin' that Moringa Tea.
> 
> Girl......Talmbout SHINE! That Moringa is the business.


 


Brownie518 said:


> @IDareT'sHair
> 
> Moringa? I don't have that on my list of teas...where did you get that?


 
Brownie, I ordered it online amazon. There is so many variety to get but it's has so many nutritional benefits internally. I just ordered strawberry moringa to drink because I really need it to stop drinking poison coffee that messing my stomach up.  I didn't like the taste of the plain morninga so I use it as tea rinse since I seen it in qhemet stuff.


----------



## robot.

Shay72 said:


> Messing with Tastiredbone
> http://www.naturaleehaircare.com/


a few of these look good


----------



## robot.

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> I'm hyped too Girl! For my Summer Rinse.
> 
> Thanks to @Ltown I'll make a Blend of Moringa, Hibiscus and Calendua.
> 
> Ltown got me lovin' that Moringa Tea.
> 
> Girl......Talmbout SHINE! That Moringa is the business.


you know i be after da shine. *googles moringa tea*


----------



## Brownie518

Ltown

Thanks! I'll check Amazon, then.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> @IDareT'sHair
> 
> *Moringa? I don't have that on my list of teas...where did you get that?*


 
Brownie518

Ltown put me on to this one last summer. 

And you talmbout SHINE, SHINE, SHINE, Super Shiny Hair.

Here's the one's I got:

http://www.amazon.com/Moringa-Tea-U...1?s=aps&ie=UTF8&qid=1329613798&sr=1-1-catcorr


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ltown said:


> @IDareT'sHair, *watch out you blending like me Those are my tea keeper I use in all my tea rinses. They don't have caffeine and that why your hair is soft! I ordered the malva from your site and will put saw palmetto in the stock. *
> 
> Someone in this thread gotta have waist length hair soon, we all using some kind of growth oil, spritz. My hair is getting thicker but coming back it will be probably a year before it back to May 10. That what I'll name my album when I finally post
> 
> I went to dr today, back was sore driving got me some flexeril that stuff is the bomb I'm take it later tonight when dd gets in, got to make sure she home. Ug being a parent to teenager.
> 
> I did use up dumb blonde reconstructor it was a large bottle.


 
Ltown 

Girl, I just opened my mail.  Them little packets are teeny-tiny.  I will be using these sparingly.  

No wonder they only a dolla-or-two.  How many times can you steep loose tea?  

Any idea?  Cause I plan to Steep these Blue Malva Flowers at least twice.

_*imma gets my monnneee's worth out of them little suckas'..glad I got 3!_


----------



## Ltown

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Ltown
> 
> Girl, I just opened my mail. Them little packets are teeny-tiny. I will be using these sparingly.
> 
> No wonder they only a dolla-or-two. How many times can you steep loose tea?
> 
> Any idea? Cause I plan to Steep these Blue Malva Flowers at least twice.
> 
> _*imma gets my monnneee's worth out of them little suckas'..glad I got 3!_


 
IDareT'sHair, I told you I'm trying to become a tea drinker so doing my research on drinking tea they only recommend 2-3 minutes so you can't do it long that why it probably better to get bulk herbs. The malva you got is herb no powder forum right? So I think its more potent.  Heck we might as well get the flower/plant


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Ltown Yeah, they're the Dried Flowers. I guess I'll only use a Pinch in my Blends. 

Hmp. Them little pouches only have a 'pinch' in 'em.

I'm sure they're "potent"

Mountain Rose herbs also has them (I think). Imma look around.

@Brownie518

MD said: _"LOL...I'm still trying to catch up on filling orders from my VD Sale, but I'll have one soon on my Main Site after I fill all the orders from my last Sale. I'll let you know"_


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> *MD said: "LOL...I'm still trying to catch up on filling orders from my VD Sale, but I'll have one soon on my Main Site after I fill all the orders from my last Sale. I'll let you know*_"_




IDareT'sHair

 I know Adriene musta been like  ! LOL!!

What's up with all her store fronts, anyway?


----------



## natura87

Heyyyyy ladies and lurkers.

Decided to get some Darcy's. I got the Madagascar Vanilla Styling Creme and the new Sweet Cocoa Bean Curl SMoothing Cream. I have a few things on the way and a sizable stash so I should probably stop

I will DC overnight with my PBN Chocolate Smoothie and I will definetley finish that up, well 1 of 7.


----------



## Ltown

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Ltown Yeah, they're the Dried Flowers. I guess I'll only use a Pinch in my Blends.
> 
> Hmp. Them little pouches only have a 'pinch' in 'em.
> 
> I'm sure they're "potent"
> 
> Mountain Rose herbs also has them (I think). Imma look around.
> 
> @Brownie518
> 
> MD said: _"LOL...I'm still trying to catch up on filling orders from my VD Sale, but I'll have one soon on my Main Site after I fill all the orders from my
> last Sale. I'll let you know"_




IDareT'sHair,  i think you will be good to get 2 infusion with the tea bags,  teavana indicated so thats for drinking.
http://www.teavana.com/tea-info/how-to-make-tea


----------



## Eisani

*OKAY, I'm SETTING AN OFFICIAL DAY FOR FOLKS TO GET BACK ON THE DAMNED WAGON.* February 24th should be the last day for purchases ladies. Let's get it together!!


----------



## divachyk

I seen blue malva in Walmart in the honey section. Has anyone used that before to mix in DC?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Eisani said:


> *OKAY, I'm SETTING AN OFFICIAL DAY FOR FOLKS TO GET BACK ON THE DAMNED WAGON.* February 24th should be the last day for purchases ladies. Let's get it together!!


 
@Eisani

Pfft. Ain't that the Truff?... Like @chebaby said: "What Wagon?"

Seriously, I totally Agree.



divachyk said:


> *I seen blue malva in Walmart in the honey section.* Has anyone used that before to mix in DC?


 
@divachyk What was it? In Liquid form?



Brownie518 said:


> @IDareT'sHair
> 
> *I know Adriene musta been like  ! LOL!!*
> 
> *What's up with all her store fronts, anyway?*


 
@Brownie518 She Shole Was...._*probably givin' me the side-eye*_

Maybe tryna' reach the largest amount of customers as possible.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ltown

Thanks for that Link Ms. L-T.  I may just drop a few sprinkles in my Pot of Tea w/o placing them in a bag.

I have a really, really nice blend I got from curlyhersheygirl I may just add it to that Blend.

Since she said Blue Malva wasn't in her Loose Tea Blend.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@divachyk

I've only used Blue Malva in pre-made products such as Enso's Blue Malva Anti Breakage hair lotion.

And I think Blue Malva was also in one of the Enso Hair Spritz.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ltown said:


> @IDareT'sHair, *i think you will be good to get 2 infusion with the tea bags*, teavana indicated so thats for drinking.
> http://www.teavana.com/tea-info/how-to-make-tea


 
@Ltown

Nice Link. Yeah, I was gone try to get 2 out of it.

You should also post this Link in the Coffee/Tea Challenge Thread.

Please & Thank You.

That Rooibos Tea sounds good.

I'm thinking Rinsing - Not Drinking.


----------



## bronzebomb

I'm was supposed to move today, but something went wrong with my housing.  Earlier in the week I picked a few products to last my until I unpacked.  Well, needless to say, I may be in temporary housing for 90 days or longer.  I'm a little overwhelmed, but I chuckled a bit when I say what I would have to last me until I found the boxes my products are stored in. The movers got my storage facilty jammed pack!

Here are the items I'm left with:

Herbal Essences (Hello Hydration - for co-washing)
Carol's Daughter Healthy Hair Butter & Black Vanilla Leave-in Conditioner, both less than an ounce remaining.
Sulfur 8 (dandruff Treatment for Braids)
Oyin Handmade - Whipped shea (Rich Almond) less than ounce
Donna Marie Super Buttercreme 
Carol's Daughter Tui Jojoba and Shea Butter Hair Sheen
Carol's Daughter Hold & Control Smoother
Koils by Nature leave-in & water mixture (for my cornrows and my wig)

I think I like CD products, I just can't stand the smell of a few items!  I wonder why she gets such a bad rap.


----------



## Eisani

I bought some Swiss Apple tea by Tea Forte. It's rooibos tea with dark chocolate and apple. I'm gonna try it as a spritz anyway. It is delicious!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Eisani  I want some Rooibos!  (For rinsing).  Hey, thanks for the 24th dead-line.  I _might_ need it.

bronzebomb

Where are you moving?


----------



## bronzebomb

@IDareT'sHair - it's a local move. I wish I were moving back South. Right now, Maryland will have to do.

I am going to try bagging overnight (I have cornrows).  This bag rattling is getting on my nerves.


----------



## Shay72

In March I plan to buy a bunch of teas because I want to be a tea spritzing fool come spring & summer. I may not count it as a pass because I plan to taste all of them too .

Here's what I'm thinking:
I will mix both with aloe vera juice.
Growth--burdook root, horsetail, saw palmetto
Shine/Conditioning--cassia (until I finish it), catnip, moringa, fenugreek, slippery elm, amla (until I finish it)


----------



## IDareT'sHair

bronzebomb

When you mentioned "temporary housing" I thought maybe your Job had transferred you someplace.


----------



## Ltown

divachyk said:


> I seen blue malva in Walmart in the honey section. Has anyone used that before to mix in DC?



divachyk, i recall seeing that now but i was thinking at the time for drinkng and assume it was blueberry which i don't like.  I'm have to go back get that, this blue malva is hard to find and i don't see it at mountain rose.

Eisani, i onky have one long waited order


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72 said:


> In March I plan to buy a bunch of teas because *I want to be a tea spritzing fool come spring & summer. *I may not count it as a pass because I plan to taste all of them too .
> 
> Here's what I'm thinking:
> I will mix both with aloe vera juice.
> *Growth--burdook root, horsetail, saw palmetto*
> Shine/Conditioning--cassia (until I finish it), catnip, moringa, fenugreek, slippery elm, amla (until I finish it)


 
Shay72

Me too Shay

(Bolded is my growth blend w/the addition of Nettle)

I was just out there looking at Marshmallow Root Tea/Tea Bags


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ltown

I was wrong. 

I thought I saw it under Blue Mountain Rose in "Flowering Teas" but it's not there.


----------



## Ltown

IDareT'sHair said:


> Ltown
> 
> I was wrong.
> 
> I thought I saw it under Blue Mountain Rose in "Flowering Teas" but it's not there.



IDareT'sHair, you probably seen there information about the tea, which i seen but heck if you ain't got it don't put it imo.  I looked up the other names on the nada.


----------



## divachyk

Ltown and IDareT'sHair the blue malva was in liquid form and thick just like honey. I started to buy but chickened out. I assumed it would act like a humectant and be best used for warmer weather.


----------



## 13StepsAhead

Hey Divas! I'm getting a little homesick  the weekends are starting to get boring and I miss my family more, but during the week I''m fine. I have a few trips planned for April, may and June but until then I have to figure how to keep myself occupied.

Anywho, I was eyeing AO blue green algae mask from iherb because they have $4.00 international shipping. Have any of you ladies tried it? What's your thoughts?


----------



## SimJam

bajandoc86 said:


> SimJam you went to Beautiful Earth? I met the owner of Beautiful Earth today at Curly Centric Meetup. I bought her honey twist and loc butter to try.



bajandoc86

yep thats where I went. The honey twist is nice, that's what they used on my hair. 

I heard about the Curly Centric meetup late, where was it?


----------



## Golden75

Y'all got me wanting to get back on tea rinsing/ try the spritzing.  

Where are you purchasing from?  The spritzes will be good for my scalp while twisted up. I have some roobiroos.  I used that in a henna mix.


----------



## Shay72

Golden75
I plan to get mine from Vitacost & Amazon.


----------



## Shay72

In the process of assessing my stash and vendors.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72 said:


> *In the process of assessing my stash and vendors.*


 
Shay72

Let me know your assessment.  

You've helped me in the past work through my own Ignant stash.


----------



## natura87

Eisani said:


> *OKAY, I'm SETTING AN OFFICIAL DAY FOR FOLKS TO GET BACK ON THE DAMNED WAGON.* February 24th should be the last day for purchases ladies. Let's get it together!!



What are you tryna say Eisani? What are you tryna say? I can stop anytime I want to....




* hitches my black behind on the NoBuy Wagon *


----------



## natura87

I'm calling it now. If Aveyou has a Groupon/KGB/Savemore/Tippr thing or if Qhemet has a sale then I'm taking a pass.


----------



## Shay72

IDareT'sHair

I definitely know that I will no longer be using Curly Kinks or Ambrosia Hair.

I'm thinking of kicking Oyin, Qhem, and Darcy's to the curb. Just because I prefer to use vendors where I use nearly the full product line. I only use a few products from each of these.

I will continue with ayurveda but only premixed stuff like Shi Naturals Henna Gloss and the Hairveda products.

Thinking of adding Curl Junkie and Marie Dean to my list of vendors. Not sure about Bask because I would only use a few items. We shall see.

Looking at products/vendors to see which ones have ceramides in them. Claudie has a lot of products with ceramides in them and SSI and Silk Dreams have quite a few products too. 

I think I may have narrowed my oils down to the chosen few but have another oil or two I want to try.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Shay72

You always come through in a Big Way! 

Thanks for posting your thoughts. 

It really helps me re-evaluate my spending/hauling/stashing.

_*i know enso & jasmine have been eliminated*_

I guess:

Komaza
Mozeke
It's Perfectly Natural
Afroveda *?*

But they eliminated themselves.

Maybe Darcy's & Camille Rose.  If I kept DB, it would only be for the Pumpkin Exlir and CR I could possibly do without.erplexed


----------



## Eisani

Y'all keep right on holding that breath for the Qhemet sale  <---- That's from no oxygen .

I've been busy with everything from rehearsals to the gun range. I think the break in finally convinced boo's sis in law to get a weapon, which we'd suggested a long time ago.  I've been taking her out, teaching her how to shoot. She's going Tues to apply for a license and classes. 

My hair has been in a big bushy ponytail for 3 days now. I suppose I'll cowash today and rock a french braid. I'm lazy right now.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Eisani

Lawd...I wish I had a Big Bushy Ponytail!

I Agree about QB Sale.  I'm waiting on chebaby to send me that AOHC.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I agree with @natura87

I will buy any Groupon/KGB/Savemore for AveYou (even though I may not spend it).

And at this point, I may skip SSI. Has anybody heard anything?


----------



## natura87

Eisani said:


> *Y'all keep right on holding that breath for the Qhemet sale*  <---- That's from no oxygen .
> 
> I've been busy with everything from rehearsals to the gun range. I think the break in finally convinced boo's sis in law to get a weapon, which we'd suggested a long time ago.  I've been taking her out, teaching her how to shoot. She's going Tues to apply for a license and classes.
> 
> My hair has been in a big bushy ponytail for 3 days now. I suppose I'll cowash today and rock a french braid. I'm lazy right now.



I know I know.... I'm just sayin...if hell freezes over and I happen to hear about it.....


----------



## Golden75

@IDareT'sHair - Nope nothing on SSI. She usually sends an email. If I hear something, I'll post. I just want mainly the kids line. 

I really don't need anything from SSI, its a want. Hmmmm, Curls makes a kids line. I wonder if they sell it in target. Hmmmm should've grabbed it with the Aveyou sale,but i was stuck on SSI. Imma see AY cuz they should still have the 15% coupon code, I hope....

Just compared, SSI works out to be cheaper.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Golden75

G, 

I'm thinking I might just skip SSI (unless it's 30%) and wait on Marie Dean's next Sale.


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair - yeh u got me thinking bout that MD.  I was thinking the same thing.  Imma do some research on hair products for da chilren.  I just think her bottles are so cute & baby cuz will love it!  So maybe just get her stuff & hold out for MD


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75

Girl...if SSI don't come wid it and come correct, Imma KIM


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Thinking out my Regi for Tuesday.  More than likely, I should finish up this Liter of Oyin.  

I have several things almost used up, so I'll be working through those.  

By April 1st, I'd like to have at least 4-5 _*various*_ things completely used up.


----------



## chebaby

chello everyone
im deep conditioning on dry hair with claudies protein right now. then ill shampoo and condition and detangle with devacare one condition and leave all of it in. 
yesterday my hair was so cute by accident lol. i was playing in my hair the night before and did the conditioner only method with the back of my hair and went to bed. when i woke up i didnt feel like doing my hair over so i put the top in a ballerina bun and had the back left out and curly(using devacare one conditioner as a leave in gives my definition that a gel should without the crunch).
i went to lush yesterday and met akakristin from youtube and she asked me did i do videos because my hair was so cute


----------



## chebaby

T you know i got you on the heavy cream


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> chello everyone
> im deep conditioning on dry hair with claudies protein right now. then ill shampoo and condition and detangle with devacare one condition and leave all of it in.
> yesterday my hair was so cute by accident lol. i was playing in my hair the night before and did the conditioner only method with the back of my hair and went to bed. when i woke up i didnt feel like doing my hair over so i put the top in a ballerina bun and had the back left out and curly(using devacare one conditioner as a leave in gives my definition that a gel should without the crunch).
> *i went to lush yesterday and met akakristin from youtube and she asked me did i do videos because my hair was so cute*


 
chebaby

Say What?????  I always Knew You were a Star!


----------



## chebaby

Eisani said:


> *OKAY, I'm SETTING AN OFFICIAL DAY FOR FOLKS TO GET BACK ON THE DAMNED WAGON.* February 24th should be the last day for purchases ladies. Let's get it together!!


lol ok. im in. i think im done purchasing everything.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My Hair is feeling really good today. I used Claudie Hairline & Temple Balm Revitalizer and it's feeling pretty good.

I've been playing out in my Stash and found a few more things I didn't know I had.

Yeah, after the 24th, I'm ready to get back on the N/B Train. *woot woot*

The only time I plan to break it for is: Marie Dean and/or AveYou (Groupon).

I still think I may skip SheScentIt. I'm getting out of the mood. 

Hmp. She shoulda' caught me while the getting was good.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Say What?????  I always Knew You were a Star!


girl i was cheesin when she told me that lol. i said i was gonna start a youtube but i need a good camera and i need to lose the 10 pounds that the camera will add


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> My Hair is feeling really good today. I used Claudie Hairline & Temple Balm Revitalizer and it's feeling pretty good.
> 
> I've been playing out in my Stash and found a few more things I didn't know I had.
> 
> Yeah, after the 24th, I'm ready to get back on the N/B Train. *woot woot*
> 
> The only time I plan to break it for is: Marie Dean and/or AveYou (Groupon).
> 
> I still think I may skip SheScentIt. I'm getting out of the mood.
> 
> Hmp. *She shoulda' caught me while the getting was good*.


these vendors better act like they know cause once the spurrit moves on its gone


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *girl i was cheesin when she told me that lol. i said i was gonna start a youtube but i need a good camera and i need to lose the 10 pounds that the camera will add*


 
chebaby 

Hmp. You might as well.

_*cackles at the 10lbs...but you know you right*...._


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> these vendors better act like they know *cause once the spurrit moves on its gone*


 
@chebaby

Yeah. The PayNah Spurrrrrt done moved on up outta these here Fangas!

Kyra took SSI's monnneeee (and Kyra 'nem wasn't even on the list)


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Hmp. You might as well.
> 
> _*cackles at the 10lbs...but you know you right*...._


girl that camera be tellin all kinda lies i cant risk it yet


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Yeah. The PayNah Spurrrrrt done moved on up outta these here Fangas!
> 
> Kyra took SSI's monnneeee (and Kyra 'nem wasn't even on the list)


lol. i gotta go see what else kyra got. i dont think ive ever been on her site, or maybe i have been and it just wasnt memorable


----------



## bajandoc86

How y'all ladies doing today?

I ran a 5.6k today!  *woot woot* I ran it in a time of 35mins 12 secs......it was my first 5k, and I'm so stinking excited I didn't become breathless half way and have to be carted off the road on a stretcher. 

I came 189th out of 3065 women  I think I need to buy some hair products as a gift to myself. I am looking at that SSI sale. I am done waiting on that QB sale - too many other things I want to try.

I bought some more stuff to make teas for spritzing.....rosehip berries and saw palmetto.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *girl that camera be tellin all kinda lies* i cant risk it yet


 
chebaby

Chile..lyin' like a Cheap Rug.



chebaby said:


> lol. i gotta go see what else kyra got. i dont think ive ever been on her site, or *maybe i have been and it just wasnt memorable*


 
There's not much there.  I can't wait to try that Hemp Conditioner tho'.


----------



## chebaby

bajandoc86 said:


> How y'all ladies doing today?
> 
> I ran a 5.6k today!  *woot woot* I ran it in a time of 35mins 12 secs......it was my first 5k, and I'm so stinking excited I didn't become breathless half way and have to be carted off the road on a stretcher.
> 
> I came 189th out of 3065 women  I think I need to buy some hair products as a gift to myself. I am looking at that SSI sale. I am done waiting on that QB sale - too many other things I want to try.
> 
> I bought some more stuff to make teas for spritzing.....rosehip berries and saw palmetto.


thats freaking amazing. congrats!!!
ive been working out for a week and usually can only do 35-40 minutes on  the treadmill before im ready to pass out. today i wore ankle weights and it somehow stopped my legs from burning and i was able to walk for an hour. usually my legs hurt after 10 minutes but i dont be sweating so i have to keep on until i start pouring with sweat. today with the weights were easy peasy. i got those weight yesterday from tj maxx for like $3, i also got some 3 pound dumbells for like $5.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Chile..lyin' like a Cheap Rug.
> 
> 
> 
> There's not much there.  I can't wait to try that Hemp Conditioner tho'.


 @ the rug comment lol.

i cant wait to try it either but im loving devacare right now.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

Um....But did you get the Pank Flat-Iron?

bajandoc86

That is Wonderful.  So what are you buying to Celebrate?  You betta' hurry up before 02/24.  

Thangs 'bout to be on lockdown up in this piece!adlock2:


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> @ the rug comment lol.
> 
> i cant wait to try it either *but im loving devacare right now.*


 
chebaby

What is that?  Devacare low-poo/ no-poo or who-poo?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

So, I'm waiting on:

Claudie
Kyra
Hair Trigger
Dried Flowers
Marie Dean
Shi-Naturals

This all.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Um....But did you get the Pank Flat-Iron?
> 
> @bajandoc86
> 
> That is Wonderful.  So what are you buying to Celebrate?  You betta' hurry up before 02/24.
> 
> Thangs 'bout to be on lockdown up in this piece!adlock2:


no i passed on it. they had a bunch of T3s and babybliss irons so im sure i can go back later and get one. im tryna lay off flat ironing for a while anyway.



IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> What is that?  Devacare low-poo/ no-poo or who-poo?


lol the one condition. surprisingly i dont like the deva curl one condition but i love the devacare one condition


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> no i passed on it. they had a bunch of T3s and babybliss irons so im sure i can go back later and get one. im tryna lay off flat ironing for a while anyway.
> 
> 
> lol the one condition. surprisingly *i dont like the deva curl one condition but i love the devacare one condition*


 
@chebaby

I agree. You can always pick those up at TJ's and/or Marshall's.

    why did I read bolded 3 times before I got it??.. SMH


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> I agree. You can always pick those up at TJ's and/or Marshall's.
> 
> why did I read bolded 3 times before I got it??.. SMH


lmao yea its crazy. deva care and deva curl and i think theres a deva color or something like that lol.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

Hmp.

Imma leave all them Deva's alone. 

Cause Lawd knows I'd go up in there and get the wrong thang...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

IDareT'sHair said:


> So, I'm waiting on:
> 
> Claudie
> Kyra
> Hair Trigger
> Dried Flowers
> Marie Dean
> Shi-Naturals
> 
> This all.


 
Oh yeah, and a Box of Burdock Root Teabags. I'm 'bout to be a tea rinsing/tea spritzin' fool.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Hmp.
> 
> Imma leave all them Deva's alone.
> 
> Cause Lawd knows I'd go up in there and get the wrong thang...


lol


IDareT'sHair said:


> Oh yeah, and a Box of Burdock Root Teabags. I'm 'bout to be a tea rinsing/tea spritzin' fool.


girl you got some good stuff coming.
im thinking about going back to ayurveda powders


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> lol
> 
> girl you got some good stuff coming.
> *im thinking about going back to ayurveda powders*


 
@chebaby

Naw...I ain't going back there Them thangs stank too bad

And they too messy.


----------



## SimJam

glad to see the spurit is being reigned in LOLOL

Im sure if saw something i wanted I probably would have dipped and rolled wid da spurit too,but really nothing has piqued my interest.

Im finally getting a chance to go to Fl this friday ... ticket bought already, so I'll finally get to play with my hairveda purchases from BF and also some purabody stuff i think muru muru moisture milk and maybe some other things (i dont remember what I ordered)


----------



## IDareT'sHair

SimJam

That's Good SimJ!  I'm excited for you.  

Yeah, the Spurrrrt is 'bout to leave until June (or AveYou and/or Marie Dean) whichever comes 1st.

Glad you'll finally get your packages!  That will be Fun!


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Naw...I ain't going back there Them thangs stank too bad
> 
> And they too messy.


lol i really only like henna and amla but i dont think im going back to henna


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> lol i really only like henna and amla but i dont think im going back to henna


 
@chebaby

Yeah, girl, I was done with Ayurvedic when my Ex-Boss said: "I smell Curry Chicken" in the meeting. Do Ya'll Smell That?.....

*DONE*


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Yeah, girl, I was done with Ayurvedic when my Ex-Boss said: "I smell Curry Chicken" in the meeting. Do Ya'll Smell That?.....
> 
> *DONE*


 i woulda been like "yea i smelled it as soon as i walked in here"


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *i woulda been like "yea i smelled it as soon as i walked in here"*


 
chebaby

Girl....  It was a mess.  I was too thru.


----------



## chebaby

i should probably rinse out this claudie protein now lol. im getting real sleepy lol.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Girl....  It was a mess.  I was too thru.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *i should probably rinse out this claudie protein now lol.* im getting real sleepy lol.


 
chebaby

What are you following up with?


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> I agree. You can always pick those up at TJ's and/or Marshall's.
> 
> *why did I read bolded 3 times before I got it??.. SMH*


 
IDareT'sHair - Me too.  Was about to read it out loud to see if that helped.

Er, eh  whats Hair Trigger?


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> What are you following up with?


come clean and devacare one condition.
but its cold i just wanna stay in bed


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75

Some Hair Oil Brownie was telling me about.  Lita talks about it in the HOTs Thread.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> come clean and devacare one condition.
> but its cold *i just wanna stay in bed*


 
chebaby

I know it. 

I wish I was off for Pres. Day tomorrow, but sadly I am not.


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Yeah, girl, I was done with Ayurvedic when my Ex-Boss said: "I smell Curry Chicken" in the meeting. Do Ya'll Smell That?.....
> 
> *DONE*


----------



## Golden75

chebaby said:


> i woulda been like "yea i smelled it as soon as i walked in here"


 


Lawwwd I got tears in my eyes


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Golden75
> 
> Some Hair Oil Brownie was telling me about. Lita talks about it in the HOTs Thread.


 
IDareT'sHair - thats where I first saw it.  Couldn't remember which thread.


----------



## natura87

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Yeah, girl, I was done with Ayurvedic when my Ex-Boss said: "I smell Curry Chicken" in the meeting. Do Ya'll Smell That?.....
> 
> *DONE*



 I love Curry chicken as much as the next person but OHMAGAWD!

I would have been like ~no~


----------



## natura87

I am waiting on...

My KBN Butter
Hairveda
Sage
DArcy's Botanicals


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75 said:


>


 


Golden75 said:


> *Lawwwd I got tears in my eyes*


 
@Golden75

Girl...I was *done* and it was all White Folks in the room. (Other than me & the Boss).erplexed



Golden75 said:


> @IDareT'sHair - *thats where I first saw it. Couldn't remember which thread*.


 
@Golden75

Yep. In that HOTs Thread. I got a 12 ounce bottle. I hope it doesn't irritate my scalp.



natura87 said:


> I love Curry chicken as much as the next person but OHMAGAWD!
> 
> *I would have been like ~no~*


 
@natura87

Hmp. I wanted to hit him.



natura87 said:


> I am waiting on...
> 
> My KBN Butter
> Hairveda
> Sage
> DArcy's Botanicals


 
@natura87

Good List.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Yeah, girl, I was done with Ayurvedic when my Ex-Boss said: "I smell Curry Chicken" in the meeting. Do Ya'll Smell That?.....
> 
> *DONE*


 


chebaby said:


> i woulda been like "yea i smelled it as soon as i walked in here"


 
.....


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

What's Up Ms. B?  How'd your Hair turn out?


----------



## Brownie518

Right now, I'm still waiting on:

Carol's Daughter - shipped
Silk Dreams - shipped
Hair Trigger - shipped
It's Perfectly Natural
Marie Dean

What's the 24th? Are we back on lockdown then?


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair - Found it.  Bookmarked the site.  Once I bust down some of these aides I got I may order, or if there is a sale first.  Am I wrong or are they really charging $5 to scent it?  Thats throwing me off.  Or is it a whole bottle of fragrance oil?


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> What's Up Ms. B? How'd your Hair turn out?


 

IDareT'sHair

Hey, girl!!  I'm chillin at work perplexed). My hair came out great!! Shinin' and swangin' (according to SO)

That Coffee & Kokum over the Shi Natural Tea is the s**t!!!


----------



## Brownie518

Golden75 said:


> @IDareT'sHair - Found it. Bookmarked the site. Once I bust down some of these aides I got I may order, or if there is a sale first. Am I wrong or are they really charging $5 to scent it? Thats throwing me off. Or is it a whole bottle of fragrance oil?


 
Golden75

Hmph, I was looking at that. It says, if I'm not mistaken, that it comes premixed...so that means they mix the fragrance in the Trigger? erplexed


----------



## Golden75

Brownie518 said:


> @Golden75
> 
> Hmph, I was looking at that. It says, if I'm not mistaken, that it comes premixed...so that means they mix the fragrance in the Trigger? erplexed


 
Brownie518 - Fo' $5?  I cannot believe the fragrance ain't included.  Dat some mess! I got some fragrance oil, just remembered.  Vanilla I think.  I'm debating cause I want some explosive growth!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> @IDareT'sHair
> 
> Hey, girl!!  I'm chillin at work perplexed). *My hair came out great!! Shinin' and swangin' (according to SO)*
> 
> That Coffee & Kokum over the Shi Natural Tea is the s**t!!!


 
Brownie518 

Hmp. 

Lawd...I know that Brutha' was wantin' to get his Massage On!...inocchio



Brownie518 said:


> @Golden75
> 
> Hmph, I was looking at that. It says, if I'm not mistaken, *that it comes premixed...so that means they mix the fragrance in the Trigger?* erplexed


 
Brownie518 Golden75

Well I'll just take mine Stanky, cause I wasn't givin' them no extra fivedolla for that.


----------



## bajandoc86

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Yeah, girl, I was done with Ayurvedic when my Ex-Boss said: "I smell Curry Chicken" in the meeting. Do Ya'll Smell That?.....
> 
> *DONE*




    HILARIOUS!

chebaby Thanks! I usually run 30-45 mins on the treadmill, but I do it in intervals (run for 10 mins; walk on incline for 2), so I was nervous about attempting to run the ENTIRE race with no breaks.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> Right now, I'm still waiting on:
> 
> Carol's Daughter - shipped
> Silk Dreams - shipped
> Hair Trigger - shipped
> It's Perfectly Natural
> Marie Dean
> 
> *What's the 24th? Are we back on lockdown then?*


 
Brownie518 

According to Eisani she wants all this mess to STOP on 02/24

My only breaks will be: Groupon and/or Marie Dean.  Cause I gots to get my MD on.


----------



## Golden75

See, imma a mess! What size y'all get? I was thinking bout the 8oz, but may do the 12. Let me check the shipping on the 12....

Lawwwd I did not see that 32oz!  WOW!!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Eisani said:


> *OKAY, I'm SETTING AN OFFICIAL DAY FOR FOLKS TO GET BACK ON THE DAMNED WAGON.* February 24th should be the last day for purchases ladies. Let's get it together!!


 
BUMPING for Brownie518

Don't try to play like you ain't see this......


----------



## chebaby

i still aint do my hair yet. i may leave it in for a few more hours


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> i still aint do my hair yet. i may leave it in for a few more hours


 
chebaby

I remember when I was a Newbie and I read this post where some girl said she left DC'er in her hair a Week! 

SMH

Ewwwww


----------



## Golden75

My fingah on da triggah for da trigger!    But dem claims of explosive growth, have me like whoa!  Lawd help me.... Nope imma wait.  I got enought thangs I need to work on.  

Thank you Lawd for helping me


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> BUMPING for @Brownie518
> 
> Don't try to play like you ain't see this......


 

IDareT'sHair

 

Nah, I'm good for now. I need to reup on some true staples probably next week or so (AntiSnap, CPR). I will take advantage if CD has a good discount, though.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> I remember when I was a Newbie and I read this post where some girl said she left DC'er in her hair a Week!
> 
> SMH
> 
> Ewwwww


 
Sheeeeeiiiiiitttt, I used to work with a girl who would come to work with her relaxer still in her hair!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  Her hair was no longer than a snap and chewed to bits. We always wondered why. We all started yelling and made her go start rinsing her hair while one of us ran to the drugstore for neutralizing shampoo and conditioner.  She was like "Girl, what, I always do my touch ups like this."


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

Are you getting most of your CD on CD's website or on HSN?

Yeah, I have no plans to buy anything else.  Jamaicanoils has 15% off for President's Day.

I wouldn't mind having another bottle of Extra Dark JBCO, but I don't want to pay shipping.


----------



## Eisani

YES, 24th means party over, out of time *in my Prince voice*. I too will break for a groupon/savemore deal. Maybe, maybe MD. We gotta pull ourselves together. Speaking of pulling together, my hair is still in a ponytail . Boo is having a poker party tonight and suggested I "get myself together". I told him they were his company, not mine and they have to stay downstairs.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *Sheeeeeiiiiiitttt, I used to work with a girl who would come to work with her relaxer still in her hair!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  Her hair was no longer than a snap and chewed to bits*. We always wondered why. *We all started yelling and made her go start rinsing her hair while one of us ran to the drugstore for neutralizing shampoo and conditioner.  She was like "Girl, what, I always do my touch ups like this."*


 
Brownie518 


Lawd..... 

I just Holla'd out Loud!   

Girl....I Needed this Laugh.  

This is one Crazy Thread!    

I wish I coulda' seen that.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Eisani said:


> *YES, 24th means party over, out of time *in my Prince voice*.* I too will break for a groupon/savemore deal. Maybe, maybe MD. *We gotta pull ourselves together.* Speaking of pulling together, my hair is still in a ponytail . Boo is having a poker party tonight and suggested I "get myself together". I told him they were his company, not mine and they have to stay downstairs.


 
@Eisani

This is so true..... We were doing so good too.

Cute about the Poka' Par'Tay. 

Maybe Mr. Boo will win some cash and you can get your Shop on.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> I remember when I was a Newbie and I read this post where some girl said she left DC'er in her hair a Week!
> 
> SMH
> 
> Ewwwww


how you leave it in all week? she musta been walking around with a bag on everyday
you know my hair woulda been mush city lol. im not worried cause this is protein.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75 said:


> My fingah on da triggah for da trigger!  *But dem claims of explosive growth, have me like whoa!* Lawd help me.... *Nope imma wait*. I got enought thangs I need to work on.
> 
> Thank you Lawd for helping me


 
@Golden75

Good Girl. 

I hope it don't tear up my Scalp tryna' Explode.


----------



## chebaby

Brownie518 said:


> Sheeeeeiiiiiitttt, I used to work with a girl who would come to work with her relaxer still in her hair!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  Her hair was no longer than a snap and chewed to bits. We always wondered why. We all started yelling and made her go start rinsing her hair while one of us ran to the drugstore for neutralizing shampoo and conditioner.  She was like "Girl, what, I always do my touch ups like this."


 what an idiot lol.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *how you leave it in all week?* she musta been walking around with a bag on everyday
> *you know my hair woulda been mush city lol*. im not worried cause this is protein.


 
@chebaby

And Stanky

I don't care how good it smelled on Day #1 by Day #3 it was Stankin'.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> Are you getting most of your CD on CD's website or on HSN?
> 
> Yeah, I have no plans to buy anything else. Jamaicanoils has 15% off for President's Day.
> 
> I wouldn't mind having another bottle of Extra Dark JBCO, but I don't want to pay shipping.


 
IDareT'sHair

I get it from whichever one has a deal.  When CD site had 20%, I got from there with my extra 10%. HSN had the special prices on those sets, so I got those. I'll be getting it from her site next, cuz I just want Smoothies and Chocolate conditioner.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> According to @Eisani she wants all this mess to STOP on 02/24
> 
> My only breaks will be: Groupon and/or Marie Dean. Cause I gots to get my MD on.


 

Ahh, I see.... Well, I think I signed on to go until February.  I might stock up on those staples and then take a break in March.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

That Chocolate Conditioner is High.

I just saw Hairitage had up a new Cocoaloe.  But not the Coffee.erplexed

It sounds like it's for Naturals.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> That Chocolate Conditioner is High.
> 
> I just saw Hairitage had up a new Cocoaloe. But not the Coffee.erplexed
> 
> It sounds like it's for Naturals.


 
IDareT'sHair

I've never gotten it at full price. I love it, too!! 

I gotta keep an eye on Hairitage


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> @IDareT'sHair
> 
> I've never gotten it at full price. I love it, too!!
> 
> *I gotta keep an eye on Hairitage*


 
Brownie518

Me Too


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Yeah, um..the 24th will be here before you know it.

So, I gotta see what I can see.

Brownie518 Eisani


----------



## Brownie518

I'll do another No Buy round once I get my staples straightened out.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518

Yeah, I want to get back on the Wagon...

I just bought some Lee Stafford. I've really been wanting more of that and wasn't going to order it again from the UK.....and now Ulta has it. 

So I had to jump on that. B1 G1 50% & Free Shipping over $25.00.


----------



## chebaby

just finished my hair and waiting on it to dry. i freaking love that claudie protein conditioner imma get another one before this no buy starts lol.

i got a lot of good deep conditioning masks i need to get to. i know i wont be using rehab as a deep conditioner again until the summer when my hair is really thirsty.

but i got shea moisture purification(which i cant wait to use/try), jasmines a&s, a corner of deep fix, morrocan oil conditioner, macadamia naturals conditioner and a few more i cant even think of.

while i was washing my hair i realized i only have about an ounce of come clean left and then the only cleanser i have after that is devacurl no poo, but no actual shampoo. i guess i better get it before the 24th huh


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@chebaby

You do have some Good Stuff to get to!

Girl...you should just gone & get a 16 ounce of Claudie Protein. 

Her Site is Closed until she gets the orders out from this last Sale.

She didn't say 'when' it'll be back up.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> You do have some Good Stuff to get to!
> 
> Girl...you should just gone & get a 16 ounce of Claudie Protein.
> 
> *Her Site is Closed until she gets the orders out from this last Sale.
> 
> She didn't say 'when' it'll be back up*  .


say what this ***** gonna make me wait to get the ONE product i actually like aww hell naw lol.


----------



## chebaby

wth is wrong with LHCF? that said h,e,f,f,a not bi#ch lol.


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair said:
			
		

> @Golden75
> 
> Good Girl.
> 
> I hope it don't tear up my Scalp tryna' Explode.



IDareT'sHair - that was my other thought. I need some more results/reviews

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75 said:


> @IDareT'sHair -* that was my other thought. I need some more results/reviews*
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


 
Golden75

Girl...I hope you don't hear me on here Cryin'from the Explosion.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

Yeah, the site is closed until all orders are shipped out.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

I see CD has Free Shipping for President's Day.


----------



## Shay72

I was supposed to go to a meetup today to get rid of these last little products I don't want. Yeah, that didn't happen. I came home after personal training and knocked the f out. Then had to make myself get up and do my hair since it is hair day .

Did some research and found out the CJ sale last year was 20% off and free shipping over $100. I was hoping for a bigger % off but I do love the free shipping too.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> Yeah, I want to get back on the Wagon...
> 
> I just bought some Lee Stafford. I've really been wanting more of that and wasn't going to order it again from the UK.....and now Ulta has it.
> 
> So I had to jump on that. B1 G1 50% & Free Shipping over $25.00.


 
IDareT'sHair

What did you get from Lee Stafford? I've never used that line.


----------



## robot.

the hair trigger stuff sounds interesting. reminds me of something i was looking at on etsy: http://www.etsy.com/listing/90382703/super-potent-jamaican-black-castor-oil


----------



## Golden75

robot. said:
			
		

> the hair trigger stuff sounds interesting. reminds me of something i was looking at on etsy: http://www.etsy.com/listing/90382703/super-potent-jamaican-black-castor-oil



Sounds very similar.  Seems like errybody making growth aides.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> @IDareT'sHair
> 
> *What did you get from Lee Stafford?* I've never used that line.


 
Brownie518

The Growth Treatment  Yeah, it's new to the US.  I've bought it before from the UK.


----------



## Eisani

chebaby he ffa has been outlawed round these parts forever. I read that and was like I know dat don't say ******


----------



## robot.

http://www.etsy.com/listing/87918471/springy-spirals-hairdressing-4-oz?ref=v1_other_1

i read the ingredients for this and immediately thought "why even bother?!"


----------



## divachyk

Hope everyone had a great day. I've been nail polish swatching all day. Still have some polishes remaining. I'm off tomorrow. This here head getting some TLC tomorrow.


----------



## chebaby

Eisani said:


> @chebaby he ffa has been outlawed round these parts forever. I read that and was like I know dat don't say ******


lmao once i saw they blocked it and it had the same  amount of letters i was like let me clarify thatim not that mean lol.


----------



## Seamonster

chebaby what did I miss? who? what? where?


----------



## Ltown

Hi ladies!

Eisani, good idea lock down 
bajandoc86, congratulations on your run!  I have been trying to pick up jogging on treadmill everyday.

I guess there is no more lockdown on thread being too long we are up there. 

On hair, i did my hair fri plan to do a dye, tea rinse, protein tx today. I'm looking for steam flat iron i seen post somewhere on the forum so when i do straighten i get that extra ump!

Still waiting for SD, hope i like it. I still have 3 jars of jasmine, enso butters and alot of odds stash don't look bad.  All the butters that i don't like on dry hair are being used up on wet.  My next use up will be pure smoothie that i will mix with ayurveda powders.  I need to dip in the big alter ego jar and use it up.


----------



## natura87

I had the day off so I took my neice(7) and little cousin(3) shopping. They made out like bandits . Outfits, ice cream, riding the carousel...they were knocked out before we even got home. I stopped into Sephora and got some CD Hair Milk, and then stopped in another shop and grabbed a leave in conditionr from the little kids Mixed Chicks line.

This morning I washed with CJ Deep Fix, finished my bask sample and tried the Qhemet Honeybush Gel (Thanks Che)


----------



## chebaby

chello chello chello everyone
im in a chipped mood for some reason. anyway my hair turned out ok last night from the conditioner only method except it took something like 6 hours to dry  then i had to do a pineappe to sleep and when i woke up the front looked crazy lol. i would have worn it if it was the weekend but i was not going to work like that so i bunned the top and wore the back out. gonna scarf it and wear it like this until the back looks fudged up lmao.
also let me note that yall know the front of my hair is loose waves and with too much product will look limp and straight. well its so weird that a heavy conditioner like devacare actually made all of my hair have a good aount of texture. the back looked like a very defined w&g but the front looked like a braid out if i had time to let my hair dry i would do this all the time.


----------



## chebaby

natural, you just reminded me i have a full bottle of CD hair milk. i miss it when it was in the brown bottle. she claims its the same product but i get the feeling its not. this one is way thicked than the old one but i hope i like this one just as much. cd hair milk used to me a HG/staple for me.


----------



## beautyaddict1913

Hello ladies. I'm thinking about putting the Ayurvedic oils in the trash! I'm never buying anymore of them thangs from Rahmeesh and nems' grocery store! They all have mineral oil in them, they stank, and they do not soften my hair! I bought 3 bottles at 5 bucks each and I hate to waste money but I will take the L for this one lol. I have premixed Ayurvedic oils from Njoi, Claudie, and Hairveda - I will just stick to those! I've been too tired to do my hair all weekend so I'm just now doing my henna. I will steam with Hairveda Sitrinillah tonight and sleep in it. I used up an SSI honey rinse last week and I'm well on my way to using up qhemets gel. Still going to wet bun at least until April, then I will figure something else out!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@beautyaddict1913

Didn't I tell ya'll that mess stank!... 

I been done left that mess alone. 

Give me my pre-mixed oils any day.

And you're right, they are FULL of Mineral Oil *yuk*


----------



## natura87

I want my packages!!

Tryna be patient


----------



## mkd

Hi ladies! I just cAught up on the last ten pages and I am lolol so hard.  I tried to hang with the Ayurvedic oils too but I can't do it, too much work and they stink.  

I am so disappointed to say this, but I don't think my hair likes steaming with moisture dc.  It makes my hair over conditioned and frizzy.  With protein conditioners, it's perfect.


----------



## natura87

IDareT'sHair said:


> @beautyaddict1913
> 
> Didn't I tell ya'll that mess stank!...
> 
> I been done left that mess alone.
> 
> Give me my pre-mixed oils any day.
> 
> And you're right, they are FULL of Mineral Oil *yuk*



This reminds me I have a Groupon to a local Indian Store and I hope what I buy doesnt stank.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

mkd said:


> Hi ladies! I just cAught up on the last ten pages and I am lolol so hard. I tried to hang with the Ayurvedic oils too but I can't do it, too much work and they stink.
> 
> *I am so disappointed to say this, but I don't think my hair likes steaming with moisture dc. It makes my hair over conditioned and frizzy. With protein conditioners, it's perfect.*


 
mkd

Interesting.  At least you found out 'early on' what Steaming Method your Hair 'prefers' before you messed up something.

It's always good to catch that kind of stuff 'early' before it does any long-term damage.



natura87 said:


> *This reminds me I have a Groupon to a local Indian Store and I hope what I buy doesnt stank.*


 
natura87

Gurl....  Errthang in there STANK!


----------



## natura87

IDareT'sHair said:


> mkd
> 
> Interesting.  At least you found out 'early on' what Steaming Method your Hair 'prefers' before you messed up something.
> 
> It's always good to catch that kind of stuff 'early' before it does any long-term damage.
> 
> 
> 
> natura87
> 
> Gurl....  Errthang in there STANK!




The Rosewater too? Awwww hayle


----------



## beautyaddict1913

Yup natura even the rosewater lol.

T I was falling out laughing at the curry chicken lol!!!


----------



## natura87

That aint right.  Vatika oil doesnt smell that bad...if you catch the whiff quick..


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@beautyaddict1913

I don't know what I had in my po' little hurr that day. I think maybe Neem or Brahmi. 

It stank tho'.

@natura87 Yeah beauty is right. Even rosewata'.  Hmp.  Yeah, you betta' make that Whiff-Quick.


----------



## chebaby

hey beauty i havent talked to you in forever.lol.
im about to order somethig from cd because she has free shipping and giving away a free macadamia heat protectant with $40 purchase and i really want to try it.

i think im gonna get her new acai face stuff and her chocolat smmothing lotion.


----------



## beautyaddict1913

Shay72 said:


> Messing with Tastiredbone
> http://www.naturaleehaircare.com/



Shay72 now fooling with YOU I want the herbal oil and coco banana creme!


----------



## Golden75

robot. said:
			
		

> http://www.etsy.com/listing/87918471/springy-spirals-hairdressing-4-oz?ref=v1_other_1
> 
> i read the ingredients for this and immediately thought "why even bother?!"



 say what now! I can take some Vaseline & add olive oil and I got the same product  who da haylllll would buy that!?!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@chebaby

Gello-Ms. Che!

@Brownie518 loves that Chocolate Stuff.

I have talked to @mkd and beautyaddict1913 forever! 

Hi Ladies, I'm glad you are both back. *missed you*


----------



## Ltown

mkd said:


> Hi ladies! I just cAught up on the last ten pages and I am lolol so hard. I tried to hang with the Ayurvedic oils too but I can't do it, too much work and they stink.
> 
> I am so disappointed to say this, but I don't think my hair likes steaming with moisture dc. It makes my hair over conditioned and frizzy. With protein conditioners, it's perfect.


 
mkd, our hair looks to be the same texture and steaming did that for me it wasn't it for me. I just use heat cap and get what I need, and protein is my homie, use it all the time, leave-ins, dc. Protein is what bringing my hair back. 



beautyaddict1913 said:


> Hello ladies. I'm thinking about putting the Ayurvedic oils in the trash! I'm never buying anymore of them thangs from Rahmeesh and nems' grocery store! They all have mineral oil in them, they stank, and they do not soften my hair! I bought 3 bottles at 5 bucks each and I hate to waste money but I will take the L for this one lol. I have premixed Ayurvedic oils from Njoi, Claudie, and Hairveda - I will just stick to those! I've been too tired to do my hair all weekend so I'm just now doing my henna. I will steam with Hairveda Sitrinillah tonight and sleep in it. I used up an SSI honey rinse last week and I'm well on my way to using up qhemets gel. Still going to wet bun at least until April, then I will figure something else out!


 
beautyaddict1913, what you don't like ayurvedic oils I'm more of the powder person the oils are a little too oily but I have some to use up, probably use them as oil rinses. How that claudie protein spray work for you? 

IDareT'sHair, when is claudie next sale after the 24th? I miss the sale not realizing I do like the revitalizer which is a quick protein. I catch her next time.


----------



## beautyaddict1913

Thanks for welcoming me back Che and T! I see I missed the vendor list! Y'all know I love lists lol. My vendors for this year are Claudies, Curl Junkie, BearFruitHair, UFD, Darcy's, hairitage, and Saravun. I know this will change 6 times between now and BF but this is today's list lol.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ltown

I don't know when her next Sale will be?  I know she's closed right now until she gets all the orders out.

She did not say when she would re-open or when she would be having another Sale.erplexed


----------



## beautyaddict1913

Ltown I didn't get the pure oils from ayurnatural beauty. I got the ones from the local grocers and they have cones, mineral oil, and a lil extra stankonia too lol. They don't make my hair soft when I use them to ok rinse/pre-poo/HOT


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@beautyaddict1913

Speaking of Hairitage....she listed a couple new products. Her Coffee Creme is ready, it's called "Jar of Joe". I had a Sample and it's wonderful...

I think it's a little 'pricey' = $10.00+ some change for 2 ounces. (She need to work on that price). 

But she said Coffee Oil etc...is expensive. SMH.


----------



## Ltown

IDareT'sHair said:


> @beautyaddict1913
> 
> Speaking of Hairitage....she listed a couple new products. Her Coffee Creme is ready, it's called "Jar of Joe". I had a Sample and it's wonderful...
> 
> I think it's a little 'pricey' = $10.00+ some change for 2 ounces. (She need to work on that price).
> 
> But she said Coffee Oil etc...is expensive. SMH.


 
@IDareT'sHair I don't see hairitage new stuff listed?


----------



## Brownie518

robot. said:


> http://www.etsy.com/listing/87918471/springy-spirals-hairdressing-4-oz?ref=v1_other_1
> 
> i read the ingredients for this and immediately thought "why even bother?!"



This made me 

Ingredients: Olive Oil, Mineral Oil, Petroletum


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ltown said:


> @IDareT'sHair I don't hairitage new stuff listed?


 

Ltown

The 1st item is "new" Cocoaloe Hydrator?  That's never been listed before.

The "Jar of Joe" you might have to convo her on.


----------



## Brownie518

Ltown said:


> @IDareT'sHair I don't hairitage new stuff listed?



Ltown

She bought it...







I kid, I kid....


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> This made me
> 
> Ingredients: Olive Oil, *Mineral Oil, Petroletum *


 
Brownie518

That has to be some kind of sick joke.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

I bought mine (Last Night).  When I looked this a.m. it was still listed.

So....*cough* someone else musta' bought one.


----------



## beautyaddict1913

Thanks T. The jar of joe aint showin up for me


----------



## IDareT'sHair

beautyaddict1913 said:


> @Ltown I didn't get the pure oils from ayurnatural beauty. I got the ones from the local grocers and they have cones, mineral oil, *and a lil extra stankonia too lol.* They don't make my hair soft when I use them to ok rinse/pre-poo/HOT


 

@beautyaddict1913

Lawd.. Geezus!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@beautyaddict1913

I said Ya'll gots to Convo Her.


----------



## beautyaddict1913

Brownie518 said:


> This made me
> 
> Ingredients: Olive Oil, Mineral Oil, Petroletum



Tuh and it's $8 lol. Making Dax look like a much better deal


----------



## beautyaddict1913

IDareT'sHair said:


> Brownie518
> 
> That has to be some kind of sick joke.



Lmaooooooooo!  I died laughing at a sick joke! It dayum shole is lol. She coulda at LEAST put paraffin liquidum or whatever the gourmet term for mineral oil is lol


----------



## chebaby

hey T


----------



## IDareT'sHair

beautyaddict1913

She left out all the durn Propolyene Glycol and all the Parabens.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *hey T*


 
chebaby

Hey Star! 

Glad I _remembered_ that crazy Post Office was closed today  Will drop that in the mail in the a.m.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Hey Star!
> 
> Glad I _remembered_ that crazy Post Office was closed today Will drop that in the mail in the a.m.


 i know i had to go to the PO today to then realized it was closed


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> i know i had to go to the PO today to then realized it was closed


 
chebaby

Good thing I remembered before I left for work.  I think I've swapped this thang with you at least twice.

SMH.


----------



## beautyaddict1913

IDareT'sHair said:


> beautyaddict1913
> 
> She left out all the durn Propolyene Glycol and all the Parabens.



Yea all of the good stuff lol. Wasn't even considerate enough to throw in any diazolidinyl urea for that $8 lol


----------



## IDareT'sHair

beautyaddict1913

Lawd...Beauty....

Where were the Dimethicone?erplexed


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Good thing I remembered before I left for work. I think I've swapped this thang with you at least twice.
> 
> SMH.


 lmao you know how we do it is a mess though but it keeps the pj in us alive


----------



## divachyk

Ltown, you better safeguard those Jasmine's before I snatch one of them.

Tonight I clarified, did a protein tx and used Shea What by SD. This is my first time using it (I think) and practically used the entire jar. I sure got heavy handed. I steamed for 30 mins. Will report back my findings after I rinse and style.


----------



## divachyk

Anyone tried Koils by Nature body butter? I was considering "heavenly delight" and "wonderful watermelon" scent.


----------



## mkd

Hey thanks for welcoming me back IDareT'sHair.  

Ltown, my hair thrives with protein too.  I wonder If I should stick to dc with protein.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> I bought mine (Last Night).  When I looked this a.m. it was still listed.
> 
> *So....*cough* someone else musta' bought one*.


IDareT'sHair









beautyaddict1913 said:


> Tuh and it's $8 lol. *Making Dax look like a much better deal *


----------



## chebaby

mkd said:


> Hey thanks for welcoming me back @IDareT'sHair.
> 
> @Ltown, my hair thrives with protein too. *I wonder If I should stick to dc with protein*.


 the bolded is all i do. i co wash with moisture and deep condition with protein.
but last summer i steamed with a ton of moisture cause my hair was so dry and thirsty over the summer.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I hope I get some packages this week. I should get:

Hair Trigger
Marie Dean
*dried flowers*
Kyra's Ultimate Indulgence
Carol's Daughter
Burdock Root Tea
Claudie
Shi-Naturals

Yep, I need the 24th to Hurr'ay Up!.....


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Geezus Take Da' Wheel

Lawd....I forgot about that Hercules Sagemann Conditioning Comb

And that Lee Stafford Growth Treatment.

Yeah, I'm in Full Relapse.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@chebaby

Che 

Girl....I'm in total relapse


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Che
> 
> Girl....I'm in total relapse


 there there, we all fall sometimes. but if you dont fall, how will you know how to get up on the 24th?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> there there, we all fall sometimes. *but if you dont fall, how will you know how to get up on the 24th?*


 
@chebaby

I think I'm done (although I was just out on Ulta). SSI is such a disappointment. 

If she woulda' took care of bitness, I wouldna' bought all that miscellaneous other stuff.

OT: I can't wait to do my Hair tomorrow. I will finish up that Liter of OHH. 

Will use some Claudie to off-set it because I only have a corner.

I will do a nice Tea Rinse with Horsetail, Nettle & Saw Palmetto and Steam with MD Coffee DC'er.


----------



## Brownie518

chebaby said:


> there there, we all fall sometimes. *but if you dont fall, how will you know how to get up on the 24th?*



  

Speaking of packages, let me go check my tracking numbers. Three of them were already in Jersey which means they should be here tomorrow. :trampolin


----------



## Brownie518

Hey, I didn't get a ship notice from Adriene yet....


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

I see we quoted chebaby the same.

I fell HARD (foolin' with Brownie)

Oh yeah I forgot: Hairitage Hydrations

That durn CD and that durn Hair Trigger was ALL Ms. B.....


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

My MD will be here tomorrow (21st)


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

Hair Trigger
Marie Dean
Kyra

Are all in Da' City!  Should arrive tomorrow.

I still don't have anything from Shi-Naturals?erplexed


----------



## Golden75

Y'all just reminded me my HV is coming.  Should be delivered tomorrow.  That's it for me!  

Still no word on SSI?

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## chebaby

T, at least you are using stuff up. we do buy a lot but if you are actually using it then no problem. letting it sit there is where the problem comes in.

i still havent hit paynah on CD but i have to make up my mind before midnight.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *T, at least you are using stuff up. we do buy a lot but if you are actually using it then no problem. letting it sit there is where the problem comes in.*
> 
> *i still havent hit paynah on CD but i have to make up my mind before midnight.*


 
chebaby

Yeah, Imma keep tryna' put a Huge Dent in this Stash. 

I bought that _durn_ CD Black Vanilla DC'er foolin' with Brownie518 and her reviews.

I got it for 12 bucks & free shipping, so I don't feel too bad.


----------



## bajandoc86

I gots me a package to pick up tomorrow That SD Mocha Silk DC is a callin' me.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> I see we quoted @chebaby the same.
> 
> I fell HARD *(foolin' with Brownie)*
> 
> Oh yeah I forgot: Hairitage Hydrations
> 
> That durn CD and that durn Hair Trigger was ALL Ms. B.....



IDareT'sHair

Me???  What I do???



IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> My MD will be here tomorrow (21st)



i'm suckin my teeth right now...


----------



## beautyaddict1913

I forgot to tell y'all I used up Claudies Isha cream too! I'm proud of myself! I want so much stuff to celebrate all of my use ups in 2012 but I may be moving soon and the less I have to move the better lol. The only things I may get next month are Shi naturals tea spritz.


----------



## Brownie518

beautyaddict1913

Good for you! That Isha seems like it lasts forever!! I just opened up some stuff so I don't think I have anything to finish this week. Which Shi Tea Spritz do you use???


----------



## beautyaddict1913

I don't use any of the spritz yet but I will order the growth and black! I missed the "lil funky 15% off" *its funky cuz I missed it lol*


----------



## Brownie518

beautyaddict1913 said:


> I don't use any of the spritz yet but I will order the growth and black! I missed the "lil funky 15% off" *its funky cuz I missed it lol*





its funky cuz it was 15 and not 25...

Let me know how the Black is . The Growth is my joint!!!


----------



## bronzebomb

I made it!  I didn't purchase anything! I skipped all the sales!  I am cured...


----------



## beautyaddict1913

bronzebomb you ain't bit much cured lol! 
Hey what do u like from ufd again? I want to start using more than just the curly magic.


----------



## robot.

it's barely been two weeks since i got these braids put in and all i wanna do is play in my own hair!  i wanna buy products and play in it dang it!


----------



## felic1

Hello   Everyone,

My order sounds so minor.My claudie's is shipping on Wednesday. I am so excited I do not know what to do!!!!


----------



## divachyk

Why am I awake? I don't have to work today - thank goodness or I'll be hurting. 

ETA: My hair feels good after using SDH Shea What. It feels nice and strong. I used protein this was day so the strong feeling is likely because of that.


----------



## Ltown

Good morning, i'm not going to work today got to take my car in and get a loaner.  

IDareT'sHair, i contact Hairitage she said someone name T brought it all  no she sold out and will contact me. I hope its not strong smell like bask java.  I need to get some more silk and aloe from her and saravun brocculli i like the whipped textures of butter.


----------



## Shay72

Been taking Viviscal consistently for IDK how long. Maybe 4-5 months. I think I missed like 1-2 weeks but got right  back on it. I started using their oil this year. I try to remember to use it 2x/day daily. I will say I know I do it at least 1x per day. I just started paying attention to the nape this year so it needs time. With the oil you put it  on the spots that need help. So I have been applying it only to my edges and nape. Once I finish the Viviscal oil I will start using either my Claudie's or Shi Naturals. I think I will try the Shi Naturals.

I think I've made APL. I've checked 2-3 times and I am there. I guess I was only 1 inch away when I did my length check in December when I thought it was 1-2 inches away. Shrinkage ain't no joke. Fully airdried my hair is ear length. Stretched it is APL . Now you know what I'm working with it. I  my coils though .


----------



## bronzebomb

beautyaddict1913 said:


> @bronzebomb you ain't bit much cured lol!
> Hey what do u like from ufd again? I want to start using more than just the curly magic.


 
I am cured! (until UFD has a free shipping sale)

I have the Midnight Train, Shining Star, & Glossy.  I  the Glossy.

I want to try the Extra Butter.


----------



## Golden75

Got my HV and a sample of a scented hair & body oil.  Didn't smell it yet.  Gonna check to see whats supposed to be in this oil


----------



## Ltown

shay, congratulations making APL I'm sure TLC is also good for the growth.


----------



## Golden75

Why am I about to hit paynah on Shi-Naturals.  I just want the tea spritzes.  16oz for $9, seems very reasonable.  I was going to get spritzes from SSI 8oz for $10. Hmmmmm. 

*looks at calendar* Goes back to Shi to hit paynah -  but first will do a quick google for reviews....


----------



## Eisani

Got my HV shipping notice this morning. Nothing else is calling me. I think I'm good!


----------



## Golden75

So since I want to dabbled back into teas, I scooped up the Shi Naturals growth tea.  I was going to get the black tea too, but I can whip up something on my own.  Was also going to get the buttercream pre-poo, but I have a hunk of coco butter, and shea, so I think I finally melt it down a make a nice butter mix. 

Off to read the tea/coffee thread for tips!


----------



## Eisani

I just got handed a FAAAAAAAT bonus check! Lawd, didn't I just say I was done spending? Lemme go deposit this check and sit down somewhere.


----------



## natura87

I got my SAGE!!!

I forgot how good Qhemet smells.


----------



## natura87

divachyk said:


> Anyone tried Koils by Nature body butter? I was considering "heavenly delight" and "wonderful watermelon" scent.



I'm waiting on it. They forgot to stick it in with the rest of my stuff I ordered.


----------



## Ltown

Eisani, congrats you can spend a little! I got my SD finally! Don't see any sales before 24th so I guess I'm done with hair stuff. I've been selling used books on amazon raking up on the gift card.


----------



## divachyk

Congrats Eisani and Shay72.



natura87 said:


> I'm waiting on it. They forgot to stick it in with the rest of my stuff I ordered.


Keep me posted natura87.


----------



## divachyk

I received my Kyra today. 
Pomegranate Pomade
Mango butter
Mango moisturizer
Free gifts - goat milk shampoo (they forgot to include it in my previous order) and the cupuacu butter.


----------



## Shay72

@natura87
Is that you that Napata said bought the last 10 CTDG at Sage ?
ETA--Oh you are saying it just arrived.


----------



## Shay72

divachyk
I got the Almond Joy body butter from KBN but it was the only product I tried of hers that I liked and I still had sunshine at the time so I didn't buy from her anymore. The smell was  and it did pretty well with my skin.


----------



## natura87

Shay72 said:


> @natura87
> Is that you that Napata said bought the last 10 CTDG at Sage ?
> ETA--Oh you are saying it just arrived.



I should have... .


----------



## IDareT'sHair

WOW! I got a Mega-Haul today. *rubs hands togevver w/sheer delight* 

It makes me sad, because I know the 24th is quickly approaching.

So, today, I got:

Kyra's Ultimate Indulgence *2 8 ounce Mango Buttas'*
12 ounce Hair Trigger Hair Oil *doesn't stank like i thought it would*
Marie Dean *12 ounce Peach Syrup & 2 Argan Oils*
Shi-Naturals *Black Tea Spritz*
That K-Roll Comb *i think it's a fake hercules sagemann tho'*

Oh and @chebaby I mailed your swap x3. I know we've swapped that durn thing back & forth at least 2-3 times.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Eisani  WOW!  *hmp. bet not let bj find out 'bout that bonus*  Congrats Ms. Lady!  Now you can 'treat' Mr. Boo to Dinner & a Movie

Shay72 Congrats on makin' APL!  That's wonderful.  You've adjusted to your naturality nicely.


----------



## natura87

Friday is the cutoff date....so I'm fighting the urge to buuuuuuy.

I keep seeing other peoples twists and it makes me want to put them in knowing good and darn well mine never look that good. I hope my KBN Butter is worth the wait. I just want to play in the Qhemet OHHB...I dont even know what to do with it...


----------



## chebaby

hey ladies
if this girl tells me she dont like my hair one more time i will drop kick her(cause i fight friends too)
anyway last night i ordered from curl mart. i only got the elucence shampoo and conditioner because im almost all out of shampoo and i heard this was a good one. i havent used the conditioner in probably over 2 years but i dont remember thinking it was all that.

thanx T. yea we swapped that thing like it was going out of style lol.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

natura87 said:


> Friday is the cutoff date*....so I'm fighting the urge to buuuuuuy.*
> 
> I keep seeing other peoples twists and it makes me want to put them in knowing good and darn well mine never look that good. I hope my KBN Butter is worth the wait. *I just want to play in the Qhemet OHHB...I dont even know what to do with it...*


 
@natura87

Me Too Natura. But, Hmp. I bet I buy me something tonight. I like QB's OHHB It's different. 



chebaby said:


> hey ladies
> if this girl tells me she dont like my hair one more time *i will drop kick her(cause i fight friends too*)
> anyway last night i ordered from curl mart. i only got the elucence shampoo and conditioner because im almost all out of shampoo and i heard this was a good one. i havent used the conditioner in probably over 2 years but i dont remember thinking it was all that.
> 
> thanx T. yea we swapped that thing like it was going out of style lol.


 
@chebaby

Gone Che and Take Her Down!


----------



## Brownie518

Shay72 - Congrats!!!!  

I got my Hair Trigger, Silk Dreams, and Carol's Daughter today! I'm planning to wash in a few, since I'm off tonight. I have to go in Wednesday and Thursday for 9-hour meetings erplexed.


----------



## natura87

I have a cart at Sage....just in case.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Hey ladies. All I received so far was my Aveyou order but some packages are on the way.

divachyk I have the heavenly delight and I like that one better than the almond. It smells like some type of cake very 

I'm not rejoining the no buy on the 24th. My sis will be here from the 1st-10th so I know we will be doing some damage


----------



## mkd

chebaby, both elucence shampoos are really good.  I still have half bottles of both I need to use up. I started liking con argan and have been stuck on it for a while.


----------



## Brownie518

mkd - Hey, lady!! Nice to see you.

I really like both Elucence shampoos, also. The Moisture Acidifying I think I still have almost a full Liter left. I use that one once in a while. 

chebaby - You've used the Tui Smoothie from CD, right? How is that compared to the Black Vanilla?


----------



## mkd

Hey ms B!  

That deva cut thread has me thinking about going to a deva trained stylist for a cut.  There is one like ten minutes from work.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> @mkd - Hey, lady!! Nice to see you.
> 
> I really like both Elucence shampoos, also. *The Moisture Acidifying I think I still have almost a full Liter left. I use that one once in a while.*
> 
> @chebaby - *You've used the Tui Smoothie from CD, right?* How is that compared to the Black Vanilla?


 
Brownie518 

I have a Liter of this one too. And a bottle of the Plain Clarifying.

Sometimes I use it after relaxing and/or the 1st wash.

I never purchased the Conditioner tho'.  It get great reviews.

I've tried the Tui (but it was a long while ago) Looking forward to trying the BV. *foolin' with you*

Girl....I'm buying something 2-Nite.  Not sure what tho'. 

The Spurrrrrrrt is moving up & down in these fangas'........


----------



## natura87

I want Qhemets Burdock Root stuff and Oyins Shine and Define. I dont neeeeeed them but I waaaaaant it.

I'm twisting right nah with Qhemet's AOHC. I lurve this stuff. I love the smell and I get minimal shrinkage. I will spritz with some diluted Juices and Berries when I finish.


----------



## divachyk

Seriously, dh has become way to accustomed to having a little item or two in my shipments. My Kyra is sitting on the kitchen counter and he asks, is any of this my stuff? (rotflmbo) I had to hold back my laughter. I said no dear, those are hair products. He responded back with, all of it? Dude be checking for packages.  ETA: I got him hooked on body butter and he thought he had received another must-try item.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> Brownie518
> 
> I have a Liter of this one too. And a bottle of the Plain Clarifying.
> 
> Sometimes I use it after relaxing and/or the 1st wash.
> 
> I never purchased the Conditioner tho'.  It get great reviews.
> 
> I've tried the Tui (but it was a long while ago) Looking forward to trying the BV. *foolin' with you*
> 
> *Girl....I'm buying something 2-Nite.*  Not sure what tho'.
> 
> The Spurrrrrrrt is moving up & down in these fangas'........



IDareT'sHair

Red alert!!  You mean business!! I feel like getting something myself. I'm looking at some glosses and I'm browsing that site Shay72 had up the other day, too...



divachyk said:


> Seriously, dh has become way to accustomed to having a little item or two in my shipments. My Kyra is sitting on the kitchen counter and he asks, *is any of this my stuff?* (rotflmbo) I had to hold back my laughter. I said no dear, those are hair products. He responded back with, all of it? Dude be checking for packages.  ETA: I got him hooked on body butter and he thought he had received another must-try item.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

You got me thankin' 'bout some of that Tea-Growth Rinse from Shi-Naturals....but like beautyaddict1913 said...ain't no Funk-A 15%

I don't know yet...but I wants somethin'?


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> Brownie518
> 
> You got me thankin' 'bout some of that Tea-Growth Rinse from Shi-Naturals....but like beautyaddict1913 said...ain't no Funk-A 15%
> 
> I don't know yet...but I wants somethin'?



IDareT'sHair

I'll tell you what I want...........a shipping notice from Adriene


----------



## divachyk

Barielle having a one day only (today), 30% off, free shipping. No minimum spend amount. 

I don't use much from them other than nail strengthener cream to help my peeling nails. Have only been using it for one week, too early to tell. I purchased mine from vitacost a few weeks ago because it was the cheapest rate at that time.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> @IDareT'sHair
> 
> *I'll tell you what I want...........a shipping notice from Adriene*


 
@Brownie518

_*Holds up one fanga' & tips outta' da' thread*_ 

*cough* Um... She gave me a couple nice samples too. That Lemon Vanilla Hair Creme (which I already have a 12 ounce jar, but it's nice anyway) and some _twisting creme _*which i'll give away*

I need a Sale right quick. I just hate to pay full price. That's the only thing holdin' these fangas' back.erplexed

That & me and @Ltown _might_ do a little swap. So, that settled my PAYNAH Nerves down a bit.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> _**Holds up one fanga' & tips outta' da' thread**_
> 
> *cough* Um... She gave me a couple nice samples too. That Lemon Vanilla Hair Creme (which I already have a 12 ounce jar, but it's nice anyway) and some _twisting creme _*which i'll give away*





Yeah, she does give good samples, and usually 2 or 3 . I like that Lemon Vanilla Hair creme.


----------



## Ltown

Wow everyone got something today that great.


----------



## Ltown

shay how long have you been taking the viviscal before you seen results?


----------



## chebaby

Brownie518 said:


> @mkd - Hey, lady!! Nice to see you.
> 
> I really like both Elucence shampoos, also. The Moisture Acidifying I think I still have almost a full Liter left. I use that one once in a while.
> 
> @chebaby - You've used the Tui Smoothie from CD, right? How is that compared to the Black Vanilla?


 i honestly feel like the tui and black vanilla smoothies are the same. i only see a difference in the shampoos with the tui being more moisturizing.


----------



## natura87

Just twisting the front left part for a bang. i'm just gonna spritz the rest of my hair with water and apply some CJ Smoothing Lotion and a gel to see how slicked my hair can get. I have so many gels to choose from,


----------



## Brownie518

Thanks, chebaby! I'll try the Tui on Friday, then. See what's up...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I'm tryna' finish up & get under the dryer. 

That durn Liter of OHH is still holdin' on. I still gots 1 mo'.

So, I didn't use up anything. Just a cup of Coffee.

Imma rinse this tea out in a sec & pop under the dryer.

Still haven't bought anything.  I needs to find sumthin'.


----------



## Golden75

Aha!  I can use gel to hold down my frizzies after washing while in kinky twists!  Who got the best gel out there?  Something with hold, no flakes? chebaby any recs? 

Trying to do a mental of my stash, I don't have anything to keep them at bay....

And I got a cart full of tea on vitacost.  Gonna wait to see what I can find on the ground first.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Eisani

I got my Kyra's, Bobbi Brown glosses, and NARS order (the 2nd one ) today. I is happy.

Thanks DivaCkyk and IDareT'sHair. I talked to Mr Boo on my lunch and told him about my bonus. He said, "So uh, I need some bike parts...." Boy bye


----------



## chebaby

Golden75 said:


> Aha! I can use gel to hold down my frizzies after washing while in kinky twists! Who got the best gel out there? Something with hold, no flakes? @chebaby any recs?
> 
> Trying to do a mental of my stash, I don't have anything to keep them at bay....
> 
> And I got a cart full of tea on vitacost. Gonna wait to see what I can find on the ground first.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


 my favorite is donna marie dream curling cream which is a cream gel. no flakes. medium hold and give me shine. but if you want a gel gel(not cream) then i would go with cj pattern pusha


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *my favorite is donna marie dream curling cream which is a cream gel. no flakes. medium hold and give me shine. but if you want a gel gel(not cream) then i would go with cj pattern pusha*


 
chebaby

Dang Girl...Yous a real _Gel-Gunky_!  You gots a PhD in _Gelogogy_

Eisani  Gurl...Gone & treat that Man to some Bike Parts.  

Especially the way you have him doing all that handy-man stuff.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I can't get the durn Lids off my Jars of Kyra so I can smell 'Em.

They musta' had King Kong Screw them thangs on.................

I put 'em down because I got frustrated trying to open them.


----------



## Shay72

Ltown
3 months in is when I started noticing a difference

Working on my to try list. I would hate to end this No Buy and not have tried all of my new stuff. I actually think the list isn't too long. I'm also working on what I will buy after the the No Buy.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Dang Girl...Yous a real _Gel-Gunky_! You gots a PhD in _Gelogogy_
> 
> @Eisani  Gurl...Gone & treat that Man to some Bike Parts.
> 
> Especially the way you have him doing all that handy-man stuff.


  well you know i try girl lol.


----------



## bajandoc86

'Tis all.


----------



## Eisani

IDareT'sHair okay so it wasn't me! Kyra's jars have the kung fu grip!!! I har to use my rubber/silicone. Lid opener on those bad boys. I think I'm going to love both the mango butter and mango cream . They smell delish. The pomegranate pomade smells nice too. 

I ain't buying no bike parts. He wants stuff for his race bike which ain't bit mo street legal. I've already bought all kinds of parts and accessories. That mess adds up! I'll probably gon and get him a few things though. He's spoiled, but so am I .


----------



## divachyk

Eisani said:


> @IDareT'sHair okay so it wasn't me! Kyra's jars have the kung fu grip!!! I har to use my rubber/silicone. Lid opener on those bad boys. I think I'm going to love both the mango butter and mango cream . They smell delish. The pomegranate pomade smells nice too.
> 
> I ain't buying no bike parts. He wants stuff for his race bike which ain't bit mo street legal. I've already bought all kinds of parts and accessories. That mess adds up! I'll probably gon and get him a few things though. He's spoiled, but so am I .



 Eisani our dudes are soooo much alike. Dh is always trying to hustle some bike parts in every way he knows. Either bike parts or r/c items. And yes, we're spoiled but heck, so are they.


----------



## Eisani

divachyk I just remembered he never gave me those websites! I'm sure he forgot when the break-in happened.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Eisani said:


> @IDareT'sHair *okay so it wasn't me! Kyra's jars have the kung fu grip!!! I har to use my rubber/silicone. Lid opener on those bad boys*. I think I'm going to love both the mango butter and mango cream . They smell delish. The pomegranate pomade smells nice too.
> 
> I ain't buying no bike parts. He wants stuff for his race bike which ain't bit mo street legal. I've already bought all kinds of parts and accessories. *That mess adds up! I'll probably gon and get him a few things though. He's spoiled, but so am I *.


 
Eisani

Girl, I gave up!  SMH 

Cannot.open.them.

Imma take them to work tomorrow & have one of them Menssess open them for me.

Thanks for lettin' me know the Mango Creme smells

_*cacklin' at you & divachyk for keepin' them Mennnsssess spoiled rotten*_


----------



## divachyk

I think the no-buy impacted dh because you should have seen the look on his face IDareT'sHair when he was trying to figure out if he had any items to arrive today. 

Eisani and IDareT'sHair, I thought I was gonna need the jaws of life for my Kyra. They were truly sealed tight.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

bajandoc86

You Wrong Gurl.

That stuff looks delicious.  I ain't neva' bought no Silk Drames......


----------



## IDareT'sHair

divachyk Eisani

Ya'll keeps them Mennnsesesses all Butta'ed & Oiled Up.


----------



## bajandoc86

IDareT'sHair 

Ms.T.....I cracked open that box, and the delicious smells wafting up at me  I had to double check to make sure nothing had spilled, everythang was sealed tight. I was smelling cookies, and cake and chocolate. Lawd. I wanna put a lil of everything in my hair right nah.


----------



## robot.

i want that sweet mango cream from kyras


----------



## Eisani

IDareT'sHair it took me forever to keep that man from being ashy. He betta stay greased and shined up!


----------



## divachyk

Eisani and IDareT'sHair in our earlier years of marriage, I told dh that a good smelling man is sexy. Let's just say he's is been keeping up on his scents (or as he calls them, "smell good") since.


----------



## Ltown

Ughi can't sleep.  Golden75, i think eco styler is the best.  I used enso, and cj gel nothing that holds.  I have cj i'm not using if you want to try it.


----------



## Seamonster

Shay72 that is quite an accomplishment.


----------



## chebaby

im pissed i was downstairs getting my work out on, tryna get rid of this weight and the treadmill cut off on me 4 minutes before i ot to an hour i hope its not broke cause i dont wanna have to buy another one but i will cause i otta get rid of this weight. so tomorrow if its not working ill do jillian michales thingy i found on youtube lol.

anyway back to hair. i decided to play with cd hair milk so i wet a section like i alway do and smoothed it in and my hair dried super fast and is hella moisturized so i will be using it tomorrow on my w&g.
i plan on cleansing with devacurl no poo and i dont know what i will condition with yet.


----------



## Golden75

Ltown said:


> Ughi can't sleep. @Golden75, i think eco styler is the best. I used enso, and cj gel nothing that holds. I have cj i'm not using if you want to try it.


 

Ltown - your probably right.  I was thinking Eco-styler too.  I just wanted something, special.  But it's inexpensive, and on the ground.  Which one do you recommend?  The Olive oil or argan? 

I think I just wanted an excuse to order something


----------



## Golden75

chebaby said:


> my favorite is donna marie dream curling cream which is a cream gel. no flakes. medium hold and give me shine. but if you want a gel gel(not cream) then i would go with cj pattern pusha


 

chebaby - thanks.  I had a feeling you was gonna say PP.  I was going to get it on the AY sale, but couldn't think of a way to use it.  But duh!  It would help keep my twists a lot neater.

Think I will start with the Eco-styler as Ltown suggested, but when there is a sale, PP, and uhh, maybe the DM too.  Ummm, err, let me check AY, uh just to see.  

Anyone ever use the SSI gel?


----------



## Golden75

Just remembered a trick I learned from a blogger that worked well before so I'll again... use foam wrap to keep frizzies down.  So after I wash, applied my moisturizer/leave-in then foam wrap, and a scarf.  Worked like a charm when I was transitioning.

I ain't buying nothing!  Unless the foam wrap is a #fail


----------



## bronzebomb

I almost pulled the trigger and hit pay now! I wanted the Karen’s Body Beautiful Growth Serum and Hair Blossom.

I see Ohm Sweet Hair Pudding maybe back in business March 15.

I think I need a butter. My hair  butters.


----------



## Eisani

Idk what I wanna do. I may bite on SSI next week, and I may not. I want something, but I'm good on everything! Times like this I miss Jasmine...gimme some body butta or something!


----------



## natura87

My Hairveda has shipped.


----------



## robot.

yall itching to spend, send it towards my grad school fund  i kid, i kid


----------



## natura87

I gave my little sis(16) some stuff for her hair last night. She came to me last niht like "Umm, Natura what kinda stuff do you use to get your hair so soft? Its like cottony soft."

Depending on how she takes to the stuff I gave her I may send her home with some more (and hey it makes my stash smaller too)


----------



## chebaby

Golden75 said:


> @chebaby - thanks.  I had a feeling you was gonna say PP.  I was going to get it on the AY sale, but couldn't think of a way to use it.  But duh!  It would help keep my twists a lot neater.
> 
> Think I will start with the Eco-styler as Ltown suggested, but when there is a sale, PP, and uhh, maybe the DM too.  Ummm, err, let me check AY, uh just to see.
> 
> Anyone ever use the SSI gel?


actually i think the dream curling cream will be better for twists. i used to useit along with oyin dew for my braid outs and it was nice.


----------



## beautyaddict1913

Hello ladies! Im having a "bad hair day". I am tired of bunning (this made week 3) and its taking me entirely too long to get out of the house in the mornings. Tonight Im going back to overnight wash and go's. I will cleanse with Curl Junkie Daily Fix (will probably use it up), co-wash with CJ Smoothing conditioner, seal with kbb heavenly jojoba, leave in kbb milk and style with UFD curly magic. Next week I believe I will be in weave. I cant take another bun. And my grandma always told me never to wear your hair down in March (the March winds are harsh on the hair and cause breakage). I am almost superstitious about it lol. The only disadvantage to weave is that I wont get a chance to use anything up  
Lawd the decisions I have to make are overwhelming!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@beautyaddict1913 @chebaby

Hi Beauty! Hi Che!

Well, the Spurrt left my fangas' last night & I didn't buy anything, but it's back today with a vengance.

Imma look around on Nounou (they have 'free' shipping $30.00) and that's always a good deal.

My order came from Ulta. WOWZER! That was fast. 

I was kinda tempted to order something from them, but they don't have any lines I'm overly interested in.

Other than that, I just massaged in some Camille Rose Growth Oil. And Claudie said my order will ship tomorrow.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ltown

LT I mailed your Swap.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @beautyaddict1913 @chebaby
> 
> Hi Beauty! Hi Che!
> 
> Well, the Spurrt left my fangas' last night & I didn't buy anything, but it's back today with a vengance.
> 
> Imma look around on Nounou (they have 'free' shipping $30.00) and that's always a good deal.
> 
> My order came from Ulta. WOWZER! That was fast.
> 
> I was kinda tempted to order something from them, but they don't have any lines I'm overly interested in.
> 
> Other than that, I just massaged in some Camille Rose Growth Oil. And Claudie said my order will ship tomorrow.


 hey T
lol at the spurrt coming back with a vengence. i know the feeling


----------



## chebaby

oh i forgot to say what i did to my hair. so i forgot to take the no poo and cd hair milk in the bathroom with me so i had to cleanse with a little come clean, condition with honey hemp(which i havent used in a long time and i dont care what oyin says this stuff is not the same, the texture is way thicker. luckily i have a bottle of the original too), and then use giovanni as a leave in. my hair is soft and dried fast.
tomorrow i will wear a puff.
with working out i think im gonna have to cleanse/co wash every other day cause i cant take the chance of having funky hair.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

Well...I had 2 MHC Buttery Soy's in my Nounou Cart.  And it said I had a $10.00 coupon because I had accumulated these points during BF & Christmas when I was tearin' up some Nounou.

I can't figure out how to redeem the $10.00 so I backed that Cart out.  Now I need to go look at something else, because it was too Frustrating.

Is MyNaturalHairStore still open? chebaby

Lemme go look


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Well...I had 2 MHC Buttery Soy's in my Nounou Cart. And it said I had a $10.00 coupon because I had accumulated these points during BF & Christmas when I was tearin' up some Nounou.
> 
> I can't figure out how to redeem the $10.00 so I backed that Cart out. Now I need to go look at something else, because it was too Frustrating.
> 
> Is MyNaturalHairStore still open? @chebaby
> 
> Lemme go look


  you know i dont know if they still open lol.
i forgot i actually have a buttery soy. ill send it to you. i wont use it. when i do braid outs i tend to always grab dew or bee mine. so ill send that to you along with heavy cream.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> you know i dont know if they still open lol.
> *i forgot i actually have a buttery soy. ill send it to you. i wont use it. when *i do braid outs i tend to always grab dew or bee mine. *so ill send that to you along with heavy cream.*


 
chebaby

Really?  WOW!  You Rock!:Copy of 2cool:


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I still haven't bought anything. I'm just bumblin' around lookin'. 

Nothing is exciting.

I made up Carts for:

Nounou
Marie Dean
Shi-Naturals
Kyra

Didn't pull the Trigger on any of it.erplexed Oh Well.......


----------



## divachyk

Being lazy this afternoon. Skipped workout, even. Just pure lazy.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I looked at:

b.a.s.k. *who is closed until 02/27 SMH.  

I just can't get a thang.


----------



## beautyaddict1913

Hey T!!! Lets get some henna gloss from Shi Naturals lol


----------



## divachyk

OT: Anyone know how to stop debt collectors from calling my house looking for someone who doesn't live at my address. We've had the same phone number since 2005. I fielded a ton of calls when we first moved in and the calls magically stopped around 2006/2007. Here it is 2012 and bam, the calls have resumed. The company that called tonight said she used our phone number as recent as May 2011! Short of changing our phone number, how do we make this stop? ETA: They are calling from blocked "out of the area" numbers that are not traceable.


----------



## Brownie518

Hey, ladies!!  

Dang, I missed all ya'll already...

My It's Perfectly Natural came today and my Marie Dean finally shipped. I wanna take a spoon and scoop out that Silk Dreams Mocha like ice cream. It smells GOOD. For real...

I have to go in again tomorrow for an all day meeting. It was crazy being there during the day today. At least that Silk Dreams Mocha Bling butter had my hair shinin'.


----------



## mkd

divachyk, are you on the do not call list?


----------



## mkd

Brownie518,  maybe I will try a protein dc from sd.  Report on how you like it please!


----------



## Brownie518

I'm going to use it this week and let you know...


----------



## Brownie518

I finished up:

CD Black Vanilla Smoothie (had a tiny bit left in the corner)
Hairveda pH Rinse (2 more backups)
Marie Dean Shea Cocoa hair lotion sample  (have the 8oz)

I need a light conditioner that smellls like the SD Mocha


----------



## Golden75

divachyk said:
			
		

> OT: Anyone know how to stop debt collectors from calling my house looking for someone who doesn't live at my address. We've had the same phone number since 2005. I fielded a ton of calls when we first moved in and the calls magically stopped around 2006/2007. Here it is 2012 and bam, the calls have resumed. The company that called tonight said she used our phone number as recent as May 2011! Short of changing our phone number, how do we make this stop? ETA: They are calling from blocked "out of the area" numbers that are not traceable.



divachyk - if you told them wrong # and it hasn't stopped, tell them you are telling them one more time they have wrong # and they must stop calling.  Tell them if they contact you again, you will file a complaint with the attorney general.  See if that works. If not file the complaint, with the AG. Also before you start your speech, say hold on, (wait a sec) then say this call is being recorded.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## divachyk

mkd said:


> @divachyk, are you on the do not call list?





Golden75 said:


> @divachyk - if you told them wrong # and it hasn't stopped, tell them you are telling them one more time they have wrong # and they must stop calling.  Tell them if they contact you again, you will file a complaint with the attorney general.  See if that works. If not file the complaint, with the AG. Also before you start your speech, say hold on, (wait a sec) then say this call is being recorded.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



@mkd, yes I'm on the do not call but they are not calling to solicit for sales/marketing but to debt collect on someone not living at my address who has given business my phone number as their contact info. Does do not call hold up in those circumstances?

@Golden75, thank you. I will do that. Their numbers are blocked/out of area so I don't have any real way of knowing their business unless they tell me. Normally they clam up and don't provide jack when they realize I'm not the party they are seeking. Next time, I'll collect business details first and then state I'm not "Kim" to ensure I get the most info out of them as I can.


----------



## divachyk

I'm really liking CoCasta. What took me so long to crack open that sample and subsequently, order a full size bottle. My hair feels nice and soft with using it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Used Up:

1 4 ounce Claudie Hairline & Temple Balm Revitalizer *back ups*
1 2 ounce Hairitage Hydrations "Sprout" *back ups*

ETA:  I still Ain't Bought Nuttin'.


----------



## mkd

divachyk, you are right, do not call doesn't apply there.


----------



## beautyaddict1913

So I came home and my eyes won't stop itching! I decided not to cowash. I just spritzed with Njoi tea and moisturized with bee mine luscious. Going to go ahead and wet bun in the morning. Getting up earlier lol!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@beautyaddict1913

Claudie is also sending me a Tea Spritz to 'sample' so we can compare notes!

I still don't have a Shipping Notice yet tho'.


----------



## beautyaddict1913

Yaaay! I can't wait for your review! I need to tea rinse this weekend!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@beautyaddict1913

I'm sure it's very nice!

Gurl...we gone be all Tea'd Up and all Spritzed up for Summer

I'll pull my HTN Follicle Booster back out then too.


----------



## beautyaddict1913

This summer I'm co-washing with bfh conditioners! Thanks to mkd I have a bunch!
I'll also use Darcy's Transitioning cream and hydratherma growth lotion! I guess I will be alternating between buns, wash and gos, and pony puffs, and weave for my bday in July. T, you done got me all hyped about summer lol!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@beautyaddict1913

And I'll go back to cowashing with Hairveda, Kyra & SSI. I'll be DC'ing with Jasmine A&S, Hibiscus & Babbasu Xtreme.

I'll use my Tea Spritzeseses and my HTN Follicle Booster.

ETA:  I betta' load up on using these oils nah before it gets HOT


----------



## Eisani

IDareT'sHair said:


> I still haven't bought anything. I'm just bumblin' around lookin'.
> 
> Nothing is exciting.
> 
> I made up Carts for:
> 
> Nounou
> Marie Dean
> Shi-Naturals
> Kyra
> 
> Didn't pull the Trigger on any of it.erplexed Oh Well.......





IDareT'sHair said:


> I looked at:
> 
> b.a.s.k. *who is closed until 02/27 SMH.
> 
> I just can't get a thang.


IDareT'sHair we made (and backed out of) carts at the same places today . Add AY, Tiiva, and Hairitage to my list as well. I saw that message on Bask and was like .


----------



## 13StepsAhead

Hey divas  my durn internet is down yet again at my apartment. Times like this makes me appreciate how advanced the U.S. is in certain aspects of technology. Today I pick up my shower filter  I can't wait to wash my hair.


----------



## 13StepsAhead

BTW my stuff from Iherb took about 9 days (including weekends) to get to me from U.S. to Switzerland. Even though some of these company's are "hand made" makes me wonder why it takes them 2+weeks to send me my stuff an di'm only a few states away.


----------



## Ltown

Good early morning ladies! I didn't sleep well it sucks when you go to bed early and get up like you never went to sleep.
IDareT'sHair, I'll be sending your stuff out on Friday I'll be off and have time. thanks for another good swap!!


----------



## divachyk

Have a great one ladies!


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Hey ladies. The kids were off this week so they're keeping me busy. I'm going to play catch-up;chat with y'all later.


----------



## Brownie518

Hey, ladies! My meeting got out early so I got home around 1 and took tiny nap . I'm not used to being up and alert so early in the day. I only slept from 2am to 6am. 

So, anyway, I was smelling my Pura Smoothie. It looks like a Wendy's Frosty.  I'll be washing again late Friday night and plan to used SD Mocha and I plan to use something moisturizing after. 

For real, I could go for another Sage LocBox or something...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Hey Ladies

Eisani I fell out when I read we was makin' the same Carts

btw: My Claudie Shipped, & my Hairitage Shipped.  My Burdock Root Tea Bags should be here any day too.

I got my dried Hibiscus Flowers and Calendua Flowers today.

Lawd...Geezus tomorrow's the 24th!  What Im gon' do?.....

I betta' be on it tonight.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ltown said:


> Good early morning ladies! I didn't sleep well it sucks when you go to bed early and get up like you never went to sleep.
> @IDareT'sHair, I'll be sending your stuff out on Friday I'll be off and have time. *thanks for another good swap!!*


 
Ltown

Always a Pleasure Mi Lady!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Oh, Um...So...Yeah I heard back from b.a.s.k. After I convo'ed her to see if there would be a Sale when she re-opens....._*ain't no shame in my pj game*_


Well, she said: No.... But she does plan on having a Mother's Day Sale. (I'm sure I'll be over the urge to try b.a.s.k. by then). 

Hmp. She should got my Monnnneeeee last night. While the gettin' was Guuudd.

In other hair news: I just mixed up some Henna. I guess I'll sleep in that tomorrow night w/Indigo. I hate that. 

I hate sleeping with stuff in my hair, but I don't want my Saturday all tied up with Henna'ing all durn day-long.


----------



## bronzebomb

I'm over UFD.  She should have had a sale by now!  I wanted to get the Extra Butter, but she is stingy with the sales. 

I also wanted the AfroVeda Curl Define!  But, I'm going to make the CocoLatte work.

A friend and I decided to use up all of our products in 2012 and start making our own butters and sprays in 2013 (Let's see how that works!) 

But, I'm almost 2 months in and i have not purchased anything.  So, I'm well on my way.


----------



## Eisani

Got my HV today and the sweetest email from Claudie. I ain't bit mo used any of her products yet, but if they're as good as her customer service, she has a new loyal customer!

What y'all doin?


----------



## Ltown

IDareT'sHair said:


> Ltown
> 
> Always a Pleasure Mi Lady!



IDareT'sHair, i order a couple of malva from that site you post those are a joke heck that should be free.  I ask mountain rose about malva they said its hard to get and not high in demand so they won't carry it but suggest marshmallow leaf as a replacement.  The same goes for morniga it not something they carry but may consider it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ltown I told you those things were tiny.  I got my Hibiscus and that other one today 5 in total.

I won't buy from there again.  I posted that site where I got my Moringa Tea (Amazon, Kosher Pure African Moringa) unless you wanted "loose Moringa?" and not in a tea bag.

bronzebomb  You have done really well on your N/B.  These teas is worryin' me, so I know I ain't mixin' up nothin' else.

Eisani  Nothin' Girl.  Last night...the Spurrrt took control & I did end up buying some Shi-Naturals Growth Tea Rinse BEFORE I got that email from Claudie saying she was sending me a 'sample' bottle of her Tea Rinse.  

Oh Well, too late.erplexed


----------



## Eisani

IDareT'sHair, yea she's sending me a "sample" of the tea rinse as well. My package won't ship until the weekend, but I'm not pressed. It'll give me something to look forward to next week  I had that Shi Naturals growth tea, garlic con and sumn else in my cart before I backed out. SNAP!! Tomorrow is the 24th. Lemme go check on some Alter Ego Cren.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Eisani said:


> @IDareT'sHair, yea she's sending me a "sample" of the tea rinse as well. My package won't ship until the weekend, but I'm not pressed. It'll give me something to look forward to next week  I had that Shi Naturals growth tea, garlic con and sumn else in my cart before I backed out. *SNAP!! Tomorrow is the 24th*. Lemme go check on some Alter Ego Cren.


 
Eisani 

Hmp.  That's what I'm talmbout.

I have my nice swaps from Ltown & chebaby to look forward to.

I feel like SSI played me.  I wanted that durn Sale.erplexed

I know I will 'break' the N/B if MD or AY has a sale.  Right now, not sure about SSI (depends on the %)


----------



## Brownie518

Scramblin' to get it in before the 24th!! 

I used Shi Naturals Garlic cond the other day. Garlicky!! I'm liking her Protein leave in spray, also. I don't leave it in, I use it like Redken CAT; spray it on, let it sit, and rinse. My hair felt right!! Just what I need sometimes.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair

What ended up happening to that Shescentit sale, anyway? I didn't even follow that.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 

*shakes fist at Ms. B*

1/2 this mess I done bought was all Ms. B's Fault:

Hair Trigger
Carol's Daughter Black Smoothie DC'er
Shi-Naturals Growth Rinse

I know something else, but I can't think of it right now.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> @IDareT'sHair
> 
> *What ended up happening to that Shescentit sale, anyway? I didn't even follow that.*


 
Brownie518

Hmp.  Who you Askin'

Last thang I read somebody was talmbout 'next week' (that's so lame).

I wanted some Okra Winfrey.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> Brownie518
> 
> *shakes fist at Ms. B*
> 
> 1/2 this mess I done bought was all Ms. B's Fault:
> 
> Hair Trigger
> Carol's Daughter Black Smoothie DC'er
> Shi-Naturals Growth Rinse
> 
> I know something else, but I can't think of it right now.



IDareT'sHair





IDareT'sHair said:


> Brownie518
> 
> Hmp.  Who you Askin'
> 
> Last thang I read somebody was talmbout 'next week' (that's so lame).
> 
> I wanted some Okra Winfrey.



Hmph....


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518

Oh Yeah, I just thought of it:

Them Durn Teas! When you posted your Tea List, I went Tea-Wild (listening to you).

I'm glad the 24th is coming....OR.......I need to just stop reading your post.

Yeah, I wanted some Okra.


----------



## chebaby

chello ladies
got the hurr in a puff today lol.

hmmmm so tomorrow is my last day to shop till i drop huh??? well the only think i really want is a kbb hair mask so i think imma get that from sage tonight and thats it.

next on my list to use up: come clean, cj smoothing conditioner, kinky curly knot today(imma pull this back out cause its alread 1/3 gone).

when i finish those imma start using pura murumuru lotion as my leave in going back and forth with giovanni direct.

i still dont know if think kckt is a staple for me. i always buy it but i dont know....


----------



## Eisani

Yea, it was posted in that SSI vendor thread the sale will be next week. We'll see. I don't hold these folks to that. That's why I don't even understand why folks keep asking about Qhemet's sale. Wasn't that supposed to be Black Friday?? We done moved on to Peach Sunday.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> Oh Yeah, I just thought of it:
> 
> Them Durn Teas! When you posted your Tea List, I went Tea-Wild (listening to you).
> 
> I'm glad the 24th is coming....OR.......I need to just stop reading your post.
> 
> Yeah, I wanted some Okra.




IDareT'sHair

Oh...yeah....that's right. My bad...

That was a nice list, though, right??? 

I told SO that I'm calling a budget meeting next week. Time to reevaluate and make some plans. Wednesday evening. So, that will probably be my last day to buy. 

I love that Okra


----------



## Brownie518

Folks really need to let that QB sale go. Let...it....go. Please! Gettin indignant!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Eisani said:


> Yea, it was posted in that SSI vendor thread the sale will be next week. We'll see. I don't hold these folks to that. *That's why I don't even understand why folks keep asking about Qhemet's sale. Wasn't that supposed to be Black Friday?? We done moved on to Peach Sunday.*


 
@Eisani

Chile...they talmbout LENT.

At this point, I'm over all that. 

Lawd...have it when you say you gone have it and KIM. Geezus don't let me get started.

Hmp. When BJ say she gone have it...BJ have it. *gives bj password to my paypal*


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Eisani
> 
> Chile...they talmbout LENT.
> 
> At this point, I'm over all that.
> 
> Lawd...have it when you say you gone have it and KIM. Geezus don't let me get started.
> 
> Hmp. When BJ say she gone have it...BJ have it. **gives bj password to my paypal**


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

I like it too, but I ain't gone cry cause she won't have no Sale especially since I'm sittin' on a ton of _reconstructors_.erplexed  

I knows how to KIM....right on over to: Hairveda, Marie Dean, Claudie, Hairitage, Kyra, Shi-Naturals, Saravun, Jamaicanoils, Darcy's Camille Rose, AveYou, Hydratherma Naturals, Nounou, Purabody Naturals,ebay, Amazon......

Yeah A Sista' know how to KIM


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> Brownie518
> 
> I like it too, but I ain't gone cry cause she won't have no Sale especially since I'm sittin' on a ton of _reconstructors_.erplexed
> 
> *I knows how to KIM*....right on over to: Hairveda, Marie Dean, Claudie, Hairitage, Kyra, Shi-Naturals, Saravun, Jamaicanoils, Darcy's Camille Rose, AveYou, Hydratherma Naturals, Nounou, Purabody Naturals,ebay, Amazon......
> 
> Yeah A Sista' know how to KIM



IDareT'sHair

You know!! 


SideNote: now that I think about it, I have Claudie's, Dumb Blonde, Okra, and I think that's it for Reconstructors.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> Brownie518
> 
> I like it too, but I ain't gone cry cause she won't have no Sale especially since I'm sittin' on a ton of _reconstructors_.erplexed
> 
> *I knows how to KIM*....right on over to: Hairveda, Marie Dean, Claudie, Hairitage, Kyra, Shi-Naturals, Saravun, Jamaicanoils, Darcy's Camille Rose, AveYou, Hydratherma Naturals, Nounou, Purabody Naturals,ebay, Amazon......
> 
> Yeah A Sista' know how to KIM




Double post...

I'm making a list of my deep conditioners...


----------



## chebaby

yall some fools talkin bout peach sunday and handing over paypal passwords

that qhemet thread is funny though. i went in there last week for some laughs.


----------



## Brownie518

chebaby said:


> yall some fools talkin bout peach sunday and handing over paypal passwords
> 
> that qhemet thread is funny though. i went in there last week for some laughs.



 Yeah, that thread is jokes. They had me dyin' over there!!  but I was SMH at the same time


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> Double post...
> 
> *I'm making a list of my deep conditioners...*


 
Brownie518 

Hmp.  Keep Your Durn List to Yo'Self.  Please & Thank You.



chebaby said:


> *yall some fools talkin bout peach sunday and handing over paypal passwords*
> 
> *that qhemet thread is funny though. i went in there last week for some laughs.*


 
chebaby

I haven't been over there in a good while.  Lemme 'mosey' on ova' thurr.



Brownie518 said:


> *Yeah, that thread is jokes. They had me dyin' over there!!  but I was SMH at the same time *


 
Brownie518

Lemme see what's up.


----------



## chebaby

Brownie518 said:


> Yeah, that thread is jokes. They had me dyin' over there!!  but I was SMH at the same time


 that one girl is i was reading it and dying the whole time lol.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

WOW! Just WOW! Now I wish I _still_ had them 2 jars of CTDG...SMH.

I'd be doin' like BearFruitHair: "Thanks for Making Me Rich"

_*looks over at 2 Jars of BRBC and a Jar of AOHC*_

I didn't know it was that serious. I like it (although I've never really purchased any) but I ain't gone Stalk it.

Hmm.....What Would Ya'll STALK Like that? *Just Curious*

@chebaby @Brownie518 @Shay72 @Eisani @beautyaddict1913 @mkd @Ltown @curlyhersheygirl @robot. @bronzebomb @Zaz @13StepsAhead @divachyk @Golden75 @natura87 @SimJam @bajandoc86

Hmp. I wonder if I would Stalk Marie Dean, BJ or Claudie like that?


----------



## Brownie518

Good question IDareT'sHair

Now what have I purchased more than 2 at a time:

Jasmine's Avocado & Silk
Motions CPR
Hydratherma Naturals Oil
Black Vanilla Smoothie
Bear Fruit Hair 
Shi Naturals Tea Rinse for Growth
Hairveda pH Rinse

But I don't think I'd be stalkin anybody...Marie Dean, Claudie, and Carol's Daughter would be candidates for stalkin if I was crazy enough, though.


----------



## mkd

Y'all are killing me talking about that qhem thread, folks take this hair thing real serious.  It's just not that deep.  

IDareT'sHair, I can't think of any product that would have me online going that hard.  I mean folks just need to move on.


----------



## mkd

Co signing with brownie, if I was going to hypothetically stalk, it would be ssi and cj.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Folks use to STALK KBB too, but I can't remember if she ever ran out of stuff or had her site closed this long _while_ sending products to other places etc......


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> WOW! Just WOW! Now I wish I _still_ had them 2 jars of CTDG...SMH.
> 
> I'd be doin' like BearFruitHair: "Thanks for Making Me Rich"
> 
> _*looks over a 2 Jars of BRBC and a Jar of AOHC*_
> 
> I didn't know it was that serious. I like it (although I've never really purchased any) but I ain't gone Stalk it.
> 
> Hmm.....What Would Ya'll STALK Like that? *Just Curious*
> 
> @chebaby @Brownie518 @Shay72 @Eisani @beautyaddict1913 @mkd @Ltown @curlyhersheygirl @robot. @bronzebomb @Zaz @13StepsAhead @divachyk @Golden75 @natura87 @SimJam @bajandoc86
> 
> Hmp. I wonder if I would Stalk Marie Dean, BJ or Claudie like that?


 hmmm i dont know what i would stalk like that. i know i use to stalk kbb back when her stuff was great i went on a crazy rant when she changed the milk and cream. but since then nothing. i dont think i have any product i cant live without right now. 

i love love love claudie protein but i know that aint no staple cause i cant be ordering one product from people.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> Folks use to STALK KBB too, but I can't remember if she ever *ran out of stuff or had her site closed this long while sending products to other places* etc......




See, now, this right here!!!


----------



## Ltown

No stalkin for me either, jasmine is was reasonable but she gone, enso was too gone.  Its hard for me to like a product and all the ones i have gone.

Hairiatge is my stalkin butter girl
Claudie protein revitalized but can use aphogee as a replacement
Sarauvn butter 
For conditioner Giovanni and Aubrey will replace jasmine when i'm finish


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518

That part right there _almost_ makes me feel sorry for them.

"_Cauliflower_ has 10 Jars of XYZ...oops _sorry_ they just sold out" Check back Tuesday.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> That part right there _almost_ makes me feel sorry for them.
> 
> "_Cauliflower_ has 10 Jars of XYZ...*oops sorry they just sold out" Check back Tuesday*.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair I would hypothetically  stalk fluertzy for her DC and CJ  for daily fix. There's no product out there that can replace either of these for me. I always get consistent results from both.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


>


 
Brownie518

And I don't think it's fair that someone bought 11 jars of Doo-licious.  

There should be a limit on the amount of Doo-licious-luscious one person should be able to buy.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> Brownie518
> 
> And I don't think it's fair that someone bought 11 jars of Doo-licious.
> 
> There should be a limit on the amount of Doo-licious-luscious one person should be able to buy.



IDareT'sHair


A hot mess...


----------



## beautyaddict1913

IDareT'sHair I don't think I would stalk any vendor lol. I love Claudie and her products to pieces but I shol wouldn't act no fool with her lol. 
These folks better take those "un-cure-able" naps and go on somewhere!
I'm glad every product I use is negotiable! I like Hairveda Sitrinillah but I can also use curl junkie deep fix, Darcy's, kbb, MHC...and the list goes on and on! Shoots I'm not beholding to nobody lol


----------



## Brownie518

^


----------



## IDareT'sHair

beautyaddict1913 said:


> * Shoots I'm not beholding to nobody lol*


 
@beautyaddict1913

Hmp. The Only Thang Imma beholdin' is _another_ product.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

My steamer finally arrived so I'll be testing it out tomorrow.


----------



## beautyaddict1913

IDareT'sHair said:


> @beautyaddict1913
> 
> Hmp. The Only Thang Imma beholdin' is _another_ product.



Lol! I'm tryna tell you lol


----------



## beautyaddict1913

curlyhersheygirl yaaay! What are u steaming with?


----------



## Eisani

Hmm, stalk? Nothin. I used to go hard in the paint for HV and KBB but now, nah I'm good.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @beautyaddict1913
> 
> Hmp. *The Only Thang Imma beholdin' is another product*.





IDareT'sHair

Here's my short-term Wish List:

Bask Cacao
Bask YAM
Marie Dean Green Hemp cond
Tiiva deep conditioner
Tiiva Oil
Stuff from that site Shay posted the other day...
Shi Naturals Moisture leave in ( I love the Protein one)


See, no big deal, T. There were a few more on here but I purchased them last week


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

beautyaddict1913 said:


> curlyhersheygirl yaaay! What are u steaming with?



beautyaddict1913 I'll be steaming with CR algae DC


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl

Happy Steamin' Ms. Curly  So, did your Sista' took her Steama' back home?

@Eisani

I know Girl. I ain't goin' out like that. 

It's wayyyyy too much stuff out here.


----------



## Brownie518

I just got my Big Fat Ebates payment deposited in my paypal...what to do, what to do 


*checks wish list*


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair Yes the Monday after Superbowl.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Here's my "Mock" Wish List:

Another 16 ounce Bottle of Kyra's Hydrating Hemp Conditioner or 2
Marie Dean: Mango Hair Pudding & Maybe Olive, Wheat & Berry DC'er
SSI: Okra
Claudie: Frappe Conditioner, Iman Butter, Hairline & Temple Revitalizer
b.a.s.k. YAM & Java Bean *not a priority tho'*


----------



## Eisani

I'm about to test Kyra's Hemp conditioner right now and use the LAST of my Okra. I need to reup, but I wanna wait to try out Ms Claudie's stuff before I order.


----------



## bronzebomb

I don't know of any product that's worth waiting for anymore.  I think many of them give the same results.

I need a Spray and a Butter and I'm good.

Now I like Qhemet, but she is giving them the blues!  She knows she can have a site sale/offering.

But, it's simple supply and demand.  she supplies a limited amount and people purchase that little bit of product with the quickness.  Makes everyone else think they are missing something.  Therefore one person purchased 10 jars of AHOC...10 really?    It's a nice cream...but I have a full jar that I purchased last year.  You don't need 10.

Honey Hemp and Castor Oil works the same! IJS


----------



## divachyk

I shole can't think of anything that I would stalk like that. But to play fairly, I'd go with Bee Mine for the Luscious Balanced Cream Moisturizer. It's my low porosity hair's dream. Second to that is AV Coco Latte. Before finding these prods, nothing moisturized my hair. ETA: I'll be checking the Qhem thread just as soon as I eat my dinner. Be Back Later!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Eisani said:


> *I'm about to test Kyra's Hemp conditioner right now *and use the LAST of my Okra. I need to reup, but I wanna wait to try out Ms Claudie's stuff before I order.


 
Eisani

E:  Please leave a review of this.  I watched _tastired's_ YT review & she compared it to Oyin Honey Hemp.

chebaby and myself, have not tried it out yet.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Oh yeah Eisani divachyk

So, I had to take that Kyra's Mango Creme to work to get the Lids untightened.  

Brutha #1 - Manicured Nails...could not open.  Claimed he had "Lotion" on his hands. erplexed SMH.

Brutha #2 - Ashy Hands, Rusty Knuckles popped both those lids off in 2 seconds flat.

So, I got them open & they smell great! 

Lawd..that's a mess, they are on way too tight.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

What Scent did you get the Marie Dean Argan Oil in?  I wonder what that Tea-Tea is?  Imma convo her & ask.


----------



## bajandoc86

I sure missed a lot today. Y'all have me rolling with laughter over here. Imma go check out the QB thread now. I haven't been in there for a min....I done lost interest and spent my $$$ elsewhere. Silk Dreams dun got ma money.

I don't understand why folks still hanging onto that QB sale like a crackhead with his last 5 dolla rock or betta yet, a xs thong on a xL butt.

IDareT'sHair I'm not sure there is any vendor I'd stalk......


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Well...I have a Bear Fruit Hair Cart Locked & Loaded. 

I know at one time I had a Discount Code (which I can't find nah)

Does anybody have a BFH Discount Code?  I needs to get in 1 last thang before the Clock strikes 12.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> Brownie518
> 
> What Scent did you get the Marie Dean Argan Oil in?  I wonder what that Tea-Tea is?  Imma convo her & ask.



IDareT'sHair

I got Vanilla!  It's the same as the Hydratherma Naturals scent when you first get the oil, except its stronger and lasts  I asked for all my conditioners to have the same.


----------



## Brownie518

What are you getting from BFH?

I wish she still made that Shea Mango Deep Tea mask. I loved that one!!! And those Shine Rinses!


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> Brownie518
> 
> What Scent did you get the Marie Dean Argan Oil in?  I wonder what that Tea-Tea is?  Imma convo her & ask.



IDareT'sHair

What's Tea-Tea?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518

Hey, Ms. B, Do you have a BFH Coupon Code? I had one for $5.00 off, but don't remember what it was/is? 

I have some Espresso Scalp Creme sitting there in a Cart. 

@Eisani We have until what???? Midnight on the 24th?


----------



## Eisani

IDareT'sHair BFH?? You went waaaay back . *boutsta go peek*

No, lemme go wash this head. I'll report my findings.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> @IDareT'sHair
> 
> What's *Tea-Tea?*


 
Brownie518 

That's what I convo'ed her about.  In the Argan Oil(s) I got Ginger & White Tea and 1 in Unscented.  I didn't want 'vanilla' I wanted something different.

She had one in:  "Tea-Tea" but it sounded too close to "Tea-Tree" so I left that alone.


----------



## Brownie518

LOL! Oh, okay...let me know what she says about it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> What are you getting from BFH?
> 
> *I wish she still made that Shea Mango Deep Tea mask. I loved that one!!! And those Shine Rinses!*


 
I asked her about those Shine Rinses and she replied:  You can always do a Custom Order and get them.erplexed

Yeah....For How much?

So, I assume you can get that Shea Mango Tea in a Custom too.

_*just gone & offer them and take down that crazy-eye-disturbing site*_..... _tearin' up folks vision & thangs_. _that site looks a-d-d_


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> Hey, Ms. B, Do you have a BFH Coupon Code? I had one for $5.00 off, but don't remember what it was/is?
> 
> I have some Espresso Scalp Creme sitting there in a Cart.
> 
> @Eisani *We have until what???? Midnight on the 24th?*


 stop cheating you know that would be the 25th but yea one more day wont hurt

yall acting crazy in here today. cuttin up. talking about xl butts an errthang


----------



## chebaby

oh and thanx T. i got my package


----------



## bronzebomb

Oh yeah, Bee Mine...Ok, there are a few other products I want to try...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *stop cheating you know that would be the 25th* but yea one more day wont hurt


 
@chebaby

Nobody was 'pose to catch that. SMH

Glad it came. Now Use it. I don't wanna see it again this way.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Nobody was 'pose to catch that. SMH
> 
> Glad it came. *Now Use it*. I don't wanna see it again this way.


 girl imma save it in case we do another swap


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *girl imma save it in case we do another swap*


 
chebaby

 Now....Don't make me have to drive there.

I bet not see that again.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Now....Don't make me have to drive there.
> 
> I bet not see that again.


 we done passed that thang till it cant be passed no more. 
imma use it for my buns. but it wont get no use for a while cause its getting hot here


----------



## chebaby

somebody e-hold me back. im about to kick my brothers ***. this son of a bean eater just hung up on me


----------



## Shay72

After the tragedy of BF of '08 or '09 see I was so traumatized I don't remember what year it was... I will no longer stalk a product line. Of course I'm referring to the OG for me. My baby daddy....Hairveda. I didn't know how serious it was and was all laid back and was lucky I got anything .I've since learned to purchase similiar products from different lines. That way when I run out of one I can move on to another.


----------



## Golden75

Y'all ladies most certainly did cut up today!  So imma just give  x 10, cuz there was funny stuff up in here!

The only vendors I stalk are the ones with constant sales 20% or better! 

Off to check QB thread....

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75 said:


> Y'all ladies most certainly did cut up today! So imma just give  x 10, cuz there was funny stuff up in here!
> 
> *The only vendors I stalk are the ones with constant sales 20% or better!*
> 
> Off to check QB thread....
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


 
Golden75

Truff


----------



## Shay72

Oh yeah forgot to mention that BJ is the reason I'm a pj because after that incident I started stockpiling. I'm afraid to run out .


----------



## Eisani

Shay72 do you know some folks still reference that thread and the goings-on? It got a lil heated in that loooooong arse thread.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72 said:


> Oh yeah forgot to mention that BJ is the reason I'm a pj because after that incident I started* stockpiling. I'm afraid to run out* .


 
Shay72

I know. 

That's why I don't hafta' Clown about nothin'.


----------



## Golden75

I bet those 10 jars of ctdg will be in eBay or amazon .  I'm sayin 10?  Unless your moisturizing a horse, 10 really?

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Eisani said:


> @Shay72 do you know some folks still reference that thread and the goings-on? It got a lil heated in that loooooong arse thread.


 
Eisani

That was before my time, What happened?


----------



## mkd

I am lmao so hard at this thread right now.

Brownie518, I have a bfh mango tea mask if you want it, it's yours.  let me know.


----------



## Golden75

And why did I go in the Oyin thread & someone said something about sale this past weekend!  

Ok I lied I admit I was stalking O and not well i guess, but they probably only offered 10%.  I'll check them mothers day, hopefully they'll give a discount that covers shipping.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Eisani

@IDareT'sHair HV was blowing up and folks weren't accustomed to her standard 2 week shipping, so they REALLY weren't ready to wait a month after a major sale like Black Fridee! Some loyal customers (me) defended BJ and folks took it personal. Whatev.

I'm letting my hair cool down before rinsing, but I chelated then washed w/HV Cocasta Shikakai bar, ACV rinsed to restore pH, then applied the Hemp conditioner. Super soft, we'll see if I need to do a light protein rinse when I rinse it out. No clue what I'm going to do after that 

eta: I have an AY cart made right now, trying to see what else I need to add to that bad boy  What else do I "need" before tomorrow? Oh, and yes, we have until *11:59 p.m. February 24th* to make final purchases. I'm just sayin.


----------



## Eisani

Oh, and I just did a search for that HV thread and damn near every one of yall janky ladies posted in that thread...IDareT'sHair talkin about that was before her time . You posted in there too. So did Charz, Che, etc...The life of a pj is full of memory lapses.


----------



## chebaby

Eisani said:


> Oh, and I just did a search for that HV thread and damn near every one of yall janky ladies posted in that [email protected]IDareT'sHair talkin about that was before her time . You posted in there too. So did Charz, Che, etc...The life of a pj is full of memory lapses.


 i did? i dont remember  im fittin ta go look that thread up and see what my newbie self said.


----------



## Shay72

Eisani
I was still subscribed to that thread up until about a month ago. I think I got into it with somebody in the vendor section about HV ship times. For reason I think it was Ltown.


----------



## Eisani

Okay, I'm done with hair tonight. I rinsed and my hair was verrrrry soft and supple. I didn't do the protein rinse because I want to see how the conditioner fares on its own. My hair was easy to detangle and I moisturized w/her Mango Cream then sealed w/CoCasta oil. I'm in 4 chunky twists because I couldn't think of anything else to do so we'll see what I'm working with in the morning. I couldn't r eally smell the "pineapple surprise" in the bottle or when I applied, but after the heat cap and upon rinsing, surprise! I could smell it .


----------



## Eisani

Shay72 said:


> @Eisani
> I was still subscribed to that thread up until about a month ago. I think I got into it with somebody in the vendor section about HV ship times. For reason I think it was @Ltown.


 ain't no tellin.


----------



## chebaby

oh i think i found that thread. look at me bragging i made one post(i think) and all it said was "wow ladies, i got my package weeks ago" lol


----------



## chebaby

i think im gonna henna this weekend i know i said i was done with henna but com'on, did yall believe me lol. anyway i have one box of henna left anyway and i might as well use it:


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Eisani Brownie518 Golden75

Marie Dean is having 20% until March 7th on MarieDeanOnLine.com

Code = *NEWLOOK*


----------



## Seamonster

Off to see the Qhemet thread  Somebody bought 10 cbdg! :mob:


----------



## divachyk

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Eisani
> 
> E:  Please leave a review of this.  I watched _tastired's_ YT review & she compared it to Oyin Honey Hemp.
> 
> @chebaby and myself, have not tried it out yet.



IDareT'sHair and Eisani, I haven't tried by Kyra either. 



IDareT'sHair said:


> Oh yeah @Eisani @divachyk
> 
> So, I had to take that Kyra's Mango Creme to work to get the Lids untightened.
> 
> Brutha #1 - Manicured Nails...could not open.  Claimed he had "Lotion" on his hands. erplexed SMH.
> 
> Brutha #2 - Ashy Hands, Rusty Knuckles popped both those lids off in 2 seconds flat.
> 
> So, I got them open & they smell great!
> 
> Lawd..that's a mess, they are on way too tight.


Oh my goodness IDareT'sHair. I busted out laughing. Dude with the lotion? Wow 



Golden75 said:


> I bet those 10 jars of ctdg will be in eBay or amazon .  I'm sayin 10?  Unless your moisturizing a horse, 10 really?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


Golden75, this had me going too. A horse.  Oh btw, got my Cult Nails Toxic Seaweed today and oh my. Love it! Any other colors you might recommend?


----------



## divachyk

Golden75 said:


> And why did I go in the Oyin thread & someone said something about sale this past weekend!
> 
> Ok I lied I admit I was stalking O and not well i guess, but they probably only offered 10%.  I'll check them mothers day, hopefully they'll give a discount that covers shipping.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


Is O, Oyin Golden75? I'm not an avid FB user but seen a 10% code on FB. Think it was one day only. I was expired by the time I took notice (I think).


----------



## Eisani

Not bad. That's like getting an item for free plus free shipping if you spend at least $100.


----------



## Seamonster

I was cracking up reading the QB thread. Lol, when poor little innocent Shay just appreciated a PJ haul, they were like :mob: I am scared to comment in that thread. I love QB, but I just bought me  some castor oil from the health food store, and got some hemp butter from the product exchange, and KIM. 
Besides I am hiding my hair until June, with no heat until January. I ain't gonna miss it. 

I gave away a AOHC in my help the hair needy thread for Christmas to a college student in Canada, I didn't know it was being rationed. If a person needs or wants to purchase more than one jar, they might have a good reason. 

Golden75 you so right, 10 containers of QB could almost last a hair lifetime. Every year I get QB from the product exchange from people that bought too much, and have to get rid of it before it expires.


----------



## natura87

Bought a Curls Creme brule from Sallys. I guess Sally's carries Curls now too.

Didnt get any products today.

I did my little cousins hair.


----------



## natura87

IDareT'sHair said:


> WOW! Just WOW! Now I wish I _still_ had them 2 jars of CTDG...SMH.
> 
> I'd be doin' like BearFruitHair: "Thanks for Making Me Rich"
> 
> _*looks over at 2 Jars of BRBC and a Jar of AOHC*_
> 
> I didn't know it was that serious. I like it (although I've never really purchased any) but I ain't gone Stalk it.
> 
> Hmm.....What Would Ya'll STALK Like that? *Just Curious*
> 
> @chebaby @Brownie518 @Shay72 @Eisani @beautyaddict1913 @mkd @Ltown @curlyhersheygirl @robot. @bronzebomb @Zaz @13StepsAhead @divachyk @Golden75 @natura87 @SimJam @bajandoc86
> 
> Hmp. I wonder if I would Stalk Marie Dean, BJ or Claudie like that?



Qhemet...Oyin...then again I have a sizeable stash so I am technically good smoetimes I just ~want~ stuff. I like getting packages.


----------



## Ltown

Eisani said:


> ain't no tellin.





Shay72 said:


> Eisani
> 
> Good Morning!
> 
> 
> I was still subscribed to that thread up until about a month ago. I think I got into it with somebody in the vendor section about HV ship times. For reason I think it was Ltown.



shay, Eisani, well some folks got good memory   I was newbie 2008 and think hv was one year in the business my stuff was 3 weeks late and didn't come at all it was around Xmas because i joined late that year. Ladies they tried to walk all over me, told me i can't write or spell i guess then folks were not using

short hand writing    I think Shay got a shot out too None of  it didn't bother me, because i wasn't the lone ranger and she reimburse me.  It didn't stop me from ordering anymore because my stuff just didn't get delivered it wasn't delayed.    I'm fight for my $$$$$ but not fight because someone not having sale or out of stock.  LHCF is not the only hair forum, some folks are not on forum and now that forums are using facebook the population for products just got bigger, so stock up when you can


I am need to order claudie protein which won't open until after today then i'm good, got my mega tek and order some gro aut.  All that other grow oil have pepper in them can't handle that.


----------



## Golden75

divachyk - you should've got Crusin' Nude too, you liked that one when I posted.  I have other colors but I only wore one so far.

Yes O stood for Oyin.  I guess the only time they give a good discount is BF, I can wait.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Golden75

Well since I can't buy hair products, I'm gonna get a pair of sneakers.  I need a good pair for running on the treadmill and when I go walking with my friend.  I need to drop these pounds & stop b.s.ing.

I want the reebok Zig, anybody have them? Reviews? They look soooo comfy!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Ltown

Golden75 said:


> Well since I can't buy hair products, I'm gonna get a pair of sneakers.  I need a good pair for running on the treadmill and when I go walking with my friend.  I need to drop these pounds & stop b.s.ing.
> 
> I want the reebok Zig, anybody have them? Reviews? They look soooo comfy!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



Golden75, i'm looking for new pair too never heard of those but i will be looking this weekend, i'm trying to step up running too on my treadmill.


----------



## Golden75

Ltown said:


> @Golden75, i'm looking for new pair too never heard of those but i will be looking this weekend, i'm trying to step up running too on my treadmill.


 

@ltwon - They are those reeboks with the zig zag that look cool, but funny at the same time.  

I ended getting a pair of Nike, old faithful!  They were on sale for like $59 & I had a $10 coupon.  Reeboks just never feel comfy.  Nike felt nice & light, and no tightness pon de foot!  Bought me and hunny bunch some socks 2 (6pairs a pack) for $12 came out to $60.  Not bad at all!


----------



## divachyk

Golden75, I love sneakers (Nike)! They are my stilleto of choice. I think Reebok Zig are the shoes worn by John Wall (NBA player). The were comfy when I tried them on but I don't own a pair. You should visit the store, be fitted and have them help you select the proper running shoe based on your arch. Makes a big difference in doing it this way vs. just randomly picking out a shoe.


----------



## natura87

I want to buy something before 11:59. Lawd help me.


----------



## Golden75

natura87 said:


> I want to buy something before 11:59. Lawd help me.


 
natura87 -


----------



## Golden75

divachyk said:


> @Golden75, I love sneakers (Nike)! They are my stilleto of choice. I think Reebok Zig are the shoes worn by John Wall (NBA player). The were comfy when I tried them on but I don't own a pair. You should visit the store, be fitted and have them help you select the proper running shoe based on your arch. Makes a big difference in doing it this way vs. just randomly picking out a shoe.


 
@divachyk - I did it randomly . I wouldn't even know where to go, and to trust the opinion. We use to have a spot, years ago where I lived that did that. When I become a serious runner, I will do that. 

But it's just a bunch a kids that work in these stores now. They don't even take out the tissue paper, adjust the laces, and cater anymore. Just here's the shoes, we don't have the color that size, and they can't recommend anything comparable


----------



## Eisani

I went Waka Flocka on some nail polish yet again. I still can't pull the trigger on MD. I tried. Oh, I hit Lorac on Hautelook but that doesn't count since it was under $50 . I may purchase more Kyra, I'm really liking the Hemp and the Mango Cream .


----------



## Eisani

Uh, I reviewed the condish last night. Where's my post?

ETA: Lawd, nvm I found it


----------



## Ltown

IDareT'sHair, i got my package its loaded thanks.

divachyk and Golden75 nike are goto but i had to pickup the reebok ziptec i got the black pair.  Lots of cushion, i have high arch and need lots of support.  We have to chat about our walk, or run.   I'm slowing down on polish i have plastic bins of polish they are starting to look like i have alot of dupes.  I do like that matte finish that was posted but $13 for polish nope.


----------



## robot.

i wouldn't stalk nobody like that  (re: the thread tag)


----------



## chebaby

Ltown said:


> @shay, @Eisani, well some folks got good memory I was newbie 2008 and think hv was one year in the business my stuff was 3 weeks late and didn't come at all it was around Xmas because i joined late that year. Ladies they tried to walk all over me, told me i can't write or spell i guess then folks were not using
> 
> short hand writing I think Shay got a shot out too None of it didn't bother me, because i wasn't the lone ranger and she reimburse me. It didn't stop me from ordering anymore because my stuff just didn't get delivered it wasn't delayed.  I'm fight for my $$$$$ but not fight because someone not having sale or out of stock. *LHCF is not the only hair forum, some folks are not on forum and now that forums are using facebook the population for products just got bigger, so stock up when you can*
> 
> 
> I am need to order claudie protein which won't open until after today then i'm good, got my mega tek and order some gro aut. All that other grow oil have pepper in them can't handle that.


 the bolded is so true. everything is getting so popular now because of facebook fan pages. 

i didnt get my kbb from sage yet but i will get it before 11:59 lol. i am getting the kbb mask, CR deep conditioner(protein is the second ingredient), and im getting ohm sweet hair pudding

T, i saw that pomade you put in my package. i opened it and almost fainted. peach is one of my favorite smells i used it for shine and it works great. thank you


----------



## chebaby

this sunday i will be using up the rest of my cj repair me to steam.
and then next week whenever i co wash i will do so with the last of my cj deep fix. no back ups of either one.

its been a long time since i used deep fix. and ive never co washed with it so i hope i like it for a co wash. if so then when i finish this no buy or whenever aveyou has another sale ill get another jar. i have 4 jars of the rehab along with a little bit left in the 32ox gonna be a while before i get through those lol.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ltown chebaby

Great!  I hope you Ladies enjoy your Packages.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Marie Dean's Discount Code isn't working.erplexed  I started last night and just tried again.

Oh Well.  Guess I won't be getting none.erplexed


----------



## Shay72

Sigh....I've accepted because of my shrinkage the only way I will be able to bun safely is on stretched hair. Booooooooooooo I hate stretched hair. I will begin bunning spring & summer. I need to adjust my reggie for those seasons anyway bc ya'll know it is crazy at work. The foolishness has already begun. I ate lunch today  at 4pm and this while working from home .


----------



## divachyk

I had a massage today. So needed! 

Will this thread go back to few posts per day since we are back no buying and without much to rave about? 

Sunday is regi day. I will have to break out something new since my open jars are not enough to carry me through this wash day. I am thinking of breaking out my CJ.

Eisani I am on my ipad so forgive me if you answered this. Did you cowash or DC with Kyra? How does it compare to Oyin HH (if you use that).


----------



## Golden75

Ltown said:


> @IDareT'sHair, i got my package its loaded thanks.
> 
> @divachyk and @Golden75 nike are goto but i had to pickup the reebok ziptec i got the black pair. Lots of cushion, i have high arch and need lots of support. We have to chat about our walk, or run. I'm slowing down on polish i have plastic bins of polish they are starting to look like i have alot of dupes. I do like that matte finish that was posted but $13 for polish nope.


 
@Ltown - I'm gonna look into the ones you got. Which style did you get? I see Activate and a few other styles. See I was trying to be cheap, so they were comfy, but felt snug around my foot. So I get home put on the Nikes, not feeling them . I think they are gonna go back, and I will wait to spend more on a better pair of sneakers. 

Polish, I definately slowed my roll! I mean have to many dupes, and just too close to justify having 4 . Also, I feel guilty for spending the $60 since I really didn't plan to.

 I think the sneaks are going back, and I'll wait to find something I really like.


----------



## Eisani

divachyk I dc'd w/the Hydrating Hemp. To be honest, I haven't used Honey Hemp in around 3 years so I can't give a fair comparison. I will say that HH was never a repurchase, but I can see repurchasing Kyra's. Then again, I've never been a big Oyin fan .


----------



## Golden75

Ltown - I editted my post with a ques to you, you may have read it before the edit - which style did you get?


----------



## Ltown

Golden75 said:


> Ltown - I'm gonna look into the ones you got. See I was trying to be cheap, so they were comfy, but felt snug around my foot.  So I get home put on the Nikes, not feeling them .  I think they are gonna go back, and I will wait to spend more on a better pair of sneakers.
> 
> Polish, I definately slowed my roll!  I mean have to many dupes, and just too close to justify having 4 .  Also, I feel guilty for spending the $60 since I really didn't plan to.
> 
> I think the sneaks are going back, and I'll wait to find something I really like.



Golden75, when i got fit and size by pace shoe store they suggested to get 1 size bigger than what i wear to allow for sweating and swelling so i wear 8 in shoes, and get 9 for my runners.  It made a difference


----------



## IDareT'sHair

So, Jessicurl has FREE Shipping over $36.00 celebrating her 36 Birthday.

Lawd....I thought that yt Lady was 60


----------



## Golden75

Ltown said:


> @Golden75, when i got fit and size by pace shoe store they suggested to get 1 size bigger than what i wear to allow for sweating and swelling so i wear 8 in shoes, and get 9 for my runners. It made a difference


 
Lawd my short arse gotta get a 10? Nah sun imma a try a 9 1/2 and  the look, feel good, and I don't look doofy


----------



## Ltown

Golden75 said:


> Ltown - I editted my post with a ques to you, you may have read it before the edit - which style did you get?



Golden75 these, they were on sale $69 ar Dicks sports don't know if you have one.

http://shop.reebok.com/US/product?modelId=EF298&articleId=J87310


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Sitting here in Hendigo.  I decided to mix it together.

I'll wash it out about 10-10:30 p.m. erplexed

My Claudie came today and my Burdock Root.  

I need to open my Claudie and Look at it!


----------



## Brownie518

Hey!! 

20% from Adriene, huh? Until the 7th? Okay, I'll have to think on that, then. If I got anything, it would be another Coffee, Vanilla Repair, Green Hemp, and more Argan oil blend.


----------



## chebaby

T, that pomade smells the bomb. when i smelled it i was like


----------



## Eisani

I can't wait to get my Claudie's! I may try to get in the box myself .

Maried Dean....should I or shouldn't I? I should...brb


----------



## Eisani

Hell, the code still doesn't work. Womp womp.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Eisani said:


> I can't wait to get my Claudie's! I may try to get in the box myself .
> 
> *Maried Dean....should I or shouldn't I? I should...brb*


 
Eisani Brownie518

I cannot get the Discount Coupon Code to work?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *T, that pomade smells the bomb. when i smelled it i was like*


 
chebaby

I thought you could 'seal' with it.


----------



## Golden75

Ltown said:


> @Golden75 these, they were on sale $69 ar Dicks sports don't know if you have one.
> 
> http://shop.reebok.com/US/product?modelId=EF298&articleId=J87310


 
Ltown -I have a Dicks near my job, but ya gotta drive, and I take the bus since it's hayll on my gas tank.  Funny but I'm on reebok site now, and I saw those, for my second choice.  Soul for my first.  I think I may get a mens size, because it may be wider.  Thanks for the infor!


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> I thought you could 'seal' with it.


 yea its reeeeaaaallllllyyyyyyy nice.


----------



## Brownie518

Brownie518 said:


> Hey!!
> 
> 20% from Adriene, huh? Until the 7th? Okay, I'll have to think on that, then. If I got anything, it would be another Coffee, Vanilla Repair, Green Hemp, and more Argan oil blend.



And the Argan oil hair creme. 

T, have you emailed her about the code? 

Probably. I know how you get down.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> And the Argan oil hair creme.
> 
> *T, have you emailed her about the code?*
> 
> Probably. I know how you get down.


 
@Brownie518

Um..Do You mean _"how" many times_ have I emailed her about the code? (STALKER).....

@chebaby

I'll stick that Sweet Butter Pomade in Box#2 for you to try out.


----------



## chebaby

sunday i think i will pre poo with evoo, shampoo with come clean and then steam with repair me. then i will do a wash and go with kckt. just to see what my hair will look like if i slather it in the leave in instead of just a little like i normally do.
i know its gonna take forever for my hair to dry.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> *Um..Do You mean "how" many times have I emailed her about the code? (STALKER).....*
> 
> @chebaby
> 
> I'll stick that Sweet Butter Pomade in Box#2 for you to try out.




 Yeah, that's what I meant, actually.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I guess Imma be up all night.  I just could not 'stand' the thought of Sleeping in Henna tonight.

I'll Steam afterwards w/MD Peach Syrup


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> Um..Do You mean _"how" many times_ have I emailed her about the code? (STALKER).....
> 
> @chebaby
> 
> I'll stick that Sweet Butter Pomade in Box#2 for you to try out.


  sweet butter? that must smell amazing thanx girl.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> I guess Imma be up all night.  I just could not 'stand' the thought of Sleeping in Henna tonight.
> 
> I'll Steam afterwards w/MD Peach Syrup



I can't wait to get that Peach Syrup. I was hoping it would come today. Probably Monday.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *Yeah, that's what I meant, actually.*


 
Brownie518

Twice.   Last night & this evening. 

But, if it doesn't get straightened out tonight, Imma skip it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> I can't wait to get that Peach Syrup.* I was hoping it would come today. Probably Monday*.


 
@Brownie518

Did you Check the Tracking Info? It could come tomorrow. They deliver on Saturdays.

Girl....Click on that Fed-Ex # and see where it is.


----------



## divachyk

Brownie518 what vendor is Adriene? I am slow. Unless it is BJ or Claudie and a few others, I don't know their real names.


----------



## Brownie518

divachyk

Marie Dean


----------



## Eisani

So I'm thinking of hittin paynah on a 32oz Too Shea! since the shipping would be free.  Waiting on boo to go eat and I'm about to fall out! I haven't eaten a thing since about 11:30. He betta come on here before I act UGLY. S*t!!!


----------



## chebaby

Eisani said:


> So I'm thinking of hittin paynah on a 32oz Too Shea! since the shipping would be free. Waiting on boo to go eat and I'm about to fall out! I haven't eaten a thing since about 11:30. He betta come on here before I act UGLY. S*t!!!


 i didnt know you liked too shea enough to get a 32oz. thats cool. i havent used it in a while but i remember liking it for a co wash. much better than the wdt.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Hey Ladies,

I finally used up 1 Liter Oyin HH.  *YAY*  I thought that thang would neva' die.  

I am under the Steamer now with Marie Dean.  My Henidgo came out very nicely.  I'm happeh.  

Will bring Claudie into the Cowash Rotation.  I have: Avocado Intense, Fortifying, Normalizing and Mango Creme Rinse.  I will finish Winter/Spring out with these. 

And throw that JC Too Shea! in there too once & a while, because it's open and I want to finish it up *but no back ups tho'*


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair

Hey, did you get that code to work? 
Coffee & Kokum isn't listed on there. I don't see the Green Hemp either.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518

I haven't tried since I last posted. I've been doing my Hair. I thought about trying that Code on Esty.

She hasn't answered via that durn Site's _"Contact Us"_ email. I should try to convo her through Esty.

Let me try that.

I was just thinking about getting another Liter of Too Shea! instead, but I won't. 

I thought about getting more Claudie, but she is still closed.

Too many folks are 'Closed' what's up with that?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518

Girl All these places 'closed':

b.a.s.k.
Silk Dreams
Claudie

Lawd...Don't nobody want me to buy nothing.  

I should buy more Kyra & call it a day.

ETA:  I never did hear back from Bear Fruit Hair after I asked her for a Coupon Code.


----------



## divachyk

Received my HV today


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair

Folks have been having back-to-back sales, stock must be low...

When Silk Dreams opens back up, I need more Nourish oil, PRE, and Mocha conditioner. When is b.a.s.k. supposed to open back up?

I ended up getting a few body things from Sakura and thats it.


----------



## Golden75

divachyk - how you liking that Clarisonic? It's popping back up in my mind 

And how MD gon have a none working code?  

Hope my Shi naturals comes soon.  Shoot hope I get a confirmation email.  Is that customary from them? I only got the pp notice

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

b.a.s.k. said Feb. 27th she will be having a "Grand Opening" but no Sale......

I was back on that CD BV, but I didn't get none (yet).


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Golden75

Re: ShiN. 1 time I got a Delivery Conf email. This last time, I didn't. (It just showed up) 

We'll see about this last order I placed.erplexed


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Eisani said:


> So I'm thinking of hittin paynah on a 32oz Too Shea! since the shipping would be free. Waiting on boo to go eat and I'm about to fall out! *I haven't eaten a thing since about 11:30. He betta come on here before I act UGLY. S*t!!!*


 
Eisani

   So What You End Up Grubbin' On?


----------



## Brownie518

I usually get a paypal ship notice for Shi Naturals. I believe I've gotten one each time I've ordered.


----------



## divachyk

Golden75 said:


> @divachyk - how you liking that Clarisonic? It's popping back up in my mind
> 
> And how MD gon have a none working code?
> 
> Hope my Shi naturals comes soon.  Shoot hope I get a confirmation email.  Is that customary from them? I only got the pp notice
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


Golden75 - loving it! Tbh, I can't tell a difference in my skin but I like the product anyway.


----------



## Golden75

I wish I was grubbing on some chicken wangs!  I dunno why, just want something unhealthy 

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## divachyk

I kinda want me some Gleau but I'mma hold out until I use up a few more oils.


----------



## divachyk

Golden75 said:


> I wish I was grubbing on some chicken wangs!  I dunno why, just want something unhealthy
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


Golden75, um yeah well, I had wangs and a greek salad for dinner with the hubs at the firestation.


----------



## Golden75

divachyk said:
			
		

> Golden75 - loving it! Tbh, I can't tell a difference in my skin but I like the product anyway.



divachyk - which brush heads did you get? The ones that come with it?  I read the deep pore is really good.  I may splurge next month. Did you say you're acne prone?  My face is a mess  I don't know what to do 

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75

Some Wangs Sound Might-tay Guud right about now.


----------



## Brownie518

divachyk said:


> I kinda want me some Gleau but I'mma hold out until I use up a few more oils.



divachyk

I said almost the exact words to myself early this morning.  I have a lot of oils right now that I need to use up. It's on my list, though. 


I did finish up a Motions CPR, Shi Naturals Grow Potion, and Silk Dreams PRE.


----------



## Golden75

divachyk said:
			
		

> Golden75, um yeah well, I had wangs and a greek salad for dinner with the hubs at the firestation.



divachyk - I had Greek salad for dinner all this week cept tonight. Loves Greek salad 

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

That Claudie Tea Rinse looks good.  I can't wait to try it.  

But I'll be trying Shi's 1st.  I stuck it in the Fridge.  I shoulda' checked the expiration date.

When I was using Njoi's Herbal Tea Spritz, she said 1 year.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Speaking of Oils, I'm stuck on that Marie Dean Argan Oil Blend right now.  

And some of these Growth Oils.

I can't wait to get back to my Smell Goods:

Darcy's Oil Spritz
Shea Moisture Restorative Exlir
Cocosta
Avosoya
Hydratherma Naturals

These all smell amazing.  (But so does MD Argan Oil)


----------



## divachyk

Golden75 said:


> @divachyk - which brush heads did you get? The ones that come with it?  I read the deep pore is really good.  I may splurge next month. Did you say you're acne prone?  My face is a mess  I don't know what to do
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


Never use to be acne prone Golden75. Then, out of nowhere, I struggled with hormonal acne from 2009-2010. Last year I found the best kept secret - Grandpa's Sulfur Soap. This soap cleared up my acne. So now, I get normal acne breakthroughs (typically around my cycle). Check my blog. I have a before sulfur soap / after sulfur soap pic. Big difference. I'm cautious with using the clarisonic. Don't want to aggravate my acne so I only use it 2-3x weekly. I got the brush heads that came with it. Think it's the sensitive brush and the body brush. I haven't body brushed yet.



Brownie518 said:


> @divachyk
> 
> I said almost the exact words to myself early this morning.  I have a lot of oils right now that I need to use up. It's on my list, though.
> 
> 
> I did finish up a Motions CPR, Shi Naturals Grow Potion, and Silk Dreams PRE.


Brownie518, we're definitely thinking alike.


----------



## divachyk

IDareT'sHair said:


> Speaking of Oils, I'm stuck on that Marie Dean Argan Oil Blend right now.
> 
> And some of these Growth Oils.
> 
> I can't wait to get back to my Smell Goods:
> 
> Darcy's Oil Spritz
> Shea Moisture Restorative Exlir
> Cocosta
> Avosoya
> Hydratherma Naturals
> 
> These all smell amazing.  (But so does MD Argan Oil)


IDareT'sHair, I need to put avosoya and Darcy's on my to try list. An oil spritz sounds interesting.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

divachyk

Darcy's is the Spritz.  Also Shea Moisture Restorative Exlir.  It's nice.  Smells N-I-C-E.

You can get that one on the Ground to try.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair

What are the ingredients in Claudie's spritz, does it say?

The Oil I just got from It's Perfectly Natural is a spritz. That Shea Moisture Elixir is the business, divachyk. You should try that one!!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> What are the ingredients in Claudie's spritz, does it say?


 

@Brownie518

Girl...Ms. Claudie Put Her Foot All Up in that Tea Rinse ain't she @beautyaddict1913

It's in a Conditioner Bottle, Flip Top. (Imma transfer into a Spritz bottle when I get ready to use it, but..............

Here are _some_ of the Highlights:

Water, Black Tea, Green Tea, Roobis Tea, Marshmallow, Burdock Root, Slippery Elm, Yarrow, Yucca, Horsetail, Comfrey Wild Cherry Bark...just to name a few

Expires 02/13


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> Girl...Ms. Claudie Put Her Foot All Up in that Tea Rinse ain't she @beautyaddict1913
> 
> It's in a Conditioner Bottle, Flip Top. (Imma transfer into a Spritz bottle when I get ready to use it, but..............
> 
> Here are _some_ of the Highlights:
> 
> Water, Black Tea, Green Tea, Roobis Tea, Marshmallow, Burdock Root, Slippery Elm, Yarrow, Yucca, Horsetail, Comfrey Wild Cherry Bark...just to name a few
> 
> Expires 02/13





I hope that joint is ready for sale when she opens back up!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *I hope that joint is ready for sale when she opens back up!!*


 
Brownie518

here's a few mo': Fenugreek, Nettle, Sage, Hops...the Girl wasn't Playin'

Hey Ms. B, it's 10:45 and I was just thankin'...I should took advantage of that 20% AY and stocked up on HTN.erplexed  

That woulda' been a smart move, especially since everythang is on lock up in this piece.

My time is runnin' out & I ain't hit PayNah on Nuttin'.


----------



## natura87

IDareT'sHair said:


> Marie Dean's Discount Code isn't working.erplexed  I started last night and just tried again.
> 
> Oh Well.  Guess I won't be getting none.erplexed



Yeah I wanted to buy some but it wasnt working.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair

You might as well get some HTN while you can get it with a discount. I have backups of the Follicle mist and the Oil, so I'm good for now. I considered it, though. I was gonna get that, Tiiva, and Camille Rose.


----------



## beautyaddict1913

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> Girl...Ms. Claudie Put Her Foot All Up in that Tea Rinse ain't she @beautyaddict1913
> 
> It's in a Conditioner Bottle, Flip Top. (Imma transfer into a Spritz bottle when I get ready to use it, but..............
> 
> Here are _some_ of the Highlights:
> 
> Water, Black Tea, Green Tea, Roobis Tea, Marshmallow, Burdock Root, Slippery Elm, Yarrow, Yucca, Horsetail, Comfrey Wild Cherry Bark...just to name a few
> 
> Expires 02/13



She shol did! You forgot to tell them about the hibiscus, chamomile, nettle, plantain, fenugreek, rosemary, and peppermint..and we still ain't done! Sounds like something that will make your hair touch yo toes if you use it regularly lol


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

I didn't think the AY Sale was still on.

And yeah Girl beautyaddict1913 is right about that Tea!  

Have you Sangin' Lawdy-Lawdy Ms. Claudie All Night Long!


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair

ALLCHIC will give you 20% off at AveYou...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518

Thanks PUSHA! 

Hmp.  I told you, you were the cause of me Relapsing.  

I have about 45 minutes to go.

Lemme go make a Cart Right Quick and see how it looks!


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> Thanks PUSHA!
> 
> Hmp.  I told you, you were the cause of me Relapsing.
> 
> I have about 45 minutes to go.
> 
> Lemme go make a Cart Right Quick and see how it looks!




 Hey, you asked!!!!!! 


you're welcome  What you gettin? Just HTN?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> Hey, you asked!!!!!!
> 
> 
> *you're welcome  What you gettin? Just HTN?*


 
Nice Discount.

So, I ran out there made up a Quick Cart of HTN.  I need it to be at(or past) $50.00 to feel it tho'. (Which isn't hard to do as you know).

I had like a $7.00 Discount, but Shipping was $5 

I didn't want to throw any CJ in to tip it over, because I have plenty of that (that I haven't touched yet). And I have DM SuperButterCreme, Tiiva, and CR.

So....I backed the cart out..... 

30 minutes and I am still on the Hunt.  No word back yet from Adriene.  She gone miss out.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518

Well Ms. B, I think Imma throw in the Towel. 

SSI never came through. I really don't want any more Kyra (right now), Shi-Naturals, Hairitage etc......erplexed

Claudie is closed. b.a.s.k. closed. Silk Dreams closed. Jasmine closed. Enso closed.

Don't want no Jessicurl. MHC never has a Sale. Got enough Darcy's...... 

Lawd....it's hard being a PJ out here on the Skreets.

_*looks over at bj*_

BJ takes that monnneeeee 365 24/7  Ain't NO SHAME in BJ's Game.


----------



## bronzebomb

I just watched the entire Whitney Houston funeral, and I was ok, until they lifted that coffin.  my goodness...


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> Well Ms. B, I think Imma throw in the Towel.
> 
> SSI never came through. I really don't want any more Kyra (right now), Shi-Naturals, Hairitage etc......erplexed
> 
> Claudie is closed. b.a.s.k. closed. Silk Dreams closed. Jasmine closed. Enso closed.
> 
> Don't want no Jessicurl. MHC never has a Sale. Got enough Darcy's......
> 
> Lawd....it's hard being a PJ out here on the Skreets.
> 
> _*looks over at bj*_
> 
> BJ takes that monnneeeee 365 24/7  Ain't NO SHAME in BJ's Game.



So you didn't get anything from AveYou, then? 

I won't be getting anything right now, either. 
Next week, I'll restock on CPR and maybe some more Marie Dean. There are a few other things I'd like to try from her. We'll see, though.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

That Mango Capacua Hair & Body Pudding is Excellent

I was gone get:

1 8 ounce Mango Hair Pudding
1 8 or 12 ounce Seaweed & Rice

Oh Well, I can wait.erplexed

Yeah, I skipped on HTN.  I have plenty to start my Spring with.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair

I think I have a sample of that Pudding. It IS good!!! 

Yeah, I'm sure your HTN arsenal is all set! 

I'm about to curl up with SO and watch a movie or something. Ya'll have a good night!!!


----------



## divachyk

Brownie518 said:


> @IDareT'sHair
> 
> What are the ingredients in Claudie's spritz, does it say?
> 
> The Oil I just got from It's Perfectly Natural is a spritz. That Shea Moisture Elixir is the business, @divachyk. You should try that one!!!


IDareT'sHair and Brownie518, I'll look for that elixir. I like the conditioner for cowashing so the elixir should be just as good.



bronzebomb said:


> I just watched the entire Whitney Houston funeral, and I was ok, until they lifted that coffin.  my goodness...


bronzebomb, I haven't watched it all (have it recorded) but I did see the last half and that was the most touching part.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Welp.  It's midnight.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

Yeah, I have a 'sample' of that Joint too!  That's what made me want that 8 ounce.


----------



## natura87

*buckles down*


I bought a satin cap Friday, as my last hurrah.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

divachyk

That SM Exlir is a nice Oil Spritz.  Smells good and gives a nice Sheen.  Nice & Light too.


----------



## Eisani

I ended up eating prime rib, salad and baked potato. Ever be so hungry you can't eat much? Yep . He ate all his food and finished mine.


----------



## divachyk

Ladies, since developing acid reflux, I've pretty much stopped drinking soda and have dropped about 10lbs. Yay for me! Ok, back to the regular scheduled programming.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> divachyk
> 
> That SM Exlir is a nice Oil Spritz.  Smells good and gives a nice Sheen.  Nice & Light too.



Yeah, I got SO on this one. He loves the shine!


----------



## Eisani

I didn't end up buying any more hair products either IDareT'sHair. I got my shipping notice already on my nail polish. I obviously chose the right time to strike because everything I wanted was in stock. I'm geeked


----------



## beautyaddict1913

IDareT'sHair said:


> So, Jessicurl has FREE Shipping over $36.00 celebrating her 36 Birthday.
> 
> Lawd....I thought that yt Lady was 60



Lmaaaoo IDareT'sHair you and Eisani kills me every time y'all talk about red head Jesse lol! I fall out every time I think about u saying "I'm unsubscribing from that fool" lol


----------



## Ltown

Good Morning ladies!  I seen everyone trying to order by midnight!  So how long is this no buy?  The longest i will play in no buy is 30 day because a PJ will find something else to buy if it ain't hair its something

IDareT'sHair,  all those shop are not permanent close, just jasmine, can you ask claudie why she has to close the site from looking, even if she close for buying i don't understand why you can't look at the product listing.  She's your homie now you can ask and get anything.

divachyk, do you have a keyboard for you ipad?  I can't find one anymore in stock i have ipad 1.


----------



## Eisani

Ltown said:


> Good Morning ladies!  I seen everyone trying to order by midnight!  So how long is this no buy?  The longest i will play in no buy is 30 day because a PJ will find something else to buy if it ain't hair its something
> 
> IDareT'sHair,  all those shop are not permanent close, just jasmine, can you ask claudie why she has to close the site from looking, even if she close for buying i don't understand why you can't look at the product listing.  She's your homie now you can ask and get anything.


The last sentence just kill't me 

Ltown you can participate in the no-buy at your own pace. I'm honestly still considering the 32oz Too Shea! chebaby I prefer WDT to dc, but I LOVE Too Shea! for cowashing. If I get the 32, it'll be my staple cowasher this spring and I'll incorporate a few other things in an effort to use them up. I'll see how my hair feels about Claudie's when it comes as well. I need to go back to making a hair schedule.


----------



## Shay72

I'm at an information fair for work and the girl at the table in front of me keeps patting her weave . I'm also witnessing some extremely heat damaged natural hair .I feel bad for her.


----------



## Ltown

IDareT'sHair, I mailed your package Friday so should be there monday!

@Eisiani, Golden75, divachyk, what color/kind of polish you like? I'm pink/red/light brown girl. I love glitter but that stuff is hard to get off even with base.


----------



## Eisani

Ltown I live for all shades of blue, neons and pastel cremes . I'm also a holo heaux lol. Glitter is easy to remove if you soak cotton in acetone, lay on the nail and cover the finger tip with a little piece of foil. By the time you cover all your fingers and get back to the first nail, you can swipe it right off .


----------



## bajandoc86

Hey ladies! Hope you guys having a good weekend so far.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Ltown

Thanks Ms. L! for the package *excited*

Yep. I did ask Claudie when she was re-opening last night (for real). 

I was tryna' get that last minute purchase in last night (but failed).

I Agree. That's a good question. About being able to look even though the On-Line Store is closed. I'll ask her.

I still have not heard back from Marie Dean. Which is weird because she normally answers me back in 2 seconds flat. I hope nothing's wrong.erplexed

Looking forward to this no-buy. I hope I can make it 30 days. I know I will break it if AveYou has a Sale and maybe SSI if the % is right (since I didn't get my MD on). 

But I may come back to MD once she gets her Discount Code issues worked out.


----------



## divachyk

Ltown, I am starting to love all colors. Blue is my fav color so I gravitate to that but I have to pull myself away and shop for other colors. I will be buying Baker Street by Nails, Inc. I'm not a Beyonce stan but I do love this color (this is the color she debuted on her first outing after having Blue Ivy). What color dupes do you have?

Ltown, no keyboard. Check ebay. They had plenty last time I checked BUT they are just as expensive as those for ipad 2. There are only a few times where I felt I needed a keyboard so I've not been in any rush to buy one. I'm dragging my feet because I will be getting the ipad 3 whenever it launches. 

Eisani, thank you for the glitter tip. I find pure acetone removes the glitter pretty good but I do have to scrub kinda hard to get it off. I've not tried holos. I guess that's my next venture. What polish did you just buy?


----------



## divachyk

IDareT'sHair - miss Claudie is a peach. Assuming her name is Claudie? Her emails never include a signature. My order will ship next week. I thought it was so kind of her to drop me a note to tell me that. I responded with, I thank you for the reply....., she responded with she takes care good care of her angels. I thought that was cute.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

divachyk 

Yeah, Claudie is a nice Lady.  And willing to 'help' her Angels if you find yourself having hair issues.  

You should write her about your Sis hair problems.

When I was having my "Nape" issues she recommended the Iman Butter and it's been great.

I'm on my way to get a Sugar-Srub Pedi today.  Not sure what Color I'll get?


----------



## Seamonster

Off to my hair goals meeting, this should be fun!


----------



## Golden75

Ltown said:
			
		

> IDareT'sHair, I mailed your package Friday so should be there monday!
> 
> @Eisiani, Golden75, divachyk, what color/kind of polish you like? I'm pink/red/light brown girl. I love glitter but that stuff is hard to get off even with base.



Ltown - I love holos, glittah! Duo chromed, blues, greens, purples

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Golden75

Imma try to stick out the no buy, but I know I will purchase from SSI.  Mainly for the kids set for lil cuz.  If Claudies opens with the tea spritz, I'm on it!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## bronzebomb

Just purchased some shears.

Used up Oyin Whipped Shea and Carol's Daughter Healthy Hair butter & Black Vanilla Leave-in

Wigs are helping me use up products!


----------



## Golden75

Got track# from Shi-naturals.  Should be here Monday.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Golden75

I ain't get no Delivery Confirmation and I ordered before you did. erplexed

Lawd help these start-ups


----------



## divachyk

Good idea IDareT'sHair, I will definitely email her re: sis. Let us know what color you get today.

Out to dinner with dh. Outback! Yum.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

divachyk

I just got back.  I got OPI Russian Navy


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair said:
			
		

> @Golden75
> 
> I ain't get no Delivery Confirmation and I ordered before you did. erplexed
> 
> Lawd help these start-ups



IDareT'sHair - it came from pp

I love Russian Navy!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75

I just emailed her.


----------



## Eisani

Golden75 said:


> IDareT'sHair
> I love Russian Navy!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



I was just about to say the same thing. Lawd y'all, the bike shopp and Nordstrom done got a whole hunk of money from me today! This lady in the shoe department kept staring at my bun  I just figured she was checking its authenticity.

divachyk I bought 6 holos (HITS No Olimpo Demeter, Ares, Atena, Apolo, Hera, Dioniso), A-England St. George, and a duo chrome set (HITS Mari Moon Unique).


----------



## Golden75

Eisani said:
			
		

> I was just about to say the same thing. Lawd y'all, the bike shopp and Nordstrom done got a whole hunk of money from me today! This lady in the shoe department kept staring at my bun  I just figured she was checking its authenticity.
> 
> divachyk I bought 6 holos (HITS No Olimpo Demeter, Ares, Atena, Apolo, Hera, Dioniso), A-England St. George, and a duo chrome set (HITS Mari Moon Unique).



Eisani - sounds like you had a good time shopping.  I wanted the HITS Mari Moon, Dioniso, & the new A-England.  But I have to curb my np addiction too.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Eisani

I need a nap but my eyebrow appointment is in less than an hour . I am whipped!


----------



## Eisani

Golden75 I need to reign in the polish monster too. I just can't help it and when I checked the site and all were in stock, I went for it. Didn't get a notice or refund for oos items so from the looks of it I got everything I wanted. I had to do it!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Eisani said:


> I was just about to say the same thing. Lawd y'all, the bike shopp and Nordstrom done got a whole hunk of money from me today! This lady in the shoe department *kept staring at my bun  I just figured she was checking its authenticity*.


 
@Eisani

I know she was......

Yeah, the Russian Navy looks thebomb.com  I got the Sugar-Scrub Pedi.


----------



## Ltown

Eisani said:


> I was just about to say the same thing. Lawd y'all, the bike shopp and Nordstrom done got a whole hunk of money from me today! This lady in the shoe department kept staring at my bun  I just figured she was checking its authenticity.
> 
> divachyk I bought 6 holos (HITS No Olimpo Demeter, Ares, Atena, Apolo, Hera, Dioniso), A-England St. George, and a duo chrome set (HITS Mari Moon Unique).



Eisani, wow you clean up, i love holos too anything that shine.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Lawd...Nah somebody in 'another' thread was tryna' say b.a.s.k. is EN.  

Folks be obsessed.


----------



## beautyaddict1913

Eisani said:


> I was just about to say the same thing. Lawd y'all, the bike shopp and Nordstrom done got a whole hunk of money from me today! This lady in the shoe department kept staring at my bun  I just figured she was checking its authenticity.
> 
> *divachyk I bought 6 holos (HITS No Olimpo Demeter, Ares, Atena, Apolo, Hera, Dioniso), A-England St. George, and a duo chrome set (HITS Mari Moon Unique).*




Tell me why I thought the bolded was bike talk lol. I ain't never heard of holos, Englands or any of that! I'm so dedicated to opi and Essie lol

I have been cleaning all day. I'm supposed to be going out for drinks tonight with a guy I met almost a month ago but finally called. He was so excited when I called that it was funny lol. He's cute but guys are so disappointing that I never get my hopes up. I'm sure y'all know how heartbreaking it is to meet someone & later find out that they "forgot" to tell u about their wife or kids smh. Anyway I said all that to say that I gotta flat twist my hair for tonight lol. About to tea spritz with Its perfectly natural add some Anita grant cafe latte and add a little bee mine curly butter.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

beautyaddict1913

You are such a Jewel.  I'm sure you'll have a great time.  

Hair will be Fiyah & Make Up will be Fierce.

_*girl just have fun.  w/no expectations.*_


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair said:
			
		

> Lawd...Nah somebody in 'another' thread was tryna' say b.a.s.k. is EN.
> 
> Folks be obsessed.



IDareT'sHair - lank? What da haylllll?

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Golden75

Wait  someone is selling expired Proactiv -  they got sold next them

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Golden75

SSI sale supposed to be in a week or 2.  Hope this don't turn into a QB sale....

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## beautyaddict1913

Golden75 said:


> Wait  someone is selling expired Proactiv -  they got sold next them
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



Lol. From 2 years ago at that smh. If that doesn't beat all someone is trying to swap some creme of nature shampoo for a maxi glide lol. I wish I would send u my $100 maxi glide in exchange for a $5 bottle of shampoo lol. The nerve of people!


----------



## bronzebomb

beautyaddict1913 said:


> [/B]
> 
> Tell me why I thought the bolded was bike talk lol. I ain't never heard of holos, Englands or any of that! I'm so dedicated to opi and Essie lol
> 
> I have been cleaning all day. I'm supposed to be going out for drinks tonight with a guy I met almost a month ago but finally called. He was so excited when I called that it was funny lol. He's cute but guys are so disappointing that I never get my hopes up. I'm sure y'all know how heartbreaking it is to meet someone & later find out that they "forgot" to tell u about their wife or kids smh. Anyway I said all that to say that I gotta flat twist my hair for tonight lol. About to tea spritz with Its perfectly natural add some Anita grant cafe latte and add a little bee mine curly butter.


 
believe me I know.  I'm slowly getting back into the swing of things.  dating sucks.  But unless he is the Postman or UPS/FED ex man, I need to get back out there.


----------



## Golden75

beautyaddict1913 said:
			
		

> Lol. From 2 years ago at that smh. If that doesn't beat all someone is trying to swap some creme of nature shampoo for a maxi glide lol. I wish I would send u my $100 maxi glide in exchange for a $5 bottle of shampoo lol. The nerve of people!



 wow! Maxi glide for shampoo? Wow!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75 said:


> @IDareT'sHair - lank? *What da haylllll?*
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


 
@Golden75

I thought the same thang.


Golden75 said:


> SSI sale supposed to be in a week or 2. *Hope this don't turn into a QB sale....*
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


 
Thought the same thang x2

@beautyaddict1913

I'll send you some Lustas' Pank for some KBB Ambrosia.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=566009


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair said:
			
		

> Golden75
> 
> http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=566009



IDareT'sHair - stop it they resurrected that? Lawdy! Of to read

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## IDareT'sHair

beautyaddict1913

I'll swap you some ORS Replenishing packs for a Jar of KBB Luscious Locs Hair Mask.

Oh Wait, I'm 'pose to swap chebaby my ORS Replenishing for some of her Curl Junkie.


----------



## Golden75

I don't see the connection

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75

I said they was reachin'.

They fixated.


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair said:
			
		

> Golden75
> 
> I said they was reachin'.
> 
> They fixated.



IDareT'sHair - really stretching like trying to make NL look like BSL

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## beautyaddict1913

Lol IDareT'sHair we can swap lol but only if I can swap your steamer for Suave Naturals (brand new, unopened) lol


----------



## beautyaddict1913

IDareT'sHair said:


> beautyaddict1913
> 
> I'll swap you some ORS Replenishing packs for a Jar of KBB Luscious Locs Hair Mask.
> 
> Oh Wait, I'm 'pose to swap chebaby my ORS Replenishing for some of her Curl Junkie.



I'm bout to dieeeeee laughing at this whole post!! Lmaaaoo!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

beautyaddict1913

Okay I'll send you a 16 ounce BeeMine DC'er for a Jar of Elasta QP DPR-11 (New Formula) OR Lustrasilk Olive Oil DC'er.

You can send me a VO5 Moisture Milks for my Steamer.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

beautyaddict1913

Beauty, I know when I start using Claudie's Tea Rinse, I won't want none of those other pre-packaged ones.

I'll _try_ use those up before I start on Claudie's.  I'll keep my own Blends too, that I use for weekly Rinsing.

I already have 2 Shi Black Tea and now 2 Shi Growth Blend on the way.


----------



## beautyaddict1913

Lol. That was the laugh I needed for the night lol. But since Qhemet has been closed for "6 months" I suppose I could break out the b&b super gro! Heard it was a good dupe for aohc! Hopefully I will get some growth too lol


----------



## beautyaddict1913

IDareT'sHair said:


> beautyaddict1913
> 
> Beauty, I know when I start using Claudie's Tea Rinse, I won't want none of those other pre-packaged ones.
> 
> I'll _try_ use those up before I start on Claudie's.  I'll keep my own Blends too, that I use for weekly Rinsing.
> 
> I already have 2 Shi Black Tea and now 2 Shi Growth Blend on the way.



Me either! Save your it's perfectly spray bottle to transfer it! Claudies is definitely a better value. Idk how much it will retail for but it's 53 yummy ingredients in a 16 oz bottle so there is the value!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

beautyaddict1913 said:


> Lol. That was the laugh I needed for the night lol. *But since Qhemet has been closed for "6 months" *I suppose I could break out the b&b super gro! Heard it was a good dupe for aohc! Hopefully I will get some growth too lol


 
beautyaddict1913


----------



## IDareT'sHair

beautyaddict1913 said:


> Me either! *Save your it's perfectly spray bottle to transfer it!* Claudies is definitely a better value. Idk how much it will retail for but it's 53 yummy ingredients in a 16 oz bottle so there is the value!


 
beautyaddict1913

I ran into Family Dolla' next door to my job and saw some spray bottles sitting on an end cap, so I scooped 2 of them up. _*Knew they would come in handy*_

I've had them before.  And they are nice and they was a Dolla'.


----------



## Brownie518

I'm getting that Russian Navy next week...


----------



## Brownie518

beautyaddict1913 said:


> Lol. That was the laugh I needed for the night lol. But *since Qhemet has been closed for "6 months"* I suppose I could break out the *b&b super gro! Heard it was a good dupe for aohc! *Hopefully I will get some growth too lol




1st bolded: 

2nd bolded:


----------



## Zaz

beautyaddict1913 that bottle was vintage, like this OG jar of QP mango butter I'm willing to trade for a FHI Runway


----------



## Zaz

Hey ladies  just passing through, while in NY for the past two weeks I definitely broke the no buy  I'll go back on it in March


----------



## beautyaddict1913

Lol Zaz right collectors edition


----------



## IDareT'sHair

beautyaddict1913

What's Up Beauty!


----------



## beautyaddict1913

Hey IDareT'sHair!! U see I'm in for the night lol


----------



## natura87

I got my HV today. There was a sample in there, some kinda hair and body oil. All the products smell so good. I am just waiting on my KBN and Darcy's now.


----------



## Shay72

My two passes for the No Buy will be for a tea & coffee raid in a few weeks and CJ Easter Sale then I am all good. I can't decide if I will stop at 6 months or just try to get by with some passes and hold out to BF. Well ya'll know how I do. I'm spoiled so I'm not sure I can last until BF.


----------



## divachyk

Morning ladies.


----------



## Charz

Hi Everyone! I have not bought hair products since that Aveyou promotion in July. When I go off my no-buy in May I wanna haul some new things. Any suggestions?

I've been hearing nice things about BASK?


----------



## Ltown

Charz said:


> Hi Everyone! I have not bought hair products since that Aveyou promotion in July. When I go off my no-buy in May I wanna haul some new things. Any suggestions?
> 
> I've been hearing nice things about BASK?



Charz, hey stranger!  i introduce bask last summer you were mia.  She has nice product i think the hit here is java.  Brownie518, like it.


----------



## 13StepsAhead

Hey ladies  I've been MIA because the darn Internet in my apartment has been out yet again. I'm at Starbucks now (thank goodness for there Starbucks in every corner philosophy).  Since getting my shower filter my hair is doing a LOT better, but I know it will take some time to cure the breakage I've been having.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Hey Lovelies.

Sitting here.  Just applied some "It's Perfectly Natural" Scalp Oil.  And massaged in some Tiiva Shea-Hemp Growth Hair Pomade.

Made a little impromptu Sale last night.


----------



## SimJam

Mornin girlies, Im having an awesome time with my nieces they made a welcome sign for me and everything!!!! Honestly, the little things really do matter ... sometimes lol

Now for the products, I really like the HV whipped ends even better than Oyin hair dew and SSI!!! the moist 24 and moist pro are also nice, I got them for cowashes/LI. The other HV stuff I got were replacements of whipped gelly and sitrinillah.

so for the next 2 months maybe I'll be doing a full HV regimen

wash with cocasta bar, 
cowash with Moist 24/Pro, 
DC with Sitrinillah,
twist with whipped gelly
LI whipped ends.

I tried the murumuru moisture milk and I think I'll like that to, I also got some rhassoul clay and more chocolate smoothies from pura body


----------



## Ltown

Hey ladies!

Sunday hair day, prepoo was aloevera, wgo, coconut oil, shampoo, nexus emergencee, dc pure smoothie.  

Nice warm day!


----------



## Eisani

Spritzed this head with water, rubbed Kyra's Mango Butter and HV Whipped Gelly thru and wearing it down today. Nephew's bday party is today. He's 2 already! Toys 'R Us just got more of my money .


----------



## Golden75

SimJam - if BJ have another deep discount sale, I think I will revist the Whipped Ends.  I liked it for a moment, but then it did nothing for me, but that was when I was relaxed.  

Haylll with that fast shipping, and a good sale, I may revisit a lot from HV.

Sauve has an at-home Keratin Treatment  

Been super lazy with my hair.  These twists need to come out, but I think imma just pop on a head band and KIM for a another week or two   Haven't used up any thing  but I'm working on it.


----------



## chebaby

hey ladies
i gotta clean and work out today and i have jasmines on my mind so i think imma dc on dry hair with cj repair me while i clean and work out., shampoo and then condition with jasmines a&s.
i will use up the repair me and i think imma use kckt as a leave in.

oh and my curlmart order and sage order should be here tomorrow


----------



## divachyk

chebaby, I've been in a slump for a week. I must return to working out this week. No excuses.

Today I used up SDH Shea What (no backups) and Kenra (one backup). Last week I used up an Ion Effective Care Treatment (one backup). My goal is to use up all of the opened items before moving on to new items. I have an opened SitriNillah that I will use up next time I steam.


----------



## chebaby

divachyk said:


> @chebaby, I've been in a slump for a week. I must return to working out this week. No excuses.
> 
> Today I used up SDH Shea What (no backups) and Kenra (one backup). Last week I used up an Ion Effective Care Treatment (one backup). My goal is to use up all of the opened items before moving on to new items. I have an opened SitriNillah that I will use up next time I steam.


ive not been doing what i said i would as far as working out either. the first week i was doing an hour in the morning and an hour at night. this week ive done one or the other but only did twice a day once. but next week ill be back to twice a day

i have repair me on now. after i work out ill rinse shampoo and condition with a&s for about 10 minutes.


----------



## Shay72

That girl know she look like a clown, bullies thread here in the hair section.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72

Ooooo I hate skrait Clowin'  Lawd...lemme go see!

chebaby

Hi Ms. Che!  Should you Steam with Jasmine A&S


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Lawd...That thread was/is a Hotmess!

WOW.  Just Wow.

Sundays on LHCF


----------



## IDareT'sHair

beautyaddict1913

Hi Beauty!  I see your light on.


----------



## beautyaddict1913

Yea that girl's lace front was foolish but it's not worth "reading her" for it. If those same people saw her in person they wouldn't say nothing to her, they would just laugh amongst their friends. The Internet needs to be the same way...some things are just best left unsaid. 

Anyway. I wore my flat twist out to church today. One side was so frizzy that it was overwhelming. A girl in church stopped me to say "you got some thick hair". When people feel the need to say "your hair is long or thick or you have a lot of hair" I just say thank you but that's not really a compliment to me lol. At any rate it is definitely time for some weave! I have some straight hair that I use for bob styles and I have my curly malaysian hair too so I need to decide if I want to go ahead and get the curly hair installed or if I want to use up the straight hair...the decisions of life! 
Also I like thebee hold curly butter so far but I'm not sure about the bee mine luscious. I may only use the luscious once per week since it has protein and my hair doesn't need it daily!


----------



## beautyaddict1913

*waves to IDareT'sHair * hey love!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

beautyaddict1913

But....Beauty....if you get a "Weave"  you won't be able to use all your wonderful products...


----------



## bronzebomb

I think the wig girl is fishing...She know she looks a mess.

anyway, I can't wait to finally move.  I'm ready to play in my products again.  I went to storage and pulled out Elucence Moisture balancing conditioner, Taliah Waajid Protective Mist Bodifier and Jane Carter Revitalizing leave-in Conditioner.  I should have grabbed the steamer...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

bronzebomb

How long do you think it will take you to get settled Bronze?  That was alot of products to move.

Yeah, I just don't know what to say about that thread other than the girl is 18

It was just 'wrong' on so many levels.  I.just.don't.have.the.words.


----------



## beautyaddict1913

IDareT'sHair I know but I don't feel like my hair is growing because I have been getting single strand knots a lot a lot and I always cut them so I snip almost weekly! Time to do something different. I can see that my hair has grown because this time last year if I had a frizzy hair style I would look like a plum fool but with longer hair it is easier to get away with frizzies lol. I just want my hair at Mbl when I straighten in December! It will make 4 years since my last relaxer!

bronzebomb do you get a lot of ssk's?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Claudie has re-opened. And I gotta admit, I placed a Claudie Order earlier today. 

I was so distraught over Marie Dean and that messed up Discount Code.

*excuses excuses* I know.

And then I hear back from MD that the Code is working now....too late, I spent that little bit of money I had set aside for MD w/Claudie.erplexed

From Claudie I got:

Frappe
Revitalizing Pomade
Tropical Rinse


----------



## Shay72

I used a few Shi Naturals products today and my hair looks and feels good. I used the scalp detox. It felt like it totally stripped my hair but the feeling only lasted 1-2 minutes.I also used the Garlic Conditioner which I've decided is worth the hassle. I will use once a month when clarifying. The last one I used was the No Poo Cowash Conditioner. This is a cleasing conditioner.Good to know bc on Sundays I use cleansing conditioners and during the week just good old regular conditioner.

I'm on the fence with Claudie's Coconut K...... conditioner.It seems so moisturizing bc when I leave it in my hair it is really defined (moisture=definition at least for me it does)but once my hair is fully airdried my hair feels dry & thirsty. I even tried to leave in more this last time. I think I may just have to actually use a creamy leave in or moisturizer with this product.


----------



## chebaby

chello ladies
T, i didnt steam with the a&s but my hair still feels good and i can still smell it its the hello sugar scent.
im sitting with kckt in now and its already been in for an hour so i know its gonna take forever for my hair to dry.

that is my last jar of a&s so i think im only gonna use it like once every 2 months cause i wanna hold on to it. i forgot how nice and thick it is and how nicely it spreads on the hair.


----------



## Brownie518

Hey, everyone!!! 

Did I miss that thread...?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> Hey, everyone!!!
> 
> *Did I miss that thread...? *


 
Brownie518

I think they moved it.  erplexed  It was so ugly.

chebaby

Jasmine will be my "Go To" DC for Summer.  Hopefully, I finish up at least 3/4 MD's by May/June.


----------



## Shay72

Brownie518
It is in Off Topic now.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> I think they moved it.  erplexed  It was so ugly.
> 
> @chebaby
> 
> Jasmine will be my "Go To" DC for Summer.  Hopefully, I finish up at least 3/4 MD's by May/June.


i thin jasmines will be a summer staple for me too. not the a&s but the hibiscus and the shea rinses. the rinses will be my co washes and leave ins.


----------



## Brownie518

Shay72 said:


> @Brownie518
> It is in Off Topic now.






I saw and....




I have questions but let me be quiet...


----------



## Brownie518

I think I'll be using Avocado & Silk and Black Vanilla Smoothie when it gets warm. 

IDareT'sHair


----------



## bronzebomb

IDareT'sHair said:


> @bronzebomb
> 
> How long do you think it will take you to get settled Bronze? That was alot of products to move.
> 
> Yeah, I just don't know what to say about that thread other than the girl is 18
> 
> It was just 'wrong' on so many levels. I.just.don't.have.the.words.


 
I hope within the next 2 weeks. This move has been a nightmare! 

My product is what I miss the most. (besides my furniture - I'm on an air matress to sleep and the floor for everything else) 




> @bronzebomb do you get a lot of ssk's?


 
I don't think so. I keep my hair in twists and cornrows all the time. I hardly wear it out. I'll be wearing a wig, braids or weave for all of 2012.

I wonder what vendor EllePixie was speaking about. Anyone know?

This Taliah Waajid PMB is nice! my hair is super soft. It detangled better than the AfroDetangler!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *I think I'll be using Avocado & Silk and Black Vanilla Smoothie when it gets warm.*
> 
> @IDareT'sHair


 
Brownie518

Gurl...Me Too!  And HV for my Cowashes.  A Perfect Summa' Regimen.


----------



## chebaby

i see errbody gonna be pulling out jasmines for the summer. our hair gonna be smelling all kinda good lmao.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Thinkin' up my Regi for Tuesday.

I'll Pre-Treat with IPN
Cowash with Claudie
Quick Nexxus Keraphix under dryer 10-15 minutes
Coffee Rinse w/either MD Peach or MD Coffee Kokum on top
Tea Rinse Blend = Horsetail, Nettle, Burdock Root, Saw Palmetto
Rinse
Apply Leave-In (MD Illipe 3n1 & Oil)
Dry under Dryer


----------



## Shay72

I want to hit up Sally's at some point in the next week or so. I need cotton coil, plastic caps, and spray bottles.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Waiting On:

Swap from Ltown & Che
Shi-Naturals
Claudie *now*
Hairitage Hydrations


----------



## beautyaddict1913

I wish I was waiting on something. I may get some Marie Dean later on this week. I want:
Peach honey syrup dc
Proless Amla cream
Henna hair cream
Argan cream
Argan oil

The only way I knew about the argan oil and creme is because of IDareT'sHair and Brownie518 - I saw the oil on etsy but can't find it on the main site. I had to do a search for the cream. That is frustrating! Lil ol vendor in a shoe, got so many products don't know what to do smh.
 Lol ok I'm gonna have a seat!


----------



## Brownie518

Shay72 said:


> I want to hit up Sally's at some point in the next week or so. I need cotton coil, plastic caps, and spray bottles.



Me, too, Shay. I need some CPR. 

Mizani is discontinuing the Renew Strength so I need to grab up some Gelee and shampoo. Paynes has it, I think.


----------



## natura87

2 days in and I havent bought a thing. So far so good.


----------



## robot.

i really want to try flax seed gel but i don't wanna make any. i need a local natural to whip up a batch and let me have some


----------



## Golden75

I'm late, but  at those crazy threads!  I got bored by pg 2 of second one.

Its annoying when people tell other people how they should behave or how they should post .

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Eisani

at beautyaddict1913 I couldn't find the Argan products on MD's site either. I may just gon and hit MD and skip SSI, but I lurves SSI. That could easily be my staple line if I wasn't a raggedy pj. Got an email from Claudie saying my items should ship tomorrow. 

Lemme go look at MD or something. I really need to have a seat. 

Y'all know I love my nephew, right? He looked like such a big boy today! I just wanna keep him forever lol.


----------



## beautyaddict1913

Eisani other than the coco creme, okra, and banana brûlée what else do u use from SSI? I didn't know u were stanning for SSI like that lol!


----------



## bajandoc86

I bought 5 nail polishes today...all from Essie - I got lollipop, go overboard, turquoise & caicos, big spender, and smokin' hot.

I also bought some headbands. Just felt like spending some $$.


----------



## natura87

2 of my packages are less than an hour away and I should get the today, pretty cool birthday present to myself. Its my Darcy's and KBN butter.


----------



## beautyaddict1913

bajandoc86 I love turquoise and caicos! Did u see this new color called play date? I think u would love it!


----------



## Eisani

beautyaddict1913  Not stanning, but I've said in this thread before that SSI could be staples. I love the Fortifying dc, Green Grape li, Moisturizing li, Pomegranate con, Seyani butter... Actually the only things I didn't like was the Macadamia gel and that had more to do with scent than performance, the shampoos.  Everything else is a go for me. SSI, like HV is a line I've been purchasing for years. The owner (maybe still a board member with a new username/acct, guessing it's her that responds in the vendor thread) has beautiful hair!


----------



## Golden75

beautyaddict1913 said:


> @bajandoc86 I love turquoise and caicos! Did u see this new color called play date? I think u would love it!


 

I been looking for Playdate on the ground, mad I didn't order when I ordered the others on line


----------



## divachyk

beautyaddict1913 said:
			
		

> bajandoc86 I love turquoise and caicos! Did u see this new color called play date? I think u would love it!



I might put these two on my list at beautyaddict1913 bajandoc86 Golden75. Trophy wife will be next purchase. I just purchased a gold color. Meh, it is ok, very sheer. I will mix it with another polish. I also purchased Butter London gold glittery color. I can't recall the name.right now.


----------



## bajandoc86

Beatuyaddict1913 I haven't seen playdate. What colour is it? I did see some glitter ones....I had to resist them. I think imma go back today and get one or two.  lol.

divachyk Turquoise and caicos is SO pretty! I love love love it.

You guys can recommend any nail polishes in grey tones? I can't find any here in Kingston. I may have to buy online.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Posted on FB by AveYou  

You asked & we got it! Jessicurl is now available at aveyou.com. You have the right to remain curly!


----------



## beautyaddict1913

Golden75 I got play date from Target! That's where I always "stumble upon" polish and end up owning multiples of the same colors because I forgot that I purchased it on a previous trip. I always put polish back when I get to the register so that makes it hard for me to remember what I actually bought. 

bajandoc86 it's a pretty pastel lilac/lavender/pink it's a very unique color that's new on the color wheel this season!


----------



## Golden75

beautyaddict1913 - Funny.  I was looking online for a pic, and it said target.  My brain said hmmmm.... I'll check tomorrow.

So on the sneakers... I returned the others, and bought a different pair, and spent too much   But I figured its for my health, and I need a good sneaker for running on the treadmill.  I got Nike Free Run +2, and these were cute   I have not spent this much on sneakers in years, so I guess I was due.  Gonna pay off the CC next week for this charge. 

In other related news, I am hoping my Shi makes it home today.  Its shipped from NY, I live in NY, tracking had it in NJ, then it will come back to NY.  And the post office wonder why they ain't got no money....SMH


----------



## Eisani

I'm expecting 3 pkgs today via USPS, all nail polish . I just painted Saturday, but I will be changing tonight.


----------



## Golden75

Eisani - I remember those day.... I miss them 

I need to polish tonight.  I have bare nails right now.  Haven't had bare nails since October


----------



## Seamonster

I got my silk dreams and my hemp butter today. Hopefully, I will no buy until Mothers day. Oh this Saturday a missionary to Mexico was selling organic coffee to support the ministry, so I got some beans for my hair.


----------



## Golden75

Lawwwwdy folks saying target got Jane carter & hair rules.  I use to like nourish & shine.  That was my first hhc purchase.  Imma uh see tuhmurrah....

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## chebaby

chello ladies
i got my sage order today of the ohm sweet hair pudding, CR deep conditioner, and kbb mask. the ohm SHP if thinner and looser than it used to be. imma use it this weekend for a w&g to see how it holds up.
i cant wait to try the CR deep conditioner. first three ingredients are aloe juice, wheat protein and hemp seed oil my hair should love this. its thick and its filled all the way to the top. so much so that its coming out the jar. thats how i like it lol.

so this morning my hair was dry dry dry. so i co washed with the last of my cj deep fix. this stuff is nice as a co wash. and then i used good ole giovanni direct as a leave in and did my usual w&g with the front pulled back for work.  tomorrow i will be wearing a puff as usual.

this weekend i plan on pre pooing with claudies protein and shampooing with come clean and then deep conditioning with either kbb mask or CR deep conditioner.

im tempted to use my jasmines a&s again but i gotta save it lol.


----------



## Golden75

Got my Shi growth spray!  My spray bottle don't work .  Gotta get a bottle to transfer.  Don't have any extra on hand.  

Will add that to my target list.

chebaby - that do sure sounds nice .  Have put that on my list!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## IDareT'sHair

beautyaddict1913

I have not seen MD's Argan Hair Creme!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ltown

I want to Thank You for my Package *and my treats*  

You really out-did yourself w/that one Sis.

I appreciate errrrthang.


----------



## Ltown

Hello Ladies! 

Everyone waiting on something I use up claudie revitalizer, mess up and didn't order so I'm have to find another quick protein treatment like aphogee until she opens. I have SSI and Aubrey but like that as co/dc for quick nights. 

So everyone like neon, blues polish I'll have to look and see if I can give up some. I usually only wear those on the toes, they are so ugly I need them to pop

I'm going to North Carolina Thursdasy to CIAA(basketball tournment) not to watch basketball but to the parties/concert they have it's first time but I heard it big time. check it out on internet.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @beautyaddict1913
> 
> I have not seen MD's Argan Hair Creme!



IDareT'sHair

That's what I ordered...along with a few other thangs


----------



## Brownie518

Golden75

Those sprayers never work. That mess gets clogged in there. I use my old HV pH Rinse bottles with the applicator tip on it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> @IDareT'sHair
> 
> *That's what I ordered...along with a few other thangs*


 
Brownie518

Not the Oil? Right?  What's it called?


----------



## Brownie518

Did ya'll post this already?

Afroveda has 30% off until 2/29 midnight...Code TNT


Pffffftttt....


----------



## chebaby

hey ladies again lol.

my hair does not feel soft like it usually does. since its hot and will probably be tomorrow too imma mist with oyin greg juice and bun my hair until the next time i co wash which will be wednesday with cj smoothing conditioner.

afroveda


----------



## chebaby

oh and my curl mart came


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

Nah...I didn't know about AV.  

I got a nice little "Silk Dreams" Sample Package from Ltown.  Alot of nice things for me to 'try'.

chebaby

I'm sure your Hair Looks Great.  It's not 'too' warm here yet.  High 40's Low 50's.  But I'm sure it will definitely Snow Again 1 or 2x.erplexed


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

Yeah, those HV Phinsing Rinse Bottles work great.  I had my Coffee Rinse in one of those, but went back to Pouring.


----------



## Brownie518

What am I waiting on?

Hairitage
Marie Dean - due tomorrow
Sakura bath and body


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Used Up:

1 "It's Perfectly Natural" Hair Revival Scalp Oil *no back ups*
1 Tiiva Naturals Shea-Hemp Growth Butter *back up*


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> Nah...I didn't know about AV.
> 
> I got a nice little "Silk Dreams" Sample Package from @Ltown. Alot of nice things for me to 'try'.
> 
> @chebaby
> 
> I'm sure your Hair Looks Great. It's not 'too' warm here yet. High 40's Low 50's. But I'm sure it will definitely Snow Again 1 or 2x.erplexed


 it look aiight
im not sure what the weather is here but its nice


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *it look aiight*
> im not sure what the weather is here but its nice


 
chebaby

Girl, Hush.  I know it's Cute!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I got to stop buyin'.....


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> I got to stop buyin'.....


 what you get


----------



## Brownie518

Yeah, T, what you get now?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518 @chebaby

Marie Dean Argan Creme *tis all* (today)

Claudie (yesterday)


Since we went off the N/B I've bought way too much stuff.erplexed


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *Yeah, T, what you get now?*


 
Brownie518

Hmp.

Another One of *YOUR* Recommendations........


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Hey ladies. I'm really in the mood to haul but have no clue what to get


----------



## beautyaddict1913

IDareT'sHair said:


> beautyaddict1913
> 
> I have not seen MD's Argan Hair Creme!



IDareT'sHair you gotta put it in the search box. It sounds yummy!

Now y'all know I change my hair plans everyday right? Lol. So Thursday I have an appt. at the Dominican salon to straighten my hair lol! I am so excited! The only drawback is that it's scheduled to rain on Friday 
 And next Thursday is my appt for a sew in. I plan to keep it straight so that when I get the sew in maybe the beautician will just start sewing. Some people don't like doing "dirty hair" so we will see!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> Hey ladies. I'm really in the mood to haul *but have no clue what to get*


 
Marie Deanoke:oke:oke:

curlyhersheygirl


----------



## IDareT'sHair

beautyaddict1913

Thanks beauty.  Girl....I already done 'checked out'

I know your Hair will look beautiful.  I still want you to be able to get to your Hair & use your products.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> Marie Deanoke:oke:oke:
> 
> curlyhersheygirl



IDareT'sHair I may get some more DC's from MD; not sure yet though.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl

Are you trying to wait on SSI's Sale?  I think somebody said, next week now.

That's just foul.....


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> curlyhersheygirl
> 
> Are you trying to wait on SSI's Sale?  I think somebody said, next week now.
> 
> That's just foul.....



IDareT'sHair You know how I do. I have no patience to wait on folks to decide whether or not they'll be having a sale especially when the haulin' spirit's in the air. If and when SSI and QB decide what they doing I'll see if it's worth my while.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> Hmp.
> 
> Another One of *YOUR* Recommendations........



What???? I didn't 'recommend' it. I just mentioned that I was gettin' it...


----------



## chebaby

beautyaddict1913 said:


> @IDareT'sHair you gotta put it in the search box. It sounds yummy!
> 
> Now y'all know I change my hair plans everyday right? Lol. So Thursday I have an appt. at the Dominican salon to straighten my hair lol! I am so excited! The only drawback is that it's scheduled to rain on Friday
> And next Thursday is my appt for a sew in. I plan to keep it straight so that when I get the sew in maybe the beautician will just start sewing. Some people don't like doing "dirty hair" so we will see!


 girl i hope they dont tear your scalp up like they did mine 
all i keep hearing is that lady saying "sorry mami".


----------



## chebaby

Brownie518 said:


> What???? I didn't 'recommend' it. *I just mentioned that I was gettin' it...*


 same thing


----------



## divachyk

Been busy all day. Today was an off day so let's see...
I snoozed in late. Got taxes done (pleasedwith results). Late dinner. Grocery shopped. Ran errands. Finally home.

I noticed in the ask a dumb ? thread someone asked what this thread is about. Dare I respond and tell them it's really about using up product although we buy more than we use up. 

I am a few uses away from using up Tiiva hair oil (no backups).
Used up Saravun hair/scalp oil (1 backup).

Shole feel good using up product. Makes purchasing other things justifiable.

I love Coco Latte as a daily moisturizer and might give AV a look.


----------



## Brownie518

chebaby said:


> same thing



chebaby


Dang, now you know I thought I was gettin away with somethin.


----------



## chebaby

Brownie518 said:


> @chebaby
> 
> 
> Dang, now you know I thought I was gettin away with somethin.


 i know but i had to call you out


----------



## robot.

does tiiva naturals have sales? i want more of her dc'er.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> girl i hope they dont tear your scalp up like they did mine
> all i keep hearing is that lady saying *"sorry mami".*


 
@chebaby

Baaawwwaaahhhaaa  I crack up err-time thinkin' about that!:heated:



chebaby said:


> *same thing*


 
@chebaby Ain't it tho' Che? She knew when she said that mess....I was gone jump on it...... @Brownie518



Brownie518 said:


> @chebaby
> 
> 
> *Dang, now you know I thought I was gettin away with somethin.*


 
@Brownie518

You know I been stalkin' you lately! 

_*i need to gone & get that b.a.s.k. since she was suppose to open back up on the 27th*_

Since I'm already outta control.....


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@robot.

She has alot of 10% 'ers  Sometimes she has 30%'s


----------



## chebaby

dont worry about being out of control T. i want some claudie protein myself. but i think imma hold out lol.


----------



## robot.

IDareT'sHair said:


> @robot.
> 
> She has alot of 10% 'ers  Sometimes she has 30%'s



thanks. it'll be a while before i actually need another one but that stuff is a staple for me. replaced my mozeke. i wish it came in larger sizes though it is a little pricey


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *dont worry about being out of control T. i want some claudie protein myself. but i think imma hold out lol.*


 
@chebaby

That b.a.s.k. is too high. 

I didn't know that YAM was $20.00. I need a discount, so Imma pass.

When you do get the Claudie, you should just get 16 ounces.


----------



## bronzebomb

I used some Soul Purpose Moroccan Amber Vanilla Shea Hair Butter...a mouth full.

I'm watching Being Bobby Brown on YouTube.  Whitney was funny,


----------



## IDareT'sHair

robot.

I really like it to Ro.  And I agree.  It is a little pricey.

I'll keep you posted if I hear of a Sale.

I'd definitely get 12-16 ounces if it was offered.


----------



## natura87

Golden75 said:


> Lawwwwdy folks saying target got Jane carter & hair rules.  I use to like nourish & shine.  That was my first hhc purchase.  Imma uh see tuhmurrah....
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



Whaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaat? Just when I start my No Buy.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75

My Target always did have that stuff.  And Ms. Jessie's, Curls, Deva Curl, Shea Moisture etc......


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby Ain't it tho' Che? *She knew when she said that mess....I was gone jump on it*...... @Brownie518
> 
> 
> 
> @Brownie518
> 
> You know I been stalkin' you lately!
> 
> _*i need to gone & get that b.a.s.k. since she was suppose to open back up on the 27th*_
> 
> Since I'm already outta control.....



@ bolded

...yeah, I knew you would 

I forgot she was opening today. I'll have to slide on over there and get my stuff.


----------



## beautyaddict1913

IDareT'sHair did u see the argan oil on md's main site?
Yes I want to enjoy my hair and use up products too but I'm so scared that it's not growing because I have a head full of ssk's. I need to change my regi. I think I will start taking garlic pills and Visceral supplements or whatever they are called!


----------



## beautyaddict1913

I downloaded the iPad app and learned how to attach pics so I wanna show y'all everything lol.

The wash and go from 3 weeks ago:



Overnight wash and go w/ UFD curly magic in January:




Flat twist out from NYE:


----------



## IDareT'sHair

beautyaddict1913 said:


> @IDareT'sHair *did u see the argan oil on md's main site?*
> Yes I want to enjoy my hair and use up products too but I'm so scared that it's not growing because I have a head full of ssk's. I need to change my regi. I think I will start taking garlic pills and *Visceral supplements *or whatever they are called!


 
beautyaddict1913

Yes.  I have 2 bottles of the Oil (and a small sample bottle of the oil) 

Viviscal.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

You got a Discount Code for b.a.s.k.?  

It's high, even though Shipping is a Flat Fivedollafootlong.


----------



## beautyaddict1913

IDareT'sHair said:


> @beautyaddict1913
> 
> Yes. I have 2 bottles of the Oil (and a small sample bottle of the oil)
> 
> Viviscal.


 
IDareT'sHair ha ha! I messed that name up so terribly! Glad u still knew what I was talking about lol! 
I asked u about the argan oil because I didnt see it on the main site the other day (only saw on etsy) and I know you use it. Let me go look again!


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> You got a Discount Code for b.a.s.k.?
> 
> It's high, even though Shipping is a Flat Fivedollafootlong.



Nah, I don't have a code for b.a.s.k....I wish 

 Fivedollafootlong!! 

beautyaddict1913

Get that Argan oil blend!!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

beautyaddict1913

Girl, You Know I'm Friends with Ltown.

Yeah, it's there under Oils & Mists (or something like that)


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> Nah, I don't have a code for b.a.s.k....I wish
> 
> Fivedollafootlong!!
> 
> @beautyaddict1913
> 
> *Get that Argan oil blend!!!*


 
@Brownie518

She need to stop playin' & hit PayNah on that Oil @beautyaddict1913

Ms. B, I made up an AV Cart, that Durty-Thurty sounds might-tay good, but I don't think Imma do it.erplexed

I have another one of those Blueberry Spritz's & another Fruit Cocktail Souffle sitting in a Cart.

I have until tomorrow to decide.


----------



## beautyaddict1913

I made a cart on MD! Its an offer I cant refuse lol! Im waiting until payday to hit paynah lol!


----------



## divachyk

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Golden75
> 
> My Target always did have that stuff.  And Ms. Jessie's, Curls, Deva Curl, Shea Moisture etc......


My Target did too IDareT'sHair and you know I live in rural area so I'm shocked that we had something no other's did.  Kinky Curly didn't sell so they marked that on clearance. I was over it by the time it went on clearance.



beautyaddict1913 said:


> I downloaded the iPad app and learned how to attach pics so I wanna show y'all everything lol.


pretty beautyaddict1913. What app did you use/download?



Brownie518 said:


> Nah, I don't have a code for b.a.s.k....I wish
> 
> Fivedollafootlong!!
> 
> @beautyaddict1913
> 
> Get that Argan oil blend!!!





IDareT'sHair said:


> @beautyaddict1913
> 
> Girl, You Know I'm Friends with Ltown.
> 
> Yeah, it's there under Oils & Mists (or something like that)


Brownie518 beautyaddict1913 IDareT'sHair, I looked for that blend the other did but didn't find it. Let me check it again.


----------



## Eisani

lemme slide back over to MD.


----------



## natura87

Wait so are any of yall still on this No Buy that started 3 days ago?


----------



## Brownie518

divachyk - http://mariedeanonline.com/Argan-Oil-Hair-and-Body-Blend-SKU1482.html
For the oil!

natura87 - I wasn't planning to start back up on the 24th...


----------



## Eisani

I finally hit paynah on MD. I was good and only got Peach Syrup, Olive Wheat & Berry, Vanilla Repair, 2 Argan oils, and Argan hair cream. I added and deleted the coffe and kokum about 4 times lol. Decided to pass on that one for now.


----------



## Eisani

natura87 ain't nobody asked you! We still on the no-buy, we got one foot on the wagon! Don't be talkin about us.


----------



## beautyaddict1913

natura87 its still a no buy "me no buy as much as I used to" lol

divachyk go to apps and type longhaircareforum and it will come up!


----------



## natura87

Eisani said:


> natura87 ain't nobody asked you! We still on the no-buy, we got one foot on the wagon! Don't be talkin about us.



How are you gonna e-drag/coerce me back on the wagon but then falter off yourself ?

*Rides along in my wagon ala Oregon Trail* (I'm showing my age here.. I miss that game)


----------



## beautyaddict1913

Eisani said:


> natura87 ain't nobody asked you! We still on the no-buy, we got one foot on the wagon! Don't be talkin about us.



 Eisani you are a mess


----------



## Seamonster

Whew, the PJ's getting hot up in this No buy/ Low buy. Now we got an Oregon trail


----------



## Ltown

Good Morning ladies!

I use up As I am leavein-won't use it and sending the other which was free to my sister. She has really think hair and probably won't like it either. I need to find a another creamy thicker leave in. 
Marie Dean is expensive even with 20% off I'm have to see about samples to try first, in case I don't like it. 



beautyaddict1913 said:


> I downloaded the iPad app and learned how to attach pics so I wanna show y'all everything lol.
> 
> beautyaddict1913 and divachyk, you two are good with Ipad I'm still learning it so need to find this pic apps.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IDareT'sHair said:
> 
> 
> 
> @beautyaddict1913
> 
> Girl, You Know I'm Friends with Ltown.
> 
> IDareT'sHair, what part of the conversation I'm missing friends meaning did you say something about me?
Click to expand...


----------



## Shay72

In the past few weeks I've finished:
Sitrinillah
Shi Naturals Garlic Conditioner 
CJ Repair Me
Nourish Oil
Viviscal Scalp Lotion

I only have backups for the Sitrinillah. Everything will be a repurchase except the Viviscal Scalp Lotion. Only because I have so many other topical growth products I can use already.


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Golden75
> 
> My Target always did have that stuff. And Ms. Jessie's, Curls, Deva Curl, Shea Moisture etc......


 
IDareT'sHair - I know mine had Curls, Shea Moisture, and a few others.  I don't go to my Target much, I start picking up crap I don't need, so I may check it out.  Just to see...

Let's see, I want some Claudie's. I want to try the protein, and everythang else yall mention.  I have about 5 Claudie's products at home already, but I just want more, I feel incomplete....  But I will wait til that tea is done brewing :werd:

SSI, like I said, that's mainly for baby cuz.  But may grab some spritzes.  I like spritzes, easy for the lazy gal, and good for my kinky twists.

Oyin - shoot, I rubbed a little Dew on my dry arse nape this a.m.  feeling good back there 

I have toooo much stuff to use up, all brand new, and most of it is brand new .  And I'll be dayummed if I am tossing this stuff out.  

When I install my set of KT, I plan to get them suckas up in there real good, and get to DC-ing and steaming... hope the steamer still works


----------



## IDareT'sHair

beautyaddict1913 said:


> *its still a no buy "me no buy as much as I used to" lol*


 
beautyaddict1913

See...And this is why you so Krazy!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ltown said:


> Good Morning ladies!
> 
> @IDareT'sHair, what part of the conversation I'm missing friends meaning did you say something about me?


 
Ltown 

You My Ace!  *tis all*


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Hair Day!

YAY!  Imma try to sneak out early!


----------



## Eisani

@ everythang and everybody (Larry from The Floaters). Shoot, this no/low buy ain't easy and I'm taking it one day at a time. Ain't that what they tell you to do in rehab? One.day.at.a.time. I really think I'm done though, I only halfway wanted the MD and figured I may as well take advantage of the discount. Mayne I hope I love Claudie's, that's all I gotta say.


----------



## mkd

beautyaddict1913, pretty hair!  I like the NYE hair the best.


----------



## Seamonster

Yes, the no buy is hard. Like Ltown says a PJ will buy something. I started trying new recipes, so I bought all kinds of odd foods to try out. Tried differant websites, just trying to find something to soothe myself. So glad to get my SD. I would have struggled if I passed on the new DC's at 25% off. I love SD DC's.


----------



## Golden75

I clicked on the MD Argan cream, made me think about adding some argan oil to that BFH desert dry leave-in sitting on my dresser. Imma hit her up BF, I need a deep discount.

I want an IPad - maybe that will be a b-day gift to self, or Christmas....

Went back & peeped her ingredients: Imma add argan, EVOO, sapote, Vit E, Castor, bergamont, and maybe some Vanilla Lace fragrance oil and see if I can salvage that BFH dry me out leave-in.


----------



## bronzebomb

:fallenang I slipped.  I purchased AfroVeda Curl Define. 



I ran out.  
It's my favorite.  
It was like free shipping.
She is doing much better with the sales.:waytogo:
I was bored at work.


----------



## LuvlyRain3

So my MD got shipped to the wrong address. I paid to have the package rerouted days ago and it still wound up in the wrong place . Fed ex is suppose to be handling this. I'm dying to try the vanilla repair mask and these people are playing with my emotions.


----------



## divachyk

beautyaddict1913 said:


> natura87 its still a no buy "me no buy as much as I used to" lol
> 
> divachyk go to apps and type longhaircareforum and it will come up!


beautyaddict1913 oh yes I use the LHCF app. Thought you were using another.



bronzebomb said:


> :fallenang I slipped.  I purchased AfroVeda Curl Define.
> 
> 
> 
> I ran out.
> It's my favorite.
> It was like free shipping.
> She is doing much better with the sales.:waytogo:
> I was bored at work.



Ooooh bronzie slipped. Welcome home.  (bronzebomb)


----------



## Eisani

Lol bronzebomb and all the excuses. Hmp, you just wanted to buy something. It's all good!


----------



## Golden75

Think I'm gonna co-wash tonight, and use HV 24/7. Think I have 1/2 bottle left, and 1 backup.  I need to get back into my hair.  Need it to grow, grow, grow!  I want a nice looking puff, or at 1/2 decent braid out, or twists.  

Guess I'll moisturize with Dew, to try and finish that bottle up.  Probably have 1/4 left.


----------



## natura87

Cowashed wth CJ Daily Fix, followed that up with a PBN Chocolate Smoothie, raked CJ Smoothing Lotion through y hair and follwed that p with  Qhemets OHHB.

I finished a PBN Chocolate Smoothie.

I hate KBB's mask. I hate it with a passion. That stuff tangled my hair s much I had to do all of the above today just to get my hair to act right.


----------



## natura87

My first bottle of CJ Smoothing Lotion is holding on for dear life. It will be finished in a few though. 3 backups.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> That b.a.s.k. is too high.
> 
> I didn't know that YAM was $20.00. I need a discount, so Imma pass.
> 
> When you do get the Claudie, you should just get 16 ounces.


 thats why i aint interested in no yam. i aint paying no $20 for no sticky stuff thats supposed to be conditioner

yea if i order i will get the 16oz. but i dont think im gonna order for another month. surprisingly this 8oz beauty sent me is lasting a while and i already used it 3 times.


beautyaddict1913 said:


> I downloaded the iPad app and learned how to attach pics so I wanna show y'all everything lol.
> 
> The wash and go from 3 weeks ago:
> View attachment 139089
> 
> 
> Overnight wash and go w/ UFD curly magic in January:
> View attachment 139093
> 
> 
> 
> Flat twist out from NYE:
> View attachment 139095


 nice beauty
aye can you get that app on the iphone cause i be wanting to post pics but i dont know how


----------



## bronzebomb

Eisani said:
			
		

> Lol bronzebomb and all the excuses. Hmp, you just wanted to buy something. It's all good!



I really wanted Uncle Funky's Daughter Extra Butter.  I may still get it, I refuse to pay full price.  I know Curl Define! Is heavy enough for my hair.


----------



## Seamonster

bronzebomb you lasted two months, that is great.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Hey Divas!

Lawd I got quite a bit of packages in the mail today. *shouts*  

My Burdock Root Tea Bags came, my Hairitage Hydrations Coffee Creme, Lotion & Sprout came.  

beautyaddict1913  My Shi-Naturals Shipped yesterday.  So, it should be on the way.

chebaby  I know what you mean.  I ain't givin' them no $20.00 + $fivedollafootlong for shipping either.  

I may get it on Sale tho'.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

beautyaddict1913

Beauty know she got it goin' on........


----------



## chebaby

lmao at fivedollafootlong
T imma ship your qhemet and MHC on thursday i wouldve done it today but you know i get lazy when it comes to the PO. but i found another one that is always empty and i get in and out so im good now.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

_*cough* Er Um...._

I'd like to have 1 more 12 ounce MD Coffee & maybe a 12 ounce MD Seaweed & Rice before the sale ends.  

Or....1 8 ounce Olive Wheat & 1 8 ounce Seaweed & Rice. (Probably won't get nuttin' but the Coffee tho')

Used up 1 8 ounce MD Peach Syrup DC'er.  Have 1 12 ounce back-up


----------



## Shay72

I guess it's just me that hasn't bought anything then. I will be taking a pass soon though. Trying to hold out for Claudie's tea spritz but I want to be ready to go by the first day of spring. So I need all of my tea spritzes here, coffee stuff, tea bags, alladat so I am ready. Contemplating making a coffee oil with cocasta as the base. Shoot lazy as I am it is probably perfect for me to make my own since it has to sit for a few weeks.


----------



## Eisani

Y'all please deliver me from my cousin. I'm at work and this ***** sent me a 4 page text that made NO sense. I sent a two word response. She just text me again talkin bout some "I'm back." Since I was lookin for you? I'm confused. BEAT IT!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Eisani said:


> *Y'all please deliver me from my cousin. I'm at work and this ***** sent me a 4 page text that made NO sense.* I sent a two word response. She just text me again talkin bout some "I'm back." Since I was lookin for you? I'm confused. BEAT IT!


 
Eisani

A 4 page Text??????  She shoulda' called you.......

What packages are you waiting on (other than Claudie?)

Shay72

That's good Shay.  I Agree.  I want to have all my Teas (and other Spring/Summer Supplies) Ret-to-Go as well.  

Yeah, that Claudie Tea Rinse whenever she launches it, is truly the business.

I wonder how much it will cost?


----------



## bronzebomb

@divachyk @Seamonster @Eisani

I'm happy I lasted this long.

I like the idea of low buy. I may order something else in 2 months. (now that I realize that I'm a butter and spray type girl - gels are not for me)  my 4B hair does not curl


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I emailed Marie Dean and asked if that Sale could be 'extended' at least until March 10th instead of March 7th (since that Code didn't work for 3 days).erplexed

We'll See. (All she can say is No) _*no shame in the game*_


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Oh Yeah, I forgot to mention, (speaking of Spritz) I bought AV's Blueberry Pomegrante Spritz last night.


----------



## LuvlyRain3

Does HV really only last for 6-9 months?? If so then I need to start using this stuff up.


----------



## divachyk

Evening ladies! A day fulfilled. I took all my vitamins, ate healthy and worked out. Feeling good.

On the flip side, I'm have some personnel issues. Days like these past few weeks make you not want to be a supervisor. 

LuvlyRain3, I am unsure but I refrigerate my products.


----------



## divachyk

Oh, oh, oh...how can I forget. My Claudie shipped.


----------



## Shay72

LuvlyRain3
Don't believe that. I've had HV stuff way longer than that  and it's been just fine.


----------



## LuvlyRain3

Thanks divachyk Shay72. I was thinking about putting them in the fridge but I noticed that once I put a product in the fridge I completely forget about it.


----------



## Shay72

divachyk said:


> Evening ladies! A day fulfilled. I took all my vitamins, ate healthy and worked out. Feeling good.
> 
> On the flip side, I'm have some personnel issues. Days like these past few weeks make you not want to be a supervisor.
> 
> @LuvlyRain3, I am unsure but I refrigerate my products.


divachyk
At least 2-3 times a week I wonder why I wanted to be a supervisor. I will tell you right now I am content to stay in middle management forever because I would never,ever, ever, ever, ever,ever want to manange/direct a unit/office/dept. I know organizations use different terms.


----------



## divachyk

Girl Shay72, the situation I'm dealing with right now is nuts. Seasoned employee at that. Those are the worst kinds of personnel issues. Newbies you can mold. Seasoned, um yeah good luck with that.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

LuvlyRain3 

I totally Agree with Shay72.  Hairveda lasts a long time properly stored.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Sitting here with a Lovely Tea Rinse on.  Brewing a pot of Dried Blue Malva Flowers, a little Horsetail, Nettle, Burdock Root & Saw Palmetto.

I gots to ease up on the Blue Malva Flowers because I don't have that many.  Until I can find a larger quanitity.

Will Rinse and finish up soon.


----------



## Shay72

divachyk said:


> Girl @Shay72, the situation I'm dealing with right now is nuts. Seasoned employee at that. Those are the worst kinds of personnel issues. Newbies you can mold. Seasoned, um yeah good luck with that.


divachyk
Folks get some time under their belt and seem to think they can't get fired or that they're irreplaceable. Um like Beyonce said "To the left, to the left....you must not know bout me. I can have another you in a minute". Just last summer I let someone go that had been working our programs for 20 some years. I do not tolerate foolishness. You know and everybody know you got beside your self and showed your a$$ .


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72

Shay, what Teas are you looking at? 

Ltown sent me some Chai Roobis, but I'm drankin' that!


----------



## Shay72

IDareT'sHair
Saw palmetto, burdock root, horsetail, moringa, catnip, and fenugreek. I will try all of them for drinking purposes too .


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72

I've been looking at Marshmallow Root.  I want at least 1 more, but can't decide what that should be.erplexed


----------



## divachyk

Shay72 said:


> @divachyk
> Folks get some time under their belt and seem to think they can't get fired or that they're irreplaceable. Um like Beyonce said "To the left, to the left....you must not know bout me. I can have another you in a minute". Just last summer I let someone go that had been working our programs for 20 some years. I do not tolerate foolishness. You know and everybody know you got beside your self and showed your a$$ .


Preach! Shay72!


----------



## divachyk

Um, when will my KBN body butter ship? My order has been awaiting fulfillment for a while now.


----------



## Brownie518

Hey, ladies!!! I'm at work, last night for the week, thank goodness. I can't wait to go home. It's hectic here tonight. 

IDareT'sHair

That list Shay72 has is basically the teas I ordered. I don't think I'll be drinking mine, though.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

It's basically what I have other than: Catnip, Fenugreek.

I wanted to make sure I wasn't missin' sumthin'......


----------



## natura87

Shay72 said:


> *I guess it's just me that hasn't bought anything then. *I will be taking a pass soon though. Trying to hold out for Claudie's tea spritz but I want to be ready to go by the first day of spring. So I need all of my tea spritzes here, coffee stuff, tea bags, alladat so I am ready. Contemplating making a coffee oil with cocasta as the base. Shoot lazy as I am it is probably perfect for me to make my own since it has to sit for a few weeks.



I'm here with ya!

I dont know why but I want to take a pass for BASK.


----------



## Brownie518

I can't wait to do my hair tomorrow. It's supposed to snow, too. I'm going to the store after work in the morning and then shut myself in.

My Marie Dean and Hairitage came today...I want to use that Vanilla Repair.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518

Speaking of Marie Dean: I heard back from Adriene. 

She said: Yes...She will extend the Sale another week due to the Glitch in the Coupon Code.

ETA:  That Coffee is Skrong ain't it?


----------



## natura87

My hair feels sooooooo good, I guess everything I did to this here head of hurr was worth it. I am going to try and doctor up the rest of the KBB so I can use that up and get it out of the way.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

natura87

Natura:  Why do you feel like you got-ta Dr. Up KBB (because it's unscented) or because of performance?

So, I take it, it won't be a 'repurchase'?


----------



## natura87

IDareT'sHair said:


> natura87
> 
> Natura:  Why do you feel like you got-ta Dr. Up KBB (because it's unscented) or because of performance?
> 
> So, I take it, it won't be a 'repurchase'?



Performance...I would give it a triple F if I could. There was no slip, no moisture,no...nothing.


Hayle no. KBB couldnt make me buy that if it was Buy 1 Get 25 free. It is that bad.


----------



## natura87

divachyk said:


> Um, when will my KBN body butter ship? My order has been awaiting fulfillment for a while now.



KBN's shipping is atrocius.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

natura87

Okay...So..Um...Natura, tell us how you really feel about KBB LLM.


----------



## Eisani

IDareT'sHair at this point all I'm waiting on is Claudie's and MD...right? I'm pretty sure that's all. The stuff I ordered at the bike shop doesn't count since it isn't mine.  

Who was asking about HV? Yea, shelf life on that stuff is a year +. Idk when she started changing the shelf life. When she first opened, everything was right around 10-12 months. Did she change some ingredients? I just finished a 2 y/o Cocasta. Nuffin wrong wit it. 

I needs a new wallet. Lemme go peruse da innerwebs.


----------



## natura87

IDareT'sHair said:


> natura87
> 
> Okay...So..Um...Natura, tell us how you really feel about KBB LLM.



I had such high hopes for it...such high hopes.


----------



## Eisani

bronzebomb So what gels are you thinking of getting rid of?


----------



## AyannaDivine

IDareT'sHair said:


> @beautyaddict1913 Exactly. It was as rinky-dink as that Amaka stuff (or whatever her name was) It was just a total turn-off.
> 
> And I had waited so long for that mess, when it finally did come, I gave it away. I didn't want it.
> 
> And now I find out it had wata'/moisture in it. ..........
> 
> When I asked them the status of my order, they said something like: _ "It will get there when it gets there"_  Some Snarky Response.



Lawd...I knew better than buying from a new (well new to me) company before seeing what the PJ's had to say first 

Its been over two weeks since I placed my order and still haven't received a shipping notice. Shoulda just stuck to my staples 

Carry on ladies!

ETA: okay she responded to my inquiry with a quickness! Hope I enjoy these products


----------



## beautyaddict1913

chebaby said:


> thats why i aint interested in no yam. i aint paying no $20 for no sticky stuff thats supposed to be conditioner
> 
> yea if i order i will get the 16oz. but i dont think im gonna order for another month. surprisingly this 8oz beauty sent me is lasting a while and i already used it 3 times.
> 
> nice beauty
> aye can you get that app on the iphone cause i be wanting to post pics but i dont know how



Thank you chebaby and yes it's available on iPhone!

Im just counting down til my Dominican blowout! My hair looked a hot and sizzling mess today! My bathroom is still under construction and the shower in the master bedroom is dark so I can't get into the hair washing spirit in there, plus I ain't had time! But I used up a jar of Qhemet gel! It went fast since I was wet bunning every morning! It's not a repurchase  I don't like how I can feel the honey when I smooth my hands over my hair. My next gel to start on is the kbn but I don't want to waste it all on my edges! Wanna try it for twist outs and wash and go's!
Next on my list of stuff that I want to use up so bad are:
CJ daily fix
MHC grease
CJ smoothing conditioner
KBB milk
KBB oil

And oh lawd my mama done tried that kbb oil and now she's asking me to buy her some! She stans for kbb! I have to get the milk for her every time its b2g1 and now here we go with the oil smh!


----------



## Shay72

natura87
Girl, you been buying up some stuff and you started the no buy on the 24th. I haven't bought anything this year. 

I think I will start my pass tomorrow. I don't know how long it will take stuff to get here.


----------



## Shay72

Double post


----------



## Golden75

Shay72 said:


> @LuvlyRain3
> Don't believe that. I've had HV stuff way longer than that  and it's been just fine.


 
Me too


----------



## Golden75

Lawd Karen done lost her mind! Talkn bout 2oz of sweet ambrosia is worth $8!  Isn't the 8oz $16? How she do that math?

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## bajandoc86

Hey PJs....hope you guys doing alright. Just got home from work....it was horrible.  

I spritzed my hair with my tea spritz, and about to baggy. Sleep Time!!


----------



## natura87

Yello.

I got the new Cocoa Bean stuff from Darcys on Monday, for some reason I was expectting it to be looser, like CJ's Smoothing lotion love also the smell is a little wierd. Not Cocoa-ey anough for my liking but I hope I like it.

I think I will wait on the BASK until they come out with more stuff so that I can haul. Plus I could stand to use some things up.


----------



## SimJam

Hay bajandoc86 sorry you had a bad day at work. A good sleep and moisturized hair will certainly make u feel better 

and Im loving your avatar !!

as for me, Im excited to start my 2 month all HV regimen. Im finding that her products seem to work best when used together

Ive been using the whipped ends and moist pro as leave ins and last night I retwisted with whipped gelly ... my hair is so yummy now its ridiculous!!!


----------



## natura87

Shay72 said:


> natura87
> Girl, you been buying up some stuff and you started the no buy on the 24th. I haven't bought anything this year.
> 
> I think I will start my pass tomorrow. I don't know how long it will take stuff to get here.



Whachu tryna say?


----------



## SimJam

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Shay72
> 
> I've been looking at Marshmallow Root.  I want at least 1 more, but can't decide what that should be.erplexed



marshmallow root is nice in my hair



Shay72 said:


> @IDareT'sHair
> Saw palmetto, burdock root, horsetail, moringa, catnip, and fenugreek. I will try all of them for drinking purposes too .



those sound nice, I have the horsetail, burdock root and catnip (which I got for my cat but he wasn't impressed)

Ive never drank any of them though

I was doing some research on natural DHT blockers and saw palmetto is one of them, (along with emu oil, pumpkin seed oil, green tea and nettle root)


----------



## LuvlyRain3

thanks ladies. im in no rush now then

fed ex is getting on my last nerve. they just keep messing up and making empty promises and poor excuses. I want my MD!! first they said it would be her today, now theyre telling me i have to wait until friday. its making me second guess placing another order with MD. i wanted to try out some of her body products during this sale but fed ex is putting a bad taste in my mouth.


----------



## Seamonster

LuvlyRain3 I have the MD body butter, and I had a sample of another body butter. Some of her products are for body and hair. The butters do not have any water, so if you want a creamy butter get the multi use products. I enjoy her butters because they are not whipped so you get like four times more product than from venders that whip. Also she always sends samples, so you can decant some butter into a sample container and it is quite nice. Fragrances are pleasant, from essential oils.


----------



## Seamonster

Shay72 said:


> natura87
> Girl, you been buying up some stuff and you started the no buy on the 24th. I haven't bought anything this year.
> 
> I think I will start my pass tomorrow. I don't know how long it will take stuff to get here.





natura87 said:


> Whachu tryna say?



 Boy this thread has been wicked since we decided to quit buying. We like the LHCF housewives


----------



## Eisani

I HATE FedEx and had I known she uses them to ship, I wouldn't have ordered.


----------



## Eisani

Work has me stressed de **** out today. My job can be really simple or really difficult, never anything in between. I've needed a cocktail since 11:30.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Hey Lovelies!

Not sure if anything is heading my way today.  I need to check my mail later. 

I re-filled up my Jug with my Growth Blend: Dried Blue Malva Flowers, Horsetail, Nettle, Saw Palmetto, Burdock Root.

Will look at Marshmallow Root next.

Massaging in Hairitage Hydrations "Sprout"  I think I am going to enjoy Hair Trigger.

I will probably do another MD order next week (before the Sale ends).  *still holding out hope for ssi*

AV extended her Sale another day.erplexed


----------



## LuvlyRain3

Eisani on her official website it says that she uses fed ex and usps. i guess you get to choose. on her etsy it only says fed ex. fed ex is so incompetent. they never put the correct label on my package. 

Thanks Seamonster. its the illipe body souffle that i really want to try. in my last order the hair butters i order are mainly going to be for body use.


----------



## LuvlyRain3

IDareT'sHair have you ever used sprout as a prepoo?? that stuff is amazing.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

LuvlyRain3

No, I haven't.  Thanks for the tip.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Hey ladies. All the kids after school stuff was cancelled due to snow so I have a few hours to my self to catch up.

I got my MD stuff from the last sale today; not sure yet if I'll buy anything during this sale.
I also repurchased my Cr stuff from aveyou since they still had the 20% off coupon floating around.


----------



## LuvlyRain3

curlyhersheygirl you mind handing out that code?


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

LuvlyRain3 "ALLCHIC"  Happy shopping


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl

Hey Curly, What Camille Rose stuff are you using?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby Gell-O Ms. Che.

As soon as this Tea gets here, I will be sending off boxes to you and beautyaddict1913.


----------



## chebaby

i cant wait to get home and work out on the treadmill. my new favorite show to watch while im working out is those shows where the people go house hunting. chilllllleeeee yall know i still live with my mom and dad but i be day dreaming about those fancy shmancy condo and what not. i be like imma put my hair product right hhheeeerrrreeee and my vanity over thhheeeerrreee that show got me hooked.

anyway my puff is on its last leg. its itching and its raggedy so i think tonight imma wash with come clean and condition with smoothing conditioner. then imma do a quick braid out with kbb sa and ohm sweet hair pudding(which no longer looks like strawberry pudding but more like strawberry milk)


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby Gell-O Ms. Che.
> 
> As soon as this Tea gets here, I will be sending off boxes to you and @beautyaddict1913.


  hey lady.
what you up to?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Yeah Marie Dean uses Fed Ex, but Hmp So does AveYou 

(and I ain't 'bout to Stop orderin' from AveYou)so I got-tas roll with the Fed-Ex Punches. I guess.

So Far, so good.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

Hey Ms. Lady!  Chillin' like a Villian

Left werk a little on the early side...I'm good.

Yeah, as soon as I get that Tea from Shi, I'll be sending out those boxes.

Lawd I wish I could sell either that MT or my last 2 bottles of WEN.erplexed


----------



## bajandoc86

SimJam Thanks hunny. I must say even though it was horrible....it was WAY better than weekend - I felt like crying. To hear the wails of a grieving mother breaks my heart. Sigh.

I want to get some stuff (nail polish mostly) from aveyou - so I think I will take advantage of that 20% off code.


----------



## LuvlyRain3

IDareT'sHair i havent ordered from aveyou in a while. when did they start using fed ex? my boxes always came through usps or ups. i love aveyou. if i order before 12pm i usually get my package the same day. if i order after 12pm i get my package the following morning.


----------



## Eisani

I purchased some items from Camden Grey. I needed more camellia seed oil and some other oils and butters. I also just realized my headache was a caffeine headache. As soon as I cracked open that Coke it went away.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Hey Ms. Lady! Chillin' like a Villian
> 
> Left werk a little on the early side...I'm good.
> 
> Yeah, as soon as I get that Tea from Shi, I'll be sending out those boxes.
> 
> Lawd I wish I could sell either that MT or my last 2 bottles of WEN.erplexed


 you so lucky(getting off work early).

you sending me some tea? girl dont be starting me on nothing new gonna have me going to the markets getting some exoctical teas

what flava wen you got?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

LuvlyRain3

All my AY packages arrived via Fed-Ex.  Except the really small ones, they came USPS.  

Errthang else, I've been dead-on that Fed-Ex Tracking.

*maybe because you're closer?*  That's strange.


----------



## chebaby

LuvlyRain3 said:


> @IDareT'sHair i havent ordered from aveyou in a while. when did they start using fed ex? my boxes always came through usps or ups. i love aveyou. *if i order before 12pm i usually get my package the same day.* if i order after 12pm i get my package the following morning.


 i didnt know that. thats great news for me, next time i order itll be in the morning


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *you so lucky(getting off work early).*
> 
> *you sending me some tea?* girl dont be starting me on nothing new gonna have me going to the markets getting some exoctical teas
> 
> what flava wen you got?


 
chebaby

Girl, I left.

Naw.  You ain't gettin' no Tea. 

That Tea is for beautyaddict1913

I just don't want to make 2 trips to the P.O.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Girl, I left.
> 
> *Naw. You ain't gettin' no Tea.*
> 
> That Tea is for @beautyaddict1913
> 
> I just don't want to make 2 trips to the P.O.


 oh cause i was like i know T know me better than that i wouldnt know what the heck to do with it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> oh cause i was like i know *T know me better than that* i wouldnt know what the heck to do with it.


 
@chebaby

You know I do!

OT:  I didn't know Sally had the Curls Line now. Did you?


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> You know I do!
> 
> OT: I didn't know Sally had the Curls Line now. Did you?


 no i didnt know that. let me check the site.


----------



## chebaby

im on sallys site and did yall know dr miracles had a curl line now?


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> curlyhersheygirl
> 
> Hey Curly, What Camille Rose stuff are you using?



IDareT'sHair In rotation right now are the algae DC and the almond jai butter; both I just repurchased and I ordered the aloe gel something to try


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> @IDareT'sHair *In rotation right now are the algae DC and the almond jai butter*; both I just repurchased and I ordered the aloe gel something to try


 
@curlyhersheygirl

I like the Moisture Butter, the Jansyn Conditioner and the Growth Oil.


----------



## Golden75

curlyhersheygirl said:
			
		

> Hey ladies. All the kids after school stuff was cancelled due to snow so I have a few hours to my self to catch up.
> 
> I got my MD stuff from the last sale today; not sure yet if I'll buy anything during this sale.
> I also repurchased my Cr stuff from aveyou since they still had the 20% off coupon floating around.



curlyhersheygirl what's the AY code?  I need to get something . TIA

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75

ALLCHIC


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> 
> I like the Moisture Butter, the Jansyn Conditioner and the Growth Oil.



IDareT'sHair I'll try the moisture butter once I use up some of the moisturizers I have.

My oldest son started DC'ing his hair back in November and now he's living in my stash. Now he's giving me lists of Dc's he likes


----------



## Eisani

We slippin hard and fast. HOLD ON!!!


----------



## Golden75

Thanks IDareT'sHair!  I see how quick you were with that   Enabling a sista 

I got the Clarisonic Mia 2.  Been wanting for awhile.  20% off helps! 

Was gonna get CR, but I will break the N/B for SSI & Claudie's - I want that tea 

Tempted for MD, but I can wait til BF or my B-Day in October, or to celebrate a 10+ pound weightloss.  I need to get my butt outta bed now and exercise


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75  You know I Lurves seein' a PJ Get They Haulicious on!

I bought the Nutra-sonic (from HSN) I love it.  It works great.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl Eisani

Ya'll & dem teenagers!  Lawd Geeeezus they can tear up a Stash.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> im on sallys site and *did yall know dr miracles had a curl line now?*


 
chebaby

AKA Curl Up & Die.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> curlyhersheygirl Eisani
> 
> Ya'll & dem teenagers!  Lawd Geeeezus they can tear up a Stash.



IDareT'sHair They sure can. I thought I had a few years before my stuff got raided since my first two are boys but not a chance.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> chebaby
> 
> AKA Curl Up & Die.



 Good one


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair - I been using the Olay one, but I don't feel it's doing anything and still got dirt on the cotton ball  so hopefully this does me right.  

Speaking of fed ex - hopefully they ship it fed ex direct, usually it goes fed ex and then they have it shipped to PO to have them deliver to me.  Had it shipped to work, so they my do a direct ship


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl

Okay, so Ms. Curly what DC'ers are your Son's Fav's?  And does he Steam?


----------



## LuvlyRain3

decided to be a big girl and wait til payday to order. hopefully the ay code still works then. meh... if its meant to be. i will be getting another bottle of cj argan and olive, cr almond jai twist butter, cj pattern pusha (hopefully this can replace my DM curling creme) and some opi. hopefully ill have my MD by then so i can figure out whether i want to take another leap with them before the sale ends.


----------



## Golden75

Lawwwdddd AY is on some ish!!! I just checked my order - WHY DAT ISH SAY SHIPPED & GOT A UPS TRACK NUMBER


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Golden75

That Nutra-Sonic is thebomb.com 

I Lurves it! I'll never be w/o one nah (just like my Steama')

They also have a head you can use on your body (in the shower), but I haven't tried that.

ETA:  Maybe AY was getting alot of Fed-Ex complaints?


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair - never heard of the Nutra-sonic.  I saw one on QVC/HSN but the reveiws were not good, but that name does not sound familiar.

I never had a problem with FedEx, my probs are usually the PO.  I am sooo glad its UPS, that mean as soon as it comes to the job they have to bring up to me, instead of sitting on it like my USPS orders.


----------



## LuvlyRain3

Golden75 aveyou plays no games.


----------



## Eisani

IDareT'sHair dd was the one that notified me we were out of camellia seed oil  "Um, I'm out of moisturizer. You need to order more camellia oil, my forehead is breaking out."  That oil mixed w/pink grapefruit eo is her hg face moisturizer. It keeps her bright-literally. My po' baby...I can't wait til summer so she can darken up .


----------



## Eisani

Lawd why Sephora, why??? Free shipping w/$29. Pj lovin jeezus what must I do to be saved???


----------



## IDareT'sHair

LuvlyRain3

I keep forgetting to tell you, Ltown, Shay72 and Brownie518 (and all the other Hairitage Hydrations Luvas'.....

Ya'll gotta try the Cocoaloe Hydrating Lotion.  It's her version of a "Hair Milk" and it is totally Fabulous......


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Eisani  Camellia Oil?  Girl...Stop.  

You & curlyhersheygirl got-sta keep ya'll big Haul On.....


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Eisani said:


> Lawd why Sephora, why??? Free shipping w/$29. *Pj lovin jeezus what must I do to be saved???*


 
Eisani

Repent and Log-off Sephora.


----------



## LuvlyRain3

IDareT'sHair here you go just oke:. off to check that out


----------



## IDareT'sHair

LuvlyRain3

She may not have it posted.  Lemme convo' her & tell her to post it.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> 
> Okay, so Ms. Curly what DC'ers are your Son's Fav's?  And does he Steam?



IDareT'sHair He doesn't steam but DC's for 2hrs with a conditioning cap then I twist his hair for the week. His favorites are Jasmine's hibiscus,CJ rehab and now purabody's smoothie. He was very sad when I told him there's only one jar of jasmines left and I can't reorder any.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> @IDareT'sHair He doesn't steam but DC's for 2hrs with a conditioning cap then I twist his hair for the week. His favorites are Jasmine's hibiscus,CJ rehab and now purabody's smoothie. *He was very sad when I told him there's only one jar of jasmines left and I can't reorder any.*


 
curlyhersheygirl

I'm sad about that right there too......

This summer I'll have my 'Fling' with Jasmine.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> curlyhersheygirl
> 
> I'm sad about that right there too......
> 
> This summer I'll have my 'Fling' with Jasmine.



IDareT'sHair Me too. That was a great DC and the shea rinse was good too


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Golden75

You should read up on the Nutra-Sonic. It is good.

ETA:

http://www.google.com/aclk?sa=l&ai=...mercial%20nutra%20sonic%20as%20seen%20on%20TV


----------



## chebaby

@ curl up and die

T, i cant wait until it gets super hot either cause i want to pull out my jasmines too. i got a feeling during the summer most of us gonna have a fling with jasmines. we did stock up when she was doing her thing. if she ever makes a come back im getting like 5 a&s. im good on shea rinses, i have like 6 little bottles and a 16oz you sent me i only have 1 hibiscus but i have 2 jars of ultimate moisture or whatever its called.


----------



## Eisani

IDareT'sHair said:


> Eisani
> 
> Repent and Log-off Sephora.


 I did.

Yes, camellia seed oil. I took it as a sign that it was meant to be when I logged on to lhcf right after purchasing and saw someone had bumped that old camellia thread .
*dat was a sign*


----------



## chebaby

Eisani said:


> I did.
> 
> Yes, camellia seed oil. I took it as a sign that it was meant to be when I logged on to lhcf right after purchasing and saw someone had bumped that old camellia thread .
> **dat was a sign**


 sure it was


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby Eisani

Today is Wednesday.  It's a Sign.......


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

I should email Dana and ask if she's ever planning to come back. She'll probably say:  Knicker please.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby @Eisani
> 
> Today is Wednesday. It's a Sign.......


exactly. errthang is a sign to a pj



IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> I should email Dana and ask if she's ever planning to come back. She'll probably say: Knicker please.


 yea email her so i can have my triger finger ready
tell her *I* said she gotta come back. she gonna be like who


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *exactly. errthang is a sign to a pj*
> 
> 
> *yea email her* so i can have my triger finger ready
> tell her *I* said she gotta come back. she gonna be like who


 
chebaby

Girl, yeah....errthang is a sign.  You right.

I just might do that.


----------



## Eisani

chebaby IDareT'sHair oh, the water is wet? Sign. 

I'm finna go gamble and drink. Bbl.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Eisani

Girl, Please win some Monneeeee....So we can feel good about all this haulin' we been doin'.


----------



## chebaby

Eisani said:


> @chebaby @IDareT'sHair *oh, the water is wet?* Sign.
> 
> I'm finna go gamble and drink. Bbl.


 that reminds me when this guy at work slipped and fell. it was a wet floor sign up and this fool gonna say "i didnt know it meant slippery wet"


----------



## Brownie518

chebaby said:


> that reminds me when this guy at work slipped and fell. it was a wet floor sign up and this fool gonna say *"i didnt know it meant slippery wet"*


----------



## Ltown

Hey Ladies! 

It's raining nasty here.  IDareT'sHair maybe you can suggest Jasmine approach her sales like others; close down or stop orders certain date, make a batch, ship out. That seems to be how everyone is working now and maybe she didn't work that way. I don't recall her ever shutting down. Go ahead a make that commission$$$

I'm going out of town tomorrow so maybe in/out of here. I got to finish my homework so I won't be doing anything while I'm trying to have fun

IDareT'sHair, did you use up your blue malva? that was nothing but tablespoon I haven't mix mine will do when I get back.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Ltown No, I used just a 'pinch' in one of my Tea Bags. I bought like 4 of them little tiny bags tho.

My Shi-Naturals Tea(s) came today. @beautyaddict1913 @curlyhersheygirl @chebaby will stop at the P.O. in the morning.

I expected it to be in a Spritz Bottle (like the Black Tea) but it's in a bottle like HV's ACV.


----------



## Brownie518

Ltown - speaking of weather, it started snowing here around 10am and we got about 5 inches and now it keeps switching from ice to rain and back.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

I asked Hurr Trigga' if there is a current Discount Code.

*no shame in the game*....


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> Brownie518
> 
> I asked Hurr Trigga' if there is a current Discount Code.
> 
> *no shame in the game*....



IDareT'sHair

 I know you did!!

Lemme know... I'll need another bottle soon.

Does anyone plan to just go and buy the bases that Jasmine's was using?  I have been thinking about that.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518

I ain't buyin' no durn bases. 

I remember I tried that for HV's Green Tea and got that funky GTB from Wholesale Supplies. Lawd...That mess was a mess.  

And I also got that durn Acai Butter tryna' copy Njoi's Sweet Pomade and that was another disastuh.

Imma leave them bases alone. But I ain't no Mixtress either mixing in Scents & Fragrances & Thangs.


----------



## Eisani

Walked in, hit for $200, walked right back out  That was the fastest casino trip I've ever made!


----------



## Eisani

Brownie518 I have a gallon of both a&s and shea rinse basees for personal use. I also have some to  sell locally in addition to my handmades.


----------



## Brownie518

Eisani

I have about 5 or 6 A&S left and once those are gone, I think I'll end up getting the base. She didn't add anything but the fragrance so it should be good. I miss her scents, though!! 

Speaking of scents, the scent of CD Chocolat really needs to be chocolat. That perfumey scent... I love that conditioner, though.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Eisani said:


> Walked in, *hit for $200,* walked right back out  That was the fastest casino trip I've ever made!


 
Eisani


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Eisani said:


> @Brownie518 I have a gallon of both a&s and shea rinse basees for personal use. I also have some to sell locally in addition to my handmades.


 


Brownie518 said:


> @Eisani
> 
> *I have about 5 or 6 A&S left* and once those are gone, I think I'll end up getting the base. She didn't add anything but the fragrance so it should be good. I miss her scents, though!!


 
Brownie518 Eisani

erplexedI may have about 3-4 A&S's and about 3-4 Hibiscus.  2 Babbasu Xtreme and 2 of the Rebuilders.  

No Shea Rinse tho'.


----------



## chebaby

where are yall getting the base for the a&s from? cause i only have one jar left and i have the hello sugar scent so yea where it at?


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518 @Eisani
> 
> erplexedI may have about 3-4 A&S's and about 3-4 Hibiscus. 2 Babbasu Xtreme and 2 of the Rebuilders.
> 
> No Shea Rinse tho'.


 did you want a shea rinse T? i could put one in your box.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@chebaby

Oh, no that's okay. I just remember I do have a Shea Rinse!

I just remembered Ltown sent me one a while back.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Oh, no that's okay. I just remember I do have a Shea Rinse!
> 
> I just remembered Ltown sent me one a while back.


 oh ok cool.


----------



## beautyaddict1913

Hello ladies! Y'all turned in early tonight! I just used up a bottle of cj daily fix and a bottle of kbb milk. The only thing that I can see myself using up before I get weaved up is this cj smoothing conditioner. I chickened out tonight on getting my hair straightened tomoro. I was detangling tonight and realized that I better get a good handle on that breakage in my crown and I need to go back to steaming. I haven't steamed in almost 3 months. I'm gon accredit that to my breakage too, let me go back and check my old posts! This thread is my hair journal lol. Cuz I can't keep up with no pieces of paper lol


----------



## divachyk

Been a long day. Hope everyone had a great one.

Question - I was reviewing an old thread and ran across a post that says AV Ashlii Amla uses a base (I'm sure you all know that). Ok, so I located the site with the base. Now what? Do I DC with the base only or do I have to mix other stuff with the base. Will someone help on how to use a base?


----------



## Eisani

chebaby I'll send u the link for the base. It's bookmarked on my computer. I just got home. The sign of a true pj is checking shipping while at the bar! According to Usps my Claudie's should be here tomorrow . I've been at the bar with some of my guy cousins and lemme tell you, I had a ball!! My family is crazy and obviiously quite popular. One giy with SL curls told me he loved my hair lol. Anyway, I need sleep. Can't wait fo da Claudie Lee!


----------



## robot.

i really want a brbc. i'm gonna get me one with sage restocks, watch.


----------



## chebaby

Eisani said:


> @chebaby I'll send u the link for the base. It's bookmarked on my computer. I just got home. The sign of a true pj is checking shipping while at the bar! According to Usps my Claudie's should be here tomorrow . I've been at the bar with some of my guy cousins and lemme tell you, I had a ball!! My family is crazy and obviiously quite popular. *One giy with SL curls told me he loved my hair lol.* Anyway, I need sleep. Can't wait fo da Claudie Lee!


 thank you. imma add my scent and call it a day lol. i really love that conditioner. and the shea rinse the hibiscus is good too but not my favorite.

thats how you know your hair is the bomb.


----------



## chebaby

divachyk said:


> Been a long day. Hope everyone had a great one.
> 
> Question - I was reviewing an old thread and ran across a post that says AV Ashlii Amla uses a base (I'm sure you all know that). Ok, so I located the site with the base. Now what? Do I DC with the base only or do I have to mix other stuff with the base. Will someone help on how to use a base?


 you can use just the base if you want or you can add your favorite scent, oils, or butters.


----------



## SimJam

seriously, Im so over Qhemet. I thought I couldnt do without the BRBC and AOHC but Im finding substitutes.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Evening Queens!

I decided to baggy a little this evening with Some Afro Detangling Spritz and a Little Hair Trigger oil.

@beautyaddict1913 @chebaby @curlyhersheygirl ALL Packages should arrive Saturday. Lemme know.

Other than that, nothing's up. My Tiiva Shea-Hemp Growth Butter came today (forgot I had ordered that) 

Lawd....it's hard being a PJ out here on these skreets. *totally forgot that purchase*


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Eisani

Jessicurl extended the Sale through March 5th.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> Evening Queens!
> 
> I decided to baggy a little this evening with Some Afro Detangling Spritz and a Little Hair Trigger oil.
> 
> @beautyaddict1913 @chebaby @curlyhersheygirl ALL Packages should arrive Saturday. Lemme know.
> 
> Other than that, nothing's up. My Tiiva Shea-Hemp Growth Butter came today (forgot I had ordered that)
> 
> Lawd....it's hard being a PJ out here on these skreet. *totally forgot that purchase*


 thanx T.
speaking of jessicurl, my bss started carrying it imma go pick up the aloeba daily conditioner to use as a leave in.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> thanx T.
> *speaking of jessicurl,* my bss started carrying it imma go pick up the aloeba daily conditioner to use as a leave in.


 
chebaby

I Love Too Shea!


----------



## Seamonster

I am enjoying SSI banana, nice balance of protein and moisture, but not a repurchase.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> I Love Too Shea!


 yea its nice. the only thing ive tried from her is the too shea, wdt and some liquid gel that was like snot


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Seamonster I replaced SSI Banana Brulee with CJ Deep Fix a couple years ago for my Banana Fix. 

chebaby

Yeah, and her Sales are like Snot too.


----------



## Seamonster

Too shea is my favorite, WDT is good. I didn't like the shampoo and conditioner. Didn't try the snot, cause I can make my own flax seed gel.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> Evening Queens!
> 
> I decided to baggy a little this evening with Some Afro Detangling Spritz and a Little Hair Trigger oil.
> 
> @beautyaddict1913 @chebaby @curlyhersheygirl ALL Packages should arrive Saturday. Lemme know.
> 
> Other than that, nothing's up. My Tiiva Shea-Hemp Growth Butter came today (forgot I had ordered that)
> 
> Lawd....it's hard being a PJ out here on these skreets. *totally forgot that purchase*



IDareT'sHair Thanks T 



IDareT'sHair said:


> Seamonster *I replaced SSI Banana Brulee with CJ Deep Fix *a couple years ago for my Banana Fix.
> 
> chebaby
> 
> Yeah, and her Sales are like Snot too.



Me too; deep fix is way better to me.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I might have the opportunity to do a little sale on 1 or 2 items. 

If I do, I'll get my MD with that $


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Seamonster I replaced SSI Banana Brulee with CJ Deep Fix a couple years ago for my Banana Fix.
> 
> @chebaby
> 
> Yeah, *and her Sales are like Snot too.*


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


>


 
chebaby  Hmp. Am I lyin'?

I never will forget that mess she pulled on BF talmbout comin' to your house to do your hurr.

Hunn-key where that discount?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Lawd...I'm wrestlin' with that Spurrrt tonight! I feel like buyin' somethin'.

I'm still waiting on:

Claudie
CD Black Vanilla
Afro Detangler
Box of Rosemary Leaf Tea Bags
Marie Dean


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby Hmp. Am I lyin'?
> 
> I never will forget that mess she pulled on BF talmbout comin' to your house to do your hurr.
> 
> *Hunn-key where that discount?*


  
girl that "prize" was a mess. when you told me that i was like who want this chile all up in their hair.
im sorry but aint no white person touching my hair. the dominicans are on my sh!t list too(im surprised my scalp not still tender), and i barely trust a black person so yea.....jessi should have known she was gonna get a side eye.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> girl that "prize" was a mess. when you told me that i was like who want this chile all up in their hair.
> im sorry but aint no white person touching my hair. the dominicans are on my sh!t list too(im surprised my scalp not still tender), and i barely trust a black person so yea.....jessi should have known she was gonna get a side eye.


 
@chebaby

Girl 10% woulda' been betta' than her talmbout she gone come to yo' house to do yo' hurr.

Dang, fool......at least, take me to a _Local Salon_ that carry yo' products and do it. * jessi is a kitchen-tician*


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Girl 10% woulda' been betta' than her talmbout she gone come to yo' house to do yo' hurr.
> 
> Dang, fool......at least, take me to a _Local Salon_ that carry yo' products and do it. ** jessi is a kitchen-tician**


and i didnt even know they made kitchen-ticians like her all the ones ive met have been old and black.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Baggying tonight with Hair Trigger and a little Afro Detangling Hair Spritz.  

I will remove the baggy before I go to bed.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> Seamonster I replaced SSI Banana Brulee with CJ Deep Fix a couple years ago for my Banana Fix.
> 
> chebaby
> 
> *Yeah, and her Sales are like Snot too*.





IDareT'sHair said:


> chebaby  Hmp. Am I lyin'?
> 
> I never will forget that mess she pulled on BF talmbout comin' to your house to do your hurr.
> 
> *Hunn-key where that discount?*




 

You got me dyin' over here!!!


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair

I was dying to buy something this morning, for some reason. I got a few non-hair things but decided to wait on Carols Daughter. She has some type of 'offer' all the time. I still might get a bigger Hair Trigger, though.


----------



## chebaby

i ate yucca today for the first time ever. if nobody told me what it was i would have guessed it was french fries


----------



## Brownie518

I'm laughing at IDareT'sHair over in the Silk Dreams thread talking about 'When's the next sale?' 


ETA: Next sale, I'll be getting more Mocha DC, Nourish Oil, Pre and maybe try a couple other things.


----------



## Seamonster

Brownie518 said:


> I'm laughing at IDareT'sHair over in the Silk Dreams thread talking about 'When's the next sale?'
> 
> 
> ETA: Next sale, I'll be getting more Mocha DC, Nourish Oil, Pre and maybe try a couple other things.



Lol, let me go see


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518

Yep. Hmp. That's right.  

I try not to buy anything that isn't "on sale" especially a line I've never tried.

But.....Ltown sent me like 3 things to try so, I guess by the time there is a "Sale" I will have some sort of idea.

I should try that "Whip My Hair' tomorrow to test it out.

*i don't care for all those 4 ounce sizes @ 8 ounce prices tho'*


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

I wanna a Large Hair Trigger too. 

I'm seriously thinking about replacing all my G.A.'s and JBCO fa' da' Trigga'


----------



## felic1

Hello I Dare, clue me in on hair trigger and afro detangler...


----------



## Seamonster

IDareT'sHair I wouldn't bother with any 4 oz SD, I bought them all  Her strongest products are shampoos and conditioners. I didn't like the pills in the blessing butter, creme de la silk wasn't moist enough for my natural hair and it is grainy. Just saw the mocha hair milk already got a bad review on relaxed hair. 

Stick with Go Moist, whip my hair, VS, WG, Mocha DC, or Destination Hydration. I also like shea what, but I am natural, and my hair likes shea.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

felic1 said:


> Hello I Dare, clue me in on* hair trigger* and afro detangler...


 
@felic1

http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=...7aTZDQ&usg=AFQjCNGPq-OBQEdH04v_uaCJdOBn_N7yJA

Lemme see if I can find the other.

ETA:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Natural-Afr...563?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3cba23edc3


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Seamonster

Hey Connie:  Thanks for the tip. 

I refuse to buy 8 ounce bottles any more to Cowash with. 

If it's a DC'er, yeah...but not a Cowash. Hairveda is 16, Claudie is 16, Oyin is 16+, DB Pumpkin now has 16, SSI has 16 etc...and I can get that durn Jessicurl in a large(r) size as well.

Imma cut my beloved _CR Jansyn Moisture Max_ loose too because it's only 8 ounces.

And those 4 ounces aren't cost effective for me either, unless it's something like Hairitage, which is inexpensive.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Seamonster

Yeah Sea, That Mocha Milk got several 'poor' reviews.  I wasn't going to get that anyway.

I did, at one time, ask for the Wheat Germ in 16 ounces, but my request went unfulfilled.erplexed

Oh Yeah, and I can get Kyra in 16 ounces.


----------



## Seamonster

IDareT'sHair wow, I only saw one poor review, I gotta go look. Are they in the SD thread?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Seamonster

I think I saw 1 in the Feb. "Hits OR Miss" Maybe it was @LuvlyRain3 ????? 

Not sure, but I know I saw it.erplexed

Have you tried that one? I wasn't going to get that one anyway. I have plenty Milks/Lotions.


----------



## Seamonster

IDareT'sHair I stick with SD shampoos and conditioners. There are a few relaxed head that rave about all SD. They got me to buy all those  leave ins, then they started talking about the pills and grains  

So now I just stick with SD shampoos and conditioner; I wait for several reviews on leave ins, happy she is starting a sample program, that will help out a lot.


----------



## Golden75

Y'all was quiet most of day, but hunn-key made up for it!  

Took my twist out - thank gawd! Never, ever start kinky twists with a twist.  It would've been some serious issues if I waited another week or 2.

Rubbed some brbc & used Shi growth tea 

I can't wait to was & dc, but I got 4 dogs this weekend.  These mangy mutts ain't hardly gonna let me spend all that time on my hair without cuttin up!

Y'all bout to make Me use the finga to hit pay nah on the trigga   is it that good?

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Seamonster

This is very good information.  I appreciate it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75 said:


> *Y'all bout to make Me use the finga to hit pay nah on the trigga : look: is it that good?*
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


 
Golden75

Yeah...Girl Onions & All.....

It's thick tho' like JBCO.


----------



## Eisani

I ain't seen y'all all day . Today has been busy! Just got home and opened my Claudie's. She was a sweetheart and sent me a free hair gel, 16 oz tea rinse and normalizing rinse AND upgraded the size of one of my conditioners for the delay. That was more than generous of her. Some of the scents ain't all that (cough syrup), but I can't wait to try everything!


----------



## LuvlyRain3

IDareT'sHair and Seamonster I only gave my first impression of it but now I've used it enough times to pass judgement. It's is thicker then most "hair milks" but it doesn't weigh the hair down. It's does moisturize well. 

The downsides for me are that it doesn't have much slip and it doesn't seem to play too well with others. I wouldn't repurchase. I prefer SD almond buttercreme. It's a great moisturizer and I can use it with any of my styling products and get good results.

I believe Lita gave a review of the hair milk also.


----------



## beautyaddict1913

Eisani I love Claudie's gel! It's a staple for me, works magic on these extra thick edges!

last night I used kbb milk (used it up) but my hair is so dry today that it makes no sense lol. I'm just tea spritzed with its perfectly natural, oiled with kbb heavenly, saturated my head with cj smoothing condish (used up) and saturated the other side with SSI pomegranate, which does not compare in moisture to cj conditioners, it's far too light to compete. I can use this SSI before I get weaved up next week!


----------



## divachyk

I came home crashed on the couch. Missed you all last night but catch you later today.



chebaby said:


> you can use just the base if you want or you can add your favorite scent, oils, or butters.


@chebaby, thank you!


----------



## Ltown

Hey ladies!  I'm coming to you via iPhone you all know I'm amateur techie but I try to compete with dd can't  have her thinking I'm old lol. Hairitage coffee butter is in at $20 for 4oz. Can't do that IDareT'sHair I know you didn't lol


----------



## Shay72

I plan to buy my teas and some coffee products this weekend. One pass used. I'm hoping Claudie's Tea Spritiz and coffee products will be available when I use my next pass for the Curl Junkie sale.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ltown

Yeah Brownie518 and I were talmbout that the other day....

She definitely needs to 'adjust' that price on the Coffee Creme.  Even Marie Dean ain't goin' in like that.

I still wanna give a "Shout Out" to her Cocoaloe Hair Hydration (her version of a Hair Milk) It's thebomb.com


----------



## Eisani

Hey ladies! Today I'm rocking a naked WnG for the first time. So far, so good. I cowashed w/Tresemme Natchals last night after working out and I was so tired I slept in my hair plopping towel. Got up this morning and shook it out, decided to KIM.

Y'all I hope I like this Claudie's. I can tell you now any future orders will be unscented. I can do without any of the fragrances . Something I smelled this morning smelled like plant dirt.


----------



## Golden75

Eisani - oh my! I was hurt when she stopped allowing the custom scent, I understood why, but she should've kept the more popular scents. What u get the smells bad?  

That's why I was on the fence with the braid spray, it was unsecured or baby powder scent, I wanted neither

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Golden75

Bout to start the detangling process so I can at least cowash, finish up HV 24/7, and see if I can finish up PBN smoothie that's open.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Eisani

Golden75 that Coffee Quinoa smells nothing like I expected it would- that's the plant dirt, and the Mango Rinse is what smelled like cough syrup. I can't remember any others right now. Oh wait, the serum and gel are tolerable w/the powder scent. One of the dc's I got has a faint Hello Sugar smell.


----------



## Eisani

Welp, Toronto in two weeks. Can I get the London or Mumbai assignments? I need a change of scenery. Bright side is dd and boo get to go with me this time.


----------



## 13StepsAhead

hey divas the internet is finally back up and running.

Clarified with my new garnier poo and my hair actually felt pretty soft, considering it has sulfates in it. Now I'm DCing with AO blue green Algae and I think this might be added to my staples list  only down side is I used dang near 1/2 of this tiny 4oz jar, but luckily vitaglo has it for the low.


----------



## divachyk

Rainy day! Hiding under my snood. Hope you all are having a great one. Chat with you later tonight.


----------



## chebaby

chello ladies
today is very bad hair day. i shampooed with come clean(used it up) then followed with emergencee(used it up) then detangled with ssmoothing conditioner(one more use left). then i used giovanni direct leave in and i had white stuff all over the front of my hair and then the back was crunchy and just a mess.
so i came home and shampooed with elucence shampoo(so far dont see the hype), then conditioned with hair rules quench conditioner then used giovanni as a leave in. so far my hair feels good but we will see.

i went to the bss today and they now sell darcys(i think they are trying to pick up where hair and body boutique left off lol) so i got the transitioning cram(have no idea what she did to this but it now stinks), hair rules cleansing cream, hair rules conditioner and jessi curl aloeba conditioner.

man that hair rules conditioner pissed me off. no slip what so ever so i couldnt detangle well at all. no moisture at all. best thing abotu it is the smell and ive smelled better lol. i used the whole dang bottle. dont know what i paid for it but it was 15% off but still. i used that whole bottle up already


----------



## LuvlyRain3

I finally got my MD today!! 
First impression: all the scents are lovely and definitely not overwhelming. The dcs are nice and thick. 

IDareT'sHair now about them butters.... She tried it....but failed. Now the whipped murumuru and avocado was pretty soft but definitely not whipped. And the whipped green illipe was hard as a rock. Ummm I'm going to see how I like one of the dcs before I decide to order again. Buy that definitely crosses the sweet almond honey body whip off my list.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

LuvlyRain3

I said continuously that IMHO Butters were not her strong suit.  

In my experience, none of them had been whipped.

The Olive & Tucuma was 'soft' (pliable) but definitely not whipped.  The Aloe & Mint is soft but definitely a pomade.

That "Whipped" Chocolate Raspberry was hard as a Brick.


----------



## Seamonster

Am I the only one that likes MD butters  I better stock up before they get discontinued  Oh I forgot I am on a no buy, oh well. I hate those soft whipped butters. I like thick hard grab a chunk, and melt on my body butters. I like Hairitage grease stick, just roll it on and I am done.

LuvlyRain3 thanks for the review, I guess the mocha milk is not suited for natural styles cause we need slip to detangle. I wonder how it works for blow outs, various rollersets or flat ironing?  I wasn't brave enough to pick up the almond butter. Maybe I will try it on the next sale. Did you twist or bun with it?


----------



## LuvlyRain3

IDareT'sHair I completely agree with you. Those butters are nowhere near whipped. I'll only be able to use them on my skin because I don't like hard butters in my hair.

Seamonster with sd almond buttercreme and Hairitage jojoba honey twist you can do pretty much anything. I've gotten 5-6 day twists and braid outs from this combo. I did a banana clip bun with the almond buttercreme and silk and aloe. I was a nice slick bun and I will admit that I am not a bun master (yet )


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Eisani  Nah Girl, I've requested most of my Claudie items 'unscented'. 

I tend to listen to Brownie518 and Shay72 on Claudie.

Ms. B did suggest the Jamaican Punch scent last summer and it is very nice.  However, I think when she changed her site, she did away with most "Scents"

My Quinoa & Coffee smells just like Cocoa Butter.  I have several things with "Hello Sugar" as well.

IMHO:  Nobody did scents like Jasmine.  KBB has nice scents too.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

LuvlyRain3

Nah...I won't buy any more Whipped "butters" from MD. 

Hopefully, this Argan Hair Creme is nice & creamy.

The Yogurts, Smoothies, Lotion and Puddings are great tho'.


----------



## Seamonster

Ltown said:


> Hey ladies!  I'm coming to you via iPhone you all know I'm amateur techie but I try to compete with dd can't  have her thinking I'm old lol. Hairitage coffee butter is in at $20 for 4oz. Can't do that IDareT'sHair I know you didn't lol



Now that my hair is full shoulder length again.  $20 for 4 oz. I am going to have to put your girl down. She making MD look cheap. I know it is good, but I can't mess with those teaspoonful jars with all this hair blossoming.

IDareT'sHair I saw your Camile in the exchange, I guess you sticking with MD. Haven't tried my CR yet.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Seamonster

Yeah, she needs to work on that price. She was complaining about the high cost of Coffee Oil etc.....

Maybe she'll rachet it back. I should convo her and have a take a look at what others are offering for Coffee Products.

I don't even think that b.a.s.k. Java Bean is that much & it's 4 ounces and I refused to buy that because of the price & ounces.

Claudie is 'Launching' a Coffee Line soon, so we'll see..........

ETA:  I have 'Multiples' of CR.  I may have at least 3-4 of those items.  It's a great line.

Most of the time when I Sell stuff it's because I've 'inventoried' it and have too many.


----------



## LuvlyRain3

^^^ I was just looking at this last night.IDareT'sHair she is Buh.Gin. If she thinks somebody is going to pay for that. $5 an ounce???? No mam.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

LuvlyRain3

Yeah.  I should say something to her about it.erplexed


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Tonight Used Up:

1 Package of Indigo 1 back Up
1 Darcy's Botanicals Cleansing Conditioning Creme *maybe 2 back ups*
1 Nexxus Keraphix 1 Back Up (maybe 2)


----------



## LuvlyRain3

IDareT'sHair when you speak to her ask her to put the 8oz cocoaloe back up. And when she might be having another sale


----------



## Seamonster

LuvlyRain3 said:


> ^^^ I was just looking at this last night.IDareT'sHair she must Buh.Gin. If she thinks somebody is going to pay for that. $5 an ounce???? No mam.



 high price of coffee oil, whatever. I made my own, with 100% emu oil. I could sell a cream with my emu coffee oil for $5 an oz! What am I missing? Thank goodness I got my precious SD 

I am going to buy Claudie's coffee line, I know she isn't going to get price wild like HH. Hope she rolls it out with a 25% off sale, so I can load up. Oh, I am on a no buy. I need to serve everybody notice, if you want something, you better get it now  Cause when this no buy is over, I am buying up everything. :skitzo:


----------



## LuvlyRain3

Seamonster i was kind of shocked to see that price up there. she is usually very affordable. but unless the jar of joe is going to come in here and finish doing my taxes for me then ummm... yeah... it wont be making its way to my crib.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

LuvlyRain3

You can convo her & have her do a "Reserve Listing"


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My Saravun Broccoli Hair Creme arrived today AND.........................

My Afroveda!  *WOW*  That's amazing.


----------



## Eisani

Wellll, Hairitage may be better off not dipping into the coffee realm, especially considering the average cost of her products. Coffee oil and butter is high as sh!t. One site was selling 4 oz of the oil for $50 and 1 lb of butter for $25. Just sayin. 

IDareT'sHair I would've been okay with the coffee quinoa smelling like cocoa butter. I may see if I can doctor up the scents. You know I'm extra funny about how my hair smells.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Eisani

Yeah you should play around with the scents & see if you can get it smelling like you want it.

I always got mine in 'unscented' unless Brownie or Shay mentioned something in particular.


----------



## Golden75

I'm confused on why the coffee & quinoa don't smell like coffee 

Did a ACV rinse, cowashed with Mozeke avocado cream cleanser, conditioned w/ HV 24/7  finished, one back up, let BJ have another sale, this is a staple , used Shi growth tea, clogged my spritz bottle  applied DEW, KBB Heavenly jojoba & twisted it up! My hair feels so freaking good!

Problem, got some breakage . Too many lil curlies.  So I'm raiding the stash for all things protein for a bit.  

Forgot to add after I twisted rubbed some Aveda Damage Remedy LI.  Gotta try to curb this breakage.  

Think I may try & use up my sample sizes before I dig into my full size products.  Mozeke will be first, since I've had that the longest.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Golden75

It is interesting. But...No Coffee smell there. 

Mine smells exactly like Cocoa Butter. Not plant dirt.

I'll be curious what she'll do with her new Coffee Line.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Finished up a Marie Dean Mango Illipe 3n1 (sample) I have a Full Size Jar of this as well.


----------



## Brownie518

Hey!! I see ya'll discussin' the Jar of Joe...erplexed

But, anyway, I got a sample of Marie Deans Yogurt Smoothy cream and it's nice and creamy. Not like them buttas! 

IDareT'sHair - that Peach Honey Syrup is


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

Ain't that Peach Syrup Deep Conditioner Sweet Girl???? 

Lurves it!

I was just 'out there' on that site.  And did a 'mock' cart of:

Another Argan Creme
Large Seaweed & Rice
8 ounce Olive Wheat & Berry

Didn't hit PayNah tho'.  I still want a big bottle of Da' Trigga'


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> Brownie518
> 
> Ain't that Peach Syrup Deep Conditioner Sweet Girl????
> 
> Lurves it!
> 
> I was just 'out there' on that site.  And did a 'mock' cart of:
> 
> Another Argan Creme
> Large Seaweed & Rice
> 8 ounce Olive Wheat & Berry
> 
> Didn't hit PayNah tho'.  I still want a big bottle of Da' Trigga'



IDareT'sHair

Yes, it is!!! That, the Coffee, and Vanilla Repair are my favorites.  When I do my hair Saturday, I'll be repeating my reg. from Wednesday. Came out just right!

ETA: I'm going to order more Trigger later...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518

You sent me my 1st Peach Syrup and I held on to it forever!

ETA:  I'm fighting the 'urge' to buy that big bottle of Da' Trigga'


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> Brownie518
> 
> You sent me my 1st Peach Syrup and I held on to it forever!



IDareT'sHair

Did I? Always a pusha, I am!! 
That DC did me right.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518

Yep. You sent me that, the Amala Hair Creme & something else? 

*you turnt me out*

_pusha_


----------



## Brownie518




----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518

When you doin' yo' Hurr Again?

I'm still waiting on:

Claudie

Carols Daughter Black Vanilla *do you beweave this?* I ordered it 02/16. Imma 'bout to file a dispute

Rosemary Tea Bags


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> When you doin' yo' Hurr Again?
> 
> I'm still waiting on:
> 
> Claudie
> 
> Carols Daughter Black Vanilla *do you beweave this?* I ordered it 02/16. Imma 'bout to file a dispute
> 
> Rosemary Tea Bags



I'll be doing my hair again real early Sunday morning. 

You ordered 2/16? Pfftt...did you send an email already? 

I'm waiting on Marie Dean. That's it. I keep thinking I should get CD with the free Tui Smoothie this weekend...not sure yet. Trying to resist.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> I'll be doing my hair again real early Sunday morning.
> 
> You ordered 2/16? Pfftt...*did you send an email already? *
> 
> I'm waiting on Marie Dean. That's it. I keep thinking I should get CD with the free Tui Smoothie this weekend...not sure yet. Trying to resist.


 

Brownie518

You mean:  "How MANY e-mails have I sent?"

Yeah, I forgot, I'm waiting on MD too.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> Brownie518
> 
> You mean:  "How MANY e-mails have I sent?"
> 
> Yeah, I forgot, I'm waiting on MD too.



 That's what I figured!! So no answer? Check the fine print on the shipping times and file that dispute. *shrug* They should know better.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> That's what I figured!! So no answer? Check the fine print on the shipping times and file that dispute. *shrug* They should know better.


 
Brownie518

No, they answered and said they need to check with the Post Office.  It still says "Acceptance" but it has not moved forward.erplexed


----------



## mkd

Hi ladies!  I have been lurking but I have been tired and out of it.  I need to get more sleep.  I am under the steamer with pbn smoothie.  I don't know why I insist on steaming with moisture dc


----------



## IDareT'sHair

mkd said:


> Hi ladies! I have been lurking but I have been tired and out of it. I need to get more sleep. *I am under the steamer with pbn smoothie*.* I don't know why I insist on steaming with moisture dc*


 
@mkd

Cause Steamin' Feels Sooooo Good


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Golden75
> 
> It is interesting. But...No Coffee smell there.
> 
> Mine smells exactly like Cocoa Butter. Not plant dirt.
> 
> I'll be curious what she'll do with her new Coffee Line.


 
IDareT'sHair - cocoa butter scent is even understandable, but plant dirt


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> Ain't that Peach Syrup Deep Conditioner Sweet Girl????
> 
> Lurves it!
> 
> I was just 'out there' on that site. And did a 'mock' cart of:
> 
> Another Argan Creme
> Large Seaweed & Rice
> 8 ounce Olive Wheat & Berry
> 
> Didn't hit PayNah tho'. I still want a big bottle of Da' Trigga'


 
IDareT'sHair - I did a mock cart too. I dunno what I put in it, but I know I was at $80 before the discount, and I had a few more thangs I want to put in there .  I backed outta there.  That gonna have to be a 20lb weight loss (cause I'll have money from not eating ) or bday.


----------



## mkd

IDareT'sHair, I think you are right, I just like to steam.  And I don't want o switch to all protein dc.


----------



## divachyk

Why did Jasmine's close anyway?

Am I the only one hesitant to hit pay now on MD? The treats sounds delicious but the cost holds me back every time. I'm sure I'll cave before 2012 is out.

Got my Claudie's today. I'm storing it away until later use.


----------



## Golden75

divachyk said:
			
		

> Why did Jasmine's close anyway?
> 
> Am I the only one hesitant to hit pay now on MD? The treats sounds delicious but the cost holds me back every time. I'm sure I'll cave before 2012 is out.
> 
> Got my Claudie's today. I'm storing it away until later use.



divachyk - I feel the same about MD.  It sounds great but the cost hurts, alot.  Even with the discount.  I got a sample pack, so I need to use that & determine if I like it enough to try others.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## divachyk

@Golden75 @Eisani @Ltown bajandoc86 beautyaddict1913 and other NFs, Sally's carry Barielle products now. Maybe I'm late to the party but thought I share just in case you didn't know. I purchased the nail protein today ($7.99). I already have the nail strengthener. I'll add more to the collection as time goes on.


----------



## Eisani

divachyk I saw that while I was in there tonight. I got some of the new Finger Paints colors (Pop Rocks, Lemon Sour, and Blue Raspberry Taffy. Got a free basecoat and the Nina Pro Ink-Ling after seeing it on True Queen. I also got the Curls gel (control paste or sumn like that). Never really been a Barielle treatment fan, but I'm glad to see Sally's carrying a larger variety of products.


----------



## natura87

Hello ladies and lurkers. I have been MIA cuz the kids at work have gotten me sick again. Stuffy nose, sore throat and a double ear infection fr the second time in 4 months. Plus with all this crazy weather my allergies have kicked in a month early. I havent used anything up becuase when I havent been working I have been sleeping like crazy.

I think i will wait until I feel better to wet my hair again.


----------



## Shay72

divachyk said:


> Why did Jasmine's close anyway?
> 
> Am I the only one hesitant to hit pay now on MD? The treats sounds delicious but the cost holds me back every time. I'm sure I'll cave before 2012 is out.
> 
> Got my Claudie's today. I'm storing it away until later use.


Jasmine (Dana) went out of business once but she returned because people asked her and missed her products. Then she went down to the etsy site only. One day she went on vacation and never came back. No e-mail, nothing.

I've been holding back on MD for several reasons. I hate the site. You gotta click too many damn times to get to something. The prices. And ya'll know I can't stand FedEx no delivering a$$es.


----------



## 13StepsAhead

I lure the AO blue green algae my hair felt so stout and strong, definitely added to my staples list. 

I'm following up now with moisture Jessicurl WDT; used this up and 1 backup in the states.

Man I have few Jasmines left over and I'm gonna be sad when they are gone because they were a staple for me, but hey I'm a PJ SOOO on to the next.


----------



## SimJam

IDareT'sHair said:


> Brownie518
> 
> I wanna a Large Hair Trigger too.
> 
> I'm seriously thinking about replacing all my G.A.'s and JBCO fa' da' Trigga'



is the trigger that good? have you seen good growth from it?


----------



## Golden75

divachyk said:
			
		

> @Golden75 @Eisani @Ltown bajandoc86 beautyaddict1913 and other NFs, Sally's carry Barielle products now. Maybe I'm late to the party but thought I share just in case you didn't know. I purchased the nail protein today ($7.99). I already have the nail strengthener. I'll add more to the collection as time goes on.



divachyk - how is the strengthener?

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Eisani

IDareT'sHair ain't been usin that Trigga but a hot week . Just junkaaaay.

About to cowash w/Claudies Mango Rinse, moisturise with Satin and seal with jbco. Pray I don't smell like a rubber plant .


----------



## IDareT'sHair

SimJam said:


> *is the trigger that good? have you seen good growth from it?*


 


Eisani said:


> @IDareT'sHair *ain't been usin that Trigga but a hot week . Just junkaaaay.*
> 
> About to cowash w/Claudies Mango Rinse, moisturise with Satin and seal with jbco. Pray I don't smell like a rubber plant .


 
SimJam

@Eisani Oooo-kkkkk...... Girl not even a week 

But I like the Consistency and the smell isn't bad and decided it will replace all the other G.A. Oils (including JBCO) I buy.

Now I can just buy Da' Trigga' and be done with it.

Girl, Lemme know about the Rubba'. *you a mess*


----------



## 13StepsAhead

What's dis' Trigga' you all speak of?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

13StepsAhead




http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=...98zvDQ&usg=AFQjCNGPq-OBQEdH04v_uaCJdOBn_N7yJA


----------



## 13StepsAhead

Thanks miss T! IDareT'sHair


----------



## 13StepsAhead

I'm gonna have to keep my eye on that trigga'.


----------



## Eisani

Ok, the Mango Rinse is nice, but I'll put it away until it gets warm out. The scents weren't too bad on the products I used. After cowashing, I used the Satin Daily Leave in and ran some of the Isha down the ends, sealed w/jbco and put my hair in a high bun. Hair seems to be drying softly.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Eisani said:


> Ok, the Mango Rinse is nice, but I'll put it away until it gets warm out. *The scents weren't too bad on the products I used.* After cowashing, I used the Satin Daily Leave in and ran some of the Isha down the ends, sealed w/jbco and put my hair in a high bun.* Hair seems to be drying softly.*


 
Eisani  See......

Don't keep givin' Ms. Claudie the side-eye.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Hey ladies. I just DC'd with MD's coffee and for some reason I thought this was a moisture DC. It's a wonderful protein DC for me but it doesn't give instant gratification so if you're into that this will disappoint you. That being said my hair is so soft, shiny and bouncy; definitely a keeper.


----------



## LuvlyRain3

^^^ its not moisturizing?  I'm doing protein today so I'm going to need moisture. Maybe I should try the sweet milk instead.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

LuvlyRain3 On my hair it provided more of a protein boost than moisture. If you 're doing a protein treatment and need a moisture DC afterwards I wouldn't recommend this. You can however use this as your protein and can skip the moisture DC; which is how I plan to use it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl

I Steamed with it Last Night. 

I do not use a Moisturizing DC'er.  Just steamed with the Coffee & Kokum, did a tea rinse & proceeded.

I find I don't need to follow it up with anything except my Leave-In.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> curlyhersheygirl
> 
> I Steamed with it Last Night.
> 
> I do not use a Moisturizing DC'er.  Just steamed with the Coffee & Kokum, did a tea rinse & proceeded.
> 
> I find I don't need to follow it up with anything except my Leave-In.



IDareT'sHair I plan on steaming with it in a few weeks, I bet it will be


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl

What other MD did you get Ms. Curly?


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> curlyhersheygirl
> 
> What other MD did you get Ms. Curly?



IDareT'sHair I got 2 Argan oils, Olive and wheat and Vanilla repair.
I have a cart right now with 2 Coffee and argan cream. I may also get the syrup one you were raving about.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl

Yeah, the Peach Syrup.

Also, Ms. Curly:  The Sweet Milk is good, the Calendua & Chammomile, the Seaweed & Rice, the Vanilla Repair, the Green Hemp, the Coconut & Lime, the Olive, Wheat Berry!

All of them are Guuuddd.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl

ETA:  What scent(s) did you get your Argan Oil in?


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> curlyhersheygirl
> 
> ETA:  What scent(s) did you get your Argan Oil in?



IDareT'sHair I got them unscented. I didn't see the scents until after I ordered


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> curlyhersheygirl
> 
> Yeah, the Peach Syrup.
> 
> Also, Ms. Curly:  The Sweet Milk is good, the* Calendua & Chammomile,* the Seaweed & Rice, the Vanilla Repair, the Green Hemp, the Coconut & Lime, the Olive, Wheat Berry!
> 
> All of them are Guuuddd.



IDareT'sHair Where is the bolded listed, I can't find that one


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl

I got 1 of the Argan Oils in: White Tea & Ginger and 1 in "Unscented" Brownie518 swears by the Vanilla One.

Sitting in a mock cart right now I have:

1 Argan Creme
1 Olive Wheat Berry
1 Seaweed & Rice

Not sure if I'll hit PayNah or not yet tho'.erplexed


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl

I bet I got that either on Esty or Artfire.  I'm pretty sure I got it on MD on Artfire.com


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl

Artfire


http://www.artfire.com/ext/shop/pro...ent/handmade/bath_and_beauty/hair/conditioner


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> 
> Artfire
> 
> 
> http://www.artfire.com/ext/shop/pro...ent/handmade/bath_and_beauty/hair/conditioner



IDareT'sHair Thanks. I hate when they do that though


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl

Girl, she got 3-4 sites going!

I got it in Roobis Tea.  Smells Guud.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> curlyhersheygirl
> 
> Girl, she got 3-4 sites going!
> 
> I got it in Roobis Tea.  Smells Guud.



IDareT'sHair Man now I want it


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl

I'm tellin' you Curly, that stuff is "addictive" It's like Dessert for your Hair.

I also like: Illipe 3n1 Mango, the Red Clover & Honey L-I, the Honey & Soy Hair Creme and all the Yogurts, Smoothies and that Mango Hair & Body Pudding.


----------



## beautyaddict1913

What size hair trigger did u order IDareT'sHair?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@beautyaddict1913

Did your package come yet? Oh....Hair Trigga' I think I got the 12 ounce. 

I want that 32 ounce bottle.

It will eliminate:

Camille Rose Growth Oil
Tiiva Growth Oil
JBCO & Extra Dark JBCO
JBCO w/Pimento


----------



## beautyaddict1913

I don't think the mailman is here yet! It's not 2 yet and he normally comes around 3:30 on Saturdays lol. I will let you know when it gets here!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@beautyaddict1913

Are you lookin' at da' Trigga'


----------



## beautyaddict1913

IDareT'sHair yes! And debating between that and MD. I'm hesitant about MD like everyone else, primarily because I've been hauling shoes at Nordstrom for the past 3 days. Done bought 6 pairs smh.  But I better get the MD now while its on sale and get the trigger in a couple of weeks. My package came! Thank you! I'm about to PM you!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@beautyaddict1913

Glad it arrived Ms. Beauty! SMH about Nordstrom's. *clutches pearls* 

I was over a friend's yesterday and she was showing me all the Purses she had just hauled from Nordie's.

I'm giving both of ya'll the side-eye.

pm me Girl.


----------



## chebaby

chello ladies
i gotta run, im running late but i just wanted to thank T for my package. i got it today. and i wanted to tell you that you must have esp because i was gonna purchase that darcys deep conditioner and the shea moisture yesterday but something stopped me lol. you got a 6 sense girl


----------



## Eisani

beautyaddict1913 I got 6 pr of shoes from Nordie's too! That sale is off the chain! We all got goodies over here.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair I received my package;thanks again


----------



## divachyk

Annoyed with my KBN shipment received today. My order contained one body butter but I ordered two.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby curlyhersheygirl beautyaddict1913

Glad they arrived  Hope you PJ's enjoy!

divachyk  Didn't natura or somebody have those same problems with KBN?

_*note to self...um...don't order from there*_


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

divachyk I'm sorry to hear that but I know she will make it right just email her.

I wonder if I email MD if I ca get that chamomile DC  with my order.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl

I would.  *cough*


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair I know you would


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> @IDareT'sHair I know you would


 
curlyhersheygirl

oke:oke:dooooooo it.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> curlyhersheygirl
> 
> oke:oke:dooooooo it.



IDareT'sHair I just did


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> @IDareT'sHair I just did


 
curlyhersheygirl

I can't figure out having all them durn sites and different stuff on 'em....


----------



## Shay72

My little pass is done, I think. I just saw that Lita purchased that Coffee Pomade from the Pomade shop. It's not listed but I could convo her. IDareT'sHair did you see how much it cost?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72 said:


> My little pass is done, I think. I just saw that Lita purchased that Coffee Pomade from the Pomade shop. It's not listed but I could convo her. @IDareT'sHair *did you see how much it cost?*


 
Shay72

4 ounces = $20.00 + $5.00 shipping


----------



## Shay72

Thanks IDareT'sHair. I don't know her like that. I will stick with HH.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> curlyhersheygirl
> 
> I can't figure out having all them durn sites and different stuff on 'em....



IDareT'sHair Neither can I. I'm waiting to hear back so I'll keep you posted. 

On another note I'm really enjoying CR's almond jai and the aloe gel; they're staples for sure.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72

Here it is Shay

http://www.etsy.com/listing/93941796/growth-fundamentals-limited-edition


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> Shay72
> 
> 4 ounces = $20.00 + $5.00 shipping



Really? That's steep


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl

I Lurve CR. It's a Nice line.

I'm shocked my little CR bundle hasn't sold.  

Although, alot of folks don't know nothin' 'bout no CR.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Imma be looking at this next.  Prices are decent.  Sounds

http://www.etsy.com/shop/moisturebalance


----------



## Shay72

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Shay72
> 
> Here it is Shay
> 
> http://www.etsy.com/listing/93941796/growth-fundamentals-limited-edition


 
Thanks! I saw that on there but didn't click on it. I expect pomade to look like grease though. I am really, really, really curious......I think HH's Jar of Joe is a comparable price but I already know she has quality products. But Lita is PJ OG and ....I'm struggling ya'll


----------



## chebaby

I just came from trader joes and I'm in love lol. The prices are so good for good quality stuff. Imma be eating good at work lmao

T, that buttery pomadesmells so darn good.


----------



## robot.

so no burdock root for me  or stand mixer! i planned to buy a kitchenaid as a birthday treat to myself and found a great deal on ebay but just had to email the seller to cancel my bid! i really hope he cancels it for me...

i started a new job a month ago yall and have yet to get paid  and you know why? my supervisor didn't enter my hours! they're late to give us everything (our login info, security code, swipes, etc) so i emailed my supervisor to let her know the hours i worked so she could manually log them in since i wasn't able to clock in myself.

still no check, so  i go to HR to ask what's up and she tells me i have no hours entered! my superviser never put them in  yall i was HOT! luckily i have all my hours written down (and worked 20 hours in extra shifts!) so HR and i logged them all in manually so everything is accounted for, but now i have to wait an extra two weeks 

my parents are helping out but i hate having to pay money back like that. i could've smacked her yall. i had plans for my little extra cash! sigh.


----------



## chebaby

What nordstrom sale?  I'm at the mall now lol I could make a lil detour lmao.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@chebaby

Shoe Sale...Gurl...Get in There!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

robot.

That's terrible Ro.  I hate folx playin' wid my monnneeeeee


----------



## Eisani

They gon eat that po girl up talking about she grew an inch in a month .

I'm debating on ordering two more MD cons but it's not worth it for only two items. Sigh. Maybe I should just sit down somewhere.


----------



## robot.

IDareT'sHair said:


> robot.
> 
> That's terrible Ro.  I hate folx playin' wid my monnneeeeee



mama T, who you tellin?  the weeks have been flying by (especially since it's midterms) so i'm just gonna keep with my studying and picking up these extra shifts. it's two more weeks of being broke (which kind of works cuz it keeps me out the food court lol) but it's nice to know that everything is finally straightened out now. but they can kiss the blackest part of my a$$ for that mess


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Eisani

Lemme mosey on ova' therrr & see what's goin' on?????


----------



## Eisani

I wanna buy something y'all.  I done bought makeup, nail polish, hair products, shoes, bike parts, B&BW, clothes, jewelry...what's left???

ETA: butters and oils too.  Gotta stay on this wagon!


----------



## Seamonster

OMG, that newbie may never post again :mob: they are showing no mercy


----------



## beautyaddict1913

IDareT'sHair said:


> Shay72
> 
> Here it is Shay
> 
> http://www.etsy.com/listing/93941796/growth-fundamentals-limited-edition



IDareT'sHair shol do sound good tho don't it? Coffee, coffee butter, emu oil, and sulfur! If it had argan oil I woulda hit paynah lol


----------



## IDareT'sHair

beautyaddict1913

Hairitage's is very nice.  Nice & creamy.  And Coffee-y

*all that stuff is high priced*


----------



## beautyaddict1913

IDareT'sHair help me justify paying 7.50 to ship one 12 oz. bottle of hair trigger! I want it really bad but I'm struggling with that grand total lol. Is there a discount code?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

beautyaddict1913

No D. Code beauty.erplexed  I already asked.....


----------



## beautyaddict1913

Lol. Thanks IDareT'sHair! Well I'm bout to hit paynah and my hair better touch my toes by the end of the year lol. Do u find it to be drying like sulfur or can u just oil your hair and go on about your business?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@beautyaddict1913

Nope.

Not Dryin' at all. It's actually quite 'lovely' even though the labels & site is kinda janky.


----------



## beautyaddict1913

Lol that site shol is run by Hank tha Jank lol IDareT'sHair. Did u transfer yours into your own applicator bottle? Lol. Lawd I'm asking you so many questions, you'd swear I was buying a car lol


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@beautyaddict1913

Yes, beauty....I put it in a 2 ounce Pointy-Tipped Bottle. (It comes with a Flip Top)

*cackles at Hank da' Jank and his sister Pank da' Skank


----------



## LuvlyRain3

I just knew how that thread was going to go Seamonster. I don't even know why people bother anymore. When I see threads like that I walk in, no pics, walk right back out. These newbies have lurked long enough to know the deal.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

beautyaddict1913

Have you hit PayNah yet????


----------



## IDareT'sHair

WHAT HAPPENED TO SSI's SALE???????erplexed

*glad i moved on*


----------



## SimJam

first wash and style with my all HV regimen

detangled with moist pro
washed with castile soap (forgot to use the cocasta bar)
DCd with sitrinillh
used whipped ends as a LI
twisted with whipped gelly

my hair is yummy soft and fluffy


----------



## IDareT'sHair

SimJam

I Lurves BJ & Nem.


----------



## beautyaddict1913

IDareT'sHair yes I hit paynah lol. Thank you for the encouragement! I think that's it for me for the week but I want something else. I'm about to wear weave for two months tho...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

beautyaddict1913

You won't be disappointed. 

I want that 32 ounce tho'.  

And at some point, Imma get it.

After I use up a few more Thangs.


----------



## Shay72

chebaby said:


> I just came from trader joes and I'm in love lol. The prices are so good for good quality stuff. Imma be eating good at work lmao
> 
> T, that buttery pomadesmells so darn good.


Trader Joe's is the ish 



IDareT'sHair said:


> @robot.
> 
> That's terrible Ro. I hate folx playin' wid my monnneeeeee


Them fighting words. My staff laugh at me all the time bc I'm always saying "I do not play when it comes to people's money ". I know bc anybody play with mine I would catch a case.



beautyaddict1913 said:


> @IDareT'sHair shol do sound good tho don't it? Coffee, coffee butter, emu oil, and sulfur! If it had argan oil I woulda hit paynah lol


It sounds really good . Emu oil is real expensive ain't it?



SimJam said:


> first wash and style with my all HV regimen
> 
> detangled with moist pro
> washed with castile soap (forgot to use the cocasta bar)
> DCd with sitrinillh
> used whipped ends as a LI
> twisted with whipped gelly
> 
> my hair is yummy soft and fluffy


Before I became a pj I was all HV. It brought my hair back from the brink.

Okay the Huetiful has died. *Let's have a brief moment of silence*. I guess it got knocked down one too many times . It looks like there is a crack in the cup. I got it on the exchange forum. So off to buy the tap water one from LCL. I will have it shipped to mama bc I'm going to NC for a conference next week. They ship fast so I hope that joint will be here when I get back .


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72

Cacklin' at your entire post.  Hey, have a great time in NC.  And I'm hopin' yo' steama' will be at Mama's House when you get back.

Girl, I probably woulda' Glazed Over if somebody told me I wasn't gettin' no Check.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Shay72 @beautyaddict1913 @Brownie518 @Eisani

I think I have all my Teas & Spritzes for Spring/Summer. 

I might pick up 1 more Claudie, & 1 more Shi Naturals.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Oh, I may get some Oyin J&B for Summer if they have a Sale.


----------



## beautyaddict1913

IDareT'sHair I ain't bit much used Claudies or Shi naturals yet but I think those will be my staples too. And trigger has black tea too so if my hair is at LEAST touching the back of my knees by Christmas then I'm sticking to it lol!


----------



## divachyk

So much to catch up on....

I should start with a sample pack from MD also Golden75. I like the Barielle strengthener. It is correcting the nail peeling I was experiencing.

Eisani, I need to check out those items you hauled at Sally's. Some I'm not familiar with. What MD cons did you buy a few weeks ago?

Feel better natura87

robot., a quick way to get on my bad side is to jack up my paper!

IDareT'sHair, the trigga will eliminate alladat you mentioned? Wow! I might have to peep this trigga stuff.

curlyhersheygirl, I emailed her but I assume she wont' get back to me until Monday since they are closed on weekends.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@beautyaddict1913

My Spring/Summer Spritzes will be:

Claudie Herbal Tea x1
Shi Black Tea & Shi Growth Blend x2
My Own Brewed Tea(s)
Hydratherma Naturals Follicle Booster x5
Afroveda Blueberry & Pomegrante Silkening Spritz x2
Afro Detangler Spritz x2

*Oyin Juices & Berries* - if they have a Sale.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

divachyk

Yeah, I think it should eliminate everything I was using as a Growth Aide Oil PLUS all those miscellaneous Shipping charges.


----------



## Shay72

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Shay72 @beautyaddict1913 @Brownie518 @Eisani
> 
> I think I have all my Teas & Spritzes for Spring/Summer.
> 
> I might pick up 1 more Claudie, & 1 more Shi Naturals.


 
All the teas I ordered from Vitacost have shipped. I ran through Sally's so quick I forgot to get spray bottles. I need to do some inventory here though bc I betcha I have all kind of spray bottles I just need to find them.

Still trying to decide what my exact reggie will be come spring. I think I will just do some variations with two buns since 1 is not possible. I just saw a WhoisSuga video and I think I will mimic her style for tomorrow. I've seen some other two bun videos on youtube I may go back and look at. I just saw a Mahogany Curls video too and thinking about possibly using her routine this spring & summer.


----------



## beautyaddict1913

I plan to make a tea spritz too. I will be bunning in the summer. I will include black tea, rose water, glycerin, aloe Vera juice, and I gotta figure out how to get some oils into it and I want hibiscus, burdock root, and marshmallow root but I gotta find some lol


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72 beautyaddict1913

Yeah, I'm already thinkin' Spring/Summer Regi stuff. 

I was hopin' I wasn't gone be in no durn wig this Summa' but it looks as if I am _*le sigh*_

By Fall, I wanna be bunnin' & funnin'


----------



## natura87

divachyk said:


> Annoyed with my KBN shipment received today. My order contained one body butter but I ordered two.



They did the same thing to me. I ordered one along with their leave in and gel and they forgot it. They sent my package in a flimsy envelope. I will never by from KBN again. It took about 3 weeks for the to send me my butter after their mistake, thy really need to gt it together.


----------



## Eisani

beautyaddict1913 said:


> I plan to make a tea spritz too. I will be bunning in the summer. I will include black tea, rose water, glycerin, aloe Vera juice, and I gotta figure out how to get some oils into it and I want hibiscus, burdock root, and marshmallow root but I gotta find some lol



If you have a health food/organic market near you that isn't a major chain like Whole Paycheck, check them out. I buy everything from a local store by the lb- burdock root, chamomile, hibiscus, rosehips, msm, marshmallow root, lavender, raw honey...I think they think I'm a witch .


----------



## Eisani

*tips over to Shi Naturals*


----------



## Shay72

Just ordered my steamer from LCL. So happy I decided to ship to my parents house since they use FedEx now.


----------



## natura87

I am on a hair Nobuy but I want to buy b.a.s.k's body products. Just saw a YT video and I am gonna buy the eventually. They look soooo good and all the product I have tried from b.a.s.k have been awesome.

I have Sunday off so I will most likely do my hair.


----------



## natura87

The appearance of the KBN Hair and Bodu butter is less than stellar considering what I had to do for them to actually send it to me. Its sorta the color of unrefined shea butter...like a musky brown/beige color. Its whipped perfectly though and it gives my skin a nice shine/sheen that I normally dont get from butters or lotions. I cannot comment on the smell becuase I cant breathe.:lachen, but I got it in Marvelous Mango. I am going to use it on my skin this week and then try it out on my hair next week to test it out both ways.


----------



## chebaby

I just figured out how to post pics lol. This is my hair early December when I went to the Dominicans. I flat ironed the ends after this pic cause I just had them blow it out so I wanted to bump the ends.
i also trimed my ends i think twice since then cause my ends were crazy. good thing about natural hair is it hides the raggedy ends


----------



## chebaby

This is one of my first successful braid outs. This  is early 2011 and I used honey hemp as a leave in. I think I also used shine and define but can't remember.


----------



## beautyaddict1913

Smh chebaby your hair is so thick and pretty that it doesn't make any sense!! I don't think I have ever tried hh as a LI. I remember not caring for hh because it seemed to dry my hair with daily use. It smelled so good and felt so refreshing to use tho lol.

ETA: I just saw Che's straight hair pic! Girl you are at WL! *gasps* what's your regimen? Lol. I'm kidding about the regi, I know you ain't bit much got nary regimen lol


----------



## chebaby

lol thanx beauty. i love honey hemp as a co wash but it wasnt so great as a leave in.

i trimmed my hair since that straight pic so i think i have maybe 2-3 more inches to go to full wl. and i hope when i get there my ends aint raggedy lol.


----------



## chebaby

i think im about to take a pic of my stash lol. im just too excited that i know how to post pics lol.


----------



## 13StepsAhead

chebaby gorgeous hair diva and umm where dat stash at


----------



## Shay72

Great pics chebaby. Beautiful hair. How many years have you been natural? I think you may have said 3. What is the length of your unstretched curly hair? How tall are you? I think we're both shorties. I'm 4'11".


----------



## Ltown

Good Morning Ladies! I'm on my way home today tired, this is definately a busy town very nice and friendly folks. 

chebaby, pretty long hair, can't believe you posted pictures its going to rain in DMV

I have to catch up when I get back, been posting from new iphone it is the bomb.com.  Darn hotels charge for internet in rooms so I using business center now.  I hope I didn't miss any sells! 

shay, I get all my teas from vitacost especially horsetail, nettle, burdock they are cheap and shipping always the same no matter how much you get. 

Chat later!


----------



## bajandoc86

Now leaving work after 24 hrs.....and I HAVE to tackle my hair.  It hasn't been washed or DC in about 10 days. I don't have a clue as to what products I will use. My eyes are shutting down, I'm seriously sleep deprived. I'm babbling.

Problem is I also have a presentation to start, that is due on Tuesday.


----------



## SimJam

chebaby chile why u been hiding that head of hair !!!!!


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Morning ladies. chebaby that hair is gorgeous.

divachyk & natura87 That's trifflin'. I haven't ordered from them in over a year and their CS and standards were always on point; I guess they can't handle the increase in sales


----------



## Seamonster

chebaby your hair is gorgeous so glad you can post pictures now. Looking forward to seeing your stash.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby  OmmmGEEE Girl, Your hair = *drool* You got alot of Hurr.  

And that was back in 2011? 

Oh yeah, that Sweet Buttery Pomade does smell

About that stash, I was looking at the bottle/jar in the background.  SMH.

PJ-ism ain't no joke.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ltown

I keep forgetting to tell you, I love that Card.   You have "the best" Cards.


----------



## SimJam

I have nowhere to put the products I just bought.

If i put them in the fridge do I always have to keep them there even when I start using them?


----------



## natura87

chebaby Your hair is gorgeous!!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@SimJam

IMO: It depends on what you are refrigerating. The only HV I refrigerate is Sitrinillah. 

In my Fridge I have:

Sitrinillah
KBB Hair Masque *probably not necessary, but it cost so durn much to run the risk*
Purabody Hair Smoothie *looks like it could potentially go bad*
Bear Fruit Hair
Marie Dean
Teas (Shi Naturals, Claudie, HTN)*just feel it needs to be refrigerated
Hydratherma Naturals *all of it*
Darcy's Botancials DC'er
BeeMine *precautionary, because I had a molded BM product before*
Camille Rose Algae Masque
Tiiva Coffee & Capuacau DC'er
Oyin Honey Hemp Conditioner

All of this is just a precaution on my part.


----------



## chebaby

chello ladies
thanx you guys. im blushing lol.

Shay72, yea im short. im 5 even. ill be natural 3 years come april(or may, i can never remember). unstretched my hair is sl on the sides and about 2 inches longer in the back.

Ltown, i know i cant believe im posting pics. but its so easy to do from my phone now that i have the app.

today imma pre poo with mhc olive you, shampoo with elucense and then follow up with claudie protein. i dont know what imma do after that. i want to do a braid out but i dont know how it will keep up since i work out now.

oh and im working on a stash pic. i need to find somewhere to put the stuff(like a table)


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

Okay, I got my smellin' salts line-did up, cause I know Imma pass skrait out when I see this crazy stash.

.............

eta: don't forget all them packs of ORS


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Okay, I got my smellin' salts line-did up, cause I know Imma pass skrait out when I see this crazy stash.
> 
> .............
> 
> eta: don't forget all them packs of ORS


 girl you know my stash little im sure brownie, and probably 13 got me beat


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Eisani said:


> If you have a health food/organic market near you that isn't a major chain like *Whole Paycheck*, check them out. I buy everything from a local store by the lb- burdock root, chamomile, hibiscus, rosehips, msm, marshmallow root, lavender, raw honey...*I think they think I'm a witch *.


 
@Eisani

You a Mess. 

I was thinkin' the same thing a few minutes ago, when I was brewing this Cauldron of Tea:flyingwit

Lookin' like some kind of root woman.  Lawd this Hurr-Thang is scary.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *girl you know my stash little* im sure brownie, and probably 13 got me beat


 
chebaby

Hmp.  I 'peeped' that bottle & that jar in the background.....


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Hmp.  I 'peeped' that bottle & that jar in the background.....


oh that ole thang you would see that lol.

im laughing at you and E. yall are silly with them teas how do the teas make your scalp feel? does it tingle like peppermint?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *oh that ole thang you would see that lol*.
> 
> im laughing at you and E. yall are silly with them teas *how do the teas make your scalp feel? does it tingle like peppermint?*


 
@chebaby

Girl....You know PJ's don't miss nuttin'

I don't have anything really tingly in my Blends. It just makes your hair feel Guud. After a nice rinse.

Speaking of which: I used up 1 box of Lipton Black Diamond Black Tea and have 4 boxes left as a back-up. 

I bought a Carton of 6 boxes (24 tea bags per box).


----------



## chebaby

ok i figured out how imma do my stash. lemme charge my phone so i can take the pics.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

Girl, I feel like buyin' something (but I ain't).  *yet*  

I know when I see your stash, that will probably push me over the edge wantin' to hit: PayNah
SimJam

Sim, I forgot, I also store my Enso DC'ers (what I have left) in the Fridge too.  

Oh, and yes, I put them back in the fridge during use.


----------



## 13StepsAhead

chebaby we're not even talkin bout' my little stash right now.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby


----------



## 13StepsAhead

I really want some of that trigga' but shipping to Switzerland is $20  I may just send it to my bf's house since he is supposed to be sending me some goodies soon.


----------



## divachyk

Gorgeous hair chebaby --- yes, yes, yes!

natura87 and curlyhersheygirl, KBN offered free shipping on a future purchase, I asked for a free product instead and she agreed. Suggestions?

IDareT'sHair and SimJam, I place all items in my fridge that can fit. Those that can't, I place in my bathroom closet as it stays pretty cool in there.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@divachyk

I only put the ones that I am unsure about there 'staying' potential in the Fridge, my Stash is predominately out in my Garage. 

Right now, it's still relatively 'cool/cold' here, so things are safe.

I don't have any CJ in my Fridge or Claudie, Kyra, Jasmine etc...I may bring them in during the Summer. erplexed 

I probably shoulda' kept that Fridge I had.


----------



## beautyaddict1913

IDareT'sHair said:


> @SimJam
> 
> IMO: It depends on what you are refrigerating. The only HV I refrigerate is Sitrinillah.
> 
> In my Fridge I have:
> 
> Sitrinillah
> Marie Dean
> Teas (Shi Naturals, Claudie, HTN)*just feel it needs to be refrigerated
> Hydratherma Naturals *all of it*
> Darcy's Botancials DC'er
> BeeMine *precautionary, because I had a molded BM product before*
> 
> All of this is just a precaution on my part.


 
Ha! This is my exact fridge lol! I also have Jessicurl, kbb butters and creams, Donna Marie products, MHC products, KBN products, SSI products, Claudie's curl butters and pomades....anything that has a shelf life noted on the bottle or that I have had since 2011 and still havent used!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

beautyaddict1913

Right now, since it's still cold here (I just looked out the window & it's snowing) so things that are out there are okay.

As it warms up, I will probably bring in:

Claudie
Kyra
Jasmine
*maybe Hairveda MoistPRO, Moist 24/7 & Acai Phyto*

And anything else I think could be questionable.


----------



## SimJam

IDareT'sHair divachyk

Im gonna put all my HV stuff in the fridge, the pura smoothies and KBB masks Im not using. Thanks !

Oh and also the whipped jelly. I noticed the one I had since mid last year is now actually I different colour (a but darker) than the new ones I just got. Dont know if they were originally different colours but just for precaution.

Jamaica is hot and I dont have A/C so I think this is a good idea.


----------



## Seamonster

divachyk I have only tried the creamy conditioner. This is my favorite co wash and detangler. It is amazing. I got this in a product junkie bundle off the exchange, so I am never bought direct. The reason I never talk about it is because I am too cheap to pay $16 for 12 oz, and the sales always seem to be 20%.

Seems like the leave in gets rave reviews and is $22 for 12 oz. So if you love the leave in I would get that because it is most expensive. 

Speaking of price I just heard Target dropped the price of KCKT to $6, I am going to go see :eye:


----------



## chebaby

13StepsAhead said:


> @chebaby we're not even talkin bout' my little stash right now.


you aint gotsta lie craig we know your stash aint little


----------



## chebaby

i dont have any hair stuff in my fridge but i used to freeze my afroveda


----------



## 13StepsAhead

Che you right girl, I can't even lie. I don't even know if I can put my stuff on the average sized table (darn shame). Those people lookin for QB might try to break into my house if they knew what I had stored up in there and I'm 1/2 way across the world.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Girl, I feel like buyin' something (but I ain't).  *yet*
> 
> I know when I see your stash, that will probably push me over the edge wantin' to hit: PayNah
> @SimJam
> 
> Sim, I forgot, I also store my Enso DC'ers (what I have left) in the Fridge too.
> 
> Oh, and yes, I put them back in the fridge during use.


i want to buy something too but i dont know what.
what you thinking about getting? and dont blame your purchase on me


----------



## 13StepsAhead

If I took a picture of what I have with me in switzerland that may be the size of the average person's stash.


----------



## Seamonster

13StepsAhead said:


> Che you right girl, I can't even lie. I don't even know if I can put my stuff on the average sized table (darn shame). Those people lookin for QB might try to break into my house if they knew what I had stored up in there and I'm 1/2 way across the world.



 Ya'll got me cracking up.


----------



## chebaby

13StepsAhead said:


> Che you right girl, I can't even lie. I don't even know if I can put my stuff on the average sized table (darn shame). *Those people lookin for QB might try to break into my house if they knew what I had stored up in there and I'm 1/2 way across the world.*


thats so true. yes those crazy people will lmao.

i have to break my stash up in groups cause i dont have an empty area.


----------



## 13StepsAhead

Groups! Chile' you talkin' about a little stash? I can't wait to see this alleged little stash that has to be broken up into groups.


----------



## chebaby

13StepsAhead said:


> Groups! Chile' you talkin' about a little stash? I can't wait to see this alleged little stash that has to be broken up into groups.


 its really not that big i promise lmao.


----------



## Eisani

chebaby I wanna slap the slob from you (in a good way ). GREAT head of hainor! We (I) been wanting to see since the HV threads chile! Gorgeous!

Not doing a thang to this head. Looking out the window feeling like I'm in a snow globe. Tell me why my ma already done dug out a "sample" of the hair and temple balm?? Lawd something has to be done.


----------



## 13StepsAhead

chebaby said:


> its really not that big i promise lmao.


 
 We'll see about that miss Che.

I may take a picture of my stash as well (at least what I have with me in Switzerland) and post it if I can get the lhcf app to work.


----------



## chebaby

Curl junkie. I recently used up repair me, daily fix, deep fix and smoothing lotion.


----------



## chebaby

Hairveda, didn't realize I had all that since it's not a huge part of my reggi


----------



## chebaby

Komaza


----------



## chebaby

Jasmines


----------



## chebaby

Eisani said:


> @chebaby I wanna slap the slob from you (in a good way ). GREAT head of hainor! We (I) been wanting to see since the HV threads chile! Gorgeous!
> 
> Not doing a thang to this head. Looking out the window feeling like I'm in a snow globe. Tell me why my ma already done dug out a "sample" of the hair and temple balm?? Lawd something has to be done.


thanx girl. lmao @ hairnor girl you were one of the first heads of hair on here that i loved. you and pokahontas.

and sorry yall, i dont know how to post more than one pic in the same post from my phone.


----------



## chebaby

Oyin, kbb and bee mine


----------



## chebaby

Leave in minus the kbb


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

I do blame 'most' of my purchases on summmbody!  So today is Your Turn.

Seamonster

Keep us posted about that 6dolla KCKT.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@chebaby

Falls Out! Love the Organization. What's on that Shelf thing? What's alla 'dem bottles back there?

I guess listing them 1 atta time makes it appear smaller.

Eisani

*Cackles at MammaE Diggin' out some Claudie*


----------



## IDareT'sHair

13StepsAhead

Falls Out about the QB-Burglars. 

Looks outta my window.  I'm sitting on a couple AOHC's & BRBC's myself.

_*cough...glad i finished off them 2 jars of CTDG i had*_....YUM


----------



## 13StepsAhead

T you know it's real out here on these skreets people upset that Qhem ain't havin a sale.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Falls Out! Love the Organization. What's on that Shelf thing? What's alla 'dem bottles back there?
> 
> I guess listing them 1 atta time makes it appear smaller.
> 
> @Eisani
> 
> *Cackles at MammaE Diggin' out some Claudie*


lmao it does make the stash seem smaller doesnt it?
on the shelf back there is a ton of non natural stuff. aussie moist, joico, some carols daughter shampoos and a dominican conditioner

i wont be posting anymore pics cause i cant get them back in the bins lmao.
but i have more deep conditioners and moisturizers than anything. my leave in stash went down a lot


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@13StepsAhead

Gurl...you way ova' there in Switz. Somebody might up come in thru the back door.

You right, it's hard for a playa' out here on these skreets.

Hmp, that's why folx need to quit fakin' & get they PJ on.... (they know they want to deep down)

Always tryna' ack like bein' a PJ is a bad thang. Least we ain't up in no thread cryin' 'bout no 1 durn product.



*Mama 13 calls & says I caught some deranged lookin' woman tryna' walk out with your QB Stash*


----------



## divachyk

Thank you Seamonster. I already have the KBN LI from a previous sale. She gave me a limit of $12.50 so that alone may limit my options. I am on my phone and haven't checked the site to see what falls in that price range.


----------



## 13StepsAhead

IDareT'sHair girl yes I can't rely on just one product line. Oh no ma'am.

Che talking about a little stash. Breaking it up was a good optical illusion, but like she said there's more back up on there.


----------



## chebaby

13StepsAhead said:


> @IDareT'sHair girl yes I can't rely on just one product line. Oh no ma'am.
> 
> Che talking about a little stash. Breaking it up was a good *optical illusion*, but like she said there's more back up on there.


girl please my stash little. you see i only got like 12 leave ins. hmp, im doing pretty good


----------



## IDareT'sHair

13StepsAhead said:


> @IDareT'sHair girl yes I can't rely on just one product line. Oh no ma'am.
> 
> Che talking about a little stash. *Breaking it up was a good optical illusion, *but like she said there's more back up on there.


 
@13StepsAhead Gurl...You right! It was all just an illusion. 

You can't fool no PJ tryna' break stuff up into 'groups'

We been around too long for dat.

I don't know 'who' @chebaby tryna' fool?.....


----------



## 13StepsAhead

Ok so I was inspired by miss Che to share some of my stash. 

This is what I have with me for the next 5monts. My mom is sending a few things tomorrow so I'll be adding AV CoColatte, SM Purification mask and another bobeam poo bar.

The blue tub is coconut oil I purchased locally and the wrapped soap bars are bobeam ( I don't know why I brought so many with me)


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> girl please my stash little. *you see i only got like 12 leave ins. hmp, im doing pretty good*


 
@chebaby

And *cough* where them 95 gels at?  GELL-O


----------



## SimJam

found a 16oz tub of henna gloss (that I made) in the fridge !!!

YaY because I used the last of my henna bout 2 weeks ago 

I still have a stink amount of shea butter, black soap and mango butter from 2 years ago, like this things been procreating in the fridge !!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

13StepsAhead

*Drools* at all that Curl Junkie!  

You Ladies Ain't No Joke Up in this Piece.


----------



## 13StepsAhead

Only 12 leave-ins?!?! 

Che you ain't foolin me


----------



## divachyk

I secretly wanna see Ms. T's stash  (IDareT'sHair)

Basically the freebie from KBN will have to be another body butter based on the $ limit she gave me.


----------



## 13StepsAhead

IDareT'sHair said:
			
		

> 13StepsAhead
> 
> *Drools* at all that Curl Junkie!
> 
> You Ladies Ain't No Joke Up in this Piece.



T it's sad because almost everything in this pic I have multiples if back home. Smh


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Hey ladies loving the pics of the stash. 
IDareT'sHair MD listed the conditioners so I placed my order


----------



## chebaby

13StepsAhead said:


> Ok so I was inspired by miss Che to share some of my stash.
> 
> This is what I have with me for the next 5monts. My mom is sending a few things tomorrow so I'll be adding AV CoColatte, SM Purification mask and another bobeam poo bar.
> 
> The blue tub is coconut oil I purchased locally and the wrapped soap bars are bobeam ( I don't know why I brought so many with me)


*grabs alla dem AO blue green algea masks and runs for the door*

girl you talking bout me looka all dat. and thats just what you got over yonder for now

*waits for T to borrow someones camera and snap a pic of her stash*


----------



## chebaby

13StepsAhead said:


> Only 12 leave-ins?!?!
> 
> Che you ain't foolin me


 oh you caught that?


----------



## chebaby

i just found a wale sperm conditioner on the book shelf this thing gotta be 2 years old


----------



## 13StepsAhead

chebaby said:
			
		

> *grabs alla dem AO blue green algea masks and runs for the door*
> 
> girl you talking bout me looka all dat. and thats just what you got over yonder for now
> 
> *waits for T to borrow someones camera and snap a pic of her stash*



   Che see I'm not denying I have a fairly large stash. You over there in denial tying to pull out tricks on us PJs. We know da' deal. 

Oh yea someone lend T a camera so we can see her stash.


----------



## divachyk

Tried making a MD cart last night but the site was acting funky. Adrienne said she could invoice me.  IDareT'sHair and Brownie518 is the gift goodie bag a good intro to the product line?


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> And *cough* where them 95 gels at?  GELL-O



what gels?


----------



## chebaby

sitting with mhc olive you on my hair for the next hour(finished the mhc and no back ups).

i need to clean up this mess i made taking these products out jars were falling down the steps just a mess. somebody explain to me how come i cant fit these darn products in the same bins i took them from


----------



## chebaby

13StepsAhead said:


> Che see I'm not denying I have a fairly large stash. You over there in denial tying to pull out tricks on us PJs. We know da' deal.
> 
> Oh yea someone lend T a camera so we can see her stash.


 aint no denial, your "for now" stash got my whole stash beat

ok ok, maybe its a little big. lol


----------



## 13StepsAhead

chebaby said:
			
		

> aint no denial, your "for now" stash got my whole stash beat
> 
> ok ok, maybe its a little big. lol



 at first I thought I didn't bring enough  now I'm thinking I brought too much. It'll be interesting to see how much I actually have left in July when go home for vacation.


----------



## SimJam

divachyk said:


> *I secretly wanna see Ms. T's stash*  (IDareT'sHair)
> 
> Basically the freebie from KBN will have to be another body butter based on the $ limit she gave me.




every time she mentions the garage, I imagine one of those rooms with the wall that flips up and reveals a whole nother secret wing of the house thats not on the blueprints


----------



## chebaby

13StepsAhead said:


> at first I thought I didn't bring enough  now I'm thinking I brought too much. It'll be interesting to see how much I actually have left in July when go home for vacation.


well summer is coming up and if you are like me then youll be going through your conditioners super fast in the summer

what are those orange jars on top of your AO?


----------



## chebaby

i think imma do a braid out today with oyin dew and shine and define.


----------



## 13StepsAhead

Yea I'll go through them quickly especially the CJ because I can use them as a LI and Co-wash.

The orange jars are saravun castor hair cream.


----------



## beautyaddict1913

I love looking at stash pics lol  I'm moving soon and I may post my entire stash when I do! I like the bookshelf storage like chebaby & bronzebomb use! I think I will store my products like that at my new place lol. Right now my stash is in 3 spots - a large 3 drawer storage bin, an over-the-door shoe organizer, and the fridge in the garage! I would love to see everything in one place lol


----------



## chebaby

13StepsAhead said:


> Yea I'll go through them quickly especially the CJ because I can use them as a LI and Co-wash.
> 
> The orange jars are saravun castor hair cream.


oh ok. i think i havea castor cream or butter but its in a purple jar.

curl junkie is the bomb and yes it does go fast cause its multipurpose.

i cant wait to start using my honey butta again. im tempted to use it now for my braid out but i wont. maybe next weekend.


----------



## chebaby

beautyaddict1913 said:


> I love looking at stash pics lol  I'm moving soon and I may post my entire stash when I do! I like the bookshelf storage like @chebaby & @bronzebomb use! I think I will store my products like that at my new place lol. Right now my stash is in 3 spots - a large 3 drawer storage bin, an over-the-door shoe organizer, and the fridge in the garage! I would love to see everything in one place lol


i wanna see your stash as much as i want to see T's


----------



## Eisani

chebaby said:


> i just found a wale sperm conditioner on the book shelf this thing gotta be 2 years old



Old semen  I kid. Thanks Che! I didn't know that. Pokahontas, Kinikakes, Pinkskates, Sweet Cashew (SSI), Medmunky (Miss Masala) and Ms Sivasothy (Sista Slick) were major inspirations for me. Kinikakes had the best prepoo recipe. She put me up on jbco, and Medmunky put me up on the garlic prepoos.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Them stash pics are all dat.  Too bad I don't have a Camera. 

Like chebaby said, puttin' that stuff back would be a royal pain.

It would take some organization & grouping, too make it look all nice & purty.

I like the idea of grouping it by Brand(s).

WOW!  The Life of a PJ.


----------



## Eisani

Dammit, I need to look at Nounou. I want something with free shipping. Thought about making an ay cart...lemme go see.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@divachyk

Not sure about the "Goodie Bags" 

She use to have a separate Hair Moisturizer and a DC Bag(s) for the $20.00.

They were 'sample sizes'. It's probably the same thing. But I don't think it they were called that when I first bought them.

Yeah, lemme go look at those.


----------



## chebaby

Eisani said:


> Old semen  I kid. Thanks Che! I didn't know that. Pokahontas, Kinikakes, Pinkskates, Sweet Cashew (SSI), Medmunky (Miss Masala) and Ms Sivasothy (Sista Slick) were major inspirations for me. Kinikakes had the best prepoo recipe. She put me up on jbco, and Medmunky put me up on the garlic prepoos.


i remember kinicakes. she was the reason i was co washing with sauve coconut ixed with honey back then lol. now i cant find suave coconut nowhere

aaat, the life of a pj is crazy


----------



## chebaby

Eisani said:


> *Old semen * I kid. Thanks Che! I didn't know that. Pokahontas, Kinikakes, Pinkskates, Sweet Cashew (SSI), Medmunky (Miss Masala) and Ms Sivasothy (Sista Slick) were major inspirations for me. Kinikakes had the best prepoo recipe. She put me up on jbco, and Medmunky put me up on the garlic prepoos.


nastyimma open the jar and see if i find an overgrown baby


----------



## natura87

After assessing my stash this No Buy is now indefinite. I found stuff I forgot I had.


----------



## Eisani

chebaby  @ overgrown baby.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

I got some Suave Coconut.  That's what I rinse my Henna/Indigo out with.

And VO5 Moisture Milks


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Eisani chebaby

An overgrown baby whale.

Hey E, What Cha' Got in that Nounou/AY Cart?


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> I got some Suave Coconut.  That's what I rinse my Henna/Indigo out with.
> 
> And VO5 Moisture Milks


i used to find it at target but all i see now is the shampoo. but no biggie. i got a  buttload of aussie moist lol.


----------



## natura87

divachyk said:


> Gorgeous hair chebaby --- yes, yes, yes!
> 
> natura87 and curlyhersheygirl, KBN offered free shipping on a future purchase, I asked for a free product instead and she agreed. Suggestions?
> 
> IDareT'sHair and SimJam, I place all items in my fridge that can fit. Those that can't, I place in my bathroom closet as it stays pretty cool in there.



Well the gel smells like wet butt and Eucalyptus so...i'd say the butter.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

I don't even remember where I got it.  I'm still on those 40 bottles of Suave, VO5 and White Rain I had for Henna Rinsing since '09.

Haven't had to re-up on those.  I may still have about 10-15 bottles left.


----------



## chebaby

natura87 said:


> Well the gel smells like *wet butt and Eucalyptus *so...i'd say the butter.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@chebaby Wasn't that Horrible? SMH. 

I couldn't even respond @natura87 

Lawd *that's* some Stanky-Gel


----------



## natura87

divachyk said:


> Thank you Seamonster. I already have the KBN LI from a previous sale. She gave me a limit of $12.50 so that alone may limit my options. I am on my phone and haven't checked the site to see what falls in that price range.



Wait...how is she going to give you a limit when she messed up.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

natura87 said:


> Wait...*how is she going to give you a limit when she messed up.*


 
natura87

Girl...Ain't that the truff?  I was thinkin' the same thang.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby Wasn't that Horrible? SMH.
> 
> I couldn't even respond @natura87
> 
> Lawd *that's* some Stanky-Gel


i read it three times. i was like it smells like what???

qight im about to rinse this conditioner out before i end up with mush.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *i read it three times.* *i was like it smells like what???*
> 
> qight im about to rinse this conditioner out before i end up with mush.


 
chebaby  Me too Che.  At least 3 times and I thought:  "I ain't foolin' with natura today."


----------



## natura87

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby Wasn't that Horrible? SMH.
> 
> I couldn't even respond @natura87
> 
> Lawd *that's* some Stanky-Gel



It smells so bad...and its not even the consistency of gel. Its like a  dark brown leave in...a specked brown wet butt and Eucalypus hott mess.


----------



## natura87

I am going to use my CJ Smoothing Lotion as a leave in and the Qhemet CTDG as a twisting/braiding agent. I will do a braidout.

I dont even want to use the gel. Its that bad. Why would she make this? Who intentionally wants to smell like wet butt?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

natura87

Please Stop!


----------



## natura87

I'm mad I spent money on that. Good thing its only like 2 ounces.


----------



## beautyaddict1913

natura87 is right the gel is weird. It doesn't slick my edges very well and it smells like dead seaweed and menthol! I just HAD to have it after summyr1988 from yt was raving about it in several videos. And I got the HUGE economy size at that smh. Stick to the butter divachyk. Get watermelon if u don't already have it. That's the one I wanted but she only had mango when she came to Houston. 
*side note: I'm going to ATL for the hair show this year! That would be a great time for us to meet. Is anyone going or interested? Everyone has enough times to get their coins together since the event isn't until the last weekend in April!


----------



## natura87

Now that i can sorta smell I like the smell of the KBN butter in Marvlouss Mango.


----------



## natura87

beautyaddict1913 said:


> natura87 is right the gel is weird. It doesn't slick my edges very well and it smells like dead seaweed and menthol! I just HAD to have it after summyr1988 from yt was raving about it in several videos. And I got the HUGE economy size at that smh. Stick to the butter divachyk. Get watermelon if u don't already have it. That's the one I wanted but she only had mango when she came to Houston.
> *side note: I'm going to ATL for the hair show this year! That would be a great time for us to meet. Is anyone going or interested? Everyone has enough times to get their coins together since the event isn't until the last weekend in April!



When you come back dont forget to post your haul.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@beautyaddict1913

Don't you hate Super-Sizing something and end up not liking it? 

That's why I really try to research my stuff very carefully. 

You betta' get your reviews rat-herrah from U1 B1, you know we gone give it to you Skrait Up. _*remembers @natura87 gel-smell analogy*_


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Finished Up:

1 4 ounce Hairitage Hydrations "Sprout" 

Have 1-2 back ups, but will switch over to Njoi Nourishing Roots Pomade (or something) maybe Saravun Castor Creme.

Maybe Claudie Iman Butter or Temple Balm Revitalizer.


----------



## chebaby

urg i just got finished braiding my hair. i made the mistake of lightly drying my hair before braiding. my hair just doesnt do well with product on dry hair. and i already know this so i dont know why i did it. my hair felt so dry and im not sure why.
but i used up my claudie protein.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

You weren't thinkin' straight after putting all that stuff back....


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@chebaby

I still ain't bought nuttin'? 

Have You?


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> You weren't thinkin' straight after putting all that stuff back....


girl i wanna do this stuff all over again but i dont feel like it lol.


IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> I still ain't bought nuttin'?
> 
> Have You?


naw i havent purchased anything. i have a ton of stuff i nevereven tried before already. like hv methi set and hair rules cleansing cream.


----------



## Eisani

Boo and I just woke up  . IDareT'sHair I had 2 Olive You and 1 Too Shea! in my Nounou cart. Didn't end up making an ay cart.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

I haven't used my Methi Set yet either and I got 2.

Eisani  Um Hm....Nap...Yeah right!  You & Mr. Boo ain't foolin' nobody.  Taking ya'll "Nap"

What you Cook tonight E?


----------



## beautyaddict1913

I slept in Sitrinillah last night and steamed a few hours ago. I'm about to rinse and twist with SM original leave in and saravun castor creme.


----------



## Seamonster

beautyaddict1913 those youtube reviews are mostly full of crap. It is my pet peeve to watch PJ guru's rave about products, then after everybody went out and bought it, they admit it was crap. Or the ones that rave about how hair color and weekly heat is a part of their healthy haircare routine, then suddenly get a high top fade. Lastly those that claim they grew their hair with diet and exercise, and then you do a search and see all of em in the original MT threads :eye:


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Seamonster

Dang Sea!


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

divachyk I'm glad she responded but I can't understand how she can give you a limit on the free product. She messed up your order and now acting like she's doing you a favor erplexed

IDareT'sHair You're so right. I get all my reviews from U1B1 cause most folks on YT be stretching the truth or not being as detailed as I need. Here we give it straight as well as where to get it for the best price.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl

I rarely watch those things unless someone directs me to them.  Or like when Charz was making them.  I'd watch.


----------



## Seamonster

the hair in u1b1 looks way better than them tricked out yt infomercials stars. They probably in here lurking for some tips for underneath their free $2,000 wig.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Seamonster

Sea!  Are you????::alcoholic

Girl, You got me over here dying!.........


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair I've scaled back on how much I watch because most of the one's I looked at now either have their own business, are sponsored by some hair care company or have reached their hair goal so they stop making videos.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl

I never (rarely) watch them unless someone specifically points out something OR....I stumble on them by accident.

I have watched @Seamonster and @bronzebomb (from our very own U1 B1) oh yeah, and Empressri & tastiredbone.


----------



## Seamonster

IDareT'sHair see curlyhersheygirl knows what I am talking about. It is hilarious on the YT, you must not have watched in a while, lol. I am not even exaggerating.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Seamonster Nah...I don't watch. (for the most part).erplexed


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair I didn't know bronzebomb makes videos too.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl

Yeah, I think she made one about being a PJ.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Seamonster I knew you weren't exaggerating. When I first started my journey YT was all I knew then I saw a video from empressri and she spoke about forums and that led me to NC. When certain folks over there started acting a fool I came here as a lurker then I joined


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl

I was directly directed here by a Good Friend after a Crazy-Psycho Stylist over/double processed me and all my hair fell out. 

And I said I was going to take over the care of my own durn hair.


----------



## beautyaddict1913

I was googling a bunch of stuff about products (back when i believed that products grew your hair) and stumbled upon moptopmaven who talked about lhcf and I joined the first day I lurked because I wanted to be able to post lol. I already knew about Bhm bcuz my sis is a weave connoisseur so I didn't need to lurk here for very long!

I'm halfway through doing my twists. Idk why I'm wasting my time doing this since I don't ever wear these things and I'm gon have to take em down in 3 days smh


----------



## LuvlyRain3

Hey ladies. I feel like I've barely been on here today. Just finished working out while I got this md coffee and kokum on under this hydracap. Now I'm just laying here... on the floor.... too tired to get up. I keep trying but meh... I'll make it eventually.


----------



## Seamonster

Oh my God Ya'll go check out the $850 wig thread rant about the Yt, we were just chatting about that kind of stuff.


----------



## Eisani

IDareT'sHair what? We did nap eventually. I made lasagna, salad, and garlic bread. Sweet tea for them, water for me.


----------



## divachyk

I'm gonna sleep in AE garlic on the roots and Kenra on the length. Hope  my hair don't be in my hands tomorrow for sleeping in AE garlic. The  night passed me by and I get to work from home tomorrow so it all worked  out.


----------



## divachyk

chebaby, how's the workouts coming along? I've been jamming to Just Dance 3 on the Wii. It's a great workout. Has me sweating like I've run a marathon. I purchased a Kinect today for XBOX. I will be buying Dance Central (XBOX exclusive game). I hear that game has dances like the dougie, and other up to date dances. Just Dance dances are kinda pop/rock retro but it gets the job done.

Did you take a peek IDareT'sHair at the MD goodie bags? I think I'll purchase one of those. $20 with discount. Not a bad price.

natura87 IDareT'sHair curlyhersheygirl, I'm sure she feels as though she's doing me a favor. Her original offer was free shipping on a future purchase. I was like, meh, how about a free product. Since the body butter is $12.50, I'm sure her thought process is to credit me for the amount of her mistake. beautyaddict1913, I went with watermelon.

I rarely watch yt anymore. I didn't know Seamonster Brownie518 made vids. I don't think my skin is tough enough for the criticism. I thought about it long and hard and yeah, I'mma let that be for now.


----------



## natura87

I watch Tastirebone's, Elle's,Lolakinkz, Jcokes7, Louloumatou, Naptural85..and yeah thats pretty much it


----------



## Ltown

Good morning ladies!

IDareT'sHair, i make sure my cards are specially picked for the special person i'm sendng too!  You!

Today, i'm off i will finally get my car back, there was alot of damage under the floor.  I will be doing my hair with ayurveda, and tea rinses. I will use up pure smoothie, no more of that for me.


----------



## 13StepsAhead

why am I eyeing one of these big arse bottles of trigga' trying to justify the shipping cost to switz. I need to go take a _/ somewhere.


----------



## Ltown

Hey that trigger has pepper right?  You all some bad sister hanging with that. I'm stick with plain growth aid only thing I can handle is peppermint


----------



## bronzebomb

chebaby  OMG your hair is pretty...and long! (you are the quiet storm)  That's a head full of hair.

beautyaddict1913 - I need a second shelf. 

I have not tried Claudie's, Jasmine's, My Honey Child, nor Marie Dean.  I may have to just wonder if they are good until 2013.  I'm back on my no-buy.  I used a pass for the AfroVeda Curl Define.

I wanna try b.a.s.k.  I've given up on UFD having a sale. 

I'm in self installed Kinky twists for the month of March.


----------



## bronzebomb

bronzebomb said:
			
		

> chebaby  OMG your hair is pretty...and long! (you are the quiet storm)  That's a head full of hair.
> 
> beautyaddict1913 - I need a second shelf.
> 
> I have not tried Claudie's, Jasmine's, My Honey Child, nor Marie Dean.  I may have to just wonder if they are good until 2013.  I'm back on my no-buy.  I used a pass for the AfroVeda Curl Define.
> 
> I wanna try b.a.s.k.  I've given up on UFD having a sale.
> 
> I'm in self installed Kinky twists for the month of March.





I am getting better at installing my own kinky twists


----------



## mkd

chebaby, I know I am super late.  Your hair is gorgeous!!!!  It was definitely WL before you trimmed!


----------



## Eisani

IDareT'sHair I got my shipping notice . I'm guessing everything went through just fine.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Eisani

You know you an OG PJ *that's thebomb.com* Ain't No Shame Up in Your Game.

@divachyk

I said Bronzebomb re: YT, Not Brownie.

@13StepsAhead I thought you were just gone ship it to B/F's house and have him send it? You said you have the Fed-Ex hook-up. 

I'd do that instead of paying all that for Shipping. You could have another bottle.

@chebaby

Why didn't I see the straight hair'ed look? I only saw the Curly Q's? What did I miss?




OT: Said.I. wasn't. feeling. well. Left. werk. early. Under. the. dryer. Nuff. Said.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ltown Imma hang up your card in my office!


----------



## divachyk

I'm home teleworking today. This is my first ever telework day and I'm so digging it. The joy will be short lived because this is just a pilot run right now. It's not an official let's telework initiative just yet. My hair is still soaked in Kenra. I will rinse it out a little later today when my telework shift officially ends since I'm planning to roller set, I think.

@IDareT'sHair, oops I read it wrong. My eyes seen Brownie not Bronze for some reason. Welp, I do wear glasses.

Ltown, glad it wasn't totaled and you weren't hurt.

@bronzebomb, pretty install - what talent you have. Do you arms get tired?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Ltown

LT, I used Whip My Hair today. I likey.


----------



## 13StepsAhead

IDareT'sHair girl I'm so impatient that's why I was looking at justifying the cost, but I'm just gonna send it to him like I said and hopefully he gets on the good foot and sends it as soon as he gets it (along with my girl scout cookies and other goodies).


----------



## Ltown

I didn't use my teas rinse today just made it. I did do my ayuveda co wash and used ssi reconstructor.  divachyk, not getting hurt is more important thanks!  IDareT'sHair, don't let them see my bad handwriting


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ltown

Girl, that's a beautiful card.  Ain't nobody thankin' 'bout your handwriting.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Thought I'd use up something today, but didn't. *le sigh* Maybe next wash day. 

I might catch the next SD Sale. 

I'm interested after trying that Whip My Hair Cleansing Creme.

Wonder if there will be any Easter Sales?

I am _Stunned_ SSI did not keep her Sale.  That bothers me.


----------



## chebaby

divachyk said:


> @chebaby, how's the workouts coming along? I've been jamming to Just Dance 3 on the Wii. It's a great workout. Has me sweating like I've run a marathon. I purchased a Kinect today for XBOX. I will be buying Dance Central (XBOX exclusive game). I hear that game has dances like the dougie, and other up to date dances. Just Dance dances are kinda pop/rock retro but it gets the job done.


 hey lady
the work out is going good but all i do is the treadmill. and i need to buy a new one cause this one is going dead lol. i dont have any videos to do but i found jillian michaels whole video on youtube imma start doing 3x a week.


----------



## chebaby

chello ladies
bad hair day. my braid out looked like butt so i co washed with the rest of my cj smoothing conditioner and used giovanni as a leave in and did my usual w&g yet my hair doesnt look that good.
imma start using cj honey butter again. that never lets me down.


----------



## Eisani

IDareT'sHair that's why I always keep something in a cart . You neva eva know. Talkin about OG PJ, you left work for hair. I love it!!


----------



## chebaby

.....................


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Eisani said:


> @IDareT'sHair *that's why I always keep something in a cart . You neva eva know.* *Talkin about OG PJ, you left work for hair. I love it!!*


 
@Eisani *cough cough* Yep.

Girl, I'm glad. MD empties your cart every time you leave the site. 

(BJ don't tho') That's why I ain't got nuttin' but Love for the "J"


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

Hey Che!  How's that Stash?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

They had these "Bins" on wheels at work today and somebody was filing in them, and I was sizing them up wondering how many Products I could get in them.

SMH.  That's a durn shame.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Hey Che! How's that Stash?


 still a mess i just got everything thrown around wherever it would fit

lol @ you sizing up some filing cabinets.


----------



## divachyk

My telework day is done time to rinse this hair! Be back later.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

Girl, them bins on wheels were "sweet."  There were like Crates on Wheels.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Girl, them bins on wheels were "sweet." There were like Crates on Wheels.


 lol i bet they were nice. callin your name and everything


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> lol i bet they were nice. *callin your name and everything*


 
Lawd....

It don't take much to Call Mah Name.

chebaby Eisani


----------



## Eisani

Now HOW does a whole pan of lasagna disappear? We had more than half left last night, now the dish is soaking in the sink. Who he been passing food to? I'm not cooking again until Wednesday.


----------



## LuvlyRain3

I really regret not getting anything during the last hairveda sale. i really need some more of that phinishing rinse. i hope there is another one soon. i hate when i practice restraint and end up regretting it.

i really like what ive used from marie dean so far. i got good results with the coffee and kokum and the yogurt smoothy is the . ive been using the murumuru and avocado hair butter on my skin and i love it. it leaves my skin feeling nice and soft and the light vanilla scent is definitely yummy. maybe ill try some more things before the sale is over. if i can get it without fed ex.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> Lawd....
> 
> It don't take much to Call Mah Name.
> 
> @chebaby @Eisani


 lmao you know i know.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Eisani said:


> Now HOW does a whole pan of lasagna disappear? *We had more than half left last night, now the dish is soaking in the sink. Who he been passing food to? I'm not cooking again until Wednesday.*


 
Eisani  Gurl...I'm sure it was  That's a Compliment. Leave Mr. Boo alone.



LuvlyRain3 said:


> I really regret not getting anything during the last hairveda sale. i really need some more of that phinishing rinse. i hope there is another one soon. *i hate when i practice restraint and end up regretting it.*
> 
> *i really like what ive used from marie dean so far. i got good results with the coffee and kokum and the yogurt smoothy is the *. ive been using the murumuru and avocado hair butter on my skin and i love it. it leaves my skin feeling nice and soft and the light vanilla scent is definitely yummy. maybe ill try some more things before the sale is over. if i can get it without fed ex.


 
LuvlyRain3

Yeah, Girl, You gots to always keep it in "Stock"  MD is the bomb and yes, you should definitely get more before the Sale ends.




chebaby said:


> *lmao you know i know*.


 
chebaby  The Life of a PJ......


----------



## bronzebomb

divachyk said:
			
		

> I'm home teleworking today. This is my first ever telework day and I'm so digging it. The joy will be short lived because this is just a pilot run right now. It's not an official let's telework initiative just yet. My hair is still soaked in Kenra. I will rinse it out a little later today when my telework shift officially ends since I'm planning to roller set, I think.
> 
> @IDareT'sHair, oops I read it wrong. My eyes seen Brownie not Bronze for some reason. Welp, I do wear glasses.
> 
> Ltown, glad it wasn't totaled and you weren't hurt.
> 
> @bronzebomb, pretty install - what talent you have. Do you arms get tired?



Not at all.  They are pretty big.  I only used 2 packs of hair. Thank you.


----------



## chebaby

yea bronze your hair does look nice i meant to tell you that.
i love love love braids but im afraid to let someone do them for me.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Hey ladies
IDareT'sHair Feel better under the steamer 

bronzebomb Great job on the install 

LuvlyRain3 How did you decide to use the MD coffee.


----------



## Ltown

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Girl, them bins on wheels were "sweet." There were like Crates on Wheels.


 


chebaby said:


> lol i bet they were nice. callin your name and everything


 
I would be looking too that way everything in one place, I need a tall one but not to width to go in the bathroom.


----------



## LuvlyRain3

curlyhersheygirl i used it following my protein. for a sec i thought my hair was going to be hard as a rock because my hair felt "different" when i rinsed out the coffee and kokum but once i towel-dried it and the air hit it is was nice and soft.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> Hey ladies
> @IDareT'sHair *Feel better under the steamer *


 
curlyhersheygirl

_*cough, cough*_I do.  Thank you Ms. Curly


----------



## LuvlyRain3

IDareT'sHair i wont make the same mistake again. im about to be a "buy now and ask questions later" type of girl


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ltown, the one's that use to be in the Salon aren't deep enough.  

These were perfect.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

LuvlyRain3 said:


> curlyhersheygirl i used it following my protein. for a sec i thought my hair was going to be hard as a rock because my hair felt "different" when i rinsed out the coffee and kokum but once i towel-dried it and the air hit it is was nice and soft.



LuvlyRain3 OK great


----------



## IDareT'sHair

LuvlyRain3 said:


> @IDareT'sHair i wont make the same mistake again. *im about to be a "buy now and ask questions later" type of girl*


 
LuvlyRain3

Smart Move Ms. Lady


----------



## beautyaddict1913

Hello ladies! Just got in from work and I'm exhausted! I need to go tea spritz with Claudies and seal with HTN oil which I love!


----------



## Eisani

IDareT'sHair  compliment? I'm hungry .


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My Trigga' came today!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Eisani said:


> @IDareT'sHair  *compliment?* I'm hungry .


 
Eisani  Gurl...You Know You Be Throwin' Down.  That's why I asked you what you were making for dinner.

What if he woulda' looked at it like:   and made some Ramen Noodles?....


----------



## Eisani

I got two shipping notices today, one was hair-related. I'll be glad when I get my MD notice.how long is shipping on average? I know what the site says, but I wanna hear from y'all.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Eisani

About 7-10 days for me.


----------



## Eisani

IDareT'sHair said:


> Eisani  Gurl...You Know You Be Throwin' Down.  That's why I asked you what you were making for dinner.
> 
> What if he woulda' looked at it like:   and made some Ramen Noodles?....



My face woulda been cracked. Maybe I'll fry some fish. I have some in the fridge.

ETA: nevermind, dd already asked him to bring some Middle Eastern food


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Eisani said:


> *My face woulda been cracked. *Maybe I'll fry some fish. I have some in the fridge.
> 
> ETA: nevermind, dd already asked him to bring some Middle Eastern food


 
@Eisani

Girl...You know you can throw down. Gone & Enjoy Feedin' that Man.

ETA:  You curlyhersheygirl & beautyaddict1913 shol' be throwin' down on some Food.


----------



## LuvlyRain3

Sally's sure got a lot of new products I was a good girl and only bought one hair product. I'm going to wait until payday to act up.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

LuvlyRain3

oke:oke:What they got?


----------



## Brownie518

Hey, ladies!

I missed Che's hair???


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

Hey Ms. B!

Did your Trigga' come?


----------



## LuvlyRain3

IDareT'sHair I knew people were spotting spotting As I Am, Curls and that new Curls Unleashed line in Sally but I had never saw them. I figured it was because the Sally's in my town is in the sticks. They also had another line called beautiful textures that seems promising. I saw dr. Miracles natural hair products too . Miss me with that one.


----------



## divachyk

Okay I'm back. I roller set my hair tonight. I love my Pibbs! Fast drying time, bay-bee

I didn't use up anything either IDareT'sHair but I've used up several things in Jan/Feb. I think the no-buy has been helpful. I don't feel so bad when buying new items because I've finished off 2 or 3 others.

I think my last purchase for a while will be a MD gift set.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> Hey Ms. B!
> 
> Did your Trigga' come?



IDareT'sHair

LOL! I don't know, I didn't get to check the mail before I came to work. 
What's goin on?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

divachyk

That Pibbs sounds thebomb.com

Yeah, I should be using up quite a few things shortly.  I'm almost finished with MD Coffee & Kokum, 16 ounce Claudie DC'er, Camille Rose Growth Oil, Dudley Rebuilder....

I got several things almost empty.  March should be a good use up month for me.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518

Nada. I came home early & did my hair. Feels good. Steamed with MD Coffee & Kokum and used MD Argan Blend.

I was looking for a MD Leave-In but didn't have any 'close' so I grabbed AG Fast Food Leave-In & I really like it.

Tryna' knock out several things in March. Close to using up some things.

Also thinkin' if Imma get 1-2 more MD before the Sale ends. 

But I'm getting service on my Car Friday and it's going to be $438.00!....


----------



## divachyk

IDareT'sHair, March will be a slow month for me because all my opened items have been used up. I think I have 1 open item (Shea Moisture Restorative Mask) that's about 1 use away from empty. Otherwise, I will be cracking open something new on my next wash.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair

I should finish MD Peach Syrup and a Seaweed & Rice by the 15th. I have another Peach Syrup on the way but I could go for another. 
I should also finish an MD Lemon Vanilla hair mousse, a Hydratherma Oil and Follicle Booster.

438!!!! Dang.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> @IDareT'sHair
> 
> I should finish MD Peach Syrup and a Seaweed & Rice by the 15th. I have another Peach Syrup on the way but I could go for another.
> I should also finish an MD Lemon Vanilla hair mousse, a Hydratherma Oil and Follicle Booster. *438!!!! Dang.*


 
Brownie518

I wasn't expecting that.  It's a Lease so I gotta do it. erplexed 

So, they get you either way.

Yeah, I'd like to have another Oil and maybe another hair creme and 1-2 more DC'ers.


----------



## Brownie518

I was looking at that Calendula pomade. I forgot the name. When is the sale over?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518

It has 03/07, but she said she would extend it because of that Glitch when that Code wasn't working. 

But the site still has 03/07.erplexed

I want another Argan Oil in Sweet Honey and either another Argan Creme or a DC'er.


----------



## Eisani

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Eisani
> 
> Girl...You know you can throw down. Gone & Enjoy Feedin' that Man.
> 
> ETA:  *You @curlyhersheygirl & @beautyaddict1913 shol' be throwin' down on some Food*.


Yep, and my girlish figure sho' nuff reflects that 


LuvlyRain3 said:


> Sally's sure got a lot of new products I was a good girl and only bought one hair product. I'm going to wait until payday to act up.


LuvlyRain3 I noticed something about Sally's. When they release a new product, the following month it's on sale. Right now the Curls and stuff is $1 off, but I bet next month it may be bogo 1/2 off like ASIAN was.



IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> It has 03/07, but she said she would extend it because of that Glitch when that Code wasn't working.
> 
> But the site still has 03/07.erplexed
> 
> I want another Argan Oil in Sweet Honey and either another Argan Creme or a DC'er.


That code is still working . I'm tempted. I want a proless Vanilla Repair, Sweet Cream dc and maybe coconut & lime.

It took everything in me not to buy that Shea Moisture Elixir . It smells soooo goodt!


----------



## Brownie518

I loooove Shea Moisture Elixir!! 
It does smell good, too!! SO loves it...

Hmm, maybe I'll squeeze in another Peach Syrup and another Vanilla Repair. And more oil.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *I loooove Shea Moisture Elixir!!*
> *It does smell good, too!!* SO loves it...
> 
> Hmm, maybe I'll squeeze in another Peach Syrup and another Vanilla Repair. And more oil.


 
@Brownie518

I love it too.

Eisani

SM Exlir does smellt Guud.

Yeah, the Sale is suppose to end Wednesday, but she said she would run it longererplexed  

Yep.  You do need that Sweet Milk DC'er & the Vanilla Repair.


----------



## chebaby

ok now i can post. geeze people been talking my head off for the last several hours

anyway. i cant wait to use my kbb hair mask. since i finished my mhc olive you yeasterday and they are pretty similar to me. i will bring the kbb out this weekend. 

i have a few deep conditioners ive never tried yet:
shea moisture anti breakage
shea moisture purification
bee mine
HV methi set
komaza olive deep conditioner
macadamia mask
morrocan mask


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> ok now i can post. geeze people been talking my head off for the last several hours
> 
> anyway. i cant wait to use my kbb hair mask. since i finished my mhc olive you yeasterday and they are pretty similar to me. i will bring the kbb out this weekend.
> 
> i have a few deep conditioners ive never tried yet:
> shea moisture anti breakage
> shea moisture purification
> bee mine
> HV methi set
> komaza olive deep conditioner
> macadamia mask
> morrocan mask


 

chebaby

Guud Lawd Almight Che!  Look at All Dat Hurr.  Girl..........


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Guud Lawd Almight Che! Look at All Dat Hurr. Girl..........


 dont make me blush T lol. thank you


----------



## Brownie518

chebaby - Wow!!!!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *dont make me blush T lol. thank you*


 
@chebaby

Girl, I don't think you even realize it..................

No wonder them folks at your JOB be ackin' skrait krazy!

_*dumps a whole bottle of hurr trigga' on my head*_


----------



## Brownie518

^^^


----------



## chebaby

Brownie518 said:


> @chebaby - Wow!!!!!


 lmao thank you brownie


IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> *Girl, I don't think you even realize it*..................
> 
> No wonder them folks at your JOB be ackin' skrait krazy!
> 
> _**dumps a whole bottle of hurr trigga' on my head**_


 i have hair annorexia(sp?)

this trigga stuff reminds me of an oil i want to try. lemme see if i can find the name of it.


----------



## chebaby

the name of the oil im thinking of is herbalriche. do yall know about this? knowing yall yall do i want it. i watched a video of empressri talking about it a while ago and ive been tempted to get it but never did.


----------



## robot.

yall this brbc is calling my name and it is killing me not being able to buy  i hate waiting! dayum that lady but it's all good. let somebody need a cover. i'm done with midterms (feel good about all of them!) so if someone is giving up their hours, better buhlee i'm gettin that money

saul good tho, i'm gonna make my daddy buy me some SM when we go to tarjay.  

i'm also taking down my braids two weeks early. i want to try and lighten my hair naturally that way i can color/deposit over the summer without having to bleach. that and these braids have me paranoid about my edges  i feel like my girl was rough this time around so i wanna free my scalp so i can start to baby my edges


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 

Ms. B, I agree with Eisani 

chebaby  been holdin' out on us!


----------



## Brownie518

chebaby said:


> the name of the oil im thinking of is *herbalriche. *do yall know about this? knowing yall yall do i want it. i watched a video of empressri talking about it a while ago and ive been tempted to get it but never did.



Yeah, thats on my list to try....


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

We were talmbout this awhile back. Eisani got summ. 

But I think they stopped selling it.  Something weird happened.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> Ms. B, I agree with @Eisani
> 
> @chebaby been holdin' out on us!


 i didnt know how to upload pics now that i can upload pics from my phone yall gonna get sick of seeing my pics


Brownie518 said:


> Yeah, thats on my list to try....


 let me know how you like it if you get it.


IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> We were talmbout this awhile back. @Eisani got summ.
> 
> But I think they stopped selling it. Something weird happened.


 hmmm then maybe i wont order lol. ill stick to cocasta oil even though thats not a growth aid is a castor rich oil.

ive been thinking about getting braids this summer(cause the girl at my job got some cute braids i been eyeing) and i want to oil my scalp.
only thing holding me back is during the summer i love using my honey butter


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

Girl, You wouldn't keep them durn braids in 2 minutes & you know it......

No wonder them women was screamin' Sorry Mami  (that was a whole lotta hair)


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Girl, You wouldn't keep them durn braids in 2 minutes & you know it......
> 
> *No wonder them women was screamin' Sorry Mami * (that was a whole lotta hair)


im too wishy washy for braids but they so darn cute i sometimes wish i had hair like empressri cause she does twist on her own hair and they look so thick and pretty.

my hair looks thick but its not. its like those pillows you think are nice and lush and when you lay your head on it it sinks right on down to the bed

girl she had that blow torch set on "fry her scalp"


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My latest Purchase.  

http://www.etsy.com/listing/94516289/conditioning-kit?ref=cat2_gallery_21


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> My latest Purchase.
> 
> http://www.etsy.com/listing/94516289/conditioning-kit?ref=cat2_gallery_21


 sounds good.

im looking at hairitagehydration and she got some good stuff this the first time i been on her site.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> We were talmbout this awhile back. @Eisani got summ.
> 
> But I think they stopped selling it.  Something weird happened.



It's been showing Out of Stock for the longest...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

Chile....We been tryna' tell you!

Hairitage is thebomb.com

Did you try the Avocado Clouds yet?

All her stuff is good.


----------



## Brownie518

chebaby said:


> sounds good.
> 
> im looking at hairitagehydration and *she got some good stuff* this the first time i been on her site.




Yes she does!!! 

I'm gonna have to hit her up for some more Soft & Creamy joints.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

Ms. B, Girl tell chebaby 'bout Hairitage Hydrations?

My Latest Love is:  Cocoaloe Hydrating Hair Milk and that durn expensive "Jar Of Joe"erplexed.....


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> Yes she does!!!
> 
> I'm gonna have to hit her up for some more Soft & Creamy joints.


 
Brownie518

Ms. B, You gotta get:  Coconut Yuzu   *5 Stars*


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Chile....We been tryna' tell you!
> 
> Hairitage is thebomb.com
> 
> Did you try the Avocado Clouds yet?
> 
> All her stuff is good.


 i know i try to stay away from etsy

i havent tried the avocado cloud yet, im saving it for summer. but it smells yummy.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> Ms. B, Girl tell @chebaby 'bout Hairitage Hydrations?
> 
> My Latest Love is: Cocoaloe Hydrating Hair Milk and *that durn expensive "Jar Of Joe"*erplexed.....


 i saw that
ill stick to bask coffee pomade or whatever its called for now. and i dont even remember what i paid for that.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@chebaby

Yeah, I'm waiting on Claudie to Launch Her Coffee Line (should be out soon). 

I'm sure she'll have something good.  

Hopefully, it's priced decent.


----------



## Brownie518

I'm not gon lie...that Jar of Joe is the Joint! 

Che, you need to get down on some Hairitage, for real!!! I love her stuff!


----------



## Eisani

chebaby said:


> the name of the oil im thinking of is herbalriche. do yall know about this? knowing yall yall do i want it. i watched a video of empressri talking about it a while ago and ive been tempted to get it but never did.





IDareT'sHair said:


> chebaby
> 
> We were talmbout this awhile back. Eisani got summ.
> 
> But I think they stopped selling it.  Something weird happened.



Yea, I have some. Just looked at that bottle the other night. I like it.

Lemme go see what mama T done posted from etsy.

ETA: oh I looked at them itty bitty bottles and jars the other night


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair

Has Claudie listed that Tea Spritz yet?


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Yeah, I'm waiting on Claudie to Launch Her Coffee Line (should be out soon).
> 
> I'm sure she'll have something good.
> 
> Hopefully, it's priced decent.


 well claudie stuff usually is priced right. when i make it rich imma buy like 10 16oz jars of that protein conditioner


----------



## chebaby

Brownie518 said:


> I'm not gon lie...that Jar of Joe is the Joint!
> 
> Che, you need to get down on some Hairitage, for real!!! I love her stuff!


 yea i do need to get down with the get down. T sent me a few things that i cant wait to try. the avocado clouds, buttery pomade and another pomade that smells like peaches.  i want one of her butters i cant remember what its called but its in a bottle in the picture


----------



## Eisani

I'm about to sleep in some kind of deep conditioner tonight. Not sure which one yet. Lemme go look.


----------



## divachyk

Eisani Golden75 where to purchase A England polish? I want the Lady of Lake posted in NOTD by truequeen.


----------



## Eisani

divachyk shop.llarowe.com or a-england.co.uk, and overallbeauty.com all sell A England.


----------



## beautyaddict1913

I took a nap earlier so I'm up again. Gotta wake up officially in less than three hrs. I spritzed with Claudies and sealed with HTN earlier. Hair shol is soft lol. I will continue doing this the rest of the week. My hair is twisted and I've been wearing a wig!


----------



## Ltown

Good morning!  Ugh got to go back to work!   divachyk, i know alot of fed agency telework, mine only allow if you can find a classified locations that sucks for me.

I need to do inventory i think i only need teas.


----------



## Shay72

I love to telework. It is so crazy with technology. We have remote access so when I am looking at my computer at home it is like looking at my actual desktop at work. The only 2 downfalls are calling people and printing. I call from my county cell phone because the parents will call the number on their caller id even if you give them a different # . They called my home # too many times for my comfort. Also because you are on remote access when you print it prints at a network printer. So you cant print at home unless you bring stuff on a flash drive. So you just have to plan for that.

I'm headed to NC today. Did a little packing last night and finishing up this morning. Hope to be on the road by 11am at the latest.


----------



## Golden75

divachyk said:


> @Eisani @Golden75 where to purchase A England polish? I want the Lady of Lake posted in NOTD by truequeen.


 
divachyk - try Overall Beauty or Llarowe

http://www.overallbeauty.com/catalog/index.php?osCsid=dd7f716797dd9bd47be429bbf0dc72b9

http://shop.llarowe.com/Lynnderella-Nail-Polish-Lynnderella-Nail-Polish.htm


----------



## Golden75

Hey Ladies!  Those dogs wore me out this weekend! I did get to wash, but they sho did cut up, so it wasn't relaxing.

Trying to decide what to co-wash with tonight.  Thinking of dry DC Mozeke Moisturizing Masque, maybe use Shi Growth tea, then add DC, to continue on my journey of using this stuff up, co-wash it out with Mozeke Avocado Cleanse Condish.  

Not sure how I feel about this Mozeke line.  I don't think I am getting the soft/moisturized results I've gotten with other product.  

Matter fact, I'm going to take all other products off my dresser, and just use Mozeke to get it down, and then I will know for sure.  Mixing these products with others could result in a false-positive.

To all my tea spritzers - what did you transfer your teas into i.e, applicator bottle, spray bottle (that doesn't clog)?  It's much more convenient to use a spray bottle for me, but mine clogged.  Maybe I'll try a different type of spray bottle and see if that helps.


----------



## bronzebomb

bronzebomb said:


> Not at all. They are pretty big. I only used 2 packs of hair. Thank you.


 


chebaby said:


> yea bronze your hair does look nice i meant to tell you that.
> i love love love braids but im afraid to let someone do them for me.


 


curlyhersheygirl said:


> Hey ladies
> @IDareT'sHair Feel better under the steamer
> 
> @bronzebomb Great job on the install
> 
> @LuvlyRain3 How did you decide to use the MD coffee.


 
Thanks Ladies.

chebaby - I had a setback when they were done by an African braider (she trimmed the braid - and my hair).  I've been trying to master the technique, but these are regular old twists (not the professional kind , so they only last 3 weeks.)

Here is the difference:


----------



## bronzebomb

bronzebomb said:
			
		

> Thanks Ladies.
> 
> chebaby - I had a setback when they were done by an African braider (she trimmed the braid - and my hair).  I've been trying to master the technique, but these are regular old twists (not the professional kind , so they only last 3 weeks.)
> 
> Here is the difference:


----------



## Golden75

bronzebomb - You did a good job.  If anything, just re-do the perimeters, and a few on top in a few weeks - that how I stretch out my self installs, and also get practice.  

Also I you-tubed so much.  I don't know exact names but AfrikanHairGod (a dude) and Torrinda77 helped me get it tremendously!  

My suggestion, do not ever start the twist with a twist, the extention comes out easily during take down, but more slippage during washing, and you natural hair will be matted, I just went through this over the weekend


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Eisani said:


> Yea, I have some. Just looked at that bottle the other night. I like it.
> 
> Lemme go see what mama T done posted from etsy.
> 
> ETA:* oh I looked at them itty bitty bottles and jars the other night*


 
Eisani

Girl, ain't they teeny-tiny?  4 ounceserplexed  But she waived my Shipping 

_*so she might just win me ova' with that one*_



Brownie518 said:


> @IDareT'sHair
> 
> *Has Claudie listed that Tea Spritz yet?*


 
Brownie518

Not sure, haven't looked.  I have that 16 ounce bottle she sent me anyway.



Eisani said:


> *I'm about to sleep in some kind of deep conditioner tonight. Not sure which one yet. Lemme go look.*


 
Eisani 

What you end up using?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

double post


----------



## Seamonster

pretty twists bronzebomb I think the bottom one looks more natural, which is the professional install?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

bronzebomb

Love It!  You look amazing!  I like them both.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Well, I'm glad somebody is here!

I needed to stay home today.....

Massaged in Hair Trigger


----------



## Eisani

IDareT'sHair I slept in Claudie's Deep Conditioning Mask with some of the Reconstrutor on the ends and since y'all spoke it up, put Herbal Riche on my scalp and ends as well. My curls are juicy and plump . Oh, I went on and ordered the proless Vanilla Repair (ordered the regular already) and Sweet Milk.


----------



## Shay72

Trying to decide if I will take these hair products to see if my friend wants to use it on her hair or daughter's hair. My friend is Black & Cherokee Indian. Her hair frustrated her so much in college. I can't remember if she relaxes our just flat irons all of the time. I know she keeps it straight. Her daughter of course has her mama's mix and her daddy is white and I believe she keeps her hair curly. I remember on FB she posted a pic saying her daughter wanted to go straight that day. You know what, I will see what happens while I am there. If she asks, I will offer to send her some stuff.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Eisani said:


> @IDareT'sHair I slept in Claudie's Deep Conditioning Mask with some of the Reconstrutor on the ends and since y'all spoke it up, put Herbal Riche on my scalp and ends as well. My curls are juicy and plump . *Oh, I went on and ordered the proless Vanilla Repair (ordered the regular already) and Sweet Milk.*


 
Eisani

Good Choices


----------



## bajandoc86

So....Prince Harry is here visting the island and is taking a tour of the hospital I work at. People have been running around like chicken with tha heads cut off for the last 2 weeks. I hate the mentality at display here. For years the medical staff been begging for improvements on the wards....and now cause one white bwoy from farin' coming, y'all sprucing up?! Seriously?! 'Oh, but he is royalty'  y'all NEEDS to have a seat, and you can miss me with that. Why are we trying to impress him, as opposed to improving conditions for the sake of our patients? 

Anywhoos...I have a friend who is going to the US next month, so I'm thinking of what to buy for her to bring back for me. What y'all ladies would recommend? What purchases lately have really impressed you?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@bajandoc86

They need to be askin' him & his grandmammy for some Monnnneeeeee. 

They ova' there wastin' money on that wedding & her birthday party. 

Hmp. Give ya'll some monneeee to improve the Hospital.

Ya'll need help. Not him Dancin'. *i saw him on the news last night*


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Eisani Golden75 bronzebomb

What Ya'll Doin'?


----------



## Golden75

@IDareT'sHair - Nuttin. Pretending to be working. Surfing da nets. Thinking bout what imma do to my hair, later. Thinking bout exercising. Thinking about lunch time errands. Thinking bout not buying nuttin. I got a lot on my mind today 

ETA: Thinking bout how to be easy on my sugar intake, getting the card board ready for recycling tomorrow, thinking bout when the IRS gonna send the rest of my refund, cause the idiots took it, thinking I didn't pay my taxes, cause they miss-applied my payment


----------



## bajandoc86

IDareT'sHair chillleeeee.....it's a mess. And that's what I don't get. We need the $$$ but y'all gon' paint over walls, new curtains, new dis, new dat.....he gon' think we don't need no money, with all these false impressions of errythang ALRIGHT! No problem Mon.


----------



## Eisani

IDareT'sHair I'm doing what Golden is doing minus the income tax part. Pretending to work, reading, planning my evening workout. Mad my hair is still dripping down my neck.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

bajandoc86

Hmp.  Ya'll shoulda' left all that Tattered Mess right where it was.  

And then looked at him like:erplexed..........

I wouldna' fixed up squat.  

Harry know ya'll ain't got no monneee.  Ya'll can't fake that.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75 said:


> @IDareT'sHair - *Nuttin. Pretending to be working.*


 


Eisani said:


> @IDareT'sHair *I'm doing what Golden is doing* minus the income tax part. *Pretending to work*, reading, planning my evening workout. Mad my hair is still dripping down my neck.


 

Golden75 Eisani

And this is why I kept my Sorry behind home today.


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair - I was off since Friday.  Thought the cycle was going to start today, otherwise I would've took a day to relax, and straighten up the crib.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75

Chile...if I woulda' went in today, I'd be doin' the same thing.  

No-thing.


----------



## bronzebomb

IDareT'sHair 

eating lunch!  Shrimp and Scallop Chowder and cornbread!

www.letsdish.com I love this place!


----------



## Golden75

^^^^ wish there was one near me!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518

FYI: Claudie just happened to email me. 

So, I asked her when she was going to list the Tea Spritz. I also asked her if I can leave it in.

I'll let you know what she says.


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair - hey T, did you glaze over my tea question - what you putting yours in/ easiet way to apply? 

Trying to determine if a spray bottle is fruitless due to constant clogging.  Thanks


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Golden75

Girl, I meant to answer that. Sorry! 

Yeah, I put mine in these "nice" Spritz Bottles I get/got from Family Dollar. 

I don't know if they are for Garden Supplies or what? 

But they work Great, Doesn't clog & only a Dolla'. These are the only kind I want nah.

They are Clear w/Stripes. I have Blue, Purple, Fushia. They are 8 ounces.

If you have 1 near-by check them out.

*A+++*


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75

Did you ever get any work done?  

I thought about cowashing.  

But I just did it yesterday.

And I hate to rinse out all this delicious stuff I have in my hair so soon.


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair - I used like a small travel size bottle.  Imma stop at the bss after work, I think the ones there should do the trick, and I'll grab some applicator bottles to, just in case.

My family dollar is not en route, and I was there 2x this weekend and didn't even think about checking for spray bottles.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Golden75

Put them on your Radar next time you go in there. They have "Theee" Best Spray Bottles.

The built one is right next door to my Job.

I gotta make sure I Label all these different Teas (so I can keep them skrait).


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Golden75
> 
> Did you ever get any work done?
> 
> I thought about cowashing.
> 
> But I just did it yesterday.
> 
> And I hate to rinse out all this delicious stuff I have in my hair so soon.


 

IDareT'sHair - Yup, did a little.  Just busy work, cause someone didn't do their job behind the scenes, so we can't really get to working.  Also I'm b.s.-ing so I can get that OT   :dollar:

My supervisor told me that she wants me to be her successor, so she will be grooming me to do that, but that is wayyyy off in the future.  But nice to know someone feels that good about you.  So that made my day!  Got me thinking I needs to slow down on the innanets at work 

Gotta tell momma!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75

I'm sure you handle yo' bit'ness on your J-O-B.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75

Girl, I done sat here and made up a Kyra Cart, a Marie Dean Cart.  Lawd.....I had to emptied them.

I gotta get this durn service on this herrah automobile before I thank about spending any more $.


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair - In the past few days I had about 3 MD Carts, 2 Claudies, 2 SSI, calculated some HH, looked at those itty bitty bottles of the new stuff you posted, 3 Trigga' carts, 2 Shi naturals.  I think that's all

Girl, I am soooo glad my job does transit checks so I don't drive in anymore.  The service on my car is close to 2x the payment .  I don't drive that temperamental beeesch, except to run errands around town, so I am not at the mark for the big haul.  

Ask me to drive somewhere, and I simply will not be going!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Golden75

Girl, I know. And now I can't start my Car w/o gettin' that durn "Service" Message.  

And......since it's a Lease, I gotta shell out that $500.00 Friday. 

I'm so ticked. 

Every time I think about that Fivehunnendollas I get mad all over.

But I think this service may be my most expensive one. 

And I haven't had to pay anything since I've had it. 

So, I need to stop complainin'


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Golden75

The Spurrrrt messin' with me. I don't need anything. 

I thought I had a Sale, but the person backed out.

That's why I put "Serious Inquiries Only" 

Stop Playin' you know if you gone buy the stuff or not.

That's why it's such a hassle. 

I have several good regular customers, but some of these folks are just so 'extra'. 

And a Royal Pain in the 'you know where'


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair - I got the Svc msg too, but mine is for an oil change.  I got it done somewhere cheaper ($75 o/c is not hot!), but they can't reset it.  

You must have a German car.


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair - lemme check your sales


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75 said:


> @IDareT'sHair - I got the Svc msg too, but mine is for an oil change. I got it done somewhere cheaper ($75 o/c is not hot!), but they can't reset it.
> 
> *You must have a German car.*


 
Golden75

Swedish.  After this one, I don't think I'll have to drop that kind of Cash on anything else.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75 said:


> @IDareT'sHair - *lemme check your sales*


 

Golden75

Girl, please you need to sit down somewhere. 

I don't have anything much listed.  This is something that had been out there a while (that I had actually forgot about)


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair - Swedish/German eh, same techy issues, and high cost of ownership.  As soon as I can dump this Ms. Thang, I'm going back to old faithful Honda, should've never left you.

 I'm saying, you might have some extras of some stuff I really want to try.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75 said:


> @IDareT'sHair -* Swedish/German eh, same techy issues, and high cost of ownership*. As soon as I can dump this Ms. Thang, *I'm going back to old faithful Honda*, should've never left you.
> 
> I'm saying, you might have some extras of some stuff I really want to try.


 
@Golden75

You got that right. Techy Issues + High Cost of Ownership.

Faithful Girl. Faith-Ful. Yep. I had 1 of those too. 

And other 'faithful's' = Toyota's & Mazda's. (had those too)

What I have listed is:

Camille Rose Pkg.
Mega-Tek
2 Sweet Almond Mint WEN's


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair - Imma bout to put up my WEN GP, see if I get anybody wants 

I saw the CR, I want to try it, but something keeps holding me back on hitting pay nah.  I always put it in my AY cart, but, I dunno... something tells me to chill

Now you put some HH or MD up there, you'll have a customer


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75 said:


> @IDareT'sHair - *Imma bout to put up my WEN GP, see if I get anybody wants*
> 
> I saw the CR, I want to try it, but something keeps holding me back on hitting pay nah. I always put it in my AY cart, but, I dunno... something tells me to chill
> 
> Now you put some HH or MD up there, you'll have a customer


 
@Golden75

You should be able to get rid of that GP Quick. 

I had a few people ask me if I had any left, after I listed I had sold the 2 I had listed (funny math I guess)


CR is really good. Sometime in the future, you should try it.


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair - I put it out there.  Let's see how this goes.  If it goes well, I may have some more products to list.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75

You might as well.  Especially if you know you ain't gone use it.

I saw that post where somebody was looking for HV.  They might as well get it skrait from BJ.  

She has $6.95 Flat Shipping and that stuff is really heavy.

You wouldn't make no $ by the time you shipped it.erplexed  

Even tho' I have a BIG HV Stash, it's too heavy for me to even consider that Sale.


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair - Didn't realize HV was flat rate.  And HV is always stock, so you're on point with it not being worth it to buy on the exchange, her prices are very reasonable, you can haul and not do too much damage.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75

Yeah, it would be counter-productive to try to make some Monnneeee off of tryna' sell some HV.

It's heavy as all get out.


----------



## chebaby

chello my lil hair ladies
the hair is a mess today. its in a prettu bun but its dry dry dry i sprtzed it with oyin juice and then moisturized with naturalista juicy and its still dry.
but last night i put jasmines shea rinse and kyras hemp conditioner along with hair rules cleansing cream in the shower. these products are what i will be conditioning with next.

i dont know if im gonna co wash tomorrow i might just moisturize with dew.


----------



## Eisani

Debating on flat ironing. My hair now that it's dry isn't as shiny as I like.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

You know Your "Big Daddy" always does you right.

Eisani

Why do you think your hair isn't 'shiny'?  It sounded so guudd this morning.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@chebaby

ETA: Che, I need a full review of Kyra. 

I will pull that out after I use up the 5 Claudie I've put in Winter/early Spring Rotation.

Claudie Fortifying
2 Claudie Mango Rinse
1 Avocado Intense
*using Deep Conditioner right now, have like 1/2 bottle left*

After that, for late Spring/early Summer I will pull out:

SSI and Kyra


----------



## Seamonster

I DC'd with MD Peach last night, and my hair is so soft, wow. I finished SD satin smooth (will not repurchase) as my leave in sealed with MD whipped Chocolate Raspberry. If MD just takes the whipped off of the Chocolate Raspberry, and puts pomade on the end, she will be straight. That pomade ain't whipped, but I do love them MD ointments - she calls whipped. My hair is super soft, MD Peach is pretty impressive; MD Cocoa still has my top spot.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> ETA: Che, I need a full review of Kyra.
> 
> I will pull that out after I use up the 5 Claudie I've put in Winter/early Spring Rotation.
> 
> Claudie Fortifying
> 2 Claudie Mango Rinse
> 1 Avocado Intense
> *using Deep Conditioner right now, have like 1/2 bottle left*
> 
> After that, for late Spring/early Summer I will pull out:
> 
> SSI and Kyra


 girl you know i gotta pull out the dew. nothing does me right like daddy dew

imma give you a review of the kyra hemp when i use it. i will probably end up using it tomorrow or the next day. i hope i like it. it smells and its nice and thick.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Seamonster said:


> I DC'd with MD Peach last night, and my hair is so soft, wow. *I finished SD satin smooth (will not repurchase)* as my leave in sealed with MD whipped Chocolate Raspberry. If MD just takes the whipped off of the Chocolate Raspberry, and puts pomade on the end, she will be straight. That pomade ain't whipped, but I do love them MD ointments - she calls whipped. My hair is super soft, MD Peach is pretty impressive; MD Cocoa still has my top spot.


 
Seamonster

pm'ing you.


----------



## Eisani

IDareT'sHair I'm lookin at it, and it ain't shiny . It felt/looked good while wet, but after it dried it was meh. Super soft still, just no shine. Why am I still at work??


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Eisani said:


> @IDareT'sHair I'm lookin at it, and it ain't shiny . It felt/looked good while wet, but after it dried it was meh. Super soft still, just no shine. *Why am I still at work??*


 
@Eisani 

Yeah...Why? Especially since you were 'pretending' today

I guess I'll go in & fake it tomorrow.

ETA:  Is You Fryin' that Fish tonight?


----------



## Ltown

Hey Ladies! Tired from working being off only a couple of days burn you out. 

bronzebomb you did a good job, it's pretty!

My hair too fine, soft don't and won't hold braids or style just suck

chebaby, you want braids are you braiding your own?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ltown

Hey LT!


----------



## Ltown

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Ltown
> 
> Hey LT!


 
IDareT'sHair, I miss why were you off?  I'm so tired and too early to go to bed, I have homework to do but not tonight


----------



## chebaby

Ltown said:


> Hey Ladies! Tired from working being off only a couple of days burn you out.
> 
> @bronzebomb you did a good job, it's pretty!
> 
> My hair too fine, soft don't and won't hold braids or style just suck
> 
> @chebaby, you want braids are you braiding your own?


 im not sure. part of me wants to braid my own but then i want to have it done at a shop so i dont know. i probably wont do it though. im too wishy washy lol.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

My prediction is: if you get them, they won't stay in but a week.....


----------



## Ltown

chebaby said:


> im not sure. part of me wants to braid my own but then i want to have it done at a shop so i dont know. i probably wont do it though. im too wishy washy lol.


 


IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> My prediction is: if you get them, they won't stay in but a week.....


 

T, right you won't keep them in! I love changing my hair too much to be restricted to braids, or a cut that limits me


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> My prediction is: if you get them, they won't stay in but a week.....


 or two


----------



## Eisani

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Eisani
> 
> Yeah...Why? Especially since you were 'pretending' today
> 
> I guess I'll go in & fake it tomorrow.
> 
> ETA:  Is You Fryin' that Fish tonight?



I left right after that post lol. I fried that fish, made sweet potato fries, hush puppies and coleslaw.


----------



## divachyk

I have to get caught up on the chit chat but for now, lemme tell you....over the weekend KBN said she'd ship my butter and my freebie on Monday. Yeah well, no word from her yesterday so I emailed her late last night asking for status and tracking #. No response and still no response from her yet today?!?!? Is that normal @curlyhersheygirl?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Eisani said:


> I left right after that post lol. *I fried that fish, made sweet potato fries, hush puppies and coleslaw.*


 
Eisani

Hmp.  And you wonderin' why ain't neva' no left ovas'???....


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *or two*


 
chebaby

Hunny, I tried really hard to give you 2, but I just didn't think you could do it.....


----------



## IDareT'sHair

divachyk

I still haven't gotten that durn CD Black Vanilla DC'er I bought off e-bay February 12th and now the Seller won't accept messages from me.erplexed

I am so ticked, I don't even want it any more.  I tried to file a Dispute, but they told me I have to wait until March 11th.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Hunny, I tried really hard to give you 2, but I just didn't think you could do it.....


 ill bet you a gallon of ors i could do it


----------



## robot.

i talked to my mom today and she said there's a new bss opened up by my grandfather's house. she says it's huge and i would like it. i wanna go! she said the space used to be an old circuit city...can you imagine a bss that big?!

i don't use any products from the bss, but the fact that it's so big makes me excited. maybe i can find some empty bottles for my oils/mixes.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

divachyk said:


> I have to get caught up on the chit chat but for now, lemme tell you....over the weekend KBN said she'd ship my butter and my freebie on Monday. Yeah well, no word from her yesterday so I emailed her late last night asking for status and tracking #. No response and still no response from her yet today?!?!? Is that normal @curlyhersheygirl?



divachyk No way; she always replied promptly. Wow I'm sorry you have to go through all of this.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@robot.

It isn't Ulta is it? Those are Large.


----------



## robot.

IDareT'sHair said:


> @robot.
> 
> It isn't Ulta is it? Those are Large.



nah, he lives in the 'hood'  my mom says it's called beauty island


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl

Curly, remember I had all them problems with Fleurtzy, and you never did. 

These on-line vendors are so tempermental.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *ill bet you a gallon of ors i could do it*


 
chebaby  And I'll be you a Gallon of Lustas' Pank


----------



## Eisani

I just counted, and I'm waiting on 7 packages


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> 
> Curly, remember I had all them problems with Fleurtzy, and you never did.
> 
> These on-line vendors are so tempermental.



IDareT'sHair I guess in the beginning they wanted customers so they did everything the right way and now they have a following they could care less erplexed


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby And I'll be you a Gallon of Lustas' Pank


 and ill throw in some blue magic too


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> and ill throw in some blue magic too


 
chebaby

Bet!  Okay...and I'll throw in Your Boy Dr. Miracles..........


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl

I try to give them the benefit of the doubt, but, I cannot tolerate poor customer service & stank attitudes when you foolin' with my monneee.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Eisani said:


> *I just counted, and I'm waiting on 7 packages *


 
Eisani

Now that's a durn shame.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> curlyhersheygirl
> 
> I try to give them the benefit of the doubt, but, I cannot tolerate poor customer service & stank attitudes when you foolin' with my monneee.



IDareT'sHair I second that. I mean the least you can do is keep your customer informed.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> @IDareT'sHair I second that. *I mean the least you can do is keep your customer informed.*


 
curlyhersheygirl

Right. 

Especially if I've never purchased from you before, yeah, I 'expect' to have all my questions answered in a timely manner.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Bet! Okay...and I'll throw in Your Boy Dr. Miracles..........


 good, i heard great reviews about his stuff


im about to start oiling my scalp with cocasta oil i know i always say that and i never do it lol.
i also lost my only hair clip at work i dont have any other clips to hold my hair back so ill just be wearing my hair completely cout at work until the second or third day when i puff or bun. oh well. now i can let my edges rest lol.


----------



## natura87

Still truckin along on my No Buy.If thought that if I didnt look at the sites then I'd be good, but nope. Now I' ve got advertisements showing up on the sides of the screen. The Lord is testing me. I'm going to get my hair braided this weekend.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

You gotta get some more clips Girl.....oke:

_*hmp, lawd...don't let me get no hurr..imma be a clip'n fool*_


----------



## Brownie518

Hey, ya'll. I'm here at work, just came out of an All Hands meeting....

I can't wait for this night to be over. I'm going to soak my hair in Trigga in the morning, let it marinate, then wash in the evening.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> Hey, ya'll. I'm here at work, just came out of an All Hands meeting....
> 
> I can't wait for this night to be over. *I'm going to soak my hair in Trigga in the morning, let it marinate, then wash in the evening*.


 
Brownie518

Girl....That Trig'ga is thebomb.com


----------



## natura87

divachyk said:


> I have to get caught up on the chit chat but for now, lemme tell you....over the weekend KBN said she'd ship my butter and my freebie on Monday. Yeah well, no word from her yesterday so I emailed her late last night asking for status and tracking #. No response and still no response from her yet today?!?!? Is that normal @curlyhersheygirl?



I know you didnt ask me but that sounds about right. I ordered in the begining of Feb, she didnt send out my butter until the 25th and I didnt get it until the middle of last week. Hot mess and a half.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> You gotta get some more clips Girl.....oke:
> 
> _*hmp, lawd...don't let me get no hurr..imma be a clip'n fool*_


 lmao i know i need to go to target or ulta to get me some clips. but i needed a break anyway cause after a while i felt like it was pulling my hair.
i need one of those claw clips.


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair - dayum you and that trigga... Off to look at the site again.  In the meantime tell me what is it that you like about it so much?

I have a free Zoya polish coupon that expires tomorrow.  Need to pick a color... or 2


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75  Oh....Sorry G!

I like the weight of it. It doesn't contain sulfur (so it's not drying) The smell isn't bad & I'm on this Growth Oil kick.

Brownie518

What you like about it Ms. B?


----------



## Brownie518

Hmm, what do I like about the Trigga...

It's nice and thick, real thick. Mine smells like vanilla or something and I wanna eat it. It feels good when I massage it in, too. When I massage it in and wrap it up, my hair comes out nice and soft.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> Hmm, what do I like about the Trigga...
> 
> It's nice and thick, real thick. Mine smells like vanilla or something and I wanna eat it. *It feels good when I massage it in, too. When I massage it in and wrap it up, my hair comes out nice and soft.*


 
Brownie518  So does mine Ms. B. 


Golden75

See G!

And for me, Trig'ga gone replace my Strong Roots Pimento Oil, Tiiva, Camille Rose & whatever growth Oils I was using.

I'll still keep HTN and JBCO for Sealing.  HTN says it's a "Growth Oil" but I really don't look at it as such, because it smells so durn good

And I still have the other(s) Cocosta, Avosoya, SM, DB.......that smell good for Sealing and Spritzin'.


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair - Good answer, good answer!  Can this oil be left in, or does it recommend co-washing/washing after a couple days?  This would be good when I go back up in twists.

I'll be waiting for Brownie518 - to respond also. 

Shoot I'm all for growth aides, I got a few I need to use up, and get this hair growing!  Just need justification to buy another, when I have a few.  

Shoot that pomade from the pomade shop may go up for sale , it's Kang Skrong! Ain't no hiding the sulfur in that!

My hair is feeling great sprayed it down with Shi-Naturals growth tea, applied Mozeke Moisturizing Masque, plastic cap and did some running around, rinsed out, applied Mozeke Sweet Almond Pudding.  Soft & strong.  When I applied leave-in no breakage or shedding.  Nice!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Golden75

I've been leaving mine in, and I wash 2x per week. You can use it for a HOT, Pre, Daily etc......

I can't wait to see what beautyaddict1913 thinks.  She should have hers by Nah.


----------



## Golden75

Brownie518 said:


> Hmm, what do I like about the Trigga...
> 
> It's nice and thick, real thick. Mine smells like vanilla or something and I wanna eat it. It feels good when I massage it in, too. When I massage it in and wrap it up, my hair comes out nice and soft.


 

Brownie518 - Did you get yours scented?  I was shocked to see like $6 for fragrance, unless I'm missing something and it was fragrance oil for your body? .  I ain't never heard of extra to make it smell good erplexed


----------



## Brownie518

Here's what the site says:

daily Treatment:  Apply hair trigger explosive growth elixir to the scalp making sure to apply to no more than 1 inch of hair from the root.  Massage in well with fingertips Starting from nape and edges towards the crown thoroughly for 2-5 minutes.  Style as usual.  apply up to twice daily or as needed.

overnight pre-shampoo (pre-poo) treatment:  Apply a generous amount and distribute evenly to scalp and hair from roots to ends.  May add another oil and/or conditioner of choice as well.  massage in thoroughly.  Cover with plastic cap or saran wrap overnight for maximum absorption and intensive conditioning.  after awakening, rinse thoroughly with lukewarm water and continue with normal shampoo routine.

Straight or curly hair hot oil deep conditioning:  to revive follicles Apply a generous amount to damp or dry hair  and distribute evenly from scalp to ends.  massage in thoroughly.  for intensive deep conditioning, cover hair with plastic cap or saran wrap and leave on for 15-30 minutes  with moderate dryer heat.  rinse thoroughly and proceed to shampoo


----------



## Brownie518

I use mine daily and as a prepoo @Golden75

I think my new bottle came in the mail today.


----------



## Golden75

Well I just hit pay nah on some nail polish  One was free, but shipping was $6.95 so I needed to add another  

May be next week I'll hit pay nah on the Trigga.... Shoot lemme see if someone want my WEN


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75

I didn't pay no Xtra.  That's Crazy.  Mine smells like Vanilla extract.

*I know you didn't ask me*


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair - That's good.  I know I saw a line for fragrance, but I wasn't sure what the fragrance was for.  Lemme go look....


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Golden75

Yeah, it's to add to Da' Trigga; but I don't think it's necessary. It smells fine.

Another Poster in our HOTs Thread, bought the tinctures to add to her JBCO. I think she said she got the: Onion, Garlic & Cayenne one(s)? 

She coulda' just bought da' trigga'.


----------



## Golden75

Everytime I see the words EXPLOSIVE HAIR GROWTH     And I don't know why....


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Golden75 And it doesn't sting, burn etc...I was concerned about that, because I have a sensitive scalp. 

@Ltown I know you were concerned about that Cayenne.


----------



## bronzebomb

divachyk I love KBN!  She is messing up.  I get my stuff from her quicker than Komaza! (y'all know how fast Komaza ships!  But I live in MD.  KBN leave in is one of my faves and I love the smell.  Her butters are simply great.  When I ordered from her on 11/11, the code didn't work and she called me personally to adjust the bill.

Thanks Ltown


----------



## Golden75

Dayum my hair feels silky freaking smooth right nah! Imma be rubbing my "kitchen" all night :droolings:


----------



## divachyk

IDareT'sHair said:


> @divachyk
> 
> I still haven't gotten that durn CD Black Vanilla DC'er I bought off e-bay February 12th and now the Seller won't accept messages from me.erplexed
> 
> I am so ticked, I don't even want it any more.  I tried to file a Dispute, but they told me I have to wait until March 11th.





natura87 said:


> I know you didnt ask me but that sounds about right. I ordered in the begining of Feb, she didnt send out my butter until the 25th and I didnt get it until the middle of last week. Hot mess and a half.





bronzebomb said:


> @divachyk I love KBN!  She is messing up.  I get my stuff from her quicker than Komaza! (y'all know how fast Komaza ships!  But I live in MD.  KBN leave in is one of my faves and I love the smell.  Her butters are simply great.  When I ordered from her on 11/11, the code didn't work and she called me personally to adjust the bill.
> 
> Thanks @Ltown


curlyhersheygirl bronzebomb natura87, I'm chill on the regular but being unresponsive is a quick way to get me a riled up. IDareT'sHair, no accepting messages from you? Now that's a mess fo' sho'.


----------



## divachyk

But I just got this email but no ship confirmation???? Say it ain't so - 

*New Shipping Rates & Processing Time*

Thank you for your continued loved and support.  Our #1 goal is to enhance your overall shopping experience!  Due to the United States Post Office increasing their rates and we've made some adjustments to the shipping rates and overall processing time. We've also picked up a new shipping carrier; FedEx.  Our international and West Coast customers should see lower shipping rates with FedEx and now you all have that option.

*New Shipping Rates*  

Orders $8.00 - $13.00 shipped USPS First Class (3-5 days business days), with a flat shipping rate $5.00. 


Orders $13.01 - $25.00 shipped USPS Priority (2-3 days business days), with a flat shipping rate $7.00.  

Orders $25.01 - $49.99 shipped USPS Priority (2-3 days business days), with a flat shipping rate $9.00.    

Free Shipping for all orders $50.00 and above. For Domestic Orders Only. 

Thank you again for all your love and support,  

We appreciate your business!

Sincerely,  
Your Koils by Nature Team


----------



## IDareT'sHair

divachyk said:


> @IDareT'sHair, *no accepting messages from you? Now that's a mess fo' sho'.*


 
divachyk

Yeah Girl, I have been 'blocked'. 

And I have to wait until March 11th.  I ordered that mess Feb 12th.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

divachyk

And what does all that Gobbley-Gook got to do with Your Order?erplexed


----------



## divachyk

IDareT'sHair, nothing. It appeared to have been an automated email, but still. I emailed her again tonight. I'll email her everyday if I have too. I just want to know what the heck is going on. Tell me something.


----------



## divachyk

IDareT'sHair said:


> @divachyk
> 
> Yeah Girl, I have been 'blocked'.
> 
> And I have to wait until March 11th.  I ordered that mess Feb 12th.


IDareT'sHair
Makes no sense. Annoys me how folk will take your money quick but is slow to give it back and/or deliver your merchandise. I'm going through this with a few businesses IRL. I cancelled a few miscellaneous services with two separate companies and they both talking it takes 6 weeks to finalize my last bill and get my refund back to me. Stop playing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@divachyk

All I said to that durn Seller was FYI: If I don't receive my purchase by 03/09 I would be filing a Dispute w/PP.

After that, she blocked me from any future contact.


----------



## bronzebomb

I think my next splurge/pass is OHM Sweet Hair Pudding


----------



## Seamonster

KBN was on my list for BF, I love the creamy condish, but if that is how she acts, I can just mix my own shea oil with aloe butter, and KIM. I understand sometimes mom and pops run into issues, but at least say something, hummp.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Seamonster

Poor Customer Service Just Goes Through Me Like Hot Grease!


----------



## robot.

that is crazy, T! i would file that dispute as soon as she blocked me. get my money back with a quickness and make sure i told everyone just how janky she/the company was.  that is unacceptable


----------



## Seamonster

IDareT'sHair said:


> Seamonster
> 
> Poor Customer Service Just Goes Through Me Like Hot Grease!



 They need to realize, we do not need them. That is why I alway keep a stash of my favorite product ingredients. Anybody start tripping  my stash runs so deep if there is an emergency, I could do my hair for a year without running water or electricity.


----------



## Eisani

I just saw that KBN email . Those products ain't all that to me, so I'll never reorder. 

It's actually 8 packages  

Dd tried Claudie's heat serum tonight and likes it a lot. Her hair is soft and bouncy. She washed w/Shikakai poo, dc'd w/MoroccanOil dc, applied serum and blow dried damp hair then flat ironed.


----------



## divachyk

IDareT'sHair said:


> @divachyk
> 
> All I said to that durn Seller was FYI: If I don't receive my purchase by 03/09 I would be filing a Dispute w/PP.
> 
> After that, she blocked me from any future contact.


What kind of business that seller is running? Not a very good one. IDareT'sHair.


----------



## natura87

KBN disgusts me. I have bought fro this company once and never again will I give them any of my money. I dnot need to purchase from them, I have many more products and I will not accept shoddy customer service. Its one thing to "forget" but when it happens to more then one person, when you package items like you dont give a tars arse..when you cant even communicate with your customers in a timely and respectful manner. I had wanted to try KBN products for the longest...

My money will be spent elsewhere.


----------



## beautyaddict1913

IDareT'sHair I didn't check my mail today but didn't expect it today at all lol. 
Tonight I spritzed with Claudies tea rinse and sealed with HTN growth oil. Whew that lady that makes HTN don't owe me nothing with that oil lol! I loves it!

FYI: Claudie emailed me over the weekend and she says that you can leave the tea rinse in but don't use too much. So don't go saturating your head in it and running out the door in other words lol


----------



## Golden75

Mornin' Ladies!  I am soooo tired.  Gotta get back to my usual bedtime.  

I need to do something with my hair tonight.  These twists I threw up there are looking raggedy.  I don't understand how folks twists their hair, wash it, DC, and alladat and say they do this for weeks, without re-twisting.  One wash and my twists are a mess, with and without extensions.


----------



## bronzebomb

Eisani said:


> I just saw that KBN email . *Those products ain't all that to me*, so I'll never reorder.
> 
> It's actually 8 packages
> 
> Dd tried Claudie's heat serum tonight and likes it a lot. Her hair is soft and bouncy. She washed w/Shikakai poo, dc'd w/MoroccanOil dc, applied serum and blow dried damp hair then flat ironed.


 


IDareT'sHair said:


> @Seamonster
> 
> *Poor Customer Service Just Goes Through Me Like Hot Grease*!


 


Seamonster said:


> KBN was on my list for BF, I love the creamy condish, but if that is how she acts, I can just mix my own shea oil with aloe butter, and KIM. I understand sometimes mom and pops run into issues, but at least say something, hummp.


 


natura87 said:


> KBN disgusts me. I have bought fro this company once and never again will I give them any of my money. I dnot need to purchase from them, I have many more products and I will not accept shoddy customer service. Its one thing to "forget" but when it happens to more then one person, *when you package items like you dont give a tars arse*..when you cant even communicate with your customers in a timely and respectful manner. I had wanted to try KBN products for the longest...
> 
> My money will be spent elsewhere.


 
Poor Koils by Nature!    I've seen all of those complaints before.  a few things need to change with her customer service and pricing...but this crew, right here...y'all don't play!But I guess everyone has their breaking point.  I say spend your money wisely.  I know there are a few companies that y'all rave about and I'm like, WHAT?  for real??  

Give me Oyin Honey Hemp, a Butter and a Spray and I'm like Seamonster  (minus the water and electricity - i'mma need that to do my hair).

I find myself liking CD healthy hair butter...but that smell sucks!  I need a heavy butter, that's why KBN works for me and it smells better than CD.


----------



## Eisani

bronzebomb that's the good thing about this thread. There's always a variety of feelings/reviews about different products.


----------



## bronzebomb

Eisani said:


> @bronzebomb that's the good thing about this thread. There's always a variety of feelings/reviews about different products.


 

Exactly!!!  Cuz I know y'all hate Miss Jessie's!  That mineral oil, petroluem, battery acid stuf works for these 4B coils!  (and smell good too)


----------



## Eisani

Battery acid though?


----------



## Seamonster

bronzebomb I love Miss jessies buttercreme, and the pudding is alright; but it flakes. I hate the shampoo and conditioner. Only the price keep me from Miss Jessies. Petroleum is fine with me, my no electricity emergency stash contains glovers mane and royal crown. Trying to find a bottle of B&B pine tar for that joint.


----------



## bronzebomb

Eisani said:


> Battery acid though?


 


Seamonster said:


> @bronzebomb I love Miss jessies buttercreme, and the pudding is alright; but it flakes. I hate the shampoo and conditioner. Only the price keep me from Miss Jessies. Petroleum is fine with me, my no electricity emergency stash contains glovers mane and royal crown. Trying to find a bottle of B&B pine tar for that joint.


 
I was that girl!  The one that could not use mineral oil (or anything that was not natural)  But meanwhile I'd have a glass of wine, a Coke, a bag of Doritos.  If we knew what our foods contained, we wouldn't be so picky on the external, but moreso the internal (the things we eat and drink).

With all that natural stuff my hair was wooly, bushy, and frizzy!  So I gave up the whole "natural only" kick.  Now, I'm not saying I won't purchase natural hair stuff...I do!  But somethings just do not work for my hair.

I like a more finished look.  Miss Jessie's gives me a finished, more polished look.  Natural products give me a "natural look."  4B hair that shrinks is not easy. I'd love to have a few curls...since that ain't gonna happen I work with what I got.  Miss Jessie's is high...but, i've spent more money on worst products (not hair...Miss Jessie's got the high hair products on lock!  The key to Miss Jessie's is to use it as the label instructs and to remember, if you don't have a curl pattern, no product will give you one.  Every now and then I esperiment to no avail.

The first picture is Miss Jessie's & the second picture is Qhemet Biologics, the last picture is AfroVeda. My hair looks different.  It behaves differently with "un-natural" products.


----------



## bronzebomb

bronzebomb said:
			
		

> I was that girl!  The one that could not use mineral oil (or anything that was not natural)  But meanwhile I'd have a glass of wine, a Coke, a bag of Doritos.  If we knew what our foods contained, we wouldn't be so picky on the external, but moreso the internal (the things we eat and drink).
> 
> With all that natural stuff my hair was wooly, bushy, and frizzy!  So I gave up the whole "natural only" kick.  Now, I'm not saying I won't purchase natural hair stuff...I do!  But somethings just do not work for my hair.
> 
> I like a more finished look.  Miss Jessie's gives me a finished, more polished look.  Natural products give me a "natural look."  4B hair that shrinks is not easy. I'd love to have a few curls...since that ain't gonna happen I work with what I got.  Miss Jessie's is high...but, i've spent more money on worst products (not hair...Miss Jessie's got the high hair products on lock!  The key to Miss Jessie's is to use it as the label instructs and to remember, if you don't have a curl pattern, no product will give you one.  Every now and then I esperiment to no avail.
> 
> The first picture is Miss Jessie's & the second picture is Qhemet Biologics, the last picture is AfroVeda. My hair looks different.  It behaves differently with "un-natural" products.


----------



## Seamonster

bronzebomb thanks for the detailed review. Which miss jessies did you use. All of the twist outs look lovely on you. Which afroveda got you that juicy chunky twist? I am a 4bcz, so maybe that is why I like petroleum.


----------



## bronzebomb

Thank you! Seamonster I used Miss Jessie's Curly Meringue.  It's my favorite MJ product!!!

As for AfroVeda, I used Curl Define and used Amla Olive Heavy Cream for Qhemet.

Qhemet does not give any hold...but I love it for moisture and sealing.  

I'm glad AfroVeda is offering sales now.  I was out of Curl Define!  I purchased a new jar with one of my "No-Buy passes."

(worst to worse on original post)


----------



## bronzebomb

2 deals today

Free shipping @ Carol's Daughter

Flash Sale for Creamylicious (with $25 Purchase @ KBB)


----------



## Golden75

I saw the KBB. I was tempted but, no.

So I purchased, off the exchange, Jasmine's Avocado & Silk Condish, and Shea butter rinse  I always wanted to try her stuff, so I guess this my only chance.

I may look into buying one of her bases .  According to her ingredient list, all she did was add scents.

I have a pending sale on my WEN - so that will balance it out.


----------



## divachyk

Golden75, I really enjoyed my A&S. Is that one a base? If so, please point me to the site?

Pretty pics bronzebomb

In other news, I finally heard from KBN, my items will ship sometimes this week.


----------



## Golden75

divachyk - I didn't check on a base for that one.  I'll try and see if I can find one


----------



## Golden75

@divachyk - Here Ya Go! You may need to google the company - I just stopped at the first one that had identical ingredients

*MMS Conditioner Base*:
Water, Cetyl Alcohol, Stearamidopropyl Dimethlamine, Dimethicone, Persea Gratissima (Avocado) Oil, Ceteryl Alcohol, Ceteareth-20, Panthenyl Ethyl Ether, Silk Amino Acids, Hydrolyzed Wheat Protein, Panthenol, Citric Acid, DMDM Hydantoin, Disodium EDTA.

*Jasmine’s A&S*:
Water, Cetyl Alcohol(conditioner), Stearamidopropyl Dimethlamine, Dimethicone(adds slip), Avocado Oil, Ceteryl Alcohol, Ceteareth-20, Panthenyl Ethyl Ether, Silk Amino Acids(detangles,softens), Hydrolyzed Wheat Protein, Panthenol(Vitamin B5), Citric Acid, DMDM Hydantoin, Disodium EDTA,fragrance

http://www.thesage.com/catalog/products/Conditioner-Deep-Hair-Conditioner-Base.html

You can get a gallon for $28


----------



## Eisani

divachyk Golden75 I just ordered some Barielle polishes from Hautelook after looking at konad pics using Barielle. I ordered Polished Princess, Hidden Hideaway, Decadence, Blackened Bleu, Berry Blue, Bouquet for Ava, Suntini and the Growth Activator for natural nails. Oh, ordered Bundle Monster and Red Angel plates yesterday from Amazon . I'm done for real. That brings my total pkg count to 10 or 11. I can't keep up anymore.


----------



## Golden75

Off to see hautelook


----------



## divachyk

Eisani, I'mma look when I get home. I can't keep up with you and Golden75. Yall some NFs for real. How many polishes do you all have?


----------



## Golden75

Eisani - Good looking on that.  I need to take stock of my Barielle inventory before I order.  I have a bunch, and I don't want no dupes!  I may just get the treatments.  I got some plates from Amazon.  I need to practice...

divachyk - le sigh.  I started counting one day, then stopped cause I lost count.  I know I was at like 200, and had 3 more drawers to go .  

That is why I seriously slowed my roll.  In October 2011 I started with 6 polishes, started going to the NF so I can get away from buying all the hair stuff, and my nail polish collection is just cray.  

I've been staying away from NF.  It's a problem


----------



## Eisani

divachyk I can't count  I thought I was smart ordering a couple of those 90 bottle polish racks, but when I saw I filled up two with just the polishes in my little basket on my vanity, I got scared


----------



## Golden75

@Eisani - thats how felt. Like . Really could not believe I amassed all that polish in such a short amount of time . It was bad, but I am getting a hold of myself. 

But I do want a Helmer, Alex, or there's another one, can't think of the name one of the storage sets from Ikea. These polishes are too heavy for my bootleg Helmer, my Melmer. 

One day I'll get ma-dukes to drive out there, and take her baby girl to lunch!


----------



## Eisani

Golden75 I look at it like NP is waaaaay cheaper than hair products so I don't mind much, and I'm very careful not to purchase dupes. Still, storage is an issue.


----------



## Golden75

Eisani - that was my rationale too.  And they don't go bad.  

I am trying to step out the comfort zone of colors so I stop getting dupes, problem is I really don't know what I have, I have sooooo much.  Heaven help me  

I sold my WEN!!! I'm happy


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75

I told you that WEN would sell quickly.


----------



## Ltown

Good Evening! 

Busy day at work, i'm still vacation recover so sleepy

NF divachyk, Golden75,Eisani., do any of you have magnetics polish?  I'm feeling that for real, there was a post for nabi magnetic but its very cheap probably not good quality.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

For those interested, Claudie has her Tea available.  

The only thing is, She doesn't have her "Professional"/New Labels for it.  So, if you want it, it is $10.50 for 16 ounces.  I guess you need to email her. 

Brownie518 Shay72 Golden75 Seamonster


----------



## divachyk

Well I might needa sell my WEN too! 

Golden75 and Eisani, I have about ~120 polishes but I've run out of room in my little storage area. I agree Eisani that polish is so much cheaper but for that reason, I think I buy twice. I don't have any dupes yet.


----------



## LuvlyRain3

Hay ladies! Payday is around the corner for me. I'm itching to Place my aveyou order.

Ltown here's some swatches of the nabi. They're not half bad

http://www.scrangie.com/2012/03/nabi-magnetic-nail-polish-swatches-and.html?m=1


----------



## divachyk

Ltown said:


> Good Evening!
> 
> Busy day at work, i'm still vacation recover so sleepy
> 
> NF @divachyk, @Golden75,@Eisani., do any of you have magnetics polish?  I'm feeling that for real, there was a post for nabi magnetic but its very cheap probably not good quality.


@Ltown, my nabi is being shipped as we speak. It's my first magnetic. I ordered it when it was posted in the NOTD. I thought it was very pretty so I purchased it. ETA: I purchased Nabi wine.


----------



## Ltown

LuvlyRain3 said:


> Hay ladies! Payday is around the corner for me. I'm itching to Place my aveyou order.
> 
> Ltown here's some swatches of the nabi. They're not half bad
> 
> http://www.scrangie.com/2012/03/nabi-magnetic-nail-polish-swatches-and.html?m=1





divachyk said:


> Ltown, my nabi is being shipped as we speak. It's my first magnetic. I ordered it when it was posted in the NOTD. I thought it was very pretty so I purchased it.



LuvlyRain3, divachyk, thanks.  Nabi doesn't have the red i want i'm have to some of those metallics they are pretty and probably less pain to take off then glitter.  Simplypleasure in youtube has CG is very pretty i want but $12 ouch, i have brought nubar for that much.  I have over 200 polish all in plastic bins i use more colors in the summer no blues


----------



## divachyk

Oh ok Ltown, this post sold me on the Nabi. I probably won't be able to get mine to look as flawless but I'mma shole try.


----------



## chebaby

chello ladies
nothing going on with me. hair is still as dry as a bon but imma do it tomorrow anyway. i plan on shampooing with elucence and conditioning with kyra hemp conditioner and since i dont have anything to pull my hair back with(i only do puffs or buns on second or third day hair so a pony holder is out the question) i will be trying a wash and go with DM DCC. i dont think imma use any leave in under it cause i dont want it to take forever to dry.

also i decided to finally get off my butt and take that ASIAN back to sallys. i will be buying in return hair clips and i dont know what else.


----------



## Ltown

divachyk said:


> Oh ok @Ltown, this post sold me on the Nabi. I probably won't be able to get mine to look as flawless but I'mma shole try.


 
divachyk, I like that too but it's not in stock at that site so off to find it!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> chello ladies*also i decided to finally get off my butt and take that ASIAN back to sallys. i will be buying in return hair clips and i dont know what else.*


 
chebaby


FINALLY!

................


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> 
> FINALLY!
> 
> ................


 lol i know right!!! 
what should i get?


----------



## divachyk

Ltown said:


> @divachyk, I like that too but it's not in stock at that site so off to find it!


Ltown, got mine off Amazon.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

They got Curls now don't they?  Get a couple Spritz bottle.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> They got Curls now don't they? Get a couple Spritz bottle.


 they got the lower quality curls that they did for target not the good stuff lmao.


----------



## Eisani

Ltown divachyk I have some Layla magnetics. Meh, they're ok. Not a huge fan.

Soooo I come home and there are 3 pitbull pups at the house. Boo's brother is a breeder, have them at our house for his other brother to pick one as a guard dog and dd is supposed to pick one. I didn't say she could have a dog! Folks are about to be disappointed. Hell no. Tennis season starts Monday which means dd won't be home much and I ain't raisin no babies


----------



## Eisani

Ltown divachyk I have some Layla magnetics. Meh, they're ok. Not a huge fan.

Soooo I come home and there are 3 pitbull pups at the house. Boo's brother is a breeder, have them at our house for his other brother to pick one as a guard dog and dd is supposed to pick one. I didn't say she could have a dog! Folks are about to be disappointed. Hell no. Tennis season starts Monday which means dd won't be home much and I ain't raisin no babies


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

Get some Clips, Plastic Caps, Spritz Bottles, Pointy Tipped Bottles.

Eisani 

What should she get?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My Dried Blue Malva Flowers and Hibiscus Flowers came today.

*Still no CD Black Vanilla Smoothie*  And no word from Seller...


----------



## Eisani

chebaby IDareT'sHair nail polish?  lol! Idk... Good Hair Day pins, Aphogee, and for real nail polish.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I cannot beweave I still don't have that durn Carol's Daughter.  

I am so mad.  I bought that mess 02/12.

And that the Seller had the nerve to block me from communicating with her/them.  

Lawd Jeeeezus I cannot wait to File this Dispute.

I hate folks playin' with my Monneee


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *they got the lower quality curls that they did for target not the good stuff lmao.*


 
chebaby

Well...I'm glad you told me there is _High & Low_ Quality Curls


----------



## divachyk

Eisani, I love doggies, prefer a german shepherd though.
IDareT'sHair, that seller is a redonkulous


----------



## natura87

I am going to wash my hair tonight, with what I dont know.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@divachyk

I am very 'upset' about this. My 1st vendor scrappin' this year. 

Last year it was that durn _It's Perfectly Natural_. *puke* And that left a bad taste in my mouth.

I hate having issues with Vendors.

Here are some of the worst vendors I've dealt with since starting my HHJ:

Amaka Creations
Ori Organics
Fluertzy
It's Perfectly Natural
Beja Flores *or whatever the name of that place is*
*ebay Seller* (can't even think of that Fool's name right now)


----------



## Golden75

Ltown said:
			
		

> Good Evening!
> 
> Busy day at work, i'm still vacation recover so sleepy
> 
> NF divachyk, Golden75,Eisani., do any of you have magnetics polish?  I'm feeling that for real, there was a post for nabi magnetic but its very cheap probably not good quality.



Ltown - the magnets are not moving me.  I dunno, it looks cool as a penguin, but I really haven't been checking for them.  May be I'm just being disciplined.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Golden75

LuvlyRain3 said:
			
		

> Hay ladies! Payday is around the corner for me. I'm itching to Place my aveyou order.
> 
> Ltown here's some swatches of the nabi. They're not half bad
> 
> http://www.scrangie.com/2012/03/nabi-magnetic-nail-polish-swatches-and.html?m=1



LuvlyRain3 & all - if you didnt know GIMME25 gets you $25 off $100 or more.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Lawd I want sumthin'. 

I gotta get this Car skrait 1st tho'.


----------



## divachyk

@IDareT'sHair - whacha wanna buy? When will your car be done.

Lemme tell you how sick I am...last week my necklace broke and I LOST a diamond pendant. Can't find it nowhere! I'm pure sick over it. Sick sick sick, I say.


----------



## chebaby

Eisani said:


> @chebaby @IDareT'sHair nail polish?  lol! Idk... Good Hair Day pins, Aphogee, and for real nail polish.


 lmao i aint got no nails im a biter no matter how hard i try not to be. so i got to the lil asian shops on err corner and let them hook me up. i do have a few butter london polishes that i take to them but i dont buy much polish.
dont try to get me hooked like the rest of yall with 200+ polishes


----------



## Eisani

divachyk I love German Shepherds and Cane Corsos (with their ugly selves--good guard dogs though). I told dd she can get a SMALL dog, not a big slobbing hound. I told him those pups have to be outta here by Friday or they're paying rent.

My NouNou came today. That's why I love them. My Camden Grey also came today. Expecting a package from Nordstroms and two of my Amazon packages tomorrow


----------



## divachyk

It was a tough tough decision but as a treat to self to lift my spirits from losing my pendant....(I just hit pay now on Marie Dean)  

velvety body butter (can also be used on hair) - brown sugar / fig
goodie bag 
peach syrup

I'm seriously done now! Seriously.


----------



## beautyaddict1913

bronzebomb said:


> I was that girl!  The one that could not use mineral oil (or anything that was not natural)  But meanwhile I'd have a glass of wine, a Coke, a bag of Doritos.  If we knew what our foods contained, we wouldn't be so picky on the external, but moreso the internal (the things we eat and drink).
> 
> With all that natural stuff my hair was wooly, bushy, and frizzy!  So I gave up the whole "natural only" kick.  Now, I'm not saying I won't purchase natural hair stuff...I do!  But somethings just do not work for my hair.
> 
> I like a more finished look.  Miss Jessie's gives me a finished, more polished look.  Natural products give me a "natural look."  4B hair that shrinks is not easy. I'd love to have a few curls...since that ain't gonna happen I work with what I got.  Miss Jessie's is high...but, i've spent more money on worst products (not hair...Miss Jessie's got the high hair products on lock!  The key to Miss Jessie's is to use it as the label instructs and to remember, if you don't have a curl pattern, no product will give you one.  Every now and then I esperiment to no avail.
> 
> The first picture is Miss Jessie's & the second picture is Qhemet Biologics, the last picture is AfroVeda. My hair looks different.  It behaves differently with "un-natural" products.



Ha! I was natural products only at first too lol. But one time I got a cookie bar at the deli and read the ingredients and I wanted to throw up when I read that one of the ingredients in the bar was propylene glycol. I was like "oh hell naw! Is that ethical?" I don't even put that stuff in my hair. My eating isn't what it should be but I have become more mindful  And I like Ms Jessie's but I only use it a few times a year.


----------



## beautyaddict1913

By the way my trigger came today. I used it after I tea spritzed with Claudies. I like it so far!


----------



## Golden75

The AY code is GIMME25 I had an extra "I" before I edited my post

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Golden75

divachyk said:


> @IDareT'sHair - whacha wanna buy? When will your car be done.
> 
> Lemme tell you how sick I am...last week my necklace broke and I LOST a diamond pendant. Can't find it nowhere! I'm pure sick over it. Sick sick sick, I say.


 

divachyk - Hhope it turns up.  I'm still sick over a diamond tennis bracelet I lost over 15 yrs ago, that my gramma gave. Yeh, it takes me a looonnngg time to get over stuff


----------



## bajandoc86

I'm staying home from work today.....a friend of mine is coming in from Barbados today, and I'm letting her crash at my place for the week. I really really feel like buying something. But the bank is taking FOREVA with sending my new cc.....I can't take it no mo'. I got my eye on some oils, clays, nail polish, herbs, makeup.......I wanna buy errythang.


----------



## Golden75

I'm in the buying mood too.  But I won't.  Need to shop my stash....

I started to re-twist my hair last nite with Mozeke twisting cream.  I think I like it, but since I never used a twist cream, I guess I have nothing to compare it to.  Will try to get another section done tonight.  Need to get this done before my hair start to loc up.

Then I need to figure out a way to wash/cowash/DC without it getting Puff Daddy on me again.


----------



## LuvlyRain3

Thanks Golden75. I just placed my order.


----------



## Golden75

@LuvlyRain3 - whachu get? I gotta list I'm thinking bout  

I need to hurry and put these kinky twists back in.


----------



## LuvlyRain3

Golden75 I got

Cj Argan n olive
Cj curl queen 
Hydratherma naturals protein amino plus
Cr almond jai twisting butter
Opi Dutch'ya just love opi?
Opi Gouda Gouda two shoes


----------



## Golden75

LuvlyRain3 - I gotta cart over there with the same vendors!  I just haven't looked at nail polish, yet....


----------



## Eisani

Golden75 said:


> divachyk - Hhope it turns up.  I'm still sick over a diamond tennis bracelet I lost over 15 yrs ago, that my gramma gave. Yeh, it takes me a looonnngg time to get over stuff


A couple of years ago out of spite, I gave away a 4 carat bracelet . Under normal circumstances I'd never give away jewelry, but the person that bought it was sooo materialistic and had a way of reminding you of what he's bought for you. After we broke up, I gave away most of the sh!t he bought. 


bajandoc86 said:


> I'm staying home from work today.....a friend of mine is coming in from Barbados today, and I'm letting her crash at my place for the week. I really really feel like buying something. But the bank is taking FOREVA with sending my new cc.....I can't take it no mo'. I got my eye on some oils, clays, nail polish, herbs, makeup.......I wanna buy errythang.



Must be nice! I haven't been to Ja since I was a teen, and Barbados in my early 20's. I need a Caribbean vacay. Honestly, I want to work in the Caribbean. I may have to look into that, seriously.


----------



## Seamonster

I used bobeam cheri hibiscus shampoo bar, and this is the first shampoo bar I love. Upon buying 20 or more shampoo bars (just use them for the body), I have noted they leave soap scum on my hair, and it tangles easier than with a liquid shampoo. But this bobeam cheri bar is amazing, it made my hair soft, I was able to detangle with it, lots of suds, and it rinsed pretty clean. 

Yesteurday I woke up from an overnight onion treatment with neem, ACV rinse, washed with bobeams cheri hibiscus poo bar, co washed ends only SD WG, DC'd with SSI BB sealed with Dabur AMLA oil. Finally got a good DC from SSI, it just needed some mineral oil, that dabur got it just right, now I will consider purchasing this one again. Marula/Nettle rinse, Zipporah Beauty Delight my Hair leave in cream, topped with Komaza care califia leave in. My hair came out soft and shiny.


----------



## bronzebomb

I'm scratching like a crackhead! I want to purchase something! CD extended it's free shipping promo until 3/9/2012. (at least I have 10% off)

I am going to see if I can dig my Bee Mine spray out of storage.

ETA:  Went to storage a found the Juicy Bee Mine Spray and Hicks Edges.  For some reason (even as a natural) I think my edges should be smooved down.  

I no longer want to purchase anything.


----------



## Seamonster

I love CD's healthy hair butter. I smell like a incense man when I use it. That was the first line I used when I went natural back in the 1998, lol. Great college memories going down to 43rd street, when I got my student loan money, to pick out my CD product for the month. Dreamed about being able to afford the big tub. The dreads love that incense herbal smell, I believe it was made with them in mind. Back in the day,  it was real scary being a natural. Me and the lady who sold it were the only Afros in town. I will always love Carols daughter.


----------



## Golden75

Seamonster said:


> I used bobeam cheri hibiscus shampoo bar, and this is the first shampoo bar I love. Upon buying 20 or more shampoo bars (just use them for the body), I have noted they leave soap scum on my hair, and it tangles easier than with a liquid shampoo. But this bobeam cheri bar is amazing, it made my hair soft, I was able to detangle with it, lots of suds, and it rinsed pretty clean.
> 
> @Seamonster - I've read good things about her bars. Her prices were reasonable last time I checked too. After I get thru some of these poo's & bars I'll purchase unless she has a sale
> 
> GIRRLLLL I remember getting them student loan checks! Highlight of college
> 
> We probably walked past each other round dem parts of the city


----------



## natura87

I am going to NYC in a few weeks so I might need to take a pass.


----------



## natura87

Why am I looking at Hairveda?


----------



## Eisani

Hmm, I always have better poo bar performance if I acv rinse AFTER the poo bar. No residue/sticky feeling and no tangles. 

With everything I have coming in the mail, I think my itch has been scratched :lol. I'm good on everything.


----------



## Seamonster

My bathroom cabinets are full, my Hair chester drawers and two hair night stands are full. My hair book case is full, I got a few shelving units in the garage, and some extra boxes in the closet. Shelf and drawer in the refrigerator has oils. My mason jars of home made products in the kitchen. I got the nerve to be sitting up here thinking about getting some more. I need to list some stuff in the exchange and quit buying.


----------



## Eisani

Totally OT, but my man is a nut. I can't work a full day w/o getting some kind of text or pic .


----------



## LuvlyRain3

Golden75 what did you end up getting. I feel like I should've gotten more   

From md I got their sweet almond butter body whip and vanilla body whip. I know they won't be whipped but if they are any thing like the murumuru and avocado then I'll love it. That stuff keeps my skin soft and smelling like a shortbread cookie . That green tea and illipe is still hard as a brick


----------



## bronzebomb

This is my "use it up stash" for the month of  March:



Here are my edges (using Edges):



I love this stuff!


----------



## Eisani

Got a free murumuru butter sample from CG. Plan on mixing into something. That stuff his hard as a brick.


----------



## Golden75

LuvlyRain3 said:


> @Golden75 what did you end up getting. I feel like I should've gotten more
> 
> From md I got their sweet almond butter body whip and vanilla body whip. I know they won't be whipped but if they are any thing like the murumuru and avocado then I'll love it. That stuff keeps my skin soft and smelling like a shortbread cookie . That green tea and illipe is still hard as a brick


 

LuvlyRain3 - Nice avatar!  I got nothing man!  I can't do it!  Trying to be strong.  I look, fill up carts, and leave dem suckas!


----------



## LuvlyRain3

Aww thanks Golden75. thats good girl you can be strong for the both of us


----------



## Eisani

My Nordie's and 2 Amazon packages came today . About to go play dress up. Lawd I hope this dress fits


----------



## Seamonster

I got a package today too, must be my argon oil trade. I don't know why I am trading and I need to sell, but I really want some more oils.


----------



## LuvlyRain3

Why the hell did aveyou ship my package with fed ex  if they would've shipped it ups or USPS like they usually do I would have something to open right now. I hate fed ex. I might have to find other alternatives when I move.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Welp.  Another Day and that Durn CD Black Vanilla Smoothie ain't got herrah.  

I am so mad I don't know what to do!

I hate folks tryna' play me. *End Rant*

Anyway, Hi Ladies....


----------



## bajandoc86

I found a local indian store that sells ayurvedic stuff  I ended up buying ish I don't need and already have multiples of. I is a mess


----------



## divachyk

Eisani - 4 carats? Psssh. I don't care how much you twerk my nerves, I'z keeping jewelry. Are you sure you're not sending Boo a pic first? 

bajandoc86, the Caribbean sounds beautiful. I've never been. Would love to go.

bronzebomb, perfect idea to come up with a use up stash for the month. I like that idea and it will keep me focused. 

IDareT'sHair, what is the vendor waiting on, Christmas?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

divachyk

I don't know?  It's been saying "Acceptance" since 02/13.  

So, she is using that as her 'out'.  Trying to tell me I have no grounds to file a Dispute.  

Well, wait until 03/11 and We Gone See.

It has not moved from NJ since 02/13.  I don't even believe she sent it, even though I have that tracking # with it stalled at "Acceptance"


----------



## divachyk

Nothing special in the mail today other than a Vitacost package. I ordered up some Aubrey Organics Rose Mosqueta with a $10 coupon that I had.


----------



## divachyk

IDareT'sHair said:


> @divachyk
> 
> I don't know?  It's been saying "Acceptance" since 02/13.
> 
> So, she is using that as her 'out'.  Trying to tell me I have no grounds to file a Dispute.
> 
> Well, wait until 03/11 and We Gone See.
> 
> It has not moved from NJ since 02/13.  I don't even believe she sent it, even though I have that tracking # with it stalled at "Acceptance"


I smell something fishy IDareT'sHair


----------



## IDareT'sHair

divachyk

I am so Angry (especially when she put that 'block' up).  I will be filing that Dispute promptly on 03/11.

Why would it still be saying "Acceptance"?


----------



## divachyk

IDareT'sHair said:


> @divachyk
> 
> I am so Angry (especially when she put that 'block' up).  I will be filing that Dispute promptly on 03/11.
> 
> Why would it still be saying "Acceptance"?


@IDareT'sHair, make sure you have a detailed account of what transpired so that you can put it in your dispute. Don't want no mess from her.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

divachyk

Did you find a permanent stylist to do your Relaxers?  I remember for a while you were visiting different Salons?


----------



## chebaby

chello ladies
my hair is in a wash and go bun today. i hate doing buns on wet hair but oh well. 

T, i got a review of the kyra hemp for you. i love it. it is very very very moisturizing and the texture is almost like a butte.r i can see people using this as a leave in cream. i love this stuff.
i brushed with the denman today for the firt time in a long time rinsed the conditioner out and then slathered my hair in kbb hair cream, dried for a little in a towel and then bunned.


----------



## chebaby

i will be working on using up hair rules cleansing cream, kyra hemp conditioner, jasmines shea rinse. 
i cant wait to deep condition this weekend with kbb mask.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

Thanks You Little PJ You!  Nice Reivew.

_*imma buy 1-2 morrah when she has another sale*_


----------



## Eisani

divachyk I was young and dumb. You couldn't pay me to give away jewelry now. Btw, I never send pics first  and I never include my face  *wasn't me*

chebaby I love the Kyra's Hemp Conditioner  I would love to use it for cowashing/leave-in in the summer.


----------



## Brownie518

Hey, ya'll!! What's going on? 

I'm sitting here with Trigga on my scalp, relaxing. I used up a Saravun Castor Hair Cream, Hairitage Soft & Creamy Macadamia, and a Claudie's Tiffani Ceramide. Have 1 more backup of each.


----------



## Eisani

I ordered a pound of horsetail butta from CG. Can't wait to try it and experiment. Have an idea for a hair creme.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Eisani  I just came back from making up a Kyra Cart. *didn't hit paynah* I was tryna' get it right at $50.00.

Brownie518  Good Job at Using Stuff up Ms. B!  Can you beweave still no CD's? 

Really lovin' that Hair Trigga' for real tho'.

I just opened my Saravun Broccoli Creme box.  And my AV box.  I have 2 boxes I haven't opened yet.  

I know 1 is Hairveda, not sure what the other one is.erplexed


----------



## divachyk

IDareT'sHair, I finally found a lady I can live with. I still want to self-relax though so that I can be in total control of my hair.

Eisani  re: pics

I just got done working out. Now I'm sitting my heated Brookstone Shiatsu neck/shoulder massager on. I love this thang.


----------



## divachyk

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Eisani  I just came back from making up a Kyra Cart. *didn't hit paynah* I was tryna' get it right at $50.00.
> 
> @Brownie518  Good Job at Using Stuff up Ms. B!  Can you beweave still no CD's?
> 
> Really lovin' that Hair Trigga' for real tho'.
> 
> I just opened my Saravun Broccoli Creme box.  And my AV box.  I have 2 boxes I haven't opened yet.
> 
> I know 1 is Hairveda, not sure what the other one is.erplexed


I haven't heard a peep from AV. Lemme go check my order status. Feels like I ordered a month ago. IDareT'sHair


----------



## IDareT'sHair

divachyk

Mine came w/in Days! 

Remember I was braggin' on AV & now you say this?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Lemme See...So Here's what I'm thinking:

March, April, May
Claudie's Cowashing Conditioners & Marie Dean DC'ers

June, July, August
Hairveda Cowashing Conditioners & Jasmine DC'ers

September, October, November
Curl Junkie Cowashing Conditioners & Purabody, DB, KBB DC'ers

December
Oyin Honey Hemp, SSI, Kyra Cowashing & KBB, Bee Mine, AV DC'ers

My Misc. Treatments will be:
CR Algae
SM Purification
SM Anti-Breakage

I'll come back & write this down.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair

You need to try that Broccoli Cream. 

I'm sitting here looking around, pulling out the stuff that I can use up this month. I'm also making a list of a few staples that I need to restock. I'll be doing that next week and then it might be time for another No Buy session


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518

I can't put down that durn Tri-gg-a' *Lurves it*

What are you thinking about re-stocking on Ms. B?

Lemme write down what I just Posted ^^^^ So I can have a workable plan.

Spring starts in 2 weeks. I know I'll have to add to Claudie Cowashers, because I only have like 4-5. 

They won't last until May. So, I'll finish up that Jessicurl.

And I have 2 Liters of Curls Coconut Sublime I just remembered. I'll add those in somewhere.

SMH.


----------



## LuvlyRain3

So shescentit is having 25% off the 9-15 with free shipping over $75


----------



## IDareT'sHair

LuvlyRain3

Thanks for the post.


----------



## Brownie518

LuvlyRain3 said:


> So shescentit is having 25% off the 9-15 with free shipping over $75




 Hmmm...



IDareT'sHair

Here's my stock up list so far:

2 Black Vanilla Smoothies
1 Monoi Conditioner
3 Motions CPR
1 Anti Snap
1 SSI Tahitian Vanilla
1 SSI Okra Winfrey
1 b.a.s.k. Y.A.M.
1 b.a.s.k. Sweet Manna serum
1 b.a.s.k. Cacao

I might throw some Shi Naturals in there, also.


----------



## divachyk

IDareT'sHair said:


> @divachyk
> 
> Mine came w/in Days!
> 
> Remember I was braggin' on AV & now you say this?


IDareT'sHair - I must be hallucinating. I ordered it on 29 Feb. I swear it feels longer than that. My item is still showing "processing" though, whatever that means.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> Hmmm...
> 
> 
> 
> @IDareT'sHair
> 
> Here's my stock up list so far:
> 
> 2 Black Vanilla Smoothies
> 1 Monoi Conditioner
> 3 Motions CPR
> 1 Anti Snap
> 1 SSI Tahitian Vanilla
> 1 SSI Okra Winfrey
> 1 b.a.s.k. Y.A.M.
> 1 b.a.s.k. Sweet Manna serum
> 1 b.a.s.k. Cacao
> 
> I might throw some Shi Naturals in there, also.


 
@Brownie518

Nice list Ms. B! 

I guess if i were to _re-stock_ it would be:

1 16 ounce SSI Avocado
1 16 ounce SSI Pomegrante
1 16 ounce SSI Okra Winfrey
2 16 ounce Kyra's Hydrating Hemp
2 8 ounce Shi-Naturals Creamy Leave-In 
1 32 ounce Hair Trigger....


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair

...and anyone else...what else do you have from Kyra's?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518

32 ounces Hemp Hydrating = 2 16 ounce Bottles
1 Pomegrante Pomade
16 ounces of Sweet Mango Moisturizer = 2 8 ounce Jars

They all smell absolutely wonderful and the Sweet Mango has Emu Oil


----------



## LuvlyRain3

Oh the code for free shipping is Marchfrship


----------



## IDareT'sHair

LuvlyRain3

Yeah, I had it sitting in my Inbox.  That's nice that there is no Discount Code Needed for the 25%

I may try to place an order around midnight.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Thanks You Little PJ You! Nice Reivew.
> 
> _*imma buy 1-2 morrah when she has another sale*_


 
girl that stuff is yummy. when i first put it on i was like  cause it didnt smooth well for me. but i added more water, then added more conditioner and left it for on 2 minutes. when i went back to detangle my hair was like butta for real. the comb just slipped right on through. 


Eisani said:


> @divachyk I was young and dumb. You couldn't pay me to give away jewelry now. Btw, I never send pics first  and I never include my face  *wasn't me*
> 
> @chebaby I love the Kyra's Hemp Conditioner  I would love to use it for cowashing/leave-in in the summer.


 i think ill be using it this summer too if i dont use it all up by then the smell is really yummy.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

It has gotten EXCELLENT Reviews (100%).  I'm sold.


----------



## LuvlyRain3

IDareT'sHair if I don't get my order in the first day I won't be ordering. I heard the wait times during shescentit sales are crazy.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

LuvlyRain3

My SSI has never taken a long time during Sales.  

Never, Ever.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> It has gotten EXCELLENT Reviews (100%). I'm sold.


 yea i love it. it really is good. it surprised  me too cause i thought it was gonna be just ok. i cant wait to try it as a leave in like E said.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *yea i love it. it really is good. it surprised me too cause i thought it was gonna be just ok.* i cant wait to try it as a leave in like E said.


 
chebaby

Yes.  It sounds wonderful.


----------



## LuvlyRain3

IDareT'sHair every time I'm suppose to try shescentit I end up buying something else  but I remember people complaining about the wait time.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

LuvlyRain3

My _personal_ experience has been: it has never taken a long time to receive my order(s) from SSI during Sales.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I'm kinda tempted to use the Mocha Silk sample I got from @Ltown But I kinda want to save it.

I could finish up a Jar of MD Coffee & Kokum tomorrow instead. *decisions decisions*

I may just go on & finish up the MD Coffee and start on SD Mocha Silk next wash day (Tuesday). 

Can't wait to try it.  Smell reminds me of Purabody Naturals.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair

Try that Mocha Silk, girl!! oke:


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> @IDareT'sHair
> 
> Try that Mocha Silk, girl!! oke:


 
@Brownie518

Girl, I'm on the last corner of that MD Coffee! That's 1 Jar I can throw away tomorrow.  DONE.

@Ltown gave me a nice size sample. Hopefully I'll get 2 DC's out of that Jar.


----------



## Golden75

divachyk said:
			
		

> IDareT'sHair, I finally found a lady I can live with. I still want to self-relax though so that I can be in total control of my hair.
> 
> Eisani  re: pics
> 
> I just got done working out. Now I'm sitting my heated Brookstone Shiatsu neck/shoulder massager on. I love this thang.



I need that massager!  It just sounds goid. Shoot I think the only Brookstone is a good walk from the office.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Lawd I want sumthin'. 

I guess I'll be stayin' up until Midnight to hit PayNah on some SSI.erplexed

I'll get 2 16 ounce Avocado and maybe a Marula Hemp?


----------



## Golden75

LuvlyRain3 said:
			
		

> So shescentit is having 25% off the 9-15 with free shipping over $75



Say what? $75!  I mean yeh I had carts hitting $100 but I really wanted to spend $60 & prayed free ship.  I gots to think on this.... 

Thought about it, I think I can come up with some thangs....

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Finished up:

1 Strong Roots Pimento Oil *no back ups, will not replace* 

Will only replace with _Le' Trig'ga_


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I think Imma take a little Nap and wake up about Midnight and get my SheScentIt.

Hopefully, the prices will be locked & loaded right at 12 since there is no discount code.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby Ltown

Where Ya'll Been?  Now, that I'm ready to take a quick nap, Ya'll back.


----------



## natura87

bronzebomb said:


> This is my "use it up stash" for the month of  March:
> 
> View attachment 140337
> 
> Here are my edges (using Edges):
> 
> View attachment 140339
> 
> I love this stuff!



I see KBN in there...*remembers the Eucalyptus and wett butt smell*


----------



## divachyk

I just hit pay now on the *new ipad*.  I held out and didn't get the ipad 2 so I think I paid my dues and deserve the newest ipad. I'm currently rocking with the original ipad.

@Brownie518, I have Kyra hemp conditioner, pomegrante pomade, sweet mango butter and mango moisturizing cream. Free sample of cupaucu curl cream (think that's what it is called). I've only used the pomegrante. Used it today to be exact. It's very greasy like. It did hold my stray hairs in place though.

@Golden75, I have two massagers from there. Shiatsu Neck massager and Shiatsu Neck/Back massager. Love 'em both.


----------



## Eisani

Marie Dean extended her sale to March 31st?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Just hit Paya-Naha on 2 16 ounce SSI Avocado Conditioners.

The shipping cancelled out the discount.

Eisani

That's good News about MD.


----------



## divachyk

Eisani said:


> Marie Dean extended her sale to March 31st?





IDareT'sHair said:


> Just hit Paya-Naha on 2 16 ounce SSI Avocado Conditioners.
> 
> The shipping cancelled out the discount.
> 
> @Eisani
> 
> That's good News about MD.


@IDareT'sHair and @Eisani - MD extended eh. :scratchch I might give SSI a look. My little bonus check is about to gone baby gone with my recent splurges. Oh heck, only live once, right?


----------



## robot.

i love this thread.  my lil baby stash fits into one drawer, so i like reading all the stuff yall have. i'm just not a PJ, no matter how much fun it looks. i just can't have more than 2-3 products for the same thing at one time, it just don't sit right with my spurrit but bc of Mama T, my hair is gonna be moisturized for a lawnnnng time 

my wishlist is probably mini compared to yalls!


----------



## divachyk

robot. I don't have multiples of much, just things I really like and get good use out of. Most things I buy one of, try it and move on. Now, if it's on sale for dirt cheap (like 50% off), I might buy two, but that's not the norm.


----------



## natura87

Eisani said:


> Marie Dean extended her sale to March 31st?



Say what...


----------



## LuvlyRain3

So MD on sale the whole month??? I must resist. 
Well at least I'll try. I placed a comment on my order asking her not to use fed ex and she complied. Very good customer service.

I'm going to make n ssi cart and if the shipping ain't worth it then I'm just going to go for the 75.


----------



## LuvlyRain3

For some reason not all the items are discounted on the ssi site


----------



## Ltown

Good Morning!

IDareT'sHair, I went to sleep you know I don't stay up to get products. I hope you got what you wanted.


----------



## Shay72

I'm back and I'm exhausted . I have an all day meeting at my supervisor's house so it will be really laid back. I got a speeding ticket on the way to NC . I had a good time with my friend. Her daughter is precious. My friend has BKT'd her hair and she flat irons and uses a curling iron daily and her hair is dyed. It looks healthy though. Imma leave her alone. She liked my hair.

I got my stuff from HH. The scented shea butter is pretty decent. I've had it on my skin for at least 30 minutes and the scent is still there. It has a thick & creamy consistency. I like it. I will tell her she should put some 2 ozs out and see how they sell. I would definitely purchase.


----------



## Golden75

LuvlyRain3 said:


> For some reason not all the items are discounted on the ssi site


 
@LuvlyRain3 - I was about to say the same, but it is. Some show the discount price in red, in the cart, others do not. I'm thinking if you get the 16oz it's not going to show it in red, but the price is reflected in the cart. 16oz Banana Bruele is $17 on sale in the 14.25.

But I am a bit annoyed cause some items will not delete from my cart . I keep hitting X change qty to 0, but that sucka is staying. I logged out, will log back in.

I am almost tempted to pass on the SSI, if I can get this ish out the cart? MD, I think I may grab a thing or 2 before the end of the month. What is the shelf life on MD?


----------



## Golden75

Sheesh SSI!  So I had to send an email.  That sucka WILL NOT delete out of my cart.  Let's see what happens.  

I'll make my list at MD,  SSI my cart is at $91 with discount  but i'm bringing it down.  Will get the Kids Set, Okra W, 16oz Honey rinse, debating on he Avocado, may just get 8oz, never tried this before, and may be the scalp spray.  I need another detangling spray, cause my Oyin ain't gonna last.


----------



## LuvlyRain3

Golden75 I noticed that some of the items had the sale price listed and some items prices changed in the cart. But there were some items that didn't have a listed sale price or a price change in the cart.


----------



## 13StepsAhead

hey divas  my damn internet is out again. You would think I'm in the middle of a 3rd world country. Either way today is hair day, I will:
-Detangle with coconut oil
-Shampoo with bobeam cheris hibiscus
-DC for a few hours with AO blue green algae
-Follow-up with moisture DC overnight mixed with Agave nectar
- re-flat twist to go back under my wig (not sure what I will use just yet)


----------



## Golden75

LuvlyRain3 said:


> @Golden75 I noticed that some of the items had the sale price listed and some items prices changed in the cart. But there were some items that didn't have a listed sale price or a price change in the cart.


 

LuvlyRain3 - Yeh something ain't right, cuz that dayum DC will not come out my cart! 

And MD, trying to get a mock cart/wishlist going, everytime I add something it says my cart is empty.  Nothing will go in the cart.  

Are these signs my arse should not be buying nothing :crystalba


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Merning Ladies...Lawd....Lemme get outta here. 

Gotta drop this durn vehicle off.  Dreading payin' that monneee today......

Anyway Ltown Yeah, I only wanted morrah SSI Avocado for Cowashing.  It's reasonable $11.00 for 16 ounces.  That's a Steal.  Too bad that shippin'  is ig'nant.

Well Ladies, Enjoy the rest of your Day!


----------



## Eisani

Say a little prayer for me ladies. On my way to the emergency room. I believe it's my gallbladder


----------



## crlsweetie912

Eisani said:
			
		

> Say a little prayer for me ladies. On my way to the emergency room. I believe it's my gallbladder



Oh no!!! I hope its not!  If you don't mind, what symptoms are you having?  My son has been having weird episodes and I think that might be it......


----------



## Golden75

Eisani - Feel better!


----------



## 13StepsAhead

Eisani said:


> Say a little prayer for me ladies. On my way to the emergency room. I believe it's my gallbladder


 
Oh Lawd Eisani I'm sending up a prayer for you. That gallbladder stuff ain't no joke I had mine removed when I was 14 I'm almost 25  and I still have issues with my stomach from time to time.


----------



## Golden75

Mad I went into that SD thread.  I want something.  Need to use what I have.  But next sale, I'm getting the Mocha DC


----------



## Seamonster

The Sd WG is wonderful, I would not tell a lie

God bless you Eisani, wow, I didn't know gall bladder caused those kind of issues. One of the ladies at my church just had hers removed, and we been cooking for her for a couple weeks. I thought as soon as she healed she would feel better.


----------



## Golden75

SSI updated the pricing. 

She responded to my email and said to clear cookies.  Did alladat, dayum Brulee still won't budge!


----------



## bronzebomb

I wanted Moisture Mist...but SSI's shipping is too high.  I already slipped and used an unplanned pass with the AfroVeda Curl Define.

I think I'll use a pass every other month...to get the twitch to stop

Off to go look at Halley's Curls.  I'm going to weave my hair (again) for my April hairstyle of the month. [I am trying to keep 1 (one) hairstyle per month.]

At the end of the year, I should have 6 inches of new growth, right? (If I can retain all my hair)


----------



## Golden75

SSI shipping is crazy.  My cart is at $80, it's more than I want to spend, but I won't need anything for quite sometime from them, and now the kids pack is $36, down from $48.  So I'll bite, as long as those 3 Brulee's come out my cart!

Guess I'll wait on MD, cuz I know that will be crazy!  I'll wait for 25% or BF.


----------



## bajandoc86

Will def do that Eisani! Get better soon.


----------



## Ltown

Eisani said:


> Say a little prayer for me ladies. On my way to the emergency room. I believe it's my gallbladder



Eisani, get better and rest.


----------



## Golden75

SSI said they will bump me up in the queue . I wasn't even gonna order today . Just want to see what it would look like.

Said I should be able to edit the cart before final check out.

ETA: I'm not to smart today .  I can edit it at checkout, I was just using that little box.  I thought I hit checkout before and nothing happened erplexed.  Eh, I'll blame it on SSI


----------



## Golden75

So I finally get to edit my cart (stoopid me) and the Honey Rinse and Avocado are gone! So mad. But I guess this would have happened since I really wasn't gonna order today.

These 2 items & the cutie pie was the main reason for ordering!

ETA: Ok, they say its there, it would not allow me to get the 16oz sizes, so I put the 8oz in, it allowed that, but then said I didn't enter all my PP info, which has happened before.  But they emailed me and said they will enter my order in and invoice me.

Quick response time, good cust serv.


----------



## LuvlyRain3

Eisani I hope your issues are minor. My prayers goes out to you. The gallbladder issues can be serious.

Golden75 I think I'm going to hold of on the ssi for a while. I just don't feel like I'm "winning" when it comes to these shipping cost. I put what I want in my cart and with shipping it equals about $70. So I figure I might as well get $75. I'm tossing things in my cart that I don't even want just so I can be as close to $75 as possible. I don't want products sitting around that I have no interest in. I don't want to get extras of anything that I actually want because these are new products I'm trying. If I happen to not like them then I don't want extras laying around. Now I am reminded why I always pass on ssi.


----------



## Golden75

So I got from SSI 16oz Honey rinse & Avocado condish, 8oz Okra W, Cutie Pie Kids set, Moisture Spritz & Scalp Spritz.

Had $23 left from the sale of Wen in my PP acct, so the hit to my checking acct was only $54, didn't feel so bad 

Think I am good, for a while. I hope...


----------



## Golden75

LuvlyRain3 said:


> @Eisani I hope your issues are minor. My prayers goes out to you. The gallbladder issues can be serious.
> 
> @Golden75 I think I'm going to hold of on the ssi for a while. I just don't feel like I'm "winning" when it comes to these shipping cost. I put what I want in my cart and with shipping it equals about $70. So I figure I might as well get $75. I'm tossing things in my cart that I don't even want just so I can be as close to $75 as possible. I don't want products sitting around that I have no interest in. I don't want to get extras of anything that I actually want because these are new products I'm trying. If I happen to not like them then I don't want extras laying around. Now I am reminded why I always pass on ssi.


 

@LuvlyRain3 - get extra and then sell on the exchange . But I feel ya. The only reason I made the quota was the Cutie Pie Set, otherwise I don't need all that either. 

I wish the Lush Butter was ready... let me make sure they didn't update that to instock...

ETA:Lush butter not ready, hopefully there will be a nice sample in my box


----------



## Ltown

Hey Ladies! 

The sales are offset with shipping so you do get a discount it just not enough sometimes. So is the no buy over

I ordered some strawberry moringa tea and had been waiting for 3 weeks really So I emailed them and they said I only ordered 3 boxes and they don't ship small quantity much really don't take my order.


----------



## mkd

Feel better Eisani!


----------



## Golden75

Ltown -  I was wondering the same thing, it started and ended on 2/24 

I think it's back on for me.  I knew I was breaking for SSI. I just deleted a mess of excuses to break N/B again. 

I'm getting back on the horse.  Next buy will be when I lose 10lbs   Lawd only knows when that will happen 

Will exercise for conditioner


----------



## Golden75

And Ltown - did you get you money back?  I would think they would send an email saying the order was too small.  Who are these fools so we know better?


----------



## Seamonster

My thoughts regarding a no buy are conflicted. I want to save my money, and I want :skitzo:.  Happy to admit, I finally got some argan oil, after dreaming of it for 2 years. A dear person traded me for it, yes! I am still on the re no buy!

Oils Wish List
Watermelon 
Pumpkin - Have wanted this one for a long time
Tamanu - Really, really want this
Walnut - restock
Plum
Sunflower - restock
Wheat Germ 

Have to use up my rice bran,  hazelnut and macadamia first, unless somebody has a deal I can not refuse.

I still haven't found an oil to compare to endall


----------



## Eisani

Thanks ladies. On my way home to rest. All tests came back clear so they're not sure if I had food poisoning or if my gallbladder function is "off"- I forgot the term she used for it,  I've been heavily medicated. F/u with my primary dr tomorrow.

Eta: follow up on Monday. I was just repeating what's on my discharge instructions .


----------



## bajandoc86

Warning....VENT:

I feel like f-ing some parents UP sometimes!:hardslap: Some people shouldn't be mothers..... How you gon' feed your baby a toxic substance cause the baby daddy left your crazy arse?!!??! Your INFANT!....I just can't today with this.....


----------



## Golden75

Eisani said:


> Thanks ladies. On my way home to rest. All tests came back clear so they're not sure if I had food poisoning or if my gallbladder function is "off"- I forgot the term she used for it, I've been heavily medicated. F/u with my primary dr tomorrow.
> 
> Eta: follow up on Monday. I was just repeating what's on my discharge instructions .


 
Eisani - Good to hear your heading home.  Get some rest. 
*Now for some Nail News You Can Use!*

Cult Nails has a new collection - presale 3/10-3/15 I think.  $30 for 4 polishes.  I'm not biting on this one, look like dupes: a sheer pink (got 1) a light greenish/blue (got multiple), a peachy/salmony color (got some), a purple flakie (got one, and multiple flakies)

divachyk - you may be interested too.  I posted the link of swatches in the Random Thoughts NF


----------



## Golden75

bajandoc86 said:


> Warning....VENT:
> 
> I feel like f-ing some parents UP sometimes!:hardslap: Some people shouldn't be mothers..... How you gon' feed your baby a toxic substance cause the baby daddy left your crazy arse?!!??! Your INFANT!....I just can't today with this.....


 
bajandoc86 - WHAY THE HAYLLLLLL .  WHAT AN ARSEHOLE!!!! Did someone call po-po?  She need a :210:


----------



## divachyk

IDareT'sHair, I'mma get my car's blower motor repaired in a few weeks and it's about $300. I have yet to experience the joys of a paid off car as something keeps needing repair.

Eisani, praying for a speedy recovery; glad it wasn't the gall bladder 

IDareT'sHair Golden75 bronzebomb, that shipping for SSI is qwazi (crazy). G, I got the cult email. Meh, the swatches are not drawing me in. Thank goodness. What about for you?

bajandoc86, I know it's not funny but when I read your post about jacking up a parent, that was  to me


----------



## Golden75

divachyk - The Cult Nails, did nothing for me.  I first I squealed with delight, then I saw the swatches.  They are pretty colors, if I already didn't have similar.

Not sure why SSI charges so much for shipping, but I did all right.  My order came to $78, but like i said, some where on this forum, if I didn't need the cutie pie set, I wouldn't have bought anything!  But usually she does not offer free ship with her discounts. So, at least she did.  QB free ship threshold is like $80


----------



## divachyk

@Golden75 I kinda wanted the avocado conditioner but meh, we'll see.


----------



## Golden75

divachyk said:
			
		

> @Golden75 I kinda wanted the avocado conditioner but meh, we'll see.



divachyk - I never tried the avocado, but the price was right!  

I needed cowashers. I'm good on every other hair product category

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## divachyk

@Golden75, me too. I was just noticing my cowash stash is low. My DC stash is on point. My sealers/butters are on point. I only have two staple moisturizers so I don't really stockpile them - Bee Mine Luscious and AV Coco Latte.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Well, I took my Car in and they gave me the "Sweetest Loaner" 

Lawd...I wanted to keep that thang!

I gotta stop buyin' products so when this Lease is up I can jump off in one.

Anyway: My Service that I thought was gone be $438+ some change....Ended Up being FREE!

http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=...3MmoDw&usg=AFQjCNFsFXLJnkY8QxwOmxjK-WDNSg0b0Q

My last FREE Service on my Lease!


----------



## divachyk

She shoots and she scooooooores!!!!!  IDareT'sHair


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Eisani said:


> Thanks ladies. On my way home to rest. *All tests came back clear so they're not sure if I had food poisoning or if my gallbladder function is "off"- I forgot the term she used for it, I've been heavily medicated. F/u with my primary dr tomorrow.*
> 
> Eta: follow up on Monday. I was just repeating what's on my discharge instructions .


 

Eisani 

Girl, I was lurkin' @ werk & trippin' on your post.

Anyway.....Glad things came back okay.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Well, Lemme rinse out and get my Steama' going.  I should finish up this Jar of MD Coffee & Kokum tonight.

Glad she extended the Sale, but at this point, I am 'doubtful' if I buy anymore.  *i'd really love too tho'* 

I need to try to make a dent in what I have already, so I can be ready for Jasmine = June, July & August.

What MD I don't use, I'll start back on November/December.  I think she gave it 12-18 month Shelf Life.  As long as it's not open.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

divachyk

Girl...Favor!  I almost kissed that yt Man when he said "Oh You don't owe anything".

I think I hugged him......


----------



## divachyk

SSI Avocado or Honey rinse @IDareT'sHair - which one trumps?


----------



## divachyk

IDareT'sHair said:


> @divachyk
> 
> Girl...Favor!  I almost kissed that yt Man when he said "Oh You don't owe anything".
> 
> I think I hugged him......


Yes, yes, yes...favor is powerful. IDareT'sHair


----------



## chebaby

glad you ok E feel better soon.

what up ladies
today i cleansed with hair rules cleansing cream i think this is gonna be a fail just like that damn conditioner of his too. my hair was not clean at all so i followed up with elucence shampoo, then conditioned with kyra conditioner(im fittin ta buy 2 more bottle cause this stuff is bomb.com status) and my hair felt so silky and moisturized. so since i lost my only hair clip and couldnt pull my hair back i put in some dm dcc in about 4 sections and blow dried on low for about 10 minutes(2 minutes at a time. i would blow dry then stop then start again lol). this is my first time wearing an all out w&g at work and ive gotten compliments on it. i havent looked in the mirror so im not sure what i think of it lol.
what i do know is that if i love it, i may never pull my hair back for work again


----------



## bajandoc86

Golden75.........girlllllll this woman came in here with the most pretentious cow-bawling EVER....talmbout 'my baby!' Heeffaaa iz u for reals? Plus, all she keeps asking about, is where is the father? did he come to see the baby? She wants to talk to him. 

We can't prevent her legally from visiting the baby, but the nurses have to watch her like a hawk. Cause you never know what she might do when your back is turned.

@divachyk I really did feel like stepping in her throat. Lololol


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> Well, Lemme rinse out and get my Steama' going. I should finish up this Jar of MD Coffee & Kokum tonight.
> 
> Glad she extended the Sale, but at this point, I am 'doubtful' if I buy anymore.  *i'd really love too tho'*
> 
> I need to try to make a dent in what I have already, *so I can be ready for Jasmine = June, July & August.*
> 
> What MD I don't use, I'll start back on November/December. I think she gave it 12-18 month Shelf Life. As long as it's not open.


 im right along with you. i cant wait for summer so i can have those nice scents all up in my hair. you sent me a pink sugar that i cant wait to use all the other scents i have are vanillas. vanilla sugar, vanilla this vanilla that


----------



## IDareT'sHair

divachyk  Definitely Avocado.  

I was all set to buy/try Honey Rinse and beautyaddict1913 and a few 'others' said: Don't waste your monnneeeee


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

Hi Ms. Che!  Girl, I don't think I've eva' looked at Hair Rules...now I know I won't.

I had some Hairitage come today.  And that box of Rosemary Tea, but no CD!

That makes me mad every time I think about it.  I will be filing the fastest Dispute eva' Midnight 03/11 fo' sho'.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Didn't finish up the Marie Dean Coffee like I thought I would.  I got 1 mo'.  

But that's good because I only have 1 Jar left & no back ups (and probably won't get any right now).

Probably won't finish up anything this wash.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Hi Ms. Che! Girl, I don't think I've eva' looked at Hair Rules...now I know I won't.
> 
> I had some Hairitage come today. And that box of Rosemary Tea, but no CD!
> 
> That makes me mad every time I think about it. I will be filing the fastest Dispute eva' Midnight 03/11 fo' sho'.


 girl so far hair rules gets a big fat from me.

speaking of packages, i know you think im holding yours hostage lol but im not. i just havent had the time to run to the PO. but i promise i will have it shipped tomorrow or monday
and after i drop your package off imma finally hit up sallyslook: i know i said that a few days ago but this time i mean it)

yea, file your dispute. you been waiting forever.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@chebaby

Gurl Hursh. I know you wouldn't do me like that.  

I just put you on the list with BJ. Regardless, she always comes thru.

I wish Kyra's Ultimate Indulgence would have a Sale. You need to try that _Sweet Mango Moisturizer too_ Che......

@divachyk @Brownie518 And others....the seller has agreed to issue me a refund. She asked if I wanted her to re-send, I told her, at this point, NOOOOOOOOOOOO

So, we'll see. I'll just get my CD from HSN, macy's or Sephora (but I never want that line anyway) I just got it cause durn Ms. B kept talmbout it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My Claudie Shipped and that little bitty stuff I got from that Moisture Balance vendor on Esty.

Lemme email Claudie right quick.  I didn't see that Iman Butter on that list that I ordered at the last minute.erplexed

BRB


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Gurl Hursh. I know you wouldn't do me like that.
> 
> *I just put you on the list with BJ. Regardless, she always comes thru*.
> 
> I wish Kyra's Ultimate Indulgence would have a Sale. You need to try that _Sweet Mango Moisturizer too_ Che......
> 
> @divachyk @Brownie518 And others....the seller has agreed to issue me a refund. She asked if I wanted her to re-send, I told her, at this point, NOOOOOOOOOOOO
> 
> So, we'll see. I'll just get my CD from HSN, macy's or Sephora (but I never want that line anyway) I just got it cause durn Ms. B kept talmbout it.


 what an honor

yea the next person on my list to order from is kyra and more claudie protein. 

T, i want to cd chocolat conditioner and smoothing cream or whatever its called too.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> what an honor
> 
> yea the next person on my list to order from is kyra and more claudie protein.
> 
> *T, i want to cd chocolat conditioner and smoothing cream or whatever its called too*.


 
chebaby

Yeah, this gets great reviews. Brownie518 lurves this too. 

And that Monoi Repair Conditioner also gets great reviews.  But Imma leave CD alone (for now). 

That experience left a bad taste in my mouth.erplexed  I hate goin' rouge with vendors.

And I only wanted it because of Ms. B!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

*Cackles at you thinkin' it's an honor to be up there with BJ*

But....BJ know she can just take my monnneeeeee and I don't say nuffin'.


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair - really, on the Honey Rinse?  I really liked it.  And that was on my relaxed hair.  

I'll let u know if it's still a keeper. I got 16oz 

Glad ur car was free! I know mine won't be.  But I got another 5k to put on, and it gets driven about 10miles a week tops

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Golden75

I probably should have gotten 1 of each, just to try it but decided to just get Avocado instead.erplexed  

If it worked well on your Relaxed Hair, I probably should have tried it.

@chebaby

I just emailed "Kyra's" to see if they are having an Easter Sale _*no shame in the game* _I'll let you know if she responds......


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair said:
			
		

> @Golden75
> 
> I probably should have gotten 1 of each, just to try it but decided to just get Avocado instead.erplexed
> 
> If it worked well on your Relaxed Hair, I probably should have tried it.
> 
> @chebaby
> 
> I just emailed "Kyra's" to see if they are having an Easter Sale *no shame in the game* I'll let you know if she responds......



IDareT'sHair - let me know if u want a sample, when I get it.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75

Thanks G!


----------



## LuvlyRain3

Eisani glad to here you're ok.

My ay came today. That almond jai twist butter is  it kind of reminds me of the sd almond butter only it's lighter and fluffier with a smoother consistency. Everything else was pretty much re-ups.


----------



## divachyk

IDareT'sHair said:
			
		

> divachyk  Definitely Avocado.
> 
> I was all set to buy/try Honey Rinse and beautyaddict1913 and a few 'others' said: Don't waste your monnneeeee



Ta-ta for the tip! IDareT'sHair and beautyaddict1913

ETA: Well dang Golden75 you had to go and give it props.


----------



## Shay72

My hair misses the steamer.  I usually steam 2x/wk. I've missed 2 steams now. I'm thinking it should be here by Monday. I will be using a few plastic caps, hydracap, and bonnet on Sunday to try and get the steam experience.

I'm gonna order the Claudie tea spritz. Ya'll see how I stretched that pass for like a week. But I will say everything had to do with coffee or tea. So I was on a mission . Next pass will be for the CJ sale @ Easter.


----------



## Shay72

Eisani
Happy to hear you are okay.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Hey Ya'll &.... @robot. @Brownie518 Cause ya'll asked

Tiiva is having 40% on her Conditioner & Moisturizers Code = *MARCH* It's for 2 days only!


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair said:
			
		

> Hey Ya'll &.... @robot. @Brownie518 Cause ya'll asked
> 
> Tiiva is having 40% on her Conditioner & Moisturizers Code = MARCH It's for 2 days only!



40% 

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Golden75

I haven't even open the Tiiva do, use the leave-in once.  40% is very tempting.  Dayum' is it going on now? Lawd  why??

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Seamonster

Oh Lawd, I was trying to be strong on this re no buy  40% is so deliciously tempting. Think I will just go look.


----------



## divachyk

Is it normal for vendors to keep dropping sale after sale. I thought sales mainly surrounded big events. Guess I was wrong.


----------



## chebaby

yea T, let me know what she say lmao. if theres a sale i may just order everything she got

sunday i think imma pre poo with HV methi(just the protein part) then shampoo then use kbb hair mask. i think imma do a w&g with either cj PP or ohm sweet hair pudding


----------



## Seamonster

I just wanted the hemp growth butter, I have the oil, so I decided to wait until BF. Whew, that was a test, I feel like I can make it now.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Golden75 @Brownie518 @Ltown (I think LTerplexed)

Ya'll @curlyhersheygirl Paid & Can't Post. I know this just happened to Ya'll. What did ya'll do?

I notified someone. Is there anything else you all can recommend?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@chebaby

I want 1-2 Hydrating Hemp, 1 Sweet Mango Hair Creme & 1 Pomegrante Pomade. And maybe the Coconut Milk. 

That Capuacua Curl Creme also sounds good, but it sounds like it specifically for Naturals.

ETA:  Imma pull out my Methi Set when I finish up this Dudley's. (the Rebuilder & the Creme Protein)


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair said:
			
		

> @Golden75 @Brownie518 @Ltown (I think LTerplexed)
> 
> Ya'll @curlyhersheygirl Paid & Can't Post. I know this just happened to Ya'll. What did ya'll do?
> 
> I notified someone. Is there anything else you all can recommend?



IDareT'sHair - email Bev [email protected]. They had to cxl my membership, and ref. then I registered & paid

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Golden75

Good thing Tiiva no longer has me registered. How imma buy something I got at home & never tried.  A mess!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Golden75

I lurve both the Coffee & Capucua Deep Conditioner & the Green Tea Moisturizer.  

And right nah, I'm down for anything w/Coffee. 

That Green Tea Moisturizer did me right last summer.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I just heard that when I placed my order, for SSI it only took 15% off. 

That there was a 'glitch' in the ordering system that just got fixed late afternoon.

I think SSI Owes me some Monneeee.  I just emailed her for an Adjustment.


----------



## Ltown

Golden75, i did get my money back. Crazy the site doesn't specified quantity.


----------



## 13StepsAhead

Hey ladies used up a AO Blue green algae and finally finished the large sized bobeam Cheri's hibiscus poo bar.


----------



## Eisani

Good moning ladies. I'm feeling MUUUUCH better today, just a slight headache. Boo is trying to get me to eat something now. One package came yesterday, but I wasn't counting that because it was a new case for dd's Kindle Fire.

Golden75 I saw that Cult Nails email and was underwhelmed. Pretty, but like you said, no standouts in the bunch. Can't beat the price though. Just polish my nails w/Nina Pro Ink-ling, thinking of using one of my cheeky/sherry plates.


----------



## Eisani

I made an SSI cart and X'd out when I saw the discount in comparison to the shipping. Sit.down. she knows she can keep the free ship with the sale price . Girl boo.


----------



## LuvlyRain3

Eisani this was my issue. I think I'm going to pass on the sale. I've never tried ssi so I can't miss what I've never had


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Eisani

I did hear back from her last night about being overcharged.  The 16 ounces rang up at 15% instead of 25%. erplexed

curlyhersheygirl  Good Catch Curly & thanks for bringing that to my attention.

She said once my order is processed she would 'refund' my moneeee.

There is something going on with the ordering system and they are working through getting it fixed.

Oh Well.......


----------



## Eisani

LuvlyRain3 I love SSI, but not the shipping. $12 domestic? That cancelled out the discount. No thanks.


----------



## Seamonster

Eisani how are you doing girl, been a little concerned, is everything ok?


----------



## natura87

IDareT'sHair said:


> Hey Ya'll &.... @robot. @Brownie518 Cause ya'll asked
> 
> Tiiva is having 40% on her Conditioner & Moisturizers Code = *MARCH* It's for 2 days only!



I'm mad she has 4 items in her entire store.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

natura87

Gurl Hush!


----------



## Eisani

I'm better Seamonster, thanks for asking.

IDareT'sHair, where do we enter the code on Tiiva?


----------



## Eisani

Nvm, found where to enter code. $10.75 to ship?? Got dammit if these vendors don't have a seat!! Irked.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Eisani said:


> I'm better @Seamonster, thanks for asking.
> 
> @IDareT'sHair, *where do we enter the code on Tiiva?*


 
Eisani

You have to sign In (establish an account if you don't have one) and then it asks you if you have a Discount Code then type it in.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Eisani said:


> *Nvm, found where to enter code. $10.75 to ship??* Got dammit if these vendors don't have a seat!! Irked.


 
Eisani

Oh, didn't see this post.  

Yeah, Imma pass.  Although I do Lurve that Coffee & Capuacau & the Green Tea Moisturizer.


----------



## Shay72

I'm on my last pack of viviscal and I don't plan to repurchase. Taking the horsetail and the vivisical is too much for my body. So I plan to stick with the horsetail (silica) and topical growth aides. I will up my dose.

ETA: I didn't even think about the fact that I drink protein shakes 5-6 days a week and I've been doing this for at least a year now. Brought that up because I just read that in a thread with MissAlinaRose. Beautiful hair and great progress in 4 years.


----------



## LuvlyRain3

i think im going to get some more MD  that peach honey syrup is calling me.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72

Shay, did you ever get/try Hairitage's "Jar of Joe?"  If so, what did you think about it?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72

Nevermind.  I just saw your Post in the Tea/Coffee Thread.

That's some good stuff.


----------



## Shay72

Claudie is so sweet. She told me she was planning to surprise me with a tea anyway !


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72 said:


> Claudie is so sweet. She told me she was planning to surprise me with a tea anyway !


 
Shay72

That is Sweet!  

I was thinking about buying a Bottle, but I think I need to use the Teas I have already.

Shi-Naturals x3
Claudie x1
Hydra-Silica x1
Own Tea Blend


----------



## Shay72

Yeah I will have a few too:

Hydrasilica
Claudie's
my own growth mix
my own conditioning/shine mix
coffee/tea mix


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Shay72

I'm glad it's Spritzin' Weather. 

I'll also be rotating:

Hydratherma Naturals Follicle Booster
Afroveda's Blueberry Pomegrante Silkening Spritz
Oat Straw & Horsetail Spritz from Bear Fruit Hair

*wish i had a bottle of Oyin Juices & Berries*


----------



## Shay72

IDareT'sHair
Oh yeah I also have:

Oyin's Juices & Berries
SSI Tahitian Vanilla Leave In
SM Yucca & Boboab Moisture Mist
SM Coconut & Hibiscus Shine & Moisture Mist
Claudie's Braid Spray
Claudie's Leave In Conditioning Mist
My distilled water & oil spritz

I'm still working on my spring/summer reggie but I do think I will use the tea spritzes & tea/coffee spritzes on wet or damp hair. I will use the others on dry hair to moisturize at night or to refresh my hair throughout the day.


----------



## chebaby

chello ladies
im so bored cause i have no where to go so illbe in the house all day today.

anyway my second day hair looks pretty darn good i cant wait to do my hair tomorrow though. imma look through all my products today to see how many proteins i have.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72 said:


> @IDareT'sHair
> Oh yeah I also have:
> 
> Oyin's Juices & Berries
> SSI Tahitian Vanilla Leave In
> SM Yucca & Boboab Moisture Mist
> SM Coconut & Hibiscus Shine & Moisture Mist
> Claudie's Braid Spray
> *Claudie's Leave In Conditioning Mist*
> My distilled water & oil spritz
> 
> *I'm still working on my spring/summer reggie but I do think I will use the tea spritzes & tea/coffee spritzes on wet or damp hair. I will use the others on dry hair to moisturize at night or to refresh my hair throughout the day.*


 
Shay72

I have that as well. 

And 'several' Oil Spritz's. i.e. Darcy's & SM Exlir.

Spring/Summer Spritz Regi sounds good. *takes notes*


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby  Hey Ms. Che!  Yeah...how MANY Proteins Do You Have???

curlyhersheygirl  Looks Like Ms. Curly is back????  Hi Curly!


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby  Hey Ms. Che!  Yeah...how MANY Proteins Do You Have???
> 
> @curlyhersheygirl  Looks Like Ms. Curly is back????  Hi Curly!


hey T, girl i dont think i have enough lol. ill be playing in my stash all day since i have nothing else to do.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ltown Shay72

I picked up some loose Roobis Tea (foolin' with Ltown sending me that Roobis for drinkingerplexed)

And I was looking at Catnip.  Shay, what is Catnip for?  I know you & Brownie518 use Catnip in your blends.

OT:  I think my Claudie came today!

I got:
Tropical Creme Rinse
Hair Revitalizer
Iman Butter
Frappe


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> hey T, girl i dont think i have enough lol. *ill be playing in my stash all day since i have nothing else to do.*


 
chebaby

I was in mine earlier today, and what I thought was gone be playin' looked/felt like it was turning into work (so I came back in the house)


----------



## Shay72

@IDareT'sHair
My oil spritzes are SM Elixir and SSI's Carrot & Pumpkin Seed Defrizzer. Well the SSI is in an applicator bottle but I will be swtching it up. At some point I will make a ceramide oil spritz. The coffee oil is looking good. It's been sitting for a little over a week now. It's gonna be skroooong because it has a lot of coffee in it.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> I was in mine earlier today, and *what I thought was gone be playin' looked/felt like it was turning into work *(so I came back in the house)


 i know what you mean.

i need to buy something


----------



## Shay72

IDareT'sHair
You know what's a shame? I forgot I bought catnip tea . I bought it based on Choctaw's post. Lemme go look. Someone asked her the same question.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72 said:


> @IDareT'sHair
> My oil spritzes are SM Elixir and SSI's Carrot & Pumpkin Seed Defrizzer. Well the SSI is in an applicator bottle but I will be swtching it up. At some point I will make a ceramide oil spritz. *The coffee oil is looking good. It's been sitting for a little over a week now. It's gonna be skroooong because it has a lot of coffee in it.*


 
Shay72

It is gone be skrong.... 

How long are you letting it infuse?  You said you were going to use HV Cocosta as a 'base'?  How does it smell?

I was thankin' bout doing some with EVOO as a base.  Did you use whole beans or Grounds?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72 said:


> @IDareT'sHair
> You know what's a shame? *I forgot I bought catnip tea .* I bought it based on Choctaw's post. Lemme go look. Someone asked her the same question.


 
Shay72

Ladies & Gentlemen here you have it:  PJ-ism at it's finest.


----------



## Eisani

Since I don't know how to be still, I tried to go to the mall . Got there and made it through 3 stores before I became exhausted. I'm back on the couch, about to take a nap. Got dd's tennis equipment though .


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

Girl....I got to arranging bottles and stuff and got tired & came in to take a break.... 

I also unpacked 2 unopened boxes which were both Hariveda.

I had some goodies inside each box.  1 Hydrasilicia Spritz & 1 Asha Omega Oil.  (How nice of BJ).


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Eisani

Girl, Sit your tail down somewhere, rest and let folks wait on you Hand & Foot.

Oh, & No Cooking Tomorrow.

Also, you need to call in sick Monday.


----------



## chebaby

Eisani said:


> Since I don't know how to be still, I tried to go to the mall . Got there and made it through 3 stores before I became exhausted. I'm back on the couch, about to take a nap. Got dd's tennis equipment though .


i feel ya. i said i was gonna stay in the house all day but im going crazy. i think im about to head to the mall. i got a $25 bloomingdales giftcard only thing i can get with that is some mac makeup which is exactly what imma get lol.


----------



## Shay72

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Shay72
> 
> It is gone be skrong....
> 
> How long are you letting it infuse? You said you were going to use HV Cocosta as a 'base'? How does it smell?
> 
> I was thankin' bout doing some with EVOO as a base. Did you use whole beans or Grounds?


I'm thinking 2 weeks because I see alot of separation already. I used coffee grounds and it looks like most of them have risen to the top. I did use Cocasta. It smells good. Basically what I expected. Cocasta with a strong coffee smell.



IDareT'sHair said:


> @Shay72
> 
> Ladies & Gentlemen here you have it: PJ-ism at it's finest.


----------



## Eisani

IDareT'sHair boo tried to come get me from the mall until I told him I was too tired to wait and I didnt want to leave my car there. It's hard for me to be still. 

_somebody_ told my mom I snuck out, now she's over here . Snitches get stitches. 

I'm already off Monday.


----------



## Ltown

IDareT'sHair said:


> Ltown Shay72
> 
> I picked up some loose Roobis Tea (foolin' with Ltown sending me that Roobis for drinkingerplexed)
> 
> And I was looking at Catnip.  Shay, what is Catnip for?  I know you & Brownie518 use Catnip in your blends.
> 
> OT:  I think my Claudie came today!
> 
> I got:
> Tropical Creme Rinse
> Hair Revitalizer
> Iman Butter
> Frappe




IDareT'sHair, good for you that chai is too spicy for me.   I like red roobios.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Imma check my mail.  It says Claudie is "Out for Delivery" but that was like at 9 a.m. so it should be here.

Speaking of make-up, I had to go back to the Dealer this a.m.  They found my Make-Up Bag in the Loaner Car.

*I guess I got too carried away in it*


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ltown

Girl I love Chai Tea.  So, it will be nice in the a.m. to start my day with a Cup. *Thanks* 

Then I got to thinkin', maybe I can add some Roobis to my Tea Blend, so I bought some Loose Roobis.  

I think it's either 1 or 3 ounces (I can't remember).  I'll add it to my next Blend.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Eisani said:


> @IDareT'sHair boo tried to come get me from the mall until I told him I was too tired to wait and I didnt want to leave my car there. It's hard for me to be still.
> 
> *somebody told my mom I snuck out, now she's over here . Snitches get stitches. *
> 
> *I'm already off Monday.*


 
@Eisani

Hmp. I'm glad MamaE is over there. That's what You Get..... ha, ha

_*cackles at snitches get stitches_....betta' leave folks alone*

Good. And you bet not leave the house Monday.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72

I might try it.  Did you heat up the Oil?  Or did you just dump it and let nature take it's course?

Imma do mine w/Olive.  Lemme see if I got any.  I know I got Coffee.

I'm going to look now. *runs out the room to the kitchen*

I have a small Crock Pot that was a Potpourri Burner.  I could heat it up in that (if it's suppose to be heated).

Lemme know.


----------



## HanaKuroi

All this thread has done is make me buy more products. Now I want to mix up products. It is contagious. Y'all are all sick. Now I have had a relapse. I am a bigger junkie than before. Now I know the difference between the cheap stuff and the good stuff. I get all thirsty for products I don't even wait for sales anymore.  I am not even waiting for payday. I have packages coming weekly or biweekly. 

Now I am about to buy a huge waterfall showerhead with a detachable smaller showerhead. Just for my hair!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72 Ltown

Okay, Shay & LT here's what I did.  I didn't have enough Olive Oil, so I poured in what I had and added some Coconut Oil.

Added Coffee Grounds, (Pure Columbian) now I have it in the Crock Pot.  Imma let it simma' down and unplug and let sit for 2 weeks.

Does that sound right/good?  Hopefully, I can get a 4 or 8 ounce bottle.  Probably closer to 6 ounces tho' after everything is done.


----------



## Ltown

IDareT'sHair said:


> Shay72 Ltown
> 
> Okay, Shay & LT here's what I did.  I didn't have enough Olive Oil, so I poured in what I had and added some Coconut Oil.
> 
> Added Coffee Grounds, (Pure Columbian) now I have it in the Crock Pot.  Imma let it simma' down and unplug and let sit for 2 weeks.
> 
> Does that sound right/good?  Hopefully, I can get a 4 or 8 ounce bottle.  Probably closer to 6 ounces tho' after everything is done.



IDareT'sHair, wow you are mixing! Are you using tea bag or cheese cloth?  I always use coffee beans less mess to squeeze out the oil.   everythings looks good!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ltown

I think I messed up.  I did not put the Grounds in a Tea Bag.  I just dumped errthang in the Crock Pot.....

It looks dark & gritty.  And I didn't think about (until after I did it)that the Coconut Oil will most likely solidify.

Lawd...Sounds like Imma have a mess.  erplexed

See.........That's why I don't mix.


----------



## Ltown

IDareT'sHair said:


> Ltown
> 
> I think I messed up.  I did not put the Grounds in a Tea Bag.  I just dumped errthang in the Crock Pot.....
> 
> It looks dark & gritty.  And I didn't think about (until after I did it)that the Coconut Oil will most likely solidify.
> 
> Lawd...Sounds like Imma have a mess.  erplexed
> 
> See.........That's why I don't mix.



IDareT'sHair,  coffee grounds are messy anyway, i thought you might have used something, even a coffee filter. I used them and tape it close. Getting the oil out of that is going to be nessy, sorry olive oil ain't cheap.  I like mixing save money most of all the teas, coffee, and growth oils are the same and the mixing is easy.  I'm cheap i just read the ingredients and mix away, its so much cheaper.  I'm not knocking vendors because folks like you who don't like it can still buy them.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ltown

Any Idea on what I should do? 

Geezus Lemme go in here & look at it.

I think I'll:

Put a Nylon Knee High over a cup & pour it into the cup.


----------



## Ltown

IDareT'sHair said:


> Ltown
> 
> Any Idea on what I should do?
> 
> Geezus Lemme go in here & look at it.
> 
> I think I'll:
> 
> Put a Nylon Knee High over a cup & pour it into the cup.



IDareT'sHair, you can savage it just extra work, use cheese cloth and nylon after you finish brewing to squeeze out the oil.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Ltown

Next time, I'll Stuff the Coffee into one of my Cheesecloth Tea Bags and drop it in the Oil. 

DUH..... Why didn't I think of that before I did this mess?

I'm not giving up.....I will make this again......


----------



## Shay72

IDareT'sHair Ltown
Girl I ain't use nothing so I guess my oil is gonna be a mess too but mine looks like it is separating and rising to the top. When the girl said she used a coffee filter in the Coffee & Tea Rinses thread I thought she meant after the fact. Oh well, mess this time and next time I will use my tea bags or a coffee filter .


----------



## Shay72

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Shay72
> 
> I might try it. Did you heat up the Oil? Or did you just dump it and let nature take it's course?
> 
> Imma do mine w/Olive. Lemme see if I got any. I know I got Coffee.
> 
> I'm going to look now. *runs out the room to the kitchen*
> 
> I have a small Crock Pot that was a Potpourri Burner. I could heat it up in that (if it's suppose to be heated).
> 
> Lemme know.


Didn't heat nothing up. Off all the people to try to be mixtresses we are the wrong ones . We will get it right though .


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Shay72 

And next time, I will put the Coffee in the Cheesecloth Tea Bags and Place it in with the Oils and simmer that way.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Shay72

The Knee-High over the Coffee Cup thang looks like it's working. 

But yes....next time we'll get it right. 

And I got 50-11 of them Cheesecloth Tea Bags too.

I guess I was a little too eager.

I will be trying it again. Especially with the price of Coffee Oil.


----------



## Seamonster

Shay72 said:


> IDareT'sHair
> You know what's a shame? I forgot I bought catnip tea . I bought it based on Choctaw's post. Lemme go look. Someone asked her the same question.



Did you ever find out why we bought that catnip tea?erplexed


----------



## Shay72

Seamonster said:


> Did you ever find out why we bought that catnip tea?erplexed


 
Nope I'm about to mention choctaw and ask her now. What are the benefits of catnip tea? TIA.


----------



## Ltown

Shay72 said:


> Didn't heat nothing up. Off all the people to try to be mixtresses we are the wrong ones . We will get it right though .





IDareT'sHair said:


> @Shay72
> 
> And next time, I will put the Coffee in the Cheesecloth Tea Bags and Place it in with the Oils and simmer that way.



IDareT'sHair, shay, you both will get it. I so happy to see T mixing. You'll get better and save $$ to buy other things this is why i don't buy alot of growth oils.  I have all the oils, and eo except cayenne pepper.  I have too many oils (grapeseed, sunflower, avacodo, almond) i don't think all is open but olive oil is the master pentrating oil i want to use the most.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ltown said:


> @IDareT'sHair, @shay, you both will get it. *I so happy to see T mixing. You'll get better and save $$ to buy other things this is why i don't buy alot of growth oils.* I have all the oils, and eo except cayenne pepper. I have too many oils (grapeseed, sunflower, avacodo, almond) i don't think all is open but *olive oil is the master pentrating oil i want to use the most.*


 
@Ltown

Girl I ain't mixin' nothing. 

But that Oil @Shay72 was making sounded sooooo good. It made me want to make some.

Tis All.


----------



## Seamonster

Ltown so olive oil is a better penetrating oil too bad it taste so good. I purchased 32 oz for my hair, but I have been dipping it on bread. The hardest part about oils is that I am so greedy, I had 32 oz of walnut oil for my hair, but it made the best walnut cranberry salad dressing. In fact I am enjoying raw carrots with a lite dressing of hemp/rice bran oil and rice vinegar at the moment. That hazelnut smells tasty too. Well, hopefully, these oils can do something for my hair from my stomach.


----------



## Shay72

Okay this site is getting on my nerves.


----------



## beautyaddict1913

Hello ladies. Logged in on the app so I have to come back and thank posts. I am loving my sew-in!







Right now I plan to take it down in May and I will probably keep getting installs until September or October. Can y'all believe we spring forward already? We ain't fell back but for 3 months look like! (that was very country so hopefully y'all understand but Idk how else to say it lol)


----------



## Eisani

beautyaddict1913 pretty! Btw, I understood your post perfectly.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Wait!  We don't Sprang Forward tonight do we?

beautyaddict1913 Love your 'install'. And your Make-Up looks Fierce. 

Didn't understand, but I'm sure it's funny.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Eisani

What's with all the random-ness? ........  Folks tryna' slip in the back door.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72

I put my jacked-up oil into 4 ounce bottles.  Next time I will do the 2 Weeks Steep thang.

I've already put the next batch of Coffee in a Tea Bag so I don't forget.

It made about 12 ounces of Oil (and I wasn't expecting that).  I'll use it tomorrow and most of next week.

I'm getting a T/U on Tuesday and you can't use the Trigga' 2 days before & 2 days after.


----------



## Shay72

IDareT'sHair said:


> Wait! We don't Sprang Forward tonight do we?
> 
> @beautyaddict1913 Love your 'install'. And your Make-Up looks Fierce.
> 
> Didn't understand, but I'm sure it's funny.


 
We do sprang forward tonight.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72 said:


> *We do sprang forward tonight.*


 

Shay72

Lawd....We Sprangin' Early Ain't We????????


----------



## Eisani

IDareT'sHair I wish I knew . I was wondering the same thing. Just random.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Eisani said:


> @IDareT'sHair *I wish I knew . I was wondering the same thing. Just random.*


 
Eisani

And tryin' to get comfortable.  Go on...............

Send 1 in & if they manage to stay, another one try to get in.

Lawd where is Charz & La Colocha?


----------



## HanaKuroi

Do you have a fine mesh strainer? Just place it over a bowl and pour.


----------



## HanaKuroi

Ooooooh am I the random one? Sorry, I was just excited.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Eisani

Er..Um...*cough* My Claudie came today.  

I haven't smelled anything yet tho'.


----------



## beautyaddict1913

Y'all know what they say....throw a rock and the first dog hit hollas....


----------



## IDareT'sHair

beautyaddict1913 said:


> Y'all know what they say....*throw a rock and the first dog hit hollas....*


 
beautyaddict1913
   You have the funniest sayin's 

Girl You keep me laffin'.

So, how are you gone take care of your hair underneath?  Spritz & Oil or what?

What will you do and how often will you have to get it tightened (or whatever they do).


----------



## Brownie518

I see ya'll trynna act up tonight... 


I'm at work tonight with a funky attitude (as usual). I'm a bit tired, I guess. 

I finished up my 8oz MD Peach Syrup, have a 12oz backup that came yesterday.  She gave me two samples, the Babassu Peach Kernel Delicate Hair butter (nice) and a brick perplexed) of the Twist & Loc butter. 

Eisani - I'm glad you're feeling better. Get some rest!!!!!


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> Hey Ya'll &.... @robot. @Brownie518 Cause ya'll asked
> 
> Tiiva is having 40% on her Conditioner & Moisturizers Code = *MARCH* It's for 2 days only!





natura87 said:


> *I'm mad she has 4 items in her entire store.*


----------



## beautyaddict1913

IDareT'sHair they put a net over my braids so I can't get to them like I want to. I will def. oil with trigger but idk about being able to spritz. I will go in for maintenance every 3 to 4 weeks. It will be interesting to see how long I keep this hair. But I'm not missing my hair at all right now. I was becoming frustrated!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

I'm glad it came.  I haven't received a notice yet. 

I asked for a sample of that Sweet Honey Argan Oil Blend. 

We'll see if I get it.

My Claudie came today as well.  I haven't smelled the Frappe yet.erplexed


----------



## bajandoc86




----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


>


 
Brownie518

Wasn't that Ugly?.....

beautyaddict1913

It looks very cute beauty.  What you think about that Trigg'a


----------



## bajandoc86

The hair store I frequent which sells the brands I see online (curl junkie, jane carter, giovanni etc) are now carrying Jessicurl Too Shea in the 32 oz pump bottle. I have sample of that too shea for months now and haven't tried it. I think Imma use it soon, see how I like. If I love it, I may get that 32 oz.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

bajandoc86

Oooo I lurve Too Shea!....


----------



## Brownie518

I'm going to make a small list of things that I really want/need tonight so I can get down when we get our bonus. I'm not getting too many things, though...

I need some polishes and sandals, too, though


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

Um...So, what's on that small list?

Shay72

My little messed up Coffee oil is Skrong and it ain't been sitting no week...


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> Um...So, what's on that small list?
> 
> @Shay72
> 
> My little messed up Coffee oil is Skrong and it ain't been sitting no week...



....not much


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *....not much*


 
Brownie518

Ok.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518

Gone Gurl and get busy with that Bonus.

I still want a 32 ounce Tri-GGa, but I want them to have a Sale/Discount.

Maybe Easter? (I should ask them)  

I also hope Kyra has one. Already asked.


----------



## divachyk

Wzup Ladies!!! 
I've been running all day. Purchased a new storm door today.  $$$$$$ *sigh*

My hair feels crunchay (crunchy). That (eta: ooops meant DM not MD) Miracul wasn't all that fabulous for my hair. I will mix it up with something else for a better experience next time around.

@beautyaddict1913 - simply beautiful chica! I totally understood you. You know I'm from those country neck of the woods.


----------



## divachyk

Use ups for March:
DM Miracurl (fo sho!)
Wheat germ oil
Shea Restorative Mask
Enso Serum
Tiiva Growth Serum


----------



## Shay72

I finished my grapeseed oil. No back up but definitely a repurchase. I also finished a jar of Shea Moisture's Anti Breakage Masque. I have at least 1 back up for that.


----------



## choctaw

Shay72 said:


> Nope I'm about to mention choctaw and ask her now. *What are the benefits of catnip tea? TIA.[*/QUOTE]
> 
> Shay72
> 
> reduces split ends & breakage


----------



## Raspberry

Hi Ladies 

I almost done with a jar of KeraPro restorative and the matching shampoo, but I have more where those came from , Sally only puts those on sale maybe 1-2 times a year..gotta get it in.

I've been doing pretty good on a low/no-buy but I started out today on the hunt for a non-sulfate shampoo I could buy locally and got distracted   First of all, why is it so hard to find Creme of Nature Argan Oil Shampoo. I broke down and went to the BSS (hated it) and could not believe that one of the ladies working there (black woman) had never heard of Argan oil spinning.  I also asked her about good shampoos and she recommended Pantene or Dark 'n Lovely  I left with Queen Helene's Garlic Shampoo.. not what I came for but it has a simple formula with garlic high on the list and it's cheap, maybe it'll be useful deep into a relaxer stretch to combat shedding. Guess I'll have to order the CON Argan Oil 'poo online *sigh*.

I made it to Ulta eventually and was pleasantly surprised, I've been sleepin on their clearance items.

I picked up the 25 oz Tigi Catwalk Honey & Oatmeal Shampoo for damaged hair - the ingredients look very promising and it was $9.99.

I also scored 16oz Mario Badescu Glycolic Grapefruit Cleansing Lotion (4% glyc. acid) for $16. That should last me a good while and I'm trying to get serious about treating my acne scars/dark marks.


----------



## beautyaddict1913

IDareT'sHair said:


> Brownie518
> 
> Wasn't that Ugly?.....
> 
> beautyaddict1913
> 
> It looks very cute beauty.  What you think about that Trigg'a



Thank u IDareT'sHair that trigga is yummy! My hair loves black tea and castor oil so we love the trigga lol


----------



## divachyk

Quite offended. Still haven't received my body butter from KBN! natura87 I will be emailing her yet again. The way she was talking, I'd receive my butter by the end of the week. Yeah ok, totally wasn't the case.


----------



## Shay72

So 5/19 is the first National Natural Hair Meetup Day and Koils by Nature will be hosting an event. Right now I'm hoping someone else in the DMV will hold an event so I will have a choice but we shall see. They will be having them all over the country so here is the website. www.nnhmd.com.

I will be in ATL 3/29-4/1 to visit a friend. My first time ever. Any suggestions on places I have to go? 

Thanks choctaw!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Mernin' Ladies

Just massaged in some Janky-Stanky Home-made Coffee Oil.

@Shay72 what's the status? Are you still infusin' your blend?

Mine is skrong right now, maybe because I did the crock pot thing. I can't imagine how SKRONG it would be with Crock Pot + 2 weeks.


----------



## Shay72

IDareT'sHair
 that stuff is sitting at least another week.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Shay72

It had solidifed this a.m. But I ran hot water over one of the bottles and applied. I know exactly what to do next time. 

I will be using that Oil as a pre-poo as Choctaw suggested. It's a bit _too Skrong_ to be wearing out in public.

Have you gotten all your Teas yet? I wanted some Marshmallow Root, but I think I may just work with what I got.

Horsetail
Nettle
Burdock Root
Moringa
Saw Palmetto
Rosemary
Blue Malva *flowers*
Hibiscus *flowers*
Calendua *flowers*
Roobis
Curly's Ulitmate Blend from @curlyhersheygirl

Should last me through Summer.


----------



## Shay72

IDareT'sHair
I think they're sitting over at the condo office because I got a package notice. We shall see. I hope to be tea spritzing and steaming by Wednesday. Oh yeah I will be using my tea spritzes and coffee/tea spritzes under my dc's too.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72

Yeah, that Steama' better hurray up get here. 

Hopefully, you'll be back on Wednesday.


----------



## divachyk

Shay72 Njoy lives in Atlanta. Think Janet' lives there also. I only visit there but last time I visited, it was pre-LHCF. I will be reaching out to them when I travel there later in the year. As for food, we always go to Gladys Knight Chicken & Waffle if you like soul food. We get the fried chicken.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I need to put some of these herrah Jars away.  And find some where to put it.


----------



## robot.

SM has new products, anyone see? evoo and moringa shampoo and conditioner, a gel, styling custard, and hair butter. and honey and black seed keratin wrap mousse and flat iron spray.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

robot.

That Moringa Conditioner sounds good. 

Lemme go Look.


----------



## Eisani

I want some oils from Darcy's or something. Hell, even the Trigga . Not like I need any, just got some in the mail with my Camden Grey shipment. 

Cowashed w/Too Shea! and dc'd w/Olive You. Airdrying in a pony, but may do some chunky twists and leave em in for a couple days. Lemme go peek at Darcy's. I can't add nothing to my MD cart for some reason


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Eisani

Hey Ms. E! Girl, me too. I want something, but I want it to be something I want. (if that makes sense)

I didn't see the SM Moringa Conditioner on line. But they have alot of 'new' Shampoo Bars.

I didn't even know SM had Shampoo Bars.


----------



## Eisani

IDareT'sHair I got some Darcy's Plum Kernel oil, pumpkin seed elixir, Qhemet Aethiopika and Cocoa Tree Detangling Ghee from Sage. That flat rate shipping now is the bomb.com!


----------



## Eisani

I still have oils in Darcy's cart, but I can make those


----------



## Golden75

Hey ladies!  I think imma make a coffee oil, follow Shay72 method.  I got cocoasta, and I got some of those coffee cups u use in the machine. I ain't gotta a machine so instead of buying an oil, I'll  make.  

Also Shay72 - do u use a protein powder for ur shakes?

Eisani - I may hit up Sage next week.  Been wanting some DB oils & flat rate shipping sounds good to me.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Don't need any DB Oils. I got some good ones a while back

Cherry x2
Plum x2
Peach x2
Watermelon x2
Pumpkin Exlir x2 

So I'm set with those. 

And I have 2 SM Exlirs that also smells amazing.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I think if I were to make a cart it would be for AY CJ. 

Or maybe grab that SSI Okra.


----------



## Shay72

@Golden75
Yes, I use Market Pantry (Target brand) Vanilla Whey Protein Powder. I picked it based on this video on youtube describing the best way to choose a protein powder. It does have sucralose which she did not recommend but it meets all of the other requirements so I feel pretty good. I make it with soy, almond, or coconut milk depending on what I have. I also throw some fruit in there which is usually grapes (don't sleep) or, strawberries, or banana. 


*Her recommendations:*

5 g or less of sugar per serving
no artificial sugar like sucralose or aspartme but sweetened with truvia or stevia
whey protein, whey protein isolate, or combo of both (what I have has both)
14-25 g of protein per serving
She likes Designer's Whey and Jay Robb protein powders.

Finished SSI's Okra Reconstructor. I have a few back ups.


----------



## divachyk

IDareT'sHair, I didn't know you like SSI Okra. I stocked up on that on the last sale. I purchased SSI Honey and Avocado conditioners this sale (Golden75). I have my WEN ginger pumpkin pulled out and sitting on the counter. It's screaming, exchange forum. 

My hair was a dry and breaking mess from DM Miracurl so to restore moisture I o/n DC with AOWC before starting my regi.

Today I:
Shampooed with CON Argan
Protein with Ion Effective
Steaming with Purabody Smoothie

First time using the smoothie. My hair felt soft upon applying but I dang near used up the entire little container. I seriously only have about 2 scoops left in that container.

I will roller set later tonight. I will report back on how I like the smoothie.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

divachyk

Yes, I really like Okra.  The only reason I didn't get it, is because I have like 40 reconstructors and I want to start using some of those.  

So, I didn't re-up on Okra for now.

The next ones Imma put in rotation are:

Claudie
MHC Honey & Horsetail Reconstructor
Jasmine's Rebuilder


----------



## divachyk

IDareT'sHair, I'm good on reconstructors because I don't use protein often. I'm almost out of my Ion. I won't repurchase immediately. I'll wait until I use up my Joico Kpak recon and SSI Okra.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@divachyk

Yep. So Am I (real good). I have several

Goldwell
K-Pak
Sebastian Penetraitt
Pureology
Dudley Rebuilder
Nexxus Emergencee
Nexxus Keraphix
AG Fast Food
My Honey Child
Claudie
Jasmine
L'Anza


----------



## Ltown

Hi ladies! 

Do absolutely nothing the time change is going to fast i have to get clothes ready for work.  

IDareT'sHair, that is some list of reconstructor, my hair starves for protein especially since last year fall out.  Its been a year already taking that ling to rcover too.  I keep aphogee, nexuss on had, need more but i will use up all first.  

divachyk, shay, i use protein powder but notice alot of them has been giving me bloating so read Jay Robbs egg protein has soy the fine lines.   i'm switching to vega protein; no soy, or gluten.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ltown

And I forgot

CJ Repair Me
Una Rolland's
Rene Fureterer (sp) Okra 

And several others.


----------



## chebaby

chello ladies
so i did a w&g today cause i had to step out the house for a minute. i shampooed with elucence, conditioned with kyra(this stuff makes my hair so silky. i think its better than honey hemp) and then did a w&g with giovanni direct leave in. 
my hair looks good but there is no shine.
also im not too fond of the shape. i think at the end of the year i will take a trip to a deva chan salon and get a shape done.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

Chello Mi-Chelady

Yeah, they said Kyra was giving HH a run for the monneeee


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Chello Mi-Chelady
> 
> Yeah, they said Kyra was giving HH a run for the monneeee


hey girl.
yea i agree it is. you know i love me some honey hemp but i dont remember it making my hair silky like this.


----------



## natura87

Hell ladies ad lurkers. Just got off work and I am beat. I got half of my head braided last night and I am going to twist up the rest. I had my litte sisters friend (14) braid it randomly and I am never letting her in my hair again she braids wayyyy too tight. I have been spritzing my head with water the entire day to try to alleviate the pain, my boss thought it was hilarious.

I am making the twists super tiny ala Naptural85. I will finish up my CJ Smoothing tonight. FINALLY. That one bottle has taken about 4 months and I still have 3 more Smoothing Lotions alone. I will be good until BF on those.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> hey girl.
> *yea i agree it is. you know i love me some honey hemp but i dont remember it making my hair silky like this.*


 
chebaby

I'm so glad you finally pulled this out, so I will know _what I need to do_ next time Kyra has a Sale.

Eisani Also gave it good reviews.


----------



## Golden75

Shay72 & Ltown

Thanks for the suggestions.  I was using a whey protein from GNC.  I'm thinking I may have issues with gluten/food allergies myself.  

The Robb guy I think his stuff was pricey.  I'll check out the target one.  My blender is broken so I picked up some Atkins shakes.  

I would def use soy or almond milk 

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## natura87

divachyk said:


> Quite offended. Still haven't received my body butter from KBN! natura87 I will be emailing her yet again. The way she was talking, I'd receive my butter by the end of the week. Yeah ok, totally wasn't the case.



 Unbeleiveable.


----------



## natura87

Shay72 said:


> So 5/19 is the first National Natural Hair Meetup Day and Koils by Nature will be hosting an event. Right now I'm hoping someone else in the DMV will hold an event so I will have a choice but we shall see. They will be having them all over the country so here is the website. www.nnhmd.com.
> 
> I will be in ATL 3/29-4/1 to visit a friend. My first time ever. Any suggestions on places I have to go?
> 
> Thanks choctaw!



How are you going to host an event but you cant even keep your customer service issues in check.?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My Little "Moisture Balance" Set should be here tomorrow.  

If I like it, I'll re-order the Full Size Conditioning Creme and Full Size Daily Lotion.

Need to smell it too. (of course)

http://www.etsy.com/listing/94516289/conditioning-kit?ref=cat2_gallery_20


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> I'm so glad you finally pulled this out, so I will know _what I need to do_ next time Kyra has a Sale.
> 
> @Eisani Also gave it good reviews.


yea i think imma get some when she has a sale too lol.

i have 2 bottles of honey hemp too but i havent been using it.


----------



## Shay72

natura87 said:


> How are you going to host an event but you cant even keep your customer service issues in check.?


 
Exactly


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *yea i think imma get some when she has a sale too lol.*
> 
> i have 2 bottles of honey hemp too but i havent been using it.


 
chebaby

Imma get 2 16 ounce Kyra's, maybe 2 more Sweet Mango's & 1 Pomade


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Imma get 2 16 ounce Kyra's, maybe 2 more Sweet Mango's & 1 Pomade


ill probably get everything she has


----------



## bronzebomb

I'm biack on my no-buy, although I was itching to purchase something...I didn't.  Once you purchase one thing (AfroVeda Curl Define) it's hard to stay focused.
I decided against the Pattern Pusha. I simply do not wear WashNoGo's and my hair does not curl.

I've learned a lot about my hair.  Butter & Spritz works for me (because I never style my natural hair. I've come to the conclustion that I like wigs and braids, with an occasional weave style thrown in.  I like the ease of getting up, getting dressed and doing very little with my hair.  

I'm going to purchase more Halley's Curls Weave.  I like the texture and the machine wefted tracks.  I'm also going to purchase 2 Big Mama Wigs.  My head is super big and regular wigs do not fit.  I need another wig like the avatar.  I also want to purchase more kinky twists hair.  I found a shop in Bowie, MD that sells my Equal Kinky Hair.

That's it!   I may get a few other products just to try them out. But it seems that anything with Shea Butter I can make myself with a few oils.

All in All, I'm good!

Now, I have to be as dedicated to weight loss as I was/am to natural hair.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Thinking about what Imma use Tuesday to DC with when I come home from the Beauty School?

I'll do a quick Alter Ego or Nutrine and then pull out a different Marie Dean.  

Maybe either Sweet Milk or Calendua & Chamomile.  Or maybe Coconut & Lime.


----------



## bajandoc86

Went to the beach today.....had tons of fun. Hoping you ladies had a lovely weekend and are ready for work tomorrow.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

bajandoc86

How Dare You?  

What a Tease!:mob:


----------



## bajandoc86

IDareT'sHair I don't know what you mean..... lol. I was just trying to share the warmth from the islands.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

bajandoc86

I could hit you in the Head with a Snowball right about nah.


----------



## bajandoc86

^^^  

I will point out that by time the snowball reaches near my head...it would have melted.


----------



## Eisani

IDareT'sHair said:


> bajandoc86
> 
> How Dare You?
> 
> What a Tease!:mob:



Quoted for emphasis. I'm jealous. Here I am thinking I'm doing something because it got up to 70 today and I opened all the windows 

Somebody's island will be seeing my big brown behind soon!


----------



## robot.

hey yall  someone on my campus was arrested today for posting on fb that he was going to go on a "shooting rampage" on campus  that is so scary!

i never thought anything like that would happen here but we recently became a public ivy school so i guess things are getting more competitive *sigh*


----------



## bajandoc86

Eisani IDareT'sHair I'll refrain from posting other beach pics then.....

But lemme just say,

The sun was HOT, the breeze was blowing, sand between my toes, and the water was LOVELY! 

*runs out of thread*


----------



## IDareT'sHair

bajandoc86

You Just Plain Wrong.erplexed

*sucks teef*


----------



## Eisani

bajandoc86 

Watching the Houston family interview...don't feel like they're being totally truthful, but it may be in the best interest of Whitney's memory and her daughter.


----------



## Brownie518

Ya'll are too funny! It was so nice here today, too! I was flyin down the Thruway with all the windows open. 

I finally found my Claudie's Frappe and moisturized with it today. I missed that stuff!!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> Ya'll are too funny! It was so nice here today, too! I was flyin down the Thruway with all the windows open.
> 
> *I finally found my Claudie's Frappe and moisturized with it today. I missed that stuff!!!*


 

@Brownie518

I finally smelled all my Claudie. The Frappe, the Iman (smells exceptionally wonderful), the Revitalizer & the Mango Creme Rinse.


----------



## bronzebomb

My AfroVeda was shipped!


----------



## divachyk

Alright ladies - I'm getting caught up so here's my novel....

Smoldering under this dryer -- roller setting. I went out this evening and conditioned under a beanie. Kinda late doing my hair but I'm off tomorrow so it's all good. 

As for Pura Smoothie, my hair was quite tangled while roller setting not sure if Pura is to blame. Will try it out again on roller set hair and then on air dried hair before making a final decision.

@IDareT'sHair, you are definitely good on recons.

@Ltown, you have to be careful with protein powder, don't wanna flare up the gastro issues. @Golden75, get checked out if your issues persist. Gastro issues suck.

@chebaby, I'll whip out my Kyra next and check it out before Kyra or Oyin have a sale. I'm fresh out of HH. Be nice to know which I like best.

@bajandoc86, it was tshirt and shorts kinda day in FL. These here spring breakers are worrying my nerves already. Hanging all out the car. Tailgating. Drinking/driving. Blah blah.

@robot. be safe, folk crazy!
*
ETA: Emailed KBN yesterday re: status and yep, well still no response.*


----------



## robot.

robot. said:


> SM has new products, anyone see? evoo and moringa shampoo and conditioner, a gel, styling custard, and hair butter. and honey and black seed keratin wrap mousse and flat iron spray.



sorry yall, it was nubian heritage, not shea moisture. the packing looked nearly identical.  that's not cool


----------



## Golden75

Good morning!  Nothing to report, except, my pants that were a but too tight a few months, ain't as tight   So I'm happy.  May do a little OT today, but want to get home and enjoy the weather.

I dunno bought that Mozeke Moisture Masque.  It is doing me right.  Hair has felt superb!!! Or it could be the growth tea combo.  I'll try it out again with a different DC.

divachyk - I am mad the Pura didn't work for you .  I have 1 open jar, and 3-4 back ups   I would put them on the exchange, but I think folks would send out a witch hunt :flyingwit:, since they don't smell much like chocolate.  I think I'll use these up as my DC when I go back into Kinky twists, which will probably be in the next couple weeks.


----------



## divachyk

Golden75 said:
			
		

> Good morning!  Nothing to report, except, my pants that were a but too tight a few months, ain't as tight   So I'm happy.  May do a little OT today, but want to get home and enjoy the weather.
> 
> I dunno bought that Mozeke Moisture Masque.  It is doing me right.  Hair has felt superb!!! Or it could be the growth tea combo.  I'll try it out again with a different DC.
> 
> divachyk - I am mad the Pura didn't work for you .  I have 1 open jar, and 3-4 back ups   I would put them on the exchange, but I think folks would send out a witch hunt :flyingwit:, since they don't smell much like chocolate.  I think I'll use these up as my DC when I go back into Kinky twists, which will probably be in the next couple weeks.



Golden75, everything about yesterday's regi went wrong from DC to roller set. I guess I was just having an off day. I will give Pura another try before writing it off. I sure hope it works because I have like 3 or 4 backups. Normally I don't stockpile backups but the B1G1 is to blame for this. Congrats on the weight. You dieting?


----------



## Golden75

@divachyk - Uh making a lifestyle change  Got too many cute clothes I can't fit, and I refuse to buy more. I am a woman of a particular age, and I need to get my arse in shape before I really get in to trouble!

I guess we have the same amount of Pura's  Need to get cracking on using them up.


----------



## bronzebomb

@Golden75 kinky twists are a life saver! I think they saved me. cuz before going natural I did not do hair regularly.



This is me at Sunday brunch! (all my clothes are tight so I should not be here!)


----------



## divachyk

I hear you Golden75. I am enjoying my return to healthy living. bronzebomb, looking good.

Was up way to early this a.m. on my off day. About to take a power nap. Chat with you ladies later.


----------



## Golden75

bronzebomb said:


> @Golden75 kinky twists are a life saver! I thinly they save me, cuz before going natural I did not do hair regularly.
> 
> bronzebomb - They sure are.  Still can't do hair, but learned how to do KT, so I am confident, once I get some more length, I'll be able to do some things
> 
> 
> 
> divachyk said:
> 
> 
> 
> I hear you @Golden75. I am enjoying my return to healthy living. @bronzebomb, looking good.
> 
> Was up way to early this a.m. on my off day. About to take a power nap. Chat with you ladies later.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> divachyk - Crappy eating definately takes a toll, have a good nap!  Wish my tail took the day off.  Shoot I am tired from losing that hour!
> 
> Imma bout to start handing out beatdowns up in here   Was waiting on a fax, to find out it was sent Friday, and I didn't get it.  Had a feeling that was gonna happen.  I have some chicks with issues, basically hate the fact that I am here, and that I am doing the dayum thing.  Witches need grow the F up.  Don't be mad you still can't do your job properly after 15 yrs.  I hate to accuse, but I would not be surprised of one of these stank arse witches shredded my stuff.
> 
> AveYou sent the wrong replacement brushes with my Clarisonic, and sent a new set.  I'm showing it was delivered here on Thurs.  I still have not received.  Now these jerks have del my stuff to the wrong dept, and to my brother. My brother is fine, but wrong dept?  And I have recieved packages that did not belong to me.  I am trying to be patient.  If I ask they just say, it hasn't been sorted, blah, blah.  Think Imma ask SSI to just send it to my package to home address.
Click to expand...


----------



## Eisani

robot. I love Nubian Heritage body products. Where did you see the new items, in-store or online?

Mernin y'all. I've been trying to eat the same bagel since 8 . My appetite is still non-existent. I've been living on chicken broth, water and grape juice.


----------



## natura87

These twists are so freaking tiny.


----------



## Eisani

My Sage shipped . I'm for real back on the no buy. Dd has to have oral surgery and that copay ain't nuffin nice .


----------



## 13StepsAhead

Hey Divas I Co-washed today and used up CJ Argan and Olive (one back up here and a few back home) and Saravun castor hair cream (1 back-up).


----------



## divachyk

13StepsAhead, how are things there? Adjusting and enjoying?


----------



## divachyk

Anyone else get this? Would you ask for a discount or freebie? 

Hi,

We are currently waiting on packaging so we do not have a date as yet as to when it will be available.*

Best Regards,
Jehan Powell
Shescentit


----------



## divachyk

HV promo.......

Only $25!

14 Samples Included. Let us pick for you!

2-3 Samples from each category guaranteed!

www.hairveda.com

*****************************


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Hey ladies I'm finally able to post. That was an ordeal. 

My sis and I did some major damage last week both online and at the malls. I bought the iPad 2 since the price dropped but my sis preordered the new one. I spent the savings on some cute pumps from Candies that were just calling my name.


----------



## 13StepsAhead

divachyk said:


> 13StepsAhead, how are things there? Adjusting and enjoying?



divachyk thanks for asking. Everything is going really well. Geneva is surprisingly very diverse so it was easy to get adjusted. It's been a little boing on weekends, but the weather is warming and I have a few weekend trips planned to Barcelona, Paris, Amsterdam and London.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

divachyk said:
			
		

> Anyone else get this? Would you ask for a discount or freebie?
> 
> Hi,
> 
> We are currently waiting on packaging so we do not have a date as yet as to when it will be available.*
> 
> Best Regards,
> Jehan Powell
> Shescentit



divachyk I need to check my email. They need to step their game up, I can't deal with all these issues they've been having lately


----------



## Golden75

divachyk said:


> Anyone else get this? Would you ask for a discount or freebie?
> 
> Hi,
> 
> We are currently waiting on packaging so we do not have a date as yet as to when it will be available.*
> 
> Best Regards,
> Jehan Powell
> Shescentit


 
@divachyk - HAYLLLL TO DA NO!!!!! SAY WHAT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! A mess! How you not gonna have packaging? That don't even make a lick of sense.

ETA: Oh I didn't answer the question - Freebie or cxl the item and refund.  Shoot depending if that item was my sole purpose of ordering, I'd ask to cancel everythang!!!!


----------



## Golden75

Hairveda is offering sample packs for $25.  You get 14 samples 2-3 from each category.  They pick the samples.


----------



## chebaby

bronze, your twists are freaking beautiful. i love braids and twists

chello ladies
hair is in two braids today because its all i had time to do. i co washed with kyra and left it in to do my braids. the front of my hair is still white thats the problem with trying to use buttery conditioners as a leave in. i hope the white goes away soon. anyway my braids seem much longer and everytime i turn my head i can smell the kyra
love that stuff.


----------



## 13StepsAhead

I'm really loving the Giovanni Direct LI right now, it will be an alternative for my CJ smoothing lotion.I'm thinking of ordering some more while im here, but I don't want to bring any hair products back home in July and y'all already know what I'm working with.


----------



## chebaby

13StepsAhead said:


> I'm really loving the Giovanni Direct LI right now, it will be an alternative for my CJ smoothing lotion.I'm thinking of ordering some more while im here, but I don't want to bring any hair products back home in July and y'all already know what I'm working with.


 the giovanni leave in is a staple for me. it took the place of kckt(which i still have a little left but im not feeling it anymore). i love that stuff.


----------



## Golden75

I keep meaning to revisit Giovanni. I'll bust it out tonight if I remember

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## 13StepsAhead

My hair hated the direct LI when I was transitioning, but now it really loves it . This is one pduct I'm glad I decided to revisit thanks to mY PJism


----------



## Ltown

Hey ladies!
 Ok, Golden told you ladies earlier about hair veda sale I had posted but hey good looking out early!


----------



## Ltown

divachyk, I have always done protein drinks with no problems with gerd but I know when there is soy in the powders. thanks for looking out


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Yeah, Hairveda is having a Sample Sale.

@chebaby Kyra said they will have a Good Friday Sale (so get ready) 

Remember you said you were buying errrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr-thangoke:

OT: My Moisture Balance came today and it smells Delish. 

I got the 4 ounce sizes. I will repurchase the Full Size. 

I love the consistency of both the Conditioning Creme & the Hair Lotion.

It smells a cross between Oyin HH and Kyra. Kinda that Mango Smell.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> Yeah, Hairveda is having a Sample Sale.
> 
> @chebaby Kyra said they will have a Good Friday Sale (so get ready)
> 
> *Remember you said you were buying errrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr-thang*oke:
> 
> OT: My Moisture Balance came today and it smells Delish.
> 
> I got the 4 ounce sizes. I will repurchase the Full Size.
> 
> I love the consistency of both the Conditioning Creme & the Hair Lotion.
> 
> It smells a cross between Oyin HH and Kyra. Kinda that Mango Smell.


girl i member imma buy errthang lmao.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@chebaby

She said she will post the Sale info on her FB (which I never look at) and to her Mailing List (which I am on).

I hope it's at least 25%. I think her shipping is high (I can't remember), but they all need to get on some kind of Flat Rate Shipping like BJ *cough cough*


----------



## Eisani

chebaby how much shrinkage do you experience? When I wear two braids on wet hair, they dry to barely apl


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Eisani chebaby Ltown

Lawd Ya'll the Spurrrrrt got me tonight!  *my fangas' are itchin' to hit paynah* 

Ya'll need to talk me outta buyin' something & waiting until Good Friday/Easter weekend.

I know there are going to be mega-sales.


----------



## chebaby

Eisani said:


> @chebaby how much shrinkage do you experience? When I wear two braids on wet hair, they dry to barely apl


 mine shrinks up to barely apl too. and when i do w&g its sl.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> She said she will post the Sale info on her FB (which I never look at) and to her Mailing List (which I am on).
> 
> I hope it's at least 25%. I think her shipping is high (I can't remember), but they all need to get on some kind of Flat Rate Shipping like BJ *cough cough*


 i have a FB so ill look her up later so i can be updated


----------



## Ltown

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Eisani @chebaby @Ltown
> 
> Lawd Ya'll the Spurrrrrt got me tonight! *my fangas' are itchin' to hit paynah*
> 
> Ya'll need to talk me outta buyin' something & waiting until Good Friday/Easter weekend.
> 
> I know there are going to be mega-sales.


 


chebaby said:


> i have a FB so ill look her up later so i can be updated


 
chebaby, don't be looking nothing up she want us to stop her @ IDareT'sHair, you are suppose to be on no buy, do another 30 days!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Ltown

I probably won't do 30, but I will _try_ to do until Good Friday/Easter.

Right Now I think I want:

Kyra's Ultimate Indulgence
Silk Dreams (if there is a Sale) @Ltown this is your Fault.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair  You can make it to Good Friday. There will be lots of sales for Easter


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl

Lawd Geeezus My Curly is back!

Hi Curly!


----------



## Ltown

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Ltown
> 
> I probably won't do 30, but I will _try_ to do until Good Friday/Easter.
> 
> Right Now I think I want:
> 
> Kyra's Ultimate Indulgence
> Silk Dreams (if there is a Sale) @Ltown this is your Fault.


 
IDareT'sHair, just because I gave you sample don't mean you got to get it. You love everything SD cleansing cream was good I had use aloevera/wgo as prepoo and it actually clean it out, I usually use poo for  wgo which is hard to get out so that maybe something I'll get but have jessicurl to try. You know me I'm like divachyk I only get 1/2 of the items to try I know picky


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ltown said:


> @IDareT'sHair, *just because I gave you sample don't mean you got to get it. *


 
@Ltown

Oh..it doesn't? I thought that meant I had to get it.

I probably won't get the Mocha Silk. 

It reminds me of Purabody Chocolate Smoothie and I have enough of that.

But I do want the 16 ounce Conditioners. Can't remember the name(s). 

And probably the Wheat Germ Conditioner (although I'd like to have that in 16 ounces)


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:
			
		

> curlyhersheygirl
> 
> Lawd Geeezus My Curly is back!
> 
> Hi Curly!



IDareT'sHair Hey T


----------



## Eisani

IDareT'sHair sit down  You don't need anything and just think, as a treat to youruself you can haul your heart out Good Friday/Easter


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl

Hi Ms. Curly!  What you buyin?  Did you get any SSI?


----------



## divachyk

I need to take a page from my nephew's book. For weeks I've been asking him, what do you want for your birthday. He kept saying, I don't know. Today is his birthday (turned 17) and I finally said to him, you could have had a gift on your birthday had you told me what you wanted weeks ago. His response -- I have everything I need. Welp, that shut me up. His parents have definitely raised him right. He didn't get that from me because although I too have everything I can possibly want for, I'm always willing to accept a gift.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Eisani

Thanks Girl.  I needed tough love


----------



## divachyk

13StepsAhead, glad things are going well. Hopefully the weekends will  pick up some for you. Found any cool folks to hang out with?

Welcome back curlyhersheygirl. I got the new ipad only because I didn't buy the ipad 2. I have the original ipad right now. Did you get that SSI email? I emailed her asking for a product freebie, she hasn't responded yet.

IDareT'sHair, I feel like you now with your vendor chick. KBN still has  yet to respond. I swear, I want to send her an email saying don't make  me paypal dispute you!

Golden75, not having packaging is so whack. I'd prefer if she would have said, an ingredient is currently unavailable or something like that. Did you get that email also? We ordered the same thing for the most part.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

divachyk

I hate to go there.  But I really hate 'messy' purchases.  

I like my purchases to go through smoothly.

Girl, do what you have to do. 

She gave you 'false hope' that you'd have your replacement by now.


----------



## bronzebomb

divachyk chebaby Golden75 Thank you!  I hope I get better.  I like saving the money.  They charge about $180-200 to do them in the DMV.  They are like $140 in South Florida (my hometown)
My AfroVeda arrived.  The Curl Define is a different texture and smell.  I hope it works the same.  It's one of my staples.  Opps did I say that?  I'm narrowing down my staple list.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@bronzebomb

Yes, it's very nice. I had to go back & look. 

I can't beweave you did it yourself. It looks so professional.


----------



## LuvlyRain3

hola ladies. between these crazy weather changes and my extra workouts im going to have to bump up the cowashes and more wash n gos. im kinda excited for spring now.


----------



## chebaby

pinapple. i think thats what the kyra smells like. i been trying to figure out the scent since i got it and could not put my finger on it but thats what i think it is.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@chebaby

Yeah, it is definitely a very nice Tropical Smell.

Will definitely get more.


----------



## Eisani

IDareT'sHair no problem and ain't nothin out there right now that won't be there in a few weeks 

I think I'm about to join boo in bed. He's been fighting sleep since around 5 and the sleep finally won . He's just snoring away. I'm tired too.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Eisani

You right Girl. 

You know that Spurrrrt be talkin'.

......at You & Mr. Boo


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Yeah, it is definitely a very nice Tropical Smell.
> 
> Will definitely get more.


 it is

you said the spurrt is in your fingers lol. what you looking to get?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> it is
> 
> *you said the spurrt is in your fingers lol. what you looking to get?*


 
@chebaby

Nothing that can't wait. I'm good.

I'd really like to have more Moisture Balance. 

But errrrrthang can wait.

ETA:  The Spuuurrrrt musta' moved on over to you since you questionin' it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Currently Waiting for:

Loose Roobis Tea
Nioxin Vitamins
Hairitage Hydrations
Marie Dean
Carol's Daughter via HSN


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Nothing that can't wait. I'm good.
> 
> I'd really like to have more Moisture Balance.
> 
> But errrrrthang can wait.
> 
> ETA: The Spuuurrrrt musta' moved on over to you since you questionin' it.


  naw it aint over here lol. theres nothing i REALLY want. i mean i can always use more claudie protein and another bottle of kyra but like you said it can wait.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> naw it aint over here lol. theres nothing i REALLY want. i mean i can always use more claudie protein and another bottle of kyra but like you said it can wait.


 
chebaby

Yeah, whatever can wait. 

The only thing I'd get before Good Friday/Easter would be an AveYou Groupon if it was one out there somewhere.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Yeah, whatever can wait.
> 
> The only thing I'd get before Good Friday/Easter would be an AveYou Groupon if it was one out there somewhere.


 oh girl if there is an aveyou groupon im getting 10.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

You so Krazy!  

I won't get 10, but I may get 3 or 4


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> You so Krazy!
> 
> I won't get 10, but I may get 30 or 40


 i fixed that for you


----------



## Eisani

Goodnight all!


----------



## chebaby

good night E.

T, i do want some henna and stuff. i think in a week or two i may order from ayurnaturalbeauty.
or when im not being lazy ill drive to my not so local indian store lol. im starting henna again


----------



## Brownie518

Hey, ladies!!!

Goodnight, E!!

This week, I'm going to get more b.a.s.k., Shi Naturals Tea, and Carol's Daughter. And I need more JBCO.  And Brahmi oil.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

That would be nice Che.  Are you going for Color or more for conditioning?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518

On that "Wish List" I forgot to list my 32 ounce Trigger. 

I'm so getting that.


----------



## Brownie518

Oh, I plan to get more Nourish Oil, PRE, Wheat Germ cond, and Mocha Silk DC from Silk Dreams.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

Are you waiting until Good Friday/Easter?


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> On that "Wish List" I forgot to list my 32 ounce Trigger.
> 
> I'm so getting that.



I probably should, too. Might as well.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> Are you waiting until Good Friday/Easter?



I wasn't planning on it.... You?


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair I bought 4 honey rinse, 6 avocado, 2 fortifying, 4 coco LI & 2 moisture mists.

divachyk I didn't receive any email. My sis also has the iPad 1 so I guess that's why she went with the new one.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *I wasn't planning on it.... You?*


 
Brownie518

Yeah, Imma wait to see what GF/Easter Sales are out there.

I already know Kyra is having one and I'm sure there will be others......

Doubtful if Hair Trigger has a Sale, I should write them. 

They told me when/if they do, they notify you through their mailing list.

Did you sign up?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl

I knew you would get down Ms. Curly.  Was your invoice right?  

I'm still waiting on that Refund.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Speaking of AveYou I had suggested next time they do a groupon to offer one that was worth $100


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> curlyhersheygirl
> 
> I knew you would get down Ms. Curly.  Was your invoice right?
> 
> I'm still waiting on that Refund.



IDareT'sHair I didn't place my order until everything was the right % off.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl

Dang Curly!  You go hard.

I'm Game Tho'


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl

I just e-mailed SSI. 

It's time enough to have made that adjustment.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair I had an incident with her BF of '10 where FB friends were supposed to get an extra 5% off than regular customers and she never refunded me even after I emailed and PM'd her so I wasn't taking the chance this time.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> That would be nice Che. Are you going for Color or more for conditioning?


 conditioning. i forgot about the color its gonna be even more red since i colored it lighter a few months ago. oh well. its just the ends anyway lol.
but i miss the process and i miss my hair felling thick and strong.


----------



## chebaby

curlyhersheygirl said:


> Speaking of AveYou I had suggested next time they do a groupon to offer one that was worth $100


 you dont play around do ya lmao. that would be nice


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> @IDareT'sHair I had an incident with her BF of '10 where FB friends were supposed to get an extra 5% off than regular customers* and she never refunded me even after I emailed and PM'd her *so I wasn't taking the chance this time.


 
curlyhersheygirl

Lawd....Don't tell me this Ms. Curly.  .................

Hmp.  I wish I had known that.erplexed


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> curlyhersheygirl
> 
> Lawd....Don't tell me this Ms. Curly.  .................
> 
> Hmp.  I wish I had known that.erplexed



IDareT'sHair You'll get your refund; my situation was different. After the backlash of that BF sale she changed the way she does sales, case in point with this "no coupon required" bit.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl  Lawd...I don't want no mess.

chebaby  Yeah, I like Henna'ing.  It is time consuming tho'


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

I need to get more henna and indigo.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair

You know I'm on that mailing list. I'm not going to buy EVERYTHING I want right now (I don't think) so if there are good sales later, you know I'll get down.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> so if there are good sales later, *you know I'll get down.*


 
Brownie518

Hmp. Lawd. I know you will.

And That's a Fact.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> Hmp. Lawd. I know you will.
> 
> And That's a Fact.


@DareT'sHair

 You know it...


----------



## bronzebomb

IDareT'sHair - thank you!  

I'm on YOuTube now looking at weave installation.  I have to master the closure.  Last time I did an install it looked like a rug.  

I'm still going to purchase the lower end hair until I master the process. (I'm looking a Senghori Shells and Halley's Curls).  I'm Protective Styling until December 31, 2012.  1 style per month

I got to get them Big Mama Wigs on deck.  (Honey, Maria, & Toots)  Who names wigs these names?  I have a 25 in cricumference head (XL).  Couldn't they have cuter names?  Like Sugar?  Kelly?

I'm still holding out for UFD Extra Butter and SuperCurl and a lil bit of CJ (pattern Pusha, Curls in a Bottle and Curl Queen).  I want them gels, even though I know they don't work on my hair.


----------



## divachyk

curlyhersheygirl I think SSI has me confused. I requested a freebie and she responded with there won't be any freebies considering the hair butter didn't have an official release date. Well, I didn't order the hair butter because best I could see, it wasn't available for sale. I responded back as saying such. She has not yet responded. I'm confused what the heck she's talking about.


----------



## Golden75

divachyk - SSI must have her customers confused, cause that makes no sense.  Spell it out again to her again   I dunno how you gonna have a sale and not have it together.  Leaves a bad taste in my mouth.  Now how long will it take to get this stuff?

I need to henna, been a long time.  But I think I am going to wait until after this KT install. bronzebomb - I need to learn how to weave.  Folks is asking me if I can weave since I started doing my own KT.  I haven't gotten cornrows down, but I think once I do, it's on!  

If I buy anything I will hold out to GF/Easter, but I don't need anything.  chebaby - can you just clarify the Claudie Protein you love?  I'm not sure if she has more than 1, but I want the one you love. TIA  Lawd knows I don't need nothing.  I may hold strong.

Think I am gonna get 1 more good DC in, and mentally prepare to install my twists again.  Gonna try to keep them in for the same, and re-do edge, and touch-ups every few weeks.


----------



## Raspberry

You guys make me wary of buying from these smaller vendors during their big sales, seems like most can't really handle the extra orders. 

I get all caught up in the glamorous stuff I don't have and neglect the faithful products. My hair was feeling dry and weird last night and Silk Elements Mega Silk Leave-In did the job.. I'm half done with it but got bored and let it gather dust in my closet. My only issue with it is that it builds up fast..


----------



## 13StepsAhead

divachyk it's actually really hard to meet people, other than co-workers, here. Geneva is one of those places that values long relationships and they are not really open to meeting new people if you didn't grow up with them. But my co-wporkers a pretty cool, but I like to seperate work and personal life so I don't go out with them too often. I feel like the lone ranger at times, but I'm cool with that.

I clearly have no boundaries I broke down and purchased more Giovanni direct LI.  PJism is a beast 


13StepsAhead said:


> AFrom iherb
> 
> - Wheat germ oil
> 
> - Aloe vera gel
> 
> - Castor oill
> 
> - Giovanni direct
> 
> 
> 
> SMH just sad. I know I don't need any of this stuff.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

divachyk said:


> curlyhersheygirl I think SSI has me confused. I requested a freebie and she responded with there won't be any freebies considering the hair butter didn't have an official release date. Well, I didn't order the hair butter because best I could see, it wasn't available for sale. I responded back as saying such. She has not yet responded. I'm confused what the heck she's talking about.



divachyk it sounds like she's confused. I agree with Golden75 remind her of the initial email to you insure y'all are on the same page.

All of this mess is just disappointing. I give newbies a pass because there're growing pains in the beginning but not veterans. By now you should have a system in place to insure quality and customer satisfaction. They need to do better.


----------



## robot.

took my braids out last night and did bantu knots on blowdried hair. about to take them down so pray for me  i like the shea moisture shampoo but i'm actually pretty scared to use the curl enhancing smoothie, it seems like it'll coat my strands so i may end up returning it.

eta: and i forgot who posted this, but i also want to try the ohm sweet hair pudding. i'm looking for a cream styler to add to my arsenal now. i have some donna marie buttercream so i'm gonna try that.


----------



## Golden75

robot. - I wanna try some Ohm & DM too  but I will not until I start wearing "out" styles.  I need more length, since I don't have density  

Think I will start my KT this weekend.  Weather is nice, and I am trying to hit the workouts HARD!!! So don't want to have to worry about my hair so much.

Just thinking about my prep process.  I know I want to hit with some protein, and Alter ego Garlic, so thinking about doing a prepoo with aphoghee & mozeke carrot masque (experimenting here) wash peachy poo, 2nd wash avocado cleanse cream (to help soften it up) apply the AE on scalp, Shi naturals growth tea all over & DC with Mozeke moisture masque. Will probably do this Thursday night so I can get to twisting friday night, and hope to finish over the weekend.


----------



## SimJam

Hay y'all

I LOVING my HV regimen ... the best thing to come out of this no buy

Ive been good so far so Im gonna buy some henna on the weekend if the store has any ... Ive told like 5 - 6 ppl about that store now, and hence they usually run out of henna lol

Haven't they caught on yet that they need to get mooooore henna !!!!!

BTW its cold and rainy here today I wish I had brought some socks ... my ankles are cold


----------



## divachyk

13StepsAhead and Golden75, there is some definite confusion going on. SSI and KBN has not yet responded. Guess they'v blocked me like T's (IDareT'sHair) girl did her.


----------



## 13StepsAhead

Wow these vendors need to step their game up. Angry PJ's= bad for business.


----------



## robot.

my hair feels nice but is in a _ugly_ shape lol i hate trying to get rid of parts and why can't my hair just do what happens in the youtube videos. i wanted to have a nice fluffy fro for my birthday and i'm sitting here in a headwrap. i want to laugh and cry and the same time  

but no, it's seriously frustrating.  i'm so over natural hair.  i have yet to find a signature style for my hair, a go-to that always comes out the same. shrinkage is crazy, which is cool but i hate how _not_uniform my texture is. maybe i should go in for that trim/shaping but idk who to trust to do it.

on the bright side, i'll be apl by the summertime and i can experiment with more styles this week and next week. *pops a vitamin and takes a deep breath*


----------



## divachyk

13StepsAhead said:


> Wow these vendors need to step their game up. Angry PJ's= bad for business.


 
My bad 13StepsAhead, I should have mentioned curlyhersheygirl. That's what I get for trying to post while at work. I did mention you for a reason though...I don't blame you on keeping work/personal seperate. I just don't care to mix business and pleasure.


----------



## Golden75

robot. - that is why I haven't attempted much.  I couldn't style my relaxed hair, and I dayum sure can't style my natural hair.  When I get lenght, buns and twists will be my besties!

divachyk - I asked SSI a ques about the Lush Butter friday, and still no response.  IDareT'sHair is waiting for her refund, and we all waiting on product .  I hope this ends well, and stuff is received in a timely manner.  I haven't ordered in years, but been wanting to give it another try since I enjoyed the HR.  But there are others out there, that handle the biz


----------



## natura87

I want to buy something. The spirit is running through my fangas..


----------



## Eisani

chebaby I've been thinking of going back to henna this spring as well. I've been giving color a break and henna makes my hair very red so idk... If I don't, I may go back to texlaxing


----------



## Eisani

MD s/b at my house today and just in time. I'm ready to chelate and dc.

Now I'm only waiting on 3 pkgs, 2 from Haute Look and 1 from Sage. What am I gonna do when the packages stop coming?


----------



## Ltown

Hello ladies!

I ordered hv sample kit good deal for$25 that all happening with my hair.  I will be going clothes shopping this week for the spring/summer.


----------



## Eisani

Y'all tell me if I'm acting ugly-be honest. I sent a company an email inquiry and I get a response that was sent from a Boost Mobile phone. Now I don't want to order . Is that bourgie?


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Eisani said:
			
		

> Y'all tell me if I'm acting ugly-be honest. I sent a company an email inquiry and I get a response that was sent from a Boost Mobile phone. Now I don't want to order . Is that bourgie?



Eisani That's a tough one since a lot of folks use mobile devices these days; but I can understand your hesitation. For me I would prefer if any company I deal with communicate by phone or email because that's just professional to me.


----------



## 13StepsAhead

Omg I was just watching a YT vid and this girl said lookeded  I said oh hayle naw! There is no way I'm taking advice from you, talking about lookeded. 

Eisani girl I wouldn't order neither. They could have at least fixed the signature to make it look 1/2 way decent.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

I'm DC'ing with the last bit of Claudie's avocado intense (no backups). I also used up the following.
Claudie's isha, elixir & braid spray ( backups for all )


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

13StepsAhead said:
			
		

> Omg I was just watching a YT vid and this girl said lookeded  I said oh hayle naw! There is no way I'm taking advice from you, talking about lookeded.
> 
> Eisani girl I wouldn't order neither. They could have at least fixed the signature to make it look 1/2 way decent.



OMG I can't.


----------



## chebaby

hey ladies
lmao at lookeded

yea E i think imma go to my little indian store tomorrow since i have to be up early anyway. imma get some jamila and napur henna(this one is my fave). i think i will do a treatment this weekend.

my hair is in a naked low puff. havent done one of these in a really long time. my hair isnt feeling too soft but i had no idea what to actually do with my hair is low puff it is. tonight imma mist it wit greg juice and then add some dew and bun it.


----------



## 13StepsAhead

Curly I had to end the video and unsubscribe. There was noway I would be able to take her point as being valid after she said lookeded.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

divachyk said:


> *Guess they'v blocked me like T's (@**IDareT'sHair**) girl did her.*


 
@divachyk

Hmp.

And that Hef-lett gave me my monnneeee too. 

I was finna' hound her into the ground for that little $12.00


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75

Naw...she refunded my monneee Saturday I think?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My Marie Dean came today!  

Brownie518  yes, she did send me a Sample of the Argan Oil in Sweet Honey (like I asked)

I went to the School and got my T/U at lunch.  Had her neutralize & condition and put on 2 plastic caps, Du-rag & Wig and headed back to werk.

I am sitting now re-neutralizing...Well, letting it sit.

Will Cowash with Nutrine Garlic & Claudie Fortifying DC'er.  

I should use up something today.  Will DC with Tiiva Coffee & Capuacua over a cup of Columbian Coffee.


----------



## mkd

Hi everybody!!!

chebaby, I have been thinking about trying henna.  My hair is kind of ashy brown with some red Audi am nervous that my hair will get too red though.  

I think I am going to pick up a few things from ssi.


----------



## chebaby

mkd said:


> Hi everybody!!!
> 
> @chebaby, I have been thinking about trying henna. My hair is kind of ashy brown with some red Audi am nervous that my hair will get too red though.
> 
> I think I am going to pick up a few things from ssi.


 if your hair is brown i dont think it will get too red. plus you can mix it with a bunch of amla which will make your hair curlier(thats what they say) and more brown than red.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

mkd

Hey Ms. Lady!  

Missed You!

Speaking of SSI, I did get an email back from her last night, saying she hasn't forgotten about my Refund curlyhersheygirl


----------



## IDareT'sHair

13StepsAhead

I lookededededed at your Post.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Eisani said:


> Y'all tell me if I'm acting ugly-be honest. *I sent a company an email inquiry and I get a response that was sent from a Boost Mobile phone. Now I don't want to order . Is that bourgie?*


 
Eisani

Girl, I bug _some of these folks so much about my order(s)_ they hafta' answer me on their phones so I can leave them alone...........

But Wait, is "Boost Mobile" a cheap plan or something?  I'm not familiar with all the devices.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I finished up (well almost) 1 Dudley Hair Rebuilder. 

I have a tiny-bit left that I'll have to add something to, but for all purposes, it's done.

No back-ups and probably will not repurchase this one or the Dudley Creme Protein, once it's finished. 

So if I repurchase any more Dudley Protein, it will be DRC28 *drops mic*

I should also finish up 1 Claudie Deep Conditioner and the last corner of my Marie Dean Coffee & Kokum (will add Tiiva Coffee with this one)


----------



## mkd

IDareT'sHair,  I have been lurking but I miss chatting with you ladies. 

 I am really over my hair.  I have no inspiration to fool with it right now. If I thought my husband wouldn't hate it, I would chop my hair Halle short and be cool.  I don't know, I am kind of considering going to a deva chan trained stylist here and getting it shaped.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

mkd

Well, I'm glad you came out of Lurkdom and gave us a Shout-Out.

If my Hair wasn't still in Critical condition/ICU, I'd probably be 'over it', but since it's still To' Up from the Flo' Up, I gotta KIM.

So far though, no Set-backs *prays* 

I was going through a Phase of taking 1 Step forward & 2 Steps back.

I've seem to have gotten that under control (for now).


----------



## mkd

I bet you are past the set backs IDareT'sHair!  Girl I just get tired of putting in all this work and not being in love with the results.  It's annoying.  I ask definitely style challenged.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

mkd

You know both of us always complained about being 'style challenged'  

I can't style worth a dime.

Girl, I pray the trial & error and Setback phase has passed me by (once & for all).


----------



## divachyk

Got my butt kicked at the gym today. I'z tired. So what do I do, order Chinese. Wasn't in my plan but I mistakenly packed my dinner in dh's lunch bag so I was without dinner. 

My hair is super duper hard from a roller set gone wrong on Sunday. About to cowash this mess and restore my hair's softness. Be back later to post what I used. At this moment, I'm not really sure.



Eisani said:


> MD s/b at my house today and just in time. I'm ready to chelate and dc.
> Now I'm only waiting on 3 pkgs, 2 from Haute Look and 1 from Sage. *What am I gonna do when the packages stop coming?*


Eisani, at the bolded....order more packages  I'll take a Boost Mobile response over no response but you know I'm stank about that right now.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Didn't hafta' break out the Tiiva tonight. 

That corner I had left of MD Coffee & Kokum did the trick. (Finished up) 1 12 ounce back-up of the Coffee left.

One good thing about MD DC'ers (among many) is they are so thick and rich & dense.  They last forever.  

For me, they have been a great investment.  I'll continue with these until mid-Summer.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

divachyk said:


> @Eisani, at the bolded....*order more packages * *I'll take a Boost Mobile response over no response but you know I'm stank about that right now.*


 
@divachyk

True Dat 

and....Me Too! Girl, I would be ret-to hurt somebody. I hate folks tryna' play me. 

Especially when monneeee is involved.


----------



## divachyk

Oh Oh Oh -- finally got a ship notice from KBN 

My Marie Dean shipped also.


----------



## divachyk

For those Butters and Bars users -- 

Enjoy 20% off savings today and tomorrow only!
DOITFORME2012

Do It For You
We all get so wrapped up taking care of the outside of our bodies we totally forget that beauty begins on the inside and the best way to take care of the inside is by getting everything you need to heal, detox, and stregnthen and Moringa is all that.
If you never heard of it, now is the time and we've got it as we broaden our horizons to focus on our inner health as well as our outer health. It's organic and it's amazing!

Our Price: $ 15.99
List Price: $ 19.99


----------



## IDareT'sHair

divachyk

I got that email and didn't even look at it.  

Although I truly, truly love her Extra Conditioning Hair Butter. 

It's amazing.

Lemme go & look at that email.


----------



## divachyk

Ahem, attention everyone...not that you care but I got a ship notice from Apple. Now that's really the business! I got it yesterday actually but can't remember if I posted that.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

divachyk

The discount was $3.00 and Shipping was $7.95. 

And that's exactly why I didn't look at it.erplexed


----------



## Eisani

I guess I won't act stank since the person responded, but my initial reservation was because.... Well, let's just say I wouldn't have asked the question if the email signature would've said "email sent via Blackberry for Verizon/Sprint/AT&T/T-Mobile" .

Oan, MD came today and the only scents I'm liking are the samples she sent, cherry plum pomade and babassu peach kernel delicate hair butter. That babassu jawn smells yummy and just like a peach. My olive wheat and berry doesn't smell very berry madness-ish, and all I smell is fenugreek in the peach syrup dc. I think I'm done listening to y'all for a while .


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Eisani

I've never said MD's fragrances smelled good. I've always said they were very natural & herbalistic.

I guess I'm more performance driven than scent driven.erplexed

Unless it out-right Stanks, I can get down with it.


----------



## Eisani

IDareT'sHair somebody was going on about the scents. I'm both scent and performance driven . I need both in order to repurchase. I consider dc treatments an experience for both my hair and my senses and I need a pleasant scent to soothe/relax me and y'all know how I am about making sure my hair smells good. I especially think for what she charges, her scents should be on point, not just mediocre.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Eisani

I know you are (both Scent & Performance Driven) and that's good.  Mr. Boo also likes them nicely scented Tresses.

I've always said the stuff was boderline Herbally.  So, it wasn't me.

When I think of Great Scents I only think of Jasmine.


----------



## divachyk

@Eisani, I totally know what you meant about Boost Mobile. It does have an appearance of well, you know. ITA, I like scent and performance. 

I'm steaming with Pura. Round 2. Lemme see how this hea' product works on air dried hair. 

Tonight I used up Pura (3 or 4 backups ), Shea Restorative Mask (no backups) and when I'm done steaming, I'll likely finish off Enso serum (no backups). None of these items are a repurchase.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @mkd
> 
> Well, I'm glad you came out of Lurkdom and gave us a Shout-Out.
> 
> *If my Hair wasn't still in Critical condition/ICU*, I'd probably be 'over it', but since it's still To' Up from the Flo' Up, I gotta KIM.
> 
> So far though, no Set-backs *prays*
> 
> I was going through a Phase of taking 1 Step forward & 2 Steps back.
> 
> I've seem to have gotten that under control (for now).


lol T you are crazy 
your hair is doing fine im sure you got great products and great support so your hair will keep on keeping on.

im surprised im not "over" the whole hair thing by now. i usually go through a phase where i get obssessed with stuff and then be over it. but im still obsessed with hair after all this time maybe cause i just like buying products and seeing how long my hair can grow.
plus i just like the conversation in this thread lol.

tonight i cant wait to moisturize my hair. its so dry. dew here i come.


----------



## Eisani

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Eisani
> 
> I know you are (both Scent & Performance Driven) and that's good.  Mr. Boo also likes them nicely scented Tresses.
> 
> I've always said the stuff was boderline Herbally.  So, it wasn't me.
> 
> When I think of Great Scents I only think of Jasmine.


I remember you saying the scents were herbal/natchal. 



divachyk said:


> @Eisani, I totally know what you meant about Boost Mobile. It does have an appearance of well, you know. ITA, I like scent and performance.


Thank you to all of the above .

If my mom asks one more time if I'm pregnant, I'ma know somethin . My child is almost 15 and if I haven't had not one oops in all that time, why would I have one now? Stay seated mami.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> lol T you are crazy
> your hair is doing fine im sure you got great products and great support so your hair will keep on keeping on.
> 
> im surprised im not "over" the whole hair thing by now. *i usually go through a phase where i get obssessed with stuff and then be over it. but im still obsessed with hair after all this time maybe cause i just like buying products and seeing how long my hair can grow.*
> *plus i just like the conversation in this thread lol.*
> 
> tonight i cant wait to moisturize my hair. its so dry. dew here i come.


 
chebaby

I was gone say "Cause you Lurve Us"

Thanks Ms. Lady!  

Imma keep on keeping on. Lawd....


----------



## divachyk

Eisani said:


> I remember you saying the scents were herbal/natchal.
> 
> 
> Thank you to all of the above .
> 
> If my mom asks one more time if I'm pregnant, I'ma know somethin . My child is almost 15 and if I haven't had not one oops in all that time, why would I have one now? Stay seated mami.


Eisani, well is ya? j/k But check this, I was on my friends FB page a minute ago. Both my friend & her sister are rocking their bathing suits at the beach. Along comes a random poster asking if my friend's sister is pregnant. Welp, the answer to that is NO, she just gained weight. Hate to be the person that asked that question. #crawls.under.rock#


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Eisani said:


> *I remember you saying the scents were herbal/natchal*.


 
Eisani

Um...Yeah....Totally 

_*i should go smell that argan hair creme that came today, but i already know*....._


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> *I was gone say "Cause you Lurve Us*"
> 
> Thanks Ms. Lady!
> 
> Imma keep on keeping on. Lawd....


 i sure do i can come in here and know its gonna be a side converstaion that has nothing to do with hair. yall keep me coming back to the forum.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

Hmp. 

And I thought you were gone say:  You Lurve Us Cause we can Hit PayNah just as fast as you......

Or.....

Because you can get down with the get down when you Haul. 

And we won't call you a PJ.


----------



## Brownie518

Eisani said:


> I guess I won't act stank since the person responded, but my initial reservation was because.... Well, let's just say I wouldn't have asked the question if the email signature would've said "email sent via Blackberry for Verizon/Sprint/AT&T/T-Mobile" .
> 
> Oan, MD came today and the only scents I'm liking are the samples she sent, cherry plum pomade and babassu peach kernel delicate hair butter. That babassu jawn smells yummy and just like a peach. My olive wheat and berry doesn't smell very berry madness-ish, and all I smell is fenugreek in the peach syrup dc.* I think I'm done listening to y'all for a while* .





My last two orders, I got everything in Vanilla, including the Olive Wheat and the Peach Syrup 

I hate to admit it but I think I might have done a quick erplexed if I had seen the Boost siggy as well...*shrug*

I can't wait for this work week to be over and my bonus deposited.  This place is a hot mess this week. One of my folks went on break last night at 11.30 and came back.....at 3.45 . They told her not to come in tonight and I wonder if she'll be back on Sunday. They've been letting folks go left and right lately.


----------



## Brownie518

I can't wait to do my hair tomorrow. I'm going to put some CoCasta on when I get home in the morning and let it sit all day. Then prepoo with CPR late at night, wash and DC with CD Black Vanilla. Shi Naturals Creamy leave in and some Argan Oil blend. 

I should finish a jar of the Black Vanilla Smoothie and the CPR.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

Hmp.  

I wish I woulda' asked for that Sample of the Argan in Vanilla instead of Sweet Honey.....

That sounds like one of my breaks............


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@divachyk

If the PBN Chocolate Smoothie doesn't work again for you tonight, you should put them on the Exchange Forum.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> Hmp.
> 
> I wish I woulda' asked for that Sample of the Argan in Vanilla instead of Sweet Honey.....
> *
> That sounds like one of my breaks*............


IDareT'sHair



I don't always care for Honey scents. erplexed I love her Vanilla, though!!!  
Eisani is right, though, that Babassu Peach delicate hair butter smells good!!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

Hmp.  Does it?  

I ain't foolin' with no more of her Buttas unless it's that Aloe & Mint (for my scalp)

And ain't nothing "Sweet" about that Sweet Honey


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Hmp.
> 
> And I thought you were gone say: You Lurve Us Cause we can Hit PayNah just as fast as you......
> 
> Or.....
> 
> Because you can get down with the get down when you Haul.
> 
> And we won't call you a PJ.


  now you know yall hit paynah before i even wake up yall be ON it. i just learn from yall this is like im in school. i got my pen and pad ready when i come on here lmao.

speaking of hitting paynah, i have an urge to go to target and pick me up some miss jessies havent purchased miss jessies in a long time.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> now you know yall hit paynah before i even wake up yall be ON it. i just learn from yall this is like im in school. i got my pen and pad ready when i come on here lmao.
> 
> speaking of hitting paynah, *i have an urge to go to target and pick me up some miss jessies havent purchased miss jessies in a long time.*


 
@Hmp.

We learned errrrthang from You. 

We just be holdin' it down until you roll outta bed.

See...You always thankin' 'bout the next Big Score.


----------



## divachyk

IDareT'sHair said:


> @divachyk
> 
> If the PBN Chocolate Smoothie doesn't work again for you tonight, you should put them on the Exchange Forum.


I plan to do that IDareT'sHair. I will keep one to try out when I'm not XX weeks post but I still don't see where I'd be in love with it. It leaves my hair without slip. What's a good price? I'm so exchange forum etiquette challenged. Oh and, how long do you stretch


----------



## divachyk

Ladies, have you moved beyond the era of counting broken hairs and/or picking through lost strands to differentiate between shed / broken? Or, do you still monitor that type of thing closely?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

divachyk

I use to go a long time, but saw where it really wasn't benefitting my hair. 

Now I refuse to go past 12 weeks.  So, right now anywhere between 8-12.

Lemme go look at PBN.  I can't remember how much it costs.  

This may not be a good time tho' because it's close to a holiday.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@divachyk

I'd say $12.00 + $2.00 for shipping.

But it's all about timing. If the sales are non-existent, things seem to go faster. (IMO)

Also, you should put that WEN out there too.

ETA:  I monitor things closely, but not where I'm overly obsessed, because I know I'm already "Critical" & in ICU


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I got my Refund from SheScentIt


----------



## divachyk

IDareT'sHair, I'll hold on to the Pura's until timing is right. I will put WEN out there next week. I'm going out of town later in the week and through the weekend. Be my luck, someone buys it while I'm out of town and I not be able to ship until Monday. I value fast shipping and try to ship within 24 hours of the sale. 

I stretch 10-12 weeks for the reasons you mentioned. This time I will end up being 13 before I TU. Poor planning on my part and I'm starting to feel it. Not a good week to be having hair issues with a trip coming up.


----------



## Brownie518

divachyk said:


> Ladies, have you moved beyond the era of counting broken hairs and/or picking through lost strands to differentiate between shed / broken? Or, do you still monitor that type of thing closely?



divahcyk

I've never really done that


----------



## Eisani

chebaby said:


> i sure do i can come in here and know its gonna be a side converstaion that has nothing to do with hair. yall keep me coming back to the forum.


Yall keep me here, too. I don't venture out into other threads anymore and when I do and actually offer advice, folks act like I didn't say anything. I'll keep my tips (and my hair) to my damn self.


Brownie518 said:


> I can't wait for this work week to be over and my bonus deposited.  This place is a hot mess this week. One of my folks went on break last night at 11.30 and came back.....at 3.45 . They told her not to come in tonight and I wonder if she'll be back on Sunday. They've been letting folks go left and right lately.


This made me  and think about Bernie Mac when he said "when black people break, we _*BREAK!*_"


divachyk said:


> Ladies, have you moved beyond the era of counting broken hairs and/or picking through lost strands to differentiate between shed / broken? Or, do you still monitor that type of thing closely?


I don't pay as close attention anymore because as a natural, the shedding and periodic breakage comes with the territory. I only get worried when I see more than usual. I had no breakage when texlaxed, only shedding here and there.


----------



## bronzebomb

chebaby go ahead and get Miss Jessie's.  Didn't you send me the baby butter creme last year????


----------



## divachyk

I'm unsure if I like the greasy feel of Krya's pomegranate pomade but I sure do like the smell. Thumbs up for that. I do a quick swipe over my entire head for a little fragrance pick me up.


----------



## Ltown

Good Morning ladies! I've been crashing early and up early sleep deprive

divachyk, no problems with shedding for me. Weekly tea rinse helps


mkd, I'm style challenge and come to conclusion that relax/natural is the texture of my hair it's too soft, frizzy and don't hold styles at all. I can rock twist/braidout one day sleep on it, gone same thing happen when I was relax.  

IDareT'sHair, I can't imagine you are still in critical condition, what's wrong?


----------



## mkd

Ltown said:


> Good Morning ladies! I've been crashing early and up early sleep deprive
> 
> @divachyk, no problems with shedding for me. Weekly tea rinse helps
> 
> 
> *@mkd, I'm style challenge and come to conclusion that relax/natural is the texture of my hair it's too soft, frizzy and don't hold styles at all. I can rock twist/braidout one day sleep on it, gone same thing happen when I was relax.  *
> 
> @IDareT'sHair, I can't imagine you are still in critical condition, what's wrong?


^^ mine too Ltown.    Its low density on top of that.  Its just making me mad right now.  But I know in the scheme of things its just hair and the last thing for me to be stressing about.


----------



## bajandoc86

I tried SSI's Tahitian Vanilla LI spray.....it smells SO GOOD!  It felt really nice in my hair too. I am wondering why I didn't try it before now....is that sale still on? I shouldn't be spending no $$$ I gots my car insurance to pay soon


----------



## Golden75

I'm mad cause I posted, but it ain't here.


----------



## Shay72

The steamer is in the house [email protected]!

I don't know why I just think that is always funny. Wasn't it Britney Spears that said that in one of her songs? I'm back [email protected]? I've just wanted to use it in some way.

Anyways my hair has missed steaming. It needs it. It craves it. So I will be steaming tonight .


----------



## Eisani

Zoya has buy 3 get 3 free. I placed an order last night, realized I ordered a dupe and since it hadn't been sent to the warehouse yet, figured I could swap out the polish. She told me I couldn't swap once order placed. I said but I can cancel though. CANCEL THE WHOLE ORDER. What kind of sh!t is that?


----------



## Golden75

Shay72 - I need to break out the steamer.  Been so lazy.  I hope it works, got a little damage in the moving process 

Eisani - I skipped Zoya, they been getting too much of my money and I was also worried about dupes.  That is dumb you would have to cancel the whole order.

:scratchch haven't heard anything on my order from the exchange erplexed trying to be patient.  Was supposed to be sent to me Friday.  If nothing is home today, I will pm the seller


----------



## chebaby

bronzebomb said:


> @chebaby go ahead and get Miss Jessie's. Didn't you send me the baby butter creme last year????


 i probably did lol. i like miss jessies but its not something i use all the time so it just sits there and i end up sending it to someone else. 
this time i just want the curly meringue.

chello ladies
last night i played in my hair(like always) and decided to bun the top and keep the back out. on the back i made two sections to compar the ohm shp and komaza califia pudding. the califia has more hold but they are both about the same. today i was too tired to do something with my hair so i just wore it like it was lmao. i hope no one notice that each side looks a little different

anyway its been hot here this week so i know as far as hair goes i have to pull out the big guns since my hair gets dry dry dry in the summer. so i will be back to co washing and steaming with cj curl rehab too bad i dont like this as a leave in otherwise id walk around smelling of strawberries all day long.


----------



## chebaby

Shay72 said:


> *The steamer is in the house [email protected]!*
> 
> I don't know why I just think that is always funny. Wasn't it Britney Spears that said that in one of her songs? I'm back [email protected]? I've just wanted to use it in some way.
> 
> Anyways my hair has missed steaming. It needs it. It craves it. So I will be steaming tonight .


 i just busted a gut, you are silly


----------



## divachyk

In a meeting, about to lost my neck, so sleepy.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Evening Divas!

My CD came today.  I didn't even bother to open it.

chebaby we still have some business we need to take care of.......


----------



## Golden75

Got my Jasmine's! Smells good.  So I got the Aloe & Silk, and Shea butter rinse.  If I like the A&S, I'll get the base   if I like the shea, I'll find the for the base


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My SheScentIt Shipped


----------



## Shay72

chebaby said:


> i just busted a gut, you are silly


I am . I say all the time that I am crazy, the good kind.

See I knew Qhem had to be doing something big for this long wait. This was my first time hearing her talk about auto production though.  She should have been more transparent in the beginning. Had anyone else heard about it? Maybe I missed it.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> Evening Divas!
> 
> My CD came today. I didn't even bother to open it.
> 
> @chebaby we still have some business we need to take care of.......


 i know, i know. forgive me ive been a tired slug lately lol. 

at least you got your cd though finally.


----------



## Raspberry

Shay72 said:


> I am . I say all the time that I am crazy, the good kind.
> 
> See I knew Qhem had to be doing something big for this long wait. *This was my first time hearing her talk about auto production though.  She should have been more transparent in the beginning.* Had anyone else heard about it? Maybe I missed it.



I agree, if she had been more specific about the changes that are coming, folks would probably be more patient. Auto-production is a big deal. I'm curious about her business model, she seems to really know what she's doing. I bet she's hardcore about preserving her brand quality...


----------



## chebaby

divachyk said:


> In a meeting, about to lost my neck, so sleepy.


 im quite tired today too. but we got some new massage chairs at work so maybe thatll keep me up. or put me to sleep


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75 said:


> *Got my Jasmine's! Smells good. So I got the Aloe & Silk, and Shea butter rinse.* If I like the A&S, I'll get the base  if I like the shea, I'll find the for the base


 

Golden75

Hmp.  Wait: Where you get Jasmine from?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *i know, i know. forgive me ive been a tired slug lately lol. *
> 
> at least you got your cd though finally.


 
@chebaby

Ai'ite Che-J

ETA:  I got CD from HSN (the one from that other nut, never came)


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Eisani

Hey Ms. E!

What you doin'?


----------



## Shay72

Raspberry said:


> I agree, if she had been more specific about the changes that are coming, folks would probably be more patient. Auto-production is a big deal. I'm curious about her business model, she seems to really know what she's doing. I bet she's hardcore about preserving her brand quality...


 
I hear when it comes to developing products and testing them she does not play. That's why it takes a long time for new products to come out or if she is reformulating something. Auto production is a big deal because I felt like she only did it because she had to. To me it seemed like it was never a goal for her.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Ai'ite Che-J
> 
> ETA: *I got CD from HSN (the one from that other nut, never came)*


 


im glad you got your CD but thats messed up the other one never came.


----------



## Eisani

IDareT'sHair

Hey Ms T!  Just left urgent care with dd. She twisted her knee during tennis practice and had a lot of inflammation. Xrays didn't show a sprain/strain so it's being iced and about to pick up a brace. I'm tired of seeing doctors right about now. 

The weather is so nice I wanted to hop a ride with boo but he's already back home and parked, said the police were out like ants at a picnic . Maybe tomorrow. What u up to and what did you buy?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

Nah girl, it never got here.

But, she ended up reluctantly refunding my Monneeee.

Tryna' hold out for Good Friday.  But the spurrrrrrrrt is callin' my name.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Eisani

It's suppose to be nice again tomorrow.  (So maybe you & Mr. Boo can ride).

Even here it's suppose to be close to 80 (if not 80) 

_*i still think it's going to snow again 1 mo'*_

I Spritz'ed today because of the weather. 

I wasn't planning to start my spritzing this soon.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Nah girl, it never got here.
> 
> But, she ended up reluctantly refunding my Monneeee.
> 
> Tryna' hold out for Good Friday. But the spurrrrrrrrt is callin' my name.


 what a mess
i want to buy something but i dont know what. i know if jasmines was still around she would take all my little monies


----------



## Eisani

I've been looking at headwraps, sundresses, spring blazers and everything else . I need a cute white 3/4 sleeve blazer. I neeeeed it, and can't find it. This is why I wish I could sew more than hems and butttons!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Eisani

Girl, neither can I. (not a lick)

@Shay72 @chebaby

Why didn't I take my Trash out before Criminal Minds came on????

I always try to get that out to the curb before then.erplexed

*scurrrrrrrd*


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Eisani
> 
> Girl, neither can I. (not a lick)
> 
> @Shay72 @chebaby
> 
> Why didn't I take my Trash out before Criminal Minds came on????
> 
> I always try to get that out to the curb before then.erplexed
> 
> **scurrrrrrrd**


 i understand though
criminal minds be on point. hmp, people crazy. be hiding behind your door and what not. peeping in your windows and stuff. girl dont take that trash out til the mornin lmao. cause my boo the walking computer not there to save you.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> i understand though
> criminal minds be on point. hmp, people crazy. be hiding behind your door and what not. peeping in your windows and stuff. *girl dont take that trash out til the mornin lmao.* cause my boo the walking computer not there to save you.


 
@chebaby

I would, but they come before I roll outta the bed. 

And you know I'm in the Country in Yts-ville. Them yt folks be choppin' folks up & eatin' 'em.....

*going nah*


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Eisani
> 
> Girl, neither can I. (not a lick)
> 
> @Shay72 @chebaby
> 
> *Why didn't I take my Trash out before Criminal Minds came on????
> 
> I always try to get that out to the curb before then.erplexed
> 
> *scurrrrrrrd**


IDareT'sHair



I'm sittin here refining my shopping list...


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> I would, but they come before I roll outta the bed.
> 
> And you know I'm in the Country in Yts-ville. *Them yt folks be choppin' folks up & eatin' 'em*.....
> 
> *going nah*



dooooonnnnnnttttttt gooooooooo
 chile if it were me id stand on the porch and toss the trash before i run back inside


----------



## IDareT'sHair

WHEW!  I'm back.

That show scurrrs me, but I have to watch.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> @IDareT'sHair
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sittin here refining my shopping list...


 
@Brownie518 @chebaby

Ya'll Wrong. Ya'll would miss me if I ended up in some Krazy's Crock Pot.



chebaby said:


> *dooooonnnnnnttttttt gooooooooo*
> chile if it were me id stand on the porch and toss the trash before i run back inside


 
@chebaby

Lawd.....they start killin' folks before it come on good.

Brownie518

Ms. B, we need to discuss that list.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> I would, but they come before I roll outta the bed.
> 
> And you know I'm in the Country in Yts-ville. *Them yt folks be choppin' folks up & eatin' 'em*.....
> 
> *going nah*




T, you are so crazy!!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *T, you are so crazy!!!*


 
@Brownie518

Freezin' body-parts and eatin' brains, eyeballs & stuff. & Laughin'.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518 @chebaby
> 
> Ya'll Wrong. Ya'll would miss me if I ended up in some Krazy's Crock Pot.
> 
> 
> 
> @chebaby
> 
> *Lawd.....they start killin' folks before it come on good*.
> 
> @Brownie518
> 
> Ms. B, we need to discuss that list.


 
i know right lmao.
im reading a james patterson book and the first page somebody done got got and this particular book is grusome erplexed
that james patterson might be a nut job himself to come up with this kinda stuff he be writing but imma keep reading though


----------



## Shay72

IDareT'sHair chebaby
Do ya'll watch the Investigation Discovery channel? That is my channel.

Imma have to get used to all of this steam. I was under there like lawd jezus I hope I make it . I'm going under again in a bit so keep me in your thoughts.


----------



## SimJam

wow American Idol scandal .... the gentle giant has FOUR outstanding warrants for his arrest .... and been traipsing all over American idol lolololol


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518 @chebaby
> 
> Ya'll Wrong.* Ya'll would miss me if I ended up in some Krazy's Crock Pot*.
> 
> 
> 
> @chebaby
> 
> Lawd.....they start killin' folks before it come on good.
> 
> Brownie518
> 
> Ms. B, we need to discuss that list.





IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> *Freezin' body-parts and eatin' brains, eyeballs & stuff*. & Laughin'.


IDareT'sHair




My list isn't too bad. I'm just checkin it over, see if I want to add/delete anything. I'll give you the final version when I'm done.


----------



## chebaby

Shay72 said:


> @IDareT'sHair @chebaby
> Do ya'll watch the Investigation Discovery channel? That is my channel.
> 
> Imma have to get used to all of this steam. I was under there like lawd jezus I hope I make it . I'm going under again in a bit so keep me in your thoughts.


 i havent watched that channel in a very long time.
i be watching snapped though them some crazy *** women. killing they husbands and whatnot and here i am cant even get a man. i cant get no man cause they killing all the men. i bet all them men wanted me but before we could meet BAM!!! they done got killed


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> WHEW! I'm back.
> 
> That show scurrrs me, but I have to watch.


 girl did you check the curtains? make sure you dont see no feet at the bottom


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72

I have not watched.  Criminal Minds is about as Gruesome as I can go.  

I can't watch CSI.  Them burnt up, disfigured bodies gross me out.  

Finding folks all chopped up and stuff.

A Head in a Brown Paper Bag or Gift Wrapped.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> *Freezin' body-parts and eatin' brains, eyeballs & stuff*. & Laughin'.


 you a mess. you right though


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *girl did you check the curtains? make sure you dont see no feet at the bottom*


 
chebaby

STOP Girl!  I'm surrounded my woods and complete nothingness.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> chebaby
> 
> STOP Girl!  I'm surrounded my woods and complete nothingness.




 I know! Me, too! Woods and YT folks!!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *you a mess. you right though*


 
chebaby

And Laughin' like it taste good......  Drankin' Blood & carryin' on.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Shay72
> 
> I have not watched. Criminal Minds is about as Gruesome as I can go.
> 
> I can't watch CSI. Them burnt up, disfigured bodies gross me out.
> 
> Finding folks all chopped up and stuff.
> 
> A Head in a Brown Paper Bag or Gift Wrapped.


 CSI used to be my show but i dont watch it anymore. i do still watch law and order the one with the fat man. i just love me some of that fat man. with his no it all self.
i like all the weird tv men.
i love me some House, the walking computer and the criminal intent(law & order) fat man.


----------



## chebaby

Brownie518 said:


> I know! Me, too! Woods and YT folks!!!


 the woods and what you need to be worried about
hmph, i aint saying they crazy. but them people crazy as hell


----------



## Shay72

The scary thing about the ID channel is these are real people killing. Sometimes when u find out why some of these folks kill you're like  erplexed .


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *I know! Me, too! Woods and YT folks!!!*


 
Brownie518

So, you know exactly what I'm Talmbout.......

Lawd...that's why my blk-behind be scurrd outside @  Night.....


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> the woods and what you need to be worried about
> *hmph, i aint saying they crazy. but them people crazy as hell*


 
chebaby

Shole is.


----------



## SimJam

I getting scared just reading these comments.

Criminal Minds freaks me the **** out, the episode with that hobo looking man that killed ppl during powercuts really messed me up.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> *And Laughin' like it taste good...... Drankin' Blood & carryin' on*.


  see thats why im glad i live in chocolate city. aint no yt folks around here if i see one my face be allerplexed they must be lost


----------



## Brownie518

T, I know that ebay seller left a bad taste, but when are you tryin that CD?


----------



## chebaby

SimJam said:


> I getting scared just reading these comments.
> 
> Criminal Minds freaks me the **** out, the episode with that hobo looking man that killed ppl during powercuts really messed me up.


 that episode was c.r.a.z.y. that dude always plays a nut anyway.


----------



## divachyk

IDareT'sHair, no SSI ship notice for me. Emailed her re: my order. Not sure what the deal is what the "packaging" issue she's referring too.

chebaby, did the chairs put you to sleep? I lived nearby a cemetery while growing up and mom always said something similar to what you said. She'd say, those dead folks ain't what you need to be worried about. 

Golden75, yeah where did you get that Jasmine's?

Eisani, are you and boo going motorcycle riding? (can't remember if he still has his bike). Dh and I had planned to go Monday but it rained. Pooh. Hope dd feels better. Oh and why dh trying buy a motorcycle helmet. That boy.

SimJam, I don't watch idol but did catch the gentle giant one  night. He's a big fella. Gentle with warrants? Think not.


----------



## divachyk

I can't go there with yall on criminal minds. I'm home alone way too much. Have actually experienced a break-in before and so, nah I'z don't do them kindsa pichas.


----------



## chebaby

divachyk said:


> @IDareT'sHair, no SSI ship notice for me. Emailed her re: my order. Not sure what the deal is what the "packaging" issue she's referring too.
> 
> @chebaby, *did the chairs put you to sleep? I lived nearby a cemetery while growing up and mom always said something similar to what you said. She'd say, those dead folks ain't what you need to be worried about.*
> 
> @Golden75, yeah where did you get that Jasmine's?
> 
> @Eisani, are you and boo going motorcycle riding? (can't remember if he still has his bike). Dh and I had planned to go Monday but it rained. Pooh. Hope dd feels better. Oh and why dh trying buy a motorcycle helmet. That boy.
> 
> @SimJam, I don't watch idol but did catch the gentle giant one night. He's a big fella. Gentle with warrants? Think not.


 the chair almost put me to sleep until T started talking about getting ate up by some yt people
girl your mom aint never lied.  people crazy.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

What about the one that was killing Women and making Life-Size Dolls out of them after they were Dead.

Brownie518

I have the Conditioner & the DC.  I already swapped the Shampoo.

I did open the box, but I haven't smelled them (yet).


----------



## Golden75

Shay72 - yes, she did mention something to that effect, finding away to mass produce.  I read that way back, maybe early last year.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

divachyk

I'm home alone too Girl.  Out in the Coun-tray.  In da' woods.

I call it the country, but it's actually un-developed 'Burbs.  

Although I heard they might build a Tar'get close by.erplexed  

I'll be mad if they do, because I don't want it to become overly Commericalized.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> What about the one that was killing Women and making Life-Size Dolls out of them after they were Dead.
> 
> @Brownie518
> 
> I have the Conditioner & the DC. I already swapped the Shampoo.
> 
> I did open the box, but I haven't smelled them (yet).


 chile i was watching like

the very first criminal minds episode i seen was when those 3 girls were kidnapped(their parents went to school with killer). he made the girl decide which girl should die cause one was already sick. that episode made me so sad i cant remember if they caught the killer though.


----------



## SimJam

then there was the one about the taxidermist that was using HUMAN eyes in those damn stuffed animals


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair -  got Jasmine's from the exchange board.  I posted in here, I thought.  But I typed a dissertation in this thread this am & it didn't post 

The A&S is full the Shea was 75% - $20!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

_Lawd & Order Criminal Intent_ is my all time Fav.  4-ever.

It comes on all day Saturday back to back.  From like 9 a.m. until 7 p.m.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75

G, Gurl....I thought Dana had made a comeback......


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@SimJam

I saw that one.

@chebaby

I hated the one when that crazy man killed Hoch's wife & his little boy was hiding in the toy-chest.

That one made me sad.


----------



## chebaby

SimJam said:


> then there was the one about the taxidermist that was using HUMAN eyes in those damn stuffed animals


 i remember that too.
but the episode that has never left me is the one where the psychiatrist was using people fears against them that creeped me out so bad. thats why i dont tell people my fears. 


IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> _Lawd & Order Criminal Intent_ is my all time Fav. 4-ever.
> 
> It comes on all day Saturday back to back. From like 9 a.m. until 7 p.m.


 i used to never like that show but i am so in love with that fat man. he has a crazy streak


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @SimJam
> 
> I saw that one.
> 
> @chebaby
> 
> I hated the one when that crazy man killed Hoch's wife & his little boy was hiding in the toy-chest.
> 
> That one made me sad.


  girl i cried me a river when that happened. i didnt like the wife but it was still sad. and i love Hoch ole never smillin *** and he cried like a baby


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

You must be talmbout Bobby Goren?  That's my Boy!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> girl i cried me a river when that happened. i didnt like the wife but it was still sad. and i love Hoch ole never smillin *** and he cried like a baby


 
@chebaby

Yeah, I didn't like the "Wife" either, but I hated how that krazy killed her with the little boy there in the house.

It was very sad.

What about that Episode in Detroit, MI (when they had the disfigured black serial killer that was setting folks on fire on Halloween).  

He was stringing them up on Meat-Hooks, pouring gasoline on them and burning them up?

Did you see that one? *bites nails*

ETA:  My Phone Just Rang & I Jumped Outta My Skin


----------



## IDareT'sHair

IDareT'sHair said:


> *ETA: My Phone Just Rang & I Jumped Outta My Skin*


 
chebaby

.........................


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> You must be talmbout Bobby Goren? That's my Boy!


 good ole bobby he does this weird tick thing that i LOVE. its like a nervous tick. i wonder if he does it in real life?


IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Yeah, I didn't like the "Wife" either, but I hated how that krazy killed her with the little boy there in the house.
> 
> It was very sad.
> 
> What about that Episode in Detroit, MI (when they had the disfigured black serial killer that was setting folks on fire on Halloween).
> 
> He was stringing them up on Meat-Hooks, pouring gasoline on them and burning them up?
> 
> Did you see that one? *bites nails*
> 
> ETA: My Phone Just Rang & I Jumped Outta My Skin


 girl that black boy made me mad setting people on fire. i was like boy you black thats not what we do
but that episode bothered me cause in the end i felt bad for him.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> .........................


 lmao. did they ask you whats your favorite scarry movie


----------



## bajandoc86

I LOVE Criminal Minds.....During all these episodes....all I keep saying is dese whiteys CR-AAAAAAAA-ZY.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *lmao. did they ask you whats your favorite scarry movie*


 
chebaby

Girl, I jumped! ......

Nah...it was my friend asking me why wasn't "Revenge" coming on tonight?


----------



## mkd

chebaby, i think I want to revisit kccc.  I think i wan a break from ms Jessie's.  

I really like james Patterson and michael Connolly too.


----------



## chebaby

mkd said:


> @chebaby, i think I want to revisit kccc. I think i wan a break from ms Jessie's.
> 
> I really like james Patterson and michael Connolly too.


 let me know if the kccc works out for you.
sometimes it works for me and sometimes it doesnt

i never heard of michale connolly but i might look into him.
im reading coss country by james patterson now. i read all his books outta order lmao. im not the type to care about which book came first


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Girl, I jumped! ......
> 
> Nah...it was my friend asking me why wasn't "Revenge" coming on tonight?


 i bet you did jump.
i woulda jumped too


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518 @chebaby

Here's my Mini-List:

32 ounce Hair Trigger
2 Kyra's Hemp Hydrating, Sweet Mango Hair Creme, Pomegrante Pomade
Silk Dreams Vanilla Silk Conditioner & whatever else comes in 16 ounces

*not too bad*


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518 @chebaby
> 
> Here's my Mini-List:
> 
> 32 ounce Hair Trigger
> 2 Kyra's Hemp Hydrating, Sweet Mango Hair Creme, Pomegrante Pomade
> Silk Dreams Vanilla Silk Conditioner & whatever else comes in 16 ounces
> 
> *not too bad*


 nice list

i forgot im interested in silk dreams. i want to try a few of her stuff too


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I need somebody that does FB to do me a "Favor" & friend this Vendor so I can find out when the Sale is.  

She said she's going to have a promo code via FB. (And I don't 'do' FB) But I want Full-Sizes of this.

It looks/smells/feels wonderful.

http://www.etsy.com/listing/94516289/conditioning-kit?ref=cat2_gallery_30

Anybody.

Please and Thank you


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> nice list
> 
> *i forgot im interested in silk dreams. i want to try a few of her stuff too*


 
chebaby

Yeah, next Sale, I'm going to seriously consider buying a couple 16 ounce Conditioners for Cowashing.

And I hope Kyra has at least 25-30%


----------



## Eisani

divachyk boo has one and a half street legal bikes (the second one is about to be illegal in about 2.56 seconds) and one that's strictly for racing. We were supposed to ride today but didn't get to go out.


----------



## mkd

chebaby, start with his book, the lincoln lawyer.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Thinking about my Regi for Friday.

I guess I'll play around with it tomorrow at work & write up 1-2 options.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> I need somebody that does FB to do me a "Favor" & friend this Vendor so I can find out when the Sale is.
> 
> She said she's going to have a promo code via FB. (And I don't 'do' FB) But I want Full-Sizes of this.
> 
> It looks/smells/feels wonderful.
> 
> http://www.etsy.com/listing/94516289/conditioning-kit?ref=cat2_gallery_30
> 
> Anybody.
> 
> Please and Thank you


 ill do it but i cant do it until tonight or tomorrow.


IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Yeah, next Sale, I'm going to seriously consider buying a couple 16 ounce Conditioners for Cowashing.
> 
> And I hope Kyra has at least 25-30%


 i hope she has a sale that good too.

i dont know what i want from silk dreams yet.


mkd said:


> @chebaby, start with his book, the lincoln lawyer.


 ok cool. ill order it on my nook tonight.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

Me either (about Silk Dreams) and thanks about that Moisture Balance.  That's a Winner.  It's really nice.

I'll pick up whatever she has in 16 ounces. I think those are like: Vanilla Destination or something like that and Shea What.

I'd like that "Whip My Hair" Cleanser, but, I don't think I'll get it (8 ounces) and I know I won't get the Mocha.  

That's too much like Purabody Chocolate Smoothie and I have 3 of those.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Me either (about Silk Dreams) and thanks about that Moisture Balance. That's a Winner. It's really nice.
> 
> I'll pick up whatever she has in 16 ounces. I think those are like: Vanilla Destination or something like that and Shea What.
> 
> I'd like that "Whip My Hair" Cleanser, but, I don't think I'll get it (8 ounces) and I know I won't get the Mocha.
> 
> That's too much like Purabody Chocolate Smoothie and I have 3 of those.


 i might read her thread to see what people are liking and choose from there because i dont know what to get.

tomorrow i might go to my bss and get some mop top products.


----------



## robot.

did some flat twists with the donna marie curling cream and sealed with coconut oil (on which i'm running low). we'll see how my hair wants to act in the morning


----------



## bajandoc86

I am here   I have had this vid on repeat the entire day, lawwwwddd.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9oBlnb5orJo&feature=related


----------



## divachyk

Eisani,  re: almost illegal. You think you'll get another? 

I will be clarifying this hea' head tomorrow. Pura gots my hair feeling all kinds a wrong.


----------



## divachyk

bajandoc86 said:


> I am here   I have had this vid on repeat the entire day, lawwwwddd.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9oBlnb5orJo&feature=related


bajandoc86, someone got that dude in their siggy. Hilarious. I'll watch the vid tomorrow to see what it's about.


----------



## Eisani

Sage and one Haute Look package came today. One more to go 

I'm putting everybody in the house on a modification. Boo asked me to make peanut butter fudge brownies last night. I was nice and made a a13x9 pan, last night y'all, and there may be about a third left. Add to that the fact that I just saw two boxes of Girl Scout cookies on top of the freezer downstairs...I guess he called himself hiding those. That's alright, I'm about to fix alladat. That man's sweet tooth is unreal.


----------



## Eisani

divachyk a new bike may be my reward to myself for making my goal weight. I rejoined Weight Watchers a few weeks ago and up until Friday, I'd been working out every day. I'm still not able to eat much more than mashed taters and soups in a light broth, but it's all good. 

Idk why I'm so old school, but I don't like washing my hair during "that time" but I think it has more to do with it not acting right than any old wive's tale. Sheba cuts the monkey once a month.


----------



## divachyk

Received my AV package today! (coco latte)

@bajandoc86, that dude is crazy -- boy bye!

@Eisani, go for it! Dh and I joined WW several weeks ago. He's lost 3 lbs and I lost nutin'. We've not been following the plan precisely either. Headed out of town this weekend so of course WW is a bust for now. Next week we will get on the grind right. I've been working out pretty steadily for the past month. Lost 10lbs but that was unintentional. I'll take it though. My acid reflux and stopping sodas is the cause of the weight loss.


----------



## Ltown

Good Morning!  Its been awesome weather so we all know summer going to be HOT!

IDareT'sHair, i didn't see a sale on facebook for that esty shop.

shay, i never heard of that show but i will be watching. Is it like snap?
chebaby love criminal mind, and Malcom. I love law and orders show too


mkd, i think we are the same texture 3b/3c?  the only thing good about this texture for me is detangling is easy.

divachyk, did you get french mesh roller, i see you in the roller challenge?  I can't roll for jack, watch all the video i was hoping to see more picture of rollerset in that challenge i'm still trying to master it.


----------



## Brownie518

*Hair Trigger*

15% off orders of $25 and up until 3/17

Code: TRIGGER15


----------



## Golden75

Was gonna get the Trigger, in 16 oz, but it's $7.50 to ship, and the discount doesn't apply unless I add something for $5.  And the discount don't even cover shipping


----------



## 13StepsAhead

Hey ladies  GNC is having BOGO Free+ free shipping  and they have a few hair vitamins on sale.


----------



## mkd

Ltown, yep, I think we have similar textures!


----------



## Eisani

I got a trigga in da cart *said it in Rick Ross' voice*


----------



## 13StepsAhead

HairVeda
SALE ALERT! Save 20-30% on Whipped Gelly, Green Tea Butter, Almond Glaze, Vatika Frosting, SNDC Refill Packs & More. Friday & Saturday Only!


----------



## LuvlyRain3

This done brought me out of lurkdom! Thanks 13StepsAhead!


----------



## Golden75

Yeah, ummm, I been itching and twitching. I may just grab some HV, revisit some thangs 

@Eisani - Did you get the Trigga? I want it, but ehhh, I dunno, I think i'm gonna get it. And the HV, and then I'm done. 

Didn't I say that after SSI. Dang I feel incomplete without getting packages once a week .

IDareT'sHair Brownie518 (I think you got the Trigga) - Whats the shelf life?  I mean 16oz of oil is a lot if I have only a few months.  That may help my descision.


----------



## bronzebomb

I just purchased 3 wigs from [email protected]

I talk about how big my head is (25 in. circum).  So I purchased Big Mama Wig Honey, Maria & Gina.  

I'm getting BSL this year!


----------



## Eisani

Golden75 I haven't hit paynah on the. Trigga yet, never ordered before. I'm only hesitant because I want Whipped Gelly tomorrow AND I broke down and ordered SSI . I'm a punk, put me in the trunk !


----------



## SimJam

Eisani said:


> @Golden75 I haven't hit paynah on the. Trigga yet, never ordered before. I'm only hesitant because I want Whipped Gelly tomorrow AND I broke down and ordered SSI . I*'m a punk, put me in the trunk* !



lol            .


----------



## Golden75

Eisani said:


> @Golden75 I haven't hit paynah on the. Trigga yet, never ordered before. I'm only hesitant because I want Whipped Gelly tomorrow AND I broke down and ordered SSI . I'm a punk, put me in the trunk !


 
Eisani - Yeh I got a big nice order in. Wait, you said you wasn't ordering cuz of the shipping?  Ain't no shame....:wink2:

I'm thinking of the Gelly too, and I always wanted to try the Glaze.  I think these will work with laying down some thangs while in kinky twists .  

I may skip the Trigga again.  I really don't want to be forced into ordering stuff I don't want to get a discount   and she ain't got nothing for a dollar on that site . So may just save my $32 for BJ and make out like a bandit with products


----------



## Eisani

Golden75 yea, I was fussing about shipping then messed around and used that Tahitian Vanilla leave in. Next thing I knew, I was hauling . I just want one or two of the 18 oz whipped gellies. I forgot how much my hair loved that stuff. After that I'm good.


----------



## Golden75

Eisani - Dayum should've gotten the Tahitian Vanilla.  Was going to, but dayum.... I may uh, go back over there....


----------



## Golden75

I'm a mess, just bought a Coach Tote bag and a pair of sneakers  It was a good deal , I still love me some Coach.  I almost hauled


----------



## robot.

cute fro today. i love the water + moisturizer + oil combo. i want to start twisting my hair up to sleep at night, but i don't need to moisturize every day. i wonder if i can just use water to make my hair pliable and to make sure the ends curl.


----------



## robot.

and what's this vanilla leave-in? sounds gooood

eta: i see it on SSI. i want to try that brazil nut buttercreme. i'd try the conditioners too but i already have my staples.


----------



## chebaby

chello ladies
hair in a bun. this is quickly becoming my favorite style. ill keep it in for tomorrow too. i shampooed with elucence and then conditioned and detangled with curl rehab. used giovanni direct as a leave in and sealed my ends with cocasta oil before i bunned.


----------



## Golden75

I hate public transportation but it saves me a butt load of money for my gas guzzler   Dude is going hard on some oniony smelling chips.  I mean he eating so fast, he missing his mouth!  Dayum chip hit my leg . Chips all on the floor .  fangas and alladat! Wiping mouth with sleeve - gross!


----------



## Eisani

chebaby I'm trying to ween myself off of buns . At least lately I rock high ones instead of my signature low/tuck/low side buns. Whenever I get lazy or I'm in a rush, bun it is.


----------



## chebaby

Eisani said:


> @chebaby I'm trying to ween myself off of buns . At least lately I rock high ones instead of my signature low/tuck/low side buns. Whenever I get lazy or I'm in a rush, bun it is.


 how do you do your buns? is it on wet, damp or dry hair?

the only reason im trying to stick with full w&g styles is so i can stop brushing the front of my hair. but thats what i have to do to get my bun on


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Hi Ladies!

chebaby  'Poo has been mailed (so get on it Gurl).  Get it in Gear!....

Eisani Golden75 

Brownie518 Swears by that SSI Tahitian Vanilla L-I.  Now I wish I woulda' got some to try.erplexed  

But I haven't even tried the 2 Coco Cremes I got at the last Sale.

I was Lurkin' at work & saw my 'Boo Trigga', so I picked up my 32 Ounce Bottle.  

Hopefully it will last me until BF.  The discount was $7.50 which ended up being Free Shipping.

*and it has shipped already*


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> Hi Ladies!
> 
> @chebaby 'Poo has been mailed (so get on it Gurl). Get it in Gear!....
> 
> @Eisani @Golden75
> 
> @Brownie518 Swears by that SSI Tahitian Vanilla L-I. Now I wish I woulda' got some to try.erplexed
> 
> But I haven't even tried the 2 Coco Cremes I got at the last Sale.
> 
> I was Lurkin' at work & saw my 'Boo Trigga', so I picked up my 32 Ounce Bottle.
> 
> Hopefully it will last me until BF. The discount was $7.50 which ended up being Free Shipping.
> 
> *and it has shipped already*


 lmao im already in 1st 2nd and 3rd gear i mailed it today, see its when you least expect it


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ltown

The Sale hasn't started yet, but she said if you "Like" her on FB, you should be able to see/get the discount.

So far, I have been very pleased with her level of CS.  The Bottles/Jars are nice.  

It smells wonderful, the Consistency is good and the Shipping is Decent.

*Big Two Thumbs Up for Moisture Balance*


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *lmao im already in 1st 2nd and 3rd gear i mailed it today, see its when you least expect it*


 
chebaby

You're a Sweetie!

Thanks Girl.

What you buyin' today?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> i might read her thread to see what people are liking and choose from there because i dont know what to get.
> 
> *tomorrow i might go to my bss and get some mop top products*.


 
chebaby

Fab sent me a Mop Top DC'er a while ago & (I've been saving it).  

I need to stay up in my stash and away from hittin' PayNahPayNahPayNahPayNahPayNahPayNah


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> You're a Sweetie!
> 
> Thanks Girl.
> 
> What you buyin' today?


 lol i was like T gonna hit the floor when she see i finally mailed the box 
 i have no idea what im getting. i want another jar of califia pudding since the date on mine says use before 11-11 and you know i want some kyra, claudie and SD(but i have a feeling i wont buy any SD).


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Fab sent me a Mop Top DC'er a while ago & (*I've been saving it*).
> 
> *I need to stay up in my stash and away from hittin' PayNahPayNahPayNahPayNahPayNahPayNah*


 we say the bolded every few months it never happens lol. right now im on aveyou groupon watch i NEED that to happen.

what you saving it for?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Eisani said:


> @Golden75 yea, I was fussing about shipping then messed around and used that Tahitian Vanilla leave in. *Next thing I knew, I was hauling* . I just want one or two of the 18 oz whipped gellies. I forgot how much my hair loved that stuff. After that I'm good.


 
Eisani

Famous Last Werds.....

*i know what you mean tho'*


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> we say the bolded every few months it never happens lol. right now im on aveyou groupon watch i NEED that to happen.
> 
> *what you saving it for?*


 
chebaby 

Girl, I know.  You tell me?

What am I saving 3/4ths of all this mess for?  

Probably for when I get some Hair........


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> lol i was like T gonna hit the floor when she see i finally mailed the box
> i have no idea what im getting. i want another jar of califia pudding since the date on mine says use before 11-11 and you know i want some kyra, claudie and SD(*but i have a feeling i wont buy any SD*).


 
@chebaby

Me Too.erplexed 

But I keep sayin' I am tho'....

Somebody _else always snatches SD's monneee_ outta my PayPal 1st....

ETA:  You gettin' any HV Whipped Gelly?  You know yous a Gel-Addict.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Massaging In:  Hairitage Hydrations "Jar of Joe" Coffee Hair Creme.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Girl, I know. You tell me?
> 
> *What am I saving 3/4ths of all this mess for?*
> 
> Probably for when I get some Hair........


 just say brownie and E made you do it


IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Me Too.erplexed
> 
> But I keep sayin' I am tho'....
> 
> Somebody _else always snatches SD's monneee_ outta my PayPal 1st....
> 
> ETA:* You gettin' any HV Whipped Gelly? You know yous a Gel-Addict*.


 you know i thought about it i already have a 16oz but imma throw it away cause its turning yellow back in the day it was white and would turn pink over time. but its turning yellow now and i dont think thats right

SD i just want to try cause its there lol. but nothing is really standing out to me.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *just say brownie and E made you do it*
> 
> you know i thought about it i already have a 16oz but imma throw it away cause its turning yellow back in the day it was white and would turn pink over time. but its turning yellow now and i dont think thats right
> 
> *SD i just want to try cause its there lol. but nothing is really standing out to me*.


 
@chebaby

Wait. Hold Up!

Lawd...and what about Y-O-U?????? = bad influence.

Yeah, I'm on the SD Fence. 

I should try Shea What for tomorrow's wash day & see. (it comes in 16 ounces) which is why it's on my list.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I gotta get back up on the N/B thing. 

I've been so outta control. 

And I picked up 2 new vendors (and I shouldn't have) erplexed

But both of them have wonderful products, fast shipping, good CS and smells like a million bucks.

Moisture Balance
Naturelle Grow 

*both Esty Vendors*


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Hmp.

*crickets chirpin'*

Where errrrbody at?


----------



## Eisani

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Fab sent me a Mop Top DC'er a while ago & (I've been saving it).
> 
> *I need to stay up in my stash and away from hittin' PayNahPayNahPayNahPayNahPayNahPayNah*


YES to the bolded. I was in the back room and found a MD conditioning sample pack which I do NOT remember ordering . 


IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Wait. Hold Up!
> 
> Lawd...and what about Y-O-U?????? = bad influence.


I didn't even catch what she said until I saw this post  chebaby you know you wrong . 

I'm not doing anything, will probably dampen my hair, detangle wit CTDG and twist it with this Aethiopika Butter from Qhemet. Got the idea from her FB page today


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Eisani

Hey E, here is my latest Luv I ordered the 16 ounce Trio on Monday. It came today.

http://www.etsy.com/listing/94815778/naturellegrow-intense-deep-conditioning?ref=cat2_gallery_30


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Wait. Hold Up!
> 
> Lawd...and what about Y-O-U?????? = bad influence.
> 
> Yeah, I'm on the SD Fence.
> 
> I should try Shea What for tomorrow's wash day & see. (it comes in 16 ounces) which is why it's on my list.


 me??? bad influence???? noooooo not me
yea try that shea what and let me know what you think.


Eisani said:


> YES to the bolded. I was in the back room and found a MD conditioning sample pack which I do NOT remember ordering .
> 
> *I didn't even catch what she said until I saw this post  @**chebaby** you know you wrong . *
> 
> I'm not doing anything, will probably dampen my hair, detangle wit CTDG and twist it with this Aethiopika Butter from Qhemet. Got the idea from her FB page today


 you know you be coming in here with new stuff knowing we gonna hop on the wagon you and brownie. yall be dragging us down


----------



## Golden75

Just finished dc-ing, washing, and putting in some cray looking flat twists to stretch my hair.  Prepping for the install.  

I'm back on n/b even tho I don't want to be, but I need to be.


----------



## divachyk

I'm temporarily off the no-buy!  Dh and I are taking a weekend getaway so I'mma buy and do as I so well please.  

Ltown, didn't buy the french rollers but I purchased some plastic mesh rollers. Haven't used them yet. 

Brownie518, is the Tahitian Vanilla better than Coco Cream? Wonder if anyone on the exchange forum would trade a CoCo for Tahitian Vanilla. I have several unused CoCos in the stash. :scratchch


----------



## divachyk

Okay so I clarified that Pura mess up out my hair and DCing with my beloved Kenra. If I buckled down, I could solely rely upon Kenra to get the job done. However, I like variety so that's not gonna happen.


----------



## robot.

divachyk said:


> Okay so I clarified that Pura mess up out my hair and DCing with my beloved Kenra. If I buckled down, I could solely rely upon Kenra to get the job done. However, I like variety so that's not gonna happen.



what happened with pura? i'm going to check your previous posts

the DM curling cream is alright. my hair was a huge, frizzy mess by the time i got in from work though. i wonder if it's because it has glycerin and aloe vera? i need to find out which ingredient is the culprit.

i twisted with the SM and sealed with evoo. really need to steam soon.

waiting for Ohm to open and for Qhemet to restock. there was something else i wanted but i forgot. but oh! i got 58 oz of coconut oil for $26! you caint eem beat that wit a stick


----------



## Eisani

IDareT'sHair. Lawd for the love of pj lovin jeezus, who is Naturelle Grow? What are the ingredients? What it smell like? What are we gon' do with you? 

divachyk I would use the Coco Creme and Tahitian Vanilla leave ins differently. The Coco I use on wet or dry hair, Tahitian only on damp/wet hair and in warmer months. 

I did what I said I would with the CTDG and Aethiopika and I must admit, my twists are obscenely soft. I can't stop touching my hair . I'm talking sexy soft, and moist. Can't wait to see what it looks like in the morning. I hope it doesn't frizz up, it's that soft. Pillows. I'm rambling, let me go to sleep .


----------



## divachyk

My hair feels much better now that I've clarified. I tried something different tonight. Since I'm 12 weeks post, I took a fine tooth comb and gently tugged on the ng. At first I did cause a little bit of breakage but when I got the hang of it, it was on point. I really liked how that stretch out my ng.

Thanks Eisani.


----------



## Ltown

Hello ladies!  

Use up As i am leave in, good ingredients but don't know if i will get it again.
  I have ony order hv sample kit so nothing new with me, off today to visit schools for dd.  i will be shopping on the way back from Bmore.  I'm only on the hunt for creamy leave ins right nowi have enough butters.    

divachyk, i didn't like pura either it didn't do anything for me, sorry to hear about your hair and i'm glad its getting better.


----------



## Golden75

Shoot forgot about the HV sale, uh lemme 

ETA: No sale prices yet


----------



## Brownie518

chebaby said:


> *just say brownie and E made you do it*





Why I got to be in it? 



I ordered Carol's Daughter yesterday with 20% off all Black Vanilla stuff. That's not all I ended up getting from her, though . I also got some Hairitage, Hair Trigga, CPR, and emailed Claudie for some stuff.  My CD will be here tomorrow, already. 

Here's some stuff I used up recently:
Black Vanilla Smoothie
Saravun Olive Squalane & Shea Butter
SD Aaliyah's Blessing
SD Sweet Milk DC
HV pH Rinse
Hydratherma Naturals oil
Hydratherma Naturals Lotion 4oz

I had pulled some stuff out that was almost gone and knocked some out this past few weeks.


----------



## Brownie518

Golden75 said:


> Shoot forgot about the HV sale, uh lemme
> 
> ETA: No sale prices yet


Golden75

G, the sale starts at Noon, she said on FB. I'm supposed to be out and about around then. I'll have to make sure my phone is charged so I can get 2 Vatika Frostings, CoCasta, and pH Rinses.


----------



## Brownie518

divachyk said:


> Brownie518, is the Tahitian Vanilla better than Coco Cream? Wonder if anyone on the exchange forum would trade a CoCo for Tahitian Vanilla. I have several unused CoCos in the stash. :scratchch


divachyk

I've never used the Coco Cream. The Tahitian Vanilla is a spray on leave in, not a creamy like the Coco. I like it on my wet hair and as a refresher when it's warm out. It's .


----------



## 13StepsAhead

I cannot wait fo rmy day to be over! 3 more hours and I'm outta' here. And today is hair day:
- Prepoo/Detangle with Coco nut oil
- Shampoo with Bobeam oats and honey
- DC for 1-2hours with AO blue green Algae
- Follow-up with Moisture DC for another 1-2 hours
- Twist my hair for a twist out. (I'm heading to France so I want to wear my hair out for a day)


----------



## Golden75

Brownie518 - thanks!  I figured I was just being early   I want to get something, but I don't need it.  I'll take a 

Having buyers remorse on the Coach Tote bag, tried to cancel but they said it's packed  I am a notorious returner, will back .  I have a Coach tote I need to have repaired, so I will most likely return this, and just get it fixed.  

I finished a Mozeke sample of the Juicy Peach Poo - will not purchase full size.  It gets the job done, but meh, I have a ton of poo's.  And that's it, I only finished 1 freaking sample


----------



## BrownBetty

Hi ladies!

Nothing doing over here.  I took about 2 inches off last week.  My ends were looking raggedy.  I swear 1 step forward 2 steps back.  

I needed a new moisturizer so I picked up the mizani coconut one last night.  We'll see how it works out.

How yall doing?


----------



## Golden75

Passing on HV


----------



## Eisani

Golden75 I got my Big Whipped Gelly and another CoCasta. The smallest HV cart I've eva made.


----------



## Eisani

BrownBetty ain't been to work, ain't called nobody...haven't seen you in a while.


----------



## 13StepsAhead

Quick vent....So I purchased a tape measurer for my hair and I'm so disappointed in my lack of retention last year. I'm not average 1/2" per month grower I get about 4-5" inches a year (based on my length when I BCed), but those trims due to setbacks last year put me back more than I thought. oh well, I guess this is what a journey is all about.


----------



## Golden75

Eisani said:


> @Golden75 I got my Big Whipped Gelly and another CoCasta. The smallest HV cart I've eva made.


 
Eisani - yeah I saw that big Whipped Gelly and thought of you.  I wanted the Almond Glaze, and revisit Whipped Ends.  Even tho I know shelf life is longer that whats there, I didn't want to risk wasting stuff, and neither was on sale anyway.


----------



## 13StepsAhead

I'm really eyeing HV, but I'll wait until BF since I have other stuff to use up.


----------



## Golden75

13StepsAhead - My thoughts exactly.


----------



## Golden75

DAYUMMMMMM I got a fraud alert.  Says someone in India for $204.  They declined they charge, thank goodness.  Calling now.


----------



## Golden75

Lawd this is scary.  I AM DONE SHOPPING ALL CRAZY ONLINE!!!


----------



## Golden75

Someone tried to use use my card in Ireland, Hong Kong, Germany, Denmark and in the US. OVER 50 charges were attempted in the last few hours.  LADIES IT'S OVER.  MY PJI-ISM HAS BEEN CURED!


----------



## 13StepsAhead

OMG!!!! Where was the last order you placed online?


----------



## Golden75

The last place was Coach Factory Outlet yesterday.  I had to enter my card number, most places I use paypal only. So there must be a breach at Coach.  May be I'll send cust serv an email to give an alert.

But I am like shook right now!  I mean multiple countries and throughout the US, these fools was trying to clean me out!


----------



## 13StepsAhead

Wow that's scary. Makes me think twice about ordering while im here.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Eisani said:


> @IDareT'sHair. *Lawd for the love of pj lovin jeezus, who is Naturelle Grow?* What are the ingredients? What it smell like? What are we gon' do with you?


 
Eisani   

It smells nice & fruity.  In fact the Trio (Cleansing Conditioner, Deep, Moisturizer) all smell the same.  

Did you click on the Lank?  That's some good stuff.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75

That's Terrible. 

That has happened to me before (right here in the US) and they caught the mess after the fact.  Like $800 later.

It took about 6 months to get it fully resolved and off my CC.


----------



## Golden75

@13StepsAhead - definitely keep a close eye. I been shopping online since inception  and before paypal, and before all the "security" and this has never happened. Like my mom said, they target the large companies, that get heavy traffic, larger purchases, makes sense. Those consumers may not notice as quickly. 

it's weird cause my account was fine this morning, at lunch I took money out to pay for lunch with mom & bro. By the time I came back a couple hours later, it was on & popping! It's like "they" needed me to make a transaction, before "they" decided to start charging. But glad it was caught, and no damage done. But I will NOT be ordering if it requires me to enter my card number. I believe 95% the breach happened with Coach. I did not have to enter my card # on any other site. No other transactions happened after that, except pre-authorized bill payments & transfer to savings.


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Golden75
> 
> That's Terrible.
> 
> That has happened to me before (right here in the US) and they caught the mess after the fact. Like $800 later.
> 
> It took about 6 months to get it fully resolved and off my CC.


 
IDareT'sHair - WOW!  My friend said the same thing, they got her for $500.  

I think why nothing processed for me because it was multiple transactions back to back.  Within 2 hrs 50+ transactions were attempted in multiple countries & multiple US states.  If that don't ring the alarm, I don't know what will.  Fraud ppl said they have not seen this many attempts to one card in a long time.  So thank goodness the transactions were coming so quick or I'd probably been cleaned out!  

I made sure my savings is not linked for overdrafts.


----------



## Eisani

Golden75 now THAT is scary!

Boo and my daddy are bbq'ng today :reddancer: grilled chicken and veggies for me! Ooh, lemme go make some kabobs to throw on there.


----------



## Golden75

@Eisani - Very. 

I need a drink and a nap. Sheesh.

Oh yeah, my SSI shipped.  That's what I was supposed to be posting about.

divachyk - whatever happened with your order?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Eisani

Girl....I could go for some "Que" right about now. 

If I wasn't doing my Hurr I'd be ova'.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75

Yeah Girl.  They got me.  

And I had to supply all this info to the CC Company.  

Birth Cert, Drivers License, Utility Bills, Mortgage info to VISA before they took it off.

They even tried to set up a Phony-Address in Hotlanta.


----------



## Golden75

@IDareT'sHair - Dayumm. That's crazy. What is wrong with folks? And why VISA make it so hard to resolve? Like come on son! Really? But I know CC companies can make it very hard for consumers when it comes to fraud. That's probably why some charge for the extra protection for fraud services. I think banks are gentler cause it's the customers money directly, whereas these CC's figure you just trying to not pay your bill. 

This purchase I made from Coach is now cursed I tell ya! The bag is going back! Shyt! They gonna give me hayll since it's not the same freaking card. I gotta ask the bank how refunds will work. Sometimes refunds will process to the old account and go back. Dayum, dayum, dayum!

ETA: Ok, what I thought, they can still process the refund to the card.  Good.


----------



## robot.

Eisani said:


> Golden75 now THAT is scary!
> 
> Boo and my daddy are bbq'ng today :reddancer: grilled chicken and veggies for me! Ooh, lemme go make some kabobs to throw on there.



that would go great with some "happy punch"


----------



## BrownBetty

Eisani 
I have been working like 2 slaves, smh....

I don't have time to do much to my hair.  I go to the shop every 1.5 - 2 weeks for a wash n set.  I haven't washed this mess myself in months.  I need to become independently wealthy.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

BrownBetty

Hey Girl.  Glad to see you!


----------



## Eisani

My kabobs got shot down 

My hair turned out nicely. Still soft, but a firm hold. I like.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Okay
@Eisani @robot. @Seamonster @Golden75 @Brownie518 @Shay72 @divachyk @chebaby @curlyhersheygirl @beautyaddict1913 @Ltown mkd

Um...Imma need one of Ya'll to Buy this, so we can talk about how wonderful it is.


http://www.etsy.com/listing/94516289/conditioning-kit?ref=cat2_gallery_37


----------



## LuvlyRain3

Hi ladies!!

Golden75 this is why no matter how much PayPal annoys me sometimes, I never leave. I don't even want to use sites that don't take PayPal. This is scary.

I got my MD today. I got the sweet almond honey body whip and the vanilla body whip. I am really liking the way MD rolls. She shipped my order USPS just like I asked and I got it two days after receiving the notice. Plus I like how she carefully wraps and packs everything. I love the little cosmetic spatulas she's sends with the products.  On top of that she sent me two samples in my box. I got the velvety body butter and the Argan oil hair creme. I was going to purchase the hair creme so I'm glad I get to test it out first. 

Of course neither of the whips were whipped but hey I didn't expect them to be. But they were soft and pliable. Those butters to wonders for skin. I haven't had a case of the ashies since I've been using them.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> Okay
> @Eisani @robot. @Seamonster @Golden75 @Brownie518 @Shay72 @divachyk @chebaby @curlyhersheygirl @beautyaddict1913
> 
> Um...Imma need one of Ya'll to Buy this, so we can talk about how wonderful it is.
> 
> 
> http://www.etsy.com/listing/94516289/conditioning-kit?ref=cat2_gallery_37


 pusha
i am in the mood to buy SOMETHING but dont know what.
i was looking at SSI and i am interested in buying the okra, and her curly girl stuff. but then i remembered her stuff is usually meh to me so i wont bother.
let me go look at curl mart and aveyou and sage to see what i can get my hands on.


----------



## chebaby

that mop tod deep conditioner $31


----------



## 13StepsAhead

My BF list is getting bigger and bigger with all ths new stuff ya'll talkin about. I figure by the time BF rolls around I would have made a nice sized dent in my stash.


----------



## robot.

you already have that set, T? i don't bother with vendors who don't list ingredients, especially on etsy. i feel too good to ask  lol


----------



## IDareT'sHair

robot.

I can tell you the Ingredients.  Doesn't she do a 'partial' list on that one for the Conditioning Creme/Lotion Set?

Awww....Don't be like that Ro.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

13StepsAhead

Please 13 add this to your BF List.  It's great.

OT:

It smells like Sitrinillah on Steroids, so if you don't like/care for the smell of Sitrinillah, you won't like the scent.

Performance-wise, it gets 2 thumbs up.


----------



## Seamonster

Girl I am back on my no buy, I just used up my ssi banana brulee.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My Loose South African Roobis Tea came today for my Tea Rinses.

Nothing super exciting.

I need to see where my SSI is?  It has shipped, so I need to see if it's here.


----------



## 13StepsAhead

It's been added IDareT'sHair along with that naturelle grow stuff.


----------



## Eisani

IDareT'sHair


----------



## IDareT'sHair

13StepsAhead

Thanks 13!

Hmp. 

So then Me & You can talk about these New Fab Products.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@13StepsAhead

I can't say enough about that Naturelle Grow. WOW! It smells berry-ish. Very Delicious

The Presentation was Top Notch i.e. Decorative Packaging. 

Shipping was fast & CS was great. Because I had a question.

It had nice reading materials/note inside it and she offered me 20% on my next purchase.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Eisani said:


> @IDareT'sHair


 
Eisani

Stop Girl....Gone Ova' there & Click PayNah.


----------



## 13StepsAhead

IDareT'sHair said:


> @13StepsAhead
> 
> Thanks 13!
> 
> Hmp.
> 
> So then Me & You can talk about these New Fab Products.


 
IDareT'sHair give em' time these PJs will crack under pressure, then they'll be singing praises right along with us.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My SSI is here. I need to get it (after my Hair Dries)

@13StepsAhead

I know. Both are very nice.

There's some really 'nice' stuff out there. 

That's why it totally amazes me when folks get irrate over not being able to get something.

There's so much good stuff out there. *NEXT*


----------



## Eisani

I ain't thinkin bout you IDareT'sHair.

I gotta get on my cowash/dc game this spring...seems like I NEVER use up anything . Henna may help.


----------



## LuvlyRain3

I was just about to place my HV order when it hit me. That damn ph rinse is not on sale . I'm actually suppose to be holding out for another MD and aveyou order. I may have to pass on this. I also need to place another Hairitage order soon.

I just finished cleaning my room and organizing my hair and body products. My sister is going to have another package coming. She's so lucky.


----------



## chebaby

Eisani said:


> I ain't thinkin bout you @IDareT'sHair.
> 
> *I gotta get on my cowash/dc game this spring*...seems like I NEVER use up anything . Henna may help.


 imma be a co washing fool this spring and summer. in fact i think imma take it back to the good ole days and start co washing daily like i used to
well maybe not daily but def. every other day


----------



## chebaby

13StepsAhead said:


> @IDareT'sHair *give em' time these PJs will crack under pressure,* then they'll be singing praises right along with us.


 yall aint right at all tryna break folks down.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Eisani said:


> *I ain't thinkin bout you* @IDareT'sHair.
> 
> I gotta get on my cowash/dc game this spring...seems like I NEVER use up anything . Henna may help.


 

Eisani

I know you Ain't.

How often are you thinking about Cowashing this Spring?


----------



## 13StepsAhead

chebaby ya'll gon' break down on your  own. you see how long that "no buy" lasted. That's why I ain't even bother.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> imma be a co washing fool this spring and summer. i*n fact i think imma take it back to the good ole days and start co washing daily like i used to*
> *well maybe not daily but def. every other day*


 
chebaby

Hmp.  You knew I was finna' write this one down.........



chebaby said:


> *yall aint right at all tryna break folks down.*


 


13StepsAhead said:


> @chebaby *ya'll gon' break down on your own.* you see how long that "no buy" lasted. That's why I ain't even bother.


 
chebaby

We ain't worried........Are We?   13StepsAhead

_*we already know how they do...cough cough*_


----------



## Eisani

chebaby said:


> imma be a co washing fool this spring and summer. in fact i think imma take it back to the good ole days and start co washing daily like i used to
> well maybe not daily but def. every other day





IDareT'sHair said:


> Eisani
> 
> I know you Ain't.
> 
> How often are you thinking about Cowashing this Spring?



I plan on doing what chebaby just said, at least every other day or every two days and doing oil prepoo's overnight. That Trigga would be handy for that, but I'm not buying. I'll use up the crapload of oils I already have.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Since I forgot to brew my Coffee before I left for work, I had to do it when I came in and it was too hot to use when I steamed, so I just poured it on with the Tea Blend.

So, Imma rinse this out and get under the dryer.

BRB


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair said:


> Okay
> @Eisani @robot. @Seamonster @Golden75 @Brownie518 @Shay72 @divachyk @chebaby @curlyhersheygirl @beautyaddict1913 @Ltown @mkd
> 
> Um...Imma need one of Ya'll to Buy this, so we can talk about how wonderful it is.
> 
> 
> http://www.etsy.com/listing/94516289/conditioning-kit?ref=cat2_gallery_37


 
IDareT'sHair - I would except I can't use it no time soon since I'll be in kinkies.  But maybe in July for my 1 yr natural anniversay.  Oh yeah a reason to break no buy.  PAY PAL ONLY!!!


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Hmp. You knew I was finna' write this one down.........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @chebaby
> 
> We ain't worried........Are We?   @13StepsAhead
> 
> _*we already know how they do...cough cough*_


 you know imma co washing fool i gets my co washing on. all i need to do is put down the shampoo. sometimes i find myself shampooing like 3 times a week shampoo is addictive.
imma sit the shampoo on the outside of the bathroom so i cant use it even if i wanted to. i have deva curl no poo and hair rules cleansing conditioner. other than that imma be a co washing gangsta*does the co wash 2 step*


yall better be worried. im fittin ta break records on this no buy(ya know, when i start).


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Tonight used Up:

1 Claudie Deep Conditioner (Cowasher)  No Back Ups. 

Spring I will be using:

2 Claudie Mango Creme Rinse
1 Tropical Creme Rinse
1 Avocado Intense Conditioner

Each of these are 16 ounces.  If I finish these up I'll start on the Liter of Jessicurl Too Shea I have already open.


----------



## chebaby

Eisani said:


> I plan on doing what @chebaby just said, at least every other day or every two days and doing oil prepoo's overnight. That Trigga would be handy for that, but I'm not buying. I'll use up the crapload of oils I already have.


 imma start using my oil too(i never remember i even have oil. its just not my thing. yet i have like 20 bottles). imma use my cocasta and coconut


oh i forgot to tell yal i cut bangs again(i just remembered as i was touching my hair and realized the front barely fits in my bun).
somebody snach my scissors from me.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *you know imma co washing fool i gets my co washing on. imma be a co washing gangsta*does the co wash 2 step**
> 
> 
> yall better be worried. im fittin ta break records on this no buy(ya know, when i start).


 

chebaby

Is the Cowash 2 Step similiar to the Brutha' Franklin Hussle?

I might try to up my Cowash to 3 times a week.  I wonder if that's too much for my Hair tho'?

I'll start my N/B again when you start Yours........


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> Tonight used Up:
> 
> 1 Claudie Deep Conditioner (Cowasher) No Back Ups.
> 
> Spring I will be using:
> 
> 2 Claudie Mango Creme Rinse
> 1 Tropical Creme Rinse
> 1 Avocado Intense Conditioner
> 
> Each of these are 16 ounces. If I finish these up I'll start on the Liter of Jessicurl Too Shea I have already open.


 thats a good list.

my kyra has probably 1 or 2 uses left. after that i will focus on using up:

oyin honey hemp
jasmines she rinse
jasmine  hibiscus
quidad volumizing conditioner
cj rehab
curls coconut
devacare one condition


----------



## Golden75

I'm tired  gonna attempt 1 twist


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Eisani @chebaby

Both of Ya'll Junkies need to be in the Oil Thread on a Regular. 

On the Serious Tip. *20 durn bottles of oil*

Trust, it honestly helps you use up all those durn oils.

I got my Oil Stash down to a Managable Size. I was on Oil overload.  

That Thread really help minimize it.

Imma put ya'll both in April 1st.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I feel about Tri'gga the way All Ya'll Felt about Big Daddy Dew when he first rolled up.

Tri'gga got me swoonin'.  He's a Bad-Boy.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> *Is the Cowash 2 Step similiar to the Brutha' Franklin Hussle?*
> 
> I might try to up my Cowash to 3 times a week. I wonder if that's too much for my Hair tho'?
> 
> I'll start my N/B again when you start Yours........


 its a little more gangsta than the brutha franklin
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=thmGedfx4RA
you should up your co washing this summer especially if it gets hot hot hot. i remember my first summer being natural. it got so hat some days i would co wash 2x a day it was HOT.

ok when we starting


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Eisani @chebaby
> 
> Both of Ya'll Junkies need to be in the Oil Thread on a Regular.
> 
> On the Serious Tip. *20 durn bottles of oil*
> 
> Trust, it honestly helps you use up all those durn oils.
> 
> I got my Oil Stash down to a Managable Size. I was on Oil overload.
> 
> That Thread really help minimize it.
> 
> Imma put ya'll both in April 1st.


 i dont know why i bought all these oils for i forget they even there.
i have 2 bottles of sweet almond oils and im like what the heck i buy those fore. black currant oil i havent even used not once. its a mess.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> I feel about Tri'gga the way All Ya'll Felt about Big Daddy Dew when he first rolled up.
> 
> Tri'gga got me swoonin'. He's a Bad-Boy.


 oh ok then i feel ya cause daddy dew still makes me swoon infact i used some on my bun today
gon head and get your trigga lovin on lol.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

Lawd..It shole was Gangsta'  

Since I'm under a wig, I think I may be able to up it, but not sure?  Can't be having no Set-back.   (Too much Manipulation)

I've been following another Poster who is Relaxed & Cowashing every day watching her results from it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> oh ok then i feel ya cause daddy dew still makes me swoon infact i used some on my bun today
> *gon head and get your trigga lovin on lol*.


 
chebaby 

Girl...Trig'ga is my N........*shut yo' mouf*


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@chebaby

Them is some Crazy Oils.

I thought you meant like Cocosta & JBCO, KBB Oil & Stuff.

I got my Oil Stash wayyyyy down. I only have:


Big Daddy Tri'GGA
Olive
Coconut
1 CR Growth Oil

The rest of them are Good Smelling Blends and Cutesy-Cutesy Spritzes. i.e. DB, SM, HTN, HV, MD.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Lawd..It shole was Gangsta'
> 
> Since I'm under a wig, I think I may be able to up it, but not sure? Can't be having no Set-back.  (Too much Manipulation)
> 
> I've been following another Poster who is Relaxed & Cowashing every day watching her results from it.


 oh yea i forgot about manipulation. you can try it for maybe 2 weeks and see what happens.


IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Girl...Trig'ga is my N........*shut yo' mouf*


  you a mess
i might have to try some of that lol.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Them is some Crazy Oils.
> 
> I thought you meant like Cocosta & JBCO, KBB Oil & Stuff.
> 
> I got my Oil Stash wayyyyy down. I only have:
> 
> 
> Big Daddy Tri'GGA
> Olive
> Coconut
> 1 CR Growth Oil
> 
> The rest of them are Good Smelling Blends and Cutesy-Cutesy Spritzes. i.e. DB, SM, HTN, HV, MD.


 girl you tellin me. them oils is crazy as hell lol.
the only pre mixed oils i have is cocasta and vatika frosting. everything else is coconut, black currant, rose hip, hemp, sweet almond and a whole host of other oils i purchased when i was in my easy bake oven stage thinking i was gonna be making thangs.


----------



## Eisani

I'll start the no-buy when y'all start the no-buy chebaby IDareT'sHair . I need to compile a list of thangs to use up...off the top of my head:

Pura Smoothies
CJ Deep Fix
CJ Curl Rehab
CJ Argan
CJ Smoothing
Claudie's Mango Rinse
HV MoistPro x2
HV Acai Phyto x 2
MHC Olive You x4
TooShea! X....  I'm embarrassed

Oils

Sweet almond
Grapeseed
Brahmi
Bhringeraj
Amla
Shikakai
Brahmi-Amla 
Coconut
Apricot kernel
Palm
Babassu
Pumpkin Seed
Darcys
Wheat germ
Mustard
Cocasta
Avocado
SSI Defrizz serum (it's all oils)
JBCO 
Castor
Sunflower
...I'll stop there, but you get the idea


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Eisani

Jeeeeesssuuusssss  Take Da' Wheel


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Eisani

Wait.  Hol' Up.

Use Up:  This Spring, in General????????????????

Um...So when you say "Use Up" What exactly do you mean


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> girl you tellin me. them oils is crazy as hell lol.
> the only pre mixed oils i have is cocasta and vatika frosting. *everything else is coconut, black currant, rose hip, hemp, sweet almond and a whole host of other oils i purchased when i was in my easy bake oven stage thinking i was gonna be making thangs.*


 
chebaby

Lawd..if it was back during the Easy Bake Oven stage, you Betta' smell them.

They could be Rancid. 

If they are, that might cut your stash down a bit.


----------



## mkd

T, you crazy!! you make trigga sound so good.

I guess I am going to start my hair.  divachyk,  I don't think I am feeling pbn smoothie either.


----------



## Eisani

LIDamn chebaby, I forgot about black seed oil. Lawd.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

mkd said:


> *T, you crazy!! you make trigga sound so good.*
> 
> I guess I am going to start my hair. *I don't think I am feeling pbn smoothie either.*


 
@mkd Gurl...... ask @Brownie518 ...... That Boy is 

That's strange about the PBN Smoothie? I

 really liked the 1st batch. I haven't tried the new ones yet.



Eisani said:


> *LIDamn* @chebaby, *I forgot about black seed oil. Lawd.*


 
@Eisani @chebaby

Oil Challenge Thread = oke:oke:oke:


----------



## Shay72

So I need to get back on the ceramide and acv rinse kick. My hair is not laying down like it used to . 

So I have everything I need to start my spritzing reggie. I need to figure out exactly what that will be.  I know I will be cutting back from the daily cowashing to probably 2-3times a week due to my work schedule. I can barely get the energy to wash my a$$ this time of year so daily cowashing is out of the question. I'm hoping the combo of low manipulation and spritzing will give me a growth spurt.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Hey ladies I need to catch up.


----------



## chebaby

Eisani said:


> I'll start the no-buy when y'all start the no-buy @chebaby @IDareT'sHair . I need to compile a list of thangs to use up...off the top of my head:
> 
> Pura Smoothies
> CJ Deep Fix
> CJ Curl Rehab
> CJ Argan
> CJ Smoothing
> Claudie's Mango Rinse
> HV MoistPro x2
> HV Acai Phyto x 2
> MHC Olive You x4
> TooShea! X....  I'm embarrassed
> 
> Oils
> 
> Sweet almond
> Grapeseed
> Brahmi
> Bhringeraj
> Amla
> Shikakai
> Brahmi-Amla
> Coconut
> Apricot kernel
> Palm
> Babassu
> Pumpkin Seed
> Darcys
> Wheat germ
> Mustard
> Cocasta
> Avocado
> SSI Defrizz serum (it's all oils)
> JBCO
> Castor
> Sunflower
> ...I'll stop there, but you get the idea


 
thats a crazy list of oils lmao.
but you just reminded me i have some wheat germ oil too wheat germ and hemp are two of my fave oils.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Lawd..if it was back during the Easy Bake Oven stage, you Betta' smell them.
> 
> They could be Rancid.
> 
> If they are, that might cut your stash down a bit.


 well you know some of them oils stink naturally


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@chebaby Eisani

Ya'll better be smelling them Oils to check for Freshness. 

Hmp. Wheat Germ stanks on a good day.

@Shay72

*cackles at your post*


----------



## Eisani

IDareT'sHair I mean to use up between now and June  I think if I go back to oil prepoos and/or rinses and adding it to my dc, I can knock them out.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Eisani said:


> @IDareT'sHair *I mean to use up between now and June * I think if I go back to oil prepoos and/or rinses and adding it to my dc, I can knock them out.


 
Eisani

Hmp.  Lawd.....I thought you meant: in 2012.


----------



## Eisani

chebaby and you just reminded me I have hemp oil too.


----------



## chebaby

Eisani said:


> @chebaby and you just reminded me I have hemp oil too.


 girl you need help


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Eisani said:


> @chebaby *and you just reminded me I have hemp oil too.*


 


chebaby said:


> *girl you need help*


 
Eisani chebaby

Lawd...boff of Ya'll need to focus on ALL them durn Oils.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Eisani @chebaby
> 
> Lawd...boff of Ya'll need to focus on ALL them durn Oils.


 them oils just sitting there collecting dust right along with that durn horsetail butter. i had big plans for that butter


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

Yeah, I bought that Green Tea Butter (tryna' copy offa' BJ) and the Acai Butter (tryna' copy offa' Njoi) and both of them were Rock Hard Failures.


----------



## Brownie518

Hi, everyone. I just woke up from the hardest nap I've taken in a long time. I got up to get ready cuz I just knew it was 8am. It was only a 2hr nap but felt like forever! 

I got 2 Vatikas, CoCasta, and pH Rinses from Hairveda. I shoulda saved that money...they are laying off/firing folks left and right at work!!


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Yeah, I bought that Green Tea Butter (tryna' copy offa' BJ) and the Acai Butter (tryna' copy offa' Njoi) and both of them were Rock Hard Failures.


 girl that acai butter was a mess lmao.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518

Hey Ms. B!

Yeah, we had some of that last year. 

It was very scary watchin' folks turning on each other (talmbout _'who ain't doin' what'_). 

It was Ugly.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *girl that acai butter was a mess lmao.*


 
chebaby

We need our butts-kicked for that one.:buttkick:


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair

It's not even a situation like that...they slidin' through the back and easin' folks out real stealthy-like. That lady in my dept. who went on that 4 hour break tried to come in for work Tuesday and got sent home, might not be back at all. 

T, I pulled out that Njoi Green Tea Hair creme. That joint is so moisturizing, and its taming this NG.


----------



## chebaby

Brownie518 said:


> Hi, everyone. I just woke up from the hardest nap I've taken in a long time. I got up to get ready cuz I just knew it was 8am. It was only a 2hr nap but felt like forever!
> 
> I got 2 Vatikas, CoCasta, and pH Rinses from Hairveda. I shoulda saved that money*...they are laying off/firing folks left and right at work!! *


 its tough out here but i pray it doesnt come your way.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> We need our butts-kicked for that one.:buttkick:


 we didnt know what we were getting into ordering that mess lol.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *T, I pulled out that Njoi Green Tea Hair creme. That joint is so moisturizing, and its taming this NG.*


 
Brownie518

I like that Njoi Green Tea  I generally Enjoy all her stuff except that 10%


----------



## Brownie518

Thanks, Che. Me, too!!


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> Brownie518
> 
> I like that Njoi Green Tea  I generally Enjoy all her stuff *except that 10%*






Speaking of oils (E's list ), I have a few more bottles than I normally would. And I just bought CoCasta, 2 Nourish oils, and B2G1 JBCO. And some herbal enriched castor oil.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *we didnt know what we were getting into ordering that mess lol.*


 
chebaby

That was such a waste of money.  I ended up using the GTB on my Body.  

But that durn Acai was just Brick-Hard.

That's exactly why Imma leave all that Easy Bake Oven stuff alone.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> Speaking of oils (E's list ), *I have a few more bottles than I normally would. And I just bought CoCasta, 2 Nourish oils, and B2G1 JBCO. And some herbal enriched castor oil. *


 
Brownie518

And don't forget my baby-daddy Tri'GGA.

I know you ain't tryna' play Tri-gga.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> And don't forget my baby-daddy Tri'GGA.
> 
> *I know you ain't tryna' play Tri-gga*.


 yea she tryna play him

you sound like me when charz was talking about big daddy dew stink. i was like say what nah?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> yea she tryna play him
> 
> you sound like me when charz was talking about big daddy dew stink. i was like say what nah?


 
chebaby

Gurl....Ain't nothin' stanky about Big Daddy!  Big Daddy Fine.


----------



## Brownie518

Come on, now, you know I can't forget Trigga!!
I'll mention him tomorrow when I order one last bottle before the discount is done


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *Come on, now, you know I can't forget Trigga!!*
> I'll mention him tomorrow when I order one last bottle before the discount is done


 
Brownie518

I Lurves me some Trigga'

Girl, Trigga' & _Jar Of Joe_...got me. 

Girl....That Joe is a bad boy too.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> Brownie518
> 
> I Lurves me some Trigga'
> 
> Girl, Trigga' & _Jar Of Joe_...got me.
> 
> Girl....That Joe is a bad boy too.


IDareT'sHair

 I've been rationing that little bit of Joe I have. Thank goodness it's so rich, a little goes a long way.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> @IDareT'sHair
> 
> I've been rationing that little bit of Joe I have. Thank goodness it's so rich, a little goes a long way.


 
Brownie518

I Agree.  A little goes a long way.  

That's some Good Stuff for real.

I just Love It!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My SSI came today! 

2 16 ounce Avocado Conditioners  I have 4

But I still feel like buying something.

I won't get anything, but I want something.

Right Now Waiting for:

Hair Trigger
Hairitage Hydrations

*tis all*


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> Brownie518
> 
> I Agree.  A little goes a long way.
> 
> That's some Good Stuff for real.
> 
> I just Love It!



 She needs to keep that one around.

Speaking of Coffee, I think I have about 1 1/2 uses left of my Coffee & Kokum. I want to finish up that and my Tui Smoothie between this week and next.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

I finished up 1 Coffee & Kokum and have 1 Jar left.

I wonder when Lawdy Lawdy Ms. Claudie gone Launch her Coffee Line?...


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> Brownie518
> 
> I finished up 1 Coffee & Kokum and have 1 Jar left.
> 
> I wonder when *Lawdy Lawdy Ms. Claudie* gone Launch her Coffee Line?...






Yeah, I can't wait to try that out!!


----------



## chebaby

whats the website for hair trigga again?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> whats the website for hair trigga again?


 
chebaby

That'll be Oil # 21 sitting up there collecting dust.


----------



## Eisani

Oops, add Herbal Riche to the list 

IDareT'sHair *I* need help? *aaaaaaalllaayawl* need help too 

I'm proud of myself for not eating too much and lord knows I wanted more than my naked grilled chicken.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> That'll be Oil # 21 sitting up there collecting dust.


its for research purposes



Eisani said:


> *Oops, add Herbal Riche to the list*
> 
> @IDareT'sHair *I* need help? *aaaaaaalllaayawl* need help too
> 
> I'm proud of myself for not eating too much and lord knows I wanted more than my naked grilled chicken.


 i was just looking this up on YT


i want to buy something noooooowwwwww


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Eisani said:


> *Oops, add Herbal Riche to the list *


 
@Eisani

Lawd......

   

Um Okay:  So What else you forgettin'? Cocosta, Avosoya, Hydratherma Naturals, Darcy's, come on.....I know there's more.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

I wanted that Herbal Riche, but...it was OOS or No Longer In Bit'ness or something Coo-Coo Crazy.

Lawd I hope my Tri'GGA stays in the game.

*with their janky labels & crazy lookin' site*


----------



## Eisani

IDareT'sHair I really don't know lol!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Eisani said:


> @IDareT'sHair *I really don't know lol!*


 
Eisani

But you know there's morrrah too don't you?oke:oke:


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518 @Eisani @chebaby

So, what Lotion's Ya'll Using for Spring/Summer? Here's what I think Imma be using:

1 KBB Super Silky (on a swap w/beauty)
Marie Dean's Coco Shea Lotion
Hairitage Hydrations Cocoaloe Hydrator
Claudie Balancing Lotion
Claudie Satin Lotion
Hydratherma Naturals Lotion & HTN Protein Leave-In
Moisture Balance Lotion *4 ounce*
1/2 Bottle HV Whipped Ends Hydration
Daddy Dew *maybe*
Darcy's Shea Lotion & DB Transitioning Hair Creme (lotion)
Komaza Shea Lotion
SSI Coconut Leave-In


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> I wanted that Herbal Riche, but...it was OOS or No Longer In Bit'ness or something Coo-Coo Crazy.
> 
> Lawd I hope my Tri'GGA stays in the game.
> 
> **with their janky labels & crazy lookin' site**


 i am so tired of these vendors with child like labels but i be lovin the products though


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518 @Eisani @chebaby
> 
> So, what Lotion's Ya'll Using for Spring/Summer? Here's what I think Imma be using:
> 
> 1 KBB Super Silky (on a swap w/beauty)
> Marie Dean's Coco Shea Lotion
> Hairitage Hydrations Cocoaloe Hydrator
> Claudie Balancing Lotion
> Claudie Satin Lotion
> Hydratherma Naturals Lotion & HTN Protein Leave-In
> Moisture Balance Lotion *4 ounce*
> 1/2 Bottle HV Whipped Ends Hydration
> Daddy Dew *maybe*
> Darcy's Shea Lotion & DB Transitioning Hair Creme (lotion)
> Komaza Shea Lotion
> SSI Coconut Leave-In


 hydratherma leave in
curls milkshake(miss this stuff)
HV whipped ends

and i still have to try the pura lotion and leave in or milk or whatever its called lol.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> i am so tired of these vendors with child like labels but i be lovin the products though


 
chebaby

Tri'GGA got all them hot peppers at the top, makin' you think yo' head gone be::heated:


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> hydratherma leave in
> curls milkshake(miss this stuff)
> HV whipped ends
> 
> *and i still have to try the pura lotion and leave in or milk or whatever its called lol.*


 
chebaby

Lawd...I forgot Purabody  That's some nice stuff. Murumuru Lotion


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

Ooops!

I have CJ Smoothing Lotion too. That I forgot about.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Tri'GGA got all them hot peppers at the top, makin' you think yo' head gone be::heated:


 lmao that would scare me away.


IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Lawd...I forgot Purabody That's some nice stuff. Murumuru Lotion


 yea, the murumuru and sapote. cant wait to try them both.


IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Ooops!
> 
> I have CJ Smoothing Lotion too. That I forgot about.


 i forgot i have this too lmao. 2 bottles. but i dont use it as a leave in(unless its under something else) i use it as a co wash/detangler. its nice fore summer


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

I also forgot: Tiiva Green Tea Lotion.

Lemme go revise that List!

Now I sound like Eisani and them 50-11 Oils.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518 @Eisani @chebaby
> 
> So, what Lotion's Ya'll Using for Spring/Summer? Here's what I think Imma be using:
> 
> 1 KBB Super Silky (on a swap w/beauty)
> Marie Dean's Coco Shea Lotion
> Hairitage Hydrations Cocoaloe Hydrator
> Claudie Balancing Lotion
> Claudie Satin Lotion
> Hydratherma Naturals Lotion & HTN Protein Leave-In
> Moisture Balance Lotion *4 ounce*
> 1/2 Bottle HV Whipped Ends Hydration
> Daddy Dew *maybe*
> Darcy's Shea Lotion & DB Transitioning Hair Creme (lotion)
> Komaza Shea Lotion
> SSI Coconut Leave-In


 
ETA:

CJ Smoothing Lotion
Tiiva Naturals Green Tea Lotion


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

Thanks for the tip.  I'll use CJ Smoothing Lotion as a Cowash with the Argan & Olive and Daily Fix. 

I still have that CJ from the Groupons.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Thanks for the tip. I'll use CJ Smoothing Lotion as a Cowash with the Argan & Olive and Daily Fix.
> 
> I still have that CJ from the Groupons.


 girl dont mention those groupons. i am ITCHING for another one lol.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *girl dont mention those groupons. i am ITCHING for another one lol.*


 
@chebaby

Me Too Girl! *Itchin' for another 1,2,3,4*

Those thangs did us right. We To' Up some AveYou. 

Lawd..they probably ain't been right since.


----------



## mkd

Going into th summer, I am going to use these lat two bottles of kbb sa.  I want to get a few bottles of ssi coco cream and cj smoothing lotion.  It's getting warm enough for wash and goes.


----------



## chebaby

im in the mood to give myself a treatment. i think i want to do an amla and hibiscus powder treatment. i want to do it tonight but thats probably not practical seeing as how its already pretty late.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

mkd

Speaking of the Coco-Creme, how do you use it?  Wet or dry hair?  I'm still tryna' decide.


----------



## chebaby

mkd said:


> Going into th summer, I am going to use these lat two bottles of kbb sa. I want to get a few bottles of ssi coco cream and cj smoothing lotion. It's getting warm enough for wash and goes.


 wash and goes are the best right??? i just love them.

will you repurchase the kbb sa?
i think from kbb ill just stick with the mask and thats it. i wont even repurchase the cream even though i love that stuff.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Me Too Girl! *Itchin' for another 1,2,3,4*
> 
> Those thangs did us right. We To' Up some AveYou.
> 
> *Lawd..they probably ain't been right since.*


 exactly. and then we blew up that 40% off sale they had. if they aint know about us before they know about us now


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@chebaby

Gurl...It's too late and you'll end up making a M-E-S-S!

Well, put it this way: I couldn't do it.  

And I know I wouldn't want to sleep in that.

You Gone be up All Night!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *exactly. and then we blew up that 40% off sale they had. if they aint know about us before they know about us now*


 
chebaby

Gurl....They probably STILL ain't got that inventory back right!


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Gurl...It's too late and you'll end up making a M-E-S-S!
> 
> Well, put it this way: I couldn't do it.
> 
> And I know I wouldn't want to sleep in that.
> 
> You Gone be up All Night!


 i know i was like do i really wanna be up messing with powder?
ill do it sunday. and maybe ill add in some of that oil just sitting around


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Gurl....They probably STILL ain't got that inventory back right!


you know!!!!! they was ready for us


----------



## Golden75

I got 12 twists in  things are going well but I am tired . 

This Mozeke is doing my hair right, but her site said she reformulated, I don't like those words.  
She got some red turkey oil in the holding butter, da haylllll is that?  But this stuff is nice on my hair and my fangas are smooth, but she discontinued this 

But y'all cutting up tonight. Always make me . I wanna buy something too .


----------



## divachyk

Dh and I are in Orlando! I see I have some reading and catching up to do. Hope all you lovelies are doing well.


----------



## Ltown

Good morning ladies!

Eisani, IDareT'sHair, i'm paypal you both and just order from you two don't need the oils.  

Who has the sales now, i ain't see anything except butters.  I want to try trigga but scared.


----------



## 13StepsAhead

Hey ladies  I twisted my hair up with SM curl enhancing smoothie sealed with castor oil.


----------



## Eisani

Mornin! I smelled coffee and had to see what's up since boo doesn't drink it . 

Let's see, spring/summer leave ins will be:

ASIAN
KBB Hair Nectar
DM Coco Hemp
Taliah Waajid PBM (og)
DM Miracurl detangler/leave in
CJ Smoothing
Claudies Mango - I'm going to experiment with it as a leave in. If not, cowash.
HTN Daily 

Eta: for leave ins, add SSI Tahitian and Coco to the list. I wanna try to use up a Murumuru and Beauticurls li too.

I won't tell y'all I ran across some other oils  and a bottle of the original formula HV Whipped Baggy Cream . I won't use it, it's gotta be at least 3 years old. It used to smell sooooo good! It still has a slight smell, but not like it used to. Ima compare the ingredient to this vs the Whipped Ends Hydration, but I know they're nothing alike.


----------



## robot.

Golden75 said:


> I got 12 twists in  things are going well but I am tired .
> 
> This Mozeke is doing my hair right, but her site said she reformulated, I don't like those words.
> She got some red turkey oil in the holding butter, da haylllll is that?  But this stuff is nice on my hair and my fangas are smooth, but she discontinued this
> 
> But y'all cutting up tonight. Always make me . I wanna buy something too .


mozeke fell off for me a little while ago and yall know i used to stan for her DC! she sent me some stuff to try a while ago and the products are all good, but i'm just not as excited as i used to be. i may try that new mango cream though.


----------



## Eisani

Okay, forgot I just got 2 MD Argan hair/body oils. I just saw Vatika oil, Vatika Frosting, Africa's Best,  brocolli seed, pure argan, and a Wonder 8 oil. My oils range from low end to high. I like em all .


----------



## Golden75

Eisani - yeh uh list the old ingredients so I can try to find the base 

Shoot most of the time these bases aren't even doctored up, they just add fragrance.


----------



## Golden75

robot. - I got these samples awhile back.  Products are pretty good.  That moisturizing do   but when I saw reformulated, Dayum! I may get a round of samples in the future & see if there is a difference.

But I just think my hair loves anything with BTMS.   HV, Mozeke, SSI has it.  So when I see that ingredient I'm on it!


----------



## mkd

IDareT'sHair said:


> mkd
> 
> Speaking of the Coco-Creme, how do you use it?  Wet or dry hair?  I'm still tryna' decide.



T, I use it on wet hair but you can definately use it on dry hair too.  I love it.


chebaby said:


> wash and goes are the best right??? i just love them.
> 
> will you repurchase the kbb sa?
> i think from kbb ill just stick with the mask and thats it. i wont even repurchase the cream even though i love that stuff.



Che, I really don't think so.  It's not as good as the hair milk was and it's to expensive to not even be eight ounces.  She was doing too much with those prices.  Cj and ssi are a better value for me.  I may repurchase the cream though.


----------



## mkd

Eisani, do you like the Asian leave in as much as ssi coco?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Eisani said:


> *I won't tell y'all I ran across some other oils  *


 


Eisani said:


> *Okay, forgot I just got 2 MD Argan hair/body oils. I just saw Vatika oil, Vatika Frosting, Africa's Best, brocolli seed, pure argan, and a Wonder 8 oil. My oils range from low end to high. I like em all* .


 
Eisani

Lawd Jeeezus I knew there was Morrrah.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

mkd

Thanks Lady!  I know You STANS for SSI Coco Creme.  (That's why I bought it again) 

I've had it several times before and Swapped them.  

This time, I am looking forward to using them.


----------



## Eisani

mkd I like the ASIAN, but not more than Coco Creme. For the convenience of getting it on the ground, ASIAN is good, but Coco is crack .


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Tri'GAA my N..........is Out for Delivery!

That Boy stay on His J-O-B!

32 Mad Ounces of Trigger.  Hopefully, it will last me until BF 2012.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ltown

Trigger is Mild.  It doesn't burn, sting or any of that.  And they have that "Featherweight" Version.  Haven't felt the Peppers.

I started to try it.  It cost more.  It says made with lighter oils.  

The Original is heavy, but maybe just a little _lighter_ than JBCO.


----------



## bronzebomb

I missed it!  What is Trigger?


----------



## Eisani

Boo is killing me today. He's making up text acronyms and I'm cracking up. I have no clue what he's trying to say.


----------



## divachyk

I am caught up to fall behind again. I can't even remember who I owe a response to (on my phone and can't see mentions).

mkd robot. Pura made my hair feel protein overloaded. Dry. No slip. I lost some good strands fooling with that mess. All is well now since clarifying. 

Golden75, feel your pain on fraud. Discover card was shut down on Thursday. $100 to itunes, $5 to a hotel. Luckily the card was closed before the idiots charged more. Bad part is, I use my Discover frequently so no telling how/where the compromised. I am mad that I can't use my card this weekend. I am missing out on some good credit card reward points while doing out of town shopping.


----------



## divachyk

I haven't given Trigger a look IDareT'sHair, but will consider later this year. I will have to ease up on my oil usage. My acne is flaring back up. 

I might peep HV's site but can't think of anything I need though. Hopefully, my visit will be window shopping only.


----------



## 13StepsAhead

I think I may get Senegalese twist,kinky twist or a full sewin when I go home in July. I need a break from my hair and wigs make it a lot easier to play n my hair.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shoot!  I feel like buyin' somethin'.  I won't tho.  Will wait on a Discount.

Can't think of anything either.  So, it's just best to wait.


----------



## 13StepsAhead

I just purchased the hair and body moisturizer from reve essentials. Jcokes7 just did a review on it and said it is better than daddy dew for her hair so i hadvto try it because i love the dew. http://reveessentials.com/available-products/


----------



## Eisani

13StepsAhead I'm making dd get some kinky twists or micros in a couple weeks. She needs a touch up, but she's been using a lot of heat lately and I wanna give her hair a rest.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Eisani

What you got goin' on today?

@13StepsAhead

Checkin' out Site nah................


----------



## 13StepsAhead

Eisani that's a good idea. I just need to a break from washing, etc. so frequently.I think I'll just go with the senegalese twist, but I won't get them so long. I will try to keep them in from July-September.


----------



## 13StepsAhead

If I knew how to conrow It would be a lot easier for me, because I coould cornrow my hair up once a month and keep it moving.


----------



## divachyk

Eisani and the rest who spoke about cowashing. Do you have to comb and detangle or are you able to wash -n- go (no combing). I need to adopt a low combing method. I am manipulating (combing) my hair way to much with frequent cowashing.


----------



## chebaby

Chello ladies
Here is my wash and go today. The front is mad frizzy but the back is cute.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

chebaby Your hair looks great. What did you use?


----------



## chebaby

Thank u curly. I used DM dream curling cream. I made the mistake of drying my hair in a towel so the front looks crazy but next time I know just let it air dry alone.

I'm I. The mall and just came from buying a ouidad set from sephora imma try tomorrow. It has the moisture leave in, humidity gel and a spray. Full sizes. I want to go back and get the moisture gel and 12 minute treatment but that thang $50.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

I wish DM's curling cream gave me results like that. Pattern pusha has replaced all those curling creams in my stash; I get the same results without all the heavy feeling.


----------



## chebaby

E, my lawd u got a lot of oils lmao.


----------



## chebaby

I haven't used the pattern pusha all over yet for a w&g. I just used it on a small section and I liked it.
Imma use the ouidad tomorrow and then the PP next week.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair I'm glad you got your refund and your items; I'm still waiting.

I received my MD order today so I'm test driving the peach syrup.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@chebaby

Chello Mi-Chelady!

Cute! Cute! Cute!

Did your box come?

I haven't checked my Mail today. I should go look. I know my Tri'GAA is here tho'


----------



## Ltown

chebaby said:


> Chello ladies
> Here is my wash and go today. The front is mad frizzy but the back is cute.
> 
> View attachment 141627



chebaby, cute you showing off now with the pictures you can make album now!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl  Give me your MD Peach Syrup Review.

Ltown Hi Ltown!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 bronzebomb chebaby (and eeeerrrbody else)

FYI:  ULTA carries Carol's Daugther nah.


----------



## Ltown

IDareT'sHair said:


> curlyhersheygirl  Give me your MD Peach Syrup Review.
> 
> Ltown Hi Ltown!



IDareT'sHair,  i'm lookinh at Hydraterma maybe groupon will come around soon.  I have no leave in i may make another batch using kimmy leavein method but use regular conditioners.   I used biotin last time.


----------



## chebaby

Thanx ladies
T, my box came. Thank you. 

I can't wait to do my hair tomorrow. I really really really wanna do a henna treatment but I'm not sure yet. I do know that imma steam with kbb mask though.
I have a box of dulhan henna so I may add hibiscus and use that.
Whatever I do imma do it early so my hair can dry.


----------



## divachyk

chebaby, cute hair!

I had a few packages to arrive while out of town -- MD and ipad. I will enjoy these items when they are re-delivered on Monday. 

I FOUND MY DIAMOND PENDANT! *insert Bro Franklin dance here*


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@chebaby After you said you weren't gone be 'Poo-ing.....I send you  Mo'Poo....

@divachyk Where was it?


----------



## divachyk

IDareT'sHair, I am too embarrassed to say, but....in the bottom of my book bag. I live out that bag so I have everything in it except the kitchen sink. I take it with me to work daily and keep my ipad in it. Somehow the pendant must have fallen off the jewelry counter and into my bag somehow. I truly have no other rationale for how it landed in my book bag. It wasn't until I was digging in the bottom of my bag for something did I find it. I was shouting and doing a dance. I couldn't believe my eyes. I felt like I had found a pot of gold.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

divachyk

That's Great!  Praise God!


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

divachyk I'm glad you found it.

IDareT'sHair That DC is really good. I didn't need to use a lot and my hair was so soft after I rinsed. I can't wait to steam with it; a definite repurchase


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl

I Agree Ms. Curly, it is nice. 

In fact, all of her Deep Conditoners are top-notch. 

And I enjoy the oil the hair cremes, hair lotion, hair pudding and the pomade (Aloe Mint) are all Delish.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair I will be testing all her stuff out


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Double post


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> @IDareT'sHair *I will be testing all her stuff out*


 
curlyhersheygirl

ALL??????? 

Wait: _*cough*_ Um....So Does ALL Mean ALL???????............


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair ALL lol I'll be able to write a thesis on those products when I'm done


----------



## divachyk

curlyhersheygirl and IDareT'sHair, I will be light handed with my MD as pricey as it is. I can't wait to try.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl

I got my Durn Nerves Curly! 

Here's what I have:

2 Sweet Milk
2 Calendua & Chammomile
2 Coconut & Lime
Vanilla Repair
Green Hemp
12 ounce Coffee & Kokum
12 ounce Peach Syrup
12 ounce Lemon & Vanilla Hair Mousse
Illipe 3n1 Detangler
Coconut Detangler
Mango Detangler
Red Clover & Honey Detangler
Honey & Soy Hair Creme
Argan Oil Hair Creme
Argan Oil Blend x2 
Olive & Tucuma Butter (soft)
Mint & Aloe Pomade
*samples of Argan Oil Blend, Mango Pudding, Lemon & Vanilla Hair Mouuse*


----------



## IDareT'sHair

IDareT'sHair said:


> ETA:
> 
> CJ Smoothing Lotion
> Tiiva Naturals Green Tea Lotion


 
I also forgot:

Shi Naturals Shea Lotion......

Lawd...what a Hotmess! 

Eisani

Don't Say Nothin'


----------



## IDareT'sHair

IDareT'sHair said:


> 1 KBB Super Silky (on a swap w/beauty)
> Marie Dean's Coco Shea Lotion
> Hairitage Hydrations Cocoaloe Hydrator
> Claudie Balancing Lotion
> Claudie Satin Lotion
> Hydratherma Naturals Lotion & HTN Protein Leave-In
> Moisture Balance Lotion *4 ounce*
> 1/2 Bottle HV Whipped Ends Hydration
> Daddy Dew *maybe*
> Darcy's Shea Lotion & DB Transitioning Hair Creme (lotion)
> Komaza Shea Lotion
> SSI Coconut Leave-In


 
Tiiva Green Tea
Shi-Naturals


----------



## Golden75

Whew! Finished the kinkies   I really thought I would be putting them in tomorrow too, but I got the start down, so I'm good.  Finally hair styling success!  

I almost hit the trigga in the featherweight trigger.  But I have stuff I must use up.  I got a ton of oils, and I hope they ain't rancid.

Can't wait to get my SSI spritzes! 

Oh I am mad!  I ordered a protein powder from GNC. Dem fools talkn bout 2 day del.  UPS said del yesterday, but when I came home, nothing here, so I tracked. Dem fools handed it off to the doof balls at the post office to del.  Didn't even know UPS did that mess.  I hate my PO, always holding ish for ransom.  Didn't even come to today.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75

Glad you had a Styling Success G!


----------



## Eisani

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Eisani
> 
> What you got goin' on today?


DD and I got pedis today, picked up candles from B&BW 2/$20, eyebrows threaded, late lunch with a friend, now relaxing in bed. Boo and a couple buddies are out back on the deck, may slide out there shortly- he has a fire in the fire pit. 


divachyk said:


> @Eisani and the rest who spoke about cowashing. Do you have to comb and detangle or are you able to wash -n- go (no combing). I need to adopt a low combing method. I am manipulating (combing) my hair way to much with frequent cowashing.


If I'm cowashing and just doing wash n go's, I don't comb. When it gets to be spring/summer and I'm cowashing often, I may detangle while in the shower every other cowash if I'm doing them 3 or 4 times a week. Hope that makes sense... like, if I cowash Monday and Wednesday, I'll detangle on Friday then maybe again that Monday after I poo and condition (I shampoo once a week when I'm on a frequent cowash regimen.)



IDareT'sHair said:


> Lawd...what a Hotmess!
> 
> *Don't Say Nothin*'


Well, as long as you know .63+

That 63 +5 w6a4s 447 courtesy of my nephew. He's helping me type 898


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Eisani

Tell Baby-Boy I said Hi!

That's a Shame...teachin' that Po' Baby to Hit PayNahPayNahPayNahPayNah


----------



## Eisani

IDareT'sHair, we call him Mr. I.T.  He stays on somebody's computer or phone! Just sent him in the room with dd to go to B-E-D!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Eisani

Gurl........Not Mr. I.T. Information Technology

Ya'll a Mess.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair I won't list what I have but I'll just say that there's only like 2 DC's I didn't purchase. I'm still deciding on the lotions and creams.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl

The only DC'er I don't think I have or ever had was the Simply Conditioner (I think it's called).erplexed

I wish I had:

Olive, Wheat & Berry
Seaweed & Rice

I've had & enjoyed:

Henna Hair Creme
Amala Hair Creme

*Not saying any of these smell so wonderful, but they work soooo good.*


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl

Um....I don't know all what you got ova' there Ms. Curly (but it sounds really serious) ...

Anyway, I think you will truly enjoy everything you have.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair I have the smoothie and the argan cream but I'm testing out some of Claudie's butters right now


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> @IDareT'sHair *I have the smoothie* and the argan cream but *I'm testing out some of Claudie's butters right now*


 
curlyhersheygirl

Oh Yeah, I've had the Strawberry Hair Smoothie before too!....

And the Claudie's I love:  Iman Butter, Tiffani Pomade, Hairline Revitalizer.  (All Repeat Purchases).

I've also had the Claudie Shea Pomade.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair I've been collecting DC's and RO's. I keep trying to narrow down the list but I keep adding more so I decided to limit my stylers and moisturizers to 4 each


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> @IDareT'sHair I've been collecting DC's and RO's. I keep trying to narrow down the list but I keep adding more *so I decided to limit my stylers and moisturizers to 4 each*


 
@curlyhersheygirl

Sounds Logical Ms. Curly! 

Has your Sister tried Marie Dean yet?

Have you tried the Kyra Sweet Mango or the Camille Rose Moisture Butter samples yet?


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:
			
		

> curlyhersheygirl
> 
> Oh Yeah, I've had the Strawberry Hair Smoothie before too!....
> 
> And the Claudie's I love:  Iman Butter, Tiffani Pomade, Hairline Revitalizer.  (All Repeat Purchases).
> 
> I've also had the Claudie Shea Pomade.



IDareT'sHair Claudie's stuff is the bomb. I have and love those you mentioned and I'm also loving the Acai murmuru butter & quinoa coffee butter


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl

I'll hafta' try the Acai Murumuru. I haven't tried that one.

I like the Quinoa too.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:
			
		

> @curlyhersheygirl
> 
> Sounds Logical Ms. Curly!
> 
> Has your Sister tried Marie Dean yet?
> 
> Have you tried the Kyra Sweet Mango or the Camille Rose Moisture Butter samples yet?



IDareT'sHair She hasn't yet only because she's testing Claudie's right now.

I have tried them both and I really like them. I like that they're light enough to use daily but still very moisturizing without the greasy feel.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl

Some of the RO's (cowashers Imma use this Summer)

Hairveda MoistPRO, Acai PhytoBerry and Moist24/7
Curls Sublime
Jessicurl Too Shea

These seem to be the lighter-weight ones I have in my Stash.

Spring, Imma try to knock these Claudie Conditioners out:
2 Mango
1 Avocado Intense
1 Fortifying
1 Tropical 
*no back ups* but will repurchase all of them at some point.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *I have tried them both and I really like them. I like that they're light enough to use daily but still very moisturizing without the greasy feel.*


 
curlyhersheygirl

Nice Review Ms. Curly


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

I want to cut back on RO's so I can buy more luscious DC's


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl

My Plan (since I mostly cowash) is to group them together:

Spring
Claudie
Curls Sublime

Summer
Hairveda
Jessicurl Too Shea!

Fall
Curl Junkie, SSI

Winter
Oyin Honey Hemp
Kyra 
SSI

I'm going to try to stick to this and add odd-ball ones I have in here & there as well as Cleansing Conditioners.

My Deep Conditioners are a whole 'other' story......


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair That sounds like a great plan. I've realized that the caliber of the DC makes or breaks my regimen so I need to choose those wisely


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> @IDareT'sHair That sounds like a great plan. *I've realized that the caliber of the DC makes or breaks my regimen so I need to choose those wisely*


 
@curlyhersheygirl

This is so true. I've always had an Affinity for DC'ers and have definitely hauled those with Furor & Intensity.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby After you said you weren't gone be 'Poo-ing.....I send you  Mo'Poo....
> 
> @divachyk Where was it?


lmao. well i do love me some cd black vanilla so i can always use that

i still dont see the hype about this elucence shampoo though.


----------



## divachyk

Wanted some HV whipped clouds but it was oos so I didn't make an order. Anyone using it and liking it?


----------



## Golden75

chebaby - Here was the thing I was talking bout that was similar to the Ouidad Treatment.  Someone started a thread on it.  So glad they did.

http://hairscapades.com/2011/08/31/deep-conditioning-tricks-cool-seal/


----------



## natura87

I have a confession to make. I fell off the wagon. Last Friday night I stopped into Target to pick up some things unrelated to hair. I turned a corner and I saw it. my Target now carries Miss Jessies,Kinky Curly, Shea Moisture.... So I grabbed some KCKT. In the same plaza there was an Ulta. I walked in knowing good and darn well I shouldnt.....they now carry Carols Daughter products. I grabbed a bottle of the hair balm and they gave me a sample of the monoi mask.



 This was not planned. I RELAPSED OKAY?


----------



## Ltown

Good Morning Ladies!

Today doing hair, prepoo with wgo/aloe, poo with suave, ph treatment, tea rinse and  dc with sd mocha fusion. Now I'm doing roller set. 

I dont' have any products I used for certain time of the year my hair seems to respond the same all year round.  

I really regret assuming I had enough leavein and miss the sales so I ordered claudies leavein because HV ran out immediately. I got to find something on the ground locally this is not working for me, snooze you lose I may visit shea moisiture, as iam again.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ltown

Your Roller-Set sounds nice.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *i still dont see the hype about this elucence shampoo though*.


 
chebaby

I have the Acidifying (Chelator/Clarifier) and I like it.  It's Yellow & smells like Grapefruit.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I think Claudie is having 20% starting Wednesday.  I need to get the details.................


----------



## Ltown

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Ltown
> 
> Your Roller-Set sounds nice.


 
IDareT'sHair, I suck at that too It's my second one since last year I just feel like wearing it straight but I'll have to flat iron it I'm sure. I just can't get that tension that most get.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ltown

You're right. Tension is important.  And the Leave-In/Dampness of your hair.

I hope it turns out.


----------



## Ltown

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Ltown
> 
> You're right. Tension is important. And the Leave-In/Dampness of your hair.
> 
> I hope it turns out.


 
IDareT'sHair, I'm done under the dryer that pibbs is awesome. It's straight just a little flat iron may do. I used alot of serum which helped this time.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ltown

Errrbody that has a Pibbs Lurves it!


----------



## 13StepsAhead

Used up a GIovanni Direct and have 1 back up on the way.


----------



## Shay72

This steam is tearing up my forehead . I have cotton coil on but I have to remember to use that Huetiful headband that I have.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Massaging in some Trigger.

I need to be making a list (or deciding what/if I'll get from Claudie)


----------



## LuvlyRain3

Hello ladies. Just finished using up Hairitage avocado cloud no back ups. Used it as a prepoo before I clarify. About to use up the rest of this sd vanilla silk, 1 back up.


----------



## chebaby

chello ladies
i havent done my hair yet but im about to mix a treatment for my hair. kbb mask, amla, hibiscus and maybe a little henna. the mix will only stay on for an hour.

im thinking about blowing my hair out and braiding it for a fluffy braid out.


----------



## mkd

chebaby, your wash and go is cute!

Hey everybody!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

Hey Ms. Che!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

mkd

Hey MK!


----------



## chebaby

hey everybody
thank you mkd.
what yall up to?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@chebaby

Hey Ms. Lady!

I'm tryin' NOT to buy Anything......


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Hey Ms. Lady!
> 
> I'm tryin' NOT to buy Anything......


i know what you mean i need to buy something lol.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *i know what you mean i need to buy something lol.*


 
chebaby

Yeah......I'm tryna' hold out for:

Kyra and maybe Claudie.erplexed


----------



## chebaby

lawd, i went to mix up a simple batch of kbb and amla and ended up mixing a whole thing of henna, amla, hibiscus dont even have no gloves lol. imma tie some plastic caps around my hand and hurry up and put this mix on so i can rinse it out  in 2-3 hours(gives me time to be lazy)

T, dont you miss jasmines? i would be ording right nah if she was still open lmao.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *T, dont you miss jasmines? i would be ording right nah if she was still open lmao.*


 
@chebaby

Yeah....I do miss Jasmine. 

I wanna order something too Cheerplexed


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@chebaby

How's the Henna Mix Goin'?


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Yeah....I do miss Jasmine.
> 
> I wanna order something too Cheerplexed


what you thinking about getting?
i wouldnt mind some CR stuff. all i have is the deep conditioner.


IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> How's the Henna Mix Goin'?


chile i made a mess amla all over the sink, henna all over my face
i added some wheat germ oil at the last minutetryna use up these oils lmao. i shoulda added sweet almond oil.

it came out nice smooth and creamy though and i got enough for one more use.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

It is Messy!  But the Plus' outweigh the Negatives (that's why I continue to do it).


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> It is Messy!  But the Plus' outweigh the Negatives (that's why I continue to do it).


usually im not this messy but today i was like whatever i was slapping it on every way possible.
henna is the best. i noticed my ends were looking kinda thin with the color so i hope the henna thickens it.
my neighbors dogs just had puppies and i want one soooooo bad but i aint walking nothin


----------



## Eisani

Hey y'all. Cowashed this morning with MoistPro, CJ Smoothing as a leave in and ran some Whipped Gelly through. I bought sundresses today for dd and myself, a couple of tops and another swimsuit. I'll be doing aqua zumba on Saturdays for the next 8 weeks and want to have at least 4 different swimsuits . I'm excited about the class. I think my shopping itch has been scratched for now.


----------



## Shay72

Thank goodness for me having Claudie's tea spritz bc ya'll know my lazy a$$ hasn't made any yet. Starting my new reggie today.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I just rubbed some of my Home-made Coffee Oil on my Scalp.

Imma put on a Tea Blend nah.....

Horsetail
Nettle
Burdock Root
Saw Palmetto
Rosemary 
Blue Malva & Hibiscus Dried Flowers
Roobis

@chebaby Shay72 Eisani


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Eisani

Water Zumba sounds delightful.

@Shay72

Is this officially your Spring/Summer Regi? Or something different?


----------



## Shay72

Eisani
 you're like me. I own quite a few swimsuits and when I was taking water exercise classes I wore a different one each time.

divachyk
About cowashing, I finger detangle every time I cowash otherwise my hair would be a tangled/matted mess. My coils clump easily and like to wrap all round each other  so I detangle often but I use no tools.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

When I was naming those 50-11 Hair Lotions, I _completely_ forgot about:

Enso Blue Malva Hair Lotion x1
Enso Hibiscus Hair Lotion x1

Those flowers made me remember.  Also in that Tea Blend is Dried Calendua Flowers too.


----------



## chebaby

T, that tea mix sounds yummy
lmao at you forgetting more lotions

i done changed my mind again about what imma do with my hair. i wanna do a braid out but then again i dont cause i wanna co wash more so i may do a w&g.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@chebaby

Yeah, I forgot I had that Enso Lotion. 

I completely overlooked those.

Lawd...I need to stay up in this Stash until the Cows come Home.

_*pours out some hair lotion for enso*_


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Lemme see........

Still waiting on:

Hairitage Hydrations
Che's Package

I think that's it.erplexed

I think from Claudie Imma order:

1 Tea Spritz
1 Jojoba Cleansing Conditioner
and maybe 1 Protein Rx


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Yeah, I forgot I had that Enso Lotion.
> 
> I completely overlooked those.
> 
> Lawd...I need to stay up in this Stash until the Cows come Home.
> 
> _*pours out some hair lotion for enso*_


they should make a come back

i see i dont hear no more talk about bask. everyone must be over it lol. i still havent used my bask silk detangler.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> Lemme see........
> 
> Still waiting on:
> 
> Hairitage Hydrations
> Che's Package
> 
> I think that's it.erplexed
> 
> I think from Claudie Imma order:
> 
> 1 Tea Spritz
> 1 Jojoba Cleansing Conditioner
> and maybe 1 Protein Rx


tell me why i want some mozeke stuff. but i would never order from her. not after all the crazy stuff i dont heard.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *i dont hear no more talk about bask. everyone must be over it lol. i still havent used my bask silk detangler.*


 
chebaby

Shole Don't Che.  It's overly priced (IMO) 

That was a shootin' star! Over & Done.

Brownie518 mentioned re-upping on a few b.a.s.k. products tho'.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *tell me why i want some mozeke stuff. but i would never order from her. not after all the crazy stuff i dont heard.*


 
chebaby

She clowned me.  (And I was a good customer)

I still wouldn't mind trying/having that Avocado Cleansing Conditioner tho'

But I wouldn't get it.


----------



## Ltown

Hey ladies!

chebaby, IDareT'sHair, you two are funny with the products.  I can't believe you haven't gotten over Jasmine with all the other vendors you use.  

IDareT'sHair and Brownie518, what happen for the love of Shinatural growth, you both kick her to the curb for Trigger

It so many new vendors in/out i don't want to get hooked like Enso/Jasmine and now i'm out of luck starting over.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Shole Don't Che.  It's overly priced (IMO)
> 
> *That was a shootin' star! Over & Done.*
> 
> @Brownie518 mentioned re-upping on a few b.a.s.k. products tho'.


thats exactly what it was. the hype is gone lol.


----------



## chebaby

Ltown said:


> Hey ladies!
> 
> @chebaby, @IDareT'sHair, you two are funny with the products.  I can't believe you haven't gotten over Jasmine with all the other vendors you use.
> 
> @IDareT'sHair and @Brownie518, what happen for the love of Shinatural growth, you both kick her to the curb for Trigger
> 
> It so many new vendors in/out i don't want to get hooked like Enso/Jasmine and now i'm out of luck starting over.


i didnt start thinking about jasmines until it started getting hot. she has great summer scents and her she rinse is amazing fro summer co washes. i miss her low prices too


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ltown

I've never used/tried Shi-Naturals "Growth" Oil

The Shi-Naturals products I have are:

2 Buttercreme Pre-Poo Rx's
1 Shea Lotion
1 Black Tea Rinse *will use as a spritz*
1 Herbal Growth Tea Rinse *will use as a spritz*
1 Creamy Leave-In


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Um....Here's what I currently want:

2 Kyra Hemp Hydrating Conditioners
2 Kyra Sweet Mango Hair Creme

1 16 ounce Vanilla Silk
1 16 ounce Shea What
1 16 ounce *whatever else comes in 16*

2 16 ounce Trio Sets from Naturelle Grow

2 Full Sized Moisture Balance

chebaby Ltown


----------



## Ltown

IDareT'sHair said:


> Ltown
> 
> I've never used/tried Shi-Naturals "Growth" Oil
> 
> The Shi-Naturals products I have are:
> 
> 2 Buttercreme Pre-Poo Rx's
> 1 Shea Lotion
> 1 Black Tea Rinse *will use as a spritz*
> 1 Herbal Growth Tea Rinse *will use as a spritz*
> 1 Creamy Leave-In



IDareT'sHair, oh i know you had something growth but its spritz how that working?  I haven't made a spritz in a while.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> Um....Here's what I currently want:
> 
> 2 Kyra Hemp Hydrating Conditioners
> 2 Kyra Sweet Mango Hair Creme
> 
> 1 16 ounce Vanilla Silk
> 1 16 ounce Shea What
> *1 16 ounce *whatever else comes in 16**
> 
> 2 16 ounce Trio Sets from Naturelle Grow
> 
> 2 Full Sized Moisture Balance
> 
> @chebaby @Ltown


you so crazy lol.

i still dont know what i want


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ltown said:


> @IDareT'sHair,* oh i know you had something growth but its spritz how that working? I haven't made a spritz in a while.*


 
@Ltown It will be part of my Summer Spritz Stash, so I haven't tried it yet. erplexed

Right now I've been spritzing with Enso's Sweet Agave Nectar Hair Spritz (since it's been warm out). 



chebaby said:


> you so crazy lol.
> 
> *i still dont know what i want*


 
@chebaby

Honestly, Che, neither do I (other than Kyra).

The only way I'll get SD's is if it's on Sale.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Ltown It will be part of my Summer Spritz Stash, so I haven't tried it yet. erplexed
> 
> Right now I've been spritzing with Enso's Sweet Agave Nectar Hair Spritz (since it's been warm out).
> 
> 
> 
> @chebaby
> 
> Honestly, Che, neither do I (other than Kyra).
> 
> The only way I'll get SD's is if it's on Sale.


i wish there was a way for me to get my hands on some old scholl kbb milk


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@chebaby

I know you do!


Lawd..That was some good stuff right there.

Okay, I think I know what I want from SD's:

1 16 ounce Vanilla Silk
1 16 ounce Destination Hydration
1 16 ounce Shea What
1 Jar of Whip My Hair


----------



## robot.

it's wash day and this fro is looking frightful man  i just don't wanna get out of bed. gonna try the cool and seal method though. plan on doing two strand twists into either bantu knots or set on rollers.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> I know you do!
> 
> 
> Lawd..That was some good stuff right there.
> 
> Okay, I think I know what I want from SD's:
> 
> 1 16 ounce Vanilla Silk
> 1 16 ounce Destination Hydration
> 1 16 ounce Shea What
> 1 Jar of Whip My Hair


let me go look at sd and see what im interested in.

you've already been using a few sd products right? which ones do you like so far?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *let me go look at sd and see what im interested in.*
> 
> *you've already been using a few sd products right? which ones do you like so far?*


 
@chebaby

You'd be better off asking: @Ltown @Shay72 @Brownie518

So far, I've only tried: Whip My Hair. *wish it came in a larger size*

I have a sample of _Shea What & Mocha Silk_ (which I still haven't tried). 

I know I won't buy Mocha Silk (right now) because I already have: Purabody Smoothie & MD Coffe Kokum and it seems to be similiar.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> You'd be better off asking: @Ltown @Shay72 @Brownie518
> 
> So far, I've only tried: Whip My Hair. *wish it came in a larger size*
> 
> I have a sample of _Shea What & Mocha Silk_ (which I still haven't tried).
> 
> I know I won't buy Mocha Silk (right now) because I already have: Purabody Smoothie & MD Coffe Kokum and it seems to be similiar.


oh ok i dont know why i thought you tried several things.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *oh ok i dont know why i thought you tried several things.*


 

chebaby

Probably because I keep saying I want it.  .....


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

Lawd I feel like hitting PayNah on somethingerplexed


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Lawd I feel like hitting PayNah on somethingerplexed


we gotta put out heads together and figure out what to get next.


----------



## Ltown

chebaby said:


> oh ok i dont know why i thought you tried several things.


chebaby
 you know i'm not a good reviewer.  I only use whip my hair its good cleaner and moch ok nothing like jasmine silk and its small.  You have alot of hair it not worth it imo"


----------



## chebaby

Ltown said:


> @chebaby
> you know i'm not a good reviewer.  I only use whip my hair its good cleaner and moch ok nothing like jasmine silk and its small.  You have alot of hair it not worth it imo"


thanx for the review. i wont get it then. i dont need any more cleansers anyway.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ltown said:


> @chebaby
> you know i'm not a good reviewer. I only use whip my hair its good cleaner and *moch ok nothing like jasmine silk and its small. You have alot of hair it not worth it imo"*


 


chebaby said:


> thanx for the review. i wont get it then.* i dont need any more cleansers anyway.*


 
chebaby

No, I think Ltown meant the Mocha Silk is small 8 ounces.

Although Whip My Hair is also 8 ounces, she was referring to the Mocha Silk DC'er.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Just watched some Hair Trigger YT Videos.  I never watch that stuff.

*Mad Comedy*  Good Reviews tho'.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> No, I think @Ltown meant the Mocha Silk is small 8 ounces.
> 
> Although Whip My Hair is also 8 ounces, she was referring to the Mocha Silk DC'er.


oh ok. well if its cheaper than $20 than its a better deal than getting that bask chocolate deep conditioner.

im about to rinse this henna and then make me a smoothie.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Eisani

I 'peeped' Nounou raised their Free Shipping nah to $40.00 (instead of Thurty)erplexed


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

I forgot b.a.s.k. has a Chocolate DC'er.  That's the Cacao Bark one right?  

Yeah...b.a.s.k. is over-priced.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> I forgot b.a.s.k. has a Chocolate DC'er.  That's the Cacao Bark one right?
> 
> Yeah...b.a.s.k. is over-priced.


they are way over priced. busting in the door like they curl junkie

i rinsed out my henna and did not like the way my hair felt. im sitting now with kbb mask on. and speaking of this mask it has lumps in it also i seen a review where someone said they used it as a leave in. i may try that.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> they are way over priced. *busting in the door like they curl junkie*


 
chebaby

Hmp.  They Shole Did.  For some reason, I never did hit-that.

Hmp. How the KBB Mask gone have Lumps in it?....


----------



## Brownie518

chebaby said:


> they should make a come back
> 
> i see i dont hear no more talk about bask. everyone must be over it lol. i still havent used my bask silk detangler.



chebaby

I'm still on that b.a.s.k. I ordered more Cacao, Y.A.M., Sweet Manna, and the Palm Tapioca. 

Hi, ladies!!!!


----------



## Brownie518

Ltown said:


> @chebaby
> you know i'm not a good reviewer.  I only use whip my hair its good cleaner and moch ok nothing like jasmine silk and its small.  You have alot of hair it not worth it imo"



I like that Mocha Silk!  It's smells good enough to eat and it gives me a nice protein kick. My hair feels great after using that. I have to use moisture after it, though.


----------



## Shay72

Speaking of BASK, the condensed custard has been working on my skin. The combo of avosoya followed by the custard leaves my skin moisturized all day. I got a sample of the coconut nibs & banana sugar sorbet. I like it .

Yes IDareT'sHair I am talking about my spring/summer reggie. Started today but still nailing it down.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

Thanks for the Tip about that Mocha Silk Ms. B.

I'll make sure I follow up with a Moisturizing Rinse out.


----------



## Brownie518

Ltown said:


> Hey ladies!
> 
> @chebaby, @IDareT'sHair, you two are funny with the products.  I can't believe you haven't gotten over Jasmine with all the other vendors you use.
> 
> @IDareT'sHair and @Brownie518, what happen for the love of Shinatural growth, you both kick her to the curb for Trigger
> 
> It so many new vendors in/out i don't want to get hooked like Enso/Jasmine and now i'm out of luck starting over.



Ltown

I am still loving my Shi Naturals. I have a fresh bottle of Grow Potion in the stash. Don't worry, I'll be using it!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Thinking about my Regi for Tuesday.  

I have a pot of Tea Steeping.  I'll let it sit overnight.

I think I'll Cleanse with Whip My Hair & cowash with Too Shea!

Not sure what I'll DC with yet?  I may pull that Moisture Balance back out.  It's only 4 ounces (and it's open).  

Or, I'll just use MD.


----------



## Brownie518

Were ya'll talkin about sales? I see T sayin she's getting this from here, that from there.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair

I'll be doing my hair Tuesday or Wednesday. Depends on whether I come in to work Tuesday. I plan to prepoo with CPR, wash with Tui, Tea Rinse, and DC with Tui Smoothie.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518

Yeah...I was talmbout what I was thinking about getting. 

You saw my Post about Claudie's 20% right? Starting Wednesday?

I'm just toying around with some things right now. Haven't really narrowed down my list yet.erplexed

Gotta see what Kyra 'nem talmbout 1st.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair

No, I didn't see that about Miss Claudie.  Good to know!!! 

I need a 16oz Normalizing conditioner.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> @IDareT'sHair
> 
> *No, I didn't see that about Miss Claudie.  Good to know!!! *
> 
> *I need a 16oz Normalizing conditioner*.


 
Brownie518

You were "mentioned" in the Vendor Thread.

I have the PH Balancing one.  It has to be diluted/measured etc... 

That's more work than I care to do, so I won't be buying that one.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> You were "mentioned" in the Vendor Thread.
> 
> I have the PH Balancing one.  It has to be diluted/measured etc...
> 
> *That's more work than I care to do*, so I won't be buying that one.



 I hear you


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *I hear you*


 
@Brownie518

That's not the one you're Talmbout is it? 

I got that one as a gift/sample. I think that's called a Normalizing something or other too.

I also have the Normalizing DC'er.

ETA:  I see there is a Normalizing Rinse and a Normalizing DC'er (I have both).


----------



## chebaby

brownie you making me want that moka silk you know i luvs my protein.


so i rinsed out the kbb mask, shampooed with elucence and then followed up with kyra hemp. i may be able to squeeze out 1 more use out of the bottle. then i slathered my hair in cj honey butter my hair didnt feel as moisturized as it usually does after a henna so i had to pull out the big guns lol. hope it doesnt take forever to dry.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair

Nah, I want the Conditioner.

chebaby

You should try it, the Mocha Silk.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518 @bronzebomb @chebaby (and eeeerrrbody else)
> 
> FYI:  ULTA carries Carol's Daugther nah.



and excluded from coupons...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

I should try out the Normalizing DC'er soon.  

I could probably follow up the Mocha Silk with this?

*i may swap the other one* 

The Good Lawd knows I ain't mixin' nothin'


----------



## chebaby

Brownie518 said:


> @IDareT'sHair
> 
> Nah, I want the Conditioner.
> 
> @chebaby
> 
> You should try it, the Mocha Silk.


i will ot sure when though


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *and excluded from coupons...*


 
Brownie518

Girl Stop The Madness..........

That HSN Deal was really good.  3 for $26.50.  

Now that same 3 Piece Set is $34.50 on HSN

So, I'm really glad I got that.


----------



## chebaby

speaking of cd i think i will finally stop playing around and get the monoi  conditioner and chocolat set minus the shampoo.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I just checked & my Tea Blend is lookin' might-tay Guud.  Tomorrow I'll transfer it into a Jug.  

I *HEART* Tea Rinsing.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> Girl Stop The Madness..........
> 
> That HSN Deal was really good.  3 for $26.50.
> 
> Now that same 3 Piece Set is $34.50 on HSN
> 
> So, I'm really glad I got that.


IDareT'sHair

As soon as I read your post, I looked to see if you can use coupons. You know Ulta stays with a coupon, too. erplexed

That was a good deal on HSN.


----------



## Brownie518

chebaby said:


> speaking of cd i think i will finally stop playing around and get the monoi  conditioner and chocolat set minus the shampoo.



The shampoo is ehhh. My hair definitely comes out straighter when I use them together but the shampoo doesn't feel good like the Tui or Black Vanilla. Not conditioning shampoo like those, I guess. I won't be getting the shampoo again.....oh, wait. I think I got the set on autoship. Let me go check that, actually....


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

Can you get the "Sets" Minus the 'Poo?  That's how I ended up with those 'Poos.  They were part of the Set.erplexed

POO-POO


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie @chebaby

Ok...So Here's what I'm thinking:

Kyra stays the same
Claudie ? 
Naturelle Grow?
Silk Dreams (16 ounce Conditioners & a Jar of WMH)* if there is a Sale.

I wish Sage would have a Sale or AveYou Grouponerplexed


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I guess I'll spritz tomorrow with Enso's Sweet Agave Nectar.  I wanna use this up.  *No Back Ups* then I'll move on to BFH Desert Drench and _try_ to knock that out.

Once I get rid of these 2 odd-ball spritzes I can move on to my Tea Spritz and HTN Follicle Boosters.


----------



## Brownie518

I just ordered from SD.
What's Naturelle Grow?   *_off to google*


_ETA: Oh yeah, I remember...THAT one!


----------



## chebaby

i wish i could still get my hands on some cj smoothing gellie.


----------



## Brownie518

chebaby said:


> i wish i could still get my hands on some cj smoothing gellie.



They have 20% off sitewide until the 20th...if this hasn't been posted.


----------



## Eisani

Where has beautyaddict1913 been?


----------



## Eisani

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Eisani
> 
> I 'peeped' Nounou raised their Free Shipping nah to $40.00 (instead of Thurty)erplexed


Ain't that some mess? $40 still isn't bad though. They must have _just _changed it because it was still $35 when I ordered last week or week before last. I shole slid by w/those conditioners


----------



## robot.

tiiva naturals is on aveyou now? i hope there is another sale or groupon soon, even though one jar will last me the better half of forever. i want to get a few jars for my homegirl, her hair usually loves what mine does.


----------



## Ltown

Brownie518 said:


> I like that Mocha Silk!  It's smells good enough to eat and it gives me a nice protein kick. My hair feels great after using that. I have to use moisture after it, though.





IDareT'sHair said:


> Brownie518
> 
> Thanks for the Tip about that Mocha Silk Ms. B.
> 
> I'll make sure I follow up with a Moisturizing Rinse out.



Brownie518, i didn't know it had that much protein well that the reason it not softenng. Thanks.


----------



## Golden75

I want the Shea Moisture Elixer, mainly cause it's an oil in the spray bottle, and I really just want the bottle  if there is a sale I may pick one up. Unless someone has a rec for a bottle that can spray oil without clogging?

Eh, disregard on the SM Elixir,  seeing that "Isopropyl Myristate" is a derivative of Isopropyl Alcohol and can dry hair & skin and cause cracks  (did a quick google on this ingredient)


----------



## Golden75

SSI came today!


----------



## Zaz

Hey ladies 
Just passing through to let you know that Curls is having a triple points + free shipping on all orders for 2 days only. Coupon code: *FREE2SHIP*

I'm still on the no buy, sort of... I should've known that once I decided to wear wigs I'd transfer all my PJism to buying those  I now own 7


----------



## LuvlyRain3

Just finished my workout. Bout to cowash with cj Argan and olive and rock a wash n go for the day. I think I'm going to use my beautiful textures curl control pudding. Need to test it out.


----------



## SimJam

March is almost up and I've survived on this no buy. 

Im loving HV ... I want more whipped ends and I also want to try the whipped clouds and the almond glaze.

I dont want to stop doing my HV regimen but I have a whole level in my fridge now devoted to hair products.

I think I'll continue with HV for all of April, I have a corner of sitrinillah left (which wont be enough to do my next DC) then I'll pop open one of the 3 refills I got)

then May and June I can do a mostly purabody regimen with the chocolate smoothie to DC and murumuru milk/cupachu butter to twist. I'll also throw in a KBB mask and rhassoul clay mask too (got the powder form from purabody) since Im sure that 8oz smoothie will only last for abt a month.


----------



## chebaby

Brownie518 said:


> They have 20% off sitewide until the 20th...if this hasn't been posted.


 yea but unfortunately the smoothing gellie has been discontinued.


chello ladies
i finally got up off my but and returned that ASIAN stuff. they aint had much of nothing i wanted so i just got some pony tail holders, hair clips, oil bottle, spray bottle, paul mitchell the detangler and argan oil curl cream. the rest i got back on a card. then i went to cvs and got me 2 more hair zings just incase i lose one again i luv them thangs.
my hair was soft soft soft from the honey butter when i woke up but my hair did not look good. so i cleansed with deva curl and then conditioned with kyra hemp and honey hemp and used honey butta as a leave in and used my zing to pull my hair back.

i used up the kyra hemp and no back ups(yet).


----------



## LuvlyRain3

So beautiful textures gets an F. Worst wng ever. I just put my hair in a puff. My hair was just a white non clumping mess. I need to test some gels out for wngs. Gotta figure this out before this nice weather becomes permanent.

I loss eight pounds!!! Hopefully I can drop two more pounds by the end of the week. I will be starting my two-a-day workouts tomorrow. I'm going to treat myself to something when I once I get to 10lbs.


----------



## Golden75

LuvlyRain3 -  I'm mad the scale didn't budge this week for me.  What u do to get it to move?


----------



## LuvlyRain3

Golden75 seriously my iPod had been my crutch. I use it for everything. I use the Nike training club app for workouts, myfitnesspal for tracking my calorie intake an Imapmyrun to encourage me to run further (on the occasion I do run. I'm actually not a big fan of running).


----------



## Ltown

LuvlyRain3 said:


> So beautiful textures gets an F. Worst wng ever. I just put my hair in a puff. My hair was just a white non clumping mess. I need to test some gels out for wngs. Gotta figure this out before this nice weather becomes permanent.
> 
> I loss eight pounds!!! Hopefully I can drop two more pounds by the end of the week. I will be starting my two-a-day workouts tomorrow. I'm going to treat myself to something when I once I get to 10lbs.


 


Golden75 said:


> @LuvlyRain3 -  I'm mad the scale didn't budge this week for me. What u do to get it to move?


 
LuvlyRain3, twice a day, do you work full time? Heck I need to lose more but can't get in 2 a day unless one is muscle than cardio. Golden75 I want to throw the scale out


----------



## Ltown

Hey Ladies!

I pickup some shea moisture coco hibiscus yesterday a target I'm revisiting it just to have something local. I workout alot and really only wear my hair in bun so it will do to slick back with instead of gel. I ordered hairitage too yesterday and will get claudie Wed. 

DMV ladies have anyone been to stores locally that sell HV? I need to visit this ordering thing ain't working for me.


----------



## robot.

you guysssss :lovedrool: my hair feels like BUTTAAA!

idk if it was because i haven't steamed/dc in weeks, or that sealing method, but my hair feels amazing! so damn supple, it has never felt this good! i also switched to evoo as my sealing oil and the shine is amazing!  love!


----------



## LuvlyRain3

Ltown yeah I work full time nights. Im going to do a quick 30 min workout before I go to sleep when I get home in the AM. And save the serious workout for when I wake up. This will be my first time trying two-a-days. Hopefully it works.


----------



## robot.

Ltown said:


> Hey Ladies!
> 
> I pickup some shea moisture coco hibiscus yesterday a target I'm revisiting it just to have something local. I workout alot and really only wear my hair in bun so it will do to slick back with instead of gel. I ordered hairitage too yesterday and will get claudie Wed.
> 
> DMV ladies have anyone been to stores locally that sell HV? I need to visit this ordering thing ain't working for me.



the curl enhancing smoothie? i bought that early in my journey and HATED it. i'm revisiting also and so far, it's not terrible. 

no stores with HV that i know of though, sorry! Mt Rainier isn't far, i always thought about picking stuff up lol


----------



## Ltown

LuvlyRain3 said:


> @Ltown yeah I work full time nights. Im going to do a quick 30 min workout before I go to sleep when I get home in the AM. And save the serious workout for when I wake up. This will be my first time trying two-a-days. Hopefully it works.


 
LuvlyRain3, keep us posted! I'm trying to at least do 45 min of cardio daily instead of 30 to speed up these old bones!


----------



## chebaby

like robot said you should just call or email BJ and see if she would let you pick up your HV products. she isnt far at all.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

Dang Ms. Che!  You laid me out. 

I got my Che-Box today and it was filled with Goodies.

Lawd...I wasn't expecting all that.

Thanks Lady!


----------



## Golden75

LuvlyRain3 & Ltown - i need to start walking on my lunch break & workout when I get home & that will be my 2


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Dang Ms. Che! You laid me out.
> 
> I got my Che-Box today and it was filled with Goodies.
> 
> Lawd...I wasn't expecting all that.
> 
> Thanks Lady!


 im glad you got it.  and i hope you like it. did you look at the texture of it? its soooo buttery


----------



## LuvlyRain3

Ltown I sure will. It's going to take a lot to force myself to work out as soon as I get off work. But the end results will be worth it.


----------



## chebaby

oh i forgot to tell yall. so i was in sallys today and this girl came in there asking about the keratin treatment. i dont know much about that BKT but she was sayinghow she gonna use it and put a relaxer and color over it and my eyes was bugging out of my head im not sure if you can do it or not but i know with all that heat they use for that treatment i wouldnt put no relaxer or color over it even if they said it was safe.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> im glad you got it.  and i hope you like it. did you look at the texture of it? *its soooo buttery*


 
@chebaby

Which the MHC Buttery Soy? 

I can't Beweave you sent me that!  

You may be getting that back 

But I'll hold on to it for you (for now). 

You know I bought a Jar BF (and I know you Lurves it) 

Actually so do I.

Thanks for errrthang. I'm so excited!

btw: I mailed your swap.

_*lawd...i need these sales to come on and hurr-ray up.*_


----------



## LuvlyRain3

Golden75 I'm learning that there is always an opportunity to get a little workout in. I was at the park with my niece the other day and while she was playing on the swings I bust out some dips on the bench. Every little bit counts.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Which the MHC Buttery Soy?
> 
> I can't Beweave you sent me that!
> 
> You may be getting that back
> 
> But I'll hold on to it for you (for now).
> 
> You know I bought a Jar BF (and I know you Lurves it)
> 
> Actually so do I.
> 
> Thanks for errrthang. I'm so excited!
> 
> btw: I mailed your swap.
> 
> _*lawd...i need these sales to come on and hurr-ray up.*_


 lmao dont you send it back you use moisturizers way more than i do.

but i was talking about the deep conditioner. the texture reminds me of the cj deep fix texture. nice and buttery

and thanx for the swap. i need a package to keep me sane


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *and thanx for the swap. i need a package to keep me sane*


 
chebaby

Lawd...Me too Girl.  We needs Hepp!

The DC'er smells good.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Lawd...Me too Girl. *We needs Hepp!*
> 
> The DC'er smells good.


 yes we do.

i need to hold off on buying anything yet though cause some money is missing from my account and i think this lady at the bank done tried to get my lil bit o money i knew something didnt seem right when i went to her window.


----------



## Eisani

chebaby that chick will be back in Sally's for a Jessica Simpson clipin ponytail . No bueno.

Funny, I said I was starting two a days every Thurs, Fri, Sat. I gotta get my sh!t together.

I ordered from Sephora today, but just nail polish and a lip gloss


----------



## chebaby

Eisani said:


> @chebaby that chick will be back in Sally's for a Jessica Simpson clipin ponytail . No bueno.
> 
> Funny, I said I was starting two a days every Thurs, Fri, Sat. I gotta get my sh!t together.
> 
> I ordered from Sephora today, but just nail polish and a lip gloss


 lmao girl when i heard her tell the sallys girl that i had to keep myself from shaking my head and saying nonononononono out loud i had to tell myself you dont even know nothing about no BKT so mind ya bees wax lmao.

im starting my 2 a days tomorrow


----------



## Ltown

chebaby said:


> like robot said you should just call or email BJ and see if she would let you pick up your HV products. she isnt far at all.


 

I'm not looking to get my products faster from online but hoping more selection or products in stores.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Hey ladies I see some folks already received their SSI orders; I'm still waiting.

LuvlyRain3 Those Nike workouts are no joke. I did then off and on when my sis would visit but now I do one everyday since I purchased my iPad hoping to get beach ready


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl

Girl, I got that last week. 

It's time for a new package Nah.


----------



## LuvlyRain3

curlyhersheygirl I love this app!! I feel like it gives me everything that I need in a complete workout. Strength, cardio and variety in sets.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

LuvlyRain3 said:


> curlyhersheygirl I love this app!! I feel like it gives me everything that I need in a complete workout. Strength, cardio and variety in sets.



LuvlyRain3 It sure is a total workout and I love that it's not too long either. I'm able to do a workout while my 3yo watches one of his favorite shows.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> curlyhersheygirl
> 
> Girl, I got that last week.
> 
> *It's time for a new package Nah*.



IDareT'sHair  I hear that. I _NEED_ a package right nah


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl

Thanks to chebaby I got my Package onnnn! .....

 Other than that, I had a pair of socks for my little Nephew & Junk Mail.erplexed

OT:  You saw my "mention" about the Claudie Sale Wednesday right????


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> curlyhersheygirl
> 
> Thanks to chebaby I got my Package onnnn! .....
> 
> Other than that, I had a pair of socks for my little Nephew & Junk Mail.erplexed
> 
> OT: * You saw my "mention" about the Claudie Sale Wednesday right?*???



IDareT'sHair NO where that at? Let me get my list ready


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl

In the Vendor/Seller Forum


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> curlyhersheygirl
> 
> In the Vendor/Seller Forum



IDareT'sHair I just saw it. For some reason it didn't show up in my notifications.
Thanks for the heads up.

I need to go dig in the stash and see what I want to get


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl

You made me wanna try that Acai Murumuru Butter (not sure if I'll get it tho'?)

I was kinda thankin' about my list today at werk.

I think I want:

1 Tea Rinse
1 Jojoba Cleanser

Maybe something else, not sure? 

I wanna make sure I get on that Kyra Good Friday.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair I need to really see if I'll get anything because I have lots of stuff to use up. I don't want to start the crazy collecting again .

OT I wish Jasmines was still open I miss her stuff


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl

I know I want that Jojoba Cleanser and I threw the Tea Rinse in there because of Shipping Charges.

I might as well get 2 things instead of 1 & hafta' pay the same price for shipping.

Are you getting any more MD before the Sales ends?


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> curlyhersheygirl
> 
> I know I want that Jojoba Cleanser and I threw the Tea Rinse in there because of Shipping Charges.
> 
> I might as well get 2 things instead of 1 & hafta' pay the same price for shipping.
> 
> *Are you getting any more MD before the Sales ends*?



IDareT'sHair 
That makes sense. Shipping can kill a discount 

I don't think so. I bought the large sizes so I should be good until the next sale


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl

I really wish I had that Olive, W,B & the Seaweed and Rice, but Imma roll with what I got and call it a day.

I'll be switching over to Jasmine in a few months anyway.


----------



## Golden75

Feels good to be ret for bed at 8:30 

Spritzed Cladudie's braidy spray all over my scalp.  Nice tingly feeling.  Sealed it all down with Tiffani Pomade.  The kinkies are blinging! 

It's gonna be hard not hitting Good Lawdie Ms Claudie, but I will be strong...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75 said:


> *It's gonna be hard not hitting Good Lawdie Ms Claudie, but I will be strong...*


 

@Golden75

Won't it Gurl??? 

I'm wondering if I can pass?erplexed


----------



## chebaby

Ltown said:


> I'm not looking to get my products faster from online but hoping more selection or products in stores.


 Ltown, oh ok. well the store in Va doesnt have HV but they do have curl junkie, qhemet, devacurl, hair rules, jane carter, mop top, jessi curl, CURLS, kinky curly, naturalista and myhoneychild and all the other brands you can find at sallys and regular bss.

they are right off of 495 in the shopping center next to landmark mall.


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Golden75
> 
> Won't it Gurl???
> 
> I'm wondering if I can pass?erplexed


 
IDareT'sHair - Gurl whatchu talkn bout?  You been passin .  I thought you was getting the Tea and Rinse?


----------



## Golden75

chebaby said:


> @Ltown, oh ok. well the store in Va doesnt have HV but they do have curl junkie, qhemet, devacurl, hair rules, jane carter, mop top, jessi curl, CURLS, kinky curly, naturalista and myhoneychild and all the other brands you can find at sallys and regular bss.
> 
> they are right off of 495 in the shopping center next to landmark mall.


 

I wish I had a store with alladat round my parts.... Mmmmm no I don't.


----------



## Golden75

Where divachyk?  

I want to buy something   I thought my SSI package would cure me but


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75

I know.  She sent me a Sample of the Tea Spritz with my last Purchase. 

What I really want is the Jojoba Cleansing Conditioner.

I threw the Tea Spritz in since it will probably cost the same to ship 1 item....so I might as well make it 2.erplexed


----------



## chebaby

i feel like hoarding cj honey butta she should come out with a honey cream or a honey butta light or honey butta tripple delight lol.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *i feel like hoarding cj honey butta she should come out with a honey cream or a honey butta light or honey butta tripple delight lol.*


 
chebaby

Well.............


----------



## bajandoc86

Can I just vent for a sec? The baby who was fed glue by her mom died today.  Mom was arrested....FINALLY. Trifling b!^ch. People are CRAZY.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Well.............


  girl im so serious. that stuff is able to be my go to leave in from here on out(until it gets cold again). i never did get the chance to use it in the winter to see if it works good in the cold weather. but for the hotter months this stuff is

if i was gangsta(like you) i would email her and tell her to put another hibiscus and banana honey something in the works. tell her to get to it chop chop


----------



## chebaby

bajandoc86 said:


> Can I just vent for a sec? The baby who was fed glue by her mom died today.  Mom was arrested....FINALLY. Trifling b!^ch. People are CRAZY.


 what baby? is this in OT forum? thats sad.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Well.............


 or a honey butta lotion. or honey butta milk


----------



## divachyk

Golden75 said:


> Where @divachyk?
> 
> I want to buy something   I thought my SSI package would cure me but


@Golden75, eeewww girl, what are you looking to buy? I'm here just watching tv trying to get caught up on life since returning home. My poor cable box is full with recordings and I was trying to watch some shows and clear up space.  In other news, I'm like 100 pages behind on this thread. What's good errbody?

Pinkie swear me -- no purchases.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *if i was gangsta(like you) i would email her and tell her to put another hibiscus and banana honey something in the works. tell her to get to it chop chop*


 
chebaby

Girl...Don't I?....... 

I be having them makin' all kinds of stuff......


----------



## IDareT'sHair

double.....................


----------



## bajandoc86

chebaby No...sadly, this is at my job - paed ICU. I had mentioned it a couple pages back. Sigh.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Girl...Don't I?.......
> 
> I be having them makin' all kinds of stuff......


 you the email queen


----------



## chebaby

bajandoc86 said:


> @chebaby No...sadly, this is at my job - paed ICU. I had mentioned it a couple pages back. Sigh.


 thats sad. people are crazy and yet there are plenty or women on this forum who struggle just to get pregnant its not fair.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *you the email queen*


 
chebaby

Hmp.    

And WILL ASK for a Discount   

_*no shame in the game*  _


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Hmp.
> 
> And WILL ASK for a Discount
> 
> _*no shame in the game*  _


 i know right lol. when they see an email from you they know its a test about their customer service. they better answer right


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *when they see an email from you they know its a test about their customer service. they better answer right*


 
@chebaby

Hush Che!

And I've had my Run-Ins with a Few.  ........... 

And they know Imma tell it too.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Hush Che!
> 
> *And I've had my Run-Ins with a Few*.  ...........
> 
> And they know Imma tell it too.


 *cough* Ori Organics *cough*


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> **cough* Ori Organics *cough**


 
chebaby

My Wall of Shame

Amka Creations
Ori Organics
Beija Flores (or whatever that is)
It's Perfectly Natural 
Mozeke
Fluertzy *holding out severe judgment because curlyhersheygirl vouched for them*


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> My Wall of Shame
> 
> Amka Creations
> Ori Organics
> Beija Flores (or whatever that is)
> It's Perfectly Natural
> Mozeke
> Fluertzy *holding out severe judgment because @curlyhersheygirl vouched for them*


 forgot about good ole amaka creations.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *forgot about good ole amaka creations*.


 
chebaby

Horrible, messy and bad CS.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Horrible, messy and bad CS.


 thats a shame.

 i miss some of that OO stuff though it worked well and smelled good too.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> thats a shame.
> 
> *i miss some of that OO stuff though it worked well and smelled good too.*


 
Girl, that Ori O was thebomb.com 

Lawd...Che another Shootin' Star Goin' No Where.

I still have 1 Jar of the Restorative DC'er.

chebaby


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> My Wall of Shame
> 
> Amka Creations
> Ori Organics
> Beija Flores (or whatever that is)
> It's Perfectly Natural
> Mozeke
> Fluertzy *holding out severe judgment because @curlyhersheygirl vouched for them*






Hey, ya'll!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@chebaby

Hey Che, I pulled that. Imma hafta' use this nah.  

Here are some of the Ingredients on the Restorative Masque:

_Purified Water, Organic Horsetail, Organic Nettle, Organic Burdock Root, Rosehips, Shea Butter, BTMS, Honey, Flax Seed Oil, EVOO, Palm Oil, Lactid Ceramides, Silk Aminos_

That Golden Jojoba Conditioner was wonderful!


----------



## bronzebomb

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> My Wall of Shame
> 
> Amka Creations
> Ori Organics
> *Beija Flores* (or whatever that is)
> It's Perfectly Natural
> *Mozeke*
> Fluertzy *holding out severe judgment because @curlyhersheygirl vouched for them*


 
Dang T.  I like both of those!


----------



## Golden75

bajandoc86 said:
			
		

> Can I just vent for a sec? The baby who was fed glue by her mom died today.  Mom was arrested....FINALLY. Trifling b!^ch. People are CRAZY.



OMG!  I got tears in my eyes.  Bless that poor child.  Didn't realize it was so bad.  

That stankin a&$ dumb [email protected]$&n [email protected]&$h!  I hope she get a life sentence, cuz death would be to easy. Stupid a&$ gonna try & use insanity defense.  

Ok, imma pray so the Lawd will forgive me for all the evil things I want to happen to this useless idiot....


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Hey Che, I pulled that. Imma hafta' use this nah.
> 
> Here are some of the Ingredients on the Restorative Masque:
> 
> _Purified Water, Organic Horsetail, Organic Nettle, Organic Burdock Root, Rosehips, Shea Butter, BTMS, Honey, Flax Seed Oil, EVOO, Palm Oil, Lactid Ceramides, Silk Aminos_
> 
> That Golden Jojoba Conditioner was wonderful!


 hey brownie

T, that conditioner sounds good they should make a come back too


----------



## IDareT'sHair

bronzebomb said:


> *Dang T. I like both of those!*


 
@bronzebomb

I got very poor CS from both. 

BFlores: 1st time ordering, my product took forever and when it _finally_ came, I swapped it with Robot and Che, Who, by the way, FAILED to tell me it had Molded.

I woulda' been all over them like White on Rice. I don't play about my Money.  

There's no way, I woulda' let that go (if I had known)erplexed

Mozeke: I had spent a grip with her and she acted a little funky a couple times I had a question, so I left her alone too.

Honorable Mention:

Bear Fruit Hair *I had a $5.00 discount code, and when I bought a new laptop, I lost all my emails, and they would not honor the code (I asked for another one)...so, I'm probably done with them too.

And...the prices are outrageous, the bottles are cumbersome etc.......


----------



## Golden75

divachyk said:
			
		

> @Golden75, eeewww girl, what are you looking to buy? I'm here just watching tv trying to get caught up on life since returning home. My poor cable box is full with recordings and I was trying to watch some shows and clear up space.  In other news, I'm like 100 pages behind on this thread. What's good errbody?
> 
> Pinkie swear me -- no purchases.



divachyk - i had to do a massive Dvr watching over the weekend.  Got it down to 73%.

Trying to forget about that stupid a&$ witch & that baby 

I want that honey-Butta.  Mad I didn't buy it when I did the cj haul.  Actually lemme check my stash, but I really don't think I got it.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @bronzebomb
> 
> I got very poor CS from both.
> 
> BFlores: 1st time ordering, my product took forever and when it _finally_ came, I swapped it with Robot and Che, Who, by the way, FAILED to tell me it had Molded.
> 
> I woulda' been all over them like White on Rice. I don't play about my Money.
> 
> There's no way, I woulda' let that go (if I had known)erplexed
> 
> Mozeke: I had spent a grip with her and she acted a little funky a couple times I had a question, so I left her alone too.
> 
> Honorable Mention:
> 
> Bear Fruit Hair


 oh yea i forgot about the mold. the jar had a lot of moisture inside of it im not sure why and when i opened it mold was all over the place i think(dont quote me on this cause im not sure) NC has a thread about them and mold.


----------



## Golden75

No honey-butta in the stash


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> oh yea i forgot about the mold. the jar had a lot of moisture inside of it im not sure why and when i opened it mold was all over the place i think(dont quote me on this cause im not sure)* NC has a thread about them and mold.*


 
@chebaby

When it finally came, I just sent it on. 

I didn't even bother to open either Jar.

By then, I was just through with them. *Never Again*

I wouldn't be suprised.erplexed 

Fab had a terrible CS issue with them, and had I known that, I couldna' ordered from them period.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75 said:


> *No honey-butta in the stash*


 
Golden75

That's jacked up G.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> *When it finally came, I just sent it on*.
> 
> I didn't even bother to open either Jar.
> 
> By then, I was just through with them. *Never Again*
> 
> I wouldn't be suprised.erplexed
> 
> Fab had a terrible CS issue with them, and had I known that, I couldna' ordered from them period.


 as long as it took it probably had mold when the sent it offerplexed


----------



## chebaby

Golden75 said:


> No honey-butta in the stash


 say what nah??? thats probably(besides the rehab) the best product they make.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> say what nah??? *thats probably(besides the rehab) the best product they make.*


 
@chebaby

Wait! I thought you were a "Repair Me" Head

What about Argan & Olive? Smoothing Lotion? And all that other stuff you love?

I haven't dug into my CJ Stash yet.


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair - I got had bejia on my list to try & saw all dem complaints   need to delete the lank!

chebaby - I got the rehab.  I was on the fence on the HB.  I was reading reviews, and figured I had enuff buttas.  Hmph,  that will be my drop 10lbs treat   hopefully that will happen in 2012.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75

That was one of the worst CS experiences I've had. And the product was molded. (which I knew absolutely nothing about).  

That woulda' given me more to argue with them crazies about. 

My Absolute Worst being: "It's Perfectly Natural"


----------



## divachyk

mkd, think you mentioned you use CoCo Creme on dry hair, right? You use it as a daily moisturizer?

IDareT'sHair (and ladies), I looked at your cowash list. How do you determine what falls into the various seasons? And, how do you determine what conditioners are cowash vs DC. I have some conditioners in my stash that I'm unsure on. I simply jumped on the bandwagon and purchased them when sales were hot last year.

Ltown, I love my Pibbs. My hair dries in 1hr max. My other hooded dryer? Yeah, it was taking 1.5hrs+. When I say +, I do mean +.

Shay72, my steamer gets so hot that I use ear covers. That steam be tearing my ears up.

LuvlyRain3, I totally missed it. What app are/were you referring too?


----------



## divachyk

Ok so about me -- 

Still don't have my new ipad YET because I keep missing UPS. Tomorrow dh promised to sit home and wait for them all day to ensure I get my baby in my hands tomorrow night. 

Used up a few products but I can't remember what. 

Didn't buy much of anything while in Orlando since most of my items are online purchases now.

Received my Marie Dean items today. Those items smell so delicious, just like desert items.

FINALLY received my KBN body butter today!

SSI shipped today.


----------



## beautyaddict1913

Eisani said:


> Where has beautyaddict1913 been?



Hey Hun. Girl just enjoying this weave. Feels like I have had it a month and it hasnt even been two weeks.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

divachyk

Going by the Weight of the Conditioners. Heavier ones in Fall/Winter.  Lighter ones Spring/Summer. 

_Mostly_ anything in a bottle I consider a R.O. (except for AV Ashlii Amala).

And anything in a Jar I consider a DC'er.  Especially if it says, Intensive, Reparative, Restorative, Deep, Penetrating, Fortifying, Masque etc......

If it says leave on past 20 minutes and/or can be used with heat.  

Automatically.


----------



## Eisani

bajandoc86  God bless that baby. 

I've been in bed since 8. Today wore me out.


----------



## chebaby

i usually deep condition with products that are in jars or are labled masks. the exception being jasmines hibiscus which is in a jar but i will be co washing with it.

i typically choose my summer co wash conditioners based on scent i mean ill use the same co wash conditioner all year around if it was just about moisture or protein but some scents are fruity tropical summer scents. which is the only reason im holding onto my jasmines for the summer. the scent and thats it. if it didnt have a scent id use it all year around.

also during the winter my hair needs more p rotein so i use protein conditioners to co wash with. during the summer is when my hair needs moisture so i pull all the moisturizing conditioners out.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

Nice Post.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> *Wait! I thought you were a "Repair Me" Head*
> 
> *What about Argan & Olive? Smoothing Lotion? And all that other stuff you love?*
> 
> *I haven't dug into my CJ Stash yet.*


 
@chebaby

Ain't you got something to say about this right here?

@beautyaddict1913

Hey Ms. Beauty! Missed You Ms. Lady!


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Wait! I thought you were a "Repair Me" Head
> 
> What about Argan & Olive? Smoothing Lotion? And all that other stuff you love?
> 
> I haven't dug into my CJ Stash yet.


 i love those products too but honey butta and rehab are my faves my next fave is the smoothing conditioner, i only like the smoothing lotion for the detangling properties.


----------



## bronzebomb

IDareT'sHair 

I guess I am the queen of misfit hair suppliers.  I like mozeke, miss Jessie's koils by nature, beija flor, carols daughter & AfroVeda   

I am not too fond of a couple of lines y'all Stan's for.  But I agree with not being able to tolerate bad service.  

I saw some of kimmaytube tweets today...damn she annoys me.  But I like her hair story.  Weird.


----------



## LuvlyRain3

It's called Nike training club divachyk. Some really good workouts on there.


----------



## beautyaddict1913

IDareT'sHair miss u too honey!


----------



## Ltown

chebaby said:


> Ltown, oh ok. well the store in Va doesnt have HV but they do have curl junkie, qhemet, devacurl, hair rules, jane carter, mop top, jessi curl, CURLS, kinky curly, naturalista and myhoneychild and all the other brands you can find at sallys and regular bss.
> 
> they are right off of 495 in the shopping center next to landmark mall.



chebaby, omg that a filed i will be making soon!  Thanks


----------



## Ltown

bajandoc86,  that so sad kids don't ask to come into this world to be abuse.  Can't satnd stupid parents.

IDareT'sHair, good explanation on the rotation of products.  

divachyk, the pubbs dried my hair in  45 min, its still suffering from anorexia so i won't be wearing it straight for a while but good investment, the thing gets hot.

chebaby, i was looking at cj honey butter looks yummy.


----------



## 13StepsAhead

My mom is coming to visit me for the easter break, so umm.... I'm hitting paynah on the trigger so she can bring it with her when she comes.


----------



## Golden75

Happy Spring Ladies!  

Need to mail this package of SSI out to Lil Cuz, I get it done next week.  

My hair is feeling right (what I can feel) from my Claudie's session last night!


----------



## mkd

divachyk,  I don't really moisturize that often on dry hair in general so I don't use the SSI coco cream for that but you definitely can.  I use mine mostly for roller sets and I use it for wash and goes too.  Works fabulously for both.  I seriously love that stuff.


----------



## Shay72

National Natural Hair Meetup Day in the DMV:
http://dmvnnhmd.eventbrite.com/

I was hoping she would do it in Maryland because then I wouldn't go. We shall see.

I typed this long post about my spring/summer reggie and somehow deleted it .


----------



## robot.

i'se gonna get my brbc today yall! i was wondering if i should get two, but i think i'll be fine with just one.


----------



## divachyk

mkd said:
			
		

> divachyk,  I don't really moisturize that often on dry hair in general so I don't use the SSI coco cream for that but you definitely can.  I use mine mostly for roller sets and I use it for wash and goes too.  Works fabulously for both.  I seriously love that stuff.



mkd, I apply it when I need deep detangling. The glycerin content is meh on air dried hair. My rollerset hair loves it.


----------



## Shay72

Ugh is how I feel. I did a few hours work here at home and I have a meeting to go to at 6:30pm. Taking my break now.

Let's try this again....

*Spring/Summer Routine*
Sunday--HOT with steam, coffee/tea spritz, DC with steam, detangle, ACV rinse, tea spritz

Monday, Wednesday, Friday, Saturday--Tea spritz only either on damp or fully wet hair

Tuesday & Thursday--HOT, oil rinse, cowash, detangle, tea spritz

1x/monthly--HOT with steam, detox/clarify, protein tx, DC with steam, detangle, ACV rinse, tea spritz

Night routine--LOC (liquid, oil, cream)


----------



## IDareT'sHair

bronzebomb

Naw...You're not Queen of the Product Misfits *cackles* 

I just hate to be burned & taken advantage of tryna' buy some Hair Products.

And I don't like folks playin' with my Monneee.

The demonstrated poor Customer Service Issues were a huge negative.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

13StepsAhead said:


> My mom is coming to visit me for the easter break, *so umm.... I'm hitting paynah on the trigger so she can bring it with her when she comes.*


 
13StepsAhead

Chile....I keeps Mah Fanga' on Da' Trigga'


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Wash Day!

Used Up:

Sample of "Whip My Hair" Thanks Again @Ltown
Dudley Rebuilder/No Back Ups 

_*won't repurchase Dudley, but will invest in DRC28 at some point*_


----------



## Eisani

I used up a product today  Elucence Volumizing Clarifying poo (whatever it's called). Cowashed after with Kyra's , used the pomegranate pomade on my edges and did a high bun. My hair smells goodt!

Speaking of scents, I'm about to order more fragrance oils for the shea rinse. And a&s bases for summer. 

Ok, just ordered raspberry lemonade, dreamsicle, banana coconut and pink berry mimosa.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Eisani

Hey Ms. E!

It does feel guud to use up somethin' don't it?

Gurl...I was glad to see _something_ leave up outta herrah....


----------



## Eisani

IDareT'sHair I'm going to go through and see what all partially used products I have and get rid of them!


----------



## bajandoc86

Hello! what's up ladies?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Eisani

That's what I try to do (and not have more than 2-3 of the same types of products open at 1 time).

I do really get _'bored'_ doing that and always want to open up something else, but I try to stick it out until it's done.

I had such a bad habit of having Multiples all open, it seemed like I was never using up anything, because things were 1/2, 2/3/, 3/4th's gone. 

I got that good tip from @Shay72 and @Brownie518 

Now I don't bounce from product to product. I try to finish them up before opening up something else.

It's hard, but it works.

ETA:  Lemme see your list of partials....


----------



## Eisani

bajandoc86

IDareT'sHair that's the problem, I get bored. I'll put a list toggether once I see what's going on.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Eisani

Me Too E. Girl, Bored to Tears.  

I'm looking at all that M.D. (even tho' it's different ones) I'm likeerplexed (BORED)

I wanna bust out some KBB or DB or BM. 

I don't have much open. And I'm glad I broke that terrible habit.

Yeah, do a list & start knockin' them out.


----------



## Ltown

Afternoon ladies!

I am going to mail some hair products to a friend that is deployed to Afghanistan.  she had alot of hair loss before she left and i heard the water is bad of course women losing hair. She washing with bottle water so some oils and butter will do her well.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I may have a Sale on this bottle of Mega-Tek.

Ya'll Pray..... 

However, I had already made up my mind to keep it & use it as a Deep Conditioner.


----------



## chebaby

chello ladies
whats crack-a-lackin?
my hair is in the same w&g from yesterday. it is big today i made a little pompadore or whatever you call it in the front. this summer imma wear my hair as big as possible all day err day lol.

im sipping on some coconut water with pineapple and its an odd taste i gotta get used to it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ltown

That's nice LT!

I'm also sending a box to a Young Lady in the Military.  

She gone be sayin' I'm tryna' make her a PJ.


----------



## Ltown

chebaby said:


> chello ladies
> whats crack-a-lackin?
> my hair is in the same w&g from yesterday. it is big today i made a little pompadore or whatever you call it in the front. this summer imma wear my hair as big as possible all day err day lol.
> 
> im sipping on some coconut water with pineapple and its an odd taste i gotta get used to it.



chebaby, where is the pictures?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> chello ladies
> *whats crack-a-lackin?*
> my hair is in the same w&g from yesterday. it is big today i made a little pompadore or whatever you call it in the front. *this summer imma wear my hair as big as possible all day err day lol.*
> 
> *im sipping on some coconut water *with pineapple and its an odd taste i gotta get used to it.


 
@chebaby

Chello-Che Lady!

Errthang is crackin' & lackin' up in here, up in here.

The Big Hair Sounds nice *wish i had big hurr* Anyway, just keep it moist & spritz'ed so it won't dry out. You know how bad you hate hot weather on your Hair.

What's The Coconut Water Do? I be done tried to do a Coconut Wata' Rinse.


----------



## LuvlyRain3

So i hurt my knee at work last night. not sure how all i know is that when i got home my knee was killing me. still forced myself to workout and do my hair. moisturized with the CR almond jai twisting butter. im really loving that stuff, its good for everything. got me wanting to place an aveyou order right about now.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I left my Tea Rinse in today. Hope it ain't too Skrong.erplexed

I think I've reconsidered on: "Moisture Balance" (at least the Conditioning Creme) Still haven't tried the Lotion yet.

http://www.etsy.com/listing/94219889/cream-conditioner?ref=fp_recently_viewed_2


I used it again today & the Rinse out felt 'rough'. But after I did my Final ACV Rinse everything was Soft/Good.

So, I'm on the _Fence_ with this one & glad I only have 4 ounces. I will finish this up on Friday as a Cowash.

Smells Great and errthang, but I felt that my hair felt Tangly after rinsing. I guess I'm spoiled. I like a good Rinse Out.

@13StepsAhead don't add that one to your list. I'll come back & let you know about the Lotion. 

But Definitely keep Naturelle Grow on there.


----------



## chebaby

Ltown said:


> @chebaby, where is the pictures?


dont tempt me to sneak in my bathroom at work and take some pics
cause i will



IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Chello-Che Lady!
> 
> Errthang is crackin' & lackin' up in here, up in here.
> 
> The Big Hair Sounds nice *wish i had big hurr* Anyway, just keep it moist & spritz'ed so it won't dry out. You know how bad you hate hot weather on your Hair.
> 
> What's The Coconut Water Do? I be done tried to do a Coconut Wata' Rinse.


 hey lady
imma be spritzing my hair with oyin juices this summer cause you are so right, the summer be eattin my hair all up

coconut water is supposed to keep you super hydrated and has a ton of potassium in it.
but i bet it would be a nice rinse for the hair i used to do rinses all the time with coconut milk


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Okay Here's what's in that DC'er.  I wonder why the Rinse Out was so Rough. chebaby

Aloe Vera Juice
Filtered Water
Ceterayl Alcohol
Shea Butter
Avocado Butter
Honey
Coconut Oil
Glycerin
Panthenol
Meadowfoam Seed Oil
Castor Oil
Vitamin E Oil
Xanthan Gum
Phenoxyethanol
Fragrance

What do Ya'll Think?


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> Okay Here's what's in that DC'er. I wonder why the Rinse Out was so Rough. @chebaby
> 
> Aloe Vera Juice
> Filtered Water
> Ceterayl Alcohol
> Shea Butter
> Avocado Butter
> Honey
> Coconut Oil
> Glycerin
> Panthenol
> Meadowfoam Seed Oil
> Castor Oil
> Vitamin E Oil
> Xanthan Gum
> Phenoxyethanol
> Fragrance
> 
> What do Ya'll Think?


i dont see any ingredients in here that should make your hair rough. especially since you used it before with no problems right?
it has a little protein in it but i know you love some protein so im not sure.
maybe its one of those conditioners that works sometimes and doesnt work other times(like repair me).


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *i dont see any ingredients in here that should make your hair rough. especially since you used it before with no problems right?*
> it has a little protein in it but i know you love some protein so im not sure.
> maybe its one of those conditioners that works sometimes and doesnt work other times(like repair me).


 
chebaby

Hmp.  That's what I was thinking.erplexed

Yeah, the Rinse Out wasn't as pleasant, but after I did my ACV Rinse (Nexxus Ensure) errthang was soft and tangle-free.

I guess I'm just use to the Rinse Out being smooth.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

Again, Like I said, I'll finish it up as a Cowash. 

I'll hafta' add some Claudie Mango Creme Rinse with it (because I don't have that much left).

Hopefully, your package will be there tomorrow.

Friday, I should finish up that and Marie Dean's Argan Oil Blend (sample).  Will DC with MD, DB or Tiiva. 

I have 1 more Sample and 2 Full Sizes of the MD Oil Blend.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

If I sell this Mega-Tek, I can get my Claudie Jojoba Cleanser and Tea Rinse.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Hey ladies I finally received my shipping notice from SSI. 

I also have many opened DC'ers that I need to use up


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Again, Like I said, I'll finish it up as a Cowash.
> 
> I'll hafta' add some Claudie Mango Creme Rinse with it (because I don't have that much left).
> 
> Hopefully, your package will be there tomorrow.
> 
> Friday, I should finish up that and Marie Dean's Argan Oil Blend (sample). Will DC with MD, DB or Tiiva.
> 
> I have 1 more Sample and 2 Full Sizes of the MD Oil Blend.


yea if you have 2 more uses in that bottle or jar then that should give you ample time to tell if maybe this time was just a fluke. maybe it was just a one time thing.
mix it with some nice oils

you finishing up a lot huh? thats good.

ill let you know when the package comes. tomorrow is wash day too so i know imma use something new


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl

Curly You & Eisani need to make a list & start knockin' them thangs out.  By May 1st, ya'll should have 1/2 of them thangs gone.

I know, I get excited too (like a kid in a candy store) and wanna open errthang up and try/use it. 

But all them opened Jars, Tubes, Bottles would get on my Last Nerve...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> yea if you have 2 more uses in that bottle or jar then that should give you ample time to tell if maybe this time was just a fluke. maybe it was just a one time thing.
> *mix it with some nice oils*
> 
> you finishing up a lot huh? thats good.
> 
> ill let you know when the package comes. tomorrow is wash day too so i know imma use something new


 
chebaby

You know I don't like mixing my DC'ers with no Oil(s).  

Hmp.  Them Sucka's better perform on their own....

Imma Cowash with that little bit  that's left and KIM.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My Hairitage might be here. 

It said it was mailed 03/17.  I'll hafta' check later.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> You know I don't like mixing my DC'ers with no Oil(s).
> 
> Hmp. Them Sucka's better perform on their own....
> 
> *Imma Cowash with that little bit that's left and KIM*.


 that'll work too
you know me, ill co wash with anything lol. shoot i co wash with nexxus emergencee


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> that'll work too
> you know me, ill co wash with anything lol. *shoot i co wash with nexxus emergencee*


 
chebaby

Hmp. 

Now that's interesting.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

These Sales are taking forever......erplexed


----------



## Brownie518

chebaby said:


> that'll work too
> you know me, ill co wash with anything lol. *shoot i co wash with nexxus emergencee*






Hey, ya'll. I'm home, off from work!! Got my hair soaking in CoCasta right now. 
My JBCO and SD came today.


----------



## mkd

Hi y'all!  I think I want to start rocking curly hair for the summer.  I am considering buying some jasmines bases to cowash.  I need to get some more leave ins and stylers too.  I feel like buying some stuff.


----------



## Brownie518

Hey, m!!! That curly look will be cute, I'm sure. 
Thanks for that BFH!! I can't wait to use it!!! She got rid of all my favorites. 
I have to look in my stash, see what Jasmine's I have left. I know I have a few A&S but I need to see if I have anymore Shea Butter Rinse.


----------



## robot.

chebaby said:


> chello ladies
> whats crack-a-lackin?
> my hair is in the same w&g from yesterday. it is big today i made a little pompadore or whatever you call it in the front. this summer imma wear my hair as big as possible all day err day lol.
> 
> *im sipping on some coconut water with pineapple and its an odd taste i gotta get used to it*.



Tried that and couldn't get into it.  And I'm the queen at getting used to tastes, you should see my mom's stinkface at some of the stuff I eat/drink. 

I think those Military Boxes are so cute and thoughtful. I really love sweet ideas like those!

Tried some of that HH pomade Mama T sent me, the green one? I might be sprout, not sure. I love the texture of the HH products, super creamy. It didn't give me a lot of hold but my hair felt good.  This would be a good sealant.

There's a natural salon down the skreet from my house, so I'm going to go check them out soon. The stylist I want won't be back til Thursday. I refuse to go another summer without a banging twistout!


----------



## mkd

Brownie518 said:


> Hey, m!!! That curly look will be cute, I'm sure.
> Thanks for that BFH!! I can't wait to use it!!! She got rid of all my favorites.
> I have to look in my stash, see what Jasmine's I have left. I know I have a few A&S but I need to see if I have anymore Shea Butter Rinse.



You're welcome ms b!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

robot. said:


> Tried some of that HH pomade Mama T sent me, *the green one?* I might be sprout, not sure. *I love the texture of the HH products, super creamy.* It didn't give me a lot of hold but my hair felt good.  This would be a good sealant.


 
robot.

I think that one is Happy Hempy Hair.  You're right.  

It's a nice texture.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Mega-Tek has been S-O-L-D

*does a serious brutha' franklin*


----------



## divachyk

Eisani said:


> I used up a product today  Elucence Volumizing Clarifying poo (whatever it's called). Cowashed after with Kyra's , used the pomegranate pomade on my edges and did a high bun. My hair smells goodt!
> 
> Speaking of scents, I'm about to order more fragrance oils for the shea rinse. And a&s bases for summer.
> 
> Ok, just ordered raspberry lemonade, dreamsicle, banana coconut and pink berry mimosa.





Ltown said:


> Afternoon ladies!
> 
> I am going to mail some hair products to a friend that is deployed to Afghanistan.  she had alot of hair loss before she left and i heard the water is bad of course women losing hair. She washing with bottle water so some oils and butter will do her well.





IDareT'sHair said:


> @Ltown
> 
> That's nice LT!
> 
> I'm also sending a box to a Young Lady in the Military.
> 
> She gone be sayin' I'm tryna' make her a PJ.


That's so nice of you, @Ltown and @IDareT'sHair. I'm sure the ladies very much appreciate it.

ETA: Eisani, that list of fragrance oils sound yum.


----------



## chebaby

robot. said:


> *Tried that and couldn't get into it.  And I'm the queen at getting used to tastes, you should see my mom's stinkface at some of the stuff I eat/drink. *
> 
> !


 girl i kept sipping it but it didnt grow on me at all


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair said:
			
		

> Okay Here's what's in that DC'er.  I wonder why the Rinse Out was so Rough. chebaby
> 
> Aloe Vera Juice
> Filtered Water
> Ceterayl Alcohol
> Shea Butter
> Avocado Butter
> Honey
> Coconut Oil
> Glycerin
> Panthenol
> Meadowfoam Seed Oil
> Castor Oil
> Vitamin E Oil
> Xanthan Gum
> Phenoxyethanol
> Fragrance
> 
> What do Ya'll Think?



IDareT'sHair - I don't see nothing wrong, possible they left out full ingredients? I'll try to remember to google tomorrow for a base  

I am stuck on bases


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My Hair feels nice & soft.  So, I guess leaving that Tea Rinse in was a Hit.

Imma do it again on Friday.

That is my Special Growth Blend of:

Horsetail
Nettle
Burdock
Saw Palmetto
Rosemary
Yerba Mate
*dried flowers of Blue Malva, Hibiscus, Calendua & a pinch of Red Clover Leaf*


----------



## Golden75

Bout to put some lenzi's request on my scalp, moisture with brbc


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75

Thanks G!

I think I'm spoiled.  MD (and many others) rinse so smooth.  

I hardly ever need to apply anything/follow up afterwards to regain softness.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518 @Shay72 @beautyaddict1913 @divachyk @chebaby @Ltown @Golden75 @Eisani curlyhersheygirl

Claudie's Discount Code:

*SPRING*


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518 @Shay72 @beautyaddict1913 @divachyk @chebaby @Ltown @Golden75 @Eisani @curlyhersheygirl
> 
> Claudie's Discount Code:
> 
> *SPRING*


 im fittin to get some thangs lol.


----------



## Golden75

didn't even like the bag & sneakers from Coach.  Mailing it back tomorrow.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *im fittin to get some thangs lol.*


 
chebaby

Like what?  The Protein DC'er.


----------



## chebaby

yall go look on curl mart at the kbb products. she got that ugly pink jar for the mask this chile need to get her packaging together.

T, for claudie yea im looking at the deep conditioner. but im not sure cause its getting hot now and my hair doesnt need protein now


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *yall go look on curl mart at the kbb products. she got that ugly pink jar for the mask this chile need to get her packaging together*.


 
chebaby

Lawd....Lemme go look at KBB via CM


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Lawd....Lemme go look at KBB via CM


 lmao girl that jar is a mess imma name it pukey pink


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@chebaby

It Looks Like Lee Stafford 

http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=...2_yFCQ&usg=AFQjCNFRjmM9PAAJAaiGb_KYKWMEyzud1Q


----------



## bajandoc86

*yawns* I just dragged my butt home from work. Can you believe the time?!?! 10 hours:1 surgery.  Imma spritx my hair, baggy, and CRASH. 

Have fun with your lists, and new packages and such. Maybe tomor-*YAWNS* yep. I'm out. 
G'nite all.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> It Looks Like Lee Stafford
> 
> http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=...2_yFCQ&usg=AFQjCNFRjmM9PAAJAaiGb_KYKWMEyzud1Q


 girl its ugly


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> girl its ugly


 
chebaby

Don't you think it's Similar?

http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=...97CRCQ&usg=AFQjCNEIeq31eFdZxJMwJlfkIpu6EyNJew


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Don't you think it's Similar?
> 
> http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=...97CRCQ&usg=AFQjCNEIeq31eFdZxJMwJlfkIpu6EyNJew


 its very similar. and ugly she needs to go back to the old packaging and formula.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> its very similar. and ugly *she needs to go back to the old packaging and formula*.


 
chebaby

I wonder why she just changed that Jar & nothing else? 

That's so weird. SMH

So, did you ever figure out why yours had Lumps in it?....


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> *I wonder why she just changed that Jar & nothing else*?
> 
> That's so weird. SMH
> 
> So, did you ever figure out why yours had Lumps in it?....


 she must be crazy or thinks no one will notice, which in turn makes her crazy

i dont know why it had lumps in it


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> she must be crazy or thinks no one will notice, which in turn makes her crazy
> 
> *i dont know why it had lumps in it*


 
chebaby

Maybe because it's Special 

I still have the ones in the Black.  

The one you used (lumpy) was in the Black Jar too wasn't it?


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> *Maybe because it's Special*
> 
> I still have the ones in the Black.
> 
> The one you used (lumpy) was in the Black Jar too wasn't it?


  you are so silly lmao. it still did a good job lumps and all.

the one i have is in a black jar. im tempted to order another one just to get the pink jar even though its ugly


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> you are so silly lmao. it still did a good job lumps and all.
> 
> the one i have is in a black jar. *im tempted to order another one just to get the pink jar even though its ugly*


 
chebaby

 ???????????????



You're really a PJ.

I know it did do a Good Job.  I should Crack one of them Bad Boys Open soon.


----------



## divachyk

Who all getting dem some Claudie?


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> ???????????????
> 
> 
> 
> You're really a PJ.
> 
> I know it did do a Good Job. I should Crack one of them Bad Boys Open soon.


 i know, i know the jar is ugly but i want it lol. like its a limited edition


----------



## chebaby

i will be co washing tomorrow with honey hemp conditioner and using honey butta as a leave in.


----------



## divachyk

Cowshed tonight with CJ Beauticurls


----------



## Ltown

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518 @Shay72 @beautyaddict1913 @divachyk @chebaby @Ltown @Golden75 @Eisani curlyhersheygirl
> 
> Claudie's Discount Code:
> 
> *SPRING*



IDareT'sHair, up early code not working.  Maybe it too early, i might be able to access at work


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ltown

I emailed her & told her the Code isn't working (that's all I can do)


----------



## Golden75

divachyk - I'm trying not to....


----------



## Brownie518

divachyk said:


> Who all getting dem some Claudie?



  I am...


----------



## Brownie518

I saw ya'll were talking about how many DCs you have open so it made me go look:

Tui Smoothie - 1 use left
Seaweed & Rice - 1.5 uses left
Claudie's Deep Moisturizing - almost full

I was going to open something else but I'm going to knock the Tui and the Seaweed out first. That Claudie's will take a while. 


I did finish up my last jar of Shi Naturals Protein conditioner and Saravun Broccoli Hair Cream (have 1 backup).
I think the only thing I'm waiting on is Hairitage and some stuff from I can't remember the name . I got some Tea Rinse, Thickening castor oil blend, from there.


----------



## Eisani

I'm passing on Claudie. I still need to try everything to see if I really like the stuff. 

I bought L'Oreal EverPure cleansing conditioner to try  it just smelled soooo good!

Eta: still waiting on Haute Look, SSI, but my Sephora and fragrance oils will be delivered tomorrow.


----------



## Golden75

Eisani - I need to remember that should be my reason not buy.  Got stuff from forever ago I never tried.


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair - I ain't tryin to start none, but just saying...

  I can't find a base, yet for the tangly hair conditioner, but there does not seem to be an emulsifier listed, as there should be with the oils, water.  I thought Xanthan Gum was an emlusifier, but Wikipedia says it helps stablize the emulsion but is not an emulsifier.  

Some on various hair boards believe if there is no emulsifier, then you don't have the full ingredient list, therefore meaning you probably have a base, with other missing ingredients.


----------



## Eisani

Golden75 is lecithin of any kind listed? That's an emulsifier.


----------



## Golden75

Eisani - from what T gave me, no.  I think I looked at the stuff, but did not see a full ingredient list (cause I google all etsy vendors for bases, trying to save some money, and be sure I don't already have a similar product in my stash ), if I remembered the name of the vendor, I'd look again.  Having a senior moment


----------



## bronzebomb

chebaby said:


> i know, i know the jar is ugly but i want it lol. like its a limited edition


 
 I like the jar! (But red and pink are my favorite colors)  I'm thinking about breaking my no-buy to repurchase and try it again.  That's another one that I thought was just ok...I remember Lacocolacha "went in on me" about it!


----------



## Ltown

Afternoon ladies!

I just hit paypal for claudie so maybe it wasn't activated to use early this morning.  I'm good on products now.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Ltown 

She (Claudie) responded promptly to my e-mail and got it corrected.

EVERYBODY ELSE  & divachyk

I, too, may pass on Claudie (this time). I want that Naturelle Grow and she also gave me 20% on my next purchase. 

So I can get another 16 ounce Trio Set ($34.95) with 20% off - so I think Imma just do that and get my Kyra Good Friday & be done.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@chebaby

Something is on the way

ETA: I may send that Morrocan back one day. 

It's just a little perfume-y for my taste.

I'm use to STANKY stuff........


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Something is on the way
> 
> ETA: I may send that Morrocan back one day.
> 
> It's just a little perfume-y for my taste.
> 
> I'm use to STANKY stuff........


 thank you. i got my package today and everything smells

it is perfumey but its light. maybe it wont linger after you rinse it out.


----------



## chebaby

bronzebomb said:


> I like the jar! (But red and pink are my favorite colors)  I'm thinking about breaking my no-buy to repurchase and try it again. That's another one that I thought was just ok...I remember Lacocolacha "went in on me" about it!


 i love that conditioner its thin and i know some people dont like thin conditioners but its still good IMO. ive used it alone and mixed it with oils(remembering when you said you had to mix it) and i like it both ways. i mixed mine with hemp oil and i think evoo. 
i like pink just not that pukey pink


----------



## chebaby

chello laides
i pre pooed last night with vatika frosting, co washed today with shea rinse and used honey butta as a leave in.
since i cut my bangs and the rest of my hair has grown a lil bit, i like the shape of it. 
im a little surprised that my hair is still wet but oh well. i know my hair isnt over moisturized cause it feels amazing but some parts are still wet.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> thank you. i got my package today and everything smells
> 
> *it is perfumey but its light. maybe it wont linger after you rinse it out.*


 
@chebaby

You just don't want it back!   

Glad you got yo' Stuff. Hmp. 

That Mop Top (DC'er) don't smell good.  IMO:  It smells like peppermint or something.erplexed

But DB DC'er doesn't smell good either


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

I used some VF the other day and OMGeee I always forget how good that Joint Smells... (as Ms. B would say)


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> *You just don't want it back!*
> 
> Glad you got yo' Stuff. Hmp.
> 
> That Mop Top (DC'er) don't smell good. IMO: It smells like peppermint or something.erplexed
> 
> But DB DC'er doesn't smell good either


 true i wanted it so bad when i ordered it but now i have no interest in it
i think the scent for mop top is lavender mint i hate lavender but it doesnt smell that bad to me. imma use it this weekend.

i cant put my finger on what the DB scent is supposed to be.


IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> I used some VF the other day and OMGeee I always forget how good that Joint Smells... (as Ms. B would say)


 it is sooooo good. i slathered my hair all up and down with that oil lmao.


----------



## Brownie518

Hello, all!!! What's goin on?


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> chebaby
> 
> I used some VF the other day and OMGeee I always forget how good that Joint Smells... (as Ms. B would say)



 It does smell good!!  SO loves it. 

How long is Claudie's sale? I still didn't place my order yet.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> true i wanted it so bad when i ordered it but now i have no interest in it
> i think the scent for mop top is lavender mint i hate lavender but it doesnt smell that bad to me. imma use it this weekend.
> 
> *i cant put my finger on what the DB scent is supposed to be.*
> 
> it is sooooo good. i slathered my hair all up and down with that oil lmao.


 
@chebaby STANKWEED



Brownie518 said:


> *It does smell good!!  SO loves it. *
> 
> *How long is Claudie's sale? I still didn't place my order yet.*


 
@Brownie518

Lawd....Don't Tell Me. Not another "Get Yo' Massage On" Oil

It lasts a week.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby STANKWEED
> 
> 
> @Brownie518
> 
> Lawd....Don't Tell Me. Not another "Get Yo' Massage On" Oil
> 
> It lasts a week.


 it doesnt smell that bad


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Well, since I decided to pass on Claudie this time (altho' I might break w/in a week), Imma focus on:

Kyra
Naturelle Grow

Hairitage is sending me a Leave-In to try and something else (can't remember what she said) in with my order.

*cough...side-eye* I told her to "think about" having a Good Friday/Easter Sale.

(No Shame in the Game) Hmp. I figure...all they can say is NO - So Imma always ask.

chebaby
Brownie518


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> it doesnt smell that bad


 
chebaby

Honestly, it's like KBB Luscious Locs....a rather _'non-descript'_ smell.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Honestly, it's like KBB Luscious Locs....a rather _'non-descript'_ smell.


 im always sniffing my kbb mask even though its unscented i think it smells lightly of mildew(sp?)look:


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby STANKWEED
> 
> 
> 
> @Brownie518
> 
> Lawd....Don't Tell Me. *Not another "Get Yo' Massage On" Oil*
> 
> It lasts a week.







chebaby said:


> im always sniffing my kbb mask even though its unscented *i think it smells lightly of mildew*(sp?)look:


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@chebaby @Brownie518 @Ltown

Lawd Che! That don't smell like no Durn Mildew!.....

*And you want another Jar cause it's a _Limited Edition of Mildew_*

Ya'll Che done lost her mind.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby @Brownie518 @Ltown
> 
> Lawd Che! That don't smell like no Durn Mildew!.....
> 
> *And you want another Jar cause it's a _Limited Edition of Mildew_*
> 
> Ya'll Che done lost her mind.


 you gotta sniff it just right

you know that jar is limited edition lmao. i gotta get me one.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 Ltown

Hairitage said she experimenting with products w/JBCO.


----------



## divachyk

IDareT'sHair, how's the post TU hair feeling? 

MD body butter in brown sugar & fig is strong -- almost gave me a headache yesterday.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@divachyk

I feel underprocessed. I've been babying it. She doesn't _really_ smooth it. 

Maybe once? She just kinda lets it 'sit', so I feel more Tex-laxed than anything.

I'm fine with it (because I'm under a Wig). If I felt 'comfortable' with my Skills, I'd still be doing it, because frankly, I feel I can do just a good of a job as she's been doing EXCEPT I could not, not get in on previously relaxed hair and felt I was over processing so I decided to throw in the Towel (no pun intended) and let someone that could see all angles do it.

Hopefully, if/when I get my Confidence up and feel like I can just apply it strictly to the NG, I would like to start doing it myself again.

I got errrthang right here in da' crib to do it right here.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> Brownie518 Ltown
> 
> Hairitage said she experimenting with products w/JBCO.



 Can't wait to see what she comes up with.


----------



## divachyk

IDareT'sHair, I would like to do my own TUs also but I think I mentioned to you before that I'm just not ready to take on that burden. I was a self-relaxer about 10 years ago and didn't care if I overlapped. Matter fact, I didn't know any better and thought overlapping would give me straighter hair. It's a miracle that I even have hair.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

divachyk

Girl, I would be so nervous because I knew I was getting on previously relaxed hair, even though I had it coated with Oil & all kinds of Stuff.

When I went in she asked me what did I have on/in my Hair.  I told her Summit Sensitive Scalp, but I didn't tell her about the Coconut Oil etc.....

Hmp.  She's a Student.  She betta' ask somebody. 

I really ain't tryna' take no chances with that.

Girl, I was Greased Up Like a Butter Ball Turkey on Thanksgiving Day.  WHO???


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

Girl, her Hair Milk = Cocoaloe Hydrator is thebomb.com

And so is my Love = Coconut Yuzu.  That's some good stuff right there.


----------



## bajandoc86

O.M.GEEEEEEEE My friend is currently in the health food store I frequent, she called to say that they are now carrying bentonite clay - the aztec healing clay brand.   

So....I am stuck at work for 24 hours, but best believe that when my shift is over tomorrow morning, I am driving STRAIGHT to the store, and buying THREE 2 lb jars. I have this irrational fear that by time I get there, all will be gone.  This PJ needs prayer.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@bajandoc86

Chile...Ain't nobody gone buy All Dat Clay unless they makin' some Pottery.

*so simma' down*....


----------



## Brownie518

T, you are so crazy!! 

Greased up like a Butterball...

I just ordered that Coconut Yuzu, it should be here this week.


----------



## Shay72

It feels weird not doing my hair daily but Imma stick with it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72 said:


> *It feels weird not doing my hair daily but Imma stick with it.*


 
Shay72

Is this part of the C&G?


----------



## Shay72

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Shay72
> 
> Is this part of the C&G?


 
No just trying to leave my hair alone bc I need to get some length or I will go crazy .


----------



## chebaby

miss jessies is coming out with 6 new products in june i heard. imma be all over it if it is milks, custards, or something like that.


----------



## Golden75

Just used Claudie's Iman Butter for the first time  my twists is shining!  My scalp feels good, but a little creepy crawly, that means my hair is growing, right?   The scent is like faint cough syrup, but I can deal.  

Still won't be ordering  I forgot she puts expiration dates, which I like, I need to start working on the Avocado Condish, and couple other thangs.  I'll be dayummed if my Good Lawdie Ms. Claudie goes bad


----------



## divachyk

Shay72 said:


> No just trying to leave my hair alone bc I need to get some length or I will go crazy .


Shay72, I think my hair prefers to be left alone also but I have product that I'm trying to use up. If it weren't for that, I'd slide back into 1x weekly routine that I had for most of my HHJ. That really worked for me because it was less manipulation.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Lawd....why didn't I take my Trash out before Criminal Minds.erplexed


----------



## divachyk

IDareT'sHair -- that's 2 weeks straight with the trash.  

Anyone buying the Hair Rehab book by Sista Slick?


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair said:
			
		

> Lawd....why didn't I take my Trash out before Criminal Minds.erplexed



IDareT'sHair - again?   don't y'all start talking bout dem shows again.  Got me thinking crazy stuff before I go to bed


----------



## IDareT'sHair

divachyk

Lawd Girl, I know.  I need to run back out there right quick too.

Hadn't planned on buying the book, although I do love reading about that kind of stuff.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Hairitage is going to have 20% off discount for her Easter/Good Friday Sale.

@Brownie518 @Shay72 @Ltown beautyaddict1913 robot. (and errrbody else)


----------



## divachyk

I haven't check HH site out in a while @IDareT'sHair. I like reading too. I might buy the book for that reason alone. ETA: I don't like reading in general, just reading hair/fashion stuff. Reading a novel? Think not.


----------



## Shay72

I'm trying to catch up on my DVR shows before I go to ATL. Otherwise I will be more behind than I am now. Entyways...Find Our Missing is driving me crazy. Black folks .


----------



## LuvlyRain3

Yay!! A Hairitage sale!! I feel a haul coming on. I've been itching for one lately.


----------



## bronzebomb

chebaby said:


> i love that conditioner its thin and i know some people dont like thin conditioners but its still good IMO. ive used it alone and mixed it with oils(remembering when you said you had to mix it) and i like it both ways. i mixed mine with hemp oil and i think evoo.
> i like pink just not that pukey pink


 
I'm going to pass..I can't break my no buy for a lil KBB...maybe some Komaza or UFD or maybe Curl Junkie.



chebaby said:


> miss jessies is coming out with 6 new products in june i heard. imma be all over it if it is milks, custards, or something like that.


 
or maybe some Miss Jessie's!!!!!  I'd get them all.


----------



## Eisani

IDareT'sHair said:


> Lawd....why didn't I take my Trash out before Criminal Minds.erplexed


Lawd, not again. 


IDareT'sHair said:


> Hairitage is going to have 20% off discount for her Easter/Good Friday Sale.
> 
> @Brownie518 @Shay72 @Ltown  @beautyaddict1913 @robot. (and errrbody else)


I was _just_ about to hit paynah on some stuff. Thank ya pj lovin jeezus 

I'm just settling down. I hit the gym after work and tackled this mound of homework only to realize I needed to pick up some supplies for tomorrow. I'm so tired I can't even sleep. I think I'm about to drink some blackberry sage tea and make myself go to sleep. I hate when boo goes to sleep before me (which is most nights). His snoring is RIDIC.


----------



## chebaby

i just hit paynah on aveyou i got CR milk, twist butter and aloe gel, cj daily assurance conditioner(think its discontinued) and smoothing conditioner.


----------



## Ltown

Good morning ladies!

Did hair yesterday, sd whip my hair, tea rinse, dc with alter ego. Used saravun brocculi and hv cocoasta to moist.


----------



## 13StepsAhead

Just purchased another wig   There goes my sengalese twist. I think it's a cute summer wig, (we'll see how it holds up in Malaysia I heard its very humid).


----------



## Eisani

13StepsAhead my former neighbor was from Malaysia and I remember her telling me her hubby (born in Utah) had a hard time with the heat/humidity there. I'm thinking that humidity should keep your hair supple 

Got my 2nd Haute Look shipping confirm. Sephora and maybe my shoes will be here today. Still no word from SSI or HV. Wait, lemme go check my other email address.


----------



## 13StepsAhead

Eisani, you may have a point there. I surely will be able to get a natural steam treatment . I will bring more products with humectants, so that my hair stays moisturized.


----------



## natura87

Just finished all my twists. I  started putting them in almost 2 weeks ago. I am keeping these suckers in for 2 more weeks.


----------



## natura87

My DNA is sending me some samples. I havent bought anything since my slipup.


----------



## chebaby

chello ladies
i went to target today and got miss jessies curly meringue and jane carter curl cream.
i met two girls at target and we got to chatting about natural hair. one had a nice braid out and the other had a cute golden blonde afro. i told them about the bss in Va that has a bunch of natural products.
the lady with the afro kept telling me she cant wait until her hair gets like mine
i have my hair in a bun right now. i sprayed it with juices and berries and then moisturized with CR butter and my hair is still soft. so far im loving it.


----------



## mkd

chebaby, I am thinking about swapping my unopened curly meringue.   I think I may be liking wash and Goes without stylers at the moment.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Hey ladies I was mia due to 2 of my kids being sick but they're doing better now. As a result my hair was neglected so I'm doing my hair now. I decided to pass on Claudie this time; I'll wait for the coffee line then I'll haul


----------



## chebaby

mkd said:


> @chebaby, I am thinking about swapping my unopened curly meringue. I think I may be liking wash and Goes without stylers at the moment.


 so you just use leave ins for your w&g now?

my hair no longer seems to like naked w&g


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Hey Ladies! How's errbody?

@chebaby Dang...You Hittin' PayNah on errthang comin' & goin'....Slow it Down....   You relapsin'.....

*OT:*

My Hairitage came, and the enevelope was 'busted' and my sample spilled out/leaked all over the products.erplexed.........

Just massaged in Bad Boy Trigg'aaaaaa


----------



## Brownie518

Hey, everyone!! What's good? Everybody enjoying nice weather today? It's still about 78 here.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

Hmp.  I guess I'm just Jelly.

Good Friday seems to be takin' 4eva'


----------



## chebaby

hey T, hey brownie

T, you know when i start buying i cant stop lmao. almost everything i got ive never tried before im feeling this CR butter so far so i had to order all her moisturizers i might co back for the conditioners too lmao.

thats messed up your sample busted. email time(you know how you do)

brownie, girl is hotter than fish grease here. imma be a oyin juice spraying fool this summer.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Hmp. I guess I'm just Jelly.
> 
> Good Friday seems to be takin' 4eva'


 what you getting on good friday besides kyra?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *hey T,* hey brownie
> 
> T, you know when i start buying i cant stop lmao. *almost everything i got ive never tried before im feeling this CR butter so far so i had to order all her moisturizers i might co back for the conditioners too lmao.*
> 
> *thats messed up your sample busted. email time(you know how you do)*
> 
> brownie, girl is hotter than fish grease here. imma be a oyin juice spraying fool this summer.


 
chebaby

I'm telling you Che, that Jansyn Moisture Max Conditioner is the Bomb.com  

My only problem with that & the SOYlicious is that they are only 8 ounces and I'll blow straight through them with 2 Cowashes (and zero hair)

I still haven't tried the Algae Mask (yet), but it gets great reviews from Brownie518 curlyhersheygirl Eisani 

I can't wait to pull mine out.

Chile....I already emailed her about that sample  before I came Up in Here.

I mean, I don't expect her to send me a replacement or anything...afterall, it was a _Sample_ *cough*....

Lawd..it shole smelled Good tho'.  *cries*


----------



## Brownie518

chebaby said:


> hey T, hey brownie
> 
> T, you know when i start buying i cant stop lmao. almost everything i got ive never tried before im feeling this CR butter so far so i had to order all her moisturizers i might co back for the conditioners too lmao.
> 
> thats messed up your sample busted. email time(you know how you do)
> 
> brownie, girl is hotter than fish grease here. imma be a oyin juice spraying fool this summer.



Hotter than fish grease...
It is, too. Crazy a** weather. 

I'll be washing again on Saturday. My usual, CPR prepoo, Tui wash, Tea Rinse, Black Vanilla Smoothie DC 
Shi Naturals Creamy leave in sealed with some Nourish oil


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *what you getting on good friday besides kyra?*


 
chebaby

Gurl...that's probably it.  Who else is havin' something?  

I ain't gettin' no more MD *right nah*  

And I decided to pass on Claudie.  Hairitage is having 20%, so I may pick up some more "Jar Of Joe"

I'm finna go hit PayNah on this Naturelle Grow.  I want 2, but Imma just get one & hope she forget about my discount.....


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair

You need to use that CR Algae  I think I have one somewhere that I need to pull out.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

IDareT'sHair said:


> *I'm finna go hit PayNah on this Naturelle Grow. I want 2, but Imma just get one & hope she forget about my discount.*....


 
I just broke down & went ahead and got 2 (and called it a day)erplexed


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> I just broke down & went ahead and got 2 (and called it a day)erplexed




.........


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *You need to use that CR Algae  I think I have one somewhere that I need to pull out.*


 
I know I do!

I keep saying, I want to do a Treatment with that stuff. 

I also want to do a SM Purification Masque Rx too.

I still haven't tried that either. I wanna try both of those. 

Brownie518


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> .........


 
Brownie518

You know I ain't got No Sense....


----------



## mkd

chebaby,  heyall no, I can't do naked wash and goes.  I dont know what that would look like on my head.  I have been using a leave alone instead of with a styler on top.   I tried it with cj smoothing lotion and today I used cj coco curl cream light or whatever it's called.  Stylers can weigh my hair down more than I like sometimes.


----------



## mkd

I am also using less product on wash and goes, it gives me bigger hair.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

mkd said:


> @chebaby, *heyall no, I can't do naked wash and goes. I dont know what that would look like on my head.*


 
mkd


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518

Wait a Minute Nah, Ms. B, Hear me out.

So If I like this Naturelle (and hopefully I do) I can replace:

Enso Cleansing Conditioner *cough*
Darcy's Cleansing Conditioner
Bear Fruit Cleansing Conditioners

But I gots to have my Cleansing Conditioners......

The only ones I will _'possibly'_ keep is:

Claudie Jojoba *but the shipping killed the deal* and Naturelle's shipping was $3.95
Curl Junkie
ASIAN Cleansing Pudding

So, chances are I'll be eliminating a lot of cleansers with this one product.


----------



## mkd

T, my hair would be bone dry.  I may try it around the house one day.


----------



## mkd

My hair looks so much better steaming consistently.  I don't think I can be without a steamer.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

mkd said:


> *T, my hair would be bone dry.* I may try it around the house one day.


 
mkd

Gurl...I Hooped when I read that.  Thanks!  I needed that Laugh



mkd said:


> *My hair looks so much better steaming consistently. I don't think I can be without a steamer.*


 
Told Ya'  it's thebombdiggity.com


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> Brownie518
> 
> Wait a Minute Nah, Ms. B, Here me out.
> 
> So If I like this Naturelle (and hopefully I do) I can replace:
> 
> Enso Cleansing Conditioner *cough*
> Darcy's Cleansing Conditioner
> Bear Fruit Cleansing Conditioners
> 
> But I gots to have my Cleansing Conditioners......
> 
> The only ones I will _'possibly'_ keep is:
> 
> Claudie Jojoba *but the shipping killed the deal* and Naturelle's shipping was $3.95
> Curl Junkie
> ASIAN Cleansing Pudding
> 
> So, chances are I'll be eliminating a lot of cleansers with this one product.


IDareT'sHair

....Okay, I hear what you're sayin. 

I'm trying to decide if I feel like buying something....I need to go sit down somewhere.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> @IDareT'sHair
> 
> ....Okay, I hear what you're sayin.
> 
> I'm trying to decide if I feel like buying something....I need to go sit down somewhere.


 
@Brownie518

You know that Enso Cleanser (was & still is) the Love of My Life of all things Cleansing Conditioners. 

It has a Banana-y Coconutty Scent and it's just plain GOOD! I have 1/2 of a 16 ounce Bottle and 1 8 ounce bottle left. *le sigh* 

Sadly, Whip My Hair (altho' it's nice) ain't got nothin' on Enso's Green Tea Cleanser or BFH for that matter.erplexed

But BFH Clowned me, over a fivedollafootlong, so chances are I won't be buying from them ever again unless it's 30+%

Darcy's is good, but it's 8 ounces. I still haven't gotten around to CJ's yet and Claudie's. But that shipping scared me off. One thing about Claudie's, it is 16 ounces.

I also have about 4-5 Hairveda Amala Cleansers which I keep forgetting about.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Speaking of Durn Cleansing Conditioners I still have 2 Bottles of WEN Sweet Almond Mint too.erplexed

If any body (in this thread) wanna swap me for 1 or 2 Lemme know.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> Speaking of Durn Cleansing Conditioners I still have 2 Bottles of WEN Sweet Almond Mint too.erplexed
> 
> If any body (*in this thread*) wanna swap me for 1 or 2 Lemme know.



 Funny!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *Funny!*


 
Brownie518

Chile...You know you gotta be Clear.....


----------



## Brownie518

pffft....you'll still get a few hits, watch


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair

Hey, are you leaving in your Tea spritzes after washing, refreshing dry hair, or what?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

The Pre-Packaged Spritzes yes.  Claudie, Shi, Njoi all said leave them in (I asked).

My Home-made Rinses I was rinsing them out, but this last time, I left it in and was very, very pleased with the results.

Will leave it in again tomorrow. 

I'll rinse the Coffee out & leave the Tea in.

I think Shay leaves both of her's in too?


----------



## Brownie518

Of course you asked! LOL! I figured you had. Thanks!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *pffft....you'll still get a few hits, watch*


 
Brownie518

I don't know who's all hyped up in here for WEN?  So, maybe not.

Hmp.  It still might Sell.  

I didn't think MT would Sell, but it finally went on home to be with Da' Lawd yesterday.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *Of course you asked! LOL! I figured you had. Thanks!!*


 
Brownie518

You already know!!!!!


----------



## Brownie518

I sure do. That's why I asked you!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

If I woulda' thought about it, Tuesday, I woulda' pulled out 1 of my CD Black Vanilla's.

I'll finish up that Moisture Balance tomorrow with something else and decide what 2-3 I'll put in rotation.

One will definitely be Marie Dean tho' and maybe Sitrinillah.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> I don't know who's all hyped up in here for WEN? So, maybe not.
> 
> Hmp. It still might Sell.


 
Brownie518

ETA:

Myself, Golden75 and divachyk all listed WEN on the Exchange, so ain't nobody feelin' it, but if any one in here is...hit me up


----------



## Brownie518

I'll be using my BV Smoothie, Claudie's Deep Moisturizing, and I think Vanilla Repair.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> I'll be using my BV Smoothie, Claudie's Deep Moisturizing, and *I think Vanilla Repair.*


 
@Brownie518

I looked at VR the other night and put it back because I only have 1 

All them thangs is my precious'es But I gotta use them.

I might put:

Sitrinillah 
KBB
MD Coconut & Lime *i have 2*

In Rotation


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> I'm telling you Che, that Jansyn Moisture Max Conditioner is the Bomb.com
> 
> My only problem with that & the SOYlicious is that they are only 8 ounces and I'll blow straight through them with 2 Cowashes (and zero hair)
> 
> I still haven't tried the Algae Mask (yet), but it gets great reviews from @Brownie518 @curlyhersheygirl @Eisani
> 
> I can't wait to pull mine out.
> 
> Chile....I already emailed her about that sample before I came Up in Here.
> 
> I mean, I don't expect her to send me a replacement or anything...afterall, it was a _Sample_ *cough*....
> 
> Lawd..it shole smelled Good tho'. *cries*


 i cant wait to use that algea mask in fact i think imma use it this weekend.
i knew your only problem would be the small bottles i feel you though, 8oz for co washing is not a lot at all. only 8oz that lasts me forever is darcys pumpkin conditioner.

she probably will send you another sample. shoot, it was her fault it busted


----------



## chebaby

Brownie518, imma use that CR deep conditioner this weekend. hope i like it as much as you do. im tryna figure out if i should use it on dry hair or wet hair.

mkd, girl you got me rolling over here about that naked w&g. i know exactly what you mean. i used to wear them all the time but now my hair be like

IDareT'sHair, you gotta try devacurl no poo. its better than cj daily fix


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> @IDareT'sHair, *you gotta try devacurl no poo. its better than cj daily fix*


 
@chebaby

Can I get this on the Ground?

Give me a Review on CR Algae Mask.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Can I get this on the Ground?


 not unless you got one of dem bss that sales a few natural products. it used to be sold at target but i think they stopped for some reason.

i can send you a bottle because you REALLY have got to try it. i love it. i mean i liked daily fix but i love this stuff.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

When your AveYou & other stuff comin'?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *i mean i liked daily fix but i love this stuff.*


 
chebaby

Okay...Um...Maybe down the road, I can swap you something for it.  *Opens Up Stash* 

So, hold it for me.

After I use up some of these others.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

Ya'll didn't tell me AveYou got Jessicurl Nah!  SMH 

I went to look for Deva Curl.  When I get a Groupon, I'm getting a Liter of No Poo.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Okay...Um...Maybe down the road, I can swap you something for it. *Opens Up Stash*
> 
> So, hold it for me.
> 
> After I use up some of these others.


 okie dokie. you gonna love it

i cant wait to do my hair tomorrow. its so weird how my scalp itches all the time now. i never had an itchy scalp before. but i co wash every other dayl anyway.
tomorrow i will cleanse with devacurl and condition with honey hemp.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Ya'll didn't tell me AveYou got Jessicurl Nah!  SMH
> 
> I went to look for Deva Curl. When I get a Groupon, I'm getting a Liter of No Poo.


 i thought you knew lol. she only got like 2 products everybody likes anyway


----------



## Golden75

chebaby - dayummm you! I think the salon near my job may have the devacurl.  They definitely carry the Deva products, but not sure if it's care, curl, or both.

I'll  tomorrow.


----------



## chebaby

Golden75 said:


> @chebaby - dayummm you! I think the salon near my job may have the devacurl. They definitely carry the Deva products, but not sure if it's care, curl, or both.
> 
> I'll  tomorrow.


 its the bomb.com im tryna told ya


----------



## mkd

Damnn now I want the deva care no poo.  Ultra sells devacare.


----------



## chebaby

mkd said:


> Damnn now I want the deva care no poo. Ultra sells devacare.


 oh yea IDareT'sHair, you can get it from ulta


----------



## divachyk

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> ETA:
> 
> Myself, @Golden75 and @divachyk all listed WEN on the Exchange, so ain't nobody feelin' it, but if any one in here is...hit me up


IDareT'sHair, I started a few $s higher than you and Golden75 to see if anyone would bite. No one seems interested right now. Will drop the price in a few days, if no is interested then I'll take it off the market until a later time.


----------



## divachyk

Tonight I used up Enso serum, thank goodness! Didn't think that would ever die. I don't like this serum. It's very sticky and will snap little hairs if you're not careful on top of which, after I oil and massage, minutes later I feel oil trickling down my head/nape/backs of my ears. It's like it's so hard to rub in no matter how much/little I used. I mean, I rub my scalp good and that junk still doesn't absorb in. Oh well, I don't have to worry with that any more.


----------



## Eisani

Got my Sephora package today and I must say, it was quite anticlimactic. Checked SSI's website and my **** aint shipped yet. Not tripping because I never get anything from them sooner than 2 weeks after ordering. Still waiting on that, HV, fragrance oils (didn't come today like I thought they would), and HL. Oh, an ebay purchase too . Why do I wanna peek at MD and Njoi? Iont need nuffin.


----------



## chebaby

i just hit paynah on silk dreams.
i got vanilla silk, shea what, shea what deux, moka silk and moka silk milk.


----------



## 13StepsAhead

@chebaby haulin' for jeebus up in here.

Today is wash day and I can't wait to wash and DC my hair. Doing my hair has become semi-theraputic.


----------



## Ltown

Good Morning ladies!

No hair news today.

shay and divachyk,  did you find body butter to use?  i'm looking for something my home made shea butter is gone i did tried to whip it like bask but that didn't work.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *i just hit paynah on silk dreams.*
> *i got vanilla silk, shea what, shea what deux, moka silk and moka silk milk.*


 
chebaby ................... 



13StepsAhead said:


> @chebaby* haulin' for jeebus up in here.*
> 
> Today is wash day and I can't wait to wash my hair and DC my hair. Doing my hair has become* semi-theraputic.*


 
13StepsAhead

Gurl.....Ain't she Haulin' 4 Da' Lawd????

Yes, it is quite therapeutic.  I can't wait to come home tonight & do mine.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Lemme get Dressed.erplexed

UUGGGHHH!  I wants to stay home.

Have a Great Day Lovelies!

Peace.


----------



## Eisani

Thanks SSI for lurking . 15 minutes after my post, I received my shipping notice. 

I can't get out of this bed for nothin! Think I'll cowash today with....idk yet. Lemme grab something so I can hit the door in about an hour.


----------



## divachyk

Ltown said:
			
		

> Good Morning ladies!
> 
> No hair news today.
> 
> shay and divachyk,  did you find body butter to use?  i'm looking for something my home made shea butter is gone i did tried to whip it like bask but that didn't work.



Ltown, I haven't found anything that's a must have. I have used several body butters from vendors that were nice but pricing prevents me from repurchasing. I did pretty good with whipping shea butter myself. I have some peach fragrance oil to put in my next batch to see how that works. My goal is to make my own to avoid having to buy in the future. How did you make yours, although it didn't turn out how you had liked.


----------



## Eisani

I just preordered RBL IKB 2012. I keep eyeballing some sundresses, but hesitant about the $20 international shipping. What to do....I should prolly just have a seat _/


----------



## Ltown

divachyk said:


> Ltown, I haven't found anything that's a must have. I have used several body butters from vendors that were nice but pricing prevents me from repurchasing. I did pretty good with whipping shea butter myself. I have some peach fragrance oil to put in my next batch to see how that works. My goal is to make my own to avoid having to buy in the future. How did you make yours, although it didn't turn out how you had liked.



divachyk, i'm sure the shea butter was old i had it in the frig but i warm it on the stove with evoo and evco.  I don't use fragrance or tea tree my skin is too sensitive so i'm cautious.  I just used it up but Bask had send me a sample the first time i ordered it was very creamy.  I look at the site but i'm trying to get more for my money right now.


----------



## chebaby

chello ladies
lmao @ haulin for the lawd. somebody stop me

i got my aveyou and package from T today everything smells so good. the kyra mango smells good enough to eat and so does the CR milk 

im done haulin

so today i cleansed with devacare and then conditioned with honey hemp conditioner and used giovanni direct as a leave in.
tomorrow i will cleanse with deva again, condition with honey hemp and wear a wash and go with cj honey butter imma be out all day in the hot sun so i hope the honey butta is rich enough to protect my hair from getting eaten but the sun lmao.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> chello ladies
> *lmao @ haulin for the lawd. somebody stop me*
> 
> *i got my aveyou and package from T today everything smells so good. the kyra mango smells good enough to eat and so does the CR milk *
> 
> *im done haulin*


 
chebaby

Lawd....I wish I could.

Glad your packages arrived!  Everything sounds good.  I had looked at CR Milk numerous times, but never hit PayNah....so I'm waiting for your review.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Dooin' my Hurr.

I co-cleansed with Enso's Green Tea Cleansing Conditoner and Claudie's Mango Creme Rinse.

Under the dryer now with Redken Extreme Rescue. Will do a Coffee Rinse and Steam with the remainder of that "Moisture Balance" stuff with Sitrinillah to complete it.

I hope I like this Naturelle Grow's Cleansing Conditioner......

And yes, I will be picking up a Liter of Devacurl No-Poo at some point.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Lawd....I wish I could.
> 
> Glad your packages arrived! Everything sounds good. I had looked at CR Milk numerous times, but never hit PayNah....so I'm waiting for your review.


 girl you should get that milk. it smells like the best vanilla in the world. i cant wait to use it and the twisting butter too(though i wont be twisting with it lol). the twisting butter is thicker than the moisture butter. i will be using them on braid outs and w&g styles.

my hair dried super duper fast today loving the hot weather for that very reason.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> Dooin' my Hurr.
> 
> I co-cleansed with Enso's Green Tea Cleansing Conditoner and Claudie's Mango Creme Rinse.
> 
> Under the dryer now with Redken Extreme Rescue. Will do a Coffee Rinse and Steam with the remainder of that "Moisture Balance" stuff with Sitrinillah to complete it.
> 
> I hope I like this Naturelle Grow's Cleansing Conditioner......
> 
> *And yes, I will be picking up a Liter of Devacurl No-Poo at some point*.


 your hair plans sounds good

girl go on and get that liter


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> your hair plans sounds good
> 
> *girl go on and get that liter*


 
@chebaby

I am.

I got to use up some of these other Cleansers first. 

I think I have

1 1/2 Enso
3 Bear Fruit Hair
1 DB Cleansing
4 CJ Daily Fix (maybe 3...maybe 5)
1 ASIAN Cleansing Pudding
5 HV Amala Rinse
1 Claudie Jojoba
1 (soon to be 3) Naturelle Grow Cleansing Conditioners
2 WEN Sweet Almond Minterplexed


----------



## LuvlyRain3

This work tore my twist out up!! I am not in the mood to cowash right now. Im just going to pin my hair up into a Mohawk and call it a day. I'll cowash tomorrow..... Or Monday


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> I am.
> 
> I got to use up some of these other Cleansers first.
> 
> I think I have
> 
> 1 1/2 Enso
> 3 Bear Fruit Hair
> 1 DB Cleansing
> 4 CJ Daily Fix (maybe 3...maybe 5)
> 1 ASIAN Cleansing Pudding
> 5 HV Amala Rinse
> 1 Claudie Jojoba
> 1 (soon to be 3) Naturelle Grow Cleansing Conditioners
> 2 WEN Sweet Almond Minterplexed


 you sure do have a lot of cleansers lmao. but i know you favor them over real shampoo so i understand.


----------



## bronzebomb

AfroVeda has free shipping with a $25 purchase.

Promo code:  Thanks


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

I do have a lot of 'em. 

But.....Imma start knockin' 'em out!  QUICK!

I've been using the Cleansers to make sure I get all that Trigga' out on 'wash day'.erplexed

I need something a little more cleansing than plain conditioner and not as stripping as Shampoo, so....as long as I'm using Tri'GGA, I will probably be using more Cleansing Conditioner.

So, I see that Liter in my Future.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby  All that Haulin' you been dooin' makes me wanna hit paynah on something.

bronzebomb  I got that email too, on AV thanks.  Are you getting anything?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby mkd

CM has 20% on Devacurl.  Code = Deva20

And nooooo....I didn't hit PayNah (yet).  And if I was gone get it, I could get free shipping over $25.00 at Ulta.

So, both discounts cancel out each other.  Cause with CM, I'd still hafta' pay for shipping.

Lemme sit down somewhere & use up these 50-11 Cleansers I already had.

*hits chebaby HARD for talmbout it*


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby @mkd
> 
> CM has 20% on Devacurl. Code = Deva20
> 
> And nooooo....I didn't hit PayNah (yet). And if I was gone get it, I could get free shipping over $25.00 at Ulta.
> 
> So, both discounts cancel out each other. Cause with CM, I'd still hafta' pay for shipping.
> 
> Lemme sit down somewhere & use up these 50-11 Cleansers I already had.
> 
> *hits @chebaby HARD for talmbout it*


its a sign that you should get it


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *its a sign that you should get it*


 
chebaby

I ended up getting Claudie instead. 

Afterall, I did ask her to have a Sale and then I turn around and don't buy nothin'.  How that look?


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> I ended up getting Claudie instead.
> 
> Afterall, I did ask her to have a Sale and then I turn around and don't buy nothin'. *How that look*?


 like a pj causin trouble


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

Hair feels really great this time.  Hmp.  Not sure what happened?

Anyway, used up:

1 4 ounce Moisture Balance *will not repurchase at this point*
1 Marie Dean Sample Argan Oil Blend *have another Sample & 2 full*
1 Dudley Rebuilder *thought it was gone, but I managed to choke that bottle and drain it dry.

Will pull out a Reconstructor.  Probably Pureology? I need to go look in my Reconstructor Stash and see what's out there.  But something different tho'.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *like a pj causin trouble*


 
@chebaby

Right.

She be done said: That _Nickle _always beggin' for a durn discount & then turn around and don't buy nothin'......


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Right.
> 
> She be done said: That _Nickle _always beggin' for a durn discount & then turn around and don't buy nothin'......


  i know thats what she was thinking she was like this ninja here.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Hair feels really great this time. Hmp. Not sure what happened?
> 
> Anyway, used up:
> 
> 1 4 ounce Moisture Balance *will not repurchase at this point*
> 1 Marie Dean Sample Argan Oil Blend *have another Sample & 2 full*
> 1 Dudley Rebuilder *thought it was gone, but I managed to choke that bottle and drain it dry.
> 
> Will pull out a Reconstructor. Probably Pureology? I need to go look in my Reconstructor Stash and see what's out there. But something different tho'.


 im glad your hair feels good. so that means its gonna be a repurchase?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> i know thats what she was thinking *she was like this ninja here.*


 
@chebaby 

Really Gurl.



chebaby said:


> im glad your hair feels good. *so that means its gonna be a repurchase?*


 
@chebaby

Naw. 

The last thing I need right now is more DC'ers. 

I just got those 2 Naturelle Grow Trio and it comes with 16 ounce DC'ers.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Really Gurl.
> 
> 
> 
> @chebaby
> 
> Naw.
> 
> The last thing I need right now is more DC'ers.
> 
> I just got those 2 Naturelle Grow Trio and it comes with 16 ounce DC'ers.


 girl you can never have too much deep conditioner. its the best thing ever lol.


----------



## divachyk

I'm sleepy this evening; it's been a long week and a long day. 

I will be clarifying, protein treating, DCing and roller setting tomorrow. I'm 13 weeks post, and will actually be 14 weeks by the time I get a TU next week. If I don't chicken out, I will be getting about an inch cut. Probably could use about 2 inches but I am not quite ready to part with that much hair. Not sure if you all remember but back in Oct, I had to chop some locks of hair due to tangling. Well, that chop job I did is starting to show through on my hemline. It looks bad so it's about time I do something about it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *girl you can never have too much deep conditioner. its the best thing ever lol*.


 
@chebaby

Yeah...& it's my most absolute favorite thing to do. 

Steam! Steam! Steam!

I decided to put in rotation:

Sitrinillah
Marie Dean Coconut & Lime
#3 - Not sure.........


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

I'm really excited about moving into my Spring/Summer Regi.  Aren't You?

But I get equally excited Fall/Winter too!

It's just so Fun!


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Yeah...& it's my most absolute favorite thing to do.
> 
> Steam! Steam! Steam!
> 
> I decided to put in rotation:
> 
> Sitrinillah
> Marie Dean Coconut & Lime
> #3 - Not sure.........


 imma be a steamin demon this summer


----------



## Shay72

curlyhersheygirl said:


> Hey ladies I was mia due to 2 of my kids being sick but they're doing better now. As a result my hair was neglected so I'm doing my hair now. I decided to pass on Claudie this time; *I'll wait for the coffee line then I'll haul*


That's my plan too or just get more tea spritzes and the coffee stuff 



chebaby said:


> so you just use leave ins for your w&g now?
> 
> my hair no longer seems to like naked w&g


I'm actually just using Claudie's tea spritzes for my wash n go's. So 3 days a week this consists of actually cowashing my hair and rinsing all of the conditioner out then spritzing with the tea. The other 4 days I am just wetting my hair and spritzing with the tea. My hair feels good . The days I don't actually cowash I have bigger hair which I like. If I'm doing a puff that's when I use a styler which is Claudie's gel. 



IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> The Pre-Packaged Spritzes yes. Claudie, Shi, Njoi all said leave them in (I asked).
> 
> My Home-made Rinses I was rinsing them out, but this last time, I left it in and was very, very pleased with the results.
> 
> Will leave it in again tomorrow.
> 
> I'll rinse the Coffee out & leave the Tea in.
> 
> I think Shay leaves both of her's in too?


I leave in the tea spritz and my coffee/tea spritz



Ltown said:


> Good Morning ladies!
> 
> No hair news today.
> 
> @shay and divachyk, did you find body butter to use? i'm looking for something my home made shea butter is gone i did tried to whip it like bask but that didn't work.


I like the scented shea butter I got from HH. I still need to convo her about my thoughts. Also the BASK condensed custard thick body cream works on my skin. I always start with oil and follow up with the butter or cream.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> I'm really excited about moving into my Spring/Summer Regi. Aren't You?
> 
> But I get equally excited Fall/Winter too!
> 
> It's just so Fun!


 im so excited about the summer regi i dont really get excited about winter but summer i love co washing and steaming and w&g in the summer. all those fruity dreamy scents


----------



## divachyk

Got a buyer for WEN ginger pump - awaiting payment


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72

I thought you left your Tea/Coffee Spritz in (Brownie518)

divachyk

I knew it would go quick.

Good Job!  Now you can list some of your other stuff.


----------



## bajandoc86

Hey girlies! Hope y'all have some exciting weekend plans. I'm soon gonna hit the sack. I made an appointment to get my hair braided next week. So this weekend I plan to really pamper my hair in prep for that.


----------



## mkd

Good evening, I am sitting under the dryer with a roller set.  IDareT'sHair, I steamed with the claudies protein dc you gifted me and my hair felt amazing wet.  Cant wait to see how it looks dry.  Thanks again!


----------



## divachyk

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Shay72
> 
> I thought you left your Tea/Coffee Spritz in (@Brownie518)
> 
> @divachyk
> 
> I knew it would go quick.
> 
> Good Job!  Now you can list some of your other stuff.



Yep, shole will IDareT'sHair -


----------



## IDareT'sHair

mkd said:


> Good evening, I am sitting under the dryer with a roller set. @IDareT'sHair, *I steamed with the claudies protein dc you gifted me and my hair felt amazing wet. Cant wait to see how it looks dry. Thanks again!*


 
mkd

Lawd....  That was _many_ Moons ago wasn't it?

I love that DC'er.  I hope it dries nicely for you.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

bajandoc86

How long are you leaving your Braids in?


----------



## mkd

IDareT'sHair said:


> mkd
> 
> Lawd....  That was _many_ Moons ago wasn't it?
> 
> I love that DC'er.  I hope it dries nicely for you.



It's been a long time. I have been stuck on okra but I finished a second bottle of it and decided to open the claudies.


----------



## bajandoc86

@IDareT'sHair 

At least 4 weeks....if they are holding up well enough, I'll try stretch it to 6 weeks. This regimen worked really well for me last year in terms of retaining length. I have enjoyed playing in my hair these last 3 months, trying out diff products etc - but I think it's time to give the weekly manipulation (twisting etc) a rest for a while.

ETA: since my usual braider find one man, and move to another part of the country *hmmph* I have been hesitant to allow anyone else in my hair to braid. She knew my dislikes (no small tooth combs, no tight braids, no rough handling) and braided beautifully. I made an appointment with a natural hair salon here in Kingston, so we will see how that goes. I plan on going with my hair already washed, dc-ed, blowdried and in celies, to minimise what they will have to do.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

mkd said:


> It's been a long time. I have been stuck on okra but I finished a second bottle of it and decided to open the claudies.


 
mkd

I hope you like it.


----------



## Eisani

Evening ladies. I ended up cowashing w/Darcy's Pumpkin. I used up a CJ Smoothing Lotion (3 back ups) and for old time's sake decided to revisit KCCC, then sealed w/CoCasta. My hair dried shiny with a little bit of KCCC crunch. I worked out this evening and it's been raining all day so the crunch didn't last long, but my curls are still shiny and well defined. I'll prolly wet my hair and put some type of lightweight conditioner before aqua zumba tomorrow morning. I'm so excited about that class! What yall been doin all day? My fragrance oils came today


----------



## Eisani

I may bite on AV . Lemme go see...

I didn't buy the dresses. If they're still on my mind by Monday, I'll go ahead and order. I just get hesitant w/int'l shipping. Now yall got me wanting more CR. chebaby I pulled out my Giovanni Direct Leave In to revisit (and use up) to see how my hair responds. It's the original formula and my texlaxed hair loved it, but when I started transitioning my hair was like b*&% please. My hair responded well to it the other day after cowashing w/Kyra's. Damn I love that Kyra's Hemp!


----------



## Brownie518

Hey, ladies! What's goin on (at 4am?)

IDareT'sHair - BFH has a 20% sale. You get the email? 

I've been browsing all types of sites but haven't gotten anything. I didn't get any Claudie's. Is that sale still on?


----------



## Ltown

Good Morning!

I have classes now in Sat, it crazy but easy class.  I was off yesterday but slept all day i guess my body needed the rest.  I got my hairitage yesterday, horsetail and small jarofjoe.  I need to make some tea spritz and rinse this weekend for my spring reggie. 
It will be a year in May when i had the allergic reaction to indigo and it taking that long to recover.  I still owe pictures.

I know we all gave shout out in the compliment thread please forgive me if i forgot you.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518

Claudie Sale lasts a week 

Doubtful if I do any BFH, although I wanted that Espresso Creme. 

I'll wait for Kyra.

@Ltown

Keep me posted on Jar Of Joe (Hairitage)


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Used up:

1 12 ounce bottle of Trigga'

I have 2 back ups.  1 16 ounce & 1 32 ounce.


----------



## Eisani

IDareT'sHair you knocked down that Trigga in no time! The mail man just rang my door bell  Lemme go see what he brought me. Brb. It was my shoes, ordered some flats...actuall I already have the exact same shoe but they're so comfy and they were marked wayyyy down .

Aqua zumba was awesome! I'm sore as heck and about to nap. My hair was very soft after the pool, but I chelated anyway and used Darcy's Pumpkin again but this time both to cowash and as a leave in.  My hair will be wrapped in a t-shirt for the next few hours.


----------



## Eisani

Oh, thanks for the love in the other thread! Y'all know I don't really venture out ofthis thread much so I must love y'all . You all are a special group of ladies and I appreciate this thread and y'all junky, janky, stanky pj loving ways!

With that said, lemme go look again at these AY and Sage carts . Wait, no. I'm supposed to be going to sleep.


----------



## Golden75

I don't think I'm leaving my bed at all today  so comfy!

IDareT'sHair - can u post the lank to naturelle? Just wanna see if I need to add that to my list.

Waiting on Darcy to have a sale.  I need my pumpkin seed condish.  Love that stuff .  I think she does mothers day, so holding out for that.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75 said:


> @IDareT'sHair - *can u post the lank to naturelle? Just wanna see if I need to add that to my list.*


 
@Golden75

You are going to Love it! I just know it! Errthang smells & looks so good. The Shipping was/is fast & the presentation was delightful.



http://www.etsy.com/shop/NaturelleGrow?ref=seller_info


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Eisani

Girl....I did blow skrait thru that bottle of Trigga' using it 2x per day.  Imma try to make these next 2 bottle last.

I said until BF, but I know that probably won't happen as I am so heavy-handed.  I hope though.

I shoulda' gotten 1 bottle of the "Feather Weight" since it's getting warm/hot.


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair - did u get the 3pc set.  Says they are in westchester ny, if that's westchester county i'd get it supa dupa fast!

If u have time, can u list ingredients?  I don't see any on the site


----------



## Ltown

Afternoon ladies!

Its gloomy here raining off/on i'm staying in bed too Golden75, Eisani truly understand no need to venture much, i hang out in mostly here and health forum.  
IDareT'sHair, divachyk looked at SD mocha and it only has silk protein which makes hair soft so maybe the only thing making hair hard is coffee bean the caffeine maybe strong.   i don't usually stock more than 1 of any product but i'm glad i have 3 jars of Jasmine left.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75 said:


> @IDareT'sHair - did u get the 3pc set. Says they are in westchester ny, if that's westchester county i'd get it supa dupa fast!
> 
> If u have time, can u list ingredients? I don't see any on the site


 
@Golden75

I have the Trio.

The Intensive Deep:

_Water, Natural Conditioner (so I assume it's from a base), Shea Butter, Avocado Oil, Honey, Panthenol, Natural Detangler, Mashmallow Root, Peppermint, Yucca Leaf Extract, Nettle, Horsetail, Melissa Extract_

I'll hafta' pull the Cleansing Conditioner and get back to you.


----------



## Ltown

Hey ladies, I made album so you can see my damage from last year using indigo. I made it private but I think this is the link. If you are not my friend or on the contact list pm me I'll let you in. I'm not going to post forum wide there too many folks. 

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/album.php?u=68889


----------



## Ltown

Hey ladies, I just figure I can just add your names myself. I've added so far Eisan, Divachyk, Brownie, golden, mkd.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ltown said:


> Hey ladies, I made album so you can see my damage from last year using indigo. I made it private but I think this is the link. If you are not my friend or on the contact list pm me I'll let you in. I'm not going to post forum wide there too many folks.
> 
> http://www.longhaircareforum.com/album.php?u=68889


 
Responded.

I'm glad things are getting/looking better.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ltown

Hopefully, that Jar of Joe will help.  Did you say you were also using Sprout?  Or just the Horsetail Creme.

What are you using?  Since you want to stick with Sulfur, I can send you a Camille Rose Growth Oil?


----------



## Ltown

IDareT'sHair said:


> Responded.
> 
> I'm glad things are getting/looking better.


 

IDareT'sHair, I appreciate that it has grown and its getting back thicker. Those pictures were last year so I need to upload the current photos.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ltown said:


> @IDareT'sHair, I appreciate that it has grown and its getting back thicker. *Those pictures were last year so I need to upload the current photos.*


 
Ltown

Yes, please upload the Currents.


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair said:
			
		

> @Golden75
> 
> I have the Trio.
> 
> The Intensive Deep:
> 
> Water, Natural Conditioner (so I assume it's from a base), Shea Butter, Avocado Oil, Honey, Panthenol, Natural Detangler, Mashmallow Root, Peppermint, Yucca Leaf Extract, Nettle, Horsetail, Melissa Extract
> 
> I'll hafta' pull the Cleansing Conditioner and get back to you.



 IDareT'sHair - well atleast she honest. But how you gonna put natural conditioner & natural detangler as an ingredient?


----------



## Golden75

Ltown - glad you're bouncing back.  Was that your first indigo?


----------



## Golden75

Double post


----------



## Ltown

Golden75 said:


> @Ltown - glad you're bouncing back. Was that your first indigo?


 

Golden75, it was  I had brought some  a year ago but sold it to Mkd I think because I didn't want to do all that work.  That was my sign not to use it.  I had read alot about the reaction some get with indigo and a coworker sister had the worst reaction before I had mine and was hospitized.  I don't knock anyone from using it because there are many successfull user like our girl T


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ltown Golden75

It works like a Dream for Me *knocks on wood*  I have never had anything but positives using both Henna & Indigo.  

I lurves it.  

And it hides grey like a miracle.


----------



## robot.

my brbc came today but the apartment office is closed.  go figure. it'd be nice if my epilator was at home though.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75 said:


> - well atleast she honest. *But how you gonna put natural conditioner & natural detangler as an ingredient? *


 
Golden75

But it smells good tho'.  Okay Imma try it out Tuesday.  

Herbal Cleansing Conditioner:

_"Our ingredients are Simple & Pure" Herbal Water blend (Superior Moisturization), Inoquat & Cetyl, (Conditioning Agent), Shea Butter (Healing & Moisturization) Glycerin, Honeyquat, Vitamin B  _

I'll try them Tuesday.  I'll try the:

Cleansing Conditioner
Intensive Deep Conditioner 

And maybe the Moisture Hair Creme.  And give a review.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ltown

Great Growth LT!


----------



## robot.

could you imagine?! i'd dieeeeee 

look on the back of your conditioner bottle and see "ingredients: conditioner." 
you: erplexed


----------



## Ltown

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Ltown
> 
> Great Growth LT!


 
IDareT'sHair, absolutely so oiling, sulfur and lots of love worked. I was doing the swipe over those bald edges, you know how those bald men try to hang on to all those little hairs left


----------



## IDareT'sHair

robot. said:


> *could you imagine?! i'd dieeeeee *
> 
> *look on the back of your conditioner bottle and see "ingredients: conditioner." *
> *you: *erplexed


 
@Ltown

Yep. 

That's what it says...........


----------



## Raspberry

I was just in TJ Maxx and started thinkin: why do I keep passing over all of these lovely CHI Nourish products? So I picked up CHI Nourish Intense Silk Masque.. looks like a very promising DC. I also want the Chi Silk Bath but I have a huge bottle of Tigi Catwalk Honey & Oatmeal shampoo that works great as a moisturizing cleanser so I guilted myself out of it (for now ). Picked up more Rusk Smoother from TJ Maxx but they only had the small size.. I'm soo mad I was sleeping on this stuff back when they had tons of the liter bottles for $9.99 ugh.

I'm kinda sick but I can't sleep so its a perfect time to DC while watch some college ball  I'm bout to prepoo with Aubrey GBP + Coconut oil, wash with Tigi Catwalk H & O, and try out the Chi Nourish Masque. 

After seeing that thread about Aubrey changing their formula I was tempted to stock up on GBP but I'm not that pressed.. I'll try the new stuff too, it's probably not the travesty folks are making it out to be.

I'm eying Claudie's Isha Cream and Ends Insurance.. I think I need them.  I'm also intrigued by Hairveda but I'll leave that alone for now...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Raspberry

Yeah...You do need Isha & Ends......


----------



## Golden75

Ltown said:
			
		

> Golden75, it was  I had brought some  a year ago but sold it to Mkd I think because I didn't want to do all that work.  That was my sign not to use it.  I had read alot about the reaction some get with indigo and a coworker sister had the worst reaction before I had mine and was hospitized.  I don't knock anyone from using it because there are many successfull user like our girl T



Ltown - I'm too lazy to try indigo, and thank you for sharing the experience, cuz I never read anyone having a reaction.  I do henna, I'll stop there. 



			
				robot. said:
			
		

> could you imagine?! i'd dieeeeee
> 
> look on the back of your conditioner bottle and see "ingredients: conditioner."
> you: erplexed



robot. -  I like her honesty. Probably the same base as Jasmine, so may work out well .  I just wish I knew which one it was. 



			
				Raspberry said:
			
		

> I was just in TJ Maxx and started thinkin: why do I keep passing over all of these lovely CHI Nourish products? So I picked up CHI Nourish Intense Silk Masque.. looks like a very promising DC. I also want the Chi Silk Bath but I have a huge bottle of Tigi Catwalk Honey & Oatmeal shampoo that works great as a moisturizing cleanser so I guilted myself out of it (for now ). Picked up more Rusk Smoother from TJ Maxx but they only had the small size.. I'm soo mad I was sleeping on this stuff back when they had tons of the liter bottles for $9.99 ugh.
> 
> 
> Raspberry - the CHI Intense .  I use to use it after a cowash, leave on while I handle my shower biz, and my hair felt like I DC'd for hours!  Really good.  Thanks for the reminder that it's in my stash


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75

You may be on to something G. 

It kinda looks like Jasmine.


----------



## Brownie518

Afternoon, ladies! What's goin on? What ya'll doin?

I just massaged in some Trigga.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

redecouvert

Hey Ms. Red!

:blowkiss:


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

Hey Ms. B.  Chillin'.  

I should be thinking of a Regi for Tuesday and seein' what I can use up. 


It looks like errthang is pretty full.  I may finish up a Claudie Mango Rinse in the next wash tho'.  And I may finish up a Jar Of Joe within the next few days or so too.....


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> Brownie518
> 
> Hey Ms. B.  Chillin'.
> 
> I should be thinking of a Regi for Tuesday and seein' what I can use up.
> 
> 
> It looks like errthang is pretty full.  I may finish up a Claudie Mango Rinse in the next wash tho'.  And I may finish up a Jar Of Joe within the next few days or so too.....



I'll be washing later tonight. I need it, too. That church yesterday was HOT. Sweatin'!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *I'll be washing later tonight. I need it, too.* That church yesterday was HOT. Sweatin'!!


 
Brownie518

What You Usin'?  Um...Lemme see.

CD Black Vanilla Smoothie?........


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

I think Tuesday, Imma try out that Naturelle Grow Set.

I'll CoCleanse and DC with that Set and find a light Reconstructor to use.

*i meant to pull out something*


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> Brownie518
> 
> What You Usin'?  Um...Lemme see.
> 
> CD Black Vanilla Smoothie?........



Haha......yes, I am!! hush!!  





IDareT'sHair said:


> Brownie518
> 
> I think Tuesday, Imma try out that Naturelle Grow Set.
> 
> I'll CoCleanse and DC with that Set and find a light Reconstructor to use.
> 
> *i meant to pull out something*




I need to get another Reconstructor from Miss Claudie. I love that one. That and Dumb Blonde are my favorites right now. And the only ones I have. I ran through my last Okra.  I'll reup on that one later.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518

I said I wanted to try a _different_ reconstructor. I should try Claudie on Tuesday? 

I was also thinking about trying Pureology. 

Maybe I'll rotate those 2. I haven't tried either.

Lemme go look.

ETA:  I knew Carol's Daughter Black Vanilla was in the House!


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> I said I wanted to try a _different_ reconstructor. I should try Claudie on Tuesday?
> 
> I was also thinking about trying Pureology.
> 
> Maybe I'll rotate those 2. I haven't tried either.
> 
> Lemme go look.
> 
> ETA:  I knew Carol's Daughter Black Vanilla was in the House!


IDareT'sHair

I love that Claudie's Recon. I'm going to get more Affirm before my next touch up, too. 

Girl, you know I stay on that BV!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

I was out there looking in my Stash...and came across Claudie Leave-In Mist?  

Have you ever tried her Leave-In?

I pulled that in too.

I pulled out an Abba Reconstructor and will rotate it with Claudie.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair

Nah, I don't remember any leave in mist. Is it still on her site? I never got any mist from her at all.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518 

It's called: Leave-In Conditioning Mist. (Here's some of the Highlights):

Distilled Water (Aqua), Wheat Amino Acids, Silk Amino Acids, Hydrolzed Keratin, Panethenol, Vegetable Glyercin, Nettle, Horsetail, Slippery Elm, Burdock Root, Wild Cherry Bark, Lavendar, Rosemary, Carrot Seed Oil, Cameilia, Black Tea, Sea Kelp, Algae, Plaintain, Tamarind, And a whole lot of other stuff.


----------



## Ltown

Brownie518 said:


> IDareT'sHair
> 
> I love that Claudie's Recon. I'm going to get more Affirm before my next touch up, too.
> 
> Girl, you know I stay on that BV!!



Brownie518, that affirm was the bomb when i was relax.  I may revisit that one, thanks for bringing it up.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> It's called: Leave-In Conditioning Mist. (Here's some of the Highlights):
> 
> Distilled Water (Aqua), Wheat Amino Acids, Silk Amino Acids, Hydrolzed Keratin, Panethenol, Vegetable Glyercin, Nettle, Horsetail, Slippery Elm, Burdock Root, Wild Cherry Bark, Lavendar, Rosemary, Carrot Seed Oil, Cameilia, Black Tea, Sea Kelp, Algae, Plaintain, Tamarind, And a whole lot of other stuff.



 That sounds good!!! You need to try that one!


----------



## Brownie518

Ltown said:


> Brownie518, that affirm was the bomb when i was relax.  I may revisit that one, thanks for bringing it up.



Yeah, that Affirm is the joint. I either get the Fiberguard Sustenance or the Affirm 5n1. They work the same for me. Love either one!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> Yeah, that Affirm is the joint. *I either get the Fiberguard Sustenance or the Affirm 5n1.* They work the same for me. Love either one!


 
Brownie518

This is what they use on me at the School.


----------



## chebaby

chello ladies
today was miserable it rained all day long. my wash and go got rained on lmao but it still looks ok. just frizzy. i used honey butta.

last night i used cr whipped gelly on a section of hair and aint no gel about that stuff. its a moisturizer and thats it lmao. gel my arse it dont even jiggle in the jar its just a cream moisturizer.


----------



## Brownie518

It rained? It was nice here today. Low to mid 70s and not too too sunny. Perfect for me. It did get overcast a bit at times but it was still so nice. Still is nice out. I think it's supposed to rain tomorrow, and then go back down into the 50s...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> chello ladies
> today was miserable it rained all day long. my wash and go got rained on lmao but it still looks ok. just frizzy. i used honey butta.
> 
> *last night i used cr whipped gelly on a section of hair and aint no gel about that stuff*. its a moisturizer and thats it lmao. gel my arse it dont even jiggle in the jar its just a cream moisturizer.


 
@chebaby

oke:Claudie has a Gel

ETA:  You know you a Gel-Head


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair - why u say lawdie Ms. Claudie mist? I am to spritz what chebaby is to gel


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75

That Claudie Leave-In Spritz, Mist, or whatever it's called looks & smells good.

Lemme run out here and see if its still listed on her site.

I think Shay72 uses it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I wonder if this is a reformulated version of what I have?


http://store.claudieshairrevitalizer.com/leave-in-conditioner


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair - I like yours better.  Lemme check the braid spray.  But I don't think it has as much protein as yours.

Nope you got a nice amount a protein


----------



## LuvlyRain3

i need a cute bathing suit for encouragement. i cant find anything online (which is surprising). i really want to buy something.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75

Mine has a 07/12 Expiration Date, so I'm glad I pulled it....


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair said:
			
		

> Golden75
> 
> Mine has a 07/12 Expiration Date, so I'm glad I pulled it....



IDareT'sHair - yup, I'm working on using my stuff that expires in sept.  As long as it take me to use up.  I can't find one of my Claudies moisturizers.  I need to dig thru my stash


----------



## Eisani

My car needs a kill switch that senses when I'm headed to the mall so it can just stop me in my tracks . I didn't end up getting anything for myself, got dd some tops and a bday gift for my mom.

Went to the herb store and picked up:
Nettle
Burdock Root
Catnip
Raspberry Leaf
Chamomile
Irish Moss
Xanthan Gum
MSM
Slippery Elm
Rooibos Tea
*All of those are sold by the ounce and I paid less than $12 for all of them.
I also bought more Blackberry sage tea, self sealing tea bags,lavendar tea tree eo and eucalyptus eo.


----------



## robot.

my coconut oil, vanilla beans, and saigon cinnamon arrived  also got some honey for my hair and some ayurvedic soap for my guy. whewww, that stuff had my bathroom smelling like an indian grocery and he said "are you kidding? this smells amazing" 

just put a red velvet cake in the oven for my family (home for the weekend). i need to run to the store for some butter for the icing.

i was invited out tonight but i think i'm gonna stay in and do my hair


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Eisani said:


> My car needs a kill switch that senses when I'm headed to the mall so it can just stop me in my tracks . I didn't end up getting anything for myself, got dd some tops and a bday gift for my mom.
> 
> Went to the herb store and picked up:
> Nettle
> Burdock Root
> Catnip
> Raspberry Leaf
> Chamomile
> Irish Moss
> Xanthan Gum
> MSM
> Slippery Elm
> Rooibos Tea
> *All of those are sold by the ounce and I paid less than $12 for all of them.
> I also bought more Blackberry sage tea, self sealing tea bags,lavendar tea tree eo and eucalyptus eo.


 
Eisani

You gettin' ready to get your Mix On Uh???

All of those sound good!


----------



## LuvlyRain3

I'm officially 10lbs lighter!! I will definitely be hauling something (everything ) to celebrate.


----------



## robot.

almost finished this ori organics condish. i suppose they're gone for good now.


----------



## Seamonster

Just tried Claudie's protein spray, followed by KBB LL. Wow! 

Hooked on protein sprays now . That KBB LL blew away all my other conditioners. The PJ in me immediately wished I bought ten jars. Never mind MD, Komaza, Oyin, BM, MHC, AO, Qhemet and everybody nem...; they just playing DC.


----------



## Ltown

Good Morning ladies!

@Eisani, that awesome herb haul you are lucky to have something close by.

@LuvlyRain3, congrats on the weight loss!

i want some of that cj butter leave in.

Today i will use sd whip my hair, dc with ayurveda powders and use home made leavein.


----------



## Shay72

IDareT'sHair Golden75 Brownie518
I do have Claudie's Leave In Mist but it's not on her site anymore. I ordered that one you just posted T and it's a creamy leave in. I like the mist but need to be careful not to get crazy with it because it leaves a film. Spray the right amount and I'm good.

I might need to participate in Claudie's sale after all because I just realized I only have 1/4 jar of gel right now. I'm not a real big gel user but It would be wrong not to have any . Her gel has a medium hold to me.

Went to a meetup yesterday and got rid of the last few (11) products. I'm good now. Everything I have now I like. I only walked away with a sample of Tiiva Green Tea Moisturizer. I had picked up a Morrocan Oil sample but put it back when I saw all of the cones in it. Oh yeah, also I only have 2 products in my stash I haven't tried now, Tiiva, and Claudie's 3n1. Anyone try Claudie's 3n1 yet?


----------



## natura87

Yeallo ladies. 

I was in NYC yesterday and as planned I bought some things that I cannot get in my podunky city. It was a well deserved break I needed from all the stress I've had.


----------



## Eisani

Shay72 good for you on knocking down your stash!  My body is so stiff! I'm supposed to go to church, but haven't decided if I will yet. I'm hurting and have homework to finish.


----------



## Shay72

Oops...forgot I haven't made any teas yet. Anyways I am still doing well with my stash. Ya'll know how we pj's do. We forget stuff .


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72

Shay, I was really 'tempted' to get that 3n1, but ended up getting the Jojoba one instead, since it specified 'chemically treated' hair.

I already have a bottle which was my Christmas Gift from her, so, I just ordered another bottle.  

*probably shoulda' got 3n1 to do a comparision...oh well.*erplexed


----------



## Golden75

LuvlyRain3 said:


> I'm officially 10lbs lighter!! I will definitely be hauling something (everything ) to celebrate.


 
LuvlyRain3 - congrats, but I am so jealous.  Need to get on my grind.


----------



## Golden75

Seamonster said:


> Just tried Claudie's protein spray, followed by KBB LL. Wow!
> 
> Hooked on protein sprays now . That KBB LL blew away all my other conditioners. The PJ in me immediately wished I bought ten jars. Never mind MD, Komaza, Oyin, BM, MHC, AO, Qhemet and everybody nem...; they just playing DC.


 
@Seamonster - WHY DID YOU SAY THAT!!!! It is a leave-in, aw dayum, off to  Might have to hit the sale up....


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I didn't think the Protein Spray was/is a Leave-In?  I need to check that.  

I thought it was a Protein Spray(similar to Komaza Protein Spray Conditioner) that needed to be washed out & followed up with a Moisturizing DC'er.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

IDareT'sHair said:


> I didn't think the Protein Spray was/is a Leave-In? I need to check that.
> 
> I thought it was a Protein Spray(similar to Komaza Protein Spray Conditioner) that needed to be washed out & followed up with a Moisturizing DC'er.


 
Shay72

Is this correct?  I'm to lazy to go to the garage and pull a bottle & check.


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair - Maybe I'm missing it, but I don't see anything that specifically says protein spray. 

I made a nice cart  I want to get my mom the temple balm, and I been wanting a nice gel, love her braid spray, even though I got about 3 spritzes to use up, but these I can run through pretty quick. So I may hit pay nah by Friday, depends on what that shipping look like


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75 said:


> @IDareT'sHair -* Maybe I'm missing it, but I don't see anything that specifically says protein spray.*
> 
> I made a nice cart  I want to get my mom the temple balm, and I been wanting a nice gel, love her braid spray, even though I got about 3 spritzes to use up, but these I can run through pretty quick. So I may hit pay nah by Friday, depends on what that shipping look like


 
@Golden75

No, this is something I had. I didn't see it listed either? Exp. Date 2/2013 In fact, I have 2 bottles, Lemme go pull it. 

Complete Protein Hair Treatment

Shake Bottle, Spray an ample amount on hair. Place a plastic cap on head and use a heat cap. leave on 15-20 minutes. Rinse thoroughly follow up with a moisturizing deep conditioner.

Use every four to six weeks as needed

Ingredients: 
_Hydrolyzed Collagen, Keratin Amino Acids, Hydrolyzed Wheat Protein and Hydrolyzed Wheat Starch, Silk Amino Acids, Hydrolyzed Quinoa Protein, Hydrolyzed Soy Protein, Hydrolyzed Silk Protein, Lupine Protein, Water, Acetic Acid (ACV) Phenoxyethanol, Caprylyl, Gycol, Sorbic Acid, Citric Acid_


----------



## Shay72

IDareT'sHair Golden75
I missed out on that Complete Protein Treatment. It's not on the site anymore. I have the Braid Spray which I do use as a Leave In.


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair - thanks.  I emailed her to see if she had a spray protein, that is def not on the site

Shay72 - I use the braid spray too. Really like it since not sticky.  May get some more


----------



## Golden75

Just did LOC on my hair all SD products, waterfalls spritz, nourish oil, silky soft l.i. .  Great combo and nice amount of protein!


----------



## Seamonster

Golden75 I said that because Claudie's protein spray works better than a protein creme. I think the protein takes better in a liquid form, and I can easily coat my hair with a liquid. It is a great product.


----------



## Golden75

Seamonster - hope she brings it back


----------



## Ltown

This thread is quiet what did i miss, are yall hiding?


----------



## Golden75

Ltown said:
			
		

> This thread is quiet what did i miss, are yall hiding?



Ltown - I'm here! Ran some errands, washing clothes, getting ready for the work week.

Thinking bout cowashing 2x a week, and deciding what to use.  Maybe Claudie Intense Avocado.


----------



## robot.

i got a groupon for laser hair removal! underarms and lower legs  i am sooo excited


----------



## Ltown

robot. said:


> i got a groupon for laser hair removal! underarms and lower legs  i am sooo excited





Golden75 said:


> Ltown - I'm here! Ran some errands, washing clothes, getting ready for the work week.
> 
> Thinking bout cowashing 2x a week, and deciding what to use.  Maybe Claudie Intense Avocado.



Robot, you done laser before? 

@ golden75, that my sunday routine.  I do my hair sunday and wed or thurs.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Ltown

I was doing pretty much the same thing @Golden75 was doing. Folding Laundry, getting ready for work. *rolls eyes*

I just made a Cup of Tea & Sat down.

@Golden75

Please give me a review of Claudie Avocado Intense. 

I have it & can't wait to use it. I only have 1 bottle and I've been saving it.

Lemme go see how much that is.


----------



## chebaby

chello ladies
i havent been on much this weekend and really havent even done my hair.
i mean i co washed it yesterday but havent even touched it today. i went to the store with a day old w&g that was slept on and looks a mess i did not care i just wanted to go to the store. so i went to sallys and got the beautiful texture curl defining pudding and a oil tip bottle. then i went to my bss and not to brag but they got all qhemet stuff in stock not that i want any. i ended up getting an 8oz jamaican black castor oil and darcys botanicals shea butter curl cream. the curl cream smells like sugar cake icing.

the jbco i got to make my brother some oil. imma mix it with coconut and wheat germ oil.


----------



## Eisani

Hey ladies. Just woke up from a nap, have tea brewing to drink as well, blackberry sage.

I went on to church today, came home and cooked then passed out. About to throw in a load of laundry and see where boo is. I'm guessing he's riding with some of the crew. divachyk did you and hubby hit the Daytona bike show? I can't remember where you said you all went the other weekend.


----------



## robot.

Ltown said:


> Robot, you done laser before?
> 
> @ golden75, that my sunday routine.  I do my hair sunday and wed or thurs.



no, this will be my first time


----------



## Golden75

Ltown - I think my days will be mon & thurs.  But  my change it to Sun & wed.  And if this goes well, will add a 3rd

IDareT'sHair - I'll let you know.  I just don't feel I'll get a true feeling since I'm in kinkies.  I need to make sure I don't have anything else I need to use up.  

I'm trying to use condishes that are for cowashing or dc-ing.  I may try Pura as a cowasher, thoughts anyone?  Just trying to use what I think will expire first. 

Or actually I may need to crack open the SD.  I think she only gives a 6mos guarantee.  What to do!?!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Eisani  You must be feeling better.  You said you were sore/stiff all over.  So, you must be better.

What You Cook Today?

chebaby

*cackles* at you rubbin' it in all the QB Feins faces!

Chile...you know you ain't right!

Sending a package to you tomorrow and Ltown.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Golden75

I just paypal-ed her for another bottle.

What's Pura's shelf-life?  I don't worry too much about Exp. Dates, as long as it ain't Spoiled, Molded or Stanky.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Eisani  You must be feeling better.  You said you were sore/stiff all over.  So, you must be better.
> 
> What You Cook Today?
> 
> @chebaby
> 
> *cackles* at you rubbin' it in all the QB Feins faces!
> 
> Chile...you know you ain't right!
> 
> Sending a package to you tomorrow and @Ltown.


 girl when i seen all that qhemet i said wait tell i tell my U1B1 girls what i saw i wouldnt dare say that in the qhemet thread though they'll try to come to VA and get all the qhemet lol. or pm me and ask me to get it for them

thank you for the package


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75

My days are currently Tues/Friday, but I plan to do it tomorrow.  I'm also looking to add a 3rd day.  

Not sure what that will be?  I'll wait until it gets warmer.  It cooled off terribly.  

Last week we were in the 80's now were in the 50's.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> girl when i seen all that qhemet i said wait tell i tell my U1B1 girls what i saw *i wouldnt dare say that in the qhemet thread though* they'll try to come to VA and get all the qhemet lol. or pm me and ask me to get it for them
> 
> *thank you for the package*


 
@chebaby When you open it you gone be like: erplexed .............

*gurl...they would be cussin' qhem's butt skrait out*


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby When you open it you gone be like: erplexed .............
> 
> *gurl...they would be cussin' qhem's butt skrait out*


did you send that deep conditioner back to me imma send it back with a pack of ORS


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> did you send that deep conditioner back to me *imma send it back with a pack of ORS*


 
chebaby

Girl...Hush.  You betta' send it back with a Bottle of Lusters Pank.


----------



## Ltown

The weather is like it should be spring, we don't need 80's now i ain't trying to have on the air too soon.  

Thanks T, for thinking of me!  

i mix some ayurveda powders and really wasn't feeling all that mixing powder it can be too messy, i usually make teas and that how i will finish them up and not purchase anymore.  


Golden75, IDareT'sHair, i had that protein spray freak out and gave it away not paying attention on how to use it, those are good ingredients.  I found dudley drc for $50 which is the cheapest i seen ordered a bottle.  I need to get my thickness back.  

I am waiting on hv sample pack and claudie.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I may have to go back to Satin Caps.  I think where I'm tying my Scarf is causing me damage.

I just thought of this! SMH!  

I changed my Du-Rag because of this to a netted wig cap, but didn't think about what I use to tie my hair up at Night.  

So, even though I switched the Du-rag, I am still tying my Night-Scarf the same way.

And I just thought of it.  I'm kicking myself.  I may have to go back to a Satin Cap until I get those Spots healed and I don't have any.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Girl...Hush.  You betta' send it back with a Bottle of Lusters Pank.


 lusters is the best lol

i should do my hair but im being lazy


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ltown

I Agree.  I was not ready for no 80 Degrees.  It was too hot too soon.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> I may have to go back to Satin Caps.  I think where I'm tying my Scarf is causing me damage.
> 
> I just thought of this! SMH!
> 
> I changed my Du-Rag because of this to a netted wig cap, but didn't think about what I use to tie my hair up at Night.
> 
> So, even though I switched the Du-rag, I am still tying my Night-Scarf the same way.
> 
> And I just thought of it.  I'm kicking myself.  I may have to go back to a Satin Cap until I get those Spots healed and I don't have any.


better late than never at least you realize it now. now you can baby the problem area and watch it grow


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> lusters is the best lol
> 
> i should do my hair but im being lazy


 
chebaby

You could either send Pank or some Doo Gro. *you know i need it*

Yeah, You should Dooooo Your Hair!  Okay:  What you gone use?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I'm Digging around looking for a Satin Cap. 

I can't beweave I don't have any laying around here.

And I can't beweave I just figured out exactly how I was tying my Du-rag with my Wig was the exact same way I was/am tying my Scarf at night.

DUUUUHHHH

URRRGHHH


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> You could either send Pank or some Doo Gro. *you know i need it*
> 
> Yeah, You should Dooooo Your Hair!  Okay:  What you gone use?


you so silly lmao imma send you some funky amla oil

i dont know what imma use. i want to use something on dry hair but i dont know what. im think CR deep conditioner on dry hair, deva curl no poo, and then honey hemp to detangle.
then im thinking about doing a braid out with cr moisture butter and her whipped aloe gel. but im not sure about that because i cut bangs and i hate braiding that area when its cut short. i might just do a w&g.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *you so silly lmao imma send you some funky amla oil*
> 
> i dont know what imma use. i want to use something on dry hair but i dont know what. im think CR deep conditioner on dry hair, deva curl no poo, and then honey hemp to detangle.
> then im thinking about doing a braid out with cr moisture butter and her whipped aloe gel. but im not sure about that because i cut bangs and i hate braiding that area when its cut short. i might just do a w&g.


 
chebaby

Thanks Girl.

That Regi sounds good.  I can't wait to do mine tomorrow.  Lemme go out here and see if I got a Satin Cap somewhere.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> I'm Digging around looking for a Satin Cap.
> 
> I can't beweave I don't have any laying around here.
> 
> And I can't beweave I just figured out exactly how I was tying my Du-rag with my Wig was the exact same way I was/am tying my Scarf at night.
> 
> DUUUUHHHH
> 
> URRRGHHH


girl it happens. i get those duh moments too many times to count


----------



## bajandoc86

I did my first bantu-knots. I haven't sported this 'do since childhood. I think I look like 8 yrs old again


----------



## IDareT'sHair

bajandoc86

I bet it looks cute.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I found one, but it's all stretched out.....

Lawd....


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

I made up my Kyra Cart:

2 16 ounce Hydrating Hemp
1 8 ounce Sweet Mango Butter
1 Silky Leave-In *or whatever it's called*
1 Pomade

I can't Beweave I ain't got 1 Satin Cap up in herrah.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I guess I'll be hittin' up Sally or someplace tomorrow.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> I made up my Kyra Cart:
> 
> 2 16 ounce Hydrating Hemp
> 1 8 ounce Sweet Mango Butter
> 1 Silky Leave-In *or whatever it's called*
> 1 Pomade
> 
> I can't Beweave I ain't got 1 Satin Cap up in herrah.


that sounds good

ill probably get 2 16oz hemp conditioners too. im not sure about anything else yet.

yea girl go get you satin cap lol.


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair said:
			
		

> I may have to go back to Satin Caps.  I think where I'm tying my Scarf is causing me damage.
> 
> I just thought of this! SMH!
> 
> I changed my Du-Rag because of this to a netted wig cap, but didn't think about what I use to tie my hair up at Night.
> 
> So, even though I switched the Du-rag, I am still tying my Night-Scarf the same way.
> 
> And I just thought of it.  I'm kicking myself.  I may have to go back to a Satin Cap until I get those Spots healed and I don't have any.



IDareT'sHair - i use to use my doo-rag on top of my silk scarf. Cuz u know dem suckas slid off.  But the doo-rag stopped it


----------



## Golden75

Welp, I'm ret for bed .  Massaged some lenzi's request on scalp, spritzed with Oyin frank juice .

I am glad to have the cooler weather back.  Tired of seeing the folks in shorts, flip flops, and lil skirts.  It's only 70  what you gonna wear when it's hot?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75

Girl, I feel like such a major Idiot.  

I stopped wearing the Du-rag which I was double-tying 'tightly' ONLY.....to keep double-tying my Scarf at Night.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> that sounds good
> 
> ill probably get 2 16oz hemp conditioners too. im not sure about anything else yet.
> 
> *yea girl go get you satin cap lol.*


 
chebaby 

Girl, I am. 

The one I got on nah is stretched from my house to yours! 

I might look at Family_ Holla' For Mah Dolla'_ tomorrow because there is one right next door to my job.  (I don't know if they have them tho').erplexed


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75

My problem is:  I was having some breakage right where I was tying my Du-rag so I stopped wearing it under my Wig and changed to a netted Wig Cap.

But I was still tying my Scarf at night in the same area.


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair - when I was relaxed, my breakage was from scarf  all night long.  Sometimes that thang was around my neck!

Pulled SD destination hydration as my cowasher.  1/2 bottle left, so I'll bang that in by next week.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75

You made a good observation about SD having a 6 month Shelf-Life (although I usually don't get hung up on Shelf-Life), it is something to think about it.

I'll make a mental note of that, so I won't stockpile.


----------



## Brownie518

Is Kyra having a sale?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *Is Kyra having a sale?*


 

Brownie518

Um....*cough* Hi Ms. B....

Yes, Good Friday (at least that's what she told me when I asked)


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> Um....*cough* Hi Ms. B....
> 
> Yes, Good Friday (at least that's what she told me when I asked)


IDareT'sHair

Hey, girl!! 

Oh, okay, thanks! I thought it might be sooner with ya'll making lists up already. 
I need to pull out my Destination Hydration this week. Thanks, G, for the reminder.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

No.  It's still Good Friday (as far as I know)?

_*i can't wait tho'*_


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Massaging in "Jar Of Joe" *drools & falls out*

It's. So. Good.


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair - last some summer I was tossing ish cuz it smelt funny.  I threw out dayum near a full bottle of KBB Ambrosia, cuz the scent was gone & it smelled awful! I ain't tryna toss nothing, so trying to plot what may not make it past the 1 yr mark

I know most of this stuff will last longer then they say, but my SD doesn't really smell like anything anymore .

Brownie518 - you're welcome


----------



## Brownie518

All of my SD stuff has a real skrong scent. Sometimes the Nourish oil can be overwhelming. I only need a little to sweeten up my JBCO.  I've had 2 jars of PRE for the longest and they still smell so good. Which SD product(s) of yours don't smell anymore Golden75 ?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75 Brownie518

Hmp.

Welp...I'm slowly changin' my mind about SD's.... 

(Put it this way, I'm still on the Fence).erplexed

I might end up with some of chebaby if she doesn't like it.


----------



## Shay72

Getting ready for the CJ Easter sale. I will be acting a straight up fool. Hauling....She said on FB that it will probably be April 7 & 8. Will make the announcement on FB and on her site a few days before.


----------



## Golden75

Brownie518 said:
			
		

> All of my SD stuff has a real skrong scent. Sometimes the Nourish oil can be overwhelming. I only need a little to sweeten up my JBCO.  I've had 2 jars of PRE for the longest and they still smell so good. Which SD product(s) of yours don't smell anymore Golden75 ?



Brownie518 - oh yes, nourish & JBCO is  need to make another mix 

So far just the Desty Hy.  I haven't checked anything else.  The oils are fine, but those have like 2 yrs I think.  I believe most her condishes are 6mos, but she said after 1yr should be fine, but the scent may not be as skrong.  I got this when she first opened, don't think it's been a year, but prob close.


----------



## Brownie518

Golden75 said:


> @Brownie518 - oh yes, nourish & JBCO is  need to make another mix
> 
> So far just the Desty Hy.  I haven't checked anything else.  The oils are fine, but those have like 2 yrs I think.  I believe most her condishes are 6mos, but she said after 1yr should be fine, but the scent may not be as skrong.  I got this when she first opened, don't think it's been a year, but prob close.



Oh, okay. I'll start working on that DH and the last of my Mocha this week.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Well....I'm still torn. 

I just ordered another 16 ounce Avocado Intense from Claudie, so I may be good on my 16 once Conditioners.

I'll get 2 more from Kyra.  And recently got 2 from SSI.


----------



## Golden75

Brownie518 - how is the Mocha?  I need to finish up SHea What & then work on the moisture dc next. Then I'll crack open the wheat germ condish.

 I've been using the silky soft l.i. With my  kinkies.  Doesn't leave residue, nice & light


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Thinking about my Regi (tomorrow):

Co-Cleanse with Naturelle Grow *Hush* @Golden75 
Reconstruct Claudie Reconstructor
Coffee Rinse w/Naturelle Grow Intense on top
Nexxus Ensure
Tea Rinse, Leave-In w/MD Oil


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75 Brownie518

I still have samples of Shea What And Mocha Silk to use.


----------



## Brownie518

Golden75

That Mocha is nice!! It has more of a protein kick than I thought it would, but its perfect for me. It's really good. I plan to get 2 more of them, probably in May (or next sale)


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Still not sure what Imma do re: SD's.erplexed  

I'm sure if there is a Sale, I'll jump on it.

Brownie518

Did you get your Claudie?  And what did you get?


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair

I haven't ordered yet. The sale is until Friday so I have time. I'm probably getting a few Tea Spritzes, some Deep Moisturizing conditioner, and one of the Rinses.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> @IDareT'sHair
> 
> I haven't ordered yet. The sale is until Friday so I have time. *I'm probably getting a few Tea Spritzes, some Deep Moisturizing conditioner, and one of the Rinses.*


 

@Brownie518

I ended up getting:

1 Avocado Intense
1 Tropical Rinse
1 Jojoba Cleanse

*I thought about getting another Tea, but I have those 2 from Shi-Naturals and the 1 from Claudie and my Home-made Brew, so I skipped it this time.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

I guess I'll pull myself away from Jar Of Joe and either use Claudie Iman Butter, Hairitage Sprout or Claudie Hairline & Temple Balm.

Will try to leave Joe and Mista' Trigga' alone this week.


----------



## robot.

found this on yt today, looked interesting http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eK6WWySI_aI&feature=related

looks like homegrown trigga


----------



## Brownie518

robot. said:


> found this on yt today, looked interesting http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eK6WWySI_aI&feature=related
> 
> looks like homegrown trigga



Yep.....


----------



## Eisani

IDareT'sHair I'm not as stiff anymore, Motrin and a muscle relaxer took care of that for me . I cooked a roast for boo and dd (beef sets off my stomach issues, so no more for me), cabbage, pinto beans (crock pot), and corn bread. For me, grilled salmon, corn on the cob and a salad. I made enough salmon to use on top of a salad for lunch tomorrow. I put that roast on low before I went to church and it was perfection by the time I got home. 


I need to do something to this head tonight or in the morning. I got a lot of compliments on my hair today which was a 2nd day WnG, but I'm not sure how it'll look tomorrow.


----------



## natura87

I am going to do my hair tonight, I havent figured out with what though. I have afternoons off this week so I will get to play in my hair. 

Yesterday in NYC I did a "mini haul", I got some Curls products(the kid and the adult versions, KCCC, some Dominican products, a bottle of JBCO, Jane Carters Nourish and Shine and a DC that is supposedly comparable to Miss Jessie's Rapid Recovery but without all the bad ingredients. Oh and I bought a few outfits too.  I dont like the smell of the Curls products....but ehh, it could be worse I just assumed that different products in the brand would smell diferent.

I am going to use up my KBB this week becuase I do not want that monstrosity of a clusterfnck in my house.


----------



## chebaby

chello ladies
so far i can not honestly say i like the CR deep conditioner. i used it on dry hair and it did not spread well at all even though it was nice and creamy. rinsing it off my hair felt just ok. next time i will use it on wet hair to see if i like it that way. but so far the only thing im crazy about is the texture. its nice creamy and whipped.

so im letting my hair air dry now after i detangled with my denman for the first time in forever and then spread on cj pattern pusha. this is the first time im using it all over. and i did not use a leave in under it although i was tempted to use honey butta.


----------



## chebaby

natura87 said:


> I am going to do my hair tonight, I havent figured out with what though. I have afternoons off this week so I will get to play in my hair.
> 
> Yesterday in NYC I did a "mini haul", I got some Curls products(the kid and the adult versions, KCCC, some Dominican products, a bottle of JBCO, Jane Carters Nourish and Shine and a DC that is supposedly comparable to Miss Jessie's Rapid Recovery but without all the bad ingredients. Oh and I bought a few outfits too.  I dont like the smell of the Curls products....but ehh, it could be worse I just assumed that different products in the brand would smell diferent.
> 
> *I am going to use up my KBB this week becuase I do not want that monstrosity of a clusterfnck in my house.*


damn tell us how you really feel lmao.


----------



## robot.

i want to order the triggaaa. IDareT'sHair do you want me to use your name to get the 10% referral


----------



## natura87

chebaby said:


> damn tell us how you really feel lmao.



I dont want to throw it away becuase that would be a waste, so I'll probably just use it with my heat cap. Its just sitting on a shelf hiding behind better products.

I paid too much $$ for this to suck this much to just throw it away.


----------



## 13StepsAhead

Hey divas I have no internet again and I sent a not so nice e-mail to the building manger and followed up with an e-mail to the expat manager for my company. I really want to get in on that CJ sale, but if you all saw my stash (CJ only) I would surely need to be kicked in my arse for even thinking about it. The next major haul I do is for this imaginary QB sale whenever that comes.


----------



## Ltown

Good Morning ladies!

Its going to be cool this week, the heat wave slowly down.

IDareT'sHair, are wigs your not rubbing to hard on your edges?  Last year when my edges begone i tried to wear a wig, it was too much for my edges.  


SD is ok for me nothing about it has blown me away so i won't buy it again.  I need to update my journal to keep track of what i like/don't. 


Have a good day, chat later!


----------



## Golden75

natura87 said:


> I dont want to throw it away becuase that would be a waste, so I'll probably just use it with my heat cap. Its just sitting on a shelf hiding behind better products.
> 
> I paid too much $$ for this to suck this much to just throw it away.


 
natura87 - I hated that mess too, til I was trying to use it up, and put an obscene amount in my hair.  Then my hair was like .  But using sparingly or an appropriate amount, .  Since it was 8oz, I was conserving.  But I wouldn't repurchase for the fact I had to use so much to get a good result, and my hair is neither long, or thick.


----------



## Golden75

@Ltown - I'm feeling the same. Nothing has made me stand up a slap my momma . It seems I get good results when combining products. This weekend, I used SD waterfalls, Nourish, silky soft to LOC, and my hair felt very good .  


@Brownie518 - That's good to know about the protein in Mocha. I really want to start upping my protein. My strands are mostly fine, and break easily. So need to start strenthening this head up! I may try it, on sale.

I'm on the fence on CJ sale. I need to start doing my math, but I think I get a better deal with AY. I gotta do mock carts: CJ is 20%, and not sure if they offer free shipping. AY is $25 off $100 (good til end of May). Lawd knows I don't need that much, but I really want Honey Butter, a gel, may be Aloe Fix (I want a good hold to keep the frizzies after washing down), possibly the coco cream something. Basically just stylers to complete my collection.

Does anyone know how well Ms. Claudie's gel holds?


----------



## robot.

so i ended up canceling my groupon. i called the place to see if they had any experience with black skin and the woman had a thick accent and said laser would scar so AA's should never get laser, so i cancelled. i know black people can get laser hair removal safely, but i'm not sacrificing my skin for a groupon. i need someone with some experience.


----------



## Golden75

So did my mock cart of 3 products with CJ, $81 includes discount, tax, shipping.  AY wins


----------



## natura87

Golden75 said:


> So did my mock cart of 3 products with CJ, $81 includes discount, tax, shipping.  AY wins



Imma need Aveyou to have either another flash sale or some sorta deal.


----------



## Eisani

My Hautelook bax came today, two of the polishes were busted . I had a feeling it was something because the box was kind of smashed on one side. I just emailed them. Betta not be no sh!t.

My SSI is out for delivery , and I found my white blazer! A striped one too .


----------



## Zaz

Hey ladies 
I've been pretty discouraged with my hair lately so I took a semi board hiatus. It feels like I've been stuck at BSB for months now with no visible difference  So I'm trying a different approach and seeing if hiding my hair/super low maintenance will help get me through this rut.

I trimmed 2" of tangle teaser damage and my new regimen is to wash, DC with steam then twist my hair up every Sunday and wear a wig all week. I m&s as needed and baggy at night a couple of times per week, I'll try this out for a couple of months and see what happens.


----------



## LuvlyRain3

So glad to be off work today!! Now I can do everything I couldn't do during the weekend. I think I'm going to wash my hair with HV amla cream rinse then  dc with sd Shea what. I've decided that I can't have a Reggie. In the end I just do what I want to my hair when I feel like it.


----------



## Golden75

Boy am I  :heated: I got about $300 just floating out there. 

The stinking IRS that took part of my refund, cause they said I didn't pay last year when I did, now tell me another 6-8 weeks! In February they told me 30 days. I called Friday to follow-up, and was told it was not updated on all screens to release my monnneeee! Called today told me it's updated, 6-8 weeks :heated:

Returned the shoes & bag to Coach, via mail. I didn't feel like driving to the outlet store (30mins + tolls, gas, time, and pure laziness). I emailed asking how long to process (also I want to keep an eye out since they have to process the refund to the cancelled card) they said 3-4 weeks! Nothing is in the return policy stating that. I'm :heated: I told the rep, that should be indicated on the site, how you take 10 secs to take my monnneeeee and take a month to refund? :heated:


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Eisani said:


> *I'm not as stiff anymore, Motrin and a muscle relaxer took care of that for me . I cooked a roast for boo and dd* (beef sets off my stomach issues, so no more for me),* cabbage, pinto beans (crock pot), and corn bread. For me, grilled salmon, corn on the cob and a salad.* I made enough salmon to use on top of a salad for lunch tomorrow. *I put that roast on low before I went to church and it was perfection by the time I got home.*


 
Eisani

  

Glad you're feeling better!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ltown said:


> *are wigs your not rubbing to hard on your edges? Last year when my edges begone i tried to wear a wig, it was too much for my edges. *


 
Ltown

The 'damage' is not my edges.erplexed  

It's like behind my ears where I am double-tying the strings to the Du-rag.  I've been pulling them too tight.  So, all around that area is breakage.

And it just dawned on me last night, that I tie my Scarf for bed the same way & double wrapped.

btw:  I went to Sally & got 3 'fake' Satin Caps.  Will turn them inside out so the elastic is on the outside.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

robot.

That's the same thing Ltown said.  

I never looked at the Referral Program.  It doesn't matter.

Knowing you, you'll probably end up Mixin' Up your Own.

You know you Lurve Mixin' It Up!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ltown chebaby

Packages on the way.  Should arrive hopefully Wednesday.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Okay, Um..Yeah..Naturelle Grow did Cleanse my hair sufficiently and it smells good. 

I know chances are it's a base, but I am not adverse to purchasing nicely mixed bases especially if they smell good.

I STANS for Jasmine, so whatever..... *shrugs*

I just used Claudie Reconstructor. I'm glad I have another bottle or I'd be ordering something else.

I really like it. (Almost as much, if not more, than Okra Winfrey).

Will Steam in a bit with Naturelle Grow Intense DC'er. Over a Coffee Rinse.

*Probably won't use up nothin' today*


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Hi ladies. I had an eventful weekend 

First everyone was sick with some kind of stomach bug on Friday so I had tons of laundry and cleaning to do. Then Saturday I took the younger kids to get their passports done and took the car to be serviced due to some recall only to receive a phone call that my CC was compromised to the tune of $5,000+


----------



## chebaby

Chello ladies
Hair is in a w&g and waiting for it to dry now.
My silk dreams has shipped


----------



## Eisani

Thanks IDareT'sHair, I'm feeling better. Hautelook still hasn't replied to my email. Lemme find out they on some mess...

Speaking of mess, my hair is a hot one. I slept late and had to pull it back in a big messy puff. 

SSI is in the house too!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Eisani

Busted up Nail Polish is not happen'n.  Stay on them. 

Glad you're better. 

Glad SSI is in da' House.  What You Get?

_*wish i had big, messy anything right about now*_


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@chebaby

Hi Che!

@curlyhersheygirl

Curly, that's terrible. I completely understand. 

"Passports?" Where are you all headed?

OT: I'll be Steaming with this DC'er again on Friday.


----------



## mkd

IDareT'sHair,  I am sorry about your breakage.  I think my scarf may be the reason I had breakage and had to cut my hair.  It's always something.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

mkd said:


> *I am sorry about your breakage. I think my scarf may be the reason I had breakage and had to cut my hair. It's always something.*


 
@mkd

Girl...It IS Always somethin'

Hopefully, the Satin Cap & the Netted Wig Caps will help.erplexed


----------



## Eisani

My man is skraight clowning today. Tis all. He and my dad act so much alike, it's sickening sometimes 
. Their bdays are two days apart and they are truly two peas in a damned pod. WOOOSAH.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Eisani

That made me laugh.  2 Peas in a Pod.  I'm sure they're both Super Guys.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair We're going to Trinidad for 2 weeks.

The CC company straightened everything out but now I have to wait on a new card.

Also I forgot to mention that  steaming with the MD coffee was awesome. I will only use it that way from now on.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> @IDareT'sHair *We're going to Trinidad for 2 weeks.*
> 
> The CC company straightened everything out but now I have to wait on a new card.
> 
> *Also I forgot to mention that steaming with the MD coffee was awesome. I will only use it that way from now on.*


 
curlyhersheygirl

Nice Trip Curly!

re: M Dean.....yes yes  & yes


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

It will be the first time the younger kids go so it should be interesting.


----------



## Seamonster

My hair was so moisturized from KBB LL, I just felt like a throwback, so I oiled my scalp with glover's mange, wet my hair, sealed with royal crown, then put my hair in two cornrows. My scalp feels great. Oil and water, with a no heat protective style will get you right.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

FYI Entwine products are now available at AveYou


----------



## divachyk

Hey Ladies! I'm a bit behind in lurking and posting but hope everyone is doing great! Eisani, we were in Orlando but didn't make it over to Daytona. We gave it some thought but decided against it.


----------



## Brownie518

Hello, all!!! I'm at work, sick as a dog. But I'm here, grindin. 

My hair feels so dang good leaving Claudie's Tea Spritz in. 
I've been using Marguerite's Magic from CD lately, pretty good so far. That 8oz will last me forever. 

Has anyone ever shopped at beautyclub.net? I see a kgb deal...


----------



## LuvlyRain3

Evening ladies! So I changed my mind and decided to dc with sd mocha silk infusion instead. So far I really like it. The slip is amazing and I like the mild mocha smell. It's not too or too  thin and goes on smooth. I might dc overnight.

curlyhersheygirl what entwine?? I'm not trying to get anything else from aveyou just yet because I'm expecting them to have some type of sale.


----------



## chebaby

Chello ladies
I want to show y'all my wash and go today. I shampooed with elucence conditioned with Shea rinse and honey butts as my leave in.


----------



## chebaby

Today I purchased carols daughter chocolate smoothing blow dry lotion. I'll use it in a few months when I flat iron lol


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> Chello ladies
> I want to show y'all my wash and go today. I shampooed with elucence conditioned with *Shea rinse* and honey butts as my leave in.


 
chebaby 

Looks Nice Che!

Is that Jasmine's Shea Rinse?


----------



## Ltown

chebaby said:


> Chello ladies
> I want to show y'all my wash and go today. I shampooed with elucence conditioned with Shea rinse and honey butts as my leave in.
> 
> View attachment 142723



chebaby, very cute, did you braid or twist?  is the honey butter thick or light texture?


i got my first order of claudie, leave in silk moisturizer, and coffee cream.    I ordered from the sale jojoba cleaner and revitalizer.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My _Home-made_ Coffee Oil keeps solidifying on me, because of the Coconut Oil, so I heated it up & transferred it to a Jar.

Next time I make it, I will put it in Jars especially if I use Coconut Oil again.erplexed


----------



## chebaby

thanx T and Ltown. T, yea its the jasmines shea rinse. i think i have one more use from this bottle.
Ltown, thats a wash and go. its funny how each w&g looks totally different even with that same products. i have a pic from saturday with honey butta and my hair is big and poofy. today my hair looks kinda stringy.

thanx for the package T im tryna catch up on posts. im behind today lol.


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair said:
			
		

> Okay, Um..Yeah..Naturelle Grow did Cleanse my hair sufficiently and it smells good.
> 
> I know chances are it's a base, but I am not adverse to purchasing nicely mixed bases especially if they smell good.
> 
> I STANS for Jasmine, so whatever..... *shrugs*
> 
> I just used Claudie Reconstructor. I'm glad I have another bottle or I'd be ordering something else.
> 
> I really like it. (Almost as much, if not more, than Okra Winfrey).
> 
> Will Steam in a bit with Naturelle Grow Intense DC'er. Over a Coffee Rinse.
> 
> *Probably won't use up nothin' today*



IDareT'sHair - what does it compare to, or it's in a class by itself?  Is the trio an 8oz DC?

I don't mind bases either, though my posts may seem like it,  I just don't want 50-11 of the same dang product, just a different label.


----------



## chebaby

T, your coffee oil sounds good


----------



## Golden75

curlyhersheygirl said:
			
		

> FYI Entwine products are now available at AveYou



curlyhersheygirl - dang it! I forgot all about this line. . I'll  tomorrow.


----------



## Golden75

Brownie518 - I saw that beauty net thing.  I peeped the site.  It was a lil wonky looking. Pics all blurry.  I hot tailed it outta there


----------



## Golden75

Oh I forgot, cowashed with SD Desty Hy.  First did an ACV rinse, then washed.  Spritz with aphogee pro vitamin, spritzed SM Coconut & Hibiscus, a lil JBCO & SD nourish mix to seal the deal. We'll see how this is feeling in the a.m..


----------



## Brownie518

chebaby - Your hair looks cute!!


----------



## chebaby

thanx brownie.


----------



## robot.

twisted with the brbc  i have a feeling i'm really going to like this. it seems to be you either like the AOHC or the BRBC, and the AOHC didn't work out for me.

i'm also going to start protective styling, probably mainly with twists. it'll be easier for me to oil my scalp this way and cut down on manipulation. my hair has been through it these past two weeks, trying to figure out how to get this afro going  i need to accept my hair for what it can and can't do.  i'll wear twists for most of the week and treat myself to a twistout on fridays.

i also want a good protein conditioner. i'm going to check out Claudie's


----------



## mkd

chebaby, your hair is so pretty, I am enjoying all your pictures!


----------



## chebaby

mkd said:


> @chebaby, your hair is so pretty, I am enjoying all your pictures!


thank you mkd. now that i learned to post pics i find myself doing it all the time now


----------



## divachyk

It's official, received payment for my WEN listings -- Ginger Pump and Sweet Almond Mint mask. I forgot to list the WEN styling creme so I listed it tonight along with the Pura Smoothies.


----------



## Eisani

IDareT'sHair them men-ses is a'ight, like Oyin Hair Dew . He went loco over something so trivial today I had to ask him if he needed Midol and a heating pad. Why on earth did I say that?! Anyhoo, the house is now peaceful  . 

I was able to salvage 6 of the 8 bottles of polish and those sap suckas (dad's saying) still haven't emailed me back. 

Oh, from SSI Igot: Okra, Fortifying, Coco Creme, Tahitian Vanilla, Pomegranate con, Brazil Nut butta, and the curling creme. Forgot the Fortifying is a lil different now, haven't used the other jars I already had to decide if I even like it. Smells different too.


----------



## 13StepsAhead

Hey Divas  Quick question: What are your favorite moisturizing DCers? I'm talkin' no protein just purely moisturizing; I'll even take the one's that may have given you moisture overload at one point. I'm in the market for a truly moisturizing DCer.


----------



## Golden75

divachyk said:


> It's official, received payment for my WEN listings -- Ginger Pump and Sweet Almond Mint mask. I forgot to list the WEN styling creme so I listed it tonight along with the Pura Smoothies.


 

divachyk - I was gonna list Pura too, but I saw a few listings on there .  Good luck!  

I guess the smell was better than the performance, and without the smell, it don't perform.  I think I'll use all 4 jars of mine as a cowasher as I said before.

IDareT'sHair - that SD is feeling all right as a cowasher!  Imma use it again prob Thurs or Friday, and give you the final verdict.  But right now, my hair feels pretty good .


----------



## Golden75

Eisani - where did you get the polish from again?


----------



## Golden75

Oh my that Entwine is a little high!


----------



## LuvlyRain3

Golden75 none of that stuff looks that good to me and they only come in small sizes. I'm good.

I'm on urbanog.com checking out some of there spring stuff. Where the h3ll did the nice weather go?! It's freezing. I just can't.


----------



## Golden75

Well I got my Claudie cart, I scaled it back, Tea Spritz, Edge Balm (mom), gel.  Thats all I need.  I got conditioners, butters, oils up the yazoo!  

CJ is still on my list, hoping Marsha does a free shipping deal, if so I'll bite.

LuvlyRain3 - It was sooooo cold this a.m.  I know the dog was mad at me for leaving him out so long.  He was just sitting there staring at the front door, instead of his usual roam and stand in the driveway.  Poor baby, mommy sorry


----------



## LuvlyRain3

Golden75 your poor frozen dog. Hope he wasn't to mad at you.


----------



## Golden75

LuvlyRain3 said:


> @Golden75 your poor frozen dog. Hope he wasn't to mad at you.


 
LuvlyRain3 -  Nah, his big arse wasn't too mad, ran straight to the food bowl, as usual, then ran thru the apartment, as usual, then proceeded to jump on me while getting ready for work, as usual, then proceeded to chase the cat, as usual, then ran back to the kitchen for more food and snacks, as usual


----------



## LuvlyRain3

Golden75  i guess its hard to be mad when you have a one-track mind.


----------



## LuvlyRain3

I am itching to buy something and at this point i dont even care what it is. [email protected] i have a problem.


----------



## robot.

13StepsAhead said:


> Hey Divas  Quick question: What are your favorite moisturizing DCers? I'm talkin' no protein just purely moisturizing; I'll even take the one's that may have given you moisture overload at one point. I'm in the market for a truly moisturizing DCer.



the dc from tiiva naturals! i love that stuff  it's really amazing.


----------



## Golden75

LuvlyRain3 said:


> I am itching to buy something and at this point i dont even care what it is. [email protected] i have a problem.


 
LuvlyRain3 - I started to type the same dayum thing!  It's like I'll take anything!  It's a problem... I got about 4 mock carts floating on the innanets: CJ, Claudie, DB, AY, got HH, MD, sneakers, jacket, shoes on my mind


----------



## Golden75

robot. said:


> the dc from tiiva naturals! i love that stuff  it's really amazing.


 
robot. - gotta jar just sitting in the stash, never used it. I'll save that for my first DC when I come up out the kinkies


----------



## LuvlyRain3

Golden75 I'm starting to get the twitch


----------



## Golden75

LuvlyRain3 - shoot, i got it   I will probably hit pay nah on Claudie's, I'm justifying that purchase by getting something for mom 

I will probably get shoes for work, I need some cute & comfy flats, and a lightweight jacket - these will probably take awhile to find something nice, and affordable so I'll be on the lookout for a while. 

After my treadmill workout yesterday, I need a sneaker that has more cushion and can handle a bit more impact.

Oh yeah, and I wanted to get Zumba 2 for my Wii, dang it and I want the balance board.  May be I'll just get the board.

See, Imma mess!  Shoot that floating $300 would help right about now :heated:


----------



## Eisani

Golden75 Hautelook. I took advantage of the Barielle deal.

I bought another blow dryer from the exchange board . I really needed another, I'll see which one I end up giving to dd. I don't like sharing my applieances or products so I'm building her own little stash.

I've been watching yt vids on how to tie scarves/headwraps. I'm going to do some all day dc's for a while.


----------



## Golden75

Eisani - I still need a blow dryer, but I don't plan on using heat for a while.  I am trying to get to APL stretched by Oct   Which dryer did you get?

I haven't been in the NP hauling mood.  I have soooo much.  But I got my 2 Lynderella's yesterday   I want some Layla's off AY, those discount codes will come in handy dandy 

I need to start checking the Tube for those tips too, definitely need some cute scarves for the summer.


----------



## LuvlyRain3

Golden75 im looking at some things off of hautelook and forever21. im going to be dropping some cash on something before the day is over.


----------



## Zaz

I see I've been gone too long, Aveyou sells Jessicurl now? Maybe I'll try her stuff next time they have a sale, lawd knows Jessie never has any sales worth mentioning 

I'm still trying to bring down the stash but it's harder now that I've decided to wear wigs and only do my hair once a week


----------



## Golden75

@Zaz - thats my prob too, I wanna buy, but I don't use nothing! So I'm trying the cowash route and see where that gets me. I plan to stay braided/twisted up in with extention hair, so I really don't use much, except spritz, and oils. Started using light leave ins & creams to moisturize

Well guess I better use some of those butters on my body.


----------



## Eisani

Golden75 Pibbs 3200 twin turbo ceramic dryer.


----------



## Golden75

Imma ask DB when she having a sale


----------



## Priss Pot

Hey, beauties!  I've been m.i.a. lately, but I hope everyone is doing well.

Can I say that I've fallen in absolute love with Kiss My Face Upper Management Gel.  It provides good hold and DOES NOT FLAKE!  It doesn't even "curd" up when mixed with a leave-in.  I couldn't be happier.  I've been using it for my twist-outs lately, and I'm very happy with it.  It doesn't have aloe gel in it, so I'm guessing that's why it doesn't act funky with leave-ins.  If they ever discontinue this gel or change the ingredients, I don't know what I can use to replace it.

Today, I shampooed w/ castile soap, conditioned with Curl Junkie Curl Rehab, detangled, and twisted damp hair into 9 twists using Qhemet CTDG + hemp seed oil as a leave-in, w/ the Upper Management Gel on top.  My hair should be dry by the time I go to bed tonight, so I'll just band my twists before bed and unravel the twists for a twist-out in the a.m. since I have a flight to catch in the morning.


----------



## bronzebomb

I want some Bee Mine Products.

Bee Lovely Daily conditioner
Deja's Hair Milk

Juicy - I love this spray! It's my favorite.

When is Komaza having a sale?  It's almost Easter, did Curl Junkie announce their sale?


----------



## chebaby

chello ladies
today i cleansed with deva no poo, conditioned with honey hemp and did 2 braids with darcys shea butter curl cream sealed in with jbco. tonight im gonna oil my exposed scalp with jbco. im gonna be oiling my scalp every night with it to see if it thickens my hair. i will be sealing with it when i do braids and pre pooing with it.

this weekend i will be buying another 8oz of jbco because i split this bottle with my brother so i only have 4oz and think it will go fast since i plan on using it often.


----------



## chebaby

bronzebomb said:


> I want some Bee Mine Products.
> 
> Bee Lovely Daily conditioner
> Deja's Hair Milk
> 
> Juicy - I love this spray! It's my favorite.
> 
> When is Komaza having a sale? It's almost Easter, did Curl Junkie announce their sale?


 i want to try bee mine dejas hair milk too. i had it once but when i used it it made my hair white white white and i never had a product do that before. so i sold it. but now i want to try it again.


----------



## chebaby

13StepsAhead said:


> Hey Divas  Quick question: What are your favorite moisturizing DCers? I'm talkin' no protein just purely moisturizing; I'll even take the one's that may have given you moisture overload at one point. I'm in the market for a truly moisturizing DCer.


 curl junkie curl rehab and smoothing conditioner
ive gotten moisture overload several times from ssi banana brulee but it has cotton seed protein in it i think. but it gave me moisture overload


----------



## divachyk

Golden75 Oh my, I didn't even realize there were other Pura listings. Oh well. If no one decides to buy, I'll use it and be done with it. Or, give it to a friend of mine to try out. I shipped off my WEN today and whew, $8.32. I took a beating on shipping.


----------



## Shay72

Carol's Daughter is on HSN right now until 7pm. Comes back on at 11pm but of course you can get it on their site too.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75

The one (Trio) I got is:
1 16 ounce Cleansing Conditioner *very nice I might add*
1 16 ounce Intense Deep Conditioner *same consistency as many Sitrinillah or Jasmine* I plan to use both again on Friday

1 8 ounce Moisture Hair Creme *a daily hair moisturizer which is white hair creme*

Haven't tried the hair creme yet, but the other two are great.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72

Shoot!  I wanted to watch that.  I'll try to catch it at 11.  Thanks!

Priss Pot

Chile...Your Make-Up looks Fierce in the Pic.  Oh...Yeah...And Hi!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

Gurl...You were on to something last night. 

Hairitage just said "Jar Of Joe" is going to be put on hold for a while.  Supplier issues.

I am too through.


----------



## Shay72

13StepsAhead
I use Sitrinillah and Shea Moisture's Deep Treatment Masque. I'm actually looking for a new moisturizing dc too. Oh yeah, SM's Purification Masque is .


----------



## natura87

Got some Nubian Heritage. I got the EVOO and Moringa Repair and Extend Hair Butter and the Honey and Black Seed Heat Protect Keratin Spray.



Yesterday I put some KBB on my head to DC and then fell asleep...so i've been using it as a leave in and its alright. It just sucks as a rinseout.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

13StepsAhead My favorites are La Boutique de Fluertzy's DC and SSI avocado


----------



## Golden75

Just got back from pigging out at Ruth Chris Steak House with the fam!  Me & big Bro got chicken  mom says u don't go to a steakhouse & get chicken   I can tell something is bothering BB, I'll talk to him on our lunch break.  Love that me & BB work for the same place.

Anyhoo, moisturized with Claudie braid spray, sealed with Iman. Spritz the dog with SD waterfalls, his arse was stanking  smells much better now 

DB said sale sometime in May 

IDareT'sHair - I might get that NG.  The price is right.  

Mom is excited bout the temple balm, so I'll order Claudie tomorrow.

I think I just need to get some shopping out of my system,  the spurrrrriiittttt is tempting me & winning.  I was do so well


----------



## divachyk

Eisani, oh no on the polish!!! (I'm all late)

chebaby, very pretty pic, lady!

Golden75, I pulled my Pura listing. Didn't even realize the poster has 6 of them for sale. 

IDareT'sHair, have you ever washed your hair 2 days before a TU? Did you burn if so?

curlyhersheygirl, enjoy your trip!


----------



## Eisani

Apparently my nephew is terrified of wigs/weaves . My mom took him to the bss with her today and said as soon as they walked in, he screamed "NANA!" let go of her hand and ran for the door. She said he was hysterical. I think his other grandma has scared him. I heard her threaten to take her wig off one day if he didn't stop crying . He's not old enough yet to realize not everybody looks like his maternal granny when they take off their hair. Hell, she's beat WITH the hair. Just sayin.

Still no word from Hautelook. Calling tomorrow, and I won't be nice.

13StepsAhead for moisture, I say go for CJ Curl Rehab. I have plenty others, but if I could only have one,this would definitely be the one.


----------



## Eisani

I wanna buy some scarves or ethnic printed fabric for headwraps. I want! I need! No clue where to look for ethnic fabrics reasonably priced, so maybe I'll just hit the fabric store. Caribbean festival on Saturday, I'm sure there will be some vendors there with something I can use.


----------



## Ltown

Good Morning ladies!

I got my box of hv samples which is a sample of almost everything she sales. Its small pouches and depending on hair length you may get 2 uses out of each.  
IDareT'sHair, so hairtage out of joe I'm glad I got the small jar to try out. So I wonder if it's a base and folks buying it out?  I'm looking forward to getting my triggar today!

Thank you ladies for the comments and love on my albums, I have come a long way from those burned edges, someone ask me did I have the same in the back but I didn't on my edges but I lose 4" of hair back there. thank you.


----------



## 13StepsAhead

Thanks Ladies for all of your replies. I think I have a few  of those DCers in my stash. I'll be sure to tell my mom to bring 1 or two when she comes next week.


----------



## Golden75

Morning ladies! Bout to hit pay nah on Claudie's . Then hold out for DB in May, hope this don't turn into a QB thang . By then I should have knocked some things out 

@divachyk - Yeh, she has a lot posted, and I know I saw another posting for Pura.

@Ltown - I was thinking boom boom ba doom base too on HH, but didn't want to say it  Let me eh, dissect her ingredients and see what I come up with 

Well I not a base per se, but you can get some coffee butter. I was going to get this one and mix it up, she has coconut oil, castor, rosemary, and coffee bean extract. I may still get this

http://www.organic-creations.com/servlet/the-Butters-cln-Coffee/Categories

Just ordered 1/2 pound of coffee butter, Unscented base extra rich (Jasmine's used the reg base, extra rich as Wheat Germ Oil ) and some 2oz jars.


----------



## Golden75

Hit pay nah on Claudie's!  I feel sooooo much better


----------



## Golden75

Just hit pay nah on Trigger  15% is still on til 3/31. Got 16oz in featherweight. 

I wonder if Oyin will have a sale, but if I get another Kyra I can use that for cowashing and not ration my lil bottle, we'll see what discount + shipping look like. I'm a mess, but I'm happy 

This is what happens on pay day, and all your work is completed, shopping


----------



## mkd

Anyone interested in swapping a brand new/never used ms jessie's curly meringue for something?


----------



## bronzebomb

Has anyone ever tried the Hydratherma Naturals Daily Moisturizing Growth Lotion?  I'm thing about breaking my no-buy to purchase it.


----------



## Golden75

Trigger shipped   Now that is fast!


----------



## natura87

Golden75 said:


> Just hit pay nah on Trigger  15% is still on til 3/31. Got 16oz in featherweight.
> 
> I wonder if Oyin will have a sale, but if I get another Kyra I can use that for cowashing and not ration my lil bottle, we'll see what discount + shipping look like. I'm a mess, but I'm happy
> 
> This is what happens on pay day, and all your work is completed, shopping



Oyin just had one yesterday. 20 % off.


----------



## Golden75

natura87 said:


> Oyin just had one yesterday. 20 % off.


 
@natura87 - For one day? That's it? Who knew and ain't say nothing? I need to friend them on FB.
 :heated:


----------



## Eisani

Golden75 Organic Creations' shipping is high as sh!t. They had some bases I wanted to order but when I saw the shipping I clicked on that X in the corner.

I can't believe today is my 1 year anniversary at this job! My boss bought me flowers, took me to lunch and gave me a nice thank you card with a nice monetary gift. She didn't have to do that, especially since corporate doesn't give anything for 1 year lol. She's so stinkin sweet.


----------



## natura87

Built my hair priduct cabinet last night.  Its "Espresso" in color and soo purty. It doesnt hold all of mmy produts but it holds a good amount. 

My hair right now is so low maintenance....almost too low maintenance. I get that that is the point of low manipulation protective styles but at the same time i have been fighting the urge to play in my hair. I am inching towards BSL stretched but I am nearing the top my neck when kinky curly. Yup shrinkage is that serious round these parts. I might untwist the back for a few days just to do something to it.


----------



## Golden75

Eisani said:


> @Golden75 Organic Creations' shipping is high as sh!t. They had some bases I wanted to order but when I saw the shipping I clicked on that X in the corner.
> 
> I can't believe today is my 1 year anniversary at this job! My boss bought me flowers, took me to lunch and gave me a nice thank you card with a nice monetary gift. She didn't have to do that, especially since corporate doesn't give anything for 1 year lol. She's so stinkin sweet.


 
Eisani - Wasn't too bad, considering. It was about $10 and that was for the $14 base 32oz, that some folks charge $14+ for 8oz  and the 1/2 pound coffee butter.  

Happy Anniversary!  Nice to be acknowledged


----------



## chebaby

chello ladies
i got my package from T today along with my silk dreams package but i havent looked in the boxes yet.
im gonna use the silk dreams this weekend. im not sure which ones but i know im using something from the line.

also i think tomorrow imma go get me some darcys cleansing cream, darcys avocado twisting cream and qhemet cocoa ghee.


----------



## Shay72

Bought some Shea Moisture from Target but only body stuff. I love their body washes. I bought three I don't even remember how long ago and I'm only on the 2nd one. I bought 3 more today. I also picked up their shea butter. I like the consistency and the scent. It is frankincense & myrrh.


----------



## Eisani

Golden75 I went and looked and it wasn't them with that high *** shipping, it was Essential Wholesale.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ltown Golden75

No, I don't think HH "Jar Of Joe" is a base.  She was either having issues with her Coffee Butter or Coffee Oil or Coffee Extract Supplier.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

Glad it came. 

I sent the MHC back so we can both oooo & aaahhh about how much we love Buttery Soy this Fall/Winter......

OT:  My Pointy-Tipped bottles arrived today.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Eisani said:


> I can't believe today is my 1 year anniversary at this job! *My boss bought me flowers, took me to lunch and gave me a nice thank you card with a nice monetary gift. She didn't have to do that, especially since corporate doesn't give anything for 1 year lol. She's so stinkin sweet.*


 
Eisani

Gurl...You are Blessed.  All I got is a Chitlin'-Head I can't stand.  

Count your Blessings.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Glad it came.
> 
> I sent the MHC back so we can both oooo & aaahhh about how much we love Buttery Soy this Fall/Winter......
> 
> OT: My Pointy-Tipped bottles arrived today.


 you sent the buttery soy back lol. thats funny you told me because i havent had the time to open it.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Ltown @Golden75
> 
> No, I don't think HH "Jar Of Joe" is a base. She was either having issues with her Coffee Butter or Coffee Oil or Coffee Extract Supplier.


 speaking of jar of joe i was tempted to use my bask java bean and honey balm last night. it smells so stankin good
imma be sticking with castor oil for a while though.

my two braids are holding up and looking good. imma leave it like this for tomorrow too.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

I did. 

Because I have a Jar.  And I know you Lurves it too!

Ltown  Did your box arrive?  I mailed them togever?


----------



## Ltown

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> I did.
> 
> Because I have a Jar. And I know you Lurves it too!
> 
> @Ltown Did your box arrive? I mailed them togever?


IDareT'sHair, no box today I'm surprise because it only takes 2 days.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> I did.
> 
> Because I have a Jar. And I know you Lurves it too!
> 
> @Ltown Did your box arrive? I mailed them togever?


 i do love it ill use it on my buns or when i go back to braid outs.


----------



## Eisani

Nothing from HV yet. That's my last outstanding package. I'm going to pounce on Kyra's- maybe. That Hemp is doing me right, but I need to use up some stuff. I went thru and pulled out things that are open to use up. I threw a lot away too. Oh well, time to purge.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ltown

Oh well...maybe tomorrow.erplexed


----------



## LuvlyRain3

I still haven't bought anything. I trying to hold out for the Easter sales. It's getting harder but I bought a nice pair of training sneakers. That should hold me over.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

I can't wait for your review of SD's.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I think these Satin Caps might do the trick at allievating that pressure I was putting on my sides with the double-tied Du-rags/Night Scarves.

Hopefully, things on the one side will improve quickly. 

I'm Left-Handed so my right side is jacked.

Fell asleep last night and _totally_ missed CD.  I wonder if there were any good buys?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@chebaby

Well I just looked on HSN.com 

I made out on that last sale, because the BV Trio was $26.50 *although i didn't want the 'poo* and now that same Trio is $34.50.

The Chocolate Trio was $42.00. The only deal I would consider is the Monoi Repair 2 Pk for $25.00. But they are only 4 ounces. That ain't no KBB LL's.

And I hate Gardenia. So, let me wait on Kyra 'nem.

ETA: I took my trash out.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> I can't wait for your review of SD's.


 i cant wait to use it on sunday i might even co wash with one of the deep conditioners on saturday lol.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Well I just looked on HSN.com
> 
> I made out on that last sale, because the BV Trio was $26.50 *although i didn't want the 'poo* and now that same Trio is $34.50.
> 
> The Chocolate Trio was $42.00. The only deal I would consider is the Monoi Repair 2 Pk for $25.00. But they are only 4 ounces. That ain't no KBB LL's.
> 
> And I hate Gardenia. So, let me wait on Kyra 'nem.
> 
> ETA: I took my trash out.


 lmao @ they aint no  kbb. thats true cause kbb and cj are the only pricey conditioners i buy.
yea you did make out on that cd deal lucky you. 
i still want to try that monoi deep conditioner but every time i go to buy it i back away.

yea imma wait on kyra nem too

what i will say is we should go back on a no buy i plan on buying something tomorrow(some darycs stuff) but after that im done


----------



## chebaby

lol @ T taking out the trash. is criminal minds on?
i always miss it


----------



## divachyk

Prayer request ladies -- Today we learned dh has a lump on his prostate. We are awaiting the referral to urology. Prayerfully it is nothing. I am not really worried about my hair right now. Had an appt for a TU on tomorrow but I postponed it. Got bigger fish to fry.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

divachyk

Praying for DH.  Errthang gone be alright.  ((Hugs))


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

Gurl...it comes on at Nine.  

Yeah, I wish it was either 2 Tui's or 2 BV's, but I ain't givin' no durn CD $25.00 for 2 4 ounce Jars of conditioners.  

That's for MD, KBB, BM, DB, AV Ashlii Amala and folks like that.

And I hate the smell of Gardenia.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Gurl...it comes on at Nine.
> 
> Yeah, I wish it was either 2 Tui's or 2 BV's, but I ain't givin' no durn CD $25.00 for 2 4 ounce Jars of conditioners.
> 
> That's for MD, KBB, BM, DB, AV Ashlii Amala and folks like that.
> 
> And I hate the smell of Gardenia.


 you know i hate when companies sale 4oz jars. i dont want no darn 4oz jar even if its cheap. i need 8oz or more.

the curl junkie gardenia coconut scent is actually nice. but usually im like you, i dont like it.

tell me why i want that AV power oasis butter


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> you know i hate when companies sale 4oz jars. i dont want no darn 4oz jar even if its cheap. i need 8oz or more.
> 
> the curl junkie gardenia coconut scent is actually nice. but usually im like you, i dont like it.
> 
> *tell me why i want that AV power oasis butter*


 
@chebaby 

That's the one I have in my Freezer. I can't wait to try it. 

That's the Fruit Cocktail one right?

And the scent wasn't overly powerful. Remember, we were worried about that?

I don't know why I stuck that in the Freezer

Yes, I have had CJ Gardenia Coconut (by mistake) and you're right it doesn't smell bad. 

I prefer the Strawberry Ice Creme tho'.

I'm afraid CD would just go overboard with Gardenia. (Like she ain't got no sense).


----------



## Brownie518

Hi, ladies. I'm home sick as a dog. I think I have a sinus infection and/or bronchitis. I'll be going to the doctor first thing in the morning. 


divachyk - prayers for DH.


----------



## Brownie518

I don't like the smell of CD Chocolat...at all. Monoi, either, but I love both conditioners.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> That's the one I have in my Freezer. I can't wait to try it.
> 
> That's the Fruit Cocktail one right?
> 
> And the scent wasn't overly powerful. Remember, we were worried about that?
> 
> I don't know why I stuck that in the Freezer
> 
> Yes, I have had CJ Gardenia Coconut (by mistake) and you're right it doesn't smell bad.
> 
> I prefer the Strawberry Ice Creme tho'.
> 
> I'm afraid CD would just go overboard with Gardenia. (Like she ain't got no sense).


 yea thats the one(fruit cocktail). i saw a really good review of it on yt and now i want it. from the video it looked more like a cream than it did a butter like the rest of her moisturizers. i wish my bss sold it.

you know cd would go overboard with the smell, she always does
i love cd but sometimes its like she aint got no nose.


----------



## chebaby

Brownie518 said:


> I don't like the smell of CD Chocolat...at all. Monoi, either, but I love both conditioners.


 hey brownie, i hope you feel better.
i have the cd monoi conditioner but i only used it once and dont remember what i thought of it.


----------



## Brownie518

Thanks, che.

I think we should go back on the no buy, too...after I order my Claudie's, though  I have to peruse the site, see what all I want. 

I used up an Njoi Green Tea Hair Creme, and I'm so glad I have a backup.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair

What you doin', lady?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

Feel Better Ms. B!



:blowkiss:


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518

*cough* wondering if I should email Kyra and remind her of that Sale.

Eatin' Hummus and Organic Blue Nacho Chips.

Watchin' Criminal Minds....

My Naturelle Grow Trio Shipped yesterday.


----------



## Eisani

divachyk definitely praying it's nothing.

Just left Target, had to pick up some things for dd. She's going to Myrtle Beach with her dad for spring break . I do not like her being that far away from me. What am I gonna do when she goes to college?


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> Brownie518
> 
> *cough* wondering if I should email Kyra and remind her of that Sale.
> 
> Eatin' Hummus and Organic Blue Nacho Chips.


IDareT'sHair



You probably already did email Kyra... Right? 

Oh, my Hairveda shipped.


----------



## chebaby

yea email kyra tell her dont forget lmao.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby Brownie518

I haven't yet....Lemme go do that right now.....


----------



## Zaz

Not sure if it's been posted but Aveyou has a free shipping to the end of Friday deal. Use coupon code: *SPRINGSHIP12*
this is making that Tooshea and WDT even more tempting


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> Brownie518
> 
> Feel Better Ms. B!
> 
> 
> 
> :blowkiss:



Thanks, T. 
This fever is killin me and I can't sleep at all.  I want to wash my hair ...and buy something.


----------



## chebaby

i think imma try a twist out this weekend. i hate trying styles cause if it come out a mess then i have to condition and style all over again.
but my hair is longer now, hopefully thicker now and im watching videos to brush me up on technique lol.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

Did you check the Hits N Miss Thread?  I mentioned you over there.  Please go there.

Thanks


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Zaz

And that DevaCurl No Poo!

SMH.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

Should you be washing your Hair?   

I know this is your night!

*Notice I didn't say nuffin' about buyin' somethin'*


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

So, what Camille Rose products are you likin'?

Now that I think of it....Yeah....You been Haulin' Your behind off.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> Brownie518
> 
> Should you be washing your Hair?
> 
> I know this is your night!
> 
> *Notice I didn't say nuffin' about buyin' somethin'*



IDareT'sHair

Nah, girl, I can't wash it. My ears are hurting, too.  I'll have to wait on that. 

 yeah i sure did notice you didn't mention the buyin...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> @IDareT'sHair
> 
> Nah, girl, I can't wash it. My ears are hurting, too.  I'll have to wait on that.
> 
> *yeah i sure did notice you didn't mention the buyin...*


 
@Brownie518

I'm always down for this right here.

But the hair washing while you're sick as a dog....um....not so much.

Rest & take it easy. And Lawd NO..._Scalp Massages_ tonight.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> I'm always down for this right here.
> 
> But the hair washing while you're sick as a dog....um....not so much.
> 
> Rest & take it easy. *And Lawd NO...Scalp Massages tonight*.






Yeah, I know, no scalp massages


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *Yeah, I know, no scalp massages*


 
Brownie518

Hmp  You know how Ya'll Do.  Might be tryna' sneak one in.


----------



## Ltown

divachyk, praying for you and hubby.  Brownie518, hope you feel better.


----------



## chebaby

ooooohhhhhh this lil fat muthafluffer at my job is on my **** list. because i dont want to date him he threw me under the bus. i am so pissed i could drop kick his ***.
i dont like these fake arse people. i just found out everything that happened and he straight threw me under the bus and then turned around and lied to me.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> So, what Camille Rose products are you likin'?
> 
> Now that I think of it....Yeah....You been Haulin' Your behind off.


 so far i like the moisture butter. i dont think i like the deep conditioner so far. at least not on dry hair but i will be using it on wet hair to see if i like that better.


----------



## mkd

divachyk, praying for your dh.  I hope it's nothing.


----------



## divachyk

Brownie518, feel better.
Eisani, you're such a good mommy.

Thanks ladies for the prayers.


----------



## chebaby

for you and hubby divachyk.


----------



## Ltown

Good Morning!

The weather is on/off warm, cool.  

Aveyou free shipping until 3/30 code:springship12


----------



## bronzebomb

divachyk said:
			
		

> Prayer request ladies -- Today we learned dh has a lump on his prostate. We are awaiting the referral to urology. Prayerfully it is nothing. I am not really worried about my hair right now. Had an appt for a TU on tomorrow but I postponed it. Got bigger fish to fry.



Woke up thinking about you!   My prayers to you and your husband


----------



## Golden75

Eisani said:


> @Golden75 I went and looked and it wasn't them with that high *** shipping, it was Essential Wholesale.


 
@Eisani - yes they are really high, and there is a lot of things I want to try from them.


----------



## Golden75

LuvlyRain3 - what trainers did you get?  I've been looking at Nike Tailwind.  The sneakers are bought are ok, but I feel like I definitely need a bit more cushion for running.


----------



## Golden75

I think with AveYou can only use one discount.  So if you have a $$ or % off and use free ship, you may lose the other.  I mean how they offering free ship if they ship for $1 any way, unless that has changed.


----------



## LuvlyRain3

Golden75 I got a pair ofNike free tr fit 2.






I've wanted them for a while and found some good deals on ebates.

Yeah aveyou got some nerve. They have much better discounts floating around. And they're still offering $1 shipping .


----------



## Golden75

LuvlyRain3 - Thanks, those are similar to the ones I have.


----------



## Shay72

divachyk
You and your husband are in my thoughts.

At the airport now headed to Atlanta.Trying to decide if I want to go to Sage.Can they ship even if you are in store ? I'm not trying to pay extra for heavy luggage.


----------



## bronzebomb

I just purchased 1 thing from Aveyou.com (HydraThema Natural Growth Lotion)  Since the Hydratherma naturals was only offering 15% discount it was cheaper to order from aveyou.com and get free shipping.

I'm still waiting on Uncle Funky's Daughter.  I decided to pass on the Curl Junkie for Easter.  I hope Miss Jessie's hurries with their new arrivals.

Also waiting on a sale from Halley's Curls, Extensions Plus, or ONYC.  Once I purchase the hair, I'll get on the waiting for Reniece or Breon to open slots for weave installation appointments.  If all else fails, I'll go to Tamika Bell in Atlanta this summer (before the cruise)


----------



## LuvlyRain3

divachyk just saw your post. Definitely praying for you and yours. I work in a hospital and I have seen these situations have the simplest of explanations so stay positive.


----------



## chebaby

chello ladies
im still finding out about how this fat sonofahoe turned on me at work im so pissed right now.
anyway i got my silk dreams yesterday and everything looks and smells so good. im actually surprised i cant wait to try this stuff. i think imma try the mocha silk infusion first

T, thanx for the package you are too sweet. imm tear that cocoaaloe up lol.

then i went to the bss today and i thought they sold moptop but i didnt see it in there so i got the darcys curl cream gel or whatever its called, the cleanisng cream which looks more like a thick leave in, the avocado and honey twisting cream and qhemet detangling ghee.


----------



## LuvlyRain3

So I think I'm getting sick *cough cough* too sick to go to work ....... Yayy!! 4 day weekend!!!


----------



## Raspberry

I washed with SD Whip My Hair and followed up with SD Vanilla Silk Cream this morning ... that was a winning combo  

I dunno why I set myself up washing in the morning knowing I'll probably break out the blow dryer ... I think I want a new blow dryer.. I was tryin to be satisfied with my Revlon cheapie but it keeps a lot of noise and the pricier ones look so pretty


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

divachyk I'll be keeping you and your DH in my prayers.

Does anyone know where I can purchase Nafy spring twist hair?


----------



## bronzebomb

curlyhersheygirl I only saw it on eBay.  I ended up with Eon Spring Twists hair


----------



## chebaby

oh and i noticed most of silk dreams conditioners have protein in them


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

bronzebomb said:
			
		

> curlyhersheygirl I only saw it on eBay.  I ended up with Eon Spring Twists hair



bronzebomb Was that one easy to work with?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My Naturelle Grow arrived today.  Everything smells wonderful.  

I got one of the Cleansing Conditioners in "Herbal" which smells very nice and non-herbal.

Ltown

Did your envelope come?  I'm starting to get worried?erplexed


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl

Did you get anything from AveYou Free shipping?

I should go look


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *oh and i noticed most of silk dreams conditioners have protein in them*


 
@chebaby

I still have the Shea-What and the Mocha Silk to try out. I need to start on those 2 soon.

Someone said they were 'doubtful' if there would be an Easter discount. Imma hold out for one.....

ETA:  Sent that email to Kyra.  She probably thankin' _"I wish that woman would leave me alone"_.....


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> I still have the Shea-What and the Mocha Silk to try out. I need to start on those 2 soon.
> 
> Someone said they were 'doubtful' if there would be an Easter discount. Imma hold out for one.....
> 
> ETA: Sent that email to Kyra. She probably thankin' _*"I wish that woman would leave me alone"*_.....


 @ the bolded, she will get used to it

i hope she has a discount too because even though i havent used anything yet i have a feeling based on the texture im gonna love it.
everything except the mocha is so thick. the she what looks like a daily cream moisturizer.


----------



## chebaby

just found out that bss i be going to that i thought was owned by ethiopians is really owned by koreans.


----------



## mkd

I think I am going to some cj coco cream light from aveyou.  I only have half a bottle and i think I need more.  I took a pic of my wash and go today.  i am going to put it up for a few minutes.  My face looks tired and busted though.  I have to start getting more sleep.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@mkd

MK Gurl...You Looks like a Million Bucks. 

You & Your Curls look insanely gorgeous.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Carol's Daughter is on HSN.


----------



## chebaby

mkd, your wash and go is niiiiccceeee i love it.


----------



## Ltown

IDareT'sHair said:


> My Naturelle Grow arrived today.  Everything smells wonderful.
> 
> I got one of the Cleansing Conditioners in "Herbal" which smells very nice and non-herbal.
> 
> Ltown
> 
> Did your envelope come?  I'm starting to get worried?erplexed




IDareT'sHair, i just got home the package is here and thanks for the trigger and extra hh.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ltown said:


> @IDareT'sHair, i just got home the package is here and thanks for the trigger and extra hh.


 

Ltown

Great Glad it came!  Enjoy! 

I filled the bottle up to the very top, so don't open it to try to smell it or it's going to leak.

Squirt on your finger.


----------



## Ltown

mkd said:


> I think I am going to some cj coco cream light from aveyou.  I only have half a bottle and i think I need more.  I took a pic of my wash and go today.  i am going to put it up for a few minutes.  My face looks tired and busted though.  I have to start getting more sleep.



mkd, your curls are popping, and you are cute!


----------



## mkd

Thank you IDareT'sHair, chebaby, Ltown!


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

mkd You look great. That wash and go is poppin

IDareT'sHair I didn't get anything from aveyou; I'm waiting on kyra's sale I need to get more of that moisturizer you sent me and try the conditioner too


----------



## chebaby

i know i said i was done but im looking to see what else i can buy


----------



## mkd

Thank you curlyhersheygirl!


----------



## mkd

chebaby, do you like the deva loo poo or no poo better?  If I order from aveyou, I will get one of them.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

mkd

No Poo.


----------



## Brownie518

mkd - you look great, girl!! Them curls is poppin!!!! 

What's going on, ladies? I'm feeling much better but I still can't wash so I just moisturized and called it a day. 

Since Trigga is still 15% until Saturday, I'm going to order a bottle of the lighter version, see how that one is.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

I'm tryna' talk myself out of gettin' another bottle.....


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> Brownie518
> 
> I'm tryna' talk myself out of gettin' another bottle.....



IDareT'sHair

Good luck with that, girl... I tried that myself but....you know how it goes.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Waiting On:

Claudie
Hairitage Hydrations

Tis All


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> @IDareT'sHair
> 
> *Good luck with that, girl*... I tried that myself but....you know how it goes.


 

@Brownie518

Imma gone & wait on Po' Kyra nem. _*takin' foreva' & a day*_

I have that 32 ounce bottle and 1/2 of a 16 ounce, so Imma pass. *for now*


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Lawd where in the World is beautyaddict1913 ? On a Cruise ?


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> Carol's Daughter is on HSN.


IDareT'sHair

Pffftt...she needs more 'Event Prices.' 

T, did you get an email about HTN 15%?


----------



## Golden75

curlyhersheygirl said:


> @divachyk I'll be keeping you and your DH in my prayers.
> 
> Does anyone know where I can purchase Nafy spring twist hair?


 
curlyhersheygirl - I'll pm you the email address I used.  I hope I still have and it's a good address.  I think it was $8 or $10 per pack, shipping was pretty cheap, and I think he shipped next day.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> @IDareT'sHair
> 
> Pffftt...she needs more 'Event Prices.'
> 
> *T, did you get an email about HTN 15%?*


 
@Brownie518

No. Was that on her site or AveYou?  

I don't need any of that, but I could be tempted.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> No. Was that on her site or AveYou?
> 
> I don't need any of that, but I could be tempted.


IDareT'sHair

On her site. I didn't get an email, either. I have enough for now so I'll try and pass on it  I could use a Protein leave in but I'll wait.

I'm only waiting on Hairveda. After tonight, it will be Hairveda, Trigger, and Claudie's.


----------



## JeterCrazed

I haven't posted in this thread in forever. This month, I've used up...

Belegenza RoMANce Deep Cond
Philosophy Animal Cracker Shampoo, Body Wash, Bubble Bath
Aubrey White Camellia Cond
Ojon Restorative Hair Cleanser
Aubrey Blue Green Algae Cond Mask

Last month, I bought...

Belegenza GrowOut Shampoo
Belegenza EnCore Leave in
WEN Pumpkin

This month, I bought....
Aubrey Honeysuckle Rose Cond 
(well, actually, the cashier forgot to ring it up, so, really, I didn't buy anything. )

Belegenza is my new boo. 

Sent from my Inspire HD using LHCF


----------



## Golden75

Finished SD Destination Hydration.  Hair feels nice, will top it off with Nourish once it dries a bit.  Need to figure out what I will use next.  Whatever it is I'll be rotating with Elucence MB, I got a ton of that stuff!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

Yeah, I looked.  I could use another Protein Leave-In and another Protein Amino DC'er.  

I won't get them thougherplexed


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75


I'm really close to finishing up:

1 Claudie Mango Conditioner *1 back up* (Won't replace when finished)
1 Claudie Iman Butter *back ups*
1 Hairitage Hydrations Sprout *just ordered 1 back up*


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Golden75 said:
			
		

> curlyhersheygirl - I'll pm you the email address I used.  I hope I still have and it's a good address.  I think it was $8 or $10 per pack, shipping was pretty cheap, and I think he shipped next day.



Golden75  Thanks a lot


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Golden75
> 
> 
> I'm really close to finishing up:
> 
> 1 Claudie Mango Conditioner *1 back up* (Won't replace when finished)
> 1 Claudie Iman Butter *back ups*
> 1 Hairitage Hydrations Sprout *just ordered 1 back up*


 
IDareT'sHair - Oh, no backups for me!  Forgot to add that.  



curlyhersheygirl said:


> @Golden75 Thanks a lot


 
curlyhersheygirl - no problem. PM already sent! Just email what you want, and they will let you know if in stock, so have a backup, at least thats what we did when I ordered, then I think he sent me a paypal invoice.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@chebaby @Brownie518

It's Ya'll fault about my HTN Addiction.  

Ya'll Tag-Teamed me on that one.

Ms. B sent me something & then Che sent me something else and I was all messed up after that.

Before that, I wasn't even thinking about no HTN.

Ya'lls a BAD Influence.


----------



## JeterCrazed

On the chopping block to finish next month...

Aubrey GBP Rosemary Peppermint 
Shea Moisture Recon Elixir
Jasmine Henna Fluff Ease

Sent from my Inspire HD using LHCF


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair

You bought some HTN? Hmmm..?


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby @Brownie518
> 
> It's Ya'll fault about my HTN Addiction.
> 
> Ya'll Tag-Teamed me on that one.
> 
> Ms. B sent me something & then Che sent me something else and I was all messed up after that.
> 
> Before that, I wasn't even thinking about no HTN.
> 
> Ya'lls a BAD Influence.


 you was messed up before we sent you that stuff you know you was thinking about it lmao.
even though im not checkin for HTN like that i must say her stupid sales gets under my skin lol.


----------



## Brownie518

chebaby said:


> you was messed up before we sent you that stuff you know you was thinking about it lmao.
> even though im not checkin for HTN like that* i must say her stupid sales gets under my skin* lol.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *You bought some HTN? Hmmm..?*


 
Brownie518

Nah  I meant ya'll started me on that durn HTN.  



chebaby said:


> you was messed up before we sent you that stuff you know you was thinking about it lmao.
> even though im not checkin for HTN like that *i must say her stupid sales gets under my skin lol.*


 
chebaby  Yeah, it's probably a Typo.  It's really either 1% or 5%



Brownie518 said:


>


 
And I was NOT Messed Up!


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> Nah I meant ya'll started me on that durn HTN.
> 
> 
> 
> @chebaby *Yeah, it's probably a Typo. It's really either 1% or 5%*
> 
> 
> 
> *And I was NOT Messed Up*!


  1% or 5% sounds more like it


yes you were


----------



## bronzebomb

mkd said:


> I think I am going to some cj coco cream light from aveyou. I only have half a bottle and i think I need more. I took a pic of my wash and go today. i am going to put it up for a few minutes. My face looks tired and busted though. I have to start getting more sleep.


 
girl, your eyes are really exotical (Flava FLav  I didn't even notice your hair



curlyhersheygirl said:


> @bronzebomb Was that one easy to work with?


 
yes. very and curls on it's own,

IDareT'sHair - a cruise???  did she say she was going on vacation?

I ordered from Aveyou.com.  I hope I like the Hydrathermal Naturals Growth lotion.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *1% or 5% sounds more like it*


 
chebaby

.......erplexed


----------



## IDareT'sHair

bronzebomb

Nah...but she been missin' for a minute.

beautyaddict1913  Beauty....Where you at?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518

I can't wait to try Saravun Broccoli Creme. I still haven't tried that out yet. It looks good.

If I can get up offa' Trigga' I might be able to get something else done.

I might jump on Claudie Iman & Claudie Temple Balm for a minute.


----------



## mkd

I have my aveyou cart ready.  I am going to get cj coco light, smoothing lotion, and deva no poo.


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair said:
			
		

> bronzebomb
> 
> Nah...but she been missin' for a minute.
> 
> beautyaddict1913  Beauty....Where you at?



IDareT'sHair - I think Beauty did say cruise.  Didn't she get a weave for it? 

I seriously remember too much.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

mkd

Nice list mk! 

I haven't went out there on Ave You.  Cause I know I'd end up making a Cart.

I'd get:

1 Donna Marie Super Buttercreme
1 Liter Deva Curl No Poo
1 HTN Amino Protein DC
1 HTN Protein Leave-In


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75 said:


> *I think Beauty did say cruise. Didn't she get a weave for it? *
> 
> *I seriously remember too much.*


 
Golden75

WOW!  If she did...I'm really happy for her!

Hmp. 

Lawd...maybe she did!


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> mkd
> 
> Nice list mk!
> 
> I haven't went out there on Ave You.  Cause I know I'd end up making a Cart.
> 
> I'd get:
> 
> 1 Donna Marie Super Buttercreme
> 1 Liter Deva Curl No Poo
> 1 HTN Amino Protein DC
> 1 HTN Protein Leave-In



IDareT'sHair

Hmph, looks like your 'cart' is all set!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *Hmph, looks like your 'cart' is all set!*


 

Brownie518

Hush Girl.

I have: 

2-3 DM Super Butter Cremes
2 HTN Protein DC'ers
2 HTN Protein Leave-Ins

The only thing I really could get that I don't have is that No Poo Stuff. 

So, Imma pass.


----------



## chebaby

Brownie518 said:


> @IDareT'sHair
> 
> Hmph, looks like your 'cart' is all set!


 dont it look that way


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I think Imma stay on Claudie Iman & Claudie Temple Balm for a while after tomorrow's Wash Day.

But I know I'll end up throwing Trigga' in the mix somewhere. And (Jar Of Joe)


----------



## chebaby

mkd said:


> @chebaby, do you like the deva loo poo or no poo better? If I order from aveyou, I will get one of them.


 mkd, ive never tried the low poo only the no poo which i love. it doesnt suds at all and it leaves my hair nice and soft

i dont know how im just now seeing this post


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *dont it look that way*


 

Brownie518 chebaby

You and Brownie need to Hush. 

Boff of Ya'll been Haulin' like there's no tomorrow. 

Especially you Che.

I ain't gettin' nothing else until Kyra nem


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518 @chebaby
> 
> You and Brownie need to Hush.
> 
> Boff of Ya'll been Haulin' like there's no tomorrow.
> 
> Especially you Che.
> 
> *I ain't gettin' nothing else until Kyra nem*


  i have been hauling huh? 

i said the same thing and we see how that ended up


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I can't wait to do my hair tomorrow.  I need to Henna. 

It will depend if I can slip out the back door early tomorrow...

_*i'm gone shole try*_


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *i said the same thing and we see how that ended up*


 
chebaby

Don't say that Che.  Imma try.


----------



## mkd

I think I am about to wear wash and goes for the next five months or so.  I want a roller setting break.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> I can't wait to do my hair tomorrow.* I need to Henna.*
> 
> It will depend if I can slip out the back door early tomorrow...
> 
> _*i'm gone shole try*_


 i love henna go on and slip out the back door


IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Don't say that Che. Imma try.


 you can do it


----------



## Eisani

I missed the pitchas? Damn. I've been getting dd situated. Got her hair braided for her trip and helped her pack. Now she doesn't want to go . I won't make her if she doesn't want to. I'm a firm believer in following your first mind.


----------



## 13StepsAhead

Hey Divas I have a quick vent:

I'm so sad and discouraged. I've been struggling with my hair since I came to switzerland dryness, breakage, excessive shedding, excessive tangling, you name it.

So last night i was looking at my hair and was like why is this side so thin compared to the other and i started to examine my hair more closely and I have serious breakage/balding in one area. It looks so bad and I just don't know what to do.

I've been so worried about retaining length and reaching BSL that I did not pay attention to what was going on with my sides. I knew there was a lot of shedding, but I didn't know it was this bad. This is my first major setback and I just don't know what to do

Thanks for listening/reading ladies


----------



## chebaby

13StepsAhead said:


> Hey Divas I have a quick vent:
> 
> I'm so sad and discouraged. I've been struggling with my hair since I came to switzerland dryness, breakage, excessive shedding, excessive tangling, you name it.
> 
> So last night i was looking at my hair and was like why is this side so thin compared to the other and i started to examine my hair more closely and I have serious breakage/balding in one area. It looks so bad and I just don't know what to do.
> 
> I've been so worried about retaining length and reaching BSL that I did not pay attention to what was going on with my sides. I knew there was a lot of shedding, but I didn't know it was this bad. This is my first major setback and I just don't know what to do
> 
> Thanks for listening/reading ladies


im sorry about your set back. you have wigs with you right? wash and deep condition, slather your hair in leave in and seal it in with a butter or a heavy oil, rub your scalp with castor oil, braid your hair and wear a wig. just put your hair away and keep your scalp and ends moisturized. itll be back in no time


----------



## divachyk

13StepsAhead,  
I am very sorry you're having this issue. Maybe some of the ladies can chime in on how to recover those ares.


----------



## 13StepsAhead

Thanks divachyk and chebaby.

I'm definately going to conrow and put it up for a while. This is the first time something like this has ever happened to me.


----------



## divachyk

13StepsAhead said:
			
		

> Thanks divachyk and chebaby.
> 
> I'm definately going to conrow and put it up for a while. This is the first time something like this has ever happened to me.


13StepsAheadI will be cutting about 2 inches myself because of a thin hemline. I definitely know how frustrating it is. The way mine has thinned really leaves me with no other choice but to cut. I will likely cut an inch at a time because I am chicken. Have you identified what might have caused the breakage, shedding and/or thinning?


----------



## 13StepsAhead

divachyk I honestly think its the hard water. I did purchase a filter, but I'm not sure I got the right kind I think the one I purchased takes out more chlorine than the mineral deposits. And maybe some stress; sometimes it get a little tough being so far away from home. Other than that I really don't know what it could be. I'm not doing anything different than I would do at home.


----------



## mkd

Eisani, I took it down because I feel paranoid about having my pic up for some reason and i looked crazy in the face, I will put it back up for you when I get home or PM it to you. 

Brownie518, I forgot to say thank you for the compliment last night!


----------



## Golden75

mkd said:


> @Eisani, I took it down because I feel paranoid about having my pic up for some reason and *i looked crazy in the face*, I will put it back up for you when I get home or PM it to you.
> 
> @Brownie518, I forgot to say thank you for the compliment last night!


 
mkd -you looked pretty but :heated:


----------



## mkd

Golden75 thanks and


----------



## Shay72

ATL ladies--Any good fleamarkets here? I've accepted that I may be shipping stuff back to myself .


----------



## mkd

What are you looking for Shay72?  What kind of things in a flea market are you looking for?


----------



## Shay72

mkd
Mostly accessories--earrings,bracelets,shoes,hair accessories

Maybe some clothes too


----------



## Shay72

mkd
Little knick knacks and maybe some art too


----------



## Eisani

mkd no worries, I understand. It's one of the reasons I don't post pics anymore. Between two faced folks, photo theft and all that other good stuff, I'm good too lol!


----------



## divachyk

Shay72, purchase whatever you want and ship it to yourself before leaving. That way, you don't have to pay for heavy luggage and risk it being damaged/busted up in transit with how TSA handles your luggage.


----------



## divachyk

@LuvlyRain3, thank you for the refreshing comment.

Ladies, dh's appt with the urologist is set for Tues. The appt clerk mentioned that nodules present on the prostate is not uncommon. That's promising news.

@13StepsAhead, what type of filter do you have? I have a Sprite filter from Lowe's and think it gets the job done. Stress is not helpful for our hair/body but no matter how hard I try to live and let go, I simply can't on some things. Are you able to skype with family to help with the transition.

@mkd, I missed your pic but am sure it was pretty. If you repost, let me know, I'd love to see it. @bronzebomb, got me all excited at exotical. 

@Eisani, I understand what you mean about posting pics. I only post pics from the back as my life has not been the same since experiencing a break-in. I live life so protected and guarded although I know that's not healthy either. It took me forever to buy/sell on the forum because of being so guarded.


----------



## Golden75

*It took me forever to buy/sell on the forum because of being so guarded* 

@divachyk - me too. I was like, wait I gotta send my info? You cain't just put golden75, and I'll get it? 

I wouldn't leave my face on the innanets but for a hot second or not at all either. Don't know what folks will do. Shoot I don't want my head being used in a before and after, and I'm the before


----------



## divachyk

Golden75,  Just use my initials, my screen name, something? I mean, you need to know my govt name?  I truly have to remind myself on the regular that everyone is not out to harm me.


----------



## Golden75

divachyk said:


> @Golden75,  Just use my initials, my screen name, something? I mean, you need to know my govt name?  I truly have to remind myself on the regular that everyone is not out to harm me.


 
divachyk - I mean if I had a break-in, lawd I'd be a mess.  That's why I keeps a pitbull, he bites first, asks questions later!  My head is messed up from watching to many Lifetime movies back in the day.


----------



## Eisani

I wanna buy sumfin . I was *thisclose* to buying two more swimsuits but I live in MI, we don't get that much warm weather! I want something, not sure what. I'm supposed to be making a nail polish kit for my oldest aunt. They just moved her to a nursng home and she's taken to fixing herself up again. Maybe I'll put that together this weekend.


----------



## mkd

divachyk, I am the same way.  I don't post my babies' pics on the net for that same reason.  A lot of people on this site alone are extra and cray.  I will  have to go off on someone for stealing pics or saving them etc.  Plus, I don't know who is lurking on the board, which is why I did it as an attachment and not cut and pasting the picture itself.  I have to figure out how to blur my face out, anyone know?


----------



## Golden75

My Trigger is out for delivery!


----------



## Golden75

Eisani - I want sumfin too  but I'm gonna be strong, cause I dunno if I want Kyra's, if she has a decent sale, and if she keep the free ship over $50, I may go for it, get some 16oz'rs.  Trying to replace Oyin since they neva want to give me a price break, and I ain't neva seen free ship!

But I am also hoping DB does something in May, I need the pumpkin, really need the pumpkin.  

I am realizing I have no stylers, if I ever decide to style my hair in something other then weaves, wigs, twists or braids.  I'll slowly work those into my stash.


----------



## Ltown

mkd said:


> divachyk, I am the same way.  I don't post my babies' pics on the net for that same reason.  A lot of people on this site alone are extra and cray.  I will  have to go off on someone for stealing pics or saving them etc.  Plus, I don't know who is lurking on the board, which is why I did it as an attachment and not cut and pasting the picture itself.  I have to figure out how to blur my face out, anyone know?



mkd, i think you do it by going to edit and using picture chop.  I only  post the hair no face.  You can copy anything!


----------



## mkd

ThanksLtown, I will try that.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Hey Ladies....Yep...it's me.

Got my Hendigo on how they say it: _"Marinating"_ (I personally hate that sayin')

Co-Cleansed with Naturelle Grow Cleansing Conditioner. 

Will Rinse this Hendigo out 1st with something Cheap and maybe some Claudie Mango.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My Hairitage Shipped. 

I'll rinse this out in another hour and then Steam with something.


----------



## Golden75

I want to do a henna treatment.  But that ain't happening for a while.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75

It's time consuming.  Are you a Henna-Head?  

I use it to cover my Grey even though I'm under a Wig 3/4th's of the time.


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair -  after I take my kinkies out, I'm gettin it in!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

Hey Che, I decided to Steam with MopTop (since it's open).


----------



## Brownie518

Hey, all. What's goin on? 

I'm feeling so much better. We just got back in the house after the movies. I have my hair soaked in Trigga right now.


----------



## chebaby

chello ladies
T, girl you gotta let me know how you like that moptop.
i was gonna use it this weekend but then i got my silk dreams and well.....i changed my mind


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518

Hey Lady B! Glad you are feelin' betta'. Got Yo' Fanga' on Da' Trigga' Uh?????

I'm under the dryer with a quick Abba Reconstructor. 

Will Steam in a bit with a Cup of Columbian Coffee under MopTop Deep Conditioner.

Will use up:

1 Suave Tropical Coconut Conditioner *have cheapie back-ups of Suave, VO5 & White Rain for Henna Rinse-Outs*
1 Nexxus Ensure


----------



## chebaby

so my hair is in the same braids its been in for most of the week. i might leave it in for tomorrow too low manipulation and being lazy.
yea imma put some jbco on my scalp and braids and keep it moving until sunday.

i still havent figured out exactly what imma do with my hair on sunday. i want to deep condition with either sd mocha silk or sd shea what. then imma use the mocha silk milk as my leave in for my two braids. 

the texture of shea what reminds me of the texture of mhc soy butter cream.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

I will let you know.  I'm not too fond of that Pepperminty smell tho'. 

I was gone use Naturelle Grow DC'er.  But it says use every 2-3 weeks, so I need to know if it's okay to use twice a week?

Especially since the ingredients were kinda 'sketchy'.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> I will let you know. I'm not too fond of that Pepperminty smell tho'.
> 
> I was gone use Naturelle Grow DC'er. But it says use every 2-3 weeks, so I need to know if it's okay to use twice a week?
> 
> Especially since the ingredients were kinda 'sketchy'.


 i wonder why it says every 2-3 weeks does it have a lot of protein in it? you know how people are about protein, they say use only 1x or 2x a months. they dont know us


----------



## chebaby

found a friend to go to the world natural hair show with next month only thing is she dont drive so i have to drive the whole way by myself


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@chebaby

Yeah...I'm kinda curious why it says that too?  

And since it doesn't have the full ingredients, I'm not sure?erplexed

I'll use it next wash day tho'. (I convo'ed her)

re: MopTop it spread like a Million Bucks and the Minty smell although in the Jar I don't really smell it on my hair, although I have the Coffee underneath. 

So far, it feels really good.

I probably smell like a Mint Latte.

Based on my initial review, Okay, I can see why it costs $42.00 and yes, I would absolutely repurchase it.


----------



## Ltown

chebaby said:


> found a friend to go to the world natural hair show with next month only thing is she dont drive so i have to drive the whole way by myself



chebaby, you driving hate driving thats along trip, i hate that i miss the one in bmore last week.  That alt show will be awesome, i got to figure out a way to go


----------



## robot.

these stores must really think they clever.  i saw a cute sweater that was on "clearance" for $30. 

i went online and tell me why it's ten dollars cheaper, with an extra 25% off and free shipping! hmph.  i was ready to do a lil bit of damage but behaved myself.  i got that sweater and a cute lil purse.


----------



## bajandoc86

Annual Subscription renewed!!!!!  

Can you believe that after 8 weeks of problems with the bank...I finally got my replacement cc the day my subscription went poof?!?! Yay ME!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

Durn you Che!  Now I want another Jar. 

It's actually $31.50 and not $42.00 like I thought.  And it's 12 ounces.

So, I made up a Curlmart Cart with Save15 for 15%.  Shipping via ups is $10.00 (get outta here).

Lemme go look on MopTop's Site.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Yeah...I'm kinda curious why it says that too?
> 
> And since it doesn't have the full ingredients, I'm not sure?erplexed
> 
> I'll use it next wash day tho'. (I convo'ed her)
> 
> re: MopTop it spread like a Million Bucks and the Minty smell although in the Jar I don't really smell it on my hair, although I have the Coffee underneath.
> 
> So far, it feels really good.
> 
> I probably smell like a Mint Latte.
> 
> Based on my initial review, Okay, I can see why it costs $42.00 and yes, I would absolutely repurchase it.


so its worth the $42 huh? i dont know if i want to try it now cause i dont want to fall in love with a conditioner that pricey



Ltown said:


> @chebaby, you driving hate driving thats along trip, i hate that i miss the one in bmore last week. That alt show will be awesome, i got to figure out a way to go


 yea i kinda dont want to drive cause ive never driven that far before but im excited to go. 
the funny thing is my coworker will be down there the same thing for something different so we will meet up with her. the friend im going with works with us too so it should be really fun.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Durn you Che! Now I want another Jar.
> 
> It's actually $31.50 and not $42.00 like I thought. And it's 12 ounces.
> 
> So, I made up a Curlmart Cart with Save15 for 15%. Shipping via ups is $10.00 (get outta here).
> 
> Lemme go look on MopTop's Site.


 well $10 cheaper is good but thats stull a lot of money. but 12oz is pretty good too.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *well $10 cheaper is good but thats stull* a lot of money. but 12oz is pretty good too.


 
@chebaby

What? 

It is actually $42.00 on MopTop's Site. $31.50 + $8.00 Shipping + Tax.

Yeah, Imma hafta' get it (at some point).


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

I can't beweave it has so much Protein?  

It says "Protein Rich" in the Description, but my hair actually feels like it has KBB LLocs in it.  Or something like that.


----------



## Seamonster

Used up SD WGO, it was on month 6, and started smelling slightly odd. Oh it lasted me about four months with two to four uses a week. Co washing with Destination Hydration, DC with Claudies Avocado.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> What?
> 
> It is actually $42.00 on MopTop's Site. $31.50 + $8.00 Shipping + Tax.
> 
> Yeah, Imma hafta' get it (at some point).


 oh ok lol. well if you can get free shipping from curl mart hen its not too bad. i mean i know you not just gonna order one thing anyway i know i wouldnt lol.


IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> I can't beweave it has so much Protein?
> 
> It says "Protein Rich" in the Description, but my hair actually feels like it has KBB LLocs in it. Or something like that.


 you know i like my protein some proteins actually draw moisture to the hair so maybe its not a strengthening protein conditioner.


----------



## Golden75

Seamonster said:
			
		

> Used up SD WGO, it was on month 6, and started smelling slightly odd. Oh it lasted me about four months with two to four uses a week. Co washing with Destination Hydration, DC with Claudies Avocado.



Seamonster - thank you for choosing my next cowasher to put in the shower - SD WGO. I've had it for awhile, unopened, so hopefully it's still ok.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@chebaby

That MopTop DC'er is thebomb.com 

I looked to see if AveYou had it but they don't. I should look on Ulta, but I don't think they do.erplexed

It feels very nice. Rinses Clean and it's just plain good.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Seamonster said:


> *Used up SD WGO, it was on month 6, and started smelling slightly odd*.


 
Seamonster

..............


----------



## Ltown

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> That MopTop DC'er is thebomb.com
> 
> I looked to see if AveYou had it but they don't. I should look on Ulta, but I don't think they do.erplexed
> 
> It feels very nice. Rinses Clean and it's just plain good.




IDareT'sHair, moptop does look good, like chebaby was saying it doesn't have the hard protein like animal protein dudley has.  It also have the softening ingredients that betham?? that long name.  



Seamonster said:


> Used up SD WGO, it was on month 6, and started smelling slightly odd. Oh it lasted me about four months with two to four uses a week. Co washing with Destination Hydration, DC with Claudies Avocado.



Seamonster,  i remember T, i think said something about SD shelf life.  That something i'm not good with before using natural line never had too or knew the shelf life was short.  I wasn't a big pj until u1b1   I have a little of whip hair left, so i need to use the rest of my mocha up.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Ltown

I'm usually not a 'stickler' on shelf-life like you and La Colocha. Ya'll be on that shelf-life.

But I don't want things spoiling on me that quick either. That's just a little too fast (for my personal liking). 

Because I like to skip around. 

Even Marie Dean gives 1 year to 18 months.

@chebaby 

You betta' ride that SD Hard, (and use it up) because you know you'll keep something for 2 years.


----------



## Eisani

My baby just left  What I's gon' do?

I'm wondering if I should hit Marie Dean one mo' time for the road....  Lemme go play in products. Boo ain't here, dd spring breakin...I'm lonely tonight.


----------



## Golden75

That's why I am always looking for shelf life now.  I threw out some KBB and DB.  Was not happy.  I had both for over a year, maybe close to 2.  DB was just the Transition Cream, and that stuff already smell funny, so it was fuuuunnnnkkkkkkaaaayyyy!  KBB, sweet ambrosia, and butter love same.  

I can do 1-2yrs, but 6 months really ain't enough time, so I need to use her stuff up, ASAP! Guess it will be an SD month  or 2


----------



## Raspberry

Wow I didn't know about the SD shelf life.. no way I'm using up an oil in 2-4 months. Now I feel like I need to hurry and use up some stuff or maybe swap/gift what I can't use right away.


----------



## LuvlyRain3

Seamonster I knew her site said six months but I thought that was just a guesstimate. I got some 16oz waiting around here. Sheesh and I wanted to experiment with some untrieds.


----------



## divachyk

Golden75, I purchased some polish with my WEN profits while AveYou was offering free shipping -- Layla Flash Black. Thinking of getting me some gleu with the remaining WEN profits.


----------



## Golden75

Raspberry said:
			
		

> Wow I didn't know about the SD shelf life.. no way I'm using up an oil in 2-4 months. Now I feel like I need to hurry and use up some stuff or maybe swap/gift what I can't use right away.



Raspberry - the oils have 2 years I think. It's the conditioners, 6-12.  I think she said def up to 6, but you can use beyond that but fragrance may dissipate.


----------



## Golden75

divachyk said:
			
		

> Golden75, I purchased some polish with my WEN profits while AveYou was offering free shipping -- Layla Flash Black. Thinking of getting me some gleu with the remaining WEN profits.



divachyk - I have the flash black on my wish list.  I am trying not to hit paynah on AY.  Trying really hard, but keep thinking bout it. 

That gleau sample was nice.  Light oil


----------



## Ltown

Hey ladies!

Eisani, is this first time dd left home for spring break?  i used to feel that why but i got over it but still called her everyday even at 16yo  we just loving mom

I got my dudley yesterday fast shipment but i need to find a salon that can hook me up.  
I'm waiting on claudie and that it for a while i spend alot thiis month.


----------



## bajandoc86

Now this cc right hurr is looking spanking new.....I want to break it in SO bad, what to buy ladies?


----------



## LuvlyRain3

The last day of the MD sale. Maybe I should get some more...... Something


----------



## bajandoc86

LuvlyRain3 which site is the sale on....Lawd knows I dont need nuthin'.


----------



## LuvlyRain3

Here you go bajandoc86 www.mariedeanonline.com


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Hey ladies. I'm sitting here with my DC on top of a coffee rinse. I used up a few things.

Bee mine curly butter ( no backup, not a repurchase)
16oz HTN protein DC ( no backup, not a repurchase)
16oz Jasmine Shea rinse ( that was the last in my stash)
16oz Fluertzy's DC ( no backup waiting on sale to repurchase )
Enso's serum (1 left in my stash)
Enso's twisting pudding 16 oz ( no backup, not a repurchase)


----------



## Golden75

*cough* LuvlyRain3 - what's the MD code, uh just in case I need it?

Disregard, I got it.  There is too much stuff I want.  I got out of there!


----------



## beautyaddict1913

IDareT'sHair said:


> Lawd where in the World is beautyaddict1913 ? On a Cruise ?



Lol. Hey girl hey! I wish I was on a cruise! Just been busy with work and ready to get a short weave. It's hot here!


----------



## Golden75

beautyaddict1913 said:
			
		

> Lol. Hey girl hey! I wish I was on a cruise! Just been busy with work and ready to get a short weave. It's hot here!



beautyaddict1914 - I thought u said u was going on a cruise too.  Lawd, I'm making up stuff.   SMH


----------



## Eisani

Ltown, yes, it's dd's first spring break trip w/o me. She's been texting me since she left.

Just got back from aqua zumba and I am tired. I was goging to dc while I nap with MD Peach Syrup, but I just laid on my bed so I don't think it's happening .


----------



## beautyaddict1913

Y'all been ordering up some stuff! What sales am I missing? I know I missed Claudies but who else?


----------



## Raspberry

Golden75 said:


> @Raspberry - the oils have 2 years I think. It's the conditioners, 6-12.  I think she said def up to 6, but you can use beyond that but fragrance may dissipate.



Thanks @Golden75 .. the SD website says oils and butters have a shelf life of 2-4 months but that doesn't sound right. I'll just keep an eye on my Nourish and Almond Buttercreme..

  tagging @Supergirl..


----------



## robot.

i *HATE* my trim you guys  i feel like crying. she took off so much and it's uneven! ugh i just cannot win when it comes to my hair. thank goodness it was just the back. i'm trying to calm myself down but it's TERRIBLE!   

isn't there a coupon code floating around for trigga? now's as good a time as any to try it out.


----------



## Golden75

robot. said:
			
		

> i HATE my trim you guys  i feel like crying. she took off so much and it's uneven! ugh i just cannot win when it comes to my hair. thank goodness it was just the back. i'm trying to calm myself down but it's TERRIBLE!
> 
> isn't there a coupon code floating around for trigga? now's as good a time as any to try it out.



robot. - where did u get the trim?  Sorry to hear it didn't go well.  Trigger ends today, I think, trigger15, may have to use all caps.


----------



## chebaby

chello ladies
im bored cause i got nothing to do i guess imma clean, read my nook and play around with some products.

T, girl 6 months shelf life?  i guess im gonna have to love it so i can use it up in that time frame. like you said i will keep stuff forever.
i got some kbb i had for going on 2 years
thats a nice review of that moptop


----------



## Golden75

Raspberry - wow!  I thought it was years!  Well I've had my oils beyond that, they smell good & perform well.  

Really surprised about that.


----------



## chebaby

sorry about your trim robot.


----------



## Eisani

So much for a nap . Between the damned phone and mommy popping up, cancel Christmas. At least my blow dryer came today. Still no word from Hairveda. Yesterday marked the two week point.


----------



## robot.

Golden75 said:


> robot. - where did u get the trim?  Sorry to hear it didn't go well.  Trigger ends today, I think, trigger15, may have to use all caps.



a shop up the street from my house.  the woman was very sweet but her trimming skills leave much to be desired. i also didn't want to wash my hair this weekend but she put some nasty feeling gel or crap in it.  sigh


----------



## LuvlyRain3

I wonder how many sales are going down easter weekend...


----------



## beautyaddict1913

Eisani said:


> Ltown, yes, it's dd's first spring break trip w/o me. She's been texting me since she left.
> 
> Just got back from aqua zumba and I am tired. I was goging to dc while I nap with MD Peach Syrup, but I just laid on my bed so I don't think it's happening .



Eisani aqua Zumba sure sounds fun! Where do u take the class?


----------



## Golden75

Almost hit paynah on MD, been off & on that site all day.  But finally decided not to get.  Don't feel dropping $50 for 2 conditioners, so I'll wait to see who will get the last bit of this money during the Easter Sales.


----------



## divachyk

Trigger or Gleu - which is better? My WEN money burning a hole in my pocket.


----------



## Golden75

Kyra's sale is 4/6 only. 15% off .  If she keeps free ship over $50, I may still consider.  Was hoping for 20%.


----------



## Eisani

beautyaddict1913 the class is fun. I take it at a local fitness center then swim a few laps. It's a good workout without killing your joints.

I just dc'd with peach syrup and I don't like it .  I'll try it again one day. It had no slip, my hair didn't feel soft or moist and no detangling properties whatsoever. I'm vexed.


----------



## Golden75

Eisani - that sucks.  I got a sample of peach dc haven't tried it yet.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Kyra's 20% off Sale April 6th. Discount Code = *GOODFRIDAY* (And I think it's for 1 Day)

Wait Golden75  You said 15%?  Lawd...I thought it was Twuuny.

@Eisani

That's too bad you don't like MD. I love that Peach Syrup DC'er.

beautyaddict1913  TRIGGER15 for 15 off'a Trigga' over $25.00.  

I bought a 16 ounce Featherweight Forumla last night (since the Sale is ending today).


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair - my email said 15% off $20 or more.  Did she change it to 20%?

 Idaret's hair - you wanted 20% so did I.  I was a bit salty when I saw 15%


----------



## Golden75

Hmm well I better bust out the Kyra to see if it is an Oyin replacement, and I know I'd it should hit this sale up


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75

Lawd Geezus it is 15% off $20.00+

I had that all kinds of backwards. 

They killin' me with these 15%'s


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair said:
			
		

> Golden75
> 
> Lawd Geezus it is 15% off $20.00+
> 
> I had that all kinds of backwards.
> 
> They killin' me with these 15%'s



IDareT'sHair - yeah I calculated my cart for 20%.  I hope she don't remove the free ship.  So imma bust open my kyra & see if imma take part in that 15%.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75 said:


> @IDareT'sHair - yeah I calculated my cart for 20%. *I hope she don't remove the free ship. So imma bust open my kyra & see if imma take part in that 15%.*


 
@Golden75

I don't remember if it was still Free Ship the last time?erplexed

I'll probably still get:

2 16 ounce Hydrating Hemp
1 8 ounce Sweet Mango
1 8 ounce Silky Shea Leave-In* (undecided)

ETA:  Yeah G - Open that Kyra and come back with a review.


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair - if no free ship I'm def not buying   I want a couple 16oz'rs and 8oz'rs.  I ain't paying for that heavy box!

You try the coconut cream stuff?  I'm thinking that might be comparable to dew.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75 said:


> @IDareT'sHair - if no free ship I'm def not buying  I want a couple 16oz'rs and 8oz'rs. I ain't paying for that heavy box!
> 
> *You try the coconut cream stuff? I'm thinking that might be comparable to dew.*


 
Golden75

I have not tried the Coconut Creme Stuff.  Lemme go look at it.

I have:

Hydrating Hemp
Pomade
Sweet Mango Hair Creme 

Yeah, I think the shipping is High.erplexed


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair - that's exactly why I need free ship


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Golden75

I may add the Coconut Creme instead of the Silky Shea...or...I may get them both.

ETA:  Yeah, shipping is ugly.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Interested to see how 'featherweight' that Featherweight Trigga' really is.


----------



## chebaby

i feel like ordering more sd even though i havent tried what i already have.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

I just read no Easter Sales in the SD thread.

I just had a CM Cart Locked & Loaded with:

1 32 ounce Deva No Poo
1 12 ounce Mop Top DC'er

I backed it out tho'.  Just couldn't hit PayNah.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Eisani

Where did the Spring-Breakers go?  I may have missed their Destination.......


----------



## Eisani

I saw that Kyra's email, 15% of $25 or more. I may bite, shipping wasn't too bad last time. Was it 15 or 20 last sale?

I used Darcy's Pumkin as a leave in on one side, SSI Coco Creme on the other. I decided to try the new blow dryer so I used Claudie's heat serum (I likey) to dry. My hair is really soft so maybe the dc ain't too bad but idk, both Darcy's and SSI make my hair soft so I can't call it. Just put my hair in 4 twists for a chunky twist out using a wee bit of Kyra's mango butter on the length of my hair and her pomegranate pomade on the ends. Lemme go look at trigga . I need to browse Kyra's too.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> I just read no Easter Sales in the SD thread.
> 
> I just had a CM Cart Locked & Loaded with:
> 
> 1 32 ounce Deva No Poo
> 1 12 ounce Mop Top DC'er
> 
> I backed it out tho'.  Just couldn't hit PayNah.


yea i read that too. i want that wheat germ conditioner and the whip my hair but i might not get anything.


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair said:
			
		

> @Golden75
> 
> I may add the Coconut Creme instead of the Silky Shea...or...I may get them both.
> 
> ETA:  Yeah, shipping is ugly.



IDareT'sHair - I have both.  I think coconut can be a cowasher too.


----------



## divachyk

Eisani, I haven't tried my MD but I needs slip with this ole tangly head of mine.


----------



## chebaby

i really dont wanna do my hair today cause i have to do it tomorrow but i must wash it today because ive been scratching a whole in my scalp for 2 days now lmao. for the past 2 weeks my scalp has been so itchy after the first 2 days of washing my hair.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

When I first started using MD (the Peach Syrup I orginially got from Brownie last year), I couldn't decide then if I liked it or not.

It's just so, "natural".  So I was just unsure.  It wasn't until I started using them on a regular basis that they 'grew' on me and I went totally MD Crazy.

Even with the Leave-Ins/Moisturizers I was unsure, but uh..yeah..I really like those products.  All of them.

It's a Great Line.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

I wanna buy something.  I've been trollin' around on different sites looking for something to buy.

The Sppurrrrrrrt is movin' all up in through these here fangas!

I guess I'll try to wait on Kyra nem with they little ragged-ty 15%.


----------



## Eisani

IDareT'sHair They went to Myrtle Beach.

divachyk I needs slip too. My strands are fine and get so dang tangly.


----------



## Eisani

Aveyou playin with emotions. Got my lil birthday email, $5 off $25 .


----------



## Golden75

So pulled out the Kyra's Hydrating Hemp, and mango moisturizer, and SD Wheat Germ, to start using up.  I put some mango moisturizer throughout, my hair, and nape. Nape feels silky, moisturized.  Will cowash with the hemp tomorrow.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Eisani

If AveYou had Mop Top, I'd be skrait.

You should get something.  What are you looking at? 

Other than more Nail Polish?


----------



## Golden75

I can't believe it's 7:30.  I ran errands earlier, laundry, but been in bed all day.  Only reason I got up was to let the dogs out.  I am so lazy on Saturdays.  I will be mad tomorrow, cause I am gonna to have a ton of stuff to do.


----------



## chebaby

T, i want to buy something too.

im about to wash my hair now with cd bv shampoo and i will follow up with silk dreams mocka conditioner.
so tomorrow i will cleanse with no poo and deep condition with sd vanilla silk.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Waiting on:

Claudie
Hairitage Hydrations
Hair Trigger


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

Lawd that Spurrrrrtt is Skrong Girl.

I done made up 50-11 Carts.

I keeps fightin' tho'.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Oh Yeah, I used up 1 Roux Porosity Control Shampoo on my Scarves, Du-rags, Wig Caps and Satin Caps


----------



## chebaby

ok so i just shampooed with elucence(forgot to take cd in the bathroom lol) then i left on the silk dreams mocha silk for 15 minutes and then twisted my hair into 11 twists with the sd mocha silk milk.
the mocha silk conditioner made my hair feel strong and soft at the same time. i think i like it. i cant say i love it yet though. it did make my curls seem a little tighter too.
the leave in/milk im not sure how i feel about it yet. i like the texture cause its like a lotion and reminds me of big daddy dew but i have to wait until my hair dries to see what it feels like.
this is the first time ive twisted my hair in forever so i might not do my hair again tomorrow so that i can maybe wear a twist out.


----------



## chebaby

T, i know that spuuurrrrt skrong girl lmao.
so what you getting


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

Enjoyin' your review of Silk Drames. 

I still ain't gettin' none w/o a discount.  And I'm still weighing it out because of the short Shelf-Life.

Girl, Imma try to wait to hit PayNah.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

I still have a nice sample size of Mocha Silk & Shea What.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Enjoyin' your review of Silk Drames.
> 
> I still ain't gettin' none w/o a discount.  And I'm still weighing it out because of the short Shelf-Life.
> 
> Girl, Imma try to wait to hit PayNah.


yea i want a sale too but im in the buying mood so no sale wont stop me
you gonna wait for them sales? i see kyras sale aint much



IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> I still have a nice sample size of Mocha Silk & Shea What.


cant wait to see how you like it. they say the most popular one is the vanilla silk so ill deep condition with that the next time i do my hair.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

Naw that Kyra Discount shole ain't much is it?  But it's better than nothin'.

Yeah, I wanted that Vanilla Silk & Destination Hydration, but I can wait for a Sale.

*i hope*


----------



## Golden75

Oyin 10%  outlikealamb  is the code.  Not sure how long it's good for


----------



## chebaby

Golden75 said:


> Oyin 10%  outlikealamb  is the code.  Not sure how long it's good for


10% and thats an ode code aint it???


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Naw that Kyra Discount shole ain't much is it?  But it's better than nothin'.
> 
> Yeah, I wanted that Vanilla Silk & Destination Hydration, but I can wait for a Sale.
> 
> *i hope*


i still might get something from kyra cause i luvs me some of that hemp conditioner


----------



## Golden75

chebaby said:
			
		

> 10% and thats an ode code aint it???



chebaby - yeah, weird.  Just happened to catch it on FB, posted yesterday.  It said for the month but I dunno what month.  

I'm hoping Kyra can take Oyins place.  I ain't seen 10% discounts in a while, and I saw complaints that shipping is ridic.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@chebaby

Oh, I'm definitely getting some Kyra's. *especially since i worried her to death*

@Golden75

There have been several posts and YT Videos of folks saying Kyra's Hydrating Hemp has replaced their OHH.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Oh, I'm definitely getting some Kyra's. *especially since i worried her to death*
> 
> @Golden75
> 
> There have been several posts and YT Videos of folks saying Kyra's Hydrating Hemp has replaced their OHH.


hmmm i dont know if kyra gonna replace my oyin oyin has had my heart since i been relaxed. but i will say the hemp conditioners can dupe each other so if you run out of one but have the other then your hair will be fine. but i aint ever letting oyin go.


----------



## Golden75

I'll probably end up gettin Kyra too.  Then no buy til May, if DB comes thru with the sale.

QB posted pic of new bottles.  I like them, makes me want some, but I got some 

Once I get rid of my Pura's, I'll try SD mocha.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *hmmm i dont know if kyra gonna replace my oyin oyin has had my heart since i been relaxed.* but i will say the hemp conditioners can dupe each other so if you run out of one but have the other then your hair will be fine. *but i aint ever letting oyin go.*


 
chebaby

Dang....Daddy nem got you! 

I know I'll _personally_ keep OHH somewhere in the Stash.  I am still sitting on a Liter.

I may not buy it as often as Kyra (since Oyin clowns with the 10%'s) but I'll definitely reup on BF's.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75

How many Pura's you sitting on G?  

I think I have 2.  

I was thinking about using MopToplick again on Tuesday, but since I only have 1/2 Jar, I think Imma go back to Marie Dean or Naturelle Grow.

Chances are Marie Dean.  It's taking up alot of space in my Fridge.


----------



## Eisani

IDareT'sHair I'm not really interested in anything from Aveyou, not even polish.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Dang....Daddy nem got you!
> 
> I know I'll _personally_ keep OHH somewhere in the Stash.  I am still sitting on a Liter.
> 
> I may not buy it as often as Kyra (since Oyin clowns with the 10%'s) but I'll definitely reup on BF's.


oyin is one of those lines for me that even if i have products that i like better oyin will always be around. its a stable line for me cause ive never had issues with them. you noticed when they raised the prices no one said nothing you cant cry about a good company like oyin raising the prices even if you a little mad lmao.
and yea dew the best lol.

on another note ummmm my twists not shrinking granted my hair isnt dry yet but my twists are still long so either this mocha milk elongates hair or my hair grew a lot since last time i did twists.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Eisani said:


> *I'm not really interested in anything from Aveyou, not even polish.*


 
Eisani

Wait! Hold Up! Say What???

I think something's wrong with my Screen   

Okay....so...um...what ARE you interested in?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

I'll reup on Oyin HH BF. 

I still have 2 Daddy-Dews to get down with.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Speaking of Oyin.........

I still want some of that Berry Pomade and a Juices & Berries


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> I'll reup on Oyin HH BF.
> 
> I still have 2 Daddy-Dews to get down with.


you sleeping on my main man dew you better get to it. its the bomb.com.

im almost out of my liter of honey hemp but i already have a 16oz back up


----------



## chebaby

my hair is drying so soft


----------



## chebaby

i like the new qhemet packaging.


----------



## divachyk

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Oh, I'm definitely getting some Kyra's. *especially since i worried her to death*
> 
> @Golden75
> 
> There have been several posts and YT Videos of folks saying Kyra's Hydrating Hemp has replaced their OHH.



I must whip out my Kyra's as I keep hearing it beats Oyin. Oyin HH is the troof. IDareT'sHair Golden75 chebaby


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair - I got about 3 or 4 

Yeah, I know when Oyin have a real sale, I'll be haulin.  But 10% that don't cover nothing!  So BF it is!


----------



## chebaby

divachyk said:


> I must whip out my Kyra's as I keep hearing it beats Oyin. Oyin HH is the troof. @IDareT'sHair @Golden75 @chebaby


yea oyin honey hemp is amazing.
so is kyras hemp. but i cant let my oyin go.


----------



## Golden75

OHH is the first product that I actually felt the health of my hair change .


----------



## chebaby

i remember the first time i tried honey hemp i came back and did a review like "i dont get the hype" and i was serious 4 years later its my boo thang lol. i can depend on honey hemp.


----------



## Golden75

chebaby - me too, I was like lemme just use this up as a leave-in, and that did it for me!  Then just using the Dew recently,


----------



## chebaby

Golden75 said:


> @chebaby - me too, I was like lemme just use this up as a leave-in, and that did it for me!  Then just using the Dew recently,


i guess its one of them thangs that sneak up on you
and the dew


----------



## chebaby

just purchased
silk dreams creme de la silk, mocha silk, vanilla silk, whip my hair, silky leave in, almond buttercream, pre and i think thats it.


----------



## 13StepsAhead

divachyk said:


> @LuvlyRain3, thank you for the refreshing comment.
> 
> Ladies, dh's appt with the urologist is set for Tues. The appt clerk mentioned that nodules present on the prostate is not uncommon. That's promising news.
> 
> @13StepsAhead, what type of filter do you have? I have a Sprite filter from Lowe's and think it gets the job done. Stress is not helpful for our hair/body but no matter how hard I try to live and let go, I simply can't on some things. Are you able to skype with family to help with the transition.
> 
> @mkd, I missed your pic but am sure it was pretty. If you repost, let me know, I'd love to see it. @bronzebomb, got me all excited at exotical.
> 
> @Eisani, I understand what you mean about posting pics. I only post pics from the back as my life has not been the same since experiencing a break-in. I live life so protected and guarded although I know that's not healthy either. It took me forever to buy/sell on the forum because of being so guarded.


divachyk it's some filter I purchased from iherb I don't remember the name, buti showed my mom pics of my hair and she said she will bring me a sprite filter when she visits me this week. I FaceTime/Skype most days during the week, but like yourself I try to remain positive but sometime it just gets a little overwhelming.

Hopefully I can get back on track with my hair because if it's stress that caused this I surely don't want to add to the stress by thinking about hair.


----------



## LuvlyRain3

My urge to buy something has been tamed. I should be good for the rest of the week.


----------



## divachyk

LuvlyRain3 said:
			
		

> My urge to buy something has been tamed. I should be good for the rest of the week.



Tamed by discipline or buying? LuvlyRain3


----------



## LuvlyRain3

divachyk 

Somehow it was tamed by buying two bottle of nail polish and some deodorant


----------



## 13StepsAhead

Sitting here thinking about my stash and how in the world am ingonna get through it while I'm away. Lawd help me.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

13StepsAhead

Will you come back to the US for any length of time between Switz & Malyasia? (sp)


----------



## 13StepsAhead

IDareT'sHair Yea, I'll be home during the first two weeks in July then I'll head to Malaysia.


----------



## 13StepsAhead

When I get home I'll probably go through it and sell those thing I know I won't use.


----------



## chebaby

chello ladies
imma take these twists out in a lil bit just to see what the twist out lookin like.l then imma cleans with deva and condition with vanilla silk and then do my two braids with mocha silk milk sealed in with jbco.


----------



## Eisani

Hey everyone. Just left Yankee Candle. $1 tarts and votives. I hurt myself  but I'm well stocked for the entire spring/summer/early fall.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby Eisani

Hi E & Che!  Just massaged in some Trigger.

Haven't hit PayNah on anything today. *side-eye*

E, that Yankee Haul sounds good.  I love their Car Gel Scents too.


----------



## chebaby

hey yall
im super bored right now, like i feel like if i dont leave the house to do SOMETHING im gonna scream


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I decided to do my Hair tomorrow. Seems like I'm on a Friday-Monday schedule instead of my _usual_ Tuesday/Friday.

I'll Co-Cleanse with Naturelle Grow, do a Abba Recoup Reconstruct and DC w/Naturelle Grow DC'er and Coffee/Tea Rinses.

I'm off Friday and the following week, and I'm Happeh. *it'll fly by tho'*


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@chebaby

Finished up 1 4 ounce Jar of Hairitage Hydrations "Sprout" *no back ups, 1 on the way*


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Finished up 1 4 ounce Jar of Hairitage Hydrations "Sprout" *no back ups, 1 on the way*


you must really like it
i need to finish something up.

i just took out my twists and its kinda cute and very soft. i just dont like the look of twist outs. i prefer braid outs. but its very soft


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@chebaby

What do think made it sooooooooooooooo soft? 

Sounds nice.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I think Imma order some Indigo.  I'm down to my last pack.

I have 2 packs of Henna, so I don't need any of that.


----------



## divachyk

IDareT'sHair and Brownie518 - any growth experienced from the trigger like the ads on the website suggest?

I'm due for a TU on Wed. Will be getting it cut to rid myself of my uneven, see through hemline. I will then re-evaluate my hair's health and weekly regi.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

divachyk

It hasn't been a full month for me.  I think the site says at least "2 months"

In addition to the "alledged" Growth Properities, I like the softness factor and some of it's other attributes. i.e. overall good ingredients

I am watching it closely tho'.


----------



## divachyk

I don't blame you IDareT'sHair. I visited the site and was planning to buy but the size I was purchasing didn't qualify for the % off. That brought me off my high and I didn't purchase.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

divachyk

Yeah, you had to spend at least $25.00 for the discount.

I'm trying to narrow down my Kyra cart nah, so that I make smart purchases.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> What do think made it sooooooooooooooo soft?
> 
> Sounds nice.


the mocha milk i can still feel it on my hair when i touch it
im still gonna wash and condition it over with vanilla silk and then do my two braids.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Njoi 15% this weekend Discount Code = *FINAL4*


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@chebaby

You likin' them Silk Drames!

ETA:  You need to try Hairitage Cocoaloe Hydrator (Hair Milk) too.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> You likin' them Silk Drames!
> 
> ETA:  You need to try Hairitage Cocoaloe Hydrator (Hair Milk) too.


i know thats next on my list to try i have so many milks its crazy lol.

i hope to love all sd stuff since once my order comes ill have almost everything she makes.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@chebaby

Yeah, you'll have a nice Silk Drames Stash when this next purchase arrives. 

I'm enjoying your reviews too. So, when/if I decide to purchase, I'll know exactly what to get....

When folks talmbout throwing stuff away etc....I can't relate to that, because I research everything I buy before I buy it. 

I rarely make 'random' purchases. And even then, I've either communicated with the Seller prior to buying or have gotten reviews from you Ladies.

You all have made all my Haul's easy.

*pj's*


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Hairveda has a completely different website.  WOW!  That's interesting.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Yeah, you'll have a nice Silk Drames Stash when this next purchase arrives.
> 
> I'm enjoying your reviews too. So, when/if I decide to purchase, I'll know exactly what to get....
> 
> When folks talmbout throwing stuff away etc....I can't relate to that, because I research everything I buy before I buy it.
> 
> I rarely make 'random' purchases. And even then, I've either communicated with the Seller prior to buying or have gotten reviews from you Ladies.
> 
> You all have made all my Haul's easy.
> 
> *pj's*


us, pj's???
im about to deep condition with the vanilla silk now and i havent deep conditioned in a while. have you tried the vs? which ones have you tried?

and i try not to throw stuff away either. id sell it first



IDareT'sHair said:


> Hairveda has a completely different website.  WOW!  That's interesting.


i noticed the website a few days ago. its nice


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@chebaby

No, I've only tried "Whip My Hair"

I also have samples of:

Mocha Silk
Shea What


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@chebaby

Yeah, it is 'rare' for me to throw away anything. 

That's why I try to make informed decisions before I hit:  PayNahPayNahPayNahPayNahPayNahPayNahPayNahPayNahPayNah


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> No, I've only tried "Whip My Hair"
> 
> I also have samples of:
> 
> Mocha Silk
> Shea What


i think you will love mocha silk. its not strong protein but you do feel it. the smell will keep you purchasing it anyway

i cant wait to try shea what, i started to use it today but since vs seems to be the most popular i decided to use that.
so far i like the way the vanilla silk glides on. i washed with cd bv shampoo and then towel dried before i added the conditioner. i packed it on heavy and it still started to sink in before i even put the plastic cap on. the texture makes me think it could be used as a daily moisturizer. 
in fact i may use some on my ends when i braid



IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Yeah, it is 'rare' for me to throw away anything.
> 
> That's why I try to make informed decisions before I hit:  PayNahPayNahPayNahPayNahPayNahPayNahPayNahPayNahPayNah


i know what you mean. it hurts to see products in the trash


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@chebaby

I think I may Steam-In both Mocha Silk & Shea What. (whenever I get around to trying them). 

Hmp. 

Which reminds me. I better hurry up with that _6 month window_erplexed


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Made my Cup of Coffee for tomorrow's Coffee Rinse.

Have errthang sitting out & ret-to-go. I can't wait to do my Hair.

Probably won't finish up anything, but I did finish up a couple things on Friday.  And finished up a Jar of "Sprout" today.

Should finish up soon:

1 Claudie Mango Creme Rinse *1 back up*
1 Claudie Iman Hair Butter *several back ups*


----------



## Eisani

IDareT'sHair I love Yankee's vent clips. They were buy 2, get 1 free so I got some of those too.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Eisani

I haven't tried the Vent Clips?  I've only tried the Gel-Thingys and the Jar Cards.

What Scents did you get?


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> I think I may Steam-In both Mocha Silk & Shea What. (whenever I get around to trying them).
> 
> Hmp.
> 
> Which reminds me. *I better hurry up with that 6 month windowerplexed*


yea get to gettin lol. you know how we love to "save" stuff


----------



## natura87

Hello. Cowashed this moring with Oyins HH. I must have forgotten how much I love the scent of this stuff, becuase i was at work like "Ohh what smells so good?" and then i was like ...."wait.....thats my hair. They need to make a body butter in this scent.

I used my sample gel from 3 Sisters of Nature. Its aight.

I am taking my twists out, this week i will wear them out in puff and keep the front in the braids. The braids will come out this weekend.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@chebaby

Right. 

Get to Gettin'. _*sounds like something my mother would say*_

Lemme think of how I can incorporate that in to my Regi tomorrow?

Maybe I should Steam w/Mocha Silk & Claudie's Mango Creme Rinse afterwards....


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Okay, so I guess tomorrow I will:

Cleanse with Naturelle Grow
Reconstruct with Abba Reconstructor
Steam with SD Mocha Silk over a Cup of Columbian Coffee
follow up with Claudie Mango Creme Rinse
ACV Rinse
Black Tea, Leave-In & Oil


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Right.
> 
> Get to Gettin'. _**sounds like something my mother would say**_
> 
> Lemme think of how I can incorporate that in to my Regi tomorrow?
> 
> Maybe I should Steam w/Mocha Silk & Claudie's Mango Creme Rinse afterwards....


 im sorry

yea use it tomorrow and let me know what you think of it


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> Okay, so I guess tomorrow I will:
> 
> Cleanse with Naturelle Grow
> Reconstruct with Abba Reconstructor
> Steam with SD Mocha Silk over a Cup of Columbian Coffee
> follow up with Claudie Mango Creme Rinse
> ACV Rinse
> Black Tea, Leave-In & Oil


sounds yummy

i think imma stick with sd for the next 2 weeks just so i can get a feel of pretty much everything.

im about to rinse this vs out, oil my scalp with jbco, use mocha milk as a leave in seal my ends with jbco, scarf it and call it a night.

whenever i get my box i will cleanse with whip my hair and condition with shea what and do two braids again. this is such a cute and easy low manipulation style.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *im sorry*
> 
> yea use it tomorrow and let me know what you think of it


 
@chebaby

No, worries. It's funny & mad me Smile

Yeah, Imma use it tomorrow. 

Lemme get that out nah. (if I don't, I'll grab something else w/o thinking). You know how "we" do. 

I remembered last night I have a 16 ounce of BM to get to.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

I'm glad you're sticking with JBCO.  Errbody says it makes da' hair thicker, so good you are being consistent with it.

And I do like that JBCO Extra Dark.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> No, worries. It's funny & mad me Smile
> 
> Yeah, Imma use it tomorrow.
> 
> Lemme get that out nah. (if I don't, I'll grab something else w/o thinking). You know how "we" do.
> 
> I remembered last night I have a 16 ounce of BM to get to.


im glad it made you smile
dont forget to use it cause i want that review

i have an 8oz bee mine that i havent even touched i keep hearing its amazing but i never even think about that conditioner lmao. ill use it this summer.


IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> I'm glad you're sticking with JBCO.  Errbody says it makes da' hair thicker, so good you are being consistent with it.
> 
> And I do like that JBCO Extra Dark.


you know me and oils dont usually stick together for too long but im tryna stick it out lol. yea i want that thic hurr


----------



## chebaby

so i rinsed out the vanilla silk and T, i think i love it already. it is so slippy. much more slippy than the mocha infusion. and my hair is so soft. so after i added the mocha milk to my hair i sealed it in with a mix of vanilla silk and jbco
im glad i got a second jar cause i think i love it.

i already think i love the mocha milk too. the only one im not sure about is the mocha infusion. i mean it was good but i dont know if i love it. but i have another jar on the way anyway


----------



## natura87

I love the new QB packaging. Its purty.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *im glad it made you smile*
> *dont forget to use it cause i want that review*
> 
> *i have an 8oz bee mine that i havent even touched i keep hearing its amazing but i never even think about that conditioner lmao. ill use it this summer.*
> 
> *you know me and oils dont usually stick together for too long but im tryna stick it out lol. yea i want that thic hurr*


 
chebaby

It Did make me Laugh. 

The smell definitely reminds me of Pura.  I thought I had 2 Jars left, but I only have 1.  

I forgot I stuck one in the box of the person that bought that MT. 

I should get 2 uses out of the sample Ltown sent me.

Yeah, I guess I'll also use my BM this Summer or Fall.  I love that DC'er.  It's thebomb.com

I'm proud of you for staying on that JBCO *so far*. 

It works, so please stay on it.


----------



## Brownie518

Hey, ladies!! 

I see some of ya'll testing out SD over there!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *so i rinsed out the vanilla silk and T, i think i love it already. it is so slippy. much more slippy than the mocha infusion. and my hair is so soft. so after i added the mocha milk to my hair i sealed it in with a mix of vanilla silk and jbco*
> *im glad i got a second jar cause i think i love it.*
> 
> *i already think i love the mocha milk too. the only one im not sure about is the mocha infusion. i mean it was good but i dont know if i love it. but i have another jar on the way anyway*


 
chebaby

Hursh Pusha'.......  

You know I want that mess......

_*imma hold out for a sale*_


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *Hey, ladies!!*
> 
> I see some of ya'll testing out SD over there!!


 
Brownie518

Hey there Ms. B!

Claudie extended her Sale until next Sunday.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Hursh Pusha'.......
> 
> You know I want that mess......
> 
> _*imma hold out for a sale*_


 im just saying its goooooddddddd it surprised me lol.

to be honest i thought everyone was hyping this line because of who is the creator. i mean supergirl is really very sweet so im thinking these people just hyping it up because they like her. but so far im impressed i cant lie.
if i keep getting the same results by the time i finish this jar ill have to make it a staple


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> Hey there Ms. B!
> 
> Claudie extended her Sale until next Sunday.


IDareT'sHair

Hey, T! 

I just placed my order the other day. 2 Teas, Deep Moisturizing, and the Moisturizing Coffee Quinoa. 
Claudie is playin with my emotions.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> It Did make me Laugh.
> 
> The smell definitely reminds me of Pura.  I thought I had 2 Jars left, but I only have 1.
> 
> I forgot I stuck one in the box of the person that bought that MT.
> 
> I should get 2 uses out of the sample Ltown sent me.
> 
> Yeah, I guess I'll also use my BM this Summer or Fall.  I love that DC'er.  It's thebomb.com
> 
> I'm proud of you for staying on that JBCO **so far**.
> 
> It works, so please stay on it.


i forgot i have a pura too you keep reminding me of stuff lol.

use some as a leave in too and let me know how you like it. dont the texture reminds you of a thick moisturizer?

 @ the bolded


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

Hmp.

She shole is playin'...

I Love, Love, Love that Moisturizing Quinoa.  I should order another one.


----------



## chebaby

hey brownie


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

You should stay on JBCO and I'll stay on Trigger.

Brownie518

Speaking of Trigg'a, I bought the Featherweight to try.  

Didn't get it scented tho'.  I just can't see paying extra to have it scented.  

Hmp.  She should scent mine for free.  I should ask her. *j/k*


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518

I should get:

1 8 ounce Moisturizing Quinoa
1 Tea Rinse
1 Protein Rx

I probably won't tho.' 

I got my mileage check and it should cover my Kyra and a few other thangs.


----------



## Brownie518

chebaby

Hey, che! Glad you're liking that SD!! 

IDareT'sHair

I ordered the light Trigga, too. I have a feeling I'll be tearing up this 16ouncer.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> I ordered the light Trigga, too. *I have a feeling I'll be tearing up this 16ouncer.*


 
Brownie518 

 Gurl...we on the same page.  I just gave my 16 ounce the *side-eye*


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> Gurl...we on the same page.  I just gave my 16 ounce the *side-eye*


IDareT'sHair

I love massaging it in but I'm really getting into covering my whole head with it and letting it sit.  My hair feels so good! 
I put my applicator tip on that big ole thang!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518

Me Too Girl! 

I can't put it down.  

Girl, just think if I had a Scented One....I'd probably be:   

ETA:  I call myself 'rationing it out' by putting it in smaller Pointy-tipped bottles.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

I'm hoping to see good results on that right side where I tore my head up with that Du-rag.  

So, I massage extra into that area.


----------



## chebaby

brownie i am surprised at how much i am loving the SD

im mad yall have to pay extra for scent thats crazy.

T, thatll be our lil mini challenge. me jbco, you trigga.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> brownie i am surprised at how much i am loving the SD
> 
> *im mad yall have to pay extra for scent thats crazy.*
> 
> *T, thatll be our lil mini challenge. me jbco, you trigga.*


 
chebaby

Girl, I ain't payin' no $4.50 to get some scent.....

You're ON!

You know Imma stay on this Trigg'a till times get better.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Girl, I ain't payin' no $4.50 to get some scent.....
> 
> You're ON!
> 
> You know Imma stay on this Trigg'a till times get better.


$4.50 for a lil smell she trippin

you gonna be on trigga way longer than ill be on jbco cause ill probably start forgetting to use it come the end of next week but imma try


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> $4.50 for a lil smell *she trippin*
> 
> you gonna be on trigga way longer than ill be on jbco cause ill probably start forgetting to use it come the end of next week but imma try


 

chebaby

Yeah she is.

I thought you just said we were doin' a mini Oil Challenge?

Oh, Come on Girloke:oke:Let's duuuuu it!


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Yeah she is.
> 
> I thought you just said we were doin' a mini Oil Challenge?
> 
> Oh, Come on Girloke:oke:Let's duuuuu it!


oh yea i did just say that didnt i see i forget.

yea imm do it. imma try to oil my scalp every other day and seal with it once a week.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *oh yea i did just say that didnt i see i forget.*
> 
> *yea imm do it. imma try to oil my scalp every other day and seal with it once a week.*


 
chebaby

Sounds Good.  Now Stick with it!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

Fit'tna mosey on ova' to Claudie & see what I can see.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Sounds Good.  Now Stick with it!


lmao imma stick with it


IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Fit'tna mosey on ova' to Claudie & see what I can see.


let me know what you see

it took everything in my not to purchase some kyra yesterday i wanted that conditioner, but instead i got the sd stuff.


----------



## Brownie518

Che, I'm really surprised you're liking that SD, too! I was ready to hear it!! LOL! I'm glad, though. 
I need some more Mocha DC and PRE. Let me go browse...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 chebaby

I loaded up a Claudie Cart, but backed it all out.

I wanna see what this Shipping Special is for Silk Drames.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518 @chebaby
> 
> I loaded up a Claudie Cart, but backed it all out.
> 
> I wanna see what this Shipping Special is for Silk Drames.


why you back it out? you know you love to haul

lawd i cant purchase no more sd i will though if the shipping is free, not that i think her shipping is high anyway. i want to get my mom some stuff cause for some reason her hair starts actin stank as soon as it gets past sl


----------



## Eisani

I know I'm wrong for just waking up from a nap . I can actually sleep some more!

IDareT'sHair I got the vent clips in Fluffy Towels (2) and Pink Sand.


----------



## chebaby

Brownie518 said:


> Che, I'm really surprised you're liking that SD, too!* I was ready to hear it!! *LOL! I'm glad, though.
> I need some more Mocha DC and PRE. Let me go browse...


you know ill tell it lol. i thought for sure i was gonna be disappointed. she might make up for jasmine being gone

Brownie518, do you actually pre poo with the pre or use it as a moisturizer/sealer. i noticed its only 2oz and most people in the vendor thread uses it as a sealer.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> why you back it out? you know you love to haul
> 
> lawd i cant purchase no more sd i will though if the shipping is free, *not that i think her shipping is high anyway. *i want to get my mom some stuff cause for some reason her hair starts actin stank as soon as it gets past sl


 
chebaby

No, it's not.erplexed  

So, I don't know if that's a good deal or not. 

But if the 'deal' is right I'll get whatever comes in 16 ounces and maybe a Wheat Germ Conditioner.

Eisani

I like Citrus & Sage and Midsummer's night dream.


----------



## chebaby

Eisani said:


> I know I'm wrong for just waking up from a nap . I can actually sleep some more!
> 
> @IDareT'sHair I got the vent clips in Fluffy Towels (2) and Pink Sand.


must have been a good nap


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *you know ill tell it lol.*


 

chebaby Brownie518

Hmp.  She Betta'


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> No, it's not.erplexed
> 
> So, I don't know if that's a good deal or not.
> 
> But if the 'deal' is right I'll get whatever comes in 16 ounces and maybe a *Wheat Germ Conditioner.*
> 
> @Eisani
> 
> I like Citrus & Sage and Midsummer's night dream.


thats the other thing i got, i know i was forgetting something lol.
i dont know why but i feel like it will remind me of darcys pumpkin. i dont know why because the ingredients are completely different


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby  @Brownie518
> 
> Hmp.  She Betta'


yall would be mad if im talking about how much i love it when i secretly hate it so much so that its on the exchange forum


----------



## Brownie518

chebaby said:


> you know ill tell it lol. i thought for sure i was gonna be disappointed. she might make up for jasmine being gone
> 
> @Brownie518, do you actually pre poo with the pre or use it as a moisturizer/sealer. i noticed its only 2oz and most people in the vendor thread uses it as a sealer.


chebaby

I normally use the PRE as a sealer. I looooooove it!!!  I prepoo with it once in a while, too. That little joint seems to last forever somehow.


----------



## Brownie518

What shipping special?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> yall would be mad if im talking about how much i love it when i secretly hate it so much so that its on the exchange forum


 
chebaby

You betta' tell it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

In the Silk Drames Thread, there is suppose to be a Shipping Special either Thursday or Friday (instead of a Sale)


----------



## Shay72

IDareT'sHair
Thanks for the post about Claudie's. I thought I missed out. So this week I will most likely use my pass to purchase CJ, Claudie's, and SD. Then I am thinking I should be set until the no buy ends.


----------



## chebaby

Brownie518 said:


> What shipping special?


she said shes not having a easter sale but will have a shipping special or something like that.
but her shipping aint high as it is so


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

OT:  Didn't DB start selling the Pumpkin in either 12-16 ounces?  

I think I remember reading that somewhere.


----------



## chebaby

Brownie518 said:


> @chebaby
> 
> I normally use the PRE as a sealer. I looooooove it!!!  I prepoo with it once in a while, too. That little joint seems to last forever somehow.


thanx thats good to know
and it lasts forever?? thats good cause at first i was like i aint buying no 2oz nothin lmao.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> OT:  Didn't DB start selling the Pumpkin in either 12-16 ounces?
> 
> I think I remember reading that somewhere.


i remember someone said they purchased 16oz but i havent been to her site in a long time.


----------



## Brownie518

chebaby said:


> she said shes not having a easter sale but will have a shipping special or something like that.
> but her shipping aint high as it is so



Yeah, she has reasonable prices on everything, I think.  So I hope it's straight up free shipping, all orders.  I might as well wait and order then.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72 said:


> *Thanks for the post about Claudie's. I thought I missed out.* So this week I will most likely use my pass to purchase CJ, Claudie's, and SD. Then I am thinking I should be set until the no buy ends.


 
Shay72

I'm glad she extended it too Shay.  I have until next Sunday to decide if I'll get anything else.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby Shay72

Somebody said DB might have a Sale?  I'd like to have a 16 ounce Pumpkin.  

I'd love to have another bottle of Pumpkin Seed Elixir, but that's only on Sage.


----------



## chebaby

Brownie518 said:


> Yeah, she has reasonable prices on everything, I think.  So I hope it's straight up free shipping, all orders.  I might as well wait and order then.


yea ill order more too

probably a 16oz vanilla silk so that i can give my mom the 8oz i have on the way. ill probably give her my silky leave in too cause im not really interested in it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Oh Yeah...Speaking of Claudie, her New Coffee Line will Launch either April or May.

She said we are going to Love Errrthang.  

So, I'm Excited.


----------



## Shay72

IDareT'sHair
DB does have 16 oz Pumpkin Seed Condish


----------



## Eisani

chebaby I think I was trying to make up for the nap I couldn't get out yesterday. I need to take off this polish then I'm going back to sleep! I'm craving a Coke. No soda for me, but good lawd it sounds good right now!


----------



## Eisani

IDareT'sHair said:


> Oh Yeah...Speaking of Claudie, her New Coffee Line will Launch either April or May.
> 
> She said we are going to Love Errrthang.
> 
> So, I'm Excited.


I hope it smells decent. Tis all.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Eisani said:


> I hope it smells decent. Tis all.


 
Eisani

Hush!.......


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Welp. 

Okay...so I made up a little Silk Drames Cart (just to see what's up).  Interesting......

I hope the Shipping Special works.  I needs a little discount-motivation.


----------



## chebaby

good lawd somebody help me.
sage has darcys new cocoa cream in stock i been stalking that thang for a while now


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> Welp.
> 
> Okay...so I made up a little Silk Drames Cart (just to see what's up).  Interesting......
> 
> I hope the Shipping Special works.  I needs a little discount-motivation.


i hope she has a deal cause i want you to get it so you can love it as much as i do


----------



## chebaby

Eisani said:


> @chebaby I think I was trying to make up for the nap I couldn't get out yesterday. I need to take off this polish then I'm going back to sleep! I'm craving a Coke. No soda for me, but good lawd it sounds good right now!


i gave up soda and juice girl when i finally got some orange juice i acted a monkey doodoo fool i was drinking like 6 cups a day. im never giving up juice again lol.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> good lawd somebody help me.
> *sage has darcys new cocoa cream in stock i been stalking that thang for a while now*


 
chebaby 

Gone & Hit PayNah Gurl.....oke:oke:



chebaby said:


> *i hope she has a deal cause i want you to get it so you can love it as much as i do*


 
PUSHA'..........:assimilat


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Gone & Hit PayNah Gurl.....oke:oke:
> 
> 
> 
> PUSHA'..........:assimilat


its what i do best

i might hit pay nah


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *i acted a monkey doodoo fool*


 
chebaby

The Quote of the Night!

WHY??????????????


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

Lemme go see what Sage Nem Talmbout.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> The Quote of the Night!
> 
> WHY??????????????


girl i will never give up juice again. it made me crazy


IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Lemme go see what Sage Nem Talmbout.


they talking to me about that darcys cream and pumpkin conditioner. cause you know they been out of that for a while too.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

I wonder if Sage will have a Good Friday/Easter Discount?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *they talking to me about that darcys cream and pumpkin conditioner*.


 
chebaby

Hmp. 

So, are they talkin' to You?????  OR.......Are YOU talkin' to them?


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Lemme go see what Sage Nem Talmbout.



 PJ's!!!!


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> I wonder if Sage will have a Good Friday/Easter Discount?


do they ever have sales besides that wack groupon


IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Hmp.
> 
> So, are they talkin' to You?????  OR.......Are YOU talkin' to them?


i might be doing most of the talking


Brownie518 said:


> PJ's!!!!


 you understand being a pj more than any of us you know!!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518 @chebaby

I see Sage has my Oyin Berry Pomade (I've been want-n).

Yep. I could do a real nice Sage Cart.

_*hits che for mentioning sage*_


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *do they ever have sales* besides that wack groupon
> 
> *i might be doing most of the talking*
> 
> *you understand being a pj more than any of us you know!!!*


 
@chebaby Yeah, she has some pretty nice 25%-30% off Sales. 

I knew YOU were doing all the Talkin'

Gurl...You know I ain't thankin' 'bout @Brownie518 

She know how she get down.


----------



## Raspberry

Reading this thread makes me want to wash right. now.  I can't tho.. my bed is callin.

I'm going to up cowash/washes for the next few weeks of my relaxer stretch and rotate 
SD Whip My Hair 
Tigi Catwalk Honey & Oatmeal 'Poo
HH Hello Hydration
SD Wheat Germ Butter Condish
KeraPro Restorative Treatment
SD Vanilla Silk Cream


Any one need some SD Silky Soft and/or SD Waterfalls? I don't think I'll use those up soon enough.. they're both 90-95% full and all I need is shipping $$. PM if interested.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518 @chebaby
> 
> I see Sage has my Oyin Berry Pomade (I've been want-n).
> 
> Yep. I could do a real nice Sage Cart.
> 
> _*hits che for mentioning sage*_


you know you need that berry pomade, im just here to remind you


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby Yeah, she has some pretty nice 25%-30% off Sales.
> 
> I knew YOU were doing all the Talkin'
> 
> Gurl...You know I ain't thankin' 'bout @Brownie518
> 
> She know how she get down.


lol i dont remember those sales

brownie no she be haulin for the lawd


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> you know you need that berry pomade, im just here to remind you


 
@chebaby

The reason it's not a 9-1-1 Emergency is because I have:

Kyra's Pomegrante Pomade
Marie Dean's Aloe & Mint Pomade
Enso's Pomade
HV Almond Glaze
Claudie's Tiffani Ceramide Pomade

I'm pomade-ded-ed out. 

But I still wants it. So "IF" I was gone make a Sage Cart I'd get:

1 16 ounce DB Pumpkin
1 DB Pumpkin Elixir
1 Oyin Berry Pomade
1 Oyin Juices & Berries
And something else.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> lol i dont remember those sales
> 
> *brownie no she be haulin for the lawd*


 
chebaby

Girl....she Hauls for The Lawd Geezus!  All Day.  Everyday.

Yes, Sage has most definitely had those Sales.  Especially around BF & Christmas.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby Brownie518

I also think I'd throw some Bee Mine Luscious in my Sage Cart.  

They are locked & loaded up in that Piece.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> The reason it's not a 9-1-1 Emergency is because I have:
> 
> Kyra's Pomegrante Pomade
> Marie Dean's Aloe & Mint Pomade
> Enso's Pomade
> HV Almond Glaze
> Claudie's Tiffani Ceramide Pomade
> 
> I'm pomade-ded-ed out.
> 
> But I still wants it. So "IF" I was gone make a Sage Cart I'd get:
> 
> 1 16 ounce DB Pumpkin
> 1 DB Pumpkin Elixir
> 1 Oyin Berry Pomade
> 1 Oyin Juices & Berries
> And something else.


yes you have a ton of pomades lmao.

i only use pomades once in a while but i do have a few that you sent me. and a bsp. and i think of the jar of joe as a pomade too.

if i buy something from sage it will be
darcy cocoa cream
darcy pumpkin
komaza califia pudding


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby @Brownie518
> 
> I also think I'd throw some Bee Mine Luscious in my Sage Cart.
> 
> They are locked & loaded up in that Piece.


see arent you happy i directed you over to sage now


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *see arent you happy i directed you over to sage now*


 
@chebaby

Ummm, I just eye-balled Sage real, real good. 

I could actually do a Ginormous Sage Cart.

SMH.

_*that was durty directing me ova' there*_ 
*all them thangs was lookin'*


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> *Girl....she Hauls for The Lawd Geezus!  All Day.  Everyday.*
> 
> Yes, Sage has most definitely had those Sales.  Especially around BF & Christmas.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Ummm, I just eye-balled Sage real, real good.
> 
> I could actually do a Ginormous Sage Cart.
> 
> SMH.
> 
> _*that was durty directing me ova' there*_
> *all them thangs was lookin'*


 i helped you realize all the yumminess that could be yours in just 2 days if you just hit paynah


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *i helped you realize all the yumminess that could be yours in just 2 days if you just hit paynah*


 
chebaby

It's like a Buffet.  Lawd that stuff was lookin' Guud

And I don't even want no Komaza, but it was lookin' delicious.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> It's like a Buffet.  Lawd that stuff was lookin' Guud
> 
> And I don't even want no Komaza, but it was lookin' delicious.


yes everythang looks good
i have a 16oz komaza olive that i havent even looked twice at


----------



## Brownie518

Right now, I'm waiting on packages from:

Hair Trigger
Claudie
Sephora


----------



## robot.

so i emailed her to let her know this haircut sucks.  i wonder what she'll say. maybe she'll give me my money back  that would be nice


----------



## hair4romheaven

Yall got me wanting trigger but I missed the sale so I dont feel impulsed to buy. Still thinking about it though.


----------



## Eisani

While my hair is blow dried, I'll be using some of my old texlaxed methods. This morning I moisturized w/Donna Marie Coco Hemp lotion and sealed w/Marie Dean Argan oil blend, baggied my ends and did a southern tease bun. Think I'll do this until I wash on Saturday.

On another note, I hate going through drive thru and when u get to the window they don't repeat the total. B!ithc don't just reach for my card before confirming the total.


----------



## 13StepsAhead

Eisani girl I hate that too especially when they don't even tell you and they just say drive up for your total.


----------



## mkd

i finally made my aveyou order.  chebaby, I got the daily fix instead of deva no poo.   You don't like the daily fix do you?


----------



## Eisani

I had an ay cart ready, but I got distracted. And ordered Jasmine's babassu base, fragrance oils, jars, etc...let's just say I've spent my hair budget money, but I'll make it right back.


----------



## chebaby

mkd said:


> i finally made my aveyou order. @chebaby, I got the daily fix instead of deva no poo. You don't like the daily fix do you?


 i like daily fix it cleanse well and keeps the hair soft. its just that i like no poo better. but daily fix is still good.


----------



## chebaby

chello ladies
i have my hair in two braids and the braids dont feel as soft as they usually do tonight and tomorrow ill spritz them with greg juice.


----------



## natura87

Hair is mostly out. I guess I'm washing it tonight.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

robot. said:


> *so i emailed her to let her know this haircut sucks.  i wonder what she'll say. maybe she'll give me my money back  that would be nice*


 
robot.

Ro, did you hear back from her? 

I hope she gives you a Refund.

Glad you asked for one.  "No Shame in the Game"  (ask for what you want)


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Eisani said:


> *This morning I moisturized w/Donna Marie Coco Hemp lotion *


 

Eisani 

I'm not familiar with this product?  Sounds good. 

Do they still make it?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

Lawd....I just pulled da' trigga' on da' trigga' and it was here today.  SMH.

My Hairitage also came.  I'll hafta' open them later.  Gettin' ready to Steam with SD Mocha Silk.

Will follow up with JC Too Shea!


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Eisani
> 
> I'm not familiar with this product? Sounds good.
> 
> Do they still make it?


 naw she dont make it no more. she replaced it with the hair whip which she will probably stop selling in a short while you know she dont keep nothing for too long


IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Lawd....I just pulled da' trigga' on da' trigga' and it was here today. SMH.
> 
> My Hairitage also came. I'll hafta' open them later. Gettin' ready to Steam with SD Mocha Silk.
> 
> Will follow up with JC Too Shea!


 sounds good let me know how you like the mocha silk.

that trigga must be fast.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Upon Application, Mocha Silk totally reminds me of Purabody Naturals Chocolate Hair Smoothie.  Which is exactly what I thought when I first took a 'whiff'.

I'll see when I rinse it out after Steaming.

I like(d) PBN although quite a few of you said it didn't work for you.  It absorbed nicely with Steam just like this Mocha Silk is doing.

So, I'd like to know from someone who has tried/used them both.

So, far, consistency etc...they feel/smell go on almost identical.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> naw she dont make it no more. she replaced it with the hair whip which she will probably stop selling in a short while you know she dont keep nothing for too long
> 
> *sounds good let me know how you like the mocha silk*.
> 
> that trigga must be fast.


 
chebaby

Gurl...I like it!  But I also like PBN which it reminds me of.  The absorbency etc...under the Steamer, the smell etc..definitely reminds me of PBN.

I need for you to try PBN nah, so you can officially do a comparison.

OT:  Yeah, I didn't think I saw that on DM's Line-Up.  

And my Lawd Geezus....Trigga' ships fast.  (Too FAST for me to ask her to put some smell good in it).....


----------



## Golden75

Trigga shipped mine 3hrs after I ordered & I received a a day early.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75

G, You've tried both PBN & SD Mocha Silk haven't you?  How do you think they compare?

So far, for me, they appear to be extremely similiar.


----------



## robot.

IDareT'sHair said:


> robot.
> 
> Ro, did you hear back from her?
> 
> I hope she gives you a Refund.
> 
> Glad you asked for one.  "No Shame in the Game"  (ask for what you want)



no reply yet.  i honestly don't think she will reply either.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Gurl...I like it! But I also like PBN which it reminds me of. The absorbency etc...under the Steamer, the smell etc..definitely reminds me of PBN.
> 
> I need for you to try PBN nah, so you can officially do a comparison.
> 
> OT: Yeah, I didn't think I saw that on DM's Line-Up.
> 
> And my Lawd Geezus....Trigga' ships fast. (Too FAST for me to ask her to put some smell good in it).....


 ill use PBN after i finish toying around with sd i still gotta try shea what and shea what deux.
but i will try it

aye whats the website for trigga again


----------



## IDareT'sHair

robot.

Even if she doesn't Ro, I'm just proud of you for asking.  

We have not because we ask not.

And she also knows you weren't pleased and would not 'recommend' her to anyone else, so based on that alone, I'd give you a Refund.

((HUGS))


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby


http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=...2snMDQ&usg=AFQjCNGPq-OBQEdH04v_uaCJdOBn_N7yJA


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

Hey Che, I ain't gone Lie, but I feel like hittin' PayNah on something tonight.


----------



## bajandoc86

IDareT'sHair Me too!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

bajandoc86

What you thinkin' 'bout gettin' Girl?


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Hey Che, I ain't gone Lie, but I feel like hittin' PayNah on something tonight.


 thanx for the link.

me too i think imma get that darcys cream i want.


----------



## bajandoc86

That darcy's cream chebaby been talmbout. I wanna try it soo bad...But I should be saving up for my trip to the US later this yr.  Imma go mad at on that trip, I plan to dedicate a suitcase to hair thangs.


----------



## chebaby

bajandoc86 said:


> That darcy's cream @chebaby been talmbout. I wanna try it soo bad...But I should be saving up for my trip to the US later this yr.  Imma go mad at on that trip, I plan to dedicate a suitcase to hair thangs.


 i want it soooooo bad
i cant wait to hear about your haul when you come to the US.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

Here's what I want (AY):

1 Liter Jessicurl Too Shea!
1 Liter Deva No Poo
*something else*


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby bajandoc86

Ya'll betta' quit playin' & hit PayNah before the Lurkers snap it all up.erplexed


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Here's what I want (AY):
> 
> 1 Liter Jessicurl Too Shea!
> 1 Liter Deva No Poo
> *something else*


 sounds good.


IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby @bajandoc86
> 
> Ya'll betta' quit playin' & hit PayNah before the Lurkers snap it all up.erplexed


 i know right
thats really all i want is that cream but so that i can get free shipping i would get the darcys cream, komaza califia pudding, oyin berry pomade, and either komaza shea lotion or kbb sa.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

Have you had Oyin Berry Pomade before?  

Didn't you get it when it first Launched?


----------



## bajandoc86

chebaby, you was looking at that berry pomade too! We are on tha same page. 

I need more butters.....my last enso butter is on its LAST leg. *tear*I probably can only do 4 more twists with that enso. Them butters gave me some banging twist outs!
So in prep for this trip, I'm making my list.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Have you had Oyin Berry Pomade before?
> 
> Didn't you get it when it first Launched?


 yea i had it. it was liighter than the regular bsp. and smelled yummy. but i got water in my jar so i threw it out.


----------



## chebaby

bajandoc86 said:


> @chebaby, you was looking at that berry pomade too! We are on tha same page.
> 
> I need more butters.....my last enso butter is on its LAST leg. *tear*I probably can only do 4 more twists with that enso. Them butters gave me some banging twist outs!
> So in prep for this trip, I'm making my list.


 i think bask tapioca butter is around the same texture as enso butter. i would also like to suggest qhemet cocoa ghee if you like thick creams


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

I just realized I already have another Liter of Too Shea!  x4 8 ounce Jars.  SMH

I love that stuff...... 

I wasn't even thinking about Jessicurl until I used it tonight.


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair said:
			
		

> Golden75
> 
> G, You've tried both PBN & SD Mocha Silk haven't you?  How do you think they compare?
> 
> So far, for me, they appear to be extremely similiar.



IDareT'sHair - no I haven't tried mocha yet, I wanted to get to use the Pura first.  Sorry T!  But I'll save some Pura, so I can compare when I do purchase SD cause I do plan to try it.


----------



## Golden75

Ummm Sage got freeship, whats the amount to spend?  Cause that is 1 stop shop all the way baby!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75 said:


> *no I haven't tried mocha yet, I wanted to get to use the Pura first. Sorry T! *


 
Golden75

Oh, I thought you had tried them both.erplexed  I smelled my Pura.  

It's extremely close.  That's why I said I wouldn't buy any SDM.

Same/Similiar Scent, Weight, Absorption.

And if/when there's a Sale, I'll just stick to what I said I'd get/try.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> *I just realized I already have another Liter of Too Shea! x4 8 ounce Jars. SMH*
> 
> I love that stuff......
> 
> I wasn't even thinking about Jessicurl until I used it tonight.


 of course you do you know how we stock up on stuff we love.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *of course you do you know how we stock up on stuff we love.*


 
chebaby

Girl, since it's in those individual jars and not in a Lizard Liter, I totally forgot about it.

I mean I really LURVE that Too Shea!


----------



## Eisani

IDareT'sHair I don't think Donna Marie makes it anymore. Just look at my location .


----------



## mkd

IDareT'sHair, have you tried your cj daily fix? 

It's in the 80s here,  I can't roller set anymore, its too hot.  This cj coco curl light has been giving me banging wash and goes so I got two bottles.  I hope I dont get sick of it like I did that ms Jessie's.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

There's really not a thang I should buy (except that Deva Curl No Poo).  

So, Imma keep on waiting for that little 15% from Kyra 'Nem.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Eisani  I stay lookin' at your Location. *for real*

mkd  No, but I have several bottles in my Stash.


----------



## Eisani

IDareT'sHair I'm cracking up at ol' messy red head Jessi playin with your emotions. I'm not gon' lie, my eyes got big when I saw a liter of Too Shea on AY. AY needs to stop teasing me.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby Brownie518

Ya'll Gurl....Carol's Daughter 'Nem ain't gettin' no love in that one Thread.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Eisani said:


> *I'm cracking up at ol' messy red head Jessi playin with your emotions. I'm not gon' lie, my eyes got big when I saw a liter of Too Shea on AY. AY needs to stop teasing me.*


 
@Eisani

I forgot I got those 4 Jars from Nounou during that Christmas Sale. So, I'm skrait. 

But I got excited too Girl.

And those 'deals' on AY stay thebomb.com like Dolla' Shipping & those % off.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

mkd

At some point, I still wanna get that DevaCurl No Poo (since Che was talmbout it so much).....

But I really gotta use up some of these other Cleansers first.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I think after *cough* Easter Imma go back on this little 'mock' N/B until Mother's Day & see what the Sales are.

I wish I could go M. Day until B/F. (but I won't push it).  One day at a time.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby @Brownie518
> 
> Ya'll Gurl....Carol's Daughter 'Nem ain't gettin' no love in that one Thread.



IDareT'sHair

Yeah, I saw.  Tearin' her up


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

They tearin' it Out The Frame.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

Hey Ms. B, did your Hairitage come?  I need to go open that.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> They tearin' it Out The Frame.



 ......


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> Hey Ms. B, did your Hairitage come?  I need to go open that.



 It did, and I haven't opened mine yet, either. It's got my Joe in there, too.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> ......


 
Brownie518

They tore it Out The Frame.



Brownie518 said:


> It did, and I haven't opened mine yet, either. *It's got my Joe in there, too.*


 
Brownie518

Yeah...Mine too! (And you got that Yuzu).  It's absolutely wonderful.


----------



## Brownie518

Oh, I forgot about the Yuzu!! I'm opening that when I get home in the morning. I love her Silk n Aloe stuff, too. I've been using that and Njoi Green Tea Creme lately. That Green Tea is so rich!!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> Oh, I forgot about the Yuzu!! I'm opening that when I get home in the morning. I love her Silk n Aloe stuff, too. I've been using that and *Njoi Green Tea Creme lately. That Green Tea is so rich!!!*


 
Brownie518

Njoi had a little 15% this past weekend.erplexed  

I didn't get anything.  I like that Green Tea Creme.  It went from a Jar to a Bottle.  I haven't purchased it, since she put it in the bottle.

Hairitage is suppose to have 20% for Easter.  I need to get that Code from her.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> Njoi had a little 15% this past weekend.erplexed
> 
> I didn't get anything.  I like that Green Tea Creme.  It went from a Jar to a Bottle.  I haven't purchased it, since she put it in the bottle.
> 
> Hairitage is suppose to have 20% for Easter.  I need to get that Code from her.



I didn't get any Njoi, either. I'll see what Hairitage doin, though.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

I'll Convo her later this week & get that Code......


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518

I was wondering if Shi-Naturals was gone have a Sale? 

But I haven't even used the 'stuff' I have.

2 Pre-Poo Buttercremes
1 Shea Lotion
1 Creamy Leave-In
1 Growth Tea Rinse
1 Black Tea Rinse

I'd like to have another one of those Creamy Leave-Ins.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> I was wondering if Shi-Naturals was gone have a Sale?
> 
> But I haven't even used the 'stuff' I have.
> 
> 2 Pre-Poo Buttercremes
> 1 Shea Lotion
> 1 Creamy Leave-In
> 1 Growth Tea Rinse
> 1 Black Tea Rinse
> 
> I'd like to have another one of those Creamy Leave-Ins.



That would be nice. I could use some more Rinses and Garlic conditioner. I might try the other rinses next order.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Hey ladies I'm so behind I need to catch up.
I hope everyone is great.

I hope there'll be great sales for Easter

Golden75 I received my hair today. Thanks for the info again


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> That would be nice. *I could use some more* Rinses and *Garlic conditioner*. I might try the other rinses next order.


 

Brownie518

So, I take it, the Garlic Conditioner (stank) doesn't last? 

I still need to finish up my Nutrine. I still have a coupla' bottles of that.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl


What you thankin' 'bout gettin' Ms. Curly? Or Are you open to whoever has good Sales/Discounts?

You know Claudie extended her Sale until Easter Sunday right?


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> So, I take it, the Garlic Conditioner (stank) doesn't last?
> 
> I still need to finish up my Nutrine. I still have a coupla' bottles of that.



 Nah, it doesn't last at all. It sure doesn't stank as much as Amla oil erplexed.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

So it looks like right now I'm just looking at Kyra 'nem.  

I shole wish AveYou would have a good Flash Sale, Groupon KGB Deal or somethin'.

Or even Sage.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *It sure doesn't stank as much as Amla oil *erplexed.


 
Brownie518

All that kind of mess Stank. Brahmi, Neem, Vatika, all them.

I can't even justify buyin' any more HTN. erplexed 

So, I need to get right back on this N/B.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> 
> 
> What you thankin' 'bout gettin' Ms. Curly? Or Are you open to whoever has good Sales/Discounts?
> 
> You know Claudie extended her Sale until Easter Sunday right?



IDareT'sHair I saw that but I'm waiting on the new line to debut then I'll haul.

Besides Kyra I'm not sure who else will catch my eye so we'll see. It depends on the sale.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> All that kind of mess Stank. Brahmi, Neem, Vatika, all them.
> 
> I can't even justify buyin' any more HTN. erplexed
> 
> So, I need to get right back on this N/B.



Yeah, they smell something terrible. SO can't stand my oil mix that has all of them in there, with garlic, too! 

I was just thinking about HTN, wondering if I should get some. I don't need any at all, though. I'm good.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518

I Already know how Stanky that stuff can be. *i don't blame SO*

@curlyhersheygirl

Yeah, that new Coffee Line should be interesting. Wonder what she'll come up with?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

If I could take my Fanga' off dat Trigga' I could get through some of these Butters, Creams and Pomades.

But I stay all Trigga'ed Up.....


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Right now, I'm using Claudie Iman Butter. Should use this up soon. 

I will rotate that with Claudie's Hairline & Temple Balm Revitalizer. 

And try to put da' trigga' down for a few days.

*i don't think i can*


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> If I could take my Fanga' off dat Trigga' I could get through some of these Butters, Creams and Pomades.
> 
> *But I stay all Trigga'ed Up*.....


IDareT'sHair

 You sure do! Locked and Loaded!!!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> @IDareT'sHair
> 
> *You sure do!* Locked and Loaded!!!!


 
Brownie518

Gurl...Greasy as a Pork Chop.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

I need to figure out a way to make Trigga' play well with other products.  

I haven't figured that out yet.erplexed  

Lawd...He just takes over.


----------



## Eisani

Hmm, maybe I should play wtith some of these Claudie's items while my hair is blown out. Iman, Isha, Quinoa and Ends Insurance. Lemme go pull those out before I go to bed.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> I need to figure out a way to make Trigga' play well with other products.
> 
> I haven't figured that out yet.erplexed
> 
> Lawd...He just takes over.



 He sure does. He's a beast


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Mernin' Lovelies....Lawd...don't ask. 

Why in the debil am I still sitting here?

Lemme go!

TTYL


Eisani  Good idea. Go Play!  So, we can get your Claudie Review.


----------



## natura87

What is it with y'all and this darn trigga? All I hear is Trigga  Trigga Trigga

What is in it? Gold dust and the tears of a Siberian kitten?


----------



## Eisani

Hey ladies. I'm liking Isha and the Moisturizing Ends Insurance . I may have to order before the sale is over. That Curl Junkie sale isn't looking bad at all since the flat rate and free shipping still applies! I think I'm going to get a 32 oz Curl Rehab and some other thangs. I got that cart to exactly $100 after the discount to qualify for free shipping.


----------



## Eisani

Y'all they moved the operator outside my office and I caint take it! LOUD. She reminds me of Miss Frizzell from The Magic School Bus. She gotsta go.


----------



## bronzebomb

I just ordered the "Save Your Do" gymwrap by Nicole Ari Parker. If you decide to order, make sure you get the $5 off.

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?p=15638335&posted=1#post15638335 

www.saveyourdo.com 

I ordered The Wide Band Gymwrap in black.
43" long x 4" wide. This size is perfect for all hairstyles and for those who want more coverage.

I am going to try to wear my natural hair more. The wigs & weave are getting annoying.


----------



## chebaby

chello chello chello
my SD and sage order shipped today i ordered the darcys cocoa cream and qhemet hjhajhfudsh twist butter last night.
then i went to target today and got miss jessies curly pudding(was looking at moptop mavens blog the other day and she used the pudding for braid/twist outs so you know i had to get it) i also got the new nubian heritage repair and exten butter and the matching custard. they smell nice and light. the butter has an odd frothy texture but that might be because the first ingredient is olive oil


----------



## Eisani

Lawd help me to hold out until Fridee.


----------



## bajandoc86

chebaby said:


> chello chello chello
> my SD and sage order shipped today i ordered the darcys cocoa cream and *qhemet hjhajhfudsh twist butter* last night.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> chello chello chello
> my SD and sage order shipped today *i ordered the darcys cocoa cream and qhemet hjhajhfudsh twist butter* last night.
> then i went to target today and got* miss jessies curly pudding*(was looking at moptop mavens blog the other day and she used the pudding for braid/twist outs so you know i had to get it) *i also got the new nubian heritage repair and exten butter and the matching custard.* they smell nice and light. the butter has an odd frothy texture but that might be because the first ingredient is olive oil


 
chebaby  Gurl.........   You really done Relapsed!



Eisani said:


> *Lawd help me to hold out until Fridee.*


 
Eisani  Lawd...You took the words right outta' mah Mouff

*prays*


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby Gurl......... You really done Relapsed!
> 
> 
> 
> @Eisani Lawd...You took the words right outta' mah Mouff
> 
> *prays*


 i dont know what happened one day i was fine and then the next i was haulin like my life depended on it its been fun

i plan on going on a no buy after i buy some qhemets in the new jars


----------



## chebaby

on another note, my hair is dry dry dry. i can feel my braids asking for moisture lol. tomorrow imma cleanse with no poo and then slather my hair in cj rehab

ummm speaking on cj what yall getting on frideee?


----------



## mkd

chebaby,  my hair is bone dry today too.  I don't know if my hair hated trader joes tea tree tingle conditioner today or what but it looks a ham.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@chebaby

It looks like the only thing I'll get getting (so far) is some Kyra.

mkd

Hey MK


----------



## chebaby

mkd said:


> @chebaby, my hair is bone dry today too. I don't know if my hair hated trader joes tea tree tingle conditioner today or what but it looks a ham.


 
i cant stand dry hair. what are you going to co wash or deep condition with?

oh and i used that conditioner once and i wouldnt say it made my hair dry(that i can remember) but it did make my hair a big ball of frizzerplexed


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> It looks like the only thing I'll get getting (so far) is some Kyra.
> 
> @mkd
> 
> Hey MK


 i want some kyra too but i end up buying something else i think imma pass on cj. i have plenty even though i was thinking of getting another 32oz rehab but i dont need it. i have 4 lil jars


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> i want some kyra too but i end up buying something else i think imma pass on cj. i have plenty even though *i was thinking of getting another 32oz rehab but i dont need it. i have 4 lil jars*


 
chebaby

This, My Friend, is a Liter 

That's the same thing I did with JC Too Shea!

4 x 8 ounce Jars = 32 ounces


----------



## Brownie518

Hey, ya'll

I'm here on my last night of work for the week. Off til Monday! Have any new sales been announced for this weekend?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

Hey Ms. Lady!

So...did you have a chance to dig into that HH Coconut Yuzu?


----------



## mkd

@ IDareT'sHair, hi! Back at ya.  I was trying to send ou a cute smiley but I can't from my iPad for some readon. 

chebaby, I am not using tea tree tingle anymore.  I have two full bottleserplexed.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

mkd

I'm sure TJ's has a leinent Return Policy.

Hunny....I'd be taking both the used/un-used right back to them.  

Even if I had to exchange it for something else.

Hmp.  Think I wouldn't?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

Lawd...where Ms. B go that quick?

I was gone tell her, I'm still on Claudie.  (but still looking side-eyed & _hongry_ at my Trigga')

I'm having withdrawls....


----------



## chebaby

T, it is a liter aint it but the lil jars aint as cute as that big ole pump bottle 

mkd, i wouldnt use it anymore either. i do like the nourish spa though


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Hey ladies.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *T, it is a liter aint it but the lil jars aint as cute as that big ole pump bottle *


 
@chebaby

Girl, that's why I had to check myself last night! 

When I said I wanted another Liter of Too Shea!

I was like fool, you got a liter. 

4 8 ounce Jars......

Hmp. 

You better po' dem Jars into that Cute Big Ole Pump Bottle and make it work.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Girl, that's why I had to check myself last night!
> 
> When I said I wanted another Liter of Too Shea!
> 
> I was like fool, you got a liter.
> 
> 4 8 ounce Jars......
> 
> Hmp.
> 
> *You better po' dem Jars into that Cute Big Ole Pump Bottle and make it work.*


 we fools

i thought about the bolded


on another note is it a little crazy that i want to sell my qhemet products so that i can order the new jars


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> Lawd...where Ms. B go that quick?
> 
> I was gone tell her, I'm still on Claudie.  (but still looking side-eyed & _hongry_ at my Trigga')
> 
> I'm having withdrawls....



IDareT'sHair

 I'm right here!! Had to do some work real quick, earn my keep . 

I didn't even get to open my HH. I passed out this morning when I got home. I'll open it while I massage in that lightweight formula .


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> on another note *is it a little crazy that i want to sell my qhemet products so that i can order the new jars*


 
chebaby

Yep.     as :heated:............

New Jars or Old Jars...You ain't gone use it.

*looks at che's heavy creme & brbc sitting ova' here*


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *I'll open it while I massage in that lightweight formula* .


 
Brownie518


  

Gurl...that durn Trigg'a is a Bad Boy!

I'm tryna' stay away from him.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Yep.    as :heated:............
> 
> New Jars or Old Jars...You ain't gone use it.
> 
> *looks at che's heavy creme & brbc sitting ova' here*


  i may use it seriously though i hope it helps to keep my hair moist this summer. you know how the sun gets greedy and starts eating my hair
i really really want that 8oz cocoa ghee though


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> i may use it seriously though i hope it helps to keep my hair moist this summer. you know how the sun gets greedy and starts eating my hair
> *i really really want that 8oz cocoa ghee though*


 
@chebaby

Chile...at this Point....You mightaswell Gone & Git it.....oke:

Have you figured out why your hair was so dry?


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Chile...at this Point....You mightaswell Gone & Git it.....oke:
> 
> Have you figured out why your hair was so dry?


 i know, i might as well get it dont tempt me

i think it was adding the SD vanilla silk as a leave in. some conditioners just dont work well as a leave in. i know its not the mocha milk cause when i used it for my twists my hair was soft. so its gotta be the vs. i wont use that as a leave in again


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *i know, i might as well get it dont tempt me*
> 
> i think it was adding the SD vanilla silk as a leave in. some conditioners just dont work well as a leave in. i know its not the mocha milk cause when i used it for my twists my hair was soft. so its gotta be the vs. i wont use that as a leave in again


 
chebaby

I know that CTDG is already sittin' up in Somebody's Cart......

_*you know you close to hittin' paynah*_


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl

Hey Ms. Curly, what you doin'?

And where in the debil is Ltown ?


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair I'm just looking on sage to see what if anything I'll get.


----------



## Eisani

Not that I'm a oke: but the coco ghee is the T-R-U.  

I may follow suit and stick witht Kyra's, I've been bustin it wide open on stuff lately when I said I was done buying. Besides, I have a gallon of that babassu coming. I need to sit down, but I wants that 32 oz Rehab!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

Thursday I plan to do 1/2 & 1/2.  

Half with Mocha Silk
Half with Purabody Chocolate Hair Smoothie

*Under Steamer.  

I looked/smelled PBN last night next to M.S. (I see/smell very little difference at all).


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> I know that CTDG is already sittin' up in Somebody's Cart......
> 
> _*you know you close to hittin' paynah*_


 true true i can live with just one heavy cream and brbc but i needs that ctdg in 8oz. and i want a honey balm. dont ask me why


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Thursday I plan to do 1/2 & 1/2.
> 
> Half with Mocha Silk
> Half with Purabody Chocolate Hair Smoothie
> 
> *Under Steamer.
> 
> I looked/smelled PBN last night next to M.S. (I see/smell very little difference at all).


 thatll be a nice combo to see which one is better. 
i cant wait to see what you think about it.
i need to try pura.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Eisani

Me Too E!  Imma try to put the Brakes on my Crazy Self (and just get Kyra like I said)erplexed

All these Sage Carts is making me want to do one.

curlyhersheygirl

Let me know if your Girl Fluertzy has a Sale (although she gave me terrible CS the 1st time I purchased from her)


----------



## chebaby

Eisani said:


> *Not that I'm a* oke: but the coco ghee is the T-R-U.
> 
> I may follow suit and stick witht Kyra's, I've been bustin it wide open on stuff lately when I said I was done buying. Besides, I have a gallon of that babassu coming. I need to sit down, but I wants that 32 oz Rehab!


 yea you is
pushas all around me in this thread it is the bomb.com though i personally think its the best moisturizer she makes.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

I'm so glad both ghee's will be 8oz now. I'm going to go in hard when she re-opens


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> true true i can live with just one heavy cream and brbc but i needs that ctdg in 8oz. and i want a* honey balm. *dont ask me why


 
chebaby

I really like this too.  So I can't ask why.  It's Great!


----------



## chebaby

imma upload a pic of the nubian heritage extend butter when i get home. i want yall to see the texture of this stuff. its so odd lmao and i have a feeling its gonna be oily but i kinda like oily butters. i might use it on my ends when i straighten whenever that is.


----------



## bajandoc86

Hey ladies! How y'all doing today?

Just came from my run around the local dam. Worked up a good sweat, came right home and ate a chocolate bar.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> I really like this too. So I can't ask why. It's Great!


 i always gave mine away because i had no use for it on a w&g. but i think itll moisturize my buns and pocahontas braids pretty well


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> Eisani
> 
> Me Too E!  Imma try to put the Brakes on my Crazy Self (and just get Kyra like I said)erplexed
> 
> All these Sage Carts is making me want to do one.
> 
> curlyhersheygirl
> 
> Let me know if your Girl Fluertzy has a Sale (although she gave me terrible CS the 1st time I purchased from her)



IDareT'sHair I will. I haven't purchased from her in awhile. I hope she has her act together because I haven't found a replacement for her DC yet


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

I think you should get it OHHB.  It would keep thangs nice & moist-ur-ized!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl

I should go look.


----------



## Brownie518

chebaby said:


> thatll be a nice combo to see which one is better.
> i cant wait to see what you think about it.
> *i need to try pura.*



Me, too, che. I've had that Smoothie sitting there forever. I didn't think it smelled that much. That Mocha Silk I damn near ate!!! 

Ya'll making me want to go buy something.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair I just sent her an email and a FB message asking about a sale. I'll keep you posted


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> I think you should get it OHHB. It would keep thangs nice & moist-ur-ized!


 imma get it i started to get it today when i purchased my other qhemet stuff locally but they be charging close to $20


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *I just sent her an email and a FB message asking about a sale. I'll keep you posted*


 
curlyhersheygirl

OOOps  So Did I ! (on her site)  I'll keep You Posted too!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby Brownie518

Yeah the Mocha Silk has a Chocolate-y Maple-y Smell to it. 

Not entirely Chocolate.  It has some Maple Up in There.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> curlyhersheygirl
> 
> OOOps  So Did I ! (on her site)  I'll keep You Posted too!



IDareT'sHair Great minds


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

Yeah, you should get the OHHB.  It's a great product.  When I had it, I immediately fell in Lurve.

It was a great Summer Hydrator for me.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby @Brownie518
> 
> Yeah the Mocha Silk has a Chocolate-y Maple-y Smell to it.
> 
> Not entirely Chocolate. It has some Maple Up in There.


yea the mocha smells it has a caremel scent or something sweet like that.
i dont remember what pura smells like



IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Yeah, you should get the OHHB. It's a great product. When I had it, I immediately fell in Lurve.
> 
> It was a great Summer Hydrator for me.


you selling me on it now imma get it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I have 1/2 Jar of Claudie Temple Balm and 1/2 Jar of Claudie Iman Butter.

I plan to finish both of these up before I go back to Trigger.


----------



## chebaby

ok i decided to do my hair tonight.
imma cleanse with no poo and condition with curl rehab.
then imma use darcys shea cream as a leave in and seal it in with cocoa ghee(since we talking about it lol) and do my two braids and call it a night.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *you selling me on it now imma get it.*


 
chebaby

Gurl..Gone & Get that CTDG & OHHB.  Hit PayNah.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> ok i decided to do my hair tonight.
> imma cleanse with no poo and condition with curl rehab.
> then imma use darcys shea cream as a leave in and *seal it in with cocoa ghee(since we talking about it lol)* and do my two braids and call it a night.


 
chebaby

Oh...So You already Got Some?.....

_*lawd....i shoulda' known*_  Why am I not surprised???


----------



## mkd

T, I should take these tea trees back to trader joes and exchange them for the nourish spas.  Got my hair feeling like straw.  I am going to wash in the morning with oyin honey wash and try again tomorrow.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Oh...So You already Got Some?.....
> 
> _*lawd....i shoulda' known*_ Why am I not surprised???


 yea you know i had a jar lmao. but i want it in the bottle


----------



## Shay72

Do the CJ sales start at midnight? Let me get my ish together.

I was trying to hold out until Claudie introduced her coffee line but  I needs me some more tea rinse.


----------



## bajandoc86

I  that mocha silk IDareT'sHair! My hair was moisturised and felt strong at the same time.  I enjoyed steaming with it.


----------



## Eisani

bajandoc86 said:


> Hey ladies! How y'all doing today?
> 
> Just came from my run around the local dam. Worked up a good sweat, came right home and ate a chocolate bar.



I ate a burrito  and now I'm sleepy.


----------



## divachyk

Swinging by to say dh's appt went well today. There is an abnormality but doesn't appear cancerous. Dr's will monitor through his routine pet scans! Praise God!


----------



## natura87

chebaby said:


> imma upload a pic of the nubian heritage extend butter when i get home. i want yall to see the texture of this stuff. its so odd lmao and i have a feeling its gonna be oily but i kinda like oily butters. i might use it on my ends when i straighten whenever that is.



It does look oily.


----------



## bajandoc86

divachyk Amen! Glad to hear it went well. Praying for continued blessings on you and DH.


----------



## natura87

I am going to go back on this NoBuy for the next few months. I have a lot of products and some stuff I want to use up. I have a Mixed Silk open and a Shea Moisture DTM that doest want to let go. I have another one lying around her somewhere too. I havent even touched my Pura hair milks or lotions, or my ASIAN stuff, or half of my CJ stuff. I havent touched my YAM either.

I need to get into this stuff.

2 braids left.


----------



## Ltown

IDareT'sHair said:


> curlyhersheygirl
> 
> Hey Ms. Curly, what you doin'?
> 
> And where in the debil is Ltown ?



[USER=118875]IDareT'sHair, ain't nothing happening with me but a no buy for a while. i just brought too much last month, i don't need or like backsup   I will be sending you something, don't ask won't tell

Beside all my focus is getting a beach body right now

I used up whip my hair, its nice but not a rebuy for me unless 30% off sale.  I actually like the sd shea better than mocha silk, very thick.


----------



## mkd

My aveyou is out for delivery!  Yay!  I could prob order from aveyou and SSI exclusively.   

My hair feels much better today, it was definitely the TJ's tea tree tingle.  I will find someone to give those too.  I have a friend who likes them.


----------



## Golden75

mkd - you make my scared to try it again TJ TTT.  I did like it when relaxed.


----------



## mkd

Golden75 said:


> @mkd - you make my scared to try it again TJ TTT.  I did like it when relaxed.


Golden75, I liked it too before, a lot actually.  But my hair really looked and felt bad yesterday.  I don't know what that is about.  But I don't even really want to fool with it anymore.  Maybe I needed to shampoo my hairerplexed


----------



## Golden75

mkd - I loved the tingle.  I don't have any in the stash, but thought about picking some up


----------



## SimJam

Hay ladies. Have been MIA because of work stress. My first year as a Manager and dealing with KPIs and being responsible for meeting deadlines ..... LOL sucks to high heck.

but Im free now. Internal auditors just came to pick up for finished research results and position papers .... phew

and Im going on leave for 2 weeks as of tomorrow 

Sooooooooo Im here to report that I bought some 2 tubs of KKKC and  1 of the shine serum and 2 bottles of Maxi hair (that Robot mentioned) and some other hair vits and some Dr bronners Castile soap .... umm thats all, I think

also finished a tub of HV sitrinillah and Dr Bronners Castile soap, KKKC and KKKT

not hair related I also bought some Reebok zigs they look so cool !!! Ordered at around 6:30 this morning and they've notified UPS for shipment already YaY


----------



## SimJam

ooooooh and my curlmart (KK stuff) order also just shipped !!!!!!

lol I was up ordering all sorts of mess early this morning.


----------



## mkd

Golden75, I would ship you mine but by the time we pay for shipping, you could have just picked up a few bottles.  If you want them though, you can have them.


----------



## Eisani

SimJam enjoy your time off, sounds much needed! I'm off next Friday and Monday for a long birthday weekend and I can't wait!


----------



## Golden75

mkd - Aww thanks.  But eh, you got me scurrrred.


----------



## SimJam

@Eisani Thanks Im so looking forward to my time off !!!!

Ummmm and can you all believe that the auditors are querying the title of the research because one word is different ? Site vs Area ... them *****s be crazy. I told them to take it to my Director because I was getting really pissed. So after they speak to him he comes and tells me to change the word and reprint the cover page LOLOL what da fuggity **** **** .... 

*edit : Oh we cant say young cow that has not had a calf* 




.........so i revisited KKKC over the weekend and I really like. I figured I would like the results more, the longer my hair got. 

and its nice to just do my hair on sunday and just spritz to refresh during the week. I just put my hair up into a loose puff when I go to the gym so i don't get the ends sweaty and risk frizzing.


----------



## Eisani

I revisited kccc recently and liked it as well. I'm ready to do my hair, but I might as well wait until after the pool on Saturday.

Isha and that Ends Insurance has my hair feeling wonderful . Those are definite keepers and I like the scents. Now if I could get everything else to smell like them, i'd be a happy lady. I also think I figured out my bday hair style .


----------



## chebaby

what this thread doing on the second page

chello ladies
well even though i have been buying a lot i am using things up. i finished my 32oz curl rehab last night
last night i ended up shampooing with elucence and then conditioning and finger detangling with curl rehab then i used pura mururu lotion as a leave in(for the first time) and then sealed it all in with cocoa ghee these two work very well together. my hair is super soft right now. what i loved about both of them is that they sunk right into my wet hair.
and then i used a little more ghee on my ends. my hair is very soft.
my hair has that cool moisturized feel to it.
i also oiled my scalp with jbco


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Shay72 @Ltown @Brownie518 @beautyaddict1913 robot.*Errbody Else*

25% Hairitage Hydrations Friday, Saturday, Sunday = *EASTERSALE*


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Eisani said:


> Isha and that Ends Insurance has my hair feeling wonderful . Those are definite keepers and I like the scents. *Now if I could get everything else to smell like them, i'd be a happy lady.*


 
Eisani

What Scents of Products Don't you like?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

mkd

Girl....I'd take that stuff back so fast it would make your Head Spin.

I'm a returns queen.


----------



## mkd

Aveyou left one of cj coffee curl cream lites out.  I emailed them, I am sure they will make it right and ship it.


----------



## mkd

Cj daily fix has a really nice light scent


----------



## IDareT'sHair

mkd

I'm sure they will. 

But I still hate stuff like that.  And I especially hate when things Spill/Leak.

Gurl....that right there goes through me like Hot Grease.


----------



## Eisani

IDareT'sHair Generally speaking, I don't like minty, tea tree, or herbal scents. I also hate apple anything, heavy florals, and artificial fruity scents. Specific to Claudie, no lie I only like the scents of thoe two products. They're supposed to be cotton candy and raspberry vanila, but I don't smell that. They just smell nice. Oh and the moisturizing dc(?) I like.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

I love that "Cool"Moisturized feeling.

What are you up to, today?  *somewhere hittin' paynah?*


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Eisani said:


> *Specific to Claudie, no lie I only like the scents of thoe two products. They're supposed to be cotton candy and raspberry vanila, but I don't smell that. They just smell nice. Oh and the moisturizing dc(?) I like.*


 
Eisani

Oh, I see.  I don't remember what all you got?

So, you like the way Isha & Quinoa smells and the DC'er?

I can't remember what the DC'er smells like?  Mine might be her version of "Hello Sugar" but I've had it a while.

I have a couple things in a nice Buttercreme (but I don't know the name of the scent)just whatever she sent. (I don't think I requested any thing in particular tho').

I don't like:

Artificial Fruity
Tea Tree
_Overly_ Herbal


----------



## IDareT'sHair

SimJam

Take a Deep Breath and Stay Calm.  You can do it.  

I hate being Stressed at Work too, but you'll be okay and you'll do a great job.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> I love that "Cool"Moisturized feeling.
> 
> What are you up to, today? *somewhere hittin' paynah?*


 girl i love that feeling too. thats how you know your hair is moisturized

not yet i still havent hit paynah on sage for qhemet but we will see later.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

I still can't Beweave I haven't hit PayNah on some stuff (by nah).  I'm tryna' be patient.

Plus I'm on Overload up in this Piece!

I'm still waiting on Claudie.  I think that's about it tho.erplexed


----------



## Eisani

IDareT'sHair that makes two of us . I don't remember what all I got either, but I did get something in buttercreme and I like that too.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> I still can't Beweave I haven't hit PayNah on some stuff (by nah). I'm tryna' be patient.
> 
> Plus I'm on Overload up in this Piece!
> 
> I'm still waiting on Claudie. I think that's about it tho.erplexed


 im surprised you havent hit paynah yet either but the easter sales are coming so its good to wait anyway


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Eisani

Gurl..You shole did Haul for Jeezus.....

If you decide to order anything else, just ask for unscented.

Lemme go smell that DC'er I have, but I'm pretty sure it's Her Version of "Hello Sugar" or that Jamaician Punch.  (which Brownie suggested) and I really like the way it smells.

But that has been a long while ago.  Now, she has totally limited her Fragrance Selection choice(s).

Everything I've got in these last Sales smells Amazing.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

I wish I could get excited about something. 

Don't you Eisani?  I just don't feel overly excited right nah.  (About hittin' paynah).

I would like for Sage or AveYou to have a Sale, so I could get a variety of stuff.

I guess I'm excited about Kyra.  But un-excited about that durn 15%


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> I wish I could get excited about something.
> 
> Don't you @Eisani? I just don't feel overly excited right nah. (About hittin' paynah).
> 
> I would like for Sage or AveYou to have a Sale, so I could get a variety of stuff.
> 
> I guess I'm excited about Kyra. But un-excited about that durn 15%


 i know what you mean. i felt like that a few weeks ago. and then the excitement came back all at once hit me like a ton of bricks. lmao.

i really want that kyra hemp but im not excited about any of her other products i cant wait to try that moisturizer you sent me cause it smells but other than thati just want the conditioner.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby  Errbody else

Oyin Handmade 10% =  *outlikealamb*


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby Errbody else
> 
> Oyin Handmade 10% = *outlikealamb*


 another 10% i like oyin but i dont need any right now. im almost done with my liter of hh but i have a 16oz back up


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@chebaby

10%? How Ugly is that?

I have a Liter of Honey Hemp. I want that Berry Pomade. 

I could get that from Sage tho'.

I better gone use them Pomades I got and KIM.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> i know what you mean. *i felt like that a few weeks ago. and then the excitement came back all at once hit me like a ton of bricks. lmao.*


 
chebaby

Lawd Che!  

I shole hope that don't happen to me.

_*it definitely has happened before*_erplexed


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> 10%? How Ugly is that?
> 
> I have a Liter of Honey Hemp. I want that Berry Pomade.
> 
> I could get that from Sage tho'.
> 
> I better gone use them Pomades I got and KIM.


 lol yea 10% aint much at all. but i guess its better than nothing. does 10% even cover shipping?

that berry pomade is niiiicceee though


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Lawd Che!
> 
> I shole hope that don't happen to me.
> 
> _*it definitely has happened before*_erplexed


 its part of the pj deal man


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *its part of the pj deal man*


 

@chebaby 

I know it is and that's why I'm Scurrrrrd


----------



## bajandoc86

Owweee......I am having dinner prepared for me, while I lounge and have a glass (or 2) of wine. Mr.personal chef is coming good tonight.  Life is good. 

What you ladies up to? 

If Aveyou has a sale...I'll be definitely buying nail polish, if Sage does - Imma get that DC cocoa bean thingy and oyin's berry pomade. Then that's it. My list for my shopping trip is getting ummm.......quite lengthy


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> I know it is and that's why I'm Scurrrrrd


 be veeeeeerrrrrrryyyyyy afraid that excitement will sneak right on up.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> be veeeeeerrrrrrryyyyyy afraid that *excitement *will sneak right on up.


 
chebaby

Hmp.


You mean that PJ Spurrrrrt

_*don't be passin that spurrrt off as no excitement*_


----------



## Golden75

Yeah 10% ain't nuttin,  don't cover shipping   I would love for sage to have something,  I can get a few staples .  

Passing on Kyra .  My grab something from HH, always wanted to try her stuff & 25% is nice!


----------



## bronzebomb

why didn't y'all tell me how good the HTN Daily Moisturizing Growth Lotion Is!!!!!!  My hair is Sof+T


----------



## Shay72

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Shay72 @Ltown @Brownie518 @beautyaddict1913 @robot.*Errbody Else*
> 
> 25% Hairitage Hydrations Friday, Saturday, Sunday = *EASTERSALE*


 
Saw it on FB and was too lazy to come back and post it


----------



## IDareT'sHair

bronzebomb

Girl, please.

 Go some where & sit down

We Did.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair

You are something else! 

Thanks for the heads up on HH...I got my list ready.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

Gurl...I wasted my fangas even responding.....

Yeah, I'm tryna' decide if I wanna do a little HH.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

All that talmbout Claudie...I added 1 Jar of Quinoa & Coffee Moisturizing Creme to my order.


----------



## bronzebomb

IDareT'sHair -   Well, it sounded good when I typed it!


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> Brownie518
> 
> All that talmbout Claudie...I added 1 Jar of Quinoa & Coffee Moisturizing Creme to my order.


IDareT'sHair

You placed another order? Or the one from the other day? I was thinking about making another one, too, but I have no business. I need to use up all these conditioners, moisturizers, pomades, oils..........


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518

I added to the Original order I placed when the Sale first started. 

So, I ordered:

1 Jojoba Cleanser
1 Avocado Cleanser
1 Tropical Rinse
1 Quinoa & Coffee Creme


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair

Oh, okay. I could use a couple Normalizing conditioners, though. I'll think about it this week, while I'm off. 
I decided not to get any Kyra's, though. I'd rather get more Silk Dreams. When is that free shipping thing supposed to be, tomorrow?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

bronzebomb said:


> *Well, it sounded good when I typed it!*


 
@bronzebomb

Girl...We had that discussion last summer when I was on my mad crazy HTN kick.

*htn stans'n*


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518

Alledgedly tomorrow about that SD deal. I looked in the Thread & on the Site, didn't see a thang.

So...You betta' ask @chebaby 

Imma pass on SD (again) and get Kyra.


----------



## SimJam

IDareT'sHair said:


> SimJam
> 
> Take a Deep Breath and Stay Calm.  You can do it.
> 
> I hate being Stressed at Work too, but you'll be okay and you'll do a great job.




Thanks IDareT'sHair whats done is done, I cant change anything now.

I just have to look forward to all my packages to come while Im on vacation


----------



## 13StepsAhead

hey ladies My mom came today and brought me some hair goodies from my stash:

-SM purification mask
-Bobeam cocoa and rahssoul clay poo bar
-AV Cocolatte
-AO HSR

Non hair products:
-Sprite Shower Filter (Thanks @divachyk for the rec)
-3x GNC untranourish hair (these are some big arse pills, but luckily they do not have a nasty chalky taste)

Enjoy you long weekend ladies. I know I will, my mom and I are doing some traveling around switzerland (Zurich,Zermatt, Montreux, Bern and Lusanne) and Maybe go to Annecy, France. We will be dog tired by the end of this, but she has never been out of the country so I want her to see as much as she can for the short time she is here.

Chat with you later.


----------



## divachyk

Is it bad that I'm hoping for a slow moment at work to get caught up on U1B1?  Hoping everyone is doing well. Got my TU last night and I'm pleased.


----------



## robot.

ugh this trigga is so thick it's nasty. i'm gonna cut it with some evoo or grapeseed oil once i can buy an applicator bottle.

so far it's been two weeks  since i've washed my hair so tomorrow night i'll wash and begin my protective styling to try and grow this section out


----------



## Eisani

Lawwd I didn't come here to work today!


----------



## natura87

At work, cant wait to get home and do my hair.


----------



## Golden75

My conditioner and coffee butter should be arriving today   Will cowash with the condish tonight to test it out, and will sniff the coffee buttter 

I neeeeedddd to redo the top half of my KT, they are a H.A.M! Cowashing is making them look like they 4 months old instead of 4 weeks 

I should take tomorrow off, but I'm hoping errybody and dey momma will be out of the office for a peaceful day. 

Did a little shopping today, bought a jacket and 2 tops, and plan to do a little more shopping over the weekend.  My wardrobe needs some serious rehab  Oh and I bought 3 pairs of shoes last nite .  I ordered a pair from DSW last week and got them yesterday, but will be returning since the left foot seems to be irregular, that sucka is narrow!  Was :heated: since I planned my outfit to go with the shoes


----------



## Eisani

Hairveda and my candelillia wax came today. I'm going to experiment with making pomade.


----------



## chebaby

chello ladies
so i got a shnit load of goodies in the mail today i dont like the way that darcys cocoa curl cream smells im loving the glitter/sparkles in the qhemet ahddusauhd twist butter. dont know where that comes from, must be one of the ingredients crystalizes when you mix it.
then i got all my SD products. im so excited to try all of them. so far the two im most excited to try is the almond buttercream(it has the same texture as kbb cream) and the PRE(cause i like the texture.).
pre seems like it will be an amazing hair butter, i aint pre pooing with that lil a$s jar.

so sunday i will cleanse with elucence(tryna use this up) then condition and detangle with the wheat germ butter conditioner, then use the silky leave in(which im not that excited about because i know my hair wont go crazy over the ingredients but whatever, i like the lite and watery texture) and the almond butter cream the seal my ends and do my two braids.

also i think im loving qhemet heavy cream now finally on dry hair its amazing. i used it last night and this morning to smooth the front of my hair and moisturize my edges. im loving it so far.


----------



## Ltown

Hi ladies!

Nothing new or exciting for me.  Dd went on cruise with friend, no phones so that stressful. 
I receive my htn, waiting on claudie that it.  IDareT'sHair, i'm using trigger it is very thick more castor oil then any other, no burning or sting.  I wonder if there is any cayenne pepper, after that pimento burn i'm happy it doesn't burn.   

Eisani, how many times have you talked to dd?


----------



## robot.

Ltown said:


> Hi ladies!
> 
> Nothing new or exciting for me.  Dd went on cruise with friend, no phones so that stressful.
> I receive my htn, waiting on claudie that it.  IDareT'sHair, i'm using trigger it is very thick more castor oil then any other, no burning or sting.  I wonder if there is any cayenne pepper, after that pimento burn i'm happy it doesn't burn.
> 
> Eisani, how many times have you talked to dd?



does your scalp tingle? i noticed mine tingling with i first applied it this morning. it was a 'hot' tingle too.  but it only lasted a second or two


----------



## chebaby

ok i know i said i would use SD this weekend but i might change that and use qhemet. it just depends on what i grab. but my mind is telling me to use detangling ghee as a leave in and seal with the twist butter.


----------



## Eisani

Ltown I talked to dd by phone or text al day, every day . She got back late last night so I can rest easy. Even the fish was excited to see her, fins wagging like a puppy tail. How long will dd be on her cruise?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby Eisani

Hi Che & E (and errbody else).  

I just co-cleansed with Naturelle Grow.  Under the dryer with Claudie Reconstructor.  

I really like this *2 thumbs up*  Definitely a Staple & glad I have another bottle.

Che I think you would likey.

Too lazy to do the 1/2 1/2 method with SD Mocha & PBN, so Imma just use SD Mocha and maybe finish up my sample.  Much Love & Thanks to Ltown for that.

Didn't check my mail.  I know my Claudie hasn't shipped, but my Indigo could have came today.

I'll hafta' stay up tonight 1 a.m. EST to catch Kyra.  Her sale starts Midnight CST. (and she always puts a 'disclaimer' _"while supplies last"_)

Glad I'm off tomorrow.


----------



## Eisani

IDareT'sHair I'm about to hit these streets and partay for my friend's bday. Hers is today and there are two of us next Friday. I don't plan on overdoing it since I'm the only clown that's working tomorrow for a few hours.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Eisani

Have Fun Girlie!  I know you will.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I looked at Silk Dreams.  $3.99 for shipping isn't bad at all.

Imma gone & get Kyra tho'.

I'll keep my eye on SD's though for a Discount (maybe Mother's Day).


----------



## Brownie518

Hey, ladies. 
I'm about to go scoop up some Silk Dreams real quick. Got my list ready. 

I finished up a Hairitage Castor Infusion. I think I have one more left. I need to redo my list of stuff to use up. What's everyone doing for the weekend?


----------



## chebaby

hey T
girl dont tell me that claudies reconstructor is good i dont need no more temptation.
your reggi for today sounds good glad you are liking that mocha. its the smell more than anything lol.

i still havent hit paynah on my qhemet and dont know if i will for kyra although i want to because i think that will make an amazing summer co wash and leave in


----------



## Ltown

Eisani said:


> Ltown I talked to dd by phone or text al day, every day . She got back late last night so I can rest easy. Even the fish was excited to see her, fins wagging like a puppy tail. How long will dd be on her cruise?



Eisani, she been gone since last Wed.  They left esrly and stayed in FL for a couple of days before ship sailed and went to Disney.  They left for cruise Sat that was the last time we talked, they'll be back Sat.  Dd been going away for Spring break for years but this is first time i couldn't do like you did call everyday    She will be graduating high school going to college lord, lord i'm go crazy trying to let her go and grow up.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@chebaby Yeah that smell is delicious. 

@Ltown did me up right. I think I actually have enough left for 1-2 more DC'ing Sessions.

@Brownie518 Hey Lady B! Maybe I can stay up with ya'll so I can get my Kyra. _*while supplies last*_ 

What the What?erplexed

Hmp. 

Betta' get like BJ & make Some Mo'. *cause bj gets that monneeee*


----------



## Ltown

robot. said:


> does your scalp tingle? i noticed mine tingling with i first applied it this morning. it was a 'hot' tingle too.  but it only lasted a second or two



Robot, no tingle but i also make sure i don't use it after a wash or freshly wash scalp, 3 day old scalp.  After last year hair loss i'm extremely cautious.


----------



## Shay72

Ltown & Eisani
Sounds like ya'll are really close to your daughters like me & mama. When I went away to college we talked errrryday, all day. My step dad was complaining and I was like hush fool. I still talk to my mama several times a day .

I need to stop playing and figure out what I'm getting from CJ, Silk Dreams, and Claudie's. Thinking about HH too. We shall see.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72

Shay, what are you using from the Silk Dreams Line?


----------



## Ltown

Shay72 said:


> Ltown & Eisani
> Sounds like ya'll are really close to your daughters like me & mama. When I went away to college we talked errrryday, all day. My step dad was complaining and I was like hush fool. I still talk to my mama several times a day .
> 
> I need to stop playing and figure out what I'm getting from CJ, Silk Dreams, and Claudie's. Thinking about HH too. We shall see.



Shay72, how was the hair show?  Are you going back for the atl show this month?


----------



## Shay72

Why did I doubt my pj self? I went to my little book and I had lists already for CJ, Shi Naturals, HH, Claudie's, and Silk Dreams .

IDareT'sHair
I'm getting:  Vanilla Silk, Mocha Silk Infusion, Mocha Silk Hair Milk, Nourish, and Almond Butter Cream. I'm mad bc my order is coming up to $73 . I may just scale back and pay the $3.99. We shall see.


----------



## chebaby

urggggg just found out my friend cant go with me to the hair show. i have another friend to go with but this fool cant drive so i gotta drive all the way there and back by myself so i dont know what imma do.

anyway i may order some qhemet from sage later on.


----------



## bronzebomb

oops!  Wrong thread.

(deleted post)


----------



## LuvlyRain3

got my hairitage cart ready. i expected to hear about more sales by now. i was thinking about ordering some SD for my lil sis but i prefer either free shipping or some type of discount. her shipping is already pretty reasonable so i dont really feel like im "winning".


----------



## mkd

Aveyou said they would ship my coco curl cream lite immediately so I  am happy.  this stuff really has my hair pretty.  I need to grab some co wash conditioners this weekend.  Maybe a tj nourish spa and I will run by tj Maxx or Marshall's and get a liter of something.


----------



## mkd

chebaby, the hair show in Atlanta?  I was thinking about going but the list of vendors wasn't that impressive to me.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

*cough* Um...didn't you just do a QB Haul?

Lawd....What you gettin' nah?


----------



## Golden75

I was thinking bout getting some SD for my mom, whip my hair, vs, mocha l.i (and one for me too), I wanted to try the poo, but I got enough poo I ain't using, but I dunno.  I may.... you know, for momz


----------



## chebaby

mkd said:


> @chebaby, the hair show in Atlanta? I was thinking about going but the list of vendors wasn't that impressive to me.


 yea thats the one i wanted to go to i may not be able to go now, im not sure.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> *cough* Um...didn't you just do a QB Haul?
> 
> Lawd....What you gettin' nah?


  i just want another detangling ghee and the honey balm i never ordered.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

bronzebomb

Ya'll Crazy.

Must been a slow day today......


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> * i just want another detangling ghee and the honey balm i never ordered*.


 
chebaby

Excellent choices. 

Lawd....  Gone & Hit it!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

redecouvert

Hi Ms. Red!

:blowkiss:


----------



## robot.

yall are such a group of enablers!!  reading these convos have me


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Hey ladies. These sales aren't tempting .

I have a claudie cart made up just waiting to hit paynah and I think i'll be passing on the rest.

Still no word from Fluertzy; she's on the bubble


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl

Yeah...Imma do Kyra and leave the rest alone.

Wish I could do a Sage Haul or AveYou (but I really don't need any of it)erplexed


----------



## redecouvert

hello ladies 
I have been sooo MIA...busy with school and still lurking 
and hauling....yarn 
this is still my favorite on LHCF


----------



## IDareT'sHair

redecouvert

We Miss You!

I still have Fond Memories of That Stash!.....


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

So, here's what I did....I made up a "mock" Kyra Cart.  Lawd...that's some high shipping. (Having 2nd thoughts). 

15% ain't nothin'.

I made up a Sage Cart.  They're are out of Bee Mine Luscious.  (I would have gotten some cause I don't have any in my Stash)

Oh, Yeah, Che, I think I like the new QB Jars.  They look Smaller tho'.  Maybe it's just because of the shape.erplexed

I feel like using a milk.  Maybe I'll use DB Shea Lotion, HV Whipped Ends Hydration.  They are both open.

Or....I migh just put on some Trigga'.

_*the spurrrt ain't on me right nah*_


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

Don't tell me....I'm back in love with Hairveda's Whipped Ends Hydration!

I love it when you come back to a product & love it all over again.

Imma stay Milked & Lotioned up this Summa'


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> So, here's what I did....I made up a "mock" Kyra Cart. Lawd...that's some high shipping. (Having 2nd thoughts).
> 
> 15% ain't nothin'.
> 
> I made up a Sage Cart. They're are out of Bee Mine Luscious. (I would have gotten some cause I don't have any in my Stash)
> 
> Oh, Yeah, Che, I think I like the new QB Jars. They look Smaller tho'. Maybe it's just because of the shape.erplexed
> 
> I feel like using a milk. Maybe I'll use DB Shea Lotion, HV Whipped Ends Hydration. They are both open.
> 
> Or....I migh just put on some Trigga'.
> 
> _*the spurrrt ain't on me right nah*_


 yea 15% aint squat if it dont cover shipping plus a little more i dont want it. and whats up with high shipping costs anyway????

qhemet jars are cute they do look smaller but it probably holds the same amount.

i didnt know you had darycs shea, how you liking it? i love it and the smell is


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

I ended up Grabbing HV Whipped Ends & a little trigga'  _*i can't leave that stuff alone*_

I'll rotate Whipped Ends & DB Shea Lotion.  I haven't used it lately, so I don't remember the scent and didn't smell it.

Didn't use up anything, but really close to using up 2 Claudie and 1 Bottle of Naturelle Grow Cleansing Conditioner.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Don't tell me....I'm back in love with Hairveda's Whipped Ends Hydration!
> 
> I love it when you come back to a product & love it all over again.
> 
> Imma stay Milked & Lotioned up this Summa'


 i know what you mean. i love coming back to stuff it be having you like "why did i ever stop using this" lmao.

imma be lotion up this summer too. i actually have as many lotions as i do deep conditioners


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> I ended up Grabbing HV Whipped Ends & a little trigga' _*i can't leave that stuff alone*_
> 
> I'll rotate Whipped Ends & DB Shea Lotion. I haven't used it lately, so I don't remember the scent and didn't smell it.
> 
> Didn't use up anything, but really close to using up 2 Claudie and 1 Bottle of Naturelle Grow Cleansing Conditioner.


 HV whipped ends is


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@chebaby

What Are YOUR Lotions? Here's what Imma be usin':

Hairveda Whipped Ends *no back ups tho'*
Darcy's Shea *no back ups*'
DB Transitioning Creme
Komaza Shea *no back ups*
Oyin Dew *if it's not too heavy*
Marie Dean's Coco Shea Lotion x3
Shi-Naturals Hair Milk *no back ups*
Hairitage Hydrations Cocoaloe Hair Milk x2
Tiiva Naturals Green Tea Leave-In x2
Claudie Satin Lotion, Balancing Lotion & Frappe Lotion *no back ups*
Purabody Naturals Murumuru x2
Hydratherma Naturals *numerous*

I know I'm missing something.


----------



## JudithO

lol.... So this is a hauling challenge? Cos I don't see no U1B1 going on..... Hey I'm just hating... lol


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> What Are YOUR Lotions? Here's what Imma be usin':
> 
> Hairveda Whipped Ends *no back ups tho'*
> Darcy's Shea *no back ups*'
> DB Transitioning Creme
> Komaza Shea *no back ups*
> Oyin Dew *if it's not too heavy*
> Marie Dean's Coco Shea Lotion x3
> Shi-Naturals Hair Milk *no back ups*
> Hairitage Hydrations Cocoaloe Hair Milk x2
> Tiiva Naturals Green Tea Leave-In x2
> Claudie Satin Lotion, Balancing Lotion & Frappe Lotion *no back ups*
> Purabody Naturals Murumuru x2
> Hydratherma Naturals *numerous*
> 
> I know I'm missing something.


dang you got some good stuff.

i got:
HV whipped ends x2
darcys transitioning cream
darcys cocoa cream
darcys shea butter lotion
pura mururu
pura sapote
oyin dew
SD mocha silk milk
carols daughter milk
HH cocoaloe
CURLS milkshake
komaza califia

thats all i can think of


----------



## mkd

chebaby, let me know if you come to atl


----------



## chebaby

mkd said:


> @chebaby, let me know if you come to atl


 i sure will i really want to go. ive been to atl once before but it rained the whole time i was there so my friend couldnt show me around


----------



## Seamonster

judy4all said:


> lol.... So this is a hauling challenge? Cos I don't see no U1B1 going on..... Hey I'm just hating... lol



 We are doing U1B1, We just buy a whole lot of ones, then use a whole lot of ones. 

Did my onion mask, followed with a SD DH co wash, used Claudie's avocado as my leave in. Now that I have started doing tea rinses, my products last a lot longer.


----------



## JeterCrazed

I am RIDDLED with disappointment 

Sent from my Inspire HD using LHCF


----------



## Shay72

Curl Junkie done. In & out in less than 5 minutes.


----------



## natura87

judy4all said:


> lol.... So this is a hauling challenge? Cos I don't see no U1B1 going on..... Hey I'm just hating... lol



 What are you tryna say? 

Thins get used up up in here...its just....this is a thread of product connosuirs (sp?.)..so um....yeah.


----------



## Golden75

@Shay72 - whats the code? I'm debation on getting something from CJ - NVM it's on the site


----------



## Raspberry

Seamonster said:


> We are doing U1B1, *We just buy a whole lot of ones, then use a whole lot of ones.*



Love it


----------



## LuvlyRain3

Placed my HH order. Not too impressed with the sales this Easter. Keeping my eye on aveyou just in case they try to pull off a sale.


----------



## Eisani

JeterCrazed what u disappionted about?

Anyway, something keeps pulling me away from ordering HH. 25% is a good deal, I just can't do it.
I'm just gonna hold my mule.


----------



## Golden75

Eisani - I feel the same.  Had a HH cart ready, an numerous carts on the nets, but I can't hit pay nah!


----------



## Eisani

Golden75 I couldn't even buy nail polish.  I did buy a blazer and some sandals though .


----------



## Eisani

IDareT'sHair I found my Claudie haul list:

Frappe
Renew Protein
Reconstructor
Quinoa/Coffee
Isha
Ends Insurance
Iman
Hair/temple Balm
Heat Serum
Mango Rinse
DC Mask
Satin Daily li
Vere Oil
Hair gel
Tea Rinse
Normalizing Rinse


----------



## Minty

Hey chicas...long time I know

....umm. is AveYou having a sale?


----------



## chebaby

chello ladies
i started to do my hair last night but it was kinda cold and i got lazy real quick i will be doing it tomorrow though and wearing a w&g then sunday i will do it again and put it back into braids.
i kinda want to straighten my hair. like really bad but i cant bring myself to do it. i just had it straight in Jan. i want to roller set but i cant imagine fighting with my hair to act right on them rollers so ill pass

last night i finally pulled the trigga on qhemet honey balm and another detangling ghee it already shipped so i should have it by monday which means when i do my hair the middle of next week i will be mixing the balm and ghee together

after that ill go back to using SD cause i have a lot of stuff i want to try and also because of her shelf life


----------



## Golden75

Eisani said:


> @Golden75 I couldn't even buy nail polish. I did buy a blazer and some sandals though .


 
@Eisani - Me either, hair & nails is starting to take a backseat - I bought a dress and a jacket 

Minty - We wish


----------



## JeterCrazed

[USER=26356]Eisani[/USER] said:
			
		

> JeterCrazed what u disappionted about?
> 
> Anyway, something keeps pulling me away from ordering HH. 25% is a good deal, I just can't do it.
> I'm just gonna hold my mule.


Errbody going on these lavish shopping sprees. Buy one...ONE!!!   turrble...

Sent from my Inspire HD using LHCF


----------



## Eisani

Minty Hey love!  Aveyou doesn't have anything special going. I *need* them to have something! Btw, how are things?

JeterCrazed One, one dozen. It's all the same.


----------



## Ltown

Hello ladies!

I'm not getting hh this round because i just got some last month.  I only want some cj honey butter but i want a sample  to try first so if any of you are willing please let me know.  We  need to start doing that sampling products so if you don't like it you won't get stuck with it buy alot.


----------



## Brownie518

Hey, ya'll!! 

I still haven't gotten anything. I have an SD cart set but haven't hit it yet. My hair came out so nice with what I have so I really need to just catch a corner and be quiet. 

I did use up some stuff:

Marie Dean Seaweed & Rice DC
Shi Naturals Tea Rinse
HV pH Rinse
Jasmine's Shea Rinse (i think that was my last one)

I am gonna go grab some Joe from HH before it's gone...


----------



## natura87

Finally washed my hair. I shampood with Shea Moisture's Organic Raw Shea Butter Moisture Retention Shampoo, DC'd with Mixed Silks Nourishing Deep Conditioner, cowashed with Curls Coconut Sublime Conditioner, applied Curl Junkie's Smoohing lotion and sealed wih Donna Marie Buttercreme.

 Just wearing a wash and go puff. A lady asked me if I was locing my hair.. No..no yet.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

Hey Ms. Che!

Hi Ya'll...........

Nope.  Still haven't purchased anything.  Didn't get Kyra's (yet) and may not.  A little put off with the shipping.

I had a SD Cart, but really don't want it either, so I backed it out.

I'm with Brownie518  I needs to catch a corner someplace.

*we need Charz & LaColocha back to shut down stuff*


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Eisani

Nice Claudie Haul.  You went all in.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I think the Spurrrrt has departed from my fangas. 

I keep makin' Cart after Cart after Cart but won't hit paynah. *i must be sick*

Anyway, maybe I'll KIM until Mother's Day. 

I got to thinking I have a durn Gallon of SSI Avocado 4x 16 ounce bottles = a durn Gallon. SMH.

So, Imma just hit pause and wait until Mother's Day.

Right now, I'm on stash overload.  And for ME to say that, it must be pretty bad.


----------



## mkd

Hey ladies!  I noticed my target has gotten some new lines.  Hair rules, either the curls or mixed chicks little kids line and that knock off Shea moisture looking line, Nubian something.  I am soooooooonin love with cj right now that I don't want any other lines for my hair curly.  I did buy a huge bottle of con argan poo and some random con to cowash with, David babii hydrating con from tj Maxx.  And also a Bain de terre con.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

mkd said:


> *David babii hydrating con from tj Maxx. *And also a Bain de terre con.


 
mkd

This got terrible reviews.  Let me know if you try it.  

And...did you take that Trader Joe's stuff back yet?.


----------



## mkd

IDareT'sHair said:


> mkd
> 
> This got terrible reviews.  Let me know if you try it.
> 
> And...did you take that Trader Joe's stuff back yet?.



T, seriously? Thanks for the heads up, I am taking that David babii back tomorrow.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

mkd said:


> *T, seriously? Thanks for the heads up, I am taking that David babii back tomorrow.*


 

mkd

Girl..and then swing by Trader Joe's & take that back too.

But really, that David Babaii stuff got terrible reviews.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

Hey Ms. B!

I still haven't bought anything.  I don't think I will either.


----------



## Brownie518

mkd IDareT'sHair 

What ya'll doin? I just came in from Walmart. Pure madness in there.  I was going to get some Organix Macadamia oil conditioner but just got some CPR instead. I have one more use in my last jar. 

T, have you tried the light Trigga yet?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518

Nah....

I'm still workin' on this 16 ounce. You know I don't like alot of stuff open. 

I will pull out the Featherweight after I use this one up.

And save the 32 ouncer for when the weather changes.

I might need another Featherweight before Fall.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> Hey Ms. B!
> 
> I still haven't bought anything.  I don't think I will either.



IDareT'sHair

I got some Joe, Sweet butter Pomade, and Peach Aloe pomade from Hairitage.  I wanted to get the Mocha milk and Creme de la Silk from SD (among other things) but I really have to get through all these leave ins and moisturizers first.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> Nah....
> 
> I'm still workin' on this 16 ounce.  You know I don't like alot of stuff open.
> 
> I will pull out the Featherweight after I use this one up.
> 
> And save the 32 ouncer for when the weather changes.



I couldn't wait.  I had to try it!!! I wish I had gotten a bigger one.


----------



## mkd

Hey B!  You make me want to try that motions CPR.  Maybe I will pick it u one day.  I really need to wash my hair.  Trying to decide whether t do the two step aphogee,  not really feeling it, maybe next week.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

I started to get (from Hairitage)

Sprout *one on the way...don't need*
Coconut Yuzu *have like 5 jars...don't need*
Musk Pomade *never tried*

So, I backed it out


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> *I think the Spurrrrt has departed from my fangas. *
> 
> I keep makin' Cart after Cart after Cart but won't hit paynah. *i must be sick*
> 
> Anyway, maybe I'll KIM until Mother's Day.
> 
> I got to thinking I have a durn Gallon of SSI Avocado 4x 16 ounce bottles = a durn Gallon. SMH.
> 
> So, Imma just hit pause and wait until Mother's Day.
> 
> Right now, I'm on stash overload. And for ME to say that, it must be pretty bad.


*throws ice cold water on T*
snap out of it girl and get yo haul on

no but really, since you no in a hauling mood at least now you can shop your stash


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@mkd @Brownie518

I was in that Motions CPR vs _something or other????_

And CPR won Hands Down. I also may pick up some after I reduce my stash....like in 2014.....or 2015


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> **throws ice cold water on T**
> *snap out of it girl and get yo haul on*
> 
> no but really, since you no in a hauling mood at least now you can shop your stash


 
chebaby

You're a Friend and a Pusha' but I love you.

Nah Girl...I'm running out of room on my shelves and that's pretty horrible.

I just I hope I don't go buck-wild when I snap! *cough* like YOU Did.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

Seriously tho' Che, I made 50-11 Carts and didn't want any of it.

Now...if AveYou had something goin' down...I could be tempted to hit paynah.

I'm already thinking of my Mother's Day Carts.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> *You're a Friend and a Pusha' but I love you*.
> 
> Nah Girl...I'm running out of room on my shelves and that's pretty horrible.
> 
> I just I hope I don't go buck-wild when I snap! *cough* like YOU Did.


 i wear many different hats i love you too thats why im like if you gonna haul, do it while theres a sale.
but i know us pjs dont care about no sale we haul all year long anyway

but i feel you about not having any space. you gotta use some so you can buy some lmao. and then we can do this no buy again


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Seriously tho' Che, I made 50-11 Carts and didn't want any of it.
> 
> Now...if AveYou had something goin' down...I could be tempted to hit paynah.
> 
> I'm already thinking of my Mother's Day Carts.


 the pj spuuuurrrrtttt done left you alone

aveyou needs to have another groupon so i can lose my mind


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *I couldn't wait.  I had to try it!!! I wish I had gotten a bigger one.*


 
Brownie518

Gurl....How is He?  *cough* I mean It.

I like 'em Big....


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

Imma see what they gone be puttin' down for Mother's Day.  

(And between that time, I can try to use up some stuff).


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> Gurl....How is He? *cough* I mean It.
> 
> *I like 'em Big*....


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Imma see what they gone be puttin' down for Mother's Day.
> 
> (And between that time, I can try to use up some stuff).


 yea between now and mothers day you should be able to use up quite a few things


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@chebaby

If there are Mother's Day Sales.....I'd get:

Featherweight Trigger
Hairveda 
SheScentIt
Silk Dreams?
Curlmart *Mop Top DC'er*


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> Gurl....How is He?  *cough* I mean It.
> 
> I like 'em Big....



IDareT'sHair



Girl, he's gooooodd!!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> @IDareT'sHair
> 
> 
> 
> *Girl, he's gooooodd!!! *


 
Brownie518

No Doubt............. 

Trigg'a handles his bitness.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I need to do an Inventory.  I might do it this weekend.

I already know at some point, I want another HV Whipped Ends.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> If there are Mother's Day Sales.....I'd get:
> 
> Featherweight Trigger
> Hairveda
> SheScentIt
> Silk Dreams?
> Curlmart *Mop Top DC'er*


 good  list

silk dreams will surprise you maybe she will have a nice sale so you can snatch some stuff right on up.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> I need to do an Inventory. I might do it this weekend.
> 
> I already know at some point, I want another HV Whipped Ends.


 the smell of whipped ends gets me everytime and its very moisturizing


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *the smell of whipped ends gets me everytime and its very moisturizing*


 
chebaby

Yeah, I'd get another Bottle or 2 and something else.  (Don't know what tho') I'm pretty much set with HV.

What you gone get?  Here's what I might get:

SSI
2 more 16 ounce Pomegrante 
1 16 ounce Okra Winfrey

Trigger
1 16 ounce Featherweight

Silk Dreams
16 ounce Vanilla Silk
16 ounce Shea What
16 ounce Destination Hydration

Curlmart
1 Mop Top DC'er
1 Deva Curl No Poo


----------



## SimJam

ok i just ordered some hair trigger, hope it comes by next friday, paid for expedited shipping but it didnt say how many days that wud take.

if it doesnt come in time no worries though, Im gonna be on maxi hair (vits) and mogrow for the next 2 months and I'll find some way to get it to me during that time.

Im done with my break from the no buy .... unless I decide to get some shea moisture curling souffle from walgreens


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Yeah, I'd get another Bottle or 2 and something else. (Don't know what tho') I'm pretty much set with HV.
> 
> What you gone get? Here's what I might get:
> 
> SSI
> 2 more 16 ounce Pomegrante
> 1 16 ounce Okra Winfrey
> 
> Trigger
> 1 16 ounce Featherweight
> 
> Silk Dreams
> 16 ounce Vanilla Silk
> 16 ounce Shea What
> 16 ounce Destination Hydration
> 
> Curlmart
> 1 Mop Top DC'er
> 1 Deva Curl No Poo


 im pretty much set on everything

but knowing me id probably get:

SD almond butter cream(if i like it as much as i think i will)
SD wheat germ conditioner(if i like it, my hair like wheat germ)
SD whip my hair(if i like it)

but honestly i think im done hauling. i cant even get cj cause i have everything. well i could use another smoothing conditioner but thats no big deal.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

SimJam chebaby

I'm right there with you Ladies.  I know I have at least 25 Marie Dean Conditioners/Products. 

SMH.

That's a durn shame.  That's why I let that last sale just gone & die.  I just couldn't do it.

And lately, I've been using other stuff. 

I gotsa' get back on my Marie Dean Grind.  Cause it's taking up too much space.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

I wanna use up some of this Marie Dean, so after I finish up these samples of Mocha Silk and Shea What, I'll be dead-on Marie Dean DC'ers the rest of April - through the 1st half of June.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @SimJam @chebaby
> 
> I'm right there with you Ladies.* I know I have at least 25 Marie Dean Conditioners/Products.*
> 
> SMH.
> 
> That's a durn shame. That's why I let that last sale just gone & die. I just couldn't do it.
> 
> And lately, I've been using other stuff.
> 
> I gotsa' get back on my Marie Dean Grind. Cause it's taking up too much space.


  its so easy to haul brands you love so i understand


IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> I wanna use up some of this Marie Dean, so after I finish up these samples of Mocha Silk and Shea What, I'll be dead-on Marie Dean DC'ers the rest of April - through the 1st half of June.


thats a good plan.  i know what you mean.
after i try out the qhemet balm im going right back to using SD cause i cant afford for this stuff to go bad on me


----------



## SimJam

Miss T I have be very practical considering that I only carried 1 small suitcase. But unfortunately Im already ordering stuff and making plans to leave anything that comes after I leave and ask my sister to send it with whoever comes from Jamaica LOL

Im so glad I dont live in the States because then Im sure Id be a full fledged PJ lol


----------



## IDareT'sHair

SimJam said:


> Miss T I have be very practical considering that I only carried 1 small suitcase. But unfortunately Im already ordering stuff and making plans to leave anything that comes after I leave and ask my sister to send it with whoever comes from Jamaica LOL
> 
> *Im so glad I dont live in the States because then Im sure Id be a full fledged PJ lol*


 
@SimJam

Gurl...You know you would be.   No Doubt.

Hmp. 

I need to move somewhere. & take @chebaby with me. So she can Stop Haulin'.

And @Brownie518 and @Eisani too!


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @SimJam
> 
> Gurl...You know you would be.   No Doubt.
> 
> Hmp.
> 
> I need to move somewhere. & take @chebaby with me. So she can Stop Haulin'.
> 
> And @Brownie518 and @Eisani too!


 stop hauling??? i dont even know what that means


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *stop hauling??? i dont even know what that means*


 
chebaby

Hmp.


When we move to Jamaica or some place You Gone Find Out!

Or Switzerland like 13............


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

Hey Che, did you ever get your other Jar of CTDG?  Or more QB *in the new jars?*


----------



## Shay72

Ltown said:


> @Shay72, how was the hair show? Are you going back for the atl show this month?


I didn't go to a hair show. Nope won't be going back to ATL for the hair show.



IDareT'sHair said:


> I think the Spurrrrt has departed from my fangas.
> 
> I keep makin' Cart after Cart after Cart but won't hit paynah. *i must be sick*


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Hmp.
> 
> 
> When we move to Jamaica or some place You Gone Find Out!
> 
> Or Switzerland like 13............


 
 you got me moving all over the worldhmp im in the DMV and the most i might do is move to the V or the M


IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Hey Che, did you ever get your other Jar of CTDG? Or more QB *in the new jars?*


 yea last night i ordered the honey balm and the new 8oz detangling ghee cant wait to get it. it already shipped from sage.


----------



## divachyk

Hey Ladies - hope everyone is doing great. Finally caught up on the thread.


----------



## Ltown

IDareT'sHair said:


> I need to do an Inventory.  I might do it this weekend.
> 
> I already know at some point, I want another HV Whipped Ends.





IDareT'sHair said:


> chebaby
> 
> You're a Friend and a Pusha' but I love you.
> 
> Nah Girl...I'm running out of room on my shelves and that's pretty horrible.
> 
> I just I hope I don't go buck-wild when I snap! *cough* like YOU Did.






IDareT'sHair   no room that my reason to stop hauling.  My hair ain't growing faster with all this growth oil and conditioner. Its not breaking either but i can stand to take a no buy break, only thing i wish is that i could use a permanent dye, this rinse washes out too fast so i have to wet my hair less if i want to keep some color.  I going to have a wish list for the summer for restock.


----------



## Eisani

Ltown what are you doing awake? Boo woke me up because he couldn't sleep. Now he's asleep and I'm awake watching I Love Lucy. That's some mess.

On another note, I am SICK TO DEATH of unsolicited opinions on what other people think this thread should be. Anyone that participates and hell, even the REGULAR lurkers know it's a running joke about literally using 1 and buying 1. There are plenty of other threads that seem to be using up stashes, etc. The regulars here are like hair sisters from another mister and self-proclaimed pj's...happily so. If folks wanna join in on the fun, that's fine, but come correct and contribute something useful like a got damned discount code from time to time and stop watching other people's money. /rant


----------



## Ltown

Eisani said:


> Ltown what are you doing awake? Boo woke me up because he couldn't sleep. Now he's asleep and I'm awake watching I Love Lucy. That's some mess.
> 
> On another note, I am SICK TO DEATH of unsolicited opinions on what other people think this thread should be. Anyone that participates and hell, even the REGULAR lurkers know it's a running joke about literally using 1 and buying 1. There are plenty of other threads that seem to be using up stashes, etc. The regulars here are like hair sisters from another mister and self-proclaimed pj's...happily so. If folks wanna join in on the fun, that's fine, but come correct and contribute something useful like a got damned discount code from time to time and stop watching other people's money. /rant



Eisani, good morning!  I'm early bird and i went to bed yesterday at 8, i had went out Fri had long island ic tea it caught up with my old [email protected]#€ i have a Sat class at 8 so that another reason.



I agree with with you lurker jealous because we have fun and really ain't stuck and serious about a challenge.  That way i try not to join many, thet swear by them and chase you down if you don't post.  Oh these lurker might talk about us but they love the sales


----------



## Eisani

Ltown You are an early bird indeed!  EVERYBODY.com loves a sale .


----------



## Shay72

Good morning.

Still on the fence about HH and Silk Dreams. Definitely getting Claudie's. 

Helping my yt curly haired boss. She complained about frizziness and not being happy with her curls. She switched to Alba sulphate free & cone free shampoo and conditioner. She sent me a pic of day one . She already likes it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Eisani

Yeah....It has totally gotten out-of-hand lately.

This is how we roll up in this piece.  So, ain't nobody really tryna' hear all dat.

Half the time I don't even know 'how' to respond. 

It's Baffling.


----------



## Shay72

My Curl Junkie has shipped. I went out the same day. That's what I'm talking bout .


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72

I'm glad you bought/love Curl Junkie. 

We were all on the CJ Wagon and you held out, now you're all in.

Have you tried the Argan & Olive?  I can't wait to cowash with this one.


----------



## Shay72

IDareT'sHair
No to the Argan & Olive. I'm good on moisturizing cowashers so I focused on strengthening conditioners, protein, reconstructors, and a moisturizing dc.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72

Yeah, I just saw your list. 

I got the Strengthening One too.  Can't wait to dive into all of those.

Didn't get the Coco-Lite tho'.  I think that's about the only one I didn't get.


----------



## Shay72

Oops Silk Dreams was Thursday & Friday. Missed that. I will catch her next sale, maybe. I'm stocked up on her stuff I just don't have the Mocha line.

Ordered HH. Now just need to do Claudie's.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Shay72

Gurl...I made up both of them carts at least twice. Claudie & Hairitage. 

Just couldn't hit paynah on either.

Still waiting on Claudie order. And don't need any more Hairitage. I am so done for a while.

_*i would buy another bottle of featherweight trigger right now tho'*_ SMH.


----------



## divachyk

Did anyone post the cult nails $5 off code of FB5K? (Don't recall seeing it) Sale is today only. Excludes limited edition lacquers.

I checked for some polish after speaking to Golden75 but my color choices were oos. What colors did you buy Golden75?


----------



## divachyk

Lucretia Body Oils and Sprays
www.lawbodyoilsandsprays.com

20% off body oils and sprays only --- code: EASTER20. Expires 8 April @ midnight.

I've never purchased from her but plan to at some point.


----------



## divachyk

I am enjoying my Claudie's ends assurance! I am nowhere near done with it but it is a repurchase for sure.

I think I am sold on that trigger. Not sure if I should get regular or lightweight. What's the main difference IDareT'sHair?


----------



## Seamonster

I used SD waterfalls, SD SS, and sealed with home mixed oils. It was so nice. I think SD silky soft is my favorite SD leave in.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

divachyk 

Read up on it.  The FW has lighter oils.


----------



## bronzebomb

LOL, I'm still waiting on Uncle Funky's Daughter!  That woman never offers sales.  

I thought I wanted some Curl Junkie, but Marsha said none of the Curl enhancing products will work on my hair.  They are too light/thin for 4B hair.  so'm sticking with butters, sprays and lotions. Oddly enough, I love the Aloe Fix.  I used the Beauticurls leave in and the CoCo Coffee Cream and got white flakes.

I may order from Carol's daughter; she has free shipping an 10% off for members for the entire month.

I really like the HTN Growth Lotion.

I also like the Qhemet Biologics Karady Tea Mist.  She needs to hurry up and find a replacement.

I'm narrowing down my Holy Grail List.

Komaza or Qhemet are probably my goto lines.

Oyin and Carol's Daughter are keepers too

Still on the fence about Curl Junkie (I need to try more stuff).  Not like I don't have everything for my hair type that's listed on the selection guide.

I may make a shea butter mixture tonight.  That should repalce the Extra Butter that I have been waitng for from UFD.

My favorite shampoo is the Creme of Nature Argan Oil.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I don't have any of the CJ Styling Products...

Well, I take that back. I have 1 Jar of Honey Butta'. I had 2, but ended up swapping 1. 

I also have 2 of the Smoothing Lotions, but might use them as a Cowash. I think that's how @chebaby uses hers.

I have more Argan & Olive, Daily Fix and Repair Me than anything.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Decided to do my Hair tomorrow a.m.

Will
Co-Cleanse with Naturelle Grow *should finish up this bottle, but I have back ups*
Quick Abba Reconstructor under dryer
Steam with Silk Dreams "Shea What" over a Coffee Rinse
Claudie Mango Creme Rinse *could use this up, maybe 1 more use and I have 1 back up, won't repurchase*
Hairveda's ACV Phinising Rinse
Tea Rinse w/Leave-In & a dab of Oil

Lemme go brew a cup of Coffee for tomorrow.


----------



## Seamonster

bronzebomb thanks for the CJ review, that explains a lot to me. I am thinking the whole line targets 2a-4a. Love the daily fix, rehab, honey butta, and CIAB.


----------



## SimJam

my trigga shipped .... whoo hoooooo (2-3 day delivery time) so I should have my trigga by Wednesday the latest


----------



## bajandoc86

Eisani said:


> @Ltown what are you doing awake? Boo woke me up because he couldn't sleep. Now he's asleep and I'm awake watching I Love Lucy. That's some mess.
> 
> On another note, I am SICK TO DEATH of unsolicited opinions on what other people think this thread should be. Anyone that participates and hell, even the REGULAR lurkers know it's a running joke about literally using 1 and buying 1. There are plenty of other threads that seem to be using up stashes, etc. The regulars here are like hair sisters from another mister and self-proclaimed pj's...happily so. If folks wanna join in on the fun, that's fine, but come correct and contribute something useful like a got damned discount code from time to time and stop watching other people's money. /rant




    This right here is hilarious. You read 1-2 pages of this thread, you already know what's up.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Hmp.

Ya'll already know how Eisani roll.

And...it was getting old & tired...


----------



## divachyk

Today I did some clothes shopping. Dh purchased a riding lawn mower. I just might be tempted to mow now.

What you ladies up to? Anyone with big Easter plans?


ETA IDareT'sHair - I read in one of your old posts that you use/used Summit to base your scalp. I purchased it and had no burning or stinging. Definitely a keeper. Oh and, I will read up on trigger but do you have a preference (sorry if I missed that post)?


----------



## bajandoc86

My kinky twists have been in for two weeks now.....I have yet to wash my hair  I been trying to prevent the fuzzies, even though to be honest, the fuzzier my roots have gotten, the more the kinky twists look like my own hair.

But my scalp is starting to ask where the hell is ma shampoo at! So tomorrow will be wash day.

Why am I hungry?! I just had some bar-b-fried chicken like 2 hours ago. Lemme go see what else I got to munch on....


----------



## divachyk

bajandoc86 - what's bar-b fried chicken? Not sure if I've ever heard of/had it.


----------



## bajandoc86

divachyk I only discovered it here in Ja.....and I LOVE it!  I think the chicken is fried first, then dipped in barbeque sauce and baked. I'm sure the calorie count is horrendous....but it tastes sooo goooooooodddd.


----------



## divachyk

bajandoc86, sounds yum. I will search for a recipe for that.


----------



## Ltown

divachyk, i'm not doing anything for Easter but the usual Sunday hair and get ready for work.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

divachyk

I just bought the Featherweight.  I haven't even had a chance to open it.  

It uses a lighter blend of oils.  

I plan to use it for Warmer Months.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ltown

I massaged in a little bit of Mega-Tek with my Trigger today.  Since I'm washing tomorrow, it shouldn't be too much.

There shouldn't be anything in either that could interact with the other.  What do you think?


----------



## Eisani

divachyk I am cosigning on Claudie's Eend Insurance. I LOVE IT!

Umm I've been drinking since 3:99. That's all I'm sayin. Happy birfday to everybody and everythang this weekend and this comng week!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Eisani said:


> *Umm I've been drinking since 3:99. *That's all I'm sayin. Happy birfday to everybody and everythang this weekend and this comng week!


 

@Eisani 

*cough* I assume that's 3:00??

You too Lady! Stay Safe & Out of Trouble..


----------



## Ltown

IDareT'sHair said:


> Ltown
> 
> I massaged in a little bit of Mega-Tek with my Trigger today.  Since I'm washing tomorrow, it shouldn't be too much.
> 
> There shouldn't be anything in either that could interact with the other.  What do you think?



IDareT'sHair, there shouldn't be any problems you are just mixing it with oil, which you probably do any way.  I was really surprise trigger doesn't have anything that sting, or that feels imo stimulating which for me is good.  Don't need any set back.


----------



## NJoy

Woops! Wrong thread. I know I was sounding crazy talmbout bunning. My bad. Carry on.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ltown said:


> @IDareT'sHair, there shouldn't be any problems you are just mixing it with oil, which you probably do any way.* I was really surprise trigger doesn't have anything that sting, or that feels imo stimulating which for me is good. Don't need any set back.*


 
Ltown  Yeah me either.  I told you it didn't sting/burn.


----------



## Brownie518

Hey ladies!


----------



## Brownie518

Eisani said:


> Ltown what are you doing awake? Boo woke me up because he couldn't sleep. Now he's asleep and I'm awake watching I Love Lucy. That's some mess.
> 
> On another note, I am SICK TO DEATH of unsolicited opinions on what other people think this thread should be. Anyone that participates and hell, even the REGULAR lurkers know it's a running joke about literally using 1 and buying 1. There are plenty of other threads that seem to be using up stashes, etc. The regulars here are like hair sisters from another mister and self-proclaimed pj's...happily so. If folks wanna join in on the fun, that's fine, but come correct and contribute something useful like a got damned discount code from time to time and stop watching other people's money. /rant



AMEN!!!!!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

Hush Ms. B!


----------



## chebaby

chello ladies
i see everyone is sleep. i missed all the fun lmao.

anyway i shampooed today and then conditioned with honey hemp and used giovanni direct for a w&g and now im in a puff.
i need to steam. i havent steamed in a long time and i bet my hair misses it. i want to steam with curl rehab but since im on my SD kick right now i might steam with vanilla silk


----------



## Eisani

IDareT'sHair I'm mad you quoted my typo . I'm about to go to sleep. Had a lil situation earlier, but it's all good now . Noches all!


----------



## Golden75

will finish touching up KT tomorrow.  I may not wash for a couple weeks, gonna test it out.  Cowashin wore my kt's out . 

Hoppy Easter!


----------



## divachyk

mkd - are you near Buford, GA? Dh and I will be visiting there for Road Atlanta motorcycle races in the coming weeks. 



Shay72 said:


> ATL ladies--Any good fleamarkets here? I've accepted that I may be shipping stuff back to myself .


Did you find any good shopping spots Shay72. It's my turn to visit the ATL area.


----------



## robot.

HH would be nice but I don't want that stuff anymore than I want anything else. The SD line looks nice too but I don't have any need. I have my staple shampoo (shea moisture), co-wash (Oyin's HH, which makes a good dc too), and moisturizing DC (Tiiva's). I do need a protein DC since egg treatments can get sloppy, so I've been browsing Claudie's every now and then.

I know what my hair likes as far as moisturizers go, so while I love the Oyin Dew and the BRBC, idk if I can claim them a staples since simple butter mixes work just as well, if not better.

As for weekend hair plans, I washed and conditioned, then moisturized, sealed and twisted my hair up in big twists. Gonna go through and massage in some trigga and trim my hair (1 inch) before twisting it up in smaller twists to wear for the week. Gonna try and french roll the back up and wear the top/front in a little bang.

This botched trim job has killed any desire to play in my hair, so my goal is to protective style, washing every two weeks. I am excited to give myself a trim though, since my ends need it. I could've been APL before December, but I'll be okay. I should still be on track for my goals, my hair seems to grow at a nice rate, I went from 1-2 inches of hair to CBL in a year so that's not half bad. I'm going to actually measure my hair when I trim tomorrow. I want to see what my growth rate is.


----------



## Ltown

Happy Easter!

Hope everyone had a good day, and don't eat too much.

Today hair day, poo with organix argan, ayurveda tea rinse, dc hv sample stirnah.

divachyk, how's hubby? and how is the new ipad, did you trade the old one?  I need a keyboard, i know you all see i can spell its hard to find one for ipad 1


----------



## SimJam

Happy Easter everyone.

Ltown I wont be eating too much but I will be eating stuff I shouldnt be eating lololol. My nieces baked an apple pie and I must have some (with a bit of vanilla ice cream)

Also yesterday my cousin and her partner had their house warming and I indulged a bit too much in the libations lol, well everyone did except for the kids and the designated drivers lol, those cocktails were yummy.

Sooo I say all that to say, Im just waiting for it to get light out for me to go jogging/walking for at least and hour lolol


----------



## natura87

I want to buy something.

I dont even know what, but I want something.


Gonna wash my hair again today, I have the day off so I'm just gonna chill, veg out and do my hair for the next few days.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Happy Easter All! aka as Resurrection Sunday

Finished up 1 Naturelle Grow Cleansing Conditioner *have back ups* and I 'may' finish up a Claudie Mango Creme Rinse.

Also finished up 1 Gallon Distilled Water for Da' Steama' *had 2 back ups*

Getting ready to Steam with Silk Dreams: Shea What.

@Eisani

Yassss....I was cracking up, thinking about $3.99 like you were Shopping... OG-PJ. 

Errrthang rounded up into a "Price"


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ltown

I might stick with this MT/Trigger Combo for a minute and see what happens around that area where I had my Du-rag tied to tightly....

natura87

What you thankin' 'bout gettin'?


----------



## Ltown

IDareT'sHair said:


> Ltown
> 
> I might stick with this MT/Trigger Combo for a minute and see what happens around that area where I had my Du-rag tied to tightly....
> 
> natura87
> 
> What you thankin' 'bout gettin'?



IDareT'sHair, i think you will be fine like i said trigger promote growth but there is nothing but oils.  What did you mix your megatec with anyway?  I use evoo, or grapeseed because i have plenty. But what ever in the bathroom goes in there


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Ltown

I don't 'mix' it with anything. I use it straight. I want to see if I can get anything extra by using them both together. (I wish I would have thought of this sooner).

Steaming now with Shea What *with a cup of coffee underneath*. 

Shea What is really thick isn't it? It wasn't what I was expecting (although I don't know what I expected?) 

Maybe more 'creamy'. 

Hope I like it. I usually like thick DC'ers.


----------



## Ltown

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Ltown
> 
> I don't 'mix' it with anything. I use it straight. I want to see if I can get anything extra by using them both together. (I wish I would have thought of this sooner).
> 
> Steaming now with Shea What *with a cup of coffee underneath*.
> 
> Shea What is really thick isn't it? It wasn't what I was expecting (although I don't know what I expected?)
> 
> Maybe more 'creamy'.
> 
> Hope I like it. I usually like think DC'ers.




IDareT'sHair, it is thick you don't need alot, thicker than wdt and i like that texture.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Ltown

I probably used too much. SMH.

_*durn heavy-hands*_


----------



## natura87

IDareT'sHair said:


> Ltown
> 
> I might stick with this MT/Trigger Combo for a minute and see what happens around that area where I had my Du-rag tied to tightly....
> 
> natura87
> 
> What you thankin' 'bout gettin'?



Some stuff from Litte Penguins, a reativey new natural hair care company. The cart is full I just cant cick paynow. I just want it. I havent gotten a package in over a month. I'm going through some weird form of PJ withdrawal.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

natura87

Gurl.....Package Withdrawl ain't Weird.  

It's Real.

For Real.

Seriously.


----------



## mkd

divachyk,  I think Buford is about 45 to an hour north of Atlanta!


----------



## divachyk

Happy Easter to all! No hair plans for me today. I just want to rest for once. I will resume hair stuff later in the week.


----------



## divachyk

Ltown said:


> Happy Easter!
> 
> Hope everyone had a good day, and don't eat too much.
> 
> Today hair day, poo with organix argan, ayurveda tea rinse, dc hv sample stirnah.
> 
> @divachyk, how's hubby? and how is the new ipad, did you trade the old one?  I need a keyboard, i know you all see i can spell its hard to find one for ipad 1



Hey LL (Ltown), hubs is doing good, thanks for asking. Gifted the ipad 1 to dh. You can use a bluetooth keyboard for all ipads, including ipad 1.


----------



## Eisani

Happy Easter ladies! Church was nice, bbq and fixins all done. Just waiting for my lemon cake to get done.

IDareT'sHair you're right, everything is a price lol. I wish someone would have some $3.99 shipping right about now.  I ordered some tops today


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Eisani said:


> Happy Easter ladies! Church was nice, *bbq and fixins all done. Just waiting for my lemon cake to get done.*
> 
> @IDareT'sHair *you're right, everything is a price lol.* I wish someone would have some $3.99 shipping right about now. I ordered some tops today


 
Eisani  Gurl...You be cookin' yo' behind off

I do the same thang.  Errthang is a price.  i.e. Time, Mileage, etc.....


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Finished up a Claudie Iman Butter. Have at least 1 maybe 2 Back Ups.

Should finish up a Hairline & Temple Balm either tonight or tomorrow morning.

*Off all next week* YAY for me.

Eisani

Oh, Speaking of ThreeNinetee-Nane, Silk Dreams had $3.99 Shipping. I think it's over tho'.


----------



## divachyk

IDareT'sHair - anything fun planned this week? I'm off tomorrow. Just a R&R day to use up some leave. I carried over a lot of comp time from last year that must get used up this year.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@divachyk

I went to lunch Friday with some of my Mother's Friends and that was nice.

Tuesday, I am having my Carpet Cleaned, Wednesday, I have the Furnance /AC Guy. 

I shoulda' called Sears to have my annual Refridge maintenance, but didn't call.

Just cleaning out closets and stuff around the house. When you work all the time, it's hard getting general stuff done.

I may try to book a Pedi, but I don't feel like being bothered.


----------



## divachyk

IDareT'sHair, you'll need a vacation away from the break after doing alladat. I have tons of little projects that need to get accomplished. I need to take a few days off and focus on projects like you're doing. My biggest task is decluttering. I use to keep everything but I'm so beyond that now. Seems like the more stuff I toss out the more I find and at that point I get defeated and take a hiatus.


----------



## Golden75

divachyk - I need to take time off to dedicate to decluttering too.  Not enough time one the weekend.

Just finished redoing the front half of my KT.  Need to do the kitchen, and a few in the back.  Bout go to head out on some errands, meet bro for dinner.  

Hope all are having a great day.

And yes, no packages withdrawal is real.  I love getting a package, at least once a month i need something to be at my doorstep : yep:


----------



## divachyk

Golden75, I subscribed to Birchbox months ago and that's a great little pick me up each month. http://www.birchbox.com?raf=wcfws


----------



## IDareT'sHair

divachyk

I have a few little touch ups I want to do on some of the Walls (paint).  Like in my Laundry Room and in the Master Bath.

Hopefully, I'll get to those this week as well.

I like to keep everything in Pristine Condition (in case I ever have to put it on the Market).  I want it move-in ready.


----------



## divachyk

IDareT'sHair we want to sell and move closer to our place of worship and employment.


----------



## chebaby

chello ladies
im cleaning my behind off today cause im in the mood lol. i need to clean my mirrors too cause i hate dirty mirrors. then imma do my hair.
im about to oil my scalp and pre poo with shea what. when im finished doig what i need to do ill shampoo and condition with either mocha silk or vanilla silk.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@divachyk

The Market is so bad and these Jobs are so crazy. It's been 6 years. 

And I thank God for that, especially the way things are now.

We haven't had too many on the market in my Subdivision. (And I think they are done building)

Maybe a couple? Both were job transfers out of state. 

And I think both took a loss.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> chello ladies
> im cleaning my behind off today cause im in the mood lol. i need to clean my mirrors too cause i hate dirty mirrors. then imma do my hair.
> im about to oil my scalp and pre poo with shea what. when im finished doig what i need to do ill shampoo and condition with either mocha silk or vanilla silk.


 
chebaby

Chello-Chelady!

I missed you yesterday.  And Brownie518. 

I couldn't catch ya'll.  When ya'll were on I was off (and vice versa).

I think I really, really like Shea-What.  (maybe more than Mocha Silk) and that's because it reminds me of Pura & MD Coffee.

Hopefully Mother's Day, SD will have a decent sale.


----------



## divachyk

Agree IDareT'sHair. We checked into putting ours on the market and we would take a loss. Moving is important but not a necessity since we'd be a local move. We'll wait until the market is better for selling but shoot, at that point, it won't be that great for buying either.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Chello-Chelady!
> 
> I missed you yesterday.  And @Brownie518.
> 
> I couldn't catch ya'll.  When ya'll were on I was off (and vice versa).
> 
> I think I really, really like Shea-What.  (maybe more than Mocha Silk) and that's because it reminds me of Pura & MD Coffee.
> 
> Hopefully Mother's Day, SD will have a decent sale.


hey T.
i know i didnt have much time to get on yesterday.

this is my first time using shea what ind it reminds me of cr mask in that i will never use it on dry hair again lol. i didnt realize how thick and dry it was until i was trying to smooth it on. i had to mix it with water.


----------



## Shay72

@divachyk
I didn't shop at any fleamarkets in ATL but was still able to find some accessories in some boutique shops. My accessories addiction is a bit out of hand right now. I do plan to hit up a few fleamarkets in the DMV. There's the one in Eastern Market that I have been trying to get to for years. Also there is one in Arlington for the months of April-Nov the first Saturday of each month.

Still need to buy from Claudie's. Let me gone and do that and stop playing.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> hey T.
> i know i didnt have much time to get on yesterday.
> 
> this is my first time using shea what ind it reminds me of cr mask in that i will never use it on dry hair again lol.* i didnt realize how thick and dry it was until i was trying to smooth it on. i had to mix it with water*.


 
chebaby

Great Analogy.  Thick and Dry. 

And it was hard to spread  But it Steamed beautifully.

After I had used quite a bit, Ltown told me, it doesn't take a lot.  

Well, it was too late for me, because it was so hard to spread.  (And my hair was freshly cowashed & damp).

Thanks for the tip.  I hadn't opened my Camille Rose.  You are 100% correct.  It was very hard to spread.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Great Analogy.  Thick and Dry.
> 
> And it was hard to spread  But it Steamed beautifully.
> 
> After I had used quite a bit, Ltown told me, it doesn't take a lot.
> 
> Well, it was too late for me, because it was so hard to spread.  (And my hair was freshly cowashed & damp).
> 
> Thanks for the tip.  I hadn't opened my Camille Rose.  You are 100% correct.  It was very hard to spread.


i like thick conditioners but i hate when they are dry
ill use it on wet hair to steam next.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> i like thick conditioners but* i hate when they are dry*
> ill use it on wet hair to steam next.


 
chebaby

Very, Very Dry.  But it Steamed Great!

Now, you are changing my mind about me wanting 16 ounces


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

I know I'll only have enough for 1 more DC with the Shea-What. 

I wonder if Shea What Deux is more liquidy?

It was very thick, but it worked well and I liked the way my hair felt afterwards. 

I still have another Mocha Silk session.  So far I've gotten 2-3 out of that sample.

Wish I had the Vanilla Silk and the Destination Hydration now, (so I could do an overall comparison).


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Very, Very Dry.  But it Steamed Great!
> 
> Now, you are changing my mind about me wanting 16 ounces


i changed my own mind too the dryness of it is a turn off. it reminds me of shea moisture sheabutter mask which i HATED. i dont think ive ever hated a deep conditioner that much.


IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> I know I'll only have enough for 1 more DC with the Shea-What.
> 
> I wonder if Shea What Deux is more liquidy?
> 
> It was very thick, but it worked well and I liked the way my hair felt afterwards.
> 
> I still have another Mocha Silk session.  So far I've gotten 2-3 out of that sample.
> 
> Wish I had the Vanilla Silk and the Destination Hydration now, (so I could do an overall comparison).


shea what deux looks just like shea what but it might not be as dry. i havent touched it so i dont know.

so far vanilla silk is my favorite. did i say its close to curl rehab well, it is lol.
imma use mocha silk today so i can finally see if i really like it.

girl get you some VS on her next sale


----------



## Golden75

divachyk said:
			
		

> Golden75, I subscribed to Birchbox months ago and that's a great little pick me up each month. http://www.birchbox.com?raf=wcfws



divachyk - I may do that again.  I cancelled, after about 2.  There was another one I was going to try out, but can't remember the name.  I think I have it at work.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *i changed my own mind too the dryness of it is a turn off. it reminds me of shea moisture sheabutter mask which i HATED. i dont think ive ever hated a deep conditioner that much.*
> 
> *shea what deux looks just like shea what but it might not be as dry. i havent touched it so i dont know.*
> 
> *so far vanilla silk is my favorite. did i say its close to curl rehab well, it is lol.*
> *imma use mocha silk today so i can finally see if i really like it.*
> 
> *girl get you some VS on her next sale*


 
@chebaby

Well I'm scratching that one off my list too along with Whip My Hair. 

While I like them both, they are nothing unusual and I have stuff like them.

Oh, so you have Shea What Deux too? Interesting...........

Still not sure what I want? I may put Wheat Germ back on my wish-list even though I don't like that fact that it is just 8 ounces.erplexed

So far:

Vanilla Silk

What about Destination Hydration? Have you tried it?  

I'm sure you have it.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Well I'm scratching that one off my list too along with Whip My Hair.
> 
> While I like them both, they are nothing unusual and I have stuff like them.
> 
> Oh, so you have Shea What Deux too? Interesting...........
> 
> Still not sure what I want? I may put Wheat Germ back on my wish-list even though I don't like that fact that it is just 8 ounces.erplexed
> 
> So far:
> 
> Vanilla Silk
> 
> What about Destination Hydration? Have you tried it?
> 
> I'm sure you have it.


 yea i have shea what deux. it looks kinds like vanilla silk so maybe its just as good.
i dont have destination hydration.
i cant wait to try whip my hair although im sure it wont beat no poo.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> yea i have shea what deux. it looks kinds like vanilla silk so maybe its just as good.
> i dont have destination hydration.
> i cant wait to try whip my hair *although im sure it wont beat no poo.*


 
@chebaby

I'm sure it won't either. 

It didn't beat: Bear Fruit Hair or even Darcy's Cleansing. 

And definitely not my beloved Enso Green Tea Cleansing Conditioner...

But it was/is just as good as Naturelle Grow Cleansing Conditioner. 

I haven't pulled my CJ Daily Fix out yet or Claudie Cleansing. 

But I know they will be good.

WMH is 8 ounces, so I know I'm not getting it.


----------



## bajandoc86

IDareT'sHair 

I had destination hydration, I only used it once  I thought it was just ok, nothing to shout from the rooftops about. Now that VS however


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@bajandoc86 @chebaby

Lawd Ya'll.  

Now I'm only down to Vanilla Silk. Do you have the Wheat Germ?

I know I'm not getting Pre and whatever the other 2-4 ounce things are Almond Buttercreme I think is 1. 

Just too small.

Maybe I'll get 2-3 16 ounce VS and call it a day.


----------



## bajandoc86

@IDareT'sHair

I have the wheat germ....but I haven't tried it yet. Plus I'm braided up, so I can't even test it out and give you a review. I got so much thangs in my hair cupboard that I ain't tried yet. Le sigh.

I also have the whip my hair....again it's still unopened. I got sidetracked with clays, and pastes etc.

ETA: I gave that destination hydration away.  That's how unimpressed I was after once use. I didn't try to make it 'work' - add no oils, nuthin'


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> I'm sure it won't either.
> 
> It didn't beat: Bear Fruit Hair or even Darcy's Cleansing.
> 
> And definitely not my beloved Enso Green Tea Cleansing Conditioner...
> 
> But it was/is just as good as Naturelle Grow Cleansing Conditioner.
> 
> I haven't pulled my CJ Daily Fix out yet or Claudie Cleansing.
> 
> But I know they will be good.
> 
> WMH is 8 ounces, so I know I'm not getting it.


yea 8oz aint much. especially since im not the type to just put a little on my finger and rub it in my scalp i put it on just like conditioner lmao so i need more. 
but i use shampoo often so i wont need the whip my hair too much until it gets really hot.


----------



## chebaby

T, i have the wheat germ and cant wait to use it. i also have the creme de la silk and almond butter cream. i used to almond last night to do a bun cause i thought i was going out today it was ok. this morning my hair was soft but not the softest. its ok so far. the creme is much thicker than i thought it would be but havent used it yet.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@bajandoc86 @chebaby

I couldn't get in. Had to do a search on the thread to get back in.

Not sure if I'll get anything other than VS (at this point).

_*cackles at bajandoc giving away DHydration and cackles at che not being the type to put a little bit on the fanga tip and massage in.*_

Me either Girl. 

Once I saw how hard/dry/thick that Shea What was, I scooped out most of the sample in the jar & slapped it on.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Yeah, Imma go back to Marie Dean so I can put a Dent in those before Jasmine Season begins.

We might get 'snow' Tuesday. What in the world??..


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @bajandoc86 @chebaby
> 
> I couldn't get in. Had to do a search on the thread to get back in.
> 
> Not sure if I'll get anything other than VS (at this point).
> 
> _*cackles at bajandoc giving away DHydration and cackles at che not being the type to put a little bit on the fanga tip and massage in.*_
> 
> Me either Girl.
> 
> Once I saw how hard/dry/thick that Shea What was, I scooped out most of the sample in the jar & slapped it on.


yea so far vs is the best

chile i be  when people say oh i just rub a little in my scalp" i dont even know what that means.

im watching misery chile is a looney bin

i didnt get destination hydration cause i figure itll be just like HV conditioners and i can do without those


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

I'll keep Vanilla Silk on my list.


----------



## chebaby

i still ahvent done my hair imma go rinse in the next few minutes.
i will be braiding with pura murumuru and qhemet detangling ghee. i might seal my ends with qhemet athsjdsa twist butter because the last two times ive braided my ends got dry quick.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I'm ready to start using stuff up.  

Didn't buy anything during these Easter Sales except for 2 bottles of Hair Vitamins.

Hopefully, I'll stay away from hittin' paynah until Mother's Day.  And only if the Sales are good or at least decent.

Easter Sales, for the most part, weren't even decent.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> I'll keep Vanilla Silk on my list.


and since you like lotions get the mocha milk

did you know tiffers co washes with the pura sapote? i might try that


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *i still ahvent done my hair imma go rinse in the next few minutes*.
> i will be braiding with pura murumuru and qhemet detangling ghee. i might seal my ends with qhemet athsjdsa twist butter because the last two times ive braided my ends got dry quick.


 
chebaby

What You waitin' on??????  I used Whipped Ends Hydration and the Scarf Method to slick errthang down.  

I also used Marie Dean's Argan Oil Blend.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Hey ladies. Just poppin in to say Happy Easter to all. I still have some folks over but I didn't want the day to end without rejoicing with my e-sisters. God's blessings to you all.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *and since you like lotions get the mocha milk*
> 
> did you know tiffers co washes with the pura sapote? i might try that


 
@chebaby

I thought you didn't know (couldn't decide) whether you liked the Mocha milk or not?

Nah...I ain't gettin' it.

She was also DC'ing with CTDG and I can't see doing that.

But I think others have done/tried it. 

I thought I saw curlyhersheygirl doing it too.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Lawd...what a Coincidence.  I was just talmbout curlyhersheygirl and she Posted.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> I thought you didn't know (couldn't decide) whether you liked the Mocha milk or not?
> 
> Nah...I ain't gettin' it.
> 
> She was also DC'ing with CTDG and I can't see doing that.
> 
> But I think others have done/tried it.
> 
> I thought I saw @curlyhersheygirl doing it too.


i aint deep conditioning with the detangling ghee either

no its the mocha silk conditioner im not sure about. i love the milk(reminds me of dew)
imma use the mocha conditioner after i rinse so i can finally make up my mind about liking it.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> What You waitin' on??????  I used Whipped Ends Hydration and the Scarf Method to slick errthang down.
> 
> I also used Marie Dean's Argan Oil Blend.


im lazy  
whipped ends i know your hair must be sooooffffttttt.


----------



## mkd

IDareT'sHair,  I co washed with that David babii moisturizing conditioner and I liked it a lot.  We'll see if it's consistent though.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> i aint deep conditioning with the detangling ghee either
> 
> *no its the mocha silk conditioner im not sure about. i love the milk(reminds me of dew)*
> *imma use the mocha conditioner after i rinse so i can finally make up my mind about liking it.*


 

chebaby

You got me Confused  So, okay, so far you _really_ like:

Vanilla Silk
Mocha Milk

And that's it right?...

Nah...I wouldn't DC with CTDG either, but folks are doing it & liking it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

mkd said:


> *I co washed with that David babii moisturizing conditioner and I liked it a lot. We'll see if it's consistent though.*


 
mkd

Thanks mk!  

I saw it somewhere way long ago (I think at Sally) and I remembered the Reviews I read and KIM. 

But I think Sally had a whole line of David Babii products.

Keep me posted on that one.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> You got me Confused  So, okay, so far you _really_ like:
> 
> Vanilla Silk
> Mocha Milk
> 
> And that's it right?...
> 
> Nah...I wouldn't DC with CTDG either, but folks are doing it & liking it.


i dont know why this post got me cracking up
yea i really like the vanilla silk and mocha milk but not sure about the mocha silk conditioner which i should have figured out before i already got a second jar

you know people be deep conditioning with the heavy cream too


----------



## SimJam

IDareT'sHair chebaby  I do the deep leave in with the CTDC and once or twice with BRBC

I do the deep leave in by putting on a nice semi thick/thick leave in then steam and seal.
I've also done it with regular leave in to refresh twists (for me that acts like doing a baggy on steroids)


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> i dont know why this post got me cracking up
> yea i really like the vanilla silk and mocha milk but not sure about the mocha silk conditioner which i should have figured out before i already got a second jar
> 
> *you know people be deep conditioning with the heavy cream too*


 
chebaby

Okay, so you don't like Shea-What (or are you still undecided)?  Lawd!

Yeah, And I ain't doing that *either*.  

If they wasn't doing that dumb-stuff, they would have some.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

SimJam

But you're not rinsing it out tho' right?  

I can see doing your method.  But not rinsing it out.

I just know, I'd probably never DC with it (rinse out).  But I could possibly see doing it the way you described.


----------



## chebaby

SimJam said:


> @IDareT'sHair  @chebaby  I do the deep leave in with the CTDC and once or twice with BRBC
> 
> I do the deep leave in by putting on a nice semi thick/thick leave in then steam and seal.
> I've also done it with regular leave in to refresh twists (for me that acts like doing a baggy on steroids)


you steam with a leave in that actually sounds pretty cool.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Okay, so you don't like Shea-What (or are you still undecided)?  Lawd!
> 
> Yeah, And I ain't doing that *either*.
> 
> *If they wasn't doing that dumb-stuff, they would have some*.


im still sitting in the shea what too lazy to rinse. i meant to only leave in it 30 minutes but i think its been in like 3 hours

@ the bolded you are a mess you telling the truth though


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby SimJam

Steaming in the Leave-In sounds really good.  I may have to try that.

Especially when my NG is ackin' crazy.....

That sounds delicious.  Thanks Sim!

I still haven't tried Oil-Steaming.  And that sounds good too.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *@ the bolded you are a mess you telling the truth though*


 
chebaby

For Real Tho'.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@chebaby

Hopefully, by Mother's Day (if there is a Sale) by then, you'll know what you like..........

I'll just copy your recommendations. So far, it's:

Vanilla Silk
Mocha Milk *maybe* I have enough Milks.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> For Real Tho'.


i was wondering why they be ordering 50-11 jars. its cause they deep conditioning with it 



IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Hopefully, by Mother's Day (if there is a Sale) by then, you'll know what you like.
> 
> I'll just copy your recommendations.  So far, it's:
> 
> Vanilla Silk
> Mocha Milk *maybe* I have enough Milks.


yea i should know what i like by then. imma rinse now so i can see.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

I guess.  I mean come on nah.  That's Crazy (about QB).

Yeah, Girl..keep me posted on Shea-What and thank you for narrowing down my list to almost Zero.


----------



## natura87

I didnt buy the Little Penguins stuff but I did by some much needed allergy medicine.  Twisting my hair up with Shea Moistures DTM for a quick DC. Trying to use this sucker up. I think I want to wear a wash and go tomorrow.

I want to use up a few more things before I get the Little Penguins stuff.


----------



## SimJam

IDareT'sHair  yep, I don't rinse out


----------



## chebaby

so ok i do NOT like the mocha conditioner. my hair feel rough and worse than it did before i put it on.
i DO like the shea what. myhair felt silky when i rinse. 

from now on i will be using the mocha on dry hair until its gone.
cant wait to do my hair over on wednesday cause right now its not feeling so hot. hopefully the detangling ghee that i have on will keep it soft until i do it over.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> I guess.  I mean come on nah.  That's Crazy (about QB).
> 
> Yeah, Girl..keep me posted on Shea-What and thank you for narrowing down my list to almost Zero.


lmao.
my list is narrowing down too cause im pissed at what the mocha did to my hair


----------



## bajandoc86

chebaby I am so sorry to hear that it did a number on your tresses. I loved the mocha silk infusion - acted as a strong protein for me.


----------



## chebaby

bajandoc86 said:


> @chebaby I am so sorry to hear that it did a number on your tresses. I loved the mocha silk infusion - acted as a strong protein for me.


it might not have worked for me because its protein. im not protein sensitive at all but when the weather changes i need more moisture than protein so maybe thats it.


----------



## Brownie518

bajandoc86 said:


> @chebaby I am so sorry to hear that it did a number on your tresses. *I loved the mocha silk infusion - acted as a strong protein for me.*



+1 at the bolded! 
I'm going to try the Mocha Milk and Creme de la Silk next time I order. 

I hope everyone had a great weekend. I have to go back to work tomorrow.  Only Monday and Tuesday, though. I'm about to prepoo with SM Purification mask real quick. I'll probably DC with BV Smoothie (as usual)


----------



## Brownie518

I changed my mind. I went through the stash to find stuff to use up. So I finished up the last of my Methi Setiva Step 2 and another jar of CPR for my prepoo. 

I made up a new wish list....

b.a.s.k. Y.A.M.
b.a.s.k. Sweet Manna serum
SD Mocha Silk
SD Mocha Milk
SD Vanilla Silk
It's Perfectly Natural Tea-Lightful Shine


----------



## Ltown

Good Morning ladies!
Hope everyone had a nice quiet Easter Sunday. 

chebaby, i'm sorry to read about your mocha problem, i don't think it has alot of protein no more than dudley or nexuus i didn't have any problems it just not that much better than aphohee, nexuus or any other that i have.  Maybe you need a moisturizer after it? 

Only hair product i need for this month is hair dye, i have to find a permanent dye that won't damage my now sensitive scalp.  I tried to do a flexi rod yesterday what a joke, roller setting is just not working.  

Enjoy your day ladies chat later!


----------



## Eisani

Morning ladies! I'm excited about my 4 day week that will technically end up being 3 days since I have an off-site meeting Wednesday. Love short weeks.

I decided to try kccc on my edges yesterday and bun and I must say, I like it as an edge tamer. I spritzed dry hair with distilled water infused with lavender tea tree eo and aloe juice, applied cocasta oil, then the kccc. Nice hold and shine all day. I didn't sleep with a scarf on, but I only had to smooth a bit with my boar brush. No hair purchases for a while, saw a lil something I want so I'm back on my no-buy until further notice.


----------



## divachyk

Good day ladies - I'm off today. It's only 11 and I'm already bored.  Let me find something to get in to.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Hey Divas!

Just rubbed in some Claudie Hairline & Temple Balm with a shot of Mega-Tek.  

I think I'm about to be heavy on the Mega-Tek tip.  

So, it's about to be on!!! Mega-Tek with Everything.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Really, really glad to be off this week.  I just made a Salmon Salad and about to watch my Soaps *what's left of them* and chill.

Thinking about next wash day.  Maybe Thursday?

And I gots-ta get back on my Marie Dean DC'ers too.  

May do a Shea-What and Mocha Silk Combo on Thursday.  Could use both of those samples up in 1 shot.


----------



## Golden75

I was thinking bout Mega-Teking again.  My strands were definately coming in thicker, too thick, wiry thick.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75 said:


> *I was thinking bout Mega-Teking again. My strands were definately coming in thicker, too thick, wiry thick.*


 
@Golden75

Imma do a little mini M-T/Trigga' Challenge. 

I will probably add Claudie Hairline & Temple Balm and Claudie Iman Butter to the Challenge too.

But Imma 'bout to break out this Mega-Tek tho' in a big way.

I got this Mega-Tek just sitting here. I wish I woulda' thought about it a couple weeks ago. 

Better late than never.


----------



## bronzebomb

IDareT'sHair & Golden75 - do you think the groth aides really work?  I have Mega-Tek and Red Pimento Oil.  They did nothing for me.  I purchased the HTN Moisturizing Growth Lotion (I like the smell and the consistency.)

The only thing that helped my hair grow faster was aerobic exercising and washing my hair 2x's per week.


----------



## Golden75

bronzebomb - I have no clue if they work, but I keep buying them .  I will say MT did something.  I swear some of the strands were ridiculous thick, but I wasn't really consistent, beginning of healthy hair journey.

Some folks say, GA's don't work, it's just that usually when you use GA's you are taking better care of your hair overall .

IDareT'sHair - you still got that MT for sale or that's the one you using ?


----------



## SimJam

My trigga just delivered 

smells nice like a candy cane. Im liking their customer service !!!

and how sweet are the personal notes (I wish I wrote this pretty) lol. whoever wrote the notes has really good penmanship.

and while I was writing this my curlmart order came .... woohoooo got 2 samples one of ouidad climate control heat and humidity gel and the other is Matrix slik wonder smoothing oil (both anti frizz/smoothing products). They both have cones, but I'll still probably use them when I get off the no heat challenge, or more than likely when I tryout using flexi rods.

Im a happy camper


----------



## divachyk

@SimJam is yours scented or is that the standard smell?

My birchbox came today! (@Golden75) Got a little of this and that but the highlight of the box is Zoya Bevin from the True collection. I've received other polishes in my Birchbox. Mostly Zoya and Essie. The prettiest to date is Zoya Izzy.


----------



## Golden75

@divachyk - I don't think I need Bevin  is that a light green?

I may re-sign up, that may help keep me sane on the no-buy/stop spending (personal all related though 

ETA: I rejoined and mope don't need Bevin, need Izzy!


----------



## SimJam

divachyk I assume its the regular/standard scent because in the note that came in the package they suggested trying a scent with my next order.

I really like this scent though its nice and subtle, and I prefer this for something Im gonna be using everyday (and not washing out)


----------



## Golden75

divachyk - I didn't get scented either, and mine is a light minty kind of smell too


----------



## IDareT'sHair

bronzebomb

Girl...it's just a habit.  To use them. 

 So, I just use them.erplexed  I just 'like' feeling like I'm doing something extra.

Golden75

Yeah, I sold that one. 

I'm using one I had in my Stash.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

SimJam

I'm glad yo' Trigga' came.  I don't mind the smell at all (and it doesn't linger).  

I always say it smells like Cola or something. 

I know I probably won't pay that extra $ to get it scented.  They should offer a free scent 1 time. *cough*

Everybody that has gotten it scented said theirs smell really nice.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

SimJam

What you get from Curlmart?


----------



## chebaby

chello ladies

my hair feels ok today, not as bad as i was expecting. but im still itching to do it over so i can make sure its at its softest.
my qhemet honey balm and detangling ghee came today. im loving the packaging and the ghee in a bottle. tuesday night when i redo my hair i will be conditioning with CURLS coconut dream conditioner because its in the shower and i want to use it up.
then i will moisturize with pura murumuru lotion and detangling ghee mixed with the honey balm.


----------



## chebaby

speaking of curlmart what do yall think about the new eden body works line?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@chebaby

Chello-Chelady!

So, CTDG is in a bottle nah? I think I'd prefer it in a Jar. 

I hated when AV put Ashlii Amala in a bottle.

That's really nice you got a package. I'm doing a swap with Ltown so, I'll be getting a package from her soon.

Oh yeah, and I'm still waiting on Claudie. After that, no new packages. *sobs*

ETA:  Never looked at Eden.  Lemme go see.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

Okay.  I looked at Body of Eden.  Nice 15% discount.  I hate the smell of Gardenia aka Monoi and Tiare Flower.

Don't think I could tolerate the scent.  Interesting tho'.  

Relatively inexpensive.  Are you thinking about getting them?


----------



## SimJam

IDareT'sHair I got 2 16oz KKKC 1 spiral spritz and a knot today.

I really like the spiral spritz as a refresher (so far ie: over the last 3 hours lol, I have a twist out that was getting raggedy) so I think I may go to target and get 2 more bottles 

I can get KK products in Jamaica but of course they are cheaper in the USA


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Chello-Chelady!
> 
> So, CTDG is in a bottle nah? I think I'd prefer it in a Jar.
> 
> I hated when AV put Ashlii Amala in a bottle.
> 
> That's really nice you got a package. I'm doing a swap with Ltown so, I'll be getting a package from her soon.
> 
> Oh yeah, and I'm still waiting on Claudie. After that, no new packages. *sobs*
> 
> ETA: Never looked at Eden. Lemme go see.


 yep, detangling ghee is in a bottle now. it actually does pump out pretty good even though its thick.
i knwo you cant wait to get a package lol. getting packages is like the best thing ever lmao. 

so you like the SD mocha right? i might send my jar your way. i cant use it again that thing did me wrong and im so hurt cause the smell is the best smell ever


IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Okay. I looked at Body of Eden. Nice 15% discount. I hate the smell of Gardenia aka Monoi and Tiare Flower.
> 
> Don't think I could tolerate the scent. Interesting tho'.
> 
> Relatively inexpensive. Are you thinking about getting them?


 naw im not gonna get them. the price is nice though. even before the discount.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@chebaby @SimJam

Welp. Le' Spurrrrrt is back. 

Lawd I hope I can hold out until Mother's Day Weekend.

I don't even want nothing in particular.  I just want something.

I did make up a Vitacost Cart (but didn't hit paynah) This is thanks to SimJam.

Not sure what I would get. I wish AveYou would have a Sale.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

Yeah, okay, sure.....you can send it on over one day, when you feel like going to the durn Post Office and before it expires.

It does smell good.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

This is what I want right now:

1 Liter DevaCurl No Poo

*right now, that's about it*


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby @SimJam
> 
> *Welp. Le' Spurrrrrt is back. *
> 
> Lawd I hope I can hold out until Mother's Day Weekend.
> 
> I don't even want nothing in particular. I just want something.
> 
> I did make up a Vitacost Cart (but didn't hit paynah) This is thanks to SimJam.
> 
> Not sure what I would get. I wish AveYou would have a Sale.


 i knew it wouldnt take long. welcome back lmao.


IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Yeah, okay, sure.....you can send it on over one day, when you feel like going to the durn Post Office *and before it expires*.
> 
> It does smell good.


 that could be any day now with that short arse shelf life
ill send it this week. if i keep smelling it ill end up using it and then ill be back on here ranting yall know its a cycle.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> This is what I want right now:
> 
> 1 Liter DevaCurl No Poo
> 
> *right now, that's about it*


 that would be a great purchase. its goooooodddddd and since you like co washing and cleansing conditioners it would work well for you

what ingredients does your scalp not like again?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *i knew it wouldnt take long. welcome back lmao.*
> 
> that could be any day now with that short arse shelf life
> *ill send it this week. if i keep smelling it ill end up using it and then ill be back on here ranting yall know its a cycle.*


 
chebaby

Yeah, Girl, it came back last, but I fought it.  If it doesn't come, it's okay....

I know how it is. 



chebaby said:


> *that would be a great purchase. its goooooodddddd and since you like co washing and cleansing conditioners it would work well for you*
> 
> what ingredients does your scalp not like again?


 
Yeah, I'm excited about getting that. 

Citrusy stuff tears by scalp up.  Also, rosemary for some reason.  But only in certain things.


----------



## bronzebomb

hmmm, what do I want right now???

Halley's Curls Gentle Wave Weave
or maybe 
Bobbi Boss weave

I'm going to try this Protective Styling for a little longer.

I'm rocking a 5, $5, $5 wig....  (got it out of the bargain bin at the BSS.


----------



## SimJam

lol IdareT'Hair  now who in their right mind would have passed that price on those hair vits 

off to the gym with my sister.... her 40th birthday party is on saturday and we need to work off all the eating we've done for easter lol


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@chebaby

I found a 32 ounce Bottle of Deva Curl No Poo for $31.00 which is a steal. 

Haven't decided if Imma hit PayNah or wait.

I'll think about it some more tonight.

@SimJam

I'm glad you mentioned Country Life. I really liked those.  That was a good buy.

Now I'm looking at Teas......


----------



## IDareT'sHair

bronzebomb

That FiveDollaWig sounds great.  My 'work wig' was on Sale last month B1 G1 Free.  

I ended up with 4 before that Sale ended.  Same Wig/Same Color.

That should last me throughout 2012.  Hopefully, 2013 I'll be wig-less and bunning.


----------



## mkd

Hey ladies!  

I want one cj stuff and that deva no poo.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I did a little Sale tonight.  Started to get Deva No Poo mkd 

But decided to wait until I use up some of these Cleansing Conditioners.

I'll probably get it later on this week tho.  Since the Spurrrrt has returned.

Ltown I mailed your Swap (since I had to go to the P.O.)


----------



## natura87

I will cowash with my Curls conditioner tonight or early tomorrow morning before work. I really like this stuff. I dont like the smell but I love what it does to my hair. 

I flatironed a lil bit in the front and its a nice length but I am pretty sure LHCF has corrupted my Longhairomter cuz I' just like "meh" .

I ordered some BASK a few days ago, just a condensed custard in Lemon Beignet (?) and the Hair milk they have in Nectarine Vanilla. I think BASK might be releasing more products after the world Natural Hair Show....I heard tha arond the interwebs so that would be cool. I still want to try both of BASK's serums even though I dont do serums. I just want em cuz i bet they smell nice.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@natura87

I have yet to use my Curls. I know Imma like it. 

I have like 2 Liters of the Curls Sublime. Can't wait to get into it.


----------



## Brownie518

Hey, ladies!!

chebaby

I got some Eden stuff when it was at Walmart and it was nothing to mention.


----------



## bronzebomb

Ive moved into my new place and I'm trying to get organized.  I know I don't need any new products, cuz I have 5 boxes of unused products.  They are not really large boxes, they're the copy paper boxes.  I feel overwhelmed.  I want to used them up before they spoil.  I'm on a strict no-buy until this stuff is gone.  I'm not even going to purchase weave until 2013 (this is going to be hard).  I will buy wigs less than $30 (no more than 2 per month)


----------



## Seamonster

bronzebomb glad to have somebody back on the no buy with me. I have way too many products too. BF here we come.


----------



## Seamonster

Since we don't get a world natural hair show here I took some of my stash to my club meeting and let the newbies try it.


----------



## natura87

bronzebomb said:


> Ive moved into my new place and I'm trying to get organized.  I know I don't need any new products, cuz I have 5 boxes of unused products.  They are not really large boxes, they're the copy paper boxes.  I feel overwhelmed.  I want to used them up before they spoil.  I'm on a strict no-buy until this stuff is gone.  I'm not even going to purchase weave until 2013 (this is going to be hard).  I will buy wigs less than $30 (no more than 2 per month)



I'm moving soon and consolidating products is showing me how much  hair stuff i really have.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Whatever..............

*cough* Hi Ms. B! Brownie518


----------



## bronzebomb

Seamonster & natura87 - to be honest, I've only purchased two things this year.  Tha AfroVeda Curl Define and the HTN Moisturizing Growth Lotion. So, I didn't do to bad...so far.  But, I want some other stufff...just to have.  That's a Hoarder.


----------



## bronzebomb

whateva  T.  I'm trying.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

bronzebomb

I know you are. 

Enjoy Your New Place. _*and i wasn't talkin' to you*_


----------



## Zaz

Hey ladies, not sure if you already know but my cousin just sent me this and I saw it on HeyFranhey as well so I think it might be nationwide. But Target is having a crazy markdown of KCKT ($2.98) and KCCC ($4.24) 
I'm going over there 1st thing tomorrow to check if mine has those prices


----------



## Seamonster

Zaz said:


> Hey ladies, not sure if you already know but my cousin just sent me this and I saw it on HeyFranhey as well so I think it might be nationwide. But Target is having a crazy markdown of KCKT ($2.98) and KCCC ($4.24)
> I'm going over there 1st thing tomorrow to check if mine has those prices



If this is true I am going to have to take a pass on my no buy. My PJ can't pass up those kind of deals, but I do not need it. Every time I think I am on the no buy track here comes something else.


----------



## bronzebomb

you see...I started itching....I need an intervention.  I was almost on my way out to Target!


----------



## Eisani

IDareT'sHair whatchu talmbout Willis? 

At the hospital with dd while she gets her MRI. Yea it's late, but I wasn't bringing her in at 6 a.m. 

Zaz let it be that price at my Target. I'm clearing the shelf.


----------



## Zaz

Eisani said:


> IDareT'sHair whatchu talmbout Willis?
> 
> At the hospital with dd while she gets her MRI. Yea it's late, but I wasn't bringing her in at 6 a.m.
> 
> Zaz let it be that price at my Target. I'm clearing the shelf.



When she sent me the pic just now I literally felt my heart flutter. And my Target _just_ started carrying Curls, Shea Moisture and KC 2 weeks ago. There won't be a single one left if I get there and see those prices tomorrow


----------



## natura87

bronzebomb said:


> Seamonster & natura87 - to be honest, I've only purchased two things this year.  Tha AfroVeda Curl Define and the HTN Moisturizing Growth Lotion. So, I didn't do to bad...so far.  But, I want some other stufff...just to have.  That's a Hoarder.



I dont even want to think about how much stuff i bought this year. I just like getting packages.


----------



## natura87

Zaz said:


> Hey ladies, not sure if you already know but my cousin just sent me this and I saw it on HeyFranhey as well so I think it might be nationwide. But Target is having a crazy markdown of KCKT ($2.98) and KCCC ($4.24)
> I'm going over there 1st thing tomorrow to check if mine has those prices




Oooh and I have tomorrow afternoon off toooo. Lemme check this out.


----------



## natura87

Eisani said:


> IDareT'sHair whatchu talmbout Willis?
> 
> At the hospital with dd while she gets her MRI. Yea it's late, but I wasn't bringing her in at 6 a.m.
> 
> Zaz let it be that price at my Target. I'm clearing the shelf.



I will mow down that shelf. The Targets in my area are in the burbs with few blacks so if it is marked down...um yeah.


----------



## mkd

Dammmmit, it's not marked down at my target, I wonder if those are nearing their expiration date.  I wouldn't care, I would snatch them all up.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Folks talkin' trash. Talmbout they still on something. Now they ain't on it. Whatever. Who Cares.

@Eisani


----------



## IDareT'sHair

mkd said:


> *Dammmmit, it's not marked down at my target, I wonder if those are nearing their expiration date. I wouldn't care, I would snatch them all up.*


 
mkd

How you know mk?  Did you go? 

Last time I ran over to Target for one of those deals, it wasn't marked down at my Target. 

And I think my dumb pj-behind went to 2 different ones.  I ain't even gone try.


----------



## divachyk

Last time I was in Target, they had KC marked on clearance but was only a few cents marked down. I wasn't falling into that marketing hype. The price Zaz posted is a true markdown. I'd be willing to try other KC prods at that price to just to test them out. The only thing I've tried thus far is KCKT.


----------



## divachyk

I've been using Kyra's moisturizing cream (think that's the name of it) the past few days and I really like it. Been using vatika frosting on my scalp -  so soothing. Claudie's ends assurance on my ends. Sealing with rice bran oil. My hair is happy for once.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

divachyk

Last time I was interested, but it wasn't marked down (after 2 trips to 2 stores).  This time....Imma let it ride.

It would be nice tho' if I happened to stumble upon some.


----------



## divachyk

IDareT'sHair said:


> @divachyk
> 
> Last time I was interested, but it wasn't marked down (after 2 trips to 2 stores).  This time....Imma let it ride.
> 
> It would be nice tho' if I happened to stumble upon some.



Well, my Target rarely marks down anything @IDareT'sHair. If my Target marks it down, I'll let you know assuming our targets have similar pricing strategies.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

divachyk

I live 'fairly' close to one, but not feeling even going in there to look.  

Last time, it was not on Clearance when errbody else was getting it for cheap.

Keep me posted.  Thanks.


----------



## Brownie518

I'm gonna see if my Target has that markdown. Not that I use that stuff but...I'll be in there anyway.


----------



## divachyk

@IDareT'sHair, I don't live close to one but will likely swing by this weekend. I'll let you know if I hit the gold mine.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

divachyk 

Is it the Kyra Sweet Mango or Coconut or something else?  (I forgot the name of the other one).


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> *Whatever..............*
> 
> *cough* Hi Ms. B! @Brownie518



IDareT'sHair

I know...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

divachyk

This weekend?  Gurl...You know those thangs gone be Ghost.


----------



## Brownie518

I just bought 2 CD BV Smoothies. Here's what I have for moisturizing DCs:

1 BV Smoothie
1 Claudies Deep Moisturizing
1 MD Olive & Wheatberry
1/2 Tui Smoothie
1 Shi Naturals Moisture balance cond

I used up all my other MD except the Vanilla Repair and Coffee. I also have my Avocado & Silks but those are set aside til summer.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

Lawd...I wonder when Claudie gone Ship?  It's been a minute.  

I almost added another product last night.

But I've already done that twice.........


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518

That Olive, Wheat & Berry is suppose to be Protein isn't it?

ETA:  I got so much MD to use up it ain't even funny.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> Lawd...I wonder when Claudie gone Ship?  It's been a minute.
> 
> I almost added another product last night.
> 
> But I've already done that twice.........


IDareT'sHair

This week sometime, I thought it said.  I haven't gotten any notice yet...



IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> That Olive, Wheat & Berry is suppose to be Protein isn't it?
> 
> ETA:  I got so much MD to use up it ain't even funny.



Girl, I don't even know anymore, whats protein and whats not. I used the Vanilla Repair like a  moisture DC and it was the bomb!!  I don't know. I'm going to go through my stash of DCs more thoroughly. I burned through my Smoothies and Marie Dean like nothin.


----------



## Eisani

IDareT'sHair I just deleted my response to that. Ne'rmind .

I ordered my NFU-Oh 61 and that is all. I'm not buying anything else for a while. 

Oan, I'm gonna need folks in my house to not be eating baked beans and potato salad at damn near midnight. If ANYTHING ain't right, he is gettin out and sleeping downstairs.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

Yeah, I took a little _detour_ with them Silk Dreams (samples) then I opened up that MopTop and used that and that Naturelle Grow, so I got off my Marie Dean groove, but it's time to get back on it.  Seriously.

I want to be ready Mid-June for Jasmine.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Eisani said:


> *I just deleted my response to that. Ne'rmind* .
> 
> I ordered my NFU-Oh 61 and that is all. I'm not buying anything else for a while.
> 
> Oan, I'm gonna need folks in my house to not be eating baked beans and potato salad at damn near midnight.* If ANYTHING ain't right, he is gettin out and sleeping downstairs.*


 
@Eisani You know what I'm talmbout tho'. Ain't even _a regular_ and then pop up in herrah talkin' mess..... 

Girl Bye. Who You?

And about the Baked Beans and Tater Salad.............


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair

I am ready for Jasmine time. I DC'd with some the other day. Got ahead of myself. It was  !! 

 Eisani !!!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518 @Eisani

Gurl..them Baked Beans and Tater Salad sounds like a perfect recipe for a Natural Explosion.

"Poot-Poot ahhh Beep Beep"


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518

I wanted to add another Hairline & Temple Balm Revitalizer to my Claudie Order, but decided to wait.

I did a quick inventory and I have 2 jars.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair

I miss that Shea Pomade. I have to see if I have another jar of that.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

The only Pomade I have is the Tiffani Ceramide x2 jars.  Tis all.


----------



## Minty

Eisani I'm vacationing in Abu Dhabi and will visit a few other places in the Gulf.


----------



## 13StepsAhead

Hey ladies I had a great Easter weekend with mom.  Now it's time to catch up with my hair divas. I had my mom take a length check pic for me since I'm starting my GNC hair vitamins. In the back I'm almost BSB, but I'm focusing on my edges and side where I had serious breakage and shedding. 
 I used up AO blue green algae mask and should use up a few things soon :
- saravun castor hair cream
- SM Yucca and aloe milk
- CJ Daily fix
- CJ strengthening condish.
- AO HSR


----------



## Golden75

Lawd, I'm going to Target, but they never seem to have any KCCC, KCNT left.  I love the KCNT on my moms hair, so I'd grab them up for her, and of course for me.  I think she's becoming a pj too , but she's always been a pj, perfume, lotions, potions.

divachyk - Imma bust out my Vatika, I hope it's still good  had that joint for awhile.

I want to buy something, really, really, really bad.  But I been buying up a storm.  Wish the rest of my tax refund would come   I should call their arses to check on the status.  Messin wit my monnneeee :heated:


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75

Girl, lemme know if you see Clearance KCKT products.  I hate driving over there for nuffin' and get my feelings hurt (like the last time errbody was swoopin' it up).erplexed

Yeah, the spurrrt remains in check as of today.  Nothing has been purchased, but the temptation has been great.


----------



## mkd

IDareT'sHair,  I always glance at the natural products in my target.  I live in a black area with a lot of naturals so that stuff moves.  I have NEVER seen any of the products on clearance at my target and I am in there at least once a week.  I am thinking if your target moves products like that pretty fast, they wouldn't need to go on clearance.


----------



## Golden75

@IDareT'sHair & @mkd - yeah I never see the few brands I would purchase on sale at Target, but I'll just  real quick on my lunch break.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

mkd said:


> @IDareT'sHair, I always glance at the natural products in my target. *I live in a black area with a lot of naturals so that stuff moves. I have NEVER seen any of the products on clearance at my target and I am in there at least once a week. I am thinking if your target moves products like that pretty fast, they wouldn't need to go on clearance*.


 
@mkd

Exactly. 

Both of the ones I went to have _a very heavy Ethnic _clientele. *cough*

btw: I just picked up a 12 ounce No Poo. Imma try it out before I drop $ on a Liter.

I was in that thread last night and the reviews were mixed. 

Maybe folks don't know what to expect from a Cleansing Conditioner.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75 mkd

The 2 I went to has all the brands i.e. Jessicurl, Shea Moisture, Curls, DevaCurl, Kinky-Kurly, Kim Kimble......stuff like that.  

Wonder if they have that Nubian Heritage stuff?

I don't go into Target often.  I like it tho', but it's not one of my regular places to shop.


----------



## mkd

IDareT'sHair, did you get the devacurl one?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

IDareT'sHair said:


> *Yeah, the spurrrt remains in check as of today. Nothing has been purchased,* but the temptation has been great.


 
Welp.  I can close the door on that tired Chapter.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

mkd said:


> @IDareT'sHair, did you get the devacurl one?


 
mkd

No, the DC No Poo.  Did you look at that thread?  Imma bump it.

Although I trust Chebaby's review 110%, I still decided to just try the 12 ounce bottle first and use up some of this _other_ mess.

I have:

At least 3 BFH Cleansers
1 ASIAN Cleansing Pudding 1 ASIAN Coconut Cowash
2 Claudie Jojoba Cleansing Conditioners
1 Darcy's Daily Cleansing
3 Naturelle Grow Cleansers
4* (maybe CJ Daily Fix Cleansers)
1 1/2 bottles of Enso Naturals Green Tea Cleansers
4 Hairveda Amala Cleanse


----------



## mkd

Ok cool IDareT'sHair.  Let me go look at the thread.


----------



## Golden75

@IDareT'sHair - mine has all those brands too, but like you I'm in a urban area, so usually there isn't much of a selection. Imma dash over there, hey ya never know!

What deva did you get? I want to try the no poo, and few of their products. I think the salon in the galleria has a travel pack, I may check it out. I've trying to get samples before I jump at full size products, unless its a very good sale 

ETA : NM I see what you got, I thought DC was Deep conditioner instead of Diva Curl


----------



## IDareT'sHair

mkd

Cleansing Conditioners are just that.  Conditioners that Cleanse.  It's not going to feel like Shampoo'ed Hair.

It's just not.  But it is going to feel clean & moisturized.  So, I think folks have a different expectation which is not what a Cleansing Conditioner actually does.

When I feel I need that Shampoo'ed feeling, I pull out the ASIAN Cleansing Pudding (which is the closest thing to Shampoo I have) other than Shampoo.


----------



## 13StepsAhead

IDareT'sHair said:


> @mkd
> 
> No, the DC No Poo. Did you look at that thread? Imma bump it.
> 
> Although I trust Chebaby's review 110%, I still decided to just try the 12 ounce bottle first and use up some of this _other_ mess.
> 
> I have:
> 
> At least 3 BFH Cleansers
> 1 ASIAN Cleansing Pudding 1 ASIAN Coconut Cowash
> 2 Claudie Jojoba Cleansing Conditioners
> 1 Darcy's Daily Cleansing
> 3 Naturelle Grow Cleansers
> 4* (maybe CJ Daily Fix Cleansers)
> 1 1/2 bottles of Enso Naturals Green Tea Cleansers
> 4 Hairveda Amala Cleanse


 
Now I don't feel so bad about my 32oz Daily fix and 3 1/2 back ups


----------



## IDareT'sHair

13StepsAhead said:


> *Now I don't feel so bad about my 32oz Daily fix and 3 1/2 back ups*


 
@13StepsAhead

I know Girl.erplexed And I know I'm missing something..... 

Since I've been Trigger-ed Up, I feel the need to use a Cleansing Conditioner. (because of my heavy-handeded-ness) So, maybe I'll put a dent in some of that Madness.

Glad you and your Mom had a good time. What did products did she bring you?


----------



## 13StepsAhead

IDareT'sHair yea that's how I feel now that I started to use castor oil on my scalp daily. 

She didn't bring too much ;
- SM Purification Mask
- Treseme Naturals
- AV Cocolatte
- Bobeam Cocoa and Rhassoul clay poo bar
- Sprite Shower filter
- GNC Ultra Nourish vitamins and HSN vitamins


----------



## IDareT'sHair

13StepsAhead said:


> *She didn't bring too much ;*
> *- SM Purification Mask*
> *- Treseme Naturals*
> *- AV Cocolatte*
> *- Bobeam Cocoa and Rhassoul clay poo bar*
> *- Sprite Shower filter*
> *- GNC Ultra Nourish vitamins and HSN vitamins*


 
@13StepsAhead

Lawd.....

I hope she could pack her clothes.

ETA:  Yeah, I need that extra clean factor without feeling dry & stripped.


----------



## 13StepsAhead

IDareT'sHair  

She came with a checked bag and a carryon and when she left she was able to fit most of the stuff from her carryon in her checked bag and that's including any souveniers and some shoes I sent back with her.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

13StepsAhead

I'm glad you got what you needed.

You'll come home for a bit before you go to your next assignment right?  When?  In June?


----------



## 13StepsAhead

IDareT'sHair I'll be home the first 2 weeks in July, right on time for my birthday.


----------



## Eisani

Hey ladies! After the first "slip" boo got banished to the den . I was grumpy and did not feel like having my senses assaulted. 

I need to wash and dc so I can my hair time to rest before the weekend.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Eisani said:


> *Hey ladies! After the first "slip" boo got banished to the den .* I was grumpy and did not feel like having my senses assaulted.
> 
> *I need to wash and dc so I can my hair time to rest before the weekend.*


 
Eisani

Gurl...you know them B. Beans & Tater Salad was a bad combo late at night.

What are you using to Wash & DC?


----------



## Eisani

IDareT'sHair I think I'll wash with my black soap poo, dc with SSI Fortifying. I'm going to attempt flat ironing with serum only to see how it works for me.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Eisani

Sounds good.  I need to pull out that Fortifying DC'er.


----------



## bronzebomb

Lawd knows I want some weave hair so badly!  Why couldn't I have won the Mega Millions?


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair & @kmd - no KC sale in my Target.  

I bet the one one the other side of the county would   But it's a 1/2 hour drive, and all back roads, gotta maneuver around trees, boulders, deers, and too many slow zones , not worth the trip and hayll they may not even sell it on that side of town


----------



## robot.

another appointment for a trim this weekend. the salon i'm going to is really popular for natural hair and there were more reviews so i feel good. i'm not feeling too confident about my self-trim so i've decided to just go ahead and cut it back down to a twa. i have made peace with this decision. 

my twa looked really good on me and i'm looking forward to being able to do wash n go's again, especially since i'll be busy this summer. i just haven't decided how low i want to go just yet

i'm gonna re-gift this trigga in my mom's mothers day basket  and buy another one with a scent for myself.  i wanna try being consistent with that and my vitamins and see if i notice any accelerated growth.


----------



## robot.

i want the featherweight trigga but i don't think it should be so much more expensive than the regular one. 

T, can you tell us the ingredients in the featherweight one? i probably have one of those oils laying around and can cut it myself.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

robot.  It's listed on the Site.  The ingredients with *** are the oils that are listed in the Featherweight Formula.


----------



## Golden75

@robot. - I didn't get the extra $5 price tag either, hayll I don't even get why she charging to scent the dang thang 

What vitamins are you taking?  I'm thinking bout getting county max, and seeing how that goes


----------



## IDareT'sHair

IDareT'sHair said:


> It's listed on the Site. The ingredients with *** are the oils that are listed in the Featherweight Formula.


 
robot.  I just went & looked on the site.  It appears to be just Grapeseed & Safflower Oil(s) and the rest of the ingredients are the same.



Golden75 said:


> *I didn't get the extra $5 price tag either, hayll I don't even get why she charging to scent the dang thang *erplexed


 
Golden75

The users in the Oil Thread swear by the Vanilla Pound Cake, somebody else got some kind of Tropical Scent and said it was pretty good.

I just refuse to pay that Extra......

Next time I order...I'm asking for FREE SCENT.  Watch.  Bet I Do.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ltown

 

Thank You!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75

*cough* I know you didn't ask me, but I'm rotating:

Andrew Lessman Hair, Skin, Nails
Nioxin
Country Life Maxi *when they arrive*

Right now I'm using Nioxin.  Have 1 more Bottle.  Then I'll switch to Country Life.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Hey ladies.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl

Hi Ms. Curly! 

What's New? *no pun intended*


----------



## SimJam

Golden75  Im using country life maxi hair (robots recommendation from this thread)

I also dont see why the feather weight trigga needs to be so much more expensive ... and $4 + for scent ?????

Im liking the trigga though .... 


Oh and no marked down KK products at the Target by my sister


----------



## Golden75

@IDareT'sHair - Yea, you reminded bout the country max, I'll probably order tomorrow.

I wanted scent, but $5? Hayllz to da nizzo! I got some scents at home, but seems like they would clash . May be I'll try cutting it a bit with KBB, her scents smell good and are skrong!


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> 
> Hi Ms. Curly!
> 
> What's New? *no pun intended*



IDareT'sHair  Sadly nothing. I need the link for the trigga I may take the plunge and try it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75 said:


> *I wanted scent, but $5? Hayllz to da nizzo! *I got some scents at home, but seems like they would clash . May be I'll try cutting it a bit with KBB, her scents smell good and are skrong!


 
@Golden75

What does yours smell like G? 

A poster in the Oils Thread said hers smells like Italian Sausage.

I think mine smells like Cola & Herbs.


----------



## Golden75

SimJam - Imma rub da trigga on tonight, since I'm doing low wash  to preserve my style, I'm trying to use lighter stuff.

I'm out of vitamins, and was supposed to order the country max a while back, but I forgot


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *I need the link for the trigga I may take the plunge and try it.*


 

curlyhersheygirl

http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=...79TqBw&usg=AFQjCNGPq-OBQEdH04v_uaCJdOBn_N7yJA


----------



## IDareT'sHair

SimJam

Good Point Sim. 

Less Oil(s) and it cost more. 

Plus Xtra for the Scent.  Nah...Not me.


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Golden75
> 
> What does yours smell like G?
> 
> *A poster in the Oils Thread said hers smells like Italian Sausage*.
> 
> I think mine smells like Cola & Herbs.


 

IDareT'sHair - lawd I almost spat my tea all over the computer, and I'm at work so that ain't cool.  Tears in my eyes!  I'd die if my trigga smelled like italian sausage.  

It smells minty/herbally/earthy.  I can deal with it, but I'd prefer pound cake, cookies, coconuts, mangos .  I may do a small batch and mix in some KBB HJ Coco Lime, I think that can cover it


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair  Thanks I just hit paynah. I hope it agrees with my scalp


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl

Yeah, you know I am ALWAYS concerned with this as well. *worried about scalp irritation*

It's definitely 'milder' than it looks & sounds.   Did you get it scented?

@Golden75

Yeah, I'd rather have mine smell like Cookies & Ice Cream but sadly it does not. 

And I ain't payin' for it to either.


----------



## robot.

i wonder if essential oils would be strong enough to scent the trigga?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I was more concerned about it smelling like Garlic & Onion, but it doesn't.

WHEW

The Scent is cool with me. I haven't even opened the box with the Featherweight in it.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> 
> Yeah, you know I am ALWAYS concerned with this as well. *worried about scalp irritation*
> 
> *It's definitely 'milder' than it looks & sounds.*   Did you get it scented?
> 
> @Golden75
> 
> Yeah, I'd rather have mine smell like Cookies & Ice Cream but sadly it does not.
> 
> And I ain't payin' for it to either.



IDareT'sHair I'm glad to hear that. After that pimento oil fiasco I was scurred  I didn't get it scented; I don't mind herbal scents and  I bought the 12oz size


----------



## IDareT'sHair

robot.

Ya'll betta' leave My Trigga' alone. 

Don't Ya'll be tryna' change Him.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl

Chile...All dem durn Peppers errwhere had me Scurrrrd.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

double post


----------



## chebaby

Brownie518 said:


> Hey, ladies!!
> 
> @chebaby
> 
> I got some Eden stuff when it was at Walmart and it was nothing to mention.


oh ok. did you use it already? how did you like it?


----------



## chebaby

hey ladies
nothing going on.
just that i have a MAJOR itch to straighten my hair. i had it last weekend and the weekend before that lol. i had to keep telling myself that the damage is not worth it. i hope i can continue to fight this urge.

anyway tonight i will be co washing with CURLS coconut dream and rebraiding with qhemet detangling ghee and honey balm over the pura murumuru.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@chebaby

Chello-CheJunkie!......

Don't forget if you straighten to try that Joico Silk Results Thermal Protection Spritz stuff.

ETA:  I'm still on HV Whipped Ends.  Will pull out DB Shea Lotion next.

I see we gettin' all Lotioned Up.


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair - we ain't tyna change, just making him a lil better, every man needs a lil work.  

I'll see how I do without scenting it.  It's not bad, I put some stanky stuff on my head before, and this don't come close   I'm sure the smell dissipates quickly as long as you ain't O'lovin


----------



## bajandoc86

Hey! I'm here at work fighting a hunger headache  why do I always get stuck in these 6 and 9 hr cases?! Le sigh. 

I wanna buy some stuff from Hairitage, but then I remember I wanna buy a ney laptop and ipod for the gym....so no mo' hair stuff for me.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75 said:


> we ain't tyna change, *just making him a lil better, every man needs a lil work.*


 
Well....Honey, You Ain't Neva' Lied.
Golden75


----------



## IDareT'sHair

bajandoc86

See if you can hold-out until M. Day.  Imma ask her to have another Sale.  Also, Claudie and Trigger, Kyra all them.


----------



## Golden75

bajandoc86 - I here ya.  Imma just get some vits and I'm done for a bit (may be).  Shoot I want a new car, a new wardrobe, a house, and ipad, a XBOX 360, so I can't be buyin no mo' conditioner!


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Chello-CheJunkie!......
> 
> Don't forget if you straighten to try that Joico Silk Results Thermal Protection Spritz stuff.
> 
> ETA: I'm still on HV Whipped Ends. Will pull out DB Shea Lotion next.
> 
> I see we gettin' all Lotioned Up.


 hey girl
i sure will try that joico. i used to love me some joico when i was relaxed that and paul mitchell.

that shea lotion is the bomb girl


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Golden75 @bajandoc86

Okay....Ya'll PJ's need to Hush Up. Ya'll know Ya'll Gone Keep Buyin' Stuff.

@chebaby

Now.. Che where were we? So, *cough* I also have Komaza's Shea Lotion too. 

Can't wait to get into all those Lotions.


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair - Zip it! I'm trying.  I did say if DB comes thru on that sale in May, I'm going in!

16oz Pumpkin condish
Cocoa something
A couple of her oils 

If Oyin does a nice sale
Liter HH 
Liter Dew 
8oz Whipped Pudding 
Spritzes (Frank & J&B)
the baby oil blend
berry pomade

If AY has a Groupon or 40%
HOG WILD


----------



## Golden75

Lemme get this OT right quick wit all dis stuff I dun listed


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75 said:


> *- Zip it!*


 
@Golden75    Is it true?



Golden75 said:


> *Lemme get this OT right quick wit all dis stuff I dun listed*


 
@Golden75

Gurl....Gone & make that Moneee:dollar::dollar::dollar:


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75

Does Oyin usually do a M. Day Sale?  I guess I only remember BF.  Hmp.

Interesting.  btw:  Nice List.

I can't even think of anything right now except:

1 16 ounce Featherweight Trigga'
SSI Okra and maybe some Papaya Conditioner
A little HV here & there *don't really need anything except Whipped Ends*
Claudie *only if the Coffee Line Launches*


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Golden75 @bajandoc86
> 
> Okay....Ya'll PJ's need to Hush Up. Ya'll know Ya'll Gone Keep Buyin' Stuff.
> 
> @chebaby
> 
> Now.. Che where were we? So, *cough** I also have Komaza's Shea Lotion too. *
> 
> Can't wait to get into all those Lotions.


 thats my fave shea lotion its very moisturizing. but i can still feel the oils on my hair after its dry(i like that feeling). i feel like most lotions just sink right on in and this o ne does not.


----------



## bronzebomb

chebaby said:


> hey ladies
> nothing going on.
> just that i have a MAJOR itch to straighten my hair. i had it last weekend and the weekend before that lol. i had to keep telling myself that the damage is not worth it. i hope i can continue to fight this urge.
> 
> anyway tonight i will be co washing with CURLS coconut dream and rebraiding with qhemet detangling ghee and honey balm over the pura murumuru.


 
I say straighten it before it gets warm and the humidity is high. This way you get to enjoy your straight hair a little.

 I keep saying I'm not going to straighten my hair until it's BSL. then I said I'm not going to purchase weave...girl, I'm itching like a crack head. I'm buying a really good wig or some high quality weave soon.

I'm missing relaxed hair this week.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Golden75
> 
> *Does Oyin usually do a M. Day Sale?* I guess I only remember BF. Hmp.
> 
> Interesting. btw: Nice List.
> 
> I can't even think of anything right now except:
> 
> 1 16 ounce Featherweight Trigga'
> SSI Okra and maybe some Papaya Conditioner
> A little HV here & there *don't really need anything except Whipped Ends*
> Claudie *only if the Coffee Line Launches*


 if they do you know it will be 10%


----------



## Golden75

If Sage have a sale, it's over too  

IDareT'sHair - I don't know if Oyin has a MD sale, I haven't ordered in awhile, and just recently discovered I love more than just the HH.

I forgot about BJ, but her prices are fair so I really don't need a sale for her stuff, but of course, I'll hold out for one.  I mean $4 16oz conditioners?  There is no excuse not to buy 

SSI - I want a few more thangs from her too.

Imma try to keep my money in my pocket til BF so errybody can get a lil love  or break for 25% or better only  

I got a ton of stuff to use, so I am really trying not to add until this stash is significantly reduced (or BF )

Side note - Any body listen to Pandora online, The Guy Station be jammin!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *if they do you know it will be 10%*


 
chebaby

Hmp.  Maybe fivedollafootlong

These on-line sellers have been ackin' skrait ig'nant lately with these little raggedy discounts


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75

Lawd...I wish I could hold out till BF, but I'll be good to last until Mother's Day.

chebaby

I wouldn't mind having some BM Luscious.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Hmp. Maybe fivedollafootlong
> 
> These on-line sellers have been ackin' skrait ig'nant lately with these little raggedy discounts


 i love oyin but i have to agree. them sales aint hitting on nothing.


IDareT'sHair said:


> @Golden75
> 
> Lawd...I wish I could hold out till BF, but I'll be good to last until Mother's Day.
> 
> @chebaby
> 
> I wouldn't mind having some BM Luscious.


 you all out?

i have a jar ive been saving for  braid outs when ever i go back to them i just love the smell


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

I got a 12 ounce No Poo today.  With that little pm'ed Sale I did last night.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> i love oyin but i have to agree. them sales aint hitting on nothing.
> 
> *you all out?*
> 
> i have a jar ive been saving for braid outs when ever i go back to them i just love the smell


 
@chebaby

Yeah, and when I was playin' around with Sage...the Luscious was OOS. 

If BM does a Sale, I'll re-up on it and I'd also like to try the one in the Coconut Scent. 

So maybe 2 Jars.

Girl....Them Sales have been Whack. I hate when I can't get my Haul on, cause Shipping is more than the durn Discount.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl

What's on your list Ms. Curly?


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> I got a 12 ounce No Poo today. With that little pm'ed Sale I did last night.


 i hope you love it



IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Yeah, and when I was playin' around with Sage...the Luscious was OOS.
> 
> If BM does a Sale, I'll re-up on it and I'd also like to try the one in the Coconut Scent.
> 
> So maybe 2 Jars.
> 
> Girl....Them Sales have been Whack. I hate when I can't get my Haul on, cause Shipping is more than the durn Discount.


 its a popular product cause sage is always oos 
i had both scents and they are both nice. i gave the coconut to my mom cause i have the curly butter in the mango scent and wanted my luscious to match it


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> curlyhersheygirl
> 
> What's on your list Ms. Curly?



IDareT'sHair

From DB

2 16oz leave in
2 16oz pumpkin conditoner
4 8oz cocoa curl cream
1 MVSC

From QB

8 8oz CTDG
8 8oz MTCG

From SSI

4 16oz Avocado conditioner
2 16oz Okra
2 16oz fortifying
4 8oz coco cream leave in
4 8oz moisture mist

Misc. stuff from claudie and aveyou


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl

LAWD CURLY!

I guess that's what I get for Askin' Uh????:notworthy


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby curlyhersheygirl

I thought Sage had Free Shipping after a certain $ amount?  Didn't they use to?


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> 
> LAWD CURLY!
> 
> I guess that's what I get for Askin' Uh????:notworthy







IDareT'sHair said:


> chebaby curlyhersheygirl
> 
> I thought Sage had Free Shipping after a certain $ amount?  Didn't they use to?



IDareT'sHair They did. I haven't shopped there in awhile; did they stop offering that?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl

I don't see it listed.  I thought it was like $60.00 or something like that?

Here's what's in my Cart
1 Oyin Berry Pomade
1 Bee Mine Luscious Mango
1 Bee Mine Luscious Coconut Creme
1 DB Pumpkin Exlir


----------



## chebaby

curlyhersheygirl said:


> @IDareT'sHair
> 
> From DB
> 
> 2 16oz leave in
> 2 16oz pumpkin conditoner
> 4 8oz cocoa curl cream
> 1 MVSC
> 
> From QB
> 
> *8 8oz CTDG*
> *8 8oz MTCG*
> 
> From SSI
> 
> 4 16oz Avocado conditioner
> 2 16oz Okra
> 2 16oz fortifying
> 4 8oz coco cream leave in
> 4 8oz moisture mist
> 
> Misc. stuff from claudie and aveyou


 say what nah?
do you haul only 1x or 2x a year or something?


----------



## Ltown

Hey ladies! 
I had a busy day at work. Just finish working out and now off to school work.  In the DMV we ain't gonna see a sale either too many of us here shelves will be empty.  IDareT'sHair, i knew you would like that


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby @curlyhersheygirl
> 
> I thought Sage had Free Shipping after a certain $ amount? Didn't they use to?


 its free shipping after 60 or 65 i think. before then shipping is like $6.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

chebaby said:


> say what nah?
> do you haul only 1x or 2x a year or something?



chebaby I use them various ways so they go quickly.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ltown

Gurl...I Loved It! 

Thank you so much.  I hope you like yours as well *should arrive Thursday*

chebaby curlyhersheygirl

It's showing up w/ $8.95 Shipping.  Imma _thank_ on it.  

Maybe Claudie will ship soon.

All of it is stuff I don't currently have.  And not a re-up.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> curlyhersheygirl
> 
> I don't see it listed.  I thought it was like $60.00 or something like that?
> 
> Here's what's in my Cart
> 1 Oyin Berry Pomade
> 1 Bee Mine Luscious Mango
> 1 Bee Mine Luscious Coconut Creme
> 1 DB Pumpkin Exlir



IDareT'sHair Nice cart . Someone asked about the free shipping on FB last week but no reply was posted


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *say what nah?*
> do you haul only 1x or 2x a year or something?


 
chebaby

Gurl....I'm Scurrrrd of Curly... curlyhersheygirl

And Her Sista'

_*hmp.  curly 'nem don't play*_


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> Nice cart . *Someone asked about the free shipping on FB last week but no reply was posted*


 
curlyhersheygirl

Cindy 'nem said ya'll betta' take that Flat Rate Shippin' & Shut Up.


----------



## chebaby

curlyhersheygirl said:


> @chebaby I use them various ways so they go quickly.


oh ok cool. 
i cant talk i had 2 1/2 liters of curl rehab at one point.



IDareT'sHair said:


> @Ltown
> 
> Gurl...I Loved It!
> 
> Thank you so much. I hope you like yours as well *should arrive Thursday*
> 
> @chebaby @curlyhersheygirl
> 
> It's showing up w/ $8.95 Shipping. Imma _thank_ on it.
> 
> Maybe Claudie will ship soon.
> 
> All of it is stuff I don't currently have. And not a re-up.


 i wonder why its showing up at more than $8. i could have sworn they changed to flat rate shipping


IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Gurl....I'm Scurrrrd of Curly... @curlyhersheygirl
> 
> And Her Sista'
> 
> _*hmp. curly 'nem don't play*_


 she aint playing around huh? haulin for the lawd


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@chebaby @curlyhersheygirl

Gurl...They haulin' for the Good Lawd-Jeezus! And ALL His Heavenly Host.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby @curlyhersheygirl
> 
> Gurl...They haulin' for the Good Lawd-Jeezus! And his ALL Heavenly Host.


 you aint never lied.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

Che, what's on your next list?


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Che, what's on your next list?


 more jbco(cant believe im sticking with it so far) i might even try the extra dark jbco(not that i know what the difference is lol)

i want som more HV gelly but i aint got time to wait on her so thats out lmao.


----------



## natura87

The weather  is getting better so I will be pulling out some lotions and cowashing more.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

natura87
So you gone be all Cowashed & Lotioned Up too Uh Natura?.....


----------



## chebaby

since i have the urge to do something to my hair but aint got the patience to blow dry, rollerset or flat iron for straight hair imm do this http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GbRW...DvjVQa1PpcFN-OmIR3Vw19MCDDIUB5G-3yL4QQXXpysI=
this weekend.

i think i will use pura murumuru lotion as my leave in and ill use cd hair balm to separate the curls.
yall know imma post pics


----------



## chebaby

team lotion in the house lol


----------



## natura87

curlyhersheygirl said:


> IDareT'sHair
> 
> From DB
> 
> 2 16oz leave in
> 2 16oz pumpkin conditoner
> 4 8oz cocoa curl cream
> 1 MVSC
> 
> From QB
> 
> _*8 8oz CTDG
> 8 8oz MTCG*_
> 
> From SSI
> 
> 4 16oz Avocado conditioner
> 2 16oz Okra
> 2 16oz fortifying
> 4 8oz coco cream leave in
> 4 8oz moisture mist
> 
> Misc. stuff from claudie and aveyou




I might need an explanation fo this right hurr. This is a lotta Qhemett


Just kiddin. But Whoa.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@chebaby

Cute! Do you have Flexi-Rods?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

natura87 said:


> *I need an explanation fo this right hurr*.


 
@natura87

So Do I Natura!.... *for real*


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *team lotion in the house* lol


 
chebaby

YAY!


----------



## natura87

IDareT'sHair said:


> natura87
> So you gone be all Cowashed & Lotioned Up too Uh Natura?.....



Yup. I have like 6 lotions/hair milks from PBN,a lil bit of Dew left, 2 from ASIAN, 3 Smoothing Lotions left and some miscellaneous stuff.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

natura87

So, do you have the Pura Murumuru or the Pura Sapote Lotions or a Combo?


----------



## natura87

I have both.


----------



## Eisani

I thought Sage's flat rate amts were based on your region. There's a lil color coded map and urthang.
natura87 you weren't joking with curlyhersheygirl .  I'm not even mad at her though. I'm trying to behave, there's some patio furniture that I NEED in my life and it isn't cheap. We entertain a lot and it would be perfect!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Eisani

The Patio Furniture sounds very nice.  They have some really nice pieces.

And Ya'll Always Que-ing.  You do need it.

Yeah...curlyhersheygirl do her thang.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Cute! Do you have Flexi-Rods?


 yep i have a few. i need to check and see if i have enough lol. i have a ton of the big purple ones but i think for this style i need smaller ones.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> yep i have a few. i need to check and see if i have enough lol. i have a ton of the big purple ones but i think for this style i need smaller ones.


 
chebaby

That's a really cute Style.  I'm sure it will look real Purty.  And it should last.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> That's a really cute Style. I'm sure it will look real Purty. And it should last.


 thanx, i hope itll last at least a week. or mor if im lazy


----------



## Ltown

chebaby said:


> lmao.
> my list is narrowing down too cause im pissed at what the mocha did to my hair





chebaby said:


> since i have the urge to do something to my hair but aint got the patience to blow dry, rollerset or flat iron for straight hair imm do this http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GbRW...DvjVQa1PpcFN-OmIR3Vw19MCDDIUB5G-3yL4QQXXpysI=
> this weekend.
> 
> i think i will use pura murumuru lotion as my leave in and ill use cd hair balm to separate the curls.
> yall know imma post pics



chebaby, i just did a flexirod Sunday.  I didn't stay under the dryer long enough but it was cute for a day. My hair never hold a style.


----------



## divachyk

What's good my peeps  Long day at work. Blah. Instructed a training class so I'z tired. Worked out after work  and ate back on some oxtails so I'm sitting full right about now.



IDareT'sHair said:


> @divachyk
> 
> Is it the Kyra Sweet Mango or Coconut or something else?  (I forgot the name of the other one).


IDareT'sHair, Moisturizing Mango Cream. I have the Sweet Mango Butter too but haven't cracked it open. The pomade is nice also. I have to be careful not to over apply or it makes my hair feel greasy. I love the pomegranate smell. Refreshing.

Golden75, bust out that vatika girl.

Golden75 and IDareT'sHair and mkd, re: KC being on clearance....I live near the beach in a military town. Although it's a diverse crowd, the ethnic folk are completely outnumbered by a long shot which works against me also. Stores nearby me rarely get anything ethnic and it never goes on sale when they do get it. Guess they prefer to let it sit and collect dust than to mark things down.


----------



## chebaby

Ltown said:


> @chebaby, i just did a flexirod Sunday. I didn't stay under the dryer long enough but it was cute for a day. My hair never hold a style.


 it sounds cute
thats what im afraid of, that ill do all that work and it wont last


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

chebaby That'll be very cute.

natura87 I use them both as DC's, refreshers, moisturizers, LI's and stylers on both my and DD's hair. Also I don't want to be like those ladies over in her thread going bonkers cause she's closed and Sage can't get restocked fast enough. I've always had backups for my backups' backup when it comes to my staples


----------



## bajandoc86

Since we talmbout lists tonight....

My list for my US trip.............so far 

SSI
3 8oz Tahitian Vanilla Leave-In
2 Coco creme leave-in
2 16 oz Okra Reconstructor
2 16oz Banana Brulee

BFH
3 Cotton Marshmallow Cleansing Condish
3 Pistachio and Cream DC

SD
3 16 oz Vanilla Silk DC
3 8oz Mocha Silk Infusion DC
4 8oz Silky leave in....heck make that 6 <--- THIS is my fave leave-in

Oils
8oz bottles of JBCO
2 16oz bottles of regula ole castor oil
1 16 oz jojoba oil

Oyin
3 8oz Juices and Berries
2 16 oz Honey Hemp
3 Berry Pomade

DB
2-3 16oz Pumpkin Seed DC
2-3 8oz Coco curl cream

Aubrey Organics
4 AOGPB

ETA: DEAR LAWWDDDD I just looked back at my post.  I was being 'conservative'. This cant work. That mac book pro is 1500 bucks....


----------



## robot.

do any of you use the qhemet honey balm? how?


----------



## Brownie518

Hey, ladies!!

bajandoc86 - that list is fantastic!!


----------



## Brownie518

chebaby

I didn't care for that Eden stuff. But that was a long time ago, when it first came out. I don't even know if she still has the same items.

Speaking of lotions, MD Shea Butter and b.a.s.k. Silk Latte are not the ones for me right now. Neither are doing my hair right. That MD left my hair a mess the other day. I have to put them both to the side for now.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518

Gurl...Don't tell me that about MD CocoShea Lotion. My feelings are hurt. 

I better get to those soon.

Speaking of Lotions I forgot my Tiiva Green Tea Hair Lotion. I really like that one.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

bajandoc86

Nice List Ms. Lady! 

Loves It!


----------



## SimJam

bajandoc86 that list is 

I really liked the SSI coco creme LI (till I found HV whipped ends) and the okra reconstructor 

the DB pumpkin condish is also nice (smells heavenly)

I need to try silk dreams


----------



## IDareT'sHair

SimJam

Sim, were you using the SSI Coco-Creme L-In on damp or dry hair?  I keep forgetting I have those.

I was going to use it on damp hair.


----------



## divachyk

SimJam, whipped ends did not work for me but I love SSI coco.


----------



## SimJam

IDareT'sHair I used mostly on dry hair as a refresher for twists. I usually mist my hair lightly before I add my LI but I dont really consider that being damp hair.

I dont think I ever used on wash day as my primary LI, back then I was in a committed relationship with my now ex doo daddy ... man how fickle love is lolol

divachyk that SSI cococreme is pretty darn good and I like that it plays well with other products. WOW re: whipped ends not doing anything for you ... but then again Oyin honey hemp (that so many ladies swear by) was a bust for me


----------



## divachyk

I will have to shelf Saravun's hair/scalp oil until winter. I can't knock it because I like the oil but it's just too thick for spring/summer. It totally weighed down my hair today.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

SimJam said:


> I dont think I *ever used on wash day as my primary LI,* back then I was in a committed relationship *with my now ex doo daddy ... man how fickle love is lolol*


 
SimJam

This is how I was going to use it.

Ya'll Love Ya'll some Daddy.  So...*cough* Who Yo' Daddy Nah?....


----------



## SimJam

Ok ladies ... Imma go to my bed, got up at around 4:30 this morning to see my mother off (back to Jamaica) so Im all tuckered out

BTW i retwisted my hair with SM curling souffle and I really like. I'll take a pic in the morning. my hair is super duper soft. It has a similar consistency to KKKC so I will try on freshly washed hair and see if I can alternate.


----------



## SimJam

IDareT'sHair .... Im BFFs with whipped ends ..... for now

I tested the murumuru moisture milk and it has daddy potential 

OK for real ... my bed is calling

In the morning ladies


----------



## IDareT'sHair

divachyk

I agree about the Saravun Oil.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

SimJam

I Agree.  Right nah I'm loving Whipped Ends Hydration and PBN Murumuru Lotions.


----------



## divachyk

Eisani, was it you that was looking for ways to tie scarves? Check out this vid.


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Golden75
> 
> Lawd...I wish I could hold out till BF, but I'll be good to last until Mother's Day.
> 
> @chebaby
> 
> I wouldn't mind having some BM Luscious.


 
IDareT'sHair - Let me clarify, some vendors imma hold out til BF, cause I know that's the only time they give a good discount.  But, if they decide to throw out a 25% or better before that, I may pounce.

But I do really need to get into use it up zone.  In my mind, I have a lot, but not too much, then I go into my closet, look around the bedroom, bathroom, open the fridge, yeah I got enough to last me beyond BF


----------



## Golden75

robot. said:


> do any of you use the qhemet honey balm? how?


 

robot. - when I use it, I tend to mix it with another moisturizer, just a small amount. It will up the moisture on anything


----------



## SimJam

Is the owner of trigga an LHCF'r ... just wondering


----------



## Eisani

divachyk Thanks for the vid, there were a few I've never seen before. I've been watching vids on different ways to tie head scarves.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@SimJam

From my understanding she is a member of Hairlista

@Eisani @Golden75 @divachyk robot.

Mernin' Lovelies!


----------



## mkd

I _think_ I like CJ Daily Fix.  My hair feels clean but I want to try it a few more times.  I do like that you don't need much.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

mkd

Hey Ms. mk!

I just watched a couple reviews on Deva Curl No Poo and Deva Curl One.  

Which/what are you thinking about getting?


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair - hey T


----------



## mkd

Hey T, I want the deva no poo!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@mkd

WHY Didn't I see this before I ordered???? AARRGGHHH!

20% Discount Code = *DEVA20*



http://www.google.com/aclk?sa=L&ai=...d=70&subcatid=70&flag=subcategory&parentid=50


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair - had me up in der makin a cart


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75

Girl, I mighta' went on & got that 32 ounce with 20% & Free Shipping over $25.00erplexed

And I thought I was gettin' a good deal.....


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Just Brewed a Cup of Coffee for my Regi tomorrow.

Will Cleanse with Naturelle Grow Herbal Cleansing Conditioner
Quick Reconstruct *maybe Claudie or something else?*
Coffee Rinse under SD Mocha Silk/Shea What Combo *hope to use these up*
Hairveda's ACV Phinising Rinse
Tea Rinse with Leave-In & Oil

Dry under dryer and use Something light as a Moisturizer (maybe HV Whipped Ends or Marie Dean Vanilla & Lemon Hair Mousse)


----------



## natura87

robot. said:


> do any of you use the qhemet honey balm? how?



I have it and I'm trying to figure out how to use it.


----------



## chebaby

chello ladies
i am soooooo tired of my hair. i will be straightening my hair this weekend(or tonight if i feel up to it) and leaving it straight for a month or so.


----------



## Ltown

Hello ladies!

Its cold here had to put on coat.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

Chello-Gell-o!  

How are you planning to maintain your skrait-look?

Ltown

It is cold!

It's 40 something here, although I haven't left the house.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Chello-Gell-o!
> 
> How are you planning to maintain your skrait-look?
> 
> @Ltown
> 
> It is cold!
> 
> It's 40 something here, although I haven't left the house.


 hey lady

well my hair stays straight pretty easily. imma just wrap it every night and thats it. probably will only oil my scalp with jbco once a week so it wont get greasy and heavy.

i need some inspriation cause for some reason this week i HATE my hair


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *i need some inspriation cause for some reason this week i HATE my hair*


 
chebaby

  .........

Why?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

Hey Che, when you gone try the MopTop DC'er? 

I thought about using mine again tomorrow, but I want to finish up Silk Dreams


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> .........
> 
> Why?


 i dont know i feel like the longer it gets the thinner it looks. i feel like i cant wear it the way i want because i wear a uniform and we have rules about hair so i wear it back every single day. or i wear them damn braids(which i actually like but they make me look like a child). im just tired of it right now.

i would blow it out and put in braids (with my own hair) but i hate taking down braids


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Hey Che, when you gone try the MopTop DC'er?
> 
> I thought about using mine again tomorrow, but I want to finish up Silk Dreams


 i might use it this weekend(or tonight) after i do a aphogee treatment.

speaking of using something new. last night i cleansed with whip my hair that stuff made my hair feel weighed down and greasy. then i conditioned with wheat germ butter conditioner so much slip in that little bottle. i really like this conditioner so far.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

I had ask that SD Wheat Germ come in 16 ounces.  I really think it should.  (Although I've never tried).

Welp.  That does it. 

It looks like Vanilla Silk will be the only thing I get.

Will only buy 16 ounces.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

Wonder when my Claudie gone get here?  I needs me a package.

Waiting on:

Claudie
Deva Curl No Poo


----------



## divachyk

IDareT'sHair said:


> Just Brewed a Cup of Coffee for my Regi tomorrow.
> 
> Will Cleanse with Naturelle Grow Herbal Cleansing Conditioner
> Quick Reconstruct *maybe Claudie or something else?*
> Coffee Rinse under SD Mocha Silk/Shea What Combo *hope to use these up*
> Hairveda's ACV Phinising Rinse
> Tea Rinse with Leave-In & Oil
> 
> Dry under dryer and use Something light as a Moisturizer (maybe HV Whipped Ends or Marie Dean Vanilla & Lemon Hair Mousse)


IDareT'sHair, I wish I could use multiple products like this on wash day. My hair freaks out if I incorporate too many steps. The nerve. Anyway, how do you dry your hair under the dryer? -- rollerset, wrap, combed straight down, etc....I want to dry under the dryer without having to rollerset and I'm looking for tips.

Ltown, we had a cool snap also. I've been wearing my jacket in the a.m. but by mid-day, it's nice and hot. It cools back off at night though.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> I had ask that SD Wheat Germ come in 16 ounces. I really think it should. (Although I've never tried).
> 
> Welp. That does it.
> 
> It looks like Vanilla Silk will be the only thing I get.
> 
> Will only buy 16 ounces.


yea im starting to realize that the initial hype was just hype i mean so far i like several thing but the things i dont like, i REALLY dont like lol. i have a feeling im not gonna like her silky leave in either. it has a nice texture but i dont think imma like it.



IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Wonder when my Claudie gone get here? I needs me a package.
> 
> Waiting on:
> 
> Claudie
> Deva Curl No Poo


 how long has it been?
it might be in the mail now lol.


----------



## Eisani

Hey all! Last night was my first time experimenting with making a pomade. I used a bit of shea, horsetail butter, jojoba, fractionated coconut oil, msm, candelillia wax, and some other goodies. I messed it up as it was settling because I forgot to add fragrance and had to stir some in. It was kind of ugly this morning but I rubbed some on my scalp anyway. Smelled delish!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@divachyk

Comb Straight down. It's just my Regular Regi:

Cleanse
light reconstructor
Deep Condition
Leave-In/Oils
*the rinses are Coffee, Tea, ACV*

@chebaby

Well...for once...I'm glad I kept my Moneeee in my pocket. 

For some reason, I.just.wouldn't.


----------



## natura87

Cowashed last night with some Curls, used PBN Murumuru milk in lemongrass as leave and plopped soe KCCC on just to ty it out. I pulled them back in pigtails and headed to bed. Woke up to nice, soft and stretched hair.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Eisani

Hi Ms. E!

What Scent did you use?  Sounds good.


----------



## Eisani

Goodness. Y'all pray for my nephew, he's in ICU for his asthma.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @divachyk
> 
> Comb Straight down. It's just my Regular Regi:
> 
> Cleanse
> light reconstructor
> Deep Condition
> Leave-In/Oils
> *the rinses are Coffee, Tea, ACV*
> 
> @chebaby
> 
> Well...for once...I'm glad I kept my Moneeee in my pocket.
> 
> For some reason, I.just.wouldn't.


 i know right. i wish i would have kept my money. dont get me wrong i like the mocha milk, vanilla silk and the shea what but they arent the best. i mean how many lotions do i have thats better than the mocha milk or conditioners that better than the vanilla silk? too much hype.


----------



## chebaby

Eisani said:


> Goodness. Y'all pray for my nephew, he's in ICU for his asthma.


 sent a prayer up


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Eisani

Awww E! 

Will definitely be prayin' for the little Man.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> i know right. i wish i would have kept my money. dont get me wrong *i like the mocha milk, vanilla silk and the shea what but they arent the best. i mean how many lotions do i have thats better than the mocha milk or conditioners that better than the vanilla silk? too much hype.*


 
@chebaby

Closes PayPal to SD.....


----------



## divachyk

Prayers are with nephew and the rest of the family Eisani.


----------



## Brownie518

Hey, ladies. Just sittin' here with my hair soaked in Trigger since this morning. I'll be washing later on. My usual CPR prepoo, wash with CD and then DC with the 12oz of MD Peach Honey Syrup DC that I found this morning. 

I also found a Claudie Protein, Normalizing conditioner and Tiffani Ceramide Pomade, plus a 12oz MD Sweet Milk.  I wonder if I can (will) go until at least May 15 without buying anything?


----------



## Brownie518

I finished a bottle of MD Argan Oil Blend, have one more in stash. Also finished a Hairitage Soft & creamy Macadamia lavendar butter. I really hope I have one more in stash!


----------



## Ltown

chebaby said:


> hey lady
> 
> well my hair stays straight pretty easily. imma just wrap it every night and thats it. probably will only oil my scalp with jbco once a week so it wont get greasy and heavy.
> 
> i need some inspriation cause for some reason this week i HATE my hair



chebaby, did you do the flexi?


----------



## Ltown

Eisani, my prayer goes out to your nephew.


----------



## mkd

Eisani prayers sent!

chebaby, I understand exactly how you feel.  That's why I go to roller setting for months at a time then back to wash and goes.  I start to hate my hair in both of those styles eventually.  This is the happiest I have been with my hair in a really long time,  if cj ever discontinues ccccl, I may really cry.  Literally.

Oh and I do really like daily fix.  I will use it or oyin honey was for my middle of the week cleansing.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *I wonder if I can (will) go until at least May 15 without buying anything?*


 
@Brownie518

Um, I can answer that

No. 



Brownie518 said:


> *I really hope I have one more in stash! *


 
@Brownie518 _*cough* _Prolly 2 or 3

@mkd

Did you see the 20% DevaCurl Coupon I posted?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Lemme run my Trash Out.  There's a Black Serial Killer on Criminal Minds tonight. 

ooooooo I'm scurrrd.....


----------



## mkd

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> Um, I can answer that
> 
> No.
> 
> 
> 
> @Brownie518 _*cough* _Prolly 2 or 3
> 
> @mkd
> 
> Did you see the 20% DevaCurl Coupon I posted?


IDareT'sHair, I saw I this morning girl but didn't get to thank it until I got home.  I think I am going to get with my next aveyou order so I can get more c pj too an they always have codes.  When are you going to try it?


----------



## chebaby

mkd said:


> @Eisani prayers sent!
> 
> @chebaby, I understand exactly how you feel. That's why I go to roller setting for months at a time then back to wash and goes. I start to hate my hair in both of those styles eventually. This is the happiest I have been with my hair in a really long time, if cj ever discontinues ccccl, I may really cry. Literally.
> 
> Oh and I do really like daily fix. I will use it or oyin honey was for my middle of the week cleansing.


 yea i remember you mentioning feeling this way.
my hair has me sad because i just dont like it anymore. 
imma flat iron it tonight and then cut long layers tomorrow.

Ltown, no i havent done the flexis yet.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> Um, I can answer that
> 
> No.
> 
> 
> 
> @Brownie518 _*cough* _Prolly 2 or 3
> 
> @mkd
> 
> Did you see the 20% DevaCurl Coupon I posted?


IDareT'sHair

Girl, I don't think so, either.  I want that JBCO serum that I just got an email about. 

And I checked my stash, only 1 more MD Argan.  I will definitely be getting more of that later on.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

mkd said:


> @IDareT'sHair, I saw I this morning girl but didn't get to thank it until I got home. *I think I am going to get with my next aveyou order so I can get more c pj too an they always have codes. When are you going to try it?*


 
mkd

Great! 

Not sure when I'll try it?  Maybe early Summer?  I want to use up some of the ones I've had for a minute.  

And some of that Naturelle Grow I bought.

She gave me 20% because she forgot an item in my order. (which was really nice of her).


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair

Hmph, nice, shoot. She knows what she's doing, luring you in with that coupon!  (great customer service!)

I am DYING to shop right now. Not for hair stuff. I want some sandals, sunglasses, and bags!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *Girl, I don't think so, either*.  I want that JBCO serum that I just got an email about.
> 
> And I checked my stash, only 1 more MD Argan.  I will definitely be getting more of that later on.


 
Brownie518

May 15th? Naw Gurl...Sorry. You.can't.do.it.

Yeah, I got that email yesterday. 

I wanted it too, but I got way too many oils to even think about buying another one....


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

I want some new Sunglasses too.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

I'm tryna' figure out how/why that Trigga' goes so fast?


----------



## robot.

Prayers, Eisani! I have asthma too and it is no fun.  I hope he's okay.


----------



## Raspberry

I want some Claudie's but I'm on a mission to use up some SD stuff.

The Wheat Germ Condish is great for softening my new growth. Workin through a big jar of Vanilla Silk Cream too, consistently moisturizing.  

The Almond Buttercreme smells good but I usually end up layering it with something else so don't think I'll repurchase since Claudie's seems to have better butter offerings.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

What you up to?


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> What you up to?


 watching videos on how to cut layers knowing me ill be right back up in this thread tomorrow crying about how "i did everything right but i dont know what happened"


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *watching videos on how to cut layers* *knowing me ill be right back up in this thread tomorrow crying about how "i did everything right but i dont know what happened"*


 
chebaby

What The Debil You TALMBOUT?????....

You bet not even try to do nothin' with no Scissors!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@chebaby

btw: Thanks for helping me realize I really didn't _need_ no Silk Dreams.

Although...if there's a decent Sale.......


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> What The Debil You TALMBOUT?????....
> 
> You bet not even try to do nothin' with no Scissors!


 if i can find my scissors(you know i lose everything) its on and poppin i might just layer the front to frame my face, i already have long bangs anyway.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> btw: Thanks for helping me realize I really didn't _need_ no Silk Dreams.
> 
> *Although...if there's a decent Sale*.......


  if theres a decent sale, well we cant pass that up now can we
her stuff is ok so far but that damn whip my hair is a greasy mess.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> if theres a decent sale, well we cant pass that up now can we
> her stuff is ok so far but *that damn whip my hair is a greasy mess.*


 
@chebaby

This right here makes me wanna pass.

_*cough* um yeah...i might be able to pass it up_

ETA:  You just like Shampoo.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> This right here makes me wanna pass.
> 
> _*cough* um yeah...i might be able to pass it up_
> 
> ETA: You just like Shampoo.


 girl its a greasy mess all day long

yea pass girl, imm be right there passing with you lol. im over it.

OMG i love shampoos. imma shampoo the mess outta my hair tonight with cd bv.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

Why do I keep making up Sage Carts?  

Lemme leave Sage 'Nem alone....

Lawd where my Claudie?


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Why do I keep making up Sage Carts?
> 
> Lemme leave Sage 'Nem alone....
> 
> Lawd where my Claudie?


 sage is the best when it comes to variety it knocked curlmart to the side for me. i dont even think about curlmart anymore.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> sage is the best when it comes to variety it knocked curlmart to the side for me. i dont even think about curlmart anymore.


 
chebaby

Girl...Lawd I needs Me a Package. 

And you're right, I love Sage.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

Gurl....Criminal Minds is Crazy Tonight!

Lawd.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Girl...Lawd I needs Me a Package.
> 
> And you're right, I love Sage.


 imma send you some SD and ors


IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Gurl....Criminal Minds is Crazy Tonight!
> 
> Lawd.


i miss criminal minds, i havent seen it in a long time.
whats this one about


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

Derick's cousin (that they thought was dead) that's been missing for 8 years, was held against her will by some crazy man as his "Slave" and they found out she was alive and Captive.

She ended up having a kid by this crazy man and everything.  They finally caught him.

You know how those men be taking women and forcing them to have kids etc......

Real Crazy.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *imma send you some SD and ors*


 
chebaby

No.

Please & Thank Youerplexed


----------



## Eisani

Hey ladies, icu put us out . He seems to be doing better. The irony is that he was just diagnosed maybe a week or so ago. His dr kept saying he didn't think he was asthmatic and bam, he's in the hospital.

IDareT'sHair I used Satsuma fragrance oil. It's light a bright orangey/citrus scent.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Derick's cousin (that they thought was dead) that's been missing for 8 years, was held against her will by some crazy man as his "Slave" and they found out she was alive and Captive.
> 
> She ended up having a kid by this crazy man and everything. They finally caught him.
> 
> You know how those men be taking women and forcing them to have kids etc......
> 
> Real Crazy.


 wow. that sounds good. 
that actually happened in real life. i think they just found the girl a few years ago. was living in a shed in dudes back yard or something like that. i think she was gone for over 10 years.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> No.
> 
> Please & Thank Youerplexed


 whatchu mean??? you dont want no SD and ORS


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Eisani

Poor Baby.  I know he's scared.  *Prayers & Kisses* to Baby Boy.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *whatchu mean??? you dont want no SD and ORS*


 
@chebaby

Hmp.

You betta' put that mess on the Exchange Forum Fivedollafootlong

Girl...don't send it this way, or I'll be sending it skrait back to ya'

_*and you know i will*_


----------



## Brownie518

Che & T, ya'll are a mess!!  

@chebaby - That CD BV shampoo is the s**t!!!!  You got me started up on that CD Black Vanilla!!! 

I'm still gettin me some more SD...forget ya'll!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> wow. that sounds good.
> *that actually happened in real life. i think they just found the girl a few years ago. was living in a shed in dudes back yard or something like that. i think she was gone for over 10 years.*


 
chebaby

That kind of stuff is scarier than all that Killin' & Choppin' Up they be doin'.

Yeah, she had a Kid by that Crazy!


----------



## divachyk

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> I'm tryna' figure out how/why that Trigga' goes so fast?


 Because it's your new boo IDareT'sHair. I love how you explain Trigga.' Your comments about it makes me hype and I haven't even purchased it yet. I was going too but guess I better use up Boundless Tresses and Claudie's first.



IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Gurl....Criminal Minds is Crazy Tonight!
> 
> Lawd.


IDareT'sHair, did you take your trash out before it came on? 



Eisani said:


> Hey ladies, icu put us out . He seems to be doing better. The irony is that he was just diagnosed maybe a week or so ago. His dr kept saying he didn't think he was asthmatic and bam, he's in the hospital.
> 
> @IDareT'sHair I used Satsuma fragrance oil. It's light a bright orangey/citrus scent.



Eisani, glad he's better and dh loves Satsuma. Where did you purchase it? I know Body Shop sells it but I'm unsure if that one can be used on the body.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Hmp.
> 
> You betta' put that mess on the Exchange Forum Fivedollafootlong
> 
> Girl...don't send it this way, or I'll be sending it skrait back to ya'
> 
> _*and you know i will*_


 i know you will lol. 
naw i aint selling nothing cause then imma have to go to the PO and im lazy

Brownie, girl carols daughter dont get no love on this forum but she has some good stuff. 
shoot i might use that chocolat smoothing lotion tonight lol.


----------



## Eisani

Just put some brownies in the oven. Damn these hormones. I added a tbsp of Nutella to them for a lil somethin extra


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> That kind of stuff is scarier than all that Killin' & Choppin' Up they be doin'.
> 
> Yeah, she had a Kid by that Crazy!


 yea its crazy.
i think she had more than one baby but dont get me to lyin all i remember is she was white(duh) and was living in dudes back yard for the longest. but if im not mistaken when she was found she wasnt chained up so some people were like wth you aint run. it was a thread on it in OT.


----------



## Eisani

Thanks for the prayers for my little pudding pop. That's my baby y'all.


----------



## Brownie518

chebaby said:


> yea its crazy.
> i think she had more than one baby but dont get me to lyin all i remember is she was white(duh) and was living in dudes back yard for the longest. but if im not mistaken when she was found she wasnt chained up so some people were like wth you aint run. it was a thread on it in OT.



Ya'll are talking about that Jacey Duggard girl, I think. That was a mess. She did have more than one child, I believe.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@divachyk

Yeah, you should use all those up first. I still have 1 more bottle of Camille Rose left, but I am definitely making Trigger my exclusive Growth Oil.

Will keep some of the blends around strictly for the smell. i.e. Cocosta, Avosoya, HTN, Darcy's, Shea Moisture Elixir, Marie Dean.

@chebaby

I know what you mean about going to that durn P.O. and you are right about CD's. 

No Love there. Can't wait to try my BV Conditioner & Smoothie.

@Eisani

What little 'kick' does the Nutella add?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Eisani said:


> *Thanks for the prayers for my little pudding pop*. That's my baby y'all.


 

Eisani

Cute! Cute! Cute Little Name! Pudding Pop.

I love Little Boys.  They always think they Auntie's are thebomb.com


----------



## chebaby

Brownie518 said:


> Ya'll are talking about that Jacey Duggard girl, I think. That was a mess. She did have more than one child, I believe.


 yea thats her. people crazy out here


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> I know what you mean about going to that durn P.O. and you are right about CD's.
> 
> No Love there. Can't wait to try my BV Conditioner & Smoothie.


 they be hatin on carols daughter
i think her stuff is pretty darn good. not them oils though, i can scent my own damn oils and keep my $20 in my pocket


----------



## divachyk

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Eisani
> 
> Cute! Cute! Cute Little Name! Pudding Pop.
> 
> I love Little Boys. * They always think they Auntie's are thebomb.com*


Shole do and I love it. 

IDareT'sHair


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *I'm still gettin me some more SD...forget ya'll!!*


 
Brownie518

What You Like Again?



IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> *I'm tryna' figure out how/why that Trigga' goes so fast?*


 
Brownie518

What say you? 

Imma 'bout to crack open that 40 in the next coupla' days.


----------



## bajandoc86

These are the days I LOVE LHCF. Lawwddd hammercy. Y'all NEED to check out that Kanye/Kimmy/Bey thread in ET. ooooowweeeeeee.  :rofl


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> What You Like Again?
> 
> 
> 
> @Brownie518
> 
> What say you?
> 
> Imma 'bout to crack open that 40 in the next coupla' days.


IDareT'sHair

From SD - I loooove Nourish Oil, Pre, Mocha Silk DC, and Aaliyah's Blessing.  I'm also really like the Vanilla Silk and the Shea What without the protein. 

Girl, I don't know what to tell you about that durn Trigga. For real. I could put it on all day, every day. I just don't know why. Trigga turned me straight out. 


bajandoc86 - that thread is something else, isn't it?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *Girl, I don't know what to tell you about that durn Trigga. For real. I could put it on all day, every day. I just don't know why. Trigga turned me straight out.*


 
Brownie518

And you be doin' Trigga'-Soaks!  If I soaked my little-bitty hair in Trigga', I'd probably never Rinse it out.

bajandoc86

Why you send me ova' there!


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair

My hair feels so good after a 'Trigga Soak'


----------



## bronzebomb

why did my coworker say my wig was ratty!  I thought it was cute!  This $5 wig is not getting g any compliments!





But it could be the glasses and the wig


----------



## Eisani

IDareT'sHair said:


> Eisani
> 
> Cute! Cute! Cute Little Name! Pudding Pop.
> 
> I love Little Boys.  They always think they Auntie's are thebomb.com





divachyk said:


> Shole do and I love it.
> 
> IDareT'sHair



I love little boys too and yes, he thinks his auntie is the bee's knees and has a t-shirt that says as much


----------



## robot.

when i oiled my scalp with the trigga my hair was really soft.  i'm excited for my haircut bc i want to start cowashing as it gets warmer, then i can oil my scalp every other night without too much fuss.

eta: i've decided on something like this http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ki7E...DvjVQa1PpcFP0-qSeutTe5LlNEhDZcxO5oHYAKRqFwcs=

i love short hair but i need this weather to stop playing. it was 50 degrees today  and saturday is supposed to be 80!


----------



## JeterCrazed

Jasmine Henna Fluff Ease ...

*le poof*

Sent from my Inspire HD using LHCF


----------



## Ltown

IDareT'sHair said:


> chebaby
> 
> Gurl....Criminal Minds is Crazy Tonight!
> IDareT'sHair, that was a good show, i know there is probably alot of victims like that out here.
> 
> 
> 
> IDareT'sHair said:
> 
> 
> 
> Brownie518
> 
> I'm tryna' figure out how/why that Trigga' goes so fast?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trigger imo is thick like jbco maybe that why you like it.
> 
> 
> 
> Brownie518 said:
> 
> 
> 
> IDareT'sHair
> 
> Hmph, nice, shoot. She knows what she's doing, luring you in with that coupon!  (great customer service!)
> 
> I am DYING to shop right now. Not for hair stuff. I want some sandals, sunglasses, and bags!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Brownie518, this is me right now shoes, skirts, dresses getting my summer wardrobe ready.
Click to expand...


----------



## SimJam

Mernin laydeeez

Im just realizing that my scalp is very tender now after 3 days of trigga. I remember this happening once when I made my own sulphur mix and another time when I made a cayanne pepper mix back when I was relaxed.

they both worked for growth

hopefully this is the same thing


----------



## IDareT'sHair

robot.  That's really Cute Ro!  I know that look will look real nice on you.  Excellent Choice. 

SimJam

That's interesting Sim, especially since it doesn't have Sulfur.  _*maybe the Sulfur in the Onions?*_ 

Normall I'm the one crying about my sensitive scalp.  But so far, so good.

Ltown

I agree.  I bet there are numerous women of all racial backgrounds caught up in something like that.....


----------



## IDareT'sHair

bronzebomb

Ain't nuttin' wrong with that Wig & them Glasses.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Eisani

How Mr. Pudding Pop today?  

Hope he's lots better!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Getting ready to Rinse this Abba Recoup (reconstructor) out.  Will Steam with Shea What/Mocha Silk Combo.

Hope to be completely finish by Noon.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Well, I had enough Mocha Silk to do 1 mo'.  Didn't need to Shea What (will save that for Sunday).

Again Ltown Thanks for those generous sized samples.  I was able to do so much with those.

Love the smell.  It's actually not bad at all.  I would perhaps repurchase it if it was on Sale and once I was out of Purabody Naturals Chocolate (if I wanted that Chocolatey/Mocha/Caramel Fix.  *i still think it's very similiar*

Used up 1 Silk Dreams Mocha Silk Sample DC'er (no back ups)


----------



## Eisani

Hey IDareT'sHair I haven't talked to my brother this morning so no updates.

Today is my Friday . I'll wash/dc and blow dry tonight.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Eisani Keep us posted on _Baby-Boy_.

What are you using tonight?  

What are you doing tomorrow?  Celebrating your B-Day All Weekend?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Finished up Pure Jojoba (imported from Israel via Jamaicanoils.com) NO BACK-UPS 

I want to reup on this, but have a 'variety' of other oils I can use with my Leave-In.  Will rebuy maybe BF.

I also finished up 1 AG Fast Food Leave-In *No back ups* 

Really liked the AG Fast Food L-I, put have like a Zillion other L-I's before I even think about repurchasing this one.

So, Today I used up:

Silk Dreams Mocha Silk
Pure Jojoba Oil
AG Fast Food Leave-In
*all 3 no back ups*


----------



## SimJam

IDareT'sHair it is interesting and Im really curious as to how she gets the scent of the onion so well masked.

I was tempted to taste it to see if it was peppery (from the cayenne) but I thought better of it lol  

I might also get the onion booster tincture  from hair trigger with my next order. I dont mind mixing a bit so Im gonna look up how to make a tincture and try my hand at making the cayenne tincture.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@SimJam

I was in...I think the HOTs Thread, and a poster was talmbout how there are alot of 'versions' of this "Recipe" floating around on the Forums and how folks was making their own.

You'll have to keep me posted if you get the Onion Booster Tincture and how it works.

I haven't read up on any of those, but noticed there were quite a few.

And you're right, _everything_ is masked very well, including the Cayenne. I was scurrrd of that.

Everyone that paid for the Scented Versions ALL said they smell really, really good.


----------



## Golden75

Hey ladies  Just catching up.  Was so tired yesterday went home, showered, painted my nails  and went ta bed!

I been shopping up a storm, clothes, shoes, jackets.  I need some sunglasses to, can't find the ones I usually keep in the car, so they must be in a purse, somewhere.

I need to do the Trigga, tonight.  It's just sitting on the dresser waiting to be used.

Oh my managers waist length hair nice is here today  that some pretty hair  , can't wait til I get some length  Imma be swingin &  all dayum day! Better get on that Trigga!


----------



## SimJam

IDareT'sHair there are a number to videos on youtube which show how to  make tinctures including mountainroseherbs, and several ladies showing how they make onion, garlic and cayenne tinctures making the hairdrennaline oil

and its pretty simple just use 80 - 100 proof vodka and onions/garlic/cayenne, and 2 - 3 times as much vodka to cover whatever your're making the tincture with. Then leave in a glass jar for 2 - 6 weeks then strain and voila tincture

Im definitely gonna make some.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ltown

Please keep me posted on your package.  That little Sale I did is still showing up 'here' instead of "In Transit"

Both shoulda' arrived today.  Lawd....


----------



## Golden75

Think imma go to the salon in the galleria, and price the clear sebastians rinse, and try the DC/Rinse thing when I take out these twists.  Imma look at the Deva stuff too, they may have a sale . I may even stop at the nail polish   But I ain't gonna do too much damage.


----------



## Ltown

SimJam said:


> @IDareT'sHair there are a number to videos on youtube which show how to make tinctures including mountainroseherbs, and several ladies showing how they make onion, garlic and cayenne tinctures making the hairdrennaline oil
> 
> and its pretty simple just use 80 - 100 proof vodka and onions/garlic/cayenne, and 2 - 3 times as much vodka to cover whatever your're making the tincture with. Then leave in a glass jar for 2 - 6 weeks then strain and voila tincture
> 
> Im definitely gonna make some.


SimJam, that why I don't buy many oils and tinctures. I'm always brewing something. I made hairadrennaline which is trigger without the cayenne.


----------



## cherrynicole

Finished my NTM Daily Deep Conditioner (not impressed-good riddance!) Debating between Aussie and HE for my next cheapie conditioners...

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Eisani

IDareT'sHair idk what I'm doing with this head yet, but I will be partying all weekend. Lunch and cocktails with my bday twin, Jazz club tomorrow night, Chicago Saturday morning depending on how I feel after Friday . 

Hey all! Nephew will be moved to the regular peds unit this evening if he keeps doing well. My brother called a while ago and my nephew said, "HI titi! Hi!"


----------



## chebaby

chello ladies
so i chickened out and didnt straighten my hair.
instead i shampooed really well with cd black vanilla and elucence and then conditioned with kbb mask and then did a braid out which i love with dew, shine and define and bsp on my ends.
not sure why my w&g styles have been looking funky lately but i will lightly trim and steam the next time i do my hair.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Eisani  If he said "Hi Titi" He's baaaaccccckkkkk! *good news*

chebaby  Sounds good Che.  Are you gone skraiten Sunday?

Golden75 Gurl...the Spurrrrt got You

OT:  Okay: So What's with all the Random Non-sense lately?


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Eisani If he said* "Hi Titi"* He's baaaaccccckkkkk! *good news*
> 
> @chebaby Sounds good Che. Are you gone skraiten Sunday?
> 
> @Golden75 Gurl...the Spurrrrt got You
> 
> OT: Okay: So What's with all the Random Non-sense lately?


 i thought the bolded was so cute. i can just picture a lil boy saying that

im not sure if i will straighten. i kinda still want to but last night i was like aint no way imma shampoo, aphogee, condition and detangle, blow dry(and who knows how long that will take) and then flat iron.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby Eisani

Imma use CR Algae Mask this weekend.  

Imma use it under dryer for about 20 minutes and then Steam with something.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby @Eisani
> 
> Imma use CR Algae Mask this weekend.
> 
> Imma use it under dryer for about 20 minutes and then Steam with something.


  let me know how it goes.

i cant wait to try it again on wet hair cause on dry hair it aint hittin on nothin lol.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *let me know how it goes.*
> 
> *i cant wait to try it again on wet hair cause on dry hair it aint hittin on nothin lol.*


 
chebaby

I sure will. 

I know Eisani and Brownie518 said they liked it.

I'll use it after I co-cleanse and before I DC.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@chebaby

Girl, I was back up in Sage today, but didn't get nothin'.erplexed

*yet*

That little Sale I did looks 'stuck'.  I shole hope it gets there soon.  Should arrive today.  But that durn P.O. haven't updated the movement.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Girl, I was back up in Sage today, but didn't get nothin'.erplexed
> 
> *yet*
> 
> That little Sale I did looks 'stuck'. I shole hope it gets there soon. Should arrive today. But that durn P.O. haven't updated the movement.


 whatchu waiting on at sage?

i hope it gets there too


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@chebaby Yeah, I mailed that thing Monday night. 

That's why I'm checking to see if @Ltown gets her package.

@redecouvert

Hi Ms. Red!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

Sage, I want Berry Sugar Pomade, some Luscious and some other Stuff.  

I had it up to like $70 bucks, but got it down to $60 + some change.

Imma really try to hold out for Mother's Day tho'.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

Che!  Where you at?


----------



## Ltown

Eisani said:


> @IDareT'sHair idk what I'm doing with this head yet, but I will be partying all weekend. Lunch and cocktails with my bday twin, Jazz club tomorrow night, Chicago Saturday morning depending on how I feel after Friday .
> 
> Hey all! Nephew will be moved to the regular peds unit this evening if he keeps doing well. My brother called a while ago and my nephew said, "HI titi! Hi!"


 

Eisani Yay, nephew is doing better! Tell him his online aunties are happy


chebaby said:


> chello ladies
> so i chickened out and didnt straighten my hair.
> instead i shampooed really well with cd black vanilla and elucence and then conditioned with kbb mask and then did a braid out which i love with dew, shine and define and bsp on my ends.
> not sure why my w&g styles have been looking funky lately but i will lightly trim and steam the next time i do my hair.


chebaby, that the thing with natural hair hit/miss. I like shampoo too and although I cowash now since my breakages, once a month it got to get wash. I used jessicurl hair cream it was just like a poo but not stripping. 



IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby Yeah, I mailed that thing Monday night.
> 
> That's why I'm checking to see if @Ltown gets her package.
> IDareT'sHair, I got it today! thanks.  You know postal service is cutting back so things are going to take longer


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ltown

Glad you got it.  Yeah, I hope that other piece arrives.  It is also suppose to get there today too.erplexed


----------



## Ltown

IDareT'sHair said:


> Ltown
> 
> Glad you got it.  Yeah, I hope that other piece arrives.  It is also suppose to get there today too.erplexed



Wow, you send me a awesome packages,   the bottle leak but not much.  I can't believe you send me the herbs i was going to send you the same
Thank you


----------



## bajandoc86

Eisani I am glad to hear lil man is feeling better. ICU is no fun.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

SimJam Golden75 (and errbody else)

My Country Life Maximized Maxi's came today!

Will use the rest of my Nioxin (about 10 pills & 1 unopened 90 ct) before I open up this Country Life.  So, it will be a while.

Will continue to rotate:

Andrew Lessman
Nioxin
Country Life
*looked at Viviscal* (sp)


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ltown said:


> Wow, you send me a awesome packages,  *the bottle leak but not much. *I can't believe you send me the herbs i was going to send you the same
> Thank you


 
Ltown   Sorry, I don't know how that happened???

Glad it came!  Hope you enjoy errthang & can use it!


----------



## Golden75

Just rubbed some Trigga on my scalp.  Featherweight. I don't smell anything, so that's cool.  

Will be using this most nights, when I remember


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair - I didn't go.  I stayed and did a lil OT.  So instead of spendin dis monnnneeeee, I made some monnnneeee! 

Plus I may need to make a purchase this weekend on a new gadget.  I need to call the stankin IRS, check on my monnneeee! And DSW,  gonna send me 1 good shoe, the other all jacked up! Need my refund!


----------



## divachyk

Hello My Dear Ladies -- 

Hope you had a lovely day. My day went well for the most part. Worked late. Missed my massage appt. Didn't get a chance to pickup my car from the dealership from being repaired -- that's ok, have a rental and will pick it up tomorrow.

Glad Pudding Pop is doing better Eisani. Great news.


----------



## Eisani

Hey ladies. Sitting under a heat cap w/Claudie's protein, will rinse and run some Kyr'a Hemp thru and air dry, blow out in the morning. I went to the hospital and my Pudding was being himself. The phone rang and he said, "that's for me." Is it?  There was a little girl they brought in that DRANK eye makeup remover . They're transferring her, said it was equivalent to drinkin antifreeze. That made me wonder, just how safe is it to use on our eyes if that's the case?

After I rinse my hair, I'm putting it in two braids and doing my nails.


----------



## SimJam

Mornin Laydeeez,

made cupcakes last night with my nieces for my sisters birthday today. We're going to have lunch in the park today (my sister and I) then I got her a spa day so shes gonna go to the spa in the afternoon. Then the whole Fam will go to dinner later (the girls insisted on Olive Garden since they are the ones taking their mommy out for her birthday dinner and its _their_ favourite restaurant)

I was actually looking forward to trying out this new Japanese hibachi restaurant where they cook the food at the table, but my sis and I can try it out another time when I come up.

The grownups are going clubbing tonight and tomorrow night lol.... ya only turn 40 once.

Eisani is today your birthday? if so happy birthday !!!!


----------



## natura87

Hello ladies and lurkers.   Will wash my hair tonight with some Curls. I love that stuff.

I got m Bask, I got the Java bean as a sampler and I actually like the smell. I let my neice have it becuase she was like "Auntie I need this in my liiiife!!"


----------



## Golden75

I am officially on a NO BUY for a minimum of 3 months or longer. Just hit pay nah on Vivisical.  They have buy 2 get 1 free and I found a 10% off coupon code, and free shipping.


----------



## Eisani

Hey SimJam yes, today is my bday! Thank you!

Hey y'all! Just left the spa, feeling refreshed, well groomed , and a wee bit tipsy. I flat ironed my hair this morning using only Claudie's serum and I love it! Last night my hair was so stinking soft! I was pleased it was still soft this morning as well. It was about 95% dry so I tension blow dried then flat ironed. I dc'd w/Claudie's protein, rinsed with Hyra's Hemp and ran a smidge of Bee Mine Deja's Hair milk through and air dried in 4 twists.


----------



## chebaby

chello ladies
i flat ironed my hair today but wont have pics until tonight or tomorrow.
blow drying is no fun even with a comb attatchment. i gotta learn an easier way.

and this is going to sound like an informercial but this is the truth. when i straighten my hair, it just aint complete until i add some carols daughter hair balm.

oh, speaking of cd. i used the chocolat smoothing lotion today and me no likey it didnt make my hair any more or less smooth than it normally is when i straighten. waste of money.


----------



## mkd

Eisani, happy birthday


----------



## Ltown

Hello ladies!

Eisani, Happy Birthday!  I'm happy to hear pudding is better everyday.


----------



## Golden75

Happy Born Day Eisani!


----------



## chebaby

happy birthday Eisani


----------



## Shay72

Happy Birthday Eisani 

I got a new UPS man and he is doing too much. He attempted to deliver 3 times and I was here the 3rd time. C'mon man! If you had delivered it to the office I would of had it a few days earlier. All this to say...my Curl Junkie is here .


----------



## Brownie518

Hey, ladies. Just massaged in some Trigger. Nothing else going on. 

Happy Birthday Eisani!! Sounds like you are off to a great start!!


----------



## divachyk

HAPPY BDAY Eisani --- hope you had a wonderful day.


----------



## natura87

Eisani, Happy Birthday!


----------



## JudithO

You ladies are so cool.. I wanna hang with y'all, but I dont have the appetite to keep trying products (i tire easily  ) .. Can we still be friends?


----------



## Brownie518

So I was going through my stash and made up a big bag of things to give to my sister and niece:

Shi Naturals PrePoo Buttercreme
Saravun Castor Hair Butter
Saravun Broccoli Hair Butter (def. prefer the creams)
SSI Marshamallow cream
Njoi Herbal hairdress
MD Delicate Hair butter (Hair Brick is more like it erplexed)
Hairitage Soft & Creamy Horsetail butter
Afroveda ACV Rinse
Claudie's Deep Conditioning Mask (I have another big jar)
MD Yogurt Smoothie Cream sample
MD Whipped Black Cherry vanilla hair butter sample
MD Shea Cocoa Hair Butter sample


----------



## Eisani

Thanks ladies! I had fun! I have the worst sinus headache right now and if it doesn't let up, I won't be going anywhere today . Aqua Zumba canceled for today but I wasn't going anyway . I love my boo, he is awesome and made my day beautiful, as usual. Pudding Pop got discharged yesterday and was at my bday dinner. He climbed in my lap and pet my hair, talkin about some "Hair titi. Pretty!" Then pointed to my mom and said "Wig."  Yep, he's back to his old self!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Eisani

Hey Sis!


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Hey ladies. Hubby whisked me away for 2 days for some alone time.

Eisani Happy Birthday, glad you had a blast.

I'll get my trigger when I return home. The kids will be joining us tonight and then we continue on to NY until Tuesday.


----------



## SimJam

Eisani said:


> : He climbed in my lap and pet my hair, talkin about some "Hair titi. Pretty!" Then pointed to my mom and said "Wig."  Yep, he's back to his old self!



  glad to know he's back to normal


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl

Sounds real nice Ms. Curly!  You two stay keeping thangs fresh.

Have a Good time.


----------



## shenitab

Shay72 said:


> Happy Birthday @Eisani
> 
> I got a new UPS man and he is doing too much. He attempted to deliver 3 times and I was here the 3rd time. C'mon man! If you had delivered it to the office I would of had it a few days earlier. All this to say...my Curl Junkie is here .



This is funny. I would have been mad too. One of my UPS guys is really sweet. If I come to the door he will bring heavy packages in without me having to ask. He also hides my packages for me (by my bush and puts my welcome mat on top of it.)  I guess he doesn't want to take any chances.


----------



## divachyk

Hey Ladies! Dh and I took the motorcycles out for a ride and are having a late lunch at a pizza spot we frequent. When we return home, I will clarify, condition, rollerset or air dry (not sure which). I am unsure what prods I will be using today. Will report back later with that.


----------



## divachyk

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> 
> Sounds real nice Ms. Curly!  You two stay keeping thangs fresh.
> 
> Have a Good time.



I know that's right IDareT'sHair. Have a great time curlyhersheygirl.

Feel better Eisani.


----------



## divachyk

SimJam said:


> Mornin Laydeeez,
> 
> made cupcakes last night with my nieces for my sisters birthday today. We're going to have lunch in the park today (my sister and I) then I got her a spa day so shes gonna go to the spa in the afternoon. Then the whole Fam will go to dinner later (the girls insisted on Olive Garden since they are the ones taking their mommy out for her birthday dinner and its _their_ favourite restaurant)
> 
> I was actually looking forward to trying out this new Japanese hibachi restaurant where they cook the food at the table, but my sis and I can try it out another time when I come up.
> 
> The grownups are going clubbing tonight and tomorrow night lol.... ya only turn 40 once.
> 
> @Eisani is today your birthday? if so happy birthday !!!!


SimJam, how was your sister's bday celebration?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> So I was going through my stash and made up a big bag of things to give to my sister and niece:
> 
> Shi Naturals PrePoo Buttercreme
> Saravun Castor Hair Butter
> Saravun Broccoli Hair Butter (def. prefer the creams)
> SSI Marshamallow cream
> Njoi Herbal hairdress
> MD Delicate Hair butter (Hair Brick is more like it erplexed)
> Hairitage Soft & Creamy Horsetail butter
> *Afroveda ACV Rinse*
> Claudie's Deep Conditioning Mask (I have another big jar)
> MD Yogurt Smoothie Cream sample
> MD Whipped Black Cherry vanilla hair butter sample
> MD Shea Cocoa Hair Butter sample


 
Brownie518

Nice Give-Away bag Ms. B! 

I've always wanted to try AV ACV Rinse.  Have you tried it and is it any good?


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair

Hey, T! Yeah, that rinse is nice. I prefer Hairveda's, though.


----------



## Brownie518

Eisani said:


> Thanks ladies! I had fun! I have the worst sinus headache right now and if it doesn't let up, I won't be going anywhere today . Aqua Zumba canceled for today but I wasn't going anyway . I love my boo, he is awesome and made my day beautiful, as usual. Pudding Pop got discharged yesterday and was at my bday dinner. He climbed in my lap and pet my hair, talkin about some *"Hair titi. Pretty!" Then pointed to my mom and said "Wig."*  Yep, he's back to his old self!




.....


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518

Glad I caught you. I was ready to log-off. 

Yeah, I am REALLY Lovin' HV ACV. 

I had rotated it with some other things, but back on it. 

I love it.

ETA:  Imma try CR Algae Mask tomorrow for the 1st time.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

Wonder when my Claudie gone get here?erplexed


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair

Yeah, that HV Rinse is excellent. I only have 1 left now. I found one last jar of the Algae Mask and I think there's one use left. I plan to prepoo with it later. That's on my Reup list. I'm working on my last Shi Naturals Rinse so I'll need to reup on that and the HV this week, I guess.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> Brownie518
> 
> Wonder when my Claudie gone get here?erplexed




*cough* I don't know, girl.  I haven't gotten a notice either.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518

I bet BJ gone do a little something Mother's Day. I have about 5 of those Rinses left.  

I got them on that last Sale for like 3-4 bucks?

I also have alot of the Amala Cleanse so I hope I like it.erplexed

I'll make a little list for HV (just in case) so BJ can get this monneeee


----------



## Brownie518

If HV has a sale, I'll get 4 Rinses and some CoCasta. 
You should try that Amala Cleanse.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> **cough* I don't know, girl.  I haven't gotten a notice either.*


 
Brownie518

Gurl...I forgot what I ordered.


----------



## Brownie518

^^ Me, too!!!  Let me go check my order.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518

One reason I hadn't tried Amala Cleanse, _after_ I hauled on it, I read the ingredients and it has alot of Lemony-Citrusy stuff and I don't want it irritating my scalp, so I shy-ed away from trying it.....

But I am going to try it tomorrow for use and see. 

Especially since I have 'several' bottles. I didn't realize I had bought so much of it.

If HV has a Sale I'd get:

2 Whipped Ends
1 Almond Glaze
*not sure what else*


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

I didn't check my order but I think I got:

1 Jojoba Cleanser
1 Tropical Rinse
1 Moisturizing Quinoa
?????????* 1 more thing I can't remember*


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

Sounds like you are almost through with some stuff?  What are you close to using up?

I'm close to using up a Claudie Mango Creme Rinse and my HV Whipped Ends.

I finished up a 16 oz bottle of Trigger and have opened my 32 ounce bottle.  

I read on Hairlista (around Christmas) they had 30% off.  She need to have something like that again. I'd reup on another 32 ounce (maybe in the Featherweight).


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair

I ordered 2 Teas, the Moisturizing Quinoa, and a Deep Moisturizing conditioner.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair

Yeah, I'm close to using up a few things right now:

CR Algae Mask
Shi Naturals Creamy leave in
Hairitage Soft & Creamy (not sure which one, the label is gone)
Claudie's Mango Rinse
CD BV Shampoo
Hydratherma Naturals Oil


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518

Good Job using stuff up. 

I have 1 of those Shi-Naturals Creamy Leave-Ins. Did you like it? 

I like the weight of it and thought about getting another one.

What say you?

My Deva-No Poo is here. I need to get it out of my box.

I seriously need to get back into my Marie Dean DC'ers. 

Imma use the rest of this Shea-What tomorrow finishing it up with Claudie Mango Creme Rinse afterwards. May use up both!

ETA:  I looked at the Amala Creme Rinse.  It has Lemon Peel, and Orange Peel but it's way down on the list.  I shole hope I don't have no Issues.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

I ain't buying no more Cleansing Conditioners either. _*i been on a roll with those lately*_


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair

I love that Shi Creamy Leave In. It works really well on my wet hair. That's my main leave in on wash day. I use either that or Claudie's Leave In.

I liked the Amala Rinse during the summer for cowashing (which I rarely do).


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518

Glad to Hear it about the Creamy Leave-In. I knew I would Love it! 

What fragrance did you get?

They had alot of nice scents to choose from.

Maybe I'll hold on to the Amala Creme Rinse then and try it as a Cowash when I break out all my other Hairveda's. June-ish?

I've had a couple of things that had Citrus that tore me up. I pray this isn't one of them.....


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

I'm excited about trying the CR Algae.  I couldn't decide on the following Masks:

CR Algae
SM Purification
SM Anti Breakage


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair

I love the CR Algae and the SM Purification. The Anti Breakage didn't do anything for me, it turned out. The Purification is the s**t, though.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518

Good to know about those. 

I'll keep you posted on my results with all 3. I still have that Ori Organics Restorative Masque as well.

I think I only bought 2 of the Anti Breakage. And I'm giving 1 of those away. I hope I only have 2.

Imma start gettin' down on some of these Masks/Masques. 

Lawd....I need to stay up in this Stash till times get better _*pfft...still talmbout some durn ori-organics*_


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

I wanna try a Trigger Soak soon too!


----------



## Brownie518

Ori organics....that conditioner! I really wish I had stocked up before it all went to hell 

Yeah IDareT'sHair , let me know how you like the masks. Looking through my stash, more than anything, I have oils and butters/pomade/hairdresses. I'm going to go through them more thoroughly next week so I can start getting through those joints.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> Brownie518
> 
> I wanna try a Trigger Soak soon too!


IDareT'sHair

 You should. I don't know how my hair doesn't feel like a big greasy mess when I do it, but it doesn't. Just feels good.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 

Me too Gurl I wish I had stocked up on that crazy Ori-O!  That was some good stuff tho'.

Yeah, I got a little 'too much' Hairitage Hydrations too, so, she prolly won't be seeing me for a minute.

Imma work on this stash.

The only thing I really would want to buy is......TRIGGA'

SMH


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> * I don't know how my hair doesn't feel like a big greasy mess when I do it, but it doesn't. Just feels good*.


 
Brownie518

Cause that N*$%#@ know what He Doin'............


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair

I don't think I'll go through this Trigga as fast as I did that first one. That was terrible, LOL! I killed it. But next sale, I'll get a 16oz again. 

I have 2 Jars of Joe, 3 Soft & Creamy butters, 1 Sprout, 1 Silk n Aloe, and I think that's it for HH. The butters are all 'in use', since there is one of each. I think the Macadamia Lavender is my favorite.


----------



## divachyk

IDareT'sHair, hope you don't have any issues either. Are you allergic to those ingredients?

Brownie518 and IDareT'sHair, I have way too much HH also. I loaded up on a bunch of stuff without realizing most of it would be best used as sealants vs. moisturizers. I use far more moisturizers than sealants.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

I think I have more Coconut Yuzu than anything. 

I have quite a bit of Jojoba & Argan too.  

And Sprout and Happy Hempy Hair, and a couple of the 8 ounce Hair Milks (Cocoaloe Hydrator) and Joe etc.....I'm HH'ed Out.

I don't think I have any Creamy Horsetail and maybe only 1 of the Macadamia Lavender.

I need to leave HH alone for a minute.  And I haven't bought any lately.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

divachyk

I've used several things (_by other vendors_) that contained Citrusy ingredients that gave me an itchy scalp.

I hope this isn't one of them.  Especially with the Lemon Peel and Orange Peel.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> Brownie518
> 
> I think I have more Coconut Yuzu than anything.
> 
> I have quite a bit of Jojoba & Argan too.
> 
> And Sprout and Happy Hempy Hair, and a couple of the 8 ounce Hair Milks (Cocoaloe Hydrator) and Joe etc.....I'm HH'ed Out.
> 
> I don't think I have any Creamy Horsetail and maybe only 1 of the Macadamia Lavender.
> 
> I need to leave HH alone for a minute.  And I haven't bought any lately.


IDareT'sHair

Dang!!!  You do have a lot! I have that Yuzu, also. Just one. My Sprout and Happy Hemp are the 2oz samples so those can go pretty quick. 

Hmm, I could go for another Njoi Green Tea Creme...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

Girl...I do have alot of HH.  Had to Work that Discount _*before it went away*_

Trust Me, I _Werked_ it for No Not One!

So, you like the Njoi in the Bottle nah uh?  I wondered how it would be in the bottle vs Jar.

I have:

2 Roots Nourishing Pomade
1 Healthy Hair Butter w/MSM
2 Sweet Coconut
*maybe 1 Green Tea (Jar)* _not sure..._


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Looking forward to having a fresh head before I start work next week *cries* where did the time go? 

If I were at work, the days woulda' drug on & on & on & on & on & on.

Will use:
Naturelle Grow Herbal Cleanse
Camille Rose Algae Mask 
Steam with Shea-What over a cup of Columbian Coffee
Quick Claudie Mango Creme Rinse
HV Phinising Rinse
Black Tea with Leave-In & Oil


----------



## beautyaddict1913

Hi ladies just dropping in to speak. Things have been crazy! I have been doing a lot of travel for work (nowhere exciting lol) and haven't been doing much to my weave. Going to the natural hair show in ATL at the end of the month and I don't know whether to take this hair down or keep it in. I hate dealing with hair while I'm out of town but it also seams taboo to wear weave to a natural hair show lol. We will see how I feel about it in a week and a half! Check in with y'all later!


----------



## beautyaddict1913

I Forgot to tell you guys that I took my weave down for a day to wash my hair and get it redone. Had been wearing it almost a month. The braid out that I got from the sew in was pretty! Wish my hair looked like this all the time lol


----------



## natura87

I am loving Purabody Naturals Murumuru Milk in Lemongrass. Love it! I am not heavy handed at all so this bottle will last me a while and I have a few backups. i have been using it as a refresher and as my main leave in and .

BASKs products are killing me softly. Is there anything from this line that is lackluster.  Rashida put her foot in it a few times over!!!


----------



## Golden75

Good morning ladies!  Re-did the my kinky twist in the back yesterday.  Need to figure out a moisturizer to use.  May be SD SSLI.  

Thinking bout using an ACV I made as my scalp cleanser.  

Waiting on Claudie's, vivisical , sneakers , pair of shoes , nail polish .  I think that's it.

Going out for a friends bday today, Melting Pot.  Need to find my certificate for free chocolate covered strawberries


----------



## bajandoc86

Golden75 how did you learn to kinky-twist? I have in some right now, and I want to learn so I can do it myself in the future.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

beautyaddict1913 

Hi Ms. Beauty! 

Yesssss....we miss you!  You always give me a good laugh.  

Hate I missed you.

And Yesssss..wear "your" hair to the Natural Hair Show.  Please & Thank You.

Have you bought any new products?????


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Mernin' Ladies of the U1B1,000,000

Under the dryer with Camille Rose Algae Masque. Wanted to use something I _really love_ this a.m., so I pulled out my Enso Naturals Green Tea Cleansing Conditioner.

It smells like Bananas on Steroids. I love this stuff. I am down to about 10 ounces. 

I have an 8 ounce unopened bottle and about 2 ounces left in my 16 ounce bottle.

 _*pours out some conditioner for Enso*_

So far, on the CR Algae Masque it's fine. Kinda Pepperminty/Herbally. I plan to steam with my last bit of Shea What and finish up with a Claudie Creme Rinse.

I hope I like this CR Algae because I have several jars. The other Camille Rose products have all been Top Notch, so I expect the same out of this Masque.

The Jansyn Moisture Max Conditioner is a definite Fave *too bad it's only 8 ounces
Same for SOYlicious Conditiomer *great but 8 ounces*
Growth Oil is very nice for something with Sulfur *doesn't smell offensive* yet, Trigga' is my "Boo" (right now).
The Moisture Creme I still haven't tried, but got good reviews from both @curlyhersheygirl and @chebaby who received 'samples' from me. So, I'm looking forward to trying it.

So Camille Rose has been great. The Jansyn & the SOYlicious need to come in 16 ounces tho'. I think I have 1 Jansyn left.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@chebaby

Yes, you will need to go back and try CR Algae Mask on damp hair.

Brownie518

You did say Shea What Deux isn't as thick as Shea-What right?erplexed  That stuff is hard as Marie Dean Butta.........

I like it with Steam.  Would be interested in getting the Deux if that's the case.

OT:

Used up:
1 Shea-What *could have gotten 1 more Steamin', but went ahead and finished it*
1 Claudie Mango Creme Rinse *1 back up, will not repurchase this*


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My Sale arrived!  I was really 'worried' because the package said it never left my City this whole time *durn P.O.* (They need to refund me for Delivery Confirmation)

I'm glad she got it and everything went fine.  Thank God for Honest (_repeat_) Customers as well.  

I have a very nice repeat Customer base.


----------



## robot.

!

my haircut was yesterdays and i LOVE MY STYLIST! oh my gosh, she was sooo sweet and knowledgeable. she asked about my hair, we talked products, had very nice conversation, and she went above and beyond anything i was expecting. the salon was very stylist and cool and Lorin (my stylist) is now 'my girl'! i'm going to her fo' errrythang now! 

she event sent me some pictures of ways to style my new cut and asked me to be in their hair show!

ladies, it was so awesome! i love my haircut and it was a great way to turn that previous mistake around.  i'd been toying with cutting my hair for a while and that last botched trim had me so upset  i realized my hair should not be giving me this much grief so i'm glad i went for it!

i'm going to a show tomorrow so i'll take some pics then. i wish she left a little more length at the top and took the sides down a bit more, but i can do that myself with some styling tricks.

ETA: they even have their own product line and i was tempted  my last check was short though (didn't work for spring break) so i behaved


----------



## Shay72

robot.
What's the name of the shop you went to?

I'm starting to think this Shea Moisture Deep Treatment Masque is a miss when it's been a staple for a while. I think I finally know bc I've only been using it and Sitrinillah during this no buy for my moisturizing dc's. 

I'm in  with CJ's Coffee Coco Curl Cream Lite. I really don't use stylers much so I hesitated about buying this. Now that I'm wetting my hair 4 days a week and not cowashing I do like using something to plump my coils/curls. Love it .


----------



## chebaby

Chello ladies
Yesterday I purchased carols daughter monoi hair mask, chocolat conditioner and healthy hair butter and got a bv leave in for free.
They now have a tui rinse out conditioner that I want. Last night I moisturizer with cd hair butter and hair balm.


----------



## chebaby

Oh and I trimmed off half an inch cause I had knots all over the place lol.

T, good review on CR algea. I'll use it to steam when I go back to my kinks lol.

On Friday this guy at my job kept winking at me and giving me these sexy looks cause my hair is straight lol. He better go on somewhere cause I ain't have a man in a minute and may hurt his *** lmao. He ain't ready lol


----------



## robot.

Shay72 said:


> robot.
> What's the name of the shop you went to?
> 
> I'm starting to think this Shea Moisture Deep Treatment Masque is a miss when it's been a staple for a while. I think I finally know bc I've only been using it and Sitrinillah during this no buy for my moisturizing dc's.
> 
> I'm in  with CJ's Coffee Coco Curl Cream Lite. I really don't use stylers much so I hesitated about buying this. Now that I'm wetting my hair 4 days a week and not cowashing I do like using something to plump my coils/curls. Love it .



Fabulocs, in Capitol Heights.

CJ looks yum, I've never tried anything from them.


----------



## Shay72

chebaby 
Your hair is beautiful!

robot.
Oh good, Capitol Heights is easy for me to get to.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> Oh and I trimmed off half an inch cause I had knots all over the place lol.
> 
> T, good review on CR algea. I'll use it to steam when I go back to my kinks lol.
> 
> *On Friday this guy at my job kept winking at me and giving me these sexy looks cause my hair is straight lol. He better go on somewhere cause I ain't have a man in a minute and may hurt his *** lmao. He ain't ready lol*


 
chebaby

Lawd GEEEZUS!............ 

Yeah He need to go on somewhere.  Probably ain't even worth it and will mess up your Hair (and nothing else).

Yep.  Give CR Algae another shot.  I used mine under dryer.  Steam would probably be good too

Nice Head Shot! *drools*


----------



## SimJam

divachyk said:


> SimJam, how was your sister's bday celebration?



It was great we went to this club called Tokyo Blue by Lauderdale by the beach or something like that. Its a restaurant and club, really nice sushi and other Japanese food and the DJ was really good, apparently he also plays on Power 96 and he played some nice oldies reggae/dancehall that even I haddnt heard in a long time.

the other night we went to an off the hookah ... somewhere downtown fortlauderdale I think.

My nieces spent the weekend with their grandaunt who had 6 of their cousins for the weekend for a sleepover so everyone had fun !!! 


Re: hair

Im really loving the shea moisture curling souffle I did my hair on wednesday and its still soft and moisturized. I spritz with the kinky kurly spiral spritz every 2 days or so.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

SimJam

Sim, how much longer will you be here?  And are you ordering anything before you leave?


----------



## beautyaddict1913

IDareT'sHair hey luv! Where do you buy Naturelle Grow Herbal Cleanse? I couldn't find it on google. I have missed some stuff. I feel like a newbie lol


----------



## IDareT'sHair

beautyaddict1913

Hey Ms. Beauty!

here:

http://www.etsy.com/listing/94815589/naturellegrow-cleanser-conditioner-set?ref=cat2_gallery_30


----------



## IDareT'sHair

beautyaddict1913

Beauty...Are you still using Trigger?


----------



## SimJam

IDareT'sHair said:


> SimJam
> 
> Sim, how much longer will you be here?  And are you ordering anything before you leave?



leaving tomorrow afternoon ... and nope 
I had to ummmmm buy another suitcase ... only because my bag would have been overweight ... im blaming it on those heavy a$$ KCCCs and shea moisture curling souffles 

the only hair stuff I got was

2 16oz KCCC
2 SM curling souffles
2 8oz KC spiral spritz
an 8 pack curlformers (to test them out before I order the full pack)
another pack of flexirods (want to try more stretched styles during the year)
8 oz hair trigger
2 8oz Dr Bronners Castile soap
2 country life maxi hair
1 gigantic bottle of biotin
1 gigantic bottle of MSM
Omega 3 capsules
2 zipits (its a hair related tool for me lol)

I also went a lil overboard at NYandCo they were having a 50%  off sale then with my sisters city cash card or whatever its called, I got another I think $50 off $150 or something like that


----------



## IDareT'sHair

SimJam

"the only?????" *Passes Out*

You got some good buys.  City Cash works Great!

ETA:  Remember when we were talmbout Country Life and I said they were "small?"

I now remember, I had the Biotin!  

Not the Maxi-Maxi-Maxi-Maxi Hair!  Those Suckers are Big.  (about as big as Nioxin).


----------



## mkd

Hey ladies!  

chebaby, your hair is gorgeous!

Shay72, cj coco lite has me ready to sell every ther styler I have,  I freaking love that stuff.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

mkd

Hey mk!


----------



## mkd

Hey T!!!  IDareT'sHair!!


----------



## Shay72

mkd
I know, right??!!! The coco lite is the first product in a long time that I have seen results instantly.


----------



## beautyaddict1913

IDareT'sHair I have only used trigger twice but I love it as a sealer. I will really start to use it when I take this hair down!


----------



## divachyk

Haven't lurked today ladies. Dh and I was traveling to see New Edition. At the concert now although they are fashionably late. I will be hurting tomorrow at work because those busters didn't give me the day off and we have a 2hr drive after this is over. Oh well. I am rocking a juicy bun!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

divachyk  Have a Great Time!  Let us know how it is!


----------



## bajandoc86

Watching Beauty and the Beast on ABC. This is one of my fave Disney movies. They don't make 'em like this no mo'.


----------



## chebaby

thanx ladies for the compliments.

im home now so i can finally talk, i feel like ive been out all weekend. 

i went to the carols daughter store yesterday for the first time in a long while and i wanted to go crazy in there. shoooot since she aint getting no love on this site that means its more products for me lol.
next time i go i will get the tui and bv smoothies, tui conditioner, and the hair milk shampoo and conditioner.


----------



## Golden75

bajandoc86 said:
			
		

> Golden75 how did you learn to kinky-twist? I have in some right now, and I want to learn so I can do it myself in the future.



bajandoc86  - practice, practice, practice! But I love afrikanhairgod & torrinda777 on YouTube.  Once I watched them, it clicked.  But I just watched tons of tutorials.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

Hey Ms. Che!  Yeah, ain't nobody feelin' your Girl...Carol 'nem. (except Brownie)

I still haven't dug into my BV's. I'm sure I'll love them tho'. 

Savin' them for Summa'.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Shay72 @SimJam Ltown

Vitacost has 10% on Alvita Brand Tea(expires 04/16) So I got:

Fenugreek
Catnip
And a couple of repeats for $13.00 and some Change. Shipping was $4.99


----------



## Shay72

I see my HH has shipped. Now when am I gonna see that 25% refunded back into my Paypal account?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72 said:


> I see my HH has shipped. Now when am I gonna see that 25% refunded back into my Paypal account?


 
Shay72

You should convo her.

I don't think she was expecting 'quite' the amount of Sales she had this last time.


----------



## SimJam

IDareT'sHair I didn't get that many _products_, and the only new product I got was the SM and the spiral spritz 

So the regular maxi hairs were smaller than these huh. I dont have an issue with big pills I gulp down both at one time 

On a different note, Im soooo excited about this maxi hair/trigger combo .... I _think_ Ive seen progress in the short time Ive been using them (maxi hair 10  days, trigger 5 days) but I'll have to wait till I get home to look at the pics I have on my lappy. My scalp is feeling a lil gunky so I'll have to wash when I get home. may even have to go back to my thursday sunday wash days if I apply the trigga every day.

whats catnip good for? I got some for my kitteh and he wasnt impressed. Its supposed to be like  kitteh crack or something


----------



## IDareT'sHair

SimJam

I had the Country Life "Biotin" not the Hair Vitamin.  I was impressed the bottle was so 'plentiful' for that price. _*thinkin' about puttin' that bad-boy on Auto Ship.*_

I paid $25.00+ for that Biotin.

Not sure what Catnip does, but they been using it in the Coffee/Tea Challenge in some of their "Brews".  

Guess I need to find out. Shay72 you use Catnip in your mixes don't you? 

I know Brownie518 does too.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Hey Ms. Che!  Yeah, ain't nobody feelin' your Girl...Carol 'nem.* (except Brownie)*
> 
> I still haven't dug into my BV's. I'm sure I'll love them tho'.
> 
> Savin' them for Summa'.


IDareT'sHair

 You know it!!!! I just ordered some more Smoothies, too...

chebaby - I have the Tui conditioner but I haven't tried it yet. How is that one??? 

I'm here at work in the middle of a mess. We had a power dip Saturday night and nothing is working yet.  I am through!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

Gurl...Tell me and SimJam about the Catnip Tea  I'll use it in my Growth Blend.

Sorry that work is a bust tonight. 

At least Pee-Pee Poo-Poo ain't there.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair

Catnip – Helps with split ends, conditions, helps with manageability, reduces frizz, soothes dry scalp, anti-dandruff treatment
Some people say they use it to help cover greys, also.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> Girl...I do have alot of HH.  Had to Work that Discount _*before it went away*_
> 
> Trust Me, I _Werked_ it for No Not One!
> 
> So, you like the Njoi in the Bottle nah uh?  I wondered how it would be in the bottle vs Jar.


IDareT'sHair

Yeah, that Green Tea Creme isn't thick enough for a jar. It's closer to a lotion than anything else. I love it!!! I looked and I do have 1 backup of that.  Surprise!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> I love it!!! *I looked and I do have 1 backup of that.  Surprise!*


 
Brownie518

.....

Lawd...I'm Not


----------



## divachyk

chebaby, your hair is/was gorgeous.

Ladies, back home from the concert and they put on a great show. We were so close that we could see every frown, smile, drip of sweat and facial expression.  They were like 2 hours late but made up for it with their fantastic performance. I've seen them in concert like 4 times and I'd see them another 100 times if I could. Bobby was awesome and was on his best behavior. He gave a quick shot out to Whitney, his angel. It was a touching moment. IDareT'sHair

Gotta get ready for bed.


----------



## chebaby

Brownie518 said:


> @IDareT'sHair
> 
> You know it!!!! I just ordered some more Smoothies, too...
> 
> @chebaby - I have the Tui conditioner but I haven't tried it yet. How is that one???
> 
> I'm here at work in the middle of a mess. We had a power dip Saturday night and nothing is working yet.  I am through!


i never used it. i just found out it existed saturday lol. i want it though, i have the bv rinse out conditioner but never used it.


----------



## Golden75

Hey ladies!

I think SD Waterfalls, and SSLI is a good combo on my twists, the SSLI disappears instantly. So will be using this 2 together til gone. A possible re-purchase for twisted styles, but no time soon since I have a lot of stuff to use up.

Used the Trigga last night! I love that it is not greasy or coating my scalp (since I'm on a low wash ) just melts right up in der! 

Let me track some packages, I need to something today  Still nothing from Claudie?


----------



## robot.

found something black/brown and hard in my PBN body butter this morning erplexed i sent them an email. i wonder what it is and how they'll respond.


----------



## bronzebomb

chebaby - lovely hair!  Don't worry I like Carol's Daughter too! They have a 15% sale today.  Plus I get 10% off and free shipping for being a member.  I'm trying not to purchase anything.

divachyk - Hmm, New Edition will be here May 20th.  I considered going.  Especially since Bobby is not climbing all over the floor!  so Whitney is his Angel, now????  Well, Bobbi Kris is still alive...


----------



## Golden75

Got a shipping notice from Good Lawdie Ms. Claudie!


----------



## Eisani

Hey, how is everyone?


----------



## robot.

They're going to replace it. 

Hi Eisani! And busy! Ohmygoodness today is crazy but I like it  I look cute with my lil headband and haircut. Hbu?


----------



## chebaby

chello ladies
i sure did pick the perfect time to wear my hair straight since its 95 outside
bronzebomb, i wish i could get some cd with that discount but i spent all my little monies this weekend lmao.

ok 2 things. first off its about tht season yall cause my vatika frosting is melting
and number 2, somebody tell me when i think i love SD pre almost as much as i do cd hair balm for straight hair. i mean this stuff got my hair nice and soft and shiny


----------



## natura87

Eisani said:


> Hey, how is everyone?



A lil under the weather...and its 80+ degrees outside. thinking about doing my hair to cool down. 

My bask Silk and Honey Latte in Nectarine Vanilla smells like Tropical Starburst and the Condensed Custard in Lemon Beignet smells like Lemon Pound cake.:lick: I must get some more bask.


----------



## divachyk

Got my cult nails package today. The colors are very neutral and work safe. These were not my first pick of colors but by the time I ordered all other colors were sold out.

@bronzebomb, I love me some NE even when Bobby is misbehaving. I think you'll definitely enjoy the show. They kept it grown & sexy.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Evening Ladies:

chebaby Box has been mailed.

Just massaged in some Trigger and a little Mega-Tek.

Nothing new (no pun intended).


----------



## Eisani

robot. said:


> They're going to replace it.
> 
> Hi Eisani! And busy! Ohmygoodness today is crazy but I like it  I look cute with my lil headband and haircut. Hbu?


Today was chill for me. I perfected my pomade and I'm damn proud of myself.


natura87 said:


> A lil under the weather...and its 80+ degrees outside. thinking about doing my hair to cool down.
> 
> My bask Silk and Honey Latte in Nectarine Vanilla smells like Tropical Starburst and the Condensed Custard in Lemon Beignet smells like Lemon Pound cake.:lick: I must get some more bask.



Hope you feel better.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Got my Shipping Notice from Claudie!  

Hopefully, it will be here soon.  

Testifies: _*Lawd...I needs me a box nah*_

Fans & Sits Down.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Eisani

So..Um...Ms. E   

So What You Got Up in that Pomade you makin' ova' therra?


----------



## Shay72

That chile done relaxed again. Poor baby, she can not make up her mind.


----------



## chebaby

hey T
thanx for the package

so whats going on?

i was diggin through my stash yesterday and realized i have a ton of stuff i never tried: all my CR stuff, some ouidad stuff, darcys, some more SD stuff and a cj conditioner i never tried.

also did yall know kbb just came out with a new gel?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72 said:


> *That chile done relaxed again. Poor baby, she can not make up her mind.*


 
Shay72

They tearin' her a new one too ova' therrah:buttkick:



chebaby said:


> *also did yall know kbb just came out with a new gel?*


 
chebaby

You are _Gel-acholic_......


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *i was diggin through my stash yesterday and realized i have a ton of stuff i never tried: all my CR stuff, some ouidad stuff, darcys, some more SD stuff and a cj conditioner i never tried.*


 
chebaby

This right here is the main reason the Spurrrrrt is on a Hiatus.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> This right here is the main reason the Spurrrrrt is on a Hiatus.


  it needs to be for me but it never is


----------



## natura87

Shay72 said:


> That chile done relaxed again. Poor baby, she can not make up her mind.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Shay72
> 
> They tearin' her a new one too ova' therrah:buttkick:
> 
> 
> 
> @chebaby
> 
> *You are Gel-acholic*......


 im just sayin


----------



## Eisani

IDareT'sHair my pomade has sulfur, lavender, tea tree and aloe in coconut/jojoba/safflower oil


----------



## divachyk

We came across a KMart that is going out of business while on the road yesterday. I purchased two of these for my hair & nails prods. ETA: This won't hold all my hair prods but it will help me declutter my bathroom counter top. I can store my items in rotation in this unit.


----------



## Eisani

Just read that thread  for so many different reasons.


----------



## Golden75

Eisani - what I miss?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Eisani said:


> *pomade has sulfur, lavender, tea tree and aloe in coconut/jojoba/safflower oil *


 
Eisani

Glad you perfected that technique.  I know your Customers will jump on it.

How's Mr. Puddin'-Pop?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Eisani said:


> Just read that thread  for so many different reasons.


 
Eisani

Which one Girlie?....


----------



## Ltown

Hi ladies! 

Nothing new with me and hair, i'm waiting for my last claudie package too.  The stash is out of control again, no buy until BF

chebaby, IDareT'sHair, did you see the dudley drc sale $45 i'm surprise no one has jump on it.  I just brought a bottle, good on protein ot lots of megatek


----------



## 13StepsAhead

just popping in to say hey!

I've been so busy with work lately and haven't ad much time to log on and talk with you.

I used up a few things recently;
- SM Yucca and Aloe Milk
- Saravun Castor hair butter

I also been on a  weave buying kick recently- (i've been thinking of making a 3/4 wigs and using lace closure as opposed to buying wigs)


----------



## Golden75

Vivisical shipped.  I totally forgot about this when I listed my waiting on stuff 

My plan is to use this with the Trigga! I will probably use Viviscal for 6 months, since they say you start to see results in 3, but some have reported sooner (hope thats me!)  I think I get about 1/2" per month. 

13StepsAhead - I been on a hair for braiding/twisting buying kick.  I need to stop, cause my storage container is full and now I got packs of hair just sitting on top .


----------



## Eisani

Hello all! Back at black work, mad about it.

I was referring to the relaxed/natchal/texturized/natural/texlaxed person's thread. 

IDareT'sHair my Puddin is doing better. My dad got him a John Deere tractor thingy and a matching hat. It's too cute.


----------



## Eisani

Just when I was bummed about not getting any packages I get a shipping notice from RBL


----------



## chebaby

Ltown said:


> Hi ladies!
> 
> Nothing new with me and hair, i'm waiting for my last claudie package too. The stash is out of control again, no buy until BF
> 
> @chebaby, @IDareT'sHair, did you see the dudley drc sale $45 i'm surprise no one has jump on it. I just brought a bottle, good on protein ot lots of megatek


 hey Ltown, on sale where? i would love a bottle.

im gonna wait to get the kbb gel but i do want it cause even though kbb makes me mad sometimes i really love me some k to the b b

chello ladies
nothing going on today same ole hair. i moisturize with pre now instead of cd hair balm and im loving that stuff
oh my scalp is a dry mess lol. its not itchy but its flaky and i notice it everytime i straighten. so i put on some jbco and pray no o ne can see the flakes


----------



## chebaby

Eisani said:


> Hello all! Back at black work, mad about it.
> 
> I was referring to the relaxed/natchal/texturized/natural/texlaxed person's thread.
> 
> @IDareT'sHair my Puddin is doing better. *My dad got him a John Deere tractor thingy and a matching hat*. It's too cute.


 that sounds super adorable. im glad lil puddin is doing better


----------



## Eisani

KBB is really trying me. I want that gel! I miss KBB scents. Why she gotta be so janky?


----------



## chebaby

Eisani said:


> KBB is really trying me. I want that gel! I miss KBB scents. Why she gotta be so janky?


 this is why i have a love hate relationship with her stuff. i love the products, and her ingredient list is so simple. but this chile be doing some of the most jankiest stuff
but if imma be honest, i want that gel, another mask, a deep conditioner(dont know what its called these days), a sa and a super silky or hair nectar.
i already have a cream and a butter. speaking of the butter, anyone want a kbb hair butter?


----------



## Ltown

chebaby said:


> hey Ltown, on sale where? i would love a bottle.
> 
> im gonna wait to get the kbb gel but i do want it cause even though kbb makes me mad sometimes i really love me some k to the b b
> 
> chello ladies
> nothing going on today same ole hair. i moisturize with pre now instead of cd hair balm and im loving that stuff
> oh my scalp is a dry mess lol. its not itchy but its flaky and i notice it everytime i straighten. so i put on some jbco and pray no o ne can see the flakes



chebaby, here on the exchange thread.


----------



## chebaby

i think im gonna buy me some aloe juice. when i go back to my kinks i want to do a bentonite treatment and i will mix it with aloe juice. also i want to start pre pooing with it, mixing it in my spray bottle and doing a final rinse with it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ltown

I seen it (and I want it) but the Spurrrrt is tellin' me to use some of this Stuff I already got (and have never touched).

Thanks Tho'.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Eisani said:


> *I was referring to the relaxed/natchal/texturized/natural/texlaxed person's thread. *
> 
> *Puddin is doing better. My dad got him a John Deere tractor thingy and a matching hat. It's too cute.*


 

Eisani Relax/Retract/Relax/Retract/Relax/Retract........

I Lurves Little Boyz


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My Claudie is in da' City!  I should have it tomorrow.

_*i don't even remember what i got*_


----------



## chebaby

im glad your stuff is on its way T

im over this straight hair already lol. but i cant wash it cause im going out this weekend and want my hair already done for it. guess ill wash it sunday.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

Don't be over it yet Ms. Che! 

It looks sooooooooo Purty!

What them fools at work sayin'?  You know I can't stand them folks.

So, it sounds like K-B-B 'nem bouts to gets dat monneeee


----------



## mkd

Hey y'all!  

Eisani,  I was looking for that thread all morning.  I knew exactly who y'all were talking about.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

mkd said:


> I was looking for that thread all morning.* I knew exactly who y'all were talking about*.


 
mkd


----------



## mkd

IDareT'sHair, chile...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby mkd

Ya'll WHY Am I so mad AveYou ain't havin' no Groupons?????

Errrday I got 50-11 thangs from Groupon/KGB and Ain't NONE of them Talmbout no AveYou....

*falls out and cries*


----------



## IDareT'sHair

mkd

Something is seriously wrong upstairs.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@mkd

Are you planning on catching any Mother's Day Sales? I was just on HV's website.

I can't think of anything I really want other than: *cough* Trigger. (don't judge).

I could possibly go for some BeeMine DC'er.

What about you?


----------



## mkd

IDareT'sHair,  I want an aveyou deal too.  I really don't need anything but cj for my summer routine as of right now.   I may grab a few dc if someone has a good sale.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@mkd

I want AveYou too, so I can mix & match what I want.  

And not just from one line....

Girl I want one B-A-D!....

I think the Spurrrrrrrrrrrrrt would come back on me if AveYou had a Groupon.


----------



## bajandoc86

IDareT'sHair said:


> They tearin' her a new one too ova' therrah:buttkick:



IDareT'sHair Lank?!?

Hey Pjs! How you ladies doing today?

It's the mister's bday today....we're heading out to dinner tonight. So I'm about to get myself all purrttyy.

ETA: I nearly lost it at work yesterday, had to hold back tears. I rarely ever get teary-eyed over patients, but this lil boy just got my heart.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

bajandoc86

Enjoy Youself Ms. Lady!  Have a good time.

Hmp.  Sounds like you bout to get busy too!


----------



## bajandoc86

IDareT'sHair said:


> @bajandoc86
> 
> Enjoy Youself Ms. Lady!  Have a good time.
> 
> Hmp.  Sounds like you bout to get busy too!


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Don't be over it yet Ms. Che!
> 
> It looks sooooooooo Purty!
> 
> What them fools at work sayin'? You know I can't stand them folks.
> 
> So, it sounds like K-B-B 'nem bouts to gets dat monneeee


 everybody likes it

you know kbb bouts to get all this lil monies


mkd said:


> Hey y'all!
> 
> @Eisani, I was looking for that thread all morning. I knew exactly who y'all were talking about.


 it was so easy to know who she was talking about shes one of a kind


IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby @mkd
> 
> Ya'll WHY Am I so mad AveYou ain't havin' no Groupons?????
> 
> Errrday I got 50-11 thangs from Groupon/KGB and Ain't NONE of them Talmbout no AveYou....
> 
> **falls out and cries**


  i been looking too girl but i aint seen nothin


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *everybody likes it*
> 
> *you know kbb bouts to get all this lil monies*
> 
> *it was so easy to know who she was talking about shes one of a kind*
> 
> * i been looking too girl but i aint seen nothin*


 
chebaby

I know.

And that durn AveYou need to stop playin'.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> I know.
> 
> And that durn AveYou need to stop playin'.


 they still aint right from how we shut it down last time


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *they still aint right from how we shut it down last time*


 
chebaby

Yeah, them shelves is still half-bare.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Yeah, them shelves is still half-bare.


  i still laugh when i think about everybody being on the same site at the same time tryna hit paynah all at once 
our computers didnt stand a chance and neither did aveyou. they aint know what was gonna happen


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@chebaby

Shole Didn't Stand a Chance. Hmp. _*pops collar. i gots mine*_ 

So, when you gettin' the rest of your Currrrllll's Daughter?

I can't wait to do my Hair tomorrow. This time Imma Steam with CR Algae Mask and using a Moisturizing Rinse afterwards.

Will Co Cleanse with Enso (will use this up) I still have 1 8 ounce back up.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Shole Didn't Stand a Chance. Hmp. _**pops collar. i gots mine**_
> 
> So, when you gettin' the rest of your Currrrllll's Daughter?
> 
> I can't wait to do my Hair tomorrow. This time Imma Steam with CR Algae Mask and using a Moisturizing Rinse afterwards.
> 
> Will Co Cleanse with Enso (will use this up) I still have 1 8 ounce back up.


 i know right!!! i got mine too. we were in focus mode

im not sure when ill get my cd stuff. i want a lot the chocolat shampoo, hair milk shampoo and conditioner, tui conditioner and smoothie ect....

steaming with cr algea sounds good
lol at you still having some enso. i got a few samples laying around and a hair butter


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@chebaby

I still have like:

1 Blue Malva Lotion
1 Honey & Hibiscus Lotion
2 8 ounce Sea Buckthorn
1 8 ounce Green Tea Cleanser
1-2 Milk & Honey
1 16 ounce Cacao

Girl....

Ain't that a Mess?

That's why the Spurt playin' me.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> I still have like:
> 
> 1 Blue Malva Lotion
> 1 Honey & Hibiscus Lotion
> 2 8 ounce Sea Buckthorn
> 1 8 ounce Green Tea Cleanser
> 1-2 Milk & Honey
> 1 16 ounce Cacao
> 
> Girl....
> 
> Ain't that a Mess?
> 
> That's why the Spurt playin' me.


 
you sho got a lot left
i sold most of my stuff but kept the butter and samples. i think i have a sample of the sea buckthorn conditioner.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *you sho got a lot left*
> i sold most of my stuff but kept the butter and samples. i think i have a sample of the sea buckthorn conditioner.


 
chebaby

That's why what you said last night really registered. 

Not only do I have alot of stuff I've never 'tried'.....Lawd Jeeeeezus I just got alot of stuff.

I don't even have the Stomach right now to Hit PayNah.............

Really.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> That's why what you said last night really registered.
> 
> Not only do I have alot of stuff I've never 'tried'.....Lawd Jeeeeezus I just got alot of stuff.
> 
> I don't even have the Stomach right now to Hit PayNah.............
> 
> Really.


  i know what you mean though.
sometimes you just gotta take a step back.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *sometimes you just gotta take a step back*.


 
chebaby

I have slowed down incredibly and returned back to my Original Focus for 2012: Results.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> I have slowed down incredibly and returned back to my Original Focus for 2012: Results.


 you have
before you know it you will have used up a ton of stuff


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *before you know it you will have used up a ton of stuff*


 
chebaby

I hope so Che.  I'm gettin' real Scurrrrrrrrrrd...

When I get Scurrrrrrrrrrrd I know it's time to Stop.


----------



## chebaby

well you are doing very well because you havent even purchased SD stuff even with all the hype around it lol.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

Girl..maybe not SD's but I've still done my _damage_.

So now I gotta quit buying them durn Teas.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Girl..maybe not SD's but I've still done my _damage_.
> 
> So now I gotta quit buying them durn Teas.


 teas are multipurpose though
no but i know how you feel. theres alwaus something that is your weekness. right now for you its the teas. 
for me its hair lotions.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@chebaby

Gurl......Ain't it always some _*weakness*_ with a PJ? I'm 'bout to stop that too. 

And I ain't drinkin' none of them Teas (except the Black). And some Roobis Chai I got from Ltown.

ETA:  What Lotions you Gettin'?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@chebaby

My Lotions:
*in no particular order*

Komaza
Darcy's
HTN
Moisture Balance 
Hairitage Hydrations
Tiiva
Enso
Claudie
KBB Super Silky


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Gurl......Ain't it always some _*weakness*_ with a PJ? I'm 'bout to stop that too.
> 
> And I ain't drinkin' none of them Teas (except the Black). And some Roobis Chai I got from Ltown.
> 
> ETA: What Lotions you Gettin'?


see if you were drinking them you could say you got it to drink and you JUST SO HAPPEN to use it on your hair



IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> My Lotions:
> *in no particular order*
> 
> Komaza
> Darcy's
> HTN
> Moisture Balance
> Hairitage Hydrations
> Tiiva
> Enso
> Claudie
> KBB Super Silky


 them some good lotions

i got a lot of lotions and i dont think i want no more lol.
heres what i have:
curls milkshake
Dm hair whip
CD hair milk
oyin dew
pura murumuru
pura sapote
HH cocoaloe
HV whipped ends
SD mocha milk
darcys transitioning
darcys shea
darycs cocoa lotion
komaza califia
bask (dont remember the name)


----------



## Brownie518

Hey, ladies!!! 
We finally are starting to get it together at work after that power outage. Looks like I missed a lot. I sure saw that thread, though...

My CD will be here tomorrow so its back to Smoothies for me.  I'm going to soak my head in Trigger when I get home in the morning and let it sit all day, then wash. 

I have a feeling I might go IN if there are good Mother's Day sales.  I'm ready.


----------



## bajandoc86

'Tis all.


----------



## mkd

Has anyone use mop mixed greens moisture conditioner?


----------



## chebaby

chello ladies

so its raining today so im wearing a pony tail. thats all, nothing new except my scalp is still a dry mess  oh well.

i think i will wait until next week when i use up one or 2 products to purchase kbb. because i think i have one use of jasmines shea rinse so i can co wash with that mid week. i also may use up the rest of my sd mocha silk conditioner. i have 1 back up of that.


----------



## Ltown

Hello ladies! Nothing new with hair, i'm pj clothes for the summer right now. On no buy for hair.



IDareT'sHair said:


> chebaby
> 
> I hope so Che.  I'm gettin' real Scurrrrrrrrrrd...
> 
> When I get Scurrrrrrrrrrrd I know it's time to Stop.





IDareT'sHair said:


> chebaby
> 
> I have slowed down incredibly and returned back to my Original Focus for 2012: Results.





IDareT'sHair, you ain't slowing down, i know that supply closet it full. But you ain't never showing picture.  I personally believe you are hip length with all thise products and hair regimen you have


chebaby said:


> chello ladies
> 
> so its raining today so im wearing a pony tail. thats all, nothing new except my scalp is still a dry mess  oh well.
> 
> i think i will wait until next week when i use up one or 2 products to purchase kbb. because i think i have one use of jasmines shea rinse so i can co wash with that mid week. i also may use up the rest of my sd mocha silk conditioner. i have 1 back up of that.


 chebaby, that sucks you have to watch the weather so your straight hair won't get frizzy or you at least get some extra days.


----------



## chebaby

i know right Ltown, but its ok because i think i will wash it on sunday anyway so it wont be straight for too much longer.


----------



## Eisani

Date night . Tis all.


----------



## chebaby

uuuuuhhhhh did you know kbb has more than one new product? she now has a hair spray and a super duper hair cream.  and she is having a flash sale tonight(order $25 and get a full size gel) at 8pm so i guess i will be getting my stuff sooner than i thought.
i will be getting the super duper hair cream and the sa so i can get the gel for free. i also want that spray but i already have a oyin juice and 1 is enough since i dont mist often.


----------



## chebaby

mozeke is having a clearance sale. all samples are $1.50 each and everything must go. im thinking about ordering. i wonder if shes going out of bidness.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Ltown

Oh Yeah...I am Slowing it way down. I have way too much stuff. Doesn't make any sense.

@Eisani

Have Fun Girlie! I know you'll look real cute for your Date with The "Boo"

@chebaby

I guess you will be gettin' your Kern onnnnnnn! _*lemme take a lil peek over there in Mozeke* for "research purposes" cough_.

Did your Box Come?

OT: My Claudie came today. I need to open it. Sitting under the Steama' now with CR Algae. I have like 4-5 Jars of that.

Imma stay up in this Herr Stash for a minute.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Ltown
> 
> Oh Yeah...I am Slowing it way down. I have way too much stuff. Doesn't make any sense.
> 
> @Eisani
> 
> Have Fun Girlie! I know you'll look real cute for your Date with The "Boo"
> 
> @chebaby
> 
> I guess you will be gettin' your Kern onnnnnnn! _*lemme take a lil peek over there in Mozeke* for "research purposes" cough_.
> 
> Did your Box Come?
> 
> OT: My Claudie came today. I need to open it. Sitting under the Steama' now with CR Algae. I have like 4-5 Jars of that.
> 
> Imma stay up in this Herr Stash for a minute.


 yes my box came. thank you for that sample too

girl imma gets my kern waaaayyyyy onnnnn lmao.
mozeke got me interested but i hear her cs sucks so i dont know.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@chebaby You know WHAT That "Sample" Izzzz don't You?  

dazzzzzz rite......... TRIGGA!

_*that durn clearance is for samples*_


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> them some good lotions
> 
> i got a lot of lotions and i dont think i want no more lol.
> heres what i have:
> curls milkshake
> Dm hair whip
> CD hair milk
> *oyin dew*
> *pura murumuru*
> *pura sapote*
> HH cocoaloe
> HV whipped ends
> SD mocha milk
> darcys transitioning
> darcys shea
> darycs cocoa lotion
> komaza califia
> bask (dont remember the name)


 
chebaby  Lawd...I forgot the Bolded.  I have those too.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby You know WHAT That "Sample" Izzzz don't You?
> 
> dazzzzzz rite......... TRIGGA!
> 
> _*that durn clearance is for samples*_


 as soon as i smelled it i figured it must be trigga lol. it had that growth potion smellgonna use it for my thin spot and pray it fills in.


IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby Lawd...I forgot the Bolded. I have those too.


 see how i be reminding you


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *as soon as i smelled it i figured it must be trigga lol*. it had that growth potion smellgonna use it for my thin spot and pray it fills in.
> 
> *see how i be reminding you*


 
chebaby

Uh..Yeah...I was tryna' forget some of them thangs.  I didn't even list the Cremes.

Trigga' gots that manly-man smell.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

Um.  Imma need AveYou to gone & get they Mother's Day Groupon On or somethin'?erplexed


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

Hey Che, on this Camille Rose Algae, I think Imma rotate it between Steam & Dryer.

It feels good with Steam too. 

Imma stay on this for a minute. (Although, I need to be knee-deep in them 50-11 Jars of Marie Dean)....  Lawd Help.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

BUTTERSNBARS 20% Today ONLY Code =* WHEW2012*


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Uh..Yeah...I was tryna' forget some of them thangs. I didn't even list the Cremes.
> 
> Trigga' gots that manly-man smell.


 yea like a strong man


IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Um. Imma need AveYou to gone & get they Mother's Day Groupon On or somethin'?erplexed


 they need to do something i could use some more CR


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Hey Che, on this Camille Rose Algae, I think Imma rotate it between Steam & Dryer.
> 
> It feels good with Steam too.
> 
> Imma stay on this for a minute. (Although, I need to be knee-deep in them 50-11 Jars of Marie Dean).... Lawd Help.


 i want to try the CR agea again so bad but dont know when.
i might steam with it this weekend cause i will be steaming i just dont know with what.

i think on sunday i will pre poo with vatika frosting(cause its melted now), then slather on AO GPB mixed with an egg and wheat germ oil for 30 minutes, then shampoo, then do a bentonite treatment, then steam with CR algea.
thats a lot. i normally dont do that much but i really want to treat my hair.
by the way my pony tail feels so nice and silky that SD pre is the bomb.com.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@chebaby

I need a list of all your SD Favs! 

That durn "Pre" is only like 4 ounces ain't it?

Yeah, you should "treat" your Hair. Imma do mine again Sunday too.

Tonight: I used up 1 HV ACV Rinse. I have 4 back ups.

I pulled out the 2 that had the 'old' Label so I'll be using these next.

ETA: Sunday, I will try Claudie's Jojoba Cleansing Conditioner.


----------



## Shay72

My HH arrived today. I love the smell of the Lemon Cake Face Frosting. Yeah I will be using that on my body instead. Still no refund of the 25% so I convo'd her.

I always forget to report what I've used up. Finished SSI Avocado Conditioner. I have a few back ups. I also finished Claudie's Temple & Hairline Balm. I have at least one back up for that.

Where do they sell the Nubian Heritage products?


----------



## Shay72

Shay72 said:


> Where do they sell the Nubian Heritage products?


 
NVM found it on Walgreens website


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72

They "say" Walgreen's & Target.  I have 'yet' to go into either.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72

You got me up here with a Walgreen's Cart FULL of Nubian Heritage.  

I ain't gettin' it tho'.  

Imma try to wait until they have B1G1 50% or something...........


----------



## Shay72

IDareT'sHair
Yeah I want some of that stuff. None is in my local stores. Not even on the Target website at all. Sticking with Walgreens. They do have free shipping when you buy $25 worth of stuff. I will wait for a sale.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Ltown

By now, my head would be a little 'tender' the way I've been goin' hard on that Trigger/Mega-Tek Combo, but so far, I am not feeling the tenderness I usually get from M-T. 

Which is why I normally do 2 weeks on 2 weeks off.

There may be something in those Trigger Oils that is keeping me from getting a tender scalp.

Any thoughts?


----------



## Ltown

chebaby said:


> i want to try the CR agea again so bad but dont know when.
> i might steam with it this weekend cause i will be steaming i just dont know with what.
> 
> i think on sunday i will pre poo with vatika frosting(cause its melted now), then slather on AO GPB mixed with an egg and wheat germ oil for 30 minutes, then shampoo, then do a bentonite treatment, then steam with CR algea.
> thats a lot. i normally dont do that much but i really want to treat my hair.
> by the way my pony tail feels so nice and silky that SD pre is the bomb.com.



chebaby

Good mix, i may need to copy that and use some things up. 




IDareT'sHair said:


> BUTTERSNBARS 20% Today ONLY Code =* WHEW2012*


Um always a sale some where temping us


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72 said:


> @IDareT'sHair
> Yeah I want some of that stuff. None is in my local stores. Not even on the Target website at all. Sticking with Walgreens. *They do have free shipping when you buy $25 worth of stuff. I will wait for a sale.*


 
Shay72 

I also like the fact that they are 12 ounces.  I want that Mask with the Indian Hemp and maybe the Moringa one and that one Serum.

I have a cart locked & loaded for a Sale.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72 Ltown

I noticed BnB's had Loose Moringa Tea.  I was tempted.  

But I have that box of African Kosher Moringa, I plan to get into this Summer.


----------



## Ltown

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Shay72 @Ltown
> 
> I noticed BnB's had Loose Moringa Tea. I was tempted.
> 
> But I have that box of African Kosher Moringa, I plan to get into this Summer.


 
IDareT'sHair, I'm getting bored with finding tea for hair and will stick with the usual that i've been using horsetail, nettle, and black. I would like strawberry moringa for drinking. Moringa tea has so many vitamins and minerals that I would benefit in/out.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Ltown
> 
> By now, my head would be a little 'tender' the way I've been goin' hard on that Trigger/Mega-Tek Combo, but so far, I am not feeling the tenderness I usually get from M-T.
> 
> Which is why I normally do 2 weeks on 2 weeks off.
> 
> There may be something in those Trigger Oils that is keeping me from getting a tender scalp.
> 
> Any thoughts?


 
Ltown

Please respond


----------



## Ltown

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Ltown
> 
> Please respond


 
IDareT'sHair, there is nothing imo that would trigger any reaction:
the name don't fit the game

ingredients are all safe that why you don't have any reaction and there is not citrus oils which you and i are senstive too
avocado,jojoba,grapeseed,salflower,rosemary,*castor*,sage oil
*onion*
*garlic*
rosemary
cayenne pepper(don't think any is there) no stimulation or spell)
black tea 
biotin
silica
the bold are very thick oils and good for growth. 

Remember Simjam was talking about this being like hairportion mix from you tube, http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Btmv_iGnY6M&feature=related

her ingredients:
Measurements Per 16 oz of Castor Oil:

45 cut tea bags
1/2 large bottle of Cayenne Pepper
30 Biotin pills (blended or powder form)
2-4 drops onion seed oil
1-2 drop garlic seed oil
2:1 ratio of onion seed oil to garlic seed oil
this maybe the same lady that making trigger too much the same.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Ltown

My Point was  ..... When I was using Mega-Tek with JBCO etc...after 2 weeks I would have to stop and use something else for a while.

I'm saying, with Trigger and Mega-Tek, I haven't had the sensitivity like I had/have when I use MT with other oils.

ETA: Maybe something in the Trigger is cutting down on my Scalp feeling sensitive with Mega-Tek.

And Um..No..It is not the same Person.


----------



## Ltown

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Ltown
> 
> My Point was  ..... When I was using Mega-Tek with JBCO etc...after 2 weeks I would have to stop and use something else for a while.
> 
> I'm saying, with Trigger and Mega-Tek, I haven't had the sensitivity like I had/have when I use MT with other oils.
> 
> ETA: Maybe something in the Trigger is cutting down on my Scalp feeling sensitive with Mega-Tek.
> 
> And Um..No..It is not the same Person.


 
@IDareT'sHair, maybe salflower because it has more cermacide and or fat is helping but when was the last time you use JBCO and megatek? Maybe it the time between a previous relaxing, or another product that irritated and you may had still been irritated during the megatek/jbco uses. But there is nothing in jbco that should be irritating either because you use that alot too. 
oh well trigger and/or valarie should have patent their recipe because it's the same


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> I need a list of all your SD Favs!
> 
> That durn "Pre" is only like 4 ounces ain't it?
> 
> Yeah, you should "treat" your Hair. Imma do mine again Sunday too.
> 
> Tonight: I used up 1 HV ACV Rinse. I have 4 back ups.
> 
> I pulled out the 2 that had the 'old' Label so I'll be using these next.
> 
> ETA: Sunday, I will try Claudie's Jojoba Cleansing Conditioner.


 i love the pre. that will def. be a repurchase. its only 2oz but you really only need a dab because its basically a oil.

vanilla silk will probably be a repurchase cause i love that too but i already have 2 jars. 
and the mocha milk i love also.
oh oh oh and i think i love the wheat germ conditioner too. i only used it once but it had so much slip and moisture.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ltown said:


> maybe salflower because it has more cermacide and or fat is helping but when was the last time you use JBCO and megatek? Maybe it the time between a previous relaxing, *or another product that irritated and you may had still been irritated during the megatek/jbco uses. But there is nothing in jbco that should be irritating either because you use that alot too. *
> *oh well trigger and/or valarie should have patent their recipe because it's the same*


 
Ltown  No..Not "irritated"  _Tender_.  There is a difference.  Okay.  Thanks.  Oh Yeah, I agree, one of them shoulda' Patented something.



chebaby said:


> *i love the pre. that will def. be a repurchase. its only 2oz* but you really only need a dab because its basically a oil.
> 
> vanilla silk will probably be a repurchase cause i love that too but i already have 2 jars.
> and the mocha milk i love also.
> oh oh oh and i think i love the wheat germ conditioner too. i only used it once but it had so much slip and moisture.


 
chebaby

Thanks.  2 ounces Pfffft.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

Girl...You know I ran that Trash Out. (Criminal Minds)


----------



## Golden75

Sup ladies!  Got my claudies & vivisical.  I won't start the viv til Sunday. Gonna do a one day detox Saturday .

Bout to rub on some trigga & spritz the Claudie's Tea.  The gel is very thick, it reminds me of slime from the Ghost Busters.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75

What all did you get from Ms. C?


----------



## Ltown

IDareT'sHair said:


> chebaby
> 
> Girl...You know I ran that Trash Out. (Criminal Minds)



Its rerun, i love shalmar


----------



## Brownie518

Did everyone get their Claudie's? I haven't gotten a shipping notice yet. 

chebaby - isn't that PRE nice?  A little goes a loooong way, too. I think I"m on my last jar now but it will last me for a while. 

My Carol's Daughter came today. 

Shay72 - you'll have to let me know how that Lemon Cake Frosting from HH is. I wish I had gotten that one.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ltown said:


> Its rerun, *i love shalmar*


 

Ltown

You Nas'Tay

_*so do i* _

How about Shemar?


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair - not much just the tea & gel, and temple balm for mom.

I think this tea may be a staple  my hair feels nice right now.

Oh & I agree about that Pre


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75

Girl, it's 2 ounces.  I ain't doin' it.


----------



## Ltown

IDareT'sHair said:


> Ltown
> 
> You Nas'Tay
> 
> _*so do i* _
> 
> How about Shemar?




IDareT'sHair,   you know when i'm on yhe ipad can't  spell or type i need a keyboard.



Brownie518 said:


> Did everyone get their Claudie's? I haven't gotten a shipping notice yet.
> 
> Brownie518, i haven't gotten anything either.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Girl...You know I ran that Trash Out. (Criminal Minds)


 i miss criminal minds. 
lol @ you rushing that trash out. 


Brownie518 said:


> Did everyone get their Claudie's? I haven't gotten a shipping notice yet.
> 
> @chebaby - isn't that PRE nice?  A little goes a loooong way, too. I think I"m on my last jar now but it will last me for a while.
> 
> My Carol's Daughter came today.
> 
> @Shay72 - you'll have to let me know how that Lemon Cake Frosting from HH is. I wish I had gotten that one.


 the pre is so nice when i first saw the jar i was likeerplexed but it does only take a small amount.


i just realized i forgot all about kbb flash sale
imma buy it anyway


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Ltown @Brownie518

I talked to her tonight. 

She said the rest of the orders will/should go out tomorrow.

ETA: She will be having a Sale for Mother's Day.


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair - yeah I ration mine  but I guess I need to put it in rotation.

Just remembered I have MD samples I need to start using up.  I like her cocoshea lotion .  

I had good cs with Mozeke.  I was gonna hit her up, but I still have samples to finish.  I really want the rhassoul wash & the moisture dc is nice .    Love the alma oil for oil rinsing.  It's the only oil rinse that makes my hair feel good.  I actually like her products.

I've become a clothes & shoe pj too, since not really buying hair & nail stuff .  My wardrobe did need some refreshing.  Just ordered 2 pairs of shoes today, one pair I ordered last week should be here Friday, got the sneakers I ordered yesterday,  bought another pair of moccasins yesterday on lunch break.  A mess!


----------



## Golden75

I may have to get some more tea from Claudie on mothers day


----------



## Shay72

Brownie518 said:


> Did everyone get their Claudie's? I haven't gotten a shipping notice yet.
> 
> @chebaby - isn't that PRE nice?  A little goes a loooong way, too. I think I"m on my last jar now but it will last me for a while.
> 
> My Carol's Daughter came today.
> 
> @Shay72 - you'll have to let me know how that Lemon Cake Frosting from HH is. I wish I had gotten that one.


No shipping notice for Claudie yet. I ordered at the very end though. I'm a lover of the Pre too . OMG I  the smell of the Lemon Cake Frosting. I keep smelling it . It's really whipped too so it reminds me of frosting.



IDareT'sHair said:


> @Ltown @Brownie518
> 
> I talked to her tonight.
> 
> She said the rest of the orders will/should go out tomorrow.
> 
> ETA: She will be having a Sale for Mother's Day.


Will the coffee products be ready?


----------



## Eisani

IDareT'sHair was that you someone inboxed and asked if you were Claudie or some other vendor? 

Date night was boring and fun at the same time . Went spent 2 hrs in Lowe's until it was show time, but I picked out my bathroom paint and a storm door.

I forgot to tell y'all I made the bomb tea rinse on Monday. I made extra and used it as the water in my conditioner mix . It was black tea, rooibos, sage, nettle, catnip, burdock, irish moss, slippery elm, plantain leaf, raspberry leaf, hibiscus and some other ones I can't remember but whooo even my hands were silky afterwards. Definitely a keeper.


----------



## natura87

I dont like the 3 sisters of Nature Curling Gelo sample I have. It makes my hair and neck all sticky. Might chuck it.


----------



## Eisani

I was just reading through last night's post and unfortunately, people can't patent their hair concoctions. Particular ingredients that they've created, yes, but not the "recipe".


----------



## bronzebomb

Eisani said:


> @IDareT'sHair *was that you someone inboxed and asked if you were Claudie or some other vendor?*
> 
> Date night was boring and fun at the same time . Went spent 2 hrs in Lowe's until it was show time, but I picked out my bathroom paint and a storm door.
> 
> I forgot to tell y'all I made the bomb tea rinse on Monday. I made extra and used it as the water in my conditioner mix . It was black tea, rooibos, sage, nettle, catnip, burdock, irish moss, slippery elm, plantain leaf, raspberry leaf, hibiscus and some other ones I can't remember but whooo even my hands were silky afterwards. Definitely a keeper.


 
No, T is HairVeda too!    Can't they get it...we just like who we like.

good morning all, I'm really trying to decide if I am going to abandon my protective styling.  I really want to use up my products and see how they work on my hair.  With this wig, all I do is wash my braids, conditon in braids, seal and go. (with the wig on of course) 

When do/did you decide to stop protectective styling?


----------



## natura87

bronzebomb said:


> No, T is HairVeda too!    Can't they get it...we just like who we like.
> 
> good morning all, I'm really trying to decide if I am going to abandon my protective styling.  I really want to use up my products and see how they work on my hair.  With this wig, all I do is wash my braids, conditon in braids, seal and go. (with the wig on of course)
> 
> *When do/did you decide to stop protectective styling?*



I waver with it. I want/need to use up products but my hair works well with protective styles. So I try to switch it up.


----------



## natura87

‎Curly Kinks FLASH SALE!!! 25% OFF ORDERS until tomorrow Friday 04/20 at 12 pm noon est. Coupon code: CKFLASH25


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Hey divas. We made it back last night; we had a blast.

The kids brought my trigger when they joined us Saturday so I've been using it since then. I fully understand why IDareT'sHair said it will replace all her other GA's; I'm loving it right now


----------



## chebaby

chello ladies
my hair is so silky and smooth but im tired of it. sunday cant come fast enough for me to do my hair. i have so many treats i want to try.

i purchased my kbb last night. the gel, super moisturizing cream and the sa leave in.


----------



## Ltown

Hi Ladies!





QUOTE=Eisani;15753199]I was just reading through last night's post and unfortunately, people can't patent their hair concoctions. Particular ingredients that they've created, yes, but not the "recipe".[/QUOTE]

Eisani, makes sense why so many dupes vendors and copycats on youtubes.


----------



## chebaby

tonight im going to mist my hair is sections with water and then braid for a braid out.
im going to use either CR hair milk, CR almond jai butter or CR whipped aloe gel. so either way imma use something from CR.


----------



## bronzebomb

natura87 said:


> I waver with it. I want/need to use up products but my hair works well with protective styles. So I try to switch it up.


 
I'm lazy. So I don't want to do hair every night. But I have so much product...if I don't start using it, I'll have to give it away. I want BSL, but I'm afraid to use heat. I'm going to have to do something...all this product is itching to be used.

@chebaby - I almost purchased that gel too! I'm waiting to next week. (I think) I want either Pomegranate Guava or Cranberry Cocktail. What scent do you usually get? Chammomile Sage & Luscious Pear are my favorites.

@IDareT'sHair - I know you protective style too! How long has it been? Do you ever get tired of the wigs?

@Divachyk - Do you get tired of the buns?

@Golden75 - Do you get tired of the kinky twists?

What's the use of PS'ing if I never get to see my hair? (just venting)


----------



## Eisani

My hair is on its last day of being straightened. I may flexi tonight just for kicks. I'll use SSI Creamy Coco and coconut oil to seal before rolling.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Eisani said:


> was that you someone inboxed and asked if you were Claudie or some other vendor?


 
Eisani

Chile...I been pm'ed so many Crazy thangs, I don't even know where to Start. .... 

Somebody ask me if I was BJ/Hairveda.  And someone else asked me if I was some YT'ber named ProductJunkieDiva (I think).  And then someone asked me if I was some 'rich kid' with an allowance......

I'm like I'm 40+ years Old.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

bronzebomb said:


> I know you protective style too! How long has it been? Do you ever get tired of the wigs?


 

bronzebomb

Too Long Bronzie! 

Girl.....I'm starting to really hate it......


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby Gello-Che!  

I really want to buy something too, but I'll hold out until Mothers Day Sales.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72

According to Claudie:

The New Claudie Line will Launch in time for Mother's Day (or a week before the MD Sale)


----------



## mkd

Hi all!  

Umm my hair doesn't like oil.  I sealed my cj ccccl with grape seed oil this morning and my was hand go looked like a jheri Curl.  Yuck.  Wont do that anymore.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

mkd

What you doin'?


----------



## mkd

IDareT'sHair,  nothing girl,just getting my kids ready for bed.  Wishing it was Friday.


----------



## natura87

Gonna do a protective style for a lil bit. I might get some CurlyKinks or Little Penguins tomorrow.

I'm a lil tweaked cuz my lil sisters snake just died and I saw it. So I need to occupy myself.


----------



## Brownie518

Hey, ladies! What's goin on? 

I finished up my CR Algae mask. Will definitely be repurchasing that one. 

My Claudie shipped! I'll need to reup on her Leave In Conditioner next time I order.


----------



## Golden75

@bronzebomb - I get a lil tired, but I'm roughing it out til I get to my desired length. Hoping I get it sooner than later. But it's convenience, I just don't have time before work to be fiddling with my hair.

But also the downside is I am not using my products. I try to incorporate what I think won't cause build up. 

My hair is fine, no weight to it, so it kind of just sticks up, not cute. So I'd look like Buckwheat right now if I tried out styles. Not hot!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518

Thinkin' 'bout what Imma get. 

I guess I'll look at something from the New "Coffee" Line.

I was thinking about getting:

1 Protein RX
1 Normalizing Treatment
1 Hairline & Revitalizing Balm
1 Tea Rinse
*this is all a guess*


----------



## chebaby

bronzebomb said:


> I'm lazy. So I don't want to do hair every night. But I have so much product...if I don't start using it, I'll have to give it away. I want BSL, but I'm afraid to use heat. I'm going to have to do something...all this product is itching to be used.
> 
> @chebaby - I almost purchased that gel too! I'm waiting to next week. (I think) I want either Pomegranate Guava or Cranberry Cocktail. What scent do you usually get? Chammomile Sage & Luscious Pear are my favorites.
> 
> @IDareT'sHair - I know you protective style too! How long has it been? Do you ever get tired of the wigs?
> 
> @Divachyk - Do you get tired of the buns?
> 
> @Golden75 - Do you get tired of the kinky twists?
> 
> What's the use of PS'ing if I never get to see my hair? (just venting)


 
bronzebomb, i usually get cranberry cocktail but this time i decided to get creamy coco mango because its a lighter scent and cranberry coctail eventhough its my fave is kind of loud.
i also like coco lime(smiles like fruit loops), pom. guava, and luscious pear.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair

I'll definitely be getting some of her Coffee stuff during the sale. I think I need another Reconstructor, too. 

Who else are you planning to buy from? I need more HV Rinse soon, too.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby Gello-Che!
> 
> I really want to buy something too, but I'll hold out until Mothers Day Sales.


 hey T
what you up to besides thinking about what you gonna buy?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

At this point, whoever has a 'decent' Sale (except MD).  I'm on overload with that.

I'd really just like to have:

Hair Trigger
Bee Mine Luscious & a BM DC'er
Sage Sale OR....AveYou Discount


----------



## Eisani

^ that cranberry cocktail is loud, but it reminds me of candy in the summer. I was using that oil in Texas in August and some man told me I smelled like a grape Jolly Rancher . I love it . I used to love that Egyptian Musk and Chamomile Sage as well. I still can't get over how the very first sandalwood (I think it was) I bought from her smelled divine and none smelled the same after that but she swore she didn't change anything. I remember me and Fab riding down the street taking turns sniffing that bottle . Told her it USED to smell good then it started smelling like woodchips or as she said, Michael's.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Eisani @chebaby

I like:

Coco Lime (my #1)
Cranberry Cocktail
Luscious Pear
White Tea
Eygptian Musk
Pomegrante


----------



## Brownie518

Eisani said:


> ^ that cranberry cocktail is loud, but it reminds me of candy in the summer. I was using that oil in Texas in August and some man told me I smelled like a grape Jolly Rancher . I love it . I used to love that Egyptian Musk and Chamomile Sage as well. I still can't get over how the very first sandalwood (I think it was) I bought from her smelled divine and none smelled the same after that but she swore she didn't change anything. I remember me and Fab riding down the street taking turns sniffing that bottle . Told her it USED to smell good then it started* smelling like woodchips or as she said, Michael's.*



 at the bolded!!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 chebaby

I may get some Vanilla Silk if the discount is right.


----------



## chebaby

Eisani said:


> ^ that cranberry cocktail is loud, but it reminds me of candy in the summer. I was using that oil in Texas in August and some man told me I smelled like a grape Jolly Rancher . I love it . I used to love that Egyptian Musk and Chamomile Sage as well. I still can't get over how the very first sandalwood (I think it was) I bought from her smelled divine and none smelled the same after that but she swore she didn't change anything. I remember me and Fab riding down the street taking turns sniffing that bottle . Told her it USED to smell good then it started smelling like woodchips or as she said, Michael's.


 i remember back when sandalwood used to smell good too not no more.

i do like egyptian musk but thats an iffy smell too. sometimes it smells good and sometimes it dont.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518 @chebaby
> 
> I may get some Vanilla Silk if the discount is right.


i was gonna get vanilla silk too but couldnt remember what it smells like.
i know it was the first scent i got my first jar of hair cream in and i remember thinkng it smelled good but didnt smell like no vanilla.

kinda like how pura smells good but aint nothing tropical or vanilla about that tropical vanilla

ETA: oh wait i thought you were talking about vanilla latte scent. now i see you are talking about SD vanilla silk


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Eisani @chebaby
> 
> I like:
> 
> Coco Lime (my #1)
> Cranberry Cocktail
> Luscious Pear
> White Tea
> Eygptian Musk
> Pomegrante


 i like all of those too except the white tea. never smelled that.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> Brownie518 chebaby
> 
> I may get some Vanilla Silk if the discount is right.



I'll probably be getting some SD, too. Vanilla Silk, Wheat Germ conditioner, and more PRE and Destination Hydration.


----------



## Golden75

I dunno if imma do mothers day sales.  Took the dog to vet, $300 :heated: he has a staph infection in both ears.  And he has to go back in 2 weeks.  So hopefully I can get the original owner to get me some monnneeee!  If I have to, I'll call that grown man's momma! I ain't playin wit folks  I took the dog in on the promise vet bills will be paid.  Don't make me high tail it to MD & find ur arse .  Rant over


----------



## SimJam

Golden75 said:


> I dunno if imma do mothers day sales.  Took the dog to vet, $300 :heated: he has a staph infection in both ears.  And he has to go back in 2 weeks.  So hopefully I can get the original owner to get me some monnneeee!  If I have to, I'll call that grown man's momma! I ain't playin wit folks  I took the dog in on the promise vet bills will be paid.  Don't make me high tail it to MD & find ur arse .  Rant over



hope pupstar feels better soon


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> kinda like how pura smells good* but aint nothing tropical or vanilla about that tropical vanilla*


 
chebaby

I Agree Che!


----------



## Golden75

SimJam - thanks!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I can't wait to see these Sales. 

I ain't gettin' nothing under 20% (unless it's Trigger).


----------



## SimJam

Hay ladies.

I decided to break out some purabody products .... love the moisture milk / cupachu butter (sp ... I'll never get that spelling right) combo. used that combo for a twistout in the first pic. Which you cant really see (btw, thats my lil cousin that I used to babysit), the other two pics are a bantu knot out that I did last night to wear today. Didint last the day though frizzed out and I had to put it in a pony puff.

next time I'll use HV whipped gelly to do the bantu knots for some hold.

The murumuru moisture milk is yummeh and I love the lemongrass scent !!!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

SimJam

Cute! Cute! Cute!


----------



## LuvlyRain3

Hey ladies!! long time no lurk lol. Got my HH package today and I have to say everything is looking  so glad to have my baby daddy avocado cloud back in rotation. Can't wait to try the castor oil infusion tomorrow and the cocoaloe . Will pair it up with my honey jojoba twist and see if my twist turn out juicy.


----------



## divachyk

Hey ladies! I will catch up on the thread later. Dh are in Atlanta for motorcycle races. Hope everyone is well. 

Eisani, I hope to find a nice helmet while here. Golden75, dropped by the mall and there are some polishes calling my name.


----------



## toinette

what is this Trigga you guys are talking about? is it for edges?


----------



## Golden75

divachyk - Sounds fun!  I've been doing well with the polishes.  I have seen stuff I liked, but I'm sure I have a dupe or close dupe in my stash  

toinette - Trigga (Trigger) is a growth aid.


----------



## Golden75

I forgot, Good morning ladies  It's Friday! I'm happy  

Trying not to hit paynah! On anything!  I decided to return one pair of shoes, cause I really don't need them.  I have a feeling I may be returning 3 more  when they come, cause it seems like folks is just making uncomfortable and untrue to size shoes.

Haven't bought any hair stuff, just trying to use things up.  I didn't moisturize or seal yesterday or today, and my hair still feels good from the Claudie Tea & Trigga Wednesday night.  Will probably use SD waterfalls & silky soft tonight, and of course a lil Trigga.


----------



## Eisani

divachyk I'm sure you'll find something nice. They just passed the bill here for helmets to be optional last Friday. We had an argument about it Saturday. Hell, condoms are"optional" but doesn't mean you shouldn't use one.


----------



## Eisani

Hello ladies!

No hair purchases this way, either. I've been buying up household items, switching my color scheme for spring/summer


----------



## natura87

I will be waiting on my BASK cuz I just saw this

_BASK BEAUTY
**From Thursday, May 3rd through Sunday May 6th (midnight EST) - stock up in time for MOTHER'S DAY & enjoy 20% off all our spa treats! This will include all sampler gift sets that will be back in stock as well as our soon-to-launch, BRAND NEW, Apricot Colada Sugar Sorbet body scrub.........as well as a special "limited edition" treat packed w/ each order! Additional details will be posted soon concerning the discount code!_


----------



## chebaby

chello ladies
so i did what i said and sprayed the last 4 inches of my hair with water and then twisted my hair in 5 braids. my hair is sooooo nice today. i pulled it all over to one side and it looks like i curled it with an iron.

i will be purchasing AO GPB and some aloe juice.


----------



## bronzebomb

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Eisani @chebaby
> 
> I like:
> 
> Coco Lime (my #1)
> Cranberry Cocktail
> Luscious Pear
> White Tea
> Eygptian Musk
> Pomegrante


 


chebaby said:


> i remember back when sandalwood used to smell good too not no more.
> 
> i do like egyptian musk but thats an iffy smell too. sometimes it smells good and sometimes it dont.


 
The egyptian Musk is my least favorite.  Smells like the 70's or an incense.

I may try that Coco Lime.  I have not tried the Cranberry Cocktail or Pomegranate Guava.  The Chammomile Sage is divine!



Golden75 said:


> I dunno if imma do mothers day sales. Took the dog to vet, $300 :heated: he has a staph infection in both ears. And he has to go back in 2 weeks. So hopefully I can get the original owner to get me some monnneeee! If I have to, I'll call that grown man's momma! I ain't playin wit folks  I took the dog in on the promise vet bills will be paid. Don't make me high tail it to MD & find ur arse . Rant over


 
What kind of dog?  When I had a Cocker Spaniel she had ear infections a lot.  long ears?



IDareT'sHair said:


> I can't wait to see these Sales.
> 
> I ain't gettin' nothing under 20% (unless it's Trigger).


 
I think I may try the trigger too!  But, i need a sale or free shipping.



natura87 said:


> I will be waiting on my BASK cuz I just saw this
> 
> _BASK BEAUTY_
> _**From Thursday, May 3rd through Sunday May 6th (midnight EST) - stock up in time for MOTHER'S DAY & enjoy 20% off all our spa treats! This will include all sampler gift sets that will be back in stock as well as our soon-to-launch, BRAND NEW, Apricot Colada Sugar Sorbet body scrub.........as well as a special "limited edition" treat packed w/ each order! Additional details will be posted soon concerning the discount code!_


 
I was hoping Bask had a sale.  but I want the Honey stuff.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Evening Divas!

I just hit PayNah on that Hydroquench Systems Stuff. 16 ounces. I got:

1 16 ounce Coco Lime Oil Conditioning Cleanser
1 16 ounce Deep Quench
1 16 ounce Mango Repair DC'er

I'll post the Link from Tiffers Thread


http://www.etsy.com/shop/hydroquenchsystems?ref=top_trail


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

What you gone do with Aloe Juice?


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> What you gone do with Aloe Juice?


 hey T
im gonna mix it with bentonite clay instead of water. i saw a review for that mix on youtube.
im also gonna put it in my spray bottle and mist with it sometimes and i think i will start doing final rinses with it.
but i only purchased a small bottle just in case i dont like it


----------



## chebaby

T, that hyraquench stuff looks pretty good.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@chebaby

Hey Ms. Lady!

So, did you get your GPB? I've been wanting some of that, but I need to use up some other stuff.erplexed

That Clay & Aloe Juice sounds _Messy_!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *T, that hyraquench stuff looks pretty good.*


 

@chebaby

Doesn't it tho'? And......so does that 25%

ETA:  And you know I been wanting 16 ounces.


----------



## Shay72

Just realized I got a shipping notice from Claudie yesterday. Can't wait to get that order and I will be ordering the coffee line on Mother's Day. This last order I did include her coffee quoina cream.

I'm almost done with the tea rinse Claudie sent me and I have more on the way. I do plan to make my own spritzes so I can alternate. I might do that this weekend .


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Hey Ms. Lady!
> 
> So, did you get your GPB? I've been wanting some of that, but I need to use up some other stuff.erplexed
> 
> That Clay & Aloe Juice sounds _Messy_!


yea i got my GPB i been missing that stuff. i cant wait to use it.

i can already see its gonna be messy bentonite doesnt mix as easily as henna. it gets all clumpy and crap.



IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Doesn't it tho'? And......so does that 25%
> 
> ETA: And you know I been wanting 16 ounces.


 25% does sound mighty yummy right about now


----------



## divachyk

Eisani said:
			
		

> divachyk I'm sure you'll find something nice. They just passed the bill here for helmets to be optional last Friday. We had an argument about it Saturday. Hell, condoms are"optional" but doesn't mean you shouldn't use one.



Eisani, it's optional in FL but mandatory in our household so I feel ya!!!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72 said:


> *This last order I did include her coffee quoina cream.*
> 
> *I'm almost done with the tea rinse Claudie sent me and I have more on the way. I do plan to make my own spritzes so I can alternate. I might do that this weekend* .


 
@Shay72

I had got a jar of Quinoa and it wasn't in my order. I got a Shipping Notice today.

That's what I've been doing too Shay (rotating my own Tea and a Pre-Mix).



chebaby said:


> *yea i got my GPB i been missing that stuff. i cant wait to use it.*
> 
> *i can already see its gonna be messy bentonite doesnt mix as easily as henna. it gets all clumpy and crap.*
> 
> 
> *25% does sound mighty yummy right about now*


 
@chebaby

Yeah, I've been wanting some GPB too. Maybe in 2013 or 2014.

So, does the Clay & Juice go into a Spray Bottle or you just kinda pour it on?

Yeah Girl, I'm jumpin' on 25+% Or B1 G1.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair, you mix the bentonite and aloe juice in a bowl. but it just doesnt mix well for me at all maybe if i make it watery itll mix better. we will certainly see


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

And what are the Benefits?  To give you more Curl?

Lawd Che.     Does it Stank?  

How long you gotta let it sit?  And do you wrap your Hair in plastic/plastic cap?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

I got that "Moisture Cool" going on.  I used Whipped Ends Hydration & a little MD Argan Oil Blend.

Gots my Cool To the Touch on.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> And what are the Benefits? To give you more Curl?
> 
> Lawd Che.   Does it Stank?
> 
> How long you gotta let it sit? And do you wrap your Hair in plastic/plastic cap?


 bentonite clay cleanses your hair. i used to use it on my hair but hated mixing it so i just started using it as a face mask lol.
but it sucks out all of the crap from your hair and when you rinse your hair feels much lighter. its the main ingredient in that mud wash stuff
some people use it as a hair mask but i dont see how you use a cleaning aid as a moisturizing mask


IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> I got that "Moisture Cool" going on. I used Whipped Ends Hydration & a little MD Argan Oil Blend.
> 
> Gots my Cool To the Touch on.


 that sounds like a great combo
i love that cool feeling


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

Yeah, I thought it draws the impurities out of your hair. yada, yada, yada.

I had it before and gave it to msa. (back in the day).

I hope to get the same results from SM Purification Hair Masque.


----------



## chebaby

oh and i started using a plastic cap with it(someone in this thread suggested that to me) because when it dries its hard to rinse it all out.
but it doesnt stink lol. it has a light smell, i cant even describe it.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Yeah, I thought it draws the impurities out of your hair. yada, yada, yada.
> 
> I had it before and gave it to msa. (back in the day).
> 
> I hope to get the same results from SM Purification Hair Masque.


oh yea i forgot people use the shea moisture masque the same way. especially when they have itchy scalp.
you know i havent heard one thing about that shea moisture mask yet. i need to pull it out.

but this weekend ill be using CR algea mask. also i went to CR facebook last night and she is so pretty with the prettiest hair and she has 5 lil ones they are all super cute.

ETA: i meant to say i havent heard one BAD thing about that SM masque.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

Are you gone rinse it out with Conditioner?


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Are you gone rinse it out with Conditioner?


 no, im probably gonna just rinse with water and then steam with CR


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

Uh Huh. Brownie518 and Shay72 uses the Purification Masque all the time.  

I also thinks curlyhersheygirl uses it.

They Love it and says it smells great!


----------



## divachyk

Before leaving for Atlanta, I didn't get a chance to do my hair. Bummer. I finally used up one of my GAs (drawing a blank on the vendor name). I will get started on Boundless Tresses when I return home. I will also sample some of Claudie's Elixir although I purchased that for Dh.

Going from memory on topics....
chebaby, agree that a little Pre goes a very long way. That and Nourish will be staples and repurchases. Think that's all from that line that I will keep around.

bronzebomb, no I don't get tired of buns because I accessorize them and place them in different areas on my head to keep it fresh. I protective style also by using crocodile clips and hair sticks to pin up my hair in a messy updo. That is a change up from the buns.

Ltown, auto correction on the iPad is annoying at times. I am getting great at typing fast without the keyboard. 

Eisani found a gorgeous Arai helmet but yeah um, it's $900! Ouch. I will ponder the thought over the weekend. Do you have a fav brand?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> no, im probably gonna just rinse with water and then steam with CR


 
chebaby

Yeah, we'll boff be doin' our Hair Sunday.  That Hydro stuff counts as part of my Mother's Day Haul.

I really didn't know what I wanted anyway.  But I'm planning to not spend alot either.

I do want some Trigger tho' (if there's a Sale).

I'll need to buy Flowers that weekend for outdoors.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@divachyk

Interesting that Pre/Nourish will be your only repurchases. Imma KIM (for now on this Line).erplexed


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Uh Huh. @Brownie518 and @Shay72 uses the Purification Masque all the time.
> 
> I also thinks @curlyhersheygirl uses it.
> 
> They Love it and says it smells great!


yea i remember their reviews. imma have to pull it out when i finish some other things.



divachyk said:


> Before leaving for Atlanta, I didn't get a chance to do my hair. Bummer. I finally used up one of my GAs (drawing a blank on the vendor name). I will get started on Boundless Tresses when I return home. I will also sample some of Claudie's Elixir although I purchased that for Dh.
> 
> Going from memory on topics....
> @chebaby, agree that a little Pre goes a very long way. That and Nourish will be staples and repurchases. Think that's all from that line that I will keep around.


 ive never used the nourish but i hear great things about it. i wont be getting it because i never use oil for too long and it just ends up sitting there.
i think i will only repurchase from her the pre, vanilla silk, and mocha milk.


IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Yeah, we'll boff be doin' our Hair Sunday. That Hydro stuff counts as part of my Mother's Day Haul.
> 
> I really didn't know what I wanted anyway. But I'm planning to not spend alot either.
> 
> I do want some Trigger tho' (if there's a Sale).
> 
> I'll need to buy Flowers that weekend for outdoors.


 i cant wait for sunday i almost want to do my hair tonight and again on sunday lol. im just so excited that i will finally feel water on my scalp 

dang you really love that trigga huh??? i see you been using it for a while now.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@chebaby

I thought about doing mine tomorrow.

Yeah, I love how it feels on my Scalp & it makes your hair soft.

ETA:  I hope to use up some stuff too.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> I thought about doing mine tomorrow.
> 
> Yeah, I love how it feels on my Scalp & it makes your hair soft.


 you steam with it or just under the dryer?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *you steam with it or just under the dryer?*


 
chebaby  I was talmbout Trigga'   What You Talmbout? CR?

I use Trigger daily w/a dab of Mega-Tek (lately)focusing on my problem areas. *which is all over*

Camille Rose, I decided to rotate 1 week Steam.  1 week Dryer.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

Seriously Che. 

That Hydro-stuff was an implusive purchase, but it's going to count toward my M. Day Splurge.erplexed


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby I was talmbout Trigga'  What You Talmbout? CR?
> 
> I use Trigger daily w/a dab of Mega-Tek (lately)focusing on my problem areas. *which is all over*
> 
> Camille Rose, I decided to rotate 1 week Steam. 1 week Dryer.


 oh i thought we were still talking about shea moisture ok i get it now lol.

im mad you said your problem area is all overyou a mess.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Seriously Che.
> 
> That Hydro-stuff was an implusive purchase, but it's going to count toward my M. Day Splurge.erplexed


 well i can undertsand why you got it. 25% is good and the stuff looks promising

whatelse you looking at for mothers day?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@chebaby

I haven't used/tried/smelled my Shea Moisture Purification yet. I think I have 3 jars.

Yeah, I got issues. But they are better. Seems like I have fires poppin' up all the time on this head.

Like when I thought my Nape was better,where I was tying my Durag too tight flared up some Extra mess.

Not sure what Imma do Mother's Day. But that Hydro stuff counts towards that Haul.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> I haven't used/tried/smelled my Shea Moisture Purification yet. I think I have 3 jars.
> 
> *Yeah, I got issues. But they are better. Seems like I have fires poppin' up all the time on this head*.
> 
> Like when I thought my Nape was better,where I was tying my Durag too tight flared up some Extra mess.
> 
> Not sure what Imma do Mother's Day. But that Hydro stuff counts towards that Haul.


 at least once you find the problem you jump on it you be a deep conditioning, moisturizing, protein treatin fool lmao. so them spots dont last always.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@chebaby

Yeah, I can't afford to let them go unattended to. Plus I got too much stuff here to let them linger.  I try to stay on top of problems as I see them.

What you thinking about getting for M. Day? 

And are you waiting on any packages?

I am waiting on:

Claudie (forgot something in my order) YAY!
Hydroquench

Tis All. My Teas came yesterday.

btw: I gotta quit buying Cleansing Conditioners too. 

I'm getting like you & Gel.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Yeah, I can't afford to let them go unattended to. Plus I got too much stuff here to let them linger. I try to stay on top of problems as I see them.
> 
> What you thinking about getting for M. Day?
> 
> And are you waiting on any packages?
> 
> I am waiting on:
> 
> Claudie (forgot something in my order) YAY!
> Hydroquench
> 
> Tis All. My Teas came yesterday.
> 
> btw: I gotta quit buying Cleansing Conditioners too.
> 
> I'm getting like you & Gel.


 i know what you mean you cant let them problems sit to long.

im only waiting on kbb new stuff theres nothing else i want so i do not plan on getting anything for mothers day.

getting like who and gel???? i have no idea what you a talking 'bout


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

Me Buyin' all these Durn Cleansing Conditioners.  

I bought Cleansers from:

Naturelle Grow
Claudie
Deva Curl No Poo
Hydroquench

And I already had Cleansing Conditioners in my durn Stash.

This sounds like you & your Gel Addiction.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@chebaby

Yeah, when you have a Deep Stash, you don't have to run out and buy something to 'correct' a problem.

More than likely you got at least 3-4 thangs already sittin' in the stash to correct it.

ETA:  I might 'skip' Mother's Day tooerplexed (unless it's Trigger)


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Me Buyin' all these Durn Cleansing Conditioners.
> 
> I bought Cleansers from:
> 
> Naturelle Grow
> Claudie
> Deva Curl No Poo
> Hydroquench
> 
> And I already had Cleansing Conditioners in my durn Stash.
> 
> This sounds like you & your Gel Addiction.


 gel addiction??? whatever do you mean

you a co cleansing machine so at least you use them and you gotta find the right one. which i think is gonna be deva curl


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> gel addiction??? whatever do you mean
> 
> you a co cleansing machine so at least you use them *and you gotta find the right one. which i think is gonna be deva curl*


 
@chebaby

Or CJ Daily Fix.  I bet that Claudie Jojoba is gone be good too.

Girl...Did you get the new KBB Gel or not?.....


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Yeah, when you have a Deep Stash, you don't have to run out and buy something to 'correct' a problem.
> 
> More than likely you got at least 3-4 thangs already sittin' in the stash to correct it.
> 
> ETA: I might 'skip' Mother's Day tooerplexed (unless it's Trigger)


 exactly!!!!!! thats why i dont see nothing wrong with being a pj

yea im skipping mothers day cause i alreay ordered my kbb so theres nothing else i want.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Or CJ Daily Fix.
> 
> Girl...Did you get the new KBB Gel or not?.....


 oh yea curl junkie is good too

yea i got the gel but that was by default


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> exactly!!!!!! thats why i dont see nothing wrong with being a pj
> 
> yea im skipping mothers day cause i alreay ordered my kbb so *theres nothing else i want*.


 
chebaby

I don't really want anything either.

I gotta stay in this Stash.  I need to up my Days to 3 days a week.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> oh yea curl junkie is good too
> 
> *yea i got the gel but that was by default*


 
@chebaby

That's how I felt about that Cleanser.

I didn't need any more Hair Cremes/Butters etc... So, the Cleanser was thrown in the mix by Default.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> I don't really want anything either.
> 
> I gotta stay in this Stash. I need to up my Days to 3 days a week.


 lol. what are you trying to use up next?

as much as i like them its always hard for me to use up lotions, stylers and anything else that not conditioner


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> That's how I felt about that Cleanser.
> 
> I didn't need any more Hair Cremes/Butters etc... So, the Cleanser was thrown in the mix by Default.


 we a mess. but it happens things just magically appear in your cart, happens all the time


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> we a mess. but it happens *things just magically appear in your cart, happens all the time*


 
chebaby

And Lawd...

Don't let there be No Discount......

Them Fangas' get to PayNah-Poppin' all over the Place.


----------



## Eisani

divachyk I didn't even read past Arai before my eyes got big and I saw  . Arai helmets are the t-r-u, but expensive. I have one, but boo got a crazy deal from a place that was going out of business and had it hand painted. He bought so much stuff from them they threw in a lot of extras, including a trailer . 

I tend to lean toward Shoei and SS helmets. Of the two, SS aren't as expensive.

ETA oops, SS is Speed and Strength.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> And Lawd...
> 
> Don't let there be No Discount......
> 
> Them Fangas' get to PayNah-Poppin' all over the Place.


 yes!!!!! glad im not the only one this happens to
i see that percent sign and can help myself lmao.


----------



## mkd

Hey y'all!  

I am deciding what to steam with and pondering buying some makeup.  I want to order online but I need to match my color first.


----------



## Brownie518

Hey, ladies!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

Hey Ms. B!  Did you see my latest purchase?


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> Brownie518
> 
> Hey Ms. B!  Did you see my latest purchase?


IDareT'sHair

 Yeah, I saw...I was just over there looking at the lineup.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *Yeah, I saw...I was just over there looking at the lineup*.


 
Brownie518

Yeah, that Line sounds like something we would Love

Doesn't it?


----------



## Shay72

Hairveda has Whipped Ends on sale for today only according to FB. I do not need anymore Whipped Ends. I'm set for life on that one. Matter of fact I don't need any more lotions/milks. Well except if they have protein in them and are for strengthening. That means I can purchase milks/lotions from Nubian Heritage and Silk Dreams .

So far I've taken 2 passes with this No Buy. And ya'll know that means I buy a bunch of stuff over a few days . I really only want to take one more. I may pass on Mother's Day even with Claudie coming out with her coffee line. I think Memorial Day sales might be better. I will take adavantage of any BASK sale for body products though . I like them. Besides my no buy is only for hair products.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

mkd

mk, what Make Up are you lookin' at?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72

Thanks Shay.  Lemme look at Whipped Ends.  That's on my list.


----------



## Brownie518

I have to make a note of that b.a.s.k. sale...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I'm getting some Whipped Ends STAT.

I have like 1/4 bottle & no back ups.

Thanks Again Shay72


----------



## mkd

IDareT'sHair, Laura merrier tinted moisturizer and maybe her primer.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

mkd

I've heard good things about that Line.


----------



## robot.

ughh that stuff in that other thread look so good but i just can't, knowing i aint about to have any hair to put it on!


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> Brownie518
> 
> Yeah, that Line sounds like something we would Love
> 
> Doesn't it?


IDareT'sHair

 Yeah, those ingredients look good. There are a few things I could definitely see myself trying.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518

What I also like about them, is the fact that they offer 16 ounce sizes.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> What I also like about them, is the fact that they offer 16 ounce sizes.



IDareT'sHair

Yeah, I saw that. Nice labels, too. That DC sounds good, and so does that Coconut Lime Oil and the 5 day moisture thing.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Got my Whipped Ends.:


----------



## Shay72

Brownie518
I liked the labels too


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

I wanted that Coconut Lime Hair Oil, but I have enough of that kind of stuff.

I'm sure I'll re-order one day.

I may be done.  I got that stuff and my Whipped Ends *which I really wanted*

Only thing left is:  Trigger (if there is a Sale).


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Hey ladies. I used up the following

Sm coconut and moisture retention shampoos ( backups for both )
4 Tressemme naturals conditioners and 1 shampoo (backups for both )
2 CJ rehab ( backups) 
1 Oyin shine and define ( no backups; not a repurchase replaced by CR aloe )
1 SSI fortifying ( backups)
1 SSI avocado (backups)
1 purabody smoothie ( backups)

Things that will be used up soon

QB MTCG & CTDG (no backups )
CJ smoothing lotion,smoothing conditioner & argan and olive conditioner
MD's smoothie and argan oil blend
Claudie's elixir, braid spray,and LI


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl

Nice Use Up List Ms. Curly.

You been Busy!


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair I'm trying to get this stash under control and just re-up on my favorites.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl

Sounds like a Plan Ms. Curly. 

I gotta stay away from New Stuff/Vendors and use what I got.erplexed

_*i can say that mess now after i just hit paynah on new stuff*_


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> curlyhersheygirl
> 
> Sounds like a Plan Ms. Curly.
> 
> I gotta stay away from New Stuff/Vendors and use what I got.erplexed
> 
> **i can say that mess now after i just hit paynah on new stuff**



IDareT'sHair I understand how it is that's why I said _try_ 

I hope trigga has a MD sale cuz I need the 32oz in my life


----------



## bajandoc86

Ladies....may a ask a non-PC question? Are caucasian americans usually so disingenuous? 
We have a visiting team here in ja to assist with some surgeries this week. And they are constantly saying stuff like 'That's Awesome!' You are doing so great! And it's said in this condescending tone. Lots of fake smiles but then you see them exchange looks between themselves, and when they notice you looking....You guys are AWESOME!  

There have actually been instances where our local attendings overhear them say some not-so-nice things about us (not regarding skill, level or knowledge, but more in the vein of 'I don't see why they need to tag along' kind of thing) And then they turn around and see you and it's "Hey! What's up! you guys are AWESOME!"



Seriously


----------



## IDareT'sHair

bajandoc86

You've already answered your own Question.

I can hear them sayin' & doin' that mess right now....

curlyhersheygirl

Gurl...I told you, Trigga' made me kick every other G.A. Oil skrait to da' curb.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair It's the first mixed oil I can apply to my scalp daily with no problems.


----------



## chebaby

bajandoc86 said:


> Ladies....may a ask a non-PC question? Are caucasian americans usually so disingenuous?
> We have a visiting team here in ja to assist with some surgeries this week. And they are constantly saying stuff like 'That's Awesome!' You are doing so great! And it's said in this condescending tone. Lots of fake smiles but then you see them exchange looks between themselves, and when they notice you looking....You guys are AWESOME!
> 
> There have actually been instances where our local attendings overhear them say some not-so-nice things about us (not regarding skill, level or knowledge, but more in the vein of 'I don't see why they need to tag along' kind of thing) And then they turn around and see you and it's "Hey! What's up! you guys are AWESOME!"
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously


 dont get me started. i can go on forever about things they do that pisses me off.


----------



## bajandoc86

IDareT'sHair 

Ms.T.....I was in OT on wednesday, and one of them asked me if I was a resident in Anes and ICU, I said yes. She asked if I wanted to intubate the patient....I said sure. I do this on a daily basis so no sweat off my back. She is going to pick up the intubating equipment and 'show' me how to use it. 

*insert blank stare*

I said verryy  slooooowwwwly....I do know how to use it. I intubate on a daily basis.
Turned my back on her and did my thing. 

"Oh! you DO know how to do it! Great!' 

Jesus take the Wheel.....before I run a *****a ova.


----------



## mkd

bajandoc86, yes quite often they are.


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair said:
			
		

> Evening Divas!
> 
> I just hit PayNah on that Hydroquench Systems Stuff. 16 ounces. I got:
> 
> 1 16 ounce Coco Lime Oil Conditioning Cleanser
> 1 16 ounce Deep Quench
> 1 16 ounce Mango Repair DC'er
> 
> I'll post the Link from Tiffers Thread
> 
> http://www.etsy.com/shop/hydroquenchsystems?ref=top_trail



IDareT'sHair - I was gonna hit you up about this, but didn't want to be a pusha . My cart was at $66 after the discount, and I was bout to add more, but I got outta there!


----------



## Shay72

bajandoc86
And they have become more blatant IMO since President Obama. They have lost their ever loving minds....


----------



## Golden75

bronzebomb - I have a 1 y/o, untrained, overhyped, lovable male pit! He's beautiful but HAM!

@bajandic86 - yeah dem folks .  An old coworker of mine was bragging about how she got her bachelors at some random, unheard of online school.  Says to me you can get your bachelors too.  I said no I can't.  She says oh yes you can, this random, never heard of, still ain't heard of online school is great, blah. Me, blank stare, so I say, I don't think you can have 2 bachelors. Her shocked face, oh you have a bachelors? Uh yeah from a very well accredited college in NYC, so ZIP IT!  Hate how some assume we have no education & can't do nothing.


----------



## divachyk

IDareT'sHair said:
			
		

> @divachyk
> 
> Interesting that Pre/Nourish will be your only repurchases. Imma KIM (for now on this Line).erplexed



IDareT'sHair, I think my stash is full of good things but I am trying to purely focus on restocking on those things that are great if that makes sense. The were a few other items in the SDH line that were nice (good) but I view the Pre and Nourish as being great. I tried the items she first released but I haven't tried the newer items and those other items that were slightly reformulated since my trial pack she sent me. I will try those newer items at some point but for those things I have tried to date, Pre and Nourish are the only two things that made the cut.


----------



## Brownie518

Shay72 said:


> bajandoc86
> *And they have become more blatant IMO since President Obama. They have lost their ever loving minds....*



Yes, Shay! I absolutely agree. 

On another note...

I used up:
Shi Naturals Garlic conditioner
Claudie's Frappe
Pure Argan Oil

Shay72 - I thought of you when I saw those labels! I knew you would like them! 

curlyhersheygirl - great job using up stuff!  

bajandoc86 - Them folks there... Unfortunately, that kind of thing is all too common.


----------



## divachyk

Morning Ladies! We're up and at'em early attending the races. Hope you all have a great day. Until a little later......


----------



## Ltown

Good Morning ladies!

IDareT'sHair, i used the naturalle cleaner it was good didn't feel waxy.  I didn't used the dc it was a quick wash evening but i will try it out this weekend.  I put the rest of my trigger with megatek too.

divachyk, have fun!

Eisani, how's pudding?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72

I totally agree. I think things have gotten worse too since Obama. They stay tryna' get out of pocket. 

They make me sick.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ltown

Glad you had a chance to try it.  I'm always in the market for a good Cleansing Conditioner.

I'll be using that tomorrow.  I really liked the DC too.  The 1st (and only) time I used it, I Steamed with it.   Can't wait to use it again. 

I haven't tried the Moisture Creme yet tho'.


----------



## Eisani

Ltown hey! My pud is doing well, he's spending the day with me. Taking him to an alumni sponsored kids event later.


----------



## chebaby

chello ladies
im about to leave out but i had to tell yall about 2 new products i used last night.
ok so i mixed my GPB with egg and  wheat germ oil and left it on for an hour. rinsed and shampooed. then i used cd monoi mask. i actually really like that stuff. it has a silicon feel to it but it still made my hair  nice and soft. the problem  is after i straighten my hair for the first week my hair is too soft no matter how much protein i use. the flat iron bakes moisture in my hair so my hair becomes a big too soft frizz ball the first week.
so i decided to try cd chocolat conditioner since it has a good amount of protein in it. maaaaaannnnnn let me tell yall i think this is the best conditioner shes ever made. in my hand it feels so silky and slippy and when i put it on my hair it still has so much slip. but what i instantly noticed is that as soon as i put it on my curls started to come a live which is great cause nothing does that after i straighten.

what i dont like is the scent. its too  perfumey and it stays with you long after you rinse.
the monoi smells good though. they will both be a repurchase.

and i dont see no heat damage so i feel good.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My Claudie came today (I had something missing from my package) That arrived today.  So, I got a package. 

In other news............My Vitacost Order (teas) I ordered: Fenugreek, Saw Palmetto and Horsetail.

When I opened it, just Saw Palmetto was in the box. 

I wasn't charged for the other 2, but why wouldn't it say OOS?erplexed

I'm disappointed.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@chebaby

Hi Ms. Che! Was out getting a Pedi. The place I was at had DevaCurl. So, I know if I needed to get it close I could (or Ulta) of course.

Looking forward to doing my hair tomorrow. Are you still gone Bentonite/AVJ?

ETA:  Good Review on the Carol's Daughter.


----------



## bajandoc86

Hey ladies! How y'all doing?

I am having a great wash day.....that rhassoul clay treatment is the BIDNESS. Like no other conditioner so far compares. My hair has coils and curls popping all ova the place, its so soft and springy. 

That being said...I love me some products. I don't know how people can go the 'I only use 4 things in my hair' route. I love cracking open new jars and bottles. Trying new things. Smelling them yummeh products - things with chocolate, vanilla etc. Why would I wanna give up being a PJ?!?

NEVER!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Baggying with some Mega-Tek/Trigger.

I'll Co-Cleanse in the morning and Steam with Camille Rose Algae.


----------



## Golden75

Been stuck in the house waiting on fed ex.  I can't believe they deliver this late on a Saturday.  But why am I acting like I had something to do besides wait for this package?

Before you ask IDareT'sHair - it's just my replacement dr.dre headphones.  Them expensive thangs got nerve to fall apart.  I had to tell them someone died to get the replacement since I had no receipt  

Applied some trigga, moisturized with SD waterfalls & silky soft.

All did talk about clays, I think imma have to do that when these twists come out   loved the bentonite results.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75 

My little Nephew asked for some for his B-Day.  I'm glad I didn't spring for them.  

I looked at them and seriously considered it.  I'm glad I didn't.


----------



## Golden75

Glad I ain't pay either .  They fold, and they cracked which caused the pin to come out, and the ear was just dangling! 

I looked at a pair someone else had and it seems maybe they change the part to metal instead of plastic.  So hopefully that's what I'll get.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Golden75

I'm glad His Parents told me: "He doesn't need those".

_*hmp.  he shole did ask for some*_


----------



## Golden75

Vh1 is showing best of Yo MTV Raps!  Man the memories!


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair - I wouldn't recommend them, they ain't alladat!  And now everybody coming out with over priced headphones.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Golden75

Girl, I'm glad I didn't get them.

So, are you getting any Hydroquenchstuff?


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair - imma wait.  It sounds good & 25% is nice.  But I wouldn't use it anytime soon, so I'm showing restraint.  It's hard.  Can't wait to hear the reviews.  

Oh yeah and the flat rate ship. That's why I don't get how folks change $10+ for shipping, and others keep it low cost.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75

Lemme know if you get an answer on Shelf-Life for that Line.


----------



## chebaby

T, yea imma still do my hair tomorrow. It looks pretty good today I'm so surprised. It normally takes a week for it to bounce back.
I used Giovanni direct as a leave in under kckt and I love it.

Today I purchased cd chocolate conditioner and black vanilla smoothies.


----------



## Brownie518

chebaby - I totally agree with you on CD Chocolat scent. She needs to change that stat. I'll still be using it, though. 

Hey ladies!!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

Hi Ms. B!

You and Che chebaby ain't turnin' me into no CD Head.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> Hi Ms. B!
> 
> You and Che @chebaby ain't turnin' me into no CD Head.


IDareT'sHair

Hey, girl!!! 

 Yeah, I see you fightin it. On CD and SD....


----------



## Golden75

@IDareT'sHair - I will let you know!

So fed ex came at 7:51, I was like dang brother, why they got ya'll working so late on a Saturday? He said, I know, its too much. 

Oh but I am sooooo :heated: they sent me a cheaper model :heated: and the wire that control the volume don't work :heated: Let me find Dr/Dre FB and Twitter so I can let his arse have it! Crappy ish, market to uh, yeah, US, and cost a whole lotta dollas! :heated:
Gonna paint my toes, to help me relax


----------



## divachyk

Ltown, I priced a wireless keyboard - $66 for Apple and off brand varies by vendor. I will spring for the Apple keyboard in a few weeks, hopefully.

Golden75, I want some Beats but dang that makes me reconsider. Hope they sort things out. How's your dog?

Eisani, glad pudding is doing good.


----------



## divachyk

Stopped by a several BSS but didn't find anything I consider a must have. So far I have purchased several polishes (varies colors/brands on clearance) and clothes. Eisani, I decided to order my helmet instead of purchasing it here. The ones they are showcasing are display models but I prefer mine brand new.


----------



## Golden75

divachyk -  I am not having a good experience with this crap!  I sent the company an email, so I'll keep ya posted.  I am just so mad, that they send me cheaper crap, and the wire don't work.  

My dog seems to be doing ok.  He's knocked out right now


----------



## Brownie518

Those Beats headphones are bulls**t. Everyone I know with them has had to send them back after they broke in one way or another. Usually within the first month, too. Shoot, I'm good with my 14.95 JBuds from Amazon...


----------



## Golden75

Brownie518  I'm just glad I didn't spend the $ on them and s/o got a hook up .

But how you gonna replace with a different model . Different color, fine, but not model with a lower quality.

I don't think my SD moisturizing combo is moisturizing .  I need to read her site to see the usage.  My nape feels so dry this am.  Will moisturized with Dew.


----------



## Eisani

Morning ladies! Myy body is so sore and stiff. Between running behind my nephew and yard work, I'm hurting! I still haven't washed my hair 

We went to Lowe's yesterday to get a few things so I decided to browse for door mats. I get back there and they had a few 8x10 rugs marked down to the mid-hundreds, but there was one marked $14.99!!!!!! They had two more of the same rug marked down to $147. I had that sales lady bring me a cart so fast ! Then she asked if I wanted her to wheel it up to the front, I said "we'll take care of it." Boo said, "you aren't letting that out of your sight, are you?" You got that right!


----------



## Ltown

Good Morning ladies!

Its cool and raining here suppose to be like this all week so no rollers or straigth hair.

Today hair day poo, protein tx with dudley drc, dc with naturelle (thanks to IDareT'sHair) leavein, bun.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Eisani I lurve them kind of DEALS! Girl........that's the bomb.com

@Ltown Leave me a review on Naturelle. I steamed with it once and really liked it.

OT: Sitting here with a Coffee Pre-Poo (although I'm co-cleansing). I used my Homemade Coffee Oil and mixed it with some Jar of Joe.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Rinsed out my last drop of Enso Green Tea Cleansing Conditioner. 

That stuff smells deliciously amazing & it worked great too. I'm way sad. 

I have 1 8 ounce bottle left. *tis all*

Other than that, won't use up anything this wash day.

Will Wash again on Wednesday.


----------



## bronzebomb

Hey ladies!  I have been on a wig high this weekend.  I ordered & received 2 and made one!

Guess which one I made!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

bronzebomb

Very Nice!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Used Up:

1 Bottle of 90ct. Nioxin Vitamins *1 Back Up* Will use Country Life's Maxi-Maxi Hair
1 Jar of Claudie Hairline & Temple Balm Revitalizer *1 back up*


----------



## chebaby

chello ladies
ummmm its a dreary raining day and i feel like i could sleep all day long.

i have not done my hair yet. but im thinking after i do it ill just let it air dry and ill do a bun all week.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> chello ladies
> ummmm its a dreary raining day and i feel like i could sleep all day long.
> 
> i have not done my hair yet. but im thinking after i do it ill just let it air dry and ill do a bun all week.


 
@chebaby

Yo, Yo, Che What's Up Chelady?

Get Out that durn Bed and Get on that Hurr.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Yo, Yo, Che What's Up Chelady?
> 
> Get Out that durn Bed and Get on that Hurr.


hey T
girl im still in the bed aint even thinking about this hair of mine. but in a few i will make my bentonite mix and leave it on for about 20 minutes.

parking wars is on and you know thats my show its been so long since ive seen it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@chebaby

*cough* I'm in my bed too.... but I did get up early this am and do this little 2 Snaps of Hair.

I just got finished writing a Nasty CS email to Vitacost and asked for a refund on my Shipping. They sent a $3.00 box of tea here and cost me $4.99 for shipping. 

I would never had purchased the Tea(s), if I would have known my FULL Order wasn't going to be there. 

They should have told me the other Teas were OOS. I wouldn't have bought 1 box of something I already have.

That's a Rip-Off.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

I was watching TastiredB's Haul Videos.  They always make me feel like I'm not alone.

Watching her pull out 7, 8, 10,12 Jars of stuff.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> *cough* I'm in my bed too.... but I did get up early this am and do this little 2 Snaps of Hair.
> 
> I just got finished writing a Nasty CS email to Vitacost and asked for a refund on my Shipping. They sent a $3.00 box of tea here and cost me $4.99 for shipping.
> 
> I would never had purchased the Tea(s), if I would have known my FULL Order wasn't going to be there.
> 
> They should have told me the other Teas were OOS. I wouldn't have bought 1 box of something I already have.
> 
> That's a Rip-Off.


is it raining over there? thats why im in bed, cause its raining and that makes me lazy lol.

girl im glad you wrote that email they know they are wrong as two left shoes and i hate when stuff is OOS and they dont tell you.



IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> I was watching TastiredB's Haul Videos.  They always make me feel like I'm not alone.
> 
> Watching her pull out 7, 8, 10,12 Jars of stuff.


i like her hauls and her stash videos too that girl is crazy and i love it lol.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@chebaby

It looks dark, damp & cold. It's not raining tho'.

Yeah, that Girl is a mess. I watched her "Worst products of 2011" and it cracked me up.

She Clowned quite a few vendors (and they deserved it).

ETA:  I opened that Big Vitacost Box yesterday and had 1 Little Box of Tea in it.  My Face was "Broke"


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

I might use MopTop DC'er on Wednesday.  I'm trying to save that, because I don't know how/when I'll get another Jar. 

$42.00 ain't no joke.

I need to use it tho' since it's open.  Or...I might keep using CR Algae.  I used it under dryer today.  Plan to rotate it between Steam & Dryer.

When I rinsed, by hair was nice & soft, but I still did a quick Too Shea as a final rinse with it.

Right now I have:  MopTop, CR and Naturelle Grow DC'ers opened & used, so I need to rotate those.  And I have a Jar of HV Sitrinillah open too.

I didn't get an invoice back yet from BJ on my Whipped Ends.  _*hmp wonder why?*_


----------



## Angelinhell

I used up my design essentials moisture shampoo- replacing with nairobi shampoo
Used up my ion clarifying shampoo, need to repurchase
Used up my chi silk infusion- replacing with kuz revitalizing wax(as soon as beauty of new york has it back in stock)


----------



## divachyk

Race weekend is over. We're headed home. Off tomorrow and will love on my hair.

bronzebomb all three are pretty. Which did you make?
Eisani, I love those deals.
Golden75, hopefully the company does right by you.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> It looks dark, damp & cold. It's not raining tho'.
> 
> Yeah, that Girl is a mess. I watched her "Worst products of 2011" and it cracked me up.
> 
> She Clowned quite a few vendors (and they deserved it).
> 
> ETA:  I opened that Big Vitacost Box yesterday and had 1 Little Box of Tea in it.  My Face was "Broke"


i love weather like this. maybe because i like being in the house and up under family. i alkso prefer winter over summer

girl im mad they sent you a big box with 1 box of tea


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> I might use MopTop DC'er on Wednesday.  I'm trying to save that, because I don't know how/when I'll get another Jar.
> 
> $42.00 ain't no joke.
> 
> I need to use it tho' since it's open.  Or...I might keep using CR Algae.  I used it under dryer today.  Plan to rotate it between Steam & Dryer.
> 
> When I rinsed, by hair was nice & soft, but I still did a quick Too Shea as a final rinse with it.
> 
> Right now I have:  MopTop, CR and Naturelle Grow DC'ers opened & used, so I need to rotate those.  And I have a Jar of HV Sitrinillah open too.
> 
> I didn't get an invoice back yet from BJ on my Whipped Ends.  _*hmp wonder why?*_


i have to pull out the mop top too

imma use up the CR first. im on a cr kick right now. ill be using the cr milk for my bun tonight.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *girl im mad they sent you a big box with 1 box of tea*


 
@chebaby

Girl...Huge Box! I kept thinkin' "Man...this Box Shole Do Feel Light"


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> i have to pull out the mop top too
> 
> imma use up the CR first. im on a cr kick right now. ill be using the cr milk for my bun tonight.


 
@chebaby

Yeah, I really love CR Jansyn Moisture Max Conditioner and SOYlicious Conditioner. 

Too Bad they're 8 ounces (which means I won't be replacing them).erplexed


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Girl...Huge Box!  I kept thinkin' "Man...this Box Shole Do Feel Light"


thats a mess


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Yeah, I love that Jansyn Moisture Max Conditioner and SOYlicious Conditioner.
> 
> Too Bad they're 8 ounces (which means I won't be replacing them).erplexed


im glad you like them. imma get a bottle of both after i finish some other stuff.

i read somewhere that the soy can be a leave in.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *thats a mess*


 
chebaby

Chile...My Face was Twisted.....erplexed  To' Up!


----------



## natura87

Hiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!

Hello ladies. Just got off work and had dinner. I am about to do my hair because i am getting it braided tomorrow. 

I have 3 DC's that will be gone soon, my Mixed Silk, KBB and Shea Moisture DTM. I will probably finish the Curls conditioner tonight. Definite repurchase when its on sale.


----------



## natura87

The Hydroquench line looks nice. Is the sale still on?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

natura87

Hydroquenchsystems - Until the end of April


----------



## natura87

IDareT'sHair said:


> chebaby
> 
> I was watching TastiredB's Haul Videos.  They always make me feel like I'm not alone.
> 
> Watching her pull out 7, 8, 10,12 Jars of stuff.



TastiRedBone gets it in. Hey, at least she wont have a Qhemet situation with 10 or 11 backups.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

natura87

Ain't that the truff.  That's why being a PJ has it's advantages.  

You're never really completely out of anything.

And you ALWAYS have something to back it up with.


----------



## bronzebomb

Thanks!  & IDareT'sHair divachyk #3




i am going to use #2 when I wear hats!  I realized that my natural hair is to big for hats.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

bronzebomb

You did a great job and they look nice on you.


----------



## divachyk

IDareT'sHair said:
			
		

> bronzebomb
> 
> You did a great job and they look nice on you.



I second that bronzebomb


----------



## Brownie518

Hey, ladies! Just stopping in to say Hi and see what ya'll doin. 

It was chilly and rainy today. I loved it. I prefer winter over summer, too chebaby
I can't stand all that heat and humidity! 

I used up a Hairitage Soft & Creamy Macadamia, 1 back up.


----------



## Golden75

What up Chicas!    I swear it's a problem.  I may, may be bite on the Hydorquench, 25% is no laughing matter.

IDareT'sHair - shelf life is 6-8 months. She said her presevatives are derived from plant acid and after a long period of time the acids natually ferment and could change the texture of the product.  Product can still be used if sealed tightly in a cool dry place.  My closet is perfect for that


----------



## mkd

bronzebomb, those wigs look really nice!


----------



## SimJam

Hay ladies, Im back at work after being off for 2 weeks and my brain ust wont work ... and I want to sleep 

anyhoo....

finished a HV Sitrinillah

Yesterday I did a rhassoul clay/terressentials DC/cleanse and OMG my hair loved it !!!! used 2 tsp rhassoul clay mixed with aloe vera juice and 2 tbs of terressentials

next time I will just do the rhassoul clay to see if my hair loves it by itself. definitely prefer this to bentonite clay.


----------



## Eisani

Who in da hell left the gate open?

Ask me if I've washed this head yet... . I have been busy with other things, but I really need to tackle this hair, my scalp is tender.


----------



## Eisani

40% off Pura. I'm about to get more Murumuru and Sapote


----------



## SimJam

^^^^

oooh I was coming in here to post about that sale

Imma get some more murumuru and try the sapote and maybe another cupachu *sorry cupuacu* Imma learn to spell this mess one day


----------



## bajandoc86

SimJam hey girlie! I bought my rhassoul on amazon. for like 24 bucks I think.

My mix was with marshmallow and burdock root tea, aloe vera juice and a splash of coconut oil infused with cinnamon. This stuff was the bomb.com.


----------



## SimJam

bajandoc86 said:


> @SimJam hey girlie! I bought my rhassoul on amazon. for like 24 bucks I think.
> 
> My mix was with marshmallow and burdock root tea, aloe vera juice and a splash of coconut oil infused with cinnamon. This stuff was the bomb.com.



ooooh that sounds yummy

check out camden grey website, their rhassoul clay is reasonable 7.50/lb


----------



## natura87

I dont need anything from Pura, although 40% is crazy good!!!


----------



## Golden75

I was about to post about Pura too.


----------



## divachyk

Hey Ladies! I'm tired and sleepy although I've slept all day. Looks like hair day will have to be tomorrow. 40% off Pura is tempting. I haven't used the items I purchased previously to know if it's a go or no-go. Decisions.


----------



## chebaby

chello ladies and lurkers lol
today i used the rest of my jasmines shea rinse and finger detangled. i didnt do my hair last night maybe ill do it this weekend.
i also used CR curl milk and my hair is really soft it also has a nice amount of slip. tonight i will moisturize with CR moisture butter and bun for the next 2-3 days.


----------



## Ltown

Hello Ladies!

bronzebomb, stop showing off You look cute!

IDareT'sHair, naturelle dc was good, not the bomb.com but it gets the job done. It probably works better under dryer like it said to do 

So everyone got that Pura email, that is good deal none for me.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ltown

I agree.  It's nice & it gets the job done.  I've had better and I've had worse.

Definitely.

Worked really good with Steam.  I'll have to try it under the dryer as well. (Thanks for that because I didn't read the directions)  SMH.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

Hey Ms. Che-Lady Gell-O Head!

Got my Invoice from BJ = 4 Hairveda Whipped Ends Creme


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Hey Ms. Che-Lady Gell-O Head!
> 
> Got my Invoice from BJ = 4 Hairveda Whipped Ends Creme


 hey T.
4 whipped ends? yo hurr gonna be nice and moist this summer

ummmm i just noticed kbb has a new deep treatment out


----------



## chebaby

ok i went bck and read the ingredients for the kbb "secret weapon" treatment and i read the directions where it states to "melt" the product in your hands. based off of what i read im gonna assume this product is just like the ojon treatment.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

Yeah, Girl, they were on Sale for $6.49 or something like that, and I never buy 1 thing. (Or at least I try not to) and 4 sounded like a good number.

That KBB Treatment sounds good.  I LURVES some treatments. *smacks lips*

Are you getting any Pura?  That 40% is good, but I spent that with HV.

I probably woulda' gotten some Murumuru and maybe a jar or 2 of Capuaca Butter.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

Hey Che!

I think that Masque should be like at an Introductory Price like $12.50 Just to Launch it on a First Come/First Serve.

Don't You?  There should be an "Introductory Price"

There is No Incentive for me to shell out $25.00 on this stuff.erplexed  (Even tho' it's in a Hot Pank Jar).


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Hey divas  It's been a min since I've been on ; I missed y'all.

I'm passing ( I think  ) on purabody 'cuz I'm hoping for a DB, MD & trigger sale.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl

Hi Ms. Curly!  You know Claudie is having a Mother's Day Sale too, and launching her New Coffee Line too.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Hey Che!
> 
> I think that Masque should be like at an Introductory Price like $12.50 Just to Launch it on a First Come/First Serve.
> 
> Don't You? There should be an "Introductory Price"
> 
> There is No Incentive for me to shell out $25.00 on this stuff.erplexed (Even tho' it's in a Hot Pank Jar).


 i agree thats a lot of money for something ive never tried before.
at least i know i love the luscious mask already.

and i think its funny how she just put the products on the site and aint introduce it or nothing she was just like here it go......


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Yeah, Girl, they were on Sale for $6.49 or something like that, and I never buy 1 thing. (Or at least I try not to) and *4 sounded like a good number.*
> 
> That KBB Treatment sounds good. I LURVES some treatments. **smacks lips**
> 
> Are you getting any Pura? That 40% is good, but I spent that with HV.
> 
> I probably woulda' gotten some Murumuru and maybe a jar or 2 of Capuaca Butter.


 the bolded has me rollin

40% is good but i aint getting nothing. i just started using my murumuru and havent even touched the sapote yet so im good.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> curlyhersheygirl
> 
> Hi Ms. Curly!  You know Claudie is having a Mother's Day Sale too, and launching her New Coffee Line too.



IDareT'sHair I didn't know that. I guess I'll have to pass on BASK as well. Decisions decisions


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *i agree thats a lot of money for something ive never tried before.*
> at least i know i love the luscious mask already.
> 
> and i think its funny how *she just put the products on the site and aint introduce it or nothing she was just like here it go......*


 
chebaby

Exxxxactly.  Ain't said:  "Who Dis Is & What Dis Can Do"



chebaby said:


> the bolded has me rollin
> 
> *40% is good but i aint getting nothing. i just started using my murumuru and havent even touched the sapote yet so im good.*


 
chebaby

Yeah, I'd like to get some Pura Lotions and an oil or 2, but Imma pass_ *le sigh*_

My Original List was:

Hairveda Whipped Ends (got it)
Trigger
Deva No Poo (got it)
AveYou 
Sage

*I'd like to get some SSI (maybe) if there is a Sale*


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> @IDareT'sHair I didn't know that. I guess I'll have to pass on BASK as well. Decisions decisions


 
curlyhersheygirl

You proabably missed my Post.  It's a few pages back.  Yep. Yep.  She's having a Sale and Launching the New Coffee Line.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

IDareT'sHair said:


> *According to Claudie:*
> 
> *The New Claudie Line will Launch in time for Mother's Day (or a week before the MD Sale)*


 
curlyhersheygirl


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> curlyhersheygirl
> 
> You proabably missed my Post.  It's a few pages back.  Yep. Yep.  She's having a Sale and Launching the New Coffee Line.



IDareT'sHair I sure missed that. I can't wait to see what the new line will contain and I need to re-up on a few staples so my list maybe longer than I thought


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl

Yeah, I'm still not sure what I'm getting (if anything).  

I really don't n-e-e-d anything.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> curlyhersheygirl
> 
> Yeah, I'm still not sure what I'm getting (if anything).
> 
> *I really don't n-e-e-d anything.*



IDareT'sHair You preachin' to the choir


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl

Gone & Sang Chile!

I need to stay so far up in this Stash until BF........

(And Curly that's real talk)....


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> curlyhersheygirl
> 
> Gone & Sang Chile!
> 
> *I need to stay so far up in this Stash until BF.*.......
> 
> (And Curly that's real talk)....



IDareT'sHair Same here. Especially since DD decided to wear her hair straight more often I need to scale back on how much I purchase and re-evaluate what I need. Not to mention all those shipping fees from different vendors


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl

That shipping makes me 'ill'.

Yeah Curly, we really need to help each other. 

I know, I won't be doing much haulin' for Mother's Day. But I'd like to have:

2 16 ounce SSI Avocado's
1 16 ounce Trigger

*and that's all I can really think of* Everything else will just be a Gimme.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl

I am overwhelmed by all that MD I bought. 


Totally Overwhelmed.   

I need to get back to that.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair The conditioners I can handle but all the butters, creams, lotions pomades, gels, puddings and custards  I have WAY too many of those and I know I won't finish them all.


----------



## natura87

I am passing on the Pura becuase I have way too much of it as it is. I hauled in December and that should hold me over until the end of the summer at least. Now if it were 40% off of Bask or Little Penguins.. I'd go HAM.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl

I Agree.  I just have too much of everything.

natura87

I still haven't checked out Little Penguins.  *i need to do that*


----------



## natura87

curlyhersheygirl said:


> IDareT'sHair Same here. Especially since DD decided to wear her hair straight more often I need to scale back on how much I purchase and re-evaluate what I need. *Not to mention all those shipping fees from different vendors :nono*:



This is why I try to get free shipping as often as I can,and if it isnt free I try to keepit around 5 dollars. I love flat rate shipping. Basks shipping is 5, Sage is about 7.50 for me, Aveyou's is 1 dollar when over 50.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl

When it gets/stays Hot out, I may try to up my wash days to 3x per week. 

I wonder if my Hair can take all that manipulation.

natura87

I took shipping costs in consideration when I bought that Hydroquench too, since it was fairly cheap.

And BJ moved to Flat-Rate and ya'll know I STANS for Hairveda.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

natura87 said:


> This is why I try to get free shipping as often as I can,and if it isnt free I try to keepit around 5 dollars. I love flat rate shipping. Basks shipping is 5, Sage is about 7.50 for me, Aveyou's is 1 dollar when over 50.



natura87 That's why I'm re-evaluating my staples and scaling back on vendors.


----------



## natura87

IDareT'sHair said:


> curlyhersheygirl
> 
> I Agree.  I just have too much of everything.
> 
> natura87
> 
> I still haven't checked out Little Penguins.  *i need to do that*



I havent either but at 40 % off I would go HAM. I might this week, who knows.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl

And it's getting easier & easier for me to back a Sale out if I see that the Discount is cheaper than Shipping Costs.

Also, Marie Dean is $5.00 Flat Rate, which makes her stuff appealing.  

Although, right nah, I don't want to see no' mo' Marie Dean!  Jimmy Dean OR Paula Dean!

*Lawd Help*


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Shay72 @curlyhersheygirl @natura87 (Errrrrrrbody ELSE)

How often are ya'll doing your hair? How many days per week?

Shay, aren't you Daily?


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair

I do my hair 2x a week.


----------



## natura87

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Shay72 @curlyhersheygirl @natura87 (Errrrrrrbody ELSE)
> 
> How often are ya'll doing your hair? How many days per week?
> 
> Shay, aren't you Daily?



Whenever I feel like it. I dont have a set schedule I just wash when I feel the need to. 

Oddly enough I love the Shea Moisture Moisture Retention poo and I'm running through it like conditioner. It is an OTG staple cuz i can get it from Walgreens and Target.


----------



## natura87

I'm looking at Bobeam and Chagrin Valley like I need something...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Dupicate Post


----------



## IDareT'sHair

natura87

That Bobeam gets Good Reviews.  I have something in my "Favorites" from Bobeam, but it isn't a Shampoo Bar.

I can't remember what it is?  Maybe some kind of Butter (that I don't need).


----------



## divachyk

curlyhersheygirl said:


> @IDareT'sHair The conditioners I can handle but all the butters, creams, lotions pomades, gels, puddings and custards  I have WAY too many of those and I know I won't finish them all.


curlyhersheygirl, I have a ton of sealers and really need to stay away from those. I am overflowing in that category.



natura87 said:


> I am passing on the Pura becuase I have way too much of it as it is. I hauled in December and that should hold me over until the end of the summer at least. Now if it were 40% off of Bask or Little Penguins.. I'd go HAM.


natura87, I must have missed the Little Penguins review as I've never heard of it.



IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> 
> And it's getting easier & easier for me to back a Sale out if I see that the Discount is cheaper than Shipping Costs.
> 
> Also, Marie Dean is $5.00 Flat Rate, which makes her stuff appealing.
> 
> Although, right nah, I don't want to see no' mo*' Marie Dean!  Jimmy Dean OR Paula Dean!*
> 
> *Lawd Help*


IDareT'sHair, 




IDareT'sHair said:


> @Shay72 @curlyhersheygirl @natura87 (Errrrrrrbody ELSE)
> 
> How often are ya'll doing your hair? How many days per week?
> 
> Shay, aren't you Daily?


IDareT'sHair - it varies based on my schedule and my hair's health.
Typically:
1x week when I'm less than 5 weeks post
2x weekly when I'm 5 weeks post+


----------



## Shay72

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Shay72 @curlyhersheygirl @natura87 (Errrrrrrbody ELSE)
> 
> How often are ya'll doing your hair? How many days per week?
> 
> Shay, aren't you Daily?


3x/wk--2 cowashes and 1 full out wash day


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@divachyk

Nice Schedule. 

I need to be looking for ideas from you & @Brownie518 (instead of Natcha-Head's). 

I know Nix08 does her Relaxed Hair Daily.

I'll have to give 3x a week some thought. It might not be too bad, but awfully time consuming.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Shay72

I have a Vitacost Cart locked & loaded with:

23.5 ounce Pure Organic Agave Nectar
1 4 ounce Pure Emu Oil

*Not sure if Imma get it*


----------



## divachyk

IDareT'sHair said:


> @divachyk
> 
> Nice Schedule.
> 
> I need to be looking for ideas from you & @Brownie518 (instead of Natcha-Head's).
> 
> I know Nix08 does her Relaxed Hair Daily.
> 
> I'll have to give 3x a week some thought. It might not be too bad, but awfully time consuming.



IDareT'sHair - I tried doing my hair several times a week but it was time consuming and it wasn't good for my hair mainly because it was too much manipulation. 

I retained more in 2010 with doing my hair 1x weekly than 2011 when I increased it to 2x weekly. I've adopted a hybrid approach for 2012 with allowing my ng to determine the frequency be it 1x or 2x weekly. 

How often are you doing your hair right now? I'd be bald if I did my hair every day like Nix08. Plus, I don't have the patience for alladat.


----------



## Shay72

IDareT'sHair said:


> @divachyk
> 
> Nice Schedule.
> 
> I need to be looking for ideas from you & @Brownie518 (instead of Natcha-Head's).
> 
> I know Nix08 does her Relaxed Hair Daily.
> 
> I'll have to give 3x a week some thought. It might not be too bad, but *awfully time consuming*.


This depends on what you need to do. You know I cowash and go. Let it airdry throughout the day. When I was relaxed & when I was transitioning I would wet bun. So cowashing days are my easiest. Full out wash day is time consuming although I've cut that process down a bit too.


----------



## Eisani

IDareT'sHair said:


> curlyhersheygirl
> 
> I Agree.  I just have too much of everything.
> 
> natura87
> 
> *I still haven't checked out Little Penguins*.   *i need to do that*



I keep meaning to do the bolded as well. I really don't need to purchase anything either. I kind of promised dd I wouldn't buy hair products for 6 months after she called me a hair hoarder .


----------



## IDareT'sHair

divachyk

Right now I'm 2x per week.

I'll have to give it some thought.

Once it heats up...I'll have to figure it out.  Because I'll still be under this Durn Wig.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Eisani said:


> I keep meaning to do the bolded as well. I really don't need to purchase anything either. I kind of promised dd I wouldn't buy hair products for 6 months *after she called me a hair hoarder *.


 

@Eisani

I'm glad she's ova' therrah with you! And not ova' herrah.

Back in the day: *Fab* called me one too.....

We're Not tho.

Truthfully Speaking...I should go until BF.


----------



## divachyk

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Shay72
> 
> I have a Vitacost Cart locked & loaded with:
> 
> 23.5 ounce Pure Organic Agave Nectar
> 1 4 ounce Pure Emu Oil
> 
> *Not sure if Imma get it*



I previously mentioned that I seen agave nectar at Walmart. I had it in my cart but chickened out. I might give it a shot when the temps are stable and hot. We had a cool front to push through and it's chilly right now.

The oils/GAs I intend to purchase when I'm due to replenish stock is -- Emu, Trigger and Gleau.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

divachyk

Yeah, I had a bottle of Agave in my hand back Dec/Jan, but put it back on the Shelf and Grabbed some Grapeseed Oil instead got out.

I still haven't used the Grapeseed Oil yet.  I've had it before and it's nice & light.


----------



## natura87

Eisani said:


> I keep meaning to do the bolded as well. I really don't need to purchase anything either. I kind of promised dd I wouldn't buy hair products for 6 months after she called me a hair hoarder .



I dont consider it hoarding...I'm just prepared for a hairpocalypse.


----------



## divachyk

@Shay72, I envy your skill. I wish I could just do my hair and go. I feel that my low porosity tangle prone hair challenges me to the point where I'm unable to have those quick wash days. When air drying, I have to constantly separate the hair to ensure it doesn't tangle up. I'm working on improving my pace and the ability to air dry with luscious, soft results. My low porosity causes my hair to air dry coarse and dry if I don't use the right product combo. My hair prefers heat (rollersetting) but that takes forever! 



IDareT'sHair said:


> @divachyk
> 
> Right now I'm 2x per week.
> 
> I'll have to give it some thought.
> 
> Once it heats up...I'll have to figure it out.  Because I'll still be under this Durn Wig.



@IDareT'sHair, are you able to go through your regi with limited manipulation? I have yet to develop this skill so doing multiple sessions throughout the week is not the best for my hair.


----------



## Shay72

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Shay72
> 
> I have a Vitacost Cart locked & loaded with:
> 
> 23.5 ounce Pure Organic Agave Nectar
> 1 4 ounce Pure Emu Oil
> 
> *Not sure if Imma get it*


Lemme go look. I can get Agave Nectar at the grocery store though. I want to compare the prices bc I plan to use this a lot .


----------



## IDareT'sHair

*Afroveda = 25% on all DOSHA Sets.* 

Order by May 3rd receive it in time for Mother's Day.

Now why you gotta buy a Set?erplexed


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72 said:


> *Lemme go look. I can get Agave Nectar at the grocery store though. I want to compare the prices bc I plan to use this a lot *.


 

Shay72

Lemme know what you think about Vitacost price(s) on that Agave Nectar.

My Grocer had it like $6.99 for like 8 ounces or something like that.


----------



## divachyk

IDareT'sHair said:


> @divachyk
> 
> Yeah, I had a bottle of Agave in my hand back Dec/Jan, but put it back on the Shelf and Grabbed some Grapeseed Oil instead got out.
> 
> I still haven't used the Grapeseed Oil yet.  I've had it before and it's nice & light.


IDareT'sHair, I have grapseed and jojoba. I think both are too light for my hair so I now use them on my body. I really like them for that purpose.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

divachyk

Yeah, both are Super Light.  I wanted to cry when I ran out of Jojoba tho'.


----------



## Shay72

divachyk
See I have a built in hairstyle--curly hair. Otherwise I would be in trouble too. If I hate how it looks I do a puff or two low buns. I'm an accessories queen so I always have some accessory in my hair too. I do have to be careful because my hair is tightly coiled. Which means I detangle daily in the shower. Even the days I don't cowash. I also can not wear my hair loose at night or it will dread up so I feel you.


----------



## Golden75

Le sigh,  I dunno what imma do bout this no buy I put myself on .  I think I'll still get DB, but I'm trying to determine if anything from HQ will work for me while in twists/braids.

I dunno what to do, but I have a feeling imma break  I just feel like I need some thing!  I have reverted to my college days of being a shopaholic 

I've been called a hoarder a few times too.  But ain't nobody saying nothing when I start handing out free product .

So my mom tried the Pura DC.  She said she was  expecting a lovely chocolate smell and nothing!  i asked her if she rinsed it out  she stopped and thought for a minute & said she don't remember.  I explained it's a DC, she said it said apply to wet hair and that's it.  I think she just stopped reading


----------



## Eisani

Just massaged some coconut oil onto my scalp. Dats it and dats all . I'm lazy.


----------



## divachyk

Been moisturizing with Kyra's Mango and enjoying it. The 40% tempted me to pull out my Pura Sapote Lotion. I applied it to dry hair as my daily moisturizer. Sealed with a blend of wheat germ, hemp and evoo. My hair feels good.


----------



## Ltown

IDareT'sHair said:


> @divachyk
> 
> Nice Schedule.
> 
> I need to be looking for ideas from you & @Brownie518 (instead of Natcha-Head's).
> 
> I know Nix08 does her Relaxed Hair Daily.
> 
> I'll have to give 3x a week some thought. It might not be too bad, but awfully time consuming.





divachyk said:


> IDareT'sHair - I tried doing my hair several times a week but it was time consuming and it wasn't good for my hair mainly because it was too much manipulation.
> 
> I retained more in 2010 with doing my hair 1x weekly than 2011 when I increased it to 2x weekly. I've adopted a hybrid approach for 2012 with allowing my ng to determine the frequency be it 1x or 2x weekly.
> 
> How often are you doing your hair right now? I'd be bald if I did my hair every day like Nix08. Plus, I don't have the patience for alladat.




Good morning!

Now hold up IDareT'sHair, i know you ain't talkin about us natural

I think divachyk, is right on retaining by doing less.  Growth varies with everyone of course.   When i was relax that once a week worked because i didn't use alot of products.  Being natural, more frizz, dryer and because i'm wearing more hair styles curly, bun, straight i find doing my hair twice a week reduce the frizz and allow me the flexibility.  I workout out everyday and head sweat like stupid crazy so thats another reason i'm doing my hair twice.


----------



## Golden75

No Buy is broken   Just hit paynah on the HQ . I got the 3 pc moisture pack (greaseless moisture & 5 Day Butter), Lime Oil Butter , repair mask, deep conditioner.  5 products in total, for $53 including shippind and everything is 8oz or better.  How could I pass this up?

I wanted the gel and Coco Lime Cleanser, but if I like these I can get those another time.


----------



## divachyk

Golden75 said:
			
		

> No Buy is broken   Just hit paynah on the HQ . I got the 3 pc moisture pack (greaseless moisture & 5 Day Butter), Lime Oil Butter , repair mask, deep conditioner.  5 products in total, for $53 including shippind and everything is 8oz or better.  How could I pass this up?
> 
> I wanted the gel and Coco Lime Cleanser, but if I like these I can get those another time.



Great deal Golden75.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Hey Ladies.

Massaging in Mega-Tek & Strong Roots Nourishing Pomade (Etsy/Njoi).


----------



## chebaby

chello ladies
so last night i ordered that new treatment from kbb. i hope it gets here soon cause shes going to the atlanta hair show this weekend so she better ship my stuff before she leaves.

also last night i misted my hair with aloe juice and moisturized my ends with CR moisture butter.  my bun feels crunchy. i know its not the butter cause i used the butter before with n o problems so i can only assume its the aloe juice.

so tonight i will mist with greg juice and remoisturize with CR butter. and continue to bun. 
ill cleanse with deva no poo tomorrow night and condition with something and then bun or wash and go.


----------



## divachyk

It's taking all that I have in me to do my hair but I'm about to go do something to this hea' head of mine. BBL to chat.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

Hi Ms. Che-Lady!

I've been tryna' scope out some Old Mega-Tek, since they changed the Bottles & listed the ingredients differently (although the Manufacturer swears it's the same) yeah. yeah. yeah.

I should do like *Fab* and buy a Gallon.

I'm doing my Hair tomorrow too. 

I think I'll
PrePoo with my Homemade Coffee Creme/Oil Stuff (under plastic cap)
Conditioner Cleanse with Naturelle Grow Herbal Cleanser
Steam with Marie Dean's Calendua & Chammomile DC'er over Coffee
Rinse
Do a ACV Rinse and an Herbal Tea Rinse
Dry under dryer

I was gone use MopTop, but I've been gettin' down with the MT lately, so I better use something Moisturizing instead of Protein.  I thought about maybe even KBB.  I have a few Jars of that.

I'm excited about you tryin' the new Treatment.  Kern 'nem know they got you Che.


----------



## divachyk

Okay so tonight I've --- 
-shampooed with CON Argan
-protein treated with Ion Effective Care
-wet detangled with V05 MM
-currently DCing (with steam) with Enso Naturals Cacao Curl Recovery Deep Conditioning Treatment. This is my first time using this. Been in my stash for a while but never used it. Really like the thickness and how it smoothed into my hair. I hope I like this stuff because I have two big jars of it.
-ETA: will do a ponytail rollerset when I wash the DC out


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Hi Ms. Che-Lady!
> 
> I've been tryna' scope out some Old Mega-Tek, since they changed the Bottles & listed the ingredients differently* (although the Manufacturer swears it's the same) yeah. yeah. yeah*.
> 
> I should do like *Fab* and buy a Gallon.
> 
> I'm doing my Hair tomorrow too.
> 
> I think I'll
> PrePoo with my Homemade Coffee Creme/Oil Stuff (under plastic cap)
> Conditioner Cleanse with Naturelle Grow Herbal Cleanser
> Steam with Marie Dean's Calendua & Chammomile DC'er over Coffee
> Rinse
> Do a ACV Rinse and an Herbal Tea Rinse
> Dry under dryer
> 
> I was gone use MopTop, but I've been gettin' down with the MT lately, so I better use something Moisturizing instead of Protein. I thought about maybe even KBB. I have a few Jars of that.
> 
> I'm excited about you tryin' the new Treatment. Kern 'nem know they got you Che.


 dont you hate when they lie like that? they try to play us like a fool. they know they changed the formula

your regi sounds good


----------



## Shay72

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Shay72
> 
> Lemme know what you think about Vitacost price(s) on that Agave Nectar.
> 
> My Grocer had it like $6.99 for like 8 ounces or something like that.


I will be going to the store this weekend so I will let you know.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

divachyk

I still have a 16 ounce Jar of the Enso Cacao Deep Recovery.  And 2 8 ounce Jars of the *Seabuckthorn DC'er = 16 ounces. (Haven't tried the Sea Buckthorn yet).

IMO the Cacao DR It's the Bees Knees for Steaming.  Nice & thick and rinses clean.

_*pours out some conditioner for EN*_


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72

I got a response from Vitacost.  They said they get Shipments from various Suppliers and my Fenugreek and Horsetail should be coming in another Shipment.

I shoulda' asked, if I will be charged $4.99 per shipment.  Lemme go do that right now.....

I want to order that Agave Nectar from them, but so far, I'm leery of how they operate.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Hey ladies. I used the last of my QB CTDG today; will restock when the site re-opens.

divachyk and IDareT'sHair Don't remind me about Enso


----------



## Ltown

Hey ladies!

I can't believe no one buying pura at 40%, i'm overstock.com i made ayurveda tea mix will use that as a spray.  I use up hv cocasta finally, i will use vatika since its warmer.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ltown

Funny thing you should mention that:  I was just out in my Stash.  

I have like 2 Pura Oils, 3 Murumuru Lotions and a Coupla' Chocolate Smoothies.erplexed

I don't need/want no more Pura (right nah).

OT:  I kept saying I wanted more SSI Avocado *don't need any of that either*  

If they had a Sale, I'd probably get 2 16 ounce Okra's.....OR Nothin'.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl

So, Curly, you can wait to replace your CTDG until they re-open?


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair I sure can I have so many MD DC's to start testing so it's no biggie.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl

I'm sure you do Ms. Curly!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Recap on the Pura Oils.  It's actually 3

2 Brazil Loc
1 Sapote


----------



## Golden75

Yeah don't need no Pura. I think I have 3 DC's, 2 MM, 2 SL, 2 BL.  I'm good.

I'm good on errythang actually.  I need to get out these kinkies so I can start diggin in da stash.  

Gotta check my tub, it's draining slow.  Waiting for the water to go down so I can put some stuff down the drain, then I'm going to lala land!

Oh dayum, forgot about 2-3 sapote oils  def don't need no Pura.  That's the only product I have back ups for


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Golden75 How many packs did you use?


----------



## Brownie518

Hey, ya'll
I'm here at work, last night for the week. Our servers are down worldwide so it is UGLY in here. 
Anyway, my Claudie's came the other day. She's such a sweetie, always does me right!! I need some sales, I'm ready to get down...


----------



## Brownie518

Ltown said:


> Hey ladies!
> 
> *I can't believe no one buying pura at 40%*, i'm overstock.com i made ayurveda tea mix will use that as a spray.  I use up hv cocasta finally, i will use vatika since its warmer.



Ltown - I was thinking the same thing. That 40%...I wish it was 40% for Hairveda or SSI or Shi Naturals or Claudie or b.a.s.k.


----------



## Golden75

curlyhersheygirl said:
			
		

> Golden75 How many packs did you use?



curlyhersheygirl - I cut my packs in 1/2, so I would say maybe 2 & possibly a lil from a 3rd.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *I need some sales, I'm ready to get down...*


 


Brownie518 said:


> *That 40%...I wish it was 40% for Hairveda or SSI or Shi Naturals or Claudie or b.a.s.k.*


 
Brownie518

Gurl...You Stay Ready to Get Down with the Get Down.

For me it would be 40% for:  Claudie, Darcy's, Kyra, SSI, TRIGGA!!!!!!!!


----------



## Golden75

You ain't Neva lied Brownie518 - or Darcy's, CJ, Oyin.  Something I need right now.  I guess we all overloaded on Pura.  They do have good sales .  Ain't too many throwing her type of discounts & deals.  

Mess around I might get some Pura on GP


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @divachyk
> 
> Nice Schedule.
> 
> I need to be looking for ideas from you & @Brownie518 (instead of Natcha-Head's).
> 
> I know Nix08 does her Relaxed Hair Daily.
> 
> I'll have to give 3x a week some thought. It might not be too bad, but awfully time consuming.



IDareT'sHair

I still do my hair 2x a week. The day after my last day of work and the day before I start my work week.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Golden75 said:


> curlyhersheygirl - I cut my packs in 1/2, so I would say maybe 2 & possibly a lil from a 3rd.



Golden75 OK great so I should be good with the 3 packs I have. Thanks


----------



## IDareT'sHair

IDareT'sHair said:


> *2 Brazil Loc*
> *1 Sapote*


 
I went & pulled these out.  Time to Start using them. And try to use them up.


----------



## Golden75

I'm thirsty to see my hair.  I might take one twist out, moisturize it, seal it, rub it, & play with it, then twist back up


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair Your list + AveYou with 40% would set me straight


----------



## Golden75

curlyhersheygirl said:
			
		

> Golden75 OK great so I should be good with the 3 packs I have. Thanks



curlyhersheygirl - which hair are you using? I used Marley Braid


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Golden75 Nafy spring twist


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair -  I been thinking bout pulling out the Pura too.  Maybe I'll use the BL.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Golden75

There's alot of stuff I need to be pullin' out right about nah.

Imma stay up in it. And try to get things in order.

I looked at my CJ Stash tonight and.......SMH.

_*tis all imma say*_


----------



## Golden75

curlyhersheygirl said:
			
		

> Golden75 Nafy spring twist



curlyhersheygirl - did u find any good tutorials? You should be good with 3, but you know just in case do your perimeter first, so if u run out you can scoop it up to a ponytail til you get more.  I don't think you cut that hair right?

I need to use my Nafy. I was waiting til it got warmer since its so light


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair - I need to get cj stylers then I'm good on that.  I honestly forgot I had cj in the stash. Help me


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Golden75 I believe you can cut it. I saw a few tutorials on YT so I'm set on the technique. I wasn't sure if 3 packs would be enough though since I'll just be cutting them in 2; I may just order another 3 packs just to be on the safe side.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Golden75

Yeah, I was out there tonight doing a quick assessment of the Damage. 

Yep. *cough* It was quite Ugly.  

But at least I know what I'm working with.erplexed

I need to KIM until BF (But I know I won't) So I ain't even gone lie.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Golden75 & IDareT'sHair I just started making a dent in my CJ stash. The upside is that it's mostly conditioners, the downside is that I have at least 20


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> I just started making a dent in my CJ stash. The upside is that it's mostly conditioners, the downside is that *I have at least 20 *


 
curlyhersheygirl

I'm about right there too Curly.


----------



## Golden75

curlyhersheygirl - cool.  I hope the install goes well.  When are you doing it?

IDareT'sHair -  I done lied so many times   I know I'm good til BF. I need to get all up in this here stash.  I just want DB to be there too  and some Oyin .  

Original Moxie 10% off for MD.  Now that chick know her ish cost too much and she can come better than that!


----------



## Golden75

curlyhersheygirl said:
			
		

> Golden75 & IDareT'sHair I just started making a dent in my CJ stash. The upside is that it's mostly conditioners, the downside is that I have at least 20



curlyhersheygirl -  wow!  But I'm jelly!


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair said:
			
		

> curlyhersheygirl
> 
> I'm about right there too Curly.



IDareT'sHair - oh my


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair It's nauseating everytime I look in all my closets and containers  I need to use up at least 50% of my entire stash by year end.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75

Never purchased any Original Moxie.  Someone pm'ed me about that Line a while back.

10% Pffft.  She need to quit playin'.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Golden75 I'm doing it after the 4th just before we leave for Trinidad.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *It's nauseating everytime I look in all my closets and containers * I need to use up at least 50% of my entire stash by year end.


 
@curlyhersheygirl

I'm glad most of that mess is in the Garage or I'd be in Tears.  

Quite a bit of it is in the Fridge tho' and that makes me sick. (Especially when I'm _Hongry_) *as LaColocha use to say* And staring at some Durn Deep Conditioners.

I know what you mean about using up Fiddy%. 

That box I sent to the Young Lady in the Military was 22 lbs.

Alot of Dupes. Glad it's gone away from Here!


----------



## divachyk

IDareT'sHair, I really liked the thickness of the Cacao conditioner. Hair felt great after steaming but had no slip upon rinsing. I clarified and now have Kenra on - my go to when all else fails. I should have clarified before using Enso to get a feel for what it's really capable of but I didn't think of it. I'm not chalking it up as a loss just yet since I didn't clarify before using it.

Sorry to bring up old memories curlyhersheygirl. 

Golden75 and Ltown, I'm not overly stocked with Pura. I had planned to rollerset but since that's a no-go, I will try Pura as my LI for air drying. I'm on the hunt for good wash day LIs for air drying. If my hair feels great, I'll purchase some more Pura. If not, then I'll pass.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair I sent my Mom 2 large flat rate boxes all dupes and I still have more. I know my sons will help me with the various conditioners but the other stuff is all up to me.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> Gurl...You Stay Ready to Get Down with the Get Down.
> 
> For me it would be 40% for:  Claudie, Darcy's, Kyra, SSI, TRIGGA!!!!!!!!





Golden75 said:


> You ain't Neva lied @Brownie518 - or Darcy's, CJ, Oyin.  Something I need right now.  I guess we all overloaded on Pura.  They do have good sales .  Ain't too many throwing her type of discounts & deals.
> 
> Mess around I might get some Pura on GP


Golden75 IDareT'sHair

Sheeeeittttt, 40% would have me ackin a straight fool. Let me add CD, Trigga, and maybe SD to that list. 

I thought about gettin some Pura but I still haven't even tried that Smoothie I have.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75 said:


> *- oh my*


 
@Golden75 @curlyhersheygirl

Yeah. I 'briefly' looked at my CJ Stash. Most of it is:

Argan & Olive
Repair Me
Daily Fix

with like 2-3
Banana & Hibiscus *Deep Fix*
Curl Rehab
Curl Fix
Curl Therapy
Smoothing
Strengthening
1 Honey Butta *I had 2, but swapped 1*


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

Yeah, I'll take Silk Dreams for 40 Alex.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl

I sent like 2 of those Large Flat Rates earlier this year to someone. 

Lawd Curly, we need to Stop.


----------



## Brownie518

curlyhersheygirl said:


> @Golden75 & @IDareT'sHair I just started making a dent in my CJ stash. The upside is that it's mostly conditioners, *the downside is that I have at least 20 *



 Dang!!!!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

Ms. B, if I didn't hafta' go to work, I'd do a nice long Trigga' Soak tomorrow.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> Ms. B, if I didn't hafta' go to work, I'd do a nice long Trigga' Soak tomorrow.


IDareT'sHair

 That's what I plan to do when I get home in the morning.


----------



## natura87

Golden75 said:


> Yeah don't need no Pura. I think I have 3 DC's, 2 MM, 2 SL, 2 BL.  I'm good.
> 
> I'm good on errythang actually.  I need to get out these kinkies so I can start diggin in da stash.
> 
> Gotta check my tub, it's draining slow.  Waiting for the water to go down so I can put some stuff down the drain, then I'm going to lala land!
> 
> Oh dayum, forgot about 2-3 sapote oils  def don't need no Pura.  That's the only product I have back ups for



 I've got 6 smoothies, 3 Sapote lotions and 3 Murumuru milks.


Yeah.....ummmmmmmm.


----------



## Ltown

Good early morning ladies!

I agree with everyone 40% sale is awesome unfortunately all my hair product vendors are gone Enso, and Jasmine  i do like hairitage and claudie their sales are decent.  I need some unscent, no lemon body butter any suggestions?

@ golden75, @ curlyhersheygirl, i wish i could add some hair to do braids and twist, fine hair suck doesn't hold jack


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Ltown I love MD's Velvety Body Butter. It's a bit pricey so wait until she has a sale and you can get it unscented


----------



## Golden75

Good morning ladies  So sleepy.  I need to get to sleep before 11pm again, can't hang no mo' 

I want a shipping notice from HQ  I don't care if I ordered yesterday.  Trigga spoiled me with a ship notice within 3-4 hrs.  

I'm only expecting shoes to be delivered today   My shoe fetish has begun again.  I'm realizing I have to many vices, glad they're all legal,

Monster, the company that makes the Beats by Dre, apologized for the wrong item, and broken wire.  So I have to send these back, and they are supposed to send the correct item.  At least they have decent cust serv.  Everyone I dealt with was really nice.  

I am trying to save my loot til May 4 so I can buy some more clothes  NY & Co is good for work clothes, and after my last haul, I got 4 $15 off $30 purchase coupons, and they always have a sale.  So I plan to hit them up next week


----------



## Eisani

Golden75 my shoe addiction is scary. I hauled 6 pr this weekend alone. There are two people that work in Nordy's shoe dept that text me when they get something in they think I'll like . That's how I got in trouble Sunday.


----------



## Golden75

Eisani - Now that's nice perk  I think I'm done with shoes, I do want a coral/salmon color  then I think I'm good.  

Loft is having 50% off full price pants.  Debating if I should check it out.  I need some capri's


----------



## Golden75

KBB Flash Sale spend $25 get restorative treatment free, probably 4 oz.  I'm tempted


----------



## divachyk

Used Pura MM and Butter last night and my hair feels great thus far. Nice and soft. Let's hope this lasts. If so, I will buy a few MMs during the sale. The butter will last me a while.


----------



## Golden75

I just checked myself, I AIN'T BUYING NOTHING, today .


----------



## divachyk

So that's a no-go on KBB Golden75?


----------



## divachyk

I got fitted for contacts today. These hea' thangs are worrying me silly. They feel weird. Optometrist dude claims my eyes will adapt in 1-2 days. I sure hope so because this hea' mess ain't working!


----------



## Golden75

divachyk - yeah, she always has something on special.  Can't use it now anyway, no reason to jump on this.  I always do this to myself.

Good luck with the contacts. I couldn't watch my mom when she would put in her contacts, it freaks me out til this day 

I am not happy.  So I bought 2 pairs of shoes online, same shoe different color, flats, perfect for work and play.  Got one pair last night -black, other is due today-nude.  Tried them on last night and they felt comfy!  Put them on this am, felt a lil weird but figured I need to break them in.  As I was walking to catch the bus, my big toe was on fire! Was just outside due to fire alarm going off (all is ok) and .  Something told me, not to wear these.  So if I am able to kick them off during the day, I'm cool, walking very slow cool.  Walking normal pace, and lounging all day NOPE!  The other pair is going back!  Will check Macys on lunchbreak & I have 25% off.  I am done with Aldo shoes, overpriced, falls apart, not comfy at all (for me)


----------



## divachyk

Eisani, for you & Boo if interested....free moto mag 
http://roadgear.com/-i-111.html


----------



## Eisani

divachyk I just sent boo the link. Thanks!

I'm going to relax and cellophane dd's hair this weekend. Those braids lasted about a month and she's over them. She doesn't know if she wants a red or purplish rinse. I'm partial to red, but either color would be cute on her. I'm thinking of changing her relaxer from Mizani to another brand, but not sure what's good right now. Relaxed heads, what are you all using/loving to relax? Lye preferred.


----------



## natura87

Figured out why I havent purchased from Little Penguins yet. The shipping. They dont have flat rate shipping.


----------



## Angelinhell

natura87 said:


> Figured out why I havent purchased from Little Penguins yet. The shipping. They dont have flat rate shipping.


I know what you mean........kinda. Ensley Beauty Supply has great prices, but that $12.00 shipping gets me every time


----------



## Golden75

There's a DevaChan Salon in walking distance from the office!  May be I'll treat myself for my bday, October, but I am sure I need to start saving now


----------



## robot.

eyeing the HH mango musk pomade. it says it's good for 360 waves


----------



## divachyk

Eisani said:
			
		

> Golden75 my shoe addiction is scary. I hauled 6 pr this weekend alone. There are two people that work in Nordy's shoe dept that text me when they get something in they think I'll like . That's how I got in trouble Sunday.



Eisani, you are welcome. My stylist uses Design Essentials Regular. I really like Design Essentials. No under processing.

ETA: Golden75 these contacts are for motorcycle riding only. I will rock my glasses otherwise. I hope your toe feels better. robot. Anything musk intrigues me.


----------



## Golden75

divachyk - ME TOO.  Poor baby  Think I'll wear my sneakers home.  I ain't trying to walk too far in these things.  they stretch out or something.


----------



## Golden75

Someone posted DB sale 4/27-4/29 25% off code thankyou.

My wishlist is ready for checkout   What her shipping like?  I haven't ordered in about 2 years.


----------



## Eisani

Angelinhell said:


> I know what you mean........kinda. Ensley Beauty Supply has great prices, but that $12.00 shipping gets me every time



Since no one else is going to ask, Angelinhell, where you from, who you wit? Since I don't venture into other threads very often anymore, tell me (us) a lil about yourself and your haulin ways.


----------



## Eisani

Golden75 said:


> Someone posted DB sale 4/27-4/29 25% off code thankyou.
> 
> My wishlist is ready for checkout   What her shipping like?  I haven't ordered in about 2 years.



Shipping is reasonable, I *think* I got my order from the last sale in 7-10 days but don't quote me.

divachyk I forgot about DE, I used to lurve that perm. Lemme text my girl and see if she has any on deck.


----------



## Golden75

@Eisani -  where you from? who you wit? Cute.

I don't need the DB anytime soon, so she can take her time sending it. I'm just making sure I hit this sale, cause I always passed it up, and I  THAT PUMPKIN. So I'm on it like a hornet!

ETA: I realized I don't venture out much either.  I try, but


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75 said:


> *KBB Flash Sale spend $25 get restorative treatment free, probably 4 oz. I'm tempted*


 
Golden75


Lurking at work. 

I had a Cart made and got to PayNah and backed it out.  I may go ahead get it tonight 8-9.

I had 1 Full Sized Jar with the 1 4 ounce Freebie.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Hey Ladies:

So here's what I did.  It's cool here 50's...

So I slapped on some Shi-Naturals Pre-Poo Buttercreme, Plastic Cap, Wig Cap & Wig. 

So, I'm getting ready to Co-Cleanse with Naturelle Grow Herbal Cleansing Conditioner and Steam with Marie Dean.

Probably won't use up anything.  Well I take that back.  A Cup of Coffee & a Cup of Tea.


----------



## chebaby

chello ladies
last night i misted my hair with aloe juice and moisturized with qhemet detangling ghee and did a big fat ballerina bun

tonight i will cleanse with deva curl, detangle and condition with curls coconut dream conditioner, use kckt as a leave in and let air dry. and then do a ballerina bun for the rest of this week.
im becoming quite fond of the different buns i can do. i think buns are quickly becoming my fave style.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

Did you see my Post?  I may get that KBB Rx during the Flash Sale tonight w/a Free 4 ounce.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

Lemme start on my Hair.


----------



## Angelinhell

Eisani said:


> Since no one else is going to ask, @Angelinhell, where you from, who you wit? Since I don't venture into other threads very often anymore, tell me (us) a lil about yourself and your haulin ways.


Hi, I'm new to lhcf, but I've been on my hair journey almost 2 years now. I used to be a product junkie, but I found myself being dissapointed when products didn't work for me, so now I just stick to the products and regimen that works best for me.
Errr well........I still like to experiment with my styling products


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Did you see my Post? I may get that KBB Rx during the Flash Sale tonight w/a Free 4 ounce.


 yea i saw it. i cant wait for you to get it so you can give a review.

i noticed shes putting argon oil in everything lol.


----------



## chebaby

Angelinhell said:


> Hi, I'm new to lhcf, but I've been on my hair journey almost 2 years now. I used to be a product junkie, but I found myself being dissapointed when products didn't work for me, so now *I just stick to the products and regimen that works best for me*.
> Errr well........I still like to experiment with my styling products


 this thread will make you go back to your pj ways we go hard or go home in this thread


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair - imma catch kbb next time round.  Darcy gonna get this paper!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby 

Honestly, I'm still tryna' decide. 

Shipping is $2.95 and that right there makes it highly desirable.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75 said:


> @IDareT'sHair - imma catch kbb next time round. Darcy gonna get this paper!


 

@Golden75

G, I thought about DB, but the site doesn't have the Pumpkin Elixir *i don't think* and I'd only want that & tthe 16 ounce Pumpkin, so Imma pass.

I think I have:

6 Oils i.e. Peach, Cherry, Plum, Watermelon
3 DB DC'ers
2 12 ounce Pumpkins Conditioners
1 Transitioning
1 Shea Lotion
1 Cleansing Conditioner
1 Shampoo


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Honestly, I'm still tryna' decide.
> 
> Shipping is $2.95 and that right there makes it highly desirable.


 yep that shipping is nice. and for $25 you can get either treatment and come out with a free product


----------



## Angelinhell

chebaby said:


> this thread will make you go back to your pj ways we go hard or go home in this thread


Awww, I was under the impression this was a reformed pj thread. I just posted a few days ago a few products I didn't like, but had used up and what I was going to replace them with. Guess I should stay outta here


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

I have until 8:00 to decide.  I need to make up my Cart Nah.


----------



## chebaby

Angelinhell said:


> Awww, I was under the impression this was a reformed pj thread. I just posted a few days ago a few products I didn't like, but had used up and what I was going to replace them with. Guess I should stay outta here


 it started out with us tryna buy one after we used one. but then we realized thats hard and now we just do our thing


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> I have until 8:00 to decide. I need to make up my Cart Nah.


 yea make your cart now. last time i wanted to do the flash sale and it slipped my mind and i didnt have a cart made. i wanted to cry lol.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

The one I made at work may still be sitting out there.  I'm just trying to decide, if I need another Pre-Poo Treatment.erplexed

Decisions, Decisions. 

I know if I don't get it and hear your Review, Imma be mad.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> The one I made at work may still be sitting out there. I'm just trying to decide, if I need another Pre-Poo Treatment.erplexed
> 
> Decisions, Decisions.
> 
> *I know if I don't get it and hear your Review, Imma be mad.*


 exactly lmao. go on and get that thang.
if its a balm texture i might use it as a moisturizer too.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

I still wanna see if SD's is gone do a lil something........


----------



## bajandoc86

Hey guys....just showing you my hair after that rhassoul treatment I was raving about. 







What you ladies up to today? We got paid today  Sigh. Imma be on a no buy.


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair - I was gonba get blossom mist, super hair butter, free Rx.

I have no DB & haven't for a while.  My list has 2 pumpkin condish (but I'll prob just get 1), coco bean cream, dc.  I had some oils in there, I may get.  I may drop the dc, wanna keep costs low 

#fail on another pair of shoes.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Hey ladies. I'm making my list and checkin' it twice  for DB's sale


----------



## IDareT'sHair

bajandoc86

bajan - Your Hair looks Lovely!

curlyhersheygirl

Hey Ms. Curly, Just steamed with MD's Calendua & Chamomile.  I Lurves it!  I hate that I haven't used my M Dean in a minute.  

I love that High Priced Stuff.....


----------



## Shay72

DB is tempting bc she usually only has sales on BF. But I hauled hard last time. I might be set for life .


----------



## divachyk

@Eisani, any luck on the DE? 

@Golden75, how's your toe?

See, I need to start using these products when I buy them so that when another sale comes around, I'll know if I like the vendor's product line. Haven't touched my DB and don't plan to crack it open to test it out just yet. I will have to catch that one next go around. I don't have any KBB in my stash so that's tempting. I will be getting some Pura though.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> bajandoc86
> 
> bajan - Your Hair looks Lovely!
> 
> curlyhersheygirl
> 
> Hey Ms. Curly, Just steamed with MD's Calendua & Chamomile.  I Lurves it!  I hate that I haven't used my M Dean in a minute.
> 
> *I love that High Priced Stuff.....*


*
*

IDareT'sHair Same here. Have you tried any of her body stuff?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl

I haven't purchased any, but she's sent me several Samples. 

I Agree. 

I love the Velvety Body Butter. She sent me a 4 ounce Jar.


----------



## divachyk

Here's a low budget photo of my hair today. This is from my wash session last night. I used Pura's MM and cupuacu butter for sealing. I braided my hair in two braids and pin curled them overnight. I apologize for the low quality picture but I didn't feel like asking dh to snap one to get it better quality. I suck at self-pics.






ETA: This one might be slightly better but not by much


----------



## bajandoc86

IDareT'sHair awww thanks Ms.T!


----------



## bajandoc86

divachyk Lovely!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

bajandoc86

Girl..You know you got it goin' on!

divachyk

Drool-worthy!


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

divachyk Your hair is drool worthy; absolutely gorgeous.


----------



## Golden75

divachyk - toe is ok! Wore my sneakers home.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair You're always in my head 

bajandoc86 I missed your post somehow erplexed Lovely hair as well


----------



## divachyk

Thanks ladies!

Looking good @bajandoc86! Pretty curls.


----------



## Ltown

Eisani said:


> @Golden75 my shoe addiction is scary. I hauled 6 pr this weekend alone. There are two people that work in Nordy's shoe dept that text me when they get something in they think I'll like . That's how I got in trouble Sunday.


 


Golden75 said:


> @Eisani - Now that's nice perk  I think I'm done with shoes, I do want a coral/salmon color  then I think I'm good.
> 
> Loft is having 50% off full price pants. Debating if I should check it out. I need some capri's


 
Golden75, Eisani, you both shoe hauler too I've brought 2 pair every week this month, just came out with blue pair 30 min ago


----------



## Golden75

Ltown - hope I find something tomorrow when I return these.


----------



## bajandoc86

Merci Ladies!

ETA: there is another Natural's meetup on this coming Saturday. We are doing conditioner reviews. They are inviting everyone to bring their conditioner(s) and do a short review. They don't know who they talking to..... Imma U1B1 lady....I gots a SHELF FULL of conditoner. They don't wanna get me started. I just imagined myself hauling a duffel bag of conditioner onto the table and be like "Well conditioner #1....of 50, that Imma review today is....."


----------



## Ltown

divachyk, your hair is pretty and thick!

Angelinhell, we use 1 buy alot We've loss some soldiers coming in thinking we were going to help them use their stash.


----------



## chebaby

i see we got photos gallor in here today. everybodys hair is beautiful.

T, im waiting on SD to do something too. have you noticed no one is talking about it anymore


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl

Chile...You know Great Minds think alike!

@chebaby

Gurl...I heard them Crickets Chirpin' LOUD months ago!.....


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> 
> Chile...You know Great Minds think alike!
> 
> @chebaby
> 
> Gurl...I heard them Crickets Chirpin' months LOUD ago!.....


 i tried to bump the thread but looks like nothing happened since


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

Welp. 

I guess we'll see what time it is Mother's Day won't we?


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Welp.
> 
> I guess we'll see what time it is Mother's Day won't we?


 we sure will
i would reorder the wheat germ conditioner and pre. im stocked on everything else.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *we sure will*
> i would reorder the wheat germ conditioner and pre. im stocked on everything else.


 
chebaby

Yeah. Okay.  We'll see.

There needs to be a decent discount too.

Folk tryna' get paid early.  DB, Claudie, they tryna' gets dat monneee early!


----------



## divachyk

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Yeah. Okay.  We'll see.
> 
> There needs to be a decent discount too.
> 
> *Folk tryna' get paid early.  DB, Claudie, they tryna' gets dat monneee early!*


 Smart move before everyone's stacks get low. IDareT'sHair


----------



## IDareT'sHair

divachyk

It shole is a Smart Move.  And Purabody!  (I forgot them).  That is an awesome discount!

More Vendors need to take Heed to 40% _*that's why i lurve my bj*_

_*gives bj all my haulin' monneee*_


----------



## divachyk

I get a good laugh everytime you say BJ gets yo' monee  IDareT'sHair


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair - when is Claudie's sale?


----------



## Golden75

I'm lazy.  I need to do something to this head, rub on some trigger, spritz some tea, moisturize & seal it.  I just don't feel like it .


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75

Did I not "Mention" You in the Claudie Thread? *cough*


----------



## chebaby

i cant wait to do my hair tonight because it needs to get done lol. i need to cleanse this scalp soon lol.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl Brownie518 Golden75 

Marie Dean won't be having a Mother's Day Sale.  She'll be having hers around Memorial Day.


----------



## bronzebomb

Well, I just purchased from KBB, the Gel & the Mist!

My mentor told me to stop wearing wigs and to rock my natural hair.  I'm going to try it for the month of May!


----------



## Eisani

divachyk pretty hair! No luck on the DE. My girl is my former stylist and due to some wrist surgeries, she no longer does hair but I was hoping she still had some DE. I'll just use my (her) Cosmoprof card to pick some up.


----------



## bronzebomb

Where is Seamonster? 

I will say that my staple gel is the Curl Junkie Aloe Fix.  I have mostly 4B, Dense hair and it holds my hair down like I have a perm!  I love it!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@bronzebomb

After you just made all them Wigs? *LOL*

Are you sure you're going to be able to do that?

ETA:  Thanks for reminding me about KBB (I just checked out)


----------



## Ltown

Shemar Moore on, um Criminal Minds


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ltown said:


> *Shemar Moore on, um Criminal Minds*


 
Ltown

Lawd...Another Rerun! (And yes, I took my trash out early)

But Shemar Moore


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@chebaby

I totally forgot about KBB (until Bronze mentioned it) but I manage to check out at about 9:02.

SMH  *I almost missed it*


----------



## divachyk

Eisani said:


> @divachyk pretty hair! No luck on the DE. My girl is my former stylist and due to some wrist surgeries, she no longer does hair but I was hoping she still had some DE. I'll just use my (her) Cosmoprof card to pick some up.



Thanks Eisani - is dd prom age and is she going (or did she go if it has passed already). My nephew's prom was last weekend and he was looking all handsome if I must say so.


----------



## bronzebomb

IDareT'sHair - Girl, that's just talk!  I'm going to try.  But doing hair is not my thing.  I like to have a style for a month!  but to be fair, I 've got so much product, I can do all our hair everyday and still not be finished using this stuff up.  The more I "Protective Style" the more this stuff sits.  So, I'm going to try to "rock my natural hair"  

I want to try BASK honey stuff.  I hope the have a sale.


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair - if u did mention me in that thread, I forgot.  Lemme check.... Since u just cain't answer here 

ETA:  u did mention me, but I'm using my phone so I haven't figured out how to check mentions or even if you can 

Which protein treatment is the one to get?  I think I moisturizing ends, if I bite maybe I'll try the balance.


----------



## Seamonster

bronzebomb said:


> Well, I just purchased from KBB, the Gel & the Mist!
> 
> My mentor told me to stop wearing wigs and to rock my natural hair.  I'm going to try it for the month of May!



Oh my am I the last one on the no buy? I was eyeing some Tresseme Naturals and Dove at Rite Aid. They have tresseme 2 for $7, and you get a $2 coupon. Dove is on sale as well, it looks like my no buy days are numbered


----------



## bronzebomb

@Seamonster - Tressemme? girl, that ain't a no buy! That's a deal.

IDareT'sHair - what did you get from KBB? and the scents? :scratchch


----------



## divachyk

I was in Sally's earlier this month and was encouraged (by the cashier) to buy this product. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




She and other customers swore it makes the feet soft, etc. I was skeptical of the hype although I purchased it anyway. Fast forward 2 weeks and my feet are super soft. The product was buy 1 get 1 free when I purchased and I think Sally's sales run the entire month.


----------



## bronzebomb

divachyk - I have a hooves in my shoes!  I'm going to get it tomorrow!


----------



## natura87

Eisani said:


> Since no one else is going to ask, Angelinhell, *where you from, who you wit?* Since I don't venture into other threads very often anymore, tell me (us) a lil about yourself and your haulin ways.



OHMYGAAAD!!!


----------



## natura87

25% is really nice but I havent even touched the DB I have.


----------



## Eisani

divachyk dd isn't prom age. She's a 14 y/o freshman. I might let her go next year...it doesn't seem as drastic in my mind as a sophomore lol.

Welp,  I detangled my hair tonight then polished my finger/toe nails.


----------



## destine2grow

Good morning ladies!!!!

I have truly missed all of you. I had my identity stolen and was dealing with that as well as some family issues.

While taking care of all my other issues. I got lazy with my hair. I am trying to get back on track. I haven't purchased any hait products in like 3 or 4 months. I was scared to purchase anything online which is how I purchase majority of my products. Now I have vowed to only use a prepaid card as well as Paypal. 

I hope all is well with you ladies and I can't wait to start buying new products!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

bronzebomb

I just got the New Treatment with a 4 ounce Free Treatment for $27 & some Change (includes shipping).  So, that's 12 ounces of product for $27.00 not bad.

I have a Super Silk here I got on a swap with beautyaddict1913 in Pomegrante Guava I think.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

Hello U1B1 Ladies!

Can a semi-reformed PJ join you ladies again?  My hair is in need of all the help we give in this thread and I miss my hair product haulin friends.  I've been reading all the post for the last month and just hit PayNah on a new subscription after nearly a year.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> I totally forgot about KBB (until Bronze mentioned it) but I manage to check out at about 9:02.
> 
> SMH *I almost missed it*


 im glad you got it
we gonna be some pre pooing fools with this "secret weapon"

didnt get a chance to do my hair last night i had to run out in the middle of the night and rescue someone from being stranded


----------



## chebaby

Vonnieluvs08 said:


> Hello U1B1 Ladies!
> 
> Can a semi-reformed PJ join you ladies again? My hair is in need of all the help we give in this thread and I miss my hair product haulin friends. I've been reading all the post for the last month and just hit PayNah on a new subscription after nearly a year.


  vonnie baby where you been?
welcome home lol.


----------



## chebaby

destine2grow said:


> Good morning ladies!!!!
> 
> I have truly missed all of you.* I had my identity stolen and was dealing with that as well as some family issues.*
> 
> While taking care of all my other issues. I got lazy with my hair. I am trying to get back on track. I haven't purchased any hait products in like 3 or 4 months. I was scared to purchase anything online which is how I purchase majority of my products. Now I have vowed to only use a prepaid card as well as Paypal.
> 
> I hope all is well with you ladies and I can't wait to start buying new products!


  hey girl
i see everybody's coming home
you cant leave the u1b1 forever. they always come back lmao.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

destine2grow 7 Vonnieluvs08 Great to see you ladies back


----------



## natura87

Got somethin in my cart at darcy's just in case.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Vonnieluvs08 

@destine2grow 



:welcome3:

Nah, Ya'll betta' start hittin' PayNah....Ya'll gots to make up for lost time

And Ya'll Already know we don't Play up in herrah.:dollar:

This the High Rollers Spot.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

Gello  Ms Che-Lady

Yeah, I'm excited about that Treatment.  Lawd I hope it don't Stank.


----------



## Ltown

OMG, Vonnie and Destine back its going to snow.  Miss you ladies and sorry to hear about your troubles.  Glad to know things are better.


----------



## bajandoc86

Hey girlies! What y'all up to today?

I just left the spa - OMGeeeee  my muscles feel like putty and my skin feels like butttaaaa  Did a lemongrass body scrub, a body wrap masque, full body massage, facial, and a reflexology treatment. Lawwddd di body feel NICE!


----------



## Brownie518

Eisani said:


> Since no one else is going to ask, @Angelinhell, *where you from, who you wit?* Since I don't venture into other threads very often anymore, tell me (us) a lil about yourself and your haulin ways.


----------



## Brownie518

So that new KBB Treatment does sound good. I can't wait for the reviews, chebaby IDareT'sHair  who else got some?


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Gello Ms Che-Lady
> 
> Yeah, I'm excited about that Treatment. Lawd I hope it don't Stank.


 i hope it dont either.
i have a feeling it wont have any smell at all like the mask or its gonna smell like coffee.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

Hi, Ms. B!


----------



## chebaby

Brownie518 said:


> So that new KBB Treatment does sound good. I can't wait for the reviews, @chebaby @IDareT'sHair who else got some?


 you know you want it. go on and get it


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Vonnieluvs08
> 
> @destine2grow
> 
> 
> 
> :welcome3:
> 
> *Nah, Ya'll betta' start hittin' PayNah....Ya'll gots to make up for lost time*
> 
> And Ya'll Already know we don't Play up in herrah.:dollar:
> 
> This the High Rollers Spot.


----------



## Brownie518

chebaby said:


> you know you want it. go on and get it



chebaby - Girl, I do!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

Girl.....I'm serious.  They betta' hit PayNah. 

For at least the next 6th Months.erplexed

You know we don't play.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Girl.....I'm serious. They betta' hit PayNah.
> 
> For at least the next 6th Months.erplexed
> 
> You know we don't play.


 they gotta earn their keep you just cant stay in here for free lmao.


----------



## chebaby

Brownie518 said:


> @chebaby - Girl, I do!!


 as wishy washy as kern be her products be the bomb i have a feeling these new products are gonna be amazing.


----------



## Brownie518

chebaby said:


> as wishy washy as kern be her products be the bomb* i have a feeling these new products are gonna be amazing.*



I have a feeling you might be right about that. I want the new treatment and the mist, too. 

So, is SD gonna be having a sale for Mother's Day? I got some thangs I need to buy.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *they gotta earn their keep you just cant stay in here for free lmao.*


 

@chebaby

Hmp

Shole Can't Stay Up in this Piece!

We Ain't Havin' it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *So, is SD gonna be having a sale for Mother's Day? I got some thangs I need to buy.*


 
Brownie518 chebaby

Hmp.


----------



## destine2grow

IDareT'sHair I am so ready ti hit pay nay! I just need  to get caught up on yhe latest and greatest products I need to try.

I am now following the CG method so I have to pay attention to the ingredients but other than that I am ready to go.

I just DC with CJ deep fix with olive oil. Co wash with CJ argan and olive oil con. I left a little bit in and used CJ HB leave in and than sealed with grapeseed oil.

chebaby I didn't know there was a membership for this thread but I should have known.

Eisani you weren't playing with the post for the newbie. Do I have to go back thru induction? Lol


----------



## chebaby

destine2grow said:


> @IDareT'sHair I am so ready ti hit pay nay! I just need to get caught up on yhe latest and greatest products I need to try.
> 
> I am now following the CG method so I have to pay attention to the ingredients but other than that I am ready to go.
> 
> I just DC with CJ deep fix with olive oil. Co wash with CJ argan and olive oil con. I left a little bit in and used CJ HB leave in and than sealed with grapeseed oil.
> 
> @chebaby I didn't know there was a membership for this thread but I should have known.
> 
> @Eisani you weren't playing with the post for the newbie. Do I have to go back thru induction? Lol


  our membership is easy peasy. all you gotta do is hit pay nah


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518 @chebaby
> 
> Hmp.


 i could use some more pre


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

Gurl...Don't Hold Your Breath Che!  I don't thank they gone be nothin'.erplexed


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *all you gotta do is hit pay nah*


 
chebaby

Over & Over Again.


----------



## mkd

Hey ladies!!

Glad you are back vonnie and destine!


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Gurl...Don't Hold Your Breath Che! I don't thank they gone be nothin'.erplexed


 yea i agree with you. i dont think theres gonna be much of anything. 


IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Over & Over Again.


 thats pretty easy lol.


----------



## divachyk

Welcome Back Ladies and Hello to the rest of the lovelies!!!


----------



## divachyk

For the heal to toe deal, I used my Sally's discount code along with it that was sent to me this month ---> (555631). It will come in handy if you order online. Not sure how in-store will feel about you having a code and no coupon.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

Thanks Ladies. I've sure missed cuttin up with you ladies. I gotta lil extra monies to hit paynah with for Mothers day. My house be sucking up my monies butmy hair needs love too and I know I can get it up in here. 

I already got some carts ready for the weekend with DB and maybe pura but i need to know what's good with them first. Can't pass up on 40% off


----------



## destine2grow

Thanks for the love ladies.

I need to catch up on the thread so I know who's having a mothers day sale.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

chebaby said:
			
		

> vonnie baby where you been?
> welcome home lol.



LHCF messed up my subscription and at the time I didn't feel like fighting with them so i just lurked in the shadows. Seeing all these new people and vendors got me all confused so i just worked the stash for a while. And i  bought a house in Sept 2011 and that's taken some getting used too and all my hair product money.

At the end of the day I just missed my U1B1million ladies and needed to come home. My stash is dwindling and no one but ya'll understand the need to buy hair product in large quantities at good prices and give useful reviews on them.


----------



## robot.

i know HH just had a nice sale, but will there be something else for mother's day? that'll determine whether or not i hold out on this pomade

also looking at hairveda's almond glaze...


----------



## destine2grow

Good morning ladies!

I just checked my email and Curlmart is having a 20% off sale on Elucence, CJ, Oyin and Deva curl. There is no coupon code the discount is already applied.Do any of you ladies know if Oyin id having  mothers day sale?


----------



## Golden75

@destine2grow - I am soooo tempted on the Oyin, but when I got my Oyin from them the last time, it wasn't quite right . The texture of S&D was clumpy  and the J&B smelt wayyyyy toooo sweet :ban2: from the bedroom! My SO would not allow me to spritz that stuff. So I'm scurred to try it again, and I NEED SOME OYIN!!!!

Oyin is giving 10% off this month. I used the Dew last night, my hair is 

Hit paynah on DB!! I got the 16 pumpkin, coco bean stuff, madacasgar cream. I went over to Pura, made a cart yesterday (empty now), so I started adding things back, the main stuff I want is now listed OOS! I wanted to get a few Rhassouls - OOS, Sapote Oil OOS, I don't see the chocolate facial mask. So BOOOOO! I emailed DB to see if I can add the DC, and Peach Kernal  ETA: Got invoiced for these two! I am good on DB and probably errythang else.

If I get a lil OT this month I may go in for the Oyin Dew. 

@divachyk - Imma try that code now, since I think I need 1 more package of hair


----------



## Eisani

Morning all! I forgot to mention I finally washed my hair yesterday. Poo'd w/Aloe Rid, left on CJ Argan & Olive for about 10, rinsed,then ran thru some Darcy's Pumpkin. Used CJ Smoothing as a leave in and sealed w/MD Argan oil. My wng started getting big so I pullled into a low, loose side pony. About to cowash w/HV Acai then head to the mall


----------



## destine2grow

Golden75 Since this will be my first time tryinh Oyin I need the products to be fresh. I might just order from Oyin directly.

On another note I have been wanting to try DB pumpkin con and cleansing con. I tried a few of their stylers years ago and I was not impress.


----------



## Golden75

Sapote oil is now list in stock at Pura.   DB got my paper, and I ain't giving out no more.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

Yeah I'm a lil pissed at Pura.  I went to place my order and it said the chocolate smoothie and the mango tea butter were both OOS.  Now they have chocolate smoothie.  I sent them an email asking to add 2 to my order which is currently "processing" and qualified for free shipping so I'm not trying to pay for 2 more items plus shipping.

I got a madagascar, twisting cream, an cocoa thingie from DB.  The % off covered shipping so I'm not too upset.

I'm good for now...bout to get by braid out/twist out on for the summer.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

Did my hair yesterday for the first time in like 3 weeks with this set of twists.  I did a HOT cause my scalp was itchie and that always gets it right. Cowashed with a cheapie I'm trying to use up and get rid of and DC with BFH Shea Tea something.  Put some Dew on and sealed with Almond oil cause it was right there.  

Hair felt nice and soft but the shrinkage was ri-dang-diculous so I rinsed this morning and used the BFH Wine Rinse (forgot I had a draw full of BFH in my fridge). Put on some Aloeba Condish (trying to use this up) and bunned to stretch the twists.

Planning to wear a twist out on Tuesday.  Taking the kids I mentor to the annual Gala and the host this year is the dude that played Jill Scott's husband in Why Did I Get Married.  The kids get photo opts with all the celebs so I'm trying to have cute hair when I get my pic with him


----------



## Golden75

Claudie's sale starts on Monday 4/30-5/2


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

Ok so Pura got some brownie points with me.  Just got a email saying they will amend the order and notify me of the price difference.  

Wish they would throw it in free since its their fault.erplexed


----------



## chebaby

hello ladies
i got my kbb in the mail today, both boxes. the new secret weapon hair treatment does look like ojon restorative treatment but it smells like a lite vix vapor rub.
the hair gel is white and reminds me of cj patern pusha a little just by the way it looks. i will be using it today.
the hair cream, honey she whipped the shnit out of this stuff. it is the texture of custard that you eat. i will be using that today too.
and let me be the first to tell yall. she changed the ingredients to the sweet abrosia again. remember glycerin was right after water, the second ingredient, well now its waaaaayyyyy down on the list and she added coconut oil. this girl changes her ingredients like she changes her panties.
oh and the ottles look the same but they are different too. the bottles and jars are softer which is not a good or bad thing im just saying.....


----------



## felic1

Hello Everyone!! Can someone enter the discount code for Oyin handmade? There is not one listed. Thanks


----------



## Golden75

felic1 - I posted in the vendor thread


----------



## destine2grow

chebaby said:
			
		

> hello ladies
> i got my kbb in the mail today, both boxes. the new secret weapon hair treatment does look like ojon restorative treatment but it smells like a lite vix vapor rub.
> the hair gel is white and reminds me of cj patern pusha a little just by the way it looks. i will be using it today.
> the hair cream, honey she whipped the shnit out of this stuff. it is the texture of custard that you eat. i will be using that today too.
> and let me be the first to tell yall. she changed the ingredients to the sweet abrosia again. remember glycerin was right after water, the second ingredient, well now its waaaaayyyyy down on the list and she added coconut oil. this girl changes her ingredients like she changes her panties.
> oh and the ottles look the same but they are different too. the bottles and jars are softer which is not a good or bad thing im just saying.....



I love your attention to detail. I can't wait for your review.

I wonder why she change the ingredients. I also wonder what other products had their ingredients changed/moved around.


----------



## Eisani

Okay so my shrinkage has been ridic. After cowashing with hv, I used SSI Coco leave in, curly butter on my edges, and souffle throughout. Ummm, no bueno right now. Yea it's soft, but how in dee hell does past wl hair shring to above sl in the back? Oy. Going to wash again tonight, do Claudies protein rx then twist w/Qhem ctdg and aethiopika.


----------



## Brownie518

Hey, ladies!!

So Claudie's sale starts on Monday? Okay, then, I'm ready.


----------



## chebaby

destine2grow said:


> I love your attention to detail. I can't wait for your review.
> 
> I wonder why she change the ingredients. I also wonder what other products had their ingredients changed/moved around.


girl i be watching kern and dem cause i know she always changing something lol.

so far my hair is soft. the only thing im not fond of is the hair gel. the texture is weird. when you put your finger on it and try to slide it accross the gel(like trying to scoop some out) the whole dang jar of product moves together. like semi solid snot and its not really holding the front of my hair which is odd cause it doesnt take much to hold my hair down. it is soft though. oh and i can also tell that this gel wouldnt not work well with certain products like giovanni direct leave in. this gel left tiny white balls in some sections on my hair but they went away when you touch them.

the sweet ambrosia seems just a tiny bit thicker and it went on with a good amount of slip.
the super duper hair cream seems moisturizing too and had even more slip than the SA my hair is very soft. im gonna keep this same hair until sunday to see how the moisture holds up.

the SA bottle also seems a little bigger. i think it used to be 6oz now its 7.1oz so at least we get more.


----------



## Brownie518

chebaby said:


> hello ladies
> i got my kbb in the mail today, both boxes. the new secret weapon hair treatment does look like ojon restorative treatment but* it smells like a lite vix vapor rub.*
> the hair gel is white and reminds me of cj patern pusha a little just by the way it looks. i will be using it today.
> the hair cream, honey she whipped the shnit out of this stuff. it is the texture of custard that you eat. i will be using that today too.
> and let me be the first to tell yall. she changed the ingredients to the sweet abrosia again. remember glycerin was right after water, the second ingredient, well now its waaaaayyyyy down on the list and she added coconut oil. *this girl changes her ingredients like she changes her panties.*
> oh and the ottles look the same but they are different too. the bottles and jars are softer which is not a good or bad thing im just saying.....




....


----------



## bronzebomb

AfroVeda up to 30% off.  Use code moist30


----------



## chebaby

Brownie518 said:


> ....


 you know im right i be having my eye on kern cause she play too much.


----------



## Seamonster

Been using SD Pre instead of my beloved royal crown to stick my hair down before I cornrow, and it has been working just as well.


----------



## felic1

Hello Everyone!!

Afroveda indicates that they are having a sale from 20 to 30%...Moist30 is the code


----------



## Golden75

Thinking bout getting a wig .  Model model has 3/4 wigs.  Gonna google & see what that's about.

I need a plan for when I come out these kinkies for a couple weeks.  

Anyone that knows of a good corn rowing tutorial, please post! TIA


----------



## bronzebomb

It hasn't been 24 hours, and I am back in wigs.  I think I like that my hair grows faster naturally, but I do not like to wear it in its natural state!  I think wigs are a lifesaver!








IDareT'sHair - you were right,  it didn't last!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> hello ladies
> *i got my kbb in the mail today, both boxes. the new secret weapon hair treatment does look like ojon restorative treatment but it smells like a lite vix vapor rub.*


 
chebaby

Lawd Hammercy!.....


----------



## Eisani

felic1 hey there. I see you're around my way...


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Lawd Hammercy!.....


  girl and the gel looks like solid snot


----------



## Ltown

Hello ladies!

Nothing new with me and hair.  I ordered and just got in some wide leg pants from metro style pink and beige.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *girl and the gel looks like solid snot*


 
@chebaby



And I just had to get it!.... *it's yo' fault*


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> 
> 
> And I just had to get it!....


  we might like it though i mean, we always  like her stuff. the treatment actually reminds me of brown indian hemp grease. it has little brown specks in it too i dont know if i want to put this stuff on my hair as a pre poo. i mean it looks like grease so i get the feeling its gonna take some elbow grease to get it out.
i might use it as a sealant except it stinks


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *we might like it though i mean, we always like her stuff. the treatment actually reminds me of brown indian hemp grease. it has little brown specks in it too i dont know if i want to put this stuff on my hair as a pre poo. i mean it looks like grease so i get the feeling its gonna take some elbow grease to get it out.*
> *i might use it as a sealant except it stinks*


 
@chebaby

Chile...You Ain't said Nothing GOOD About It Yet......

:buttkick: Wants A Refund. *it's yo' fault*


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Chile...You Ain't said Nothing GOOD About It Yet......
> 
> :buttkick: Wants A Refund. *it's yo' fault*


 i went back and read my comment. i didnt say anything good did i?
i would get a refund on that one product too if i could
but that hair cream and the new sa are the bomb so far


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@chebaby

Sounds like you would get a Refund on that durn Gell too!

Nah I'm just kidding. That "It's Perfectly Natural" Pre-YTreatment looks and probably smells the exact same way.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Hey ladies I see y'all cuttin' up as usual 

bronzebomb You look lovely either way 

I just hit paynah  over at DB and now I'm waiting on Claudie's sale to start.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Sounds like you would get a Refund on that durn Gell too!
> 
> Nah I'm just kidding. That "It's Perfectly Natural" Pre-YTreatment looks and probably smells the exact same way.


the gel is so weird its cool i would keep it on that reason alone lol. 

i wasnt expecting that texture for the treatment. i mean it kinda loks like ojon and i like that but this one is greasier and i cant imagine putting that on my hair but imma try

ETA: and you got 2 jars


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> i wasnt expecting that texture for the treatment. i mean it kinda loks like ojon and i like that but this one is greasier and i cant imagine putting that on my hair but imma try
> 
> *ETA: and you got 2 jars*


 
@chebaby

And that is why I kicked you in the behind .....

Yeah, that "It's Perfectly Natural Pre-Treatment is like a Hemp Grease Rx. And very Herbally Smelling. 

But believe it or not, it's not hard to get out.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> And that is why I kicked you in the behind
> 
> *Yeah, that "It's Perfectly Natural Pre-Treatment is like a Hemp Grease Rx. And very Herbally Smelling. *
> 
> But believe it or not, it's not hard to get out.


 i know i hyped it up and made you get it. i was expecting something a lil different lol.

that sounds exactly how this looks.


----------



## destine2grow

Hey ladies I am in need of a moisturizer and a leave in. I,am considering trying oyin hair dew.l, since it can br used for both.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

Tell chebaby about It's Perfectly Natural Rx.  Wait, lemme see if I can find a pic of it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518

Tell @chebaby about It's Perfectly Natural Rx. Wait, lemme see if I can find a pic of it.

ETA:  It's actually more Green & Greasy like Indian Hemp.  Perfect Description.


http://www.etsy.com/listing/81854287/new-replenish-pre-wash-treatment-4-oz?image_id=271215018


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> Tell @chebaby about It's Perfectly Natural Rx. Wait, lemme see if I can find a pic of it.
> 
> ETA: It's actually more Green & Greasy like Indian Hemp. Perfect Description.
> 
> 
> http://www.etsy.com/listing/81854287/new-replenish-pre-wash-treatment-4-oz?image_id=271215018


 it looks JUST like that. except its brown.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *it looks JUST like that. except its brown.*


 

@chebaby

It's actually Doo-Doo Brownish-Green. And Full of Herbs and Skrong Smellin'.

Bad Picture.


----------



## divachyk

Ordered 2 Pura MMs and 1 sample size Sapote oil. 

Dh purchased me some pink/black air max.  My stilleto of choice.

ETA: Got a ship notice on my Zoya Earth Day purchase.


----------



## Golden75

bronzebomb said:
			
		

> It hasn't been 24 hours, and I am back in wigs.  I think I like that my hair grows faster naturally, but I do not like to wear it in its natural state!  I think wigs are a lifesaver!
> 
> IDareT'sHair - you were right,  it didn't last!



bronzebomb - what wig is that? Is it the one u made?


----------



## Golden75

destine2grow said:
			
		

> Hey ladies I am in need of a moisturizer and a leave in. I,am considering trying oyin hair dew.l, since it can br used for both.



destin2grow - and a cowasher


----------



## Brownie518

I can't wait for the reviews to start poppin up on this.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Decided to do my Hair in the a.m. instead of Sunday. 

Not sure what I'll use, but I know I'll be Steaming with M. Dean's Calendua & Chamomile.

If I could, I'd DC overnight, *as you all know* I hate sleeping with wet/damp Hair.

I gotta get some serious Moisture in after all this Mega-Tekking.

May use up a Naturelle Grow Cleanser and maybe an HV ACV Rinse


----------



## bronzebomb

Golden75 said:
			
		

> bronzebomb - what wig is that? Is it the one u made?



This is a Motown Tress wig.  I have not finished the one I made.  I want to make it a bit more edgy.


----------



## Golden75

bronzebomb said:
			
		

> This is a Motown Tress wig.  I have not finished the one I made.  I want to make it a bit more edgy.



Brinzebomb - it's cute. I was looking at a wig that was similar, but too long.  Imma look yours up


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Morning ladies. I'm sitting with my henndigo on and I'll steam with QB's MTCG and OHHB later.


----------



## destine2grow

Good morning!

I am getting ready to wash this prepoo out of dd's hair. I am going to use elucene shampoo and HV acai berry as a rinse out.

I'm still trying to decide if I am going to do braids and put beads on the end or three strand twists.

Once I finish her hair. I will prepoo with BFH con and grapeseed oil. Cowash with CJ daily fix and use CJ argan and olive oil as a leave in. Apply a little biy of pink eco style gel and grapeseed oil.


----------



## Brownie518

I did my hair this morning. That Hairveda Rinse is so good! I'm about to go order a few more right now. 

I finished up one of Claudie's Creme Rinses, forgot which one. Also a bottle of Hydratherma Naturals oil, CD Black Vanilla shampoo, and Hairitage Silk n Aloe cream.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> I did my hair this morning. That Hairveda Rinse is so good! *I'm about to go order a few more right now.*
> 
> I finished up one of Claudie's Creme Rinses, forgot which one. Also a bottle of Hydratherma Naturals oil, CD Black Vanilla shampoo, and Hairitage Silk n Aloe cream.


 
Brownie518  At Bolded.......

Good Job Using up Stuff.

I'm actually doing my Hair Nah.  Used up 1 Natural Grow Herbal Cleanser and 1 HV ACV.  I Lurve that stuff too.

I have back ups of both.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

destine2grow

Nice CJ Stash Destine.


----------



## Brownie518

I've been using Claudie's Tea Spritz after washing and then her Leave In and that combo does my hair right!!!  My hair dries soft and silky. I plan to stick with these two for a while. 

I'm making up a new Use Up list for May-June. Hmph, I'm also making some reup lists, too...


----------



## Brownie518

T, you reminded me that I have 2 IPN Pre Treatments sitting here. I pulled one out to put with my use up stuff. I'll start back doing massages with that. I also like to cover my hair with it and go under the dryer with a plastic cap. I then let it sit overnight or all day.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518

Girl, Yeah, I really liked that crazy IPN. 

That "Turn Me Loose" Detangler is awesome, awesome, awesome.

I actually made a cart last night, but I can't see giving her any of my Monnee. 

I hate that she monkey'ed me. She really clowned me royally.

I shole hope I don't have a 'similiar' incident with: Hydroquench. Seems like errrbody getting they stuff but me. 

I still don't have any notifications.erplexed


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair

Yeah, the IPN Incident was ugly. I was on there looking at stuff the other day. I'll be getting more TeaLightful Shine, Nourish Mist, and that Scalp Oil soon. 

Did you get your ship notice from Hydro? I saw that thread with ya'll talkin about that.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518

Yeah it was. And PayPal refunded me my Money. (Not her, but PayPal) That makes me mad errtime I think about it.

No, I don't have nothin' (bad english) from no Durn Hydro. 

I hate to convo her again.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

If I don't get something tonight, Imma convo her again in the morning.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> Yeah it was. And PayPal refunded me my Money. (Not her, but PayPal) That makes me mad errtime I think about it.
> 
> No, I don't have nothin' (bad english) from no Durn Hydro.
> 
> I hate to convo her again.





IDareT'sHair said:


> Brownie518
> 
> If I don't get something tonight, Imma convo her again in the morning.


IDareT'sHair


Did she respond to your first email at all?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> @IDareT'sHair
> 
> 
> *Did she respond to your first email at all?*


 
Brownie518

Yeah, she said I should have a Shipping Notice by Friday (yesterday). 

Everyone else seems to have their products.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

Afternoon Ladies.  Taking a lazy day to myself doing only what I feel like doing, which has been laying in bed so far. I've been working the last 2.5 weekends.

My bun wasn't completely dry but since my head itched some I took it out and put in some braids to help continue stretching the twists.  Don't know which moisturizer I'm gonna use.

Have a lunch date with a friend and then some people are coming over for a movie night


----------



## Brownie518

Vonnieluvs08

I love those 'lazy days.' I feel like crawlin onto the couch and bundling up. It's nice and sunny here but quite chilly.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Sounds good Vonnieluvs08

What did you end up getting from Pura Body & Darcy's?


----------



## divachyk

Brownie518 said:
			
		

> I've been using Claudie's Tea Spritz after washing and then her Leave In and that combo does my hair right!!!  My hair dries soft and silky. I plan to stick with these two for a while.
> 
> I'm making up a new Use Up list for May-June. Hmph, I'm also making some reup lists, too...


Brownie518 and ladies, I am trying to figure out how to incorporate Claudie's tea rinse. You wash, tea rinse, apply LI? Do you not DC when using it?


----------



## Brownie518

divachyk said:


> Brownie518 and ladies, I am trying to figure out how to incorporate Claudie's tea rinse. You wash, tea rinse, apply LI? Do you not DC when using it?



divachyk

I use Claudie's Tea Spritz as part of my leave in. I spray it all over my wet head, concentrating on scalp. I then put my creamy leave in on top of that. It's excellent!!


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair -  I ain't here nothing from HQ either


----------



## natura87

Curlmart has CJ on sale too and I want to try the Pattern Pusha.


----------



## divachyk

Brownie518, thank you, I checked my bottle to make sure I know what the heck I'm talking about -- tea rinse vs. spritz -- and I have the hair tea rinse. Have you used that one before? I need to get smart on tea rinses so I will be headed back over to the coffee/tea thread for ideas.


----------



## divachyk

Today was to be wash day but I will opt for a cowash instead since dh and I will be attending an outside birthday bash for our 2yr nephew on tomorrow. I'll be quite upset if the wind picks up and dirt/debris start flying and dirty my hair back up. Yeah, so um, I'll wait and do my all out regi on Mon.


----------



## bronzebomb

I might get some PUR Whipped Gelly from AfroVeda.  i don't see anything else that I want.  I wonder what's up with Komaza?  I haven't seen a deal from them lately.

I got the free "Secret Weapon" from KBB.  I hope I like it.  Y'all know I like sprays, so I hope the blossom is good.  I am narrowing down my Staples.

Right now my faves are:

Shampoo - Creme of Nature Argan Oil Shampoo
*Every day Conditioner and Detangler - Oyin Handmade Honey Hemp (Miracle Conditioner)  Good for EVERYTHING!*
Gel for Hold - Curl Junkie Aloe Fix
Deep Conditioner - Komaza Hair Care Intensive Moisture Treatment (gotta find something else) possibly Miss Jessie's Rapid Recovery Treatment
Heavy Butter - Carol's Daughter Honey Hemp
Moisturizing Cream - Qhemet Biologics Burdock Root Butter Cream
Twisting Cream for a Finished look - Miss Jessie's Curly Meringue
Leave-in Detangler - Kinky Curly 


However, if I had to only choose 1 hair care line...I'd chose....I can't chose just one...

Miss Jessie's for a more finished look and Qhemet Biologics for a more soft natural look.

I think both of these lines need a spray or a milky leave-in.

That's why Oyin Honey Hemp is my boo!


----------



## Ltown

Good afternoon ladies!

Cold, gloomy day, i'm suppose to clen house but laying in bed feels better

That hairitage jar if joe stink you know this is my second time trying a coffee product first was b.a.s.k  i glad i only have a small jar.   I'm stick to drinking coffee


----------



## Shay72

Brownie518;15822061[B said:
			
		

> ]I've been using Claudie's Tea Spritz after washing and then her Leave In and that combo does my hair right!!! [/B] My hair dries soft and silky. I plan to stick with these two for a while.
> 
> I'm making up a new Use Up list for May-June. Hmph, I'm also making some reup lists, too...


I do something similar. I saw you use tea rinse followed by a creamy leave in. I use a spray leave in followed by the tea rinse.

divachyk
Claudie's Tea Rinse/Tea Spritz. Same thing.

@IDareT'sHair
Went to the store and I forgot all about pricing the agave. I will next time though because I will need some soon.

@Vonnieluvs08 & @destine2grow
Welcome back !


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518 @Shay72 @divachyk

After I rinse out my DC'ing, I do my ACV Rinse and then I do my Tea with my Creamy Leave-In & a bit of Oil and then dry under dryer.

Thanks Shay. Please remember to get a price. But I may go ahead and order from Vitacost tho.

Are you still using Visivical? I thought about buying/trying those.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ltown said:


> Good afternoon ladies!
> 
> Cold, gloomy day, i'm suppose to clen house but laying in bed feels better
> 
> *That hairitage jar if joe stink you know this is my second time trying a coffee product first was b.a.s.k i glad i only have a small jar. I'm stick to drinking coffee*


 
Ltown

I love that Jar Of Joe  And the smell doesn't last.  

So, are you going to try any of Claudie's Coffee Line when it comes out?

Laying in bed does sound better.  I've already been up & out to the Grocrery and back and to to get Gas.  *i'm sick of these durn gas prices*


----------



## Shay72

IDareT'sHair
No more Viviscal. Decided to stick to just the silica. My edges have stayed and I feel they are stronger. Not as fragile.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72

I wonder if I should try Visivcal or just stick with Nioxin/Country Life Maxi Hair and my Andrew Lessman *these are all on rotation*


----------



## Brownie518

divachyk said:


> Brownie518, thank you, I checked my bottle to make sure I know what the heck I'm talking about -- tea rinse vs. spritz -- and I have the hair tea rinse. Have you used that one before? I need to get smart on tea rinses so I will be headed back over to the coffee/tea thread for ideas.



divachyk


I use Shi Naturals Tea Rinse and I either pour it on, work it in and let it sit a few, then rinse before my DC OR I pour it on, work it in and then put my DC on top. I've been putting my DC on top more often than not. 

I don't use Claudie's Spritz as a Rinse because it works too good as a leave in.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

I've been leaving mine in as well.  I keep forgetting I have HV's Hydrasilica Tea Spritz too.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Finished up 1 Njoi's Root Nourishing Pomade. 1 Back Up.

That's some Guuuud Stuff right there.

Brownie518  Have you ever tried this one?


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair

I don't think I have tried the Roots. I was looking at it last night. She's having 20% off and I was thinking of getting that one. That and her new Hibiscus cream.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

Lemme go look. 

Somebody in another Thread was complaining about $10.00+ Shipping for her stuff.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> Brownie518
> 
> Lemme go look.
> 
> Somebody in another Thread was complaining about *$10.00+ Shipping* for her stuff.



Say what????


----------



## Ltown

IDareT'sHair said:


> Ltown
> 
> I love that Jar Of Joe  And the smell doesn't last.
> 
> So, are you going to try any of Claudie's Coffee Line when it comes out?
> 
> Laying in bed does sound better.  I've already been up & out to the Grocrery and back and to to get Gas.  *i'm sick of these durn gas prices*



IDareT'sHair, you are right it doesn't smell long.  I might try claudie. I would like something like hair milk instead of butter, easier to put on for me.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> Say what????


 
@Brownie518

I just did a little 'mock cart' of 3 items and it was $6.50 and that was for 3 2 ounce products.

Do you have the Discount Code?

It appears it's $1.50 for each item added.erplexed


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

@Brownie518 

I got from Pura:
1-4oz Sapote Oil
3 Rhassoul Clay with Macademia oil
1 Sapote Lotion
1 Murumuru lotion
ETA: 2 Chocolate Smoothie (tho i haven't gotten concrete confirmation that it was added)

From DB:
1 Madagascar
1 Avocado Twisting Cream
1 Sweet Coco Smoothing Cream


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

Oops My bad IDareT'sHair didn't realize you asked me that. Sorry Brownie.

So I just got an invite to a Jazz Club tonight.  Trying to figure out if I should take these twists out (braiding definitely helped) or leave them in.  I wanna look cute since its a fancy place, never know who I might meet there


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Vonnieluvs08

Chile...You know I'm product Nosey!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

I just bought some stuff and Teas from Vitacost:

1 Box Milk Thistle
1 Box *something else* I forgot that quick
1 4 ounce Pure Emu Oil
1 23 ounce Jar of Agave Nectar


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> Brownie518
> 
> I just bought some stuff and Teas from Vitacost:
> 
> 1 Box Milk Thistle
> 1 Box *something else* I forgot that quick
> 1 4 ounce Pure Emu Oil
> 1 23 ounce Jar of Agave Nectar



I just made a list last night of Teas I need to get.  I might just stick with the ones I've been buying. Sometimes I just can't be bothered, you know?


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

IDareT'sHair- gurl I know!

I saw some organic Agave nectar in a natural store for like $6 for 8-10oz.  What do you use it for and what is a good price?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Vonnieluvs08 said:


> *I saw some organic Agave nectar in a natural store for like $6 for 8-10oz. What do you use it for and what is a good price?*


 
@Vonnieluvs08

I was in another Thread, and Folks were mixing it in their DC'ers. @Shay72 uses it too.

I looked at some back in Dec./Jan. and put it back. 

So, Imma 'experiment' with it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> I just made a list last night of Teas I need to get.  I might just stick with the ones I've been buying. Sometimes I just can't be bothered, you know?


 
Brownie518

I just checked my Invoice.  The Other Tea was Rose Hips.

I got to quit.


----------



## Ltown

IDareT'sHair, my little stash is too much i have claudie quinoa coffee jar

I need to organize and do inventory

I think i make some hibiscus oil, got lots of powder and oils.


----------



## Eisani

Hey ladies. I just finished relaxing and coloring dd's hair. She betta be glad I love her because I don't share my now discontinued original formula Color Showers cellophane wit NOBODY. She wanted to flat iron herself and you know I didn't protest. Haven't seen the final product yet.

As for my own hair, I may twist it tonight. Maybe.


----------



## Eisani

Oh, question Claudie's tea rinse/spritzers: when using as a spritz, do you dilute with water, or just apply full strength? I've only used it diluted as a rinse.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Eisani

When I asked her, she said use it Full Strength & Do Not Rinse.


----------



## divachyk

Brownie518 Shay72 IDareT'sHair - are you using tea rinses every wash day or is this something you use as needed to combat shedding?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

divachyk

I use it every wash.


----------



## chebaby

chello ladies
its raining today so im in the house chillin.
i shampooed my hair with cd black vanilla and then conditioned with cj curl assurance conditioner. this was my first time using it and i dont think i like it. it went on really nice and smooth but then all of a sudden my hair seemed like it was sticking together and detangling was a mess.
i used a mix of giovanni direct and kckt as a leave in.

tomorrow imm cleanse with bentonite clay and then steam with cj rehab. then imma do a braid out using kbb sa and super hair cream(which i have already decided is good but not better than the other kbb hair cream).


----------



## divachyk

OT: 64 free ipad, ipod touch, iphone apps
http://www.icravefreebies.com/2012/04/28/64-free-iphone-ipod-touch-and-ipad-apps/

ETA: a few more apps, some reduced price / some free
http://slickdeals.net/f/4280286-Tod...ntent=u1384237&utm_campaign=tu14#post49609508


----------



## bajandoc86

Hey fellow PJs? What's up?

I wanna buy some DB so bad.....so BAD!


----------



## divachyk

Trying Enso Cacao again (sorry @curlyhersheygirl). I applied it to dry hair, plastic cap for 20 mins, cowashing it out with CJ Beauticurls and Pura for my LIs. Verdict TBD.


----------



## Shay72

divachyk
I haven't done an actual tea rinse in a while. I use Claudie's Tea Spritz daily. I will most likely turn all of the teas I bought into spritzes too 

Eisani
I use Claudie's Spritz full strength

Vonnieluvs08
I've used the agave nectar 2x. Once mixed with Sitrinillah and once mixed with SSI's Pomegranate conditioner. My hair feels amaaazing . My hair with Claudie's spritz has felt great but now with the addition of the agave to my routine my hair feels & looks amazing.

So three products I would hurt somebody over are  ....
agave nectar
Claudie's tea spritz
CJ's Coffee Coco Cream Curls lite


----------



## Ltown

Shay72 said:


> divachyk
> I haven't done an actual tea rinse in a while. I use Claudie's Tea Spritz daily. I will most likely turn all of the teas I bought into spritzes too
> 
> Eisani
> I use Claudie's Spritz full strength
> 
> Vonnieluvs08
> I've used the agave nectar 2x. Once mixed with Sitrinillah and once mixed with SSI's Pomegranate conditioner. My hair feels amaaazing . My hair with Claudie's spritz has felt great but now with the addition of the agave to my routine my hair feels & looks amazing.
> 
> So three products I would hurt somebody over are  ....
> agave nectar
> Claudie's tea spritz
> CJ's Coffee Coco Cream Curls lite




shay, chebaby, i thougth you were going to hair show or are you there?


----------



## chebaby

Ltown said:


> @shay, @chebaby, i thougth you were going to hair show or are you there?


no i couldnt find anyone to make that long drive with me


----------



## IDareT'sHair

bajandoc86

Gurl...Gone & Get You Some Darcy's!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

Gello Che!  You doin' Your Hair tomorrow?  What are You Using?

Lawd...I want some Christine Gant's Herbal Rich Hair Butter and another Babbasu DC'er.  

I emailed her to see if she is having a Mother's Day Sale.

I also emailed TRIGGA to inquire about a Sale.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

divachyk

Speaking of Enso Cacao.....I found another 16 ounce Jar way back in my Fridge.

It's good to steam with.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Gello Che!  You doin' Your Hair tomorrow?  What are You Using?
> 
> Lawd...I want some Christine Gant's Herbal Rich Hair Butter and another Babbasu DC'er.
> 
> I emailed her to see if she is having a Mother's Day Sale.
> 
> I also emailed TRIGGA to inquire about a Sale.


yea imma do my hair tomorrow imma finally do that bentonite clay mask.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> yea imma do my hair tomorrow *imma finally do that bentonite clay mask.*


 
chebaby

Are you mixing it with anything Special?  Or just wata'? Like msa.


----------



## bajandoc86

IDareT'sHair........chile, I hid my cc. I am feelin' to go dig it back out. 

I miss Enso's butters SO BAD. Ain't no other twisting cremes/butters I've tried so far done my twists and twistouts right like dem butters. *bawls* With enso I got moisture, softness AND definition. With these other thangs I getting 2 out of 3 at the most.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Are you mixing it with anything Special?  Or just wata'? Like msa.


lmao naw im not doing it msa style
imma use aloe juice


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Hey ladies I used up MTCG today will repurchase once QB re-opens.

I have a pura cart made but I'm trying to talk myself out of it.

I'm still enjoying trigger


----------



## IDareT'sHair

bajandoc86

Yeah...I miss them too.  Other than the Cacao & that Seabuckthorn DC'ers, what I have left are like onsey's.  

No back ups of anything.

_*Pours out some Enso Green Tea Cleanser in Memory of EN*_


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *I'm still enjoying trigger*


 
curlyhersheygirl

Curly, Lawd I Lurves me some TRIGGA'.

I did email her re: M. Day Sale.

What's in that Pura Cart Curly?


----------



## Golden75

Vonnieluvs08 said:
			
		

> @Brownie518
> 
> I got from Pura:
> 1-4oz Sapote Oil
> 3 Rhassoul Clay with Macademia oil
> 1 Sapote Lotion
> 1 Murumuru lotion
> ETA: 2 Chocolate Smoothie (tho i haven't gotten concrete confirmation that it was added)
> 
> From DB:
> 1 Madagascar
> 1 Avocado Twisting Cream
> 1 Sweet Coco Smoothing Cream



So now Pura wanna have the Rhassoul avail after I already gave my money to everybody else .


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair I hope they have a MD sale.

I have 4 smoothies and a hair milk and lotion; none of which I need but I can't resist the deal.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl  Believe it Or Not:  I have NOT been on Pura's Site. Not even to look or do a Cart.

chebaby

So, are you gone use Kern's Rescue Treatment (or whatever it's called) and what are you DC'ing with after the Bentonite Rx?  * chile...i wants details*


----------



## Brownie518

divachyk - I do a Tea rinse every wash (once in a while, a coffee rinse). Undiluted.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> curlyhersheygirl  Believe it Or Not:  I have NOT been on Pura's Site. Not even to look or do a Cart.
> 
> chebaby
> 
> So, are you gone use Kern's Rescue Treatment (or whatever it's called) and what are you DC'ing with after the Bentonite Rx?  * chile...i wants details*



IDareT'sHair I wish I hadn't but I'm gonna be strong and pass.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 chebaby curlyhersheygirl

Hi Ya'll.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl

Girl, I made up so Many Durn Carts today, You woulda' thought I was working at Wal-Mart somewhere.

What I ended up deciding is...I need to wait to see what Claudie Gone do 1st.  

After Monday....ALL Bets are O-F-F!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My List has already Changed.

I want:

Christine Gant aka Brown Butter Beauty
Claudie
Trigger
*Open for anything else 25% & Higher.


----------



## Brownie518

I'd like to see sales from:

Claudie
Shi Naturals
It's Perfectly Natural
Silk Dreams
Hydratherma Naturals
Hair Trigger


----------



## Shay72

Ltown
Nope right here at home trying not to fall asleep early so I don't wake up at 3am like "wassup". 

My trainer switched my appt to 10:45am tomorrow... cutting all into my hair day .


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518

Well at least we know Marie Dean ain't having hers until Memorial Day.

OT:  I'd get a 16 ounce Okra from SSI *maybe* if there was a Sale.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair

I could go for some Okra Winfrey. I haven't used that in a while. Doesn't she usually do something for Mother's Day?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *I could go for some Okra Winfrey*. I haven't used that in a while. Doesn't she usually do something for Mother's Day?


 
Brownie518

Gurl..Me Too!  I thought she did a M. Day Sale every year? 

But, if the shipping outweighs the Discount, I ain't gettin' it. _*that's with all of it except trigga'*_

I don't really need anything else from SSI except that 1 thing.  That's why it's not a huge Priority.


----------



## Brownie518

Hey, did anyone get anything from Afroveda's sale? I forgot about that one.


----------



## divachyk

bajandoc86 it doesn't help when you know your cc # from memory. Yep, that's me. I can type that number without even reaching for the plastic.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

I wanted some stuff, but not any of those Durn Sets. 

And those were the only things that was on Sale.

She shoulda' just gone on & had 30% off.  Period.

I wanted some of that Moringa Ginseng Detangler another Fruit Cocktail Souffle and something else.  

But...Not them sets she was talmbout.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> 
> Girl, I made up so Many Durn Carts today, You woulda' thought I was working at Wal-Mart somewhere.
> 
> What I ended up deciding is...I need to wait to see what Claudie Gone do 1st.
> 
> After Monday....ALL Bets are O-F-F!



IDareT'sHair I think that's a great idea. After Monday I'll see what's up.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl

That's the Plan Ms. Curly!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

Did you get any AV?

I wouldn't mind having some Kyra either.  But her Shippin' is so durn High.  I should email her too.

OT:  Still No Word from Hydroquench.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair

Nah, I didn't get any AV. I was considering that Pre Poo Oil Treatment and 2 other oils but I have wayyy too many oils right now. Plus, she "tore her pants with me" last time, as you would say!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *Plus, she "tore her pants with me" last time, as you would say! *


 

Brownie518

I know all about that. 

That Durn Hydroquench pants are startin' to Rip right about Nah.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> Brownie518
> 
> I know all about that.
> 
> That Durn Hydroquench pants are startin' to Rip right about Nah.


----------



## Golden75

I may have to hit up Claudie .  That tea spritz is amazing .  Think I found a staple


----------



## Angelinhell

Angelinhell said:


> I used up my design essentials moisture shampoo- replacing with nairobi shampoo
> Used up my ion clarifying shampoo, need to repurchase
> Used up my chi silk infusion- replacing with kuz revitalizing wax(as soon as beauty of new york has it back in stock)


Nevermind about the kuz revitalizing wax, I;m going to stick with the chi, my hair hasn't been the same since I ran out of it.
Also, I may go back to the shampoo that I started my hair journey with(keracare hydrating shampoo). I'm loving the nairobi products I have, but I never have a lot of luck when it comes to shampoos, so I'm going back to what has never failed me.
Who says I don't have loyalty


----------



## destine2grow

divachyk said:
			
		

> bajandoc86 it doesn't help when you know your cc # from memory. Yep, that's me. I can type that number without even reaching for the plastic.




You are not the only one. I don't feel so bad anymore. Lol

I need to try the tea spritz I keep hearing about. 

I want to purchase from oyin and DB but I don't really need anything. I have too many products to use up.


----------



## JeterCrazed

Rosemary Peppermint AOGBP bites the dust.  Hsuan Wen Hua is up next.

Sent from my Inspire HD using LHCF


----------



## Ltown

Good morning ladies!

Today hair day i will prepoo with wgo/aloe vera, cowash with jessie shea wash, use up ssi okra, evoo/castor oil.  I use shea moisture curly milk twice this week it real pop my curlys i'm go get some more.  I used the smoothie last time it didn't work.  

Is claudie sale at midnight or mid day?  I would like to order when i get up 4am tomorrow  i know i work early but i want to get mine before lurkers.  IDareT'sHair i don't recall her running out?  
I just want  reconstructor so far.   I put my stash in order and its not bad just was disorganized, you got to know PJ whats in your stash


Purtian pride dale b1g1

Tea, coffee, agave etc

http://www.puritan.com/herbal-teas-695?filter=&Mcid=&Page=0&sortOrder=2


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ltown

Nah...I don't think she 'Sells Out' of anything.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I Noticed Kyra switched to $5.00 Flat Shipping on ALL ORDERS................

That's a Good Thing! Her Shipping was sky-high

*cough* I did email her to see if there would be a Mother's Day Sale.


----------



## Eisani

Good morning! I was awakened to the sound of the carpet cleaner. I hope boo is done soon, I want to go to brunch.

Dd's hair color came out nice. I love it.


----------



## bajandoc86

Eisani Beautiful!


----------



## Ltown

Eisani said:


> Good morning! I was awakened to the sound of the carpet cleaner. I hope boo is done soon, I want to go to brunch.
> 
> Dd's hair color came out nice. I love it.



Eisani, i love the color her hair is shiny.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Eisani

Nice Job at E's House of Beauty Couture.

_*when can i get an appt?*_


----------



## natura87

My job sent me home early, felt a bit under the weather. Thinking about pulling out a new unopened product, either YAM or Sitrinillah.


----------



## divachyk

Pretty Eisani 
Feel better natura87

Dh and I are home visiting with family. Everyone is complimenting my hair. I have it in a banana clip side pony that is in a 2 strand twist. It normally unravels but I put a little kyra pomade on the ends.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

natura87

Hope You Feel Better Lady!


----------



## natura87

I dont know what it is but lately I've been getting sick more often and I usually never get sick.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@natura87

Well, you take care of yourself. We gotta get you well enough to Hit PayNah for the Mothers Day Sale! 

So Get Some Rest!

Any idea when you are going to try your Nubian? (Looking for a Review). 

I made a small Walgreen Cart a while back, but tryna' wait on a Sale comparable to the Shea Moisture/Walgreen Sales.


----------



## Shay72

IDareT'sHair
That's exactly what I'm waiting for too to purchase Nubian. BOGOF or 50% off something.

Let me go work on my BASK list because I will be buying some body products during the sale.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72

Me Too Shay! I'm holding out.  I had that Cart all made up, but refused to hit PayNah. 

As soon as I do Walgreen's will have something.........


----------



## destine2grow

natura87 feel better

Eisani dd's hair looks good! I love the color and how shiny it is.

I didn't do anything to my hair today. I might just spray my refresher in later and that's it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

destine2grow

What Refresher are you using Destine?


----------



## destine2grow

IDareT'sHair said:
			
		

> destine2grow
> 
> What Refresher are you using Destine?



Just some plain ole water,aloe Vera, con, and grapeseed oil. Nothing special.


----------



## Eisani

Thanks y'all!  We have had a long day with impromptu home improvement projects. That was not on my agenda today! My hair is in a high bun out of necessity. I cleaned out the shed and the hot tub room. I've done my duty for the day and suggested to boo that he be done as well. I need him to sit down somewhere.


----------



## Golden75

Hey ladies! Hope everyone had a nice Sunday.  

I didn't do my hair, I'll do it next week . I had 4 dogs this weekend, my 2 & moms 2 so it wouldn't have been relaxing, and I'd have dog eyes looking at me in the shower 

 I found a wig I can rock after the kinkies come out.  So I may order, hoping for a sale. 

Other than that just waiting for my mom & her DH to get back from DC with my crab cake sammich .  I knew her tail would not be home at 8.  Messing around and went sight-seeing.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Golden75

Girl, I thought you said: _"I Ate 4 Hot Dogs this weekend. 2 at My Moms and 2 at Home"_

Lawd...it's time for me to get offa' here!

ETA:  I heard back from Hydro.  Supposedly, Our Stuff is Suppose to Ship tomorrow.


----------



## Brownie518

Hey, ladies. Here at work, just poppin in to say hello. Hope everyone has a good night! 

I hope Claudie's sale starts at midnight...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518

Hi Ms. B!

I was out there earlier today, didn't see the Khave or Khava Line. 

If not I'll just get:

1 Protein Rx
1 Moisturizing Quinoa
*I had another item not sure what*


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair said:
			
		

> @Golden75
> 
> Girl, I thought you said: "I Ate 4 Hot Dogs this weekend. 2 at My Moms and 2 at Home"
> 
> Lawd...it's time for me to get offa' here!
> 
> ETA:  I heard back from Hydro.  Supposedly, Our Stuff is Suppose to Ship tomorrow.



IDareT'sHair -   4 hotdogs.  I think I'd be  if I ate that many in one day.

I saw your post bout HQ.

The crab cake was huge and so good


----------



## natura87

IDareT'sHair said:


> @natura87
> 
> Well, you take care of yourself. We gotta get you well enough to Hit PayNah for the Mothers Day Sale!
> 
> So Get Some Rest!
> 
> Any idea when you are going to try your Nubian? (Looking for a Review).
> 
> I made a small Walgreen Cart a while back, but tryna' wait on a Sale comparable to the Shea Moisture/Walgreen Sales.



I'm trying to use up my open stuff first. So who knows. I tend to buy stuff, forget about it and be surprised a few months later when I find it in my stash.


----------



## Ltown

Good morning ladies!

Brownie518, claudies code not working yet.  I can't do anythng at work no more, perverts watching pron at work  making it hard for the rest of to use the internet at work they are watchdog us.  whats wrong with men

I'm try to get my order in this morning don't want much.  

I got 30 days before dd graduate from high school, the fam is coming down from OH. They are a trip, i know see i been living away for 30 years so the visits are far and between thank goodness  i got a hotel room for me or somebody.

I straighten the hair to see if its growing it is but very slowwwww oh well i have hair it really doesn't look good straight so i will cowash it out later still not fully recovered.  Eisani, what color/brand did you use on dd?


----------



## Golden75

Happy Monday!


----------



## natura87

Hey ladies. Took a personal day. About to use up some stuff, open up some stuff.

I need to hop back on this NoBuy. Yesterday after my boss sent me home I bought a cleansing conditioner (Sofnfree GroHealthy Nothing but Cleansing Conditioner) and Curls Passion Fruit Curl Control Paste just for the heckof it.


----------



## bronzebomb

I forgot to purchase from AfroVeda.  I wonder if B.A.S.K. is having a sale?

I hear Uncle Funky's Daughter had a long line at the Atlanta Natural Hair Show.


----------



## natura87

bronzebomb said:


> I forgot to purchase from AfroVeda.  I wonder if B.A.S.K. is having a sale?
> 
> I hear Uncle Funky's Daughter had a long line at the Atlanta Natural Hair Show.



20 % of body products and I think they are releasing a new product. This weekend.


----------



## SimJam

I cant beleive I forgot about the purabody sale .... dammit. i was working out of town (and away from the internet  )from thursday till Saturday, I remembered about it on friday when I got the reminder email then I totally forgot until this morning ..... arggggggg.

anyhooo, i really didnt neeeed anything ...


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

Hey Ladies. At work today and trying not to fall asleep. I took my twists out last night. Glad i did cuz they trying to loc up something fierce. I was able to keep everything but the nape from getting frizzie.

I'm so excited about this formal event with kids tomorrow. I'm def trying to get a pic with my future husband Lamman Rucker (i found out his name). I will probably just wear the twist out may pin a side up. I will post pics.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

Shay72 said:


> divachyk
> I haven't done an actual tea rinse in a while. I use Claudie's Tea Spritz daily. I will most likely turn all of the teas I bought into spritzes too
> 
> Eisani
> I use Claudie's Spritz full strength
> 
> Vonnieluvs08
> I've used the agave nectar 2x. Once mixed with Sitrinillah and once mixed with SSI's Pomegranate conditioner. My hair feels amaaazing . My hair with Claudie's spritz has felt great but now with the addition of the agave to my routine my hair feels & looks amazing.
> 
> So three products I would hurt somebody over are  ....
> agave nectar
> Claudie's tea spritz
> CJ's Coffee Coco Cream Curls lite



Shay72
You use the agave nectar like honey?
May have to try this and tea rinses. My hair has been soft but dry


----------



## Golden75

KBB has a new pomade out "Beauty Boss 101" I think that's the name


----------



## natura87

Golden75 said:


> KBB has a new pomade out "Beauty Boss 101" I think that's the name



She is just throwing stuff out there. Like "Here, take it!!"


----------



## Eisani

I wish Kern wasn't on my sh!t list cause I'd be all over this new stuff.


----------



## Golden75

I think KBB was giving some things out as samples only a few months back. I know I saw free sample with purchase on the Blossom Mist, and gel. And I believe in a KBB thread ladies was wondering when the new stuff would be for sale.  Then I think she had a "you" decide the next product to be introduced thing.


----------



## chebaby

chello chello and chello
i didnt get a chance to do my hair this weekend and it hates me for it. my hair was looking a mess this weekend
so today i had to pull out the big guns. i co washed for ten minutes with good ole cj curl rehab. then i used kckt as my leave in every time i say kckt wont be a staple it ends up saving my hair lol. so yea its a staple and i have half a bottle left so i will be purchasing some more when i run out.

oh and im on a no buy


----------



## chebaby

Eisani said:


> I wish Kern wasn't on my sh!t list cause I'd be all over this new stuff.


 i love the new sweet ambrosia and the new hair cream. havent tried the new treatment yet and still working on liking the gel. but 2 outta 4 aint bad lol.

i just said i was on a no buy and then i read kern got a pomade ou lemme go look.


----------



## chebaby

ok i like that castor is the first ingredient but imma pass on this pomade for now. i mean, what will i use it for? i barely use the pomades i have except on my ends when i do a braid out and i havent done one in a long time so.....


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Hey Ladies!

Kyra is having a Mother's Day Sale and with that $5.00 Flat Rate Shipping...It's a WIN-WIN!

Can't wait!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> chello chello and chello
> 
> *oh and im on a no buy*


 


chebaby said:


> *i just said i was on a no buy*.


 
chebaby


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I think from Kyra I might get:

2 16 ounce Hydrating Hemp
2 8 ounce Sweet Mango Cremes

OR......

1 8 ounce Sweet Mango
1 Pomegrante Pomade


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby


 you know me girl. but i still aint hit  paynah yet

kyra might get my money though. i could use 2 16oz bottles of that hemp conditoner.


----------



## destine2grow

Hey ladies!!!!

Last night I flat twist my hair. The only thing I put on my hair is my refresher spray and grapeseed oil.

Who is this Kyra?	I am itching to purchase something but I want to make sure it is something I need or will use.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@destine2grow @Vonnieluvs08 



http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=...64TvDg&usg=AFQjCNEX_vFstw1gezaSYTnydyfIKDF1Aw


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> you know me girl. but i still aint hit paynah yet
> 
> *kyra might get my money though. i could use 2 16oz bottles of that hemp conditoner.*


 
chebaby

Yeah Girl.  I'm getting that Hydrating Hemp (for sure).

You're Doing Really Good on your _No-Buy_ Che.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Lemme Go Do a Quick Claudie Cart!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Waiting on Claudie's Discount Code to Activate!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I got my Shipping Notice from: Hydroquench Systems today!

Golden75  FYI


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Yeah Girl. I'm getting that Hydrating Hemp (for sure).
> 
> *You're Doing Really Good on your No-Buy Che.*


 i know right im the best at this no buy thing

no but really, i aint got no room for nothing else. i need to fall back on the buying. but i really want some hemp conditioner. that stuff i so good i went through that bottle you sent me so quick. im getting 2 bottles. and then after that this no buy is on


----------



## destine2grow

IDareT'sHair thanks for the link. What have you tried and liked from Kyra?

I interested in the cupuacu curl cream, mango moisturizing cream, coconut hair milk and hydrating hemp con.


----------



## destine2grow

chebaby is making me want to get a 16Oz of the hydrating hemp.


----------



## chebaby

destine2grow said:


> @chebaby is making me want to get a 16Oz of the hydrating hemp.


 it goooooodddddddd as soon as i out it on my hair it melted right in. i love me some oyin honey hemp conditioner but i think this one is better its sooooo moisturizing and i just love it. its a great detangler and it smells yummy.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@chebaby

Actually, I think I'm a little better than you doing a No-Buy.

@destine2grow

I'm getting the Hydrating Hemp, Sweet Mango Creme and a Pomegrante.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl @Brownie518 @Golden75

Trigger said she is unsure if she will have a Mother's Day Sale (she hasn't decided). So keep watching email if you're on her email list for future updates.

Kyra said YES!
Marie Dean Memorial Day
Hairitage Hydrations YES!
Claudie YES!


----------



## destine2grow

IdareT's hair I have my cart ready to go. I saw the pomegranate pomade but I am not sure how I will use it if I get it.

chebaby I am definitely getting an 16oz now.


----------



## Seamonster

I didn't buy the Tresseme Naturals. Several you tubers went curly girl 6 weeks ago, and have been giving it glowing reviews; but now 6 weeks later they are all complaining of dry hair, so I figure I can wait until Black Friday. Besides, I am saving more money by using what I have than taking a chance on wasting it so I can try some TN. Trying to get through my Silk dreams right now. Loving Destination Hydration.

Mozeke really hiked her prices on Grape seed leave in, wonder what happened?


----------



## beautyaddict1913

Hello ladies. I went to the natural hair show in Atlanta and I only bought ONE hair product! And that was a dc from Bask. It was only $13. I couldn't remember any of the reviews for her products nor did she have them displayed well and you had to ask for prices. That was the first booth that I saw when I entered so I thought I would buy tons of other items. Tuh! I was wrong! SheaMoisture was there but since it's available on the ground and the line was out the door I passed. KBB was there with buy 2 get 1 on everything. Pass! UFD was there with the line out the convention center with regular prices so I bought a tshirt from them (there was no line for that) and kept it moving. I had no interest in any other vendors there - dr miracles, curls, taliah wajiid, as I am, design essentials....ughhh it was so disappointing and I regretted not buying more from bask. I was even shocked that miss Jessie's wasn't there smh. So now that I'm back with all of the money that I didn't get to spend at the hair show, I'm ready to hit paynah on everything lol


----------



## destine2grow

Seamonster so these you tubers believe that the TN is the cause of their hair being dry? I am doing the CG but I haven't tried TN with it. I was trying to use up some of my cons before I purchase TN.

beautyaddict I am so proud of you. I really want to go to the next hair show in ATL


----------



## IDareT'sHair

beautyaddict1913

Well Ms. Beauty, No worries....Girl, we'll Find Plenty of Stuff for you to Hit PayNah On.


----------



## Eisani

I just repainted the downstairs bathroom .  Now mind you I never use that bathroom, but I got tired of white walls. Heh.


----------



## beautyaddict1913

destine2grow I didn't know that they have a fall show too!


----------



## Seamonster

destine2grow I have watched several you tubers go curly girl, and most have returned to either silicones, or sulphates. My thought was they are PJ's like me.
Recently lots of non PJ you tubers went curly girl and I have been followine their journeys. Within six weeks they have all complained of dry hair. I do not think TN is the reason, I think the reason is they are using conditioner and gel only. That just sounds like it would be drying after awhile. Summyr1988 did say that she wasn't impressed with TN. I am going to watch them for the rest of the year and see what happens.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Shay72

Shay is a CG and I don't think she uses Tresemme Naturals.


----------



## divachyk

I am sleepy but bet I wake up from here when my ox tails get through simmering.

Opting against doing my hair today. All I have energy for is resting and internet surfing -- never too tired for that. Will paint my nails/toes and call it a night. Dh is working tonight so it will be a quiet night.


----------



## Brownie518

Eisani said:


> I wish Kern wasn't on my sh!t list cause I'd be all over this new stuff.


 

My sentiments EXACTLY!!!


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Hey ladies. My in-laws are here for the week to celebrate DD's first communion on Saturday so I'll be off and on until they leave.

IDareT'sHair Keep me posted about trigger because I'm not sure I'm on the mailing list.

Seamonster I've been using TN from the beginning of the year as my RO and I have no issues with it


----------



## destine2grow

beautyaddict I don't know if they have a fall show. I just kbiw I will be at the next one.

Seamonster I don't know why with the CG method a lot of peorplr think the only style you can do is WnG'S but that is so not true. Also you can use stylers and finishers. You just want to make sure that they are CG friendly.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair - hey girl!!!   Hi, ladies!!! 

What's Claudie's code? I'm ready to get down!!


----------



## divachyk

IDareT'sHair destine2grow, I like everything Kyra I've tried -- sweet mango creme & butter and pomegranate pomade. Haven't tried the conditioner but the way chebaby talks about it in comparison to our beloved HH...I needs to crack it open asap. I will try it out before the sale to determine if I need to increase the inventory.


----------



## beautyaddict1913

destine2grow yea I was saying that they have a fall show as well lol.

I was on Kyras making my list and I thought she had a DC? Does she IDareT'sHair? Yall know I loves a good DC lol...so far I am getting Apricot Shampoo, Coconut Cream Hair Milk, Mango Moisturizing Cream, and Sweet Mango Butter! Not really excited about that list because there's no DC but oh well!


----------



## chebaby

hey beauty, i wish i could have gone to the hair show. i wanted some camille rose and i heard she introduced a new hair gel at the show and i would have got some kbb too


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@beautyaddict1913

Nah Beauty, You gotsa get Hydrating Hemp Conditioner. No DC'er.

@Brownie518

MOM25  Hey Ms. B!


----------



## bajandoc86

Some people on this forum have no brain-mouth filter. 

Mi gawd. Hush ya mout nuh ooman, yuh a mek yuhself look like eediat.

#endrant

ETA: excuse the above....I typed it exactly as it sounded in my head. lololol.


----------



## natura87

Just saw Elle's pics on FB and now I want to flatiron.


----------



## destine2grow

beautyaddict I'm a lil slow tonight....lol I will be at the fall show.

chebaby I still have not tried Camille Rose. What do you like from that line?

What does everyone like from B.A.S.K.?


----------



## Shay72

Vonnieluvs08 said:


> @Shay72
> You use the agave nectar like honey?
> May have to try this and tea rinses. My hair has been soft but dry


I do . No interest in lightening my hair so this is better.



IDareT'sHair said:


> @Shay72
> 
> Shay is a CG and I don't think she uses Tresemme Naturals.


I don't. I deal only with FUBU (for us by us) except for the teas and agave.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72 said:


> *I don't. I deal only with FUBU (for us by us)* except for the teas and agave.


 
Shay72

You know I already Know!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@destine2grow

I know you didn't ask me _*cough*_ but I like:

Jansyn Moisture *won't replace because it's only 8 ounces* LOVE IT!
SOYlicious Conditioner *won't replace because it's only 8 ounces* LOVE IT!
Algae Mask
Moisture Butter


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair said:
			
		

> I got my Shipping Notice from: Hydroquench Systems today!
> 
> Golden75  FYI



IDareT'sHair - nope


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75 said:


> *- nope*


 
Golden75

Hmp.

You know what I went through.  04/20


----------



## destine2grow

IDareT'sHair thanks for the response.


----------



## natura87

Finished my Mixed  Silk DC and my Curls conditioner. Tried Basks Yam...1st impression, its aight. I need to use it a few more times. I used the Silk and Honey Latte in Nectarine as my leave in.


----------



## robot.

i bought a mango musk (for my haircut) and coconut yuzu (to make the shipping worth it) from HH.

i'm back to a fade and people love it.  my boo even bought me a special wave cap


----------



## natura87

destine2grow said:


> beautyaddict I'm a lil slow tonight....lol I will be at the fall show.
> 
> chebaby I still have not tried Camille Rose. What do you like from that line?
> 
> *What does everyone like from B.A.S.K.*?



Palm Tapioca, Condensed Custard the Silk and Honey Latter. I just tried the YAM so I need a few more uses to judge.


----------



## chebaby

destine2grow said:


> @beautyaddict I'm a lil slow tonight....lol I will be at the fall show.
> 
> @chebaby I still have not tried Camille Rose. What do you like from that line?
> 
> What does everyone like from B.A.S.K.?


 destine2grow, i love the hair milk and the moisture butter. i have the deep conditioner, twist butter and whipped gel but havent had to chance to really review them.


----------



## Shay72

Claudie's Kahve line will debut on May 2nd, Wednesday. Iono bc my Claudie's stash is rivaling my Hairveda and you know that's saying something . Debut and sale though . So here's what I'm thinking....getting the Kahve products then not buying anything again until Memorial Day then finally ending the year with Black Friday. Ah hayle I forgot about Nubian Heritage. Yeah they need to come correct ASAP. Remember this only applies to hair products bc I will be buying some BASK body products .


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Golden75
> 
> Hmp.
> 
> You know what I went through. 04/20


 
IDareT'sHair - I ordered first thing in the am either 4/23 or 4/24  Don't need it right now anyway.  

And I am a mess cause I convinced myself not to buy, then I hear about Kyra and $5 shipping.  That's nice.  I guess I am a sucka for sales.  When I first started buying up I was buying everything full price, no free nothing!   Then all the sudden folks start offering incentives to buy, and I fall for it every time .


----------



## Golden75

Got a ship notice from DB


----------



## destine2grow

Morning ladies!

I don't have any hair plains today. I am just rocking my flat twist. I sprayed my hair with my refresher and than rubbed grapeseed oil on.

When does Kyra sale starts?


----------



## natura87

My hair shrunk like crazy. I think its the YAM.


----------



## destine2grow

3 sisters is having a sale. 15% off the entire store. Code shopandsave. Excludes CD gift packs.


----------



## hair4romheaven

IDareT'sHair I broke down and got that trigger. LOL I like it so far. I also got some Beemine.
Can I come by your house and play in your products?


----------



## chebaby

chello ladies
well i wanted to get second day hair today but my puff wasnt looking how i wanted it to. so i cleansed with deva no poo and then conditioned with curl reahb and then used kckt as my leave in. 

things i will be using up within the next few weeks:
oyin honey hemp(only have 1 or 2 more uses) i have a 16oz back up
deva no poo
curl junkie curl assurance conditioner(i dont really like this. it goes on smooth but then makes my hair feel wierd, good thing its discontinued)
curl junkie rehab(i have several back ups)
SD mocha infusion(only 1 use left and then i have 1 back up)
curls coconut dream(be glad when this is gone, i dont know why though cause its pretty good)


----------



## Eisani

chebaby you sound like me with the Curls products. There was nothing wrong with them, but I was so anxious to get rid of them, I gave everything away.

I haven had the itch to buy hair products, but that's because I've been hauling household items and that sh!t is far more expensive than hair goodies. I just bought all new cookware and utensils. I'm going to box up all the old ones and drop them off at Goodwill. Someone will be GLAD to get those pots and pans. Bought all new dishes and glasses as well. Even wine, champagne and dammit SHOT glasses . I have a feeling I'll be told very soon to sit my a$$ down.


----------



## divachyk

Eisani I feel you on household items. That riding lawn mower and new storm door we purchased wasn't cheap. Throw in some car repairs, personal getaways, whew a grip. My hair and nail goodie spending has slowed tremendously.


----------



## divachyk

Inventory Assessment -- I am good on DCners for now although I am a sucker for DCners. My Pura order set me square for a minute with wash day LIs. I will consider Kyra's sale and likely take a pass on Claudie since I have barely touched my Claudie's stash. I need more cowash conditioners and daily moisturizers and can get that from Kyra.

What is the Kyra sale anyway -- did I miss that post?


----------



## destine2grow

Evening ladies!  I just finish trimming my hair. My ends feel a lot better. 

This was my first time trimming my hair. I don't feel like I cut too much. I didn't have much to begin with. Lol


----------



## Brownie518

Shay72 said:


> Claudie's Kahve line will debut on May 2nd, Wednesday. Iono bc my Claudie's stash is rivaling my Hairveda and you know that's saying something . Debut and sale though . So here's what I'm thinking....getting the Kahve products then not buying anything again until Memorial Day then finally ending the year with Black Friday. Ah hayle I forgot about Nubian Heritage. Yeah they need to come correct ASAP. Remember this only applies to hair products bc I will be buying some BASK body products .



Shay72 -  May 2?? Okay, I'll be ordering (again ) as soon as I get home from work in the morning, then.
What BASK body products are you getting and when does that sale start??


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Hey Ladies!  Good Evening!

Ooops Lemme start this Thread!


----------



## natura87

Watchin Criminal Minds.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> Hey Ladies!  Good Evening!
> 
> Ooops Lemme start this Thread!



IDareT'sHair - What thread?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Finished my Hair.  Didn't use up anything tho'.

Maybe Friday?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518

Girl...Keep me posted on SD's. (FB) 

There might be a Sale and you know I don't do no durn FB.

I'd like to get some Vanilla Silk and maybe some Destination Hydration. Whatever 16 ouncers I can get for Cowashing.....

Please & Thank You.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

natura87 said:


> Watchin Criminal Minds.


 
natura87

How you watching CMinds on Tuesday?  You must be on a Marathon.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518

Hey Ms. B, for M. Dean's Memorial Day Sale I might get:

1 Seaweed & Rice
1 Oats, Wheat, Berry
1 Mango Hair & Body Pudding

I need to try that Argan Hair Creme before then.


----------



## Golden75

Finished SD Whip and Oyin Dew .  I used SD Wheat Germ as a rinse out,  I'll have see how it works on my hair without kinkies to give a thorough review.

Still no word on HQ


----------



## Brownie518

@IDareT'sHair

Hmm, Marie Dean...

Coffee & Kokum
Calendula & Chamomile (?)
Argan oil blend


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> Hmm, Marie Dean...
> 
> Coffee & Kokum
> *Calendual & Chamomile (?)*
> Argan oil blend


 
Brownie518

You gotta get this one B!  You'll Lurve It.

I need to try that Argan Hair Creme before the Sale to see if I want another one.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair

Yes, try that creme and let me know what it's like!!
Hey, have you seen Komaza's new products?


----------



## natura87

IDareT'sHair said:


> natura87
> 
> How you watching CMinds on Tuesday?  You must be on a Marathon.



Oh yeah.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

Nah...Lemme Go Look at Komaza.  I haven't placed a Claudie Order yet either.

I'm tryna' see what SD gone do.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> Nah...Lemme Go Look at Komaza.  I haven't placed a Claudie Order yet either.
> 
> I'm tryna' see *what SD gone do*.



I don't see anything posted...

So, yeah, I didn't know Komaza had new stuff out. I haven't gotten an email from them in ages. *shrug*


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

She 'mentioned' something in the Vendor/Seller's Forum SD Thread.  

I also wanted to tell you, a while back Hairitage sent me 2 Samples.

1 was an Apricot Lotion (light orange) very nice and 1 was a Leave-In but most of it spilled.  What was left in the jar is amazing.  She needs to gone & list boff of them.

Golden75

That's terrible G.  Maybe it will come w/o a Shipping Notice  She didn't get off to a very good start with us.erplexed


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

That Komaza Site got on my Last Nerve.

I couldn't concentrate.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> That Komaza Site got on my Last Nerve.
> 
> I couldn't concentrate.



IDareT'sHair

Oh, so it wasn't just me then? I could not navigate that thing. I just gave up.  No matter what I clicked, I couldn't get to where I wanted to go. 

I'm sure those samples from HH were good!! I love her stuff!


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Night ladies. I already placed my order with Claudie but I wanted to try the new stuff I may place another order.

I saw Komaza's new stuff and that new growth aid will need alot of reviews before I shell out $45 for 4oz.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *Oh, so it wasn't just me then? I could not navigate that thing. I just gave up.  No matter what I clicked, I couldn't get to where I wanted to go. *


 
Brownie518

Alladat!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl

Imma stick with TRIGGA


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> curlyhersheygirl
> 
> Imma stick with TRIGGA



IDareT'sHair Same here. That stuff is liquid gold; I'm really hoping for a sale


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl

She should. 

Girl..."if" I had a Line, I'd have mo' Sales than BJ!

Ya'll would stay on PayNah I'd have PayNah on LOCK.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> 
> She should.
> 
> Girl..."if" I had a Line, I'd have mo' Sales than BJ!
> 
> *Ya'll would stay on PayNah* I'd have PayNah on LOCK.



IDareT'sHair Ain't that the truth


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *Ain't that the truth*


 
curlyhersheygirl

And I'd have a Permanent Discount for LHCF like Jasmine use to do...


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> 
> And I'd have a Permanent Discount for LHCF like Jasmine use to do...



 Hint, hint, hint....


----------



## Shay72

Brownie518
Bask sale begins on May 3rd and I believe it may end on the 10th. I'm getting both of the sorbets, massage serum, and truffle body balm.


----------



## Golden75

curlyhersheygirl said:


> Night ladies. I already placed my order with Claudie but I wanted to try the new stuff I may place another order.
> 
> I saw Komaza's new stuff and that new growth aid will need alot of reviews before I shell out $45 for 4oz.


 
SAY WHAT NOW?  $45 for 4oz? .  I saw it on the email but didn't go to the site.  Now that's ridic!


----------



## bronzebomb

y'all know I like me some Komaza...but, $45???  Who does she think she is, Miss Jessie's?  If it works, I'm sure someone will buy it.  But, does growth aides really work?


----------



## Golden75

I'm wondering who will pay to find out if the $45 GA does or does not work.  I need a guarantee on that one.  I need to see what's in that bottle... off to check the site.


----------



## natura87

My hair needs some TLC and a protective style. I have so many delicious butters and hair creams I should start putting them to good use. Mini something, maybe into a sideswept updo.

I saw a flat iron on sale so after I come out of the protective style I can do a length check I can see where I am at. I dont feel like my hair is really growing but I'm pretty sure I'm retaining something.


----------



## natura87

Golden75 said:


> I'm wondering who will pay to find out if the $45 GA does or does not work.  I need a guarantee on that one.  I need to see what's in that bottle... off to check the site.



If I'm paying 45 dollas that product had better jump out of the container, detangle and smooth the life back into my hair.


----------



## Golden75

Right, it better apply itself, and do its own scalp massage.


----------



## SimJam

divachyk said:


> @Eisani I feel you on household items. That riding lawn mower and new storm door we purchased wasn't cheap. Throw in some car repairs, personal getaways, whew a grip. My hair and nail goodie spending has slowed tremendously.



yup Im doing over my bathroom and kitchen (gonna be renting out my apt and *moving back in with my parents * ... yup that how i feel ) 

Enjoying the remodeling but not the expense .... and I just paid down on a new car, so this no buy is on and popping now !!!

just got back from the bank and this lady depressed me with her darn retirement calculator, but she gave me some good solutions so its just a matter of reorganizing my finances.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> 
> She should.
> 
> Girl..."if" I had a Line, I'd have mo' Sales than BJ!
> 
> Ya'll would stay on PayNah I'd have PayNah on LOCK.


 we know you would


chello ladies
wasnt on much last night
i got second day hair i feel like i havent had second day hair in forever. kckt will be my go to leave in until im done with this bottle.

kckt, cj honey butta and curls milkshake are the only leave ins that doubles as stylers for me


----------



## SimJam

which GA is for $45 

I'll stick with my trigga and maxi hair vits


----------



## Brownie518

Komaza's new growth aide - Stinky Stuff

100% pure Coconut Water, Aloe Vera, Sea Kelp Bioferment, Coconut Endosperm, Biotinyl-GHK, Cystine, Lysine, Methyl-Sulfonyl Methane, L-Acetyl, Carnitine, Niacinamide, Dithiothreitol, Chrysin, L-Methionine, L-Arginine, L-Glutamine, D-glucose, Phloretin, Catalase, Methionine Sulfoxide Reductase, Inositol, Soy Isoflavones, Saw Palmetto, Grape Seed Proanthocyanidins, Nettle Extract, Sea Buckthorn Extract, Superoxide Dismutase, Amla Oil, Benzylalcohol DHA (natural preservative)


----------



## SimJam

^^  meh  ^^


----------



## Eisani

SimJam you should be able to save a pretty penny by staying with your parents . If your dad is anything like mine, being under his roof will probably put his mind at ease. My dad to boo: "Don't you eva put ya hands on her. If you get tired of her, send her HOME." Me: but this is my house too "


----------



## Eisani

Did Komaza bump their head?? Da hell?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

deleted.................


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

I wonder when that Stanky Treatment from Kern 'nem gone ship?

Speaking of which...........So, when you gone try it out?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Hmp. 

Komaza Been Drankin' Too Many Komazas!:alcoholic

Cause I know they gotsta be skrait drunk


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I'm waiting on:

Vita cost (2 boxes of Tea & Agave Nectar)
Hydroquench Systems
Naturelle Grow Growth Oil B1G1 Free
KBB 
HV

This all.


----------



## Shay72

IDareT'sHair
Ended up in Whole Foods today.

Agave 
11.75 oz $3.99
23.5 oz $6.99
46 oz $14.99

I got mine at the regular old grocery store though and it was 17 oz but I don't remember what I paid.


----------



## Shay72

IDareT'sHair
Looks like Vitacost and Puritan have good prices on agave.Good to know.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72

Thanks alot for doing that Research.


----------



## chebaby

T, i hope your kern stanky leg treatment comes soon so you can smell it it looks like we should be able to use it as a grease.

i dont know when imma use it. matter-o-fact i should use it this weekedn. i hope it melts when it gets wet because it looks greasy like it wont rinse off well


----------



## divachyk

Received my Zoya shipment today and I got 5 polishes. Ordered 6 but one was back order. Skylar, Rory, Carly, Meg, Zuza and the one on BO was Venus. I really liked Venus too. Oh well. 

Detangled hair and dry DCing with Enso Cacao. I am in between conditioners and will finish off the Enso before moving on to something else. I have about 1 or 2 more uses and it's done.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@chebaby

That _Stanky-LegBB_ sounds just like that "It's Perfectly Natural" Stuff (which by the way it bShipped today).

I should put it on the Exchange Forum nah.

If anyone in this thread is interested in that KBB Treatment, hit me up via pm. Maybe we can work something out....


----------



## Golden75

Hey ladies!  Decided to use Tiiva green tea LI as my moisturizer.  IDareT'sHair - if u have some in ur stash   can ya smell it for me?   I don't remember such a strong smell when I opened it when I got it forever ago.  But my hair feels nice & soft.

Also thinking bout sprucing up SD waterfalls.  Was gonna add Claudie Tea  but now thinking rose water.  Hmmm may be a lil if both, then I can bang that out


----------



## Brownie518

SimJam said:


> ^^  meh  ^^





Eisani said:


> Did Komaza bump their head?? Da hell?



....


----------



## Brownie518

Hey, ladies. I was actually gonna get that KBB Big Boss perplexed at the name) but I forgot about the flash sale. Guess I didn't want it that bad cuz you know I don't forget a sale. 
I have my hair covered in SD Pre. I thought I only had 1 jar left....turns out I have 3...


----------



## divachyk

IDareT'sHair Shay72 Brownie518 -- tonight I used Claudie's Tea -- 

I rinsed off Enso, cowashed with CJ Beauticurls, oil rinsed with a mixture of hemp, evoo & wheat germ, cowashed again with CJ. Spritzed on the tea to my hair & scalp and my scalp immediately started tingling.  Is that normal? 

I applied my LIs and now I'm air drying. I'm not quite dry but I'm digging the way my hair feels so far and love the smell. My hair detangled nicely. Not sure if that's the tea or the oil rinse mixture. It's a mixture that I've never tried before tonight.


----------



## Eisani

What is HV's new product about? Red tea moisturizer? Sounds


----------



## bronzebomb

Exhausted.com. I have never been this tired.  I attended a boot camp and my chest still hurts from breathing so hard.  

 I may get the Komaza Kinky Stuff next sale.  (although I don't have Alopecia).

I will definitely try all if the new products this year(Miss Jessie's, KBB). 

I did purchase a re-up on my new wig!  I absolutely love her.  She has been my favorite wig in life!  

I'm done with UFD!  They didn't even have a sale at the hair show!  She can keep the Shea Butter


----------



## bronzebomb

Also Qhemet Biologics is my boo!  It keeps my hair moisturized under the wig


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> That _Stanky-LegBB_ sounds just like that "It's Perfectly Natural" Stuff (which by the way it bShipped today).
> 
> I should put it on the Exchange Forum nah.
> 
> If anyone in this thread is interested in that KBB Treatment, hit me up via pm. Maybe we can work something out....


 IDareT'sHair, you gotta use it at least once lol. we gotta compare notes on what this stanky leg treatment can do. i mean, it is called the secret weapon. it might be the best thing for our hair lol.


----------



## destine2grow

Evening ladies! I just finish m&s with Enso Olive Honey hydrating butter. I sealed with grapeseed oil.

I am so overwhelmed there are so many hair products I want to try and just don't know where to start.... Lmao


----------



## natura87

Bought some Bask. I just got the Body sampler (Whipped and Condensed Custard) and some more Silk and Honey Latte in a different scent.

20 % off  code  MOM20


----------



## Golden75

divachyk - I don't think my scalp feels tingly when I spritz Claudie's Tea.  

Eisani - I didn't hear about HV Red Tea.  I was on her site the other day.  Lemme


----------



## destine2grow

natura87 said:
			
		

> Bought some Bask. I just got the Body sampler (Whipped and Condensed Custard) and some more Silk and Honey Latte in a different scent.
> 
> 20 % off  code  MOM20



What is the consistency of thr silk and honey latte? Is it very moisturizing?


----------



## Golden75

another G.A. scandel might be brewing...


----------



## Raspberry

Golden75 how do you use SD Waterfalls? I have some but my hair is too protein sensitive to use it very often. I hate to just let it sit and expire...


----------



## Golden75

Raspberry - I'm in kinky twists, so I use it as a spritz, to moisten, then usually followup with a creamy moisturizing l.i. or SD Silky Soft l.i.


----------



## Raspberry

Golden75 said:


> @Raspberry - I'm in kinky twists, so I use it as a spritz, to moisten, then usually followup with a creamy moisturizing l.i. or SD Silky Soft l.i.



Thanks girl, maybe I should try a similar regimen to use mine up.


----------



## Golden75

Raspberry - yes, at this point I am trying to use it up.  I may not add anything to it cause then that is just stretching it out.  May add the rosewater though to make it moisturizing.

I used it as she said, as a leave in to air dry, but my hair wasn't soft whne I did that either 

Also trying to bang out SM spritz, it smells good, but I don't think it's doing anything - Neither spritzes will be a repurchase


----------



## SimJam

Eisani said:


> @SimJam you should be able to save a pretty penny by staying with your parents . If your dad is anything like mine, being under his roof will probably put his mind at ease. My dad to boo: "Don't you eva put ya hands on her. If you get tired of her, send her HOME." Me: but this is my house too "



LOL so true re: Daddy, I he always makes it known to my b/fs that my room is ALWAYS available for me to come back to. 

I always was a lil peeved when he did this but I came to appreciate it when one of my coworkers told me that one of the reasons why she stayed so long with an abusive partner (they lived together) was because she had no where else to go - her mom lives in the USA and her dad in another parish


----------



## divachyk

Jane Carter
Purchase Moisture Nourishing Shampoo and Nutrient Replenishing Conditioner and you can select ONE of the following products (a $9 value) for FREE!

Free Item Choices:
Natural Hold Spray Gel 
Wrap & Roll
Revitalizing Leave-In Conditioner

(NOTE: YOU MUST INCLUDE YOUR "FREE" PRODUCT IN THE CART DURING THE CHECKOUT PROCESS TO GUARANTEE SHIPMENT WITH YOUR ORDER.)

Use Coupon Code: MD2012 
Offer expires May 11, 2012

Valid for online Retail Orders ONLY at www.janecartersolution.com


----------



## divachyk

Pura shipped!


----------



## Golden75

So I convo'd HQ for my stuff. She said it shows it was shipped 2 days ago, but there is not tracking number in the system . She's going to see what happened but I don't have something by tomorrow she'll send a new package to me.

In other news, new obsession - Thai food


----------



## natura87

destine2grow said:


> What is the consistency of thr silk and honey latte? Is it very moisturizing?



A lil thicker than CJ's Smoothing Lotion. So thin and creamy.


----------



## Eisani

Golden75 Thai food is bawse. I make a mean shrimp and chicken pad thai 

Cowashed this Darcy's Pumpkin, CJ Smoothing as a leave in, saturated w/coconut oil then did a loose side braid. I think I have 1-2 more uses on the Darcy's and the Smoothing.

ETA: Now that it's warming up, I think I'm going back to coconut milk, avocado, honey, evco prepoos on the weekend. I realized I don't have to use as much protein when I do those treatments.


----------



## Shay72

divachyk
No tingling with Claudie's tea

Brownie518
Bask's sale ends on 5/6. I hate giving out wrong info so wanted to correct that.


----------



## divachyk

If you have a Zoya account, check it to see if you were awarded points. I had 600 pts available that I redeemed. Yeah, well I have multiple profiles and each profile had the same amount of points. Guess they were running a promo where they credited everyone points. I got 4 shower gels for free, had to pay shipping though (6.95 per order) -- order 1: pomegranate and colada sparkle; order 2: papaya and mango. You can redeem for all sorts of things. I opted for shower gels this round.

ETA: I have never placed an order from one of the profiles but the profile still had points credited to it. So, even if you haven't ordered and have a profile, check to see if you received points for redemption.


----------



## Golden75

@divachyk - cool! Thanks I have 600 points to. I looked at the report and I ain't do none of those things  share on FB and some other stuff, but I'll take it. Points expire in 180 days.

Eisani - I think I need to learn how to make Thai food.


----------



## divachyk

Right Golden75 re: thai food  Eisani, I'll be your student. Teach me, please!


----------



## chebaby

chello ladies
cleansed today with deva no poo, conditioned with cj rehab and used kckt as my leave in. i cant wait until it gets so hot that i can co wash with cj smoothing lotion(since E just reminded me)

after i finish a ton of stuff i will get another liter of curl rehab and a liter of kckt. but first i will finish these:
cj rehab(have 1 use left and 3 jars left)
cj assurance
deva no poo
oyin honey hemp
SD mocha
SD wheat germ
kckt
elucence shampoo
CURLS milkshake
Curls coconut dream
jasmine shea rinse
jasmine A&S
kbb mask


----------



## Eisani

^  chebaby I just ran across a liter of elucence poo that's been barely used. Every time I think I'm gettng ahead, I find more stuff! I may give it to my mom.

Boo is grilling chicken and salmon today . I'm not a big salmon fan, but it's so darn good for you. I wanted red snapper but he said he was going to one store and if they didn't have any, I was SOL.


----------



## chebaby

Eisani said:


> ^ @chebaby I just ran across a liter of elucence poo that's been barely used. Every time I think I'm gettng ahead, I find more stuff! I may give it to my mom.
> 
> Boo is grilling chicken and salmon today . I'm not a big salmon fan, but it's so darn good for you. I wanted red snapper but he said he was going to one store and if they didn't have any, I was SOL.


 i know what you mean. i be finding stuff all the time. and shampoo lasts forever

girl i luvs me some salmon. i could eat it every single day.


----------



## destine2grow

Hey ladies I just finish twisting my hair. I plan on keeping these twist in for 4 weeks. 

Eisani your prepoo sound good. I am going to have to try it.

chebaby you have reminded me that I need to add kckt to my list.

I think I will order the yam and hait milk.


----------



## divachyk

I need to find something to do with my ends to generate soft ends with air drying. Anyone have suggestions?

My hair feels good today. Think Claudie's tea is a keeper.

Eisani, do you like Elucence? I've wanted to try it but haven't yet got around to buying it. I'm using CON Argan right now. I'm still looking for a good, moisturizing shampoo.


----------



## Eisani

destine2grow that was my staple prepoo forever. My hair was always soft, strong, and super shiny.

divachyk I like Elucence. I still haven't tried the CON Argan, I still have several liters of the CON Green label I've been holding on to.


----------



## natura87

A few days ago I grabbed a cleansing conditioner  from a new line from SofnFree called "Nothing But".  It is free of mineral oil, petrolatum, parabens,sulfates, parabens,colorants and phtalants. The price is right and on the site under the product description they list all the ingredients and explain what each ingredient does. I havent tried the cleansing conditioner but based on this what I know so far I like.

http://www.nothingbuthaircare.com/


----------



## natura87

Looking at Bask like I need somethin

I should have grabbed one of those serums. I dont have any serums.


----------



## bronzebomb

I think I am going to cornrow my hair tonight. Especially since I have decided to continue wearing wigs. I need to find another supplier for my wig, because the local beauty supply store want to charge $35, and online she is $24 (which includes shipping)

I don't think y'all know how happy I am about my wig. Maybe I can do the Curly girl method in braids! Wash and condition every day! hmmm

Has anyone in here followed the @ladypaniolo method?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My Hydroquench came today. She gave me a Discount Code for my next purchase (since it too so durn long). 

Which was very nice.

Everything smells and looks soooooooooooooooooo good!

@chebaby Don't know if I want the StankyLegBB or not.erplexed 

It has already shipped. It sounds too much like IPN. Might be good for Winter.

I need to run on out here & see if Claudie's Coffee Stuff is out there yet.

Eisani  Hit Me Back.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> My Hydroquench came today. She gave me a Discount Code for my next purchase (since it too so durn long).
> 
> Which was very nice.
> 
> Everything smells and looks soooooooooooooooooo good!
> 
> @chebaby Don't know if I want the StankyLegBB or not.erplexed
> 
> It has already shipped. It sounds too much like IPN. Might be good for Winter.
> 
> I need to run on out here & see if Claudie's Coffee Stuff is out there yet.
> 
> @Eisani Hit Me Back.


 you know you want it. you just got cold feet lmao


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@chebaby

Girl, it sounds too much like IPN. Greasy & Herbally.

I loaded up a Hydroquench Cart and the Discount Code is "Invalid" 

I just heard back from her. It will activate after 9 CST. So, that means 10 my time.....

Lawd! Can I just get my Shop on?

Claudie's Khave is still not listed.erplexed  

So, chances are, I won't get any Claudie, because I only want the Protein Rx this time and some of the Coffee Stuff.  

And I don't want to do a Cart for 1 thing.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Hairitage Hydrations has 15% off Code = *MOM15* (Until Sunday)


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Girl, it sounds too much like IPN. Greasy & Herbally.
> 
> I loaded up a Hydroquench Cart and the Discount Code is "Invalid"
> 
> I just heard back from her. It will activate after 9 CST. So, that means 10 my time.....
> 
> Lawd! Can I just get my Shop on?
> 
> Claudie's Khave is still not listed.erplexed
> 
> So, chances are, I won't get any Claudie, because I only want the Protein Rx this time and some of the Coffee Stuff.
> 
> And I don't want to do a Cart for 1 thing.


 it certainly is greasy and herbally mine is just sitting there cause i dont know what to do with it lmao.

i see everybody is waiting on the new claudie stuff

only thing im waiting on is CR new hair gel

i think this weekend i will do my w&g with kckt and kbb hair gel. hope i dont get white balls everywhere calls it looks like that what kbb gel will do.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

I may just get some more Hydro, some Kyra's and call it a Day.  I ain't seen much of nothin' yet.

Still no word I guess from SD's?  I think they waiting on some FB Stuff.

Anyway.....


----------



## IDareT'sHair

SD's $50.00 for $40.00 Code = *50FOR40*

I think Imma pass. I had like 4 Vanilla Silks, but not sure.  Plus Shipping was $7.99 and the discount is $10.00


----------



## Eisani

Why ain't SD just say $10 off a purchase of $50 or more? 

I wanna peep Claudie's Kahve too. She shoulda debuted it with her sale.


----------



## Brownie518

divachyk - I have never gotten any tingling from Claudie's Tea.

I really want to try that new Hairveda Red Tea...


----------



## Ltown

Hello ladies!  Nothing new with me and hair or products i guess i need to be lurker

IDareT'sHair, I appreciate the sales notice don't need hair stuff bit i did order bask whipped body cream.


----------



## Eisani

I need dd to stop scheduling these nail appointments w/o asking. I don't care if it is free, my gas/time is NOT. Here I am thinking I'm about to relax...


----------



## felic1

chebaby... you are funny, your hair is lovely!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Eisani  You know DD is a Little Diva!  

And I agree.  For Me, IMHO, that is not a very good Sale.

For someone else, $10 with $8 shipping might be thebomb.com

Brownie518  What's Up Ms. B?  What you gettin'?  b.a.s.k. and what else?

Ltown Girl, I may not be gettin' much.  Imma use this Hydro Code tonight tho'.  I know that!

It looks like Hydro & Kyra (so far) unless Kyra pulls something crazy with that Sale.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Hmp. Lemme go check out BJ!  You know BJ can stay up in my pocket and I don't even care.  

Gives BJ my Debit Card #'s

*cough* still ain't got no shippin' notice tho'....


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518

That Phinising Rinse is $6.50 again (on sale)

I didn't see the Red Tea?

Welp.  Since my order hasn't "Shipped"  lemme ask BJ for a Sample of that right there.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair

That Rinse has been saying On Sale for the longest and is regular price once you add it to your cart. If you click All Products, the Red Tea sample is the first item. Facebook says you get a free sample with any order until the 12th. 

I'm looking at bask right now. I definitely want some Y.A.M. and Sweet Manna serum.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *That Rinse has been saying On Sale for the longest and is regular price once you add it to your cart. If you click All Products, the Red Tea sample is the first item. Facebook says you get a free sample with any order until the 12th.*


 
Brownie518

I found it and asked her, since my order hasn't Shipped yet, could she throw one in?  _*no shame in the game*_

Right now, I'm only looking at Kyra & Hydro.  And maybe Christine Gant.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair

I need more Rinses anyway, and I plan to put a note in there reminding them of the sample. 

I'm looking at b.a.s.k., Silk Dreams, and that's about it...for now. I don't know what other sales are out there right now.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

That sounds good!  Imma wait on Kyra and Hydro.  SSI is having one.  

And I'm sure HV will too.

Hairitage has 15% etc.....


----------



## Brownie518

I think I'll put SSI on the back burner for a minute. The only thing I would get is the Okra anyway. 
 I'm not gone lie, I want to try the KBB Mist, Boss, and that Treatment.


----------



## Golden75

Mom threw down on some jumbo shrimp .  

No HQ .  Actually waiting a several things, and nothing.  I need a package, ASAP!

Going to a Black Bar Association after work thing tomorrow, so I need to freshen up the kinkies .  I'll also snap a pic to see if this vivisical will be a repurchase.  I think this makes 2 weeks. 

I'm tempted to get the HV rinse, always wanted to try it.  Hopefully BJ has a sale.

I didn't see Claudies new line but she said avail after the sale was over .  

I'll purchase a wig when memorial day sales hit.  I saw a nice human hair one, but pricey.  

I need to whip up some butter, cause my skin has been dry.  Mostly my legs.


----------



## Golden75

Brownie518 - those are the 3 things I want from KBB too


----------



## chebaby

felic1 said:


> @chebaby... you are funny, your hair is lovely!


 thank you


----------



## chebaby

T, that SD sale dont sound like nothing


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *T, that SD sale dont sound like nothing*


 
chebaby

Hmp. 

It Ain't.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

Hey Ladies.

Been running like crazy since Monday.  The Gala in DC was soooo much fun.  I wore the twist out and just loved the big hair look.  I got to meet Susan Taylor, James Brown (sportcaster), Chef Jeff Henderson, Mary Mary, and my future husband Lamman Rucker.

I did my hair today because I'm going to the Bulls vs Sixers playoff game tomorrow night.  I did a HOT then detangled with Suave on dry hair.  The detangling was such a mess. I borrowed from Che and used the Benonite Clay my mom gave me to cleanse and followed up with Shea Moisture Black Soap poo.  I DC'd with SSI Banana Burlee cause it needs to get used before it goes bad.

I did chunky twists with Dew and Oyins Whipped Pudding and burnt pomade on the ends.  My hair feels great and smells so good.


----------



## Seamonster

Used up Komaza's Spritz, that was some good stuff. Taking a break from my royal crown while I try Sd pre as a sealer. It is a nice light product. I use to just use it on wash days, but I am intent upon using some of my products so I can really know what I like. I like the consistency of Pre the best of all SD butters. My hair liked bling butter, but the salt air here caused it to get funky clumps. Many more butters to use and enjoy.

It is summer and I really want to try pattern pusher. After I whittle down my stash I am going to get Bask. From now on I think I will just purchase lines as I use them. Don't try to hold me to it though


----------



## Shay72

Looks like I won't be buying any Claudie's. Was only going to purchase if the new line came out.

Will order BASK before the sale is over.

Not purchasing any SD either.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Shay72

My Agave came today (right in time for tomorrow's Wash Day). 

So I Added 1 Tblspn to some DC'er in a separate jar. 

That's about right isn't it? Don't you think?


----------



## Shay72

IDareT'sHair
I added 4oz to 16oz.


----------



## Golden75

Taking hair pics is hard .  My bang reaches the tip of my nose.  That's all the measuring imma do for comparison purposes.

My hair is really soft & smooth so that's good.  Still no major hang time, but I like the progress I've made since my BC .  Really think I average 1/2" per month.  So if I don't get 3/4-1" in a month I'll know vivisical ain't doing jack! That is the only thing I am consistent with.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72

Thank you. 

I think I might do it application by application instead of mixing it all in to 1 Full Size Jar of Conditioner.erplexed

So, I mixed it in a separate Jar.  I may squeeze in a little more.


----------



## robot.

i'd like some of the bask body products, but i won't be able to make the sale. next time.


----------



## natura87

Finished some KBB Luscious Locks, co-cleansed with daily fix and cowashed with Oyin Honey Hemp. I am using my Bask hair milk as my leave in and I will use the BASK Sevenfold Butter blend to seal my hair. Braidin it up to night for a braidout tomorrow.

I am 1/3 of the way through my liter of Honey Hemp.


----------



## divachyk

Used up CJ Beauticurls Argan last night


----------



## Eisani

I'm tired and folks is on my last nerve right now. Just stop.talking.zip it.shut it.hush.silencio.


----------



## Ltown

Good early morning ladies!

I didn't see any tea on hv site either, not that i'm looking to buy but maybe see the ingredients to compare with others and maybe make my own.  

Dd is going to Prom tomorrow she does her own hair so i'm just watching and taking picture, its hard watching your child grow up and letting them go and get out in this world alone.  It not the same when we grew up, it CRAZY.


----------



## destine2grow

Morning ladies!

Last night I Spritz my hair and sealed with grapeseed oil.

How much is the discount for Kyra? SD sale is not a sale IMO. I am not getting anything from them. I am,looking to purchase from B.A.S K and Kyra.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Ltown Type Red Tea in Hairveda's Search Bar and it will show up. It has Roobis and some things that might interest you!

@destine2grow Mernin' Ms. Destine!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

destine2grow

Sign up for Kyra's mailing list and you'll get a notification.  She didn't tell me how much or when, but she said she'd be having a Sale and that I would receive a notification from the mailing list.

So, sign up!


----------



## Ltown

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Ltown Type Red Tea in Hairveda's Search Bar and it will show up. It has Roobis and some things that might interest you!
> 
> @destine2grow Mernin' Ms. Destine!


 
IDareT'sHair, I found it but its a moisturizer with too much wax. I thought it was a rinse or spritz.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

Morning. Up earlier than I want to be. Going with my grandmom to look for curtains. I suck at decorating and coordinating in the house. Plus she can make them if we don't find something.

I still have the curlers in my hair as I try a twist and curl. I went to work with them in and no one noticed them with my hat on. Hair is almost dry. Will take it down tonight and separate with some Jojoba oil.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

So I looked at Bask and that stuff looks really good. However Imma have to pass this go round since I got a stock pile of Komaza conditioners to use and SSI stylers to use up first. Im gonna wait on Trigga. My DB should be here today.

No notice from Pura yet. Not even about the add on products.


----------



## divachyk

Morning! My back is hurting. Pulled a muscle doing absolutely nothing. Might admit defeat and go to urgent care later today. I am good though. Just slight discomfort.

I have been slipping on journaling hair progress. Found a neat app that should help me get back in the swing. It's called My Diary (I think)


----------



## divachyk

Vonnieluvs08 said:
			
		

> So I looked at Bask and that stuff looks really good. However Imma have to pass this go round since I got a stock pile of Komaza conditioners to use and SSI stylers to use up first. Im gonna wait on Trigga. My DB should be here today.
> 
> No notice from Pura yet. Not even about the add on products.



Vonnieluvs08 I got my Pura notice. I think I ordered on Friday.


----------



## Ltown

divachyk said:


> Morning! My back is hurting. Pulled a muscle doing absolutely nothing. Might admit defeat and go to urgent care later today. I am good though. Just slight discomfort.
> 
> I have been slipping on journaling hair progress. Found a neat app that should help me get back in the swing. It's called My Diary (I think)



divachyk, hope you get better muscle pulls anywhere hurt.


----------



## destine2grow

divachyk said:
			
		

> Morning! My back is hurting. Pulled a muscle doing absolutely nothing. Might admit defeat and go to urgent care later today. I am good though. Just slight discomfort.
> 
> I have been slipping on journaling hair progress. Found a neat app that should help me get back in the swing. It's called My Diary (I think)



I hope you feel better and its  nothing serious.


----------



## bronzebomb

I received my KBB Secret Weapon...



She had to put it in this pretty pink container for people to want to use it!  It stinks and the color is not appealing!


----------



## natura87

^^^^Ewwwwww!!! that looks disgusting. I wouldnt want that near my head.


----------



## destine2grow

KBB secret weapon looks like squash or baby poop. It is not appleaing at all!


----------



## Brownie518

That KBB looks like crap, literally. I hope it works a lot better than it looks. So no one has tried it yet? 

I ordered 2 16oz Carol's Daughter Black Vanilla Smoothies from HSN. They have 24oz Black Vanilla shampoo and conditioner now, also. The 16oz Smoothie was only 25.90 while the 8oz is 20 bucks...erplexed No-brainer. 

I haven't ordered anything else so far.


----------



## Eisani

Brownie518 I keep missing the Kerl's Daughta specials lol. 

My funky mood has lifted. Boo sent me a text earlier that said "U good, killa?" I sent him a middle finger and a kissy face


----------



## Brownie518

Eisani said:


> Brownie518 I keep missing the Kerl's Daughta specials lol.
> 
> My funky mood has lifted. Boo sent me a text earlier that said *"U good, killa?"* I sent him a middle finger and a kissy face



The bolded tickled me to death!!!  That's cute!

HSN didn't have it marked as a special. I just happened to be checking  to see what Kerl had goin on and saw that 16oz joint.


----------



## Eisani

Red head Jessi aka Jessicurl 25% off anything with code JWS255612


----------



## chebaby

chello chello and chello
im in a good mood i been up all night looking for another job and aint find nothin but i still feel good

anywho, bronzebomb take that pic down before IDareT'sHair done wanna use her kbb stanky leg treatment 

didnt feel like doing my hair today so i misted it with aloe juice, moisturized with kbb new hair cream and slicked it back with the gel. im liking the gel now but the cream aint as moisturizing as her other hair cream.
but i also think its the aloe juice. every time i use it my hair feels a little dry so imma stop misting with it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

Check the Exchange Forum!  ...............


----------



## Brownie518

chebaby - If T sees that pic, it's a wrap!! 

I still want to try that crap, though. I will, eventually.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Got a coupla' packages today. My Secret Weapon also came. 

It's listed on the Exchange. Didn't open it. Didn't need to.

No apparent reason, it just sounds a little too close to "It's Perfectly Natural's Pre-Treatment.

If it doesn't sell, No Biggie. I'm sure I'll love it.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Check the Exchange Forum!  ...............


you quick



Brownie518 said:


> @chebaby - If T sees that pic, it's a wrap!!
> 
> I still want to try that crap, though. I will, eventually.


 even though it looks like  crap im still gonna use mine and hope i like it

she done already got rid of it


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> Got a coupla' packages today. My Secret Weapon also came.
> 
> It's listed on the Exchange. Didn't open it. Didn't need to.
> 
> No apparent reason, it just sounds a little too close to "It's Perfectly Natural's Pre-Treatment.
> 
> If it doesn't sell, No Biggie. I'm sure I'll love it.


  you gotta use that treatment. it might be the answer to all our hair questions lmao.


----------



## bronzebomb

IDareT'sHair & chebaby - I am going to try it!  

This is the KBB Hold it Hair Gel
For my hair it flakes and does not hold!  But, to be fair,  I've tried it on dirty hair.   Going to try it again.  Right now all of KBB's products just smell good, and non of them are keepers.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

bronzebomb

I don't have a problem keeping it, but if I can sell it, that would be good too!  

It just reminds me of IPN Pre-Poo Rx.

Thanks so much Bronze for posting that picture.  I didn't even take the Cellophane off the package.

I do like their product presentation tho'.

Please leave your Review.  I think chebaby is trying/using hers Sunday.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *even though it looks like crap im still gonna use mine and hope i like it*
> 
> she done already got rid of it


 
chebaby

................

_*it may not sell* crosses fangas._


----------



## Golden75

HQ has to send me a new package.  It probably never got sent, but she is sending one out tomorrow.

Got my DB   she gave me a sample to coco bean moisturizing balm.

Also my heart rate monitor came.  Went to the mall so I can use my City Cash at  Ny & co,  $120 worth of clothes for $60. Not bad.  Got a cute pair of shoes from dsw, had a $15 off coupon.  Bout to head to the Black Bar Assoc Dinner.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75 said:


> *HQ has to send me a new package. It probably never got sent, but she is sending one out tomorrow.*


 
Golden75

   ..........

Have Fun Tonight!


Brownie518

I looked all over HSN.  I didn't see those 16 ounce Smoothies.  Must have been "This Day Only"


----------



## chebaby

bronzebomb said:


> @IDareT'sHair & @chebaby - I am going to try it!
> 
> This is the KBB Hold it Hair Gel
> For my hair it flakes and does not hold! But, to be fair, I've tried it on dirty hair. Going to try it again. Right now all of KBB's products just smell good, and non of them are keepers.
> 
> View attachment 148179


 that sucks that kbb stuff doesnt work for you. her prices are kinda high but  most of her stuff are keepers for me. the mask, the new SA, the original hair cream and i think the gel are all keepers.
the gel has hard hold for me i hate hard hold but im only using it to slick my hair back in a bun so it'll soften up on second day anyway.

the new hair cream i really wanna love but so far its only ok. the first hair cream is my love but like i said it could be the aloe juice i keep misting my hair with thats doing me bad.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> Golden75
> 
> ..........
> 
> Have Fun Tonight!
> 
> 
> Brownie518
> 
> I looked all over HSN.  I didn't see those 16 ounce Smoothies.  Must have been "This Day Only"


IDareT'sHair

Right here... http://www.hsn.com/beauty/carols-daughter-black-vanilla-moisturizing-hair-smoothie_p-6768794_xp.aspx


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @bronzebomb
> 
> I don't have a problem keeping it, but if I can sell it, that would be good too!
> 
> It just reminds me of IPN Pre-Poo Rx.
> 
> Thanks so much Bronze for posting that picture. I didn't even take the Cellophane off the package.
> 
> I do like their product presentation tho'.
> 
> Please leave your Review. I think @chebaby is trying/using hers Sunday.


 


IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> ................
> 
> _*it may not sell* crosses fangas._


 yea imma use mine on sunday. imma use it just like i used to use ojon treatment. slather it on and process with a plastic cap. then imma shampoo that bad boy right on out


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518  Thanks PUSHA! *off to order*

chebaby  If it smell anythang like IPN...it's defintely a bad boy!:fart:....


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> Brownie518 *Thanks PUSHA*! *off to order*
> 
> chebaby  If it smell anythang like IPN...it's defintely a bad boy!:fart:....



IDareT'sHair

You're welcome!!  I think they have a $5 off 25 coupon for beauty orders, hold on...

Beauty
$5 off your beauty purchase of $25 or more. Use Coupon #5OFFBEAUTYQ212 at checkout.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518

Mission Accomplished. Thanks Cuz.

That's a Durn good deal!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

I Lurve most of KBB's things.  

Love, Love, Love Luscious Locs Hair Masque.  Lurved the Butter, Super Silky & Hair Nectar. *probably the original formula* 

Haven't tried much of the reformulated stuff.

Love the Scents.  Nothin' but love for KBB.  Haven't tried much tho'.  Just those items.

At some point, I'd love to get the Oil.


----------



## MrJohnsonsRib

bronzebomb said:


> I received my KBB Secret Weapon...
> 
> View attachment 148119
> 
> She had to put it in this pretty pink container for people to want to use it! It stinks and the color is not appealing!


 
Look like baby food, peas in particular,lol!


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> I Lurve most of KBB's things.
> 
> Love, Love, Love Luscious Locs Hair Masque. Lurved the Butter, Super Silky & Hair Nectar. *probably the original formula*
> 
> Haven't tried much of the reformulated stuff.
> 
> Love the Scents. Nothin' but love for KBB. Haven't tried much tho'. Just those items.
> 
> At some point, I'd love to get the Oil.


 yea kbb stuff is darn good only thing i really didnt like was the shampoo and the hair butter. its different every time i get it but either way it didnt really work for me. i have a jar just sitting there

the oil was an oil but it smelled good lol.


----------



## mkd

Hey girls!  I have been reading and lurking.  

I want I try Karen's new stuff.  

I got my hair straightened and trimmed yesterday.  I want to wash it already.  I think I am on to putti in two French braids tomorrow.


----------



## Brownie518

mkd - Hey, girl!!!


----------



## mkd

Hey Brownie518!!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

mkd

Hey MK!  Hope all is well.

I guess I need to rinse this DC out.

Brownie518

How did your T/U turn out?  I'm doing mine Tuesday.


----------



## Shay72

BASK is selling out of stuff according to FB. I got my stuff this morning.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72

Like the Agave Nectar mix.  I mixed up some more for Tuesday!  

Hmp.  If there was a May Hits OR Miss Thread...I could post it there *cough*


----------



## chebaby

hey mkd


----------



## Brownie518

I finished up a couple of things recently:

Redken Extreme Fortifying masque (or something like that)
Saravun Broccoli Hair Cream
CoCasta oil
CD BV Smoothie


----------



## Brownie518

Shay72 said:


> BASK is selling out of stuff according to FB. I got my stuff this morning.




I saw that! I'm glad I got in early, too. I got:

Sweet Manna serum
Y.A.M.
Palm Tapioca
Whipped Custard in Lemon Beignet 
Condensed Custard in Pineapple Ginger


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> I finished up a couple of things recently:
> 
> Redken Extreme Fortifying masque (or something like that)
> Saravun Broccoli Hair Cream
> CoCasta oil
> *CD BV Smoothie*


 

Brownie518

Any Back ups?  Don't answer about @  bolded


----------



## destine2grow

IDareT'sHair you don't play! I hope it sells.

esiani got me looking at redhead Jessie. There are a couple of things I want

I haven't ordered from B.A.S.K yet. I'm holding out on Kyra. There are more  things I want to try from there.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@destine2grow

Only reason Destine is...I have something very, very similar already.

Tis All.


----------



## destine2grow

chebaby aloe vera makes my hair feel hard too. I am kinda interested in KBB gel.


----------



## bronzebomb

chebaby said:


> that sucks that kbb stuff doesnt work for you. her prices are kinda high but most of her stuff are keepers for me. the mask, the new SA, the original hair cream and i think the gel are all keepers.
> the gel has hard hold for me i hate hard hold but im only using it to slick my hair back in a bun so it'll soften up on second day anyway.
> 
> the new hair cream i really wanna love but so far its only ok. the first hair cream is my love but like i said it could be the aloe juice i keep misting my hair with thats doing me bad.


 


IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> I Lurve most of KBB's things.
> 
> Love, Love, Love Luscious Locs Hair Masque. Lurved the Butter, Super Silky & Hair Nectar. *probably the original formula*
> 
> Haven't tried much of the reformulated stuff.
> 
> Love the Scents. Nothin' but love for KBB. Haven't tried much tho'. Just those items.
> 
> At some point, I'd love to get the Oil.


 


chebaby said:


> yea kbb stuff is darn good only thing i really didnt like was the shampoo and the hair butter. its different every time i get it but either way it didnt really work for me. i have a jar just sitting there
> 
> the oil was an oil but it smelled good lol.


 


destine2grow said:


> @chebaby aloe vera makes my hair feel hard too. I am kinda interested in KBB gel.


 

KBB smells so good, so I want it to work.  I went to NYC and visited her store and liked every scent except Egytian Musk,  smelled like incense. (sp).  

The Butter is just like an emulsified oil...and the Lucious Locks had no slip.

I "think" I my like the Super Silky and the Creamilicious.  But all the products, suggested for 4B Natural hair were a bust.  My hair likes 3B/4A products.  I may need to keep that in mind when purchasing from any line.  I'm going to try some more stuff before I 100% say no...but that gel made my hair hard like a rock.  I just used a rag to wash it out.

Ironically, I didn't like Miss Jessie's when I first tried it.  (That's because I was using it incorrectly).


----------



## divachyk

Hope everyone had a great day! I'm a little exhausted. Been a long day. On a positive note, I was able to take advantage of free shred services today. Score! I've been needing to get rid of a bunch of paper I've collected over the years. I use to be a paper hoarder. No more!


----------



## bronzebomb

divachyk said:
			
		

> Hope everyone had a great day! I'm a little exhausted. Been a long day. On a positive note, I was able to take advantage of free shred services today. Score! I've been needing to get rid of a bunch of paper I've collected over the years. I use to be a paper hoarder. No more!



My sorority chapter has a free shred day tomorrow.  This must be the season.

I am still unpacking...I am sure I will have a bunch of stuff to shred soon too! (just not tomorrow)


----------



## divachyk

bronzebomb, I wasn't really ready today but I made myself ready. I didn't know the shred company was going to be at the mall. When I ran across them, I made a mad dash home and gathered up some items that I knew required shredding. I'll be ready for them when they return in October.

Carol's Daughter HSN feature (not sure what they will be featuring):

Saturday, May 5
Carol's Daughter 4th Anniversary 	
8pm ET

Sunday, May 6
Carol's Daughter 4th Anniversary 	
7am | 11am | 11pm ET

Monday, May 7
Carol's Daughter 4th Anniversary 	
7am | 10am | 6pm ET


----------



## Shay72

http://www.wix.com/honeychilehairlove/1#!fabulous-products

I blame Empressri . I'm drawn to this vendor for several reasons: she uses agave in her dc, the mud wash, pre poo, hibiscus products. I will be trying her out this summer.

ETA: She is having a sale according to FB. 10% over $30, %15 over $50, and free shipping over $100.


----------



## natura87

Shay72 said:


> BASK is selling out of stuff according to FB. I got my stuff this morning.



I figured they would (becuase the word is getting out about how awesome their products are) so I was in and out at like 12 something thursday morning (Insomnia is a beast).


----------



## natura87

Shay72 said:


> http://www.wix.com/honeychilehairlove/1#!fabulous-products
> 
> I blame Empressri . I'm drawn to this vendor for several reasons: she uses agave in her dc, the mud wash, pre poo, hibiscus products. I will be trying her out this summer.
> 
> ETA: She is having a sale according to FB. 10% over $30, %15 over $50, and free shipping over $100.



Oh hayle. What is this?




The site loads waaaaaaay too slow.


----------



## natura87

They lost me, the sit looks janky and its stilllllll loading.


----------



## Shay72

natura87
It may be your browser. I have no problems loading it. I'm real particular and I've seen jankier.


----------



## destine2grow

The site for my honeychile loaded fine for me. I like the sound of the paradise pomade and honey and what ever its called moisturizer.


----------



## destine2grow

I'm so rude! Good morning ladies! I am going to take the kids to a b'day party and than I'm coming home.

As far as hair plans.... Um I'm going to spritz my hair and seal with my fave grape seed oil.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72 said:


> http://www.wix.com/honeychilehairlove/1#!fabulous-products
> 
> I blame Empressri . I'm drawn to this vendor for several reasons: she uses agave in her dc, the mud wash, pre poo, hibiscus products. I will be trying her out this summer.
> 
> ETA: She is having a sale according to FB. 10% over $30, %15 over $50, and free shipping over $100.


 
@Shay72

Thanks for posting the Lank! 

Alot of things look really, really good. 

I'd hafta' see what that shipping looks like tho'. 

Some of the Spritz, creamy Leave-Ins and the Pomades look amazing

_*i know krika don't like that name tho'*_


----------



## divachyk

Hello All  Not sure what's on the agenda for today. Maybe take the motorcycles out. I will wash my hair tomorrow while dh is at work. Chat later.


----------



## Shay72

IDareT'sHair
I'm taking after you now . I sent her an e-mail asking if she is planning to have a Memorial Day sale. Yeah I'm looking to trying 4-5 products. I prefer multifunctional lines. I can't deal with only buying 1-2 products from a line. That's what's keeping me from Kyrah and Tiiva. Even though I like this Tiiva Green Tea Moisturizer sample I got from a meet up.

Curl Junkie is a keeper. Thanks Ltown. Ya'll know I was avoiding it like the plague. I've liked every single thing I've tried. Curl Fix, Daily Fix, Coffee Coco Curl Creme Lite, Repair Me and Beauticurls.Still need to try Curl Rehab & Deep Fix. I will be trying one of them tomorrow.


----------



## Golden75

Hey ladies!  Took the dog to vet, clean bill of health. 

Me & BFF to the my 2 dogs walking a couple miles, both dogs are knocked out now.  

Spritzed my scalp with SSI Scalp Spritz.  Will use Trigger later.  

Cinco de Mayo festivities in the hood today, so will head down later.


----------



## natura87

Hello ladies and lurkers.

Just cleaning up my place, my hair is still in the 3 pineapples from last night. I'll just fluff them out and remoisturize for when I go to work in a lil bit.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Shay72

Chile...You know I have zero shame. 

I made up a mock cart, because I wanted to see what shipping would be/and it inadvertently "Placed an Order" 

So, I also had to email her to tell her to disregard, because I was just tryna' check shipping rates. (Keep me posted about any Sales)

btw: Tiiva's Green Tea L-I and the Coffee & Capucau DC'er are thebomb.com

Also, I think you'd like Kyra's Hydrating Hemp, Sweet Mango Hair Creme and the Pomegrante Pomade. And maybe one of the L-I's _*you should definitely try Kyra*_

And, I could not figure out WHY you slept on CJ for so long, but glad you came on over to the CJ Side.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75

Any Shipping Notice from HQS?


----------



## natura87

I slept on CJ for a while but when I tried it...Laaaaaaaaaawd Most of my Aveyuou haul was CJ.


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair said:
			
		

> Golden75
> 
> Any Shipping Notice from HQS?



IDareT'sHair - nope!  

Oh that honeychile look .  I wanna know whats in the $30 set.  It's hard to see using my phone.  But the pomade sounded good!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My Hairveda Shipped Today!

Go BJ, Go BJ it's your birthday!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75

.............


----------



## Shay72

IDareT'sHair
Tiiva has a coffee dc? Sigh I might have to look at that. Yeah I see Kyra does have more stuff now.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72

Yep.  That DC'er is the business. 

You can always add it in a AveYou Cart _*cough*_.


----------



## Shay72

IDareT'sHair
Oh they have it at Aveyou? Good to know. I need to get on Aveyou and Sage and see what they have. They may be the answer to the here & there products.

Messing with you I've now found 3 products from each line I would want .
Kyra--grapeseed lotion, hydrating hemp conditioner, pomegranate pomade
Tiiva--coffee & c... conditioner, green tea leave in moisturizer, shea & hemp growth butter 

I was avoiding CJ because I knew I would fall in love.


----------



## divachyk

Got my Pura shipment but my Sapote oil leaked out. Very messy to clean up. I will contact Pura.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72

The Hemp Growth Butter is (IMO) for me, is/was a little too hard, heavy & un-pliable and too grainy.  You got to really work it in.

She told me to continue using it.  I think it would be be better suited for Fall/Winter. I may revisited it again then.

The Green Tea L-I is the business tho'.  Love, Love, Loved it last Summer and consider it a Summer Staple Lotion.

Wonder if Tiiva is having a M. Day Sale?

Not sure about Krya's Grapeseed Lotion?  It sounds intriquing.  I've looked at it several times but never pulled the Trigger.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

divachyk

I hate that!


----------



## chebaby

chello ladies

my skin is breaking out all over the place. i think imma whip up some bentonite and put it all over my hair and face.

tomorrow imma steam.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

Chello-Chelady!  Why the break-outs?  You must need some....

What you buyin' today?  Still no takes (yet) on my durn KBB. 

Where is beautyaddict1913 ?  I know she would buy it.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Chello-Chelady! * Why the break-outs?  You must need some*....
> 
> What you buyin' today?  Still no takes (yet) on my durn KBB.
> 
> Where is @beautyaddict1913 ?  I know she would buy it.


whats up T?
 i was thinking it was the soda but now that you mention it.....

i aint buying nothin until this stash goes down. i got too many leave ins

dont no body want that kbb cause bronzie posted that picture


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

Yeah, that pic & us callin' it Stanky-LegBB

Girl, what Leave-Ins you got?  First it was Gels and now Leave-Ins.

You just a PJ with a Bad Habit.

I need to get my stash down too.  I've been swapin' & giftin' tho and that helps.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Yeah, that pic & us callin' it Stanky-LegBB
> 
> Girl, what Leave-Ins you got?  First it was Gels and now Leave-Ins.
> 
> You just a PJ with a Bad Habit.
> 
> I need to get my stash down too.  I've been swapin' & giftin' tho and that helps.


yea we did kinda give it a bad name huh?

i got all kinda leave ins mostly lotions. and more than half of them i never even used before i really wanna start using the bask silk and honey latte because i hear its so good. and all then darcys lotions

we gotta start a no buy challenge and stick to it


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

Gurl...I got my share of Lotions & Creamies to try to get through too. 

I'm thinking this Summer will be good for Lotions and Creamy Leave-Ins.

I'd like to get at least 2 more Shi-Naturals Creamy Leave-Ins tho'.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Gurl...I got my share of Lotions & Creamies to try to get through too.
> 
> I'm thinking this Summer will be good for Lotions and Creamy Leave-Ins.
> 
> I'd like to get at least 2 more Shi-Naturals Creamy Leave-Ins tho'.


yea this summer is gonna be nice with all the co wash conditioners and lotions we have

ive been wanting a koils by nature leave in lately but sage no longer has it online.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

*cough* chebaby

I just emailed Shi-Naturals about a Sale. 

I want Peach and maybe a Coconut Papaya Creamy Leave-Ins.

Brownie518


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> yea this summer is gonna be nice with *all the co wash conditioners and lotions we have*
> 
> ive been wanting a koils by nature leave in lately but sage no longer has it online.


 
chebaby

Hmp.... 

You mean ALL The Cowash Conditioners and Lotions YOU HAVE

Yeah, it's gone be fun!...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

My Whipped Ends Hydration Shipped!  So, yeah...I'll be all Lotioned up. 

I'm on my last drop of WEH. 

I think I want another Whipped Clouds tho'.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> *cough* @chebaby
> 
> I just emailed Shi-Naturals about a Sale.
> 
> I want Peach and maybe a Coconut Papaya Creamy Leave-Ins.
> 
> @Brownie518


i knew you would be emailing somebody soon lol.



IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Hmp....
> 
> You mean ALL The Cowash Conditioners and Lotions YOU HAVE
> 
> Yeah, it's gone be fun!...


no you didnt 


IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> My Whipped Ends Hydration Shipped!  So, yeah...I'll be all Lotioned up.
> 
> I'm on my last drop of WEH.
> 
> I think I want another Whipped Clouds tho'.


i have 2 whipped ends but havent used it since last summer i think its very moisturizing


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *i knew you would be emailing somebody soon lol. *
> *no you didnt *
> 
> *i have 2 whipped ends but havent used it since last summer i think its very moisturizing*


 
@chebaby

Chile...Lawd...I done emailed errrbody & they cousin.....

Um. Yeah. You are a total PJ And it's all yo' fault I got this StankyLeg sittin' up here.

Yeah, that Whipped Ends been doin' me right (as Ms. Brownie would say)


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Chile...Lawd...I done emailed errrbody & they cousin.....
> 
> Um. Yeah. You are a total PJ And it's all yo' fault I got this StankyLeg sittin' up here.
> 
> Yeah, that Whipped Ends been doin' me right (as Ms. Brownie would say)


WE are total pj's
and girl that stanky leg might change your whole hair life. thats why its called secret weapon


----------



## chebaby

i just sprayed my hair with water and put CR hair milk on one side and bask silk and honey on the other side. i wanna see which one is better.
so far they both have the same amount of slip


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *WE are total pj's*


 
@chebaby

Um. Yeah. Okay Ms. Che, if it makes you feel better. 

I'll be a PJ with you..... 



chebaby said:


> *i just sprayed my hair with water and put CR hair milk on one side and bask silk and honey on the other side. i wanna see which one is better.*
> *so far they both have the same amount of slip*


 
@chebaby

I love Comparison's! YAY!  Thanks for experimenting. 

Can you believe I still have not bought b.a.s.k.? I'm bask-less.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Lawd...I just got a $50.00 Invoice from that lovehoneychile stuff! 

What the What?

I was tryna' do a "Mock Cart" So I could check out Shipping costs and they done invoiced me.  SMH!

I just went into PayPal and cancelled.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> Lawd...I just got a $50.00 Invoice from that lovehoneychile stuff!
> 
> What the What?
> 
> I was tryna' do a "Mock Cart" So I could check out Shipping costs and they done invoiced me.  SMH!
> 
> I just went into PayPal and cancelled.


they was fittin ta get that monies they were like we aint waiting for her to hit paynah


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Um. Yeah. Okay Ms. Che, if it makes you feel better.
> 
> I'll be a PJ with you.....
> 
> 
> 
> @chebaby
> 
> I love Comparison's! YAY!  Thanks for experimenting.
> 
> Can you believe I still have not bought b.a.s.k.? I'm bask-less.


it does help me feel better aint no fun being a pj alone and you the perfect partner since you ARE a pj

i cant believe you aint got no bask lol. err body got bask.
i need to try her deep conditioner but im not in a rush to get it because i still havent even tried the pura deep conditioner and i figure they about the same.


----------



## divachyk

Further analysis of my Pura Order --

Sapote Oil
The top was very loose and not screwed on tightly so it leaked out.  

MM
I ordered two. #1 - didn't have the top screwed on tightly but the product was too thick to leak out. The bottle is filled to the very tip top. #2 - top screwed on tightly but it's not filled to the top. It's filled to the point where the bottle narrows down around the neck of the bottle (if that makes sense). Basically, I don't have any product in the neck of the bottle.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *they was fittin ta get that monies they were like we aint waiting for her to hit paynah*


 
@chebaby

Chile...they was fittna' rip me off! 

You shoulda' seen these fangas gettin' to PayPal "Cancel Invoice" 

Faster than us on an AveYou Flash Sale.



chebaby said:


> *it does help me feel better aint no fun being a pj alone and you the perfect partner since you ARE a pj*
> 
> *i cant believe you aint got no bask lol. err body got bask.*
> i need to try her deep conditioner but im not in a rush to get it because i still havent even tried the pura deep conditioner and i figure they about the same.


 
@chebaby I can't beweave it either Girl. No b.a.s.k. ova' herrah.



divachyk said:


> *Further analysis of my Pura Order --*
> 
> *Sapote Oil*
> *The top was very loose and not screwed on tightly so it leaked out. *
> 
> *MM*
> *I ordered two. #1 - didn't have the top screwed on tightly but the product was too thick to leak out. The bottle is filled to the very tip top. #2 - top screwed on tightly but it's not filled to the top. It's filled to the point where the bottle narrows down around the neck of the bottle (if that makes sense). Basically, I don't have any product in the neck of the bottle.*


 
@divachyk

That whole order was "messy"  

OT: Wonder when/if Kern 'nem gone send my FREE 4 ounce.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Chile...they was fittna' rip me off!
> 
> You shoulda' seen these fangas gettin' to PayPal "Cancel Invoice"
> 
> Faster than us on an AveYou Flash Sale.
> 
> 
> 
> @chebaby I can't beweave it either Girl. No b.a.s.k. ova' herrah.
> 
> 
> 
> @divachyk
> 
> That whole order was "messy"
> 
> OT: Wonder when/if Kern 'nem gone send my FREE 4 ounce.


yea diva they was playing games with your order lol.

faster than us on an aveyou flash sale?? thats faster than the speed of light


----------



## chebaby

ok  so far on the comparison, the CR side is already dry and the bask side is still damp. so ill wait another hour to see whats what.


----------



## destine2grow

Shay72 girl thanks for the link. I have $71 worth pf hair products in my cart. I went to their FB page and ask about shipping and if there was code or does she take the percentage off.

Just finish doing my nails. I need to m&s my hair. I also need to cook but don't feel like it.


----------



## Shay72

IDareT'sHair
Lovehoneychile must have missed your e-mail. You place the order on her site and then she invoices you through paypal. Kind of like what Claudie used to do. She got back to me and said she's not sure if she will have a Memorial Day sale but to keep checking the site.


----------



## Shay72

destine2grow said:


> @Shay72 girl thanks for the link. I have $71 worth pf hair products in my cart. I went to their FB page and ask about shipping and if there was code or does she take the percentage off.
> 
> Just finish doing my nails. I need to m&s my hair. I also need to cook but don't feel like it.


 
She ships USPS most times priority mail. Ask IDareT'sHair since she got invoiced already . Did the invoice reflect the sale?


----------



## destine2grow

IdareT'Hair did you check to see how much shipping was before you canceled with honeychile?

T I'm also B.A.S.K.less. Hopefully I won't be for long.


----------



## chebaby

bask on the come up. yall better get some lol.


----------



## chebaby

ok so both sides are soft but CR is softer. it feels yummy. BUT the CR side shrunk up soooooo much more than the bask side.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Nah..I didn't pay any attention to Shipping.  I just wanted that stuff cancelled.

I got an email from Shi-Naturals.  Lemme go see what they talmbout.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

Shi Naturals will be having a Mother's Day Sale.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *ok so both sides are soft but CR is softer. it feels yummy. BUT the CR side shrunk up soooooo much more than the bask side.*


 
chebaby

Interesting Observation.  How do they both smell?


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Interesting Observation.  How do they both smell?


bask smell is called vanilla nectarine and it smells good. ive never smelled anything like it before. 
the CR smells like vanilla kinda like CURLS products.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

Can't wait until the b.a.s.k. dries.  Sounds like b.a.s.k. smells a little like HV Sitrinillah

It's like a Vanilla-Nectarine-y scent.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Can't wait until the b.a.s.k. dries.  Sounds like b.a.s.k. smells a little like HV Sitrinillah
> 
> It's like a Vanilla-Nectarine-y scent.


thats what i thought, that it would smell like sitrinilla but it doesnt. it smells tropical like. very hard to describer.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *thats what i thought, that it would smell like sitrinilla but it doesnt. it smells tropical like. very hard to describe*r.


 
@chebaby

Hmp. I might have to get it, so I can smell it.

Sounds like it might smell like HTN Moisture DC'er?


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Hmp. I might have to get it, so I can smell it.
> 
> Sounds like it might smell like HTN Moisture DC'er?


kinda like that. very fruity but i cant put my finger on the fruit. i thought it would be very orangy but nope. it smells yummy though.

and it made my hair soft. i think you would love it. her palm tapioca butter and the hair balm/pomade(the one that smells like coffee) i can do without. but i think imma really like this leave in.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

Hmp.  I should go do a b.a.s.k. Cart right quick.  (Just to see).

I think Imma just wait on Kyra and Shi-Naturals. 

And maybe throw a little HV and some SSI in there too.  (If the discount is good).


----------



## Golden75

No ship notice from HQS   I ain't saying jack til Wednesday, at which point I will ask for my money back.  

I been checking Shi-naturals wondering about a sale.  I do want to hit up Sage & AveYou but probably won't.  Also kinda want SSI for the lush butter, Defrizzer, Coco cream, Tahitian vanilla l.i. .  I can wait on KBB since she always got something going on, but i was thinking bout the oil since i like it for hair & body 

Life of a PJ tryin not to be a PJ, it's hard out here.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Hmp.  I should go do a b.a.s.k. Cart right quick.  (Just to see).
> 
> I think Imma just wait on Kyra and Shi-Naturals.
> 
> And maybe throw a little HV and some SSI in there too.  (If the discount is good).


i think you should get the bask leave in itll be great for the summer.

but i feel you on wanting kyra. i almost forgot about her but yea i want some of that conditioner.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

I made a little b.a.s.k. Cart, but I decided I don't need another Latte (Milk), Lotion thingy right nah.

Imma stick to my original list. I added Shi, but I want Christine Gant too.

Lawd..I need to put myself on a Limit.


----------



## Shay72

BASK added another scrub . So I had to go order and just asked them to add it to my order from yesterday. They slick cuz I got that first scrub as a sample with my last order. Now I ordered it and the 2 new ones.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75

I wonder how long it will take me to get this 2nd order. 

Lawd...I guess I got carried away with the Discount & sample product.erplexed

_*you know this pj ain't got no shame*_


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72

Ya'll bask-heads are making me want some.  But, Imma stick to my guns.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Here are some of the Lotions I'll be using this Summa'

Hydratherma Naturals Growth Lotion & Protein LI
Shi Naturals Lotion
Tiiva Green Tea
Marie Dean *may save for fall*
Claudie Balancing & Claudie Satin Lotions
Hairveda Whipped Ends
Moisture Balance 4 ounce
Hairitage Hydrations Cocoaloe Hydrator
Pura Body Murumuru Lotion
Oyin Hair Dew *will save for fall*
Komaza Shea
Darcy's Transitioning Creme & Darcy's Shea Butter
SSI Coco Leave-In
Curl Junkie *various*
Enso Naturals *various*

I think that's it


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> Brownie518
> 
> Shi Naturals will be having a Mother's Day Sale.


IDareT'sHair

Thanks for the info! I'm glad I didn't place my order last night.


----------



## Brownie518

Brownie518 said:


> I finished up a couple of things recently:
> 
> Redken Extreme Fortifying masque (or something like that)
> Saravun Broccoli Hair Cream
> CoCasta oil
> CD BV Smoothie





IDareT'sHair said:


> Brownie518
> 
> Any Back ups?  Don't answer about @  bolded


IDareT'sHair

Haha, you funny!!! 

I have one more CoCasta in the stash. 
And I'll answer anyway...I have 3 BV Smoothies 8oz in stash and 2 16oz on the way. 


I had 2 of those Corona-ritas. Those margaritas with a Corona turned upside down in it......


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

Glad You didn't get that Shi too Ms. B!

I want 2 Creamy L-I's.  I'll have to see what kind of Discount she has 1st tho'.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair

I'll get a few Tea Rinses, Protein conditioner, and a Creamy Leave In. I only need one of the LI's, that thing lasted a long time. Did she say when the sale might start? I'm ready now...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

Girl I'm ready too! 

She said she got to get herself "in gear" Lawd.....

_*bj stay 'in gear' to take dat monneeee*_


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair

You are tellin the truth about BJ. She stays ready to accept that cash, for real.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

Pffft.  Get in Gear?

_*bj stay in overdrive*_


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> Brownie518
> 
> Pffft.  Get in Gear?
> 
> _*bj stay in overdrive*_



 Yes she does. She don't play when it comes to moneeee


----------



## divachyk

Forgive me if this was already posted

Kyra's Ultimate Indulgence
Mother's Day Sale!
20% OFF* with coupon code:  MOM
May 7th - May 13th

$5 flat rate shipping on all orders

*Discount taken on the subtotal before shipping while supplies last.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Just coming in to post Kyra's Sale!


----------



## bajandoc86

Hey ladies! Hope your day went well.

I hit up the naturals' meetup here in Kingston - Had a BLAST! There was a makeup demo and a vendor selling elf makeup. There were conditioner reviews - every one else walked with one conditioner, I had 6. *shame* 

Oh! I won the prize for best hurr and best overall look *pops bootaayyy*  - scored some freebies from a natural hair product vendor. She makes hair butters etc.


----------



## beautyaddict1913

Hello ladies! I miss y'all and just wanted to stop in and speak! I washed my hair on Monday night and used up MHC So Deep. I love all of MHC dc's I just wish she would get that website together and start having some sales that actually make sense! None of that ol send me a note about what products you want for your discount! No! I need to see the coins that I'm saving at checkout lol. 

Also I have been working out daily and cowashing with SSI pomegranate and I actually like it. I would def repurchase! I used it up last night and have no backups. Idk what I'm going to do with my hair for summer. I guess I will try to wash and go again. I will use Darcy's Transitioning creme, HTN growth oil, and ufd curly magic for this week's style. 

I also pulled out my summer products:
KBB butter love
Kbb creme
Curl junkie beautiful curls leave in
Koils by nature butter
Qhemet twisting butter
Pooka butter
Hairveda green tea
Myhoneychild twistout cream

I pulled some of this stuff out last year and didn't use it lol. It is time for me to really use this stuff up. I am going to start by focusing on Hairveda moist 24 which I have a gallon of and I'm so over it that it is no longer a staple of mine lol


----------



## Golden75

Lawd I am ! It's been awhile. Tequila shots . 

Didn't do the cinco activities, cuz I was knocked out. 1 BFF said it was bs.  Then me & 2 bff's had dinner at her house. We lit right nah! 

Kyra, think I'll pass.  Need to slow my roll!


----------



## bajandoc86

How could I forget.....there was also a dermatologist there (a natural herself) - who did her thesis focusing on black hair. Was very interesting to say the least. She was sporting a Janelle Monae inspired updo....Gorgeous hair!


----------



## Golden75

The buzz is gone  me & one BFF brought our arses home cuz the other ones "man" came & they was all cuddled up.  He know he full of it, never treated my girl right, but she keep falling for his ish .   His ***** arse sobered me up quick 

Smoothed a lil DB Coco moisturizing balm on, smells good, not to strong, nice texture, felt good gliding on.  Too lazy to mess wit trigga, will get it in tomorrow.

Nitie nite ladies.  But I'll be up in few hours to keep on schedule with doggy dogs meds at 530.


----------



## Ltown

Good Morning ladies! Nothing new with me but rent

Hair day i will dye, pc with rest of sd mocha will use that up, the dc with sd  shea. Moisturize with hh,  and seal with evoo,castor,,neem mixture.


----------



## divachyk

Today I opted to catch church via webcast and the broadcast is acting up - so annoying.

Today is wash day - 
clarify with Mizani Puriphying
tea rinse with plain ole Lipton's tea 
apply SitriNillah on top of tea rinsed hair
Pura LIs
air dry in twists


----------



## destine2grow

Afternoon ladies!

I finish braiding dd hair about 45 min ago. Now I'm laying in the bed.y shoulder hurts.

I need to get up and cook, but think I will take a nap first.

What is everyone else doing? 

Oh I haven't touch my hair today, maybe later.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Hey Lovelies, 

What's good?

Nothing much with me.  Just prepping for my Relaxer on Tuesday.

Hopefully, all goes well.  I really wish I could get the hang of Self-Relaxing.

But I'll just have them apply & neutralize.  Slap on a Conditioner and Plastic Cap and I'll come home and finish up things.


----------



## Ltown

hey ladies, product alert my sd mocha is molded only after having it since  Feb i'm pm vendor.


----------



## destine2grow

Ltown wow! It went bad quick. I hope the vendor replace it for you.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Ltown

That's terrible. 

Lawd...what was the Shelf-Life on that stuff? 

Isn't it something like 4 months?


----------



## Ltown

IDareT'sHair said:


> Ltown
> 
> That's terrible.
> 
> Lawd...what was the Shelf-Life on that stuff?



IDareT'sHair, there is nothing on the jar at all


----------



## mkd

Ltown, let us know if you get a replacement.


----------



## Golden75

Ltown said:
			
		

> hey ladies, product alert my sd mocha is molded only after having it since  Feb i'm pm vendor.



Ltown - Wowsers!  That's .  You should let her know bout that.  I will definately inspect the rest of the stuff I have before (if) I use.  Sorry that happened


----------



## Golden75

Imma apply some Trigga later, and moisturize with *cough* SD waterfalls & Tiiva green tea l.i. and apply a plastic cap for about 20mins. I use to do that with KBB SA and my hair felt right!

Got some black beans in the slow cooker & it is smelling good up in here! .  Doing house work, bout to go grab a few groceries for the week, workout, iron my gear for the next few days, polish my nails.  I have a lot to do


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I think I read somewhere that SD's was only 4 months or something like that.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ltown

I just read on their website

Cleansing Conditioners and DC'ers _'approximately 6 months'_
Butters & Oil _2-4 months_


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair said:
			
		

> I think I read somewhere that SD's was only 4 months or something like that.



Yeah I think it's like 6mos in conditioners & a bit longer on the oils.  May be on the site.


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair said:
			
		

> Ltown
> 
> I just read on their website
> 
> Cleansing Conditioners and DC'ers 'approximately 6 months'
> Butters & Oil 2-4 months



Shidddd I thought the oils would be longer.  Wow!  

Guess I better put her stuff on front street and get it used up.


----------



## Ltown

IDareT'sHair said:


> I think I read somewhere that SD's was only 4 months or something like that.





IDareT'sHair said:


> Ltown
> 
> I just read on their website
> 
> Cleansing Conditioners and DC'ers _'approximately 6 months'_
> Butters & Oil _2-4 months_



IDareT'sHair. wow that is a waste of my money and time to buy her products.  it would only work for someone that only use her products.   i pm her waiting.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Ltown

Yeah, it really wouldn't pay to _"Haul"_ that Line.erplexed

I knew there was _something _that keeps me from hittin' PayNah.


----------



## Ltown

i took picture to show if necessary, well i never had anything go bad so fast. IDaret'shair do you still have the sample i send you if so check it out.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ltown said:


> i took picture to show if necessary, well i never had anything go bad so fast. *IDaret'shair do you still have the sample i send you if so check it out.*


 
Ltown

I used up everything.


----------



## Ltown

well let me go do inventory


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ltown

Lemme know what you got and how it looks!


----------



## destine2grow

Welp anything I get from SD will be the only thing in my rotation.

I guess we would have to place it in the fridge to get a few more months out of the products.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@destine2grow

For me, they'd hafta' have a Sale worth it 1st and recently they've been meager discounts at best.


----------



## destine2grow

IDareT'sHair I'm not purchasing anything from'em unless its a good sale and imma only buy like 2-3 products at a time.


----------



## Ltown

SD customer service is awesome and fast she replacing it.  IDareT'sHair check email.


----------



## SimJam

I hate flexirods

.... Tis all, now back to your regularly scheduled programme


----------



## divachyk

Tea Rinse newbie in the house -
I clarified, squeezed water from hair and applied tea that included rosemary, lavendar and peppermint oil. I let tea sit for about 10 mins until hair was no longer dripping. My hair was very rough/coarse but it soften up when I put SitriNillah on it. I am under the steamer for 30 mins. Hair feels nice thus far. This steamer is hot as heck today; burning my head up. I'm noticing excessive water dripping from the hair, perhaps that's coming from the tea rinse. Be back to report once I'm done with regi.


----------



## Shay72

SimJam
I loved flexirods when I was transitioning. Since then I gave them away at a meet up.

I'm actually thinking of doing twistouts again. We shall see.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72

Hey Shay, what kind of Silica are you taking?  Liquid/Gel or Capsules?


----------



## chebaby

chello ladies
i had to run out for a minute today so i co washed with cj rehab. used it all up and i have 2 or 3 back ups. cant wait to finish all my back ups so i can get another liter.

my show parking wars is on so im in front of the TV like nothing else matters lol.


----------



## SimJam

Shay72 said:


> SimJam
> I loved flexirods when I was transitioning. Since then I gave them away at a meet up.
> 
> I'm actually thinking of doing twistouts again. We shall see.



Im the work(wo)man who blames her tools lol

tried my first flexirod set ever yesterday and it was a failure 
may try again. I like the curlformers though


----------



## Shay72

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Shay72
> 
> Hey Shay, what kind of Silica are you taking? Liquid/Gel or Capsules?


Pills. I see that different than capsules.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72 said:


> Pills. *I see that different than capsules*.


 
Shay72

So Do I. 

I just ordered some in Liquid Form (Vitacost).  This Summer I'm rampin' up errrthang.


----------



## destine2grow

So I was just in the TRIGGA thread and niw I wabt some. I went to the website and didn't see the ingredients. (I'm on my phone)

I'm going to start out with the the 4oz featherweight scented in vanilla pound cake. I hope I like it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

destine2grow

Up at the top Click on Ingredients and it will show you errthang.  (When you're not on your phone).


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I think Imma take me a little nap so I can wake up to place my Kyra order. 

I think they're on something like CST.erplexed


----------



## bajandoc86

Hey U1B1 ladies, and lurkers. What's up?


----------



## Brownie518

Hey, girls!! Just poppin in to say HI and see what's goin on in here?

Mold in the Mocha, huh? erplexed Ewww.


----------



## destine2grow

IDareT'sHair thanks lady


----------



## beautyaddict1913

IDareT'sHair said:


> Ltown
> 
> I just read on their website
> 
> Cleansing Conditioners and DC'ers _'approximately 6 months'_
> Butters & Oil _2-4 months_



Ughhh that's a trashy shelf life! It takes me years to use stuff so I would never buy any of those products smh. 
Hello to the rest of the ladies. Went to church today and to two MAC counters on the hunt for Snob gloss - its sold out but I got a bunch of other stuff. Not sweating it since I found out that it will be permanent in July! I need to do my hair but I'm doing some stuff for work. Ughh! Wish I could be off for 1 more week!


----------



## divachyk

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Shay72
> 
> Hey Shay, what kind of Silica are you taking?  Liquid/Gel or Capsules?





Shay72 said:


> Pills. I see that different than capsules.



IDareT'sHair and Shay72, I was just reading up on Silica, Biotin and MSM. I take Biotin already. I'm considering Silica and MSM. Is there a vitamin that gives you all 3 in on pill? I hate taking pills so if I can find a 3-n-1 kinda thing, that would be better for me.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

beautyaddict1913

Yeah i agree about that Shelf-Life.  That's not cool.  

chebaby better get on alert, because she keeps her stuff a long time too.

I've never had anything "Mold" on me.  The things that did, already came from the Vendor molded....


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My Carol's Daught Black Vanilla Smoothies Shipped!

Brownie518


----------



## natura87

I need to lay off the puffs. My crown has been hurting and i think constantly wearing puffs is what caused that. My crown is sore where the elastics band is usually at.


----------



## divachyk

Hey Ladies! I am off today, hope you have a great day.


----------



## Golden75

divachyk - Enjoy your day off!


----------



## Eisani

Hey ladies 

Idk why it feels like I haven't been on in forever lol! This weekend was ridiculous and I'm all too glad that it's over. My hair looks a mess. Last minute road trips are not the business AND I dropped my phone and shattered the screen  I won't even go into what all happened this weekend, I'm just glad it's over. Woy.


----------



## Angelinhell

I had sort of a relapse on Saturday. I was at the JCPenney salon for some chi silk infusion(6 oz bottle) they were out, so I see these chi gift sets with the shampo, conditioner, and 6 oz silk infusion for $19.00. Seeing as how the 2 oz bottle was $11.00 by itself, I just had to get the better deal, and of course my mom was there to enable me. I haven't used the shampoo or conditioner yet, but the shampoo looks good, very creamy, thick.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Hey Ya'll!  

Well, I did manage to get my Kyra On this a.m.  I woke up about 1 a.m. and discount code was still 'not working', but I managed to Tap that PayNah before I left for work.

Shi-Naturals is also have 20% until 5/10 Shay72 Brownie518 Code = *ILOVEMOM*

So, I picked up my 2 Creamy Leave-Ins.  I'd still like to have some Christine Gant and then I'll be done.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Oh, I got the best NEWS!

I won Marie Dean's Mother's Day Giveaway!

I won:

6 ounce Sweet Milk DC'er
6 ounce Coconut Detangler
6 ounce Aloe and Coconut Leave-In


----------



## destine2grow

divachyk I hope you are enjiying your day off.

Eisani I hope your week is better than your weekend.

natura87 try moving yiur puff around.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Hey all 

IDareT'sHair YAY congrats.

I just hit paynah over at Kyra's. I got 2 conditioners and 1 hair milk all 16ozs.


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair said:


> Oh, I got the best NEWS!
> 
> I won Marie Dean's Mother's Day Giveaway!
> 
> I won:
> 
> 6 ounce Sweet Milk DC'er
> 6 ounce Coconut Detangler
> 6 ounce Aloe and Coconut Leave-In


 
IDareT'sHair - DANG YOU!!!!! Congrats!  Also congrats on selling the Stanky-LeggBB 

Got a ship notice from HQ and a discount off another order.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl

Thanks Ms. Curly!  

WOW! I was so surprised *i never win anything*

OT:  My Hairveda came today! _*go bj, go bj*_


----------



## destine2grow

divachyk I hope you are enjiying your day off.

Eisani I hope your week is better than your weekend.

natura87 try moving yiur puff around.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75

I know G!  I am suprised & happy. 

I usually never fill those things out (because I never win)

That's great about HQS.  I don't have anything yet on my 2nd order.  

A couple folks in that HQS Thread also placed a 2nd order.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Golden75

Yeah, I got some really, really Good Customers. 

Mostly Regulars/Repeats and they are ALL So Wonderful.

They Don't Play 'bout no Products!


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair - Good to have a customer base 

Someone was selling a 4oz Trigga, I saw some CJ, and a grab bag that had a ton of goodies for $30.  I would've scooped that last one up, and I was coming to check on the SLBB from you.  

I looked at the Honeychile site.  Some of the stuff sounds good, and the prices are reasonable.  Has anyone ordered?  I saw a review on the Hibiscus cream, I'd want that one, and I think the mud DC.  Is there a sale on this stuff .  

I really need to go sit down somewhere, far away from the innanets!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75 said:


> and I was coming to check on the *SLBB* from you.
> 
> I looked at the Honeychile site. Some of the stuff sounds good, and the prices are reasonable. Has anyone ordered? I saw a review on the Hibiscus cream, I'd want that one, and I think the mud DC. Is there a sale on this stuff .
> 
> I really need to go sit down somewhere, far away from the innanets!


 
Golden75  I need to sit down too..... 

Girl, what is SLBB????  I'm getting a head-ache tryna' figure that out.

Girl, that durn Honeychile Cart is tricky.  Don't do a Cart.... 

I watched several YT Videos and it sounded/looked pretty decent.  I wanted that Hibiscus one too.


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Golden75 I need to sit down too.....
> 
> Girl, what is SLBB???? I'm getting a head-ache tryna' figure that out.
> 
> Girl, that durn Honeychile Cart is tricky. Don't do a Cart....
> 
> I watched several YT Videos and it sounded/looked pretty decent. I wanted that Hibiscus one too.


 
@IDareT'sHair -  you made it up - Stanky-LeggBB = SLBB 

Oh, I did a cart, then I saw something about not to and do the order form, I felt confused and sick so I stopped .

 I'm bout to put a whole messa OT in, just in case I need a haul 

I know I want some more SSI - A couple bottle's of Defrizzer, since after I start drowning my head in SD Nourish, I'll be out on smell good cermide-oils . Been checking that Curl Pomergranite Condish, and the Lush Butter. I'll try not to go hog wild when she drop her sale.


----------



## chebaby

T, you are so lucky. especially since you love MD.

chello ladies
today is the worst hair day of my life. lmao. i co washed with honey hemp and used kckt as my leave in. everything was good until i went to put on my zing and saw that the front of my hair was soooooooo white and gunky so i put my hair in a wet bun on top of my head. i hate wet buns. i only like second day buns but you gotta do what you gotta do.
tonight i will shampoo with elucence and condition with honey hemp and use kckt as my leave in and just let it air dry. tomorrow i will try to wear my hair out and n ot pulled back. thats how i had my hair yesterday and it looked soooo good but when i woke up it was a mess


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75

Oh Yeah. StankyLegBB chebaby Called it the Stanky Leg. 

I added the BB  

Gurl....I didn't even take the Cellophane off that Mess.  *LOL*  

Also, I emailed them this a.m. about my Missing FREE 4 ounce.  I called too.

I wouldn't mind having some SSI, but it's taking them too long.  I'll be out of the mood and monneee.  

Imma try to wait on Christine Gant.


----------



## destine2grow

Why when I come in here y'all up in here talking about honeychile. I really want to order from her but I don't like the fact that I don't know how much shipping is.

I don't have time to go to Paypal and cancel if I don't like het shipping. I might jusy order samples. 
chebaby heyyyyy!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

Lawd..Che!  What made it White & Gunky?  That sounds horrible. 

*cough* oke:So, are you getting any Kyra's?

Yeah, I'm surprised.  I don't win nuffin'.

I betta' start fillin' them thangs out nah.  I might win again!

Like 300 ORS Replenishing Packs.


----------



## chebaby

destine2grow said:


> Why when I come in here y'all up in here talking about honeychile. I really want to order from her but I don't like the fact that I don't know how much shipping is.
> 
> I don't have time to go to Paypal and cancel if I don't like het shipping. I might jusy order samples.
> @chebaby heyyyyy!


  heeeeyyyyy girl i wouldnt order without knowing shipping charges either.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Lawd..Che! What made it White & Gunky? That sounds horrible.
> 
> *cough* oke:So, are you getting any Kyra's?
> 
> Yeah, I'm surprised. I don't win nuffin'.
> 
> I betta' start fillin' them thangs out nah. I might win again!
> 
> Like 300 ORS Replenishing Packs.


 i think it was because i co washed and didnt shampoo. thats the only thing i can thing of. girl it was gross. but imma wash it tonight.

i think imma wait on kyra until i use some of these other conditioners.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

Well, don't try to do no Mock Cart, because she'll Invoice You STAT...


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Well, don't try to do no Mock Cart, because she'll Invoice You STAT...


 she gonna get that money any way she can lol. she just thought you forgot to hit paynah and was tryna help you out.


----------



## Golden75

@IDareT'sHair - I still haven't tried Christine Gant. What's good?

Thinking bout trying silica.  Don't know if I should get the tea or the liquid form.  Anyone here use? Preference?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75

I like:

Neem Oil *a fav*
Mixed Greens *a fav*
Sweet Milk Detangler
Herbal Rich Hair Butter*this is what I want $25.00)
Babbasu DC'er *want another 1 of these*

It's just a little too pricey w/o a discounterplexed


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *she gonna get that money any way she can lol. she just thought you forgot to hit paynah and was tryna help you out.*


 
Che, Gurl I was _Mortified_ when I got that Invoice!.....

I told you I cancelled faster than us on an AveYou Flash Sale!


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair - yep cost is what always stopped me from ordering CG


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Golden75

She Christine Gant aka Brown Butter Beauty said she gone have a M. Day Sale. *cough*  

She usually has 25%. I only buy during the Sales.

*OT*: I wanted to send some Hair Vitamins back to Vitacost $38.00. 

They told me they would "Credit" me and not to worry about sending the stuff back.

What The What? I have never heard of such!

_*thank you vitacost*_


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Just got my DB order but the cocoa bean cream's consistency is different to my last bottle; I'm not happy


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Golden75
> 
> She Christine Gant aka Brown Butter Beauty said she gone have a M. Day Sale. *cough*
> 
> She usually has 25%. I only buy during the Sales.
> 
> *OT*: I wanted to send some Hair Vitamins back to Vitacost $38.00.
> 
> They told me they would "Credit" me and not to worry about sending the stuff back.
> 
> *What The What? I have never heard of such!*
> 
> _*thank you vitacost*_



IDareT'sHair They know you're a great customer and will be back soon so that's just good business.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *Just got my DB order but the cocoa bean cream's consistency is different to my last bottle; I'm not happy*


 
curlyhersheygirl

Lawd...That's terrible Curly!

Are you going to email DB?erplexed


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> They know you're a great customer and *will be back soon so that's just good business.*


 
curlyhersheygirl

I had contacted them to ask about "How to Return an Item" and they wrote me back and said:  "Fa'get about it!" Keep them.  

And they credited me via PayPal

I was like: Huh?


----------



## Ltown

Hello ladies!

Congrats T, you deserve it! 

I"m turned off from buying right now.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> curlyhersheygirl
> 
> Lawd...That's terrible Curly!
> 
> Are you going to email DB?erplexed



IDareT'sHair I'm not sure what to do. The thing is very "liquidy" not at all like a lotion erplexed


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl

What was the 1st one like Curly?


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> curlyhersheygirl
> 
> I had contacted them to ask about "How to Return an Item" and they wrote me back and said:  "Fa'get about it!" Keep them.
> 
> And they credited me via PayPal
> 
> I was like: Huh?



IDareT'sHair That's a "win win"


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ltown said:


> Hello ladies!
> 
> Congrats T, you deserve it!
> 
> *I"m turned off from buying right now.*


 
Ltown

I know you are. 

I still get the "Chills" thinking about that.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> curlyhersheygirl
> 
> What was the 1st one like Curly?



IDareT'sHair The first one was a lotion similar to the consistency of hair dew. This one can go in a spray bottle


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl

OMG Curly, You have to contact them.

That's some mess right there.  Sounds un-usable.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I need to open my Hairveda box to see if they included that Sample of the Red Tea Butter (or whatever it is called).


----------



## divachyk

Congrats IDareT'sHair - I never win so I'd be excited...and to win MD, even better.

I heard from Pura and they will be replacing my oil and sending me another MM.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

divachyk

Most of the time, I overlook "Contests" because I know I never win stuff, so I don't even bother.

That's good news about PBN.  You know we are Big Sticklers on CS Issues.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

CD is on HSN.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

Evening Ladies. Here at work. Going to catch up on all the business. I had off again this weekend so i took full advantage of it running the streets.

Still wearing a twist out. I stopped adding product after Saturday cause it started feeling gross.

Ps. My purabody shipped but without my chocolate smoothie. Sent them an email gotta check for a response.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:
			
		

> curlyhersheygirl
> 
> OMG Curly, You have to contact them.
> 
> That's some mess right there.  Sounds un-usable.



IDareT'sHair I sent an email; I'll keep you posted


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Vonnieluvs08 said:


> *Ps. My purabody shipped but without my chocolate smoothie. Sent them an email gotta check for a response.*


 
Vonnieluvs08

Bummer Vonnie....erplexed

Hopefully, they'll get it right.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl

I contacted Kyra, to see if I could switch up that Coconut Milk.  (So I'll keep you posted on that).


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> My Carol's Daught Black Vanilla Smoothies Shipped!
> 
> @Brownie518


IDareT'sHair

 So did mine!! Those big joints will be here tomorrow. 

I'm making my Shi Naturals cart right now.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

Girl...I can't wait!  Those are N-I-C-E!.....


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> Che, Gurl I was _Mortified_ when I got that Invoice!.....
> 
> I told you I cancelled faster than us on an AveYou Flash Sale!


IDareT'sHair

Who you talkin about, T? (i am so nosy) 

That Honeychile site is erplexed. Her product 'details' need some work.  But....that Hibiscus conditioner sounds good.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> That *Honeychile *site is erplexed. Her product 'details' need some work.  But....that Hibiscus conditioner sounds good.


 
Brownie518

This Girl. 

I was playin' around with a Cart and she ended up Invoicing me...


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> This Girl.
> 
> I was playin' around with a Cart and she ended up Invoicing me...


IDareT'sHair

 Well, damn.... Glad I didn't play around in there. 

I'm getting Protein conditoner, Creamy Leave In, and a few Rinses from Shi. What scent did you get the Creamy in?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518

I was just "Experimenting" w/Honeylovechile since the site is so durn Janky and hard to navigate!  

And ended up with a durn Invoice.erplexed  I know MHC don't like that name.

From Shi I got:

1 Mango
1 Peach
*i think*

I already had 1 Papaya Coconut

I really liked Shi-Naturals.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair

Yeah, I am loving her stuff. I love that Protein conditioner. I'll have that and Claudie's to use for a while. I think I'm almost finished with my Claudie's. 
When is the Kahve line hittin the streets?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *When is the Kahve line hittin the streets?*


 
Brownie518

...................


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My Bamboo Leaf Tea Shipped


----------



## Brownie518




----------



## Brownie518

T, you've been tearin up the teas lately!! Are you all of them from Vitacost?

Oh, I meant to ask you...how does that Agave make your hair feel when added to your DC?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


>


 
Brownie518

 ....You know you Wrong.



Brownie518 said:


> *T, you've been tearin up the teas lately!! Are you all of them from Vitacost?*
> 
> *Oh, I meant to ask you...how does that Agave make your hair feel when added to your DC?*


 
Brownie518

Mostly Vitacost. Others from other places.  Go to Vitacost and type in Alvita Tea and they give you such a wonderful selection of Horsetail, Burdock, Nettle, Catnip, etc...just a great selection.  

All kinds of good stuff.  I just got Milk Thistle and Rose Hips.  

And they're cheap and shipping is $4.99 Flat Rate.  

Oh Girl, that Agave Nectar is the bomb.com

I've been adding it to Marie Dean, so you know it's good. 

I was going to email her and ask her to make something with Agave Nectar, but I thought she might say:  Kneegrow just won some free products, now she askin' for something else. 

I'll ask her later tho'. _*cough*_


----------



## Shay72

Golden75 said:


> @IDareT'sHair - Good to have a customer base
> 
> Someone was selling a 4oz Trigga, I saw some CJ, and a grab bag that had a ton of goodies for $30. I would've scooped that last one up, and I was coming to check on the SLBB from you.
> 
> I looked at the Honeychile site. Some of the stuff sounds good, and the prices are reasonable. Has anyone ordered? I saw a review on the Hibiscus cream, I'd want that one, and I think the mud DC. Is there a sale on this stuff .
> 
> I really need to go sit down somewhere, far away from the innanets!


She is having a sale according to FB. 10% over $30, %15 over $50, and free shipping over $100. Sale ends on the 14th.


----------



## destine2grow

He ladies! What are y'all up to tonight. Im sitting here watching Tami act a fo on Basketball Wives


----------



## Brownie518

Hey, destine!!

LOL! SO is probably watching that, too! He loves Tami


----------



## destine2grow

Brownie518 said:
			
		

> Hey, destine!!
> 
> LOL! SO is probably watching that, too! He loves Tami



Brownie518 SO is watching it with me. He normally say you always watching that BS. I hope he dvr it for you


----------



## divachyk

Trying to decide on Kyra's hair milk. Lita has posted she liked it but another posted she didn't. Hmmm.


----------



## robot.

ohhhh!  yall were not playing about this coconut yuzu! it smells sooo good, this is the perfect summer scent. if she sold this as a spritzer, i could see it becoming my signature. 

meanwhile, the mango musk is not impressive. it doesn't smell good to me. luckily it's not very strong, so i hope i can layer something over it without it clashing. i wouldn't mind smelling like a man if it was a nice musk but this just kind of smells like...ointment. erplexed


----------



## Golden75

curlyhersheygirl said:
			
		

> IDareT'sHair The first one was a lotion similar to the consistency of hair dew. This one can go in a spray bottle



curlyhersheygirl - Oh my! I just checked mine, and yup very liquidy .


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair said:
			
		

> My Bamboo Leaf Tea Shipped



IDareT'sHair - where did you order from?  Did u get bagged tea or loose leaf?  Imma probably hit pay nah tomorrow or Wednesday


----------



## Golden75

Shay72 said:
			
		

> She is having a sale according to FB. 10% over $30, %15 over $50, and free shipping over $100. Sale ends on the 14th.



Shay72 - that's right.  Thanks for the reminder.

There's alot of stuff I want.  I dunno what imma do.  Will try to show restraint.  I wi say the liquid bean cream made my nape feel real good


----------



## divachyk

I'm making it a personal goal to use up some product and stop relying on my tried and true. Tonight I broke out the monoi cloud and like it a lot.


----------



## natura87

Hello. Hair got  tangled in my hair tie today at work. It wrapped itself around my hair and it took about an hour to get it out. Its funny now but at the time I was thinking "I hope I dont have to cut this". My boss (white guy married to a newly natural black woman) walks by and says "I'd help you but I know the golden rule."



I think I need a deep scalp cleanse,  What would you ladies reccomend...would a sulfate poo do the trick? I dont have any of those.

Oh, and Rite Aid now carries Jane Carter, Kynkz, Curls Unleashed, Curls (the kind at Target and Sally's) and Taliah Wajiid.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair, i finally realized what the BASK necterine vanilla smells like. peaches. at least i think lol.

tonight i came home and shampooed with elucence and then conditioned with SD mocha silk. used it up and have 1 back up. then i detangled with cj rehab and now im waiting for it to dry with bask silk and honey leave in.


----------



## beautyaddict1913

IDareT'sHair where is the hit or miss thread for the month?
I wanted to rave about how wonderful Claudie's 3-in-1 cleansing conditioner is. I used it last night. Tonight Golden75 has caused me to baggy with super silky lol. Going to baggy overnight and just wear a zing tomorrow. It's too hot here for any style other than a Zing or wet bun or ponytail smh


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

Watching movies and catching up on all the news.  I think I'm getting sick.  Strep is going around the hospital. I'm bout to start a serious echnicae regimen.   

I got an email from the founder/creator of Pura and since they had surplus they threw some extra chocolate smoothies in. Def will reorder from them on this alone.  Great customer service!!

Package should be here by Wednesday at the latest.

Going to miniwash in the morning. Just a cowash, DC, and twists.  Thinking about investing in a steamer...finally.  I know, I know.


----------



## Golden75

Well I lied .  Just hit paynah on Krya's . Got Pomegranate Pomade, Cupuaçu Curl Cream, Coconut Cream Hair Milk, Sweet Mango Butter, Silky Shea Leave-in Conditioner.  I was going to get the HSN deal for the CD 16 oz, but that was $34 for one product  that I may not like.  Kyra's came to $38 for 5. 

I don't think I'm a PJ, I think I'm addicted to hitting paynah and getting stuff in the mail .

Shoot I need to order that tea before it's all gone.


----------



## destine2grow

Vonnieluvs08 I am also thinking about getting a steamer. I saw lclbeauty had one on sale for $88. I didn't hit pay nah because I need to find some reviews first.


----------



## mkd

Vonnieluvs08, I was late on the steamer bandwagon but I LOVE that thing.  I don't think I will ever be without one.  Get it!

IDareT'sHair, I have been using vitacost for about 8 years and I have never had any problems with them.  I love that site.


----------



## natura87

My Bask shipped.


----------



## destine2grow

Have any of you ladies tried coco curls?


----------



## divachyk

Golden75 said:
			
		

> Well I lied .  Just hit paynah on Krya's . Got Pomegranate Pomade, Cupuaçu Curl Cream, Coconut Cream Hair Milk, Sweet Mango Butter, Silky Shea Leave-in Conditioner.  I was going to get the HSN deal for the CD 16 oz, but that was $34 for one product  that I may not like.  Kyra's came to $38 for 5.
> 
> I don't think I'm a PJ, I think I'm addicted to hitting paynah and getting stuff in the mail .
> 
> Shoot I need to order that tea before it's all gone.



Golden75 I am debating on 2 mango creams or 1 mango cream/1 hair milk.


----------



## Golden75

divachyk - Girl git it all!  at $5 shipping, shoot. That's what did it for me. Since you like the cream, get an 8oz, and a hair milk. Or did you want 2-8oz'r?


----------



## Golden75

LAWD! I forgot I want some Shi-Naturals.  Well the feeling is gone after making a nice cart, entering the code, and the shipping was higher than the discount  

Sorry Shi, I'm not gon' be able ta do!


----------



## Shay72

I might be about to act a fool and buy up some thangs . I might be tired of this no buy. I've been doing it since the beginning and have only used 2 passes. I might be about to break .

Ohmygoodness I used Qhem's OHHB last night for the first time in a long time and . My hair is on moisture overload.

beautyaddict1913
Yeah if that Hits & Misses thread ain't started soon I will start one. I've got some thangs to put in there .


----------



## Golden75

Shay72 - Yeah, I saw you in that QB thread, bragging just below someone that ain't got none 

How did you use?  I've used it mixed in with another moisturizer that wasn't quite moisturuzing enough and .  

Matter fact, I may toss some in my SD waterfalls, and SM mist


----------



## chebaby

chello my little hair connoisseurs
so i decided to only comb my hair once a month too much hair is coming out and i need to nip it in the bud. so every week ill only finger detangle. also i will start pre pooing my hair and scalp with jbco. i will also only do my hair once a week. if my scalp starts itching then MAYBE twice week. i just wanna cut down on manipulation.
so right now i have my hair in a high bun and i plan on keeping it like this all week. only taking it down once to moisturize and oil my scalp.


----------



## chebaby

destine2grow said:


> Have any of you ladies tried coco curls?


 no but im interested. sage has it.


----------



## destine2grow

chebaby I want to try it and did you say you were on going to do your hait once a week?!


----------



## natura87

destine2grow said:


> Have any of you ladies tried coco curls?



I want to.


----------



## Shay72

Golden75 said:


> @Shay72 - *Yeah, I saw you in that QB thread, bragging just below someone that ain't got none*
> 
> How did you use? I've used it mixed in with another moisturizer that wasn't quite moisturuzing enough and .
> 
> Matter fact, I may toss some in my SD waterfalls, and SM mist


Oops missed that part . I used it to twist my hair up last night. I sleep in twists when I'm not lazy. Besides it ensures I moisturize my hair thoroughly by moisturizing each section then twisting. When transitioning I used to do twistouts on dry hair with OHHB.


----------



## Shay72

Yeah I'm interested in Cococurls too.


----------



## chebaby

destine2grow said:


> @chebaby I want to try it and did you say you were on going to do your hait once a week?!


 i think imma get that coco curls soon
yea imma only do my hair once a week. the amount of hair that comes out is crazy and quite alarming. so imma finger detangle once a week and use a comb once a month.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

mkd  Thanks mk!  Their Return Policy won me over big time.  Imma stay on Vitacost.

chebaby  Hey Ms. Che!

Shay72  I hate when folks think they 'takin' over a Thread' and then drop the ball.

beautyaddict1913 Hopefully Shay will get _Hits Or Miss_ back on track.


----------



## chebaby

hey T
what you buying today


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *i finally realized what the BASK necterine vanilla smells like. peaches. at least i think lol.*


 

chebaby

I kept puttin this in and takin' it out a Cart.  The last time I tried, it was Sold Out....


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Hi all.
IDareT'sHair DB is sending me another curl cream and told me to use the other one however I saw fit.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> I kept puttin this in and takin' it out a Cart. The last time I tried, it was Sold Out....


 i think youll love it i used it last night and it made my hair sooo soft but stringy but the moisture is out of this world.
but if i had to choose i would choose CR hair milk. but they are both good.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl FYI: Kyra let me change that Coconut Milk to a Hydrating Hemp.

@chebaby *cough* You asked me what I was gone buy tonight??? Good Question PUSHA'. 

Gurl....How did you know the Spurrrrrrrrrrrrrrrt is all up in these fangas today? 

Lawd...You must have ESP. OR CHE-SP!


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl FYI: Kyra let me change that Coconut Milk to a Hydrating Hemp.
> 
> @chebaby *cough* You asked me what I was gone buy tonight??? Good Question PUSHA'.
> 
> Gurl....How did you know the Spurrrrrrrrrrrrrrrt is all up in these fangas today?
> 
> Lawd...You must have ESP. OR CHE-SP!


 the spurrrrrttttt is always with one of us

im thinking about getting that coco curls but i dont know. sage aint got nothing else i want and i hate to order one thang.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

Oh...I did buy another 16 ounce Black Vanilla Smoothie last night.

I wanted that 24 ounce Duo, but didn't want the 'Poo and it woulda' been a little heavy to Ship/Swap.erplexed


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

Hey Ladies.
I could only cowash today since I was running late. I used up a cheapie condish and part of some She's Moisture volume something or other.  I used Jessicurl Aloeba condish as a leave-in. I bought a liter of this and use it for cowashing too and it just keeps hanging on. I'm not buying anymore liters I don't use them fast enough and get bored.

Still waiting on Purabody package.


----------



## chebaby

Vonnieluvs08 said:


> Hey Ladies.
> I could only cowash today since I was running late. I used up a cheapie condish and part of some She's Moisture volume something or other. I used *Jessicurl Aloeba condish* as a leave-in. I bought a liter of this and use it for cowashing too and it just keeps hanging on. I'm not buying anymore liters I don't use them fast enough and get bored.
> 
> Still waiting on Purabody package.


 i purchased the bolded about 2 months ago because i remembered you loved it as a leave in. i havent used it yet but i will this summer.

T, you make me wanna pull out my cd black vanilla


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *the spurrrrrttttt is always with one of us*
> 
> im thinking about getting that coco curls but i dont know. sage aint got nothing else i want and *i hate to order one thang.*


 

chebaby

I Agree. 

I HATE buyin' 1 item.  And always try not to.......

And Yep.  The Spurrrt got me Bad!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

Hmp. 

ALL Ya'll PJ's make me wanna pull out somethin' & buy somethin'.

I'm still tryna' wait on Christine Gant and SSI.  I really don't need nothin' else tho'.  I look Good Being Done.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl

What Else You Buyin' Ms. Curly?oke:oke:

*i need some ideas*


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> curlyhersheygirl
> 
> What Else You Buyin' Ms. Curly?oke:oke:
> 
> **i need some ideas**



IDareT'sHair I was waiting to see what you were getting


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl

I'm already thinking about my Marie Dean Haul. So far, I think I'll get:

Another Argan Hair Creme
1 Vanilla Repair
1 Mango Hair & Body Pudding
1 Peach Syrup
*subject to change* Did a Swap for some Olive, Wheat, Berry so will take that one off my list.

I'm waiting on Christine Gant and SSI.  If I don't like the Discounts, I'm done.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ya'll need to look in that Hydroquench Thread right quick.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> 
> I'm already thinking about my Marie Dean Haul. So far, I think I'll get:
> 
> Another Argan Hair Creme
> 1 Vanilla Repair
> 1 Mango Hair & Body Pudding
> 1 Peach Syrup
> *subject to change* Did a Swap for some Olive, Wheat, Berry so will take that one off my list.
> 
> I'm waiting on Christine Gant and SSI. If I don't like the Discounts, I'm done.


 
curlyhersheygirl

I've already Revised My List Curly!

Argan Hair Creme
Mango & Papaya DC'er
Seaweed & Rice DC'er
Vanilla Repair

Tis All


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair I'll be getting some MD as well. I'm passing on SSI ( I think) and I was hoping that trigger and aveyou would have a sale but I haven't heard anything yet.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *I was hoping that trigger and aveyou would have a sale but I haven't heard anything yet.*


 
curlyhersheygirl

Both of those would be right nice.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Hmp.
> 
> ALL Ya'll PJ's make me wanna pull out somethin' & buy somethin'.
> 
> I'm still tryna' wait on Christine Gant and SSI. I really don't need nothin' else tho'. I look Good Being Done.


 all us pj's? girl that includes you too


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *all us pj's? girl that includes you too*


 
chebaby

Hush _Gel_....

I mean Che!

I used Purabody's Pure Sapote Oil tonight with my Leave-In.  NICE!

_*i need to stay up in my stash*_


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@chebaby

I bought a 4 ounce Bottle of Pure Emu Oil from Vitacost with one of my Tea orders. 

Man! I love that stuff.    

Next time I buy another bottle, I'm puttin' it on Autoship for like once every 6 months.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> *Hush Gel....*
> 
> I mean Che!
> 
> I used Purabody's Pure Sapote Oil tonight with my Leave-In. NICE!
> 
> _**i need to stay up in my stash**_


 

yes you do


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> I bought a 4 ounce Bottle of Pure Emu Oil from Vitacost with one of my Tea orders.
> 
> Man! I love that stuff.
> 
> Next time I buy another bottle, I'm puttin' it on Autoship for like once every 6 months.


 what does it feel like? i heard its like a creamy oil.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *what does it feel like? i heard its like a creamy oil.*


 

chebaby

Kinda clear/milky/creamy looking. 

I had it before early in my HHJ and blew through the bottle in less than a week.

This is my 2nd time having it, so I will ack like I got some sense this time.

It feels really smooth and absorbent. (if that makes sense).  

I want more. 

Next time I place an order on Vitacost, I'm getting it on Autoship.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

It's one of those 'rare' feeling oils.  I feel the same about Pure Argan. (Not a Blend).  But the Pure Stuff.

I have 4 ounces of Pure Argan I am saving.

Both only take a drop and they performs famously.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Kinda clear/milky/creamy looking.
> 
> I had it before early in my HHJ and blew through the bottle in less than a week.
> 
> This is my 2nd time having it, so I will ack like I got some sense this time.
> 
> It feels really smooth and absorbent. (if that makes sense).
> 
> I want more.
> 
> Next time I place an order on Vitacost, I'm getting it on Autoship.


 


IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> It's one of those 'rare' feeling oils. I feel the same about Pure Argan. (Not a Blend). But the Pure Stuff.
> 
> I have 4 ounces of Pure Argan I am saving.
> 
> Both only take a drop and they performs famously.


 i remember you mentioning you had emu before. it should be nice and silky for the price.

ill just stick to jbco, thats the most exotic imma get


----------



## Golden75

curlyhersheygirl said:
			
		

> Hi all.
> IDareT'sHair DB is sending me another curl cream and told me to use the other one however I saw fit.



curlyhersheygirl - I'm waiting on a response about mine.  Good CS, but I figured that's what she would say.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75

Great CS tops it all!


----------



## divachyk

I'm so excited - tonight I actually cowashed with little to no combing. I'm determined to stop combing so dern much. 

This morning I used up HV Whipped Gelly. Well, I got a liddle biddy corna left but that won't do much of anythang. Have a backup. I will start on Kyra's pomade next before breaking out my other whipped gelly.


----------



## Golden75

Imma bout to see what this coco curls stuff is


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75

Did your HQS come yet?  

My 2nd order Shipped today.


----------



## divachyk

Golden75 said:


> @divachyk - Girl git it all!  at $5 shipping, shoot. That's what did it for me. Since you like the cream, get an 8oz, and a hair milk. Or did you want 2-8oz'r?


Golden75, I'm still undecided. I'll make up my mind in a day or so. Hopefully she won't be sold out by then.



IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> I bought a 4 ounce Bottle of Pure Emu Oil from Vitacost with one of my Tea orders.
> 
> Man! I love that stuff.
> 
> Next time I buy another bottle, I'm puttin' it on Autoship for like once every 6 months.


IDareT'sHair, a member was planning to send me a sample but never got around to it. I'm still very much interested in this oil. I will put it on my to buy list along with gleau and trigger. I don't blaze through oils that much even with oil rinsing. I am just really cautious with my acne prone skin. Speaking of which, I'm dealing with a breakout now and have a luncheon to attend tomorrow -- perfect timing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@divachyk

Emu Oil doesn't feel like "Oil" at all. 

And I was really Heavy-Handed with it the 1st time I had it.

It is totally light and transparent. Almost weightless (if that makes sense)


----------



## Golden75

SSI 25% off starts tomorrow til Saturday. Will post code in SSI thread


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair said:
			
		

> Golden75
> 
> Did your HQS come yet?
> 
> My 2nd order Shipped today.



IDareT'sHair - it's supposed to be here tomorrow.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75 said:


> SSI 25% off starts tomorrow til Saturday. Will post code in SSI thread


 
Golden75

Thanks!  Now I need to decide if I really want any.


----------



## Golden75

I made a cart .  I need to see if she still has free shipping. 

 I feel so messy, cause I know imma buy another pair of shoes this week too .  But I think imma return a pair I sent back for exchange when they get here Friday.  And I want an electronic scale.

I always want something.

So packages that I'm waiting on: 
HQS
Ny Naturals Kale Chips 
Birchbox
Replacement headphones
Shoes
Kyra's - forgot already

Pending pay nah!
SSI
Scale
Shoes


----------



## Golden75

Did a mock cart at SSI $68 & 90+, no free ship option.  I emailed.

ETA:  OK .  I'm feeling some kinda way.  So no free ship cuz the site can't support 2 codes. .  Wish she did the sale like before, just mark the product down 25%.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

I like SSI but the shipping can be too much. I haven't even touched the stuff I ordered on BF from the curly line. I'm gonna have to pass.

Any word from Trigga about a sale? I hate to pay full price esp on a new product.


----------



## beautyaddict1913

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> I bought a 4 ounce Bottle of Pure Emu Oil from Vitacost with one of my Tea orders.
> 
> Man! I love that stuff.
> 
> Next time I buy another bottle, I'm puttin' it on Autoship for like once every 6 months.



IDareT'sHair why didn't u get the gallon of emu oil 

Hello ladies! My hair is not as moisturized as it normally is. It's been up for so long and it takes me a while to get it back together after being in weave for a while. I also need a new filter for my shower and I have not used henna in forever! Tonight I'm doing an overnight DC in BFH green tea and in the morning I will rinse and seal with Hairveda green tea creme and wear my hair in a pony. I'm also going to slick back with Claudies gel bcuz this Hairveda almond glaze is too heavy for summer.  I'm not trying to walk around looking like someone threw a bowl of Vaseline at my forehead lol


----------



## beautyaddict1913

Golden75 said:


> Did a mock cart at SSI $68 & 90+, no free ship option.  I emailed.
> 
> ETA:  OK .  I'm feeling some kinda way.  So no free ship cuz the site can't support 2 codes. .  Wish she did the sale like before, just mark the product down 25%.



Well surely she could offer $7 shipping or something! I have never paid less than $11 for shipping with her! Smh..these vendors don't know how to make no money


----------



## Brownie518

Hey, ladies. I've been really busy at work so I missed everything. 

I saw ya'll talking about Emu oil. I love that stuff. Pricey.

I just ordered some Shescentit:
16oz Okra Winfrey
Lush Butter
Tahitian Vanilla leave in


----------



## Golden75

My Kyra shipped!  Bout to do a smaller cart with SSI, but I having a feeling I won't be hitting pay anything!


----------



## divachyk

Hey Ladies! Hope everyone is having a great day. It's pouring rain. I'm at work, rather be home on the couch.

I'm excited that I've finally found a process that works. I'm really enjoying doing two twists on my hair while I'm aout 98% dry. Gives a nice wave pattern. This is quickly becoming my staple air drying method.


----------



## Golden75

divachyk - looks very cute!


----------



## chebaby

chello hair divas
so im still in my bun. i really really wanna co wash. i just like co washing but i promised i wouldnt until saturday or sunday.
last night i emptied my cd chocolat conditioners into 4oz jars because its hard to get out the bottles especially in the shower with wet hands. even though the bottles are 8.5oz i only got 1 1/2 4oz jars so im side eyeing that but whatevers.

i got a compliment on my hair today. this lady was like "i dont wanna tell you cause you already know but you got some beautiful hair". i was like OMG thank you. and she just walked away saying "you already know" or something like that. i dont think she was being mean cause i speak to her and shes nice all the time but it was kinda weird that she kept saying you already know. i was thinking" if you only knew how ive been feeling about my hair lately...."

ive been smelling my jars of cd chocolat all day. the smell so yummy in the jar and bottle. its only when its in my hair that the smell is too strong.


----------



## chebaby

oh and i think cd chocolat conditioner will replace claudies protein treatment for me. im surprised this chocolat conditioner is the perfect protein for me because it only has 2 protein and silk in it and its not even at the top of the list.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

I got my Pura today. Everything was sealed up and there were 2 jars of the chocolate smoothie (which is what I ordered). I wasn't expecting to get 3 bottles of the macadamia oil with the rhassoul clay. But for 1.75 for a 8oz bottle that is a great deal.

My hair is feeling nice and soft. I usually don't feel that my hair is soft when i wear it curly. I think I will use the Aloeba as my summer leave-in.


----------



## destine2grow

chebaby that was so nice of her to say that. Maybe she kept saying that you knew because your hair is healthy.

I forgot to tell you ladies that Charz said Hi.


----------



## chebaby

destine2grow said:


> @chebaby that was so nice of her to say that. Maybe she kept saying that you knew because your hair is healthy.
> 
> I forgot to tell you ladies that @Charz said Hi.


 yea shes a sweet lady. i speak to her everyday so i know she didnt mean any harm.
and i enjoyed the compliment especially since i have been going through it with my hair lately


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@beautyaddict1913

Small Doses is fine. I don't want to look at no Gallon of nothing. 

But if I have it in smaller increments it looks better.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby 

Yes You do have some Beautiful Hair *you already know*

Hi Back to Charz


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Yes You do have some Beautiful Hair *you already know*
> 
> Hi Back to @Charz


  you a mess. but thank you.

did you hit paynah on anything last night?

i think imma get that coco curls tonight.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *oh and i think cd chocolat conditioner will replace claudies protein treatment for me. im surprised this chocolat conditioner is the perfect protein for me because it only has 2 protein and silk in it and its not even at the top of the list*.


 
chebaby

Interesting, because I know you Love Claudie's Protein Rx.

Speaking of CD, 2 of my BV Smoothies came today.  And my Bamboo Leaf Tea!  

I was glad to get some boxes!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> you a mess. but thank you.
> 
> did you hit paynah on anything last night?
> 
> *i think imma get that coco curls tonight*.


 
@chebaby

Who Coco-Curls?

Nah...I ain't get nothin'. 

My Kyra Shipped.

What does CD Chocolate Smell Like?


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Interesting, because I know you Love Claudie's Protein Rx.
> 
> Speaking of CD, 2 of my BV Smoothies came today. And my Bamboo Leaf Tea!
> 
> I was glad to get some boxes!


yea claudies is good but i cant stand ordering 1 products.
 im glad your cd came. 



IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Who Coco-Curls?
> 
> Nah...I ain't get nothin'.
> 
> My Kyra Shipped.
> 
> What does CD Chocolate Smell Like?


 coco curls is a new product thats on sage website. its just a curl cream.

im glad your kyra shipped. her conditioner is bomb

cd chocolat smells like chocolate but then it also has a prefume smell mixed in you know how cd do.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@chebaby

I just emailed Kern 'nem about my FREE missing StankyLegBB

So, I called & I emailed.erplexed

Yeah, I know how Carol nem do.

Oh Yeah...My Marie Dean Gift Give-Away Shipped!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I want some:  Okra Winfrey.

curlyhersheygirl  Lemme know if you wanna do a Swap!


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> I want some:  Okra Winfrey.
> 
> curlyhersheygirl  Lemme know if you wanna do a Swap!



IDareT'sHair Sorry T I need some myself. I thought I had at least 2 16ozs in the stash but it turns out those were avocado and honey rinses; no okra


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *Sorry T I need some myself*. I thought I had at least 2 16ozs in the stash but it turns out those were avocado and honey rinses; no okra


 
curlyhersheygirl

Lawd Curly!  I was countin' on you to have the Okra Winfrey.....

Oh Well.  I don't need none.  I actually like Claudie's Reconstructor better.  

But when Brownie518 mentioned Okra I started


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> curlyhersheygirl
> 
> Lawd Curly!  I was countin' on you to have the Okra Winfrey.....
> 
> Oh Well.  I don't need none.  I actually like Claudie's Reconstructor better.
> 
> But when Brownie518 mentioned Okra I started



IDareT'sHair I ran to my various closets and containers  to get one because I was certain I had some. DH just told me I need to catalog what I have


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *I ran to my various closets and containers  to get one because I was certain I had some. DH just told me I need to catalog what I have *


 
@curlyhersheygirl

I sorta/kinda know everything I have *which is amazing* but having a comprehesive list would be good too. 

He's right.

_*cackles at: various closets*_


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> I just emailed Kern 'nem about my FREE missing StankyLegBB
> 
> So, I called & I emailed.erplexed
> 
> Yeah, I know how Carol nem do.
> 
> Oh Yeah...My Marie Dean Gift Give-Away Shipped!


 kern always play around when it comes to shipping peoples stuff
you know she got a new scalp treament out right?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> kern always play around when it comes to shipping peoples stuff
> *you know she got a new scalp treament out right?*


 

chebaby  Nah  I didn't know.  I 'rarely'/if ever go to her Site.  

Only time I look at that stuff is if there is a Flash Sale on some Luscious Locs!

Imma hound them tho' for that 4 ounces. 

Like that Lady at Your Work be Sayin': "You Already Know"


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> 
> I sorta/kinda know everything I have *which is amazing* but having a comprehesive list would be good too.
> 
> He's right.
> 
> _*cackles at: various closets*_



IDareT'sHair I should make a list but I feel once I see it on paper I will we overwhelmed.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl

One time (I think it was last year) I called myself doing "Inventory"  I got _totally_ overwhelmed and had to go lay down.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair Yeah I can see that happening to me;I have way to much stuff.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby Nah I didn't know. I 'rarely'/if ever go to her Site.
> 
> Only time I look at that stuff is if there is a Flash Sale on some Luscious Locs!
> 
> Imma hound them tho' for that 4 ounces.
> 
> Like that Lady at Your Work be Sayin': "You Already Know"


 lmao i only know cause she sent me an email. it got sulfur and stuff in it so imma pass.

yea stay on her about what she owe you kern stay playing games.
but she make some good products


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

Yeah, she does.......(and she know it)

I love that Super Silky.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Yeah, she does.......(and she know it)
> 
> *I love that Super Silky*.


 i wonder if she snuck and changed that too


----------



## divachyk

curlyhersheygirl said:


> @IDareT'sHair I ran to my various closets and containers  to get one because I was certain I had some. DH just told me I need to catalog what I have





IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> 
> I sorta/kinda know everything I have *which is amazing* but having a comprehesive list would be good too.
> 
> He's right.
> 
> _*cackles at: various closets*_


@IDareT'sHair and @curlyhersheygirl, I completed inventory and messed around and let it get outdated. All that work for nothing. Since then I've added stuff and used stuff so it's all sorts of messed up.

Thank you for the compliment Golden75

chebaby, your hair is gorgeous!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

divachyk

Gurl...It's makes me tired to think about it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@chebaby

I heard back from Kern 'nem. 

They said they apologize for the oversight and it was shipped this week.


----------



## bronzebomb

Bee Mine 25% off

Code queenmom

May 12


----------



## Golden75

Got my HQS.  Only smelled the cleansing condish, doesn't have a strong scent.  And got my kale chips .  They're ok, a bit salty.  I like my homemade ones better .

Forgot I ordered the bamboo tea, got a notice it shipped .  I have too many packages on their way home.  

Spritz with SSI Moisture Mist, and that's it for me!


----------



## Brownie518

Hi, ladies. Sitting here with Shi Naturals PrePoo Buttercreme all over, about to wash soon. I'm going to DC with Marie Dean Vanilla Repair 

Waiting on some packages:

Claudie's
Shescentit
b.a.s.k. - shipped
Kern nem (got the mist and Stanky LegBB with the free thingy)
Shi Naturals

*sigh* Almost time for another No Buy...


----------



## Ltown

Good morning ladies!

Do the inventory if not to keep track do it for expiration dates. who would of thought something only 4 months go bad.  SD replace my mocha fast thanks to her customer services.  I still have Jasmine and its well over a year+ olds but still good.  I don't have time to rotate things for dates so i'm narrow buying my products to those that have 12+ life especially conditioners.


----------



## Golden75

Ltown - Me too, on the shelf life.  Done with the 4-6mos.  I need to dig in the back of my stash, cause I'll be dayum if I throw more stuff out.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

Murning Ladies. I don't pay attention to shelf life to me its a guide. I've only had one thing mold on me and it had a crack in the lid. I opened some nearly 2yr old SSI condish and it was all good. 

I refuse to throw out product. It better have grown a person that comes out and snatch me before I throw away my good product and money.

Started my hair day. HOT then suave condish to detangle since I wore it curly for 2 days. Rinsed and applied Mendex while I showered. Sitting here with my cap on with BFH shea something. Will tea rinse and put in braids for a braid out for the weekend. May try something new.

So far I used up:
Wheat germ or rice bran oil (label was gone) (back ups of both)
Suave condish (1 back up)
BFH condish- back ups of other type


----------



## Golden75

Vonnieluvs08 said:


> Murning Ladies. I don't pay attention to shelf life to me its a guide. I've only had one thing mold on me and it had a crack in the lid. I opened some nearly 2yr old SSI condish and it was all good.
> 
> I refuse to throw out product. *It better have grown a person that comes out and snatch me before I throw away my good product and money.*
> 
> Started my hair day. HOT then suave condish to detangle since I wore it curly for 2 days. Rinsed and applied Mendex while I showered. Sitting here with my cap on with BFH shea something. Will tea rinse and put in braids for a braid out for the weekend. May try something new.
> 
> So far I used up:
> Wheat germ or rice bran oil (label was gone) (back ups of both)
> Suave condish (1 back up)
> BFH condish- back ups of other type


 

@Vonnieluvs08 - At the bolded.

I toss it if the smell comes out and smacks the ish outta me. But since that happened last year, I try to pay attention to what's been sitting. The stuff I tossed was probably 2+ years old.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

Golden75

I feel u on the smell. The one product that molded on me actually smelled ok.That's like the mendex today smelled like menthol or some other chemical smell. I thought it was bad at first but it felt fine. I may go to Sally's and pick up another while its B1G1.

Only thing I stick to expiration dates on is my food. Esp food I can't heat up or cook. I don't play when it comes to expired food. Never got food poison (knock on wood) and don't plan on it.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

double post


----------



## bronzebomb

I actually like Bee Mine Products.  I'm getting something, but not much (i think I want the conditioner IDareT'sHair was talking about awhile back)

With all the money I've saved from purchasing product, I think I'm getting another Gucci and a pair of sunglasses.  Saks has a 30% off sale on designer shades!


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

So I finished my hair and O.M.Gosh!  That tea rinse had my lil curlies poppin!!  My hair usually only looks like this after a henna treatment or small twist out.  I used some cheap Salada Black Tea and tho I smelled a lil sweet after rinsing I was happy with the results.  I would have worn my hair curly the way it looked but yeah too much wash n' gos and my hair is HAM.

I used the SSI Leave-in, Curly Souffle and Mango Butter Cream (discontinued) to braid up my hair and it will dry by tomorrow. Probably won't take it out until Saturday or Sunday.

Def going to incorporate tea rinses into my hair days. I'm a believer.


----------



## chebaby

chello chello and ummmmm chello lol
its almost friday
nothing going on. same old bun. havent even taken it down to moisturize. i think ill co wash on saturday and then shampoo and treat on sunday.


----------



## divachyk

Hey ladies, we had a work function today. Lunch on the beach and then put put golf. That sun was cooking my head! Whew. Massage at 5pm this evening and then I'm off tomorrow. Yay! I will cowash tonight after getting home.


----------



## Brownie518

Afternoon, ladies! 

I'm lounging with SO, watching Underworld. I just moisturized with Claudie's Quinoa Coffee. Good stuff. 
I ordered some It's Perfectly Natural Basil Lemongrass conditioning cream and the new Pumpkin Honey Butter. So, add that to my list of Waiting-Ons. The only other thing I want to get is some Destination Hydration and Mocha from Silk Dreams. 

Next wash, I'll use up my Vanilla Repair, Shi Naturals Tea Rinse, and Destination Hydration. Then, I'll bust open another BV Smoothie and use the tea rinse I got from Njoi.


----------



## Golden75

divachyk said:


> Hey ladies, we had a work function today. Lunch on the beach and then put put golf. That sun was cooking my head! Whew. Massage at 5pm this evening and then I'm off tomorrow. Yay! I will cowash tonight after getting home.


 
divachyk - sounds like a good start to the weekend 

I've been swamped at work, but I'm getting that OT


----------



## divachyk

Make dat paypah Golden75


----------



## IDareT'sHair

bronzebomb

Yeah that BeeMine DC'er is thebomb.com  Make sure you get the Coconut Scent.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Evenin' Lovelies!

I know I got some packages, but my nosy neighbors were around the mailbox area, so I just came in the house.erplexed

I'll check my mail after the sun goes down a little more.  

Christine Gant is having 15% off *WOW* A whole 15% 

I may pass.  But I really want that hair butter tho'.


----------



## robot.

you know, Pura said they were gonna replace my body butter maybe two weeks ago (if not longer) and never got it. erplexed


----------



## IDareT'sHair

robot.

You need to stay on them. 

I will _Hound_ You into the bowels of [email protected]#L for my products...._*cough*_


----------



## bajandoc86

Hi ladies *yawns* How y'all doing?

I just got out of bed. I feel like crawling right back in. But it's time to hit the gym.


----------



## mkd

I think I am about to order some stuff from aveyou.  

I wonder how often I can cleanse with a cleanish cond like daily fix.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

So, does anybody know BeeMine's Discount Code?

Thanks!


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

Really thinking about investing in a steamer.  Who do have and do you like it? oh and is it table top or salon size?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Vonnieluvs08

Vonnie:

I have the one on the Left




http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=...mv2sBA&usg=AFQjCNEojSNjmxA0Y_WFv6O-khVvmUNJ5Q


----------



## Ltown

sales:
vitacost free shipping today spend $25 IDareT'sHair, you could have gotten your teas!
brown betty %15 luvmom.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ltown said:


> sales:
> vitacost free shipping today spend $25 @IDareT'sHair, you could have gotten your teas!
> brown betty %15 luvmom.


 
Ltown

What is BeeMine's Code?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ltown chebaby mkd robot. Vonnieluvs08

SOMEBODY GIVE ME THE DISCOUNT CODE FOR BEEMINE!


----------



## robot.

you asking the wrong person  yall know everything before i do


----------



## mkd

@ Vonnieluvs08, I have the black standing one from salonsrus.  I love it.


----------



## divachyk

IDareT'sHair think it is queenmom


----------



## mkd

IDareT'sHair,  I don't know it.  Sorry girl


----------



## divachyk

Think it was Bronze who posted it as QueenMom rather than queenmom like I just typed--- just in case it is case sensitive. IDareT'sHair


----------



## IDareT'sHair

divachyk  Thanks I tried that (didn't work). erplexed 

That post by bronzebomb said "March 12" so...I don't know if she meant MAY 12?

What the what?  Talmbout some DURN March 12.  

So, I thought that was/is an old code.  Maybe she meant May 12.

If folks gone post codes, get the date right.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

robot. mkd divachyk

Thanks Ya'll.

Ltown I already had Christine Gant.  That's how I knew it was 15%


----------



## divachyk

I deleted the email msg already and yahoo periodically purges emails from the trash so I no longer have BM's original email. March 12? Hmmm.
IDareT'sHair


----------



## Golden75

Brownie518 said:
			
		

> Afternoon, ladies!
> 
> I'm lounging with SO, watching Underworld. I just moisturized with Claudie's Quinoa Coffee. Good stuff.
> I ordered some It's Perfectly Natural Basil Lemongrass conditioning cream and the new Pumpkin Honey Butter. So, add that to my list of Waiting-Ons. The only other thing I want to get is some Destination Hydration and Mocha from Silk Dreams.
> 
> Next wash, I'll use up my Vanilla Repair, Shi Naturals Tea Rinse, and Destination Hydration. Then, I'll bust open another BV Smoothie and use the tea rinse I got from Njoi.



Brownie518 pumpkin honey butter? Is her sale still on   what's the code?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@divachyk

I did a cart with a Luscious and a DC'er. (Since it looks like I'm passing on Christine Gant and her 15%) 

Shipping is $8.05.

Maybe I'm just done. And need to go sit down.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

@IDareT'sHair

mkd

thanks ladies.

I'm kinda scared to get the rolling one. How folks would think of me esp for the price.look:


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair - I need to sit down & be strapped to the dayum seat.

I want the pumpkin butter tho.  T, you got Shi's code?  I just wanna  right quick.  I know her shipping is high, and that's why I didn't hit pay nah before.

Lawd I read that all kinds of wrong, It's perfectly natural, not Shi Natural


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Golden75

I don't remember Brownie saying there was a Sale? 

Anyway, after that woman cut the fool on me, I'll never buy from her again (Although I've been tempted) because I really loved that "Detangle Me Detangler" .... well everything I got from her I really liked, but with me, her CS was Horrible. 

Absolutely Horrible. But Brownie hasn't had any problems. And the resolution to my ESCALATED PayPal Dispute with her: PayPal ended up Refunding me the $ and that really ticked me off.

Here is her site.

http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=...r9SjBA&usg=AFQjCNFnjLZBABGpwW3X7TxvSNJxDwZ4TQ


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75

Shi 20% = *ILOVEMOM*


----------



## Ltown

IDareT'sHair, i don't know Beemine code.  oh i didn't know brown betty is Grant


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Ltown 

Thanks Girl. I may not get anything, anyway.

Yes, Christine Gant = Brown Butter Beauty (yes, it was previously Christine Gant)


----------



## bronzebomb

IDareT'sHair  you know what I meant!  March or May, are you getting something?  Which conditioner?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

bronzebomb said:


> *you know what I meant! March or May, are you getting something? Which conditioner?*


 
@bronzebomb

Girl....I kept typing & retypin' that durn code!............

Not sure? I was just playing with a Cart. 

If I get anything, it will be a Jar of Luscious Hair Creme and another DC'er.


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Golden75
> 
> I don't remember Brownie saying there was a Sale?
> 
> Anyway, after that woman cut the fool on me, I'll never buy from her again (Although I've been tempted) because I really loved that "Detangle Me Detangler" .... well everything I got from her I really liked, but with me, her CS was Horrible.
> 
> Absolutely Horrible. But Brownie hasn't had any problems. And the resolution to my ESCALATED PayPal Dispute with her: PayPal ended up Refunding me the $ and that really ticked me off.
> 
> Here is her site.
> 
> http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=...r9SjBA&usg=AFQjCNFnjLZBABGpwW3X7TxvSNJxDwZ4TQ


 
IDareT'sHair - I was thinking Shi natural so that's why I thought sale.  I remember you saying she showed her tail.  I went to the site, I've wanted to try her for awhile, but I'll wait for a sale.  I ain't paying full price for jack no mo' .

And besides, my arse need to take a seat!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My Vitacost came.  I got some Silica Liquid.  No Taste.  Looks & Taste like Water.


----------



## bronzebomb

I guess I'd do better by copying and pasting! 

But if that shipping is $8 for conditioner, I'm not getting it!


Bee Mine
Code: QUEENMOM
Mother's Day Sale starts May 12th 12am midnight EST to 11:59pm EST. Not to bee combined with any other discounts or offer. Please allow 7-10 business days for your order to process. However, we are not taking this long to do so but it might take this long due to the sale. We do hand craft our products and it does take time to make your goodies. Thanks for your patience and understanding.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Golden75

G, if you scrolled down, it said: _Sign up for Newsletter and get 25% off 1st Purchase and if over $35.00 Free Shipping_.

Did you see that?

I really did like her stuff (when I finally got it) Just Nasty ackin'

Also what exactly did you get from HQS?


----------



## destine2grow

Ya'll showing out in here. I haven't purchase  nothing. I went to take a look at mu stash and found to many cons that I need to use. 

I will purchase some moisturizers and leave ins. I might just purchase from Kyras and call it a day. I was looking SSI but I only want okra and avocado cons.


----------



## Brownie518

Golden75

Yeah, that Pumpkin Honey butter is from It's Perfectly Natural, and she doesn't have a sale right now, other than that sign up for the newsletter discount T mentioned. T had a horrible experience with her but I've ordered quite a few times and never had any issues at all. I love her stuff. 

So, how is everyone liking their Hydroquench?

mkd - What you gettin from AveYou? I keep making a cart and backing out...


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Golden75
> 
> G, if you scrolled down, it said: _Sign up for Newsletter and get 25% off 1st Purchase and if over $35.00 Free Shipping_.
> 
> Did you see that?
> 
> I really did like her stuff (when I finally got it) Just Nasty ackin'
> 
> Also what exactly did you get from HQS?


 
@IDareT'sHair - Yea, I seen that. But apparently I already signed up erplexed. No discount for me!


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair - Oops, missed your HQS question - Greaseless Moisture, Lime Butter, 5 or 7 Day Moisture, Mango Repair, the DC, and she upgraded my 4oz cleansing cream to 8oz. 

So I was moisturizing my kinkies, and one just looked a HAM!  So I took it out, it's way in the back, hidden.  I was surprised by the length .  So I decided to test the watery DB Smoothing lotion.  That lotion shrunk my hair up sooo much, but the curls was popping , but I got 110% shrinkage .  Applied the sample of coco bean balm, and twisted, sealed with castor oil.  Twist was shiny & smooth!

I am ready to start playing in my hair  but I won't be doing that til the end of June, it will only be for about a week.


----------



## Shay72

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Vonnieluvs08
> 
> Vonnie:
> 
> I have the one on the Left
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=...mv2sBA&usg=AFQjCNEojSNjmxA0Y_WFv6O-khVvmUNJ5Q


I have one that is different version of the one on the right. Same company. Love it.


----------



## chebaby

i know i said i would wait until the weekend but i changed my mind. i will be shampooing tonight with elucence, conditioning and finger detangling with AO GPB. then using HV whipped ends as a leave in to air dry before i re-bun. i will also oil my scalp with jbco.


----------



## Shay72

BASK still shipped my orders separately . I really ain't got time for vendors that ain't on they game. I'm making a list and taking names. Seriously....


----------



## BrownBetty

Hi ladies!

I am good, no new hair info. It is growing and healthy.  I have a spot in the back that refuses to act right but I will live it.

My hair dresser used this flat iron on my hair and it was straight silky!

She claims one of her other clients found it for $75.  I will ask her where.

How yall!?


----------



## Ltown

Good Morning ladies!  
very busy week, work class, homework, sleepless nights like now.  
ayunatural beauty sale 11-13 May code:momsday20

There is aalot of mothers day sales, i don't need anything right now for hair, waiting on bask body cream.


----------



## Golden75

Good morning.  My tummy has been acting all kinds of strange this week, and made last night a lil difficult, so I am soooo sleepy 

I'm trying to find the twist I did last night so I can see how the DB does my hair.  But it's lost in these kinkies somewhere .

Think I'll wash & DC this weekend, I'll spritz with Shi-Naturals Teas spritz, top it off with the rest of my samples of Mozeke Protein DC, and Moisture DC, Co-wash it out with Mozeke Avocado cream.  

Found the twist, feels ok, more smooth than soft, a lil greasy from the castor.

Kyra's should be delivered today, and something is coming via UPS, and I have no idea what it could be .  I checked my list and I can't figure it out.  Looked in my saved emails, and everything seems to be accounted for.  Lawd what did I order?


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

FYI-AyruNaturals

Starting TODAY, FRI May 11th THRU Sun May 13th

Save 20% Storewide

+ Free Shipping For US Orders Over $60



Use Code: MOMSDAY20


NOTE: Code is entered on the Cart Page prior to checkout.
Code will not be applied after order is finalized!



~ Minimum $20 Purchase - Excludes Native Remedies, Clearance Items ~
Sale ends 11:59PM Sunday May 13th CST

While Supplies Last ~ Sorry No Rainchecks


----------



## mkd

Brownie518, I am going to get some more CJ stuff.  Some coco coffee curl creme light and maybe a few rinse out conditioners.


----------



## Golden75

I'm thinking about Afroveda - Free full size curl define with $35 purchase. I know, I was supposed to be sittin' down.

I sat my arse back down


----------



## bronzebomb

I thought I wanted the Bee Mine Conditioner...but, shipping is $8.05.  I'll pass.  i won't be getting anything!


----------



## Shay72

Ayurnatural is another one I quit. Awhile ago. I couldn't figure out how to put the code in and I e-mailed them and they never responded .I give 1 chance. I tell you the mistake or ask my question and you need to fix it or answer it. I just don't understand. If it will take you longer than a few days to fix or give a full response send me a status update e-mail.. something. But no contact whatsoever . I work hard for my money and it is too many vendors out here for me to stick with someone that does not respond to their customers. Or say they're gonna do something and they don't. I'm as loyal as they come . I was e-fighting folks over Hairveda so when you treat me right you have me for life. I understand these folks are busy putting orders out but I need you to act like you care and have some organization (ie, double checking orders, set aside time to respond to e-mails,etc).RANT OVER .


----------



## Golden75

Shay72 - Yeah, if you ignore my emails, you lost a customer.  Shoot if you don't answer within 24hrs, you getting a *side-eye* unless you are on vacation and it is noted in the auto response.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

I feel you on good CS Shay72 I've seen Ayurnaturals come a long way in the last few years and I stopped using them for a time because they were having trouble getting there stuff together.

I made a cart with like 4 items or so and the discount didn't cover all the shipping so I don't see myself hitting paynah on it.  I didn't check my stash of powders so I don't know if this will be a dummy move down the line.  

The discount gotta at least cover the shipping tho.

Who else has good discounted herbs?  My face don't hold up to just any ole thing going on it due to my eczema.  Right now its clear because of my diet, herbal face powder I wash with, and an occasional topical steriod.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

Ok so maybe I'm just late but you can buy hair products through Facebook now?!?!?

BFH has a Facebook store where you can buy your products without going to the website.  Crazy but good marketing.


----------



## chebaby

chello ladies
so i shampooed today, conditioned and finger detangled with curl rehab and used kckt as my leave in.
its time to break my steamer back out. i went outside in the heat and my hair felt so dry and weird. as soon as i came inside my hair feels normal and soft lol.


----------



## Golden75

Figured out the mystery package, should be my shoes.  I guess they shipped them before they updated the order status & didn't send the ship email. But


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

Chello-Chelady!

My Kyra came today.  Still no Kern'nem? erplexed 

And my HQS (2nd order) says it shipped on May 8, I still don't have that.

Where the Debil is Eisani ?  She and I did a Swap and I ain't heard from her.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72

I agree about CS.  That's why I was Soooo Infuriated over that "It's Perfectly Natural"  

She really got to me.  Man!  I can't tell you the last time I was that mad with a vendor.

My experience with her was worse than Amaka and Ori Organics put together because we battled it out with PayPal.  

I bet they was thinking:  These Kneegrows are trippin'. But she burned me bad.

So even tho' I liked her stuff (when I finally got it) her CS and lies are a huge turn-off.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Vonnieluvs08 said:


> *Who else has good discounted herbs?* My face don't hold up to just any ole thing going on it due to my eczema. Right now its clear because of my diet, herbal face powder I wash with, and an occasional topical steriod.


 

@Vonnieluvs08

Doesn't ButtersNBars have this?  Not sure?  They may only have Henna & Stuff.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

JESSICURL FREE SHIPPING Over $20.00 2 Days Only!

Code = *FSMY2846*


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Chello-Chelady!
> 
> My Kyra came today. Still no Kern'nem? erplexed
> 
> And my HQS (2nd order) says it shipped on May 8, I still don't have that.
> 
> Where the Debil is @Eisani ? She and I did a Swap and I ain't heard from her.


  heeeeeyyyyyy T


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> heeeeeyyyyyy T


 
chebaby

OMGeee!  Gurl.....Why didn't you remind me how GUUD that Kyra Sweet Mango Hair Creme smells!

It smells like 7up & Pineapple or Mango-7up.  It smells Delish!

I want to make another Cart.  I bet the Sale is ova'.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> OMGeee! Gurl.....Why didn't you remind me how GUUD that Kyra Sweet Mango Hair Creme smells!
> 
> It smells like 7up & Pineapple or Mango-7up. It smells Delish!
> 
> I want to make another Cart. I bet the Sale is ova'.


 it does smell amazing i cant wait to use it because i havent tried it yet.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@chebaby

Gurl, the Sale Doesn't End until the 13th *does booty pop* I tried to make another Cart, but it didn't take the Discount Code, so I wonder if you can only use the Code Once *BUMMER*

Anyway, I emailed them to ask. 

Like that Lady at your Work: "You Already Know"

If not, I'm getting another one and a Pomegrante Pomade.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Hey ladies I got my replacement cocoa bean cream from DB and my Kyra order.
I'm still waiting on Claudie.

This hair trigger is doing my hair and scalp right


----------



## Brownie518

Hey, ya'll!!! I just got in. Decided to take a little drive since it's so nice out. Got me some licka...

I didn't get any packages today, no ship notices either.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl  Girl, I love that Kyra!  

That stuff smells so good! *i want to place another Kyra order*

Glad your replacement came Ms. Curly.  How does it look?

Brownie518  Lawd....Sounds like some Serious Massagin' 'bout to jump off tonight!


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> curlyhersheygirl  Girl, I love that Kyra!
> 
> That stuff smells so good! *i want to place another Kyra order*
> 
> Glad your replacement came Ms. Curly.  How does it look?
> 
> Brownie518  Lawd....Sounds like some Serious Massagin' 'bout to jump off tonight!



IDareT'sHair

Girl, hush!!  .....................   

Hey, so you like that Kyra conditioner? Do you use that for cowashing or what?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518

Cowashing. 

But I really think you would love the Sweet Mango Hair Butter. (It's really a Creme). OMGee it smells delish.

I want another one of those and a Pomegrante Pomade (the one I had I sold it). I might have another one. I need to look.

Imma see what she says about that Discount Code. If it's only 1 per customer or what?


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> Cowashing.
> 
> But I really think you would love the Sweet Mango Hair Butter. (It's really a Creme). OMGee it smells delish.
> 
> I want another one of those and a Pomegrante Pomade (the one I had I sold it). I might have another one. I need to look.
> 
> *Imma see what she says about that Discount Code. If it's only 1 per customer or what*?



IDareT'sHair

It needs to be for whoever wants to use and for however many times they need to, shoot. 

 I am going to get the Sweet Mango and the conditioner.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair The replacement cream is the correct consistency. I'm not sure how I will use the liquidy one though.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> It needs to be for whoever wants to use and for however many times they need to, shoot.
> 
> * I am going to get the Sweet Mango and the conditioner.*


 
@Brownie518

Excellent Choices. 

I want another one of those Pomegrante Pomades too. (I couldn't find it) So, I don't think I have one.

The Sweet Mango has Emu in it. It's great.

curlyhersheygirl

Could you Seal with the Liquidy one?


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair

Do you use the Mango cream or the butter? 
I love Emu oil. That's what decided me on that butter.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair Nah it's more of a moisturizer. I may just use it as a base before I add my styler and see how it works that way.


----------



## Shay72

I'm still trying to hold out until Memorial Day. I'm barely making it though...


----------



## Brownie518

Shay72 said:


> I'm still trying to hold out until Memorial Day. I'm barely making it though...



Shay72

Good for you!! I fell like a house of cards!  I'm about to place one more order. I got that IPN newsletter so I might reup on stuff now rather than later


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I just used some Claudie Isha.

I got a little 'sneak peek' at the Label for the Khave Line! It's real cute.

Not sure about the official Launch, but there will be a Sale and the prices will be marked so No Discount Code Needed (was the last I was told)

@Brownie518 @Shay72 @curlyhersheygirl


----------



## Brownie518

Can't wait for the Khave!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> @IDareT'sHair
> 
> Do you use the Mango cream or the butter?
> I love Emu oil. That's what decided me on that butter.


 
@Brownie518

It's the Sweet Mango Butter (but it's the consistency of a Creme). Lita hipped me to this one and she was right.

It's very nice!


----------



## divachyk

@Brownie518, Eisani DC with Hydrating Hemp if I'm not mistaken


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> I just used some Claudie Isha.
> 
> I got a little 'sneak peek' at the Label for the Khave Line! It's real cute.
> 
> Not sure about the official Launch, but there will be a Sale and the prices will be marked so No Discount Code Needed (was the last I was told)
> 
> @Brownie518 @Shay72 @curlyhersheygirl



IDareT'sHair I can't wait; thanks


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> It's the Sweet Mango Butter (but it's the consistency of a Creme). Lita hipped me to this one and she was right.
> 
> It's very nice!


IDareT'sHair

Oh, okay. Good! I can't wait to try it! 



divachyk said:


> @Brownie518, Eisani DC with Hydrating Hemp if I'm not mistaken


divachyk

Okay, thanks. I was wondering if anyone had DC'd with it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Imma still do me another Kyra Cart before the 13th.  Especially since my Christine Gant didn't happen for me like I wanted it to.  

I didn't get any SSI or BeeMine (although I could actually get BM tonight).


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518

Have you thought about what you might get from Marie Dean?

Tomorrow Imma re-neutralize/chelate, use some Claudie Fortifying and do a Claudie Reconstructor. I really like her Reconstructor alot. *glad i got 2 bottles*

Will Steam with MD's Calendua & Chamomile w/Agave Nectar


----------



## Shay72

Lemme go see if I can find some accessories, body products, or clothes to buy ..


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518

From Marie Dean I think Imma get:

1 Seaweed & Rice
1 Vanilla Repair
1 Mango & Papaya

and maybe something else.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

So what are some good stylers?

I used the SSI one yesterday and used like 1/8 of it for my whole hair and like 10 braids. And I wanna try to do more braid and twist outs this summer so I'm gonna go thru stylers and moisturizers.

All these sales got me itching to hit paynah before the end of the weekend.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> Have you thought about what you might get from Marie Dean?
> 
> Tomorrow Imma re-neutralize/chelate, use some Claudie Fortifying and do a Claudie Reconstructor. I really like her Reconstructor alot. *glad i got 2 bottles*
> 
> Will Steam with MD's Calendua & Chamomile w/Agave Nectar



IDareT'sHair

Vanilla Repair
Caledula & Chamomille
Argan Oil blend 



Shay72 said:


> Lemme go see if I can find some accessories, body products, or clothes to buy ..


Shay72

Hmph. I just got some stuff from Sakura and she gave me a coupon code so I'm about to get a few more things. I need more hair clips, too. And sandals. I got some the other day and I want them in other colors (Sam Edelman Gigi).

May is not going to go well for me.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

You should try the Argan Hair Creme.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> Brownie518
> 
> You should try the Argan Hair Creme.


IDareT'sHair

Oh, that's right. How are you using that one? Hmm, there is one other hair cream or butter that I wanted to try, too. Let me go browse...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

The Cremes I like are:

Yogurt Smoothie
Amala 
Henna
Honey & Soy
Mango Hair & Body Pudding


I haven't tried the Argan one yet.


----------



## Brownie518

I want that MD Green Hemp and Calendula hair balm.


----------



## divachyk

I ordered 2 Kyra mango creams since my current cream is about done. I blazed through that moisturizer. Really like it a lot. Dh gave me a hug today and was like, hmmm, your hair smells good. Props goes to Kyra's mango cream and HH Monoi Cloud.


IDareT'sHair, I thought I liked Kyra's pomade for taming my edges but um, well it doesn't slick them down. Maybe I'm not being heavy enough with my application because the formula is somewhat greasy to me. Considering I'm acne prone, I'm cautious of that. I will still use it though because it smells delicious. I will use it like hair perfume. Place small amount in my hands and run it through my hair. How do you plan to use yours?


----------



## divachyk

Oh and....

I cowashed with GVP version of Matrix Biolage Conditioning Balm last night and liked how creamy it was. My hair feels good today.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

divachyk said:


> *Place small amount in my hands and run it through my hair. How do you plan to use yours?*


 
@divachyk

This. 

Yes, that Mango Creme is thebomb.com


----------



## Shay72

IDareT'sHair
Hydrathermal Naturals is having a sale. Starts today. Ends 5/14 @ midnight. 20% off.


----------



## Brownie518

Shay72 said:


> IDareT'sHair
> Hydrathermal Naturals is having a sale. Starts today. Ends 5/14 @ midnight. 20% off.



I JUST pm'd T about Hydratherma and wanting a sale.  Thanks, Shay!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72 said:


> *Hydrathermal Naturals is having a sale. Starts today. Ends 5/14 @ midnight. 20% off*.


 
Shay72

That's the Bomb.com  She usually only have 10%

YAY HTN!  Good Deal!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *I JUST pm'd T about Hydratherma and wanting a sale.  Thanks, Shay!! *


 
Brownie518

Lawd...That was Scary Ms. B wasn't it!.....

WOW! Shay!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I'm waiting on:

Hydroquench Systems
Shi Naturals
Marie Dean Give Away

*tis all*


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I ran and did a quick inventory of my HTN:

2 Protein Amino DC'ers
1 8 ounce Growth Oil
3 Protein Leave-In
4 Growth Lotions
5 Follicle Boosters

I'm good on HTN. Although I'd love to have another Protein Amino DC'er.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> Brownie518
> 
> Lawd...That was Scary Ms. B wasn't it!.....
> 
> WOW! Shay!


IDareT'sHair

Yes, girl!  I couldn't believe when I saw her post! 

And now I'm waiting on:

Claudie's
b.a.s.k. Beauty
Shi Naturals
SheScentit
Hairveda
It's Perfectly Natural
Kyra's
Karen's Body Beautiful
Hydratherma Naturals

 *_hangs head in shame_*


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> I ran and did a quick inventory of my HTN:
> 
> 2 Protein Amino DC'ers
> 1 8 ounce Growth Oil
> 3 Protein Leave-In
> 4 Growth Lotions
> 5 Follicle Boosters
> 
> I'm good on HTN. Although I'd love to have another Protein Amino DC'er.





I shouldn't be shocked, but I am. I'm about to bust out my Follicle Booster real soon.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> @IDareT'sHair
> 
> Yes, girl!  I couldn't believe when I saw her post!
> 
> And now I'm waiting on:
> 
> *Claudie's*
> *b.a.s.k. Beauty*
> *SheScentit*
> *Hairveda*
> *It's Perfectly Natural*
> *Kyra's*
> *Karen's Body Beautiful*
> *Hydratherma Naturals*
> 
> * *hangs head in shame**


 
Brownie518

Gurl...Lawd You know you be Big Haulin' Shot Callin'

You ain't got no Shame in Yo' Game!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I might pick up a couple more things from Kyra and then Imma wait on MD and Claudie Khave! @Brownie518

@Shay72

So, did you find some Body Products/Clothes/Accessories yet?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *I shouldn't be shocked, but I am. I'm about to bust out my Follicle Booster real soon. *


 
Brownie518

Hush Ms. B!  I had more than that, but swapped some.

I used it all last Summer and it really did me right.  

Cowashing with HV and using HTN for my Daily Rx.

Imma repeat that Regi this Summer.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> Brownie518
> 
> Gurl...Lawd You know you be Big Haulin' Shot Callin'
> 
> You ain't got no Shame in Yo' Game!


IDareT'sHair

Nope, I really don't have any shame at all  You see what it says under my name: Straight Haulin' 

I think the only thing on my list that shipped is the bask, so far.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> Brownie518
> 
> Hush Ms. B!  I had more than that, but swapped some.
> 
> I used it all last Summer and it really did me right.
> 
> Cowashing with HV and using HTN for my Daily Rx.
> 
> Imma repeat that Regi this Summer.


IDareT'sHair

Yeah, that regi was good for you! I think what I have going on now will do me good into the warmer weather. I will have to put the Shi Naturals Creamy leave in aside (I have the Heavy formulation right now) and use the lighter one or my Claudie's Leave In.  I'm using light moisturizers right now, also, that will be perfect for summer. I won't have to make too many changes.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *You see what it says under my name: Straight Haulin'*


 
Brownie518

Yeah, You Skrait Haulin' _*always do*_

_*cough*_ Ain't you still waitin' on some Carol's Daughter?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

Speakin' of stuff to work into your Regi, I'm tryna' think how I will keep Trigga' in the mix as it gets hotter?

What you gone do?

I may have to do Trigga' Soaks on Wash Days instead of using it daily.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> Brownie518
> 
> Yeah, You Skrait Haulin' _*always do*_
> 
> _*cough*_ Ain't you still waitin' on some Carol's Daughter?



IDareT'sHair

 Not ALWAYS! Just 'a lot of the time.' 

Nah, I'm not waiting on any CD right now. I'll probably get 2 more of the 16oz Smoothies next week or something. This week, I plan to use the Monoi shampoo and conditioner. I haven't tried the shampoo before. I'll probably get another Monoi when I get the Smoothies.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> Brownie518
> 
> Speakin' of stuff to work into your Regi, I'm tryna' think how I will keep Trigga' in the mix as it gets hotter?
> 
> What you gone do?
> 
> I may have to do Trigga' Soaks on Wash Days instead of using it daily.



I think what I'll do is continue with the soaks and use the lighter formula more. I think I'll use the regular on my days off.  I put it into a tiny bottle with an applicator tip so only a very small amount comes out. I think that will be fine unless its in the 90s or something. In that case, I want the barest minimum of anything on my head! erplexed


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

Yeah, I have my Trigger in a small pointy tipped bottle too.  

I really want to try those Trigga Soaks too.

I should try some "Soaks" with some of these Other Oils.  

Like Grapeseed, Olive Oil, Pumpkin Seed Soaks.

I was in another thread and somebody said OCT was saying you should do a 1-2 hour DC'er or overnight DC with OCT at least 1 per month (I think).

I want to do a couple of those with MT.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

I have 1 more Smoothie coming. 

I forgot to list that. 

I still wish they would have offered those 24 ounces in like Conditioner only or Shampoo only or a Combo.erplexed

I would have gotten that Conditioner in a heartbeat.  2 24 ounce BV Conditioners


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> Brownie518
> 
> Yeah, I have my Trigger in a small pointy tipped bottle too.
> 
> I really want to try those Trigga Soaks too.
> 
> I should try some "Soaks" with some of these Other Oils.
> 
> Like Grapeseed, Olive Oil, Pumpkin Seed Soaks.
> 
> I was in another thread and somebody said OCT was saying you should do a 1-2 hour DC'er or overnight DC with OCT at least 1 per month (I think).
> 
> I want to do a couple of those with MT.



IDareT'sHair

You should try it. I just use it like my oil prepoos. Cover my hair and let it sit all day or whatever.  I do it with Trigga, CoCasta, my stank mix with the hemp, amla, brahmi and stuff, and sometimes JBCO on its own. 

I do that with OCT every other week, usually. Since I got those 2 bottles. I have to remember I have all those points to redeem. Like 70 bucks worth, I think.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *You should try it. I just use it like my oil prepoos. Cover my hair and let it sit all day or whatever*.  I do it with Trigga, CoCasta, my stank mix with the hemp, amla, brahmi and stuff, and sometimes JBCO on its own.
> 
> *I do that with OCT every other week, usually*. Since I got those 2 bottles. I have to remember I have all those points to redeem. Like 70 bucks worth, I think.


 

@Brownie518

You know me too well. 

How did you know I was gone ask you how to do it?

So, you do yours twice a month? I think it was in that MT Thread, somebody posted that OCT _suggests_ that you do a 1-2 hour DC or overnight.

I will try that and let it sit a few hours. I should try it tomorrow instead of using Claudie Reconstructor. 

I should apply MT and baggy and let it sit a couple hours.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair

Sometimes I do the OCT thing once a week. I'll be washing again real early Sunday morning, so tomorrow I'll probably part my hair and put OCT all over my scalp and let it sit all day. Late in the evening, I'll put on one of my oils and let that soak in until time to wash. If I'm not going anywhere, I'll just cover my whole head with the OCT and leave it. 

I knew you'd like that Claudie's Reconstructor. Definite staple for me!!


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> You know me too well.
> 
> How did you know I was gone ask you how to do it?
> 
> So, you do yours twice a month? I think it was in that MT Thread, somebody posted that OCT _suggests_ that you do a 1-2 hour DC or overnight.
> 
> I will try that and let it sit a few hours. I should try it tomorrow instead of using Claudie Reconstructor.
> 
> *I should apply MT and baggy and let it sit a couple hours.*



 That's a good idea.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *I knew you'd like that Claudie's Reconstructor. Definite staple for me!!*


 
@Brownie518

Girl You were right.....I LURVE it!


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> Girl You were right.....I LURVE it!



Claudie got down with that one.  I forgot to reup during the sale so I'll have to get one when the Khave comes out.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *Claudie got down with that one. * I forgot to reup during the sale so I'll have to get one when the Khave comes out.


 
Brownie518

Yeah...She Put Her Foot all up in it!

Are you doing your OCT on Dry Hair?  Or Washed damp Hair?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

Imma be up early doing mine too.  I want to be finished hopefully by Noon.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> Brownie518
> 
> Yeah...She Put Her Foot all up in it!
> 
> Are you doing your OCT on Dry Hair?  Or Washed damp Hair?



I do it both ways. But, I actually prefer to wash and then cover my head and sit under a plastic cap for an hour or two.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518

Yeah, you can use Kyra's Code as many times as you want.

Just checked out.


----------



## Brownie518

I wish Claudie and MD would just have their debut/sale right now so I can get all this haulin' over with! I need to go on lock after this!!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

Not sure about Claudie, but Adriene said her Memorial Day Sale would be from the 15th - 30th (I thought)


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Mernin' Ladies!

Sitting in with Mega-Tek & a Plastic Cap on freshly cowashed hair.  I might start using my MT this way. Once or twice a month.  

I'll see how it goes.

May use up a Hairveda ACV Rinse today.  Tis all, other than a Cup of Coffee and a Cup of Tea.

If I use up HV's ACV, I'll pull out either a BFH Shine Rinse or Nexxus Ensure.  I have a Claudie ACV normalizing rinse, but it has to be mixed.  

I hope she comes out with a pre-mix.

Oh Yeah, speaking of Hairveda, my Red Tea Creme/Butter was a generous sized sample.  Enough to transfer into a small Jar (so I did that) Since her samples come in like plastic packets.

It's an orange color like mashed Pumpkin or Sweet Potato.  I thought it would have a scent (but it doesn't).


----------



## IDareT'sHair

IDareT'sHair said:


> From Marie Dean I think Imma get:
> 
> 1 Seaweed & Rice
> *1 Vanilla Repair*
> 1 Mango & Papaya
> 
> and maybe something else.


 
I just looked in my Stash and had another Vanilla Repair, so I need to redo my mock cart.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Hey ladies I'm steaming with MD's olive wheat right now.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *Hey ladies I'm steaming with MD's olive wheat right now.*


 
curlyhersheygirl

Hi Sista' Curly!

I'm steaming too with Marie Dean's Calendua & Chamomile with a shot of Agave Nectar.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:
			
		

> curlyhersheygirl
> 
> Hi Sista' Curly!
> 
> I'm steaming too with Marie Dean's Calendua & Chamomile with a shot of Agave Nectar.



IDareT'sHair  That sounds yummy. I have to make my list for her sale so far I know I'm getting another coffee &kokum and olive wheat not sure what else yet


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl

I was just doing a mock MD Cart. 

I think I'll keep that Vanilla Repair on my list after reading it. I might get it in Chocolate Sorbet or Raspberry.

So, I'm back to my Original list.

Mango & Papaya DC'er
Seaweed & Rice
Vanilla Repair
*something else* Maybe Peach Syrup? Or Olive, Wheat, Berry.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

Morning ladies.

Did a Kyra's cart
Mango Moisture cream
Sweet Mango butter
Tucuma twisting butter

The spurit got me pressing paynah.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Vonnieluvs08

The Mango Cream and Sweet Mango Butter are too Similiar. You only need 1 of those.

You should get the Sweet Mango Butter a Hydrating Hemp DC'er and the Tucuma

JMHO


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair I won't repurchase the peach syrup that one didn't wow me


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl

Girl, there are too many choices. 

Do you have (or have you tried) Sweet Milk, Seaweed & Rice?


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:
			
		

> curlyhersheygirl
> 
> Girl, there are too many choices.  Do you have (or have you tried) Sweet Milk, Seaweed & Rice.



IDareT'sHair I don't think so. I think I passed on that one because I have CR DC with seaweed


----------



## natura87

Hello ladies.

Did an impromptu length check just now. A few days ago I started twitsting my hair with Basks Sevenfold butter blend, well I didnt finish y hair so i took those out so I could wash my hair today before I head to work. I just flat ironed a section right abov my left eye and OMG. My hair feels so soft. This is the section where I have been experiencing some breakage (temple area) so the length is nice. LHCF has given me hair anorexia though. I used my Nubian Heritae heat protectant and that smells nice too.

Ran into another natural yesterday, which isa a big deal in this area.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

IDareT'sHair

Have you tried the cupuacu curl cream?

I'm thinking that and the 8oz hemp condish


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Vonnieluvs08

No, the only things I've tried:

Hydrating Hemp DC'er
Sweet Mango Butter (that's really a Creme)
Pomegrante Pomade
Mango Creme


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

IDareT'sHair

ok thanks. The cupuacu has argan oil in it which has me interested.  

I think I'll do this, see if Trigga has that Memorial Day Sale then sat down and hit paynah to the credit card companies


----------



## natura87

Curls of Joy 20% off code

DenimPixie


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

So I just finally opened my DB box...I figured what's the rush.

Well shoot I should have opened it.  She gave me a free sample of the Sweet Cocoa Bean- Moisturizing Hair Balm its a thick cream consistency.

My nose is a lil stuffed up so I can't get a good idea of the smell.  The Sweet Cocoa Bean Curl smoothing Creme has a chocolate/coffee smell.

Excited to dig into all these goodies.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Vonnieluvs08

So, you decide against Kyra?

I really think you should hit PayNah.....


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Vonnieluvs08
> 
> So, you decide against Kyra?
> 
> I really think you should hit PayNah.....



I hit paynah on it


----------



## Golden75

I need to convo HQS wasn't no discount code in my box 

I want some MD, so if her sale does run til end of May, I'll hit paynah on a few of those: Argan cream, sweet milk, rice & seaweed, komum & coffee, vanilla repair. I won't get them all, but at least 3.  I still have samples to use up.

Soooo I've been trying to install hair on the one twist I took out, to see how imma do my hair next.  I need to keep practicing and stay on YouTube.  I really want to try braids.  Or crochet braids, but I need to practice cornrowing.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75

Yeah, you need to convo her.


----------



## Golden75

Lawd Geezus! I'm looking around my bedroom and realized I have 40+ hair products in my room alone.  What the haylllll!    

I need to clean out my hair cabinet & closet and figure what where imma put this.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75

That's why I'm glad I have a Garage (so I don't have to look at it).

In my Master Bathroom, I try to only have the stuff in there that I am currently using (like my Daily moisturizers and a few oils), but lately that has changed.

Thank God for plenty of Storage Space or I'd be in tears.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

In my master I bought a shelving unit with a cabinet to put all my products in.  The cabinet helps to hide all the other products so it doesn't look so bad.  

I wish I had gotten a wider one so I could hold more product.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Vonnieluvs08 said:


> *I wish I had gotten a wider one so I could hold more product*.


 
Vonnieluvs08

Spoken like a typical PJ


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

IDareT'sHair

I get it honest, from my momma. 

No really she will go buy more storage units to hold product.


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair & Vonnieluvs08 -  I know, I been lazy about putting it away.  I need to organize my cabinet, closet so I can make room.  That's the problem.  I usually don't have this much all over, but I dunno it's like a bss exploded in here.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Vonnieluvs08 said:


> *I get it honest, from my momma. *
> 
> *No really she will go buy more storage units to hold product.*


 
Vonnieluvs08

That's good you got somebody close to share in your PJ-ism.



Golden75 said:


> *I usually don't have this much all over, but I dunno it's like a bss exploded in here.*


 
Golden75

Sounds like my Garage!.....


----------



## Brownie518

Afternoon, ladies! 

I'm just sittin around with all this family in the house. About to sip on some Jack and Coke .  My Claudie's shipped and I got my Bamboo tea today. I'll have a cup later on


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> Afternoon, ladies!
> 
> I'm just sittin around with all this family in the house. *About to sip on some Jack and Coke* . My Claudie's shipped and I got my Bamboo tea today. I'll have a cup later on


 
Brownie518

I see you over there Ms. B!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

I ended up getting my Christine Gant aka Brown Butter Beauty (8 ounce Herbal Rich Hair Butter). 

It will last a while. I'll use it in the fall.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> Brownie518
> 
> I see you over there Ms. B!



Umm hmmm....



IDareT'sHair said:


> Brownie518
> 
> I ended up getting my Christine Gant aka Brown Butter Beauty (8 ounce Herbal Rich Hair Butter).
> 
> It will last a while. I'll use it in the fall.



I was looking over there last night. I'll get that oil and the butter next time she has a sale. I have way too many oils right now. I have more oils than anything else.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518

You'll love that Oil. It's Excellent. (And pricey). It feels and smells good.

Also the Babbasu DC'er and the Herbal Rich Hair Butter.

I don't think I'll be getting any packages today, but my 2nd HQS and Marie Dean (freebie) should be here Monday.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair

I got my tea and some spices that I had ordered. I've been buying everything under the sun lately. This morning I ordered another watch, some bracelets, earrings, and kitchen stuff. erplexed

My Claudie should be here Wednesday, maybe. I hope that Kyra and IPN ship quick, too.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *I've been buying everything under the sun lately. This morning I ordered another watch, some bracelets, earrings, and kitchen stuff.* erplexed


 
Brownie518

Lawd!  Me Too!

Kyra usually ships fast. 

You know I can't say nuthin' 'bout no durn IPN

Although I was over there drooling at that Tea Shine Pomade stuff.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518

Hair Stuff 

Waiting on:
Carol's Daugther 2nd order
Kyra 2nd order
Kern 'nem missing product*ain't heard a word from*
Marie Dean's Feebie
Christine Gant

Also, Hairitage wanted me to remind errrbody her Mothers Day Sale is still on until tomorrow *MOM15*

ETA:  I did the MT DC'er this a.m.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair

I listed my Waiting Ons last night. No need to revisit that madness!! 

I can add Haute Look, RueLaLa, Nordstrom, and Zappos. 

I hope I like that Kyra's Hemp conditioner. The only cond. I have for cowash/rinse/light DC is Destination Hydration. I'll be getting 2 of those next order.   I do have Claudie's Tropical on the way, though. 

Let me go browse Hairitage. I am almost done with my Soft & Creamy Macadamia.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

I think you'll really love that Hydrating Hemp Conditioner...

I still want to try Destination Hydration and Vanilla Silk at some point.


----------



## Golden75

I'm hoping I get something today, but I don't think imma get anything til Monday either.  Can't wait to get my bamboo tea!


----------



## Brownie518

Golden75 said:


> I'm hoping I get something today, but I don't think imma get anything til Monday either.  Can't wait to get my bamboo tea!



I'm sitting here smelling the box right now.  It smells good! I'm going to take half to work so I can drink a cup while I'm there.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Golden75

G, are you drinking or rinsing with the Bamboo Leaf Tea? Or Both

I bought some Liquid Silica from Vitacost. 

I'll probably do a drinking/rinsing combo tho'.

It's a nice light taste.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

That's what I did.  Took 1/2 to work.

I think Imma make a cup nah.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair

I feel like making a cup myself. Probably need somethin to cut that Jack.....


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> @IDareT'sHair
> 
> I feel like making a cup myself. *Probably need somethin to cut that Jack.....*


 
Brownie518

Girl, now You know that little _Lightweight Tea_ ain't no match for J.D.!


----------



## Shay72

I spent about $200 after saving $50 on cute shirts,light cardigan, and 3 pairs of sandals from this plus size catalog I get all of the time. I ordered the shirts in the smallest size possible bc I'm working on losing weight yet again . Also used my 25% off coupon at Coach to get that beautiful Waverly butterfly e-reader cover. And I'm bout to order that bamboo leaf too . I keep hearing it tastes good and it's good for hair.


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair said:
			
		

> @Golden75
> 
> G, are you drinking or rinsing with the Bamboo Leaf Tea? Or Both
> 
> I bought some Liquid Silica from Vitacost.
> 
> I'll probably do a drinking/rinsing combo tho'.
> 
> It's a nice light taste.



IDareT'sHair & brownie518 - I got 2 boxes, one I will keep at work to drink.  I was mainly going to drink it, maybe make a nice tea rinse too . 

 I was going to get the liquid silca too.  Did you get the concentrate or the regular one?  

B, I didn't think it would be fragrant.  I'm just starting to drink some teas without sweetener.

B & T - how are you ladies going to use the tea? 

And T, how are using the liquid? Add to DC, drink, both?


----------



## Golden75

Shay72 said:
			
		

> I spent about $200 after saving $50 on cute shirts,light cardigan, and 3 pairs of sandals from this plus size catalog I get all of the time. I ordered the shirts in the smallest size possible bc I'm working on losing weight yet again . Also used my 25% off coupon at Coach to get that beautiful Waverly butterfly e-reader cover. And I'm bout to order that bamboo leaf too . I keep hearing it tastes good and it's good for hair.




Shay72 - also said it aide in weightloss,  contains a lil fiber and I think just the over health benefits of the tea are.  So I got for more than just hair purposes.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Golden75

It's completely odorless and tasteless. It taste like Water. Take 1 Tablespoon per day. I'll use this strictly internally.

It taste like nothing. So, I'm happy about that. Imma get it on Autoship too.









IThe Tea I'll add to my Tea Rinses and will "occasionally" drink a cup. I like Strong Tea.


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair - well I may get that too .


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75 said:


> well I may get that too .


 

@Golden75

Yeah. Eidon Liquid Silica

The Weight Loss Factor is a Plus!


----------



## Brownie518

I'm going to drink one cup of the Bamboo a day. It smells like it will taste good to me. SO was just about to snatch one up and I had to pop them knuckles! 

Shay72 - looks like you got down, huh?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *SO was just about to snatch one up and I had to pop them knuckles!*


 
Brownie518

Girl....You So Bad!


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair - Thanks Pusha T .  That's the one I wax gonna get, and I did  paynah! My cart said $52! I forgot I had other stuff, so I removed all that but let in a 16oz aloe Vera gel for $2.65.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> Brownie518
> 
> Girl....You So Bad!


IDareT'sHair

I sure did. 

I really have no business getting any more Hairitage (or anything else, for that matter).


----------



## Golden75

Brownie518 - that's my plan, one cup of tea in the a.m.  Then I'll do liquid silca before bed.  

I'm popping Vivisical,  and rubbing down the scalp with trigga, spritzes with goodies.  If I don't get to APL by the end of this year, imma be :heated:


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

What you gone do when you need them same Fangas to give you a nice Massage.....

You betta' quit poppin' them knuckles!

Golden75

I'm glad you got it.  So we can compare notes!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75

I'm on a Serious Regi too G!

Trigga
Mega-Tek
M/N
Naturelle Grow Growth Oil
Sprout
Joe
Coffee/Tea Rinses
Country Life, Shen Min, Hairomega (not all at the same time, of course)
Liquid Silica 

Anythang I can get my Hands on!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75

Are you getting any Marie Dean?oke:


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> Brownie518
> 
> What you gone do when you need them same Fangas to give you a nice Massage.....
> 
> You betta' quit poppin' them knuckles!


IDareT'sHair

Nah, girl. He enjoys those as much as I do...:eyebrows2


----------



## Shay72

Brownie518
I sure did . I've got a stack of catalogs to go through too. I tend to hold onto them way too long so working on that. 

IDareT'sHair & Golden75
That liquid silica sounds interesting.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72

I'm really glad I bought it. Another Poster posted about it in that MSM, Biotin, Silicia Thread.

It's Great!

Glad you got your Haul On!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *Nah, girl. He enjoys those as much as I do...:eyebrows2*


 
Brownie518

I knew that wasn't gone stop nothin'.


----------



## Brownie518

Shay, I just had to toss out a big stack of catalogs this past week. After flipping through them, of course, and then checking online prices of the things I was interested in.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

I didn't get no H. Hydrations (this time) Or Claudie

Shay72  Are you getting any Hairitage?

I don't need any more of that right now.  I'd like to have more "Jar Of Joe" but I can wait.  I have a Jar.

And I'm waiting on that Khave before I buy more Claudie.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

I keep forgetting I'm also waiting on Shi-Naturals


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair - yeah, imma try to grab a lil MD.  I think I posted what I wanted.  And may peep the Kahve line.  But since I plan to stay twisted/braided, not sure.

So as my momma say I hit the easy button and put all new unopened products in a bin on the top shelf of my closet  done!

Chaka Khan lost a lot weight, quick.  Need to google her and see what I find.

Think imma go to the bss and get a pack of jumbo braiding hair and see if I can work with it.  I want to try braids cuz I think I'll have a better time with washing & dc-ing since me hair will be more entwined in the braid.

I need another bin for my braiding/twisting hair. Dayum I need to open a salon!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75

Lemme go back & find/re-read your MD List again.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75 said:


> I want some MD, so if her sale does run til end of May, I'll hit paynah on a few of those: *Argan cream, sweet milk, rice & seaweed, komum & coffee, vanilla repair.* I won't get them all, but at least 3. I still have samples to use up.


 
Golden75

Got It


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 Shay72

That Hairveda's Red Tea Hair Creme is going to be the Bomb.com  It feels wonderful.

I emailed BJ to ask when the Full-Sizes Gone be Ready to Hit PayNah on.

*no shame*


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair said:
			
		

> Brownie518 Shay72
> 
> That Hairveda's Red Tea Hair Creme is going to be the Bomb.com  It feels wonderful.
> 
> I emailed BJ to ask when the Full-Sizes Gone be Ready to Hit PayNah on.
> 
> *no shame*



IDareT'sHair - imma get the red tea when its ready. Sounds   also want to try the phinishing rinse & revisit whipped ends.  

Just put on my workout gear bout to get it in!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75 said:


> imma get the red tea when its ready. Sounds  also want to try the phinishing rinse & revisit whipped ends.
> 
> *Just put on my workout gear bout to get it in!*


 
Golden75

Gone & Get Busy!


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

Golden75

You inspire me to get back on my workout grind. I was going hard in the beginning of the year then vacay in April derailed all that. I bought two yoga vids with my cc reward points. I've yet to take the plastic off.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My Shi-Naturals Shipped


----------



## bronzebomb

I got her!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

bronzebomb

Gurl...That's all kinds of NICE!

Love IT!  Excellent Choice.


----------



## bronzebomb

IDareT'sHair said:
			
		

> bronzebomb
> 
> Gurl...That's all kinds of NICE!
> 
> Love IT!  Excellent Choice.



Thanks!  I don't actually have her in my hands.  I hit "pay nah".  I didn't feel like driving to DC, and shipping is free!   (parking is not)

I was salty Bee Mine shipping was $8 for 1 item.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

bronzebomb said:
			
		

> I got her!



Me likey! Cute!


----------



## Shay72

IDareT'sHair
No HH. I have plenty for now. I might even have 2 Jars of Joe and I know I have doubles of some of the creamy butters and peach aloe pomade. Let me go back and look at what liquid silica you ordered. Yeah no more Claudie for me until the Khave line debuts. I have some of her proucts in trips & quads.

bronzebomb
 the bag


----------



## Shay72

Okay after thinking that through I will take every single one of my silica pills first before buying the liquid silica. That way by that time there may be some reviews.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72 said:


> Okay after thinking that through *I will take every single one of my silica pills first before buying the liquid silica.* That way by that time there may be some reviews.


 
Shay72

Once you buy that Liquid Silica.  I bet you'll never go back to Pills.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@bronzebomb

I Agree about BM & the Shipping. 

But at some point, You MUST try/buy that Deep Conditioner.​ 
It's all that!

Girl, that Purse. *passes out*


----------



## Brownie518

I just put some Trigger on my scalp.


----------



## bronzebomb

IDareT'sHair - I'll try BM when they have free shipping or, I may order if from Sage.  

Gurl, thanks!  I tried to talk myself out of it. But a friend of mine said..."you still have your TV from 1988, damn you are cheap girl!"  I'm really not cheap, I just don't know what to do with my TV's.  Good Will nor the Salvation ARmy will take them.  How do you throw away a TV that works?

Anyway, I'm getting a pair of Louboutin's next.  I decided to spend a little money on a few things I've been lusting over.  A co-worked passed away and she has 2 small children.  (That kinda freaked me out too!)


----------



## IDareT'sHair

bronzebomb said:


> *Anyway, I'm getting a pair of Louboutin's next. *


 
bronzebomb

............


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

Did you drink that Cup of Tea?  

How is Mr. Daniels?


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair

That tea was really good!! My brothers, my sister, and my mother all had to have a cup, too. I was like  Umm, I guess ya'll can have some. 

Mr. Daniels is doin real good!!! Real, real good!!


----------



## bajandoc86

Hello my ladies! 

I had the most AWESOME hair day EVA! EVA!!!! I don't even wanna comb this ish out. Sigh.

In other news - I hit the gym. Ran on the treadmill for 1/2 hr. At the end of a good run I'm like 'Take that ******! Who your mama NOW!!'


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

My last Black Vanilla Smoothie came today.  So, I'm all smoothie-ed up!


----------



## Golden75

bronzebomb - Now that is a gorgeous bag!  I been wanting a nice black bag, but that right there  Shiiiiidddd if I stop buying hair stuff, I can get that?  NO BUY OFFICIALLY ON!!!

Well Ms. DB did not respond to my email, but I did receive a tracking number from her that my package shipped .  Dat's what I'm talkin bout, no words, just handle your ish 

Vonnieluvs08 - Glad I can motivate you, now get it in!   My motivation is that Get Fit For Summer Thread, and a bunch of us are on My Fitness Pal.


----------



## Golden75

Oh,  I finally put my Trigga in a applicator bottle, and worked it in.  Then applied some coconut oil.  I plan to clarify tomorrow, and will use a sample of Claudies Moisturizing DC.  The hair from the twist I removed felt a little dry.


----------



## Shay72

I need to sit my tail down. I have bought 3 more tops and ain't even bought that tea yet. Let me go get the tea now.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

bronzebomb
Best Buy will recycle tv's up to 32". I took my last 2 there cuz Good will and Salvation Army are stingy on what they accept.

My housemate had a ton of stuff to donate and they only took like 1/2. I didn't know beggers are choosey. When I was a student I would have taken anything that worked and i didn't have to pay for.


----------



## natura87

Cowashed with a new(ish) Suave conditioner, Shea Cashmere...its alright. I applied PBN's MuruMuru Milk as my leave in on soaking wet hair and followed that up with my Darcy's sample of the Naturals Coils Curling Jelly. Finished the sample.


----------



## natura87

I am running through my BASK Silk and Honey Latte, I have about a little over half of a bottle left and I've got one in transit.


----------



## Minty

Hey chicas - I'm back. Can't believe I've gone almost a year without a relaxer.


----------



## Golden75

Flip flopping on my DC, but I think imma crack open Claudie Avocado.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Good morning Divas. I just came on to wish all the moms of U1B1 a Happy Mother's Day. Have a blessed day ladies


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Happy Mother's Day to all the U1B1 Moms, Daughters, Sisters, Aunts, etc....all of us that make a difference in the lives of others!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Just rubbed some Naturelle Grow's Growth Oil on my Scalp. 

Nothing much going on right now.

Waiting on my invoice from Brown Beauty (Christine Gant). 

Yesterday, I used up a leave-in, an HV Phinising rinse, MD Calendua & Chamomile and a small sample of Njoi's Oil.

I decided to stay with HV Phinising for a minute longer before switching over to something else.


----------



## bajandoc86

Happy Mothers' Day to all you U1B1 Mothers!  Hope you guys have an awesome day!


----------



## Ltown

Happy Mothers Day, to mommies and aunties!


----------



## Ltown

Hey ladies!  ain't nothing happening with me and hair so i haven't posted anything.
Today i prepoo with chicoro recipe of aloevera and wg, co wash with jc shea, aloevera rinse, the dc with sd shea.  i refrig all dc that i won't get to for a while which include: jasmine, naturelle, new sd mocha.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ltown

I have most of mine in the Fridge too (especially those that I _'deem'_ as questionable).


----------



## destine2grow

Happy Mothers Day! 

I am sick. I thought I would be better by today but I'm not.

I am cooking, ordering from Kyra and back to bed.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

destine2grow

Awww!  I hope you feel better destine.


----------



## Shay72

Happy Mother's Day!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72

Gurl, I want that HV Red Tea Butter/Creme


----------



## Shay72

IDareT'sHair
How are you using the HV Red Tea Butter/Creme?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Shay72

Just rubbing it throughout. It has a slightly wet/pudding-y consistency.

Definitely more of a moisturizing "creme" than a "butter"


----------



## Golden75

I like the Claudies gel, after my wash I applied some & those frizzies took a seat!  It's playing nice with Tiiva Green tea moisturizer, no flakes. I have baby powder scent.  I like it, but it does linger, but I don't mind .  Will grab a couple next time I order 

Used Claudies avocado intense, and my heat cap.  Haven't pampered my hair in awhile.  Definitely going be sure I do this every week.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75

So when are you planning to put your Braids/Twists back in?


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair said:
			
		

> Golden75
> 
> So when are you planning to put your Braids/Twists back in?



IDareT'sHair - I still have them in, I just took one out.  I plan to take them all out end of june for a week, then back in they go.  I plan to go braids this time.  I think they hold up better than twists for washing and dc.

I was gonna get a wig, but I'm too picky, so I'll just keep it braided/twisted.


----------



## beautyaddict1913

Happy Mother's Day/Happy Sunday ladies! I started on my hair last night and I'm not even finished smh. I did an HOT with Trigger, detangled with Claudies tea rinse and Curls coconut sublime, clarified with yes to carrots and followed up with Shea moisture retention poo (used it up, staple so i need to repurchase), and I did an overnight DC with MHC papaya. The papaya is still in my hair since I have been postponing steaming all day. I will rinse and leave in Darcy's transitioning creme and HV green tea creme. Will probably try a braid out. I just need something new!
I am also planning to step my game up with growth aides. I have been trying to use up this Claudies elixir for years! This week I need to get to it!


----------



## Shay72

beautyaddict1913 said:


> I am also planning to step my game up with growth aides. I have been trying to use up this Claudies elixir for years! This week I need to get to it!


We are -->here<-- . That is what I love about being on this board. I never thought about doing growth aid soaks until @Brownie518. In my mind you just put on your scalp. I will be incorporating that into my reggie. Shoot I think I have 1-2 elixirs.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

beautyaddict1913 Shay72

Yeah, I'm on my game too.

Right now I'm doing:

Mega-Tek
Trigger Growth Elixir
Naturelle Grow Growth Oil
Liquid Silica
Hair Vitamins
M/N
Rinses
etc.......


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

Happy Mother's Day Ladies.

At work now. Went to brunch this morning with the fam. Wore a braid out. It came out really nice and defined. Gotta figure out how to keep it moisturized without losing the definition and rebraiding.

Thinking about a couple flexi 8s because of the free shipping and one broke.


----------



## divachyk

Hope you ladies had a great Mother's Day!


----------



## natura87

Hey ladies and lurkers. Hope everyone has had a great day today, my day has been pretty sucky but ehh.

I have an interview tomorrow so I am twisting my hair with my BASK condensed custard(Lemon Beignet). Still waiting on my package from BASK.


----------



## beautyaddict1913

Shay72 how do you do a growth aide soak - sounds interesting, I missed Brownie's posts about it!
Vonnieluvs08 what products do you use for your braid outs and about how many braids do u do?


----------



## Golden75

beautyaddict1913 said:
			
		

> Shay72 how do you do a growth aide soak - sounds interesting, I missed Brownie's posts about it!
> Vonnieluvs08 what products do you use for your braid outs and about how many braids do u do?



I was gonna ask the same question, how do u do soaks? Is hair & scalp or just I good amount on scalp only?


----------



## natura87

I dont do growth aides, I probably should though.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@beautyaddict1913 @Golden75

I think she applies it and let it sit all day or most of the day and then she shampoos out?

I think she may apply it all over & baggy. Let it sit all day and then finish up.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @beautyaddict1913 @Golden75
> 
> I think she applies it and let it sit all day or most of the day and then she shampoos out?
> 
> I think she may apply it all over & baggy. Let it sit all day and then finish up.



Hey, ladies!! Happy Mother's Day to all!!! 

IDareT'sHair

Yeah, thats basically what I do, apply Trigger all over and let it sit,like a prepoo or baggy type thing.  I usually let it sit all day or overnight, before my wash.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

Evening Lady B!

Hope you had a nice day today!


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair & Brownie517 - thanks, so hair and scalp, got it! 

 I applied a lot of trigga last nite,   I smelt it all nite  

I am really diggin this gel.  The real test will be how well it holds thru the day tomorrow.  Had a scarf on all day, but the frizzies were still sitting when I took it off.

 I may be able to throw in a co-wash during the week now.  Shoot I'd pay full price for this stuff .  Imma see if she can put this in a bigger jar.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> Evening Lady B!
> 
> Hope you had a nice day today!


IDareT'sHair

Hey!! I slept all day, got up to watch NBA playoffs, and then came to work. erplexed
Good day, though.


----------



## Golden75

I almost hit paynah on the HSN special on CDBV.  But I'm thinking it may come back 'round again.  Hopefully I don't get the spirit tomorrow 

I am proud that I walked into DSW, returned my shoes, and hot tailed it outta there!

My tea should be here tomorrow .


----------



## Brownie518

I finished up an MD Vanilla Repair, Claudie's Tea Spritz, and Shi Naturals Tea Rinse recently. I have 2 more of Claudie's Tea and some Shi Naturals is on the way. I'll get more MD this week. 
I should finish up another Black Vanilla Smoothie this week, and maybe a Claudie's Normalizing. I need that in a 16oz


----------



## Golden75

Morning ladies!

  I asked Ms. Claudie if she gonna make this gel in a larger size, and a suggestion on the packaging.  The jar and tall & thin vs short & wide, so when you scraping that last bit out, it could be cumbersome, for me ,  This gel is the good.gov - official :lachen.  My hair is soft and moistized, and holding it down!

I also asked about the Kahve.


----------



## Golden75

Almost bought Deva Curl No Poo, but opted for nail polish instead .  Pretty colors hypnotize me :eye:

Tonight will be Trigga nite 

Where is Eisani   Hope everythings ok.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *Hey!! I slept all day*, got up to watch NBA playoffs, and then came to work. erplexed
> Good day, though.


 

Brownie518

  

Yeah....You & Mr. Daniels had a lil thang goin' on Saturday.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75 said:


> *Where is* @Eisani  Hope everythings ok.


 

Golden75

Yeah....I've been wondering the same thing.......


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Evenin' Lovelies!

My 2nd HQS Order came today and my Shi-Naturals!  YAY!


----------



## Ltown

natura87 said:


> Hey ladies and lurkers. Hope everyone has had a great day today, my day has been pretty sucky but ehh.
> 
> I have an interview tomorrow so I am twisting my hair with my BASK condensed custard(Lemon Beignet). Still waiting on my package from BASK.



natura87, Good Luck, and go get that job!

Hello ladies!  glooming weatther, makes it a bun hair day


----------



## Golden75

ltown  - yeah this weather makes me  and want to


----------



## Golden75

Oh, my DB replacement should be delivered today as well as the bamboo tea.  

 starting to get nervous cuz after 2 more deliveries  no more buying for me  

Dang, I forgot Memorial Day is coming, I wanted MD, but I may hold out til July 4, since I have my samples, and some that I was gifted :blowkiss:.  I'm sure errrybody gon' be doin' something for the 4th


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75

I may get some SSI 4th of July (if there is a Sale). 

I'd like BJ to get on that Red Tea Creme/Full Size Jar.

Not sure what else I'd get.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My 2nd order of Hydroquench Systems came today.  Everything looks & smells good.

I love the Jars and I love the fact that she offers 16 ounce products.  

_*i might make another cart*_


----------



## chebaby

chello ladies
i shampooed today. twice my hair feels so gunky but i dont have any clarifying shampoos. i might call sage tomorrow and see if they still have the terressentials mud wash cause i dont feel like mixing no bentonite clay.
then i conditioned and finger detangled with AO gpb. one more use left it feels good to be using stuff up
then i used giovanni direct leave in and put my hair back in a banana clip.

imma wear my hair like this, in a puff and a bun all week so i can stick to not washing it until sunday.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> My 2nd order of Hydroquench Systems came today. Everything looks & smells good.
> 
> I love the Jars and I love the fact that she offers 16 ounce products.
> 
> _*i might make another cart*_


 have you seen this company?

http://reveessentials.com/available-products/
there are a few reviews on youtube including one from ellepixie

i want the leave in.


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Golden75
> 
> I may get some SSI 4th of July (if there is a Sale).
> 
> I'd like BJ to get on that Red Tea Creme/Full Size Jar.
> 
> Not sure what else I'd get.


 
IDareT'sHair - Yeah, I want some SSI Pumpkin Defrizzer.  I hope to use some stuff up to justify the purchase  and I did say HV too.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75 said:


> *Yeah, I want some SSI Pumpkin Defrizzer.*


 
I like DB's Pumpkin Seed Elixir.  It's the bizness!  

I haven't tried SSI's Defrizzer.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *have you seen this company?*
> 
> http://reveessentials.com/available-products/
> there are a few reviews on youtube including one from ellepixie
> 
> i want the leave in.


 
@chebaby

I have not. HQS (hopefully) will be my only new company of 2012.

Notice I said: _hopefully _

I don't want to pick up any more new vendors.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> I have not. HQS (*hopefully) will be my only new company of 2012.*
> 
> Notice I said: _hopefully _
> 
> I don't want to pick up any more new vendors.


 how long we been saying this?

you know you want some reve


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> chello ladies
> i shampooed today. twice my hair feels so gunky* but i dont have any clarifying shampoos.*


 

chebaby

I wish I'd known this, I coulda' sent you something.erplexed


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *you know you want some reve*


 
chebaby

I know it really 'shouldn't' BUT....the whole _Hair & Body_ thing kinda creeps me out.

Please either be for Hair or for Bodyerplexed  

It, nor the site, interested me much. _*today*_


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> I wish I'd known this, I coulda' sent you something.erplexed


 im surprised you would have some to spare cause i know you dont shampoo often. 
all i have is the elucence shampoo and the cd black vanilla. they are both moisturizing.
im all out of my cd rosemary mint


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> I know it really 'shouldn't' BUT....*the whole Hair & Body thing kinda creeps me out.*
> 
> Please either be for Hair or for Bodyerplexed
> 
> It, nor the site, interested me much. _*today*_


 that is so funny.

i just like her prices. very much
but you are right, the site leaves a lot to be desired.


----------



## Brownie518

Hey, ya'll!!
I'm sitting here waiting for this storm to pass so I can head to work. I have a 5 hour meeting at 12.30 tonight!  Folks are gonna be knocked in there. The guy doing the presentations has a voice like the teacher in Ferris Beuller erplexed

Anyway, my Claudie and b.a.s.k. came today. I got both body custards, whipped and thick. That Lemon Beignet.... My goodness!!!! I also got that sample of the Apricot Colada body oil. I'll be getting that when she has regular sizes, along with the sorbet. 

Alright, let me get outta here. Yesterday, there was a guy getting ready to jump off the bridge I have to cross. They were able to talk him back over the railing, fortunately. I almost drove off the bridge when I saw him on the other side of that railing!!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *im surprised you would have some to spare cause i know you dont shampoo often.*


 


chebaby said:


> that is so funny.
> 
> i just like her prices. very much
> *but you are right, the site leaves a lot to be desired.*


 
chebaby

Yeah, you know how 'we' do...  I have several.  

Girl, I didn't know what I was lookin' at. 

That site is definitely "No Non-Sense" 

Chile...The Site is Stripped down to the _Bare Bones._ 

Maybe I need to watch some YT Videos.


----------



## Brownie518

chebaby

How is that CD Rosemary and Mint shampoo?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

Hey Lady B! 

You be careful...& keep your eyes on the Road!

I woulda' freaked too!


----------



## Shay72

chebaby said:


> have you seen this company?
> 
> http://reveessentials.com/available-products/
> there are a few reviews on youtube including one from ellepixie
> 
> i want the leave in.


I just ordered some hair/body products from them yesterday . I plan to use them for my body. I got some body wash, body scrub, body moisturizing creme, and body butter. IDareT'sHair I do get what you're saying though. That body/hair moisturizer I could not see using on my skin bc of some of the ingredients.



Brownie518 said:


> Hey, ya'll!!
> I'm sitting here waiting for this storm to pass so I can head to work. I have a 5 hour meeting at 12.30 tonight!  Folks are gonna be knocked in there. The guy doing the presentations has a voice like the teacher in Ferris Beuller erplexed
> 
> Anyway, my Claudie and b.a.s.k. came today. I got both body custards, whipped and thick. That Lemon Beignet.... My goodness!!!! I also got that sample of the *Apricot Colada body oil*. I'll be getting that when she has regular sizes, along with the sorbet.
> 
> Alright, let me get outta here. Yesterday, there was a guy getting ready to jump off the bridge I have to cross. They were able to talk him back over the railing, fortunately. I almost drove off the bridge when I saw him on the other side of that railing!!!


Missed that one . My BASK is here. I hope to pick it up from the office on the way to work tomorrow.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> Brownie518
> 
> Hey Lady B!
> 
> You be careful...& keep your eyes on the Road!
> 
> I woulda' freaked too!



IDareT'sHair

Hey, T!!! 
Girl, when I drove past and saw him, I was like . 

And when I saw it was a brutha...I was surprised, to say the least.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> Hey, T!!!
> Girl, when I drove past and saw him, I was like .
> 
> *And when I saw it was a brutha...I was surprised, to say the least*.


 
Brownie518

He mighta' been hangin' out with Mr. Daniels and Mr. Blunt.


----------



## Brownie518

Shay72 said:


> I just ordered some hair/body products from them yesterday . I plan to use them for my body. I got some body wash, body scrub, body moisturizing creme, and body butter. I do get what you're saying though. That body/hair moisturizer I could not see using on my skin bc of some of the ingredients.
> 
> 
> Missed that one . My BASK is here. I hope to pick it up from the office on the way to work tomorrow.



Shay72

 @ you already on that Reve!! 

That Apricot Colada wasn't listed, I think it's the sample she's giving everyone right now. It smells good!!  You should have one in your box, I'm sure. 

Alright, ladies. Talk to ya'll later!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72

Lemme go look at some YT Videos on this stuff.

_*cough*_ I want Hydroquench to be my last new vendor of 2012

Brownie518

My Shi Creamy Leave-Ins are here.  It smells so good.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair

That was some fast shipping on that Shi. I didn't get my ship notice yet. I guess my Teas are steepin...

My Kyra did ship, though.


----------



## natura87

Helllo, ladies. Interview went well, there is a followup on Thursday.

I got my BASK...I dont like the Mint Marshmallow scent, I usually like BASK scents but this one is a dud. The condensed custard holds my twists nicely.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@natura87

That's good news Natura! A 2nd interview is always a good sign!

ETA:  I'm sorry but Mint Marshmallow sounds Stanky anyway


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Yeah, you know how 'we' do... I have several.
> 
> Girl, I didn't know what I was lookin' at.
> 
> That site is definitely "No Non-Sense"
> 
> Chile...The Site is Stripped down to the _Bare Bones._
> 
> Maybe I need to watch some YT Videos.


yea the site is crazy. but i see some good ingredients

the YT videos are saying some good stuff about it.



Brownie518 said:


> @chebaby
> 
> How is that CD Rosemary and Mint shampoo?


 i like it BUT i had to learn to like it because it will strip your hair. but sometimes i like that. i would shampoo with it and it will take everything off your hair and scalp. then i can turn around and condition on squeaky clean hair right now i need that lol.
but dont use it if you dont have buid up because it will strip it down to nothing lmao. the first time i used it i talked about it like a dog cause i wasnt expecting that


----------



## chebaby

Brownie518 said:


> Hey, ya'll!!
> I'm sitting here waiting for this storm to pass so I can head to work. I have a 5 hour meeting at 12.30 tonight!  Folks are gonna be knocked in there. The guy doing the presentations has a voice like the teacher in Ferris Beuller erplexed
> 
> Anyway, my Claudie and b.a.s.k. came today. I got both body custards, whipped and thick. That Lemon Beignet.... My goodness!!!! I also got that sample of the Apricot Colada body oil. I'll be getting that when she has regular sizes, along with the sorbet.
> 
> Alright, let me get outta here. Yesterday, there was a guy getting ready to jump off the bridge I have to cross. They were able to talk him back over the railing, fortunately. I almost drove off the bridge when I saw him on the other side of that railing!!!


 did you say a five hour meeting
see this is why i dont want to be a grown up


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

I just watched a couple. Now I have to go look at that durn site again.

Some of them folks get on my last nerve _*cough*_ so I had to skip them and look at some others.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

I just eye-balled that site again....Imma pass.  

If I try anything "new" it will be b.a.s.k.  I still haven't tried/bought that. 

Or Silk Dreams.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> *He mighta' been hangin' out with Mr. Daniels and Mr. Blunt*.


 

Brownie518

^^^^^^^^


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> I just watched a couple. Now I have to go look at that durn site again.
> 
> Some of them folks get on my last nerve _*cough*_ so I had to skip them and look at some others.


 i be skipping people too. and im almost sure i know who you are talking about


IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> I just eye-balled that site again....Imma pass.
> 
> If I try anything "new" it will be b.a.s.k. I still haven't tried/bought that.
> 
> Or Silk Dreams.


 yea try bask silk and honey latte and that java bean balm
im over silk dreams already. not that the products are bad but the excitement is gone


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> i be skipping people too. and im almost sure i know who you are talking about
> 
> yea try bask silk and honey latte and that java bean balm
> *im over silk dreams already. not that the products are bad but the excitement is gone*


 
chebaby

And You were a Cheerleader

Maybe if b.a.s.k. has a 4th of July Sale, I'll try those.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby Brownie518

Ya'll killin' some Curl's Daughter 'nem.

Which one of ya'll have the Chocolat? 

Hmp. I know Ya'll got it.


----------



## natura87

IDareT'sHair said:


> @natura87
> 
> That's good news Natura! A 2nd interview is always a good sign!
> 
> ETA:  I'm sorry but Mint Marshmallow sounds Stanky anyway



Thanks!!! I'm hoping so too!!!

I thought the Mint Marshmallow would be awesome...I feel like I was lied to.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> And You were a Cheerleader
> 
> Maybe if b.a.s.k. has a 4th of July Sale, I'll try those.


i was wasnt i?  shooooottttt everything smelled so nice i was on cloud nine lmao.
i still love the PRE. that stuff is amazing. 
ill be using the wheat germ conditioner too to co wash with since i am almost done with some other stuff so i will be able to see if i like that since ive only used it once.
i will go back to using the deep conditioners this summer. along with jasmines that hibiscus and A&S is calling my name.



IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby @Brownie518
> 
> Ya'll killin' some Curl's Daughter 'nem.
> 
> Which one of ya'll have the Chocolat?
> 
> Hmp. I know Ya'll got it.


 i got the chocolat conditioner and smoothing lotion or whatever its called.
the conditioner is the bomb so much so that i want to try the shampoo but ill wait on that.
the monoi line is actually good too i was pretty surprised


----------



## chebaby

natura87 said:


> Thanks!!! I'm hoping so too!!!
> 
> I thought the Mint Marshmallow would be awesome...*I feel like I was lied to.*


 i dont know why this cracked me up lmao.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

natura87 said:


> Thanks!!! I'm hoping so too!!!
> 
> *I thought the Mint Marshmallow would be awesome...I feel like I was lied to.*


 
natura87  Natura, it's sounds Stanky to Me! I think you got the Job



chebaby said:


> i got the chocolat conditioner and smoothing lotion or whatever its called.
> the conditioner is the bomb so much so that i want to try the shampoo but ill wait on that.
> *the monoi line is actually good too i was pretty surprised*


 
chebaby  This sounds Stanky too! Brownie518 likes the Monoi too.

Speaking of Stanky...Have you tried the Stanky LegBB yet?  

Reason I ask, is because I just called them.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I want to do my Hair tomorrow, but I might try & wait until Wednesday.erplexed


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @natura87 Natura, it's sounds Stanky to Me! I think you got the Job
> 
> 
> 
> @chebaby This sounds Stanky too! @Brownie518 likes the Monoi too.
> 
> Speaking of Stanky...Have you tried the Stanky LegBB yet?
> 
> Reason I ask, is because I just called them.


 ir smells like coconut if i remember correctly. not your regular coconut though, but sexy coconut and its a light smell compared to what she usually does. somebody must have told her to tone it down lmao.

nope i havent tried it yet but i need to because its melting all over my other stuff. leaking out the jar and what not and it STANKS.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> I want to do my Hair tomorrow, but I might try & wait until Wednesday.erplexed


what you gonna be doing to your hair and what are you using?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *ir smells like coconut if i remember correctly. not your regular coconut though, but sexy coconut and its a light smell compared to what she usually does. somebody must have told her to tone it down lmao.*
> 
> *nope i havent tried it yet but i need to because its melting all over my other stuff. leaking out the jar and what not and it STANKS.*


 
@chebaby

I was 'leery' about buyin/tryin' that Monoi, because I thought it was gone smell Gardenia-like. I'm surprised it smells Sexy-Nutty.

When I talked to KBB CS, she asked me if I had tried the Regular Sized Jar yet? I was like, "I ain't tryna' nothin' until I get the rest of my stuff."

I hate 'leaky'/greasy stuff. I'm glad it's only 4 ounces.



chebaby said:


> what you gonna be doing to your hair and what are you using?


 
More than likely Claudie Fortifying and Steaming with Marie Dean.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Hey divas I saw on FB that all their new growth aid was sold out and they will restock soon


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair said:
			
		

> I like DB's Pumpkin Seed Elixir.  It's the bizness!
> 
> I haven't tried SSI's Defrizzer.



IDareT'sHair - I want that too.  I may skip the SSI and get from Sage, along with some other things


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> Hey divas I saw on FB that all their new growth aid was sold out and they will restock soon


 
curlyhersheygirl

Who are you talmbout Ms. Curly?  KBB?


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> I was 'leery' about buyin/tryin' that Monoi, because I thought it was gone smell Gardenia-like. I'm surprised it smells Sexy-Nutty.
> 
> When I talked to KBB CS, she asked me if I had tried the Regular Sized Jar yet? I was like, "I ain't tryna' nothin' until I get the rest of my stuff."
> 
> I hate 'leaky'/greasy stuff. I'm glad it's only 4 ounces.
> 
> 
> 
> More than likely Claudie Fortifying and Steaming with Marie Dean.


 kbb is a mess lmao. asking you if you tried it i woulda been like does it matter

yea girl it seems really greasy and oily. err time i touch the jar its oil all over my hands.


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair said:
			
		

> chebaby
> 
> I know it really 'shouldn't' BUT....the whole Hair & Body thing kinda creeps me out.
> 
> Please either be for Hair or for Bodyerplexed
> 
> It, nor the site, interested me much.  *today*



IDareT'sHair - hair & body weirds me out too :crazy:.  I gotta pick one.  The only thing I recently became ok with using interchangeably are oils. 

And I need pitchas to purchase, I didn't see any on Reve site.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> kbb is a mess lmao. asking you if you tried it i woulda been like does it matter
> 
> *yea girl it seems really greasy and oily. err time i touch the jar its oil all over my hands.*


 
chebaby

It sounds/looks exactly like "It's Perfectly Natural's" Pre-Poo Treatment.

Yeah, Gurl that took Sheer Raw Nerve to ask me some Mess like that...

Nah, I done called them 3 times and sent about 3 emails, next time I'm askin' for Kern.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75 said:


> *- hair & body weirds me out too :crazy:. I gotta pick one. The only thing I recently became ok with using interchangeably are oils. *
> 
> *And I need pitchas to purchase, I didn't see any on Reve site.*


 
Golden75

G...that Site was Wrong on so many Levels.


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair - So KBB us flaking on a free sample? Wow!

Got my tea & DB.  Big difference in texture.  No more hair goodies expected .


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75

Yeah Girl, I still don't have it.erplexed


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> It sounds/looks exactly like "It's Perfectly Natural's" Pre-Poo Treatment.
> 
> Yeah, Gurl that took Sheer Raw Nerve to ask me some Mess like that...
> 
> Nah, I done called them 3 times and sent about 3 emails, next time I'm askin' for Kern.


 they should refund you for your full order. even though you got some stuff they are taking their time giving you what they owe you so they should refund you.


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair said:
			
		

> Golden75
> 
> Yeah Girl, I still don't have it.erplexed



IDareT'sHair - That's a turnoff.  How they gonna be stank about a free product, they offer? You ain't ask for it, it was their promo.  That really leaves a bad taste in my mouth.   

 I bet she would've made us return product first, before sending a replacement if the texture was off vs DB that said here ya go, keep the old one, sorry for the trouble.  

Haylllll  KBB prob would said  handmade products beez like that sometimes *kanye shrug*


----------



## Raspberry

My Claudie's came today . It was a little slow to ship but Claudie responded immediately when I asked about it and threw in a little extra, that works for me .


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *they should refund you for your full order.* even though you got some stuff they are taking their time giving you what *they owe you so they should refund you.*


 
chebaby

Chile....Now You know that Ain't Gone Happen......


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75 said:


> That's a turnoff. How they gonna be stank about a free product, they offer? You ain't ask for it, it was their promo. That really leaves a bad taste in my mouth.
> 
> *I bet she would've made us return product first, before sending a replacement if the texture was off vs DB that said here ya go, keep the old one, sorry for the trouble. *
> 
> *Haylllll KBB prob would said  handmade products beez like that sometimes *kanye shrug**


 
@Golden75

Yep.

All of that (bolded). You Already Know.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Raspberry said:


> My Claudie's came today . It was a little slow to ship but Claudie responded immediately when I asked about it and threw in a little extra, that works for me .


 
Ms. Claudie is good people.  And She Always takes good care of her Customers.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75

I got an email from KBB (apologizing again) and assuring me, things will be shipped out tomorrow, although I was told it shipped out like 10 days ago on 05/04.erplexed


----------



## divachyk

Good Evening Ladies, hope you all are doing good. I hope @Eisani is ok too -- we miss you, E!

I worked out today. It was long overdue.  Now I'm under the steamer trying to get this hair in check. It's been acting up a bit lately. Been experiencing some breakage and I needs for this mess to stop!


----------



## Raspberry

IDareT'sHair said:


> Ms. Claudie is good people.  And She Always takes good care of her Customers.


Good to know.. That makes all the difference too, you can get over stuff quick if the vendor just makes an effort to acknowledge your issue


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Raspberry said:


> Good to know.. That makes all the difference too, you can get over stuff quick if the vendor just makes an effort to acknowledge your issue


 
Yep. Customer Service is very important to Her.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

divachyk said:


> *I hope* @Eisani *is ok too* -- we miss you, E!


 
divachyk  Yeah, Me Too?erplexed


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair Sorry I was talking about komaza


----------



## Brownie518

chebaby said:


> did you say a five hour meeting
> see this is why i dont want to be a grown up



chebaby

Girl, my manager already told me to sit next to this one lady who has been written up for sleeping. We start at 6.30 and ole girl will be laid out by 7.10 sometimes. 

And thanks for that review of the Rosemary Mint....erplexed



IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> ^^^^^^^^


IDareT'sHair


----------



## Brownie518

I love that CD Mimosa Hair Honey. It makes my hair feel so light and silky and gives nice sheen. 

This week, I'm going to cover my head and go under the dryer with a plastic cap with it on. I think that will be nice.


----------



## Brownie518

chebaby said:


> i got the chocolat conditioner and smoothing lotion or whatever its called.
> the conditioner is the bomb so much so that i want to try the shampoo but ill wait on that.
> the monoi line is actually good too i was pretty surprised



That Chocolat conditioner is the bomb!  So is the Monoi! My hair felt like some damn silk when I rinsed that joint!!  She needs to get up on some 16 ouncers, stat!



natura87 said:


> Thanks!!! I'm hoping so too!!!
> 
> I thought the Mint Marshmallow would be awesome...*I feel like I was lied to.*



The bolded made me chuckle, too, che!!!  
But Mint marshmallow doesn't sound appealing to me, either. I'm going to get the Custards in Pineapple Ginger next.


----------



## natura87

Brownie518 said:


> That Chocolat conditioner is the bomb!  So is the Monoi! My hair felt like some damn silk when I rinsed that joint!!  She needs to get up on some 16 ouncers, stat!
> 
> 
> 
> The bolded made me chuckle, too, che!!!
> But Mint marshmallow doesn't sound appealing to me, either. I'm going to get the Custards in Pineapple Ginger next.



The Pineapple Ginger and Southern Tea are amazing. It smells good enough to eat.


----------



## beautyaddict1913

Hello ladies just checking in for the night before I go to bed. Came home from bootcamp tonight and cleansed with Claudies cleanser and lately I've been putting conditioner in my hair and sleeping with a baggy and waking up and rinsing and doing a wash and go pony. It is working for me lol. It's boring but simple. I will start back using my Claudies elixir tomoro. I'm not looking forward to the amount of time that it takes to work through my entire head smh.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

Hey ladies. On the overnight shift catching up on the goings on. My Kyra's should ship today and i missed the flexi 8 sale. 



			
				beautyaddict1913 said:
			
		

> Shay72 how do you do a growth aide soak - sounds interesting, I missed Brownie's posts about it!
> Vonnieluvs08 what products do you use for your braid outs and about how many braids do u do?



This time I used SSI curly souffle and mango butter with SSI creamy leave-in. I usually so them the same way I do twistouts-leave in, moisturizer with hold, and a butter to seal.

When I first started braid outs I was doing lots of small ones and it would take like 3 hours. Now I do like 15 and it takes like an hour. And only 15-20min to take out. 

I didn't get great second day hair because of me sweating in my sleep and the humidity. I just pulled it all back with a cute clasp. I will cowash and probably do twists. Will use the same products and see what happens.


----------



## divachyk

Good Morning Ladies -- hope you're having a hair banging day!!


----------



## SimJam

Hay ladies just checking in

trimmed abt 0.25 inch from my hair last night. Feels much better, bush ends gone and hopefully the last of the split ends.

saw the Avengers last night it was alright ... prefer the XMen


----------



## natura87

Hey ladies.  Wearing my hair in a back puff with some twistd bangs in the front. I may stick to this style or a while.  The twists I did on Monday are still holding up.


----------



## Golden75

I am soooo tired.  I need to start getting in the bed early again.  My dog keeps waking up at 4am, squeeking his toy, and chewing on everything.  I need to figure something out 

I almost hit paynah on CD Black Vanilla - I should just do it, since I been messin' wit it erryday 

Hairveda - BJ site does not load well at work.  I guess that's good.

Claudie - Just cause so far I like everything I have tried.

I dunno I just want to buuuuyyyyyy suuuuummmmthhhinnnggggg!  This is sooooo   I must fight the feeling.  But the CDBV is a good deal, $25 for 16oz, when 8oz is $20


----------



## chebaby

chello ladies
hair is in a puff today. thats it, nothing going on.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Hey ladies I used up CJ's smoothing lotion ( have backups), SSI avocado (have backups) and Fluertzy's nurturing oil ( no backups not repurchasing from this vendor).


----------



## SimJam

I got my turltes (Gregor and Zuzka) today  they are soooo cute

Have them on my desk at work in a little oasis and Zuzka has been trying to escape since I got her .... swan dived into my files about 10 times so far..... 11 times now. Took them out of the terrarium because I think the a/c in the office made the water too cold, they didnt look happy at all.

anyhoo Im so over my hair feel like I would put in cornrow extensions but the 2 times I did it before my edges didnt fare well. Just need to put my hair away and forget it ... ugggg


----------



## bronzebomb

Golden75 said:
			
		

> I am soooo tired.  I need to start getting in the bed early again.  My dog keeps waking up at 4am, squeeking his toy, and chewing on everything.  I need to figure something out
> 
> I almost hit paynah on CD Black Vanilla - I should just do it, since I been messin' wit it erryday
> 
> Hairveda - BJ site does not load well at work.  I guess that's good.
> 
> Claudie - Just cause so far I like everything I have tried.
> 
> I dunno I just want to buuuuyyyyyy suuuuummmmthhhinnnggggg!  This is sooooo   I must fight the feeling.  But the CDBV is a good deal, $25 for 16oz, when 8oz is $20



I am purchasing an iPad and  another hand bag (There are 3 that I want by year end.)Don't hit pay nah! 

I'm
A CD member, so free shipping & 10% off applies


----------



## Golden75

bronzebomb - thanks. It seems u were focused and are getting some lovely things.  I want to get the iPad 3 for my bday in Oct.  

Imma stay strong and in my stash, and get my focus back.

I busted out Pura cupucau butter, now that it's soft.  Nice butter!


----------



## chebaby

kbb got another hair product out


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Evening Lovely Ladies!

@chebaby Don't mention no durn KBB to me right nah!...

OT: My Marie Dean (Win) Came today and it was wrapped up so beautifully in a Gift Box and a big beautiful Bow I hated to un-wrap it.

I got everything in Roobis Tea and it smells delish!

@curlyhersheygirl Why you ain't buyin' no more Fluertzy Curly?

I looked at my DC the other day. I should add her to my list of non-responsive vendors. 

She was another one, IMO that could use some CS "training"


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> Evening Lovely Ladies!
> 
> @chebaby Don't mention no durn KBB to me right nah!...
> 
> OT: My Marie Dean (Win) Came today and it was wrapped up so beautifully in a Gift Box and a big beautiful Bow I hated to un-wrap it.
> 
> I got everything in Roobis Tea and it smells delish!
> 
> @curlyhersheygirl Why you ain't buyin' no more Fluertzy Curly?
> 
> I looked at my DC the other day. I should add her to my list of non-responsive vendors.
> 
> She was another one, IMO that could use some CS "training"


 my bad
but she sent me an email so you know i had to look.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *my bad*
> *but she sent me an email *so you know i had to look.


 
chebaby

Hmp. 

They sent me one too sayin' I should be getting a Automated Fed-Ex Tracking # ---- Where it At?erplexed

You buying anythang tonight?  I want to.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75 said:


> *Imma stay strong and in my stash, and get my focus back.*
> 
> I busted out Pura cupucau butter, now that it's soft. Nice butter!


 
Golden75

I need to too G!  But I know I won't.

And I got some 'Guud' stuff out there too.


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair - imma at least try to make til end of the month, and decide if I'll partake in the Memorial Day sales.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75

I think I may _partake_ in one last HQS purchase:

2 16 ounce Cleansing Conditioners
1 12 ounce Greasless Moisture

And then I'll wait on MD!  

She did me right with that Mother's Day Give Away!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75

I 'should' actually wait to see if BJ gone do a little Memorial Day Sale.


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair said:
			
		

> Golden75
> 
> I 'should' actually wait to see if BJ gone do a little Memorial Day Sale.



IDareT'sHair - her site always acts a HAM when I go on.  Imma wait for her good sales and revisit the strinillah, whipped ends, and try the phinishing rinse, and amala cream - but amala always seems to be sold out.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75

That new HV site is hard to Nagivate through.

I usually strictly use HV to cowash with in the Summa' because it's all so nice & light and refreshing.

I use:
HV to Cowash
Jasmine to DC
HTN for my Daily Regi

I think I may do the same this Summer.

I may hafta' work HQS into the mix, because their stuff is also a light/summa' scent.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75 

natura87 always says HV's site does her dirty, but I never have a problem with it.

BJ takes mah check and has my PayPal #


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Hmp.
> 
> They sent me one too sayin' I should be getting a Automated Fed-Ex Tracking # ---- Where it At?erplexed
> 
> You buying anythang tonight? I want to.


 i aint getting nothing for a while. this is like a no buy month

although i will look if something new comes out.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> Evening Lovely Ladies!
> 
> @chebaby Don't mention no durn KBB to me right nah!...
> 
> OT: My Marie Dean (Win) Came today and it was wrapped up so beautifully in a Gift Box and a big beautiful Bow I hated to un-wrap it.
> 
> I got everything in Roobis Tea and it smells delish!
> 
> @curlyhersheygirl Why you ain't buyin' no more Fluertzy Curly?
> 
> I looked at my DC the other day. I should add her to my list of non-responsive vendors.
> 
> She was another one, IMO that could use some CS "training"



IDareT'sHair For the reason you stated above. I have no patience for that sort of foolishness. I've sent emails and PM's and no response.Then she would have the nerve to post via FB that's she's been MIA because she had evaluations at her job and that needed all her attention :rolleyes If you want folks money then treat them with some respect. If your busy or life is just hectic send out a newsletter and/or close your e-store for awhile stating such. There are way too many vendors out there for me to give those kind of vendors my hard earned money and they can't even answer an email.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl

Girl, She played me skrait outta pocket. 

But, I smelled that DC'er the other day and I was like:

chebaby

What Month of No-Buy? 

Lawd..didn't you just post you bought some CD BV Conditioner and was waiting on it to arrive?


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> 
> Girl, She played me skrait outta pocket.
> 
> But, I smelled that DC'er the other day and I was like:
> 
> @chebaby
> 
> What Month of No-Buy?
> 
> Lawd..didn't you just post you bought some CD BV Conditioner and was waiting on it to arrive?


 lol this month.
nope that wasnt me lmao. i already have enough CD products


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> lol this month.
> nope that wasnt me lmao. *i already have enough CD products*


 
@chebaby

I stuck one in your box...........

ETA:  Sorry Girl  Maybe that was Brownie518


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> I stuck one in your box...........
> 
> ETA: Sorry Girl Maybe that was @Brownie518


  so i do have one on the way
thanx girl
i need to start using my cd stuff. so far the only stuff ive been using is the chocolat conditioner and BV shampoo i need to break out the hair milk and BV conditioner and smoothie.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

Yep.  1 is enroute. _*it's only 8 ounces tho'*_

I haven't gotten a notice for my 2nd Kyra Order?erplexed  

Wait! Lemme go check.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> curlyhersheygirl
> 
> Girl, She played me skrait outta pocket.
> 
> *But, I smelled that DC'er the other day and I was like:
> *



IDareT'sHair you know that DC'er was on my HG list; always gave me consistent results but I'm gonna KIM.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl

I can't wait to try that bad-boy. 

Glad I got 16 ounces...especially if "we" droppin' her.....


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Yep. 1 is enroute. _*it's only 8 ounces tho'*_
> 
> I haven't gotten a notice for my 2nd Kyra Order?erplexed
> 
> Wait! Lemme go check.


 thanx T
8oz is great for me. i get about 4 sometimes 5 uses out of an 8oz jar if i onlly use it o n wet hair.

i hope your kyra comes soon because her stuff seems amazing so far. i know the conditioner is and i cant wait to use that mango cream.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> curlyhersheygirl
> 
> I can't wait to try that bad-boy.
> 
> Glad I got 16 ounces...*especially if "we" droppin' her.*....



IDareT'sHair  you're too funny but I think you'll like it . Her loss though


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl

I told MD if she was in the Experimentation Phase, she might want to do a little something with:

Black Tea
Agave Nectar
Bamboo Leaf


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

My Kyra Notice was in my "In-Box"


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> My Kyra Notice was in my "In-Box"


 cool.
i know since i havent ordered anything in a while i stopped checking my email


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> cool.
> *i know since i havent ordered anything in a while i stopped checking my email*


 
chebaby

I hear you.  That's the only reason I check mine half the time.  

Or to see what Ms B talmbout.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> I hear you. That's the only reason I check mine half the time.
> 
> Or to see what Ms B talmbout.


  lol thats a shame. its like we saying if it aint about products i dont wanna see it


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@chebaby @curlyhersheygirl

I think Imma really like that Hydroquench "Greaseless Moisture" stuff. 

It's going to be perfect for Summer/Hot Weather.

It's almost like a lotiony-creme.

And it smells exactly like KBB's CocoLime


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby @curlyhersheygirl
> 
> I think Imma really like that Hydroquench "Greaseless Moisture" stuff.
> 
> It's going to be perfect for Summer/Hot Weather.
> 
> It's almost like a lotiony-creme.
> 
> *And it smells exactly like KBB's CocoLime*


  thats one of her best smells.
i hope you like it cause this summer we gotta protect our hair from the greedy sun lol.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *thats one of her best smells.*
> i hope you like it cause this summer we gotta protect our hair from the greedy sun lol.


 
chebaby

Yeah, that Greaseless Moisture smells thebomb.com

Yeah Girl, Summer is upon us.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Yeah, that Greaseless Moisture smells thebomb.com
> 
> Yeah Girl, Summer is upon us.


 i cant wait for summer im ready to pull out the kbb creamyliscious and the cj honey butta

so far it looks like kbb super duper hair cream wont be a repurchase. its not moisturizing enough for me.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> i cant wait for summer im ready to pull out the kbb creamyliscious and the cj honey butta
> 
> so far it looks like kbb super duper hair cream wont be a repurchase. its not moisturizing enough for me.


 
chebaby

We definitely gone be Lotion-ed and Cream-ed Up! 

Imma be all Spritz-ed up too.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> We definitely gone be Lotion-ed and Cream-ed Up!
> 
> Imma be all Spritz-ed up too.


 ill be using oyin juices too


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> I hear you.  That's the only reason I check mine half the time.
> 
> *Or to see what Ms B talmbout.*


IDareT'sHair

 Hey, T!!

My Kyra , HTN, and Hairveda shipped.

Still waiting on notices:

KBB 
Shi Naturals


Is that it? Seems like I was waiting on more. I'll try not to buy anything until the 25th, when Marie Deans sale starts.


----------



## Brownie518

I'm going to do a Trigger soak when I get home in the morning. I have missed doing those. I plan to wash late Wednesday night. Ya'll already know what I'll be DCing with.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> I'm going to do a Trigger soak when I get home in the morning. I have missed doing those. I plan to wash late Wednesday night. *Ya'll already know what I'll be DCing with.*


 
Brownie518

Um...Wait! Lemme Guess?  Don't Tell Me!

Um...Carol's Daughter Black Vanilla Smoothie?

_*i wish i could do a good soak*_


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518

Over the Summa' Imma try to use up at least 10 products *various*

I have about 12 weeks I think after Summa' starts. So, between now & Labor Day, Imma try to knock off at least 10 items from my Stash.

btw: Used up 1 Naturelle Grow's Growth Oil *have 2-3 back ups* They're only 2 ounces tho'.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair

It's almost time for me to make another use up list for May/June/July. I should have a lot of stuff on this one.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518

Yeah, I'm going to try for 10 or 12 Products before Labor Day. 

I know I'll go through Co-Wash Conditioners quickly and probably a few lotions/cremes.


----------



## Golden75

Good morning!  Lawd I woke up late, but got out the house on time.  Good thing everything was all packed in it's place this am.

Ms. Claudie said Kahve hopefully will be ready by mid June.  She said new labels and packaging for this line.  And she can do a special request on the gel for 8oz.  Said she got over 1000 jars like I described, but can't use them because the company does not have proper labels for them, so she's working on it.

Imma say it again  this gel.  I don't think I even want to try another.  It gives good hold and moisture.    

I think imma come up with a use up plan too .  I think I'll use up the Pura DC's and the rest of my SD Shea What & Vanilla Cream Moisture Dream.  Probably should use the SD asap   Try to finish up my SM Mist & SD Waterfalls, currently using Tiiva as my creamy moisturizer, think imma swap it out and finish up SD Silky Soft.


----------



## divachyk

Hey Ladies!!! Have a great day.


----------



## destine2grow

Hey ladies!

I am feeling a lot better. I am trying not to purchase a lot of products. I plab on getting a weave in July.

Currently rocking a twist out for a couple of days.


----------



## natura87

Hey ladies, just lurking on my break.


----------



## Golden75

Afroveda Flash Sale 1-5pm 40% off min purchase $40 code FLASH


----------



## bronzebomb

Golden75 said:
			
		

> Afroveda Flash Sale 1-5pm 40% off min purchase $40 code FLASH



I was shaking like a stripper when I saw this email!   I almost hit paynah but I'm on a mission.


----------



## Brownie518

@ Bronze "shaking like a stripper"


My Kyra came today. That Sweet Mango Butter  !!! It looks like it would be thick and heavy but when you feel it, it seems nice and light. I think that will be nice on hair or skin.


----------



## Brownie518

Golden75 said:


> Afroveda Flash Sale 1-5pm 40% off min purchase $40 code FLASH



That IS a good deal right there.


----------



## chebaby

let me tell yall about this stupid YT b!tc% at my job. why all the dumb people at my job? so another black girl at my job was telling these two white ladies that you are supposed to wear white under white(your underwear). so this stupid yt chick is gonna say its because shes white that she was taught to wear white under white and black people are supposed to wear black under white because of our skin. so before i could even school this chick the other black girl was like "no youre just stupid. all black people arent the same shade idiot and you just think everything white is right and black is wack". when i tell yall i was rolling on the floor. it was so funny how stupid these poeple are and they are the ones that get ahead.


----------



## Golden75

bronzebomb said:


> I was shaking like a stripper when I saw this email! I almost hit paynah but I'm on a mission.


 
 Me too, started making a cart - got the hayylll outta there before I hit paynah


----------



## chebaby

so last night i oiled my scalp with jbco and moisturized with cr moisture butter and put my hair in a bun. that moisture butter makes my hair so shiny and soft my bun looks and feels
i will be getting another jar of this when i finish up some things. 

IDareT'sHair, i got my package today, thank you you sent the best smelling conditioners, you sure know how to pick them


----------



## Golden75

chebaby said:


> let me tell yall about this stupid YT b!tc% at my job. why all the dumb people at my job? so another black girl at my job was telling these two white ladies that you are supposed to wear white under white(your underwear). so this stupid yt chick is gonna say its because shes white that she was taught to wear white under white and black people are supposed to wear black under white because of our skin. so before i could even school this chick the other black girl was like "no youre just stupid. all black people arent the same shade idiot and you just think everything white is right and black is wack". when i tell yall i was rolling on the floor. it was so funny how stupid these poeple are and they are the ones that get ahead.


 

@chebaby - YT lady need to be Just dumb and no sense. What a fool.


----------



## Brownie518

chebaby

THEY are somethin else, aren't they...


----------



## chebaby

Golden75 said:


> @chebaby - YT lady need to be Just dumb and no sense. What a fool.


 


Brownie518 said:


> @chebaby
> 
> THEY are somethin else, aren't they...


 they are a mess.

anyway who is getting some afroveda? thats a darn good deal


----------



## Brownie518

chebaby said:


> they are a mess.
> 
> anyway who is getting some afroveda? thats a darn good deal




I'm considering slidin through and getting some of that Methika pre shampoo treatment or something.


----------



## chebaby

Brownie518 said:


> I'm considering slidin through and getting some of that Methika pre shampoo treatment or something.


 i want that power oasis butter and the bare butter but i only have 5 minutes to decide and thats not enough time for me to decide


----------



## IDareT'sHair

That AV does sound good.  Ooops!  I just missed out.

I would have gotten another Fruit Cocktail and a little something else.  

I hate I missed it.  It's 5:02 nah.erplexed

Brownie chebaby Golden75

How Ya'll Durrrrin'?

Finally got my Fed-Ex Tracking # from Kern 'nem.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> That AV does sound good. Ooops! I just missed out.
> 
> I would have gotten another Fruit Cocktail and a little something else.
> 
> I hate I missed it. It's 5:02 nah.erplexed
> 
> @Brownie @chebaby @Golden75
> 
> How Ya'll Durrrrin'?
> 
> Finally got my Fed-Ex Tracking # from Kern 'nem.


 hey T
i missed out on AV too. i couldnt decide if i should get it or not. oh well. i did say i was on a no buy tis month anyway lol.


----------



## bronzebomb

Y'all ain't missed out!  It's CST!!!!  You've got 45 minutes!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> hey T
> i missed out on AV too. i couldnt decide if i should get it or not. oh well. *i did say i was on a no buy tis month anyway lol.*


 
chebaby

Hey Ms. Lady!

I'm glad your little pkg. arrived.  Hope you like errrthang.

Um. Yeah.  That's what I was thinking.....


----------



## IDareT'sHair

bronzebomb said:


> Y'all ain't missed out! It's CST!!!! You've got 45 minutes!


 
bronzebomb 

Clawd......  Lemme get in there & see what I can See.

Thanks Bronze!


----------



## bronzebomb

IDareT'sHair said:
			
		

> bronzebomb
> 
> Clawd......  Lemme get in there & see what I can See.
> 
> Thanks Bronze!



I am ashamed to say I was looking too! I wanna try the fruit cocktail power smoothie... Or whatever she named it!


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Hey Ms. Lady!
> 
> I'm glad your little pkg. arrived. Hope you like errrthang.
> 
> Um. Yeah. That's what I was thinking.....


 when i looked in the box i was like  and i was expecting the CR to smell like vanilla like the rest of her products but i was surprised. it smells tropical


----------



## chebaby

bronzebomb said:


> Y'all ain't missed out! It's CST!!!! You've got 45 minutes!


 bronzebomb, why you in here trying to get me to buy something
let me go look again


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@chebaby @bronzebomb

I got a Fruit Cocktail (Power Oasis) and a Moringa Detangler. It came right to like $40.65 with $16.00 off.  

But there was shipping costs. So I ended up getting both for about 31 bucks and some change.  

40% is good.


----------



## bronzebomb

chebaby & IDareT'sHair I am trying to find a YouTube video on the fruit smoothie.   Brb


----------



## chebaby

bronzebomb said:


> @chebaby & @IDareT'sHair I am trying to find a YouTube video on the fruit smoothie. Brb


 louloumatou has 2 good videos on it. i like louloumatou cause she give sooooo much detail about everything


----------



## chebaby

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hr1bwtg8Kno


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby @bronzebomb
> 
> I got a Fruit Cocktail (Power Oasis) and a Moringa Detangler. It came right to like $40.65 with $16.00 off.
> 
> But there was shipping costs. So I ended up getting both for about 31 bucks and some change.
> 
> 40% is good.


 all i really want is the fruit cocktail and the BARE. let me go look. again


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shipped:

Christine Gant
Kern 'nem
Kyra 2nd order
Naturelle Grow (Growth Oil) _*I know I said I'd only be using Trigga' but I really like this one too*._ 

It's superlight and it's super cheap.  CON = it's 2 ounces.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

Clawd Che, was that the ONLY Review You could find?????

Okay, 1st the stomach and then I saw her Breast Feeding on that Reve Essentials review.

Done.

_* nah...couldn't watch it*_


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Clawd Che, was that the ONLY Review You could find?????
> 
> Okay, 1st the stomach and then I saw her Breast Feeding on that Reve Essentials review.
> 
> Done.
> 
> _* nah...couldn't watch it*_


 
she really gives you a _*look* _into her life i feel like i know everything about her lmao.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *she really gives you a look into her life* *i feel like i know everything about her lmao*.


 
chebaby

Yeah.  Too much of a Look!..........

I ain't tryna' see alladat. 

TMI


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518 @Shay72 @curlyhersheygirl @beautyaddict1913 @Golden75

Okay Ya'll. I tried Claudie's Leave-In Spritz, I think it's called Leave-In Moisturizing Spritz for the 1st time tonight. *drools* & *slobbers*

I've had this in my Stash for a minute, but never got around to using it. 

Lemme go look at that right quick. 

Now I wish I hadn't ordered another Moringa Ginseng. (although I love it). 

I already have 2 of those and no Back-Ups for Claudie's.


----------



## divachyk

Received my Kyra today! Got 2 mango creams.

IDareT'sHair, are you using Kyra mango butter as a moisturizer or sealer? Brownie518, how do you plan to use yours? I have the mango butter but thought to use mine as a sealer instead of a moisturizer.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@divachyk

Probably a Moisturizer. 

I have both, so Imma hafta' play around with them.  

But they both 'seem' light enough to moisturize with.

The Pomegrante Pomade *definitely a Sealer*


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Yeah. Too much of a Look!..........
> 
> I ain't tryna' see alladat.
> 
> TMI


  i know what you mean. the first time i watched her video i turned it off. i just couldnt get down with it. but then i noticed every time i would look for a video she had one. this girl reviews every single product made lol. so thats how i started watching her.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> i know what you mean. the first time i watched her video i turned it off. i just couldnt get down with it. but then i noticed every time i would look for a video she had one. this girl reviews every single product made lol. so thats how i started watching her.


 
chebaby

I watched one a while back (can't remember the product), and it was 'decent'.

But this one and that breast-feeding one...was a bit much. 

Clawd...lemme try to get both of them outta my mind.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

Did you end up w/any AV?  

I also wanted another Ashlii Amala, but didn't get it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Have a Corner left of: 1 HV's Whipped Ends Hydration.  *have several back-ups*


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> I watched one a while back (can't remember the product), and it was 'decent'.
> 
> But this one and that breast-feeding one...was a bit much.
> 
> Clawd...lemme try to get both of them outta my mind.


lmao the breast feeding doesnt bother me like it did when i first started watching. i actually like when she give an inside look into her like/kids/husband and what not



IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Did you end up w/any AV?
> 
> I also wanted another Ashlii Amala, but didn't get it.


 no i didnt get anything. i forgot i wanted to go to the DMV meet up this weekend and koils by nature is supposed to be there. so i might end up getting some KBN leave in and conditioner.


----------



## Shay72

chebaby
I like louloumatou too


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Shay72 @chebaby

I didn't say, I didn't like her....For me, it was just a bit much.

Most of them I can't watch/listen to very long.

_*Maybe I just prefer ya'lls reviews*_


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 Golden75 curlyhersheygirl

I really like MD's Honey & Soy Hair Creme.  

Has anyone else used/tried this one?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

What's your Regi for next wash day?  What are you using/doing?


----------



## bronzebomb

When she said she sucked the snot out of her baby's nose I was disgusted! She will also flash you & show you her holes in her underwear!   But I will say that I like her reviews.  She seems to be genuine.  While some folks dress up, she gives you a peek into her everyday life!  

I am going to try some of my co-workers Fruit cocktail.  She wants to try my Curl Define.  We agreed to do a little swap.


----------



## divachyk

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Shay72 @chebaby
> 
> I didn't say, I didn't like her....For me, it was just a bit much.
> 
> Most of them I can't watch/listen to very long.
> 
> _*Maybe I just prefer ya'lls reviews*_



Thought it was just me; it was a bit much for me also IDareT'sHair.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> chebaby
> 
> Clawd Che, was that the ONLY Review You could find?????
> 
> *Okay, 1st the stomach and then I saw her Breast Feeding on that Reve Essentials review*.
> 
> Done.
> 
> _* nah...couldn't watch it*_



@ bolded.... 

My first thought was to ask for an explanation but then I said 

Anyway, I got 2 of the Methika Pre Treatment, that mens oil for SO, got 21 and change off with 7 and change for shipping....


----------



## chebaby

Shay72 said:


> @chebaby
> I like louloumatou too


 yea shes sweet and has every hair product you could ever want


IDareT'sHair said:


> @Shay72 @chebaby
> 
> I didn't say, I didn't like her....For me, it was just a bit much.
> 
> Most of them I can't watch/listen to very long.
> 
> _*Maybe I just prefer ya'lls reviews*_


 she takes some getting used to because i dont think ive seen anyone else do a hair video but then break out the boob in the middle of talking about HV
so i understand


IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> What's your Regi for next wash day? What are you using/doing?


 im not gonna wash until sunday. i will pre poo with jbco, shampoo with elucence(tryna get rid of this), and deep condition/detangle with cd chocolat conditioner my hair needs a little protein after using rehab every week.


bronzebomb said:


> *When she said she sucked the snot out of her baby's nose I was disgusted! She will also flash you & show you her holes in her underwear! *But I will say that I like her reviews. She seems to be genuine. While some folks dress up, she gives you a peek into her everyday life!
> 
> I am going to try some of my co-workers Fruit cocktail. She wants to try my Curl Define. We agreed to do a little swap.


  i didnt see those videos


----------



## Brownie518

bronzebomb said:


> *When she said she sucked the snot out of her baby's nose I was disgusted! She will also flash you & show you her holes in her underwear! *  But I will say that I like her reviews.  She seems to be genuine.  While some folks dress up, *she gives you a peek into her everyday life!*
> 
> I am going to try some of my co-workers Fruit cocktail.  She wants to try my Curl Define.  We agreed to do a little swap.





1st bolded - erplexed

2nd bolded - an understatement, to say the least! 


IDareT'sHair
Claudie doesn't make that spritz anymore, does she???


----------



## Brownie518

That Honey and Soy Buttercream sounds good...


----------



## divachyk

@IDareT'sHair and @Brownie518 and ladies

Moisturized with Kyra's mango cream and sealed with mango butter: my hair felt nice and moisturized and properly sealed

Moisturized with Kyra's mango butter and didn't seal: my hair felt nice and moisturized/sealed _and _my hair felt/look smoother and sleeker.

I'll keep playing with these product combinations to determine which works best.


----------



## natura87

bronzebomb;15954557[B said:
			
		

> ]When she said she sucked the snot out of her baby's nose I was disgusted! She will also flash you & show you her holes in her underwear!  [/B] But I will say that I like her reviews.  She seems to be genuine.  While some folks dress up, she gives you a peek into her everyday life!
> 
> I am going to try some of my co-workers Fruit cocktail.  She wants to try my Curl Define.  We agreed to do a little swap.



Ewwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

Getting insomnia from all these late shifts.  It let me catch up on the goings on U1B1.

I did my hair yesterday. Cowashed and used up a Shea moisture volume condish (won't repurchase, my mom regifted it to me). Leave in with  SSI Coco Cream (one use left, several back ups). Twisted with Marula Hemp butter cream and sealed with the  Mango Butter.  Decided to switch up since I bought these a minute ago and need to use them up.  Didn't feel like sleeping with a cap since it was hot and my hair felt as moisturized in the morning as it did before bed.  Did put some KBB hair milk on it since I'm trying to use this bottle up (1 back up in cocolime)

I did medium sized twists and I can tell how much I cut the last 2 times a trimmed.  My bangs and crown are back to SL, the middle is APL and the back/nape is hovering above BSL.  This shrinkage is ridic tho like 65-75% my back is barely SL.

I am glad I cut all the splits and heat damage off.  My twists look way better.  Think this will be a no heat year and see if after the summer growth spurt I can get all my length back.


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518 @Shay72 @curlyhersheygirl @beautyaddict1913 @Golden75
> 
> Okay Ya'll. I tried Claudie's Leave-In Spritz, I think it's called Leave-In Moisturizing Spritz for the 1st time tonight. *drools* & *slobbers*
> 
> I've had this in my Stash for a minute, but never got around to using it.
> 
> Lemme go look at that right quick.
> 
> Now I wish I hadn't ordered another Moringa Ginseng. (although I love it).
> 
> I already have 2 of those and no Back-Ups for Claudie's.


 
IDareT'sHair - You know I'm on that spritz  I'm trying to find it, is it the leave-in under conditioners on her site?  I need details woman!


----------



## Shay72

Brownie518 said:


> @IDareT'sHair
> Claudie doesn't make that spritz anymore, does she???


Golden75
I think Brownie518 is right about that. I would send Claudie an e-mail.


----------



## Golden75

Shay72 said:


> @Golden75
> I think @Brownie518 is right about that. I would send Claudie an e-mail.


 

@Shay72 -  that was my plan 

ETA:  She said no, only spritz are the tea and braid spray.  But the tea is moisturizing and I planned to use that as my staple spritz, once I knock these other out


----------



## Golden75

Donna Summers died  I use love her when I was a kid.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Golden75 @Brownie518 @Shay72

http://store.claudieshairrevitalizer.com/leave-in-conditioner

I thought this was it? 

Lemme look at my ingredients (Here's Mine):

_Distilled Water, Wheat Amino Acids, Silk Amino Acids, Hydrolzed Keratin, Panthenol, Vegetable Glycerin, Nettle, Slippery Elm, Burdock Root, Wild Cherry Bark, Lavender, Rosemary, Carrot Seed Oil, Darjeeling Black Tea, Leaf Extract, Algae, Sea Kelp, Beet Sugar, Tamarind Seed Extract, Plantain Seed Extract, and 1 or 2 other thangs._


----------



## IDareT'sHair

bronzebomb said:


> *When she said she sucked the snot out of her baby's nose I was disgusted! She will also flash you & show you her holes in her underwear!*


 
bronzebomb

See, thats what I'm talmbout. 

I'm tryna' hear about a product.  Not all that extra stuff.

She just got too much going on for me.

Most of them out there, I can only watch like 1-3 minutes *unless they are really good*


----------



## divachyk

Hey Ladies! Hope everyone is having a great one. Not much to report on my end. My ng is kinda thick to only be at 6 weeks post. 

My next wash day will be Saturday to get my look right for my sister's college graduation.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Hey ladies I got my claudie package yesterday so I've started using the tea spritz in place of spring water at night for my moisturizing routine.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *Hey ladies I got my claudie package yesterday so I've started using the tea spritz in place of spring water at night for my moisturizing routine.*


 
curlyhersheygirl

That sounds really good Ms. Curly!


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> curlyhersheygirl
> 
> That sounds really good Ms. Curly!



It is. I used it last night and my hair was fluffy all day


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> It is. I used it last night and my hair was fluffy all day


 
@curlyhersheygirl

Not Sure when Imma start spritzin' on the regular? 

Did you get any AV yesterday?

I remembered I AV's Blueberry & Pomegrante Spritz. 

So, I need to be thinking about my Spritzs.

I have both Tea(s) i.e. Shi-Naturals, Claudie
HTN Follicle Booster and AV's Blueberry & Pomegrante.

And My Home-made Spritz.  I'll have to pour that in a Spritz Bottle.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> 
> Not Sure when Imma start spritzin' on the regular?
> 
> Did you get any AV yesterday?
> 
> I remembered I AV's Blueberry & Pomegrante Spritz.
> 
> So, I need to be thinking about my Spritzs.
> 
> I have both Tea(s) i.e. Shi-Naturals, Claudie
> HTN Follicle Booster and AV's Blueberry & Pomegrante.
> 
> And My Home-made Spritz.  I'll have to pour that in a Spritz Bottle.



IDareT'sHair  Nah I don't mess with Mala. She lost me as a customer back in '10


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *Nah I don't mess with Mala*. She lost me as a customer back in '10


 
curlyhersheygirl

Hush Curly!  This Right here made me Bust Out Laughin'

I hear you tho'.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl

Have you narrowed down your MD List yet Ms. Curly?

I used some of the Honey & Soy last night and it's Great!

I need to try the Argan Hair Creme too, before the Sale to see if I want back ups (of both).

I've had the Honey & Soy once before, so I already knew that was thebomb.com


----------



## Brownie518

curlyhersheygirl said:


> IDareT'sHair *Nah I don't mess with Mala. She lost me as a customer back in '10*





Hey, ladies. What's goin on?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

Hello Ms. B!

Girl, I was just thinking about these Spritzeseses & Thangs and wonder when Imma break 'em out on the Serious.

I normally love them when it's really hot.  It's still sort of 'cool' right now, so I haven't had the urge to Spritz.

I just remembered I have a little bit of Enso's Sweet Agave Nectar Spritz and also some BFH Olive Drench (I put in a Spritz bottle)

I would like to have some Oyin J&B too, but probably won't get any unless I get it from Sage or Curlmart.

Do you have your MD List togevvver yet?


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair

I need to stop looking at MD. Every other day, I'm adding something. Here's what I have so far:

Vanilla Repair
Coffee & Kokum
Green Hemp
Calendula & Chamomile
Simply Conditioner
Argan Oil Blend

For spritzes, I have

HTN Follicle Booster
Claudie's Tea
IPN Tea Spritz

Shi Naturals I use as a Tea Rinse only. I don't think I've tried that as a leave in spritz. I'm actually out of that but I have some on the way. 

Oh, I ordered the Rosemary Pomade from the Pomade Shop...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *I need to stop looking at MD. Every other day, I'm adding something. Here's what I have so far:*
> 
> *Vanilla Repair*
> *Coffee & Kokum*
> *Green Hemp*
> *Calendula & Chamomile*
> *Simply Conditioner*
> *Argan Oil Blend*
> 
> For spritzes, I have
> 
> HTN Follicle Booster
> Claudie's Tea
> IPN Tea Spritz
> 
> *Shi Naturals I use as a Tea Rinse only. I don't think I've tried that as a leave in spritz. I'm actually out of that but I have some on the way. *
> 
> Oh, I ordered the Rosemary Pomade from the Pomade Shop...


 
Your MD List Sounds good.

I guess I'll get:

1 Seaweed & Rice
1 Mango & Papaya
1 Argan Hair Creme OR 1 Honey & Soy (_maybe_)

And I guess 1 Olive, Wheat, Berryerplexed.............


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518

The Shi-Naturals I have 2. The Regular Black Tea and the Growth Formula *i think*

I hope MD does something with Black Tea, Agave Nectar and/or Bamboo.  I have her options.


----------



## Brownie518

I've only used the Shi rinse for growth. I really to try the other 2.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

Have any of your 1,000,000,000,000 packages/boxes arrive yet?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

Okay! that's IT!

Next Saturday, I'm doing an all day Trigger Soak.  I'm Jelly. 

You and all Your Soaks!


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Golden75 @Brownie518 @Shay72
> 
> http://store.claudieshairrevitalizer.com/leave-in-conditioner
> 
> I thought this was it?
> 
> Lemme look at my ingredients (Here's Mine):
> 
> _Distilled Water, Wheat Amino Acids, Silk Amino Acids, Hydrolzed Keratin, Panthenol, Vegetable Glycerin, Nettle, Slippery Elm, Burdock Root, Wild Cherry Bark, Lavender, Rosemary, Carrot Seed Oil, Darjeeling Black Tea, Leaf Extract, Algae, Sea Kelp, Beet Sugar, Tamarind Seed Extract, Plantain Seed Extract, and 1 or 2 other thangs._




Now that sounds good. I wish she still made that spritz!
that link is the Leave In that I use now.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> Now that sounds good. I wish she still made that spritz!
> *that link is the Leave In that I use now.*


 

Brownie518

Is that one a Spritz or a Creme?  I couldn't tell since there is no Pic?

This one I'm using is called: _ Leave-In Conditioning Mist_.

She really needs to bring this back.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> Brownie518
> 
> Is that one a Spritz or a Creme?  I couldn't tell since there is no Pic?
> 
> This one I'm using is called: _ Leave-In Conditioning Mist_.
> 
> She really needs to bring this back.



Its a creme. I love it. But that Spritz sounds GOOD!


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> Brownie518
> 
> Have any of your 1,000,000,000,000 packages/boxes arrive yet?



 I got HTN today.

SHI...shipped
Pomade Shop...shipped
IPN...shipped
AV
Hairveda...shipped
KBB
Hydroquench






IDareT'sHair said:


> Brownie518
> 
> Okay! that's IT!
> 
> Next Saturday, I'm doing an all day Trigger Soak.  I'm Jelly.
> 
> You and all Your Soaks!



You need to.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

What did you Haul from HQS?

I think that "Greaseless Moisture" might be a HIT!


----------



## chebaby

chello ladies
hair is in a funky messsed up bun but tonight i will re-moisturize with CR moisture butter and then bun again.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair This is my list so far

2 12oz olive wheat berry
1 12oz peach syrup ( my son requested this )
1 12oz seaweed
1 12oz hemp and aloe
2 argan oil


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> Brownie518
> 
> What did you Haul from HQS?
> 
> I think that "Greaseless Moisture" might be a HIT!



Go Deep
Coconut Lime Oil
White Tea & Lime 5 Day Moisture

Everything sounds


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> chello ladies*hair is in a funky messsed up bun *but tonight i will re-moisturize with CR moisture butter and then bun again.


 
chebaby

Gell-o Ms. Che!

Awww Hursh Girl I bet it's Cute!



curlyhersheygirl said:


> This is my list so far
> 
> 2 12oz olive wheat berry
> *1 12oz peach syrup ( my son requested this )*
> 1 12oz seaweed
> 1 12oz hemp and aloe
> 2 argan oil


 
curlyhersheygirl

Good List Ms. Curly!  I forgot I wanted a Peach Syrup. 

Tell Him thanks for Reminding me.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> Go Deep
> Coconut Lime Oil
> White Tea & Lime 5 Day Moisture
> 
> Everything sounds


 
@Brownie518

Next time you should get:

Greaseless Moisture
Coconut Mango DC'er

Lemme know about that Coconut Lime Oil _*i kept looking at that*_


----------



## Brownie518

What up, chebaby? 
I'm with you, T! You know her hair looks cute!! 

Now, me? I look a hot mess right about now. SO askin 'When you gon do that head?'


----------



## chebaby

hey T and Brownie
 thank you but it really is messed up. i had company today


lmao @ when you gonna do that head


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> Next time you should get:
> 
> Greaseless Moisture
> Coconut Mango DC'er
> 
> Lemme know about that Coconut Lime Oil _*i kept looking at that*_



I definitely want to try the Coconut Mango DC. I thought I had added that to my cart but I guess I didn't.  I wish she had samples. 

Tomorrow is my birthday so SO said I have to do this head soon so I look right tomorrow.  I was gonna prepoo with YAM but I think I'll just rinse this Trigger, wash, do a little Protein, and DC with my Smoothie. I noticed that my hair does MUCH better if I do my tea rinse after my DC.  It's like an instant detangler.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 

:blowkiss:


----------



## Ltown

Brownie518 said:


> I definitely want to try the Coconut Mango DC. I thought I had added that to my cart but I guess I didn't.  I wish she had samples.
> 
> Tomorrow is my birthday so SO said I have to do this head soon so I look right tomorrow.  I was gonna prepoo with YAM but I think I'll just rinse this Trigger, wash, do a little Protein, and DC with my Smoothie. I noticed that my hair does MUCH better if I do my tea rinse after my DC.  It's like an instant detangler.



 @brownniees518  eenjoyy youur day!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *Tomorrow is my birthday so SO said I have to do this head soon so I look right tomorrow. *


 
Brownie518

   .....He A Mess.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> hey T and Brownie
> thank you but it really is messed up. *i had company today*
> 
> 
> lmao @ *when you gonna do that head*


 
Brownie518 chebaby

Wasn't that Funny? 2nd bolded

Che.... Nas'TAY 1st bolded


----------



## Brownie518

chebaby said:


> hey T and Brownie
> thank you but it really is messed up.* i had company today*
> 
> 
> lmao @ when you gonna do that head



chebaby

 Oh, okay, then! 

( IDareT'sHair .... )


----------



## Brownie518

Thank you, ladies!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> * SO askin 'When you gon do that head?'*


 
@Brownie518

Clawd.....I'm still cacklin'


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518 @chebaby
> 
> Wasn't that Funny? 2nd bolded
> 
> Che.... Nas'TAY 1st bolded


 lmao that was funny. men say some of the funniest things lol.

girl it was about time

Brownie, what you doing for your b-day?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

Ms. B, Now I understand why you been buyin' all that stuff.

Those are B-Day Gifts!


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> Clawd.....I'm still cacklin'



IDareT'sHair

He's a trip!


----------



## divachyk

Brownie518 - happy bday!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 chebaby

Hey Che, I feel like buyin' something so we can Che-la-brate Ms. B's Burfday!


----------



## Brownie518

chebaby said:


> lmao that was funny. men say some of the funniest things lol.
> 
> girl it was about time
> 
> Brownie, what you doing for your b-day?



chebaby

Nothing much. I took the weekend off and tomorrow, I want to go to this restaurant for lunch so I can tear up their good Margarita's. I don't normally do too much on my birthday. He ordered a cake for me from this really good bakery and hopefully got me gifts...notice the plural!! 



IDareT'sHair said:


> Brownie518
> 
> Ms. B, Now I understand why you been buyin' all that stuff.
> 
> Those are B-Day Gifts!



IDareT'sHair

You know, that's the excuse I've been using to justify my recent madness ...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@divachyk @Brownie518 @Ltown @Golden75 @mkd curlyhersheygirl @bronzebomb @beautyaddict1913
@Vonnieluvs08 @Shay72 @destine2grow @SimJam (the recent regulars)I know I'm missin' somebody.erplexed

Ya'll get on in there and answer my 3-5 Summer Hair "Must Haves"

Thanks @chebaby


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> Brownie518 chebaby
> 
> Hey Che, I feel like buyin' something so we can Che-la-brate Ms. B's Burfday!





Me, too...
I should have gotten the Coffee Pomade from the Pomade Shoppe. If I like the Rosemary, I'll get that next. I also want to get some Silk Dreams. I need more Destination Hydration, 2 bottles.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

*cough* Well I would be totally re-miss if I didn't partake in your Burfday Festivities! 

By treating myself with a wonderful product

Lemme see what I can buy right quick. In honor of your Special Day!

*maybe i'll just wait for md*


----------



## Brownie518

T, you are funny. What you lookin at, tho?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> T, you are funny. *What you lookin at, tho?*


 
Brownie518

Nothin' yet, I'm still thinkin' on it...... 

I wouldn't mind havin' some more Shi-Naturals.

I need a discount code!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

Lemme mosey on over to ETSY and see what I can see.....


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> Brownie518
> 
> Lemme mosey on over to ETSY and see what I can see.....



IDareT'sHair

The only code I have is for a vendor on your sh*t list....

I did get a 15% off for HSN from Ebates that I plan to use for some Carol's Daughter. I'm going to get one more 16oz Smoothie, Hair Honey, and another Monoi conditioner.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

_*cough*_ I still have my HH discount.  

I just did a Cart (but backed it out)
1 Creamy Macadamia
1 Sprout 2 ounce
1 Mango Tango
1 Jar Of Joe 2 ounce


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

Ha, Ha...You must be talmbout that durn IPN

Lemme see who else I'm mad at right now?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

Since you're doing a Trigga' soak, I wanted to say, I can never beweave how Soft Trigga' makes my Hair.

That Trigga' is some good stuff. 

I hadn't used it in a week or so.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518 @chebaby
> 
> Hey Che, I feel like buyin' something so we can Che-la-brate Ms. B's Burfday!


 you and me both. but all i really want is that CR moisture butter that stuff is becoming my favorite moisturizer. imma use some tonight


Brownie518 said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Nothing much. I took the weekend off and tomorrow, I want to go to this restaurant for lunch so I can tear up their good Margarita's. I don't normally do too much on my birthday. He ordered a cake for me from this really good bakery* and hopefully got me gifts*...notice the plural!!
> 
> 
> 
> @IDareT'sHair
> 
> You know, that's the excuse I've been using to justify my recent madness ...


 he aint stupid im sure he got you a few gifts, im sure he likes sleeping without fear at night men know whats up


----------



## chebaby

i have a komaza califia cream that says use by 12-11. yall think i should throw it out?


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> Brownie518
> 
> Ha, Ha...You must be talmbout that durn IPN
> 
> *Lemme see who else I'm mad at right now?*



Yeah, I was. erplexed

My KBB came today. I didn't see the package outside the door earlier. Let me look at this...


----------



## Brownie518

Kern's new packaging is nice. I like the pink. And they tossed in a Luscious Locks 4 ouncer and a coupon.


----------



## Brownie518

Confirmation...the Secret Weapon really looks like sh*t. Straight up...I don't smell anything, though. 

And hold the f*** up...why is my Secret Weapon only 4 ounces? Let me go send an email right now.


----------



## bajandoc86

Happy Birthday @Brownie518!!!

Hey ladies.....just about finished cooking. It's hot as hayle up in this place. And it ain't even summer yet.  Did some stewed chicken, grilled sweet potato and some salad. 

ETA: I forgot the lentil rice and fried plaintain ....hehe


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> My KBB came today. I didn't see the package outside the door earlier. Let me look at this...


 


Brownie518 said:


> *Confirmation...the Secret Weapon really looks like sh*t. Straight up...*I don't smell anything, though.
> 
> *And hold the f*** up...why is my Secret Weapon only 4 ounces? Let me go send an email right now*.


 
Brownie518

 1st bolded

See, they play too many games


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> Brownie518
> 
> Since you're doing a Trigga' soak, I wanted to say, I can never beweave how Soft Trigga' makes my Hair.
> 
> That Trigga' is some good stuff.
> 
> I hadn't used it in a week or so.



IDareT'sHair

Yeah, I never thought Trigger would make my hair feel so good. Nice surprise! And the lightweight does, too! 



chebaby said:


> you and me both. but all i really want is that CR moisture butter that stuff is becoming my favorite moisturizer. imma use some tonight
> 
> he aint stupid im sure he got you a few gifts, im sure he likes sleeping without fear at night men know whats up



chebaby

I forgot that he did order a new phone for me, the Evo 4G LTE.  And shoes I wanted. And earrings...

Yeah, he know betta...


----------



## chebaby

Brownie518 said:


> *Confirmation...the Secret Weapon really looks like sh*t.* Straight up...I don't smell anything, though.
> 
> And hold the f*** up...why is my Secret Weapon only 4 ounces? Let me go send an email right now.


like, just in case we forgot 
yea why is yours 4oz kern tryna cheat people left and right


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> Brownie518
> 
> 1st bolded
> 
> See, they play too many games



IDareT'sHair

I know. I shoulda known better. I better hate all this stuff, too. 

I already sent my email...


----------



## chebaby

Brownie518 said:


> @IDareT'sHair
> 
> Yeah, I never thought Trigger would make my hair feel so good. Nice surprise! And the lightweight does, too!
> 
> 
> 
> @chebaby
> 
> I forgot that he did order* a new phone for me*, the* Evo 4G LTE*.  And *shoes *I wanted. And *earrings*...
> 
> Yeah, he know betta...


 thats quite a list


----------



## Brownie518

chebaby said:


> like, just in case we forgot
> yea why is yours 4oz kern tryna cheat people left and right



chebaby 

Yeah, I just wanted to confirm, in case ya'll didn't already know! 

Kern...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

bajandoc86  Sounds Delish Girlie!

Brownie518

I was just lookin' at CD (but I don't need any more) I thought about that 24 ounce Duo Set, but I don't want the Shampoo.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

They be scheming & scammin'. 

I hate schemers & scammers.

If I wouldna' kept buggin' them, they had no intentions in sending me that funky mess.

I just wanted to mess with them.


----------



## Brownie518

My SheScentit shipped


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> I know. *I shoulda known better*..


 
Brownie518

Hmp.

That's the same thing I said about that other thang.


----------



## chebaby

Brownie518 said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Yeah,* I just wanted to confirm, in case ya'll didn't already know*!
> 
> Kern...


 lmao. at least yours doesnt seem to have a scent. trust me, you are lucky


IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> *They be scheming & scammin'. *
> 
> *I hate schemers & scammers*.
> 
> If I wouldna' kept buggin' them, they had no intentions in sending me that funky mess.
> 
> I just wanted to mess with them.


 this tickled me T you say the funniest things.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> Brownie518
> *
> They be scheming & scammin'.
> 
> I hate schemers & scammers.*
> 
> If I wouldna' kept buggin' them, they had no intentions in sending me that funky mess.
> 
> I just wanted to mess with them.



I hope I get a proper response...I'm in no mood for the bullsh*t.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *this tickled me T you say the funniest things.*


 
chebaby

But Why You Gotta Scheme?....And Scam?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *I'm in no mood for the bullsh*t.*


 
Brownie518

Chile...If Mr. Daniels be up in the mix.....They betta' watch out!


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> Brownie518
> 
> Chile...If Mr. Daniels be up in the mix.....They betta' watch out!





IDareT'sHair

How you know?????


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518 @chebaby

They knew when they sent that 4 ounce, ain't nobody order that.

Can you even get a 4 ounce Stanky-Leg

_*have a coupla' dranks and then call 'em*_ 

wait till you get back from lunch tomorrow.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518 @chebaby
> 
> They knew when they sent that 4 ounce, ain't nobody order that.
> 
> Can you even get a 4 ounce Stanky-Leg
> 
> _*have a coupla' dranks and then call 'em*_
> 
> wait till you get back from lunch tomorrow.


IDareT'sHair

I had a couple dranks and I wish they were open. 

 After lunch will be perfect! 

And I was going to try something from the box but I'll wait. If I don't get a proper response, I'll file a dispute. *sigh*


----------



## Brownie518

Pardon me for saying this but this Coco Mango Blossom Mist smells like white folks.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> Pardon me for saying this but this *Coco Mango Blossom Mist* smells like white folks.


 

Brownie518

Who makes that?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

Unfortunately, I had to call & email them (for the record). 

It took several of both, before they sent that mess out.erplexed


----------



## chebaby

Brownie518 said:


> Pardon me for saying this but this Coco Mango Blossom Mist smells like white folks.


 stop telling fibs. coco mango smells good, and you know.......


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

Who is CocoMango Blossom Mist?

Who Dat?


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518 @chebaby
> 
> They knew when they sent that 4 ounce, ain't nobody order that.
> 
> Can you even get a 4 ounce Stanky-Leg
> 
> _*have a coupla' dranks and then call 'em*_
> 
> wait till you get back from lunch tomorrow.


 exactly, kern be playing too much. you cant even get a 4oz stankyleg


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Who is CocoMango Blossom Mist?
> 
> Who Dat?


 thats the new spray from kern an nem. brownie got the coco mango scent.


----------



## natura87

Went to interview today, I guess there is 1 more round of interviews. So I hope I get a call back. Wore my hair in a slicked back puff, tryna look somewhat professional. Just not in a good mood right now.

Tried my KBN leave in today, its aight. Slicked some Donna Marie Gel on top. 

So whats up with y'all tonight?


----------



## Brownie518

chebaby said:


> stop telling fibs. coco mango smells good, and you know.......



chebaby

I have always liked the Coco Mango. It's usually . I don't know what's going on.  



IDareT'sHair said:


> Brownie518
> 
> Unfortunately, I had to call & email them (for the record).
> 
> It took several of both, before they sent that mess out.erplexed


IDareT'sHair

I won't be going through all of that. I might send one more email if I don't get a response. Then, dispute filed cuz I shouldn't have to be foolin with them in the first place. *suckin my teef*


----------



## IDareT'sHair

natura87

Cheer Up Girlie!

You are still in the running. You were not eliminated. And that's a real good sign.


----------



## Brownie518

Hey, natura. 

Nothin but the same ole goin on tonight. Lookin to buy something and cussin about vendors.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

Did you say your Kyra came too?

Nah...I agree.  You shouldn't have to go through alladat.

I just wanted to mess with them.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I really want sumthin'.  But I don't need nothin'.  

I guess I'll wait until next week for M Dean.


----------



## natura87

Brownie518 said:


> Pardon me for saying this but this Coco Mango Blossom Mist *smells like white folks*.



Regla white folks or wet ones....


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> Brownie518
> 
> Did you say your Kyra came too?
> 
> Nah...I agree.  You shouldn't have to go through alladat.
> 
> I just wanted to mess with them.



Yeah, Kyra came the other day.  I might try the Hemp, see what that's about.


----------



## Brownie518

natura87 said:


> Regla white folks or wet ones....



natura87

Soppin wet...


----------



## natura87

Brownie518 said:


> natura87
> 
> Soppin wet...



erplexed Eww. *gags* That is one of the worst smells, I dont know why it just is.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> Soppin wet...


 
@Brownie518 @natura87

Ewwww....well that is some STANKY stuff.

Ms. B, you should use the Kyra's


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair

I think I will. I think that Mango Butter will be a hit. And it smells so good!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

I know. 

That Kyra smells thebomb.com


----------



## Brownie518

I finished up a few things this week:

Another BV Smoothie
Hydratherma Naturals Oil
8oz mix of JBCO and a bit of Nourish oil
SM Purification Masque
MD Coffee & Kokum (found a jar with a tiny bit left in there)

Next to use up:

MD Peach Syrup DC
CD Tui Shampoo
CD Healthy Hair Butter
Claudie's Renew Protein

No backups on these


----------



## natura87

Gotta move some of my "handmade stuff" to the ridge or a cooler spot so they dont spoil. My room tends to stay pretty cool but just to stay on the same side. Mainly my PBN, Hairveda and a few other things.

I'm thinking about getting some braids (extensions) put it, just to keep it up and away , plus i could get some growth this summer too. I dont do weave or wigs so I'm guessin yarn/box braids.


----------



## Ltown

IDareT'sHair said:


> @divachyk @Brownie518 @Ltown @Golden75 @mkd curlyhersheygirl @bronzebomb @beautyaddict1913
> @Vonnieluvs08 @Shay72 @destine2grow @SimJam (the recent regulars)I know I'm missin' somebody.erplexed
> 
> Ya'll get on in there and answer my 3-5 Summer Hair "Must Haves"
> 
> Thanks @chebaby







IDareT'sHair, unlike most of you here i really don't have a regimen that i follow or use products base on season at this time.  I'm still in survivor and recovery mode from last year so i really don't know or have a summer must have.erplexed


----------



## Golden75

Brownie518 - dance7:

And soooo glad I didn't fall for buying Kerns Krap   I wanted that mist and a few things, but she ain't acting right.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 

Go Brownie Go Brownie it's Yo' Burfday!

Have Fun & Don't Get too To' Down!

It's gone be too Hot!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Golden75

That was a smart move steerin' clear of Kern 'nem & they foolishness

ETA:  Just rubbed in some M/N & Hydratherma Naturals Hair Lotion

Gotta get ret-to-go


----------



## Golden75

My liquid silica shipped yesterday.  I guess Vitacost don't tell ya when they gon' ship  

I kind of want to stop wearing twists/braids.  Getting bored.  But I feel if I don't PS til I get to my desired length, I'll never get there.  I was APL once  but that was after I stopped wearing weaves/braids, and APL was gone, quick .  Then I was almost APL with weaves every now & then, low manipulation,  then one trip to the Domican Sistas end that.

Eh, I'll keep this going, and see how we doing by October.


----------



## bronzebomb

IDareT'sHair said:


> @divachyk @Brownie518 @Ltown @Golden75 @mkd @curlyhersheygirl @bronzebomb @beautyaddict1913
> @Vonnieluvs08 @Shay72 @destine2grow @SimJam (the recent regulars)I know I'm missin' somebody.erplexed
> 
> Ya'll get on in there and answer my 3-5 Summer Hair "Must Haves"
> 
> Thanks @chebaby


 
@IDareT'sHair

1. Oyin Honey Hemp - the only staple that I have identified
2. Hick's Edges - for smoothing my edges (makes my 4B hair look like "good hair" )
3. Curl Junkie Aloe Fix - best for bunning my 4B hair 
4. Miss Jessie's Buttercrem (Curly or Baby) makes my hair stay soft for more than 1 day!
5. Sta Sof Fro -(although I think I can use any spray to keep my kinky twists hydrated, I prefer this one because it's cheap and i can get it at the local BSS). Carol's Daughter's Black Vanilla Leave-in is second. I've purchased it more than 3 times.



chebaby said:


> i have a komaza califia cream that says use by 12-11. yall think i should throw it out?


 
@chebaby

Until it stinks or has turned colors, I say use it!



bajandoc86 said:


> Happy Birthday @Brownie518!!!
> 
> Hey ladies.....just about finished cooking. It's hot as hayle up in this place. And it ain't even summer yet.  *Did some stewed chicken, grilled sweet potato and some salad.*
> 
> ETA: I forgot the lentil rice and fried plaintain ....hehe


 
@Bajandoc86 

Too bad you are in Jamaica, or I would have invited myself over. I love Jamaican food and think I'm an excellent cook. I typcially follow Chirs @ Caribbean Pot on YouTube and his Blog for tips! http://caribbeanpot.com/ Co-workers think I'm Jamaican when we bring do potluck lunches. 

I typically use Blue Mountain Curry for my Curried Goat. What's considered the best curry in Jamaica? I'm still trying to master my oxtails.



Brownie518 said:


> Pardon me for saying this but this Coco Mango Blossom Mist smells like white folks.


 
@Brownie518

eew! That's why I got Pomegrante Guava!



natura87 said:


> Gotta move some of my "handmade stuff" to the ridge or a cooler spot so they dont spoil. My room tends to stay pretty cool but just to stay on the same side. Mainly my PBN, Hairveda and a few other things.
> 
> I'm thinking about getting some braids (extensions) put it, just to keep it up and away , plus i could get some growth this summer too. I dont do weave or wigs so I'm guessin yarn/box braids.


 
@natura87

I'm debating on my summer styles too! I have product that I have not touched. I need to use them up before I waste my money. If I put my stuff in the fridge, I won't have room for food!


----------



## bronzebomb

Golden75 said:


> My liquid silica shipped yesterday. I guess Vitacost don't tell ya when they gon' ship
> 
> I kind of want to stop wearing twists/braids. Getting bored. But I feel if I don't PS til I get to my desired length, I'll never get there. I was APL once  but that was after I stopped wearing weaves/braids, and APL was gone, quick . Then I was almost APL with weaves every now & then, low manipulation, then one trip to the Domican Sistas end that.
> 
> Eh, I'll keep this going, and see how we doing by October.


 
Golden75

I am a "Protective Styler" with Weave, Braids and Wigs.  However, lately I feel that my hair has stopped growing.  Hopefully this summer I'm able to use up some products and try a few more things.  Maybe my hair is sick of being "Protected".  I've considered keeping it in cornrows (under a wigh) and cowashing every day to see if water is key.  But like you, I'm getting bored with my hair.

Maybe I'll do a 30-day Challenge in June:  

*30 Natural Hair Styles w/o Protective Styling*​


----------



## SimJam

IDareT'sHair yes maaam here I iz

My summer (all the time) must haves --- 'cause its summer all dayum year in Jamaica lol

spritz --- Aloe Vera

leave in --- right now its pura body murumuru moisture milk, but HV whipped ends and moist Pro are also good

light oil to seal --- walnut/sweet almond mix

for twist out/puffs ---- SM curling souffle mixed with SM anti breakage mask 3:1 ratio


----------



## Golden75

bronzebomb said:


> @Golden75
> 
> I am a "Protective Styler" with Weave, Braids and Wigs. However, lately I feel that my hair has stopped growing. Hopefully this summer I'm able to use up some products and try a few more things. Maybe my hair is sick of being "Protected". I've considered keeping it in cornrows (under a wigh) and cowashing every day to see if water is key. But like you, I'm getting bored with my hair.
> 
> Maybe I'll do a 30-day Challenge in June:
> 
> 
> *30 Natural Hair Styles w/o Protective Styling*​
> bronzebomb - I feel if I can snatch back a decent bun, I am not ready to tackle this hair!  But if my hair is a good length at the end of June, I may try and experiment with more styles.
> 
> I was going to try wigs, but I still feel like I am dealing with my hair, in making sure I got that sucka on right so it don't fly off!  I also hope to use things up, in the coming months.  Thats why I want to switch to braids.  Just feel they are more secure and I won't have to redo so often.


----------



## mkd

Brownie518, Happy Birthday!!!


----------



## Shay72

Happy Birthday Brownie518

I'm trying to quit BASK but it ain't gonna happen. The consistency of their scrubs is . I will just add them to my list of vendors that I will tolerate a little bit of foolishnes from bc of the quality of their products (ie, HV, Qhem).


----------



## divachyk

bronzebomb thank you for that link although you were not talking to me. I enjoy cooking.


----------



## bronzebomb

divachyk - check out his YouTube page too!

AfroVeda - free shipping all weekend with $25 purchase


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Brownie518 Happy Birthday! Have a blast


----------



## Ltown

Hi ladies!
nothing new as usual, i did pickup last week tigi blonde nonsulfate shampoo, no new vendors, i need to refrig the oils/butters too. 
IDareT'sHair, i read your must have for summer i still don't know even after reading others. i guess i'm doing the same boring thing


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair My must haves for summer are

1 DB's moisturizing spritz ( claudie's tea seems like it might also do well )
2 CJ's smoothing lotion or SSI's coco cream LI
3 HV's Avasoya (MD's argan may also work)
4 *DB's coco bean cream ( replaced oyin's dew for me since my boys took that over)
5 CR's aloe hair gel or CJ's pattern pusha


----------



## Golden75

curlyhersheygirl - Just want to say thanks for posting the consistency issue with DB Smoothing Cream, I would've never known since this was my first time trying, and she did replace it.

Also DB moisturizing spritz, I must've missed it, or may be figured I have some to use up, put uh, I'll be trying that one too


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Golden75 NP glad I was able to help.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

Happy Birthday to Ya!! Brownie518  (think Stevie's song)

Just took out my twists to see if they will start to swell a bit. Going bowling with a bunch of smart, good-looking people tonight as a fundraiser for NSBE (national society of black engineers).

Twists felt good, nice and soft and shiny.  I left my cap off last night and tho the outside of the twists felt a lil dry they were great when  I took them out.


----------



## chebaby

happy birthday Brownie
band2::blowkiss:


----------



## chebaby

chello ladies
so i know its time to wash my hair because its not even soft with the cr butter i put in it last night.
tomorrow imma lightly shampoo and then condition with AO GPB. then imma do a wash and go with ether giovanni direct or kckt.


----------



## Brownie518

Thank you, ladies!!! I'm having a great day so far! Just got in so I can recharge and head back out later. 

My Hairveda, Shi Naturals, and It's Perfectly Natural came today. That IPN Pumpkin Honey Butter...:sweet:


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Vonnieluvs08 (the recent regulars)I know I'm missin' somebody.erplexed
> 
> Ya'll get on in there and answer my 3-5 Summer Hair "Must Haves"



This Summer is a use it up and get right Summa!!

Cowash every 7-10 days-Oyin Honey Hemp, Jessicurl Aloeba, and some other stuff
DC- every time with either MHC, SSI, Komaza, and BFH that I've been had in the fridge for a minute now
Leave-in- SSI, Aloeba, and Dew 
Twist outs and braid outs with SSI, DB, and Kyra- stylers and moisturizers
Henna every other month

I'm waiting to see if Trigga have this sale so I can incorporate that into my regi too.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

My Kyra's came yesterday.

It all smells amazing...mmhhmmm, mmhhhmm, good

She even upgraded my cupuacu hair cream from a 4oz to an 8oz.
These new vendors are doing the most to make sure I stay loyal and restock with them.

Once I use up the SSI and Qhem stuff I have from a ways back I will put the DB, Kyra, and Pura all into rotation for my summer regi.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Hey Ladies...Gooood Evenin'

My StankyLegBB came today @chebaby

I Agree with @Brownie518 Mine does not have a smell? 

It does looks nastay tho'.  Baby or Dog Doo *take your pick*

Nope. IPN doesn't look anything like this.

IPN is Slightly Green with Herb specks all throughout and smells Menthol-like & Herbally.

My Christine Gant also came and my little Growth Oil Vials from Naturelle Grow.

No word yet on my latest order from Hydroquench Systems.

Sitting here with Henna/Indigo on nah. Will try to leave it in until 8 or 8:30


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

IDareT'sHair

Just found your thread.  Thanks for the mention as well.

I need to henna this month and next then skip until August.  I could do a quick cassia gloss.

My last henna was April before I put in those extra small twists.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Vonnieluvs08

Yeah, I'm doing it tonight. I put it off long enough.erplexed 

I try to at least every 6-8 weeks or when that Grey comes in too Fierce (like now).

I still can't sleep in stuff. So, it looks like Imma be up a while.

ETA:  Don't that Kyra smell good? 

What's that Capuacu smell like?


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

IDareT'sHair

My few greys look crazy with the henna but add character. I like the red hint I get in the sun which keeps me from doing indigo, not a fan od really black hair.

The cupuaca smells sweet... hard to place... maybe like icing/cake.  A bit overwhelming in the jar but not so in hair.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Vonnieluvs08

I often wondered what effect Cassia would have on my Greys?  I haven't been wearing my hair out enough to really worry about it.

Not doing a 2 Step _i.e. Henna then Indigo_ but mixing the 2 together and then applying has given me deep rich Chestnutty Brown instead of Black-Black (like with the 2 Step process)


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My HQS Shipped.  _*oops i better not get too happeh until it's actually enroute*_

I'm tempted to do 1 mo' while that 25% is still on.

btw: I used HV Amala Creme Rinse for the 1st time tonight. I really like it. It cleansed and conditioned my hair at the same time.

I like it. Gooooooo BJ!


----------



## mkd

Hey errrybody!  

I ordered fom aveyou this morning and it shipped already.  

I am going to wash and steam with tiiva. 

Ltown,  I bought a liter of tigi color goddess to co wash with. Let me know how you like the poo.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

mkd

I found a coupon today for AveYou *cries*  I haven't ordered from them in a minute.

I'd like to tho'.  I need to put a little AveYou list away someplace.  If I were going to order I'd get:

BeeMine DC'er (don't they carry BM now?)
BeeMine Luscious Hair Creme
CJ *just something, not sure what..maybe Honey Butta?*
Tiiva Green Tea Moisturizer
HTN Oil 8 ounce

Just a bunch of Miscellaneous "Stuff"


----------



## mkd

T, I am not sure if they carry bee mine.  I only got cj stuff but I think I will get some cr next time.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

mkd said:


> *T, I am not sure if they carry bee mine*. I only got cj stuff but I think I will get some *cr* next time.


 
mkd

Maybe I was thinking CR.... 

Yep, I was.

I wish they had Darcy's, BM and a few others.

I think I might Steam in a few with Darcy's.


----------



## Brownie518

Hey, ya'll. Back again. I'm sittin here watching the NBA Playoffs. 

Has anyone gotten the KBB Mane Makeover stuff?


----------



## divachyk

Taliah Waajid PMB makes my ng sticky and clumpy so I pulled out my DB Transitioning Creme last night. I applied it to my ng and it moisturized my ng nicely. I'm thinking this might be my product of choice to hydrate my ng while stretching. I liked that it did not make my hair tangly, sticky or clumpy. I worked out today in the scorching sun and I sweat a lot. Now that my hair has dried of sweat, my ng is still soft. Typically, sweat makes my ng all dry and coarse. Don't get me wrong, my ng isn't fully moisturized but it is still soft and manageable. I'm liking this product thus far.


----------



## SimJam

This murumuru moisture milk is the beezknees

spritzed with aloe juice, then added the moisture milk then put my twists up into a french roll on tuesday, hair stayed moisturized until today when I wore my twists out


----------



## chebaby

hey people. im on and off today cause im bored as heck so im watching old movies on YT  and arguing with my ex right now im watching bad boy 2 and then ill watch love jones i freaking love that movie man.

anyway tomorrow i think imma shampoo and wear a wash and go but sunday i will be pulling out all the stops. imma put my steamer back together, pre poo, shampoo, steam and re bun


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@chebaby Clawd....After he got all up in Your Bun yesterday?.... *or was that sumbody else*

@SimJam Nice Pic Sim! I Agree about the Murumuru

@divachyk DB Transitioning is thebomb.com


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Well.  I am finally under the dryer.  I Steamed with DB DC'er.  I really like this DB DC'er.  Too bad it's 8 ounces.

I had thought about using Kern & 'nem Luscious Locs but changed my mind.

Didn't finish up anything either. 

I still have that teeny-tiny corner of HV Whipped Ends.  Imma hafta' cut that bottle open to get to it.

I have about 8 ounces left in my Liter of Jessicurl Too Shea!  

And I think I either have 3-4 8 ounce jars as a back-up.  All Island Fantasy.


----------



## divachyk

Oh yes IDareT'sHair, I will try to stock up the DB Transitioning Creme during BF. I think this bottle will last me until then.

Forgot to mention that I whipped some shea butter last night to make some body butter. I mixed in evco, evoo and pink sugar kisses fragrance oil. The scent isn't very lasting so perhaps I didn't add enough fragrance.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby Clawd....After he got all up in Your Bun yesterday?.... *or was that sumbody else*
> 
> @SimJam Nice Pic Sim! I Agree about the Murumuru
> 
> @divachyk DB Transitioning is thebomb.com


 all in my bun i like how you word things lol. same guy. you know how they act


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> Well. I am finally under the dryer. I Steamed with DB DC'er.* I really like this DB DC'er*. Too bad it's 8 ounces.
> 
> I had thought about using Kern & 'nem Luscious Locs but changed my mind.
> 
> Didn't finish up anything either.
> 
> I still have that teeny-tiny corner of HV Whipped Ends.* Imma hafta' cut that bottle open to get to it.*
> 
> I have about 8 ounces left in my Liter of Jessicurl Too Shea!
> 
> And I think I either have 3-4 8 ounce jars as a back-up. All Island Fantasy.


 the DB is a yummy conditioner you just reminded me i have a jar.

you be making sure you get all the product out


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby  You said he to' your "Bun" Up last night!...

Yeah that DB DC'er is really nice.

Brownie518  How's the Birthday Girl?  Did your HQS Ship?  I looked at that Coconut Lime Oil again tonight.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby 

Yeah Girl, I cut that bottle open and went up in there with my small Spatula and put it in an empty jar.

*no shame*


----------



## divachyk

Received my replacement Pura order today -- a MM and sapote oil.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Yeah Girl, I cut that bottle open and went up in there with my small Spatula and put it in an empty jar.
> 
> *no shame*


  gotta get yo monies worth. i understand. im the same way with rehab but luckily its already in a jar but thats the only thing about buying the liter. once it gets to the bottom you cant get it out


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby You said he to' your "Bun" Up last night!...
> 
> Yeah that DB DC'er is really nice.
> 
> @Brownie518 How's the Birthday Girl? Did your HQS Ship? I looked at that Coconut Lime Oil again tonight.


  i did say that didnt i


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> * i did say that didnt i*


 
@chebaby

Yep. Ms. Lady! You said it.

I still have a Liter of Curls Sublime to get to!

I see why PrissP bought a Gallon of Too Shea!  

I lurve that stuff.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Yep. Ms. Lady! You said it.
> 
> *I still have a Liter of Curls Sublime to get to*!
> 
> I see why PrissP bought a Gallon of Too Shea!
> 
> I lurve that stuff.


 
me too i forgot. well really its a half liter. but its so cheap thats why i purchased it. it was only like $30 and i can get it locally. ive had it for over a year though


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *me too i forgot. well really its a half liter.* but its so cheap thats why i purchased it. it was only like $30 and i can get it locally. ive had it for over a year though


 
chebaby

I can't wait!  It sounds so refreshing!


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> I can't wait! It sounds so refreshing!


 its bomb diggidy very very moisturizing. do you have a curls milkshake? that stuff is magic too


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> its bomb diggidy very very moisturizing. do you have a curls milkshake? that stuff is magic too


 
@chebaby

Nah, just the sublime. And maybe the Ectasy? 

I may have swapped that one tho'. (since you said it is just ai'ite)


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

I hate it took me this long to break out my DB DC'er.

That's some good stuff.

Now I wanna pull out the Pumpkin Seed Conditioner


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Nah, just the sublime. And maybe the Ectasy?
> 
> I may have swapped that one tho'. (since you said it is just ai'ite)


 yea the ectasy tea conditioner is just ok. i have a bottle its just sitting there lol.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> I hate it took me this long to break out my DB DC'er.
> 
> That's some good stuff.
> 
> Now I wanna pull out the Pumpkin Seed Conditioner


 darcys is an all around good line. and the price is always right


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *darcys is an all around good line. and the price is always right*


 
@chebaby

Yep.

What's on your List to Buy Next?


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Yep.
> 
> What's on your List to Buy Next?


 i want that CR moisture buter, the CR new gel, that coco curls stuff, some koils by nature leave in.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *i want that CR moisture buter, the CR new gel, that coco curls stuff, some koils by nature leave in.*


 
chebaby

Where?....from Sage or Local? That CR Gel is suppose to be really nice.

You're such a Gel-Head!

I guess my next purchase will be Marie Dean.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Where?....from Sage or Local? That CR Gel is suppose to be really nice.
> 
> You're such a Gel-Head!
> 
> I guess my next purchase will be Marie Dean.


  i luvs my gel. yea i can get it from sage

i knew you would be getting some MD lol. shes your new HTN


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> i luvs my gel. yea i can get it from sage
> 
> *i knew you would be getting some MD lol. shes your new HTN*


 
chebaby

Yeah.  She is........

I'm puttin' my list together nah.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

What are you doing to your Hair tomorrow?


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Yeah. She is........
> 
> I'm puttin' my list together nah.


 lol
thats good you found a line you love so much. i know we can use several different lines but its nice to always have that ONE.


IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> What are you doing to your Hair tomorrow?


 im gonna shampoo with elucence and then condition with AO GPB or CD chocolat cause i need a little protein right now.

imma steam on sunday


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *imma steam on sunday*


 
chebaby  With what?


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby With what?


 not sure yet.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

I can't wait to use that Mop Top DC'er again. 

I looked at that tonight. 

But it's full-a Protein so I skipped it, since I had just done a Hendigo.

Will pull this out again maybe next week or so


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

Next wash Day, I'll probably steam with either MD or DB (again) since it's open nah.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

Decided to do an updo for the Bowling party.  Came out real cute.  I used my flexi 8 to hold it up with a few bobby pins.  Will keep it like this for the rest of the weekend.  May touch up the front twists as needed.

Next wash day will be Tuesday.  My scalp is not the happiest right now but it will get through.  I think it just needs a thorough cleansing.


----------



## bajandoc86

BearFruitHair - posted on their FB page

It's here, folks - MAYSALE is ON! Use promo code 'MAYSALE' today thru the 31st for 25% off.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Reviews ladies 

MD's Green Hemp Conditioner Proless

I got this in the green mango scent which it does smell like 
This is a very moisturizing and has adequate slip for detangling.
It also spreads easily. A definite repurchase.


Kyra's Coconut Cream Hair Milk

It didn't work as a stand alone moisturizer or leave in for me but performed better as a refresher and styling base with either a bit of oil, pomade or butter on top. This isn't a product I would necessarily repurchase.


----------



## chebaby

chelloladies
so i shampooed with cd black vanilla and then finally did a bentonite clay treatment. messy
now im waiting for my hair to dry in a towel so i can see if it feels clean like i want and then ill co wash.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

Chello-Ms.Chelady!

Nothing new with me.  Just wanted to see if anybody was "Home"

Used up 1 Claudie Isha.  I don't think I have any back ups.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Chello-Ms.Chelady!
> 
> Nothing new with me.  Just wanted to see if anybody was "Home"
> 
> Used up 1 Claudie Isha.  I don't think I have any back ups.


chello
yea im on. my plans got cancelled so i have to come up with something else to do lol.

thats good you are using stuff up. now you can make room for more stuff

imma go to target today and get a kinky curly come clean shampoo.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

Yeah, I have that nice cool moisturized feeling going on right now.

It's suppose to be like 85 today so I got to make sure I'm nice & moisturized.

What else you looking for at Tar'Get?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@chebaby

I'm doubtful if I get any packages today. I'm all caught up (except for that last Hydroquench).

I don't think I have anything else coming this way.

curlyhersheygirl

Curly, remember, that Kyra Coconut Milk stuff didn't really get good 'reviews'. 

I'm glad I changed my order.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

Hey Che, I hate the mess of Henna.  I always try to be careful.  I saw 2 spots this a.m. One in the Kitchen and one in the Bathroom.erplexed

The mess is probably the main reason why I don't do it as often as I should.


----------



## Golden75

curlyhersheygirl said:


> Reviews ladies
> 
> MD's Green Hemp Conditioner Proless
> 
> I got this in the green mango scent which it does smell like
> This is a very moisturizing and has adequate slip for detangling.
> It also spreads easily. A definite repurchase.
> 
> 
> *Kyra's Coconut Cream Hair Milk
> 
> It didn't work as a stand alone moisturizer or leave in for me but performed better as a refresher and styling base with either a bit of oil, pomade or butter on top. This isn't a product I would necessarily repurchase.*




Most reviews I read said the same thing, not a repurchase.  I have this in the stash also


----------



## bronzebomb

@chebaby & @IDareT'sHair - I'm steaming too! (in cornrows)

I think I am going to try my personal 30 day "no protective style" challenge (June) I want to see my hair. I haven't played in it this year. I don't think my hair is growing...it looks the same length. maybe I'll get a growth spurt in June/July. Atleast 3 inches...

I may get a lil bit of AfroVeda.  since she got free shipping all weekend.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75 said:


> Most reviews I read said the same thing, not a repurchase. I have this in the stash also


 
@Golden75

I'm glad I switched my order!


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Hey Che, I hate the mess of Henna.  I always try to be careful.  I saw 2 spots this a.m. One in the Kitchen and one in the Bathroom.erplexed
> 
> The mess is probably the main reason why I don't do it as often as I should.


yea i hate making a mess
im not as messy with henna as i am with bentonite though because i make my henna thick but my bentonite is loose and watery so its everywhereerplexed good thing is that it doesnt stain.


----------



## Shay72

Welp didn't make it to the first National Natural Hair Meetup Day. The 2nd year is always better anyways . I sent off the Special Olympians to their Regional Meet, hit Starbucks, then Target, then did a 5K, got gas and headed to my parents to shower & have lunch.  Drove to the meetup and drove right past. Dammit I'm tired....


----------



## IDareT'sHair

bronzebomb

What are you getting from AV?

I forgot I'm waiting on that package.


----------



## Brownie518

Hello!! Just stoppin in to say hey and see what's goin on. We just got back from a little cookout and now I'm tired. It was hot today!

Nothing going on with my hair. I used Hydratherma Sea Silk foam styler after I washed the other day and my hair was extremely smooth and silky with a LOT of body. Had some swang, too. I used Claudie's Tea like normal and just used a smaller amount of her Leave In. According to the directions, you should put the Foam Styler on top. I then did a wet wrap and it was perfect!! I'll be doing the same routine when I wash late Sunday night.


----------



## chebaby

hey ladies
guess who i met today? curlypad from YT. i watched her wash and go video today so tonight when i went to target i see this head of hair and im like i know that hair lmao. so i do something i never do which was call out to her. and instantly she was very sweet and we talked hair and products and we must have talked for like 2 hours cause we walked target together. we even ended up talking to this other lady lol. it was like the day to meet people lol.
so we exchanged numbers and said we would keep in touch.
oh and her hair is even more beautiful in person.

i ended up buying some kckt and kc come clean today from a bss. i started to get uncles funky daughter curly magic but decided against it.


----------



## Brownie518

Che, what a coincidence! That's nice that ya'll talked!! 


My SSI and Pomade Shoppe came today. Still waiting on:

A response from Kern re: my missing 4 ounces
Afroveda


----------



## divachyk

I just finished DCing with Kyra's hemp conditioner. I let it sit for about 2 hours under my heat cap. My hair was super soft upon rinsing. I air dried. My hair doesn't feel overly soft. It feels strong but that might be the AO GPB still at work that I used last week. No complaints though since my breakage was well under control today.

I used up Kyra's mango cream if I haven't mentioned that before.


----------



## bajandoc86

I bought 2 8oz QB AOHC and Oyin's pomade - the berries one. The AOHC and AHTB have been giving me the greatest twistouts, and my sample of AOHC that I bought during her last sale is about done. I saw a notification on my fb this am from QB - saying Sage was restocked. I hit paynuh so fast it would make your head spin.

I just realised that my big bottle of AOGPB is done  First thing in the morning, I will hit up vitamin life and restock.


----------



## natura87

Cowashed with Oyin Honey Hemp this morning, left a little in as a leave in, fluffed the fro and sealed with Carol's Daughters Hair Balm.


----------



## natura87

bajandoc86 said:


> I bought 2 8oz QB AOHC and Oyin's pomade - the berries one. The AOHC and AHTB have been giving me the greatest twistouts, and my sample of AOHC that I bought during her last sale is about done. I saw a notification on my fb this am from QB - saying Sage was restocked. I hit paynuh so fast it would make your head spin.
> 
> I just realised that my big bottle of AOGPB is done  First thing in the morning, I will hit up vitamin life and restock.



The  smell if the SBP from Oyin is very strong. I like it but it has to be used sparingly.


----------



## beautyaddict1913

Hello ladies! I see news about a BFH sale, probably going to wait until the last minute to hit paynah since I'm kind of turned off by the way that green tea conditioner had my hair feeling...but generally I love their products just hate their prices and packaging. I have been wearing my hair in a ponytail and high bun this week. I will post pics below. Today I did an oil soak with my jbco peppermint oil mix, detangled with Claudies tea and Curls coconut sublime, washed with Shea Moisture baby shampoo, and I'm currently doing a light protein treatment with Curl Junkie Curl Fix. I used up the Curl Fix and next week I anticipate using up Claudies 3-in1 cleanser (will start on jojoba cleanser next), Curls sublime (will start detangling with CJ smoothing lotion), Claudies tea (will pull out the it's perfectly natural tea), Darcys Transitioning Creme (will start using SSI coco creme) and Claudies gel (I have backups). Feels good to be using up so much stuff!


----------



## beautyaddict1913

Brownie518 said:


> natura87
> 
> Soppin wet...



Brownie518 i bout died laughing at you so hard saying that product smells like soppin wet white folks Lmaaaoo! That is too funny! I know that smell and that's horrible


----------



## Ltown

Hi ladies!

i'm on a no-buy for the summer stock is good.  Today i will do usually prepoo with aloevera gel/wg, wash with organix argan poo, tea rinse,use up sd shea, aloe vera spritz,claudie leavein, use up hairitage jar of joe, seal with hv vatika.


----------



## Golden75

Good morning!  Think I'm going to start GHE. My ends feel a bit rough and as moist as the rest of the strand.  It's hard to moisturizer properly in kinkies, so thinking GHE will get them in shape.

Ltown - that sounds doable, no buy for the summer.  I may join you on that.  

I'm debating on getting some MD, just depends on how my car inspection goes.  If need brakes & tires, it's a wrap.  I'm thinking bout: Seaweed & Rice, Sweet Milk, Coffee & Kokum, Chammomile & Candula, Argan Cream.  

divachyk - glad your breakage is under control.


----------



## bajandoc86

Happy Sunday guys!

natura87 Thanks, will def keep that in mind. I bought it for smoothing my edges, keep in mind that I have gels already and I don't use those. Not sure why I think I may use that. I usually just leave my edges be. 

beautyaddict1913 I agree with you about that BFH. I want some more of the pistachio cream dc  But every time I go that site I'm like


----------



## Shay72

chebaby
Curlypad mentioned you in her video. She didn't give out your name but said she met you at Target and ya'll had a good time.

She also said the DMV National Hair Meetup thing was busted. Glad I drove by. Didn't waste my time.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@chebaby You need to gone & get you a Channel!

Mernin' Lovelies. Just applied some HV (Asha Omega Oil)*free sample* the real little bottle. And some HTN Lotion.

Need to go to the Grocery. Still haven't bought anything. I guess I'm waiting on MD. She sent out email notices yesterday about the Sale. 

Code = *MEMDAY25* May 25-31.  25%

Will do my hair Tuesday. Not sure what I'll use. Other than DB's to DC/Steam with.


----------



## chebaby

chello ladies
Shay72, thats so sweet she mentioned me. yea she told me about the meet up. i wanted to go but didnt and she was like "you aint miss nothing" 

IDareT'sHair, i do want to start a channel but im shy lol.

i dont think imma do my hair today. i did it yesterday and dont want to do too much manipulation.
yesterday i shampooed with cd black vanilla, bentonite clay, then shampooed with elucence. then conditioned with cd chocolat for about 10 minutes. detangling was a blip so i dont know how much longer i can keep up with this finger detangling crap lol.
i used kckt for my leave in, moisturized with cr moisture butter and put my hair in a bun.

i have an interview for a part time job tomorrow


----------



## chebaby

the next time i do my hair i will condition with curl rehab to get my moisture back. that bentonite sure made my hair shiny even when it was naked lol.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Hey ladies 

IDareT'sHair & Golden75 Yeah I saw those reviews after I placed my order and it was to late to change it  It's not terrible so I'll use it till it's gone.

chebaby Good luck tomorrow


----------



## Shay72

Trying to decide if I will steam with CJ's Hibiscus & Banana Deep Fix to finish it up since I know it won't be a repurchase. Since I already know that I can add some agave nectar to it. First time wanted to use it without any additions. If I don't do that I will dc with CJ Curl Rehab.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby  Are you sure you want a PT Job?  I hope it won't be too much for you.  But, if you want it - It's Yours!

curlyhersheygirl  I really don't need any more Milks right nah, although I'd love to have another Tiiva Green Tea Moisturizer.  

OT:

I thought about doing a little AveYou haul....still thinking on it.  Just for little Misc. items like Tiiva etc.

I need to transfer my Claudie Tea into a Spritz Bottle.  It's 80 something again today and I feel like I need really need to spritz.  

I'm not mentally ready for Hot Weather.


----------



## divachyk

Hey Ladies! Hoping everyone is having a great day. 

I am at my sister's graduation -- she a teacher now y'all (in my country slang) --- amen! Wish this speaker would hur'rup (hurry up). He has remixed his speech.

Got my hair in a pony, showing my length. I two strand twisted overnight so it is nice and wavy.

Products to buy asap because I am low: AE garlic, Kenra moisturizing, jbco and Bee Mine Luscious. I don't know how I ended up getting low on my staples at the same time. My poor pockets.


----------



## chebaby

hey T
yea i need the extra money for more hair products lol
its right across the street from my other job anyway so it should be cool and easy to adjust to.

i think next week imma do another clay treatment and then steam


----------



## chebaby

curlyhersheygirl said:


> Hey ladies
> 
> @IDareT'sHair & @Golden75 Yeah I saw those reviews after I placed my order and it was to late to change it  It's not terrible so I'll use it till it's gone.
> 
> @chebaby Good luck tomorrow


thank you curly


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *hey T*
> *yea i need the extra money for more hair products lol*
> *its right across the street from my other job anyway so it should be cool and easy to adjust to.*
> 
> i think next week imma do another clay treatment and then steam


 
chebaby

That's Great that it's so close.  I hope you get it! 

More products sound

I was sitting here thinking about what Imma use Tuesday!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@beautyaddict1913 Your Hurr looks Cute!

@divachyk Congrats to Your Sis! Does she have a job already?


----------



## beautyaddict1913

Thank you IDareT'sHair 
Hello to the rest of the ladies. Where did our weekend go girls?!?!
Last night I deep conditioned with MHC papaya and used it up. Next week Im finally pulling out bee mine dc. I hope it works for me! This morning I moisturized with Transitioning creme and sealed with HTN growth oil. My hair was so soft! That ponytail was a fuzzy mess tho! I had to hurry and get ready for church and I didn't want to put any gel in it because Im planning to try a braid out tonight. Going to try Claudies curl butter!


----------



## chebaby

thanx T. i hope i get it too.
beauty, your hair really does look cute


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@beautyaddict1913 Beauty, I think you'll love BeeMine DC'er!.....

@chebaby What's Up Che-lady?

Ya'll I feel like buyin' somethin'. *no idea what tho'*

I'll be glad when BJ opens back up.  I wanna know when that Red Tea Creme is gone be available in Full Sized Jars.

And I think I want another Hydrasilica spritz.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @beautyaddict1913 Beauty, I think you'll love BeeMine DC'er!.....
> 
> @chebaby What's Up Che-lady?
> 
> Ya'll I feel like buyin' somethin'. *no idea what tho'*
> 
> I'll be glad when BJ opens back up.  I wanna know when that Red Tea Creme is gone be available in Full Sized Jars.
> 
> And I think I want another Hydrasilica spritz.


yea i feel like buying something but im tryna hold off
i just got some kinky curly stuff yesterday so im good for the most part.

that red tea cream does sound good


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@chebaby I was just fittna' ask @beautyaddict1913 when she was gone try StankyLegBB?

Why did I look at it and turn up my nose?

I'm sure it was because of such horrendous Customer Service.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

Gurl...I done pulled out the Spritz! 

It was sooo hot yesterday & today, but I don't think it's going to last.

Imma use HV Hydrasilica because it's a really small bottle and then break out some of the others.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I said one of those Spritz smelled like Dill Pickle Juice and now I can't remember if it was DB's or MHC's?  

I had both.  

I did try a nice one by MHC (can't remember the name now) 

And her sales are too chintzy.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Gurl...I done pulled out the Spritz!
> 
> It was sooo hot yesterday & today, but I don't think it's going to last.
> 
> Imma use HV Hydrasilica because it's a really small bottle and then break out some of the others.


my computer has been acting up. i was trying to multi quote but anyway yea, keep them spritz on hand. they are wonderful in the summer
speaking of mists and such i miss ojon mist. i might get some one day.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby I was just fittna' ask @beautyaddict1913 when she was gone try StankyLegBB?
> 
> Why did I look at it and turn up my nose?
> 
> I'm sure it was because of such horrendous Customer Service.


yea her cs sucks. luckily i havent had a problem from her in a while(knock on wood) but i hate that she doesnt send out shipping notices.

imma use that stanky leg on sunday if i dont forget lol. remind me so i can give you a review


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> I said one of those Spritz *smelled like Dill Pickle Juice *and now I can't remember if it was DB's or MHC's?
> 
> I had both.
> 
> I did try a nice one by MHC (can't remember the name now)
> 
> And her sales are too chintzy.


 that is not cute.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@chebaby

Gurl...Yeah You Did Lurve that Ojon Mist didn't you? 

I really didn't care for the BFH Olive Drench and I didn't care for the smell of Enso's Sweet Agave Nectar, but I'll try to use those 2 up next/quickly.

I need to find another way to use the Olive Drench, so I can use it up. 

I still want some J&B. Lawd knows I had it and swapped it at least 2 or 3 times.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

Yep.  One of them smelled just like Dill Pickle Juice.  

I want to say it was DB Herbal Spritz, but it very well coulda' been the one I had by MHC.

MHC has one that is really nice.  Lemme go look that up!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@chebaby

Ooooo Che! Check out MHC's New Website! And she has new bottles & products.

A Ginger Apple Rinse!

*drools & passes out*

Oh, the one I liked was the Herbal Hair Cocktail. 

I also wanted the Natural Humectants. Fab swore by the O'Honey Hair Mist.

http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=...2MjWCg&usg=AFQjCNH33gLQrKU5_McSxHGPTBd8EiLTjA


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> yea her cs sucks. luckily i havent had a problem from her in a while(knock on wood) but i hate that she doesnt send out shipping notices.
> 
> *imma use that stanky leg on sunday if i dont forget lol. remind me so i can give you a review*


 
chebaby

Will definitely give you a "Gentle" Reminder.

Yeah, that CS issue is a definite turn-off. 

And it's not that the Folks are 'nasty' or anything....they just fail to execute.

Lemme make a quick MHC Cart.  Nvrmnd.  I forgot about her horrendous shipping rates.


----------



## divachyk

@IDareT'sHair and @beautyaddict1913, I like the BM DCner. 

@chebaby, good luck on the part time gig.

@IDareT'sHair, my sister already works at an Elementary School in a Teacher's Asst role. It's a permanent job so she'll continue working in that capacity until a true Teacher's position opens up. I'm very proud of her. Took her like 21 on again/off again years, several setbacks, hiccups and curveballs to graduate but dear God, she made it! Thank you for the well wishes.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@divachyk

That's Beautiful. At least she finished. Prayerfully, something will open up for her.

IA:  That BM DC'er is thebomb.com


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

Hey Che, You need to Buy/Try this!

http://mynaturalhairstore.com/curlmaker.aspx


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

Hey Ladies. Here at work taking a break. They working us hard and it isn't even the busy season yet. Memorial Day weekend will be the first test. My boss asked the CEO if we can hire another doctor don't know how that's going to work out.

If i get out of here early im going to start on my hair tonight. My scalp is soooooo itchie. Going to pre poo with some left over BFH shea condish and do a HOT and add some macedami Going to poo with shea moisture black African soap. Probably do a quick protein treatment then Dc with SSI. I hope to use up somethings.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Vonnieluvs08

Nice Regi Vonnie!

I hope I use up some things on Tuesday too.

I just placed a little order over at AveYou.  Couldn't fight the Spurrrrt any longer..... 

It had my fangas itching to hit PayNah.


----------



## Brownie518

Hi, ladies! Hope everyone had a great weekend!!

IDareT'sHair - what you pushin che to get now? Let me go look at MHC....


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518

Hey LadyB!  Good Evening.

Some Gel CR. You know she's a Gelhead.


----------



## Shay72

I can't deal with all that clicking you need to do to actually see a product on MHC site. Reminds me of MD. Too much.


----------



## bajandoc86

My stuff from Sage shipped the SAME day.  YAY! Hopefully I get my hands on that AOHC before it's time to redo my twists.


----------



## destine2grow

Hey ladies! I jave been MIA due to me being ill. I thought I was getting better but I wasn't. I am definitely better now.

Happy belated b'day Brownie518.

IDareT'sHair I don't have any hair faves except for thw summer except for CJ Curl Rehab and pink Eco Styler gel for WnG's.

I was too sick to order during the previous sells. This is what I get for waiting to thw last minute. I will probably order from sage or aveyou.

I want to get a sew in. I really want my hair to grow and right now I don't feel like its growing. So after I  finish this twist challenge im going to do a sew in.

My plan is to PS in weave until Dec. I will keep the weave in for 3 mths take a break for a week or two and back on I go.

I am really hoping I can stick to this routine. If not I will just go back to twist. So far the twist are okay. Its better for my hair than the constant WnG.

Tomorrow I am going to wash, HOT, protein treatment, DC, m&s. Then I am back in twist.


----------



## beautyaddict1913

About to go to bed.....just finished a braidout with 17 braids using Claudies curl butter. Hope my hair looks good in the morning! I will keep you guys posted!


----------



## Ltown

Good Morning ladies!


shay, bask body butter, bomb.com for me with dry eczema skin that great, its very thick.


IdareT'sahir, that gel does looks good, i need samples? more vendors need to sell samples 
Its raining all week again, bun hair week.

2 weeks until dd graduation the fam coming and the ex i'm need to get some Volka


----------



## bronzebomb

I am starting my 30 Day "Unprotected Style" Challenge June 1.  

today I removed the cornrows and wore it out.  I received a lot of compliments.  Hopefully, I'll be able to manage my hair and have some cute style starting June 1.  I think I'm going to video tape it. (every morning)


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

Hey Ladies.

So frustrated.  Didn't leave work until 3am which shot all my hair plans for today since I have to go back in at 6pm. 

Debating if I'm going to start now or wait until tomorrow.  I really need to do this hair its embarrassing (ok maybe not that extreme) but I would feel better if I got it done esp since it's Memorial Day weekend and I got some plans.

I really wanna use up some stuff.  I get tired of looking at the same bottles/jars all the time and they don't go anywhere.


----------



## chebaby

chello ladies
i am in a great mood today. my job interview went well and i have another interview on friday
my bun is looking and feeling good today. at first it wasnt feeling so hot but its hella humid outside today and i misted it with greg juice so now its feeling nice.


----------



## Golden75

I have never  over yt ppl hair .  But this girl, in her early teens had blonde, WL, thick wavy hair. I have never seen that!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

Awww Che!  That's Wonderful! I know your Bun Looked Cute.  _*i wish i could bun*_ 

I talked to *fabulosity* today, she told me to tell you: Gell-o!

She's lovin' some TRIGGA'.  I cracked up.  She said she saw it on YouTube and then she Googled it and "we" (LHCF) came up.

That was funny!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

Hey Che, did you see that Camille Rose Gel Link I posted for you?  _*cough*_

I also saw it at AVEYOU


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Awww Che! That's Wonderful! I know your Bun Looked Cute. _*i wish i could bun*_
> 
> I talked to *fabulosity* today, she told me to tell you: Gell-o!
> 
> She's lovin' some TRIGGA'. I cracked up. She said she saw it on YouTube and then she Googled it and "we" (LHCF) came up.
> 
> That was funny!


 thanx T.
you will surely be able to bun soon
i miss fab. tell her i said hi. she needs to come on back, you are not suppossed to ever leave the U1B1 team ever!!!


IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Hey Che, did you see that Camille Rose Gel Link I posted for you? _*cough*_
> 
> I also saw it at AVEYOU


 yea, now its on my "short" list of products i must get


----------



## chebaby

T, when is your next hair day?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *T, when is your next hair day?*


 
@chebaby

She wanted me to give you a Special Shout-Out! She said, we probably forgot all about her...I said Chile You a ICON a Legend up in Here.

Oh, Imma do my Hair tomorrow. I'm going to Cowash with Claudie's Fortifying, do a Mega-Tek Treatment and Steam with Darcy's.

My AveYou Shipped. 

Girl, I can't beweave Ms. Fab is lovin' some Trigga' she was saying how Soft her Hair is.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

Putting a Short-List togevvver is a good idea.  

I got that CR Hair Refresher (spritz). 

I think I was just HOT and Spritz was sounding good. _*i still want J&B tho'*_

I need to go put some Coffee on for tomorrow.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

When is your next Hair Day?


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> She wanted me to give you a Special Shout-Out! She said, we probably forgot all about her...I said Chile You a ICON a Legend up in Here.
> 
> Oh, Imma do my Hair tomorrow. I'm going to Cowash with Claudie's Fortifying, do a Mega-Tek Treatment and Steam with Darcy's.
> 
> My AveYou Shipped.
> 
> Girl, I can't beweave Ms. Fab is lovin' some Trigga' she was saying how Soft her Hair is.


 tell her i miss her. how could we ever forget miss fab????? that would never happen.

steaming with darcys sounds good
what you order from aveyou? i mut have missed that post.

you know fab still keep up with all the new hair care she was like just cause i dont post with yall no more dont mean i aint still a pj


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Putting a Short-List togevvver is a good idea.
> 
> I got that CR Hair Refresher (spritz).
> 
> I think I was just HOT and Spritz was sounding good. _*i still want J&B tho'*_
> 
> I need to go put some Coffee on for tomorrow.


 i saw that new CR spritz. so far everything i have tried from her has been sooooo nice


IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> When is your next Hair Day?


im not doing my hair again until saturday(would be sunday but i plan on seeing the ex so i need to be cute)
i plan to oil my scalp with jbco, and pre poo the hair was kbb stankyleg and then shampoo with come clean, and steam with curl rehab and then bun. i never thought i would be bunning on a regular cause i hate protective styling but ya gotta do what ya gotta do lol.


oh and i will be pulling out the cj smoothing conditioner for detangling this week too. i have 2 bottles but i need to get more cause if imma keep finger detangling imma need it


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

I got:

1 Moisture Butter
1 Refresher
1 HTN Protein DC'er
1 HTN Oil

Hmp.  Plan on gettin' that Bun To' up again uh????


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@chebaby

When I was in College I use to Bun errrday. 

But that was _many moons_ ago and now I don't have any Hair.

ETA:  Keep me posted about Stank-Stank.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> I got:
> 
> 1 Moisture Butter
> 1 Refresher
> 1 HTN Protein DC'er
> 1 HTN Oil
> 
> Hmp. Plan on gettin' that Bun To' up again uh????


thats a yummy list
that CR moisturie butter is the bomb. i hope the jair twisting cream is just as good. its thicker that the butter but i plan on using it for buns the same way.
let me know how that refresher spritz turns out. 


IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> *When I was in College I use to Bun errrday*.
> 
> But that was _many moons_ ago and now I don't have any Hair.
> 
> ETA: Keep me posted about Stank-Stank.


 see we gotta get back to keeping it simple lol.

you know imma keep you posted. i hope when i put the plastic cap on the smell doesnt knock the wind outta me like it did when i mixed HV sitrinilla with dabur vatika oil


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *thats a yummy list*
> *that CR moisturie butter is the bomb. i hope the jair twisting cream is just as good. its thicker that the butter but i plan on using it for buns the same way.*
> *let me know how that refresher spritz turns out. *
> 
> *see we gotta get back to keeping it simple lol.*
> 
> *you know imma keep you posted. i hope when i put the plastic cap on the smell doesnt knock the wind outta me like it did when i mixed HV sitrinilla with dabur vatika oil*


 

chebaby  I lurve CR.  I like that Jansyn Moisture Max and the SOYlicious conditioners.  I just hate that they are only 8 ounces.  That twisting creme gets pretty good reviews.

Will definitely let you know about the Spritz/Refresher.  After I checked out I remembered AveYou has Jessicurl nah.  I coulda' got some. erplexed 

I couldn't decide what else to get, that's how I ended up with HTN. 

I could have gotten Jessicurl or Tiiva (which I also wanted).

Clawd Hammercy!  Sitrinillah + Dabur Vatika Oil = Stank.  Girl, I can't even imagine that Funk.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby FYI:  Brownie still hasn't heard back from Kern.


----------



## Ltown

Afternoon PJunkies!

IDareT'sHair, I seen Fab on nc selling some trigger I wonder which one she like, why did she leave lhcf? I lurk nc for some sells or hair dos for 3c's this @#@# is a mess. chebaby ain't no hair styling this week not with all the rain we will be getting.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Ltown

Gurl...You had me Crackin' Up this morning!  

When you said you gone need some Vodka to get through DD's graduation.

I lost it. I said: Clawd....That Ltown is a Mess.

ETA:  Yep.  She said she hangs out sometime on NC.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby I lurve CR. I like that Jansyn Moisture Max and the SOYlicious conditioners. I just hate that they are only 8 ounces. That twisting creme gets pretty good reviews.
> 
> Will definitely let you know about the Spritz/Refresher. After I checked out I remembered AveYou has Jessicurl nah. I coulda' got some. erplexed
> 
> I couldn't decide what else to get, that's how I ended up with HTN.
> 
> I could have gotten Jessicurl or Tiiva (which I also wanted).
> 
> *Clawd Hammercy! Sitrinillah + Dabur Vatika Oil = Stank. Girl, I can't even imagine that Funk*.


 girl, funkay aint even the word. orange smell mixed with farm animal funky man smell

now that you mention it i think i finally am interested in tiiva deep conditioner. i might get it


IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby FYI: Brownie still hasn't heard back from Kern.


 erplexedthats a mess. what kern be doing over there she get right to save her life lmao.


Ltown said:


> Afternoon PJunkies!
> 
> @IDareT'sHair, I seen Fab on nc selling some trigger I wonder which one she like, why did she leave lhcf? I lurk nc for some sells or hair dos for 3c's this @#@# is a mess. @chebaby ain't no hair styling this week not with all the rain we will be getting.


 i know its been raining a lot my hair got wet today but some how it didnt frizz out so thats good.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> girl, funkay aint even the word. orange smell mixed with farm animal funky man smell
> 
> now that you mention it i think i finally am interested in tiiva deep conditioner. i might get it
> 
> erplexedthats a mess. what kern be doing over there she get right to save her life lmao.
> 
> i know its been raining a lot my hair got wet today but some how it didnt frizz out so thats good.


 
chebaby

You should get the Tiiva Che!  And you should also get the Green Tea Moisturizer.

Girl, I know it Stankedededed.

Yeah, Kern need to get right or get left.  *like they say at church*


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> You should get the Tiiva Che! And you should also get the Green Tea Moisturizer.
> 
> Girl, I know it Stankedededed.
> 
> *Yeah, Kern need to get right or get left. *like they say at church**


 the bolded made me lol. yea she needs help. at one point she was getting it together. shipping stuff faster and better cs, but now

yea i think imma get tiiva.

it was FUNKAAAAYYYYY


----------



## IDareT'sHair

*cough* I'm thinking about getting some IPN.  Brownie518 

Yep.  Imma try it again.erplexed


----------



## Shay72

IDareT'sHair & Brownie518
I'm definitely getting some IPN. I'm just trying to see what code is best to use when.

The one thing about these handmade companies is they be putting their sales out all late. Memorial Day is this weekend and we don't know jack .


----------



## Ltown

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Ltown
> 
> Gurl...You had me Crackin' Up this morning!
> 
> When you said you gone need some Vodka to get through DD's graduation.
> 
> I lost it. I said: Clawd....That Ltown is a Mess.
> 
> ETA:  Yep.  She said she hangs out sometime on NC.



IDareT'sHair, the family is a trip i knew growing up i didn't belong for real they don't  want to leave the  #@#@  dog so they coming in Sun leaving Tues, scared that my brother will not  watch the dog.  The dog has never been left home alone i made sure they  will get home  as early as possible, get up at  3AM bye bye at 6AM.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ltown said:


> * i made sure they will get home as early as possible, get up at 3AM bye bye at 6AM.*


 
Ltown

You Wrong.  That's durty Ltown.  

Makin' them folks get up in the middle of the night.


----------



## Ltown

IDareT'sHair said:


> Ltown
> 
> You Wrong.  That's durty Ltown.
> 
> Makin' them folks get up in the middle of the night.



IDareT'sHair, dog before family? heck yes get out go home.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72  I'm using the FREESHIP (over $35.00).  I'm looking at getting:

1 Tea-Lightful Quench
1 Tea-Lightful Shine
1 Pumpkin Honey Butter
1 Turn Me Loose Detangler *love this*

I shole hope I don't have no problems.

I was just recently burnt by a member.erplexed

Right now, this Discount Code ain't workin' so I had to contact her.  

And I reminded her of our contentous 'past history'.  I probably shouldn't have done that.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ltown

It's DD's Big Day!  I hope you all have fun.  So, remember...it's about Her.

Don't forget to Swang that hair in Ex-Hubby's face. Make sure you look extra cute.  *That part can be about you*


----------



## Ltown

IDareT'sHair said:


> Ltown
> 
> It's DD's Big Day!  I hope you all have fun.  So, remember...it's about Her.
> 
> Don't forget to Swang that hair in Ex-Hubby's face. Make sure you look extra cute.  *That part can be about you*



IDareT'shair, i know  that  why i'm getting some volka


----------



## chebaby

Ltown said:


> IDareT'shair, i know that why i'm getting some volka


 this post makes me


----------



## destine2grow

I need someone to have a sale or have one going on now! I'm piss and want to spend some money or either hurt someone!

Tell me more about IPN? (please)


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ltown said:


> *i know that why i'm getting some volka*


 
Ltown

Girl, don't be gettin' to' down like that.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

destine2grow said:


> *Tell me more about IPN? (please)*


 
@destine2grow 

http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=...6rDgCg&usg=AFQjCNFnjLZBABGpwW3X7TxvSNJxDwZ4TQ


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Hey all I need to go back and catch up but my sis just called me to tell me about her SSI order and proceeds to tell me that the new lush butter smells like some sort of foot ointment


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *this post makes me *


 
chebaby

Gurl....Don't be encouraging Ltown to get Drunk all weekend.....


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> Hey all I need to go back and catch up but my sis just called me to tell me about her *SSI *order and proceeds to *tell me that the new lush butter smells like some sort of foot ointment*


 
curlyhersheygirl

Girl, all these folks comin' up with these Stanky Products these days.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> curlyhersheygirl
> 
> Girl, all these folks comin' up with these Stanky Products these days.



IDareT'sHair I can't deal with stanky stuff; that'll give me a headache


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *I can't deal with stanky stuff; that'll give me a headache *


 
curlyhersheygirl

Curly, I guess folks think they need at least 1 StankyLeg in their line.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> curlyhersheygirl
> 
> Curly, I guess folks think they need at least 1 StankyLeg in their line.



IDareT'sHair  I guess so


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Gurl....Don't be encouraging Ltown to get Drunk all weekend.....


  sometimes you gotta get drunk to deal with certain people. if i liked to drink i would have to in order to deal with my ex


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *if i liked to drink i would have to in order to deal with my ex*


 
@chebaby

Was you drunk when you was gettin' that Bun messed up?.......

She don't need to be showin' up at her Daughter's High School Graduation To' Up from the Flo' Up.

And folks be saying: "Her Moms was drunk at the graduation"


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Was you drunk when you was gettin' that Bun messed up?.......
> 
> She don't need to be showin' up at her Daughter's High School Graduation To' Up from the Flo' Up.
> 
> And folks be saying: "Her Moms was drunk at the graduation"


 no but i should have been hes cool when hes not talking

Ltown might be a nice quiet drunk and not a loud crazy drunk she should just take one little itty bitty shot


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair

Hey!! I'm all late but...what CR Hair refresher did you get?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *Ltown might be a nice quiet drunk and not a loud crazy drunk she should just take one little itty bitty shot*


 
chebaby

You so bad Che!  Don't encourage her.  When she typed that post I thought she had already had a Lil "Nip".

Lemme go find that post.  She sounded To' Down at 6 a.m.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ltown said:


> *Good Morning ladies!*
> 
> 
> *@**shay**, bask body butter, bomb.com for me with dry eczema skin that great, its very thick.*
> 
> 
> *@**Ida**reT'sahir, that gel does looks good, i need samples? more vendors need to sell samples *
> *Its raining all week again, bun hair week.*
> 
> *2 weeks until dd graduation the fam coming and the ex i'm need to get some Volka*


 
chebaby

She Already to' up............erplexed  

No Vodka for You Ltown


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> @IDareT'sHair
> 
> Hey!! I'm all late but...what CR Hair refresher did you get?


 
Brownie518

It's a Spritz.  Lemme go find it.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby FYI:  Brownie still hasn't heard back from Kern.



I can't be bothered with that mess right now, either.  I'll just have paypal handle it. 

IDareT'sHair

Ok, I see that CR Refresher.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *Ok, I see that CR Refresher*.


 
Brownie518

I know you found it, but I went & got the Link...so I'm posting it! 

FYI:  Fab told me to tell you Hello too.


http://www.aveyou.com/camillerosenaturalsfreshcurl80floz.aspx


----------



## Brownie518

Ltown said:


> IDareT'shair,* i know  that  why i'm getting some volka*



.....


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

I don't want no mess/drama with your Girl Denise either.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 chebaby

You & Che Hush. 

Don't Ya'll be having Ltown drunk all weekend long.:alcoholic


----------



## chebaby

lmao ltown go on and get yo drink on
im glad i dont drink. cause im sure i would stay drunk with some of the people i deal with sometimes ill stick with pepsi though lol.

i want some koils by nature stuff so bad.


----------



## bronzebomb

My Pre-Challenge was a challenge on Day 1.  Today was rainy and my twist-out was bushy.  I used Qhemet; my hair was super soft.  So not such a good look.  But, I took a picture.  I'll post them all at once.

Now, tonight, I've spritzed my hair with water and twisted my hair with Natural Curl Defining Gel by Darcy's Botanicals.  I hope it works.

My coworkers don't believe I will be able to wear my natural hair...I simply want to use some of this product up and start enjoying my natural hair.

If you are PSing, what length are you waiting on???  I want BSL  but I'm stil 6-8 inches from my goal


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> I don't want no mess/drama with your Girl Denise either.



 I was going to ask you about that.....erplexed


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518  @chebaby
> 
> You & Che Hush.
> 
> Don't Ya'll be having @Ltown *drunk all weekend long*.:alcoholic



I know, like I was!!!


----------



## Brownie518

chebaby

What KBN products are you looking at?

ewww, Pepsi!!! .....


----------



## bronzebomb

Coca Cola all the way!

chebaby - I like KBN - but I really like the conditioner.  It's a bit pricey, but I seem to always get a deal


----------



## divachyk

Ya'll been busy up in hea.' Hope everyone is good. I'm doing a-ok. Short work week this week and next week...makes it even better!


----------



## Brownie518

Dr. Pepper!!!!!  

(or Coke when Mr Daniels is in town )


----------



## chebaby

Brownie518 said:


> @chebaby
> 
> What KBN products are you looking at?
> 
> ewww, Pepsi!!! .....


 the leave in, conditioner and deep conditioner. i had the leave in but dont think i gave it a good chance.

did you say ewww? hater!!!


----------



## chebaby

Brownie518 said:


> Dr. Pepper!!!!!
> 
> (or Coke when Mr Daniels is in town )


 .........


----------



## chebaby

bronzebomb said:


> Coca Cola all the way!
> 
> @chebaby - I like KBN - but I really like the conditioner. It's a bit pricey, but I seem to always get a deal


 yea it is a bit pricey but i hear good things about it. i wonder why sage doesnt have it anymore.


----------



## Brownie518

chebaby said:


> the leave in, conditioner and deep conditioner. i had the leave in but dont think i gave it a good chance.
> 
> did you say ewww? hater!!!





chebaby said:


> .........


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

Mr. Daniels be stayin' in town don't he?


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> Mr. Daniels be stayin' in town don't he?



IDareT'sHair 

 Lately...I love some Jack and Coke


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *Lately...I love some Jack and Coke*


 
Brownie518

Gurl...You & Him got a thang goin' on.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> Gurl...You & Him got a thang goin' on.


IDareT'sHair

 Me & Jack!


----------



## beautyaddict1913

Good evening ladies. I'm in bed and it feels awesome because it's only 11 here and I usually don't get to sleep until about 3. I'm in sleep debt tho lol. Just coming to update you guys about my braidout with Claudies curl butter. It lasted all day! No frizz and I had great definition considering I didn't use a gel! I took a pic! Tonight I left in moisturized with Darcy's transitioning and used it up. I didn't seal because my hair was dry yet soft and greasy if that makes any sense. I just needed a little moisture without adding water. Tonight I did a chunky twistout. I have attached a pic of my braidout and will be back tomorrow to show you how the twistout held up!


----------



## beautyaddict1913

chebaby what do you want from koils by nature lol? Don't tell me the gel or butter because I can certainly send those your way lol. PM me!


----------



## beautyaddict1913

bronzebomb said:


> My Pre-Challenge was a challenge on Day 1.  Today was rainy and my twist-out was bushy.  I used Qhemet; my hair was super soft.  So not such a good look.  But, I took a picture.  I'll post them all at once.
> 
> Now, tonight, I've spritzed my hair with water and twisted my hair with Natural Curl Defining Gel by Darcy's Botanicals.  I hope it works.
> 
> My coworkers don't believe I will be able to wear my natural hair...I simply want to use some of this product up and start enjoying my natural hair.
> 
> If you are PSing, what length are you waiting on???  I want BSL  but I'm stil 6-8 inches from my goal



bronzebomb Qhemet is the worst twistout product to me. I don't see how people use that for styling unless you just want a halo of frizz. And I'm waiting on APL curly. I'm almost there but I have no idea about inches since its curls anyway lol


----------



## Ltown

IDareT'sHair said:


> chebaby
> 
> You so bad Che!  Don't encourage her.  When she typed that post I thought she had already had a Lil "Nip".
> 
> Lemme go find that post.  She sounded To' Down at 6 a.m.



IDareT'sHair check the time of the post and beside i'm nervous wreak right now so many things and $$$ for graduation/college.


----------



## SimJam

my posts not posting...

edit .... um ok LHCF was akkin da fool


----------



## chebaby

beautyaddict1913 said:


> @chebaby what do you want from koils by nature lol? Don't tell me the gel or butter because I can certainly send those your way lol. PM me!


beautyaddict1913, lol girl i want the leave in, conditioner and deep conditioner.
i liked the gel but it had a cooling effect and made my scalp cold lol.


----------



## chebaby

beautyaddict1913 said:


> Good evening ladies. I'm in bed and it feels awesome because it's only 11 here and I usually don't get to sleep until about 3. I'm in sleep debt tho lol. Just coming to update you guys about my braidout with Claudies curl butter. It lasted all day! No frizz and I had great definition considering I didn't use a gel! I took a pic! Tonight I left in moisturized with Darcy's transitioning and used it up. I didn't seal because my hair was dry yet soft and greasy if that makes any sense. I just needed a little moisture without adding water. Tonight I did a chunky twistout. I have attached a pic of my braidout and will be back tomorrow to show you how the twistout held up!
> 
> 
> View attachment 150869


wow your braid out looks really nice


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Hey ladies. Here's what I've used up

1 liter of Oyin's hair dew ( no backup, will repurchase at some point)
1 12oz MD peach syrup (no backup, will repurchase during her sale)
1 4oz MD argan oil blend ( backups but will repurchase during her sale)
1 12oz CJ argan and olive conditioner ( many backups)
1 8oz Claudie's leave in (1 backup)
1 CR algae DC (3 backups)


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

Ladies! You all had me rolling at work last nite reading these posts.

Ltown a lil liquid courage is needed for these type situations. Sip long and deep gurl.

I ended up doing my hair yesterday before work. I did the same regift as before except I added a bfh red wine rinse  after dcing with my heat cap. And finished with a tea rinse. I was hoping to twist my hair at work but it was crazy busy. So i will dilute out one of my spritz probably the curls one and put in some chunkie twists for a twist out for the rest o the week. I wanna get back into being creative with my hair but still giving it the love and attention it needs to grow and be healthy.

Ok I'm going back to bed now.


----------



## chebaby

i just ordered koils by nature leave in, conditioner and deep conditioner. hope i like them. only thing i remember about the leave in is that it has amazing slip and was one of those leave ins that suds up like giovanni direct


----------



## beautyaddict1913

chebaby you wasted no time ordering lol. Training for the pj relays in November lol!

curlyhersheygirl good job on that nice use up list! Now you got me wanting to hit paynah on some md and I haven't even used the peach syrup that IDareT'sHair sent me! What else do you love from md curly?

Hello everyone just stopped by before I run to my dance class. The chunky twistout was nice today! Going to try a Bantu knot out tonight. I really need some luck with that one lol. I haven't ever really done a successful one!

Here is the pic of today's hair:



Be back tonight dolls!


----------



## chebaby

beautyaddict1913 said:


> @chebaby you wasted no time ordering lol. Training for the pj relays in November lol!
> 
> @curlyhersheygirl good job on that nice use up list! Now you got me wanting to hit paynah on some md and I haven't even used the peach syrup that @IDareT'sHair sent me! What else do you love from md curly?
> 
> Hello everyone just stopped by before I run to my dance class. The chunky twistout was nice today! Going to try a Bantu knot out tonight. I really need some luck with that one lol. I haven't ever really done a successful one!
> 
> Here is the pic of today's hair:
> 
> View attachment 150919
> 
> Be back tonight dolls!


beauty your hair is so thick and lush i wish i had hair that thick

girl ive been wanting that KBN for over a week now so i decided to just get it but i shouldnt have because now i want to order more stuff.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

beautyaddict1913 Your hair is absolutely fabulous 

Here's what I like so far from MD ( I still have lots of stuff that I haven't tried out yet)

Olive wheat & berry
coffee & kokum
green hemp proless


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

If any of the regular ladies on here want a free 75% jar of KCCC send me a pm. My DD isn't doing any more W&G's for awhile and that never worked for me so it'll just waste.

SN: Lurkers please don't PM me it's only for the regular U1B1 ladies thanks.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

beautyaddict1913  Lawd...Beauty!  That Head is a "Beauty"...

Here's what I like *cough* (No particular order)
Sweet Milk
Calendua & Chamomile
Coffee & Kokum
Peach Syrup
Illipe 3 n 1
Seaweed & Rice
Olive, Wheat, Berry
Green Hemp
Mango Detangler
Red Clover & Honey
Argan Oil Blend (oil)
Peach Syrup
Vanilla Repair
Coconut & Lime
Honey & Soy Creme
Strawberry Yogurt Smoothie

*I'll ask Brownie518 to chime in*


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

Gell-o Che!

What-Up?


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Gell-o Che!
> 
> What-Up?


 hey lady
whats up with you?

i oiled my hair and scalp today with coconut oil for the first time in forever lol. that coconut oil sure does make the hair feel silky then i misted it with some greg juice before going out in the humidity.
i think from now until i finish the jar i will be moisturizing my bun wuth kbb creamyliscious because it has so much glycerin in it and the jar is practically finished anyway.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ltown said:


> *and beside i'm nervous wreak right now* so many things and $$$ for graduation/college.


 
Ltown 

Calm Down Sis.  We got you.

Hold it together and not with no Vodka. 

Call you need to do is smile & look cute.

Hmp.  Waking them folks up at 3 a.m. & making them roll-out


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

Nada Ms. Che.  Your Bun sounds moist-a-licous

Sitting here with a Plastic Cap & some Mega-Tek. No packages today.  I think Ms. HQS was less than truthful with me. 

 My package listed May 18, but hadn't moved and when I questioned her about it last night, she said:  _"I thought I mailed it, but it's still sitting here, my fault, I will mail it nah"_erplexed

SMH.  I'm stocked now.  So, I can let her rest (before we fall out)

Ltown have you DC'ed with Mega-Tek?  I'm leaving it on for one hour.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

Keep me posted on KBN.  

Although, I ain't buyin' nothin' else after I get this MD.

Komaza has *15%* off Wednesday and Thursday *NO CODE NEEDED*


----------



## destine2grow

chebaby coco curls is having a sale on her moisturizing cream until tomorrow. The code is CCSale. 8Oz $12 or two for $20


----------



## robot.

hey ladies, just checking in. 

semester is over and grades are looking good. also got my summer job lined up, so i'm going to see if i can fit some volunteer hours in for my major. 

went for a haircut friday and this is not a fade at all.   but i wanted to try something new, so that was on me. gonna go back to the barber who cut my hair first.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Nada Ms. Che. Your Bun sounds moist-a-licous
> 
> Sitting here with a Plastic Cap & some Mega-Tek. No packages today. I think Ms. HQS was less than truthful with me.
> 
> My package listed May 18, but hadn't moved and when I questioned her about it last night, she said: *"I thought I mailed it, but it's still sitting here, my fault, I will mail it nah"erplexed*
> 
> SMH. I'm stocked now. So, I can let her rest (before we fall out)
> 
> @Ltown have you DC'ed with Mega-Tek? I'm leaving it on for one hour.


what kinda crap is the boldederplexed

my bun feels nice but i think i need to deep condition. i think tomorrow night i will shampoo and condition with curl rehab and then bun again for mid week moisture. if im up to it



IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Keep me posted on KBN.
> 
> Although, I ain't buyin' nothin' else after I get this MD.
> 
> Komaza has *15%* off Wednesday and Thursday *NO CODE NEEDED*


 
i will keep you posted
i havent wanted any komaza in a long time and when i do i just get it from sage.
speaking of sage i tried to call them today but no one picked up. i wanted to order me some terressentials.*sucks teeth*


destine2grow said:


> @chebaby coco curls is having a sale on her moisturizing cream until tomorrow. The code is CCSale. 8Oz $12 or two for $20


 thanx. i will look into it. not sure if i want to get it or wait to get it from sage.
i read something on NC where a member said she opened her jar and it was covered in mold. the way she made it sound was like the whole top of it was just drowning in mold


----------



## destine2grow

curlyhersheygirl said:
			
		

> If any of the regular ladies on here want a free 75% jar of KCCC send me a pm. My DD isn't doing any more W&G's for awhile and that never worked for me so it'll just waste.
> 
> SN: Lurkers please don't PM me it's only for the regular U1B1 ladies thanks.



This right here had me roflmao


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby  Girl, I know (about HQS) it's too early for her to be starting that mess (with me) 

So, it's time for me to back up offa' her and let her get her shipping issues worked out.

btw:  I'm in Love with Darcy's DC'er!  Lawd...I wish I woulda' used this sooner.  I absolutely Lurve it.

I should get 2 more from Sage.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby Girl, I know (about HQS) it's too early for her to be starting that mess (with me)
> 
> So, it's time for me to back up offa' her and let her get her shipping issues worked out.
> 
> btw: I'm in Love with Darcy's DC'er! Lawd...I wish I woulda' used this sooner. I absolutely Lurve it.
> 
> I should get 2 more from Sage.


 yea its too early for her to be messing up. but you know some of them act up quick.

darys deep conditioner is good but i havent used it in a while. i have it just sitting there but after i finish kbb mask imma pull it out along with bee mine dc.


----------



## Ltown

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Nada Ms. Che. Your Bun sounds moist-a-licous
> 
> Sitting here with a Plastic Cap & some Mega-Tek. No packages today. I think Ms. HQS was less than truthful with me.
> 
> My package listed May 18, but hadn't moved and when I questioned her about it last night, she said: _"I thought I mailed it, but it's still sitting here, my fault, I will mail it nah"_erplexed
> 
> SMH. I'm stocked now. So, I can let her rest (before we fall out)
> 
> @Ltown have you DC'ed with Mega-Tek? I'm leaving it on for one hour.


 


IDareT'sHair said:


> @Ltown
> 
> Calm Down Sis. We got you.
> 
> Hold it together and not with no Vodka.
> 
> Call you need to do is smile & look cute.
> 
> Hmp. Waking them folks up at 3 a.m. & making them roll-out


 
IDareT'sHair, I'm quiet drinker unless I'm set off family want to get home asap to the dog for real I'm not joking about the nervous of leaving him they are serious.  I use megatek overnight or all day most  of the time with no problems. I use it twice a week sometimes, it's mix with jbco or castor oil.


----------



## destine2grow

chebaby now I don't want to order and was going to hit paynah. 

I might just wait for you are T to open up shop and purchase from ya'll. 

I don't know what I want. Just want to shop.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ltown 

Chile...You already ackin' like they might "Set You Off" Up in that Piece.

Hmp.  Girl, that Dog sound spoiled rotten.

Good to know about the Mega-Tek Thanks. 

I was going to rotate it with my Lee Stafford (every other week).

One Saturday, I'll leave it on most of the day, cause you know I ain't Sleepin' in no Product.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> yea its too early for her to be messing up. but you know some of them act up quick.
> 
> *darys deep conditioner* is good but i havent used it in a while. i have it just sitting there but after i finish *kbb mask* imma pull it out along with *bee mine dc.*


 

chebaby

The three of these are thebomb.com They are all Deeee-licious


----------



## Shay72

Damn I was thinking of getting that Cococurls but like destine2grow I'm like  right about now.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Shay72

That's a mess about the Mold issue. Lemme go look at that Line. I don't think I've paid much attention to it.

Lawd *WAIT*  You mean they only got 1 product?  That was a quick look.

They did have 20% off your 1st purchase tho'


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> The three of these are thebomb.com They are all Deeee-licious


 i still havent tried the bee mine but you give it such a good review i cant wait


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Shay72
> 
> That's a mess about the Mold issue. Lemme go look at that Line. I don't think I've paid much attention to it.
> 
> *Lawd *WAIT* You mean they only got 1 product?* That was a quick look.
> 
> They did have 20% off your 1st purchase tho'


 i about died when i read this


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *i about died when i read this*


 

@chebaby 

Clawd Geezus Take The Wheel. I got all ready to "see something" 

Chile...I clicked on that "Shop Nah" or whatever it said (Product), 3 or 4 times waiting on something else to Pop Up......

*she need to quit playin'*


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Clawd Geezus Take The Wheel. I got all ready to "see something"
> 
> Chile*...I clicked on that "Shop Nah" or whatever it said (Product), 3 or 4 times waiting on something else to Pop Up*.


  yep its only one product. and i think its kinda pricey for a new product but thats just me.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

Girl, I just knew something was wrong w/my Computer. 

I was like where errrthang at?

1 Durn Product.  She need to go sit down.erplexed

And work on that mold issue. SMH

All jokes aside, I did briefly look at 2 YT Videos and it got great reviews.


----------



## Brownie518

Ya'll are so crazy!!!!


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> *Girl, I just knew something was wrong w/my Computer. *
> 
> *I was like where errrthang at?*
> 
> 1 Durn Product. She need to go sit down.erplexed
> 
> And work on that mold issue. SMH
> 
> All jokes aside, I did briefly look at 2 YT Videos and it got great reviews.


 
i was tryna find the post about mold but i cant seem to find it.
yea it does get good reviews but i aint tryna buy something thats swimming in mold


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> i was tryna find the post about mold but i cant seem to find it.
> yea it does get good reviews but i aint tryna buy something thats swimming in mold


 
chebaby

That one Video the girl said it was gone cost $10.00 to Ship a 16 ounce.  

This right here is the mess these folks need to really work on.  That separates the Women from The Girls.  

Clawd Hammercy!  Please...Get you some Flat Rate Shippin' if you gone be in the Game.

Offer Flat Rate or Go Home.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

Evening Ms. B! 

You know how we do!


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> That one Video the girl said it was gone cost $10.00 to Ship a 16 ounce.
> 
> This right here is the mess these folks need to really work on.* That separates the Women from The Girls.*
> 
> Clawd Hammercy! Please...Get you some Flat Rate Shippin' if you gone be in the Game.
> 
> Offer Flat Rate or Go Home.


 

that shipping is crazy though. aint no body paying $10 whole dollas too ship one jar of might-be-moldy custard.


----------



## Brownie518

Hey, T, che!!!!!! 

I'm here at work, tired as can be. I am going to do a Trigga soak in the morning, first thing.


----------



## Golden75

curlyhersheygirl said:


> If any of the regular ladies on here want a free 75% jar of KCCC send me a pm. My DD isn't doing any more W&G's for awhile and that never worked for me so it'll just waste.
> 
> SN: Lurkers please don't PM me it's only for the regular U1B1 ladies thanks.[/Q UOTE ]


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

Like last night when I ordered those 4 little 4 ounce products from "It's Perfectly Natural" 

The durn shipping was like $12.95 (if there wouldn't have been a Discount for $35+) .....

Are you freakin' kiddin' me?


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair $12.95? that's crazy


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl

Yep.  $12.95erplexed


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair I don't get high shipping especially when there's flat rate boxes at the PO. I do understand they need to make a profit but that's outrageous.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl

I know Ms. Curly.  And they were all 4 ounce products.  

SMH.  Lawd...What if they woulda' been 8 ounces?


----------



## chebaby

Brownie518 said:


> Hey, T, che!!!!!!
> 
> I'm here at work, tired as can be. I am going to do a Trigga soak in the morning, first thing.


hey Brownie



IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Like last night when I ordered those 4 little 4 ounce products from "It's Perfectly Natural"
> 
> The durn shipping was like $12.95 (if there wouldn't have been a Discount for $35+) .....
> 
> Are you freakin' kiddin' me?


  now she know she wrong for that shipping.


----------



## chebaby

im in the mood to buy something


----------



## Brownie518

chebaby said:


> im in the mood to buy something



chebaby

Me, too!!!!! There are a couple of RueLaLa and Gilt boutiques I could tear up right about now. And, I want some Silk Dreams, more IPN, Hairitage, and CD.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@chebaby

Yeah....I bought that Darcy's! SMH. 

Now That was definitely an impluse buy.

But it felt so Delish and I only have 1 back up. 

Now I see why that productjunkiediva had like 15 jars of DB DC'er. 

I was looking at her like 

And.....I got FREE SHIPPING *cough* Helloooooooo


----------



## Shay72

Sometimes when I get bored on the forum I go in some threads just to look at pics. Lemme gone up in the weave challenge thread.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

So....I should be using up:

1 HTN Lotion
1 HV ACV Phinising
1 Claudie Fortifying

Sometime this week.


----------



## Brownie518

Shay72 said:


> Sometimes when I get bored on the forum I go in some threads just to look at pics. Lemme gone up in the weave challenge thread.



This made me ....for some reason


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518

What all are you close to using up?

I'm still cacklin' at *fab* talmbout how soft & moisturized Trigga' got her Hurr.


----------



## chebaby

Brownie518 said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Me, too!!!!! There are a couple of RueLaLa and Gilt boutiques I could tear up right about now. And, I want some Silk Dreams, more IPN, Hairitage, and CD.


 i see you want a lot lol.
i dont know what i want but i want something.


IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Yeah....I bought that Darcy's! SMH.
> 
> Now That was definitely an impluse buy.
> 
> But it felt so Delish and I only have 1 back up.
> 
> Now I see why that productjunkiediva had like 15 jars of DB DC'er.
> 
> I was looking at her like
> 
> And.....I got FREE SHIPPING *cough** Helloooooooo*


 the bolded tickled me so muchfree shipping is the bomb.com lol.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

Free Shipping is the Bees Knees!

That's why I went with Nounou instead of Sage.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Free Shipping is the Bees Knees!
> 
> That's why I went with Nounou instead of Sage.


 i love sage but only when im ordering a butt load of stuff.


----------



## Brownie518

Haha, the bees knees!! IDareT'sHair you are a trip! 

I used up:

My last SD Mocha (forgot I had one more and I tore it up, too!)
HTN SLS free Cleanser
SD Pre (I have a few of these lil jars floatin around)

I'm close to using up:

MD Olive Wheat Berry
MD Peach Honey syrup
Claudie Protein
Claudie Reconstructor


----------



## Brownie518

Fab is right about that Trigga. My hair feels GOOD when I take a little bit and work it in all over.  I work it in, put it up in a clip, and I'm good 

I've been tearin up the Light formula Trigga, too.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

Nice Use-Up List Ms. B! 

Imma keep tryna' knock some stuff out. 

I said this Summa' want to put a serious dent in some stuff.

Coming I have:

AveYou (Camille Rose & HTN)
Afroveda
Hydroquench
It's Perfectly Natural
Nounou


----------



## chebaby

Brownie518 said:


> Haha, the bees knees!! @IDareT'sHair you are a trip!
> 
> I used up:
> 
> My last SD Mocha (forgot I had one more and *I tore it up, too*!)
> HTN SLS free Cleanser
> SD Pre (I have a few of these lil jars floatin around)
> 
> I'm close to using up:
> 
> MD Olive Wheat Berry
> MD Peach Honey syrup
> Claudie Protein
> Claudie Reconstructor


 i dont know why the bolded made laugh lmao.
the smell of the mocha is amazing one of the best smells besides pre.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> Fab is right about that Trigga. My hair feels GOOD when I take a little bit and work it in all over.  I work it in, put it up in a clip, and I'm good
> 
> *I've been tearin up the Light formula Trigga, too.*


 
@Brownie518

Not sure when I'll get to the Light?

But I really should pull that out and save the rest of the 32 for Fall/Winter.

Lemme go open that up and put some in a small 2 ounce bottle.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

So what you & Brownie518 Buyin' tonight?:dollar: :dollar:


----------



## chebaby

in the process of making an aveyou cart
so far i have CR gel, CR moisture butter, tiiva deep conditioner and DM DCC.


----------



## chebaby

hey whats them codes for aveyou?


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> So what you & @Brownie518 Buyin' tonight?:dollar: :dollar:


 i got a few things in my cart. im thinking about getting some cj smoothing lotion for detangling.


----------



## Brownie518

I'm not getting anything tonight. I'm going to behave. I'll make up my Wish List, instead.

(Wish List = sh*t I'll be buying later this week) 

Here's the start of it:

Destination Hydration
Mocha Silk DC
More It's Perfectly Natural
Marie Dean


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I emptied my 2 ounce bottle and refilled it with Trigga' Light.  

It is alot 'less thick'.  I wasn't expecting it to pour out so fast.

It is really Trigga' Light.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> I'm not getting anything tonight. I'm going to behave. I'll make up my Wish List, instead.
> 
> *(Wish List = sh*t I'll be buying later this week) *
> 
> Here's the start of it:
> 
> Destination Hydration
> Mocha Silk DC
> More It's Perfectly Natural
> Marie Dean


 
@Brownie518 .............



chebaby said:


> hey whats them codes for aveyou?


 
@chebaby

*FIVE = 15%* off any purchase


----------



## chebaby

ok imma do my hair tonight. i just feel like i need to do something cause im feeling antsy like i need to occupy my time
so imma shampoo, detangle with smoothing lotion and use giovanni direct as a leave in.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I just applied a little light Trigga'.  It shole do Stank.  

It smells worse than the Regular weight.  Lawd....It smells awlful. _*cough*_ 

I still refuse to pay $5.00 for some scent.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> ok imma do my hair tonight. i just feel like i need to do something cause im feeling antsy like i need to occupy my time
> *so imma shampoo, detangle with smoothing lotion and use giovanni direct as a leave in.*


 
chebaby

What you 'Pooin' with?  No DC'er tonight?


----------



## chebaby

thanx T.
im fittin ta hit pay nah on some thangs lol.
i have smoothing lotion, argan and olive conditioner, DM DCC, and CR gel. i took the moisture butter out cause i already have a jar and once thats gone ill be using kbb cream so ill get the moisture butter later. and i took away tiiva cause i aint interested


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> What you 'Pooin' with? No DC'er tonight?


 imma shampoo with kinky curly come clean. im not sure about deep conditioning, imma see how my hair feels. the smoothing lotion is very moisturizing as a conditioner but not as a leave in so it may be enough for my hair without the need for a deep conditioner.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

Nice Cart Ms. Che!  

That CR Gel looks interesting.  I can't wait until you get it/try it.

I wish I woulda' gotten some Tiiva.  I'll get some soon.  

I'd like to have at least 1-2 Green Tea Moisturizers for Summer and maybe another DC'er or 2.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> imma shampoo with kinky curly come clean. im not sure about deep conditioning, imma see how my hair feels. the smoothing lotion is very moisturizing as a conditioner but not as a leave in so it may be enough for my hair without the need for a deep conditioner.


 
chebaby

Are you re-bunnin'?


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Nice Cart Ms. Che!
> 
> That CR Gel looks interesting. I can't wait until you get it/try it.
> 
> I wish I woulda' gotten some Tiiva. I'll get some soon.
> 
> I'd like to have at least 1-2 Green Tea Moisturizers for Summer and maybe another DC'er or 2.


 so you really like that tiiva moisturizer?
ill have to keep that in mind for my next order

wait, aint i on a no buy


IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Are you re-bunnin'?


 yea imma bun this here hair lol. its either really hot here or its raining. either way i want my hair outta the way.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

Same Here.  Really Hot or Cloudy/Rainy.erplexed

I have been Spritzing with HV Hydrasilica Spritz.  

It was 'cool' today, so I didn't Spritz.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> I just applied a little light Trigga'.  It shole do Stank.
> 
> It smells worse than the Regular weight.  *Lawd....It smells awlful*. _*cough*_
> 
> I still refuse to pay $5.00 for some scent.



 I'll have to take the 5 dolla hit, then. I use it too much to be stankin. It's bad enough I use my own stank mix every week. And that Vanilla Pound Cake... The scent alone makes me want to use it!


----------



## beautyaddict1913

Yea trigga will have your hair feeling right!

IDareT'sHair curlyhersheygirl chebaby thank u ladies for the compliments and the product recommendations! I will let y'all know what I end up getting! Need to go look at her leave ins. I wish bask were having another sale...I want some yam! Three sisters boutique is having a 25% off sale now thru the 28th. There isn't a code. Good time for bronzebomb to get her ufd!
Bout to o shower and try Bantu knots with SSI coco creme!


----------



## Brownie518

I'm about tired of this rain and thick, funky humid air. My hair was about to start lookin a mess. I used some HH Soft & Creamy Macadamia and sealed with Josie Maran Argan and my hair is smooooove!!!!


----------



## chebaby

yea T this weather is a mess but them spritzes will do you right

im tempted to pull out my kyra conditioner tonight but imma save it for when its really hot lol.
tomorrow i need to go get me some head bands for target or somewhere. the goody kind you can wrap around your head twice. i used to have a ton and i guess i lost them all


----------



## chebaby

oh i forgot to tell yall i purchased trader joes nourish spa conditioner yesterday. how did i forget that lol.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

Bout to take it down for the night.  Gotta be back at work by 7am.

I finished my hair and ended up putting in like 13 3 strand twists that I'll take out Thursday.
It took me forever to finger detangle this mess.  I must have bumped my head thinking I could just wear a WnG puff and not detangle first.

All i used up so far was a BFH Shea Conditioner.  My SSI Mango butter is holding on for dear life which I will replace with the Pura Tucuma Twist Butter they have very similar ingredients and textures.

Will catch up on the rest of the fun tomorrow at work.

G'nite Ladies!


----------



## divachyk

Hey ladies! I missed you all again this evening. I see yall have been cutting up. 

@chebaby, I got TJ Nourish Spa when dh and I went to Vegas last year. So far, I like it although I haven't used it much. 

Now that it's hot as all get out, I need to find me one good spritz.  My hair does good with glycerin (Scurl) during the summer so I need not stock up on spritzes since it will be for summer use only. Although Scurl does me right, I want to step up my spritz game to a more quality product.

ETA: pretty hair beautyaddict1913 and congrats on finishing strong robot.


----------



## beautyaddict1913

So I realized that SSI coco creme has glycerin - so I had to use cj beautiful curls leave in. I also used Claudie elixir to massage my scalp which took forever! Tomoro I'm going to co-cleanse with Claudies, do a scalp massage with Claudies elixir, baggy with Moist 24/7 and rinse the next morning and leave in ssi coco creme sealed with HTN and I'm doing a high bun. Hopefully my bun won't be too frizzy lol. So I'm bunning Thursday and Friday and I may be going back to bunning next week!

And thank you divachyk!


----------



## chebaby

i just found the best way in the world to detangle my hair. what i did was drench my dry hair in vatika frosting, wet my  hair in the shower, then drenching my hair in smoothing lotion and finger detangling. the oil, water and conditioner detangles like a dream. then i shampooed with come clean and then drenched my hair in trader joes nourish spa and left it all in. then i sealed my ends with vatika frosting.
im waiting for it to dry now and i hope it dries nice and soft, its going in a bun anyway but still lol.


----------



## mkd

beautyaddict1913, gorgeous hair!


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

chebaby that has been my staple way to detangle as of late. I don't do it in the shower cuz it takes too long and if i start rushing I start pulling out hair. I was trippin' this week when i didn't detangle that way.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

I steamed my twists in the shower today, then put some Dew on and sealed with Avosoya. I took out one twist in the front and did a lil bang puff-think 1950s style and put on my cute grey beret hat.

One of the managers wanted me to take a new pic for my new work id card. I told her when my hair is done. She asked what was wrong with it now? 
I said it looks like I have no hair and I'm not taking a pic with a hat on. she then asked when my hair would be done? I said on Friday when I'm back at work.

The last pic they took of me at my job I had just BC and had this lil baby fro I didn't know what to do with. I need at least one decent pic of me at my job.


----------



## chebaby

Vonnieluvs08 said:


> @chebaby that has been my staple way to detangle as of late. I don't do it in the shower cuz it takes too long and if i start rushing I start pulling out hair. I was trippin' this week when i didn't detangle that way.


i think i read it on here but was like "i dont need to do all that" now ill be doing it every. single. time. i do my hair. detangling is becoming a mess lol.

so last night after about 3-4 hours my hair was about 80% dry. so i pineappled and went to bed. now its still about 80-90% dry wth man???
anyway i have to say this nourish spa will be a staple leave in. my hair is super soft, silky and this would be the best w&g ive ever done if i hadnt pineappled my hair. im just gonna bun it anyway but my hair looks and feels amazing with this nourish spa conditioner.


----------



## bronzebomb

beautyaddict1913 said:


> Yea trigga will have your hair feeling right!
> 
> @IDareT'sHair @curlyhersheygirl @chebaby thank u ladies for the compliments and the product recommendations! I will let y'all know what I end up getting! Need to go look at her leave ins. I wish bask were having another sale...I want some yam! Three sisters boutique is having a 25% off sale now thru the 28th. There isn't a code. Good time for @bronzebomb to get her ufd!
> Bout to o shower and try Bantu knots with SSI coco creme!


 

I just called 3 Sister's and I'm placing my order on Friday!  I'm getting the SuperCurl Cream and the Extra Butter.  These 2 items will be my last purchases of 2012 for hair products. (Unless there are some new introductions by Qhemet, Oyin, or Miss Jessie's)  Wait, I'm fibbing, cuz I want to try Stinky Stuff and Trigga.


----------



## SmilingElephant

......................


----------



## chebaby

i am having the best hair  day ever. i decided not to bun my hair because its looking so damn good. and its hella soft. not that filmy feeling you get sometimes after leaving a conditioner in. my hair feels SOFT and silky. so much so that im thinking trader joes nourish spa will be a staple leave in for me. which is great because its a huge 12 or 16oz so that will last forever as a leave in.
ive gotten 2 compliments on my hair already.

i learned from curlynikki today that when i pineapple i should leave the front and sides out.
so today my hair is just out and wild with one side pined back.


----------



## chebaby

oh and i didnt place the aveyou order yet


----------



## beautyaddict1913

Im at work and Im supposed to be working but Im making my MD list lol. Here is what I want:
Simply Conditioner
3-in-1 Illipe Mango Conditioner 
Proless Vanilla Repair
Argan Creme
Argan Oil
Henna Creme
Proless Amla Creme
Argan Oil
Yogurt Smoothy Creme

Lets see what I actually end up ordering when its time to hit paynah! Like IDareT'sHair would say, thats how you separate the girls from the women, when its time to hit paynah lol!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

beautyaddict1913 chebaby

Hi Beauty!  Gell-o Che!

My HQS and AveYou came today.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @beautyaddict1913 @chebaby
> 
> Hi Beauty! Gell-o Che!
> 
> *My HQS and AveYou came today*.


 hey T
you are so lucky
when did you order your aveyou? seems like it came pretty darn fast.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl

Errthang on the way Ms. Curly.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> hey T
> you are so lucky
> when did you order your aveyou? *seems like it came pretty darn fast.*


 
chebaby

Hey Ms. Lady!

Monday (I think) Yeah, I was shocked too!

Still waiting on:

Afroveda
It's Perfectly Natural
Nounou Boutique
Naturelle Grow


----------



## beautyaddict1913

Now chebaby has me in the "want to buy everything I can dream up" mode lol! I havent had that in a while!
I want some SSI Tahitian Vanilla and jojoba hair milk!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I haven't opened up my AveYou yet.

Did open HQS and stuck it in the Fridge.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Hey Ms. Lady!
> 
> Monday (I think) Yeah, I was shocked too!
> 
> Still waiting on:
> 
> Afroveda
> It's Perfectly Natural
> Nounou Boutique
> Naturelle Grow


dang you got a lot coming lucky you.
i forgot i got KBN coming, whenever she ships it
and i still want something else.



beautyaddict1913 said:


> Now @chebaby has me in the "want to buy everything I can dream up" mode lol! I havent had that in a while!
> I want some SSI Tahitian Vanilla and jojoba hair milk!


 dont be blaming me. you know you always had it in you
speaking of SSI, monday i was gonna make a huge SSI order, and yall know i never order SSI. i had a cart filled with $90 worth of stuff. but then i remembered that her stuff never worked that great for me to spend that much money.
i am interested in her curly girl stuff but i will probably never order it


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> 
> Errthang on the way Ms. Curly.



IDareT'sHair Thanks again T


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I looked at my Trigga' invoice (from a while back) and had a 20% Discount Code for being a Loyal Customer (no expiration date). 

I'll reup on another 32 ounce at the end of Summer for Fall/Winter.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

Ms. B, I really think Imma like that HQS Coconut Lime Oil.  I really love the consistency and the smell.

Hopefully, the Lime Oil won't irritate my scalp.  Sometimes those "citrusy" type things tear my Scalp up.erplexed


----------



## Shay72

My Reve Essentials arrived.  About 10 days.  The consistency of the body scrubs looks similar to BASK so it can be a back up possibly.


----------



## mkd

chebaby, I am going try pineappling like that, it's always a fail for me.


----------



## chebaby

mkd said:


> @chebaby, I am going try pineappling like that, it's always a fail for me.


 yea for me its always a fail too. my hair just gets stuck  in the air but today since it was still damp it fell into place.


----------



## Brownie518

Hello, ladies!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518

Hey Ms. B!

Was out there playin' in my Stash. Pulled a CD BV Smoothie 8 ounce (to start on soon).

It looks delish.  I thought it would have more of a scent.  (In a way, that's good it doesn't), because folks said some of her scents are overpowering.

Did your HQS come today?

Finished up 1 4 ounce HTN Lotion (I got on a Swap) Have several 8 ounce Back Ups.

I think Imma love CR Spritz (Refresher). It says Avocado Oil and Shea and it smells sooooo absolutely delicious. 

I wish I would have ordered 2 instead of 1. I wish I could return the HTN and get more CR.


----------



## divachyk

hey ladies!


----------



## chebaby

hey brownie
T, overpowering aint the word for some of cd scents she be getting a lil too happy whiles shes adding those smells


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair

I can't believe you got that AveYou order already. Now that's what I'm talkin bout. 
I have that CR Spritz on my Wish List 

I'm just sittin here with a head full of Trigga


----------



## chebaby

im about to place an order somewhere. i need something lol.


----------



## Brownie518

chebaby said:


> hey brownie
> T, overpowering aint the word for some of cd scents she be getting a lil too happy whiles shes adding those smells



Yeah, that Chocolat scent has got to go!  I don't understand how you call something Chocolat and give it THAT scent. Makes no damn sense. You would think it would be, I don't know, chocolatey or something. erplexed


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518 @chebaby

Yeah, AveYou know how to do that thang. And a Dolla' Shippin' ...hmmm you better ask somebody!

That refresher kinda reminds me of the looks of TW PMB. 

It says: Avocado & Castor Oil on the front of the bottle

_Deionized Water, Castor Seed Oil, Hydrolized Wheat Protein, Glycerin, Avocado Oil, Sodium PCA, BMTS, Peach Quava, Otiphen and Love. _


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I was pleasantly surprised the Scent of CD BV Smoothie didn't knock me down.

Yeah, I'm getting another bottle or 2 of that Refresher.  And my Tiiva.  Soon.

Real Soon.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> I was pleasantly surprised the Scent of CD BV Smoothie didn't knock me down.
> 
> Yeah, I'm getting another bottle or 2 of that Refresher.  And my Tiiva.  Soon.
> *
> Real Soon.*



Umm hmm, I bet soon!!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Imma start knockin' out some of these 8 ounce DC'ers.  I honestly want to switch over to 12-16 ouncers (when I can get them).

So, I 'think' Imma start trying to make a dent in some of those.  Darcy's got me started (although I bought 2 more).


----------



## chebaby

Brownie518 said:


> Yeah, that Chocolat scent has got to go!  I don't understand how you call something Chocolat and give it THAT scent. Makes no damn sense. You would think it would be, I don't know, chocolatey or something. erplexed


 that chocolat scent made me mad sometimes i smell chocolat and other times i smell perfume. and when you put it on your hair it gets ready to knock you out the shower


IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518 @chebaby
> 
> Yeah, AveYou know how to do that thang. *And a Dolla' Shippin' ...hmmm you better ask somebody!*
> 
> That refresher kinda reminds me of the looks of TW PMB.
> 
> It says: Avocado & Castor Oil on the front of the bottle
> 
> _*Deionized Water, Castor Seed Oil, Hydrolized Wheat Protein, Glycerin, Avocado Oil, Sodium PCA, BMTS, Peach Quava, Otiphen and Love.* _


 

those ingredients sound so yummy.


IDareT'sHair said:


> I was pleasantly surprised the Scent of CD BV Smoothie didn't knock me down.
> 
> Yeah, I'm getting another bottle or 2 of that Refresher. And my Tiiva. Soon.
> 
> Real Soon.


 i have a tiiva conditioner in my cart. i keep taking it out and putting it back.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> that chocolat scent made me mad sometimes i smell chocolat and other times i smell perfume. and when *you put it on your hair it gets ready to knock you out the shower*
> 
> 
> 
> *those ingredients sound so yummy.*
> 
> *i have a tiiva conditioner in my cart. i keep taking it out and putting it back.*


 
When I opened the CD BV Smoothie...I had my nose prepared.

Yeah that Refresher looks almost Creamy/Milky you know how TW PMB looked? 

And that's how AV Moringa looks too. 

Like a light Cloudy Color instead of like skrait watery lookin'.

Girl, Gone & get that Tiiva. You like Coffee and you like Capuacua and it is good. 

It has an Herbal Scent. 

Doesn't smell anything like Coffee or Capuauca (whatever that smells like).


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> When I opened the CD BV Smoothie...I had my nose prepared.
> 
> Yeah that Refresher looks almost Creamy/Milky you know how TW PMB looked?
> 
> And that's how AV Moringa looks too.
> 
> Like a light Cloudy Color instead of like skrait watery lookin'.
> 
> Girl, Gone & get that Tiiva. You like Coffee and you like Capuacua and it is good.
> 
> It has an Herbal Scent.
> 
> Doesn't smell anything like Coffee or Capuauca (whatever that smells like).


 yea you really have to prepare your nose for most cd stuff i think she be tipsy while scenting her stuff lmao.

i used to love me some TW mist maybe ill pick up a bottle next week or something, oh wait they changed the ingredients didnt they
anyway i might get that cr mist later cause i do plan on misting for the summer.
i think i will get that tiiva conditioner, i think i saw a review where someone used it as a twisting cream/moisturizer.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

oke:oke:Gurl...If you get the Tiiva you might as well throw the CR Mist in the Cart too while you're at it!


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> oke:oke:Gurl...If you get the Tiiva you might as well throw the CR Mist in the Cart too while you're at it!


 i might as well.
so far i have CR gel, tiiva conditioner, cj smoothing lotion, smoothing conditioner and a&o conditioner, dm dcc.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> i might as well.
> so far i have CR gel, tiiva conditioner, cj smoothing lotion, smoothing conditioner and a&o conditioner, dm dcc.


 

chebaby

Nice Cart! 

I thought you wanted another CR Moisture Butta'?

*oke:FIVE* gets you an additional 15%


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Nice Cart!
> 
> I thought you wanted another CR Moisture Butta'?
> 
> *oke:FIVE* gets you an additional 15%


 i do want it but i might wait since i already have a jar and a few other moisturizers to get through this summer.


----------



## Shay72

WTF where are the sales ? I skipped Mother's Day sales for this????


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

chebaby "gimme25" takes $25 off $100 at aveyou


----------



## chebaby

curlyhersheygirl said:


> @chebaby "gimme25" takes $25 off $100 at aveyou


  thanx girl


----------



## beautyaddict1913

chebaby if u buy one more jar of dm dcc lol.....now you know how inconsistent dm has been for you!

Evening ladies, just checking in before bed. Tonight when I got in from dance class I cleansed with the rest of Claudies 3 in 1 (used it up), and started on the jojoba cleanser. I did a scalp massage with Claudies elixir and I'm baggying with Hairveda moist 24. I have been trying to figure out what will take the place of moist 24 as my staple instant conditioner. It needs to be something that I can buy in bulk. I was considering SSI avocado but I hate how hard it is to get product out of those 16 oz bottles. I may stick to Darcy's pumpkin or curl junkie argan and olive. We will see after this summer! 
I need to place a Darcy's and Claudies order. I sure hate I missed those sales! Off to lurk at bfh before bed!


----------



## bajandoc86

Morning ladies! 

I am off to bed. Just got in from work. Hope y'all have a good day.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

Hey Ladies!!

Busy Day..bought more curtains for the living room, some flowers for my front flower bed, and some more for the back one (i got all purple ones too much red/pink in my yard), put down more grass seed in the naked areas and got caught in a down pour.

Made a cart with 16oz Featherweight Trigga, vanilla pound cake scent, and still deciding on a tincture to add (any suggestions ladies???).  Probably will hit paynah tonight since I gets paid tonight!!

Hair is still in the twists.  The one I took out I turned into 2 twists-misted with diluted curls spritz and twisted with shea moisture curl smoothie.  Will apply some more Dew and seal, put on another hat and head out to go mentor.


----------



## bronzebomb

I can't shake it!  I purchased some CD healthy Hair Butter and Honey Mimosa  (Free shippin & 15% off)

I did purchase a pair of Kate Spade sunglassess too.


----------



## chebaby

beautyaddict1913 said:


> @chebaby *if u buy one more jar of dm dcc lol.....now you know how inconsistent dm has been for you!*
> 
> !


 you aint ever lied but i love it when i get the texture i like 

chello ladies
last night i cut "layers" in my hair. meaning i just sniped whatever i felt like snipping it came out cute too. gave me more volume and whatnot. but i pineappled last night and that didnt work out so well for me so i did a hump in the front and put my zing on the back.
my hair is still soft that nourish spa is a keeper as a leave in. i already liked it as a co wash but didnt bother to continue to purchase because it has practically the same ingredients as giovanni sas. but as a leave in it has my heart


----------



## chebaby

Here's the hair I cut


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

Chello-Chelady!

I'm glad you like your Hair.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I want to buy something. *i know...sick*...

Supposedly, my "It's Perfectly Natural" Shipped.  

I should check the Tracking #'s.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Chello-Chelady!
> 
> I'm glad you like your Hair.


 hey T
im glad i like it too. when i cut the first part i was thinking "you know you done plucked up right"


IDareT'sHair said:


> I want to buy something. *i know...sick*...
> 
> Supposedly, my "It's Perfectly Natural" Shipped.
> 
> I should check the Tracking #'s.


 what you looking at getting?
i still havent hit paynah


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> hey T
> im glad i like it too. when i cut the first part i was thinking *"you know you done plucked up right"*
> 
> what you looking at getting?
> i still havent hit paynah


 
chebaby

........  That's how I feel every time when I call myself "dusting"

I'm not sure I'll get anything, but I shole do want somethin'.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

I still haven't heard from Mala or Nounou's Boutique.erplexed

If I were to get something, I'd get it from AveYou tho'.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> ........ *That's how I feel every time when I call myself "dusting"*
> 
> I'm not sure I'll get anything, but I shole do want somethin'.


  yea i was like well, itll grow back
thats the price of being a DIY'er.


IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> I still haven't heard from Mala or Nounou's Boutique.erplexed
> 
> If I were to get something, I'd get it from AveYou tho'.


 i dont know about nounou but you aint gonna hear from Mala for another year or so

ill probably get something from aveyoy too. i keep going back to sage but the only have half of what i want.


----------



## Priss Pot

Bonjour beauties!

It's been a while, but I hope everyone is doing great.  I have a lot of things going on, but I just wanted to check in.  

My hair isn't exactly where I'd hope it to be by now (I'm really shooting for WL, but my longest layer is MBL, and the shortest is APL).  I still do my usual braid/twist-outs.  Lately, I've been incorporating finger detangling (using coconut oil) prior to shampooing to minimize tangles, and I love it.  I still use a comb when needed, tho.

I'm trying to find ways to maintain moisture in my hair, so I've recently been using castor oil to seal, but I'm gonna need to cut it with another oil because using it straight is just way too heavy for my fine hair strands, but of course it does what it's supposed to do.

I've been thinking about going modified-CG and co-washing every other day and wearing a wash'ngo (no gel tho, just conditioner and oil) to keep my moisture levels up since I'd be re-wetting often.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *i dont know about nounou but you aint gonna hear from Mala for another year or so*


 
chebaby

Well, I just emailed Nounou. 

Chile...ain't no use in me emailin' Mala....

I go to AveYou because of the Dolla' Shipping.  

And the Discount Code(s).  Either way, you get a Discount.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Priss Pot 

Hi Priss!

Have you ever tried Shea Moisture's Hair Elixir? It's a Spritz Oil. It smells/works amazing.

Also Darcy's Oil(s) are also a Spritz and smell wonderful. i.e. Cherry, Plum, Peach, Apricot.

Those work great in the Summer.

ETA: Your Make Up (as always) looks Beautiful


----------



## bajandoc86

Just rolled up out of bed. Gonna hit the gym right nah....feeling fat. 

How is it that I got paid today....and I'm BROKE already?!?! *string of cuss words*


----------



## SimJam

I just won something on FB YAY lol

I found this concoction I made with SM deep treatment mask darcys curling cream and some sort of oil ... twisted my hair with it yesterday ... me likey 

I hate the smell of Argan oil though  it in the SM deep treatment mask


----------



## Ltown

Hello Ladies! 

Nothing new, can't wait for the 3 day weekend to be off of work. I'm not doing much to the hair, oils, tea/aloe rinses etc. 
chebaby, that was just a trim I know you ain't missing much. 
IDareT'sHair how is the relaxing coming alone you should be a vetern expert now?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Ltown I've been going to the Beauty School (the last 2-3 T/U's)

I've been getting a Senior Student to Relax/Neutralize & Condition me and then I come home in a Scarf & Plastic Cap and finish.

*Only problem....she graduates in July*


----------



## Ltown

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Ltown I've been going to the Beauty School (the last 2-3 T/U's)
> 
> I've been getting a Senior Student to Relax/Neutralize & Condition me and then I come home in a Scarf & Plastic Cap and finish.
> 
> *Only problem....she graduates in July*



Idaret'shaiir,, maybe you can be her first client or she can make sure you have a good backup when she leaves.


----------



## Shay72

IDareT'sHair
ITA with Ltown. Follow the student to her first job. It is really hard to find people that do your hair and nails right. Gotta stick with them. Or pay that girl to come to your house.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72 Ltown

I ain't tryna' put myself back in a Salon setting. 

So I will hafta' figure some things out. 

When I 1st went there on a Tuesday, the Senior I had was graduating that Friday.erplexed

I just ask for a Senior.  I'm not tryin' to get 'tied' to nobody, because chances are I will probably give Self-Relaxing another shot. (At some point).


----------



## Brownie518

chebaby said:


> yea i was like well, itll grow back
> thats the price of being a DIY'er.
> 
> *i dont know about nounou but you aint gonna hear from Mala for another year or so*
> 
> ill probably get something from aveyoy too. i keep going back to sage but the only have half of what i want.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@chebaby @Brownie518

These Vendors a mess.

Speaking of which...Brownie did you ever hear back from Kern 'nem?

Che, when are you using StankyLegBB?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby @Brownie518
> 
> These Vendors a mess.
> 
> Speaking of which...Brownie did you ever hear back from Kern 'nem?
> 
> Che, when are you using StankyLegBB?


 

Brownie518


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair

They said my order was correct...
That stuff is like Ojon restorative, thinner though. I'm glad mine doesn't smell strong. Faint dirt scent, that's it.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby @Brownie518
> 
> These Vendors a mess.
> 
> Speaking of which...Brownie did you ever hear back from Kern 'nem?
> 
> Che, when are you using StankyLegBB?


 hey T. i keep saying imma use it this weekend but i be forgetting. but i am planning on using it this sunday.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518

Yeah, I got that 4 ounce Jar. And I agree, it doesn't smell like much. I expected worse. Much Worse.

I should use it tomorrow, but I won't. chebaby


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Hmp.  

They Ain't no durn Ojon.

beautyaddict1913  Beauty, did you ever use yours yet?


----------



## Brownie518

I'm going to prepoo with it on Saturday.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *I'm going to prepoo with it on Saturday.*


 
Brownie518

Cool!  We can get a Review!

Thanks!


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair

I think that, just like with the Ojon Restorative, no one will be 'wowed' by it. I will say that I like that Mane Makeover. That feels really good on my scalp. And that Blossom Mist works really well on my hair, also. I just need a different flavor. I don't know if I got a bad batch of Coco Mango or what but .


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

I should use up a couple things tomorrow.  At least I hope so.

I think Imma DC with CD BV Smoothie tomorrow instead of DB's DC'er.

I have a 1/2 day off tomorrow and off on Tuesday YAY ME!  

When I come home tomorrow afternoon, I'll cowash and do a MT Rx for about an hour and then Steam.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

I Agree about that Ojon Restorative.  Either people loved it or hated it.

I liked that Durn IPN's pre-poo Rx.

And I want to try to use Shi's like you do as a Butter/Leave-In.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair

For Saturday, I plan to prepoo with the KBB, wash, Tea rinse, DC, HV Rinse.
I think I might need to put some strong protein in there somewhere, though. We'll see.

I'm almost done with an HV pH Rinse (2 more uses at the most), HH Soft & Creamy Macadamia butter, SD Pre, Tui Shampoo, and HTN Follicle Mist 4oz (have an 8oz backup)

I'm going to massage in some Trigger tomorrow afternoon, I think.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> Brownie518
> 
> I Agree about that Ojon Restorative.  Either people loved it or hated it.
> 
> I liked that Durn IPN's pre-poo Rx.
> 
> And I want to try to use Shi's like you do as a Butter/Leave-In.


IdareT'sHiar

Yeah, that Ojon Restorative is alright. I didn't see anything to justify the price, though.  

I love that IPN Pre Treatment. I have 2 8oz of that joint  A little goes a real long way. 

If my hair or scalp is extra dry, I'll pour on the Shi Naturals PrePoo Buttercream and go under the dryer for a bit. Otherwise, I love it as a regular buttery moisturizer  I've been using that and HH Soft & Creamy Mac lately.


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair - I enjoyed my "sick day" yesterday I decided to take off tomorrow & Tuesday too! :yay;

Just took out the kinkies and imma gonna do my hair right, and bust out the steamah!  Ish bet' not be broken, haven't used it in over a year, and non-essential piece broke when I moved.

My hair will be back in twists by Tuesday


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Nice Regi Ms.B! @Brownie518

I'll do my Hair tomorrow afternoon (hopefully) and then again on Tuesday.

I should use up:

Claudie Fortifying
HV ACV Rinse
*that's probably it*

Need to think about something light to Cowash with after I finish up Claudie. 

Maybe HV Moist 24/7 Since it's HOT. Or Claudie Tropical.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75 said:


> *I enjoyed my "sick day"* yesterday I decided to take off tomorrow & Tuesday too! :yay;
> 
> Just took out the kinkies and imma gonna do my hair right, and bust out the steamah! Ish bet' not be broken, haven't used it in over a year, and non-essential piece broke when I moved.
> 
> My hair will be back in twists by Tuesday


 
Golden75  Chile...Those are the "Best" kind of Sick Days!

Good for you G!  I should have taken the whole day tomorrow.

I hope your Steama' is okay!


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair

I have to bust out my cowashers. I just got that Tropical Rinse and I have that CR Jansyn or whatever it's called. And I'll be getting a couple Destination Hydrations, too. 

It was so dang humid this week and I kept just wanting to shower and rinse my hair! I hate weather like this.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> Yeah, that Ojon Restorative is alright. I didn't see anything to justify the price, though.
> 
> I love that IPN Pre Treatment. I have 2 8oz of that joint  A little goes a real long way.
> 
> If my hair or scalp is extra dry, I'll pour on the Shi Naturals PrePoo Buttercream and go under the dryer for a bit. Otherwise, *I love it as a regular buttery moisturizer*  I've been using that and HH Soft & Creamy Mac lately.


 
Brownie518

This is what Imma try to do. 

When it was cooler, I put it on with a Plastic Cap under my Wig, went to work, came home and Cowashed after work.

But I'd like to try it as a Moisturizer.  I had 2 Jars, but I messed one up adding Caffiene Powder to it. 

So, maybe I'll take that one and use it as a Pre-Poo and use the other one as a Buttery Moisturizer.


----------



## chebaby

Here's what the kbb super cream looks like. It keeps separating


ETA: it looks all nice and moisturizing but it doesnt do much for my hair. i thought i would love it but i dont.


----------



## Priss Pot

chebaby said:


> so you really like that tiiva moisturizer?
> ill have to keep that in mind for my next order
> 
> wait, aint i on a no buy
> 
> yea imma bun this here hair lol. its either really hot here or its raining. either way i want my hair outta the way.



Hey, chebaby are you bunning on your hair wet, damp, or dry?  How are you securing your buns?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> @IDareT'sHair
> 
> I have to bust out my cowashers. I just got that Tropical Rinse and *I have that CR Jansyn or whatever it's called.* And I'll be getting a couple Destination Hydrations, too.
> 
> It was so dang humid this week and I kept just wanting to shower and rinse my hair! I hate weather like this.


 
Brownie518

Lawd.. I Lurve CR Jansyn.  That's some good stuff right there.

Yeah she was OOS on Destination Hydration.

I'll pull out that Tropical Rinse and maybe an SSI Avocado or Kyra.  Something "Cooling"


----------



## Brownie518

chebaby

That looks like mashed potatoes with butter melted on top...


----------



## chebaby

Priss Pot said:


> Hey, @chebaby are you bunning on your hair wet, damp, or dry? How are you securing your buns?


i bun on dry hair.
i just do a wash and go and then moisturize my ends and put it in a bun. i use those ouchless goody bands and i only wrap it around once.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

Are those "Oil" pockets?erplexed


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> @chebaby
> 
> *That looks like mashed potatoes with butter melted on top...*


 
Brownie518

Welp. Geeezus

I guess you Summed that one up right quick.


----------



## chebaby

Brownie518 said:


> @chebaby
> 
> That looks like mashed potatoes with butter melted on top...


it does doesnt it?
speaking of potatoes, i had that baked sweet potatoe from wendys today and it was bomb.com



IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Are those "Oil" pockets?erplexed


  i keep mixing it up and it keeps separtating


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> Brownie518
> 
> Lawd.. I Lurve CR Jansyn.  That's some good stuff right there.
> 
> Yeah she was OOS on Destination Hydration.
> 
> I'll pull out that Tropical Rinse and maybe an SSI Avocado or Kyra.  Something "Cooling"



Supergirl said in the SD thread that she's waiting for some ingredients for the Destination. I was just about to order, too. 

I forgot about that Kyra. I can use that, also. 

I have hand-in-hair syndrome somethin terrible right now. I wish I would just leave it alone.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *i keep mixing it up and it keeps separtating *


 
chebaby

.................


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

Yeah, I read that about her Destination Hydration.


----------



## Golden75

Mornin'!

Getting an early start.  Steamer is working just running distilled water & white vinegar thru to clean it.

My plans: clarify with Kenra - hope to finish this
Protein treat with CJRM under heat cap - rinse
Apply Shi naturals tea & Claudie moisturizing DC w/ steam  add CJ beauticurls, let it sit a few - rinse.

Then I dunno after that.   haven't determined how I will dry my hair. Was think bout messing with flexi rods, but I sucked at that when my hair was relaxed


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

Morning Ladies,

Going to finally take out these twists today before work.  I'm glad I waited this long...my hair would have been a big frizzie mess with all the rain and humidity.

Still haven't hit paynah on the Trigga.....


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

Curl Mart has 20% off site wide

code is SUMMER20

* 	SAVE
	$2.50 OFF $25
	or
	$5.00 OFF $30
your next purchase at HairTriggerGrowthElixir.com.
	Now thru Monday, May 28th, 2012. 
Use Coupon Code SAVE250 for $2.50 Off $25 or more*

* Use Coupon Code SAVEMORE for $5 Off $30 or more​*


----------



## divachyk

Did anyone post this?
Jamaican Oils 
SAVE 15% on your purchases of $9.99+ through Memorial Day. Coupon Code:  JA15MEM
Maintain your Fierceness but tame your frizzy, dry, dull hair with Tropic Isle Living's Jamaican Black Castor Oil SERUM with ARGAN OIL

Perfect timing since I need some jbco


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

divachyk

who is having the sale?



divachyk said:


> Did anyone post this?
> SAVE 15% on your purchases of $9.99+ through Memorial Day. Coupon Code:  JA15MEM
> Maintain your Fierceness but tame your frizzy, dry, dull hair with Tropic Isle Living's Jamaican Black Castor Oil SERUM with ARGAN OIL
> 
> Perfect timing since I need some jbco


----------



## destine2grow

Hey ladies!!!

I havr been bust trying to get back in a routine since I started working.
I thought it would be easy since I am working from home.

I want some Trigga but I don't like paying shipping for one item.

So what did ya'll get from MD?  

I finish my twist a few days ago. I am going to keep them in for about 2-3 weeks. 

I am just about finish using:
Enso olive & honey hydrating butter
HV herbal green tea
BM deja's hair milk


----------



## IDareT'sHair

*TRIGGER MEMORIAL DAY SALE*

$2.50 off $25.00 SAVE250
$5.00 off $30.00 SAVE500

Vonnieluvs08 

And Everyone Else!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

*Hairitage Hydrations* 

Memorial Day/One Year Anniversary

Discount Code = *YEAR1*


----------



## divachyk

Vonnieluvs08 said:
			
		

> divachyk
> 
> who is having the sale?



My bad, it is Jamaican Oils.  Vonnieluvs08


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

Thanks IDareT'sHair

Yeah I hit the paynah this morning after I saw that

1-16oz Featherweight
1-16oz Regular
Vanilla Pound Cake Scent for both


----------



## chebaby

chello chello and chello ladies:waves:
hair is in a funky bun. i will shampoo with come clean and leave in nourish spa tomorrow. im going to a fashion show so i want my hair to be cute.

i think next month imma go somewhere and get layers cut in my hair.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

Gello-Chelady!

Sitting here in a Plastic Cap & Mega-Tek.  Getting Ready to Rinse and Steam in some CD BV Smoothie.

I've been spending like a Crazy Woman already and the Weekend hasn't even gotten started.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Gello-Chelady!
> 
> Sitting here in a Plastic Cap & Mega-Tek. Getting Ready to Rinse and Steam in some CD BV Smoothie.
> 
> I've been spending like a Crazy Woman already and the Weekend hasn't even gotten started.


 chello
sounds like a yummy plan that smoothie is really good.

ive been spending all my monies on clothes lately. just purchased these really cute steave madden sandal/wedges from tj maxx for only $30
i just purchased the perfect pants to go with them yesterday, im on a mission to get cute this summer cause last summer i was all jeans and t shirts


----------



## chebaby

let me go look at curlmart


----------



## IDareT'sHair

*HYDROQUENCH SYSTEMS*

50% Off $40.00+ for the next 10 Days Beginning 05/26


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Hey ladies I see y'all getting some shopping done.

IDareT'sHair What scents do you suggest for MD's argan oil. I got them unscented last time but I want to try 2 scents.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl

I can't remember.  Oh yeah, I got 1 in White Tea and 1 Unscented.  

I should have gotten: Vanilla because Brownie518 said it smells great.

Did your package arrive Ms. Curly?


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> curlyhersheygirl
> 
> I can't remember.  Oh yeah, I got 1 in White Tea and 1 Unscented.
> 
> I should have gotten: Vanilla because Brownie518 said it smells great.
> 
> Did your package arrive Ms. Curly?



IDareT'sHair The mailman hasn't been by yet; I'll let you know.

I guess I'll go with vanilla and white tea then.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl

I didn't really care for the White Tea Curly.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

So, *cracks knuckles*  I see the Sales are starting to pick up.

What you Gettin' chebaby


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> curlyhersheygirl
> 
> I didn't really care for the White Tea Curly.



IDareT'sHair Well then vanilla and unscented it is


----------



## bajandoc86

I bought 3 lbs of rhassoul clay this morning 

I am trying to ignore all the sales going on......y'all ladies are making it HARD.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

bajandoc86 said:


> *I am trying to ignore all the sales going on......y'all ladies are making it HARD.*


 

bajandoc86

Gurl... 

It seems like err 5 seconds something else is poppin' up on my Screen.erplexed


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> So, **cracks knuckles** I see the Sales are starting to pick up.
> 
> What you Gettin' @chebaby


  you ready for these sales huh
im still looking at curlmart. i want some darcys pumpkin. but they dont have the CR gel. im not sure.
lemme go look at kyra.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

Thanks for the tip on CD BV Smoothie.  

I steamed with it today and really enjoyed it.  

It's uber Rich & Steams well.  And by "rich" I don't mean "thick" I mean it's nice & smooth.

Glad I picked up 2 more Jars before the Anniversary Sale ended.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Finished up Claudie Fortifying.  I thought I'd hafta' pull out Claudie Tropical, but didn't need to.

I'll stay on Claudie for a minute with my Cowashers and rotate my DC'ers with MD Green Hemp *almost gone*, DB and CD. Since they're open.  

After I finish up my MD Green Hemp (no back ups), I'll pull out an 8 ounce of something.erplexed  

Either Tiiva or Enso Seabuckthorn. _*pours out some creme rinse for EN*_


----------



## chebaby

after the discount my curlmart cart is still $119. and i know shipping is gonna be like $10 so lemme go look at aveyou lol.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *you ready for these sales huh*
> im still looking at curlmart. i want some darcys pumpkin. but they dont have the CR gel. im not sure.
> lemme go look at kyra.


 
chebaby

Just this afternoon I got:

Marie Dean
Hydroquench x2 Coconut Lime Oils
It's Perfectly Natural *2nd order* My stuff shipped already. 

I'm still a little 'iffy' about her since she did me skrait _Raw_ the 1st time.erplexed

Last Night:
2 CD BV Smoothies


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> after the discount my curlmart cart is still $119. and i know shipping is gonna be like $10 so lemme go look at aveyou lol.


 

@chebaby

Yeah, Run Don't Walk to AveYou

@curlyhersheygirl gave you a good discount code for a Hunnen and I gave you that one for 15%

Either way, it's a Dolla Shipping


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Yeah, Walk down run to AveYou
> 
> @curlyhersheygirl gave you a good discount code for a Hunnen and I gave you that one for 15%
> 
> Either way, it's a Dolla Shipping


 ok in my curlmart cart i have cj cccc lite, smoothing conditioner, smoothing lotion, a&o conditioner, cr moisture butter, mop top conditioner, mop top gel, and darcys pumpkin.

in aveyou i have all the same cj products, cr butter, cr gel, dmdcc, tiiva deep conditioner.

heres the thing. both carts are only like $5 apart BUT i know shipping is only $1 for aveyou and i would get my stuff faster from them. BUT i want that dang mop top conditioner and gel


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

chebaby said:


> after the discount my curlmart cart is still $119. and i know shipping is gonna be like $10 so lemme go look at aveyou lol.



chebaby That's why I don't bother with CM and just go to aveyou. More bang for your buck


----------



## chebaby

shipping for curlmart is $11.37


----------



## chebaby

curlyhersheygirl said:


> @chebaby That's why I don't bother with CM and just go to aveyou. More bang for your buck


 i agree. curlmart is making me mad cause i want that mop top lol.
i thought my bss sold mop top but now i never see it so i dont know whats up with that


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> i agree. curlmart is making me mad cause i want that mop top lol.
> *i thought my bss sold mop top but now i never see it so i dont know whats up with that*


 
chebaby

_*cough, cough*_ That MopTop DC'er is thebomb.com x2

*drools & passes skrait out*


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> _*cough, cough*_ That MopTop DC'er is thebomb.com x2
> 
> *drools & passes skrait out*


 lol pusha
i need to use that deep conditioner.
now i want the daily conditioner and gel but i cant order from curlmart that shipping is pissing me off.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

I know with Curlmart is either or. 

It is either a Discount or Free Shipping over $60.00


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> I know with Curlmart is either or.
> 
> It is either a Discount or Free Shipping over $60.00


 aint that a mess? i should be able to get the disount and free shipping. they slipping
i might just go on and get me some kyra and some aveyou.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> aint that a mess? *i should be able to get the disount and free shipping. they slipping*
> i might just go on and get me some kyra and some aveyou.


 
chebaby

They have always offered either or. 

That's what CM un-attractive.


----------



## mkd

Thank you again curlyhersheygirl!  How do you like the cj pattern pusha?


----------



## Shay72

I will be getting me some Trigga . Not sure what else.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72

I shole wish BJ would get back and put that Red Tea Creme out in a Full Size Jar.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

mkd said:


> Thank you again curlyhersheygirl!  How do you like the cj pattern pusha?



mkd I love it. It gives me nice definition and keeps my hair moisturized. Don't let the texture fool you and don't add too much because it will get crunchy.
Let me know how it works for you.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

I just hit "paynah" on some hair trigger and I have a MD cart ready.
I was so happy to see some of what I wanted is now available in 16oz.


----------



## bajandoc86

I should prob hit up aveyou.....I need some new Essie polishes. Hmmm.

ETA: I looked at my bank account and scrapped that idea. Why am I so POOR!!!!! *bawls* Today I paid car insurance . Sigh. Sigh. Sigh.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I may be done.  Unless something really good comes along.

Oh, my Nounou came today.  x2 DB DC'ers.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> Shay72
> 
> I shole wish BJ would get back and put that Red Tea Creme out in a Full Size Jar.



IDareT'sHair

So do I!  It's very moisturizing. I have 2 sample packs and I plan to start using it regularly once I finish this bottle of HH Soft & Creamy Macadamia.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *So do I!  It's very moisturizing. I have 2 sample packs and I plan to start using it regularly* once I finish this bottle of HH Soft & Creamy Macadamia.


 

Brownie518

I got case _Hands In Hair_ tonight. 

It is totally moisturizing...yet, I don't feel I have anything in my Hair.

I.can't.stop.touching.it.

Lawd...I wish I had another sample.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> Brownie518
> 
> I got case _Hands In Hair_ tonight.
> 
> It is totally moisturizing...*yet, I don't feel I have anything in my Hair.*
> 
> I.can't.stop.touching.it.
> 
> Lawd...I wish I had another sample.


IDareT'sHair

at the bolded -  It seems like it might be thick but it's actually very light, right? 

I'm trying to decide if I'll get some Trigger. I surely don't need it but...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

Girl...Kick me Square in the Behind!

I made another IPN purchase.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair

What you get this round? And you got more Smoothies??? LOL!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *I'm trying to decide if I'll get some Trigger. I surely don't need it but...*


 
Brownie518

Fab emailed me to see if I was gettin' any. I told her Nah Girl...I'm Trigga'ed Up.

I'll re-up in the Fall.  No way can I use that Lightweight right now.  It stanks too much and it's too HOT.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> Brownie518
> 
> Fab emailed me to see if I was gettin' any. I told her Nah Girl...I'm Trigga'ed Up.
> 
> I'll re-up in the Fall.  No way can I use that Lightweight right now.  It stanks too much and it's too HOT.



 I can't imagine what it smells like. I've only gotten scented and now I definitely plan to continue that! erplexed


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *What you get this round? *And you got more Smoothies??? LOL!


 
@Brownie518

1 Spritz I think it's the Nourishing Mist?
1 DC'er
1 Pumpkin
1 Detangle Me

About CD...

I was on HSN last night looking at something else, so I pulled it up and it said: Almost SOLD OUT

So..*cough* I felt it was my PJ Duty to help them get closer


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *I can't imagine what it smells like.* I've only gotten scented and now I definitely plan to continue that! erplexed


 
@Brownie518

Like Pine Tar. You know what I mean?

It's a real skrong smell too. 

I don't know why the Lightweight would stank so bad and the Regular doesn't?


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair

I'm laughing at you doing your civic duty!! And that Pine Tar...erplexed Good to know! That Vanilla Pound Cake covers that right up!! 

*runs off to check HSN*


----------



## Shay72

Lawd, I need to stay over on this side of the forum. I need to especially stay away from Willow threads . I just don't understand the uproar about her cutting & dyeing her hair. I did all that ish when I was growing up and I'm alright. Ya'll know Mama Shay don't play so I wasn't running nothing  but she wasn't overly controlling either. Sigh...

Anyways let me go see what I else I want to buy. I see Claudie put some body products on her site. I think IDareT'sHair mentioned these a little bit ago.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518

I just thought of something.....Imma try to use the Lightweight for Trigga' Soaks.  

That way I can use it up. Otherwise, I honestly don't think I could. 

Now, you know it has to be pretty pungent if I'm saying:

I'll hafta' to be super light-handed with it.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair

And those 16oz Smoothies are 19 now! 
What was that Hydro sale you mentioned?

Shay72
Claudie has some new stuff listed? 



Hmph, I can tell already this is gonna be another one of THOSE weeks...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

HQS 50% off $40.00 it doesn't start until tomorrow


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

I just re-ordered.  It was $26.50 last night and $19.43 tonight.  SMH.

Now it's officially showing SOLD OUT!


----------



## Shay72

Brownie518
. She has a bodycare section. Body cream, oil mist (smart, smart, smart), and body scrub.


----------



## mkd

curlyhersheygirl, how would you compare pattern pusha to kccc?  What do you use under it?


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

mkd said:
			
		

> curlyhersheygirl, how would you compare pattern pusha to kccc?  What do you use under it?



mkd On my hair pattern pusha performed better. Kccc didn't give me much definition and didn't control frizz; it too long to dry and wasn't very moisturizing. The pattern pusha is the opposite also the look was more natural and "flexible". It also rinses out easy and leaves your hair very soft and not dried out even after many days without moisturizing.

I've used smoothing lotion, coco cream li and hair dew under it and have gotten great results with them all.
The only negative is there is a slight learning curve with it in the beginning to find out how much you need to use to give you the best results without the crunch.


----------



## Shay72

The code is not working for me on the Trigger site. I will try again later. 

IDareT'sHair
Reve Essentials has redone their site. It looks a lot better.


----------



## Angelinhell

Used my single mizani butterblend no lye relaxer, next I have to buy it in the four pack.


----------



## JeterCrazed

[USER=316649]Angelinhell[/USER] said:
			
		

> Used my single mizani butterblend no lye relaxer, next I have to buy it in the four pack.



Where do you find the little ones? I can't find them anywhere.

Sent from my Inspire HD using LHCF


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Shay72

Thanks! 

Imma go look at it nah.


----------



## faithVA

Maybe I will add some oil to my scalp before putting in my bun.


----------



## bajandoc86

faithVA huh? lolol....


----------



## chebaby

chello ladies
i am dry deep conditioning with coconut oil and curl rehab cause i went to the zoo with a naked w&g and  my hair is dry dry dry so im deep conditioning before i leave back out to a fashion show.


----------



## chebaby

oh and i just used up a rehab and i have two back ups.


----------



## Shay72

The BASK scrubs clump better, spread easier, and are less oily than Reve's.

Ordered from It's Perfectly Natural--pre poo, honey pumpkin butter, tea lightful shine, and tea lightful spritz.

Code still does not work for me on Trigger site. Sigh...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72 Lemme look at that Trigger Code again BRB

@chebaby Che-llo Che-Lady! Clawd it's hot! Like 90 something. I doused my little-bitty hurr in Hairitage's Jojoba & Argan and Spritzed it with HV's Hydrasilica Tea Spritz.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72  $2.50 off $25.00 *SAVE250*

$5.00 off $30.00 *SAVEMORE* oops!


----------



## Shay72

IDareT'sHair
Thank you, thank you, thank you . I thought I was going crazy!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72

Sorry Gurl.  

I know what that's like.


----------



## Shay72

Marie Dean worked on her site. It is easier to navigate now. Okay let me go back and look a little longer.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72

Girl, you know I STANS MD!

I wonder when BJ comin' back?  I'm gettin' mad.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I see Shi-Naturals has some new products out.  (Just opened my Newsletter).

No Memorial Day discount tho'.

I should email her.


----------



## Shay72

IDareT'sHair said:


> I see Shi-Naturals has some new products out. (Just opened my Newsletter).
> 
> No Memorial Day discount tho'.
> 
> I should email her.


 
I saw that too.


----------



## Shay72

Trying to decide if I want to truly cut the fool now. Or kind of cut the fool and save some for July 4th sales.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72 said:


> *I saw that too.*


 
Shay72

Hmp. I just emailed her.

I wouldn't mind having some Tea! And maybe a little something else.

Maybe another Hair Lotion. I have a 16 ounce one. I wouldn't mind having a back up.

But in all my 1,000,000 products, right now, that Durn HV Red Tea Creme is holding the #1 spot for Summer.

It's a lightweight Pudding-y consistency. I love the Feel & the Weight. It's almost weight-less. I love that stuff. 

And it's gone be gone soon, because I only had that 1 sample that came with my order.erplexed

I'm fittna' take a road trip to BJ's house.....


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72 said:


> Trying to decide if *I want to truly cut the fool now. Or kind of cut the fool and save some for July 4th sales*.


 

@Shay72

Gurl...I was thinking the same thing. 

I did all I need to do and ain't nothin' else really jumpin' off the page.

I really should be/could be done until July4. 

Cut the Pure-D, Natcha' Born, Skrait Up Fool!


----------



## Shay72

IDareT'sHair
I've ordered from It's Perfectly Natural and Trigger. Contemplating MD. Let's not talk about all of the clothes I've been buying. Gonna hit up Kohl's this weekend too. Oh yeah I ordered that Hot Head Heat Cap too.


----------



## divachyk

Bee Mine

Secret Sale! 20% off with $15 minimum

Discount redemption code BEETKS

Secret Sale starts now through Monday May 28th to 11:59pm EST. 

I know there is a Memorial Day sales thread but I am on my phone and wanted to post for you all if no one else has yet.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@divachyk

Nice! i may pick up another DC'er and a Jar of Luscious!.....

Thanks Girlie!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72 Brownie518

My IPN Arrived today!  So far...so good (with her). *crosses fangers*

I know what you mean Shay!  I've been on a Top roll lately.  

I won't say how many Summer Tops I've bought..but it's been quite a few. _*cough*_


----------



## Brownie518

Ordered from Hydroquench. Got the Coconut Lime Oil, Coco Mango Mask, White Tea & Lemon 5 day, and the Go Deep. 27 dollas off! 

Let me go check out Shi...


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

Happy Memorial Day Weekend Ladies!

I see ya'll going hard on the sales!!  I was checking some of them out but shipping is a lil ridic. Plus I spent all my spending money for the month 

I will be ready for the fall sales.  Also it will be cooler since some of the stuff I saw from MD will melt in transit.

My Trigga shipped!!  I can't wait to start using it.

I just finished retwisting my hair with some BRBC and Shea moisture smoothie. My twistout was looking a lil rough and feeling dry despite moisturizing and sealing before the baseball game.


----------



## Shay72

Dang! My Trigga shipped. I ordered earlier today.


----------



## Angelinhell

JeterCrazed If you are using lye, they only come in the 30 oz and 4lb tubs. I use no lye and they only come in the 7 oz little jars, you can buy it single or in the four pack box. I buy mine off ebay through bellamoi beauty supply, lots of other sellers have it though.


----------



## JeterCrazed

Angelinhell said:
			
		

> JeterCrazed If you are using lye, they only come in the 30 oz and 4lb tubs. I use no lye and they only come in the 7 oz little jars, you can buy it single or in the four pack box. I buy mine off ebay through bellamoi beauty supply, lots of other sellers have it though.



Ok, that's what I was thinking, but it would be cute to have a single serve.  Thank you so much.

Sent from my Inspire HD using LHCF


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

Shay72 said:


> Dang! My Trigga shipped. I ordered earlier today.



Yeah the website says they try to ship as soon as possible which is great esp over a holiday weekend.

Gotta love service like that!!


----------



## divachyk

I placed a Bee Mine order since my moisturizer was getting low:
Luscious
Juicy Spritz
Daily Conditioner
Shampoo


----------



## natura87

Wanted to try Hydroquench but then I saw my stash so I walked away from that.

Havent bought anything in a while.


----------



## Brownie518

Yeah, they don't play when it comes to shippin out that Trigga!!
I'm waiting on:

Afroveda (and she just had another special...*sigh*)
Hydroquench

That's all for now. I'll be getting some MD this week.


----------



## Brownie518

So I went into one of my back rooms and found:

1 Claudie's Normalizing rinse
1 Claudie's Normalizing conditioner
3 Avocado & Silk
2 Hibiscus DC from Jasmine
2 Claudie's Montego Bay oil 8oz
1 Claudie's Shea Pomade
16oz Hemp seed oil
2 HH Soft & Creamy Horsetail
3 Whipped Shea Butter from Jasmine's (Hello Sugar, Tahitian Vanilla)

Plus various Saravun, Njoi, Hairitage pomades/butter..... I'm keeping everything except the Hibiscus and the pomades/butters. I'm gettin down on one of those Avocado & Silks in a few minutes.


----------



## Ltown

Happy Holiday weekend ladies!

IDareT'sHair, i bet you do have a 100000000 products

after that sd mold my desire for products stocking went  downhill i don't have time or patience to inventory or rotate products. that why i'm on a online no buy i can't stop looking in stores thats the pj in me.  i'm going to really use up one product before i open another one and thats mostly dc the butters should be safe but they'll stay in refrig.  i got that new sd mocha and refrig that asap, i actually don't like it so any takers let me know.


----------



## Golden75

Hey ladies!  Putting the twists back in, I tried a flat twist out & failed .  

I haven't purchased anything, will do my best to hold out at least til July 4.  If HV have a sale, there's a few things I may get.  I just feel her sales are worth hitting up, without breaking the bank.

Hope all have a good weekend.  Lemme start tackling this head, feels like its taking forever!  I will say, doing the flat twist & drying under the bonnett dryer really did a great job in stretching my hair.  It's like I blow dried.  Oh the CTDG, did me right.  Will def grab a few more when QB has a sale in 5 yrs


----------



## Shay72

Got my Hot Head Heat Cap. Forgot to check my mail yesterday. It's cute. I want to be really careful with this one since I busted my gel packs with the quickness with my other heat cap . I like that there will be no gel packs with this one.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Hey Ladies!

WOW!  This weekend is flyin' by.  I just rubbed in a little Hairitage Jojoba & Argan Creme.

Need to check my email.  Still tryin' to decide BeeMine vs HQS.  I should get the BM.

I may just skip it and wait until 07/04.erplexed


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I did end up doing a small HQS order (because she offered to combine/refund my Shipping.

I'm done.


----------



## bronzebomb

divachyk said:
			
		

> I placed a Bee Mine order since my moisturizer was getting low:
> Luscious
> Juicy Spritz
> Daily Conditioner
> Shampoo



I don't want to pay shipping!  Am I getting cheap?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

bronzebomb

Me either Bronze.  

Or Flat Rate Shipping at best.


----------



## chebaby

chello ladies
i had an amazingly emotional, crazy, fun, crazy, nice, crazy, pissed off weekend
and now im sick
but it was fun nonetheless

i think my hair is mad at me for that naked wash and go.
so imma oil my scalp with jbco and oil my hair with coconut oil. i also think imma do an ayurvedic treatment with amla, bringraj, brahmi and wheat germ oil.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> chello ladies
> *i had an amazingly emotional, crazy, fun, crazy, nice, crazy, pissed off weekend*
> and now im sick
> but it was fun nonetheless
> 
> i think my hair is mad at me for that naked wash and go.
> so imma oil my scalp with jbco and oil my hair with coconut oil. i also think imma do an ayurvedic treatment with amla, bringraj, brahmi and wheat germ oil.


 
chebaby

Hmp. Now that sounds very interesting......

And that mix sounds good but 'messy'.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Hmp. Now that sounds very interesting......
> 
> And that mix sounds good but 'messy'.


it was a weird weekend to say the least

im sure it will be messy i want to go get some henna but i want to stop hennaing my hair. so im unsure.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *it was a weird weekend to say the least*
> 
> im sure it will be messy i want to go get some henna but i want to stop hennaing my hair. so im unsure.


 
@chebaby

Lawd I wanna know, but I don't wanna know...so I betta' leave that one alone. *cough* SMH.

You are back & forth on that Henna.


ETA:  btw You said "CRAZY" twice


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

I didn't know you had all them Powders????  Or maybe I forgot


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Lawd I wanna know, but I don't wanna know...so I betta' leave that one alone. *cough* SMH.
> 
> You are back & forth on that Henna.
> 
> 
> ETA:  btw You said "CRAZY" twice


it was crazy i only said crazy twice??? i should have said it more than that 

i like henna cause i feel like it helps protect the hair, but i just dont feel like doing it


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

Hey Che, don't forget you said you were tryin' StankyLegBB this weekend.

That might be too many Stanky products after you do that Powder tho'.

Lemme stop tryin' to figure your Weekend "Riddle" out, but I bet there was some nasties involved....


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I wonder if I can do a No-Buy until July 4th.  

I did too much this weekend.erplexed

Hit PayNah a little too many times......


----------



## Shay72

I don't know why I refuse to buy MD. Just ain't gonna happen. Never been interested in KBB either. It's just like that sometimes.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72

I fully agree.  There's some things I haven't bought/tried either

b.a.s.k
Silk Dreams
Reve Naturals

And a few others come to mind.  No real reason, I just haven't.  So, I understand.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Hey Che, don't forget you said you were tryin' StankyLegBB this weekend.
> 
> That might be too many Stanky products after you do that Powder tho'.
> 
> Lemme stop tryin' to figure your Weekend "Riddle" out, but I bet there was some nasties involved....


oh yea, ok well ill pre poo with that instead of coconut oil. cause i do wanna see how it works.
i dont think imma do the powder treatment. imma wait until i get some more cause these powders are over a year old anyway.

no nasties this weekend


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> oh yea, ok well ill pre poo with that instead of coconut oil. cause i do wanna see how it works.
> i dont think imma do the powder treatment. imma wait until i get some more cause these powders are over a year old anyway.
> 
> *no nasties this weekend*


 
chebaby

Dang!erplexed....

Yeah, Imma need you to try out StankyLeg!

Girl, I didn't know you had them year old Powders.  Henna is 'bout all I wanna do.

Chile...You doin' Bentonite, Powders, Terressentials.....You're just a little Mixtress.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Waiting on:

HQS 
Afroveda
Carols Daughter via HSN
It's Perfectly Natural 
Marie Dean
AveYou


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Dang!erplexed....
> 
> Yeah, Imma need you to try out StankyLeg!
> 
> Girl, I didn't know you had them year old Powders.  Henna is 'bout all I wanna do.
> 
> Chile...You doin' Bentonite, Powders, Terressentials.....You're just a little Mixtress.


lol let me look at the stankyleg and make sure its not all melted.
brownie said she likes the new kbb scalp treatment so i might take a look at that.

lol i be having fun playing with these powders and clays lol. but it is messy


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

I ain't 'bout to start messing in that messy-mess. 

Imma let you handle that one.

Teas is about as far as Imma go.

Believe it or not I went on Kern's site yesterday, lookin' around.  

Wasn't tempted to hit paynah on anything tho',


----------



## Shay72

Is anyone else seeing that woman to the right with that shirt that says "I Pooped Today"? .


----------



## IDareT'sHair

All I see is macy's


----------



## divachyk

bronzebomb said:


> I don't want to pay shipping!  Am I getting cheap?





IDareT'sHair said:


> @bronzebomb
> 
> Me either Bronze.
> 
> Or Flat Rate Shipping at best.



bronzebomb and IDareT'sHair Nah, neither of you are being cheap. The discount only covered shipping and a few bucks extra.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Yeah, I did a 'fake' Shi-Naturals Cart yesterday, and the Shipping was $12.95 and I only had about 3-4 items.

Without a Discount Code, but whatever the % $12.95 for Shipping is unacceptable.


----------



## Ltown

I use up claudies leave in no back ups, next i will use hydratherm protein leave in until gone.  I have been using sm fine and thin volume spray, my hair is getting thick again don't know if its that but it has great ingredient especially biotin.

Why is hv site down?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Ltown

It's been saying she's closed for Inventory.

Speaking of Shea Moisture, I just used some of their Elixir Oil Spritz. I love that stuff.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> I ain't 'bout to start messing in that messy-mess.
> 
> Imma let you handle that one.
> 
> Teas is about as far as Imma go.
> 
> Believe it or not I went on Kern's site yesterday, lookin' around.
> 
> Wasn't tempted to hit paynah on anything tho',


yea i gotta really be in the mood to mess around with mixes. im not really in the mood today but i wanted to do it because my hair hates me right now
i think imma break out the rest of my kbb mask and my steamer but its so hot i dont know if i want to be up under the steamer.


----------



## Ltown

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Ltown
> 
> It's been saying she's closed for Inventory.
> 
> Speaking of Shea Moisture, I just used some of their Elixir Oil Spritz. I love that stuff.



IDareT'sHair, oh i just got a site close notice.  I like sm so far except the smoothie.  

for those who like mix chicks my local target is selling it now maybe your will.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *yea i gotta really be in the mood to mess around with mixes. im not really in the mood today but i wanted to do it because my hair hates me right now*
> i think imma break out the rest of my kbb mask and my steamer but its so hot i dont know if i want to be up under the steamer.


 
@chebaby

I Agree Che! You got to really be *in the mood* for making up all that mess and letting it sit etc....That's why I wait until the 11th hour to do my Henna. 



Ltown said:


> *oh i just got a site close notice.*


 
@Ltown

Yeah, I was checking *cough* just about errrday, because I wanted another Red Tea Hair Creme.

And it was saying:  Closed For Inventory.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

May has been Terrible for me with all this Durn Haulin'.  

It started Mother's Day and I ain't stopped yet.

I really need to do a N/B until the 4th of July.  Truthfully, until BF, but I know that won't happen.

So, I ain't even gone kid myself.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> May has been Terrible for me with all this Durn Haulin'.
> 
> It started Mother's Day and I ain't stopped yet.
> 
> I really need to do a N/B until the 4th of July.  Truthfully, until BF, but I know that won't happen.
> 
> So, I ain't even gone kid myself.


i been in a haulin mood myself but i haven hit paynah except on that KBN stuff.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

pm'ing you!


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair - google HV, 2 sites pop up, net & com.  Not sure if it still works but one site said closed with a date in the past.  The other link I was able to go in & add stuff to shopping cart. Whipped ends & strinillah refill was on sale.  I thought it was weird that 2 ways in and different messages.  This was last week, so not sure if still doing this.

ETA: disregard .com site now says no longer available


----------



## bronzebomb

30 day challenge aborted!  Self-installed Spring Twists:


----------



## chebaby

T, i have the stankyleg in my hair now and it goes on greasy/oily and smooth. i slathered it on so ill see how it rinses out in about an hour.
but it has little grains in it dont know what thats about.


----------



## Golden75

bronzebomb said:
			
		

> 30 day challenge aborted!  Self-installed Spring Twists:



bronzebomb - good job.  Did you find a good tutorial, any tips?  I have some hair to do spring twists.  When I try practice strands it looks a HAM!  I'm using Janet Afro bulk now which seems to be similar, and not sure how I feel about the look


----------



## bronzebomb

Golden75 said:
			
		

> bronzebomb - good job.  Did you find a good tutorial, any tips?  I have some hair to do spring twists.  When I try practice strands it looks a HAM!  I'm using Janet Afro bulk now which seems to be similar, and not sure how I feel about the look




Golden75 

This is my first time installing and I am looking at them with a side-eye.  The tip is to only use Eon natural hair and do not use a lot of hair in the twist.  They look better the older they get.

These were done by a professional:



They were 6 weeks old.


----------



## divachyk

@bronzebomb, you're so pretty and photogenic. And your hair is pretty also.


----------



## bajandoc86

bronzebomb Lovely!

I need to get my arse up off this couch and head to the gym. Getting my summer body on - the place is still so damn HOT!!


----------



## Golden75

bronzebomb - thanks.  I have the nafy spring twists.  This Janet hair was given to me & o wanted to use it up.  But after my head is almost done I realized I've been twisting in the wrong direction! And that's why it's looking a lil off .  So now I'm like what do I do?  But since I only plan to leave these in til the end of June, I'll leave it, maybe try and fix some in the front.


----------



## Raspberry

bronzebomb I think your self-install looks better than the professional, very cute!


----------



## Shay72

Been laying on my a$$ all day. Now I decide I want to start on my hair . Let me get going.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> T, i have the stankyleg in my hair now and it goes on greasy/oily and smooth. i slathered it on so ill see how it rinses out in about an hour.
> *but it has little grains in it dont know what thats about.*


 
chebaby

Wait:  Them little "Grains" is suppose to be Herbs......  Um...Ain't it?


----------



## natura87

bronzebomb said:


> I don't want to pay shipping!  Am I getting cheap?



We are in a recession, get it in however you like.  Heck I dont like paying shipping either.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Wait:  Them little "Grains" is suppose to be Herbs......  Um...Ain't it?


i dont know but they are annoying.
i have the review now, so i dont know what the hell this stuff is supposed to do but i dont think it did it i mean, my hair felt like i doused it in evoo and let it dry. it was ok i guess, nothing i would repurchase AT ALL.
i left it on for like 4 hours cause i fell asleep. so i rinsed and detangled with smoothing lotion(and detaingling is becoming a sport) and then shampooed with come clean and then slathered my hair in nourish spa and put my hair in two braids.
after i braided my hair i slathered it in coconut oil and that stuff makes the hair so silky ni remember why i fell in love with coconut in the first place. imma start using it again every day on my hair and scalp and jbco only like once a week.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *i dont know but they are annoying.*
> *i have the review now, so i dont know what the hell this stuff is supposed to do but i dont think it did it i mean, my hair felt like i doused it in evoo and let it dry. it was ok i guess, nothing i would repurchase AT ALL.*
> *i left it on for like 4 hours cause i fell asleep*. so i rinsed and detangled with smoothing lotion(and detaingling is becoming a sport) and then shampooed with come clean and then slathered my hair in nourish spa and put my hair in two braids.
> after i braided my hair i slathered it in coconut oil and that stuff makes the hair so silky ni remember why i fell in love with coconut in the first place. imma start using it again every day on my hair and scalp and jbco only like once a week.


 
chebaby

I thought so.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> I thought so.


yea its not worth it.


----------



## divachyk

Tried Kenra clarifying today for the first time. Talmbout clean hair. That shampoo cleaned every little bit of residue that was up in my head. I hate the way my hair clumps together after clarifying but all clarifying shampoos do me that way.

I am under the thermal heat wrap with HV SitriNillah. I only have a little corner left in the container I used tonight. I have 2 backups.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *yea its not worth it.*


 
chebaby

Maybe you need to do it a coupla' more times Che...  And then make a decision. 

I looked at it Friday and KIM.  Maybe Winter.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@chebaby

I looked at the other new KBB Products yesterday, but nothing interested me enough to hit PayNah.erplexed


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Maybe you need to do it a coupla' more times Che...  And then make a decision.
> 
> I looked at it Friday and KIM.  Maybe Winter.


naw im good i would sell/swap it but itll melt and spill before it gets there. it was a waste of money.



IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> I looked at the other new KBB Products yesterday, but nothing interested me enough to hit PayNah.erplexed


i did the same thing. she needs to come out with a new conditioner and leave in.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

I'll also wait on a review from the Beautiful Young Lady that bought mine.

Glad I mailed it off, before it got HOT because, you're right, that gooey-goo would leak errwhere.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Wait:  Them little "Grains" is suppose to be Herbs......  Um...Ain't it?



Those grains aren't herbs


----------



## SimJam

Hay ladies.

I joined this aloevera challenge ... sheeeet aloevera is da truuut

overnight DCd with AV Juice and PBN chocolate smoothie (is that the name?) and whooo lordy my hair was like butter in the morning


----------



## Brownie518

chebaby said:


> yea its not worth it.



Not a repurchase for me, either chebaby


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *Those grains aren't herbs *


 
Brownie518

Clawd...Ms. B... WHAT ARE THEY????

SMH.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *Not a repurchase for me, either*


 

Brownie518

Hold On Nah Ms. B....So What You Tryna' Say???????

Lawd Ya'll.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> Clawd...Ms. B... WHAT ARE THEY????
> 
> SMH.


IDareT'sHair

Straight up grains. Something in there (not herbs) is just grainy  erplexed

I found a jar of Claudie's Shea Pomade in Hello Sugar.  And I used Avocado & Silk for my DC this morning. I really missed that stuff!!!


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> Hold On Nah Ms. B....So What You Tryna' Say???????
> 
> Lawd Ya'll.


IDareT'sHair

I just don't see the point of me buying that. I don't know what benefit I would get from it.


----------



## Brownie518

Shay72 said:


> Is anyone else seeing that woman to the right with that shirt that says "I Pooped Today"? .





No...Nordstrom and Haute Look


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> Straight up grains. Something in there (not herbs) is just grainy erplexed
> 
> I found a jar of Claudie's Shea Pomade in Hello Sugar.  *And I used Avocado & Silk for my DC this morning. I really missed that stuff!!!*


 
Brownie518

Gurl....I can't wait to pull out a Jasmine or 2.  

And I got the best Summer Scents too!

Imma keep pressing these open Jars and hopefully get to Jasmine in late June/July.

That mess cost too much to be Grainy....erplexed......


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72

I'm seeing Revlon.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 chebaby

I'm seriously disappointed in StankyLeg.

That's a $25.00 Waste.  Hmp. 

Ain't nobody got no money like that for a total waste.

And it's 4 ounces.erplexed


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I think Imma try this N/B until 07/04 Sales. 

Then I will try to go till Labor Day and on to Black Friday.

"TRY"


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> I think Imma try this N/B until 07/04 Sales.
> 
> Then I will try to go till Labor Day and on to Black Friday.
> 
> "TRY"



I need to do the same


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518

B...I can't wait to use this Tea-Lightful Quench and Tea-Lightful Shine.

That Pumpkin Butter will be perfect for Fall.

And you know I love, love, love _Detangle Me_ - Detangler.

We'll see how things progress (with hererplexed). 

I had a small discount code on my Invoice for my next purchase.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> B...I can't wait to use this Tea-Lightful Quench and Tea-Lightful Shine.
> 
> That Pumpkin Butter will be perfect for Fall.
> 
> And you know I love, love, love _Detangle Me_ - Detangler.
> 
> We'll see how things progress (with hererplexed).
> 
> I had a small discount code on my Invoice for my next purchase.



I love that Tea Lightful Shine!!!  I don't think I have the Quench. That Pumpkin Butter is real nice, too. I have to get some for my sister. She loves stuff like that.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *I love that Tea Lightful Shine!!!  I don't think I have the Quench. That Pumpkin Butter is real nice, too.* I have to get some for my sister. She loves stuff like that.


 

Brownie518

That Quench is a Tea Spritz.  I can't wait.  I looked at them last night and touched/smelled them too.

I have another order coming:

Love my Coils DC'er
Lemongrass Basil Hair Creme
Nourish Mist
Another Pumpkin
Another Tea-Lightful Shine

Yeah, I'm sure your Sis will like them too!


----------



## Brownie518

I forgot to try the Basil Lemongrass when I washed. I'm going to try it this week. I plan to get the DC next order, too.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *I forgot to try the Basil Lemongrass when I washed. I'm going to try it this week. *I plan to get the DC next order, too.


 
Brownie518

This one is just like a Hair Butter/Leave-In Creme right?  At first I thought it was a DC'er.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Imma use CD BV Smoothie again on Tuesday.

In Rotation I have:

CD BV Smoothie
DB DC'er
HV Sitrinillah

When I need a little Protein
A Corner of MD's Green Hemp
Mop Top 
CR Algae

All these are Open


----------



## Brownie518

Let's see, what do I have going on:

BV Smoothie
Avocado & Silk Hello Sugar

For Protein:

Shi Naturals Protein Balance
Claudie's Renew Protein


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> This one is just like a Hair Butter/Leave-In Creme right?  At first I thought it was a DC'er.


IDareT'sHair

Yeah, thats the leave in cream. 
It does look like a DC.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518


I've been in a Creamy Mood.  I've been using HH's Jojoba & Argan. 

I think I'll pull out HH's Coconut Yuzu too and add it into Rotation.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair

I've been tearin up the HH Macadamia Lavendar. That smooths my hair right out in this humidity. Otherwise, I've been feelin my pomades. I pulled out some Iman butter the other day.


----------



## bronzebomb

divachyk said:


> @bronzebomb, you're so pretty and photogenic. And your hair is pretty also.


 
Thank you! You are too kind. 



bajandoc86 said:


> @bronzebomb *Lovely!*
> 
> I need to get my arse up off this couch and head to the gym. Getting my summer body on - the place is still so damn HOT!!


 
Thank you!



Golden75 said:


> @bronzebomb - thanks. I have the nafy spring twists. This Janet hair was given to me & o wanted to use it up. But after my head is almost done I realized I've been twisting in the wrong direction! And that's why it's looking a lil off . So now I'm like what do I do? But since I only plan to leave these in til the end of June, I'll leave it, maybe try and fix some in the front.


 
I tried a few of the other brands but ended up doing Kinky twists. None of them worked for the Spring Twists look. Hopefully with time I'll get better.



natura87 said:


> We are in a recession, get it in however you like. Heck I dont like paying shipping either.


 
Free is for me. That's almost like a bell going off in my head. I go coo-coo for free shipping! I purchase stuff I was not even considering. Origins, Prescriptives, Carol's Daughter...



IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> I looked at the other new KBB Products yesterday, but nothing interested me enough to hit PayNah.erplexed


 


IDareT'sHair said:


> I think Imma try this N/B until 07/04 Sales.
> 
> Then I will try to go till Labor Day and on to Black Friday.
> 
> *"TRY"*


 
girl....

_____________________________

I just came in from a cook out...why did the married man talk to me all night? WTF!! I hate being single! Even when I moved, he did too! It didn't help that he was fine as $%$%#


----------



## bronzebomb

Raspberry



Raspberry said:


> @bronzebomb I think your self-install looks better than the professional, very cute!


 
Really???? erplexed

Girl, I was trying to get that look again (minus paying $180 for the professional)  I am going to keep trying until I master them.

Golden75 - where did you get the Nafy Spring Twists Hair?


----------



## Golden75

bronzebomb - yeah I see free ship & it's on!  I almost went over to IPN, but I stopped myself.  

I'll PM you my contact to get Nafy.  They have a site but said its better to email what u want so they can let u know if in stock.


----------



## natura87

I am going to put mini twists in today. Later on in the month I will finally get around to some yarn twists. I love the way yarn twists look. I would love to retain some length this summer. I am 3 years + natural but my shrinkage is bananas, so the yarn braids will let me play with some length.

This tumblr makes me want braids NOW!!
http://iloveboxbraids.tumblr.com/

I am going to use my bask in Nectarine  Vanilla and twist them up tiny with the Palm Tapioca. I'd like to get 2 weeks out of these but who knows.


----------



## natura87

Still havent used my Darcy's Sweet Cocoa Bean stuff. Lemme go sniff that...and the CTDG...and the SHL in Southern Tea.  Aww hell, I'm gonna sniff it all.


----------



## bajandoc86

Why do some people INSIST on tagging me in random arse threads?!!? IDGAF! This has NOTHING to do with me.....Sh*T!


----------



## natura87

^^ I think they just choose random people and tag them.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Mernin Everyone.

I just rubbed on some Saravun Broccoli Hair Creme.

Thinking about tomorrow's Wash Day


----------



## divachyk

Happy Memorial Day to all -- I'm off today and I was dismissed from jury duty tomorrow.  I won't return back to work until Wed. 

Yesterday's wash went really well. I'm on the fence about trigger. I really want it but think I can hold off until 4th of July since I'm still not yet done with Boundless Tresses.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

divachyk

Yeah, you can wait.


----------



## divachyk

Cool, good looking out IDareT'sHair -- thank you much.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@divachyk

It's a Great Oil (don't get me wrong), but I don't think I'll have much use for it in the Summer/Warmer Months. Even the Featherweight.

It's just too heavy for me personally right now. And I think it's too expensive (for me) for doing Soaks.

I may try "Soaks" tho'.


----------



## divachyk

Makes perfect sense IDareT'sHair. Thank you for the review. I will shelve this as being a winter item along with Saravun's hair/scalp oil. That's some thick stuff.


----------



## Ltown

bajandoc86 said:


> Why do some people INSIST on tagging me in random arse threads?!!? IDGAF! This has NOTHING to do with me.....Sh*T!



Hi ladies! i had a busy weekend, don't want to go to work tomorrow can't stand my coworker.  bajandoc86, i got tag two weeks in a row from someone i don'y chat with too


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ltown

Me too Ltown.erplexed  I was wondering.........


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@divachyk

Yeah, I thought I might be able to use it...but it's like 93-94 here today, there is just no way. (Unless I was doing a 'soak')

I pulled my Oil Spritz out. Shea Moisture/Darcy's. These are light oils. 

And they smell Great!

I don't even think I could/would use JBCO right now. 

IDK Maybe I'm just HOT.


----------



## natura87

Hello ladies. I'm having a lazy Monday here, woke up a lil while ago. I'm just mini twisting my hair and watching TV.  I would like to try Reve Essentials and Camille Rose after I use up some stuff.


----------



## natura87

Gonna switch my leave in up and use Darcy's Sweet Cocoa Bean on the other half of m head to see how it works.


----------



## Golden75

bajandoc86 said:
			
		

> Why do some people INSIST on tagging me in random arse threads?!!? IDGAF! This has NOTHING to do with me.....Sh*T!



bajandoc86 - lawd it must be going around.  I got tagged in some superhero costume convention thread.  I was like WTF!?! I'm out!


----------



## Golden75

Ltown - yup I had the 2 random tags in one week.  Must be the same person tagging.

IDareT'sHair - I'm thinking bout cutting my trigger with something lighter.  Was thinking KBB HJ but I think the smell may clash, but coco lime may work.  I was thinking bout Saravun stuff I have.  Don't know what to do wit 'em.  I have the broccoli and a castor butter, and olive & squalene butter.

My hair came out good, once I fixed it.  Glad I did.  Thank goodness I realized my mistake.


----------



## chebaby

@IDareT'sHair and @Brownie518, yea that kbb stankyleg is a waste of money i can see where she was going with it but she dropped the ball lol. and those grains. wth was she thinking. they dont melt in your hand they just.....stay on your hair all grainy and stuff. its a messy mess. i guess ill use it up but itll take a while cause i aint even thinking about that stuff no time soon.

so my hair is still shedding(more like falling out) so i prayed over it and now im about to jump on the black tea bandwagon nothing like a good bandwagon.
tonight when i go home imma make a pot of super strong back tea and transfer it into a spray bottle and imma start misting my scalp with it because something has got to give. i dont have hair to just be giving away to the shower drain.

im also back on my coconut oil thingy. ill be oiling my hair and scalp every single day with coconut oil cause its suppossed to stop hair fall too.

so today i dry deep conditioned with HV methi step one for the first time(because it has black tea water as the first ingredient) and i have to say i love it. i dont understand how its a protein conditioner cause i aint feel no protein BUT my hair was soft soft soft. i even shampooed twice after with come clean(which can strip the hair sometimes) and my hair was still super soft.
so then i followed up with AO GPB(used it up, no back ups) and then used curls milkshake and coconut oil as my leave in. my hair is soft and bouncy so this sealing with coconut oil is a staple for the summer


----------



## chebaby

i also purchased some trader joes womens hair, skin and nails vits. today so ill be taking that from now on.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

I got bored, so I decided to do my little 2 Snaps of Hair.

I'm sitting here with Mega-Tek, getting ready to Rinse it Out and DC/Steam with CD BV Smoothie.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> *I got bored, so I decided to do my little 2 Snaps of Hair.*
> 
> I'm sitting here with Mega-Tek, getting ready to Rinse it Out and DC/Steam with CD BV Smoothie.


 lol you are so silly.

you make me wanna pull out my bv smoothie too. i should since i used up a jar of curl rehab.
ill either pull out the smoothie or jasmines a&s.


----------



## chebaby

im on ayurnatural beauty website now about to purchase some powders.


----------



## Ltown

Golden75 said:


> bajandoc86 - lawd it must be going around.  I got tagged in some superhero costume convention thread.  I was like WTF!?! I'm out!



Golden75 that it then she tag me for a vote.  folks were like wth don't know you.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75 Ltown

Yeah...what was that?erplexed


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> lol you are so silly.
> 
> you make me wanna pull out my bv smoothie too. *i should since i used up a jar of curl rehab.*
> ill either pull out the smoothie or jasmines a&s.


 
@chebaby

Good Job using stuff up Che!



chebaby said:


> *im on ayurnatural beauty website now about to purchase some powders.*


 
I see you going to ramp up your Powders Game. That sounds like a Fall/Winter project. It's too HOT.


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair & Ltown - I dunno what that was about.  I'm think it's one of us U1B1 ladies tagging.  When I saw dem costumes, I was like  .  I don't even know what that 2nd tag was about, but same person.

Well my bro said, it's nice, but that's alot of hair!   she is kinda big


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Good Job using stuff up Che!
> 
> 
> 
> I see you going to ramp up your Powders Game. That sounds like a Fall/Winter project. It's too HOT.


 i was tagged in those super hero threads too i wasnt tripping though cause the costumes were nice to look at. but i was still giving the side eye as to why i was tagged

yea T, i gotta use some stuff up to make room for more stuff. i purchased another nourish spa today. that stuff is amazing as a leave in you gotta try it.

yea im getting those powders in now cause i gotta get my hair back. im starting to pannic cause of all the hair thats falling out. its a lot.


----------



## Ltown

IDareT'sHair said:


> Golden75 Ltown
> 
> Yeah...what was that?erplexed



IDareT'sHair, Golden75, she tagging bagain as we chat i helped and voted but enough that costume superhero ain't my thing. she never been in this thread that i'm aware of? who does that tag folks you don't chat with Most folks post a threadd and ask for your vote, that alot of work to randomly tag everyone.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Lawd @chebaby I don't know what Imma do with that durn StankyLeg? 

I ain't tryna' pick grains outta my Hair.

That reminds me of trying to get Banana out or rinsing Egg out with Warm Water. Both are Terrible....


----------



## divachyk

@IDareT'sHair, I bet your hair is dragging the flo' talmbout 2 little snaps. 

@Ltown @Golden75, she normally tags me but didn't tag me this time. I think she just reaches out to active posters that she has seen post. I like looking at the costumes although they are not for me.

Headed to the firestation to chill with my honey for a bit. Chat later!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *i was tagged in those super hero threads too i wasnt tripping though cause the costumes were nice to look at. but i was still giving the side eye as to why i was tagged*
> 
> *yea T, i gotta use some stuff up to make room for more stuff. i purchased another nourish spa today. that stuff is amazing as a leave in you gotta try it.*
> 
> *yea im getting those powders in now cause i gotta get my hair back. im starting to pannic cause of all the hair thats falling out. its a lot. *


 
@chebaby

I voted once for something else. Lawd........

I don't remember what it was. But I was confused.

Glad those Powders work for you. If I'm ever close to a Trader Joe's I'll pick some up. 

There is one not too far from my house, but it's in a funky spot with bad parking.

I've never been in one. I hear they have 'nice' things. I bet I could find a nice Oil or 2.

Yeah..You gotta work on gettin' your Hair back to where you want it.


----------



## chebaby

Ltown said:


> @IDareT'sHair, @Golden75, she tagging bagain as we chat i helped and voted but enough* that costume superhero ain't my thing.* she never been in this thread that i'm aware of? who does that tag folks you don't chat with Most folks post a threadd and ask for your vote, that alot of work to randomly tag everyone.


 i agree its weird to tag people you never even talk to.
the bolded made me laugh.


IDareT'sHair said:


> Lawd @chebaby I don't know what Imma do with that durn StankyLeg?
> 
> I ain't tryna' pick grains outta my Hair.
> 
> *That reminds me of trying to get Banana out or rinsing Egg out with Warm Water.* Both are Terrible....


 yea its a mess to get them grains out. not as bad as the egg or banana thing though, ive made that mistake before

i would say sell it but i know you hate going to the PO. just save it until you run out of all your pre poos and thats the only thing left for you to use


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> I voted once for something else. Lawd........
> 
> I don't remember what it was. But I was confused.
> 
> Glad those Powders work for you. If I'm ever close to a Trader Joe's I'll pick some up.
> 
> There is one not too far from my house, but it's in a funky spot with bad parking.
> 
> I've never been in one. I hear they have 'nice' things. I bet I could find a nice Oil or 2.
> 
> Yeah..You gotta work on gettin' your Hair back to where you want it.


 i never voted should i feel bad? i was too busy trying to figure out why i was tagged lmao.

you are going to love the nourish spa as a leave in. its an ok co wash but its the best leave in ever, better than cj honey butta
DC is like that with parking too thats why if i want to go to whole foods or trader joes i go in VA cause DC play too much with parking.

trader joes(at least the one ive been to) is very small so they dont have a huge selection of oils and stuff. but i know you like teas and whole foods has a bajillion tea im fittin ta be in there tomorrow with a cart full of teas for this hurr of mine.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *yea its a mess to get them grains out. not as bad as the egg or banana thing though, ive made that mistake before*
> 
> *i would say sell it but i know you hate going to the PO. just save it until you run out of all your pre poos and thats the only thing left for you to use*


 
chebaby

I'll stick it in somebody's box when I do a Swap...... 

You'll open it and it'll be like:  SURPRISE! 

Lemme see who I can send it to.

Girl, when I first started, I messed up with Egg & Banana (that's another reason why I know I ain't mixin' nothin')

After that, I bought Banana Baby Food, but never used it and ended up pitching it. 

I heard you can buy Egg Yolk Powder, but I ain't messin' with no mess like that.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *i never voted should i feel bad? i was too busy trying to figure out why i was tagged lmao.*
> 
> you are going to love the nourish spa as a leave in. its an ok co wash but its the best leave in ever, better than cj honey butta
> DC is like that with parking too thats why if i want to go to whole foods or trader joes i go in VA cause DC play too much with parking.
> 
> trader joes(at least the one ive been to) is very small so they dont have a huge selection of oils and stuff. but i know you like teas and whole foods has a bajillion tea im fittin ta be in there tomorrow with a cart full of teas for this hurr of mine.


 
chebaby

I just voted because I was Confused why I was Tagged....

Yeah, the TJ's is in a weird spot and it's always super busy.  

But if/when I go, I'll definitely pick some up.  And it's Cheap.

There's a WF's kinda close to my job.  But I haven't been. erplexed

Girl, them Tea Rinses and Spritz are thebomb.com  Also Coffee ones.

_*opens bandwagon door so you can jump right on in*_


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 chebaby

CD BV Smoothie is the Business.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518 @chebaby
> 
> CD BV Smoothie is the Business.


 it really is.
curl mart has the tui smoothie on sale/clearance and i started to get it but the shipping is like
but i can get cd from anywhere so i never trip when i run out of her stuff.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> I'll stick it in somebody's box when I do a Swap......
> 
> You'll open it and it'll be like: SURPRISE!
> 
> Lemme see who I can send it to.
> 
> Girl, when I first started, I messed up with Egg & Banana (that's another reason why I know I ain't mixin' nothin')
> 
> After that, I bought Banana Baby Food, but never used it and ended up pitching it.
> 
> I heard you can buy Egg Yolk Powder, but I ain't messin' with no mess like that.


 


IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> I just voted because I was Confused why I was Tagged....
> 
> Yeah, the TJ's is in a weird spot and it's always super busy.
> 
> But if/when I go, I'll definitely pick some up. And it's Cheap.
> 
> There's a WF's kinda close to my job. But I haven't been. erplexed
> 
> Girl, them Tea Rinses and Spritz are thebomb.com Also Coffee ones.
> 
> _*opens bandwagon door so you can jump right on in*_


 
chebaby  FYI

I Agree about CD.  I can always get it someplace.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

*Fab* got some DB, Jessicurl and PBN from Nounou talmbout I'm tryna' pull her back into PJ-ism.....


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> *Fab* got some DB, Jessicurl and PBN from Nounou talmbout I'm tryna' pull her back into PJ-ism.....


 she know she the biggest pj of all


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby FYI
> 
> I Agree about CD. I can always get it someplace.


 yea just drop it in somebodys box they might enjoy it

yea the trader joes conditioner is cheap. i think its like $2 or 3 dollars.

lol @ you opening the bandwagon door for me. im walking in now imma make a huge pot of tea tonight.
im looking up old threads now and googling it too.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *yea just drop it in somebodys box they might enjoy it*
> 
> yea the trader joes conditioner is cheap. i think its like $2 or 3 dollars.
> 
> *lol @ you opening the bandwagon door for me. im walking in now imma make a huge pot of tea tonight*.
> im looking up old threads now and googling it too.


 
chebaby

Hmp.  It might be Yours  j/k

Girl, Yes, Tea Rinses are the business.  Glad to have you on the Wagon.....

 Just jump Right On In.


----------



## natura87

OMG. It is so hot here, almost 90 degrees and it isnt even June. I dont even want to finish my hair right now but I have a puff in the middle of m head that eventually needs to be twisted. When I finish them I am going to douse my head in cold water. 

Based on first impressions I think the Darcy's Sweet Cocoa stuff might be the type of thing I apply only on wet hair. Its just ok on dry hair.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

Imma use Stanky at least once, so I can make sure I hate it.

And when Brownie518 gave it the Axe too, I knew it was a problem.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

natura87

The Sweet Coco Bean stuff is the product that errbody was braggin' about right?

Interesting.  Do you think it might work better Fall/Winter?

It's almost 93 here (or right at 93), I can't be bothered.  Imma Spritz & Go.

That's why I put that Trigger up for now.  I.just.can't.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I pulled my Afroveda Moringa & Ginseng out to Rotate with Claudie Leave-In (especially since Claudie Leave-In has been discontinued). I need to save some. 

She really need to bring that back.  That's some good stuff.  

_*hmmm...i should email her about that*_


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> *Hmp. It might be Yours j/k*
> 
> Girl, Yes, Tea Rinses are the business. Glad to have you on the Wagon.....
> 
> Just jump Right On In.


 put it in brownies box

i just posted in your tea/coffee thread. im catching up on all the old posts trying to learn a few things. im glad im on this bandwagon cause it gives me a new thing to learn about you know what i mean


----------



## natura87

IDareT'sHair said:


> natura87
> 
> The Sweet Coco Bean stuff is the product that errbody was braggin' about right?
> 
> Interesting.  Do you think it might work better Fall/Winter?
> 
> It's almost 93 here (or right at 93), I can't be bothered.  Imma Spritz & Go.
> 
> That's why I put that Trigger up for now.  I.just.can't.



Yeah, Its alright. definelty a Fall product. Today was probably the worst day to apply it. To durn hot for alla this.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *put it in brownies box*
> 
> *i just posted in your tea/coffee thread. im catching up on all the old posts trying to learn a few things. im glad im on this bandwagon cause it gives me a new thing to learn about you know what i mean*


 
@chebaby

Hush I should send it to *fab* 

I threatened to send her a box.....

I want the Spurrrt to return to her.

Good, I think you will enjoy Tea/Coffee Rinsing (Spritz). The results are quick too.

Like I said, in that thread, it is the Single best thing I did for my overall Hair Health in 2011. 

I love it.


----------



## chebaby

just realized i still dont have my KBN stuff. ok shes off my list to ever order from again. i know im suppossed to wait 5-7 days but i want my stuff fast. tomorrow will be the 7th day so if i dont have my stuff by thursday imma bi!ch so yea...i want it this week.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Hush* I should send it to *fab* *
> 
> *I threatened to send her a box*.....
> 
> I want the Spurrrt to return to her.
> 
> Good, I think you will enjoy Tea/Coffee Rinsing (Spritz). The results are quick too.
> 
> *Like I said, in that thread, it is the Single best thing I did for my overall Hair Health in 2011. *
> 
> I love it.


  go on and send her a whole box of spurrrrrtttt

wow that the type of review i like to hear. now i cant wait to make my first pot/spray.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *just realized i still dont have my KBN stuff. ok shes off my list to ever order from again. i know im suppossed to wait 5-7 days but i want my stuff fast. tomorrow will be the 7th day so if i dont have my stuff by thursday imma bi!ch so yea...i want it this week.*


 
@chebaby

I hate poor quality Vendors.

ETA:  I still Ain't Heard Squat from Mala.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *go on and send her a whole box of spurrrrrtttt*
> 
> wow that the type of review i like to hear. now i cant wait to make my first pot/spray.


 
chebaby

Yeah Girl, get started on them Tea Spritzeseseseses

I'm working on her.....But she keep saying "No, I don't need it" 

She said, I'm tryna' turn her back into a PJ.  

*we wouldn't do that up in here*


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Yeah Girl, get started on them Tea Spritzeseseseses
> 
> I'm working on her.....But she keep saying* "No, I don't need it"*
> 
> She said, I'm tryna' turn her back into a PJ.
> 
> **we wouldn't do that up in here**


 we dont NEED half the stuff we got we just want it and we get it

naw we wouldnt do that in here. thats not what this thread is about


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> I hate poor quality Vendors.
> 
> ETA:* I still Ain't Heard Squat from Mala*.


 i told you you got another year or so before you see that package

yea some people can wait a week and be fine but im over here pissed lmao. ill stick to sage and aveyou for my stuff from now on.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

That's what made me so mad about that IPN.  

It was just about 30 days when I filed that PayPal Dispute. 

And here I am buying something else from her...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> naw we wouldnt do that in here. *thats not what this thread is about*


 
@chebaby

Gurl...I was lurkin' one day at Werk and ended up in the _Random Posts_ (or whatever it's called) I never go there.

And Folks was actually askin' what is that Thread about.erplexed

I almost fell off my Chair....


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> That's what made me so mad about that IPN.
> 
> It was just about 30 days when I filed that PayPal Dispute.
> 
> And here I am buying something else from her...


 yea thats why im sticking with the same vendors.
if i order from ayurnatural it will be the first time in a long time that ive ordered from her.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Gurl...I was lurkin' one day at Werk and ended up in the _Random Posts_ (or whatever it's called) I never go there.
> 
> And Folks was actually askin' what is that Thread about.erplexed
> 
> I almost fell off my Chair....


 we famous
err body and they pj mama want a part of this thread


----------



## natura87

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Gurl...I was lurkin' one day at Werk and ended up in the _Random Posts_ (or whatever it's called) I never go there.
> 
> And Folks was actually askin' what is that Thread about.erplexed
> 
> I almost fell off my Chair....



I remember that.

This thread is about awesomeness and embracing our inner PJ.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> we famous
> err body and they pj mama want a part of this thread


 
@chebaby

Girl....

It's about whatever you want it to be about.

I was like SMH when I saw those posts (and it was more than 1).


----------



## IDareT'sHair

natura87

Hush Natura!

Girl...I was 'shocked' when I saw that.

_*i had no idea*_


----------



## chebaby

lmao at this thread being about "awesomeness" thats a good way of putting it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> lmao at this thread being about "awesomeness" thats a good way of putting it.


 
chebaby

Gurl...You know natura87 is Crazy!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

So, you making Hibiscus Tea.  What other Teas are you thinking about getting?  

Here are some of the ones I got:

Black Tea
Horsetail
Nettle
Saw Palmetto
Rosehips
Rosemary
Yerba Mate *i had this*
Roobis
Moringa
Bamboo Leaf

Dried Flowers
Hibiscus
Calendua
Blue Malva
Chamomile


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Gurl...You know @natura87 is Crazy!


 lmao i know right!!!


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> So, you making Hibiscus Tea. What other Teas are you thinking about getting?
> 
> Here are some of the ones I got:
> 
> Black Tea
> Horsetail
> Nettle
> Saw Palmetto
> Rosehips
> Rosemary
> Yerba Mate *i had this*
> Roobis
> Moringa
> Bamboo Leaf
> 
> Dried Flowers
> Hibiscus
> Calendua
> Blue Malva
> Chamomile


 good list

well i already have regular lipton black tea and hibiscus tea(unless i threw that nasty stuff out, i cant stand the taste).

i think imma keep it simple and stick with black tea, hibiscus tea(cause my hair loves hibiscus powder) and i may purchase horsetail cause my hair loves that stuff. i think when i make the spray i will put a couple drops of rosemarry eo in it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> good list
> 
> well i already have regular lipton black tea and hibiscus tea(unless i threw that nasty stuff out, i cant stand the taste).
> 
> i think imma keep it simple and stick with black tea, hibiscus tea(cause my hair loves hibiscus powder) and i may purchase horsetail cause my hair loves that stuff. i think when i make the spray i will put a couple drops of rosemarry eo in it.


 
@chebaby

I forgot I also have:

Fenugreek
Catnip

Yeah...I was a little out of control on the Teas there for a minute.

I reeled it back in tho' before I went completely over the Edge.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

I still want:

Slippery Elm
Marshmallow Root


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> I still want:
> 
> Slippery Elm
> Marshmallow Root


 i wouldnt mind those either but i dont think i would mix it with tea. i think i would get the herbs and mix it with powder. i loves my powder

im watching videos on tea for hair and everyone has nothing but good to say about it.
question. ok it stops shedding but doesnt it thicken you hair too cause i feel like my hair has become even thinner from all the hair ive lost.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

I also have Burdock Root.  Lawd!


----------



## Shay72

I was tagged for the Superhero threads too. Prior to that some other poster was tagging me randomly .

I went a little overboard with protein and strengthening products yesterday. Ya'll also know how I'm a rebel and never follow up with moisture. Well Imma need to baggy tonight.I should be good to go after that.

I'm slowly becoming a Mahogany Curls stan. I don't know why. She is clearly a 3something and I'm definitely a 4a. Anyways I am switching to cowashing 1x/wk and will finally get down to 1x/month like her. I need to stop buying condishes now bc I have enough in here to last a lifetime .


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> i wouldnt mind those either but i* dont think i would mix it with tea.* i think i would get the herbs and mix it with powder. i loves my powder
> 
> im watching videos on tea for hair and everyone has nothing but good to say about it.
> question. ok it stops shedding but doesnt it thicken you hair too cause i feel like my hair has become even thinner from all the hair ive lost.


 
chebaby

The Slippery Elm Marshmallow Root are Tea Bags.

You got a good Game-Plan.  The Powders and the Teas should work out good and get you back on Top of Your Game.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72

So, do I Shay.  Enough to Cowash a Small Village.  My 2x per week Cowashes should help me get things down a bit.

I know I'll probably keep buying them tho'. *shamed*

btw:  I used up HV ACV Rinse.  I have about 3-5 back ups.


----------



## Shay72

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Shay72
> 
> So, do I Shay. Enough to Cowash a Small Village. My 2x per week Cowashes should help me get things down a bit.
> 
> *I know I'll probably keep buying them tho'.* *shamed*
> 
> btw: I used up HV ACV Rinse. I have about 3-5 back ups.


Me too. But I have been buying less bc of the No Buy and I just feel like the companies I want to purchase from have not had great sales.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> The Slippery Elm Marshmallow Root are Tea Bags.
> 
> You got a good Game-Plan. The Powders and the Teas should work out good and get you back on Top of Your Game.


 oooooohhhhhh ok. then in that case i guess i will use it imma go to whole foods and see what i can find tomorrow.


----------



## Brownie518

natura87 said:


> I remember that.
> 
> *This thread is about awesomeness and embracing our inner PJ*.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> oooooohhhhhh ok. then in that case i guess i will use it imma go to whole foods and see what i can find tomorrow.


 

chebaby

It was so easy for me to go 'Overboard' on Teas because they were so Durn Cheap.

I used Vitacost tho'.  I don't think I paid over $4.00-$5.00 for a box of Tea.  

Most of it was right about ThreeFiddy.


----------



## Brownie518

Hey, ladies!! I can't wait for this weather to break. It was hot and humid as a mutha***** today. I can't stand this weather. 

My hair is doing okay in this mess, though.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I hope some of my packages Ship this week.

Not holding my breath for AV tho'.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> I hope some of my packages Ship this week.
> 
> Not holding my breath for AV tho'.


IDareT'sHair

I hope my Hydroquench ships. I still can't believe I actually ordered from AV .


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518

I'm waiting on:
HQS
IPN
CD BV Smoothie (since HSN put it on Clearance)
MD
AV
AveYou (got 1 more CR Spritz) *tis all*
Nounou Boutique


----------



## bajandoc86

IDareT'sHair chebaby y'all should get that slippery elm and marshmallow root 

I usually use those along with burdock root to make a tea. Then use the tea the mix the powders for my DC

Well Ms.T I know you ain't mixing nuttin'. LOL


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518

She told me mine wouldn't ship out until after Thursday. 

I ordered the Coconut Lime Oil and I think it was OOS so she said it wouldn't ship until Thursday.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

bajandoc86 said:


> y'all should get that slippery elm and marshmallow root
> 
> I usually use those along with burdock root to make a tea. Then use the tea the mix the powders for my DC
> 
> *Well Ms.T I know you ain't mixing nuttin'*. LOL


 
bajandoc86 

You know me so well Doc!.... 

I will buy the Slippery Elm & Marshmallow Teas maybe closer to Fall.

Love the Siggy!  You look Fierce.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> It was so easy for me to go 'Overboard' on Teas because they were so Durn Cheap.
> 
> I used Vitacost tho'. I don't think I paid over $4.00-$5.00 for a box of Tea.
> 
> Most of it was right about ThreeFiddy.


 imma check out vitacost but i think for the most part i will go to whole foods. and yea i can see how that will get out of controll because they are so cheap.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> imma check out vitacost but i think for the most part i will go to whole foods. *and yea i can see how that will get out of controll because they are so cheap.*


 
@chebaby

See...that's how I ended up with 50-11 boxes. 

Did I mention Burdock Root?

Add that one to my list of the ones I have....

Go to Vitacost and type in Alvita Teas (that will give you a general idea of what's out there)


----------



## chebaby

bajandoc86 said:


> @IDareT'sHair @chebaby y'all should get that slippery elm and marshmallow root
> 
> *I usually use those along with burdock root to make a tea. Then use the tea the mix the powders for my DC*
> 
> Well Ms.T I know you ain't mixing nuttin'. LOL


 thanx for this tip girl. i will be trying this imma buy so many teas and see what combo works best for my scalp.
oh and imma do the bolded with mixing it in my conditioner.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> See...that's how I ended up with 50-11 boxes.
> 
> Did I mention Burdock Root?
> 
> Add that one to my list of the ones I have....


 
you adding more to MY list


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> you adding more to MY list


 
chebaby

Here's a Lank so you can look at some Teas.  Vitacost is Cheaper

http://www.google.com/aclk?sa=l&ai=...urer_id=16&view=manufacturer&referrer=adwords


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> I'm waiting on:
> HQS
> IPN
> CD BV Smoothie (since HSN put it on Clearance)
> MD
> AV
> AveYou (got 1 more CR Spritz) *tis all*
> Nounou Boutique


@IDareT'sHair

Whoa!! at that list....

(hmph, I say Whoa like I never had a list like that )


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Here's a Lank so you can look at some Teas. Vitacost is Cheaper
> 
> http://www.google.com/aclk?sa=l&ai=...urer_id=16&view=manufacturer&referrer=adwords


 lol imma check it out. but i already have a list put together from your list


----------



## chebaby

Brownie518 said:


> @IDareT'sHair
> 
> Whoa!! at that list....
> 
> *(hmph, I say Whoa like I never had a list like that *)


 exactly lol


----------



## bajandoc86

I have a shelf.....a *SHELF* full of herbs/teas.  How did that happen?

That coffee/tea rinse thread did not help the situation 

Thank you Ms.T .....I am loving the bold red lip lately.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> @IDareT'sHair
> 
> *Whoa!! at that list....*
> 
> *(hmph, I say Whoa like I never had a list like that )*


 
Brownie518 

Hey...Um...All Yo' List look like this!  Don't they chebaby ? 




chebaby said:


> *exactly lol*


 
See...Che know.....


----------



## IDareT'sHair

bajandoc86

Yeah You Workin' them Red Lips. 

And the Eye-wear sets it off too.

Gone & Werk It Girl.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @bajandoc86
> 
> Yeah You Workin' them Red Lips.
> 
> And the Eye-wear sets it off too.
> 
> Gone & Werk It Girl.


 i agree bajan you look beautiful in your pic.


----------



## destine2grow

natura87 said:
			
		

> I am going to put mini twists in today. Later on in the month I will finally get around to some yarn twists. I love the way yarn twists look. I would love to retain some length this summer. I am 3 years + natural but my shrinkage is bananas, so the yarn braids will let me play with some length.
> 
> This tumblr makes me want braids NOW!!
> http://iloveboxbraids.tumblr.com/
> 
> I am going to use my bask in Nectarine  Vanilla and twist them up tiny with the Palm Tapioca. I'd like to get 2 weeks out of these but who knows.



Lookong at this tumbler got me wanting some box braids!

Evening ladies! I hope yoi all had a wonderful Memorial Day. I know I did. I am not to long ago waking from, what was suppose to be a nap.

I hope I am not uo late. I have work in the morning.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Massaged in some of that Stanky Trigga'.  

Wonder if it Stanks "Extra" to force you to get it Scented for Fivedollar extra?? Brownie518

What do ya'll think?  My featherweight stanks to High-Heaven....

Glad I'm off tomorrow.


----------



## Brownie518

chebaby said:


> exactly lol





IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> Hey...Um...All Yo' List look like this!  Don't they @chebaby ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See...Che know.....



 Ya'll hush, now!!! Here's my current list:

Hydroquench
HSN - BV Smoothies
Afroveda


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> Massaged in some of that Stanky Trigga'.
> 
> Wonder if it Stanks "Extra" to force you to get it Scented for Fivedollar extra?? @Brownie518
> 
> What do ya'll think?  My featherweight stanks to High-Heaven....
> 
> Glad I'm off tomorrow.



IDareT'sHair

Ha! If so, then it worked cuz I'm not getting mine without a scent, ever. I haven't gotten one whiff of stank in any bottle I've gotten so far. 

I rubbed in some Claudie's Shea Pomade in Hello Sugar today. That scent makes me miss Jasmine's...*sigh*


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518

Like Skrong Pine Tar.......

I want to say it doesn't linger...but something that Stank this bad has got to Linger.

I might mix the Regular and the Featherweight together.


----------



## bronzebomb

I;m just getting in.  I watched two movies today...The Avengers and MIB 3.

I got tagged in that thread too!  I'm not into Halloween Conventions.  Besides, everytime I see her photos, I think "is she going to comb her hair"

I knew Mala was going to be slow on shipping, that's why I ordered from Carol's Daughter, free shipping and 15% off.

I am loving these Spring Twists.  Yep, I'm a weave/wig girl!  

I really Like the KBB Blossom!


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> Like Skrong Pine Tar.......
> 
> I want to say it doesn't linger...but something that Stank this bad has got to Linger.
> 
> I might mix the Regular and the Featherweight together.



I was thinking of putting a bit of the Featherweight in the Reg. That Reg is THICK.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

bronzebomb said:


> *Besides, everytime I see her photos, I think "is she going to comb her hair"*


 
bronzebomb

................Okay


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *I was thinking of putting a bit of the Featherweight in the Reg. That Reg is THICK.*


 
Brownie518

Both of Yours Smell Good.

I don't want that durn F.W. messing up my Regular.....

I better leave it alone.


----------



## chebaby

bronzebomb said:


> I;m just getting in. I watched two movies today...The Avengers and MIB 3.
> 
> *I got tagged in that thread too! I'm not into Halloween Conventions*. Besides, everytime I see her photos, I think "is she going to comb her hair"
> 
> I knew Mala was going to be slow on shipping, that's why I ordered from Carol's Daughter, free shipping and 15% off.
> 
> I am loving these Spring Twists. Yep, I'm a weave/wig girl!
> 
> I really Like the KBB Blossom!


 ...........


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Lawd....I didn't know it was a Halloween Convention? I didn't know what it was. 

It was just plain scary. So I hurried up & voted so it would go away.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

bronzebomb

Yeah, I wasn't expecting much from Mala.  

When it gets here it gets here.  

It's just back ups anyway.erplexed


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> Lawd....I didn't know it was a Halloween Convention? I didn't know what it was.
> 
> *It was just plain scary. So I hurried up & voted so it would go away*.


 
 i thought it was one of those things where people just "dress up". like comic bood conventions or something but i dont really know. i didnt read the thread


----------



## beautyaddict1913

I'm so glad to see that you ladies are still up! I have had a lazy weekend! Been doing my hair since Saturday afternoon lol. On Saturday afternoon I did an oil soak with trigger and I detangled with cj smoothing lotion and Claudies tea. I used up Claudies tea and only had a corner of my 32 oz curls sublime so I used tht up too! I was exhausted after that so I didn't wake up til the next morning to wash with SheaMoisture baby shampoo, then I applied bee mine dc with plans to steam but I never did and I ended up sleeping in the dc and I just rinsed it while ago. I used cj beauticurls as my leave in and sealed with HTN oil. I'm going to do a braidout with ohm hair pudding! 

I also just hit paynah on 3 bottles of Darcy's transitioning creme and a pura sopate lotion and pura murumuru milk. All items that i can use for summer! I need to start shopping with the seasons in mind from now on. I have more winter stuff than anything and winter aint but 5 minutes in Texas lol. Thank you for the message IDareT'sHair!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

I think you might be right Che. 

It was something like that.  I didn't read it either, but I saw enough.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> Both of Yours Smell Good.
> 
> *I don't want that durn F.W. messing up my Regular*.....
> 
> I better leave it alone.


IDareT'sHair




They sure do smell good, though.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

beautyaddict1913

That Nounou Sale is thebomb.com


----------



## chebaby

beautyaddict1913 said:


> I'm so glad to see that you ladies are still up! I have had a lazy weekend! Been doing my hair since Saturday afternoon lol. On Saturday afternoon I did an oil soak with trigger and I detangled with cj smoothing lotion and Claudies tea. I used up Claudies tea and only had a corner of my 32 oz curls sublime so I used tht up too! I was exhausted after that so I didn't wake up til the next morning to wash with SheaMoisture baby shampoo, then I applied bee mine dc with plans to steam but I never did and I ended up sleeping in the dc and I just rinsed it while ago. I used cj beauticurls as my leave in and sealed with HTN oil. I'm going to do a braidout with ohm hair pudding!
> 
> *I also just hit paynah on 3 bottles of Darcy's transitioning creme* and a pura sopate lotion and pura murumuru milk. All items that i can use for summer! I need to start shopping with the seasons in mind from now on. I have more winter stuff than anything and winter aint but 5 minutes in Texas lol. Thank you for the message @IDareT'sHair!


 so you love it that much huh???
i have a bottle but havent really used it yet.


----------



## Brownie518

bronzebomb said:


> I;m just getting in.  I watched two movies today...The Avengers and MIB 3.
> 
> *I got tagged in that thread too!  I'm not into Halloween Conventions.  Besides, everytime I see her photos, I think "is she going to comb her hair"*
> 
> I knew Mala was going to be slow on shipping, that's why I ordered from Carol's Daughter, free shipping and 15% off.



Hmph, glad I wasn't the only one of us tagged. I was like 'Dafuq???'

At the black bolded - bronze, you are something else!!!


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> I think you might be right Che.
> 
> It was something like that. I didn't read it either,* but I saw enough*.


 yall got me over here crying with laughter
i know i was like when i was tagged.


----------



## beautyaddict1913

chebaby that stuff is everything! It doesn't smell the best but it works! Its perfect for summer because it doesn't have glycerin! A staple for me! 

Lol at you guys! I was tagged too y'all. I clicked on it and rolled my eyes and then made the "whatinthehell face" when i saw so many people entertaining it and voting for it. Smh. Too weird for me!


----------



## beautyaddict1913

IDareT'sHair said:


> chebaby
> 
> I'll stick it in somebody's box when I do a Swap......
> 
> You'll open it and it'll be like:  SURPRISE!
> 
> Lemme see who I can send it to.
> 
> *Girl, when I first started, I messed up with Egg & Banana (that's another reason why I know I ain't mixin' nothin')
> 
> After that, I bought Banana Baby Food, but never used it and ended up pitching it. *
> 
> I heard you can buy Egg Yolk Powder, but I ain't messin' with no mess like that.



This is my exact story IDareT'sHair! Girl that egg scrambled up in my head from the heat and them strangs from that banana was stuck in there for days! I bought some baby food bananas and molasses for a caramel treatment and never used either! I also bought egg yolk powder and coconut milk powder at the beginning too and tossed both! Ain't nobody got time for that lol!


----------



## chebaby

beautyaddict1913 said:


> @chebaby that stuff is everything! It doesn't smell the best but it works! Its perfect for summer because it doesn't have glycerin! A staple for me!
> 
> Lol at you guys! I was tagged too y'all. I clicked on it and rolled my eyes and then made the "whatinthehell face" when i saw so many people entertaining it and voting for it. Smh. Too weird for me!


 thats good to know. i know T uses and loves it but i dont hear too many people talking about it. i have used it before a long time ago but i dont remember what i thought about it.
i know i used to be in love with her peach lotion and daily leave in.


----------



## chebaby

beautyaddict1913 said:


> This is my exact story @IDareT'sHair! Girl that egg scrambled up in my head from the heat and them strangs from that banana was stuck in there for days! I bought some baby food bananas and molasses for a caramel treatment and never used either! I also bought egg yolk powder and coconut milk powder at the beginning too and tossed both!* Ain't nobody got time for that lol!*


 thats exactly what i said about tea and coffee. i was like i aint putting no tea and coffee on my head. imma drink the tea and call it a night look at me now


----------



## 13StepsAhead

Hey ladies 

It has been forever since I've been up in here. I miss chatting it up with you all. I have been SUPER busy with this job, but I'm excited to be going home at the end of June  for a quick 2 week visit(boy did that go by fast). remeber that stash pic I shared well I'm dang near finished with ALL of that stuff. I've been rocking a bun lately because I was just tired of the wig. I hope you all are doing well and haulin' as usual


----------



## Shay72

I think that Bamboo Leaf tea is supressing my appetite. Somebody said it aides in weight loss right? I've been fat my entire life. I was skinny for about 30 minutes 8 years ago. Nothing ever supresses my appetite. Imma keep my eye on this . For you lurkers don't go buying up my tea either . Let me go stock up now . I've been consistent in drinking it because I put a reminder in iphone calendar. It's worked . I drink it every night before bed. Also lurkers don't come up in here talking well she said blah, blah, blah....it's working for me. Don't mean it will work for you.


----------



## 13StepsAhead

oh lawd I just hit pay nah on that durn hydroquench  I couldn't pass up 50% off. If it don't work for me my friend just went natural and has been begging me to hook her up with some stuff when I get home.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72 

 You tell 'Em Shay!  Lemme Go make me a Cup.

13StepsAhead 

I like HQS so far.  There were several folks that were put off by it, because it has a "Cone".  I'm okay with 1 cone.


----------



## 13StepsAhead

IDareT'sHair cones don't really bother me as long as my hair feels good at the end of the day and if it's only one what harm is that going to do. 

I can't wait to get home I'm going to steam my hair for dang near an hour. It's in need of a good treatment.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

13StepsAhead

I think you will like Hydroquench.


----------



## divachyk

Hey Ladies -- hope everyone is enjoying their day.

I'm tucking away my BM Luscious and Kyra's Mango Cream for a while. It's time to try out new things that I have in my stash. First up is Tiiva green tea LI and moisturizer. It has been in my stash for a while and I decided to break it out for the summer since it has glycerin. I used it yesterday and today as a daily moisturizer and I must say, I really like it. My hair felt nice and soft immediately after putting it on. It is really a great moisturizer for hot temps. I wouldn't use it in the winter since my hair rejects glycerin during this time. I will keep this in rotation until I use it up. It would be a summer repurchase but I don't plan to stock this item in the stash throughout the year. I only have one bottle and no backups.

My daily moisturizers in current rotation are Tiiva green tea and Pura sapote lotion.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

divachyk

I Agree Diva!   I really enjoyed Tiiva Green Tea last Summer.  It's really nice.

And will personally help me during the Summer with the Coffee/Tea Challenge (since it contains Tea)


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Hey ladies i need to go back and catch up  but I hope everyone enjoyed the long weekend.

I need to seriously go on a "no buy" from everything because I intend to go hard on my vacay . I hit the mall all weekend long and the kids were encouraging so they were no help


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl

Awww Ms. Curly, You'll be fine. 

Hey, Vacay is Vacay and you hafta' get ready.  So, don't be so hard on youself.

We'll get it together. *cough*  My plan is to go easy between 4th July - Black Friday.  

I will only partake in one-sies/two-sies Sales in between.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> curlyhersheygirl
> 
> Awww Ms. Curly, You'll be fine.
> 
> Hey, Vacay is Vacay and you hafta' get ready.  So, don't be so hard on youself.
> 
> We'll get it together. *cough*  *My plan is to go easy between 4th July - Black Friday.  *
> 
> I will only partake in one-sies/two-sies Sales in between.



IDareT'sHair I was thinking the same thing. I should be good until BF. I think the only 2 sales I have to partake in are Claudie's coffee line and if QB has a grand re-opening sale.


----------



## Shay72

curlyhersheygirl said:


> @IDareT'sHair I was thinking the same thing. I should be good until BF. I think the only 2 sales I have to partake in are Claudie's coffee line and if QB has a grand re-opening sale.


Ditto 

IDareT'sHair
Did I miss out on Shi Naturals?

Let me go look at the Pomade Shop  then that is it!


----------



## chebaby

chello ladies
i purchased today some earl grey black tea from whole foods along with some hugo naturals smoothing and defining conditioner.
i made my tea last night and spritzed my hair and scalp with it and then bunned with cr moisture butter. then this morning i smoothed the front back with jar of joe.


----------



## natura87

Hello ladies. Just got caught in the rain so I am going to finish twisting what I didnt get to last night.


----------



## Shay72

The Pomade Shop (etsy)
Through 5/31
15% off 4 oz pomades
CODE: POMADE15


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72

Never tried the Pomade Shop.  What's good there?


----------



## Shay72

IDareT'sHair
Me either. I got the coffee one. Lita posted about it before and Brownie518 mentioned something about them recently so I checked them out. Having the coupon code helped.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72  Yeah, I did a Cart with the Coffee one, but backed it out.....

chebaby  What you doing?  Brewing more Tea?


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Shay72 Yeah, I did a Cart with the Coffee one, but backed it out.....
> 
> @chebaby What you doing? Brewing more Tea?


 lol watching videos on it. 
and thinking about hitting paynah on aveyou finally.
also my KBN aint shipped yet


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> lol watching videos on it.
> and thinking about hitting paynah on aveyou finally.
> *also my KBN aint shipped yet*


 
chebaby

I know how you feel about this right here!

You'll love those Tea Rinses

Regardless of how you do it, it works Great.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> I know how you feel about this right here!
> 
> You'll love those Tea Rinses
> 
> Regardless of how you do it, it works Great.


 im sooooo tempted to take this bun down and do a rinse tonight i get so excited when i learn something new lol. but i think imma stick to spritzing until tomorrow night when i co wash.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

Yeah, Tea Rinsing/Spritzing is very nice.  And the Benefits are outstanding.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Yeah, Tea Rinsing/Spritzing is very nice. And the Benefits are outstanding.


 i know im still watching the videos im liking what im hearing so far. actually i have not heard a bad thing yet.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

I love it because it's easy.  No mixing & waiting and all that mess.  

It's basically no non-sense and it's not messy.

There were more Videos than I thought.


----------



## Shay72

I have a question. This is the second time I have ordered from an etsy vendor and used a code but they say you were supposed to use it at checkout but I will give you the discount anway. You f'ing checkout on etsy and through paypal. You saw the damn code what is the big deal? If you enter it on paypal vs. etsy does it automatically take off the money and where do you enter it? Seriously Imma bout to quit etsy.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> I love it because it's easy. No mixing & waiting and all that mess.
> 
> It's basically no non-sense and it's not messy.
> 
> There were more Videos than I thought.


 it is easy to make and use

i changed my mind and decided to do my hair over. i think im going to spary my hair and scalp heavily tonight and then wash and condition tomorrow morning.
tomorrow i will do my first rinse


----------



## chebaby

Shay72 said:


> I have a question. This is the second time I have ordered from an etsy vendor and used a code but they say you were supposed to use it at checkout but I will give you the discount anway. You f'ing checkout on etsy and through paypal. You saw the damn code what is the big deal? If you enter it on paypal vs. etsy does it automatically take off the money and where do you enter it? Seriously Imma bout to quit etsy.


 i havent used etsy in so long and i dont think ive ever had a code. but i can see how that would piss you off. i mean what difference does it make as long as you have the code and they see it. they just trying to be difficult.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Shay72

I've always entered the code in the ETSY column to the right where it asks: "Discount Code"

I've never had a Vendor tell me I had to enter it there & on PayPal too. 

Normally, when I get to PayPal the Discount or % is already off.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> it is easy to make and use
> 
> i changed my mind and decided to do my hair over. *i think im going to spary my hair and scalp heavily tonight and then wash and condition tomorrow morning.*
> tomorrow i will do my first rinse


 
chebaby

Are You Baggying?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My AveYou came today. 

They don't Play.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Are You Baggying?


 no, i would but its too hot. i be done kilt myself trying to baggy

imma just mist my hair down and bun it over night.
in the morning imma shampoo with come clean, do a rinse and add a conditioner on top.


----------



## chebaby

or should i do the rinse tonight?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *or should i do the rinse tonight?*


 

chebaby

.......

You just wanna play in your Tea!


----------



## Shay72

IDareT'sHair
Girl, thank you. I have never noticed that before on etsy . Mad for no reason . I had been entering the code in the comments section.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72 said:


> *Girl, thank you. I have never noticed that before on etsy . Mad for no reason . I had been entering the code in the comments section.*


 
Shay72

BAAAWWWAAAHHHAAAA

Chile....You was goin' off!


----------



## Shay72

IDareT'sHair
I know, right .


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72

I'm sitting here dying at you Clockin' on Po' ETSY.....

Gurl, you the one that taught me how to use ETSY (durn you)

_*that's always been there*_


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> .......
> 
> You just wanna play in your Tea!


 thats exactly what i wanna do and i wanna see how fast it works. everyone is saying it works instantly.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> _*thats exactly what i wanna do*_ and i wanna see how fast it works. everyone is saying it works instantly.


 
chebaby

It's a very nice addition to your Regimen. 

You made a good choice and a good time of year to start.

*cough* I Knew that! @ bolded


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> It's a very nice addition to your Regimen.
> 
> You made a good choice and a good time of year to start.
> 
> *cough* I Knew that! @ bolded


 its your fault im into tea now
imma be a spraying and rinsing fool tonight


----------



## bajandoc86

My order from Sage has arrived.....but I am on 24 hour duty today and couldn't go get it! *bawls* I wanted to open a new package...imma have to wait till tomorrow 

My mountainroseherbs order has shipped along with my vitamin life. I is a happy lady. 

How y'all ladies doing?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@chebaby

I bet your folks are wondering: Clawd...what is she up to nah????

@bajandoc86

Waz Up Doc? 

My AveYou came today, so I was happeh.

Even tho' it was only 1 thing.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I'm really liking that Moisture Balance Hair Lotion I got from "Moisture Balance" via ETSY.

I will definitely repurchase at some point.  Too bad I only have a 4 ounce bottle.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> I bet your folks are wondering: Clawd...what is she up to nah????
> 
> @bajandoc86
> 
> Waz Up Doc?
> 
> My AveYou came today, so I was happeh.
> 
> Even tho' it was only 1 thing.


 its funny you should say that. yesterday i was talking to my mom about how im going to start tea rinsing because my hair is falling out. so we are on the phone talking about it and shes telling me how i should fix it. i hear my father in the background ask what we talking about so my mom says shes gonna put tea in her hair. my dad was like whhhhhaaaaaatttttt i could picture him shaking his head like "this girl is crazy"


----------



## Brownie518

Hey, ladies! I'm here at work, tired as heck while we're under a tornado watch. The weather is terrible out there.


----------



## chebaby

Brownie518 said:


> Hey, ladies! I'm here at work, tired as heck while we're under a tornado watch. The weather is terrible out there.


 hey brownie
we had a nasty storm out here too but its gone now.
i cant wait to get home and do my hair


----------



## Brownie518

chebaby said:


> hey brownie
> we had a nasty storm out here too but its gone now.
> i cant wait to get home and do my hair




I can't wait to do my hair tomorrow, either. I'm going to soak my hair in something when I get home in the morning. Jar of Joe, Trigger, that KBB Scalp stuff, Shi Naturals Grow Potion. Not sure yet.


----------



## Shay72

I'm working on getting all of the hair products out of my bedroom and into the front closet and bathroom.I need room for all of my body products and accessories. Been watching youtube videos for ideas. I don't know why I never thought of using those over the door shoe holders, you know with the pockets. I am so getting one of those.


----------



## felic1

Shay72... I have three over the door shoe pocket holders, plus  an over three foot chest with 3 gigantic drawers....sigh..where does it end......on my way to hair products anonymous....


----------



## Brownie518

Shay72 said:


> I'm working on getting all of the hair products out of my bedroom and into the front closet and bathroom.I need room for all of my body products and accessories. Been watching youtube videos for ideas. I don't know why I never thought of using those over the door shoe holders, you know with the pockets. I am so getting one of those.



Shay72

 I use one of those! It's great for so many things. Definitely get one!


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

Hey Ladies!!

Its been a long weekend and I'm ready to wash this head of mine but I don't have the strength either.  My scalp is ackin a fool again and just needs some TLC in the form of a HOT, DC, tea rinse and some protective style.

Thinking about hittin paynah on some HQS 4 products for $33 is quite the deal.

My Trigga should be here by the end of the week....I can't wait to start using it.


----------



## natura87

I have this.. without the top part.

http://cn1.kaboodle.com/img/c/0/0/1...ble-organizer--espresso-2.jpg?v=1301163806000


I want to get another 2 for other things. I like the look of it, plus its not conspicuous. it doesnt look like it holds products.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

natura87 said:


> I have this.. without the top part.
> 
> http://cn1.kaboodle.com/img/c/0/0/1...ble-organizer--espresso-2.jpg?v=1301163806000
> 
> 
> I want to get another 2 for other things. I like the look of it, plus its not conspicuous. it doesnt look like it holds products.


 
Thats a cute piece of furniture.  I need something to put all my hair accessories in because I don't use them since I can't see them.

I need to get some more hair candy but my hair is so thick not much holds it and I end up using bobby pins or cut stuff you just bobby pin to it.


----------



## bajandoc86

I am sitting here in tears. I hate my job sometimes.

Think I will head to the gym....I need to run and try clear my head.

ETA: I picked up my box today with the Oyin pomade and QB AOHC.


----------



## chebaby

chello ladies
so last night i was too lazy to really do my hair so i just sprayed it down with the black tea and then sealed it all in with jar of joe its so creamy and yummy.
and then i bunned.

im about to order marie deam so IDareT'sHair and Brownie518 tell me what are your fave products.
so far i have in my cart the coffee deep conditioner, olive and berry treatment, avocado and murumuru butter, coconut detaingler and mango detangler.


----------



## Brownie518

chebaby



So you're getting some Marie Dean, huh?  Here's what I like:

Vanilla Repair 
Coffee & Kokum
Sweet Milk
Seaweed & Rice
Argan Oil Blend


This time around, I'm getting a large Vanilla Repair, a Calendula & Chamomile, and maybe a Green Hemp and a Simply Conditioner.


----------



## chebaby

Brownie518 said:


> @chebaby
> 
> 
> 
> So you're getting some Marie Dean, huh?  Here's what I like:
> 
> Vanilla Repair
> Coffee & Kokum
> Sweet Milk
> Seaweed & Rice
> Argan Oil Blend
> 
> 
> This time around, I'm getting a large Vanilla Repair, a Calendula & Chamomile, and maybe a Green Hemp and a Simply Conditioner.


 yea i just placed my order i was never interested in her stuff at first because theres just too many dang products to choose from. my mind cant focus looking at her site
i started to get the vanilla repair, dang i should have gotten it.
i ended up getting the coconut and the mango detanglers, the coffee deep conditioner and the olive and berry deep conditioner.

if i like her stuff i go back and get some more stuff.


----------



## chebaby

this sunday here is what i will be doing.
pre pooing with tea spray and maybe jbco, detangle with smoothing lotion and coconut oil, shampoo with come clean, black tea rinse and cover with jasmine a&s conditioner, rinse and use kbb sa as my leave in along with aphogee leave in spray and blow dry my hair straight. then i will put in micro twist using either kbb creamylicious or super cream and i will leave these twists in for a month spraying my scalp every other day with black tea and other days using jbco.

ETA: well imma do this on A sunday but it might not be THIS sunday depending on how i feel
i just need to leave my hair alone.


----------



## divachyk

Daily check in  

I worked out today and needed to freshen up the scalp. I'm dry conditioning with AOWC (used it up, no backups). Will cowash with Kyra's hemp.


----------



## chebaby

how long it take yall to get marie dean stuff?


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

Hey Ladies!

Did my hair today. My twist out wasn't holding up with all the humidity even with retwisting the front. It also felt a lil greasy too after using the BRBC

I'm trying to use up all this BFH I have in the fridge so it was a BFH wash day for the most part. I prepoo with my HOT mix then cover with BFH light conditioner and detangled. Rinsed and cocleansed with BFH Marshmallow. Used up a Porosity Control then DC with Banana Burlee for added moisture. Did a black tea rinse and put on some Dew and put in a bun and will braid or twist tonight/tomorrow.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

I hit paynah on HQS that 50% was hard to pass up.

I got: Go Deep 16oz
Repair 16oz
5 Day Moisture 8oz
Greaseless Moisture 8oz


----------



## Brownie518

chebaby

I don't remember having to wait long for MD. I think it usually ships within a week. It's no AveYou shipping but it's not AV, that's for sure erplexed
The Olive Wheat Berry is good, too.

ETA: I forgot to add the Peach Honey Syrup to my list!


----------



## chebaby

Brownie518 said:


> @chebaby
> 
> I don't remember having to wait long for MD. I think it usually ships within a week. It's no AveYou shipping but it's not AV, that's for sure erplexed
> The Olive Wheat Berry is good, too.


 i hope it doesnt take long. sage and aveyou has me spoiled.
kbn sent me  an email talking about my order status has been changed to "awaiting shipment" what the phuck that mean? aint it always awaiting shipment. she getting on my nerves and needs to ship my stuff now. she is on my **** list and i will never order from her again.


----------



## Brownie518

Vonnieluvs08 said:


> I hit paynah on HQS *that 50% was hard to pass up.*
> 
> I got: Go Deep 16oz
> Repair 16oz
> 5 Day Moisture 8oz
> Greaseless Moisture 8oz



at the bolded:  Yeah, I couldn't resist that deal, either. I can't wait to try everything.


----------



## Brownie518

chebaby said:


> i hope it doesnt take long. sage and aveyou has me spoiled.
> kbn sent me  an email talking about *my order status has been changed to "awaiting shipment" what the phuck that mean? aint it always awaiting shipment. *she getting on my nerves and needs to ship my stuff now. she is on my **** list and i will never order from her again.




 Awaiting shipment? For real, though, what does that mean? 


But I'm  at "what the phuck that mean?"


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

Brownie518
50% off and the $6 shipping. Yeah that's a steal. I only see deals like that for clothes. And i don't pass up those sales either.


----------



## chebaby

Brownie518 said:


> Awaiting shipment? For real, though, what does that mean?
> 
> 
> But I'm  at "what the phuck that mean?"


  i cracked myself up with that too. but really  what that mean? she need to stop playing. by the time i get my stuff it will have been dang near 2 weeks. her stuff aint even that popular to be taking that long lol.


----------



## chebaby

where is IDareT'sHair?


----------



## Brownie518

chebaby said:


> where is IDareT'sHair?



I was wondering that, too...

I'm gonna wash my hair later. chebaby inspired me (meaning I'm copying her) and my prepoo is Tea Spritz and CoCasta.  I have that sitting and then I'll wash later tonight and DC with Avocado & Silk.  I might need to slide a mild protein in there somewhere, too.


----------



## chebaby

Brownie518 said:


> I was wondering that, too...
> 
> I'm gonna wash my hair later. @chebaby inspired me (meaning I'm copying her) and my prepoo is Tea Spritz and CoCasta.  I have that sitting and then I'll wash later tonight and DC with Avocado & Silk.  I might need to slide a mild protein in there somewhere, too.


 i love me some cocasta oil
sounds like a good plan: tea, cocasta and lite protein


----------



## natura87

Almost done with my mini twists.  Its taking a while I have accepted that.

At work today 2 coworkers(on seperate occasions) walked into my room and asked where the brownies were. I aint bring no durn brownies. Its the Sweet Cocoa Bean Smoothing Cream.


----------



## natura87

chebaby said:


> i cracked myself up with that too. but really  what that mean? she need to stop playing. by the time i get my stuff it will have been dang near 2 weeks. her stuff aint even that popular to be taking that long lol.



Took almost 3 weeks for me.


----------



## Lita

Shay72 said:


> IDareT'sHair
> Me either. I got the coffee one. Lita posted about it before and Brownie518 mentioned something about them recently so I checked them out. Having the coupon code helped.



Shay72 IDareT'sHair Hi...I use the pomade shop peppermint pomade & rosemary pomade on my edges with great results..I use the coffee pomade as a pre poo..

*My mom uses the peppermint & likes it...
A little goes a long way..


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## divachyk

Lita said:
			
		

> Shay72 IDareT'sHair Hi...I use the pomade shop peppermint pomade & rosemary pomade on my edges with great results..I use the coffee pomade as a pre poo..
> 
> *My mom uses the peppermint & likes it...
> A little goes a long way..
> 
> Happy Hair Growing!


Lita did you see growth? I need to focus on my edges.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

Hello Ladies!! 

I finished doing my hair last night.  I put in like 16 braids using SSI Marula Hemp, and SSI Mango butter.  I oiled my scalp with Mixed Greens.  

I made a tea spritz with left over black tea from my rinse earlier.  I added EOs-thyme, cedarwood, rosemary, peppermint,neem, and tea tree.  I put it in a lil 2-3oz spray bottle.

I'm going to use this to spray my scalp with.  When I get my Trigga I will spray my scalp and seal it with the Trigga.

This wash I used up:
Porosity Control
Mozeke Sweet Almond Pudding
SSI Mango Butter

Close to using up:
BFH (2 more uses of most of them)
SSI Marula Hemp (1-2 more twists/braids)
Mendex (1-2 uses)


----------



## chebaby

chello ladies
well i did my hair today and im still shedding a lot but ive only been on this tea thing for 2 or 3 days so imma stick with it and give it time.

so i drenched my hair in coconut oil, detangled with a mix of jasmines ultra nourishing(use up a 4oz jar andhave 2 8oz left) and smoothing lotion. then i rinsed and sprayed my hair and scalp with black tea and then covered it with ojon tawaka(random iknow lol).
i used curls milkshake and coconut oil as a leave in and sprayed my scalp with more tea and coconut oil.
im waiting for it to dry now.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

Used my tea spritz and it had my scalp feeling refreshed, cool and a lil tingling. Think I'm going to spritz before work since I just walked 2.5miles and my scalp feels hot from the walking and sun.

Waiting for my HQS to ship. Trigga probably won't be here til Sat.


----------



## Brownie518

Hey, ya'll!! 

Good job using up, Vonnie! I didn't use anything up this week, so far. I'm close to using up

IPN Tea Lightful Shine
Avocado & Silk
HH Soft & Creamy Jojoba
Hydratherma Naturals Oil

I'm putting some Pomade Shop Rosemary Pomade on my edges and Tea Lightful Shine on the rest. My scalp is feelin good right now. 

I ordered my Marie Dean. I only got a 16oz Vanilla Repair and a Calendula & Chamomille. I'm about to get some Shi Naturals - the Henna Gloss and maybe some other stuff.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Hey ladies I only got stuff from MD and hair trigger; I need to keep using up stuff. The next sales I'll gander at are Claudie's coffee line and QB's re-opening. I have a strange feeling that sale may happen when I'm away  My goal is to get my stash down considerably by BF.

Vonnieluvs08 Great job using up stuff.

I have a few things that I should use up by the time I put my kinky twists in for my trip.


----------



## 13StepsAhead

Hey divas! Lawd my PJism done rose up again. I mean I guess I deserve it after getting through all of these products  I just placed an AY order for some curls products, I don't know why, but I wanted to try these. I also placed an order from Walgreens for some Tressemme naturals, tressemme heat protectant and some organix argan and macadamia oil because I plan to straighten my hair a little when I get home for the first time in like 2.5 years.

So that makes 3 orders in 2days I need to take several seats somewhere ----> \__


----------



## natura87

I swear you guys have so much time to do your hair.Here I am getting it in whenever I can. No wonder it takes me days to finish.


----------



## Brownie518

Use NNHMD coupon code POMADE15 at checkout to receive 15% off all 4-ounce pomades until May 31 at midnight

This is for The Pomade Shop on Etsy... http://www.etsy.com/shop/ThePomadeShop


----------



## 13StepsAhead

Dang you Brownie518 !


----------



## divachyk

Texture Only Offers
20% Off Huetiful Hair Steamer Bundle
A complete suite of products at a sweet price!
This unique bundle includes:
- Hair Steamer and Facial Attachment
- Correcting Clay Masque
- Huetiful Headband
- BONUS GIFT - Hydratin


----------



## 13StepsAhead

Why in the hayle did I look on the Marie Dean site 25%off is looking mighty tempting.


----------



## Brownie518

13StepsAhead said:


> Dang you Brownie518 !



 I know. I'm placing my order right now.

I got the Coffee Pomade and the Sweet Simplicity.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

divachyk said:
			
		

> Texture Only Offers
> 20% Off Huetiful Hair Steamer Bundle
> A complete suite of products at a sweet price!
> This unique bundle includes:
> - Hair Steamer and Facial Attachment
> - Correcting Clay Masque
> - Huetiful Headband
> - BONUS GIFT - Hydratin



I got this email today and have been mighty interested. Esp since you get the extra products and free shipping. I got a few days to decide. The shipping is what really has me wanting to do it.


----------



## Ltown

Hello ladies! I'm lurker nothing neew on products i use up jar of joe. my staples is to keep moisturizer in my stash i have 2 jars of jasmine to use up.
I hope IDareT'sHair is ok maybe she's having internet problems.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *where is *@IDareT'sHair?


 


Brownie518 said:


> *I was wondering that, too...*


 

chebaby Brownie518

Hey Ladies!

I wasn't feelin' well at all Last Night.  I think I had one of those 24 hour Viruses?

I felt terrible.  Too sick to type!

But I'm back! 

 btw:  My IPN and Nounou Shipped.  I got my Visviscal today (a 3 pkg) and M Dean told me my stuff won't ship until June 4.  

She is waiting on the Seaweed & Rice to thicken.

Che, You made some good M. Dean Choices.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ltown said:


> I hope @IDareT'sHair is ok maybe she's having internet problems.


 

Ltown

Hey Ltown.  What's Up?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl

When are you leaving for your Vacation?


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby @Brownie518
> 
> Hey Ladies!
> 
> I wasn't feelin' well at all Last Night. I think I had one of those 24 hour Viruses?
> 
> I felt terrible. Too sick to type!
> 
> But I'm back!
> 
> btw: My IPN and Nounou Shipped. I got my Visviscal today (a 3 pkg) and M Dean told me my stuff won't ship until June 4.
> 
> She is waiting on the Seaweed & Rice to thicken.
> 
> Che, You made some good M. Dean Choices.


 TTTTTTTTTT
i missed you i was like where the heck is T lol. im glad you are feeling better. you think it could have been because the weather keeps changing?

i know ive never had allergies but all of a sudden my eyes have been itching something crazy. blame it on nature

T, i only being patient waiting on marie dean cause i know yall love her stuff lol. but im rocking back and forth praying it comes soon(it wont ship until the 11th).


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *TTTTTTTTTT*
> *i missed you i was like where the heck is T lol*. im glad you are feeling better. you think it could have been because the weather keeps changing?
> 
> i know ive never had allergies but all of a sudden my eyes have been itching something crazy. blame it on nature
> 
> T, i only being patient waiting on marie dean cause i know yall love her stuff lol. but im rocking back and forth praying it comes soon(it wont ship until the 11th).


 
chebaby

Hey Che-Lady!Thanks!

Girl, I don't know what it was? I just plain felt Lousy. 

Now the weather is 'cooler'. 

Any word from KBN?


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Hey Che-Lady!Thanks!
> 
> Girl, I don't know what it was? I just plain felt Lousy.
> 
> Now the weather is 'cooler'.
> 
> Any word from KBN?


well im glad you feel better. those 24 hour bugs come outta nowhere lol.

girl KBN said my order was "awaiting shipment"


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *girl KBN said my order was "awaiting shipment"*


 
chebaby

Still?


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Still?


 i think it shipped already but usps aint giving me no updates.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> curlyhersheygirl
> 
> When are you leaving for your Vacation?



IDareT'sHair Hey sis good to see you on. I feel like such a stalker  I sent you an email and everything.

I leave on July 13th and will be back on the 31st


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl

Good to Know!  

I didn't want to send those items and you wouldn't be around to get them.  

Will send them out one day next week.

Lemme check my e-mail.

I feel like buying something.  I think the next thing I want to buy is that Moisture Balance Lotion from Moisture Balance (ETSY).  

I'm really likin' that.  A Lot!

Lemme go see if I can find the Lank.


----------



## Ltown

IDareT'sHair said:


> Ltown
> 
> Hey Ltown.  What's Up?



IDareT'sHair, glad you  feelin better the downside of only being close online we can't contact each other I will be busy getting last prep for dd grad party for sun, so i will be MIA mon-tues.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

This!

That Lotion is the Bomb.com I'm *hearting* this Lotion!


http://www.etsy.com/shop/moisturebalance?ref=ss_profile


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair Those products look  I'll bookmark that site to try them once I get the stash under control


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ltown said:


> *I will be busy getting last prep for dd grad party for sun, so i will be MIA mon-tues.*


 

Ltown

Clawd Please Ltown!  Stay Out of Trouble.  

Don't have me driving up there!

And stay away from that Durn Vodka.

All you got to do is Look Cute.  *tis all*

_*don't be up there clowin' on nobody*_


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl

I love that Lotion.  It's amazing.  She had it in an 8 ounce for $12.00, but I don't see it posted?

Right now, I only have the 4 ounce bottle.

If you love a good summer hair lotion, this is it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ltown

Don't be Cuttin' up on nobody this weekend LT!

I hope you all have a beautiful weekend and great weather.

_*still cackling at them leaving at 6 a.m. because of a dog*_


----------



## Ltown

IDareT'sHair said:


> Ltown
> 
> Don't be Cuttin' up on nobody this weekend LT!
> 
> I hope you all have a beautiful weekend and great weather.
> 
> _*still cackling at them leaving at 6 a.m. because of a dog*_



IDareT'sHair, i won't be cuttin up just holdin my tonque and enjoying  myself with everyone!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ltown

Good News! 

Cause I know your Ex is gone be there too!

I'm sure you will have a Great Time.  And I know you are sooooo Proud.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

Ltown Have fun with your fam and celebrating your daughter's accomplishment.

IDareT'sHair glad you are feeling better. Being sick def sucks but glad it was short-lived.

That lank was cute something to watch in the future.


----------



## chebaby

imma put my hair in twists this sunday because im just tired of dealing with it. plus i plan on traveling a lot this summer and i dont want to be worried about my hair.
imma be twisting all summer with kbb cream, CR moisture butter and shine and define this summer. everything else ill use in the winter. 
imma put my hair in medium sized twists and pin them up and ill just wash, deep condition and re twist every week.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Imma try to do this JUNE NO-BUY (until July 4th) Hair Stuff is anybody gone do it with me?

oke:oke:oke:

ETA:  Tomorrow is June 1st


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> Imma try to do this JUNE NO-BUY (until July 4th) Hair Stuff is anybody gone do it with me?
> 
> oke:oke:oke:
> 
> ETA: Tomorrow is June 1st


 imma do it with you i been  looking for something to buy but cant settle on nothing so i might as well.
also since i plan on staying in twists i wont be using stuff up as fast as i would like.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *imma do it with you* i been looking for something to buy but cant settle on nothing so i might as well.
> also since i plan on staying in twists i wont be using stuff up as fast as i would like.


 
chebaby

Awww...I knew I could count on You!..... 

Yeah....We'll make it until the 2nd (maybe)

I was just on Nounou.  Their Sale ends June 2nd.  35% + FREE SHIP over $25.00.

That's the bomb sale.

Your Twist-Out Summer Regi sounds good.  And you can Spritz with your Tea/Coffee.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

Shoot!  

I just remembered....You can only use Nounou's Coupon Code 1 time.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:
			
		

> Imma try to do this JUNE NO-BUY (until July 4th) Hair Stuff is anybody gone do it with me?
> 
> oke:oke:oke:
> 
> ETA:  Tomorrow is June 1st



IDareT'sHair I'll do it with you. As I said before only QB & Claudie I may pass for other than that nothing else until BF


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl

Ms. Curly...You need to come on nah and jump on this N/B with us....

So you can save for vacay.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *I'll do it with you*. As I said before only QB & Claudie I may pass for other than that nothing else until BF


 
curlyhersheygirl

See!  We were both thinkin' the same thang.

Oh, so you going Deep Uh??? Until Black Friday!....

Imma try to make it till July 4th, then I'll try Labor Day, then BF 

_*baby steps ms. curly*_


----------



## IDareT'sHair

That Camille Rose Spritz is gone be thebomb.com

I'm glad I have a back up!


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Awww...I knew I could count on You!.....
> 
> Yeah....We'll make it until the 2nd (maybe)
> 
> I was just on Nounou. Their Sale ends June 2nd. 35% + FREE SHIP over $25.00.
> 
> That's the bomb sale.
> 
> Your Twist-Out Summer Regi sounds good. And you can Spritz with your Tea/Coffee.


 yea we could really use a break from buying products
that is a good sale but imma pass cause i really want something new but dont know what. ill just wait until something new comes out. thats why i got marie dean.

yea imma stay in twists this summer and sprits my scalp with tea i might even use the jar of joe on my scalp since i seen in the other thread thats what you do. i was just using it as a moisturizer.


IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Shoot!
> 
> I just remembered....You can only use Nounou's Coupon Code 1 time.


  see that will keep you on track


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby;16069877[B said:
			
		

> ]yea we could really use a break from buying products[/B]
> *that is a good sale but imma pass cause i really want something new but dont know what. ill just wait until something new comes out. thats why i got marie dean.*
> 
> * see that will keep you on track*


 
@chebaby

*cough & side-eye* Yep...WE could really use a break.

I'm glad you are tryin' Marie Dean (at least just to say you tried it). 

You may hafta' stick it in the Fridge tho' 

I personally wouldn't leave it out, in this heat.

Yeah Gurl....I was ret-to-go back in Nounou and get another DB DC'er, some more Olive You and maybe a Buttery Soy. SMH

Yep.  That Got me Right on Track.....  *that's foul tho'*  

Hmp. Maybe if more Folks would only let you use the Discount 1 time, I could kick my PJ-ism...........


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> *cough & side-eye* Yep...WE could really use a break.
> 
> I'm glad you are tryin' Marie Dean (at least just to say you tried it).
> 
> You may hafta' stick it in the Fridge tho'
> 
> I personally wouldn't leave it out, in this heat.
> 
> Yeah Gurl....I was ret-to-go back in Nounou and get another DB DC'er, some more Olive You and maybe a Buttery Soy. SMH
> 
> Yep. That Got me Right on Track..... *that's foul tho'*
> 
> Hmp. Maybe if more Folks would only let you use the Discount 1 time, I could kick my PJ-ism...........


 MD is so pricey though. she be breaking them pockets i was looking at them prices like


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *MD is so pricey though. she be breaking them pockets i was looking at them prices like*


 
@chebaby

Um..Yeah. 

Shole Is.

And when you get cheated out of one on a swap, it sux....

That's why I'm tellin' you to Refrigerate it. I can see it going bad if left out. 

It cost waaay to much to let it Spoil.

Or make sure it's someplace Cool


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:
			
		

> curlyhersheygirl
> 
> See!  We were both thinkin' the same thang.
> 
> Oh, so you going Deep Uh??? Until Black Friday!....
> 
> Imma try to make it till July 4th, then I'll try Labor Day, then BF
> 
> *baby steps ms. curly*



IDareT'sHair Baby steps are great too. I'll keep that in mind.

chebaby Yeah MD is pricey that's why I wait till there's a sale


----------



## chebaby

oh i forgot about my bee mine stuff. imma use it this weekend: the deep conditioner.

sunday imm pre poo my scalp with tea, shampoo with come clean, deep condition with tea and bee mine deep conditioner and then twist with kbb sa and cramylicious and spray my scalp all week with tea and seal with jar of joe.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl How do you store your MD? @chebaby

Now, the Butters, Oils I don't have in the Fridge, but them Deep Conditioners are definitely in the Fridge.

Well, right now, that Honey & Soy Hair Creme is in the Fridge and the Argan Oil Hair Creme.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:
			
		

> curlyhershey How do you store your MD? chebaby
> 
> Now, the Butters, Oils I don't have in the Fridge, but them Deep Conditioners are definitely in the Fridge.
> 
> Well, right now, that Honey & Soy Hair Creme is in the Fridge and the Argan Oil Hair Creme.



IDareT'sHair I have them in those sterilite file containers in my closet. Do you think I should put them in the fridge?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Imma save that IPN Pumpkin Butter for Fall.  It just sounds like something that should be for Fall.

I'll use the Tea-Lightful Pomade now tho'.  And the Lemongrass Hair Creme.

She's been shippin' my stuff out like nobody's business and responding to my emails.....

Our situation was very ugly.  Hopefully, it is fully resolved. erplexed 

I did ask her how long the FREE SHIP over $35.00 was going to last and she said Indefinitely.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl

I asked a while back.

She said Refrigeration was not necessary, but I guess I'm paranoid...


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:
			
		

> curlyhersheygirl
> 
> I asked a while back.
> 
> She said Refrigeration was not necessary, but I guess I'm paranoid...



IDareT'sHair OK great because I don't like putting hair stuff in the fridge


----------



## chebaby

imma about to make another MD order before the sale ends


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@chebaby What you gettin'?

curlyhersheygirl I probably wouldn't either if I had a Family.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby What you gettin'?
> 
> @curlyhersheygirl I probably wouldn't either if I had a Family.


 so far i want that avocado and murumuru butter and the whipped berry mango butter.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> so far i want that avocado and murumuru butter and the whipped berry mango butter.


 
@chebaby

Girl....Wait! 

Them Butters are Rock Hard! 

Lawd......Where Ms. B At @Brownie518

The only one I had that was half-way 'soft' was the Olive & Tucuma.

If you are trying a Leave-In, You should get a Creme.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Girl....Wait!
> 
> Them Butters are Rock Hard!
> 
> Lawd......Where Ms. B At @Brownie518
> 
> The only one I had that was half-way 'soft' was the Olive & Tucuma.
> 
> If you are trying a Leave-In, You should get a Creme.


 rock hard girl you just saved me some money
i was looking for a nice whipped cream but im good. i already have more than enough kbb, cr, oyin, qhemet and a few others so im good.

im glad you stopped me


----------



## chebaby

oh and i did order her mango and coconut detanglers that i will probably use as a leave in like the detangling ghee


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *oh and i did order her mango and coconut detanglers* that i will probably use as a leave in like the detangling ghee


 

chebaby

Those are thebomb.com

Great Choices. *2 thumbs up*


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl

Curly, do you have any of the Butters?


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Those are thebomb.com
> 
> Great Choices. *2 thumbs up*


 im glad i got those something tells me im gonna like them.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@chebaby

The Illipe 3n1 is really good too. 

So next time get that.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:
			
		

> curlyhersheygirl
> 
> Curly, do you have any of the Butters?



IDareT'sHair No I don't after y'all told me they were hard I passed


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl

Smart!

Them thangs are Rock-Hard.


----------



## chebaby

thanx T, ill get that next time. ill be trying more of her deep conditioners too after i see how i like the ones that i already ordered.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@chebaby

Yeah, that Illipe 3n1 is good too. I like all of her DC'ers. 

And this one you can: DC, Cowash, Leave-In.

Most of them I think can be used that way actually. I think she gives Directions for that.

I think Imma try the Red Clover & Honey Leave-In as a Cowash and see how I like it.

I really like this one too, in the Colder months.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Yeah, that Illipe 3n1 is good too. I like all of her DC'ers.
> 
> And this one you can: DC, Cowash, Leave-In.
> 
> Most of them I think can be used that way actually. I think she gives Directions for that.
> 
> I think Imma try the Red Clover & Honey Leave-In as a Cowash and see how I like it.
> 
> I really like this one too, in the Colder months.


 yea i think i will use everything i got from her in multiple ways. i cant wait to use that coffee deep conditioner and the detanglers.


----------



## divachyk

Vonnieluvs08 said:


> I got this email today and have been mighty interested. Esp since you get the extra products and free shipping. I got a few days to decide. The shipping is what really has me wanting to do it.


Vonnieluvs08, I love my Salons R Us stand up steamer. I think you would enjoy having a steamer.


----------



## bajandoc86

Hey ladies! Trying my first post via my new gadget that ma boo got for me


----------



## Brownie518

I'm so glad somebody let chebaby know the deal on them MD buttas! LOL. Hard *** joints!!! 
I think I have one of her 'delicate hair butters' that's more a pomade (babassu peach kernel maybe?). That is nice. Not hard. 
I'm going to the store tomorrow and getting 3 Motions CPRs. I can't believe I don't have any in stash.


----------



## natura87

IDareT'sHair said:


> chebaby
> 
> Awww...I knew I could count on You!.....
> 
> Yeah....We'll make it until the 2nd (maybe)
> 
> I was just on Nounou.  Their Sale ends June 2nd.  35% + FREE SHIP over $25.00.
> 
> That's the bomb sale.
> 
> Your Twist-Out Summer Regi sounds good.  And you can Spritz with your Tea/Coffee.



*off to look @ Nou Nou.


----------



## Lita

divachyk said:


> Lita did you see growth? I need to focus on my edges.



divachyk  Hi..Yes my edges started to fill in nice/with strong hair growing in....So I will continue to apply...


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

IDareT'sHair said:
			
		

> Imma try to do this JUNE NO-BUY (until July 4th) Hair Stuff is anybody gone do it with me?
> 
> oke:oke:oke:
> 
> ETA:  Tomorrow is June 1st



I'm in too! I might get a new car and have some travel plans & my for the summer so i gotta save my money. Oh and I gotta save for my birthday party in September!

I gotta get my spending back under control between hair, clothes, and stuff for the house I been binge shopping for months.


----------



## natura87

I want to get some Camille Rose from Nou Nou....


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

divachyk said:
			
		

> Vonnieluvs08, I love my Salons R Us stand up steamer. I think you would enjoy having a steamer.



Yeah I want a steamer to take my hair to a new level esp since I'm on the grow again. The salons r us one I keep eyeballing but the shipping kills all the discount. That's why that huetiful got my eye since it's free shipping. Decisions, decisions.

ETA: salons r us has free shipping. May have to highly consider that purchase next payday.


----------



## 13StepsAhead

I'm with you too on this No-buy IDareT'sHair I just splurged the past few days and my B-day is July 6th so I think that is a good time to do a little shopping.


----------



## natura87

Buying the yarn for my yarn braids this weekend. Might even put them in next week, a little earlier then planned but hey. They will be all black. I want to "try out" the loced look to see i that is something I might want to experiment with down the line. I hear that I can keep them in or up to 2 months but I know I cant last that long.

Will buy some Camille Rose and Darcy's through Nou Nou's Boutique. You cannot beat that price plus free shipping...a;though I probably wont get a chance to use them anytime soon I still want it.


----------



## Golden75

Hey ladies!  Been an eventful week.  My no buy started about 2 weeks ago, when I got the news that dang car was leaking oil somewhere in the engine .  So I was car shopping, and I got my new (used) baby on Wednesday!

I am definitely on NB til 7/4, and I'll keep it going from there, one holiday at a time.  

I really  the smell of KBBHJ Lavendar Vanilla.  I'll probably use this oil to seal while in these twists.


----------



## 13StepsAhead

OYIN hydration celebration!

ALL Juices $10 and honey water $5

Code "hydrate"

June 1st and 2nd only


----------



## 13StepsAhead

Has anyone ever tried the honey water in their hair? I mean the ingredients look pretty simple and if it can make skin moisturized I don't see why I wouldn't be able to try it in my hair. And its like 1/2 the price of the juices and berries.


----------



## bronzebomb

13StepsAhead said:


> Has anyone ever tried the honey water in their hair? I mean the ingredients look pretty simple and if it can make skin moisturized I don't see why I wouldn't be able to try it in my hair. And its like 1/2 the price of the juices and berries.


 
I've tried it for my hair.  It's pretty similar to all the Juices.


----------



## myhair84

Hello all! As I'm sure all of I know, i lurk pretty frequently in this thread but try to contribute.

 Not sure if anyone uses Kinky Curly products (or if this had previously been posted) but curl mart is having a promo where you buy an 8 oz of come clean, knot today, and curling custard and receive the midnight miracle free. No choice necessary.

Hope this helps someone!


----------



## natura87

Camille Rose Almond Jai Twisting Butter - 8oz
Camille Rose Algae Deep Conditioning Mask - 8 oz	                	Darcy's Botanicals Daily Leave-in Conditioner - 8 oz - Tangy Citrus	Darcy's Botanicals Natural Coils Curling Jelly - 8 oz

Couldnt pass up Nou Nou's deal.All this for less than 40 including shipping and out of state tax.


----------



## Golden75

Jessicurl is increasing prices in 2 weeks   doesn't say how much, but ya got 2 weeks to get it in at the current prices.


----------



## divachyk

natura87 said:
			
		

> Camille Rose Almond Jai Twisting Butter - 8oz
> Camille Rose Algae Deep Conditioning Mask - 8 oz	                	Darcy's Botanicals Daily Leave-in Conditioner - 8 oz - Tangy Citrus	Darcy's Botanicals Natural Coils Curling Jelly - 8 oz
> 
> Couldnt pass up Nou Nou's deal.All this for less than 40 including shipping and out of state tax.



natura87, I should have considered more of DB transitioning cream.


----------



## bajandoc86

I canNOT wait until I take my hair down this weekend.


----------



## destine2grow

natura87 said:
			
		

> Camille Rose Almond Jai Twisting Butter - 8oz
> Camille Rose Algae Deep Conditioning Mask - 8 oz	                	Darcy's Botanicals Daily Leave-in Conditioner - 8 oz - Tangy Citrus	Darcy's Botanicals Natural Coils Curling Jelly - 8 oz
> 
> Couldnt pass up Nou Nou's deal.All this for less than 40 including shipping and out of state tax.



I am sold will order when I get off work! 

natura87 how is DB curly jelly?


----------



## destine2grow

Golden75 said:
			
		

> Jessicurl is increasing prices in 2 weeks   doesn't say how much, but ya got 2 weeks to get it in at the current prices.



I was coming to report that. Redhead Jessi will only get my money during a sale. I get so tired of price increases.


----------



## chebaby

chello ladies
my kbn came today.
so i cleansed today with the rest of my no poo(no back ups) and then conditioned with kbn shealoe conditioner and then used the shealoe leave in and then slathered my hair in coconut oil and pined it up.
i didnt detangle at all since i did it yesterday and will have to do it again on sunday for my twists(ill be glad to put this hair away).
so far i think i like the conditioner but the leave in didnt have as much slip as i remember it having. but i LOVE the way they both made my hair look and feel so far, its still drying.

last night i rubbed in a lot of jar of joe on my scalp and imma do it again on sunday

i cant wait to twist using kbb. and then i forgot about bee mine which i will be using this summer too i have that mango scent


----------



## natura87

destine2grow said:


> I am sold will order when I get off work!
> 
> natura87 how is DB curly jelly?



Good, the lil bit of crunch it gives goes away quickly.


----------



## Shay72

Trigga and my coffee pomade are here. Waiting on IPN.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Got my trigger and MD sent an email stating my order will ship June 12th,not sure why maybe she was swamped with the sale.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Hey Ladies!

curlyhersheygirl Yeah, MDean said my order would ship on the 4th.  She was waiting for the Seaweed & Rice to thicken up.  I told her No Worries!

My 2 16 ounce CD BV Smoothies came today.  They went on Clearance for $19.00 and some change.  Brownie518  Good Lookin' Out Ms. B!

Steaming with it now.  Don't think I'll be using up anything this wash day.

Still no word from Afroveda?  I don't know what's happening with that.

My IPN (It's Perfectly Natural) said it "Shipped" 05/30 but it hasn't moved.  I'll contact her tomorrow. *crosses fangers* Don't want No Trouble.

My Nounou should be here tomorrow = 2 DB Pumpkins and 2 MHC Olive You.  (I should have gotten more) but didn't know I could only use the durn Code Once! 

*that was foul*  I was fittna' clean them skrait out!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Oh, with Regards to Jessicurl, I'll just get it from AveYou and use a Discount Code. 

I think I might have another Liter 4 Jars somewhere out in my Stash.

I finished up the Liter Bottle (w/Pump) and that's what I'll buy again from AveYou, whenever.erplexed


----------



## mkd

Hi ladies!  I have just been lurking.  I have been doing wash and goes every day so nothing interesting going on with me hair wise.  I have been using cj daily fix and coco curl creme lite every day.  

curlyhersheygirl, I like the pattern pusha but it definately has a learning curve.  I have to figure out the right amount to use.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

mkd

mk, did you get anything from Nounou?


----------



## chebaby

hey everybody
im bored right now. trying to find some good yt videos on twists.


----------



## mkd

IDareT'sHair, I did not get anything and I know tomorrow is the last day so I may pick something up before it ends.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

mkd

Yeah, it's a really good deal and they have some-what of a nice Variety and they ship super fast.

chebaby

Chello-Che!  I'm under the dryer.  I left work later than I wanted to. 

I should be done.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @mkd
> 
> Yeah, it's a really good deal and they have some-what of a nice Variety and they ship super fast.
> 
> @chebaby
> 
> Chello-Che! I'm under the dryer. I left work later than I wanted to.
> 
> I should be done.


 hey T hey mkd
i wish i was home doing my hair. there are floods everywhere out here i heard on the news one guy's car went under water on the road and he had to swim out the window lol.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

mkd said:
			
		

> Hi ladies!  I have just been lurking.  I have been doing wash and goes every day so nothing interesting going on with me hair wise.  I have been using cj daily fix and coco curl creme lite every day.
> 
> curlyhersheygirl, I like the pattern pusha but it definately has a learning curve.  I have to figure out the right amount to use.



mkd I'm glad you like it


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> hey T hey mkd
> i wish i was home doing my hair. there are floods everywhere out here *i heard on the news one guy's car went under water on the road and he had to swim out the window lol.*


 
chebaby

Clawd!  

Seriously....I know this is not funny, but why did this Crack Me Up?

Girl, it's Freezing Cold here!  I left work and thought it was fittna' Snow.


----------



## destine2grow

chebaby said:
			
		

> hey everybody
> im bored right now. trying to find some good yt videos on twists.



@ chebaby I love charjay and meechy monroe


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Clawd!
> 
> Seriously....I know this is not funny, but why did this Crack Me Up?
> 
> Girl, it's Freezing Cold here! I left work and thought it was fittna' Snow.


 i know its not funny but i laughed too cause its funny to hear a black man talk to the news reporter about having to swim out his window. especially since you know "they" think we cant swim
and then of course having to swim on the road is funny in and of itself too


destine2grow said:


> @ chebaby I love charjay and meechy monroe


 never heard of charjay, imma look her up. thanx


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@chebaby

Hey, I'm glad your KBN finnnnallly got there and that, so far, you are pleased with everything.

Hmp. Took it long enough.

We still ain't heard a Durn Werd from no Mala.

ETA: I'm tryna' figure out if I wanna use Jar Of Joe or IPN's Tea-Lightful Pomade? I might use the Tea Pomade.

That Joe cost a grip. I betta' save that for Later.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Hey, I'm glad your KBN finnnnallly got there and that, so far, you are pleased with everything.
> 
> Hmp. Took it long enough.
> 
> We still ain't heard a Durn Werd from no Mala.
> 
> ETA: I'm tryna' figure out if I wanna use Jar Of Joe or IPN's Tea-Lightful Pomade? I might use the Tea Pomade.
> 
> That Joe cost a grip. I betta' save that for Later.


 girl when i saw the box i was like FINALLY!!!! so far i am liking it but im sure it wont be a repurchase since sage no longer has it on site.

use the jar of joe
but then again like you said it is pricey so save it


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> girl when i saw the box i was like FINALLY!!!! so far i am liking it but *im sure it wont be a repurchase since sage no longer has it on site.*
> 
> use the jar of joe
> but then again like you said it is pricey so save it


 

chebaby

I was Lurkin' at work and I said "FINALLY!!!" too!

I already used IPN.  It has Black Tea and Green Tea. 

I have 1 of those, and 1 on the way so...it's cool. _*at least i think i do*_

Yeah, I know what you mean @ bolded.


----------



## Brownie518

Hey, ladies!! What's goin on?

I'm just sittin here watching the Playoffs, with some Trigger on.


----------



## Brownie518

My 2 16oz BV Smoothies should be here Monday. No word from Afroveda or Hydroquench...


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> I was Lurkin' at work and I said "FINALLY!!!" too!
> 
> I already used IPN. It has Black Tea and Green Tea.
> 
> I have 1 of those, and 1 on the way so...it's cool. _*at least i think i do*_
> 
> Yeah, I know what you mean @ bolded.


 ooohhhh black tea and green tea

Brownie518, you make me want to use my trigga tonight for the first time


----------



## destine2grow

Afrovefa is having a sale. 25% off until 6/3. Code AV25


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

Just gettin home from the movies. Saw Snow White & the Huntsman with my cousin and the girls. Yeah it was bad that chick from Twilight that can't act was in it and charlize theron was wearing some fly dresses.

My Trigga came today and it smells delish ( Brownie518 thanks for the recommendation for the vanilla scent & I haven't heard from HQS either). I sprayed my tea spritz then massaged some Trigga Featherweight on and went out. My friend said I smelled good and asked what I was wearing. I only plan to use it at night before bed.

Will moisturize braids and then do a braid out tomorrow. Got 2 BBQs to go to. One will have a ton of seafood so I'm ready to get my serious grub on.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Hey ladies just poppin in to say that Claudie left a message on FB about changes so I went to her site and alot of the favorites are being discontinued  so y'all check it out. The discontinued stuff will be onsale at a discounted price until all the stock is sold and then that's it.


----------



## Shay72

curlyhersheygirl said:


> Hey ladies just poppin in to say that Claudie left a message on FB about changes so I went to her site and alot of the favorites are being discontinued  so y'all check it out. The discontinued stuff will be onsale at a discounted price until all the stock is sold and then that's it.


 
I checked and I'm good


----------



## Brownie518

I see Claudie has my Leave In on the discontinued/reformulated list so I'll have to get a few of those. Reconstructor, also. 

 Hold up, now this is the 2nd sale Afroveda has had since we ordered and still no shipping notices...


----------



## natura87

My Nou Nou shipped already.


----------



## chebaby

chello ladies
my shedding has decreased now granted i co washed yesterday but i didnt detangle. im so happy. i will def. continue to rub my scalp with jar of joe and spray it with tea. im so happy.
so today i detangled with coconut oil and smoothing lotion(used it up and have 1 back up) then shampooed with come clean and conditioned with jasmine a&s now im drying with curls milkshake and coconut oil.
i gotta put my a&s back up because its my last jar so i want it to last for the rest of this year i have about 3-4 uses left. that stuff spreads really well and only takes a little to get the job done.


----------



## destine2grow

Morning ladies! I am working. I love that I work from home. I just wish I didn't have a set schedule.

I need to checkout some of claudies discountined items. I still want to order from nou nou but now she doesn't have some things I wanted. That's what I get for waiting.

I need to go to target and get some kinky curly products. I was in Walmart this am and wish they carried kinky curly.


----------



## Golden75

imma grab some discontinued from Claudie too


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Hey Ladies!

So, the N/B till the 4th of July looked like it lasted what???? 2 days

I don't think I'll be getting any Claudie's. 

I really need to focus on seriously getting my Stash down.

And I'm still waiting on a bunch of stuff to come in. 

So, Imma try to ride this N/B out.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Golden75 G, I don't think I told you I bought the 3 pk. Visivical? 

I'll start those when I finish up some of these other Hair Vitamins.


----------



## divachyk

Golden75 said:


> imma grab some discontinued from Claudie too


I missed this announcement Golden75. What sale is this? I need to buy some more tea rinse. Love that stuff.

IDareT'sHair, I am a little late but glad you're feeling better. I was not feeling the best Thursday. I attended a company picnic and started feeling like I was about to pass out. My vision had starting blacking out. It was hot as heck. I'm not usually bothered by the heat but that day I was. I feel 100 now though.


----------



## Brownie518

divachyk

Claudie is discontinuing/reformulating some products so those will be sold at a discounted price until June 8.


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair - I think I saw your post on purchasing vivisical.  I just don't know if it's doing anything . I just started adding the silica to may water bottle 

divachyk -it's on her site that some items are being discontinued.  A few I wanted to try.  The tea is not a discontinued item.  I'm def getting more of that too 

So not sure if I'll bite, cause if I like it, I can't get it anymore.  And I did say N/B til 7/4, at least, I need to stick to it.


----------



## Xaragua

Golden75 said:


> IDareT'sHair - I think I saw your post on purchasing vivisical.  I just don't know if it's doing anything . I just started adding the silica to may water bottle
> 
> divachyk -it's on her site that some items are being discontinued.  A few I wanted to try.  The tea is not a discontinued item.  I'm def getting more of that too
> 
> So not sure if I'll bite, cause if I like it, I can't get it anymore.  And I did say N/B til 7/4, at least, I need to stick to it.




I don't think the Viviscal does much on his own, but when i combine it with my bamboo tea( contains silica), i definitively notice some progress in less than a month. I can't say for sure how growth I obtained, but i can see that my hair is longer. I even received compliments from family members regarding my retention.


----------



## Golden75

Xaragua - thanks.  I am also drinking bamboo tea & liquid silica.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

This was my braid out today. It was a lil crunchy from the Mozeke Pudding (i think the protein in it) so it got a lil frizzie when I separated it. But I really like it and my scalp feels great from the tea spritz and Trigga.

I hope to keep this until Tuesday or Wednesday.


----------



## Ltown

Hello ladies!

It was nasty storm in DMV yesterday tornado warnings everywhere.  

I tried to do a flexirod, epic failure like most of my rollersets 

IDareT'sHair, i'm trying those vitamin too almost a month in.  I think with dc, oiling and all the external treatment i won't know what benefit me the most vitamin or treatments unless i get some 2" of growth next month.   the only downside of taking vitamins is if you already get what your body needs in food the rest of the good stuff is excrete out but with the $$ i'm take thse for the duration


----------



## Golden75

Vonnieluvs08 - very cute!

Ltown - I feel the same, using other stuff I really don't know bout the vivisical.  But if I'm APL by Oct, I'd say pills since I use that every day.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75  That Liquid Silica is great.  No taste at all.  

I also have the Bamboo Tea (using it mostly for rinses tho')

Ltown Imma give these a try Shay72 got some good results from them.  

I also have some Hairomega and Shen Min in my stash.  I'm not sure when I'll get to the Visivical.  

It may not be until early 2013.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Vonnieluvs08

Real Cute Ms. Vonnie.  Did you get anything from the Mozeke Sale?  

She's a little to 'iffy' ackin' for me, so I had to leave her alone.....


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair I'm not getting anything from Claudie unless it's the new line. Alot of what's changing or being discontinued are things I like but I have in my stash so it's all good.

I wanted to try viviscal back in January but I decided to try taking msm 1000 capsules with  my other vitamins and supplements. The first 3 months I took 1 a day and didn't notice much difference and then the past 3 months I've been taking it 2x a day and I noticed a slight difference so I'll stick with that.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My Nounou might/should be here, but I'm too lazy to go see.


----------



## Ltown

Golden75 said:


> Vonnieluvs08 - very cute!
> 
> Ltown - I feel the same, using other stuff I really don't know bout the vivisical.  But if I'm APL by Oct, I'd say pills since I use that every day.





IDareT'sHair said:


> Golden75  That Liquid Silica is great.  No taste at all.
> 
> I also have the Bamboo Tea (using it mostly for rinses tho')
> 
> Ltown Imma give these a try Shay72 got some good results from them.
> 
> I also have some Hairomega and Shen Min in my stash.  I'm not sure when I'll get to the Visivical.
> 
> It may not be until early 2013.




Golden75, i lurk in nail forum had to tell you and the ladies here that you have nice nails and your polishing is good.

IDareT'sHair, i'm chasing the dream to get my hair back to apl, its taken a year to recover so maybe next 6 months i can get it back i hope to get what Shay and ellepixie got too.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl

Ms. Curly, Girl I had a list made....I coulda got:

Leave-In
Frappe
Deep Conditioner
Fortifying Conditioner
Jojoba Cleanser
*some other stuff*

There are quite a few things I 'could' get, but I need to get this under control....

I.just.can't.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ltown

Chile....I'm chasing the Dream right there with you!

For me, it seems like every year since my HHJ, I've had some kind of crazy Set-Back.

So, hopefully, I'm done with that.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> 
> Ms. Curly, Girl I had a list made....I coulda got:
> 
> Leave-In
> Frappe
> Deep Conditioner
> Fortifying Conditioner
> Jojoba Cleanser
> *some other stuff*
> 
> There are quite a few things I 'could' get, but I need to get this under control....
> 
> I.just.can't.


 
IDareT'sHair Those were some of the things I had in the cart  but I emptied it. I have loads of stuff I need to use up but I will miss that murumuru acai butter.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair & Ltown I'm right there with y'all. After I had to cut 3 inches back in September I've been trying to keep ahead of set backs. It's an uphill battle but at least we're not giving up


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl

Girl, I didn't even bother to make a Cart, because I didn't want no Temptation. 

PayNah mighta' got up in these Fangas, so a Cart was definitely "Off Limits" 

So, I just eye-balled it real good.

I have a lot of those items so, some of it would have been Back Ups, but I just don't need it.


----------



## Golden75

Ltown - thanks for the compliment on my nails.  I aim to please 

Vivisical is prob doing its thang.  My hair does seem to be growing in nicely.  I will say my edges are filling in.  Before I couldn't snatch the hair up to braid, but now I can.  I'm sure I'll purchase til I reach APL


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl Ltown

I've had some Crazy Stuff happen.  

And my attempts at Self-Relaxing were Dismal, at best.  (Although I might give it another shot).

I had that horrible detangling issue i.e. Mats/Tangles/Knots.  

Then my Nape got to' up some how?  And now I'm Nursing that area where I had my Du-rag tied too Tight.

So, it's been one thing after another.

Lawd!  For a minute, I couldn't catch a break.


----------



## Ltown

IDareT'sHair, imo you shouldn't try self-relaxing anymore it not for everyone and i don't want you to have anymore set back.  If it mean to pay someone thats a treat you can afford every 8-10 weeks.  Take it out of your product $$  i have alot of friends with short hair that go every week, and i know you and everyone who had or know  someone with the short hair cut, they requires attention to detail work.  You and i know from last year what our reactors were for the breakags and damage, ain't ever, never going back to indigo or anything with citrus or braids.  

I'm glad to see some of you ladies taking a nobuy break.  I don't need anything in quanitity until BF, i will pick up dye but nothing else.  I think i said this i'm on the real use up, this month is hydratherm should be done in 2 weeks.

Do you think claudies slowing down because her inventory got to big?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ltown

I honestly don't think Claudie is slowing down at all.  In fact, I think she's Growing even BIGGA'. 

She's about to Launch that New Coffee Line and some other products.

Yeah, LT, I'm still thinking about what I'm going to do? erplexed 

After this one little Girl leaves next month (at the Beauty School) I'll have her recommend one of her fellow class-mates.

I'm un-decided.  

But, I need to take a little break on the Product Buying.  And I'll need some of that $ for that Visivical.  That stuff ain't cheap.

There are certain things I will be buying (if I run out)
ACV, Henna, Indigo
Mega-Tek
Visivical
M/N
Teas
Silicia
*stuff like that*

But I want to slow it way down on the products.  So, I'll try to see what's Up 4th of July, Labor Day etc....and then do an Inventory for Black Friday.


----------



## Golden75

See that's what I'm scared of, another setback.  Mine happened before my BC, but it was why I decided to just do it.  Hair breaking no matter what.  Dayum Dominican Blowout!  I haven't had a product related setback.  My hair seems to like everything I throw at it  But relaxed + heat = my setback.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75

Same Here.  My Set-backs weren't Product Related, mine where more :

Technique.

Self-Relaxing:  Didn't know Squat about applying a Relaxer.  Bad Experiment

Then I purchased a FHI Runway ($400) No skill flat-ironing, burnt up a bunch of Hair playing with that.  But sent it back.

Then I called myself trying the "No Combing" Method and ended up with Matting/Loc's/Knots at the NG and lost a bunch of Hair.  Didn't know how to properly Detangle down to the Roots.

Then My Nape started ackin' up (and I have never, ever had issues there).  Got that Fixed and realized where I was tying my Du-rag and Night Scarves where too tight and caused breakage.

Lawd....I've had a Roller-Coaster Ride to Healthy Hair Care!


----------



## divachyk

Talking about setbacks - my setback was and still is technique. Yall seen those locks I had to chop. My hemline still ain't right. I need to trim a good 2 or 3 inches to get back on point. I'm just not ready to commit to that right now. If I can learn how to properly detangle and minimize knots, mats, tangles each wash day, I'd have floor length hair in no time. I just can't seem to get my breakage under control for any extended period of time.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518

Hi Ms. B! You hit PayNah on Claudie yet? 

I need to go check my Mail. I'm sure my DB and MHC is out there.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

I'm really liking that durn Tea-Lightful Pomade.  I want an 8 ounce Jar.

It really makes my Scalp feel good.


----------



## Brownie518

Hi, girls!!! 
SO got me sittin here watching some BBW.... 

So, Claudie's site says that she's discontinuing some and reformulating some so I don't think it's a matter of her trying to cut back or anything Ltown . I'm hoping, anyway.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> Hi Ms. B! You hit PayNah on Claudie yet?
> 
> I need to go check my Mail. I'm sure my DB and MHC is out there.



No, I haven't yet. I will soon. I'm getting 2 Leave Ins and a Reconstructor, for sure. I already have 32oz of the Deep Moisturizing. 



IDareT'sHair said:


> Brownie518
> 
> I'm really liking that durn Tea-Lightful Pomade.  I want an 8 ounce Jar.
> 
> It really makes my Scalp feel good.


IDareT'sHair

I knew you would like that!! You need to get that 8 ouncer. The last newsletter had some discount codes.


----------



## Brownie518

My Pomade shop will be here Monday. I wonder if it will get here before my Hydroquench or Afroveda shipping notices... What ya'll think????


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *I knew you would like that!! You need to get that 8 ouncer. The last newsletter had some discount codes. *


 
@Brownie518

e-mail me the Newsletter. I don't think I've seen that. 

Yeah, that Tea-Lightful Pomade is definitely the Business.

I love that.  It actually reminds me of M Dean's Mint & Aloe Pomade.

I hate that I like all her stuff tho'......

She really has been a lot nicer to me.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> My Pomade shop will be here Monday. *I wonder if it will get here before my Hydroquench or Afroveda shipping notices... What ya'll think????*


 
Brownie518

You might actually get Your Christmas Presents before You Get these


----------



## Brownie518

Sooo, how long does Hydroquench usually take?


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> Brownie518
> 
> You might actually get Your Christmas Presents before You Get these



Girrrllll......


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *Sooo, how long does Hydroquench usually take?*


 
@Brownie518

To be Honest:

It's gotten slower each time I've ordered.erplexed I haven't gotten anything yet either.

I know she got slammed with that Fiddy%


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518

Gurl...Why do we keep falling for Mala's Games??  

She gets me every time.

*off to look at that ipn newsletter*


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> *Gurl...Why do we keep falling for Mala's Games??*
> 
> She gets me every time.
> 
> *off to look at that ipn newsletter*


IDareT'sHair

Girl, I do not know!!!  Just never learn!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

We need our behinds kicked.:buttkick:

And.....She Keeps Having SALES!

It just goes through me like Hot Grease! 

When I get an email about another one of her Durn Sales.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> Brownie518
> 
> We need our behinds kicked.:buttkick:
> 
> And.....She Keeps Having SALES!
> 
> It just goes through me like Hot Grease!
> 
> When I get an email about another one of her Durn Sales.


IDareT'sHair

We need   cuz you know we both know better!!

Sale after sale after sale. She is buggin!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518

But, when I finnnnnalllllly get my stuff from her, I forget all about it.

That right there is what needs to Stop! *me forgetting*

Girl...and I got the Nerve to probably Do it AGAIN!


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> But, when I finnnnnalllllly get my stuff from her, I forget all about it.
> 
> That right there is what needs to Stop! *me forgetting*
> 
> Girl...and I got the Nerve to probably Do it AGAIN!





I'm done with her.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *I'm done with her.*


 
@Brownie518

Well....I thought I was too. *cough* And I thought I was through with IPN.

And if Ori ever came back....who knows? *see where I'm going with this?*

I know I'll want more Ashlii Amala and that Moringa & Ginseng Detangler and maybe that Fruit Cocktail and the Blueberry Pomegrante Spritz......

So I better not say. SMH


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My Nounou came today =

2x DB Pumpkin Seed Conditioners
2x MHC Olive You Hair Masks


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

Brownie518 said:


> My Pomade shop will be here Monday. I wonder if it will get here before my Hydroquench or Afroveda shipping notices... What ya'll think????



Yeah hydroquench hasnt said anything. I tried to look from the order receipt but nothing.



IDareT'sHair said:


> Vonnieluvs08
> 
> Real Cute Ms. Vonnie.  Did you get anything from the Mozeke Sale?
> 
> She's a little to 'iffy' ackin' for me, so I had to leave her alone.....



Thanks T. Nah I stopped fooling with her a few years ago. I wasn't in luv with her products except the protein DC and they all had a lot of protein in them even when used in moderation.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Vonnieluvs08

Yeah, she (Mozeke) started getting real Messy!

I'm glad you got your House. I know you are enjoying it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75

What you up to G?


----------



## Golden75

This weather sucks! Just looked ahead for next week, high 60's & chance of rain every dang day! Sheesh 

I did absolutely nothing today & I loved it!  Did my cleaning and laundry last night.  

Think I'll put on some of my hybrid growth aide: lenzi request, Claudies Iman, trigger, and there may be some tiffani pomade in there too.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75 said:


> This weather sucks! Just looked ahead for next week, high 60's & chance of rain every dang day! Sheesh
> 
> I did absolutely nothing today & I loved it! Did my cleaning and laundry last night.
> 
> *Think I'll put on some of my hybrid growth aide: lenzi request, Claudies Iman, trigger, and there may be some tiffani pomade in there too.*


 
Golden75

Yeah....it was like 90-95 last week!  Same here.  Real Cloudy.

I didn't do much either.  I did do my Laundry today and Hair Yesterday.

I got a coupla' of those Hybrids going on up in here too!.....

I'm on an M/N Kick right now.  I found out the "Best" way for me to use my Mega-Tek was as a DC'er.

See G, this is what I'm talmbout!  Why didn't I realize this Sooner.


----------



## Brownie518

Golden is right! This weather does suck. I've had the worst sinus pressure headaches off and on since last night. It was pouring all night and then back and forth all day today. My head is throbbing right now. I will say I prefer these temps in the high 60s much more than last week when it was 90 and humid.


----------



## Brownie518

I'm off tomorrow so I think I'll do my hair in the morning.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *I'm off tomorrow so I think I'll do my hair in the morning.*


 
Brownie518

What you using tomorrow Ms. B?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Mala's Ears musta' been burnin'......I got my AV Shipping Notice.:heated:

Ordered Placed = 05/16erplexed


----------



## Golden75

Brownie518 - yeah I can deal without the heat, but the rain sucks!  But if it's still needed for the flowers & trees to grow, ok I guess 

I guess they can lift the no cooking-out band in the parks in my area.  But folks was cooking out anyway.

IDareT'sHair - I even ironed for the week.  That kept me out of the bed for an hour


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75 said:


> *I even ironed for the week. That kept me out of the bed for an hour *


 
Golden75

 I washed Dishes...

*girl we sorry*


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair said:
			
		

> Golden75
> 
> I washed Dishes...
> 
> *girl we sorry*



 I did that too!  Lawd I need a life!  I was in bed at 930 last night, and same tonight.  Haylllll dang near every weekend.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Golden75

Girl, it's in the 60's here today. I ain't tryna' go nowhere.

Just Chillin'. *lovin' it* 

Plus Monday morning will be here before you know it and Imma be HOT that the weekend is over already....


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair said:
			
		

> @Golden75
> 
> Girl, it's in the 60's here today. I ain't tryna' go nowhere.
> 
> Just Chillin'. *lovin' it*
> 
> Plus Monday morning will be here before you know it and Imma be HOT that the weekend is over already....



IDareT'sHair - Its in the 60's here too. Didn't get as much rain as they said.

I did enjoy my time at home too.  I just wish I had an option to do something. My phone ain't ring all day  cept Verizon cause I forgot to pay my cell bill


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair said:
			
		

> @Golden75
> 
> Girl, it's in the 60's here today. I ain't tryna' go nowhere.
> 
> Just Chillin'. *lovin' it*
> 
> Plus Monday morning will be here before you know it and Imma be HOT that the weekend is over already....



IDareT'sHair - same temps here.  

This app is soooo annoying.  Always timing out, losing my dang posts.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75 said:


> I did enjoy my time at home too. I just wish I had an option to do something. *My phone ain't ring all day  cept Verizon cause I forgot to pay my cell bill*


 
Golden75

A coworker called earlier and wanted to go to dinner.  

I made up something.  I ain't tryna' go nowhere. 

 @ bolded


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75

Imma really be on Zombie mode tomorrow.

Oh, Shoot!  I just remembered....I need to run to the Grocery in the a.m.


----------



## Golden75

See now, my first post was gone, didn't even post so I posted the second one.  Then when I was typing, my letters disappeared.  

What is up with this app?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75

I see your Posts?


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair - I'll be out early with mom & 2 cousins. Going out to lunch, and the restaurant is about 1.5 hrs away. 

That's why I figured let me just iron tonight since I dunno when I'll be back.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75

Have you tried Aloe Vera Juice Rinses?  I'm trying to figure out if I want to add this Step into my Regi?

Then I'd have:

Coffee
Tea
ACV
Aloe Vera Juice



Imma think on it some more.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75 said:


> *I'll be out early with mom & 2 cousins. Going out to lunch, and the restaurant is about 1.5 hrs away. *
> 
> That's why I figured let me just iron tonight since I dunno when I'll be back.


 

Golden75

That sounds like a nice time. 

Eat something Really Good!


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair said:
			
		

> Golden75
> 
> I see your Posts?



IDareT'sHair - after I typed the 1st one the app timed out, I looked for the post and it wasn't there.  Posted the 2nd & then the 1st appeared   I closed the app down, and seems to be ok now.


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair -  I haven't tried avj rinses.  I tried the av gel last night as a moisturizer & sealed, and really liked the way my hair felt.

It's a seafood restaurant  I'm going in on the lobster roll


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75 said:


> I haven't tried avj rinses. I tried the av gel last night as a moisturizer & sealed, and really liked the way my hair felt.
> 
> *It's a seafood restaurant  I'm going in on the lobster roll*


 

@Golden75

That Sounds Delicious!

When I re-up on the Silica, I might order some AVJ. I have to figure out how to work it in.

I want to use it as a Rinse. Not as a Spritz or to Mix in with anything. 

I personally don't like Mixing. 

That's why I like to try to buy quality products.

I still have to use my Agave Nectar. I know I'll keep using that with Marie Dean DC'ers. 

I haven't tried to mix it with anything else tho'.


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair said:
			
		

> @Golden75
> 
> That Sounds Delicious!
> 
> When I re-up on the Silica, I might order some AVJ. I have to figure out how to work it in.
> 
> I want to use it as a Rinse. Not as a Spritz or to Mix in with anything.
> 
> I personally don't like Mixing.
> 
> That's why I like to try to buy quality products.
> 
> I still have to use my Agave Nectar. I know I'll keep using that with Marie Dean DC'ers.
> 
> I haven't tried to mix it with anything else tho'.



IDareT'sHair - I use to like to mix it up, but not so much anymore.  I did want to try the agave in a dc.  That av gel as a moisturizer was very nice 

This Bill Belamy special is a lil corny .  Imma try to give him a chance.  It's only been 5 mins in.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Golden75

I was using AV Gel, one summer when I was phony-bunning to slick down my Hair. 

The Juice Rinsing should be very interesting..........

Girl, very early on...I was buyin' Avocados, Bananas, Coconut Milk, Honey etc....but that was too much work.erplexed

Just give it to me I ain't tryna' do all that.


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair said:
			
		

> @Golden75
> 
> I was using AV Gel, one summer when I was phony-bunning to slick down my Hair.
> 
> The Juice Rinsing should be very interesting..........
> 
> Girl, very early on...I was buyin' Avocados, Bananas, Coconut Milk, Honey etc....but that was too much work.erplexed
> 
> Just give it to me I ain't tryna' do all that.



IDareT'sHair - me too and limes, molasses, and whatever else.  I just made a mess!  A big mess!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75 said:


> - me too and limes, *molasses*, and whatever else. I just made a mess! A big mess!


 
Golden75

Clawd...I forgot Molasses....and Yogurt.

Hmp.  What was I thinkin?


----------



## Ltown

IDareT'sHair said:


> Golden75
> 
> Have you tried Aloe Vera Juice Rinses?  I'm trying to figure out if I want to add this Step into my Regi?
> 
> Then I'd have:
> 
> Coffee
> Tea
> ACV
> Aloe Vera Juice
> 
> 
> 
> Imma think on it some more.



IDareT'sHair, i have been using avj since my breakage last year, first was just a rinse, then i use the gel mix with wgo its a soildfy hot mess to get out. Now i spritiz with juice/oil whrn i wet my hair.  Get the george juice it doesn't need refrig.  Well ladies off to get the family will chat tuesday.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ltown

Thanks for the Tip LT.  I'll get George's when I get it!

Enjoy Graduation and Friends & Family!


----------



## bajandoc86

Did cottage pie today....it's in the oven, having my lil apt smelling so GOOD! I am so hungry.

I have also done 2 loads of laundry, hung the clothes outside on the line. Finished washing and Dcing my hair. Now it's time to decide on a style.

Had to do without my AOGPB today. The bottle is done  I should be collecting the ones I bought this week....hopefully.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> Brownie518
> 
> What you using tomorrow Ms. B?



I'm trying to decide right now what to soak my head in. I put on some Jar of Joe yesterday and my hair is so soft. I think I'll just massage in some Shi Naturals Grow Potion and put CoCasta on the length.  I'll wash, tea rinse, then DC with my Smoothie. I'll finish up with HV pH Rinse. 



IDareT'sHair said:


> Mala's Ears musta' been burnin'......I got my AV Shipping Notice.:heated:
> 
> Ordered Placed = 05/16erplexed



IDareT'sHair

So did I... Same order date.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

Hey Lady B!

Yep.  Girl...Get Yo' Soak on.

I used a little of Stanky Lightweight Trigga.  I may have to relagate that bottle to Soaks, because of the smell.....


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

Here's what I think I'm waiting on:

Afroveda
It's Perfectly Natural 
Marie Dean
Hydroquench


----------



## divachyk

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Golden75
> 
> Have you tried Aloe Vera Juice Rinses?  I'm trying to figure out if I want to add this Step into my Regi?
> 
> Then I'd have:
> 
> Coffee
> Tea
> ACV
> Aloe Vera Juice
> 
> 
> 
> Imma think on it some more.



IDareT'sHair, I spoke to Nix08 about this and she loves it. Said her hair is soft and moisturized. She doesn't even have to put on her LIs but she opts to do so anyway. I tried it and while I didn't suffer any negative impacts from it, I didn't feel any positive benefits either but that's likely because avj is said to close the cuticle which low porosity heads don't need. I found that my ng was a bit bushier in the section I drenched with avj. You might try one section only just in case you don't like it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

divachyk

I haven't purchased any (yet).  Maybe it will be something I'll experiment with Fall/Winter.

Imma stay on the CATs.  Everything I need for that, I already have here.


----------



## divachyk

This is so random and OT but I can't get my mind off Eisani. I seriously hope all is well.


----------



## BrownBetty

Hey ladies!

Stopping in to say hi.  Nothing much going on with my hair.  I am 2 months post relaxer, trying to see if I can make it to 3 months.  
A friend of mine suggested safflower oil to prepoo with.  I will try it and report back.


----------



## SimJam

bajandoc86 whats cottage pie?

divachyk what happened to Eisani ?

and in the hair department, Ive been trying the curly girl method, and I like.... wore my hair out all of last week, but this week I'll be in a twist out.
The main thing Im loving is the moisture for days !!!!

at least with CG I can go back to my twice a week co-wash regimen.

I dont know why I drew for my AOHC today, now Im craving qhemet again ... I had basically crossed that line off mentally for playing wid my emotions


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

Afternoon Ladies!!

Just got in from church and all the after-church festivities.  I got a soul food plate for a fundraiser with Fried Whiting, Greens, and Mac n Cheese  I to' down half the  plate with ease it was so good.

My braid out is holding up.  I used Trigga on my scalp last night and it was still smelling good this morning.  I can get a very subtle hint of the original smell at times.erplexed

I didn't spritz yesterday but I plan to spritz my scalp and seal with Trigga before bed.  When my spritz gets down some I'll add in some AV Juice I have in the fridge.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> Brownie518
> 
> Here's what I think I'm waiting on:
> 
> Afroveda
> It's Perfectly Natural
> Marie Dean
> Hydroquench


IDareT'sHair

Afroveda
Hydroquench
Marie Dean
It's Perfectly Natural
Pomade Shop (due on Monday)
Liquid Gold Hair Oil


----------



## divachyk

SimJam said:


> @bajandoc86 whats cottage pie?
> 
> @divachyk what happened to Eisani ?
> 
> and in the hair department, Ive been trying the curly girl method, and I like.... wore my hair out all of last week, but this week I'll be in a twist out.
> The main thing Im loving is the moisture for days !!!!
> 
> at least with CG I can go back to my twice a week co-wash regimen.
> 
> I dont know why I drew for my AOHC today, now Im craving qhemet again ... I had basically crossed that line off mentally for playing wid my emotions



SimJam, I hope nothing. She hasn't signed on in a while.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Hi Lovelies!

Yeah...I've been wondering what happened to @Eisani myself...erplexed..

@Brownie518

Girl, we need to be ashamed......

Especially You!...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Vonnieluvs08

I could use 1 of them Soul Food Plates right about Nah!


----------



## bajandoc86

SimJam it is like shepherd's pie except I used beef and not lamb.

Side note: It tasted damn good.  LOL


----------



## SimJam

bajandoc86 said:


> SimJam it is like shepherd's pie except I used beef and not lamb.
> 
> Side note: It tasted damn good.  LOL



Oooooh I always make sheperds pie with beef lololol


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I just spritzed with Claudie's Tea and tried a tiny bit of the Shi-Naturals Black Tea Spritz.

I had to transfer the Claudie into a Spray bottle (it was in a Flip Top).


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

Just woke up from a great afternoon nap!!  Well the thunder woke me up its been a crazy weather day.  Def needed that nap tho.  May have flatten out my hair in the process but  I kinda wanna redo it just cuz.

I think I may have ruined like 2oz of my Trigga.  I transferred it to another bottle with an applicator tip and there was something at the bottom of the container I didn't see.  I don't know what it is but I hate to throw out good product and money.


----------



## chebaby

chello ladies
i am dry deep conditioning with curl rehab and trigga on my scalp. i instantly love the texture of this oil.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

Lawd.....Geezus Look who done Showed Up

Where You Been?....


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

Yeah, that's that Trigga' Regular Formula.

Lemme know if you wanna try some of the Lightweight...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Vonnieluvs08

Was it JBCO Vonnie?  Sometimes that leaves a Residue at the bottom of the bottle.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Lawd.....Geezus Look who done Showed Up
> 
> Where You Been?....


lol hey T
its been a loooonnnnnnggggg weekend
i forgot all about the no buy and got a curls whipped cream didnt last long at all lol but im back on it now


IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Yeah, that's that Trigga' Regular Formula.
> 
> Lemme know if you wanna try some of the Lightweight...


so far i am loving the texture. i was very surprised at how thick it is

thanx, ill let you know which one you like better?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@chebaby

Lawd Girl. 

I over here Strugglin' to NOT hit PayNah and you done bought something.

3 Days!

I mean they both have Good Stuff in them.

And I figure since you are shampooing/cleansing it out, you might want to do a Pre-Poo with some of the Featherweight.


----------



## bajandoc86

SimJam Technically speaking cottage = beef, shepherd's is lamb. Learned that from Gordon Ramsey. LOL! However even at home we call it shepherd's pie too even tho we always use beef.

Hair is all done, pinned up and tied down. Trying to see if I can go 2 weeks with this updo.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Lawd Girl.
> 
> I over here Strugglin' to NOT hit PayNah and you done bought something.
> 
> 3 Days!
> 
> I mean they both have Good Stuff in them.
> 
> And I figure since you are shampooing/cleansing it out, you might want to do a Pre-Poo with some of the Featherweight.


girl i found this new bss and only went in so my friend could buy a ponytail and saw all these natural products and it took everything in me not to go crazy. AND i found the dudley drc, yes i did. the last bottle and i almost got it but i chickened out at the price but when im prepared i will stalk that store for a bottle.

i think imma only use this oil as a pre poo ill focus on oiling my scalp daily with tea and jar of joe.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> girl i found this new bss and only went in so my friend could buy a ponytail and saw all these natural products and it took everything in me not to go crazy. AND i found the dudley drc, yes i did. the last bottle and i almost got it but i chickened out at the price but when im prepared i will stalk that store for a bottle.
> 
> *i think imma only use this oil as a pre poo* ill focus on oiling my scalp daily with tea and jar of joe.


 
I'll send you some of the Featherweight (so you can help me get rid of it)

*cough*  Since you are Pre-Pooin' with it anyway.

_*runs to find an empty bottle*_


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> I'll send you some of the Featherweight (so you can help me get rid of it)
> 
> *cough*  Since you are Pre-Pooin' with it anyway.
> 
> _*runs to find an empty bottle*_


:blowkiss:thanx T 
yea ill help you get rid of it


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> :blowkiss:thanx T
> *yea ill help you get rid of it*


 
chebaby

Girl....You're a True Friend. 

I'll pop it in the mail soon.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Girl....You're a True Friend.
> 
> I'll pop it in the mail soon.


lol and youre the best
thanx, no rush.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *lol and youre the best*
> *thanx, no rush.*


 
@chebaby

Girl....You know how PJ's do.

Hope I get some packages next week.

Some stuff should be coming my way.........


----------



## SimJam

bajandoc86 said:


> SimJam Technically speaking cottage = beef, shepherd's is lamb. Learned that from Gordon Ramsey. LOL! However even at home we call it shepherd's pie too even tho we always use beef.
> 
> Hair is all done, pinned up and tied down. Trying to see if I can go 2 weeks with this updo.



Oh I didnt know that ... at least u let me down easy and didnt tell me Im rubbish 

HOLD ON A MINUTE !!!! YOU DID THAT UPDO U HAD IN UR SIGGY ?!?!?


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Girl....You know how PJ's do.
> 
> Hope I get some packages next week.
> 
> Some stuff should be coming my way.........


you have MD coming soon right?
i cant wait to get/try mine when it comes.

im about to go rinse this conditioner and twist my hair. imma detangle with the rehab and some curls coconut dream if i need more slip. cleanse with darcys cleansing conditioner and then re condition with kbn coco aloe deep conditioner.
i will twist with kbb sa and cream.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@chebaby

Yeah:

Olive Wheat Berry DC'er (was suppose to get this on a Swap, but had to end up buying it)
Seaweed & Rice DC'er
Mango & Papaya DC'er

ETA: empressri did a good M Dean Review.


----------



## bajandoc86

SimJam 

Yep! That was one I did 2 weeks ago.


----------



## SimJam

Chile u gots skillz !!!


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

IDareT'sHair

I don't think its from JBCO.  I don't remember what I had in the bottle before this.  It looks white and I wonder if its baking soda.  I hate to throw it away.

chebaby

That Trigga is on point. How is it as a pre-poo?  I'm regretting not ordering more.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

bajandoc86

When can I make my appointment?  That is a fly style.  Love it!


----------



## natura87

I need some protein so I'm gonna grab some of my Curl Junkie . I think the Deep Fix is protein. I am going to DC with that in twists then follow it up with something moisturizing.

Spoke with the stylist at the local natural hair salon. She doesnt do yarn braids so i'm gonna have to do them myself.


----------



## natura87

bajandoc86 said:


> SimJam
> 
> Yep! That was one I did 2 weeks ago.



Oh my word. I want this style in my hurr. I am jealous. Seriously.


----------



## bajandoc86

SimJam, vonnileluvs08 natura87 Thanks guys! My mom asked me since when I could comb my hair....far less plait it in a style.


----------



## Brownie518

Hey, ladies. 

IDareT'sHair - I'm laughing at you 'sharing' that stanky Featherweight!! I am now regretting not getting a 16oz Featherweight during this recent sale. I love that one for my soaks/prepoos. With the ceramide oils, it really does my hair right. The regular thick joint I'll keep massaging in. 

I finished up:

MD Olive Wheat Berry DC
Nourish Oil (2 backups)
2oz Jar of Joe (2 4oz backups)


I need to email HTN. I recently had 3 bottles get cracks in them. Oil, Protein DC, and the SLS Free Cleanser.


----------



## chebaby

Vonnieluvs08 said:


> @IDareT'sHair
> 
> I don't think its from JBCO.  I don't remember what I had in the bottle before this.  It looks white and I wonder if its baking soda.  I hate to throw it away.
> 
> @chebaby
> 
> That Trigga is on point. How is it as a pre-poo?  I'm regretting not ordering more.


@Vonnieluvs08, girl i love it. the texture is so thick but the way it spreads is much better than jbco to me. i put it on my scalp for about an hour or two before i cleansed with darcys cleansing conditioner and when i was finished i could still feel it on my scalp

i think i like darcys cleansing conditioner but its not as cleansing as cj daily fix or deva no poo. it just feels like a conditioner.
now this KBN cocoaloe, so far im loving it. but again, i wont repurchase anytime soon if at all.its very moisturizing though.

my twists came out nice. i pined it up and i wont take it down to moisturize my scalp until Wednesday. my twists feel sooooo soft and they look juicy. this is the first time in a very long time that i actually like my twists. if it still looks good by sunday and my scalp doesnt itch i may leave it in for two weeks.
the good thing is that my hair is so low density that it only took maybe 30-40 minutes to twist my whole head.


----------



## Ltown

Hey ladies! Graduations was a success! i'm tired.

@babjandoc86, beautiful hair!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> Hey, ladies.
> 
> *- I'm laughing at you 'sharing' that stanky Featherweight!! *


 
@Brownie518 Sssshhhhh! Ms. B *cough* Don't be tellin' her @chebaby that!..... 

Thanks Che for helpin' a Sista Out......

Wonder why HTN's bottles are Cracking?

I have too much of that for it to start ackin' crazy


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518 Sssshhhhh! Ms. B *cough* Don't be tellin' her @chebaby that!.....
> 
> Thanks Che for helpin' a Sista Out......
> 
> Wonder why HTN's bottles are Cracking?
> 
> I have too much of that for it to start ackin' crazy


 brownie done told it all

the bottles cracking?erplexed whats up with that?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

You get any packages today?  I was hoping I'd get something, but *le sigh* the box was bare.

Ltown

Glad Graduation was a Success.  I hope DD had a wonderful time.

_*hope you didn't have to tear up no vodka*_


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> brownie done told it all
> 
> the bottles cracking?erplexed whats up with that?


 
chebaby

Hmp.  Didn't she????? Brownie518  Ain't nobody tell her to tell alladat

I know  I shole hope don't none of these 50-11 HTN bottles start bustin'.


----------



## chebaby

bajandoc86, im loving those twists, i may copy that the next time i twist

i was looking in my stash and i have so many good stuff to twist with. this summer my hair gonna be feeling right


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Hmp. Didn't she????? @Brownie518 Ain't nobody tell her to tell alladat
> 
> I know I shole hope don't none of these 50-11 HTN bottles start bustin'.


 thanx brownie

i think i only have one htn conditioner so i hope that bottle is good. ill check it tonight.
yea you should go check your bottles soon


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Yes!  bajandoc86 know how to do her thang on that Head!  Very Pretty.

Where the debil is beautyaddict1913 She gone miss the Claudie Sale!


----------



## natura87

I got my package already. it all looks and smells so goooood.  Nou Nou's shipping is fast too. I ordered before lunch on Friday and got it today and I am a few states away.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

I got my Shipping Notice from Marie Dean today.  I notice she is using USPS nah (instead of Fed-Ex)

I got an e-mail from HQS saying I should be getting a Shipping Notice today.

I guess Afroveda and It's Perfectly Natural should be here soon.

And I think that's all I got comin'......Lawd July 4 is a long way off....


----------



## natura87

chebaby said:


> @Vonnieluvs08, girl i love it. the texture is so thick but the way it spreads is much better than jbco to me. i put it on my scalp for about an hour or two before i cleansed with darcys cleansing conditioner and when i was finished i could still feel it on my scalp
> 
> i think i like darcys cleansing conditioner but its not as cleansing as cj daily fix or deva no poo. it just feels like a conditioner.
> now this KBN cocoaloe, so far im loving it. but again, i wont repurchase anytime soon if at all.its very moisturizing though.
> 
> my twists came out nice. i pined it up and i wont take it down to moisturize my scalp until Wednesday. my twists feel sooooo soft and they look juicy. this is the first time in a very long time that i actually like my twists. if it still looks good by sunday and my scalp doesnt itch i may leave it in for two weeks.
> *the good thing is that my hair is so low density that it only took maybe 30-40 minutes to twist my whole head*.




There are ties where I wish my hair was low density. My hair is (mostly)coarse and very dense so it takes me much longer.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Hairveda's Full Size Red Tea Butter should be ready 06/08.

I got a response from BJ regarding this wonderful Hair Tea/Hair Butter.

Shay72 Brownie518 Ltown Vonnieluvs08 mkd Golden75 beautyaddict1913 divachyk (errrbody else).

Don't know how many HV Luvas are in this Thread?


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> I got my Shipping Notice from Marie Dean today. I notice she is using USPS nah (instead of Fed-Ex)
> 
> I got an e-mail from HQS saying I should be getting a Shipping Notice today.
> 
> *I guess Afroveda* and It's Perfectly Natural *should be here soon*.
> 
> And I think that's all I got comin'......Lawd July 4 is a long way off....


 at the bolded 

im glad you got stuff coming. itll keep you on this no buy longer.


----------



## chebaby

natura87 said:


> There are ties where I wish my hair was low density. My hair is (mostly)coarse and very dense so it takes me much longer.


 girl be careful what you wish for
back in the day my hair was super thick and i remember wishing i had thinner hair and i got my wisherplexed i wish my hair was thick like it used to be.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> at the bolded
> 
> im glad you got stuff coming.* itll keep you on this no buy longer.*


 

@chebaby

Clawd...Che (_you already know_) Like that Lady says at your Job...

I'm fittna' break it Friday for that HV Red Tea Butter.....

Girl, I got my Shipping Notice from Mala, but I don't think it's left there yet.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Clawd...Che (_you already know_) Like that Lady says at your Job...
> 
> I'm fittna' break it Friday for that HV Red Tea Butter.....
> 
> *Girl, I got my Shipping Notice from Mala, but I don't think it's left there yet.*


 i might break it for that butter too. im interested in it that and i could use some more whipped gelly.

your package still sitting on the dining room table.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *your package still sitting on the dining room table.*


 
chebaby

Hmp. You mean still sittin' in that Tub of "Base".....

I think you'd like that Red Tea Creme.  It's a Wet/Pudding like Consistency.

I want 2x Jars.  *tis all*  I'm pretty stocked on Hairveda.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Hmp. You mean still sittin' in that Tub of "Base".....
> 
> I think you'd like that Red Tea Creme. It's a Wet/Pudding like Consistency.
> 
> I want 2x Jars. *tis all* I'm pretty stocked on Hairveda.


  how could i forget about the base.

yea imma get a jar or two especially since i plan on staying in twists now.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *how could i forget about the base.*
> 
> *yea imma get a jar or two especially since i plan on staying in twists now.*


 
chebaby

.....  Yeah Girl, how could you forget that? "Base-Gate"

Yeah, I might as well get 2 jars to make it worth Shipping.  I'm well-stocked on everything else.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> ..... Yeah Girl, how could you forget that? "Base-Gate"
> 
> Yeah, I might as well get 2 jars *to make it worth Shipping*. I'm well-stocked on everything else.


 base gateit was epic.

you mean worth the wait


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *you mean worth the wait*


 
Gurl....You know you Wrong!


----------



## bronzebomb

chebaby said:


> i might break it for that butter too. im interested in it that and i could use some more whipped gelly.
> 
> *your package still sitting on the dining room table.*


 

 this right here!!!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

IDareT'sHair said:


> *I got my Shipping Notice from Marie Dean today. I notice she is using USPS nah (instead of Fed-Ex)*


 
This is wrong.  She is Still using Fed-Ex.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

Hey Ladies!

At work counting down the days to my mini-vacay next week. A few days at the beach away from the drama of home/work is what I need right now.

My braid out is still holding up. I got caught in the rain today and thought it would frizz up but it didn't. I still wanna play in my hair and my new products. Gotta get thru quite a few products first.

Depending on how i feel I may start my hair when i get home.  I really wanna try bantu knots but my hair takes so long to dry since i have to do it wet. Maybe some other time.

Need to check for my HQS notice.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Hey ladies. That situation in the other thread is unfortunate. To me the buyer could have handled that better. Either ship it back and get a refund or ask for a small discount if the damage was simply cosmetic.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> *Hmp. You mean still sittin' in that Tub of "Base*".....
> 
> I think you'd like that Red Tea Creme.  It's a Wet/Pudding like Consistency.
> 
> I want 2x Jars.  *tis all*  I'm pretty stocked on Hairveda.



IDareT'sHair

Yo, this had me rollin!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Brownie518

Hey, ya'll. I'm back at work and already set to cuss folks. 

I'm getting that full size Red Tea creme. That's a nice moisturizer!! 

My IPN and Liquid Gold shipped. My Pomade Shop came today.


----------



## Golden75

curlyhersheygirl said:
			
		

> Hey ladies. That situation in the other thread is unfortunate. To me the buyer could have handled that better. Either ship it back and get a refund or ask for a small discount if the damage was simply cosmetic.



curlyhersheygirl - yeah, those 2 threads are .  I mean if it worked, I wouldn't give a rats arse bout the damage.


----------



## natura87

I want to take my twists out so I can play in my hair. They have been in a week and this is where I start to get antsy.  Then you've got manter26 and her insane mini braids.


----------



## destine2grow

Hey ladies! 

I have been here lurking. I really need to do my hair. Hopefully I will get to it tomorrow.

Oh, home girl in that thread is a mess. I hate when ppl get on the net acting all stupid!

Knowing good damn well if they were face to face wouldn't say half the ish thats coming out their mouth.

She too old for that childish mess.

Anyway, let me go ahead and pit this order in through AV.

Goodnight ladies!


----------



## divachyk

Blazing through that BM Juicy spritz. I been trying the LOC method with varying degrees of success. I will keep trying various products until I find the right combo. Thx for recommending Golden75. 

I used my split ender last night and my hair feels much better today. Felt good not seeing tiny little broken pieces when handling my hair.

Ltown congrats to dd.

Good night all


----------



## divachyk

Btw before I retire for the night, I asked the pomade shop when the next sale will be and it is 4th of july.

Brownie518 and ladies do you use the jar of joe as a moisturizer or a sealer since it is not water based?


----------



## bronzebomb

divachyk said:
			
		

> Blazing through that BM Juicy spritz. I been trying the LOC method with varying degrees of success. I will keep trying various products until I find the right combo. Thx for recommending Golden75.
> 
> I used my split ender last night and my hair feels much better today. Felt good not seeing tiny little broken pieces when handling my hair.
> 
> Ltown congrats to dd.
> 
> Good night all



This is going to be a staple!  I like the Juicy!


----------



## divachyk

bronzebomb said:


> This is going to be a staple! I like the Juicy!


@bronzebomb, do you dilute yours? Are you drenching your hair or lightly misting? I didn't dilute mine and I have used it both ways where I drench the hair or simply use it as a ng hydrator. It feels nice on the scalp -- very refreshing.


----------



## Golden75

divachyk said:


> @bronzebomb, do you dilute yours? Are you drenching your hair or lightly misting? I didn't dilute mine and I have used it both ways where I drench the hair or simply use it as a ng hydrator. It feels nice on the scalp -- very refreshing.


 

divachyk -  Gonna make me break my N/B


----------



## divachyk

@Golden75, chile naw, don't pay me no attention so you can stay on your N/B. I'm not big on spritzes as I don't think they mositurize my hair all that great as a stand alone product but I sure do love how it cools down my scalp. For that alone, I will keep a spritzer on hand for a daily scalp refresher. I find the Juicy is doing is thing with the LOC method. Used it last night with castor oil and like how my hair and ng felt by morning.


----------



## divachyk

Ladies, my subscription expires 7 Jun. I was about to renew today and something told me to check the Q&A section. There it states auto renew no longer works and you're not to renew the subscription early or you'll over pay your account. So, for those that renewed recently, when should I re-up -- 7 Jun or 8 Jun? I'm all sorts of confused. Why can't I just renew now and be done with it.


----------



## Golden75

@divachyk - I'm loving AVG on my scalp and hair, and sealing it all up with an oil hybrid (JBCO, Argan, KBB Heavenly Jojoba, Vit E).  Just the AVG gives a cooling sensation.

I love anything that gives that cool feeling. At some point, in my life I will get that juicy spritz!


----------



## Ltown

Hi ladies, the graduation and family visit went on without any hiccups or drama.  I kept my feelings bottle up and IDareT'sHair i did drink my volka only a little to keep me grounded.  

divachyk, i don't understand why you can't renew early i bet if you hit paypal they'll take your money.  I'm sure someone renew early and regret and complained, i always renew early.  

On hair products used up aphogee 2min, will rebuy, use up hv vatika.  I will try to get some red tea butter, but with hv you snooze you lose and with all the blogs, forums out here you got to stay up to get it and i'm not.


----------



## Golden75

divachyk said:


> Ladies, my subscription expires 7 Jun. I was about to renew today and something told me to check the Q&A section. There it states auto renew no longer works and you're not to renew the subscription early or you'll over pay your account. So, for those that renewed recently, when should I re-up -- 7 Jun or 8 Jun? I'm all sorts of confused. Why can't I just renew now and be done with it.


 
divachyk - I'd renew when I can no longer log in .  After my first subscription, I wasn't locked out until 2 months later .  This last time was a mess, I was locked out promptly, and couldn't get in for 2-3 weeks! 

Quite a few members had this problem, so I guess the auto-renew stopped working, hence why they discontinued.


----------



## divachyk

Ltown, I phrased it wrong. I can renew early but I'll be overpaying. I assume the new subscription becomes effective immediately vs. effective the date the previous subscription was set to expire.

Golden75, thanks G!


----------



## bronzebomb

divachyk said:


> @bronzebomb, do you dilute yours? Are you drenching your hair or lightly misting? I didn't dilute mine and I have used it both ways where I drench the hair or simply use it as a ng hydrator. It feels nice on the scalp -- very refreshing.


 
i don't dilute.  I like spritzes.  I use them for my braids/twists.  I'm not sure if they work, but my hair never feels dry.  I'm a 4B natural.



Golden75 said:


> @divachyk -  Gonna make me break my N/B


 
I broke my No-Buy today.  I purchased the Carol's Daughter Monoi Hair mask.  It was less than $25 with free shipping (member pricing).

I'm no longer on an official "no-buy" they simply do not work for me.  But, I will say that I have significantly LIMITED my purchases this year.

I have a few lines that I really enjoy the products and customer service.

Oyin - Local
Carol's Daughter - I get my stuff in 2 days!


I don't think I purchased anything from komaza this year.  I may consider the Stinky Stuff and the Moja line.

I think Afroveda fell off the list.  Long ship times, high shipping costs and she changed the formula of the Curl Define.  

I can't wait until miss Jessies launch her new stuff.

Qhemet makes my hair too soft for styling.

other products...just work.  Nothing really doesn't work in my hair.


----------



## Ltown

I seen that drama thread on bad sell it really sad people can't get along.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Golden75 said:
			
		

> curlyhersheygirl - yeah, those 2 threads are .  I mean if it worked, I wouldn't give a rats arse bout the damage.



Golden75 Exactly

divachyk You have to wait until the date to renew.

Ltown I'm glad everything went well with DD's graduation


----------



## SimJam

Hay ladies just thought id give you an update on my curly girl experience so far

Pros:



moisture for days
less manipulation of hair (do a wash and shingle on sunday and wear for the week, or co-wash and chunky twist for a twistout 2 times per week)
I get to use up products 
Im really beginning to enjoy my hair - try new styles
markedly less SSKs and knotty ends
less hair lost during detangling (finger combing)



Cons:
havnt found any yet

Im kicking myself for not trying this earlier. I didnt really think much of it beacuse I thought that the CG method was only for ladies with curly hair  

was only after watching some YTube vids and reading up on the method that I realized that its in effect a system of infusing and retaining moisture in the hair - the result just happens to be tamed curls/less frizzy hair, also realized that it wasnt a CG requirement to always have ones hair in a wash and go


----------



## chebaby

chello ladies
my twists are still soft and shiny so im happy about that.
i was all set to stay in twists all summer(all year really) but then i saw that mini braid thread and now i want to do mini braids lol. i cant seem to make up my mind. i used to do braids when i first went natural but my hair was much shorter then. i can only imagine how long it would take to take them thangs out. but they would stay in for a month at a time so maybe i should try.
or maybe ill just stick to these twists since they take 30-40 minutes to put in.

i plan on sticking with kbb until its gone and then maybe bee mine. or maybe ill finally use HH avocado clouds.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ltown said:


> I kept my feelings bottle up and *i did drink my volka only a little to keep me grounded.*


 


Ltown said:


> *I seen that drama thread on bad sell it really sad people can't get along.*


 
Ltown  Gurl....Step Away From the VODKA 

Glad you all had a wonderful Graduation time.

divachyk

I re-newed early (before expiration date) and something happened and they ended up refunding me some money etc....it was crazy getting it straightened out. 

Packages mailed for: SimJam curlyhersheygirl chebaby so be on the look-out.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Hey Ladies!

Nothing new here. Need to look for my Sprout. I don't know where I put it last night. 

Didn't get anything today, although I did get Shipping Notice from Hydroquench.

Lawd...Get "Tagged" in a Thread and......get caught up in somebody else's drama. 

I got enough of my own drama with Swap-Gate.......


----------



## chebaby

thanx T. fittin ta get this here hair on track with the help of funkay lightweight trigga


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> Hey Ladies!
> 
> Nothing new here. Need to look for my Sprout. I don't know where I put it last night.
> 
> Didn't get anything today, although I did get Shipping Notice from Hydroquench.
> 
> *Lawd...Get "Tagged" in a Thread and......get caught up in somebody else's drama. *
> 
> *I got enough of my own drama with Swap-Gate*.......


 i saw this this morning and was like lol.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> thanx T. fittin ta get this here hair on track with the help of *funkay lightweight trigga*


 
chebaby

And it is FUNK-AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA

Lawd it stank!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *i saw this this morning and was like lol.*


 
Gurl..............GRRRRR


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> And it is FUNK-AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA
> 
> Lawd it stank!


long as i dont pass out ill be fine



IDareT'sHair said:


> Gurl..............GRRRRR


 
i was like look what they done dragged T into i was yelling at the screen like it was a scarry movie. i was like ruuuuuunnnnnn T runnnnnnnn


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

I mean, I could see why I was Tagged, because I do "Sell" things (from time to time) and honestly, I actually thought it was a Made Up Situation.

I went to check on my Vitamin Listing and just stumbled across that Thread  and then realized it was "for real/for real" SMH

Lawd............


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *i was like ruuuuuunnnnnn T runnnnnnnn*


 
chebaby

Girl............erplexed


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> I mean, I could see why I was Tagged, because I do "Sell" things (from time to time) and honestly, I actually thought it was a Made Up Situation.
> 
> I went to check on my Vitamin Listing and just stumbled across that Thread and then realized it was "for real/for real" SMH
> 
> Lawd............


 i was reading that thread like what is REALLY going on. but then i couldnt find the thread in the exchange forum so i was like let me get on outta here lol.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

Hey Ladies.

Last day of this braid out. I'm actually more tired of it vs it looking bad. I spritz my hair with the tea mix and the sealed with Trigga. My coworkers are going crazy trying to figure out what smells sweet...lol! I really lurve the smell of it!!

So I made a discovery last night in trying to 'strain' my Trigga. What I thought was residue from the bottle is actually the Trigga. When I looked in the bottle I could see that the Trigga actually separates and is residue looking.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

Okay, speaking of products, I think Imma knock out some of these 8 ouncers cowashes.  I still have some hanging around.

I still got:

those 2 Curl Junkie (in the Blue bottles) Moisture something *discontinued*
1 Jasmine Shea 
2 DB Pumpkin 
1 CD BV Bottle
1 ASIAN Cowash 
2 BFH Cleansers
1 DB Cleanser

I should be able to use these up this summer.  And still get to some Hairveda's which are really my Summer Cowash Conditioners.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Vonnieluvs08

Really Vonnie?  

WOW! I don't think mine had/has a Residue?  But it is un-scented, so maybe that's why?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> i was reading that thread like what is REALLY going on. but then i couldnt find the thread in the exchange forum so* i was like let me get on outta here lol*.


 
chebaby

And Trust Me Ms. Lady, Chile....You did the Right Thang.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Okay, speaking of products, I think Imma knock out some of these 8 ouncers cowashes. I still have some hanging around.
> 
> I still got:
> 
> those 2 Curl Junkie (in the Blue bottles) Moisture something *discontinued*
> 1 Jasmine Shea
> 2 DB Pumpkin
> 1 CD BV Bottle
> 1 ASIAN Cowash
> 2 BFH Cleansers
> 1 DB Cleanser
> 
> I should be able to use these up this summer. And still get to some Hairveda's which are really my Summer Cowash Conditioners.


you got some good things on that use up list

i have a half bottle of that discontinued cj conditioner and i dont think i like it. im only gonna use it up cause its almost gone anyway but its one of her worst conditioners

i need to get some more smoothing lotion and rehab but ill wait until im dang near out so maybe next month ill get it.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> And Trust Me Ms. Lady, Chile....You did the Right Thang.


 girl it was getting ugly
as soon as i saw "im the buyer....." i was like let me go


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> girl it was getting ugly
> as soon as i saw "im the buyer....." i was like let me go


 
chebaby

Gurl....that durn thang had my nerves so bad last night....I had to break my N/B _*cough cough*_

So I got:

1 Hairitage Hydrations Sprout
1 Jar of Joe
1 Peach Pomade
1 8 ounce It's Perfectly Natural Tea-Pomade

Yeah, I said:  Lemme get up and outta this piece. 

Like I said, I got my own Drama (_Swap-Gate)_

I hope I like that CJ.  Maybe I'll cowash with that Friday.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair Thanks T


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> @IDareT'sHair Thanks T


 
curlyhersheygirl

No worries Ms. Curly.

I need to go look through my stash, so I can start knocking out some of those 8 ounce bottles.

Are you close to using up anything?


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:
			
		

> curlyhersheygirl
> 
> No worries Ms. Curly.
> 
> I need to go look through my stash, so I can start knocking out some of those 8 ounce bottles.
> 
> Are you close to using up anything?



I'm close to using up the following

DB's LI (16oz)
Claudie's braid spray
MD's coffee DC
Enso serum
Shea moisture coconut shampoo
Oyins berry pomade (4oz)
CJ deep fix

These should be gone within 2 weeks.
Today I used up CJ's daily fix


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> I'm close to using up the following
> 
> *DB's LI (16oz)*
> *Claudie's braid spray*
> *MD's coffee DC*
> *Enso serum*
> *Shea moisture coconut shampoo*
> *Oyins berry pomade (4oz)*
> *CJ deep fix*
> 
> These should be gone within 2 weeks.
> *Today I used up CJ's daily fix*


 
@curlyhersheygirl

That's really Great Ms. Curly. That's a Bunch of Stuff.

This Summer, my plan is to knock out some stuff.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl

I guess I'm really close to using up:

1 Claudie Leave-In
1 DB Deep Conditioner
1 8 ounce CD BV DC'er
1 2 ounce Jar of Hairitage Sprout
1 8 ounce Jar of BBB Healthy Hair Butter
1 HV Amala Rinse
1 IPN Tea-Lightful Pomade
1 Saravun Broccoli Creme
1 MD Green Hemp *will use up Friday*

These all will probably be gone by the End of June.  These are open and being used.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:
			
		

> @curlyhersheygirl
> 
> I guess I'm really close to using up:
> 
> 1 Claudie Leave-In
> 1 DB Deep Conditioner
> 1 8 ounce CD BV DC'er
> 1 2 ounce Jar of Hairitage Sprout
> 1 8 ounce Jar of BBB Healthy Hair Butter
> 1 HV Amala Rinse
> 1 IPN Tea-Lightful Pomade
> 1 Saravun Broccoli Creme
> 1 MD Green Hemp *will use up Friday*
> 
> These all will probably be gone by the End of June.  These are open and being used.



IDareT'sHair That's an awesome list.
I'm trying to use up everything that I have open right now by the end of June.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> @IDareT'sHair That's an awesome list.
> *I'm trying to use up everything that I have open right now by the end of June.*


 
@curlyhersheygirl

This is everything I have open. Except for the Teas (and stuff like that).

I brought my Enso Blue Malva and Enso Honey Hibiscus Lotions in tonight. _*sobs*_ I guess I will use those this summer.

Oh Curly, Girl....Guess what I found SMH? 

A 16 ounce Okra WINFREY


@Brownie518

I checked my HTN bottles last night. Everything seems to be fine. I need to get to those.


----------



## Brownie518

Hi, ladies!!

IDareT'sHair curlyhersheygirl - Great lists!!!

I'm going to start looking through my stash every other week to keep a handle on things and stay on top of my Use Up list. I think this week I might finish up a KBB Luscious Locks, Njoi Green Tea Creme, and maybe a jar of SD Pre


My 16oz BV Smoothies came today.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

Hey Ms. B!

Girl, that AV ain't went no where.  I keep getting an error message with that durn Tracking # SMH.

Have you checked yours? 

chebaby Talmbout sitting on Mala's dining room table......

Hmp. Sittin' in that Tub of Base.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Gurl....that durn thang had my nerves so bad last night....I had to break my N/B _*cough cough*_
> 
> So I got:
> 
> 1 Hairitage Hydrations Sprout
> 1 Jar of Joe
> 1 Peach Pomade
> 1 8 ounce It's Perfectly Natural Tea-Pomade
> 
> Yeah, I said: Lemme get up and outta this piece.
> 
> Like I said, I got my own Drama (_Swap-Gate)_
> 
> I hope I like that CJ. Maybe I'll cowash with that Friday.


 oh thats why you broke your no buy yea it was a mess.
and swap gate is a mess too

you got some good stuff. i hope you like that cj too. it has OK slip but i feel like something is missing from it. it reminds me of the A&O conditioner. like its OK but not her best. i personally think the smoothing conditioner is her best conditioner(besides rehab of course).


----------



## chebaby

hey @Brownie518 
girl i was just thinking that i need another jar of that PRE. it does last a long time for it to be a 2oz but i would still like an 8oz
imma use it for my twists when im out of kbb cream.

im about to go look at this black tea spritz from this youtuber. i think her site is ilovemyfro or something like that.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *oh thats why you broke your no buy yea it was a mess.*
> *and swap gate is a mess too*
> 
> you got some good stuff. i hope you like that cj too. *it has OK slip but i feel like something is missing from it. it reminds me of the A&O conditioner. like its OK but not her best.* i personally think the smoothing conditioner is her best conditioner(besides rehab of course).


 
@chebaby

Yeah...that's why I broke it..... 

That other thang is a Hotmess too.....

It doesn't smell good at all.erplexed I pulled both bottles of that. 

Imma get on those. Curl Theory Moisturizing Conditioner is the name.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:
			
		

> @curlyhersheygirl
> 
> This is everything I have open. Except for the Teas (and stuff like that).
> 
> I brought my Enso Blue Malva and Enso Honey Hibiscus Lotions in tonight. *sobs* I guess I will use those this summer.
> 
> Oh Curly, Girl....Guess what I found SMH?
> 
> A 16 ounce Okra WINFREY
> 
> @Brownie518
> 
> I checked my HTN bottles last night. Everything seems to be fine. I need to get to those.



IDareT'sHair That's awesome.That's why it pays to shop the stash


----------



## Shay72

chebaby
My eye has been on her products for a minute. Also her avocado conditioner.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> That's awesome.That's why it pays to shop the stash


 

curlyhersheygirl 

Lawd Curly. 

I thought that it was a Bottle of Avocado and I looked at it good...and it was OKRA WINFREY


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *im about to go look at this black tea spritz from this youtuber. i think her site is ilovemyfro or something like that.*


 
@chebaby @Shay72

If you and Shay try this, lemme know. 

I'm not familiar with her (or her products) but always interested in a Good Tea Spritz.

Don't forget about that Kyra Creme to twist with.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Yeah...that's why I broke it.....
> 
> That other thang is a Hotmess too.....
> 
> It doesn't smell good at all.erplexed I pulled both bottles of that.
> 
> Imma get on those. *Curl Theory Moisturizing Conditioner* is the name.


 oh i think thats the one i had last time and i liked it. i think the one i have this time is curl assurance daily conditioner or something like that. ill check later to make sure.


----------



## chebaby

Shay72 said:


> @chebaby
> My eye has been on her products for a minute. Also her avocado conditioner.


 yea i really like her videos so ive been eyeing her products too. only reason i dont want the conditioner right now is because in the warmer months i stick to moisture and no protein.
but i may get her butter and her tea mist.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> Hey Ms. B!
> 
> Girl, that AV ain't went no where.  I keep getting an error message with that durn Tracking # SMH.
> 
> Have you checked yours?
> 
> @chebaby *Talmbout sitting on Mala's dining room table*......
> 
> Hmp. Sittin' in that Tub of Base.



IDareT'sHair 

I am done with that AV. No info with my tracking, either. erplexed



chebaby said:


> hey @Brownie518
> girl i was just thinking that i need another jar of that PRE. it does last a long time for it to be a 2oz but i would still like an 8oz
> imma use it for my twists when im out of kbb cream.
> 
> im about to go look at this black tea spritz from this youtuber. i think her site is ilovemyfro or something like that.



chebaby -  Hey!!!
I love me some Pre.  Yeah, at least make a 4 or 6 ouncer. Somethin. I need to find out when that Destination Hydration is coming back.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *oh i think thats the one i had last time and i liked it.*


 
chebaby

Curl Theory Moisturizing Conditioner (Dark Blue Bottle).  I thought this was the one that was discontinued?


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby @Shay72
> 
> If you and Shay try this, lemme know.
> 
> I'm not familiar with her (or her products) but always interested in a Good Tea Spritz.
> 
> Don't forget about that Kyra Creme to twist with.


 ill let you know

that kyra is on my list to use this summer the mango cream and the coconut curl cream you gave me a sample of.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Curl Theory Moisturizing Conditioner (Dark Blue Bottle). I thought this was the one that was discontinued?


 yea they were both in dark blue bottles and were discontinued


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

That Saravun Broccoli Creme is the business.


----------



## JJamiah

What ya'll up in hurr doing? LOL Hey everybody!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *yea they were both in dark blue bottles and were discontinued*


 
chebaby

So......You're saying you liked the Curl Theory?....

I think we had this conversation before.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

JJamiah

Conversating... *i hate that phrase*

Girl...You know how we roll up in this piece!

Why?  What You Durrrin'?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> ill let you know
> 
> that kyra is on my list to use this summer the mango cream and* the coconut curl cream you gave me a sample of.*


 
chebaby

Girl...I ain't got no Coconut Curl Creme!  *Put the Vodka down*


----------



## JJamiah

IDareT'sHair said:


> JJamiah
> 
> Conversating... *i hate that phrase*
> 
> Girl...You know how we roll up in this piece!
> 
> Why?  What You Durrrin'?



I just came in from a Base Ball Game; you know how I do, Always somewhere with the kids 

HUH, Looking at all the things I am not buying. Living through all you ladies  hehehehehhehee

You know addicts like myself get joy from other people shopping


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> So......You're saying you liked the Curl Theory?....
> 
> I think we had this conversation before.


 yea i think i liked the curl theory its the curl assurance i dont like much at all.


IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Girl...I ain't got no Coconut Curl Creme! *Put the Vodka down*


  lol no it was an actual sample. she must have put it in your package when you ordered something once and you sent it to me.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Girl...I ain't got no Coconut Curl Creme!* *Put the Vodka down**


----------



## JJamiah

chebaby who is that in your avatar? she sho got a lot of hair?


----------



## chebaby

JJamiah said:


> @chebaby who is that in your avatar? she sho got a lot of hair?


 lmao thats me


----------



## IDareT'sHair

JJamiah said:


> *who is that in your avatar? she sho got a lot of hair?*


 


chebaby said:


> *lmao thats me*


 

JJamiah

Girl, Go lay down somewhere.  You Tired.


----------



## Brownie518

chebaby

Girl, you hittin that Volka now, too???


----------



## divachyk

Got my Oyin ship notice -- ordered 1 spritz in juices & berries (thinks that's the name of it)

Received nail polish shipment yesterday from LLarowe (sp).

Birchbox is on the way.


----------



## divachyk

Lucretia Body Oils having a sale. I posted the flyer. Was too lazy to retype all that info.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> @chebaby
> 
> *Girl, you hittin that Volka now, too???*


 
Brownie518

Gurl...that Volka will get you To' Down.....


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@divachyk

You'll hafta' give me a Review on J&B. 

I've had it I know 3 times and either gave it away, Sold it, or Swapped it.

So...Lemme know what you think.

I also had: Greg & Frank and sold them too.


----------



## divachyk

I will do and I will compare it against Bee Mine IDareT'sHair. Why did you trade/sell them off?


----------



## chebaby

Brownie518 said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Girl, you hittin that Volka now, too???


 not yet maybe in the next 5 years


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @JJamiah
> 
> Girl, Go lay down somewhere. You Tired.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@divachyk No reason Girl. ....

Just too much stuff. Couldn't focus.  

And J&B I kept buying it and never kept it. Sorta like @chebaby


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @divachyk No reason Girl. ....
> 
> Just too much stuff. Couldn't focus.
> 
> And J&B I kept buying it and never kept it. Sorta like @chebaby


 you know how we do
i dont know why i keep buying qhemet


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


>


 
chebaby

Girl...You Know that's My Hair!  Stop Playin'.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *you know how we do*
> *i dont know why i keep buying qhemet*


 
@chebaby

Yeah...Like That!..... 

I had something else I kept buying and never tried.

ETA:  Thanks for the QB 

I always just wait on you to decide you don't want it.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Girl...You Know that's My Hair! Stop Playin'.


  i know, i play too much

so i know we on a no buy an errthang but ummmm whats on your list to buy next?
im looking but i dont see nothing lol.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Yeah...Like That!.....
> 
> I had something else I kept buying and never tried.
> 
> ETA: Thanks for the QB
> 
> I always just wait on you to decide you don't want it.


 we a mess
but we all have our weakness. mine is gel.....that i never use


----------



## Brownie518

chebaby said:


> i know, i play too much
> 
> *so i know we on a no buy an errthang but ummmm whats on your list to buy next?*
> im looking but i dont see nothing lol.




....


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> i know, i play too much
> 
> *so i know we on a no buy an errthang but ummmm whats on your list to buy next?*
> im looking but i dont see nothing lol.


 
chebaby

Friday, I'm getting 2 (maybe 3) Hairveda Red Tea Hair Creme.

_But, if I was going to just buy something_ maybe: That SD Destination Hydration Brownie518 keep hollerin' 'bout.

At least, it would be something I don't have already.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *i know, i play too much*


 
@chebaby

Um.. So Why would you be showing somebody else's hair in your Avi?.....

ETA: JJamiah on that Volka


----------



## JJamiah

chebaby YOUR HAIR IS GROWN and beautiful go miss lady. 

IDareT'sHair, I keep telling myself to go lay down LOL. I am tired. 2 more days until I can sleep late  

If I have to write another paper anytime after this week, soon, I will cry. LOL


----------



## JJamiah

Don't laugh, I don't really drink, I had something to drink last week and was hit! My body was like what is this,,,,, Eject, eject,,,,, I was like woooo the floors are spinning LOL


----------



## divachyk

I need to study up and get smart on this red tea creme.


----------



## chebaby

Brownie518 said:


> ....


 im just asking for research purposes


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Um.. So Why would you be showing somebody else's hair in your Avi?.....
> 
> ETA: JJamiah on that Volka


 you know im a hair picture stealing fool. 

that vodka aint no joke so i hear


----------



## IDareT'sHair

JJamiah  I don't drink either.  We just playin'.  I forgot you're back in Skool.

divachyk Yeah, its nice (and it has Tea) so perfect for the Tea Challenge.

chebaby  I know Che.  We hafta' do our proper Product Research & Analysis


----------



## chebaby

JJamiah said:


> @chebaby YOUR HAIR IS GROWN and beautiful go miss lady.
> 
> @IDareT'sHair, I keep telling myself to go lay down LOL. I am tired. 2 more days until I can sleep late
> 
> If I have to write another paper anytime after this week, soon, I will cry. LOL


 thank you JJ


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> you know im a hair picture stealing fool.
> 
> *that vodka aint no joke so i hear*


 
@chebaby OR like Ltown say Volka. Must be that good Vodka. Brownie518


----------



## Brownie518

divachyk said:


> I need to study up and get smart on this red tea creme.


divachyk

Yes, you do. Like Lita said, it's the bomb.com 



chebaby said:


> im just asking for research purposes


chebaby


Yeah, girl, I know... I'm about to 'review' my Wish List, now that you mentioned it...


----------



## JJamiah

IDareT'sHair said:


> JJamiah  I don't drink either.  We just playin'.  I forgot you're back in Skool.
> 
> divachyk Yeah, its nice (and it has Tea) so perfect for the Tea Challenge.
> 
> chebaby  I know Che.  We hafta' do our proper Product Research & Analysis



IDareT'sHair I know you messing with me. 

LOL,

I was just shocked I picked up a glass, and It was okay, nice to loosen up and let go once in a blue LOL 
Some of the best sleep since starting school LOL


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518 @chebaby

Lemme see my Wish-List

32 Ounce Hair Trigger (Regular) $60.00
Another 3 pack of Visviscal $99.00
BBD Stretch $56.00
Dudley DRC28 $55.00

Everything else, I pretty much have.


----------



## chebaby

Brownie518 said:


> @divachyk
> 
> Yes, you do. Like Lita said, it's the bomb.com
> 
> @chebaby
> 
> 
> Yeah, girl, I know... I'm about to 'review' my Wish List, now that you mentioned it...


 and ummmm, just for conversational purposes to pass the time what is on your wish list?


----------



## Brownie518

Wish List

16oz Featherweight Trigga (scented!!!!!)
Destination Hydration  - 2 bottles
Claudie's Leave In - 2 bottles
Claudie's Reconstructor
Shi Naturals Henna Gloss 16oz


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518 @chebaby
> 
> Lemme see my Wish-List
> 
> 32 Ounce Hair Trigger (Regular) $60.00
> Another 3 pack of Visviscal $99.00
> BBD Stretch $56.00
> Dudley DRC28 $55.00
> 
> Everything else, I pretty much have.


 you know you want more than that
good list though. especially that trigga

speaking of trigga do yall think if i rub some in my scalp people would smell it? or should i just stick to jar of joe?


----------



## Brownie518

chebaby

I know sometimes folks can smell that Vanilla Pound Cake when I have it on my scalp. I don't know about the stank, though. 
Jar of Joe is so moisturizing!! Use that!!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 chebaby  I've been wishing for 16 ounce Okra Winfrey and I had it the whole time. 

SMH.

I'm fittna' be posted up on that Hairveda Site 11:59 Friday.

JJamiah  What are you studying to become?  A Paralegal?  I forgot.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> you know you want more than that
> good list though. especially that trigga
> 
> *speaking of trigga do yall think if i rub some in my scalp people would smell it? *or should i just stick to jar of joe?


 

chebaby  No, it doesn't linger.  But I'd use Jar Of Joe.

btw:  That's the Regular one.  The "Featherweight"  is on the way.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> Wish List
> 
> *16oz Featherweight Trigga (scented!!!!!)*
> Destination Hydration - 2 bottles
> Claudie's Leave In - 2 bottles
> Claudie's Reconstructor
> Shi Naturals Henna Gloss 16oz


 
Brownie518

Now, see that's just Durty.......

Ooops, I forgot about Destination Hydration that quick!


----------



## chebaby

good looking list brownie

my wish list:

CR gel
CR moisture butter
coco curls
32oz no poo
32oz curl rehab
bee mine growth serum(yea i want this again)

ETA:
PRE


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> good looking list brownie
> 
> my wish list:
> 
> CR gel
> CR moisture butter
> coco curls
> 32oz no poo
> 32oz curl rehab
> *bee mine growth serum(yea i want this again)*
> 
> ETA:
> PRE


 
chebaby

Girl....That mess STANK.  You should get Camille Rose Growth Serum instead. (and you can get it from AveYou)

Oh, and I'd get some BM Luscious.

Ya'lls Lists is making me remember other stuff.


----------



## chebaby

Brownie518 said:


> @chebaby
> 
> I know sometimes folks can smell that Vanilla Pound Cake when I have it on my scalp. I don't know about the stank, though.
> Jar of Joe is so moisturizing!! Use that!!!


 


IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518 @chebaby I've been wishing for 16 ounce Okra Winfrey and I had it the whole time.
> 
> SMH.
> 
> I'm fittna' be posted up on that Hairveda Site 11:59 Friday.
> 
> @JJamiah What are you studying to become? A Paralegal? I forgot.


 


IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby No, it doesn't linger. But I'd use Jar Of Joe.
> 
> btw: That's the Regular one. *The "Featherweight" is on the way*.


 yea ill stick to jar of joe.
i keep the trigga for pre poo so i want be funkaaaaayyyyy

you mean the funkaaaayyyyyy is on its way


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 chebaby

For some strange reason, I still cannot force myself to buy b.a.s.k.  

I don't know why tho'?erplexed


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> yea ill stick to jar of joe.
> i keep the trigga for pre poo so i want be funkaaaaayyyyy
> 
> *you mean the funkaaaayyyyyy is on its way*


 
chebaby

Yup.  That One.

But Brownie518 made an excellent point last night. It's very Rich in Ceramides.

 So, it will be good for your Pre-Poos.


----------



## bajandoc86

Hullooooo. How y'all doing?

I see Ms.T, Brownie and Che making mo' lists


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518 @chebaby
> 
> For some strange reason, I still cannot force myself to buy b.a.s.k.
> 
> I don't know why tho'?erplexed


 that bask silk detangler and java bean and honey is
when i runout od njar of joe imma use the bask on my scalp. but its not as creamy as the jar of joe though.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

redecouvert

Hello Ms. Red!

:blowkiss:


----------



## chebaby

bajandoc86 said:


> Hullooooo. How y'all doing?
> 
> I see Ms.T, Brownie and Che making mo' lists


 hey bajan

these just wish lists


----------



## Shay72

Hairitage Hydration
FLASH VACATION SALE! Save 15% using code 15off now til Thursday. The shop will be closed 6-8 til 6-22 Get your #naturalhair products today!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

bajandoc86

Yeah Girl, them lists keep you on your PJ toes.  

I listed stuff that is way overpriced.  Everything else, I'll eventually pick up.  

The Miscellaneous stuff: i.e. Destination, BM Luscious.....that kind of stuff.

The things I listed, I hafta' think twice about breaking down and buying it.

I actually have everything I listed except the Dudley DRC28, but no back ups for any of them.


----------



## divachyk

Hey ladies, will someone give me the deets on how you're using the jar of joe -- moisturizer or sealer?


----------



## natura87

IDareT'sHair said:


> Brownie518 chebaby
> 
> For some strange reason, I still cannot force myself to buy b.a.s.k.
> 
> I don't know why tho'?erplexed




http://http://clutch.mtv.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/01/lucille-is-judging-you-gif-arrested-development-21743891-500-2891.gif

I am judging you Mrs. T.... b.a.s.k. is the truth. The Palm Tapioca gives me LIFE!  Bask, CJ and Qhemet are lines that can do no wrong in my eyes ( product wise). If I had to limit myself to ony 3 lines those would be the ones that made the cut.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

divachyk said:


> Hey ladies, will someone give me the deets on how you're using the jar of joe -- moisturizer or sealer?


 
divachyk

On Scalp.  It's a really Creamy Butter.  And I guess, as a Moisturizer too.

It's for Stimulation.

Girl...Just gone & get it!oke:


----------



## chebaby

Shay72 said:


> Hairitage Hydration
> FLASH VACATION SALE! Save 15% using code 15off now til Thursday. The shop will be closed 6-8 til 6-22 Get your #naturalhair products today!


 off to check this out


divachyk said:


> Hey ladies, will someone give me the deets on how you're using the jar of joe -- moisturizer or sealer?


 i am now using mine on my scalp. but i have also used it as a moisturizer and i love it.


----------



## divachyk

Ok so ain't nobody asked me about my wish list is....
Tangle free hair --  ok, real talk....
Trigger - will order after I use up BT. That bottle won't die although it's almost done.
Red Tea Creme
Jar of Joe
Honey Hemp -- waiting until I use up a few more cowash conditioners


----------



## IDareT'sHair

natura87 said:


> http://http://clutch.mtv.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/01/lucille-is-judging-you-gif-arrested-development-21743891-500-2891.gif
> 
> *I am judging you Mrs. T.... b.a.s.k. is the truth. The Palm Tapioca gives me LIFE!* Bask, CJ and Qhemet are lines that can do no wrong in my eyes ( product wise). If I had to limit myself to ony 3 lines those would be the ones that made the cut.


 
natura87

Thanks Natura.

I'm sure I'll eventually get around to buying/trying it.

What's the average discount?  Since I'm not overly excited, I need at least 25%.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

divachyk said:


> Ok so ain't nobody asked me about my wish list is....
> Tangle free hair --  ok, real talk....
> Trigger - will order after I use up BT. That bottle won't die although it's almost done.
> Red Tea Creme
> *Jar of Joe*
> Honey Hemp -- waiting until I use up a few more cowash conditioners


 
divachyk

Clawd...You been talmbout this right here for 2 weeks.........


----------



## chebaby

so ummmm im looking at HH site and i see a few thangs i want.
i want another jar of joe, a sprout, happy hempy hair and im still looking lol.


----------



## natura87

IDareT'sHair said:


> natura87
> 
> Thanks Natura.
> 
> I'm sure I'll eventually get around to buying/trying it.
> 
> What's the average discount?  Since I'm not overly excited, I need at least 25%.



I dont even know. the times when i've bought it when it was on sale the discount was like 20 or 25. Plus the 5 dollar shipping and the purty pictures...I was done. I tried a bunch of the hair and body products and I am hooked. Her Apricot body Oil (sample) is AMAZING. I'm patiently waiting to get it in a full size, now mind you I hate apricots but this oil is soooooo goood that I'm willling  to let that slide.

She recently mentioned on FB that she is expanding her business so  that  means new products should be coming out before the end of the year. I'll probably try those too.


----------



## Brownie518

bajandoc86 said:


> Hullooooo. How y'all doing?
> 
> I see Ms.T, Brownie and Che making mo' lists



bajandoc86

 Stay making lists!!! 

IDareT'sHair

You just reminded me I have Y.A.M.  I'm going to use that tomorrow. I'll be soaking my hair in Light Trigga when I get home in the morning. I'll leave that in all day and wash late at night.


----------



## divachyk

IDareT'sHair said:


> @divachyk
> 
> Clawd...You been talmbout this right here for 2 weeks.........


IDareT'sHair
Ok you got me, put me on blast.  I've been nursing my list for a while. The household has been hit with some unexpected expenses and I slowed up buying big time. I'm trying to keep with the discipline that I've shown this past month. Coming up in here and seeing the conversations (oh my bad, yall conversating  - j/k, T, know you hate that word) about buying gets me excited. I need to back away from the thread and sit down somewhere.


----------



## Brownie518

divachyk

I started off using Joe on my scalp. Now, I do that, use it as a moisturizer, and I recently started using it as a prepoo, like when I do a Trigga soak. Got that idea from Shay72

Let me go see what Hairitage workin wit...I need some Soft & Creamy joints.


----------



## JJamiah

IDareT'sHair said:


> Brownie518 chebaby  I've been wishing for 16 ounce Okra Winfrey and I had it the whole time.
> 
> SMH.
> 
> I'm fittna' be posted up on that Hairveda Site 11:59 Friday.
> 
> JJamiah  What are you studying to become?  A Paralegal?  I forgot.



Yes Mam, Paralegal I totally went to sleep. Had to be up early. IDareT'sHair


----------



## Golden75

Tempted on the HH.  Been wanting something for awhile.  Imma just  real quick


----------



## IDareT'sHair

divachyk said:


> *Ok you got me, put me on blast.*  I've been nursing my list for a while.  I need to back away from the thread and sit down somewhere.


 
 Girl, divachyk  Errday you keep askin' 'bout that durn Jar of Joe

And errrday, we keep telling you the same thing!

Golden75

Mernin' G!  Missed you last night. 

Lawd....Lemme get ready to get up outta here.


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair said:


> Girl, @divachyk Errday you keep askin' 'bout that durn Jar of Joe
> 
> And errrday, we keep telling you the same thing!
> 
> @Golden75
> 
> Mernin' G! Missed you last night.
> 
> Lawd....Lemme get ready to get up outta here.


 
 Hi IDareT'sHair! I was on then got off. I need to get to bed early, so I need to stop my before I go to bed LHCF lurking 

Oh, imma just  at HV too


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *so ummmm im looking at HH site and i see a few thangs i want.*
> *i want another jar of joe, a sprout, happy hempy hair and im still looking lol*.


 
chebaby

I was gone suggest the Sweet Sugar Pomade (or whatever it's called) but I think you have a Sample?

You should get:  Peach Pomade, Coconut Yuzu, some Clouds or the Macadamia Creme.  You should do a quick Inventory.  

I was also gone say the Aloe Hydrator but I think you have a sample of that too.

The Three you listed are good.


----------



## Golden75

Is it just my computer at work or is that HV site slow as molasses?


----------



## divachyk

IDareT'sHair said:


> Girl, @divachyk Errday you keep askin' 'bout that durn Jar of Joe
> 
> And errrday, we keep telling you the same thing!
> 
> @Golden75
> 
> Mernin' G! Missed you last night.
> 
> Lawd....Lemme get ready to get up outta here.


IDareT'sHair -- really, T? I don't remember anyone answering the question is why I asked again. Am I losing my mind?  Yeah, it's possible.


----------



## SimJam

TIA for da package Miss T 

Soooo now that Im cowashing I need some cowashers, havnt cowashed since Ive been natural so I havnt been keeping abreast of whats out there.

I picked up some tresseme naturals (cone free) over the weekend and have been using that but I would like some recommendations for natural/handcrafted options for cowashers/cream cleansers --- or whaterver the're called 

senn on di tings (give me your recommendations ... lol)gl


----------



## SimJam

Ok been reading the cowash challenge thread and I realize I have lots of stuff to cowash with ...

so tonight Im gonna

apply brahmi amla paste
use tresseme naturals to wash out
then cowash with DB pumpkin spice 

soooooo excited


----------



## Priss Pot

Hey ladies!  I hope all is well; I've still been very busy.  We'll be making that long drive moving to California on Monday.  It's bittersweet; I'm so gonna miss the South :'(

I plan on wearing my hair in twists all next week so that I won't have to worry about my hair at all during that multi-day trip.  I have a set of twists in now for this week; I used Qhemet CTDG and some aloe vera gel (that I whipped together with some castor and coconut oil).  I'll wear a twist-out on Saturday and re-do them on Sunday.  

I am just itching to get my hands on some more Shescentit.  I want some more conditioner most definitely, and I wanna try the Kiwi (or Seyani) hair butter.  I also want to try that Trigga (or Trigger) that y'all have been talking about as well.  Lawd, the list goes on.


----------



## Golden75

Priss Pot said:


> Hey ladies! I hope all is well; I've still been very busy. We'll be making that long drive moving to California on Monday. It's bittersweet; I'm so gonna miss the South :'(
> 
> I plan on wearing my hair in twists all next week so that I won't have to worry about my hair at all during that multi-day trip. I have a set of twists in now for this week; I used Qhemet CTDG and some aloe vera gel (that I whipped together with some castor and coconut oil). I'll wear a twist-out on Saturday and re-do them on Sunday.
> 
> I am just itching to get my hands on some more Shescentit. I want some more conditioner most definitely, and I wanna try the Kiwi (or Seyani) hair butter. I also want to try that Trigga (or Trigger) that y'all have been talking about as well. Lawd, the list goes on.


 

Priss Pot - the CTDG combo sounds interesting.  Been loving AVG, and thats a good way to stretch CTDG.  May give that a try.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

divachyk  Yeah Girl, You asked over here and in the Coffee Thread (I think).  

But we covered it more than once.  SMH.

Golden75

Girl, Lemme go look at HV's site right quick.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> I was gone suggest the* Sweet Sugar Pomade* (or whatever it's called) but I think you have a Sample?
> 
> You should get: *Peach Pomade*, Coconut Yuzu, some* Clouds* or the Macadamia Creme. You should do a quick Inventory.
> 
> I was also gone say the* Aloe Hydrator* but I think you have a sample of that too.
> 
> The Three you listed are good.


 hey T
i already have the bolded and they all smell amazing. ive used the peach pomade and the sugar pomade(cant remember the exact name) both once and they make the hair soft and shiny. i will get to using the avocado clouds soon on my twists


----------



## chebaby

chello ladies
i am so sleepy, i been sitting in traffic for an hour and i feel like i could sleep all day just from that. 
im almost cetrtain imma leave these twists in another week cause right now i cant see myself doing it over in a few days but we'll see how i feel come sunday.

i rubbed in more jar of joe today


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Chello-Chelady!

Good Inventory of Hairitage! WOW!  

Yeah, I like those Pomades too.

My "It's Perfectly Natural" Came today. Everything looks sooooo good.

She's coming out with new products soon.

Girl, You know Sunday, You gone wanna play in them Products.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> Chello-Chelady!
> 
> Good Inventory of Hairitage! WOW!
> 
> Yeah, I like those Pomades too.
> 
> My "It's Perfectly Natural" Came today. Everything looks sooooo good.
> 
> She's coming out with new products soon.
> 
> Girl, You know Sunday, You gone wanna play in them Products.


 im glad you got a package
i dont think ive ever been to IPN site. let me go look.

girl i know imma want to do my hair come the weekend but i probably aint gonna feel like it lol.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> im glad you got a package
> *i dont think ive ever been to IPN site. let me go look*.
> 
> girl i know imma want to do my hair come the weekend but i probably aint gonna feel like it lol.


 
@chebaby

You gone wanna play in all them products over there!

I should go see when my M. Dean will get here. Yeah, that Tea-Lightful Pomade is the business.

They also have a Tea-Quench Hair Spritz.

The Pumpkin-Honey Butter looks good too. Imma save that for Fall.

Lemme go see if that mess moved off Mala's Dining Room Table to the Living Room Table.


----------



## Brownie518

Hey, ladies! What's goin on? I'm about to cook on the grill. 

I got 2 packages today, but I didn't look to see which ones. Everything I was waiting has finally shipped, or I've received the ship notice I should say. If my IPN is here, I'm going to use the DC. I need to go find my Y.A.M. so I can prepoo with it later on.


----------



## Brownie518

I think I'm going to get some IPB Tea Quench, now that she added Slippery Elm and Marshmallow. I'm adding that to my Wish List...


----------



## divachyk

IDareT'sHair said:


> @divachyk  Yeah Girl, You asked over here and in the Coffee Thread (I think).
> 
> But we covered it more than once.  SMH.
> 
> @Golden75
> 
> Girl, Lemme go look at HV's site right quick.


My bad IDareT'sHair -- I'll be sure not to ask about it again. My notes are jotted down so I'm good.


----------



## Brownie518

divachyk said:


> My bad IDareT'sHair -- I'll be sure not to ask about it again. My notes are jotted down so I'm good.



You should really try that Joe!  It's very moisturizing and is great on the scalp, also.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

divachyk said:


> My bad -- I'll be sure not to ask about it again. My notes are jotted down so I'm good.


 
divachyk

You can ask about it as many times as you want!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518

Did you see the New IPN Macadamia Hair Creme? I'm getting that and maybe the Root Food? I know I had that before, but I was so angry back then *but I remember I liked it*

Do you have a Coupon Code for the Pomade Shop?

I made up a Claudie Cart, but haven't hit PayNah and probably won't. I'm good on Claudie Stuff.


----------



## Shay72

So um, yeah IPN must have known I was about to come in here and talk trash . I realized that I ordered my Trigger and from the Pomade Shop after IPN and I have my stuff from them and not her. Decided to check my e-mail and she had sent one. Said my confirmed address didn't come through and she needed it . That has never happened with Paypal.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72 said:


> So um, yeah IPN must have known I was about to come in here and talk trash . I realized that I ordered my Trigger and from the Pomade Shop after IPN and I have my stuff from them and not her. Decided to check my e-mail and she had sent one. *Said my confirmed address didn't come through and she needed it . That has never happened with Paypal.*


 
Shay72

Hmp.  This right here is interesting.  * yeah i'm still keepin' an eye on her*


----------



## Brownie518

Shay72

Hydroquench emailed me to verify after she had already said my stuff was sent.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

Hmp.  We Talmbout IPN.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518

Speaking of IPN *cough* I notice that: "Lovin' My Coils" DC'er is no longer listed. Wonder if it means it's just OOS?erplexed 

I got my shipping notice for the last order I placed i.e. Tea-Lightful Pomade (8 ounce) today.

ETA:  My HQS must be sittin' on Mala's kitchen table too


----------



## Shay72

Brownie518
I'm trying to figure out if you're saying at least IPN checked first or something is going on with paypal?


----------



## natura87

Finished a Suave Shea Cashmere and a Shea Moisture DTM. Neither will be repurchases. Might give the last DTM I have to someone. I took my twist out. I'll probably try some Hairveda tonight.


----------



## SimJam

Hay ladies

hair is feeling jooosaaaay, just hope it dries by tomorrow morning 

Its hot as sin here in Jamaica, the only ones in my houshold enjoying the heat are my turtles


----------



## Golden75

Shay72 said:
			
		

> So um, yeah IPN must have known I was about to come in here and talk trash . I realized that I ordered my Trigger and from the Pomade Shop after IPN and I have my stuff from them and not her. Decided to check my e-mail and she had sent one. Said my confirmed address didn't come through and she needed it . That has never happened with Paypal.



Shay72 - why do I think I heard IPN was doing this?  Saying addresses weren't confirmed so couldn't fulfill those orders?  Matter fact, she posted this on FB.  I was side-eyeing that then


----------



## natura87

Hey ladies.  Just figuring out what I am going to do to my hair for teh rest of the week. Found out about 2 job fairs within the next few days so....um yeah...gonna take advantage of that.  Cuz I need a new job ASAP.

I'll probably do a W&G puff.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

Just catching up on all the happenings.  I love the convos on here.

Washed my hair today but didn't get to finish like I wanted so will probably cowash tomorrow.  I didn't use up anything either.  Wore my hair in a pony puff.

I brewed some roobis and nettle tea for my rinse but ran out of time.  Will add it to my spritz along with AV juice.

A few discoveries today. 1. I have to detangle to the root once a week or my hair is a mess 2. I have to use some kind of porosity balancer if I want my curls poppin.  3. I gotta lot of products to work thru before I get to new stuff 4.  I have 3 MHC condish in my stash that I will ave for fall/winter when I need more moisture

Still waiting on HQS.  Gonna pass on HH for now since I gotta get my car fixed and I'll be on vacay next week and they have an outlet mall so I'm going to Nine West for sandals.


----------



## Shay72

Golden75 said:


> @Shay72 - why do I think I heard IPN was doing this? Saying addresses weren't confirmed so couldn't fulfill those orders? Matter fact, she posted this on FB. I was side-eyeing that then


Yeah, I think it is a stalling technique but I don't get it. Tell us you need more time or you don't have the supplies, something (like MD did). But this right here will most likely cause me to not purchase from you again. We'll see once the products finally get here. I don't do sketchy when it comes to my money.


----------



## Pompous Blue

Hello Everyone!

Aveyou.com posted on Facebook - 




> AVEYOU Loyal Customers! Please take a second to follow the directions below and vote for us! *Once we reach 250+ votes we will hold a flash sale in the upcoming months! Be sure to share this post.* Help Us, Help You!





> This program is sponsored by Chase and LivingSocial called Mission: Small Business, your support could translate into a $250,000 grant.
> 
> It's easy and will only take 3 minutes of your time
> 
> *Go to missionsmallbusiness.com*
> *Log-In using Facebook*
> *Search for AveYou, New Jersey*
> *Cast your vote! *


 
I voted! They have 57 votes. In comparison Koils by Nature has 173 votes.

So, for all of you facebook members, please vote! I would love a flash sale! Been playing with a cart......I'm ready!


----------



## Golden75

Pompous Blue said:


> Hello Everyone!
> 
> Aveyou.com posted on Facebook -
> 
> 
> 
> I voted! They have 57 votes. In comparison Koils by Nature has 173 votes.
> 
> So, for all of you facebook members, please vote! I would love a flash sale! Been playing with a cart......I'm ready!


 

Thanks.  Hopefully they actually do the flash sale.  The were supposed to do a flash sale when they had certain amount of twitter followers, but I don't think it ever happened.  Doesn't help that I think they had 2 twitter accts.  But I'll vote, I got some things I want


----------



## Pompous Blue

Golden75 said:


> Thanks. Hopefully they actually do the flash sale. *The were supposed to do a flash sale when they had certain amount of twitter followers, but I don't think it ever happened.* Doesn't help that I think they had 2 twitter accts. But I'll vote, I got some things I want


Golden75
Yep....I gave up on that one, too. What bothers me is when they say "in the upcoming months". That could be anytime between now and the end of the year. Whatchu bet I'll be out of place when the sale occurs.....


----------



## Golden75

Pompous Blue said:


> @Golden75
> Yep....I gave up on that one, too. What bothers me is when they say "in the upcoming months". That could be anytime between now and the end of the year. Whatchu bet I'll be out of place when the sale occurs.....


 
Pompous Blue - yeah that "upcoming months" had me  too.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

Pompous Blue & Golden75

Does this change your FB to timeline?

I don't use any apps they cause me to go to timeline, I like my regular FB page.


----------



## Pompous Blue

Vonnieluvs08 said:


> @Pompous Blue & @Golden75
> 
> Does this change your FB to timeline?
> 
> I don't use any apps they cause me to go to timeline, I like my regular FB page.


Vonnieluvs08
My FB is still on News Feed and I've voted for Koils By Nature, ShopOrganic and Aveyou.

I want another 40% off Flash Sale so I can get Entwine's Creme Jelle.....Don't wanna pay $16.99 for 4 oz but I'll buy 2 or 3 for $10 ea.


----------



## SimJam

Mernin Laydeez

So happy my hair dried in time for my twistout this morning

here is what it looked like

















trying to resize but thing thing not working with me


----------



## Golden75

Vonnieluvs08 said:


> @Pompous Blue & @Golden75
> 
> Does this change your FB to timeline?
> 
> I don't use any apps they cause me to go to timeline, I like my regular FB page.


 
Vonnieluvs08 -  say what nah!?!  I only use FB to get sales info.  I ignore that people you might know message, even when my BFF's and cousins face keeps popping up .  So I have no clue.


----------



## Golden75

SimJam - cute!


----------



## divachyk

Hello Everyone! Wishing you all a great day.

ETA: Very cute SimJam


----------



## Golden75

Same to you divachyk


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

cute hair SimJam nice and shiney

Golden75- FB aint for everybody just like twitter. I phase FB in and out depending on my mood. I'm not fond of twitter either.


----------



## Golden75

Vonnieluvs08 - that's why I'm on that joint incognito .  I especially don't want no ex-boyfriends, popping up  Bad enough I can run in to them at the grocery store.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

divachyk  Thanks. You have a great day as well


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Vonnieluvs08
> 
> Really Vonnie?
> 
> WOW! I don't think mine had/has a Residue?  But it is un-scented, so maybe that's why?



Sorry just saw this.  It could be the scent but I could also see the red pepper flakes in it as well.

Do you put it in clear containers to apply?


----------



## Philippians413

Pompous Blue said:


> Hello Everyone!
> 
> Aveyou.com posted on Facebook -
> 
> 
> 
> I voted! They have 57 votes. In comparison Koils by Nature has 173 votes.
> 
> So, for all of you facebook members, please vote! I would love a flash sale! Been playing with a cart......I'm ready!


 
I voted. They have 76 votes now. I won't hold my breath for this sale.


----------



## SimJam

Tnx Vonnieluvs08  I normally have dull looking hair.... was quite shocked to see da bling myself 

for those of us still on the no buy .... you all realize we only have about 3 weeks left 

though I did break it 2 times (in feb and today - re-upped on some ayurvedic powders) this has been an awesome exercise in restraint


----------



## divachyk

Thank you Golden75 and Vonnieluvs08. No one has worked my nerves at work so that's a plus. I hope to hit the gym today and finish off the evening with some hair therapy with doing a short regi.


----------



## chebaby

chello ladies
so i purchased something from aveyou today i tried to hold off.
i got CR gel
DM DCC
DM super buttercreme
entwine jelle
entwine exotique butter
tiiva deep conditioner

i think when i do my hair over and i pre poo i will do so with trigga on my scalp and HV methi deep conditioner on top since the first ingredient is black tea.
T i got my package today. thank you. i didnt have time to open the box but i cant wait to smell the funnnnkkaaaaayyyy tonight lol.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

Ladies!!!

So I finished my hair today.  I ended up just spritzing with my tea mix but added Aloe Vera Juice and the roobis/nettle tea I made yesterday.

I twisted with SSI Marula hemp (only a corner left will switch to the Curlee souflee and QB) and sealed with SSI Mango Butter used this up and opened my Kyra's Tucuma Twisting Butter.  I did medium-large twist and they are so juicy and plump I don't mind wearing them as a style.

So my review on Kyra's Tucuma Twisting butter- I like it.  However it is a lil harder than the SSI and has less oils in it which I think is the difference in the texture.  The smell is sweet but not potent and doesn't linger. I will definitely replace the SSI with the Kyra's.  I did the front of my hair with the SSI and the back with Kyra's so I will see the difference when I take the twists out.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

Good News!  Glad it arrived.  

Funkay-thang.

On AveYou, you shoulda' got CR Oil too.  

Dang, I've been wanting to place a AveYou Order.  

My Afroveda finally got off Mala's Dining Room Table and ended up at my house today.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Vonnieluvs08 said:


> *Sorry just saw this. It could be the scent but I could also see the red pepper flakes in it as well *
> 
> *Do you put it in clear containers to apply?*


 
@Vonnieluvs08

Yes, in a clear 2 ounce Applicator Bottle. Absolutely Zero Residue of any kind. Just pure oils.

No Pepper Flakes Floating around. Nada. Just Oil. 

The Regular looks like JBCO/Brownish. The Featherweight is "Greenish" but neither has anything in it. 

No flakes, no cloudiness, nothing at the bottom. Clear.  

I hope there isn't going to be a problem with Consistency Issues.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@SimJam

Nice Sim. Very nice.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Good News! Glad it arrived.
> 
> Funkay-thang.
> 
> On AveYou, you shoulda' got CR Oil too.
> 
> Dang, I've been wanting to place a AveYou Order.
> 
> My Afroveda finally got off Mala's Dining Room Table and ended up at my house today.


 i cant wait to smell that oil to see just how bad it really is

i forgot all about you menitioning the cr oil to me. next time

im glad your afroveda came. the wait is over

oh i forgot to mention, i was watching a review on yt today about kbb gel. she said her had mold in it. all three jarsohwell: so THEN she showed the mold and it looked exactly like whats in my jarbut it doesnt look like regular green hairy mold, it looks like clumps of blue dye. but the same thing is in my jar.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> i cant wait to smell that oil to see just how bad it really is
> 
> i forgot all about you menitioning the cr oil to me. next time
> 
> im glad your afroveda came. the wait is over
> 
> *oh i forgot to mention, i was watching a review on yt today about kbb gel. she said her had mold in it. all three jarsohwell: so THEN she showed the mold and it looked exactly like whats in my jarbut it doesnt look like regular green hairy mold, it looks like clumps of blue dye. but the same thing is in my jar.*


 
chebaby

This is soooo Unfortunate. 

Also, KBB isn't the Greatest/Easiest to deal with on Customer Related "issues"

I would definitely contact them.  They have Terrible CS....


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> This is soooo Unfortunate.
> 
> *Also, KBB isn't the Greatest/Easiest to deal with on Customer Related "issues"*
> 
> I would definitely contact them. They have Terrible CS....


thats why i was thinking about just tossing it. they suck at cs and i dont wanna call only for them to say something like they need proof that i stored it properly or some crazy crap like that.
i saw the mold weeks ago but didnt think it was mold cause it doesnt look like mold to me.
AND then only reason why i saw mine is because the gel is like one huge glob, so if you tilt the jar it all comes out at once. so i was playing with it and dumped the whole thing in the top and the entire bottom of it was covered in the "blue dye".


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Hi ladies.

IDareT'sHair I received my package today; thanks again. I'll put the cleansing conditioner in rotation since I just used up a daily fix.

SimJam Lovely twistout.

chebaby That's really disappointing. I would still send an email with a pic to them because they need to handle that.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *thats why i was thinking about just tossing it. they suck at cs and i dont wanna call only for them to say something like they need proof that i stored it properly or some crazy crap like that.*
> *i saw the mold weeks ago but didnt think it was mold cause it doesnt look like mold to me.*
> *AND then only reason why i saw mine is because the gel is like one huge glob, so if you tilt the jar it all comes out at once. so i was playing with it and dumped the whole thing in the top and the entire bottom of it was covered in the "blue dye".*


 
@chebaby

Girl...that ain't no Durn Blue Dye. That's M-O-L-D (sorry che. that mess ain't eeeeven funny)

They always try to Clown You on the CS tip.... 

You see what me & @Brownie518 went through on that durn StankyLeg-BB



curlyhersheygirl said:


> *I received my package today; thanks again.* I'll put the cleansing conditioner in rotation since I just used up a daily fix.


 
@curlyhersheygirl Great Ms. Curly! Thanks for letting me know.

@SimJam Yours should be there too.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Girl...that ain't no Durn Blue Dye. That's M-O-L-D (sorry che. that mess ain't eeeeven funny)
> 
> They always try to Clown You on the CS tip....
> 
> You see what me & @Brownie518 went through on that durn StankyLeg-BB
> 
> 
> 
> @curlyhersheygirl Great Ms. Curly! Thanks for letting me know.
> 
> @SimJam Yours should be there too.


 it looks like blue dye i aint even mad cause that gel sucked anyway you could barely get any out to use cause it was one big glob
but yea imma send an email with a pic tonight and get my $16 back.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

IDareT'sHair said:
			
		

> @Vonnieluvs08
> 
> Yes, in a clear 2 ounce Applicator Bottle. Absolutely Zero Residue of any kind. Just pure oils.
> 
> No Pepper Flakes Floating around. Nada. Just Oil.
> 
> The Regular looks like JBCO/Brownish. The Featherweight is "Greenish" but neither has anything in it.
> 
> No flakes, no cloudiness, nothing at the bottom. Clear.
> 
> I hope there isn't going to be a problem with Consistency Issues.



I hope its not a consistency issue. It was just when I tilted the bottle i could see them at the bottom.

Yeah my Trigga Lite looks like JBCO with a slight green hue.

I'm going to email her tonight about it just to "check".


----------



## SimJam

@IDareT'Hair my sis said my package came  Tnx again

you know i was just thinking that Qhemet made me give up a perfectly good Christmas present in lieu of their elusive sale. What sort of stockpiling is she doing anyways .... Cho ***kissteet***

dont know why I went and used that damn BRBC ... got me salty all over againgl


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

chebaby. That sucks that the KBB has mold in and consistently has it in there.

I pictured blue cheese when u said blue dye.

KBB kills me that they do well with such poor CS. Definitely good on fooling with Kern n'em.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> it looks like blue dye i aint even mad cause *that gel sucked anyway* you could barely get any out to use cause it was one big glob
> but yea *imma send an email with a pic tonight and get my $16 back.*


 
@chebaby

Hmp. 

That's what I was fittna' say. That Gel might Suck, but that Monneeee Don't.

Yeah, Girl Get Yo' Monnneeee


----------



## chebaby

Vonnieluvs08 said:


> @chebaby. That sucks that the KBB has mold in and consistently has it in there.
> 
> I pictured blue cheese when u said blue dye.
> 
> KBB kills me that they do well with such poor CS. Definitely good on fooling with Kern n'em.


 yea it sucks that it has mold in it even though so far i didnt like it i still wanted to play around with it.

i saw that blue stuff and kept right on playing with it cause i didnt know it was mold thats gross lol.

but yea kbb makes a killing im sure, because most of her stuff is pretty good. well not the new stuff but her old cream, milk, mask and deep conditioner were the bomb.com.
i dont know wth she be doing in the kitchen now


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Hmp.
> 
> That's what I was fittna' say. That Gel might Suck, but that Monneeee Don't.
> 
> Yeah, Girl Get Yo' Monnneeee


 imma get that monies and spend it on that CR oil


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

chebaby. Yeah i liked KBB when I first came on LHCF but found other vendors liked better. I know we all have that one line we love and for u it's KBB.

Me I'm die hard SSI. I stan for that line.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> DM super buttercreme
> *entwine jelle*
> *entwine exotique butter*


 

chebaby

Hey Che, I've never heard of this Line? 

btw: And I woulda/coulda sent you a DM Super Buttercreme.


----------



## chebaby

Vonnieluvs08 said:


> @chebaby. Yeah i liked KBB when I first came on LHCF but found other vendors liked better. I know we all have that one line we love and for u it's KBB.
> 
> Me I'm die hard SSI. I stan for that line.


yea kbb is that line i cant get over she went and messed it all up luckily im a pj and it didnt take me long to find her replacement(curl junkie).

im thinking about giving SSI another try.



IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Hey Che, I've never heard of this Line?
> 
> btw: And I woulda/coulda sent you a DM Super Buttercreme.


 this new line is pretty expensive and i started not to order it but i wanted something new. for 4oz os $16.99erplexed it better be worth it.

awww i wish i would have known that. i dont even know why i want to try the super buttercream again. but you know how pjs are


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *yea kbb is that line i cant get over* she went and messed it all up luckily im a pj and it didnt take me long to find her replacement(curl junkie).
> 
> *awww i wish i would have known that. i dont even know why i want to try the super buttercream again.* but you know how pjs are


 
chebaby

I wonder "what" Line I can't get over?  It would probably be BJ. 

She know she can always get that Moneeee. And take 3 months to send me my stuff.

Girl.  Yeah.  We shoulda' collaborated first.


----------



## AtlantaJJ

I might be a PJ


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> I wonder "what" Line I can't get over? It would probably be BJ.
> 
> She know she can always get that Moneeee. And take 3 months to send me my stuff.
> 
> Girl. Yeah. We shoulda' collaborated first.


 BJ knows she could get that monieeeeeeessssss


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *BJ knows she could get that monieeeeeeessssss*


 
chebaby

Shole Can...... 

All Day. Errrday.


----------



## bajandoc86

Ok ladies.....will be ordering the my new laptop today - mac book pro. CC sadly will be on LOCKDOWN for a couple months.....well, if 4th of July sales look good


----------



## IDareT'sHair

bajandoc86 said:


> Ok ladies.....will be ordering the my new laptop today - mac book pro. *CC sadly will be on LOCKDOWN for a couple months.....well, if 4th of July sales look good *


 
bajandoc86

Hmp.  I thought so......


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

T- I don't know why u even paused like u ain't kno BJ ur girl. As you said u gonna give BJ that moneee


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Vonnieluvs08 said:


> *T- I don't know why u even paused like u ain't kno BJ ur girl. As you said u gonna give BJ that moneee*


 
Vonnieluvs08

Yup.

She know she got my PayPal # on Lock......

She already know I'll be up at Midnight tryna' hit PayNah.


----------



## mkd

Heyyyy y'all.

chebaby, that is nasty.  I am done with kbb and her overpriced products.  Get your money back.

I think cj is my line.  I love it.  And ssi too.  I could use those two lines only.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

mkd

Hi Ms. MK!

Glad you found 2 good lines.  *i love both of those*

I wish I could kick the Haulin' Habit.


----------



## natura87

I will be ready and willing (when Aveyou is ready) to part with my little monies. In the mean time I can use up some stuff. I'll get some Camille Rose for sure. I've never heard of entwine....off to look at that.

I went to a job fair today, I have another one tomorrow. I think it went well.The line was huge and the place was packed. People were dressed like hot messes though. Hoochie shorts, leopard wedges, one sleeved shirts, jean shorts and dirty sneakers. What kinda mess is that. I guess not every one knows how to dress for these types of things. 

I got hit on by 2 old creepy guys, one didnt have any teeth so I knew it was time for me to go. Now mind you I dont look a day over 18 so I was like..erplexed .


----------



## natura87

mkd said:


> Heyyyy y'all.
> 
> chebaby, that is nasty.  I am done with kbb and her overpriced products.  Get your money back.
> 
> I think cj is my line.  I love it.  And ssi too.  I could use those two lines only.



The one time I tried kbb I was let down tremendously.


----------



## mkd

Hey T!  I am really not wanting to buy much..  Kyra is the only line I am really kind of interested in.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

natura87

Chile...them kind like 'em young......

Well, Ya'll needs to help AveYou get to Two-Fiddy (or whatever they need).

They know they ain't gone do nothin' till Black Friday (if then).  If they do, I'll be surprised.

I'd get a Liter of JC Too Shea! and some other Miscellaneous Stuff.


----------



## mkd

natura87, I like kbb a lot but it's just too expensive for the sizes.  16 dollars for that tiny bottle of sweet ambrosia.  Oookkkk then...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

mkd

Kyra is pretty nice and it smells Delish!

Ships Fast and Fantastic Customer Service.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

natura87 said:


> *The one time I tried kbb I was let down tremendously.*


 
natura87 mkd

Natura I agree with mk!  It's a really nice line. 

But the CS leaves alot to be desired.erplexed


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I hope Hairveda's Site is up at Midnight.


----------



## natura87

IDareT'sHair said:


> natura87
> 
> Chile...them kind like 'em young......
> 
> Well, Ya'll needs to help AveYou get to Two-Fiddy (or whatever they need).
> 
> They know they ain't gone do nothin' till Black Friday (if then).  If they do, I'll be surprised.
> 
> I'd get a Liter of JC Too Shea! and some other Miscellaneous Stuff.




I was thoroughly disgusted. Just nasty.

I can wait til BF no problem. I just dont ...want to.


----------



## natura87

IDareT'sHair said:


> natura87 mkd
> 
> Natura I agree with mk!  It's a really nice line.
> 
> But the CS leaves alot to be desired.erplexed



Th Luscious Locks left my hair dry as hayle when I used it. Luscious my arse. Crappy CS too? I ordered from Sage so luckily I didnt experience that.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

mkd
I bought some Kyra's during her last sale. She shipped fast, wrote a lovely thank you (i think there was a discount code too) and even upgraded one of the products at no charge.

I've only used one product but I liked it and they do all smell really good. Def will order from them again.


----------



## natura87

I will be trying my CTDG on soaking wet hair to see how it works and if it lives up to the hype.


----------



## SimJam

why is HV advertising a sale tomorrow and I cant even navigate da darn site .... how da hayle am I to order tomorrow?????!!?????


----------



## chebaby

hey mkd
girl kbb is a mess and yea i will be getting my money back. i swear i didnt know it was mold though
imma look at it tonight and see if the mold grew


----------



## IDareT'sHair

If I thought I could "get away with it" I'd wear my Hendigo tomorrow under my Wig. 

But: 1) It has a 'smell' cause of the Henna/Indigo/ACV and 2) It is suppose to be 80 degrees and it might run/drip.....

It would save me so much time tomorrow, if I could Hendigo all day at work.  Unfortunately, I have a Huge meeting and I don't need nobody tryna' Clown me.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

SimJam said:


> *why is HV advertising a sale tomorrow and I cant even navigate da darn site .... how da hayle am I to order tomorrow?????!!?????*


 
SimJam

Nah...Wait A Minute!  Hold Up! Don't be Clowin' BJ.

She got errthang under control.  BJ don't play.

She gone takes dat Monneeeee.  I bet it be up by Midnight.  Bet.

Hmp. BJ don't play.:dollar:


----------



## IDareT'sHair

natura87 said:


> *Th Luscious Locks left my hair dry as hayle when I used it. Luscious my arse.* Crappy CS too? I ordered from Sage so luckily I didnt experience that.


 
natura87

I remember you said that?erplexed  That's a shame.  

You are one of the "few" that gave this product a bad review.

I know you were disappointed as well, that it doesn't really have a 'scent'.

I lurves it!....


----------



## SimJam

IDareT'sHair said:


> SimJam
> 
> Nah...Wait A Minute!  Hold Up! Don't be Clowin' BJ.
> 
> She got errthang under control.  BJ don't play.
> 
> She gone takes dat Monneeeee.  I bet it be up by Midnight.  Bet.
> 
> Hmp. BJ don't play.:dollar:




but but but I wanna make up a cart nowwwwwwww


----------



## IDareT'sHair

SimJam said:


> *but but but I wanna make up a cart nowwwwwwww *


 
SimJam

*cough* I was out there around 6:00 and got my Face Broke too


----------



## Brownie518

Hey, ladies.

ETA: Hairveda's having a sale?


----------



## Brownie518

I see it now:

Red Tea Stronger Hold Gel & Red Tea Satin Moisturizer available tomorrow! 15% off coupon code: WELCOME


----------



## bronzebomb

Lawd!  I think I like the Carol's Daughter Monoi hair mask.  Instant softness & smells great!

KBB is just okay for me. I like the scents.

After reading that other thread it makes me leery to swap/purchase from some of the users.  I've had a couple of good trades and purchases.  A few have been sketchy.  Leaky products.  Damaged containers.  Mold.  I just throw those away and chalk it up as a lost.  Thank goodness for honest folks...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

Keep us posted.  KBB-Gate.

Lawd....We got all kind of Gates goin' on. 

Mold-Gate, Swap Gate, StankyLeg Gate, IPN-Gate.

The Life of a PJ is never boring!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

bronzebomb said:


> Lawd! I think I like the Carol's Daughter Monoi hair mask. Instant softness & smells great!
> 
> KBB is just okay for me. I like the scents.
> 
> *After reading that other thread it makes me leery to swap/purchase from some of the users. I've had a couple of good trades* and purchases. A few have been sketchy. Leaky products. Damaged containers. Mold. I just throw those away and chalk it up as a lost. Thank goodness for honest folks...


 
@bronzebomb

.......

I did a Swap with someone from some pretty "Pricey" products back in May. May 2nd actually.....

If I received my "Swap" *You Did*.........


----------



## Brownie518

My IPN came yesterday. I'm going to try the DC and the Basil Lemongrass creme next wash.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @bronzebomb
> 
> .......
> 
> I did a Swap with someone from some pretty "Pricey" products back in May. May 2nd actually.....
> 
> If I received my "Swap" *You Did*.........



*cough*  


What's up, T?


----------



## JJamiah

IDareT'sHair said:


> chebaby
> 
> Keep us posted.  KBB-Gate.
> 
> Lawd....We got all kind of Gates goin' on.
> 
> Mold-Gate, Swap Gate, StankyLeg Gate, IPN-Gate.
> 
> The Life of a PJ is never boring!





I am glad that my share of purchases & selling things have been successful. I am never surprised by people but I truly am happy that I don't have to be.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> My IPN came yesterday. *I'm going to try the DC* and the Basil Lemongrass creme next wash.


 
Brownie518

Did you see my Post?  I _mentioned _you to say:  I don't see the "Lovin' My Coils" DC'er listed any more?

I started to email her and ask about it, but..............I decided not to. 

I think I'll get the Root Food and something else next.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *cough*
> 
> 
> *What's up, T?*


 
@Brownie518

Hey Ms. Lady! 

Nada. Tryna' stay up to give BJ this Monneeee tonight!

My Afroveda came today. Did yours? 

Girl....It still has a "Error Message" on the Post Office Tracking.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair

Nah, no Afroveda for me. I'm still waiting on that, Hydroquench, and Marie Dean. MD still hasn't given me a ship notice, either. I actually just remember about that. I'm gonna have to send an email right quick.


----------



## natura87

IDareT'sHair said:


> natura87
> 
> I remember you said that?erplexed  That's a shame.
> 
> You are one of the "few" that gave this product a bad review.
> 
> I know you were disappointed as well, that it doesn't really have a 'scent'.
> 
> I lurves it!....



I just like my things to smell nice.


----------



## Brownie518

Shay72 said:


> Brownie518
> I'm trying to figure out if you're saying at least IPN checked first or something is going on with paypal?



Shay72

Ya'll mentioned IPN asking for address verification and it reminded me that Hydroquench had emailed me saying my stuff was sent out and then two days later I get an email asking for address verification. I am getting the impression that its a stall technique these vendors are working with. erplexed


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> natura87
> 
> I remember you said that?erplexed  That's a shame.
> 
> You are one of the "few" that gave this product a bad review.
> 
> I know you were disappointed as well, that it doesn't really have a 'scent'.
> 
> I lurves it!....



As far as that Luscious Locks, it could smell like Hello Sugar and it wouldn't make a difference. It did nothing for me.


----------



## bronzebomb

IDareT'sHair

I don't think I'll trade outside the U1B1 thread.  I see a few other consistant folks...but, I don't want to get burned again.

I've had spilled products; old products, products that arrived 6 weeks later; stuffed packaged in cereal boxes.  Chile, I'm just going to wait until the vendor has a sale.


----------



## JJamiah

Maybe there could be a rating system for sellers and buyers


----------



## JJamiah

My sewing forum has that; It was just a suggestion


----------



## IDareT'sHair

bronzebomb said:


> @IDareT'sHair
> 
> *I don't think I'll trade outside the U1B1 thread*. I see a few other consistant folks...but, I don't want to get burned again.
> 
> I've had spilled products; old products, products that arrived 6 weeks later; stuffed packaged in cereal boxes. Chile, I'm just going to wait until the vendor has a sale.


 
bronzebomb

...................erplexed 

Hmp. Who said it was "Outside?"


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *As far as that Luscious Locks, it could smell like Hello Sugar and it wouldn't make a difference. It did nothing for me*.


 
Brownie518

Lawd....You Either????? 

WOW!


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> bronzebomb
> 
> ...................erplexed
> 
> Hmp. Who said it was "Outside?"


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> Brownie518
> 
> Lawd....You Either?????
> 
> WOW!


IDareT'sHair

Nope. Nothing for me at all. I have a 4oz right now and I have no idea how I got it. I think it was tossed in my box when I got that Blossom and stuff. I used it as a prepoo with some oils.


----------



## natura87

I've never done a swap per se but sent Che me some Qhemet goodies and I had no problem whatsoever. Honestly I'd only swap/acquire products from people that post in this thread. I dunno there is just a certian level of e-trust in this thread. I just dont think anyone in this thread would do anything grimy.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> Nope. Nothing for me at all. I have a 4oz right now and I have no idea how I got it. I think it was tossed in my box when I got that Blossom and stuff. I used it as a prepoo with some oils.


 
Brownie518

Where did you see that Hairveda info?  I still don't see nothing?

Hmp. Talmbout _"Outside"_ That was an "Inside" Job.


----------



## mkd

bronzebomb said:


> IDareT'sHair
> 
> I don't think I'll trade outside the U1B1 thread.  I see a few other consistant folks...but, I don't want to get burned again.
> 
> I've had spilled products; old products, products that arrived 6 weeks later; stuffed packaged in cereal boxes.  Chile, I'm just going to wait until the vendor has a sale.



I am lol so hard at stuff packaged in a cereal box.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> Brownie518
> 
> Where did you see that Hairveda info?  I still don't see nothing?
> 
> Hmp. Talmbout _"Outside"_ That was an "Inside" Job.


IDareT'sHair

I got that info from her Facebook page 

"Inside Job" -


----------



## IDareT'sHair

natura87 said:


> I've never done a swap per se but sent Che me some Qhemet goodies and I had no problem whatsoever. *Honestly I'd only swap/acquire products from people that post in this thread. I dunno there is just a certian level of e-trust in this thread. I just dont think anyone in this thread would do anything grimy.*


 

Oh, Okay...

You Keep thankin' that Here?.....

natura87


----------



## natura87

bronzebomb said:


> IDareT'sHair
> 
> I don't think I'll trade outside the U1B1 thread.  I see a few other consistant folks...but, I don't want to get burned again.
> 
> I've had spilled products; old products, products that arrived 6 weeks later; *stuffed packaged in cereal boxes*.  Chile, I'm just going to wait until the vendor has a sale.





Time of Death 9:22 EST


----------



## mkd

T, that is so messed up. I hate that happened to you.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

*cough* 

I think our HQS is somewhere sitting on Mala's Dining Room Table

Brownie518


----------



## natura87

IDareT'sHair said:


> Oh, Okay...
> 
> You Keep thankin' that Here?.....
> 
> natura87



Whoa. That bad?

Thats a durn shame.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

mkd

It was messed up.


----------



## Brownie518

bronzebomb said:


> IDareT'sHair
> 
> I don't think I'll trade outside the U1B1 thread.  I see a few other consistant folks...but, I don't want to get burned again.
> 
> I've had spilled products; old products, products that arrived 6 weeks later; *stuffed packaged in cereal boxes.*  Chile, I'm just going to wait until the vendor has a sale.



 .....


----------



## IDareT'sHair

natura87 said:


> Whoa. That bad?
> 
> Thats a durn shame.


 
natura87

Hmp.....

I'm just sayin'...everybody that come in Da' House ain't In The House.

Remember that.


----------



## natura87

e-sideye's everyone in this thread. 







Dont know who it was so everybody is gettin it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

natura87 said:


> *e-sideye's everyone in this thread. *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Dont know who it was so everybody is gettin it.*


 
natura87

Very Smart.


----------



## chebaby

bronzebomb said:


> @IDareT'sHair
> 
> I don't think I'll trade outside the U1B1 thread. I see a few other consistant folks...but, I don't want to get burned again.
> 
> I've had spilled products; old products, products that arrived 6 weeks later;* stuffed packaged in cereal boxes*. Chile, I'm just going to wait until the vendor has a sale.


  thats a mess


IDareT'sHair said:


> *cough*
> 
> I think *our HQS* is somewhere sitting on *Mala's Dining Room Table*
> 
> @Brownie518


 you a mess tonight


IDareT'sHair said:


> @natura87
> 
> Hmp.....
> 
> I'm just sayin'...*everybody that come in Da' House ain't In The House.*
> 
> Remember that.


 and thats the truth if i ever heard it


----------



## Brownie518

My Hydroquench is scheduled to be delivered the 11th. The AV will  be here around then, too, I think.


----------



## Golden75

looks like imma break No Buy on HV.


----------



## chebaby

my aveyou shipped already now THATS what im talking about.


----------



## chebaby

damn i just checked tracking and my package should be here tomorrow


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

Che, ain't that the truth tho'.

Lesson Learned.

And I knew better.


----------



## bronzebomb

IDareT'sHair said:


> @bronzebomb
> 
> ...................erplexed
> 
> Hmp. Who said it was "Outside?"


 
I get salty when I see stuff like this...



IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> Where did you see that Hairveda info? I still don't see nothing?
> 
> Hmp. Talmbout _"Outside"_ That was an "Inside" Job.


 
I hope they see this post so that they are aware that they are on blast!  I hate crooks!



mkd said:


> I am lol so hard at stuff packaged in a cereal box.


 
Girl just drop my stuff in in an envelope or the $5 postage box...i don't wanna know you eat fruit loops!



IDareT'sHair said:


> Oh, Okay...
> 
> You Keep thankin' that Here?.....
> 
> @natura87


 
I felt pretty safe until you said that!



IDareT'sHair said:


> @mkd
> 
> It was messed up.


 
I'm with the rating suggestion...pssf nevermind...I'll just get my stuff from the vendor.



natura87 said:


> e-sideye's everyone in this thread.
> 
> Dont know who it was so everybody is gettin it.


 
good advice


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Che, ain't that the truth tho'.
> 
> Lesson Learned.
> 
> And I knew better.


 girl it happens sad though but at least now you know.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

My HQS is finally moving.  Should be here Saturday.

bronzebomb

It's very unfortunate.erplexed (and Scandalous).


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *girl it happens sad though but at least now you know.*


 
chebaby

I was "Set Up" 

(Because it was something I really wanted) and now I've paid twice for it.

Yeah, I'm tryna' forget about it and KIM.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> *I was "Set Up"*
> 
> (Because it was something I really wanted) and now I've paid twice for it.
> 
> Yeah, I'm tryna' forget about it and KIM.


 it seems that way dont it.
but things like that happen so you can know and make an informed decision in the future.


----------



## bronzebomb

and you say they post in this thread???  I only know one "fishy" character


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> it seems that way dont it.
> *but things like that happen so you can know and make an informed decision in the future.*


 
chebaby

Hmp.

Oh..I was "WELL INFORMED" based on several previous/past members experiences with the same individual........

But I took a chance and lost.



bronzebomb said:


> and you say they post in this thread??? *I only know one "fishy" character*


 
bronzebomb

*cackles* at "Fishy"


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Hmp.
> 
> Oh..I was "WELL INFORMED" based on several previous/past members experiences with the same individual........
> 
> But I took a chance and lost.
> 
> 
> 
> @bronzebomb
> 
> *cackles* at "Fishy"


 as bronzie said she was fishy so its not your fault. you were just being a good sport


----------



## chebaby

im in the mood to buy something


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *im in the mood to buy something*


 
chebaby

Gurl......You just bought AveYou!!!!

I thought you were going to buy HV Whipped Gelly. 

(since you a Gel-Head)

I might hafta' take a little 'nap' and wake back up around Midnight.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

bronzebomb didn't say _"who"_.  She just said she only knows one fishy person.  

She didn't identify what thread or member......so we'll let this topic rest.

Just be careful with who you "Swap" with.

And don't swap with any one you don't trust to do the right thing.


----------



## natura87

I want to buy something. Laaaaaawd. I can feel the spirit, my wallet is in my pocket and I cannot promise that I will practice restraint.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Gurl......You just bought AveYou!!!!
> 
> I thought you were going to buy HV Whipped Gelly.
> 
> (since you a Gel-Head)
> 
> I might hafta' take a little 'nap' and wake back up around Midnight.


oh yea i forgot about HV. i need to get that tea cream and that gelly. even though i hate that mango scent she uses now. she needs to change it back to that fruit punch scent she used to have.



IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> @bronzebomb *didn't say "who".* She just said she only knows one fishy person.
> 
> She didn't identify what thread or member......so we'll let this topic rest.
> 
> Just be careful with who you "Swap" with.
> 
> And don't swap with any one you don't trust to do the right thing.


i know i was using bronzies word to describe her lol.


----------



## divachyk

I missed all the discussion...

Ordered HVs red tea moisturizer/gel and amala rinse. Had other things in my cart but decided to hold off on those for now. Be sure to select the bundled pricing for the red tea items. Bundled pricing is 20% off vs. 15% off.

I did a quick regi and used up Enso Cacao, had 1 backup but I cracked that one open to finish applying conditioner to my hair. So now, I have no backups of that. I finished up Matrix Biolage Conditioning Balm.

Things I'm getting close on...only about 1 or 2 more uses left...
Bee Mine Curly Butter (1 backup)
AV Coco Latte (1 backup) - it's too hot to be using this thick moisturizer but I only have a little bit of product left so I'm gonna use it up within the coming weeks.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Welp.  Just left Hairveda's Site.

3 Red Tea Moisturizers.......................


----------



## Brownie518

I guess I woke up just in time...


----------



## Brownie518

I'm getting a Red Tea Creme, a pH Rinse, and CoCasta.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

I made a cart started to checkout and then backed out. I couldn't figure out the 20% off so it wasn't that great a deal for me at this time.

I will get it during BF. Or the sample if I order at a later date.


----------



## chebaby

ok i got some hairveda. i got:
red tea cream
red tea gel
whipped gelly
almond glaze
hydrasylica tea spray


----------



## Ltown

Hi ladies, lurker checking in. I see more lurker too

I'm up early maybe i can get some hv red tea.  Use up cj moisiturizer conditioner not rebuy i got that around the aveyou $25 dollar sale last year.  hair is doing fine just wearing buns these days. I added aloevera juicing to my regimen, still use tea and oil weekly.


I got my order in i think i got the right red tea IDareT'sHair, is it just mositurizer and not butter? I got red gel too.


----------



## SimJam

got my order in - didnt see the bundled option until I got in here lol

red tea gel
2 whipped clouds
amala rinse
almond glaze
moist condition 24.7

wasnt interested in the satin moisturizer anyways, but I wuddah got it if I saw the bundle LOLOLOL

Oh well next time 

BJ done gots mah moneis good and propper


----------



## SimJam

Now I need to go find my glasses, been looking for them since I woke up at 4:30 this morning 

I know I fell asleep in them (waiting for HV site to open) LOLOLOLOL


----------



## Golden75

Dayum! Missed the bundle thing  that's what I get for being thirsty & ordering while waiting for the bus 

Got red tea gel & moisturizer, 2 hydra-silica. Had more but will for her bigger sales.


----------



## divachyk

Anyone loving the hydra silica? I had it my cart but removed it. I think beautyaddict1913 loved it at one point but IDareT'sHair, did you ever come to like it? Think you mentioned it wasn't doing nothing when you was using.  Not sure if that changed for you.

I hope I like that gel. I need product to slick edges and nape. I love whipped gelly. Hope this is similar. Hold but doesn't harden.


----------



## Golden75

divachyk - Claudie's Gel


----------



## chebaby

chello chello and chello its fridays ladies

my twists are still shiny
T, i smelled the trigga light and it dont stink to me thanx for that big ole bottle

my aveyou came today and everything was super hot and melted so i wont bother it until tonight. i might twist this weekend with that entwine stuff, we will see.

i did get a look at the DM DCC and it looks the texture i like but there was a big ole glob of aloe gel just sitting on top:crazy:


----------



## Golden75

Lawd i see a bad old weave.  Look like a rat jumped on her head & did the Harlem Shake, Electric Slide, & Kid & Play.  

I know imma  in haylllll for dat one.


----------



## lamaria211

Golden75 said:
			
		

> Lawd i see a bad old weave.  Look like a rat jumped on her head & did the Harlem Shake, Electric Slide, & Kid & Play.
> 
> I know imma  in haylllll for dat one.



Lmao!!!!!!!!
Too funny


----------



## Brownie518

Hey, ya'll!! I see most of us got down on some Hairveda.

divachyk - I get the Hydrasilica mist but I only use it on my body. It's the best spray to use after showering in the warm weather. Keeps away the ashies when it's too hot or humid to slap on a thick lotion or butter. 

I didn't realize that ALL of Claudie's items are on sale.


----------



## chebaby

i wasnt even thinking about no HV but since im on this coffee/tea kick i decided to try her new stuff mixed with a little old stuff
plus i usually like her moisturizers.
cant wait to break out the whipped ends this summer


----------



## Brownie518

That Red Tea Satin is really good!! 

I only ended up getting 3 things from Claudie. I really want to go off since everything is on sale but I have more than enough right now. I wish that Moisturizing Quinoa came in an 8oz.


----------



## chebaby

Brownie518 said:


> *That Red Tea Satin is really good!! *
> 
> I only ended up getting 3 things from Claudie. I really want to go off since everything is on sale but I have more than enough right now. I wish that Moisturizing Quinoa came in an 8oz.


 how did you try this? was a sample put in your box or did you buy it?


----------



## Brownie518

chebaby said:


> how did you try this? was a sample put in your box or did you buy it?



I got a sample ....


----------



## Brownie518

My Afroveda came today.
Just waiting on Hydroquenc now, due Monday. 

Where the debil is my Marie Dean?


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Hey ladies. I just got the combo of the hair gel and moisturizer; wasn't a bad deal with the added 15% off.


----------



## chebaby

Brownie518 said:


> I got a sample ....


 youre so lucky.
i cant wait to get it.

i have to make me some more tea for my spray. i fell off using tea cause i have loving this coffee butter on my scalp but sunday i will drench my hair and scalp in tea before i steam. and im gonna pre poo with trigga lite.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

divachyk said:


> Anyone loving the hydra silica? I had it my cart but removed it. I think @beautyaddict1913 loved it at one point but @IDareT'sHair, *did you ever come to like it? Think you mentioned it wasn't doing nothing when you was using. Not sure if that changed for you.*
> 
> I hope I like that gel. I need product to slick edges and nape. I love whipped gelly. Hope this is similar. Hold but doesn't harden.


 
divachyk

Nope.  This wasn't me.  I never said that.  I

 said I loved it.  Beauty said it wasn't doing anything for "her".

I like it alot.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ltown said:


> *I got my order in i think i got the right red tea* * is it just mositurizer and not butter?* I got red gel too.


 

Ltown 

Yep Ms. LT. 

That's the right thing.....  It's funny, cause the Sample was in a packet and the Full Size is in a Bottle with a Pump.

That's going to be interesting, because it kinda had a Pudding-y Consistency.  

Interested to see how it "Pumps Out"


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Hmp. 

If I knew errrbody and they Brutha' was gone be up at 3:00 a.m., I woulda' stayed on longer.

Man!  Ya'll some real PJ's up in this Piece!  Waking up at 2, 3, 4 in the a.m. for some durn products......

I logged off and watched Law & Order until I fell back asleep.  I meant to wake up right at Midnight, but it ended up being 2:30.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> Hmp.
> 
> If I knew errrbody and they Brutha' was gone be up at 3:00 a.m., I woulda' stayed on longer.
> 
> Man!  Ya'll some real PJ's up in this Piece!  Waking up at 2, 3, 4 in the a.m. for some durn products......
> 
> I logged off and watched Law & Order until I fell back asleep.  I meant to wake up right at Midnight, but it ended up being 2:30.


IDareT'sHair

My allergies woke me up at 2.30. I had forgotten all about the Hairveda thing until I saw your post. 

T, did you get anything from Claudie?


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> Hmp.
> 
> If I knew errrbody and they Brutha' was gone be up at 3:00 a.m., I woulda' stayed on longer.
> 
> *Man! Ya'll some real PJ's up in this Piece! Waking up at 2, 3, 4 in the a.m. for some durn products......*
> 
> I logged off and watched Law & Order until I fell back asleep. I meant to wake up right at Midnight, but it ended up being 2:30.


 hey pot


----------



## Brownie518

chebaby said:


> hey pot


----------



## divachyk

Thanks @IDareT'sHair - I must have read the posts wrong. I called myself digging up old convo history to see what everyone thought. I'll get the hydra next time. Thanks for the tip on the hydra @Brownie518. I love body spritzes.

ETA: My Oyin must be on a slow boat from China because it's not here yet!


----------



## Golden75

Brownie518 said:
			
		

> That Red Tea Satin is really good!!
> 
> I only ended up getting 3 things from Claudie. I really want to go off since everything is on sale but I have more than enough right now. I wish that Moisturizing Quinoa came in an 8oz.



Brownie518 - please don't make  at Claudie.  Her sale ends tomorrow I think .  So tempted to .


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair said:
			
		

> Ltown
> 
> Yep Ms. LT.
> 
> That's the right thing.....  It's funny, cause the Sample was in a packet and the Full Size is in a Bottle with a Pump.
> 
> That's going to be interesting, because it kinda had a Pudding-y Consistency.
> 
> Interested to see how it "Pumps Out"



IDareT'sHair - the pump surprised me too.  T was thinking jar


----------



## Shay72

Golden75 said:


> Lawd i see a bad old weave. Look like a rat jumped on her head & did the Harlem Shake, Electric Slide, & Kid & Play.
> 
> I know imma  in haylllll for dat one.


Girl  last night...I can't even tell the full story bc I feel bad. I saw more than 1.


----------



## bajandoc86

Hey ladies! I see BJ dun got dem monies  

Hope the weekend is shaping up nicely for you guys 

I went out for a casual dinner with the mister last night - was feenin' myself, so got all made up and dressed up my updo with a bow. I thought I was looking CAYUUUTE!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I'm sitting here Chillin' with Hendigo on my Head, fittna' answerBrownie518 question and BOOM!  

The Power goes out.  It just came back on.

Meanwhile, Fed-Ex came and delivered my Marie Dean.  She had some nice Samples in there. 

She had a nice sample of Baobab Oil and a Hair Conditioner in it. 

Brownie518 I didn't get any Claudie (this time).  I have back ups to the back ups.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75 said:


> *- the pump surprised me too. T was thinking jar*


 

Golden75

So was I?


----------



## chebaby

i cant wait to do my hair this weekend cause its gonna be a tea and coffee party.

imma use trigga(it has tea right?), HV methi step 1(tea), black tea and tiiva coffee deep conditioner and imma put jar of joe on my scalp


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Finished up 1 MD Green Hemp with Agave Nectar


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> i cant wait to do my hair this weekend cause *its gonna be a tea and coffee party.*
> 
> *imma use trigga(it has tea right?), HV methi step 1(tea), black tea and tiiva coffee deep conditioner and imma put jar of joe on my scalp*


 
Yup.  Alladat.

Did you smell it?  That other stuff I thought you could twist with.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

Either My Computer or this Site is running extremely S-L-O-W.  It's taking me a minute to post.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Either My Computer or this Site is running extremely S-L-O-W. It's taking me a minute to post.


 my computer was running slow a minute ago too


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

It's taking 4eva to load the page etc....really frustrating.  I re-booted (so we'll see).  Did your AveYou come?

I was feeling all down about losing my Power and Fed-Ex pulled up with my M Dean....

I did get to cowash out my Hendigo and do a quick Abba Reconstruct Rx.  Under the Steamer nah.


----------



## SimJam

IDareT'sHair you braved it to work with the hendingo in your hair ????


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> It's taking 4eva to load the page etc....really frustrating. I re-booted (so we'll see). Did your AveYou come?
> 
> I was feeling all down about losing my Power and Fed-Ex pulled up with my M Dean....
> 
> I did get to cowash out my Hendigo and do a quick Abba Reconstruct Rx. Under the Steamer nah.


 its taking forever for my page to load too.
yea my aveyou came cant wait to use the tiiva deep conditioner and the entwine jelly on sunday.

im glad you got a package

i cant wait to use that trigga lite this weekend.


----------



## divachyk

I'm getting slow response time today IDareT'sHair....and we had a power surge this morning as well. Ours was like at 6am. Way too early for that mess.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@SimJam 
No, I applied when I got home.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> Yup. Alladat.
> 
> Did you smell it? That other stuff I thought you could twist with.


 the other stuff smells just like HV whipped ends thanx for that i sure will use it this summer.

girl i like the scent of the trigga lite


----------



## divachyk

Jane Carter sale - not sure if any of you ladies use this.....
*Scalp Renew* helps invigorate the scalp and exfoliates all of the toxins and sludge that slow hair growth. Use as a pre-shampoo treatment.

*Scalp Nourishing Serum* when used daily, offers amazing results for excessively dry scalp. Apply at night, then shampoo out in the morning. Scalp Nourishing Serum stimulates hair growth, keeps the scalp healthy and hydrated.
Dads everywhere will love both of these all natural products!

Take 20% off when you purchase both products!
Enter coupon code: DAD2012
**Offer valid from 6-6 thru 6-17,
applies to retail order ONLY
at www.janecartersolution.com.


----------



## Shay72

Figured out how to do the bundle on HV. Happy to hear about the reward points. Probably just gonna get the Red Tea bundle and maybe some hyrdasilica. Was thinking bout getting the ACV rinse but I don't use the ones I got so I need to keep it moving on that one.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72

I don't know if I had a 'bundle' or not (3 Tea Moisturizers), but I did use my Points!

It was an Excellent Deal.


----------



## Brownie518

I feel like using some Trigger right now. I've keep wanting to mess in my hair.


----------



## Ltown

IDareT'sHair said:


> Hmp.
> 
> If I knew errrbody and they Brutha' was gone be up at 3:00 a.m., I woulda' stayed on longer.
> 
> Man!  Ya'll some real PJ's up in this Piece!  Waking up at 2, 3, 4 in the a.m. for some durn products......
> 
> I logged off and watched Law & Order until I fell back asleep.  I meant to wake up right at Midnight, but it ended up being 2:30.




Idaret's hair,  i'm up for work at 4 just woke up early.  You know i always miss the sales.


----------



## Ltown

IDareT'sHair said:


> Hmp.
> 
> If I knew errrbody and they Brutha' was gone be up at 3:00 a.m., I woulda' stayed on longer.
> 
> Man!  Ya'll some real PJ's up in this Piece!  Waking up at 2, 3, 4 in the a.m. for some durn products......
> 
> I logged off and watched Law & Order until I fell back asleep.  I meant to wake up right at Midnight, but it ended up being 2:30.




IDaret'shair :lachen: i'm up for work at 4 just woke up early.  You know i always miss the sales.


----------



## divachyk

I went back through some old before/after challenge photos --kinda walking down memory lane. I will be consistently massaging jbco on my edges as I experienced some visible thickening from consistent use.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ltown

I'm glad you were able to catch the Sale.  I think you will like the Red Tea Moisturizer.

You got me Hooked on that Roobis Chai Tea!

That Roobis Tea and that Argan Oil Combo is talkin' to me.

Brownie518

That Marie Dean Baobob Oil is a HIT!  I hope you get a Sample in your box.


----------



## Shay72

@IDareT'sHair
You would have to choose the bundle. Basically you click on the item you want then you scroll down to the middle of the page and you can click on "what does it do", "what's in it or ingredients" and if there is a bundle option you can click on that. It tells you what it is and you can choose to add it to your cart. Look Imma need BJ to work out some of those kinks on the site. Why do you have to name a company? I just put N/A. Why if I'm logged in with my addresses in my acct do I have to enter my address again? Also why when I click same as billing address it does not complete it?


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair

Baobob Oil...? Interesting. I hope I get a ship notice 
Speaking of her oil, I need to pull out my Argan Oil blend.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72

When I set "My Account" up last night, it put took the Billing Address and added it to the Shipping (once I checked that box).

In the "Company" I put NONE and proceeded to the next Line.  

Now, what I did like about it, was that I could use WELCOME and use my Points too.  (I prolly shoulda' saved those points) now that I think about it.  

Hmmmmmerplexed

Yes, I saw "The Bundle" Option:  Red Tea Moisturizer + Red Tea Gel for $20.00, but I didn't want the Gel.

So, can you choose Other Options????


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *Baobob Oil...? Interesting*. I hope I get a ship notice
> Speaking of her oil, I need to pull out my *Argan Oil blend*.


 
Brownie518

That Oil is expensive.  (It's a blend too) and it smells nice.

She really gives some nice "Samples"


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> Brownie518
> 
> That Oil is expensive.  (It's a blend too) and it smells nice.
> 
> She really gives some nice "Samples"



IDareT'sHair

Yeah, her samples are good, aren't they? Nice size and great products. (except those butter bricks erplexed)

This site is sloooooooowwwwww. I'm trying to stay up on that Ratchet thread in OT with the anniversary dinner where the husband announced he's leaving the wife for his mistress, who is sitting at the table.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

So....right nah I'm waiting on:

Hydroquench
Hairitage Hydrations
Hairveda
(in that order)  The 3 H's

Still thinking about making up an IPN Cart.  I may wait until Monday to get that Macadamia Hair Creme and get:

1 8 ounce Tea-Lightful Pomade (I'm hooked on this)
1 8 ounce Root Food
1 Macadamia Creme

Brownie518


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair

Waiting on:

Hydroquench
Hairveda
Claudie

I knew you would love that Tea Lightful!! I'm going to wait until that Strengthening Creme comes out before I order more IPN. I want that and the Tea spritz. By then I'll have tried the DC and the leave ins and I'll know if I need more. 

I'm massaging in some Rosemary Pomade. I love those Pomade Shop joints!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

Is the Strengthening Creme the Macadamia Stuff?  Or is that something different?

I wanna try that "Root Food" although I'm sure that's just some kind of Grease.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

This durn site is workin' my last nerve.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair

This site is killin me right about now. I'm about to log off in a minute. 

I think the Macadamia is the one coming out on Monday. The Strengthening Creme is the Ayurvedic one she said will be out later in the month, along with the Cleansing conditioner. 

The Root Food is like a grease, yes.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

Yeah, I went and did a little Cart.  

I think the Tea Pomade is really all I need (Grease-wise) 

I should get 2 8 ounces of Tea Pomade and call it a day.


----------



## bajandoc86

Did y'all read the RATCHET thread in OT?!?! That ish had me munching on popcorn and drinking some draanks!


----------



## divachyk

Going to check now bajandoc86


----------



## divachyk

Victoria Secret semi annual sale is going on now online and in stores on 12 June as per an email I received from VS.

ETA: Free Ebony mag subscription
https://www.valuemags.com/freeoffer/freeoffer.asp?offer=Ebony_StartSamp


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

Morning Ladies

I ended up hitting the paynah on BJ since I figured out the bundle thang. I got that and a tea spritz. 

IDareT'sHair -I was up until 3a watching movies. I kept trying to get that code to work but it must of activated after 2a or 3a.

My HQS should ship today. So that and BJ and I'm good until the fall.

Have a good one ladies. I'm off to a kickboxing class. This will be interesting.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Vonnieluvs08

Yeah HV's site was ackin' up on me too. 

This Site is loading extremely slow. Last night was extremely frustrating and I see today it's no better.

Glad your HQS is finally on the way! Mine should be here sometime today.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Hey ladies this wash day I used up the following.

MD's coffee and Kokum (backups on the way)
CJ's argan and olive ( many backups) 
Claudie's scalp elixir ( 1 backup)


----------



## divachyk

I edited my HV order to add a hydra silica tea. My Oyin arrived today. Got a J&B and sample size of BSP. The box included candy and blow bubbles that little kids like to play with. Heck, I will admit, I was blowing bubbles around the house after I cracked open that box.


----------



## Brownie518

bajandoc86 said:


> Did y'all read the RATCHET thread in OT?!?! That ish had me munching on popcorn and drinking some draanks!




bajandoc86 - That's the one I was talkin about upthread!!! 

My Hydroquench came today. That Coconut Lime Oil smells


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

Hi Ms. B!

I think my HQS is probably out there too.  I need to go check because it's HOT, HOT, HOT.

I got the IPN Root Food.  Gimme a quick review.


----------



## Brownie518

curlyhersheygirl said:


> Hey ladies this wash day I used up the following.
> 
> MD's coffee and Kokum (backups on the way)
> CJ's argan and olive ( many backups)
> Claudie's scalp elixir ( 1 backup)



curlyhersheygirl

Great job using up!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

Can I get a please Review on Root Food?


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair

It's a grease/pomade type. I used it for scalp massages and would also apply it before tying my hair up. Left my hair soft and shiny. My scalp felt great after using it, too.
It's your type of product, IMO.


----------



## Golden75

I need to get my lazy arse out of bed.  Realized I need to retwist my edges.

Think imma rub some AVG on my scalp  Claudie tea spritz   seal up with trigga


----------



## Golden75

Next IPN sale, I'm on it


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *It's a grease/pomade type. I used it for scalp massages and would also apply it before tying my hair up. Left my hair soft and shiny. My scalp felt great after using it, too.*
> *It's your type of product, IMO. *


 
@Brownie518

Thanks!

Yeah, I need to rotate my Claudie Revitalizer, Claudie Iman, with something similar and thought this would do the trick.

I might skip SD Destination Hydration and wait for July 4. 

I don't think Imma get that new IPN Macadamia this time either. 

I am on overload.

IA: That HQS Coconut Lime smells thebomb.com


----------



## Golden75

I don't even want to crack open the HQS.  But y'all making wanna go smell that lime oil.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair

I rotate those 2 Claudie's with my Pomade Shop stuff right now. And that Tea Lightful


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

My IPN came (8 ounce Tea-Lightful Shine) and she stuck a 4 ounce Transitioning Creme in there (which was very nice).

My HQS also came.  I had to stick that Oil skrait in the Fridge.  It was a Liquid.  It's close to 90 here today.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75

You should go smell it!oke:


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

I am thinking about turning that HQS "Greaseless Moisture" into a Pre-Rx.


----------



## bajandoc86

My mountainroseherbs stuff came today. The place was so HOT today I actually had thoughts about picking the stuff up another day - I ended up braving the heat. That's the only thing I've done for today. No mo' energy.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair

I didn't get that one. I got the 5 Day Moisture. That joint is thick, too. I've already rubbed up the body with it. Very moisturizing. I wish it was scented. I'm about to dribble some of that sweet Coconut Lime in there!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *I didn't get that one. I got the 5 Day Moisture. That joint is thick, too. I've already rubbed up the body with it. Very moisturizing. I wish it was scented. I'm about to dribble some of that sweet Coconut Lime in there!!*


 

@Brownie518

Oh...that 5 Day isn't 'scented'? 

Glad I didn't get it. Is it whipped/soft or hard/thick?

@bajandoc86

Gurl....it's smokin' hot here too. I haven't left the house all day.

I did do a little Claudie Tea Spritz  tho'.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

Since my HQS and IPN came, I'm only waiting on:

Hairitage Hydrations (shipped)
Hairveda
Another IPN


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> Brownie518
> 
> Since my HQS and IPN came, I'm only waiting on:
> 
> Hairitage Hydrations (shipped)
> Hairveda
> Another IPN


IDareT'sHair

The 5 Day is whipped and thick. It softens as soon as you rub it and warm it, though. A little will go a long way. I'm going to use it like Shi's PrePoo  

Waiting on: Marie Dean, Hairveda, Claudie, Silk Dreams.
I might get a couple of Soft & Creamy from HH.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> Waiting on: Marie Dean, Hairveda, Claudie, Silk Dreams.
> I might get a couple of *Soft & Creamy from HH. *


 
Brownie518

Sounds Good!

From Hairitage I got:
1 4 ounce Joe
1 4 ounce Sprout
1 4 ounce Peach


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair

I love that Joe!!! It is super moisturizing. 
I gave Sprout to my sis and niece and SO uses that Peach on his hair . He likes the shine.


----------



## Golden75

Brownie518 said:
			
		

> IDareT'sHair
> 
> I rotate those 2 Claudie's with my Pomade Shop stuff right now. And that Tea Lightful



Brownie518 - not sure if you said, bout how long u been using the rosemary pomade & can you give a mini review? TIA

I have the rosemary & peppermint pomade.  Imma use peppermint first cuz I think she gave this a 1 yr shelf life & rosemary 2.


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair said:
			
		

> Golden75
> 
> You should go smell it!oke:



 I just might


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518  I think Imma really love that IPN Lemongrass & Basil.  

I love really the Consistency.  I hope the "Lemon" doesn't bother/irritate me.

I hope she & I are 'good' nah.  Because I've loved everything I've ever gotten from her.erplexed.....

Golden75  You should.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

Hairitage is good!  The Coco Aloe Hydrator is a very nice Hair Milk/Lotion too.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I can't wait until my HV Red Tea comes.  I Might save a bottle of that for Fall/Winter.

You know I didn't see where it listed ounces?  I'm wondering if it is 4?  I did not see where it listed ounces?

Brownie518 Golden75


----------



## Brownie518

Golden75 said:


> Brownie518 - not sure if you said, bout how long u been using the rosemary pomade & can you give a mini review? TIA
> 
> I have the rosemary & peppermint pomade.  Imma use peppermint first cuz I think she gave this a 1 yr shelf life & rosemary 2.



Golden75

I've been using the Rosemary consistently for about three weeks now. It's excellent for scalp massages and great for my problem areas (nape and edges). I apply it there every day at least once sometimes twice, to keep them moisturized and healthy. So far, so good!! I also have the Coffee and I'll be reordering both.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518

Nice Review on the Pomade Shop's Pomades Lady B!. 

I might try to get that Coffee one during the next Sale.


----------



## Golden75

Brownie518 - thanks!  I may bust it out. Matter fact I'll use that instead of trigga. 

IDareT'sHair - I was wondering the same, what da ounzessss!   didn't stop none of us from hitting pah nah!

So I cracked the HQS.  I agree with Ms. B  on using 5D as a Pre-poo, smells faintly like silly putty.  Lime oil smells like lime, maybe lime jello. The coconut mango smells good,very lightly scented, like something baked. 

Now lemme put this tub of new & unused back on the top shelf  Still working on new & unused in the lower cabinet


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair

I was wondering about the ounces myself. After I ordered... It 'looks' like it's 8 ounces...I hope, cuz it's 

That Rosemary pomade really makes my hair soft, too.  I'll put it on my scalp sometimes before I put on my scarf and it ends up nice and soft. 

Golden75 - What are you considering from IPN?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75 Brownie518

I honestly didn't care (but it woulda' been nice to know).  

Clawd...I emailed BJ 3 times askin' her when I could get a Full-Size (after that sample).

I prolly woulda' bought it if it was 2 ounces.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I feel like buying something.  

But I bought another 3 pk. Visviscal today, so I need to gone & take a seat.


----------



## Golden75

Brownie518 said:
			
		

> IDareT'sHair
> 
> I was wondering about the ounces myself. After I ordered... It 'looks' like it's 8 ounces...I hope, cuz it's
> 
> That Rosemary pomade really makes my hair soft, too.  I'll put it on my scalp sometimes before I put on my scarf and it ends up nice and soft.
> 
> Golden75 - What are you considering from IPN?



Brownie518 - ummmm  1 of everything .  But seriously, I'll start with the tea lightful stuff, the pumpkin stuff, and a condish.  I stay off her site cuz I know what will go down


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> I feel like buying something.
> 
> But I bought another 3 pk. Visviscal today, so I need to gone & take a seat.




.....


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Golden75

That IPN is some good stuff. 

And she is launching a new product (A Macadamia Creme) on Monday 6/11.


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair - I didn't care bout the size either.  I wanted it.  It dawned after me later that I didn't see sizes for the gel or moisturizer 

I was gonna grab more vivisical too.  But I sat my arse down!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75

I usually don't "Dive Right In to" new stuff...but I'll definitely be putting that HV Red Tea into immediate rotation.


----------



## Brownie518

Golden75 said:


> Brownie518 - ummmm  1 of everything .  But seriously, I'll start with the tea lightful stuff, the pumpkin stuff, and a condish.  I stay off her site cuz I know what will go down



 I feel you. After my next order, I'll have all of her products except for the cleanser thing she has.  I plan to get Root Food and the Tea Spritz next time. You need to sign  up for the newsletter, it has discount codes in there.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> .....


 
@Brownie518 

Yeah. I need to sit on down someplace.

My little Sale fell through. I won't be doing any more "Pending" Sales.

My plan was: to use the money from that to purchase the Visviscal.

Imma hafta' start putting Payment due upon agreement of purchase (or something like that).

I might just get out of the Exchange business altogether. (Unless it's one of my regular customers)


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75 said:


> *I was gonna grab more vivisical too. But I sat my arse down!*


 
Golden75

I shoulda' talked to you 1st so you coulda'::buttkick:


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair

Girl, I really hope I like this Go Deep, for real. I'm going to use it and see how it does on it's own. I'll know as soon as I rinse what the verdict is. I'll have my BV Smoove close by just in case


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *Girl, I really hope I like this Go Deep, for real. I'm going to use it and see how it does on it's own. I'll know as soon as I rinse what the verdict is. I'll have my BV Smoove close by just in case *


 
@Brownie518

Thanks for trying this one out Ms. B. 

Did you also get the Mango Repair one?

I'll be using CD BV-Smoove Tuesday.

Imma use these 2 8 ounces of CD BV and save the 16 ounces for Fall/Winter.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> Thanks for trying this one out Ms. B.
> 
> Did you also get the Mango Repair one?
> 
> I'll be using CD BV-Smoove Tuesday.
> 
> Imma use these 2 8 ounces of CD BV and save the 16 ounces for Fall/Winter.



IDareT'sHair

Yeah, I got the Mango one, also.  It smells good. 

Hmph, you know I won't be saving any of my BV Smoove. Can't do it. Oh, and CD says that's exclusive to HSN. I'm still waiting to hear if it will be back in the 16 ounce.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

I'm really liking HV's Amala Creme Rinse.  I just love her stuff for Spring/Summer.  

It's the perfect weight and it always gets the job done.

For me, HV is the perfect Spring/Summer Cowash Conditioners.

It's 16 ounces and very affordable.

_*hands over pin# to bj *_


----------



## Brownie518

Yeah, that is a nice creme rinse. I have a bottle sitting around that I need to use.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *Yeah, I got the Mango one, also.  It smells good. *
> 
> *Hmph, you know I won't be saving any of my BV Smoove. Can't do it. Oh, and CD says that's exclusive to HSN. I'm still waiting to hear if it will be back in the 16 ounce.*


 
Brownie518

Yeah, that Coconut Mango Repair smells Delish!

Now that I "think" it's gonna stay hot....I wanna dig into some of these Jasmines to DC with.

And CD BV Smoove will be the perfect Fall/Winter DC'er.

Them 16 Smooves for $19 and some change was thebomb.com


----------



## divachyk

One day I will be current on what's hot in this thread. My slow use up habits got me still working on things you ladies consider old news.  The IPN and HQS items sound nice.


----------



## Brownie518

I'm close to using up:

Claudie's Moisturizing Quinoa Coffee
Claudie's Iman butter
OCT
Shi Naturals Grow Potion
Shi Naturals Tea Rinse (one more use)


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *Yeah, that is a nice creme rinse. I have a bottle sitting around that I need to use.*


 
Brownie518

For some reason, I didn't think I was gone like it?  I don't know why tho'.

I was mad when I saw I had like 4 bottles, now I'm glad I have them.

I Lurve it!


----------



## divachyk

Brownie518 IDareT'sHair Golden75 - I didn't see the sizes either when ordering HV. I was gonna get it regardless based on the reviews. I can't wait to get it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518

I'm really, really close to using up:
1 8 ounce Tea Lightful Pomade (back ups)
1 16 HV Amala Cleanse (back ups)
1 4 ounce bottle of Moisture Balance Lotion (no back up)
1 8 ounce CD BV DC'er (back ups)
1 8 ounce DB DC'er (back ups)
1 Claudie Leave-In Spritz


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> Brownie518
> 
> Yeah, that Coconut Mango Repair smells Delish!
> 
> Now that I "think" it's gonna stay hot....I wanna dig into some of these Jasmines to DC with.
> 
> And CD BV Smoove will be the perfect Fall/Winter DC'er.
> 
> Them 16 Smooves for $19 and some change was thebomb.com


IDareT'sHair

That 19 anc change was less than the 8 ounce  That one is a 'perennial' for me. It keeps me smooth and frizz free in warm weather and nice and moisturized in the cold weather. 



divachyk said:


> One day I will be current on what's hot in this thread. My slow use up habits got me still working on things you ladies consider old news.  The IPN and HQS items sound nice.



divachyk - I can say that I am loving IPN. I'll let ya'll know about HydroQuench very soon.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

divachyk

Yep. We were on IPN last year.  That's when I had my little CS issue with her. 

But, I really liked everything.  Especially the "Turn me Loose" Detangler.

The only HQS I've tried so far, has been the "Greaseless Moisture" which I'm seriously thinking about trying it as a Pre-Cowash Rx.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

I would like to finish up at 6 DC'ers by Labor Day.  

Or 4 if I count 2 HQS (because I got 16 ounces in the Mango and the Go Deep).

I need to think this through.  I only have: BV Smoove and DB DC'er open right nah.

Once I finish those up, I'll pull maybe 2 Jasmines and the HQS and start on those.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

Imma really miss that Claudie Leave-In Spritz (no back ups)

divachyk

Are you close to using up anything?


----------



## Brownie518

divachyk - I think you'll really like that Red Tea! It's very moisturizing and has a nice, light consistency.

IDareT'sHair

I usually just make a big list of stuff to use up, set an end date, and work from there. I usually get through everything when I do that. I need to update mine tonight. 
Right now, I have a BV Smoove, an MD Sweet Milk, and soon this Go Deep open. The BV and MD aren't even close to half finished yet.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

I'm liking doing that MT DC'er. I'm glad I started using it this way.  

I'll keep doing that throughout the Summer (I think) and then start back on other Protein Rx's in the fall.

Or I'll rotate it with something really lightweight.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair

I can't wait to see Claudie's 'new formulations' and new products. I wish I had gotten that Leave In spritz. I know her creamy Leave In is my sh*t right now.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

That's a nice plan.  The plan that works for me, is not having 50-11 things open at one time. 

That's when I start feeling overwhelmed.  

Having no more than 2-3 of the same types of things open at once works for me.


----------



## bajandoc86

Tomorrow will be 7 days I haven't touched my ends. Didn't bother to take down the updo to oil my scalp....I just poked the tip on the applicator bottle and squeezed along the parts.

Aiming to make it 14 days without handling my ends. We'll see.


----------



## chebaby

chello ladies
i went out early this morning and it was hot hot hot took all my energy, i came back home and slept the rest of the day away lol.

i cant wait to do my hair tomorrow.

im pissed about that entwin stuff i got from aveyou. that stuff was pricey yet it aint got no scent and the butter aint no damn butter lol. its a cream but its like a lotion texture


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> I can't wait to see Claudie's 'new formulations' and new products. I wish I had gotten that Leave In spritz. *I know her creamy Leave In is my sh*t right now.*


 

Brownie518

That's how I feel about this Spritz.  

Imma be hurt bad when I run out.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> chello ladies
> i went out early this morning and it was hot hot hot took all my energy, i came back home and slept the rest of the day away lol.
> 
> i cant wait to do my hair tomorrow.
> 
> *im pissed about that entwin stuff i got from aveyou. that stuff was pricey yet it aint got no scent and the butter aint no damn butter lol. its a cream but its like a lotion texture*


 
chebaby

Gell-o Chelady!

Hmp.  You need to look at AveYou's Return Policy.  

Did you ever contact Kern 'nem?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

bajandoc86

Dang Gurl...... You be gettin' Your Style on!

Nice!


----------



## Brownie518

Hey, che!! That sucks about entwin. You sendin it back?

Everyone is sayin it's hot where they are. It was warm and sunny but not too hot today. I think it's supposed to pass 90 tomorrow, which I am not looking forward to. Anything past 83 is too hot for me


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Gell-o Chelady!
> 
> Hmp.  You need to look at AveYou's Return Policy.
> 
> Did you ever contact Kern 'nem?


i didnt even think to return it to aveyou. imma check their policy.

i forgot all about kern nem. ill send it tonight lol.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

Anything past 75 is too hot for me.   It's in the 90's again tomorrow.

chebaby

Call AveYou and send that mess back.


----------



## chebaby

Brownie518 said:


> Hey, che!! That sucks about entwin. You sendin it back?
> 
> Everyone is sayin it's hot where they are. It was warm and sunny but not too hot today. I think it's supposed to pass 90 tomorrow, which I am not looking forward to. Anything past 83 is too hot for me


hey girl
i might send it back. im curious about the jelly but not so much that butter
girl anything over 75 is too hot for me


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *i didnt even think to return it to aveyou. imma check their policy.*
> 
> *i forgot all about kern nem. ill send it tonight lol.*


 
@chebaby

Please take care of both of these.

ETA:  I can't beweave we both said 75 Degrees. *pinches che*


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> *Anything past 75 is too hot for me*.   It's in the 90's again tomorrow.
> 
> @chebaby
> 
> Call AveYou and send that mess back.


jinx

imma think about sending that butter back. i think i want that jelly but then again it looks like HV gelly which i have on the way. and HV is like $10 cheaper.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Please take care of both of these.
> 
> ETA:  I can't beweave we both said 75 Degrees. **pinches che**


i will. i thought maybe if i let the packae cool off it would thicken up(the butter) but nope, that thang still a lotion

 at the bolded. i cant stand it when its too hot. i much prefer the cold as long as theres no snow.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> jinx
> 
> *imma think about sending that butter back. i think i want that jelly but then again it looks like HV gelly which i have on the way. and HV is like $10 cheaper.*


 
@chebaby

Send them both back. Period.

Or exchange it for something else (maybe some CJ) if they won't give you a Refund.

But I certainly would not keep it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

Lemme go look at that awful entwine or whatever that mess is called.  And the Return Policy.


----------



## Brownie518

Okay, ladies. Time for the playoffs, game 7. Lata...


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Send them both back. Period.
> 
> *Or exchange it for something else (maybe some CJ)* if they won't give you a Refund.
> 
> But I certainly would not keep it.


ok now the bolded is sounding real good lol. i could get another rehab together those 4oz jars were over $30


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

What ever happened to the Cracked Bottles of HTN?

chebaby

They said you can do exchanges on Un-Opened/Un-Used.


----------



## Golden75

Brownie518 said:


> IDareT'sHair
> 
> Girl, I really hope I like this Go Deep, for real. I'm going to use it and see how it does on it's own. I'll know as soon as I rinse what the verdict is. I'll have my BV Smoove close by just in case



Brownie518 - can't wait to here your review.  Mine seems very liquidy  and needs a good shaking before using.  The coconut mango repair is thick, I think.

I am ready to rip these twists out and get down on these products!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75

I Agree.  The Go Deep is "runny"


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair said:


> Golden75
> 
> I shoulda' talked to you 1st so you coulda'::buttkick:



IDareT'sHair - that thread almost sucked me in, but imma wait til I'm down to 40 pills before I reorder.


----------



## bajandoc86

I decided to cook.....got my chicken seasoned and marianating. Need to decide what to do after that. Hmmm


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75

I wasn't even in that thread.  

After I ordered, I went in the thread & I saw the 11% Discount Code.  erplexed

I used the 10% I got from you a while back.


----------



## Brownie518

The Go Deep is definitely not as thick as the Mango Repair. I'm thinking about prepooing with the Mango. Not sure yet.


----------



## divachyk

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> Imma really miss that Claudie Leave-In Spritz (no back ups)
> 
> @divachyk
> 
> Are you close to using up anything?


@IDareT'sHair, I took a page from your book and only have a few things open at one time. Not anywhere close to using up since the items I have open are freshly opened. I decided to pre-poo every wash day so hopefully that will get some product moving. My plan is to dry DC on cowash day and pre-poo with oils on shampoo days. 



Brownie518 said:


> Okay, ladies. Time for the playoffs, game 7. Lata...


@Brownie518, I'm watching to.


----------



## Brownie518

LET'S GO CELTICS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## divachyk

Brownie518 said:


> LET'S GO CELTICS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 
Since I'm from Florida, guess I should be saying let's go Heat.  But really, I am not a die hard fan of any team and I played bb throughout HS and college.


----------



## bajandoc86

Laws this chicken smelling so good! I decided to bake it in an Alfredo sauce with a touch of basil pesto.....


----------



## divachyk

I am over at Claudie's checking a few things out...my mock cart has
2 teas - love this stuff 
Balancing ends assurance - love this stuff also but can wait to buy a backup
3-1 cleansing conditioner - haven't tried this yet
Moisturizing quinoa coffee hair cream - haven't tried this yet either


----------



## bronzebomb

I'm a Florida Girl!  Born and Bred 

Yay Heat!


----------



## destine2grow

Morning ladies!

Yesterday I did dd hair. I need to finish doing my hair. 

I also watch the game last night. I am also from FL and still live in FL but I am not a heat fan.

I did place my order with HV.
Avosoya light oil
Whipped clouds
Whipped gelly
Red tea creme.

I also purchased a wig last night from luxurious hair boutique. They are have a sale. Weekend15 is the code. I got the Rachael wig. 

I hate I missed HH sale. I really wanted some things. I will wait to they reopen. 

You ladies have me wanting some of every thing. Its a food thing I started vack working.

natura87 I sent you a pm.


----------



## SmilingElephant

I need some ideas on good leave-ins.

*scans thread* I have Hair Dew already. I do mostly wash n go's so...i like to splurge on my leave-ins and RO every now and then.

Any suggestions?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

bajandoc86

Can I get a Plate?.....


----------



## SmilingElephant

bronzebomb said:


> I'm a Florida Girl!  Born and Bred
> 
> Yay Heat!



Me too! I actually like both the Celtics and the Heat...i shoulda stayed w/the Heat. I was watchin the game while i was gettin ready to go out...i was like...yeah..Celtics got this, they play dirty

Chile i came home 2 1/2 hours later, turned on the tv...Paul Pierce looked like he had been cryin in the locker room

I was like..."Seriously? This is what we're doing? This is what the kids are doing now? Seriously?? Fa real?" I was butthurt.

WITH Rondo on the court...i meannnnn....dang.


Back to the thread!


----------



## Ltown

Good morning ladies lurker checkin!

Its hot around here and the first day of summer ain't until 21st.  

Brownie518, sorry boston lost.  I don't follow nba lime nfl but maybe i should to some pubs, lounges find a fellow  its hard being single dl is on the rise

The aloevera juice is keeping my hair moist. My stash is narowing down i do want to use up this jasmines this summer.  I only have hv on order, still on a buy a little   I'm in a new class economic is kicking my butt if va would let me give $$ to dd i wouldn't be taking classes, hate it


----------



## Shay72

So I'm still trying to figure out why my IPN stuff hasn't been shipped so I checked my messages and she said she started my order but didn't finish bc she hadn't heard from me. [email protected] please I responded to you in the same day. She is letting me choose another item for free. Now there is gonna be another hold up so I can choose the product then she has to make it. Um never again....


----------



## destine2grow

I want to order 2 of IPN new items. I will wait... She sounds kind of sketchy.


----------



## Shay72

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Shay72
> 
> When I set "My Account" up last night, it put took the Billing Address and added it to the Shipping (once I checked that box).
> 
> In the "Company" I put NONE and proceeded to the next Line.
> 
> Now, what I did like about it, was that I could use WELCOME and use my Points too. (I prolly shoulda' saved those points) now that I think about it.
> 
> Hmmmmmerplexed
> 
> Yes, I saw "The Bundle" Option: Red Tea Moisturizer + Red Tea Gel for $20.00, but I didn't want the Gel.
> 
> So, can you choose Other Options????


I think Avosoya is paired up with something as a bundle. I can't remember what. She needs to make bundles a category.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Shay72

Girl....You know what I went through with IPN. 

Chile...I was Heated!  

And then we had that ugly fall-out via PayPal. And PayPal ended up issuing me a refund.

It was Ugly.

But......8 months later, here I am.erplexed


----------



## SimJam

bajandoc86 said:


> Laws this chicken smelling so good! I decided to bake it in an Alfredo sauce with a touch of basil pesto.....


 

chile oh gawwwwd I love me some basil pesto.
Did u go to Yush last night? It was aaaight, Ive been to better ones.




entyhoooz I just made another HV order


----------



## Shay72

IDareT'sHair
We will see how this turns out. I'm starting to think you have received several orders from her in the same time and I haven't received one. Matter of fact didn't you just order? Let's see when you get yours and when I get mine.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72 said:


> *I'm starting to think you have received several orders from her in the same time and I haven't received one.*


 
@Shay72

The one I got yesterday, I ordered after you did. (I think).  But it was only 1 item.


----------



## Shay72

IDareT'sHair
That's what I thought 

Dang this Mocha Infusion smells so good. It's on my hair now under a plastic cap.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72 said:


> *That's what I thought *
> 
> *Dang this Mocha Infusion smells so good. It's on my hair now under a plastic cap.*


 

Shay72  Yeah, I actually got it on Friday..

Yes Clawd, that Mocha Infusion smells thebomb.com

Everytime I think about 'what happened' I get mad all over again.  I told you, when I re-ordered, I went over what had happened in my Notes to Seller (again), to let her know I hadn't forgotten.

And the frustrating thing for me was, Brownie was getting her stuff w/o incident.

I think it took me close to 35-40 days to get my Stuff.  She was 'ignoring' me, until I escalated it through PayPal.


----------



## Shay72

IDareT'sHair
I will be keeping an eye on this and keeping all e-mails as evidence.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Shay72

At least she "replied" to you. 

When I went through that mess with her, she wasn't even corresponding with me PERIOD.

I couldn't get an answer about nothing. It wasn't until I filed that Claim that she decided to materialize.


----------



## Shay72

IDareT'sHair
I guess that is a positive but I'm just waiting for the next excuse.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72

Yeah Girl....She ignorned all my emails inquiring where my FiddyDollas was at!

She even blocked my emails.  It wasn't until I filed that claim, that I got a response (well the response was through PayPal).  

And just it went down hill from there.  I was on the phone with PayPal and everything.  It just wasn't no email situation.  There were verbal actions taken.

PayPal ended up refunding me.  Not Her.


----------



## divachyk

SmilingElephant said:


> I need some ideas on good leave-ins.
> 
> *scans thread* I have Hair Dew already. I do mostly wash n go's so...i like to splurge on my leave-ins and RO every now and then.
> 
> Any suggestions?



SmilingElephant, I use BM hair milk or Pura MM as my LI. I'm unsure if those fit into the wash n go category though.


----------



## Golden75

IPN  

I just I grabbed a few items from Ms. Claudie: Tea spritz, gel, moisturizing coffee quinoa cream.

Almost got IPN earlier today, didn't know her prices were so high, and she can't ship timely, stall tactics, unresponsive.  I'll hold off on her a bit longer.

Bout to paint my nails!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75 said:


> *Almost got IPN earlier today, didn't know her prices were so high, and she can't ship timely, stall tactics, unresponsive. I'll hold off on her a bit longer.*


 
Golden75

Well...........


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

Hello Ladies.

At work, luckily last day until Friday. I took my twists out and just wore them without fluffing or any thing. I put a lil avosoya on them before I untwist.

I got a formal shipping notice from HQS. They are shipping to my old address which is fine since i will be out of town all week. I would hate for my stuff to melt or mold sitting outside all week.

I'm also waiting on HV but that I'm not worried about since she probably got hit and won't ship for a week.

Back to catching up on the goings on.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Unfortunately, that stuff is just so Darn Good....

It really is.  I hope/pray she works on her lack of CS skills.  

I'm still working on that  vendor 'relationship'.  _*ice-cracking*_

If you all can remember back then, I kept 'lamenting' over how much I liked those durn products.  

I hope she totally gets it together.


----------



## chebaby

I just went on a crazy hair spree lol. I got a denman paddle brush because I remember how this cut through all the tangles of my dry hair like it was nothing while I was transitioning. So imma start detangled with it on dry hair in sections before I hop it the shower. I also got cj beauticurls leave I. And a&o conditioner. Uncle funkys daughter squeaky shampoo, good hair leave in and curly magic. I'm on my way home now to start on this hair of mine.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75

re: IPN you can get the Sample Sizes.....


----------



## chebaby

Oh I also got deva no poo lol.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby;16145097[B said:
			
		

> ]I just went on a crazy hair spree lol. I got a denman paddle brush[/B] because I remember how this cut through all the tangles of my dry hair like it was nothing while I was transitioning. So imma start detangled with it on dry hair in sections before I hop it the shower. *I also got cj beauticurls leave I. And a&o conditioner. Uncle funkys daughter squeaky shampoo, good hair leave in and curly magic. *I'm on my way home now to start on this hair of mine.


 
chebaby

Gurl......You need to STOP!  (In the Name of Love)


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *Oh I also got deva no poo lol.*


 
chebaby

Falls Out!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I'm thinking about putting the HQS Coconut Lime Cleansing Conditioner into Rotation on Tuesday.

I'm almost done with HV's Amala Creme Rinse.  I'm trying to decide if I'll just finish this up 1st or break open one of the HQS Cleansing Conditioners.

The HQS Cleansing Conditioner is getting mad positive reviews.

Will probably end up steaming with Darcy's DC'er.  Or CD BV Smoove. (both of these have about 1-2 more uses).


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

IDareT'sHair said:
			
		

> chebaby
> 
> Gurl......You need to STOP!  (In the Name of Love)



ROFL!! I spit out my food when i read this.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Vonnieluvs08

Girl, You know sometime we hafta' speak the troof in Lurve.

Sometimes we have to do those Interventions


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair said:
			
		

> Golden75
> 
> re: IPN you can get the Sample Sizes.....



IDareT'sHair - Thanks T!  I saw that, but I think I would really like her stuff and want it big!  But I may do that in the future.  I still need to see how she actin


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75 said:


> - Thanks T! I saw that, but I think I would really like her stuff and want it big! But I may do that in the future. *I still need to see how she actin*


 
Golden75

Shole do.........

The 4 ounce samples are nice sizes tho'.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Gurl......You need to STOP!  (In the Name of Love)


girl i couldnt help myself. i was just throwing stuff in the basket

we on a no buy now right


----------



## chebaby

im about to oil my scalp nwith trigga or trigga lite, which ever one i reach for and then cover my hair in methi step 1 for an hour or so.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *girl i couldnt help myself. i was just throwing stuff in the basket*
> 
> we on a no buy now right


 
Girl......You have been on a Roll!  You need to Slow that thang down.
(For real)



chebaby said:


> *im about to oil my scalp nwith trigga or trigga lite, which ever one i reach for and then cover my hair in methi step 1 for an hour or so.*


 
chebaby  Um, Imma hafta' steal this Recipe.......


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> Girl......You have been on a Roll!  You need to Slow that thang down.
> (For real)
> 
> 
> 
> @chebaby  Um, Imma hafta' steal this Recipe.......


i know right!! i have HV and MD on the way plus everything i got locally i been on a roll lol. 

and this damn denman aint detangling nothing


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *i know right!! i have HV and MD on the way plus everything i got locally i been on a roll lol. *
> 
> and this damn denman aint detangling nothing


 
chebaby

*cough*

Did you ever contact AveYou and/or Kern's ?

Girl....You been tearin' up some Haulin'.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> *cough*
> 
> Did you ever contact AveYou and/or Kern's ?
> 
> Girl....You been tearin' up some Haulin'.


i sent kern an email and ill send aveyou tomorrow.

i dont know whats come over me


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *i dont know whats come over me*


 
chebaby

Chile...You been haulin' yo' be-hind off!  You been gettin' busy.

PAYNAHPAYNAHPAYNAHPAYNAHPAYNAHPAYNAHPAYNAHPAYNAHPAY:dollar:


----------



## Shay72

divachyk said:


> Btw before I retire for the night, I asked the pomade shop when the next sale will be and it is 4th of july.


IDareT'sHair. See I ain't crazy. I had the wrong person Brownie518 but I knew somebody up in this thread mentioned her next sale.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Shay72

No, I knew You knew what You was Talmbout. No Doubt.

I'll pick up that Coffee Pomade during that Sale.

ETA:  I still think $25.00 is too high for 4 ounces of product.


----------



## Shay72

IDareT'sHair
I do too and that's why I bought during a sale.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Shay72

I'm getting it 07/04. That stuff has been getting Great Reviews.

Hairitage Hydration's Jar Of Joe is $20.00 for 4 ounces, so it's up there too.

I hope Claudie's Coffee products are more reasonable.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Chile...You been haulin' yo' be-hind off!  You been gettin' busy.
> 
> *PAYNAHPAYNAHPAYNAHPAYNAHPAYNAHPAYNAHPAYNAHPAYNAHPAY*:dollar:


girl i been in the mood to buy err thang lately


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

IDareT'sHair Anyone reading this thread would think we all need an intervention..lol!

So I'm gonna mix up some henna for Tuesday. I was gonna try to keep this twistout while on vacay but since I'm going to be at the beach I might as well give it some TLC before being in the sun.

I should be able to use up a few BFH conditioners.

Trying to decide what to take with me its only 2 days put I gotta proctect the hair from the sun and salt water.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *girl i been in the mood to buy err thang lately*


 
chebaby

You should have boxes next week!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Vonnieluvs08 said:


> *Anyone reading this thread would think we all need an intervention..lol!*
> 
> *Trying to decide what to take with me its only 2 days put I gotta proctect the hair from the sun and salt water.*


 
Vonnieluvs08

We do!.... 

Something Rich & Creamy


----------



## Shay72

Body product hits--Shea Moisture's Body Wash, Reve Essentials Body Wash, Gud (Burt's Bees) Bodywash

I will stick with Shea Moisture as #1  with Gud as a back up because I can get those at Target.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

What's Up Ms. B?

How was that Hydroquench "Go Deep?"

_*crosses fangers*_


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair Shay72

Hey, ladies!!! 

I actually liked the Go Deep. My hair was so soft and smooth, and very well detangled. I was very surprised. I'm going to use it again on Wednesday before I post in the HQ thread. I will say that it is way too runny for my tastes. But it worked well on my hair. 

Oh, and T, you need to use that IPN Basil Lemongrass creme! I used that as my leave in. Super detangler!! My hair dried real nice. I'm going to use that again Wed, too, just to be sure.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518

Nice Review! Thanks. I also "Mentioned" You in that HQS Thread.

I knew/thought I'd like that "Go Deep" Because of the Argan Oil.

I know! I already Love that IPN Lemongrass Basil.  (will get an 8 ounce Jar).

I haven't fully used it, but I keep opening it and swiping some on because I love the smell and the consistency.

IA: That Go Deep is very Runny. Kinda reminds me of AV Ashlii Amala.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair

yeah, that basil lemongrass is nice!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

I want an 8 ounce of the Lemongrass Basil.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

I did not know there were only 7 codes for 7 people for SD's.  What the What?

I went in that thread today (cause I was looking for something to buy) and noticed it was only like 7 codes for 7 people.

So, I just picked up IPN's Marsh & Aloe Transitioning Hair Creme.

I'm using the sample she sent me.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> I did not know there were only 7 codes for 7 people for SD's.  What the What?
> 
> I went in that thread today (cause I was looking for something to buy) and noticed it was only like 7 codes for 7 people.
> 
> So, I just picked up IPN's Marsh & Aloe Transitioning Hair Creme.
> 
> I'm using the sample she sent me.



IDareT'sHair

I wasn't sure if that was what she meant. She had posted around 11am and said it was on Facebook also. I just used the last one listed and it worked. It was late in the day, too.


----------



## Brownie518

How is that Marsh & Aloe? I have the 4oz of that one, new formula. I haven't tried it yet.


----------



## beautyaddict1913

Hello ladies. I have been ticked off for the past week! Last Saturday my NouNou package arrived and the top was off of my pura murumuru milk and the pump was open on the sapote lotion. So both products wasted! There was not a lick of tape on any of the bottles and they were just haphazardly thrown into a box lined in brown paper. Nothing happened to the three Darcy's bottles though. I emailed the vendor asking them to correct the problem and do y'all know them folks asked me to take a picture of the products and the box! I couldn't believe it! They were like we have shipped hundreds of pura bottles around the world and this has never happened! Really? Who doesn't tape products? And who keeps a leaky box? I just sent a pic of the amount of product left in each bottle today. I will let y'all know what they say! And yes I missed the Claudies sale. I was real mad about the cleansing creams and garden oils being discontinued but I figured why stock up on something that you will only have to find a replacement for anyway! *shrugs*


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *I wasn't sure if that was what she meant. She had posted around 11am and said it was on Facebook also. I just used the last one listed and it worked. It was late in the day, too.*


 
@Brownie518

Gurl....

I didn't even try, because it was Today when I went in that Thread and I thought I was a Day Late and a Dolla' Short.....

And Lawd...What about All this Haulin' chebaby been durrrin'?


----------



## Shay72

IDareT'sHair Brownie518
I asked for the Basil Lemongrass as my free product .

Got bored and went in that Protective Styles thread. Interesting...

I found that ratchet thread and that was better than a movie!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

beautyaddict1913

Dang Beauty.  That's terrible. 

I hope you get it worked out.  Keep us posted on how this turns out with Nounou and their CS.

Missed you Lady!  I always enjoy your Posts.

Claudie's Sale is still going on isn't it?  I didn't get any thing (this time).


----------



## Shay72

IDareT'sHair Brownie518
It was 7 codes for 7 people because they could only be used once.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I ain't going in that Rachet Thread. 

But from what Ya'll Said....it sounded interesting.

I'm still trippin' off the rachet one I was caught up in....


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72 said:


> *It was 7 codes for 7 people because they could only be used once.*


 
Shay72

So, basically, I missed it right?

Did you use one?


----------



## Shay72

IDareT'sHair
I didn't even bother to try.

Your girl Poranges started the ratchet thread.


----------



## beautyaddict1913

IDareT'sHair I think Claudies ended on June 8. I will def check back with y'all! I'm taking all day to do my hair. Smh. Just hair bored! I need to steam but haven't had time. It's been 4 months smh


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@beautyaddict1913

I wouldn't have any defense if I had something spill, because I don't have a Camera. And Folks askin' for Pitchas and Thangs....

I guess they would have to take my word for it or I'd lose that Moneee and they'd lose a Customer.

Ain't nobody tryna' lie about no durn products.

Hold On! I take that back. *cough* 

Put it this way, most, people wouldn't Lie over no products unless it was T's Swap-Gate.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72

I ain't foolin' with no extra Threads.  After I was "tagged" in that other one........


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Shay72

That 7 for 7 mess was Whack.

And this is why BJ Stay Paid.


----------



## Brownie518

Shay72 said:


> @IDareT'sHair @Brownie518
> I asked for the Basil Lemongrass as my free product .
> 
> Got bored and went in that Protective Styles thread. Interesting...
> 
> I found that ratchet thread and that was better than a movie!



Shay72

You'll like that Basil Lemongrass. I am really loving her stuff right now! 

Girl, that Ratchet thread..... I had SO making me log on to check for updates!!!  That was a mess!!!!!!!


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair

Yo, che has been goin IN lately!!!!!!  Haulin!!!!!!


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair said:
			
		

> Brownie518
> 
> I did not know there were only 7 codes for 7 people for SD's.  What the What?
> 
> I went in that thread today (cause I was looking for something to buy) and noticed it was only like 7 codes for 7 people.
> 
> So, I just picked up IPN's Marsh & Aloe Transitioning Hair Creme.
> 
> I'm using the sample she sent me.



Hunh? Whatchu talkn' bout IDareT'sHair? Lemme check, but please splain this 7 codes 7 people


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *Yo, che has been goin IN lately!!!!!!  Haulin!!!!!!*


 
Brownie518  Yup. chebaby been tearin' up some Haulin'.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75 said:


> *Hunh? Whatchu talkn' bout? Lemme check, but please splain this 7 codes 7 people *


 
Golden75

And this is why BJ Stay Paid. 

She gone get that Moneee.  All of it.

Hmp.  That mess was whack as all get out.


----------



## Brownie518

G, Supergirl posted 7 free ship over 30 codes that were one time use only. Here and on Facebook.


----------



## Golden75

Brownie518 said:
			
		

> G, Supergirl posted 7 free ship over 30 codes that were one time use only. Here and on Facebook.



Brownie518 - just came out the thread & was gonna ask for clarification.  Kinda strange


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

I'm waiting on:
Hairitage Hydrations
Visviscal
It's Perfectly Natural
Hairveda


----------



## Golden75

I was just over in OT.  Imma have to visit more often .  The stories are a mess!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75

I was in it earlier today and didn't even bother to try to make a Cart.

I'll look at that Line again Black Friday.erplexed


----------



## Brownie518

I'll be getting more Rosemary and Coffee pomades when The Pomade Shop has that sale.


----------



## Brownie518

Golden75 said:


> @Brownie518 - just came out the thread & was gonna ask for clarification.  Kinda strange



Golden75

And I ordered late in the evening and they were still working. I don't know what was up with that. I just tried one since I was getting my Destination Hydration re-damn-gardless.


----------



## Brownie518

Double post....


I wish I had gotten some Mocha DC but I'm trying to use the Proteins I already have (Claudie, Shi, OCT).


----------



## Shay72

Golden75
When you get bored definitely hit up OT and ET. I can only take so much though bc folks are sooooooooo judgemental. I've gotten into with a few folks bc I'm gonna speak my mind regardless.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *I just tried one since I was getting my Destination Hydration re-damn-gardless.*


 
Brownie518

Lawd...Ya'll PJ's are Krazy!


----------



## Brownie518

Shay72 said:


> @Golden75
> When you get bored definitely hit up OT and ET. I can only take so much though bc folks are sooooooooo judgemental. I've gotten into with a few folks bc I'm gonna speak my mind regardless.



 OT can be so entertaining. And unbelievable. ET...those folks go hard for them celebs. erplexed


----------



## Shay72

Brownie518
That's exactly what I'm getting from The Pomade Shop too.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> Lawd...Ya'll PJ's are Krazy!


IDareT'sHair

..... Wha????


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 Shay72

How much are the other Pomades running in the Pomade Shop?  That Coffee one is probably the most expensive right?

I think I'll just get that.  How much are the Discounts?  15% 25%?


----------



## Brownie518

Shay72 said:


> @Brownie518
> That's exactly what I'm getting from The Pomade Shop too.


Shay72

I am loving those Pomades. I wish she had some others. I don't care for Peppermint for some reason. Don't really know why, though. I wish she had an Ayurvedic one with amla, brahmi, and whatnot in it. Hibiscus or something.


----------



## Golden75

Brownie518 said:
			
		

> Golden75
> 
> And I ordered late in the evening and they were still working. I don't know what was up with that. I just tried one since I was getting my Destination Hydration re-damn-gardless.



Brownie518 - I like the Wheat Germ Conditionet .  Nice as a detangler after DC.  Probably a nice co-washer too.  I may give her line a try again in the future.  Still using up some of her stuff.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> @Golden75
> 
> And I ordered late in the evening and they were still working. I don't know what was up with that. I just tried one since *I was getting my Destination Hydration re-damn-gardless.*


 





Brownie518 said:


> @IDareT'sHair
> 
> ..... Wha????


 
This right here mean Ya'll PJ's are Krazy!

But I know what you mean!


----------



## Shay72

IDareT'sHair
I noticed the Coffee Pomade is $20 now. The Rosemary Pomade is $17. Like Brownie I have no interest in the Peppermint one.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518 @Shay72
> 
> How much are the other Pomades running in the Pomade Shop?  That Coffee one is probably the most expensive right?
> 
> I think I'll just get that.  How much are the Discounts?  15% 25%?



I think the Rosemary is 17 and the Coffee is 20. The last discount was 15%. I don't know what kinds she's had before. Maybe ask Lita. She put me on to them.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> This right here mean Ya'll PJ's are Krazy!
> 
> But I know what you mean!


IDareT'sHair


You know how we do!!


----------



## Golden75

Shay72 said:
			
		

> Golden75
> When you get bored definitely hit up OT and ET. I can only take so much though bc folks are sooooooooo judgemental. I've gotten into with a few folks bc I'm gonna speak my mind regardless.



Shay72 - I do check ET, ususlly at work .  I do see what you mean.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72 Brownie518

Thanks PJ's!

I'll just get the Coffee one. (Maybe 2 if the discount is decent). 

Rosemary irritates me so I know I won't be gettin' that.  

And I don't want no Peppermint either.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *You know how we do!!*


 
Brownie518

You know I do!


----------



## chebaby

ok i just finished twisting my hair with bask detangling silk honey milk stuff(cant remember the name). i love that stuff. i need another bottle.

shedding seems like it went down but i really cant tell lol.
tiiva deep conditioneris ok,  othing i would repurchase.
the trigga lite makes my scalp feel cool, is there peppermint in it?
and the smell isnt bad until i rinsed and its like the smell is following me around lawd i hopethe jar of joe covers the scent.

oh and i didnt shampoo i just cleansed with darcys cleansing cream which i think i love.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

chebaby was gone do a Trigga' Soak and then use HV's Methi.  Imma hafta' borrow that Recipe.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> @chebaby was gone do a Trigga' Soak and then use HV's Methi.  Imma hafta' borrow that Recipe.




 Yep, you need to! That's my thing, soaking with Trigga and putting something on top. 

Golden75 - good to hear about the Wheat Germ conditioner. I got that, too.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> ok i just finished twisting my hair with bask detangling silk honey milk stuff(cant remember the name). i love that stuff. i need another bottle.
> 
> *shedding seems like it went down but i really cant tell lol.*
> tiiva deep conditioneris ok, othing i would repurchase.
> the trigga lite makes my scalp feel cool, is there peppermint in it?
> and the smell isnt bad until i rinsed and its like the smell is following me around lawd i hopethe jar of joe covers the scent.
> 
> oh and i didnt shampoo i just cleansed with darcys cleansing cream which i think i love.


 
chebaby
You really need to be doing them Tea Rinses too! (For faster results)

What happened to the HV's Methi?

I told you DB's Cleansing is thebomb.com


----------



## Brownie518

chebaby

Jar of Joe should cover it. That joint is skrong!!!!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

Yo' Scalp probably feeling them Cayenne Peppers.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518

I hope my Hairitage comes tomorrow.

I might get 2 8 ounce Jars BF.

I need to start on a Mental List.


----------



## chebaby

Brownie518, yea jar of joe scent is strong so i hope it covers it. if not imma be spraying with juices and berries like my life depends on it

IDareT'sHair, that trigga and methi mix is good i think i left it on for 2 hours and my hair and scalp seems to like it.
and you are right about the tea rinses, imma go make a cup of strong tea now.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Right now I'd get:

1 Liter Jessicurl
2 8 ounce Jar of Joes and maybe 1 Sprout
*Some b.a.s.k.
*Some Silk Dreams


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *and you are right about the tea rinses, imma go make a cup of strong tea now*.


 
chebaby

Lawd...Won't it be too Hot? 

But, Um, Yeah, You need to be pouring a cup on err time you do your Hair, to Decrease that Shedding.


----------



## Brownie518

So we're gonna do wishes again...

I'd get:

Bask YAM, CaCao and Sweet Manna
Hairitage Soft & Creamy Jojoba, Macadamia
Njoi Green Tea Creme
Shi Naturals


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> Right now I'd get:
> 
> 1 Liter Jessicurl
> 2 8 ounce Jar of Joes and maybe 1 Sprout
> *Some b.a.s.k.
> *Some Silk Dreams


i think i will be getting some more jar of joe real soon she put her foot in that stuff.

yea you need to hop on the bask bandwagon


----------



## chebaby

Brownie518 said:


> *So we're gonna do wishes again...
> *
> I'd get:
> 
> Bask YAM, CaCao and Sweet Manna
> Hairitage Soft & Creamy Jojoba, Macadamia
> Njoi Green Tea Creme
> Shi Naturals


you know we never stop with the wishes


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> So we're gonna do wishes again...
> 
> I'd get:
> 
> Bask YAM, CaCao and Sweet Manna
> Hairitage Soft & Creamy Jojoba, Macadamia
> Njoi Green Tea Creme
> Shi Naturals


 
@Brownie518

So, okay, I'd also get:

8 ounce IPN's Lemongrass Basil
8 ounce IPN's Tea-Lightful Pomade
More HV's Red Tea Creme


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *i think i will be getting some more jar of joe real soon she put her foot in that stuff.*
> 
> *yea you need to hop on the bask bandwagon*


 
chebaby

I know.  Imma get some b.a.s.k. next time there is a Sale.

Yep.  Jar Of Joe is thebombdiggity.com


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Lawd...Won't it be too Hot?
> 
> But, Um, Yeah, You need to be pouring a cup on err time you do your Hair, to Decrease that Shedding.


it is hot as hell imma put it right in a spray bottle


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *it is hot as hell* imma put it right in a spray bottle


 
@chebaby 

Maybe after you let it "Steep" it will cool on down and then you can use it.

And Steeping it will make it Skronger.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> I know.  Imma get some b.a.s.k. next time there is a Sale.
> 
> Yep.  Jar Of Joe is *thebombdiggity.com*


it really is thebombdiggity.com its sooooo creamy. i was not expecting that. for some reason i thought it would be a pomade.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

Yeah, all of her stuff is good.  The Clouds and the Creamy's are all nice and the Pomades.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> So, okay, I'd also get:
> 
> 8 ounce IPN's Lemongrass Basil
> 8 ounce IPN's Tea-Lightful Pomade
> More HV's Red Tea Creme


----------



## Brownie518

chebaby said:


> it really is thebombdiggity.com its sooooo creamy. i was not expecting that. for some reason i thought it would be a pomade.



chebaby

I wasn't expecting that Joe to be so creamy and moisturizing, either. A very nice surprise. 
I wish she could come up off that price, tho


----------



## chebaby

Brownie518 said:


> @chebaby
> 
> I wasn't expecting that Joe to be so creamy and moisturizing, either. A very nice surprise.
> I wish she could come up off that price, tho


girl she a mess for that price. i might purchase my own coffee butter and mix it with some oils cause that price for those ounces aint a pretty sight


----------



## Brownie518

chebaby said:


> girl she a mess for that price. i might purchase my own coffee butter and mix it with some oils cause that price for those ounces aint a pretty sight



 No, it isn't. It's ugly is what it is...


----------



## divachyk

Shay72 said:


> @Golden75
> When you get bored definitely hit up OT and ET. I can only take so much though bc folks are sooooooooo judgemental. I've gotten into with a few folks bc I'm gonna speak my mind regardless.


Shay72, I rarely comment in ET or OT. When I first joined I almost got jumped talking about Jay and Bey in ET. That let me know right there something wasn't right in that ET thread. I lurk now and just keep my thoughts to myself.


----------



## SimJam

excuse my ignorance ladies but whats IPN? been trying to figure it out but drawing a blank


----------



## Shay72

SimJam
IPN=It's Perfectly Natural


----------



## divachyk

I used Oyin BSP for the first time this morning for sealing - I like the smell although it went faint quickly. My hair feels nicely sealed.  I'm ready for the weather to stop raining so that I can use my Oyin J&B.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

Twist out is holding up nicely. I spritz it to loosen it up some and make it fuller.

I started a coffee oil this morning in my crock pot with castor, macademia, wheat germ, rice bran, jojoba, and the end of some avocado oil. I'm going to let it sit all day and leave a few beans in it when i put it in containers. Will use this for my HOT.

Will mix up some henna when i get home and start that process in the morning. Going to make a separate black tea rinse for my dc and use my roobis blend for my final rinse.


----------



## chebaby

chello people
im loving my pinned up twists today they are nice and shiny but not half as soft as it was when i used kbb sa and hair cream. so tomorrow ill just mist with greg juice before i hop in the shower cause i can tell this moisture aint gonna last all week long

i was looking through my products and my qhemet heavy cream is so soft and mushy right now since its hot i might use that stuff soon cause im loving how soft the texture is now.
also im thinking about using the qhemet twisting butter too, the smell is amazing


----------



## bajandoc86

Did not sleep during my 24hr duty @ work. Sigh. Came home and was dead to tha world. About to go to the gym......gotta lose these 8 lbs- it's time to get that summer body

In other news I bought new laptop sleeves on etsy.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My Hairitage Hydrations came today! (Just smelled my Jar Of Joe).


----------



## divachyk

I racked up with items today but nothing hair related. Just a little this and a little of that. Packages are great no matter what they are though. 

bajandoc86, my dh works 24s - those can be rough.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72

Any IPN Updates????????


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I think Imma get up early and Cowash and slap some Mega-Tek on and a Plastic Cap and wear it under my wig tomorrow.  

And then come home and finish it up.

It's suppose to be low-mid 70's I think again tomorrow. Yesterday it was 90+ 

Anyway, if it remains "cool" out like it is today, Imma do this in the a.m.


----------



## chebaby

my MD stuff shipped but fedex aint giving me a date that it should be  here 

i think imma take that uncle funkys daughter stuff back. i already have too many gels and lawd knows i dont need no more shampoos lol. i still have come clean, 2 cd black vanilla, elucence and thats enough.


----------



## Brownie518

chebaby said:


> *my MD stuff shipped but fedex aint giving me a date that it should be  here*
> 
> i think imma take that uncle funkys daughter stuff back. i already have too many gels and lawd knows i dont need no more shampoos lol. i still have come clean, 2 cd black vanilla, elucence and thats enough.



Yeah, same for me on the Marie Dean.


----------



## chebaby

Brownie518 said:


> Yeah, same for me on the Marie Dean.


 dont you hate that?erplexed i like to know when to expect my stuff.


----------



## Brownie518

chebaby said:


> dont you hate that?erplexed i like to know when to expect my stuff.



*suckin my teeth* That gets on my nerves. I track packages like a fiend...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby Shay72

Ya'll some skrait up Junkies......

Yep, che, take that UFD back.  Did you contact AveYou?


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby @Shay72
> 
> Ya'll some skrait up Junkies......
> 
> Yep, che, take that UFD back. Did you contact AveYou?


 yea im waiting to hear back.
yea im taking it back tomorrow cause i dont want it. and i dont need that gel since i just got that cr gel a few days ago.


----------



## Shay72

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Shay72
> 
> Any IPN Updates????????


Got an e-mail with a tracking # today . I will let you know once it arrives cuz you know I track door to door. We all do up in here. Sometimes I wonder why the packages gotta make so many stops .


----------



## bajandoc86

@divachyk yep! And it was a horrible duty - another aim of the gym was so I could pound it out on the treadmill.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Hey ladies. I need to catch up but I hope everyone is great. Tomorrow I will use up CJ smoothing conditioner and deep fix. I'm on target to use up all those 50-11 DC's I have open before I instal my kinky twists.

I also saw HV posted a pic on FB of the red tea and it's in a 9oz pump bottle, I can't wait.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

curlyhersheygirl said:


> Hey ladies. I need to catch up but I hope everyone is great. Tomorrow I will use up CJ smoothing conditioner and deep fix. I'm on target to use up all those 50-11 DC's I have open before I instal my kinky twists.
> 
> I also saw HV posted a pic on FB of the red tea and it's in a 9oz pump bottle, I can't wait.



Yeah I saw that too!!  That makes it well worth the price.  I'd been saltier than a mug if it was 5oz. (still would have used it tho)

Henna is ready for the morning. Coffee oil is brewing.  Tea is steeping.  It's about to go down!!


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Vonnieluvs08 said:


> Yeah I saw that too!! That makes it well worth the price.* I'd been saltier than a mug if it was 5oz. (still would have used it tho)*
> 
> Henna is ready for the morning. Coffee oil is brewing. Tea is steeping. It's about to go down!!


 

Vonnieluvs08 Same here . I didn't even think about the size , i just hit "paynah".


----------



## Golden75

curlyhersheygirl said:


> @Vonnieluvs08 Same here . I didn't even think about the size , i just hit "paynah".


 
curlyhersheygirl - We all did


----------



## 13StepsAhead

That new Hairveda stuff is callin' my name  but after that AY and hydroquench haul i'm going to hold off until her next sale Which I know will be soon.


----------



## divachyk

Butters n Bars 20% off from now until midnight Fri, 15 June 12.
Code: WORKIN612


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Evenin' Darling's!

That's good to know about the HV Red Tea Creme.  Thanks curlyhersheygirl & Vonnieluvs08 for that Valuable Info

9 Ounces is a great deal. _*side-eyes my order for 3*_

Didn't get any packages today, but I did get a personal "Frequent Purchaser" Discount Code from HQS.  

_*cough*_ Good until the rest of this year on all my future purchases. 

Very nice little perk right there. Although I don't need any more.

chebaby

Gell-o Che!  You see I called you out in the "What Did YOU Buy Thread?"


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> yea im waiting to hear back.
> *yea im taking it back tomorrow cause i dont want it. and i dont need that gel since i just got that cr gel a few days ago.*


 
chebaby

Well...  Ms. Gel-Junkie, Did you return this yet?


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> Evenin' Darling's!
> 
> That's good to know about the HV Red Tea Creme.  Thanks @curlyhersheygirl & @Vonnieluvs08 for that Valuable Info
> 
> 9 Ounces is a great deal. _*side-eyes my order for 3*_
> 
> Didn't get any packages today, but I did get a personal "Frequent Purchaser" Discount Code from HQS.
> 
> _*cough*_ Good until the rest of this year on all my future purchases.
> 
> Very nice little perk right there. Although I don't need any more.
> 
> @chebaby
> 
> Gell-o Che! You see I called you out in the "What Did YOU Buy Thread?"


 no let me go look lol. its not like i bought much


IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Well... Ms. Gel-Junkie, Did you return this yet?


 not yet i had a really rough morning but its going back tomorrow i can use that money on something else lol.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Well, it was nice and cool today (Sunny but cool) not overly hot.  

So, I got up this am and cleasned/cowashed with HV's Amala Creme Rinse.

Towel Dried my Hair really well (to avoid drippies) and slapped that Mega-Tek in there.  2 Plastic Caps and my Wig Cap.

Came home rinsed it out and now Steaming with DB's DC'er.

I will definitely be doing this early/mid Fall. 

It saves a lot of time on work day evenings.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> not yet i had a really rough morning but its going back tomorrow *i can use that money on something else lol.*


 
chebaby

This is what I'm thankin' right here! You know how you do.

btw:  You & Fab are about the same length.  She sent me a pic of her Hurr.  

Both of you are right at WL or deep MBL.  I told her I was gone tell you.

She said you both started around the same time.

I drooled and fell out of my seat.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> This is what I'm thankin' right here! You know how you do.
> 
> btw: You & Fab are about the same length. She sent me a pic of her Hurr.
> 
> Both of you are right at WL or deep MBL. I told her I was gone tell you.
> 
> She said you both started around the same time.
> 
> I drooled and fell out of my seat.


 awwww i miss Fab. i saw a pic of her hair a long time ago and it was beautiful. i think she cut it and started over right?

tell her i said congrats on making WL if that was her goal


i just went to HV facebook since someone mentioned it upthread. man that red tea cream looks good. imma do twists with it when i get it. one side with the red tea cream and the other side with the whipped ends i love me some whipped ends. matter of fact i think imma use whipped ends on my twists this weekend.

my MD should be here friday. i guess thats good since i cant play with it now anyway being that im in twists.
i think imma use that coffee deep conditioner this weekend.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

Finished my hair. I fell asleep during the DC  and it ended up taking longer. I love the nice red tint I get from the henna. I have 4 henna and 3 hibiscus powder left for the year.

I used up:
1 cheapie condish
1 BFH pre-poo (1 back up, ugh)
1 BFH DC (1 back up)
 1 16oz Dew ( 8oz back up)

My plan is to use up all the BFH by the end of the month then on to SSI and Komaza. I'm so ready to be done with all of the BFH I so forgot it was in the fridge.


----------



## divachyk

From AV:

The "transitioning movement" is everywhere nowadays!  Have you noticed?  Well, I certainly have.  And I also realized that transitioning from relaxed to chemical-free hair usually includes lots of product testing.

So with that in mind, I added a few of our most popular products as FREE samples for the rest of June.   You'll see them on the PRODUCTS link on the website.  Feel free to select two of those to add to your order of $15 or more (before shipping).  These are 1 ounce little jewels that I'm sure will compliment anything you might already have in your shopping cart.  A great way to try our products to see how they will work for your hair, don't you think?

By the way....did you get a chance to see our UStream series "Let's Talk Hair"?  It was a lot of fun, especially when the guests came on! LOL Here's the link in case you wanna see what they had to say (Let's Talk Hair).  There are some other videos on there, too, that you can check out.

Talk soon.  I'm still nursing my sore muscles from the Grand Canyon hike.  LOL!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby  I will give her your Congrats!

Vonnieluvs08 I still have about 6 BFH's in my Fridge too.

I "think" I still have:

2-3 Cleansing Conditioners
2-3 Shine Rinses

I love both of them and have been saving them.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Vonnieluvs08 said:


> I used up:
> 1 cheapie condish
> *1 BFH pre-poo (1 back up, ugh)*
> 1 BFH DC (1 back up)
> 1 16oz Dew ( 8oz back up)
> 
> *My plan is to use up all the BFH by the end of the month* then on to SSI and Komaza. I'm so ready to be done with all of the BFH I so forgot it was in the fridge.


 
Vonnieluvs08  What is this one?


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair I used the cleansing conditioner you sent me today and it's top notch. It cleansed my scalp really well and still left my hair moisturizer. It's not as moisturizing as CJ daily fix but it was still great, thanks  again


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl

That's good news Curly. 

I like it too.  As far as Cleansing Conditioners, it gets the job done.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

IDareT'sHair 
It's the angel cream light conditioner its too thin for a DC and a lil heavy for a leave in (at least for me) so I've been using it to prepoo with. It's discontinued so I can't look up its original purpose.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Vonnieluvs08

Oh.  I have the Olive Drench I'm tryna' use up.  It's like a Watery/Rinse.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

I have the red wine rinse and something else like that left. I think mine dehydrated cuz its extra hard to get out of those devilish bottles.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Vonnieluvs08 said:


> I have the red wine rinse and something else like that left. I think mine dehydrated cuz its extra hard to get out of *those devilish bottles.*


 
Vonnieluvs08

True That.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Didn't finish up anything this wash day, but close to finishing up the following:

1 Claudie Leave-In Spritz  
1 8 ounce CD Smoothie
1 8 ounce DB DC'er
1 HV Amala Rinse
1 Jar of Brown Butter Beauty's Herbal Rich Hair Butter

Back ups of each except the Claudie Leave-In Spritz *which was discontinued a while back*


----------



## chebaby

i am so hair bored.
i knew it was only so long before i got tired of the twists
i thought about buying me some kanekolan(or however you spell it) hair and putting some twists in with that but i aint got the patience.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

IDareT'sHair don't u hate when u don't finish anything on a wash day, when u thought u would?

When I'm in use up mode esp things I don't like or had a while I get frustrated that I didn't use up something when I thought I would. The lil elves fill up bottles I tell ya.


----------



## Golden75

I'm almost done with Claudies Braid Spray.  It is a repurchase, but Claudies Tea is going to be my staple spritz.  I even diluted and got good results. 

I really hope my attempt to do braids turns out well, so I can wash & DC more frequently.  First items on the use up list are SD Shea what, vanilla cream dream, all PBN Smoothies


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

Che, are you close to finishing up anything?

What's on your Use Up list?


----------



## SimJam

cant wait for wash day tomorrow

making some rosehip and hibiscus tea to use with ayurveda powders and rhasoul clay
then I'll be cowashing with HV moist pro
twisting with Darcys pumpkin condish under HV whipped Gelly


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Vonnieluvs08

I hope to knock out several products between now & Labor Day.  If I stop haulin'.

Imma get busy shoppin' this Stash.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

On that Wish List, I did a couple days ago, I forgot to add:

1 32 Bottle of Trigger (regular)

chebaby


----------



## Brownie518

Hey, ladies.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

Hello Ms. Brownie!

You see I added that Trigga' to my Wish List (Regular).


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

Hello Ms. Brownie!

You see I added that Trigga' to my Wish List (Regular).

I guess you saw the HV Creme is 9 Ounces of Deliciousness


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair

Hey!! I see you addin on to that list!! 

I didn't see that about the Red Tea Creme!  I'm going to use that this week, I think. I need to do a touch up soon, too.


----------



## Brownie518

I just won the It's Perfectly Natural giveaway! Four full size joints!!!!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> I just won the It's Perfectly Natural giveaway! Four full size joints!!!!!


 

@Brownie518

That's Great Ms. B!.....

Aren't you glad you Filled it Out?

What are you picking?

If I won I'd get:

1 Tea-Lightful
1 Pumpkin
1 Turn Me Loose
1 Lemongrass Basil

That's Great News!  I won MD last month and you won IPN this Month.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair

Just like you said, I never win anything. I just entered just to be doing it. So, I asked for:

TeaLightful Shine
TeaLightful Quencher
Lovin My Coils DC
Root Food

I already have 2 of the Pumpkins and 2 of the PreTreats.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

Very Nice Selection Ms. B!

I'm so Happy! 

Couldn't happen to a nicer PJ.

Yeah, after I won that MD (on a fluke) I decided I'll start filling those things out.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> Very Nice Selection Ms. B!
> 
> I'm so Happy!
> 
> Couldn't happen to a nicer PJ.
> 
> Yeah, after I won that MD (on a fluke) I decided I'll start filling those things out.


IDareT'sHair

Yes, I thought of you when I saw the contest and said *** it, might as well.


----------



## SimJam

has anyone here used the liquid gold hair growth products ?


----------



## Brownie518

I wish my Marie Dean would get here. I have to check the tracking on that thing.


----------



## Brownie518

SimJam said:


> has anyone here used the liquid gold hair growth products ?



SimJam

I just got the Oil and that Green pomade stuff last week. I will start using them after my touch up.


----------



## bronzebomb

Do you know what today is?  Is my birthday!  Happy 24th to me!  

Sunday was my 3 year nappyversary!  I did a blow out to check my length:




And here is the style I'm trying:









It only took the stylist 45 minutes.  

Be gentle!  This is definitely a "new" look for me.  It's a little bit ethnic.  But the wig was hot and the spring twists only lasted 2 weeks.


----------



## chebaby

bronzebomb said:


> Do you know what today is? Is my birthday! Happy 24th to me!
> 
> Sunday was my 3 year nappyversary! I did a blow out to check my length:
> 
> 
> View attachment 154251
> 
> And here is the style I'm trying:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 154257
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 154259
> 
> It only took the stylist 45 minutes.
> 
> Be gentle! This is definitely a "new" look for me.* It's a little bit ethnic.* But the wig was hot and the spring twists only lasted 2 weeks.


 i dont know why the bolded made me giggle to myself lol.
its a nice style. i use to get a similar style a few years ago when i was in love with getting braids a twists only thing is when i got mine donee they used a ton of black gel and then sat me under the dryer to harden it

tonight imma oil my scalp with JBCO.
i think this weekend imma twist on dry hair so the twists appear thicker and hang longer.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

bronzebomb

Nice length Bronze.  Very Healthy.  Very Nice.


----------



## chebaby

congrats on winning something Brownie

i always start to enter contests and then back out.


----------



## Brownie518

chebaby said:


> congrats on winning something Brownie
> 
> i always start to enter contests and then back out.



Thanks, che! I'm so excited! 

 cuz I was planning to place a lil order this week, anyway...


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Che, are you close to finishing up anything?
> 
> What's on your Use Up list?


 i am close to using up curl junkie rehab.
thats it its cause thats the deep conditioner ive been reaching for lately.

in fact since im down to only 1 full jar i might get a liter when i get my money back from this stuff i take back lol.

on my use up list:
kbb hair cream
kbb sa
oyin HH conditioner
HV methi set
oyin shine and define


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> @IDareT'sHair
> 
> *Yes, I thought of you when I saw the contest and said *** it, might as well*.


 
@Brownie518

I'm so glad you did. As much as we 'spend' we should Win something.



SimJam said:


> *has anyone here used the liquid gold hair growth products ?*


 
@SimJam

It always appears at the top of my Screen as an Ad, but I've never purchased it. I know Lita does.

@Brownie518 How does that Liquid Gold smell?


----------



## SimJam

Brownie518 said:


> SimJam
> 
> I just got the Oil and that Green pomade stuff last week. I will start using them after my touch up.



the regular oil or the bald spot oil?

wish they had and 8 or 16oz option 

think Im gonna get 2 4oz


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> On that Wish List, I did a couple days ago, I forgot to add:
> 
> 1 32 Bottle of Trigger (regular)
> 
> @chebaby


 that trigga is the bomb i see why you want a big mama bottle.


----------



## bronzebomb

chebaby -  gurl, I felt some kinda way about typing it!  Since I am "ethnic"

I may have a little bit of a problem with braids, twists, and cornrows!  

She only used black gel on the edges and pump it up spray.  Its different.  I hope I don't get a funky comment from my coworkers tomorrow.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

We *cough* need to use up a bunch of stuff before B/F. oke:

So, we need to be shoppin' our stashesoke:


----------



## IDareT'sHair

bronzebomb

You look Fine.  It's sophisticated ethnically inspired.


----------



## Brownie518

SimJam said:


> the regular oil or the bald spot oil?
> 
> wish they had and 8 or 16oz option
> 
> think Im gonna get 2 4oz



SimJam

I got the Green Magic creme and the Hair Growth Oil. Those were the only two things I saw listed on etsy.  

IDareT'sHair

I haven't smelled the Oil yet. The creme smells like it will be good and stimulating for massages.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> that trigga is the bomb *i see why you want a big mama bottle*.


 
chebaby

This would last all Fall/Winter. 

Girl....It's so big it looks downright Scurrry


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> The creme smells like it will be good and *stimulating for massages.*


 
Brownie518

Lawd.....inocchio


----------



## SimJam

is queenamaka affiliated with the liquid gold company?

just wondering ... checked Y tube and the only vid Im seeing is her video and there is an amaka oil too


----------



## IDareT'sHair

SimJam

Not familiar with her Sim.  Are you going to 'try' it?


----------



## SimJam

IDareT'sHair said:


> SimJam
> 
> Not familiar with her Sim.  Are you going to 'try' it?



yep Im gonna ... just like to check out vendors first .... coming to promote a sale for your own company without indicating that its your company or your baby daddy sisters, twice removed cousins company wouldnt sit well with me though 

and my virus protection inn blocking hairlista so I cant check the challenge she mentioned in the sale thread


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@SimJam

Hmp. Wonder why that thread wasn't in the Vendor/Seller's?

Lemme go look at it.

*i ain't buyin' none*


----------



## chebaby

bronzebomb said:


> @chebaby - gurl, I felt some kinda way about typing it! Since I am "ethnic"
> 
> I may have a little bit of a problem with braids, twists, and cornrows!
> 
> She only used black gel on the edges and pump it up spray. Its different. I hope I don't get a funky comment from my coworkers tomorrow.


 i dont think they will look at you funny. i think the braids are nice and as a black woman IMO braids and twists are a part of your culture.


IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> We *cough* need to use up a bunch of stuff before B/F. oke:
> 
> So, we need to be shoppin' our stashesoke:


 we really do. i need to use up a bunch of stuff. doing my hair only once a week aint gonna cut it though lol.


IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> This would last all Fall/Winter.
> 
> Girl....It's so big it looks downright Scurrry


 and you know those oils last forever lol. it is down right scurrrryyyyy


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@SimJam

I looked. The prices aren't bad at all.

I'll wait for you and @Brownie518 to do a Review.

40% is good tho'.  Didn't look at the Shipping.

That Green Pomade and the Ginger one looks interesting. 

I said I wasn't buying any more 'Oil Blends' except for Trigger. 

And of course stuff like: HV Cocasta.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> We *cough* need to use up a bunch of stuff before B/F. oke:
> 
> So, we need to be shoppin' our stashesoke:



 I agree wholeheartedly!!! This week, I'm going to go through everything and set some definite goals. That will include using up and *cough*  not buying


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *we really do. i need to use up a bunch of stuff. doing my hair only once a week aint gonna cut it though lol.*


 


Brownie518 said:


> *I agree wholeheartedly!!! This week, I'm going to go through everything and set some definite goals. That will include using up and *cough* not buying *


 
Brownie518 chebaby

Yep.  We need to make some definite Use Up Goals.


----------



## SimJam

I got 2 4oz growth oils

dont need no mo moisturizers ... though the ginger one looks nice. My hair doesnt like palm oil though so i didnt try it

yep prices are nice


----------



## SimJam

shipping was $4.90


----------



## bronzebomb

chebaby IDareT'sHair thank you! 

Tomorrow is my first day back to work!  I think they expect me to have a different style.  I experiment a lot


----------



## IDareT'sHair

bronzebomb

Girl....I'm sure you'll Werk It Like You Own it!

I'm sure everything will be On Point when you Sashay up in through there tommorow.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

SimJam

$4.90 for Shipping is Excellent


----------



## SimJam

happy birthday bronzebomb


----------



## IDareT'sHair

beautyaddict1913

What you doin' Beauty?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@bronzebomb

Happy 24th Bronze....*cough*

birthday3:

Um....That 24th kinda threw me off.


----------



## SimJam

I hope that hair oil ant stankay ... oh well 

goodnight ladies ... gotta get up early to go to da gym


----------



## chebaby

bronzebomb said:


> @chebaby @IDareT'sHair thank you!
> 
> Tomorrow is my first day back to work! I think they expect me to have a different style. I experiment a lot


 the white people at my job always talk about how i have a different hairstyle everyday mind you i wear w&g styles 90% of the time let me not even go into details about what they been saying about my twists but you know i dont care.
one lady was so crazy about my hair and kept asking me can she touch it. i said sure and after she touched it she kept saying "thank you so much for letting me touch your hair. thank you" i was like she must have gotten cussed out by a sista before


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @bronzebomb
> 
> Happy 24th Bronze....*cough*
> 
> birthday3:
> 
> Um....That 24th kinda threw me off.


 how you gonna call her out on her 24th birthday?


----------



## bronzebomb

I'm 24 in my mind!!!!!  Do not ruin it for me!


But my feet feel 42.  They hurt more... I have plantar fasciitis.  I'm starting to like Naturalizer and Aerosoles shoes.  I find myself looking for shoes with padding.  :


----------



## mkd

Happy belated birthday bronzebomb


----------



## divachyk

Happy Belated bronzebomb -- hair styles are looking good!


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

Happy Belated Birthday bronzebomb !

Love the style. I understand ur issue with it being too ethnic but its definitely professional and sophisticated.


----------



## BrownBetty

I'm looking at going back to Wen.  D*mn it!  It is an expensive habit.

My hair is boring... I am going to get a hair cut, 2 inches.  I realized that my hair doesn't like to be messed with when it is soaking wet.  My ends suffer horribly. 

What else is hot on the hair scene?


----------



## bronzebomb

I know I'm on a no-buy.  But for all that are able...

Jessicurl has free shipping until Friday, June 15
FSJN48649 on any order


----------



## natura87

Hold up. I'm older than  @bronzebomb . YAAAAAAAAS. I'm not the baby in the thread. I've got you by a year and some change.


----------



## natura87

Happy Belated Birthday  bronzebomb!!!!


----------



## SimJam

yallz are liddle biddy babies ... awwwww lolololol


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Happy belated Birthday bronzebomb


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

So I had planned to keep a wash n go for this trip but I could just feel the tangled building. So today I rinsed and applied BRBC and Curl Smoothie and detangled with a denman(never again) and pit in like 10 twists and took them out before it completely dried.

That combo always gives me greasy hair but its soft and well protected from the sun.


----------



## Ltown

Hi ladies!

@brozebomb Happy belated 24th birthday!  

Brownie518, congrats on winning!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ya'll Crazy!

Bronze is *not* 2-4.

Reading is Fundamental.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I had a late lunch today with a Colleague I hadn't seen in a while, came out of the Restaurant and somebody had Side-Swiped my Car.

And left a note with their Cell #.  (and supposed name) and no other info.  Now I got to track down this individual.

It's always something.


----------



## chebaby

chello ladies
im feeling really down right now. a friend of mine passed away a few days ago and i cried and was feeling fine but today i feel so drained of energy. it took everything for me to get out of bed yesterday and today. i feel like i have the flu. like i cant do anything.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> I had a late lunch today with a Colleague I hadn't seen in a while, came out of the Restaurant and somebody had Side-Swiped my Car.
> 
> And left a note with their Cell #. (and supposed name) and no other info. Now I got to track down this individual.
> 
> It's always something.


 at least they were nice enough to leave a note but i still would have been pissed.
sorry you have to go through that.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> chello ladies
> *im feeling really down right now. a friend of mine passed away a few days ago and i cried and was feeling fine but today i feel so drained of energy. it took everything for me to get out of bed yesterday and today. i feel like i have the flu. like i cant do anything.*


 
chebaby

My Sympathy really goes out to you.  That makes me sad.



chebaby said:


> at least they were nice enough to leave a note but i still would have been pissed.
> *sorry you have to go through that*.


 

Yeah, I did call her from work and she gave me the name of her Insurance Company.

I called them..

They just called me back and gave me a Claim #.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

chebaby I'm sorry for your loss.

IDareT'sHair I'm glad at least the person was honest and you'll get your car repaired.

I just had to toss my murumuru Acai butter because it separated


----------



## SimJam

IDareT'sHair said:


> I had a late lunch today with a Colleague I hadn't seen in a while, came out of the Restaurant and somebody had Side-Swiped my Car.
> 
> And left a note with their Cell #.  (and supposed name) and no other info.  Now I got to track down this individual.
> 
> It's always something.



 there are some honest ppl left out there 



chebaby said:


> chello ladies
> im feeling really down right now. a friend of mine passed away a few days ago and i cried and was feeling fine but today i feel so drained of energy. it took everything for me to get out of bed yesterday and today. i feel like i have the flu. like i cant do anything.



my condolences Che, trust me I know that drained empty feeling.    strength and upliftment to you


----------



## chebaby

i was about to place an afroveda order but theres no free shipping option even though you are supposed to get free shipping with an order of 55 or more.


----------



## Brownie518

Sorry for your loss chebaby


----------



## chebaby

thank you ladies im feeling better. just trying not to think about it.


----------



## divachyk

chebaby said:


> chello ladies
> im feeling really down right now. a friend of mine passed away a few days ago and i cried and was feeling fine but today i feel so drained of energy. it took everything for me to get out of bed yesterday and today. i feel like i have the flu. like i cant do anything.


@chebaby, sorry for your  loss and I too feel the same. My spirit is so broken right now. I just learned that a relative passed away. She's around my mom's age but I'm sad for the kids who are my age. The daughter and I played basketball together throughout high school. *sigh* 


@IDareT'sHair, sorry about your care; hope you get things resolved quickly.


----------



## chebaby

divachyk

i just placed an afroveda order. i got the whipped gelly, hemp butter, bare butter and a sample of ashlii.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

chebaby & divachyk 

My condolences and praying for comfort and peace for you and the families. 

It must be something becuz we just lost my aunt 2 weeks ago. She was my father's youngest sister. My heart goes put for my grandparents they lost 2 children in the last 10yrs both suddenly.


----------



## chebaby

Vonnieluvs08 said:


> @chebaby & @divachyk
> 
> My condolences and praying for comfort and peace for you and the families.
> 
> It must be something becuz we just lost my aunt 2 weeks ago. She was my father's youngest sister. My heart goes put for my grandparents they lost 2 children in the last 10yrs both suddenly.


 thank you.
thats a shame how people just lose a loved one so suddenly.
 Vonnieluvs08

i was fine until this morning. it was like my body shut down. it was hard for me to get up and walk and i was snapping at people at work at one point i was breathing so hard like i couldnt catch my breath and i started feeling hot. im fine now but earlier i didnt know if i was coming or going.


----------



## divachyk

Vonnieluvs08 said:


> @chebaby & @divachyk
> 
> My condolences and praying for comfort and peace for you and the families.
> 
> It must be something becuz we just lost my aunt 2 weeks ago. She was my father's youngest sister. My heart goes put for my grandparents they lost 2 children in the last 10yrs both suddenly.


We all in need of love. Prayers for you and yours Vonnieluvs08. I'm weepy this time of year anyway because of father's day - lost my daddy when I was in middle school but I swear it feels like yesterday. chebaby, take it easy and take some time away from work if need be. Maybe a day off is what you need to deal with the loss.


----------



## destine2grow

Happy belated birthday bronzebomb

chebaby,vonnielove,divachyk I an so sorry for your lost. I am praying for allo f you and your fam.

My wig should be here today. I an super excited to see how it looks on me.

I want to purchase something but don't know exactly what I want. Maybe some oyin,DB, or kinky curly or a  combination of all 3.


----------



## Ltown

Good Morning, 

chebaby,  Vonnieluv08divachyk, I"m sorry for your loss and wish you well. 

IDareT'sHair, wow sorry to hear about your car, but at least they did leave a number, that happen to a friend of mine, we were just talking outside of target she came back and her car scape but they didn't leave a number.


----------



## Ltown

Carol Daughter sale %15 off, complimentary shipping with $50 or more
USE CODE: HELLO16 AT CHECKOUT.

I would love to try some of her stuff but it's too expensive for me.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *i just placed an afroveda order. i got the whipped gelly, hemp butter, bare butter and a sample of ashlii.*


 
Vonnieluvs08 divachyk

You Ladies have my sincerest condolesence. 

chebaby

  Them Fangers 'stuck' on that PayNah Trigger lately ain't they?.....


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Mernin' Everyone.

I can always tell when I don't want to go in....because I Log on here first.

Anyway, nothing much up.  I just rubbed in and finished up a IPN Tea-Lightful.

I have back ups of: 1 4 ounce and 1 8 ounce.  I'll probably save the 8 ounce until Fall.

Toodles!  And make it a Great Day!

Ltown I'll send you a CD BV Smoothie to try out.  I'll pm you later on this evening.


----------



## SimJam

mernin laydeez

love to all who are having a difficult time now.


So Im sick ... sore throat fever headache  , the works .... only good thing is that my Dr gave me 3 days off work .... hope the meds kick in and  I feel better today so I dont spend the whole time off feeling crappy


----------



## bronzebomb

chebaby divachyk - my condolences to you.

Loss was the reason I started "living my best life ever."  I figured that since our days on earth are numbered, I might as well enjoy every day I spend here.  I wanted the Gucci...I purchased it.  I'm getting my second one in the next few weeks.  I've been saying, "Oh, I don't need that purse, or Gucci Sunglasses...but I think some things make life more pleasant.  I'm going to every place I imagined. Concerts, Trips, Restaurants.  Enjoy this life, Today!  Because tomorrow is not promised.


----------



## destine2grow

Morning Ladies

SimJam feel better soon. I hate being sick.

IDareT'sHair I didn't feel like going to work today either. I am too sleepy. That was nice of that person to leave their info when they swiped your car. I didn't know people did that anymore. 

Thanks Ltown for the CD info. I might pick up some of the is CD BV Smoothie that I keep hearing IDareT'sHair,Brownie and I believe chebaby talk about. I have yet to try any of her products. They just haven't interest me much.


----------



## divachyk

Thanks ladies & amen @bronzebomb and that Gucci does sound nice. 

Last night I cowashed with Kyra's Hydrating Hemp. My hair felt soft and silky. I like it better as a cowash than DC. I will repurchase when she runs a sale. I think I will consider this my go-to moisture cowash. Plus I like the price.

I have found a good sealing combo until I run out of product - a tab of Oyin BSP mixed with a dab of HH Monoi Cloud. My hair smells delightful.

ETA: SimJam, feel better. Gargle your throat with some warm salty (regular table salt) water. That helps. Um yeah, that's an old school southern remedy.


----------



## mkd

Hugs to chebaby, divachyk and Vonnieluvs08.  Its always very hard to me to lose a loved one.  So sorry for your losses.


----------



## Golden75

divachyk said:


> Thanks ladies & amen @bronzebomb and that Gucci does sound nice.
> 
> Last night I cowashed with Kyra's Hydrating Hemp. My hair felt soft and silky. *I like it better as a cowash than DC*. I will repurchase when she runs a sale. I think I will consider this my go-to moisture cowash. Plus I like the price.
> 
> I have found a good sealing combo until I run out of product - a tab of Oyin BSP mixed with a dab of HH Monoi Cloud. My hair smells delightful.
> 
> ETA: @SimJam, feel better. Gargle your throat with some warm salty (regular table salt) water. That helps. Um yeah, that's an old school southern remedy.


 
divachyk - thats how I feel about Oyin HH.


----------



## SimJam

divachyk thanks, we do that here in Jamaica too. also lime and honey.

I was trying to self medicate with echinasea but my body wasnt having it lololol.

so I finally tied a scarf that looks half decent


----------



## Golden75

SimJam - Looks good to me!

  I was going thru some old pm's.  Lawd that EndAll Gate, forgot all about that.


----------



## Golden75

That new SD conditioner sounds nice .  Free with purchase tomorrow if you spend $35


----------



## Brownie518

Golden75 said:


> That new SD conditioner sounds nice .  Free with purchase tomorrow if you spend $35




A new conditioner???  What new condtioner? 
My Destination Hydration and Wheat Germ cond should be here tomorrow.


----------



## chebaby

hey ladies
thanx everyone. im feeling better and i hope everyone is having a nice day.

IDareT'sHair, girl somebody help me. i been spending like my life depends on it

bronzebomb, girl i feel you. i said the same thing about living better and doing any and everything i wanted. last year was such a rough year for me and i said i wouldnt let anything trouble me this year. ive been staying positive and i swear i feel so much better cause usually i think the worst and end up getting the worst. but i meant everything i said about making this a great year.
even earlier this year when my dad was in the hospital, normally i would be so negative and think the worst but i was so positive and i prayed and i knew he would be ok. and he is
with my friends death it was HOW he was killed that messed me all up. but i know hes in a better place.

last night i took my twists out, slathered my hair in coconut oil, shampooed with come clean and conditioned with tiiva deep conditioner mixed with vatika frosting and jbco. i really dont like that conditioner i have one more use left.
this morning i cleansed with darcys cleansing conditioner and conditioned with ouidad play curl volumizing conditioner. i think i love that stuff i know ouidad stuff is pricey but if they habe a big ole jumbo mama jug imma get it. that stuff made my hair feel so silky i dont think it volumized nothing lol but it made my hair feel yummy.
then i brought out the big guns and used cj honey butta as my leave in

this jar of DM DCC aint hitting on nothing. i mean it this girl cant get it together. im giving her stuff up. im not purchasing nothing else from her ever!!!! lol.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Golden75 @divachyk

That's exactly how I will use my Kyra. Thats also how I use Oyin HH, DB Pumpkin and I'll use SSI Avocado the same way strictly as a Cowash.

SimJam

Your Hair is really cute Sim!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Hi @mkd @Brownie518 @chebaby

How ya'll durrrin'?

And Yes, Che, You have been spending like a Crazy Woman!

My Visviscal came today.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

destine2grow

Yes, the Lady that hit my car just called me and apologized (again).  

I'm going to try to get an Estimate Saturday a.m.


----------



## Brownie518

Hey, ladies!!!! How's the weather where ya'll are? It's a perfect day today, about 73 degrees and sunny! Finally...

I really need to do this touch up tonight.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair

That is some effed up mess with your car!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518

I know. 

You shoulda' seen my face when I saw that Lame note on my Windshield and the durn damage!....

I was miffed because she took off, instead of coming back in the Restaurant and asking who is driving the XYZ.

And...I'm ticked because it is a "Lease" and they try to ding you for every little thing and I know they'll be able to tell I had body work when its time for me to turn it back in.

I just brewed me some Columbian Coffee for tomorrow's wash day. I wonder if @Shay72 finally got her IPN.

I'm waiting on a Shipping Notice for: 1 8 ounce Marsh-Aloe Transitioning Creme, 1 8 ounce Root Food, 1 8 ounce Lemongrass Basil.

Clawd I need to quit. (we all do) 

Imma try not to buy anything else until the 4th.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *Hey, ladies!!!! How's the weather where ya'll are? It's a perfect day today, about 73 degrees and sunny! Finally...*
> 
> I really need to do this touch up tonight.


 
Brownie518

This!

What are you using during your T/U?  BV Smoove and what else?


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> Hi @mkd @Brownie518 @chebaby
> 
> How ya'll durrrin'?
> 
> And Yes, Che, You have been spending like a Crazy Woman!
> 
> My Visviscal came today.


 girl i been hitting paynahpaynahpaynah. err thang been calling my name lmao.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *girl i been hitting paynahpaynahpaynah. err thang been calling my name lmao.*


 
chebaby

When is your Marie Dean arriving?

Gurl....errrday I feel like hittin' PayNahPayNahPayNahPayNah.

And....I mean errr single day.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> When is your Marie Dean arriving?
> 
> Gurl....errrday I feel like hittin' PayNahPayNahPayNahPayNah.
> 
> And....I mean errr single day.


 its supposed to be here tomorrow
i aint even thinking about when HV and her sista AV coming lmao. 

this no buy aint going too well is it


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> its supposed to be here tomorrow
> *i aint even thinking about when HV and her sista AV coming lmao.*
> 
> this no buy aint going too well is it


 
chebaby

Nah..Girl You can't even think about that one.....


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Nah..Girl You can't even think about that one.....


 i know she better refund my shipping. talking about free shipping


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *i know she better refund my shipping. talking about free shipping*


 
chebaby

Hmp.  She shoulda' done that by nah.

What did you use on your Hair today?


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Hmp. She shoulda' done that by nah.
> 
> What did you use on your Hair today?


 she play too much i always say im not ordering from her again and then i do

i conditioned with ouidad play curl conditioner that stuff makes the hair so silky. and then i used honey butta as a leave in


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> she play too much i always say im not ordering from her again and then i do
> 
> *i conditioned with ouidad play curl conditioner that stuff makes the hair so silky. and then i used honey butta as a leave in*


 
chebaby

Yeah, Mala get on my nerves too, but I always gone & buy something anyway.

So, that Ouidad is some good stuff uh?  hmm????  I didn't know you had that.  I always wanted some Mask they have, but I never bought it.

I think Imma use MopTop DC'er tomorrow and then steam with DB or CD BV Smoove.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Yeah, Mala get on my nerves too, but I always gone & buy something anyway.
> 
> So, that Ouidad is some good stuff uh? hmm???? I didn't know you had that. I always wanted some Mask they have, but I never bought it.
> 
> I think Imma use MopTop DC'er tomorrow and then steam with DB or CD BV Smoove.


 yea i got a bunch of ouidad from sephora a few months ago and never used it. this conditioner is the bomb.
i want that deep treatment but i cant afford $25 for 2oz if i fall in love with it so i wont be trying that lol. they do have a new moissturizer i want called hydrafusion.

now that you reminded me i should use my mop top mask this weekend too.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *i want that deep treatment but i cant afford $25 for 2oz if i fall in love with it so i wont be trying that lol*.


 
@chebaby

I think this might be the one I'm talmbout. Lemme go look.

Yeah, that MopTop is thebomb.com

eta:  Yeah it's the 12 Minute Miracle


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> I think this might be the one I'm talmbout. Lemme go look.
> 
> Yeah, that MopTop is thebomb.com
> 
> eta: Yeah it's the 12 Minute Miracle


 i want it but wont be getting it.

i looked on line but no one in my area has mop top.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> Brownie518
> 
> This!
> 
> What are you using during your T/U?  BV Smoove and what else?


IDareT'sHair

 Funny!! I'm either going to use Claudie's Protein or the Reconstructor. More than likely, I'll end up using the Smoove . Either that or MD Sweet Milk. 



chebaby said:


> girl i been hitting paynahpaynahpaynah. err thang been calling my name lmao.


 
Girl, screamin' your name!!!! 


I'm getting some SD tomorrow and get a full size sample of the Chocolate Bliss. I'll get 2 Mocha DCs and some Vanilla Silk.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

I'm tempted to get some Hairitage Hydrations or some Shi-Naturals....don't need either one tho'.

I just feel _like_ getting something.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> Brownie518
> 
> I'm tempted to get some Hairitage Hydrations or some Shi-Naturals....don't need either one tho'.
> 
> I just feel _like_ getting something.


IDareT'sHair

I could _always_ get something from either one of them.  Always!!! 

I'll be needing more Tea Rinses probably in about 3 weeks or so. When I get this IPN Tea Spritz, I might try that as a rinse, also.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

Yeah, I want something.......

SMH.

I hate when I feel this way.

I just looked at Nounou.  *Always Free Shipping $35.00*


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

I don't 'think' I want any more HQS (right now).  Don't need any HV, Claudie, SSI, CJ, Kyra, HTN etc.....so maybe I'll just 'chill' until July 4.erplexed

It will be here before you know it.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair

I wouldn't mind doing a little shoppin, myself. Shoot, I can always shop. But I think I'm just going to get some sandals, a couple small things for SOs birthday, and that Silk Dreams at midnight. 
Did I tell you I tried the HQ Mango Repair? I think I'll like that better than the Go Deep. It's nice and thick, first of all, and I love how my hair felt when I rinsed it. I'm going to try it again on my 2nd wash after my touch up. 

Next b.a.s.k. sale, I'm getting more body butters. That Thick body cream is the bizniz and I want the Apricot Scrub and Oil, too.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518

Speaking of Spritz I have:

1 Claudie
2 Shi-Naturals
2 IPN Tea-Lightful
1 IPN Nourish Mist

2 AV Blueberry Pomegrante
4 HTN Follicle Boosters
1 WEN Sweet Almond Mint


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> Brownie518
> 
> I don't 'think' I want any more HQS (right now).  Don't need any HV, Claudie, SSI, CJ, Kyra, HTN etc.....so maybe I'll just 'chill' until July 4.erplexed
> 
> It will be here before you know it.


IDareT'sHair

You should be well stocked on that HQS.  You got them in those big sizes, right? I could get another Mango Repair. That 5Day Moisture will last a long time.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *Did I tell you I tried the HQ Mango Repair? I think I'll like that better than the Go Deep. It's nice and thick, first of all, and I love how my hair felt when I rinsed it.* I'm going to try it again on my 2nd wash after my touch up.


 
Brownie518

Good to know. 

I think I have 2 of those.

*hmm...50%?*  I should pick up another one.

Did you get any of the Cleansing Conditioner?


----------



## Brownie518

So, I guess Claudie has the new 'formulations' now?


ETA: Scratch that. I guess people complained about their favorites getting discontinued...


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> Brownie518
> 
> Good to know.
> 
> I think I have 2 of those.
> 
> *hmm...50%?*  I should pick up another one.
> 
> Did you get any of the Cleansing Conditioner?



50% what????? 

I didn't get the Cleansing conditioner, no. I see it's getting pretty good reviews.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

I haven't checked Claudie's site in a minute.

She did say she is also Launching a Body Care Line. 

2 16 ounce Mango's from HQS is about $23.00+ some change (including shipping).

I really need to think on this before the Sale ends.

Are you getting any more HQS?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *50% what?????*
> 
> I didn't get the Cleansing conditioner, no. I see it's getting pretty good reviews.


 
@Brownie518

Hydroquench is Fiddy% Discount Code = SUMMERSALE

Yeah, both the Cleansing Conditioner and both Shampoo's are getting Great Reviews.


----------



## Shay72

Okay this is the time of year that I don't even bother to catch up with my subscribed threads. I just stay in here. Let me go catch up with this one.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> *Hydroquench is Fiddy% Discount Code = SUMMERSALE*
> 
> Yeah, both the Cleansing Conditioner and both Shampoo's are getting Great Reviews.



Girl!  :scratchch
Maybe I'll get another Mango and the shampoo. Let me go see....


----------



## chebaby

chocolate bliss???? whats this? let me go look.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *ETA: Scratch that. I guess people complained about their favorites getting discontinued...*


 

Brownie518

She would look good, bringin' that Leave-In Spritz back......

I wanted to ask her to make me a 'bottle' but decided I was being just a little "Too Extra"....

Especially when I love IPN's Turn Me Loose Detangler and AV's Moringa.


----------



## bronzebomb

I'm on a personal 60 day challenge to eat clean, non processed foods.  I shop only on the outside perimeter of the grocery store.  Tonight I had grilled salmon (Foreman grill, avocado, and a sweet potato sprinkled with cinnamon.  I tell you it was fabulous.  I also find that I stay full longer.  I'm a single woman with no kids, so I typically eat out.  But it looks like i have gained 10 pounds every year.  

Have you ever seen a picture of yourself (that someone else posted on FB) and literally scream????  I look like a linebacker!  and my cruise is coming up in July....

Is anyone ordering from ole Red Head Jessi?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72

Did you get your IPN?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

bronzebomb

Next time I get a Liter of "Too Shea" I'll just get it from AveYou and use some sort of discount code.


----------



## Brownie518

Ole Red Head Jessi....


----------



## chebaby

bronzebomb said:


> I'm on a personal 60 day challenge to eat clean, non processed foods. I shop only on the outside perimeter of the grocery store. Tonight I had grilled salmon (Foreman grill, avocado, and a sweet potato sprinkled with cinnamon. I tell you it was fabulous. I also find that I stay full longer. I'm a single woman with no kids, so I typically eat out. But it looks like i have gained 10 pounds every year.
> 
> *Have you ever seen a picture of yourself (that someone else posted on FB) and literally scream????* I look like a linebacker! and my cruise is coming up in July....
> 
> Is anyone ordering from ole Red Head Jessi?


 this is all too familiar


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *Ole Red Head Jessi....*


 
Brownie518

I guess she 'saw' didn't nobody want comin' to yo' house to do yo' hurr instead of a durn Discount Code......


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Imma try to use some "RESTRAINT" and not buy any more Hydroquench for 50% off.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

I really like that IPN Marsh-Aloe Transitioning Creme.  URRRGGGHHH.

*i'm hooked*


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> Brownie518
> 
> I really like that IPN Marsh-Aloe Transitioning Creme.  URRRGGGHHH.
> 
> *i'm hooked*


IDareT'sHair

How did you use it??? I like the texture of this but I haven't tried it yet.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> Imma try to use some "RESTRAINT" and not buy any more Hydroquench for 50% off.



 Good luck. I need to follow that lead.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

As a Hair Lotion.  It's wonderful.

She sent me a 4 ounce Sample and I ordered an 8 ounce after I started using it.

It keeps my hair nice and moisturized.


----------



## bronzebomb

IDareT'sHair said:


> @bronzebomb
> 
> Next time I get a Liter of "Too Shea" I'll just get it from AveYou and use some sort of discount code.


 

is this the only thing worth ordering?  cuz i have it already


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *Good luck.* I need to follow that lead.


 

Brownie518

Thanks Girlie!

So...*cough* 

You really like that Coconut Mango Uh???  

Made Your Hair Feel Good after you Rinsed Uh???

will.try.to.resist.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

bronzebomb said:


> *is this the only thing worth ordering? cuz i have it already*


 
bronzebomb

I love the Weekly Deep Treatment (WDT) Masque too.


----------



## Brownie518

^^^ 

Yes, I did really like it and it felt great rinsing off!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> ^^^
> 
> *Yes, I did really like it and it felt great rinsing off!!*


 
Brownie518

I think Imma pass.  At least *tonight* 

Now...Tomorrow might be a different story.

When does that Fiddy% end?


----------



## Shay72

Sorry for your losses chebaby divachyk Vonnieluvs08

Happy Belated Birthday bronzebomb

IDareT'sHair
I hate dealing with car insurance companies 



IDareT'sHair said:


> Iwonder if @Shay72 finally got her IPN.


 


IDareT'sHair said:


> @Shay72Did you get your IPN?


It's over at the office. I just got the notice today. I hope to be able to pick it up in the morning.





bronzebomb said:


> I'm on a personal 60 day challenge to eat clean, non processed foods. I shop only on the outside perimeter of the grocery store. Tonight I had grilled salmon (Foreman grill, avocado, and a sweet potato sprinkled with cinnamon. I tell you it was fabulous. I also find that I stay full longer. I'm a single woman with no kids, so I typically eat out. But it looks like i have gained 10 pounds every year.
> 
> *Have you ever seen a picture of yourself (that someone else posted on FB) and literally scream????* I look like a linebacker! and my cruise is coming up in July....
> 
> Is anyone ordering from ole Red Head Jessi?


. Even worse there is this staff at work that loves to take pictures at trainings and it's that time of year for me. So I am leading or co-leading a lot of trainings. Them pics of me . She posts them for like the entire department to see.


----------



## bronzebomb

Where are my Heat fans!???


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Shay72

Not sure when I'll get mine. 

I 'added to' my order and she emailed me a some-what 'curt' note about try to make sure I order everything at once to not delay shipping yada, yada, yada.

I order after I look at what else is out there (i.e. if there are any other Sales out there).

Hmp.  You don't see BJ talkin' no mess like that.


----------



## Shay72

IDareT'sHair
What kind of mess is that?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72 said:


> *What kind of mess is that?*


 
@Shay72

Girl, Right. 

I always add more stuff. 

I use to do that to Jasmine all the time.  *cries* 

And I definitely do it to Claudie, Hairitage, HQS, Hairveda, Marie Dean, SSI etc.......

I've even done it to Shi, Purabody, Kyra.

So............ 

I looked at it like it's more monneee for you and not an inconvenience. *my bad*


----------



## Shay72

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Shay72
> 
> Girl, Right.
> 
> I always add more stuff.
> 
> I use to do that to Jasmine all the time. *cries*
> 
> And I definitely do it to Claudie, Hairitage, HQS, Hairveda, Marie Dean, SSI etc.......
> 
> I've even done it to Shi, Purabody, Kyra.
> 
> So............
> 
> *I looked at it like it's more monneee for you and not an inconvenience. *my bad**


Exactly


----------



## mkd

Hi IDareT'sHair!!  Now let me go back and catch up ladies.


----------



## natura87

Might try some HQS since the price is right.


----------



## destine2grow

I am definitely ordering some HQS tomorrow. I will noy be passing up 50% off!


----------



## Pompous Blue

Checked Aveyou.com's number count and they have surpassed the 250 votes for missionsmallbusiness.com's grant. They have 599 votes!

I can do with a FLASH sale. Now come on with it!!!!


----------



## Golden75

Pompous Blue said:


> Checked Aveyou.com's number count and they have surpassed the 250 votes for missionsmallbusiness.com's grant. They have 599 votes!
> 
> I can do with a FLASH sale. Now come on with it!!!!


 

Let's see when this sale happens .  They'll probably do it when they think folks forgot and ain't paying no dang mind.


----------



## Pompous Blue

destine2grow said:


> I am definitely ordering some HQS tomorrow. I will noy be passing up 50% off!


I tried the sale this morning and the code SUMMERSALE did not work. I guess I missed it! My email said the sale is from May 26 - June 5, 2012. 


Golden75 said:


> Let's see when this sale happens . They'll probably do it when they think folks forgot and ain't paying no dang mind.


That's what I'm afraid of.


----------



## destine2grow

@Pompous Blue I was just trying it and it didn't work. I hope she have a sale soon.
I would love to try her products.... Off to see if anyone else is having a sale.

ETA I did find this underneath the white tea & lemon clarifying shampoo 
                        **** 25% OFF YOUR ENTIRE ORDER COUPON CODE: ETSY25OFF *** (HQS)


----------



## SimJam

the code for 50% for HQS works in etsy

But it doesnt work on artfire ... dammit I want the 16 oz cleanser and the 12oz greaseless moisture , they're not on etsy but are on artfire 

thats messed up man


----------



## SimJam

ok i got the style combo (2) and the coconut lime cleanser (2)

now Im deciding if i should hit paynah on my SD cart


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

Hello Ladies!
Thank you to all of you for your kind words. 

IDareT'sHair hope they don't penalize you too much for the damage.

SimJam your hair is too cute

To all the other U1B1 ladies- hey there! Glad things are going well for you all.

Trying to get back home from my quick trip to Myrtle Beach but my flight has been delayed since 8a and they say we will "leave" at 230p. I have to be to work at 4 so of we leave then I will just make it on time.

Had a great time down here. Was in the water all day yesterday. I rinsed and cowashed with an old Skala condish I found in a cabinet when I was cleaning and it left my hurr so soft.  I used shea moisture smoothie as a leave in let dry half way then did a twist out. Loving the softness. Will cowash tomorrow morning the retwist with the BRBC and smoothie. Won't wash again until Monday.


----------



## Minty

Hey Ladies~~

I made it. 1 year post relaxer. It is an accomplishment for me. I think I will get myself something small.


----------



## SimJam

ok Im done now .... please no more sales or giveaways .... I            just         cant

I feel defeated .... wanted to be rlly good on this no buy lol, this last month has been rubbish !!!!

Im waiting on

ayurveda powders
HV
SD
HQS

thats all I think 

dammit ... and liquid gold

wheres my L .... im a loser LOLOLOLOLOL

Im blaming this on my meds - yes, these sinus meds done got me crayzeee


----------



## Golden75

SimJam -  You hit pay nah once, and it's on like 

I think I'll skip 7/4 sales, and push to Labor Day  since I made 2 purchases this month   I was at least trying to only cut to 1 purchase a month.  We'll see how this goes


----------



## 13StepsAhead

I'm thinking of placing another HQS order. Do you ladies happen to know the shelf life for her products?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

13StepsAhead  I will convo her and ask her about Shelf-Life thats a good question.

I did end up getting 2 more 16 ounce Coconut Mango DC'ers Brownie518:buttkick:


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Evenin' Everyone!

Under the dryer with Abba Reconstruct.  Used this up.  And used up HV's Amala Creme Rinse.  

I probably have 1 more Tube of the Alba Reconstruct and about 4 bottles of the HV (so I have back ups for both).

Will DC with Carol's Daughter Black Vanilla Smoothie Ltown I mailed your box.

My plan is to completely use up 10-15 products this Summer. 

I need to start keeping track.

I don't think Summer officially starts until sometime next week.


----------



## chebaby

chello ladies
so i finally got the energy to take those hair products back. i wanted to keep the deva no poo but instead i kept the cj beauticurls leave in and took everything else back.

hair is in a second day bun.
tomorrow im going to the beach so tonight i will slather my hair in coconut oil and my scalp in jar of joe. tomorrow i cleanse with darcys and condition and detaingle and leave in trader joes nourish spa.


----------



## chebaby

i was in that curly nikki aint shnit thread and some people are saying that lack of vit. d might be the reason their hair is shedding. so you know my ears perked up lmao. i will be getting me some vit. d pills this weekend. its funny because just yesterday i noticed my boo thang was taking those pills.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

Hey Che-Lady. 

When I went to the Gyn for my Annual in February, my Blood-work came back that I was low in Vitamin D.

They told me to buy some over the counter and take them for 6 weeks and come back in and have blood-work.  

And if it doesn't go up with the Over the Counters, he was going to put me on a prescription for Vitamin D, but they wanted to see if my level came up with the Over the Counters 1st

I bought them and I've been taking them since Feburary but never went back for additional blood-work.  Maybe I should.erplexed


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Hey Che-Lady.
> 
> When I went to the Gyn for my Annual in February, my Blood-work came back that I was low in Vitamin D.
> 
> They told me to buy some over the counter and take them for 6 weeks and come back in and have blood-work.
> 
> And if it doesn't go up with the Over the Counters, he was going to put me on a prescription for Vitamin D, but they wanted to see if my level came up with the Over the Counters 1st
> 
> I bought them and I've been taking them since Feburary but never went back for additional blood-work. Maybe I should.erplexed


 hey T.
my brother went to the doctor and they told him the same thing. sounds like a lot of black people are low for vit. d.
imma research how it effects the hair.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@chebaby

I was shocked/upset and then all the black folks at work said the same thing.  

Lawd....They were ALL on Vitamin D...... (Prescription & OTC)

btw: Glad you took them products back.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Hmp.

Maybe I can blame that for being so bald-headed.

chebaby

Yeah, keep me posted on your Research.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> I was shocked/upset and then all the black folks at work said the same thing.
> 
> Lawd....They were ALL on Vitamin D...... (Prescription & OTC)
> 
> btw: Glad you took them products back.


 thats what people were saying when brother told him he was. err body was like "boy please, so am i"


IDareT'sHair said:


> Hmp.
> 
> Maybe I can blame that for being so bald-headed.
> 
> @chebaby
> 
> Yeah, keep me posted on your Research.


 lmao yea blame it on the vitamin D cause thats what im blaming my thin spot on
ill keep you posted.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *thats what people were saying when brother told him he was. err body was like "boy please, so am i"*
> 
> lmao yea blame it on the vitamin D cause thats what im blaming my thin spot on
> ill keep you posted.


 
@chebaby Gurl.....I was all scurrrrd & nervous and they said basically the same thing to me..... SMH

Yeah Girl, keep me posted on that Research.

@Brownie518 @Shay72

I see IPN has some new products. A Bramhi Hair Lotion, a Molasses Pre-Rx and the Macadamia/Mango Creme.

No....I haven't hit PayNah yet.


----------



## Brownie518

Hey, ladies!! New IPN? BRB...I ended up not getting any HQS or Silk Dreams...so far.


----------



## chebaby

it looks like my MD is on my door step. cant wait to get home to check err thang out.

i also decided that sunday when i twist my hair i will use HV whipped ends i freaking love that stuff and think it will be awesome on twists.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

IPN also is going to launch a new Horsetail & Hibiscus Spritz.


----------



## Brownie518

chebaby said:


> it looks like my MD is on my door step. cant wait to get home to check err thang out.
> 
> i also decided that sunday when i twist my hair i will use HV whipped ends i freaking love that stuff and think it will be awesome on twists.



chebaby

Hey!! 
My MD came today, too, along with my Silk Dreams. 



IDareT'sHair said:


> Brownie518
> 
> IPN also is going to launch a new Horsetail & Hibiscus Spritz.


IDareT'sHair

She's killing me!! 
I just got the Molasses joint and the Strengthening Creme. I used the 15% code from the newsletter.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> 13StepsAhead  I will convo her and ask her about Shelf-Life thats a good question.
> 
> I did end up getting 2 more 16 ounce Coconut Mango DC'ers Brownie518:buttkick:


IdareT'Hair

*cough* Yeah, so did I! erplexed  And that Cleansing conditioner. You can't beat that deal.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> She's killing me!!
> I just got the Molasses joint and the Strengthening Creme. *I used the 15% code from the newsletter. *


 
@Brownie518

pm me that Code.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> pm me that Code.


IDareT'sHair

I did..
And now, I got that tinglin in my fangas.  I'm going to get some sandals real quick and maybe something from Etsy.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

I thought you said you got more HQS?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

I coulda' sworn you'd be interested in that IPN Molasses Pre-Rx


----------



## Shay72

Well I got my IPN. I don't like the look of what I got but I do like the texture of each of the products so I think I will like them. The basil lemongrass separated but I stirred it and put it in the fridge. I'm sure it will be fine. Also I wished she would have filled the jars a bit more.


----------



## Brownie518

Shay72

I love that Basil Lemongrass. It's moisturizing and detangles really well for me. 

IDareT'sHair

I did get that Honey PrePoo stuff from IPN. Of course!! And yes, I got more HQS...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72 said:


> *Also I wished she would have filled the jars a bit more.*


 
Shay72

When I finally got my stuff the 1st time, I filed:  _"Items are not as Described"_ via PayPal because the Jars/Bottles were no where near Full and that's when PayPal Refunded me.

During the 'escalation' she finally mailed my stuff.  So PayPal told me, since she had mailed them, I had to wait until they arrived.erplexed

So after that, they Refunded me.

ETA:  I stuck everything in the Fridge after I got it and it was fine.


----------



## destine2grow

Just placed my order with HQS. I got
Coconut Mango Repairing Mask
Coconut Lime Oil Conditioner Cleanser
2pc Style Pack

Thanks SimJam for letting me know that the 50% code worked on esty.


----------



## SimJam

How coincidental ... I was just reading or listening to something about wearing too much sunblock leading to vit D deficiency

from I was a kid mommy used to send us outside to sun (like a frikkin reptile) because she didnt want us getting rickets.

Ppl with dark coloured skin are apparently more susceptible to vit D deficiency because the melanin in our skin inhibits Vit D production when we go into sunlight


----------



## destine2grow

I thought HV coupon was good until tonight? I was going to get some more but the coupon code is not working.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

So, nobody's getting any HV Oil? 

30% off on all Hairveda's Oil Code =* OILS4U*

I think I still have 1 Bottle of Cocosta and 1 Bottle of Avosoya unopened.


----------



## Shay72

Sale is on NOW!! Sale ends 6/18/12 (12 pm). To all of our customers we say THANK YOU!!!
10% OFF ALL (ALREADY DISCOUNTED) HYDRATHERMA NATURALS COLLECTION SETS!!!!!
Please keep in touch with us for all future sales, giveaways and discounts!
Please visit us at: http://www.HealthyHairJourney.com For Healthy Hair Tips and info on the Hydratherma Naturals Healthy Hair Product Collection.


----------



## destine2grow

IDareT'sHair BJ is the bomb. The welcome code did not work for me and I contacted them through chat. They responded very fast and let me know that the code had expired and provided me with a 20% off code. 

I am only sharing this code with U1B1 ladies!!! Let me know if you want it.


----------



## Shay72

Enter our LARGEST CONTEST EVER!!!!!
Total Prizes valued at over $230.00!
Sponsored by:
Hydratherma Naturals- http://www.HealthyHairJourney.com
Flawless Beauty Cosmetics -- http://www.FlawlessBeautyCosmetics.com
http://www.etsy.com/people/aloresbeautymakeup?ref=pr_profile

Rules: 
Visit http://www.HealthyHairJourney.com - Click on the contest link to enter.
One entry per person via our website.
No Purchase Necessary --Contest Ends 7/16/12
What do you have to lose  ???
2 winners will be chosen!
Please share!!!
Grand prize- Hydratherma Naturals, SLS FREE COMPLETE COLLECTION SET- 2 Flawless Beauty Lipsticks and 1 lipgloss
Runner up- Hydratherma Naturals -Daily Moisturizing Growth Lotion 4 oz. , Hydratherma Naturals- Hair Growth Oil 4 oz
Flawless Beauty Cosmetics 1 lipstick and 1 lip gloss.
Thank You!


----------



## SimJam

destine2grow said:


> I am only sharing this code with U1B1 ladies!!! Let me know if you want it.


----------



## destine2grow

SimJam you have already been on a roll.... gone head and get you some more HV!!!


----------



## SimJam

chile i went to HV and saw that i made two orders within as many days .... i didn't even remember making the second order ......  I . must . stop

entyhooz I really dont need anything else from HV now. I have everything i need to last till BF


----------



## Ltown

Hello ladies!  just got out of class its keeping me busy.

IDareT'sHair, thanks you for the sample. I don't need any oil either chebaby, i can't seems to use it up either heck i still have enso serum too. Even with T's oil challenging that stuff don't go away

Oils in stock:
wheat germ
almond
avocado
African pride
Carol daughter
Hydratherma
Grapeseed
Jbco
Castor
Coconut oil
Broccoli seed
Jojoba


----------



## Ltown

Good Morning ladies! 

Wow I can't believe you all stop chatting before 11pm and I was the last one online. 

Someone was talking about vitamin D, mine started getting lower closer to the 50 my hair didn't shed more nor did I have anything else going on with my body, but it's good to take extra supplements to avoid bone loss. 

Um nothing new as usual with hair, made some tea for a rinse tomorrow, will do a poo, drc28, and jasmine dc. I'm waiting on my hv order.


----------



## SimJam

Ltown I guess everyone had hot dates .... so I eagerly await the joooosay deet this morning 

I had a hot date with my bed .... it was steamy.

these sinus meds got me all kinds of sleepy and cotton mouthy .... blech
But my hair is sooooo moisturized the PBN cupuacu butter does so much better in my hair now that the weather hotter

Im gonna do ANOTHER inventory of my hair products today and really work on using them up.

I dont even know where the one I did at the beginning of the challenge is


----------



## Shay72

I bought some Silk Dreams yesterday 

Finally moved all of the hair products out of my bedroom. They are all in the front closet, bathroom, or refridge. Still gotta buy that over the door shoe holder to hang on the bathroom door for more product storage. At this point I'm thinking my lazy a$$ should just order it from Amazon.


----------



## LuvlyRain3

I see you ladies have been busy. I missed a lot of sales  

I put all social media on the backburner while I prepared for my move. I miss the rush of a good haul. My bank account is definitely happier.


----------



## SmilingElephant

Hey hey!

So... I went to Ulta yesterday and treated myself to:

DevaCurl OneCondition and I also bought a huge bottle of Booth's body lotion in Lemon Sugar I've never tried these products but I'd been wanting to try the OneCondition. I'm gonna try it today. Anybody ever try it? How'd u like it?


----------



## SmilingElephant

Ltown said:


> Hello ladies!  just got out of class its keeping me busy.
> 
> IDareT'sHair, thanks you for the sample. I don't need any oil either chebaby, i can't seems to use it up either heck i still have enso serum too. Even with T's oil challenging that stuff don't go away
> 
> Oils in stock:
> wheat germ
> almond
> avocado
> African pride
> Carol daughter
> Hydratherma
> Grapeseed
> Jbco
> Castor
> Coconut oil
> Broccoli seed
> Jojoba




Ltown try using some of them as body oils You'll use them up faster.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72

Girl, Gone & Get it from Amazon.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Whoever asked about HQS Shelf Life can't remember if it was @Vonnieluvs08 @SimJam or @Golden75 but anyway I emailed HQS:

5 Day Moisture, Greaseless Moisture, or Puttyful = 6 months
Shampoos and GO Deep DC'er = 6 months
Coco Mango DC'er = 3-4 months *because of Coconut Fatty Acids*


----------



## Shay72

IDareT'sHair
You know I ordered right after that post. I also ordered a trifle bowl to store some jewelry. I'm working on storing my stuff in creative ways so it doesn't look so ugly. Eventually I plan to replace my storage drawers with furniture (ie, file cabinets, night stands) that I really like. I'm sure I can find something at Home Goods, World Market, or Pier One. The only ones that would need to match would be the ones in the front closet since they are stacked. The other ones can be individualized. Oh yeah I will check on etsy too.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ltown

Your package should be there Monday.


----------



## natura87

Hello ladies and lurkers. Cocleansed with ASIAN Coconut Cowash, applied PBN's MuruMuru Moisture Milk and slicked back into yet another puff.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I'll probably put my Heavier Cremes/Butters up and just use Lotions and the Lighter weight Creme for the Summer.

Thinking about how to make it successfully through the Heat.


----------



## 13StepsAhead

IDareT'sHair said:


> Whoever asked about HQS Shelf Life can't remember if it was @Vonnieluvs08 @SimJam or @Golden75 but anyway I emailed HQS:
> 
> 5 Day Moisture, Greaseless Moisture, or Puttyful = 6 months
> Shampoos and GO Deep DC'er = 6 months
> Coco Mango DC'er = 3-4 months *because of Coconut Fatty Acids*


 
Thanks for checking IDareT'sHair I won't be ordering anymore because I have enough to use up without having to rush and use up some HQS.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

13StepsAhead said:


> *Thanks for checking* *I* *won't be ordering anymore because I have enough to use up without having to rush and use up some HQS.*


 
@13StepsAhead

Sorry Ms. Lady, I couldn't remember 'who' it was? 

It was YOU

I agree. I'm not ordering any more. 

I usually don't have "Shelf-Life" Phobia, I know I just don't need any more.

I think Imma start using it on Tuesday.


----------



## Shay72

Imma need Oyin to have a decent sale. This 10%-15% just ain't cutting it. I have one bottle of Juices & Berries and one bottle of Hair Dew.


----------



## Ltown

IDareT'sHair said:


> Ltown
> 
> Your package should be there Monday.




IDareT'sHair thank you


----------



## chebaby

chello ladies
i am pooped. just came back from the beach and i could sleep the rest of the day away except i went in the water with my phone i do this all the time and i dont know why. i always forget i have my phone on me. so now i gotta go get another phone.
i got a nice tan too and my hair looks nice for being dunked in that nasty water. i went with a third day bun and came back with a w&g

so my MD came and i can tell why IDareT'sHair and Brownie518 love it. it looks so rich and creamy and it looks like its gonna make my hair feel so gooooddddd.

she was nice enough to send me 2 samples. nice size jars too. she sent the amla cream and whipped raspberry butter.i tried the whipped butter last night and i am loving it. its a spongy oily butter and it made my bun nice and soft and it smells yummy.


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair said:


> Whoever asked about HQS Shelf Life can't remember if it was @Vonnieluvs08 @SimJam or @Golden75 but anyway I emailed HQS:
> 
> 5 Day Moisture, Greaseless Moisture, or Puttyful = 6 months
> Shampoos and GO Deep DC'er = 6 months
> Coco Mango DC'er = 3-4 months *because of Coconut Fatty Acids*



Aww dayum!  I need to move some of this stuff to fridge


----------



## Brownie518

My Marie Dean samples were the Peppermint foot butter and the Twist & Loc Cream. The foot butter is like a brick but once you rub it in, its very rich and moisturizing. The Cream looks thick and rich. Smells good, too. 

Waiting on:
Hairveda
Claudie
HydroQuench
It's Perfectly Natural

I'm kicking myself for not ordering Silk Dreams yesterday. Oh, well. 

chebaby - I'm going to be doing my hair again on Tuesday and will definitely be using some MD. 

IDareT'sHair - Thanks for the HQS shelf life info. That Mango will be gone soon, anyway. I might use it as a prepoo, also.


----------



## mkd

I take vit d too.  I have never been told I am deficient but I know most black people are.  I feel happier and in a better mood since taking it.


----------



## Brownie518

Hey, ladies!! I'm here at work tonight and tomorrow, then off until next Sunday. I can't wait. 

I did a nice massage with some IPN Tea Lightful Shine this afternoon. Good stuff.


----------



## chebaby

Brownie518, i hope i love MD as much as you do.
im thinking about using some tomorrow.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 chebaby mkd  Hi Ladies!

My Marie Dean Samples were the Baobob Oil and an Aloe Hemp DC'er.

Didn't get any packages today.  

Brownie:  You're welcome about HQS Shelf-Life.  I should be using HQS by July 4.  I want to finish up what I have open before I open something else.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

TRIGGER 15% off $20.00+ 

Discount Code = *SUMMER15*

Through 06/18


----------



## SimJam

and to add also from hair trigger
10% of $15.00 tuesday and wednesday June 19 and 20

discount code *SUMMER10*


----------



## destine2grow

About to order me some trigga!!!!

The next time MD has a sale I am ordering!!!! I also want some IPN!!!

I am trying to only purchase hair products when it is a sale. So far so good.

I been wanting some Oyin, might purchase if the discount is more than shipping.


----------



## destine2grow

So my discount with trigga was only $0.05 more than shipping! Oh well I guess its worth it. O got the feather weight, scented with vanilla pound cake.


----------



## Brownie518

destine2grow said:


> So my discount with trigga was only $0.05 more than shipping! Oh well I guess its worth it. O got the feather weight, *scented with vanilla pound cake*.




Excellent choice!!


----------



## Shay72

Curlmart is having a 20% off sale on Darcy's Botanicals, Jessicurl, Eluence, and Deva. No code required the discount is already applied. Through 6/19.


----------



## Ltown

Good Sunday Morning ladies!

I thought i would come iin here early let you all know about trigger sale slow as usual you already know 

Use up nexuss emergencee and jasmine have 1 more left.


----------



## SimJam

Still appreciated LTown !!!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Mernin' Lovely Ladies!

Just made a mix of Trigger & M/N.  Will use this for a minute.  I just made up like a 2 ounce Jar.

Nothing else going on.  Will run to the Grocery in a few.

Thinking about buying another 3 pack of Visviscal with that 11% Discount Code (while it's still good).erplexed


----------



## SimJam

which site is that on Miss T?


----------



## bronzebomb

IDareT'sHair said:
			
		

> TRIGGER 15% off $20.00+
> 
> Discount Code = SUMMER15
> 
> Through 06/18



Is Trigger equivalent to Red pimento oil?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@bronzebomb

Good Analogy. 

Maybe JBCO with a kick of Pimento. It has alot of Great other Ingredients. Have you read up on it?

Lemme see if I can find the Lank so you can check out the ingredients list.

http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=...t6yhCw&usg=AFQjCNGPq-OBQEdH04v_uaCJdOBn_N7yJA


----------



## destine2grow

Evening ladies! 

I worked OT today. Trying to make all extra money I can. After worked cooked dinner, ate and took a nap.

I'm about to make a dummy cart on Curlmart. If the price is right I will bite.

I might do mg hair today but I am too tired. I need some new products to get moving!.

What are you ladies doing?


----------



## Golden75

That PBN cupaucau butter is real nice


----------



## chebaby

hey ladies
today i didnt have time to do my full routine so i pre pooed over night with darcys deep conditioner. this morning i detangled with the darcys and the rest of tiiva deep conditioner then i rinsed and slathered on MD coffee and kokum conditioner. i have to say i think i love it. it reminds me a lot of SD mocha.

then i rinsed and my hair was looking so good. i thought it would look stringy since i deep conditioned over night with moisture which normally leaves me with mushy hair but my hair looked full and nice. 
so i just added some HV whipped ends and put my hair in 10 big twists. im glad my hair is long enough where it looks nice in big twists now. 
imma oil my scalp with jar of joe and call it a night.


----------



## divachyk

Has anyone tried Deva Curl Low Poo? I picked that up yesterday from Ulta. If this doesn't work I'll order Aveda shampoo that Brownie518 recommended.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby  Good Evenin' Che-Lady!

divachyk  No, I do have the No-Poo tho'.  Picked it a coupla' months or so ago (and haven't tried it) yet.


----------



## Brownie518

Hey, ladies. 
I'm here at work, having a terrible night. Glad it's my last until next Sunday. Nothing going on. I ordered some Trigga last night, thats about it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518

Hey Ms. B! I shole hope your evening improves. *glad you'll be off for a while*

I've been making Mock Carts all day today, haven't hit PayNah on anything.

btw: I see IPN has a 'New' Mustard Seed/Red Palm Oil Rx.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair

Oh, no. Not another product!!! Let me go see.............


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

She really into them Pre-Rx's ain't she?


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> She really into them Pre-Rx's ain't she?


IDareT'sHair

Yep...me, too!  I asked her to invoice me and add it to my box.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *Yep...me, too!  I asked her to invoice me and add it to my box.*


 
Brownie518

Pfft.  She got 'testy' with me when I did that.

That's something I have no interest in (since I rarely 'poo) I do want that Horsetail & Hibiscus Spritz tho'erplexed


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> Pfft. *She got 'testy' with me when I did that.*
> 
> That's something I have no interest in (since I rarely 'poo) I do want that Horsetail & Hibiscus Spritz tho'erplexed


IDareT'sHair

Say word!! erplexed If that's the case, I would say never mind then. We'll see, though. You know I love my prepoo!!!


----------



## divachyk

Thanks IDareT'sHair re: Deva Curl. 

Have a good night ladies. I ended up getting a cold from some genius who came to work sick. I've been resting all day trying to get my feet under me.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

She probably won't do that to you.

She gave me some 'Lecture' about: _"when you keep adding to the order"_ *blah, blah blah*....


----------



## IDareT'sHair

divachyk  Hope you feel better Ms. Lady.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> She probably won't do that to you.
> 
> She gave me some 'Lecture' about: _"when you keep adding to the order"_ *blah, blah blah*....



.........


----------



## divachyk

Thanks IDareT'sHair - think I'mma call in tomorrow. 

Oh, I added a hydra silica to my HV order. No ship notice as of yet.
No ship notice from Claudie as of yet.
Ordered a couple of nail polishes & picked up an ipad keyboard yesterday.


----------



## Golden75

Hey ladies! Claudie's gel does the job again!  Glad I ordered a another jar.  My frizzies are laid down!  

On vacation next week, going nowhere, so staycation.  Hope HV & Claudie's roll in.  Will be taking my twists out, straightening and then braid it up for a few months.  

In that time, really hope I can knock out some stuff to make room for the stuff I want to buy in the future .  Gotta make room for the BF haul and the elusive AY Flash sale .


----------



## chebaby

chello ladies
i have decided that i am going to cut all my hair off and start over. i have been natural a little over 3 years and in that time i have dyed my hair at least 5 or 6 times, i have hennaed and i have straightened. i want to start over.
i also need to put my hair away because it seems like every week my hair is getting on my nerves.
so im thinking of cutting it on friday and getting it braided on saturday.

this time around i will not color, henna nor will i straighten. at all.


----------



## chebaby

oh also this time around i plan on taking daily vitamins and exercising.  and this time i will probably have something on my scalp everyday. before i never oiled my scalp until recently. if i did have something on my scalp before it was because i was pre pooing and it just so happen to get on my scalp lol.


----------



## SimJam

chebaby how short do you plan to go?

and would you not want to henna? Can understand the colouring and heat.


----------



## chebaby

SimJam said:


> @chebaby how short do you plan to go?
> 
> and would you not want to henna? Can understand the colouring and heat.


i dont plan on going as short as i had it before(as short as short can get without being a fade lol) but maybe like 6 inches long. i want it short enough that i take all the color off but long enough that i can get braids or twists.

and i dont want to henna because its permanent. although i do like how it coats the hair to make it seem thicker. i dont like that you have to cut it out when you are tired of it. i do plan on sticking with other ayurvedic powders though.


----------



## Golden75

divachyk said:


> Has anyone tried Deva Curl Low Poo? I picked that up yesterday from Ulta. If this doesn't work I'll order Aveda shampoo that @Brownie518 recommended.


 

divachyk - which poo is this


----------



## divachyk

Golden75, Brownie518 likes Aveda Damage Remedy shampoo. I picked up the Deva Curl because it was on the ground. I don't an Aveda nearby but I've lucked up. There is one on the route when dh and I go out of town later in the week. I'll stop in and pick it up. Deva Curl and Aveda are shampoos recommended in Sista Slick's book.


----------



## Golden75

divachyk said:


> @Golden75, @Brownie518 likes Aveda Damage Remedy shampoo. I picked up the Deva Curl because it was on the ground. I don't an Aveda nearby but I've lucked up. There is one on the route when dh and I go out of town later in the week. I'll stop in and pick it up. Deva Curl and Aveda are shampoos recommended in Sista Slick's book.


 
DivaChyl - I have that, thank goodness I don't have to run out and buy it  . I haven't used it in a while, but I do like that one.


----------



## divachyk

That's good Golden75.  I can't find many LHCF reviews on Deva Curl. It might be going back to Ulta.


----------



## Golden75

divachyk said:


> That's good @Golden75.  I can't find many LHCF reviews on Deva Curl. It might be going back to Ulta.


 
divachyk - you may as well try it first.  All reviews I see online are 4 or better.


----------



## divachyk

I will and hopefully I'll love it! Golden75


----------



## Golden75

So I'm perusing Groupon, just to see if anything interesting is there . I come across Andre Walker poo & condish for $20, hmmm, I click on it. I'm kind of scanning the descrip and this caught my eye:

Features
•Keratin shampoo and conditioner gift set fosters stronger, healthier hair
•Hydrates, smoothes, and strengthens
•Natural ingredients including whole-leaf aloe vera and green-tea extract
•Created by Oprah's stylist and named among her favorite things of 2010
*•Ideal for all hair types including fine, wavy, and clown*

Whadahayll is clown type hair? What are they trying to say? Down hair, umm no, blown hair, ummm no. I can't figure what clown is supposed to be. Curly or kinky    . Very bad type-o, but 

http://www.groupon.com/deals/gg-keratin-shampoo-conditioner-gift-set?c=all&p=12


----------



## SimJam

^^^ wow ummm ok ^^^

I also read the product description which includes the line "The shampoo and conditioner are designed to be used in tandem, much like an invisible pet fence and a mime wearing a collar"

 they cannot be for real


----------



## bronzebomb

Carol's Daughter - FB25 for 25% off

If you are a member you also get 10% off plus free shipping in addition to the 25% off.

I'm getting some more of the Monoi line. It's wonderful!


----------



## Golden75

SimJam said:


> ^^^ wow ummm ok ^^^
> 
> I also read the product description which includes the line "The shampoo and conditioner are designed to be used in tandem, much like an invisible pet fence and a mime wearing a collar"
> 
> they cannot be for real


 
 I didn't catch that. WOW .  Is someone messing with this man's money?  Cause that description is a turn off!


----------



## SimJam

So I finally finished my product inventory ... Im definitely continuing this no buy till the end of the year

the only other brands I want to try are Kyra, hairatige Hydrations and claudies, hopefully they have decent BF sales


----------



## Ltown

Good afternoon ladies!

IDareT'sHair, i got my T-care packages, thank you!

chebaby, have you tried mini braids? I seen a thread on it looks nice but my hair is too fine and won't hold.  Golden75 you and chebaby used the claudie gel is it a good hold or slick down type of gel?


----------



## chebaby

Ltown, i saw that mini braid thread and i love her hair. i thought about doing that but i dont have the patience to take them out.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> chello ladies
> *i have decided that i am going to cut all my hair off and start over*.


 
chebaby

Gurl....Gimme them Scissors and go sit down.

Ltown  Glad it came LT.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I need to figure out what all I got from IPN (before we fall out).  
Hopefully, it won't come to that. *again*


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Gurl....Gimme them Scissors and go sit down.
> 
> @Ltown  Glad it came LT.


 im not gonna cut it that short. just enough to start fresh.
it seems like when i hit three years my hair was like "we gonna tangle on her *** now".


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> I need to figure out what all I got from IPN (before we fall out).
> Hopefully, it won't come to that. *again*


she the one that was rude to you right?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *she the one that was rude to you right?*


 
chebaby

Yeah, the one I had that whole PayPal "situation" with.  

Things are pretty decent nah, and I want them to stay that way.

So, I need to keep up on what I ordered (from her) and have coming.....


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Yeah, the one I had that whole PayPal "situation" with.
> 
> Things are pretty decent nah, and I want them to stay that way.
> 
> So, I need to keep up on what I ordered (from her) and have coming.....


yea keep up with it cause people like that will play you every chance they get

i keep smelling my  jar of MD coffee deep conditioner. i looked on her site again and 16oz is $40erplexed where they do that at???


----------



## IDareT'sHair

IDareT'sHair said:


> *Pfft. She got 'testy' with me when I did that.*


 
*Say word!! erplexed If that's the case, I would say never mind then*



IDareT'sHair said:


> *She probably won't do that to you.*
> 
> *She gave me some 'Lecture' about: "when you keep adding to the order" *blah, blah blah**....


 


Brownie518 said:


> *.........*


@Brownie518

Exactly....

And this is WHY BJ Stay Paid..........

If I told her to add a Cow and a Horse and a Pig....

Honey....She'd find a way to do it. 

Cause BJ gone get that Monnneeee


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> yea keep up with it cause people like that will play you every chance they get
> 
> i keep smelling my jar of MD coffee deep conditioner. *i looked on her site again and 16oz is $40erplexed where they do that at???*


 
chebaby

I noticed that right there yesterday when I was making up all those Mock Carts.

The 12 ounce was $30.00,  I guess there are no more 12 ounces.  She took it straight to 16.

Yeah, Girl, I'm trying to remember what I ordered.  I need to go back in my e-mails and make sure I have a paper-trail.

Oh Yeah, Don't cut it too short.  Just enough to do whatever it is you tryna' do......


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

I'm tryna' decide if I want to order a bottle of Trigger before the 15% ends.  

I looked at that "Loyal Customer" Coupon she sent me.

All this time, I thought it was for 20% Clawd Chile...it's for $2.00 SMH.  

What Imma do with TwoDollas??????


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> I noticed that right there yesterday when I was making up all those Mock Carts.
> 
> The 12 ounce was $30.00,  I guess there are no more 12 ounces.  She took it straight to 16.
> 
> Yeah, Girl, I'm trying to remember what I ordered.  I need to go back in my e-mails and make sure I have a paper-trail.
> 
> Oh Yeah, Don't cut it too short.  Just enough to do whatever it is you tryna' do......


her prices are CRAZY lol. now she is a brand i would call a splurge lmao. i can only get her stuff during tax season

yea keep a paper trail

imma cut all this color off so im thinking 3-4 inches. thats not that bad. i ended up doing a twist out on them big twists i did yesterday and it turned out to be my best twit out ever. my some of my end were so tangled i had to cut knots off the ends my hair is playing with me.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

Marie Dean is DEFINITELY a Splurge.  That's why I referred to it as:  "Dessert for your Hair."

One good thing tho' is when she has a "Sale" she has it at least a week if not 2.

I think around BF/Christmas it was a Month (or so) That's when I hauled like I ain't have no sense.

The other good thing is Shipping is $5.95.  It use to be $5.00 (regardless of the size of your order).


----------



## IDareT'sHair

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> *I'm tryna' decide if I want to order a bottle of Trigger before the 15% ends. *
> 
> I looked at that "Loyal Customer" Coupon she sent me.
> 
> All this time, I thought it was for 20% Clawd Chile...it's for $2.00 SMH.
> 
> What Imma do with TwoDollas??????


 
@chebaby

I decided not to get it. The Discount was $3.75 and the Shipping was $7.50.erplexed


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Marie Dean is DEFINITELY a Splurge.  That's why I referred to it as:  "Dessert for your Hair."
> 
> One good thing tho' is when she has a "Sale" she has it at least a week if not 2.
> 
> I think around BF/Christmas it was a Month (or so) That's when I hauled like I ain't have no sense.
> 
> The other good thing is Shipping is $5.95.  It use to be $5.00 (regardless of the size of your order).


yea i think when i ordered it was a 20% off sale going on. i will def. get more during a sale. the good thing is im certain that SD mocha deep conditioner is a cheaper dupe of the MD coffee.


IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> I decided not to get it. The Discount was $3.75 and the Shipping was $7.50.erplexed


so that aint much of a discount at all


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@chebaby

That Durn @Brownie518 and *fab* got me started on Marie Dean!

Was it just 20%? She normally does 25

Girl...Trigga' ain't even funny.  Sending me a TwoDolla' discount.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My HQS and my IPN Shipped.  So, I should have packages soon.


----------



## mkd

Hi ladies!  

chebaby, sometimes you just have to cut and start over especially with color.  It will grow back fast.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

mkd

Hi Ms. MK!

What's Up?


----------



## chebaby

mkd, yea im so ready for a fresh start. hopefully i dont chicken out lmao.

IDareT'sHair, girl im cracking up at a $2 discount


----------



## mkd

IDareT'sHair, hiya!!   I am kind of blah right now.  I haven't wanted to buy anything lately but I think it's time to get some cowashing conditioners.


----------



## Brownie518

Hey, girls!!

So, I'm waiting on:
Hairveda
Claudie's
It's Perfectly Natural

I think that's it, right? 

ETA:No, also HydroQuench and Trigger 

Clown hair??? erplexed


----------



## Brownie518

mkd


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> chebaby
> 
> I'm tryna' decide if I want to order a bottle of Trigger before the 15% ends.
> 
> I looked at that "Loyal Customer" Coupon she sent me.
> 
> All this time, I thought it was for 20% Clawd Chile...it's for $2.00 SMH.
> 
> What Imma do with TwoDollas??????







..................


----------



## Golden75

Ltown said:
			
		

> Good afternoon ladies!
> 
> IDareT'sHair, i got my T-care packages, thank you!
> 
> chebaby, have you tried mini braids? I seen a thread on it looks nice but my hair is too fine and won't hold.  Golden75 you and chebaby used the claudie gel is it a good hold or slick down type of gel?



Ltown - it holds & slicks.  My hair does not get hard, no flaking.


----------



## chebaby

Brownie518 said:


> ..................


aint that coupon a mess

im waiting on:
HV 
AV

i aint looking for either one no time soon


----------



## Brownie518

chebaby said:


> aint that coupon a mess
> 
> im waiting on:
> HV
> AV
> 
> i aint looking for either one no time soon



That coupon...........

Pffffffttt, might as well put those two on the back burner.  I'm surprised my Trigga hasn't shipped. She usually gets that out with the quickness!! My IPN should be shipping in a couple of days. Has anyone gotten a ship notice from Claudie?


----------



## Brownie518

Oh, I'm getting some Carol's Daughter if that code works. I want some more Monoi conditioner, and I need another BV Shampoo.


----------



## bronzebomb

Brownie518 - it works, I just ordered

y'all I know I'm getting old.  I had Lil Kim and Trina mixed up!  I better get some kids soon or i'll be so out of touch.  When I was a teacher (in Miami) I thought I knew everything "hip". Kids keep you young.

Now, I'm feeling like an old maid!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@mkd MK, what Cowashers are you thinking about getting?
@Brownie518 Gurl...$2.00 what in the debil? :heated: 

That just doesn't make any sense. 

_*hmp i should email her and ask her if she meant 20%*_


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I should finish up my 8 ounce CD BV Smoove *have 16 ounce b/ups*

And maybe 1 or 2 more things.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I'll cowash in the a.m. and do a Mega-Tek DC'er under my Wig.  Come home and DC .


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @mkd MK, what Cowashers are you thinking about getting?
> @Brownie518 Gurl...$2.00 what in the debil? :heated:
> 
> That just doesn't make any sense.
> 
> **hmp i should email her and ask her if she meant 20%**


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *aint that coupon a mess*


 
chebaby

Don't you think she really meant 20% instead of twodolla?

ETA:  Girl...I bet BJ come through before Mala......


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Don't you think she really meant 20% instead of twodolla?
> 
> ETA:  Girl...I bet BJ come through before Mala......


no im sure she was being stingy/funny and meant $2

i cant wait to get my HV i want that red tea stuff NOW!!!


----------



## mkd

Heyyyy Brownie518!

T, I don't know girl.  I am using hv right now.  Maybe more hv? Or maybe jasmines Shea rinse base.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *no im sure she was being stingy/funny and meant $2*
> 
> *i cant wait to get my HV i want that red tea stuff NOW!!!*


 
@chebaby

Girl...that Red Tea Moisturizer is thebomb.com

When I was making up my Mock Carts yesterday, I noticed it was "Out Of Stock"

Hmp. 

Chile...ain't nothing funny 'bout no twodolla


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@mkd

Good Choices. I lurve HV as Cowashers. They are nice! 

Especially this time of year.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Girl...that Red Tea Moisturizer is thebomb.com
> 
> When I was making up my Mock Carts yesterday, I noticed it was "Out Of Stock"
> 
> Hmp.
> 
> Chile...ain't nothing funny 'bout no twodolla


i cant wait to try it

she wrong for that twodolla you cant even get a fivedollafootlong with that lol.


----------



## chebaby

ok so i chickened out of the second bc i took a long look at my hair and to cut all the color out i would be left with a serious twa so instead i just did a 2 inch trim and ill trim again in december.
what i did was put my hair in 8 big twists and cut. then i slathered in coconut oil and my scalp in jar of joe and then unraveled the twists and put in a pineapple to wear a twist out tomorrow.


----------



## Golden75

Ouidad 30% off free shipping over $50 - WEMISSYOU

Looking at the 12 min treatment


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Hey divas I've been lurking since i'm so busy right now. I'm still on target to use up all the conditioners I have opened before my kinky install and I haven't purchased anything since Hv's sale.

chebaby I'm glad you changed your mind about cutting off the color; gradual is the way to go


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *she wrong for that twodolla you cant even get a fivedollafootlong with that lol.*


 


chebaby said:


> *ok so i chickened out of the second bc*.


 
chebaby  Che-llo Che-Lady!

Hmp. Shole can't.  I can't even get a 6 inch with dat.

Why Did I think I'd be reading this right Here????


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Jamaicanoils.com has 15% off your order.  Today Only


----------



## divachyk

I am just now getting caught up. Clown hair? Wow. Golden75 

chebaby girrrrrl you better not chop your hair.


----------



## chebaby

curlyhersheygirl said:


> Hey divas I've been lurking since i'm so busy right now. I'm still on target to use up all the conditioners I have opened before my kinky install and I haven't purchased anything since Hv's sale.
> 
> @chebaby I'm glad you changed your mind about cutting off the color; gradual is the way to go


 hey curly
yea when i actually took the time to look at my hair i was like if im left with 4 inches of hair some parts will STILL have color on it so im stuck with the color for now.

on another note i think i have mastered the twist out
i think one problem ive been having with my hair is being in a styling rut so twist outs and up dos will be it for now.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby Che-llo Che-Lady!
> 
> Hmp. Shole can't. I can't even get a 6 inch with dat.
> 
> *Why Did I think I'd be reading this right Here????*


 girl $2 she so wrong for that.

cause you know me


divachyk said:


> I am just now getting caught up. Clown hair? Wow. @Golden75
> 
> @chebaby girrrrrl you better not chop your hair.


 i wont now, im scurrrreeed


----------



## chebaby

i really really want some more marie dean stuff

if i save up all my pennies and dimes i might be able to afford another jar of conditioner by the end of this year lol.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

No Packages today. 

I did place another small order with IPN.  *don't judge*

I'm good with that now.  

I think July 4th I'll get:

Hairitage Hydrations (Jar Of Joe)
*not sure what else*


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> i really really want some more marie dean stuff
> 
> *if i save up all my pennies and dimes i might be able to afford another jar of conditioner by the end of this year lol.*


 
@chebaby

Yeah. Start saving nah.......

What else are you thinking about trying from MD?


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> No Packages today.
> 
> I did place another small order with IPN. *don't judge*
> 
> I'm good with that now.
> 
> I think July 4th I'll get:
> 
> Hairitage Hydrations (Jar Of Joe)
> *not sure what else*


no judging here lol.
as long as yall dont judge me for continuing to get AV and kbb after all the crap i talked



IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Yeah. Start saving nah.......
> 
> What else are you thinking about trying from MD?


 i want that vanilla repair mask and another coffee deep conditioner(16oz). ill be saving my whole life for that 16oz


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@chebaby

Yeah, that Vanilla Repair is all that. And the Coffee & Kokum.

Hopefully, she'll have a nice sale.

Since you Lurve Protein, you'll probably lurve the Olive, Wheat Berry and/or the Coconut & Lime, or maybe even the Green Hemp.


----------



## chebaby

tomorrow imma throw this twistout in a puff and call it a day. its too fluffy to get another day out of it and i dont feel like co washing a damn thing lmao.

i think this weekend i will deep condition with SD mocha. and i guess ill pre poo again with darcys deep conditioner and trigga on the scalp.

i need to go back to using daddy dew before he turns 2 years old ive had him for way too long.


----------



## Brownie518

chebaby said:


> i really really want some more marie dean stuff
> 
> *if i save up all my pennies and dimes i might be able to afford another jar of conditioner by the end of this year* lol.


chebaby

 I know, right! She pricey!! But I loooove those conditioners. 



IDareT'sHair said:


> No Packages today.
> 
> I did place another small order with IPN.  *don't judge*
> 
> I'm good with that now.
> 
> I think July 4th I'll get:
> 
> Hairitage Hydrations (Jar Of Joe)
> *not sure what else*



IDareT'sHair

What you get from IPN now? I wish I had gotten an 8oz of that Marsh Aloe Transitioning Creme. When she comes out with the next couple of new items, I'm getting some of that, too. 

I massaged in some Trigger earlier. I think I'm going to wash tonight. It's supposed to be close to 100 for the next couple of days so SO said I better not even think of turning on that hot a** dryer...


----------



## chebaby

Brownie518 said:


> @chebaby
> 
> I know, right! She pricey!! But I loooove those conditioners.


 so far i am loving her conditioners too. the texture is so thick but silky
and her scents

those detanglers im not too sure about though. i only tried one on a small section on dry hair and it aint detangle sqaut so maybe it only works on wet hair.
for the price though qhemet coco ghee detangler works on wet and dry hair


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

Just some little 4 ounce things.  Shay72 got on me for getting 8 ounces.

I did get that Horsetail & Hibiscus Spritz she posted today.

Yeah, I liked that Marsh-Aloe (I told you it was nice), but Saturday, for some reason, it flaked on me.

Maybe I used too much.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

You can also use the Detanglers as DC'ers and Cowashes.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> Brownie518
> 
> Just some little 4 ounce things.  Shay72 got on me for getting 8 ounces.
> 
> I did get that Horsetail & Hibiscus Spritz she posted today.
> 
> Yeah, I liked that Marsh-Aloe (I told you it was nice), but Saturday, for some reason, it flaked on me.
> 
> Maybe I used too much.


IDareT'sHair

So the spritz is up now? She is killing me with these new items. 
I only use a tiny bit of the Marsh Aloe. It's very light but very moisturizing.

 @ Shay gettin on you and those 8 ounces.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Yeah, that Vanilla Repair is all that. And the Coffee & Kokum.
> 
> Hopefully, she'll have a nice sale.
> 
> Since you Lurve Protein, you'll probably lurve the Olive, Wheat Berry and/or the Coconut & Lime, or maybe even the Green Hemp.


 next time she has a sale imma be on it

i have the olive wheat and berry and i cant wait to try it. the smells is amazing.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> You can also use the Detanglers as DC'ers and Cowashes.


 oh really??? ok cool, so if they dont work as a detangler i just throw them in the deep conditioner bin.


----------



## Brownie518

I'm trying to decide what to prepoo with. I was thinking either a regular Trigger soak or covering my hair in that TeaLightful Shine and letting it soak in all evening. IDK...I do believe I will DC with MD Vanilla Repair (proteinless). That's my favorite of her DCs.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *So the spritz is up now? She is killing me with these new items.*
> I only use a tiny bit of the Marsh Aloe. It's very light but very moisturizing.
> 
> @ *Shay gettin on you and those 8 ounces*.


 
Brownie518

That's what I'm talmbout 

So, how you gone get 'testy' with me, when you keep changing the menu errr day?

Put all the durn stuff up at once or quit trippin'.

I think I used too much and it turned nasty on me.

Gurl, yeah, Shay72 to' me up!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518  Don't you still have some of IPN's "Replenish"?  That's a nice pre-poo treatment although I don't 'poo'. 

I think she replaced that with the Molasses stuff.

I Steamed with CD Smoove tonight & finished up that 8 ounce.  

Yeah Vanilla Repair is thebomb.com  So, is the Sweet Milk.  Actually, all of them are good.  I luvre the Calendua and Chamomile.

I honestly can't say, what would be my "Least" Favorite DC'er in her line.

Nah them Buttas' are another story. 

UGH.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *oh really??? ok cool, so if they dont work as a detangler i just throw them in the deep conditioner bin.*


 

chebaby

Yep.  She gives "Directions" on how to use them all differently.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

Che, what are you buying July 4 Sales?


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Yep. She gives "Directions" on how to use them all differently.


 ill check that out. im really interested in her stuff now when i wasnt before.

Brownie518, the vanilla is your favorite? i gotta try it now.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair

I have 2 8oz of that Replenish. I can't wait to try the new Pre treatment.

I just got that MD Calendula one. I'm going to try it next week. I know when I wash again on the weekend, I'll slide right back to that BV Smoove. 

chebaby - Judgement free zone!!  Cuz as much as I talk about AV, I could sure see myself getting more of that Blueberry Protein spritz and that Methika (?) Preshampoo oil.


----------



## Brownie518

chebaby

Yeah, I love that Vanilla Repair. For a while, I was using that and BV Smoothie only. My main DCs right now are that Smoothie and MD Sweet Milk (I got a 12oz and that thing is lasting forever, thank goodness).

Oh, I used up a bottle of OCT, a 2oz Jar of Joe, and Shi Naturals PrePoo Buttercreme (I used it up coating my length before my touch up). I have backups of all three.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> no judging here lol.
> *as long as yall dont judge me for continuing to get AV and kbb after all the crap i talked*
> 
> 
> i want that vanilla repair mask and another coffee deep conditioner(16oz). ill be saving my whole life for that 16oz


 
@chebaby @Brownie518

Yeah, I know Imma probably always get

Blueberry & Pomegrante Spritz
Moringa & Ginseng Detangler
Ashlii Amala
*and probably that Fruit Cocktail Souffle*

Oh Che, I think my Fav MD's Deep Conditioners (in no particular order)

Peach Syrup
Coffee & Kokum
Seaweed & Rice
Sweet Milk
Calendua & Chamomile
Vanilla Repair
Coconut & Lime
Illipe 3n1 Mango
Green Hemp
Olive, Wheat & Berry

That's just about all of 'em......

I got a new one this time: Papaya & Mango (never tried)


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> Oh, I used up a bottle of OCT, a 2oz Jar of Joe, and *Shi Naturals PrePoo Buttercreme (I used it up coating my length before my touch up). *I have backups of all three.


 
@Brownie518

Maybe I should do this? I'll probably use Mizani Honey Shield.

What are you getting July 4?


----------



## Brownie518

My favorite DCs:

BLACK VANILLA SMOOTHIE

MD Vanilla Repair
MD Sweet Milk
Avocado & Silk

I need to try it again but I could see myself putting that HQS Coconut Mango joint in here, too. 
I think I'm going to order some Mocha Silk DC and some Vanilla Silk.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@chebaby

I'm get on BIG Daddy too.inocchio 

I still have 2. 1 I got from LaColocha and the other one I got from mkd.

So, I need to start using those too. Maybe early Fall?


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Che, what are you buying July 4 Sales?


 all i want right now is marie dean. and maybe a few randoms from sage but nothing really specific.

i do want tha AV oasis butter. they were out of stock when i ordered last week., oh and let me email her cause i just remembered i aint get no shipping refund.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> Maybe I should do this? I'll probably use Mizani Honey Shield.
> 
> What are you getting July 4?


IDareT'sHair

I finished off my Honey Shield a while back and used to soak my length in CoCasta. Then, I started with the Buttercreme and that's what I always use now. 

July 4th? Hmph, probably every damn thing that goes on sale, knowing me.  I could go for some Claudie's Reconstructor and the Moist. Quinoa Coffee cream. Also:

Shi Naturals
Hairitage
Silk Dreams
Marie Dean
Carol's Daughter


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518

Dang!  That HQS Coconut Mango must be good if it made your "Current" Fav List?

My Current Favs are (in no particular order):

Darcy's Botanicals DC'er
Anything Marie Dean
CD BV Smooth
Hairveda Sitrinillah *always & forever* Although I rarely use it.
AV Ashlii Amala (same) *always & forever* Rarely use it tho'. 
BeeMine DC'er
KBB Luscious Locs
Anything Jasmine

I need to go back and add Ashlii Amala to my AV List. Cause I know I'll always buy that from Mala.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *July 4th? Hmph, probably every damn thing that goes on sale, knowing me.*  I could go for some Claudie's Reconstructor and the Moist. Quinoa Coffee cream. Also:
> 
> *Shi Naturals*
> *Hairitage*
> *Silk Dreams*
> Marie Dean
> Carol's Daughter


 
Brownie518 ...shole will.

I guess I could go for those (bolded):

And right now, knowing me, maybe more IPN.erplexed

ETA:  The HQS Coconut Lime Cleansing Conditioner is the business.  It gets the job done.  (if you have product buildup).


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair

I really like how my hair felt after rinsing that Coconut Mango. I'm going to try it again before it 'officially' makes The List.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> I'm get on BIG Daddy too.inocchio
> 
> I still have 2. 1 I got from LaColocha and the other one I got from mkd.
> 
> So, I need to start using those too. Maybe early Fall?


yea get on it. daddy dew is the bomb.



Brownie518 said:


> My favorite DCs:
> 
> BLACK VANILLA SMOOTHIE
> 
> MD Vanilla Repair
> MD Sweet Milk
> Avocado & Silk
> 
> I need to try it again but I could see myself putting that HQS Coconut Mango joint in here, too.
> I think I'm going to order some Mocha Silk DC and some Vanilla Silk.


 those are some good deep conditioners you listed.

i think my favorites are:
kbb mask
curl junkie rehab


IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby @Brownie518
> 
> Yeah, I know Imma probably always get
> 
> Blueberry & Pomegrante Spritz
> Moringa & Ginseng Detangler
> *and probably that Fruit Cocktail Souffle*
> 
> Oh Che, I think my Fav MD's Deep Conditioners (in no particular order)
> 
> Peach Syrup
> Coffee & Kokum
> Seaweed & Rice
> Sweet Milk
> Calendua & Chamomile
> Vanilla Repair
> Coconut & Lime
> Illipe 3n1 Mango
> Green Hemp
> Olive, Wheat & Berry
> 
> That's just about all of 'em......
> 
> I got a new one this time: Papaya & Mango (never tried)


 just say you like them all


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *I really like how my hair felt after rinsing that Coconut Mango. I'm going to try it again before it 'officially' makes The List.*


 
Brownie518

When are you gone try that "Go Deep" again?  Or did you just count that one out?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518 @chebaby

Massaging in Jar Of Joe. Man...I Love that Stuff.

ETA:  I meant to add: CJ Rehab too.  And Deep Fix.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> Brownie518
> 
> When are you gone try that "Go Deep" again?  Or did you just count that one out?



That Go Deep wasn't bad but it is runny as hell. It needs to be in a bottle, for real. And it might have left my hair a bit coated. IDK, it got on my nerves being so runny but I won't be repurchasing, regardless.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518 @chebaby
> 
> Massaging in Jar Of Joe. Man...I Love that Stuff.
> 
> ETA: I meant to add: CJ Rehab too. And Deep Fix.


 i rubbed in some jar of joe this morning


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *That Go Deep wasn't bad but it is runny as hell. It needs to be in a bottle, for real. And it might have left my hair a bit coated. IDK, it got on my nerves being so runny but I won't be repurchasing, regardless.*


 
Brownie518  I'm glad I only have 1 Jar.  I'll use it as a Cowash.erplexed



chebaby said:


> *i rubbed in some jar of joe this morning*


 
chebaby 

It's Yo' durn fault that I pulled mine out *and bought some more*

You keep Talmbout it.


----------



## chebaby

its your fault im hooked on it so how you gonna blame me for using it


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *its your fault im hooked on it so how you gonna blame me for using it*


 
chebaby

Now you just spoke the Truth. 

I had to put that lid back on that stuff.


----------



## Ltown

Hello ladies! 

I see IDareT'sHair, Brownie518, in pj heaven i'm have to try md when there is a good sale.  I'm on a pay for college budget  dd leaves sunday my bday for college summer program.  my baby ain't no baby anymore

Its good i have school too to keep me busy.


----------



## Golden75

Good morning!  Off today, run some errands and hang with mom & bro.  Today is 1yr since my gramma passed, so I want to be sure my mom is ok.  

I got a order complete MSG from HV  no shipping, just complete.  So hopefully it will be here next week.

I'm taking out my twists this weekend.  I decided to take out the middle last night.  I was only able to take out 3.  They were getting so tangled.  Did an overnight dc with Pura, bout to rinse out.

Have a good day, keep cool!


----------



## Golden75

Claudie's has shipped!


----------



## chebaby

chello ladies
i got a message from HV too saying my order was complete. what does that even mean lol. it should be complete since i ordered it decades ago lmao.

anyway i was lazy and didnt do my hair today so i just pulled it back in a zing. it is hot hot hot outside so tomorrow i will be co washing i might co wash with deva one condition or honey hemp only because its already in the shower.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

Hmp.  Hold Up  Nah don't ya'll be Clownin' BJ.

Did Mala send you a notice and say yo' order was "Complete?"

Hmp.  I didn't think so!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

Che-llo!  What's up Girlie?  It's a million degrees today. :heated:

Clawd!  SMH.

My HQS came today and 1 of my IPN orders.  Stuck both in the Fridge since it's been sitting outside all day.

I want some stuff from AveYou!


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Che-llo! What's up Girlie? It's a million degrees today. :heated:
> 
> Clawd! SMH.
> 
> My HQS came today and 1 of my IPN orders. Stuck both in the Fridge since it's been sitting outside all day.
> 
> I want some stuff from AveYou!


 you aint neva lied. its hotter than fish grease

im glad you got some packages. i cant wait to get a box in the mail lmao. messing with the veda twins that wont be for a while.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Hmp. Hold Up Nah don't ya'll be Clownin' BJ.
> 
> Did Mala send you a notice and say yo' order was "Complete?"
> 
> Hmp. I didn't think so!


 yea im trippin i should be happy with that email huh???


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *messing with the veda twins *that wont be for a while.


 
@chebaby Gurl..... Ain't that them? Twins separated at Burrf.

You know you right about that right there. 



chebaby said:


> *yea im trippin i should be happy with that email huh???*


 
@chebaby That's a Big Improvement. 

I got a notice too.

Yeah, I wants another package.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@chebaby

_*Note To Self*_ Never order from the durn Veda Twins at the same time.

ETA:  Hopefully you get them before Black Friday.


----------



## SimJam

@ Veda twins

no order complete email for me


----------



## Ltown

Hello, its hotttttttt


I got my hv email too.


----------



## Golden75

It's too hot


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75 Ltown  Lawd...it is Smoldering.

SimJam  Maybe later on today?


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby Gurl..... Ain't that them? Twins separated at Burrf.
> 
> You know you right about that right there.
> 
> 
> 
> @chebaby That's a Big Improvement.
> 
> I got a notice too.
> 
> Yeah, I wants another package.


i just want SOMETHING in the mail related to hair i been buying stuff left and right and i still feel like i havent gotten any packages in forever

them veda twins sho was separated at burff lol. they probably on vacation together laughing at the orders they get



IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> _*Note To Self*_ *Never order from the durn Veda Twins at the same time*.
> 
> ETA:* Hopefully you get them before Black Friday*.


  thats what i was thinking. we got them BF orders in early


SimJam said:


> *@ Veda twins*
> 
> no order complete email for me


 girl you know im telling the truth


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I want some Jessicurl Weekly Deep Treatment. *i think they changed the name* to "Deep Treatment" or something like that. 

I may have 1 in my Stash. I need to go look.

I want the Jar. They started putting it in a Bottle now.erplexed


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Well, I made a CM Cart.  All Jessicurl Products are on Sale.  

The WDT is on Sale for $13.00+ some change.

Then I made an AveYou Cart, the prices are comparable with the Discount.

Now, I don't know?  Lemme run out here and check my Stash.


----------



## SimJam

I think I ordered from HV on the 8th and 10th of this month.

Silk Dreams and Liquid Gold delivered
also my ayurveda powders and some henna

just waiting on HQS (ordered on the 15th) havnt got a shipping notice or even a "hay we be mixing and our hands be tired" notice yet


----------



## IDareT'sHair

SimJam

Sim, when did you order from HQS?  I just got mine today.


----------



## SimJam

IDareT'sHair said:


> SimJam
> 
> Sim, when did you order from HQS?  I just got mine today.




I ordered on the 15th of this month from the etsy site

did u order from the etsy site or the artfire site?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@SimJam

Sim, I just checked. I ordered the 15th as well.

I ordered via ETSY. When you look at your "Status" to the right, what does it say?

I ask you this, because I didn't get a Shipping Notice per se...but when I looked at my "Status" it said "Shipped"

ETA:  I just saw where you posted the date in your earlier post.  Sorry for asking you that again.


----------



## divachyk

Ladies, I chopped back to APL last night. I sacrificed length for health. *sigh* It looks better but parting with it was a tough decision.

HV shipped - yay. No Claudie notice yet but that's ok.

Received some miscellaneous items for my ipad. Ltown, I finally purchased a keyboard and love it (think it was you who asked me about this sometime ago)

ETA: How soon after a relaxer do you resume GAs IDareT'sHair and Brownie518?


----------



## Ltown

divachyk said:


> Ladies, I chopped back to APL last night. I sacrificed length for health. *sigh* It looks better but parting with it was a tough decision.
> 
> HV shipped - yay. No Claudie notice yet but that's ok.
> 
> Received some miscellaneous items for my ipad. @Ltown, I finally purchased a keyboard and love it (think it was you who asked me about this sometime ago)
> 
> ETA: How soon after a relaxer do you resume GAs @IDareT'sHair and @Brownie518?


 

divachyk you have ipad 3? I did purchase a keyboard but I'm so lazy I still lay down when I'm typing  you can tell because of the spelling. I sit at the desktop for homework.


----------



## divachyk

Ltown, yes ipad 3.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

divachyk  For me, it depends which G.A.?  Most of them tell you how long to wait after Chemical Processing.


----------



## destine2grow

SimJam said:
			
		

> I think I ordered from HV on the 8th and 10th of this month.
> 
> Silk Dreams and Liquid Gold delivered
> also my ayurveda powders and some henna
> 
> just waiting on HQS (ordered on the 15th) havnt got a shipping notice or even a "hay we be mixing and our hands be tired" notice yet



I had contacted her because I hadn't heard anything and she respoonded saying the summer sale was over.

She was very nice about it and sent me an invoice honoring the 50% off code.


----------



## bronzebomb

Beija Flor Naturals 15% off coupon code is FUSION


----------



## Brownie518

Hey, ladies!!

:gotroasted: - this is what I feel like in this heat. It's supposed to be around 90 overnight...

Anyway, my Claudie's, HQS, and Trigger shipped. I got a 'your order is complete' notice from HV...? 

divachyk - Trigger website says wait 48 hrs after relaxer, I believe. Anything with sulfur, I stop using at least a week before and don't resume until at least a week after. Some products do give specific time frames, as T said.  Monday I plan to get back on my Pomade Shop joints.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

bronzebomb said:


> *Beija Flor Naturals 15% off coupon code is FUSION*


 
@bronzebomb

YUK..... Terrible CS. (IMO)

By the time I finally got it, I no longer wanted it. 

As soon as I got it, I sent it to Che & Robot and they both said it had Mold in it.

Had either one told me that, I would have gave them the 'blues' I hate wasting Monneee.


----------



## destine2grow

I also ordered from Hv on 6/15 and I haven't seen the money come out of my account.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> Trigger website says wait 48 hrs after relaxer, I believe. Anything with sulfur, I stop using at least a week before and don't resume until at least a week after. *Some products do give specific time frames, as T said*.  Monday I plan to get back on my Pomade Shop joints.


 
@Brownie518

Exactly. Most Do.

Yep. A week before and after for Sulphur and any other product that says this.

ETA:  My IPN came today.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> chebaby
> 
> Hmp.  Hold Up  Nah don't ya'll be Clownin' BJ.
> 
> *Did Mala send you a notice and say yo' order was "Complete*?"
> 
> Hmp.  I didn't think so!



Ha, yeah right...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *Ha, yeah right...*


 
Brownie518

That's why I'm Talmbout.  So, don't be clownin' BJ.

_*waits patiently for 3 red tea moisturizers*_


----------



## divachyk

IDareT'sHair - that's good to know re: GAs. Thanks for the tip.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> Brownie518
> 
> That's why I'm Talmbout.  So, don't be clownin' BJ.
> 
> _*waits patiently for 3 red tea moisturizers*_



Nah, I meant no way in he** she sent a notice so early in the game...

Seriously, though, what does that Order is Complete mean?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *Seriously, though, what does that Order is Complete mean?*


 
Brownie518

_*cough* _ It mean whatever BJ want it to mean....


----------



## SimJam

destine2grow said:


> I had contacted her because I hadn't heard anything and she respoonded saying the summer sale was over.
> 
> She was very nice about it and sent me an invoice honoring the 50% off code.



So even though the code worked, the sale was actually over?

hmmm lemmi go contact her too


----------



## IDareT'sHair

destine2grow SimJam

So, are you all saying the Sale was actually over on the 15th?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

Gurl...I'm "addicted" to that Tea-Lightful Shine.

Have you used the Pumpkin & Honey Butter yet?  

I keep saying I'm saving that for Fall, but I want to dig into it.


----------



## SimJam

IDareT'sHair said:


> destine2grow SimJam
> 
> So, are you all saying the Sale was actually over on the 15th?



IDareT'sHair

Thats what I understood from destine2grow 's post

did you order with the discount code?

I just contacted the vendor and waiting on a response


----------



## IDareT'sHair

SimJam said:


> *did you order with the discount code?*
> 
> I just contacted the vendor and waiting on a response


 
SimJam

Yep.  I ordered with the Code.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair

That Pumpkin Honey butter is very rich and moisturizing!  It's heavier than I want to use on my hair this summer but I've been using it on my body. So has SO. He loves it.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> _*cough* _It mean whatever BJ want it to mean....


 you a mess. that particular twin got you sprung

i know i better have something from either veda 1 or veda 2 next week lmao.


----------



## bronzebomb

IDareT'sHair - you know I"m always the odd one when it comes to products.  I  the Hemp Butter Cream.  I've had mine over 6 months and no mold.  It did take 2 weeks to receive my product.  About the same time that I've waited for HV and AV. I think I'm a thick butter girl.  I need some weight in my products for it to smooth down my 4B hair. Namely twists and coils.  Plus the Banana Cream Pie scent is my favorite.  

There are only a few companies left that have such a long wait time.  Carol's Daughter and Komaza (for me) has the fastest shipping time.  I typically get my stuff within 2-3 days.  My CD Monoi Shampoo will be here tomorrow.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> Brownie518
> 
> Gurl...I'm "addicted" to that Tea-Lightful Shine.
> 
> Have you used the Pumpkin & Honey Butter yet?
> 
> I keep saying I'm saving that for Fall, but I want to dig into it.



IDareT'sHair

 I knew you would love that one!! I'm glad things are 'working out' between ya'll.....

I want to try the Tea Spritz this week. I think I'll use it after I wash.


----------



## Brownie518

chebaby said:


> you a mess. that particular twin got you sprung
> 
> i know i better have something from either* veda 1 or veda 2* next week lmao.







 Yo, BJ got T turned straight out, don't she chebaby???


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *you a mess. that particular twin got you sprung*
> 
> i know i better have something from either veda 1 or veda 2 next week lmao.


 
@chebaby You know I STANS Hard for Hairveda....

Now Veda 2 is another story. I just tolerate that one.

Who in the Debil Names their Twins: Hair & Afro Anyway?



Brownie518 said:


> *I'm glad things are 'working out' between ya'll.....*


 
@Brownie518

Hmp. We 'bout to see about that? 

I just emailed her & ask her to invoice me for another Pumpkin Butter.


----------



## SimJam

Cool she answered to say that my order will ship tomorrow 

Im liking this vendor ... looks like shes got some BJ in her !!!!

happy customers = monies


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> Yo, BJ got T turned straight out, don't she @chebaby???


 
Brownie518 chebaby

Like I said the other day, if I told BJ I wanted a Shake with them Fries, Honey.....she'll make it Happen.

Ain't nothin' off the table with BJ except Yo' Monneee.

She gone take that Monneee.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

SimJam said:


> *Im liking this vendor ... looks like shes got some BJ in her !!!!*
> 
> *happy customers = monies*


 
SimJam

You Right Sim.  She gone take that monnee too.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> Brownie518 chebaby
> 
> Like I said the other day, if I told BJ I wanted a Shake with them Fries, Honey.....she'll make it Happen.
> 
> *Ain't nothin' off the table with BJ except Yo' Monneee.*
> 
> She gone take that Monneee.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

*cackles* at the Veda Twins.

Che, you a mess!

With they slow selves....


----------



## chebaby

Brownie518 said:


> Yo, BJ got T turned straight out, don't she @chebaby???


 she got her turned all the way out if theres one customer she can count on its T.
and shay


IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby You know I STANS Hard for Hairveda....
> 
> Now Veda 2 is another story. I just tolerate that one.
> 
> *Who in the Debil Names their Twins: Hair & Afro Anyway*?
> 
> 
> 
> @Brownie518
> 
> Hmp. We 'bout to see about that?
> 
> I just emailed her & ask her to invoice me for another Pumpkin Butter.


 


IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518 @chebaby
> 
> Like I said the other day, if I told BJ I wanted a Shake with them Fries, Honey.....she'll make it Happen.
> 
> Ain't nothin' off the table with BJ except Yo' Monneee.
> 
> She gone take that Monneee.


 i have to admit veda 1 be gettin that money honey she dont play around(until after you hit paynah).


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> *cackles* at the Veda Twins.
> 
> Che, you a mess!
> 
> *With they slow selves*....


 mala musta be sitting around one day and was like shooooootttttt if BJ can do it so can i.

she keep bustin out them sales on them buttas and ill keep tolerating her. for now


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *she got her turned all the way out if theres one customer she can count on its T.*
> *and shay*
> 
> 
> 
> *i have to admit veda 1 be gettin that money honey she dont play around(until after you hit paynah).*


 
@chebaby

Girl Yeah. BJ cool.  i.e. The Sizes are good, the prices are right, the Sales be nice and she has Flat Rate Shipping.  *even if it takes 6 weeks*

After you hit that PayNah, BJ be gone on vacation.....

They remind me of the Twins on the Proud Family Cartoon. Hair & Afro.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

Your stuff is sitting on Mala's Dining Room Table (Like you told me & Brownie518)

Member That??????....


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> chebaby
> 
> Your stuff is sitting on Mala's Dining Room Table (Like you told me & Brownie518)
> 
> Member That??????....



 I was just thinkin about that!!!!! 

...che, you know it is, too...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *I was just thinkin about that!!!!! *
> 
> *...che, you know it is, too...*


 
@Brownie518 @chebaby

Clawd...I can't even imagine where your HV is sitting?

Probably still in BJ's mind.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Girl Yeah. BJ cool. i.e. The Sizes are good, the prices are right, the Sales be nice and she has Flat Rate Shipping. *even if it takes 6 weeks*
> 
> After you hit that PayNah, BJ be gone on vacation.....
> 
> *They remind me of the Twins on the Proud Family Cartoon. Hair & Afro*.


 i know you not talking about the ashy sisters(or something like that)


IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Your stuff is sitting on Mala's Dining Room Table (Like you told me & @Brownie518)
> 
> Member That??????....


 yea i know. thats if she moved it from the container on the kitchen floor


Brownie518 said:


> I was just thinkin about that!!!!!
> 
> ...che, you know it is, too...


 mala need to stop playing lmao. i can picture her with her feet propped up on the living room table looking at my order like "ill mail it next week"


IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518 @chebaby
> 
> Clawd...I can't even imagine where your HV is sitting?
> 
> *Probably still in BJ's mind*.


 thats exactly where its at lmao.
but she really wanted me to know my order was complete

them damn twins


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *i know you not talking about the ashy sisters(or something like that)*
> 
> *yea i know. thats if she moved it from the container on the kitchen floor*
> 
> *mala need to stop playing lmao. i can picture her with her feet propped up on the living room table looking at my order like "ill mail it next week"*
> 
> *thats exactly where its at lmao.*
> *but she really wanted me to know my order was complete*
> 
> *them damn twins*


 
@chebaby No, BeBe & CeCe (with the Big Afros) *the Vedas*

I know the other ones you talmbout.

Girl, Mala ain't even found a box to put it in yet.

Girl...BJ be like I'll _think about it_ next week.... She "Completed" the Order.....in her mind.


----------



## chebaby

imma oil my scalp overnight tonight with trigga and then tomorrow imma cleanse with darcys and then conidion with koils by nature shea aloe conditioner.
then imma do a wash and go but i dont know what my leave in will be. maybe giovanni direct.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby No, BeBe & CeCe (with the Big Afros) *the Vedas*
> 
> I know the other ones you talmbout.
> 
> Girl, Mala ain't even found a box to put it in yet.
> 
> Girl...BJ be like I'll _think about it_ next week.... She "Completed" the Order.....in her mind.


 oh bebe and cece girl when you said proud family first thang popped in my head was then ashy chicks

that durn mala and bj somewhere in Barbados on the beach


----------



## chebaby

its summer time and im still thinking about saving my good co wash conditioners for the summer. i had to check myself like chile summer here

sunday imma put my hair back in twists for an updo(if im not being lazy). and imma use kbb sa and cream.

pretty soon imma break out that kyra hemp


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *that durn mala and bj somewhere in Barbados on the beach*


 
chebaby

For Real. 

Hmp. 

BJ had to pay Mala's way, cause Mala don't get no love like that. _*Afroveda-Gate*_

*bj stay paid*:dollar:


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *its summer time and im still thinking about saving my good co wash conditioners for the summer. i had to check myself like chile summer here*


 
chebaby

Clawd Che...We Crazy 

I thought I was the only one that did that.

I keep saying that about Jasmine.


----------



## bronzebomb

Www.curlz.biz. BOGO no code needed


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> For Real.
> 
> Hmp.
> 
> *BJ had to pay Mala's way, cause Mala don't get no love like that. *Afroveda-Gate**
> 
> *bj stay paid*:dollar:


 
you aint lyin though
BJ was like come on i got you, and bring a friend too cause im PAID



IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Clawd Che...We Crazy
> 
> I thought I was the only one that did that.
> 
> I keep saying that about Jasmine.


 im glad im not alone i was about to make a list of all the conditioners i was saving until the summer. and then i was like


----------



## IDareT'sHair

bronzebomb said:


> Www.curlz.biz. BOGO no code needed


 

bronzebomb

Gee Bronze you on a Roll tonight Gurl....  *mad props to bronzie*

Um...Now find me a code I can use.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> you aint lyin though
> *BJ was like come on i got you, and bring a friend too cause im PAID*
> 
> 
> *im glad im not alone i was about to make a list of all the conditioners i was saving until the summer. and then i was like*


 
chebaby

Gurl..BJ took Mala's whole family

Yeah Girl....I be like, I'm saving this, I'm saving that.  And now it's time to use this & that......


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> *Gurl..BJ took Mala's whole family*
> 
> Yeah Girl....I be like, I'm saving this, I'm saving that. And now it's time to use this & that......


 and the dog too.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Hmp. I went to Curls.biz and don't see nothin' 'bout no B1G1

bronzebomb  what/where?


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> Hmp. I went to Curls.biz and don't see nothin' 'bout no B1G1
> 
> @bronzebomb what/where?


 i didnt go to the website but now that yall mention it i do remember getting an email.


----------



## chebaby

ok my enail says there is no code needed. if you buy one curls milkshake they automatically throw in a free curliscious cleansing cream. and a sample of the cashmere curls.


----------



## divachyk

Ya'll cutting up tonight.



Brownie518 said:


> Hey, ladies!!
> 
> :gotroasted: - this is what I feel like in this heat. It's supposed to be around 90 overnight...
> 
> Anyway, my Claudie's, HQS, and Trigger shipped. I got a 'your order is complete' notice from HV...?
> 
> @divachyk - Trigger website says wait 48 hrs after relaxer, I believe. Anything with sulfur, I stop using at least a week before and don't resume until at least a week after. Some products do give specific time frames, as T said.  Monday I plan to get back on my Pomade Shop joints.



Thanks Brownie518...I missed this earlier.


----------



## bronzebomb

thanks chebaby

I fell asleep

LIMITED TIME OFFER - Buy 1 Curls Milkshake, Get 1 Free Curlicious Curls Cleansing Cream FREE!

Are You a First Time CURLS Customer? Take 15% OFF of Your First Order.... Enter Coupon Code - new2curls At Checkout


----------



## 13StepsAhead

I finally ordered da' Trigger in the pund cake scent. just in time for me when I go home.


----------



## SimJam

Im dying here ... lol still reeling from the Veda twins banter ... every time I read the posts I laugh even more.

Now that I know the products that I like I can start buying larger sizes ... makes more sense ... as Miss T said

wish purabody naturals wud offer some 16oz products


----------



## Brownie518

Afternoon, ladies. I'm just sitting around, avoiding this heat. I don't have the AC on but it's hot like fire outside. 
My Claudie's, Trigger, and Carol's Daughter all came today. HV and HQS both shipped. My IPN should go out tomorrow. I was going to get some Silk Dreams but I am not going to get anything until the 4th....

Once the 4th gets here, I would like:

Silk Dreams
Hairitage
Claudie's

Plus some things I saw on etsy.


----------



## Brownie518

Veda twins...


----------



## chebaby

chello ladies
so instead of doing a wash and go this morning like i had planned i ended up co washing last night with KBN shea aloe conditioner and putting in 8 twists with HV whipped ends. my twist out is nice and soft today and detangling was a real breeze last night so excited. i think my hair is thanking me for getting rid of those ends since i dont trim often.
i think i will be alternating this summer(actually the rest of this year) with twists and twist outs. this weekend imma put in twists for the whole week but when i dont have time for that or just wanna wear my hair out its a twist out. especially since it littlerally takes me less than 10 minutes to slap in those big twists.


----------



## chebaby

oh and my shedding was literally cut in half

gonna fry me some plantains tonight


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Hey ladies. I've been cowashing with SSI honey wash for the past two days; not bad. I hope everyone is keeping cool in this heat wave.


----------



## SimJam

Heh just got my "order complete" email from HV

Hope this doesn't mean she just completed writing down her shopping list to get the ingredients for my order 

either way I like getting updates on my order .... :dollar: mo money mo fame dats BJs game man !!!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518  My Hairveda Shipped too!

I know I'll be saving at least 1 of those bottles for Fall.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Clawd...It's So Hot I came home and Cowashed!  I used HV's Moist 24/7 and my last tiny corner of Jessicurl Too Shea! (no back ups).

Brownie518 FYI:  I will be steaming with HQS Coconut Mango.


----------



## chebaby

hey T
my HV shipped too(did i mention that already?) im guessing it should be here tomorrow since she right across the street lmao.

imma use that red tea cream and the whipped gelly this weekend


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *hey T*
> *my HV shipped too(did i mention that already?) im guessing it should be here tomorrow since she right across the street lmao.*
> 
> imma use that red tea cream and the whipped gelly this weekend**


 

@chebaby

Geezus! Stop! Wait! Hold Up!

You mean to tell me she right 'cross the skreet from you and you had 'us' waiting all this time? 

Lawd...you coulda' rolled up on her! And knocked on that Do'.

Ya'll (errrbody) please go on over in my "Addiction" Thread.  

Hmp. Che, You KNOW YOU Got a Gel Problem. 

*you shoulda' been the 1st one up in that piece.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *Veda twins...*


 
Brownie518 chebaby

Hmp.  I'm still tryna' figure out what kinda Momma & Daddy name a durn Set of Twins = Hair & Afro?


----------



## destine2grow

IDareT'sHair said:
			
		

> destine2grow SimJam
> 
> So, are you all saying the Sale was actually over on the 15th?



I am so sorry I just saw this and according to her the sale was over on the 15th when Simjam and I ordered.


----------



## destine2grow

SimJam said:
			
		

> So even though the code worked, the sale was actually over?
> 
> hmmm lemmi go contact her too



Yep according to her.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

destine2grow

No Problem.

I ordered on the 15th too.  Mine came one day this week.

Steaming Nah with the Coconut Mango.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl

Hi Ms. Curly!  Haven't been on with you in a while.


----------



## destine2grow

Do anyone know who is having a sale on July 4th?


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> 
> Hi Ms. Curly! Haven't been on with you in a while.


 
IDareT'sHair Hi T. Today's too hot to do anything but sit in the AC and hangout with y'all.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

destine2grow said:


> *Do anyone know who is having a sale on July 4th?*


 
destine2grow 

Don't know yet Destine?  I haven't heard anything (yet).


----------



## destine2grow

I hope I loke trigga asuch as you ladies. I bought a 12Oz bottle.


----------



## SimJam

regarding HQS, my etsy account still just says "paid" not shipped or anything 


anyhoo, I miss my hair .... I want to take out these cornrows and do a twistout but I'll be going to da pool on saturday so it doesnt make sense....

hmmm depending on how idle I feel tonight I might just do that


----------



## Brownie518

Hey, ya'll. I just came in from picking my father up from the hospital after a procedure. It was scorching when I left at 7 (96 deg) but on the way home we were able to drive with the windows down. Thank goodness it's dropping!!


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair

I can't wait to see what you think of the Coconut Mango...


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Geezus! Stop! Wait! Hold Up!
> 
> You mean to tell me she right 'cross the skreet from you and you had 'us' waiting all this time?
> 
> *Lawd...you coulda' rolled up on her! And knocked on that Do'*.
> 
> Ya'll (errrbody) please go on over in my "Addiction" Thread.
> 
> Hmp. Che, You KNOW YOU Got a Gel Problem.
> 
> *you shoulda' been the 1st one up in that piece.


  i forgot you can roll up and pick up your products.
the bolded got me rolling i can picture me bangin on the do saying "T said you said our stuff was ready"

what addiction i aint got no addiction

my AV shipped too(told yall they was twins).


----------



## SimJam

Brownie518 said:


> Hey, ya'll. I just came in from picking my father up from the hospital after a procedure. It was scorching when I left at 7 (96 deg) but on the way home we were able to drive with the windows down. Thank goodness it's dropping!!



hope he makes a speedy recovery


----------



## Brownie518

Thank you SimJam !!


----------



## chebaby

i hope your dad is ok Brownie518, its hard when parents are sick. even if its not life threatening.


----------



## Brownie518

I think I should be able to wash my hair tonight. I feel like it needs it. I have my hair soaking in TeaLightful Shine. I think when I wash, I'll spray on Claudie's Tea and put my DC on top and then I'll use IPN Tea Quench and Basil Lemongrass conditioning cream for my leave in products.


----------



## Ltown

Hello ladies!
Everyone got shipping notice from hv!  I never though about looking for the stores i'mput that on my list to do since she is close.  

chebaby, we are close but seeing that it will be 90's again that red will be melting.  

Brownie518, you take care of daddy in this heat and i hope he gets better.


----------



## Brownie518

chebaby said:


> i hope your dad is ok Brownie518, its hard when parents are sick. even if its not life threatening.



chebaby

Thanks!! Yes, it is, and he is so hard-headed.  He never wants to listen to the doctor

Soooo, che, no addictions, huh?


----------



## Brownie518

Ltown

Thank you, I will. I gave him a couple of new movies to watch so he can catch a corner and stay still like he's supposed to.


----------



## Ltown

Brownie518 said:


> chebaby
> 
> Thanks!! Yes, it is, and he is so hard-headed.  He never wants to listen to the doctor
> 
> Soooo, che, no addictions, huh?



Brownie518, that men in general. My father is diabetic and eat so much sugar he should be in a diabetic coma  men old/young hard head


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Brownie518 I hope your dad feels beeter soon.


----------



## chebaby

Brownie518 said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Thanks!! Yes, it is, and he is so hard-headed.  He never wants to listen to the doctor
> 
> Soooo, che, no addictions, huh?


 i dont know why men are like that. its like pulling teeth trying to get them to go to the doctors.

no addictions here


----------



## Brownie518

Thanks, curly!

Ltown - you are so right. You just can't tell them a thing.


----------



## chebaby

Ltown said:


> @Brownie518, that men in general. My father is diabetic and eat so much sugar he should be in a diabetic coma men old/young hard head


 men are some stubborn creatures


----------



## aasem

chebaby said:
			
		

> men are some stubborn creatures



Yep it may sound stupid but I'd rather die than to admit I was too weak to do something.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

Hey Ms. B!  

Yes, I hope Daddy-B will be fine. 

I'm glad you gave him some Movies to watch so it'll sit still and take it easy.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> Brownie518
> 
> Hey Ms. B!
> 
> Yes, I hope Daddy-B will be fine.
> 
> I'm glad you gave him some Movies to watch so it'll sit still and take it easy.



IDareT'sHair

Thanks, T.

How's that Coco Mango Rx going so far???


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I used some Hairitage Hydrations Coco-Aloe Hydrator tonight.  I really like that stuff.  She really has some great "little' products. 

chebaby  Pfft.  You know you an Gel-Head.  You were right, the Veda's 'nem just came back from Vacay.  That's how they both mailed on the same day.  

They were both sitting on their Kitchen tables.

Brownie518  IPN let me adjust my order.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *How's that Coco Mango Rx going so far???*


 
Brownie518

I steamed with it.  It's nice! 

But I'm spoiled by CD BV Smoove *i think* 

I need to use it a few more times to get a real feel for it.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair

That was nice...(must lurk on here).

Did I tell you I won't be buying anything until the 4th? No, for real!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> That was nice...*(must lurk on here).*
> 
> *Did I tell you I won't be buying anything until the 4th? No, for real!*


 
Brownie518

Hmp.  I was thinking the same thang.

Um...yeah..right...sure.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

aasem

Okay....Look Mr. AASEM, You can't be rollin' up in here making 'random' posts. 

At least introduce yourself first Dang!  We don't know you like that.


----------



## Brownie518

...


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> Brownie518
> 
> Hmp.  I was thinking the same thang.
> 
> Um...yeah..right...sure.



Ha!!  We'll see...let's both go until the 4th, no buy .


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 chebaby

I'm not even sure if I'll get anything July 4th.  I do want

Jessicurl WDT
Silk Dreams
Pomade Shop


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> Brownie518 chebaby
> 
> *I'm not even sure if I'll get anything July 4th.*  I do want
> 
> Jessicurl WDT
> Silk Dreams
> Pomade Shop



 Say word...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> ...


 
Brownie518  Um..Yeah.....



Brownie518 said:


> *Ha!!  We'll see...let's both go until the 4th, no buy .*


 
Gurl....That's only what?  Like 2 weeks? *we got that*


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *Say word...*


 
Brownie518

Yeah, My Stash is Ig'nant. 

I should 'refrain' from partaking in any additional Sales until what is officially known as Black Friday.

BWWWAAHHHAAA


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> I used some Hairitage Hydrations Coco-Aloe Hydrator tonight. I really like that stuff. She really has some great "little' products.
> 
> @chebaby Pfft. You know you an Gel-Head. *You were right, the Veda's 'nem just came back from Vacay. That's how they both mailed on the same day. *
> 
> *They were both sitting on their Kitchen tables.*
> 
> @Brownie518 IPN let me adjust my order.


 they were sitting there sipping on mojitos with their feet propped up laughing at us while reading this thread


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> Brownie518
> 
> Yeah, My Stash is Ig'nant.
> 
> I should 'refrain' from partaking in any additional Sales until what is officially known as Black Friday.
> 
> BWWWAAHHHAAA



So should I but....I won't. I'mma get down on some sales like you know I can.


----------



## chebaby

aasem said:


> Yep it may sound stupid but I'd rather die than to admit I was too weak to do something.


 imma give you the side eye of the week for this even though im sure most men think like you

yall could get a lot more womens if yall just gave in and do what we say


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> imma give you the side eye of the week for this even though im sure most men think like you
> 
> yall could get a lot more womens if yall just gave in and do what we say


 
@chebaby Clawd....

Um...Imma need you back in that "Addicted" thread.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby Clawd....
> 
> Um...Imma need you back in that "Addicted" thread.


  you know im telling the  truth.


----------



## Brownie518

Oh, btw, aasem's thread had me like . For real. 

Anyway, I'm going to make my list for the 4th...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *Oh, btw, aasem's thread had me like . For real. *
> 
> Anyway, I'm going to make my list for the 4th...


 
Brownie518

I missed it.erplexed  Musta' been after my bed-time.

I guess I don't really have a list.  Imma just see 'who' has 'what'


----------



## Philippians413

Brownie518 said:


> Oh, btw, aasem's thread had me like . For real.
> 
> Anyway, *I'm going to make my list for the 4th...*


 
I made mine and my wallet wept.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> Brownie518
> 
> I missed it.erplexed  Musta' been after my bed-time.
> 
> I guess I don't really have a list.  Imma just see 'who' has 'what'



Yeah, I hope the sales are good and plenty!!!  I'll be ready to go in by then. 

I want that Brahmi cond from Amaka...didn't ya'll bump heads?


----------



## bajandoc86

Brownie518 girl, that thread was a HAM. I was cracking UP!

Hey ladies! How y'all doing?


----------



## destine2grow

I guess I need to join the make a list club. My list consist of:

Heritage Hydration
IPN
DB
Oyin
Terrsential mud wash
Kyra
MD


----------



## bronzebomb

I know y'all are asleep...but I had a great night!  Just came in from the Jill Scott (Salt-n-Pepa, Kem, Doug E. Fresh) concert and the The Miami Heat won!  Can't get no better!

Sorry for the bad lighting!


----------



## Ltown

Good morning ladies!

IDareT'sHair, Brownie518,  we can shop our stashes because you buy in quantity  smart shoppers 
You both are funny, holding out for 2 weeks of no shopping.



Today last hot day.


----------



## SimJam

merning laydeeez 

my hairveda shipped .... Im so impressed.

Im bummed out though because I wont be actually getting my stuff (liquid gold, silk dreams, HV x 2, ayurveda powders and HQS - if it ever ships) until August when my mom gets back from spending the summer with my sister *** weeps***


anyhoo, Im off to the gym ... gotta get da summer body ready lolololol


----------



## mkd

Brownie518, I hope your dad feels better soon too.


----------



## Golden75

Well Claudie's is in my hometown, so it will either be delivered today, or tomorrow.  Or they may hold it hostage 

Ummm, SimJam - how you know your HV shipped?   I never recieved any update to the shipping, just "our records show your order is complete


----------



## SimJam

Golden75 said:


> Ummm, @SimJam - how you know your HV shipped?   I never recieved any update to the shipping, just "our records show your order is complete



Golden75 I got the order complete email from HV yesterday and a shipping notice from paypal today with a tracking number


----------



## Golden75

SimJam said:


> @Golden75 I got the order complete email from HV yesterday and a shipping notice from paypal today with a tracking number


 
@SimJam - Let me check paypal.

Paypal has the track#, odd that they didn't send an email.  I'll probably get next week.  Claudie's is out for delivery.


----------



## Brownie518

Ltown said:


> Good morning ladies!
> 
> IDareT'sHair, Brownie518,  we can shop our stashes because you buy in quantity  smart shoppers
> *You both are funny, holding out for 2 weeks* of no shopping.
> 
> 
> 
> Today last hot day.



Ltown

Isn't that a shame? We gotta make an effort to go two weeks! SMH!!! 

mkd - Thanks, m!


----------



## Brownie518

I still haven't washed my hair. I'm definitely doing it tonight, after these thunderstorms pass. Severe warning until 9pm and they just started.


----------



## bajandoc86

So.....I went to Nettle & Moss today(local handmade/organic hair product store) and they had the Naturalista Juicy Leave In. Of course I have no NEED for it.....but I still bought it. Why does it have to smell like freshly baked cookies?! That was my undoing..... It smells so GOOD!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *I want that Brahmi cond from Amaka...didn't ya'll bump heads?*


 
Brownie518

Shole Did......  It was bad too.  

I'll never buy anything else from that Slug....

_*good luck with that*_


----------



## chebaby

chello ladies
im rocking a big frizzy twist out and im lovin it
ok im back to loving my hair so yall wont hear me complain for a while

my HV came today and im iffy on how i feel about the red tea smell
the gel is a cream gel but IT IS NOT 16oz at all. its an 8oz jar that says 16oz. i dont know if its supposed to be 8oz or 16oz but i wont make a big deal about it until i find out if i like it or not lmao.

sunday im gonna use the red tea cream on one side and the whipped ends on the other side to comapare softness to my twists..

sunday routine:
trigga on the scalp and HV methi on my hair for an hour
cleanse with darcy cleansing cream
deep condition with darcys deep conditioner
jar of joe on the scalp
HV red tea moisturizer and HV whipped ends to twist


----------



## chebaby

oh and i forgot how much i love the smell of HV almond glaze.
how am i supposed to use almond glaze anyway? i dont remember how i used to use it.


----------



## divachyk

Hey everybody! Dh and I are out of town but I am lurking. 

Brownie518 how is dad.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *my HV came today and im iffy on how i feel about the red tea smell*


 
@chebaby Yeah, it grew on me. I thought it smelled a little Bergamonty. But it wasn't anything (to me) that was off-putting.

To me, wasn't nothing as offensive as that _Featherweight Trigger_.



chebaby said:


> *oh and i forgot how much i love the smell of HV almond glaze.*
> *how am i supposed to use almond glaze anyway? i dont remember how i used to use it.*


 
@chebaby I use mine as a Sealant and where ever.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Hmp. 

Maybe my HV will come tomorrow. 

I did receive a Sample of Claudie's Body Lotion. What a nice Surprise.

I got my Shipping Notice from IPN.


----------



## Brownie518

divachyk said:


> Hey everybody! Dh and I are out of town but I am lurking.
> 
> Brownie518 how is dad.



divachyk - He's okay. He's been overdoing it, of course and this heat, humidity, and terrible thunderstorms had him resting all day. Thank goodness. 



IDareT'sHair said:


> Hmp.
> 
> Maybe my HV will come tomorrow.
> 
> I did receive a Sample of Claudie's Body Lotion. What a nice Surprise.
> 
> I got my Shipping Notice from IPN.



My IPN shipped, too.  I can't wait to try the new stuff.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

I think I'm more excited about that HV Red Tea Creme than the IPN.  

I cannot wait for my HV order.

Oh, I Lurve that Creme.


----------



## Shay72

PJ heaven....I received 5 packages today. Only 1 was hair products, my Silk Dreams. I did get a shipping notice from Hairveda so that's on the way. I am so mf'ing sick of buying natural hair t-shirts in 2x and 3x and it is barely big enough to fit my arm . Makes no sense to me bc if you pay attention alot of naturals are overweight. Who they making these shirts for ?


----------



## Brownie518

Shay72 - Hey!!  I love getting packages!


IDareT'sHair

That Red Tea Cream is really nice, isn't it?  I don't remember what else I got from HV, actually. That Red tea and the IPN Marsh Aloe creme will do me right this summer.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72

What is your Review of the IPN products you've tried so far.

No Clue about those durn T-Shirts.  They are probably buyin' 'em someplace cheap......


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

Red Tea (Roobis) is really good for your Hair too.


----------



## Ltown

Hi ladies! 

I got my hv packages.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby Ltown

*Drools* 

About ya'll getting your HV

Maybe mine will come tomorrow.


----------



## Brownie518

T, what are you still waiting on? My HV, IPN, and HQS all shipped. Nothing else pending.

...I got a survey from one of the Vedas - Veda 2 (AV)


IDareT'sHair


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

Did you get an e-mail about the New IPN? 

Carrot & Avocado Leave-In
Root Food II
Mustard Seed & Palm Oil Pre Rx.

I just got it.

That Carrot & Avocado L-I sounds interesting........


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair

I haven't checked my email at all today. Lawd, she is killin me for real!!!!


----------



## Brownie518

At first glance, I'll definitely be getting the Mustard Seed Palm Oil Treatment and the Carrot seed Avocado leave in. They look like they are just my type.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

Oh, Sorry Gurl....I'm just waiting on:

Hairveda
IPN

I wish I had more coming....but I don't *le sigh*

I want the: Carrot & Avocado and maybe another Tea-Lightful Shine.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *Lawd, she is killin me for real!!!!*


 
Brownie518

Um..Yeah...

So don't be gettin' all _huffy_ when I ask you to re-work my order.


----------



## Brownie518

I'm making a new use it up list. A list of things I want to finish by the end of July:

BV Smoothie 16oz
HQS Coconut Mango Rx
MD Sweet Milk 12oz
Claudie''s Tea
TeaLightful Shine 8oz
SD Pre
CoCasta Oil
Claudie's Protein


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> Brownie518
> 
> Um..Yeah...
> 
> So don't be gettin' all _huffy_ when I ask you to re-work my order.


IDareT'sHair

Huffy!!! 


Girrlll, if mine hadn't shipped, I'd be asking for a change right now. I just saw that she emailed me letting me know all the new stuff.  Can those codes be reused...


----------



## Shay72

IDareT'sHair
Regarding IPN, I instantly liked the pre shampoo treatment. I steamed with it and it completely absorbed.

The tea spritz is okay but I'm not sure I'm being fair bc Claudie has that on lock so everything else can't really compare for me.


----------



## Brownie518

Shay72

+1 on Claudie's Tea. She put her foot in that joint right there! 
I'm going to try IPN's Tea later, see how the additions to the formula are working. 
That IPN Pre treatment is the biz. I can't wait to try the new one!


----------



## Shay72

Shay72 said:


> @IDareT'sHair
> Regarding IPN, I instantly liked the pre shampoo treatment. I steamed with it and it completely absorbed.
> 
> The tea spritz is okay but I'm not sure I'm being fair bc Claudie has that on lock so everything else can't really compare for me.


 
Well I guess I could have said a bit more. I really don't like the smell of the pre shampoo treatment. It's not like it stinks, I just don't like it. It is very thick and kind of gooey so it takes a little bit to spread and/or apply it to your hair


----------



## divachyk

Have a great day ladies!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72

I have the Pre Rx as well.  It's very Herbally-Mentholly.

There's a 'new' Pre Rx with Molasses.

Do you think you will buy/try any more IPN?  

I can't wait to try the Horsetail & Hibiscus Spritz and the Bramhi Lotion.


----------



## Golden75

Coming out the stash feeling 10lbs lighter!  Used up kenra clarifying poo & SD Vanilla cream DC.  

Will be finishing up soon: Oyin Frank juice, Claudie braid spray, Sd Shea what.  Imma have to mix it with something since I don't have enough to do my whole head.

I want some ice cream, and I ain't got none!


----------



## Golden75

divachyk said:
			
		

> Have a great day ladies!



You too divachyk!


----------



## Shay72

IDareT'sHair
Yes I will buy more IPN. Matter of fact let me go look at her new stuff.

This Silk Dreams stuff is like so decadent to me. The mocha bling butter smells . The new chocolate conditioner smells okay but I love the consistency.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

IDareT'sHair said:


> *I have the Pre Rx as well. It's very Herbally-Mentholly.*


 

Shay72

I will Steam with this soon and Cowash Afterwards.  

I will also do this with the one from KBB.  

Probably won't replace either because I _'rarely'_ use Shampoo.

Although...that IPN Molasses Pre-Rx sounds good.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

HAIR TRIGGER GROWTH ELIXIR 10% for $15.00 (and over) until June 25th.

*Discount Code = REPEAT10*


----------



## Golden75

Tracked my HV, should be here Monday.  

Under my bonnet dryer now.  Put in some jacked Bantu knots to stretch, then I'll blow it out with my 100lb bow dryer


----------



## Golden75

Need a new bonnet dryer.  Dang thing started rattling, making noises .  Snatched that thang off my head so quick.  Scary.

I've had it for awhile, so its time.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My Hairveda is "Out For Delivery!"


----------



## SimJam

why is it Im just realizing the CJ honey butta is a leave in and not a rinse out ?!?!?!?!!!

My first HV order should be delivered on Monday


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Smoothed on some HV Red Tea Butter (just because).  I love that stuff.

But, that bottle cannot be 9 ounces.


----------



## SimJam

^^^^ SOOOOOO JELLLLY ^^^^


----------



## Brownie518

Hi, ladies. Just got in after enjoying the great weather today. 

I did my hair last night. I forgot how much I love that MD Vanilla Repair!! I used that CD Macadamia Styling Foam as my leave in and my hair came out to bouncy and silky and shiny. I like it better than the HTN Sea Silk Styler. 

No packages today...


----------



## Brownie518

Oh, I looove SD Wheat Germ butter conditioner!!! 
I'll be getting two of those and two Mocha Silk Infusions in July. 

I was looking at my Go Deep and SO came up behind me and scared me and I dropped it. Well, that runny mess just ran all over so I just tossed it. *shrug* Good riddance.


----------



## Shay72

Brownie518
I love the Wheat Germ Conditioner too. I've loved everything I've tried from SD.


----------



## Golden75

I'm feeling the wheat germ condish too.


----------



## chebaby

chello ladies(T, i see you on here lol)

i been up since 6 not sure when imma start my hair.

i got my AV yesterday and let me tell you that BARE butter is the bomb.com as far as texture goes. it reminds me of a slightly thicker version of HV green tea butter. and its supposed to be scentless but to me it lightly smells of caramel or something like that.
im thinking of using it today but then again i want to use HV whipped ends so im not sure yet.
and im thinking about pulling out my steamer.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Hey Ladies!  Sorry I missed you chebaby  Where you go?  I was "on" but on the phone.

Under the Steamer now with HQS Coconut Mango.

Brownie518  too bad about your "Go Deep"


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> Hey Ladies!  Sorry I missed you @chebaby  Where you go?  I was "on" but on the phone.
> 
> Under the Steamer now with HQS Coconut Mango.
> 
> @Brownie518  too bad about your "Go Deep"


im here. trying to get the energy to start on this hair. i think imma throw on a deep conditioner for a few hours along with some trigga.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *im here. trying to get the energy to start on this hair. i think imma throw on a deep conditioner for a few hours along with some trigga.*


 
chebaby

Hi Ms. Che!  Chel-lo  What DC'er are you using today?


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Hi Ms. Che!  Chel-lo  What DC'er are you using today?


still not sure im thinking about darcys. but then again im think about kbb because it only has one use left. or AV ashlii amala sample.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *still not sure im thinking about darcys. but then again im think about kbb because it only has one use left. or AV ashlii amala sample*.


 
@chebaby I was just thinking about what I'll DC with Tuesday. If I'll use Darcy's - I have 1 or 2 uses left. Or if I'll stay on this HQS. 

I also have a Marie Dean Sample of Aloe and Hemp DC'er I could use (and use up).

Chances are tho', I'll probably use Darcy's, because I want to continue to use up a bunch of stuff between now and Labor Day (heading into BF)

I'm ready to use up some stuff.

@Shay72 Did you decide to get any more IPN? I want that Coconut & Avocado, but I might wait until July 4


----------



## bajandoc86

Hey ladies.

Y'all had me checking out IPN last night  Y'all aint no good for a PJ's pockets. I am using Darcy's Pumkin DC-er today  It sells SO GOOD!!!

Hmmm...thinking about trying a flexirod set today. But I am so scared that it'll dry crunchy


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 Shay72 Golden75

That SD Wheat Germ needs to be more than 8 ounces.


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair said:
			
		

> Brownie518 Shay72 Golden75
> 
> That SD Wheat Germ needs to be more than 8 ounces.



IDareT'sHair - you are absolutely right.  I was thinking yesterday about why you said 16oz only.    

I use a lot of conditioner, it's the only way I'm guaranteed no tangles & conditioned hair. 

Imma do a henna gloss tomorrow, just trying to decide on what conditioners I want to use.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75

I even mentioned/requested it.  I mean, at least offer it.

Slap it in one of them 16 ounce Bottles or Jars and put a Label on it.

Come Nah.


----------



## chebaby

ok so i have my scalp drenched in trigga and my hair drenched in kbb mask(used it up, no back ups).

so on to some interesting news. i was playing around with my AV BARE butter and happen to turn the jar over and there is a note. to sum it up the note is saying that the butter is green this batch when it is normally white. that is due to the fact that mor herbal oil was added by mistake. now this is my first time using this butter so i dont know about the other batches but isnt she basically saying she still doesnt have her formula down? again, im not making a big deal out of it cause this is my first jar and my hair loves oils but im just saying

anyway imma condition after i rinse this with MD olive wheat and berry.


----------



## chebaby

starting next week i will be back to using SD conditioners because i remember her shelf life isnt much and i have a lot of her conditioners.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I wanna hit PayNah on something....My Trigga' Fanga' is itchin'.  I want a couple "Jars" of WDT. 

I just emailed Nounou to see if they got some Jars somewhere sitting on a Shelf.....

That was a Dumb idea putting it in a bottle.erplexed

I need my Girl Lamara that had that Gallon of WDT and was telling folks to send her empty Jars and she'd fill it up with WDT and send it back.  

Man...I shole do miss her.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *starting next week i will be back to using SD conditioners because i remember her shelf life isnt much and i have a lot of her conditioners.*


 
@chebaby

Yeah, Ms. Che, you better stay on top of that before it Molds. ... 

Girl....You know it's been HOT.

Nah You know you can & will hold on to a product. Sista' keep something for 2 years.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *so on to some interesting news. i was playing around with my AV BARE butter and happen to turn the jar over and there is a note. to sum it up the note is saying that the butter is green this batch when it is normally white. that is due to the fact that mor herbal oil was added by mistake. now this is my first time using this butter so i dont know about the other batches but isnt she basically saying she still doesnt have her formula down? again, im not making a big deal out of it cause this is my first jar and my hair loves oils but im just saying*


 
@chebaby

Clawd Che! Wait! 

That durn B.A.R.E. been out long enough for her to have the formula down.  *no excuses*

If she wasn't sitting in Barbabos with her twin, she coulda' made it right.

Cause _Hair_ got her stuff on "LOCK" and that's why she stay paid. Believe that.

Durn Veda twin.


----------



## Golden75

chebaby - I would think if a vendor added an ingredient by "mistake" they wouldn't sell it.  What happens if someone is allergic, and doesn't turn the bottle over?  She could've just sold those as a special blend.  

Glad it's working for you, but that right there is not cool.


----------



## Shay72

IDareT'sHair
You know I'm taking forever trying to decide what code to use with IPN. I used the freeship the first time. So I still have the newsletter code for first time orders (she said I could still use it since I used a different one on my first order)and the one she gave in the last newsletter/slash came with my order. I want the brahmi strengthening thingy and the hisbiscus something other spritz.


----------



## chebaby

so ive had this kbb in for over 3 hours. im about to rinse, detangle cleanse and condition with MD olive wheat and berry and then throw in a few twists for a twist out. im to lazy to do small twists. and im gonna use HV whipped ends cause it hasnt let me down yet.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Clawd Che! Wait!
> 
> That durn B.A.R.E. been out long enough for her to have the formula down.  *no excuses*
> 
> If she wasn't sitting in Barbabos with her twin, she coulda' made it right.
> 
> Cause _Hair_ got her stuff on "LOCK" and that's why she stay paid. Believe that.
> 
> Durn Veda twin.





Golden75 said:


> @chebaby - I would think if a vendor added an ingredient by "mistake" they wouldn't sell it.  What happens if someone is allergic, and doesn't turn the bottle over?  She could've just sold those as a special blend.
> 
> Glad it's working for you, but that right there is not cool.


veda #1 needs to take veda #2 to school. HELLO!!!!! how you gonna sell something and put on the jar "oh my bad, this aint the right way i normally do it but hey, people like oil so....." daphuck is that

and T, you know WE keep stuff forever i aint throwing nothing away until something jumps out the jar and tell me its time to let it go


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *and T, you know WE keep stuff forever i aint throwing nothing away until something jumps out the jar and tell me its time to let it go*


 
@chebaby    Yep. 

"We" sure do keep stuff 4eva' (one of the problems with being a PJ) So many products....so little time. *and we buy errthang*

Girl, I still have about 8 Jasmines I need to get through. And I still have some Enso. 

Hmp. I still have 1 Ori Organics.

Clawd...I need to look on the bottom of my AV Jars to see if I got a Note. SMH.

Let me know how you like MD's Olive, Wheat & Berry That's a nice Protein Rx.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby    Yep.
> 
> "We" sure do keep stuff 4eva' (one of the problems with being a PJ) So many products....so little time. *and we buy errthang*
> 
> Girl, I still have about 8 Jasmines I need to get through. And I still have some Enso.
> 
> Hmp. I still have 1 Ori Organics.
> 
> Clawd...I need to look on the bottom of my AV Jars to see if I got a Note. SMH.
> 
> Let me know how you like MD's Olive, Wheat & Berry That's a nice Protein Rx.


girl you still got a ORI lmao ok that takes the cake but ori was some good stuff and it smelled good too

so far the olive wheat and berry is ok. its not half as good as the coffee and kokum but i still have about 4 uses out of the jar so ill try it again.


----------



## chebaby

since i cut those few inches i swear detangling seems so much easier. those ends must have needed to go so im glad i go rid of them.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

*Hangs Head* 

Yup. 

I still have 1 OriO Restorative Masque that I've been savin'.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

See.  I really need to work on my Stash. 

I should 'technically' pass up any 4th of July Sale.  erplexed

I really should.

If the discounts isn't 25%+ I may pass.


----------



## natura87

Hello. I've been mia for a little bit but I am back. I had some issues with my netbook so now I have a little tablet, its small but it gets the job done. Self imposed no buy until BLACK FRIDAY, for real this time. I can definetly last until then.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> See.  I really need to work on my Stash.
> 
> I should 'technically' pass up any 4th of July Sale.  erplexed
> 
> I really should.
> 
> If the discounts isn't 25%+ I may pass.


you aint passing up no sale and i dont blame you.

if MD has a sale i want another coffee deep conditioner and a vanilla repair.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *you aint passing up no sale and i dont blame you.*


 
chebaby

Girl..Hush Yo' Mouf  You tryna' Jinx me.

*i need to pass up errthang*


----------



## IDareT'sHair

natura87 

Girl...You know if b.a.s.k. have a Sale you hitt'n PayNah so stop Playin.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Girl..Hush Yo' Mouf  You tryna' Jinx me.
> 
> *i need to pass up errthang*


lol my bad.

so whats on your list


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *lol my bad. **so whats on your list*


 
chebaby

Hush Gurl.  I ain't got No List.

You so wrong.


----------



## Shay72

I steamed with SD's Mocha Silk Infusion and followed with her Chocolate Bliss Conditioner:reddancer:. Hand in hair syndrome. I'm really excited to try her Vanilla Silk now .


----------



## Ltown

Hi ladies! 

Busy day, today my Birthday!  But i spend it taking dd to Morgan State for summer enginnering program.  I hadn't eaten or anything, i just ate salmon and now will have me some grey goose and cranberry!  Yes IDareT'sHair i deserve it tonight


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ltown 

Aww....You didn't say anything!

birthday3:

And yes, you can get your little Drank On.


----------



## Ltown

IDareT'sHair, i'v been too busy with school and dd, thank you!  i'm drink and fall asleep i'm so tired.


----------



## divachyk

Happy Bday Ltown!!!


----------



## Shay72

Happy Birthday Ltown !


----------



## Golden75

Happy Birthday Ltown


----------



## Brownie518

Ltown

:birthday2

I know you gettin down on that volka!!!!! :fat:


----------



## Brownie518

Hey, ladies!!

IDareT'sHair - what's goin on?


----------



## chebaby

happy birthday Ltown


----------



## Brownie518

Shay72 said:


> I steamed with SD's Mocha Silk Infusion and followed with her Chocolate Bliss Conditioner:reddancer:. Hand in hair syndrome. I'm really excited to try her Vanilla Silk now .



I'm salty that Bliss won't be available until almost August. I'll be getting a couple of the Mocha Silks in July though.


----------



## Golden75

If I had some juice up in this piece, I'd join you on Bday drink, @Ltown. I got vodka, no juice, and I ain't doing no shots alone, that just ain't fun. Be on LHCF drunk typing 

Used up some things - box of henna 1 backup and Joico Moisture balm no back ups 

Did my first puff as a natural  I can make a puff! :reddancer:. Henna gloss tomorrow, will use TJ Nourish Spa to rinse out, Claudie's Avocado to DC


----------



## Brownie518

About SD Wheat Germ needing to be in 16oz, I agree!!
Supergirl said in the SD thread that she plans to offer a discount when you purchase 2 8oz conditioners. Didn't say when, though. I wonder why she doesn't have 16oz. I would tear up some 16oz Mocha Silk and Wheat Germ!!!


----------



## Brownie518

Golden75 said:


> If I had some juice up in this piece, I'd join you on Bday drink, @Ltown. I got vodka, no juice, and I ain't doing no shots alone, that just ain't fun. Be on LHCF drunk typing
> 
> Used up some things - box of henna 1 backup and Joico Moisture balm no back ups
> 
> Did my first puff as a natural  I can make a puff! :reddancer:. Henna gloss tomorrow, will use TJ Nourish Spa to rinse out, Claudie's Avocado to DC



G, I could go for a drink myself. These folks at work are a mess erplexed.

IDareT'sHair - you supposed to be waitin til the 4th to buy anything, IPN included!!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

I ain't gettin' nothin'.


----------



## destine2grow

Happy birthday Ltown!!!

Didn't do anything today but detangle my hair and but in big twist. I want to try IPN but will wait on a sale.


----------



## Ltown

Good early morning ladies!  Thank you for the bday wishes, that volka knock me out i was so tired and emotionally drained yesterday from leaving dd.  I'm glad she not far i would be a mess    I'm going to Jamaica Fri so i will continuing the summer, bday,holiday celebration!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> @Ltown
> 
> :birthday2
> 
> *I know you gettin down on that volka!!!!!* :fat:


 


Ltown said:


> Good early morning ladies! *Thank you for the bday wishes, that volka knock me out* i was so tired and emotionally drained yesterday from leaving dd. I'm glad she not far i would be a mess *I'm going to Jamaica Fri so i will continuing the summer, bday,holiday celebration!*


 
@Brownie518 @Ltown

.............Ya'll some lushes.

That Volka ain't no good for you Ltown

Girl, have fun in Jamaica and keep yo' hands offa' them Mennnnsss


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

Hey Ladies!

Had to take week off from social media due to work and this class I'm taking and all the homework I hadn't finished for it.

I considered the Trigga sale but i got more off with the $5 sale then the last 2 so I'm skipping it. I use about 2oz a week so this will go quick. I got my HV on Friday opened it and put it away for later.

I've been wearing a chunky twist out this weekend, retwisting at night and using product as needed.

I used up one BFH condish, one BFH rinse. I have 1/2 use of SSI dc and BRBC for this week.

Going to catch up on the goings on.


----------



## SimJam

Happy belated @Ltown 

are you coming to Jamaica !!!! I know you will have fun, if you need recommendations on where to go just send me a mention or PM


----------



## Golden75

Just saw a commercial As I Am will be carried in Walgreens.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Hey ladies I received my HV order but I won't be using them for a while. I also used up the following.

SM's coconut shampoo (1 backup)
DB's 16oz LI ( 2 backups)
Jasmine's Hibiscus DC ( that was the last one )
MD's 8oz olive wheat berry ( 1 16oz & 2 8ozs left)
SSI 16oz honey rinse ( 1 backup)
2 SM's purification masks ( no backups)

Ltown Happy belated bithday. Have a safe flight and enjoy Jamaica.


----------



## Ltown

SimJam said:


> Happy belated @Ltown
> 
> are you coming to Jamaica !!!! I know you will have fun, if you need recommendations on where to go just send me a mention or PM



SimJam, yes i'm coming to jamacia i will be staying in Montego Bay!


----------



## SimJam

Ltown said:


> @SimJam, yes i'm coming to jamacia i will be staying in Montego Bay!



awesome !!!! please dont just stay in the hotel, find a nice excursion so you can see more than just the hotel  (chukka adventures is a nice excursion company you can check out their ziplining, ATV, river tubing or horse back riding excursions) The hotel should have their info.

Most all inclusive hotels have a disco on the property (so you can get to hear some reggae/dancehall music) but if your hotel has a shuttle to Margaritaville you should check it out its a nice club with a good vibe. Would advise you go with a group of friends/or DH as you will find that Jamaican men are VERY sharkish (always on the prowl) 

No I dont work with the tourist board .... but I love my lil Island and I always want persons to have a good time and get to see more than just the inside of their hotel when they come here


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

Che-llo Chelady!

What's Up


----------



## chebaby

hey T
whats going on with you?

my twist out turned out nice but i really REALLY wanted a wash and go today for some reason lol. so i co washed with trader joes NS and used giovanni direct as a leave in. i used all my giovanni up and no back ups. this is the only leave in besides kckt that i actually always use up and replace. next time when i get a little pocket change imma get the 33oz bottle from that website massagewarehouse.com.

tonight imma bun with kbb creamylicious. i might sell that other kbb cream cause my hair dont seem to like it much.


----------



## chebaby

yall know i dont drink right? but this weekend i went to a mexican place and had a sangria and i swear you couldnt tell me it wasnt grape juice i was just drinking away and that stuff put me right to sleep lmao.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@chebaby

_*cough*_

I made a little Sale

Should try to sell something else.  Lawd...I hate goin' to the P.O.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> _*cough*_
> 
> I made a little Sale
> 
> Should try to sell something else. Lawd...I hate goin' to the P.O.


 cool. what you get rid of.

im thinking about getting rid of that kbb cream and all of my DM stuff. why i en buy her stuff i dont know. oh and i might get rid of qhemet brbc and honey balm. but i want to keep my heavy cream, twist butter and ghee


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> cool. what you get rid of.
> 
> im thinking about getting rid of that* kbb cream and all of my DM stuff.* why i en buy her stuff i dont know. *oh and i might get rid of qhemet brbc and honey balm.* but i want to keep my heavy cream, twist butter and ghee


 
chebaby

Nice Sale.


----------



## bajandoc86

Ltown I totally agree with SimJam. Have a ball when you come.  Chukka Adventures are AWESOME!


----------



## Golden75

Shi-Naturals summer sale 6/25-6/27 20% off - SUMMER


----------



## Brownie518

Golden75 said:


> Shi-Naturals summer sale 6/25-6/27 20% off - SUMMER



 I do need more Tea Rinses, though...


----------



## divachyk

Golden75 said:


> If I had some juice up in this piece, I'd join you on Bday drink, @Ltown. I got vodka, no juice, and I ain't doing no shots alone, that just ain't fun. Be on LHCF drunk typing
> 
> Used up some things - box of henna 1 backup and Joico Moisture balm no back ups
> 
> *Did my first puff as a natural * I can make a puff! :reddancer:. Henna gloss tomorrow, will use TJ Nourish Spa to rinse out, Claudie's Avocado to DC



 Congrats Golden75!!!


----------



## Brownie518

My Hairveda came today. 
Just waiting for my IPN to be delivered.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> I do need more Tea Rinses, though...


 
Brownie518

Hmp.  So... What happened to July4?



Brownie518 said:


> My Hairveda came today.
> *Just waiting for my IPN to be delivered.*


 
Waiting on this too and my Visviscal.


----------



## Golden75

I got my HV today too. Will add it to the stash 

I did use up Mozeke avocado cleansing conditioner.

Bout to steam with Claudies avocado intense.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75

How is the Mozeke Avocado Cleansing Conditioner?  I had wanted to try this but never got around to it.


----------



## SimJam

my hairveda delivered today and my HQS finally shipped


----------



## destine2grow

I have not received a shipping notice for my HQS. I need to check on Shi natural sale.


----------



## divachyk

HV came today.


----------



## Ltown

Good Morning ladies!

Golden75 yay, congrats!  always good to do another style natural or relax.

Idaret'hair, have you use hv ph rinses?  i used it and all that herbs left in my hair, i'm have to strain it before i use it next time.


----------



## mkd

happy belated birthday Ltown.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

Happy Belated Birthday Ltown !

Have fun in Jamaica. Everyone who has gone definitely enjoyed it. Don't go bringing no youngin' back talking bout Ltown got her groove back! Lol


----------



## SimJam

so my bf has a funeral to go to in Orlando and MAY be able to stop by my sister to get some of the stuff I bought ... sheeet Im sad his cousin died but Im happy I may get at least some of my stuff before August when my mom will come home


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair said:
			
		

> Golden75
> 
> How is the Mozeke Avocado Cleansing Conditioner?  I had wanted to try this but never got around to it.



IDareT'sHair -  it's ok.  I don't think I'd repurchase. There's definitely better co-cleansers out there.  

Just a tad too thick for me and feels like there's a lot of oils or something kind of coating.  Hard to describe, but you may as well keep passing


----------



## Golden75

Ltown -  yeah it's cool playing in my hair, but I'm officially over it!  Just put some twists in,  will braid using extentions tomorrow or Thursday.

Bout to polish off some strawberry ice cream & take a nap.  Looks like its about to pour!


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

Golden75 said:


> Shi-Naturals summer sale 6/25-6/27 20% off - SUMMER



The shipping is expensive $9 for 2 tea rinses and the discount is $4.

Think I'm going to pass


----------



## Golden75

Didn't realize her shipping was so high.


----------



## bronzebomb

Happy birthday! Ltown


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ltown said:


> *have you use hv ph rinses? i used it and all that herbs left in my hair, i'm have to strain it before i use it next time*.


 
Ltown

Me & Brownie518 use this faithfully.  The Squirt Bottle Top is so narrow that only the ACV mix squirts out.  Never the Herbs.

The one time I did unscrew the top and took it off and tried to use it, I ended up with a head full of herbs like you did......

Leave the Cap on.


----------



## Ltown

IDareT'sHair said:


> Ltown
> 
> Me & Brownie518 use this faithfully.  The Squirt Bottle Top is so narrow that only the ACV mix squirts out.  Never the Herbs.
> 
> The one time I did unscrew the top and took it off and tried to use it, I ended up with a head full of herbs like you did......
> 
> Leave the Cap on.



IDareT'sHair, cap was on that is why i ask there was small pieces of herbs that got out. i'm just strain it and be done.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ltown said:


> *cap was on that is why i ask there was small pieces of herbs that got out. i'm just strain it and be done.*


 
Ltown

Nope. 

When I kept the cap on and Squirted...no herbs.  

It was only when I loosened the cap, I had problems.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Vonnieluvs08 said:


> Have fun in Jamaica. Everyone who has gone definitely enjoyed it. *Don't go bringing no youngin' back talking bout Ltown got her groove back! Lol*


 
Vonnieluvs08 Ltown

That's what I'm Talmbout. 

So...Be a good-girl Ltown.


----------



## Ltown

Vonnieluvs08 said:


> Happy Belated Birthday Ltown !
> 
> Have fun in Jamaica. Everyone who has gone definitely enjoyed it. Don't go bringing no youngin' back talking bout Ltown got her groove back! Lol





IDareT'sHair said:


> Vonnieluvs08 Ltown
> 
> That's what I'm Talmbout.
> 
> So...Be a good-girl Ltown.



Vonnieluv08, IDareT'sHair, no won't be bringing back no one,  i'm cougar but ain't taking care of no one but dd.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ltown

I hear you Ms. L! 

Have a Good Time.  I can't wait to hear all about it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

The Young Lady that has been doing my T/U at the Beauty School, won't be graduating until late August, so I got time for 1 mo' before she leaves.

Didn't use up anything except a Vial of Redken Deep Fuel.  

Close to using up several things tho.


----------



## chebaby

hey everybody

so i decided to do a wash and go again today cause i just felt like co washing. i co washed using trader joes NS and used it as a leave in. dried my hair in a towel for 5 minutes and then went on my hair. i noticed with this conditioner that the towel sucks up all the conditioner even in just a few minutes and if i want to use this as a leave in i just have to let it air dry. so my hair is soft but its a tad bit frizzy and could use a little bit more moisture. 
so imm a co wash again tomorrow


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

Chel-lo Chelady!  I got a nice review of CJ's Pattern Pusha from *fab* she said she's in Lurve.

You'll be interested to know I contacted Marie Dean to ask if she is having a 4th of July Sale for you......

Other than that, I'm under the dryer.  I used her Baobob Oil and I'm in Lurve.  

I did ask her when/if she plans to list this.  I had a sample in my order and it's fabulous. 

Brownie518  It's just as nice as her Argan Blend.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

I'm so glad you're on here. 

You just stopped me from hittin' PayNah on something/anything.

I was bored.

I looked for you Sale, but didn't see it.

I thought about doing a mini sale too, but I would want 1 person to buy errthang.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Chel-lo Chelady! I got a nice review of CJ's Pattern Pusha from *fab* she said she's in Lurve.
> 
> You'll be interested to know I contacted Marie Dean to ask if she is having a 4th of July Sale for you......
> 
> Other than that, I'm under the dryer. I used her Baobob Oil and I'm in Lurve.
> 
> I did ask her when/if she plans to list this. I had a sample in my order and it's fabulous.
> 
> @Brownie518 It's just as nice as her Argan Blend.


 im glad fab likes the pattern pusha. i need to start using it.

you asked for me thanx girl cause i sure do want another coffee and kokum. the olive, not so much lmao.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> I'm so glad you're on here.
> 
> You just stopped me from hittin' PayNah on something/anything.
> 
> I was bored.
> 
> I looked for you Sale, but didn't see it.
> 
> I thought about doing a mini sale too, but I would want 1 person to buy errthang.


 ive been on and off all day. i finally get to rest and stick around on here for a while

i didnt list it yet cause i dont feel like going to the PO. at all.

what you thinking about getting.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

I ended up buying some IPN.  *i know*erplexed

The Spurrrrrrt took total control of these here fangas!


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> I ended up buying some IPN. *i know*erplexed
> 
> The Spurrrrrrt took total control of these here fangas!


 lmao at least you gonna get a package in the mail


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> im glad fab likes the pattern pusha. i need to start using it.
> 
> *you asked for me thanx girl cause i sure do want another coffee and kokum. the olive, not so much lmao*.


 
@chebaby

Yeah....I ask.

Lemme go see if she responded.

You should get:

Sweet Milk
Calendua & Chamomile
Vanilla Repair
Seaweed & Rice
Peach Syrup
Green Hemp


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Yeah....I ask.
> 
> Lemme go see if she responded.
> 
> You should get:
> 
> Sweet Milk
> Calendua & Chamomile
> Vanilla Repair
> Seaweed & Rice
> Peach Syrup
> Green Hemp


i will def. get a vanilla repair. i was looking at the green hemp and seaweed so i might get those too.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

I am really loving Hairveda's Red Tea Creme.  I freakin' lurve that stuff.


----------



## destine2grow

Hey ladies! Ivam not doing much. Getting ready to eat and go to bed.

I have had an headache all day. My iron has got to be low because i have felt dizzy and light headed all day.

I was looking at shi naturals but the shipping is to expensive for me. If MD has a sell I am definitely going tonget a few things.

I am on piperlime now about to order two dresses and 2 sandals.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

destine2grow

I Agree Destine.  She needs to go to Flat Rate Shipping.  I might suggest that.  Her shipping is just too High.

She needs to work on that.  It's counter-productive.  

She could blow up if she'd do something about that Durn Shipping.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> I am really loving Hairveda's Red Tea Creme. I freakin' lurve that stuff.


 i cant wait to try it. i was gonna use it this weekend but i didnt feel like twisting up my whole head. i might use it the next time i bun.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *i might use it the next time i bun.*


 
chebaby

I think you would love it for Bunning...


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> I think you would love it for Bunning...


 i cant wait. i like the light lotion texture. im still getting use to the smell.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *i cant wait. i like the light lotion texture. im still getting use to the smell.*


 
chebaby

I like the smell.

I would actually like to have at least 2 more.  I'll wait tho'.

I will be using this for the rest of the week.

I want to pull out my Kyra Butter & Kyra Creme soon too.


----------



## Brownie518

Hey, ladies. I came in to a hot mess at work tonight so I missed you all. 
Hope you all have a great day tomorrow!! I'll just be glad to be home!!!

I'm going to soak my hair in Trigger when I get home in the morning and leave it all day. I'll prepoo with IPN Lovin My Coils DC, shampoo with CD, and DC with either Vanilla Repair or BV Smoothie. 

I'm going to use Claudie's Tea and that CD Macadamia Foam again. I might put a little Claudie's Frappe in there for extra moisture.  That foam is great for style and shine!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518

Hey Ms. B!  

You see me over in the Silk Dreams Thread askin' for Specials.....

*the nerve*


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair

Hey, T!!! I thought you were knocked out already!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> @IDareT'sHair
> 
> Hey, T!!! I thought you were knocked out already!!


 
Brownie518  Chile...I'm wide awake.

I asked IPN if she was having a 4th of July Sale.

She said she ain't thought about no 4th of July Sale, and she has discount codes out there already....so that was a No.

Somebody betta' give these folks BJ's Phone #.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair

Too bad those codes are one time only... erplexed
If they weren't, I'd be rackin up on some IPN.  

I can't wait to get home in the morning, drink some tea, and soak up that Trigga!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> *Hey Ms. B! *
> 
> *You see me over in the Silk Dreams Thread askin' for Specials.....*
> 
> **the nerve**


 
Brownie518

..................

She activated that APPRECIATION so I could keep using it.  You should email her.oke:


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> Hey Ms. B!
> 
> You see me over in the Silk Dreams Thread askin' for Specials.....
> 
> *the nerve*


IDareT'sHair

 I sure did, too!!! I said look at T slidin' in here askin' for stuff!!!  I'm getting the 2fer on the Wheat Germ, for real.  

( I hate saying 2fer...)


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> ..................
> 
> She activated that APPRECIATION so I could keep using it.  You should email her.oke:






I should, right? Cuz I want about 3 or 4 of those 19 dolla 8 oz joints.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518

I had a Cart:

Wheat Germ
Vanilla Silk
Destination Hydration

But I decided to wait until 07/04.

ETA:  I want the Mocha Silk and the Chocolate Bliss too.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair

I'm getting 
2 (or 4) Wheat Germ
1 Vanilla Silk
2 Mocha Silk 

I lurves that Mocha Silk!! The Bliss won't be available until the end of july/august, i think she said.


----------



## chebaby

i want another PRE and another mocha deep conditioner. even though i like MD coffee better, aint nobody got that kinda money lol.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

I want 
2 Wheat Germ
1 Vanilla Silk
1-2 Destination Hydrations


----------



## Brownie518

For me, the Mocha Silk DC is very much a protein. I don't get that with the MD Coffee & Kokum (which is some good sh*t!) I'll be getting some of that Coffee & Kokum next sale.


----------



## chebaby

Brownie518 said:


> For me, the Mocha Silk DC is very much a protein. I don't get that with the MD Coffee & Kokum (which is some good sh*t!) I'll be getting some of that Coffee & Kokum next sale.


 yea the mocha is more protein and i can tell. but they both are similar to me. i do prefer the coffee and kokum though but that may be because i need a ton of moisture right now.

i need to try pura chocolate conditioner.


----------



## Brownie518

Oh, I wanted to add that I don't feel the urge to eat the MD like I do the SD. That thing is like a Frosty from Wendy's!! 

Hmph, I still haven't tried my Pura Chocolate...I really need to put that at the top of my use it up list.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 chebaby

I need to use my PBN too.  

I have 1 Jar.


----------



## Brownie518

Is that Pura Smoothie moisturizing???


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I thought so, but I Steamed with it.


----------



## chebaby

ive never tried it, i actually forgot i had it. but i know curly loves it so ill use it within the next couple weeks.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

Hello Ladies!

Today was a great use up wash day. 

I decided to use the PBN rhassoul clay for my dc today. I prepoo with BFH light cream condish, HOT with my oil blend and detangled. My shedding was definitely down. I rinsed and cocleanse with BFH marshmallow and applied clay mask.

I accidentally let it dry so it was harder to get out then it should have. Then I used SSI DC to rinse out remaining clay. Hair felt clean and soft. I used SSI cococream leave in, BRBC, shea moisture smoothie to twist and sealed with vatika frosting.

So I used up:
BFH Marshmallow
SSI Banana burlee dc
SSI cococream
BRBC
BFH Cream condish


----------



## bronzebomb

Veda Twin #2 - AfroVEda Up to 40% off until Friday midnight CST (no Code needed)


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Hey divas. Wow afroveda is having those 40% sales quite often.

I was over at NC and saw one of the regulars post about mold in CR's algae mask. There wasn't any present in the one I recently finished or the one I opened but I just wanted to let y'all know to look out just in case. I'm not sure when she purchased hers and how she stored it but just an FYI.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Brownie518 said:


> Is that Pura Smoothie moisturizing???


 
Brownie518 It's very moisturizing on my hair


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

Wow AV is going hard with the sales. If there wasn't such a long waiting period and inconsistency with products I might bite on 40%.  

Can some of my other fave vendors give out discounts like that. I'm just saying.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby  Chel-lo Chelady!

Vonnieluvs08  I am really tempted to get another Ashlii Amala. 

Not sure if I will tho'.


----------



## destine2grow

I'm piss that I haven't received a shipping notice on HQS.. It's bad enough I had to contact her after I ordered on 6/15.

I am thinking about just cancelling my order. BJ shipping faster than her. I can just take my money there.

I really want some IPN and MD. IDareT'sHair,Brownie518 and chebaby got me wanting to gey everything.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My Visivical came today!

Wasn't waiting on it, but it's here.

I am waiting on 2 Jars of Joe from Hairitage Hydrations (that I just remembered) and my latest "Its Perfectly Natural" order


----------



## IDareT'sHair

destine2grow

Imma contact her about this.


----------



## Brownie518

curlyhersheygirl said:


> Brownie518 It's very moisturizing on my hair



curlyhersheygirl

Thanks!! 

I still haven't decided exactly what to use on my hair. I did do my Trigga soak, though.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Hello Ms. B! Brownie518

I just doused my Hair in HV's Red Tea.  Lawd...I love that stuff.


----------



## Brownie518

Hey!! IDareT'sHair

I know you do!!! I used up those 2 sample packs I had real quick. 

What you doin?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> Hey!! @IDareT'sHair
> 
> I know you do!!! I used up those 2 sample packs I had real quick.
> 
> What you doin?


 
Brownie518

Nada. Just Relaxing. Slow Motion.

I did make a 4th of July Sale Thread over in the Vendor Forum.

Marie Dean listed that Baobob Oil via ETSY.  That stuff is thebomb.com

Yeah, I'm tearing up that Red Tea w/Argan Oil.


----------



## Brownie518

destine2grow just reminded me that I didn't get my HQS...didn't I say I had a ship notice??? Let me go see whats going on. I must be off my game, not stalking that tracking number.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 destine2grow

I convo'ed her and asked her "what's up?" (even though I got mine).  Folks are getting anxious.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby Chel-lo Chelady!
> 
> @Vonnieluvs08 I am really tempted to get another Ashlii Amala.
> 
> Not sure if I will tho'.


  hey T.
hey ladies.

im rocking a puff today, didnt have the energy to co wash but i will tomorrow. i plan on oiling my scalp with trigga tonight and my hair with coconut oil, then tomorrow cleansing with darcys cleansing conditioner and conditioning with the rest of my trader joes nourish spa and leaving it all in for a w&g.

i am loving this HV whipped gelly. i forgot how much i love it. it is such a soft hold but it actually holds the hair in place.


----------



## Brownie518

Okay, my HQS is due the 29TH 

Electronic shipping info rec'd 6/20
Acceptance 6/26


----------



## Brownie518

What's up, chebaby?

In addition to HQS, I'm still waiting on my IPN, which is due the 3rd...


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair

I want that Baobab Oil in Vanilla and Island Coconut. and Cranberry Pomegrante.


----------



## chebaby

Brownie518 said:


> What's up, @chebaby?
> 
> In addition to HQS, I'm still waiting on my IPN, which is due the 3rd...


 hey lady im over here thinking about the next time imma deep condition. my hair needs it

i wish i were waiting on something but i will surely be getting me some MD come next week


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *I want that Baobab Oil in Vanilla and Island Coconut. and Cranberry Pomegrante.*


 
Brownie518

I don't know 'which' scent she sent me, but I love it.


----------



## Brownie518

chebaby

Is MD definitely having a sale? Not that I needed anything....

I'm leaning towards Vanilla Repair for DC tonight. It's hurtin me to turn from that BV Smoothie, though.


----------



## chebaby

Brownie518 said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Is MD definitely having a sale? Not that I needed anything....
> 
> I'm leaning towards Vanilla Repair for DC tonight. It's hurtin me to turn from that BV Smoothie, though.


 yep, its already up on the site. for 25% off the 3rd-4th.

im getting the coffee and kokum, and the vanilla repair. not sure if i will get anything else. the coffee im getting in a 16oz.


----------



## destine2grow

I am happy to see MD having a sale. I am contacting HQS tonight and if my order has not shipped she can cancel it.

I am headed to MD's websitr to see what I want.


----------



## destine2grow

So my MD list include:

Coffee and kokoum
Olive and wheat berry
Baobab oil
Simply conditioner

This lisy is subject to change. I am thinking about adding vanilla repair or peach honey syrup. Oh and mabe twist and loc cream or vanilla lemon hair cream


----------



## robot.

hey ladies!   just checking in with you all since it's been so long.

still using the mango musk pomade for my fade, it does a great job for defining my waves. it's so thick though it can be hard to use.

but i had the BEST haircut of my life!  i love my barber!

i saw a friend and asked him who cut his hair and he told me his friend's sister. he gave me her number and i set something up. come to find out she lives right down the street from me!

she was so nice, explained to me what she was using and what she was doing, asked me questions along the way, it was great.

the haircut took about an hour and the buzzing of the clippers almost put me to sleep. i am sooo happy! i'd been growing my haircut out from trying out a new barber who set me up  so i'm so excited to find someone who knows EXACTLY what i want and how to do it. i have a weird hairline so i'm always nervous about having it shaped. she did shape me up but i'm going to leave it alone next time because although she did a *great* job and it looks good, i feel like having a shape-up makes the cut a little more boyish.

i got my eyebrows done and did my nails too  i feel so good lol hope everyone has been doing well!


----------



## bronzebomb

KomazaHair Care- July 4th sale (one day only)


All products (excluding Stinky Stuff) will be 15% off. All prices will be as marked. You may also redeem any customer reward points you have earned during this sale for further savings! Don’t forget – free shipping for orders $55 and over


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 destine2grow

Bianca: HQS said the Post Office had been returning packages, because in this Heat the Lime Oil had leaked and she had to order new Leak-Proof Jars etc........but she should have everything shipped by the end of this week.


----------



## Brownie518

Good morning, ladies!! It's starting out to be a nice day but I think it might get up in the 90s. No likey...

Anyway, I recently used up:

Hairveda pH Rinse (1 backup)
Nourish Oil (1.5 backups)
Jar of Joe 2oz (2 4oz left)
Hairitage Silk n Aloe cream


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair

Thanks for that info


----------



## SimJam

yep so HQS apparently resolved my issue, sent a tracking number .... but the tracking number has not yet been received by FedEx.

hmmm oh well


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

Made an order with Ayurnaturals for some face powders. I should have waited to see if she was having a July 4th sale. I'm so used to buying stuff on sale I hate paying full price. The shipping was high too which is really annoying.

HQS is a lil slow esp when she gets overwelmed. Also that separate part to complete the order is confusing. It took nearly 2 weeks after I saw a ship notice to receive my products. She did give me a code for my next order because of that. I would still buy from her if i like the stuff.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I see b.a.s.k. is having 20% on July 6th

@natura87 @Brownie518 @chebaby Shay72

Hmmm......


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> I see b.a.s.k. is having 20% on July 6th
> 
> @natura87 @Brownie518 @chebaby @Shay72
> 
> Hmmm......


 i want that cocao bark deep conditioner and MAYBE the yam.


----------



## chebaby

chello ladies
oiled my scalp overnight with trigga and cleansed with darcys today and conditioned, detangled and left in trader joes nourish spa. hair is soft and fluff. i used up that trader joes and have one left.
tomorrow i will co wash tomorrow with jasmines hibiscus conditioner and leave in trader joes nourish spa conditioner.

oh and i slicked my hair back in a zing with the conditioner i wish i would have known conditioner could slick my hair back. i would have been stopped ordering all this gelly.


----------



## Brownie518

Hey, ya'll!! 
What's goin on, che?

I can't stop messin with my hair. I just massaged in some Trigga lite. I love how it makes my hair feel. I'll be getting some b.a.s.k. Y.A.M., body butter, and maybe Cacao DC.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Hey Ladies! Where'd ya'll go?

I'm going to Re-Neutralize in the a.m. and then do a treatment w/Mega-Tek under/2 Plastic Caps and come home in the evening & Steam.  

I think Imma use either DB or HQS Mango Rx.  Will use up DB.  I have 3 back ups.


----------



## destine2grow

I received a response from HQS last night. She saidbthat later tonight she will send me a tracking # and that myborderbhas already shipped. She said she sent out noticies biut the delay but my name was noto there. Apparent ya'll name wasn't either. Lol

I might get something from B.A.S.K but i  don't kniw just yet.

I really want some IPN and HH. Its like my card is burning a hole in my purse if i don'tvhurrybup  and buy something.


----------



## destine2grow

That trigga sale wasn't about nothing. Imma need for herbti do beetter b/c  me likey.

What is the average discount she gives for a sale? I need for her to have a 4th of July sale and imma need for the discount to be more than the shipping this time.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

destine2grow

I've only seen 15%.  I think there was 1 time she had 20%?  I can't remember. 

But never over 20%.  I was telling *fab* the other day, she's stingy with the discounts/sales and the shipping is high. SMH.

I'm glad I got that 32 ounce, so I don't have to worry about it for awhile.  

I might re-up BF on another 32 ounce then.


----------



## destine2grow

T you rubbing off on me because I just emailed HH to see if she is having a sale.

Yeah Trigga need to do better. I only got a 12oz but I already want another one.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

destine2grow said:


> *T you rubbing off on me because I just emailed HH to see if she is having a sale.*
> 
> *Yeah Trigga need to do better. I only got a 12oz but I already want another one*.


 
destine2grow

Yeah, it would work really well on you & your baby's hair.  If it isn't too skrong for her.

I'm wondering about those 2 Jars of Joe I got coming.  It's 100 degrees here today. 

It's going to be a Hotmess when it gets here.

I might hit PayNah over here on this AV Ashlii Amala DC'er.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Hey ladies. I see the sales are rolling in but I won't be partaking since I don't think any will arrive before I leave. Hopefully there will be more sales before BF


----------



## chebaby

hey ladies
my hair is so frizzy lmao. summer dont play
tomorrow imma co wash and leave all the conditioner in and not even dry it with a towel. i hear its supposed to reach 100 here tomorrow so i want my hair real conditioned.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> hey ladies
> my hair is so frizzy lmao. summer dont play
> tomorrow imma co wash and leave all the conditioner in and not even dry it with a towel. i hear its supposed to reach 100 here tomorrow so i want my hair real conditioned.


 
chebaby

Girl....I just gave Mala my monneeee


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Girl....I just gave Mala my monneeee


 this site is slow today. or is it my computer?

what you get? your ashlii amala???
that is her best conditioner


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl

Hey Ms. Curly, that's a good thing. 

Then You can come back and re-group for Labor Day or BF.

_*hmp. lawd.. i need to go somewhere*_


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

2 Ashlii's (they were $13.00 and some change) They were $33.10 and that's a Super Deal.

I wanted 2 more Moringa's and another Blueberry Pomegrante Spritz (but I didn't).


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> 2 Ashlii's (they were $13.00 and some change) They were $33.10 and that's a Super Deal.
> 
> I wanted 2 more Moringa's and another Blueberry Pomegrante Spritz (but I didn't).


 oh wow thats a really good deal.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *oh wow thats a really good deal*.


 
chebaby

And that was with Shipping.  

Have you looked at her Site/Sale?

I even looked at another Fruit Cocktail.


----------



## chebaby

i had to go look at AV site. i want that power oasis especially now that its on sale for a non ridiculous price.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> i had to go look at AV site. *i want that power oasis especially now that its on sale for a non ridiculous price.*


 
@chebaby

Yeah, I looked at another one of those too. 

I keep calling it "Fruit Cocktail"


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Yeah, I looked at another one of those too.
> 
> I keep calling it "Fruit Cocktail"


 lmao i think it is called power oasis fruit cocktail. or at least it used to be. i just look at the picture and hit paynah


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> lmao i think it is called* power oasis fruit cocktail. or at least it used to be. i just look at the picture and hit paynah*


 
@chebaby We'll hafta' compare 'notes' on this one. I have 1 in the Fridge and 1 in the Freezer. 

Yep. That's the Name. 

Not sure when I'll use/try it. I plan to try the one in the Fridge soon. I still want to use my Kyra Cremes.

I'm so scared about those 2 Jars of Joe. They are gone be a Melted Mess whenever they get here.....

I got to be 'careful' what kinds of "stuff" I order in this Heat.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

Lawd Geezus Che, we gettin' started early!


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> chebaby
> 
> Lawd Geezus Che, we gettin' started early!


IDareT'sHair

I thought we weren't getting anything til the 4th.....

I want:

Silk Dreams
b.a.s.k.
Marie Dean
Claudie's


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

Girl...I forgot.  SMH. 

When I saw that $13.00 Ashlii (instead of $22.00) I jumped on it.

_*the pj spurrrrrt took over*_


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518

I don't know what I want (if anything). That AV was a price-impluse purchase.erplexed

I guess I want:

Silk Dreams
Pomade Shop Coffee Creme
Marie Dean Boabob Oil (only)

Would buy:
Hairveda Hydra-Silica
Hairveda Red Tea x2


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> Brownie518
> 
> *Girl...I forgot.*  SMH.
> 
> When I saw that $13.00 Ashlii (instead of $22.00) I jumped on it.
> 
> _*the pj spurrrrrt took over*_




 Umm hmmm.....


That was a good deal, though.


----------



## SimJam

ok finally my HQS tracking number has activated .... only thing is that now its gonna arrive when my sis and her family are in orlando for July 4.

does fedex only leave packages if someone is there to sign?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@SimJam

Yes, they leave packages when no one is home. 

I sure wouldn't want it to sit out in the Heat.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *Umm hmmm.....*That was a good deal, though.


 
Brownie518

Girl...I did.  Really.


----------



## SimJam

IDareT'sHair said:


> @SimJam
> *
> Yes, they leave packages when no one is home. *
> 
> I sure wouldn't want it to sit out in the Heat.








so not happy


----------



## IDareT'sHair

SimJam said:


> *so not happy*


 
SimJam

Yeah, they always leave mine on the Porch. 

Sometimes they leave them in the bushes etc....When is it scheduled to arrive?


----------



## Brownie518

My Hydroquench came today. I wish my IPN was here, shoot.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

Girl, my IPN is suppose to come when yours does.  July 3rd.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair

I'm hoping it comes a little earlier...like tomorrow  I doubt it, though. 

I'm bored. Anyone have any good movie recs? I feel like watching something.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

I haven't been tracking mine.  I looked once and it said July 3.


----------



## SimJam

IDareT'sHair said:


> SimJam
> 
> Yeah, they always leave mine on the Porch.
> 
> Sometimes they leave them in the bushes etc....When is it scheduled to arrive?



on Sunday the 3rd. they get back on the 4th.

I wont be in the direct sun, there is a foyer/achy thing at the front door. Maybe I can ask my sister to ask their neighbour to pick up the package for me .... well if they're also not travelling out for the fourth.

I didnt even realize packages got delivered on weekends


----------



## IDareT'sHair

SimJam said:


> on Sunday the 3rd. they get back on the 4th.
> 
> I wont be in the direct sun, there is a foyer/achy thing at the front door. Maybe I can ask my sister to ask their neighbour to pick up the package for me .... well if they're also not travelling out for the fourth.
> 
> I didnt even realize packages got delivered on weekends


 
SimJam

No Hunny.  The 3rd is on Tuesday. 

But Fed-Ex does Deliver on Saturdays tho'.  Not Sunday.


----------



## SimJam

Movies currently out?

abe Lincoln vampire hunter ... gonna see that next week, 
saw snow white and the hunstman, it was aaaight
safe with jason statham was good but its most likely out of theaters now

also on my list to see
brave
Madagascar 3


----------



## SimJam

IDareT'sHair said:


> SimJam
> 
> No Hunny.  The 3rd is on Tuesday.
> 
> But Fed-Ex does Deliver on Saturdays tho'.  Not Sunday.




LOLOLOLOLOL Ive been looking at the month of june 

they still wont be at home though


----------



## IDareT'sHair

SimJam

..................

I think I would see if she could ask her neighbor to pick it up & take it inside.  

I definitely wouldn't want it sitting out in the Heat several days.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

I'll probably get 2 of the Marie Dean Oils:

Island Coconut
Juicy Mango OR Cranberry Pomegrante

I wish I knew what my sample is?  I don't think it's either of those tho'.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

_*cough*_ So....

Ms. B are you getting any Afroveda?oke:


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair That was an awesome deal, I wish other vendors would be that generous once in awhile


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl Yeah, Ms. Curly, that was Great. Now I got to take a Seat & Park it.

Cause you know how them _'Veda_ twins roll. 

I might get it by Labor Day.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> Brownie518
> 
> _*cough*_ So....
> 
> Ms. B are you getting any Afroveda?oke:


IDareT'sHair

  Nah, not this time. I do love that Methika Oil, though.  But I'm good with the two bottles I have.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

Everything was such a good buy. 

That Moringa & Ginseng L-I I love was like $10.00 and the Blueberry Pomegrante was a good buy. *i wanted both of these*

Lawd...That durn Mala.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

That AV Hibiscus Oils sounds good too.erplexed  I should have looked 'closer' at those.

But Imma just get those 2 Oils from Marie Dean.  I like a 'nice' little oil with my Leave-Ins. 

I bet my Avosoya would do the trick too.  

It's light enough and I lurve it.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair

I must say I love Mala's oil blends. The Hibiscus one is really nice, and it's light. I usually get that, the Shikakai, and now this Methika. Love them. You know I love some oil blends.


----------



## chebaby

this darn computer is so slow
i still havent hit paynah on AV but i do want that butter though. of course i dont need it. only thing im certain i will get is MD.


----------



## Brownie518

I want to get a new computer (way OT). That Dell Touch screen joint. 

If I can't find Bamboo Tea in the store tomorrow, I'll have to get more from that relaxedhairhealth spot. I love that tea!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

Hey Che!  Where you been Lady?  

I thought you already hit PayNah on the Power Oasis Fruit Cocktail.  *Lawd that's a mouthful*


----------



## chebaby

i find the craziest things funny. im over here rolling at this big ole truck(you know the ones that carry the cars on the back) trying to drive down this curvy hill knowing it cant fit. it keeps backing up and then going down the hill again only to have to back up some more


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

Yeah, that Tea on that Blog Spot is very reasonably priced. 

When I run out, Imma just get some Loose & some Bags.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Hey Che! Where you been Lady?
> 
> I thought you already hit PayNah on the Power Oasis Fruit Cocktail. *Lawd that's a mouthful*


 i thought it was this site but its the computer thats slow tonight taking forever to load pages.
im still not sure if i will get that POFC(that name needs to be shortened lmao) but i do want it though


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> i find the craziest things funny. im over here rolling at this big ole truck(you know the ones that carry the cars on the back) trying to drive down this curvy hill knowing it cant fit. it keeps backing up and then going down the hill again only to have to back up some more


 

chebaby

Lawd.. You must be Sipping on summa Ltown's Volka


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> i thought it was this site but its the computer thats slow tonight taking forever to load pages.
> *im still not sure if i will get that POFC(that name needs to be shortened lmao) but i do want it though*


 
chebaby

Lawd...I hate to be a Pusha'...butoke:oke:Aww..Come on Che.  

Get some POFC


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> chebaby
> 
> Lawd.. You must be Sipping on summa Ltown's Volka



Hahahaha, I just got Jack & Coke in my nose!!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

Gurl...You know Ltown gets her Volka On!:fat:


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> Brownie518
> 
> Gurl...You know Ltown gets her Volka On!:fat:





 I know she's havin a ball right now, too!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Okay, the MD Sample Oil I have is the Cranberry Pomegrante. @Brownie518

So, I'll get:

Juicy Mango
Tropical Vanilla or Island Coconut

ETA:  I think she leaves tomorrow.  But..yeah...she probably started early since it's her Burfday.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Lawd.. You must be Sipping on summa Ltown's Volka


 im high off of life. does that count


IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Lawd...I hate to be a Pusha'...butoke:oke:Aww..Come on Che.
> 
> Get some POFC


 you know you dont mind being a pushayou invented the word pusha lmao.


----------



## Brownie518

I want Vanilla for sure. And probably the Tropical Coconut. 

Man, I sure do miss Dana and her perfect scents!!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I might do an Overnight IPN Replenish Soak. _*i know...i hate overnight stuff*_

And get up in the a.m. and Neutralize & Slap on some M-T.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *Man, I sure do miss Dana and her perfect scents!!!*


 
Brownie518

...So Do I 

That Cranberry Pomegrante is SKRONG


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> I might do an Overnight IPN Replenish Soak. _*i know...i hate overnight stuff*_
> 
> And get up in the a.m. and Neutralize & Slap on some M-T.



That sounds good. I'm doing that tomorrow night. 



IDareT'sHair said:


> Brownie518
> 
> ...So Do I
> 
> That Cranberry Pomegrante is SKRONG



I bet it is. Her Vanilla scent is skrong, too. But I love it  Let me go see if I have another Argan around here.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

Decided to do an IPN Treatment overnight.  

I have about 1 more use (been having this awhile 8 ounces) 

Will finish up & not repurchase, since I don't Shampoo often.

I still have the StankyLegBB.  Have you tried that yet?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

That Juicy Mango should be nice & Summer-y.

And the Tropical Vanilla or the Island Coconut should be good too.

But I know they'll ALL be Skrong.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair

Yeah, I tried it. Remember? I said it was a low budget Ojon Restorative. I'm not sure what it's supposed to do for me. If it's supposed to do 'nothin' then mission accomplished


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> Brownie518
> 
> That Juicy Mango should be nice & Summer-y.
> 
> And the Tropical Vanilla or the Island Coconut should be good too.
> 
> But I know they'll ALL be Skrong.



 You know they will!! I like using them on my body after a shower sometimes, too. Especially when it's hot and I don't want any thick butter or lotion on my skin.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *im high off of life. does that count*
> 
> *you know you dont mind being a pushayou invented the word pusha lmao.*


 
@chebaby

Um..No High Off Life does not count! Lawd!

Well so how else are we gone do a Product Review/Comparison? 

You hafta' get it. *for research purposes*


----------



## Brownie518

^^Pushaaa!!!!!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> Yeah, I tried it. *Remember? I said it was a low budget Ojon Restorative. I'm not sure what it's supposed to do for me. If it's supposed to do 'nothin' then mission accomplished *


 
Brownie518

Lawd....

Tell Us How you really feel Ms. B!

And Girl, you know you are the Queen of Pre-Poo Treatments.

So, I know it was some 'crap'.

Cause you know Your Pre-Poo Treatments!


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair

You know I love some prepooin'! Kern need to go 'head with that


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

Did you get IPN's Pre-Rx's?

I got that Mustard Seed Oil & Palm Oil DC'er.  _*that should be interesting & stanky*_


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> You know I love some prepooin'! *Kern need to go 'head with that*


 
Brownie518

Girl....what Imma do with that mess? 

Maybe I should 'mix' it with the rest of that IPN?

I'm glad it's just 4 ounces.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> Brownie518
> 
> Did you get IPN's Pre-Rx's?
> 
> I got that Mustard Seed Oil & Palm Oil DC'er.  _*that should be interesting & stanky*_



You know I sure did get that!! As soon as I saw it listed. I think the Mustard Palm is the most recent. I'll be ordering that and a couple other things next week! 



IDareT'sHair said:


> Brownie518
> 
> Girl....what Imma do with that mess?
> 
> Maybe I should 'mix' it with the rest of that IPN?
> 
> I'm glad it's just 4 ounces.



I'm going to mix it with Trigga or JBCO or some of Mala's oils or something. IDK...I keep picking it up and just suckin my teef. erplexed


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *You know I sure did get that!! As soon as I saw it listed.* I think the Mustard Palm is the most recent. I'll be ordering that and a couple other things next week!  I'm going to mix it with Trigga or JBCO or some of Mala's oils or something. IDK...*I keep picking it up and just suckin my teef*. erplexed


 
@Brownie518 Yeah, the Pre-Poo was the Molasses and something? *i forgot the name*

Girl...$25.00 foolin' with Kern. I might mix it in with the rest of that Replenish. 

I guess that Molasses Rx replaced the Replenish?

I got that Horsetail & Hibiscus Spritz, the Mustard Palm, some more Tea-Lightful and some Pumpkin Honey Butter.

I hope I like the Brahmi and it doesn't stank.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair

Yeah that Molasses thing is the Prepoo. I can't wait to get it!!

I think the Brahmi has the light scent like the Marsh Aloe, maybe...?


----------



## destine2grow

Good morning!

I just want to let you ladies know that Devon for HH said she can have a 4th of July sale. She said she hadn't thought about it.

She is suppose to get back with me later and give me the details. I will post the info as soon as I get the email.

Brownie518 since you are the queen at prepooing please tell me your too 5. I need a good prepoo.

Also ladies what should a newbie with IPN get?


----------



## bronzebomb

Komaza's Sale is TODAY only. (if interested)


----------



## SimJam

you know Ive never been enticed to buy afrovedas products. Ive gone to the website so many times but maybe its the presentation of the products that just does not woo me. (pictures and description of products)

and Ive seen and heard rave reviews but still Im just like .... meh


----------



## bronzebomb

Ordered the Komaza Pona Hair Scalp Treatments and it has been shipped (I have a tracking #)


----------



## chebaby

chello ladies happy friday

so i co washed today with elucence moisture balance conditioner and left in nourish spa. that elucence has the same texture as kckt.
im losing less and less hair imma pre poo with trigga this weekend again.

also i know i already said this but im so darn happy i have to s ay it again. detangling has been a breeze since getting rid of those ends. and it was only 2 inches but geeze what a difference it made.

also ive co washed every day this week and my hair is not mushy at all. hurray for summer


----------



## destine2grow

SimJam said:
			
		

> you know Ive never been enticed to buy afrovedas products. Ive gone to the website so many times but maybe its the presentation of the products that just does not woo me. (pictures and description of products)
> 
> and Ive seen and heard rave reviews but still Im just like .... meh



I feel the same way. I think its her packaging for me.


----------



## SimJam

destine2grow said:


> I feel the same way. I think its her packaging for me.




yup what gets me is pictures of fluffy product filling containers to the brim. or clever names like Too Shay also decadent names like vanilla silk cream moisture dream 

companies got me with a strangle hold with them things there


----------



## divachyk

SimJam said:
			
		

> you know Ive never been enticed to buy afrovedas products. Ive gone to the website so many times but maybe its the presentation of the products that just does not woo me. (pictures and description of products)
> 
> and Ive seen and heard rave reviews but still Im just like .... meh



I really like coco latte SimJam


----------



## Brownie518

chebaby - What things do you think are helping with the shedding you were having? 

I'm all late getting in here. My IPN came today . I have the Molasses Honey pre treatment sitting in my hair. I massaged in Trigga earlier today and now the length is soaking in the IPN. It needs it, too. That HOT sun has my hair feeling down right now.  I'm going to leave it a while and then wash and DC with BV Smoothie. I'll put a tea rinse in there somewhere, too.


----------



## Brownie518

The IPN smells like Mint Milanos.


----------



## Brownie518

destine2grow

My top 5 Prepoos?

Motions CPR
Shi Naturals PrePoo Buttercreme
Hair Trigger
IPN TeaLightful Shine
JBCO cut with a little Nourish Oil

I could add HQS Coconut Mango to that list. But these are my favs, I think. I like to leave them in for the day or at least a couple of hours (the conditioners).

These are the ones I use most often. Others that I use a lot are CoCasta, IPN Pre treatment, Afroveda oils, Jar of Joe, oil blend of JBCO, hemp, amla, brahmi, neem, garlic oils.


----------



## destine2grow

Brownie518 said:
			
		

> destine2grow
> 
> My top 5 Prepoos?
> 
> Motions CPR
> Shi Naturals PrePoo Buttercreme
> Hair Trigger
> IPN TeaLightful Shine
> JBCO cut with a little Nourish Oil
> 
> I could add HQS Coconut Mango to that list. But these are my favs, I think. I like to leave them in for the day or at least a couple of hours (the conditioners).
> 
> These are the ones I use most often. Others that I use a lot are CoCasta, IPN Pre treatment, Afroveda oils, Jar of Joe, oil blend of JBCO, hemp, amla, brahmi, neem, garlic oils.



Thanks for the info. I already have trigga.

When HH have her sale I am going to pick up jar of joe.

I am going to order some IPN and pick those items up too. IPN have a lot of products I want to try.


----------



## Brownie518

I finished up:

Claudie's Reconstructor
Claudie's Tropical Rinse
Hairveda Amala Deep Shampoo
Black Vanilla Smoothie

No backups for any except the Smoothie


----------



## Golden75

Hey ladies!  Been lurking the past few days.  My vacation is over , went way to fast.  

Put some braids in.  The twist just didn't hold up well thru washing.  I plan to use some things up now!  Think I'll get on my trigga grind.


----------



## Shay72

I need to catch up. I've been really busy at work. A hectic mess per the usual this time of year.I'm mad that I forgot about the Shi Naturals sale.I think Bask had one or is having one for their birthday. I don't need anything from them. My Hairveda is here.

I'm on my iPhone and sweating like a pig bc the power has been out since last night.


----------



## natura87

IDareT'sHair said:


> I see b.a.s.k. is having 20% on July 6th
> 
> @natura87 @Brownie518 @chebaby @Shay72
> 
> Hmmm......


 


THIS CANT BE LIFE. I JUST WENT ON A NOBUY.



http://http://30.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_lhajw9I5zy1qetjfgo1_500.gif


----------



## natura87

Finally tried my Sitrinillah. I think my hair loves it. It gave it a weird coated feeling, but a good weird coated feeling. My curls popped like crazy and I think I might have to get some during Black Friday.


----------



## Golden75

IPN 25% off $20 or more - INDEPENDENCE, use
FREESHIP on orders over $45

Now thru 7/2 - orders placed during this time will ship by 7/9


----------



## bronzebomb

I might try something with the b.a.s.k sale.  I still want Uncle Funky's Daughter...that might be the only thing I get for Black Friday.


----------



## SimJam

Brownie518 said:


> I finished up:
> 
> Claudie's Reconstructor
> Claudie's Tropical Rinse
> Hairveda Amala Deep Shampoo
> *Black Vanilla Smoothie*
> 
> No backups for any except the Smoothie



Brownie, who makes the black vanilla smoothie?


----------



## destine2grow

SimJam said:
			
		

> Brownie, who makes the black vanilla smoothie?



I know you didn't ask me but its CD makes the black vanilla smoothie.


----------



## Brownie518

SimJam said:


> @Brownie, who makes the black vanilla smoothie?



SimJam

It's from Carol's Daughter and it is the love of my life!!!!!!!! 

I'm going to get 2 of IPN's new items during the sale. The Mist and that Mustard Red Palm treatment.


----------



## SimJam

runs to carols daughter 

Im making up my BF list


----------



## chebaby

Brownie518, I think the shedding stopped because of the trigger and jar of joe. Those are the only things I've changed. Today I co washed twice cause its hot lol and I swear I lost like 10 hairs both times combined. But it looks like I'm damn near bald in my crown lol. I know imma go crazy on the growth aids now to get that hair back.

Yesterday the storm was so crazy. I was at work and it looked like the front of the. Holding was about to. BLow off. My crazy co worker was cursing her *** off in front of clients. It was so embarrassing. Every other word was mutha puck lmao. 

Anyway tonight I'm slathering that thin spot in trigger. I'll take a pic so y'all can see how thin it is.


----------



## Brownie518

chebaby

That storm was insane. It was hot as all types of hell here but no storm, thank goodness. 


I love that Trigger. I think that and the Tea rinsing have been the best additions to my reg in a long time.


----------



## chebaby

Imma pre poo with trigger, steam with something and do a tea rinse. I haven't done that in a long time.
Imma be usi g trigger and jbco like my life depends on it until that spot fills in.


----------



## Brownie518

chebaby said:


> Imma pre poo with trigger, steam with something and do a tea rinse. I haven't done that in a long time.
> *Imma be usi g trigger and jbco like my life depends on it until that spot fills in*.



@ bolded - I hear that!  The Rosemary Pomade from The Pomade Shop is good for that, too.  It's doing good on my thin spot on my front edge.


----------



## chebaby

Thanx Brownie. Imma look into that pomade. I actually already have some rosemary oil il should mix into my jbco


----------



## Brownie518

Yeah, thats a good idea, mixing it into the JBCO. I was thinking of getting the Rosemary tincture with my next Trigger order.


----------



## destine2grow

I will be getting a few things from IPN.

I sm really hoping this trigga help with my retention for my hair.


----------



## Brownie518

Pomade shop sale:

*Enter coupon code JULY4 at checkout on Etsy for 20% off all 4-ounce pomades. The sale will take place from July 1 to July 4 at midnight.

*
ETA:  Back to say that I ordered another Rosemary Pomade (vanilla scent) and the Sweet Indulgence Styler.


----------



## divachyk

Pomade shop (Etsy)
code: JULY4
20% off all four-ounce pomades
The sale will run from July 1-July 4 at midnight

ETA: Whoops Brownie beat me to it.


----------



## chebaby

Last night I slathered mY scalp in trigger and today when I co washed I loss maybe 5 hairs. O lie.
I co washed with jasmine hibiscus and used k kt as a leave in. My hair is very soft and fluffy. I might oil my scalp again tonight because I'm loving this trigger.

IDareT'sHair, I have to thank you from the. Ottom of my heart for sending me trigger. It's the bomb.


----------



## chebaby

Sorry for the mess ups I'm on my phone at the mall which is jam packed. Everyone wants to get out the house cause. O one has power from the storm. I have power but most of DC MarylNd and Va is out. It looks like everyone from DMV came to this one mall lmao


----------



## Brownie518

Hey ladies. Hope everyone is doing well after those storms!


----------



## chebaby

my friend just cut all her hair off to go natural. she said shes gonna rock wigs until it grows out. i told her to of course check out youtube and this forum and i told her to not shampoo often and just condition her hair and use a leave in. i told her to go to target and pick up aussie moist conditioner, kckt and a sulfat free shampoo from shea moisture for when she does need to cleanse her scalp.
i told her to expect a lot of bad hair days lol but that it gets better.


----------



## SimJam

Mernin layydeeez I realy dont feel like going into the office today.... one good thing I checked my mail and we dont have a meeting I was dreading today but thats just delaying the inevitable ... 

Anyhooo Im feeling my twists today, the slik dreams destination hydration is crazy moisturizing and I love the HV red tea moisturizer (not too impressed with the SD mocha milk)
SD and HV can easily be my staple lines




BTW... where's Miss T ... did she sneak off on a secret rendezvous

I hope Ltown is having a ball here in Jamaica


----------



## Golden75

I was wondering about T too.  Where are you IDareT'sHair?


----------



## natura87

Hello, I've been busy wirh work and  the kid got mebsick again. Strep and ear infections in the summer are no joke. My hair is holding up well. I am halfway through my Oyin HH. I love that stuff. I have about 1/3 of my first bortle od basks leave in left so I might break my no buy...key word might. I want to try sone od the serums and the truffle butter. 
T.....I gues this makes you my enabler.


----------



## Golden75

Jane Carter will be sold in CVS and Duane Reede. May be I can the Nourish & Shine with CVS bucks


----------



## chebaby

hello everyone
where is everyone?
anyway i oiled my scalp last night with trigga and then bunned with HV whipped ends. i also smoothed on a little HV almond glaze for softness and shine.
tonight imma oil my scalp again with trigga and tomorrow i will cleanse with darcys cleansing cream and condition and detangle with elucence conditioner. i will use kckt as a leave in.
the next day i will bun that second day hair with trigga on  my scalp.


----------



## bajandoc86

Hola chicas!


----------



## divachyk

Hi Ladies!!! I'm finally over my cold but I still have this random dry cough that won't go away. I'm eating back on peppermint candy one after another to keep the cough under control.


----------



## destine2grow

Hey ladies!

Where is Miss T?

There are so many sales I don't know what to do.

Devon from HH never got back to me about her having a sale.

I am going to get some IPN and MD for sure.

Don't exactly know what I want from IPN jusy yet.


----------



## SimJam

OK so BF list .... re-ups on staples

HV
whipped clouds
whipped ends
red tea LI
amala cream rinse
Moist 24.7
Acai Phyto

SD
Vanilla Silk DC
desitnation hydration
Mocha silk infusion
chocolate bliss

Lines I will try

IPN
Maire Dean
B.A.S.K
HH


----------



## lamaria211

SimJam said:
			
		

> OK so BF list .... re-ups on staples
> 
> HV
> whipped clouds
> whipped ends
> red tea LI
> amala cream rinse
> Moist 24.7
> Acai Phyto
> 
> SD
> Vanilla Silk DC
> desitnation hydration
> Mocha silk infusion
> chocolate bliss
> 
> Lines I will try
> 
> IPN
> Maire Dean
> B.A.S.K
> HH



I dont see the chocolate bliss


----------



## Brownie518

The Chocolate Bliss won't be available until end of July/August. 

What's goin on, ladies? I'm just sitting around with Rosemary pomade on my scalp and Featherweight Trigger on my hair. This stuff makes my hair so freakin' soft! I love it!


----------



## divachyk

www.KoilsbyNature.com
TO SAVE 25%
on ALL Orders $40 & up!
Use Coupon Code: 1776


----------



## SimJam

PURA BODY NATURALS

Summer Savings Sale
Your favorite goodies for $9.99 and below (exception 4oz and 8oz. Organic Sapote Oil).  No coupon code required

sale ends july 10


----------



## Golden75

I would bite at Pura  but I have enough of her stuff. I may get some BASK, body stuff only


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Thanks For Thinking about me Ladies!

Ya'll I been sitting in da' dark since Friday.

You Talmbout Miserable. I didn't get my Car out of the Garage until Sunday.  

It was horrible and it didn't even "Rain" all that much. It was the Wind. We got To' Up! 

And ya'll know I'm out in the Country. Folks in the 'hood was Powered Up. 

I just got Phone/Internet/Cable like 10 minutes ago.

Lawd.....But I did manage to get my 4th of July Haul On (at werk) and I hate doing that, but couldn't miss it.

I got:

Silk Dreams (finally) Vanilla Silk and the Wheat Germ 16 ounces of each. Actually 2 16 ounces of the V.S.

It's Perfectly Natural - I had got a bunch of 4 ounce 'stuff' last weekend and I just had her bump it up to 8 ounces and paid the difference.

Marie Dean - 2 Baobab Oils 1 in Juicy Mango and 1 in Island Coconut.

That's it so far!

@chebaby and thank you for taking that Trigga' off my hands. I just couldn't use that one. I kept feeling like something in it was going to break me out. It was more than the 'smell'. I don't know what it was.

I did use up:

1 Darcy's Moisturizing Mask 3 b/ups
1 Nutrine Garlic Conditioner 2 back ups

I will put an AV Ashlii Amala into Rotation w/HQS Coconut Mango Rx (which is open)


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75 said:


> *Jane Carter* will be sold in CVS and Duane Reede. May be I can the *Nourish & Shine* with CVS bucks


 
Golden75

You like that?  That's another one, the smell broke me out.erplexed  

I don't know what it was.  I hated the smell of that.  Too Floral or something?


----------



## SimJam

Golden75 said:


> I would bite at Pura  but I have enough of her stuff. I may get some BASK, body stuff only



yup i ran over to pura all excited but I have a ton of stuff from the 50% or was it 40% off sale last year.

and that HV red tea leave in got me weak now so Ive given the muru muru moisture milk a break .... still have 2 back ups 

Im stanning for that red tea moisturizer real hard .... incidentally I hardly use Oyin hair dew any more lolololol .... that was my baby daddy and SO all at the same time


----------



## IDareT'sHair

SimJam

That's a nice BF List Sim!  *takes notes from SimJam's list*


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair,  im so glad you are on here and im glad you have power now. something told me you must be out of power. im glad its up and running now.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

Gurl....It was a Nightmare!

I was 'lurking' at work tho'.

What all have you bought so far?  Did you get your Marie Dean?  I need to go back & get all caught up.

I feel like I been gone forever.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Gurl....It was a Nightmare!
> 
> I was 'lurking' at work tho'.
> 
> What all have you bought so far? Did you get your Marie Dean? I need to go back & get all caught up.
> 
> I feel like I been gone forever.


 i felt like you have been gone forever lol. i havent ordered anything yet. i want marie dean and i want KBN(eventhough i said i wasnt ordering from them anymore). i want that dang shea aloe conditioner, it is the bomb. i can get 3 bottles for $48 before the discount


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair said:
			
		

> Golden75
> 
> You like that?  That's another one, the smell broke me out.erplexed
> 
> I don't know what it was.  I hated the smell of that.  Too Floral or something?



IDareT'sHair -  it's citrusy.  It was one of the first purchases I made after joining LHCF/ restarting my pj-ing ways.  The scent can be strong.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Hmp. 

I was half-way tempted to contact Kyra's Ultimate Indulgence and ask her for a Sale, but I don't need any.

I kept having Nightmares I was gone miss AveYou *i need help*...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75 said:


> - it's citrusy. It was one of the first purchases I made after joining LHCF/ restarting my pj-ing ways. The scent can be strong.


 

Golden75  I don't know what it was G?  The Things that broke me out:

JC Nourish & Shine Floral/Citrus tore me up.
HTN's Moisturizing DC'er *love errthang else*
Trigger Featherweight - Unscented
some mess I got off ETSY from nbd cosmetics 

It's hard being a PJ out here on these Skreets.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> Hmp.
> 
> I was half-way tempted to contact Kyra's Ultimate Indulgence and ask her for a Sale, but I don't need any.
> 
> I kept having Nightmares I was gone miss AveYou *i need help*...


 i was wondering if kyra ws gonna have a sale but i havent even touched the conditioner i have anyway.

lol @ you having nightmares


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby Golden75

I kept thinking AveYou was gone have a FLASH Sale and/or a Groupon and I was gone miss it.....

Che, Texture Only has a $54.00 set of MHC Olive You on Sale for $40


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *i was wondering if kyra ws gonna have a sale but i havent even touched the conditioner i have anyway.*
> 
> lol @ you having nightmares


 
chebaby

Me Either Che.  Or the Creams/Butters or the Pomade.

Gurl....All I could think about was that durn AveYou having 40% off.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Golden75

I started my Viviscal Sunday 07/01.

@chebaby

I was so bored. I played in my Stash one day. 

I dusted (in the dark) one day. So, you know how that right there looks.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Is there a Code for b.a.s.k.?  Lemme go look.  I'll probably wait for BF.

My Jar Of Joes came yesterday.  They were fine.  I thought they might be all melted.  

Making it part of my Fall/Stash.  Already 'collecting' little things for Fall/Winter.

She sent me a Sample of an Amazon Shine Butter that has Tucuma and some other good stuff in it.

It looks nice.


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair -  I dropped the vivisical down to one dose a day, since that's all I can remember.

Still on the fence in whether or not I'd reorder.

That HH sounds nice.  I need to order from her in the future.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75 said:


> I dropped the vivisical down to one dose a day, since that's all I can remember.
> 
> Still on the fence in whether or not I'd reorder.


 
Golden75

Is there a code for b.a.s.k.?  Why you Ex-ing Viviscal?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I just went back.  I posted that.  Hmp.  Where I see that at?

It doesn't start until 07/06.  Don't know if Imma get anything?erplexed


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair - I don't know if there is a BASK code.  I was wondering myself. 

T, just not sure if I want to re-invest.  I really don't know if it's working, don't even know how to gauge it.  But then again, my eyelashes look lovely


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair said:
			
		

> I just went back.  I posted that.  Hmp.  Where I see that at?
> 
> It doesn't start until 07/06.  Don't know if Imma get anything?erplexed



IDareT'sHair - I'm just thinking bout 2 thick condensed custards which can be used on hair also or 1 custard & the whippedc body souffle.  Imma use the sample I have for the next few days then decide.  I need to get some reviews too.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75  Well I'm in it at least for the next 6-9 months. 

I have 3 Packs. SMH.  So, we'll see.

Girl, I was the crazy one that posted that b.a.s.k. Sale, but it doesn't start until Friday.  So, we'll see.

Now I can't remember where I saw that.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75

I still think it's a little pricey.  Don't You?

I guess I'd get the Sweet Manna Serum and something.  I want that YAM, but don't wanna spend $20 bucks for it.erplexed


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair said:
			
		

> Golden75
> 
> I still think it's a little pricey.  Don't You?
> 
> I guess I'd get the Sweet Manna Serum and something.  I want that YAM, but don't wanna spend $20 bucks for it.erplexed



IDareT'sHair - haylllll yeah it's pricey!  Thats why I was only getting those 2 items.  With the discount & shipping it's not bad.  And I just wanted some nice body stuff.

I did want the serum too, but I'm trying not to buy hair stuff.  I need to get this stash down! Stat!  

I'd go with MD but I want body butters not body bricks, based on reviews in this thread.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75 said:


> haylllll yeah it's pricey! Thats why I was only getting those 2 items. With the discount & shipping it's not bad. And I just wanted some nice body stuff.
> 
> I did want the serum too, but I'm trying not to buy hair stuff. I need to get this stash down! Stat!
> 
> *I'd go with MD but I want body butters not body bricks, based on reviews in this thread.*


 
Golden75 

That's the Hair Bricks *cough* I mean Butter. 

The Body stuff is soft & whippy.  She sent me a Body Creme and the Consistency was Per'Fect! 

But it is Sandalwood and it is Skrong.erplexed  May look at it again in the Fall.

The Mango Hair & Body Pudding is thebomb.com (I've only used it on my hair tho')

As far as b.a.s.k. I guess I'd get the Manna Serum and ?  I may skip it and look at it again Black Friday.


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair - thanks girl!  I checked MD site, but didn't dig deep to see what she had.  I'll check her out too.  Her discount is better 

Maybe I'll get 1 from each


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75 said:


> - thanks girl! I checked MD site, but didn't dig deep to see what she had. I'll check her out too. Her discount is better
> 
> Maybe I'll get 1 from each


 
You should check MD out on the Body Creme Tip.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

Hello Ladies. Glad everyone made it thru the storms. We got hit up here pretty bad.

I'm in Bmore with my friends shopping and enjoying the Harbor until tomorrow. Will spend the 4th in Philly at the Roots concert they got Queen Latifah and Common performing! I'm hoping Queen raps and does her old stuff.

I forgot all about the IPN sale I wanted to get some prepoo stuff. I spent all my moneees down here so I'm stuck until Labor Day for the next sales.

Rocking a twists out that swells from the humidity and looks real cute. I got a lot of compliments on it. Guess my hair don't look as crazy as I think. Will wash this hair Thursday cuz it will be sweated out after tomorrow.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Vonnieluvs08

I'm sure it looks real cute Ms. Vonnie.

I love the Harbor. Have a Great time.

Man, I really could go for some BMore Crab Cakes right Nah!


----------



## Golden75

I really need to stop thinking today is Friday.  My arse may not show up to work on Thursday, tanking its Sunday.

VH-1 is doing top 40 R&B of the 90's.  Good memories, great songs!


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair - no code needed for BASK


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75

I keep thinking it's Friday too G!  

I'm off until Monday.  I kept thinking if I didn't have Phone/Innanet/TV I was going to work.


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair - I wanted to take too.  Enjoy your time off.  Thank the good Lawd you got power back!


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Golden75
> 
> I started my Viviscal Sunday 07/01.
> 
> @chebaby
> 
> I was so bored. I played in my Stash one day.
> 
> *I dusted (in the dark) one day*. So, you know how that right there looks.


 yea you was bored

girl i havent touched none of my kyras. im saving it for summer

i do want that KBN conditioner and some MD but im still making carts.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> yea you was bored
> 
> *girl i havent touched none of my kyras. im saving it for summer*
> 
> i do want that KBN conditioner and some MD but im still making carts.


 
chebaby

Yeah...Me Too!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

destine2grow

It looks like Hairitage Hydrations is having a little Sale.  Stuff looks Marked-Down.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Yeah...Me Too!


 lmao i cant wait to break it out though. i think imma start using the conditioner after i finish this bottle of trader joes nourish spa and ouidad play curl. and then i need to finish this bottle of deva curl one condition.

ya know i dont like oyin honey hemp like i used to. i have a 16oz bottle that i aint even thinking about. and its already in the shower lol


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

Oooo!  I do!    

I was looking at my Forty of Honey Hemp the other day.  

Can't wait to bust it out!

I still want some of that Berry Pomade.

I have 2 bottles of Big-Daddy-Dew too.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75 chebaby

I think I'm done.erplexed  I got:

Afroveda
Silk Dreams
It's Perfectly Natural
Marie Dean


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Oooo! I do!
> 
> I was looking at my Forty of Honey Hemp the other day.
> 
> Can't wait to bust it out!
> 
> I still want some of that Berry Pomade.
> 
> I have 2 bottles of Big-Daddy-Dew too.


i dont know why im not into honey hemp anymore maybe if i use it ill fall in love all over again.
that berry pomade is amazing i was gonna get another jar but since i now have HV almond glaze im not in a rush.



IDareT'sHair said:


> @Golden75 @chebaby
> 
> I think I'm done.erplexed I got:
> 
> Afroveda
> Silk Dreams
> It's Perfectly Natural
> Marie Dean


im glad you are finally going to try SD i was smelling her vanilla silk the other day. im gonna pull it out this weekend
i still havent tried one of the shea whats. i think its the deux i havent tried so i might break that out this summer too.

now all you need to try is BASK


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *i dont know why im not into honey hemp anymore maybe if i use it ill fall in love all over again.*
> *that berry pomade is amazing i was gonna get another jar but since i now have HV almond glaze im not in a rush.*
> 
> 
> im glad you are finally going to try SD i was smelling her vanilla silk the other day. im gonna pull it out this weekend
> i still havent tried one of the shea whats. i think its the deux i havent tried so i might break that out this summer too.
> 
> *now all you need to try is BASK*


 
@chebaby

I don't know either. But..trust...You will fall right back in love with it.

I have some Almond Glaze too

Yeah, I got the Wheat Germ & the Vanilla Silk. 

I had a nice sample of the Shea What that @Ltown sent me.

It's nice. I also liked the Mocha Silk too (but didn't buy any).

Now "Pretend" I was gone get some b.a.s.k. *cough*

Um...So What would you get? Like if you were 'pretending'


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> I don't know either. But..trust...You will fall right back in love with it.
> 
> I have some Almond Glaze too
> 
> Yeah, I got the Wheat Germ & the Vanilla Silk.
> 
> I had a nice sample of the Shea What that @Ltown sent me.
> 
> It's nice. I also liked the Mocha Silk too (but didn't buy any).
> 
> Now "Pretend" I was gone get some b.a.s.k. *cough*
> 
> Um...So What would you get? Like if you were 'pretending'


lmao if i were pretending, i would get that cacao conditioner and maybe a yam nectar. i already have a silk detangler which i love but it lasts a long time. you should try it though its works and smells good


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *lmao if i were pretending, i would get that cacao conditioner and maybe a yam nectar. *i already have a silk detangler which i love but it lasts a long time. you should try it though its works and smells good


 
@chebaby

Those are the 2 most expensive thangs. I ain't getting those.

If I was 'pretending' I would just get the YAM because I still have some Enso Cacao DC'er.

I guess I'd get: Sweet Manna and the Silk Detangler (neither of which I need).

Imma pass on b.a.s.k. and wait for BF.

I looked at that durn $25.00 StankyLegBB yesterday and KIM


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Those are the 2 most expensive thangs. I ain't getting those.
> 
> If I was 'pretending' I would just get the YAM because I still have some Enso Cacao DC'er.
> 
> I guess I'd get: Sweet Manna and the Silk Detangler (neither of which I need).
> 
> Imma pass on b.a.s.k. and wait for BF.
> 
> I looked at that durn $25.00 StankyLegBB yesterday and KIM


 dont even mention that darn stanky leg imma throw it away tonight since its on my mind. i was playing in my stash and seen that it had leaked all over my other stuff ole funky mess.


----------



## divachyk

Welcome back IDareT'sHair, glad everything is ok.

Used up BM Juicy a few days ago -- love that spray. It's definitely a repurchase. It's very refreshing and moisturizing. 

I'm now using Oyin J&B. My hair feels nice and soft although it takes more sprays of J&B than Juicy to get my hair moisturized.

To compare the two -

Spritz vs Mist: I think Juicy is more of a spritz where the product comes out as a spray whereas J&B is more of a fine mist. 

Moisturizing: Both are moisturizing but IMO, Juicy outperforms. This might have to do with the pump delivering more product to my hair with each spray.  

Packaging: J&B feels awkward in my hand. The bottle is short and larger vs. Juicy is long and skinny. My hands grips the long/skinny bottle better. 

I will repurchase Juicy but the verdict is still out on J&B.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair - back in business I see? Glad you didn't have to wait til Friday!!

I just came in the house. We've been sitting on the porch but the bugs and humidity got too bad. Is that MD sale on already? I'm getting mixed up with all these sales and different start dates. 

Let me go see what Hairitage is sayin...


----------



## Brownie518

I see Hairitage over there with that Amazon butter...


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair - that's a nice list.  I used the SD vanilla cream moisture dream to steam (let it seep in before getting under the steamer). After steaming, I added the wheat germ butter, in top, let it sit (doing the ouidad treatment method w/o the ouidad ).  My hair was sooooo soft & silky!  And detangling was a breeze, rather tangling was  hardly there.

In the future, these 2 will def be a repurchase.  Great combo!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

Thanks for Keeping me Company Ms. B while I was out of commission.

Yeah, I already checked out on those 2 Baobab Oils.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

Thanks for Keeping me Company Ms. B while I was out of commission.

Yeah, I already checked out on those 2 Baobab Oils.

Did you see that New IPN Cleansing Conditioner.  $26.00 Pffft.


----------



## bronzebomb

Miss Jessie's is offering 3 Free Samples w/free shipping.  Check them out!  Y'all know I love Miss Jessie's.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> Brownie518
> 
> Thanks for Keeping me Company Ms. B while I was out of commission.
> 
> Yeah, I already checked out on those 2 Baobab Oils.



IDareT'sHair

Anytime, T!! 
I'm trying to decide if I'm going to get anything, actually. I might pass on Marie Dean and b.a.s.k. I know ! I have a 16oz and 2 12oz of Marie Deans and I have a full Sweet Manna and Y.A.M. so I think I'm good. If I do bite, it will be for Silk Dreams.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> *Did you see that New IPN Cleansing Conditioner. $26.00 Pffft.*


 
Brownie518  Hmp.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> Brownie518  Hmp.


IDareT'sHair

 I did see it...yes.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

She been on a 'roll' with all these new Products.erplexed


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> Brownie518
> 
> She been on a 'roll' with all these new Products.erplexed


IDareT'sHair

Umm hmmm, and I been on a roll ordering those joints, too!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *Umm hmmm, and I been on a roll ordering those joints, too!!*


 
Brownie518  Me too Gurl. Orderin' up all that mess.

And am I the only Dummy waiting on something from Mala again?....


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

I looked at the ingredients on that Bramhi.  I can see by reading the Ingredients why it is Slippy.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> Brownie518  Me too Gurl. Orderin' up all that mess.
> 
> *And am I the only Dummy waiting on something from Mala again?*....


IDareT'sHair

 Yup, I think so!!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *Yup, I think so!!!*


 
Brownie518

Lawd...so do I.  *what in the debil was i thinkin'?*

Girl, Ain't nobody gone keep foolin' with Mala but me.

I guess Imma sucka' for 40%


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

Girl, where is Ms. Claudie?


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> Brownie518
> 
> Lawd...so do I.  *what in the debil was i thinkin'?*
> 
> Girl, Ain't nobody gone keep foolin' with Mala but me.
> 
> I guess Imma sucka' for 40%


IDareT'sHair

Nah, I know I'll reup on that Methika oil and SO still likes that stuff for men she has. Next 40%, I'll probably bite. 



IDareT'sHair said:


> Brownie518
> 
> Girl, where is Ms. Claudie?



She'll be back on the 8th, she said.  She betta cuz I need more Reconstructor and Protein Renew.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518

I wish she would offer that Leave-In Spritz againerplexed

I have 1 b/u of the Reconstructor. That's some good stuff right there. I love it.

Oh, I haven't been on her site lately.  Glad she took some time off.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair

Oh, didn't you see it? She has on her Information area that she is listening to her customers and bringing back some things and she listed that Leave In, I believe.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

No, I didn't Lemme go look.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

Shi needs to work on her Shipping Rates.  She needs to try to move towards Flat Rate.

Claudie needs to come out with a Pre-Poo Rx and HV.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> Brownie518
> 
> Shi needs to work on her Shipping Rates.  She needs to try to move towards Flat Rate.
> 
> Claudie needs to come out with a Pre-Poo Rx and HV.


IDareT'sHair

I agree!  Flat rate is the way to go. 

Claudie's line has come a long way. I looove her stuff.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

Yeah, Shi needs to convert over, even if she has to raise her prices a tiny bit.  Shipping is outrageous.

IPN has those Pre-Poo Rx's on lock.

I went back to look at that Nourish Mist, but it's no longer listed.  I wonder if the Horsetail & Hibiscus replaced it?


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair

Shi definitely needs flat rate. For real!!! I need more Teas and PrePoo, too, shoot. Is she having another sale? I missed that one the other day. Her stuff is reasonably priced, IMO, but the shipping sucks. 

Yeah, IPN gets down with those PrePoos.


----------



## Ltown

Hi ladies back in US! I was delayed all day getting back here just got home. Jamaica is ok had fun not much to do at the resort but swim, drink, and eat.  I missed the storm but i have spoiled food to clean up so i'm catching up. Hope everyone is well and Happy Independent Day.  I didn't have email but hydratherma is having a sale started at noon until tomorrow 20%.


----------



## Shay72

I was sitting in the dark since Friday too IDareT'sHair.I just got power, phone, and cable back yesterday. No Internet.

I did order from The Pomade Shop. Gotta love that etsy app. Need to go look at IPN.


----------



## Golden75

Etsy app? Have to check that out


----------



## Brownie518

Hey, Shay72. Glad you got everything back on!! What did you get from Pomade Shop?

Etsy app????


----------



## Brownie518

I have recently used up:

Claudie's Renew Protein
HQS Coconut Mango conditioner
Shi Naturals Protein leave in


----------



## Shay72

Golden75 Brownie518
Etsy app made it easy to order from my phone. I hate ordering from my phone from a regular website. I got 2 coffee pomades and 1 rosemary pomade.

Brownie--My Nook Color has gone to heaven but since I got the extended warranty I have a new one coming to me for free. I just need to send back the old one once I get it within 14 days and I 'm good.

Figured out it was my wireless router not the internet. That thing is hot as hayle. I will pick up a new one tomorrow.


----------



## SimJam

Shay72 Ive always had issues with routers Ive gone through at least 3. Gave up after the last one. 

They work for a year or so, then just stop recognizing my laptop (has happened with 2 different lappys and increasingly expensive routers lol)

Now I just jump on my neighbours signal when I want to move around lol, Still cant believe ppl be having open signals in this day and age !!!!


----------



## Shay72

SimJam
These folks in the DMV don't play. Their stuff is locked. That reminds me Arlington County has a wireless thing I can latch onto. Let me check into that.


----------



## Ltown

Hey ladies!  Miss you all   I'm resting today and the rest of the week.  IDareT'sHair, you lost power too sorry to hear about that i think half of dmv lost power. People were calling me Sat and i wasn't trying to answer any international $20min calls, i listen to voicemail to find out.  Txt alot of people they were fine especially dd.  my spare frig was out because of surge protector so i lost some food nothing big, my hair stuff was in there but it should be fine sinces that just extra care. 
IDareT'sHair, Brownie518, i thought you two were on no buy until after the 4th  my hair definately need tlc but i need a professional dye job so i got to wait until tomorrow to try and get appointment.


----------



## SimJam

Shay72 said:


> @SimJam
> These folks in the DMV don't play. Their stuff is locked. That reminds me Arlington County has a wireless thing I can latch onto. Let me check into that.



yep ... locked as it should be .... most ppl do online banking and it boggles my mind that they would have open wireless connections..... just irresponsible.


----------



## chebaby

chello ladies
have to work today and dont feel like co washing so i will oil up with trigga and put my zing on and call it a day.

im surprised i have no build up on my hair. i thought if you co wash so long without shampoo you will surely have build up. but i dont. im loving this no shampoo thing cause yall know sometimes id shampoo like 3 times a week that night be one reason i started getting all them tangles.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

Hey Lady!  Nah, I never get build-up.  I think it I was co-washing with things that contained heavy 'cones' on top of all the Stylers I use throughout the week, I probably would.

But a good long rinse and some natural-based conditioners does the trick every time as far as removing product.  

When I feel I need something 'Extra' that's when I reach for the Cleansing Conditioners.

I've been really great w/o Shampoo.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Happy 4th Ladies!  I need to check my emails to see if there are any last minute Sales!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ltown Girl, You know me & Brownie518 wasn't gone pass up no Sales.  She's done pretty good tho'.

Shay72  I was thinking about you Shay, when I heard your area on the News.  Did your parents lose power too?


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Hey Lady!  Nah, I never get build-up.  I think it I was co-washing with things that contained heavy 'cones' on top of all the Stylers I use throughout the week, I probably would.
> 
> But a good long rinse and some natural-based conditioners does the trick every time as far as removing product.
> 
> When I feel I need something 'Extra' that's when I reach for the Cleansing Conditioners.
> 
> I've been really great w/o Shampoo.


im glad i jumped on this no shampoo bandwagon my hair stays soft and moisturized and tangle free now.

and i think you are right. since our conditioners dont have cones and stuff we dont need to shampoo it off.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@chebaby

Yeah right. 

I just rinse for a good while and then apply the conditioner. I may (or may not) let it sit while I'm getting my DC'er ready or my Tea Rinse etc...And then rinse it out.

It usually gets the job done. And we use _*cough*_ _'the good stuff'_ So, I've never scratched and had conditioner/product "gunk" in my nails afterwards (and I use alot of product daily) and I attribute that to using High Quality Natural Products.

I'm sorry. I'm just not a VO5/Suave type of cowashing girl. (And there is nothing wrong with folks that do) but those are the ones that tend to complain about 'build up'. 

Just saying.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

***OYIN****

Free Shipping Over $40.00  July 4 & 5


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75

Hey G!  What's Up?


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair said:
			
		

> Golden75
> 
> Hey G!  What's Up?



IDareT'sHair - Sup? Bout to get me eat on. Hotdogs, burgers, salads.  

You pulling at my heart with Oyin, but imma pass.  I'm trying to stick to my guns.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75  Yum..That sounds good.

Yeah, that Oyin is a pretty good deal.  And I do want that Berry Pomade.  I need to go look right quick.


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair said:
			
		

> Golden75  Yum..That sounds good.
> 
> Yeah, that Oyin is a pretty good deal.  And I do want that Berry Pomade.  I need to go look right quick.



IDareT'sHair - I'm running low on juices too.  I'm staying away!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75

I'm about to pick up a Liter of Honey Hemp and a Jar of Berry Pomade, soon as I can figure out to check out.

Too many durn steps.................


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Yeah right.
> 
> I just rinse for a good while and then apply the conditioner. I may (or may not) let it sit while I'm getting my DC'er ready or my Tea Rinse etc...And then rinse it out.
> 
> It usually gets the job done. And we use _*cough*_ _'the good stuff'_ So, I've never scratched and had conditioner/product "gunk" in my nails afterwards (and I use alot of product daily) and I attribute that to using High Quality Natural Products.
> 
> I'm sorry. I'm just not a VO5/Suave type of cowashing girl. (And there is nothing wrong with folks that do) but those are the ones that tend to complain about 'build up'.
> 
> Just saying.


 i agree with everything you said.
we do use good stuff. VO5 gets the job done as far as quick moisture or detangling but it will build up where as i noticed, like you said, the good stuff doesnt do that.
i do the same thing when i co wash, rinse rinse rinse and then condition. i realized i was not being heavy handed enough with my conditioners for good detangling so now i let the conditioner sit for 5-10 minutes and then i start detangling. and i go through an 8oz bottle after 2 or 3 uses now cause im slathering it on


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@chebaby

Gurl.....I lurve to Slather!

You saw my Oyin Post right? I got a Liter of Honey Hemp and a Jar of Sugar Berries!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> i agree with everything you said.
> *we do use good stuff. VO5 gets the job done as far as quick moisture or detangling but it will build up where as i noticed, like you said, the good stuff doesnt do that.*
> i do the same thing when i co wash, rinse rinse rinse and then condition. i realized i was not being heavy handed enough with my conditioners for good detangling so now i let the conditioner sit for 5-10 minutes and then i start detangling. and i go through an 8oz bottle after 2 or 3 uses now cause im slathering it on


 
chebaby

I use those (VO5, Suave, White Rain) to Rinse out Henna/Indigo.

I always finish up with something else tho'.

I still have maybe 10 bottles of those left.  I had about 40.....

I may try Tresemme Naturals after I finish these up for Henna Rinsing.


----------



## SimJam

Im getting (well I have a cart done)
1 8oz burnt sugar
1 4oz sugar berry (I prefer bakery over floral .... but I still wanna try it)
1 juices sample pack

now just to hit pay nah .... I remember Oyins BF "sale" really wasnt much, so Im thinking I'll just go for free shipping.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Gurl.....I lurve to Slather!
> 
> You saw my Oyin Post right? I got a Liter of Honey Hemp and a Jar of Sugar Berries!


 yea i saw your post. i didnt go look at the site yet. i still havent purchased anything


IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> I use those (VO5, Suave, White Rain) to Rinse out Henna/Indigo.
> 
> I always finish up with something else tho'.
> 
> I still have maybe 10 bottles of those left. I had about 40.....
> 
> I may try Tresemme Naturals after I finish these up for Henna Rinsing.


 i have a bottle of tresseme just sitting there. the smell bothers me its a good leave in though but i never reach for it.


----------



## SimJam

I agree with good stuff not causing build up.... I proved that with terressentials mudwash. Had been using all natural since my BC (yes washing with dr bronners ... but its non stripping) so the only thing my natural hair knows is da good stuff.

in the detoxing with terressentials I only needed 2 days, not the 7 they recommend.

VO5 is still my go to for washing out henna and ayurveda pastes, its exactly the right consistency and actually gives a bit of "faom" which helps to rinse out the particles.

tresseme natural is just OK for washing out henna ... for me its too thick and slippery to do the job. I mainly use it to wash my scalp after doing a ayueveda paste

and as Miss T said, always follow up with a natural cowasher


----------



## IDareT'sHair

SimJam said:


> Im getting (well I have a cart done)
> 1 8oz burnt sugar
> *1 4oz sugar berry (I prefer bakery over floral* .... but I still wanna try it)
> 1 juices sample pack
> 
> now just to hit pay nah .... I remember Oyins BF "sale" really wasnt much, so Im thinking I'll just go for free shipping.


 
SimJam

I Totally Agree Sim, that's just why I went for it too.  I think BF was only like 10% or something Crazy.....

I didn't know the Berry was "Floral" I was hoping "Berry"


----------



## IDareT'sHair

SimJam said:


> I agree with good stuff not causing build up.... I proved that with terressentials mudwash. Had been using all natural since my BC (yes washing with dr bronners ... but its non stripping) so the only thing my natural hair knows is da good stuff.
> 
> in the detoxing with terressentials I only needed 2 days, not the 7 they recommend.
> 
> *VO5 is still my go to for washing out henna and ayurveda pastes, its exactly the right consistency and actually gives a bit of "faom" which helps to rinse out the particles.*
> 
> *tresseme natural is just OK for washing out henna ... for me its too thick and slippery to do the job. I mainly use it to wash my scalp after doing a ayueveda paste*
> 
> and as Miss T said, always follow up with a natural cowasher


 
SimJam

Thanks Sim.  I'll stick with VO5, Suave for this.  Thanks for saving me from buying the Tresemme for this.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *i have a bottle of tresseme just sitting there. the smell bothers me its a good leave in though but i never reach for it.*


 
chebaby

And thank you Ms. Che.

Okay, I'll stick with VO5.  I can always pick it up for like $0.69 a bottle at the Grocery Store.


----------



## SimJam

IDareT'sHair said:


> @SimJam
> 
> I Totally Agree Sim, that's just why I went for it too.  I think BF was only like 10% or something Crazy.....
> 
> I didn't know the Berry was "Floral" I was hoping "Berry"



ehh I meant anything sweet smelling ... floral, fruity whatever ... I dont usually like .... for all i care they all smell da same and probably will trigger my sinus 

but I still want to try it lol

edit: Ive never tried the sugar berry either ... the name just turned me off when they launched it erplexed

also yes the tresseme smell is strong ... i dont know how ppl walk around with that scent in their head the whole day


----------



## IDareT'sHair

SimJam chebaby

Lawd....I Lurve Ya'll.:blowkiss:

Thanks for that Ugly Tresemme Review.


----------



## Golden75

Lawd I'm tempted on getting a liter of something.  Lawd, imma  at Oyin.  

I was going to wait til BF, but the discount was dismal.  I am so tempted.

ETA: not gonna do it.  The kid is gonna stay strong on this


----------



## SimJam

No prob IDareT'sHair lol

gosh we gotta PJ on real good stuff man .... no need for sub par products taking up your prime stash space.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Golden75

I was gone get this anyway, BF and I agree with @SimJam 

I'd rather have the Free Shipping, because their Shipping is High (if I remember correctly) and their Discount is Low erplexed


----------



## chebaby

i was in here typing and the darn system threw me out lol.

i was say T, we will give you some reviews that tresseme got a strooooonnnnggg smell stay away girl lmao.
i dont see how people keep it in there hair, like simjam said that smell probably hit err time they turn their head. i dont understand


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> i was in here typing and the darn system threw me out lol.
> 
> i was say T, we will give you some reviews *that tresseme got a strooooonnnnggg smell stay away girl lmao.*
> *i dont see how people keep it in there hair, like simjam said that smell probably hit err time they turn their head. i dont understand*


 
@chebaby

I was gone 'change it up' on the Henna Rinse-Out. I'm glad I told ya'll First!

I was reading all those durn Tresemme "Posts" in other threads and thought I was "missing out" on something.

Cause Ya'll know I'll Hop on a Bandwagon as soon as they turn the key in the Ignition.

*durn system threw me out too*


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> And thank you Ms. Che.
> 
> Okay, I'll stick with VO5. I can always pick it up for like $0.69 a bottle at the Grocery Store.


 


IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> I was gone 'change it up' on the Henna Rinse-Out. I'm glad I told ya'll First!
> 
> I was reading all those durn Tresemme "Posts" in other threads and thought I was "missing out" on something.
> 
> Cause Ya'll know I'll Hop on a Bandwagon as soon as they turn the key in the Ignition.
> 
> *durn system threw me out too*


 yea cause tresseme is popular err body love them some tresseme. but i dont get the hype. it was moisturizing as a leave in but that was it. as a co wash its basic to me. suave coconut is way better, if you can find it.

and i know you will hop on a bandwagon lmao.
but dont jump on this one dont waste that $3


----------



## Shay72

I just realized 2 things:
I am 2 years natural as of yesterday 
My 6 month no buy is over. I did pretty good until this last month. Not sure what I will do now.

IDareT'sHair
My parents did lose power too. They got it back on Saturday night.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> yea cause tresseme is popular err body love them some tresseme. but i dont get the hype. it was moisturizing as a leave in but that was it. as a co wash its basic to me. *suave coconut is way better, if you can find it*.
> 
> and i know you will hop on a bandwagon lmao.
> but dont jump on this one dont waste that $3


 
chebaby

Girl, I'm glad I didn't get that durn mess.erplexed

I have about 4 bottles of this.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72 said:


> *My parents did lose power too. They got it back on Saturday night.*


 
Shay72

Saturday is good.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Girl, I'm glad I didn't get that durn mess.erplexed
> 
> I have about 4 bottles of this.


 i can never find it around here. only the shampoo but i dont need it anyway cause im no longer hennaing and i co wash with other stuff. but i remember loving it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *i can never find it around here.* only the shampoo but i dont need it anyway cause im no longer hennaing and i co wash with other stuff. but *i remember loving it*.


 
chebaby

Yep.  That's one of my "Favs" for Henna Rinsing.  I actually like it better than Moisture Milks.

I agree.  I don't see it much either.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Yep. That's one of my "Favs" for Henna Rinsing. I actually like it better than Moisture Milks.
> 
> I agree. I don't see it much either.


 oh yea its way better than moisture milks. although i do like vo5 too. specially the strawberries and cream one.
but suave coconut used to be my baby daddy.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> oh yea its way better than moisture milks. although i do like vo5 too. specially the strawberries and cream one.
> but *suave coconut used to be my baby daddy*.


 
chebaby

Yeah, it's good.  Hmp.  Bet not let Daddy-Dew hear that.

I have several of the Moisture Milks.  They serve their little Raggedy purpose.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Yeah, it's good. Hmp. Bet not let Daddy-Dew hear that.
> 
> I have several of the Moisture Milks. They serve their little Raggedy purpose.


 girl daddy dew just sitting there, aint getting no love

those cheap conditioners are good for detangling i remember when i first came to this site i was buying $1 conditioners like it was oing out of style. then i would add oil and honey and deep condition with iterplexed


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Hey ladies I missed y'all.

Ltown I'm glad you had fun.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

Happy 4th Ladies!

I'm partying it up on the Parkway waiting for the Roots n dem to start soon.

Rocking the twist out but with only KBB over the twists before I took them out. Hair has been doing great with all the sun.

I like tresemme for detangling only. V05 Def better for henna rinse out. Sometimes I find the suave coconut at Target so chebaby and IDareT'sHair I would check there.

Ltown glad u are back and had a good time. Nothing better than a vacation from a vacation.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Vonnieluvs08

I still have about 10 bottles of VO5 left.


----------



## chebaby

Vonnieluvs08 said:


> Happy 4th Ladies!
> 
> I'm partying it up on the Parkway waiting for the Roots n dem to start soon.
> 
> Rocking the twist out but with only KBB over the twists before I took them out. Hair has been doing great with all the sun.
> 
> I like tresemme for detangling only. V05 Def better for henna rinse out. Sometimes I find the suave coconut at Target so @chebaby and @IDareT'sHair I would check there.
> 
> @Ltown glad u are back and had a good time. Nothing better than a vacation from a vacation.


 i went to target and its never there
i dont need it though.


----------



## Brownie518

Hey, ladies! What ya'll doin?


----------



## Brownie518

Shay72 said:


> Golden75 Brownie518
> Etsy app made it easy to order from my phone. I hate ordering from my phone from a regular website. I got 2 coffee pomades and 1 rosemary pomade.
> 
> Brownie--My Nook Color has gone to heaven but since I got the extended warranty I have a new one coming to me for free. I just need to send back the old one once I get it within 14 days and I 'm good.
> 
> Figured out it was my wireless router not the internet. That thing is hot as hayle. I will pick up a new one tomorrow.



Shay72 - Let me go check out that app 

 I would die if something happened to my Nook! I'm glad I got the extended warranty, also.


----------



## chebaby

hey brownie
im bored trying to find something on YT to watch.


----------



## Brownie518

chebaby said:


> hey brownie
> im bored trying to find something on YT to watch.



 I'm on YT, too, and I never browse on there. I'm bored and grumpy in this heat. I think a thunderstorm is brewing up outside, too.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 chebaby

So was I! 

Watching Hairitage Hydration Reviews.  I didn't know she had any out there.

Them folks be lurking in here & making reviews......


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair

I knew I had posted the Nourish Mist ingredients before:

Nourish Mist
Safflower Oil, Apricot Kernel Oil, Sweet Almond Oil, Jojoba Oil, Aloe Oil, Avocado Oil, Wheat Germ Oil, Vitamin E, Calendula Oil infused with Olive Oil, Rosemary, Neem Oil


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> I knew I had posted the Nourish Mist ingredients before:
> 
> *Nourish Mist*
> *Safflower Oil, Apricot Kernel Oil, Sweet Almond Oil, Jojoba Oil, Aloe Oil, Avocado Oil, Wheat Germ Oil, Vitamin E, Calendula Oil infused with Olive Oil, Rosemary, Neem Oil*


 

Brownie518

WOW!  Nice!  I didn't know it was all "Oils" Lemme take that outta the Fridge.

I wonder why it's no longer available?

Gurl...You had me up last night until 1 a.m.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> Brownie518
> 
> WOW!  Nice!  I didn't know it was all "Oils" Lemme take that outta the Fridge.
> 
> I wonder why it's no longer available?
> 
> *Gurl...You had me up last night until 1 a.m*.


IDareT'sHair

 I kept saying to myself Dang, T is up late tonight!!! 

That Nourish Mist is really good. I hope she brings it back.


----------



## SimJam

watching criminal minds and jumping at every sound I hear in the apartment 

oooh I can go check some hairatage reviews too


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518  I'm 'digging' the Basil Lemongrass (although I am not a 'fan' of Lemongrass Scent).

The product works nicely on my hair.  And it doesn't weigh it down.  

That's also what I loved about the Transitioning Creme (although I got carried away with it).

I still haven't checked out the 'consistency' of the Bramhi yet.

I can't wait to try the Carrot & Avocado *when it gets here*


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair

I'm trying to decide now whether to use the Transitioning Creme or my HV Red Tea. The Brahmi is thinner than the Transitioning.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

That's pretty thin then, because Marsh Aloe THC is thin.

I should change that to something else.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

Imma e-mail her & change that Bramhi to another Carrot and Avocado.

*hope we don't fall out*....


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> Brownie518
> 
> That's pretty thin then, because Marsh Aloe THC is thin.
> 
> I should change that to something else.



You think it's thin, the Transitioning? Well, it's not thin like Go Deep , that's for sure.


----------



## chebaby

Brownie518 said:


> I'm on YT, too, and I never browse on there. I'm bored and grumpy in this heat. I think a thunderstorm is brewing up outside, too.


 


IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518 @chebaby
> 
> So was I!
> 
> Watching Hairitage Hydration Reviews. I didn't know she had any out there.
> 
> Them folks be lurking in here & making reviews......


 lmao its nothing else to do.
the heat makes me grumpy too but luckily the AC is kickin lol.
i hear thunder outside but i cant be too sure if its thunder of fire works. 

cant wait to get home to my trigga


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

Gurl...Probably _"Dunder"_ as my little Nephew use to say.

We have a Severe "Dunderstorm" watch here and all I can think about is my Electricity.

It was 100 Degrees here today.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> You think it's thin, the Transitioning? *Well, it's not thin like Go Deep , that's for sure.*


 
Brownie518

That mess must be like Wata' then.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

Did you end up buying anything this 4th of July?


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Did you end up buying anything this 4th of July?


 no i forgot all about the sales can you believe that
but let me go look now.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *no i forgot all about the sales can you believe that*
> but let me go look now.


 

@chebaby

Hmp. I shoulda' forgot all about 'em

You have until this weekend. b.a.s.k. isn't until Friday and alot of them are still going on tomorrow.oke:


----------



## Brownie518

I think I might get some bask body stuff. A scrub and another butter. And YAM...

I didn't get any Marie Dean or Silk Dreams or Hydratherma Naturals.


----------



## Golden75

Brownie518 said:
			
		

> I think I might get some bask body stuff. A scrub and another butter. And YAM...
> 
> I didn't get any Marie Dean or Silk Dreams or Hydratherma Naturals.



Brownie518 - I'm debating on body stuff from BASK too.  I have a sample of the condensed cream, so far I like it.  Have you tried the whipped souffle?  I was thinking of getting that since its 12oz


----------



## Brownie518

Golden75

I use both the condensed and the whipped but I think I prefer the Condensed just because it's so nice and thick.  I have the Lemon Beignet and I think I'll get Pineapple Ginger this time. And I want that Apricot scrub, too


----------



## Golden75

Brownie518 said:
			
		

> Golden75
> 
> I use both the condensed and the whipped but I think I prefer the Condensed just because it's so nice and thick.  I have the Lemon Beignet and I think I'll get Pineapple Ginger this time. And I want that Apricot scrub, too



Brownie518 - I was thinking of getting the whipped in pineapple ginger & condensed in lemon.  My sample is marshmallow mint, which surprisingly smells nice.  

I was going to get banana chocolate scrub, but I have a scrub I haven't used.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Lemme See...I got:

Marie Dean
Afroveda
Silk Dreams
It's Perfectly Natural
Oyin Handmade

And was just getting ready to get that Amazon Butter from Hairitage.

I need my behind kicked.:buttkick:


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair said:
			
		

> Lemme See...I got:
> 
> Marie Dean
> Afroveda
> Silk Dreams
> It's Perfectly Natural
> Oyin Handmade
> 
> I need my behind kicked.:buttkick:



IDareT'sHair - you have a nice haul there .  But yeah :buttkick:


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> Lemme See...I got:
> 
> Marie Dean
> Afroveda
> Silk Dreams
> It's Perfectly Natural
> Oyin Handmade
> 
> And was just getting ready to get that Amazon Butter from Hairitage.
> 
> *I need my behind kicked.*:buttkick:


@I
DareT'sHair

@ bolded - Yeah, you sure do!!! You got down, didn't you??? Actin' like che did last month!! 

How is that Amazon butter? 

Golden75 - the first time, I got the sampler that had the condensed and whipped in so I could try them both out.


----------



## Golden75

You know what imma just say goodnight! This app been getting on my dayum nerves all day!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518  It looks nice. And smells great.  Great consistency too. 

But I'm trying to 'save' it.  Since I only have 2 ounces.erplexed

Guess what?  I didn't get another bottle of Bramhi.  

She wrote me back and said I hadn't ordered any.

Lawd....My & my PJ'ing.....


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> @I
> DareT'sHair
> 
> @ bolded - Yeah, you sure do!!! You got down, didn't you??? *Actin' like che did last month!!*


 

chebaby

Yeah. Brownie518 

I forgot about how Che Lost Her Mind last month......


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> chebaby
> 
> Yeah. Brownie518
> 
> I forgot about how Che Lost Her Mind last month......


IDareT'sHair

Yeah, that was something...and we've all been there!! Well, I surely have . I'm hoping I can hold out until these sales are over so I don't go there again. 

Well, the Wheat Germ conditioner is out of stock so I won't get any SD right now.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby Yeah...Che don't need to buy nothin'.

Brownie518  Did you see Camille Rose's Growth Pomade?  Lita said it's nice (but thick).

Imma put it on my AveYou List.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *Well, the Wheat Germ conditioner is out of stock so I won't get any SD right now.*


 
Brownie518

Yeah, I went back in there and _*cough*_ was gone do another Cart and noticed that.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> chebaby Yeah...Che don't need to buy nothin'.
> 
> Brownie518  Did you see Camille Rose's Growth Pomade?  Lita said it's nice (but thick).
> 
> Imma put it on my AveYou List.


IDareT'sHair

No, I didn't! Let me go check out the ingredients. Maybe I'll try it when I reup on that Jansyn's Moisture Max 



IDareT'sHair said:


> Brownie518
> 
> Yeah, I went back in there and _*cough*_ was gone do another Cart and noticed that.



 Another one? 
I should just get 2 Mocha Silks and 2 Vanilla Silks and be done.


----------



## Brownie518

Someone in the thread was saying the Silk Dreams code didn't work anymore. Did you try it when you made that 2nd cart?

ETA: yeah, it still works...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

I was just lookin' at SD's (bored).  

Jansyn Moisture Max is thebomb.com

It needs to be bigger than 8 ounces tho'


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> Someone in the thread was saying the Silk Dreams code didn't work anymore. *Did you try it when you made that 2nd cart?*
> 
> ETA: yeah, it still works...


 
No.  I Didn't.erplexed  That woulda' been too much temptation to hit PayNah.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair

I love that Jansyn. I had that joint for the longest time before using it, too. I didn't think I would like it after I got it. Thats one of my three light conditioners, along with Destination Hydration and Wheat Germ butter conditioner. 

That HV Red Tea made my hair feel GOOD!!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Lawd...It's Lightning Like Crazy.

I shole hope my Power doesn't go out again.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> Lawd...It's Lightning Like Crazy.
> 
> I shole hope my Power doesn't go out again.



It's lightning here, too.  It's only started sprinkling so far but I do think it's going to storm. I have a feeling it's going to a real funky one, too. I just hope it gets rid of this humidity and leaves the power alone. 

I found 2 Claudie's Normalizing conditioners, an 8oz and a 16oz.  And it turns out I thought I was using her Protein Renew last night but it was actually the Deep MOisturizing condtioner.  I didn't look at the label but at least I finished it up .


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair

Do you use IPN Tea spritz under your DC or just daily spritzing?


----------



## Shay72

Well damn...I missed the IPN sale because it ended on the 2nd .


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

Power went out last night right in the middle of our convo'....

I haven't used the IPN Tea Spritz yet.  When I do, I'll use it as a Daily Refresher.  I've been using the Horsetail & Hibiscus Spritz.

Shay72

Hmp.  How an Independence Day Sale end before the 4th?  Are you sure?  I didn't look at the dates, but the Code = INDEPENDENCEerplexed


----------



## IDareT'sHair

***$4.00 OFF $25.00+***
Hair Trigger Growth Elixir until 07/09 Code = *JULY4*


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair - IPN sale was only for a day or 2, so it was a pre-4th sale


----------



## Brownie518

Hey, ladies! Sitting here watching Serena Williams at Wimbledon. She kills me with her hair. erplexed

I was just going through some things and found quite a few oils. I'm going to make up some nice blends for prepoos, sealing, HOTs, rinses, and to add to DCs. 

Oh, and I did end up getting SD . 2 Mochas, Vanilla Silk, and Nourish Oil.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75  She's "shade"


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Just came in from Running Errands.....had to 'swing' by Tar'Get for a Gift Card. Hmp.

Why did I have a Cart Full of Nubian Heritage? I put all that mess right back.

*will get some later tho'*


----------



## Golden75

Brownie518 said:


> Hey, ladies! Sitting here watching Serena Williams at Wimbledon. She kills me with her hair. erplexed
> 
> I was just going through some things and found quite a few oils. I'm going to make up some nice blends for prepoos, sealing, HOTs, rinses, and to add to DCs.
> 
> Oh, and I did end up getting SD . 2 Mochas, Vanilla Silk, and Nourish Oil.


 

Brownie518 - I need to do the same.  Got a ton of oils to use, and since it's warmer the ones that are solid, should be softer for easier whipping.  May be this weeekend I'll work on something.


----------



## Golden75

Just an FYI - For Paypal users - 

I know we all edumacated in here but sometimes in haste we may click to fast:

Got an email from "paypal" yesterday stating my acct is on hold and need to verify by 6/7/12 ereplexed: and asked to download a file and "verify" info.  

Of course I didn't and I let PP know.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> @IDareT'sHair
> 
> *I love that Jansyn. I had that joint for the longest time before using it, too. I didn't think I would like it after I got it*. Thats one of my three light conditioners, along with Destination Hydration and Wheat Germ butter conditioner.
> 
> That HV Red Tea made my hair feel GOOD!!!


 
Brownie518  Yep.  This is really good. 

And...I Agree that HV Red Tea is the business.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518 @Golden75

I'll probably do a Soak tonight. More than likely the rest of my IPN Replenish Pre-Poo Rx.

After I use up that KBB stuff, I'll do Overnight Oil Soaks.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My Silk Dreams Shipped!


----------



## SimJam

can u believe I almost forgot to put in my oyin order ... phew, good thing I left my tabs open from yesterday.

Miss T we ended our no buy with a bang.

between june/july I got

HQS
liquid gold
HV x2
SD
Oyin
ayurveda powders x4
rajasthani henna x2

they were all pretty good deals especially the HQS and the liquid gold
HV - because Im in love with whipped clouds and the red tea LI (Ive loved everything Ive tried from HV)
SD - because the products are heavenly - except the mocha LI ... its just aaight for me

I can safely say that my hair will be extremely happy for the next 6 months !


----------



## bronzebomb

Golden75

Have you seen this hair?

www.fingercomber.com 

Looks good!  I need more reviews before I puchase.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

SimJam

We sure did Girlie!


----------



## Golden75

bronzebomb said:


> @Golden75
> 
> Have you seen this hair?
> 
> www.fingercomber.com
> 
> Looks good! I need more reviews before I puchase.


 
@bronzebomb - No I haven't. I saw someone post the havana twists, but just as a style. Lemme go back over there. Is this like extention hair but you can work it like your own hair?

ETA: Oh snap, it's a wig!!!!  I sent an inquiry on the havana hair.  Would like to be sure you can do smaller twists.  Thanks for the link


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518 @Golden75
> 
> I'll probably do a Soak tonight. More than likely the rest of my IPN Replenish Pre-Poo Rx.
> 
> After I use up that KBB stuff, I'll do Overnight Oil Soaks.


 
IDareT'sHair - I'm trying to decide what I will use as a pre-poo on Saturday.  Since I'm in braids (w/extensions) I don't want to use anything too heavy.  I am trying to re-train my brain to treat my hair as if I don't have the extensions in.  I tend to use less than stellar stuff while PS-ing, but then that may lead to a set-back.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75

I'd like to finish up the IPN Pre-Poo stuff tonight.  Then I 'guess' I'll start on KBB.

Lemme go read up on that one.erplexed


----------



## IDareT'sHair

KBB has a "Thursday" Special:  The Secret Weapon, the Growth Oil and the Mane Event all for $35.00


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair said:


> KBB has a "Thursday" Special: The Secret Weapon, the Growth Oil and the Mane Event all for $35.00


 
@IDareT'sHair - Dang, forgot what I was gonna type . Lemme think...

This wasn't it, but I saw the email and didn't click on it.  I'm sure those are all 4oz sizes.  

May be I was gonna say - I may try to finish up the pre.  That stuff keeps melting, then I gotta put in the fridge, then I forget, then it's to hard to scoop out, but it starts to melt again pretty quick


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Golden75  

Okay, Hit me back.


----------



## SimJam

IDareT'sHair said:


> KBB has a "Thursday" Special:  The Secret Weapon, the Growth Oil and the Mane Event all for $35.00



chile every day is "special" for KBB


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Golden75
> 
> Okay, it me back.


 
IDareT'sHair - I had to read that a few times to get what you meant 




SimJam said:


> chile every day is "special" for KBB


 
SimJam - you almost made me spit out my tea, and dis some good tasting tea


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Golden75 I meant to say: Hit Me Back when you remember.  

@SimJam Ain't It?. Girl...errrday is a Special Day.


----------



## divachyk

Hey Ladies! Hope you all are having a great one. Dh and I are having pizza at a beach side pizza joint.

Golden75 apparently my eating better has not started.


----------



## Golden75

divachyk said:


> Hey Ladies! Hope you all are having a great one. Dh and I are having pizza at a beach side pizza joint.
> 
> @Golden75 apparently my eating better has not started.


 
divachyk - if I didn't go to the salad bar in the cafe before I went on my lunchtime errand, I would've grabbed some pizza.  It smelled so good when I walked by.  I can eat pizza erryday, even Ellios   I'm a pizza junky.

Hope you have a lovely time with DH!

I was doing good, then we get an email bout some cookies, brownies upstairs  dang co-worker asked if I was going, I wasn't, but he invited me to go with him


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Golden75 I meant to say: Hit Me Back when you remember.
> 
> @SimJam Ain't It?. Girl...errrday is a Special Day.


 
IDareT'sHair -  I think it was about using the pre.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

Afternoon Ladies.

Sitting here with some Komaza Olive Dc in. Going to rinse in a few. Today was wash day after all the heat and humidity of the week. I prepoo with some BRB stuff I had that was labeled as a Cream Condish and put Trigga on my scalp and my oil blend on the length. My shedding is about the same maybe a oil less. I cowaahes with SSI Avocado, I missed this stuff my hair was so soft and clean. Used up Mendex and then did a tea rinse before my dc.

So Lauryn Hill was a special guest artist at the 4th of July concert last night! We were all so hyped. I have never seen her live. She did like 6 songs. It was worth the heat.


----------



## chebaby

chello chello and chello
whats everyone up to?
my car said its 103 outside
i co washed today with elucence(used it all up, no back ups) and used kckt as a leave in.
ummmm either my hair is already getting its summer growth spurt, all the co washing ive been doing is making my hair grow OR trigger is making it grow cause i swear i just cut two inches like a few weeks ago and that hair is already back no lie.

i plan on not straightening my hair until next december so i hope my hair is nice and thick and longer by then with no set backs.

imma rub in some trigga tonight i dont think ive ever loved an oil this much. well besides HV cocasta but i barely touch that anymore.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

Che-llo Chelady!

Sounds like things are going good.


----------



## Brownie518

Hello, again, ladies! I finally had to cave and turn the AC on for the first time this year. It is just too hot today. 

I used to have a lot of protein conditioners but not anymore. I have some Shi Naturals Protein, OCT, and a Reconstructor. I think that's it. I used the last of my Redken CAT the other day. I can't wait to get those Mocha Silks!


----------



## chebaby

hey IDareT'sHair, and Brownie518

what yall buying today


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

Why?  Did you just run out or have you 'intentionally' scaled back on the Protein DC'ers?


----------



## Brownie518

chebaby said:


> hey IDareT'sHair, and Brownie518
> 
> what yall buying today



What's up, che!!! 

I was thinking about getting some Shi Naturals. And Hairitage...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

I lost my mind the last few days and did a Che. buyin' left-n-right.

So, I think I'm done hopefully until Labor Day OR the next big Sale _*whichever comes first*_


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> Brownie518
> 
> Why?  Did you just run out or have you 'intentionally' scaled back on the Protein DC'ers?


IDareT'sHair

I don't know what happened, actually. I just seemed to run out and I guess I haven't been buying any. I remember saying I was going to be using Claudie's Protein, Shi Naturals, and Mocha Silk Insfusion...but I didn't buy any . I don't know what I was thinking.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

I think I'm going to get a Trigga lite 8oz since the discount covers the shipping. I've been going thru my Trigga and my scalp is in love with it. I'm saving the regular Trigga for the winter.


----------



## Brownie518

Good idea, Vonnie. That Trigga lite is real nice! I have my regular Trigga on the back burner right now, too.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Vonnieluvs08

The Discount is for $25.00?  Is there another Discount Out there?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

Lemme See, I have a Jar of Claudie & Claudie Reconstructor, 2 Methi Sets, MHC Honey & Horsetail some SSI Fortifying & Okra Winfrey.  A bottle of Cathy Howse and several others.  

I'm good on Proteins & Reconstructors.

I really like that Claudie Reconstructor alot.  Will definitely repurchase.  I have 1 back-up.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> I lost my mind the last few days and did a Che. buyin' left-n-right.
> 
> So, I think I'm done hopefully until Labor Day OR the next big Sale _*whichever comes first*_


 you aint done no but i understand lol.

i think i havent been too tempted to buy anything because i went crazy a few weeks ago


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> you aint done no but i understand lol.
> 
> i think i havent been too tempted to buy anything because *i went crazy a few weeks ago*


 
@chebaby 

Hmp Shole Did. 

I was gettin' scurrrrrd 

Girl....You hauled for days.


----------



## Golden75

I want some of Claudie's Protein stuff.  Been meaning to buy some for awhile now.


----------



## Brownie518

Ooh, I need a clarifying shampoo, also. Forgot all about that, too.


----------



## Brownie518

When Claudie reopens, I need:

Protein Renew
Reconstructor
Moisturizing Quinoa Coffee
Leave In Mist if it's available again


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

Well I missed out I thought it was for both days. Guess some other time.


----------



## Brownie518

Daily & Weekly specials: 

FROM HAIR TRIGGER SPECIALS PAGE:


Yep!...The Sale is still on...Celebrate your independence thru monday, july 9th


4th of July Independence Day Sale-Save $4 on any purchase of $25 or more W/COUPON CODE july4


----------



## Brownie518

Vonnieluvs08 said:


> Well I missed out I thought it was for both days. Guess some other time.



Vonnieluvs08

If the code didn't work, it's probably because you have to order $25 or more.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> Ooh, I need a clarifying shampoo, also. Forgot all about that, too.


 
Brownie518  Which one are you thinking about getting? They said that HQS is really good.

I've looked at CR Clean Rinse.  Nounou has it on Clearance  for $8.00


----------



## bronzebomb

divachyk said:


> Hey Ladies! Hope you all are having a great one. Dh and I are having pizza at a beach side pizza joint.
> 
> @Golden75 apparently my eating better has not started.


 
I'm going to try to get down that way this year.  I didn't last year. I really miss the South.  it takes being away for a few years to really appreciate it!  

I'm from South Florida, but my aunt lives in St. (something...mary or esther) Near Fort Walton Beach.  Yummm, the best seafood ever.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

IDareT'sHair said:
			
		

> Vonnieluvs08
> 
> The Discount is for $25.00?  Is there another Discount Out there?



It was $4 off $25 but it was for the 4th only.

Her $4 and $5 off sales are better than the 15% off sales. Esp with the shipping.


----------



## Golden75

Vonnieluvs08 said:


> Well I missed out I thought it was for both days. Guess some other time.


 
@Vonnieluvs08 - I could of sworn I had email that it was extended. I'll look for it and see what it said - that is if you're referring to trigga

ETA- Disregard. I thought I got the email today saying the sale isn't over, but I actually got it yesterday. My bad.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Vonnieluvs08 said:


> *It was $4 off $25 but it was for the 4th* only.
> 
> Her $4 and $5 off sales are better than the 15% off sales. Esp with the shipping.


 
@Vonnieluvs08 I thought the $4.00 off $25 is until 07/09?


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Hmp Shole Did.
> 
> *I was gettin' scurrrrrd*
> 
> Girl....You hauled for days.


 err thang waas callin my name. i couldnt stop lol.
but im good now i actually want to buy something but nothing is calling me.


----------



## Brownie518

Vonnieluvs08

The site says the discount is good until the 9th...Check the Specials page.

IDareT'sHair

I was thinking of trying the HQS Clarifying. And the moisturizing one. Lita said that one is good.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *I was thinking of trying the HQS Clarifying. And the moisturizing one. Lita said that one is good*.


 
@Brownie518 Yeah, she did say the 'Poo was really good. I've been using Elucence Clarifying. 

La Colocha put me on that. I like it alot.

I have a few others, but it's my go-to.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair

That Elucence is good. I usually use that one, diluted. I should just go ahead and get another Liter of that. It's cheap, too.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

Thanks ladies. I figured out it was the scent didn't add in at first. I got it now. It will be $27 for the 8oz and scent.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518  Yeah, it's good.  I have the Liter too. 

I also have the Redken Cleansing Creme and Nexxus Aloe Rid.  But I always reach for the Elucence.

I might get some HQS just to have on hand whenever HQS goes back on Sale.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Doing my "Overnight Soak" with "It's Perfectly Natural's" Replenish Rx

_"Unrefined Shea Butter, Silk Amino Acids, Botanically Infused Oils, Wheat Protein, Honey, Rosemary Extract, Vitamin E"_

Will Co-wash out in the a.m.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> Doing my "Overnight Soak" with "It's Perfectly Natural's" Replenish Rx
> 
> _"Unrefined Shea Butter, Silk Amino Acids, Botanically Infused Oils, Wheat Protein, Honey, Rosemary Extract, Vitamin E"_
> 
> Will Co-wash out in the a.m.


 those ingredients sound so nice.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *err thang waas callin my name. i couldnt stop lol.*


 
chebaby  Gurl....when that Spending Spurrrrrt be calling your name....you gotta answer.  He don't take "No" for an answer.



chebaby said:


> those ingredients sound so nice.


 
chebaby

Yeah, Brownie518 got me doing these Overnight Oil Soaks. 

Finished up IPN Replenish - No Back Ups


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

T I'm surprised to see u doing overnight soak. I know you have stuff on your head overnight.

I think I'm going to start doing longer prepoo/HOT I don't know about overnight but I've been rushing thru this step. Only leaving in for 30-60min


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Vonnieluvs08 said:


> *T I'm surprised to see u doing overnight soak. I know you have stuff on your head overnight*.
> 
> I think I'm going to start doing longer prepoo/HOT I don't know about overnight but I've been rushing thru this step. Only leaving in for 30-60min


 
Vonnieluvs08

Girl, I Hate It But I want to use up some of these Oils etc....this is one I wanted to use up and it's done.

I have that KBB Rx too and one from Shi-Naturals Pre-Poo Buttercreme, so I'll use these two and try to get rid of them.

The Pre-Poo Buttercreme can be used for other things.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby Gurl....when that Spending Spurrrrrt be calling your name....you gotta answer. He don't take "No" for an answer.
> 
> 
> 
> @chebaby
> 
> Yeah, @Brownie518 got me doing these Overnight Oil Soaks.
> 
> Finished up IPN Replenish - No Back Ups


 the spuuuurrrttt is like opportunity lmao. you gotta answer.

i love overnight oil soaks.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *the spuuuurrrttt is like opportunity lmao. you gotta answer.*
> 
> i love overnight oil soaks.


 
chebaby  Yup

I'm not there on the Overnight-ers. 

But Imma keep doing it.  At least until I use up StankyLegBB


----------



## Golden75

I think imma try scenting this trigga.  It sho do stank .  I don't remember it Snelling like this when I first used it. I remember the minty, but I smells like wheat germ oil and that mess is stank!

Lemme go see what I got in the stash


----------



## divachyk

bronzebomb said:


> I'm going to try to get down that way this year.  I didn't last year. I really miss the South.  it takes being away for a few years to really appreciate it!
> 
> I'm from South Florida, but my aunt lives in St. (something...mary or esther) Near Fort Walton Beach.  Yummm, the best seafood ever.


bronzebomb, let me know when you head this way.  I can't think of any community with "St." in the name around here. Mary Esther is a location nearby Ft. Walton Beach. Perhaps is it Shalimar? That's another place.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby Yup
> 
> *I'm not there on the Overnight-ers.*
> 
> But Imma keep doing it. *At least until I use up StankyLegBB*


 cause you dont like sleeping with a bag on your head?
i dont use a bag anymore. i just slather my scalp or hair in oil and put it in a pony tail and go to sleep. i may put on a scarf or i may not it just depends.

imma toss mine. she knows she was wrong for even trying to profit off of that crap


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

My overnight dc or soaks I usually double bag and put a towel over my pillows. Sometimes I put on my scarf if I put less oil on it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *cause you dont like sleeping with a bag on your head?*
> i dont use a bag anymore. i just slather my scalp or hair in oil and put it in a pony tail and go to sleep. i may put on a scarf or i may not it just depends.
> 
> *imma toss mine. she knows she was wrong for even trying to profit off of that crap*


 
chebaby

Yeah, the Bag-Crunchy thing.  Annoys me to no end.

$25.00 Imma use it.  It's only 4 ounces.  I may be able to get 2-3 uses out of it.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Yeah, the Bag-Crunchy thing. Annoys me to no end.
> 
> $25.00 Imma use it. It's only 4 ounces. I may be able to get 2-3 uses out of it.


 if im not mistaken mine is 8oz. 8oz of crap


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> if im not mistaken mine is 8oz. 8oz of crap


 
Yeah, I sold my 8 ounce. Imma using the Free 4 ounce that came with it. chebaby


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

I thought I had swapped that _Curls Ectasy Heat Activated Asian Tea DC'er._  But I found it the other day in my Stash.

So, Imma give it a try soon.  I know you said you didn't care for it.erplexed


----------



## Brownie518

My Pomade Shop came today. Still waiting on:

I'ts Perfectly Natural
Silk Dreams


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> I thought I had swapped that _Curls Ectasy Heat Activated Asian Tea DC'er._ But I found it the other day in my Stash.
> 
> So, Imma give it a try soon. I know you said you didn't care for it.erplexed


 yea i didnt really like this stuff but i have a full bottle of iterplexed


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Don't ask me why I'm up? Maybe too much rest while my Lights were out.

Anyway, its way too early to start on my Hair.

Lemme get offa' here. I see all of you are still getting your beauty-sleep. 

Lawd...even @Ltown ain't woke yet....

@chebaby Yeah, I may save that Curls heat stuff for Fall. I couldn't beweave I still had it. 

I thought that was swapped many moons ago. Who knows? I may like it....


----------



## Ltown

IDareT'sHair said:


> Don't ask me why I'm up? Maybe too much rest while my Lights were out.
> 
> Anyway, its way too early to start on my Hair.
> 
> Lemme get offa' here. I see all of you are still getting your beauty-sleep.
> 
> Lawd...even @Ltown ain't woke yet....
> 
> @chebaby Yeah, I may save that Curls heat stuff for Fall. I couldn't beweave I still had it.
> 
> I thought that was swapped many moons ago. Who knows? I may like it....



IDareT'sHair, i'm still on vacation no reason to get up, i'm hate to go back to work monday so i'm chilling enjoying the rest.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Have I said "Lately" how much I *heart* Afroveda's Ashlii Amala DC'er?  I freakin' love that stuff.

No, it's not the 'thickest' DC'er out there.....But there is just something about that DC'er that makes me smile everytime I use it.

Under the Steamer with it now.  Yeah, that _'Veda twin_ musta' stole that Recipe from somebody.....

Just playin'.  Actually, the AV I use(d) has been very nice. 

Nothin' but love for Mala.

*still waiting on my stuff*


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair said:


> Have I said "Lately" how much I *heart* Afroveda's Ashlii Amala DC'er? I freakin' love that stuff.
> 
> No, it's not the 'thickest' DC'er out there.....But there is just something about that DC'er that makes me smile everytime I use it.
> 
> Under the Steamer with it now. Yeah, that _'Veda twin_ musta' stole that Recipe from somebody.....
> 
> Just playin'. Actually, the AV I use(d) has been very nice.
> 
> Nothin' but love for Mala.
> 
> *still waiting on my stuff*


 
Something bout that twin always makes me shy away from ordering.  May be on the next big sale I'll bite.  A lot of her stuff looks good.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75 said:


> *Something bout that twin always makes me shy away from ordering. May be on the next big sale I'll bite. A lot of her stuff looks good.*


 

Golden75

Morning Ms. G!

Yeah, I've actually liked everything I've gotten from her. 

I never did buy any of her Butters, so I wasn't 'in on' the price hikes, the separation of the butters and the inconsistencies in the batches.

I've always bought basically the same things: Ashlii Amala, Moringa & Ginseng, Ginger Root Pomade, Ms. Bhree Hydrating Lotion which I never had a problem with.

And now the Fruit Cocktail and Blueberry Pomegrante Spritz (which I haven't tried yet).

I'd like to try her Vinegar Rinse, but I already get that from 'Veda Twin #1


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair - That's good to know.  I always wanted to try the butters, but the batch inconsistencies always stopped me, and I think just turned me off completely.    

But the conditioners sound really wonderful, so maybe I'll stick to that side, and try one butter, maybe.


----------



## bronzebomb

divachyk said:


> @bronzebomb, let me know when you head this way. I can't think of any community with "St." in the name around here. Mary Esther is a location nearby Ft. Walton Beach. Perhaps is it Shalimar? That's another place.


 

It's Mary Esther.  Near the base.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

What you buyin' today Ms. B?


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> Brownie518
> 
> What you buyin' today Ms. B?


IDareT'sHair

 Wellll, since you asked, I am considering some shampoo from HQS. I see she has that 25% off on Etsy. And maybe the Coffee Pomade.  I don't know yet, though.


----------



## Brownie518

What YOU gettin, T?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518

I don't think Imma get anything right now. *but the weekend's still early*

My SD's Shipped, so maybe it will be here tomorrow. I need a package. 

You got some good packages yesterday.

ETA:  Lemme go look at HQS.


----------



## Brownie518

Nothing that I'm waiting on has shipped yet. I can't wait to get my SD!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518

Well...You know that durn AV ain't went no where but on Mala's dining room table..... (Or still in the Base-Jug)

I'm waiting on IPN & SD's. That's it.

I shoulda' jumped on that Hairitage Amazon Butter before it went off-sale.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> Well...You know that durn AV ain't went no where but on Mala's dining room table..... *(Or still in the Base-Jug*)
> 
> I'm waiting on IPN & SD's. That's it.
> 
> I shoulda' jumped on that Hairitage Amazon Butter before it went off-sale.






I was going to get that but I decided to pass on HH. I'll stock up once I finish some of the stuff I have. I have a lot of her stuff right now.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

Yeah, me too.  I'll finish alot of her stuff up & hopefully get that Amazon Butter during BF.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

Lemme go see where that SD's izzzzzz....


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> Don't ask me why I'm up? Maybe too much rest while my Lights were out.
> 
> Anyway, its way too early to start on my Hair.
> 
> Lemme get offa' here. I see all of you are still getting your beauty-sleep.
> 
> Lawd...even @Ltown ain't woke yet....
> 
> @chebaby Yeah, I may save that Curls heat stuff for Fall. I couldn't beweave I still had it.
> 
> I thought that was swapped many moons ago. Who knows? I may like it....


first thing i was gonna ask was what the heck you doing up

girl i hate that asian conditioner. dont like the smell and i dont like what it does. i used to love it when i first went natural but now i hate it


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *first thing i was gonna ask was what the heck you doing up*
> 
> *girl i hate that asian conditioner. dont like the smell and i dont like what it does. i used to love it when i first went natural but now i hate it*


 
chebaby

Girl, I woke skrait up.  Don't ask me why.

I'll wait until Fall and sit under the dryer with it.  I didn't even bother to smell it.

Oh....What YOU Buyin' today?


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Girl, I woke skrait up. Don't ask me why.
> 
> I'll wait until Fall and sit under the dryer with it. I didn't even bother to smell it.
> 
> Oh....What YOU Buyin' today?


 it dont stink really, it just has a tea smell that i dont like

i aint buying nothing at least i wasnt planning on it


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> it dont stink really, *it just has a tea smell that i dont like*
> 
> i aint buying nothing at least i wasnt planning on it


 
chebaby

Well...it'll help out in the Tea Challenge.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Well...it'll help out in the Tea Challenge.


 it sure will lol.
ill probably use mine when i run out of HV methi set. its the only tea type conditioner i have.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@chebaby

What Cowash Conditioners you got in rotation? Right now, I'm only using HV's Moist 24/7.

I might bring in a bottle of MoistPRO and a bottle of Acai Phyto Berry to put in that Cowash Rotation. *lemme go do that nah*

Oh, I keep forgetting, I ordered that Liter of Honey Hemp. I just remembered that I have that coming........

ETA:  Yeah, Methi Set does have Tea.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

So, I pulled: MoistPRO, Amala Creme Rinse, Acai Phyto Berry.  

HV's are my Summer "Go-To" Cowash Conditioners.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

**3SistersBeauty** Has $20.00 worth of Products for $10.00 Limit 3 Vouchers.  They Carry:

Curl Junkie
Afroveda
Bee Mine
Qhemet Biologics
and a bunch of other stuff

I'm trying to see if it's actually worth it.  After you add Shipping and all?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Oh, Here's the Lank for the 3 Sisters Voucher (if anybody is interested)

http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=...yLi9Bg&usg=AFQjCNGKYdhiw9SIlEM_WH4_tcQg-UtkFg


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> What Cowash Conditioners you got in rotation? Right now, I'm only using HV's Moist 24/7.
> 
> I might bring in a bottle of MoistPRO and a bottle of Acai Phyto Berry to put in that Cowash Rotation. *lemme go do that nah*
> 
> Oh, I keep forgetting, I ordered that Liter of Honey Hemp. I just remembered that I have that coming........
> 
> ETA: Yeah, Methi Set does have Tea.


 i just finished elucence so now i pulled out koils by nature shea aloe conditioner i only have one use left and then its gone. after that ill go back to trader joes nourish spa.
i found myself using one conditioner at a time until its finished. i didnt not do that on purpose you know i normally use something different everyday but ive been sticking to the same thing. these 8oz bottles dont last long anyway. i see why you are staying away from 8oz bottles.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@chebaby 

Yeah, them 8 ounce "joints" as Brownie would say...just aren't cost effective.

I prefer 10, 12, 16 especially if Imma cowash wid 'em.

You still got those Jasmine Shea's right?

I pulled out 'Veda twin #1's Conditioners and will rotate those. 

I've been also using 1 thing until it's gone too Che, but I want some variety. But I'll only open 1 maybe 2 (no more than that).

Like today, I Steamed/DC'ed with Ashlii and it was such a Delicious Treat. I love that DC'er.


----------



## Golden75

Long arse day!  Just got home & gotta dip back out.

I wanna give a shout out to chebaby for deciding my wash day  didn't know what I wanted to use, but decided on Elucence moisturizing poo & the conditioner.  That liter won't die.  And I may try Giovanni direct as leave in.

Just hope the braids hold up well ray;


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Yeah, them 8 ounce "joints" as Brownie would say...just aren't cost effective.
> 
> I prefer 10, 12, 16 especially if Imma cowash wid 'em.
> 
> You still got those Jasmine Shea's right?
> 
> I pulled out 'Veda twin #1's Conditioners and will rotate those.
> 
> I've been also using 1 thing until it's gone too Che, but I want some variety. But I'll only open 1 maybe 2 (no more than that).
> 
> Like today, I Steamed/DC'ed with Ashlii and it was such a Delicious Treat. I love that DC'er.


 they really arent cost effective now that im co washing daily. them thangs go fast lol.

you just reminded me i have a ashlii it really is a good deep conditioner i think imma either use that or bee mine deep conditioner this weekend.


----------



## chebaby

Golden75 said:


> Long arse day! Just got home & gotta dip back out.
> 
> I wanna give a shout out to @chebaby for deciding my wash day  didn't know what I wanted to use, but decided on Elucence moisturizing poo & the conditioner. That liter won't die. And I may try Giovanni direct as leave in.
> 
> Just hope the braids hold up well ray;


 glad i could help
i love giovanni direct i gotta get another bottle.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *they really arent cost effective now that im co washing daily. them thangs go fast lol.*
> 
> *you just reminded me i have a ashlii it really is a good deep conditioner i think imma either use that or bee mine deep conditioner this weekend*.


 
chebaby  Yeah, Imma see next time I open an 8 ounce how many cowashes I get.  Probably no more than 3.

Girl, Ashlii or BM are both Great Choices.



chebaby said:


> *glad i could help*
> *i love giovanni direct i gotta get another bottle*.


 


Golden75 said:


> Long arse day! Just got home & gotta dip back out.
> 
> *I wanna give a shout out to @**chebaby** for deciding my wash day  didn't know what I wanted to use, but decided on Elucence moisturizing poo & the conditioner. That liter won't die.* And I may try Giovanni direct as leave in.
> 
> Just hope the braids hold up well ray;


 
Golden75  Girl...don't be listenin' to chebaby She'll have you hittin' PayNah....foolin' with her.


----------



## Brownie518

Hey, ladies! Sorry I missed ya'll. It was so hot today and tomorrow is supposed to be the hottest we've had so far. I just cooked a mess of food on the grill so we don't have to cook tomorrow. 
I'm about to put on some OCT for the rest of the night so I can get some protein. I'll wash later, around 3 or so. I'm still trying to decide what DC to use. I think I'm going to pull out a Marie Dean.


----------



## bronzebomb

IDareT'sHair said:
			
		

> **3SistersBeauty** Has $20.00 worth of Products for $10.00 Limit 3 Vouchers.  They Carry:
> 
> Curl Junkie
> Afroveda
> Bee Mine
> Qhemet Biologics
> and a bunch of other stuff
> 
> I'm trying to see if it's actually worth it.  After you add Shipping and all?



I purchased one.  They have UFD.  I may get Extra Butter or SuperCurl.


----------



## divachyk

IDareT'sHair, 3 Sisters shipping was $12 for 1 bottle of jbco so I passed on the voucher. Thanks though.

Ladies, I finally used my HV red tea gel and love it. Very soft but provides good hold without making the hair hard. I haven't used the moisturizer yet but I'm sure it's equally as nice.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby  Yeah, Imma see next time I open an 8 ounce how many cowashes I get.  Probably no more than 3.
> 
> Girl, Ashlii or BM are both Great Choices.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Golden75  Girl...don't be listenin' to @chebaby She'll have you hittin' PayNah....foolin' with her.


IDareT'sHair, girl how you gonna call me out and half the stuff i try is cause use a pusha


----------



## Brownie518

divachyk said:


> IDareT'sHair, 3 Sisters *shipping was $12 for 1 bottle of jbco *so I passed on the voucher. Thanks though.
> 
> Ladies, I finally used my HV red tea gel and love it. Very soft but provides good hold without making the hair hard. I haven't used the moisturizer yet but I'm sure it's equally as nice.



For one bottle????? 

So I ended up using Claudie's Tea under my DC instead of the IPN Tea Spritz. Turns out that I prefer the IPN for that. I also used the IPN Tea as part of my leave in. That was excellent!!  I decided on Vanilla Repair as my DC.  My hair dried smooth and silky and I'm keeping it tied up all day, especially if it's as hot as they say it's supposed to be. erplexed


----------



## IDareT'sHair

divachyk Brownie518

No, you have an option to pick your shipping.  I looked at that too.  The 1 item I had it in a cart, the shipping was $2.30.  It said: $9.60 (before I used the drop down box).

You have to use the drop box to find the price.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@divachyk 

I just did a JBCO Cart and the shipping was $2.30 for USPS First Class.erplexed


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

Had to go in today to cover for my boss. So i rinsed my hair then did a tea rinse before I pulled it into a low pony puff. Used Jessicurl aloeba for leave in, aloe vera gel on edges and sealed with the last of my avosoya oil.

It's too hot for anything so I'm going to do ponytails until next week. Will detangle every other day. Using SSI avocado for my cowash condish.


----------



## divachyk

Oh great IDareT'sHair that's more like it. I will check again. Thank you for the tip.


----------



## Golden75

Bout to wash my hair.  Kickboxing had me sweating like crazy!

Imma use up SD Shea What, and use the elucence too.  Don't have enough SDSW for my heavy hands.

Had to toss 1/2 jar of Pura DC.  I think I may have got water in it.  It smelled chemically, I dunno just weird.  Checked my unused ones and they are fine.

Digging in stash got me wanting wash & DC errryday!   I may slide in a co-wash during the week .  

Stay cool ladies & gents   I'm comfy with windows open & fan, hope it stays like this.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My Silk Dreams should be delivered today. 

YAY!  A Package.


----------



## divachyk

All A/C here Golden75. It's like 90+ this morning. Only will get hotter as the day goes on. Been averaging around 95 without heat index. With heat index 95-100.


----------



## divachyk

IDareT'sHair said:


> @divachyk @Brownie518
> 
> No, you have an option to pick your shipping.  I looked at that too.  The 1 item I had it in a cart, the shipping was $2.30.  It said: $9.60 (before I used the drop down box).
> 
> You have to use the drop box to find the price.



Found the USPS rates IDareT'sHair. Thank you again. The first quote was UPS rates. I totally overlooked the USPS option.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I'm thinking about getting 2 or 3 of those 3Sisters.

I want some:

BM Luscious Hair Creme
BM Deep Conditioner
Jessicurl WDT

I don't what else?

And I can think of some other things before the September 30 expiration date.

Will think on it.


----------



## divachyk

@IDareT'sHair, have you noticed a tremendous difference between jbco and extra dark jbco? I haven't but I would assume the extra dark is better since it contains more ash. For that reason alone, I'm interested in keeping with the extra dark but would love to know your opinion.


----------



## Golden75

divachyk - surprisingly it's not too hot, yet.  The sun isn't out, almost looks like its gonna rain.

Mixed some Shi-Naturals tea in with my SDSW & a liitle Elucence.  All add more Elucence as my DC sealer, later.  Gonna use the heat cap, and leave DC in for about an hr.  

Need a snacky-snack.  

That SD shipping is on point IDareT'sHair.  Imma skip 3 sisters, not adding to the stash, yet.

Should a grabbed an HV Amala Cleanse Poo on that sale


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I noticed the Voucher deal is over.  I shoulda' jumped on that yesterday.  Oh well.

divachyk  Both JBCO & JBCO Extra Dark performed the same as far as weight, consistency etc....The Extra Dark has the extra ash content.  

When I repurchase, it will be Extra Dark.  (just because)


----------



## Brownie518

Hey, ya'll

It's not too hot here today. They were saying it was going to be 95-101 but it hasn't gone much over 80 so far. I can tell a storm is coming, though. 

I massaged in some Coffee Pomade from The Pomade Shop. Nothing else going on hair-wise. Just keeping it tied up.


----------



## Brownie518

I could go for a snacky-snack right about now, too, G!!


----------



## divachyk

Anyone know where to buy heat pack replacements for the heat therapy wrap?


----------



## Brownie518

divachyk said:


> Anyone know where to buy heat pack replacements for the heat therapy wrap?


DivaChky

No, I don't know. How do you like that? I've considered purchasing one several times but never bit.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

What's New Ms. B?  My SD's should be here.  I should go look.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair

Nothin goin on here, T. I'm watching Law & Order SVU on the Roku. I haven't gotten a ship notice yet from SD. I hope it ships so I can use it next wash.


----------



## Golden75

divachyk - I was wondering that too  so I have replacements when mine bust.  I would contact the manufacturer directly.  Most likely they sell them.  

I had to do that for replacement bonnet for my now dead dryer, and comb attachment for blow dryer since the ones on the ground did not fit.

Keep us posted!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518  My SD's says: "Out For Delivery" so I'll go look later.

I got:

2 Wheat Germs
4 Vanilla Silks


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> Brownie518  My SD's says: "Out For Delivery" so I'll go look later.
> 
> I got:
> 
> *2 Wheat Germs
> 4 Vanilla Silks*



 I can't wait to get mine! She needs to hurry it up


----------



## Brownie518

I really need to go hard on using things up. I have to go update my list, see how far I've gotten with things.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *I really need to go hard on using things up. I have to go update my list, see how far I've gotten with things.*


 
Brownie518

I'd like to take a look at that list.  (So I can get some ideas).

I know I'm almost finished with:

1 IPN Basil & Lemongrass 1 b/u
1 HV Moist 24/7 4 b/u
1 Jar of Dudley's Creme Protein no b/u
1 Bottle of HV's Red Tea 2 b/u
1 Claudie Hairline Revitalizer no b/u


----------



## Brownie518

What am I almost finished with:

Rosemary Pomade (1 backup)
Claudie's Vere Oil
Claudie's Leave In
SD Wheat Germ conditioner
MD Peach Honey Syrup
Claudie's Moisturizing Quinoa Coffee creme
Shi Naturals Tea rinse


----------



## bronzebomb

i'm going to a cook out today...and it's HOT!  I wonder if I should take of this wig and wear my natural hair today...

I'm not trying to pass out over the potato salad!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> What am I almost finished with:
> 
> Rosemary Pomade (1 backup)
> *Claudie's Vere Oil*
> *Claudie's Leave In*
> *SD Wheat Germ conditioner*
> *MD Peach Honey Syrup*
> *Claudie's Moisturizing Quinoa Coffee creme*
> *Shi Naturals Tea rinse*


 
Brownie518

So No Back-Ups for these Uh?erplexed

I still wanna use up at least 5-10 things (various) before Labor Day.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

bronzebomb said:


> i'm going to a cook out today...and it's HOT! *I wonder if I should take of this wig and wear my natural hair today...*
> 
> *I'm not trying to pass out over the potato salad!*


 
bronzebomb

    I can picture that.

Have a Good Time.

Either way, Spritz, Spritz, Spritz


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair

When is Labor Day? I do better with baby steps . A month at a time, with month-end assessments to see if I need to reup on any staples (which should not be a problem for quite a while ).


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> Brownie518
> 
> So No Back-Ups for these Uh?erplexed
> 
> I still wanna use up at least 5-10 things (various) before Labor Day.



I have one more Leave In, 2 Wheat Germs on the way, and maybe a small Quinoa Coffee, half full.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518  Labor Day = Early September................


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> Brownie518  Labor Day = Early September................


IDareT'sHair


Hmm, well, good luck on that one.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I pulled in several Hairveda Conditioners for Cowashing to use during the "Hotter than July" Month(s)

And I'd like to use up a couple Hair Cremes and Lotions and maybe a Spritz or 2 during this time.

I'll be working hard on it.  I can't see too many "Sales" between now & Labor Day unless AveYou has something. *crosses fangas*


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *Hmm, well, good luck on that one.*


 
Brownie518

No, this is to use up some stuff.  I want to use up 5-10 items before then.  Especially things that are already open.


----------



## bronzebomb

OK!  So I'm going to rock my natural hair today!  wish me luck.  I haven't worn my hair out all year. (as far as I can remember)  I'll take pictures.  I need to use up some stuff off that shelf!


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> Brownie518
> 
> No, this is to use up some stuff.  I want to use up 5-10 items before then.  Especially things that are already open.


IDareT'sHair

Ohhhh! Phewww! I thought you meant for a No Buy!!  You should be able to use up more than that by then.  That's a good time frame. You'll move a lot of inventory.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

I need to see how many of those CJ Argan & Olives I have.  

I know it's at least 3 maybe 4.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

bronzebomb  It should look real cute.  You have quite a bit of Stylers in your Stash.

Brownie518  Yeah, I think I can move quite a bit of stuff between now & Labor Day.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> Brownie518
> 
> I need to see how many of those CJ Argan & Olives I have.
> 
> I know it's at least 3 maybe 4.



Try it. I'm sure you'll like it. It did nothing for me, though.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

Yeah, it's in my Cowash Stash.  I'll get to it soon.  I have quite a few CJ's I was planning to Cowash & Co-Cleanse with:

Daily Fix
Argan & Olive
Strengthening
Smoothing


----------



## Brownie518

Hey, is the site messing up for anyone right now?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518 I'm not having any problems and I don't want to Jinx it either.


----------



## divachyk

Brownie518 said:


> @DivaChky
> 
> No, I don't know. How do you like that? I've considered purchasing one several times but never bit.





Golden75 said:


> @divachyk - I was wondering that too  so I have replacements when mine bust.  I would contact the manufacturer directly.  Most likely they sell them.
> 
> I had to do that for replacement bonnet for my now dead dryer, and comb attachment for blow dryer since the ones on the ground did not fit.
> 
> Keep us posted!



Brownie518 and Golden75, I love my hair therapy wrap. I purchased it with my Aveyou groupon. It gives good heat distribution and is perfect for when I don't have the time or patience to sit under my steamer. 

I've emailed hair therapy but haven't received a response just yet. I'll send them another email as enough time has passed where they should have gotten back with me. The phone # just rings and rings, no voice mail.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518

SILK DREAMS IS IN DA' HOUSE!


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair said:


> I pulled in several Hairveda Conditioners for Cowashing to use during the "Hotter than July" Month(s)
> 
> And I'd like to use up a couple Hair Cremes and Lotions and maybe a Spritz or 2 during this time.
> 
> I'll be working hard on it.  I can't see too many "Sales" between now & Labor Day unless AveYou has something. *crosses fangas*



IDareT'sHair - I hope to bang this stash down by Sept too.  

Finished SD Shea What today, and tossed 1/2 pura dc.  Claudie's braid spray is about gone.  I'm gonna on the trigga, and I just pulled out Claudie Isha cream to start working on.  Oh Oyin Frank juice is about to be out too.  

Lawd, last night my scalp was itching like crazy!  I used Claudie's braid spray, I did notice before it made me itch a bit.  Not sure what that's about


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75 said:


> @IDareT'sHair -* I hope to bang this stash down by Sept too.*


 

@Golden75 This made me laugh. .... 

Oh, and I 'hate' products that make me itch or feel funny. But that's the life of a PJ tho' (isn't it). 

You never know what you're getting until you get deep into it.

Like that Trigger Lightweight. I don't know what was in there that made me feel "funny" like it was going to break me out or something. 

Especially when the Regular weight worked just fine. 

It's always trial & error isn't it?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75

I was watching some product reviews and looking for something to buy.

SD is closed until 07/21.  I did stick that stuff in the fridge.


----------



## lamaria211

IDareT'sHair said:
			
		

> Golden75
> 
> I was watching some product reviews and looking for something to buy.
> 
> SD is closed until 07/21.  I did stick that stuff in the fridge.



What did you put in the fridge Vanilla Silk?


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair -  it was it itching bad!  My head wasn't dirty, maybe it was growing .  But I'm going to use a different spritz, see if I have the same reaction, and check ingredients.  

 I checked SD site just before the sale ended, saw the WGB condish was gone, got outta there.  Imma put her on my list.  I have a few folks that will get this money, but they gotta wait a bit.

What reviews were you looking at?


----------



## Ltown

IDareT'sHair said:


> Brownie518
> 
> So No Back-Ups for these Uh?erplexed
> 
> I still wanna use up at least 5-10 things (various) before Labor Day.





IDareT'sHair said:


> Brownie518
> 
> I'd like to take a look at that list.  (So I can get some ideas).
> 
> I know I'm almost finished with:
> 
> 1 IPN Basil & Lemongrass 1 b/u
> 1 HV Moist 24/7 4 b/u
> 1 Jar of Dudley's Creme Protein no b/u
> 1 Bottle of HV's Red Tea 2 b/u
> 1 Claudie Hairline Revitalizer no b/u





Brownie518 said:


> I really need to go hard on using things up. I have to go update my list, see how far I've gotten with things.


Hi ladies! Nelly song its hot in here should be the antham this weekend! 106 they say for today

IDareT'sHair, Brownie518, no buy i'm watching 

there is always a sale with hair products like clothes. You have enough of good products in your stash to substitute with something thats you used up.  I haven't seen much that you don't like so you can do a no buy easy. Your hair ain't gonna fall out, dry out if you run out of claudie, sd,md until Sep you got something to use. Thats my prep and motivation talk  thats what has helped me, i've recovered from a major hair loss and i got enough to keep me happy until until Sep.  i was tempted with htn but i got others thing to use up.


----------



## Golden75

Ltown - that's how I'm looking at it.  Somebody will always have a sale, and I got ish that will keep me covered for a while.

So I'm really trying to pull out this no buy.  Plus I have no more space for hair products 

But, I reserve the right to break for AVeYou flash sale   which will probably be November.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

lamaria211 Yes.  I put both the Vanilla Silks and the Wheat Germs in the Vegetable Crisper thingy.  Most (if not all) of my Hand-mades are in the Fridge.  Especially those that might have a questionable Shelf-Life

Ltown  You're right LT.  Somebody will always have something on Sale.

Golden75  Just Random.  I'm not a big watcher.   Just bored and I've already caught up on my Soaps.


----------



## bronzebomb

Alright!  It's so hot!  It's a Hawaiian theme.  




Used Califia leave-in on flat twists


----------



## Golden75

bronzebomb - very cute!


----------



## divachyk

Brownie518, the site has been moving slow for me. Is that what you've been experiencing?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

bronzebomb

Looks Nice Bronze.  That flower's a Cute touch for the "Theme"


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My Oyin is in the City!  Should be here Monday!

Mad Props to Oyin for Expedited Shipping!


----------



## SimJam

wow, I fell asleep in front of my lappy ... woke up in the same position.

ah well Im gonna be trying out SD vanilla silk today ... Im literally giddy with excitement.

IDareT'sHair when are ya gonna try out yours? and what did u get?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@SimJam

I got:

4 Vanilla Silks
2 Wheat Germs

Will use these for Cowashing. Not sure when tho'.erplexed

I was going to do another Cart yesterday, but they are closed until 07/21.

What did you get?


----------



## SimJam

IDareT'sHair said:


> SimJam
> 
> I got:
> 
> 4 Vanilla Silks
> 2 Wheat Germs
> 
> Will use these for Cowashing.  Not sure when tho'.erplexed
> 
> I was going to do another Cart yesterday, but they are closed until 07/21.



your gonna use the VS to cowash ? .... interesting !!!!

I got one each of

VS 
destination hydration 16oz
mocha silk leave in
free: chocolate bliss

next order Im gonna try the wheat germ and the co-cleanser ... dont remember the name right now .... and MOAR destination hydration  and VS ... its yummy on my hair.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@SimJam

Yeah, I bought them for Cowashing. I'll see once I open it. 

I wanted the Destination Hydration, but it was sold out.

I think next time I might get:

Destination Hydration
Shea What
More Wheat Germ
Mocha Silk
*maybe Whip My Hair* (Co-Cleanser)

Whatever I can get in 16 ounces.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Bought:

2 DB Moisturizing Masks from Nounou's Boutique.  

They were on Sale for $18.00 (and free shipping over $35.00) So, that was a Great Deal.


----------



## chebaby

chello ladies
yesterday i had to dig in a friends *** about racist stuff she was saying about AA people. girl please, i let her *** have it. i bet she wont say nothing else and i usually dont argue but how you gonna bring down my race right in front of me.

anyway i got trigga on the scalp now and when im not being lazy ill cleanse with darcys and condition with ashlii amala for a few minutes. and im gonna use kckt as a leave in.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> chello ladies
> *yesterday i had to dig in a friends *** about racist stuff she was saying about AA people. girl please, i let her *** have it. i bet she wont say nothing else and i usually dont argue but how you gonna bring down my race right in front of me.*
> 
> anyway i got trigga on the scalp now and when im not being lazy ill cleanse with darcys and condition with ashlii amala for a few minutes. and im gonna use kckt as a leave in.


 
chebaby

I wish one would.  I'm glad you handled yo' business.  

And you need to re-evaluate that 'friendship' if that's how she really feel.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> I wish one would.  I'm glad you handled yo' business.
> 
> And you need to re-evaluate that 'friendship' if that's how she really feel.


yea thats why im so mad. because we been friends for about 3 years and now i have to reevaluate our friendship. people who know me knows that i do not argue. but i was damn near yelling yesterday because i couldnt understand how she could be so bold and stupid to say certain stuff in from of me.

basically she does not like black men and she doesnt find them attractive. every one at work knows this and we dont care. i dont care if you date black men or not. but then she started dating black men from the internet and i felt like she was doing it as an experiment. like everything they did she didnt like she would say thats why she doesnt date black men.
she went out with this one dude that pulled the "my credit card isnt working" line. this idiot pays for both of them to eat and then instead of saying he was a jerk she says basically all black men are the same and this is why she doesnt date them.
she goes hard for white men but has never dated one.
her spanish BF is an ******* but i dont hear her saying how all spanish men are a mess.
i dont fight but i was ready to kick her ***.


----------



## chebaby

AND she considers herself black because shes dark like Pam from martin. but i i had to tell her you might be black but you are not AA. and i think the only reason she calls herself black is because the rest of the world thinks she black until they hear her accent. you think her spanish sister calls herself black? hell naw and thats because she "looks" spanish. but my friend doesnt look spanish she looks black(the only people who can tell shes not AA are othe AA people). even the spanish cleaners at work calls her black girl lol.

basically i think she calls herself black as a defense mechanism because thats how the world sees her. almost like a fat person always jumping to call themselves fat before the skinny person does so the skinny person wont hurt their feelings.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

Who Cares if she doesn't like BM?

We don't have enough men for all these silly white girls in the first place.  Tell her to go sit down somewhere.

Every time you see Judge Mathias or Judge Judy or somebody, it's some silly white girl done gave some crazy BM a bunch of money and now she tryna' sue him.erplexed


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

Ooops!  I thought you said she was YT. (my bad)


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Ooops!  I thought you said she was YT. (my bad)


naw i dont have none of them as friends

what you doing with your hair today?

i need to do mine but im lazy as usual.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

I'm tryna' decide what Imma use Tuesday.  I'll get up before work and Co-Cleanse with HQS. 

I think and then do a MT under my Wig.  Come home and Steam with Ashlii Amala.  I'm rotating that and HQS Coconut-Mango right now.  

I may throw Sitrinillah in the rotation-mix because I have one open.  I'll go hard on these 3.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *naw i dont have none of them as friends*
> 
> what you doing with your hair today?
> 
> i need to do mine but im lazy as usual.


 
chebaby  Me either....

I rubbed in some Basil & Lemongrass IPN today and some MDean Cranberry/Pomegrante Baobab Oil.  I have that nice "Cool" Moisturizing Feel going on.

I brewed some Tea for my Tea Rinse Tuesday too.  And bought some Darcy's earlier today. 

I watched a couple Product Hauls on YouTube _*so i wouldn't feel bad about my stash*_


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby  Me either....
> 
> I rubbed in some Basil & Lemongrass IPN today and some MDean Cranberry/Pomegrante Baobab Oil.  I have that nice "Cool" Moisturizing Feel going on.
> 
> I brewed some Tea for my Tea Rinse Tuesday too.  And bought some Darcy's earlier today.
> 
> *I watched a couple Product Hauls on YouTube *_**so i wouldn't feel bad about my stash**_


i had so much i wanted to say about this post. about how that oil sounds good, about how i love that cool feeling. but then i got to the bolded and fell out laughing you are a mess lol.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> i had so much i wanted to say about this post. about how that oil sounds good, about how i love that cool feeling. *but then i got to the bolded and fell out laughing you are a mess lol*.


 
@chebaby I know I can watch _some of_ them Hauls and get over my Guilt....


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

My Oyin HH & Berry Pomade should be here tomorrow.

So, I'm waiting on:

Mala...
IPN
Marie Dean
Nounou (Darcy's)


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> I'm tryna' decide what Imma use Tuesday.  I'll get up before work and Co-Cleanse with HQS.
> 
> I think and then do a MT under my Wig.  Come home and Steam with Ashlii Amala.  I'm rotating that and HQS Coconut-Mango right now.
> 
> I may throw Sitrinillah in the rotation-mix because I have one open.  I'll go hard on these 3.


you are rotating some good conditioners

i think today i might just use ashlii only because its a 2oz sample so i might as well go ahead and get rid of it.
when i co wash the rest of this week ill use up koils by nature shea aloe conditioner and then go back to nourish spa.


----------



## lamaria211

SimJam said:
			
		

> wow, I fell asleep in front of my lappy ... woke up in the same position.
> 
> ah well Im gonna be trying out SD vanilla silk today ... Im literally giddy with excitement.
> 
> IDareT'sHair when are ya gonna try out yours? and what did u get?



Please give reviews I have the VS but I havent used it yet. Are you keeping all your SD products in the fridge aswell?
Im scared to I live in a house of 4 men and theyll eat anything lol


----------



## chebaby

sooner or later imma have to do another curl junkie haul
i only have 1 1/2 jars of rehab left. one bottle of smoothing lotion and 1 bottle of smoothing conditioner.
oh and i have  1 1/2 jars of honey butter(but imma always have a jar or two of this on hand)
and i have a beautcurls leave in.

i need a liter of rehab, a liter of daily fix and some more conditioners like more smoothing conditioner and a&o.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> My Oyin HH & Berry Pomade should be here tomorrow.
> 
> So, I'm waiting on:
> 
> *Mala*...
> IPN
> Marie Dean
> Nounou (Darcy's)


i still have a soft spot for oyin youre going to love that berry pomade


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@lamaria211 Yes, the SD is all in the Fridge (unsure about Shelf-Life). 

As I mentioned a few posts up, I put basically all my hand-made DC'ers in the Fridge (if I'm unsure about Shelf-Life).

Some of the things that are in there:
Marie Dean DC'ers
Darcy's DC'er
Hairveda's Sitrinillah
Enso Naturals Cacao & Enso's Sea Buckthorn
Bee Mine
Tiiva
MHC Olive You
Karen's Body Beautiful Luscious Locs
Purabody Chocolate Smoothie
Brown Butter Beauty Babbasu
Bear Fruit Hair
Hydratherma Naturals Amino Protein DC'er
My Pre-Made Teas (Shi, Claudie, etc.......)

I'm Single & no Children. So, I have plenty of Fridge Space.

I should probably grab that Fleurtzy DC'er and stick that in there too. Because I am unfamiliar with it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *i still have a soft spot for oyin youre going to love that berry pomade*


 
chebaby

I probably won't use that Sugar Berries until Fall. I'm making my little Fall Stash right now.


lamaria211 My Oyin Honey Hemp is in the Fridge too.  I still have an unopened Liter.


----------



## lamaria211

I swear I cant wait until I finish up all my conditioners so I can join Idaretshair, chebaby and SimJam in the online crew yall got some good $hit!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I also have HQS in there too.


----------



## Brownie518

Hey, ladies. I'm back at work so you know the attitude is fierce! What's going on????


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

Hello Ms. B!

Finished up 1 4 ounce IPN Basil Lemongrass - Have 1 8 ounce b/u Will not be a repurchase.  

And if I do, it will be for the 4 ounce only.

It's not that I don't like it or it's not a good product, I just have other things that are 'comparable' w/o the Lemongrass smell.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

Hey Ms. B, Speaking of IPN: I asked her if I could switch the Horsetail & Hibiscus Spritz for a Tea-Lightful Pomade.

The Horsetail & Hibiscus Spritz doesn't spritz out very well close to the bottom.  It's some residue in there clogging up the Spritz Bottle.  I even tried switching the bottle.

So, I have like 1/2 bottle left and no way to successfully get it out w/o pouring it.  That's not cool.

It's a really nice product, it just doesn't come out that great once it gets to a certain amount.

We'll see what she says.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair

Hey, T.
Okay, now I get you!! Whoa! 

Yeah, I don't need the Basil Lemongrass, either. It is a good product, like you said. It detangles my hair nicely  and I love how my hair dries with it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> Yeah, I don't need the Basil Lemongrass, either. *It is a good product, like you said. It detangles my hair nicely  and I love how my hair dries with it.*


 
Brownie518

See.  Based on this right here, You gone have me Buying it again.

This is so true.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 

I pulled out my Tiiva Green Tea.  Will rotate it with Hairveda's Red Tea.  I may finish up that HV Red Tea this week. *love, love, love it*

Will save my other 2 bottles for Fall.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair

That Red Tea Creme is the bomb.com!!! Extremely moisturizing and makes my hair silky!!!!


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> See.  Based on this right here, You gone have me Buying it again.
> 
> This is so true.



IDareT'sHair

I probably would only get the 4oz but I can see myself getting it again. I think it will be good in cooler months.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518  That Red Tea is alladat.  

Yeah, I'm sure I'll end up getting that durn Basil again. _*imma try not to tho'*_


----------



## Golden75

Hey ladies!  Not much going on.  Threw some AVG on the scalp - so refreshing! And some trigga to the scalp.  Saw a sample of mozeke almond pudding on my dresser  and decided to try and finish that up.

Also pulled out Claudie Isha cream  so far I like. Will kill this sample of pudfing, then move to Isha

Hmph, feeling a patch of hair right now and it's feelin' da bomb!  

Can't wait to crack that HV red tea stuff!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75  I just looked at a Jar of Isha out in my Stash.  I guess that will be part of my Fall Line-Up.  

And I also found another Jar of Quinoa Balancing Creme I didn't know I had.


----------



## Brownie518

I used to tear up that Isha Cream. Now I'm loving that Moist. Quinoa Coffee joint


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

Imma definitely try the Quinoa on Wet/Damp Hair.  I was always using it on dry hair. 

Thanks for the tip.

Golden75 How have you been using it?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 chebaby

I 'guess' I'll do an overnight "Soak" tomorrow in KBB's Secret Weapon....


----------



## Shay72

Brownie518 said:


> @IDareT'sHair
> That Red Tea Creme is the bomb.com!!! Extremely moisturizing and makes my hair silky!!!!


ITA . I've also decided I like the IPN Tealightful Spritz.

My stuff from The Pomade Shop is here. I ordered July 4th and got it by Saturday.

I haven't cowashed my hair in 2 weeks. Well last week because my power was out and this week just because . I figured this is the perfect time to switch to only cowashing 1x/month. That shouldn't keep me from dcing though. I might do an overnight dc but I doubt it . I will say my hair feels niiiiice so I'm not that concerned.


----------



## Brownie518

I am loving that TeaLightful Spritz!!! Under my DCs and/or as part of my leave in!


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518 @chebaby
> 
> I 'guess' I'll do an overnight "Soak" tomorrow in KBB's Secret Weapon....


IDareT'sHair

That IPN Molasses stuff is like that with one exception....it actually does something.  That IPN is a great pre treatment!!   I'm still not sure what that KBB is


----------



## SimJam

Good Morning laydeeez .... heres to a prodcutive and stress free week !!!!!

I didnt realize I should be keeping SD in da fridge?????
The VS is super thick, creamy and very moisturizing .... also a little goes a long way even so I used too much because it felt so good going on 

and lets not even get into the scent .... clawwwd hammercy... I love love love bakery scents and this is just awesome !!!!

I always try my new DC first without heat, so I know what their unassitied effect is 

also used the HV red tea gel for the first time to twist ... i like the consistency, its different from any other gel Ive used (it has an almost creamy texture going on) and feels very moisturizing .... I'll report on the hold tomorrow when I do my twist out.

unfortunately I forgot to spritz my hair with AVJ last night so despite the moisture fest I unleashed on my hair, my ends are cripsy today  When I get home I'll spritz and seal with some castor oil see if I can salvage them.


----------



## bajandoc86

Got some bad news from home last night.....will be trying to fly there either tomorrow or wednesday. Please pray for my family, and esp my momma.

Thanks guys.


----------



## SimJam

prayers are with you and your family bajandoc86


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> Imma definitely try the Quinoa on Wet/Damp Hair. I was always using it on dry hair.
> 
> Thanks for the tip.
> 
> @Golden75 How have you been using it?


 
IDareT'sHair - I used the Isha awhile back on dry hair when I was putting in kinky twists, really didn't pay attention.  Right now I used it  on my braids (extensions) and on the nape edges.  This was on dry hair.  The nape was feeling juicy!

I have the coffee quinoa, but I'm not gonna bust it open, yet.  And hope I remember to try it on wet hair also.


----------



## chebaby

sent up a prayer bajan


----------



## chebaby

lawd i decided to pull out the oyin HH conditioner and do a dry deep conditioning treatment. this has been in my shower for months so maybe its going bad or maybe i just dont like the smell anymore.
it smells like orange a$s.


----------



## mkd

Praying for your family bajandoc86.

Hi ladies, I miss posting!! I have been lurking and kind of dealing with some stuff.  I just wanted to pop in and say hi to my girls!


----------



## SimJam

my Oyin is out for delivery


----------



## SimJam

So I just called my mother to tell her to look out for my package .... the emails me back to say that shes looking out for the package so she can give it back to the mail man .... 

This lady has been black mailing me ... I have to be looking after her orchids and countless other plants in exchange for her carrying back my hair products. Now I gotta go send her "proof of life" pics of the cursed orchids 

hmph


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

Praying for you and your family Bajan


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

bajandoc86 & mkd Praying for you both.


----------



## chebaby

ok so i left in HH conditioner for about 3-4 hours by mistake. then i lightly cleansed with darcys and detangled with koils by nature shea aloe.
i lost a lot of hair now if the last time i did my hair was thursday then it wasnt THAT much hair but i cant remember.
anyway my hair is super soft but fluffy like its almost over moisturized. havent felt that feeling in a long while lmao. imma slather my scalp tonight with trigga and bun for tomorrow.

i think next weekend imma get braids or twists put in.


----------



## Ltown

Hi ladies! 
Prayer goes go to bajan, and mkd.


----------



## chebaby

if my head wasnt shaped funny i would just get some cornrows done with extra hair since it only takes an hour or less and its much cheaper.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

Still rocking a puff, I just keep moving it around so its not pulling on my hair. 
Detangling was a beast yesterday even with finger detangling first and using the shower stream to help.

Spritz with my tea mix, Trigga on the scalp, and coconut oil to seal. Love my soft puff which never happens.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

mkd bajandoc86 

Saw both of your posts this a.m. *lurking at work* and immediately said prayers for you both.

Both of you be encouraged.  And we are thinking of you.

mkd I missed you Ms. Lady

bajandoc86  Please keep us posted.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

SimJam  My Oyin came today.  I like the smell of the Sugar Berries.  

That Liter of Honey Hemp comes with a Nice Pump.  But I might 'prefer' the Old Version of the Bottle.

chebaby  Mailed your Box.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My Marie Dean (2 Oils) Shipped.

@Brownie518 I will be switching the IPN Horsetail & Hibiscus Spritz for another Tea-Lightful Shine Pomade.

OT: Slathered my hair in KBB Secret Weapon w/2 Plastic Caps. 

Will cowash in the a.m. & do a MT Treatment tomorrow under my Wig. Will come home & Steam with AV Ashlii


----------



## Brownie518

Hey, ya'll. 

So, my IPN shipped today. No notice from Silk Dreams yet. 
I was digging around and found a bottle of Hydratherma Naturals Amino Protein, thank goodness. I thought I was going to have to buy a protein conditioner.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518

Hey Ms. B! Yeah, I need to pull out my HTN Amino Protein DC'er too. 

I really like it.

It smells soooo good too.

I been on this Mega-Tek _kick_ right now for my Protein DC'ing. (You know, kinda like you and the CD BV Smoove)

Maybe when I need something a little 'lighter' I'll use that HTN. 

I look at it from time to time, but never pull it out.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl

Hey Ms. Curly!  What's going on??????


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair

Hey!! I love that HTN Amino Protein. My OCT is almost done, too. 
Hey, don't get on me and my Smoove!!!!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518 

I like that HTN too. 

I just haven't gotten around to using any of it this summer.

Yeah, I've been wearing out those M/T Treatments this summer, Like you and that and CD Smoove.


----------



## bajandoc86

I want to thank all you ladies. 

Mummy is in good spirits, so I'm thankful about that. She has surgery scheduled for thursday, and I'm flying out tomorrow. Can't wait to see her. Will try to keep things 'normal' at home for my little sis, while mom is admitted. Sigh.


----------



## chebaby

thanx T.
i really hope trigga fills in my hair.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

bajandoc86  Glad things are okay and that your Mum is in good spirits.

chebaby  Should be there Wednesday. *did i say that already?*


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @bajandoc86 Glad things are okay and that your Mum is in good spirits.
> 
> @chebaby Should be there Wednesday. *did i say that already?*


 lol you just said you mailed it. but it usually takes about 2 days. thank you.


----------



## mkd

curlyhersheygirl IDareT'sHair, thank you ladies. Your words mean a lot!  I feel much better today.

bajandoc86, praying for your mom.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> 
> Hey Ms. Curly! What's going on??????


 
IDareT'sHair Not much just getting some last minute things together before we leave Thursday.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

mkd I'm glad you're feeling better today


----------



## Golden75

chebaby said:
			
		

> lawd i decided to pull out the oyin HH conditioner and do a dry deep conditioning treatment. this has been in my shower for months so maybe its going bad or maybe i just dont like the smell anymore.
> it smells like orange a$s.



chebaby - I noticed the smell gets interesting when it gets old too .  Very strong orange a$ses!


----------



## Brownie518

Orange a$$????

mkd - Hey, girl!! I didn't know you were under the weather. Glad you're feeling better!!!!


----------



## bajandoc86

Keeping you in my thoughts and prayers as well mkd. Flight is at 6:30am, so I have to be at airport some ungodly hour tomorrow  To bed I go.


----------



## chebaby

i forgot to mention i used up my koils by nature shea aloe conditioner.

my hair needs some protein surprisingly so next time i do my hair i will either use MD olive wheat and berry or SD mocha.
tonight imma oil with trigga and bun.


----------



## chebaby

Golden75 said:


> @chebaby - I noticed the smell gets interesting when it gets old too . Very strong orange a$ses!


 so you know that smell too i think i have one more use left and then im leaving the orange a$s alone.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

bajandoc86 said:
			
		

> Keeping you in my thoughts and prayers as well mkd. Flight is at 6:30am, so I have to be at airport some ungodly hour tomorrow  To bed I go.



bajandoc86 Have a safe flight


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

bajandoc86 - safe travels and praying all goes well with your mom and comfort for you and your sis

mkd -praying for you as well. You have been missed.  Glad things are getting better for you.


----------



## divachyk

Prayers and hugs to you mkd and bajandoc86


----------



## divachyk

Golden75, hair therapy responded: 

Thank you for your inquiry into our products.

Unfortunately, you are referring to the old style HairTherapyWrap and there are no longer any replacement gel packs for this product. Please note that we now have the 2nd generation HairTherapyWrap. Some of the new features include a new split tail design, better quality gel packs, & updated packaging. We are currently manufacturing replacement gel packs for the 2nd generation HTW. They should be available towards early next month, these packs will not fit into the original version of the HairTherapyWrap. 

Also, please understand that the new style gel packs have very specific heating instructions located on the gel packs and on the packaging. Overheating will cause the gel packs to become damaged.

I hope this answers your question. If you have any further concerns please contact me directly and I'll be happy to help.

Thank you for being a valued customer.


----------



## Golden75

chebaby said:
			
		

> so you know that smell too i think i have one more use left and then im leaving the orange a$s alone.



chebaby - sure do!  Unfortunately a while back when I ordered Oyin from Curlmart the smell of HH & J&B was so strong, .  At the time I wasn't sure if it was the batch or old product (I think it was old product)  So either way I know Oyin can smell like some funky fruit!

Even my Shine & Define from CM was clumpy.  So I'll only order Oyin, from Oyin.  Never had a problem direct from the source.


----------



## Golden75

bajandoc86 - wishing you a good flight & Mum a speedy recovery.  

mkd - glad you're feeling better.

I'm taking a sick day today.  Haven't been getting enough rest, and starting to feel sick.


----------



## Golden75

divachyk - oh haylllll no!  They need to come better than that.  They know darn well errybody got the old one.

Well if my heat packs break, I wont reorder.  Shoot or I'd make those new packs fit!


----------



## divachyk

Golden75 -- hope you feel better!!! Yes, that explanation is very whack and they know it. They finally offered up a 25% discount. I was still rolling my eyes about the situation but dh encouraged me to hit pay now since the discount brought down the cost to ~$22 shipped. I'm still salty though.


----------



## Golden75

divachyk - I was gonna ask if they offered a discount.  Thats's helpful, but they still wrong!

Imma try and stay in bed most of the day.  May walk the track, since my back is feeling jacked!


----------



## divachyk

Take it easy and don't overdo it Golden75. You might should just rest up today.


----------



## chebaby

Golden75 said:


> @chebaby - sure do! Unfortunately a while back when I ordered Oyin from Curlmart the smell of HH & J&B was so strong, . At the time I wasn't sure if it was the batch or old product (I think it was old product) So either way I know Oyin can smell like some funky fruit!
> 
> Even my Shine & Define from CM was clumpy. So I'll only order Oyin, from Oyin. Never had a problem direct from the source.


 every problem ive ever had with oyin products has been when i ordered from curl mart.
i now order from sage, oyin site or i go to the oyin store.


----------



## chebaby

chello ladies
last night i drenched my scalp in trigga and am wearing a bun today. my bun is looking all kinds of juicy if i may say so myself lmao.

tonight imma drench my scalp in trigga again
tomorrow i will co wash with the rest of oyin HH and do a wash and go with kckt as my leave in.

i want to purchase a liter of curl rehab, a liter of daily fix and a liter of giovanni direct leave in. so these are products that i will be using up so i can then purchase the above:

curl junkie smoothing lotion
curl junkie smoothing conditioner
kyra hemp conditioner
koils by nature coco aloe conditioner
CR conditioner
SD wheat germ conditioner
CR moisture butter
kbb hair cream


speaking of CR, have yall heard that there has been some ingredient changes


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

chebaby said:


> chello ladies
> last night i drenched my scalp in trigga and am wearing a bun today. my bun is looking all kinds of juicy if i may say so myself lmao.
> 
> tonight imma drench my scalp in trigga again
> tomorrow i will co wash with the rest of oyin HH and do a wash and go with kckt as my leave in.
> 
> i want to purchase a liter of curl rehab, a liter of daily fix and a liter of giovanni direct leave in. so these are products that i will be using up so i can then purchase the above:
> 
> curl junkie smoothing lotion
> curl junkie smoothing conditioner
> kyra hemp conditioner
> koils by nature coco aloe conditioner
> CR conditioner
> SD wheat germ conditioner
> CR moisture butter
> kbb hair cream
> 
> 
> *speaking of CR, have yall heard that there has been some ingredient changes*


 
chebaby I just read that over on NC. The 4 jars I have in my stash all have the same ingredients but between that and the mold issue reported I'm not gonna repurchase for awhile to see what's up.


----------



## Ltown

Hey ladies!

bajandoc86, mkd, Golden75 i'm happy to hear everything is better.

chebaby, nice haul!  What do you think is the reason your hair is shedding? 

Target have shea moisture on sale $7.99 not advertise i got 2 curly milks.


----------



## chebaby

curlyhersheygirl said:


> @chebaby I just read that over on NC. The 4 jars I have in my stash all have the same ingredients but between that and the mold issue reported I'm not gonna repurchase for awhile to see what's up.


 i dont remember if i mentioned it but mine had mold too. it has little yellow and orange spots all over it that i know wasnt there when i first got it so i just threw it out.


Ltown said:


> Hey ladies!
> 
> @bajandoc86, @mkd, @Golden75 i'm happy to hear everything is better.
> 
> @chebaby, nice haul! What do you think is the reason your hair is shedding?
> 
> Target have shea moisture on sale $7.99 not advertise i got 2 curly milks.


 im still not sure what is causing my hair to shed. could be my diet(or lack thereof). i know i take care of my hair so it has to be internal i think.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *lt smells like orange a$s.*


 
chebaby

Um...Yeah... 

I meant to say somethin' about this right here.


----------



## Ltown

chebaby, have you used any chemicals or henna?  I'm sorry to hear this, as you know coming off that last year i feel you.  I'm good now and just maintains, i id do alot of black tea rinses, avc and protein.  Protein is my bestie  everyday.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Um...Yeah...
> 
> I meant to say somethin' about this right here.


 i aint tellin no fibs


----------



## chebaby

Ltown said:


> @chebaby, have you used any chemicals or henna? I'm sorry to hear this, as you know coming off that last year i feel you. I'm good now and just maintains, i id do alot of black tea rinses, avc and protein. Protein is my bestie everyday.


 i havent done henna henna in a long while. and no chemicals(i think i last colored my hair last summer). the only thing i can think of is bad diets.
but i am doing tea and trigga(which has black tea).


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby curlyhersheygirl

Yeah, I think I read someplace that the Algae Mask had mold in it.

I still have 1/2 Jar of that and another unopened Jar.  And 2 Jars of the Moisture Butter so I hope it is okay.  

I need to finish up that opened Jar of Algae Mask and look at those Moisture Butters.

Clawdhammercy....it's always something.erplexed


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair Yeah it's always something; takes the fun out of being a PJ


----------



## mkd

Hi ladies!  chebaby, I wish aveyou sold cj by the liter.  I love daily fix. I am going to order more this week.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

mkd  You might as well 'wait' for the next Bi-Annual Sale.  

Which is what??? BF?  I think they said Easter & Black Friday.


----------



## Brownie518

Hey, ladies. Here at work, last night for the week. 

I massaged in some Rosemary Pomade before I came in. Love that stuff.


----------



## mkd

T, I am just going to order from aveyou in the meantime.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

mkd

That sounds like a good idea. 

I wish they would hurry up & have a Sale or a Groupon or something.

Brownie518

Evenin' Ms. B!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My Nounou Shipped: 2 DB DC'ers.  

I like Nounou because they have "Free Shipping" $35.00+


----------



## IDareT'sHair

*cough* I know I've said this a Million times, but I love, love, love that AV Ashlii Amala.

I love that stuff.

Durn 'Veda Twin.   Still ain't heard a werd.erplexed....

Imma use something else Friday.  Maybe HQS's Coconut Mango (since it's open).


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> *cough* I know I've said this a Million times, but I love, love, love that AV Ashlii Amala.
> 
> I love that stuff.
> 
> Durn 'Veda Twin.   Still ain't heard a werd.erplexed....
> 
> Imma use something else Friday.  Maybe HQS's Coconut Mango (since it's open).


IDareT'sHair

Hey, T!! 

You know how Veda 2 gets down. Might as well resign yourself to the wait and stop looking out for that ship notice. erplexed

I hope my SD gets here in time for me to use some Mocha on Friday night.


----------



## Brownie518

I don't know how that double post happened...

I think I'm going to go to the BSS and get a clarifying shampoo. I think I used to get one from Sally's, maybe from Ion. I'll have to check on that.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> I don't know how that double post happened...
> 
> I think I'm going to go to the BSS and get a clarifying shampoo. I think *I used to get one from Sally's, maybe from Ion. *I'll have to check on that.


 
Brownie518

Yeah....I was gone 'suggest' this one right here.  I also liked their Reconstructor.

I just don't wanna forget Veda #2 got my monnneeee


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby @curlyhersheygirl
> 
> Yeah, I think I read someplace that the Algae Mask had mold in it.
> 
> I still have 1/2 Jar of that and another unopened Jar. And 2 Jars of the Moisture Butter so I hope it is okay.
> 
> I need to finish up that opened Jar of Algae Mask and look at those Moisture Butters.
> 
> Clawdhammercy....it's always something.erplexed


 yea girl check your CR im a little surprised at her products having mold, dont ask me why. i just looked at my moisture butter the other day and its fine but the mask i know when i first got the mask it has white/lite blue dots in it but i used it anyway and then the dots turned yellow/orange so i threw it out.


mkd said:


> Hi ladies! @chebaby, I wish aveyou sold cj by the liter. I love daily fix. I am going to order more this week.


 hey mkd
girl if they sold the liters they would stay gettin my money with that $1 shipping i would stay hittin paynah


----------



## mkd

Hey chebaby!


----------



## chebaby

mkd said:


> Hey @chebaby!


 hey girl
what you been doing to your hair lately? you still using/loving cj cccc lite?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> yea girl check your CR im a little surprised at her products having mold, dont ask me why. i just looked at my moisture butter the other day and its fine but the mask *i know when i first got the mask it has white/lite blue dots in it but i used it anyway and then the dots turned yellow/orange so i threw it out.*
> 
> girl if they sold the liters they would stay gettin my money *with that $1 shipping i would stay hittin paynah*


 
@chebaby

Imma finish that up before it turns. Mine is in the Fridge.  I need to use that & Mop Top up.  They are both very similar and smell alike too.

Hmp. Hmp. Hmp. You stay Hittin' PayNah-Nah.


----------



## mkd

chebaby, I have been washing and going and bunning.  I do still like cj ccccl but I am liking kccc again too.  I have so e other stylers I need use up too.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Imma finish that up before it turns. Mine is in the Fridge. I need to use that & Mop Top up. They are both very similar and smell alike too.
> 
> *Hmp. Hmp. Hmp. You stay Hittin' PayNah-Nah.*


 girl hurry up and use that CR before something jump out the jar and snatch your other products

no you didnt


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@chebaby I don't want to 'unseal' the Moisture Butter & that other Algae.  

I'll just see, when I open it, but I will put it on my "fast-track" list to use up.


----------



## chebaby

mkd said:


> @chebaby, I have been washing and going and bunning. I do still like cj ccccl but I am liking kccc again too. I have so e other stylers I need use up too.


 youre doing the same as me, washing and going and bunning. you make me want to try cccc lite again. i might buy some later when i get my liters. 
i was looking at my kccc the other day thinking about going back to it. maybe next week.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby I don't want to 'unseal' the Moisture Butter & that other Algae.
> 
> I'll just see, when I open it, but I will put it oIn my "fast-track" list to use up.


i wouldnt unseal it either. just hope mold isnt already in it these companies gotta get it together.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby 

Gurl....I bet you could Hit "PayNah" in your Sleep. 

I know I could.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Gurl....I bet you could Hit "PayNah" in your Sleep.
> 
> I know I could.





I won't even comment!!


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Gurl....I bet you could Hit "PayNah" in your Sleep.
> 
> I know I could.


 i probably could hitting paynah has become second nature lol.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

Yeah, they need to get it together. 

I don't have things mold-out on me too often (unless it came that way).


----------



## IDareT'sHair

If AveYou had a Sale I'd probably get:

Jessicurl Too Shea! & Deep Treatment
Tiiva Naturals Green Tea Moisturizer
Donna Marie
Curl Junkie


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Gurl....I bet you could Hit "PayNah" in your Sleep.
> 
> *I know I could.*


 

 Ain't that the truth


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *I won't even comment!!*


 
Brownie518

*cough* ...... Hush.  So Could YOU!



chebaby said:


> *i probably could* hitting paynah has become second nature lol.


 
chebaby

I know you didn't say _"probably"_


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *Ain't that the truth*


 
@curlyhersheygirl

You Too Ms. Curly!....

I think back to some of those BF Sales that Start at Midnight etc....and how _fast_ I can Wake Skrait Up & Check Out. And Go Right Back To Sleep.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Yeah, they need to get it together.
> 
> I don't have things mold-out on me too often (unless it came that way).


im still gonna by that moisture butter cause i love it. i still havent tried the milk yet but i love that butter.

speaking of milk, carols daughter has new bottles and products for the hair milk line. off to look



IDareT'sHair said:


> If AveYou had a Sale I'd probably get:
> 
> Jessicurl Too Shea! & Deep Treatment
> Tiiva Naturals Green Tea Moisturizer
> Donna Marie
> Curl Junkie


good list.
if they have a sale i would get daily fix, cccc lite, 2-4 curl rehabs and a repair me.



curlyhersheygirl said:


> Ain't that the truth






IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> *cough* ...... Hush. So Could YOU!
> 
> 
> 
> @chebaby
> 
> I know you didn't say _"probably"_


 i didnt want to toot my own horn but since you insist, yea i could do it in my sleep


----------



## chebaby

i gotta get this new carols daughter hair milk stuff. she claims its the same formula but i doubt that. i dont remember seeing agave in the bottler i have. but it has a new lighter scent. she must have been listening


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *i didnt want to toot my own horn but since you insist, yea i could do it in my sleep*


 
chebaby

Gone & Toot It Girl!oke:

All Ya'll Could.................


----------



## chebaby

imma use the cd hair milk tomorrow cause i havent tried it since she changed the bottles. hope i still love it as much as i used to.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Gone & Toot It Girl!oke:
> 
> All* Ya'll* Could.................


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


>


 
chebaby 

.....Stop!

Remember that 40% AveYou Flash Sale?????  We was on it!

Girl....That was some 'serious' PayNah'ing. 

You had to get in where you fit in.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> .....Stop!
> 
> Remember that 40% AveYou Flash Sale????? We was on it!
> 
> Girl....That was some 'serious' PayNah'ing.
> 
> You had to get in where you fit in.


 we shut that system DOWN

i picture aveyou running around like chickens with there heads cut off trying to figure out if what they were seeing was real it was probably a mad house over there with them trying to fill orders and you know some people was probably calling and emailing trying to change orders and still get the discount.
they aint ready for another 40% off sale they still havent recovered. the shelves aint been the same since then


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

Gurl...It was FUN!  

Remember we couldn't figure out where the Code(s) went? And it kept locking up!

Lawd....It was fun & frustrating all at the same time.

A True PJ Head-Rush


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Gurl...It was FUN!
> 
> Remember we couldn't figure out where the Code(s) went? And it kept locking up!
> 
> Lawd....It was fun & frustrating all at the same time.
> 
> A True PJ Head-Rush


 it was only fun after we got that paypal email saying it went through

we were pissed at first. we kept getting kicked out and stupid messages were coming up on the screens.
i was mad as hell when beauty came in here talking about "i got mine, keep trying yall"
but after i got in i came in here and said the same thing "yall keep trying"


----------



## divachyk

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby* I don't want to 'unseal' the Moisture Butter & that other Algae*.
> 
> I'll just see, when I open it, but I will put it on my "fast-track" list to use up.



I don't want to unseal my Algae either. It's in the fridge though.


----------



## bajandoc86

Hey ladies, I got to B'dos ok. SO happy to see my family, I've missed them terribly. 

Thanks for all the well wishes.


----------



## natura87

Hello. 

I have been mia again, just busy with stuff. I'm wearing a braidout right now and its awesome.  Finished a bask hair milk but didn't take advantage of the last sale.


----------



## chebaby

so chello ladies
well today i cleansed with darcys cleansing conditioner and then conditioned with MD olive and wheat berry. its an ok conditioner so far but i doubt i would repurchase.
i used cd hair milk(and she a lie, some of the ingredients are different) and my hair is super soft so far. its not fully dry yet but so far i am loving the way my hair feels. and i love the way this milk goes on the hair so silky like.

im really gonna get the new hair milk stuff now.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Hey Ladies!

Just got finished 'slathering' my Hair in Tiiva Naturals Green Tea Hair Moisturizer.  

It's definitely one of my "Fav" Hair Lotions for Summer.

I love the weight & the consistency.  I loved it last summer too, so it will be one of my Summer staples like HV's Conditioners.  

Perfect for Spring/Summer.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> it was only fun after we got that paypal email saying it went through
> 
> *we were pissed at first. we kept getting kicked out and stupid messages were coming up on the screens.*
> *i was mad as hell when beauty came in here talking about "i got mine, keep trying yall"*
> *but after i got in i came in here and said the same thing "yall keep trying*"


 
chebaby

Girl...I was a Nervous Wreck!.......(in a good way)


----------



## SimJam

OMG just had THE most stressful all day workshop .... was stressed out from last night so i didnt sleep well,  then woke up with a headache this morning.

at least its all over ... tomorrow can only be better.

I need to go home and cowash my hair, maybe that will help me de-stress


----------



## IDareT'sHair

SimJam

That always helps me relax too Sim.  

What you gone use?

I'm already planning my next wash-day.  This has been a Stressful week for me.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Girl...I was a Nervous Wreck!.......(in a good way)


 it was exciting


----------



## chebaby

i think today is beautyaddicts birthday.
if it is happy b-day beautyaddict1913


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@beautyaddict1913 Awwww!

Thanks @chebaby Lawd...what if it Ain't?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@chebaby

Your box come?


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @beautyaddict1913 Awwww!
> 
> Thanks @chebaby Lawd...what if it Ain't?


 lawd wouldnt it be something if it aint her birthday


IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Your box come?


 i didnt have time to check but ill check tonight.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *lawd wouldnt it be something if it aint her birthday*


 
chebaby Geezus take the Wheel!  SMH....


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby Geezus take the Wheel! SMH....


 lmao well we will see if she comes in here


----------



## Ltown

Hi ladies!  

I don't know if tis been posted Ayveyou $25 off $100 until 12jul midnight

I know this is nothing like those great sales last year


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ltown  Thanks LT!  

I also got a Card w/$25.00 off $100 with my last purchase


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

You still Trigga' Soakin' that Bun?


----------



## Golden75

I forgot to post that AY mess!  They been sending out that coupon and now the want put a 2 day limit 

PSA Time: ladies be sure you're able to vote.  If you haven't voted after a certain amount of time, they may turn you away at the polls.  You know dem folks is pulling out the stops this election.  Call your board of elections to be sure you're current.

Thank you for your time & consideration,

Golden75


----------



## IDareT'sHair

***HAIRITAGE HYDRATIONS*** 10% Code = SAVE10


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> You still Trigga' Soakin' that Bun?


 im still oiling with it every night and tomorrow i will bun it

i really like that oil.


----------



## Brownie518

Evenin', ladies!
I'm sitting here with this oil on my hair and don't feel like washing now. It seems like it got so humid all of a sudden. I might just have to do a quick cowash or something.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518 

Tied my Hair Up for the night with Tiiva Green Tea on Length & HH's Peach Pomade on Ends.

Bought that "New" Amazon Butter & some Sprout.

@Golden75 Thanks for the PSA

@chebaby Trigga' is thebomb.com


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair

So you like that Amazon Butter, huh? 

chebaby - I love that Trigga, too!!! And that Vanilla scent really  makes me want to rub it in every day.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *So you like that Amazon Butter, huh? *
> 
> @chebaby - I love that Trigga, too!!! *And that Vanilla scent really makes me want to rub it in every day.*


 
@Brownie518 I'll put it up for Fall. I'm already starting on my Fall/Winter Stash.

Hey, don't be rubbing that in. (No Pun Intended)

Cause that F.W. Stank.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Waiting On:
Mala........
Hairitage Hydrations
Marie Dean
It's Perfectly Natural


----------



## chebaby

Brownie518 said:


> @IDareT'sHair
> 
> So you like that Amazon Butter, huh?
> 
> @chebaby - I love that Trigga, too!!! And that Vanilla scent really makes me want to rub it in every day.


 when i run out of the original im gonna get a big ole bottle with the vanilla scent.

tonight imma have my scalp dripping with that stuff


----------



## chebaby

i kinda want to shampoo my hair so ill either shampoo this week with cd black vanilla or i will just do a bentonite clay mask.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *when i run out of the original im gonna get a big ole bottle with the vanilla scent.*
> 
> *tonight imma have my scalp dripping with that stuff*


 
chebaby

Um...Okay....Soul-Glo.

Brownie518  Lawd......Look what you done did.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Um...Okay....Soul-Glo.
> 
> @Brownie518 Lawd......Look what you done did.


 
aint nobody tell her to make that oil that good lol. i actually love the smell it doesnt stink like the fw.
but i have scent oil so i may make the fw smell like hello sugar.


----------



## SimJam

IDareT'sHair said:


> SimJam
> 
> That always helps me relax too Sim.
> 
> What you gone use?
> 
> I'm already planning my next wash-day.  This has been a Stressful week for me.



so far washed scalp with Dr Bronners
co-wash with amala creme rinse 

now Im putting in some VS, will do a sloppy rinse out (leaving some product in)
then throw in some chunky twists for a twist out tomorrow


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> i kinda want to shampoo my hair so ill either shampoo this week with cd black vanilla *or i will just do a bentonite clay mask.*


 
chebaby

This sounds like too much work.... 

I was at the Grocery earlier and picked up some VO5 Kiwi Lime Clarifying (because it was $0.69) 

I had the 'Poo & the Conditioner in my cart and put them back.

I got enough Clarifying 'stuff'. 

Lawd PJ-ism is scary.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> This sounds like too much work....
> 
> I was at the Grocery earlier and picked up some VO5 Kiwi Lime Clarifying (because it was $0.69)
> 
> I had the 'Poo & the Conditioner in my cart and put them back.
> 
> I got enough Clarifying 'stuff'.
> 
> Lawd PJ-ism is scary.


 it is too much work i might call sage tomorrow morning and see if they still sell terressential mud wash. if they do ill just order that over the phone.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

SimJam 

That Amala Creme Rinse is thebomb.com


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> it is too much work *i might call sage tomorrow morning and see if they still sell terressential mud wash. if they do ill just order that over the phone.*


 
chebaby

Have you tried/used this before?  I can't remember?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

IDareT'sHair said:


> Waiting On:
> Mala........
> Hairitage Hydrations
> Marie Dean
> It's Perfectly Natural


 
Forgot:

Nounou Boutique


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> chebaby
> 
> Um...Okay....Soul-Glo.
> 
> Brownie518  Lawd......Look what you done did.


IDareT'sHair

Got che strung out on that Trigga 



IDareT'sHair said:


> Forgot:
> 
> Nounou Boutique



My SD will be here tomorrow, and IPN should be here Friday. After that, not waiting on a thing.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Have you tried/used this before? I can't remember?


 yea, and i loved it. its bentonite clay already pre mixed and ready to go takes the work out of it.
i really liked it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518  So then You can 'help' me wait on Mala.


----------



## chebaby

Brownie518 said:


> @IDareT'sHair
> 
> Got che strung out on that Trigga
> 
> 
> 
> My SD will be here tomorrow, and IPN should be here Friday. After that, not waiting on a thing.


 yep, its yall fault. im glad yall know
for real though, unless this oil makes me grow a third boob i dont think imma ever stop using it


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *yea, and i loved it. its bentonite clay already pre mixed and ready to go takes the work out of it.*
> *i really liked it.*


 
chebaby

Which one was you using???? Left-Coast Lemon?

*cough* See....I know a little 'somethin' 'bout Terressentials.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Which one was you using???? Left-Coast Lemon?
> 
> *cough* See....I know a little 'somethin' 'bout Terressentials.


 yep, thats the one.
i know you know because you the ultimate pj. a pj has to know


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby Brownie518

Speaking of Trigger...I'm still trying to 'decide' if I want to keep Extra Dark JBCO in my Stash.  

Part of me wants to.  So, I'm still tryna' decide that.  I still think I need E/D JBCO too.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> yep, thats the one.
> *i know you know because you the ultimate pj. a pj has to know*


 

chebaby

Hmp.  You ain't Neva' Lied.  

And they got a Lavender one too......... SMH


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby @Brownie518
> 
> Speaking of Trigger...I'm still trying to 'decide' if I want to keep Extra Dark JBCO in my Stash.
> 
> Part of me wants to. So, I'm still tryna' decide that. I still think I need E/D JBCO too.


i still dont know the difference between the two. i say keep which ever one stays on sale



IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Hmp. You ain't Neva' Lied.
> 
> And they got a Lavender one too......... SMH


 
nothing gets past you lmao.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> Brownie518  So then You can 'help' me wait on Mala.


IDareT'sHair

.........



chebaby said:


> yep, its yall fault. im glad yall know
> for real though, *unless this oil makes me grow a third boob* i dont think imma ever stop using it


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby 

I think it's _Psychological_ that the E/D is better. 

Isn't it the same price?  I don't think there is too much difference in the price.

I think Imma keep it close.  So, I'll re-up on E/D JBCO in the fall.

Brownie518  Don't you wanna help me wait on my Afroveda?...


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> I think it's* Psychological* that the E/D is better.
> 
> Isn't it the same price? I don't think there is too much difference in the price.
> 
> I think Imma keep it close. So, I'll re-up on E/D JBCO in the fall.
> 
> @Brownie518 Don't you wanna help me wait on my Afroveda?...


 thats exactly what it is psychological lmao.
they probably the same exact thing and they just left the ED in the oven longer


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@chebaby

Hush. Left it in the Oven too Long! 

Hmp. Imma stickin' with the Extra Dark.

**talmbout today is beauty's burfday**


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Hush. Left it in the Oven too Long!
> 
> Hmp. Imma stickin' with the Extra Dark.
> 
> **talmbout today is beauty's burfday**


 lmao you know they did. they were busy talking to mala on the phone and forgot to take the ED out the oven

it could be her birhtday


----------



## bronzebomb

Finally ordered my UFD extra butter with my $10 certificate from 3 Sisters Beauty Supply!

I only have to get something from b.a.s.k. And my weave from ONYC hair, then I'm on a no buy... Again


----------



## bronzebomb

Y'all see that Curlbox thread?


----------



## Ltown

Early morning ladies!

If any ordered from claudies recently she posted on fb that there was a death in the family and ordered were send on wed. So anything after maybe delayed.
Use up naturelle cleaner, it was ok had too much glyerin for me don't know why but notice my hair don't like it feels waxy.  Almost done with naturelle conditioner, happy my stash is getting thin for conditioner i really don't need alot for summer so i will be gearing up for fall/winter sales.


----------



## Golden75

bronzebomb said:


> Y'all see that Curlbox thread?


 
bronzebomb - Yes chile! A mess .


----------



## SimJam

off to the curlbox thread


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

Hey Che!  Did your box arrive?


----------



## SimJam

did it go poof? I dont see it


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

Hey Ladies!

That curlbox thread is a mess. Pink lotion for real?

chebaby. Got me rolling with the 3rd boob.

I cowashed yesterday and used up a BFH light creme condish that I thought was a cleansing one so i was saving it for wash day but put it with the wrong shower products. Detangled with that and so cheap condish and didn't lose to much hair. Rinsed and twisted up in 10 chunky twist with SSI curly souffle (it smells like bubble gum) SM curl smoothie and sealed with vatki frosting.
Will take them out tomorrow unless I can convince someone to take me out tonight.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

SimJam said:
			
		

> did it go poof? I dont see it



No it's a lil further back. I found it but I'm on the app.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Hey Che! Did your box arrive?


 yes it came i was so surprised cause i forgot to check the mail yesterday and came home to that heavy box when i saw what was in it i was doing the cabbage patch
thanx lady.


----------



## SimJam

OK I found it .... wow Pink lotion lol

Ive watched so many curlbox reviews on YT and the products didnt thrill me at all. Well there was one that evelyn (I forget her YT name) reviewed that I had a fleeting curiosity about.

If if they had a "curlbox - handmade" with stuff from HQS, HV, SD Tiiva MD B.A.S.K, Oyin even shea moisture and other drug/dept store brands now THAT would peak my interest.

or a "curlbox-organic" that had sample oils clays herbs and teas 

OMG OMG OMG


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *when i saw what was in it i was doing the cabbage patch*
> *thanx lady.*


 
@chebaby 

http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=...p4CMCQ&usg=AFQjCNG-s-1wdme_fYZ_wqsbcU0NzFp9oQ


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My Nounou (DB Mask) came today.....

Still no word from Mala _*crickets chirping*_

Oh Well. I do feel like buying something.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=...p4CMCQ&usg=AFQjCNG-s-1wdme_fYZ_wqsbcU0NzFp9oQ


 no you didnt
he looks real crazy doing that dance


----------



## SimJam

I enjoyed cowashing so much last night, I think I may do this more often... just a simple cowash and short Deep leave in with my hair therapy.

I had planned to wash out but the VS felt so good in that I just couldnt lol

Miss T I think the VS will make a nice cowasher  was thinking it was too thick, but I know it will now (after last night)


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> no you didnt
> *he looks real crazy doing that dance*


 
@chebaby Don't He?  He need to Stop.

That's how I imagining you lookin' when you opened it.



SimJam said:


> *Miss T I think the VS will make a nice cowasher  was thinking it was too thick, but I know it will now (after last night)*


 
@SimJam Thanks Girl! That's good to know. _*can't wait*_ 

I was ready to place another order, but it doesn't re-open until 07/22.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby Don't He? He need to Stop.
> 
> That's how I imagining you lookin' when you opened it.
> 
> 
> 
> @SimJam Thanks Girl! That's good to know. _*can't wait*_
> 
> I was ready to place another order, but it doesn't re-open until 07/22.


 naw i looked better than that. im a real cabbage patch professional.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> naw i looked better than that. *im a real cabbage patch professional*.


 
chebaby  Lawd......... 

I bet you can't Cabbage Patch & Hit PayNah at the same time!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I'm trying to think what Imma use tomorrow?  

I may do another overnight _KBB "Secret Weapon"_ tonight and then get up and Co-Cleanse with HQS and then slap on some HQS Coconut Mango under my Wig and come home & do a Henndigo for a few hours.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby Lawd.........
> 
> I bet you can't Cabbage Patch & Hit PayNah at the same time!


 yes i can. i be cabbage patching it up, then i spin around, jump in the air and land on the paynah button when i come back down
you better ask some body

i oil slicked my scalp last night with the trigga, surprised its not drippin everywhere


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> I'm trying to think what Imma use tomorrow?
> 
> *I may do another overnight *_*KBB "Secret Weapon*"_ tonight and then get up and Co-Cleanse with HQS and then slap on some HQS Coconut Mango under my Wig and come home & do a Henndigo for a few hours.


 you really tryna use this crap up huh?

i got a jar you can have


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> yes i can. *i be cabbage patching it up, then i spin around, jump in the air and land on the paynah button when i come back down*
> you better ask some body
> 
> *i oil slicked my scalp last night with the trigga, surprised its not drippin everywhere*


 
@chebaby *cough* I guess you did "train" for the PJ Olympics. So, I am not surprised.

That durn TriGGA' is addicting.



chebaby said:


> you really tryna use this crap up huh?
> 
> *i got a jar you can have*


 
@chebaby Dueces! I'm Skrait. 

And Yes....  I'm tryna' finish it up.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby *cough* I guess you did "train" for the PJ Olympics. So, I am not surprised.
> 
> That durn TriGGA' is addicting.
> 
> 
> 
> @chebaby *Dueces! I'm Skrait*.
> 
> And Yes.... I'm tryna' finish it up.


 im be tryna tell yall the pj olympics is where its at lmao.

ummm no really, its no problem at all. ill just mail it to you tomorrow with a pack of ORS and we'll call that an early christmas gift.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *ummm no really, its no problem at all. ill just mail it to you tomorrow with a pack of ORS and we'll call that an early christmas gift.*


 
chebaby

I'll Fed-Ex you a 16 ounce Jar of Dr. Miracles.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> I'll Fed-Ex you a 16 ounce Jar of Dr. Miracles.


 oh nooooooooo. i have no more space for products


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *i have no more space for products*


 
@chebaby

You Wrong.erplexed

You know you got somewhere to put that.

_*by the time Fed-Ex comes here to get it, after I buy it, you'll have room*_


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> You Wrong.erplexed
> 
> You know you got somewhere to put that.
> 
> _**by the time Fed-Ex comes here to get it, after I buy it*, you'll have room*_


 see thats doing too much i dont want to put you out of your way lol. you REALLY dont have to do that


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *see thats doing too much i dont want to put you out of your way lol. you REALLY dont have to do that*


 
chebaby

Don't worry about it Che.  My Pleasure.  It won't be a problem at all.  So, please nooooooooooooooo worries.  It won't be out of my way.

I can try to send you the 'Poo and see if they make "Gel" cause I know how much you Lurves Gel.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@chebaby

You might like:

http://www.drmiracles.com/shop/cleanse-condition/tingling-2-in-1-dandruff-shampoo-conditioner/

And You'll LURVE This:


http://www.drmiracles.com/shop/style/edge-holding-gel/


Imma see how much a Case of each is.......


----------



## chebaby

Please don't get me a case lmao. A whole case??? Lmao you a mess.


----------



## chebaby

That holding gel( yea I looked ) is over $5 for 2oz. What imma do with 2pz?


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

Very restless tonight.  Already hit paynah on some stuff for my party in the Fall.  Trying to stay off certain webpages before I hit paynah some more.

Boredom is a beast.


----------



## chebaby

imma go to my little indian store tomorrow and get me some powders. i think imma start hennaing again i know i said i wouldnt but yall already know how i change my mind lol.


----------



## bajandoc86

Hey ladies!

Surgery went well, momma is resting comfortably. She is hungry, and sucked her teeth when I told her maybe sips of water in the morning. LOLOL.

Had a looonnnggg day. It's so weird to be on the 'patient + family' side of things  I am not used to this role at all


----------



## Brownie518

Hello, everyone!! 
I just had to turn the AC on low. It just got so humid!! 

Anyway, my SD came today so I'm going to use the Mocha Silk and the Vanilla Silk.  I had some jars of HH Sprout that I wasn't using so I decided to use it as a prepoo. I've had that sitting most of the day.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@chebaby

So...Um...what 'exactly' is StankyLegBB suppose to be doing?  

She needs to reformulate this stuff or something. erplexed 

I'm not sure what the true purpose is.

chebaby

And...  I say this because:  IPN's Pre-Rx actually does 'something' as well as Shi's and from what I hear SD's "Pre" is also good for 1/2 the Price.

So, what is this suppose to actually be doing???....


----------



## Brownie518

bajandoc86 - so glad to hear your mom's surgery went well!!


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> So...Um...what 'exactly' is StankyLegBB suppose to be doing?
> 
> She needs to reformulate this stuff or something. erplexed
> 
> I'm not sure what the true purpose is.


 i dont have any clue. its called secret weapon right? maybe its purpose is a secret too


----------



## Arian

Whoops...posted in wrong thread...

DELETED


----------



## Brownie518

chebaby said:


> i dont have any clue. its called secret weapon right? maybe its purpose is a secret too




 This right here had me dyin!!!!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

bajandoc86  I'm glad your Mom is doing well.  Try to be in "daughter" mode and not in Dr. mode.

Brownie518  I read in another thread you were using Sprout as a Pre-Poo.  Sounds nice.

I'm still salty KBB got my $25.00


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> bajandoc86  I'm glad your Mom is doing well.  Try to be in "daughter" mode and not in Dr. mode.
> 
> Brownie518  I read in another thread you were using *Sprout as a Pre-Poo*.  Sounds nice.
> 
> I'm still salty KBB got my $25.00


IDareT'sHair

Yeah, I wasn't using it so I was looking at the ingredients and figured why not? I have about an inch left in a jar of Iman Butter that I'm going to use up the same way.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *i dont have any clue. its called secret weapon right? maybe its purpose is a secret too*


 
chebaby 

Lawd....I _'almost' feel half-way bad_ selling that 8 ounce I had to someone.  _*no refunds*_....

I mean reallyerplexed


----------



## chebaby

bajan im glad your mom is doing well.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Lawd....I _'almost' feel half-way bad_ selling that 8 ounce I had to someone. _*no refunds*_....
> 
> I mean reallyerplexed


 they never gonna buy nothing else from you again


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> Yeah, I wasn't using it so I was looking at the ingredients and figured why not? I have about an inch left in a jar of Iman Butter that I'm going to use up the same way.


 
I still have 2 Jars of Shi's Pre-Poo Buttercreme. I'll start on this next after I finish up this "Secret Weapon" _*what a waste of $*_

I'll use 1 as a Pre-Rx (overnight) and the other one the way you've been using yours -- as a Butter.

Brownie518


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *they never gonna buy nothing else from you again*


 
chebaby  It was Beauty!  She know I'm good.... 

At least I didn't give her a 'random' birthday.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby It was Beauty! She know I'm good....
> 
> At least I didn't give her a 'random' birthday.


 a random birthday is better than some secret crap in a jar


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

Bajan- glad to know everything went well. Enjoy your time with your family.

I nearly choked after reading the secret weapon comment chebaby


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *a random birthday is better than some secret crap in a jar*


 
chebaby

Shole is. 

I think  a "Moldy" product is better than this stuff.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Lemme go look at them ingredients again.
http://shop.karensbodybeautiful.com/product-p/1015.htm


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

Why is that now I have time to browse product sites there are no sales?

ETA: Not like I have a ton of money to spend but dangerplexed


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Vonnieluvs08 said:


> *Why is that now I have time to browse product sites there are no sales?*


 
Vonnieluvs08  Saving you from your PJ ways!


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

I guess so...but who said I really wanted to be saved?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Vonnieluvs08  You can always get Ave You.  FIVE will give you 15% and $1.00 shipping $50.00 and over.

Hairveda has Flat-Rate Shipping now and a Points system.

Ummm.......You can get some "It's Perfectly Natural"  20% NEWS if you sign up for the Newsletter 15% if you use APPRECIATION or $45.00 Free Shipping = FREESHIP

Nounou's Boutique: Free Shipping over $40.00 it was $35.00

Hairitage 10% off SAVE10


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Shole is.
> 
> I think a "Moldy" product is better than this stuff.


 
you might be right though


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby  Yep.

Vonnieluvs08 *cracks knuckles* Lemme see what else....DB you can always use "QUEEN" and get 15%

Curlmart always has specials....um......


----------



## SimJam

@bajadoc86 glad to know mommy is doing well.

On my way to my cuzzos birthday drink up .... did a quick twist out, hope it keeps up in the night air ... right lololol who am I kidding


----------



## IDareT'sHair

SimJam  Have fun Lady!  And stay away from that Volka.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@chebaby

What are you doin' to your hair tonight? 

I guess Imma sleep in this "Non-Secret Weapon" and maybe either Cowash with Moist24/7 or use HQS's Cleanser.

I haven't decided which? 

More than likely Hairveda. Since Imma do a Hendigo when I get home, I want to keep as much Moisture in as I can.


----------



## bajandoc86

Oh sweet baby jesus.....I just realized that in my rush to reach home, I didn't bring a single hair product. Not even a lil oil. Lawwwdddddd. And B'dos is not like Ja, I don't have anywhere to go that sells the good/handmade stuff. 

I think my momma has some raw shea butter around somewhere...maybe I can do some twists with that.  Why did I forget to bring my QB products?!?!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

bajandoc86  Sweet Baby Jeezus is right.

How long are you going to be there?

Me & chebaby can send you some ORS & some Dr. Miracles.


----------



## bajandoc86

You wrong Ms.T! I just spied a bottle of Pink Lotion on my momma's dresser ......I'm starting to feel a lil panicked....


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

Thanks T.  I know you always know how to satisfy a fellow PJ's urges.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> What are you doin' to your hair tonight?
> 
> I guess Imma sleep in this "Non-Secret Weapon" and maybe either Cowash with Moist24/7 or use HQS's Cleanser.
> 
> I haven't decided which?
> 
> More than likely Hairveda. Since Imma do a Hendigo when I get home, I want to keep as much Moisture in as I can.


 tonight imma oil my scalp with trigga again and then tomorrow i think imma shampoo lightly with cd black vanilla and follow up with cj rehab and w&g with either kckt or cd hair milk.

dont be threatening bajan. talking about you gonna send her your ORS and Dr craptastic


----------



## chebaby

bajandoc86 said:


> Oh sweet baby jesus.....I just realized that in my rush to reach home, I didn't bring a single hair product. Not even a lil oil. Lawwwdddddd. And B'dos is not like Ja, I don't have anywhere to go that sells the good/handmade stuff.
> 
> I think my momma has some raw shea butter around somewhere...maybe I can do some twists with that.  Why did I forget to bring my QB products?!?!


 chile i dont know how you forgot to pack your products lol. lawd i dont know what i would do without products. my hair would shrivel and crawl off my head.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

IDareT'sHair which tea lightful do you and Brownie like?


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Hey ladies we made it to NY and will be here until Saturday when we leave for Trinidad. We took 2 days to celebrate our anniversary before we left since we'll be traveling on the actual day.

divachyk if I remember correctly your anniversary is sometime within the next two weeks so I pray that God continues to bless   your marriage for many years to come. 

I'll try and log on when I can to keep up. Everyone stay safe and we'll chat soon.


----------



## divachyk

Hey curlyhersheygirl, you have a great memory! 10 Aug is our big day. We'll hit 14 years. Happy Anniversary to you. What # is this for you and dh? Enjoy your time away and safe travels.  May God continue to bless your union for many years to come also.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> SimJam  Have fun Lady!  And stay away from that Volka.







bajandoc86 said:


> You wrong Ms.T! I just spied a bottle of Pink Lotion on my momma's dresser ......I'm starting to feel a lil panicked....



Pink Lotion....? She got that Curlbox...? 



Vonnieluvs08 said:


> IDareT'sHair which tea lightful do you and Brownie like?


Vonnieluvs08

Both!! 
I love the Tealightful Shine pomade  and the TeaLightful spritz, too. . The pomade is good for scalp massages, prepoos, and on my length. The spritz I like to use under my DCs, as part of a prepoo, and under my leave in.


----------



## Brownie518

I finished up a ShiNaturals Tea Rinse, no backups. I'm about to go order some more. I also finished a jar of Hairitage Sprout and I think I might have 1 or 2 more 2oz jars. 

I ordered that Hairveda Green Bag special that has CoCasta and Red Tea Deep conditioner in it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Vonnieluvs08 

the Tea-Lightful Shine Pomade.  I haven't tried the "Quench" Spritz yet.  I actually like everything.

The Pumpkin Honey Butter, Turn Me Loose Detangler, the Marsh/Aloe Creme.  

I have the Carrot Avocado Creme coming in this next order and the rest are repeat purchases.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

bajandoc86  Lawd Doc, not the pank lotion!  *really...that's not funny*erplexed


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518  Dang, that HV Green Bag sounds good. 

I never look at those.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> Brownie518  Dang, that HV Green Bag sounds good.
> 
> I never look at those.


IDareT'sHair

Really? I would have thought you always looked at 'specials.'  I know I do and that one sounds good, don't you think? And it's nice to see that she has those big sizes of some items. I'll be getting that big ole CoCasta sooner or later.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Merning Ladies!  I just cowashed with Hairveda's Moist 24/7.  Did a quick Dudley Creme Protein while I showered.

I now have on HQS Coconut Mango and 2 Plastic Caps.  Will keep this on & come home and start on this Henidgo. 

Trying to decide if I want to keep it on overnight.  Lawd....That Gray is lookin' Fierce.  Either that or I stay up late. 

I need a good 4-6 hours of Hendigo.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *Really? I would have thought you always looked at 'specials.'  I know I do and that one sounds good, don't you think? And it's nice to see that she has those big sizes of some items. I'll be getting that big ole CoCasta sooner or later.*


 
Brownie518  Nope because I thought it was 'randoms'.  Do you get to pick your own?

I would love the one you got!!!!


----------



## Golden75

Lawd, I think imma hit pay nah on the HV Green Bag.  $20 for 2 full size products, that's a deal right durr.  Thanks Brownie518, didn't even know they had these.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

Got My Green Bag! *thanks pusha'* I mean....Brownie

Great Choice

Lawd...Lemme get out of here!

Later Ladies


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> Brownie518  Nope because I thought it was 'randoms'.  Do you get to pick your own?
> 
> I would love the one you got!!!!


IDareT'sHair

No, the one I got is the only one offered.  Just click on it and it tells you what will be in there.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> Brownie518
> 
> Got My Green Bag! *thanks pusha'* I mean....Brownie
> 
> Great Choice
> 
> Lawd...Lemme get out of here!
> 
> Later Ladies


IDareT'sHair

Have a good one at work!!! See you later. 

Um hmm, I knew you'd get it, too... You are welcome!!


----------



## Golden75

Got my Green Bag too!  I like the reward system, and that you can redeem after only 5 points.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

Dang T you bought the last one!


----------



## Golden75

I was going to say, I went back to the site, and I don't see the Green Bag listed. Interesting. I was mad that after my order went thru I see a 15% coupon code, but mosty likely it would not have worked with the bag. 

ETA: I don't even see Amala Deep Cleanse Poo listed.


----------



## Brownie518

Golden75

I was looking to get the Deep Cleanse also. That's the main reason I went to the site. And that 15% did NOT work, fyi...LOL, you know I tried, though!


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

Brownie518 - girl I did to! Was skrait mad it was even there. I refreshed my page thinking I couldn't add the bag cuz of a glitch and that jawn was gone.  I think she was lurking here and took that straight down before we went HAM on that site.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

Looking at the deluxe MC 24 and mad they ain't got the acai phyto in deluxe size that my ish right there for cowashing.  I could always detangle easy with that.

Veda #1 gonna hafta wait on this money


----------



## Brownie518

Vonnieluvs08

I was thinking the same thing. I hadn't heard anything about that and you know folks talk if she has something new. I hope I don't get an email saying Oh, it's not available...

OH...Groupon has an offer for Carol's Daughter in NYC, in store only

$15 for $30 worth of natural haircare, skin, and beauty products
$35 for $75 worth of natural haircare, skin, and beauty products


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

Brownie518

I found it again in the oil blend section and when I added it to my cart it said out of stock.  So if it didn't say it when u hit paynah then u got it.


----------



## divachyk

Yes, the bag is OOS. I tried adding it to my cart to see what I'd get and it was womp, womp, womp.


----------



## Golden75

Brownie518 - I'm thinking the same thing, an email say, "nah PJ you missed this special".  Figured that coupon wouldn't work 

Well now we know to keep checking for her specials.  I wonder if it will be a monthly thing. I'll try to remember to check every week 

Oh, I'm mad, but I won't get :heated: yet til I know if I didn't get points for this order.  My email said 0 points earned


----------



## Ltown

Hello ladies!

Another hot weekend coming.  bajandoc86, happy mom well.


----------



## SimJam

Good afternoon layzees had a nice time with my cuzzo and fam

bajandoc86 chile try find some coconut or olive oil or something .... and if u see any packages with USA stamps on DONT OPEN IT .... Miss T and Che mean no good lolol

Brownie518 OMG that pink lotion/curl box reference made me 

IDareT'sHair Vodka is my friend, and I dont plan to fall out of favour like Ltown


----------



## bajandoc86

Brownie518  @ the Pank lotion in the curl box. 

SimJam chile things down here are TERRIBLE. I scoured town today...I even took pics, to show you ladies in here what the offerings are like. Shelves full of Dax, apex pressing oil, motions, african pride, queen helene, doo gro and blue magic. Da hayle am I supposed to do with that?!?!

I found one store selling the design essentials natural hair line, so I took the plunge and bought the curl cleansing creme and the curl stretching creme. Sigh.


----------



## SimJam

bajandoc86 the design essentials natural line is pretty good. my stylist has used the twisting pudding (or something like that) in my hair before and its very similar to the HV whipped gelly - in terms of hold and moisture 

and Ive been looking for the cleansing creme but every time I go to my pharmacy its finished !!!! so please tell me how it goes!!!


----------



## Brownie518

bajandoc86

Wow, at that shelf!! That mayo there with the green lid used to be my die hard prepoo, though. Can't speak on anything else...
Design Essentials is pretty good, though. I'm sure your hair will be alright. 

It's hot as heck today, again, and about to storm. erplexed I feel like messin in my hair.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

Wish I could have done my hair today. My chunky twist out came out horrible so I pinned it back. I spritz my scalp with tea mix and sealed with Trigga and rubbed some as I took out my twists.

Think I'm going to put some mini twists in this weekend. I'm tired of doing my hair each week so i will put it up for a few weeks. This heat makes me so lazy.


----------



## Brownie518

*Buy 1 Get 1 Free sale - It's Perfectly Natural*

Buy any 8oz product and get any 4oz product free - code MYFREEBIE


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *Buy 1 Get 1 Free sale - It's Perfectly Natural*
> 
> Buy any 8oz product and get any 4oz product free - code MYFREEBIE


 
Brownie518  What you get?  I got *cough* 

Er..Um...and 8 ounce Mustard Palm and a 4 ounce Carrot Avocado.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> Brownie518  What you get?  I got *cough*
> 
> Er..Um...and 8 ounce Mustard Palm and a 4 ounce Carrot Avocado.



8oz Mustard Palm and 4oz Hibiscus spritz


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> chile i dont know how you forgot to pack your products lol. lawd i dont know what i would do without products.* my hair would shrivel and crawl off my head.*


 
chebaby

Lawd...what be wrong with You


----------



## Brownie518

I ordered another Coffee Pomade from The Pomade Shop this morning and already got my ship notice. That's what I'm talkin about.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

SimJam Well Sim..I know you wasn't too deep into that Vodka. You did good. 

Cause you didn't tear it up & call it Volka.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> I ordered another Coffee Pomade from The Pomade Shop this morning and already got my ship notice. That's what I'm talkin about.


 
Brownie518  My Marie Dean came today.  That Juicy Mango Oil smells thebomb.com *wish i woulda' got both in J.M.*

The Island Coconut...meh...not so much.  

She's kinda hit & miss with the scents.  Don't nobody got that on lock 'cept Dana.

She did send me some nice Samples.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Vonnieluvs08 said:


> *Dang T you bought the last one!*


 

Vonnieluvs08 

I trained with Brownie518 and chebaby for the PJ Olympics.

We breaks the records on that PayNah

_*you got to get in where you fit in*_


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Lawd...what be wrong with You


 i dont be telling no fibs
hey T hey Brownie

today i lightly shampooed with elucence cause it was at arms reach and then i conditioned and detangled with my sample of ashlii amala i freakin love the smell of that stuff.
then i used kckt as a leave in and did a hig messy sloppy side show bob-y puff and called it a day lmao.

tomorrow i will co wash with trader joes nourish spa and use it as a leave in.
tomorrow i will also go pick me up some henna since i am no longer broke. dont you love when people finally pay you back money they owe you

sunday i plan on doing a henna mixed with tea instead of water and then follow up with bee mine deep conditioner(cant wait to try it). 

so OT but YSL makes the best freaking mascara i have been searching for a mascara that i can fall deep in love with the the volume effect mascara and the shocking black mascara are so on point


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518 My Marie Dean came today. That Juicy Mango Oil smells thebomb.com *wish i woulda' got both in J.M.*
> 
> The Island Coconut...meh...not so much.
> 
> She's kinda hit & miss with the scents. Don't nobody got that on lock 'cept Dana.
> 
> She did send me some nice Samples.


 i have her detangler in JM and i agree the smell is amazing. but her coconut lime is gross it smells spicy. aint nothing coconut or lime about it lmao.


----------



## chebaby

hey vonnie


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> Vonnieluvs08
> 
> *I trained with Brownie518 and chebaby for the PJ Olympics.*
> 
> We breaks the records on that PayNah
> 
> _*you got to get in where you fit in*_





What's up, chebaby!!!


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Vonnieluvs08
> 
> *I trained with @**Brownie518** and @**chebaby** for the PJ Olympics.*
> 
> *We breaks the records on that PayNah*
> 
> _**you got to get in where you fit in**_


 OKAY!!!!! better let em know.
we go hard out here in the pj world

its almost like doing the grown up, i got mine, you better get yours


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

divachyk said:
			
		

> Hey curlyhersheygirl, you have a great memory! 10 Aug is our big day. We'll hit 14 years. Happy Anniversary to you. What # is this for you and dh? Enjoy your time away and safe travels.  May God continue to bless your union for many years to come also.



divachyk Thanks. It's our 16th


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl  I wanted to also wish you a Happy Anniversary Mrs. Curly!  Have a wonderful trip.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *OKAY!!!!! better let em know.*
> *we go hard out here in the pj world*
> 
> *its almost like doing the grown up, i got mine, you better get yours*


 

chebaby  Ain't it the truff? 

Girl.....I swooped down and was in & out.  You _know_ how we do.

We don't play.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

So i have a cart of IPN stuff but I'm not getting the free shipping over $45. Is it automatic?

I have the 8oz tea-lightful pomade, 4oz red palm dc, marsh aloe, turn me loose, brahmi strength.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

Hey Che!

I know how it goes down in here. I was a lil salty at first but I'll get over it with some IPN.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Vonnieluvs08 said:


> So i have a cart of IPN stuff but *I'm not getting the free shipping over $45. Is it automatic?*
> 
> I have the 8oz tea-lightful pomade, 4oz red palm dc, marsh aloe, turn me loose, brahmi strength.


 
Vonnieluvs08  Code = *FREESHIP*


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

IDareT'sHair its only letting me do one coupon per order so I'm just going to get the tea lightful pomade and the brahmi leave in (or maybe the dc, I'm a dc junkie)


----------



## chebaby

i cant wait to get my henna tomorrow


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Okay...So Here's what I used up:

1 VO5 Moisture Milks (for Henna Rinse out) *have about 8-10 back ups*
1 HV Moist 24/7 *have about 4/5 back ups*
1 Sample Marie Dean Baobab Oil in Cranberry Pomegrante *have 2 back ups*
1 Claudie Leave-In Detangling Spritz *no back ups* Will switch to AV Moringa Detangler

Really, really close to using up 1 HV Red Tea Moisturizer.  May actually finish this up this weekend. *2 back ups*


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Vonnieluvs08  She's really stingy.....

*seriously*


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> Okay...So Here's what I used up:
> 
> 1 VO5 Moisture Milks (for Henna Rinse out) *have about 8-10 back ups*
> 1 HV Moist 24/7 *have about 4/5 back ups*
> 1 Sample Marie Dean Baobab Oil in Cranberry Pomegrante *have 2 back ups*
> 1 Claudie Leave-In Detangling Spritz *no back ups* Will switch to AV Moringa Detangler
> 
> Really, really close to using up 1 HV Red Tea Moisturizer. May actually finish this up this weekend. *2 back ups*


 you using up a good amount of stuff


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *you using up a good amount of stuff*


 
chebaby  Thanks Che. 

I know I said I wanted to use up quite a bit of "stuff" before Labor Day.  Hopefully, I will.

Imma go in hard until then.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby Thanks Che.
> 
> I know I said I wanted to use up quite a bit of "stuff" before Labor Day. Hopefully, I will.
> 
> *Imma go in hard until then*.


 im right with you on that one.
i gotta start using up a good amount of stuff.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby  I kinda wanted to start trying out this Power Oasis.  I'll keep lookin' at it.  And I want to pull out my Kyra while it's nice & hot.  

It's such a delightful Summery scent. 

But right now, I'm using Tiiva Naturals Green Tea Leave-In.

HQS has a new Strawberry Coconut Cleansing Conditioner coming out and some other new items.  She said they would be on Artfire at 9:00 CST.

I want that Strawberry Cleanser.  The Coconut Lime I read, (which is my favorite cleansing conditioner right now) has a bit of protein.  

*No wonder I lurves it*


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

Great job using up stuff T. You will be able to use up stuff at this rate. Just don't keep a lot of stuff open at once.

I hate stingy folk. Free shipping should be automatic. 

Che have fun with the henna. This is my off month for henna but I may use some cassia


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Vonnieluvs08  Nah, I don't open up a bunch of stuff. I don't do that.  

Only 1-2 of 'like' items.

chebaby  Other than Henna....what else you buyin'?


----------



## Ltown

curlyhersheygirl said:


> divachyk Thanks. It's our 16th





curlyhersheygirl said:


> Hey ladies we made it to NY and will be here until Saturday when we leave for Trinidad. We took 2 days to celebrate our anniversary before we left since we'll be traveling on the actual day.
> 
> divachyk if I remember correctly your anniversary is sometime within the next two weeks so I pray that God continues to bless   your marriage for many years to come.
> 
> I'll try and log on when I can to keep up. Everyone stay safe and we'll chat soon.


curlyhersheygirl, divachyk, congratulations and happy anniversary.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Vonnieluvs08 Nah, I don't open up a bunch of stuff. I don't do that.
> 
> Only 1-2 of 'like' items.
> 
> @chebaby Other than Henna....what else you buyin'?


 i MIGHT get me that new cd hair milk.


----------



## divachyk

Ladies, my friend raved about the Save Your Do from Nicole Arai Parker. She gave it props and said it absorbed all of her sweat while doing heavy cardio workouts. Her IRL testimony got me interested.

ETA: The price is $30, yeah I think I'mma pass for now no matter how good she claims it to be. Should I change my mind, I'll let you all know and give you my take.


----------



## Brownie518

*HAIR TRIGGER SALE*

Who says Friday the 13th is bad luck??? ....We don't! In fact We think you deserve to have a lucky 13 filled weekend! So this weekend until Monday July 16th SAVE 13% off any purchase of $13 or more....You bet your Lucky Stars Lady Luck is on your side! Use Coupon code LUCKY13 in the shopping cart. Get in on the savings before your luck runs out!

http://www.hairtriggergrowthelixir.com/


----------



## Ltown

Hello ladies, it quiet in here lurker posting

Nothing new with me just KISS with the hair, tomorrow will prepoo with coconut oil, cowash with hv, do ph with hv, use claudie quinoa coffee something I don't know what the heck I'm using. My PJ days are in the shadow now I have narrowed down my staples.  I don't have many backups of anything so when I use up it for real
I do need to check the shelf life of these butters especially enso I have don't want no more mold and I can't keep track of products in the refrigerator/cubbies that why I had mold


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

Afternoon Ladies. It is quiet in here.
I spent the morning twisting my hair up in small twists. I used the red tea gel to keep it smooth and frizz free. It was really nice going on and moisturizing. I put some Trigga on my scalp and tied it up to straighten it out some.

I will probably keep these in for 2-3 weeks. And wash once and mositurize and seal daily. It will feel good to not do my hair for the rest of the month tho I would like to use up some more products.


----------



## chebaby

Hey ladies
I just drove all the way out west bubba flick to get my henna and they didn't have the one I normally get. So I ended up getting one pack of Rajasthani and jamila. It the jamila isn't BAQ. So I hope I like them.


----------



## Ltown

I used claudies coffee quiona, ok this is my second coffee product ain't liking the smell. No more coffee products.


----------



## chebaby

Ltown, i normally dont like the smell of coffee either but i love the smell of the jar of joe and  the bask java bean and honey. they both smell the java bean smells a little better because it also has a honey smell too.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> Hey ladies
> I just drove all the way out west bubba flick to get my henna and *they didn't have the one I normally get. So I ended up getting one pack of Rajasthani and jamila. It the jamila isn't BAQ. So I hope I like them.*


 
chebaby

Let us know how it turns out.

*cackles* at West Bubba Flick



Ltown said:


> I used claudies coffee quiona, *ok this is my second coffee product ain't liking the smell. No more coffee products*.


 
Ltown

I Lurve Coffee Smelling Products.  My Claudie Coffee Quinoa smelled absolutely nothing like Coffee.  I think I got them scented.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Evening Ladies!

Just relaxing.  My Hendigo turned out very nice.  Just keeping things moisturized.  

Been using HV's Red Roobis Tea Creme and using IPN's Tea-Lightful Shine Pomade on my Scalp.

It's very soothing to my scalp and I'm addicted to it....


----------



## chebaby

T, I'll let you know about the henna. I might mix up the jamila tonight and freeze it and then let the color release tomorrow.
But imm go on over to naturally curly and read up on Rajasthani henna before I use that one. I remember seeing it mentioned over there.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

Well oke: Did You get the CD Hair Milk?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

When I mix mine up, I just let it sit on the kitchen counter overnight and the dye is fully released in the a.m.


----------



## chebaby

I haven't gone to the cd store yet but I might go tomorrow. I really want that milk.

Since you tell me you just leave your henna out I might do that when I get home.

I used nourish spa as a leave in today and I swear it's the best leave in ever.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> I haven't gone to the cd store yet but I might go tomorrow. *I really want that milk.*
> 
> *Since you tell me you just leave your henna out I might do that when I get home.*
> 
> I used nourish spa as a leave in today and I swear it's the best leave in ever.


 
@chebaby

Yeah, I only "freeze" the left-overs. The night before, I mix cover and let it sit on the counter overnight. 

In the morning....tis per'fect.

And right before I apply, I squirt a little 'oil' into it & stir, this time, I used EVOO.

Lawd...Girl I hope you get your Milk~!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

I wish I had a box out there, but I know I ain't got nothing coming.erplexed  

Mala = 
IPN might ship out next week
Hairitage *too soon* 
HV =


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@chebaby

I feel like buying something. But I just bought that IPN B1 G1 (4 ounce) Free oh, and Hairveda.

I think Imma wait until SD's opens back up & see if I can get that Destination Hydration.


----------



## Brownie518

Hey, ladies!!

IDareT'sHair chebaby   What ya'll doin? I'm here at work...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518 I was hoping you would stop on in. What's up B? 

How's your Hair? You doin' it tomorrow?

Imma do a nice Soak on Monday night. I might do a Christine Gant Neem Oil Soak. 

I want to use something heavy, and I think I might be out of EVOO. Maybe I'll do a Trigga' Soak.

I might pick up a small bottle of EVOO. I thought I had some, but I don't see it.

I know I ain't using that KBB.


----------



## chebaby

T I think imma do my henna just like you described. I will probably add wheat germ oil and oil my scalp with trigger before I apply.

Yea it don't sound like you got anything coming soon. Especially. Of Veda 2.

Brownie, hey girl
I'm at this place called smokey bones waiting to eat lol. I'm supposed to be on a diet but ain't nobody got time for that lol.


----------



## chebaby

T, you know you wanna use that kbb lmao


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby  Gurl...I don't know what that KBB stuff 'supose to do?  I ain't seenth nothing yet but my $25.00 down the drain....

Ooooo Smoky Bones use to have the best BBQ Chicken Nachos.  They discontinued them here.  

And I like the little doughnuts.  (I don't know if they still have those).  

I haven't been there in years.


----------



## Brownie518

I've never heard of Smokey Bones. I sure am hungry, though.

IDareT'sHair - I won't be doing my hair until wednesday, unless I slide a quick cowash in on Monday morning. This heat wave is supposed to last 9 days, at least, so I might have to.


----------



## Brownie518

I wonder what kind of reviews that KBB is getting...


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair

Are you going to try the HQS Pineapple Honey Hibiscus joint? I want that and the Strawberry CC.


----------



## chebaby

I know kern need a quick slap to the back of the head for making that crap in a jar lol.

We just started coming to smokey bones. I think it's the only one in our area. I was just telling the ex we gotta get them doughnuts and it comes with strawberry dipping sauce.


----------



## chebaby

Brownie, I'm sure that kbb stankylegg ain't getting good review. Unless its from friends and family lol.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518  Last night I had 4 Strawberry Cleansers and 1 Pineapple Honey in a Cart and couldn't check-out via Artfire, so I gave up.erplexed  

I convo'ed her and she was asking me what kind of Browser I was on. "Do this, Do that," and I decided:  It ain't that serious.  I can wait.

chebaby  Hmp.  Sounds like you gone be makin' some 'doughnuts' tonight....


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518 Yeah, Monday night, I wanna do a nice heavy soak. I might hafta' buy some EVOO if I go to the Grocery tomorrow.

I need to look for something.

ETA:  Imma do a Pura Brazil Loc Soak


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *I know kern need a quick slap to the back of the head for making that crap in a jar lol.*


 
chebaby

Yeah, after I snatch my $25.00 outta her hand.......:buttkick:


----------



## Brownie518

chebaby said:


> Brownie, I'm sure that kbb stankylegg ain't getting good review. Unless its from friends and family lol.



 I know, right. 


Yo, have I said how much I love that Mocha Silk Infusion?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *Yo, have I said how much I love that Mocha Silk Infusion?*


 
Brownie518 

Um...

About as many times as you said you love CD BV Smoove.

And about as much as I've said (lately) I really love AV's Ashlii Amala


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518 

Imma do my Soak with Purabody's Brazil Loc Oil. 

I needed to look and see what I had on hand. I could also do a Cocosta Soak?


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> Imma do my Soak with Purabody's Brazil Loc Oil.
> 
> I needed to look and see what I had on hand. I could also do a Cocosta Soak?


IDareT'sHair


 CoCasta is always good for soaking. That's how I have always used that for the most part. I wonder when our Green Bags will ship?


----------



## chebaby

Who the green bags from? If its any of the. Veda twins you won't get it this hear lmao.

Yea I think imma finally try that bee mine deep conditioner tomorrow.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@chebaby Lawd Yes. 'Veda Twin #1 had the Bags.

But I bet I get that durn Green Bag _before_ I get that AV.

@Brownie518 So, it will either be Pura or Cocosta. 

Maybe Cocasta since I have quite a bit of that with 1 on the way.

ETA: BM DC'er is the bomb.com


----------



## Brownie518

chebaby

Veda1 had Green Bag special with CoCasta and a Red Tea deep conditioner.


----------



## Brownie518

Hey, what scent is that Bee Mine DC now?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *Hey, what scent is that Bee Mine DC now?*


 
Brownie518 

I have the 16 ounce Coconut Creme.  I thought the _'other scent' _got discontinued?

I love that DC'er.  You the one that put me on to that one.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> I have the 16 ounce Coconut Creme.  I thought the _'other scent' _got discontinued?
> 
> I love that DC'er.  You the one that put me on to that one.


IDareT'sHair

Coconut? I might have to revisit that in the near future, then. That 'other scent' was horrendous. I loved how my hair felt using it, though.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *Coconut? I might have to revisit that in the near future, then. That 'other scent' was horrendous. I loved how my hair felt using it, though.*


 
@Brownie518 I'm glad you put me on to it. *even tho' it stank* 

It was excellent.

Yep. It comes in Coconut Creme nah. 

I'm glad she got rid of that other scent.


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair - I just pulled out Cocasta last night & put Brazil Loc back in the stash.  I forgot how much I like this oil.  Plus I wanted to get started on this bottle since one on the way.  

Can't wait for that Red Tea DC to get here!  Even though it's going straight to the stash


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75  Yeah, I really like that Purabody Brazil.  

My Sapote solidifies on me.  I don't know what that's about.

I agree Cocosta is good.  I have an unopened bottle in my Stash and now 1 on the way.  

I might have 2 in my Stash tho'.


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair - I forgot I had Brazil Loc out .  Haven't used my sapote in awhile.  I had this Cocasta for awhile just sitting in that closet. 

So imma oil my scalp with some now.  Wash day tomorrow.


----------



## Brownie518

Golden75 said:


> @IDareT'sHair - I just pulled out Cocasta last night & put Brazil Loc back in the stash.  I forgot how much I like this oil.  Plus I wanted to get started on this bottle since one on the way.
> 
> Can't wait for that Red Tea DC to get here!  Even though it's going straight to the stash



Pfft, not mine! I'm using mine asap...once I get it


----------



## chebaby

Hairveda got a red tea deep conditioner now?

My bee mine is coconut scent


----------



## Brownie518

chebaby

It was a limited quantity thing only offered in the Green Bag special.


----------



## Golden75

Brownie518 - I'm in braids and I usually don't try new stuff while braided up, since i really can't do an accurate assessment.  But that rule may have to change


----------



## Brownie518

Golden75

Yeah, I hear you. I'll let you know how it is, though. For sure!!


----------



## divachyk

I finally used my HV red tea and was kind of worried at first. My hair didn't feel fabulous. My hair felt wonderful the next morning. I guess the product needed time to soak into my hair.



Ltown said:


> I used claudies coffee quiona, ok this is my second coffee product ain't liking the smell. No more coffee products.


Sorry Ltown. I usually like the smell of coffee.


----------



## Ltown

Good morning!

The weekend goes by too fast.

IDareT'sHair, divachyk, i love coffee but it just weird smelling it in my hair.


----------



## SimJam

Morning laydeez ... I also agree .... weekend gone too soon

today will be hair day

yesterday I used some BFH (I keep finding half used bottles, like they regenerate somewhere) to detangle then slathered my hair with wheatgerm oil with the intention to wash ---- but didint get around to it. 

then my cousin called me to help her redecorate her apt so I pulled out the twists and threw my hair up into a scarf .... Im getting better at this scarf thing 

Im also tickled pink about the progress of my edges and nape  Trigga, liquid gold and maxi hair I love you all - plus Ive made a conscious effort to reduce stress in my life (when Im stressed I pull out my hair)












This morning Im gonna wash with Dr bronners, then cowash with destination hydration, then maybe steam with chocolate bliss (if its not too hot).

then I'll slap in some twists for a twistout tomorrow


----------



## bajandoc86

Your hair is so THICK SimJam! 

Well ladies....Momma is discharged from the hospital TODAY!!  I am uber uber happy


----------



## SimJam

YaY bajandoc86 .... hope u allowing her more than sips of water now 

Thanks for da thickness complement .... though my hair is not by any ways thin, it had actually thinned out/broken a lot last year.

Was so obsessed with getting to APL last year I neglected the actual health of my hair .... this years refocus on health is paying off  

also the no buy had me actually using up my products ... was just hoarding them and not having my hair benefit regularly enough from their yummy goodness


----------



## bajandoc86

SimJam, chile she to' UP some chicken and rice yesterday 

That's great that your hair is thriving....definitely looks healthy


----------



## IDareT'sHair

SimJam  Great Progress Sim!  And...........I love the Scarves.  

Very Chic and a nice assortment.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Morning Ladies!

bajandoc86  YAY!  That's Great News.  Remember, stay in daughter mode.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Put HV's Avosoya on Length and Scalp.


----------



## Shay72

Damn....I don't want to do my hair. I have to at least do a hot oil and dc with steam today. Every summer I say I won't let my work schedule derail my routine. As usual it is a fail . I'm just so mf'ing tired. I blame my mama for this work ethic (read as workaholic).


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Shay72 Where the debil you been?

Working?????


----------



## Shay72

IDareT'sHair
 and folks just quitting left & right just making it worse. I've got a busy week coming up too. I've also decided to go back to the online dating so spending alot of time on that too.

Oh yeah still ain't did a thing to my hair. Decided I'm too lazy to steam so plastic cap it is.


----------



## Golden75

I am soooo procrastinating on washing my hair.  I'll give myself til 2 to get started.

Shay72 - hope work gets better soon & you meet someone special!


----------



## divachyk

@SimJam, your hair is pretty. Love the scarf. 

@bajandoc86,  Glad mom is out of the hospital. Now go love on her some more.

@Shay72, hopefully work smooths out. I'm in a position where we are going through a reorg and that has been very challenging and exhausting. I'm one of the key players tasked with figuring out how to make things run smoothly post-reorg and my brain is fried. Not to mention I'm still having personnel issues. I wish mine would quit. It would be so much easier in the long run than dealing with disgruntled/problem ppl.

@Golden75, I'm about to wash now. Don't want to but I'm dining with dh at the firestation later so I got to get a move on.


----------



## Golden75

So I did the deed.  Siting under my heat cap with AE Garlic Mask slathered on thick!  Sipping on a pumpkin smoothie   watching these crazy broads on Snapped


----------



## IDareT'sHair

"It's Perfectly Natural" *50% *off: 
Tea-Lightful Hair Quencher
Horsetail & Hibiscus Spritz


----------



## chebaby

nice hair simjam.
and im so glad your mom is doing better bajan

hey ladies
im starting off late with my henna. i did not feel like preparing it last night so i just got finished mixing jamila with hibiscus and ill let it sit in the hot bathroom for an hour or two before i apply it.

i read up on rejasthani  henna and some  poeple think its mixed with chemicals


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72 said:


> *I've also decided to go back to the online dating so spending alot of time on that too.*


 
Shay72

.............Have Fun


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby  Che-llo Che!

That hot bathroom should do the trick.  Sometimes I sit mine on top of the Oven if it's warm for an hour or two.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby  Che-llo Che!
> 
> That hot bathroom should do the trick.  Sometimes I sit mine on top of the Oven if it's warm for an hour or two.


hey T
i think ive used this jamila thats not BAQ before so im not too worried.
i hope i get a good color.


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair said:
			
		

> "It's Perfectly Natural" 50% off:
> Tea-Lightful Hair Quencher
> Horsetail & Hibiscus Spritz



IDareT'sHair - so the BOGO is over?  And another sale?  She trying to get that paper!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75 said:


> *so the BOGO is over? And another sale? She trying to get that paper!*


 
Golden75 

Hmp. Ain't she tho'?  

No, the B1 G1 is still going on.


----------



## Shay72

IDareT'sHair Golden75
Thanks . Yeah last year I did it for about 3 months then I had to quit d/t the straight up foolishness. I've been back at it for about 3 weeks now. Really slow this time around. 

I'm so getting that 50% off deal for IPN. Talking about Hibiscus I see Starbucks has a Hibiscus Refresher drink. I will be trying that too .


----------



## Shay72

divachyk
All of the staff I supervise and others in my office supervise are part time/seasonal so it is always a mess . Reorganizations are never fun.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72 

I really liked/loved that Horsetail & Hibiscus Spritz, but 1/2 way through the bottle, it stopped Spritizing.  So, I switched the bottle (same thing).

I think there is some Residue in the mixture clogging up the nozzle, so I contacted her about it.  

She offered to send me out another bottle *amazing* I told her it wasn't necessary, but I wanted to bring it to her attention.

She told me to add some 'oil' into the bottle to see if I could 'thin' it out.  

So, I'm going to add Grape Seed in it to see if I can finish it up.


----------



## Shay72

Finally slapped some Happy Hempy on with a plastic cap. Will follow up with either SD Vanilla Silk or Chocolate Bliss.

These tea spritzes have been amazing for my hair !


----------



## chebaby

finally slapped on this henna and i have to say it went on so dang slippy and smooth. so i just slapped on a ton more than i actually needed lol. im not sure how long ill leave it on. maybe only 2 or 3 hours. im not in the mood to leave it on too many hours and then have to rinse and condition and style.

i will be using tresseme naturals to rinse it out and hopefully i use that all up. then ill condition with bee mine deep conditioner and then i plan on styling for a w&g with either trader joes conditioner or HV whipped ends or CR milk lol.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> hey T
> *i think ive used this jamila thats not BAQ before so im not too worried.*
> *i hope i get a good color.*


 
chebaby  Stop back in & lemme know.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I think I might do a Pura Sapote "soak" tomorrow night.  

I also thought about using Vatika Frosting and HQS's Coconut Lime for future soaks.  I want to continue these overnight oil soaks for the rest of the summer.

I'm trying to get some other ideas for my overnight soaks.


----------



## chebaby

T, those oil soaks sound good and I think vatika frosting will be good for that.

You just reminded me of all the pura I have that I need to use. I know I like the murumuru it reminds me of a light cocoa detangling ghee.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> T, those oil soaks sound good and I think vatika frosting will be good for that.
> 
> You just reminded me of all the pura I have that I need to use. *I know I like the murumuru it reminds me of a light cocoa detangling ghee.*


 
@chebaby I love this one too. It's great.

Yeah, Imma do these overnight oil soaks foolin' with Ms. B!....

Plus it will help me use up some of my oils. I don't have 'nearly' the amount of oils I use to tho'.

Yeah, alot of folks pre-poo with VF, so it should be good for overnighters.

How was Smokey Bones....


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby  I have a couple oils I put in different (pointy tipped) bottles and didn't 'label' them.  

I don't know what they are?  _*i honestly have no idea*_ Maybe Olive and something.  I'm just not sure.erplexed

I should also try to use those & finish them up.  I gotta get better at labeling stuff like that.


----------



## bajandoc86

That design essentials curl cleansing cream and curl stretching cream were just ok 

I used the ORS replenishing conditionerrolleyes to detangle only.....and I think the cleansing creme did not react well with it at all. I got these little balls of product all over my head. It was a PAIN to rinse out. 

The curl stretching cream - absorbed well into my hair. The product is nice thick and creamy. But my hair didn't feel all that moisturized when it dried. Nothing like my beloved QB AOHC and AHTB 

I am seriously contemplating moving back here next year - even before Mom had her health scare. If that's the case - Imma have to haul all my have products and lines like crazy, and stock pile for my move. 'Cause I canNOT manage living without my goodies. Smh. 

I was also wondering about going into business - selling lines similar to those of the online stores we frequent. There are NO stores here that do anything similar. And I know TONS of people that are always messaging me on fb asking what products I use, where they can get them, and lamenting about the dismal situation.


----------



## chebaby

Lol yea you should have labeled them lol. But each oil has great properties anyway so which ever one you pick up should be good.

Smokey bones was good on them wings and sweet potato fries lol.


----------



## chebaby

Bajan if that's the case of not being able to get products out there then I agree you need to come up with a business plan.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

bajandoc86  Great Idea.  And yes, you will hafta' haul your lines *to keep you outta Mamas pink lotion*

How far is it from where you live nah?

chebaby  Did ya'll get them doughnuts?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I made another 'little' Hairitage Hydrations haul

1 Peach Pomade
1 Happy Hempy Hair 
1 Macadamia Lotion

I ordered:
1 "Sprout"
1 Amazon Butter earlier in the week.

I'm trying to get a little Fall/Winter Arsenal built up.


----------



## Ltown

Hey good evening! 

I had a plan with my hair but i didn't do it as stated before i tea rinse, hv amla cleanse(it was a sample but i thoughts it was suppose to be a conditioner cleaner) oh well, i aphoghee reconstructor.  

SimJam your hair looks good. 

shay, i tried the online but didn't get pass the screening part people trip on/off line.


----------



## bajandoc86

IDareT'sHair 

You mean how far Ja is from B'dos?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

bajandoc86 said:


> *You mean how far Ja is from B'dos?*


 
bajandoc86  Yes.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ltown  I use the Amala Creme Rinse (which is also suppose to be a co-cleanser).

Isn't the Amala Cleanse like a shampoo?


----------



## bajandoc86

IDareT'sHair about 3 1/2 hrs by plane. Actual miles etc....I havest not a clue. LOL.


----------



## Ltown

IDareT'sHair said:


> Ltown  I use the Amala Creme Rinse (which is also suppose to be a co-cleanser).
> 
> Isn't the Amala Cleanse like a shampoo?



IDareT'sHair, it was like a shampoo it was a sample pack so when i seen amala cleanse i didn't know the difference since i never or used either.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

bajandoc86  That's pretty far.  

I knew you had to go by plane, but I wasn't sure exactly how far away it was.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ltown  Yeah, I thought that was was the Shampoo. 

I really like the Amala Creme Rinse.  It's nice & cleansing.


----------



## bajandoc86

Yep.....and that's part of the reason that Jamaica is SO DIFFERENT from B'dos - dialect, food, culture etc. I know people tend to think it's one caribbean, but we are WORLDS away. When I first moved here - I couldn't understand a single thing they said if they spoke patois. It was like  And they couldn't understand me if I spoke Bajan. LOL. Some things they eat don't even grow in B'dos. So I was clueless. We have different names for the same fruits etc. So what is june plum in Jamaica, is golden apple in Bdos, is pomcite in Trinidad. 

It's become my second home tho. Love it!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

bajandoc86  Wow!  That is quite interesting.  

And you're right, even though I knew you had to fly to get there, I just didn't think it was that far.

Very interesting.


----------



## Brownie518

Hey, ya'll!!

IDareT'sHair

The Amala Deep Cleanse is a clarifier. I hope she's bringing that back.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> Hey, ya'll!!
> 
> *The Amala Deep Cleanse is a clarifier. I hope she's bringing that back*.


 
Ltown

This might be why LT.

Thanks Brownie518


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

What Up Ms. B?  Tomorrow's your Hair Day right?


----------



## Ltown

Brownie518 said:


> Hey, ya'll!!
> 
> IDareT'sHair
> 
> The Amala Deep Cleanse is a clarifier. I hope she's bringing that back.





IDareT'sHair said:


> Ltown
> 
> This might be why LT.
> 
> Thanks Brownie518



IDareT'sHair, oh it was stripping my hair i haven't used anything like that in a year. i thought it was the creme rinse so when it suds i was piss, my hair felt stripped for sure.  i jumped on the IPN sale since u all been raving, got horsetail spritz, root ii, and brahmi leavein.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> What Up Ms. B?  Tomorrow's your Hair Day right?


IDareT'sHair

Normally wednesday, but I might do a quick cowash if I don't stop at the grocery store.  If I do one, I'll use Destination Hydration


----------



## Brownie518

Ltown

Yeah that Amala Deep Cleanse is skrong! I dilute mine.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518 

I hate that I missed Destination Hydration. Imma keep my eye open for that one.

That's good to know about Amala Cleanse.

I thought you were doing your Hair 2x per week.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair

I am doing the twice per week thing still. Normally Wednesday and Friday or Saturday. Monday would be an add-in.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Welp. 

Adding that Grapeseed Oil to the Hibiscus was a waste of my Grapeseed Oil.

Ltown Shay72 Brownie518  Let me know if ya'll have problems with the IPN Horsetail & Hibiscus Spritz (getting it to spritz).

I lost 1/2 bottle..because it just won't spritz due to sediment/residue in the bottom of the bottle.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518  Gimme your list of favorite soaks.....


----------



## SimJam

so my score card for SD is

destination hydration = A++
Chocolate Bliss         = A
Vanilla Silk               = B+
Mocha Silk LI           = C+


----------



## SimJam

bajandoc86 so true re the differences between the islands ... my dad lived in trinidad for 13 years and we were pretty shocked re the food and names and wild meat lololol

And trust ... even I dont understand the different dialects from the different Parishes ... or even a Kingstonian speaking raw Patois .... so nuh feel too bad 

my hair feels deelish DCd with chocolate Bliss then used HV moist 24 under HV red tea LI.

now Im twisting with SM curling souffle ... yummy !!!


----------



## chebaby

ok so i rinsed my henna out after almost 4 hours. it was the easiest henna to rinse i have ever tried in my life. i only had to rinse twice and run the tresseme through my hair once.
then i slathered on bee mine deep conditioner and i love it. it was so easy to detangle with it and my hair feels so darn good.
then i slathered on CR curl love milk and put my hair in two braids. i didnt smooth it like i usually do so i hope tomorrow it looks nice.

i also lost about only 10 hairs. im giving the props to the trigga oil but im also thinking the henna has something to do with it.

when i was reading over on NC in their long arse henna thread plenty of people said their hair was shedding so much and when they hennaed the shedding stopped so thats something to think about.

i didnt notice much color pay off so far though

and i LOVE the way that CR milk glided on my hair if my hair stays nice and soft im gonna start hoarding bottles of this stuff just in case she gets it in her mind to change the ingredients


----------



## SimJam

IDareT'sHair Brownie518 

I know its probably been answered before, but how exactly are you doing these soaks? and do you wash out the next day? .... oh and how is it different from a regular pre poo with oil 

I'm really enjoying my overnight pre poos with vatika or wheatgerm


----------



## bajandoc86

SimJam when I got a job in Sav-la-mar working at the hospital, I felt prepared - I had lived in Ja ~ 5 yrs by that point, so I figured I'm good. Ummm......NOOOOOO.  I was like what in da hayle?! Worse when we had pts from St.E. Lawwdddd.

 <-----This is exactly what my facial expression would be like. Blink cluelessly and then just smile and nod. Hahahaha.

I enjoyed it down there tho.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

SimJam  Same. 

Coating the Hair with Oil and Rinsing/Shampooing/Co-washing it out in the a.m.


----------



## SimJam

bajandoc86 said:


> SimJam when I got a job in Sav-la-mar working at the hospital, I felt prepared - I had lived in Ja ~ 5 yrs by that point, so I figured I'm good. Ummm......NOOOOOO.  I was like what in da hayle?! Worse when we had pts from St.E. Lawwdddd.
> 
> <-----This is exactly what my facial expression would be like. Blink cluelessly and then just smile and nod. Hahahaha.
> 
> I enjoyed it down there tho.



hehe at least I kinda know the Sav dialect, since my fam is from there .... lol


----------



## SimJam

Aye .... I prefer the word "soak" though .... sounds spa-like


----------



## IDareT'sHair

SimJam said:


> Aye .... *I prefer the word "soak" though .... sounds spa-like*


 
SimJam  Doesn't it though?.....

And it works for me, especially since I don't 'Poo.  So, a 'soak' fits right in.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

SimJam

Are you picking up any more of those beautiful scarves?


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518  Gimme your list of favorite soaks.....


IDareT'sHair

Hair Trigger
Jar of Joe
CoCasta
AV Methika oil
Bask Sweet Manna serum
AV Shikakai oil

These are my favorites 

I also like that IPN Oil, Nouish oil/JBCO, Shi Naturals PrePoo Buttercreme


----------



## SimJam

IDareT'sHair said:


> SimJam
> 
> Are you picking up any more of those beautiful scarves?



I shole am ... Im here literally planning out which day I can make it back to the store 

ooooh I just remembered theres an outlet closer to my office ... so I'll check it out on the way home tomorrow


----------



## Golden75

chebaby - I don't get much color deposit with Jamila either.  I think you said you used that one. But the other one, the raja- whatever, the color was crazy red! Loved it!


----------



## chebaby

Golden75 said:


> @chebaby - I don't get much color deposit with Jamila either.  I think you said you used that one. But the other one, the raja- whatever, the color was crazy red! Loved it!


im upset that the color pay off for jamila isnt much.
but i will try the rajasthani next time. maybe next month. i dont want to henna too much until i get me some amla the counter the loosening.


----------



## divachyk

Used hv holding gel to braid up my hair for a braid out attempt. Will post thumbs up or down tomorrow.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

Morning Ladies.

chebaby -sometimes I get good color release and other times even using the same henna. I did get a bit more red with the raj but my hair is so dark I barely get color.  I just like how my hair feels with it. Now I wanna henna...

bajandoc86 -glad everything is going well for you and the fam.  Your story of the dialects reminds me when I moved to New Orleans for school and I couldn't understand a word they were saying.  I thought I ran my words together...they was just speaking all types crazy to me.

I think I'm going to get the IPN stuff.  Wonder if she will ship all together or if I ask to add it to the last order. The good thing about the 50% off is you can still use the other codes with it


----------



## bajandoc86

Hey SimJam you hitting up any of the shows for Sumfest this year?! I REALLY wanna see Tarrus.....(in my mind he's my future hubby and baby daddy *fans self*)


----------



## chebaby

Vonnieluvs08, i only have color on my ends cause all of it is growing out. after that color grows out i will continue to henna so that my natural color can keep looking as black as posible. i love black black hair.
i normally use napur 9 herbs henna and i freaking love it. the only good thing about jamila is it mixes and rinses a lot better than any other henna ive ever tried.


hey ladies
so i took out my braids and decided to co wash again today so i co washed with cd chocolat conditioner and loss like 10 hairs and then used nourish spa as a leave in. my hair is super soft and bouncy and i can see the elongation from the henna but i know its only temporary.
also i forgot how heavy my hair feels after i henna

and i dont recall if this is the last time i henna but the last post i made about hennaing in NC henna thread was September 2011. and if im not mistaken my shedding started late last year too so the ladies over there might be on to something with shedding being stopped by henna.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Evening Ladies! 

Hey @chebaby Che-llo! 

Yeah, I really wanted to cowash tonight too, but decided to wait until the morning.

So I came in and Slathered my Hair with HV's Vatika Frosting and covered with 2 Plastic Caps.

I always 'forget' how good this stuff smells.

I need to decide what Imma use in the a.m. I might pull out Curls Sublime to cowash with or HV's MoistPRO.

And slap some Naturelle Grow DC'er on under my Wig for work.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> Evening Ladies!
> 
> Hey @chebaby Che-llo!
> 
> Yeah, I really wanted to cowash tonight too, but decided to wait until the morning.
> 
> So I came in and Slathered my Hair with HV's Vatika Frosting and covered with 2 Plastic Caps.
> 
> I always 'forget' how good this stuff smells.
> 
> I need to decide what Imma use in the a.m.* I might pull out Curls Sublime* to cowash with or HV's MoistPRO.
> 
> And slap some Naturelle Grow DC'er on under my Wig for work.


 hey T
i love vatika frosting.
you should use the bolded. that stuff is like hair crack.
i think i might buy another bottle before the summer is out cause i forgot how much i like it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> hey T
> i love vatika frosting.
> *you should use the bolded. that stuff is like hair crack.*
> *i think i might buy another bottle before the summer is out cause i forgot how much i like it.*


 
chebaby 

I just might go ahead & use it because I said I wanted to use it for summer.

I just could not bring myself to use that KBB stuff.  Maybe Thursday night, cause I want to get rid of it.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> I just might go ahead & use it because I said I wanted to use it for summer.
> 
> *I just could not bring myself to use that KBB stuff*. Maybe Thursday night, cause I want to get rid of it.


 girl i wouldnt use that stuff either. i dont think ive gotten rid of mine YET. but i will soon


----------



## divachyk

Hey ladies! The LOC method did me right and my braidout feels decent today. My ends need a little more TLC. I'll do another LOC tonight and hope by tomorrow my ends will be 

I haven't purchased in a while so I bit on that IPN. I was able to score the 50% off items along with a freebie. I got tea quench, hibiscus and tea pomade -- I suck at remember the right names but I'm sure you get the gist.


----------



## Ltown

divachyk said:


> Hey ladies! The LOC method did me right and my braidout feels decent today. My ends need a little more TLC. I'll do another LOC tonight and hope by tomorrow my ends will be
> 
> I haven't purchased in a while so I bit on that IPN. I was able to score the 50% off items along with a freebie. I got tea quench, hibiscus and tea pomade -- I suck at remember the right names but I'm sure you get the gist.



divachyk, i do the same with trying to remember the products i order. IDareT'sHair, know me well. I ordered too from ipn and i think i smash the product type.


----------



## Brownie518

Hey, ladies!!

What's going on? I didn't cowash this morning but I sure needed to. I'm just going to wait and do my hair Wednesday. It's supposed to be at least 100 tomorrow so no way am I going under the dryer.


----------



## divachyk

Brownie518, how do you wear your hair when you cowash in the a.m.?


----------



## Brownie518

divachyk said:


> @Brownie518, how do you wear your hair when you cowash in the a.m.?



I either dry it in a ponytail or wrap it under the dryer.


----------



## SimJam

bajandoc86 said:


> Hey SimJam you hitting up any of the shows for Sumfest this year?! I REALLY wanna see Tarrus.....(in my mind he's my future hubby and baby daddy *fans self*)



You know Ive only been to sumfest 2 times (and the second time was for work) I dont like large crowds (stage shows, concerts) .... Only went to Jazz festival in the early years when it wasn't popular and was actually a jazz festival  . In the last 5 years, again I went once for work ... and because Lionel Ritchie and last year for Celene Dion ... but I was not about to go deep into the crowd so ended up basically at the back and didnt enjoy.

So I say all that to say .... nope 

Ive gone to see Taurus at the Pulse complex a couple years ago  hes awesome !!!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Top of the Mernin' Ladies!  Hope everyone is having a good one (so far).

It's suppose to be close to 100 here today (too), and I'm getting ready to cowash with Curls Coconut Sublime, will do a quick Mega-Tek and the slap a DC'er on and DC under my wig.  

Having that DC'er on also keeps my head cool.  Doubtful if I finish up anything today, but I sure used up a bunch of stuff last time tho'.


----------



## bajandoc86

SimJam 

I don't like huge crowds where everyone is pressed close together either....I got my Hep B shots, but still  

Lucky for me the Mr. was on board of directors for Jazz, so no crowd for me. I heard VIP at sumfest sucks cause you are behind the media section blocked by all the cameras and stuff...so we'll see. But I told him already I wanna be backstage when Tarrus is there


----------



## SimJam

bajandoc86 said:


> @SimJam
> 
> I don't like huge crowds where everyone is pressed close together either....*I got my Hep B shots, but stil*l
> 
> Lucky for me the Mr. was on board of directors for Jazz, so no crowd for me. I heard VIP at sumfest sucks cause you are behind the media section blocked by all the cameras and stuff...so we'll see. But I told him already I wanna be backstage when Tarrus is there



can i tell you, the main reason why I dont like crowds is because I hate being in proximity to strange ppl and their cooties 

there is one class at the gym where the instructor insists that we hold hands to jog as a group and I just cant bring myself to touch another strange sweaty person  I know ppl think Im just being fancy but my mind just cant handle it 

aye ... yes niiice re: Jazz festival Box. Hehe hope u get ur time with Tarrus


----------



## SimJam

as for my hair ... it is uber soft, the combination of HV whipped clouds under red tea LI is decadent. I cant stop touching my hair !!!

I also made cayenne pepper infused oil which I added to my liquid gold ... so I gotta be careful at the gym tonight or I may have my eyeballs scorched


----------



## mkd

Evening ladies.  I just got my aveyou order.  I did an inventory of my products.  I have plenty of stuff. The only thingi my need soon is more daily moisturizers.


----------



## divachyk

Received jbco yesterday. 

I gain some serious softness with doing the GHE. Right now I'm just regular ole castor (laxative castor). I just can't bring myself to use up the good stuff (jbco) for GHE. Golden75, thanks for recommending.


----------



## chebaby

chello ladies
i co washed today with cj smoothing conditioner i freakin love that stuff. then i used nourish sp as a leave in and zinged it like i normally do.

im gonna do a bun tonight for tomorrow. imma slather my scalp with trigga and use cr milk as my moisturizer for my bun.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Evening Ladies!

mkd  Hi MK!

chebaby Hey Che, you were right!  That Curls Coconut Sublime is all that. 

I'm almost kinda thinkin' I might like it better than Jessicurl Too Shea!

It's a great Cowash Conditioner.  I'm glad I have back-ups.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> Evening Ladies!
> 
> @mkd Hi MK!
> 
> @chebaby Hey Che, you were right! That Curls Coconut Sublime is all that.
> 
> I'm almost kinda thinkin' I might like it better than Jessicurl Too Shea!
> 
> It's a great Cowash Conditioner. I'm glad I have back-ups.


 that conditioner is AH-MAY-ZING i freakin love it.
and its cheap too. like $30 for a liter of something like that.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *that conditioner is AH-MAY-ZING* i freakin love it.
> and its cheap too. like $30 for a liter of something like that.


 
@chebaby

Yup. Shole Is.

I think I'll get _*cough*_ another Liter when AveYou has another Sale. 

So, I'll get a Liter of that and a Liter of Too Shea! 

And 2 CR Pomade's.

That would be a great AveYou Haul for me! 

_Now, if I can just stay focused and remember this post when AveYou has a Sale. _erplexed


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Welp.  So, no packages today. 

I ain't heard nara' a werd from Mala.

It's too early for BJ. 

So waiting on:

It's Perfectly Natural
Hairitage Hydrations
Veda #2
Veda #1


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I had an extra Coconutty Wash Day.

I 'soaked' overnight in Hairveda's Vatika Frosting
Cowashed with Curls Sublime
(should have DC'ed with BM in Coconut Creme) but didn't want to open up anything else.  

I guess I coulda' used Marie Dean's Coconut & Lime  I have a sample size of that.


----------



## Brownie518

Hey, ladies. It's hot like what outside!!!  This is my last night for the week. I can't wait to be home in the AC. 

divachyk - what's GHE?


I'm trying to remember if I'm waiting on anything...? My Pomade Shop came the other day. Oh, Hairveda (not holding my breath).


----------



## bajandoc86

I'm leaving home tomorrow.... Sigh. It was great being back.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518

Hey Girl! It shole is "Hot As What-The-What" 

I got home and left a bag of Groceries in the Cart and had to turn around and go back to the Store in that heat. 

Luckily, somebody turned it in to CS.

Under the dryer nah w/the AC on Blast. Actually, it's been on all day, so it's nice & cool.

Oh, You're also waiting on IPN.

GHE= Green House Effect *even tho' you didn't ask me*


----------



## Brownie518

@IDareT'sHair

Oh, GHE! Right, LOL! Thanks.

Did I order from IPN yet? I have to check. I don't think I did yet. If not, I hope that sale is still on.

ETA: i didn't place my order for IPN


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Didn't use up anything. 

Thinking about Friday's Wash Day (already)

I should/could probably use up: Either AV's Ashlii Amala or HQS Coconut Mango next wash day.

Used AV's Moringa & Ginseng Detangler and Lawdhammercygeezus that stuff is thebomb.com

So that durn Vede #2 will keep gettin' my moneee for both of those.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518  You're Welcome.

bajandoc86  Hug Mama extra Hard.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I pulled out Kyra's Hair Creme to try out tonight.


----------



## divachyk

bajandoc86, safe travels.  

Brownie518, IDareT'sHair hooked you up with the deets. I spritz my hair with water, slather on some castor, 2 plastic bags, scarf on top. By morning, the castor has soaked into my hair. My hair is slightly damp upon removing the caps but it evaporates in about 5 minutes. Generally I hate having plastic caps on o/n but I've found a way to flatten then down to minimize the crunching noise.


----------



## divachyk

IDareT'sHair said:


> Didn't use up anything.
> 
> Thinking about Friday's Wash Day (already)
> 
> I should/could probably use up: Either AV's Ashlii Amala or HQS Coconut Mango next wash day.
> 
> Used *AV's Moringa & Ginseng Detangler* and Lawdhammercygeezus that stuff is thebomb.com
> 
> So that durn Vede #2 will keep gettin' my moneee for both of those.



My nozzle is stopped up -- pump wasn't working from the get-go apparently. I have to transfer to another bottle. That annoys me. IDareT'sHair


----------



## IDareT'sHair

divachyk said:


> *hooked you up with the deets. I spritz my hair with water, slather on some castor, 2 plastic bags, scarf on top. By morning, the castor has soaked into my hair. My hair is slightly damp upon removing the caps but it evaporates in about 5 minutes. Generally I hate having plastic caps on o/n but I've found a way to flatten then down to minimize the crunching noise.*


 
@divachyk Nah....I didn't have all these deets. I may have to try Fall/Winter.



divachyk said:


> *My nozzle is stopped up -- pump wasn't working from the get-go apparently. I have to transfer to another bottle. That annoys me.*


 
Gurl.... I am so totally annoyed with that Horsetail & Hibiscus spritz stuff from IPN for that reason. 

And....my DB Watermelon Oil won't spritz at all.

I've never had that happen to me on the Moringa & Ginseng. This is maybe my 5th bottle. 

So far, (from what you've tried...do you likey?) I love that stuff. It is the Pefect Detangler for me/my hair.

The Tall Slender Bottles from Sally with the White Top (spritz) they work great.


----------



## Brownie518

I'm going to get some CPR this week. And update my use up list, too, see how much progress I've made.  I should make a Purchased list and compare them....


----------



## divachyk

@IDareT'sHair - it would be perfect for the winter. I am doing right now because my low porosity hair loves it. ETA and I don't get to say that often.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ya'll know how Folks be sayin' "they could eat a product?" ....

Well.....I'm not into eating/tasting products (and always clown when folks do/say that crazy stuff), but if I could eat something....it would be that Kyra Mango Hair Creme!.....

That Creme smells amazing! And it made my hair really soft. So far....I love it.


----------



## Brownie518

I could eat Vanilla Pound Cake Trigger and SD Mocha Silk  and anything in MD Vanilla scent


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518

I really can't say I wanna eat anything. 

Okay, maybe SD Mocha (when I had it) probably HV Sitrinillah.

ETA: Vatika Frosting.


----------



## chebaby

Brownie518 said:


> *I could eat Vanilla Pound Cake Trigger* and SD Mocha Silk  and anything in MD Vanilla scent


 i wonder if it tastes like onion, pepper and garlic


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *i wonder if it tastes like onion, pepper and garlic*


 
chebaby Brownie518  Clawd.....  Probably


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby @Brownie518 Clawd..... Probably


 i can just imagine


----------



## Brownie518

chebaby said:


> i wonder if it tastes like onion, pepper and garlic




 Probably like a roast or something. 

I was rinsing my hair in my big sink one day and SO came up behind and scared me  and I got HV pH Rinse in my mouth!  That did not taste like apples, let me tell you!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@chebaby Brownie518

Speaking of "Trigga'" *Fab* had a terrible CS experience that's making me give them the serious side-eye.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby @Brownie518
> 
> Speaking of "Trigga'" *Fab* had a terrible CS experience that's making me give them the serious side-eye.



Really???? I have had nothing but good experiences with her. That's too bad....


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *Really???? I have had nothing but good experiences with her. That's too bad....*


 
Brownie518  Yeah, me too.  Except that durn $2.00 Loyal Customer Discount mess.......

Hopefully, *fab* can get her $ back or a replacement.  

I don't know why folks risk getting on the bad side of a PJ.erplexed  

That was her 3rd Purchase, so if I tell you something ain't right, it ain't right.

Why you gone risk losing me over some dumb stuff?  Just replace it or refund it and KIM.

And that's why BJ got my PIN # And gone keep it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *I got HV pH Rinse in my mouth!  That did not taste like apples, let me tell you!*


 

Brownie518  I bet it _did_ 'taste' horrible.


----------



## chebaby

Brownie518 said:


> Really???? I have had nothing but good experiences with her. That's too bad....


 hmmmm its a good thing i wont have to order for 3 years since T sent me this big ole bottle
naw but really thats messed up when some people have a good experience and others dont. somebody tell these vendors to be CONSISTENT.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518  I bet it _did_ 'taste' horrible.



IDareT'sHair

It was!! I wanted to kill him. He's always messin with me when I do my hair in the sink, probably cuz I'm bending over .


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *hmmmm its a good thing i wont have to order for 3 years since T sent me this big ole bottle*
> *naw but really thats messed up when some people have a good experience and others dont. somebody tell these vendors to be CONSISTENT.*


 
chebaby 

I would never intentionally squabble with a "Good Customer" over a few dollars.  

Or....a "one-timer" for that matter.  It's not worth it in the long run.

Girl, I needed that stuff outta here.  Something in it (besides the smell) was irritating me.  I don't know what it was.



Brownie518 said:


> It was!! I wanted to kill him. *He's always messin with me when I do my hair in the sink,* *probably cuz I'm bending over* .


 
Brownie518

inocchio Lawd....Ya'll Nas'Tay


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby 

Yeah, you right Che. 

Like Brownie518 had good/positive CS with IPN and I went through H3#L with her.


----------



## Brownie518

I used up a Rosemary Pomade, have 1 backup.

Almost done:

Coffee Pomade
SD Vanilla Silk
Claudie's Leave In
Claudie's Moist. Quinoa Coffee creme


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Yeah, you right Che.
> 
> Like @Brownie518 had good/positive CS with IPN and I went through H3#L with her.


 thats a mess.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> I would never intentionally squabble with a "Good Customer" over a few dollars.
> 
> Or....a "one-timer" for that matter.  It's not worth it in the long run.
> 
> Girl, I needed that stuff outta here.  Something in it (besides the smell) was irritating me.  I don't know what it was.
> 
> 
> 
> @Brownie518
> 
> inocchio Lawd....Ya'll Nas'Tay








IDareT'sHair - something in Trigga was irritating you? (I'm nosy)


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518  Yeah...In the Feather-weight. 

Something was making my skin feel 'hot' like I was having a reaction to something in it.

I don't have that with the Regular.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518

Nice Use Up List Ms. B!

On my list the next 2-3 washdays:

That last corner of HV's Red Tea
Tiiva's Green Tea
HQS Coconut Mango
AV's Ashlii Amala

Ya'll Stay Gettin' Busy.inocchio.....


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> Nice Use Up List Ms. B!
> 
> On my list the next 2-3 washdays:
> 
> That last corner of HV's Red Tea
> Tiiva's Green Tea
> HQS Coconut Mango
> AV's Ashlii Amala
> 
> *Ya'll Stay Gettin' Busy*.inocchio.....



 Nah, not me! 

I can't wait to wash tomorrow! My hair is lookin a mess right about now


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby Brownie518

Have Ya'll ever heard of or bought from?:

http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=...zezQCA&usg=AFQjCNGaDYZ4PqLrP5bu3zNZ6laUmKZFuw

Kinda pricey, but some of the stuff _sounds_ good.  And the site looks kinda Janky.

Interesting sounding stuff tho'.


----------



## SimJam

bajandoc86 said:


> I'm leaving home tomorrow.... Sigh. It was great being back.



safe flight and welcome back !!!


since we talking about eating products .... I wud eat some SD VS and chocolate Bliss and Darcys pumpkin conditioner ... oh and some pura body chocolate smoothie and SD mocha silk LI


----------



## SimJam

IDareT'sHair said:


> chebaby Brownie518
> 
> Have Ya'll ever heard of or bought from?:
> 
> http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=...zezQCA&usg=AFQjCNGaDYZ4PqLrP5bu3zNZ6laUmKZFuw
> 
> Kinda pricey, but some of the stuff _sounds_ good.  And the site looks kinda Janky.
> 
> Interesting sounding stuff tho'.




Shes blackonyxx (some number) on youtube obe of the first ppl I started watching on YT. Never thought of trying her products even though Id love to ... considering both she and her hubby are Jamaican decent .... but her products have never really caught my fancy

lemmi go check them out again .... now that Im a budding PJ


----------



## SimJam

eh, still not grabbing me ... well maybe the aloe berry styling gel


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

Ugh having trouble sleeping after my overnight last night.

I didn't do nuffin with my twists today since it was so hot.  I just pinned them up in a cute style and a ponytail.  Will spritz in the morning and put on some Trigga. Trying to use up my Jessicurl leave in by the time I take out these twists.

My coworkers always talking about they gonna start nibbling on me when I'm wearing my Trigga in Vanilla Pound Cake.

I ended up getting some more IPN 1st order got the tealightful pomade and the marsh aloe 2nd order the 8oz tealightful quencher, horsetail retention and a 4oz red palm dc with the coupon. 

Now I'm gonna go sit my paynah pushin tail down til after my birthday.


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby @Brownie518
> 
> Have Ya'll ever heard of or bought from?:
> 
> http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=...zezQCA&usg=AFQjCNGaDYZ4PqLrP5bu3zNZ6laUmKZFuw
> 
> Kinda pricey, but some of the stuff _sounds_ good. And the site looks kinda Janky.
> 
> Interesting sounding stuff tho'.


 
IDareT'sHair - I think I saw it on YT  I know I saved it as a fav on my laptop at home.  You are right in your assessment, janky looking, a bit pricey.  But I've had it bookmarked for a while any way for reference


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby @Brownie518
> 
> Have Ya'll ever heard of or bought from?:
> 
> http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=...zezQCA&usg=AFQjCNGaDYZ4PqLrP5bu3zNZ6laUmKZFuw
> 
> Kinda pricey, but some of the stuff _sounds_ good. And the site looks kinda Janky.
> 
> Interesting sounding stuff tho'.


 IDareT'sHair, i purchased a shea yogurt moisturizer from her about 2 years ago but didnt use it because she was withholding her ingreidents so i sold it and never purchased anything else from her.


----------



## chebaby

Vonnieluvs08 said:


> Ugh having trouble sleeping after my overnight last night.
> 
> I didn't do nuffin with my twists today since it was so hot. I just pinned them up in a cute style and a ponytail. Will spritz in the morning and put on some Trigga. Trying to use up my Jessicurl leave in by the time I take out these twists.
> 
> *My coworkers always talking about they gonna start nibbling on me when I'm wearing my Trigga in Vanilla Pound Cake.*
> 
> I ended up getting some more IPN 1st order got the tealightful pomade and the marsh aloe 2nd order the 8oz tealightful quencher, horsetail retention and a 4oz red palm dc with the coupon.
> 
> Now I'm gonna go sit my paynah pushin tail down til after my birthday.


 them male co workers dont play girl, they will snatch you up in a minute lol.


----------



## Brownie518

Hey, ladies. 

We're gearing up to have a bad thunderstorm right now. I just got in and I saw so much cloud to ground lightning, it was scaring me. The thunder is shaking the house.

So, to distract myself, I'm massaging in some Trigga...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@chebaby Interesting. Glad I asked. 

I thought the stuff was a bit 'overpriced' anyway. Imma try to not take on any new vendors for the rest of the year. *cough* & side-eye's myself.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

**SHUT THE FRONT DOOR!!!!**

Falls Out, Gets Back Up & Passes Skrait Out Again!

My Afroveda came today! No Shipping notice. Nothing. It just kinda showed up.

Veda #2 in da' House


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby Interesting. Glad I asked.
> 
> I thought the stuff was a bit 'overpriced' anyway. Imma try to not take on any new vendors for the rest of the year. *cough* & side-eye's myself.


 yea there was a thread on it. imma find it for you. she was holding her ingredients hostage and i didnt like that one bit

i dont plan on adding any new vendors either


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby  Nah...Gurl, I don't need to see the Thread.  We Good.

btw: Your box should arrive Friday.  Try to not let it sit out in the heat!


----------



## chebaby

here you go T:
http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=447874&highlight=alikay+naturals


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby Nah...Gurl, I don't need to see the Thread. We Good.
> 
> btw: Your box should arrive Friday. Try to not let it sit out in the heat!


 too late
thanx girl. imma snatch that box up as soon as the mail man comes lol.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

IDareT'sHair said:


> **SHUT THE FRONT DOOR!!!!**
> 
> Falls Out, Gets Back Up & Passes Skrait Out Again!
> 
> My Afroveda came today! No Shipping notice. Nothing. It just kinda showed up.
> 
> Veda #2 in da' House


 
chebaby

Can you beweave it?


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Can you beweave it?


 maybe she tryna get it together
how long has it been?
i know last time i ordered it came 2 weeks on the dot lmao.


----------



## bronzebomb

I received my UFD Extra Butter today!  I really like the texture.  It reminds me of AfroVeda Curl Define (old formula).  I rubbed a bit on my hair and feels so luxurious!  It's more of a cream than a butter!


----------



## bronzebomb

IDareT'sHair said:
			
		

> chebaby Brownie518
> 
> Have Ya'll ever heard of or bought from?:
> 
> http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=www.alikay%20naturals&source=web&cd=1&sqi=2&ved=0CEUQFjAA&url=http%3A%2F%2Fshop.blackonyxworld.com%2FAlikay-Naturals-Products_c4.htm&ei=LigGUKDNFMqhrAG5zezQCA&usg=AFQjCNGaDYZ4PqLrP5bu3zNZ6laUmKZFuw
> 
> Kinda pricey, but some of the stuff sounds good.  And the site looks kinda Janky.
> 
> Interesting sounding stuff tho'.



Chile I don't mess with Black onyx!!!!  She claims her hair grew solely from the use of her products.  But when I started watching her she used everything but her products.  I called her out and she blocked me.  Others wanted to know what her secret ingredients were, and she never told.  I can't Stand YouTube bloggers trying to sell me stuff!  I don't like bootleg labels nor janky service...and I can't stand a hair hustler! Then her and a few others call themselves selling tickets for this "great natural hair gathering". \_ sit down!  I think it was pretty dimples, beautiful brown baby doll and black onyx.


----------



## chebaby

bronzebomb said:


> Chile I don't mess with Black onyx!!!!* She claims her hair grew solely from the use of her products. But when I started watching her she used everything but her products.* I called her out and she blocked me. Others wanted to know what her secret ingredients were, and she never told. I can't Stand YouTube bloggers trying to sell me stuff! I don't like bootleg labels nor janky service...and I can't stand a hair hustler! Then her and a few others call themselves selling tickets for this "great natural hair gathering". \_ sit down! I think it was pretty dimples, beautiful brown baby doll and black onyx.


 this is what i noticed and what i stated in that old thread lol.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@bronzebomb Thanks Bronzie for your Review.


----------



## chebaby

and another thing about this Black onyx thing, and then ill shut up lol. when she started she was always using cheap non natural stuff you can find in any drug store. all of a sudden you selling pretty pricey all natural stuff


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby  Girl....stop talmbout them lil' nasty products.

_*i hate i mentioned that*_


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby Girl....stop talmbout them lil' nasty products.
> 
> _*i hate i mentioned that*_


  as soon as you mentioned it i had to pull up that old thread


----------



## bronzebomb

IDareT'sHair said:
			
		

> chebaby  Girl....stop talmbout them lil' nasty products.
> 
> *i hate i mentioned that*



That brought back bad memories!


----------



## mkd

I am lol at bronzebomb and chebaby, that is just so messy,  have a seat.  I don't like a Hair hustler either.


----------



## chebaby

hey mkd

i cant wait to get my amla in the mail. i need to do a treatment.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

mkd chebaby bronzebomb

*cough* Speaking of "Hair Hustlers" what about them lame Curlboxes?

Hmp.  I should start a Curlbox to clear out my Stash.  

And wouldn't nobody get no durn ORS Replenishing Packs or Pank Lotion.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @mkd @chebaby @bronzebomb
> 
> *cough* Speaking of "Hair Hustlers" what about them lame Curlboxes?
> 
> Hmp. I should start a Curlbox to clear out my Stash.
> 
> And wouldn't nobody get no durn ORS Replenishing Packs or Pank Lotion.


 girl i read that thread and just about feel out when i saw they got pank lotion PANK LOTION!!!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

Hey Che, at least we woulda' sent them some "Dr. Miracles"


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Did ya'll see where Afroveda has these "Daily Specials" Nah?  

WOW! Veda #2 really tryna' get dat monneeeee


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Hey Che, at least we woulda' sent them some "Dr. Miracles"


 exactly
but PANK LOTION!!!!


IDareT'sHair said:


> Did ya'll see where Afroveda has these "Daily Specials" Nah?
> 
> WOW! Veda #2 really tryna' get dat monneeeee


 i stll havent gone to look but imm look now lol.
she is truly tryna get that monies


----------



## Golden75

I will not look at AV 

Used up Claudie Braid spray - no backups.  Tea Spritz does all of this & more.  That braid spray is nice, may repurchase.
Sample of Mozeke Almond pudding - no backups

That dang Shi Naturals tea clogged up 2 spray bottles & the one it came in never worked.  I need  to spritz this stuff!


----------



## bajandoc86

Thanks ladies! I'm back in Ja safe...very tired. To my bed I go. I have work early in the am.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

bajandoc86  Glad you're back safely Ms. Lady.  Now get some Sleep

Golden75  I know what you mean G!  I haven't tried my Shi-Tea yet.  

I'm still using Claudie that I transfer into a small HV Hydrasilica bottle.  That sucka' spritz's to high heaven.

I hate when bottles get clogged up.  My Claudie Tea (Rinse) had a Flip-Top.  I don't know if her's comes in a Spritz?  I got it before she officially launched it.

Speaking of Veda #2, she sent me a sample of Shikaki Oil.  I'm really liking that.  I thought about getting sample sizes of her oils to try.  

But I likes me the Full Size stuff.


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair - Both of my Claudie's teas came in spritz bottles.  No problems with clogging.  No issues with HV either.  Shi does have a ton of floats, so I can see why this clogs.  I'll just have to put it in an applicator bottle


----------



## bronzebomb

my staples:

Best Shampoo – Crème of Nature Argan Oil Moisture and Shine Shampoo 

Best “All Around Conditioner” – Oyin Honey Hemp

Best Deep Conditioner 
•	HairVeda Sitrinillah 
•	(Komaza Intensive Moisture Therapy – discontinued I have a drop remaining)

Best Detangler  
•	Afro Detangler 
•	Koils by Nature Shealoe 
•	Kinky Curly Knot Today 

Best Leave-in Conditioner - Komaza Hair Care Califia Leave-in Conditioner 

Best Moisturizing Spray for braids
•	Sta Sof Fro
•	Oyin (all scents-Juices & Berries, Frank & Greg Juice)
•	Qhemet Biologics Karakady Tea (discontinued)

Best Refresher Spray (does absolutely nothing, but I love the scent)
•	Carol’s Daughter Black Vanilla Leave-in
•	Uncle Funky’s Daugher Midnite Train and Thirsty Curls

Best Moisturizing Butter/Cream  
•	Qhemet Biologics Amla & Olive Heavy Cream (winter) and Burdock 
Root Butter Cream – (summer)
•	Miss Jessie’s Curly & Baby Butter Cream
•	Uncle Funky’s Daughter  - Extra Butter

Best Lotion – Komaza Hair Care Shea Butter Lotion
Best Twisting Butter  
•	AfroVeda Curl Define
•	Mozeke Babassu Twisting Cream

Best Gel – Curl Junkie Aloe Fix

Best Edge Control Gel – Carol’s Daughter Hold & Control Smoother

Best Butter 
•	Carol’s Daughter Healthy Hair Butter
•	Beija-Flor Naturals Hemp Butter cream


----------



## Raspberry

Ugh, I always get spritz bottles from small vendors that stop functioning within a few weeks of use. It's so annoying... I need to find a universal spritz attachment or something.


----------



## Golden75

Raspberry said:


> Ugh, I always get spritz bottles from small vendors that stop functioning within a few weeks of use. It's so annoying... I need to find a universal spritz attachment or something.


 

Raspberry - Let me know if you find one. Please & Thank you!


----------



## SimJam

since bronze  started it .....

my staples:

Best Shampoo/Cleanser - Terressentials

Best Co-washer


HV Amala Creme Rinse
SD Destination Hydration
 
Best “All Around Conditioner” – SD Destination Hydration

Best Deep Conditioner 
•    HairVeda Sitrinillah 
•    SD chocolate bliss/Vanilla silk


Best Leave-in Conditioner 


HV whipped clouds
SD Destination Hydration

Best Moisturizing Butter/Cream  
•    Qhemet Biologics Amla & Olive Heavy Cream and Burdock 
Root Butter Cream - still salty I havnt found a real replacement

Best Lotion/Milk


SD Mocha Silk
PBN muru muru moisture milk
Best Gel - Kinky Curling Curling Custard

Best twisting product - SM curling souffle

Best Edge Control Gel – Soft n Silky aloevera gel (local brand)


----------



## chebaby

chello ladies
i put my 3rd day wash and go in a bun today with CR curl milk as my moisturizer.

ill co wash tomorrow with cj smoothing conditioner and use nourish spa as my leave in.

since bronzie started it(like simjam said lol) here are my staples (these are if i could only choose one in a section)

shampoo: kinky curly come clean(although i like cd black vanilla and tui better, this is cheaper)

co wash conditioner: curl junkie smoothing conditioner

deep conditioner: curl junkie rehab

protein co wash: AO GPB

protein deep conditioner: aphogee 2 step

leave in:trader joes nourish spa

moisturizer: bee mine luscious moisturizer

oil: trigga


----------



## Brownie518

Hey, ya'll...


----------



## chebaby

hey brownie


----------



## Brownie518

What's goin on, che? 
I'm sitting here trying to decide if I want to sign up for Birch Box...

I wish HV would send my Green Bag so I can try that Red Tea DC.


----------



## mkd

Hey everyone!


----------



## Seamonster

Best Shampoo/Cleanser - 
L'occitane anti-dandruff
SD Go Moist

Best Co-washer
Koils By Nature Shealoe Conditioner

Best “All Around Conditioner” – 
SD Destination Hydration, wheatgerm, and Vanilla Silk

Best Deep Conditioner 
• SSI Fortifying or KBB Luscious Locks

Best Leave-in Conditioner 
Claudies moisturizing ends insurance

Best Moisturizing Butter/Cream 
• Claudies Isha Cream

Best Lotion/Milk
Komaza Shea

Best Gel - 
Aloe Vera
Claudies gel

Best twisting product - Curl Junkie Honey Butta or QB Amla pomade

Best Edge Control Gel – Shima Hairline Creme
__________________


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518

My IPN Came! 

I didn't remember getting so much SMH!....

I got:
2 8 ounce Tea-Lightful Shine's (because I changed 1 Horsetail & Hibiscus *due to the spritzing issue)
1 8 ounce Pumpkin Honey Butter
1 8 ounce Mustard Seed
1 8 ounce Carrot & Avocado
1 8 ounce Root Food II

I still think I have: 1 8 ounce Mustard w/1 4 ounce Carrot *free* that should be coming.


----------



## chebaby

dang where everyone go?


----------



## divachyk

@bronzebomb, do you find that CON is good enough to use weekly without having to clarify? I've been using it weekly since I'm trying my hand at using a no-sulfate poo. I love how it makes my hair feel but I'm just not use to this silky feeling after shampooing.


----------



## divachyk

Shampoo – CON Argan

Cowash – Oyin Honey Hemp

Deep Conditioner
• HairVeda SitriNillah
• Bee Mine 
• Kenra Moisturizing 

Detangler - Mane n Tale 

Leave-in Conditioner
• Bee Mine Hair Milk
• Pura MM

Refresher Spray - Bee Mine Juicy

Moisturizing Butter/Cream 
• Bee Mine Luscious (all year)
• HV Coco Latte (winter)

Edge Control Gel
• Bee Mine Curly Butter (dry hair)
• Whipped Gelly (damp hair)

Other
• Claudie's Tea Spritz
• Avocado butter
• Oyin BSP


----------



## bronzebomb

divachyk said:
			
		

> @bronzebomb, do you find that CON is good enough to use weekly without having to clarify? I've been using it weekly since I'm trying my hand at using a no-sulfate poo. I love how it makes my hair feel but I'm just not use to this silky feeling after shampooing.



I typically only wash my hair every 3 weeks.  I only clarify when I have used a ton of styling products to get a certain look.

I like Bee Mine juicy too!


----------



## SimJam

Im up bright eyed and bushy tailed .... when I got home the power was out because of a fallen tree and the heat was killing me, so I took an antihistamine to put me to sleep lol

I remember I gave SD mocha silk LI a C or was it a C+ .... didnt work well for me as a LI ... but is really really nice as a refresher .... so it gets a B+ now


----------



## Golden75

Good morning! I was up early, dem mangy mutts had me up at 4am acting up! Then them fools want to knock out at 5:30am, yea when I gotta get up! So I am sooooo tired!

Got a ship notice from HV, so it'll probably get to me by Tues/Wed


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

Morning Ladies!

Had trouble sleeping and went to bed super early so I'm up already.  I haven't done anything with my hair in a day.  Its still up in a banana clip with a hump in the front.  It looks very chic so I'm going to refresh my twists today with my spritz, put in some Jessicurl , Trigga to the scalp, and put it back in this style.

IPN contacted me about some issue with paypal and my shipping address so I sent her the correct address to ship everything to.  Should be here next week.

I'm having laptop issues and will probably have to buy another adapter since that seems to be the problem and not the battery.

Have a good day ladies.


----------



## Kindheart

bronzebomb said:
			
		

> I typically only wash my hair every 3 weeks.  I only clarify when I have used a ton of styling products to get a certain look.
> 
> I like Bee Mine juicy too!



You actually wash it every 3 weeks or you mean shampoo wash? Do you water rinse?


----------



## Brownie518

Afternoon, ladies! 

My Hairveda shipped! Not waiting on anything else. 

I finished up a Claudie's Quinoa Coffee creme, Claudie's Tiffani Pomade, and after my next wash, I'll finish an HV pH Rinse, MD Vanilla Repair, and maybe an SD Wheat Germ conditioner.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby 

Did a little Sale, will probably buy some SD's when she opens up tomorrow.  So, I hope she's stocked.

Lemme mosey on over to that SD Thread and ask.  Oh, yeah, Hi Che!  Did your package come?

Brownie518  Hi Ms. B!  I need to see if I got a Shipping Notice from BJ.


----------



## chebaby

chello ladies
IDareT'sHair, i got my package today thank you. and i really like the smell of the AV cream. it smells like a fruit i cant put my finger on.
and i like the fact that its a cream because all her other creams are really butters. this is the only one thats really a cream.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I'm dry DC'ing with Mega-Tek now.  I am getting ready to Cowash this out and and Steam with the HQS Coconut Mango.

chebaby Brownie518


----------



## Brownie518

I'm still trying to remember when I last did a touch up.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> I'm dry DC'ing with Mega-Tek now. I am getting ready to Cowash this out and and Steam with the HQS Coconut Mango.
> 
> @chebaby @Brownie518


 sounds like a good plan 


Brownie518 said:


> I'm still trying to remember when I last did a touch up.


 i hope you remember. i would hate for you to touch up extra early.


----------



## Brownie518

I really like that HQS Coconut Mango. Good stuff right there. I need to place an order this weekend.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby Brownie518

I see Oyin has another Coupon Code out there = *KEEPCOOL*

Lemme go see what they talmbout.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair

I was looking at that Go Tea but I don't fancy Tea Tree. They need some Black, Green, or Rooibos in that joint.


----------



## chebaby

i just went to the oyin site. they aint got nothing i want. im about to look at the ingredients for the go tea but this comeputer is taking all day lol.


----------



## chebaby

ok just looked at the ingredients.  so you gonna call it go TEA but the only tea anything is tea tree? dont nobody like tea tree.


----------



## Brownie518

chebaby said:


> ok just looked at the ingredients.  so you gonna call it go TEA but the only tea anything is tea tree? *dont nobody like tea tree*.



I know, right...tea tree, hmph


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518 @chebaby

That's what I was tellin' Lita. 

I looked at that make-beweave "Tea" Stuff when I bought that last stuff and turned my nose up at Tea-Tree. YUK.

They need to come out with a Tea Mixture like: J&B, Greg's & Frank's. Lemme go "suggest" that.

Cause I know it would be thebomb.com


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 chebaby

*cough* Sent Oyin a "Friendly" Message.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518 @chebaby
> 
> That's what I was tellin' Lita.
> 
> I looked at that make-beweave "Tea" Stuff when I bought that last stuff and turned my nose up at Tea-Tree. YUK.
> 
> *They need to come out with a Tea Mixture like: J&B, Greg's & Frank's*. Lemme go "suggest" that.
> 
> Cause I know it would be thebomb.com


 thats exactly what they need to do


IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518 @chebaby
> 
> *cough* Sent Oyin a "Friendly" Message.


 i love how you just be emailing companies all over the place.  but really though. if they made a tea mix i would buy it.


----------



## Brownie518

You and those 'friendly messages' Hopefully, they listen.


----------



## chebaby

Brownie518 said:


> I know, right...tea tree, hmph


 and aint that crap hard to cover up(as far as scent goes)erplexed


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *You and those 'friendly messages' Hopefully, they listen. *


 


chebaby said:


> *and aint that crap hard to cover up(as far as scent goes)*erplexed


 
Brownie518 chebaby

_*cough*_ 

Yeah....I asked them, had they ever thought about doing a Tea Spritz similar to J&B, Greg's or Frank's but with: Black, Green, White, and Red(Roobis)?

I told them I thought it would be a Big Seller because Tea-Tree is unappealing.

Che, I think Tea-Tree breaks me out.  If it doesn't it stanks.


----------



## Brownie518

I think a true Tea spritz from Oyin would be sweet!

Tea Tree is funky


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518 @chebaby
> 
> _*cough*_
> 
> Yeah....I asked them, had they ever thought about doing a Tea Spritz similar to J&B, Greg's or Frank's but with: Black, Green, White, and Red(Roobis)?
> 
> I told them I thought it would be a Big Seller because Tea-Tree is unappealing.
> 
> *Che, I think Tea-Tree breaks me out. If it doesn't it stanks*.


 imma say it again. dont nobody like no tea treeits funkay and i think the only reason people use it is for itchy scalp. i rather just scratch my scalp than use that oil.

im glad you emailed them.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@chebaby I still don't see how anybody could say they hated Curls Coconut Sublime.  

It's the perfect cowash conditioner. At least, I think so. I even lurve the way it feels in my Hand.

_*And that's on some skrait up PJ Stuff right there, talmbout lovin' the way stuff feels in your hand....Geezus*_......


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby I still don't see how anybody could say they hated Curls Coconut Sublime.
> 
> It's the perfect cowash conditioner. At least, I think so. I even lurve the way it feels in my Hand.
> 
> _**And that on some skrait up PJ Stuff right there, talmbout lovin' the way stuff feels in your hand....Geezus**_......


 well you are the biggest pj

it is a very nice conditioner


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *I think a true Tea spritz from Oyin would be sweet!*
> 
> Tea Tree is funky


 
Brownie518  I think that was a Great Idea Ms. B!  And it would be good.  I like Oyin's Products.



chebaby said:


> *imma say it again. dont nobody like no tea treeits funkay and i think the only reason people use it is for itchy scalp. i rather just scratch my scalp than use that oil.*
> 
> *im glad you emailed them.*


 
chebaby  Yeah, Just gone & add it over there on the shelf with the J&B, Frank & Greg's and call it a day.

And put the Tea-Tree one on over there with the Scalp Inflammation stuff.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> well you are the biggest pj
> 
> it is a very nice conditioner


 
chebaby  And you know how that bottle look........

Yeah, that stuff is good.  And it rinses nicely. It feels good pouring it out in your hand.

I would never try to DC with it or nothing tho'.  It's just a simple, nice Cowash or Final R/O conditioner.

I don't try to make products be "more" than what they are.erplexed 

IMO: As far as a Cowash goes, it's just as good as Too Shea! which I also like/love.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518 I think that was a Great Idea Ms. B! And it would be good. I like Oyin's Products.
> 
> 
> 
> @chebaby Yeah, Just gone & add it over there on the shelf with the J&B, Frank & Greg's and call it a day.
> 
> *And put the Tea-Tree one on over there with the Scalp Inflammation stuff.*


 or off the shelf all together

i got a lil change in my paypal im itching to spend. i think i want more of that koils by nature shea aloe conditioner


----------



## Brownie518

Did Claudie open back up? 

I'd like some Silk Dreams and Claudie's.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby And you know how that bottle look........
> 
> Yeah, that stuff is good. And it rinses nicely. It feels good pouring it out in your hand.
> 
> I would never try to DC with it or nothing tho'. It's just a simple, nice Cowash or Final R/O conditioner.
> 
> I don't try to make products be "more" than what they are.erplexed
> 
> IMO: As far as a Cowash goes, it's just as good as Too Shea! which I also like/love.


 get yo mind out the gutta

it is a really good conditioner though. one of the best. and the scent

but you are right, i wouldnt deep condition with it either.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *or off the shelf all together*
> 
> *i got a lil change in my paypal im itching to spend. i think i want more of that koils by nature shea aloe conditioner*


 
chebaby  I did a little "out of the blue" Sale last night too.  I think Imma get Silk Dreams.  

At least right nah, that's the plan.  That could change by the end of the evening......if the Spurrrrrrrrrt start callin' these Fangas!

So, keep the Spurrrrrrrt right on over there with you.

Yeah, that stuff need to come offa' the shelf.  *i was tryna' be nice* 

I see you wasn't.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> get yo mind out the gutta
> 
> *it is a really good conditioner though. one of the best. and the scent*
> 
> *but you are right, i wouldnt deep condition with it either.*


 

@chebaby Yeah, I beweave in making products "stay in their lane" 

I ain't tryna' make it be something it ain't. That's like me tryna' DC with some VO5 or something.

VO5 is a Henna, Powders, Clay Rinse-Out! Tryna' to make it Luscious Locs ain't gone happen.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby I did a little "out of the blue" Sale last night too. I think Imma get Silk Dreams.
> 
> At least right nah, that's the plan. That could change by the end of the evening......if the Spurrrrrrrrrt start callin' these Fangas!
> 
> So, keep the Spurrrrrrrt right on over there with you.
> 
> *Yeah, that stuff need to come offa' the shelf. *i was tryna' be nice**
> 
> *I see you wasn't*.


 girl if i catch SD chocolate conditioner imma get that too
dont you want BASK? yea im pushing

im sending the spuuurrrrrttttt over there to you so i can keep my lil change lol.

you already sent the email so i figured i'd just say what we were all thinking


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby Yeah, I beweave in making products "stay in their lane"
> 
> I ain't tryna' make it be something it ain't. That's like me tryna' DC with some VO5 or something.
> 
> *VO5 is a Henna, Powders, Clay Rinse-Out! Tryna' to make it Luscious Locs ain't gone happen.*


  you a mess. but you telling the truth.

i sure have learned cause i did start out adding evoo and honey to my cheapies and deep conditioning and co washing with it


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

I said I might try b.a.s.k. BF.  I ain't pickin' up no new Vendors.  

And I've already bought from SD's before nah.

I need to see who I'll be eliminating in 2013.  I need to give up at least 2-3 vendors on-line.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *you a mess. but you telling the truth.*
> 
> *i sure have learned cause i did start out adding evoo and honey to my cheapies and deep conditioning and co washing with it*


 
chebaby  And they was still "Cheapies"

Well... since I thought we was tellin' the truth and shamin' the Debil tonight I thought I'd get that in there about that VO5.

Pffft. All the Eggs, Banana Baby Food, Molasses and Avocados ain't gone make it no durn VO5 no Luscious Locs.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

Where Ms. B Go?  She know she hate "cheapies".....


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> I said I might try b.a.s.k. BF. I ain't pickin' up no new Vendors.
> 
> And I've already bought from SD's before nah.
> 
> I need to see who I'll be eliminating in 2013. I need to give up at least 2-3 vendors on-line.


 i done already gave up all those lil etsy people i was ordering from so im good.
i wanted to keep getting jar of joe when i run out but since i have trigga i dont need it.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby And they was still "Cheapies"
> 
> Well... since I thought we was tellin' the truth and shamin' the Debil tonight I thought I'd get that in there about that VO5.
> 
> Pffft. All the Eggs, Banana Baby Food, Molasses and Avocados ain't gone make it no durn VO5 no Luscious Locs.


 dont even mention avocados and bananas i had my share days of picking chunks out of my hair lol.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby  I gotta tell you tho', I'm loving that Darcy's Deep Mask.  I freakin' love it, love it, love it.

SD's betta' hurry & open up, cause I can see myself slidin' right on over to Nounou's for some more DB DC'er.  And it's on sale for $18 nah too. 

Hmp.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *i done already gave up all those lil etsy people i was ordering from so im good.*
> *i wanted to keep getting jar of joe when i run out but since i have trigga i dont need it*.


 
@chebaby

Yeah, I guess I could look at it that way. I 'rarely' get anything from Njoi any more (although I love her stuff) and rarely Christine Gant.....So, if I looked at it that way.

You still get b.a.s.k. *Etsy*

Chances are, I probably won't order any more Naturelle Grow and my HQS purchases will definitely be limited. I slowed down on Saravun *although i love her stuff* I just have enough of it.

Right now the only ETSY's that will definitely stay plugged in is: Hairitage and Marie Dean. 

Maybe onsey-twosey's from some of the others.

Girl...why you call 'em "Lil" Etsy People  I just caught that.....


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby I gotta tell you tho', I'm loving that Darcy's Deep Mask. I freakin' love it, love it, love it.
> 
> SD's betta' hurry & open up, cause I can see myself slidin' right on over to Nounou's for some more DB DC'er. And it's on sale for $18 nah too.
> 
> Hmp.


 i love that mask too
the cleasning cream im not too sure about. i mean its just like a conditioner. and its so thick i have to take the top off just to get it out.

i would def. take darcys over SD


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby  I like the Cleansing Creme.  It gets the job done.  

And let's don't talmbout the Pumpkin.  And I like the Coconut Transitioning Creme & Shea Butter Creme too.

Lawd Girl...Let's stop talmbout Darcys.

Oh, I was also gone mention, I haven't purchased 'directly' from MHC in a while too.  At one time, I was tearin' that up something awful.

I still have ordered, but not from her directly.  Through Nounou, My Natural Hair Store or some other place.


----------



## Golden75

chebaby - that's good to know bout DB cleansing condish.  I was over there looking at it this am on her site, making mental lists .  I'll scratch it, not into thick co-washers

IDareT'sHair - now you got my mind on the curls sublime.  Always wanted to try it.  I think they have it in Target, but I heard those formulas are different than buying from curls site/AY.  

Anyone know if theres any truth to that?


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> Brownie518
> 
> Where Ms. B Go?  She know she hate "cheapies".....





I do...the only one I can use is Hello Hydration.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Golden75 G, I think you're right about the Curls. 

That it is different from the one(s) at AveYou etc....somebody also told me not to buy my DevaCurl No-Poo from Target either.

So, that's right. Or, that's at least what I heard.

Where @chebaby at? She know!

And Yes, Golden, she is right about DB's Cleansing...it is thick.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

mkd

Hi MK!


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair - thanks.  All righty then, adds curls to my ever growing to buy in the future list.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75  I like it.  It definitely reminds me of Too Shea! (for some reason).  Maybe the Coloring & all.

I still wish I could get my hands on some WDT before she stuck it in a bottle.


----------



## Brownie518

Ya'll see on FB that Hairveda will have new Red Tea shampoo and conditioner in August...


----------



## Brownie518

And Veda 2 has some new stuff coming out 'Sweet Roots'
First item:

SWEET ROOTS Hair Control (Style and control hair gel / wax_

Contains: Palm oil, Carnauba Wax, Candelilia Wax, Shikakai, Yashtimadhu (Licorice Root), Amalaki, Brahmi, Bhringaraj, Triphala, Gotu Kola, Burdock Root, Noni, Tumeric, Witch Hazel, Olive Oil, Shea Butter, Castor Oil, Cocoa Butter, Mango Seed Butter, Pumpkin Seed Butter, Broccoli Seed Oil, Fragrance.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518 

Gurl...I was just thinkin' about how we gone Tear Up that HV Red Tea DC'er!

Lawd...I can't wait.

Gettin' ready to cut this bottle open and get the last corner out of this Hair Creme.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 Golden75 

That Red Tea Creme really makes your hair soft.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> Brownie518 Golden75
> 
> That Red Tea Creme really makes your hair soft.



 Yes, it really does!! I'm setting mine aside for cooler weather. This weather we've been having, my hair doesn't like too much creamy. Fickle a**...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

I asked you over in the DC Thread, what you thought about IPN's Mustard & Palm stuff?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518  Yeah, that Red Tea feels really good.

When are you doing your Hair again?


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair

I'll be doing my hair tomorrow night, real late. 
Oh, and I will be repurchasing that Mustard Seed & Palm stuff. I used it as a prepoo.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby I like the Cleansing Creme. It gets the job done.
> 
> And let's don't talmbout the Pumpkin. And I like the Coconut Transitioning Creme & Shea Butter Creme too.
> 
> Lawd Girl...Let's stop talmbout Darcys.
> 
> Oh, I was also gone mention, I haven't purchased 'directly' from MHC in a while too. At one time, I was tearin' that up something awful.
> 
> I still have ordered, but not from her directly. Through Nounou, My Natural Hair Store or some other place.


 darcys is such a great line the pumpkin is the bees knees lmao. chile thats some good stuff there. i aint ever seen a conditioner as thick as that detangle with such ease.

im over MHC


Golden75 said:


> @chebaby - that's good to know bout DB cleansing condish. I was over there looking at it this am on her site, making mental lists . I'll scratch it, not into thick co-washers
> 
> @IDareT'sHair - now you got my mind on the curls sublime. Always wanted to try it. I think they have it in Target, but I heard those formulas are different than buying from curls site/AY.
> 
> Anyone know if theres any truth to that?


 yea i like the darcys cleansing cream but its way too thick for my liking.

and the CURLS in target is not the same CURLS we are talking about. i mean its the same brand with the same name but the products are different. 


IDareT'sHair said:


> @Golden75 G, I think you're right about the Curls.
> 
> That it is different from the one(s) at AveYou etc....somebody also told me not to buy my DevaCurl No-Poo from Target either.
> 
> So, that's right. Or, that's at least what I heard.
> 
> Where @chebaby at? She know!
> 
> And Yes, Golden, she is right about DB's Cleansing...it is thick.


the CURLS we get has better ingredients. even though they changed their ingredients too, i dont think anyone noticed cause they aint on no bodys radar, but you know i caught it.
the old milkshake had better ingredients than the new milkshake.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518  I read where you used it as a Pre-Poo.

I should be finishing up soon within the next 2-3 weeks (4 to 6 wash days):

HV's Red Creme (it's actually gone but i won't let it die)
Tiiva's Green Tea Moisturizer
HQS Coconut Mango Rx
AV's Ashlii Amala
IPN's Tea-Lightful Shine
Claudie Temple Balm
Curls Sublime
Kyra's Mango Hair Creme


----------



## Brownie518

The only thing I remember trying from Curls was that Tea stuff and I thought it sucked. I haven't tried that DB conditioner, either. It has good ingredients, though.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *darcys is such a great line the pumpkin is the bees knees lmao. chile thats some good stuff there. i aint ever seen a conditioner as thick as that detangle with such ease.*
> 
> *im over MHC*
> 
> *yea i like the darcys cleansing cream but its way too thick for my liking.*
> 
> *and the CURLS in target is not the same CURLS we are talking about. i mean its the same brand with the same name but the products are different. *
> 
> *the CURLS we get has better ingredients. even though they changed their ingredients too, i dont think anyone noticed cause they aint on no bodys radar, but you know i caught it.*
> *the old milkshake had better ingredients than the new milkshake.*


 
chebaby

And See....this is right here why you gets the #1 PJ AWARD.......:notworthy


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby Brownie518 

Lawd...I forgot to add that "Secret Weapon" to my use up list.

I looked at it tonight and 1) Rolled my Eyes 2) Sucked my Teef.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *The only thing I remember trying from Curls was that Tea stuff and I thought it sucked*. I haven't tried that DB conditioner, either. It has good ingredients, though.


 

Brownie518

I got that.  Lawd..Lemme hurry up & get rid of that mess. 

Lawd....If I hear this stuff suck 1 more time.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair

You must be doing good on your summer Use Up list. I need to check mine out, see how much progress I've made.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

I wanna have alot of it down by Labor Day.  I am making some progress.  

I have not used any Jasmine DC'ers this summer like I wanted to either. 

Maybe August 1st, I'll pull out 1 or 2 of those.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> chebaby Brownie518
> 
> Lawd...I forgot to add that "Secret Weapon" to my use up list.
> 
> *I looked at it tonight and 1) Rolled my Eyes 2) Sucked my Teef*.



I do this every time I see it...then I end up scratchin my chin sayin WTF am I supposed to do with this? 

:scratchch


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *I do this every time I see it...then I end up scratchin my chin sayin WTF am I supposed to do with this? *
> 
> :scratchch


 
Brownie518

Ol' Ugly Stuff.  Makes me sick.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> Brownie518
> 
> Ol' Ugly Stuff.  Makes me sick.



Poo....


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> *Ol' Ugly Stuff*. Makes me sick.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *Poo....*


 
Brownie518

Pfft.  You mean: Doo


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> Brownie518
> 
> Pfft.  You mean: Doo


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

Welp. My HV won't be here until Monday.  My HH shipped too.

After that, I guess I'm done.  

Oh, I wanted to tell you, You were right:  That durn Mala's Oils are thebomb.com 

Why am I loving that sample of Shikakai? 

Lawd...I don't want to start haulin' Mala's Oils.

*cough* which ones you like?....


----------



## divachyk

I wish I can blaze through products but I've given up hope. My hair doesn't like to be fooled with on the regular so I'm back to basic m&s daily and shampooing 1x weekly. I'm not even mid-week cowashing. I do the LOC method several times per week but that's about as fancy as it is getting right now. 

IDareT'sHair, devacurl sucked from Ulta. I had the low-poo though. Made my hair feel all kinds of stripped. I just returned mine back to Ulta last week.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair

Mala's oils...I loooove the Methika, Shikakai, and Hibiscus oils!! I can never resist buying them... They are excellent for overnights, rinses, HOTs, sealing, everything.


----------



## Brownie518

My HV is scheduled for Monday. That means I can try the Red Tea DC on Wednesday! 

I really need to be cancelling this Julep Maven but I always want something in the boxes. *sigh* I'm going to try and make this August one my last...

I need to place a Shi Naturals order this week.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

divachyk said:


> *devacurl sucked from Ulta. I had the low-poo though. Made my hair feel all kinds of stripped. I just returned mine back to Ulta last week.*


 
divachyk  Lawd...Don't Tell me That. 

I'll hafta' see with the No-Poo.



Brownie518 said:


> Mala's oils...I loooove the Methika, *Shikakai, and Hibiscus oils!!* I can never resist buying them... They are excellent for overnights, rinses, HOTs, sealing, everything.


 
Brownie518

I really want these. 

Imma grab them on her next Sale.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518 

I want Shi to work on that Shipping. And ButtersNBars...oh and Trigga'.

And *cough* IPN should go to flat-rate too.

They need to do something about that High Shipping. 

It's a Turn-Off

I got a Pedi this a.m. OPI "Girls Just Wanna Have Fun" I love it! It's a nice Summery Color.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair

You should. I'll probably get a couple more in a month or so. I'm running through that Methika. I have one more of those and one Shikakai in stash.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> I want Shi to work on that Shipping. And ButtersNBars...oh and Trigga'.
> 
> And *cough* IPN should go to flat-rate too.
> 
> They need to do something about that High Shipping.
> 
> It's a Turn-Off
> 
> I got a Pedi this a.m. OPI "Girls Just Wanna Have Fun" I love it! It's a nice Summery Color.



I agree about the shipping. Plenty of times I've gone to order, saw the shipping and slid right back out.  And Shi's Free Shipping over 100....

I have on OPI Designer...De Better with some Julep Yumi on the accent nail.  I love that Yumi...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> You should. I'll probably get a couple more in a month or so. I'm running through that Methika. *I have one more of those and one Shikakai in stash*.


 
Brownie518

I wish she wouldn't have sent me a Sample of this.erplexed Durn Veda Twin. *tryna' hook somebody*

She has the Methika on Sale for $14 & some change.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> I agree about the shipping. Plenty of times I've gone to order, saw the shipping and slid right back out.  And Shi's Free Shipping over 100....
> 
> *I have on OPI Designer...De Better with some Julep Yumi on the accent nail.  I love that Yumi...*


 
@Brownie518 The durn shipping could pay for another Product. 

Girl, I don't slide out. I's Run Out!

Color sounds Nice.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> Brownie518
> 
> I wish she wouldn't have sent me a Sample of this.erplexed Durn Veda Twin. *tryna' hook somebody*
> 
> She has the Methika on Sale for $14 & some change.



I saw that Deal of the Day. I had to force myself not to get some.


----------



## divachyk

IDareT'sHair said:


> @divachyk  Lawd...Don't Tell me That.
> 
> I'll hafta' see with the No-Poo.
> 
> 
> 
> @Brownie518
> 
> I really want these.
> 
> Imma grab them on her next Sale.




Through my research and forum conversations, I learned that the DevaCare line is a little more gentle than DevaCurl but I was too chicken to try it (eta: because I had tried the Curl first and didn't want to gamble on trying the Care). @IDareT'sHair


----------



## IDareT'sHair

divachyk

Yeah, I've always heard DevaCurl is a _better_ line than Deva Care.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518 *The durn shipping could pay for another Product.*
> 
> Girl, I don't slide out. I's Run Out!
> 
> Color sounds Nice.



at the bolded - I know and that annoys me. It's not like I don't think I should have to pay for shipping. It's that I know damn well it doesn't cost that much for those 2 or 3 items!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *I saw that Deal of the Day. I had to force myself not to get some*.


 
Brownie518

I was tempted to get those oils and that ACV Rinse.  But I don't need that because Veda #1 got that on lock.

Although *cough* I'm sure Veda #2's would be good too. SMH

_*hands bj my direct deposit check-stub*_


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> at the bolded - I know and that annoys me. It's not like I don't think I should have to pay for shipping. *It's that I know damn well it doesn't cost that much for those 2 or 3 items!*


 
Brownie518

Yep.  It's a racket.


----------



## divachyk

IDareT'sHair said:


> @divachyk
> 
> Yeah, I've always heard DevaCurl is a _better_ line than Deva Care.



Golden75, do you recall what you told me re: Care vs. Curl and do you mind sharing it? 

IDareT'sHair, Care suppose to be a little more gentle and moisturizing than Curl. I read this online somewhere and the Ulta rep shared the same when returning Curl but it was too late at that point, I was scarred from using Curl.


----------



## Brownie518

Nobody can beat BJ's Rinse!!! :sweet:


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518

I guess I'll brew some Tea. Maybe I'll switch it up to skrait Black.


----------



## Brownie518

I'm about to go relax with a book and some Sparkling White Zin...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

divachyk 

 That's good info. Thanks!  I only have 1 Deva-Curl product.  So, once I use it, if it's too harsh, I won't repurchase.

I always follow my Cleansers up with another Cowash conditioner anyway as a rule.  Or, a Deep Conditioner.

I'm not sure when I'll get to the No-Poo.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *I'm about to go relax with a book and some Sparkling White Zin...*


 
Brownie518  So, you ain't messin' with Mr. Daniels tonight uh?  Or that Volka.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> Brownie518  So, you ain't messin' with Mr. Daniels tonight uh?  Or that Volka.


IDareT'sHair

 Nah. I got Jack on the back burner. That Volka, too...


----------



## Brownie518

Hey, T, Supergirls says everything that was out is IN now!! So I guess it's on for you tomorrow, huh?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> Hey, T, Supergirls says everything that was out is IN now!! *So I guess it's on for you tomorrow, huh?*


 
Brownie518

Like Popcorn!  You Better know it!

_*wish i had a discount code*_


----------



## Brownie518

I could go for an SD code right about now.  Even a free shipping joint.


----------



## divachyk

IDareT'sHair said:


> @divachyk
> 
> That's good info. Thanks!  I only have 1 Deva-Curl product.  So, once I use it, if it's too harsh, I won't repurchase.
> 
> I always follow my Cleansers up with another Cowash conditioner anyway as a rule.  Or, a Deep Conditioner.
> 
> I'm not sure when I'll get to the No-Poo.



I followed up with a DC IDareT'sHair but when my strands get stripped, the get roughed up and my hair tangles.  In hindsight, I might should have followed up with a cowash then proceed to the DCner. 

Someone doing the CG method claimed those Deva products perform best when you use the entire line.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

divachyk  Thanks.  That's good to know. 

I know I won't be getting an entire line of that.

Maybe the No-Poo is a bit 'gentler' than the Low-Poo?

chebaby reccomended the No-Poo, and I trust her judgement.


----------



## divachyk

Definitely trust @chebaby also. Wish I had known that IDareT'sHair.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

divachyk

Yeah, we were in a 'discussion' about Cleansing Conditioners many, many pages back, and she recommended the No-Poo vs the Low-Poo.

I wouldn't have gotten the Low-Poo anyway.

The closest I have to an actual Poo is ASIAN's Cleansing Pudding.  And mkd recommended that one.

Have you tried ASIAN's Cleansing Pudding?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

Lawd...Lemme stop stalkin' SD's site.


----------



## Golden75

divachyk - what I had heard was that devacare line was more for relaxed heads, devacurl more for naturals.  But as T said, I think most ladies prefer the devacurl no-poo.  

I havent read many reviews on the care line.  I did also read that the products work better if used together.  But most lines say that mess!


----------



## divachyk

IDareT'sHair said:


> @divachyk
> 
> Yeah, we were in a 'discussion' about Cleansing Conditioners many, many pages back, and she recommended the No-Poo vs the Low-Poo.
> 
> I wouldn't have gotten the Low-Poo anyway.
> 
> The closest I have to an actual Poo is ASIAN's Cleansing Pudding.  And @mkd recommended that one.
> 
> Have you tried ASIAN's Cleansing Pudding?



IDareT'sHair, I haven't tried ASIAN. I'll put that one on the to-buy list when my CON gets low.


----------



## SimJam

up early again!



been up since 3:30 .... I did an overnight soak with MTG on my scalp and jane carter replenish condish - my hair was yummmmmay in the morning. I found this old janky bottle of jane carter in my car trunk - been in there for at least 2 years because I used this when I was relaxed lol

then a washed my scalp thoroughly with castile soap

PSA .... DO NOT EVER GET CITRUS CASTILE SOAP IN YOU EYE ... took a good 30 mins for me to even be able to open my eye

after than I rinsed my hair with Amala creme rinse, then added SD destination hydration (I love this condish !!!) now sitting with this on my hair .... may go back to sleep and decide what else Imma do to my hair today.

I have a salon appointment @ 2

this was my hair yesterday










I got that fuzz out after I took da pic


----------



## IDareT'sHair

SimJam

Nice Fro-Hawk!  

Hope your Salon Appt. goes well.  Don't forget to walk out if you have to!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Welp. I got my Silk Dreams on. I got:

3 Destination Hydrations

Was gone get Mocha Silk *but I'll wait*


----------



## IDareT'sHair

**25% FLASH SALE Today Only Ya'll**

It's Perfectly Natural Discount Code = *FLASH*


----------



## bajandoc86

Hey ladies! I just got home from the Reggae Sumfest Show....yes, it is 10am  

It was da BOMB. 

ETA: SimJam I got backstage and up and close with Mr. Riley....*faints*


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

Having one of those I'm so over my hair days.

Going to spritz scalp with tea mix, Trigga to scalp, Jessicurl to twists and seal with an HV oil  (can't think which one).  

I think my scalp is getting a lil oily from the Trigga which is unusual.  I wonder if it was because of the banana clip style holding it all on the scalp.

IDareT'sHair who makes SD?
I'm going to pass on the IPN I'm still waiting on a shipping notice for my first 2 orders.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Vonnieluvs08

Supergirl! It's Silk Dreams Hair Care



http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=...iZjRAw&usg=AFQjCNEmT8K6lQmyzy-MPJz9AUz_tJQqJA


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

Hey bajandoc86 !! Glad you had a good time.  Wow you are a trooper!! how long was the show?


----------



## bajandoc86

Vonnieluvs08 It started at 9 pm...finished about 5:30 am. It is a 3 1/2 -4 hr drive home.


----------



## SimJam

IdareTsHair ur gonna like that destination hydration !!!!!
Ive been going to this salon for over 10 years ... Im good 

bajandoc86  Im mean Mrs. Riley to be 


I put some SD VS on my hair and went back to sleep with my hair therapy wrap on .... nap and steam combined SWEEEEEEEEET!

Now Im just lazing around .... will rinse out and put in HV whipped ends a lil before I have to leave for my appointment


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

@banjandoc86 now that was truly a festival...530am..whew!! Nah I been staying in someone hotel room or house after that not driving 4hrs home.


----------



## Brownie518

bajandoc86  I have always wanted to go to one of those Sumfests! I'm glad you had a great time!!!

IDareT'sHair

No Shea What or Wheat Germ? I forgot that I had gotten 2 Mochas last order and only one Vanilla Silk. I might get the Shea What without protein.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518 Nah, I decided to just stick with the Destination Hydration. 

I've been wanting that for a long time. 

So, I finally got some. And it's 16 ounces.

I've had Shea-What (and I really liked it), I got that sample from Ltown.

And I bought 2 Wheat Germs the last time.

I'll wait for Labor Day or BF and get some other things.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair

I can't wait for you to try that DH. 
I'm about to massage in some TeaLightful pomade. I'll probably cover my whole head and let it sit. I'll be washing later on tonight. I have some terrible hand-in-hair going on this weekend.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

Are you getting anything from IPN's 1 Day Flash Sale?


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

Thanks for the info T. She has nice products and good prices. After I run through somethings in the stash imma have to check her out. I see everyone raving bout that vs and dh.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

So my hair was feeling a lil dry so i put in the jessicurl and sealed with vf instead of the cocasta oil. That was def the better move my hair needed that coconut oil.

I realize I leave for San Diego in 2weeks so i gotta figure out how I'm going to wear my hair out there. These twists won't hold up that long. I hate paying for checked luggage for short trips like this but i may need my products if we go to the beach. The lil 3 oz stuff don't always get it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Vonnieluvs08

This is my 2nd time purchasing from her.

The 1st time (4th of July Sale) I got:

Vanilla Silk
Wheat Germ

This Destination Hydration was OOS when I ordered, so now I'll get to try it.

@Ltown had sent me several samples a while back. She sent me:

Whip My Hair - Cleansing Conditioner
Mocha Silk DC'er
Shea What

I may get these (and a couple others) BF.


----------



## chebaby

Chello ladies
I'm waiting for this ice age movie to start. I'm with mom and niece and mom ain't been to the movies in like 20 years lmao. She was like which way we go lmao. It's cute. I haven't been to a child's movie since I was a child so these bebe kids are getting on my nerves.

Hair is second day w$g.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby  Hey Ms. Che!  I love Ice Age.  I just love Cartoon's in general (always have).

Have Fun.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> chebaby  Hey Ms. Che!  I love Ice Age.  I just love Cartoon's in general (always have).
> 
> Have Fun.



Yea I love these movies too. I especially love that little sloth lol.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *Yea I love these movies too. I especially love that little sloth lol.*


 
chebaby  Girl, I could get my Cartoon on all day.

Got my SD's.  And some IPN.  So, I'm chillin' watching Law & Order.


----------



## Ltown

Hello ladies!

Its raining crazy, i just got back from lunch with friends hair was poof.

I'm still waiting for shipping from ipn, use up claudies silk moisturizer. i brought cd moni sample pack from exchange to try.


----------



## bajandoc86

Hey again my U1B1 ladies....I just rolled ova. *yawns* I now have to tackle my hair - I don't like starting so late in the day. 

I have a 25 dollars of my next Aveyou purchase of 100. So I'm contemplating what to buy.:scratchch


----------



## IDareT'sHair

bajandoc86

I have one of those $25.00 joints too.  I haven't thought about it.  But I need to.  

I guess I keep holding out for some kind of Sale.


----------



## SimJam

Hay ladies, Im redecorating my turtles pad heheeee

My camera is charging when its done I post my do, nothing spectacular, just a mo-hawk.

My hair is super soft and fluffy .... I love SD products.
as Ive said before SD and HV are easily my staple lines !!!!!


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

IDareT'sHair what u get from IPN?


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair

No, I don't think I'll get any IPN right now. I'll wait until I use some of this stuff up first. I should be ready to go for next month's sale. 

I'm about to start on my hair.


----------



## divachyk

Amala cream rinse review:

after 1st use I'm claiming it's a keeper.

I hopped in the shower and rinsed my hair for about 5 mins. I had my hair in 4 sections. I applied about a bubble gum drop size to each quadrant with working the product from root to tip. I then gently scrubbed my scalp with the balls of my fingers. It did not suds up which was expected. The instructions state let the product sit for 1 minute, which I did. I then rinsed with warm water. My hair felt smooth (no roughed up strands). I questioned if it cleansed. I trusted that it did so I proceeded with CON. My hair was soft but clean. 

I liked the amala so much that I can see it being step 1 to my every wash day -- shampoo and cowash. 

My question is, since it works as a clarifier (I think), would it remove -cones from the hair since it is SLS free? I'm doing more rollersets and use a -cone base serum.


----------



## beautyaddict1913

Thank you IDareT'sHair and chebaby for the bday wishes! I miss all of you ladies! I need to step my posting game back up!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Vonnieluvs08

That Molasses Pre-Rx.  I guess I wanted to try it.erplexed

I'm tempted to change it to an 8 ounce Root Food II


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

Chel-lo Ms. Che!

WOW!  My Hairitage musta' come yesterday.  I just checked my Mail.  I don't even remember ordering All that Stuff!  SMH.....

I got:

1 Hempy Hair
1 Avocado Clouds
1 Macadamia Creme
1 Sprout
1 Amazon Butter
1 Peach Pomade

Oh My!  Why don't I remember ordering all of this?


----------



## chebaby

hey T
thats a nice order

im still lounging around in bed, dont feel like getting up.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> hey T
> thats a nice order
> 
> *im still lounging around in bed, dont feel like getting up.*


 

chebaby

Hmp.  I shole wish I was.  I've been up & out.

I wanted to stay in my bed (alone) all day.  By Myself.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby  I just rubbed on some IPN and a little Avosoya Oil (which I love).

I guess my HV should be here tomorrow.  I listed a nice WEN combo. on the Exchange Forum for a great price.

We'll see.................


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Hmp.  I shole wish I was.  I've been up & out.
> 
> I wanted to stay in my bed (alone) all day.  By Myself.


i need to go to the grocery store but i doubt i will lol. i got up once today and an hour later was back in bed just one of the days.

go on and get back in the bed girl, this is what weekend are all about


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby  I just rubbed on some IPN and a little Avosoya Oil (which I love).
> 
> I guess my HV should be here tomorrow.  I listed a nice WEN combo. on the Exchange Forum for a great price.
> 
> We'll see.................


girl thats funny you mentioned avosoya, i just found a sample you sent me a while ago i keep finding stuff.

i hope your veda comes, i know whats its like to wait for them vedas

hope you get a hit on the sale too.

i was thinking about listing some stuff but dont have the energy to go to the PO.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@chebaby

I don't wanna go to the P.O. either Che. But I'm willing to suck it up and go!

Yeah, I love that Avosoya.  

It's lighter than the Cocosta and sometimes it just hits the spot.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

Yeah, I wanna go in hard on my Stash from nah until at least Labor Day.  

It seems like the Sales have slowed down quite a bit except It's Perfectly Natural.  She's been crankin' 'em out.  

I do want to get a couple Oils from Veda #2.  But those can definitely wait until BF.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

I should finish up some things on Tuesday. 

Probably 1 HQS Mango and 1 AV Ashlii (back ups of each).

Maybe Curls Sublime too (not sure but I might have 1 more cowash in that bottle).

I'll probably use up a Tea-Lightful Pomade tomorrow or later on tonight when I 'prep' for bed.


----------



## Brownie518

Hey, ladies. I just got to work and I guess I missed you all.


----------



## SimJam

just coming in from the pool ... didnt get my hair wet, just a bit of my nape that I just washed and about to re twist.

feel drained from the sun but gotta get mah self ready for work tomorrow


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

Hello Ms. B!

My Hairitage came yesterday.  I sure don't remember placing that order. 

It looks like the Avocado Clouds changed.

I wish I woulda got the Mango Tango Cloud (instead).  The Avocado one looks like "Sprout" nah instead of how it use to look/feel/smell.erplexed


----------



## IDareT'sHair

i can't wait to get my SD's Destination Hydration.  

I may start on that during the Summer/Fall Transition.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> Hello Ms. B!
> 
> My Hairitage came yesterday.  I sure don't remember placing that order.
> 
> It looks like the Avocado Clouds changed.
> 
> I wish I woulda got the Mango Tango Cloud (instead).  The Avocado one looks like "Sprout" nah instead of how it use to look/feel/smell.erplexed


IDareT'sHair

Hey, T!!! 

The Avocado looks like Sprout??  

I can't wait to get my Hairveda tomorrow!!  I think I got more pH Rinse also, which is good since I used mine up last night. 

I DC'd with Marie Dean Peach Honey Syrup last night


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> Hey, T!!!
> 
> The Avocado looks like Sprout??
> 
> I can't wait to get my Hairveda tomorrow!!  I think I got more pH Rinse also, which is good since I used mine up last night.
> 
> I DC'd with Marie Dean Peach Honey Syrup last night


 
Brownie518

Yeah Gurl.....I'm excited about that Red Tea Conditioner.  

I can't wait to smell/try it.  But I know it will be part of my Fall Stash.

I won't pull it out this Summer.

Yeah, mine is "Green" wasn't it orangey-creamy like Mango Tango Clouds?  It doesn't smell good like that either.

Lemme go look and see exactly what I ordered, because it didn't have a Label.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> i can't wait to get my SD's Destination Hydration.
> 
> I may start on that during the Summer/Fall Transition.


IDareT'sHair

You know, I didn't make too many changes this year for the weather. I'm using the same stuff for washing/conditioning/prepooing. My leave in has changed. I put the Shi Naturals Creamy Leave in away and Claudie's Frappe, too. Those are rich and moisturizing and perfect for cool/cold weather.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518  SMH. 

I didn't order no Avocado Clouds!......

Yeah, the only thing I really changed, was 'lighter' cowashers and a few lightweight lotions and some spritz.

This Summer is flying tho' isn't it?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518

I guess Monday night, I'll pull out that wretched "Secret Weapon" and do an overnighter. 

Lawd...them lil' 4 ounces is hanging on for dear life.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

I just remembered!!!!!....

It's the Tea Creme sample she said she was going to send me.  Now I can't wait to try it.

Remember, she said she was coming out with a Tea Creme?  That has to be it.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518  SMH.
> 
> I didn't order no Avocado Clouds!......
> 
> Yeah, the only thing I really changed, was 'lighter' cowashers and a few lightweight lotions and some spritz.
> 
> This Summer is flying tho' isn't it?





Yes, girl. I can't believe it's almost August already!!!



IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> I guess Monday night, I'll pull out that wretched "Secret Weapon" and do an overnighter.
> 
> Lawd...them lil' 4 ounces is hanging on for dear life.



Pffft, I bumped into that Secret Weapon yesterday and just sucked my teeth...erplexed


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> I just remembered!!!!!....
> 
> It's the Tea Creme sample she said she was going to send me.  Now I can't wait to try it.
> 
> Remember, she said she was coming out with a Tea Creme?  That has to be it.


IDareT'sHair

 Oh, okay. Let me know how that is. I want to order that Amazon Butter and more Soft & Creamy Mac soon 

I'll be using that HV Red Tea conditioner this week.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

I looked at that Doo-Doo Brown mess and rolled my eyes.

Sitting there looking like Baby Poop.

Too bad I don't beweave in throwin' out products.  

Imma try to finish it up *if i can*


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> I looked at that Doo-Doo Brown mess and rolled my eyes.
> 
> Sitting there looking like Baby Poop.
> 
> Too bad I don't beweave in throwin' out products.
> 
> Imma try to finish it up *if i can*




I need to go look and see what's in there again. Maybe I'll mix it with some Trigger and do a soak...? IDK...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518

Here's what I have coming:
Silk Dreams
Hairveda
It's Perfectly Natural

Here's what I plan to use up soon:
Secret Weapon *will not repurchase*
Curls Sublime
Nexxus Ensure
Afroveda Ashlii
HQS Coconut Mango
Tea-Lightful Pomade
HQS Coconut Lime Cleanser


----------



## Brownie518

*On the way:*
Hairveda

*
Soon to use up:*
BV Smoove
HQS Coconut Mango
Destination Hydration
Wheat Germ conditioner
AV Methika Oil
MD Vanilla Repair
IPN Mustard Seed & Palm Oil treatment


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> I need to go look and see what's in there again. Maybe I'll mix it with some Trigger and do a soak...? IDK...


 
Brownie518

Gurl....Hotmess. 

Errtime I think about that $25.00 I get fightin' mad.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> Gurl....Hotmess.
> 
> Errtime I think about that $25.00 I get fightin' mad.


IDareT'sHair

I will say I love that Blossom Mist but I don't plan to order from her again. And I mean it this time lol. It won't be like Veda 2... No backslidin'.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

Nice list Ms. B!

Let's keep knockin' 'em out.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> I will say I love that Blossom Mist but *I don't plan to order from her again. And I mean it this time lol. It won't be like Veda 2... No backslidin'.*


 
@Brownie518 

I'll always order that durn Luscious Locs Hair Mask.erplexed Ain't no use in me Lyin'

Knowin' I'd be tellin' a Bald-Face Lie.

When it's on Sale, I'll buy it.

Although I gotta admit, DB DC'er is right up there with it... and 5 dollafootlong cheaper.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> I'll always order that durn Luscious Locs Hair Mask.erplexed *Ain't no use in me Lyin'*
> 
> Knowin' I'd be tellin' a Bald-Face Lie.
> 
> When it's on Sale, I'll buy it.
> 
> Although I gotta admit, DB DC'er is right up there with it... and *5 dollafootlong cheaper*.


IDareT'sHair




I'm gonna order that DB DCer next week.  Maybe some of her oils, too. I like them for my body.


----------



## chebaby

Brownie518 said:


> Yes, girl. I can't believe it's almost August already!!!
> 
> 
> 
> *Pffft, I bumped into that Secret Weapon yesterday and just sucked my teeth..*.erplexed





hey ladies.
i got amla on my hair now and im about to rinse and condition/detangle with the last of my 4oz jar of cd chocolat conditioner(i dumped the bottle in 2 4oz jars. got one jar left).
then imma do a w&g with CR curl love milk.


----------



## Brownie518

Hey, che!!

I must say, I am loving that CD Chocolat lately. I've even started liking the shampoo. That conditioner has great slip!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 chebaby

You & Che need to "hursh".....I ain't buyin' no more Carol's Daugther.

Although I did fall in lurve with BV Smoove. 

That's going to be the perfect Steamin' DC'er this Fall/Winter.  And I'm glad I got all those Jars.


----------



## chebaby

hey ladies

brownie, that chocolat conditioner is the bomb. you are so right about the slip. detangling is such a breeze with it.

T, you know you want more cd we have quite a lot to pick from since shes not too popular on here so shell always be in stock


----------



## chebaby

ok so i rinsed the amla, you gotta rinse as much as with henna with that stuff. but i rinsed and detangled with chocolat and my hair feels great. i loss almost no hair so i can pretty much say the shedding situation is done with.
im waiting for my hair to dry now, its wrapped in a T-shirt.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby Brownie518

Hmp.  Ya'll Ain't gone worry me.....keep talmbout Carol & 'nem


----------



## Brownie518

chebaby said:


> hey ladies
> 
> brownie, that chocolat conditioner is the bomb. you are so right about the slip. detangling is such a breeze with it.
> 
> T, you know you want more cd *we have quite a lot to pick from since shes not too popular on here so shell always be in stock*



You know that's right, che! 



IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby @Brownie518
> 
> Hmp.  Ya'll Ain't gone worry me.....keep talmbout Carol & 'nem


IDareT'sHair

We will  That Chocolat just melts right into my hair


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 chebaby

Ya'll need to quit givin' Currrrl 'nem some love.

Before I came to LHCF I had tried:
Mimosa Hair Honey?
Tui DC'er
Lisa's Elixir
Khoret Amen DC'er
Marquerite's Magic

So, as you can see I know about Currrrrl 'nem....


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518 @chebaby
> 
> Ya'll need to quit givin' Currrrl 'nem some love.
> 
> Before I came to LHCF I had tried:
> Mimosa Hair Honey?
> Tui DC'er
> Lisa's Elixir
> Khoret Amen DC'er
> Marquerite's Magic
> 
> So, as you can see I know about Currrrrl 'nem....


currrrrl nem got some good stuff. i dont know why we the only people on the earth that likes her stuff


----------



## Brownie518

I used to hate CD, for real. I thought her stuff was just awful. Especially her oils and hairdresses. I still don't like her oils but I love:

BV Smoove
Mimosa Hair Honey
Chocolat conditioner
Monoi conditioner
Marguerite's magic
BV Shampoo
Tui Shampoo


----------



## chebaby

Brownie518 said:


> You know that's right, che!
> 
> 
> @IDareT'sHair
> 
> We will  *That Chocolat just melts right into my hair *


tell her again lol.....


----------



## chebaby

Brownie518 said:


> I used to hate CD, for real. I thought her stuff was just awful. Especially her oils and hairdresses. I still don't like her oils but I love:
> 
> *BV Smoove*
> Mimosa Hair Honey
> *Chocolat conditioner*
> Monoi conditioner
> Marguerite's magic
> BV Shampoo
> *Tui Shampoo*


i still think her oils suck and are not worth the money but then again im not an oil person

i love the bolded.
and i also think i love the monoi deep conditioner. i have one more use left.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *tell her again lol.....*


 
@chebaby @Brownie518 Ya'll need to quit. 

It don't smell like Chocolate does it?

I think I read someplace (maybe in another thread) that Monoi stank and it wasn't that great.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> i still think her oils suck and are not worth the money but then again im not an oil person
> 
> i love the bolded.
> *and i also think i love the monoi deep conditioner. i have one more use left.*


 
@chebaby

Hmp. Interesting.....Does it stank?

I ain't buyin' no more CD.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I did actually finish up IPN's Tea-Lightful Shine Pomade tonight (I had a tiny corner left).  And I have 'several' back ups.

So, I can take this off my list.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby @Brownie518 Ya'll need to quit.
> 
> It don't smell like Chocolate does it?
> 
> I think I read someplace (maybe in another thread) that Monoi stank and it wasn't that great.


it smells like chocolate was dipped dunked and sunked in perfume

i like the cd monoi but i think ive only used it once so ill give it another try to make sure. but im almost cetain i love it the smell, i dont remember. i think its perfumey coconut, you know everything she does is with perfume. hell perfume be the second ingredient


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> I did actually finish up IPN's Tea-Lightful Shine Pomade tonight (I had a tiny corner left).  And I have 'several' back ups.
> 
> So, I can take this off my list.


dang T, you really using stuff up. making room for more huh???


----------



## Brownie518

The Monoi and the Chocolat need scent updates...stat!!!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *it smells like chocolate was dipped dunked and sunked in perfume*
> 
> *i like the cd monoi but i think ive only used it once so ill give it another try to make sure. but im almost cetain i love it the smell, i dont remember. i think its perfumey coconut, you know everything she does is with perfume. hell perfume be the second ingredient*


 
@chebaby 

Um....Imma let you and @Brownie518 and Bronze gone & get down with Currrl 'nem. 

That BV Smoove DC'er was the best I can do.


----------



## chebaby

Brownie518 said:


> The Monoi and the Chocolat need scent updates...stat!!!!


she changed the scent to the hair milk line so maybe err thang else is next


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Um....Imma let you and @Brownie518 and Bronze gone & get down with Currrl 'nem.
> 
> That BV Smoove was the best I can do.


imma send you a whole box of CD stuff. err thang with perfume as the second ingredient


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *dang T, you really using stuff up. making room for more huh???*


 
chebaby

Pffft.  Lawd You Got Some Nerve!........


----------



## Brownie518

chebaby said:


> she changed the scent to the hair milk line so maybe err thang else is next



fingers crossed!


----------



## bajandoc86

Hey ladies! 

I am here listening to the new releases for Barbados Crop Over Festival 2012. Jump Up day (carnival) is gonna be MADNESS! *buss a wine* I am having my own mini-carnival right nah! I have no idea why I am so hype...I'm not gonna be home for all the fun. 

Ok.....back to reality. LOL.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *imma send you a whole box of CD stuff. err thang with perfume as the second ingredient*


 
chebaby

Naw....I'm skrait.

*looks over at a box of dr. miracles, ors & doo-grow to send che*


----------



## chebaby

bajandoc86 said:


> Hey ladies!
> 
> I am here listening to the new releases for Barbados Crop Over Festival 2012. Jump Up day (carnival) is gonna be MADNESS! **buss a wine** I am having my own mini-carnival right nah! I have no idea why I am so hype...I'm not gonna be home for all the fun.
> 
> Ok.....back to reality. LOL.



i was just watching wine videos on youtube and thinking how they do that?

Brownie518, why cd cant just have normal sweet fruity scents? talmbout she known for her scents. i know she is, the whole block smells her scents when she whipping up a batch


----------



## bronzebomb

I am all most ready for my 7 day cruise!  I am ready!  

Currrlll is my girl! Some of her stuff stinks... But my hair likes questionable ingredients


----------



## Brownie518

chebaby said:


> i was just watching wine videos on youtube and thinking how they do that?
> 
> @Brownie518, why cd cant just have normal sweet fruity scents? talmbout she known for her scents. i know she is, the whole block smells her scents when she whipping up a batch



chebaby

Yeah, she's known for them perfumey joints alright.  The best smelling thing she has is the Tui . Too bad I'm not into that Smoothie.


----------



## Brownie518

'questionable ingredients'


----------



## chebaby

bronzebomb said:


> I am all most ready for my 7 day cruise!  I am ready!
> 
> Currrlll is my girl! Some of her stuff stinks... *But my hair likes questionable ingredients*


 funniest thing ive heard all day.


----------



## Ltown

Hello u1b1 

i am still waiting for ipn, what is the wait time for notice or deliveries?  Nothing new with me still doing/using the same things.  IDareT'sHair, i don't think you can really say your using up anything if you have several backups of the same product   I do have a package coming your ways this week, don't ask, won't tell

Brownie518, chebaby, IDareT'sHair, when are you all going tompost your stash?   i'm waiting for fall to stock up for the winter, probably just dc, and proteins.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ltown  Hush LT! 

Girl, you know I have back ups to the back ups to the back ups.

So just be quiet.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby Brownie518 bronzebomb

*cough* Speaking of Ya'll Gurl Currrrrl and them horrible scents, that MaryJ Blige mess stank too. 

I sent that mess back as soon as I opened it. 

Lawd....I didn't even take the packaging off 1 of them it smelled so bad.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby @Brownie518 @bronzebomb
> 
> *cough* Speaking of Ya'll Gurl Currrrrl and them horrible scents, that MaryJ Blige mess stank too.
> 
> I sent that mess back as soon as I opened it.
> 
> Lawd....I didn't even take the packaging off 1 of them it smelled so bad.


 i been wanting to smell that for the longest but err time i go in the cd store my mind is on other stuff. glad you told me it stinks not the least bit surprised though.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@chebaby

Chel-lo Ms. Che! Good Evening. 

Yeah...that MJ Blige is Funk-A. Too Perfume-y/Floral.

My Hairveda came today.

Have Stanky-LegBB on under 2 Plastic Caps.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Chel-lo Ms. Che! Good Evening.
> 
> Yeah...that MJ Blige is Funk-A. Too Perfume-y/Floral.
> 
> My Hairveda came today.


 hey T.
i should have know it would be too perfumey and strong. thats what shes known for lol.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> hey T.
> i should have know it would be too perfumey and *strong*. thats what shes known for lol.


 
@chebaby

Chile...Not Strong...but Skrong.

I had gotten the 'set' i.e. Perfume, Shower Gel, Lotion. I only opened 1 and sent it right back.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@chebaby 

As soon as BJ launches that Red Tea DC'er, I'm getting 3-5 bottles.

You know I love 16 ounces. 

And that's another reason BJ stay in my PayPal on speed dial.

I think it might fully launch in August.


----------



## BrownBetty

Hi Ladies!

Kinky curly is great for air drying my hair.  I am using Wen and the TJ conditioner to cowash.

What's hot in the hair streets?


----------



## bronzebomb

I like the Carol's Daughter Pearls perfume,  but she discontinued it!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

BrownBetty

Gurl...You _already_ Know it's always something new in the Hair Skreets.


----------



## BrownBetty

IDareT'sHair - I know!  Give me your top 3.

I just bought harvey prince Hello perfume... nice for the warm months.


----------



## chebaby

T, when BJ come out with deep conditioner i think imma get a bottle too. i still havent tried the red tea moisturizer.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

BrownBetty

I can tell you some of the newer (and not so newer) lines:

Silk Dreams Haircare
Kyra Ultimate Indulgence
Hairitage Hydrations
Shi-Naturals
Claudie Revitalizer
Hydroquench Systems
Marie Dean
It's Perfectly Natural

You'll have to do the research


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> T, when BJ come out with deep conditioner i think imma get a bottle too. i still havent tried the red tea moisturizer.


 
chebaby Yeah, she suppose to come out with the Shampoo & the Conditioner.

That Tea is excellent.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby Yeah, she suppose to come out with the Shampoo & the Conditioner.
> 
> That Tea is excellent.


 she can keep the shampoo lol but i will have my hands on the deep conditioner.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> she can keep the shampoo lol *but i will have my hands on the deep conditioner.*


 
@chebaby

Girl...Me Too! I'll stay up all night to get it......

_*and don't say nothin'*_erplexed


----------



## Golden75

Got my HV.  A bit surprised or maybe I misunderstood:
It's in a bottle - that's fine but why did I think jar
It's not a DC!  I thought it said DC - its a daily/rinse out says leave on at least 2-5 mins.
Smells good - light floral scent like perfume.  Not a sweet candy scent - I'm trying to place the scent. I'm thinking it's a perfume I've had/have

Cocoasta oil - color appears to be lighter - use to look like liquid gold

Still excited to try, just a lil bit


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Golden75

I had every intention to use it for Cowashing.

My last 2 Cocosta's have been about the same color.


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair - i'll prob try it both ways.  It's thick so seems like it can be used as a DC.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75  I just smelled it.  It smells like the Moisturizer to me.

When do you think you gone try it?


----------



## Ltown

IDareT'sHair, your back up paid off with Enso you never know when these may go belly up.   I only had 1 enso and had to find some  i've only had a large backup of jasmine and i think i have 1 left.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ltown 

Yeah right.  Having back ups of the back ups of the back ups of the back ups definitely pays off!


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair-to me it doesn't smeel the same in the bottle, when I rubbed it on my skin.  Either way it smells good.  I haven't opened the moisturizer so I dunno what that smells like, if the same I'm happy!

Not sure when I'll use.  May be I'll get fancy and do a mid week cowash.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

***20%*** Shi-Naturals Until 07/27

Conditioners = *CONPOO * Shampoo = *CONPOO2*


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75 said:


> *I haven't opened the moisturizer so I dunno what that smells like, if the same *I'm happy!
> 
> Not sure when I'll use. May be I'll get fancy and do a mid week cowash.


 
Golden75 Yes, it smells exactly like the Red Hair Creme.


----------



## divachyk

IDareT'sHair chebaby

 I like Mary J Blige perfume. I can't remember which I have though as I don't wear it often. I even get compliments.  I'm the odd ball on this one.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@divachyk It's a little too floral for me and I don't like the smell of Gardenia or Rose.


----------



## chebaby

divachyk said:


> @IDareT'sHair @chebaby
> 
> I like Mary J Blige perfume. I can't remember which I have though as I don't wear it often. I even get compliments.  I'm the odd ball on this one.


 ive never smelled it but i like sweet smells so if its flowery i aint gon like it lol.
the only exception to that rule is LOve by Chloe it smells like sexy baby powder to me.
but i normally like sweet smells like Miss cherie by dior or flower bomb or burberry brit which has a nice vanilla tone to it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@chebaby How you think that Power Oasis smells?  I don't think it is skrong.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby How you think that Power Oasis smells? I don't think it is skrong.


 i love the smell. it smells like a familiar fruit but i cant put my finger on it.
its not pineapple, peach, or pear but its familiar.
i like it
and its not strong at all. i wodner if she changed the scent cause i remember reading that the smell was so strong it could wake the dead


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby  Yeah, I remember you saying that.  I told you it wasn't skrong.

So, what you buyin' next?

I guess Imma try to use up & chill until Labor Day unless somebody has a really good Sale.

Shipping kills any good deals with Shi-Naturals.  She needs to go to Flat Rate.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby Yeah, I remember you saying that. I told you it wasn't skrong.
> 
> So, what you buyin' next?
> 
> I guess Imma try to use up & chill until Labor Day unless somebody has a really good Sale.
> 
> Shipping kills any good deals with Shi-Naturals. She needs to go to Flat Rate.


 i was surprised at the smell. its nice. although i tend to like her scents anyway.

i really want that terressential mud wash and coco curls but thats it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby  I shole wish I knew what this KBB stuff is suppose to do.  

I feel like I just have it on for nothing.  Have you figured it out yet?

And I still have about 2 more Rx's left in this Jar.  I'll use it again Thursday night. erplexed 

It will be gone soon.


----------



## divachyk

chebaby said:


> ive never smelled it but i like sweet smells so if its flowery i aint gon like it lol.
> the only exception to that rule is LOve by Chloe it smells like sexy baby powder to me.
> but i normally like sweet smells like Miss cherie by dior or flower bomb or burberry brit which has a nice vanilla tone to it.



@chebaby, Flower Bomb is too strong for me and Pink Sugar Kisses is too sweet. I purchased the hair perfume of sugar kisses. It was ok at first but became way too sweet over time.

@IDareT'sHair, I have Blossom and it is gardenia. I typically don't like gardenia but I do like this one. Maybe, just maybe, it's because I like all things Mary J. (mostly) although I don't go around expressing my love for her like Beyonce fans. That's a different kinda love right there - no offense to the Beyhivers up in here.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

divachyk  Yeah....that right there is serious.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

On the overnight shift tonight with the beginnings of a serious headache and these animals won't shut up.

I think I'm going to take these twists out over the weekend. I was feeling the roots and they are already trying to loc up on me. I don't know what it is about my hair in twists they just love to loc up if i make them smaller or as small as a pencil.


----------



## divachyk

Vonnieluvs08, by random chance do you have peppermint oil with you? Rub that on your temples for some relief. Feel better.

I always struggle with my roots - line of demarcation. That area of hair twists and coils on top of itself. Factor working out and sweating, it just gets bushy, wavy and dry. No matter the technique, I always get breakage. Ok ladies, so I have used *Oyin J&B* for dry combing these past few days and I'm in love. It wasn't love at first try but now that I got the hang of it, I won't comb my hair without it (or some type of product such as this) again. _The comb just glided through my roots and length_. You can count on one hand how many times I've used that phrase. I'm only 5 weeks post but that's a big deal to me. I've become a spritzing fool.  Thanks Golden75 for recommending it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

divachyk I love using Spritz.  And using it correctly, does work great on Relaxed hair.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

If I had an AveYou "Groupon" I'd get:

Camille Rose
Curls Sublime
Jessicurl


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> If I had an AveYou "Groupon" I'd get:
> 
> Camille Rose
> Curls Sublime
> Jessicurl


 if i had an aveyou groupon id go crazy lol.

i want to hear how people feel about the "new" cr. since she changed some ingredients.


----------



## Brownie518

Hey, ladies!! I'm here at work, of course. We had some insane thunder storms today, all day. I had to drive home in blinding rain and crazy lightning! 

Golden75 I thought the Green Bag said it was Red Tea DC, too. I plan to try it this week. I think the shampoo is actually a shampoo bar. The pic on FB shows a bar and the bottle of conditioner.


----------



## divachyk

Brownie518, today was the first day that it has not rained in about 2 weeks, give or take.


----------



## Brownie518

An Ave You Groupon.....

HTN Oil (2)
HTN Follicle Booster
Camille Rose Janzyn conditioner (3)
Camille Rose Algae Mask (2)

Probably other things. I know they've added some stuff since I last ordered.


----------



## divachyk

IDareT'sHair, I haven't used my HV hydra silica yet but have read that one is yummy. I blazed through Bee Mine Juicy. At this rate, I will do the same with Oyin J&B. I never understood the point of spritzes but now I do.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518  Hey Ms. B!

I'm doing this overnight soak with KBB.  I shole wish I knew what it is 'pose to do.........


----------



## Brownie518

divachyk said:


> @Brownie518, today was the first day that it has not rained in about 2 weeks, give or take.



We really need rain, but not like that!!! And afterwards, it was humid as all hell . It was choking me.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518  Hey Ms. B!
> 
> I'm doing this overnight soak with KBB.  I shole wish I knew what it is 'pose to do.........


IDareT'sHair

Hey!! 

Hmph, if you ever find out, please let me know


----------



## IDareT'sHair

divachyk 

I love a good Spritz.  I can't wait to try my Afroveda Blueberry & Pomegrante Silk Spritz.  It sounds delicious.

Brownie518  Did you see Shi's Sale?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> Hey!!
> 
> *Hmph, if you ever find out, please let me know*


 
Brownie518  I 'm waiting on you or chebaby to TELL ME

Only thang I can think of is:  "You wanna throw away & waste 25 bucks please click here."....


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair

Yeah, I saw the sale....I call myself being on some kind of No Buy right now look so I don't think I'll get anything right now since it's only shampoos and conditioners on sale. I need more Tea Rinses, though.


----------



## divachyk

How do you use your spritzes @IDareT'sHair? That AV sounds  for sure. ETA: I tried the AV moringa detangler and liked that for detangling also. Right now Oyin has my heart.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518  I 'm waiting on you or @chebaby to TELL ME
> 
> Only thang I can think of is:  "You wanna throw away & waste 25 bucks please click here."....


IDareT'sHair 

That IPN Molasses pre treat is kind of similar, EXCEPT the IPN is super moisturizing.  The KBB...nada.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

divachyk  Just as a Refresher.  Right now I'm using Claudie Hair Tea for this.

For my Detangler, right now I'm using AV's Moringa.


----------



## divachyk

TY, T. I've not used Claudie's as a refresher. I've only used it as a wash day leave in, full strength, not diluted. Are you diluting for daily refresher? IDareT'sHair


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *That IPN Molasses pre treat is kind of similar, EXCEPT the IPN is super moisturizing.  The KBB...nada.*


 
Brownie518

I was half-way tempted to change this to either Lovin' My Coils or another Pumpkin Butter, Root Food or something.

But I guess I'll keep it.erplexed

I really liked that IPN Replenish.  So, I guess this replaced that.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

divachyk  No, she said to use it full strength and do not R/O.  (At least, that's what she told me).

I have it in a HV Hydrasilica bottle, which mists out very gently.


----------



## Brownie518

I don't dilute Claudie's either.


----------



## divachyk

Thanks ladies -- @Brownie518 and @IDareT'sHair. I will spritz with that one later in the week to see how I like it as a refresher.

ETA: This hair thing is so fun when things are going right. It's so hectic when it's not.  Oyin has me happy today. Ok, I promise I won't say that again.


----------



## Brownie518

divachyk - It can be downright ugly when this hair thing isn't going right.  

It is fun, though! Come August, I'm getting more SD, Claudie's, and trying out Nubian Heritage.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 I should be using up quite a bit of stuff by Labor Day.

I'm almost finished with Avosoya Oil.  I have 1 back up.

I'm excited about the things slated to be used up.

Lemme see:

Curls Sublime
KBB Secret Weapon
Avosoya Oil
HQS Mango
AV Ashlii Amala


----------



## Brownie518

I'll probably finish up a BV Smoove 16oz and maybe my extra large Vanilla Repair. Maybe an IPN TeaLightful Quench, too


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

My use up list is short

BFH condish (1 back up, sigh)
Jessicurl

Everything else I just opened or will open. I plan to have 2 of everything open at once so i don't get bored which is really easy for me to do. Also I tend to hoard products and save them for later becuz i like them so much and don't wanna use them up but enjoy them.

I plan to open HQS and Darcy products along with the SSI. I'm going to leave Kyra's for the fall


----------



## divachyk

When will IPN ship? My order still reads:
Payment Status: Accepted
Fulfillment Status: New


----------



## SimJam

um yeah, SD mocha silk LI is my new hair daddy (for refreshing moisture)

I just realized that my 2 fave lines right now were developed b "hair board" ladies HV and SD ... thats awesome !!!!


----------



## Golden75

I need to start making an SD list


----------



## bajandoc86

I need to re-up on the SD Silky Leave-in....and that Vanilla Silk DC 

I'm at work feeling mighty cute today....


----------



## Golden75

bajandoc86 said:


> I need to re-up on the SD Silky Leave-in....and that Vanilla Silk DC
> 
> I'm at work feeling mighty cute today....


 
@bajandoc86 - Please tell me how you are using the silky soft - my label rubbed off and I think it's best to be used on wet hair, cause on dry hair I get nada.  Practically full bottle and I just can't figure this out 

So I  on her site - My list (*= maybe, need more reviews)

Vanilla Cream 16oz
Desty Hy 16oz
Wheat Germ 16oz
Mocha Infusion 
*Mocha Milk
*Bling Butter
Whip My Hair
Go Moist Poo
Chocolate Bliss

Any other recs are appreciated


----------



## bajandoc86

Golden75 - I apply my Silky Leave-in to soaking wet hair. Have never tried it on dry hair actually. It is my staple leave in. That under my beloved QB AOHC gives me the MOST luscious twists and twist out ever.


----------



## bronzebomb

So KBB is closing their store in Brooklyn.  Hmmm, that's probably why she went to auto-production.


----------



## SimJam

Golden75 the Mocha milk is an awesome refresher for me .... only have to use every 2 - 3 days to refresh twists (without using an oil to seal)

I tried it on wet hair first and it was no bueno 

My list for BF or any good sale before is  

*Re Order*
Vanilla Silk 16oz - Awesome DC and Cowasher
Destination Hydration 16oz - awesome cowasher, DC and LI
Chocolate Bliss - Awesome DC (will replace pura body chocolate smoothie)
Mocha Milk - has replaced SSI coco creme LI as refresher

*Try*
Wheat Germ conditioner 16oz
Whip My Hair
maybe the silky LI thingy
maybe VS infusion - that the protein condish right?


----------



## Golden75

SimJam said:


> @Golden75 the Mocha milk is an awesome refresher for me .... only have to use every 2 - 3 days to refresh twists (without using an oil to seal)
> 
> I tried it on wet hair first and it was no bueno
> 
> My list for BF or any good sale before is
> 
> *Re Order*
> Vanilla Silk 16oz - Awesome DC and Cowasher
> Destination Hydration 16oz - awesome cowasher, DC and LI
> Chocolate Bliss - Awesome DC (will replace pura body chocolate smoothie)
> Mocha Milk - has replaced SSI coco creme LI as refresher
> 
> *Try*
> Wheat Germ conditioner 16oz
> Whip My Hair
> maybe the silky LI thingy
> maybe VS infusion - that the protein condish right?


 
SimJam - Thanks!  I need to revisit Desty Hy, loved VS & WG, WMH.  I just haven't tried anything from the Mocha, Chocolate line. I wanted to try SSI Coco Creme, so ya got me thinkin'.

I'm trying to see what she does in August  and I'll decide.


----------



## Golden75

bronzebomb said:


> So KBB is closing their store in Brooklyn. Hmmm, that's probably why she went to auto-production.


 
I saw that email.  Didn't realize she went into auto production.  I guess sharing space with sis will help both financially, also.


----------



## SimJam

Golden75 said:


> @SimJam - Thanks!  I need to revisit Desty Hy, loved VS & WG, WMH.  I just haven't tried anything from the Mocha, Chocolate line. I wanted to try SSI Coco Creme, so ya got me thinkin'.
> 
> I'm trying to see what she does in August  and I'll decide.



@Golden75 dont get me wrong ... i still like the SSI coco creme LI its a nice light refresher  

what didnt you like abt the DestyHy ????????? Its 
I cowash with it (as a final rinse after I wash my scalp with Dr bronners or even when I use HV amala creme rinse)
also DC with it - doesnt even need heat
use it as a LI

Only thing is 
1. its a more watery so it will frizz a Day 2 twist out
2. its the only product from SSI that I really like (well apart from the okra and the other protein DCs which will take at least another year for me to finish because my hair doesn't like much protein) and Im looking to consolidate my lines


----------



## Golden75

SimJam said:


> @Golden75 dont get me wrong ... i still like the SSI coco creme LI its a nice light refresher
> 
> what didnt you like abt the DestyHy ????????? Its
> I cowash with it (as a final rinse after I wash my scalp with Dr bronners or even when I use HV amala creme rinse)
> also DC with it - doesnt even need heat
> use it as a LI
> 
> Only thing is
> 1. its a more watery so it will frizz a Day 2 twist out
> 2. its the only product from SSI that I really like (well apart from the okra and the other protein DCs which will take at least another year for me to finish because my hair doesn't like much protein) and Im looking to consolidate my lines


 
SimJam - I just don't remember how my hair felt with it.  I was just using stuff and not paying attention .  If I had a bad experience with Desty Hy I would remember, so that's why I want to revisit, see what it does on my natural hair.  I know I only used it as a rinse out.  And since ya'll be all  on it, I need to try it again!

I haven't tried any l.i. much from SSI and I planned to get coco creme, so it's interesting you made the comparison.


----------



## bajandoc86

SimJam 

I have a Whip My hair I can give you - brand new, ain't never been used. I don't really co-wash much and I have a bunch of other co-washers to try. Let me kno sis.


----------



## chebaby

chello ladies
so last night i broke down and purchased coco curls and komaza califia pudding from sage.
hair is in a bun with a too tight head band


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> chello ladies
> *so last night i broke down and purchased coco curls and komaza califia pudding from sage.*
> hair is in a bun with a too tight head band


 
chebaby

Lawd...You need Re-hab.....

Chel-lo By the Way.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Used up the remainder of:
Hairveda's Moist 24/7 *rinsed out bottle* 3-4 back ups
Afroveda's Ashlii Amala *will miss the flip-top jar, it's in a bottle nah*

Still have like 1/2 HQS. Should finish this up Friday.  Will use it up with some Marie Dean.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Lawd...You need Re-hab.....
> 
> Chel-lo By the Way.


 dang i need rehab from 2 products


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *dang i need rehab from 2 products*


 
chebaby

Yup.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby my IPN shipped.  I got my Veda #1 yesterday.  So, where in the debil is Veda #2?


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Yup.


 


IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby my IPN shipped. I got my Veda #1 yesterday. So, where in the debil is Veda #2?


 im glad you got s omething coming
veda 2 is chillin, dont look for that package

my sage shipped so i cant wait to try that coco curls.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> im glad you got s omething coming
> *veda 2 is chillin, dont look for that package*
> 
> my sage shipped so i cant wait to try that coco curls.


 
chebaby

I don't even remember what I ordered...Maybe it came already 

I'm confused.

I love that about Sage.  She gets the job done.


----------



## Ltown

Hello ladies!

I finally got my ipn email i don't know if these are made to order like hv but i'm happy.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Ltown Great LT. 

Maybe @divachyk got hers too. My shipping notice also came too.

I did notice the Root Food II had bits of leaves, herbs and I had to pick those out of my hair when I cowashed this a.m.

Not sure if I'll repurchase that one. I also have the other Root Food.


----------



## Ltown

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Ltown Great LT.
> 
> Maybe @divachyk got hers too. My shipping notice also came too.
> 
> I did notice the Root Food II had bits of leaves, herbs and I had to pick those out of my hair when I cowashed this a.m.
> 
> Not sure if I'll repurchase that one. I also have the other Root Food.



IDareT'sHair, no not the leaves i had to strain hv ph rinse.  I don't recall what i got  maybe leaves in


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> I don't even remember what I ordered...Maybe it came already
> 
> I'm confused.
> 
> I love that about Sage. She gets the job done.


 i used that oasis cream last night i used it on dry hair to moisturize my ends before i threw it in a bun. i just felt my hair and its soft


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ltown said:


> *no not the leaves i had to strain hv ph rinse. I don't recall what i got maybe leaves in*


 
Ltown Yeah, that Root Food II says: "bits of herbs" and she was right.  I had to pick them out this a.m.  Maybe I'll just stick with the original Root Food.



chebaby said:


> *i used that oasis cream last night i used it on dry hair to moisturize my ends before i threw it in a bun. i just felt my hair and its soft*


 
chebaby  That's good news!  Can't wait to try it out.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I'm feeling really good about the amount of 'stuff' I'm using up. Even if I do have back-ups

I have alot of items almost gone and I feel great about that.

HQS Coconut Lime Cowash maybe 1 use
HQS Coconut Mango 1/2 use will have to use something with it
Curls Sublime maybe 1- maybe 2 uses
Redken Extreme 1- maybe 2 *no back ups*
Nexxus Ensure 1-maybe 2
Tiiva Green Tea Moisturizer
Claudie Hairline & Temple Revitalizer


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> I'm feeling really good about the amount of 'stuff' I'm using up. Even if I do have back-ups
> 
> I have alot of items almost gone and I feel great about that.
> 
> HQS Coconut Lime Cowash maybe 1 use
> HQS Coconut Mango 1/2 use will have to use something with it
> Curls Sublime maybe 1- maybe 2 uses
> Redken Extreme 1- maybe 2 *no back ups*
> Nexxus Ensure 1-maybe 2
> Tiiva Green Tea Moisturizer


 i was gonna say something but it slipped my mind. these people at work are working my nerves. ill be back when i can remember what i was gonna say lol


----------



## Ltown

I'm PO

We talked about backups well i need ome body butter from bask, they are closed to move, saruvn too don't need anything from her just notice it was blank.  

Any sugeestion for smooth thick whipped unscented body butter?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Ltown Marie Dean sent me a really nice one (sample), but it is Sandalwood. 

I could send it to you? 

But, yeah, hers is nice and Whipped and i know you can request "Unscented"


----------



## divachyk

Ltown IDareT'sHair my IPN shipped!  

I have been hustling all day. Work had me strung out. 

BBL to chat


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby What are you using on your Hair tonight? 

 And when are you doing it again?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I can't wait to get my:
3 SD's Destination Hydrations


----------



## Ltown

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Ltown Marie Dean sent me a really nice one (sample), but it is Sandalwood.
> 
> I could send it to you?
> 
> But, yeah, hers is nice and Whipped and i know you can request "Unscented"



IDareT'sHair, i don't know what sandalwood is most of the ones i stick too is coconut, and shea butter. Thanks for asking.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ltown  No, I meant the whipped butter (sample) she sent me is scented in Sandalwood.


----------



## Ltown

IDareT'sHair said:


> Ltown  No, I meant the whipped butter (sample) she sent me is scented in Sandalwood.



 oh, is it strong? I use some scented but you can barely smell them.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ltown It may not be when you put it on. 

You can save it for Fall.  I'll send it so you can try it out.


----------



## Ltown

IDareT'sHair said:


> Ltown It may not be when you put it on.
> 
> You can save it for Fall.  I'll send it so you can try it out.



IDareT'sHair, ok thank  i got to stock up on body butter. My eczema like most cracks in the winter.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ltown  Calm down LT!

It's a 'sample' size.


----------



## mkd

My hair feels so dry and crunchy.  I had to go to trader joes to get some nourish spa to co wash with. I have been using hv moist but it's not cutting it.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby What are you using on your Hair tonight?
> 
> And when are you doing it again?


 i might rub some trigga in my scalp tonight and then tomorrow i think i will co wash with ouidad play curl. and do a w&g.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

Evening Ladies! On my last overnight of this stretch...woohoo!

Did my daily spritz and leave in routine. My hair is completely shrunken at this point but I will dust the ends tomorrow. I'm going to do an extended wash day in these twists. Tea rinse, pre poo/oil soak, ghe while i do some yard work, cowash, tea rinse, dc, tea rinse,leave in, air dry and then twist out.

Its so funny how we rave about a line then 6mos-1yr later we no longer purchase from them.

Lines I've phased out are:
Mozeke
BFH
MHC
Jasmine (so sad)
Kbb


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Vonnieluvs08 said:


> Its so funny how we rave about a line then 6mos-1yr later we no longer purchase from them.
> 
> *Mozeke*
> *BFH*
> *MHC*
> *Jasmine (so sad)*
> *Kbb*


 
@Vonnieluvs08

Lines I've phased out are:
Mozeke
BFH
MHC Directly *but will buy from Nounou or someplace else*
Njoi CreationS *will buy during a sale*
Jasmine *only because they went out of business*
Enso Naturals *only because they went out of business*


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

Just looked at my email...no ipn notice for me. Maybe it will just show up.

So far the lines I will keep are:
SSI- whole line
Veda 1 (certain items only)
Komaza (dc only)
Darcy's (stylers and dc)

Still to be determined:
Kyra's
Ipn
Hqs
SD


----------



## Brownie518

Hey, ladies! I'm here on my last night of work for the week. Can't wait to get out of here. I might do a touch up tomorrow. We'll see, though.
Why is that when you know you are getting a touch up and can't scratch that you have to fight to keep your fingers from tearing that scalp up?


----------



## Brownie518

mkd - Hey, girl!! I keep missing you!!!

 Have you tried SD Wheat Germ or Destination Hydration?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518 Evenin' Ms. B!

@Vonnieluvs08 I haven't decided 'who' I'm keeping. Right now for sure:

Veda #1
SSI 
Claudie
Marie Dean


----------



## SimJam

bajandoc86 sure I'll take it off you  ... thanks !!! and you can try some of my HQS (when Momz gets back) or purabody chocolate smoothie


----------



## lamaria211

IDareT'sHair said:
			
		

> @Brownie518 Evenin' Ms. B!
> 
> @Vonnieluvs08 I haven't decided 'who' I'm keeping. Right now for sure:
> 
> Veda #1
> SSI
> Claudie
> Marie Dean




SSI???? What line is this?


----------



## mkd

Brownie518, hey girl!  I haven't tried sd.  I think that will be my next purchase.

IDareT'sHair,  you are using up a lot of stuff!  Way to go!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

mkd Hi MK!  Hope you're having a Blessed Evening.

Yeah, I'm tryna' put it down before BF  Kick it up a few notches.

lamaria211 SheScentIt


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

Hey mkd ! Things are better with you? Sorry u are having a bad hair day.


----------



## mkd

IDareT'sHair, I am just lounging around.  I lurk everyday but I havent been buying much, just cj from ave you.  Once it cools off,I think I am going back to roller sets.  

Vonnieluvs08, how are you?  Thank you for the kind words.  And yes, I am definAtely in a better mood


----------



## Brownie518

I want to put some color in my hair


----------



## chebaby

@mkd 
hey girl
im right along with you. once it cools down i think imma straighten. i said i would not straighten until next year but im tired of constantly conditioning and washing and going. i want a style that i can leave for a while.
which is why i want braids but ive heard stories of people braids being too tight and having headaches or hair falling out


----------



## IDareT'sHair

mkd  Yeah, I'm glad you're liking CJ.  It's a geat line. 

It sounds like your Hair is responding well to it.  Roller sets sound good too.

I hope we can get a Groupon or somethin'.

chebaby  The Fall would be a nice time for you to skraiten.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

Brownie518 said:
			
		

> I want to put some color in my hair



Me too! I keep seeing all these great dye jobs


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair

Hey, T!! Sorry I missed you. 
I think I might have mentioned being on a No Buy, right? Well, I'm getting some Shi Naturals and Claudie's next week, just so ya'll know


----------



## divachyk

Brownie518 said:


> Hey, ladies! I'm here on my last night of work for the week. Can't wait to get out of here. I might do a touch up tomorrow. We'll see, though.
> *Why is that when you know you are getting a touch up and can't scratch that you have to fight to keep your fingers from tearing that scalp up? *



PREACH GIRL; GONE HEAD AND PREACH!


----------



## divachyk

Used HV hydra silica tonight for the first time. I like it but not sure how to rate it against Oyin J&B. HV provided great slip but think Oyin provides a tad bit more than HV. I'll see how moisturizing my hair feels tomorrow to determine which gives the most moisture.

ETA: Sorry I missed yall tonight. The dern a/c stopped working and had to call the repair guy out. Thankfully it was an easy fix and they didn't charge us. It's too hot for all that foolishness.


----------



## divachyk

Ltown and IDareT'sHair, the MD velvety body butter in brown sugar & fig is  [email protected]!!!!


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

mkd -I'm doing ok, honestly. Can't wait to vacay next week.  Glad to hear things are better.  Life definitely puts you through some weird and frustrating seasons.

Brownie518 - thought about some Shi-Naturals but I don't like not being able to see pictures of the products before I buy them.  It's my lil hair pet peeve. That and subpar webpages.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Hey Lovely Ladies!  

My IPN came today.  Rubbing on Root Food II.  This will not be a repurchase.  Too many bits & pieces of herbs-n-spices.


----------



## divachyk

My take on Oyin J&B vs. HV Hydra Silica -- hope this isn't old news to you all....

Oyin - great moisture / great slip
HV - good moisture / good strength / good slip

Oyin makes my hair feel buttery soft -- so soft that I was afraid to touch it because it kinda felt like it would just snap. Not mushy, but buttery soft. <--- feels great saying that because that's rare for me.

HV gave some moisture but it made my hair feel moisturized & strong so in turn, it wasn't butter soft. 

Both Oyin & HV allowed me to daily, dry comb without breakage but Oyin definitely has the better slip & moisture.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Double Post


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I just had Mocha Silk added to my SD's Order.


----------



## divachyk

IDareT'sHair said:


> Hey Lovely Ladies!
> 
> My IPN came today.  Rubbing on Root Food II.  This will not be a repurchase.  Too many bits & pieces of herbs-n-spices.


Nothing on my door step today. IDareT'sHair I can't even tell where my shipment is at by the tracking info. There is no location reporting. Simply says --Electronic Shipping Info Received.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

divachyk 

I just got Tracking Info yesterday.  And I received mine today?


----------



## mkd

chebaby, what can u compare tj nourish spa as a leave in too?   I love this stuff.  I am going to get another ottos tomorrow.


----------



## chebaby

mkd said:


> @chebaby, what can u compare tj nourish spa as a leave in too? I love this stuff. I am going to get another ottos tomorrow.


 hmmmm im not sure. i would say giovanni direct leave in or giovanni smooth as silk conditioner but trader joes is creamier. it makes my hair softer than any other leave in including curl junkie honey butter.


today i used oyin HH conditioner as a leave in and while my hair feels and looks just ok i think i wont be using it as a leave in again. its good as a co wash but isnt as good as a leave in for me. i know a bunch of people on youtube love it as a leave in though. i think the difference is i dont use leave in, styler, sealer. i only use a leave in so i need my leave ins to moisturize and style for me and oyin HH is too light to do that.
trader joes is thick and semi heavy.


----------



## chebaby

my sage should be here tomorrow. cant wait to use the coco curls.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

mkd chebaby

Hi MK & che!  What's happenin' Girlies?

I'm thinking in my head my Regi for Friday. 

I had a friend that use to say that:  _"I'm thinking in my head"_ 

Hopefully, I'll finish up that durn KBB tomorrow night on an overnight 'soak'.

I should finish up quite a bit of stuff the next few wash-days.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I'm trying to change my IPN order.  

Hopefully, she's use to it by nah. _*don't want no drama*_


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Vonnieluvs08

I like Shi-Naturals.  The site is kinda 'janky' and the shipping is sky-high, but overall I like the things I have gotten.

Even with a Sale, the shipping puts me off, so I don't buy as much from her as I'd like to.

I think she should go to flat-rate (but who am I?) except a PJ tryna' get a deal.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @mkd @chebaby
> 
> Hi MK & che! What's happenin' Girlies?
> 
> I'm thinking in my head my Regi for Friday.
> 
> I had a friend that use to say that: _"I'm thinking in my head"_
> 
> Hopefully, I'll finish up that durn KBB tomorrow night on an overnight 'soak'.
> 
> I should finish up quite a bit of stuff the next few wash-days.


 hey girl
lol @ im thinking in my head

i hope you finish that kbb soon


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> hey girl
> lol @ im thinking in my head
> 
> *i hope you finish that kbb soon*


 
@chebaby

Hmp. 

What about YOU? Girl, Please Don't tell me you pitched it?

*i ain't mad.  that stuff sucks*

Lawd....I feel like buying something. And I just bought that Mocha Silk today.erplexed


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Hmp.
> 
> What about YOU? Girl, Please Don't tell me you pitched it?
> 
> *i ain't mad. that stuff sucks*
> 
> Lawd....I feel like buying something. And I just bought that Mocha Silk today.erplexed


 naw its still in my bin leaking err where but i will throw it out though. i refuse to use it.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> *I'm trying to change my IPN order*.
> 
> Hopefully, she's use to it by nah. _*don't want no drama*_


IDareT'sHair



*cough* Good luck!! What are you changing?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

When are you doing your Hair again? 

I can't wait to do mine.  And I just did it yesterday.

I'll just cowash with Curls.  I'm tryna' decide if I'll do another Mega-Tek or if I'll use something like Redken Extreme.

I'm hooked on that M/T Rx.

I'll Steam with the rest of my HQS and a smidgen of Marie Dean I have left in a jar that I mixed with Agave Nectar.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> @IDareT'sHair
> 
> 
> 
> **cough* Good luck!!* What are you changing?


 
Brownie518  Girl, I know.  Terrible. 

Hmp. She should be use to it by nah.

I think Imma change that Molasses to a Tea-Lightful Shine.  I love that stuff.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *naw its still in my bin leaking err where but i will throw it out though. i refuse to use it*.


 
chebaby  Geezus I'm surprised you still have it.

Brownie518  Are you gone finish yours?


----------



## Brownie518

Hello, ladies!!! I have been sleeping on and off all day. I just woke up on the couch from an awful nightmare.  I'm so glad I don't have those often.

I'm dying to scratch my head! Got my fangas twitchin. I've been 'sampling' all my nail polish to keep them distracted. Right now I have Zoya Shay with Julep Yumi on top on one hand. Then, Julep Kylie with Yumi on the accent on the other.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> chebaby  Geezus I'm surprised you still have it.
> 
> Brownie518  Are you gone finish yours?


IDareT'sHair

I guess I'll try and use it...erplexed. More than likely, I'll forget about it and find it in 6 months and say What the hell is this?


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> When are you doing your Hair again?
> 
> I can't wait to do mine. And I just did it yesterday.
> 
> I'll just cowash with Curls. I'm tryna' decide if I'll do another Mega-Tek or if I'll use something like Redken Extreme.
> 
> I'm hooked on that M/T Rx.
> 
> I'll Steam with the rest of my HQS and a smidgen of Marie Dean I have left in a jar that I mixed with Agave Nectar.


 i might throw it in a bun tonight and co wash again on friday or i might co wash tomorrow. im not sure. i cant wear a second day wash and go though so its either bun or co wash i really did not feel like doing my hair today though it was a struggle to even begin to do it lol.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> I guess I'll try and use it...erplexed. More than likely, *I'll forget about it and find it in 6 months and say What the hell is this? *


 
Brownie518 chebaby  .............

Lawd.....It looks like that Nah.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby Geezus I'm surprised you still have it.
> 
> @Brownie518 Are you gone finish yours?


 i keep forgetting to toss it but when i remember its outta here


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518 @chebaby  .............
> 
> Lawd.....It looks like that Nah.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@chebaby @Brownie518

Imma slap the rest of that Nasty Looking stuff on tomorrow night & call it a wrap.

*no pun intended*


----------



## Brownie518

I could go for a nice little sale or something right about now.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *I could go for a nice little sale or something right about now.*


 
Brownie518  So could I B ....


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby @Brownie518
> 
> Imma slap the rest of that Nasty Looking stuff on tomorrow night & call it a wrap.
> 
> *no pun intended*


 perplexed whew chile i couldnt stomach using it.
imm send you mine  lol.


----------



## Brownie518

I hope I like that HV Red Tea conditioner. T, I guess you won't be trying it anytime soon, will you?

IDareT'sHair


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> perplexed *whew chile i couldnt stomach using it.*
> *imm send you mine lol.*


 
chebaby

You my Girl & errthang, but I will Hurt you if I ever see that baby-poop wannabe treatment ever again.

And I ain't playin'


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> I hope I like that HV Red Tea conditioner. *T, I guess you won't be trying it anytime soon, will you *


 

Brownie518 ...it's in the Fall Inventory Line-Up right nah.  As soon as it officially launches, I'm getting at least 3 more.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> You my Girl & errthang, but I will Hurt you if I ever see that baby-poop wannabe treatment ever again.
> 
> And I ain't playin'


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby 

That stuff was not the business.  

And she should be offering FULL Refunds.

Have you seen any YT reviews on it?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Lawd...next week we'll be heading into August!

This year flew by.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair chebaby

I was also wondering what the reviews are on that mess. Haha, someone should start a thread "Can someone tell me wtf KBB Secret Weapon does?"


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> Lawd...next week we'll be heading into August!
> 
> This year flew by.



I was thinking about this at work last night, looking to see when my next scheduled vacation day is. Not soon enough, that's for sure. But I just can't believe this year is almost over already.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> @IDareT'sHair @chebaby
> 
> I was also wondering what the reviews are on that mess. *Haha, someone should start a thread "Can someone tell me wtf KBB Secret Weapon does?*"


 
Brownie518  Chile...Don't Tempt Me

chebabyoke:

Honestly though, I doubt if very many people bought it.



Brownie518 said:


> *I was thinking about this at work last night, looking to see when my next scheduled vacation day is. Not soon enough, that's for sure. But I just can't believe this year is almost over already.*


 
Brownie518  I know Ms. B! 

At first when I kept saying "My Fall Stash" I was sounding  But it actually isn't that far away.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> That stuff was not the business.
> 
> And she should be offering FULL Refunds.
> 
> Have you seen any YT reviews on it?


 i havent even looked for review on it but now that you mention it i do want to see what people think of it.
her mask is quite popular on youtube though.

yea she needs to start issuing those refunds asap.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 chebaby

I think I still have a use for JBCO.  At first, I was thinking maybe Trigga' would totally replace my JBCO, but nah....

I still think I want/need my Extra Dark JBCO in my Fall Stash too.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> i havent even looked for review on it but now that you mention it i do want to see what people think of it.
> *her mask is quite popular on youtube though.*
> 
> *yea she needs to start issuing those refunds asap.*


 
chebaby  The Mask is thebomb.com

Um..Yeah..I could use that $25 for some more Silk Dreams.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair

I will always keep JBCO in the stash. I've been using it alone on my hair every few days. It makes my hair so soft. I'm about to pull it out right now, since you mentioned it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *I will always keep JBCO in the stash. I've been using it alone on my hair every few days. It makes my hair so soft. I'm about to pull it out right now, since you mentioned it.*


 
@Brownie518 I'll pick that up this Fall. 

I don't know why I thought Trigga' would/could replace my JBCO.erplexed

But it does/has replaced some other stuff. 

The Growth Aid Oils i.e. Claudie Elixir, CR Growth, Tiiva Growth and stuff like that that I was buying.

But not HTN, Cocosta, Avosoya tho'.


----------



## chebaby

i could use some more silk dreams too, dont really NEED any since im well stocked but i like her stuff so i would buy a lil something something if i had extra cash laying around.

im keeping my jbco too. even though i dont use it often i like having it on hand.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *i could use some more silk dreams too, dont really NEED any since im well stocked but i like her stuff so i would buy a lil something something if i had extra cash laying around.*
> 
> *im keeping my jbco too. even though i dont use it often i like having it on hand.*


 

chebaby  Good Post Che.  Yeah, me too.  If I had exta $ laying around, I'd buy some more SD's (just because).

I'm well stocked on everything else.  Except maybe some Jessicurl WDT.

I'd like to have more of that.  But I want it in the Jar. Not the bottle.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby Good Post Che. Yeah, me too. If I had exta $ laying around, I'd buy some more SD's (just because).
> 
> I'm well stocked on everything else. Except maybe some Jessicurl WDT.
> 
> I'd like to have more of that. But I want it in the Jar. Not the bottle.


 yea i think im pretty stocked on err thang except i could use another bottle of tj nourish spa. 

i was sniffing my sd mocha silk last night and


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby Brownie518

What are you buying next?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518 If I had an HQS Code, I'd probably gone & get:

Strawberry Cleanser
Pineapple Honey Hibiscus
a small Peppermint


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> chebaby Brownie518
> 
> What are you buying next?



Claudie's
Silk Dreams 
HQS
Shi Naturals


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *Claudie's*
> *Silk Dreams *
> *HQS*
> *Shi Naturals*


 
@Brownie518 Yeah, I know...but 'what'....


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518 If I had an HQS Code, I'd probably gone & get:
> 
> Strawberry Cleanser
> Pineapple Honey Hibiscus
> a small Peppermint



IDareT'sHair

That's just what I'm going to get.  I can't believe I liked that Peppermint. I'd also get the shampoo, too.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518  That little 10% ain't gone do it. 

So, Imma wait and see if she has a Sale.erplexed  

These folks probably got on her last nerve when she had that Fiddy.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

***20%** *From Nature With Love


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518 Yeah, I know...but 'what'....



Oh, you want specifics...
*B clears throat*

SILK DREAMS
Vanilla Silk 2
Wheat germ conditioner 2
Shea What

CLAUDIE'S
Reconstructor
Protein Renew
Vere Oil
Moisturizing Quinoa Coffee
Her new stuff if it's ready

HQS
Strawberry cleanser
Shampoo
Clarifying shampoo
Pineapple Honey Hibiscus conditioner

SHI NATURALS
Tea Rinse for Growth 3
Henna Gloss


----------



## chebaby

i dont know what im getting next. i dont really want anything.

i think imma pull out that cleansing conditioner you sent me T, cause this darcys is so freaking hard to get out that bottle


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> Brownie518  That little 10% ain't gone do it.
> 
> So, Imma wait and see if she has a Sale.erplexed
> 
> These folks probably got on her last nerve when she had that Fiddy.



 You know they (we) sure did! Folks were tearin'  it up. But come on now, she had to know that was gonna happen. I don't understand that. You know folks will tear up your sale so have that sht made and the boxes laid out ready to fill. I just don't get that.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby  Good. 

Lemme know what you think.  I think you're gone love it.  It's one of my Favs nah.  That's why I want to try the Strawberry one.

Brownie518  Nice List.  I'm tryna' think what I want from SD's.  Right nah, I have:

2 Shea What
Another 2 Wheat Germs

That's as far as I've gotten


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 chebaby

I'd like to try some of that "Pre" and the Oil, but I don't want no 2 ounces 4 ounces of product.  So, I'll pass on that.

Maybe that Mocha Bling?


----------



## chebaby

imm pull it out tomorrow IDareT'sHair. 

i checked yt and only saw 2 videos on the kbb secret boo boo. but i didnt even both to watch the videos.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518 

Girl....I just left HQS's ETSY site. *cough* She's still having _serious_ Shipping Issues.

Lawd.....SMH

Hopefully, by the time, I'm ret-to-buy, she will have all that stuff worked out.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *i checked yt and only saw 2 videos on the kbb secret boo boo.* but i didnt even both to watch the videos.


 

@chebaby Brownie518

Hmp. Secret _Boo-Boo_ my Boo-Boo

You mean Secret Doo-Doo


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby @Brownie518
> 
> Hmp. Secret _Boo-Boo_ my Boo-Boo
> 
> You mean Secret Doo-Doo


 
im surprised it doesnt have more reviews cause shes pretty popular.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *im surprised it doesnt have more reviews cause shes pretty popular.*


 
chebaby

I need to go look.  You got my curiousity up.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> I need to go look. You got my curiousity up.


 its only 2 reveiws. if you watch them let me know what they say. i didnt even bother to look lmao


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby  One girl dropped it and it spilled all over her bathroom floor.

She know she was tryna' get rid of that mess.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby One girl dropped it and it spilled all over her bathroom floor.
> 
> She know she was tryna' get rid of that mess.


 
she did that on purpose lol.

did she say she liked it?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby  I think she was gone do a two-parter.  After she dropped it she was 'ticked'

I didn't even finish either one of them.  2 reviews is really making me want my $25.00 back.  

I coulda' bought another Jar of Luscious.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby I think she was gone do a two-parter. After she dropped it she was 'ticked'
> 
> I didn't even finish either one of them. 2 reviews is really making me want my $25.00 back.
> 
> I coulda' bought another Jar of Luscious.


 she was probbaly ticked that now she gotta clean that greasy crap uperplexed


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *she was probbaly ticked that now she gotta clean that greasy crap up*erplexed


 
chebaby

Che...Gurl...I thought the exact same thing.....

Exactly.


----------



## natura87

I am alive. Using up stuff at a snails pace. I still haven't boughr a hair product yet. I think I can make it to black Friday.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Evening Ladies! 

Dang-It!  I thought I'd finish up "Secret Poo-Poo" not so. 

I think I have like 1/2 Rx left.  This durn stuff won't go away.erplexed  

If I lurved it, it would be gone.  *go figure*

btw: My SD's Shipped.

OT:  chebaby  Che-llo Che!


----------



## chebaby

hey T
sorry your boo boo is holding on

my sage came today. i used the coco curls as my leave in/styler and my hair is a poofy mess lol. the smell is nice though. it smells like caremel and it stays around too cause when i touch my hair the smell sticks to my hand for a long time.

i think this weekend imma straighten my hair cause i dont have any money to get it braided and im tired of the washing and styling process. i need a break from doing my hair every other day or im gonna go crazy lol.


----------



## chebaby

oh and T i used that cleansing conditioner you sent me and i love it. its very creamy has has a nice lotion texture.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

Boo-Boo, Poo-Poo, Pee-Pee, Doo-Doo 

Yeah that mess is still hangin' on Gurl!

Chile...just Nas'Tay! 

I can't believe that girl dropped hers on the floor.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *oh and T i used that cleansing conditioner you sent me and i love it. its very creamy has has a nice lotion texture.*


 
chebaby

I love it!  And I love the way it smells and cleanses/conditions.

Glad you likey!  I still want that Strawberry one.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> I love it! And I love the way it smells and cleanses/conditions.
> 
> Glad you likey! I still want that Strawberry one.


 the smell is so nice. i think its lemon right?


----------



## Ltown

Hello ladies!

It was another hot 100 degree today.  

used up claudies coffee quinoa, and htn protein leavein won't get them again. They were good but htn doesn't have enough building protein for me,mit has silk which is good for detangle i got my mane/tail for that.  
IDareT'sHair, i looked to see what else md has the velvet butter looks good but $$$$ don't see it in the samples so i will be watching for sales.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ltown I'll be sending you my Sample of the Velvet Body Butter in Sandalwood one day next week.


----------



## Ltown

IDareT'sHair said:


> Ltown I'll be sending you my Sample of the Velvet Body Butter in Sandalwood one day next week.



IDareT'sHair, oh snap i didn't know it was the velvet. Thanks  i mailed a package to you should be there Fri/Sat.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Ltown 

I just looked (when I was fixing your box) and its the Body Souffle. It's nice & whippy tho'.

Will stick a couple of Bamboo Tea Bags in there too.


----------



## Brownie518

Hey, ya'll. What's goin on? We just got over a Tornado warning. Bad storms,but nothing too severe, thank goodness.

I'm still fighting to stay out of my hair so I can do my touch up. It's killing me.


----------



## Golden75

IPN is having another sale.  There is sooooo much going on - there's buy a 4oz get a 4oz 1/2 off, buy an 8oz, get a 4oz free, you can ask for 20% off your order if you don't do the buy/gets, sets are 30% off, freeship over $45, runs now til 8/4.

I may grab something next week - the pumpkin butter fo' sho' and she has some new products.  Any one try her DC's?


----------



## SimJam

morning laydeeeez

Im on leave until Aug 6 .... nothing planned, just gonna be lazing around, hanging by the pool and reading.

Our independence celebrations are also during this time .... we're 50 

   so Im gonna be going to a couple beach parties next weekend


----------



## Ltown

Brownie518 said:


> Hey, ya'll. What's goin on? We just got over a Tornado warning. Bad storms,but nothing too severe, thank goodness.
> 
> I'm still fighting to stay out of my hair so I can do my touch up. It's killing me.





IDareT'sHair said:


> @Ltown
> 
> I just looked (when I was fixing your box) and its the Body Souffle. It's nice & whippy tho'.
> 
> Will stick a couple of Bamboo Tea Bags in there too.




Brownie518, be safe that what this hot weather do cause storm.
IDareT'sHair, ok i'm happy to try anything. I got to stock up soon for the winter.  I don't think we are getting a easy winter again.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Golden75 I know! She's having all kinds of Sales. This is a "Back To School" Sale or something.

I have a 4 ounce: Lovin' My Coils DC'er and I just got the Mustard Seed & Palm DC'er.  Haven't tried either.

@SimJam

That's a nice little stay-cation. I'd love to be off until Aug 6th. I'm home sick today.

I may hafta' keep this KBB in today/tonight and do it in the a.m. I feel Lousy.


----------



## divachyk

Just saying hello! Another rainy one here in FL.

Brownie518, when are you planning to TU?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Hey Ladies, just used Redken Extreme under the dryer.  Will Steam with Marie Dean. 

I don't remember which one, because I put it in another jar to add Agave Nectar, so I'm not sure which MD it is.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

***25%** *Curlmart Code = *SUMMER25*


----------



## Brownie518

Google Chrome keeps popping up telling me that this site is using planetsmilies and might be putting malware on my compute. Anyone else getting this?


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair

You had mentioned the SD Pre and Oil. Now, you know I love them, especially that oil. They both last a loooooong time. You should try the Nourish oil, for sure. I haven't tried the Mocha Bling since she had to redo it after the debut. It was a little grainy but nice, at first. I'm going to try it again, though. 

I'm going to order some IPN probably Monday. She better not sell out of anything. I need time to go through and see what I want/need. I know I'll be getting another Turn Me Loose leave in spray. I just started using that and I love it. I would also like another Lovin My Coils DC, Mustard Seed Treatment, and that Molasses joint.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair

Are you feeling any better?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518 Hi Ms. B! 

Yeah, I finally got up and started on my Hair. I was really feeling miserable. *Thanks for asking*

I'm thinking about getting: 2 Shea What's & 2 Wheat Germs in a few.

Girl, IPN is having a Sale every time you turn around. (I ain't complaining tho')

I wish I had a HQS code worth more than 10%. 

Finished up 1 HQS Coconut Mango 2x back ups


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 

Naw...I don't use Google Chrome.  I'm on skrait Google.  

Lurking at work tho', I go on Bing.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair

Oh, okay. Glad you're feeling better!!!

SO and I are going to be doing some serious cleaning/throwing out on Wednesday so after I do that and reassess my stash, I'll be placing my orders for Silk Dreams, HQS, IPN, and Claudie's. 

I finished up another 16oz BV Smoove. HSN has them back in stock, too!!! I'll have to check how many I have left before I decide how many to get.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518  Are you thinking about getting anything from Curlmart?


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> Brownie518
> 
> Naw...I don't use Google Chrome.  I'm on skrait Google.
> 
> Lurking at work tho', I go on Bing.


IDareT'sHair

I use Google Chrome web browser, I meant.  I'm running a scan right now, too.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> I finished up another 16oz BV Smoove. *HSN has them back in stock, too!!! I'll have to check how many I have left before I decide how many to get.*


 
Brownie518

Imma be on CD BV Smoove this Fall.  I think I have 4 of those?

Speaking of IPN, I bought another 8 ounce Root Food yesterday (before the Sale came out).


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> Brownie518  Are you thinking about getting anything from Curlmart?


IDareT'sHair


I was considering getting some Elucence Clarifying, Camille Rose Janzyn, Bee Mine DC, but I doubt it.


----------



## Brownie518

I found a Shea Moisture Shea Butter Elixir the other day. I forgot how good that stuff is!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *I was considering getting some Elucence Clarifying, Camille Rose Janzyn, Bee Mine DC, but I doubt it.*


 
Brownie518  Yeah that 25% is very tempting...............


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *I found a Shea Moisture Shea Butter Elixir the other day. I forgot how good that stuff is!*


 
Brownie518

Yeah, I love that too!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I made a little 'unexpected' Sale, so I will get some SD's.


----------



## Brownie518

I went in to the Asian BSS the other day. First time I've been in there in a long time. They have everything. I wanted to tear up the place. But I resisted. Especially since some older woman came in and seemed to be following me everywhere I went. I kept switching aisles and next thing, she's right there, lookin at what I'm lookin at . I didn't like it.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> I made a little 'unexpected' Sale, so I will get some SD's.



IDareT'sHair

Ahh, I see you're on that _Sell 1, Buy 1_, huh?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> I went in to the Asian BSS the other day. First time I've been in there in a long time. They have everything. I wanted to tear up the place. But I resisted.* Especially since some older woman came in and seemed to be following me everywhere I went. I kept switching aisles and next thing, she's right there, lookin at what I'm lookin at . I didn't like it.*


 

Brownie518 That's messed up..... *stalker*


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> Ahh, I see you're on that _Sell 1, Buy 1_, huh?


 
Brownie518 

.....

This one was from a few months back.  I didn't even remember it.


----------



## Golden75

Brownie518 said:
			
		

> Google Chrome keeps popping up telling me that this site is using planetsmilies and might be putting malware on my compute. Anyone else getting this?



Er ummmm, whats planet smilies? Brownie518

I have seen some different emoticons that aren't from this site in some posts - like a fairy or some colorful smiley thing.  Could that be it?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 

At least when you gettin' your Haul On on-line, you don't have to worry about folks!


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> Brownie518 That's messed up..... *stalker*



Girl, I was like . WTH is this chick doin following me around? And everytime I would notice her, she would try and smile . Get outta here!!! Crazy!

I really did want to try a lot of things I saw in there.


----------



## Brownie518

Golden75 said:


> Er ummmm, whats planet smilies? Brownie518
> 
> I have seen some different emoticons that aren't from this site in some posts - like a fairy or some colorful smiley thing.  Could that be it?



Golden75 - That's what I was thinking about, too. IDK, though. I should ask...



IDareT'sHair said:


> Brownie518
> 
> At least when you gettin' your Haul On on-line, you don't have to worry about folks!


IDareT'sHair

I was thinking that when I got back in the car. I can haul all day without having to look over my shoulder.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Mah Silk Dreams should be here tomorrow:
3 Destination Hydrations
1 Mocha Silk


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 

Just picked up my Silk Dreams.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> Brownie518
> 
> Just picked up my Silk Dreams.



 That was quick!!
I used Mocha Silk last night!!  I love it! 
I am so heavy-handed with that Destination but that stuff sure lasts. I forgot to test out the HV Red Tea conditioner. I'll definitely be using that next week, though. That and that Tiiva Coffee DC


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *Girl, I was like . WTH is this chick doin following me around? And everytime I would notice her, she would try and smile . Get outta here!!! Crazy!*
> 
> I really did want to try a lot of things I saw in there.


 
@Brownie518

Gurl...You were probably getting Weave-Checked.

All that Long Hair Swangin'

What 'brands' did you see in there?


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> *Gurl...You were probably getting Weave-Checked*.
> 
> All that Long Hair Swangin'
> 
> What 'brands' did you see in there?


IDareT'sHair

@ bolded - That's what SO said. 

Let's see, what did they have? Nubian Heritage, Shea Moisture, Jessicurl, Curl Junkie, a new Ayurvedic section with nice oils and tea rinses, all the different JBCO blends, and quite a few 'natural' lines that I've never heard of but had great ingredients.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *@ bolded - That's what SO said.*
> 
> Let's see, what did they have? Nubian Heritage, Shea Moisture, Jessicurl, Curl Junkie, a new Ayurvedic section with nice oils and tea rinses, all the different JBCO blends, and quite a few 'natural' lines that I've never heard of but had great ingredients.


 
Brownie518

I'm sure she was Weave-Checking All that Hair 

Me & SO are right.

You should have ran your fangers through it while you were standing there looking at stuff.

_*see that right there is why I don't have none*_....


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

I'm thinkin' CD BV Smoove & Marie Dean will be my Jan-March DC'ers.  

Right now, I'm focused on using alot of stuff up.  

My plan is to finish Aug-Sept up with some of the Summery scents. I'll probably use 1-2 Jasmine to DC with soon.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> Brownie518
> 
> I'm thinkin' CD BV Smoove & Marie Dean will be my Jan-March DC'ers.
> 
> Right now, I'm focused on using alot of stuff up.
> 
> My plan is to finish Aug-Sept up with some of the Summery scents. I'll probably use 1-2 Jasmine to DC with soon.



I'll probably do the same. I used the BV and MD last winter, also. I haven't been using my Jasmine's like I said I would. I did give away 2 of them. My niece's hair was a mess  and she needed it!! When the weather changes, I have noticed that I need to adjust my leave ins/moisturizers more so than anything else.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518

I really want some IPN, but I won't get any.

Maybe I'll pick up something before the Sale ends.

I'd get:

1 8 ounce Tea-Lightful Shine
1 8 ounce Root Food

btw: I told you that Turn Me Loose is the bomb.com


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair

I'll definitely be getting IPN. I might try one of her new butters, too, the Peachy one.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> I'll definitely be getting IPN. *I might try one of her new butters, too, the Peachy one.*


 
Brownie518

I saw that Peachy one.

Like Peach Brazil Nut (or something like that).  She never gives out any 'samples'. **

I told her she could send me a sample of the Molasses.  I'm sure she overlooked that comment.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> Brownie518
> 
> I saw that Peachy one.
> 
> Like Peach Brazil Nut (or something like that).  She never gives out any 'samples'. **
> 
> *I told her she could send me a sample of the Molasses.  I'm sure she overlooked that comment*.


IDareT'sHair

 at the bolded!!!!

You know that's right


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

Finished up *cough* KBB Secret Weapon *no back ups - will not be a repurchase*

1 Bottle of Curls Coconut Sublime


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> at the bolded!!!!
> 
> *You know that's right*


 
Brownie518

erplexed.........

I shole asked tho'


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

Oh, & on the Curls Coconut Sublime I have 1 Liter back up


----------



## Brownie518

I'm at the point where I don't want to use any KBB whatsoever. I have that Stanky Leg, the Blossom Mist, a small Luscious Locks, and that Mane Makeover. I'm going to pull out the Mist and use that up. The Mane stuff I can use for scalp massages, I guess. Not sure what I'll do with the other two.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> Brownie518
> 
> erplexed.........
> 
> I shole asked tho'



I know you did! Can't hurt, right?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 

I have about 3 Luscious Locs and some Creamy/Lotion stuff I got on a swap with Beauty.  (Maybe Super Silky) 

Other than that, I don't have any more KBB.  That Blossom Mist gets great reviews.

Thank the Lord I was able to finish up that dreadful Secret Weapon.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *I know you did! Can't hurt, right?*


 
Brownie518

She probably went: Pfft. DELETE


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> Brownie518
> 
> I have about 3 Luscious Locs and some Creamy/Lotion stuff I got on a swap with Beauty.  (Maybe Super Silky)
> 
> Other than that, I don't have any more KBB.  That Blossom Mist gets great reviews.
> 
> Thank the Lord I was able to finish up that dreadful Secret Weapon.



IDareT'sHair
I think you'd actually like that Blossom. It's really nice, works well.  Smells good, too. 



IDareT'sHair said:


> Brownie518
> 
> She probably went: Pfft. DELETE



Probably...


----------



## chebaby

chello ladies
ok i made up my mind on what imma do with my hair. imma blow it out and put it in mini twists like kinkukurlyqueen from YT did her hair.
tonight imma pre poo with trigga on the scalp and mocha silk on my hair for 30 minutes to an hour. then imm cleanse with the new cleansing conditioner ive been using and then follow up with cj rehab (i cant believe i havent used this not even once this summer, wth i been thinking). once i rinse imma use aphogee leave in and kbb sa as a leave in and braid in about 8 braids to stretch overnight.
tomorrow imma blow dry lightly and moisturize each section with sd PRE and twist with AV BARE butter.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

I need to look at that IPN Sale again.  It was 'doing too much'

But, I'll probably get 8 ounces of the Tea-Lightful & 8 ounces of the Root Food.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

Che-llo Ms. Che!

Sounds like a nice weekend regi.


----------



## Brownie518

chebaby - Hey, girl!!!

IDareT'sHair

With each 8oz, you get a free 4 oz. You can also use the free shipping code if your order is enough. I feel like I might get confused so I might just email her for an invoice.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *With each 8oz, you get a free 4 oz.* You can also use the free shipping code if your order is enough. I feel like I might get confused so I might just email her for an invoice.


 
@Brownie518

Yeah, I know. 

Imma just get: MYFREEBIE2 and then decide what my 2 4 ounces will be?

Maybe 1 Pumpkin and 1 Lovin' My Coils? Not sure. But I know I will get those 2 8 ouncers.

My order ain't gone qualify for free shipping.erplexed


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Che-llo Ms. Che!
> 
> Sounds like a nice weekend regi.


 hey T.
you mean a long regi i can only imagine how long its gonna take.
but im looking forward to using some sd products cause i havent used any in a while. so imma pull out the mocha and the pre.(im waiting on the 8oz of this)


Brownie518 said:


> @chebaby - Hey, girl!!!
> 
> @IDareT'sHair
> 
> With each 8oz, you get a free 4 oz. You can also use the free shipping code if your order is enough. I feel like I might get confused so I might just email her for an invoice.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby 

How much is an 8 ounce "Pre"?  I keep putting off getting those 2/4 ounce products.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

I'll be pulling out my Shi-Buttercreme Rx now.  And I might make Happy Hemp Hair into a Pre-Rx (like you & Shay).


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair - IPN - when I was making carts  loving my coils was oos, at least 4oz was.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75  I may not buy until next Friday.  And I'll probably get maybe all Root Foods.

Or maybe 2 Tea-Lightfuls and 2 Root Foods.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75 

"On the Fence" so far with this Viviscal?  But I just started taking it 07/01.erplexed


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> How much is an 8 ounce "Pre"? I keep putting off getting those 2/4 ounce products.


 she dont make one yet but i need her to hop on that cause who got time to be ordering 2oz of anythingerplexed


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *so imma pull out the mocha and the pre.(im waiting on the 8oz of this)*


 
@chebaby I thought you meant you had an 8 ounce of Pre coming?


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby I thought you meant you had an 8 ounce of Pre coming?


 lol oh no, i meant im waiting for her to come out with it. she should know better than making 2oz of anything


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> lol oh no, i meant im waiting for her to come out with it. *she should know better than making 2oz of anything*


 
chebaby

.............erplexed

OT: When you starting on your Hair?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby 

I did a little tiny Sale from over a month ago.  In fact, I don't even remember it.

So, I gotta run to the P.O.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@chebaby

Girl...I'm really, really surprised you ain't getting no Curlmart with the 25% Coupon = *SUMMER25*

SMH


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> .............erplexed
> 
> OT: When you starting on your Hair?


 i changed my mind
imma just go ahead and pay the money to get it twisted up at a shop. when i tell you im so freaking tired of doing my hair  every other day im doing it and im tired. i need a break so im just gonna go ahead and let them twist it and keep it in for a month.


IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> I did a little tiny Sale from over a month ago. In fact, I don't even remember it.
> 
> So, I gotta run to the P.O.


 lol over a month ago well there go some extra change for some more products


IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Girl...I'm really, really surprised you ain't getting no Curlmart with the 25% Coupon = *SUMMER25*
> 
> SMH


 girl i dont want nothing. i already got my coco curls and so far im not too impressed with it.


----------



## mkd

Hey ladies!  I was thinking about eliminating poo while I am wearing my hair curly.  I really like cj daily fix and I think it's getting my hair clean, I use it like three time a week.


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair said:
			
		

> Golden75
> 
> "On the Fence" so far with this Viviscal?  But I just started taking it 07/01.erplexed



IDareT'sHair - yea, I don't think it's a repurchase.  I been taking since April.  I did drop down to 1 pill, but i don't think my hair is growing any faster


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75 said:


> - yea, I don't think it's a repurchase. I been taking since April. I did drop down to 1 pill, but i don't think my hair is growing any faster


 
Golden75

I have a 9 month supply.  I'll take it for 9 months & then decide.


----------



## LuvlyRain3

Hey ladies have any of you tried md olive wheat and berry?? It says that it's an intense protein dc. I'm thinking about using it this weekend. Does it leave the hair soft or do I need to follow up with a  moisture dc?


----------



## Ltown

IDareT'sHair said:


> Golden75
> 
> "On the Fence" so far with this Viviscal?  But I just started taking it 07/01.erplexed



Hey ladies, just picked up dd from summer classes she worked hard place 1st in class research and second in computer science.  She home for 2 weeks. 

IDareT'sHair, i feel the same about vivscal if you recall i was talking about vitamins. Medical folks say your body uses what it needs and if we get it in our food the supplements may not be doing anything. I have ben taking mine since April. Us PJ do so much for our hair, teas, coffees, oil i think we take care of our hair well externally.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ltown  DD is one smart young lady.  I wish her the best.  

You should be so proud LT.

Imma see what's up with Viviscal.  Like I said, I have enough for 9 months.  I'll re-evaluate then.erplexed

btw: I mailed your package tonight.


----------



## bajandoc86

Hey ladies! How y'all doing?

I watched the opening ceremony for the olympics today...the parade of athletes was awesome...apparently y'all in the states got shafted with NBC. 

The mister is coming back from London tomorrow  he has a lot of traveling to do for the next 2 months - canada, trinidad, rome etc etc. Sigh. Poor me . Maybe i'll buy some products to feel better. LOL.


----------



## divachyk

I missed most of you all because I was watching the opening ceremony for the Olympics then I cowashed with HV Moist Pro. I tea rinsed with slippery elm. Thank you @bajandoc86 for recommending. I felt my hair had better slip tonight. It is definitely softer.


----------



## bajandoc86

divachyk you are welcome


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Afternoon Lovelies!

I watched some of the opening ceremony as well. 

Massaging in some Root Food and some M/N.

My Silk Dreams Destination Hydrations should be here today.


----------



## SimJam

I just washed my hair (still in my twist/corn row style) then slapped on some destination hydration ... Im just gonna leave it in.

Im finishing up the "girl with the dragon tattoo" series. Just started the last one "the girl who kicked the hornets nest"

gonna laze around and read that till I fall asleep lol

later I'll re-twist my hair and wear the twisted part of the mo-hawk out until Im ready to pull everything out.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I am waiting on my SD's to get delivered and just checked their site (again) to look at other 'stuff'.

Hydroquench Systems is having a Customer Appreciation Month the entire month of August, so I'll get the Strawberry Cleansing Conditioner then and maybe the Pineapple, Honey & Hibiscus DC'er and a small jar of the Peppermint to try.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

Hello Ladies,
It just stared raining here a lil.  Guess our drought is nearing its end. It's rained like every other day this week.

Yesterday was wash day and it was an all day thing.  I prepoo with VF,BFH (used up), Trigga on scalp and spritz tea first.  I let that sit for 2-3hrs under a cap and my hair was really nice after. Did a tea rinse then applied SSI avocado for a cowash.  Rinsed then tea rinse before DC with HQS Go Deep and left that in for a few hours when I fell asleep. Rinsed and tea rinse then LI with Jessicurl Aloeba.  Will take these twist out tonight if I go anywhere or tomorrow.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

Congrats Ltown!! Your daughter is going to sail through college at this rate.

The opening ceremonies were boring but I loved the parade of nations and found some new men--I mean places I need to visit.

Debating on IPN since I still haven't gotten my first 2 orders from 7/14 & 7/18.


----------



## Ltown

Thanks ladies!  This was summer school they were restricted to the campus so when all the fall student and senior boys get back, i hope she stay focus

Oh no ipn delivered yet.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Vonnieluvs08 said:


> The opening ceremonies were boring but *I loved the parade of nations and found some new men--I mean places I need to visit.*
> 
> *Debating on IPN since I still haven't gotten my first 2 orders from 7/14 & 7/18.*


 
@Vonnieluvs08 That's what I watched: The Parade of Nations (not the opening ceremony)

Did you read her (IPN) statement about ordering & placing orders?



Ltown said:


> *Oh no ipn delivered yet.*


 
@Ltown Yeah, she put a statement out about the length of time for orders.

I am also waiting on an order. 

And I can't even remember what it was/is?


----------



## Ltown

IDareT'sHair, is ipn worth the wait?  I don't buy from hv often but expect a delay because i like the products.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

I know she says she makes them based on demand.  I thought when she emailed me about a shipping address it wouldn't be much longer.

IDareT'sHair - checked my account so I wouldn't order duplicates of stuff I ain't even tried yet


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ltown  When/What did you order?  

I put a couple in your box (I hope it wasn't what you ordered ha, ha)

They are nice products.  She has a long way to go before she reach Hairveda Status (especially with Customer Service).  

But hopefully, she is handling CS 'issues' a whole lot better than she did with me when I first started ordering from her.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Vonnieluvs08  Yeah, it was a tad 'snarky'.  Anyway.....I need to find out what I ordered.


----------



## Ltown

IDareT'sHair said:


> Ltown  When/What did you order?
> 
> I put a couple in your box (I hope it wasn't what you ordered ha, ha)
> 
> They are nice products.  She has a long way to go before she reach Hairveda Status (especially with Customer Service).
> 
> But hopefully, she is handling CS 'issues' a whole lot better than she did with me when I first started ordering from her.



IDareT'sHair, i don't remember as usual i think leaveins.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Vonnieluvs08 Ltown

I think from IPN I'll continue to get: Tea-Lightful Shine & Root Food. 

I'll need to think on the other items.  I like them, but not sure if I really need them. 

And I love, love, love "Turn Me Loose" Detangler, but I like Afroveda's Moringa Detangler just as much if not more (and it's cheaper). 

And I have other things like most of them (or similiar), so they may not be necessary, but Tea-Lightful Shine & the Root Food and probably the Pumpkin Honey Butter will be staple repeats.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

Snarky indeed she put herself out there like that with all the sales and her website say 5-7 days to process & complete order. If thats the deal she should say its longer during sales just like everyone else or phone a friend to help with orders.


----------



## SimJam

Vonnieluvs08 said:


> Congrats Ltown!! Your daughter is going to sail through college at this rate.
> 
> The opening ceremonies were boring but I loved the parade of nations and *found some new men--I mean places I need to visit.*
> 
> Debating on IPN since I still haven't gotten my first 2 orders from 7/14 & 7/18.



did u see the fijian flag bearer 

and I had my fill of hard bodies with the mens swim qualifiers this morning ... just waiting on the diving ... and now I gotta find out when judo is so I can see that Fijian hunk 

.... hope they dont wear much clothes for judo


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Vonnieluvs08

I'll probably continue to buy during those "good" Sales and just wait on the products to come. 

I'm never in any real rush because of back ups & similiar products.

Some of the other things I liked:

Marsh Aloe Transitioning
Horsetail & Hibiscus Spritz *won't repurchase due to bottle jamming*


I have, but haven't tried:

Carrot & Avocado
Mustard Seed & Palm Oil DC'er
Bramhi Strengthing
Tea-Lightful Quench
Mango Macadamia
Lovin' My Coils


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Vonnieluvs08 @Ltown
> 
> I think from IPN I'll continue to get: Tea-Lightful Shine & Root Food.
> 
> I'll need to think on the other items.  I like them, but not sure if I really need them.
> 
> *And I love, love, love "Turn Me Loose" Detangler, but I like Afroveda's Moringa Detangler just as much if not more (and it's cheaper). *
> 
> And I have other things like most of them (or similiar), so they may not be necessary, but Tea-Lightful Shine & the Root Food and probably the Pumpkin Honey Butter will be staple repeats.



I need a good detangler but I can't get down with AV so if the Turn Me Loose is as good as everyone says that will be my staple detabgler


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Vonnieluvs08 said:


> I need a good detangler but *I can't get down with AV so if the Turn Me Loose is as good as everyone says that will be my staple detabgler*


 
Vonnieluvs08  Yeah, it's nice.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

SimJam that American Samoa man was delish too all "urled" up. (oiled)

The mens last night were some good looking men...hmhmhmh


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Vonnieluvs08 SimJam

"My Man" is Tyson Gay!.......

Ya'll can have the rest of them.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

Just refilled my oil bottle and I only have 4 weeks or so of Trigga based on using 2oz a week.  I have 8oz of Trigga lite and 16oz of Trigga which should get me up to BF or a really good sale.

Think I'm going to pass on the IPN unless she will combine the shipping for all 3 orders.  I'm tired of paying shipping and she just holding on to my stuff and will probably ship it together.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Vonnieluvs08 said:


> *Think I'm going to pass on the IPN unless she will combine the shipping for all 3 orders. I'm tired of paying shipping and she just holding on to my stuff and will probably ship it together.*


 
Vonnieluvs08  I think she 'addressed' this some-what in her lil' "rant"


----------



## Golden75

I need to go see what IPN talkn bout.  I may still order, since I don't need it now.  Now that root food & detangler is on my mind - thanks IDareT'sHair

SimJam -  lawd that man is fine!  Lookn like he slippin & slidin in oil.  He can slip it over here


----------



## SimJam

Golden75 lololol chile he caused quite a stir .... my cousin has his pic up as her bbm profile pic


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75

If you're are having any 'scalp' issues (or the like), the Tea-Lightful Pomade and the Root Food are definitely a must.

The "Root Food" reminds me some-what of Brown Butter Beauty's Mixed Greens and/or Hairitage Hydrations Sprout

Root Food II is chocked full of visible herbs & spices, so Imma stick to regular Root Food.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Vonnieluvs08  I think she 'addressed' this some-what in her lil' "rant"



I reread that email and saw what she said about it. So is she going to refund my money? I need to email her


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518

Hi Ms. B!


----------



## Brownie518

Hey, ladies!!


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair

Hey, girl. I still haven't placed my IPN order yet. I don't NEED anything so I'm in no rush. I'll put my list together tonight while I'm here at work.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

Pfft. 

My SD's didn't come

I'll get my IPN next week.


----------



## bajandoc86

Happy weekend PJs!

How y'all doing? I wanna buy summmthaaannnngggg.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

bajandoc86

Gurl Me Too!....


----------



## Brownie518

bajandoc86

Me too!!!


----------



## divachyk

Received my IPN yesterday. I am thinking of cracking it open although it needs to be stored away in my stash instead.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

Finally got up to check the mail....no packages for me today


----------



## IDareT'sHair

divachyk  What did you get again?

Vonnieluvs08

Are you thinking about getting a refund?


----------



## divachyk

@IDareT'sHair, tea-lightful hair quench, horsetail & hibiscus retention mist & tea-lightful shine. ETA: I'mma have to study up how you all use these. I think Brownie518 uses hair quench under her DCners.


----------



## felic1

No packages for me today either.....


----------



## Brownie518

Believe it or not, I'm not waiting on anything at all. Different story this time, next week though.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

divachyk when did you order?

If her order was after mine definitely! I rather use that money on SD. I don't see the delay at this point since I know she has the right address for me.

On a another note Golden75 how can something that is handcrafted to order be OOS?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Vonnieluvs08 said:


> *On a another note how can something that is handcrafted to order be OOS?*


 
Vonnieluvs08

*dies*................


----------



## Brownie518

Vonnieluvs08 said:


> @divachyk when did you order?
> 
> If her order was after mine definitely! I rather use that money on SD. I don't see the delay at this point since I know she has the right address for me.
> 
> *On a another note @Golden75 how can something that is handcrafted to order be OOS?*







:scratchch


----------



## divachyk

Vonnieluvs08,  15 Jul. What about you?


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

Just sent email inquiring about order status (10days since last order) and shipping refund.  Let's see what kind of answer I receive.

IDareT'sHair I'm just saying...that doesn't make sense unless she is out of her ingredients therefore she can not "stock" the item.  

To be out of stock means there had to be stock in the first place and she says there isn't...


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

divachyk  July 13 and 17 processed the 14 and 18 via email notification gave her correct shipping info on the 20th.  Haven't received any notice or change on the website.


----------



## Golden75

Vonnieluvs08 - you hit the nail on the head wit that one!  On the flip how is ish avail for purchase if it's made from "scratch" to order 

I still ain't check my email to see what she talkn bout.  But if I get a hint of attitude, I ain't ordering.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

*cough* 

I'm about to finish up a Claudie Hairline & Temple Balm Revitalizer (no back ups).


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

Golden75  waiting to hear what u say about it.

What's the face about T?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Vonnieluvs08  I'm side-eyeing IPN


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

You & me both!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Vonnieluvs08 said:


> *You & me both!!*


 
Vonnieluvs08  You know I have CS 'history' with this vendor


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

She's about to have some with me. I don't play when it comes to money and hair products.  Just like OO  will put u on straight blast.

PJs don't play


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Vonnieluvs08 said:


> *She's about to have some with me. I don't play when it comes to money and hair products. Just like OO  will put u on straight blast.*
> 
> *PJs don't play*


 
@Vonnieluvs08 Gurl...I know. 

It's so _un-necessarily_ aggravating.erplexed


----------



## Golden75

Vonnieluvs08 & IDareT'sHair - are you talking bout her policy & cancelling & don't order my ish if you don't understand me?


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

Exactly!!  

Plus this hella long wait for me...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75 said:


> *- are you talking bout her policy & cancelling & don't order my ish if you don't understand me?*


 
Golden75  You a mess G!


----------



## Golden75

Vonnieluvs08 said:
			
		

> Exactly!!
> 
> Plus this hella long wait for me...



Yea I don't like they way she worded it.  She sounds a lil rude.  I dunno, IPN just don't sit well with me to begin with.  Don't know why, it just doesn't.  

I really want that pumpkin butter tho   But I have a feeling imma pass, again.

I'm hungry as haylllll right now.


----------



## Brownie518

Golden75 said:


> @Vonnieluvs08 & @IDareT'sHair - are you talking bout her policy & cancelling & don't order my ish if you don't understand me?


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

I'm tempted to email her again now and just cancel the orders.  The SD is bout to get  my monies


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75

The Pumpkin Butter is very nice tho' G.

You could gone and 'hit it & quit it'


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Vonnieluvs08 said:


> *I'm tempted to email her again now and just cancel the orders. The SD is bout to get my monies*


 

Vonnieluvs08

........


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair said:
			
		

> Golden75
> 
> The Pumpkin Butter is very nice tho' G.
> 
> You could gone and 'hit it & quit it'



IDareT'sHair -   I may hit it right quick.  Maybe 8oz pumpkin freebie tealightful pomade.  In & out real quick.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75  Yeah, long as you know you gone wait 4 it....

Both are very good.


----------



## divachyk

I finally read my IPN email and see what you all are talking about.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

I'm going to stop being rash and a bit ratchet and see if she emails me back tomorrow...


----------



## Ltown

Hi ladies!

Dd is 18 today, wow can't believe it!  we'll be going out to Red Lobster her favorite, then she'll be off with friends.   I gave her the i'm 18 run down, you ain't grown until you can support yourself so checkin still required. i kniw once she get to campus its done


Golden75, Vonnieluvs08 i got a shipping order on tues from ipn don't know when it will come should have been here.  IMO when someone has sales back to back like this and don't mail out for weeks they  are collecting money its bad business.  
IDareT'sHair, i looked up my order:roots II, horsetail rebalance, brahmi honey strengthening.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ltown said:


> Hi ladies!
> 
> Dd is 18 today, wow can't believe it! we'll be going out to Red Lobster her favorite, then she'll be off with friends. I gave her the i'm 18 run down, you ain't grown until you can support yourself so checkin still required. i kniw once she get to campus its done


 
Ltown  Your Work is Never Done.  After Campus you can become a Mother, Mentor, Friend.

18 is nothing.  She'll need you more now than ever.


----------



## chebaby

so ummmm, i finally got my hair braided.  how the fluck do you sleep with fresh braids? no really, this is like a challenge or something and i havent yet figured out how im supposed to sleep.
i went in the shop and asked for senegalese twists, they convinced me to get individual braids. i said fine i just need a break from my hair for like 2 months lol. my arse is so sore cause i went in the shop at 3pm and didnt finish until 11:15pm

you know whats funny? i always ***** about my thin spot. thats because its noticeable while my hair is curly but when i blow out my hair you cant see it. i was worried that you would see how thin and spacey it is in the front with braids but nope. cant see a thing.
i am so freaking happy i dont have to deal with my hair for months you just dont know.
i think every other night imma moisturize my scalp with either jar of joe or trigga.

when i take these braids out i think imma cut all my colored ends off and go right back in braids. 
i think im almost ready to go back to super short hair.


----------



## Golden75

IPN sent out an email:

Temporary Store Closing


In an effort to catch up on orders, the IPN webstore will be shut down today and for the next several days. No new orders can or will be placed until all current orders have been shipped. If you have already placed an order prior to this notice, your order is in que to be processed and/or is being shipped. As always I appreciate your patience.  A notice will be sent out once the store is reopened for business. 


Back To School Sale

Anyone who was considering taking advantage of the back to school sale before it ended simply email your questions, order information, etc. and I will place you on my "wait list" once the store reopens you will be able to place your order via the site or I can send you an invoice. I WILL STILL HONOR ALL SALE PRICES/FREE SHIPPING SPECIALS (for an additional 5 days)

I apologize for any inconvenience and your patience is priceless..

  I ain't never see nothing like this.  How you close in the middle of a sale?


----------



## SimJam

Ltown said:


> Hi ladies!
> 
> Dd is 18 today, wow can't believe it!  we'll be going out to Red Lobster her favorite, then she'll be off with friends.   I gave her the i'm 18 run down, you ain't grown until you can support yourself so checkin still required. i kniw once she get to campus its done



Ltown ... Im 36 and when Im sick I find myself in my mommys bed lol (much to the disdain of my BF) but there is nothing like my mommys boobie pillow  when Im sick.

but yeh when we head off on our own we like to think we grown till life slaps us in da face  So dont worry she will keep in touch 

when my sister left the country to go to school we got a phone call 2 weeks later from her .... saying she at the airport and we to come for her  I wasnt so bad ... or maybe too proud to jump on a plane and come home plus when I went to school abroad I had my sis there already and my housemate was my friend from age 8.


----------



## Ltown

Golden75 said:


> IPN sent out an email:
> 
> Temporary Store Closing
> 
> 
> In an effort to catch up on orders, the IPN webstore will be shut down today and for the next several days. No new orders can or will be placed until all current orders have been shipped. If you have already placed an order prior to this notice, your order is in que to be processed and/or is being shipped. As always I appreciate your patience. A notice will be sent out once the store is reopened for business.
> 
> 
> Back To School Sale
> 
> Anyone who was considering taking advantage of the back to school sale before it ended simply email your questions, order information, etc. and I will place you on my "wait list" once the store reopens you will be able to place your order via the site or I can send you an invoice. I WILL STILL HONOR ALL SALE PRICES/FREE SHIPPING SPECIALS (for an additional 5 days)
> 
> I apologize for any inconvenience and your patience is priceless..
> 
> I ain't never see nothing like this. How you close in the middle of a sale?


 
Golden75, wow you are so right. Like I said yesterday when you see alot of sales something up.


----------



## Golden75

Ltown - I always thought that too, way too many sales.  What's the deal? And this last one as like 5 deals going on at once .


----------



## SimJam

First Jamaican to get to an olympic final for swimming .... and we came in 4th .... by fractions of a second !!!!

so proud, still have goosebumps !!!!


----------



## Ltown

Golden75 said:


> Ltown - I always thought that too, way too many sales.  What's the deal? And this last one as like 5 deals going on at once .



Golden75, hv don't do that crap. I just put in paypal for refund it was suppose to be here 24th.

IDareT'sHair, i got my tea bags.


----------



## chebaby

SimJam said:


> @Ltown ... Im 36 and when Im sick I find myself in my mommys bed lol (much to the disdain of my BF) but* there is nothing like my mommys boobie pillow * when Im sick.
> 
> but yeh when we head off on our own we like to think we grown till life slaps us in da face  So dont worry she will keep in touch
> 
> when my sister left the country to go to school we got a phone call 2 weeks later from her .... saying she at the airport and we to come for her  I wasnt so bad ... or maybe too proud to jump on a plane and come home plus when I went to school abroad I had my sis there already and my housemate was my friend from age 8.


 that is so funny. i hop in my moms bed when im sick too.


chello ladies
quiet around these parts today huh?
well my braids are still tighterplexed i got a total of maybe 3 hours of sleep last night(well actually this morning lol). braids and twists are super cute but i dont see how people get them often. i dont believe that beauty is supposed to hurt crap.
i rubbed some jar of joe in the best i could. i forgot i have some HV hydrasylica spray i will be using too. and maybe my oyin juice.


----------



## Ltown

Hey ladies, ipn threaten me after she resolve my issue i can't order from her  not to smart to post your bad customer service on paypal.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ltown  Great!  The box should be coming in a few days.

Golden75  I saw that IPN email.

OT:  My Silk Dreams came today.  3 Destinations & 1 Mocha Silk


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Doing an Overnight "Soak" in Hairitage Hydrations _Happy Hempy Hair_


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby  Missed you this weekend.  

Hey, aren't you suppose to take Ibprofen or Advil to 'calm' down that soreness?  I think I read that some-where.

IA with you SimJam I miss getting those Hugs & Kisses. 

Especially when I'm not feeling well.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ltown said:


> *Hey ladies, ipn threaten me after she resolve my issue i can't order from her not to smart to post your bad customer service on paypal.*


 
Ltown

Um....Say What Nah?............


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby Missed you this weekend.
> 
> Hey, aren't you suppose to take Ibprofen or Advil to 'calm' down that soreness? I think I read that some-where.
> 
> IA with you @SimJam *I miss getting those Hugs & Kisses*.
> 
> Especially when I'm not feeling well.


 i took an excedrin as soon as i got home lol. excedrin works quick
i have hope the pain wont last too long right i mean people get braids all the time right i need to stop experimenting with my hair




IDareT'sHair said:


> @Ltown
> 
> Um....Say What Nah?............


 yea whats this about? what did this ipn lady say lol.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ltown  Yeah, What chebaby said.

Come back & give us the details.

ETA: chebaby  You're suppose to take the Ibprofuen to alleviate inflammation (if you have any).


----------



## Ltown

chebaby said:


> i took an excedrin as soon as i got home lol. excedrin works quick
> i have hope the pain wont last too long right i mean people get braids all the time right i need to stop experimenting with my hair
> 
> 
> 
> yea whats this about? what did this ipn lady say lol.



chebaby, she said that i had 3-7 day to reply after i got my date for delivery so since i didn't she can't help because usps don't deliver and once she resolve i can't ever request or order from her again.  I should be a *#%* and post it at all the sites i'm member of.  Karma will pay.

Hello 

I responded to your claim regarding your order on Paypal. I hope that you read the terms and conditions regarding shipping,processing and returns. I apologize if you have felt as though you were not going to receive your order. 


Time Line

Order Placed on July 15, 2012 - this was a Sunday evening, 
I do not to process any orders unless its during the week (Monday-Friday). So I did not start on your order until Monday or Tuesday. The web site clearly states that I make everything from hand and by scratch; and this is why it takes about 5-7 days before an order is ready to be shipped out. 

July 24th was on last Tuesday, if you felt as though your order should have been received by that date you should have emailed me or put your claim in through Paypal on that day instead of waiting 6 days later. I believed you panicked because of the email I sent out earlier today stating I would close down the web store until all orders had been caught up. This DID not pertain to you because your order was done and shipped. 


Again, sorry for the confusion...but I must let you know that once this issue is cleared up ( it will be once your order arrives) I will no longer be able to accept any orders from you; nor you will you be able to return your items if you are upset by this chain of events. The website clearly states that all sales are final. Any customer that has an issue me is always welcomed to contact me so that I can rectify the situation before it gets to this point. I include my email address with every newsletter or post I make on Facebook. You did NOT allow me the opportunity to resolve your issue.


I hope you enjoy your items, 

Many Blessings,


----------



## bajandoc86

I thought it was just me acting like a big baby when I get sick...

Last time I was living at home (23 y/o) I got a really bad chest cold....I crawled into my parents' bed and was begging mummy to rub my chest with Vick's vapor rub  She was like 'you a big woman wid boobs! where am I supposed to rub the vicks?!?'

I was so hurt. LOL. She still did it tho.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Ltown Yeah, What @chebaby said.
> 
> Come back & give us the details.
> 
> ETA: @chebaby You're suppose to take the Ibprofuen to alleviate inflammation (if you have any).


 oh ok well ill take it tomight. someone told me my scalp looks swollen. all i said was "im not surprised" lmao.

Ltown, thats a mess. like its your fault you didnt get your package i sware these vendors are a mess.


----------



## Ltown

imo, anytime a vendor is posting sales at this rate somebody is spending or stealing $$$.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ltown 

Well you know we had that intense battle via PayPal.  That's all Imma say.

Nothing surprises me.


----------



## SimJam

Ltown said:


> Hey ladies, ipn threaten me after she resolve my issue i can't order from her  not to smart to post your bad customer service on paypal.



da hayle ??????

OK thats actually funny ... like the soup Nazi from seinfeld .... NO IPN for YOU !!!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

SimJam said:


> da hayle ??????
> 
> OK thats actually funny ... *like the soup Nazi from seinfeld .... NO IPN for YOU !!!!*


 
SimJam

Yup.  Exactly!

And I was like Elaine, and begged to get back in.erplexed...


----------



## SimJam

lawks she sounds messy though ...


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

Ltown  Da'hayle....see she don't know...after your email, the store closing email and my lil sorry apology  $0.56 refund for shipping (and an upgrade that probably shot the shipping up) I'm done with her.

So one doesn't know how to run a business or someone is dippin in the funds.  Either way not my problem I just want my stuff or my money.

i should have heeded the warning from IDareT'sHair experience and KIM


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Vonnieluvs08  It's truly very unfortunate because her stuff is so 'durn' good. 

So even if your stuff is really great, a stank attitude really hurts it.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

Honestly I don't have the patience for attitude and not having your stuff together.  At least some vendors apologize nicely and truly strive to do better like with HQS.  Stuff like this tho...take my money else where no matter how much I like a product.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Vonnieluvs08  I know.  If you're gonna _screw_ me, at least give me a kiss.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I'm thinking about my next Silk Dreams Cart.  I may add some Leave-Ins and another Jar of Mocha Silk


----------



## SimJam

finally finished the last (i hope) of these BFH conditioners to detangle my hair.
Now I dont really know what I want to do with my hair


----------



## Ltown

Ladies right on! What's crazy is she ain't made by order somwhy is it taking so long and blaming usps. If you can have sales every week, and not deliver then slow it down.


----------



## chebaby

Ltown said:


> Ladies right on! What's crazy is she ain't made by order somwhy is it taking so long and blaming usps. If you can have sales every week, and not deliver then slow it down.


 i agree. ive never ordered from them before but if you are not made my order then there should be no hold up.
AND on top of that she could have just been nice and shipped you out a new box.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ltown said:


> Ladies right on! What's crazy is she ain't made by order somwhy is it taking so long and blaming usps. *If you can have sales every week, and not deliver then slow it down.*


 
Ltown

Well.........


----------



## chebaby

bajandoc86 said:


> I thought it was just me acting like a big baby when I get sick...
> 
> Last time I was living at home (23 y/o) I got a really bad chest cold....I crawled into my parents' bed and was begging mummy to rub my chest with Vick's vapor rub  She was like* 'you a big woman wid boobs! where am I supposed to rub the vicks?!?'*
> 
> I was so hurt. LOL. She still did it tho.


 that so cute


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby  She is 'making them by order'.  

She told ya'll if you can't wait for your order, then don't order.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby She is 'making them by order'.
> 
> She told ya'll if you can't wait for your order, then don't order.


 lol oh. 
whats up with her being a meanie though?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@chebaby 

I know. 

My 1st time dealing with her did me in.erplexed 

In fact, when I think about it still....I get mad.

Ya'll know how long it took me to get over that mess. .... 

I'm thinking about getting a bottle of Garlic Oil for some Pre-Rxs. I've been having some miscellaneous 'shedding'. 

Tomorrow, Imma Cowash with Nutrine Garlic Conditioner and Do an AE Garlic under my Wig. Come home and Steam with something.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

SimJam said:


> *finally finished the last (i hope) of these BFH conditioners to detangle my hair.*
> Now I dont really know what I want to do with my hair



@ bolded--I feel this way each time I finish one but lo and behold I find one more stashed in my fridge

I think I have one more BFH DC and I'm going to use that for prepoo and finally be done with all my BFH...yes lawd!!


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby  She is 'making them by order'.
> 
> She told ya'll if you can't wait for your order, then don't order.



You don't have to tell me twice I'm gone..Give me my package and I'm thru which u


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> I know.
> 
> My 1st time dealing with her did me in.erplexed
> 
> In fact, when I think about it still....I get mad.
> 
> Ya'll know how long it took me to get over that mess. ....
> 
> I'm thinking about getting a bottle of Garlic Oil for some Pre-Rxs. I've been having some miscellaneous 'shedding'.
> 
> Tomorrow, Imma Cowash with Nutrine Garlic Conditioner and Do an AE Garlic under my Wig. Come home and Steam with something.


 i hate bad customer service.

yea get some garlic oil


----------



## Golden75

Ltown said:
			
		

> Hey ladies, ipn threaten me after she resolve my issue i can't order from her  not to smart to post your bad customer service on paypal.



Ltown - let me make sure I got this right - she said if you cancel you can never order from her again?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Vonnieluvs08 @SimJam

I still have maybe 4-5 BFH left. 

I have maybe 2 of the Shine Rinses and about 2 of the Cleansing Conditioners.

I'm saving those Shine Rinses. I should get to these real soon. (They're in the vegetable crisper)


----------



## SimJam

Vonnieluvs08 said:


> @ bolded--I feel this way *each time I finish one but lo and behold I find one more stashed in my fridge*
> 
> I think I have one more BFH DC and I'm going to use that for prepoo and finally be done with all my BFH...yes lawd!!




so said so done .... its less than 1/4 of the bottle though .... this BFH is like a never ending story 
I really dont remember getting that many bottles 

anyhooo, decided to slap on some CJ repair me ... gonna just sit with this while I watch some TV, then rinse and do and over night DC with some KBB mask 

*edit:* Miss T ... in da crisperrrr


----------



## Golden75

Whew.  Caught upon that IPN mess.  That's a shame.  I was still willing to give her a shot, but after this, nah.  

There's other vendors that would apologize, and send a free product, upgrade sizes, or give a discount for future purchase.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75 said:


> Whew. Caught upon that IPN mess. That's a shame. I was still willing to give her a shot, but after this, nah.
> 
> *There's other vendors that would apologize, and send a free product, upgrade sizes, or give a discount for future purchase*.



Golden75

G Got Jokes Ya'll....


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

SimJam & IDareT'sHair I keeps minez in the crispa too!!

That's how they got lost in the first place I never go in them bins...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Vonnieluvs08  Gurl...Yeah...Da' Crispa' is the business.  

And you're right, I forget I have those, until one of ya'll mention BFH.

Imma get to those.  I love those Shine Rinses.  I have the Red Wine & the Green Apple ones.


----------



## Golden75

I should but some stuff in the crisper too.  I always forget about the veggies in there anyway.


----------



## Brownie518

Ltown said:


> @chebaby, she said that i had 3-7 day to reply after i got my date for delivery so since i didn't she can't help because usps don't deliver and once she resolve i can't ever request or order from her again.  I should be a *#%* and post it at all the sites i'm member of.  Karma will pay.
> 
> Hello
> 
> I responded to your claim regarding your order on Paypal. I hope that you read the terms and conditions regarding shipping,processing and returns. I apologize if you have felt as though you were not going to receive your order.
> 
> 
> Time Line
> 
> Order Placed on July 15, 2012 - this was a Sunday evening,
> I do not to process any orders unless its during the week (Monday-Friday). So I did not start on your order until Monday or Tuesday. The web site clearly states that I make everything from hand and by scratch; and this is why it takes about 5-7 days before an order is ready to be shipped out.
> 
> July 24th was on last Tuesday, if you felt as though your order should have been received by that date you should have emailed me or put your claim in through Paypal on that day instead of waiting 6 days later. I believed you panicked because of the email I sent out earlier today stating I would close down the web store until all orders had been caught up. This DID not pertain to you because your order was done and shipped.
> 
> 
> Again, sorry for the confusion...*but I must let you know that once this issue is cleared up ( it will be once your order arrives) I will no longer be able to accept any orders from you; nor you will you be able to return your items if you are upset by this chain of events. *The website clearly states that all sales are final. Any customer that has an issue me is always welcomed to contact me so that I can rectify the situation before it gets to this point. I include my email address with every newsletter or post I make on Facebook. You did NOT allow me the opportunity to resolve your issue.
> 
> 
> I hope you enjoy your items,
> 
> Many Blessings,



Ain't that abouta b****!!!


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

Golden75 said:


> Whew.  Caught upon that IPN mess.  That's a shame.  I was still willing to give her a shot, but after this, nah.
> 
> *There's other vendors that would apologize*, and send a free product, *upgrade sizes*, or give a discount for future purchase.



she did this after my ratchet email and upgraded my 4oz to a 8oz, but the tone of all her emails is always harsh like she doing me a favor and why did I even email her in the first place.

You live and you learn...


----------



## chebaby

the only thing im looking forward to once i take down these braids is deep conditioning with MD coffee and kokum


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Vonnieluvs08 said:


> she did this after my ratchet email and upgraded my 4oz to a 8oz, *but the tone of all her emails is always harsh like she doing me a favor and why did I even email her in the first place.*
> 
> You live and you learn...


 
Vonnieluvs08  Exactly.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby  That Coffee Kokum is the bomb.com

Brownie518  Doing my 'soak' tonight with Happy Hempy Hair


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair

I am going to get some more of that Happy this week, I think. I love that stuff! I'm going to do a soak with that AV Methika on Wednesday morning.


----------



## felic1

Hello Everyone!! I may have something by IPN, but that will be it. I will not be able to order from them again. If there is a discrepancy with an order, the vendor should correct it with a smile and an apology. The customer is ALWAYs right!!


----------



## divachyk

My scalp feels weird out of nowhere. I'mma need to slow it down with my tea rinsing until I see what's up. I spritzed my scalp with aloe to soothe it. erplexed Hope it's not the tea rinsing causing issues because it's going so well.

Ok, getting caught up --

Ltown,  There's a way to communicate everything and in the manner in which she communicated to you wasn't it. 

IDareT'sHair, you mentioned missing hugs/kisses-- yesterday made 21 years since being without my dad. I'mma daddy's girl and would definitely be crawling in his arms much like SimJam. He would make everything better and all my worries go away. Change of subject, I'm getting sad. Back to hair products.

T and Sim, I have some BFH left to. I'll get to it one of these days.


----------



## SimJam

divachyk IDareT'sHair   to you both


Im about to go to bed, twisted my hair up with CJ Honey butta


----------



## chebaby

chello ladies
well my hair feels much better today. these braids are still heavy though, trying to get used to that. i took an advil last night like T suggested and i was able to sleep with no problems. the only thing is that i usually toss and turn at night and because the braids are so long i would dang near have to randomly toss my hair when i turned to the other side
before i went to bed i sprayed my scalp with HV hydrasylica mist and i think my scalp loves this stuff. it felt so good to spray my scalp. then i sealed that in by oiling over it with jar of joe and when i woke up today my braids were much looser at the scalp which feels great.
i just gotta get used to feeling like i have 50 pounds of hair on my head

i oiled my scalp with jar of joe again this morning because my scalp has been drying out fast and i noticed when my scalp gets dry it feels like something is sticking my scalp, very uncomfortable


----------



## chebaby

divachyk


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair, speaking of garlic(from yesterday) i say some garlic conditioner in the bss i was about to snatch up. you know the one im talking about, its a dominican conditioner. very popular for shedding. but is pricey so i put it back. but i was surprised to see all the dominican conditioners that bss has now.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I like those Dominican DC'ers. I can't think of the Garlic One either (but I know what you're talmbout).

I wore AE Garlic under my Wig today. Under the Steamer nah with HV Sitrinillah _*my absolute very favorite dc'er in the whole wide world*_ I think Sitrinillah & AV Ashlii are my Favs.

Leave it to the Veda Twins.....

chebaby


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Hey divas I'm back. I was hoping to lurk while away but the internet there was very slow. I'm going to go back just a few pages to try and catchup.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl

Welcome back Ms. Curly!  

I know you had a great time away.

Glad you're backkkkkkkkkk


----------



## SimJam

Im loving how my hair came out with the CJ products used together

repair me and honey butta yummaay. 
Where do we get these online? I had bought these here in Jamaica.
and which moisture conditioner would any of you reccommend from the CJ line?

lemmi go look at curlmart


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair 

Thanks T it was lots of fun.
I just went back a few pages and saw all that IPN mess


----------



## Ltown

IDareT'sHair, i got my christmas package! OMG thank you 

divachyk, i know she put herself on paypal alert because i escalate my complain to them.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

SimJam said:


> Im loving how my hair came out with the CJ products used together
> 
> repair me and honey butta yummaay.
> Where do we get these online? I had bought these here in Jamaica.
> and which moisture conditioner would any of you reccommend from the CJ line?
> 
> lemmi go look at curlmart


 
SimJam check out aveyou, the shipping is better and they always have coupons


----------



## divachyk

Welcome Back curlyhersheygirl. Hope your Anni was the best!


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> I like those Dominican DC'ers. I can't think of the Garlic One either (but I know what you're talmbout).
> 
> I wore *AE Garlic* under my Wig today. Under the Steamer nah with HV Sitrinillah _*my absolute very favorite dc'er in the whole wide world*_ I think Sitrinillah & AV Ashlii are my Favs.
> 
> Leave it to the Veda Twins.....
> 
> @chebaby


 thats the one. alter ego. aint it dominican or is it italian or something?


----------



## SimJam

purabody is having a sale for their 2nd anniversary no code necessary


----------



## SimJam

thanks curlyhersheygirl


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

divachyk Thanks the family there threw a big party for us; it was lots of fun.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> thats the one. alter ego. aint it dominican or is it* italian *or something?


 
chebaby  Yup.

Ha, Ha.  I just used this today.  Will repeat the same Regi on Friday.  Cowash with Nutrine Garlic & do a Saran Wrap DC'er with AE Garlic under my Wig.

Come home & Steam with Sitrinillah.

Ltown Glad it arrived Ms. LT.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

SimJam

SimJ I like Hair Rehab in Strawberry Ice Cream and I also like Deep Fix Banana & Hibiscus


----------



## Brownie518

Hey, ladies!!


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

Hey Ladies!

Long day but my hair still looks good.

 Can't wait to wash tomorrow night. I know there will be some serious detangling going on since I've been in twists and now this twist out. I'm going to be slipping and sliding everywhere cuz I'm piling this hair up good before I start.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

Hey Ms. B!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Finished up my Hair. Also finished up Nutrine's Garlic Conditioner *I have about 2 back ups*

I also finished up Claudie's Hairline & Temple Balm Revitalizer. *no back ups* 

Will re-stock for Fall/Winter (or during a Sale).

Waiting on:

_*cough*_ It's Perfectly Natural
Silk Dreams


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

IPN just sent me another courtesy email about how my product may melt or separate and how my patience is appreciated.  She gave me a 15% code and free shipping.

I think she realizes she just lost a ton of customers with her latest antics and trying to hold on to those few left.

Ps. This is the 4th email in 2 days. 3 yesterday 1 today. oh and with a tracking code.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Vonnieluvs08 said:


> *IPN just sent me another courtesy email about how my product may melt or separate and how my patience is appreciated. She gave me a 15% code and free shipping.*
> 
> *I think she realizes she just lost a ton of customers with her latest antics and trying to hold on to those few left.*
> 
> *Ps. This is the 4th email in 2 days. 3 yesterday 1 today. oh and with a tracking code.*


 
Vonnieluvs08

....Good


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

I suppose...the free shipping is the normal over $45 deal.

Still haven't changed my mind bout her.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Vonnieluvs08 said:


> *I suppose...the free shipping is the normal over $45 deal.*
> 
> *Still haven't changed my mind bout her.*


 
Vonnieluvs08  Um..Yeah..

I wonder if she did a deal for Ltown?


----------



## Ltown

IDareT'sHair said:


> Vonnieluvs08  Um..Yeah..
> 
> I wonder if she did a deal for Ltown?



IDareT'sHair, you seen her message no deals and i better not order again.


----------



## Brownie518

Ltown said:


> @IDareT'sHair, you seen her message no deals and i better not order again.



...that s**t is crazy!!!


----------



## divachyk

In case these have not been posted...........

*AV* sent me an email with a mystery code allowing for % off of 5%, 10% or 15%. I'm at work and haven't check my % off. Will report back later.

*Pura*
HAPPY ANNIVERSARY
Thanks to you, Pura is 2!
We're so thankful for all of the support we've been shown during the last two years.  It's wonderful customers like you that made it happen.  To show our appreciation we're having one final summer sale on your favorite goodies.  

over 30% Off
Sale dates 8/1/12 - 8/10/12
Purchase at http://www.purabodynaturals.com/


----------



## bajandoc86

Saw this on FB this am:

*What's the Tea on Hairveda? Take 15% OFF all RED TEA items. Now thru Saturday! Use code HVTEA
*


----------



## robot.

bajan, your hair looks so beautiful! 

hey ladies. got rid of a lot of hair/skin care products. i want to be able to fit everything into one drawer. i've seen so many ladies with beautiful fros that it makes me want to grow mine out and then i look at the products i need (only four) and i settle down.  i did buy myself a new brush and i need to get a new du rag.

i have a 8 oz bottle of trigger, if anyone is interested in buying it from me. i used it twice so it's pretty much full. $15, free shipping


----------



## chebaby

ummm chello ladies
neck feels like its about to break in half lmao. they arent heavy when all the braids aree down but i have to wear a pony tail for work and these joints are HEAVY. im about to take this pony tail down and they can say something when they want but they gonna get the 90's "BAM talk to the hand"


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> ummm chello ladies
> neck feels like its about to break in half lmao. they arent heavy when all the braids aree down but i have to wear a pony tail for work and these joints are HEAVY. *im about to take this pony tail down and they can say something when they want but they gonna get the 90's "BAM talk to the hand"*


 
See, You a Mess! chebaby

How long you keepin' them thangs in?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@bajandoc86

Thanks for the Hairveda Tip! (I haven't checked my email). 

So I got:

3 Red Tea DC'ers
1 Hydrasilica Spritz
1 Red Tea Moisturizer

From Hydroquench I got:
4 Strawberry Cleansers


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Lemme mosey on over to Purabody and take a look around......


----------



## SimJam

Ltown said:


> IDareT'sHair, you seen her message no deals and i better not order again.



......


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@SimJam

Stop SimJ! 

You so crazy!

Are you getting any HV, Purabody etc....them your joints right there.

@Ltown

I thought she might offer you a special deal, since she offered Vonnie one. Tis All.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> See, You a Mess! @chebaby
> 
> How long you keepin' them thangs in?


lmao im so serious. girl i took that pony tail out and my neck felt better instantly
imma tellem talk to the hand cause my neck dont understand

i said i was gonna keep it in for 2 months but we will see


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *lmao im so serious. girl i took that pony tail out and my felt better instantly*
> *imma tellem talk to the hand cause my neck dont understand*
> 
> *i said i was gonna keep it in for 2 months but we will see*


 
chebaby

I bet they look very nice on you.

Not talk to the hand cause the neck don't understand......

*pure comedy*

2 whole months uh?


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> I bet they look very nice on you.
> 
> *Not talk to the hand cause the neck don't understand*......
> 
> *pure comedy*
> 
> 2 whole months uh?


i actually really like them ive had braids/twists done a few times over 10 years ago and each time i hate them. but these are really nice(they are just heavy and the process is too long).

what? you dont think i can make 2 months
my mom said the same thing. she was like "do you really wanna spend all that money and then take them out in a few days?". im stronger than yall think

girl no shade to anyone else but i dont see how poeple walk around with all this hair like its nothing. its pretty. but its like 50 pounds imma ask my co worker cause she got about 50 pounds on her head too but hers is just weave, no braids. maybe that makes a difference.
and its HOT too. girl i be walking at work and my upper lip and forehead be just sweatin its *** off


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *what? you dont think i can make 2 months*
> *my mom said the same thing. she was like "do you really wanna spend all that money and then take them out in a few days?". im stronger than yall think*
> 
> *girl no shade to anyone else but i dont see how poeple walk around with all this hair like its nothing. its pretty. but its like 50 pounds imma ask my co worker cause she got about 50 pounds on her head too but hers is just weave, no braids. maybe that makes a difference.*
> *and its HOT too. girl i be walking at work and my upper lip and forehead be just sweatin its *** off*


 
chebaby

No...I think you can make it!  *seriously*

Lawd Che!  Gurl...Not Fiddy Pounds of Hurr


----------



## SimJam

IDareT'sHair said:


> @SimJam
> 
> Stop SimJ!
> 
> You so crazy!
> 
> Are you getting any HV, Purabody etc....them your joints right there.
> 
> @Ltown
> 
> I thought she might offer you a special deal, since she offered Vonnie one. Tis All.



yup they my joints but right now Im infatuated by SD  and I have a pooload of purabody and HV stuff already

all the stuff my Bro in law carried here for me is still in the travel bag he packed them in ('cept for the things that i think needed to be refridgerated .... not in the crisper though   )


----------



## IDareT'sHair

SimJam

Ms. Jam, You gotta put that Crispa' to work up in there. 

Especially on stuff you won't be using for a while.

I'm waiting on my SD's order.  I hope she has a Sale in August.  

Oh...this is August.  Well, whenever that Chocolate Bliss Stuff Launches.


----------



## SimJam

she said the chocolate bliss will be out this month 
didnt your destination hydrations come already? or did u make another order

I'll definitely order some more SD !!!!!

moar moar moar !!!!!


----------



## SimJam

ya know I think I will transfer some stuff into the crispers lol ... because since Ive been juicing more I need the space on the racks in the fridge


----------



## SimJam

IDareT'sHair if you like the purabody chocolate smoothie you will love the chocolate bliss.

Imma be all UP in that mess


----------



## IDareT'sHair

SimJam said:


> *if you like the purabody chocolate smoothie you will love the chocolate bliss.*
> 
> *Imma be all UP in that mess*


 

SimJam 

Not sure if I'll get that one, but I'll get another Mocha Silk and maybe some of the Leave-Ins.

Which ones are you liking?

I hope she offers a discount.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

SimJam said:


> *she said the chocolate bliss will be out this month *
> *didnt your destination hydrations come already? or did u make another order*
> 
> *I'll definitely order some more SD !!!!!*
> 
> *moar moar moar !!!!!*


 
SimJam

It sure did. I think it came Monday? 

I got 3 Destination Hydrations and 1 Mocha Silk

So, I went back & ordered 2 Shea Whats & 2 (more) Wheat Germs

I might order a couple more Vanilla Silks and a couple more Mocha Silks.


----------



## bajandoc86

IDareT'sHair you're welcome hunny! You and SimJam a mess.  I've been really good about buying products over the last 2 months. But when SD has a sale Imma be ALL over that - I am half way thru my last bottle of that silky leave-in.

chebaby Fifty lbs of hair tho?  What kind of braids do you have?

robot. Thank you!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

bajandoc86  You & SimJam gotta tell me what's good in the Leave-Ins?


----------



## Brownie518

Hey, ladies!! What ya'll doin, besides actin up in here? 

I got my HQS on. Two Pineapples, a Strawberry cleanser, Greaseless Moisture, and a shampoo.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> bajandoc86  You & SimJam gotta tell me what's good in the Leave-Ins?



Yeah, I wanna know, too. I want to try the Silky Soft joint for sure.


----------



## SimJam

IDareT'sHair  the mocha silk is a nice refresher for me and I also use the destination hydration as a LI

as for LIs I want to try the creme de la silk and the silky LI


----------



## IDareT'sHair

SimJam said:


> as for* LIs I want to try the creme de la silk and the silky LI*


 
SimJam

Thanks!  I have the bolded on my list.


----------



## SimJam

OK I should be getting ready to go out for emancipation day festivities ... lemmi go get ready.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

Hey LadyB!

I looked at Afroveda's New Tea Stuff  That durn rinse is 3.0 ounces.  What Imma do with that?

Imma pass.  Actually, nothing really sounded good. 

Although, they had some Gel for chebaby


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> SimJam
> 
> Thanks!  I have the bolded on my list.



IDareT'sHair

These are the two that I plan to get this week.  I was trying to wait until she lists that Chocolate Bliss...

And Claudie reopens on the 2nd so you know I'll be gettin down on that, too.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> Brownie518
> 
> Hey LadyB!
> 
> I looked at Afroveda's New Tea Stuff  That durn rinse is 3.0 ounces.  What Imma do with that?
> 
> Imma pass.  Actually, nothing really sounded good.
> 
> *Although, they had some Gel for chebaby*


IDareT'sHair

Haha, I thought of Che when I saw the gel, too! 
I think you have to 'prepare' the tea, right? I'm not sure, I didn't pay that much attention to it actually. I'm just going to order some Shi Naturals. I'm not in the mood to be buying and brewing all those teas right now.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518  I didn't look at it closely.  When I saw 3 ounces I KIM


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> Brownie518  I didn't look at it closely.  When I saw 3 ounces I KIM


IDareT'sHair

I keep sayin I quit her, anyway. I have no business lookin...

I am interested in purchasing things right now, though. Hairitage, Claudie's and Shi Naturals. What else did I say I wanted to buy?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518  Gurl...I wasn't expecting all these Sales before Labor Day......


----------



## Brownie518

I just covered my hair in Trigger. I really missed it, too. 
I'm going to wash later on, once the humidity lessens a bit. I'm going to use some Mocha Silk and then do a nice long DC with BV Smoove. I just ordered another 16oz of that, too...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> I keep sayin I quit her, anyway. I have no business lookin...
> 
> I am interested in purchasing things right now, though. Hairitage, Claudie's and Shi Naturals. *What else did I say I wanted to buy? *


 
Brownie518  Silk Dreams *cough* Nubian Heritage, Currrl's Daughter and Hairveda

(I added those other 3)


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> Brownie518  Gurl...I wasn't expecting all these Sales before Labor Day......


IDareT'sHair

Neither was I!!! erplexed 
Who else is havin one right now?


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> Brownie518  Silk Dreams *cough* Nubian Heritage, Currrl's Daughter and Hairveda
> 
> (I added those other 3)


IDareT'sHair

...oh, yeah, that's right. Well, I got my CD and HQS. I'm going to use that Red Tea as a final rinser later, to get an idea of what she workin wit. Then I'll know what I need from HV. I'll go to Walgreens tomorrow and check that NH out.


----------



## chebaby

bajandoc86 said:


> @chebaby Fifty lbs of hair tho?  What kind of braids do you have?


lol its just regular individual braids. but they are WL and HEAVY my neck cant go on like this lol.



IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> Hey LadyB!
> 
> I looked at Afroveda's New Tea Stuff That durn rinse is 3.0 ounces. What Imma do with that?
> 
> Imma pass. Actually, nothing really sounded good.
> 
> Although, they had some Gel for @chebaby


 i just went to go look you know i would buy it(and i probably will in the future) but thats a lot of money for a gel i mean sure ill pay that much for cj but veda 2 im wanting that tea leave in though.
looks like she copying her sister with this new tea line


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> Neither was I!!! erplexed
> *Who else is havin one right now?*


 
Well So Far.....

@Brownie518

Hairveda
Purabody
Afroveda
Hydroquench
It's Perfectly Natural


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *i just went to go look you know i would buy it(and i probably will in the future) but thats a lot of money for a gel i mean sure ill pay that much for cj but veda 2* im wanting that tea leave in though.
> looks like she copying her sister with this new tea line


 
chebaby  You like her 'original' Gel don't you?


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518 Silk Dreams *cough* Nubian Heritage, Currrl's Daughter and Hairveda
> 
> *(I added those other 3*)


 how you just gonna add to her list


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby You like her 'original' Gel don't you?


 its ok. her sisters gel is better


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

I'm using Claudie's Tiffani Ceramide Pomade


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *its ok. her sisters gel is better*


 
@chebaby

BAAAWWAAAHHAAAAA BJ gone get you! 

She don't want _Veda-Gate_ as her Sister.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *how you just gonna add to her list*


 
@chebaby You see she said she was gone buy ALL of it didn't she! @Brownie518


----------



## Brownie518

I didn't know HV was having a sale. And that Deep Cleanse shampoo is back so I'll get that, a few rinses, along with the Red Tea stuff. No Pura for me...


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> BAAAWWAAAHHAAAAA BJ gone get you!
> 
> She don't want _Veda-Gate_ as her Sister.


 im starting to believe that they are really sisters in my head


IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby You see she said she was gone buy ALL of it didn't she! @Brownie518


  thats cause you a pusha.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> Brownie518
> 
> I'm using Claudie's Tiffani Ceramide Pomade



I love that stuff!  I pulled some out the other day. I need to get back on that one. 



IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby You see she said she was gone buy ALL of it didn't she! @Brownie518



 I did, too, didn't I? And I am


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518 I emailed you & told you about HV before I left werk.  15% off all Red Tea Items.

@chebaby 

[email protected]Brownie518 was all ready figuring everything out in her head what she was gone buy. I was just helping her remember......


----------



## chebaby

since yall mentioned it i might go on and get that HV tea conditioner. by the time it gets here these braids will be ready to come on out


----------



## Ltown

IDareT'sHair said:


> @SimJam
> 
> Stop SimJ!
> 
> You so crazy!
> 
> Are you getting any HV, Purabody etc....them your joints right there.
> 
> @Ltown
> 
> I thought she might offer you a special deal, since she offered Vonnie one. Tis All.







IDareT'sHair, because i didn't contact her there was no way, now paypal won't refund my money because she has receipt for delivery. Well  i ain't goig for it any sales posted i'm hit it hard and give her bad vendor customer service review.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> Brownie518  I emailed you & told you about HV before I left werk.
> 
> chebaby
> 
> Gurl....Brownie518  was all ready figuring everything out in her head what she was gone buy.  I was just helping her remember......



T, you know me so well! I sure was, too. I was about to pull out my Wish List to double check. 

I didn't see that email IDareT'sHair. I should probably just put my order in now, knowing how ya'll act up with Hairveda sales.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *I did, too, didn't I? And I am *


 
chebaby  See Che, What I Tell Ya'?


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518 I emailed you & told you about HV before I left werk. 15% off all Red Tea Items.
> 
> @chebaby
> 
> [email protected]Brownie518 was all ready figuring everything out in her head what she was gone buy.* I was just helping her remember*......


 oh thats what we calling it now? help


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> I didn't see that email. *I should probably just put my order in now, knowing how ya'll act up with Hairveda sales.*


 
Brownie518

I got my:
3 16 ounce Red Tea DC'ers (will use them for cowashing)
1 Red Tea Moisturizer
1 Hydrasilica Spritz


----------



## Brownie518

BJ needs to put those Bundles on the Specials page.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *T, you know me so well! I sure was, too. I was about to pull out my Wish List to double check.*


 


chebaby said:


> *oh thats what we calling it now? help*


 
chebaby  See.....Check that out!


----------



## Brownie518

chebaby 

I was just thinking about you and your fiddy pounds of hair. Those braids are WL? I've never gotten braids done but the hair I have now kills me sometimes in this weather. WL braids would kill me!!!!! I bet they look too cute but dang!!


----------



## chebaby

Brownie518 said:


> T, you know me so well! I sure was, too. I was about to pull out my Wish List to double check.
> 
> I didn't see that email @IDareT'sHair. I should probably just put my order in now, knowing how ya'll act up with Hairveda sales.


 yea they be acting a fool on here when she has sales.

i hate the smell of her red tea stuff but i have a feeling imma end up liking the smell.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518 I bet they look real cute too Ms. B

@chebaby Gone Fiddy-Cent!

*with yo bad self*


----------



## chebaby

Brownie518 said:


> @chebaby
> 
> I was just thinking about you and your fiddy pounds of hair. Those braids are WL? I've never gotten braids done but the hair I have now kills me sometimes in this weather. WL braids would kill me!!!!! I bet they look too cute but dang!!


 i cant even begin to tell you how heavy they are i hope by this weekend ill be  used to it but it is very uncomfortable right now.

i think they are cute though. i have never liked braids when i had them before. imma try to upload a pic tomorrow.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *i hate the smell of her red tea stuff but i have a feeling imma end up liking the smell.*


 
chebaby  Yeah...It kinda grows on you.


----------



## chebaby

thank yall for saying they are cute. my neck appreciates it if its gonna suffer let it be for beauty


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby Yeah...It kinda grows on you.


 that reminds me of koils by nature leave in. i hated the smell. its like old rotten fruit. or fruity sweet vomit. but now i love the smell


----------



## Brownie518

chebaby


----------



## Brownie518

chebaby said:


> that reminds me of koils by nature leave in. i hated the smell. *its like old rotten fruit. or fruity sweet vomit*. but now i love the smell






*adds KBN leave in to my 'Will neva eva' List..*


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> that reminds me of koils by nature leave in. i hated the smell. *its like old rotten fruit. or fruity sweet vomit. but now i love the smell*


 
Brownie518

Ms. B -  Lawd Geezus What's wrong with her? chebaby


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> thank yall for saying they are cute. my neck appreciates it *if its gonna suffer let it be for beauty*


 
chebaby  That's what my Mother would always say!


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> Brownie518
> 
> Ms. B -  Lawd Geezus What's wrong with her? chebaby


IDareT'sHair chebaby


I know, T!!!  fruity sweet vomit?????


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *I know, T!!!  fruity sweet vomit?????*


 
Brownie518  Gurl....I went back and read that like 3 times and it sounded just as G-R-O-S-S ALL 3 times.

And _Old Rotten Fruit._  *Chile...I'm Dead*

Hairveda's Red Tea don't smell that bad.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518 Gurl....I went back and read that like 3 times and it sounded just as G-R-O-S-S ALL 3 times.
> 
> And _Old Rotten Fruit._ *Chile...I'm Dead*
> 
> Hairveda's Red Tea don't smell that bad.


 im telling you that stuff is like fruity funk in a bottle. but now i find myself sniffing the bottle cause i love the smell


----------



## chebaby

Brownie518 said:


> @IDareT'sHair @chebaby
> 
> 
> I know, T!!!  fruity sweet vomit?????


----------



## chebaby

Brownie518 said:


> *adds KBN leave in to my 'Will neva eva' List..*


 you might fall in love with it i only used it once so i dont know how moisturizing it is but it has great detangling properties.

and after a while you might love the scent, like me


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *im telling you that stuff is like fruity funk in a bottle.* but now i find myself sniffing the bottle cause i love the smell


 
@Brownie518 Hey Ms. B them Fiddy Pounds of Braids got her @chebaby

Lawd...NOT _Fruity Funk in a Bottle_? 

Girl, go take some Advil.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ltown said:


> @IDareT'sHair, because i didn't contact her there was no way, *now paypal won't refund my money because she has receipt for delivery.* Well  i ain't goig for it any sales posted i'm hit it hard and give her bad vendor customer service review.


 
Ltown  That exactly what she tried to do to me the 1st time.  The exact same thing.

I called PayPal and fussed etc...and they ended up refunding my money.

The guy on the phone from PayPal told me after I got it, if it didn't look as promised, to contact them. erplexed 

And I did, and they gave me my money back.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518 Hey Ms. B them Fiddy Pounds of Braids got her @chebaby
> 
> Lawd...NOT _Fruity Funk in a Bottle_?
> 
> Girl, go take some Advil.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@chebaby

So, Che, what is your WL Braid Regi? Do you just rub or spritz something in-between?

How have you been maintaining them and what do you plan to use while keeping these in for 2 Months?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby Brownie518 Golden75

Marie Dean ***22%*** Off Sale 1 Days ONLY  Discount Code = *AUG22*


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> So, Che, what is your WL Braid Regi? Do you just rub or spritz something in-between?
> 
> How have you been maintaining them and what do you plan to use while keeping these in for 2 Months?


 ive just been spraying it with HV mist on my scalp along with jar of joe. thats it so far.

i dont know how people wash their braids so i need to research that.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby @Brownie518 @Golden75
> 
> Marie Dean ***22%*** Off Sale 1 Days ONLY Discount Code = *AUG22*


 dont tempt me


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *dont tempt me*


 
chebaby

Hmp.  Thought YOU said you wanted that Coffee & Kokum?oke:

It's 3 weeks away!  She like to advertise errrrrlay


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby Brownie518 Golden75

Oh, Marie Dean's Sale is August 22.  Ends August 23 Code = *AUG22*


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Hmp. Thought YOU said you wanted that Coffee & Kokum?oke:
> 
> It's 3 weeks away! She like to advertise errrrrlay


 i already have a jar but since it is a few weeks away i might get another jar. i really like that conditioner.
i have one more use in tthe loive wheat berry one and i dont think that will be a repurchase.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> i already have a jar *but since it is a few weeks away i might get another jar. i really like that conditioner.*
> *i have one more use in tthe loive wheat berry one and i dont think that will be a repurchase*.


 
chebaby

Did you get Vanilla Repair?  What other ones did you get?  

Other than the Olive, Wheat, Berry.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Did you get Vanilla Repair? What other ones did you get?
> 
> Other than the Olive, Wheat, Berry.


 no i never got the vanilla repair. other than the two conditioners(the olive and the coffee one) i got two detanglers. the coconut one and the mango one. she also sent me 2 samples of the berry butter and the amla hair cream. they are good sized samples too
i havent tried any of the detanglers yet.


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby @Brownie518 @Golden75
> 
> Marie Dean ***22%*** Off Sale 1 Days ONLY Discount Code = *AUG22*


 

IDareT'sHair - Thanks T. I think I'll wait for the additional 3%


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75

Ain't that something?  22%


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Golden75
> 
> Ain't that something? 22%


 
IDareT'sHair - I was like really 22%?  Did she say it was a special day?  If not, she could hold out til the 31 = 31%


----------



## divachyk

Just saying hello to all. @ dr office for dh's annual PET scan.  Just wish we could fast forward beyond these days. 

I really like the Amala Cream Rinse. Cleans very well.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

Just finished my hair and packing for this trip!! Cleaned my room, did the dishes, and made sure the yard was all picked up after these storms.

I was slipping and sliding all over my bathroom after doing a HOT and prepoo with BFH Green Tea Condish with Trigga on the scalp.  Detangling wasn't as bad as I thought and well the shedding didn't seem more than normal for 3 weeks.

Co washed with Honey Hemp...something about the smell didn't sit well with me like it was too sweet. Tea Rinsed then DC with HQS Go Deep with Mega Tex (finished, no back ups). Rinsed with the last of my Jessicurl (won't repurchase) and tea rinsed.  Used HV Tea as LI to see if I wanted another one during this sale, so far I like it.  Put it in a bun for now and will twist it in medium twists for a twist out tonight.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

I ended up getting stuff from HQS and HV.
16oz Strawberry Cleansing Condish
16oz Lime Cleansing Condish
12oz Pineapple DC
12oz Peppermint DC (just wanted to try it and get the 50% off)

2 Hydra-silica mist
2 Red tea condish
1 Red tea LI

Not going to get any Pura this go round.  This will really keep me set until BF.


----------



## Ltown

Hi ladies! 

the ipn latest is she send another package out on. 30 jul with the original confirmation# that was send out on 24th. I'm scared to use it


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ltown I felt that way too....but it was fine.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Evening Ladies! 

I'm doing an overnight Pre-Poo Rx with Camille Rose Algae. 

Will cowash in the a.m. with Nutrine Garlic and do an AE Rx tomorrow under my Wig.

Will come home and Steam with Sitrinillah.

No packages today. 

Waiting on:

IPN
Silk Dreams


----------



## Brownie518

Hey, ladies!! What's up?

I just came in. It's hot as heck outside, and humid, too. 
I'm going to get Argan oil hair creme, Baobab oil, and Vanilla Repair from Marie Dean.
I think that HV Red Tea conditioner will be another hit...

IDareT'sHair - I used that Tiiva Coffee to DC last night!!  Thanks, again!!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518  Hi Ms. B!

Yeah I love that Tiiva DC'er.  It's nice & light but effective.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> Hey, ladies!! What's up?
> 
> I just came in. It's hot as heck outside, and humid, too.
> *I'm going to get Argan oil hair creme,* Baobab oil, and Vanilla Repair from Marie Dean.
> *I think that HV Red Tea conditioner will be another hit...*


 
@Brownie518

I thought about getting 1st bolded 

And Great News about 2nd bolded


----------



## Brownie518

I finished up:

Mocha Silk (1 back up)
Coffee Pomade (1 back up)

Almost done:

MD Sweet Milk
Tiiva Naturals Coffee DC
Wheat Germ conditioner
Claudie's Normalizing conditioner (1 back up)

I want to get these 4 finished in the next 2 weeks


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair

That Red Tea is nice. It's thicker than I thought it would be. I think it's going to make a great cowasher, too. I used it as a final rinse and left it in for a few. I might try it as a DC, also. I don't think I'd use it like that on the regular but I think it will be nice for a quick, light wash and DC once in a while. 

I got the bug bad right now. I feel like buying any and every right now. Fangas twitchin...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

Nice Use Up List Girlie!

I'm still working on (will like to finish these up within the next month):

Some Marie Dean I mixed with Agave Nectar *don't remember which one*
Tiiva Green Tea Moisturizer
Hairveda's Avosoya Oil
Tiffani Ceramide Pomade
Mop Top DC'er
CR Algae Mask


----------



## Brownie518

I'm about to get some Silk Dreams. I want:

Go Moist shampoo
Shea What Deux
Vanilla Silk
Mocha Silk
Creme de la Silk
Wheat Germ butter conditioner


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *That Red Tea is nice. It's thicker than I thought it would be. I think it's going to make a great cowasher, too.* I used it as a final rinse and left it in for a few. I might try it as a DC, also. *I don't think I'd use it like that on the regular but I think it will be nice for a quick, light wash* and DC once in a while.
> 
> I got the bug bad right now. I feel like buying any and every right now. Fangas twitchin...


 
Brownie518

This is very nice to know.


----------



## chebaby

chello ladies
my hair is feeling good and the front isnt so tight anymore so i was able to put it all on top of my head in a bun.
i havent moisturized my scalp since earlier this week because i felt like the jar of joe stays on my scalp for a few days and i didnt want to make my scalp gunky too fast.

Ltown, thats weird that your package has the same tracking number. i would be scared to use it too. some of these vendors can get crazy with you. that aint no different than food vendors spitting in your food.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Hey Ladies!

Why am I up (watching the Olympics?) Well, actually I woke up and it happened to be on.

Anyway, I think it's sleeping in this stuff that has me up.

I can't wait to cowash it out.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

Excited heading out west for the week. Never been to Cali.

My IPN came yesterday. I'm not impressed by it at all. And to think it was $12 to ship it priority and only half the box was filled most of it was paper.

Used darcys to twist and my hair feels extra juicy going to save this for fall/winter twists.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Under the Steamer nah with Marie Dean. Finished that up. 

It was one I mixed Agave Nectar in. *over that* 

I'll stick to using the Agave in my Tea.

Oh: HTN 15% off and AV is have 30% off for Members Code = *SWEET*


----------



## Brownie518

Hey, ladies. I stayed up all night watching Olympics and had to take a quick nap just now. 

IDareT'sHair - I think I might get some HTN. I could use another Follicle Booster and maybe another oil. 

I think I might get a couple of things from Claudie, too.


----------



## Brownie518

Is Hydratherma 15% off sets only???


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *Is Hydratherma 15% off sets only???*


 
Brownie518 I read it to mean 15% off of everything.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *Hey, ladies. I stayed up all night watching Olympics and had to take a quick nap just now.*


 
Brownie518

Me Too!


----------



## chebaby

chello ladies
nothing going on with me. i sprayed my scalp with HV mist this morning and thats about it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> chello ladies
> nothing going on with me. i sprayed my scalp with HV mist this morning and thats about it.


 
chebaby

Hey.....Waz Up Fiddy?


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Hey.....Waz Up Fiddy?


 
whats going on T?
whatchu ordering today?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> whats going on T?
> *whatchu ordering today?*


 
chebaby

So..Um...You know that was Durty right?....

Well...since you just had to ask....I just paid for my IPN order I placed earlier this week.

Waiting to see what SD gone do?


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

Twist out came out really nice. I really like the Darcy's for twists. I could have used a lil less product and had the same results. I will remember this for next time. Will get more during her next sale.

 Having a good time in San Diego so far. Met up with some schoolmates and will hang out with them. Hoping to see one of my mentors while he is here.

This jet lag is no joke even after sleeping the whole way out here.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Vonnieluvs08

Have a Good Time Ms. V 

Glad your Hair came out nice!


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> So..Um...You know that was Durty right?....
> 
> Well...since you just had to ask....I just paid for my IPN order I placed earlier this week.
> 
> Waiting to see what SD gone do?


 im waiting to see what SD do too. i want that chocolate conditioner err one keep talking about.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> im waiting to see what SD do too. i want that chocolate conditioner err one keep talking about.


 
chebaby

I was planning on getting some of the Leave-Ins and maybe another Mocha Silk.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> chebaby
> 
> Hey.....Waz Up Fiddy?


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> Brownie518 I read it to mean 15% off of everything.


IDareT'sHair

I think it's just the sets...that's what the site says


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *I think it's just the sets...that's what the site says*


 
Brownie518

Oh, that's messed up.erplexed


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

T I see u did bite on the IPN. Hope u don't have any problems.

Golden75 are u going to get the IPN?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

What you doing to your Hair tonight?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Vonnieluvs08 said:


> *T I see u did bite on the IPN. Hope u don't have any problems.*


 
Vonnieluvs08

It's a strange relationship. 

After that initial major blow-up, I haven't had any more _real_ issues.

*knocks on wood*


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> Brownie518
> 
> What you doing to your Hair tonight?


IDareT'sHair

Nothing. I applied some Trigger earlier. I'll probably rub in some Rosemary Pomade later on. That's it for today. I'll soak it in Methika Oil tomorrow, let it sit all day. I'll do my wash late at night. I think I'll prepoo with HQS Coconut Mango, wash, and DC with that Tiiva's.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

That Regi sounds the bomb.com  

Those overnight 'soaks' have been working out real well for me.  I used CR Algae last night.  

I did the CR Algae on Dry Hair.

This will also help me get rid of a few things that are open.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair

I normally use that Algae on dry hair, too! Next time I order from AveYou, I'll be getting some of that. 
Did you do your hair today already?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *I normally use that Algae on dry hair, too! *Next time I order from AveYou, I'll be getting some of that.
> Did you do your hair today already?


 
Brownie518

This was my 1st doing that.


----------



## bajandoc86

Hey ladies! What's up for the weekend? I cant wait to do my hair! *buss a jig*


----------



## Brownie518

bajandoc86 said:


> Hey ladies! What's up for the weekend? I cant wait to do my hair! *buss a jig*



Hey, doc! 
I'm not doing much outside the house this weekend. Tomorrow is supposed to be the hottest of the week and it was blazing today so I am not looking forward to it. I might go see Batman or Total Recall. Otherwise, cleaning and doing laundry. I can't wait to do my hair, either! It will feel so good with that water running through it!! *buss a whine*


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

Saw this in my junk mail:
 AyruNatural Beauty

Starting TODAY, FRI Aug 3rd THRU Mon Aug 6th Save 20% Storewide

+ Free Shipping For US Orders Over $60

Use Code: BYESUMMER

NOTE: Code is entered on the Cart Page prior to checkout. Code will not be applied after order is finalized!

~ Minimum $20 Purchase - Excludes Native Remedies ~ Sale ends 11:59PM Monday Aug 6th CST

~ Current Stock,While Supplies Last ~ Sorry No Rainchecks ~


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Mernin' Ladies!

Just rubbed a little IPN "Root Food" on. 

Even though my SD's shipped, I'm not expecting it until maybe Monday. 

So, no packages for me.


----------



## SimJam

Good Morning !!!!
been up for the last hour watching the Olympics 

Finished a Darcys transitioning creme .... really didnt like it much, but this last application made my hair really soft .... go figure.


----------



## SimJam

bajandoc86 said:


> Hey ladies! What's up for the weekend? I cant wait to do my hair! *buss a jig*



have had my hair in twists all week for a twistout today. Hope this dern Ernesto doesnt mess up my hair plans lol

what fabulous style are u gonna put your hair in?


----------



## natura87

Hi y'all.

Used up a little hair paste DC thingy from a while ago. Caved and bought some Quick Curls from MJ, knwing good and darn well Mineral Oil is the 2nd ingredient.


----------



## Ltown

Hello ladies!  

Nothing new with hair, haven't brought anything since ipn. I'm try to hold off online orders until Sep to get ready for fall.

IDareT'sHair, the MD butter is great definately will order unscent when sale. Thanks


----------



## bajandoc86

SimJam I got home from my 24 hr duty close to lunch today. And of course I am forcing myself to stay up to watch women's 100m semis. For these sprints I am repping #teamJa HAAAD! Yellow nails - check. Green cami with yellow cardigan - check, check. Dutch pot cover fi bang when Ja blast dem 1, 2, 3 - check, check and CHECK!! LOL. 

Imma mess, I haven't even started to take down and detangle my hair yet. 

Not sure what style Imma do yet, but I have been inspired by a couple updo pics I have seen on the web recently. Some of them are GORGEOUS!


----------



## mkd

I have been on vacation for the past week and haven't caught up yet but just wanted to post how much I love cj rehab, it's amazing.  I hope all of you are well. Let me go catch up.


----------



## divachyk

From PET scan to bday celebrating....I have been lurking. Been out of town celebrating dh's bday. We head home tomorrow. 

I scored 2 AV detanglers and Trigga from robot.. Didn't bite on the other sales.


----------



## SimJam

bajandoc86 said:


> @SimJam I got home from my 24 hr duty close to lunch today. And of course I am forcing myself to stay up to watch women's 100m semis. For these sprints I am repping #teamJa HAAAD! Yellow nails - check. Green cami with yellow cardigan - check, check. Dutch pot cover fi bang when Ja blast dem 1, 2, 3 - check, check and CHECK!! LOL.
> 
> Imma mess, I haven't even started to take down and detangle my hair yet.
> 
> Not sure what style Imma do yet, but I have been inspired by a couple updo pics I have seen on the web recently. Some of them are GORGEOUS!


 

NICE .... Im sure the races didnt disappoint 

we were on our way down to Ochi for a beach party and we had to stop in the town to watch the semis ... the party had TVs to watch the finals


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@SimJam @bajandoc86

Congrats on the race Ladies! 

I was still rooting for my Girls tho'. Looking forward to tonight!

Them Sistahs was running! WOW! Lovin' It.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Mernin' Lovelies!

I'm all Trigga'd up this a.m. 

My Scalp was kinda sore for some reason, so I put a little Trigga' on it to see if I can get it to calm down.

I still have quite a bit left of my 32 ounce.  Won't be needing any until BF.  Ltown sent me a sample of Gro-Aut Oil.  I like that. 

And I like AV's Shikakai Oil too.  I may get one of those (or both) instead of Trigger.  Not sure yet tho.


----------



## bajandoc86

Thanks IDareT'sHair....the race was very exciting and close! I am not-so-patiently awaiting the men's 100m semis and the final today. Phew chile, my heart can barely manage the anxiety. 

I'm under my steamer right now.....I DCed overnight with my rhassoul clay treatment. Decided to steam it in for a little before I rinse out. I put some organic blue agave nectar in the mix this time.

I've been really good about not buying anything. But the urge is there. I'm trying to hold off for the labour day sales.


----------



## SimJam

IDareT'sHair said:


> @SimJam @bajandoc86
> 
> Congrats on the race Ladies!
> 
> I was still rooting for my Girls tho'. Looking forward to tonight!
> 
> Them Sistahs was running! WOW! Lovin' It.


 
yes that race was KRAY ... they all ran their hearts out.
The mens races today will be awesome too.

that ryan bailey and Gatlin looking good too.

Your guy Gay was looking a lil tight after his race yesterday ... but that nay just be 'cause of his recent hip surgery.

another great matchup  hoping to see the Blot, Blake Asafa, Gay, Gatlin , Bailey (and which ever lucky 2) in the finals.


----------



## Ltown

Good morning ladies!  I love track keep missing it!  

Today hair day, poo, protein tx, dc with cd hair smoothie, hv hair lotion, seal with some oil mixture.


----------



## divachyk

Headed home - I love traveling but enjoy returning home. I hope to squeeze in a cowash tonight. I will use HV Moist Pro or Kyra's Hydrating Hemp. Both are open and in rotation.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

SimJam

Gurl...That Tyson Gay is Fiiiinne! 

I *heart* him.  I will be dead-on that this evening.

All them brutha's packing on "full" in dem running shorts.....


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

Morning Ladies...

IDareT'sHair  thanks for the morning laugh...but it is so true..lawd hammercy!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Vonnieluvs08

Girl, I can 'barely' *focus* on the actual running, cause my eyez is skrait locked on them pouches.


----------



## bajandoc86

I busted out laughing so hard - i even snorted  Ms.T u a mess! But i totally agree with u. I be concentrating real hard on them mens  All of them so toned and muscular and in TIGHTS! what else could a girl ask for? *fans self*


----------



## SimJam

for hair today Im gonna do a terressentials over night Rx. Then in the morning tomorrow I do a quick rinse with HV Amala, then DC with SD cocolate bliss. 

Will twist with HV red tea under AOHC


----------



## SimJam

OMG u ladies cracking me up.

I was just saying to my BF this mornng that the men should run bare chested ... but u all focussing below the belt lol


----------



## IDareT'sHair

bajandoc86 said:


> *I be concentrating real hard on them mens  All of them so toned and muscular and in TIGHTS! what else could a girl ask for? *fans self**


 
bajandoc86  Chile....What You Talmbout?  

Them Mennssss & them Tights and them Huge Pouches & Muscles and Thangs............

*fall out with Bajan & snatches fan*


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

bajandoc86 & IDareT'sHair we all gonna be on da floor fanning tonight. Them some fine menses. God broke the mold on them. 

Gonna be hard keeping my eyes focused on the race tonight.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Any body know when the Silk Dreams Anniversary Sale is suppose to start?

It better hurray up before I spend my $ on more HQS or something....


----------



## mkd

I have been overnight dc.  I hope I don't end up with over moisturized hair.  

I can't wait for track and field tonight either.


----------



## bajandoc86

I just realised you ladies will be watching the finals tonight....*zips mouth shut*


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@mkd 

So, have I mk!  

And you know I hate sleeping in stuff. 

It's usually with Oils or an Oil/Butter-Based Pre-Poo Rx but this last time I did it with CR Algae Mask DC'er.

I'll keep rotating between the 2 until my Hair complains.

I haven't done it with a Moisturizing DC'er. 

Sometimes I'll do M/T under my Wig at work for 8-9 hours.

What have you been using overnight?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

bajandoc86 said:


> I *just realised you ladies will be watching the finals tonight....*zips mouth shut**


 
@bajandoc86 *cough* 

So...ErUm...were the Pouches Representing?...


----------



## bajandoc86

IDareT'sHair.....YAAASSSSS!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

bajandoc86

Girl Lemme leave them Mennnssss alone.....


----------



## mkd

IDareT'sHair, so far I have only dc overnight with cj rehab.   I am going to try with a protein one next time but I am a little worried about that.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

mkd

I understand about the Protein.  I will go back to the Pre-Rx's.  

I still have the Shi-Naturals _Pre-Poo_ Buttercreme and I've also been using various oils.  

The Hairitage Hydrations Happy Hempy Hair is making a nice overnight Rx.

But I'm glad I finished up Kern's tho'.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Vonnieluvs08
> 
> Girl, I can 'barely' *focus* on the actual running, *cause my eyez is skrait locked on them pouches*.





IDareT'sHair said:


> @SimJam
> 
> Gurl...That Tyson Gay is Fiiiinne!
> 
> I *heart* him.  I will be dead-on that this evening.
> *
> All them brutha's packing on "full" in dem running shorts*.....


IdareT'Hair


----------



## felic1

Hello Ladies! The boys were looking good at the race. I was watching Bolt.. He was moving so good, I had tears in my eyes while slurping!


----------



## divachyk

I did my hair earlier although I did not get around to posting. I dry DCed with AOWC with steam for ~20 mins. Used AV amala cream rinse, followed with a tea/oil rinse and then followed up with AV Moist Pro. Air dry. Hair feels good.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@SimJam @bajandoc86

*smacks lips* So....are them Mennsss finished runnin'?

No wait....I think they gone be runnin' again on Thursday.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Mernin' Ladies!

Just massaged in some "Root Food". 

I think tonight, I'll either do an overnight 'soak' with Happy Hempy Hair (Hairitage Hydrations) 

OR...............Shi-Natural's Pre-Poo Buttercreme.


----------



## bajandoc86

IDareT'sHair....no ma'am! 200 m heats and semis running today


----------



## Golden75

Vonnieluvs08 said:


> T I see u did bite on the IPN. Hope u don't have any problems.
> 
> @Golden75 are u going to get the IPN?


 
Vonnieluvs08 - Nah.  I may get some HQS, really just want to try the putty-ful, and I can find some more things  and waiting to see what SD do.  But I ain't messing with IPN.  Ain't tryna like her stuff then she start acting a dayum fool .


----------



## SimJam

Mornin Laydeez ... its a rainy overcast day today ... we're supposed to be feeling the effects of TS Ernesto .... nothing much right now though.

last night I slept with some terressentials mixed with AVJ and rhassoul clay.

this morning I rinsed out with HV amala creme rinse and now sitting with some KBB mask on my hair while watching the Olympics.

last day of my vacation ... so work tomorrow


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

Hey Ladies.

Stayed up late last night to see them fineeee menses running. Oh my goodness all them lined up looking good.  IDareT'sHair you able to sleep last night after all that? I surely couldn't them menses all up in my dreams.

Yeah they were looking great and running better. Congrats @banjandoc86 and @ SimJam. Looking forward to the rest of track & field esp the hurdler from Puerto Rico.

I twisted my hair up with shea moisture smoothie and SSI curly souffle as I watched the races. Came out nice and soft, spritz a lil hydra-silica on the scalp too.


----------



## chebaby

chello ladies
i havent been on all weekend. missed you guys.
i oiled my scalp heavily last night with trigga and then this morning i oiled the back of my kitchen area with jar of joe because that area is irritated with bumps. it feels like a rash but i know its not. the back always does that when its pulled tight.

over the weekend i purchased cd hair milk light and hair pudding. the pudding is the texture of a hair lotion so i dont know whats up with that. and she changed the smell. im a little disturbed at cd. i mean shes know for her smells right? why the fluck does your hair milk line now smell like hair products? i know that sound funny but its like she cant get it right. what about normal smells like fruits and vanilla and stuff. first it smells like lemon pledge and now it smells like any hair product on the shelves of cvs. what gives?


----------



## Ltown

Hello ladies! 

I have missed all the track and field   Its coming on in the middle of the night


----------



## Ltown

From claudies facebook!

I have been responding to questions regarding the launch date of Kahve Hair Care. Kahve products are presently going through the final testing phase. I am very careful about what I offer for sale to consumers, and I do not rush to offer new products until all testing are completed. Coffee is an excellent ingredient, but it can also be bad for hair and hair follicles if not used correctly. Therefore, any product with coffee as an ingredient, requires a careful ratio of coffee to the additional ingredients in any formulation. With that been said, I anticipate launching Kahve on August 25, 2012. I have attached a sample of Kahve Hair Care label. Thanks .

Niagra Pre-Shampoo Treatment

Introducing Niagra Pre-Shampoo Treatment! A Pre-Shampoo treatment formulated to detangle, lubricate, prevent mechanical damage to hair, restores luster, nourish scalp and hair, and soften hair. Niagra is concentrated a small amount goes a long way. The price is $14.00 for 8 oz. (236 ml), offered in Unscented or Sweet Candy. With weekly use one bottle will last for approximately three months.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Vonnieluvs08  Gurl.....We won't discuss all that "Boing-Boing" Going on on that there track field.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ltown 

Thanks for the Claudie update LT!


----------



## chebaby

chello ladies(again lol)
im thinking about taking out the kitchen area of my braids. its only 4 braids anyway lol. those braids are super freaky tight and the area is irritated. and im kinda curious as to if that area is damaged because you know they dip the hair in hot water when they are finished(just the ends) and the very back section my hair is all the way braided to the ends, like the added hair wasnt long enough. but hot water doesnt damage hair right?

ETA: actually, i just want some hair to play with


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@chebaby Hi Ms. Che! 

Yep. Gone & Take 'Em Out. Actually, you've lasted longer than I thought you would.....

Where you been? Missed you this weekend. 

btw: Mailed small packages today to you & @Brownie518

My Silk Dreams came today. 

2 Shea Whats
2 Wheat Germs


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

Chile...I don't know nothing 'bout no braids.....

Sorry!  

I say gone & take them 4 out and rub something on that area to soothe it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I think Imma slather this Mega-Tek on and Cowash in the a.m.  

OR.....I might just do a HH Happy Hempy Hair Soak and Cowash in the a.m. and do a quick 10-20 minute M/T Rx in the a.m.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby Hi Ms. Che!
> 
> Yep. Gone & Take 'Em Out. Actually, you've lasted longer than I thought you would.....
> 
> Where you been? Missed you this weekend.
> 
> btw: Mailed small packages today to you & @Brownie518
> 
> My Silk Dreams came today.
> 
> 2 Shea Whats
> 2 Wheat Germs


i lasted a week
yea i think im just gonna take those 4 out. just so i can have a little hair to rub something into

thanx for the package. ill let you know when it comes.



IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Chile...I don't know nothing 'bout no braids.....
> 
> Sorry!
> 
> I say gone & take them 4 out and rub something on that area to soothe it.


 got my shea butter mix ready to go lol.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@chebaby Be Careful with the "Take Down"  

Especially since it's tender back there. 

Yeah, that little package ain't nothin' much.

Now you Gone be 49 3/4ths instead of Fiddy


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Well, I put the M/T on & 2 Plastic Caps.  Will cowash out in the a.m.  

I hope to get my T/U next week, so I want to build my hair up.


----------



## divachyk

Hey ladies -- I'm brewing some marshmallow root tea and burdock root tea to use in the upcoming days. Tonight I will use my IPN tea spritz to see what that's about. It will be my first time using. I'll report back with my thoughts.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby Be Careful with the "Take Down"
> 
> Especially since it's tender back there.
> 
> Yeah, that little package ain't nothin' much.
> 
> Now you Gone be *49 3/4ths instead of Fiddy*


 you are so silly

yea it doesnt hurt back there its just real itchy cause of them bumps.


----------



## Brownie518

Hey, ladies!!

I just ordered the 24oz BV Shampoo and 16oz Smoothie set from Carol's Daughter. I found a 20% off coupon and used that with my member discount and free shipping. Not a bad deal. 

IDareT'sHair - Thanks, lady!!!!!


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby Be Careful with the "Take Down"
> 
> Especially since it's tender back there.
> 
> Yeah, that little package ain't nothin' much.
> 
> *Now you Gone be 49 3/4ths instead of Fiddy*


----------



## chebaby

Brownie518 said:


>


 aint she crazy

hey brownie
i still havent tried my cd black vanilla conditioners. i forgot i had them until just now reading your post. not the smoothie but the rinse out conditioner. have you tried it?


----------



## Brownie518

chebaby

Hey, girlie!!! The BV conditioner is a nice, light rinse out. Not bad, but not as good as Destination Hydration, Wheat Germ conditioner, or HV Red Tea conditioner. It's very light. Good for cowashing.


----------



## chebaby

Brownie518 said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Hey, girlie!!! The BV conditioner is a nice, light rinse out. Not bad, but not as good as Destination Hydration, Wheat Germ conditioner, or HV Red Tea conditioner. It's very light. Good for cowashing.


 oh ok cool. as long as its half way decent i will gladly use it as a co wash/leave in
i have to get the HV tea conditioner but i have the wheat germ conditioner


----------



## bronzebomb

Just back from my cruise and I am sick!  I'm going to the Dr. at 8:30 am.

The cruise was great! Festival at sea is a great group for couples...(I'm single).  We flew into Puerto Rico and visited St. Thomas, Barbados, St. Kitts, St. Lucia, & St. Maarten.  I loved Barbados.  But from the short trip I think I'd like to visit St. Maarten exclusively.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

bronzebomb

Sounds Wonderful Bronze!  I bet it was beautiful.  I'm sure you had a great time.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

I didn't know you got the HV DC'er too?  I can't wait to try that.

I ordered 3 more and some HV Hydrasilica Spritz.  Wonder where Veda #1 is?

I completely forgot about that.


----------



## SimJam

Hay ladies ... Jamaica is 50 today .... YaaaaaaaaaaY
Happy Independence to meeee 

To celebrate I broke out some vintage Qhemet AOHC (that Ive been babying ... waiting for that store to open  )  and put in some medium sized twists.

my camera is in my car so I'll take a pic when I head out


----------



## Brownie518

I'm trying to decide whether I should wait for SD or get down on Claudie's and some other thangs. Is there definitely going to be a sale from SD (IDareT'sHair )?


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> I didn't know you got the HV DC'er too? I can't wait to try that.
> 
> I ordered 3 more and some HV Hydrasilica Spritz. Wonder where Veda #1 is?
> 
> I completely forgot about that.


 no i dont have the HV tea deep conditioner. i want it though. imma get it sometime this week even though i wont be able to use it anytime soon.


----------



## Brownie518

I finished up:

Hairitage Soft & Creamy Jojoba (my last one)
Shescentit Okra Reconstructor (1 16oz left)


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518  I honestly don't know?  *shrugs*

I e-mailed her yesterday and she said the Chocolate stuff is suppose to launch sometime in August.

She did not say anything about a Sale then tho'.  One would think?.......


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518 @chebaby

Speaking of CD BV Smoothie, I'll cowash with the Conditioner in the a.m. 

It's only 8 ounces.

I looked at those 24 ounce bottles on the CD Website, but it's $39.00. 

I'm not sure if I want to make that investment. $31.00 and $6.95 Shipping with the 20%

I could get a Liter (32) ounces of Jessicurl for that.


----------



## bajandoc86

SimJam I think I been living here too long - I know ALL the songs being performed at the concert.

*sings* Oh Cherry, Oh, Cherry-O baby, don't you know I'm in need of You.


----------



## SimJam

bajandoc86 said:


> @SimJam I think I been living here too long - I know ALL the songs being performed at the concert.
> 
> *sings* Oh Cherry, Oh, Cherry-O baby, don't you know I'm in need of You.


 
Just goes to show you are a cultured young lady 

  
brings back some nice childhood memories.

what a nice place to live sweet Jamdung !!!!


----------



## divachyk

bronzebomb, feel better, glad you enjoyed.


----------



## Ltown

bronzebomb said:


> Just back from my cruise and I am sick!  I'm going to the Dr. at 8:30 am.
> 
> The cruise was great! Festival at sea is a great group for couples...(I'm single).  We flew into Puerto Rico and visited St. Thomas, Barbados, St. Kitts, St. Lucia, & St. Maarten.  I loved Barbados.  But from the short trip I think I'd like to visit St. Maarten exclusively.



bronzebomb, thats the cruise i'm looking for but i want to go with singles too or take a guy with.   The capital jazz cruise in Oct is one i missed planning for.   I have vitago so after my cruise i was sick for a week.  Hope you get better.


----------



## chebaby

chello ladies
i decided not to take them braids out. i rubbed in some more trigga and some jar of joe around my edges. and then i used some cd hair balm all over the braids especially on the braids where my hair is all the way to the bottom. i forgot how good hair balm smells and makes my hair super shiny


----------



## Brownie518

Hey, ladies. I'm here at work, last night for the week. 
I got my Ebates payment today, straight to paypal... What to get, what to get!!! 

I can't wait to do my hair tomorrow!


----------



## Ltown

Hi ladies!

Aveyou sale 15% until midnight code:aybeauty15.


----------



## Brownie518

Claudie is having her Back to School sale:

*Back To School Sale starts on August 7, 2012 ends on August 13, 2012.  The coupon code is BLESSED, 25% discount off products.  Discount is not applicable to prior sales, sales tax*


----------



## chebaby

chello ladies
T, i got my package today. thank you i cant wait to try everything. especially that tea spray

i took one braid out in the back cause i wanted a littled hair to play with lol. i wet that tiny section and put some SD mocha conditioner on it and then rinsed that off and added some HV tea leave in. then i twisted that tiny little section.

im missing my hair surprisingly so i think i will remove them on september 1 since thats a saturday.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby  Glad your package arrived.  I hope Brownie518 got hers too.

I wanna buy something.  I keep waiting on Silk Dreams......but my patience is running thin.

I'll get some MD Aloe & Mint Pomade for my Scalp on the 22nd and I need to do a quick look at Claudie's.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby Glad your package arrived. I hope @Brownie518 got hers too.
> 
> I wanna buy something. I keep waiting on Silk Dreams......but my patience is running thin.
> 
> I'll get some MD Aloe & Mint Pomade for my Scalp on the 22nd and I need to do a quick look at Claudie's.


 i want to buy something too
i keep going to curl mart and looking at that mop top stuff i want.
then i want a curl junkie daily fix and repair me but i can get that locally.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Hey divas it's been way too long. I'm just getting back into the swing of things here and trying to fully enjoy summer before winter hits.

I want to buy something too but I don't know what just yet. I used up a lot of stuff and now my stash is quite sparse.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl

Hey Ms. Curly!

I just hit PayNah on some Claudie.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:
			
		

> curlyhersheygirl
> 
> Hey Ms. Curly!
> 
> I just hit PayNah on some Claudie.



Ooh let me go check her site out


----------



## SimJam

curlyhersheygirl said:


> Hey divas it's been way too long. I'm just getting back into the swing of things here and trying to fully enjoy summer before winter hits.
> 
> I want to buy something too but I don't know what just yet. *I used up a lot of stuff and now my stash is quite sparse*.



Id love to get to this place


----------



## IDareT'sHair

SimJam

Me Too Girlie!  

But curlyhersheygirl is also sharin' hers with her chirrrens.........


----------



## SimJam

lawks what did I say I wanted from Claudies now


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I'm still envisioning having a "Sparse Stash" and how that would look...


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

SimJam &IDareT'sHair That's right my kids are all up in my stash.
My oldest son's hair is APL only after 2 years I'm so jealous and he's at that age where his looks are important so he doesn't play when it comes to his hair. As a result I need a lot more stuff the upside is I can shop more.


----------



## SimJam

curlyhersheygirl said:


> SimJam &IDareT'sHair That's right my kids are all up in my stash.
> My oldest son's hair is APL only after 2 years I'm so jealous and he's at that age where his looks are important so he doesn't play when it comes to his hair. *As a result I need a lot more stuff the upside is I can shop more.*



sounds good to me


OK for Claudies I think Im gonna get

balancing ends insurance
moisturizing quinoa coffee hair creme
cant decide between the jojoba and the mango cleansing conditioners 
maybe the sugar body scrub


----------



## bajandoc86

Just got back from the gym...TIRED.

SimJam Wanna buy stuff from Claudies and Silk Dreams, but Portia pay me short (unapologetically so hmmph)....so this month is NOT the month. *bawls*


----------



## SimJam

bajandoc86 I cant do the gym too late at night or else I cant sleep.
eh, Portia joking lol ... hope they rectify before nex payday.


----------



## SimJam

I rlly love trigga ... nice on the scalp and hair :yup:

continuing to use for the next 2 month or however long this bottle lasts


----------



## Brownie518

Hey, ladies. 
I've been feeling under the weather since I got home from work yesterday morning. I didn't get to do my wash yesterday, either, and I was looking forward to it.

I did make a list for Claudie:
Moist. Quinoa Coffee creme
Fortifying conditioner
Murumuru acai butter
Niagara pre treatment

I'm going to make up my Silk Dreams list later. I'm making a big box for my niece and I'm giving her my last Mocha and quite a few other hair products.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Brownie518 I hope you feel better soon


----------



## Ltown

Hello ladies! 

Brownie518, get better girlie. 


I want to get some claudies maybe try the tea but i got too many products to deal with now, don't want anything to mold.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

Hello Ladies

Brownie518 get well soon
curlyhersheygirl glad you had a good vacay
bajandoc86 love the pic in your siggy
bronzebomb hope everything went well at the doctors

I decided to henna my hair today. I used my tea mixes to mix the powders and like how it came out.  Nice red hint and soft hair. Used up a cheapie to rinse out the henna.  Did a strong brew that smelled something awful (its the burdock) with my DC.

I used a mix of KBB with the Red tea  as my leave in since I don't like the smell of the Red Tea.  I only used my Red Tea twice and it is already 1/3 done. I don't think it was a full 9oz.

My HQS shipped today and should be here by Monday at the latest. No ship notice on HV yet but I'm not sweating it.


----------



## chebaby

chello ladies
oiled the scalp up with some trigga, oiled the hair with cd hair balm and sprayed on a little bit of HV hydrasylica and bunned.


----------



## chebaby

i want to buy something so bad. heres what i want:
cj repair me
cj daily fix
bee mine strawberry serum(since im oiling my scalp now)
mop top daily conditioner
mop top light conditioner

thats all i can think of right now.


----------



## Brownie518

Thanks, ladies! 

Nice small list, che. I can think of quite a few things I want right now...  I definitely want Claudie's and Silk Dreams and I really need to make that it for the month.


----------



## Ltown

Hello ladies!

I bit the bullet and order from claudies, i like her products and cs.  Don't laugh but i do like the sticky coffee pomade texture so got that, 3-1 and frappe.

i'm order so preservative for my tea rinse and make my own spray, IDareT'sHair, remember that spritz i made long time ago i may not use all of those but it will say me $$ on teas spritz.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ltown 

Which Quinoa & Coffee did you get Ltown?  Did you get the Balancing one or the Moisturizing one?


----------



## Golden75

Hey ladies!  Nothing to report, trying not to buy.  Braids are holding up, and trying to stick with trigger until gone, think I have 8oz undiluted left (I diluted with a nice smelling oil)

Happy Friday - thank goodness


----------



## Ltown

IDareT'sHair said:


> Ltown
> 
> Which Quinoa & Coffee did you get Ltown?  Did you get the Balancing one or the Moisturizing one?



IDareT'sHair, the balancing quinoa, you know i don't pay attention didn't see the other


----------



## Zaz

Hey ladies 
It's been a while since I've logged on, I had a bachelorette in DR and now I'm back in Haiti so I've been a bit busy. My PJ heart has been all a flutter because I mostly took my Curls staples with me but now I'm jonesing for some KBB, some Donna Marie, DevaCare, Curl junkie, Komaza... 

Hopefully if my mom comes to visit soon I can order a few things and have her bring them down


----------



## SimJam

*Hair Trigger Olympic Sale*

Go out with a Bang for the Gold!  
Get Olympic Sized Savings with up to 15% OFF!
Now-Monday, August 13, 2012

Use Code- GoForGold for 15% Off any purchase of $35 or more
Use Code- GoForSilver for 10% Off any purchase of $25 or more
Use Code- GoForBronze for 5% Off any purchase of $10 or more


----------



## Ltown

Pura natural 30% off until midnight.


----------



## divachyk

Just saying hello ladies. 

Dh's PET scan didn't come back squeaky clean so we will be following up with dr. on Monday. Prayers requested.

Today we're celebrating 14 yrs. of marriage. We have dinner reservations at 5.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

divachyk

Will definitely be Praying ((Hugs))


----------



## Brownie518

Hey, ladies. What's going on? 
We've been having terrible thunderstorms all day. It's been so dark. 

divachyk - Prayers for you!!!

IDareT'sHair - Thanks so much!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Brownie518

Recently finished:

Shi Naturals Garlic conditioner
IPN Turn Me Loose leave in 4oz (8oz back up)
SD Wheat Germ conditioner (no back up)


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> Hey, ladies. What's going on?
> We've been having terrible thunderstorms all day. It's been so dark.
> 
> *Thanks so much!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


 


Brownie518

Hey Ms. Lady!  Missed you! 

Glad everything arrived.  I still haven't hit PayNah on that CD yet. 

Did place a 2nd HQS Order and a Claudie Order.

Still waiting on:

IPN
Hairveda


----------



## divachyk

Brownie518, it's rained in FL non-stop for at least a month straight. I'm not talking sprinkling. I'm talking duck-take cover type of storms. Thunder. Lightening. Flooding.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518

Sitting here with Dudley Creme Protein on Dry Hair (getting ready for my T/U Tuesday).

Didn't too an overnight "soak" last night. Too tired. I've been humpin' at work all week.

Will Cowash this out and Steam with SD's Vanilla Silk. 

Doubtful if I'll finish up anything this wash-day.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

divachyk Brownie518

That's the effects of Ernesto!

I'm not gonna complain, because we need the Rain.  

It's been raining here off & on, but not non-stop.

We could use it tho'.  The Grass & things are so Brown.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair

Yeah, I saw you been busy!! 
I'm waiting on:
IPN
HQS

That's it, for now. My Pomade Shop came Wednesday. That ALWAYS gets here quick!

I used that CD Olive Oil Infusion set this morning. That Khoret Amen oil does not smell good but it felt good for scalp massage and my hair liked it.  The Smoothie is excellent so I'll be getting more of that, for sure. 

Did someone (che, I think) say that Carol was known for her scents??  Was that sarcasm, or is she known for her scents being erplexed?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *Did someone (che, I think) say that Carol was known for her scents??  Was that sarcasm, or is she known for her scents being erplexed?*


 
Brownie518

This!

Really frustrated about SD's.

I guess I'll get my MD on the 22nd and call it a day.


----------



## Brownie518

divachyk IDareT'sHair

Our grass was scorched a couple of weeks back but now we're alright. We've been having thunderstorms the past two weeks, on and off. Today was the worst all week, though. 

T, I didn't really get to do a soak, either. The directions on that Olive Oil Infusion set says to massage in that stank oil and pull it through and let it sit for 30. Mine sat for about an hour but I used the ShiNaturals Garlic on top and used the Smoothie to DC.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

I looked at that Oil Infusion stuff and wondered if it "Stank"

*thanks for letting me know*

I really want that 24 ounce BV Conditioner tho'.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

divachyk Happy Anniversary to you and your dh. All God's blessings on your marriage and I'll keep your dh's health in continuous prayer.


----------



## Ltown

divachyk said:


> Just saying hello ladies.
> 
> Dh's PET scan didn't come back squeaky clean so we will be following up with dr. on Monday. Prayers requested.
> 
> Today we're celebrating 14 yrs. of marriage. We have dinner reservations at 5.



divachyk, happy anniversary!



IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> Sitting here with Dudley Creme Protein on Dry Hair (getting ready for my T/U Tuesday).
> 
> Didn't too an overnight "soak" last night. Too tired. I've been humpin' at work all week.
> 
> Will Cowash this out and Steam with SD's Vanilla Silk.
> 
> Doubtful if I'll finish up anything this wash-day.



IDareT'sHair, are you relaxing or do you have someone relaxing for you?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ltown

Going to the School. 

Hopefully, the Girl that has been doing it hasn't graduated.

Last time I was in, she said sometime in August.


----------



## chebaby

chello ladies
last night and this morning i slathered my braids in coconut oil. 
i went to several targets and a bss looking for that new miss jessies product called pillow soft curls but couldnt find it. if i dont find it tomorrow im gonna order it online.
i ended up walking out the store with repair me.

im ready to take my braids out


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@chebaby WOW! 

Your Target had Curl Junkie? Nice.

SMH


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby WOW! Your Target had Curl Junkie? Nice.


 ha i wish i got the curl junkie from my bss. i stopped there thinking they might have the miss jessies but they didnt so i walked out with the cj.
i almost got me a HTN protein conditioner cause they have that now too but decided against it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ended up getting a 24 ounce Bottle of Currrl 'Nem's Black Vanilla Smoothie Conditioner.

20% off & Free Shipping.....erplexed

chebaby


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> Ended up getting a 24 ounce Bottle of Currrl 'Nem's Black Vanilla Smoothie Conditioner.
> 
> 20% off & Free Shipping.....erplexed
> 
> @chebaby


 she been having a lot of sales lately. but i havent gotten anything. i got my hair milk stuff from macys but thats it. i think im pretty stocked on cd considering i dont use them often.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> ha i wish i got the curl junkie from my bss. i stopped there thinking they might have the miss jessies but they didnt so i walked out with the cj.
> *i almost got me a HTN protein conditioner cause they have that now too but decided against it.*


 
chebaby  Yeah, I gotta get on this one right here. 

I looked at it the other night.

Maybe I'll DC with it next week?

So...*cough* Um....when are the Braids comin' out?.....


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> she been having a lot of sales lately. but i havent gotten anything. i got my hair milk stuff from macys but thats it. *i think im pretty stocked on cd considering i dont use them often.*


 
@chebaby

Yeah, I don't wanna get all caught up into Currrl & 'Nem. 

I did look at that Olive Infusion 'stuff' @Brownie518 was talmbout tho'.

Glad she said it STANKS

I've had that Khoret Amen before.

I'll use BV and BV Smoove this Fall/Winter.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Didn't think I'd finish up anything.  But I did use up 1 Nexxus Ensure Acidifying Conditioner.

I may have 1-2 back ups.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby Yeah, I gotta get on this one right here.
> 
> I looked at it the other night.
> 
> Maybe I'll DC with it next week?
> 
> So...*cough* Um....when are the Braids comin' out?.....


 yea you gotta get back on your HTN kick you was on that thang lol.

oh the braids ummmm well i might leave it in for another week or two. unless i spend the weekend in the house and have nothing better to do than to take them out
if i set up my steamer then i know these thangs coming out sooner than later


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Yeah, I don't wanna get all caught up into Currrl & 'Nem.
> 
> I did look at that Olive Infusion 'stuff' @Brownie518 was talmbout tho'.
> 
> Glad she said it STANKS
> 
> I've had that Khoret Amen before.
> 
> I'll use BV and BV Smoove this Fall/Winter.


 i gotta agree with brownie, it stanks dont know what she was thinking. guess its supposed to be woodsy herbaly but really its just funkay.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> Didn't think I'd finish up anything. But I did use up 1 Nexxus Ensure Acidifying Conditioner.
> 
> I may have 1-2 back ups.


you using stuff up quick.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby 

Imma leave that Olive stuff alone.  

How long will it take you to take them Braids out?


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Imma leave that Olive stuff alone.
> 
> How long will it take you to take them Braids out?


 probably forever
the lady who did it kept telling me i will NEED her to help me take them out and i will NEED to come back to her. i wanted to say trick i been sitting here for 7 hours and my arse is sore and you want me to come back and sit here another couple hours and PAY you to take these braids out. girl please.

i will pop a movie in or watch a house marathon while i take these things out alone and for free
and i really dont think its a lot of braids i think it just looks that way cause they long. but i could be wrong im usually wrong


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

This Fall/Winter I plan to use: Marie Dean DC'ers and Currl's BV Smoove for my DC'ers.  

Both lines should last me the entire Fall/Winter.

I'll finish this Summer up with maybe a Jar or 2 of Jasmine.

Right now I have open: 1 Sitrinillah and 1 SD Vanilla Silk, so I should just add a Jar of Jasmine to the mix.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *probably forever*
> *the lady who did it kept telling me i will NEED her to help me take them out and i will NEED to come back to her. i wanted to say trick i been sitting here for 7 hours and my arse is sore and you want me to come back and sit here another couple hours and PAY you to take these braids out. girl please.*
> 
> i will pop a movie in or watch a house marathon while i take these things out alone and for free
> and i really dont think its a lot of braids i think it just looks that way cause they long. but i could be wrong im usually wrong


 
@chebaby

Lawd....Girl....Maybe you should leave them in a little longer based on this!


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> This Fall/Winter I plan to use: Marie Dean DC'ers and Currl's BV Smoove for my DC'ers.
> 
> Both lines should last me the entire Fall/Winter.
> 
> I'll finish this Summer up with maybe a Jar or 2 of Jasmine.
> 
> Right now I have open: 1 Sitrinillah and 1 SD Vanilla Silk, so I should just add a Jar of Jasmine to the mix.


 MD and cuuuurrrrlllll nem are great choices especially MD. 


IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Lawd....Girl....Maybe you should leave them in a little longer based on this!


 i know right. i should leave them in much longer since i sat there fo so long. but you know me


----------



## Ltown

chebaby, did you get extension or had your hair braided?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

What's Up Ms. B?


----------



## chebaby

Ltown said:


> @chebaby, did you get extension or had your hair braided?


 i got extensions. and im ready to take them out already


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> i got extensions. *and im ready to take them out already*


 
chebaby

Hush!...........


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Hush!...........


 i aint lyinone mo week and then they coming out.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> i aint lyin*one mo week and then they coming out.*


 

@chebaby

Okay 1 Mo'.........

*cough* I don't blame you. 

You have too many 'guud' products to just have them sitting on the shelf beggin' to be used.

So, what's your plan? 

I mean, what products are you going to use after the take-down?


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Okay 1 Mo'.........
> 
> *cough* I don't blame you.
> 
> You have too many 'guud' products to just have them sitting on the shelf beggin' to be used.
> 
> So, what's your plan?
> 
> I mean, what products are you going to use after the take-down?


 that one week gonna be the longest week ever

imma do a protein treatment with sd mocha, imma shampoo with come clean and then imma steam steam steam with either curl rehab or bee mine beautiful
then imma go back to my regular wash and go lol. the same style i was just tired of 2 weeks ago lmao.


----------



## chebaby

i just purchased from curl mart:
cj daily fix cleansing conditioner
blended beauty curl frizz pudding
mop top daily conditioner
kbb hair mask
miss jessies pillow soft curls


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

Lawd....

Awake at 3-Fiddy a.m. hittin' PayNah?

Nice Haul tho'.


----------



## bajandoc86

It's too early of this BS.....imma stay out of ET before I school somebody and they mama.


----------



## SimJam

phew lawwwwd .... I just had a steamer scare!!!!

drifted off under the steamer and all the water had boiled out, jumped up and plugged it out and then poured some new water in it (immediately I cussed myself because Im thinking I shuld have let the heating element cool down before pouring cold water on it !!!)

so then the steamer is just sputtering and all the water was just running out of the dome (not producing steam at all)

so I left it alone, made it cool down then tried again ... my baby is working again .... lawks what a scare !!!!!

and I was really kicjing myself because I really done NEED to steam with SD vanilla silk ... its awesome just with sitting under a plastic cap for 30 mins !!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

SimJam

Glad everything is fine.


----------



## divachyk

SimJam glad all is well.


----------



## SimJam

IDareT'sHair  wowzers finally getting around to doing a true tea rinse ... horsetail, marshmallow and nettle. My hair was instantly soft-er ... if thats even possible

I forgot i bought this mesh ball to brew loose tea (attached) so I just stuffed some marshmallow root and nettle in it and brewed with the horsetail tea bag

soooo what do I do now, do I rinse it out after I pour it over my scalp and hair


----------



## SimJam

divachyk thanks.

You and hubby were just on my mind. Hope dinner was nice, and continued prayers for health and strength for you both


----------



## Golden75

bajandoc86 said:
			
		

> It's too early of this BS.....imma stay out of ET before I school somebody and they mama.



I felt the same way this am & past few days.  ET been ridic


----------



## divachyk

Thanks SimJam.

Know you didn't ask me but I have kept my tea in and I have rinsed it out. Just depends on what step I use it at. I rinse it out when spritzing before using DC. I leave it in when spritzing before applying my LIs.


----------



## divachyk

Golden75 said:


> I felt the same way this am & past few days.  ET been ridic



The vibe is all kinds of different over there. Golden75


----------



## mkd

divachyk, praying for your husband's health.

Hey y'all!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

SimJam

I've done it both ways.  Lately I've been leaving it in and putting my Leave-In on top.  I prefer to leave it in.

I've asked both Claudie and Shia (Shi-Naturals) and they've both said to leave it in.  

So, that's what I've been doing.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

bajandoc86 Golden75 divachyk SimJam

Lemme go see what ya'll talmbout?  I never go over there.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Welp.

I got my "Confirmation" info from Hairveda!

So, now I guess I'll get a shipping notice shortly.

*lurves me some bj*


----------



## IDareT'sHair

IDareT'sHair said:


> @bajandoc86 @Golden75 @divachyk @SimJam
> 
> Lemme go see what ya'll talmbout? I never go over there.


 
I don't know what ya'll talmbout?


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Lawd....
> 
> Awake at 3-Fiddy a.m. hittin' PayNah?
> 
> Nice Haul tho'.


there was nothin else to do at 3:50 in the morrnin i was like let me see what i can get my hands on lol.
ive been wanting that mop top for a while now.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@chebaby

Che, so you were getting your Curl Mart on Earrrrly this morning......

ETA:  That MopTop DC is the business.  You'll have to let me know about the other one.


----------



## SimJam

I never go into ET, rarely go into OT.

the only other places I go are in health and fitness, natural living and the pet section.

Thanks Diva and Miss T, I decided to leave it in after reading some more in the coffee/tea thread my hair feels 

so I left the tea in then put on HV whipped ends (will finish on my next application, 1 back up)

then I added some BRBC and now twisting withe purabody cupuacu butter while watching the Olympics 

hair feels AMAZING !!!!


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Che, so you were getting your Curl Mart on Earrrrly this morning......
> 
> ETA:  That MopTop DC is the business.  You'll have to let me know about the other one.


i sure will let you know. i heard it is an amazing detangler and very moisturizing


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> i sure will let you know. *i heard it is an amazing detangler and very moisturizing*


 

chebaby  It should be.  That line is very pricey.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@SimJam

Yeah, I think you'll love leaving in your Tea Rinse _instead_ of R/O.

I brewed:

Nettle

For my next Tea Rinse on Tuesday.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby  It should be.  That line is very pricey.


exactly. it should be all that and a bag of doritos for the price


----------



## bajandoc86

IDareT'sHair SimJam

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=636751

SimJam - I actually make teas sometimes with the sole purpose of them being a leave-in. Glad to hear the tea rinse went well


----------



## IDareT'sHair

**NOTICE**

SheScentIt Will be having a Labor Day Sale!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@chebaby

My Fall/Winter Stash is starting to look pretty good. 

I have some Pomade(s) coming from IPN & Claudie's.  Got a couple Jars of Joe too.

My Cowash conditioners & Cleansers for Fall/Winter are on point. So, I'm ready to go. I'll get some Aloe & Mint Pomade from Marie Dean.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> My Fall/Winter Stash is starting to look pretty good.
> 
> I have some Pomade(s) coming from IPN & Claudie's.  Got a couple Jars of Joe too.
> 
> My Cowash conditioners & Cleansers for Fall/Winter are on point. So, I'm ready to go. I'll get some Aloe & Mint Pomade from Marie Dean.


sounds good. you got some good stuff.

i need to get some jar of joe too cause my mom has been using it for the past week and fell in love lol. i dont think that jar gonna last too much longer
ill probably get 2 more jars


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@bajandoc86

....

ETA:  Don't let that bother you.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

Yeah at Jar of Joe is some good stuff.

I still have Pomades from: Njoi CreationS and Brown Butter Beauty.  

But I have a feeling Imma be on Grease/Pomades most of the Fall/Winter.

I also still have some SSI Marula Pomade too.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Yeah at Jar of Joe is some good stuff.
> 
> I still have Pomades from: Njoi CreationS and Brown Butter Beauty.
> 
> But I have a feeling Imma be on Grease/Pomades most of the Fall/Winter.
> 
> I also still have some SSI Marula Pomade too.


i have a few pomades too but i only use them once in a while.
curlmart has the new kbb pomade


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> i have a few pomades too but i only use them once in a while.
> *curlmart has the new kbb pomade*


 
chebaby

I bet Curl Mart don't have that Stanky stuff?


----------



## divachyk

IDareT'sHair said:


> bajandoc86 Golden75 divachyk SimJam
> 
> Lemme go see what ya'll talmbout?  I never go over there.


IDareT'sHair, I wasn't talking about anything in particular. I was generalizing. You're not missing much.


----------



## mkd

I am going to steam my hair. I think I am going o try to overnight dc with a protein con.


----------



## Ltown

Hey ladies!

Well dd is officially college bond.  I took her back today and it was a mad house, all the freshman checking in.  She couldn't wait to get rid of me  to be with friends and have fun. They have a week of freshman things to do before class start in a week.  I'm tired and broke 

IDareT'sHair, i'm embarrass to say i can't find the bamboo tea you send, dd has had stuff every where i need to find it, tomorrow hair day, color rinse, dc, tea rinse, protein, hv and infusion lv in.  I want to henna for the red but i'm scared don't know where/who to get it from don't want to breakout and i might lose my curls.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Ltown You should get it from Mehandi.com Get the BAQ for African American Hair.

@mkd What protein are you overnighting? SSI Okra?

ETA:  You betta' find that Tea!


----------



## Ltown

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Ltown You should get it from Mehandi.com Get the BAQ for African American Hair.
> 
> @mkd What protein are you overnighting? SSI Okra?
> 
> ETA:  You betta' find that Tea!



IDareT'sHair,  i will find it.   its been a hot mess here for 2 weeks since she been home stuff everywhere.  Good suggestion for the henna.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> chebaby
> 
> I bet Curl Mart don't have that Stanky stuff?



I think they do actually
That stuff needs to be recalled lmao.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> I think they do actually
> That stuff needs to be recalled lmao.


 
chebaby

Recalled and Banned

Hmp.  It's a Secret Weapon alright.


----------



## Brownie518

Hey, ladies...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518

Hi Ya' Miss B!

I'm loving the Hairitage Macadamia Creme!

Thinkin' 'bout makin' a little Cart..........


----------



## IDareT'sHair

For anyone that cares *cough & side-eye* It's Perfectly Natural re-opens 08/16.

4 ounce Products will no longer be available.  8 & 16 ounce only.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> Hi Ya' Miss B!
> 
> I'm loving the Hairitage Macadamia Creme!
> 
> Thinkin' 'bout makin' a little Cart..........


@IDareT'sHair

Hey, T!! Isn't that stuff the bomb? I've been using it the past two weeks and I'm just about done with that bottle, no backups. I need to get down on a quick cart myself...



IDareT'sHair said:


> For anyone that cares *cough & side-eye* It's Perfectly Natural re-opens 08/16.
> 
> 4 ounce Products will no longer be available.  8 & 16 ounce only.



 For real? For how much???

ETA: I would go IN on a 16oz Tealightful pomade and Turn Me Loose...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> Hey, T!! *Isn't that stuff the bomb? I've been using it the past two weeks and I'm just about done with that bottle, no backups. I need to get down on a quick cart myself...*
> 
> *For real? For how much???*
> 
> ETA: I would go IN on a 16oz Tealightful pomade and Turn Me Loose...


 
@Brownie518

I just bought 2 She had 4 listed......

IPN didn't say how much. Her stuff is 'pricey'. 

She should have gone with 12 ounces instead of 16.

Think about it.....8 ounces are $19.00+ 

So, I can't imagine how much 16 ounces would be.erplexed


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair

I was thinking the same thing. That 16 will be . 
I'm making a HH cart right now. I think I might try that Amazon butter, too.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *I was thinking the same thing. That 16 will be . *
> I'm making a HH cart right now. I think I might try that Amazon butter, too.


 
Brownie518

She should have just gone up to 12 ounces.

Yeah, that Amazon Butter is gone be real nice.  It smells good too.

Fall & Winter will be the Seasons of Pomades/Butters/Grease for me.


----------



## Brownie518

My HQS shipped..

I think I might send Denise an email and get last licks on that B1G1 sale on Monday. I want an 8oz Turn Me Loose, for sure.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> My HQS shipped..
> 
> *I think I might send Denise an email and get last licks on that B1G1 sale on Monday*. I want an 8oz Turn Me Loose, for sure.


 
Brownie518
 ...... Did you see her email?  So, if you don't get it by the 13th don't ask.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> ...... Did you see her email?  So, if you don't get it by the 13th don't ask.


IDareT'sHair

Pffft, girl, don't I know!!!  I'm about to send that note right now!!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

I think the only things I will continue to get from her is:

Root Food
Tea-Lightful Pomade
*occasionally the Turn Me Loose* But I can always get AV's Moringa instead
And maybe the Pumpkin Butter?

Her Lotions, basically I can find substitutes.

I've have to see how well I like the Lovin' My Coils and the Mustard & Palm?


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair

I'd continue to get:

Tealightful Quench
Tealightful Shine pomade
Turn Me Loose leave in
Molasses pre treatment


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518

Nice list Ms. B. 

I don't care for the smell of the Basil Lemongrass (Lotion)
Haven't tried the Carrot & Avocado yet
Marsh-Aloe is nice, but I can find something else
Haven't tried the Bramhi yet. You said it's 'watery' right?
Haven't tried the Mango & Macadamia yet either


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> Nice list Ms. B.
> 
> I don't care for the smell of the Basil Lemongrass (Lotion)
> Haven't tried the Carrot & Avocado yet
> Marsh-Aloe is nice, but I can find something else
> Haven't tried the Bramhi yet. You said it's 'watery' right?
> Haven't tried the Mango & Macadamia yet either


IDareT'sHair

I agree about the Marsh Aloe. It is good, though. I prefer the Turn Me Loose as a leave in. The Brahmi is growing on me. The more I use it, the more I like it.  I'll be getting more of that one. I haven't tried the Carrot or the Mango, either.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

I'm very curious about the Lovin' My Coils and the Mustard Seed & Palm Oil DC'ers.

Those 4 ounces were a good way to try stuff first.  I hate that they are being discontinued.

Cause I would be 'ticked' if I had 8/16 ounces of Root Food II.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> I'm very curious about the Lovin' My Coils and the Mustard Seed & Palm Oil DC'ers.
> 
> Those 4 ounces were a good way to try stuff first.  I hate that they are being discontinued.
> 
> Cause I would be 'ticked' if I had 8/16 ounces of Root Food II.



IDareT'sHair

I like both DCs but I prefer the Lovin My Coils.  That one is really good. I might get an 8oz of that one if I make the wait list...I like the Mustard Palm joint as a prepoo 

I'm going to miss the 4ouncers also. Some stuff goes a very long way and 4oz was all I needed.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

Yeah, I think the 4 ounces should stay. 

Imma see if I can "waitlist" for the Pumpkin Honey Butter


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> Yeah, I think the 4 ounces should stay.
> 
> Imma see if I can "waitlist" for the Pumpkin Honey Butter


IDareT'sHair

I'm not positive what I want except an 8oz Turn Me Loose. Considering Lovin My Coils, Tealightful Quench, Molasses pretreatment, and that new butter.


----------



## Brownie518

TeaLightful Shine pomade 
 Root Food II 
Peachy Brazil butter
 Tealightful Quench spritz
Molasses Hydration prepoo
 Horsetail Hibiscus spritz  

This is what I am waiting on...


----------



## chebaby

Are y'all saying its perfectly natural is pricey? Ain't that a new brand?

Anywho I purchased a rat tail comb to take these braids down next week. Already took out another one in the back
And I got a Giovanni direct leave in.


----------



## Brownie518

chebaby said:


> Are y'all saying its perfectly natural is pricey? Ain't that a new brand?
> 
> Anywho I purchased a rat tail comb to take these braids down next week. Already took out another one in the back
> And I got a Giovanni direct leave in.




4oz 10bucks
8oz 19 bucks


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> TeaLightful Shine pomade
> *Root Food II*
> Peachy Brazil butter
> Tealightful Quench spritz
> Molasses Hydration prepoo
> Horsetail Hibiscus spritz
> 
> This is what I am waiting on...


 
I didn't like (bolded). Mine had all kinds of sticks & stems and herbs and I had to pick them out of my Hair. 

The Regular Root Food is thebomb.com



chebaby said:


> *Are y'all saying its perfectly natural is pricey? Ain't that a new brand?*
> 
> *Anywho I purchased a rat tail comb to take these braids down next week. Already took out another one in the back*
> And I got a Giovanni direct leave in.


 
@chebaby

Yeah, it's pricey. And Shipping is high too. 

I thought you were leaving the Braids alone for the Party?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> 4oz 10bucks
> *8oz 19 bucks*


 
Brownie518

And.......Some of the 8 ounces are $22 like the (Root Food II) and $26.00 (Cleansing Conditioner).

16 ounce will probably be $36.00.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> And.......Some of the 8 ounces are $22 like the (Root Food II) and $26.00 (Cleansing Conditioner).
> 
> 16 ounce will probably be $36.00.


IdareT'Hair

 I forgot about those! The 16s should be no more than 25, IMO. If that. Jus sayin...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> I forgot about those! *The 16s should be no more than 25, IMO. If that. Jus sayin...*


 
@Brownie518

Hmp.

We Gone See I was thinking $38.00 - $40.00 Seriously.erplexed


----------



## mkd

IDareT'sHair, yep using ssi okra.

Hey Brownie518!


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> Hmp.
> 
> We Gone See I was thinking $38.00 - $40.00 Seriously.erplexed


IDareT'sHair

That sounds about right. I was just saying what I would like them to be.  (wishful thinking!)


----------



## IDareT'sHair

mkd

I want 2 16 ounce SSI Okra Winfrey's when she has her Labor Day Sale.

I'll have to see what her Discount will be.


----------



## mkd

Girl, I hope I wake up with some hair left.


----------



## Brownie518

mkd - Hey, girl!!! How are you??? 

 You sleepin in that Okra? You'll be aiight. I've fallen asleep in that plenty of times.  Your hair will probably come out feeling great!


----------



## Brownie518

I haven't been jumpin on SSI sales lately but I might get a 16oz Okra and maybe a Fortifying masque, too. I used to love that!!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> I haven't been jumpin on SSI sales lately but I might get a 16oz Okra and maybe a Fortifying masque, too. I used to love that!!!


 
Brownie518

Nice little SSI List Ms. B!

mkd  *cackles* at mkd! 

Girl, keep us Posted on how your overnight SSI Rx turns out.


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair said:


> I don't know what ya'll talmbout?



IDareT'sHair - usually gotta hang over there for a bit, and read threads to the end or go thru a few to see the crazy.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75

Girl.....I read the link Bajan posted.


----------



## chebaby

ok yall know im crazy. i started taking down these braids already. i couldnt hang no longer. i already got a little less than half out but i noticed that she put more braids in the front(probably since she snatched all my damn baby hurrs)
anyway i cant wait till these things is all out. i miss my hair.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> ok yall know im crazy. *i started taking down these braids already. i couldnt hang no longer. i already got a little less than half out* but i noticed that she put more braids in the front(probably since she snatched all my damn baby hurrs)
> anyway i cant wait till these things is all out. i miss my hair.


 
@chebaby

1/2 way is a good start Che! 

I thought you were leaving them in for the Party?

How much longer you got to go nah?


----------



## SimJam

IDareT'sHair said:


> mkd
> 
> I want 2 16 ounce SSI *Okra Winfrey's* when she has her Labor Day Sale.
> 
> I'll have to see what her Discount will be.



 why u gotta always come up with these names chile ? lol



Brownie518 said:


> I haven't been jumpin on SSI sales lately but I might get a 16oz Okra and maybe a Fortifying masque, too. I used to love that!!!



I have both of these and rlly like them . MY hair doesnt like much protein so theys gonna last quite a while




Im about to rub in some trigga and give myself a scalp massage.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> 1/2 way is a good start Che!
> 
> I thought you were leaving them in for the Party?
> 
> How much longer you got to go nah?


i was gonna leave it in for the party but you know me

all the back is out but it seems like there are a ton in the front. so maybe 2-3 more hours
but i cant wait to hook this steamer up and steam


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

Girl, You are doing G-R-E-A-T!  Keep Going.................

Do you have alot of 'Sheds'?


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Girl, You are doing G-R-E-A-T!  Keep Going.................
> 
> Do you have alot of 'Sheds'?


girl im tryna get through this so i can sit under this steama and treat my hair right lol.
its a good amount of sheds. especially in the front where they pulled too tight. i see a lot of bulbs at the roots of the braids. but i took the front of one side out and my edges are still in tact


----------



## Brownie518

Hey, ya'll. I'm here at work, feelin funky. I stayed up to watch the mens Gold medal Basketball game and I am tired!!

I ordered another Featherweight Trigga. I had forgotten that mine was about gone. 

What's goin on?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Afroveda has some nice bargains on their "Deal of the Day"

Too bad that Shikakai Oil I want isn't listed.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> Afroveda has some nice bargains on their "Deal of the Day"
> 
> Too bad that Shikakai Oil I want isn't listed.



@IDareT'sHair

What you lookin at on AV, huh, T??? 

ETA: You gettin that Moringa??


----------



## mkd

IDareT'sHair, my hair came out really nice so far.  I am liking overnight dc.


----------



## divachyk

Hey ladies -- I finished up a few items recently. Might have posted but hope not...
CJ Beauticurls Argan & Olive Oil (no backups)
KCKT (1 backup / won't repurchase)
AOWC (2 backups)
Evco (1 backup)
HV Sitri (1 backup)
AE Garlic (1 backup)


----------



## Brownie518

mkd - Hey there!!
That Okra will do you right every time!!!!


----------



## SimJam

My hair is in time out ... no new products till I reach APL

I'll be going hard or going home ...

taking my vits and supplements
applying trigga/liquid gold
keeping up my protein DCs to ward off breakage (hair doesnt like protein, but i still need it)


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

Hey Ladies.

About to take my cousins to lil amusement park that has a water park. I brouht a few products so I can fix my hair up before all the sun and chlorine hits it. Plus my HQS is here so I have that for after.

I took out the 10 braids for a braid out yesterday. It was cute but not as soft as my twist out. Will continue to spritz with my tea spritz and moisturize with kbb hair milk (trying to use this up) and oil scalp with Trigga.

SSI hasn't had a sale in a while. Imma have to jump on it to get some more avocado for cowash and maybe some other stuff. I may wait til bf since I have to have some spending money for my bday trip next month.


----------



## Golden75

SimJam said:


> My hair is in time out ... no new products till I reach APL
> 
> I'll be going hard or going home ...
> 
> taking my vits and supplements
> applying trigga/liquid gold
> keeping up my protein DCs to ward off breakage (hair doesnt like protein, but i still need it)


 
SimJam - I'm with you.  Even though that SSI sale has me .  I'm staying in these braids til APL, taking vits, trigga, and eery G.A. I got til I get there.


----------



## SimJam

Golden75 said:


> @SimJam - I'm with you.  Even though that SSI sale has me .  I'm staying in these braids til APL, taking vits, trigga, and eery G.A. I got til I get there.



Yep I was a lil peeved over the weekend ... mainly because of something my mom said ... basically that im spending all this time and money on "specialized hair products" and my hair grew just as fast (maybe even faster) when she was washing my hair with pantine, greasing with Dax and steaming with castor oil maybe 3 times a year 

I had no response


----------



## Golden75

SimJam said:


> Yep I was a lil peeved over the weekend ... mainly because of something my mom said ... basically that im spending all this time and money on "specialized hair products" and my hair grew just as fast (maybe even faster) when she was washing my hair with pantine, greasing with Dax and steaming with castor oil maybe 3 times a year
> 
> I had no response


 
I was thinking along the same lines yesterday.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518  I want that AV Shikakai Oil.  Nah, I have about 3 Moringa's.  I'm good on that for a minute.

mkd Glad Okra Winfrey did you right.  I'll have to try an overnight with Okra


----------



## chebaby

chello ladies
ok so i finally finished taking my braids out at 10:30pm last night. i slathered my hair in repair me for and hour and shampooed out with come clean. my hair was still in an afro for some reason it would not revert. so i slathered it in rehab and sat under a plastic cap for 30 minutes and then steamed for 30 minutes and when i rinsed my hair was curling up but not quite as tight 
today i co washed with MD olive and wheat berry conditioner. be so glad when that crap is gone. it doesnt even go on smooth i can still smell it though
and i used giovanni direct leave in and again it curled up but not as tight.

i dont think its damaged i just think it needs a week or a few days to fully bounce back.

tonight i will slather my scalp in trigga and bun using bee mine luscious cream to moisturize and jar of joe on the front for shine.

also curlmart said they were oos of the kbb mask so they issued me a refund for that and my other items SHOULD ship today.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@chebaby Hey Ms. Che-lady! Hope things bounce back soon.  

I mailed a small box for you and a little pkg. to @Brownie518

My Hairveda Shipped. And my IPN should ship out tomorrow. 

So, waiting on:

IPN
HV
Claudie
Hairitage Hydrations


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby 

So, Um...I take it you didn't care for Marie Dean's Olive, Wheat & Berry?


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby Hey Ms. Che-lady! Hope things bounce back soon.
> 
> I mailed a small box for you and a little pkg. to @Brownie518
> 
> My Hairveda Shipped. And my IPN should ship out tomorrow.
> 
> So, waiting on:
> 
> IPN
> HV
> Claudie
> Hairitage Hydrations


 hey T
yea itll bounce back. im not worried. im gonna do a henna treatment this weekend

thanx for the package knowing curlmart ill get your package way before i get theirs.

i was looking at my stash and i have quite a few new products that i never even tried. i have the new cd hair milk stuff the IPN stuff, the HQ stuff you sent me and a few other things.im all set on products

but i only have 1/2 jar of curl rehab  no worries though, when BF comes im geetting another liter of it.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> So, Um...I take it you didn't care for Marie Dean's Olive, Wheat & Berry?


  at first i wasnt sure. i was like let me try it a few more times lol. but it doesnt go on smooth at all on my hair. even after i apply it and then dip my hair back under the water there is still no slip. and when i rinse all im left with is that yummy smell
but that coffee and kokum??? oh thatll be a repurchase


----------



## chebaby

im glad your HV shipped T

i started to get that tea conditioner but havent yet.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

That Olive, Wheat, Berry is suppose to be one of her Protein Rx's.  I think that one and the Coconut Lime?


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> That Olive, Wheat, Berry is suppose to be one of her Protein Rx's. I think that one and the Coconut Lime?


 well it sucks lmao. i dont feel any protein type strength in it at all. i feel nothing with that conditioner.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *well it sucks lmao. i dont feel any protein type strength in it at all. i feel nothing with that conditioner.*


 
chebaby

Welp. 

I guess that sums up your Review!......


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

Speaking of Marie Dean, on the 22nd I want to get:

2 Aloe & Mint Scalp Pomades


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Welp.
> 
> I guess that sums up your Review!......


  i was very shocked at how much i dont like this conditioner.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Speaking of Marie Dean, on the 22nd I want to get:
> 
> 2 Aloe & Mint Scalp Pomades


 i forgot she was having a sale.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby  Yeah, on the 22nd = 22% off one day only.  *AUG22*


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *i was very shocked at how much i dont like this conditioner.*


 
chebaby

Well, at least you used it and didn't throw it away..... 

And for you...that's a Miracle


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Imma try to get in to this School tomorrow.  

The girl I've been having gave me her Cell# but I haven't been able to reach her.  

So, I guess I'll take my chances on getting another Senior/Advanced Student.

Another reason for me to give Self-Relaxing another Shot.erplexed


----------



## mkd

curlyhersheygirl, what are you doing for our birthday?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

SimJam said:


> *My hair is in time out ... no new products till I reach APL* I'll be going hard or going home ...


 
@SimJam

So, You're not getting any Silk Dreams?

I have a Huge SD's Cart. 

I know I won't get everything, but will try to get most of it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My Carol's Daughter also Shipped. Won't use it until Fall/Winter tho'. 

I only got a Cowash Conditioner i.e. 1 24 ounce Black Vanilla Conditioner (20% off & FREE Shipping)


----------



## SimJam

IDareT'sHair said:


> @SimJam
> 
> So, You're not getting any Silk Dreams?
> 
> I have a Huge SD's Cart.
> 
> I know I won't get everything, but will try to get most of it.


 
Chile dont call me out on my rash decisions 

Actually "new" could mean products Ive never tried before .... thus excluding re-ups .... its all in the interpritation


----------



## Ltown

IDareT'sHair said:


> Imma try to get in to this School tomorrow.
> 
> The girl I've been having gave me her Cell# but I haven't been able to reach her.
> 
> So, I guess I'll take my chances on getting another Senior/Advanced Student.
> 
> Another reason for me to give Self-Relaxing another Shot.erplexed


 

IDareT'sHair,  if she young text her  its their way and world of communicating.


----------



## bajandoc86

SimJam Mess!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

SimJam said:


> *Chile dont call me out on my rash decisions *
> 
> Actually "new" could mean products Ive never tried before .... thus excluding re-ups .... *its all in the interpritation *


 
SimJam

Gurl...That was rather "rash"....


----------



## Brownie518

Hey, ladies!!
I'm at work, of course. My hair is so shiny from using Featherweight Trigga. I'm glad I got another bottle.

How's everybody doing?


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Well, at least you used it and didn't throw it away.....
> 
> And for you...that's a Miracle


 i know right
i think its the smell that made me keep it. 

my hair isnt that soft right now and looks dry(you know that ashy hair look) so i might not bun tomorrow i might co wash with kyras hemp conditioner to put some good moisture in it


----------



## Brownie518

Somebody make sure to remind me that MD sale is the 22nd. I want to get a couple of things...

I want to order some Silk Dreams real quick...


----------



## chebaby

Brownie518 said:


> Somebody make sure to remind me that MD sale is the 22nd. I want to get a couple of things...
> 
> I want to order some Silk Dreams real quick...


 ill remind you if i remember


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

Girl....Please Wait on SD's Sale!

OT:  I put my Hairitage Creamies in Jars.  I cut the bottles opened and transferred them into Jars.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby Hey Ms. Che-lady! Hope things bounce back soon.
> 
> I mailed a small box for you and a little pkg. to @Brownie518
> 
> My Hairveda Shipped. And my IPN should ship out tomorrow.
> 
> So, waiting on:
> 
> IPN
> HV
> Claudie
> Hairitage Hydrations


IDareT'sHair

 Thanks, T!!

I'm waiting on my HQS, Claudie's, Hairitage, and Trigger.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> Girl....Please Wait on SD's Sale!
> 
> OT:  I put my Hairitage Creamies in Jars.  I cut the bottles opened and transferred them into Jars.


IDareT'sHair

Is she having one, then? I didn't she was...

I leave them in the bottles. They squeeze out real nice.  And I use them all over my hair so squeezing it out is fine.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518  It's hard to get in all out (IMO) so that's why I transferred it.

Go look in that SD's Thread.  I am assuming there is going to be one.


----------



## Brownie518

chebaby said:


> ill remind you if i remember





Thanks!! 

I want that Baobab oil, some of the Argan, and the Argan Oil creme.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518  It's hard to get in all out (IMO) so that's why I transferred it.
> 
> Go look in that SD's Thread.  I am assuming there is going to be one.



IDareT'sHair

Non-answer.... I'll wait until the end of the month, I guess.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *Non-answer.... I'll wait until the end of the month, I guess. *


 
@Brownie518

Yeah...Right 

Very Non-Committal. 

I really don't understand.erplexed


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> Yeah...Right
> 
> Very Non-Committal.
> 
> I really don't understand.erplexed



Yea, I don't know what's up with that.


----------



## Ltown

Good morning ladies! 

Why is MD having her sale on 22 Aug is that significant date? Its been posted so long.  
IDareT'sHair, found my bamboo tea, i knew i hid it but darn.  i will brew it later this week.


----------



## Golden75

Ltown said:


> Good morning ladies!
> 
> Why is MD having her sale on 22 Aug is that significant date? Its been posted so long.
> @IDareT'sHair, found my bamboo tea, i knew i hid it but darn. i will brew it later this week.


 

I said the same thing.  Have it on the 31st and give 31% if it's not a significant date


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ltown Golden75  Not sure about the date.

I'll take 30 for 30% Alex.


----------



## natura87

Hello. Its been a while but I'm still alive. Washed my hair a few days ago and I am putting mini twists on an old was and go. I have 1 more use of my Carosl Daughter curl Perfecting conditioner, 2 more uses of my ASIAN cleansing cowash and 2 more uses of my HV Sitrinillah.


----------



## BrownBetty

Hi Ladies!

Nothing really going on with the hair.  I cowash with Wen or my TJ conditioner, add a leave in, I am loving the kinky curly knot today, add oil, air dry and go.

I started working out again so I wash my hair more often.

My shedding has slowed down a lot.  I think I was on protein overload.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Under the Steamer with Silk Dreams Vanilla Silk.  Will rinse and dry in a minute.


----------



## chebaby

chello ladies
what it do boos?

i co washed my hair today with jane carter nutrient replenishing conditioner(the smell bothers me) and used kckt as my leave in. my hair is slowly bouncing back. 

i need to make a call too sage to order me some terressentials mud wash.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby  Hey Girile! ((Hugs)) 

I know exactly what you mean about Jane Carter.  The smell of that Nourish & Shine broke me out something Fierce!

Under the dryer.  YAY!

I need some Packages.  Jessicurl has 20%, but Imma get it from AveYou (whenever).


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

Gurl...You know I want to buy something.erplexed

Waiting on:
Claudie
Haiveda *should be here any day*
Hairitage Hydrations *shipped*
Carol's Daughter *shipped*
It's Perfectly Natural

So, in reality, I guess I need to go sit down somewhere.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby Hey Girile! ((Hugs))
> 
> I know exactly what you mean about Jane Carter. The smell of that Nourish & Shine broke me out something Fierce!
> 
> Under the dryer. YAY!
> 
> I need some Packages. Jessicurl has 20%, but Imma get it from AveYou (whenever).


 hey T.
the smell is very "fresh" but its too fresh. like a house cleaning product.

i have a curl mart and your package on the way. thats it. and if i call sage, then that too.


IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Gurl...You know I want to buy something.erplexed
> 
> Waiting on:
> Claudie
> Haiveda *should be here any day*
> Hairitage Hydrations *shipped*
> Carol's Daughter *shipped*
> It's Perfectly Natural
> 
> So, in reality, I guess I need to go sit down somewhere.


 i want to buy something too.
i want that HV tea conditioner but i dont know what else. 

what else is on your list to get?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> hey T.
> *the smell is very "fresh" but its too fresh. like a house cleaning product.*
> 
> i have a curl mart and your package on the way. thats it. and if i call sage, then that too.
> 
> i want to buy something too.
> i want that HV tea conditioner but i dont know what else.
> 
> what else is on your list to get?


 
@chebaby

I don't know what else I want Che? _*don't forget you have a package from me, it should be there tomorrow*_

I just need to wait on this stuff I got comin'. 

I'll get my Marie Dean next week and see what Silk Dreams 'nem gone do.

If you call Sage ask them when they gone have a Sale.........

Oh, I'm waiting on Hydroquench too!.....


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> I don't know what else I want Che? _*don't forget you have a package from me, it should be there tomorrow*_
> 
> I just need to wait on this stuff I got comin'.
> 
> I'll get my Marie Dean next week and see what Silk Dreams 'nem gone do.
> 
> If you call Sage ask them when they gone have a Sale.........
> 
> Oh, I'm waiting on Hydroquench too!.....


 i didnt forget, i will be looking out for it tomorrow

now you got me wanting to go look at the SD site. not that i need anything from her but it wont hurt to look

i sure will ask about a sale, but you know they never have too many sales as it is aside from that messed up grouponerplexed


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> i didnt forget, i will be looking out for it tomorrow
> 
> now you got me wanting to go look at the SD site. not that i need anything from her but it wont hurt to look
> 
> *i sure will ask about a sale, but you know they never have too many sales as it is aside from that messed up groupon*erplexed


 
chebaby

They had that BF Sale, but it started something like 5-6 a.m. and ended at like 8-9.erplexed

Remember that?......

I'm just glad she gave us our Monnee back because somebody like IPN would have said: Forget Ya'll...


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> They had that BF Sale, but it started something like 5-6 a.m. and ended at like 8-9.erplexed
> 
> Remember that?......
> 
> I'm just glad she gave us our Monnee back because somebody like IPN would have said: Forget Ya'll...


 oh yea i remember that sale.. i dont think i got anything though.

the more i hear about this IPN chick the more im likenono:


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@chebaby 

Yeah, she's pretty Rough & Raw..... 

Wonder how long she'll be in bit'ness?

Any predictions? You know you be predictin' stuff all the time...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Well, I just asked to change my IPN order (B1 G1). We'll see what happens....


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Yeah, she's pretty Rough & Raw.....
> 
> Wonder how long she'll be in bit'ness?
> 
> Any predictions? You know you be predictin' stuff all the time...


 i cant believe people trying to make a bidness but have a bad attitude dont make no darn sense.

im afraid to make predictions after the whole enso thing imma keep my mouth shut lol.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> i cant believe people trying to make a bidness but have a bad attitude dont make no darn sense.
> 
> *im afraid to make predictions after the whole enso thing imma keep my mouth shut lol.*


 

@chebaby 

Um...I think you _also_ predicted OriO 

I know you've made several predictions that came true. SMH!

I wish I could remember the other ones. 

Well, Oh Great One....what is your IPN Prediction.....


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> Well, I just asked to change my IPN order (B1 G1). *We'll see what happens*....


 this made me laugh. i hope shes nice


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Um...I think you _also_ predicted OriO
> 
> I know you've made several predictions that came true. SMH!
> 
> I wish I could remember the other ones.
> 
> Well, Oh Great One....what is your IPN Prediction.....


 i was sad about ori they had some good stuff

i think ipn will probably be around for another year or so before she pisses off some high and mighty blogger or youtuber and they put her on blast. and then shell have to go into hiding from all the back lash


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> this made me laugh. *i hope shes nice*


 
chebaby

Don't Count on it...


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Don't Count on it...


  clearly shes bold. she can at least say the mean/rude stuff under her breath but be sweet as pie in her email/replies.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> i was sad about ori they had some good stuff
> 
> *i think ipn will probably be around for another year* or so before she pisses off some high and mighty blogger or youtuber and they put her on blast. and then shell have to go into hiding from all the back lash


 
chebaby

A Year Uh???


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> clearly shes bold. she can *at least say the mean/rude stuff under her breath but be sweet as pie in her email/replies*.


 
chebaby

Girl....Ain't gone happen


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> A Year Uh???


 im being generous


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Girl....Ain't gone happen


 shes a meanie


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> clearly shes bold. she can *at least say the mean/rude stuff under her breath but be sweet as pie in her email/replies.*


 
chebaby

Hmp.  Not gone happen


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> im being generous


 
@chebaby

And she blocked Ltown from ever ordering from her ever Again.

That's so *not* funny

If them new prices ain't right, I ain't gone be able to hang anyway.

The 8 ounces are already $19 -$26


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> And she blocked Ltown from ever ordering from her ever Again.
> 
> That's so *not* funny
> 
> If them new prices ain't right, I ain't gone be able to hang anyway.
> 
> aThe 8 ounces are already $19 -$26


 i saw she told Ltown dont come back no more. i was thinking is she even that big yet where she can tell people she dont want their money? guess so


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *i saw she told Ltown dont come back no more. i was thinking is she even that big yet where she can tell people she dont want their money? guess so*


 
@chebaby

She shole did tell LT & her monnee "GirlBye." 

Hmp. I don't think so, but I may be wrong. 

Eliminating those 4 ounce Jars and only offering 8/16 ounces is not the business.


----------



## divachyk

Hey ladies  thank you for the prayers. Dr. appt yesterday went ok. Their was some areas of concern on dh's PET scan although the CT scan ruled out anything major. We will repeat the exam in 6 mths. Hearing that gives relief (that nothing is majorly wrong) but still puts some concern through your core (because after all the PET showed some hot spots). Dh is hanging strong though. Trying to keep his mind off of it.



SimJam said:


> Yep I was a lil peeved over the weekend ... mainly because of something my mom said ... basically that im spending all this time and money on "specialized hair products" and my hair grew just as fast (maybe even faster) when she was washing my hair with pantine, greasing with Dax and steaming with castor oil maybe 3 times a year
> 
> I had no response





Golden75 said:


> I was thinking along the same lines yesterday.



@SimJam & @Golden75, if we're being honest about this, my hair great just as quick if not better with neglecting it and not doing jack!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

divachyk  Glad everything went well with Your Hubby!  That's a scary time.  I completely understand.

Tell him to stay encouraged.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> She shole did tell LT & her monnee "GirlBye."
> 
> Hmp. I don't think so, but I may be wrong.
> 
> *Eliminating those 4 ounce Jars and only offering 8/16 ounces is not the business.*


 not with the prices she asking for

but to be honest i dont think too many people checking for her anyway


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> not with the prices she asking for
> 
> *but to be honest i dont think too many people checking for her anyway*


 
chebaby

Me either Gir.....


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

So, How's Your Hair feeling after the "Big Take-Down"?????

Is it feeling/looking better?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

I see Trigger extended their Sale.  Wonder if "Sales" have slowed down?


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> So, How's Your Hair feeling after the "Big Take-Down"?????
> 
> Is it feeling/looking better?


 meh its not how it normally is as far as softness and my curls still arent as tight. but i think by the end of this week itll be back to normall.
i might get second day hair tomorrow. if not then i will co wash with cj smoothing conditioner


IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> I see Trigger extended their Sale. Wonder if "Sales" have slowed down?


 she been having a lot of sales lately im wondering if it slowed down too. i wouldnt be surprised if this site is the only sales she gets.


----------



## divachyk

@IDareT'sHair, did your TU go well? I missed the earlier conversation a few days ago but was your usual stylist there (or did she already graduate)?

Brownie518, did you ever do your TU? Did it go good?


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> Well, I just asked to change my IPN order (B1 G1). We'll see what happens....



IDareT'sHair -


----------



## Ltown

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> And she blocked Ltown from ever ordering from her ever Again.
> 
> That's so *not* funny
> 
> If them new prices ain't right, I ain't gone be able to hang anyway.
> 
> The 8 ounces are already $19 -$26




 she sure did like her **#* is the bomb.com i still have that email so she better change your order.



chebaby said:


> i saw she told Ltown dont come back no more. i was thinking is she even that big yet where she can tell people she dont want their money? guess so


chebaby 
  she saving me $$ 


IDareT'sHair said:


> Well, I just asked to change my IPN order (B1 G1). We'll see what happens....




IDareT'sHair, goodluck with that  she don't know you are #1 PJ promoter around these parts, be nice ipn we know you are watching.  


How did your relaxer turn out? Did young girl do it?


----------



## chebaby

Ltown, yea she saving you money. out side of this thread no body knows her

hey ladies
co washed today with curls coconut sublime conditioner and then used tj nourish spa as a leave in. looks like my hair is back to normal. it just needed a little time.

theres another guy at my job i have the hots for why they always gotta be at my job though? lol/


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ltown divachyk 

T/U came out nicely.  I had another Senior who Graduates Oct. 

Thanks for asking. 

She did a nice job.  But she forgot & left me back in the wash-bowl a little too long *running that mouth* and I had to go get her.

That reduced her tip by $5.00.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

That job & them Mennnssss

Glad your Hair is feeling right.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My Hairveda came today!  YAY!  

Team BJ!


----------



## divachyk

IDareT'sHair said:


> Ltown divachyk
> 
> T/U came out nicely.  I had another Senior who Graduates Oct.
> 
> Thanks for asking.
> 
> She did a nice job.  But she forgot & left me back in the wash-bowl a little too long *running that mouth* and I had to go get her.
> 
> That reduced her tip by $5.00.




IDareT'sHair,  I'm glad it came out nicely. I would have docked that tip too.  Shole would.


----------



## Brownie518

Hey, ladies. Looks like I missed ya'll, again.

I washed this morning. I used the CD Olive Infusion set again, as a prepoo. That's some good stankin stuff. 

I ordered a few pH Rinses and the Deep Cleanse from BJ. I think my HQS came today.

IDareT'sHair - Thanks so much, T!!!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518  Glad your package arrived Ms. B!

chebaby  Let me know if yours came too.

divachyk  She had the Mid-Protein Rx (Affirm) on and she said 10 minutes and was gone more like 20-25.  

So I went out there and she said she forgot I was back there.

She actually did a better job than the girl I was depending on. 

So I'll give this one another shot in October.  She said she graduates around the end of October.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 

That IPN Pumpkin Honey Butter left my hair a little 'tacky' feeling. erplexed 

But I probably used too much.  Can't wait to wash on Friday.

Have you tried it yet?

And I think it might be the Honey.  I'll have to play around with it.  It might work better on twists and stuff like that (Natural styles).

I wanted to go back and read the description, but the site is still down.


----------



## divachyk

IDareT'sHair, how chick gonna forget? Glad it all worked out though. 

Some teas/tea spritzes seem to leave a film on my hair. I may need to thin it out a little.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Mernin' Ladies!

Thinking about doing an overnight Oil "Soak" Probably Olive? Maybe Coconut? (since both penetrate). 

Will re-neutralize in the a.m. and cowash with Nutrine Garlic and a little CD Black Vanilla.

I'll write it up at work and see what I come up with. 

I'm thinking about doing a MopTop Rx under my wig tomorrow at work and come home and Steam with SD's Vanilla Silk.

Not sure what kind of Protein I'll use? Maybe Claudie's Reconstructor or Nexxus Keraphix? 

I also have Redken Extreme that's always good after a T/U.

I'm thinking of stuff I have already open.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

divachyk 

My Teas have been fine.  Wonder why you're getting a film?  You shouldn't be.

Pre-Mixed? Or Home-made or both????


----------



## divachyk

@IDareT'sHair, I notice it more with handmade although I've been spritzing daily with premixed and handmade. By day 4 or 5, my hair feels like it has light buildup. Normally I'm washing around day 5 or 6 so it usually is not that big of a deal but I do wonder why this is. Maybe my handmade mixture is too concentrated.


----------



## SimJam

Hay ladies, was supposed to be out of office today but our drivers are on "strike" lol. Well they dont like taking us (my branch) out because we generally just do our work and head right back into the office with no tarrying ... so they get 0 to no overtime.

Oh well that whole division (operations and logistics) behaves like they are demigods so I guess it works for them, but now this sets us back with our work.

As for hair, on Saturday I think Im just gonna DC and shingle for a week of crazy hair lol


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

Hey Ms. Lady!  My Carol's Daughter Black Vanilla arrived today.  

24 ounces of:


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Hey Ms. Lady! My Carol's Daughter Black Vanilla arrived today.
> 
> 24 ounces of:


 :hey:
whats going on?

i got my package last night. i forgot to mention it thank you for everything. i smelled the strawberry cleanser and it is to die for. one of the best smells ever.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> :hey:
> whats going on?
> 
> i got my package last night. i forgot to mention it thank you for everything. i smelled the strawberry cleanser and it is to die for. *one of the best smells ever.*


 
chebaby

I think so too.  It smells Amazing!  

I love the Coconut Lime Cleanser too.  And the Strawberry is suppose to be the Protein Free version.

HQS makes a great Cleansing Conditioner.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

Still waiting on:
*cough* IPN
Hairitage Hydrations


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Hey ladies


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl

Hi Ms. Curly!  What You Buyin'?


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

mkd said:


> @curlyhersheygirl, what are you doing for our birthday?


 

mkd We're going to the Cape for the weekend but I wasn't told what they planned to do while we're there. What do you have planned?


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> 
> Hi Ms. Curly! What You Buyin'?


 
IDareT'sHair I made 2 orders at AveYou 'cuz my sis told me the $25 off $100 is expiring soon and I made a small sage order for some QB.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl

Dang! 

I didn't know it was expiring soon?  I have 1 too.  

I probably won't get to it.

What did you get?


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> 
> Dang!
> 
> I didn't know it was expiring soon? I have 1 too.
> 
> I probably won't get to it.
> 
> *What did you get*?


 

@IDareT'sHair 

4 daily fix
1 CR aloe whipped
2 CJ deep fix
1 HTN folicle stimulator
1 HTN growth lotion

Sage

1 MTCG
1 AOHC


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> I think so too. It smells Amazing!
> 
> I love the Coconut Lime Cleanser too. And the Strawberry is suppose to be the Protein Free version.
> 
> HQS makes a great Cleansing Conditioner.


 i used the coconut lime cleanser today its amazing.
cant wait to try the strawberry one.
one of the best cleansing conditioners ive tried.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Still waiting on:
> **cough* IPN*
> Hairitage Hydrations


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl

Nice Haul Ms. Curly!

chebaby 

I can't wait to try the Strawberry too!


----------



## Brownie518

Hello, ladies!! I just came from seeing Bourne and having 3 huge margaritas..El Ninos!!! 

That Strawberry cleanser does smell good, right??? 
I think I might like that Greaseless Moisture...

I just placed my Wait List order with IPN. 
Waiting on:

Claudie;'s
IPN
Hairveda
Naturalista


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair

That Pumpkin Honey Butta is thick and rich and you only need a little. I use mine as a prepoo or on my body.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *That Strawberry cleanser does smell good, right??? *
> *I think I might like that Greaseless Moisture...*
> 
> I just placed my Wait List order with IPN.
> Waiting on:
> 
> *Naturalista*


 
@Brownie518

Hey Girl, so how are you using GM? I don't know where mine is... 

I need to look for it. I hope I didn't give it away.

Yeah, that Strawberry smells thebomb.com

Keep me posted on that Naturalista.

Oh Yeah, I forgot I am waiting on Claudie too


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *That Pumpkin Honey Butta is thick and rich and you only need a little. I use mine as a prepoo or on my body.*


 
Brownie518

My hair felt 'grainy/tacky/dirty'.erplexed  

Maybe it was the Powders and I used too much.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

I'm doing an Overnight Olive Oil "soak"


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> Brownie518
> 
> My hair felt 'grainy/tacky/dirty'.erplexed
> 
> Maybe it was the Powders and I used too much.


IDareT'sHair

I took a little bit of GM and spread it through my hair and sealed it up.  It's very moisturizing but it's nice and light. I only got a sample but I will probably be reordering. 

Yeah, you probably used too much Pumpkin Honey. That stuff is thick and rich as hell and you only need a tiny bit. I think it's too thick for me too use except before washing. I do like it, though.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> Brownie518
> 
> I'm doing an Overnight Olive Oil "soak"


IDareT'sHair

Olive Oil prepoos put my hair on the road to recovery.  I still do them once in a while with plain EVOO. Especially if my hair or scalp are really dry. Does me right!

I'm going to do a nice soak on Saturday. Not sure with what, though.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *I took a little bit of GM and spread it through my hair and sealed it up.  It's very moisturizing but it's nice and light. I only got a sample but I will probably be reordering. *
> 
> *Yeah, you probably used too much Pumpkin Honey. That stuff is thick and rich as hell and you only need a tiny bit.* I think it's too thick for me too use except before washing. I do like it, though.


 
Brownie518

I don't think I have my GM anymore...... 

I'll remember that about the Pumpkin Butter.  I may use it for a PreRx or something.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

I found my Jar of GM


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair

Did you give that GM away? I think you would like it. It's a lighter version of the Go Deep, as far as consistency. It's really nice. Doesn't weigh your hair down at al.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *Olive Oil prepoos put my hair on the road to recovery.  I still do them once in a while with plain EVOO. Especially if my hair or scalp are really dry. Does me right!*
> 
> I'm going to do a nice soak on Saturday. Not sure with what, though.


 
Brownie518

Another friend of mine always does an Olive 'soak' after her Relaxers.  But she does it the same day.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

IDareT'sHair said:


> *I found my Jar of GM*


 


Brownie518 said:


> *Did you give that GM away? I think you would like it. It's a lighter version of the Go Deep, as far as consistency. It's really nice. Doesn't weigh your hair down at al.*


 
@Brownie518

Got It!

I tried it when I first got it and put it away. I thought I may have given it away.

I like it.  I sent chebaby Che a sample to try.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

Your "Gurl" Currrrl 'nem don't send no samples........


----------



## Brownie518

I love that IPN Turn Me Loose. I just ordered a 16oz of that joint.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *I love that IPN Turn Me Loose. I just ordered a 16oz of that joint.*


 
Brownie518

You know I *heart* that 

I think you're going to really like that Carrot & Avocado.


----------



## chebaby

that HQ strawberry cleasner smells like strawberry starburst. i can smell the lime in it too

tonight imma slather my scalp in trigga and bun with CR moisture butter(almost forgot about good ole cr).


----------



## IDareT'sHair

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> *Your "Gurl" Currrrl 'nem don't send no samples........*


 
@Brownie518

Currrrl 'nem send 20 emails a day don't they? 

I'm tempted to 'unsubscribe' to her and Jada, PDiddy, and MaryJ 'nem..


----------



## chebaby

oh i forgot my curlmart came today. the mop top conditioner smells good, very lemony. and i been seeing review videos on yt about the miss jessies pillow soft curls smelling good.
i dont know what these folks talking about. i mean yea it smells good if i was taking a load of laundry out the dryer. why would i want my hair to smell like fabric softener?


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> Currrrl 'nem send 20 emails a day don't they?
> 
> *I 'tempted to 'unsubscribe' to her and Jada, PDiddy, and MaryJ 'nem*..


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> Brownie518
> 
> Your "Gurl" Currrrl 'nem don't send no samples........


IDareT'sHair

Nope, not a one!! 
I wonder how long that Peer Rewards 20% off code is good for....

I finished up:

CD Monoi Conditioner
CD Monoi shampoo
HV pH Rinse
Hairitiage Happy Hemp

I have no backups for these.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> that HQ strawberry cleasner smells like strawberry starburst. i can smell the lime in it too
> 
> tonight imma slather my scalp in trigga and bun with *CR moisture butter(almost forgot about good ole cr).*


 
chebaby

I haven't tried this.  I'll have to try it this Fall/Winter.

Imma be all "Buttered Up"


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518 @chebaby

I'm scaling back my SD's Cart.  It was $110 SMH

I have to get my MD Aloe & Mint Pomade (for winter).

So...... I really wanted all that SD's.erplexed 

We'll see if/when there is a Sale whether I add stuff back in. 

Cause I still want some SSI Okra Winfrey.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair

110??? What the...???


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *110??? What the...???*


 
@Brownie518

Yup (maybe more) Here's what I had:

1 Creme de la Silk
2 Shea What Deux 
2 Mocha Silk Infusion
2 Vanilla Silks
1 Satin Smooth Hair Creme
1 Almond Buttercreme
2 Destination Hydration
1 Nourish


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair

Well, then......

I was going to get:

Creme de la Silk
Bling Butter
Go Moist shampoo
Shea What Deux


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> Well, then......
> 
> I was going to get:
> 
> Creme de la Silk
> Bling Butter
> Go Moist shampoo
> Shea What Deux


 
Brownie518

Did you get any of the HQS Shampoos?  I know you were looking at those....

I thought your SD's Cart would be bigger (like mine)


----------



## mkd

curlyhersheygirl, I don't really have any plans.  Probably just go to dinner with my family.  This year I am not as excited as usual for some reason.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518 @chebaby
> 
> I'm scaling back my SD's Cart. * It was $110 SMH*
> 
> I have to get my MD Aloe & Mint Pomade (for winter).
> 
> So...... I really wanted all that SD's.erplexed
> 
> We'll see if/when there is a Sale whether I add stuff back in.
> 
> Cause I still want some SSI Okra Winfrey.


 that sho is a lot of monies but her stuff is good.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *that sho is a lot of monies but her stuff is good*.


 
chebaby

Notice I said:  It "Was" $110.....I'm out of the mood


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Notice I said: It "Was" $110.....I'm out of the mood


 i would be out of the mood too


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *i would be out of the mood too*


 
chebaby  Um...Okay...Since I've been 'waiting'......

Hairveda, Afroveda, Hydroquench, Claudie, Hairitage have *ALL* had Sales.

And now Marie Dean's is coming up & still no SD Sale.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby Um...Okay...Since I've been 'waiting'......
> 
> *Hairveda, Afroveda, Hydroquench, Claudie, Hairitage *have *ALL* had Sales.
> 
> And now Marie Dean's is coming up & still no SD Sale.


 
chebaby

And IPN & Currl 'nem


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby Um...Okay...Since I've been 'waiting'......
> 
> Hairveda, Afroveda, Hydroquench, Claudie, Hairitage have *ALL* had Sales.
> 
> And now Marie Dean's is coming up & still no SD Sale.


 i waiting on her to have a sale too even though i dont need nothing. i want that chocolate conditioner.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

Imma just gone & get my MD and wait to see what SSI gone do.

Maybe I'll wait until BF to look at SD's again.erplexed


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> Brownie518
> 
> Did you get any of the HQS Shampoos?  I know you were looking at those....
> 
> I thought your SD's Cart would be bigger (like mine)


IDareT'sHair

I got the Clarifying one.  Smells good. I plan to try it on Saturday. 

As far as my SD list... You know I'll probably add in some Wheat Germ, Destination, and/or Vanilla Silk.... And the Chocolate Bliss is she brings that one out.


----------



## Brownie518

Finished up:

2oz Jar of Joe
Hydratherma Naturals oil
4oz JBCO

The next few washes, I'm definitely going to be using things just so I can finish them up and get them out so I can make room for my recent purchases...

I should be able to get through with 2 MD 12 ouncers, CD Khoret Amen Smoothie, Claudie's Normalizing conditioner, HV Red Tea, and IPN Molasses Hydration.


----------



## Golden75

Another Happy Friday in full swing.  

Bout to finish up a Cladie gel, 1 backup.  

Will crack open the HV Red Tea gel to see how they compare.  

Finished Oyin Frank juice - no backups. 

Using PBN MM as a leave-in - good stuff there.

Still in braids, they are fuzzing so quick I am constantly re-doing.  Had to cut washing to every 2 weeks, but I don't even think it matters, they just stay fuzzed  

Taking a chill on oiling my scalp.  Something is really aggravating my acne, so trying to weed out sources.

Going to pass on HQS & MD.  Will ponder SD & SSI.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

From DB's FB page


Great news!! We will be having a Back to School Sale for ONE DAY ONLY!

Discount : 15%
Coupon Code: back2school
Sale starts: 9:00 AM Friday, August 17th
...Sale ends at 9:00 AM Saturday, August 18th

Happy Shopping!


----------



## Brownie518

Hello, ladies!! Hope you're all having a great day!!  

What's everyone up to with their hair this weekend?
I plan to soak my hair in some Trigger tomorrow afternoon and let it sit for the day. I'll wash, do a tea rinse, and DC with MD Vanilla Repair.


----------



## chebaby

chello ladies
so my hair has been mad frizzy lately. not exactly sure why. even when i used kckt(which usually gives me super tight shiny curls) i got nothing but frizz. and my hair hasnt really been soft either.
so today i co washed with cj smoothing conditioner. left in a good amount of smoothing lotion(forgot i had this) and then topped it off with some cj honey butta so its been a cj kinda day lol.
my hair is about 95% dry and so far no frizz. i think i may even get second day hair.


----------



## divachyk

Hey Ladies! Countdown to TU is on. My appt is next week. My hair has really behaved much better since chopping unruly ends. I will never repeat the mistake of not trimming as that was not a good move for my hair's health.

I am sticking to staples right now. Will resume playing in my stash post-TU.


----------



## Ltown

Hello ladies!

Busy with class taking stats 

I don't know what i'm doing with the hair this weekend maybe a oil soak, use up jessi shea, tea rinse, and  dc with naturelle.  I will be using up hv red tea smoothie, i like that more than the moisturizer so will rebuy. 

I'm waiting on claudie, need to try hydrq cowash. I have some dumb blonde nonsulfate shampoo, that stuff is clearly full of sulfate ans some.

IDareT'sHair, tried the ipn root ii very thick.


----------



## divachyk

I am still waiting on my AV shipment. I know going in what her ship times are but slow shipping makes me forget what I've purchased. I almost forgot about this order.


----------



## Golden75

divachyk said:
			
		

> I am still waiting on my AV shipment. I know going in what her ship times are but slow shipping makes me forget what I've purchased. I almost forgot about this order.



When did you order? divachyk


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Hey Ya'll!  I just got home. 

I need to rinse this Mop-Top DC'er out (had it on all day under my Wig) and then Steam with some SD's.

My Hairitage came, but I'm missing something.  Lemme go convo her.


----------



## divachyk

Golden75, 3 Aug and the order still shows processing.


----------



## Golden75

Lawd my cat scared the bejeezus outta me!  I thought someone was peeping in my window.  It was the cat, licking herself.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@divachyk Girl, you know Veda #2 is as slow as Veda #1 (if not slower)


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I am so bummed because HH left one of my items out of my package.  

Oh Well.  Hopefully, I'll hear back from her soon.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75 said:


> *Lawd my cat scared the bejeezus outta me! I thought someone was peeping in my window. It was the cat, licking herself.*


 
Golden75  

This a.m. about _4 O'Rock_ all my Smoke Dectectors went off.  I jumped skrait up.  And ran to check out was was going on.

As soon as I laid back down it happened again.  It wouldn't stop until like 5:30 and pretty soon it was time to get up.  It would Stop/Start/Stop/Start

But every time I was scared to death.

What a way to start a Friday.


----------



## divachyk

Veda #1 and #2 are very slow IDareT'sHair.  Sorry about your HH. Hopefully they will square you up soon. That smoke detector would have startled me too. I've had my house alarm to do that and I freaked out every single time. 

Golden75, your cat is funny.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

Hey Ladies.

Busy week. My twist out from Mon nite didnt dry completely so it was frizzie. I did a few up dos with it but cowashed it out. Wore a wash n go yesterday trying to get back my hair to how it felt before I first washed it.

Washed today and finished up my last BFH condish, hqs go deep. Made up a tea rinse with roobis and hibiscus and use kbb hair milk as leave in. Used Darcy's coco smoothing lotion for some Bantu knots. Oiled scalp with Trigga. Hair feels a lot better.

 Was supposed to go to the beach tomorrow but its supposed to be 75 with scattered thunderstorms.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Vonnieluvs08

Speaking of BFH, I rinsed tonight with one of the Rinses (Green Apple).  It was 'slightly' runny.  I don't remember them being that way before.  

It's probably old.  It's been in the Fridge tho'.  It smelled okay.  I just don't remember the consistency being like that.

Imma be using up the remainder of my BFH Stash in the upcoming weeks (due to age).


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

Hey T. 

Yeah my rinse actually was dried out from being old. 

My honey wash was a lil runny from being old too. 

Gotta work on rotating the stash so this doesn't happen to often.


----------



## Ltown

IDareT'sHair said:


> Golden75
> 
> This a.m. about _4 O'Rock_ all my Smoke Dectectors went off.  I jumped skrait up.  And ran to check out was was going on.
> 
> As soon as I laid back down it happened again.  It wouldn't stop until like 5:30 and pretty soon it was time to get up.  It would Stop/Start/Stop/Start
> 
> But every time I was scared to death.
> 
> What a way to start a Friday.



IDaret'shair, glad it wasn't real.  Wow that is scary but at least you know they worked, are they ran on batteries or electric?


----------



## bajandoc86

Hey ladies! Happy weekend 

I hit the gym HARD today : 30 mins treadmill run; upper body weights, 45 mins cycling class. I am planning to go to a high end, all-inclusive beach party in Oct....so the body needs to be on point. 

In other news: Why some ppl be starting 50-11 threads all ova the forum, and half the time the OP has you like huh?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ltown

One of them is Hard-Wired and the other 3 are Battery operated.  

I know it wasn't the Batteries, because I already changed them earlier in the year, because they were doing that "Chirp" "Chirp" mess.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Vonnieluvs08  Agreed.  Gotta keep that rotation on point.

bajandoc86 I know by October you'll be knockin' 'em dead.


----------



## SimJam

Golden75 said:


> Lawd my cat scared the bejeezus outta me!  I thought someone was peeping in my window.  It was the cat, licking herself.



Chile my cat scares the heck out of me too .... he will jump straight up in the air (from a sleeping position) for no apparent reason or he will act like he hears sounds in the living room, when we in the bedroom 

I live alone and have an overactive imagination I dont need Jasper enabling messiness 

As for hair, I just cowashed with HV Amala creme rinse, did and acv rinse then did a final cowash with Amala 

slapped some sitrinillah  on and Im gonna sleep with it in and rinse out in the morning..... then I'll  shingle in some kccc.


----------



## SimJam

Hair this morning. Spritzed with my horsetail, marshmallow, burdock root tea before shingling in some kccc

Im gonna dry it on low with the blow drier soon ... in hopes of not having it shrink too much 

Finished:

1 kccc (2 back ups . cracked open one of them to finish my hair)
1 BFH conditioner (definitely the last one ...no back ups)
1 sitrinillah (3 back ups... cracked open one of them to finish my hair)


----------



## IDareT'sHair

SimJam  Hair looks really good Ms. Lady!  Cute! Cute! Cute!

I'm so jelly you finished up your BFH. 

Geezus I have 4 bottles to get through:

2 Cleansing Conditioners
2 Shine Rinses

Lawd them thangs been in the Fridge for a minute.  Will be using these for the next wash days.


----------



## SimJam

bajandoc86 I agree with Miss T, you will be smashing !!!
which party is that, frenchmen?


----------



## SimJam

IDareT'sHair said:


> SimJam  Hair looks really good Ms. Lady!  Cute! Cute! Cute!
> 
> *I'm so jelly you finished up your BFH.
> *
> Geezus I have 4 bottles to get through:
> 
> 2 Cleansing Conditioners
> 2 Shine Rinses
> 
> Lawd them thangs been in the Fridge for a minute.  Will be using these for the next wash days.



Thanks T. 

when I was doing my hair I was thinking that this thread and you ladies have really contributed to the health of my hair.

Particularly recently finally trying co-washers and teas - hair is just behaving awesomely 

That darn BFH  

about 2 washdays ago I thought I had finished my BFH and then when I was cleaning out the fridge the day after I found a 1/4 bottle hiding behind some black soap 

I really do/did like those conditioners.... but something about the company kinda rubs me the wrong way, so Im not gonna order any more


----------



## bajandoc86

SimJam & IDareT'sHair Aww thanks! 

Yep - will be going to Frenchmen.  The only thing is about Frenchmen....it can feel like I just went to work. LOL. The amount of colleagues I see! 

I am tryna figure out what to do with my hair for the party. Cause last time the humidity/shaking my booty absolutely killed my baby twistout. 

SimJam Your hair is very pretty! And you look very UP for this time of mawnin'. I'm mad I am up this early. lolol.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

SimJam

I agree SJ.  I really like the 4 things I have left from BFH (that's why I held on to them).  After they re-did the site, she kinda lost me.  

It's a Hodge-Podge of a hotmess.  It gives me a head-ache trying to nagivate through it.  That site is just too busy. 

When I'm ready to hit PayNah, I want to keep it simple as possible.

Glad the Teas & the Cowashing is workin' it out for you.  Me Too!  It's been Great.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@bajandoc86 I'm sure the 'baby' twist-out you had last time, is all grown up!

I know your outfit will be slamming. Hair & MakeUp on point. We already know how you gone roll out.

Make Sure you represent us Well.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My "It's Perfectly Natural" shipped.  

Still haven't heard back from Hairitage Hydrations and my missing Creamy Macadamia. 

I ordered 2, received 1.

Not sure when I'll get my next HQS? I don't know if you all have been keeping up with that thread, but the Owner is having some Health issues right now. 

And it's in the Middle of this Huge 50% off Sale. 

Lawd....hopefully, I get my order.


----------



## SimJam

HAHA bajandoc86 never was a morning person but in my "old age" Ive become one. Been up since 4:30 or so watching infomercials youtube videos and researching some stuff to buy for my turtles  

would have done my hair at that time but I thought my kccc was by my parents house, but at about 6am I checked and I had taken up a new tub so i just went at it.

Im ashamed ... but not really ... to say that Ive started keeping stuff at my parents house in my old room   ... its only 5 mins away so I can just pop in and get stuff 

I usually wear a twist out to beach parties ... starts off nice and defined and evolves. I always take a hair tie to put my hair up into a puff if needed but its never been needed


----------



## SimJam

IDareT'sHair said:


> My "It's Perfectly Natural" shipped.
> 
> Still haven't heard back from Hairitage Hydrations and my missing Creamy Macadamia.
> 
> I ordered 2, received 1.
> 
> Not sure when I'll get my next HQS? I don't know if you all have been keeping up with that thread, but *the Owner is having some Health issues right now*.
> 
> And it's in the Middle of this Huge 50% off Sale.
> 
> Lawd....hopefully, I get my order.



not to sound cold but ... this illness thing seems to conveniently crop up just before companies go belly up 

have not been keeping up with the thread so if my comment is out of place ... I apologize

*Edit* just read the thread and FB post ... hope she has a speedy recovery and gets a clean bill of health


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

mkd dance7:


Happy Birthday sis May God continue to bless you richly today and always


----------



## bajandoc86

Happy Birthday mkd!! Hope you have an awesome day!


----------



## mkd

Thank you ladies!  Happy birthday to you toocurlyhersheygirl!  I hope your day is wonderful.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

mkd Thanks sis.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl mkd

You two Ladies are Wonderful!  I wish you the best!

blowkiss:


----------



## IDareT'sHair

SimJam said:


> *not to sound cold but ... this illness thing seems to conveniently crop up just before companies go belly up *


 

SimJam

Yeah... A few folks in that thread has already begun to speculate.  

I just hope we get our stuff.


----------



## bajandoc86

You too curlyhersheygirl! Happy Birthday!


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

Happy Birthday to ya!! Happy Birthday to ya!! HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!! (in my stevie rendition)

mkd
curlyhersheygirl

May God bless and keep both of you and your families!!


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair & bajandoc86 Thanks ladies.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Vonnieluvs08 said:


> Happy Birthday to ya!! Happy Birthday to ya!! HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!! (in my stevie rendition)
> 
> @mkd
> @curlyhersheygirl
> 
> May God bless and keep both of you and your families!!


 

Vonnieluvs08 Thanks


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Vonnieluvs08

Do you have any outstanding orders with HQS?

Also Brownie518 ?

*please go to HQS thread*


----------



## Brownie518

mkd
curlyhersheygirl


----------



## Brownie518

Hello, ladies. What's going on? Nice to finally have a day below 85. I'm all alone today so I'm cleaning, washing, and cooking. I'll be doing my hair later.

HQS - I got my first order from this sale and just placed a 2nd the other day...fingers crossed and wishin her good health


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518 Hello Ms. B! You still got that Trigga' marinate-'n? 

I hate when folks say that.....

What you cooking? 

I've been using HH's Sprout. Feeling good.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> HQS - I got my first order from this sale and *just placed a 2nd the other day...fingers crossed* and wishin her good health


 
Brownie518  Fangas' crossed & keeping track of them 30 days too.....


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> Brownie518  Fangas' crossed & keeping track of them 30 days too.....


IDareT'sHair

Girrrlll.....


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> Girrrlll.....


 
Brownie518

Chile...ain't nothin' worse than having some moneee out there unaccounted for.erplexed

I'm on the hook too.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

IDareT'sHair

I got my first order pretty quick.  I thought about a second order but my money is getting tight with the Bday Party so I decided not to.

I only read the last part of the thread.  Hoping that she gets it together and things work out.  I like most of what I've used so far.

I guess these new vendors are going to weed themselves out on their own vs me having to narrow down lines.

Will wait til BF to try SD and may snatch up some SSI for Labor Day if the funds straighten out.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518 Hello Ms. B! You still got that Trigga' marinate-'n?
> 
> I hate when folks say that.....
> 
> What you cooking?
> 
> I've been using HH's Sprout. Feeling good.


IDareT'sHair

I didn't put my Trigga on yet to marinate  

I'm gonna be cookin on the grill today. It's so nice out so I'm gonna sit on the porch with my Nook and a drank and do some grillin! One of my brothers might stop by and a friend of mine is coming so we'll be chillin. I'm cooking chicken, burgers, vegetables, and maybe some shrimp.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 

Nice little menu Ms. B!  Sounds like a Fun Gathering.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> Brownie518
> 
> Nice little menu Ms. B!  Sounds like a Fun Gathering.


IDareT'sHair

Yeah, I'm hungry already. It will be nice and relaxing. SO is in Pennsylvania today with one of my other brothers, too. Had to do my own scalp massage this morning...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> Yeah, I'm hungry already. It will be nice and relaxing. SO is in Pennsylvania today with one of my other brothers, too. *Had to do my own scalp massage this morning...*


 
@Brownie518

*cough* Yeah....for some reason, I kinda' figured you had done your own.

That's why I didn't Clown you in that other post.

...I'm sure you'll get one when He gets home!.inocchio......

*i can always tell*


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> *cough* Yeah....for some reason, I kinda' figured you had done your own.
> 
> That's why I didn't Clown you in that other post.
> 
> ...I'm sure you'll get one when He gets home!.inocchio......
> 
> *i can always tell*


IDareT'sHair


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

Yeah my Shipping Notice that I got today from IPN was for an outstanding order of

2 8 ounce Root Foods
2 8 ounce Tea-Lightful Shines
1 4 ounce Root Food
1 4 ounce Tea-Lightful


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> Brownie518
> 
> Yeah my Shipping Notice that I got today from IPN was for an outstanding order of
> 
> 2 8 ounce Root Foods
> 2 8 ounce Tea-Lightful Shines
> 1 4 ounce Root Food
> 1 4 ounce Tea-Lightful


IDareT'sHair

You'll be set into Spring 

I have quite a few things coming, myself...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

I wanna order something. 

But right now I only want:

Silk Dreams
Afroveda Shikakai Oil x2  or maybe 1 Shikakai and 1 Hibiscus Oil


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair

You should get one of each of those oils from AV. They are both great.. 

I could go for some SD myself...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> @IDareT'sHair
> 
> You'll be set into Spring
> 
> I have quite a few things coming, myself...


 
Brownie518

Right.  Yep.  Well into Spring with the Grease/Pomades.  

And I'll also have:

Hairitage's
Claudie's
1 Brown Butter Beauty Healthy Hair Butter
Some random 'stuff' from Njoi
Some random's from Butters N Bars
Will get Marie Dean Aloe & Mint next week


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *You should get one of each of those oils from AV.* They are both great..
> 
> I could go for some SD myself...


 
Brownie518

I want that durn Shikakai BAD!....  Durn Mala shouldna' sent me that sample.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair

I think I've tried all of her oils, except that Rice one. Love them all.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *I think I've tried all of her oils, except that Rice one. Love them all*.


 
Brownie518

I need to go check her "Deals of the Day" and see if she changed it.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair

I was gonna go check, too. LOL!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *I was gonna go check, too. LOL!*


 

Brownie518

No Active Deals of the Day today. 

Hmp.  I should ask her if there is gone be a Labor Day Sale.

Lemme email her right quick.


----------



## mkd

Thank you ladies for the bday wishes. You girls are the best!


----------



## divachyk

Happy Birthday curlyhersheygirl & mkd :blowkiss:


----------



## divachyk

Ladies, does sapote oil solidify when cool and liquidfy when warm like evco? Both of my sapotes have white chunks in them. Resembles the look of oil solidifying. The entire bottle isn't solidified though. Neither of them smell rancid but I'm unsure what's going on.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

divachyk  Yes, it Solidifies.


----------



## Ltown

Good Morning ladies!

Happy Birthday Mkd and Curlyhersheygirl!

IDareT'sHair, you are up early?  You like ipn root ii?  Its very think to put on scalp.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ltown

I 'prefer' the regular Root Food vs RFII and I like the Tea-Lightful Shine Pomade


----------



## Brownie518

Hey, ladies. I should be asleep since I have to work tonight but, oh well.

I washed last night and used Afroveda's ACV Rinse. It's very good. I'd buy it again, for sure. I finished up a Marie Dean 12oz, Claudie's Isha Cream, and CD shampoo.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518 Hey Ya' Ms. B! 

AV's ACV Rinse was one of the recent "deals" for like 12 or 13 bucks.

I'm glad you tried it (I've always wanted to). 

Next time it's on sale, I may pick that up.

Good Job using stuff up. I'm almost done with a SD's VS.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I see Shi-Naturals has a "new" Avocado Hair Oil.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My Claudie Shipped.


----------



## Shay72

Yep, it's been a long damn time . My subscription will be up soon and of course I will renew. Summer at work is almost done for me . Headed to Myrtle Beach this weekend with my friend and her cousin. Also met a guy online . That's my update. Oh yes, I also turned the big 4-0 on the 25th of last month. One more thing I've lost 25 lbs. Whew...I think I'm done for real. Will go back and attempt to catch up.


----------



## divachyk

Thank you IDareT'sHair. I hadn't used my sapote in a while and was like what happened!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72 said:


> Yep, it's been a long damn time . My subscription will be up soon and of course I will renew. Summer at work is almost done for me . Headed to Myrtle Beach this weekend with my friend and her cousin.* Also met a guy online . That's my update. Oh yes, I also turned the big 4-0 on the 25th of last month. One more thing I've lost 25 lbs. Whew...I think I'm done for real.* Will go back and attempt to catch up.


 
Shay72

Welcome Back Ms. Lady!  I knew you had met 'someone'....

Happy Belated!  and Congrats on the 25 lbs


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@divachyk 

Yeah, I discovered that about the Sapote a while back. Pequi Oil does the same thing. 

I started to run it under warm water, but I pulled out something else instead.


----------



## SimJam

Shay72 said:


> Yep, it's been a long damn time . My subscription will be up soon and of course I will renew. Summer at work is almost done for me . Headed to Myrtle Beach this weekend with my friend and her cousin. Also met a guy online . That's my update. Oh yes, I also turned the big 4-0 on the 25th of last month. One more thing I've lost 25 lbs. Whew...I think I'm done for real. Will go back and attempt to catch up.



Now THATS and update !!!!
awesome on all fronts


----------



## Brownie518

Shay72 said:


> Yep, it's been a long damn time . My subscription will be up soon and of course I will renew. Summer at work is almost done for me . Headed to Myrtle Beach this weekend with my friend and her cousin. Also met a guy online . That's my update. Oh yes, I also turned the big 4-0 on the 25th of last month. One more thing I've lost 25 lbs. Whew...I think I'm done for real. Will go back and attempt to catch up.


Shay72

 Hey, Shay!!! 

Happy belated!!!!  Congrats on the 25!!  And on the guy...!!!


----------



## Ltown

Shay72, wow you mia and came back with great new congratulations on the weight loss and Happy Belated Birthday! Lioness!


----------



## chebaby

chello ladies
ive missed yall this weekend.

happy belated birthday curly and mkd!!!!

my hair received a beating this weekedn lol. yesterday spurr of the moment i flat ironed my hair i deep conditioned for 2 hours with sd mocha then shampooed with come clean and detangled with jane carter conditioner.

today it rained and i didnt get caught in the rain but the humidity had my hair a frizzy ball already so i fell asleep in some cj repair me and shampooed with come clean. im thinking about steaming with something else tonight and then playingg in some products.


----------



## chebaby

hey IDareT'sHair


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

Che-llo Chelady!  I was wondering where you were this weekend!

I was getting ready to log-off.

Glad to see you!

Rubbed in some IPN's Root Food.


----------



## bronzebomb

Hey ladies! Just stopping buy to say hi!   My hair is still in kinky twists from the cruise!  I love Apple TV just installed it!  I can watch the YouTube videos on the TV screen


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Che-llo Chelady!  I was wondering where you were this weekend!
> 
> I was getting ready to log-off.
> 
> Glad to see you!
> 
> Rubbed in some IPN's Root Food.


i been out all weekend and only logged in a few times from my phone when i could just to see what was going on.

i thought of you while flat ironing my hair i was like T gonna think im crazy the way ive been going back and forth with my hair

im trying to get the energy to steam


----------



## chebaby

bronzebomb said:


> Hey ladies! Just stopping buy to say hi!   My hair is still in kinky twists from the cruise!  I love Apple TV just installed it!  *I can watch the YouTube videos on the TV screen*


that sounds so cool


----------



## chebaby

I call myself cutting layers while it was straight.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> i been out all weekend and only logged in a few times from my phone when i could just to see what was going on.
> 
> i thought of you while flat ironing my hair *i was like T gonna think im crazy the way ive been going back and forth with my hair*
> 
> *im trying to get the energy to steam*


 
chebaby  Nah....I didn't think that  You know how we do.

Yes, please Steam



chebaby said:


> *I call myself cutting layers while it was straight.*
> 
> View attachment 164401


 
chebaby  SMH.  Lawd! ...That's ALOT of Hair Che!!!!  How did it turn out?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby 

Did a little _impromptu_ Sale last night. Totally unexpected. 

Will use that $ for my Marie Dean on the 22nd.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Did a little _impromptu_ Sale last night. Totally unexpected.
> 
> Will use that $ for my Marie Dean on the 22nd.


 sounds good.
what you getting from MD?

if i get anything itll be that coffee and kokum and the vanilla repair you and brownie told me about.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby  Nah....I didn't think that  You know how we do.
> 
> Yes, please Steam
> 
> 
> 
> @chebaby  SMH.  Lawd! ...That's ALOT of Hair Che!!!!  How did it turn out?


while it was straight you couldnt tell i cut anything except in the front it framed my face better.
i left the back long only trimming about half an inch.

ill let you know how it looks tomorrow after its styled. hope i didnt screw it up


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

I want 2 8 ounce Aloe & Mint Scalp Pomades (for Fall/Winter).

I thought about getting 1 A&M and 1 Argan Hair Creme?  

Still trying to decide........More than likely I'll probably end up with 2 Aloe & Mint's tho'.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> while it was straight you couldnt tell i cut anything except in the front it framed my face better.
> i left the back long only trimming about half an inch.
> 
> *ill let you know how it looks tomorrow after its styled. hope i didnt screw it up*


 
@chebaby

Well...I'd rather see YOU screw it up rather than some Scissor Happy Stylist.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

Shay72  Congrats lady and happy belated birthday!!  You gone for the summer and come back with all these fabulous updates!!

I still need to take pics of my bantu knot out but I'm so lazy about pics now.  Got a lot of compliments, tho I'm not feeling it like I thought I would.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

Hey, looking at your Cut Strands....I see alot of "red" highlights in the strands.  

Looks really pretty.  I bet you have a nice Color going on there.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Well...I'd rather see YOU screw it up rather than some Scissor Happy Stylist.


i feel the same way. i would cry if a stylists messed my hair up. but if i mess it up theres not much i can say


IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Hey, looking at your Cut Strands....I see alot of "red" highlights in the strands.
> 
> Looks really pretty.  I bet you have a nice Color going on there.


thank you. the color is really nice but only looks that good when straight. when curly you cant see the color that well.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> i feel the same way. i would cry if a stylists messed my hair up. *but if i mess it up theres not much i can say*
> 
> thank you. *the color is really nice but only looks that good when straight. when curly you cant see the color that well.*


 
chebaby  Exactly

Yeah, you can definitely see the Reddish-Auburn Highlights  Very Nice.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Welp.  

My IPN should arrive this week.  And my Claudie.  Hairitage owes me 1 Creamy Macadamia Hair Creme.  

So, I should have some stuff coming.


----------



## chebaby

forgot about jasmines.
im about to slather my hair in avocado silky and steam


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> Welp.
> 
> My IPN should arrive this week.  And my Claudie.  Hairitage owes me 1 Creamy Macadamia Hair Creme.
> 
> So, I should have some stuff coming.


did you ever hear back from hairitage?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *forgot about jasmines.*
> *im about to slather my hair in avocado silky and steam*


 
chebaby  Me & Brownie518 were just talmbout Jasmine's A&S. 

I plan to pull out a jar of either the A&S or the Hibiscus after I finish this last little corner of SD's Vanilla Silk.  

Or put 1 of each into my rotation.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *did you ever hear back from hairitage?*


 
chebaby  Yeah, she apologized and said she would send out right away.  I told her no rush, but I wanted to let her know.

I'm more 'concerned' about HQS.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

Did you ladies see the new prices at IPN

8oz is $17 ($2.13 per oz)
16oz is $25.50 ($1.59 per oz)

Yeah I'm done with her can't afford these prices like that especially with her attitude.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby  Me & @Brownie518 were just talmbout Jasmine's A&S.
> 
> I plan to pull out a jar of either the A&S or the Hibiscus after I finish this last little corner of SD's Vanilla Silk.
> 
> Or put 1 of each into my rotation.


i said i was gonna save my jasmines and i saved it so long i forgot about it
i havent used a she rinse in a loooonnnnnggggg time. imma start pulling those out before summer is over.

and i need to pull out my SD too.
i used the mocha but thats it. i havent touched my other SD stuff in a long time.


IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby  Yeah, she apologized and said she would send out right away.  I told her no rush, but I wanted to let her know.
> 
> I'm more 'concerned' about HQS.


im glad shes sending it out.

im gonna read that HQ thread tonight. i think ive only been in that thread once so i dont know whats up with it except what you guys say in here.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Vonnieluvs08 Yeah, I saw those prices. Right now, I'm good.erplexed

Honestly, I thought they'd be higher.

@chebaby HQS is having some health challenges. She plans to close in September to recuperate (if she has to have surgery) 

Meanwhile folks are waiting for their stuff.


----------



## Shay72

Thanks
IDareT'sHair
Brownie518
SimJam
Ltown
Vonnieluvs08

Finally caught up with the thread hours later . Actually what got me back on here is I was watching a "King of Queens" episode and it was all about Carrie's bun and how much Doug hated it. It was funny as hayle and made me think of ya'll.

I haven't bought anything so I will be up to buy for Labor Day maybe, definitely on Black Friday.

Happy Belated B-day mkd curlyhersheygirl


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Vonnieluvs08 Yeah, I saw those prices. Right now, I'm good.erplexed
> 
> Honestly, I thought they'd be higher.
> 
> @chebaby HQS is having some health challenges. She plans to close in September to recuperate (if she has to have surgery)
> 
> Meanwhile folks are waiting for their stuff.


 i hope she gets better.
i also hope people get their stuff. i know what they are already thinking lol.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72  I was mad. 

I said: _"I bet Shay ain't bought nothing since she been gone"_

And...I knew you were off being Fast......


----------



## Brownie518

Hey ya'll!!


----------



## Shay72

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Shay72 I was mad.
> 
> I said: _"I bet Shay ain't bought nothing since she been gone"_
> 
> And...I knew you were off being Fast......


 
IDareT'sHair
You are too much . I ain't gone lie I was juggling a lot of guys in the past few months. Finally weeded out the fools and talking to someone that don't seem crazy...for now . I will say he is a Libra and drives me a bit mad and just when I'm ready to fuss he does the exact right thing .


----------



## divachyk

Congrats Shay72!! Excellent update. I'm happy for you. Enjoy this great time.


----------



## bajandoc86

Hit the gym at 10:30 tonight....I OWNED that treadmill!

#TeamThickA$$SmallWaistTonedThighs. *pops bootay*

Lawwdd....this is why I shouldn't go to the gym late at night, I am too hype at this hr. All perky and ish. And won't be able to get up for work at 7am.


----------



## Ltown

Good early morning!

The weekend goes by too fast.   

IDareT'sHair, how do you use ipn tea or root? That stuff is thick enough for the body, you are relax just wondering because i 'm natural and its too thick on either wet/dry.


----------



## SimJam

Morning Ladies.

My BF list is about 70% complete (staples accounted for HV, SD, Terressentials even though they dont have sales)
Only 3 months away 

The remaining will be filled with any good deals that come up - lines Im hoping to snag are

Claudies
Darcys Botanicals
Hairitage Hydrations
Anita Grant


Have a great week Ladies!!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ltown said:


> *how do you use ipn tea or root? That stuff is thick enough for the body, you are relax just wondering because i 'm natural and its too thick on either wet/dry.*


 
Ltown  I use it very sparingly on my scalp & sometimes on my ends.  For me, the consistency is fine. 

And, I'm under my wig so it doesn't bother me.

I definitely don't use it on my body



SimJam said:


> Morning Ladies.
> 
> My BF list is about 70% complete (staples accounted for HV, SD, Terressentials even though they dont have sales)
> Only 3 months away
> 
> The remaining will be filled with any good deals that come up - lines Im hoping to snag are
> 
> Claudies
> Darcys Botanicals
> *Hairitage Hydrations*
> Anita Grant
> 
> 
> Have a great week Ladies!!!


 
SimJam  This is always cheap.


----------



## Ltown

@IDareT'sHair, oh no I was not saying to use ipn on body but it's thick enough like a body butter. 

@bajandoc86, what is the trick to cornrow the back of the hair going upward? I can't for the life of me get it. I don't know if you have facebook but one of the user here has a page and there is a nice twist set that style in a bob that would look good on you. Let me go find her name here and come back. Ok, here she is mslizzA her facebook and blog is strawberricurls


----------



## mkd

Shay72, what an awesome update.  Happy belated birthday and congratulations on the weight loss.  That is wonderful.


----------



## SimJam

IDareT'sHair said:


> @SimJam  This is always cheap.


 I wanna try the Jar of Joe primarily 

Oh and some BASK (how could I forget that)


----------



## Shay72

Thanks @mkd divachyk


----------



## chebaby

chello ladies
so far im having a good hair day.
last night after i steamed i decided to use cd hair milk lite on one side and shea moisture shea butter hair masque on the other side.
the side with the shea moisture dried super soft with a slight hold and my hair was shiny and defined. the cd side looked almost the same except no shine and no hold.

so today i cleansed with HQ cleansing conditioner and conditioned with the rest of my jane carter conditioner (detangling was super easy and i lost one hair) and then i used shea moisture as my leave in. my hair has a slight hold so i hope i can get second day hair.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Hey divas; thanks again for all the birthday wishes .

Shay72 Congrats on the weight loss & Happy belated birthday.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ltown said:


> *oh no I was not saying to use ipn on body but it's thick enough like a body butter.*


 
Ltown I use them both on problem areas.  Nape, Edges, Crown.  Brownie518 also uses them both and she is relaxed.

It's soothing.  And the consistency for me is fine.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *chello ladiesso today i cleansed with HQ cleansing conditioner* and conditioned with the rest of my jane carter conditioner (detangling was super easy and i lost one hair) and then i used shea moisture as my leave in. my hair has a slight hold so i hope i can get second day hair.


 

chebaby

Che-llo Che! *waves back*

So, you co-cleansed again uh?  Did you use the Coco-Lime or the Strawberry-Lime?


----------



## Shay72

Thanks curlyhersheygirl

Thinking about what hair products I will take to the beach. It will be real simple.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Che-llo Che! *waves back*
> 
> So, you co-cleansed again uh? Did you use the Coco-Lime or the Strawberry-Lime?


 yea i used the coco lime i love that stuff.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72 said:


> You are too much . *I ain't gone lie I was juggling a lot of guys in the past few months. Finally weeded out the fools and talking to someone that don't seem crazy...for now . I will say he is a Libra and drives me a bit mad and just when I'm ready to fuss he does the exact right thing *.


 
Shay72  Hmp. 

I knew you were off someplace Mackin'.....It ain't easy for a Pimp-stress.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby  Yeah, that Coco-Lime is some good stuff.

Thinking about Slathering my Hair in Mega-Tek and Wrapping it in Sara-Wrap overnight.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I got a *"Mystery Coupon Code"* 25% from Afroveda (Veda Twin #2).  

It's for 25% but you gotta spend $65.00


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby Yeah, that Coco-Lime is some good stuff.
> 
> Thinking about Slathering my Hair in Mega-Tek and Wrapping it in Sara-Wrap overnight.


 it is amazing.

you gonna sleep with saran wrap on


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> I got a *"Mystery Coupon Code"* 25% from Afroveda (Veda Twin #2).
> 
> *It's for 25% but you gotta spend $65.00*


 say what now


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> it is amazing.
> 
> *you gonna sleep with saran wrap on*


 
@chebaby 

Yeah Girl, It's gone be a Crunchy Night tonight.erplexed ...... 

I'll co-cleanse it out in the a.m. and Slap some SD VS on for work tomorrow.

I love the HQS Cleansing Conditioner. I hope the Strawberry is just as good as the Coco-Lime. 

But the Strawberry is Protein Free.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I doubt if I use Veda Twin #2's discount.  

I think the Shipping for $65.00 would outweigh the25% Discount, because AV's Shipping is high.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Yeah Girl, It's gone be a Crunchy Night tonight.erplexed ......
> 
> I'll co-cleanse it out in the a.m. and Slap some SD VS on for work tomorrow.
> 
> I love the HQS Cleansing Conditioner. I hope the Strawberry is just as good as the Coco-Lime.
> 
> But the Strawberry is Protein Free.


 sounds like a good paln.
i was just looking at my SD vanilla silk last night. and smelling it i need to get back to using her stuff.

i cant wait to start on the strawberry cleansing conditioner. its gonna take a while to get through those big bottles thought.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> I doubt if I use Veda Twin #2's discount.
> 
> I think the Shipping for $65.00 would outweigh the25% Discount, because AV's Shipping is high.


 veda 2 is a mess lol. she been having a good amount of sales which is cool but 25% off of $65???? and her shipping is already $30


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> veda 2 is a mess lol. she been having a good amount of sales which is cool but *25% off of $65???? and her shipping is already $30*


 
@chebaby Yeah, why she gotta have a durn minimum? She a mess. 

The Shipping is Sky-High and She's Slow.

I thought about doin' another little sale...but I don't wanna go to the P.O.


----------



## Shay72

Gotta get back to doing soaks. My hair loves them. I won't cowash out though. I will just rinse with water. I have to be careful so I'm not too heavy handed. I'm cowashing 1x/wk now.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby Yeah, why she gotta have a durn minimum? She a mess.
> 
> The Shipping is Sky-High and She's Slow.
> 
> I thought about doin' another little sale...but I don't wanna go to the P.O.


 veda 2 is soooooo sllllooooowwwww its laughable except while youre actually waiting on a package she a  mess.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

I really want to get some HQS but I don't want no problems to get my stuff erplexed


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *veda 2 is soooooo sllllooooowwwww its laughable except while youre actually waiting on a package she a mess.*


 
chebaby  I Always, Always, Always forget I even ordered from her! 

Until I get a Shipping Notice or somehow her names comes up.

My Claudie and IPN should be here this week.  

And maybe my Hydroquench #2.  I did get a shipping notice.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *I really want to get some HQS but I don't want no problems to get my stuff *erplexed


 
@curlyhersheygirl

I know Ms. Curly. The 50% is a definite winner. But..... 

If I were going to take a 'chance' and do it, I'd do it now. 

Because she'll probably close the entire month of September.

I'm thinking she'll try to get all her orders out before she closes. *crosses fangas'*

Her CS for me, has been Top-Notch. No complaints. I wish her the best with her health and I'm keeping her in my prayers.

Someone said they tried to order, and their $ was refunded (no explanation) so, I wonder if she is still even taking orders.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby I Always, Always, Always forget I even ordered from her!
> 
> Until I get a Shipping Notice or somehow her names comes up.
> 
> My Claudie and IPN should be here this week.
> 
> And maybe my Hydroquench #2. I did get a shipping notice.


 i dont know why i can never forget i ordered from her.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *i dont know why i can never forget i ordered from her*.


 
chebaby  Cause you keep Your Foot Knee Deep in her Behind until you get your Stuff.  That's why.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> 
> I know Ms. Curly. The 50% is a definite winner. But.....
> 
> If I were going to take a 'chance' and do it, I'd do it now.
> 
> Because she'll probably close the entire month of September.
> 
> I'm thinking she'll try to get all her orders out before she closes. *crosses fangas'*
> 
> Her CS for me, has been Top-Notch. No complaints. I wish her the best with her health and I'm keeping her in my prayers.
> 
> Someone said they tried to order, and their $ was refunded (no explanation) so, I wonder if she is still even taking orders.


 
IDareT'sHair I have a cart made up so I might just hit "pay nah " in a few


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl

Lemme know if your order goes through?


----------



## Brownie518

Hey, ladies!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518

Hey B! 

Did you open your Mystery Coupon?


----------



## Brownie518

I like the texture of HH Amazon Butter but I don't like how its coconut oil-based. 

My Trigger came today, too. 

IDareT'sHair

So that AV coupon is only good over 65?  Figures.....


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> Hey B!
> 
> Did you open your Mystery Coupon?


@IDareT'sHair

Nah, not yet. 

ETA: 25%....


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *So that AV coupon is only good over 65?  Figures.....*


 
Brownie518

Mine was.  I wonder if they're all like that?


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair It went through


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *It went through*


 
curlyhersheygirl

.......  Um...Okay Ms. Curly.

You better stay posted up in that HQS Thread.


----------



## Brownie518

T, I think all the coupons are for 65 and over.....mine is. I don't want 65 dollars worth so I'll pass.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> 
> ....... Um...Okay Ms. Curly.
> 
> You better stay posted up in that HQS Thread.


 
IDareT'sHair I will, I just don't want no mess


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> T, I think all the coupons are for 65 and over.....mine is. *I don't want 65 dollars worth so I'll pass.*


 
Brownie518  Yeah, Me Either.  I did email her to ask about a Labor Day Sale a coupla' days ago.  I'll wait & see.

I could do 65 easy with: 2 Shikakai, 1 ACV Rinse, 1 Moringa...yeah, I could do 65, but that Shipping makes the deal unattractive.



curlyhersheygirl said:


> *I will, I just don't want no mess*


 
curlyhersheygirl  I know you don't Ms. Curly.erplexed


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518 I'm doin' an overnighter in Mega-Tek on dry hair.

I thought about using HH's Happy Hempy Hair. 

That stuff makes the perfect Pre-Rx. Maybe Friday.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair I saw in that thread your last order was 10 days ago I should be on it's way so I'm hopeful :crossfingers:


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl And I did check and it is enroute. It should be here maybe Wednesday.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl And I did check and it is enroute. It should be here maybe Wednesday.


 
IDareT'sHair That's great so I hope whatever caused the hold up is now rectified. I'll keep you posted.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518 I'm doin' an overnighter in Mega-Tek on dry hair.
> 
> I thought about using HH's Happy Hempy Hair.
> 
> That stuff makes the perfect Pre-Rx. Maybe Friday.


IDareT'sHair

Yeah, that is a good prepoo. 

You got a ship notice for HQS?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

Yes, I got one.  And it's on the way.


----------



## Brownie518

Can I just say...if you are having a sale, especially 50% off, why don't you have a lot of your sht all made up and ready to ship out? Okay, I know you like to say your stuff is made fresh but come on now. You know orders will pour in a split second after the sale starts so why?? I just don't get it...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518

I know B.

ETA:  My order was fairly simple tho'


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Brownie518 I agree with you.

I only got 5 things I hope that works in my favor.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

What you doing?  I need to go pull something to co-cleanse with in the a.m.  Maybe a Naturelle Grow.  I still have a coupla' of those left.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

Brownie518 said:


> Can I just say...if you are having a sale, especially 50% off, why don't you have a lot of your sht all made up and ready to ship out? Okay, I know you like to say your stuff is made fresh but come on now. You know orders will pour in a split second after the sale starts so why?? I just don't get it...



This has been my beef with these sales the entire time.  Why host these really nice sales and say I still make stuff handmade?  I agree there should be a few mass produced items especially things people have made their favorite and given great reviews.

For some reason and maybe its the pic on her site (or 50% off) but I like HQS and want her to do well.  I just need her to get it together before she has a gate.

IPN on the other hand she done rubbed me all kinds of wrong ways.  Her sales haven't been great enough to make me overlook her poor attitude and high prices.  And I'm made my hibiscus spray clogged after 3 sprays and when I saw how "chunky" it was I almost vomited.  I will only use it as a prepoo since I can rinse out the bits in it.

Oh and I realized why I don't like the Go Deep(and a few other DCs) because I like thick pudding like DCs.  The thicker the better.  I guess that's just me.


----------



## Golden75

curlyhersheygirl said:
			
		

> I really want to get some HQS but I don't want no problems to get my stuff erplexed



I know.  I was thinking bout getting something end of the month.  Just thinking, but  no more thoughts.  Not even trying to chase nobody for ish!

Hope she gets well soon


----------



## lovebug10

Random: I keep thinking this thread is called use 1 buy 5 but then i realize that i keep reading it wrong. I think my inner PJ is trying to tell me something


----------



## Ltown

Good Morning ladies!

I want some hydroquench cleaners are they softening or stripping? i don't need $60 worth anyone want to split? The sale is good what about cs? 

IDareT'sHair, can i hire you to be my personal product shopper? 

Nothing new on hair i'm only cowashing once a week now to retain the semiperma hair color so i don't expose the gray

Hey we been together for a minute our own group, what do you think about a u1b1 meetup?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Ltown 

Her CS is on point. She is open the entire month of August. The Cleansing Conditioners are G-R-E-A-T! 

Now You know we wouldn't want/use something that was Stripping......

You should be the Cleansing Conditioners (both) some Greaseless Moisture and some other things.

And the $60 would actually be $30.


----------



## Golden75

lovebug10 said:


> Random: I keep thinking this thread is called use 1 buy 5 but then i realize that i keep reading it wrong. I think my inner PJ is trying to tell me something


----------



## Golden75

Ltown - I think we're allover the place for a meetup.  But I'd love to meet all of ya'll - somewhere near a fully stocked and loaded BSS.


----------



## Ltown

Golden75 said:


>


 Golden75, I think we all are at least on East coast, yes OH is east coast ain't no midwest


IDareT'sHair said:


> @Ltown
> 
> Her CS is on point. She is open the entire month of August. The Cleansing Conditioners are G-R-E-A-T!
> 
> Now You know we wouldn't want/use something that was Stripping......
> 
> You should be the Cleansing Conditioners (both) some Greaseless Moisture and some other things.
> 
> And the $60 would actually be $30.


IDareT'sHair, true, you are always on point with my picky self


----------



## Golden75

My AV coupon was the same 25% off $65


----------



## mkd

I am on hydroquench etsy's page now.  Does she have a website also?  How do her cleansers compare to cj daily fix?


----------



## Shay72

Funny I'm thinking about HQS too. Right now the only Etsy shop I'm buying from is The Pomade Shop. If I add HQS, I think I will stop there. As usual I'm making a list and checking it twice. Trying to decide who gets to stay and who has to go.


----------



## chebaby

chello ladies
i got second day hair today
so excited. and im not sure yet but i might bun tomorrow if i dont feel like co washing and starting over. 
if i bun i will use AV bare butter as my moisturizer and oil my scalp with trigga.

i am LOVING shea moisture shea butter mask as a leave in. it is so very moisturizing since they changed the texture. it used to be stupid thick but now its  a nice whipped texture like a creamy leave in.
reminds me of CJ honey butter with how it performs.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@chebaby

Che-llo Chelady! What's going on? What You Buyin'?....

I'm under the Steamer with SD's VS. I should finish this up Friday *3 back ups*
Other than that, nothing much going on. 

I guess I'll get on that MD sometime tomorrow and knock that out right quick.

I didn't get any packages today. My IPN is just sitting there saying "Electronic Shipping Received" 

It's been that way since 08/18. I just emailed her.

Still waiting on that, Claudie and HQS and my missing product from HH.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Che-llo Chelady! What's going on? What You Buyin'?....
> 
> I'm under the Steamer with SD's VS. I should finish this up Friday *3 back ups*
> Other than that, nothing much going on.
> 
> I guess I'll get on that MD sometime tomorrow and knock that out right quick.
> 
> I didn't get any packages today. My IPN is just sitting there saying "Electronic Shipping Received"
> 
> It's been that way since 08/18. I just emailed her.
> 
> Still waiting on that, Claudie and HQS and my missing product from HH.


 hey T
under the steamer with vanilla silk huh?
i should steam with it one day. i love that stuff. i think i have 2 jars of it.

im not waiting on anything but did you know curlmart has 20% off site wide plus free shipping over $60? you know normally is one or the other, free shipping or discount.
i was looking earlier today but cant figure out what i want bad enough.
i might want a darcys pumpkin conditioner and another cr deep conditioner and moisture butter. maybe a kbb mask but none of those i want badly.


----------



## chebaby

i would love a meet up too. but err one would be flying in from all over the world


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@chebaby Hey Che, @mkd asked for a comparison of CJ Daily Fix vs HQS Cleansing Conditioner?

You've used both. I have the Daily Fix, but I haven't tried it yet, can you be so kind as to do a quick comparison?

Thanks


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby Hey Che, @mkd asked for a comparison of CJ Daily Fix vs HQS Cleansing Conditioner?
> 
> You've used both. I have the Daily Fix, but I haven't tried it yet, can you be so kind as to do a quick comparison?
> 
> Thanks


 oh ok i missed that.

mkd
cj daily fix is thicker and cleanses better. the HQS is kinda thin(but not watery, more like a milky leave in) and is very moisturizing. more moisturizing than the cj daily fix.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@chebaby 

I did get that CM email, but didn't pay much attention to it (for some reason). That's a super good deal.  

If I was gone get something I would get:

Bee Mine *do they have that?*
Oyin Honey Hemp (even though I have 2 Liters) SMH
Something from MHC?
Jessicurl Too Shea and JC DT formerly WDT

What I neeeeed to do, is move on from SD's because it doesn't seem like nothing's happening. erplexed 

I'm stuck on that and missing out on stuff I need to be paying attention to.


----------



## mkd

Thanks IDareT'sHair, I thought chebaby may have been the only one who has used both.  Thanks chebaby!  Her put gel looks nice too.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@mkd Yeah, I still haven't broken into my CJ Stash yet. 

I was/am saving that for Fall/Winter _blah, blah, blah_....(at least that's what I'm planning).

I still have the Deva-Care "No Poo" to try out too.

I need to be digging deep these next few months leading up to BF.

I did decide if SSI has a Labor Day Sale (and she said she was) I'll get another 16 ounce Okra Winfrey and a 16 ounce Fortifying DC'er.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> I did get that CM email, but didn't pay much attention to it (for some reason). That's a super good deal.
> 
> If I was gone get something I would get:
> 
> Bee Mine *do they have that?*
> Oyin Honey Hemp (even though I have 2 Liters) SMH
> Something from MHC?
> Jessicurl Too Shea and JC DT formerly WDT
> 
> What I neeeeed to do, is move on from SD's because it doesn't seem like nothing's happening. erplexed
> 
> I'm stuck on that and missing out on stuff I need to be paying attention to.


 yea they have bee mine

i didnt even check my email. i was just looking for something to buy and stumbled on over there lol.

i was playing in the stash this morning and forgot i had a MHC buttery soy cream.
if i get something from cm i think i may get a MHC olive you deep conditioner. havent had that in a while.


----------



## chebaby

oh and can i tell yall i think i love the jane carter conditioner it goes on the hair so smooth and silky and then it detangles like a dream. i only used it in the shower as a rinse out but i should buy another bottle and steam with it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> yea they have bee mine
> 
> i didnt even check my email. i was just looking for something to buy and stumbled on over there lol.
> 
> *i was playing in the stash this morning and forgot i had a MHC buttery soy cream.*
> *if i get something from cm i think i may get a MHC olive you deep conditioner. havent had that in a while.*


 
chebaby  I can't wait to use these this Fall.  I got 2 of the Olive You's from Nounou's Boutique (On Sale).

Okay, since Curlmart has BM, I'd get:

1 Luscious
1 BM DC'er

...............

If I wasn't tryna' get this MD and SD's, I'd do that CM Cart.  I'd have more variety of products and It would probably be cheaper.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *oh and can i tell yall i think i love the jane carter conditioner it goes on the hair so smooth and silky and then it detangles like a dream. i only used it in the shower as a rinse out but i should buy another bottle and steam with it.*


 
chebaby

Glad you like it.

Can't deal with the smell.  Did you say it smelled like N&S?  That mess broke me out all over.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 

Have you heard from IPN?  I'm getting concerned?  I didn't hear a thing from her when I *cough* cancelled my order 

And my Package is marked "Electronic Delivery Confirmation" and has been that way since the 18th and hasn't moved.

I emailed her.  Hopefully, she will get back to me.


----------



## Ltown

chebaby, we can meet up anything but maybe all of us can some may have to fly but we should meet up one day in the future!

IDareT'sHair, you messing around with IPN 

I ordered some hydrQ 2 cleaner strawberry and cocnut lime, hibiscus mask  and greaseless. 

Claudie on its way. 

I like the HV souffle, need to get some more just used up.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby I can't wait to use these this Fall. I got 2 of the Olive You's from Nounou's Boutique (On Sale).
> 
> Okay, since Curlmart has BM, I'd get:
> 
> 1 Luscious
> 1 BM DC'er
> 
> ...............
> 
> If I wasn't tryna' get this MD and SD's, I'd do that CM Cart. I'd have more variety of products and It would probably be cheaper.


 oh i forgot about bee mine deep conditioner. you making my list grow if i do make an order


IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Glad you like it.
> 
> Can't deal with the smell. Did you say it smelled like N&S? That mess broke me out all over.


 it smells like a bathroom cleanser very very fresh and it stays on your hair all day, it even over powers the leave in you use


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ltown said:


> *you messing around with IPN *
> 
> *I ordered some hydrQ 2 cleaner strawberry and cocnut lime, hibiscus mask and greaseless. *
> 
> *Claudie on its way. *
> 
> *I like the HV souffle, need to get some more just used up.*


 
Ltown

Yeah, I'm still dealing with IPN.  What is the HV Souffle?



chebaby said:


> oh i forgot about bee mine deep conditioner. you making my list grow if i do make an order
> 
> *it smells like a bathroom cleanser very very fresh and it stays on your hair all day, it even over powers the leave in you use*


 
chebaby

Ha, Ha....Bathroom Cleanser.  Lysol or Spic-And- Span?


----------



## SimJam

Hay ladies ... Im on day 3 hair with kccc ... I just refreshed today with the spiral spritz.

Im all for a meet up ... you all should come to Jamaica 

Did u all see that HV is gonna have a back to school sale 30 - 50% of selected products (red tea line excluded) ... I think sept 1 - 8 or something like that.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Ltown
> 
> Yeah, I'm still dealing with IPN. What is the HV Souffle?
> 
> 
> 
> @chebaby
> 
> Ha, Ha....Bathroom Cleanser. Lysol or Spic-And- Span?


 more like 407 or 409 or 704 or whatever that strong spray is called


----------



## chebaby

right n ow i have exactly $60.78 in my cm cart. trying to figure out if i really wanna hit pay nah.
i have kbb hair mask
mhc honey hair mask
darcys pumpkin conditioner
bee mine deep conditioner


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> more like 407 or *409* or 704 or whatever that strong spray is called


 
chebaby

That's the Smell of Pine-Sol Baby

Like on that Commercial.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

SimJam said:


> *Did u all see that HV is gonna have a back to school sale 30 - 50% of selected products (red tea line excluded) ... I think sept 1 - 8 or something like that.*


 

@SimJam Sweeeet! That's Great News!  Thank You!

Oh Yeah SJ, I agree, Hairitage _Jar of Joe_ is expensive.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> *That's the Smell of Pine-Sol Baby*
> 
> Like on that Commercial.


 i literally cracked up when i read this.
you are funny


----------



## Ltown

IDareT'sHair, hairveda red tea souffle.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *i literally cracked up when i read this.*
> *you are funny*


 
chebaby

Glad I could make you Laugh

** at the 409, Pine-Sol Jane Carter Conditioner.

I hope I get a package or 2 tomorrow.  Did you hit PayNah on CM yet?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ltown said:


> hairveda red tea souffle.


 
Ltown is that the Gel?


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Glad I could make you Laugh
> 
> ** at the 409, Pine-Sol Jane Carter Conditioner.
> 
> I hope I get a package or 2 tomorrow. Did you hit PayNah on CM yet?


 its a strong smellerplexed i was watching a youtube review of ivychalain talking about this conditioner and she likes the smell shes pregnant though so ill blame it on that

i hope you get some packages too
i havent hit paynah yet. im still thinking about it. i wouldnt mind some leave ins but i aint got no where to put them anyway lol. my leave in bin is full. everything i have in my cart is a deep conditioner.


----------



## Ltown

IDareT'sHair said:


> Ltown is that the Gel?



IDareT'sHair, its not a gel but it control frizz.  Its like a cream light texture.


----------



## SimJam

red tea souffle .... sheeeet Im a sucker for the words like  "souffle"

 to HV website

edit: Oooh its red tea gel ... I have it already ... got all excited that there was a new product.
how did I not notice it said souffle on the label 

I rlly dont care for the red tea scents


----------



## Ltown

Ok, how come hv don't have this souffle on the site?  I'm do a T and email them this is the bomb.com for me.

Look like they chamge it to nourshing condition in a bottle i'm still email them, the souffle has aloevera juice whereas the condition has water


----------



## chebaby

Ltown said:


> Ok, how come hv don't have this souffle on the site? I'm do a T and email them this is the bomb.com for me.


 i just looked and i dont see it either.
but i already have a jar but ive never used it yet.
how do you use yours?


----------



## SimJam

ladies I think its the red tea gel .... mine says "frizz control hair souffle"
but I think somehow we all here ended up referring to it it as "red tea strong hold gel" well at least I did /do


----------



## chebaby

SimJam said:


> ladies I think its the red tea gel .... mine says "frizz control hair souffle"
> but I think somehow we all here ended up referring to it it as "red tea strong hold gel" well at least I did /do


 that must be what it is. i dont think i ever knew the name i just put it in the cart and hit paynah


----------



## Ltown

chebaby said:


> i just looked and i dont see it either.
> but i already have a jar but ive never used it yet.
> how do you use yours?



chebaby, it works like a gel but creamy texture and it gives me some waves. I'm piss it not the conditioner they have posted but ingredients close except the aloevera and wheat protein.  Well i'm going to sleep mad


----------



## Brownie518

Hey ladies!! 
What's goin on? I'll be hittin up that HV sale, for sure. I like that Red Tea conditioner. 

As usual, I'm sitting at work dying to go home. I can't wait to wash my hair tomorrow.


----------



## chebaby

Ltown
dont be mad. i think something is wrong with the site because i cant find the whipped gelly either. i think her stylers are just missing from the site.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@SimJam

Thanks SimJ. I thought it was the Gel.

Ltown  Don't be getting folks excited for nothing......


----------



## divachyk

Hey Ladies! Just swinging through. Nothing much to report on my end. My touch up is scheduled for Friday. 

OT: I'm fed up with telemarketers spamming my home phone like crazy. Calling all times of night, as late as 9pm. And, I'm on the national do not call registry!!!!


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair

No, I haven't heard from IPN since she asked for my wait list order...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ltown Lawd LT! Settle Down.  It'll be okay. 

Brownie518 Hey Ms. B, go read that bizarre email I forwarded to you.  Does that mean I'm banned?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *No, I haven't heard from IPN since she asked for my wait list order...*


 
Brownie518  Did you pay for your Wait List items yet?


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518  Did you pay for your Wait List items yet?


IDareT'sHair

 Yeah, I did.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518 Hey Ms. B, go read that bizarre email I forwarded to you. *Does that mean I'm banned?*


 
Brownie518

.................


----------



## SimJam

I dont even see the back to school sale ad on the HV site
Shole hope I didnt dream it


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@SimJam That's okay if you did Sim.


----------



## Brownie518

SimJam IDareT'sHair

Ya'll crazy, dreamin of sales!!!


----------



## SimJam

IDareT'sHair said:


> @SimJam That's okay if you did Sim.



Im here racking my brain ... I can have some pretty vivid dreams.

I remember feeling rlly excited and also wondering why BJ be telling us abt a sale
2 weeks in advance


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

Evening ladies.

Still wearing this Bantu knot out and its holding up nicely. My white male coworker complimented me on it & today I used my zing to pull part of it up. It's even holding up with me going to the gym everyday this week.I will probably wash tomorrow night.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

SimJam

And you said 30-50% (which is thebomb.com) And....then You said September 1st - 8th which is also great.

Lawd Sim, I hope it's true.


----------



## SimJam

IDareT'sHair Id be so sad if I dreamed it.

Anyhoo Imma go get ready to go to a lil concert ... some unknown artiste (at least to me).
Imma be outa there by 12:00 if he aint doing nuttin special, my sleep is important


----------



## Ltown

IDareT'sHair said:


> @SimJam
> 
> Thanks SimJ. I thought it was the Gel.
> 
> Ltown  Don't be getting folks excited for nothing......




IDareT'sHair the texture is not like gel nor is there any in the ingredients   have gel that why i didn't call it gel.   It's not even like ecostyler or cj gel.


----------



## Ltown

SimJam said:


> I dont even see the back to school sale ad on the HV site
> Shole hope I didnt dream it


 
@SimJam, i seen it too but as i was searching for my hv no gel souffle i couldn't find the ad.

IDareT'sHair, check your store I want to buy you out on the hv gel souffle or someone if they don't make it anymore.


----------



## Brownie518

Good mornin', ladies! I'm finally home from work and I decided to do my hair. It was DRYYYY!!!! So I'm sitting here now with the last pinch of the Khoret Amen Smoothie and I filled that in with BV Smoothie. I put a little of my Nourish/JBCO mixin my shower cap and sat under the dryer for 15. Now I'm gonna take a nap with a towel around the cap for about 2 hours. My hair should be smooth, silky, and moisturized when I'm finished. 

I'm going to cut my ends later, too. Maybe 2 or 3 inches.


----------



## Golden75

I'm bored.  Sooooooooooooooooooooooooooo bored.


----------



## Ltown

Don't forget MD sale 22% today!


----------



## SimJam

Ltown said:


> @SimJam,* i seen it too* but as i was searching for my hv no gel souffle i couldn't find the ad.
> 
> @IDareT'sHair, check your store I want to buy you out on the hv gel souffle or someone if they don't make it anymore.



Thank goodness someone else saw it !!!

hope u wernt hitting up da Volka at the time :fat: because then your statement would be inadmissible


----------



## chebaby

chello ladies
so i pulled out that HV souffle we were talking about yesterday. hate the smell but love the performance. i wouldnt call it a strong hold but it is thicker and heavier than the whipped gelly. i like it.
so hair was looking a mess and didnt want to fight it into a bun so i co washed with mop top daily conditioner and i actually like it. oh and after i detangled i lost something like 5 hairs talk about happy lol.
anyway the conditioner is hard to get out the bottle. not because the conditioner is thick but because the bottle is kinda hard but it goes on so easily and smooth and detangles like a dream. and i love the lemon sage smell

then i used shea moisture shea mask as a leave in and HV souffle to slick it back in a zing.


----------



## Brownie518

SimJam said:


> Thank goodness someone else saw it !!!
> 
> *hope u wernt hitting up da Volka at the time :fat: because then your statement would be inadmissible*





Evenin', ladies. Just got back in the house. 
I tried Hairitage Cocoaloe Hydrator and I think it will be a keeper. I'm going to use it this week and next to be sure but so far, so good. 

Did anyone hit up the Marie Dean sale today?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

SimJam said:


> *hope u wernt hitting up da Volka at the time :fat: because then your statement would be inadmissible*


 

SimJam  Gurl.....Ain't it the truth.She probably was....


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518  Yeah, I did.  I got 2 Aloe & Mint Scalp Pomades from Marie Dean.

chebaby Yeah that Red Tea stuff has an off-smell, but you get use to it.  

And you're right, I Love, Love, Love the way that Red Tea Creme performs.

I can't wait to use the DC'er.  I'll use it as a Cowash tho


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My Claudie came today.  And my HQS


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518  I told you that Hairitage CocoAloe Hydrator is thebomb.com


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518 Yeah, I did. I got 2 Aloe & Mint Scalp Pomades from Marie Dean.
> 
> @chebaby Yeah that Red Tea stuff has an off-smell, but you get use to it.
> 
> And you're right, I Love, Love, Love the way that Red Tea Creme performs.
> 
> I can't wait to use the DC'er. I'll use it as a Cowash tho


 yea i cant stand the smell but it performs nicely

i cant wait to try the leave in and i will purchase the conditioner later.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> yea i cant stand the smell but it performs nicely
> 
> *i cant wait to try the leave in* and i will purchase the conditioner later.


 
chebaby

I Lurves It  When are you going to try out the rest of your HQS?  Like the DC'er etc.......


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> I Lurves It When are you going to try out the rest of your HQS? Like the DC'er etc.......


 ill probably try the HQS next week. cause this weekend i want to do a henna/amla treatment so ill probably steam with bee mine deep conditioner.
but next week ill try out the HQS deep conditioner and gm leave in.


----------



## bajandoc86

Hullooo....What y'all ladies up to?

I'm on 24 hr duty on NICU/PICU. These premature babies are conspiring against me....I swear. I been running up and down whole day, things only just quieted down. I am HUNGRY!!

Pay day is tomorrow....and I plan to finally hit paynah on an Aveyou order (with my $25 of $100 code).


----------



## IDareT'sHair

bajandoc86 said:


> *Pay day is tomorrow....and I plan to finally hit paynah on an Aveyou order (with my $25 of $100 code). *


 
bajandoc86

What You Gettin'?????


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> but next week ill try out the HQS deep conditioner and *gm leave in*.


 
chebaby  I definitely want your review on this one.


----------



## bajandoc86

IDareT'sHair said:


> bajandoc86
> 
> What You Gettin'?????




IDareT'sHair

I plan to try Camille Rose Naturals Algae Mask and the Almond Jai Twisting butter. The order will also include the Essie Fall 2012 collection drool and a Clarisonic .


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My Fall Stash is coming togevvver.  I wanted to do a Buttery/Pomadey Fall/Winter and I'm getting pretty well stocked up.

I needed some more Scalp/Pomades/Grease.  And my MD and Claudie was right on time.  And of course my IPN Root Food & Tea-Lightful.  And Hairitage's Sprout, Joe and other stuff.

I'm good.


----------



## bronzebomb

Brown Butter Beauty 
Code:  Back2School
15% off

Ends Sunday 8/26


----------



## chebaby

T, i will let you know how i like the GM. i tried it already on one little section of hair and i liked it but i cant wait to use it all over to see how it does.


----------



## divachyk

My AV shipped a few days ago, just forgot to post.


----------



## bronzebomb

My Miss Jessie's Pillow Soft curls is here!  I may order the Curly Pudding (unscented) before the free shipping promotion ends.

I want to try Cantu Shea Butter Leave-in.  Does anyone like it?

I keep saying I am going to get Sister Locks, but I have so much product (and I keep buying).  Maybe, I'll just wait a few more years.  I'm still learning this natural hair.


----------



## SimJam

bronzebomb I used to like Cantu for my new growth when I was relaxed. Havnt tried it since Im natural though


----------



## SimJam

Day 4 hair with Kccc.
I swear my hair has been acting so much different since moving to co cleansers

never been able to get even proper 2 day hair before.
I'll only use Dr Bronners maybe once a month now


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

bronzebomb It's a pretty decent LI by itself but it doesn't play with other products; that's why I stopped using it. It would make these gross white balls in my hair depending on what I added on top but if your just using that and an oil you'll be fine.


SimJam  Nice results and 4 days wow looks great.


----------



## chebaby

chello ladies
so i got second day hair again i am back to loving my hair and it feels good. today i smoothed on a little SD pre for a little shine and i got a lot of shine lol. love that stuff. she needs to make an 8oz.

tonight imma rub my scalp with trigga and tomorrow i will co wash with mop top conditioner and use shea moisture mask as a leave in.


----------



## chebaby

im tempted to order 3 bottles of koils by nature shea aloe conditioner but not sure yet. i do love that stuff though.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *T, i will let you know how i like the GM. i tried it already on one little section of hair and i liked it but i cant wait to use it all over to see how it does.*


 
chebaby  As a Relaxed Head...I like it!


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby As a Relaxed Head...I like it!


 i was reading a little bit of the HQS thread and a lot of people seem to like it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Veda #2 $10.00 off $50.00

Code = TENOFF


----------



## Brownie518

Hey, ya'll. Stoppin in to see what's goin on tonight (nothin). I'm about to put some Trigger on all over.  
I need to order a couple more of those smelly CD Khoret Amen sets.


----------



## divachyk

AV arrived! Right on time since I'm getting my TU tomorrow.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Finished Up 1 4 ounce IPN's Root Food.  Have back ups.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Evenin' Ladies!  Where's errbody at?

My IPN came today so I got a package.  

I still have: Marie Dean and Hairitage Hydrations on the way.  *haven't heard from HH's tho' & i told her no rush*

Other than that, I'm done for awhile (at least until Labor Day Weekend) or the next big discount.


----------



## Brownie518

Hello, hello!!! I just came in the house. It got quite hot and humid today.  

I didn't get any hair stuff today but I got a few other packages.... My Claudie and Hairveda shipped, though. 

IDareT'sHair

What's goin on, T?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Nada Ms. B! 

Under the Steamer. Finished up a Silk Dreams.

I got an email from Jessicurl 40% off _any size Too Shea!_ 

Code = *AUGTS40826*

Durn Shipping was almost $11 bucks for a Liter. SMH. 

I hate how it goes from 8 ounces skrait to 1 Liter. 

There should be a 16 ouncer in-between or something


----------



## Brownie518

Dang, nothing in between those 2? That's crazy!

IDareT'sHair - but I guess you got it, though, huh? 40% off?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

Used Up:
1 Silk Dreams 3x Back Ups
1 Hairveda Avosoya Oil x1 back up
1 4 ounce Root Food *several back ups*


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> Dang, nothing in between those 2? *That's crazy! - but I guess you got it, though, huh? 40% off?*


 
@Brownie518

Actually I didn't *cough* and here's why: It went from $32.99 or $34.99 to $49.99.erplexed 

So even with the 40% and the $11.00 shipping it was still $40 & some change.

I have at least a Liter of:
Oyin Honey Hemp
Kyra's *I know you didn't care for this one*
SSI Avocado
CJ Argan & Olive
Destination Hydration
HVs Red Tea etc......
Claudie etc.......

And a bunch of other stuff.


----------



## Brownie518

Great job using up, T. I hope I can use some things up this coming week.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *Great job using up, T. I hope I can use some things up this coming week.*


 
@Brownie518

I'll be done soon with some other stuff too:

CD BV Conditioner
Tiiva's Green Tea Moisturizer
AV's Moringa & Ginseng Detangler
4 ounce IPN's Carrot & Avocado

Imma stay on top of my Use Ups until BF.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> Actually I didn't *cough* and here's why: It went from $32.99 or $34.99 to $49.99.erplexed
> 
> So even with the 40% and the $11.00 shipping it was still $40 & some change.
> 
> I have at least a Liter of:
> Oyin Honey Hemp
> Kyra's *I know you didn't care for this one*
> SSI Avocado
> CJ Argan & Olive
> Destination Hydration
> HVs Red Tea etc......
> Claudie etc.......
> 
> And a bunch of other stuff.


IDareT'sHair

I sure didn't care for that Kyra's. That Argan/Olive didn't sit well with me, either. erplexed 
The only conditioners I have deep are the BV Smoothie and I have 2 each of the HQS Coconut Mango and the Pineapple Honey joints.  I have 4 16oz Smooves...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *I sure didn't care for that Kyra's. That Argan/Olive didn't sit well with me, either. erplexed *
> The only conditioners I have deep are the BV Smoothie and I have 2 each of the HQS Coconut Mango and the Pineapple Honey joints.  I have 4 16oz Smooves...


 
Brownie518

Dang! Neither one uh?  That's interesting.  Lawd.......

Aren't you deep in MD, SD's or Claudie's?


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> Brownie518
> 
> Dang! Neither one uh?  That's interesting.  Lawd.......
> 
> Aren't you deep in MD, SD's or Claudie's?


IDareT'sHair

Nope. I have:

8oz Claudie's Deep Moisturizing
16oz Normalizing

6oz left of Sweet Milk
4oz left of Peach Honey Syrup
8oz Calendula something


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

That's still a nice collection.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> Brownie518
> 
> That's still a nice collection.



Yeah, it's not bad, not bad at all! 

I'll be padding it a little come September...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518 Did you finish up the Tiiva & the Darcy's yet?

You can't get up off of that BV Smoove.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby bronzebomb Brownie518 divachyk Golden75 (and errrbody that uses Afroveda)

Power Oasis Fruit Cocktail is the "Deal of The Day" for $15.00 until 08/26


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair - thanks T!  I'm still holding out for idunnowhat.


----------



## bronzebomb

Thanks!  IDareT'sHair I don't care what they say 'bout you!  You "be" looking out for us!  I haven't purchased anything but Miss Jessie's pillow soft curls.
I purchased some sneakers today!   I joined Black Girls Run.  Now, red us my favorite color...so how did I end up with these Pepto pink sneakers?  Cuz, these feet hurt!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Afternoon Cousins!  What Ya'll up to?

Used a little "It's Perfectly Natural's" Bramhi Strengthening Hair Creme


----------



## divachyk

Hey Everybody! 

Low key day in FL. The quiet before the storm - Issac. It may be heading our way.

IDareT'sHair thank you for the AV mention.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

divachyk 

I wish it would have been the Shikakai Oil.


----------



## Golden75

Hey ladies.  Nice sat here in NY.  Debating on washing my hair.  May be tomorrow.  Need to finish up fun housework.

Any word on HV, SD, or SSI?


----------



## chebaby

chello ladies
i got third day hair yesterday
today im gonna cleanse with HQS coconut lime cleanser and condition and detangle with mop top daily conditioner and use shea moisture mask as a leave in.

i wont cleanse for another hour so i might rub in some trigga since i was too tired to do it last night.

i havent purchased anything from these sales i dont know what i want. i could use a HV tea conditioner but i can wait on that. i also want another SD pre.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@chebaby

Che-llo Che-Che! 

Congrats on 3rd day Hair Ms. Lady!


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Che-llo Che-Che!
> 
> Congrats on 3rd day Hair Ms. Lady!


chello lol. whats going on?
what you got planned for your hair today?

i know imma steam tomorrow


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *chello lol. whats going on?*
> *what you got planned for your hair today?*
> 
> i know imma steam tomorrow


 
@chebaby 

I rubbed in this IPN Bramhi Strengthening Lotion a while ago with a touch of M/N. 

I like it the Bramhi Lotion. It smells 'herbally-off' Ayurvedic but it feels good on.

btw: I emailed Mala and asked her if I could switch the Power Oasis for that Shikakai Oil.

I needs that oil in my life.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> I rubbed in this IPN Bramhi Strengthening Lotion a while ago with a touch of M/N.
> 
> I like it the Bramhi Lotion. It smells 'herbally-off' Ayurvedic but it feels good on.
> 
> btw: I emailed Mala and asked her if I could switch the Power Oasis for that Shikakai Oil.
> 
> I needs that oil in my life.


that lotion sounds good.
i havent used any of my lotions yet, i need to get on that. i was just looking at my darcys lotions the other day.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

Yeah, you need to start workin' it out with some Lotions!

I'll be pullin' out BigDaddyDew as the Fall gets ushered in.

Daddy 'bout to get busy.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Yeah, you need to start workin' it out with some Lotions!
> 
> I'll be pullin' out BigDaddyDew as the Fall gets ushered in.
> 
> Daddy 'bout to get busy.


i think next week imma pull out darcys shea butter lotion.

yea you need to give daddy dew some attention. im sure hes feeling all neglected


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *i think next week imma pull out darcys shea butter lotion.*
> 
> yea you need to give daddy dew some attention. im sure hes feeling all neglected


 
chebaby  I have this one too & the transitioning creme.  We both need to get on our Lotions.

Right now I'm using Hairitage Hydrations Creamy Horsetail.

I'll get to Daddy October-ish.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby  I have this one too & the transitioning creme.  We both need to get on our Lotions.
> 
> Right now I'm using Hairitage Hydrations Creamy Horsetail.
> 
> I'll get to Daddy October-ish.


yea i have like 3 darcys lotions. and a 16oz of daddy dew that i never finished from last year hope its still good lol.


i just noticed its raining here. no pressure for a good hair day lol.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@chebaby

Some of My Lotions (in no particular order):

Hairitage Hydrations
Hydratherma Naturals
Darcy's
Oyin Hair Dew
Claudie
Hairveda's Red Tea Creme
Komaza
Its Perfectly Natural


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

Hey Ladies.

Here at work waiting to roll out early. It's one of those not quite rainy days where you just don't feel like doing anything.  Going to hit up the gym after work for like an hour. I'm trying to get right for my 30th Birthday party and trip to Mexico and just cause I need to and pay for a gym membership.

Still sporting the bantu knot out... It has actually held up quite well.  Everytime I went to wash it something would come up and I would need to put it off.  Definitely going to wash tonight because its frizzie and I'm just done with it. Don't know what I'm going to use to DC but will wash with HQS coco lime, SSI Avocado, and tea rinse. Try to sneak in a HOT first.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Some of My Lotions (in no particular order):
> 
> Hairitage Hydrations
> Hydratherma Naturals
> Darcy's
> Oyin Hair Dew
> Claudie
> Hairveda's Red Tea Creme
> Komaza
> Its Perfectly Natural


thats a yummy list

off the top of my head i have:
pura murumuru
pura sapote
darcys transitioning
darcys cocoa curl 
darcys shea butter lotion
big daddy dew
HV whipped ends
cd hair milk
cd hair milk lite
HH cocoaloe

and i cant think of anything else


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> thats a yummy list
> 
> off the top of my head i have:
> *pura murumuru*
> pura sapote
> darcys transitioning
> darcys cocoa curl
> darcys shea butter lotion
> big daddy dew
> HV whipped ends
> cd hair milk
> cd hair milk lite
> HH cocoaloe
> 
> and i cant think of anything else


 
@chebaby 

Forgot about this one. 

I still might have a bottle or 2 of this. 

And....2 bottles of *cough* Enso Naturals.


----------



## divachyk

IDareT'sHair said:


> divachyk
> 
> I wish it would have been the Shikakai Oil.



IDareT'sHair, I like Shikakai also. I use it for sealing in the winter. What about you?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

divachyk 

I only tried a small 'sample' she sent me recently with my order.  I want a Full Size Bottle tho'.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@chebaby

What You Doin' Che?

I was in my Stash re-arranging several Lotions & Pomades. 

I forgot I had that Kyra Pomegrante Pomade and the Oyin Sweet Berry Pomade.erplexed


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518 Did you finish up the Tiiva & the Darcy's yet?
> 
> You can't get up off of that BV Smoove.


IDareT'sHair

Hey! I finished the Tiiva. Didn't crack open the Darcy's yet. I think I might try it next weekend. I'll get some Tiiva's next time I order from AveYou (they have that, right?) I liked it! 

I loooove Hairitage Cocoaloe!!!!!!!!


----------



## SimJam

ladies I finally got my HQS stuff (mommy came back today)

however .... half my order is in un labelled containers 
I had to laugh when I saw it like she gave me one with a label, then I get to figure out its twin from the batch of label-less containers.

I get products and a game all in one .... 

then the free sample also has no label ... the peppermint thing ... what is it anyways a DC?

I retwisted one of my twists with the 5day (which is basically juiced up shea butter) and it feels really nice.

The grease less moisture feels nice too.....cant wait to try the coconut lime cleanser  

Im happy and salty at the same time


----------



## SimJam

was watching a youtube video and this line was mentioned ... stuff looks interesting and they're having a sale which ends today.

Im not gonna bite right now but Im gonna try them out before the year has ended


naturalee hair care


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@SimJam Girl, that's messed up. Label-less Jars.....erplexed

Yeah, the Peppermint is a DC'er.

@Brownie518 I told you CocoAloe is thebomb.com


----------



## SimJam

IDareT'sHair yup totally messed up - she has some really nice products (even the shea butter is nice and my hair doesnt even like pure shea butter) but shes rubbing me the wrong way with the hassle to receive my products and then my label less products (along with all the other issues with other persons)

I didn't even mention in the HQS thread that 1/4 of the sample leaked out because there was no seal in the container.

she needs to get business skrait - this order was before her health issues so that wasn't a contributing factor.

maybe she also needs to take a longer hiatus (apart from recuperating) to sort out the kinks, maybe hire and assistant or 2.

because even with all this excitement I still want to make another order .... but not now, I wait and see how everything pans out first.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@SimJam

I don't understand what happened with your order? 

All my items have been packaged in nice/labeled jars which have been shrink-wrapped and sealed.

Yours are not the way they normally look. So, I don't understand........erplexed


----------



## SimJam

Eh ... its all behind me now.

Im happy with the products I got 
and Im willing to order again.


----------



## SimJam

The owner of carols daughter, Lisa Price will be in Jamaica at Nettle and Moss (like a Sage, they carry a wide range of natural or mostly natural products) for Fashion Night Out !!!!

Woohooo  Last year they had Jane Carter but I didnt get to go because of work. This year Imma make sure I have nothing in my diary and if something gets thrown at me Imma dodge it 

really want to try some CD !

bajandoc86 did u see the FB announcement ?


----------



## bajandoc86

SimJam *bawls* I saw it and I can't go! 

With my job I need to know dates for stuff more than a month in advance, so I can ask for that day off. I already asked to work on the 6th, so I could be off friday and the weekend. My bday is the 8th, so I wanted the long weekend to spend on the north coast with the mister. And he actually has that weekend blacked out on his calendar (miracles!)and a villa booked,in between some traveling to Europe and Asia. So there is no way Imma change it now. Sigh.....

And I missed Jane Carter last yr. *pouts*


----------



## Ltown

Hello u1b1 ladies!

Its been raining for the past days.  not good for the hair.  HV is having the sale, red tea not included  and they have my souffle back in stock.


----------



## SimJam

ummmmm bajandoc86 MY BIRTHDAY IS THE 8th OF SEPTEMBER !!!!!!!!
heee heee I knew u were an awesome girl from long time !!!!!!!!

sorry u'll miss it ... I'll enjoy for us both....and anything I get you can get a bit of to try out

please enjoy your birthday with the Mister ... seems like your schedules were miraculously aligned lol


----------



## Brownie518

Hey, ladies! I'm here at work. I'm going to take a vacation day Tuesday and then I'll be off til Sunday. 
I used a tiny bit of CocoAloe before I tied my hair up this morning. Love it.


----------



## Ltown

Claudie new line kahvar is delayed for 2 weeks per her fb comments.  I don't know what it has but keeping the pj and lurker informed.


----------



## bajandoc86

SimJam Ack!! Seriously?!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ltown said:


> *Claudie new line kahvar* is delayed for 2 weeks per her fb comments. *I don't know what it has* but keeping the pj and lurker informed.


 
Ltown 

That's her Coffee Line (Khave)


----------



## SimJam

had a hair disaster this morning.

Planned out a cute bun style (tried it out on the weekend and everything) but forgot the bag I packed with my gel and scarf to tie down my edges so today I have a no so sleek looking bun. Kinda salvaged with a head band but ... meh

Its a rainy Monday here in Jamaica how you Florida ladies holding up with Mr Isaac ?


----------



## chebaby

chello chello and chello
missed you guys.
today is third day hair. its frizzy and not as shiny as yesterday(yesterday was the best second day hair ever, too bad i had no where to go) but it still looks good. tomorrow i will cleanse wih HQS coconut lime and condition with something lol and then use shea moisture shea mask as a leave in.

saturday i had a time detangling because silly me didnt realize the bathroom window was open and was drying my conditioner on my hair out which took away all the slip. but i still ended up with a good hair day and after fighting to get the comb through my hair i still only lost like 5-10 hair. AMAZING!!!

question: say you are going on a trip and you need to pack conditioner and stuff. how to you pack for the plane?

last time i took a trip i was relaxed and only took a 2oz bottle of oil. this time im leaving for a whole week and i know imma co wash at least 2x while im there.


----------



## chebaby

SimJam said:


> had a hair disaster this morning.
> 
> Planned out a cute bun style (tried it out on the weekend and everything) but forgot the bag I packed with my gel and scarf to tie down my edges so today I have a no so sleek looking bun. Kinda salvaged with a head band but ... meh
> 
> Its a rainy Monday here in Jamaica how you Florida ladies holding up with Mr Isaac ?


 blame the bad hair day on the rain lol.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

Hey ladies. Finally washed  out my Bantu knot out Saturday. My lazy self didn't detangle first so I had a tough cowash day today. I used the PBN chocolate smoothie and I am in love-the mousse texture, the chocolatey smell, and soft hair. I need to try it again but so far its s keeper.

I got my hair back into shape with the tea rinse and dc. My wash n go is nice and soft today. Going to keep up with my Trigga and tea spritz.

Used up a honey hemp, no back ups. If a good bf sale will get a liter.


----------



## Ltown

IDareT'sHair said:


> Ltown
> 
> That's her Coffee Line (Khave)




IDareT'sHair, ok she spelling this line on fb as kahva so i spelled it wrong.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ltown said:


> on fb as *kahva* so i spelled it wrong.


 


Ltown said:


> Claudie new line *kahvar* is delayed for 2 weeks per her fb comments. I don't know what it has but keeping the pj and lurker informed.


 
Ltown Okay....which one is it?......


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@chebaby @Brownie518

Something is heading your way. ....

Ms B....Thanks Lady!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Doing an overnight "Soak" with Trigger (Regular).  Will Cowash in the a.m. and wear something to work?  

Probably Camille Rose Algae Mask.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair

You are more than welcome! 

I got my Claudie's and Hairveda today. I'll be digging in to both boxes tomorrow. I'll be doing my hair Tuesday since I'm off. My HQS and IPN have shipped so they should be here by the end of the week. Now I'm just waiting on Silk Dreams to get down. I'm going to take advantage of CD's 20% off today and get more Olive Infusion.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *Now I'm just waiting on Silk Dreams to get down*.


 
      

Brownie518


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

I'm still waiting to see if Veda2 will let me switch that Fruit Cocktail for the Oil?


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> I'm still waiting to see if Veda2 will let me switch that Fruit Cocktail for the Oil?



IDareT'sHair

Hopefully....
How long is her 35% off sale on for? I forgot to check...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> Hopefully....
> *How long is her 35% off sale on for? I forgot to check...*


 

Brownie518

09/01


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> 09/01


IDareT'sHair

Oh, okay. Then I have time to think about that one. I know I keep sayin I'mma quit her...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> Oh, okay. Then I have time to think about that one. *I know I keep sayin I'mma quit her...*


 

Brownie518

I know.

But....I still want:  
Ashlii Amala 
Moringa & Ginseng 
Blueberry and Pomegrante Spritz


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair

Is that Moringa really good at detangling? You use it on wet hair or dry?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *Is that Moringa really good at detangling? You use it on wet hair or dry?*


 
@Brownie518

Yes, Yes, & Yes....Identical (if not better) than _"Turn Me Loose"_

Wet Hair


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

Doing my "Soak"


----------



## chebaby

thank you T


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> thank you T


 
chebaby 

Please do a Review of:

Red Tea Souffle
Red Tea Creme
Red Tea Deep Conditioner


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> Yes, Yes, & Yes....Identical (if not better) than _"Turn Me Loose"_
> 
> Wet Hair


IDareT'sHair

Oh, really now???? Okay, then. 

I can't wait to do my soak in the morning. I'm going to 'soak' and curl up with a good book til I knock out.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> Oh, really now???? Okay, then.
> 
> I can't wait to do my soak in the morning. I'm going to 'soak' and curl up with a good book til I knock out.


 
Brownie518

I actually prefer the Moringa & Ginseng.  Been on that for a minute.  Claudie's Leave-In is also really good.

Well...all 3 of them are very good.  I think AV's is somewhat 'cheaper'.  

Mala put her foot in that one.

Yeah, this 'soak' is feeling might-tay fine right about now. 

I need to wrap it better tho'. *don't want no leaks*


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Coming.......
1 Carrot & Avocado IPN
Marie Dean Aloe & Mint


----------



## bajandoc86

Ladies.....my gym is a treasure trove of handsome, educated, professional, hot bodied men. 

Momma always said, you keep all options open till you walk down that aisle. Yes momma! I iz listening! 

With that being said....time to hit the gym!


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Please do a Review of:
> 
> Red Tea Souffle
> Red Tea Creme
> Red Tea Deep Conditioner


 i sure will
so far ive been loving the souffle still not used to the smell though lol. but its a good product. thicker than any other gelly ive used but gives a soft hold.
in fact i used it today to set the front of my hair.


----------



## Brownie518

bajandoc86 said:


> Ladies.....my gym is a treasure trove of handsome, educated, professional, hot bodied men.
> 
> Momma always said, you keep all options open till you walk down that aisle. Yes momma! I iz listening!
> 
> With that being said....time to hit the gym!



.........


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> I actually prefer the Moringa & Ginseng.  Been on that for a minute.  Claudie's Leave-In is also really good.
> 
> Well...all 3 of them are very good.  I think AV's is somewhat 'cheaper'.
> 
> Mala put her foot in that one.
> 
> Yeah, this 'soak' is feeling might-tay fine right about now.
> 
> I need to wrap it better tho'. *don't want no leaks*



Claudie's Leave In is my favorite creamy leave in.  I hope she brings that one back...
I think I'll order some AV and try that Morninga. I'll browse the site tomorrow.


----------



## divachyk

Hey Ladies -- Isaac is less than 24 hours away. I'm off work Tues - Wed. Dh has to work. Hopefully my power stays on and I can stay logged on to pass time away and keep myself sane. I hate riding out storms alone but tis life.


----------



## Ltown

divachyk, be careful down there.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518

I was referring to that Spritz Leave-In/Detangler that I had from Claudie that is/was similar to AV's Moringa and IPN's Turn Me Loose.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Evening Ladies!

What's new?  I see Nubian Heritage has B1 G1 Free at Walgreen's.  Very interesting. 

I tried to do a small cart i.e. $25.00 = Free Shipping, but most of the stuff is "In Store Only." 

So, I may go to a Walgreen.  I wanted to try a couple of things


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Steaming right now with Hairveda's Sitrinillah.  I lurve that stuff.


----------



## chebaby

chello ladies
its some event going on here today i dont like crowds at all so im kinda irritated.

anyway, i cleansed today with HQS and then conditioned and detangled with jane carted conditioner(didnt realized i had one use left, its gone now) and mop top conditioner. then i used shea moisture as my leave in. 
i had the windows rolled down going to work so my hair is a little bigger than normal for first day. still looks and feels good though.

this weekend i think im going to do a henna/amla/hibiscus treatment and then steam with jasmines a&s. cant wait.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby  Hey Ms. Che!

Imma Henna this weekend too.  So, I guess we'll be busy this weekend.

Big Hair is Cute.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Finished up my Hair.  Didn't use up anything.  I'm almost finished with alot of stuff tho'.

I will be using up at least 5-7 things the next few Wash Days.

SimJam  Chile...You were right about that HV Sale!  

I got the email this mernin'. 30-50% off *except Red Tea Line* 09-01 through 09-08


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby Hey Ms. Che!
> 
> Imma Henna this weekend too. So, I guess we'll be busy this weekend.
> 
> Big Hair is Cute.


 yea we gonna be real busy with that messy crap but i love it though


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *yea we gonna be real busy with that messy crap but i love it though*


 
@chebaby

I was trying to decide today at work, if I'll sleep in it overnight Friday and do a _Hendigo_ i.e. Combine the Henna & Indigo together.

It might be my best bet. But I hate to sleep in wet/drippy stuff.

The "Pro" is: I can get up Saturday and Steam the Moisture back in.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

I might be skipping alot of these Sales.....erplexed


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> I was trying to decide today at work, if I'll sleep in it overnight Friday and do a _Hendigo_ i.e. Combine the Henna & Indigo together.
> 
> It might be my best bet. But I hate to sleep in wet/drippy stuff.
> 
> The "Pro" is: I can get up Saturday and Steam the Moisture back in.


 steaming is always a good thing
but i know sleeping in it may be uncomfortable to say the least lol.

i think i may only leave mine on for 2-3 hours. i used to leave it on for about 6 hours but i dont have the desire to do that any more lol.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> I might be skipping alot of these Sales.....erplexed


 yea i dont see nothing that catching my eye either
im waiting on SD though


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> steaming is always a good thing
> but i know sleeping in it may be uncomfortable to say the least lol.
> 
> *i think i may only leave mine on for 2-3 hours. i used to leave it on for about 6 hours but i dont have the desire to do that any more lol.*


 
chebaby  This (bolded).  So, sleeping in it will give me that 6 hours....

Otherwise, I can only do 2-3 hours tops.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *im waiting on SD though*


 

@chebaby

I'm partially over it.....

ETA:  notice i said _partially_


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby This (bolded). So, sleeping in it will give me that 6 hours....
> 
> Otherwise, I can only do 2-3 hours tops.


 im pm'ing you.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> I'm partially over it.....
> 
> ETA:* notice i said partially*


 i noticed that lol.
i just want mor mocha


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> chebaby
> 
> I might be skipping alot of these Sales.....erplexed


IDareT'sHair

So which one's are you thinking of skipping?
I'm getting some Rinses from Hairveda. Will definitely be getting some Silk Dreams. Considering Afroveda


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518

Not Sure? Maybe IPN, AV?

*still thinking on SSI & SD.* erplexed

Definitely getting Hairveda.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair

I'm skipping Shescentit. I'll probably end up forgetting about Afroveda. 
SD and HV are sure things.


----------



## chebaby

I might get SSI
I want some okra and a few others I never tried from her.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 chebaby

I'd honestly like to go until BF w/o buying anything and really work on getting my Stash down.

I know I won't.  But.....I'd like to.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> Brownie518 chebaby
> 
> *I'd honestly like to go until BF w/o buying anything a*nd really work on getting my Stash down.
> 
> I know I won't.  But.....I'd like to.


IDareT'sHair

That would be nice, wouldn't it? I would love to No Buy til December


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *That would be nice, wouldn't it? I would love to No Buy til December*


 
Brownie518  November for me would be very nice.  There's nothing I really _'need'_


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

I really like those BFH Shine Rinses.  I'm using the Green Tea & Apple right now.

But I only have 2 left.  The Green Tea & Apple *that's almost gone* and the Red Wine.  

I still have 2 BFH Cleansing Conditioners left.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair

I miss that Red Wine one. And those conditioners she had that I loved. She got rid of all the good stuff and her prices are fuggin ridiculous. And that seizure-inducing site is a mess.

ETA...I don't see all those 25 and up DCs anymore. Just a couple . Looks like she brought back some of her OG products. I used to love that Saeede Ayurvedic cream and the Mango Macadamia conditioner.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

Evening Ladies.

Just sitting around.  Did a lot this morning and afternoon. Now I'm just watching movies from my collection.  My yoga class today really did me in but I said I'm going to keep at this and going to the gym.

I put some 3 strand twists in last night using my tea spritz and SSI Papaya Curly Souffle.  I refreshed them with some red tea moisturizer.  I really like that moisturizer.  So mad its not going on sale.

Did SD say she was having a sale?


----------



## chebaby

we should do a no buy
i think i could do it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> I miss that Red Wine one. And those conditioners she had that I loved.* She got rid of all the good stuff and her prices are fuggin ridiculous. And that seizure-inducing site is a mess.*
> 
> *ETA...I don't see all those 25 and up DCs anymore. Just a couple . Looks like she brought back some of her OG products.* I used to love that Saeede Ayurvedic cream and the Mango Macadamia conditioner.


 
Brownie518  Gurl.............



Vonnieluvs08 said:


> Evening Ladies. *Did SD say she was having a sale?*


 
Vonnieluvs08 


chebaby said:


> *we should do a no buy*
> *i think i could do it.*


 
chebaby  Girl.....You Play too much.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I heard back from Veda2.

She's going to make the change for me. 

I wanted to switch from the Fruit Cocktail (Power Oasis) to 1 Shikakai Oil.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

Guess that means no...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Vonnieluvs08 said:


> *Guess that means no...*


 
Vonnieluvs08

Um....*sucks teef* She hasn't said one way or another.

chebaby Brownie518

I didn't know or think SD's Nourish would smell maple-y.  I thought it might smell more vanilla-y.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518 Gurl.............
> 
> 
> 
> @Vonnieluvs08
> 
> 
> @chebaby *Girl.....You Play too much*.


  what you dont think i can hang


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Vonnieluvs08
> 
> Um....*sucks teef* She hasn't said one way or another.
> 
> @chebaby @Brownie518
> 
> I didn't know or think SD's Nourish would smell maple-y. I thought it might smell more vanilla-y.


 i havent tried it but i know in her thread people were saying it smelled good.


----------



## divachyk

We're holding it down in FL. Got some bad *run * ETA: meant rain that pushed through. Has been super duper windy. We're on the east side of the storm, the side the produces tornadoes. So far we're good though. No loss of power. 

In other news, dh's oncology appt is tomorrow. We're walking by faith. Be back tomorrow with deets.


----------



## bronzebomb

My Carol's Daughter membership expired.  I'm thinking about renewing it....it's only $10, but I need to decide by midnight.

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## bronzebomb

divachyk said:
			
		

> We're holding it down in FL. Got some bad run that pushed through. Has been super duper windy. We're on the east side of the storm, the side the produces tornadoes. So far we're good though. No loss of power.
> 
> In other news, dh's oncology appt is tomorrow. We're walking by faith. Be back tomorrow with deets.



Hey lady, I'm from Florida!  Hang in there!  I think Louisiana is getting the bulk of it.  Maybe Mississippi

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## bajandoc86

divachyk You guys are in my prayers.


----------



## Ltown

divachyk said:


> We're holding it down in FL. Got some bad *run * ETA: meant rain that pushed through. Has been super duper windy. We're on the east side of the storm, the side the produces tornadoes. So far we're good though. No loss of power.
> 
> In other news, dh's oncology appt is tomorrow. We're walking by faith. Be back tomorrow with deets.



divachyk, great issac was mild.  Praying for you and dh.


----------



## mkd

divachyk, praying your DH's appt today goes well.


----------



## SimJam

IDareT'sHair said:


> Finished up my Hair.  Didn't use up anything.  I'm almost finished with alot of stuff tho'.
> 
> I will be using up at least 5-7 things the next few Wash Days.
> 
> @SimJam  Chile...*You were right about that HV Sale*!
> 
> I got the email this mernin'. 30-50% off *except Red Tea Line* 09-01 through 09-08



HEHeeeee I'll be right beside u hawlin for da Lawd !!!! 30 - 50% offffff !!!! Chile its gonna be skrait cray 



IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518 @chebaby
> 
> I'd honestly like to go until BF w/o buying anything and really work on getting my Stash down.
> 
> I know I won't.  But.....I'd like to.



But if a sale comes up for a line you're gonna get in BF anyways then that doesnt count 



Brownie518 said:


> @IDareT'sHair
> 
> I miss that Red Wine one. And those conditioners she had that I loved. She got rid of all the good stuff and her prices are fuggin ridiculous. And that seizure-inducing site is a mess.
> 
> ETA...I don't see all those 25 and up DCs anymore. Just a couple . Looks like she brought back some of her OG products. I used to love that Saeede Ayurvedic cream and the *Mango Macadamia conditioner.*



That one was really really nice. I might take an advil and try go look at that site



chebaby said:


> we should do a no buy
> i think i could do it.



no buy can start after the HV sale and we get one pass (in case SD has a sale )


----------



## divachyk

Ladies, dh's oncology appt went great. The activity detected on the PET scan is believed to be 99.99% false positive. The oncologist gave us specific reasons why he feels it is false positive unlike the first dr we seen. The reasons he gave were believable and reassuring. He said he can't say it is 100% false positive because only God has that power but his medical opinion is that we don't have anything to worry with. For safekeeping, we will be seen again for a PET/CT repeat in 6 months.

God is good!


----------



## faithVA

Glad your husband is ok divachyk. It's good to have a doctor talk through your concerns.


----------



## faithVA

I think I will hang out in here with you ladies. You seem to have a lot of fun.


----------



## Shay72

I'm back! Rolled in about 1am this morning. I had a lot of fun. We were not playing. We were at the beach 3 days out of 4. I got a tan . Seriously, I told my new friend that I'm black as tar now. That fool said you're already black as tar. I told him he is wrong for that. The resort was beautiful. I will be using my parents timeshare all over this world now. They just don't know. 

I took IPN's Hair Quencher, HV's Hydrasilica, and SD's Wheatgerm Conditioner. I wet my hair each morning and spritzed it hydrasilica and hair quencher. Once back from the beach I would cowash with the wheat germ condish and left some in. My hair held up. By the end it wasn't as curly as it normally is. Figured that was the salt and the fact I wasn't really using a co-cleanser. Today I did a HOT with Shi Naturals Pre Poo buttercream, slapped some SM Purfication Masque on top for about 4 hrs (laziness), rinsed then cleansed with Shi Naturals Scalp Detox. I use it like poo. Lathered up and rinsed twice. Left some SSI Pumpkin Seed Condish in. Hair feels and looks great.

Great news about hubby divachyk

@chebaby
I always check luggage so I take full sizes of what I need and don't worry about them travel containers. These days alot of airlines charge for checked luggage so you might not want to listen to me


----------



## divachyk

Ladies,

not sure if it was posted.....
FREE copy of Coils & Curls

Coils & Curls The Hair Product Handbook: Helping the Product Junkies of the world buy SMARTER, sort through marketing HYPE and save MONEY! [Kindle Edition]

Download at:
http://www.amazon.com/Coils-Curls-Product-Handbook-ebook/dp/B008T4FM20

I got this email from Hair Liberty. I think she's a member on LHCF. I vaguely remember a thread she started sometime ago.

faithVA


----------



## faithVA

ooh - a free book my first day


----------



## IDareT'sHair

SimJam said:


> *I might take an advil and try go look at that site*


 
SimJam


----------



## Golden75

faithVA said:
			
		

> ooh - a free book my first day


----------



## chebaby

divachyk said:


> Ladies, dh's oncology appt went great. The activity detected on the PET scan is believed to be 99.99% false positive. The oncologist gave us specific reasons why he feels it is false positive unlike the first dr we seen. The reasons he gave were believable and reassuring. He said he can't say it is 100% false positive because only God has that power but his medical opinion is that we don't have anything to worry with. For safekeeping, we will be seen again for a PET/CT repeat in 6 months.
> 
> God is good!


 wow thats great news

chello ladies
today is second day hair and it looks pretty good. i think tomorrow i might bun. only thing is since i cut layers in my hair my bun doesnt look as full as it used to. in fact i tried to do a bun the other day and some hairs kept falling out. it just didnt look right


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> chello ladies
> today is second day hair and it looks pretty good. i think tomorrow i might bun. only thing is since i cut layers in my hair my bun doesnt look as full as it used to. in fact i tried to do a bun the other day and some hairs kept falling out. it just didnt look right


 
chebaby

Che-llo Chelady!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@chebaby Still waiting on that change from Mala. *she ok'd it*

Still unsure if I'll get anything except a few bottles (5) of Hairveda's Ph ACV Rinse.

Oh, and maybe some SSI?


----------



## Brownie518

Hey, ladies!!

I'm about to order some Shi Naturals and Claudie's new Cream. I'll be getting 3 or 4 Rinses from Hairveda and some IPN on Friday, too.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby Still waiting on that change from Mala. *she ok'd it*
> 
> Still unsure if I'll get anything except a few bottles (5) of Hairveda's Ph ACV Rinse.
> 
> Oh, and maybe some SSI?


 im not sure what i want to get if anything. i know i said i might order from SSI but im certain i wont. im just not that interested in her stuff even though i tried and liked the okra.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *im not sure what i want to get if anything.* i know i said i might order from SSI but im certain i wont. im just not that interested in her stuff even though i tried and liked the okra.


 
chebaby

My stash is so deep right now, I could honestly skip everything and wait on Black Friday.


----------



## Shay72

I've been missing the Shi Naturals sales. Will probably order this time.Oops it started already.

8/29-9/2
25% off storewide
Code: LADY


----------



## bronzebomb

I know folks are not a fan, but I am:

Today only!  50% off And free shipping exclusively at missjessies.com.  Code: school50

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Golden75

bronzebomb said:
			
		

> I know folks are not a fan, but I am:
> 
> Today only!  50% off And free shipping exclusively at missjessies.com.  Code: school50
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



I was gonna post this at 4:50 but the sale was only til 5pm EST   Dang thing wasn't even 24 hrs, don't even think it was 12hrs


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair said:
			
		

> chebaby
> 
> My stash is so deep right now, I could honestly skip everything and wait on Black Friday.



IDareT'sHair - me too, and I think I will keep holding out til BF.  I'm gonna start working on a list


----------



## bronzebomb

Golden75 said:
			
		

> I was gonna post this at 4:50 but the sale was only til 5pm EST   Dang thing wasn't even 24 hrs, don't even think it was 12hrs



What?  I didn't see that!   I didn't order....boo

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## bronzebomb

Well at least I renewed my CD membership!

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## Brownie518

I finished up:

Motions CPR (2 backups)
HQS Honey Pineapple Hibiscus DC (1 backup)
CD Khoret Amen oil

Shay72 - Hey!!! 
I'm about to get my Shi Naturals right now


----------



## SimJam

For the HV sale, if the  Amala creme rinse and whipped ends are on sale Imma get 2 32oz and 2 16oz whipped ends. (I wont have to buy these for BF)

if the green tea butter is on sale I'll try it too and maybe the acaiberry phyto (i seem to always forget to try this one)


----------



## SimJam

Oh Happy Fridays eve everyone.

this week flew by !!!


----------



## Golden75

Oyin Sept Coupons - I'll still wait for BF

2 Coupons this month! 
10% Coupon:  "september2012"
As always, this 10% coupon has no minimum, and is good until our next newsletter coupon goes live! 

free shipping coupon! "labor2012"
This coupon has a $60 minimum, so it'll be great if you're stocking up, getting set up for a new school year, or are in the mood to share. ;o)


----------



## SimJam

Oyins sales are seriously meh


----------



## Brownie518

SimJam - "meh" is not the word for that 10%...erplexed

So, my CD Olive Infusion sets came today. I'll be using that on Saturday. 
I ordered 3 Teas and the AloeOil from Shi Naturals 25% sale.


----------



## mkd

When does the HV sale start?


----------



## Brownie518

mkd - 9/1 - 9/8......30 to 50% everything except the Red Tea line.


----------



## mkd

Thanks Brownie518, everything i want is from the read tea line.  I want to try the moisturizer for sure.


----------



## SimJam

mkd  sept 1 through to sept 8


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> My stash is so deep right now, I could honestly skip everything and wait on Black Friday.


 i feel the same way. i have way too much stuff but i use everything so its not so bad. i still have a few new things i havent tried yet though.

speaking of which, T i got my package thank you.
and i used it today. i shampooed with kc come clean and then used the HV tea conditioner and OMG it has so much slip and i find it very moisturizing. i started to use it as a leave in but decided against it. maybe next time.


----------



## bronzebomb

I ordered some Halley's Curls Gentle Wave Relaxed weave today.  I already have the shipping confirmation!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518 @chebaby @SimJam Vonnieluvs08 Shay72

I see in the SD's Thread....there's a 'riddle' about a Fairy Godmother and the Stroke of Midnight or somethin'.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair

Yeah, I peeped that, too.....


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *Yeah, I peeped that, too.....*


 
@Brownie518

.............


What's Happenin' Ms. B? Any word on your IPN?


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> Brownie518 chebaby SimJam Vonniesluv08
> 
> I see in the SD's Thread....there's a 'riddle' about a Fairy Godmother and the Stroke of Midnight or somethin'.


IDareT'sHair

Folks are going to lose they minds . I want to get in and out real quick!!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

I didn't quite understand the "riddle"  

It said before the Stroke of Midnight....so I expected it to already be on like hot buttered popcorn.


----------



## chebaby

lemme go read this riddle


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> Brownie518
> 
> I didn't quite understand the "riddle"
> 
> It said before the Stroke of Midnight....so *I expected it to already be on like hot buttered popcorn.*


IDareT'sHair

 

Hopefully it will be on soon. *shrug* I don't know, though.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *Hopefully it will be on soon. *shrug* I don't know, though.*


 
@Brownie518

Yeah  

What's up with that Riddle? I'm not getting it??erplexed

So, does that mean it's an unexpected Flash Sale?? 

I'm Lost.


----------



## chebaby

i want that mocha silk, avocado silky conditioner and chocolate conditioner


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> Yeah
> 
> What's up with that Riddle? I'm not getting it??erplexed
> 
> So, does that mean it's an unexpected Flash Sale??
> 
> I'm Lost.


 yea cause "before the stroke of midnight" sounds llike BEFORE midnight lol. that could be anytime dont be playing us SD.


----------



## Brownie518

I don't know what it means, either. I want Nourish Oil, probably all 3 new joints, and some Creme de la Silk.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> yea cause "before the stroke of midnight" sounds llike BEFORE midnight lol. that could be anytime *dont be playing us SD.*


 
chebaby  Um..Exactly.



Brownie518 said:


> *I don't know what it means, either.* I want Nourish Oil, probably all 3 new joints, and some Creme de la Silk.


 
Brownie518

.........


----------



## bronzebomb

Miss Jessie's site crashed yesterday!  So they are offering the sale for 1 hour only tomorrow!  12-1.  Free shipping + 50% off
Code School50

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## Brownie518

50% off?? Dang, that site will be crashin' again tomorrow!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby Brownie518

Here's my "riddle": At the Stroke of Midnight tomorrow my Fairy Godmother better known as BJ gone get this Monneeee


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> chebaby Brownie518
> 
> Here's my "riddle": At the Stroke of Midnight tomorrow my Fairy Godmother better known as BJ gone get this Monneeee


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

You know how BJ do.  She already talmbout 30-50% off. SMH. 

When BJ come through she snatches errrthing off the table.

She don't leave nothing behind.


----------



## SimJam

IDareT'sHair said:


> chebaby Brownie518
> 
> Here's my "riddle": At the Stroke of Midnight tomorrow my Fairy Godmother better known as BJ gone get this Monneeee



Chile that aint no riddle ... its the truuth slapping you in da face.

and I hate riddles I never get them ... SD better decipher that mess so us riddle challenged people can plan our lives 

off to see that thread 


edit: seriously though, that HV 50% off is doing things to me .... cant wait


----------



## IDareT'sHair

SimJam

SJam: Girl come back and tell me what it means........

_*it ain't nice to play with a pj's emotions*_


----------



## chebaby

T, you a mess with that riddle
but BJ always gets her moniiiieeeessss lol


----------



## SimJam

IDareT'sHair said:


> SimJam
> 
> SJam: Girl come back and tell me what it means........
> 
> _*it ain't nice to play with a pj's emotions*_



chile it could mean anything .... before the stroke of midnight in 2072 or next week

and how we gonna know when the sale starts ... do I have to be like







all night long?


----------



## Brownie518

SimJam said:


> chile it could mean anything .... before the stroke of midnight in 2072 or next week
> 
> and how we gonna know when the sale starts ... do I have to be like
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> all night long?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> T, you a mess with that riddle
> but* BJ always gets her moniiiieeeessss lol*


 
@chebaby Don't she tho'?

You know how BJ do. She Swoops in and takes Dat Monneee. I ain't mad at her.



SimJam said:


> chile it could mean anything .... *before the stroke of midnight in 2072 or next week*
> 
> *and how we gonna know when the sale starts ... do I have to be like*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *all night long?*


 
@SimJam

Um....Yeah, *cough* I was startin' that mess.

*Cackles at 2072*


----------



## chebaby

SimJam said:


> chile it could mean anything ....* before the stroke of midnight in 2072 or next week*
> 
> and how we gonna know when the sale starts ... do I have to be like
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> all night long?


  you a mess.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

Is the 10% off that is on the site now the sale?


----------



## SimJam

Vonnieluvs08 said:


> Is the 10% off that is on the site now the sale?



dat mi ah wanda too  (yes that 10% brought the jamaican typing outta mi)

can u say disappointing ... well I may still bite ...MAY


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

That's it?!?!?  10%....we been waiting all this time for 10%


----------



## Brownie518

SimJam said:


> dat mi ah wanda too  (yes that 10% brought the jamaican typing outta mi)
> 
> can u say disappointing ... well I may still bite ...MAY





Vonnieluvs08 said:


> That's it?!?!?  10%....we been waiting all this time for 10%



Nah, SG doesn't get down like that. 10%  I thought it was going to be just free shipping or something like that. 

I got 2 of the Avocado Silky, Nourish Oil, Chocolate Bliss, and Creme de la Silk.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

So 10% is good? Brownie518


----------



## Brownie518

Vonnieluvs08 said:


> So 10% is good? Brownie518


Vonnieluvs08


:scratchch



More like...as good as it gets


----------



## bronzebomb

looks like its Hairveda or Miss Jessie's

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Vonnieluvs08

That's how she Roll.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

SimJam said:


> *dat mi ah wanda too  (yes that 10% brought the jamaican typing outta mi)*


 

SimJam


----------



## Golden75

on SD.  I cannot roll wit no 10%.  Will see what she do BF.  

In other hair news - I put my trigger in an oil spray bottle I purchased awhile back.  Perfect!  Spray on my scalp, and massage.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

Thanks IDareT'sHair & @Brownie518

Guess I'm with @Golden75 on this one....money is a lil tight for only 10%

I will hold on to this cart for a lil while...use up my stuff and roll hard for BF.


----------



## SimJam

I think I would have preferred free shipping ... but alas, she IS running a business.


----------



## BeyonceCarter

SimJam said:


> I think I would have preferred free shipping ... but alas, she IS running a business.



Yea, 10% isn't really anything at all,  BUT I just wanted my stuff, don't really care about a discount since her prices are already relatively reasonable.


----------



## Brownie518

SimJam said:


> I think I would have preferred free shipping ... but alas, she IS running a business.





BeyonceCarter said:


> Yea, 10% isn't really anything at all,  BUT I just wanted my stuff, don't really care about a discount since her prices are already relatively reasonable.



Yep. I agree. I ordered IMMEDIATELY


----------



## BeyonceCarter

Hold up, HAIRVEDA having a sale?!   

LAWD, let me get up out of here. Ya'll ain't no good.


----------



## Brownie518

BeyonceCarter

30-50% off everything except the Red Tea stuff. Starts 9/1.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

From Silk Dreams I ended up getting:

1 Mocha Silk
1 Avocado Pudding
1 Wheat Germ


----------



## BeyonceCarter

Brownie518 said:


> Yep. I agree. I ordered IMMEDIATELY



Yea, her line isn't really one of those that I expect blow out sales from, but I like the products so I'll continue to buy one or two occasionally.



Brownie518 said:


> @BeyonceCarter
> 
> 30-50% off everything except the Red Tea stuff. Starts 9/1.



See this is why I HAUL hairveda, even though she'll take 2 months to ship , I will get my year's worth of vatika frosting, avosoya and the almond glaze.  If ya'll don't crash the darn site before I can get through.


----------



## BeyonceCarter

IDareT'sHair said:


> From Silk Dreams I ended up getting:
> 
> 1 Mocha Silk
> 1 Avocado Pudding
> 1 Wheat Germ



This is definitely mild for you, T. 

But that sale wasn't nothing so I can understand you saving for the real hauls.  That's what I'm doing.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

Vanilla Silk Cream Moisture Dream 16oz. Size - Dream BIG! Get Two (2) for	1 
Mocha Silk Infusion 8 oz.	
Chocolate Bliss Conditioner 8 oz.
Size - Dream BIG! Get Two (2) for	1
Wheat Germ Butter Conditioner 8oz. Quantity - Dream BIG!--Two (2) for	1 
Destination Hydration 16oz.	
Nourish 4 oz. Scent - Dreamy Decadence	
PRE 2oz.	

This is my cart now what are must haves from this list? Top 3


----------



## IDareT'sHair

BeyonceCarter

Um..Yeah... *uneventful*


----------



## BeyonceCarter

Vonnieluvs08 said:


> Vanilla Silk Cream Moisture Dream 16oz. Size - Dream BIG! Get Two (2) for    1
> *Mocha Silk Infusion* 8 oz.
> Chocolate Bliss Conditioner 8 oz.
> Size - Dream BIG! Get Two (2) for    1
> *Wheat Germ Butter Conditioner* 8oz. Quantity - Dream BIG!--Two (2) for    1
> *Destination Hydration* 16oz.
> Nourish 4 oz. Scent - Dreamy Decadence
> PRE 2oz.
> 
> This is my cart now what are must haves from this list? Top 3



My choices in bold.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Vonnieluvs08 said:


> *Vanilla Silk Cream Moisture Dream* 16oz. Size - Dream BIG! Get Two (2) for    1
> *Mocha Silk Infusion* 8 oz.
> Chocolate Bliss Conditioner 8 oz.
> Size - Dream BIG! Get Two (2) for    1
> *Wheat Germ Butter Conditione*r 8oz. Quantity - Dream BIG!--Two (2) for    1
> *Destination Hydration* 16oz.
> Nourish 4 oz. Scent - Dreamy Decadence
> PRE 2oz.
> 
> This is my cart now *what are must haves from this list? Top 3*


 
Vonnieluvs08

Mine.


----------



## BeyonceCarter

IDareT'sHair said:


> @BeyonceCarter
> 
> Um..Yeah... *uneventful*





Ya'll are some PJ snobs. 

PJs don't have time for those types of sales.  But the itch to pay nah' still overcomes us so we get one or two thangs.


----------



## BeyonceCarter

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Vonnieluvs08
> 
> Mine.



She said 3.


----------



## bronzebomb

IDareT'sHair said:
			
		

> Vonnieluvs08
> 
> Mine.



Making it necessary for everyone?...

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

bronzebomb  only if you want to. Just trying to narrow down the list.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

bronzebomb

Gurl.........erplexed


----------



## bronzebomb

Every time I see the word "mine" I think of them shirts!

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## IDareT'sHair

BeyonceCarter

I only get excited when it's 25% & up.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

We aren't snobs we just haul hard and haul wisely...take advantage of every possibility esp if we can save a few pennies


----------



## IDareT'sHair

bronzebomb

Oh, I thought you meant something else....


----------



## BeyonceCarter

IDareT'sHair said:


> @BeyonceCarter
> 
> I only get excited when it's 25% & up.



Same here.



Vonnieluvs08 said:


> We aren't snobs we just haul hard and haul wisely...take advantage of every possibility esp if we can save a few pennies



I agree. Honestly, I'd rather free shipping. Paid $6.75 for shipping and saved $3. 

Chile, I guess. 

I just hope I receive my products sooner than later.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

How is BeyonceCarter gone run up in this thread talkin' mess? 

She don't even know us like that.

Introductions please?


----------



## BeyonceCarter

IDareT'sHair said:


> How is @BeyonceCarter gone run up in this thread talkin' mess?
> 
> She don't even know us like that.
> 
> Introductions please?



Uh, you know me T. 

MS. P. Yeah, you do. Think hard.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

yes Ms. BeyonceCarter...who is you?


----------



## Brownie518

bronzebomb said:


> Making it necessary for everyone?...
> 
> Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## bronzebomb

Vonnieluvs08 IDareT'sHair   I just left that thread and was a little tickled about theMINE movement

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## bronzebomb

BeyonceCarter - don't come in here messing up our happy home!

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## BeyonceCarter

bronzebomb said:


> @BeyonceCarter - don't come in here messing up our happy home!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using LHCF



Hey! I'm on ya'lls side here. 

It's all jokes.

I'm all for happy hauling.


----------



## Brownie518

.......


----------



## IDareT'sHair

BeyonceCarter said:


> *Uh, you know me T.*
> 
> *MS. P. Yeah, you do. Think hard.*


 


Vonnieluvs08 said:


> yes Ms. @BeyonceCarter*...who is you?*


 
Vonnieluvs08 BeyonceCarter

I Agree Vonnie.  Who Dis Is?...........

If I had to guess I might say: Poranges?

Lawd...Errrbody got a Riddle tonight.

It's time for me to go to bed!


----------



## BeyonceCarter

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Vonnieluvs08  @BeyonceCarter
> 
> I Agree Vonnie.  Who Dis Is?...........
> 
> If I had to guess I might say: Poranges?
> 
> Lawd...Errrbody got a Riddle tonight.
> 
> It's time for me to go to bed!





Welp. You solved one riddle.


----------



## Brownie518

Vonnieluvs08 said:


> Vanilla Silk Cream Moisture Dream 16oz. Size - Dream BIG! Get Two (2) for	1
> Mocha Silk Infusion 8 oz.
> Chocolate Bliss Conditioner 8 oz.
> Size - Dream BIG! Get Two (2) for	1
> Wheat Germ Butter Conditioner 8oz. Quantity - Dream BIG!--Two (2) for	1
> Destination Hydration 16oz.
> Nourish 4 oz. Scent - Dreamy Decadence
> PRE 2oz.
> 
> This is my cart now what are must haves from this list? Top 3



MUST HAVE:

Mocha Silk
Destination Hydration
Nourish

Get that Wheat Germ and Vanilla Silk, too


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@bronzebomb @Vonnieluvs08 @Brownie518 @BeyonceCarter

Yeah...She ran up in here like BAM - What Ya'll Gone Do???

Hmp.  Betta' Call JayZ or BlueIvy or somebody.......


----------



## IDareT'sHair

BeyonceCarter

Gurl......You was 'bout to make me Clown Up in Here!


----------



## BeyonceCarter

IDareT'sHair said:


> @bronzebomb @Vonnieluvs08 @Brownie518 @BeyonceCarter
> 
> Yeah...She ran up in here like BAM - What Ya'll Gone Do???
> 
> *Hmp.  Betta' Call JayZ or BlueIvy or somebody.......*





But seriously, I need to be in this challenge at this point. 

I keep my stash in a cupboard because I don't want to have to face it everyday.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

BeyonceCarter

You done came back & got Brand New.

How's the Baby?  I know she is more adorable.  She's a Cutie


----------



## BeyonceCarter

IDareT'sHair said:


> @BeyonceCarter
> 
> You done came back & got Brand New.
> 
> How's the Baby?  I know she is more adorable.  She's a Cutie



She's fine.  Recently turned 1 and her lil sis is a little over 2 months now.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

BeyonceCarter said:


> But seriously, I need to be in this challenge at this point.
> 
> *I keep my stash in a cupboard because I don't want to have to face it everyday.*


 
BeyonceCarter

Don't feel bad.  Mine is in the Garage. 

I don't even wanna see it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

BeyonceCarter

How's the Hair?


----------



## Brownie518

*MARIE DEAN * says:

WE ARE HAVING A LABOR DAY WEEKEND SALE THIS SATURDAY, SUNDAY & MONDAY!

Take 20% OFF your total purchase on our website and Etsy shop. Use coupon code: LABORDAY2012


----------



## BeyonceCarter

IDareT'sHair said:


> @BeyonceCarter
> 
> Don't feel bad.  Mine is in the Garage.
> 
> I don't even wanna see it.



Well, let me add fire the fuel. Hope you've tried that Olive Oil Masque.


----------



## BeyonceCarter

IDareT'sHair said:


> @BeyonceCarter
> 
> How's the Hair?



My hair is ok, a little postpartum shedding but only on my edges and no loss in thickness. I'm at my maintenance length. 

How is yours doing?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

BeyonceCarter  Who's Olive Oil Masque?  MyHoneyChile?  

Who else has an Olive Oil Mask?  Komaza?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

BeyonceCarter said:


> My hair is ok, a little postpartum shedding but only on my edges and no loss in thickness. I'm at my maintenance length.
> 
> *How is yours doing?*


 
BeyonceCarter

Thriving.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *MARIE DEAN *says:
> 
> WE ARE HAVING A LABOR DAY WEEKEND SALE THIS SATURDAY, SUNDAY & MONDAY!
> 
> *Take 20% OFF *your total purchase on our website and Etsy shop. Use coupon code: LABORDAY2012


 
Brownie518

Hmp.  I guess I did pretty good with the 22% off Sale?


----------



## BeyonceCarter

IDareT'sHair said:


> @BeyonceCarter  Who's Olive Oil Masque?  MyHoneyChile?
> 
> Who else has an Olive Oil Mask?  Komaza?



Organic Root Stimulator.

It's one of my staples now. 

Great for long stretches as it basiclally just blends the new growth for super easy combing. 

*Ingredients:* Aqua(Water), Cetearyl Alchol, Polysorbate 60, PEG-150 Stearate, Cetyl  Alcohol, Ceteareth-20, PEG-20 Hydrogenated Lanolin, PEG-40, Stearate,  Cocos Nucifera (Coconut) Oil, Polyquaternium-7, Cetrimonium Chloride,  Behentrimonium Methosulfate, Cetearyl Alcohol, Polyquaternium-37,  Propylene Glycol, Dicaprylate/Dicaprate, PPG-1, Trideceth-6, Glycerin,  Dimethicone, PPG-3 Benzyl Ether Myistate, Hydrolyzed Keratin, Prunus  Amygdalus Dulcis (Sweet Almond) Oil, Olea Europaea (Olive) Fruit Oil,  Panthenol.


----------



## Brownie518

KOMAZA

All products (excluding Stinky Stuff and product kits) will be 10% off on Saturday, Sept 1st, for our Labor Day Sale. All prices will be as marked. You may also redeem any customer reward points you have earned during this sale for further savings! Don’t forget – free shipping for orders $55 and over.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> Brownie518
> 
> Hmp.  I guess I did pretty good with the 22% off Sale?


IDareT'sHair

I might get 1 each of the oils and maybe a Vanilla Repair or Coffee Kokum joint.  I don't know yet. I love that Baobab oil!!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

BeyonceCarter  No, I haven't tried the ORS Olive Oil Masque?    

Brownie518 Lawd Ms. B!  You gettin' down with these Sales tonight?  Where is chebaby


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> @IDareT'sHair
> 
> I might get 1 each of the oils and maybe a *Vanilla Repair or Coffee Kokum joint.  I don't know yet. I love that Baobab oil!!!*


 

Brownie518

Nice Choices. 

Yeah, the Baobab is good!  I'd like another one of those in that Juicy Mango.  If you get it you should get that one.

I have 2 of the Argan's left and 1 Baobab.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

BeyonceCarter Brownie518 SimJam Vonnieluvs08

I still wasn't able to add that SD's Shea-What Deux?erplexed  

It wouldn't allow me to order it and it was blacked-out.

So was that ChocolateBliss?  (I wasn't getting that one anyway) but it was like that too.

I contacted SD's? 

I wanted that Shea-What Deux....


----------



## BeyonceCarter

IDareT'sHair said:


> @BeyonceCarter @Brownie518 @SimJam @Vonnieluvs08
> 
> I still wasn't able to add that SD's Shea-What Deux?erplexed
> 
> It wouldn't allow me to order it and it was blacked-out.
> 
> So was that ChocolateBliss?  (I wasn't getting that one anyway) but it was like that too.
> 
> I contacted SD's?
> 
> I wanted that Shea-What Deux....



 I was able to add both to my cart.

Has she responded?


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> BeyonceCarter  No, I haven't tried the ORS Olive Oil Masque?
> 
> Brownie518 *Lawd Ms. B!  You gettin' down with these Sales tonight*?  Where is chebaby


IDareT'sHair

Girl, I'm ready this weekend. I'll be getting my HV and IPN, maybe that MD. If Claudie puts that creme back up, I'll be getting that, too. 

Then, I will have to find a corner and take a seat  I'm getting a new storage bin with 3 drawers tomorrow


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518  Have you checked FB to see if Claudie doin' anything?

Imma get my HV, check out SSI and see what Claudie gone do.

BeyonceCarter  I 'might' have her just add it to my Cart (or skip it until next time).  I have the regular Shea-Whatx2.  

But I did want to try the Deux. *no biggie tho' especially with 10%*


----------



## BeyonceCarter

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518  Have you checked FB to see if Claudie doin' anything?
> 
> Imma get my HV, check out SSI and see what Claudie gone do.
> 
> @BeyonceCarter  I 'might' have her just add it to my Cart (or skip it until next time).  I have the regular Shea-Whatx2.
> 
> *But I did want to try the Deux. *no biggie tho' especially with 10%**


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@BeyonceCarter I'll wait until BF. Maybe it will be 11%....

Or 10 1/2


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @BeyonceCarter I'll wait until BF. Maybe it will be 11%....
> 
> Or 10 1/2


IDareT'sHair

*cacklin*


----------



## Brownie518

Sheeeeiiiiitttt, we snappin on that 10% but we surely ran up in there and ordered though!!! 

 I was in and out with the quickness!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> **cacklin**


 
Brownie518

You know that's right!.....


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *Sheeeeiiiiitttt, we snappin on that 10% but we surely ran up in there and ordered though!!!*
> 
> I was in and out with the quickness!!


 
Brownie518

You must be gettin' your Volka on!

Shole Did......


----------



## Brownie518

I haven't seen Claudie mention anything about a sale

IDareT'sHair


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> Brownie518
> 
> You must be *gettin' your Volka on*!
> 
> Shole Did......


IDareT'sHair


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *I haven't seen Claudie mention anything about a **sale*


 
Brownie518

Hmp.  I should email her.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518  Ya'll Know how Ya'll be tearin' up some Volka.....


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> Brownie518
> 
> Hmp.  I should email her.






She has that creme listed so I'll get that and a Renew Protein. Maybe a Vere oil, too. I looooove that!!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

Um....email Sent. *cough*

I'd get Acai Butter and maybe another Temple Balm.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> Brownie518
> 
> Um....email Sent. *cough*
> 
> I'd get Acai Butter and maybe another Temple Balm.



I'm getting the new Hair Revitalizer Scalp Cream 

http://store.claudieshairrevitalizer.com/catalog/product/7dc9e02061634d1da008985da690e5a7


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *I'm getting the new Hair Revitalizer Scalp Cream*


 
Brownie518

Interesting.  Lemme know how it is.  The price is good too.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

Is it just in a pj blood that if 8oz cost $10 and 16oz cost $15 you might as well get 16oz since its a savings?

Maybe its just me...I go thru 8oz of  DC like water.

Thinking Destination hydration, VS, Wheat germ.  Next time chocolate and a few other things


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Vonnieluvs08

That's what I did.  Just got the 2'Fer(s) the 1st time I ordered.


----------



## Brownie518

Vonnieluvs08 said:


> *Is it just in a pj blood that if 8oz cost $10 and 16oz cost $15 you might as well get 16oz since its a savings?*
> 
> Maybe its just me...I go thru 8oz of  DC like water.
> 
> Thinking Destination hydration, VS, Wheat germ.  Next time chocolate and a few other things



Vonnieluvs08

Nah, Vonnie, that's just good ole fashioned common sense!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> Nah, Vonnie, *that's just good ole fashioned common sense!!*


 
Brownie518

Hmp. Ain't tho' Gurl.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

How long is this sale?

I need to sleep on this cart and see how I feel in the morning and then hit paynah.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Vonnieluvs08  I'm not sure?  Any Idea Brownie518 ?


----------



## Brownie518

Vonnieluvs08 said:


> How long is this sale?
> 
> I need to sleep on this cart and see how I feel in the morning and then hit paynah.



Vonnieluvs08

She said today and tomorrow


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

I'll let you know when I hear back from Claudie or.....You Let me know.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518

When you gone decide on Marie Dean?

Imma hold out for: SSI & Claudie. Hairveda is a done-deal.

Hmp. At this point, Afroveda at 35% is sounding better & better.

_*pffft ten-percent*_


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> When you gone decide on Marie Dean?
> 
> Imma hold out for: SSI & Claudie. Hairveda is a done-deal.
> 
> Hmp. At this point, Afroveda at 35% is sounding better & better.
> 
> _*pffft ten-percent*_


IDareT'sHair

 Pusha! I'll probably get a couple oils from MD and that's it. One of each. 

AV is werkin it with that 35!!


----------



## Brownie518

I'm making my little HV and IPN lists...


----------



## robot.

for the hairveda sale, i want to try the almond glaze. still like the HH pomade, but would like to try other things.


----------



## Ltown

Hello ladies! 

School kicking my butt

I never get hv on the big sale day everything is all gone mkd, the red tea products were 15% so you may still get some discount i like it too.  I said it before i need to find the local store.   Some almond glaze would be good for the winter. 

I got my hqs can't wait to use the cleaner and waiting for my hv souffle.


----------



## chebaby

chello ladies
up off the early and feeling ever bit of it.


----------



## Shay72

Ltown
I'm not sure if you meant in general about the HV sales bc this one hasn't started yet.


----------



## bronzebomb

any b.a.s.k news?  I really want to try it!


----------



## Ltown

Shay72 said:


> @Ltown
> I'm not sure if you meant in general about the HV sales bc this one hasn't started yet.


Shay72, I was just telling Mkd that although the red tea is not part of the big sale next week it usually still discount at 15%.


----------



## Brownie518

bronzebomb said:


> any b.a.s.k news?  I really want to try it!



Bask site says they will be closed today until the 7th so I guess no sale


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ltown LT, so what all did you get from HQS?

mkd Shay72 Did you decide to place a Hydroquench Order?  

I know you both were thinking about it?  Today is the last day.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Evening Ladies!

Under the Steamer with Hairveda's Sitrinillah.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

robot.

Cute Haircut Ms. Robot.

Dang Girl....You got more Waves going on than Hurricane Issac! 

How you get all 'dem waves & thangs?????


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Hey divas it's been a minute.

divachyk I'm glad all is well with DH; God is great.

These sales aren't wetting my appitite I may just wait for BF. I will be getting some HV and HTN though everyone else is just meh


----------



## Ltown

Hydratherma  natural labor day sale now until Sept 4th 20% off already discounted.


----------



## Ltown

IDareT'sHair, i got strawberry and coconut cleaner, greaseless moisturizer and honey/hibiscus mask.  I need to combine my stash its messy and all over the place.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ltown Nice HQS Haul Ltown! 

Please give a review once you've tried them.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair

Claudie will be having a sale starting on Sunday. I don't have the details yet, though.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518 Thanks for the Claudie Tip.  So, how is that going to affect your order?

I'm trying to cancel & re-order my SD's to include the Shea-What Deux before the Sale ends.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair

I was going to ask you about the Shea Deux...I hope my order comes quick!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518

Yeah, we decided it would be easier to cancel & re-order (since I paid with a Card) instead of PayPal.

I hope I get it done before the Sale ends.  Doesn't it end tonight?erplexed


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

Didn't finish up anything this wash day, but almost finish with:
Hairveda Conditioner
AV's Moringa Detangler
Hairitage Sprout and Hairitage's Jojoba & Argan

Speaking of AV = Free Shipping over $25.00 *LDFREE *until 09/02.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> Yeah, we decided it would be easier to cancel & re-order (since I paid with a Card) instead of PayPal.
> 
> I hope I get it done before the Sale ends.  Doesn't it end tonight?erplexed



Oh, yeah, she did say it ended today. 

I don't know if I'll use anything up when I wash tomorrow. I need to, to make room for all this mess I just ordered!


----------



## robot.

IDareT'sHair said:


> robot.
> 
> Cute Haircut Ms. Robot.
> 
> Dang Girl....You got more Waves going on than Hurricane Issac!
> 
> How you get all 'dem waves & thangs?????



you silly  i use the HH mango musk pomade with a crown brush and my du rag! i'm hoping that the hairveda almond glaze has enough hold for me.


----------



## Shay72

I'm having a problem ordering anything. I'm just not interested. Maybe I will wait until BF. We shall see.


----------



## robot.

how much is the almond glaze normally? is $8.00 the sale price?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72 said:


> *I'm having a problem ordering anything. I'm just not interested.* Maybe I will wait until BF. We shall see.


 
Shay72

Yeah.... Cause You too busy playin' with all them Mennnnsss


----------



## mkd

IDareT'sHair, I think I am going to go with the red tea from bj.  Mostly I need moisturizers and Hns moisturizers were not really exciting me. Anyone like hv red tea gel?  I know I am getting a few of the moisturizers and maybe almond glaze.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

mkd

I thought chebaby Ltown Golden75 said they liked the Red Tea Souffle?

Or, at the very least, they all had it?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Welp. 

Lemme take a little nap before HV Starts.

I'll check back with you all in an hour or 2.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> Shay72
> 
> Yeah.... Cause You too busy playin' with all them Mennnnsss





IDareT'sHair

You staying up for Hairveda???


----------



## Brownie518

*Hairitage Hydration*
Ok Ladies! Im having a sale this weekend. The coupon code is HLD20 for 20% off you entire purchase from Hairiage Hydration! 
Thanks!


----------



## Ltown

IDareT'sHair said:
			
		

> mkd
> 
> I thought chebaby Ltown Golden75 said they liked the Red Tea Souffle?
> 
> Or, at the very least, they all had it?



mkd, I like the gel it not like ecostyler because IMO its mixed with a conditioner maybe the red tea. It was on back order 2 weeks ago but in stock and I used the 15% discount.


----------



## SimJam

goodnight ladies ... gonna go sleep until HV time.


----------



## Golden75

Sorry, I haven't cracked open my red tea souffle yet.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

*Cracks Knuckles*

Up & Refreshed....waiting to get my HV on.....

Not getting much.  Just some PH Rinses and maybe a Whipped Clouds?


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> **Cracks Knuckles**
> 
> Up & Refreshed....waiting to get my HV on.....
> 
> Not getting much.  Just some PH Rinses and maybe a Whipped Clouds?


IDareT'sHair

 So, you ready, T?


----------



## Brownie518

I found a box sitting in the corner and it had:

Claudie's Tiffani Ceramide Pomade
HH Soft & Creamy Macadamia
Claudie's Vere Oil
MD Argan Oil (a 4oz and a 2oz)
BFH Shea & Olive oil
Shi Naturals Protein conditioner


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

Yeah, Imma gone & knock it out!  What about you? 

I got my SD order skraitened out (now I can relax).

I guess I'll wait on Sunday and pick up that Acai Butter from Ms. Claudie.

See what SSI does and hopefully be done, done, done until BF.

By the way....I need to pick up some more of those HH's Creamies


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> I found a box sitting in the corner and it had:
> 
> Claudie's Tiffani Ceramide Pomade
> *HH Soft & Creamy Macadamia*
> *Claudie's Vere Oil*
> MD Argan Oil (a 4oz and a 2oz)
> BFH Shea & Olive oil
> Shi Naturals Protein conditioner


 
Brownie518  Wasn't you just tryna' pick up these recently?....


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair

Glad you got that SD skrait! I know you were tense! LOL!

Yeah, might as well hit up HH with the 20%. I might get Jar of Joe. That stuff is just so moisturizing and gives nice shine, too. Love it, love it, love it!! 

I'm not getting any SSI or MD since I found the Argan Oils. I was going to add to my Claudie's order but no need since I found the Vere Oil. Oh, I also found a Saravun Broccoli Hair Cream.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> Brownie518  Wasn't you just tryna' pick up these recently?....



.........


----------



## Brownie518

BeeMine is hinting at a sale, a flash sale maybe...IDK


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> Yeah, might as well hit up HH with the 20%. I might get Jar of Joe. That stuff is just so moisturizing and gives nice shine, too. Love it, love it, love it!!


 
Brownie518  I got some Creamies I'm getting ready to pull the Trigger on right now.  They've been doing me right.



Brownie518 said:


> .........


 
Brownie518

Girl...  Don't be rolling your eyes  You found mostly everything on your list.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> Brownie518  I got some Creamies I'm getting ready to pull the Trigger on right now.  They've been doing me right.
> 
> 
> 
> Brownie518
> 
> Girl...  Don't be rolling your eyes  You found mostly everything on your list.


IDareT'sHair

I love them Creamies!!  And they are good for me year-round and I definitely tear them up when it gets cooler. 

 I'm rollin my eyes at ME! I shoulda known I had everything I wanted right here!!! 

Yo, is BJ goin live with that sale at midnight or what???


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:
			
		

> *Yo, is BJ goin live with that sale at midnight or what???*


 
Pffft. I was 'bout to ask You!!!!!!    

BJ betta' come & take this monneee before somebody else get it


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> Pffft.  I was 'bout to ask You!!!!!!
> 
> BJ betta' come & take this monneee before somebody else get it



 I know, girl. Fangas twitchy!!!


----------



## BeyonceCarter

Just sliding through to see if Hairveda brought dem' prices down yet.


----------



## SimJam

im skrait refreshing on the HV site ... nothing yet


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

On the Creamy Tip I got:
1 Horsetail
1 Jojoba & Argan
2 Macadamia *she still owes me one*
1 Avocado Cloud

SimJam

Stay on it Sim!


----------



## BeyonceCarter

I hate when the companies play with my emotions like this. 

I wish she would have stated a time so folks not just waiting up like hawks. I have to be up at 6.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

BeyonceCarter

*Stretches & Yawns* I took a little 'rest' cause I knew it might be a minute. 

Although most of the time BF etc....I can usually hit PayNah and be in & out around 11:45 ish


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair

Yeah, I found an Avocado Cloud, too....

ETA: and a Vatika Frosting

*sigh*


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518  Clawd Geezus Ms. B! I just thought of something.....It says "off SELECTED items"

What if the Rinse(s) aren't a SELECTED item?  SMH.  

Could that be it?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

SimJam BeyonceCarter

Nah that "Selected Items" is worryin' me......


----------



## BeyonceCarter

IDareT'sHair said:


> @SimJam @BeyonceCarter
> 
> Nah that "Selected Items" is worryin' me......



She has the sale logo on the homepage but still no price markdowns.


----------



## Brownie518

It doesn't look like anything has been reduced yet.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

Yeah, I see that.  But that "Off Selected Items" is questionable.  erplexed

*i want my rinses*


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Okay....So....I don't know what's up? @Brownie518 @BeyonceCarter

Imma give it about 1/2 hour and I'm going to bed. If ain't nothin' happenin' by 1:00 a.m. I'm going to bed and try to hit it in the a.m.


----------



## SimJam

yep I know the "selected items" could make things sticky


----------



## IDareT'sHair

A'ite Lovelies!

I give up.  I'm going to bed.  I'll check back in the morning & see WazUp.


----------



## SimJam

Im turning in too.


----------



## BeyonceCarter

I was able to get in and order ladies, 2:11 A.M. You have to click on the product to see the price reduction.


----------



## Ltown

Why am i up? Check hv site not alot on sale and the quanitity is 1, so no stockup.  I wanted almond glaze but its not on sale, that frosting is always on sale don't want that.  Ohwell nothing for me.


----------



## SimJam

BeyonceCarter said:


> I was able to get in and order ladies, 2:11 A.M. You have to click on the product to see the price reduction.



WHAAAAAAAT !!!!!!

OK just got in and made my order ... wont need to order for BF I got everything I wanted 

2 deluxe amala creme rinse
2 deluxe whipped ends
1 acai phyto
1 methi tea set

IDareT'sHair your rinses are on sale !!!!!


----------



## SimJam

the Methi tea set and the hydra silica tea mist are the only tea products on sale.

I also got the Methi tea set - always wanted to try that


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Got my Hairveda On!

5 Phinishing Rinses
1 Whipped Clouds

*I might be back before the 8th*...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ltown said:


> *Why am i up? Check hv site not alot on sale and the quanitity is 1, so no stockup.*


 
@Ltown The Quanity is not 1. You know BJ don't play that. 

Click on what you want and the reduced price will pop up.

I just got 5 Phinising Rinses, so I know you can get more than 1.


----------



## mkd

Ltown, is there a code for the 15 percent week the red tea products?


----------



## SimJam

mkd its welcome


----------



## IDareT'sHair

mkd You getting any SSI?  I'm still thinking on that one.

I might just get that butter from Claudie and call it a day.  I still have a 16 ounce Okra Winfrey and 1 16 once Fortifying DC'er so I can wait.


----------



## bronzebomb

Steaming with Carol's Daughter Monoi Repairing Mask.  I don't remember the last time that I steamed.

I may purchase a little Afrovedan

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## IDareT'sHair

bronzebomb What are you thinking about getting from AV?  She has some good deals.

Free Shipping over $25 and that 35% over $40 (or whatever that was)


----------



## mkd

IDareT'sHair,is ssi having a sale too?  I love her stuff.


----------



## bronzebomb

IDareT'sHair said:
			
		

> bronzebomb What are you thinking about getting from AV?  She has some good deals.
> 
> Free Shipping over $25 and that 35% over $40 (or whatever that was)



IDareT'sHair. Strong roots mist and the fruit cocktail

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## Brownie518

I got 4 of the Rinses and that's it. 

mkd - when you use the 15% code, if it doesn't work, try all CAPS.


----------



## Brownie518

*BEE MINE*
Secret Sale!
*20% off with $15 minimum
Discount redemption code BEELOVE 
Secret Sale starts now through Sunday Sept. 2nd to 11:59pm EST.* Not to bee combined with any other discounts or offer. Please allow 7-10 business days for your order to process. However, we are not taking this long to do so but it might take this long due to the sale. We do hand craft our products and it does take time to make your goodies. Love your hair and keep it healthy with Bee Mine Products!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

Hi Ms B-518 

*hmp....And I bet you've bought 518 products already too!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

mkd  Yep.  She said she would be.

Brownie518  I'd like to have another 16 ounce BM DC'er, but I'll wait.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> Brownie518
> 
> Hi Ms B-518
> 
> *hmp....*And I bet you've bought 518 products already too*!


IDareT'sHair

Damn near!!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *Damn near!!!*


 
Brownie518

Ha, Ha....Girl...We been tearing it up!........


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair

I have been wreckin' house on these sales. It's been just turrible!  I really want to get more of Claudie's Murumuru and that Niagara pretreat oil  but I'm gonna wait.


----------



## divachyk

Anyone in love with the Amala Deep Shampoo? I really like the cream rinse. Makes my hair soft and rinses out well. The best of all, my doesn't tangle.


----------



## Brownie518

divachyk said:


> Anyone in love with the Amala Deep Shampoo? I really like the cream rinse. Makes my hair soft and rinses out well. The best of all, my doesn't tangle.


divachyk

I use the Amala Deep, diluted. It's a good clarifier.


----------



## divachyk

Brownie518 said:


> divachyk
> 
> I use the Amala Deep, diluted. It's a good clarifier.



Thanks B!  I've never diluted a product before so will you please share your ratio? Brownie518


----------



## Brownie518

divachyk said:


> Thanks B!  I've never diluted a product before so will you please share your ratio? Brownie518



Let's see, it's 9oz so I guess I add about 2oz of water. I concentrate on my scalp, and then let it run through my length when rinsing.


----------



## Ltown

mkd said:
			
		

> Ltown, is there a code for the 15 percent week the red tea products?



mkd, it's usually hvtea but since there is another sale you may not be able to use it.


----------



## SimJam

is claudie having a sale?


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @mkd
> 
> I thought @chebaby @Ltown @Golden75 said they liked the Red Tea Souffle?
> 
> Or, at the very least, they all had it?


hey yall
i have it and i love it


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

Hey Lady!


----------



## chebaby

hey T.
what you up to?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *hey T.*
> *what you up to?*


 
chebaby

Nada Girl.  Talkin' on the phone rubbing in some IPN Tea-Lightful


----------



## Brownie518

SimJam said:


> is claudie having a sale?



simiJam - I believe she's having a 20% off tomorrow. I don't know the details, though.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

Oh, is Claudie just 20%?  I was hoping for 25%


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> Brownie518
> 
> Oh, is Claudie just 20%?  I was hoping for 25%


IDareT'sHair

...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

My Hairitage Shipped.  And something else?  I need to see what. 

I know MD said my stuff wouldn't ship until 09/04.  She was waiting on the Pomade(s) to solidify.

Currently waiting on:
IPN *just a bottle of Carrot & Avocado*
HV
MD
AV
SD

Alphabet Soup!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518

I still say BJ had a Great Sale!

Them Veda Twins don't play.  Mala's was _okay_ too.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair

Here's my Alphabet Soup:
IPN
Claudie
SD
HV

BJ's sale was excellent, I thought. She already has some of the best prices and she was slashing those joints. I should have gotten some Methi for 15 and change. And Mala's 35 was no joke, either.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> Here's my Alphabet Soup:
> *IPN*
> *Claudie*
> *SD*
> *HV*
> 
> *BJ's sale was excellent, I thought. She already has some of the best prices and she was slashing those joints. I should have gotten some Methi for 15 and change. And Mala's 35 was no joke, either.*


 
@Brownie518 I can't beweave CD wasn't in this Line-Up???.... 

I wouldn't have minded adding HTN to the mix, but didn't need any right now.

Yeah, them Veda Twins took care of they bitness. *with they slow selves*


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518 I can't beweave CD wasn't in this Line-Up???....
> 
> I wouldn't have minded adding HTN to the mix, but didn't need any right now.
> 
> Yeah, them Veda Twins took care of they bitness. *with they slow selves*


IDareT'sHair

 Nah, CD ships FAST. I ordered it and it came in just a couple of days. Remember she had that 20% last weekend and I got the stanky Smoothie? 

Them Vedas sure are slow, aren't they? And with these sales, they gon be sloowwwwwwwwwwwwww.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *Them Vedas sure are slow, aren't they? And with these sales, they gon be sloowwwwwwwwwwwwww.*


 
Brownie518

I'm thinkin' Black Friday...........


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> Brownie518
> 
> I'm thinkin' Black Friday...........



Sounds about right...



I just hope my Silk Dreams comes quick so I can try that Avocado joint.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

Hey.....You forgot Shi-Naturals  and HH.

I forgot HH.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *I just hope my Silk Dreams comes quick so I can try that Avocado joint.*


 
Brownie518  I wanted 2 of these, but I only got 1 *le sigh*  Maybe BF.

Somebody said SD's site is 'Closed' so those orders will probably get out quick.

We need to start working on our BF lists.......


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> Brownie518  I wanted 2 of these, but I only got 1 *le sigh*  Maybe BF.
> 
> Somebody said SD's site is 'Closed' so those orders will probably get out quick.
> 
> *We need to start working on our BF lists*.......


IDareT'sHair

I got 2 of the Avocado. I didn't get that Soothing joint. I had misread it and thought it said 'Smoothing.'  So, when I saw the peppermint, I was like aww, man!

@ bolded   
I can pretty much guess what my list will look like, for the most part.  I plan on a No Buy for this month. Real talk.


----------



## Brownie518

Folks were gettin real thirsty for that SD so you know we tore it up


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 

I didn't want/get the Chocolate Bliss.  I did want another Mocha Silk.

Yeah, I didn't want any more Peppermint DC'er nothin'.

Keep me posted on the Creme a la Silk.......


----------



## Brownie518

I figured I'd try that Chocolate Bliss out. And I can't wait to try the Creme. I've always wanted to try it but for some reason I have never ordered it. 

I would have gotten another Mocha but I have a fresh one unopened and I knew I'd be getting Claudie's Protein so I'll be set. That Mocha Silk is stronger, though.


----------



## Ltown

mkd said:


> Ltown, is there a code for the 15 percent week the red tea products?



mkd,   I've been out all day and replied from cell a little late. Did you get anything?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518

I think I have:
2-4 Hydration Destinations *can't remember* either 2 or 4
2 Vanilla Silks
2 Wheat Germs
1 Shea-What
1 Mocha Silk
1 Nourish Oil

On the way:
1 Mocha
2 Shea What Deux
1 Avocado

Next I'll try some of the Leave-Ins


----------



## Brownie518

I have

1 Destination Hydration
2 Wheat Germs
1/2 Vanilla Silk
1 Mocha Silk
2 Pre
1 Nourish oil

I got the 2 Avocados, Chocolate Bliss, Nourish Oil, Creme de la Silk.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

I'll use SD's late Summer & early Fall.  Which we are sort of in already.

I'll cowash with one of the Destination Hydrations when I finish up the last corner of Hairveda


----------



## Brownie518

I use everything year round. For colder weather, I tend to use Claudie's Deep Moisturizing and Joico Moisture Recovery Treatment Balm for DCing. But you know I'll be using my Smoove this year.
My leave ins will change a bit. I'll use heavier, more moisturizing ones. Like Shi's Creamy Leave In.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

Them Creamies gone get me over this Fall. 

Those & all the Pomades.  I'm excited.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> Brownie518
> 
> Them Creamies gone get me over this Fall.
> 
> Those & all the Pomades.  I'm excited.


IDareT'sHair

I know!! And I can tell you now, that Root Food will do me right, too.  That and Jar of Joe I think will be my go-to's.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> I know!! *And I can tell you now, that Root Food will do me right, too.  That and Jar of Joe I think will be my go-to's.*


 
Brownie518

*Various Pomades* including:
Claudie's Pomades
Hairitage's Creamies, Pomade, Jar of Joe
IPN's Tea-Lightful & Root Food
*Various Butters*
*Various Oils*

Will be my Go-To's


----------



## Brownie518

Go To's

Jar of Joe
Root Food
Murumuru acai butter
Hairitage Soft & Creamies
Iman Butter


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

Nice List. 

Claudie I'll be using:
Temple Balm
Iman Butter
Tiffani Pomade
*Acai* Planning to purchase


----------



## Brownie518

I'm anxious to see how I like her new Scalp cream.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *I'm anxious to see how I like her new Scalp cream*.


 
Brownie518

You also have your Pomades from the Pomade Shop.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> Brownie518
> 
> You also have your Pomades from the Pomade Shop.


IDareT'sHair

True, true! And you know I love them. They work really well for me.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

I'll continue to use Trigger as a "Soak" (for now).  Blend Oils I'll be using:

Cocasta
Avosoya
HTN
BBB Neem Oil
Marie Dean (Blends)


----------



## SimJam

I have my BF list in excel with columns for discounts of 15, 20 and 25% totals added up and errythang lol

can cross HV off my BF list, unless she comes out with something new. Or I may try the red tea conditioner


----------



## IDareT'sHair

SimJam said:


> I have my BF list in excel with columns for discounts of 15, 20 and 25% totals added up and errythang lol
> 
> can cross HV off my BF list, unless she comes out with something new. *Or I may try the red tea conditioner*


 
SimJam

You need 3-4 of these.

Good idea how you worked that list.


----------



## Brownie518

Yeah, I'm not giving up my Trigger any time soon. I also have:

Hydratherma Naturals Growth oil
Nourish Oil
AV Methika Oil
AV Shikakai oil
Claudie's Vere oil
Claudie's Niagara
CoCasta
MD Argan
MD Baobab
Siamese Twists Herbal oil


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> Yeah, I'm not giving up my Trigger any time soon. I also have:
> 
> Hydratherma Naturals Growth oil
> Nourish Oil
> AV Methika Oil
> *AV Shikakai oil*
> Claudie's Vere oil
> Claudie's Niagara
> CoCasta
> MD Argan
> MD Baobab
> Siamese Twists Herbal oil


 
Brownie518

My New Boo  Can't wait for it to come.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@SimJam @Brownie518

BF Off the top of my Head:
*Sage Naturals* 2 Darcy's Pumpkin Seed Elixir
AveYou Mini-Haul
16 ounce BM DC'er
More Silk Dreams
32 ounce Trigger
BBD Stretch
b.a.s.k.

Anything that is 25%+


----------



## Brownie518

SimJam said:


> I have my BF list in excel *with columns for discounts of 15, 20 and 25% totals added up and errythang* lol
> 
> can cross HV off my BF list, unless she comes out with something new. Or I may try the red tea conditioner



  Wow, you weren't playin, huh?


----------



## Brownie518

Hmm, if I was making my BF list, I think it would be:

Claudie's
Hairitage
Silk Dreams
Shi Naturals
Hairveda - rinses only
Pomade Shop


----------



## Brownie518

Just finished a jar of CPR. I'll finish up a jar of HQS Pineapple Honey Hibiscus later.


----------



## SimJam

IDareT'sHair said:


> @SimJam @Brownie518
> 
> BF Off the top of my Head:
> *Sage Naturals* 2 Darcy's Pumpkin Seed Elixir
> AveYou Mini-Haul
> 16 ounce BM DC'er
> *More Silk Dreams*
> *32 ounce Trigger*
> BBD Stretch
> *b.a.s.k.*
> 
> *Anything that is 25%+*



Nice list 

Mine is the bolded plus these

Qhemet  probably from Sage
HQS 
Claudies (will probably get before BF)


----------



## IDareT'sHair

SimJam

Mernin' SimJ!

Nice BF List for all your Rows & Columns

Lemme go see if Claudie & SSI has anything goin' on.......


----------



## SimJam

Hay MissT, lol I need to add the HV red tea conditioner to it now

for next year Im really just gonna stick to my staples
HV
SD
HQS 

then have a few "special Rx's" eg: from b.a.s.k, marie dean, and anything else that catches my eye as being a nice hair treat


----------



## SimJam

yep HQS is messing with my brain .......

cowashed with the coconut lime this morning HEAVEN .... I actually forgot to detangle my hair before I started washing ..... no problem, could easily finger detangle in the shower then easily ran my wide tooth comb through after.

now Im sitting with the mystery peppermint conditioner in my hair - again, instant softness !!!!

my hair doesnt play with my emotions so I know if on day one it works well, its gonna continue working well. (though sometimes it will be like "eh" with a product, then like it at another time )

I even went back to the etsy store (really to see if the peppermint condish was protein free ... which it is) to re-order and try some other products and I noticed that the 50% is extended.

Im sooooooooooooooooooooooo tempted to bite ... wud be only $30 lol


----------



## IDareT'sHair

SimJam

oke:You should get it!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518 @curlyhersheygirl @Shay72 @Ltown

Keep me apprized should there be a Claudie Discount Code. 

I haven't seen any discount(s) yet on her site.


----------



## divachyk

HV order placed...
2 SitriNallah
2 Amala Cream Rinse
1 Amala Deep Shampoo

Last night I used IPN root food. Really liked the consistency. The smell isn't too bad. My scalp felt great this morning so I think this one is a keeper. Still too early to tell what benefits it is giving me but I like that it's not runny like oils.

Today I spritzed with IPN Tea-Lightful Hair Quench. My hair felt weird on contact. Kind of gave me that protein feeling. I assume the green and black tea caused this as my hair doesn't fair to well with these teas. I was assuming it would be ok since it was forumlated in a product. I applied HV Sitri on top and I'm steaming now. Will report back if Tea Quench is a keeper.


----------



## SimJam

IDareT'sHair claudies sale is 20% code is labour. sept 2-6
she says she should be able to have a better sale in November

just saw it on FB, havnt tried the code yet, someone on FB said it wasnt working for them.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@SimJam

Thanks!

I tried: labour & labor....Neither worked.

Lemme email her.erplexed


----------



## IDareT'sHair

***SAGE***

15% End of Summer Sale Monday & Tuesday Code =*SUMMER12*


----------



## bajandoc86

I'm here playing with this marly braid to get a bun design that I like. My hair is in 2 strand twists right now...I am tempted to do a twist out, so I can have a textured updo to match the texture of the braid.

Please keep in mind that I JUST did my hair yesterday.  Mess. This weekend is ma birthday. Oh! and SimJam's birthday too  Sooo I want my hurr to look BANGING!!

Also, I found out where the mister is taking me for the weekend. 
I was like....












The gym is going well....I been working on the booty.


----------



## Brownie518

Hey, ya'll.
I'm back at work. Looks like one of my folks quit last Tuesday when I was off. He got an extremely low rating and was like *** it. 

The Claudie code worked for me. I got:

Niagara Pre treatment oil
Murumuru Acai Butter
Body Scrub


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

Hey Ms. B!  Yeah "labor" worked for me.  I got the Acai Butter (in unscented).

How's Ms. Pee-Pee/Poo-Poo Pants?


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> Hey Ms. B!  Yeah "labor" worked for me.  I got the Acai Butter (in unscented).
> 
> How's Ms. Pee-Pee/Poo-Poo Pants?


IDareT'sHair

 She's still here, not in my department though.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *She's still here, not in my department though.*


 
Brownie518 

Ol' Stanky-Thang.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> Ol' Stanky-Thang.


IDareT'sHair

 She still gets on my nerves, too. Stinkpot. Came up to us the other day askin 'Can somebody scratch my back?' We were all like erplexed Nah, can't do that!  She smelled like cigarettes and a port-a-potty


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *She smelled like cigarettes and a port-a-potty*


 
Brownie518

An Ash-Tray & An Out-House


----------



## SimJam

Ooops MissT  .... sorry its "labor" u 'mericans and ur spellinz

bajandoc86 I guess ur quite happy about your birthday plans lol ... Im sure ur body and booty are gonna be a hit


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> An Ash-Tray & An Out-House


----------



## IDareT'sHair

SimJam

Thanks SimJ.  I emailed her. 

At the time, "Labor" wasn't working either.  I tried both ways. Labour/Labor. Nada.

I've already checked out and have my Butter on the way.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

I'm still thinking on SSI.  I might get it.  *i know*....erplexed


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I'll be looking at 16 ounces of Okra Winfrey and 16 ounces of Fortifying Masque tomorrow.


----------



## Ltown

IDareT'sHair, from fb
Claudie Revitalizer
I am sorry that I am unable to offer a discount of more than 20% for this sale. To be honest the price of raw material is steadily rising. I would rather keep the prices of my products where they are affordable, than to increase the prices of my products.

To be frank it is very rare that ingredient suppliers offer sales . Therefore, I pay full price for ingredients 96% of the time. I will be able to offer a better sale for Thanksgiving. Thanks to all my customers, all of you are appreciated more than you know.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ltown  Thanks Ltown for posting that.


----------



## Brownie518

Folks must have complained to her about not having 25% like usual. 25% is better but I'm good with 20. 50 would be best! 
If Claudie had 40 or 50 off, all hayle would break loose.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *Folks must have complained to her about not having 25% like usual. 25% is better but I'm good with 20*.


 
Brownie518

Ooops!  I did

Well, I didn't _really_ complain *at least i don't think i did*


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> Ooops!  I did
> 
> Well, I didn't _really_ complain *at least i don't think i did*


IDareT'sHair

 Just mentioned it???


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518

I'll hit her up again BF.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

I've decided I don't think I'm going to get any Conditioners/Deep Conditioners BF (unless it's a super-duper great deal). 

Although, I do want another Jar of BeeMine DC'er.

I'm going to focus on Oils/Grease/Butters/Pomades on BF.  I don't need any more Cowash Conditioners, Reconstructors or DC'ers (Protein or Moisturizing).  

And I want to use up alot of the stuff I have.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> I'll hit her up again BF.


IDareT'sHair

Me, too!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Finished up 1 Jar of "Sprout".  I have 1 Back-Up.


----------



## Brownie518

I found a jar of Sprout a few days ago. 

IDareT'sHair
I definitely will need to focus on using up for a while. I have a lot of stuff and a lot of stuff coming! So, I'm going to do a No Buy for September, at least. I'm going to make a new Use Up list this week and get to work. 
You getting that BeeMine DC now, while she has the sale?

I need SD to make that Wheat Germ in a 16oz and get rid of that pump. I take it off anyway and put a flip cap on there.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 

Nah...I'll hold out on the BM DC'er until BF.  I have 1 unopened 16 ounce Jar.  I'd like to have a back up.

Imma focus hard on using stuff up between now & BF and after that. 

I'm going to also try _really, really_ hard NOT to buy any more Conditioner (unless it's a Sale I just cannot resist)


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

I really enjoyed using that Sprout!


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> I really enjoyed using that Sprout!


IDareT'sHair

Did I use that before? That jar was untouched! I know I liked that Happy Hemp joint. I'm trying to remember the Sprout. I kept mixing the two up.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518 

It's not as 'soupy' as Happy Hempy Hair. (which makes the perfect 'soak') 

I love Sprout. It also kinda reminds me a little of her Creamy Horsetail Butter.

And it reminds me of Christine Gant's Mixed Greens.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518

Speaking of 'Soaks' I'll either Soak tomorrow with Trigger or the Happy Hempy Hair.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair

That Sprout does sound good. I'm going to try it this month.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *That Sprout does sound good. I'm going to try it this month.*


 
Brownie518

It's very nice.  I always have to keep a jar in my Arensal.

I've like just about ALL her stuff.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518

Hairitage Hydrations Fall/Winter I'll be getting down on:

Creamies (Jojoba, Macadamia & Horsetail)
Sprout
Happy Hempy
Avocado Cloud
Peach Pomade
Sweet Butter Pomade
Jar Of Joe
CocoAloe Hydrator


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> It's very nice.  I always have to keep a jar in my Arensal.
> 
> *I've like just about ALL her stuff*.


IDareT'sHair

Actually, so have I.  The only things I either haven't purchased or don't use are the ones with a lot of Coconut. That doesn't always agree with me. 

So, Njoi will be back soon and is supposed to have some new products coming, too...


----------



## bronzebomb

Shescentit 25% off

Monday - Friday no code

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518

I still have like 1 Njoi Sweet Coconut. 1 Healthy Hair Butter and 1 Green Tea Butter.

Love them all.  

I wanted to try her Hibiscus Creme but never saw a Full Sized Jar. Only 2 ounces, so I never bothered.erplexed


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> Hairitage Hydrations Fall/Winter I'll be getting down on:
> 
> *Creamies (Jojoba, Macadamia & Horsetail)*
> Sprout
> Happy Hempy
> Avocado Cloud
> Peach Pomade
> Sweet Butter Pomade
> *Jar Of Joe
> CocoAloe Hydrator*



I'll be killin the bolded. I am right now, actually. 



IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> I still have like 1 Njoi Sweet Coconut. 1 Healthy Hair Butter and 1 Green Tea Butter.
> 
> Love them all.
> 
> I wanted to try her Hibiscus Creme but never saw a Full Sized Jar. Only 2 ounces, so I never bothered.erplexed



Yeah, her Green Tea butter is the biz!!!  I could go for some more. I wanted to try the Hibiscus, also. Every time I checked, it was out of stock.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518

I never saw the Njoi Hibiscus Creme in any size except 2 ounces. 

If she has a nice BF Sale, I may have her do me a Reserve Listing...

SMH


----------



## Brownie518

I need to quit....


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *I need to quit....*


 
Brownie518

Imma do a Mock SSI Cart tomorrow and see what's up. 

Then Imma stop.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

There's a skrong possibility I will be getting SSI. 

I just did a quick cart in my head.

I'll need to look at Shipping tho' before I hit PayNah.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair

 Yeah, might as well go on and get some.  I might check it out, if I remember. I have one more use of my Okra Winfrey. That stuff makes my hair feel so good!!!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

I might just get Okra and skip Gayle King


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> I might just get Okra and skip Gayle King





IDareT'sHair - you a mess!!!!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518

I like to have at least 1 back up and I don't. 

I may just gone & get Okra and leave Gayle and Stedman alone.

I might want to try that Tahitian Vanilla BF (or at some point)


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair



Yeah, I don't have a backup, either. 
I have some of that Tahitian Vanilla...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> @IDareT'sHair
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I don't have a backup, either.
> *I have some of that Tahitian Vanilla...*


 
Brownie518

This sounds really good? 

I'd also like to have another Marula Hemp (1 with no back ups)


----------



## Brownie518

I need to check my stash. I know I ordered a few things from her that I haven't used. I know I got one of those butters/pomades. I'll be going through it this week.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518

Right now on my list:
*Okra*
Fortifying
Marula
*Lush*
Tahitian

I have 1 Marula already in my stash and 1 Marshmallow 

And 2 Coco Cremes.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 

I see the Lush is more of a 'Creme'.  How is it consistency-wise?  

I may just go ahead and get the Marula (back up)


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair

I don't think I used it at all. I'm actually positive that I did not use it. I'll look when I get home in the morning and let you know.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 

Thanks Girl, for checking.

It has some great ingredients.  I noticed Sugared Beet Juice, Horsetail and some other stuff. 

But also noticed by the write up that it is a water-based Creme?


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> Thanks Girl, for checking.
> 
> It has some great ingredients.  I noticed Sugared Beet Juice, Horsetail and some other stuff.
> 
> But also noticed by the write up that it is a water-based Creme?


IDareT'sHair

Yeah, I think I remember that. And I'm sure I haven't tried it. I'll look, though.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

I Agree.  Especially now that it's getting some-what cooler.  

I tend to lean towards the Buttery-Creamy-Oily stuff.

I rely on the water-based stuff basically in the Spring/Summer.


----------



## Brownie518

Somebody in the SD thread was askin why they couldn't place an order. Didn't she shut down after the sale?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> Somebody in the SD thread was askin why they couldn't place an order. *Didn't she shut down after the sale?*


 
Brownie518

Yup.  I saw that.....At least that was posted a few posts up. 

These folks keeping these Sales on Lock.  Lemme go look at SSI and see if it's on yet.erplexed


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

I wonder what's up with SSI?  It should be ret-to-go.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> I wonder what's up with SSI?  It should be ret-to-go.


IDareT'sHair

IDK. Does she usually start at midnight? I can't remember. Did you add to your cart and see if the discount shows there?


----------



## Brownie518

Just add to your cart and the discount comes up automatically


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

Checked out with just 1 Okra Winfrey.  *tis all*


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> Checked out with just 1 Okra Winfrey.  *tis all*



IDareT'sHair

what was the shipping for that..?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

Time for me to sit down somewhere.  I've gotten:

HV
AV
SSI
SD
Claudie
Hairitage
Marie Dean

That's terrible.  I need to be done until BF.


----------



## Brownie518

I got:

Claudie's
IPN
Shi Naturals
Hairveda
Silk Dreams


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *what was the shipping for that..?*


 
Brownie518

$5.25


----------



## Shay72

I got some Hairveda. Needed some Acai Berry and wanted to try the Red Tea Conditioner since I love the moisturizer. I will participate in the Sage sale and that's it. Want to finally try the Cococurls and want to get some Qhem.

Finally remembered why I never bought the HQS, cones.


----------



## Shay72

Darcy's Botanicals
20% off, today only, no code needed


----------



## chebaby

chello everyone
my hair is back to getting on my nerves. i dont know whats wrong, ive been using the same leave in(shea moisture). but my hair is so stringy. maybe i need to clarify my hair. i just did a really good shampoo a few days ago so im surprised if thats it.
my hair has been acting up for a few days. im gonna see if ill be able to get second day hair but i doubt it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@chebaby

Che-llo Ms. Che! 

Gurl...Where you been?  

I needed you to tell me to Stop Hittin' PayNah this weekend.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

Maybe you need a good Protein Rx?


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Che-llo Ms. Che!
> 
> Gurl...Where you been?
> 
> I needed you to tell me to Stop Hittin' PayNah this weekend.


 lol yea somebody needed to tell you to stop 
i been gone all weekend cause i worked a different shift so i got to party on friday and saturday


IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Maybe you need a good Protein Rx?


 i think i need to steam. i thought about steaming this morning real quick but it slipped my mind lol.
i co washed today with jasmines hibiscus and my hair didnt feel too good after.
but now that my hair is fully dry it feels better.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby  Gurl.....I was like "where is Che to Stop Me?"  

Hmp. You know how Brownie518 get down.

I was tryna' hang with her!

Steamin' sounds good.  I just got finished  What you using?


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby Gurl.....I was like "where is Che to Stop Me?"
> 
> Hmp. You know how @Brownie518 get down.
> 
> I was tryna' hang with her!
> 
> Steamin' sounds good. I just got finished What you using?


 yea cause brownie will be like well im getting it

what you steam with?
imma use cj rehab.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *yea cause brownie will be like well im getting it*
> 
> *what you steam with?*
> *imma use cj rehab.*


 
chebaby

Don't she tho'?  That Brownie518 be skrait up Haulin'

Ms. B Get's her Haul all the way Onnnnn!

I used: *cough* It's Perfectly Natural's "Lovin' My Coils" DC'er.

Have fun with CJ Rehab


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@chebaby

I'm finishing up quite a bit. Tonight I used up a Hairveda Conditioner.

I'll finish up soon:
1 CR Algae Mask *1 back up*
1 MopTop DC'er *no back ups*
8 ounce CD BV Conditioner *1 24 ounce back up w/Pump*
1 DB Pumpkin Seed Elixir *no back ups* will order BF from SageNaturals for Fall/Winter
1 BFH Green Tea & Apple Shine *1 back up of the Red Wine Shine*
1 4 ounce IPN Lovin' My Coils *no back ups*
1 HV Sitinillah *2 back ups*
1 Nexxus Keraphix *1 or 2 back ups*
1 AV Moringa *2 back ups*


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Don't she tho'? That @Brownie518 be skrait up Haulin'
> 
> Ms. B Get's her Haul all the way Onnnnn!
> 
> I used: *cough* It's Perfectly Natural's "Lovin' My Coils" DC'er.
> 
> Have fun with CJ Rehab


 brownie be haulin for the lawd she dont play around lol.
when it gets cold imma use that IPN pumpkin butter for braid outs


IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> I'm finishing up quite a bit. Tonight I used up a Hairveda Conditioner.
> 
> I'll finish up soon:
> 1 CR Algae Mask *1 back up*
> 1 MopTop DC'er *no back ups*
> 8 ounce CD BV Conditioner *1 24 ounce back up w/Pump*
> 1 DB Pumpkin Seed Elixir *no back ups* will order BF from SageNaturals for Fall/Winter
> 1 BFH Green Tea & Apple Shine *1 back up of the Red Wine Shine*
> 1 4 ounce IPN Lovin' My Coils *no back ups*
> 1 HV Sitinillah *2 back ups*
> 1 Nexxus Keraphix *1 or 2 back ups*
> 1 AV Moringa *2 back ups*


 you on a roll

i think ive only used that much up when you combine all the years ive been buying stuff in the first place.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *brownie be haulin for the lawd she dont play around lol.*
> *when it gets cold imma use that IPN pumpkin butter for braid outs*
> 
> *you on a roll*
> 
> *i think ive only used that much up when you combine all the years ive been buying stuff in the first place. *


 
@chebaby *cough* She be doin' the Brutha' Franklin errtime she hits PayNah!

http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=...j4HICw&usg=AFQjCNEpKEoQ-a03zqVYjE7CXOIUSlHAhA


Lemme know once you start using it (if you like it). I'll send you another Jar.

By BF I hope to have all of those and more completely used up.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby *cough* She be doin' the Brutha' Franklin errtime she hits PayNah!
> 
> http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=...j4HICw&usg=AFQjCNEpKEoQ-a03zqVYjE7CXOIUSlHAhA
> 
> 
> Lemme know once you start using it (if you like it). I'll send you another Jar.
> 
> By BF I hope to have all of those and more completely used up.


 lol brotha frank frank dont play either lol. he be jammin.

ill let you know. so far i love the smell


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *lol brotha frank frank dont play either lol. he be jammin.*
> 
> *ill let you know. so far i love the smell*


 
chebaby

If it works for you...it's yours!

_*i still miss la colocha*_ 

When she 1st posted that Brother Franklin, I lost it!


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby  Gurl.....I was like "where is Che to Stop Me?"
> 
> *Hmp. You know how @Brownie518 get down.
> 
> I was tryna' hang with her!*
> 
> Steamin' sounds good.  I just got finished  What you using?


IDareT'sHair

 Blamin' me.....


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

That was chebaby ! ........

I was just agreeing with her!  Hey Ms. B!

Imma try that Liquid Gold (Green Pomade stuff) since they are offering Free Shipping.

Didn't you try some Liquid Gold?  I wanted the Ginger one too (Pomade), but didn't get it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Double Post...............


----------



## Brownie518

chebaby said:


> *brownie be haulin for the lawd she dont play around lol.*





IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby *cough* *She be doin' the Brutha' Franklin errtime she hits PayNah!*
> 
> http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=...j4HICw&usg=AFQjCNEpKEoQ-a03zqVYjE7CXOIUSlHAhA



chebaby
IDareT'sHair


oke: Who, me????? Nah, not me...


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> That was @chebaby ! ........
> *
> I was just agreeing with her!*  Hey Ms. B!
> 
> Imma try that Liquid Gold (Green Pomade stuff) since they are offering Free Shipping.
> 
> Didn't you try some Liquid Gold?  I wanted the Ginger one too (Pomade), but didn't get it.


IDareT'sHair

Umm hmmmm........

And yes, of course I have the LG Pomade.  I 'located' it in that box I was telling you about. I haven't tried it yet, though. I have the oil, too.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

I think from IPN I'll only continue to get:
Tea-Lightful Pomade
Root Food

Those 2 are my Boo's!

The _Lovin' My Coils_ was nice, but I have other stuff that is just as good.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *And yes, of course I have the LG Pomade.  I 'located' it in that box I was telling you about. I haven't tried it yet, though.* I have the oil, too.


 

Brownie518

How does it smell and what is the consistency?  Did you see her Post in the Vendor's Forum?


----------



## bronzebomb

I didn't get anything.  I am in a use up mode.

I can only purchase weave, wigs, and braiding hair.

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## IDareT'sHair

bronzebomb

Good For You.  Keep Going!


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> How does it smell and what is the consistency?  Did you see her Post in the Vendor's Forum?


IDareT'sHair

It smells herbally or essential-oilly, if you know what I mean.  
Let me go see that post...


----------



## bronzebomb

IDareT'sHair said:
			
		

> bronzebomb
> 
> Good For You.  Keep Going!



Hush!  It's a start...

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## IDareT'sHair

bronzebomb

No, I'm being serious.  You've been doing really well (not buying products).


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

I've been wanting to try that Liquid Gold Green 'stuff' for a while, but didn't want to pay for Shipping.  

So, free shipping definitely works for me.

I see alot of folks complaining about the Labor Day Sales!  Either the %'s and/or the Shipping.  

Shi-Naturals has some of the worst Shipping costs.  I wish she'd get that together.erplexed


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> I've been wanting to try that Liquid Gold Green 'stuff' for a while, but didn't want to pay for Shipping.
> 
> So, free shipping definitely works for me.
> 
> I see alot of folks complaining about the Labor Day Sales!  Either the %'s and/or the Shipping.
> 
> Shi-Naturals has some of the worst Shipping costs.  I wish she'd get that together.erplexed


IDareT'sHair

Yeah, the shipping is crazy. And Shi's shipping.... Ri-damn-diculous!!!! 
I have no complaint with the sales I got down on. 20% or better is good with me.  Them Veda's knew what they were doin, though!!!!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *I have no complaint with the sales I got down on. 20% or better is good with me.  Them Veda's knew what they were doin, though!!!!!*


 
@Brownie518

I agree. 

SD's could have been 'better' Other than that discount overall, I was very pleased with the Sales.


----------



## Brownie518

What was SD, 10%...?


----------



## divachyk

Finished up --
Kyra's Hydrating Hemp - got a corner left but it's pretty much done
CON Argan - several backups
HV Sitri - no backups on hand but 2 on the way

My moms recently BC and she's all natural.  My sis is relaxed. I'm hooking them up with some goodies....
Kyra's mango moisturizer - no backups
Saravun Broccoli (sample)  - 1 full size backup
Joico Moisturizing Shampoo / Conditioner - no backups
Enso Cacao DC - no backups
I need to find a good shampoo for them.

That's all I have rounded up thus far. I'm trying to give them like items since they live nearby each other and can help each other with product use/application, etc. The more I go through my stash, the more I realize, I don't have many duplicates.


----------



## bronzebomb

divachyk said:


> Finished up --
> Kyra's Hydrating Hemp - got a corner left but it's pretty much done
> *CON Argan - several backups*
> HV Sitri - no backups on hand but 2 on the way
> 
> My moms recently BC and she's all natural.  My sis is relaxed. I'm hooking them up with some goodies....
> Kyra's mango moisturizer - no backups
> Saravun Broccoli (sample) - 1 full size backup
> Joico Moisturizing Shampoo / Conditioner - no backups
> Enso Cacao DC - no backups
> I need to find a good shampoo for them.
> 
> That's all I have rounded up thus far. I'm trying to give them like items since they live nearby each other and can help each other with product use/application, etc. The more I go through my stash, the more I realize, I don't have many duplicates.


 
My favorite!


----------



## Golden75

Almost done, got like a finger full, of Claudie's Gel - 1 backup

Tis all!


----------



## chebaby

chelllllooooooo
so i did get second day hair but i know i wont get third day. no biggie. ill just break out the big guns to co wash with tomorrow, either cj smoothing conditioner or kyras hemp conditioner


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> What was SD, *10%...?*


 
Brownie518

Yup.............


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

Che-llo Che!


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Che-llo Che!


 
i wanted some SD but i was like 10%erplexed i mean its better than nothing but 10%????erplexed


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *i wanted some SD but i was like 10%erplexed i mean its better than nothing but 10%????*erplexed


 
chebaby

Girl....I know.  That was totally insulting............


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

Er Um....What were you planning on getting?


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Girl....I know. That was totally insulting............


 


IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Er Um....What were you planning on getting?


 very insulting. especially when everyone else has sales that blows that out the water.

i want some koils by nature shea aloe conditioner love that stuff. i have a bottle of her coco aloe conditioner but its not as good.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *very insulting. especially when everyone else has sales that blows that out the water.*


 
chebaby

................

_*yeah...and folks still bought...including me*_ SMH


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@chebaby

Both Jasmine's & Claudie had a Standard 10% Discount (all the time) for LHCF Members


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> ................
> 
> _*yeah...and folks still bought...including me*_ SMH


 i didnt buy anything yet. but i do want those new products.


IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Both Jasmine's & Claudie had a Standard 10% Discount (all the time) for LHCF Members


 at least that was all the time lol. i was waiting on 20% and got my lil feelings hurt lol.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Hey ladies. I need to go back a few pages to see what I missed. My niece and nephew decided to make an early entrance so I've been in NY the past few days.

I only purchased from HV, DB and HTN everyone else I'll wait 'till BF.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl

Congrats Auntie!


----------



## natura87

Finished my CD hair milk conditioner, my Sitrinillah and my ASIAN Coconut cowash.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

What you doing????


----------



## natura87

Still havent bought anything.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair Thanks.

SN Why was that Enso thread resurrected?


----------



## natura87

I still have a ton left from last year so I dont need anything really. I  will only buy a few things this november.  Some BASK, Qhemet and CJ definetly.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *Why was that Enso thread resurrected?*


 
curlyhersheygirl

Just to work my Nerve....


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My Marie Dean and my Hairitage Shipped.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> 
> Just to work my Nerve....


 
IDareT'sHair Mine too.


I'm still waiting on HQS. I sent a message on Esty but I haven't heard back yet.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *I'm still waiting on HQS. I sent a message on Esty but I haven't heard back yet.*


 
@curlyhersheygirl

How long you been waiting for your stuff Ms. Curly?erplexed


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> 
> How long you been waiting Ms. Curly?erplexed


 
IDareT'sHair Today makes 15 days


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl

I'm sure it will be any day (especially since she is closed the month of Sept).  I hope she gets everything all out.


----------



## Ltown

Hi ladies and lurkers. 

Jessicurl sale free shipping on anything now until Sept 30th. U.S only

Code: FSJSCRL10


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> 
> I'm sure it will be any day (especially since she is closed the month of Sept). I hope she gets everything all out.


 
IDareT'sHair I hope so. On Etsy she said she extended the sale for 2 more weeks so she isn't closed yet.


----------



## mkd

Hey ladies.  I still haven't bought anything, I don't know what I want to get. I have been keeping it so simple with my hair that I have been buying makeup instead. I am definately either going to buy have red tea moisturizer or ssi. I think Shay72 mentioned cones in hydroquench. I am kind of doing curly guitars so I am going to leave that alone.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

mkd

Hi mkd!


----------



## mkd

Hey IDareT'sHair!!!  How are ya?


----------



## robot.

sharing with yall because i'm sooo excited  sewing is so much fun!







i'm really proud  it's a laptop sleeve


----------



## divachyk

Congrats Auntie curlyhersheygirl!!!! 

All this time I thought I had IPN root food and it's actually tealightful shine.  I still like it though so it's all good. 

IDareT'sHair, do you use your AV Moringa on dry or damp hair? I'm just curious. I've used mine on both but think I like it best on dry hair.


----------



## felic1

My Marie Dean order has shipped

The Sage order shipped. The shipping for Darcy's was $10.50. I will order from them onBF and get the pumpkin seed conditioner. I can make it until November.


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> 
> Just to work my Nerve....


 

There's even speculation to keep your eyes peeled, cause Enso will be back under a new name!  I was thinking that too though


----------



## bajandoc86

People are NUTS on this board. Seriously. LOL. How you wanna be calling people out on their grammar - and your posts are riddled with run-on sentences, no punctuation and incorrect spelling?!


----------



## Golden75

bajandoc86 said:
			
		

> People are NUTS on this board. Seriously. LOL. How you wanna be calling people out on their grammar - and your posts are riddled with run-on sentences, no punctuation and incorrect spelling?!



Girllll I was gonna say something to you bout the crazy thread.  Folks is nuts! bajandoc86


----------



## SimJam

bajandoc86 can you believe my CEO sending me to a meeting tomorrow at 6PM *bawls living eyewata*

I tried to dodge it but he says I have to go 
a friend of mine is working at nettle and moss for FNO so Im gonna give her some money and ask her to get some stuff for me, because she says they wont have much product on FNO but will get stock after.

On a more pleasant note ... i just finished re twisting my hair in my office 
I had started twisting on monday and fell asleep so I just rolled the top half into a french roll and had the back out.

been at the office since 6:00am preparing for an 8:00am presentation to the board today (which went pretty well) so I'm skipping out this joint at 4:30 on the dot and hitting my bed post haste


----------



## divachyk

bajandoc86 and Golden75, what I miss?  I'm always late.


----------



## chebaby

chello ladies
today i co washed with mop top daily conditioner(almost done with this bottle). then i used shea moisture shea mask as a leave in.
this weekend imma steam with jasmines a&s.


----------



## bajandoc86

SimJam O snap! Noooooooooooo!!  I'm sorry to hear that. Sigh. Work can suck sometimes. LOL @ you finishing your twisting at the office. 

divachyk
http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=642033

Utter madness. The OP claimed she wanted to know why naturals who wear their hair straight 99% of the time, don't just relax. And in the original post, added something along the lines of 'Don't come in here with attitude and rude responses, cause some of you are just snarky.' This is in the FIRST post. 

Welp. She didn't like the responses she got as you can see as you read the thread - and it all went downhill.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@chebaby

Che-llo Chelady!

divachyk

I use it to detangle with on Damp Hair.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Evenin' Ladies!

Yeah, I was following that thread *lurking* at work today.  It was some classic tomfoolery.  There's been alot of that going on lately.

I don't know if the 'crowd' is getting younger or if folks just need a good Wash & DC.

Okay. Stop. Put the VO5 down and DC with some 'real' DCer


----------



## divachyk

Thanks bajandoc86. I was at work lurking on that one, got busy and then left for the day. It got quite hilarious after I stopped lurking. Wow! 

IDareT'sHair, a good wash & DC with quality prods should do the trick.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> Evenin' Ladies!
> 
> Yeah, I was following that thread *lurking* at work today. It was some classic tomfoolery. There's been alot of that going on lately.
> 
> I don't know if the 'crowd' is getting younger* or if folks just need a good Wash & DC.*
> 
> *Okay. Stop. Put the VO5 down and DC with some 'real' DCer*


 hey T
i dont know what thread yall are talking about but this post has me cracking up lmao. you are a hoot


----------



## IDareT'sHair

divachyk  Yeah....Folk has been a little snarky in several threads lately.  

Just like a bad Car Accident.....You find yourself looking at it longer than you should


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I'm needing a package right about nah.  Somebody betta' hurray up.

Waiting On:

Hairitage
It's Perfectly Natural x2
SheScentIt
Silk Dreams
Claudie
Marie Dean
Liquid Gold
And...last but not least....the Veda Twins!.....


----------



## bajandoc86

IDareT'sHair Ms.T....chile. That thread was a HAM. And then these people with their poorly constructed responses, that I could barely read.  What are you saying???


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> hey T
> *i dont know what thread yall are talking about but this post has me cracking up lmao. you are a hoot*


 
@chebaby

Folks got they Panties in a tight bunch. 

Chill. Haul. Do something productive. Do a Henna Treatment. Go Steam.

Buy some Curl Junkie or some Hairveda or Something and go sit down....

Stop Arguing about Silly stuff. Haul......

Get up offa' that VO5 for a minute. 

Yeah, Yeah, I know you got 3 bottles for a 99 cents but.....

Folks start hard-hauling they won't have time for non-sense.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

bajandoc86

Girl...They been in that Volka.


----------



## bajandoc86

^^^


----------



## IDareT'sHair

bajandoc86  You know Ltown can tear up some sentences.


----------



## bajandoc86

IDareT'sHair


----------



## Shay72

www.luvnaturals.com

Kimmaytube came out with her hair product line. She redid her site and I love the packaging . I'm on it. If she still live in Maryland that ish will come quick too. 

I missed the launching of Coily Head Chick's product that launched on Labor Day. She said the site was stocked with 100 prouducts. That stuff sold out that day. I like her packaging too.

www.coilyheadchick.com


----------



## Shay72

I see Kim (Kimmay) is starting out right. Stuff is shipped from an Atlanta distribution center and she has a customer service specialist on staff. I wish she would offer the 4 steps as a set too. I like the prices and the level of detail about the products. She will eventually add videos to demonstrate how to use the product.


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair said:
			
		

> Evenin' Ladies!
> 
> Yeah, I was following that thread *lurking* at work today.  It was some classic tomfoolery.  There's been alot of that going on lately.
> 
> I don't know if the 'crowd' is getting younger or if folks just need a good Wash & DC.
> 
> Okay. Stop. Put the VO5 down and DC with some 'real' DCer



   it's just some angry chicks on this board.


----------



## SimJam

Im still wondering what a pedastool is  like its it a unicycle attached to a stool ???

anyhoo I'm too tired to sleep.

did I introduce u ladies to my turtles 
that's zuzka on the rock and Gregor in the water (I really dont know their sex, and wont know till they're older lol)


----------



## SimJam

yes that post was very very random ... I need to sleep but i cant


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My Liquid Gold Shipped. 

I see, in the Vendor's Forum, they are offering a standard 15% for LHCF Members. (which is smart). 

Jasmine use to do that and so did Claudie.

@Golden75 Shole is Angry!

@Shay72 Please do a review when you get/try them.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

SimJam Cute! Cute! Cute!  

My Brother always had turtles when we were younger.


----------



## Brownie518

Hey, ya'll...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

Hey Ya' Ms. Brownie!  I sent you something today.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

IDareT'sHair said:


> I'm needing a package right about nah. Somebody betta' hurray up.
> 
> Waiting On:
> 
> *Hairitage*
> It's Perfectly Natural x2
> SheScentIt
> Silk Dreams
> Claudie
> *Marie Dean*
> *Liquid Gold*
> And...last but not least....the Veda Twins!.....


 
Brownie518

These Shipped!


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> Brownie518
> 
> Hey Ya' Ms. Brownie!  I sent you something today.


IDareT'sHair

Hey, T!!  Thanks!!!!!!



IDareT'sHair said:


> Brownie518
> 
> These Shipped!



Lucky you.  I can't wait to get some ship notices. I want my SD first, so I can try something new. 

THAT thread was a hot mess from the jump!!!  She knew what she was doin'.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Finished up 1 4 ounce Tea-Lightful Shine Pomade.  Have 2-3 8 ounce Back Ups.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

I was thinking about how 'thick' my Nape is this soon.  *cough*

I realized they are using Affirm _Mild_ on me.erplexed


----------



## SimJam

applying trigga while watching TV

IDareT'sHair the liquid gold is nice, Im rotating with trigga (but I prefer trigga mainly because its nice and thick)


----------



## IDareT'sHair

SimJam

I didn't get any "Oil" I got the Green Magic.  I read some pretty good reviews on that one & the Ginger one.

I also read good reviews on the Oil.  

I just ordered the Shikakai one from Veda#2  

I hope I likey.  I'd like to have another Jar (or 2) of that Green Magic


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair

You ordered more Root Food?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518

Hush! I took a quick inventory last night and I had more Tea-Lightful's than Root Food. 

So I got one during this 15% = *ANNIVERSARY* Sale. It was $15 bucks.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> Hush! I took a quick inventory last night and I had more Tea-Lightful's than Root Food.
> 
> So I got one during this 15% = *ANNIVERSARY* Sale. It was $15 bucks.


IDareT'sHair


 I was just wondering....
I'm putting your box together right now. Pulled out a Green Magic to toss in there. And some Molasses Hydration. 

My hair looks a HAM


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> I was just wondering....
> I'm putting your box together right now. *Pulled out a Green Magic to toss in there. And some Molasses Hydration. *
> 
> *My hair looks a HAM*


 
@Brownie518

Oooo Thanks Ms. B! 

*cough* I had ask her for a small sample of that Molasses Hydration

Girl...mine looks skrait kray. Glad I'm under a wig. I couldn't go to work with my head to' up like this.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> Brownie518
> 
> Oooo Thanks Ms. B!
> 
> *cough* I had ask her for a small sample of that Molasses Hydration
> 
> Mine looks right kray.  Glad I'm under a wig.  I couldn't go to work with my head to' up like this.


IDareT'sHair

Did you get that sample...??? erplexed You brave, girl!!! 

SO looked at me and was like 'Hmm, umm, when you doing your hair...?' And looked like


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *Did you get that sample...???* erplexed You brave, girl!!!
> 
> *SO looked at me and was like 'Hmm, umm, when you doing your hair...?' And looked like*


 
Brownie518

Hmp.  Did YOU?????

Girl....I still bet you could get a Massage if you wanted one......inocchio


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> Brownie518
> 
> Hmp.  Did YOU?????
> 
> Girl....I still bet you could get a Massage if you wanted one......inocchio


IDareT'sHair

 Nope, I got nothin'...

 love them massages!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *Nope, I got nothin'...*
> 
> * love them massages!! *


 
Brownie518 

No...I was making a joke i.e. _If You Did....I did_

Girl...You know she ain't sent me nothin'......

Ya'll both Lurve gettin' ya'll massage on!...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

Imma finish up this _Lovin' My Coils_ Friday.  

And I'll pull out the Mustard Seed & Palm and try that one next.  I have a 4 ounce & 8 ounce of that one.

I'll try the 4 ounce one and save the 8 ounce for later.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> Brownie518
> 
> No...I was making a joke i.e. _If You Did....I did_
> 
> Girl...You know she ain't sent me nothin'......
> 
> Ya'll both Lurve gettin' ya'll massage on!...


IDareT'sHair

 I thought you meant did I get what _I'm_ waitin on.....


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> Brownie518
> 
> Imma finish up this _Lovin' My Coils_ Friday.
> 
> And I'll pull out the Mustard Seed & Palm and try that one next.  I have a 4 ounce & 8 ounce of that one.
> 
> I'll try the 4 ounce one and save the 8 ounce for later.


IDareT'sHair

I'll probably finish up a 16oz Smoove this week and maybe an HTN Amino Protein conditioner.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518

I noticed my 8 ounce of the Mustard & Palm wasn't completely filled up. I've noticed that on several things.erplexed

Marie Dean don't play that. Them suckers are almost overflowing they're so Full. (same types of jars).


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

She's a mess.  (Don't get me started). 

And got the nerve to have me strung all the way out on that durn Root Food & the Tea-Lightful Pomade.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> Brownie518
> 
> I noticed my 8 ounce of the Mustard & Palm wasn't completely filled up.  I've noticed that on several things.erplexed
> 
> Marie Dean don't play that.  Them sucks are almost overflowing they're so Full.  (same types of jars).



IDareT'sHair

Yeah, I've noticed that recently......most of my stuff has been filled but lately a few have not. erplexed


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

Remember, I told you a while back I had an 8 ounce bottle of something and it was half full.

Half!

If that ever happens again, I guess we'll fall completely out and I'll be banned from ordering. 

Because Imma call her out on it.


----------



## bronzebomb

How about them Cowboys!?

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## IDareT'sHair

bronzebomb said:


> *How about them Cowboys!?*
> 
> Sent from my iPad using LHCF


 
....Are you talmbout Cowboy Magic (the detangler)?

Coming in here being random............. bronzebomb


----------



## Shay72

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Shay72 Please do a review when you get/try them.


 
I will . I ordered the detangler, conditioner, and leave in from Luvnaturals last night. The cleanser had peppermint & tea tree in it. No thank you .


----------



## bronzebomb

IDareT'sHair - girl, you know I'm a Dallas Cowboys fan.  I could not keep mine focused on the DNC for flipping back and forth!


----------



## Brownie518

Hey, ladies! I just came in from shopping. It's so humid out right now. But I'll be doing my hair later. I'm about to soak it in some CoCasta for the rest of the evening. 

Did anyone get any shipping notices from the recent sales???


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My Hairitage came today!  YAY!  I don't remember ordering alladat.


----------



## felic1

The Darcy's backup that I got from Sage came today:

Herbal hair spritz- 4
Peach daily conditioner-1

That shipping was just too much for me at this time. I'll get a BF list together.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@felic1

Yeah...alot of these small companies need to look into Flat Rate Shipping or something. 

I'd like to buy more from Shi-Naturals but her Shipping is off the charts! 

I can't afford her shipping costs.


----------



## chebaby

chello ladies
my second day hair looks a mess lol. it looks like 4th day hair. its all frizzy and dry looking
tomorrow imma co wash with cj smoothing conditioner and use blended beauty curly frizz pudding as a leave in, i wanna see how that does. then imma go back to using cj honey butta as jmy leave in.
shea moisture not working like it used to. i dont know if i need protein, moisture or to clarify or steam lol. i just dont know.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I was getting ready to mix up some henna for tomorrow and I am completely out of ACV.

SMH! I just called the Health Food Store and they closed at 8 p.m. 

I am so mad right now, because I just knew I had some.

That throws off my whole Regi tomorrow.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair - Hey, T


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

My Hairitage is here!

And I found my ACV!  I thought I had a new bottle.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> Brownie518
> 
> My Hairitage is here!
> 
> And I found my ACV!  I thought I had a new bottle.


IDareT'sHair

Nice. I love gettin packages, as you well know!! 

Glad you found the ACV. I know you were salty over that.


----------



## Shay72

My Sage & Luvnaturals has shipped.


----------



## Brownie518

Shay72 said:


> My Sage & Luvnaturals has shipped.



Wow, that was fast!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> Nice. I love gettin packages, as you well know!!
> 
> *Glad you found the ACV. I know you were salty over that*.


 
Brownie518

You know me too well

My Liquid Gold should be here any day.   Marie Dean is scheduled to arrive Saturday.

Girl...ain't nothing like a good package to take the Edge off.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> Brownie518
> 
> You know me too well
> 
> My Liquid Gold should be here any day.   Marie Dean is scheduled to arrive Saturday.
> 
> Girl...*ain't nothing like a good package to take the Edge off*.



IDareT'sHair

 They need to put that on a banner across the top!!!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

I should have done a nice long Trigger soak tonight. 

But I didn't.  I can't wait to do one.  

Maybe next wash-day.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72 What are you DC'ing with lately?

I know Brownie518 stay on CD BV Smoove......

I guess I'll finish IPN's Lovin' My Coils..may hafta' pull out Sitrinillah to finish it out.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> Shay72 What are you DC'ing with lately?
> 
> *I know Brownie518 stay on CD BV Smoove......*
> 
> I guess I'll finish IPN's Lovin' My Coils..may hafta' pull out Sitrinillah to finish it out.


IDareT'sHair

Shole do... I might break out the Claudie's Deep Moisturizing next week.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 

After I finish up this Jar of Sitinillah, I think Imma pull x2 Jars of Jasmine.  

I really, really want to DC with some Jasmine.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair

I will forever miss Dana!!!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

IPN could definitely take some CS tips from her.  

And _*cough* some other folks _could take some tips from her on how to offer a discount and how to have a decent Sale.

*drops mic*


----------



## Brownie518




----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

Hey, keep me posted on IPN's Castor Oil Infusion.  That looks interesting....

I'm sure it will be good.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> Brownie518
> 
> Hey, keep me posted on IPN's Castor Oil Infusion.  That looks interesting....
> 
> I'm sure it will be good.


IDareT'sHair

I can't wait to get it!!  It does sound good, right? 
I think I'll wait til about 3am to do my hair.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> I can't wait to get it!!  It does sound good, right?
> *I think I'll wait til about 3am to do my hair.*


 
Brownie518

Lawd...I won't even know my name at 3 a.m.

Yeah, it does sound good!


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> Brownie518
> 
> Lawd...I won't even know my name at 3 a.m.
> 
> Yeah, it does sound good!



On my days off, I tend to wake up around 3 or so and I'm ret to go!!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

Here is the Company I got that Neem & Nettle Pomade from:

http://www.etsy.com/listing/98652737/rose-hibiscus-hair-whip?ref=cat2_gallery_31

They only had 1 Listed.  You know how ETSY do.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair

Oh, okay. I have that item Favorited for 'future reference.'
Let me know how it is!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> On my days off, I tend to wake up around *3 or so and I'm ret to go!!!*


 
Brownie518

Hmp.  You ain't gettin' a "massage" 1st are you?.....


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *Oh, okay. I have that item Favorited for 'future reference.'*
> *Let me know how it is!!*


 

Brownie518

It (Neem & Nettle Pomade) sounded really good and 4 ounces for $6 is thebomb.com 

*cough* We may have another Saravun on our Hands!


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> Brownie518
> 
> Hmp.  You ain't gettin' a "massage" 1st are you?.....



IDareT'sHair


I wish...

Hmph, not tonight!! SO is sick!! Got this nasty cough and sore throat, ughhh!!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

Let Him Rest. 

Um...I'm sure your _Scalp_ can miss 1 night.


----------



## Brownie518

Yeah, I guess...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Wonder when Veda#2 gone send my stuff?  I'm grateful to her for making that change for me.

Even with her slow-self, she does have decent CS.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *Yeah, I guess...*


 
Brownie518

You be ai'ite

How many shipping notices you get today?


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> Brownie518
> 
> You be ai'ite
> 
> *How many shipping notices you get today*?


IDareT'sHair

Girl, not a one!!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518

I 'had' 1 from IPN (Carrot) but I ordered another Root Food, so I'm sure she'll ship them together.

And it hasn't gone any where.


----------



## SimJam

Hay ladies,
My meeting finished early so I actually got to make it to the carols daughter launch 

though the product I really want to try was finished the hair milk pudding. But they had a demonstration with that product. The models hair was very similar to mine, so I may try it out.

The monoi line looks interesting also the tui.

and lastly ... she is sooo sweet and gracious, has a really bubbly personality and it was nice to hear her speak about how or why she came up with different scents/products etc.

Im a sucker for nice (seeming) ppl, and she really seems to be a nice person.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

Hey Ladies

Just popping in to say Hi  been a busy week. 

Hair has been 3 strand twists and will twist out tomorrow.

Finished up SSI Avocado and HV mist.  Didn't buy any thing during the sales which I'm regretting cause I only have 3 cowash condish left not sure if  they will last me to BF.

Gotta lot to catch up on.


----------



## SimJam

well that nice someone came in here to report that they've finished somethings and haven't bought anything else 

but then again, we get to see the consequence of such actions

insufficient stock !!!!!

lesson learned
Thanks Vonnie


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

SimJam I'm glad you were able to attend the launch.

I heard back from HQS and received a tracking# which lead nowhere for 2 days. Today it stated "electronic info received" so let's see how long before it gets here


----------



## Shay72

IDareT'sHair
I'm in  with SD's Chocolate Bliss and Mocha Silk Infusion. So I have been alternating them. In 2nd place is SM Purfication Masque so I will use that too.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72 said:


> *I'm in  with SD's Chocolate Bliss and Mocha Silk Infusion. So I have been alternating them. In 2nd place is SM Purfication Masque so I will use that too.*


 
Shay72

If you love them all they must be excellent.  You know "Shay-Shay" don't play!

I passed on the Chocolate Bliss (now I wish I would have gotten it) and I just looked at the Purification Masque. *still haven't cracked that one open*  

Are you using it as a DC'er or as a Clarifying DC?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My Claudie Shipped.  And also my Neem & Nettle Pomade also shipped.


----------



## Shay72

IDareT'sHair
Clarifying DC. I used it 2x in a row bc of coming back from the beach.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Tonight Used Up:

1 Package of _Mehandi.com _Indigo *I have 2 back ups*
1 8 ounce Bottle of CD BV Conditioner *1 back up*

May use up AV's Moringa & Ginseng Detangler *2 back ups*


----------



## bronzebomb

I really like Bee Mine Deja's Hair milk.  It's light and very moisturizing.  Too bad I only poor chased the sample!

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## IDareT'sHair

bronzebomb

I read your post in the BM Thread.  Did she have a Labor Day Sale?

Hopefully, I can pick up another DC'er and a Jar of Luscious Black Friday......


----------



## bronzebomb

Double post


----------



## bronzebomb

I think so!   She is out of the peach scent.  That's the one I want.

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## Brownie518

Hey, ya'll. What's goin on?


----------



## Brownie518

Shay72 said:


> IDareT'sHair
> I'm in  with SD's Chocolate Bliss and Mocha Silk Infusion. So I have been alternating them. In 2nd place is SM Purfication Masque so I will use that too.



Oooh, now I really can't wait to try the Bliss. Our hair likes a lot of the same . 

I finished up a 16oz BV Smoothie, Hairveda pH Rinse, IPN TeaLightful Quencher, and Claudie's Deep Moisturizing conditioner. I have backups of all except the Claudie's.


----------



## divachyk

bronzebomb said:


> I really like Bee Mine Deja's Hair milk.  It's light and very moisturizing.  Too bad I only poor chased the sample!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using LHCF



bronzebomb, this is a staple LI although I haven't been using it much as of late. The one thing about the hair milk is a little goes a long way. I got greedy and plopped on a bunch and my hair clumped up. Less is more which my hair prefers.


----------



## bajandoc86

I bought a new bikini.... *strikes 3000 poses in the mirror*  I've had a LONG day. Got all spruced up in prep for the weekend. 

Hope you ladies have an awesome weekend!


----------



## Shay72

Damn I forgot about the Shea Moisture BOGOF sale at CVS. I hope I can drag my lazy tail out of here tomorrow especially since I know it's supposed to storm. Good thing is I know of 2 CVS in very close proximity. I really only need the Purification Masque.


----------



## Ltown

Hi ladies and lurkers!

Nothing happening new with me busy with school work. shay, girl you need to get it shea moisture today. I got mine and they only had 2 bottles left and that was on monday.  I haven't ordered anything I'm overstock.com


----------



## Ltown

claudie fb




Claudie Revitalizer


Good morning Ladies!! Starting on September 15, 2012 orders will ship within three business days. This time frame does not apply to wholesale, or private label customers. Commercial time frame remains the same, 10-14 working days from payment. 

If payment is made by a check, the time frame begins on the date that the check clears. Thanks!! I appreciate and thank everyone for the encouragement and support. 

Have a wonderful day everyone.


----------



## SimJam

happy birthday bajandoc86

Just finished my birthday spa treatment, got my hair did, mani and pedi, waxed my eyebrows and got a facial and massage. 
Three hours of total relaxation.

totally relaxed gonna go take a nap


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Just massaged in some IPN's Tea-Lightful Shine.

My Marie Dean came today! Aloe & Mint Scalp Pomade  Lurves it.  

She gave me some nice samples too!


----------



## Shay72

Ltown said:


> Hi ladies and lurkers!
> 
> Nothing happening new with me busy with school work. @shay, girl you need to get it shea moisture today. I got mine and they only had 2 bottles left and that was on monday. I haven't ordered anything I'm overstock.com


I made it to 2 CVS. I had a 3rd in mind but could only tolerate the two. First one only had the curly souffle. The second one didn't even look like it sold Shea Moisture. Oh well

Happy Birthday 
bajandoc86
SimJam


----------



## IDareT'sHair

bajandoc86 & SimJam

birthday3:


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My Afroveda Shipped. 
My Claudie Shipped.

Looking forward to next week!


----------



## Ltown

SimJam, bajandoc86, Happy Birthday Jamacian ladies! Thats awesome so special onlne friends from same country having a birthday same day. Enjoy!


----------



## divachyk

HAPPY BIRTHDAY bajandoc86 SimJam! Enjoy...


----------



## BeyonceCarter

For all those who ordered during the silk dreams sale, I received my avocado puddings today. The fragrance is  but it is very thick and creamy. I'll see how my hair likes it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

BeyonceCarter

So, you got your stuff already?  WOW!


----------



## bronzebomb

So who is ordering from LuvNaturals?

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## bajandoc86

Hey U1B1 ladies! I been offline all day, only just getting a chance to log on. Thank you for all your wishings and blessings!  

SimJam Happy Birthday chica! I am ecstatic to hear that you were pampered and spoiled today. You deserve it! 

I am absolutely enjoying this trip to 'country' as the Jamaicans would say. My 2 fave pics from today...


----------



## Brownie518

BeyonceCarter said:


> For all those who ordered during the silk dreams sale, I received my avocado puddings today. The fragrance is  but it is very thick and creamy. I'll see how my hair likes it.




Can't wait for a review! 

I only got my Shi Naturals so far. Not even a shipping notice from anyone else...

I had to come in to work tonight. We had a tornado warning this evening after one touched down in Queens. Luckily, we only got a little bit of rain and wind, though. 

Whats LuvNaturals?
ETA: Oh, yeah. Kimmay. Shay ordered some.


----------



## felic1

I checked my email this morning.. Fed ex delivered Marie Dean. Went outside to get it!
Jojoba oil arrived


----------



## SimJam

Hay bajandoc86 that looks so relaxing 

Thanks ladies for all the birthday wishes (u all are mah hair sistahs) 

I must tell ya, I HAVE ARRIVED !!! my BF's Mother baked me one of her special fruit cakes 

She only bakes for special familiy occassions .... (and we're coming from her not even addressing me by name  ) 
Seriously I was touched.

Gone back to sleep


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@SimJam Awww! You're part of His family nah Gurl.... (so you betta' ack right).

@bajandoc86 Thanks for sharing your pics. You look amazing! Glad you're having fun.

Glad both you ladies had a Great Time!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Thinking about rubbing in a little Hair Trigger (haven't used this in a while).

And....thinking about my packages I should be getting next week:

Neem & Nettle Pomade
Claudie
Afroveda
Liquid Gold's "Green Magic"


----------



## bajandoc86

Hey ladies! Back in town now.....and I am so dang tired! The beach was AWESOME! I didn't wanna leave


----------



## mkd

Happy belated bday to bajandoc86 and SimJam!


----------



## chebaby

chello ladies
i shampooed my hair twice on saturday with kinky curly come clean and then detangled really well with smoothing lotion and then follwed up with mop top. then i used shea moisture as usual.

it was cold this weekend so my hair stayed nice for a long time. im on third day hair today and it looks good.
then it dawned on me thats why my hair hasnt been looking as great this past week, because its been hot and humid. DUH!!! lol.

tomorrow if i do my hair over i will cleanse with HQS coconut lime and condition with smoothing conditioner.


----------



## chebaby

happy B-DAY bajandoc86 and SimJam


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

Where you been?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Hey Ladies!

Got a few packages today!

My Afroveda came.  My Neem & Nettle Pomade and my Claudie.  Nice!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Sitting here doing a Dry DC'er with Camille Rose Algae & Seaweed and a dab of MopTop.

Finished up CR Algae. 1 back up.

Will cowash out in the a.m. and do an AE Garlic under my wig tomorrow.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Where you been?


 they been making me work at work
and then ive been out all weekend really doing nothing

i see you really loving deep conditioning over night huh???

im almost out of SD PRE, gotta place an order for that.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *they been making me work at work*
> *and then ive been out all weekend really doing nothing*
> 
> i see you really loving deep conditioning over night huh???
> 
> im almost out of SD PRE, gotta place an order for that.


 
@chebaby

I'm Like:erplexed Where in the Debil is she??????.....

Nah, I hate DC'ing overnight. It just cuts down on time. 

I want to finish this summa' out cowashing x2 per week.

I know when it gets colder, I'll be back to once a week.

What you usin' these days?


----------



## mkd

I tried miss Jessie's pillow soft curls and my hair was a ham.

chebaby, how are you preserving your hair at night to get multiple day hair?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Been cowashing with Kyra. (Love the way it smells) 

I need to pull in 1 more thing to rotate with.  Maybe I'll try Hairveda's Red Tea.  

I don't think Brownie518 cared for either one of these too much.

chebaby Did you ever try the HV Red Tea DC'er?  I need to know if I want/need to reup on this one BF.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

mkd said:


> *I tried miss Jessie's pillion soft curls and my hir was a ham.*


 
mkd

Hey Ms. MK!....

I hope this was a "sample" size.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Hey divas.
Happy Belated Birthday bajandoc86 & SimJam

I used up the following
16 oz Naturelle Grow cleansing conditioner ( no backup, future repurchase)
16oz Naturelle Grow DC (no backup, future repurchase)
16oz DB pumpkin conditioner ( many backups)
16oz DB LI (many backups)
8oz DB peach kernel hair milk ( no backups)
8oz HV cocasta oil ( many backups)
32oz of my ceremide oil mix ( already made a new batch)
2 25oz Tresemme naturals conditioners (backups)
1 23oz HE Honey I'm strong conditioner ( backups)
1 16oz Claudie's tea blend ( backups)
1 8oz Claudie's braid spray ( backups)

I have a few DC's that will be gone over the next few weeks as well.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> Hey divas.
> *I used up the following*
> *16 oz Naturelle Grow cleansing conditioner ( no backup, future repurchase)*
> *16oz Naturelle Grow DC (no backup, future repurchase)*
> *16oz DB pumpkin conditioner ( many backups)*
> *16oz DB LI (many backups)*
> *8oz DB peach kernel hair milk ( no backups)*
> *8oz HV cocasta oil ( many backups)*
> *32oz of my ceremide oil mix ( already made a new batch)*
> *2 25oz Tresemme naturals conditioners (backups)*
> *1 23oz HE Honey I'm strong conditioner ( backups)*
> *1 16oz Claudie's tea blend ( backups)*
> *1 8oz Claudie's braid spray ( backups)*
> 
> *I have a few DC's that will be gone over the next few weeks as well.*


 
curlyhersheygirl

You've been a busy _Little PJ_ Ms. Curly!


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair I'm making room for the BF haul.


----------



## Shay72

It seems I'm back to cutting up 

I just purchased some items from this website
www.sheanaturalbeauty.com


----------



## mkd

IDareT'sHair, it was definately a sampe size.  I will not be buying that.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72

Those products look good!


----------



## Shay72

IDareT'sHair
I know, right ? I couldn't resist. I like the information on her website too.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> I'm Like:erplexed Where in the Debil is she??????.....
> 
> Nah, I hate DC'ing overnight. It just cuts down on time.
> 
> I want to finish this summa' out cowashing x2 per week.
> 
> I know when it gets colder, I'll be back to once a week.
> 
> What you usin' these days?


 
yea i really havent been deep conditioning over night either. i always wake with a headache. but at least your hair is getting extra conditioning

right now ive been using SD PRE alot  i love it. i just smooth it over my dry hair and it makes it so soft and shiny.
i cant wait until the next time i deep condition. i will be using SD mocha


mkd said:


> I tried miss Jessie's pillow soft curls and my hair was a ham.
> 
> @chebaby, how are you preserving your hair at night to get multiple day hair?


 i just go to sleep with my hair out. i sleep with it pushed back on the pillow and then in the morning i just fluff.
if my room is hot then i will wake up with a frizz ball. but if my room is cold with the fan on then my hair will be preserved.


IDareT'sHair said:


> Been cowashing with Kyra. (Love the way it smells)
> 
> I need to pull in 1 more thing to rotate with. Maybe I'll try Hairveda's Red Tea.
> 
> I don't think @Brownie518 cared for either one of these too much.
> 
> @chebaby Did you ever try the HV Red Tea DC'er? I need to know if I want/need to reup on this one BF.


 yea ive been using it to co wash with. i used it a lot last weekk and the week before. its really good at detangling and i think its one of her best conditioner.
you know her conditioners have just been ok for me but i really like this one


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *yea ive been using it to co wash with. i used it a lot last weekk and the week before. its really good at detangling and i think its one of her best conditioner.*
> *you know her conditioners have just been ok for me but i really like this one*


 
chebaby

That's good to know.  Imma go pull that right nah.  I may use it in the a.m. (instead of Kyra's).

Shay72  Did you get HV's Red Tea Conditioner? Oh, and on that SheaNaturals, I want that Black Tea Rinse. 

And maybe a conditioner, but Imma wait because I said I wasn't adding any more new vendors for the rest of this year.erplexed


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

Lemme go bring that HV in.  I wanna smell it too.  I think Brownie518 said the smell got on her nerves.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Lemme go bring that HV in.* I wanna smell it too.* I think @Brownie518 said the smell got on her nerves.


  dont do it


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> That's good to know. Imma go pull that right nah. I may use it in the a.m. (instead of Kyra's).
> 
> @Shay72 Did you get HV's Red Tea Conditioner? Oh, and on that SheaNaturals, I want that Black Tea Rinse.
> 
> And maybe a conditioner, but Imma wait because I said I wasn't adding any more new vendors for the rest of this year.erplexed


 yea i really like the HV tea conditioner but kyra is better


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

Welp. 

So, I decided to & cowash this CR out now.  I'll cowash it out with HV's Red Tea.

I'll put AE Garlic on and rinse that out in the a.m.  And slap on the rest of my 4 ounce IPN Lovin My Coils DC'er.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Welp.
> 
> So, I decided to & cowash this CR out now. I'll cowash it out with HV's Red Tea.
> 
> I'll put AE Garlic on and rinse that out in the a.m. And slap on the rest of my 4 ounce IPN Lovin My Coils DC'er.


 sounds good. you gonna leave on the lovin my coils all day or is that waht you are using to rinse the AE out?


----------



## BeyonceCarter

My hairveda shipped today. Not bad by their standards.


----------



## Brownie518

Hey, ladies!!!


----------



## Brownie518

Shay72 said:


> It seems I'm back to cutting up
> 
> I just purchased some items from this website
> www.sheanaturalbeauty.com


Shay72 - What did you get? That stuff looks good...


----------



## Shay72

IDareT'sHair
I ordered HV Red Tea Conditioner


----------



## Shay72

Brownie518 said:


> Shay72 - What did you get? That stuff looks good...


 
Natural Life Mud Wash
Spiced Apple Black Tea Treatment Rinse
Pure Avocado Detox Hair Mask
Honey Hair Deep Treatment Mask
Hempseed & Honey Shea Butter


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Lemme go bring that HV in.  I wanna smell it too.*  I think @Brownie518 said the smell got on her nerves.*


IDareT'sHair

Yeah, I don't care for the scent of that Red Tea cond. It's not the worst but I can do without erplexed


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518

Evenin' Ms. B!

Yeah, so, I forgot to use the HV and grabbed the Kyra *too much stuff* ... Anyway, I'm under the dryer now. 

I just could not go to bed with damp hurr tonight.

So, here's what I used up:

CR Algae *1 back up*
MopTop DC *no back ups*
IPN Lovin' my Coils *no back ups*
AV's Ginseng & Moringa *2 back ups* May be able to squeeze out another Spritz or 2


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair

Great job using up! I'm looking at that link Shay posted... No shipping notices for me today


----------



## SimJam

I reorganized my fridge, put my hair stuff in the crisper lol IDareT'sHair
much much better use of space


----------



## IDareT'sHair

SimJam said:


> *I reorganized my fridge, put my hair stuff in the crisper lol much much better use of space *


 
SimJam

Isn't it tho' Girl?

Especially those finicky handmades that you may have doubts about.

I know (from experience) what handmades I feel can be non-refrigerated.  

But the ones I have doubts about goes skrait in the Crisper.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

Hey ladies,

I've missed you all. Happy belated birthday SimJam and bajandoc86! Yeah for September birthdays. I'm looking forward to my big day and vacay.

I can't wait to wash my hair tomorrow. This cooler weather has my scalp drying out already. Going to give it a good treatment with a complete routine.

What I miss?


----------



## bajandoc86

Thanks ladies!


----------



## chebaby

chello ladies
so i cleansed today with HQS coconut lime i so love that stuff. cant wait to start on the strawberry when this one is done. then i conditioned with cj smoothing conditioner and i forgot how much i love the smell.
today instead of using shea moisture i used cj honey butta my hair is kinda stringy but i can tell imma get second day hair. and its a lot softer than it usually is compared to the shea moisture.

shea moisture shea butter masque and cj honey butta gives me similar results. i was trying to figure out which one i like better but its hard to say. shea moisture is 12oz for $10 and cj is 8oz for like $20 i get 3 day hair with shea moisture and only 2 day hair(we will see this time) with cj BUT cj makes my hair softer.
as long as i have one on hand im good.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

Do you use the Shea Moisture Curl Enhancing Smoothie?


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Do you use the Shea Moisture Curl Enhancing Smoothie?


 i have it but have only used it once. i remember thinking it was ok.
i might pull it out now that you reminded me i have it


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *i might pull it out now that you reminded me i have it*


 
chebaby

.......... *pj*


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> .......... *pj*


  dont be calling me out


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

Speaking of being a PJ, have you started on your BF List yet?

I'm already working on mine.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Speaking of being a PJ, have you started on your BF List yet?
> 
> I'm already working on mine.


 lol no i havent started on it yet but i know i want several bottles of koils by nature shea aloe conditioner, some SD products and a liter of cj rehab.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

Here's my preliminary list"
33 ounce Alter Ego Garlic
32 ounce Trigger
BBD Stretch
From Sage: 2 Bottles of DB Elixir

This is what I "Should" honestly get


----------



## Ltown

Hi ladies
Stats is killing me softly I used up something don't remember my mind is clouded

I'm narrowing down my products to a few, shea moisture and HV are my go to now, light and creamy.  I don't like IPN it's too thick for my hair. 

I got email from ayunatural but deleted before I looked.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Here's my preliminary list"
> 33 ounce Alter Ego Garlic
> 32 ounce Trigger
> BBD Stretch
> From Sage: 2 Bottles of DB Elixir
> 
> This is what I "Should" honestly get


 
A bottle or 2 of JBCO
Miscellaneous


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ltown said:


> Hi ladies
> Stats is killing me softly I used up something don't remember my mind is clouded
> 
> I'm narrowing down my products to a few, shea moisture and HV are my go to now, light and creamy. *I don't like IPN it's too thick for my hair.*
> 
> *I got email from ayunatural but deleted before I looked.*


 
Ltown

What you got?

Go look on the Ayurnaturals in the Vendor Thread.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Here's my preliminary list"
> 33 ounce Alter Ego Garlic
> 32 ounce Trigger
> BBD Stretch
> From Sage: 2 Bottles of DB Elixir
> 
> This is what I "Should" honestly get


 thats a good list.
i was just thinking i need to start back using trigga,


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *thats a good list*.
> i was just thinking i need to start back using trigga,


 
chebaby

All of those items are pricey.  And I really need them all.  

If I bought them, it would be what I would spend overall probably on things I really don't 'need'.


----------



## Ltown

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Ltown
> 
> What you got?
> 
> Go look on the Ayurnaturals in the Vendor Thread.


 

IDareT'sHair, I will look and get back with you tomorrow. I got to go read. I don't want anything from ayunatural just wanted to make sure you all knew, which I should know you do!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Ltown

Girl STATS ain't no joke. I took it my Sr. Year in College and thought I was going to Fail.

ETA:  Keep me posted on that IPN


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

My SSI Shipped (Okra Winfrey)
My Liquid Gold 'Green Magic' Shipped *pomade*

So, I should be getting a few more packages!

Waiting on:
Hairveda
Silk Dreams


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> All of those items are pricey. And I really need them all.
> 
> If I bought them, it would be what I would spend overall probably on things I really don't 'need'.


 i understand that thats good, buy the pricey stuff on sale.

i was looking at my stash all this week and i have so much stuff, stuff i havent even tried yet, that i only need a tony amount of stuff on BF. i really want those kbn conditioner and i need to reup on SD PRE and mocha and her new avocado conditioner. cj rehab is a staple so ill always have that on hand. right now im down to half a jar


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> My SSI Shipped (Okra Winfrey)
> My Liquid Gold 'Green Magic' Shipped *pomade*
> 
> So, I should be getting a few more packages!
> 
> Waiting on:
> Hairveda
> Silk Dreams


 thats good you have packages coming. i know it feels like christmas when getting a package from the mail man


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

I need a package or two right about now! 

Oh yeah, I forgot to add AveYou (if they have a Sale).  I might spring for some more Curl Junkie.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *i was looking at my stash all this week and i have so much stuff, stuff i havent even tried yet,*


 
@chebaby

Imma be all up in my Stash until Black Friday.

I said I was going to try not to buy anymore conditioners/deep conditioners for a while.....

I either don't have any back ups or almost out of these. This is what I actually should get Black Friday:

Trigger $54
BBD Stretch $56
AE Garlic $40
x2 DB Pumpkin Elixir's $24.00
x2 Extra Dark JBCO $30.00

Still have Shipping


----------



## Golden75

Good evening ladies!  Glad to see somebody got packages coming, I ain't got jack!  May be I'll pack some products & send them to myself 

I think I need some sleep 

Cowashed my braids with WEN Ginger Pumpkin.   I do like it, but I doubt I'd repurchase.  Still scurred with the shedding some felt it caused.  Sealed with EVCO.  

May take my braids out next month, need to test stuff to see if I need re-up on BF


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75 said:


> *May be I'll pack some products & send them to myself *


 
@Golden75

..... You so Kray-Kray

*good idea*


----------



## divachyk

Hello ladies, I haven't had much to report so I've been a bit quiet up in here. No HV ship notice yet.  I know that will take a minute so I'll patiently wait. I'm kinda wishing I had my SitriNillah's right about now though.


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair - it feels so weird not getting any packages.  Nothing at work, nothing at home, nothing at moms.  

Oh and imma be ready for AY this year.  But I think they gonna do some mess!  Don't know what, but something :scratchchin


----------



## Golden75

divachyk said:
			
		

> Hello ladies, I haven't had much to report so I've been a bit quiet up in here. No HV ship notice yet.  I know that will take a minute so I'll patiently wait. I'm kinda wishing I had my SitriNillah's right about now though.



Wish I had something coming from HV too  Sat up here and let all these sales pass me by


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75 said:


> - it feels so weird not getting any packages. Nothing at work, nothing at home, nothing at moms.
> 
> *Oh and imma be ready for AY this year. But I think they gonna do some mess! Don't know what, but something :scratchchin*


 
Golden75

Did they say they were/are having one?

I know what you mean about 'not getting any packages' 

Cause when I get the rest of these, it's gone be a wrap until BF.erplexed


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I've been reading & enjoying that thread:

_I wish I could get my money back_.


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair said:
			
		

> Golden75
> 
> Did they say they were/are having one?
> 
> I know what you mean about 'not getting any packages'
> 
> Cause when I get the rest of these, it's gone be a wrap until BF.erplexed



IDareT'sHair - nope, haven't heard anything, but I don't check FB & Twitter too often.  They played us on that last promo they said they would have, but I think we knew that was coming.

I tried to make my wish list so I can locked & loaded  but I was having probs with site, and x'd out.


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair said:
			
		

> I've been reading & enjoying that thread:
> 
> I wish I could get my money back.



IDareT'sHair - lemme check it, when I read they only had 4 posts.


----------



## Ltown

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Ltown
> 
> Girl STATS ain't no joke. I took it my Sr. Year in College and thought I was going to Fail.
> 
> ETA:  Keep me posted on that IPN


IDareT'sHair, you know this is funny but the ipn i have is what you send me that root ii, that is too thick for me. I guess that it nothing you don't have already.   i tried to use it on wet/dry it just doesn't do for me.  I will try it again in the winter maybe i can thin it out with some oil


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Hi divas. I just received my HQS package and that greaseless moisture is liquid. For those that purchased this before is that the consistency of it or did I get a bad batch?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl

Yes, Ms. Curly.  It's a Creamy-Liquid.  Not solid at all.


----------



## chebaby

chello ladies
so i got second day hair today but i can tell i wont get third day hair. thats pretty much the norm with cj honey butta. but my hair is so soft.
when i go on vacation im def. taking honey butta with me(if them bastids at tsa throw my shnit away im probably gonna go to jail)


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> chello ladies
> so i got second day hair today but i can tell i wont get third day hair. thats pretty much the norm with cj honey butta. but my hair is so soft.
> *when i go on vacation im def. taking honey butta with me(if them bastids at tsa throw my shnit away im probably gonna go to jail)*


 
chebaby

Why not do Curb-side? 

In my last job, when I was always on the road, I never did Carry On.  I checked everything at the Curb.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My SheScentIt (Okra Winfrey) came today!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

*cough*

We may have to do a PJ Intervention on a PJ named @ChocolateTink

So ya'll get ready.........


----------



## ChocolateTink

I think I'm really liking this phase....


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

@IDareT'sHair Thanks T. I sent an email and she asked that I send a photo for her to see since mine can be poured out the jar.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@ChocolateTink

This place can be very scary! 

And you're just in time for Black Friday Mad-Mania


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> Thanks T. I sent an email and she asked that I send a photo for her to see *since mine can be poured out the jar.*


 
@curlyhersheygirl

So was mine Curly. It's just like that. Creamy and Lotion-like.


----------



## ChocolateTink

IDareT'sHair said:


> @ChocolateTink
> 
> This place can be very scary!
> 
> And you're just in time for Black Friday Mad-Mania



YESSSSS, that is what I'm waiting on.....


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Why not do Curb-side?
> 
> In my last job, when I was always on the road, I never did Carry On. I checked everything at the Curb.


i dont travel much so i dont know. the last time i went anywhere i cant remember for the life of me if i checked a bag or did a carry on this time im def. checking a bag but my friend works for the airport and tells me all kind of stories about how they throw stuff away


----------



## IDareT'sHair

ChocolateTink

I saw your post in "What did you Buy this Week"

You are on a Slippery Slope of no Return into the deep recesses of eternal PJ-ism......


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> i dont travel much so i dont know. *the last time i went anywhere i cant remember for the life of me if i checked a bag or did a carry on this time im def. checking a bag but my friend works for the airport and tells me all kind of stories about how they throw stuff away*


 
chebaby

Yeah, when you go through the Check-point they inspect everything.  Curbside you just check it in & go.

I hate carry on.  Where you goin'?


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Yeah, when you go through the Check-point they inspect everything. Curbside you just check it in & go.
> 
> I hate carry on. Where you goin'?


 well then i think im gonna do curb side
im going to vegas for a week. not until december though so i have time to figure out what to bring and how to pack lol.


----------



## Brownie518

Hey, ladies. What's goin on?

I have to postpone my usual Wednesday wash so I just soaked my hair in some of Claudie's Niagara and called it a day. 
Finally, I got my shipping notices from Hairveda, Claudie and Silk Dreams. I will be trying something new this weekend! Silk Dreams, for sure. They should all be here tomorrow, I think.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> well then i think im gonna do curb side
> im going to vegas for a week. not until december though so i have time to figure out what to bring and how to pack lol.


 
chebaby

WOW!  Have Fun!  You might get R-I-C-H !:dollar:


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> WOW! Have Fun! *You might get R-I-C-H !*:dollar:


 i can only hope
thank you. i cant wait to go, i just need a vacation

at first i was gonna straighten my hair so i dont have to worry about taking any hair products. just a comb and oil. but i decided not to straighten so now i wanna take a co cleanser, a conditioner and a leave in. i also gotta take my hair pins and hair zing, a gelly to slick it back in a bun, a brush and pony tail holders


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> 
> So was mine Curly. It's just like that. Creamy and Lotion-like.


 
IDareT'sHair O ok I wasn't expecting that; thanks again.


----------



## Brownie518

I don't know the specifics yet but my BF list will probably be:

Claudie's
Silk Dreams
Hairveda - rinses
Shi Naturals - tea rinses
Carol's Daughter


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> Hey, ladies. What's goin on?
> 
> I have to postpone my usual Wednesday wash so I just soaked my hair in some of Claudie's Niagara and called it a day.
> Finally, I got my shipping notices from *Hairveda*, Claudie and *Silk Dreams*. I will be trying something new this weekend! Silk Dreams, for sure. They should all be here tomorrow, I think.


 
Brownie518

Hey Ms. B!

Hmp.  No word from these yet......erplexed


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> *cough*
> 
> We may have to do a PJ Intervention on a PJ named @ChocolateTink
> 
> So ya'll get ready.........


IDareT'sHair

Done turned another one, huh?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> I don't know the specifics yet but my BF list will probably be:
> 
> Claudie's
> Silk Dreams
> Hairveda - rinses
> Shi Naturals - tea rinses
> Carol's Daughter


 
Brownie518

Don't forget AveYou...... They might have something

I think I might stick to my original list:

Hair Trigger
AE Garlic
BBD Stretch
DB Pumpkin Elixir
JBCO

I know I won't tho'.........


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> @IDareT'sHair
> 
> *Done turned another one, huh?*


 
@Brownie518

Nah Ms. B! She did that on her own.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

Waiting on:
IPN
Silk Dreams
Hairveda
Koonis Neem & Nettle


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair

I'm just waiting on my IPN ship notice, and that Trigga I told you about......


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> I'm just waiting on my IPN ship notice, *and that Trigga I told you about......*


 
Brownie518

   Don't wait too long.  I don't think it's coming......


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

I have: Jasmine's Hibiscus in Tahitian Treat open and some Sitrinillah.  I need to think about what Imma Steam with on Friday.  

I should also open 1 Avocado & Silk.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> Brownie518
> 
> Don't wait too long.  I don't think it's coming......


IDareT'sHair

 Girl, don't say it!! 

 For real, though?....I don't think so either and if that's the case, I'm gonna have to call them out.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> Girl, don't say it!!
> 
> For real, though?....I don't think so either and if that's the case, *I'm gonna have to call them out.*


 

Brownie518

You know I'm already down with this right here.

Hmp. _*if you don't i will*_ 

j/k 

*cough* That would be rather rachet of me.  But you know I will


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> Brownie518
> 
> I have: Jasmine's Hibiscus in Tahitian Treat open and some Sitrinillah.  I need to think about what Imma Steam with on Friday.
> 
> I should also open 1 Avocado & Silk.


IDareT'sHair

I have an A&S open and an some MD open. I'll probably end up crackin open another BV Smoothie.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> Brownie518
> 
> You know I'm already down with this right here.
> 
> Hmp. _*if you don't i will*_
> 
> j/k
> 
> *cough* That would be rather rachet of me.  But you know I will


IDareT'sHair

 We both will!! Let me go send that right now!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

Imma stay on this AE Garlic as my Pre-Rx for a minute.

Yeah, keep me posted on Trigga'....


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

I have been cowashing with Kyra. 

I might try HV's Red Tea Friday.  I have it ready.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair

I think you'll really like the Red Tea conditioner. MUCH better than Kyra's, as far as I'm concerned.

I'll let you know about ole Trigga...

I'm about to take some medicine, drink some tea, and try to rest.


----------



## Shay72

My Luvnaturals, Qhem, and Cococurls are here . That site I posted the other day, my stuff shipped the next day . So I got a lot of new stuff to try. Also waiting on Hairveda.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *I'm about to take some medicine, drink some tea, and try to rest*.


 
Brownie518

Dang Girl.  I hope you start feeling better.  Thats sounds miserable.

I was reading in the what do you want your $ back from....and Kyra is a repeat...... 

It's an okay Cowash.erplexed

ETA:  You ain't gettin' no durn Trigga'....



Shay72 said:


> *My Luvnaturals, Qhem, and Cococurls are here . That site I posted the other day, my stuff shipped the next day* . So I got a lot of new stuff to try. Also waiting on Hairveda.


 
Shay72

That was crazy-stupid-fast!  SMH


----------



## SimJam

Huh somethings happening with trigga?

Say it ain't so


----------



## Ltown

Ltown said:


> IDareT'sHair, you know this is funny but the ipn i have is what you send me that root ii, that is too thick for me. I guess that it nothing you don't have already.   i tried to use it on wet/dry it just doesn't do for me.  I will try it again in the winter maybe i can thin it out with some oil



IDareT'sHair,i found a tea light pomade its look thinner then the root. Do you use it?   Are you using pomade as moisture and do you wear hair slick back? I was wondering because when i was relax i couldn't use pomade it made my hair curls drops and thin but thats because its fine 

I'm mapping out my protective style for winter so i know my pomades, oils and milks will come in handy.  


I like that nettle pomade ingredient, put it the favorites to revisit.

I will be trying hqs this weekend.

Bf list: 
Shea moisture
Hv
Claudie


----------



## natura87

Hi y'all.

 Mini Twists have been in for a week and a half. I wet my hair with water today and just slapped some KCCC on them and went. Seriously contemplating doing my own box braids becuase the girl I would go to wants to charge me an arm and a leg.


----------



## redecouvert

hello ladies...so I've been away hauling yarn until I have no more room...and hoping to lock for good. I am back to the loose hair side and woow so many new products....off to read your past posts  I missed you all!


----------



## Brownie518

Hey, ladies. I got my Silk Dreams and Neem & Nettle pomades today. I've already used the Creme de la Silk!  I'll be trying one of the new conditioners on Saturday 

I finished up an IPN Turn Me Loose and an HV pH Rinse.


----------



## chebaby

chello ladies
so i dont know if i mentioned it but i have been wanting the ouidad hydrafusion curl cream for a while now. ever since i saw it on curly niki. i finally got my hands on it today cause sephora was never in stock before
cant wait to use it. if it sucks im taking it right back to sephora and getting another cd chocolat conditioner or some make up. i think this ouidad stuff was almost $30

so this morning my hair was super soft and my hair was in the cutest afro. my mom calls them freedom fros  but i couldnt go to work like that so i co washed eith cj smoothing conditioner and use honey butta as my leave in.
i cant believe i ever thought shea moisture masque was better than honey butta. i mean they are similar but honey butta blow shea moisture out of this world. the softness of my hair i dont think ive ever felt with another leave in. also i like how honey butta glides on compared to SM shea masque. honey butter glides on so smooth but with SM i have to use 2 globs for each section because the product goes away as soon as i put it on. 
my hair does last a day longer with SM though.

im almost out of this jar of honey butter. i have maybe 2-3 more uses left. i had this same jar for 2 years(i only use it during the summer). but i have another full jar on deck imma use it this winter too to see how it holds up.


----------



## chebaby

oh and i used up my cj smoothing conditioner. no back ups

next to use up:
HQS coconut lime cleansing conditioner
ouidad play curl conditioner(this is light protein)
jasmines hibisus conditioner(no back ups)
SD vanilla silk(i have one back up somewhere around here)


then imma pull out koils by nature coca aloe conditioner, cd black vanilla condiitoner and kyras hemp for co washing.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ltown Hey Ms. LT. 

I use the Tea-Lightful Pomade on my itchy scalp.  It's very soothing to my scalp and makes it feel good.

I've been using it where I had some breakage due to my durag under my wig.  I use it as a Growth Aid.

redecouvert  Look Little Ms. PJ!  It's time for you to STOP Hauling Yarn and Start Hauling products.

You've been knitting more than Missoni over there!

chebaby

Hey Ya' Ms. Chelady!  My Liquid Gold "Magic Green" came today.  I forgot I had that coming....SMH


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Ltown Hey Ms. LT.
> 
> I use the Tea-Lightful Pomade on my itchy scalp. It's very soothing to my scalp and makes it feel good.
> 
> I've been using it where I had some breakage due to my durag under my wig. I use it as a Growth Aid.
> 
> @redecouvert Look Little Ms. PJ! It's time for you to STOP Hauling Yarn and Start Hauling products.
> 
> *You've been knitting more than Missoni over there*!
> 
> @chebaby
> 
> Hey Ya' Ms. Chelady! My Liquid Gold "Magic Green" came today. I forgot I had that coming....SMH


 the bolded is so funny. you are crazy

hey T
for some reason when you mention magic green i think of that big ole bottle of trigga lite you sent me. imma break that out tomorrow. i use trigga for my scalp when i bun but i only use trigga lite when i know imma shampoo soon


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *the bolded is so funny. you are crazy*
> 
> *hey T*
> *for some reason when you mention magic green i think of that big ole bottle of trigga lite you sent me. imma break that out tomorrow. i use trigga for my scalp when i bun but i only use trigga lite when i know imma shampoo soon*


 
@chebaby

Chile....Red @redecouvert been "Hauling Yarn" for 2 Years! Lawd!

I know. I thought that Featherweight Trigga' Stank. 

I'm doing a Trigger (Regular) soak tonight under some Saran Wrap and a Plastic Cap. I'll cowash it out in the a.m. with Kyra's.

That Liquid Gold "Green Magic" smells how BM's DC'er use to smell. Like a Man's Soap. It smells like: Zest or Irish Springs. I hope it doesn't get on my nerves since I have 2 jars.

It's Skrong & Overpowering. 

I wish it was unscented because I love, love, love the consistency. The smell meh...not so much.erplexed


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Chile....Red @redecouvert been "Hauling Yarn" for 2 Years! Lawd!
> 
> I know. I thought that Featherweight Trigga' Stank.
> 
> I'm doing a Trigger (Regular) soak tonight under some Saran Wrap and a Plastic Cap. I'll cowash it out in the a.m. with Kyra's.
> 
> That Liquid Gold "Green Magic" smells how BM's DC'er use to smell. Like a Man's Soap. It smells like: Zest or Irish Springs. I hope it doesn't get on my nerves since I have 2 jars.
> 
> *It's Skrong & Overpowering*.
> 
> I wish it was unscented because I love, love, love the consistency. The smell meh...not so much.erplexed


 lol @ hulling yarn for 2 years learning to knit is addictive though i purchased books and yarn and errthan and now its just sitting in a drawer somewhere

that trigga lite does stank but i shampoo it out the next day so no problem at all. but i love the scent of the regular trigga and the texture

dont you hate skrong scents???? it gives the worst headaches of a lifetime


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *lol @ hulling yarn for 2 years learning to knit is addictive though i purchased books and yarn and errthan and now its just sitting in a drawer somewhere*
> 
> that trigga lite does stank but i shampoo it out the next day so no problem at all. but i love the scent of the regular trigga and the texture
> 
> dont you hate skrong scents???? it gives the worst headaches of a lifetime


 
@chebaby

.............

Yeah...I hate skrong scents. But I really like the consistency of this Hair Creme (Magic Green).erplexed

I should try it out tomorrow after I wash my hair.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair

Speakin on 'skrong', that Kinoo Neem & Nettle must be SKRONG because I still can't smell anything but that scent is bustin right through.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *Speakin on 'skrong', that Kinoo Neem & Nettle must be SKRONG because I still can't smell anything but that scent is bustin right through.*


 
Brownie518

Yeah, I read another post that this was real skrong. 

Maybe it will open you right up.

Lemme go smell it again.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

I just smelled that Neem & Nettle.  It reminds me of Mustard Seed Oil.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Still Waiting on:
Silk Dreams
IPN 
Hairveda
Another one of those Neem/Nettle Pomades


----------



## bronzebomb

AfroVeda Flash Sale ends at midnight CST Friday, September 14
25% off your order
Coupon Code AV25FLASH


----------



## Golden75

Curlmart 20% off - No code needed


----------



## natura87

I'm just keeping these mini twists in, I am starting to really like them. Its like the fuzzier they get the better.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Evenin' Ladies!

My 2nd Jar of Neem & Nettle came today from Kinoo Naturals (ETSY) Tis All.

My Hairveda shipped to. *GO TEAM BJ*

Still waiting to hear from Silk Dreams.


----------



## AyannaDivine

IDareT'sHair said:
			
		

> Evenin' Ladies!
> 
> My 2nd Jar of Neem & Nettle came today from Koonis Naturals (ETSY) Tis All.
> 
> My Hairveda shipped to.  *GO TEAM BJ*
> 
> Still waiting to hear from Silk Dreams.



Koonis Naturals, you say? I don't mean to rain on your product purchase parade, but that name doesn't sit well with me  
Is the shop owner black?


----------



## chebaby

AyannaDivine said:


> *Koonis Naturals, you say?* I don't mean to rain on your product purchase parade, *but that name doesn't sit well with me*
> Is the shop owner black?


 im sure i was thinking exactly what you were thinking. but i found it funny lmao.

chello ladies
i got second day hair. just smoothed on some PRE to make it shiny. my PRE is almost gone


----------



## IDareT'sHair

AyannaDivine

Um....I don't know why that would rain on my Purchase parade? *not understanding*....erplexed

Anyway, a little 'typo' there.  Here is the link.

http://www.etsy.com/listing/108719096/neem-nettle-hair-butter?ref=cat2_gallery_7


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

Hey Che, so you finished up the PRE uh?  I just don't see myself buying that (even tho' it has great reviews).

The Jar is too small for me to justify purchasing it.  If you win some monnee in Vegas, you can treat me to a Jar.

I finished up that $42 Jar of MopTop.  Not sure when I'll get another one of those again.  

_pours out some conditioner for *Fab*_


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Hey Che, so you finished up the PRE uh? I just don't see myself buying that (even tho' it has great reviews).
> 
> The Jar is too small for me to justify purchasing it. If you win some monnee in Vegas, you can treat me to a Jar.
> 
> I finished up that $42 Jar of MopTop. Not sure when I'll get another one of those again.
> 
> _pours out some conditioner for *Fab*_


 i love me some pre its really good, you would love it. but i agree the jar is way too small
keep your fingers crossed that i win enough money to get 2 jars of PRE

i still need to try that mop top deep conditioner. the daily conditioner is the bomb.com.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair

My Trigga came today....


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

Gurl....You know how to "Get Yours"

Ms. B Don't Play!


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> Gurl....You know how to "Get Yours"
> 
> Ms. B Don't Play!


IDareT'sHair

 I was so surprised when I saw it, too! 
My Hairveda came, too, and Claudie's should be here tomorrow. Have you read any reviews on the new Silk Dreams conditioners???


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *I was so surprised when I saw it, too!*
> My Hairveda came, too, and Claudie's should be here tomorrow. *Have you read any reviews on the new Silk Dreams conditioners???*


 
Brownie518

I'm glad it came.  You know I was ready to do the 'shady' thing on them.  Especially after what happened with *Fab*

My Hairveda shipped.  I only read the one post/review on the Avocado SD's.  

That it didn't smell like much, but don't remember what the Poster said about actual performance.erplexed


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair

Yeah, I haven't seen any other comments about them, either. Maybe I'll try the Chocolate Bliss first, then.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

There was one post about the Avocado.  One.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> There was one post about the Avocado.  One.


IDareT'sHair

I'll have to look at the ingredients again, see which one is callin out to me.  

So far, so good not buying anything for the rest of the month. Anything that I would want, I had on the way anyway, thank goodness.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair  HQS is sending me another GM since it was too runny.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *So far, so good not buying anything for the rest of the month. Anything that I would want, I had on the way anyway, thank goodness.*


 
Brownie518  Yeah...I think I'm good too.



curlyhersheygirl said:


> *HQS is sending me another GM since it was too runny*.


 
curlyhersheygirl

Great Curly!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Mernin' Ladies

@Brownie518 Lawd Geezus Gurl...

That Neem & Nettle is going to have to be an Overnight Soak or something to have on when I'm not planning on leaving the house for Days.

It just stanks too bad to wear out in public. It stanks, stanks, stanks! (Did I say it Stanks?)

*but i love the way it feels on my scalp*


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> Mernin' Ladies
> 
> @Brownie518 Lawd Geezus Gurl...
> 
> That Neem & Nettle is going to have to be an Overnight Soak or something to have on when I'm not planning on leaving the house for Days.
> 
> It just stanks too bad to wear out in public. It stanks, stanks, stanks! (Did I say it Stanks?)
> 
> *but i love the way it feels on my scalp*


IDareT'sHair

I agree...erplexed. And I love it, too!!! 

*Njoi is having 20% off this weekend: coupon code SEPTEMBER*


----------



## natura87

Took my mini twists out, I'm wearing it in a puff right now. I like the look. Sealed it with my BASK Sevenfold Butter Blend that keeps melting on me.


----------



## natura87

Miss Jessies offers free sample sizes of some of their products. So I grabbed some...cuz its free.


----------



## Golden75

Lawd that BASK Cocao DC is messy!  I had to wipe down walls, sink, cabinet doors.  It's like m&m's it just melts in your hands!  Did a betonite clay, and didn't have to wipe down nothing.  It's also a little gritty.  Like chocolate grit.  Wasn't expecting that.

The bask does feel nice. Nice & slippery.  Will leave this on for about 1hr, rinse & then YAM time!

Used up the whole 4oz sample.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Golden75 Interesting about the b.a.s.k. Cocao. I expected the consistency to be on the 'thicker' side.

So, are you saying it's thin?

Nice review G, by the way.


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair said:
			
		

> Golden75 Interesting about the b.a.s.k. Cocao.  I expected the consistency to be on the 'thicker' side.
> 
> So, are you saying it's think?
> 
> Nice review G, by the way.



IDareT'sHair - it's thick.  But it gets liquidy while applying. I put in the hits/miss - for me it's a miss.  Pura gives me more moisture than that.  My ends prior to seemed drier than normal, but I think I should've gotten more from that DC.  Application was good, detangling, but imma keep my $20.  Besides I'd only get 2 uses out of 8oz, and I'm only SL/CBL.  

YAM - still TBD.  I liked the application.  Hair seemed to be instantly moisturized.  After rinsing, I thought ok, nice.  But after it dried a bit, meh.  But I will try it again with a more moisturizing DC & sole DC later, so not writing this off yet.  Love the scent.  

I also used the detangling l.i & 7 fold butter -  no "wow" during application.  Hair didnt feel soft or smooth, just felt like I slapped ish on it.  So we'll see how things are in the am. 

T - at this point, keep holding out.  You ain't missing much


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Golden75

Thanks Ms. G! 

Did you get anything else like the Sweet Mana? Java Bean? Tapicoa or whatever else they have.

And you're right, for the prices, right now Imma KIM.....


----------



## bronzebomb

Just came in from an hour long workout.  I started late, cuz I promised to myself to do 2 hours.  I guess I'll do another hour during the football games.  I'm determine to lose this weight (and get to bra strap length.)

I used the Shea Moisture Curl and style milk for a high bun.  I really like it.

I am trying to use some products before my install next month.  I purchased some Haley's Curls weave for the install and I am a little worried.  Reviews say that weave tangles.  I'll decide by my appointment if I will get the Indique Hair.

I'm proud if myself,  I haven't purchased anything for hair this month. I think

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## chebaby

chello ladies
i soaked my scalp last night in trigga. i had planned on treating my hair today but i have a feeling today will be a lazy day lol.


----------



## chebaby

oh and T, i love the shea moisture curl enhancing smoothie i used it yesterday.

i also broke out my kyras hemp conditioner yesterday. imma pull out koils by nature coco aloe too.


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair said:
			
		

> @Golden75
> 
> Thanks Ms. G!
> 
> Did you get anything else like the Sweet Mana? Java Bean? Tapicoa or whatever else they have.
> 
> And you're right, for the prices, right now Imma KIM.....



IDareT'sHair - yea I got alladat mess.  I was going to use the tapioca & java today, but I didn't like how my hair felt, after the other stuff I used.  May be I used to much, or incorrectly, but I had no softness.  It was just coated.  I'll try on dry hair later down the line, but right now, NO!  The java bean should be a safe product.  

My hair usually responds well to most products, hence why I have no staples. Everything usually does mama right! Especially if it contains BMTS.

Hair felt so bad, I had to cowash with HV amala cleanse and used the red tea line.  Liking the gel & moisturizer.  I like the condish, but seems too perfumy, and I can do perfumes.  It's very floral to me.  Detangling was ok.  I only let it sit for a couple mins.  But my hair felt better in that 2 mins than that 1 hr with BASK 

To be fair I've been in braids & twists for awhile, but my hair was not neglected.  I figured BASK would give me what I needed, but nah son.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75 said:


> *- yea I got alladat mess*. I was going to use the tapioca & java today, but I didn't like how my hair felt, after the other stuff I used. May be I used to much, or incorrectly, but I had no softness. It was just coated. I'll try on dry hair later down the line, but right now, NO! The java bean should be a safe product.
> 
> *My hair usually responds well to most products, hence why I have no staples. Everything usually does mama right!* Especially if it contains BMTS.
> 
> Hair felt so bad, I had to cowash with HV amala cleanse and used the red tea line. Liking the gel & moisturizer. I like the condish, but seems too perfumy, and I can do perfumes. It's very floral to me. Detangling was ok. I only let it sit for a couple mins. But my hair felt better in that 2 mins than that 1 hr with BASK
> 
> To be fair I've been in braids & twists for awhile, but my hair was not neglected. I figured BASK would give me what I needed, but nah son.


 
@Golden75

I'm so glad I dodged that PJ Bullet on that one! WHEW! 

It cost too much to hate it like that. 

So...I won't be adding that to my list.

And I also didn't like the quanitity for the price.

Yeah, I also like just about everything....And therefore, will always be a PJ on the Loose.


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair - Girl I was mad as all get out at having to re-wash.  Thank goodness all my other ish was done.  I wasn't gonna mess with my hair til like now, so glad I didn't.

I'll try it again soon, I can at least use the butter on my body or use for twisting.  It did hold my twists well.  

BJ wasn't lying about the stronghold souffle.  This some good stuff!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Mernin' Ladies of the U1 B1

Just applied some HH Jojoba & Argan Creamy!  My Hairveda should arrive today.

Things I'm currently waiting on:
Silk Dreams
IPN
Afroveda

Everyone have a Blessed and Productive Monday and I'll hopefully catch up with some of you later.

Stay out of trouble


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75

I love the Red Tea Line.


----------



## Ltown

Hi bad girls of U1B1!

I'm in the books sinking

I don't remember but I think I used up cd smoothie or almost

I co wash yesterday with hqs strawberry, it ok feels like all the others. I used cd as conditioner so I can use it up. I roller set, trim, and braided my hair for a wavy look. that was alot of work, straight hair too much work. 

Golden75, I love HV red line especially souffle!  I'm out of moisturizer but have shea mositure curl milk until BF sales. 

I pulled out enso olive&honey and love the texture but the fragrance is so lemony. I for several jars but I'm using up old stuff and saving the new for the winter. I need to see what I really have for the winter as far as butter. 

Have a great evening ltown out


----------



## chebaby

chello ladies
so i shampooed my scalp today with come clean because that trigga stank lol. then i cleansed the rest of my hair with HQS coconut lime and conditioned with KBN coco aloe. love it. then i used honey butta as a leave in

yesterday on one section of hair i used blended beauty curly frizz pudding just to see how it would do. it made my hair very soft and springy and i liked the curl definition. onlly thing is it looks like i will probably only get 1 or 2 day hair.

then i smoothed on some kbb super duper cream and it made my hair soft which surprised me because i remember not thinking it was that great when i first got it.

then ihad to throw away my HV methi step one because it had mold all on the top gross.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ltown  Hey Lady!

chebaby

WOW!  I need to check my Methi-Set.  I've had it a minute.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ltown said:


> Hi bad girls of U1B1!
> 
> *I pulled out enso olive&honey and love the texture but the fragrance is so lemony. I for several jars but I'm using up old stuff and saving the new for the winter. I need to see what I really have for the winter as far as butter. *
> 
> Have a great evening ltown out


 
Ltown

Miss Enso.


----------



## mkd

Hey ladies. I did a wash and go today with Shea moisture curl enhancing smoothie. I sat under my dryer for 29 min this morning because I am tired of leaving the house with wet hair.  

I found an unopened bottle of cj smoothing lotion.


----------



## Brownie518

mkd - 


What's up, ladies? I'm at work, sweatin like a slave. erplexed They keep it so hot in here!! 
Anyway, I think that Silk Dreams Avocado Pudding might be the sht.  I'm gonna use it again Wednesday to be sure.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 mkd

Hey Ladies!


----------



## Brownie518

My Claudie's came today. So now I have nothing to wait on and I don't plan to buy anything for the rest of the month look

Seriously...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518

I still don't have any notices from SD's.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> I still don't have any notices from SD's.


IDareT'sHair

She posted something saying all orders would be sent out by today, or so I thought. I might be wrong though. 
Did you get the Chocolate Bliss? I noticed it has Agave Nectar and thought of you.


----------



## SimJam

hay ladies ... got to try out as i am coconut cowash 

will be getting some the next time I travel to Fl !!!!


----------



## chebaby

hey ladies

yea IDareT'sHair, check your methi set. and ive been using mine too i hope that mold wasnt there when i was using it lol. cause theres no mold in the product, only the top. but methi has a shnit load of black dots all in it anyway. i hope thats not mold oh god, and i been doing pre poo treatments with this stuff lmao. thats gross.

also i dont know if yall remember me saying this but HV gelly changes colors. its always done this. ive had several jars of AV gelly and it has NEVER changed colors. tell me why now all of a sudden i open the jar and this stuff went from milk white to a dark peach color. imma throw that out too


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby  I hate to open it because I don't know when I'll get around to using it.erplexed


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby I hate to open it because I don't know when I'll get around to using it.erplexed


 you better check it. something might be growing in it lol.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *you better check it. something might be growing in it lol.*


 
@chebaby

Okay....So...Which one is the 1 and which was is the 2? 

If something has growing in it, it is Full Grown by now.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Okay....So...Which one is the 1 and which was is the 2?
> 
> If something has grown in it, it is Full Grown by now.


 the step one is the one in the jar. the protein.

lol ive had mine for a while too


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

Just checked.  They're both fine.

They shole don't smell like much do they?


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Just checked. They're both fine.
> 
> They shole don't smell like much do they?


 my step one didnt used to smell but now it doeserplexed i havent checked/smelled step two.

im glad yours is fine


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *my step one didnt used to smell but now it doeserplexed i havent checked/smelled step two*.
> 
> im glad yours is fine


 
@chebaby

Yeah, but when am I gone use it? 

I'll hopefully start on it maybe next month.

I need to finish up 1st:
Claudie Reconstructor which I love, love, love *almost gone*
Nexxus Keraphix *almost done*
Jasmine Reconstructor
Dudley Creme Protein *almost gone too*

These are currently open


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair

Don't you love that Claudie's Reconstructor? Love it!!! 

I don't think I'll finish anything up this week. Possibly a Moisturizing Quinoa Coffee creme, but thats about it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518  Yasss, I love that Reconstructor

I got a $10 off Coupon from IPN for my next order.  She's saying Hurrican Issac delayed Shipping on some of her ingredients, so for the delay, she's offering you a $10 discount on your next purchase.

Hmmm......


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518  Yasss, I love that Reconstructor
> 
> I got a $10 off Coupon from IPN for my next order.  She's saying Hurrican Issac delayed Shipping on some of her ingredients, so for the delay, she's offering you a $10 discount on your next purchase.
> 
> Hmmm......


IDareT'sHair

Yeah, I had gotten a couple of emails from other places talking about the delays from Isaac.  
I hope my stuff ships out this week...I guess I am waiting on one more thang


----------



## SimJam

chebaby my HV whipped gelly has always changed colour (once I take it out the fridge)
after about 2 months it changed to the same light peach colour.

So now I just transfer enough to do my hair from the main jar to a smaller container.


----------



## IronButterfly

IDareT'sHair said:


> Brownie518  Yasss, I love that Reconstructor
> 
> I got a $10 off Coupon from IPN for my next order.  She's saying Hurrican Issac delayed Shipping on some of her ingredients, so for the delay, she's offering you a $10 discount on your next purchase.
> 
> Hmmm......



I am going to assume this $10 coupon works in conjunction with the $10 coupon originally offered during the sale when spending more than $50.

All orders $50.00 (after all applied discounts) will receive free shipping (discount code "FREESHIP" and $10.00 coupon good towards a future order. Coupon will be shipped with order.


----------



## chebaby

SimJam said:


> @chebaby my HV whipped gelly has always changed colour (once I take it out the fridge)
> after about 2 months it changed to the same light peach colour.
> 
> So now I just transfer enough to do my hair from the main jar to a smaller container.


SimJam, yea i know the HV gelly changes color. it used to turn pink, now it turns yellow.
but the afroveda gelly just started changing colors when i know its never done that before.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@IronButterfly

I didn't know you had to spend a certain amount ($50)? 

I thought mine just said $10.00 off with your next order code = THANKYOU


----------



## BrownBetty

Hey ladies,

Hair update: I am now collar length.  I cut off about 3 inches.  It looks and feels good.  It is soo much thicker.  I have light layers and it falls nicely.

 I am still using wen, mostly the 613.  I need to get a gallon of the fig.


----------



## bronzebomb

I might use my methi tonight.  I don't want anything to spoil.  although sitrinillah is my favorite from this line.

I just hit "pay now" on another Gucci bag!  I needed some retail therapy.


----------



## BrownBetty

bronzebomb said:


> I might use my methi tonight.  I don't want anything to spoil.  although sitrinillah is my favorite from this line.
> 
> I just hit "pay now" on another Gucci bag!  I needed some retail therapy.



What bag did you get?


----------



## bronzebomb

I purchased the traditional Boston (Joy).  I needed a casual bag


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@chebaby

Evenin' Che-Lady!

Sitting under the Steamer with Jasmine's Hibiscus in Tahitian Vanilla

Finished Up:
1 16 ounce Kyra's Hemp Conditioner *1 back up*

Should finish up:
1 AV Moringa & Ginseng Detangler *2 back ups*

I'm on a Roll. No packages today.

Still waiting on:
Silk Dreams
Hairveda
IPN


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Evenin' Che-Lady!
> 
> Sitting under the Steamer with Jasmine's Hibiscus in Tahitian Vanilla
> 
> Finished Up:
> 1 16 ounce Kyra's Hemp Conditioner *1 back up*
> 
> Should finish up:
> 1 AV Moringa & Ginseng Detangler *2 back ups*
> 
> I'm on a Roll. No packages today.
> 
> Still waiting on:
> Silk Dreams
> Hairveda
> IPN


 hey T
you on a roll with using things up.

i made a small sale today. got gels just sitting around and i need to get them out to make room

i was in my stash last night and found a jar of OMH sweet hair pudding. ive decided to pull it out and use it after honey butter is done because ive had it for a while and dont need no mold growing in that lol.

also i was playing in my hair butters and i cant wait for winter so i can do braid out and buns with AV shea amla, BARE butter and hemp seed butter i have a love hate relationship with AV but she makes darn good butters


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@chebaby

I was just about to tell you, you got a nice little Sale going on over there!

I thought about having one, but the thought of going to the Post Office.....

I know what you mean about Veda#2. I'll always want certain things by her. 

Like that Ashlii Amala, the ShikakaiOil and the Moringa Detangler.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> I was just about to tell you, you got a nice little Sale going on over there!
> 
> I thought about having one, but the thought of going to the Post Office.....
> 
> I know what you mean about Veda#2. I'll always want certain things by her.
> 
> Like that Ashlii Amala, the ShikakaiOil and the Moringa Detangler.


 girl dont even mention the PO imma be kicking and screaming the whole way there lol.

AV can put her foot in some products(now that she got it together). that ashlii amala is really good. and ive tried several of her oils. they were good too but you know im not big on oils to begin with.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby  Yeah....I know you don't get into _"Oils"_ all like that.

I still think I want at least 2 bottles of Extra Dark JBCO for BF.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

I don't even know what I would list on a Sale *cough* because I want everything I have.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby Yeah....I know you don't get into _"Oils"_ all like that.
> 
> I still think I want at least 2 bottles of Extra Dark JBCO for BF.


 yea i prefer butters to oils. but i still have too many oils
JBCO is the bomb.


IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> I don't even know what I would list on a Sale *cough* because I want everything I have.


 i like and want most of my stuff too.
but those gels i keep buying and selling it never ends.


----------



## mkd

chebaby, I hate I missed your kccc. I am obsessed with it now. 

curlyhersheygirl was sweet enough to send me a Sample of the cj pattern pusha. I haven't been able to make that work yet.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby  I know what you mean about those Oils.  I feel the same way.  I scaled it back alot, but I still have more than I'd like.

Lurves me some Buttas!

Other what I mentioned previously, I honestly can't think of anything I need for BF.  I'll continue to stick to:

BBD Stretch
AE Garlic
2 JBCO's
Trigger?

Everything else will just be a _random_.  Ended up putting a "?" by Trigger, because I'm undecided on that one.erplexed  

I have AV's Shikakaki Oil and I want my ED/JBCO.

I may skip Trigga'.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

mkd

Hi Ms. MK!


----------



## mkd

Heyyyy IDareT'sHair!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

mkd

Sounds like you are tryna' get your Gel On!  Maybe you should try Hairveda's Red Tea Souffle?  

It's getting some great reviews.


----------



## mkd

IDareT'sHair, I really like hv so I do want to try it at some point.  That whole red tea line sounds wonderful!


----------



## chebaby

mkd said:


> @chebaby, I hate I missed your kccc. I am obsessed with it now.
> 
> @curlyhersheygirl was sweet enough to send me a Sample of the cj pattern pusha. I haven't been able to make that work yet.


 oh wow i wish i would have know it was working for you now. i would have sent it to you.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby I know what you mean about those Oils. I feel the same way. I scaled it back alot, but I still have more than I'd like.
> 
> Lurves me some Buttas!
> 
> Other what I mentioned previously, I honestly can't think of anything I need for BF. I'll continue to stick to:
> 
> BBD Stretch
> AE Garlic
> 2 JBCO's
> Trigger?
> 
> Everything else will just be a _random_. Ended up putting a "?" by Trigger, because I'm undecided on that one.erplexed
> 
> I have AV's Shikakaki Oil and I want my ED/JBCO.
> 
> I may skip Trigga'.


 i think the only oils imma stick with are trigga and jbco


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

What's some of your Fall/Winter Buttas?

You should check out that Lank in the Vendor's Forum (August & September Sales) last post.

There are some Great Deals for AV's Butters.  And they had MHC Olive you for $10


----------



## divachyk

I can't wait to break out my AV coco latte for fall/winter.


----------



## Ltown

Good early morning u1b1!

Hope everyone well!

Idaret'sahair have you tried hairitage cocoale  hair hydrator?  Look good for a winter product, my hair lives aloe mixtures.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ltown said:


> Good early morning u1b1!
> 
> Hope everyone well!
> 
> *@**Ida**ret'sahair have you tried hairitage cocoale hair hydrator? Look good for a winter product, my hair lives aloe mixtures.*


 
@Ltown

I love that Cocoaloe Hair Hydrator! You will love it. She put her foot in that one.

@Brownie518 also loves this one.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Mernin' Ladies!

Speaking of Hairitage Hydrations: Massaging in Hairitage's "Jar Of Joe"


----------



## SimJam

G'Morning Ladies
my HV shipped on monday odd because paypal normally sends an update but didnt. I went to check paypal for something else and noticed that it had shipped. 

Im getting so bored of my hair, I feel like I want to put it away but I dont really care for braids. 

was trying to keep this cornrow/twist style in for 2 weeks but I just pulled out the twist part this morning because I NEED to wash my hair .... hmmmm guess I could have washed it and just twist over the twists lololol

maybe I'll still do that


----------



## natura87

Wearing some chunky briads pulled back , will take them out for a braidout tomorrow.


----------



## natura87

I am loving Carol's Daughter's Hair Balm, it gives me shine that I just dont get naturally. Even though whenever I wear it I smell like my grandmother. Slicked it over my braids justa while ago.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

Hey Ladies!

Been a busy weekend/week between work and last minute stuff for the part and vacay I am on the go. Was rocking a 3 strand twist out last weekend until the rain got to it yesterday. So I washed it out today.

I used up a few things today:
PBN- chocolate mousse dc ( love this stuff 2 or 3 back ups)
MHC- shea paste (2 more MHC products left not sure what)
homemade coffee oil

Going to wear a wash n go for the next few days since I am getting my hair done on Friday.  This will be my first time since 2008.  Its a rather popular/famous natural salon in Philly.  A friend went there for her wedding hair and had a good experience.  I'm actually looking forward to this.  Will definitely post pics.


----------



## mkd

I ordered some jamila henna todAy, i am pretty excited.  I found some henna thati bought from an Indian market last year and I want to do it tonight but I know it's such. Long process.  I may just wait until Friday.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Evening everyone!

My Silk Dreams and Hairveda Arrived today. 

I need to open them up.

Waiting now on:
AV
IPN


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Hi ladies. I used the new version of CR's algae DC and it's nothing like the original. The slip was minimal, I had to use a lot and the results were lack luster. Between the formula changes and some folks reporting mold/spoilage, I'm giving this line a rest until further notice


----------



## mkd

Ugh curlyhersheygirl, thats why I have just been rolling with cj.  I would be pissed.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl

I didn't know CR changed their formulations? 

WOW!  That's too bad.

I haven't ordered from them in a while.  I wanted that Pomade tho'


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

mkd I'm so pissed. I had no idea they changed the formula because on aveyou the ingredients are the same as the original. I'm gonna stick with the regulars, these newbies need to get it together.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> 
> I didn't know CR changed their formulations?
> 
> WOW! That's too bad.
> 
> I haven't ordered from them in a while. I wanted that Pomade tho'


 
IDareT'sHair I didn't realize it either until today when my hair was super frizzy after rinsing . I saw that the packaging changed but only read the ingredients today. Now i'm also stuck with a twisting butter that has different ingredients but I received an original version of the aloe gel so that should be fine.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl

I agree Ms. Curly.  They need to get it together or leave it alone.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl

I think the stuff I have left is all in the 'old packaging'. 

The only (latest) thing I bought that is _new-er_ is that Curl Quencher Spritz, which I haven't tried yet, so I'll have nothing to compare it with.


----------



## chebaby

chello ladies
i did my hair today. cleansed with HQS coconut lime, its almost gone, conditioned with HV red tea conditioner and styled with honey butta. that last little bit is hanging on. i think in a few weeks when im not being lazy i will go back to braid outs. cd hair milk pudding has been getting great reviews on YT from people using it on braid and twist outs.
plus that makes it easier for me to go back to using oyin products since i dont use them on w&g styles.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> *What's some of your Fall/Winter Buttas?*


 
@chebaby

???????????


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> ???????????


 i have a ton but i am looking forward to using:
AV shea amla
AV BARE butter
AV hemp seed butter
camille rose twist butter(which is really a cream)
qhemet coco detangling ghee

what about you?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@chebaby Hmp. I bet you ova' there sitting on 2 tons 

Talmbout a 'ton'

I'm already on them and I've been tearing them up.....

Hairitage Hydrations Jar of Joe, Sprout, Creamies etc.....
It's Perfectly Natural
Claudie
Qhemet Biologic *thanks to you*

I have some Pomades/Grease too

What about the Fruit Cocktail AV?  Or is that a summer thing?


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby *Hmp. I bet you ova' there sitting on 2 tons*
> 
> I'm already on them and I've been tearing them up.
> 
> Hairitage Hydrations Jar of Joe, Sprout, Creamies etc.....
> It's Perfectly Natural
> Qhemet Biologic *thanks to you*


 not quite but almost lol.

i know your got some good butters and creams over there.

when black froday come imma get me another jar of CR moistue butter. i have a little left though.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@chebaby

I have CR Moisture Butter, but I look at that more like a Creme. 

I guess I should throw those in there too, since they 'claim' they a Butta'


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> not quite but almost lol.
> 
> *i know your got some good butters and creams over there.*
> 
> when black froday come imma get me another jar of CR moistue butter. i have a little left though.


 
@chebaby

I want to use some heavier lotions too. 

Like Yo' BabyDaddyDew And....DB, Komaza, Pura Murumuru, Hairitages CocoAloe Hydrator etc.....

Oh, and my MHC Buttery Soy 

Yeah....I gots my Buttas' I even have a CJ Honey Butta' too.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> I have CR Moisture Butter, but I look at that more like a Creme.
> 
> I guess I should throw those in there too, since they 'claim' they a Butta'


i look at it like a cream too(all her products are creams even her gel is a cream lmao).
bee mine luscious and AV oasis is a cream too but i cant wait to use it.



IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> I want to use some heavier lotions too.
> 
> Like Yo' BabyDaddyDew And....DB, Komaza, Pura Murumuru, Hairitages CocoAloe Hydrator etc.....
> 
> Oh, and my MHC Buttery Soy
> 
> Yeah....I gots my Buttas' I even have a CJ Honey Butta' too.


 ill be using my lotions as my leave ins this winter too.
ill be breaking out pura too
CR milk
CD hair milk
and bigdaddy dew

the lotions i wont be using are the ones high in glycerin like honey butta. that has a lot of glycerin and honey. and HV whipped ends. high in glycerin.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> i look at it like a cream too(all her products are creams even her gel is a cream lmao).
> *bee mine luscious* and AV oasis is a cream too but i cant wait to use it.
> 
> 
> ill be using my lotions as my leave ins this winter too.
> ill be breaking out pura too
> CR milk
> CD hair milk
> and bigdaddy dew
> 
> *the lotions i wont be using are the ones high in glycerin like honey butta. that has a lot of glycerin and honey. and HV whipped ends. high in glycerin.*


 
chebaby

I wouldn't mind having a Jar of BM Luscious

Thanks for pointing this out about the Glycerin.

I also have some heavier lotions from It's Perfectly Natural that I'll be breakin' out.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> I wouldn't mind having a Jar of BM Luscious
> 
> Thanks for pointing this out about the Glycerin.
> 
> I also have some heavier lotions from It's Perfectly Natural that I'll be breakin' out.


 im surprised you dont have a jar on hand. i know you love it.

i need to buy another jar of the bee mine deep conditioner.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *im surprised you dont have a jar on hand. i know you love it.*
> 
> *i need to buy another jar of the bee mine deep conditioner.*


 
Yeah, I want both of them (another DC'er 16 ounce) and the Luscious.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> Yeah, I want both of them (another DC'er 16 ounce) and the Luscious.


 i was surprised the deep conditioner was as good as everyone said you know when you try something that everyone likes and you hate it? thats what i was expecting but i like this deep conditioner.

i think imma add it to my staples


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby  Yeah, I have a 16 ounce of the Coconut Creme one.  

Do they still make the Irish Springs version?

Umm Hmm.....It's really good.  Can't wait to use it.  

But I want a back up before I crack it open.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby Yeah, I have a 16 ounce of the Coconut Creme one.
> 
> Do they still make the Irish Springs version?
> 
> Umm Hmm.....It's really good. Can't wait to use it.
> 
> But I want a back up before I crack it open.


 lol i hope they dont make that soap smell anymore


----------



## Brownie518

Hey, ladies. Sorry I missed you all. I've been sitting around soakin in Trigga all day. I'm about to wash it now. Not sure what to use yet, though. 

CR changed formulas? Is that Algae mask changed, too???


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

That Algae Masque was the one Ms. Curly was complaining about.

I have 1 jar left of the Original.


----------



## Ltown

Good morning!

Off facebook 

‎Hairitage Hydration is offering 20% off on their products to The Kink fam. We will be posting a review on their products in the upcoming newsletter. Offer Ends Oct. 15

Enter code:THEKINK20 at checkout.

http://www.etsy.com/people/HairitageHydration


----------



## Shay72

I was gonna make it until BF until Brownie518 said something about the avocado pudding from SD . I still might make it. 

Somebody asked me if I cut my hair today bc it looked shorter. I was like naw shrinkage varies by day. Later on I remembered I wore a puff today .


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

So I'm nearly done my first salon experience as a natural. It wasn't so bad. I didn't like the detangling process cuz I do it on condish laden hair and she used a detangling spray and was rough. I been under the dryer for 40 minutes my hair wasn't that wet from her putting in the cornrows and flat twists to need 40 minutes and I'm not taking it out until tomorrow for the party. They do dc but u gotta schedule it and they use a steamer. So if I come back I will do that and maybe a trim.

The stylist asked me to email a pic for her portfolio and if I would be a hair model. She thinks I have great long hair and texture and would like to demonstrate on me since I'm tall as well. I told her to email me dates. If I can get a free style and trim out of it then cool. Going to talk with a friend about how these should pay.

I will post before and after pics. She did flat twists vs individuals for the twist out because she thinks it will look better with my hair texture and my dress.

Looking forward to the party and even more so vacay at this nice resort in playa del Carmen.


----------



## Ltown

Hey ladies!

Poka posted njoi sale 20% off code: birthdayluv

I haven't orderd from her in 2 years, i did order the new hibsucus cream and some teas bags already mix with different herbs.


IDareT'sHair, i tried that ipn strength it was too strong for my skin, some reason i got on my neck and face burned. You know my eczema i washed it out fast so i didn't burned anymore.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ltown said:


> *i tried that ipn strength it was too strong for my skin*, some reason i got on my neck and face burned. You know my eczema i washed it out fast so i didn't burned anymore.


 
Ltown

Hey Ms. LT!

What is that?  You mean the Bramhi Strengthening or something else?

I don't know what IPN Strength is?


----------



## chebaby

chello ladies
so i co washed my hair today with kyras hemp. i think im out of it i need to check the bottle.
then i used honey butta. and smoothed back with HV tea souffle.

this weekend im gonna deep condition for the first time with shea moisture purifying conditioner. ive heard so much good stuff about it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@chebaby 

Is that the SM Purification Masque? I still need to try that one out. I hear it smells delish and works great.

@Shay72 really gives it good reviews! I need to try it soon.


----------



## Ltown

IDareT'sHair said:


> Ltown
> 
> Hey Ms. LT!
> 
> What is that?  You mean the Bramhi Strengthening or something else?
> 
> I don't know what IPN Strength is?



Yes, that is the strength creme, i think its the msm that got me.  It didn't bother my scalp.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Is that the SM Purification Masque? I still need to try that one out. I hear it smells delish and works great.
> 
> @Shay72 really gives it good reviews! I need to try it soon.


 yea thats the one. ive never tried it but it does smell good. like bananas(or maybe im getting it mixed up with the black soap conditioner). cant wait to use it. i have the anti breakage masque too that i need to try.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ltown

I didn't know the Bramhi Strengthening Lotion had MSM?  I've been trying to avoid MSM.

Hmp.erplexed


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *yea thats the one. ive never tried it but it does smell good. like bananas*(or maybe im getting it mixed up with the black soap conditioner). cant wait to use it. i have the anti breakage masque too that i need to try.


 
chebaby  No you're right.  I heard this one smells delish  I also have the Anti-Breakage Masque.  (Haven't used that one either).

The only SM product I've tried is the Restorative Elixir (Oil spritz)


----------



## mkd

Hey ladies!  I am sitting here with henna in my hair,I am going to leave it in for our hours.  My jamila has not come yet so I used some karisma henna I bought at an Indian store.  It's like a year old so hopefully it won't leave too much color.  My hands were turning orange but it rinsed off for the most part.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

mkd

How do you mix your Henna?  Water, Conditioner, ACV *something else*


----------



## mkd

IDareT'sHair, I mixed it with hot water, olive oil and honey.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

mkd
Interesting mixture.  Lemme know how it turns out.


----------



## Golden75

Got my henna working too.  Will rinse out in the am.  Need to order more soon.


----------



## Brownie518

Hey ladies...just sitting here relaxing. I keep playin in my hair. Its so smooth and silky after using that Chocolate Bliss...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *I keep playin in my hair. Its so smooth and silky after using that Chocolate Bliss...*


 
Brownie518

You know that was Low Down.

Cause I don't have none


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Mernin' Ladies! 

I'm using Liquid Gold's "Green Magic" The soapy smell is kinda growing on me. erplexed

I love the consistency.

It's like a Creamy-Butter. I will definitely repurchase.


----------



## Ltown

Good early morning!

IDareT'sHair, is it true hqs molds? I read in that thread there was a problem, I better run and put mine in the fridge.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

:blowkiss:

Hello Ms. LT!

I haven't noticed anything with any of my HQS but it's all in the Fridge except for the Greaseless Moisture and I haven't looked in it.

Lemme go look.


----------



## Shay72

I tried HV's Rea Tea Souffle. Yeah it barely held my bun back. My coils was trying to bust out all over the place, I think the ladies that said they liked it in this thread have a looser curl pattern than me. 

I did get a shipping notice for Hairveda. Waiting for it to arrive.


----------



## Ltown

IDareT'sHair said:


> :blowkiss:
> 
> Hello Ms. LT!
> 
> I haven't noticed anything with any of my HQS but it's all in the Fridge except for the Greaseless Moisture and I haven't looked in it.
> 
> Lemme go look.


 
Since I just got mine it should be good but I wasn't thinking about putting things in the fridge. I should have after sd went mold.  I forgot most of the natural conditioners don't have preservative. I don't have alot of conditioners; mostly butters which don't need fridge.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Ltown My Greaseless Moisture was fine. No Mold.

@Shay72 Hi Shay! So, how will you use the Souffle? And other than that, do you like it?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I've made the decision to "Shop My Stash" in 2013.  I gotta get this Stash down.

So, other than Sales and when I run out of stuff, I am planning *crosses fangas* to just shop what I have in my Stash.

I don't know how I'll do, but that's the plan.  And there seems to be a Sale errr month so, it shouldn't be very hard to do.

Right now, my stash is totally out of control.  And it is starting to look scary.


----------



## Ltown

IDareT'sHair said:


> I've made the decision to "Shop My Stash" in 2013.  I gotta get this Stash down.
> 
> So, other than Sales and when I run out of stuff, I am planning *crosses fangas* to just shop what I have in my Stash.
> 
> I don't know how I'll do, but that's the plan.  And there seems to be a Sale errr month so, it shouldn't be very hard to do.
> 
> Right now, my stash is totally out of control.  And it is starting to look scary.



Idart'shair,  i'm hold you to that.  Maybe you should inventory the stash and really write down what really works.  I know you like everything but what really makes your hair pop!  i know my conditioners must have a softner in them there are 2 (behentrimonium, cetearyl alcohol) and protein in some. The butters i like creamy, not thick. Leaveins i can do liquids or cream.  Now cowash nothing wow me so far its doesn't matter.  But i will ge using on the ground for those since my hair feels the same.

Swap/sell what you really don't need i don't want to hear about the post office run, you can make it where any taker will get mail out certain day, i think thats why hv wait to mail all in one trip.
You are my girl just want to share some tips


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Ltown

Thanks Girl for the Helpful Tips! 

I will live in my Stash next year.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

double post


----------



## SimJam

Ltown said:


> Good early morning!
> 
> IDareT'sHair, is it true hqs molds? I read in that thread there was a problem, I better run and put mine in the fridge.



yep my greaseless moisture started to mold a bit (only the one I had started to use) I didnt think anything of it  because it had been really really hot the past couple of weeks (even my HV citrinillah that I had forgotten out of the fridge molded - thank goodness it was just a small corner left of it)

but then I went into the HQS thread and saw that someone else had the problem 

hmm just realized I forgot to put on of the co-washers in the fridge ... lemmi go do that now


----------



## Golden75

Shay72 said:
			
		

> I tried HV's Rea Tea Souffle. Yeah it barely held my bun back. My coils was trying to bust out all over the place, I think the ladies that said they liked it in this thread have a looser curl pattern than me.
> 
> I did get a shipping notice for Hairveda. Waiting for it to arrive.



Shay72 - i'm 4ab, tight curls.  It worked for me using a scarf left on overnight.


----------



## Golden75

All this mold talk .  I will be deep in the stash.  Cause imma be a pissed beesch if anything gets molded!  So far I've been lucky.


----------



## SimJam

Ok so Im in love with as i am coconut cowash !!!! I had only tried before on my bangs and loved it, but last night I washed my whole head with it .... can u say super clean and moisturized !!!!!!!!! 

..... and at $7 for 12 oz !!! lawks

again I have to say washing with real co-washers (not a regular conditioner) is addictive .... half the time Im just marveling at the fact that I can detangle WHILE Im washing my hair.

anyhoo, after that I went to bed with some CJ repair me under a plasic cap, washed out this morning. Now Im sitting with some SD moisture dream in my hair and trying to decide if I should go to the salon or twist my hair myself ... decisions decisions


----------



## Shay72

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Shay72 Hi Shay! So, how will you use the Souffle? And other than that, do you like it?


Well I plan to try Golden's suggestion. If it doesn't work I will just use it for my wash n go's or twists if I ever do them. Oh yeah, I like it. I used it on my wash & go this morning and it is perfect. I used like a dime size and ran it through my hair and it gave me a soft hold. Hair feels very nice and moisturized too.



Golden75 said:


> @Shay72 - i'm 4ab, tight curls. It worked for me using a scarf left on overnight.


Good to know bc I just did it in the morning for like 30 minutes. I will give that a try . I honestly wondered if I used enough too but if I do it overnight I won't worry about using too much because it will have the opportunity to seep in. My hair lays down really nicely with the right stuff. Aloe vera gelly & Claudie's Gel work well for me. You know what I just realized??? I figured out a while back creamy gels don't work for laying hair down for me only clear but I'm still gonna give it another shot. I should write this ish down .


----------



## mkd

I think I love henna.  I was upset last night because my hair was orange.  My scalp and hairline were pumpkin orange.  I was like omg, I can't leave my house like this.  Ths morning I cowashed and used cj ccccl and sat under the dryer and my hair is a really pretty Auburn color.  You can see the color but it's not orange.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75 said:


> *Cause imma be a pissed beesch if anything gets molded! *


 
Golden75

YOU!  Girl, I might catch a case.


----------



## Golden75

Shay72 -  Claudie does lay it down!  But I get shrinkage like cray with her gel and curls just pop!  I don't get that with the soufflé, however when I used it my hair was pulled back, then I applied, then scarf.


----------



## Golden75

mkd - I was thinking the same thing.  I love henna.  The jamila rinses so easy.  And the color is very subtle and pretty. Might have a standing appt every month 

IDareT'sHair - Imma have a several cases if I get some darn mold!  But I just know to use this stuff fast, and refrigerate after use.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75 said:


> - *Imma have a several cases if I get some darn mold! But I just know to use this stuff fast, and refrigerate after use.*


 
Golden75

Girl..........It's making me nervous thinking about it.


----------



## chebaby

chello ladies
IDareT'sHair, thank you, i got my package. the cr butter looks so durn good i want to use it now but my first jar still has some in it.
i see you talking about shopping that stash lol. im right there with you we can do this lol.

i havent checked my HQS in a few days but last time i did it was fine.

Shay72, you should try the HV tea souffle on twists to get rid of it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Golden75 @Brownie518 @chebaby @divachyk @bronzebomb Ltown

Afroveda is having a Sale on all their Butters. Sale ends 09-30.

They have alot of other items on sale too. Go check it out!

*Code =EOS2012*


----------



## chebaby

mkd said:


> I think I love henna.  I was upset last night because my hair was orange.  My scalp and hairline were pumpkin orange.  I was like omg, I can't leave my house like this.  Ths morning I cowashed and used cj ccccl and sat under the dryer and my hair is a really pretty Auburn color.  You can see the color but it's not orange.


im glad you like it. my first time using it my hair was orange too but the color changes after a few days


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Golden75 @Brownie518 @chebaby @divachyk @bronzebomb @Ltown
> 
> Afroveda is having a Sale on all their Butters. Sale ends 09-30.
> 
> They have alot of other items on sale too. Go check it out!
> 
> *Code =EOS2012*


dont tell me that. i was just talking about how imma tear her butters up this winter.

lemme go look


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby  Great News Ms. Che!  Glad it arrived.  I'm an expert at packing products.

Beauty use to always say:  "I feel like I'm shopping at Curlmart"

Where the devil is that crazy beautyaddict1913  She always cracked me up.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby  Great News Ms. Che!  Glad it arrived.  I'm an expert at packing products.
> 
> Beauty use to always say:  "I feel like I'm shopping at Curlmart"
> 
> Where the devil is that crazy @beautyaddict1913  She always cracked me up.


i was waitin too soon as i heard the mailman i zoomed down those steps
i be seeing beauty on instagram, shes really into her weight loss right now. i guess thats her new goal/hobby and probably taking up most of her time.


----------



## chebaby

so i did a fake cart at AV and my cart went from $50.50 to $43.90 before shipping. and $51.66 after shipping. so i guess its more like shipping is a dolla.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby If you ever holla' at her on Instagram, tell her I said Hi.

She was definitely one of my best customers.....

I'm proud of her pursuing her Weight Loss Goals.  Beauty tryna' be fast with them Mennnssses.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *so i did a fake cart at AV and my cart went from $50.50 to $43.90 before shipping. and $51.66 after shipping. so i guess its more like shipping is a dolla.*


 
chebaby

With the Code?.... 

Did you apply your Loyal Customer Points?

You had me wanting to try b.a.r.e but I don't need it.

I noticed my Moringa & Ginseng is on the cheap too.

I have another Shikakaki Oil coming hopefully before Christmas....


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby If you ever holla' at her on Instagram, tell her I said Hi.
> 
> She was definitely one of my best customers.....
> 
> I'm proud of her pursuing her Weight Loss Goals.  Beauty tryna' be fast with them Mennnssses.


yep i used the code. i aint got no loyal customer points i dont even know how you get that.
i sure will tell her. she lookin good too. i need to follow her and go to the gym im too lazy though. she posted photos of her hair too and it looks nice and thick so she still taking care of it.


IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> With the Code?....
> 
> Did you apply your Loyal Customer Points?
> 
> You had me wanting to try b.a.r.e but I don't need it.
> 
> I noticed my Moringa & Ginseng is on the cheap too.
> 
> I have another Shikakaki Oil coming hopefully before Christmas....


lol i got my posts mixed up and answered this in the post above


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

You have to go "My Account" and see if you have any Points.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> You have to go "My Account" and see if you have any Points.


ill check it out later. i dont know if i set up an account with her or just checked out as a guess. i have so many passwords for different hair sites i cant keep up.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *ill check it out later. i dont know if i set up an account with her or just checked out as a guess. i have so many passwords for different hair sites i cant keep up.*


 
@chebaby

I keep the same one from site-to-site.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> I keep the same one from site-to-site.


thats what i need to start doing.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *thats what i need to start doing.*


 
chebaby

Gurl, if I didn't.....I wouldn't be buying nothing


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Gurl, if I didn't.....I wouldn't be buying nothing


lol only PW i remember is the one for kbb and thats cause i used to blow her site up lol.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *lol only PW i remember is the one for kbb and thats cause i used to blow her site up lol.*


 
chebaby

Yep.  You Did.

I just saw a bottle of Super Silky today that I got on a swap.  SMH


----------



## Brownie518

Hey, ladies. Missed you all again.

mkd - I bet your hair looks so pretty!!!

IDareT'sHair - No AV for me. I'm trying to stick to this No Buy . 

I need to catch up on the thread. Nothing going on with me and my hair lately. Been moisturizing with Healthy Hair Butter this week. I don't care for the herbal scent but it works good.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

Hi Ms. B!  How are you?


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair

Hey, girl!!! I'm good. Here at work. What you doin?


----------



## Shay72

OT: But about shopping of course . iPad owners. What is the difference between the iPad2 and iPad3? Also what do they mean with Wifi+Cellular? Last one, I know you got your iPads on sale was it BF? TIA.


----------



## Brownie518

@Shay72

I'm not an iPad owner but WiFi is wireless network such as the one in a home or business, cellular means it will have service anywhere using a cellular (sprint, verizon,etc) network. You would have to pay for the service. That's all I got on that. Where's Ltown? She's an iPader


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

Nothing Girl. 

Talkin' on the phone and massaging my head with Liquid Gold's Green Magic.


----------



## Shay72

Thanks Brownie518. I would be willing to pay extra. I'm spoiled I want to be able to get on anywhere.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Shay72



*cough* Speaking of Spoiled....How them Mennnses?


----------



## Brownie518




----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

Gurl...I'm terrible at Multi-Taskin'.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

Still waiting on:
Silk Dreams
IPN
Afroveda
And that new company for that Jessicurl....it seems shady.  Hope I don't have no mess.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> Gurl...I'm terrible at Multi-Taskin'.


IDareT'sHair

That was too funny!!! 

For the past two days, my hair was sooo dry. That's why I broke out the Healthy Hair Butter. It did me right. I wanted to use Marguerite's Magic but I can't find it. I have to check my lists and see if I used that jar up already. 

Are you getting anything from The Pomade Shop...???


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518

I thought I had a Jar of Njoi's Healthy Hair Butter w/MSM but I can't find it.

Are you talmbout that one or CD's Healthy Hair Butter?

I know I can't use the Rosemary Pomade (Rosmary tears up my scalp). 

And a very dear friend & cousin sent me a Coffee Pomade, so I'm not sure if I'll get a back up of that one or wait until BF and re-up on that one.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair

I was talking about the CD HHButter. Good stuff right there. Girl, and that Choc. Bliss did my hair right, too.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

Lita has a question for you in the Tea Rinse Thread.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair

Looks like folks cleaned Njoi out, just about. I had thought she was going to have her new items out for this sale but I guess not. It's almost time for me to pull out her Herbal Hairdress. Love that joint. 

*Rosemary Pomade in Hawaiian plumeria scent*


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

I never did get to try that Hibiscus Hair Creme?  I have: Sweet Coconut, Green Tea (in the jar) and I think I may have some Healthy Hair butter but I can't find it.erplexed

Did she have a Sale?  I haven't checked her site in a while.


----------



## divachyk

Hey Errbody! 

Thanks IDareT'sHair for the sale info for AV.

I haven't received my ship notice yet from HV. I contacted them and was told it should ship this weekend. I will say, I amended my order but the amended order was paid on 6 Sep.

Sad day --- I'm no longer on unlimited data since we upgraded phones today. Dern Verizon. 



Shay72 said:


> OT: But about shopping of course . iPad owners. What is the difference between the iPad2 and iPad3? Also what do they mean with Wifi+Cellular? Last one, I know you got your iPads on sale was it BF? TIA.



Shay72, 
iPad 1 - owned and loved. Gave to dh and he loves it. 3G device.
iPad 2 - I never owned. 3G device.
iPad 3 - Own and love it. It has extra features over the iPad 1 and 2. iPad 3 is 4G which is the biggest difference IMO. 

WiFi - connect via wireless network
Cellular - connect via broadband coverage be it 3G or 4G. You pay for it just as you would you data package on your cell phone.

Apple rarely discounts unless they are phasing one device out and another in. The only thing you may luck out on is a bundle package where they throw in a case or something. 

I purchased the iPad 1 on discount when they were phasing it out to bring in the iPad 2. I purchased the iPad 3 when it first came out -- no discount.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair - Njoi is having a 20% off right now...I haven't tried her Hibiscus either.


----------



## Shay72

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Shay72
> *cough* Speaking of Spoiled....How them Mennnses?





Brownie518 said:


>


Oops I forgot to tell ya'll  I got a man. We became official last Monday . I just call him baby . He has already told me he know I'm crazy but he is still staying .



divachyk said:


> @Shay72,
> iPad 1 - owned and loved. Gave to dh and he loves it. 3G device.
> iPad 2 - I never owned. 3G device.
> iPad 3 - Own and love it. It has extra features over the iPad 1 and 2. iPad 3 is 4G which is the biggest difference IMO.
> 
> WiFi - connect via wireless network
> Cellular - connect via broadband coverage be it 3G or 4G. You pay for it just as you would you data package on your cell phone.
> 
> Apple rarely discounts unless they are phasing one device out and another in. The only thing you may luck out on is a bundle package where they throw in a case or something.
> 
> I purchased the iPad 1 on discount when they were phasing it out to bring in the iPad 2. I purchased the iPad 3 when it first came out -- no discount.


Thank you divachyk. Very helpful. I have the iPhone 4 which I will keep. I just did the update rather than get the 5. I've been doing some research. If I understand correctly if I want my iPhone & iPad to sync I need to stick with the iPad1 or iPad2. I will get the iPad2. Which is a good price because of the iPad3 right now.


----------



## divachyk

Shay72, I have never owned an iPhone but I would think the iPhone would sync with the iPhone 5 also since you can sync with iCloud. I was hoping the iphone 5 would peak my interest but it didn't.


----------



## -PYT

divachyk Sorry to pry, but I lurk in here lol Saw you lost the unlimited data and just wanted to let you know that 4GB should be good enough for you unless you are CONSTANTLY on your phone.  As much as I was on the LHCF app on my phone and as much as I'm googling random things  I hardly ever reach 2GB a month


----------



## Golden75

I just wanted to say I love my iPhone 

I lied. I also want to say I love PBN Cupacau butter.  Used it to put my hair in mini twists.  Just love that stuff!  And Lanza healing moisture, really like this, and will be pricing the liter.  I can get the 8oz by my job, but that ish been sitting there for 2 yrs and I'm sure it's the same bottles.


----------



## Shay72

divachyk said:


> Shay72, I have never owned an iPhone but I would think the iPhone would sync with the iPhone 5 also since you can sync with iCloud. I was hoping the iphone 5 would peak my interest but it didn't.



You're right . Thanks!


----------



## Ltown

Shay72 said:


> OT: But about shopping of course . iPad owners. What is the difference between the iPad2 and iPad3? Also what do they mean with Wifi+Cellular? Last one, I know you got your iPads on sale was it BF? TIA.



shay, i have ipad 1 there is never a sale on apples products unless its the old version.  I think ipad 2 has a camera and its thinner, don't know about 3.  What you do want is the ability to get internet anywhere without having to ask permission, or log into so other site when you are not home.  I didn't get the wifi g so when i go places i have to pay or ask to get in the place that don't offer free wifi.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72 said:


> *Oops I forgot to tell ya'll  I got a man. We became official last Monday . I just call him baby . He has already told me he know I'm crazy but he is still staying* .


 
Shay72

Go On Shay-Shay!  Don't be ackin' all spoiled.......

_*baby*_ how cute


----------



## Ltown

shay, congrats! was in one of your online boos?


----------



## divachyk

-PYT said:


> divachyk Sorry to pry, but I lurk in here lol Saw you lost the unlimited data and just wanted to let you know that 4GB should be good enough for you unless you are CONSTANTLY on your phone.  As much as I was on the LHCF app on my phone and as much as I'm googling random things  I hardly ever reach 2GB a month


-PYT, you're not prying and I'm just being dramatic.  I'm kinda good at that.  The Verizon rep averaged our data and stated that dh and I both average less than 1G each on our phones. My iPad usage is also less than 1G. We opted for the 4G package. I've been trying to run WiFi when/where possible but it's draining my battery excessively. I will just use my 4G coverage and forget that WiFi mess unless I'm plugged in & charging the phone. Thanks for the input.


----------



## divachyk

I used up some commercial brand products (Aubrey Organics) -- feels good using up stuff.


----------



## SimJam

hay ladies curlformers is having a 15% off sale. I just got a pack of extra long and wide.

with shipping it works out to only a couple bucks less than the original price but Ive been stalking them for abt 2 years now have never seen them have a sale so I bit


----------



## Shay72

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Shay72
> 
> Go On Shay-Shay! Don't be ackin' all spoiled.......
> 
> _*baby*_ how cute


I know, I know about the acting spoiled. I'm working on acting right  bc for real I'm tired. He's got my number and calls me on my foolishness and still wants to be with me. I need to hold on tight bc as I've said before I'm a lot to handle, just a tad bit high maintenance .



Ltown said:


> @shay, congrats! was in one of your online boos?


 Believe it or not. Whew, I've been off & on them sites for like a year dealing with some foolishness . 40+ year old men acting like kids in a candy store. One advantage of being online is I did things I would never do IRL. I "approached" men. My boyfriend is a guy I sent a flirt to on POF.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72 said:


> *I know, I know about the acting spoiled. I'm working on acting right  bc for real I'm tired. He's got my number and calls me on my foolishness and still wants to be with me. I need to hold on tight bc as I've said before I'm a lot to handle, just a tad bit high maintenance .*


 
Shay72

Say Wha Nah????? *YOU* High Maintenance?????

Naw.....I find that hard to beweave!  You're kidding right????


----------



## Ltown

Shay72 said:


> I know, I know about the acting spoiled. I'm working on acting right  bc for real I'm tired. He's got my number and calls me on my foolishness and still wants to be with me. I need to hold on tight bc as I've said before I'm a lot to handle, just a tad bit high maintenance .
> 
> 
> Believe it or not. Whew, I've been off & on them sites for like a year dealing with some foolishness . 40+ year old men acting like kids in a candy store. One advantage of being online is I did things I would never do IRL. I "approached" men. My boyfriend is a guy I sent a flirt to on POF.



shay, ain't tat the true, irl dudes 45+ still trying to play the game.  Well i guess you will really be mia around here


----------



## Shay72

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Shay72
> 
> Say Wha Nah????? *YOU* High Maintenance?????
> 
> Naw.....I find that hard to beweave! You're kidding right????


At least I admit it . Right before I start really cutting up he steps in and knows exactly what to do and what to say .


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72 said:


> At least I admit it .* Right before I start really cutting up he steps in and knows exactly what to do and what to say* .


 
Shay72  Yep.  Gurl.....You know how you do. 

Glad He's on the case!


----------



## Ltown

SimJam, do you roller set often or trying curl former?  I tried them but the pulling the hair through the roller was too much for me.  I'm not good a roller setting, let alone have patience sitting under the dryer.  I roller set last week but since i'm head sweater after workingout it was a waste of time.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72 Ltown Brownie518 Golden75 (and other ETSY Luva's)

Have ya'll heard of this vendor?  Mr. Bubba....

http://www.etsy.com/listing/109435179/coco-castor-pudding-8oz-moisturizing


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair - is that really the name? Mr. Bubba?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I wouldn't mind having that DC'er with Black & Haitian Castor Oil.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75 said:


> *- is that really the name? Mr. Bubba?*


 
Golden75  No, but he looks like a Bubba. Some of those things look really, really good.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Shay72 @Ltown @Brownie518 @Golden75 (and other ETSY Luva's)
> 
> Have ya'll heard of this vendor?  Mr. Bubba....
> 
> http://www.etsy.com/listing/109435179/coco-castor-pudding-8oz-moisturizing


IDareT'sHair

 Now here you go!!! *sigh* Lemme just go take a peek, though...


----------



## Brownie518

Shay72


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair said:
			
		

> Golden75  No, but he looks like a Bubba. Some of those things look really, really good.



IDareT'sHair -   yea I figured that out after I went back and scrolled down.  You hit the nail on the head with that one!


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Golden75  No, but he looks like a Bubba. Some of those things look really, really good.


IDareT'sHair

They sure do...

Bubba...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

*cough* Some of that stuff sounds really good, like that Castor Oil DC'er (especially for the Winter).


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 Golden75 

Um...So...one of ya'll gone hafta' "Like Him" on FB, so we can find out when Baby-Bubba has a Sale.oke:


----------



## SimJam

Ltown said:


> SimJam, do you roller set often or trying curl former?  I tried them but the pulling the hair through the roller was too much for me.  I'm not good a roller setting, let alone have patience sitting under the dryer.  I roller set last week but since i'm head sweater after workingout it was a waste of time.



Ltown no Ive never roller set my natural hair (was only half decent at it when my relaxed). But I had bought a starter pack beforehand to practice on my hair with. It did take some practice to not snag my hair while pulling through 

re the drying I got decent results sitting under the dryer for only 30 mins

even if I dont get silky smooth results Im happy for a stretched result ... and Im planning to use them mostly to stretch my hair not particularly to achieve a curly style.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> *cough* Some of that stuff sounds really good, like that Castor Oil DC'er (especially for the Winter).



IDareT'sHair

That DC and the serum are sounding real good right about now...


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518 @Golden75
> 
> Um...So...one of ya'll gone hafta' "Like Him" on FB, so we can find out when Baby-Bubba has a Sale.oke:


IDareT'sHair

Already plannin, huh??


----------



## Brownie518

Baby Bubba!!


Oh, and yeah, you (we) missed the Labor Day 30%


----------



## Shay72

Brownie518 said:


> Baby Bubba!!
> 
> 
> Oh, and yeah, you (we) missed the Labor Day 30%


Damn, , Imma need a sale bc I am ready to tear that store up .


----------



## Brownie518

Shay72 said:


> Damn, , Imma need a sale bc I am ready to tear that store up .



Me, too!!!!


----------



## Golden75

Uncle Bubba's stuff does sound good.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 Shay72 Golden75

So we missed Baby-Bubba's 30% off Labor Day Sale uh????

At least he know HOW to have a Sale.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair

Yes, girl. I like 30%. 

I used some HH Cocoaloe Hydrator today. Just what I needed.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *Yes, girl. I like 30%. *
> 
> *I used some HH Cocoaloe Hydrator today. Just what I needed.*


 
@Brownie518

Chile....I loves me some 30%

Cocoaloe Hydrator is thebomb.com

I've been using Green Magic & that Stanky Neem & Nettle


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> Chile....I loves me some 30%
> 
> Cocoaloe Hydrator is thebomb.com
> 
> I've been using Green Magic & that Stanky Neem & Nettle


IDareT'sHair

Yeah, that Cocoaloe is right!!! 

I haven't picked up that Neem & Nettle again, yet. I'll probably use some this week, the night before I plan to wash.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Mernin' Ladies!

I'm getting nervous about buying that Jessicurl off that new vendor.  I don't want no mess.

But I am getting concerned because I haven't heard anything back from them since they took my Monneeee.

I'll be all over them mid-week, cause I don't play that.....

Will massage in some Liquid Gold "Green Magic" in a few.


----------



## bronzebomb

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Golden75 @Brownie518 @chebaby @divachyk @bronzebomb @Ltown
> 
> Afroveda is having a Sale on all their Butters. Sale ends 09-30.
> 
> They have alot of other items on sale too. Go check it out!
> 
> *Code =EOS2012*


 
I need a pray for my weave.  I'm going to keep a weave for 1 full year!

Wish me luck.


----------



## Golden75

bronzebomb said:


> I need a pray for my weave. I'm going to keep a weave for 1 full year!
> 
> Wish me luck.


 

bronzebomb - Good luck! I just finished wearing braids/twists for the past year. And lawd knows I've done it with weaves. You'll be fine!


----------



## chebaby

chello ladies
sooooooo ive been a lazy bum all weekend. i havent done my hair since friday and it needed to be done over on saturday.
sunday i told myself i was gonna dry deep condition with sd mocha and shampoo and condition with shea moisture purify masque. non of that happened. i stayed in bed all day.
then this morning i was so tired that i didnt even cowas this dry mess on my head. so i wore a frizzy afro to work oh well lol. it looks ok. i smoothed on some sd PRE which made in shiny and a little soft and added my zing to the front but it needs some moisture soon lmao.


----------



## Brownie518

Hey, ladies! What's goin on? I'm here at work, getting ready for my meeting. 
Wednesday morning, I'm going to do some kind of soak. Not sure with what, though. Either Trigger or one of my ayurvedic oil blends. Maybe AV Methika Oil. IDK. 

When my no buy is over (or temporarily suspended ) I'm getting more Silk Dreams


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Hey Ladies!  Doing an overnight Trigger 'soak'.  

It's going to be too cold in a minute to go to work (under my wig) with Cowashed Hair.

Tomorrow might be the last one cause it was 39 degrees this a.m.

Ltown I sent your little samples of Neem & Nettle and Green Magic.  Should be there Wednesday.


----------



## chebaby

hey T.
i might do a trigga soak tonight too now that you mention it. my hair is so dry. tomorrow i wont have time to deep condition but i need to pull out something extra moisturizing. i still have some kyras hemp left. if i dont use that ill use the koils by nature coco aloe conditioner.


----------



## Shay72

Ya'll should see these raggedy twists I'm putting in my hair and I ain't even done. I'm thinking of wearing a twist out or a messy bun. If all else fails I will just wet my hair which I usually do every day anyway.


----------



## SimJam

I've been thinking about what @IDareT'sHair post a couple days ago about shopping her stash next year. I think Im gonna do this next year too 

Lord knows I have enough products (and I like all of them)
In fact Im not gonna get any on BF  I think
well except for a 32oz of trigga

I feel like I want to get some more SD vanilla silk and chocolate bliss but I really dont need any more. I have more than enough moisture DCs to last me though the year all good ones [KBB mask (2 8oz), HV sitrinillah (3 16oz) purabody chocolate smoothies (2 8oz)] along with the SD vanilla silk (16oz) and chocolate bliss (8oz)

that HQS going feral on me kinda woke me up to the need to use up all this mess


----------



## IDareT'sHair

SimJam

Yeah SimJ, I've been thinking long & hard about that right there. 

And I think I will do that & only allow myself to take a small part in various Sales here & there.

I definitely do not need any DC'ers.  The only thing I should be buying is Grease/Pomades/Butters which I go through quite rapidly.

My Stash is crazy!  There are a few things I want BF (not sure if I'll get them) but I know I'll have some skin in the game come BF. 

The Thrill of the Hunt & all.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

SimJam said:


> I've been thinking about what @IDareT'sHair post a couple days ago about shopping her stash next year. I think Im gonna do this next year too
> 
> Lord knows I have enough products (and I like all of them)
> In fact Im not gonna get any on BF  I think
> well except for a 32oz of trigga
> 
> I feel like I want to get some more SD vanilla silk and chocolate bliss but I really dont need any more. I have more than enough moisture DCs to last me though the year all good ones [KBB mask (2 8oz), HV sitrinillah (3 16oz) purabody chocolate smoothies (2 8oz)] along with the SD vanilla silk (16oz) and chocolate bliss (8oz)
> 
> that HQS going feral on me kinda woke me up to the need to use up all this mess


 
@SimJam I feel the same way. This year dealing with online vendors was a big hastle. I experienced lack of CS, change of product formulations and run arounds. I have more than enough stuff to last me all of next year and beyond even with doing my kids' hair . Right now there are only 3 or 4 vendors who will see my money BF and next year the rest have been fired


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl

Dang Ms. Curly.....You Rough!  

*cough* so.....who the 3/4?


----------



## Golden75

All the above have been my thoughts the past few months.  I'm really narrowing down my BF list & it will only be for staples & vendors I purchased from before.


----------



## mkd

Ladies who henna, what does your hair feel like in the days following?


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> 
> Dang Ms. Curly.....You Rough!
> 
> *cough* so.....who the 3/4?


 
IDareT'sHair
In no particular order

DB
MD
Kyra
HV

QB, Claudie & trigger are as needed.
SSI is on probation


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

mkd said:


> Ladies who henna, what does your hair feel like in the days following?


 
mkd I hendigo so I'm not sure if this will help but my hair is a tad drier than usual the day after even though I DC'd but it get's better as the days go by.


----------



## mkd

Thanks curlyhersheygirl!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

mkd

Another Hendigo head here.  I moisturize the heck out of my hair the days following.  

I read in another thread someone said they DC overnight with a moisturizing DC'er and I said I am going to try that.  (As bad as I hate overnight DC'ing).

Or at the very least, I'll leave it on Hours & Hours afterwards.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl

Nice list Ms. Curly!  And I know you'll keep AveYou around too.


----------



## Golden75

mkd - in the past its been dry, but I believe that was due to the brand.  Since switching to Jamila & doing henna glosses, its been pretty good.  This ladt time I've been whole head baggying to avoid a dry spell.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Used Up:

1 Liquid Gold 'Green Magic' 1 back up
1 Neem & Nettle Pomade 1 back up
1 Hydroquench "Go Deep" *no back ups*
1 Dudley Cream Protein *no back ups*

Almost finish with: 
1 Naturelle Grow DC'er *no back ups*
1 32 ounce Trigger *no back ups*
1 Jar of Joe *several back ups*


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> 
> Nice list Ms. Curly! And I know you'll keep AveYou around too.


 
IDareT'sHair Yup that's a keeper.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl

At this point, I couldn't even tell you who wouldn't make the cut. But several won't (and shouldn't). 

That's going to require me spending alot of time in my Stash.

And several will be occasionals too.

Most however, will be only when they have incredible sales & decent shipping.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> 
> I couldn't even tell you who wouldn't make the cut. But several won't (and shouldn't).
> 
> And several will be occasionals too.
> 
> *Most however, will be only when they have incredible sales*.


 
IDareT'sHair  I agree


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Did finish up:
1 Darcy's Pumpkin Seed Elixir *no back ups* - May get 2 from Sage Black Friday.  

Or....I may just use my Marie Dean Oils I have.

I like this one with my Leave-Ins but MD's gets the job done too.  So, I may cross DB's Pumpkin Elixir off my BF Wish-List.


----------



## SimJam

mkd said:


> Ladies who henna, what does your hair feel like in the days following?



My hair usually feels strong and bordering on dry/brittle but actually its not. Not sure how to describe the feeling, the best word i can come up with is strong.

But I have to moisturize like a fiend after or else I may experience dry tangly ends


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Feeling good about the amount of products I've been using (although I'm still buying) Pfft. 

Durn PJ-ism.

Anyway, I plan to Shop this durn Stash in 2013 no matter what!


----------



## Ltown

IDareT'sHair said:


> Used Up:
> 
> 1 Liquid Gold 'Green Magic' 1 back up
> 1 Neem & Nettle Pomade 1 back up
> 1 Hydroquench "Go Deep" *no back ups*
> 1 Dudley Cream Protein *no back ups*
> 
> Almost finish with:
> 1 Naturelle Grow DC'er *no back ups*
> 1 32 ounce Trigger *no back ups*
> 1 Jar of Joe *several back ups*


 
IDareT'sHair, I'm proud of you! that a great start in shopping and using up your stash.  I mean 4 of these and no back up that awesome


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Ltown

Actually 5 counting the DB Pumpkin Elixir *no back ups*  

I'm doing GOOD


----------



## chebaby

chello ladies
i decided to stop being lazy and do my hair. so i cleansed just a tiny bit with elucence shampoo and then conditioned and detangled with KBN coco aloe conditioner
then i smoothed on a little KBN shea aloe leave in followed by honey butta. when i run out of this jar of honey butta i have so many leave ins i cant wait to use.


----------



## Ltown

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Ltown
> 
> Actually 5 counting the DB Pumpkin Elixir *no back ups*
> 
> I'm doing GOOD



IDareT'sHair, you are stay focus on the shopping the stash, even if that hand start to itch BF is the next shopping day you should focus on.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ltown  Awww Thanks LT for your support. 

Yep.  I'm going to continue to focus on using up stuff.

Once I build up my Grease(s), Pomade(s), Oils.....I should be settled.

I need to stay away from buying any more Condtioner/DC'ers in 2013.


----------



## divachyk

Been using Bee Mine Lovely Conditioner with great success. Very moisturizing. I had a sample about a year ago and used it but couldn't get a good feel for the product at that time. I really like it though.


----------



## Golden75

divachyk said:


> Been using Bee Mine Lovely Conditioner with great success. Very moisturizing. I had a sample about a year ago and used it but couldn't get a good feel for the product at that time. I really like it though.


 
divachyk - is this a rinse-out conditioner?


----------



## natura87

After watching makeupanbeautyjunkie's video I have figured out how to use the DMMG (the purple gloppy gelly). It smells so good but I had no clu how to use it becuase of the texture. Now if I could figure out KCCC.


----------



## natura87

PBN's Murumuru moisture milk is amazing as a leave in and a refresher. I'm glad I got a bunch of these in the stash.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

I cowashed with HQS strawberry co-cleanser and DC'd with the peppermint DC and my hair is awesome right now. It's such a shame this company can't get it together . I'll be keeping an eye on them in 2013 to see how things go.


----------



## SimJam

curlyhersheygirl said:


> I cowashed with HQS strawberry co-cleanser and DC'd with the peppermint DC and my hair is awesome right now. It's such a shame this company can't get it together . I'll be keeping an eye on them in 2013 to see how things go.



believe when I say it pains me how much my hair loves these products 
But I aint buying anything else from them till they get their akk together


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

Che-looo Ms. Chelady!  What's up?

My Njoi came today.  And the stuff I got from NaturallyThe Store.  Che, have you looked at that site?


----------



## SimJam

Miss T was that the store you were worried about?

Oh and my HV delivered yesterday, My sister asked me if Im opening a BSS lololol


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

SimJam said:


> believe when I say it pains me how much my hair loves these products
> But I aint buying anything else from them till they get their akk together


 
SimJam I right there with ya. I've had a little run in with the owner and that also soured me. On top of that she posted on FB that she's expanding to various markets and hoping to be available soon in stores but folks waiting weeks to get their stuff


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I finished up:

1 4 ounce JBCO w/Pimento Oil *no back ups*

And on my last drop of my 32 ounce bottle of Trigger. *sobs...no back ups*


----------



## IDareT'sHair

SimJam said:


> *Miss T was that the store you were worried about?*


 
SimJam curlyhersheygirl chebaby

Yep.  Here it is......

I got: 1 JC WDT and 1 JC Too Shea!  And then I got 2 AV Shikakaki Oil

She 'personally' called me and told me my items had shiped.  Brownie also received hers a few days back.

Mine came today.

http://www.naturallythestore.com/shop/default.aspx


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl

Oh No Ms. Curly!  I didn't know you had 'drama'.  

Lawd...Here I thought she was focusing on her illness & not trying to expand...erplexed


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl

Ms. Curly, I forgot about that GM Consistency issue.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> 
> Oh No Ms. Curly! I didn't know you had 'drama'.
> 
> Lawd...Here I thought she was focusing on her illness & not trying to expand...erplexed


 
IDareT'sHair Yup I had to keep emailing her to get my stuff after she said twice that it was shipped . Then the same thing happened with the replacement GM. Fist she said she shipped it without a tracking# then after a week passed I emailed and she gave me a lame excuse then she said she reshipped and provided a tracking# that ended up in NJ not MA and I told her forget it I'm done then she emailed me yesterday apologizing and provided another tracking# that's due to be delivered tomorrow so we will see


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @SimJam @curlyhersheygirl @chebaby
> 
> Yep. Here it is......
> 
> I got: 1 JC WDT and 1 JC Too Shea! And then I got 2 AV Shikakaki Oil
> 
> She 'personally' called me and told me my items had shiped. Brownie also received hers a few days back.
> 
> Mine came today.
> 
> http://www.naturallythestore.com/shop/default.aspx


 

IDareT'sHair I'm glad you got your stuff


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl 

I hate you had to go through alladat Ms. Curly.  I hope you finally get your stuff. 

She played around too much with telling folks stuff had shipped when it really hadn't.  

Why didn't she just stay honest with folks and tell them she was overwhelmed with orders and had gotten behind.

What concerned me about NaturallyTheStore is they don't provide you with any details regarding Shipping.  Stuff just kinda showed up.  

I know that happened to Brownie and some one else and that made me uncomfortable because I had an inquiry and she responded but never acted on it.

Oh Well, everything worked out and I'm pleased.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair Exactly I was giving her leeway but then she got rediculous. Hopefully the replacement will be here tomorrow if not I'll KIM.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl

I could not beweave some of the stories in the HQS Thread about shipping and alledged duplicate/triplicate shipping.......

Now I see why your list is minus 1 vendor.

_*that strawberry lime cleanser is thebomb.com tho'_


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> 
> I could not beweave some of the stories in the HQS Thread about shipping and alledged duplicate/triplicate shipping.......
> 
> Now I see why your list is minus 1 vendor.
> 
> _**that strawberry lime cleanser is thebomb.com tho'*_


 
IDareT'sHair It sure is.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl 

Honestly Curly, I like both Cleansers. I think they are both equally as nice.

I can't wait to try the Peppermint DC'er. It's been getting really Great Reviews!


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair That DC is really good


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *That DC is really good*


 
curlyhersheygirl

Okay Curly based on your review.....I will _try_ to work through the Minty-ness.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair

Try that peppermint dc. Its not as minty as you think and its real nice.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518  Thanks Ms. B!  Since I hadn't opened it, I was unsure how it smelled.....

btw: I got the MHC Hemp Spread and LaVida J&B Hairdress.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

ETA:  Since my "Stuff" came today...I decided to take another chance....


----------



## divachyk

Golden75 said:


> divachyk - is this a rinse-out conditioner?



Golden75, it serves as a RO, LI and daily moisturizer as per the instructions.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518  Thanks Ms. B!  Since I hadn't opened it, I was unsure how it smelled.....
> 
> btw: *I got the MHC Hemp Spread and LaVida J&B Hairdress*.


IDareT'sHair


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

That Hemp Spread sounds Thick don't it?erplexed  

If it is, I'll use it as a "Soak"


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> That Hemp Spread sounds Thick don't it?erplexed
> 
> If it is, I'll use it as a "Soak"


IDareT'sHair

I'm sure it is. MHC pomades all seem to be nice and thick.  That LaVida stuff is on my reup list so I plan to try that one next time, too. 

I'm going to wash later on, I think. I think I'll prepoo with CPR, wash, tea rinse, DC with Chocolate Bliss  and finish off with HV pH Rinse. My leave ins with be Claudie's Tea and Leave In.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518

Nice Regi tonight Ms. B!....

I pulled Jasmine's A&S in "Monkey Snacks" to put in Rotation. 

Lawd..Jasmine had the best smelling products.

Nobody did that thang like Dana


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518

Waiting on:
Silk Dreams
IPN *i emailed her haven't heard anything back*
NaturallyTheStore
Afroveda


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair

You know, I wish I know how Dana did that. Seriously. Her stuff always smelled exactly as described. And GOOD!!! 

Miss her!!!!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

I didn't know which one to choose, because they ALL smell so durn good.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> 
> *I could not beweave some of the stories in the HQS Thread about shipping and alledged duplicate/triplicate shipping.....*..
> 
> Now I see why your list is minus 1 vendor.
> 
> _*that strawberry lime cleanser is thebomb.com tho'_


IDareT'sHair


This right here... I wonder if folks will order again if she has another 50 off...


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> I didn't know which one to choose, because they ALL smell so durn good.


IDareT'sHair

I know. 

You see the two new Hairitage items?  A Green Tea Soft & Creamy???


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

But Clawd....why try to 'expand' into a larger market when you couldn't even handle the LHCF PJ's???

Will be curious to see if she reopens in Octobererplexed


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> But Clawd....why try to 'expand' into a larger market when you couldn't even handle the LHCF PJ's???
> 
> Will be curious to see if she reopens in Octobererplexed


IDareT'sHair

I know. Best to just close up shop or take some time to really get that sh*t together. That's one I'm dropping, too. With Claudie, SD, and CD, I'm good with my DCs.  

I do like that Peppermint and the Coconut Mango. I think I have one of each left. I might have a Pineapple Hibiscus, too.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

I may keep HQS on my occasional list of vendors, cause I do Lurve that Cleansing Conditioner and would love to have it in my Spring/Summer Stash.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair

Yeah, those CCs are good. If I cowashed more, I'd be stocked up.


----------



## Brownie518

I just realized I have a small corner of Vanilla Silk left. It will probably only cover about 1/8 of my head but I'll just add it to my Bliss DC to knock it out. I'll be getting two more of each next week anyway.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> Waiting on:
> *Silk Dreams*
> *IPN *i emailed her haven't heard anything back**
> *NaturallyTheStore*
> *Afroveda*


 
@Brownie518

These are the things I'm waiting on. I'd definitely keep HQS on my "occasional" list strictly for Spring/Summer Cowash.

Speaking of SD....I'd like to have more VS.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair

I'm only waiting on IPN.....

That being said, there are some vendors I'mma be hard-pressed to order from again...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

I keep meaning to tell you...I think I might take my Saravun Cremes and turn them into possible 'Soaks' (at least the Castor one).

When she reopens, I'll pick up another Broccoli.

I know I'll use the Castor as a Pre-Rx


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *That being said, there are some vendors I'mma be hard-pressed to order from again...*


 
@Brownie518

I think I'll keep errbody as occasionals....

Cause I never know when I might wanna Bust a Move!......and Hit PayNah


----------



## Ltown

Hey ladies!  Just came home from stat class, monster headache.  IDareT'sHair, i got my package will try this weekend.  I got to take some drugs and crash.


----------



## divachyk

Feel better Ltown


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ltown 

Feel Better Ms. Lady!  We'll catch up later.  Glad it came.....Now get some Rest!


----------



## bajandoc86

I feel like ****......this flu is NOT cool. AND I'm on 24 hr duty today, and the place is NUTS. *bawls* Hope you ladies doing better than I am.


----------



## divachyk

Feel better bajandoc86....you mean to tell me they are having you work around patients with the flu? Give me your supervisors number.


----------



## bajandoc86

divachyk Yep. We are short staffed, and 3/4 of the staff are sick. I have on like 3 masks.  I will be off tomorow, I think I will also call in sick friday. I definitely need some rest.


----------



## Brownie518

You ladies feel better!!!  Ltown bajandoc86

I finished up a few things recently:

Silk Dreams Avocado Pudding
Shi Naturals Tea Rinse
Marie Dean Argan Oil blend
Claudie's Tiffani Ceramide Pomade

I have one backup for each.


----------



## Ltown

Hey ladies! Thanks for the good well! That headache was bad, lack of sleep and too much school work.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Evenin' Ladies!

Ltown glad you're better.  Now we need bajandoc86 to start feeling better too.


----------



## Brownie518

Hey, ladies. What's goin' on?


----------



## mkd

Hey ladies, I got my hair shaped today and I love it.  I really want to henna again but I don't want to over do it.


----------



## Brownie518

mkd - Hey, lady!!
 I'm going to get a little trim in the morning. I want to get about 3 inches off the ends. I can't wait.


----------



## mkd

Hey Brownie518!  What's going on girl?


----------



## Brownie518

mkd said:


> Hey @Brownie518!  What's going on girl?


mkd

Nothing much, m. Not at all. Trying to make it through this quick little No Buy I got goin on.  This weekend, I think I might reup on some staples and then do another No Buy in October.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My Hairitage Hydrations Green Tea-Time Creamy Shipped Already.

Still waiting on:

IPN 
Silk Dreams
AV
NaturallyTheStore
The Pomade Shop

I always list these, so that I remember who I ordered from......


----------



## chebaby

chello ladies
finally finished that jar of honey butta. that last lil bit was holdin on strong lmao.

i used that little bit today after i co washed with HV red tea conditioner. once i finish this ill move on to finish CURLS coconut conditioner. i have half a bottle left.


----------



## bajandoc86

Hey ladies. Thanks for thinking of me. I've started to feel a bit better. Could do with another 12 hrs sleep tho.

I haven't been buying anything lately. Plan to hold out till BF. I am making a concerted effort to use stuff up in the meantime.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

Doesn't it feel great to finish up somethin'?  

I finished up my 32 ounce bottle of Trigger.  

It will be a minute before I repurchase another bottle tho'.

I have several oils I'll use up first.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Hi divas. Well the jar of CR algae DC that I opened and used last week has started to go bad . My oldest was going to use it to overnight DC but noticed it smelled funny and brought it to me. It smells like sour milk and has a yellow "crust" on the edges . This jar was purchased the begining of March from AveYou


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Oh and I received my replacement GM today.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> Hi divas. *Well the jar of CR algae DC that I opened and used last week has started to go bad *. My oldest was going to use it to overnight DC but noticed it smelled funny and brought it to me. *It smells like sour milk and has a yellow "crust" on the edges *. This jar was purchased the begining of March from AveYou


 
curlyhersheygirl

Dang Curly! OMGee  That sounds terrible.



curlyhersheygirl said:


> *Oh and I received my replacement GM today.*


 
curlyhersheygirl

How does this one look?


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Doesn't it feel great to finish up somethin'?
> 
> I finished up my 32 ounce bottle of Trigger.
> 
> It will be a minute before I repurchase another bottle tho'.
> 
> I have several oils I'll use up first.


 heck yea it feels good.
i normally dont use up that many 8oz jars of anything unless its a deep conditioner


----------



## chebaby

curlyhersheygirl said:


> Hi divas. Well the jar of CR algae DC that I opened and used last week has started to go bad . My oldest was going to use it to overnight DC but noticed it smelled funny and brought it to me. It smells like sour milk and has a yellow "crust" on the edges . This jar was purchased the begining of March from AveYou


 my jar went bad too. i dont remember if it smelled but it did have a bunch of yello spots all over it.erplexed


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> heck yea it feels good.
> *i normally dont use up that many 8oz jars of anything unless its a deep conditioner*


 
@chebaby

Imma keep puttin' it down Gurl...Imma _work_ this here Stash! 

Imma try to stay away from buying any DC'ers. SMH

I did a couple sales and that helped a bit too.



chebaby said:


> *my jar went bad too. i dont remember if it smelled but it did have a bunch of yello spots all over it*.erplexed


 
@chebaby
G-R-O-S-S! 

I have 1 unopened sealed jar. I'm afraid to open it. But it's in the Fridge so it should be okay.erplexed


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I'm on this Grease/Pomade/Butter/Heavy Creme Kick right now.  I have more than enough DC'ers, Cleansers & Cowashers.

I can blow skrait through a jar of Grease.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair &chebaby It was really gross. DH said by next week it would've been covered in black stuff.


The new GM is slightly thicker than the one I first received but not by much.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl

CR has been having quite a few issues with mold & consistency lately. 

All the CR Products I have left are in the Fridge.


----------



## mkd

Cr products molding like that is unacceptable.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Imma keep puttin' it down Gurl...Imma _work_ this here Stash!
> 
> Imma try to stay away from buying any DC'ers. SMH
> 
> I did a couple sales and that helped a bit too.
> 
> 
> 
> @chebaby
> G-R-O-S-S!
> 
> I have 1 unopened sealed jar. I'm afraid to open it. But it's in the Fridge so it should be okay.erplexed


 yea girl keep knocking them thangs out. we gotta get these stashes down lol

yea it was gross. i dont know what shes putting in it but something needs to change. i know she did change the formula though. dont know if that helped


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:
			
		

> @curlyhersheygirl
> 
> CR has been having quite a few issues with mold & consistency lately.
> 
> All the CR Products I have left are in the Fridge.



IDareT'sHair I hope you don't have any issues. I have 1 more jar of DC left and I'll put it in rotation once I finish the peppermint from HQS; I'm watching that one closely too


----------



## mkd

chebaby, when you use the honey butta, do you use anything under it?


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

chebaby said:
			
		

> yea girl keep knocking them thangs out. we gotta get these stashes down lol
> 
> yea it was gross. i dont know what shes putting in it but something needs to change. i know she did change the formula though. dont know if that helped



chebaby This jar was the new formula so she needs to improve on the preservative she's using.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I don't know what CR is doing? 

And I wanted to try that Pomade.  

I have some of the Curl Quench/Refresher but I haven't tried it.erplexed


----------



## chebaby

mkd said:


> @chebaby, when you use the honey butta, do you use anything under it?


mkd,  no. i use it by itself. i consider it a leave in that doubles as a styler because it does have hold.


----------



## Golden75

Yassssssssssssss FRIDAYYYYYYYYYY!!!! Raining here, traffic was a mess this am 

I am sooo loving my mini twists.  Nice and easy.  That BASK Java Bean is nice.  I like the texture, smooth, silky, almost creamy like, but its a pomade.  Put some on my edges & nape last night and they feel oh so good!

Haven't finished up anything and haven't bought anything.  Doing good shopping my stash.


----------



## Brownie518

Yep, it's been raining in NY off and on since last night. It's cool and damp out. I just want to snuggle up and watch movies or something. 

I'm about to massage in some Rosemary Pomade.


----------



## Golden75

Brownie518 said:


> Yep, it's been raining in NY off and on since last night. It's cool and damp out. I just want to snuggle up and watch movies or something.
> 
> I'm about to massage in some Rosemary Pomade.


 
@Brownie518 - I'm in NY too. Didn't even know it was supposed to rain, or I conveniently forgot

I need to work those pomades into my reggie.


----------



## natura87

Washed my hair this morning with Curl Junkie's Daily Fix, applied PBN MM as my leave in and DMMG as my gel slicked back into a side puff for a preliminary interview.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair I received the package today; thanks again


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Evenin' Ladies!

My The Pomade Shop came today.  Now I have 1 back-up.


----------



## Ltown

Hi ladies! 
I was in a training all week, boring waste of time, and now I have stats to complete this weekend anyone good at it please let me know

IDareT'sHair, I"m sure you got more you can get rid of look around don't want all that good product to mold.
It's a shame things molding but I guess everything can't last forever. So with that  being said us PJ in here need to stock 4-6 months only regardless of sales unless we know there is preservatives but that the chance with dealing with natural products. 

I'm not all about natural as it being good quality products, is why I don't have alot of conditioners that are from vendors.  SD was good but it went bad too fast for me. 

I got my hairtage(jar of java, silk and aloe and cocoaloe) njoi (hibiscus and tea bag).


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ltown  Imma keep working my Stash.  Will only do occasional Sales every now & then. 

Will definitely continue to do Swaps!  I get some stuff I've never had in those & it saves me money.

Afternoon Ladies!

Under the dryer.  Didn't use anything up this time.  I steamed with Jasmine's A&S in Monkey Snacks...Clawd that stuff smells good!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My Silk Dreams Shipped!

Ltown  I haven't had too many problems with Mold.  The 2 things I think I had which were molded came from the Seller that way.

Refrigeration has been my Friend.  Anything questionable....I stick in the Fridge.

I know some folks don't like doing that, and that's why one of those Dorm Fridge's would come in handy.  I know divachyk and Beauty both had those.

I had one and then returned it.  Thinking I'd only need it 3 months out of the year.  

My Garage stays pretty cool/cold especially in the Fall/Winter months.

If I lived in a warmer climate, I'd definitely have one for my Handmade/Natural products.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

**This Weekend Only**

Oyin Sprays $10.50 and Honey Waters $9.00


----------



## Brownie518

Hello, ladies!!! How's everybody doing?

IDareT'sHair - Hey!!!


----------



## divachyk

Ltown, I have a dorm fridge and love it. It's hot in FL and my garage stays scorching Mar-Oct. It's freezing in the colder months but those are short lived Nov-Feb.

I love J&B IDareT'sHair, thanks for posting. Do you recall if Oyin have a good BF sale? ETA: I searched the vendor thread and found a BF posting for 20% off and free ship over $60.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Hey LadyB! @Brownie518

Fancy meeting you here!

@divachyk Naw...the Oyin Sales aren't that good.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I hope I get something today????

@Brownie518 Wonder when we'll finally get our IPN? 

Imma back up offa' that one for a minute. 

The Ship times haven't been up to par. I ordered 09/04 and still waiting......


----------



## divachyk

Psshhh, that's a disappointment. I need some honey hemp in my life. IDareT'sHair...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@divachyk

I think last year I think the discount equated to Free Shipping (maybe). It wasn't much more than that.erplexed

I think I got a 32 ounce of HH.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Last Day of the **AFROVEDA***
End of Summer Sale.  Code = *EOS2012*


----------



## divachyk

IDareT'sHair, I plan to get the big HH with the pump...think that's the 32 oz one.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

divachyk  Yes, that's the one I got.  I think my discount during their Sale, got me free Shipping.


----------



## divachyk

Well I guess that's better than nothing but I sure was hoping for more of a discount IDareT'sHair.


----------



## Ltown

IDareT'sHair, divachyk, 

I have extra fridge which is really not being use since dd is gone I have less food because I don't like cooking. I just forget to put those things in there even though I use my garage to park thinking about products just not one of my priority.  I did put everything that won't be use in there 2 weeks ago when there was talk about hqs and mold.


----------



## Ltown

divachyk, your hair is growing because that bun is look nice and big.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

IDareT'sHair said:


> http://www.etsy.com/listing/109435179/coco-castor-pudding-8oz-moisturizing


 

@Shay72 @Brownie518 @Ltown @Golden75 (ETSY Luva's)

Okay..So..Um..I convo'ed _Baby Bubba_ and asked him if he plans to have a BF Sale. ....

And he wrote back and said: Yes...and to stay tuned. They are still working out the details....

Ya'll know I ain't got no shame in my PJ game.


----------



## Golden75

I hate this iPhone update - sucks with this app.


IDareT'sHair -   I forgot about Baby Bubba.  I'm trying not to add any new vendors, but he may be my last.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75

I really want to try that Jamaican/Haitian Castor DC'er and maybe some of that Avocado stuff.


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair said:
			
		

> Golden75
> 
> I really want to try that Jamaican/Haitian Castor DC'er and maybe some of that Avocado stuff.



IDareT'sHair - yea the DC looks real nice.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Shay72 @Brownie518 @Ltown @Golden75 (ETSY Luva's)
> 
> Okay..So..Um..I convo'ed _Baby Bubba_ and asked him if he plans to have a BF Sale. ....
> 
> And he wrote back and said: Yes...and to stay tuned. They are still working out the details....
> 
> Ya'll know I ain't got no shame in my PJ game.


IDareT'sHair

 Girl, you are something else!!! 

Re: IPN...I don't know what to tell you about that...


----------



## Brownie518

I did a nice DC early this morning with Chocolate Bliss. So yummy!!! 

I did get to finish up an IPN TeaLightful Shine 4oz, IPN Molasses Hydrating, and a 4oz bottle of my own oil blend. Next to finish up should be an SD Avocado Pudding, Chocolate Bliss, SSI Okra, and CD Khoret Amen Smoothie.


----------



## Brownie518

Ltown said:


> @divachyk, your hair is growing because that bun is look nice and big.


Ltown

I was thinking the same thing!  

divachyk


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

Hello Ms. B!  Yeah, I had to see what was up with Baby-Bubba cause I want that DC'er.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

Girl, I want another LaVida Hairdress and one of the Carrot & Castor Oil(s).  Haven't pulled the trigger on it yet tho'.  

Still thankin' on it.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair

Hey, T!! That LaVida hairdress is nice, too!!! I should get one more of each while the price is still discounted. I love that Carrot one!!! That makes my hair so soft and shiny.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

Gurl...I wanna jump on that one mo' gin, before those prices go back up!

It's really the smart thing to do.....


----------



## divachyk

Ltown and Brownie518, thank you ladies! You made my night!


----------



## divachyk

I used HV's amala deep cleanse tonight and really like it a lot. My hair was parted in 4 sections and I used about a pea size per section. My hair felt clean but not stripped. It's a keeper.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> Gurl...I wanna jump on that one mo' gin, before those prices go back up!
> 
> It's really the smart thing to do.....


IDareT'sHair

Yeah, I checked other sites, and they are 17 and up so that's a good deal.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

Good Deal!  And the Shipping isn't bad either.

Thanks for the review on the Chocolate Bliss.  My SD should be here tomorrow.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair

I can't wait for you to try that Bliss, see what you think of it. I love it. Have you noticed I haven't mentioned my darling BV Smoove lately?????


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

Yes, I noticed. 

Imma be all over some CD BV Smoove & Marie Dean once it starts getting colder. 

Both will be the perfect Jan/Feb DC'er.  Can't wait to Steam with them.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair

For the colder weather, I'll be using my Smoove and Claudie's Deep Moisturizing. Silk Dreams will stay in rotation, too, though. I'll need to order a 16oz of Claudie's soon. I can't beweave it's October!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518

Chile...I can't _beweave_ it either...... 

I feel like I'm already deep into my Butters/Oils/Grease much, much too soon. But my Hair needs it.

I'll pull out the Claudie, SSI Avocado and Oyin Honey Hemp for my heavier cowashes.

Time is just flying........................


----------



## Brownie518

@IDareT'sHair

Yeah, this cool weather crept up on me. I started using some of my richer butters/pomades without even thinking about it. Leave ins, too. I pulled out my Shi Naturals Creamy Leave In this week. That and the IPN Basil Lemongrass joint.


----------



## chebaby

chello ladies
i been sleep on and off all. day. long lmao. i just couldnt get outtabed. so you know this head aint been touched lol.
yesterday i did break out my new jar of honey butta though. i said i would move on to a new product but i just love the way honey butta makes my hair feel.

tomorrow i will co wash with HV tea and use honey butta as a leave in.


----------



## Brownie518

Whats up, chebaby !!


Someone should start a new thread for October 1...


----------



## chebaby

hey brownie
yea this thread is long lmao. we be talking about err thang under the sun lmao.

i need to go back and catch up a few pages.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

*cough* Well Ms. B

Gone & Get it started Gurl.......oke:


----------



## natura87

Putting my hair in box braids for a bit. I've had a crappy weekend so I'm just gonna keep my hair up, protected, moisturized and out of the way. Ran into a natural at one of my jobs, we spoke about products.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Hey divas I used up the following.

16oz CJ Pattern Pusha ( no backup)
8oz CR Aloe hair gel (1 backup)
9oz SSI coco creme LI (1 Backup)


----------



## chebaby

chello ladies
my hair is taking forever to dry. i think the next time i do my hair i will use protein.

today i co washed with HV red tea(finished it) and use honey butta as my leave in.

last night i couldnt sleep so i decided to play in my hair lol. i took the whole back section and split it in two. on one side i used darcys shea butter curl cream on wet hair and the other side i used darcys cocoa smoothing cream on wet hair.
the shea side was soooooooo soft. it was instant love. my hair was so freaking soft with this stuff and my hair was nice and shiny. but it didnt go on as smooth as the cocoa cream did.
the cocoa cream went on really really smooth but when it dried it was only a little soft and i could tell it wouldnt have lasting moisture. i like the shea cream much better.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

Che-llo Chebaby!

Slathered my hair tonight in VF.


----------



## divachyk

Not sure if anyone posted this but Oyin extended their sale through tomorrow.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

Nice Experiment Che


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Che-llo Chebaby!
> 
> Slathered my hair tonight in VF.


hey lady
VF is the bomb.



IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Nice Experiment Che


 thanx. i wanted to suee which on would be my go to lotion this winter. the she wins


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

That's nice to know.  I have a DB Shea Lotion too.


----------



## Ltown

Hey ladies! 
I'm mia for another week in here stats until next wed so my replies are very short

I have new job where I metro through dmv and guess who I ran into both of us trying to catch our train. That's metro, NYorkers know

CharzBoss, it was like she had headphone and i flag her down, we hung and ran to the trains. That's it!  

Ok, I have to do school work!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Ltown So you had a Charz Sighting Uh? Hope she's doing well. *cute story*


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My Silk Dreams came today!  

I also got a nice pkg. from Ms. B Brownie518  Thanks Ms. B!

My Hairitage Hydrations Tea-Time Creamy came today too.

It was a good day for products.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair

You're welcome!! How's that Tea Time? I can't wait to try that. I did pretty good on my No Buy for September. I'm going to reup on a couple of Silk Dreams items this week and then resume my No Buy.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

It looks pretty Creamy and it smells good.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518 I'm lovin' this VF Soak. Not sure what I'll do in the a.m.

It's way too Chilly to wash & go (under my wig) lately in the morning. I might slap on some Shi-Buttercreme.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

Still waiting on:

NaturallyTheStore
IPN


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair

My IPN should arrive sometime this week.....


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Can anybody tell me WHY Jasmine's Monkey Snacks smells soooooooooooooooo durn good????

It doesn't make any sense.  It smells ridiculously delicious

Anyway....Evening Ladies.  Gettin' my Steam on right about now.  Probably won't finish up anything. 

Close to finishing up a few things tho'.  October should be a great month for getting some stuff used up.


----------



## Brownie518

Hey, ladies. Quiet in here...


----------



## mkd

Hey Brownie518.  

Nothing new here.  Trying to decide what kind of henna to get.


----------



## chebaby

chello ladies
today i co washed with ouidad play curl because i needed protein. and that stuff really does make my hair look volumized and fuller. it has a strong fresh and clean smell that im not that fond of but i think i will continue to purchase this. i really like how it makes my hair feel and look. and it has a ton of slip. i think i have one or two more uses then its gone.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> Can anybody tell me WHY Jasmine's Monkey Snacks smells soooooooooooooooo durn good????
> 
> It doesn't make any sense. It smells ridiculously delicious
> 
> Anyway....Evening Ladies. Gettin' my Steam on right about now. Probably won't finish up anything.
> 
> Close to finishing up a few things tho'. October should be a great month for getting some stuff used up.


 i feel like ive had the monkey snacks before and it did smell yummy
i miss jasmines. im holding on to the last lil bit of A&S i have lol.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

Hi Ms. Che!  Good to See Ya'.

Yeah Chile...that Monkey Snacks is thebomb.com  

OMGee It smells wonderful.

Glad Ouidad is working for you.

I wanted that Miracle Mask but never bought it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

Hey Che:

Errbody making BF lists and thangs and I'm drawing a 'blank' cause right now, there is absolutely nothing I want.erplexed

I guess my purchases will be driven by the Discount %'s


----------



## bajandoc86

Imma need to restock on a good amt of products for BF. Cause lately I ain't been buying ish. Plus I discovered that products I had lying around are  SO I definitely need to restock on those.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

bajandoc86

What You Gettin' Doc?


----------



## bajandoc86

DB's Pumpkin Seed DC  The smell is divine! I cowashed last night and threw in some as a leave-in. Everytime I turned my head today I caught a whiff of it. Yummeh!
SD Wheat Germ Butter Condish - I NEED this in my life
SD Vanilla Silk DC
BFH Cotton Marshmallow Cleansing Condish 
BFH Pistachio DC


Mainly these 4...in large quantities  LOL.

I also plan to buy:
Pumpkin Seed Oil
Rosehip Oil
Wheatgerm Oil
QB AOHC (HG status)
QB ATHB (HG status)


----------



## chebaby

hey T
yea theres not much i want for BF either.
i know i want another liter of CJ rehab because i only have one jar left. and i want some koils by nature conditioner. thats all i can think of

and if im still loving the DB shea curl cream i will get another one.


----------



## SimJam

bajandoc86 take some anti migraine meds before venturing on the BFH site.
I wud go check it out now but Ive been having a lingering headache and I cant risk it blowing up into a full one 


as for BF, I know I said I wasnt gonna buy nuffin BUT

Im gonna get 

SD
1 16oz wheat germ
1 16 oz shea what

HV
red tea condish - I dont see it on the site though erplexed
maybe another almond glaze - need to use it more this month to decide

Hair Trigger
16oz


----------



## SimJam

I feel like I want to hide my hair away for the last 3 months of the year --- but then I dont get to use my products as much 

I want this style - my friend at work who has BSL length locs has it in now.

I asked my stylist if she could do it on me she said she could put in mini twists with hair on the ends to add the bulk for the part at the back 

also she said she could just treat my hair like locs - wash roll the roots and restyle in a different updo like every 2 - 3 weeks (dunno abt the 2 - 3 weeks though)


----------



## divachyk

I picked up two bottles of Oyin J&B before the sale ended.


----------



## Ltown

Hi ladies! one more week of stats

I don't have a BF list, maybe the closer it get and the % of the sales I may get excited


----------



## beautyaddict1913

Hey IDareT'sHair!!! Yes chebaby was right! I have been focusing on losing weight and eating right for the past 6 months. I had to take two months off from exercising due to an injury so I have only lost 35 pounds thus far. I still have a long way to go! It's hard for me to "walk and chew gum" so I haven't been getting on as much. I'm addicted to Instagram and pinterest lately lol. I miss all of you ladies! I have been wearing weave a lot since July as well. On Friday I will be getting a bob and I will keep that style for 3 weeks and I don't plan to get weave again until next year. I have been keeping it simple with my regimen - HOT w/ Trigger (staple), detangle w/ cj smoothing lotion and hair tea, wash w/ Shea moisture moisture retention, dc with bee mine, wash and go with Shea moisture curl enhancing smoothie (staple), sealed w/ pura brazil loc oil (love it), and set w/ ufd curly magic. In between cowashes I moisturize with Anita grant creamy cafe latte (not repurchasing, nothing spectacular), and I co-cleanse twice per week with Claudies jojoba cleansing conditioner. I want to buy new stuff just because I miss getting things but I literally have years of products stored in my fridge and storage containers in my closet. I will be doing some Black Friday hoarding though lol


----------



## chebaby

beautyaddict1913 said:


> Hey @IDareT'sHair!!! Yes @chebaby was right! I have been focusing on losing weight and eating right for the past 6 months. I had to take two months off from exercising due to an injury so I have only lost 35 pounds thus far. I still have a long way to go! It's hard for me to "walk and chew gum" so I haven't been getting on as much. I'm addicted to Instagram and pinterest lately lol. I miss all of you ladies! I have been wearing weave a lot since July as well. On Friday I will be getting a bob and I will keep that style for 3 weeks and I don't plan to get weave again until next year. I have been keeping it simple with my regimen - HOT w/ Trigger (staple), detangle w/ cj smoothing lotion and hair tea, wash w/ Shea moisture moisture retention, dc with bee mine, wash and go with Shea moisture curl enhancing smoothie (staple), sealed w/ pura brazil loc oil (love it), and set w/ ufd curly magic. In between cowashes I moisturize with Anita grant creamy cafe latte (not repurchasing, nothing spectacular), and I co-cleanse twice per week with Claudies jojoba cleansing conditioner. I want to buy new stuff just because I miss getting things but I literally have years of products stored in my fridge and storage containers in my closet. I will be doing some Black Friday hoarding though lol


 hey beauty
we missed you here.
35 pounds is amazing i can only dream of dropping that much weight lol.
glad to see you back.


----------



## chebaby

hey ladies
so i got second day hair today. used my last little bit of PRE on my hair today. all out


----------



## IDareT'sHair

beautyaddict1913

Hi Ms. Beauty!  Yes....You were missed.  Glad to see you.


----------



## beautyaddict1913

Did I miss y'all's list for what you are trying to use up by the end of the year? Here is mine:
Claudies Hair Elixir (I have backups)
Hair Trigger (I need to repurchase)
CJ Smoothing Lotion (I need to repurchase)
Pura Brazil loc oil (I need more)
Anita Grant creamy cafe latte
Pura leave-ins (I love the mrumru milk)

That's all I can really see for now. I need to do better than that tho lol. I have decided to start using all of my butters/creams as pre-poos/HOT's. I won't get anywhere unless I do bcuz I surely never use them any other way lol


----------



## chebaby

aye what hair vitamins are yall using? im looking into some but i need small pills cause i have trouble swallowing big pills. thats why them big ole horse pills from whole foods and trader joes still sitting there. i think the ones from trader joes has to be taken 3 times a day.


----------



## beautyaddict1913

chebaby I just take prenatal gummies for my hair. I'm not a pill popper either lol


----------



## chebaby

beautyaddict1913 said:


> @chebaby I just take prenatal gummies for my hair. I'm not a pill popper either lol


 thank you.
i was looking into gummies too but i didnt want people to think i was a big baby i be scared imma choke lol.
ok so i might go to cvs or target and get some gummies


----------



## chebaby

beautyaddict1913 said:


> Did I miss y'all's list for what you are trying to use up by the end of the year? Here is mine:
> Claudies Hair Elixir (I have backups)
> Hair Trigger (I need to repurchase)
> CJ Smoothing Lotion (I need to repurchase)
> Pura Brazil loc oil (I need more)
> Anita Grant creamy cafe latte
> Pura leave-ins (I love the mrumru milk)
> 
> That's all I can really see for now. I need to do better than that tho lol. I have decided to start using all of my butters/creams as pre-poos/HOT's. I won't get anywhere unless I do bcuz I surely never use them any other way lol


 i dont think i made a list. i plan to use up:

SD mocha deep conditioner
cj rehab
shea moisture shea masque(as a leave in)
curls coconut sublime conditioner
ouidad play curl conditioner
jasmines a&s
sample of trigga

thats all i can think of for right now.


----------



## chebaby

i think tomorrow im gonna do a henna treatment. and then follow up with steaming with ouidad play curl.


----------



## beautyaddict1913

I miss doing henna. Tonight I did an hot with trigger and I added a little njoi green tea creme, spritzed with IPN tea (used up, not a repurchase), detangled w/ cj smoothing lotion, washed with Shea moisture moisture retention, and I'm currently doing a protein treatment with ssi fortifying. Debating on using the steamer but I really need to since its been at least 6 months since I last used it! I will DC with bee mine, then do a wash and go with Shea moisture smoothie and I will go ahead and try out the pattern pusha gel.


----------



## bronzebomb

Hey beautyadict1913 you've been missed!

chebaby I take gummies too.

I underestimated the CJ Smoothing lotion, it's amazing.  I wonder if it comes in a larger size?   I haven't checked.  Y'all know Oyin's Honey Hemp is my everything conditioner. Shh, I think the CJ got it beat

I think I may get that Carol's Daughter Split ender.  It makes my ends really smooth.  This maybe why I have not retained much length.

So no Black Friday lists?

I'm going to get something, bu not much.  I want some Extensions Plus weave.

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## chebaby

bronzebomb, its nice to know some else takes gummies too. imma pick some up tomorrow.
i havent been loving oyin honey hemp like i used to i used to stay using and loving that stuff. not any more.
curl junkie smoothing lotion is the best freaking detangling conditioner ever. sucks as a leave in for me cause its not enough moisture but i keep a bottle on hand just for detangling.

i looked at my hair today and noticed i only have a few inches of color left. ive cut at least 3 inches off this year. when the color is gone i highly doubt i will ever color my hair again.


----------



## Ltown

Good morning!

Hi beauty, congrats on weight loss!

chebaby, i'm taking viviscal right now but will be taking some kind of liquid vitamins.  I have ibs so things are slow or don't get asborbs enough.


----------



## Brownie518

Mornin', ladies! I missed you all last night. 
Nothing going on with my hair. I massaged in some Rosemary Pomade and put LaVida Ayurvedic oil on my length. I skipped my Wednesday wash but I'll be doing it late Friday night. I plan to use CPR as a prepoo and DC with Chocolate Bliss.


----------



## Brownie518

Just off the top of my head, here's what I can see myself getting BF:

Claudie's
Reconstructor
Deep Moisturizing DC
Vere Oil
Moisturizing Quinoa Coffee cream


Silk Dreams
Mocha Silk
Chocolate Bliss
Vanilla Silk
Avocado Pudding
Wheat germ conditioner
Destination Hydration
Nourish Oil

Shi Naturals Tea Rinses, Prepoo Buttercream, Garlic conditionerm ShiAloe Oil
Hairveda pH Rinses
Hairitage Hydration Soft & Creamy butters
Hydratherma Naturals Oil, Protein DC, Follicle Booster


----------



## divachyk

Hey all!!! Have a great day.


----------



## SerjicalStrike

Hey guys! Wow it's like I belong here.


----------



## Brownie518

Hey, ladies! What's goin on? 

IDareT'sHair :blowkiss: Thanks so much!! Girl, that Green Tea Time smells good!!!  I can't wait to use it. Thanks for everything!!!

Not doing anything with my hair. I'll do a soak all day tomorro with TeaLightful Shine and then wash late at night. Until then, it's just up in a clip. It's humid and rainy today, and then even warmer tomorrow. 

I am going to try and wait a few weeks before I reup on anything.  I'll try and keep this No Buy going for a little longer.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518

Glad it arrived Ms. B! 

And Thank You. Nice Swap. It was "Swapalicious"...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Used up 1 Saravun's Broccoli Hair Creme.  No back ups. (will repurchase at some point)


----------



## chebaby

hey err body
thanks ladies about the vitamins, i purchased some gummy multi vitamins and some gummy pre natals. they taste yummy lol.
i also purchase another bottle of  jane carter nourishing conditioner. i love that now it comes in a big 12oz bottle.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My Afroveda finally shipped..................

If she has a decent Sale for BF, I'll pick up some Rice Bran Oil, the Hibiscus Oil another Moringa Detangler and maybe something else.


----------



## Brownie518

I feel like doing a Trigga soak right now.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

Hi Ms. B!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

*cough* 

Um...I placed a small order w/NaturallyTheStore.  I picked up one of those LaVida Ayurvedic Oils.

I gotta stay off that little site.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair

Hey! 
So Naturally still has the sale prices??


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

Yup........


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518

I did a nice AV Shikakai Massage tonight. 

Will do a Shi Buttercreme tomorrow under Saran Wrap (under my wig) in the a.m. & come home and Co-Cleanse, Protein, DC/Steam.

Tryna 'prep' for this Relaxer on Tuesday.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair

You cant beat those prices and that shipping.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

I got:
1 LaVida Ayurvedic Oil
1 Jessicurl Too Shea!
1 Afroveda Neem+3


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair

How long will those prices be like that, i wonder. I love those oils. There were a couple if other things I was lookin at, too.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

Yeah, I keeep wondering the same thing about those prices.

I wanted another MHC Honey Hemp Spread, but thought I'd better see the consistency 1st before I bought another Jar.

I also wanted a DB Shea Butter Curl Creme, but didn't get it. (yet)


----------



## beautyaddict1913

Hello ladies!
Is there an October hit or miss thread yet? Whatever happened with the khave line? I have been checking on it! Did I miss it? 21 questions I know lol

Last night I did my wash and go with the pattern pusha gel. Too many flakes for me lol. If Any of the regular u1b1 ladies want it just pm me. I love ufd curly magic! Tonight I will co-cleanse with Claudies cleansing conditioner, cowash with Donna Marie detangling conditioner, and leave in some qb aohc and ohhb since I will be getting my hair done in the morning. 

Here is my BF list:
Claudies:
Tea
Gel
Jojoba cleansing conditioner
Protein

Darcy's
Deep conditioner
Curl cream gel

Hair Trigger
Kbb jojoba oil
Pura mrumru lotion
Pura brazil loc oil
Bee mine dc
Curl junkie smoothing lotion

That's going to be it! My regimen has become pretty simple and I have found my true staples so I'm just going to dedicate my efforts on hoarding those items lol


----------



## SerjicalStrike

Has anyone had any of the QB items spoil on them? Or seperate? My haul from last year August seperated, the AOHC.

Also it was nice bumping in to you at the metro Ltown


----------



## Golden75

SerjicalStrike said:


> Has anyone had any of the QB items spoil on them? Or seperate? My haul from last year August seperated, the AOHC.
> 
> Also it was nice bumping in to you at the metro @Ltown


 
My QB haul is coming up on a year. I think Napata says guaranteed for 1 year. I better get ta using or put it in the fridge.

ETA:  Ooops - meant to add last time I checked, my QB was fine


----------



## SimJam

SerjicalStrike said:


> Has anyone had any of the QB items spoil on them? Or seperate? My haul from last year August seperated, the AOHC.
> 
> Also it was nice bumping in to you at the metro @Ltown


 
Hellooooooooooooooooo  welcome back 

I have 2 year old QB products that have been out in the Jamaica heat and they're still good.

maybe u got an off batch


----------



## SimJam

Claudies is having a 25% off sale oct 4 - 8

**sigh** why these ppl gotta be constantly having sales ... this is just too much for me ...

edit:code is "fall"


----------



## bronzebomb

Use this code to receive 20% of Carol's Daughter

20% off at Carol's Daughter With Code: PR20
http://www.pntrs.com/t/2-83219-85973-40995?sid=1346&cx[share]=4


----------



## SimJam

I have a 
balancing end insurance
balancing Quinoa coffee
tea spritz
satin moisturizer


shipping is steep though, basically cancels out the discount


----------



## Ltown

SerjicalStrike said:


> Has anyone had any of the QB items spoil on them? Or seperate? My haul from last year August seperated, the AOHC.
> 
> Also it was nice bumping in to you at the metro @Ltown


 
snap! shunfu
SimJam, I'm not getting anything until BF


----------



## Shay72

My Hairveda is currently missing in action. I got a shipping notice a while back and forgot. Then remembered to check it and the last thing it says is out for delivery on 9/21. No update since then. I even checked the office last week and nothing. I'm not worried yet. This happens at least once a year where a package takes way longer than it should but it gets here. I betcha it will look beat up too .


----------



## IDareT'sHair

SerjicalStrike said:


> *Also it was nice bumping in to you at the metro *@Ltown


 
SerjicalStrike

Hello Ms. Lady!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My Afroveda came today.  Clawd...talmbout taking 4-eva & a day.

My 2nd NaturallyTheStore order also came today.  I'm lovin' that little janky store.


----------



## Kindheart

......wrong post


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Kindheart Did your AV arrive?


----------



## SimJam

for Ltown s will of steel


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

Hey Ladies!

I've missed chatting it up with ya'll.  Life has been a lil hectic since my bday.  Vacay was great!! It rained a lot but it was still a relaxing time.

My party was so much fun!!  I couldn't have thought of a better way to bring in 30.  I danced the whole night.  My hair and makeup were on point and the dress was definitely in the freakem dress category.

My hair is doing well.  I really need a trim like 1-2inches to get rid of the last of the heat damage. I used up a 4oz IPN mustard dc ( I liked it but think I'm done with IPN), Pura Chocolate smoothie DC (2 back ups) and nothing else since my hair was in cornrows and twist these last 2 weeks.  I really like the SSI Pomegrante cowash.  I was able to detangle with that so easy.  I have a wedding tomorrow so I will try out a new updo.

Looking forward to BF to stock up on some cowash condish and a few other goodies. Not sure exactly what yet gotta see what the discounts are looking like.

I've attached a pic from the party to show my hair and makeup.


----------



## Ltown

Vonnieluvs08 said:


> Hey Ladies!
> 
> I've missed chatting it up with ya'll.  Life has been a lil hectic since my bday.  Vacay was great!! It rained a lot but it was still a relaxing time.
> 
> My party was so much fun!!  I couldn't have thought of a better way to bring in 30.  I danced the whole night.  My hair and makeup were on point and the dress was definitely in the freakem dress category.
> 
> My hair is doing well.  I really need a trim like 1-2inches to get rid of the last of the heat damage. I used up a 4oz IPN mustard dc ( I liked it but think I'm done with IPN), Pura Chocolate smoothie DC (2 back ups) and nothing else since my hair was in cornrows and twist these last 2 weeks.  I really like the SSI Pomegrante cowash.  I was able to detangle with that so easy.  I have a wedding tomorrow so I will try out a new updo.
> 
> Looking forward to BF to stock up on some cowash condish and a few other goodies. Not sure exactly what yet gotta see what the discounts are looking like.
> 
> I've attached a pic from the party to show my hair and makeup.




Vonnieluvs08, you look cute!


----------



## SimJam

Vonnieluvs08 Gorgeous !!!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Vonnieluvs08

Chile...You Rocked the BIG 3-0!

You look Hawt!


----------



## SimJam

just finished my hair prep for the salon today

last night I washed with as i am coconut cowash (in love with this)
DCd with SSI fortifying hair mask (under hair therapy wrap)
overnight DC with KBB luscious mask

this morning I washed it out

spritzed on some horsetail/rosehip tea
moisturized with HQS GM
sealed with HQS 5DM

seriously love HQS products

 to baby jeebus she gets her stuff skraight by BF
even though Im not buying anything


----------



## mkd

You look gorgeous Vonnieluvs08.


----------



## natura87

Taught myself how to braid (box braid) but I made them way too big and it was too heavy. Now I know I can do yarn braids so I might do those in the near future.


----------



## Shay72

Vonnieluvs08
You look fantastic 

chebaby
I use gummie vitamins too. Lifesaver. Pills have been hard my entire life.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Should finish up soon:

1 IPN Pumpkin Honey *1 back up*
1 HQS Strawberry Cleanser *2 back ups*
1 BFH Red Wine Shine Rinse *no back ups*
1 Hairveda Vatika Frosting *2 back ups*


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I see Naturelle Grow has some new products listed:

http://www.etsy.com/listing/111398758/newslippery-elm-bark-marshmallow-root?ref=cat2_gallery_2

I still really love her Herbal Cleansing Conditioner although it's been a while since I've purchased anything.

I may get this.....

@curlyhersheygirl


----------



## felic1

Vonnieluvs08...nice pictures!!!


----------



## robot.

growing my hair out again, just for the winter, and i want this! http://www.etsy.com/listing/109435179/coco-castor-pudding-8oz-moisturizing?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

robot.

He's suppose to be having a Sale BF.  I want the DC'er with JBCO & Haitian CO


----------



## bajandoc86

Vonnieluvs08 Chile you betta WERK! You look gorgeous


----------



## Blairx0

robot. said:


> growing my hair out again, just for the winter, and i want this! http://www.etsy.com/listing/109435179/coco-castor-pudding-8oz-moisturizing?



I don't belong in here, but you've hot me wanting that now


----------



## robot.

Blairx0 said:


> I don't belong in here, but you've hot me wanting that now


sorry 

what was that company that came out earlier this year? they had the lime oil/butter, a hair putty. not hydrotherma. hydroquench?


----------



## Blairx0

Hydroquench is another brand, but I am on the hunt for a styler everything.else is covered....hmm to buy or save my pennies


----------



## robot.

i couldn't remember the name of the company, but it found it. i want to try the puttyful.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

Thanks ladies I appreciate all the kind words.

I tried a new style today.  I saw it on you tube.  Going to have to post pics.

I think this is going to be my new thing finding cool protective styles for the winter.  I'm tired of the twists, twistouts, braid, braidouts.  Wanna do more with my hair and look cute with protective styling.


----------



## chebaby

hey ladies
i know its late and yall sleep lol. yesterday i slathered my hair in vatika frosting cause im pretty sure my coconut oil went bad, and then i co washed with koils by nature cocoaloe and used it all up, no back ups. then i used honey butta as a leave in and since its cold now my hair wasnt as soft because it has a ton of honey and glycerin in it.
so i will be putting the honey butta away and breaking out something else. probably a lotion.
so when i came home i decided to slather my scalp in trigga and hair in CR moisture butter and then bunned. imma leave my hair bunned for the next 2 days.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Vonnieluvs08 You looked amazing.

IDareT'sHair That DC looks yummy


----------



## SimJam

gosh bubbas stuff look 
also naturellegrows

OK I wont buy anything till BF .... I dunno what crazyness got into me 'bout Im not gonna get anything come BF


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@SimJam Baby Bubba's stuff does look good. I'll get a couple things from him BF. (since he's having a Sale).


I've used several things from Naturelle Grow. Her Cleansing Conditioner(s) are nice. She had/has an Intensive DC'er which was _okay_. 

I also liked her potent G.A. They are small tho' 2 ounces I think? I would get them when they were B1 G1 Free. 

They smell like Peaches. *They contain Sulfur.


----------



## SerjicalStrike

IDareT'sHair

I need to haul




btw anyone still use the hair dew?


----------



## Golden75

SerjicalStrike said:
			
		

> IDareT'sHair
> 
> I need to haul
> 
> 
> 
> btw anyone still use the hair dew?



I ran out a while ago, but plan to get more.  Prob BF


----------



## IDareT'sHair

SerjicalStrike said:


> *I need to haul*
> 
> 
> **
> 
> *btw anyone still use the hair dew?*


 
SerjicalStrike
Chile...Gone & Get Your Haul On! 

You know you need to represent up in here!

Dew still makes the "Hits" List. I have 2 I'll be using this Fall.


----------



## Brownie518

Hello, ladies!!

IDareT'sHair - what you doin? I'm here at work, tired, too.


----------



## Brownie518

I used up most of my Silk Dreams. I have:

1 Nourish Oil
1 Mocha Silk
1 Avocado PUdding
1/2 Wheat germ conditioner

I'm really working on using things up. I pulled out Claudie's Revitalizing Pomade (1/2 jar left) so I'll be grindin on that til it's done. I have another one somewhere. I'm going to pop open a 16oz BV Smoothie and get back on that.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Hey Ms. Brownie-Brownie-Brownie-Brownie-Brownie Brownie518

Whats Up?  Did you get my email about Your Girl?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

More than likely I'll be finishing up in the next few days:
BFH Red Wine Rinse
Vatika Frosting
Neem & Nettle
Pumpkin Butter


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> Hey Ms. Brownie-Brownie-Brownie-Brownie-Brownie @Brownie518
> 
> Whats Up?  Did you get my email about Your Girl?


IDareT'sHair

No, girl, I haven't seen it yet! erplexed Let me go look....


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

Um..Yeah...She might not be making my 2013 Vendor List afterall.

Pffft.

I'm still waiting on an order from the 4th of September.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> Um..Yeah...She might not be making my 2013 Vendor List afterall.
> 
> Pffft.
> 
> I'm still waiting on an order from the 4th of September.


IDareT'sHair

erplexed


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518

Waiting on my NaturallyTheStore. I got that Ayurvedic Oil. I hope I like it.

I like that little "Janky" Place.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> Waiting on my NaturallyTheStore. I got that Ayurvedic Oil. I hope I like it.
> 
> I like that little "Janky" Place.


IDareT'sHair

It sure is janky, too!!  I like it, too, though. I'm feelin her shipping prices 
I loove that Ayurvedic oil!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

Yeah...Imma be real 'sad' when that little misc. Sale ends tho'.


----------



## chebaby

chello ladies
so i pulled out my curl junkie daily fix today didnt realize i was out of my HQS coconut lime cleansing conditioner(im saving the strawberry one). then i conditioned with some KBN cocoale that was left at the bottom of the bottle(gotta get every drop out). i had to finger detangle cause i forgot to take my comb in the shower and then i used kckt as a leave in.

im mad i have to put my honey butta to the side now that the weather is changing. that makes me sad. i could always use it and seal it in but i dont seal. i like to use one product and call it a day.

this weekend i might henna. i want to but i dont feel like mixing and going through the process.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

Che-llo Ms. Che!


----------



## cherrynicole

I'm not an official challenger but I finished up my tigi S factor diamond dreams sulfate free shampoo. Any recommendations for a sulfate free shampoo (other than Wen, I'm allergic). I already have hair one.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@cherrynicole

I dont/rarely use Shampoo. _As I Am Naturally_'s Cleansing Pudding is about the closest thing I have to a Shampoo. (Other than Neutralizer or Clarifier).

IMO: It works very well.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Che-llo Ms. Che!


 hey girl

imma start pulling out some oils for some reason i also wanna keep my hair in a bun a lot more now. so imma start using my afroveda butters


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

Nice Choice(s) Che!  I've been Oilin' & Butterin' too.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Nice Choice(s) Che! I've been Oilin' & Butterin' too.


 i feel like my hair be juicier in the winter with all them butters we gonna be some butter usin fools lmao.

im looking forward to using AV shea amla AV BARE, CR moisture butter and komaza califia cream(forgot i had this one it dont expire until dec 2013).


----------



## SimJam

chebaby said:


> chello ladies
> this weekend i might henna.* i want to but i dont feel like mixing and going through the process.*



the story of my life since February when I did my last henna 



cherrynicole said:


> I'm not an official challenger but I finished up my tigi S factor diamond dreams sulfate free shampoo. Any recommendations for a sulfate free shampoo (other than Wen, I'm allergic). I already have hair one.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



as i am coconut cowash is also good. I have read persons say it doesn't clean their hair well if they use a lot of heavy butters and oils. HOWEVER I put it to the test this weekend and it passed with flying colours.

I had used Oyin sugarberry pomade to do my twists (it tends to leave a waxy film on my hair) I used the coconut cowash to cleanse my hair - i was a bit more thorough than usual (separating into small sections and cleansing like I would if I were using my terressentials)
 but did not used any more product than I usually would have. 

When I washed off my hair and scalp were clean, i did a second co-wash just to make sure but it really wasn't needed


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby SimJam

I'm working on my 'little' BF list.  *hope AveYou does a little somethin'*

And Yes, I agree....about Henna.  But the benefits outweigh all the extra work.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *i feel like my hair be juicier in the winter with all them butters we gonna be some butter usin fools lmao.*
> 
> im looking forward to using AV shea amla AV BARE, CR moisture butter and komaza califia cream(forgot i had this one it dont expire until dec 2013).


 
@chebaby

Yeah, my goal is to be Cremed/Buttered/Pomadeded/Greased up this Winter.


----------



## Brownie518

Hey ladies!

cherrynicole - I use Carol's Daughter Black Vanilla Shampoo. Excellent!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

Hi Ms. Brownie!  I ended up getting Baby-Bubba's DC'er....


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair

 Well, just say you wanted to 'test' the products before gettin down on BF. See if you like it...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *Well, just say you wanted to 'test' the products before gettin down on BF. See if you like it...*


 

Brownie518

Good Answer Ms. B and it's actually true.  And....I'm already prepared for it to Stank.

Yeah, I might as well say it is for Research purposes, so I can let ya'll know if it is worth it when he has his Baby-Bubba-Licious BF Sale.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> Good Answer Ms. B and it's actually true.  And....I'm already prepared for it to Stank.
> 
> Yeah, I might as well say it is for Research purposes, so I can let ya'll know if it is worth it when he has his Baby-Bubba-Licious BF Sale.


IDareT'sHair

Exactly!!
You think it's gon' stank???


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518

Yeah...it's gone stank. Gurl, it's JBCO & Haitian Castor Oil...so yeah...I am assumin' it's gone be funkay.


----------



## chebaby

i had to take my clip out and bun my hair. my hair clip was hurtin my head so bad.
tonight when i come home im going to oil my scalp with trigga hair oil and moisturize my hair with CR moisture butter.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Finished up 1 Neem & Nettle Pomade.  *no back ups*  Will repurchase.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518 and @chebaby

What's up?  It's been a while since we've been on together....So who gone buy something

j/k


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518 and @chebaby
> 
> What's up?  It's been a while since we've been on together....So who gone buy something
> 
> j/k


IDareT'sHair

Me and che know you ain't jokin...I bought some Claudie's.  I'm strugglin not to wreck house over there at Silk Dreams.  We'll see how that goes. 

These folks at work are a mess...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

I am really miffed with IPN right about now.  At this point, I will not be carrying them into 2013.

I am still waiting on that order from September 4th and a reply from my emails. (not good & I am not happy).


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> I am really miffed with IPN right about now.  At this point, I will not be carrying them into 2013.
> 
> I am still waiting on that order from September 4th and a reply from my emails. (not good & I am not happy).


IDareT'sHair

Girl....


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

Um..Yeah

_*sucks teef*_


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> Um..Yeah
> 
> _*sucks teef*_


IDareT'sHair

Between now and BF, I plan to do a thorough inventory and really think about what products are truly doing me right and what *vendors* are doing me right. I want to come up with a nice list of products/vendors to carry in to the new year.  I already know a few things that will on there.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518

Good idea & good decision. I need to do the same thing. There are a few that will probably be cut for reasons such as:

High and/or Slow Shipping, Lack of Customer Service, Small Discounts, Quantity vs Price etc.....


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> Good idea & good decision. I need to do the same thing. There are a few that will probably be cut for reasons such as:
> 
> *High and/or Slow Shipping, Lack of Customer Service, Small Discounts, Quantity vs Price etc*.....



That's right...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

Other than the things I mentioned, I have enough stuff in my Stash to last a while anyway.  

I'm anxious/curious to try some of that stuff too.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

Hello Ladies!

On the overnight tonight then off until Friday.  Need to do some serious cleaning.  Thinking about doing cassia or henna one of these days.  Maybe do a curlformers set for straighter hair.

I attached a pic of the hair style I did for the wedding Saturday. I stretched my hair in twists using DB vanilla styling and the avocado twisting stuff. It was so easy and came out really cute.  Going to go on youtube and see what else I can do for this weekend when I'm working and don't feel like styling my hair.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

Who i plan to keep for 2013 so far is:

SSI-DC, cowash condish
HV-red tea line and cowash condish
DB- styling

SD, Pura, Trigger, Kyra- sales only (good ones!!)

HQS- if she gets it together


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Vonnieluvs08

Girl...You, bajandoc86 and SimJam really be werkin' them styles.  

Nice!  You look really pretty.


----------



## SimJam

Vonnie, my keep it list is almost identical


SD
HV
trigger
liquid gold
HQS - with same rider
SSI - protein DCers

The only pura product i really like is the chocolate smoothie and its pretty much identical (in results) to the SD chocolate bliss, so its discontinued from my PJ list lol


----------



## bajandoc86

Vonnieluvs08  You have any close up pics of that style?!? *puppy eyes*


----------



## mkd

Vonnieluvs08, you look so pretty.  Love your hair.


----------



## Ltown

Hello ladies! 

My bf list is small in the winter I will only be wearing buns unless I wear my hair out for special occassions. IDareT'sHair have given me enough to get through the winter and I don't used that much butter. Did you get the tea?

BF list:
hv
claudie
shea moisture


----------



## bronzebomb

I'm not sure if I'm purchasing any hair products for Black Friday!  I just purchased the diamond open heart pendant from Kay Jewelers.  

I've been off the chain with spending this year!

I still want a Bose iPod Speakers, the MacBook, the Burberry bag

If I get anything hair related, it will be something from b.a.s.k Beauty.  I may even give up on the weave and wear my hair out for 2013.  I've been Protective Styling since my BC and I'm ready to see my hair and to use up products.  I'm finding that I really  Miss Jessie's styling puddings.   It gives me major pattern/coil definition.  

On a sidenote, I was in line at Subway, and a gentleman turned around and said "you are beautiful".  It floored me.  Now, I didn't have my glasses on, so it could have been that!  But, whatever he saw, I am pleased that he noticed.  I have been grinning all day from the compliment.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ltown  Not yet Ms. LT but thank you....I'll be on the look-out.

bronzebomb  No Doubt Girlie!  Keep smiling.


----------



## Kindheart

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Kindheart Did your AV arrive?


 yes it did ,yours?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Kindheart

Yep.  It finally arrived...


----------



## Kindheart

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Kindheart
> 
> Yep. It finally arrived...


 
I ordered so many flippin jars of hemps seed TT and shea amla ,I should be ok for a loooong time .I have the fridge full of white jars LOL
Hopefully they won't spoil ,I checked them all and they look so delicious 
i need to try the Moringa Detangler ,I remember you telling me is one of your faves ..


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Kindheart  Yeah, that Moringa Ginseng Detangler is one of my absolute favorite Afroveda products.  

Also, the Ashlii Amala and now the Shikakaki Oil.

I have a Jar of the Power Oasis in the Freezer and a Blueberry Pomegrante in the Fridge.  

I really don't buy too many of her Butters.

Even tho' she's slow as Molasses.....I'll continue to support her (especially when there is a Sale).


----------



## Kindheart

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Kindheart Yeah, that Moringa Ginseng Detangler is one of my absolute favorite Afroveda products.
> 
> Also, the Ashlii Amala and now the Shikakaki Oil.
> 
> I have a Jar of the Power Oasis in the Freezer and a Blueberry Pomegrante in the Fridge.
> 
> I really don't buy too many of her Butters.
> 
> Even tho' *she's slow as Molasses*.....I'll continue to support her (especially when there is a Sale).


 
Girl now i wanna place another order ..and i can't ... I m on the Use up your Stash challenge lol 
I have a sample of the Citrus Oil and I really like it minus the scent .


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Kindheart

I want to try the Rice one and the Hibiscus one maybe BF if she has one of those 40%'ers she normally has......

ETA:  The "Deal of the Day" also has some good bargains.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Should be finishing up quite a bit of stuff within the next couple weeks.

Will try to knock out 5-7 products by the end of October.  

Used up: Naturelle Grow's Intensive Deep Conditioner *no back ups*


----------



## chebaby

chello peoples
Vonnie you be killin em love the hair.

so im wearing a bun today and i slathered my scalp in trigga. i think im going to stop brushing the front of my hair. im either going to twist my hair for a twist out everytime i wash my hair or continuing to do w&g styles without slicking it back.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

Chello Chelady!

What's new?  Sounds like your hair is responding well to bunning?  I bet it looks really nice and juicy!


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Chello Chelady!
> 
> What's new? Sounds like your hair is responding well to bunning? I bet it looks really nice and juicy!


  hey T.
nothing new at all. that sucks lol. im still loving that CR butter(which is more like a lotion cream).
i want to try twist outs cause im tired of the same style everyday.

whats going on with you?


----------



## natura87

Hello, long time no see.

Twisted my hair with Camille Rose  Almond Jai Twisting butter. Love the smell but teh consistency makes me wonder how well it will turn out.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

natura87 You are like the Ump-teenth person that has commented on Camille Rose consistency issues.......

chebaby  I'll have to get into that butter soon and check it out.  Are you going to repurchase it after you use this one up?


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @natura87 You are like the Ump-teenth person that has commented on Camille Rose consistency issues.......
> 
> @chebaby I'll have to get into that butter soon and check it out. Are you going to repurchase it after you use this one up?


 yea im pretty sure i will repurchase. if im not on to something else by then you know how we do


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> yea im pretty sure i will repurchase. if im not on to something else by then *you know how we do*


 

chebaby
..... *side eye*

Yeah... Um...I know how YOU Do!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@chebaby

If AveYou has a little flashy sale or something, you can restock then. I still want to try the CR Pomade.

Not sure what else I'd get? Maybe some CJ, HTN or Tiiva.erplexed (None of which I need).


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> ..... *side eye*
> 
> Yeah... Um...I know how YOU Do!


 


IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> If AveYou has a little flashy sale or something, you can restock then. I still want to try the CR Pomade.
> 
> Not sure what else I'd get? Maybe some CJ, HTN or Tiiva.erplexed (None of which I need).


 i forgot aveyou has CR products. yea i might stock up then.

last night i almost hit paynow on some kbb hair mask and some twisting cream i think the company is called coily kinks.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby  Don't be side-eyeing me!  Hmp.  You know how you do......

Yeah, they have CR nah.  I should run up in there right quick and do a BF wish-list just in case they do something....

I'll be ret-to-click PayNah.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby Don't be side-eyeing me! Hmp. You know how you do......
> 
> Yeah, they have CR nah. I should run up in there right quick and do a BF wish-list just in case they do something....
> 
> I'll be ret-to-click PayNah.


 you know why im side eyeing you you know how WE do

you make a BF cart and you wont be able to back out lol. youll be hitting paynah before you know it


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

Well...I ran up in there & made a BF list.  

I know I won't get all of that, but at least I have an idea should they have a little something........


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

I need to look for a DM Super Buttercreme.  I know I have a jar (or 2) somewhere......


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Well...I ran up in there & made a BF list.
> 
> I know I won't get all of that, but at least I have an idea should they have a little something........


 yea, at least you have an idea of what you would get. 


IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> I need to look for a DM Super Buttercreme. I know I have a jar (or 2) somewhere......


 i just sold my jar a few weeks ago. i dont even know why i purchased it. i knew i wasnt gonna use it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

I need to find that Jar. 

SMH.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> I need to find that Jar.
> 
> SMH.


 you gonna go looking for that jar and end up finding something else you forgot you had.
im not speaking from experience


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

Welp.  I found those _3 _Jars.....*cough*


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *you gonna go looking for that jar and end up finding something else you forgot you had.*
> *im not speaking from experience*


 
chebaby

Yup.  I did.


----------



## Ltown

Why paypal not validating my account? They are trying to get me to get an account offering so bull and saying they put money in a saving account that is not mine and validate. Well no paypal no ordering for me.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Welp. I found those _3 _Jars.....*cough*


 3 jars?


IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Yup. I did.


 lmao. i knew it.

i cant wait to go back to braid outs. trying to remember why i stopped doing them in the first place. i think it was because with the humidity the style didnt last.
but im going back. i remember my braid outs would last all week 

in fact tonight im gonna shampoo and condition with jane carter conditioner and do a braid out with dew and shine and define cant wait.
i think what im gonna start doing is braid outs all winter and w&g all summer


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ltown
You can still go in to your PayPal Account.  All that other stuff popped up on me too, but I just by-passed it and went directly into my account and logged in as normal.

chebaby

Girl, I didn't remember having no durn 3 Jars....I thought I had 2.  SMH.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Ltown
> You can still go in to your PayPal Account. All that other stuff popped up on me too, but I just by-passed it and went directly into my account and logged in as normal.
> 
> @chebaby
> 
> Girl, I didn't remember having no durn 3 Jars....I thought I had 2. SMH.


 you probably had more than that you just cant find the other jars


----------



## chebaby

i forgot how cold it is. i aint doing no durn braid out tonight, i cant go to sleep with no wet braids in the weather.

imma oil my scalp with trigga and put my bun right back in.

sunday imma henna for 2 hours, steam with something and then do 9 braids for a braid out using oyin stuff. or i might get fancy and use something else


----------



## Ltown

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Ltown
> You can still go in to your PayPal Account. All that other stuff popped up on me too, but I just by-passed it and went directly into my account and logged in as normal.
> 
> @chebaby
> 
> Girl, I didn't remember having no durn 3 Jars....I thought I had 2. SMH.


 
IDareT'sHair, it usually do but I tried to order yesterday and was denied. So now they keep claiming that I need to verify 2 deposit they put in my account not there. This has never happen before, I keep trying to verify with no progress and I'm not getting a card from them either.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

Thanks Ladies!! I'm trying to switch up how i protective style and this was a nice formal one that was quick & easy.

Going to do cassia tomorrow after the gym.  Debating if I want to curlformer or some other style.  If its raining def no curlformers.

bajandoc86- here is a head shot.  The back is a simple high french roll and the left over hair and bangs are gathered to the side for a bun.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

Ltown- be careful some of those verification things are scams to steal your identity.  I would call them rather then keep trying to submit.


----------



## chebaby

guess what i noticed? CR products turn yellow and gets softer after a few months. i just checked my products and my twisting butter and aloe whipped gel used to be buttery and pure white in color. i just checked them a few weeks ago and they looked the same. i just checked them a minute ago and they are both now a dark yellow and are really really soft like a thick lotion.


----------



## Ltown

Vonnieluvs08 said:


> Thanks Ladies!! I'm trying to switch up how i protective style and this was a nice formal one that was quick & easy.
> 
> Going to do cassia tomorrow after the gym.  Debating if I want to curlformer or some other style.  If its raining def no curlformers.
> 
> bajandoc86- here is a head shot.  The back is a simple high french roll and the left over hair and bangs are gathered to the side for a bun.



Vonnieluvs08, I like this, i've done something like this it was more like high bun with the bang.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Vonnieluvs08 is absolutely right Ltown.  I would not continue attempting and would contact PayPal directly.


----------



## SimJam

Vonnieluvs08 said:


> @Ltown- be careful some of those verification things are scams to steal your identity.  I would call them rather then keep trying to submit.





IDareT'sHair said:


> @Vonnieluvs08 is absolutely right @Ltown.  I would not continue attempting and would contact PayPal directly.



@Ltown I tripple concur !!!!

call paypal sounds like a phishing ploy - 'specially  the part about having put money in an account for you


----------



## Ltown

SimJam said:


> @Ltown I tripple concur !!!!
> 
> call paypal sounds like a phishing ploy - 'specially  the part about having put money in an account for you





IDareT'sHair said:


> Vonnieluvs08 is absolutely right Ltown.  I would not continue attempting and would contact PayPal directly.



IDareT'sHair, SimJam, Vonnieluv08, this is something new that paypal is doing now.  They are enforcing it now, i already spoke with them, they have been depositing small amount they say for year but if your bank is like mine it doesn't show it as paypal.  look for 1-5 cents on your statements.

I just spoke with my bank no money from paypal have been depoist in 60 days.  They disable the wrong account.  This is messing with my evay ordering.


----------



## SimJam

Oh ok, just want to make sure u weren't being preyed upon.
I havnt got any such messages from paypal


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My Baby-Bubba DC'er shipped today.  So far, so good.  At least we know the shipping time is decent.


----------



## SimJam

Miss T how comes u on during da day?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

SimJam

I had a Dental Procedure earlier today......


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I ordered some of that Mineral Rich via that Mineral Rich Thread (it came today) and my Tea(s) also came. I ordered:

Peppermint
Burdock Root
Nettle
Horsetail *is back ordered*

Ltown  I don't know if you saw in the Coffee/Tea Thread, but my Moringa Teas came yesterday.

Thank you!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72

Have you looked at that Mineral Rich?


----------



## SimJam

IDareT'sHair said:


> SimJam
> 
> I had a Dental Procedure earlier today......



awwww hope ur feeling better.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

SimJam

Thank You Ms. Jam!


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair I'm so sorry to hear about your IPN experience. I hope it gets rectified soon.


----------



## Ltown

SimJam said:


> Oh ok, just want to make sure u weren't being preyed upon.
> I havnt got any such messages from paypal



SimJam, this whole thing is crazy i called paypal and this guy insist that deposit are madeto verify so i guess i won't be dealing with paypal.  You ladies don't required verification so you won't get the notices.


----------



## SimJam

wow we're quiet tonight

not doing anything special, about to do put on some megatek/tea mix (dont remember whats in the tea lol)


----------



## Brownie518

Hey, ladies!! 

I did a nice Trigger massage this morning and I let that sit all day. I"m about to wash in a few. I"m back on my BV Smoove finally. 
I plan to do a nice tea rinse, too.


----------



## Ltown

IDareT'sHair said:


> Shay72
> 
> Have you looked at that Mineral Rich?


IDareT'sHair,  I'm looking for liquid vitamins but tis don't have all the other i guess it suppose to be just minerals.  I might look for it on the ground to compare price. do you still take silica liquid?, heck all the tea rinse we do with horsetail we should of been drinking it. Hope you feel better.  I hate dental work even cleanng.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ltown 

Yeah, But I'm almost done with my Bottle of Liquid Silica, so I decided to try the Mineral Rich.  It's a larger bottle and more cost effective than the Liquid Silica.

I'll try it and see how it goes & how I feel taking it.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

Morning Ladies!

I did a cassia treatment yesterday with just cassia and a tea mix (black, roobis, rosehips/hibiscus).  My hair felt really strong and moisturized with just those 2 ingredients.  I DC and detangled with Komaza Olive DC and put some oil on my scalp.  I rinsed put in HV Red Tea LI and put it in a high pony puff.  I want to twist it up in some mini twists but I don't have the time or the patience to do it right now.

It's cold here this morning and I'm too lazy to get out of bed and get breakfast.  So sad.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Vonnieluvs08

Good Mernin' Ms. V!

Well, IPN issued me a refund via PayPal (I filed a dispute yesterday).  

I think I've learned my lesson this time, to leave this vendor alone.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

Morning Ms T!

Sorry that you went through all that.  Glad paypal refunded you.  

One day these online vendors will learn we don't play. And we will let everyone know that your mess stinks.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Vonnieluvs08 said:


> *And we will let everyone know that your mess stinks.*


 
@Vonnieluvs08

    True.

It's unfortunate because I really did like 'several' of her items.


----------



## Shay72

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Shay72
> 
> Have you looked at that Mineral Rich?


Nope. I will go take a look at the thread.


----------



## Ltown

Hello ladies! 

I'm done with stats, now to 2 more new classes next week. Nothing new with hair or products waiting for BF sales. So for anyone that haven't verify their accounts with paypal here is new procedures. You will get 2 deposits, which should say paypal; those earlier days they weren't putting them in my account. When you verify they'll want the exact amount to confirm that you are using your account. It will be cents. I finally got this verify/straight. 

@IDareT'sHair, you know I'm come to OH and give you a big hug for being nice and patience with vendors. IPN don't deserve your kindness.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Evenin' Lovely Ladies!

My NaturallyTheStore order came today! I'm lovin' that little store. 

My Horsetail Tea also came today 

And the 12 ounce DC'er Slippery Elm, Marshmallow Root & Cinnamon from Naturelle Grow. 

I need to see how it smells.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair

Hey, girl. I like that Naturally, too!  My hair is loving those oils I got from there. 

What's that DC from Naturelle you talkin' 'bout...?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

Here:
http://www.etsy.com/listing/111398758/newslippery-elm-bark-marshmallow-root?ref=cat2_gallery_2


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> Here:
> http://www.etsy.com/listing/111398758/newslippery-elm-bark-marshmallow-root?ref=cat2_gallery_2


IDareT'sHair

I just saw it. I like the sound of those ingredients. Have you tried that Grow Balm or whatever it's called? That sounds good, too.  I see she has quite a few new items. The Orange & Hibiscus DC sounds nice, too.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518  No, I haven't tried the Balm.  It's also new.  Imma convo' her and tell her to let me know about her BF Sale and I'll post it.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518  No, I haven't tried the Balm.  It's also new.  Imma convo' her and tell her to let me know about her BF Sale and I'll post it.


IDareT'sHair

Sounds good. I might try some things before then, see what she workin with.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518  Check out that Blended Hairitage Thread in the Vendor/Seller's Forum

*cough & side-eye*


----------



## Seamonster

I found someone on a board with some Enso, lol. 

I purchased everything they had, and I didn't even check to see what I got.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Seamonster  Nice Haul Lady!


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair said:
			
		

> Brownie518
> 
> Here:
> http://www.etsy.com/listing/111398758/newslippery-elm-bark-marshmallow-root?ref=cat2_gallery_2



IDareT'sHair - now that looks good.  She might get this money if she has a nice sale


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Golden75

Girl...Where you been? 

Anyway, yeah, I just convo'ed her and told her to keep me posted on her BF Sales, and I would post it for her.


----------



## Brownie518

I haven't purchased anything so far. I got caught up at work and ended up missing Claudie's sale, unfortunately. 
I did get to use up some stuff:

Shi Naturals Tea Rinse (1 backup)
Destination Hydration (no backup)
Claudie's Renew Protein (1 backup)
IPN TeaLightful Shine 4oz (2 backups)

Right now I'm working on Rosemary Pomade, HH Green Tea Time , LaVida Ayurvedic oil, and Claudie's Fortifying conditioner. I've got 1 backup of each, except the Claudie's. 

I'm considering trying out some Naturelle Grow and maybe reupping on some Silk Dreams this weekend. Haven't decided yet...


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair

Naturelle Grow's shipping...now that's what I'm talkin about!!!


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair said:
			
		

> @Golden75
> 
> Girl...Where you been?
> 
> Anyway, yeah, I just convo'ed her and told her to keep me posted on her BF Sales, and I would post it for her.



IDareT'sHair - I been here, lurking .  Not buying or using so I'm just watching from the sidelines.  Almost hit pay nah on that Mineral Rich.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Golden75 Do you have 'hair' in or something that's stopping you from using stuff?

You should get that Mineral Rich and get in the Challenge Imma start for 2013

@Brownie518 Nice use up list Ms. B I didn't know you missed Claudie's Sale? WOW!

My Baby-Bubba DC'er should be here soon.


----------



## chebaby

chello ladies
yall know im itching to buy something right
i want terressentials mud wash, kbb hair mask, CR masque, and some other stuff.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair

I had my cart ready to check out and something happened at work and I had to jump up and didn't get back to it until it was too late. Oh, well. It's not like I don't have stuff to use, right? 
I'm mad at myself, though. You know I love me some Claudie's.


----------



## Brownie518

chebaby - What's up, girlie?

IDareT'sHair - I'm about to go hang with SO, watch a movie or something. I'll email you in the morning.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby  Che-llo Ms. Che!  Gurl Gone & get Your Haul on.....oke:

Are you getting all that stuff from Sage?  They carry all of it don't they?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

Gone & Get that Massage and Holler at me tomorrow.


----------



## chebaby

Brownie518 said:


> @chebaby - What's up, girlie?
> 
> @IDareT'sHair - I'm about to go hang with SO, watch a movie or something. I'll email you in the morning.


 hey brownie. sitting here trying not to hit paynah lol.


IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby Che-llo Ms. Che! Gurl Gone & get Your Haul on.....oke:
> 
> Are you getting all that stuff from Sage? They carry all of it don't they?


 
dont be tempting me T. im tryna be good


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *dont be tempting me T. im tryna be good*


 
chebaby 

Get it Girl, Get it, Get it, Get it!  It's been a minute since you bought anything.


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair - I have my hair in mini-twists.  I'm trying to preserve them so I only use oils.  I am using Claudies End Insurance also.  

I may try the mineral rich, but I need to use up the silica and find the rest of my Vivisical


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Get it Girl, Get it, Get it, Get it! It's been a minute since you bought anything.


 true, i havent purchased anything in a long while. ive been good
but i do want some kbb. dont ask me why but i feel like hauling from her.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75 said:


> I have my hair in mini-twists. I'm trying to preserve them so I only use oils. I am using Claudies End Insurance also.
> 
> I may try the mineral rich, *but I need to use up the silica and find the rest of my Vivisical*


 
Golden75

Hmp.  Shole Do......:dollar:

How long will the Mini-Twist last?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@chebaby I think you're going to really like the Hydroquench Strawberry. It's nice.

And that's true, you haven't hauled in a while.  A KBB Haul???? hmmm....


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair said:
			
		

> Golden75
> 
> Hmp.  Shole Do......:dollar:
> 
> How long will the Mini-Twist last?



IDareT'sHair - that's what I'm trying to find out!  I  had bigger ones in for 2 weeks.  They didn't last thru wash & DC, but I really wasn't trying.  Hoping to get 3-4 weeks in this set, since I made them smaller.  

I keep forgetting about the silica.  Imma try to toss it in my water bottle in the am.  Did you take the recommended amount or more?  Shoot and I got the bamboo tea bags.  I need to get it in!


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby I think you're going to really like the Hydroquench Strawberry. It's nice.
> 
> And that's true, you haven't hauled in a while. A KBB Haul???? hmmm....


 i cant wait to use it. i pulled out my cj daily fix so i can save the strawberry one. im sure ill love it because i adore the coconut lime one

i want some kbb so bad i want the mask, the cream(but i dont need this cause i can only use it during the summer anyway), i kinda want that new mist too. and and that new pomade she got, ill take that too lol.
but if i get it itll probably come from sage. i aint got time to be ordering straight from kern.


----------



## beautyaddict1913

The only thing that I've bought this week was more safari print croc clips, 16 oz. Claudies gel (holy grail gel) lol, and Claudies tea spritz. I'm going to try to hold out on buying until Black Friday. I already started making lists!


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

Being super hair lazy.  It's cold and I don't have the energy.  Still in a high puff.  Put some Trigga on the scalp.  Bout to mix the regular and the lite and use that twice a week and try to finish up my Green Tea pomade from blended beauty.

I saw that yt vid on african stretching/threading and now I want stretched hair. Thats one reason I'm hair lazy.  My hair is been in some easy style for the last 3wks and I've gotten comfortable.

Been perusing Etsy and my fave online vendors trying not to hit paynah on anything but get my BF lists together.  I seen a bunch of new DCs I wanna try.  I'm such a DC junkie.


----------



## natura87

Hello ladies and lurkers. Lomg time no see. I havent been on in a while, I've had a lot going on. I actually like the CRAJTB. Although the texture is not what I am used to /expected it gave me crazy definition. I havent bought anything in months, just shopping my stash when I get the chance. I dont even really need anything for BF but if I were to get anything it would be BASK.


----------



## Golden75

Bee Mine had a quick little something and I hit pay nah!  Free 8oz Luscious Cream w/ $35purchase.  I saw the post at 11:50 and the sale ended at 11:59.  Got Curly Butter - 8oz, Juicy Spritz 8 oz, samples of the Botanical Poo and Avocado Cream Condish.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Deleted......................


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75

The BM Sale ends tonight at Midnight.  I was thinking about getting a 16 ounce DC'er and a Luscious and another Free Luscious.

I need to think on that.


----------



## Brownie518

beautyaddict1913

Where'd you get the print croc clips??


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518  Hi Ms. B! chebaby Hi Ms. Che-lady!

What Ya'll Buying?????

I started a thread in the Vendor's Forum to put any new vendors anyone comes across.


----------



## Ltown

Brownie518 said:


> beautyaddict1913
> 
> Where'd you get the print croc clips??


Brownie518, i got mine at sallys.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ltown

Hi Ms. Ltown!

I'm under the dryer...didn't finish up anythingerplexed

Close tho'


----------



## Ltown

IDareT'sHair said:


> Ltown
> 
> Hi Ms. Ltown!
> 
> I'm under the dryer...didn't finish up anythingerplexed
> 
> Close tho'



IDareT'sHair, what are you doing henna?  I'm chllin, no homework. Its chillin today cold front coming a little too early for us.  I'm on the end of my of using up my last Jasmine .  I don't like having things for over a year especially without dates.  I probably need to get rid of my eo oils, haven't infuse anything in a while.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

beautyaddict1913

Clawd....No Ms. Beauty ain't on here too???????

It's time to Par'Tay


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ltown

No, Just a regular ol' wash-day.  Nothing special.  And definitely not Hendigo.  

I need to tho'erplexed

_*stares at grey popping out errwhere*_.....


----------



## Brownie518

Thanks Ltown  Maybe I'll stop by Sally's tomorrow. I haven't been there in a looong time. 

IDareT'sHair - Hey, girl! I just massaged in some Trigga and put my hair up in a clip.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518

Hey Ya' Ms. B! That LaVida Ayurvedic looks good. I wish I woulda' gotten 2 bottles.erplexed

I may go back in there.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518 Hi Ms. B! @chebaby Hi Ms. Che-lady!
> 
> What Ya'll Buying?????
> 
> I started a thread in the Vendor's Forum to put any new vendors anyone comes across.


 i called sage today to order some terressentials mud wash and they told me they dont do phone orderserplexed


----------



## SimJam

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Ltown
> 
> _*stares at grey popping out errwhere*_.....



my stylist asked me if I did something bad to someone why all my grays right in the front of my head, like its retribution lol...........hence the decision to henna this weekend


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> i called sage today to order some terressentials mud wash *and they told me they dont do phone orders*erplexed


 
chebaby

SMH..........

What You Gone Do?


----------



## beautyaddict1913

Brownie518 said:


> @beautyaddict1913
> 
> Where'd you get the print croc clips??


 
Brownie518 at Sallys! Let me know if you cant find it at yours, I can get you some. The print just makes croc clips so much more fun to use lol!


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> SMH..........
> 
> What You Gone Do?


 wasnt they doing phone orders for qhemet? i really wanted that durn mud wash lol. but beauty might send me some if she has it so im looking forward to that,
i feel like my hair needs a good cleansing and a good steamin


----------



## Brownie518

Thanks beautyaddict1913 . I love my croc clips! I used them all the time but I've never seen any printed ones. I'm going to check tomorrow!


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair said:
			
		

> Golden75
> 
> The BM Sale ends tonight at Midnight.  I was thinking about getting a 16 ounce DC'er and a Luscious and another Free Luscious.
> 
> I need to think on that.



IDareT'sHair -  I just saw 11:59 est time and thought noon.  When I read her post in the vendor forum she didn't specify am or pm.


----------



## chebaby

im am so glad sunday i will go back to braid outs
i LOVE butter season hair gonna be nice and buttery. imma use so much butter itll run down my forehead


----------



## Brownie518

chebaby

I love butta season, too. I have to dig in the stash and pull all mine out, get them buttas lined up, ready for work. I need them, too. This weather has been crazy lately.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby 

I feel that way too about all the Buttas' & Oilzzzzz.

I feel like I'm using mine too fast.  It's only October.


----------



## chebaby

Brownie518 said:


> @chebaby
> 
> I love butta season, too. I have to dig in the stash and pull all mine out, get them buttas lined up, ready for work. I need them, too. This weather has been crazy lately.


 Brownie518, its the best hair seaon which butters you pulling out?

im looking forward to AV the most thats shocking lol.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> I feel that way too about all the Buttas' & Oilzzzzz.
> 
> I feel like I'm using mine too fast. It's only October.


 yea the season just started lmao. slow down. but i feel ya. drenching your hair in oils and butters just feel so right


----------



## beautyaddict1913

Its hot here today so no buttas for me lol. I was hoping I would be able to use up some stuff but its really time for me to try stuff so that I know what I need to order for BF. This weekend I will try the Bask Cacao. I want to get some YAM if she has a sale. Her stuff goes fast! Anyone tried YAM? I heard its a lot like Qhemet OHHB.
Next weekend I want to try Marie Dean Peach Syrup because I want to order from her too. But that will be it! I already have the neverending Bee Mine DC open lol, so I dont need more than three DC's open at a time. But thats primarily my reason for loving the Bee Mine DC. I use DC's so fast - KBB is four uses for me, but I promise I have used this Bee Mine like 5 or 6 times and I still have like 3/4 a jar left lol. Its only 8 ounces too lol


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> yea the season just started lmao. *slow down. but i feel ya. drenching your hair in oils and butters just feel so right*


 
chebaby

Ooooo La La!......


----------



## Brownie518

Let's see, my buttas:

CD Healthy Hair butter
Shi Naturals Prepoo buttercream
Claudie's Murumuru Acai butter
MD Aloe & Mint pomade
IPN Root Food 
Siamese Twists Luxury Butter Souffle

...for starters


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518 @chebaby

Here are 'some' of mine.

Pomade Shop
It's Perfectly Natural *hmp*  
Claudie's Iman, Revitalizer, Murumuru, Quinoa
Njoi CreationS
Liquid Gold Green Magic
Hairitage Hydrations
Qhemet Biologics
Butters N Bars
Saravun Castor, Olive, Broccoli Creams/Butters
SheScentIt Marula


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

Check it Out:

http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=...uIHoCQ&usg=AFQjCNFStQmvBPNRypgABVwftrvVmv4Dmw


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518 @chebaby
> 
> Here are 'some' of mine.
> 
> Pomade Shop
> It's Perfectly Natural *hmp*
> Claudie's Iman, Revitalizer, Murumuru, Quinoa
> Njoi CreationS
> Liquid Gold Green Magic
> Hairitage Hydrations
> Qhemet Biologics
> Butters N Bars
> Saravun Castor, Olive, Broccoli Creams/Butters
> SheScentIt Marula


 Brownie518 and IDareT'sHair, yall got some good butters
ill be using:

AV shea amla
AV BARE
CR moisture butter
CR twist butter
bee mine luscious butter
AV hemp seed butter
komaza califia butter(gorgot about this one)


----------



## chebaby

i have a few others but i aint press to use them yet


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *i have a few others but i aint press to use them yet*


 
chebaby

Um...Yeah...Me Too! 

Like I forgot all about CR Butter until I read your post.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Used up 1 Hairitage Hydrations Jojoba & Argan Oil Creamy. 

I think I have a back up of this one.  If not, I have other HH Creamies in the Stash.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Um...Yeah...Me Too!
> 
> Like I forgot all about CR Butter until I read your post.


  some of them we gonna have to start calling back burner butters

like my oyin whipped pudding and curls whipped cream


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby  Gurl...We gone whip through all them buttas' before Spring.  

And lotions.

I have my Big-Daddy-Dew, some DB, some Komaza some Hairitage and some other Lotions.....


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@chebaby What Lotions are you using.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby What Lotions are you using.


 i will be using dew(thats what im using sunday) and darcys shea lotion for now. when i want to move on to something else i will pull out CR moisture milk.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby Gurl...We gone whip through all them buttas' before Spring.
> 
> And lotions.
> 
> I have my Big-Daddy-Dew, some DB, some Komaza some Hairitage and some other Lotions.....


 them buttas gonna be gone by the time we finish. them jars gonna be so empty
i know them AV jars are huge though.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

QB's Jars are Big too.  You have some of the Hairitage Lotions/Creamies too don't you?  

You should try those out.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75

I take 1 Tablespoon of Liquid Silica as per the directions.

My Bamboo Tea I've been using for Rinses (instead of drinking).


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> QB's Jars are Big too. You have some of the Hairitage Lotions/Creamies too don't you?
> 
> You should try those out.


 yea those jars are big. i got rid of most of my qhemet. all i got left is the detangling ghee and the auhthuioasjd twist butter.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> yea those jars are big.* i got rid of most of my qhemet.* all i got left is the detangling ghee and the auhthuioasjd twist butter.


 
chebaby

I know.  I have it ova' here.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

I'm not excited about BF...


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> chebaby
> 
> I'm not excited about BF...



IDareT'sHair - you weren't talkin to me but I'm not either. Probably cuz I plan on getting a lot of stuff in the next week or two...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

I'm talkin' to you too.  I'm talking to anybody that's on.

Yeah, I've been haulin' like Kray-Kray, so I would look good sitting this one out.

I might get some SD's tho'


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> I know. I have it ova' here.


oh yea



IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> I'm not excited about BF...


 me either
i mean there is stuff i will probably get but its stuff i can get anytime.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *me either*
> *i mean there is stuff i will probably get but its stuff i can get anytime.*


 
chebaby

This is how I feel. 

I may try some new stuff from some of the 'newer' vendors out there.


----------



## mkd

Hi girls!  I wasn't feeling my hair today soi decided to do henna at the last minute, now I have to stay up all night to rinse it out.  I don't think i can sleep if it.  

Is everyone gone?


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> This is how I feel.
> 
> I may try some new stuff from some of the 'newer' vendors out there.


 i know i want something new. maybe some new lotions or something.

i was looking at curly kinks leave in and twist cream but i dont know.


mkd said:


> Hi girls! I wasn't feeling my hair today soi decided to do henna at the last minute, now I have to stay up all night to rinse it out. I don't think i can sleep if it.
> 
> Is everyone gone?


 hey mkd
henna makes the hair right you know you can leave it on for 2-3 hours and get the same results? you dont have to leave it on all night.


----------



## IronButterfly

> yea those jars are big. i got rid of most of my qhemet. all i got left is the detangling ghee and the *auhthuioasjd* twist butter.


 chebaby I laughed so hard i farted!!


----------



## mkd

chebaby, hey girl. I was shooting for four hours.  I don't know though because i still have to rinse out and steam.


----------



## Ltown

IDareT'sHair said:


> Brownie518
> 
> I'm talkin' to you too.  I'm talking to anybody that's on.
> 
> Yeah, I've been haulin' like Kray-Kray, so I would look good sitting this one out.
> 
> I might get some SD's tho'


IDareT'sHair.  you ain't stopping nothing


----------



## chebaby

mkd said:


> @chebaby, hey girl. I was shooting for four hours. I don't know though because i still have to rinse out and steam.


 i would cut down one hour just so you can get your steam on. but either way is good.


----------



## robot.

I wish I had hair to twist so I could use this hair butter http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QUVuzvkrav0&feature=g-u-u


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Mernin' Ladies!

Work called & woke me up this dang early. *cough* it is _after 9_

Anyway, just applied some "Sprout" to my hair and will check my email.

I will probably lie back down and try to re-crash.


----------



## Brownie518

Good mornin', ya'll. Woke up all cold this mornin!!  And then it's supposed to be in the 70s tomorrow!! I already have the worst cold right now . 

I need some retail therapy... I'm off to go browse...


----------



## Brownie518

I'm looking around, making lists of what I want/need from who. I'm also trying to decide what I want for Christmas. I'm almost done with my shopping so now it's time to see what I want. 

I'm making reup lists from here:

Silk Dreams
Hairitage Hydrations
Shi Naturals
Claudie's
Hairveda
Hydratherma Naturals


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

Still being hair lazy plus been in the gym so I'm bunning it.  Next week I'll put in some mini twists or mini braids and give my hair a rest.

I've been using Pura mumuru milk and I like it probably reup for BF. Will oil scalp with green tea stuff and seal with some oil.  Going to use up my IPN since I don't plan to order from her ever again.

Bout to nap before work.  Have a great day ladies!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Used up 1 Hairitage Hydrations "Sprout" *no backups*


----------



## SimJam

did my henna today - used up a bottle of VO5 MM - 1 trillion back ups  

been a real lazy day.

fell asleep with some SD chocolate bliss on in my hair therapy wrap. Up now but lazy to wash it out.

On the homefront ... lol ... I roasted a huge cabbage and Ive been eating it all afternoon. Hope u cant overdose on cabbage because I might be close to that limit


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My Baby-Bubba DC'er arrived today...And it smells Delish.  

Kinda like HTN or SD Vanilla Silk.  A very delicious edible smelling Vanilla Creme.

It looks good.  Can't wait to try it.  I stuck it in the Fridge.  I think I may buy some more of his stuff.


----------



## Brownie518

Cant wait to get a review of that Baby Bubba ...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518  Girl, it smells Guud.  And it's so fluffy looking.  Can't wait to try it.  

I think I might try that one lotion and the Hair Pomade since I'm looking for a replacement for IPN.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

IDareT'sHair said:


> *Used up 1 Hairitage Hydrations "Sprout" *no backups**


 
_*cough*_ Um...I found a back up Yeah......


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518

I want:

http://www.etsy.com/listing/9355400...type=gallery&ga_ship_to=US&ga_search_type=all

And This:

http://www.etsy.com/listing/9170264...type=gallery&ga_ship_to=US&ga_search_type=all


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair

That pomade was on my list and I was just looking at that milk. I like the ingredients...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

Yeah, some of the other stuff like that Castor Mist sounds like it would be good for Summer.

That DC'er smells thebomb.com


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

I looked at his site and added it to my faves. Made a lil cart so if his BF sale is good I will get the dc, hair milk and something else I can't remember. 

T looking forward to your review. I love vanilla scented stuff.

Opened my Komaza Shea lotion it nice and thick. Don't know if they still carry that one.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Vonnieluvs08

Speaking of Komaza, I need to see if they still carry that Scalp Butter I liked.

ETA:  I didn't know they changed their Site & their Packaging......


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

Yeah they have been updating there brand for the last year or so. It started when they changed the lines and got rid of a lot of people favorites. I'm going to check it out. It's been a few months since I looked their way.


----------



## Shay72

Vonnieluvs08 said:


> Yeah they have been updating there brand for the last year or so. It started when they *changed the lines and got rid of a lot of people favorites.* I'm going to check it out. It's been a few months since I looked their way.


 
Exactly why I don't buy from them anymore .


----------



## IDareT'sHair

They (Komaza) still have that Scalp Butter I like, so I'll look into it.  I am still looking for a replacement for IPN


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Used up: 1 Njoi CreationS Healthy Hair Butta' w/MSM *no back ups*


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Njoi CreationS This Weekend 20% Code = *PINKLUV*


----------



## Ltown

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> I want:
> 
> http://www.etsy.com/listing/9355400...type=gallery&ga_ship_to=US&ga_search_type=all
> 
> And This:
> 
> http://www.etsy.com/listing/9170264...type=gallery&ga_ship_to=US&ga_search_type=all


IDareT'sHair, i like leave ingredients. I'm lurk and wait for some reviews.


----------



## natura87

Hi y'all.


Shampoo'd last night with a Shea Moisture shampoo (old formula..found it on clearance at a BSS so I stocked up), DC'd with Purabody Naturals Chocolate Smoothie and followed that up with Bask's Yam Nectar. I used PBN Murumuru moisture milk as my leave in and went to bed. 

My hair feels amazeballs right now.  

1 more use of the Moisture milk but I have several backups. 

I will braid my hair up later on tonight for a braidout. I have 2 interviews back to back tomorrow.


----------



## SimJam

natura87 best of luck with your interviews !!!!


----------



## natura87

IDareT'sHair said:


> @natura87 You are like the Ump-teenth person that has commented on Camille Rose consistency issues.......
> 
> @chebaby I'll have to get into that butter soon and check it out. Are you going to repurchase it after you use this one up?


 

Its not bad just weird...I am just used to my butters being butters and not creams. It gives great definition.


----------



## Ltown

Hello ladies! 

I plan on bunning for the colder months, i tried the mini braids it wasn't a good look my hair looked anorexia too fine. 
I used up my past Jasmine silks that was a good product. I brought manentail dentangler from sally's b1g1 free, good deal and i had coupon. I'm have to go back before the month over.


----------



## chebaby

chello ladies
it took so much for me not to go on a hair spending craze this weekend.
i didnt even get a chance to do my hair this weekend. but i did put it up in a big juicy side bun all weekend.
last night i rubbed in some trigga and today i shampooed with come clean and conditioned and detangled with shea moistures purification masque. then i used giovanni direct as a leave in for a wash and go. the rest of this week i will bun.

so far i like the purification masque. my hair seems very very light and free it feels like there is no weight to it and instead of it hanging down like it normally does on the first day it is already full and fluffy like 2nd or 3rd day hair.
tonight i will rub in some trigga and bun using either CR moisture butter or AV shea amla as my moisturizer


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Hey Ladies!  

Chello Ms. Che! chebaby

Imma hafta' gone & pull that Purification Masque out.  It's been getting mad-love lately.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> Hey Ladies!
> 
> Chello Ms. Che! @chebaby
> 
> Imma hafta' gone & pull that Purification Masque out. It's been getting mad-love lately.


 hey T.
yea i saw that thread on the masque and was like  now i really gotta pull it out lol.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@chebaby 

Girl, how did you use it? I've had it a while, but tryna' figure out if I need to sit under the dryer with it on or what?


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Girl, how did you use it? I've had it a while, but tryna' figure out if I need to sit under the dryer with it on or what?


 next time imma steam it in.
but today i didnt have much time so i just used it on wet hair after i shampooed for about 5-10 minutes. you can instantly feel it melting away your tangles but at the same time it sunk into my hair. it didnt feel like it coated my hair like a lot of deep conditioners do.
like cj rehab, coats the hair and silk dreams deep conditioners coat the hair too. this one sunk inside the hair. but then again it is MUCH thinner than those other conditioners i named.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@chebaby Doesn't it work in the place of a Cleansing Conditioner? 

That's how I was going to use it (I think) and then cowash it out with something.

I think @Brownie518 and @Shay72 might use it as a Pre-Poo?


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby Doesn't it work in the place of a Cleansing Conditioner?
> 
> That's how I was going to use it (I think) and then cowash it out with something.
> 
> I think @Brownie518 and @Shay72 might use it as a Pre-Poo?


 it might cause i know my hair feels much cleaner i wasnt expecting that from a conditioner. i like it though.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *it might cause i know my hair feels much cleaner i wasnt expecting that from a conditioner. i like it though.*


 
chebaby

I think since it's "Purification" Masque and it has 'clay' so I think it does some sort cleansing.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> I think since it's "Purification" Masque and it has 'clay' so I think it does some sort cleansing.


 yea probably so. i wasnt expecting that since the clay is like the 6th or 7th ingredient. but it feels good. imma use it again this weekend if im too lazy to henna which i probably will be lol.
i love the way my hair feels and looks after i use clay products which is why i love that terressentials mud wash.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Okay......My Refund from IPN (echeck) was 'denied' by the Seller's Bank. 

So, PayPal is suppose to re-submit the echeck. 

Why doesn't she just refund my Credit Card?  What a mess.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> Okay......My Refund from IPN (echeck) was 'denied' by the Seller's Bank.
> 
> So, PayPal is suppose to re-submit the echeck.
> 
> Why doesn't she just refund my Credit Card? What a mess.


 that is def. a mess


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

I knew something was really shady about her.  I want my Money.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> I knew something was really shady about her. I want my Money.


 im mad the bank rejected her check


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *im mad the bank rejected her check*


 
chebaby  Why wouldn't you just refund the C. Card?  Why would you 'issue' the Refund in an e-check? 

Shouldn't the C. Card simply be refunded?


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby Why wouldn't you just refund the C. Card? Why would you 'issue' the Refund in an e-check?
> 
> Shouldn't the C. Card simply be refunded?


 thats what i would they. they usually give your  money back the same way you gave it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> thats what i would they. *they usually give your money back the same way you gave it.*


 
chebaby

That's what I thought.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> That's what I thought.


 she sounds shady


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Finished up 1 4 ounce IPN Pumpkin Butter.  I have 1 4 ounce back up


----------



## divachyk

I feel like a stranger up in here as my regi has become rather boring. I'm Aubrey Organics for almost everything these days. My hair was breaking after my last TU and Aubrey Organics is what I relied on heavily for the past 8 weeks. I've recently incorporated Kenra back into the fold now that my hair is correcting itself. I'll get back on those handmades soon but I'm sticking with what's working for now.


----------



## Ltown

IDareT'sHair said:


> Okay......My Refund from IPN (echeck) was 'denied' by the Seller's Bank.
> 
> So, PayPal is suppose to re-submit the echeck.
> 
> Why doesn't she just refund my Credit Card?  What a mess.



IDareT'sHair, i'm sorry you have trouble with this vendor.  You only get one time with me to prove youself.  

divachyk, i'm sorry you had setback. Do what works for you!  I don't have any complains on hair products that are from stores, with mineral oils or parbans.  Never heard of any serious disease or hair loss from using other than natural products, thats what we grew up on and used prior to lhcf.


----------



## divachyk

Thanks Ltown. I've been acting like a natural (thanks Golden75 for recommending) with doing 2-3 day styles. I've been wearing french braids, goddess braids, flat twists, etc to keep from manipulating my hair. It has really worked out for me thus far. This type of protective styling will be a staple in my regi going forward. I love rolling out of bed and not having to even think about hair. I also like going home and not thinking about hair as well - simply spritz and scarf, done! If I really want to be fancy, I'll squirt a little oil on my scalp here and there. I've gained additional "me time" in the mornings/evenings as a result. So digging this!


----------



## chebaby

so i caved and made a purchase last night.
i got SD pre x2, destination hydration, avocado something and chocolate something.

i need my pres like right now so i cant wait until they come. i should have gotten one of her butters too, specifically the mocha butter but i passed.

tonight if im not too lazy i will be making my own shea butter. im thinking the oils will be olive, wheat germ and either sweet almond oil or hemp seed oil. i dont know if my hemp seed oil has gone bad. im sure ive had it about 2 years.

oh and chello ladies
im in a second day bun today but i will be co washing tomorrow. it looks all stupid and frizzy despite my sleeping with a scarf tied so tight i thought my eyes would be permanantly pulled back.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

Yeah Che!  That butta' sounds good.  Smell both that Wheat Germ & the Hemp Seed to make sure they're not rancid.

That was a nice little SD Haul.  I know Brownie518 was going to do one soon.  I think I can wait until BF for SD's.

Not sure what I'll get?  Maybe some more Vanilla Silk and something else.

Under the dryer with Nexxus Emergencee


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Yeah Che! That butta' sounds good. Smell both that Wheat Germ & the Hemp Seed to make sure they're not rancid.
> 
> That was a nice little SD Haul. I know @Brownie518 was going to do one soon. I think I can wait until BF for SD's.
> 
> Not sure what I'll get? Maybe some more Vanilla Silk and something else.
> 
> Under the dryer with Nexxus Emergencee


 yea i only have a tiny bit of hemp seed oil left so if i have to trash it i aint mad. but i got a whole 16oz of wheat germ left it better not be bad. i really like that oil too. but i might have to go on and order more

i was making carts at curlmart, sage, HV, and SD and that was the only thing i hit paynah on. so i guess i really aint want the other stuff

i have a second jar of vanilla silk somewhere around here not sure where though lol, i aint seen it lol.

ohhhh i forgot all about nexxus emergencee


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

I wish I had another jar of Vanilla Silk.erplexed


----------



## SimJam

couple things I'll finish up next wash day


CJ honey butta - no backups 
Shea Moisture souffle - 1 back up (wont be repurchasing) 
Purabody muru muru moisture milk - one back up (vanilla )


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

mkd I PM'd you


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> I wish I had another jar of Vanilla Silk.erplexed


 i started to buy another jar but i dont use her products that often to need a bunch of jars sitting around lol.
if anything i should have gotten another jar of mocha


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> i started to buy another jar but i dont use her products that often to need a bunch of jars sitting around lol.
> *if anything i should have gotten another jar of mocha*


 
chebaby

Yep, you should have.  Especially since you lurve Protein!


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Yep, you should have. Especially since you lurve Protein!


 ill get another jar or 3 on BF ive been saving the jar i have now but my hair really dont need much protein in the winter anyway so this one jar should be good.

i cant wait to deep condition with shea moisture purification masque this weekend
when you pulling yours out.


oh and tomorrow i think i will cleanse with cj daily fix and condition and detangle with kyras hemp or cj smoothing conditioner.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@chebaby

SHOOT! I should have pulled out that SM Purification tonight. I forgot.

btw: I love the way you do that Math. _"Another Jar or 3."_ 

You are really good at Math.

Why do you think you need less Protein in the Fall/Winter?  Any idea?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@chebaby

So, I'm waiting on:
NaturallyTheStore
CocoButterSisters
Blended Hairitage
Silk Dreams


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> SHOOT! I should have pulled out that SM Purification tonight. I forgot.
> 
> btw: I love the way you do that Math. _"Another Jar or 3."_
> 
> You are really good at Math.
> 
> Why do you think you need less Protein in the Fall/Winter? Any idea?


 my math skills are off the chain

yea pull out that masque so we can compare notes. i might pick up another jar next time im in target.

wait i might be getting mixed up i gotta think for a second. i think in the summer i need a ton of moisture and in the winter i need protein??? i cant remember lmao.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair Did you get your refund from IPN?


----------



## mkd

chebaby, I don't think my hair likes protein when I have used henna,  it makes it hard.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl

Yeah, Ms. Curly. 

She was talmbout PayPal charged an account she had closed that didn't have no money in it and she doesn't understand why they tried to refund the money from that account.......

And then she issued another refund.  However, she did offer to send the order (after all of this) but she wouldn't be able to mail it out for another 2-3 days and I kindly said: "No, I'll take the refund"

In all of that, she never did say why she ignored my emails for 2 weeks.


----------



## mkd

Umm no ma'am IDareT'sHair.  Is she nuts?


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:
			
		

> curlyhersheygirl
> 
> Yeah, Ms. Curly.
> 
> She was talmbout PayPal charged an account she had closed that didn't have no money in it and she doesn't understand why they tried to refund the money from that account.......
> 
> And then she issued another refund.  However, she did offer to send the order (after all of this) but she wouldn't be able to mail it out for another 2-3 days and I kindly said: "No, I'll take the refund"
> 
> In all of that, she never did say why she ignored my emails for 2 weeks.



IDareT'sHair Wow that's crazy. Folks need to get it together there's way to many options to have to put up with that.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

mkd said:


> Umm no ma'am . *Is she nuts?*


 
@mkd

Um..You mean AM *I* NUTS????.... After that first ordeal with her ended up in a PayPal Dispute...I took my PJ'ing Kray behind and ordered from her again. (And had to file another Dispute). I'm the one that Nuts.



curlyhersheygirl said:


> *Wow that's crazy. Folks need to get it together there's way to many options to have to put up with that.*


 
@curlyhersheygirl

I figured out "the game" Instead of having supplies, ingredients, money for Postage etc....

I think she is 1) Using the money for Personal "stuff" 2)Using the money from 1 Sale to fulfill the next Sale and then on & on. Almost like a Ponzie. 

So, she takes the money from one sale to complete the next Sale. So money (sales) always has to be coming in or folks won't get their order. 

Just my theory, but something is 'off'.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair Your theories may not be far off folks feel they're slick. This year turned out to be worst than last year; another one bites the dust.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl mkd 

I told Brownie I was gone look on Naturally Curly to see if anybody had started a thread on her.  You know they take it skrait to the Jugular.  

They don't play with no Vendors over there.:mob:


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl

That's what I think is happening.  She is mixing her Personal & Business finances together and coming up short.

Her prices are way too high for that foolishness.

You know I counsel Small Businesses for a living.


----------



## chebaby

mkd said:


> @chebaby, I don't think my hair likes protein when I have used henna, it makes it hard.


 really???? well at least you know so dont over do it.

i can use both around the same time but my leave ins are very moisturizing so i guess it makes up for it.


----------



## Brownie518

Hey, ladies!! What's goin on? I'm here at work, last night for the week. 

I ordered that Naturelle Grow DC with the cinnamon in it and her Growth Balm. Just to test them out before BF, see if I like it...you know 

I haven't gotten anything else. I'm just making my way through the stash.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

Hey Lady-B! 

I guess you saw my post about IPN.  Anyway, I can't wait for us to compare notes on the Slippery Elm, Marshmallow & Cinnamon.

And I can't wait to hear your reivew on that other product.  I looked very closely at that, but skipped it. (for now).


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> Hey Lady-B!
> 
> I guess you saw my post about IPN.  Anyway, I can't wait for us to compare notes on the Slippery Elm, Marshmallow & Cinnamon.
> 
> And I can't wait to hear your reivew on that other product.  I looked very closely at that, but skipped it. (for now).


IDareT'sHair

Hey, girl. Sorry I missed you. Work is still a madhouse . But Naturelle does not play...my stuff shipped already so maybe it will be here by Friday wash day! I'll let you know!!


----------



## Ltown

IDareT'sHair said:


> curlyhersheygirl
> 
> Yeah, Ms. Curly.
> 
> She was talmbout PayPal charged an account she had closed that didn't have no money in it and she doesn't understand why they tried to refund the money from that account.......
> 
> And then she issued another refund.  However, she did offer to send the order (after all of this) but she wouldn't be able to mail it out for another 2-3 days and I kindly said: "No, I'll take the refund"
> 
> In all of that, she never did say why she ignored my emails for 2 weeks.


IDareT'sHair, you set your self up for being sweet. You seen her reply to me, that was it. If i see a bad cs with anyone i'm done.


----------



## SimJam

wow Miss T things done got serious with IPN .... hair product ponzie scheme!!!

thats a darn shame, new and exciting lines popping up every month, take your monies and walk away.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ltown I did see your response from her.  Girl, I have 'similiar' responses myself..... 

SimJam I think that's one reason things got kinda crazy. 

I may be wrong, but it explains it.  You use the cash from one/several orders to fulfill existing orders....you see?  It's just my personal observation.


----------



## SimJam

Miss T it makes a lot of sense, unfortunately.

On a brighter note, my twistout from CJ honey butta under Shea moisture curl enhancing smoothie is soooo hawt !!! soft but defined.

hopefully it holds up till this evening


----------



## natura87

Taught myself how to flattwist after watching a Chary Jay video.


----------



## natura87

SimJam said:


> couple things I'll finish up next wash day
> 
> 
> *CJ honey butta - no backups*
> Shea Moisture souffle - 1 back up (wont be repurchasing)
> Purabody muru muru moisture milk - one back up (vanilla )


 

I've got a teeny tiny bit of this left and no backups, so I feel your pain.


----------



## chebaby

chello ladies
so today i conditioned my hair with CR moisture max conditioner. so far i love it. but what i will say is its like conditioning with a hair lotion which is kinda weird. it also left a tiny bit of residue on my hair after i rinsed.

then i dumped a ton of giovanni direct on my hair and my hair is still fluff today lol. not really complaning but i could have sworn this stuff used to weigh my hair down. its soft so thats all that matters.

i started to use the CR conditioner as a leave in but decided not to. maybe i will next time.

tonight i will rub in some trigga.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Hey Ladies!

My Blended Hairitage came today also CocoButterSisters (both ETSY).  Fast Shipping and well wrapped.

I got a Pomade from Blended Hairitage and a Banana Detangler from CocoButterSisters.


----------



## Ltown

Hello ladies and lurkers!  

I went to wholefood today and seen what of my old timer products giovanni weightless leavein. That was my go-to when i was transitioning, of course pj pick one up.  

i don't recall her name but anyone heard from youngin that went overseas? @ IDaret'shair i know you keep up eith everyone?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ltown said:


> Hello ladies and lurkers!
> 
> I went to wholefood today and seen what of my old timer products giovanni weightless leavein. That was my go-to when i was transitioning, of course pj pick one up.
> 
> *i don't recall her name but anyone heard from youngin that went overseas? @ IDaret'shair i know you keep up eith everyone?*


 
@Ltown

Yeah, I wonder how she's doing? I thought she was going from Switzerland to some part of Asia?

Hey LT:  Next time you go to Whole Foods see if they have Mineral Rich?


----------



## chebaby

Ltown said:


> Hello ladies and lurkers!
> 
> I went to wholefood today and seen what of my old timer products giovanni weightless leavein. That was my go-to when i was transitioning, of course pj pick one up.
> 
> i don't recall her name but *anyone heard from youngin* that went overseas? @ IDaret'shair i know you keep up eith everyone?


  i love when people say youngin
yea i wonder how 13 doing.


----------



## SimJam

natura87 please put the link to the vid u used to learn how to flat twist ... I was just frustrating myself trying to do some


----------



## Ltown

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Ltown
> 
> Yeah, I wonder how she's doing? I thought she was going from Switzerland to some part of Asia?
> 
> Hey LT:  Next time you go to Whole Foods see if they have Mineral Rich?



IDareT'sHair, i'm ahead of you T, i looked in vitamin shoppe, trader joes and whole food i even looked in my local mom/pa store.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ltown Thanks.

I called my local Health Food Store and the girl said: "No" but I wish I could have talked to someone more experienced.

I told her to check over where the Braggs ACV is. 

They would probably order it.  I should stop in & get a price.  I got a pretty good deal on Amazon tho'.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Duplicate Post............................


----------



## Brownie518

Hey ya'll...

So i finished up a Claudies Tea spritz, SD Avocado Pudding, and a Jasmines A&S. Next will be an HV Rinse, Saravun Broccoli hair cream, and some oils.
Havent purchased anything but the Naturelle stuff.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518

Hi Ms. Brownie! My NaturallyTheStore came today (excited).

Just rubbed some Mizani H20 on my Hair.

Haven't bought anythng....today.

What you doin'?

ETA:  Will place 1 more small NTS order again before this Sale ends (hopefully)


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair

Im just catching up on my tv shows. Chillin. Just used some Shi Prepoo Buttercream. Just ran some though my hair and wrapped it up. I need to reup soon. 
I think that, CD butters, and Saravun creams are doing the most for me right now.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

Yeah, I'm incorporating the Shi-Buttercreme into my Rotation (instead of using it as a Pre-Rx).


----------



## Brownie518

I foundan 8oz Lovin my Coils dc so thats on my use up list. That and Tealightful Quench. I plan to use both next wash


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair
if Naturally would restock, i would get some MHC.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

Um...I need to come up with my "Use Up" List:

Jasmine: both Hibiscus and Avocado & Silk
Destination Hydration
Claudie Reconstructor

Oh, I did use up 1 Mizani Night-time *1 back up*


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

I did get another LaVida GBN Ayurvedic Oil


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> Brownie518
> 
> Um...I need to come up with my "Use Up" List:
> 
> Jasmine: both Hibiscus and Avocado & Silk
> Destination Hydration
> Claudie Reconstructor
> 
> Oh, I did use up 1 Mizani Night-time *1 back up*



Ive been doing good, running through stuff. I can actually see the difference in my stash. Workin through that list slowly but surely. 

Im ready to do some shopping, though...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *Ive been doing good, running through stuff.* I can actually see the difference in my stash. Workin through that list slowly but surely.
> 
> Im ready to do some shopping, though...


 
Brownie518

Me too.  I still have alot of work to do tho'.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> Brownie518
> 
> I did get another LaVida GBN Ayurvedic Oil



I love this oil!! Thats a def. Keeper.



IDareT'sHair said:


> Brownie518
> 
> Me too.  I still have alot of work to do tho'.



Me, too. Its not too bad, though. The only 'light' conditioner i have is SD Wheat Germ 1 bottle. I have my Smoothies, a few MD joints, and Jasmines stocked. Plenty of oils/pomades/greases.


----------



## chebaby

hey ladies
im about to do a haul


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *hey ladies*
> *im about to do a haul*


 
chebaby

Girl....When you come back....YOU come back _Skrong_ don't ya'?

Lawd.....What you gettin' nah?????


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Girl....When you come back....YOU come back _Skrong_ don't ya'?
> 
> Lawd.....What you gettin' nah?????


 man them products was calling me to hit paynah lmao. i havent hit paynah just yet though

so far in my cart i have:
kbb complete hair conditioner(may take this out cause i think curl mart only hair lavender vanilla scent and that scent gives me a headache)
kbb mask
darcys daily leave in
darcys curly styling leave in
oyin shine and define(recently threw mine out cause when i opened the jar it had a huge thing of liquid in it)
oyin berry pomade
blended cutie soft curls and swirls
AO blue green algea mask
mop top daily conditioner (might take this off)
deva no poo


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@chebaby

WOW! You got alot of good stuff in there!


----------



## chebaby

actually what i really want to buy is a jar of shea butter mix cause im too lazy to make my own.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Is this a CurlMart Cart? You got alot of good stuff in there!


 yea its curl mart. they have free shipping over $50 now instead of $60.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *actually what i really want to buy is a jar of shea butter mix* cause im too lazy to make my own.


 
chebaby

Whose?  Do you have any particular kind in mind?  

I looked at AV's Shea-Amala from NaturallyTheStore, but I don't think I like how that smells?  I only had it once (a long time ago) so I don't really remember.

Imma go look at Curlmart.  I haven't been out there in a while.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Whose? Do you have any particular kind in mind?
> 
> I looked at AV's Shea-Amala from NaturallyTheStore, but I don't think I like how that smells? I only had it once (a long time ago) so I don't really remember.
> 
> Imma go look at Curlmart. I haven't been out there in a while.


 i have no idea what shea butter mix i want to buy. i need to look around and see.

shea amla smells like frank and mirr i love that scent. i dont find it strong.

i havent been on curl mart in a long time either but i knew i wanted to place a haul with a place i could get more than one line from.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> yea its curl mart. they have free shipping over $50 now instead of $60.


 
@chebaby Yeah, I went back and read your post again. Girl, it didn't take me no time to have a $70.00 CM Cart. They tryin' to compete with AveYou lowering that Shiping.

SMH. I was just playin' tho'. I ain't gettin' nothin'. Unless I get something from NaturallyTheStore (my new joint). I'll wait until BF.



chebaby said:


> i have no idea what shea butter mix i want to buy. i need to look around and see.
> 
> *shea amla smells like frank and mirr* i love that scent. i dont find it strong.
> 
> *i havent been on curl mart in a long time either but i knew i wanted to place a haul with a place i could get more than one line from*.


 
@chebaby Yeah, that's the scent. I think it got on my nerves.

Gurl.....I forgot how much FUN Curlmart could be.

I had:
BeeMine 16 ounce DC'er and a Luscious
and a bunch of other stuff in my Cart like in 10 seconds flat. *Glad it was pretend*


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby Yeah, I went back and read your post again. Girl, it didn't take me no time to have a $70.00 CM Cart. SMH.* I was just playin' tho'*. I ain't gettin' nothin'. Unless I get something from NaturallyTheStore (my new joint). I'll wait until BF.
> 
> 
> 
> @chebaby Yeah, that's the scent. I think it got on my nerves.
> 
> Gurl.....I forgot how much FUN Curlmart could be.
> 
> I had:
> BeeMine 16 ounce DC'er and a Luscious
> and a bunch of other stuff in my Cart like in 10 seconds flat. **Glad it was pretend**


 the bolded made me  laugh you know you was for serious
yea curlmart will snatch all yo monies in no time at all.


----------



## chebaby

im mad my SD aint shipped yet(i know i just ordered lol) cause i need my PRE. my hair really loves that stuff.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> im mad my SD aint shipped yet(i know i just ordered lol)* cause i need my PRE. my hair really loves that stuff.*


 
chebaby Imma hafta' get me some "PRE" I'm tired of hearin' ya'll talk about it....

But ain't it like 2 ounceserplexed?


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby Imma hafta' get me some "PRE" I'm tired of hearin' ya'll talk about it....
> 
> But ain't it like 2 ounceserplexed?


 yea its only 2 oz
but you honestly dont need a lot cause it kinda reminds me of vatika frosting when its half sold half liquid. its more oily than buttery so it spreads very easy.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

Gurl, I think I'm too Heavy-Handed for "PRE" I be done scooped it all out with 1 Fanga'

And then it would be "POST"


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Gurl, I think I'm too Heavy-Handed for "PRE" I be done scooped it all out with 1 Fanga'
> 
> *And then it would be "POST*"


 you are a mess.
yea the jar is tiny. it lasted me a while but i think thats because i started out only using it when i straightened my hair. but then i realized it made my buns so soft too.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> you are a mess.
> *yea the jar is tiny.* it lasted me a while but i think thats because i started out only using it when i straightened my hair. but then i realized it made my buns so soft too.


 
@chebaby

Girl, I'll have to think about whether I'll make that purchase or not....


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Girl, I'll have to think about whether I'll make that purchase or not....


 just throw it in the cart if you do a haul with them. i promise you will love it but it is a little arse jar though lol.

i should throw another CR milk in my cart. along with something from either eden bodyworks or curly kinks.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *just throw it in the cart if you do a haul with them. i promise you will love it but it is a little arse jar though lol.*


 
@chebaby

I'll see.....  It will depend on SD's discount BF.


----------



## chebaby

chello ladies
well my hair was getting on my nerves bad so i said fluck the weather, im going back to what works. so i pulled out my cj honey butter and slathered it on for a wash and go and my hair feels amazing i have no idea what it looks like yet cause i havent looked in a mirrow but it feels great.

tomorrow i will wear second day hair and sunday i am def. going back to braid outs. i just cant take co washing so often anymore. its driving me crazy.


----------



## Brownie518

Hey ladies. It rained like a mutha today. Still spitting out there but its solo warm.

I dcided to pull out my Liquid Gold oil. I plan to use it 3-4 times a week til its done. I don't like the smell so I put a few drops of that vanilla cake Trigga in there.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 chebaby

Hi Junkay's 

I know ya'll tryna' keep from hittin' PayNah on something.

I'm about to Rinse this Hendigo out and then steam.

What Ya'll doin'?  Anybody get any packages?  

Ms. B - I have something to send you next week.


----------



## chebaby

hey T, hey brownie.

i didnt get any packages. im waiting on 2 orders from SD and they aint shipped yet. i hope to get them next week cause i want my PREs.


----------



## Brownie518

chebaby
IDareT'sHair

Hey girls! I am fighting not to hit paynah. Ive been doing Christmas shopping. I want some SD though.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518 

I made a little BF List (left it on my desk at work)

I did have SD's on there.

2 "PRE" *per @chebaby
1 Mocha
1 Bling
1-2 Destinations
1 Vanilla Sllk

What You Tryna' get?


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> I made a little BF List (left it on my desk at work)
> 
> I did have SD's on there.
> 
> 2 "PRE" *per @chebaby
> 1 Mocha
> 1 Bling
> 1-2 Destinations
> 1 Vanilla Sllk
> 
> What You Tryna' get?


IDareT'sHair

I want:
2 Bliss
2 Vanilla silk
2 Wheat germ
1 Nourish oil
Go Moist shampoo


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> I want:
> 2 Bliss
> 2 Vanilla silk
> 2 Wheat germ
> 1 Nourish oil
> Go Moist shampoo


 
@Brownie518

Oh, I had Wheat Germ on my list too. I have 2 Bliss and I just ordered 2 VS

Also on my list I had:
Hairveda
Claudie
Saravun
Hairitage
Afroveda
Darcy's
Pomade Shop 
Babby Bubba
And a whole lot more

Of course I won't get allladat, but I had them on my listerplexed


----------



## chebaby

whats bliss?

i forgot i ordered her destination hydration too. itll be my first time trying it.

tomorrow im gonna shampoo just a little with come clean. then im gonna deep condition with just a plastic cap for 30 minutes with shea moisture purification masque. then imma detangle with cj smoothing lotion and use a ton of trader joes nouris spa as a leave in.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@chebaby

"Bliss" is the new Chocolate DC'er. (that is skrait moisture). Mocha Silk has the protein.

ETA: Destination Hydration makes a good cowash.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> "Bliss" is the new Chocolate DC'er. (that is skrait moisture). Mocha Silk has the protein.
> 
> ETA: Destination Hydration makes a good cowash.


 ohhhhh ok. well i got a jar of bliss too


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *ohhhhh ok. well i got a jar of bliss too*


 

@chebaby Bliss On My Sista'....

Stay Blissful


----------



## SerjicalStrike

Hi everyone-

I snatched up two Joico Moisture Recovery Balms (8.4 ounce) They were 9.99 at Marshalls!

I also got two locsocs, I lost mine in the UK


----------



## IDareT'sHair

SerjicalStrike

Good to see you Ms. Lady!  Hope things are well.


----------



## Brownie518

SerjicalStrike said:


> Hi everyone-
> 
> I snatched up two *Joico Moisture Recovery Balms* (8.4 ounce) They were 9.99 at Marshalls!
> 
> I also got two locsocs, I lost mine in the UK



I love that JMRB!! Super moisturizing treatment. I like to keep that on hand in the winter.  I have one in stash but I will be checking Marshall's this week for more.

I used up Hairveda pH Rinse (4 backups), Claudie's Protein (1 backup), and an MD Argan Oil (1 backup). 
I'm almost done with CD Smoothie, HTN Amino Protein, Claudie's Fortifying, and an IPN TeaLightful Quench. 

My Naturelle Grow came today. I'll try that DC on Wednesday!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518

Can't wait for your Naturelle Grow Review. *i'm excited*

I hope it works as good as it sounds!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Yeah, I like that Joico too.  I think I might have 1/2 Tube of Moisture Recovery and some K-Pak.  I haven't looked at my Joico in a while (but I know I have 1 or 2 things left).


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Hey Ladies???? Where's errbody at this evening *Crickets Chirping*

Anyway, hope somebody comes in here soon.  Using IPN's Tea-Lightful.  

Ordered DB's Coconut Pomade from NaturallyTheStore (since the write up on Darcy's Website says it more like a Grease)


----------



## Kindheart

IDareT'sHair 
Hello senorita! How are ya! 
I used Claudie's Tea Spritz today ,i likeitaaalot! I wonder if it helps with shedding ..


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Kindheart said:


> Hello senorita! How are ya!
> *I used Claudie's Tea Spritz today ,i likeitaaalot! I wonder if it helps with shedding ..*


 

Hey Ms. Lady! 

Isn't Claudie's Spritz wonderful?  I'm sure it does help with Shedding.  

I convo'ed her and she said to leave it in etc....alot of Great Ingredients.

I know Brownie518 and divachyk also loves this one.  I think maybe Shay72 Golden75 and curlyhersheygirl might also use this one.

I use it as a "refresher." I use my Home-made Brews for Shedding etc....


----------



## Golden75

I use the Claudie Tea just cause it makes my hair feel sooooo good .  I can't comment on the shedding so I don't wear my hair loose or manipulate daily.


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair said:
			
		

> Hey Ladies???? Where's errbody at this evening *Crickets Chirping*
> 
> Anyway, hope somebody comes in here soon.  Using IPN's Tea-Lightful.
> 
> Ordered DB's Coconut Pomade from NaturallyTheStore (since the write up on Darcy's Website says it more like a Grease)



IDareT'sHair - I been eye balling the coconut pomade.  My hair seems to love anything coconut.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75 said:


> *I been eye balling the coconut pomade. My hair seems to love anything coconut.*


 
Golden75

It sounds good doesn't it??


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75 said:


> *I use the Claudie Tea just cause it makes my hair feel sooooo good . I can't comment on the shedding *so I don't wear my hair loose or manipulate daily.


 
Golden75

This is me right here G!......


----------



## Golden75

Used up Claudie's Gel - 1 backup
1 more use of Claudie Avocado Intense DC - will finish that up next weekend as a Pre-poo - no back ups

Really trying to move the products.  I honestly don't need to order anything on BF, but I want to .


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair said:
			
		

> Golden75
> 
> It sounds good doesn't it??



IDareT'sHair - Sure does!  Can't wait for your review


----------



## Brownie518

Hey, ladies. I'm still doing my No Buy. Still making lists, though! 

Two things really doing me right lately are Hairitage Green Tea Time and CD Healthy Hair Butter. I have a backup of the GTT and I plan to get an 8oz of the HHH once I start gettin' down again.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

Hello Ms. Brownie!


----------



## divachyk

Kindheart, I haven't noticed any reduced shedding with Claudie's or any of the other teas I've been using (marshmallow root & slippery elm). I use them because I love how soft my hair feels when using them. I use Claudie's on wash day before applying my LIs. The other teas are used as daily refreshers.


----------



## divachyk

Brownie518, sometime ago you mentioned you wrap your hair and dry under a hooded dryer. I tried that but it was an epic fail. Today I applied my LIs, bunned and dried under the dryer. My hair feels soft! Softer than a roller set and with less manipulation. I'll try this again a few more times and if it works, then I'll rejoice and officially claim this is my wash day drying method.


----------



## Brownie518

divachyk

Hopefully, you've found a method that will work well for you. It's so hard sometimes to find what really suits you.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> Hello Ms. Brownie!



IDareT'sHair

I missed you again!! I'm lookin at that link, though.............


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *I missed you again!! I'm lookin at that link, though.............*


 
Brownie518

**  Yous such a PJ


----------



## chebaby

chello ladies
so i had a bomb.com w&g this weekend. it was the best i have ever had. i threw away my zing and banned myself from using a brush on my hair for a few months unless im doing a bun. my w&g was fierce lmao. and i got second day by doing a pineapple at night.

all i did was drench my hair in trader joes conditioner and leave it all in.

sunday night i got in late and was too lazy to deep condition so i drenched my hair in cj smoothing lotion and finger detangled my fingers went right on through with no problems at all. this is why i love the smoothing lotion.
then i rinsed and used kbb sa as a leave in and twisted my hair in medium twists all over using naturalista cosmetics juicy leave in butter.  i really havent used this stuff much before now but i think this stuff is about to be a staple.

first of all it reminds me a great deal of my beloved kbb creamilicious except i can use this one in the winter and i cant do that with the kbb. i let the twists dry and then i pinned them up.

all winter i plan on wearing pinned up twists or braid outs. and its super easy to do because my hair is so thin it only takes 30 minutes to twist my whole head lol.

im hoping that doing my hair only once a week, not brushing the front of my hair, less manipulation and not flat ironing like i usually do in the winter will yeild healthier hair.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Hey Ladies!

Came home & Slathered my Hair in Silk Dreams Wheat Germ Conditioner wrapped it up in Saran Wrap and will keep it in Overnight.  

Will re-do in the a.m.  And come home from work and rinse it out.  

Will Cowash it out with SD's Destination Hydration and do a quick Nexxus Keraphix.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby  Nice Post Ms. Che!

curlyhersheygirl  Hello Ms. Curly!


----------



## chebaby

thanx T.
it feels good putting my hair away and not having to worry about it. and i can still take it down every sunday and play in it.

do you have a naturalista juicy butter? i had a second jar and sold it. now im kicking myself cause i love it. if you have it you really need to get to using it. its amazing.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> thanx T.
> *it feels good putting my hair away and not having to worry about it. and i can still take it down every sunday and play in it.*
> 
> *do you have a naturalista juicy butter? i had a second jar and sold it.* *now im kicking myself cause i love it. if you have it you really need to get to using it. its amazing.*


 
chebaby

Yeah, Girl, it sounds real nice.  No I didn't ever get the Naturalista? 

Remember I was going to try the Leave-In but I started reading up on those consistency issues they were having.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Yeah, Girl, it sounds real nice. No I didn't ever get the Naturalista?
> 
> Remember I was going to try the Leave-In but I started reading up on those consistency issues they were having.


 oh yea i remember.
and i think now shes charging $25 for this stuff now but i do like it i might have to suck it up and get it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> oh yea i remember.
> *and i think now shes charging $25 for this stuff now but i do like it i might have to suck it up and get it.*


 
chebaby

$25.00!  How many ounces?

Hmp. You need to wait for BF.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> $25.00! How many ounces?
> 
> Hmp. You need to wait for BF.


 8ozerplexed..........


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> 8ozerplexed..........


 
@chebaby

Well I guess that's not bad for 8 ounces. 

If the consistency is on-point.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Well I guess that's not bad for 8 ounces.
> 
> If the consistency is on-point.


 well i know she did change the formula but that was forever ago lol. i hope she not having recent issues cause i plan on buying another jar soon and it smells like sugar cookies although i prefer the almond smell of the first jar.

speaking of almond, i pulled out SD almond buttercream and i might use that on my next set of twists.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Hi ladies. Every time I log on to chat the kids start bugging. 

I hope everyone is great. I really want to buy something but I'll wait for BF


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> **  *Yous such a PJ*


IDareT'sHair

Girl... I sure am!!!


----------



## beautyaddict1913

Golden75 I don't need to order anything else for BF either girl! But if I don't get some Bask, Marie Dean, and Darcy's I will be so mad lol. 

Hello ladies! Last week I opened Bask Cacao DC. My hair was amazing all week. It stayed super moist. I like that stuff, the only con is that it doesn't rinse clear, it rinses a brown color like henna but it doesn't stain. It smells yummy too! This week I used MD peach syrup for the first time. I dc'd before work this morning so I left it on for about 40 minutes. I felt cheated because I like stuff to luxuriate in my hair for hours lol. So the true test will be how this hair behaves the rest of the week! I used up a jar of MHC grease and I have one back up. I like it but I won't re-order anytime soon as I have too many greases and pomades to get thru! I styled my hair as if I was doing a wash n go (using ufd curly magic and sm smoothie) and put it in large twists and pinned them back and wore a silk scarf as a headband. I just didn't have time to do my hair the way I like to, so I will be taking them down in the morning.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Hey Ladies!

I tipped out to watch that last debate. 

Anyway, I'm doing this overnighter and most of the day tomorrow with SD's Wheat Germ.  I have it in now on dry hair wrapped in Saran Wrap, a Plastic Cap & a Satin Bonnet..... 

Will reapply in the a.m. and come home and cowash it out with Destination Hydration.  

Will probably steam with A&S in Monkey Snacks.  (At least that's what I pulled out to use).  

Either that or Hibiscus in Tahitian Vanilla.

Probably won't use up anything.erplexed But Maybe........


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl

Ms. Curly...tell them chirren to hush so we can catch up!

We keep missing each other.

And Dang!  I missed beautyaddict1913  Hi Ya' Ms. Beauty.


----------



## 13StepsAhead

Hey divas it has been way too long! I hope you all are haulin as usual  I know I have, but I have reverted back to my shoe/clothes addiction instead of hair products. The cycle never ends.... As far as hair goes I finally made BSL, but this hard water in Europe has caused me some pretty significant breakage to the point where I started washing my hair and face( my face was doing really bad as well) with bottled water. So I will have to cut back to SL/APL when I go home next week, It's all good because I rather a head full of healthy hair.


----------



## 13StepsAhead

Oh yeah I' just purchased some silk dreams so hopefully it gives my hair exactly what it needs after all this time


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

Hello Ladies

Put my hair in twists last Tues and I'm ready to take them out already.  I used Kyra's cupuacu curl cream and mango butter and they came out really nice.  My hair was soft and smelled so good.  I've really not been in the mood to have my the twists in my face so I have it in a french braid most times or pulled half up.  I may take them out on Friday and give my hair a treat.  I've been moisturizing every other day and using Trigga light on the scalp daily.

Haven't used anything up and not close to do so either.  BF is probably going to be slim for me since I got a new alarm system put in my house.  I found out there have been 6 break ins a block away from me so I quit the excuses and got one before I got got.

Need to stock up on cowash and some stylers.  That will probably be it for me.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

13StepsAhead

Gurl...me Ltown and chebaby were just talkin' 'bout you!  Hey Lady!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl

What's Up Ms. Curly?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

So I did use up something...Didn't think I would.  

1 Nexxus Keraphix.  I may have 1 back up.  If not, I have similiar Reconstructors that I need to use up anyway. So no big deal.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> 
> What's Up Ms. Curly?


 
IDareT'sHair Not much; trying to catch up. How are you? got your BF lists ready


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *Not much; trying to catch up. How are you? got your BF lists ready *


 
@curlyhersheygirl

I Do! It's somewhere in my Purse. And it's stacked.

I'm surprised the Kids are lettin' you Chill tonight.

ETA:  Keep me posted on Fleurtzy


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

Have you heard anything from SD's?


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> 
> I Do! It's somewhere in my Purse. And it's stacked.
> 
> *I'm surprised the Kids are lettin' you Chill tonight*.
> 
> ETA: Keep me posted on Fleurtzy


 

@IDareT'sHair The boys are at scout meeting and DH just left to get DD from choir practice.

I'm not sure what's going on with Fleurtzy on FB it's all about her hair and not her products. If I hear anything I'll let you know


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

From HTN's FB page

Hey guys! We are having a "Customer Appreciation 40% OFF FLASH SALE" Tomorrow- Wed. Oct 24, 2012 from 12-2pm EST. 40% off inventory (excluding sets). The sale will last for 2 hours or until we run out of supplies. THANK YOU to all of our old, new and future Hydratherma Naturals customers. We sincerely appreciate ya! Share this post and enter to win a complete collection set valued at $131.99! www.HealthyHairJourney.com


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Have you heard anything from SD's?


 i had to cancel my order because of problems with my card. i canceled all my pending orders. ill just reorder when i get a new card.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl Thank for Sharing Ms. Curly. Very Nice Discount. 

I know @Brownie518 might be interested in this one.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair, what you getting from HTN?


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair NP I hope I'm able to get some stuff before it's all gone.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@chebaby Hmp. Gurl...Listen to this!

I paid for my SD's with that Durn Refund I got back from IPN (or thought I got back) which was REJECTED from her bank a 2nd time per PayPal.

So, hopefully, the SD's purchase just came out of my Account. What a Mess. Durn IPN.

Oh, I really don't need any HTN. I'm kinda overstocked on that one. 

If AveYou had a Sale, I'd probably get something, because with AveYou I could order other things.

But I'd get: x2 Protein DC'ers and x1 Oil *cough* If I was getting something.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair I can't believe that situation hasn't been resolved. You may have to get your CC company involved.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl

You Gotta Get in there Ms. Curly and Make us PJ's Proud. 

I'm counting on You. (Or Your Sis)  Ya'll know Ya'll can Tear Up a Sale.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl

She called herself Refunding my Money and it was rejected a 2nd time. Not sure what's up?

I just found out via PayPal yesterday, that the 2nd Refund had been Rejected.erplexed


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> 
> She called herself Refunding my Money and it was rejected a 2nd time. Not sure what's up?
> 
> I just found out via PayPal yesterday, that the 2nd Refund had been Rejected.erplexed


 

IDareT'sHair So what's PayPal doing about it now it's been rejected a second time?


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby Hmp. Gurl...Listen to this!
> 
> I paid for my SD's with that Durn Refund I got back from IPN (or thought I got back) which was REJECTED from her bank a 2nd time per PayPal.
> 
> So, hopefully, the SD's purchase just came out of my Account. What a Mess. Durn IPN.
> 
> Oh, I really don't need any HTN. I'm kinda overstocked on that one.
> 
> If AveYou had a Sale, I'd probably get something, because with AveYou I could order other things.
> 
> But I'd get: x2 Protein DC'ers and x1 Oil *cough* If I was getting something.


 that whole situation is a mess with IPN.

ill reorder my SD though because i want pre and i want to try those other deep conditioner.

i know you overstocked but 40% is a lot for them


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl  Since we've been talking about it I checked my PayPal and I had a _Reversal_ on there that _appears_ to be the Credit. erplexed 

I've never had that happen before (so not sure what it means)?

chebaby 40% is Great for them.  Girl....I'd like to jump in there (*and tear that 40% up*).  But I probably won't.erplexed  

The only thing I'm 'low' on is the Oil. 

I have 1 8 ounce Unopened Bottle of Oil.  Everything else I have Duplicates of.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Tonight Finished Up:
1 Nexxus Keraphix *might have 1 in my stash?*
1 Bear Fruit Hair Red Wine Shine Rinse *no back ups*


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I'm worried about HQS.  I wish there was some way I could check on her.  

I think about her often, especially since I recently went through a similar scare.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl Since we've been talking about it I checked my PayPal and I had a _Reversal_ on there that _appears_ to be the Credit. erplexed
> 
> I've never had that happen before (so not sure what it means)?
> 
> @chebaby 40% is Great for them. Girl....I'd like to jump in there (*and tear that 40% up*). But I probably won't.erplexed
> 
> The only thing I'm 'low' on is the Oil.
> 
> I have 1 8 ounce Unopened Bottle of Oil. Everything else I have Duplicates of.


 yea if i were stocked up i wouldnt get anything either. but that 40% is tempting. 
i have a leave in already so im good and i barely use their stuff much. oh and i have 1 of each of the conditioners.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *yea if i were stocked up i wouldnt get anything either. but that 40% is tempting.*
> i have a leave in already so im good and i barely use their stuff much. oh and i have 1 of each of the conditioners.


 

chebaby

Yeah...40% is thebomb.com.diggidity  And I should pull those Protein DC'ers out and put them to good use.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> I'm worried about HQS. I wish there was some way I could check on her.
> 
> I think about her often, especially since I recently went through a similar scare.


 

IDareT'sHair I just checked her FB page and she's doing well. The shop was supposed to re-open Monday but she pushed it back to ensure she was fully stocked.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl

That's Great News Ms. Curly!  I'm Glad.

Thanks for Sharing.........


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

Something about HTN never appeals to me despite the 40% off.  8oz product is like 2 maybe 3 uses with cowash or DC.  I think its the site and the bottles I'm such a hair product snob some times.  But it doesn't stop me from looking.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> 
> She called herself Refunding my Money and it was rejected a 2nd time. Not sure what's up?
> 
> I just found out via PayPal yesterday, that the 2nd Refund had been Rejected.erplexed


IDareT'sHair


----------



## Brownie518

curlyhersheygirl said:


> From HTN's FB page
> 
> Hey guys! We are having a "Customer Appreciation 40% OFF FLASH SALE" Tomorrow- Wed. Oct 24, 2012 from 12-2pm EST. 40% off inventory (excluding sets). The sale will last for 2 hours or until we run out of supplies. THANK YOU to all of our old, new and future Hydratherma Naturals customers. We sincerely appreciate ya! Share this post and enter to win a complete collection set valued at $131.99! www.HealthyHairJourney.com





40%!!! Holy snit!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *40%!!! Holy snit!*


 
Brownie518

.....  You a Mess.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> .....  You a Mess.


IDareT'sHair

Now you know she don't come up off the percentages like that!! I'm going to have to stay up after work and get in real quick.  

What you doin?


----------



## Ltown

13StepsAhead said:


> Hey divas it has been way too long! I hope you all are haulin as usual  I know I have, but I have reverted back to my shoe/clothes addiction instead of hair products. The cycle never ends.... As far as hair goes I finally made BSL, but this hard water in Europe has caused me some pretty significant breakage to the point where I started washing my hair and face( my face was doing really bad as well) with bottled water. So I will have to cut back to SL/APL when I go home next week, It's all good because I rather a head full of healthy hair.



@13srepsahead, hi! I just ask about you forgot your name but you were on my mind. I'm glad you are doing well and growing hair.


----------



## Ltown

Hello ladies, nothing new with me and hair, use up brazil loc. i'm still well stock oils and butters really last forever.  i will just wait out to see what BF offers, i'm shopping for clothes now getting ready for winter.


----------



## Brownie518

Vonnieluvs08 said:


> Something about HTN never appeals to me despite the 40% off.  8oz product is like 2 maybe 3 uses with cowash or DC.  I think its the site and the bottles I'm such a hair product snob some times.  But it doesn't stop me from looking.



I agree about the site. It needs a serious upgrade. I don't like those bottles, either. They need to be a little 'softer.' Something. 

BUT I will surely be gettin' it in if I can stay up after work!


----------



## 13StepsAhead

@IDareT'sHair @Ltown hey ladies  this dang job has ad me super busy and stressed so by the time I get home all I do is talk with my family/friends, eat and sleep. I missed chatting with you ladies so I said let me jump back on to see what's been going on here. 

That HTN sale gon' have me back to haulin' I've always wanted to try her products, guess now is the time to haul. Any suggestions on products ?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

13StepsAhead said:


> *That HTN sale gon' have me back to haulin' I've always wanted to try her products, guess now is the time to haul. Any suggestions on products ?*


 
@13StepsAhead

I lurve, lurve, lurve the Lotion, the Protein DC'er, the Oil, the Protein Leave-In and the Follicle Booster.

Unfortunately, I had a 'reaction' from the Moisturizing DC'er. I think it was the Citrus Oils. And I wanted to Love it.

I'm sure chebaby curlyhersheygirl and Brownie518 will give you their Favs as well.  (And some of the other PJ's)....


----------



## 13StepsAhead

Thanks T IDareT'sHair! I was looking at that all of the above I guess I can try one of each 40% off is a good deal especially with her prices.


----------



## bajandoc86

SimJam - hope you are keeping warm, dry and safe with this hurricane about to hit. Lots of luv. Ladies please keep us in your thoughts and prayers. I am driving thru the storm from work. I'm on call for another 24 hrs tomorrow.  The joy of being part of essential services.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> 
> She called herself Refunding my Money and it was rejected a 2nd time. Not sure what's up?
> 
> I just found out via PayPal yesterday, that the 2nd Refund had been Rejected.erplexed


 so T, are you saying as of yet you still dont have a refund?erplexed


chello ladies
still rocking these raggedy twists. i will take them down sunday, do a cleansing with the terressentials mud wash(this one is mint) and then steam with jasmines a&s, finger detangle with smoothing lotion and twist with kbb sa and i dont know what else. i may use naturalista juicy leave in again.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

bajandoc86 SimJam

Be Safe Ladies!  Keeping you both in prayer.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

I'm not sure?  The 2nd attempt at a Refund was declined.  There was another attempt to refund my C/C.  So, I will have to check my Statement to make sure. Girl......


----------



## Brownie518

Hello, hello...so I woke at 1:30 and the HTN site kept adding the wrong things to my cart so I just said forget it.

I think I'm gonna wash my hair in a few.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair

You hear from IPN yet?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518  Dang!  

I was counting on you or curlyhersheygirl to Clean up on that Sale.

Did you get my email earlier?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Finished up 1 Hairitage Creamy Horsetail *no back ups*


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> Brownie518  Dang!
> 
> I was counting on you or curlyhersheygirl to Clean up on that Sale.
> 
> Did you get my email earlier?



I haven't checked my email yet. I think stuff was sold out already. I don't know but was that another sale where you get refunded your discount? No code and no cut prices.


----------



## Brownie518

Ive had Liquid Gold on my scape all day and AV Methika on length. I will wash and then DC with that Naturelle cinnamon joint.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Hey ladies Brownie518 & IDareT'sHair I didn't get anything. I was on promptly at 12 and the site was acting wonky so I waited a little while and tried again and there was still issues. 

On another note my sis went to purchase some QB products at a store in Brooklyn and another natural there was saying that the products aren't performing the same.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Brownie518 said:


> Ive had Liquid Gold on my scape all day and AV Methika on length. I will wash and then DC with that *Naturelle cinnamon joint*.


 

Brownie518 I can't wait for your review


----------



## chebaby

chello ladies
im bored so i think i will watch YT videos all night.
these twists are a raggedy mess honey. got me wanting to take them out tonight but i probably wont though.


----------



## Brownie518

curlyhersheygirl

Yeah that site is terrible. No visual appeal and acting up, too. I couldn't be bothered. I'll let you know about Naturelle....


----------



## Brownie518

chebaby

I'm bored, too. I'm watching Arrow and messing in my hair.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby Brownie518

I'm not bored....but I wouldn't mind hittin' PayNah on a little something.  

I won't tho'.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Yeah HTN's site is a hotmess.  But I love that stuff.


----------



## chebaby

ok i lied
im taking these twists down tonight. i was watching videos of big ole pretty puffs and imma try to do that i hope it turns out cute cause i threw out my zings(kept pulling my hair) and i dont have any other hair clips lol.

T, what you gonna hit paynah on?

brownie, whats arrow?


----------



## Ltown

SimJam, bajandoc86, i hope and pray you and the family.


----------



## 13StepsAhead

curlyhersheygirl said:


> Hey ladies @Brownie518 & @IDareT'sHair I didn't get anything. I was on promptly at 12 and the site was acting wonky so I waited a little while and tried again and there was still issues.
> 
> On another note my sis went to purchase some QB products at a store in Brooklyn and another natural there was *saying that the products aren't performing the same*.


 
I was watching a YT vid and she said the exact same thing, she also said the consistency of the AOHC was totally different  I surely hope that QB ain't pull the Ol' Okey Doke. Welp I'm glad I'm a PJ because I have a few jars of OHHB, BRBC, AOHC and CTDG sitting in my house


----------



## Golden75

13StepsAhead said:


> I was watching a YT vid and she said the exact same thing, she also said the consistency of the AOHC was totally different  I surely hope that QB ain't pull the Ol' Okey Doke. Welp I'm glad I'm a PJ because I have a few jars of OHHB, BRBC, AOHC and CTDG sitting in my house


 
I've read complaints on QB and consistency too - mainly on the AOHC and CTDG. I have some old jars left too. I used the CTDG to detangle and moisturize the other day .


----------



## SimJam

Hay Ladies, Im ok just lost and lost of water under the window sills and patio door and no electricity water came back this morning. 

So happy I invested in storm shutters (they were installed not even 2 months ago) because Im sure my windows would have blown out. Its normally very windy by me and in the last hurricane I had to barricading my patio door because it was rattling like it was gonna explode.

Im at the office now charging my phone and computer ... umm and doing some work lol.
my hair is a mess I have it under a cap lol ... I want HR to come say anything to me


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Thank God for @chebaby 

She swapped me her QB so I still have Jars of AOHC and BRBC . She even swapped me some CTDG that's long gone.

I also got a swap from @beautyaddict1913 and La Colocha. So, most of the QB I own I've gotten it via swap (and prior to the Formula Change).

Liquid Gold @SimJam @Brownie518 had a 35% off Flash Sale. Ended at 5 p.m. EST. I couldn't get the Code to work = *FLASH*

Um...So I hope all these companies don't have all these 30, 40, 50% Flash Sales and then the Code(s) ack funkay.  That is not cool.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> Thank God for @chebaby
> 
> She swapped me her QB so I still have Jars of AOHC and BRBC . She even swapped me some CTDG that's long gone.
> 
> I also got a swap from @beautyaddict1913 and La Colocha. So, most of the QB I own I've gotten it via swap (and prior to the Formula Change).
> 
> Liquid Gold @SimJam @Brownie518 had a 35% off Flash Sale. Ended at 5 p.m. EST. I couldn't get the Code to work = *FLASH*
> 
> Um...So I hope all these companies don't have all these 30, 40, 50% Flash Sales and then the Code(s) ack funkay. That is not cool.


 yea you know if i ever purchase QB its yours
i just buy it and swap it lol, its what i do.

my bf list keeps changing


----------



## chebaby

oh and my hair looks a mess today. its super wild witch on the weekends i dont mind but i wear a uniform to work and it just dont go together but i dare someone to say something about it lol.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *yea you know if i ever purchase QB its yours*
> i just buy it and swap it lol, its what i do.
> 
> *my bf list keeps changing*


 
chebaby

Only if you have the Original Jars.....

Gurl...So Does Mine! SMH.  I worked on it a little at *cough* work today.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *oh and my hair looks a mess today. its super wild witch on the weekends *i dont mind but i wear a uniform to work and it just dont go together but i dare someone to say something about it lol.


 
chebaby Good thing it's almost Halloween:flyingwit.................


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby Good thing it's almost Halloween:flyingwit.................


 it looks like that what i was going for. if anyone asks ill just say im getting ready for halloween


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Only if you have the Original Jars.....
> 
> Gurl...So Does Mine! SMH. I worked on it a little at *cough* work today.


yea the new jars are much smaller


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> it looks like that what i was going for. *if anyone asks ill just say im getting ready for halloween*


 
chebaby

Hmp.  They bet not!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

Girl, what I need to do, is get that BF List narrowed down.  It's way out of control.


----------



## Brownie518

Hey, ladies! 

My BF lists for Claudie's, Silk Dreams, and CD haven't changed but I have added a couple of othere brands.
I used that Naturelle Slippery Elm Marshmallow Cinnamon DC last night. I wasn't knocked off my feet but it was very good. Very moisturizing, just what I needed. My hair felt really good rinsing it out and today its moisturized and soft and silky. I'm going to use it again on Saturday, make sure it wasn't a fluke, but so far, I like it and would definitely repurchase.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> Liquid Gold @SimJam @Brownie518 had a 35% off Flash Sale. Ended at 5 p.m. EST. I couldn't get the Code to work = *FLASH*
> 
> Um...So I hope all these companies don't have all these 30, 40, 50% Flash Sales and then the Code(s) ack funkay.  That is not cool.



IDareT'sHair

I missed that sale, too. I haven't looked at my email today. I am still on my work schedule so I was up all night and went to sleep around 10.30 this morning.  Finished all my housework and knocked out.


----------



## chebaby

hey brownie

for BF all i want is koils by nature shea aloe conditioner, more cj smoothing lotion, and some SD if i decide not to get it sooner.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> Hey, ladies!
> 
> My BF lists for Claudie's, Silk Dreams, and CD haven't changed but I have added a couple of othere brands.
> *I used that Naturelle Slippery Elm Marshmallow Cinnamon DC last night. I wasn't knocked off my feet but it was very good. Very moisturizing, just what I needed. My hair felt really good rinsing it out and today its moisturized and soft and silky. I'm going to use it again on Saturday, make sure it wasn't a fluke, but so far, I like it and would definitely repurchase.*


 
@Brownie518

Good News! Anything w/Slippery Elm, Marshmallow Root sounds promising.

Can't wait until your next wash day to see what you think?

My BF list is Cray-Stupid (and not needed). The only purchase I can justify as a sincere 'need' is 2 bottles of Extra Dark JBCO

Just checked out from: NaturallyTheStore w/x2 Jars of AV's Shea Amala


----------



## Brownie518

chebaby IDareT'sHair 

che, I'm probably going to order some SD within the week. I miss that Chocolate Bliss.  I can get some now and more BF...

IDareT'sHair

Yeah, that DC is nice!  Very moisturizing and I surely needed that. If she has a BF sale, I will definitely get more. I like that little Balm she has,too.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518

Well, she said she was....(Naturelle Grow)

and pssst. We still have that other thang....Know what I'm talmbout?

I want that Coconut Wata' DC'er


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair

Yes, girl, I surely didn't forget that!! I made a note of that joint. BF still seems far away, you know? 

I can't wait for you to try that DC, though.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

Once I finish up these 2 Jasmine's I'll pop the cap on something new & exciting.  

Maybe the Chocolate Bliss and the Avocado Pudding.

Still thinking on it.

Ordered a Pomade from Baby-Bubba.


----------



## Brownie518

I finished up a Jasmine's Hibiscus and a Claudie's Quinoa Coffee. No more HIbiscus but one more Quinoa left. 

IDareT'sHair  - Try the Chocolate Bliss!! The Avocado is a great smoothing conditioner. It's not as moisturizing but I can really see and feel the difference after using it. Good for stretching. 
I saw you got that pomade. And been tearing up that Naturally spot!!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518 

I hope I don't have no issues with that AV Shea Amala. I got it because me & @chebaby was talmbout it.

I know it's not the 'newest' packaging, so I don't want no _consistency_ issues. Oils floatin' on the top or nothin'. 

Hmp. Gurl You know how they do.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

After I finish up these 2 Jasmine's Imma take it easy on that and pull out something else.  

Because I know after my Jasmine's are gone, that's it.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> I hope I don't have no issues with that AV Shea Amala. I got it because me & @chebaby was talmbout it.
> 
> I know it's not the 'newest' packaging, so I don't want no _consistency_ issues. Oils floatin' on the top or nothin'.
> 
> Hmp. Gurl You know how they do.


IDareT'sHair

I was gonna say I didn't know you used that.
 I can't believe I've stuck to this No Buy. I'm glad I did, though. It's nice to see my stash actually disappearing instead of multiplying exponentially!  I'll be making up for lost time, soon, though.  I think I'm going to get 2 Bliss and a Destination Hydration from SD to hold me til BF. Then, I'll get Vanilla Silk, Avocado, Mocha Silk, Wheat Germ, Nourish, Pre, and Go Moist.  And more Bliss.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> Brownie518
> 
> After I finish up these 2 Jasmine's Imma take it easy on that and pull out something else.
> 
> Because I know after my Jasmine's are gone, that's it.


IDareT'sHair

When will I ever stop missing Jasmine's???  I plan to get a big bottle of that A&S next spring.  I think I might have some Hello Sugar scent somewhere.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518;17126 
I was gonna say I didn't know you used that.
I can't believe I've stuck to this No Buy. I'm glad I did said:
			
		

> It's nice to see my stash actually disappearing instead of multiplying exponentially![/B]  I'll be making up for lost time, soon, though.  I think I'm going to get 2 Bliss and a Destination Hydration from SD to hold me til BF. Then, I'll get Vanilla Silk, Avocado, Mocha Silk, Wheat Germ, Nourish, Pre, and Go Moist.  And more Bliss.


 

@Brownie518

Hmp. Don't be Tryna' Clown Me throwin' all that Shade over here.

Yeah, I had Shea Amala (sample-size) before. Remember when AV offered like a sample butter set? It had that one, the Chocolate one and a few others. Never re-purchased those. And from NTS they were only 5 bucks.

I'm still "on the fence" with Wheat Germ?erplexed  My SD Boos are:
Vanilla Silk
Mocha Silk
Destination Hydration


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

I still have quite a bit of Jasmine's.  But I am savoring it.  It all smells so good.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

Wondering why Wheat Germ didn't WOW me?  Maybe my expectations were too high. 

Like you with Naturelle Grow, I need to use it a few more times.

I still need to try out my Shea What Deux.  I know I loved the Shea What.  Interested in how the Deux is.  

I have x2 Jars to play around with.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> Hmp. Don't be Tryna' Clown Me throwin' all that Shade over here.
> 
> Yeah, I had Shea Amala (sample-size) before. Remember when AV offered like a sample butter set? It had that one, the Chocolate one and a few others. Never re-purchased those. And from NTS they were only 5 bucks.
> 
> I'm still "on the fence" with Wheat Germ?erplexed  My SD Boos are:
> Vanilla Silk
> Mocha Silk
> Destination Hydration


IDareT'sHair

Nah, girl, no shade! Judgement free zone, you know that!!!  And never from me cuz you know I gets down!!! 

You know, I think my best finds this year are tea rinses and that HV pH Rinse.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> Brownie518
> 
> Wondering why Wheat Germ didn't WOW me?  Maybe my expectations were too high.
> 
> Like you with Naturelle Grow, I need to use it a few more times.
> 
> I still need to try out my Shea What Deux.  I know I loved the Shea What.  Interested in how the Deux is.
> 
> I have x2 Jars to play around with.


IDareT'sHair

How do you use that Wheat Germ? I use it as a rinse out. I love it. That Naturelle didn't wow me but I think that's mainly because nothing can beat BV Smoothie or Chocolate Bliss for me right now. That Cinnamon joint will fit into my rotation real nice, though.  It's so moisturizing.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *Nah, girl, no shade! Judgement free zone, you know that!!!  And never from me cuz you know I gets down!!! *
> 
> You know, I think my best finds this year are tea rinses and that HV pH Rinse.


 
@Brownie518

You know I'm clownin' you. Cause I know how You Do What You Do! 

Yeah, them Tea/Coffee Rinses ain't no joke. And I lurves me some HV Ph Rinse! 

I had that on my BF List, but took them off. I'll hafta' think on that. 

I gotta keep that list in check


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *How do you use that Wheat Germ? I use it as a rinse out. I love it. That Naturelle didn't wow me but I think that's mainly because nothing can beat BV Smoothie or Chocolate Bliss for me right now. That Cinnamon joint will fit into my rotation real nice, though.  It's so moisturizing.*


 

Brownie518

I used the Wheat Germ to Cowash.  Imma try it again tomorrow and see how I like it.erplexed

I want that Naturelle Grow Coconut Wata' DC'er.  It sounds nice too.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> Brownie518
> 
> I used the Wheat Germ to Cowash.  Imma try it again tomorrow and see how I like it.erplexed
> 
> I want that Naturelle Grow Coconut Wata' DC'er.  It sounds nice too.


IDareT'sHair

I don't remember what the Coconut Wata has in it. I'm about to go 'browse' real quick...
I prefer Destination Hydration for cowashing. The Wheat Germ is too something for cowashing. I don't know what but it is. It works great as a final for me, though.


----------



## Brownie518

I want to try ALL of her deep conditioners, now that I looked at them...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *I'm about to go 'browse' real quick...*
> *I prefer Destination Hydration for cowashing. The Wheat Germ is too something for cowashing.*


 
@Brownie518

Yeah... It is _"too something"_ for Cowashing. Lemme re-think that one. I might pull out D.Hydration instead.

Maybe reverse it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Hey Ladies! Time to get this Weekend Started!

Waiting On:
Silk Dreams
Baby-Bubba
Liquid Gold
Mineral Rich
NaturallyTheStore


----------



## Ltown

IDareT'sHair said:


> Hey Ladies! Time to get this Weekend Started!
> 
> Waiting On:
> Silk Dreams
> Baby-Bubba
> Liquid Gold
> Mineral Rich
> NaturallyTheStore


 
hello T, IDareT'sHair, I thought you were on no buy? I'm not looking or waiting on anything, my hair products buying has slowed down I will try to buy BF if I'm fast enough and I'm not staying up either 

HV, Claudie is all I have on the list so far. less have been better for me. I do have so pure natural clay to use or sell. I'm not down with all that mixing and rinsing that stuff out anymore.


----------



## bajandoc86

Hey ladies...I'm finally back at home for the first time in 3 days. I have electricity and water finally and didn't have any damage to my apt. So I'm happy. Dog tired tho...AND my hair looks like ****.  

WIll be looking out for GOOD sales for BF....


----------



## chebaby

chello ladies
i co washed today with trader joes nourish spa and left it all in for a wash and go. its the first time im wearing a w&g to work that isnt pulled back. shoot i think this gonna be my go to style cause im tired of brush the front of my hair back and slicking and slapping it into a zing that hurts my head. 
imma try to get second day hair tomorrow.

i think im either all out of trader joes or i have one more use left. if im out ill repurchase sometime next week if i get a chance.

i might do a braid out for next week so i aint got to co wash and air dry.


----------



## 13StepsAhead

With all this talk of SD I can't wait to get home a sit under my steamer with that chocolate bliss  I just hope it's there when I et home next week.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> *Wondering why Wheat Germ didn't WOW me? Maybe my expectations were too high. *
> 
> Like you with Naturelle Grow, I need to use it a few more times.
> 
> I still need to try out my Shea What Deux. I know I loved the Shea What. Interested in how the Deux is.
> 
> I have x2 Jars to play around with.


 
Okay....tried it again tonight!  Yup another SD's Hit.  Will definitely pick up another bottle (or 2) BF


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair

How did you use the Wheat Germ this time? 

I'm about to start getting ready just in case this freak storm hits NY. I have to get everything ready just in case it floods again. I am praying it doesn't come to that.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

Last time I kept it on overnight.  This time I cowashed with it.  

I hope your package arrives one piece.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> Brownie518
> 
> Last time I kept it on overnight.  This time I cowashed with it.
> 
> I hope your package arrives one piece.


IDareT'sHair

Oh, okay. Glad it worked for you this time!! 

Girl, I pray this 'Frankenstorm' as they are calling it, isn't as bad as they think. I'm worried.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

Frankenstorm is right.  Since it's near Halloween


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518

I know this is old news to you...

but I'm lovin' putting Oil on top of DC'er. 

I wonder why I slept on this technique?

Will continue doing this Fall/Winter.


----------



## SimJam

still no power at home (day 3) hope my hair products that i have in da fridge dont go off


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> I know this is old news to you...
> 
> but I'm lovin' putting Oil on top of DC'er.
> 
> I wonder why I slept on this technique?
> 
> Will continue doing this Fall/Winter.


IDareT'sHair

Yes. It works so well for me in the colder months. Keeps my scalp in good condition, too.  I've been doing the plastic cap and then under the dryer for 15. Then I cover my head with a towel and let it sit for an hour at least. Just perfect.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

SimJam

When I lost my Power for 3-4 days this Summer during that massive storm, my products stayed fine in da' Crispa' (cause I wasn't opening & closing the door)

What little food I had, had to be pitched tho'.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518

That Oil on Top is gone do me just right this Fall/Winter Ms. B!

@chebaby

Hi Ms. Che


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> That Oil on Top is gone do me just right this Fall/Winter Ms. B!
> 
> @chebaby
> 
> Hi Ms. Che


 

whats going on?


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> That Oil on Top is gone do me just right this Fall/Winter Ms. B!
> 
> @chebaby
> 
> Hi Ms. Che



Yes, it will. It's doin me right lately. 

I REALLY feel like buyin somethin...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *Yes, it will. It's doin me right lately. *
> 
> *I REALLY feel like buyin somethin...*


 

@Brownie518

Other than Cocosta...what other Oils are you using on top? I think I read you used some HTN also on top?

I guess I'll use:
EVOO
EVCO *maybe*
Grapeseed
Christine Gant aka Brown Butter Beauty Neem
Cocosta

I have some old oil. I think it's Wheat Germ. Not sure what's in that other bottle (but those 2 will be the first to go down).

What you buyin'?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

13StepsAhead

I placed my SD's order on the 16 and she said I should have it by the 30th.  Not sure when you placed yours, but this should give you a general idea.


----------



## 13StepsAhead

Brownie518 said:


> IDareT'sHair
> 
> How did you use the Wheat Germ this time?
> 
> I'm about to start getting ready just in case this freak storm hits NY. I have to get everything ready just in case it floods again. I am praying it doesn't come to that.



Brownie518 I'm hoping the storm is not that bad either. I'm flying in into Newark on the 31st and my town is prone to flooding, so I hope my flight doesn't get delayed or cancelled.erplexed


----------



## 13StepsAhead

IDareT'sHair said:


> 13StepsAhead
> 
> I placed my SD's order on the 16 and she said I should have it by the 30th.  Not sure when you placed yours, but this should give you a general idea.



Thanks IDareT'sHair I placed my order around the 20th.


----------



## SimJam

IDareT'sHair said:


> SimJam
> 
> When I lost my Power for 3-4 days this Summer during that massive storm, my products stayed fine in da' Crispa' (cause I wasn't opening & closing the door)
> 
> What little food I had, had to be pitched tho'.




Thanks thats good to know!!!!

Ive already pitched the food from the fridge. The freezer stuff I took to my BF he has had power since the day after the hurricane ... lucky bugger !!!!

there are still trees tangled up in power lines in my neighbourhood and I live up in the hills so we are usually the last to get back power as the utility company usually starts doing work in the city centre then works their way out to the boonies 

bajandoc86 how ya doing?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

[email protected]chebaby @Brownie518 

All this time I was thinking "PRE" was $12.00! SMH! 

I didn't know it was $6.00

I would have bought that a lonnnnnng time ago.

Was making a fake BF SD's Cart and saw it.  I guess I never really looked at it before.


*Face Palm*


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

Hey Che!


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> Other than Cocosta...what other Oils are you using on top? I think I read you used some HTN also on top?
> 
> I guess I'll use:
> EVOO
> EVCO *maybe*
> Grapeseed
> Christine Gant aka Brown Butter Beauty Neem
> Cocosta
> 
> I have some old oil. I think it's Wheat Germ. Not sure what's in that other bottle (but those 2 will be the first to go down).
> 
> What you buyin'?


IDareT'sHair

I didn't buy anything...

But, the oils I like using On Top are:
Afroveda Methika
LaVida Ayurvedic Herbal Infusion
CoCasta
My ceramide oil mix (hemp, rice bran, safflower, jbco, amla, brahmi, argan, catnip)
Nourish 
Afroveda Shikakai



13StepsAhead said:


> Brownie518 I'm hoping the storm is not that bad either. I'm flying in into Newark on the 31st and my town is prone to flooding, so I hope my flight doesn't get delayed or cancelled.erplexed


13StepsAhead

I'm getting everything storm-ready right now. They are saying it should really hit here good on Monday afternoon into Tuesday and that the worst will be from wind damage thru the rest of the week. Good luck travelling! Be safe!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I see You Ms. B! Brownie518  Hi Ms. B!


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> I see You Ms. B! Brownie518  Hi Ms. B!


IDareT'sHair

 Hey, T! What's up? Girl, I'm sitting here stressing about this storm!! erplexed 

I'm doing a Trigga soak while we get everything ready.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

Gurl...all this time I thought "PRE" was 12 bucks. 

That's why I kept saying it cost too much.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> Brownie518
> 
> Gurl...all this time I thought "PRE" was 12 bucks.
> 
> That's why I kept saying it cost too much.


IDareT'sHair


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

I hope Frankenstorm just diminishes to nothingness.erplexed


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


>


 
Brownie518

Why in the Debil did I keep thinking it was $12 for 2 ounces?????


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518

Hey, that Oil over DC got my hair right. 

Imma try it again with some borderline rancid old Oil with no name.

Glad my DC'ers ALL smell good.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> Brownie518
> 
> I hope Frankenstorm just diminishes to nothingness.erplexed


IDareT'sHair

Girl, me, too. I am studying the weather reports, praying that sucka just fades to black. So far, they say its cutting to the west soon enough that it shouldn't be crossing directly over us but NYC will probably get wrecked. My brother and his kids live there but his company has them in a safe place. I think for us the wind will the big issue. 

Once this storm is passed, I'm really gonna need some retail therapy. I'll probably wreck house!!!


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> Brownie518
> 
> Why in the Debil did I keep thinking it was $12 for 2 ounces?????


IDareT'sHair

You know, I kept thinking it was so strange that you were saying it was too pricey but I couldn't figure out why!!! 



IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> Hey, that Oil over DC got my hair right.
> 
> Imma try it again with some borderline rancid old Oil with no name.
> 
> Glad my DC'ers ALL smell good.



Yeah, I love it. And when I go under the dryer for a few, it's like a built in hot oil treatment.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

Dang Ms. B!  That sounds seriously scary.

Hmp. And don't be blamin' all dat Haulin' on Sandy!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> @IDareT'sHair
> 
> *You know, I kept thinking it was so strange that you were saying it was too pricey but I couldn't figure out why!!! *
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I love it. And when I go under the dryer for a few, it's like a built in hot oil treatment.


 
@Brownie518

I know. What was I looking at?

Musta' been that VOLKA.....

Yeah, I'm just mad Imma be using up some old Rachet Oil first. 

But this will be a good way to get rid of them once & for all.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> Brownie518
> 
> Dang Ms. B!  That sounds seriously scary.
> 
> Hmp. And don't be blamin' all dat Haulin' on Sandy!


IDareT'sHair

Yeah, the wind is supposed to be up to and over 60mph. I'm nervous. I have to work tomorrow night so I'll have to bring a bag with me, just in case. 



IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> I know. What was I looking at?
> 
> Musta' been that VOLKA.....
> 
> Yeah, I'm just mad Imma be using up some old Rachet Oil first.
> 
> But this will be a good way to get rid of them once & for all.



Volka!!!  Probably...

Yes, it is a great way to use up oils. And I have a LOT!!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

You got a lot of errthang Ms. B


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518

Waiting on:
Silk Dreams *it shipped*
Bel Nouvo *also shipped*
Liquid Gold
NaturallyTheStore

I did a 'mock' SD's Cart.  It wasn't too bad.  Would be betta' w/30%


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> Brownie518
> 
> You got a lot of errthang Ms. B


IDareT'sHair

Nah, I don't have a lot of Protein conditioners. I was thinking about this last night. I have half a jar of Claudie's Protein, a Mocha Silk, one use left of Claudie's Fortifying, and one jar of CPR. That's it. Weird, right? 
Anyway, that will be remedied very soon...



IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> Waiting on:
> Silk Dreams *it shipped*
> Bel Nouvo *also shipped*
> Liquid Gold
> NaturallyTheStore
> 
> I did a 'mock' SD's Cart.  It wasn't too bad.  Would be betta' w/30%



Everything is betta' with 30% 
I don't have anything on the way, unfortunately. That will also be remedied very soon.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> @IDareT'sHair
> 
> Nah, I don't have a lot of Protein conditioners. I was thinking about this last night. I have half a jar of Claudie's Protein, a Mocha Silk, one use left of Claudie's Fortifying, and one jar of CPR. That's it. Weird, right?
> *Anyway, that will be remedied very soon...*
> 
> 
> 
> Everything is betta' with 30%
> I don't have anything on the way, unfortunately. *That will also be remedied very soon.*


 
Brownie518

Lawd....Imma call you FrankenstormBrownie

Gurl....You fittna' tear up something.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> Brownie518
> 
> Lawd....Imma call you FrankenstormBrownie
> 
> Gurl....You fittna' tear up something.


IDareT'sHair

 Yes, girl. I'll be so stressed by Monday morning. I am going to go OFF!!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

Girl, Gone & Get Down

I ain't mad.  You know how You Do!


----------



## Brownie518

I used that Naturelle Grow DC again. I'll be getting more of that, for sure.  I'm going to keep using that til it's finished. Then I'll finish the BV Smoothie I have opened. 

I didn't finish anything up this wash but I have one use left of SD Avocado and an HV pH Rinse. I'll knock those out this week. I ran across quite a few items while rearranging stuff just in case it floods again. I found an unopened Moisturizing Quinoa Coffee, an 8oz BV Smoothie, CD Khoret Amen Smoothie and Oil, and CD Chocolat set. I had planned to get more Quinoa and Khoret so I can take those off my list. I wish I had run across some Protein conditioners.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

You always 'runnin' 'cross something.....


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

Glad to hear Naturelle Grow is a success. I've been tryna' tell ya'll. *cough* 

Me & curlyhersheygirl and Ltown used Naturelle Grow a minute ago.

I'm interested in trying some of her new Cleasning Conditioners.  The original ones are definitely nice.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Hope I get some packages next week. 

And hoping Sandy loses some of her intensity.


----------



## SimJam

Hay Miss T ... wow I was so happy to see Sandys behind I havnt even been looking to see where shes going.

Hope you fare will with miss Sandy. 
I got back power yesterday ... still no internet though


----------



## SimJam

finished a HV whipped ends hydration last night
3 back ups


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Hey Ms. SJam!SimJam

Wow! Glad your power is back. 

Yep. Her Raggedy Behind is heading this way. Hope she slows her Roll.

When I lost my Power (this Summer) internet still took several days.

Good Job on the Whipped Ends. I think I might have about 2-3 of those too.

We still ain't heard from @bajandoc86 Maybe she's at the hospital?


----------



## bajandoc86

Hey ladies! IDareT'sHair hey sweetie I'm ok. My internet has been iffy since the storm. So haven't been able to post much. How it is going with preparing for the expected bad weather?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

bajandoc86

I'm glad you're okay. 

Gurl.....You had me worried. SMH.

We are keeping updated on where it's headed and folks in those States are tryin' to prepare.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I found like a little 2 ounce bottle of Trigger I had put back. 

I forgot I had put a little pinch back.

I thought I had used it all. YAY! 

Glad I still have a little bit of that left.


----------



## SimJam

Yep, not a peep from Bajan, most ppl in the city got back power last night .... but probably not everyone has internet ... like myself.

She should be fine though 


edit: YAY end of radio silence !!!!!
glad you ok lady :hugs:

I almost had a heart attack (lol more of a panic attack) during the hurricane. My heart was racing with fear for 4 hours straight


----------



## IDareT'sHair

SimJam

She's On Here!  YAY!  She posted and she's fine.


----------



## Shay72

Imma start getting my stuff sent to work. I totally forgot about Hairveda so I guess that stuff is gone. Then a friend of mine told me she sent something and got an empty envelope back. WTF??? Really?? USPS. I don't order like that anymore but come BF I will. USPS hasnt been the same for me since the regular mailman retired. Trifling mfers!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72

Great Idea Shay.  Girl, have all that stuff sent to the J-O-B.

Have you tried that: honeychileluv?  Lawd...what a name.

And do you have your BF list ready?


----------



## Shay72

IDareT'sHair
Right now I plan on getting Curl Junkie, Shi Naturals, Claudie's, and Silk Dreams.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72

Nice Compact List.  So no New Vendors uh?


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> [email protected]chebaby @Brownie518
> 
> All this time I was thinking "PRE" was $12.00! SMH!
> 
> I didn't know it was $6.00
> 
> I would have bought that a lonnnnnng time ago.
> 
> Was making a fake BF SD's Cart and saw it.  I guess I never really looked at it before.
> 
> 
> *Face Palm*




hey yall

lazy day as always. i had all this stuff planned i was gonna do but it aint get done yet.
first i was gonna pre poo with sd mocha, then i was gonna henna. nowim thinking of cleansing with the mud wash but i dont know. with the storm coming i just wanna stay in bed all day.


----------



## Ltown

IDareT'sHair said:


> Brownie518
> 
> Glad to hear Naturelle Grow is a success. I've been tryna' tell ya'll. *cough*
> 
> Me & curlyhersheygirl and Ltown used Naturelle Grow a minute ago.
> 
> I'm interested in trying some of her new Cleasning Conditioners.  The original ones are definitely nice.



Brownie518, i can't give a review that may swing you to buy. I used the conditioner don't recall the name. i don't have any other naturalle products. Its not on my buy list.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ltown

Hey Ms. LT!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Used up:
1 8 ounce It's Perfectly Natural's Tea-Lightful Shine Pomade.  *I may have 1 back-up left*

Will be using Claudie's Iman for the next few weeks.  May rotate this will AV's Shikaki Oil


----------



## divachyk

Just swinging by to tell everyone to be safe and take precaution with Hurricane/Tropical Storm Sandy.


----------



## Ltown

IDareT'sHair said:


> Ltown
> 
> Hey Ms. LT!



IDareT'sHair, i'm tired trying to wash clothes, dishes, do hair before Ms. Sandy cut our power off. I went to BMore to get dd to vote for first time. All together was all day, 1 hr there and back is 4 hrs of driving, 1 hr wating in line to vote. 

I've used up hq strawberry cowash, won't get it too much cone, glycerin for owash for me.  I wii be mixing some teas with aloevera for rinse.


----------



## Ltown

Good morning ladies! 
Everyone be safe and i wish you well i know its coming up the east coast. chebaby, Shay72, hope you didn't have to work today. I was off anyway, tonight and tomorrow will be the worst.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Ltown

I'm jelly you get to stay home. 

I heard on the Radio you were shut down. 

I pray all of you up that way remain safe & sound. (And with Power).


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

Morning Ladies.

I'm stuck at work today since we are the only Vet ER facility open in South Jersey.  They are closing the roads around 12pm so I'm praying I can still get home when/if my relief comes at 6pm.  

Please keep the North East in prayer as we get ready to get hit with the worse of the storm this afternoon.  My home made it through Hurricane Irene last year so I'm praying it will make it through this one as well.  Praying for all the Ladies in the Northeast- chebaby Ltown Shay72 Brownie518 and any other ladies up this way.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Vonnieluvs08

Take care Ms. Vonnie.  Please make sure you have groceries, water & emergency items on hand.

Be Careful.  It's Cold, windy and raining hard here as well.  And dark.  And might snow tonight & tomorrow.

And last week it was 80...


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Hey ladies all our schools are closed today due to the high winds. I'm hoping there's no flooding here but it happens sometime. Stay safe all my east coast ladies.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl

Hello Ms. Curly!  Good to see You


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair Hey T. Now that all the dances and parties are over I have some extra time.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl

Wonderful Ms. Curly! Now we can catch up. 

Glad the kids had some fun activities to participate in. I know you were all in there.

Girl...my list is ig'nant & stoopid, but I'm narrowing it down.

Tell your Sis I wanna see her list too.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair what's going on in your area?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *what's going on in your area?*


 
curlyhersheygirl

Welp.  It rained all weekend.erplexed  

And it's windy & cold & dark.  We might have some snow tomorrow and Snow mixed with Rain on Tuesday.

I didn't go to the Grocery at all this weekend, so if something major happened, I'll be a hurt Sista'.  I better stop after work.

I'm having my Fall furnance inspection/maintenace that's why I am still at home so late.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> 
> Wonderful Ms. Curly! Now we can catch up.
> 
> Glad the kids had some fun activities to participate in. I know you we all in there.
> 
> Girl...my list is ig'nant & stoopid, but I'm narrowing it down.
> 
> Tell your Sis I wanna see her list too.


 
IDareT'sHair My list keeps changing . My sis did a job for Ms Jessies and the owners were so pleased they gave a goodie basket with tons of full size products and a few sample packets so when she comes to visit in a few weeks I'll try them out but she's added them to her list and told me her hair budget is now $600 for BF


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> 
> Welp. It rained all weekend.erplexed
> 
> And it's windy & cold & dark. We might have some snow tomorrow and Snow mixed with Rain on Tuesday.
> 
> I didn't go to the Grocery at all this weekend, so if something major happened, I'll be a hurt Sista'. I better stop after work.
> 
> I'm having my Fall furnance inspection/maintenace that's why I am still at home so late.


 

IDareT'sHair Oh wow snow  . Yeah you better stop by the grocery later just in case; better safe than sorry.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> My list keeps changing . My sis did a job for Ms Jessies and the owners were so pleased they gave a goodie basket with tons of full size products and a few sample packets so when she comes to visit in a few weeks I'll try them out but she's added them to her list and told me her hair budget is now $600 for BF


 
@curlyhersheygirl

Girl, I threw in the kitchen sink (of anything I thought I might want, I listed it).

But I know it will all hinge on how good these discounts are. The better the discount the more likely I'll be to purchase.  

The bad thing is: From some of them I only want 1 thing, and I hate to pay shipping for 1 item. 

So those are the ones I really need to re-evaluate.

So, Sis, liked some of the MJ products uh? I'm interested in knowing how that Super Sweetback DC'er is. I hear alot of good things about it.

So, if you try that one, lemme know.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl

Well.  They're finished.  I gotta Rock & Roll.

Have a Blessed Day Ms. Curly.  TTYL


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair Yeah she loves the super sweet back, the other DC  and I think the butter cream. She said the pillow soft thing was a mess. 

I'm only interested in the super sweetback and the meringue so I'll let you know when I try it.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> 
> Well. They're finished. I gotta Rock & Roll.
> 
> Have a Blessed Day Ms. Curly. TTYL


 

@IDareT'sHair You too sis. Stay safe


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *Yeah she loves the super sweet back, the other DC and I think the butter cream.* She said the pillow soft thing was a mess.
> 
> I'm only interested in the super sweetback and the meringue so I'll let you know when I try it.


 
curlyhersheygirl

I didn't know she had 2 DC'ers? 

I never pay too much attention to Miss Jessie 'nem since they always get bad reviews for their prices & ingredients.

Yeah, please let me know what you think. And maybe you can try the Buttercreme too.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair Yeah those prices  that's why I'll only purchase if they still have the bogo sale


----------



## natura87

Hey y'all.

Been super busy. Interviews and follow ups and whatnot... Hair is doing alright. I've been working on a jar of CJ's Honey Butta and the damn thing just wont die. Its never ending, I've been at the bottom of the jar for 2 months now and I can see most of the bottom but I'm never finishing it.Someone asked me what video I used to teach me how to flattwist. I forgot who it was but it was a charyjay  one under her 160 pounds something or other page. It was the one where she was testing out the Ambrosia leave in. Hope that helps.

I twisted the front to make a bang eventually, right now its just swooped to the side. I braided the rest up with QCTDG in medium sized braids and just wearing that in a pony.


----------



## SimJam

natura87 that was me asking for the video, will check it out later (cant access youttube at work)

Meanwhile on the homefront ....

my hair is so stinking soft !!!!! did a HV washday on saturday

amala creme rinse (washed scalp with ACV first)
CJ repair me
Sitrinillah
whipped ends
whipped jelly

kept my hair in chunky twists saturday and sunday - took them out in the evening to go to a function with my mom and aunt.

then retwisted with red tea LI ..... super dooper soft hair today with very very soft hold, but thats how I like it ... a controlled poof


----------



## chebaby

hey ladies
im at work
thank yall for keeping us in your prayers cause everyone is afraid this storm is gonna be crazy. right now its just rain and wind but it probably wont get worse until tonight.


----------



## Golden75

Hey ladies!  Sitting here praying I don't lose power.  The storm hasn't come thru yet, just light rain & some wind gusts.  My office closed today & tomorrow, so I'll be home.  

I think i may need to toss my QB AHTB, that junk is stanking!  I opened it yesterday, the top looked weird so I stirred it, and it smells fishy.  I used it 1-2x before and it's about a year old.  So mad!  I used BRBC & OHHB last night, seemed fine, but OHHB scent is lingering.  I hate the way may hair smells.  And I just washed.  Hope the smell dissipates.  

I need to get on the move with these products, cause they sure do expire.


----------



## SimJam

Ladies stay safe
BTW if you wanna get some jokes hurricane sandy has a twitter account ... well 2 hurricanesandy and @Xhurricanesandy


----------



## Brownie518

Hey, ladies. I'm at home, watching the wind blow. No rain, so far. I won't be going to work tonight. I have to be here in case there's flooding like with Irene and besides, no way am I going to work and getting stuck if they close the bridges. erplexed 

Everyone stay safe!!!!


----------



## chebaby

well its crazy right now. ish just got real
the wind is howling like an animal, the birds are being thrown around(its kinda funny but not really lol) and it is freezing.

so im making  a cart on aveyou cause im bored so im fittin ta shop.
so far in my cart i got CR soy conditioner, CR moisture max, CR deep conditioner, DM DCC(might take this out) and entwine molding mud.

but then i made a cart on sage too cause they now have bask. i want that cocoa bark, curly kinks twist cream, and kbb mist. i also want darcys pumpkin conditioner.\

ok i swear the wind sound like a big husky man talking.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@chebaby @Golden75 @Brownie518

Ya'll be safe over there. 

It's really windy here too w/light snow & rain. Alot of Car Accidents too (folks driving crazy).

I tore up my umbrella walking to my Car. Blew inside out and basically exploded. I just bought that sucka'.


----------



## chebaby

so last night i co washed with deva curl one condition and left it all in. when i leave all the conditioner in my hair i can finger detangle the next wash with no problem at all.
my hair looked so nice this morning so i just twisted one side back and left the rest out.

got caught in the rain earlier and now my hair is a little poofy. tomorrow i will pin it up some soft of way.

now that im leaving in a ton of conditioner i guess now i can finally use all this aussie moist conditioner i had sitting around lol. that conditioner is heavy though, i bet its gonna take forever for my hair to dry.
thatll be the next conditioner i try like this.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby @Golden75 @Brownie518
> 
> Ya'll be safe over there.
> 
> It's really windy here too w/light snow & rain. Alot of Car Accidents too (folks driving crazy).
> 
> I tore up my umbrella walking to my Car. Blew inside out and basically exploded. I just that sucka'.


 hey T

ill be at work all night so i guess thats safe lol. im glad you are in the house cause i know fools cant drive
on my way to work some fool was speeding by like he was blind to the weathererplexed and someone hit my co workers car this morning.

also i stopped off at target on my way to work cause i know it was storming but i had an itch to go in the hair section
on my way getting in the car my umbrella decided to act stupid and fly up and the wind blew my car door into the rail that houses the target carts. i forgot to check and see if its dented
i have bad luck with cars lol.


----------



## Golden75

Darn tree branch fell and scared the bejesus outta me!  Cat ran, dogs barking, thought Sandy was breaking in my apartment!  Beesch better not mess with my car either. Lawd can't wait til this is over!

Picked up some SM Purification Mask - it was a $1 off at Walgreens.  I need to go back cause I thought it said 3000 bonus points, but my receipt doesn't reflect that. 

Dayum, watching the news and NJ is getting slammed.  Everyone be safe!


----------



## Ltown

The winds are pucking up, we are off tomorrow thank goodness.


----------



## chebaby

Golden75 said:


> Darn tree branch fell and scared the bejesus outta me! Cat ran, dogs barking, *thought Sandy was breaking in my apartment! *Beesch better not mess with my car either. Lawd can't wait til this is over!
> 
> Picked up some SM Purification Mask - it was a $1 off at Walgreens. I need to go back cause I thought it said 3000 bonus points, but my receipt doesn't reflect that.
> 
> Dayum, watching the news and NJ is getting slammed. Everyone be safe!


 you are funny.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby  More than likely, you probably have a dent.  Just couldn't stay out the Hair Care aisle could you.

Golden75 Jokes!  

Ltown  Be Safe LT and enjoy having another day off.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby More than likely, you probably have a dent. Just couldn't stay out the Hair Care aisle could you.
> 
> @Golden75 Jokes!
> 
> @Ltown Be Safe LT and enjoy having another day off.


 chile imma be so hurt if i have a dent but youre right, more than likely i do. but it hit the very tip of the inside of the door so its probably not too bad.
i had to go see if they had anything new


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@chebaby

Yeah, one time my car door swung open & hit another car next to me due to high winds.  

I thought I didn't have a dent and then I noticed right on the inside of the door it was bent. 

(After I looked at the other car, of course).

Yeah, Ms. Curly had me thinkin' 'bout that Super Sweetback speaking of Tar'get.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> *Yeah, one time my car door swung open & hit another car next to me due to high winds.*
> 
> I thought I didn't have a dent and then I noticed right on the inside of the door it was bent.
> 
> (After I looked at the other car, of course).
> 
> Yeah, Ms. Curly had me thinkin' 'bout that Super Sweetback speaking of Tar'get.


 urggg i hate when things like that happen


----------



## chebaby

i just finished texting boo thang and i think this fool is crazy. i sure know how to pick em he talking about trying to make it home in this weather. he has about 30 miles to drive from work to home and he gonna try to make it home. i swear sometimes hes a dumb ***.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

Falls out about _*boo thang*_ 

So....is that anything like honey boo-boo


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Falls out about _*boo thang*_
> 
> So....is that anything like honey boo-boo


something like that

and he aint doing nothing but trying to rush home to play video games


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *and he aint doing nothing but trying to rush home to play video games*


 
chebaby

Just like we'd be Rushin' Home to hit PayNah.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Just like we'd be Rushin' Home to hit PayNah.


 thats different. what we do, hitting paynah, thats imprtant


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *thats different. what we do, hitting paynah, thats imprtant*


 
chebaby

Just as important as Call of Duty.  Or whatever that mess it called.

Grand Theft Auto or whatever that mess is.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Just as important as Call of Duty. Or whatever that mess it called.
> 
> Grand Theft Auto or whatever that mess is.


 i wouldnt say all that but i did have the time of my life trying to get the little man from grand theft auto to car jack someone


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> i wouldnt say all that but *i did have the time of my life trying to get the little man from grand theft auto to car jack someone*


 
chebaby

Just like you have the time of your Life Hittin' PayNah


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I got Packages!

Silk Dreams
NaturallyTheStore
Bel Nouvo


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Just like you have the time of your Life Hittin' PayNah


  hitting paynah feels so much better though lol.

speaking of which, lemme go look at my aveyou cart again.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

IDareT'sHair said:


> *I got Packages!*
> 
> *Silk Dreams*
> *NaturallyTheStore*
> *Bel Nouvo*


 

chebaby

I'm sooo Happeh.  I didn't think I got anything today.

Let me open that DB Coconut Pomade & check out the consistency.  although it's probably Frozen.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> I'm sooo Happeh. I didn't think I got anything today.
> 
> Let me open that DB Coconut Pomade & check out the consistency. although it's probably Frozen.


 im glad you got something.

lol it probably is frozen.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

Pffttt.  It is.  Solid as a Rock.


----------



## Brownie518

chebaby said:


> thats different. what we do, hitting paynah, thats imprtant



That's right, che!!!!


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> I got Packages!
> 
> Silk Dreams
> NaturallyTheStore
> Bel Nouvo


IDareT'sHair

So jealous!!! I wish I was getting packages from Silk Dreams and Naturelle right about now. Maybe next week...

So, we haven't lost power and it has barely rained. It's crazy warm outside and the wind has died a little. My sis lives across the river and her power just went out. I'm hoping this is as bad as it gets but they say we have some heavier rain coming. NYC is getting tore up!!


----------



## divachyk

SimJam said:


> Ladies stay safe
> BTW if you wanna get some jokes hurricane sandy has a twitter account ... well 2 @hurricanesandy and @Xhurricanesandy


I went there and those folks are crazy. They better be saving what little cell phone battery they have. Hurricane Newbies!


----------



## chebaby

i am soooooooo tired i could cry. i couldnt go home last night because my relief couldnt make it in. i have one more hour to go and then i can go home. but then i have to  turn right back around and come to work again. im gonna be dead on my feet

whats gonna get me through is going to mcdonalds and getting some really unhealthy breakfast i havent had mcdonalds breakfast in a really long time and im craving a steak and egg baggle

yea but other than that im sooooooo tired lol.


----------



## divachyk

chebaby, be safe out there! Hope you can get some rest soon.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

That sounds good.  I haven't had anything bad/good from them in a long, long, long time.

I'd get a Sausage/Egg/Bisquit.  It sounds bad......just typing this


----------



## Shay72

IDareT'sHair said:
			
		

> Shay72
> 
> Nice Compact List.  So no New Vendors uh?



Still thinking about that.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Mernin' Lovlies!

We still have incredibly skrong winds and we have some snow out there blowing around and a little on the grass.

I'm wondering where my Gloves are? Clawd.....Gloves in October. 

I dread going to work today.


----------



## Golden75

Made it thru the storm! Power stayed on and just a few branches.  NYC & NJ are a mess, feel so bad for those in that area, all areas severely affected.  

chebaby - hope you can get some rest before heading back.  Micky D's does sound kind of yummy right now


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75

This guy I work with, picks up a daily Oatmeal.  It smells really good.  I've never had that, but it sure smells delish.


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair said:
			
		

> Golden75
> 
> This guy I work with, picks up a daily Oatmeal.  It smells really good.  I've never had that, but it sure smells delish.



IDareT'sHair -  I don't think I've had their oatmeal.  They had a banana one I was interested in.  

I'm so hungry and too lazy to cook.


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair said:
			
		

> Mernin' Lovlies!
> 
> We still have incredibly skrong winds and we have some snow out there blowing around and a little on the grass.
> 
> I'm wondering where my Gloves are? Clawd.....Gloves in October.
> 
> I dread going to work today.



IDareT'sHair - last you this time we had snow in October too.  It was the worst storm we had for the winter, and it wasn't even winter yet.  This weather is crazy!  Travel safe & stay warm!


----------



## SimJam

Hay ladies, glad to see that you all made it out ok... getting packages and all 
chebaby hope you get some rest

BTW for the oatmeal lovers you may want to try overnight oats - you just put the oats in a container (raw) add whatever type of milk you want and yogurt. Then you add whatever extras you want .... fruit, nuts, chia/flax seeds, sweetener (maple, sugar, honey), coconut flakes, nutella, coco powder ... whatever.

let it sit overnight in the fridge and voila in the morning, yummy yummy cereal. I dont like hot cereal so this is perfect for me  and you can make them ahead of time.

I just keep a "base" without additions in the fridge and mix in the fruit and other goodies just before I eat it.


----------



## SimJam

Oh and on the hair front --- another yummy fluffy soft twistout.
and I was at the gym the other morning doing my hair and this lady asks me if I got those clips from kimmaytube 

at first I was like huh??? then I realized what she asked me and I told her that I didnt get them from her but they are the same clips (the goody barrettes) that she sells.

then we started chatting abt hair and stuff - shes relaxed though. But it was a nice lil by chance interaction.


----------



## natura87

Nothing happeneed in my neck of the woods. I'm too far inland.


----------



## Ltown

Good day, glad no one got hurt and had power.


----------



## bajandoc86

Glad you ladies seem to be doing ok.

I wish Qhemet's website would reopen...It's been nearly a yr!


----------



## Golden75

SimJam - thx for the oatmeal tip.  I usually make a batch of steel cut oats, and just re-heat through the week.  I wonder how the steel cut would do overnight - need to google.


----------



## chebaby

chello ladies
i got a little rest and im back to work lol. but we gonna order some food cause yall know thats how you keep me chipper lol.

i tried to revive my w&g from yesterday by doing an updo but it was not working that durn deva curl is a waste as a leave in. the more you touch your hair the ashier it gets and it starts to flake. also it doesnt mix well with other products and it makes the hair feel heavy and coated.
so today i cleansed with daily fix and conditioned and left in the last little drop of trader joes  nourish spa. i had to fight to get it out the bottle lol.
im still waiting for my hair to dry now.

also i think some ******* broke into our shed today. but i cant see how cause it was raining all day. guess that dont stop idiots from taking other peoples things. but then again nothing was missing im racking my brain trying to see if i was so tired that i left the gate open, and my dad left the shed open this morning and i was so tired i didnt even see it. but the lock is missing too. 
see stuff like this makes me paranoid.


----------



## chebaby

oh and im looking forward to doing a henna treatment this weekend.

gonna mix napur 9 herbs with water and some amla and leave it on for 3 hours. im also gonna slather my scalp with trigga while the henna sits. then im gonna rinse it out with i dont know what. i dont think i have any cheapie conditioner except aussie but thats too thick. i might just rinse with water and then steam, we will see. then im gonna do a wash and go but i dont know what im gonna use, maybe aussie moist conditioner.
or maybe a curl cream like sweet hair pudding or JC curl cream.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

I sent that.

I hope Sandy 'nem doesn't slow it down.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby  Order something Tasty. 

I had some Popeye's the other day & thought about You.  It was so hot and delicious and I hadn't had it in a looooonnnng time. It was tasty.com

I called in some Chinese and got home and looked in the bag and it's the wrong thing.  I am ticked.  They talmbout bring it back.....

I said I live too far, so they are going to credit me.  Nothing like getting Chinese you didn't order (or want).  That just killed it for me.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> I sent that.
> 
> I hope Sandy 'nem doesn't slow it down.



heeeeeyyyyyy T.
thank you. sandy better stop playing lol.



IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby Order something Tasty.
> 
> I had some Popeye's the other day & thought about You. It was so hot and delicious and I hadn't had it in a looooonnnng time. It was tasty.com
> 
> I called in some Chinese and got home and looked in the bag and it's the wrong thing. I am ticked. They talmbout bring it back.....
> 
> I said I live too far, so they are going to credit me. Nothing like getting Chinese you didn't order (or want). That just killed it for me.


 i would be so upset if i got the wrong order after i had my mouth waiting for a specific taste
that reminds me of when me and my co worker ordered food and they brought him a whole duck this fool ordered orange chicken and got a duck lol. we were so fascinated with the duck cause neither one of us had seen a cooked one before lol.

i ordered from an italian place but i got bbq chicken


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@chebaby Yeah...I'm funny about my Chineseesesss. All I wanted a 1/2 order of Shrimp Fried Rice

I got home and was like.....

Getting ready to Steam in a bit.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby Yeah...I'm funny about my Chineseesesss.* All I wanted a 1/2 order of Shrimp Fried Rice*
> 
> I got home and was like.....
> 
> Getting ready to Steam in a bit.


 how the heck they get that wrong lol. i swear they always mess up the simple orders.

what you steaming with?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby 

Jasmine's A&S in: Monkey Snacks Lawd that Stuff smells good. 

I think it's the best smelling DC'er I have. 

I hate that I only have 1 Jar of Monkey!

Been using Redken Extreme (Protein Rx) these past few wash days.  I lurve Protein.  I am almost finished with this one & no back up.

I did finish up: 1 SD's Wheat Germ.  I have 1 back up.  And I may finish up Chunky-Monkey tonight.  I hope not.


----------



## SerjicalStrike

http://www.luvnaturals.com/collections/hair-care-products


----------



## IDareT'sHair

SerjicalStrike

Hey Ms. SS!  I know you've enjoyed your 2 days off work.

There is also a line called: honeychileluv  that sounds good too.

Lawd...these names tired me out.


----------



## SerjicalStrike

IDareT'sHair 

i did enjoy my two days but I was supposed to fly down to new orleans today for halloween :/. I had to reschedule my flight to thursday. ugh.

There are so many new companies I don't know where to start :/


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Hey ladies I hope everyone is safe and sound. It's still raining here and the kids go back to school tomorrow.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl

Hello Ms. C!


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:
			
		

> curlyhersheygirl
> 
> Hello Ms. C!



IDareT'sHair Hey T I hope you didn't get too much snow in your area.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl

Most of it was on the grass.  It was more of a Rainy Mix w/Wind.  

And to think it was 80 Thurs & Friday.  

Just crazy Ms. Curly!


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair I glad you didn't get too much snow. The weather is just crazy I hope this winter won't be too bad.


----------



## Ltown

IDareT'sHair said:


> chebaby
> 
> *Jasmine's A&S in: Monkey Snacks Lawd that Stuff smells good. *
> 
> 
> 
> IDareT'sHair, The bold was great, wasn't there a base for it? I don't have anymore can you list ingredients?  i don't have lot of true love for dc but that was the bomb.com.   My hair love silk i can use any dc along as it has Behentrimonum and cetearly.  I'm using jessicurl too shea.


----------



## Brownie518

Hey, ladies. All is well around my parts so I'm back at work. I'm going to do a quick wash tomorrow after work. I'll DC with Naturelle Grow again. I'm going to order another jar of that tonight.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

The DB Coconut Styling Pomade thawed out from yesterday (Leaving it in the mailbox). It reminds me alot of Vatika Frosting in consistency - melts on contact.

It's definitely_ another _coconut oil type product.  Like VF and HQS's Coconut Lime Oil.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair

Hey!!! What you doin? That pomade had to thaw???


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> @IDareT'sHair
> 
> Hey!!! What you doin? That pomade had to thaw???


 
@Brownie518

It was hard as a Brick last night.

I looked outside and had all those packages sitting out there. Girl it's cold........

Anyway, yeah, it's like VF. Maybe a little _looser_. Not sure how to use it yet. 

It might be good to use it as a Pre-Rx prior to relaxing. (On previously relaxed ends).

_Organic Coconut Oil, Peach Kernel Oil, Beeswax & Vitamin E_

BabyBubba's Pomade is the Bombdiggity.com I want at least 3-4 mo' Jars.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Using Claudie's Hairline & Temple Balm Revitalizer and rotating it with Claudie's Iman Butter.

Will pick up a Large Temple Balm BF.  (That will probably be the only thing I get from Claudie this time).


----------



## Brownie518

I can't wait to try out Baby Bubba's stuff. Maybe this week...

I'm going to wait til BF to get Claudie's, I decided. I surely have enough of everything. That Moisturizing Quinoa Coffee is one I use all the time so I need to get at least one or two more.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ltown  The ingredients for A&S isn't listed on her Jars.  Sorry LT.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518 

I pulled out IPN's Mustard Seed & Palm Oil DC'er to try next wash day.

Yeah, I think Baby-Bubba might be on to something there. Still can't wait to try his JBCO & Haitian CO DC'er. Smells wonderful


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair

I'll have to find that link I have so I can get Ltown the ingredients for the A&S. I'll do that later and post it. 

I'm going to browse thru Baby Bubba's joint later...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

Still narrowing down my list Ms. B.  

Girl, it's looking entirely different.  SMH....

Somehow the Pomade Shop ended up on there. _*cough*_


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

I've been going hard on that Redken Extreme.  I should finish that up soon.  

I also spotted a box of Deep Fuel out in my Stash.

I'll get back to Claudie's & Jasmine's Reconstructor.  Will rotate those 2 when I finish up the Redken Extreme.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair

What Redken are you using? I will need to start doing my frequent light protein joints again. I love me some Extreme. I think I have the conditioner and that one in the big tube. 

I have 2 1/2 Rosemary pomade so I'm good on that. My BF list hasn't changed too much, though. Still a good size...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 _Extreme Rescue Force_ (in the Dk. Blue Tube).  

I also have that Spritz Protein CAT (remember I thought I was getting Anti Snap)


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518

I'll hafta' compare the list I just created with the 1st one I made. 

Did you see Afroveda has complimentary Free Shipping with a $40 Purchase? 

I cleaned up on AV from NaturallyTheStore. *i love that place*


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> I'll hafta' compare the list I just created with the 1st one I made.
> 
> Did you see Afroveda has complimentary Free Shipping with a $40 Purchase?
> 
> I cleaned up on AV from NaturallyTheStore. *i love that place*


IDareT'sHair

Girl, you tore Naturally UP!!!  

I saw that AV email  You getting anything? 

Rescue Force. Yeah, that's the one I have, too.


----------



## Ltown

Good morning ladies!

IDareT'sHair, Brownie518, thanks!

i hope that vendors start sales early with BF sale not that i need or want anythng it just with so many hair forums the competition just to place a order is ridiculous. Especially those that made-to- order.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

Nah...I'd love to have some Moringa & Ginseng.  But I don't need it and don't want to spend $40


----------



## SimJam

bajandoc86 said:


> Glad you ladies seem to be doing ok.
> 
> I wish Qhemet's website would reopen...It's been nearly a yr!



Chile I would not bet on that there one for now ... guess she upgrading her manufacturing process to supply a small nation .... sheesh. Im so done   I think


----------



## natura87

Hey y'all.

Wearing a day old braidout pulled back into a puff. My lil sister (almost 18) showered me with praise when she saw it. I thought it looked alright she was like  "OMG...keep it like that, dont change it. Whatever you did do it again and keep doing it." I look up a few minutes later to see her creeping up next to me taking a picture on her phone. Scared the crap out of me.


Still aint finish that durn honey butta, a lil goes a very long way.


----------



## natura87

SimJam said:


> Chile I would not bet on that there one for now ... guess she upgrading her manufacturing process to supply a small nation .... sheesh. Im so done  I think


 

When I run out I'll go to Sage. I aint got time for her bladheaded games. Makes no durn sense. i mean yeah your stuff is good but get it together.  If you cant get your manufacturing  mumbo jumbo togetther in a year something is up.


----------



## natura87

IDareT'sHair said:


> The DB Coconut Styling Pomade thawed out from yesterday (Leaving it in the mailbox). It reminds me alot of Vatika Frosting in consistency - melts on contact.
> 
> It's definitely_ another _coconut oil type product. Like VF and HQS's Coconut Lime Oil.


 

Wouldnt buy this again. I could just get Coconut Oil.


----------



## Golden75

natura87 said:


> When I run out I'll go to Sage. *I aint got time for her bladheaded games*. Makes no durn sense. i mean yeah your stuff is good but get it together. If you cant get your manufacturing mumbo jumbo togetther in a year something is up.


 
 @natura87 - That right durr is funny! 

I'm mad that my QB smells funny . I can deal with the OHHB, but I think the AHTB has to be tossed Guess it needs to be used in the 1 year time frame. Since my hair ain't fall out  Imma try to use the OHHB still. I applied BRBC and OHHB on Saturday, and my hair still feels moisturized, and shiny as hayll! Ain't never seen this hair shine like this. Or was the ACV rinse I did?

I really hope it ain't true that her formula performs differently.


----------



## SimJam

Golden75 said:


> @natura87 - That right durr is funny!
> 
> I'm mad that my QB smells funny . I can deal with the OHHB, but I think the AHTB has to be tossed Guess it needs to be used in the 1 year time frame. Since my hair ain't fall out  Imma try to use the OHHB still. I applied BRBC and OHHB on Saturday, and my hair still feels moisturized, and shiny as hayll! Ain't never seen this hair shine like this. Or was the ACV rinse I did?
> 
> *I really hope it ain't true that her formula performs differently*.



Ive been hearing this !!!


----------



## chebaby

natura87 said:


> Hey y'all.
> 
> Wearing a day old braidout pulled back into a puff. My lil sister (almost 18) showered me with praise when she saw it. I thought it looked alright she was like "OMG...keep it like that, dont change it. Whatever you did do it again and keep doing it." I look up a few minutes later to see her creeping up next to me taking a picture on her phone. Scared the crap out of me.
> 
> 
> Still aint finish that durn honey butta, a lil goes a very long way.


 i bet your hair looks beautiful.

and yes, honey butta lasts a lifetime lol.
even though i got a full jar imma buy another one on BF along with the coffee cocoa curl cream(gonna try it again for the 50-11th time. dont remember how i liked it).


----------



## chebaby

chello ladies
today i am wearing a second day w&g. loving it. but its BIG and i know my co workers are thinking "wth???" lmao. i dont care. im tired of brushing the front of my hair back. i been doing that for the past 3 years and im surprised the front and sides of my hair still curls at all seeing as how i used to brush it everyday lmao.

anyway tomorrow imma try not to co wash it and maybe do a bun or something.

cant wait to henna this weekend.


----------



## Brownie518

Hey, ladies! What's going on? 

I just used some Shi Naturals Prepoo Buttercream all over.  Definitely have to get more of that. I think I might do my touch up on Friday. 
Which one a ya'll bought up the Naturelle DC samplers and the Orange & Hibiscus DCs?? Hmmm???


----------



## divachyk

TU this Friday. I can't wait to get back in the groove of using products. I've been keeping it low key since TU is fast approaching.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

natura87 said:


> *Wouldnt buy this again. I could just get Coconut Oil*.


 
natura87  You musta' had this before?..... Um...Yeah


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Hey Girls!

Don't ask me why I'm wide-awake? & I've been up a minute too.

My Liquid Gold shipped and I think that was/is the only thing I'm waiting on.


----------



## Ltown

IDareT'sHair said:


> Hey Girls!
> 
> Don't ask me why I'm wide-awake? & I've been up a minute too.
> 
> My Liquid Gold shipped and I think that was/is the only thing I'm waiting on.



Idaret'hair, you trying to be like me i thought you were on a no-buy until BF?  you been getting packages every week   Nothing new with me, i got mention for claudie sale but i'm be good until BF.  i'm try trader joe tea tree conditioners for cowash, there is just too much silcone and wax it the last cleaners i used which was hq for me.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ltown  Claudie has some cowashers too.  Jojoba and the 3 n 1 one.

Yeah, You are right LT! I have been haulin' my behind off. 

SMH.

I may sit down on BF.  I truly don't need anything much.  I may buy 1 or 2 things to join in the fun.  

But nothing much at all.  Honestly Gurl, I shouldn't get a doggone thang.


----------



## Ltown

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Ltown Claudie has some cowashers too. Jojoba and the 3 n 1 one.
> 
> Yeah, You are right LT! I have been haulin' my behind off.
> 
> SMH.
> 
> I may sit down on BF. I truly don't need anything much. I may buy 1 or 2 things to join in the fun.
> 
> But nothing much at all. Honestly Gurl, I shouldn't get a doggone thang.


 
IDareT'sHair, you love them products. I have the 3 n 1 and tried it once but don't really like it.


----------



## natura87

IDareT'sHair said:


> @natura87 You musta' had this before?..... Um...Yeah


 

I've got it and its no better then regla old CO. At least Vatika Frosting smells nice.


----------



## Brownie518

Hey, ladies!


----------



## chebaby

hey everyone
hair is in a beat up 3 day old w&g. i dont care, who gon say something lol.
anyway tomorrow i plan to co wash with aussie moist and then get second day hair saturday.
i hope aussie doesnt take forever to dry since its super thick and  heavy from what i remember.


----------



## chebaby

oh and since ive been using conditioner only i havent picked up a comb yet. leaving all the conditioner in your hair makes finger detangling so much easier the next wash day.


----------



## Brownie518

Ltown

AVOCADO & SILK

Ingredients:Water, Cetyl Alcohol(conditioner), Stearamidopropyl Dimethlamine, Dimethicone(adds slip), Avocado Oil, Ceteryl Alcohol, Ceteareth-20, Panthenyl Ethyl Ether, Silk Amino Acids(detangles,softens), Hydrolyzed Wheat Protein, Panthenol(Vitamin B5), Citric Acid, DMDM Hydantoin, Disodium EDTA,fragrance


----------



## Ltown

Brownie518 said:


> Ltown
> 
> AVOCADO & SILK
> 
> Ingredients:Water, Cetyl Alcohol(conditioner), Stearamidopropyl Dimethlamine, Dimethicone(adds slip), Avocado Oil, Ceteryl Alcohol, Ceteareth-20, Panthenyl Ethyl Ether, Silk Amino Acids(detangles,softens), Hydrolyzed Wheat Protein, Panthenol(Vitamin B5), Citric Acid, DMDM Hydantoin, Disodium EDTA,fragrance



Brownie518, awesome thanks!  Look at all those nice softening ingredients: panthenyl, silk.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

natura87 said:


> *I've got it and its no better then regla old CO*.


 
natura87

Gurl...Regula is right.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Hey Ladies!

Using IPN's Carrot Creme trying to finish up this bottle.


----------



## Brownie518

I still haven't decided what (if anything) to get from Claudie's sale. She has 20% off code SPOOK until 11.59 pm.


----------



## SmilingElephant

ALERT!!! ALERT!!! ALERT!!!

I'm at aveyou and bout to hit paynah...but before i do...do any of you ladies have a coupon code that i can put in??

Hmmmm??


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@SmilingElephant

Sorry I just saw this. = *FIVE* for 15%


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

Evening Ladies.

It's been a bit crazy here in Jerze.  I live in an area that lost power due to down trees.  Gratefully my house is fine but its day 3 without power and they say it won't be until next Friday that I will have some.  I so hope that's not true.  I have a generator that is allowing me to run some basic stuff and i have gas heat so I have hot water.

Going to wash this mop top of hair tomorrow.  I wore the twist until the weekend then been wearing a twist out.  I think I may have a lil damage where my cap ties in the back.  Going to wear a twist out for the weekend.  Going to oil up, detangle with some rinse out, cowash, tea rinse, DC with oil on top then tea rinse and twist with some LI and other product.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Vonnieluvs08

Vonnie, please be Safe.  Glad you're okay.


----------



## SimJam

Stay safe Vonnieluvs08

next friday for power !!! lorks, at least u have a generator and heat


----------



## Ltown

Vonnieluvs08, i forgot you were in nj. I'm glad you are safe and wish you and family well.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ltown  I forgot about that too LT.  I hope all our NJ Ladies are fine. 

((HUGS)) To Vonnieluvs08

13StepsAhead is also from NJ


----------



## natura87

Is Aveyou having a sale....like last year. Havent used all that up  but I would like some Camile Rose, more Curl Junkie, what have you  if its at a steep discount.


----------



## Golden75

natura87 said:


> Is Aveyou having a sale....like last year. Havent used all that up  but I would like some Camile Rose, more Curl Junkie, what have you if its at a steep discount.


 
AY was supposed to have done "something" at least 2x this year, one with followers, and the other for votes on some small business thing. I was perusing Twitta & FB the other night and saw that they offered 30% off in store only. The few emails I've received have only been for sales in the store. I think they got overwhelmed last year with the Groupon, KBG, and I think Plumdistrict coupons and the flash sale. I'm thinking if they do something, it will only be in store purchases or something so small and fast most will miss it.

I am still keeping fingers, toes, eyes, and legs crossed  that they will do a flash sale again.

 I sent them an email


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

Hey Che!  Checking to see if your pkg. arrived?  You know how Sandy & 'Nem did tearin' up stuff.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Hey Che! Checking to see if your pkg. arrived? You know how Sandy & 'Nem did tearin' up stuff.


 hey T
yes, i got it thank you.
ill be using them both this weekend

whats going on with you? this has been such a long week with the storm and all.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@chebaby

Glad it came. It wasn't to' up was it?  

Anyway, Gurl....ain't nothing happenin'.  

Under the dryer & getting ready to Steam. Imma use that: "It's Perfectly Natural" Mustard Seed & Palm Oil DC'er to Steam with. 1st time trying it. 

I used the Molasses & Honey Pre-Poo under my wig (at work) and I hate to admit it, but I liked it....

Only Con: It rinses Brown for a long time.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Glad it came. It wasn't to' up was it?
> 
> Anyway, Gurl....ain't nothing happenin'.
> 
> Under the dryer & getting ready to Steam. Imma use that: "It's Perfectly Natural" Mustard Seed & Palm Oil DC'er to Steam with. 1st time trying it.
> 
> I used the Molasses & Honey Pre-Poo under my wig (at work) and I hate to admit it, but I liked it....
> 
> Only Con: It rinses Brown for a long time.


 naw it wasnt to up, sandy aint touch it lol.

i forgot i have those IPN stuff i need to try. you just reminded me.

only going on with me hair wise this weekend os henna henna henna.

today i was too lazy to get out of bed early enough to do my hair. so i smooth some water through my hair, added a little kbb sa to my ends and bunned. looks ok but feels like $^it
tomorrow i will cleans and use aussie as my leave in.


----------



## Ltown

Hello ladies and lurkers!

It is cold already, Idaret'shsir keep that in Ohio

I used up IPN pumpkin pomade, yay don't want no more of that.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518  Hello Ms. B!

Ltown Hush Girl.  I didn't know 'how' to use that Pomade.erplexed

Towards the end of the jar, I ended up liking it.  I have 1 back up of that.


----------



## Brownie518

Hey, ladies. 
I ended up not getting any Claudie's or anything else. I dozed off and woke at 12.12 and missed the sale, is what actually happened.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair

Hey, T! Girl, it is cold here in NY!! It was so warm right up to the storm and then the temp just dropped!!

So you liked that IPN Molasses? Super moisturizing, right?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518  I didn't get any Claudie either.  BF I want to get a 8 ounce Revitalizer


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> Brownie518  I didn't get any Claudie either.  BF I want to get a 8 ounce Revitalizer


IDareT'sHair

I have my Claudie's list ready for BF.  And it will be here before we know it. I can't believe it's November already!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *So you liked that IPN Molasses? Super moisturizing, right?*


 
Brownie518

Yeah, I really like it.  Thanks for letting me try it. 

Now, I wish I had a Large jar of that.  *but. i. just. can't. do. ipn.*

Yep.  Very Moisturizing.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518

Ms. B, I think I like that Mustard Seed & Palm DC'er too. I have it in now. I'll give it 1-2 more tries 1st tho'.

I have an 4 ounce & an 8 ounce of that. They each smell 'differently', but the consistency is the same. 

And the 8 ounce Jar wasn't completely filled.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Used up:
1 4 ounce Claudie Revitalizer *no back ups*
1 8 ounce Claudie Iman Butter *2 back ups*


----------



## Brownie518

Hey, ladies!! 
I'm here at work and it's DST tonight. Always a mess!!

Anyway, I finished up some things:

MD Peach Honey Syrup DC
Naturelle Grow Cinnamon DC 
IPN TeaLightful Quench
SD Pre
AV Methika oil

And I didn't buy anything this week.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair

Re: your PM...I'm lookin on FB now but no updates. I don't know what's up...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

Hey Lady B!  

Yeah, that looks strange doesn't it?  Hmp. We'll see if things re-appear.....

Using Liquid Gold's Green Magic


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

I thought you were going to order another Jar of the Naturelle Grow's Slippery Elm?


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair

I was going to order (and probably still will) but I need to email her and see if I can get the Orange one and one other. I had wanted that sampler of DCs but if she just has the 12oz or whatever, thats fine, too. Let me go do that now...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518

I'll probably be using up a few things in the next few weeks. I will use up:

1 Destination Hydrations (2-3 Back Ups)
1 Afro Detangler (1 Back Up)
1 Brown Butter Beauty Neem Oil (0 back ups)
1 4 ounce IPN's Mustard Seed DC'er (1 back up)
1 Jar of Liquid Gold's Green Magic (2 back ups)
1 Claudie Reconstructor (1 back up) *trying to make this one last
1 HV's Phinishing Rinse (3-4 back ups)

These will all be gone by end of Novembererplexed


----------



## Brownie518

Oh, I finished up an HV Rinse, too. I have 4 backups of that.

Next to use up:

BV Smoothie
Avocado & Silk
IPN Lovin My Coils DC
IPN Mustard Seed DC

I don't have any backups of the two IPN items, but plenty for the first two...


----------



## Ltown

Hello ladies, did you enjoy your extra hour?  I never sleep long. 

Nothing new with me, i'm looking for a cleaning conditioner that i like.  I did like JC but need a little less poo action.  
BF list no just hair stuff:
HV
Claudie
HTN (sale got to be more that 20%) the last one was specific products
dlr camera
Dd need bigger frig


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ltown

pm me about HTN.  What are you looking for?


----------



## Ltown

I've used alot of products and some I actually don't recall if I liked them or not. I might revisit as i am cleaner or CJ daily fix they don't have glycerin or silcones. Curlmart list alot of products in category that can help pj like me

I'm get my Sally's coupon for november is I get as i am cleaner/


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ltown

I do have As I Am Cleansing Pudding too (and CJ Daily Fix), so let me know.


----------



## Golden75

Hey ladies!  I was up too early the .

Cracked open my HQS, and so far it's ok.  Hair feels good.  Did an ACV rinse, well leave-in, it's so amazing!  Will be doing every wash 

Ltown - I want the As I Am Cowash & Cleansing Pudding.  Imma look at the Double Butter too.

My BF list is really non existent.  I don't need a thing!  I'm trying to use things cause I'll be dayumed if something goes bad.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75

Yeah, I don't want anything to go bad either.  That 'rarely/never' happens. erplexed 

What are you fearful of going bad G?


----------



## Ltown

Golden75 said:


> Hey ladies!  I was up too early the .
> 
> Cracked open my HQS, and so far it's ok.  Hair feels good.  Did an ACV rinse, well leave-in, it's so amazing!  Will be doing every wash
> 
> Ltown - I want the As I Am Cowash & Cleansing Pudding.  Imma look at the Double Butter too.
> 
> My BF list is really non existent.  I don't need a thing!  I'm trying to use things cause I'll be dayumed if something goes bad.




Golden75, i use as i am before but don't recall. I have sally's coupon to use. It doesn't have the silcone or glycerin, neither does cj fix, don't remember that either. IDareT'sHair, if you remember i didn't owashuntil i had that reaction last year and i was experimenting with cowashing. It was new for me so i don't recall. But i know alot of cleaners have glycerin and silcone that i don't like.


----------



## chebaby

Ladies I have hit a gold mine. My bss now has kbb, ouidad and original moxie products. I purchase kbb mask, kbb complete conditioner and naturalista juicy leave in because the ingredients changed again and I want to see how this one works.
I didn't buy half as much as I wanted. When I go back I will be getting ouidad co wash cleanser, kbb mist and kbb beauty boss. And some original moxie stuff after I view some reviews on it.

I'm on my way home now to do my henna and braid for a braid out.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

Nice!  We need a Complete List of the other stuff they had too!


----------



## chebaby

Lol I know right, I gotta get that list for you. They also had this line called 3 sisters which is basically a knock off of miss Jessie's and kinky curly. I purchased the knock off gel yesterday from another bss lol. They also had this other line I can't think of the name right. Ow but they sell it on curl mart. They have a peppermint hair milk and a jojoba hair milk I started to get but the ingredients ain't all that.


----------



## chebaby

I can't wait to get home and slap this henna on. Imma leave it on until about 7pm and then braid with Darcy's Shea butter lotion.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

Girl, what are you DC'ing with tonight?


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Girl, what are you DC'ing with tonight?


im not sure if i want to use kbb mask or kbb conditioner. both are

i have my henna on now, i was too lazy to mi in other stuff so its just nupur henna and water.

i made a list of the products i want to purchase when i go back to the bss.
kbb maskh
kbb mist
kbb conditioner(forgot the name)
kbb beauty boss(i think this is a pomade)
ouidad co wash cleanser
original moxie shining and defining butter


----------



## Brownie518

chebaby said:


> *Ladies I have hit a gold mine. My bss now has kbb, ouidad and original moxie products.* I purchase kbb mask, kbb complete conditioner and naturalista juicy leave in because the ingredients changed again and I want to see how this one works.
> I didn't buy half as much as I wanted. When I go back I will be getting ouidad co wash cleanser, kbb mist and kbb beauty boss. And some original moxie stuff after I view some reviews on it.



  @ the bolded - It's on now!!!!!! 

Looks like I missed everyone. Work has just been so busy lately rolleyes: as if I'm not supposed to be working) and I keep missing everyone. I still haven't purchases anything. Amazing, I know!  I've just been enjoying the stuff I have and I know that I am about to wreck house once BF hits. 

@IDareT'sHair

I'm using that Mizani you gave me. Thanks, again, for that. That will be a nice addition to the arsenal!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518 

Hi Ya' Ms. B! Maybe we'll catch each other tonight. Glad you are enjoying
that Mizani Intense. It's very nice (and it works). 

I like to keep it on hand post relaxer (if needed). 

And you have been doing great not hittin' PayNah. I might be watching ya'll get down from the side-lines.

@chebaby That little shop sounds good.


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Golden75
> 
> Yeah, I don't want anything to go bad either. That 'rarely/never' happens. erplexed
> 
> What are you fearful of going bad G?


 
IDareT'sHair - the only things I'm concerned about are - HQS.  I think QB is on it's way out .  I've checked most of everything and it's fine.  QB just smells a litttle off, still usable except the AHTB - don't know why I haven't tossed it yet.  

I tossed somethings a while back due to foul odor, but I had them sitting for a couple years at least.


----------



## Golden75

Ltown said:


> @Golden75, i use as i am before but don't recall. I have sally's coupon to use. It doesn't have the silcone or glycerin, neither does cj fix, don't remember that either. @IDareT'sHair, if you remember i didn't owashuntil i had that reaction last year and i was experimenting with cowashing. It was new for me so i don't recall. But i know alot of cleaners have glycerin and silcone that i don't like.


 
Ltown - As I Am is $1 off at Sally's for this month.  I really want a good cleanser, without silcones also, but mainly, something I can find on the ground.


----------



## SimJam

Hay ladies good Mernin!!!

@chebaby wow that BSS really does sound like a gold mine
@IDareT'sHair why does your status sa *"PJ at heart"* chile dont mek me bust a rib laughing 

Did nothing to my hair over the weekend apart from taking it out of my "bun" and re-moisturizing, did a medical procedure on Friday and was in a bit of discomfort so I just vegged out for the whole weekend. 

Have to wait a whole month for the results so I'll be bunch of nerves till then 

_edit:_ should finish a purabody murumu moisture milk within the next 2 weeks. 1 back up (tahitian vanilla ) I saved that for last I love everything vanilla.


----------



## Ltown

Golden75 said:


> @Ltown - As I Am is $1 off at Sally's for this month. I really want a good cleanser, without silcones also, but mainly, something I can find on the ground.


 
Golden75, I'm with you on the ground. I've gotten a routine down and using less products or just focusing on small brand will help. I experiment so much last year and didn't take note that I'll have to revisit some. My hair was damage last year so what didn't work may work now


----------



## Golden75

Lawd SSI has a new conditioner 

This creamy conditioner nourishes hair that is dry and frizzy. A rich formula loaded with vitamins A, D, E lecithin and amino acids (from Avocados). A special blend of conditioning agents, moisturizers and oils work to soften, detangle and add shine to hair. Sapote oil nourishes the scalp, combats dryness & helps retain moisture. Leaves hair silky soft and healthy. Your hair is begging for this!

INGREDIENTS: Purified Water infused W/ Pouteria Sapota (Sapote) extract, Rosa Centifolia (Rose) Flower Extract, Persea Gratissima (Avocado Oil), Aloe Barbadensis Leaf Extract, Behentrimonium Methosulfate (and) Cetearyl Alcohol, Caprylic/Capric Triglycerides, Prunus Dulcis (Sweet Almond Oil), Ricinus Communis (Castor) Seed Oil, Cetyl Alcohol, Cetrimonium chloride, Vegetable Glycerin, Panthenol Vit B5, Hydrolyzed Silk,Germall Plus, Fragrance, Citrus sinensis( Orange essential oil) Citric Acid


----------



## chebaby

chello ladies
my braid out turned out really nice and soft. i am loving the darcys shea lotion and the naturalista juicy leave in. i love both versions cause i used the new one on this braid out. the only difference is at first shea butter was the first ingredient and aloe vera was the second and then a bunch of oils. now its shea butter, a ton of oils and then aloe extract at the bottom. but they both make my hair feel great.

i ended up using kbb complete conditioner after the henna. and i lost something like 5 hair too. henna really is amazing for shedding. also i forgot how henna makes my hair extra extra dark and shiny love it!!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

SimJam said:


> @IDareT'sHair *why does your status say "PJ at heart" chile dont mek me bust a rib laughing *


 
SimJam

Gurl.... You know you wrong........


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

Hi Che!  Glad your Henna session went well.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Hi Che! Glad your Henna session went well.


 hey T
whats going on?
im just happy i dont have to do my hair for a whole week now that im back to braid outs.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@chebaby 

Hey Che! Doing a little scalp massage with: LaVida Given By Nature's Ayurvedic Oil.

But I need to be smelling my QB.  

You know you we swapped a while ago. @Golden75 got me scared.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

I'll be doing my Hair tomorrow.  I should finish up some stuff too.

I gotta remember to put some Oil on top of my DC'er before I steam.  

I forgot to do that Friday.  I'm trying that out for the Winter.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> I'll be doing my Hair tomorrow. I should finish up some stuff too.
> 
> I gotta remember to put some Oil on top of my DC'er before I steam.
> 
> I forgot to do that Friday. I'm trying that out for the Winter.


 that sounds good. oil ontop of conditioner real yummy.

i gotta go back and read about the qhemet. i dont know whats going on with that. did someone say theirs went bad?


----------



## Brownie518

Hey, ya'll. Missed you all AGAIN! I'm off tomorrow and I can't wait to get out of here. I'm going to lounge all day. I think I might cover my hair in Claudie's Niagara Pre treatment oil and let it sit all day. 
I'm still on my No Buy, haven't gotten anything. Not any hair stuff, anyway...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Hey Errrbody!

Sitting under the dryer and getting ready to Steam with: Silk Dreams Chocolate Bliss.

By the way, I did finish up:

1 Destination Hydration *2-3 back ups*
1 Redken Extreme *no back ups*
1 Afro Detangler *1 back up*


----------



## Brownie518

Hey, ya'll...

Sitting here watching the election progress...

It's so cold right now, I am skipping my planned wash. I can't be bothered right now. I did do a nice massage with some Trigger, though. None of ya'll are here so I'm going to go browse, see what Etsy is doin...


----------



## chebaby

hey ladies
my braid out is on its second day and its still soft. i think i added too much naturalista butter cause its weighed down a little but by the end out the week it wont matter lol.

im really loving that butter which is great cause i was looking for the perfect shea based butter without water.
im also really loving darcys products right now. one day imma do a darcy day lol. imma use darcys deep conditioner(keep forgetting i have this on hand), then a  darcy leave in and cream to braid.

ive been itching since sunday to go back to the bss i got my list ready. more than anything i want another kbb sa since its back in the 8oz bottle and that ouidad co wash. also they finally reduced the prices on their MHC products. instead of the olive you being $36 like it was, its now $22.


----------



## chebaby

oh and also im looking forward to one day trying a braid out with aussie moist. i bet it gives great hold. i love the hols from a conditioner.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@chebaby

Hey Lady! What's Up? 

I didn't know Naturalista had a Butta'? I thought they were famous or _infamous_ for that Juicy Leave-In.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Hey Lady! What's Up?
> 
> I didn't know Naturalista had a Butta'? I thought they were famous or _infamous_ for that Juicy Leave-In.


 the juicy leave in is a butter i dont know why she calls it a leave in(i mean you do leave it in) cause that thang is clearly a butter


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@chebaby 

Gurl....I thought the Leave-In was a Leave-In and not a Butta'.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Gurl....I thought the Leave-In was a Leave-In and not a Butta'.


 i wish it was a leave in lol. she does have a leave in detangling spray but i aint fittin to buy no more sprays. i barely use the ones i got lol.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@chebaby

For some reason I was thinking "Juicy" was like a watery-oily based Leave-In.

I also didn't like the fact that, that Leave-In was $22 either.

Are you working up any _mock_ Black Friday Carts? 

I did a fake Silk Dreams Cart earlier this evening.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> *For some reason I was thinking "Juicy" was like a watery-oily based Leave-In.*
> 
> *I also didn't like the fact that, that Leave-In was $22 either*.
> 
> Are you working up any _mock_ Black Friday Carts?
> 
> I did a fake Silk Dreams Cart earlier this evening.


 thats what i thought the first time i heard of it too. but nope, its a butter lol. she tricked us lol.
girl i think the price went up to $25erplexed

the only think im getting on BF is koils by nature conditioner and some SD. i want 2 bottles of KBN shea aloe conditioner and the new deep conditioners from SD along with a PRE or two.
if sage has a good sale i might get some more CR conditioners and milk along with that bee mine deep conditioner. but im not counting on it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> thats what i thought the first time i heard of it too. but nope, its a butter lol. she tricked us lol.
> *girl i think the price went up to $25*erplexed
> 
> the only think im getting on BF is koils by nature conditioner and some SD. *i want 2 bottles of KBN shea aloe conditioner* and the new deep conditioners from SD along with a PRE or two.
> if sage has a good sale i might get some more CR conditioners and milk along with that bee mine deep conditioner. but im not counting on it.


 
chebaby  Pfft.  $25!  Hmp.  She need to be ran out of town with her inconsistent self.

Keep me posted on this (if there is a Sale).  I might try it cause I'm sick of hearin' you talk about it!.....


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Mernin' Ladies!

Lemme get offa' here. I got a early a.m. meeting. And sittin' here on skrait chill mode.

Have a great day.

Buy Sumthin' .....j/k


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Hey Che! Doing a little scalp massage with: LaVida Given By Nature's Ayurvedic Oil.
> 
> But I need to be smelling my QB.
> 
> You know you we swapped a while ago. @Golden75 got me scared.


 

 IDareT'sHair - Not my intent.  But uh, yea some of my QB is on the fence .  Just smell it, get a good whiff before you use it.  Looks fine, but smells funny.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75 said:


> *Just smell it, get a good whiff before you use it. Looks fine, but smells funny.*


 
Golden75

Well...okay....   I'll crack open dem jars in a minute.


----------



## Brownie518

Hey, everyone! What's goin on?
NY is supposed to be gettin this Nor'easter. Its been soooo cold and windy today. Already started snowing, too.

I cant wait til BF. I need some thangs...


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby Pfft. $25! Hmp. She need to be ran out of town with her inconsistent self.
> 
> Keep me posted on this (if there is a Sale). I might try it cause I'm sick of hearin' you talk about it!.....


 lmao yea she stay changing ingredients and no one says anything cause aint nobody checkin for her stuff like they used to lol.

 you gonna LOVE it slip and moisture is out of this world.


----------



## bajandoc86

Hey ladies! I been keeping low. Slowly using stuff up....wanna buy lots. But keeping that cc in check until BF.


----------



## Golden75

It certainly is cold in NY.  Snow is blowing smacking folks & ish.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@chebaby

Yeah, I went & read up on KBN. I like that fact that they are 12 ounces. 

I hate buying 8 ounce jars anyway, so this will be right up my Alley, provided they have a Sale.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Yeah, I went & read up on KBN. I like that fact that they are 12 ounces.
> 
> I hate buying 8 ounce jars anyway, so this will be right up my Alley, provided they have a Sale.


 and her stuff lasts a kong time too. the conditioner is so slippy you only need a little bit. even though i know you heavy handed


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

Okay...I did sign up for the Mailing List, so maybe I'll get in on a Sale *cough*


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shi-Naturals 20% Discount Code = *OBAMA* until 11/12.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> Shi-Naturals 20% Discount Code = *OBAMA* until 11/12.


IDareT'sHair

 I saw...I might get a couple rinses, depends on shipping. I only have one left and it's about half full. 

I haven't done anything with my hair. I did that Trigger massage yesterday and today I just put a little Marguerite's Magic around my edges to keep them from getting dry and that's it. I might just skip my weekday wash and do it Sunday morning, real early.


----------



## chebaby

im sitting here watching youtube videos.
this morning i finally took a look at my oils and they are all old. not the mixed oils but my wheat germ, black currant seed oil, hemp oil and my glycerin(which i never got around to using) they are all old. so ill get rid of those tonight.

thinking about what treatment imma give my hair this weekend.
i think imma deep condition with kbb mask since i have it now and ill probably braid with dew and a little naturalista juicy.


----------



## Brownie518

Hey, when did Shescentit come out with a new DC? Riche Moisture Mask

INGREDIENTS: Purified Water infused W/ Pouteria Sapota (Sapote) extract, Rosa Centifolia (Rose) Flower Extract, Persea Gratissima (Avocado Oil), Aloe Barbadensis Leaf Extract, Behentrimonium Methosulfate (and) Cetearyl Alcohol, Caprylic/Capric Triglycerides, Prunus Dulcis (Sweet Almond Oil), Ricinus Communis (Castor) Seed Oil, Cetyl Alcohol, Cetrimonium chloride, Vegetable Glycerin, Panthenol Vit B5, Hydrolyzed Silk,Germall Plus, Fragrance, Citrus sinensis( Orange essential oil) Citric Acid


----------



## Brownie518

Oh, and this year, I think I will be getting some SSI for BF:

Tahitian Vanilla leave in mist
Okra Reconstructor 16oz
Fortifying mask
Riche Moisture mask


----------



## chebaby

i normally dont like SSI but those ingredients look good.


----------



## Brownie518

I used up a 16oz BV Smoothie.
Next to use up is an SSI Okra and SD Wheat germ, the last of each.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 chebaby 

Yeah, I think Golden75 posted the new SSI Conditioner up thread.  I need to go look at that.

I probably won't get any SSI this time tho'. 

I saw in the BLACK FRIDAY Thread I posted in the (Vendor Forum) someone said SSI was having 30% for BF.

They currently aren't on my list.  Maybe Mother's Day or whenever she has the next Sale.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Mornin' Ladies!

I guess I'll apply a little Liquid Gold's Green Magic today.


----------



## Ltown

Hi ladies! 

Its cold no snow han goodness.  Brownie518, Golden75, Vonnieluvs08 , hope you ladies don't get it too bad.  IDareT'sHair, its normal for you to have snow

i am waiting to see real discounts or BF, 30% for online.  I still might look at hv, claudie.  My stash is still good. chebaby, don't be keeping the name if the bss ti yourself, us dmv sisters need to know


----------



## Golden75

Ltown - Thanks.  Storm wasn't too bad.  Still had to roll on in to work, but I came in an hour late.  Some people did lose power, again.


----------



## Golden75

So AveYou says:

Thank you so much for your interest in AVEYOU. We are just getting back to the office today post Hurricane Sandy. I will propose this idea at our meeting and let you know if we plan to hold a flash sale soon.


----------



## Brownie518

Hey, ladies. So, we ended up not getting much snow. Basically a dusting. I'm sitting here waiting for SO to get home so we can go shoppin'.

The Sephora VIB event is starting and, for once, I don't think I want anything...I usually have a nice list ready. 

My current BF lists includes Silk Dreams, Claudie's, Shi Naturals, and Shescentit.


----------



## natura87

Golden75 said:


> It certainly is cold in NY. Snow is blowing smacking folks & ish.


 

i'm in NY. The sun is shining, I'm wearin capris. Aint no snow up here.

I've got a few things that are almost done.


----------



## natura87

Golden75 said:


> So AveYou says:
> 
> Thank you so much for your interest in AVEYOU. We are just getting back to the office today post Hurricane Sandy. I will propose this idea at our meeting and let you know if we plan to hold a flash sale soon.


 

 I'm ready.


----------



## natura87

I'm really liking KBN's Shealoe. I can only use it on dry hair though. I tried it on soaking wet hair and it lookeed like I was about to wash my hair again. On dry hair my hair is moisturized for ages and it is a great detangler. Almost done with DBSCBSC and a PBN MMM. Oh, plus the honey butta. I'm working my way through a Palm Tapioca too.


----------



## natura87

Aa
Anita Grant
Sale Date: Nov 23-27 (British Standard Time)
Sale Details: 15% OFF using ‘I am Beautiful’
Featured Product: Rhassoul Deep Conditioner [+]

Bb
Butters-N-Bars*
Sale Date: Nov 23-25 | Nov 26
Sale Details: 25% OFF Butters using ‘JusButters’  |  20% OFF Everything using ‘CyberMonday’
Featured Product: Raw Organic Butters [+]

Dd
Darcy’s Botanicals
Sale Date: Nov 23
Sale Details: 25% OFF using  ‘ThankYou’
Featured Product: Sweet Cocoa Bean Whip [+]

Ee
Eden Body Works
Sale Date: Nov 26
Sale Details: 50% OFF  Everything
Featured Product: Jojoba Monoi Coconut Oil [+]

Jj
Jamaica Hut
Sale Date: Nov 23-26
Dale Details: 15% OFF using ‘Jhut26′
Featured Product: Jamaican Black Castor Oil [+]

Ll
Love Child Essentials
Sale Date: Nov 23-24
Sale Details: 15% OFF  $25 using ‘Vixen15′
Featured Product: Heritage Basic Beauty Kit [+]

Pp
Pura Body Naturals
Sale Date: Nov 21 -- Dec 31
Sale Details:  BOGO Sapote Hair Lotion, Cupuacu Butter, Murumuru Moisture Milk, Chocolate Hair Smoothie
Featured Product: Cupuacu Butter [+]

Ss
Sage Naturalceuticals*
Sale Date: Nov 23 (In-Store Only 6am -- 7pm) |  Nov 26 (Online Only 12:01am -- 11:59pm)
Sale Details: 25-30% OFF Everything + In-Store style demos | 20% OFF Everything using ‘cyber12′ + Flat Rate Shipping (by region)
Featured Product: B.A.S.K. Beauty Cacao Deep Conditioning Hair Treat [+]

She Scent It
Sale Date: Nov 23-26
Sale Details: 30% OFF Everything. Spend $75 recieve sample of choice. No coupon needed.
Featured Product: Avocado Conditioner [+]


What I've found on westndnbeauty's blog.


----------



## chebaby

Ltown said:


> Hi ladies!
> 
> Its cold no snow han goodness. @Brownie518, @Golden75, @Vonnieluvs08 , hope you ladies don't get it too bad. @IDareT'sHair, its normal for you to have snow
> 
> i am waiting to see real discounts or BF, 30% for online. I still might look at hv, claudie. My stash is still good. @chebaby, don't be keeping the name if the bss ti yourself, us dmv sisters need to know


 Ltown, lol its freestyle beauty in Va just passed landmark mall. 


chello ladies
people getting on my nerves already.
but anyway this braid out is hanging on. its frizzy and not as full as it was last year when my hair was shorter. imma go on ahead and blam it on the juicy leave in. i think i may have used too much which caused it to be stringy and weighed down. 
i decided this weekend to use carols daughter hair milk and hair milk pudding as my leave in and styler for my braid out.

also i gotta remember i just did a henna and henna weighs the hair down too.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ltown

No snow here!  Only Sunshine & Warm Weather.  (for now)


----------



## Brownie518

Thanks for that list of sales, natura! I'm really gonna have to stay focused and work from my list...


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> Ltown
> 
> No snow here!  Only Sunshine & Warm Weather.  (for now)


IDareT'sHair

It's still cold here but slightly warmer. It's supposed to be close to 70 by Monday here... Just insane, this weather.


----------



## Ltown

IDareT'sHair said:


> Ltown
> 
> No snow here!  Only Sunshine & Warm Weather.  (for now)





Brownie518 said:


> IDareT'sHair
> 
> It's still cold here but slightly warmer. It's supposed to be close to 70 by Monday here... Just insane, this weather.



The weather is off, its suppose to be warm this weekend here too!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Golden75 

I keep forgetting to tell you....*cough* 

I did smell my QB and it doesn't have any smell left.  SMH

Remember how it had a slight _lemony-scent_. Gone. Nothing. I need to start using it. I have 2 Jars of AOHC and 1 Jar of BRBC.erplexed


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Golden75
> 
> I keep forgetting to tell you....*cough*
> 
> I did smell my QB and it doesn't have any smell left. SMH
> 
> Remember how it had a slight _lemony-scent_. Gone. Nothing. I need to start using it. I have 2 Jars of AOHC and 1 Jar of BRBC.erplexed


 
IDareT'sHair - I haven't checked my AOHC recently, but awhile back the smell seemed like it was fading. Lack of smell is better than the funk coming from AHTB  I dunno why that mess is still just sitting on my dressing.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Hey Ladies!  Happy Weekend.  

Hey Ms. G! Golden75

I need to be puttin' that Molasses Pre-Rx on my Hair right now. 

While I like the results, the 'mess' not so much.

I guess I'll go ahead & do it under my wig.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

Hey Ladies.

Had a great women's retreat with my church and came back to power being on, heat going and had the hit the ground running.

I think BF for me is going to SSI, HV (maybe), Kyra's (good sale), and Darcy's.  All I really need is cowash, cocleanse, and a few stylers.  I hate to buy from a bunch of vendors.  
I know from SSI I can get cowash and the new DC. 
HV would be the red tea line. 
Kyra's the stylers. 
Darcy's pumpkin and the stylers.  
I have enough Pura, no IPN ever, and HQS is on the maybe list.
Other vendors would have to have BOGOs or 50% to get me to try them.
I'm trying to budget for online BF and mall shopping BF.

I need to get out the bed and do my hair.  Just in a lazy mood today esp after going to be super early like 8pm.


----------



## Golden75

Curlmart - Spend $25 and get free shipping - FREESHIP25.  Off to look....


----------



## Brownie518

Hey, ladies. I just got in from running errands. Traffic was awful because it's so nice out. Just about 60 today. Nothing going on hair-wise. Just massaged in some Trigger and now I'm about to lounge for a while.

I can't wait for the haulin' to start!!  I'mma kill it


----------



## divachyk

Hey Ladies!! Happy Friday.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

Hey Ms. Che!  What's Up?

(Evening Ladies) Sitting here doing my 1st dry Steam with that IPN Molasses & Raw Honey.  I'll steam with that a bit and cowash out.

Then do an Alter Ego Garlic Rx.  I've had a bit of shedding, I need to Nip in the Bud.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Hey Ms. Che! What's Up?
> 
> (Evening Ladies) Sitting here doing my 1st dry Steam with that IPN Molasses & Raw Honey. I'll steam with that a bit and cowash out.
> 
> Then do an Alter Ego Garlic Rx. I've had a bit of shedding, I need to Nip in the Bud.



hey T. i wish i were home steaming lol.

my braid out was on its alst leg. so i moisturized my scalp and edges with jar of joe and moisturized my ends with naturalista juicy and then put in in a loose ballerina bun. its cute. tomorrow if i dont care ill wear this same bun. but if i do care imma have to co wash.

ETA: but its too cold to be co washing. aint nobody got time for dat


----------



## chebaby

i should message beauty on FB and tell her come in here and post her BF list cause im curious to see what she gonna order. her lists be bomb


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby  Yeah you should.  She might wanna buy something from us.

Your Ballerina Bun sounds cute.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@chebaby

I wanna get some BM Luscious and BM DC'er from CM while they have that Free Shipping going on, but I probably won't.

I should at least get the DC'er. I have enough similiar products like the Luscious, but I would love to have another DC'er (for real).


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby Yeah you should. She might wanna buy something from us.
> 
> Your Ballerina Bun sounds cute.


 thank you

imma message her cause her hair be looking so good on instagram so i know she still buying the good stuff


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@chebaby *cough* Do Itoke: I don't think I have much to sell tho'

Beauty be Gangsta' on workin' them deals.

I just bought the 16 ounce BM DC'er. 

That was a good deal because Curlmart's Shipping is High.

On another matter: I love AV's Neem +3 Conditioner. A Perfect cowasher with Protein.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 Ltown

Hairitage Hydrations 44% Code = *IVOTED44*

Great BIG Discount for Hairitage Hydrations!


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby *cough* Do Itoke: I don't think I have much to sell tho'
> 
> Beauty be Gangsta' on workin' them deals.
> 
> I just bought the 16 ounce BM DC'er.
> 
> That was a good deal because Curlmart's Shipping is High.
> 
> On another matter: I love AV's Neem +3 Conditioner. A Perfect cowasher with Protein.


 imma send her a message today lol. 

i dont think ive ever tried av neem conditioner.
im gonna get me some bee mine for BF since you talking about it lol.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby  Girl, Beauty will talk you outta stuff you didn't even know you had!......

Yeah, I've been wanting a back up of BM DC'er for a long time.  

Now I can pull it out.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Afroveda has some pretty good buys on some discontinued items.  $8.95 - $9.95

She also has 35% Pre-Black Friday Sale November 10th - 11th Code = *PREBFS*


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair

44 from Hairitage????


----------



## natura87

Wearing a braidout for a few days.


----------



## Ltown

IDareT'sHair, how come jar of joe is not listed at hairitiages? you think she removes it because of the sale?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Ltown Maybe it Sold out? 

You know could always 'convo' her and have her _Reserve_ it for you.


----------



## IronButterfly

Ltown said:


> @IDareT'sHair, how come jar of joe is not listed at hairitiages? you think she removes it because of the sale?


@Ltown 
She removed it because I bought the last one available at the time.


----------



## Ltown

IronButterfly said:


> @Ltown
> She removed it because I bought the last one available at the time.



 no i think its a reason why she doesn't show it, but i email her like IDareT'sHair, said and i'm getting a jar.


----------



## SerjicalStrike

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## Ltown

Good Morning ladies!

divachyk, love the bun and the flexi! 

It's been a nice warm weekend, off until Tuesday took some needed vacation time. I'm not doing much gradually cleaning the house I'll be going to see Denzel movie Flight today  and the it's football!  

Nothing exciting about hair, I did order hairitiage thanks T 2 weeks before BF my list is still small maybe: hv, claudie, HTN.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ltown 

Hey LT!  Yeah, it's warm here today too. 70 degrees later this afternoon. 

I wish I had Veteran's Day off.

My BF list is real slim too.erplexed


----------



## SerjicalStrike

I wonder why my post didn't show? Oh we'll good morning! My head hurts from studying for my CPA!  has anyone tried the terresentials mud wash?

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## IDareT'sHair

SerjicalStrike said:


> I wonder why my post didn't show? Oh we'll good morning! My head hurts from studying for my CPA!  *has anyone tried the terresentials mud wash?*
> 
> Sent from my iPad using LHCF


 
@SerjicalStrike

Several Naturals use it: @chebaby @SimJam @Golden75 @Shay72 (not sure about @Ltown or @Vonnieluvs08 ) but most naturals up in here are using it.  I think beautyaddict1913 might use it too.

Hey, I'm sure you'll get that CPA License! (I'm so proud) You stay takin' care of bid'ness.


----------



## Ltown

IDareT'sHair, SerjicalStrike, i never use the mud probably won't. When i used to mix ayurveda it was too messy and hard to rinse out.  i still have rhassoul clay that i haven't used, probably will save it for the face.SerjicalStrike, someone talked about that exam in carrer forum. Good luck.


----------



## faithVA

[USER=368085 said:
			
		

> SerjicalStrike[/USER];17248063]I wonder why my post didn't show? Oh we'll good morning! My head hurts from studying for my CPA!  has anyone tried the terresentials mud wash?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using LHCF


 
I use the Lemon mudwash. It is a staple. There is an old thread you can look up on it. People gave their various opinions and experiences. I use it 1x a month and the other weeks I used a cleansing conditioner.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

I need to start on HTN's Follicle Booster soon.


----------



## divachyk

Thanks Ltown.

Hope you ladies are doing great. I've been bit by the shopping bug. Been buying clothes/shoes. Haven't bit on hair products yet although I'm making my list and checking it twice. Whatever I pick up, it will be with purpose unlike last year. I was hitting pay now irresponsibly.


----------



## Golden75

I haven't tried the mud wash.  Heard good things about it though.


----------



## divachyk

Ltown and to the others that have served or currently serving --- have a Happy Veterans Day! Thanks for serving.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

Hey Ms. Che!


----------



## SimJam

divachyk love love love your siggy pic ... that style is so elegant 

SerjicalStrike I have the left coast lemon and peppermint wouldnt say its a staple only because I often forget to use it. But its great, my hair is always soft and fluffy after using it.

since I dont use often, when I do, I usually leave it in overnight (like a mini detox)


----------



## Ltown

divachyk said:


> Ltown and to the others that have served or currently serving --- have a Happy Veterans Day! Thanks for serving.



 divachyk, thqnk you the recognition and remembering! Happy Veterans Day to DH and you!


----------



## chebaby

Hey ladies
I did some shopping today. Got the cantu coconut curl cream, original moxie lux locks styling and shine, cj coffee coco curl cream, ouidad co wash, kbb mist and hydratherma naturals lotion.


----------



## divachyk

Thank you SimJam


----------



## Golden75

Finished - Claudie's Avocado Intense - no back ups.  Also busted out some samples - finished Original Moxie Get Clean & Claudie's Moisturizing DC mixed this in with the Avocado.


----------



## Brownie518

Hey, ya'll!! 
Back at work. Nothing going on. Used some Marguerite's Magic and sealed with Nourish oil, thats about it. 

I finished up a jar of Avocado & Silk (Hello Sugar ) and a bottle of SD Wheat Germ. This week, I should finish up a Claudie's Moist. Quinoa Coffee and some Marie Dean DC (not sure which). I think I'll pop open another A&S then.


----------



## Brownie518

Where everybody at??

Does everyone have their BF lists finalized? I'm going to get mine straight this week. I'm ready...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

Hey Ms. Brownie-B!

Yeah, my BF list is trimmed way down.  As you know *cough* I've been buying all along.

I'll get a few 'small' things (nothing major).  I read in another Thread that Marie Dean will be closed until December 3rd, so I guess she won't be having one.  

She really wasn't on my list this time tho'.erplexed


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair

I wasn't planning on getting any MD, either. I think I might have 1 or 2 DCs in stash but thats about it. I have a couple of her oils still so I'm good.


----------



## bajandoc86

LHCF is on fire tonight! Gotta love this place. 

How y'all ladies doing? I'm TIRED. Went to my gym class today... I feel so out of shape.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@bajandoc86 Yeah, that thread is pretty interesting......

@Brownie518 My list is extremely tight this BF. 


OT: Will do my hair tomorrow. Will be using AV's Neem +3 Conditioner to Cowash with. This is so nice. 

I hate that I waited until it got discontinued to try it. I need to get a few more bottles of this before Mala runs out.

Finished up 1 Jar of Liquid Gold's Green Magic. I have 1 back up in the Stash and 1 on the way.


----------



## SimJam

My BF list,like Greece, has been slapped with austerity measures .... 
Ive been buying all along, and to be honest I really have lost track of what Ive ordered already 

need to go through my paypal to see what Ive ordered lol

I only have 4 - 6 vendors and terressentials (who deosnt have sales)

lol I keep remembering other things I wanna try 

oh lorks, Im a mess


----------



## IDareT'sHair

SimJam said:


> *My BF list,like Greece, has been slapped with austerity measures .... *
> *Ive been buying all along, *and to be honest I really have lost track of what Ive ordered already **


 
SimJam

Me too Ms. Jam!  And I need to do better anyway.


----------



## SimJam

IDareT'sHair seriously hurricane sandy brought it home to me. If my power didnt come back in time I probably would have compromised all those products in my crisper lol

just crazy.... but I know Im still gonna buy some things


----------



## divachyk

bajandoc86 said:


> LHCF is on fire tonight! Gotta love this place.
> 
> How y'all ladies doing? I'm TIRED. Went to my gym class today... I feel so out of shape.



Um point me in that direction please and thank you.  bajandoc86. I haven't been on all day. Can it be easily located?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

SimJam Brownie518  Imma be lookin' for 30+% or/and some Free Shipping or something.  

Anything less, chances are I won't be participating.

My BeeMine DC'er (Curlmart) Shipped.  And I'm waiting on:

Liquid Gold
Afroveda

I'm bidding on some Affirm products too via ebay.  And so far, I'm the highest bidder.


----------



## bajandoc86

divachyk said:


> Um point me in that direction please and thank you.  bajandoc86. I haven't been on all day. Can it be easily located?



Yes! There are actually 2 that have had me ...

The ratchetness begins on pg4.
http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=656111

Funny..
http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=656189


----------



## divachyk

bajandoc86, your hair is your avi is so pretty! Thanks for the links and keeping a sister caught up.


----------



## SimJam

gone to watch skyfall, hope its good

g'night ladies


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518  Here's what I do want:

2 JBCO Extra Dark
1 Claudie Temple Balm Revitalizer
Some miscellaneous ETSY stuff
Maybe a Flash Sale from AveYou

Tis All


----------



## bajandoc86

divachyk . Thank you!


----------



## Ltown

Good evening ladies, 

I was looking for some products and rorgot i have things in the frig, i really don't need anything after looking in it  my bf list is still the same, i actually will be out in the stores on the ground shopping 

I used up enso serum, long gone 

IDareT'sHair, i used up that sample of neem/nettle weird this is second ime it made me itch what else was in that?


----------



## chebaby

hey ladies
i havent been able to get on here and talk for what seems like forever.
tomorrow imma go buy me some more coconut oil since im all out. imma go back to oiling my hair heavily the night befor i do my hair whether it be co wash throughout the week or shampoo on sunday.
since im out of coconut oil tonight i will douse my braids(i have in pippy longstocking braids today because i went to the gym and didnt have much time to do my hair) in vatika frosting and wear the oil saturated braids to the gym tomorrow. then i will come hom and co wash my hair with something, not sure what and then do a wash and go.

since i did that haul i have been really loving that cantu coconut curl cream im shocked at how much i like it. i know its only been 2 days but still i love it.

today i used up the rest of my kbb conditioner, that thing only lasted 2 uses
oh ok i remember i have some CR conditioner in the shower, ill use that tomorrow.

oh and i tried out the ouidad co wash today and chile, so far its a miss. that thing aint go on smooth and it aint clean not nare dirt, not that my hair was dirty but still. so far it was a waste of $30


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518  Here's what I do want:
> 
> 2 JBCO Extra Dark
> 1 Claudie Temple Balm Revitalizer
> Some miscellaneous ETSY stuff
> Maybe a Flash Sale from AveYou
> 
> Tis All


IDareT'sHair

Sorry I didn't come back. Our systems shut down here and it was a train wreck. 

Anyway, I won't list items  , just vendors:
Silk Dreams
Claudie's
Shi Naturals 
Naturelle Grow
Shescentit


----------



## SimJam

SimJam said:


> gone to watch skyfall, hope its good
> 
> g'night ladies



I fell asleep halfway through ... my BF said it was good though 
my new workout programe has me getting up at 5:30 in the morning but Im a night owl so Im slowly getting sleep deprived.

will have to put myself to sleep by 10


----------



## SimJam

so my *BF needs* are

16oz light protein DC - CJ repair me, claudies
32oz leave in - claudies, HV
16oz terressentials
16oz growth aid (liquid gold, trigger)


*BF wants*

clarifying shampoo (sulphate free) thinking of elucence clarifying shampoo
more moisture DCs - because Im sick in the head  
baby bubba stuff
hairtatage hydrations stuff
HQS stuff 
Carols Daughter split ends sealer


----------



## chebaby

chello ladies
today i cleansed with ouidad co wash and i can officially say it was a waste of $30, talk about pissed. so since that aint do nothing for my hair used shea moisture purification mask, used it all up, no back ups and will be repurchasing soon cause i love that stuff. then i detangled with mop top daily conditioner, used it all up, no back ups and now i want a liter cause i realized i love it.

then i pulled out the cj honey butter to use as my leave in. i used more than usual because i want my hair to stay moisturized for the next 3 days. tomorrow ill wear it out for second day hair and then the next day i will seal my ends with naturalista juicy and bun.
the next time i do my hair will be friday. i plan on using cj coffee coco curl cream over kbb sa and see how that does. i hope i love it but i remember not liking cccc too much back in the day.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@chebaby

Che-llo Chelady! 

Hmp. 

I would be tryna' exchange that Ouidad at that little store. They might take returns. 

You got yo' receipt? I'd switch right on back up in there with it and exchange it for soemthing else. 

(Think I wouldn't????)


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Che-llo Chelady!
> 
> Hmp.
> 
> I would be tryna' exchange that Ouidad at that little store. They might take returns.
> 
> You got yo' receipt? I'd switch right on back up in there with it and exchange it for soemthing else.
> 
> (Think I wouldn't????)


 imma take it tomorrow and see cause that stuff is a mess. something told me not to get it. i already got the daily fix, whip my hair, and the HQS strawberry so i aint need it. i wouldnt send that stuff to my worse enemy


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *imma take it tomorrow and see cause that stuff is a mess. something told me not to get it.* i already got the daily fix, whip my hair, and the HQS strawberry so i aint need it. i wouldnt send that stuff to my worse enemy


 
chebaby

Girl...Yeah...Take that mess skrait back 

What are you thinking about exchanging it for?


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Girl...Yeah...Take that mess skrait back
> 
> What are you thinking about exchanging it for?


 shooooootttttt i want my money back. REFUND

i aint getting nothing else until BF. my list keeps growing. at first i only want sd, then i said koils by nature, now im talking about wanting a liter of mop top daily conditioner


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

I hope my list stay on the 'low'.  

I should only get stuff I don't have.  And No duplicates.  

I still wanna try KBN.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> I hope my list stay on the 'low'.
> 
> *I should only get stuff I don't have. And No duplicates*.
> 
> *I still wanna try KBN*.


 thats what imma do. it takes me a while to use up a jar of moisturizer and lawd knows i dont need no more leave ins lol so im not getting anyting i already have. even if i love it.

you really gotta get this


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> thats what imma do. it takes me a while to use up a jar of moisturizer and lawd knows i dont need no more leave ins lol *so im not getting anyting i already have. even if i love it.*
> 
> you really gotta get this


 
chebaby Um..Yeah...Like do I really need 7/8 Jars of SD's DC'er 

So, other than JBCO, I will probably get 'other' new stuff I've never had.

*Depending how good the Sales are*  Long story short = Imma go where the Sales are.

I want Claudie's Grease and a few other small things.  

And unfortunately, I've been buying all along.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My Cowashing Plan for Fall/Winter consists of (in no particular order):

Hairveda's Red Tea Conditioner
Heavier Cleansing Conditioners (when needed)
Oyin Honey Hemp
Claudie's Avocado and Claudie's Normalizing Conditioner
SheScentIt Avocado Conditioner
Darcy's Pumpkin Seed
Afroveda's Neem +3 and Afroveda's Goat Milk
*the heavier stuff*

Early Spring I'll try to pull out (in no particular order):
Jessicurl Too Shea!
Curls Sublime
Curl Junkie (Argan & Olive, Daily Fix, Repair Me, Moisture Theraphy, Beauticurls Strengthing & Smoothing)
*I still have a big CJ Stash I haven't even looked at*

Once I make it outta' BF, I plan not to buy anything until the Mothers Day Sales.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby* Um..Yeah...Like do I really need 7/8 Jars of SD's DC'er *
> 
> So, other than JBCO, I will probably get 'other' new stuff I've never had.
> 
> *Depending how good the Sales are* Long story short = Imma go where the Sales are.
> 
> I want Claudie's Grease and a few other small things.
> 
> And unfortunately, I've been buying all along.


  exactly.
ive been eyeing how long it takes me to go through things and it takes way too long for me to have so many multiples of things.
especially since i no longer co wash everyday. things be holding on forever.

i have a feeling the things i want wont have a good sale. maybe KBN. but the mop top conditioner ill have to get from curlmart and their sales dont be all that


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

Did you ever try that _sample_ of MopTop DC'er?  You should if you haven't tried it yet.

Yeah, I already got BeeMine (which I really wanted) and a few other things.  I'm so good in the neighborhood right now.

If I sleep skrait through BF it's all good.  But then there is Cyber Monday.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Did you ever try that _sample_ of MopTop DC'er? You should if you haven't tried it yet.
> 
> Yeah, I already got BeeMine (which I really wanted) and a few other things. I'm so good in the neighborhood right now.
> 
> If I sleep skrait through BF it's all good. But then there is Cyber Monday.


 no i havent tried it  yet. i will soon though.

i forgot i want some bee mine you always reminding me. i gave my mom my bee mine moisturizer and the deep conditioner cause her hair is doing bad
so imma buy the deep conditioner and im tempted to get another moisturizer. only thing stopping me from wanting the moisturizer more than i do is because i like CR moisture butter and darcys shea lotion more they done knocked bee mine out the way lol.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> no i havent tried it yet. i will soon though.
> 
> i forgot i want some bee mine you always reminding me.* i gave my mom my bee mine moisturizer and the deep conditioner cause her hair is doing bad*
> so imma buy the deep conditioner and im tempted to get another moisturizer. only thing stopping me from wanting the moisturizer more than i do is because i like CR moisture butter and darcys shea lotion more they done knocked bee mine out the way lol.


 
chebaby  What's wrong with MamaChe's Hurr?

Girl, I'll hafta' dig out my DB Shea Lotion.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

Have you pulled out Daddy Dew yet?  I still need to use Big Daddy Dew.  And I also have a bottle of Komaza Lotion I need to get to.


----------



## Brownie518

Hey, ladies! What's goin on?


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Have you pulled out Daddy Dew yet? I still need to use Big Daddy Dew. And I also have a bottle of Komaza Lotion I need to get to.


 no, i said i was gonna pull it out but im loving darcys shea right now as far as lotions go.


----------



## chebaby

hey Brownie518


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby  Sorry, I sent you that bottle with some missing.....

I thought I had a "sale" for the other one and of course.... 

Pfft. Folks need to quit playin'.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518

I want some more ButtersNBars Butters, but her shipping is like Shi-Naturals....erplexed

Clawd Geezus they need to get that mess togevver.

If she offers Free Shipping, I'll get: Grow My Hair & Extra Conditioning Hair Butter from her.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby Sorry, I sent you that bottle with some missing.....
> 
> I thought I had a "sale" for the other one and of course....
> 
> Pfft. Folks need to quit playin'.


 girl it aint no problem. you know i dont mind, every little bit counts


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@chebaby

Hmp. 

You know I wouldna' neva' have done no mess like that w/o telling you first, but I thought I had a Sale. 

_*cough*_ durnfakewannabepj's.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Hmp.
> 
> You know I wouldna' neva' have done no mess like that w/o telling you first, but I thought I had a Sale.
> 
> **cough* durnfakewannabepj's*.


  you know i know about the bolded lol.
but really its no problem, shoot imma use that bottle just like id use a full bottle im just happy to have a back up so thats one less thing i gotta get for BF lol.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> I want some more ButtersNBars Butters, but her shipping is like Shi-Naturals....erplexed
> 
> Clawd Geezus they need to get that mess togevver.
> 
> If she offers Free Shipping, I'll get: Grow My Hair & Extra Conditioning Hair Butter from her.



IDareT'sHair

You know, I'd be good if Shi did a free shipping joint for BF, or any damn time, shoot!!!  That mess is ridiculous.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518

ButtersNBars got the same issue with her Shipping. 

Wonder what's wrong with their Calculations? 

They ack like they driving it to our House or something. 

Hmp. That's some Gas Money.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@chebaby

bunchaphonies.com


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> ButtersNBars got the same issue with her Shipping.
> 
> Wonder what's wrong with their Calculations?
> 
> They ack like they driving it to our House or something.
> 
> Hmp. That's some Gas Money.


IDareT'sHair

 That sh*t really irks me. I'd buy a LOT more stuff if she got that straight. 



IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> *bunchaphonies.com*


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> @IDareT'sHair
> 
> *That sh*t really irks me. I'd buy a LOT more stuff if she got that straight. *


 
@Brownie518 BnB's Shipping costs are screwed up like that too. 

They really need to get that worked out.

example: $20 worth of products and Shipping is $15 Getouttahere

Yeah Girl, folks be talkin' skrait trash (until it's time to pay up). Don't get me started.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> bunchaphonies.com


 
 so true


----------



## SerjicalStrike

Well i just bought 2 16ounce bottles of the Terresentials Mud wash in lavender with my ebates check!


----------



## natura87

Tried my CJ Smoothing conditioner. OMG!!!!  Wow. CJ is my staple line. If I wanted to stop being a PJ I could just use that line and be set.


----------



## natura87

I havent even opened another bottle of the Smoothing Lotion yet. I'm trying some of my other leave in's out but Smoothing Lotion is liquid gold for my hair. I have 3 unopened bottles.


----------



## chebaby

natura87 said:


> I havent even opened another bottle of the Smoothing Lotion yet. I'm trying some of my other leave in's out but Smoothing Lotion is liquid gold for my hair. I have 3 unopened bottles.


 i love this stuff for detangling. best detangling conditioner ever.


----------



## chebaby

chello ladies
so i got perfect second day hair. im certain i could get third day hair that looks just like second day, and then that means friday i can wear a bun instead of co washing on friday. i plan on going to the gym saturday and sunday so ill probably bun all weekend too.

sunday for some reason im itching to do an ayurvedic treatment. so i think im gonna mix a tiny bit of henna with conditioner, mostly amla and a sprinkle of hibiscus. the conditioner will be so it can mix better cause amla dont mix as good as henna.
then imma condition with kbb mask


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@chebaby

Che-LLO Chelady! 

Great news about that 2nd-3rd day Hurr......

My Liquid Gold came today. I forgot I bought that. 

My Curlmart shipped. Still waiting on Veda#2. Hopefully, I'll get it in 2012.

Hmp. Knowin' her, it might be 2013.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Oh, I'm also waiting on a box of Tea and a couple Affirm products I need for Self-Relaxin' (again).


----------



## divachyk

Random: Oyin J&B and AV Moringa are great detanglers. Mane n Tail is good also. I keep these 3 in rotation.


----------



## Brownie518

Hey ya'll
so i ordered some Hairitage. I got 2 Joes, Castor Infusion, and Sweet Butter pomade. I also got a 16oz Cinnamon joint from Naturelle, which shipped about an hour after my order.


----------



## mkd

Hi ladies! I have been reading and keeping up with you girls.  I haven't been doing or using anything new. I still love henna and am using a cj regimen only for the most part.  I am going to order from aveyou this week and get pattern push because I am adding that to my cj regimen, I love that stuff.  On bf, I am going to be ordering moisturizers only.


----------



## Brownie518

mkd  Hey, girl!!!!


----------



## mkd

HeyBrownie518!!


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Che-LLO Chelady!
> 
> Great news about that 2nd-3rd day Hurr......
> 
> *My Liquid Gold came today. I forgot I bought that*.
> 
> My Curlmart shipped. Still waiting on Veda#2. Hopefully, I'll get it in 2012.
> 
> Hmp. Knowin' her, it might be 2013.


 hey T
those are the best packages, the ones you forget about lol.


----------



## chebaby

beauty posted a pic on instagram of her hair straightened. its so thick and beautiful


----------



## chebaby

mkd said:


> Hi ladies! I have been reading and keeping up with you girls. I haven't been doing or using anything new. I still love henna and am using a cj regimen only for the most part. I am going to order from aveyou this week and get pattern push because I am adding that to my cj regimen, I love that stuff. On bf, I am going to be ordering moisturizers only.


 mkd, hey girl
when the next time you hennaing?

im thinking of getting another bottle of curl junkie PP i sold mine. and i sold it without even using it lol. i think i tried it on a small section and that was it.


----------



## mkd

chebaby said:


> mkd, hey girl
> when the next time you hennaing?
> 
> im thinking of getting another bottle of curl junkie PP i sold mine. and i sold it without even using it lol. i think i tried it on a small section and that was it.



chebaby, next week, I am hennaing every 3 weeks.  I love pp.  it makes my curls less jheri curlish than kccc and I got great second day hair.  It's cheaper too.


----------



## mkd

chebaby, I like the nupur so much, I don't want to even use te jamila I bought from henna sooq.


----------



## chebaby

mkd said:


> @chebaby, next week, I am hennaing every 3 weeks. I love pp. it makes my curls less jheri curlish than kccc and I got great second day hair. It's cheaper too.


 oh thats good news cause i didnt like kccc either. i only liked it if i was just scrunching it into my ends but using it all over was a bust


mkd said:


> @chebaby, I like the nupur so much, I don't want to even use te jamila I bought from henna sooq.


 when i had jamila i didnt want to use i mixed it in with the nupur. what i like about jamila is it rinses MUCH better than other hennas. but nupur gives me better color and better conditioning.

im just gonna use a tiny bit of henna this weekend with a ton of amla. for some reason i want to do an amla treatment.


----------



## mkd

How did your last henna turn out chebaby?


----------



## chebaby

mkd said:


> How did your last henna turn out @chebaby?


 it turned out really well as far as conditioning goes. for some reason it took longer for me to see the color but now i can really see it i only left it on 2 hours though.
next time i do a full henna which will probably be in december i will leave it on for 4 hours.


----------



## Golden75

Got an email from Curlmart talking bout a big sale tomorrow - Gray Friday is what they say.  Coupon code will be revealed tomorrow.  I'll keep you ladies posted.  Imma go


----------



## divachyk

OT: free mags - Cosmo and Ebony

Here is my post in the coupon thread
http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showpost.php?p=17277157&postcount=1145


----------



## natura87

Golden75 said:


> Got an email from Curlmart talking bout a big sale tomorrow - Gray Friday is what they say. Coupon code will be revealed tomorrow. I'll keep you ladies posted. Imma go


 


I remember last year their Grey Friday sale sucked.

Not buying anything this Black Friday.


----------



## beautyaddict1913

Hello ladies! I miss you all! mkd its good to see you on here! 
I got a flat iron and trim yesterday! I am enjoying it! Makes me want a relaxer but I know I can't maintain it. My last relaxer was 4 years ago (November 2008) and my hair is only (barely) between BSL and MBL - I wanted to be at least MBL at this point! I need to do something different! I saw the most growth last year so I need to go back to what I was doing. I used to do henna at least once per month, I stopped around February because I thought I wanted to get color. I have decided not to color my hair and I will get back on my henna. I don't steam like I used to, I need to get back to that as well. I will get more trims from here on out too. I expected my ends to be on life support when she straightened my hair but they were not bad. The stylist trimmed about an inch all throghout. She also told me that my right side was my thicker, stronger, longer side and reassured me that most of us have a "good side". I spent most of the year starting out my DC, detangling, etc. on the right side, so I will go back to alternating between starting sides every few months, I remember receiving that advice when I first joined the boards. I will also get more aggressive with my growth aides and continue to use Trigger and do tea rinses. At least my hair is "healthy" but I know most of us measure health by retention but I can't really trip because I don't have much to base my retention on since this is my first flat iron since my "big chop" in 2010. I will post pics when I get home!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My Curlmart came today = (1 16 ounce of BeeMine Deep Conditioner). 

_Free Shiping over $25_


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair

oke: What you doin?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

Hey Girl!  

Naturelle Grow will definitely be having a sale.  She had it posted that she was going to be 'closed'.  

She said: "I gave you my word that I would have a Sale" (The Power of the PJ's)

Girl...just sitting here rubbing in some ButtersNBars.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518

It looks like most of my stuff will come from ETSY (if I decide to buy) *cough*

Bel Nouvo
Naturelle Grow
Saravun
Njoi CreationS
Pomade Shop
Hairitage

*Claudie


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair

Girl, what is goin on over in that BF Sale thread??? 

I am going to get another Cinnamon, another Balm, and try other DCs from Naturelle if she does have that sale, then.  My 16oz shipped a couple of hours after I ordered. And she lives in NYC so I'm hoping its here tomorrow or Saturday.


----------



## Brownie518

Hey, where did ya'll read that Naturelle would be closed?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518

She had in her little Narrative that she would be closed from like the 22nd - 27th or something like that, but she went in & changed it.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> It looks like most of my stuff will come from ETSY (if I decide to buy) *cough*
> 
> Bel Nouvo
> *Naturelle Grow*
> *Saravun*
> *Njoi CreationS*
> Pomade Shop
> Hairitage
> 
> *Claudie


IDareT'sHair

The bolded will hear from me  . Not sure about Pomade shop. I have plenty of that for a while. Njoi has a new product coming BF and I definitely want more Creams from Saravun. 
And of course you know I'll be tearin Claudies up.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518 I'm telling you Ms. B, being a PJ has certain advantages...

I still have them 2 discount codes that I will work until times get better!


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> She had in her little Narrative that she would be closed from like the 22nd - 27th or something like that, but she went in & changed it.


IDareT'sHair

erplexed Wonder what that was all about then...?

Hydroquench hired someone to be in charge of shipping, I read...


----------



## Ltown

Hello ladies! 

I know them Baf carts are full! I don't have any yet hv runs out before i get to them we'll see.  
IDareT'sHair, as i am is a winner  i don't think i used them.  
A miss is ipn tea tree makes me itch bad,


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518 I'm telling you Ms. B, being a PJ has certain advantages...
> 
> I still have them 2 discount codes that I will work until times get better!



  I hear that!


----------



## Brownie518

Ltown just reminded me of IPN...I think I'll pull out that TeaLightful Shine instead of the Kinoo...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518

Well at least HQS is okay. 

I wonder if she totally left ETSY and now you have to order strictly via Artfire?

I haven't been interested in that (lately). I'm good on those Cleansing Conditioners (x4) and I still have like 1 Pineapple Hibiscus and 1 Peppermint left.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ltown said:


> Hello ladies!
> 
> I know them *Baf carts* are full! I don't have any yet hv runs out before i get to them we'll see.
> @IDareT'sHair, as i am is a winner i don't think i used them.
> A miss is *ipn tea tree* makes me itch bad,


 

@Ltown 

LT: Girl....What in the Devil is this right here? @Brownie518 (durn Volka)

Hey Ltown, you can send me this when you get a chance. 

Glad the ASIAN worked good for you.  I should have sent you the Coconut Cowash too.  I'll send you that later.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I'm sure I'll finish up some stuff tomorrow. I should finish up:

4 ounce IPN Mustard & Palm
8 ounce Monkey Snacks Avocado & Silk
1 HV Phinising Rinse *maybe*
1 8 ounce AV Neem +3

I have several things to finsh up.


----------



## Ltown

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Ltown
> 
> LT: Girl....What in the Devil is this right here? @Brownie518 (durn Volka)
> 
> Hey Ltown, you can send me this when you get a chance.
> 
> Glad the ASIAN worked good for you.  I should have sent you the Coconut Cowash too.  I'll send you that later.


IDareT'sHair you are silly i think you are drinking volka you know what is


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ltown

I tried to find out what was in that Kinoo Naturals?  I was just out there on ETSY trying to see if I saw the ingredients posted.  

And all I saw was: Neem, Nettles, Shea Butter and some oils (that wasn't listed).  

So, I'm not sure what was making you itch with that?  Sorry Girl.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair

You're doing good using up lately 
I haven't decided what I'll be using when I wash tomorrow. I am going to pull out some IPN stuff and get to work on that. I have so much of it...whatever happened there, T, did you hear anything? erplexed


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ltown said:


> you are silly* i think you are drinking volka you know what is*


 
Ltown

You know how YOU Do!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

Lemme go check and see if that Rachet Site is still non-operable.


----------



## beautyaddict1913

Here are the pics as promised:


Last night (got my hair done before work yesterday morning):











Did a flexi rod set last night and here is how it looked this morning:



Here is how it looked at the end of the day today:


----------



## IDareT'sHair

beautyaddict1913

Gurl....  Very Pretty.

You know you got it going on!  All dem products


----------



## Brownie518

Great pics, beauty!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

Site still Gone.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> Brownie518
> 
> Site still Gone.



IDareT'sHair Girrlll...

I need to get some Hair, Skin, Nail vitamins. Which ones do you take?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

Right now I'm using Visvical.  But I do like: Country Life Maxi Hair *they are easy to find*

I have: HairOmega and a bottle of Shen-Min I haven't tried yet.

I was using Nioxin before they discontinued blah, blah, blah.

Imma stick with Visvical for minute.


----------



## Ltown

beautyaddict1913 
Very pretty!


----------



## natura87

A friend of the family offered to do my hair for a job that I am starting soon. I think I'm gonna take them up on the offer and get my hair temporarily straightened.  Until then I will DC my heart out. Well thats after I wear twists for a few days to stretch it out.


----------



## beautyaddict1913

Lol IDareT'sHair thank you! I need to be persistent in using them up! I forgot to brag and let everyone know that I used up:
Claudies jojoba cleansing cream
Donna Marie Miracurl Detangling Conditioner
Claudie's gel

I am almost done with a bottle of ufd curly magic!I don't see myself using up much else for the remainder of the year! I was just about to lie and say that I don't need anything for bf but I looked at my list and there are about 7 products that I can't do without buying this time lol


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Ltown

Yes. That Cleansing Pudding is very nice. I got that tip from @mkd

It reminds me of a super creamy shampoo.

I like to keep it, when I need something 'more' than a Cleansing Conditioner.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

beautyaddict1913

Well...Name them 7 products????


----------



## Ltown

IDareT'sHair said:


> Brownie518
> 
> Right now I'm using Visvical.  But I do like: Country Life Maxi Hair *they are easy to find*
> 
> I have: HairOmega and a bottle of Shen-Min I haven't tried yet.
> 
> I was using Nioxin before they discontinued blah, blah, blah.
> 
> Imma stick with Visvical for minute.



IDareT'sHair, are you going to try the new visvical? i'm not the hair ain't doing anything extra with it nor mr right now. vitamins are always good for the body but not at $$. i took country life  max and will go back after i finish visvical.


----------



## beautyaddict1913

Lol IDareT'sHair I need:
Darcy's curl creme gel
Claudies protein
Bee Mine DC
Trigger
Pura murumuru
Pura brazil loc oil
Curl Junkie Smoothing lotion

I also really need to try BASK yam and some more stuff from Marie Dean!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ltown 

I really don't think I am Ms. LT.  Someone said they were like $110 for a 3 month box (after the discount).erplexed

I have enough of the Extra Strength (originals) to last me until Spring.  

After that, I'll re-evaluate.  I still have those others I just mentioned to try/finish up.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

beautyaddict1913

Marie Dean will be out of town & won't reopen until like December 6th. So, you still have time on that one.

I made a Black Friday Sales Thread (in the Vendor Forum) so make sure you check over there Ms. Beauty.

You should look at NaturallyTheStore.com to see if they have your DB Creme Gel.  

They have a $5, 10, 15 Sale going on right now and shipping is really reasonable.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> Brownie518
> 
> Right now I'm using Visvical.  But I do like: Country Life Maxi Hair *they are easy to find*
> 
> I have: HairOmega and a bottle of Shen-Min I haven't tried yet.
> 
> I was using Nioxin before they discontinued blah, blah, blah.
> 
> Imma stick with Visvical for minute.


IDareT'sHair

Okay, thanks. I remember hearing about Country Life. I'll look into those now.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

re: Naturelle Grow, I can't decide if I want to get another Slippery Elm or the Coconut Wata' one (or both) and 1 of those Pomades?

Girl...You are killing that Slippery Elm, so I'm tempted to get another one of those and skip the Mango Coconut Wata'.  

I guess I'll wait & see how much of a Discount she's offering.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair

Yeah, I really like that Slippery Elm. I"m going to get another on BF and that Coconut Wata. I wish she still had that Hibiscus joint. I want another Balm, too.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518 I don't remember the Hibiscus one? But you know you can always convo her. 

Some of those Cleansing Conditioners sound really nice. Too bad I am so top-heavy on Cleansing Conditioners.

I'm sure by the time of the Sale, she'll probably have everything listed.


----------



## Brownie518

I hope she does. I'm dying to try one of her other DCs. 

I need to go ahead and use that 30 from CD. I want 2 Monoi conditioners, Marguerite's Magic 8oz, and a Monoi shampoo. Not sure what else, though.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> I hope she does. I'm dying to try one of her other DCs.
> 
> *I need to go ahead and use that 30 from CD*. I want 2 Monoi conditioners, Marguerite's Magic 8oz, and a Monoi shampoo. Not sure what else, though.


 
@Brownie518

$30 is thebomb.com......

Lawd...I wish I had $30 coming from somebody...I'd tear it up right about now!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

Nice CD Haul Ms. B! 

I still have a 24 ounce CD BV Conditioner w/Pump (for cowashing) to get to.  I'll be pulling that out.


----------



## mkd

beautyaddict1913, your hair looks so pretty and you are cute as a button. 

IDareT'sHair, what's this 5, 10, 15 sale?  Does anyone know if Pura is having a bf sale?


----------



## Golden75

N87 was right - Curlmart Gray Friday is 25% off and $5 shipping GRAY25.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@mkd 

Here:

http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=...l4DwAw&usg=AFQjCNEEkQUqvlEAXgWXXd8ZigwwyfQMJg

I've been tearing this site up: Jessicurl, MyHoneyChile, Darcy's, LaVida GBN, Afroveda.

I've been killin' it. *cough* and so has @Brownie518


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Hey ladies. It's been sooo long since I've been on. All the kids got sick and have been running me ragged. 

My sis has been here this week and I got to try the MJ stuff. I was suprised by the level of moisture they provided but they performed just as well as my favorite natural products.

During the BOGO I will get 2 super sweet back, 2 16oz butter cream and 2 16oz curly meringue


----------



## natura87

mkd said:


> @beautyaddict1913, your hair looks so pretty and you are cute as a button.
> 
> @IDareT'sHair, what's this 5, 10, 15 sale? Does anyone know if Pura is having a bf sale?


 

Pura's sale is the same as last years.


----------



## natura87

IDareT'sHair said:


> @mkd
> 
> Here:
> 
> http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=...l4DwAw&usg=AFQjCNEEkQUqvlEAXgWXXd8ZigwwyfQMJg
> 
> I've been tearing this site up: Jessicurl, MyHoneyChile, Darcy's, LaVida GBN, Afroveda.
> 
> I've been killin' it. *cough* and so has @Brownie518


 

Whoa.


----------



## bronzebomb

Hi all,

It's coming to the end of the year and I have not reached my hair goals, weight goals or financial goals.

I'm a little disappointed.  How do I kick it off again?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

bronzebomb  Analyze what you did wrong, Re-Assess and KIM.  You'll get there.

Ltown Mailed your Swap.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Finishing up a bunch of stuff (and it feels good).  

Will continue to work on this stash and....*cough* make room for other stuff.

I have some 'stuff' on the way.  Won't be doing much BF.erplexed


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @mkd
> 
> Here:
> 
> http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=...l4DwAw&usg=AFQjCNEEkQUqvlEAXgWXXd8ZigwwyfQMJg
> 
> I've been tearing this site up: Jessicurl, MyHoneyChile, Darcy's, LaVida GBN, Afroveda.
> 
> I've been killin' it. *cough* and so has @Brownie518


IDareT'sHair

 I only got the 4 oils and that Ginger pomade from La Vida...but you sure did wear that site out. Those were some good deals  

I got some Camille Rose and Elucence from Curlmart today.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518  Is this Curlmart 'deal' better than $25 w/Free Shipping?

Yeah, I tore that site up.  And I ain't finish with it yet either *cough*


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> Brownie518  Is this Curlmart 'deal' better than $25 w/Free Shipping?
> 
> Yeah, I tore that site up.  And I ain't finish with it yet either *cough*



IDareT'sHair

I don't know. They had that $5 flat rate and I had 16 off. 

Did they restock on that site yet...?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

Lemme go do a 'mock' Curlmart cart and see.  No, they haven't re-stocked.

I need to check out Nounou's too.  I got them good last BF.


----------



## Golden75

bronzebomb said:
			
		

> Hi all,
> 
> It's coming to the end of the year and I have not reached my hair goals, weight goals or financial goals.
> 
> I'm a little disappointed.  How do I kick it off again?



bronzebomb - I feel you.  The year is not over yet, so I say get started now and continue thru the new year.  I am really going to focus on my ish.  I'm getting too dang old to keep bs-ing myself.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair

I was looking at Sage...I'm trying to remember what I saw that made me want to get down on BF. I need to check the details of their sale. 
NouNou had a good one last year, right? You were a repeat offender in that piece, weren't you??


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75  I hear you Girlie!  We all should focus on some things in '13.


----------



## Brownie518

Is NouNou still open? Where's the site?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518

I was up in Nounou Errrrday. I tore that mutha' up. 

It was 40% & Free Shipping or something Cray. 

Then it ended up being 30% & Free Shipping after I got done with it.

ETA: I want 2 Komaza Scalp Butters and don't know whether to get them from Komaza or Sage?


----------



## chebaby

chello ladies
i pulled my hair back into a bun today. my hair was SOOOOO dry so i added water, kbb sa and naturalista juicy. tomorrow ill wear my bun to the gym and just co wash when i get back home and then sunday ill give it a really good treatment. i feel like i been neglecting it cause i only co washed onced this week.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518  Nounou's say: Sept 15th Closed for Inventory.  Will reopen October 8th and ain't nothing else up there.


----------



## mkd

Brownie518, I ordered from curl mart too.  It ended up being like three bucks cheaper tan aveyou.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> Brownie518  Nounou's say: Sept 15th Closed for Inventory.  Will reopen October 8th and ain't nothing else up there.



Yeah, that's what I saw. I didn't see anything on FB, either...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

mkd What You Get?

Brownie518  I did see she had a 30% Labor Day and a 50% 4th of July Sale this year.

That Nounou don't play with them Sales.  *that's prolly why they gone*...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

oke:oke:chebaby  You gettin' anythang from Curlmart?

Come On....


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> oke:okechebaby You gettin' anythang from Curlmart?
> 
> Come On....


 lmao i forgot curlmart sent me an email about the sale until i went back and read yalls posts.
im on the site now
so far only thing in my cart is mop top daily conditioner.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I want some more of Afroveda's Discontinued Conditioners.

I had a nice Cart all made up too last night. 

I had like: 3 of those Kissi's 2 Neroli's and 1 or 2 Neem's and the Shipping was almost 10 bucks.

I want them (since they are $8.95, but then you lose the discount with that durn crazy shipping).erplexed


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> lmao i forgot curlmart sent me an email about the sale until i went back and read yalls posts.
> im on the site now
> *so far only thing in my cart is mop top daily conditioner.*


 
chebaby

I made up 1 with a BM Luscious in it, but I ended up x'ing it out because I have so much of that kind of stuff and I said I wasn't buying a bunch of the same kinds of things or duplicates.  SMH

I got that _Soiree_ thing from KBN.  Um..how's about a Sale?....


----------



## Brownie518

I wanted that Curly Kinks DC from CurlMart but it was out of stock...I'll try to catch some next week from somewhere


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 chebaby

I got a lot of stuff to get busy on.  So, this Fall/Winter should do me real good.  

I got a nice stash to get me through this weather.

I used up my last Monkey Snacks tonight.  I have more Jasmine, but no more Monkey Snacks.  I wish I woulda' stocked up on that scent.  

I think I saw 1 Hello Sugar out there, but I can't remember.   *cries*


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 chebaby

The Sppurrrt all up in these fangas' tonight for some reason.  I hope I can hold out until next week.   

I think next week it's gone be on & poppin'.  

Folks know they got some competition out here.

I look for Sales to start Errrrlay.


----------



## mkd

IDareT'sHair, I got cj deep fix, pattern pusha and smoothing lotion.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Hey divas


----------



## natura87

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> *I was up in Nounou Errrrday*. I tore that mutha' up.
> 
> It was 40% & Free Shipping or something Cray.
> 
> Then it ended up being 30% & Free Shipping after I got done with it.
> 
> ETA: I want 2 Komaza Scalp Butters and don't know whether to get them from Komaza or Sage?


 

That's where I got all my Camille Rose and Darcy's from.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I think this might be the New Nounou.  Well..The site looks identical.  And *cough* yes they are having a BF Sale.

So natura87  You might want to take a peek.  I signed up for the Newsletter, so I can see what they talmbout BF

http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=...jIDADA&usg=AFQjCNH4rSkVRuTSRaof9LGRwYB-kH1nyw


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I think this might be the New Nounou.  Well..The site looks identical.  And *cough* yes they are having a BF Sale.

So natura87  You might want to take a peek.  I signed up for the Newsletter, so I can see what they talmbout BF

http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=...jIDADA&usg=AFQjCNH4rSkVRuTSRaof9LGRwYB-kH1nyw


----------



## Ltown

Hello ladies! 

Nothing new, i don't have any bf list plans for hair products yet.  I'm too slow or busy to keep up with every hair forum trying to get in on a sale.  I will be shopping on thanksgiving and bf for clothes.
IDareT'sHair, i send your swap today. Thanks


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ltown

Thanks Ms. LT!  Yours should be there real soon too.


----------



## SimJam

anyone know what size the AV neem+3 is on naturally the store?


----------



## Shay72

I caught up, kind of. I started reading posts that started on 11/1. I hope we plan to start on new thread with the new year.

I plan to buy from Silk Dreams, Claudie's, Curl Junkie, Shi Naturals and Bel Nuovo. Any reviews on Bel Nuovo's stuff? Did the Claudie's Khave line come out yet?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@SimJam I've purchased it from NaturallyTheStore. It is 8 ounces. 

AV also has them for $8.95, but the Shipping is high.

@Shay72 You should gone & start it for 2013.


----------



## bajandoc86

Hey ladies - I actually made it to church today....

I was feeling so puuurrttty, and I sent my Dad a pic - he told me I looked lovely . 












I am counting down till BF, I've got my list ready.(albeit small re:hair products)


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

Hey Ya' Ms. B!


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair

Hey T!!!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

My Affirm came today, so now I have: 5n1, Sustenance and Preservo.  So, I guess I'll try to get down on that in a couple weeks. *crosses fangas'*  

I need to get this Self-Relaxing thing down-pat.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Double Post..........................


----------



## IDareT'sHair

So, I asked Afroveda to add: 3 of those KissiProV (or whatever it's called) to my existing order, if it's not too late.

I hope the shipping doesn't kill me for those additions.  If she can't do it, that's fine too.

But Mala don't be tryna' leave no moneee on the table.


----------



## Brownie518

Whats the Kissi thing???


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

Here:  I have the Neem and I just bought x2 Neroli's (for cowashing)

http://www.afroveda.com/product_p/kissi.htm


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> Here:  I have the Neem and I just bought x2 Neroli's (for cowashing)
> 
> http://www.afroveda.com/product_p/kissi.htm


IDareT'sHair

That has nice ingredients!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

I think that Love Child Essentials is Nounou resurrected.  Too many similiarities.  Imma watch them.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> I think that Love Child Essentials is Nounou resurrected.  Too many similiarities.  Imma watch them.


IDareT'sHair

Love Child Essentials? That sounds familiar...but I don't know NouNou well enough to say. Wouldn't be surprised...


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

Hey Ladies!  Been lurking and catching up.  

Getting my carts started for BF.  Right now SSI will get the bulk for cowash condish and the new DC.  Will hit up Darcy's and Kyra's for stylers and the courts out on PBN since I have 2 full chocolates and that's all I really want from her.  HV will have to be goood if I get red tea from them esp since they haven't had the condish listed since the sale way back when. Trying to stock pile until the spring sales or even all of 2013 with just replenishing  as needed.  Need some one to get henna from and my face powders since Ayrunatural is not open.

I lightly blow dried my hair to stretch it and smooth it out and put in some twists Thursday.  Then they were getting frizzie so I turned them into mini twists to last longer with my going to the gym.  I used HQS 5 day moisture to twist which was nice except the smell is just shea butter.  Trying to get to Xmas with these twits. Plan to cut up to 2inches off until my hairdresser comes back from her surgery and can lightly flat iron and even me up.


----------



## Shay72

IDareT'sHair
I think we should come up with a new name for the thread and the first person on on the 1st can start it. I just don't know that I will be on that day. Right now I don't have any name suggestions but I will think on it.

Will be working on my BF lists today. Got my little book out. I'm not one to make carts early. As long as I have my lists ready I can get in & out real quick.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72

Gurl...I've made BF list and re-made them, and probably won't get much of nothin' especially since I've been buying little odds & ends all along and I don't need anything.

I need to work on what I got here.  Whatever I buy will be stuff I don't currently have.

I should sit back and wait on Mothers Day Sales.


----------



## divachyk

bajandoc86 said:
			
		

> Hey ladies - I actually made it to church today....
> 
> I was feeling so puuurrttty, and I sent my Dad a pic - he told me I looked lovely .
> 
> I am counting down till BF, I've got my list ready.(albeit small re:hair products)



bajandoc86, I agree with dad


----------



## SmilingElephant

I think for Black Friday i'm just gonna prder some more Curl Junkie stuff, i want:

Banana Hibiscus Deep Fix
Curl Rehab

I JUST hit paynah for :

Pattern Pusha
Smoothing Lotion
Olive/Argan Conditioner

And i want to buy some DevaCurl One Condition. Imma need for more of these natural lines to become available on the ground by now tho...ijs. I like buying my stuff out da sto.


----------



## Golden75

I'm unimpressed with the BF sales.  I think last year discounts were better.  But it seemed vendors had more frequent sales throughout this year.  Guess it balances itself out.

Since most of my stash is from last BF, i needs to chill.  The only thing that I need to keep on hand is SD Wheat Germ.  That stuff does my hair right.  I'm guessing she'll do 25%, for her prices that's cool. Just don't know bout the shipping.


----------



## Shay72

Gotta go run and finally rinse this dc out of my hair bc it is starting to itch . Anyways came to post this:
www.platinumpj.com

Not sure if I'm behind the times with that one.


----------



## SerjicalStrike

I washed using the Terresentials mud wash, and DCed using CJ Smoothing Conditioner.

When I washed out the conditioner after I steamed my hair felt really strange. like it was coating or something... well i'll see when my hair dries. which will be like 2 days after all this ecostyler i put in it


----------



## Shay72

So I haven't gotten very far with my lists bc I started out with Curl Junkie then got stuck cuz I haven't seen anywhere that they are actually having a sale. Okay gotta move on. They only have 2 sales a year and they not gonna have this one? Ya'll know I will cut off a vendor quick.


----------



## Ltown

Hi ladies!

I ordered hv red satin moisturizer with 15% its going to go fast bf and i'm not tsking the chance.  
IDareT'sHair, you are the queen of the u1b1 don't know why you won't start new thread.  Product junkies is the name i'm suggesting we never lasted long with the other, and it really not a challenge we are more of a group.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@SerjicalStrike Can start a Part VI, if & Whenever she feels like it. 

I've been reluctant to doing it, because of _randomness_.

@Ltown  I won't be doing it, because I have several threads already.


----------



## Ltown

IDareT'sHair said:


> @SerjicalStrike Can start a Part VI, if & Whenever she feels like it.
> 
> I've been reluctant to doing it, because of _randomness_.
> 
> @Ltown  I won't be doing it, because I have several threads already.



Wow, no new thread.


----------



## Shay72

Found out CJ will be announcing their sale tomorrow. Okay so let me make my list then. Claudie's site is closed until the sale. I don't need much from her since I'm pretty well stocked up.


----------



## Brownie518

Hey ladies!
I am so ready for these sales. I need my Silk Dreams and Claudie's right about now. 

Nothing going on with my hair. Just used a little Marguerite's Magic on nape/edges and used some Nourish oil.


----------



## Shay72

Dang we were all the way on the 4th page. I finished my BF lists and I also got the Curl Junkie e-mail. I'm actually thinking of doing something crazy  ...buying nothing on BF or just buying from one place. We shall see.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

50% off $70.00 Hydroquench Systems

Code = *BFSALE* now until 12/01

SimJam & errbody else


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ltown said:


> *Wow, no new thread*.


 
@Ltown As I said, I won't be starting it. My current threads

What Did YOU Buy
What Are YOUR Weekend Hair Plans
Coffee & Tea
Oils & Grease Pomades
Mineral Rich

So...come on now.....


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair & Ltown - Is there reason not to just keep this thread going?  Are we getting threatened to be shut down?  Or just starting fresh for the New Year?


----------



## Golden75

Shay72 said:


> Dang we were all the way on the 4th page. I finished my BF lists and I also got the Curl Junkie e-mail. I'm actually thinking of doing something crazy  ...buying nothing on BF or just buying from one place. We shall see.


 
Shay72 - I may be doing the crazy with you 

I may add Sabino to my list, they have BOGO now til 12/1. The only other thing I really want is some SD Wheat Germ.  But I'm scared I'll go HAM on the site.  I did like the Whip, and I need more co-wash cleanser, I always want DC's.  Tempted to revist Desty Hy, I'd like the Bliss DC, and the Avocado, Vanilla Dream, and see HAM!  Lemme make another cart


----------



## SimJam

IDareT'sHair said:


> 50% off $70.00 Hydroquench Systems
> 
> Code = *BFSALE* now until 12/01
> 
> @SimJam & errbody else



How/where did you get this info?
lemmi go check etsy




ohhh ok no etsy ... artfire


----------



## SimJam

Ok so I think Im only gonna buy from HQS and Claudies
HV's sale is also good but then again I already have a butt load of HV stuff and I dont see anything new and exciting to try there.

edit: I wish claudie left her site up so we could browse and _re-make_ our lists lol


----------



## SimJam

I still wanna see someone order, receive and try out their HQS products before I order though


----------



## natura87

My PBN Murumuru milk and Honey Butta are finally gone. I will finish up the Sweet cocoa bean this week as a moisturizer.

Start my job next week. Finally.

I'm not getting anything this BF so I will just shop my stash and just live through haul pics and video that I expect will be uploaded. I dont know why but I love watching haul videos. It makes me not feel so bad about the BSS in the closet.


----------



## natura87

I wanna see pics of all your awesome hauls.


----------



## Ltown

Golden75 said:


> @IDareT'sHair & @Ltown - Is there reason not to just keep this thread going? Are we getting threatened to be shut down? Or just starting fresh for the New Year?


Golden75, T ask for a new thread I don't really care this is not a challenge anyway.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

So I gave myself a hair cut of sorts.  I cut 1.5-2inches in the back layers and about 1-1.5inches in the crown and bangs.  I can't tell a difference right now in twists since they hang the same length but I love the feel of the blunt ends.   I  could tell  I cut off a lot of damaged areas from my heat experiments last year.  Still going to get a professional cut in the new year.  I don't know who remember Mook's Hair but she is a stylist around here and I'm gonna let her play in my hair and give me a nice cut.

I'm only going to get HQS and SSI.  I'm not trying to order from all over the place and the things I need I can get from SSI and with HQS sale I can try her oil and reup on the cocleanser may get the DCs. I may get the PBN chocolate if the shipping is good.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75 said:


> @Ltown - *Is there reason not to just keep this thread going? Are we getting threatened to be shut down? Or just starting fresh for the New Year?*


 
@Golden75

Nah...I personally don't have a problem at all with it the way it is


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Hey divas. Well those discounts not too enticing so it looks like purabody and _maybe _HQS will get my money.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72 said:


> I caught up, kind of. I started reading posts that started on 11/1.* I hope we plan to start on new thread with the new year.*
> 
> I plan to buy from Silk Dreams, Claudie's, Curl Junkie, Shi Naturals and Bel Nuovo. Any reviews on Bel Nuovo's stuff? Did the Claudie's Khave line come out yet?


 


Shay72 said:


> @IDareT'sHair
> *I think we should come up with a new name for the thread and the first person on on the 1st can start it. I just don't know that I will be on that day. Right now I don't have any name suggestions but I will think on it.*
> 
> Will be working on my BF lists today. Got my little book out. I'm not one to make carts early. As long as I have my lists ready I can get in & out real quick.


 


Ltown said:


> Hi ladies!
> 
> I ordered hv red satin moisturizer with 15% its going to go fast bf and i'm not tsking the chance.
> @IDareT'sHair, *you are the queen of the u1b1 don't know why you won't start new thread. Product junkies is the name i'm suggesting we never lasted long with the other, and it really not a challenge we are more of a group*.


 


Ltown said:


> *Wow, no new thread.*


 


IDareT'sHair said:


> @SerjicalStrike Can start a Part VI, if & Whenever she feels like it.
> 
> *I've been reluctant to doing it, because of randomness.*
> 
> @Ltown *I won't be doing it, because I have several threads already.*


 
This is where the idea of a new thread came from.  Golden75

I never said I wanted a new Thread, so Ltown you are mistaken.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ltown said:


> *T ask for a new thread I don't really care this is not a challenge anyway.*


 
Ltown

What in the Debil are you Talkin' about?  I did not. 

You got it Twisted.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl

Hey Ms. Curly! 

You sound like you have a Plan.....Don't forget to check out the BF Thread in the Vendor Forum...You might see something else you like *cough*...

@Brownie518 (and all the Saravun lovers) No BF Sale this year. 

She is relocating and will be closed but plans to reopen sometime in December _*scratches them off my ETSY list for now*_


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair I did check out that thread. The shipping costs are killing the discount for me with alot of the vendors. I'm still hoping MD will have a sale before christmas though.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl  Yep.  Adriene (MD) said she would when she returns from Vacation.

Yeah, right now, I haven't pulled the Trigger on anything.  I won't be getting very much.

Plus, I've been doing a little somethin' here & there anyway.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Still waiting on:
Afroveda - I think that's all I have out there right now. I had asked Mala to invoice me for an additional 3 items that were on Sale and never heard back from her.

So, I guess I didn't need it anyway.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl

I'm telling you Curly...I wouldn't mind getting that Fleurtzy DC'er. *even tho' her CS wasn't very pleasant*erplexed

So, did you partake in the Ms. Jessie B1 G1 yet or are you waiting?????


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair I sure did. It hasn't arrived yet but I got 2 sweet back DC, 2 baby butter creams, 1 curly meringue and 1 stretch something cream all 16oz


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

@IDareT'sHair I'm not sure what's going on with Fluertzy but she's been OOS for awhile so if I hear anything I'll let you know.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl

It makes me nervous to tie up my cash when folks start gettin' OOS or site down and all that foolishness.....

I was just looking at somebody's Ms. Jessie Haul in the "What Did YOU Buy" thread.


----------



## beautyaddict1913

Hello ladies! Did y'all get anything from curlmart? I wanted my Darcy's creme gel and some bee mine DC but the bee mine is sold out and I don't want to pay to ship one lil item. I may wait on sage because they have more stuff that I want. I need to get a little more organized lol


----------



## IDareT'sHair

beautyaddict1913

I did.  I got one little item 1 16 ounce BM DC'er Free Shipping over $25.00.  I didn't do the 25% and $5.00 shipping.  I got mine before that.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

HYRDATHERMA NATURALS
*20% *11/23 - 11/27

**No Code Needed**

Ltown Brownie518 curlyhersheygirl


----------



## Shay72

Thanks for all the quotes IDareT'sHair but I don't have an issue saying I suggested it. I just haven't been on to respond to Golden75. Seems most are content and I ain't even here that much anymore so here ya'll shall stay.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72

I knew you wouldn't.  

Have you heard anything about a Sale at Komaza?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Welp.  Since Saravun won't be having a Sale, I'll look at the Pomade Shop.  

Free Shipping for all 4 ounces and get maybe a Coffee Pomade or a Peppermint.

Waiting to see what: Naturelle Grow, BelNouvo and Njoi does.  Also Claudie & Silk Dreams.

Still thinking on Hairveda.  I could always use some Phinising Rinse.

I just remembered I am also waiting on BFH.  x2 Espresso Hair Cremes....


----------



## natura87

It's been a while since I've looked @ Sage....gonna need to haul from there in the future they have a lot more than what I saw last time.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

natura87  I hope I can get in on Cyber Monday if Komaza doesn't have their own Sale.

bronzebomb  Any news from Komaza?


----------



## Brownie518

Hey, ladies! What's going on? 

I'm here at work but leaving early. I'm going to cuddle up on the couch with some tea and make my final lists when I get home.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> Hey, ladies! What's going on?
> 
> I'm here at work but leaving early. I'm going to cuddle up on the couch with some tea and make my final lists when I get home.


 
Brownie518

Hello Ms. Brownie-Brown-Brown


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> Hello Ms. Brownie-Brown-Brown


IDareT'sHair

 Hey, girl!!! What you doin?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

Massaging in some "Green Magic" (Liquid Gold) and gettin' ready to "mention" her in the BF Thread to see if she having a Sale. *cough*


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> Massaging in some "Green Magic" (Liquid Gold) and gettin' ready to "mention" her in the BF Thread to see if she having a Sale. *cough*


IDareT'sHair



I bet she will... If she does, I might pick up another Green Magic and an oil.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> @IDareT'sHair
> 
> 
> 
> I bet she will... If she does, I might pick up another Green Magic and an oil.


 
Brownie518  No Shame in The Game.

Just picked up another bottle of Mineral Rich. 20% off & 0.99 Shipping.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518  No Shame in The Game.
> 
> Just picked up another bottle of Mineral Rich. 20% off & 0.99 Shipping.



IDareT'sHair

So you're liking that? I don't really know anything about it. I need to read that thread.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

Yeah, it really helps out with Energy levels.  I hope I see some growth from it too.  I have 1 unopened bottle and just ordered 1 back up.

I'm doing the challenge until April, so we'll see how it goes.  So far, so good.  I'm still taking Viviscal too as an extra added booster.


----------



## beautyaddict1913

This is the first year that I don't think I will participate in Black Friday. I reckon I will wait for MD and get some Pura and just get this curl creme gel at the new natural store here in town if they have it. Most of these sales are basically free shipping. I don't see any stores doing 25-30% plus free shipping. That's a sale. These are so mediocre smh. Plus I literally don't need anything!


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

Got Darcy's from Curl Mart since I used 1/3 of the bottles I have and plan to stay in twists and twist outs next year to get my grow and retention on. It was only $23 with the shipping and it would have been more with DB.

Sent an invoice to HQS sent the site wouldn't let me place my order.  I ordered the strawberry cleanser/oil and lime cleaner oil combos, the pineapple dc and peppermint dc and maybe a trial puttyful. Shipping was a flat $8.95 which was cool and she took 50% off that too I think.

I have a cart of SSI ready and then I'm done.  Passing on PBN and any other new vendor.

IDareT'sHair who do you get your Mineral Rich from?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Vonnieluvs08

I got this last bottle from Swanson's.  SHOP2SAVE with $0.99 Shipping


----------



## Shay72

Now this is the third time im trying type this. I'm on my Nook Color.

IDareT'sHair
I haven't paid much attentjon to Komaza since I quit them so idk.

Finally decided to only order from Claudie's and Coiley Head Chick. She's my hair twin when I'm treating ShayShay right.

I'm also contemplating doing a twist regimen for 2013. Of course my spoiled *** will pay someone to do my twists. Thinking 3 weeks twisted, 1 week twistout, then repeat.


----------



## Shay72

Oh yeah I was thinking of buying from BelNouvo too. I believe his sales is 20% off.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72

Komaza is actually 20%.  I need to look at their shipping.


----------



## SimJam

I would love to try the Mineral Rich for the health/energy benefits but someone posted about it lowering blood pressure and I already have issues with low blood pressure so Im staying faaaaaaaaaaaar away from it


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72

What is BelNouvo's Discount Code?

SimJam

Have you hit PayNah on anything yet?


----------



## chebaby

chello ladies
ive missed yall

i co washed and wore a w&g on monday and bunned yesterday. my bun was so nasty for some reason. i used CR moisture butter on my bun and it didnt moisturize like it normally does, it just made to hair gunky. then i thought, lemme add some AV bare butter. bad idea lmao. gunk city lmao.

so today i cleansed with daily fix, finger detangled with cj smoothing lotion and then conditioned with CR conditioner(forgot the name of it). then i used giovanni direct as a leave in. this is like my repairing leave in. it does my hair right no matter what state its in. my hair is so soft right now.

for BF i want 2 KBN shea aloe conditioners and a bottle of moptop conditioner OR several bottles of jane carter conditioner since they do the same thing for me but JC os cheaper.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@chebaby

KBN 35% off $40.00 + $5.00 Shipping Code = BLACK2012

Lemme go look at that site again.

Also, AV 35% Code = AVBF12


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> KBN 35% off $40.00 + $5.00 Shipping Code = BLACK2012
> 
> Lemme go look at that site again.
> 
> Also, AV 35% Code = AVBF12


 oh thats a really good KBN deal im def. getting my conditioner now.

i would get something from AV but i already have darn near all the butters and thanx to you i have the deep conditioner


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

Yeah, I wanted that discontinued conditioner added to my last order, and I finally heard back from her today that it is sold out.

I have a nice KBN Cart sitting out there.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Yeah, I wanted that discontinued conditioner added to my last order, and I finally heard back from her today that it is sold out.
> 
> I have a nice KBN Cart sitting out there.


 i hate when stuff you really want is sold outerplexed oh well, more money for something else lol.

you gonna love KBN. she has a hair butter but i didnt really like it. it smelled great but was super thick. i dont know if she changed it by now cause that was like 3 or more years ago i tried it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby 

I'm sure it wasn't "Sold Out" when I sent her that message a week ago.erplexed

Yeah, that KBN will probably be some of the only stuff I get.  I'm not doing much.  

Are you?


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> I'm sure it wasn't "Sold Out" when I sent her that message a week ago.erplexed
> 
> Yeah, that KBN will probably be some of the only stuff I get. I'm not doing much.
> 
> Are you?


 besides KBN im only looking at mop top conditioner or jane carter conditioner but those probably wont be on sale. if i get JC ill get it from target so no, im not doing much.

i have so much stuff i havent even tried yet. i still have some HQS stuff i need to try, those MD detangler conditioners, and a bunch of other stuff so im good. only thing im low on is co washing conditioners which is why i want to get my KBN and im good.
i have a SD wheat germ but thats only 8oz so that aint lasting much longer lol.


----------



## Shay72

IDareT'sHair
I didn't see a code on Bel Nouvo's Fb page but I will keep checking. Yeah I saw somewhere that Komaza was 20% off and the code is thanks.

I keep changing my budget & who I'm ordering from so need to make a decision soon.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72

I've already changed to Koils By Nature.  It'll probably change again.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

Yeah, I only needed stuff like: Creams, Butters, Pomades, Grease.  

And I'm pretty well stocked on that well now.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Yeah, I only needed stuff like: Creams, Butters, Pomades, Grease.
> 
> And I'm pretty well stocked on that well now.


 yea i think we pretty much covered everything earlier this year. you know we gets our haul on
i got pomades for days lol


----------



## Shay72

Yeah um that pj website is gonna be dangerous 

www.platinumpj.com/community
www.soultanicals.com


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Shay72

That Soultanicals Sounds good! I could really get down up in that piece.


----------



## Shay72

IDareT'sHair
Exactly . Imma have to step away from them for now. Some of the ladies on the PJ website have ordered and are waiting to recieve their orders.So you know the pj website was started by some naturally curly members and you know how they get down .If you can't find me I will be on their forums and girl they already put out there don't be coming on here trying to "cure" us. I think it's one of the rules .


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72 said:


> Exactly . Imma have to step away from them for now. Some of the ladies on the PJ website have ordered and are waiting to recieve their orders.So you know the pj website was started by some naturally curly members and you know how they get down .If you can't find me I will be on their forums and* girl they already put out there don't be coming on here trying to "cure" us. *I think it's one of the rules .


 

Shay72

Yep.  This right here.

Them NC Gurls Get Down with the Get Down.  Them some Hard-Core PJ's.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72

I love the names, descriptions and the ingredients of the Soultanical Products.

They all sound


----------



## Shay72

IDareT'sHair
I do too. So dangerous .


----------



## Shay72

I haven't been under this steamer in almost 5 months  and I'm refusing to open these vents. Imma make it .


----------



## SimJam

Miss T, Im only gonna be getting from HV, HQS and Claudies.

The only one Im gonna be stalking (waiting up to order) is HV the others I can take my time.

I wasnt gonna get anything from HV but I just finished re twisting my hair with the red tea LI and its soooooo good and I only have 1 back up 

so HV
2 red tea LI
2 almond glaze

Claudies
balancing ends insurance
quinoa coffee somethinganother
some other protein/balancing LI

HQS
greaseless moisture
5 day moisture
go deep
shampoo


----------



## Brownie518

Shay72 said:


> Yeah um that pj website is gonna be dangerous
> 
> www.platinumpj.com/community
> www.soultanicals.com


Shay72

Alright now, Shay!!! 
I could get busy on that soultanicals. I want that Knot Sauce, Prepoo, Kink Drink, Scalp rub...


----------



## Brownie518

My scalp was a bit itchy so I massaged in some IPN TeaLightful Shine. Worked wonders!


----------



## Golden75

Happy Thanksgiving!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Golden75

Happy Thanksgiving Ms. G!

@SimJam

You got a nice list you got there Ms. Lady!  Sounds good!


----------



## divachyk

Happy Thanksgiving to everyone. Majority of my cooking was finished late last night. I only have a few items to polish off today. Later tonight dh and I are hitting the streets to get BF kicked off right!


----------



## Shay72

Shay72 said:


> @IDareT'sHair
> I didn't see a code on Bel Nouvo's Fb page but I will keep checking. Yeah I saw somewhere that Komaza was 20% off and the code is thanks.
> 
> I keep changing my budget & who I'm ordering from so need to make a decision soon.


 
Bel Nouvo's sale is 20% off and the code is: BF2012


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72

Thanks Girlie!


----------



## Ltown

Happy Thanksgiving!


----------



## Brownie518

HAPPY THANKSGIVING, EVERYONE!!!!!


----------



## bronzebomb

Komaza Sale


20% off coupon code THANKS

November 23

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## bronzebomb

I think I am only getting Miss Jessie's this year


Maybe Carol's Daughter

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## Shay72

Soultanicals is having a BF sale. They actually have a few options so I say just go to the website and you will see it. I was gonna wait for reviews but because they are having a sale I will be buying.

Okay final decision about BF...
Online I will purchase from Soultanicals, Claudie's, Bel Nouvo, and Coily Head Chick
Then I plan to stop by Freestyle Beauty Supply before the end of the year to stock up if I want to.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Shay72

I need to check out Soultanicals

I just made my KBN Purchase. Discount Code is working.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby Golden75

What Ya'll Durrrin'?


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair - Hey!  I just woke up.  Bout to eat something 

I'm don't think I'm buying anything,  but imma look at Soultanicals again.  Is the code?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75

The Code is on their site.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby @Golden75
> 
> What Ya'll Durrrin'?


 girl nothing, looking at hair pics for inspiration.
thinking of stuff i can buy that i really want. but im coming up short

i REALLY cant wait to co wash tomorrow. i know imma cleanse with daily fix but i dont know what imma use for conditioning. maybe CR conditioner, i have one more use left.


----------



## Golden75

I had to back out of Soultanicals.  I could do some damage in there.  Everything looks nice.  I don't have any products with some of those lovely ingredients.  I'll probably try them when I whittle this stash down.  

Some of the ingredients remind me of a now defunct brand that I never got to try, but was loved by those that had the chance to


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Okay, so here's the deal....I made a delicious Cart with Mr. Baby-Bubba, but why is the Shipping $10? His Discount is 20%

There was another ETSY vendor I made a cart with (30%), and the Shipping was $14, so I might be leaving ETSY alone even with the discounts, the shipping is too high.


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair - I never understood Etsy and high arse shipping.  Many of carts have been left stranded over there.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75

Them two carts gone be stranded like a Mug.

Lemme tip out here to Naturelle Grow and see what that Cart lookin' like.


----------



## chebaby

HAPPY THANKSGIVING!!!!!
lol i forgot to say it earlier.


----------



## Shay72

Let me gone head and cross Bel Nouvo off my list. 

Golden75 
I thought the same thing for about 30 seconds


----------



## bajandoc86

I know i said I wasn't gon' get much....but chillllleee.

I got my cart at DB locked and ready I HAVE to get my hands on some of that yummy sounding cocoa bean smothing cream and the new curl whip. 

I also plan to try out hydroquench. HV never works out for me....she still only takes paypal?!

SimJam...the red tea Levae-in is called the red tea satin moisturiser on the site?


----------



## Ltown

IDareT'sHair said:


> Okay, so here's the deal....I made a delicious Cart with Mr. Baby-Bubba, but why is the Shipping $10? His Discount is 20%
> 
> There was another ETSY vendor I made a cart with (30%), and the Shipping was $14, so I might be leaving ETSY alone even with the discounts, the shipping is too high.


 
IDareT'sHair, you know I'm coming out the routine and was going to get shescent but like etsy 30% is nothing if shipping is too high. Shescent is offering now it was $60 came to $42 but shipping put it at $54 really I will not be shopping there. I'm off to the mall. have fun ladies!


----------



## Shay72

Okay 2nd vendor crossed off the list. The Soultanicals site wasn't accepting the code then it was saying it couldn't ship one of my items to my address. Whatever. I'm now down to Claudie's & Coily Head Chick. Claudie's I'm waiting for the Kahve line to debut later this evening before I order but I will keep checking. Coily Head Chick's sale doesn't start until 12noon. Back to the pj site to enter contests & giveaways.


----------



## robot.

Hey ladies 

Placed an order with Oyin. My bff loves the honey hemp, so I got her (and myself) a liter and a Shine and Define to get the free shipping.

Hope everyone is doing well!


----------



## Brownie518

So far...

Silk Dreams
Chocolate Bliss
Nourish Oil
Destination Hydration

Soultanicals
Knot Sauce
Power to the PrePoo
Hair Sorrell
Scalp Rub
Master Hair Cleanse

Shescentit
Riche moisture mask
Fortifying hair mask

I'll jump on Claudie if that coffee line comes out...


----------



## SimJam

Hay ladies, got my HV and just now ordering Claudies

I think that will be it.

*HV* (re-ups)
red tea leave in
moist 24
almond glaze

*Claudies* (new line for me)
renew protein conditioner
balancing quinoa coffee hair creme
balancing ends insurance


----------



## SimJam

Im soooo happy I re-upped on my HV products .... my hair is feeling awesome today.

twisted with red tea LI under my regular cheepie gel. And what I like about the red tea LI is that its great for refreshing/re-twisting for twistouts because it doesn't build up and leave a dull film my hair


----------



## Shay72

Brownie518
I see you were able to order from Soultanicals. I will try one more time then I am done.


----------



## Shay72

Shay72 said:


> @Brownie518
> I see you were able to order from Soultanicals. I will try one more time then I am done.


Okay it's not meant to be. It keeps saying it can't ship stuff to my place. I'm done.


----------



## Brownie518

Shay72

Did you contact her? I wonder why you keep getting that message...

Had to pass on Njoi, the stuff I wanted was gone already. Forgot all about Hairveda. I've been buying other stuff, trying to catch lightning deals. I meant to look for that Curly Kinks DC...


----------



## Ltown

Good BF morning! hope you all got good deals. I didn't break the credit card on shopping yet went out at midnight and just got blanket. dd is home so she may want to go out.

I only ordered hv today I have alot of things and probably will shop on the ground at sally's. 

IDareT'sHair, where are you sleeping? hope you got what you wanted!


----------



## Brownie518

I ended up getting some Curly Kinks from their 30% sale with $6 flat rate shipping:

Polish
Oil Slick
Renew DC 16oz

I'm done...I got my perfume, portable scanner, SO's video games, and all the other stuff on my list.


----------



## Shay72

Brownie518
Girl, I'm a lazy pj now. I ain't doing alladat. I may order some Silk Dreams instead now. I'm ordering Claudie's once the Kahve line debuts too.


----------



## Shay72

Hhm forgot about Curly Kinks.....


----------



## Brownie518

Shay72

I hear that. I had a couple of random etsy sites with the code not working so I just kept it movin. 
So I guess I'll just wait around til tonight for that Kahve.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Well Here's what I ended up with (so far): _*subject to change*_

Koils By Nature
Naturelle Grow 

Tis All. 

I'm still waiting on: Afroveda & Bear Fruit Hair and a bottle of Mineral Rich

When I look at my existing Stash after doing 2-3 Major Sales out of my own stash and ask myself the question: WHHHYYYYYYY?????

I know I need to slow it down.  

My Stash is ignant even after doing those sales, so um no I really didn't do very much.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Used Up:

1 Molasses and Raw Honey Pre-Rx = It's Perfectly Natural *no back ups*
1 Hairveda Phinising Rinse *4 back ups*
1 Brown Butter Beauty Neem Oil *no back ups*


----------



## Ltown

bronzebomb said:


> I think I am only getting Miss Jessie's this year
> 
> 
> Maybe Carol's Daughter
> 
> Sent from my iPad using LHCF



bronzebomb, target in my area has miss jessie b1g1 free check yours!


----------



## Shay72

I've ordered from:
Coily Head Chick
Sarenzo Beads--bath & body products


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72

Did you ever figure out what was wrong with Soultanicals?


----------



## SimJam

Claudie is introducing a new line later on today ? 
I didnt know that ... I would order again, but her shipping is a bit steep


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Finishing Up my Hair.  I did the Oil on Top of Conditioner with Steam-Thing.    I want to do this all Winter.

I just wish I knew what Oil I was using?  I didn't label the bottle and can't remember.

I have 2 bottles like that.  I know 1 is Wheat Germ (I can tell by the smell), the other one I am totally clueless.  Maybe Soybean, Sunflower or something?

Can't wait to finish those up.


----------



## SimJam

still Im excited to get my claudies 
I think I ordered some solid and time tested products from her line 


I held off on HQS because she said on the site that formulations have changed (didnt say exactly how) but the good thing is that she says she improved the preservative


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@SimJam

Yeah, I think Brownie mentioned that Up Thread. It's her long awaited Khave (Coffee) Line. 

I'm sure if you contacted her to add to your order, she'd adjust the shipping.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Ltown Did you end up buying anything?

@SimJam I used her Normalizing Conditioner today, in fact to cowash with. 

I have a nice little Claudie stash and yes, her products are time tested by many of us.

I would have liked to have gotten another jar of Hairline & Temple Balm Revitalizer, but I'll wait until next sale.erplexed


----------



## SimJam

oooh @IDareT'sHair Id do that for sure.
do you have any idea what the coffee line would entail ?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

SimJam

I think she told us a while back Brownie518 or Shay72 would definitely know.

I know there's a Coffee Oil......not sure about the other 2-3 things tho'?

It's all Coffee based items.


----------



## SimJam

^^^sounds yummy ^^^


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@SimJam

In my Claudie Stash I think I have:

x2 Protein Renew DC'ers
1 1/2 Reconstructor
1 Hair Frappe (Large)
1 Satin Daily Moisturizer
2 Large Iman Butters
1 Small Hairline & Temple Balm (maybe 2 small ones)
1 Large Tiffani Ceramide Pomade
2 Large Avocado Intense Conditioners
1 Tropical Creme Rinse
1 Complete Protein *think this was discontinued*
1 Large Quinoa Balancing (wish it was the moisturizing Quinoa instead)
1 Small Ends Insurance
1 Large Murumuru Butters

Using 1 Large Normalizing Conditioner now for Cowashing


----------



## Shay72

IDareT'sHair
I've moved on from Soultanicals. I tried to order 4-5 times. Somebody is trying to tell me something .

About Claudie's, the Kahve line is supposed to arrive sometime between 10-11 pm. Not sure what is in the line though. I think I will try her body scrub and body oil too. I was leaning towards not getting anything from Claudie bc I have a deep stash of her products but the Kahve line drew me in. I've been waiting on it. Does curlyhersheygirl know? She's been waiting too.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Shay72 

Hmp. *scratches chin* Ms. Curly might now. I kinda didn't keep up with it after it didn't launch....

But she's works that Tea...so I'm sure the Coffee will be amazing.

*cough* As you can see, I'm good on Claudie.

I'm trying to remember who has Christmas/New Year Sales (maybe I can get my stash down some more before then).

Marie Dean will be back from Vacay then, so I can see what she talmbout.


----------



## Ltown

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Ltown Did you end up buying anything?
> 
> @SimJam I used her Normalizing Conditioner today, in fact to cowash with.
> 
> I have a nice little Claudie stash and yes, her products are time tested by many of us.
> 
> I would have liked to have gotten another jar of Hairline & Temple Balm Revitalizer, but I'll wait until next sale.erplexed


 
IDareT'sHair, I did another order with hv, remember i just ordered last week with them and hairitage. HV has step up their game they didn't run out I ordered this morning when i got home. I did pickup mj silkening b1g1 at target that was unexpected. I haven't used her in years but I don't pass up anything free 
I'm not stocking anymore winters are low maintenance protective styling and with what you and I swap and gifted I'm good.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Ltown

Yeah, we swapped & traded some pretty good things. 

In 2013, Imma try not to have massive duplicates in my stash.  

I don't need 6-7 of the same products. 1-2 I should be good.

Imma treally work on this in the new year. 

And keep the duplicates down to a minimum.


----------



## SimJam

Hair Frappe / Satin Daily Moisturizer- Im gonna try these once my stash of LIs dwindles significantly

I'll also try her growth aids once my stash dwindles significantly

the vere oil and the tiffany pomade were looking good too, but again I have unused oils, butters and pomades galore!!!

Miss T why do you wish your quinoa was the moisturizing rather than balancing? I got the balancing because of the protein.


----------



## felic1

BBBBBBlllllllllllllllaaaaaaaaaaaaaacccccccccckkkkkkkk  FFFFrrrriiiiiidddddddddaaaaaayyyyyy!

Oh Boy, I did not need much. I figured that I would only get one bottle of DB pumpkin conditioner. My stash is out of the door as it is. OK, i was getting direct deposit on Wednesday.OK, here comes the money. OK, direct deposit has cleared........Why did the company deposit $9.43 in my checking account? This iiiiiisssssss the okey doke for real. Maybe I will buy something at Christmas


----------



## bronzebomb

I can't believe I have not ordered any hair products!   I'll get some Miss Jessie's before the sale is over

I got a sewing machine rolling case from Walmart & an iPad Smart Cover from Target..  My sister said, "who in the hayle purchases a sewing machine rolling case?"  I said I may want to roll my sewing machine around!  This is my Christmas, not yours...don't spoil my day cuz you don't have vision!

I may get this Burberry bag before the New Year!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

SimJam  Because I already had/have a Jar

felic1  Gurl....The Sales are on & poppin'.  Have you checked the BF Sales Thread?  

I hope somebody has some nice ones for Christmas/New Year.


----------



## SimJam

as for the other Black Friday deals (not hair related) I really wish I had planned to go up this year ... some straight kray deals on TVs at best buy!!!!!

Im still not sure if I should get an iPad or the google nexus or the asus transformer pad. I rather wait to try them out in the store than order online then be disappointed with my purchase lol


----------



## SimJam

IDareT'sHair said:


> @SimJam *Because I already had/have a Jar*
> 
> @felic1  Gurl....The Sales are on & poppin'.  Have you checked the BF Sales Thread?
> 
> I hope somebody has some nice ones for Christmas/New Year.




lol thats a great reason


----------



## IDareT'sHair

SimJam said:


> *I really wish I had planned to go up this year ... some straight kray deals on TVs at best buy!!!!!*


 
SimJam

Right.  And I need a new one.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Um..So..The Black Friday Sales Thread was moved to "Off Topic"


----------



## bajandoc86

^^ Say what?! Why??


----------



## Ltown

IDareT'sHair said:


> Um..So..The Black Friday Sales Thread was moved to "Off Topic"


Wow why? Maybe another vendor don't like how others talk about their sales or lack of


----------



## SmilingElephant

Still waiting for my Curl Junkie Order from Curl Mart. It should be here by wednesday :reddancer:...it's been a while since i've ordered online, so i'm excited!

I was gonna order some more CJ stuff but i'm in the process of moving and buying stuff for my new place...just spent a gwop at Ikea...so that CJ order is gonna be on the back burner...i have to rehabilitate my funds lol!


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Hey divas I hope everyone had a wonderful Thanksgiving.

I went to the mall but didn't get much and I didn't get anything hair related either. Like IDareT'sHair my stash is out of control and I really need to get on that so I'm limiting myself until then.

Shay72 I have no clue what the line includes; I guess we'll all find out in a few hours.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl

Hey Ya' Ms. Curly-Girlie!

I know you and the Fam had a nice Thanksgiving.

Nah Girl...I didn't need a thing.  I went on to bed.  

For example: I thought I had 3-4 HV's Phinishing Rinse...I was out in my Stash tonight and it was more like *cough* 8...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ltown said:


> Wow why? *Maybe another vendor don't like how others talk about their sales or lack of*


 
@Ltown bajandoc86

...............

At least it could have been moved to the Hair Forum. There was "nothing" Off Topic about that Thread.

ETA:  I didn't know they could just move a thread like dat.


----------



## Golden75

Hey ladies!  I need to see what could've happened in the BF sales thread to get it moved. 

I didn't buy jack! I can't.  My stash is all over the place, and I don't even have dupes.  Like T, hopefully I can get some things moving by Christmas/New Year.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Golden75

In my Opinion = *Nothing* warranted that move. At least it could have been placed in the Hair Forumerplexed


----------



## IDareT'sHair

SmilingElephant

Wednesday?  That seems kinda slow/long.  I got my CM within 2-3 days.


----------



## SmilingElephant

IDareT'sHair said:


> SmilingElephant
> 
> Wednesday?  That seems kinda slow/long.  I got my CM within 2-3 days.



Oh? 

I kinda expected it to take a while because of the sale and the holiday....my shipping thingy said wednesday tho.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

SmilingElephant

That seems kinda long, but still very exciting! 

Curl Junkie is always right on time.


----------



## SmilingElephant

IDareT'sHair said:


> SmilingElephant
> 
> That seems kinda long, but still very exciting!
> 
> Curl Junkie is always right on time.



IDareT'sHair I am SO excited! I havent bought Curl Junkie in a LOOOOONG time...since i first went natural. But now bc of my new job i can afford it so....i decided to splurge


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I will do a Christmas/New Years Sales Thread over here in the Hair Forum in December and see what Happens.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

SmilingElephant

Maybe AveYou will have something next month (like a Flash Sale) and we can get our CJ On!


----------



## SmilingElephant

IDareT'sHair said:


> SmilingElephant
> 
> Maybe AveYou will have something next month (like a Flash Sale) and we can get our CJ On!



T don't tell me thangs like that in public!! Lawd....i hope i'm off on the day they have it. Ugh! Flash sales raise my presha!


----------



## Ltown

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Golden75
> 
> In my Opinion = *Nothing* warranted that move. At least it could have been placed in the Hair Forumerplexed





IDareT'sHair said:


> @Ltown bajandoc86
> 
> ...............
> 
> At least it could have been moved to the Hair Forum. There was "nothing" Off Topic about that Thread.
> 
> ETA:  I didn't know they could just move a thread like dat.





Golden75 said:


> Hey ladies!  I need to see what could've happened in the BF sales thread to get it moved.
> 
> I didn't buy jack! I can't.  My stash is all over the place, and I don't even have dupes.  Like T, hopefully I can get some things moving by Christmas/New Year.



IDareT'sHairm Golden75, a certain vendor is a moderator too i ain't saying much but two vendors weren't having much of a sale and maybe conversations were favorable to their liking.  That thread has been there for a minute, thanks to T!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Ltown

Yeah, that thread had been up for a minute and it was Hot & Poppin'.

At least they could have moved it to the Hair Forum.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

SmilingElephant said:


> T don't tell me thangs like that in public!! Lawd....i hope i'm off on the day they have it. Ugh! *Flash sales raise my presha!*


 
SmilingElephant

Mine too Chile...mine too!


----------



## Brownie518

Hey, ladies!! Is everyone finished with their shopping? I'm all shopped out. 


IDareT'sHair.....erplexed


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> @IDareT'sHair.....erplexed


 
Brownie518

Lame.

_*can't wait to get my little 2 order(s)*_


----------



## robot.

robot. said:


> Hey ladies
> 
> Placed an order with Oyin. My bff loves the honey hemp, so I got her (and myself) a liter and a Shine and Define to get the free shipping.
> 
> Hope everyone is doing well!



I got my shipping notification today too!  During a sale!

Last I ordered from them (years ago), shipping was usually a two week minimum.

This is excellent!


----------



## Ltown

Good Morning ladies!

IDareT'sHair, I ask allandra why that bf thread was moved, it's double standard when another thread was started in this forum. 

Anyone put up their Christmas decoration? I'm downsizing smaller tree less decoration, dd ain't in to anymore.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ltown Thanks Ltown. I appreciate that. 

Man Whatever.erplexed.....

I definitely agree with everything you said.  I will be starting one for Christmas/New Years Sales in this Forum tho'.

Hmp.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My Naturelle Grow Shipped.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Ltown 

No, I haven't put up anything yet. 

I usually put something on my Door, but it's too Cold today to be fumblin' around outside. ...

I need to wait until it warms up a bit.


----------



## Brownie518

Good afternoon, ladies!! 
So the Kahve line didn't debut so I'm done with BF sales. I don't plan to get any hair care on Monday, either. I might get another Roku and TV, but thats about it.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

Morning ladies. 

Hope everyone had a good Thanksgiving and a great day of shopping BF. I went to the mall with friends early Friday morning and then all you can eat blue crabs with my family.

My BF haul was:
HQS- strawberry cocleanser & oil, lime cocleanse & oil, pineapple dc, peppermint dc
Curl Mart for Darcy's Botanicals- avocado twisting cream, somethings else
SSI- 2 avocado condish, 2 pomegranate condish, 2 honey rinse, 2 Riche DC
Michael Kors Peacoat
Dvds from Walmart
A shirt from Arden B
I'm going to look at Kyra's but probably won't bite.
My mom is going to the outlets while she is on vacay so I told her to get me 2 Coach wristlets.


----------



## natura87

Ltown said:


> Good Morning ladies!
> 
> @IDareT'sHair, I ask allandra why that bf thread was moved, it's double standard when another thread was started in this forum.
> 
> *Anyone put up their Christmas decoration*? I'm downsizing smaller tree less decoration, dd ain't in to anymore.


 


I dont really celebrate holidays. So nope. Even as a kid I hated holidays, and I thought Xmas was overrated...5 minutes and its all over. I like the deals you can get but thats about it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Koils By Nature EXTENDED their 35% Sale through Cyber Monday so BAM!.....

Pfft.


----------



## Brownie518

^^


----------



## divachyk

I haven't been on and apparently I missed something on the thread move. I am on my phone now so I will log on later to get caught up. Hope everyone is doing well.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

..........

Hey Ms. B!  What Up?

divachyk

Hey Lady!


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair

Hey, girl. Just waiting for SO to get ready. His cousin's birthday party is tonight.  I'm not even in the mood, either...


I just massaged in some Trigger and I just feel like curling up and watching a movie or something. I just might, too...


----------



## divachyk

Curiosity kicked in, now I am caught up. I gotta peep that thread to see what went down. 

Dh and I have shopped and shopped but we usually get down every BF so that's nothing new. We scored some great deals. Our biggest savings was on a washer/dryer. 

I haven't purchased any hair products yet. I will likely grab some Oyin J&B (great detangler), HH and a sample of BSP. My stash can carry me for a while otherwise.


----------



## SimJam

Brownie518 the Khave line is in claudies site now.
nothing really calling my name though 

I started putting up my Christmas decorations today everything but the tree and front door decorated. Think Im gonna put up my small tree this year since I wont be here for Christmas.

not sure what Im gonna put on my front door this year. I usually make a wreath but Im not feeling crafty this year lol


----------



## Brownie518

Thanks SimJam...let me go look


----------



## Shay72

Okay I'm done. I ended up purchasing from Sarenzo Beads (bath & body stuff), Coily Head Chick (3 of the 4 products she sells), and Claudie's (3 of the 4 Kahve line, didn't get the oil). Oh yeah, I also finally used a gift card from Kohl's and only spent $3.56 of my own money. Been eyeing sweater dresses for awhile and finally found one that I like. I can picture the whole outfit, including accessories & hair.


----------



## bajandoc86

So far ladies I've bought the following:

Darcy's Botanicals
Cocoa Bean Smoothing Cream
Sweet Coco Bean Curl Whip
Pumpkin DC 16oz x2

QB (from Sage)
CTDG
AHTB

Anita Grant
Rhassoul Clay Cubes - Marshmallow

Bask
YAM Nectar blah blah

Hot Combs
Detangling comb
Styling comb

Tomorrow night - makeup!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Mornin' Ladies:

Massaging in IPN's Tea-Lightful Shine and catching up.


----------



## SimJam

Mernin Ladies !!!

shingled my hair yesterday - was too lazy to do anything else with it.







The BF ran a 5k this morning (on a whim) had to get up at 6am when he was leaving... so decided to take some pics 

Now hes back and complaining that hes getting old because he cant just get up and run a 5k without training before ... ummm like no sh!t sherlock


----------



## IDareT'sHair

SimJam

Very, Very Cute Sim.

How long did it take you?  And what did you use?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72

No Cyber Monday?


----------



## Shay72

IDareT'sHair
Probably not. I'm on a use what I got campaign . I bought that dress yesterday knowing I still got clothes with tags on them I ain't worn. PJ through & through .


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72 said:


> *Probably not. I'm on a use what I got campaign* .


 
Shay72  This is where I'm at too Shay.

I read about your Dress.  Cool Beans.  And you only spent $3 bucks and some change outta pocket.


----------



## SmilingElephant

I am running low on my Deva Heaven In Hair....i needs to re-up on that! I have one more use of it left.

I need to go on a deep condition buying spree period. I never have enough!!! And my hair is just growing like a weed and thats what i use a lot of the most is my DC's and then my RO's are a close second.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

SmilingElephant 

I always wondered about the Heaven In Hair.  I have the No-Poo but haven't tried it yet.


----------



## SmilingElephant

IDareT'sHair said:


> SmilingElephant
> 
> I always wondered about the Heaven In Hair.  I have the No-Poo but haven't tried it yet.



Well, i know not everybody likes the Deva products...but i do! The Heaven in Hair is just what it says for me and my hair is left feeling like butter!! It has a veeeerrrrrrrry slight strengthening effect bc it brought my curls back to life after my hair was a little over moisturized from other products. I also like that lemonade-y scent that is has. Smells like lemonade to me.

I LOVE the No-Poo from the DevaCare line bc of the scent...its like a fruity/minty scent and it makes my scalp tingle and kills all the itchies! Very good product! I bought the $40 liter size bc i love it so much for my mid week co-wash.


----------



## robot.

I want to try a new moisturizer, any recommendations? I may try that soul-something


----------



## beautyaddict1913

Hello ladies. My hair has started to revert around the edges from all the Black Friday shopping that I did! It lasted ten days and I managed it with Hairveda almond glaze and flexi-rods. Last night I moisturized with Anita Grant cafe latte. I really like it on dry hair. I gelled my edges with Claudies and wore my hair in a zing to church this morning. 

All that I bought that was hair related was Darcy's curl cream gel at the new natural hair store here in town, and I ordered 3 kbb hair milks for my mother and a kbb hair masque for myself. I didn't get any bask this time but I'm done so I will just wait on it. 

I have attached pics of my hair before it reverted:


----------



## divachyk

Gorgeous pics beautyaddict1913. I see you working it.


----------



## bajandoc86

You're gorgeous beautyaddict1913!


----------



## beautyaddict1913

Thank you so much divachyk and bajandoc86 y'all are too sweet!!!


----------



## beautyaddict1913

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Ltown
> 
> Yeah, we swapped & traded some pretty good things.
> 
> In 2013, Imma try not to have massive duplicates in my stash.
> 
> *I don't need 6-7 of the same products*. 1-2 I should be good.
> 
> Imma treally work on this in the new year.
> 
> And keep the duplicates down to a minimum.



IDareT'sHair lies, fairytales, and fallacies lol!! We always need extra lol!!!


----------



## Brownie518

beautyaddict1913

Your hair!!!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

beautyaddict1913

You betta' Quit! _*no i don't*_....


----------



## SimJam

IDareT'sHair said:


> @SimJam
> 
> Very, Very Cute Sim.
> 
> How long did it take you?  And what did you use?



Thanks Miss T

Friday night I used SD mocha LI under HQS 5 day moisture and put my hair into chunky twists intending to do some twists myself, but got lazy and went to bed. In the morning on Sat I was just too lazy to even go to the salon so I shingled my hair. 

The best gel Ive found for my hair is a super cheap local (well caribbean I think its made in Trinidad) brand called soft n silky (works out to $US 2 for 8oz) 

Its an aloevera gel thats also alocohol free and works better than KCCC which is MUCH more expensive.

It reminds me of aloe thix, a pure aloevera gel I got from lotioncrafters when I just went natural. Gives a firm hold, yet its not crunchy at all.

Took me about 30 maybe 45 minutes (I was watching law and order and finished within the time of an episode ... I probably had breakfast somewhere in there too lol). It will last me the week. I refresh when needed with KC spiral spritz


----------



## SimJam

I literally feel like a crack addict in withdrawal .... Im trying to resist buying random ish today.

I deliberately left my credit cards at home but well there IS paypal so I already got these because footlocker told me to  (already on sale plus 20% off) - I mean I got 2 pairs of trainers for the price of one.


----------



## mkd

beautyaddict1913, you are adorable.  Your hair is just sick!!


----------



## beautyaddict1913

Thank you so much mkd you are sooo sweet!


----------



## bronzebomb

OMG beautyaddict1913 you are a beauty!

so the Claudie's edge cream works???


----------



## SimJam

anyone know what size the green magic from liquid gold comes in? Cant find it on the site !!!!


----------



## Ltown

Hello ladies, anyone cyber shopping? I'm trying but ain't finding anything no hair related of course. 

beautyaddict1913, you coming in here lurking and all pretty!


----------



## bajandoc86

SimJam can u explain HOW u shingle? *clueless*


----------



## SimJam

bajandoc86 said:


> @SimJam can u explain HOW u shingle? *clueless*



bajandoc86 SURE, take a small chunk of hair (half an inch to an inch or so in width, but really thin in depth) as if you were gonna flat iron the section.

then use a bit of gel and smooth over the section from root to tip until u see the hair starting to clump (sections of hair sticking together and forming curls/waves) Mine forms waves, then as it dries, curls up onto itself like a pen spring.

when I get lazy I will take a big chunk (like if you were to make a medium sized twist) apply some gel and shingle , (this method is quicker but results in bigger clumps and is more likely to frizz the next day)


----------



## bajandoc86

Thanks much SimJam!


----------



## SimJam

Ok just ordered the green magic ... didnt matter what size it was lol ... I wanted it.
shopping of all types done ..... until December


----------



## IDareT'sHair

beautyaddict1913

A'ite America's Next Top Model.  You know you works that MAC comin' & goin'.

Hurr Shinin' Errrwhere.  

You doin' it Ms. Beauty.  No wonder you been MIA.


----------



## beautyaddict1913

bronzebomb said:


> OMG @beautyaddict1913 you are a beauty!
> 
> so the Claudie's edge cream works???


 
Thank you so much bronzebomb and yes I use the Claudie's gel. Its my holy grail gel! I have been using it on my reverted edges because I want to get the most out of this hair before I have to wash it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

SimJam

I got some Green Magic too!

I lurve that stuff.


----------



## beautyaddict1913

lol, thank you IDareT'sHair girl I have been MIA buying everything but hair products, you think I would have saved a few coins from my time away from here lol. Now I'm back and curious about this geen magic, liquid gold, and mineral rich that I missed!


----------



## beautyaddict1913

Ltown said:


> Hello ladies, anyone cyber shopping? I'm trying but ain't finding anything no hair related of course.
> 
> @beautyaddict1913, you coming in here lurking and all pretty!


 
lol! Thank you Ltown no cyber shopping for me today! I got a million emails but nothing stood out. I initially wanted to order from hairrogant since they were having a sale and they used to carry multiple brands but since they downscaled on their brands Im not worried about them either.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@beautyaddict1913

I thought you were somewhere being Fast.

Girl, You will LOVE Liquid Gold Green Magic.


----------



## beautyaddict1913

IDareT'sHair naw, just being fast with these paynah fangaz lol! I didn't know liquid and green were the same thing lol. I need to check it out and get caught up! Did trigger go ahead and have a sale?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Not sure about Trigga'? @beautyaddict1913

Yeah, Liquid Gold is the Oil (and the Brand), Green Magic is the Hair Creme.


----------



## beautyaddict1913

Oh wow! It has emu, amla, castor, spinach, sulfur? That sounds scrumptious lol!!! How are yall using the green magic? I am afraid that I won't use it regularly, just like I have done with my other 50-11 growth aids.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

beautyaddict1913

It's so nice and wonderfully Creamy.  Loves It.  I apply to Scalp.


----------



## JeterCrazed

IDareT'sHair said:
			
		

> Not sure about Trigga'? @beautyaddict1913
> 
> Yeah, Liquid Gold is the Oil (and the Brand), Green Magic is the Hair Creme.





			
				beautyaddict1913 said:
			
		

> Oh wow! It has emu, amla, castor, spinach, sulfur? That sounds scrumptious lol!!! How are yall using the green magic? I am afraid that I won't use it regularly, just like I have done with my other 50-11 growth aids.



 Now, what, now?


----------



## chebaby

chello ladies
i need to play catch up as ive been gone for a few days.
im pissed i missed the KBN sale. but imma get some conditioner anyway sale or not lol.

kbb keep tempting me with emails about 30% off but i aint biting.

today my hair is in a funky bun lol. how you start off the week in a raggedy bun???

yesterday i conditioned with SD mocha and my hair feels amazing. it just looks amess lol. i have to find a co washing conditioner to use tomorrow as im out of most of my co wash conditioner.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Wash Day tomorrow. Can't wait.  

Hope I finish up something.  Not sure what.   Jus' Somethin'


----------



## SimJam

Why is hair trigger just sending out cyber monday emails ???


----------



## divachyk

I did enough in person shopping during BF so no cyber shopping for me today.


----------



## SmilingElephant

divachyk said:


> I did enough in person shopping during BF so no cyber shopping for me today.



Me too...although my shopping was mainly house stuff.

I got things like plates, rugs, glasses, pots/pans...blahdy blahdy blah 

I didn't really want a whole lot this year...i did get some new boots.


----------



## Brownie518

Hey, ladies!
I didn't do too much for cyber monday. I was about to bite on Trigga knowing good and well I got enough of that. I only got 3 Rokus for gifts and some DVDs. 

My hair is doing good lately. I'm using Hairitage Green Tea Time and it is the sh*t!!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My Bear Fruit Hair, my Marshmallow Tea and Naturelle Grow came yesterday.

My Afroveda shipped.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

Hey ladies.

 I got some bras and panties from Fredrick's since they had a great cyber Monday sale. And they had free shipping.

My new peacoat should be here today. So excited! It's a Michael Kors coat that was $275 and I got it for $75 with free shipping.

No shipping notices from BF sales. Can't wait to stock up my stash and be set for the day.

Still in twists. They are a bit shrunken now because I sweat at night esp in my head. I used the 5 day moisture and Trigga and put them up in a bun inspired by Bajanadoc pic. Still shooting for Xmas keeping them in.


----------



## SimJam

Vonnieluvs08 said:


> Hey ladies.
> 
> I got some bras and panties from Fredrick's since they had a great cyber Monday sale. And they had free shipping.
> 
> My new peacoat should be here today. So excited! It's a Michael Kors coat *that was $275 and I got it for $75 with free shipping.*
> 
> No shipping notices from BF sales. Can't wait to stock up my stash and be set for the day.
> 
> Still in twists. They are a bit shrunken now because I sweat at night esp in my head. I used the 5 day moisture and Trigga and put them up in a bun inspired by Bajanadoc pic. Still shooting for Xmas keeping them in.



see now its deals like that I cant refuse !!!
That was a steal ... I'm excited for you  ... no really my heart rate went up a bit when I saw the bolded


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

I love a great sale on what I need. I couldn't pass up the peacoat.

The Frederick's sale was $8 bras that are like $25-30 normally then 2 for $40 with 30% off and  8 for $20 undies with 30% off. Then free shipping I got 5 bras and 8 undies for $75. The only thing was they tax you


----------



## SmilingElephant

Uuuugggggghhhh! This order isn't moving fast enough! Its supposed to be here tomorrow....but i want it yesterday!!! 

Sent from my Teleportation Device


----------



## SmilingElephant

sorry! Double post!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

What's going on Ms. Che?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Under the dryer now with Nexxus Emergencee

Did use up: 1 Lee Stafford Rx.  Have several back ups.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> What's going on Ms. Che?


 hey girl.
nothing at all. i used sd mocha deep conditioner today for the second time in less than a week. i love that stuff.
gotta get more.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

And I just used Chocolate Bliss.  Actually Steaming with it Nah.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> And I just used Chocolate Bliss. Actually Steaming with it Nah.


 is this your first time using it? how is it? would you repurchase?

i mean, you know imma get it anyway, thats how we do review or no review but i wanna know how you like it.
have you tried the avocado one yet?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

Yep.  I definitely like the Chocolate Bliss and the Avocado Pudding.  They are both open and are being rotated.

I still have not tried my Shea What Deux.  I guess I'll try that one next.  I've used Shea What but not the Deux.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Yep. I definitely like the Chocolate Bliss and the Avocado Pudding. They are both open and are being rotated.
> 
> I still have not tried my Shea What Deux. I guess I'll try that one next. I've used Shea What but not the Deux.


 ill be getting both the chocolate and the avocado one soon.
i havent tried my shea deux either. but i know its super thick. way thicker than the vanilla silk wich i love


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

Yeah, right now I'm rotating the Avocado Pudding & the Chocolate Bliss.  

I still have x2 of the Mocha Silk.

I wonder when I'll hear something back from KBN?  That's all I have coming......

Oh and a Jar of Liquid Gold's Green Magic.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

I'm using a 'sample' of something Hairitage sent me a while back (to try).  

It didn't/doesn't have a label on it.  Something new she was formulating.  

I love it.  But I wish I would have labeled it


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Yeah, right now I'm rotating the Avocado Pudding & the Chocolate Bliss.
> 
> I still have x2 of the Mocha Silk.
> 
> I wonder when I'll hear something back from KBN? That's all I have coming......
> 
> Oh and a Jar of Liquid Gold's Green Magic.


 KBN takes a full 2 weeks and i dont know if its longer after a sale.

imma put the rest of my mocha silk away since i only have like 1 or 2 more uses. in its place imma pull out MD coffe and kokum.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> I'm using a 'sample' of something Hairitage sent me a while back (to try).
> 
> It didn't/doesn't have a label on it. Something new she was formulating.
> 
> I love it. But I wish I would have labeled it


 is it a moisturizer? or a conditioner?

you just reminded me i still have avocado clouds imma pull out


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *KBN takes a full 2 weeks and i dont know if its longer after a sale.*
> 
> imma put the rest of my mocha silk away since i only have like 1 or 2 more uses. *in its place imma pull out MD coffe and kokum.*


 
chebaby  Thanks for the KBN info. If they have another Sale at Christmas Imma reup.  I like the 12 ounce Bottles.

I have a Jar of Cofee & Kokum.  Plan to get down with MD after the 1st of the year.



chebaby said:


> *is it a moisturizer? or a conditioner?*
> 
> *you just reminded me i still have avocado clouds imma pull out*


 
chebaby  It's a Green Creamy Butter.  It's absolutely wonderful.  I keep using a 'dab' and putting it back. 

Whatever it is, she need to gone & list that bad boy.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@chebaby

So, what happened to your Girl: "It's Perfectly Natural?" 

Hey..Didn't you put one of your Che-Predictions on her?


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby Thanks for the KBN info. If they have another Sale at Christmas Imma reup. I like the 12 ounce Bottles.
> 
> I have a Jar of Cofee & Kokum. Plan to get down with MD after the 1st of the year.
> 
> 
> 
> @chebaby It's a Green Creamy Butter. It's absolutely wonderful. I keep using a 'dab' and putting it back.
> 
> Whatever it is, she need to gone & list that bad boy.


 yea those 12oz bottle are nice that conditioner lasts a long time cause a little goes a long way. and i finally fell in love with the smell it took me a while lol.

that butter sounds nice. i wonder why shes taking her time putting it out?


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> So, what happened to your Girl: "It's Perfectly Natural?"
> 
> Hey..Didn't you put one f your Che-Predictions on her?


 aint my girl
i dont remember what i said about her, but imma start keeping my mouth shut


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> aint my girl
> *i dont remember what i said about her, but imma start keeping my mouth shut*


 
chebaby

Errtime you be talkin' mess folks be shuttin' down.....


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

I need to make a little Christmas List up.  I still need some Extra Dark JBCO.

We'll see.erplexed

If I had to make it right now:

8 ounce Claudie Temple/Hairline Revitalizer (didn't get it BF)
2 8 ounce Extra Dark JBCO's
KBN
Marie Dean *depending on the Sale*
Saravun Castor Creme *if she has a Sale*


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Errtime you be talkin' mess folks be shuttin' down.....


 thats why i gotta learn to shut the he!! up lol


IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> I need to make a little Christmas List up. I still need some Extra Dark JBCO.
> 
> We'll see.erplexed
> 
> If I had to make it right now:
> 
> 8 ounce Claudie Temple/Hairline Revitalizer (didn't get it BF)
> 2 8 ounce Extra Dark JBCO's
> KBN
> Marie Dean *depending on the Sale*
> Saravun Castor Creme *if she has a Sale*


 oooohhhhh i forgot all about claudie that protein conditioner be the bomb.
for christmas imma get claudie protein, SD conditioners(assuming i dont stock up before hand), and KBN.


----------



## SmilingElephant

I think after i finish this $40 bottle of DevaCare NoPoo i'm gonna order the Curl Junkie Daily Fix....thanx to one of Elle's old videos on it.

I hear so many good things about the Daily Fix than i do the NoPoo...is it really THAT much better?


----------



## Shay72

My stuff from Coily Head Chick shipped yesterday.

I am getting rid of all this ish I don't want. Two girls that work for me during the summer will be getting stocked up with IPN and I need to see what else. I will not take that stuff into 13.


----------



## Brownie518

Hey, ya'll...

None of my BF purchases have shipped yet, of course. My Hairitage just shipped from that 44% sale she had. A lot of my non-hair purchases have shipped or arrived, though. 

I'm going to get off work in the morning, soak my hair in Trigger, and curl up on the couch.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> I need to make a little Christmas List up.  I still need some Extra Dark JBCO.
> 
> We'll see.erplexed
> 
> If I had to make it right now:
> 
> 8 ounce Claudie Temple/Hairline Revitalizer (didn't get it BF)
> 2 8 ounce Extra Dark JBCO's
> KBN
> Marie Dean *depending on the Sale*
> Saravun Castor Creme *if she has a Sale*



If I made a Christmas list right now:

JBCO - 2 8oz bottles
Argan Oil
Claudie's 
Silk Dreams
Njoi Ayurvedic hair oil and GRO balm
Naturelle Grow


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72

If you got any Root Food, we need to make an arraignment.  Please & Thank You.

pm me.


----------



## Shay72

IDareT'sHair
No Root Food. I'm sorry .


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair

You talkin IPN Root Food? Not that you were talkin to me, though...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Shay72

No Worries! Thanks tho'.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *You talkin IPN Root Food? Not that you were talkin to me, though...*


 
Brownie518 

You know it. 

Since Shay72 said she was gettin' rid of her IPN stash for 2013, I wanted her to send me her Root Food if she had any.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

Nice Preliminary BF List Ms. B!  I forgot the Pomade Shop.  I'd definitely get 1 of those (Peppermint).


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> Nice Preliminary BF List Ms. B!  I forgot the Pomade Shop.  I'd definitely get 1 of those (Peppermint).



IDareT'sHair

Have you tried the Peppermint? I think I'll get a sample of that next time I order, see if I like that one. I loooove that Rosemary joint. 

Did IPN have a BF sale?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *Have you tried the Peppermint? I think I'll get a sample of that next time I order, see if I like that one. I loooove that Rosemary joint. *
> 
> *Did IPN have a BF sale?*


 
Brownie518  I have not tried the Peppermint. I was thinking about getting the Peppermint w/Vanilla.  

I haven't even broke out my Coffee yet.  I'm scared to mess with Rosemary although I'd like to try it. 

I had a 'reaction' from some Rosemary something or other.

Hmp.  You know IPN ain't had no durn Sale. chebaby put a jinx on them folks.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair

I see the site is gone......I wonder if there was a sale. It was supposed to be 50% off...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *I see the site is gone......I wonder if there was a sale. It was supposed to be 50% off...*


 
Brownie518  Gurl...You need to be asking chebaby what happened.


----------



## Brownie518

That whole thing was a mess... 

Yo, I can't wait to get the new products I ordered so I can try them out. Especially that Curly Kinks DC and the oil and pomade. They sound  .


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

No telling when I'll get around to trying my KBN.  You know it takes me foreva' to try new things.erplexed

But I can't wait until it gets here.  My AV should be here soon.  I will jump on that Rice Bran Oil quick tho'


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

I see AV is now discontinuing her Hibiscus Oil and it is now on Sale.


----------



## chebaby

dont be blaming that janky mess on me


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *dont be blaming that janky mess on me*


 
chebaby  Pfft.  You and them durn "Predictions" of yours......

Hey Brownie518  She done put another one out of business.


----------



## Brownie518

chebaby said:


> dont be blaming that janky mess on me


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

Have you tried Curly Kinks?  I need to go look at that.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby  Pfft.  You and them durn "Predictions" of yours......
> 
> Hey @Brownie518  She done put another one out of business.


IDareT'sHair

She killed it, didn't she??? Straight dead...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby  Who all did you Kill?  I count 3 that I know of....

Brownie518


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518 How much was Curly Kinks Sale?  I didn't even look at that at all.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby Who all did you Kill? I count 3 that I know of....
> 
> @Brownie518


 i dont know what you talking about they kilt themselves

i havent tried the curly kinks line yet but i want to. i want to try the twist cream and the leave in.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518 How much was Curly Kinks Sale?  I didn't even look at that at all.


IDareT'sHair

They had 30% off...  Someone on here was talking about the DC and when I saw the ingredients, I wanted to try it. Couldn't pass up that 30 since it was out of stock when I ordered from Curl Mart...which came today.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *i dont know what you talking about they kilt themselves*
> 
> i havent tried the curly kinks line yet but i want to. i want to try the twist cream and the leave in.


 
chebaby  You be making them predictions & within a coupla' weeks they're


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

I read up on them.  Imma wait for your review.  I think Shay got some too.


----------



## Shay72

IDareT'sHair
I count 3 too


----------



## chebaby

Shay72 said:


> @IDareT'sHair
> I count 3 too


 not you too Shay


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Hmp. @Shay72 and @Brownie518 Know what You be doin' @chebaby

Lawd....I better start stockin' up when you go talkin' stuff.  From now on I will....


----------



## Shay72

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> I read up on them. Imma wait for your review. I think Shay got some too.


I really liked Curly Kinks but they went on the chopping block when I was cutting back awhile back. That Satin Roots (is that the right name?) leave in detangled my hair with ease.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Shay72

So, Curly Kinks ain't Crossing over in 2013 uh? I need to see who I'll be eliminating in 2013.

I may try that Detangler.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> Hmp. @Shay72 and @Brownie518 Know what You be doin' @chebaby
> 
> Lawd....I better start stockin' up when you go talkin' stuff. From now on I will....


 lmao well at least i havent thought anything about the good lines


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> lmao well at least i havent thought anything about the good lines


 
@chebaby

You be Cancelling Folks SKRAIT OUT


----------



## chebaby

i noticed i havent been pressed over oyin like i once was. i dont even use my honey hemp like i used to.
speaking of hemp, i have one more use of kyras hemp. ill use that up this week.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> You be Cancelling Folks SKRAIT OUT


----------



## Shay72

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Shay72
> 
> So, Curly Kinks ain't Crossing over in 2013 uh? I need to see who I'll be eliminating in 2013.
> 
> I may try that Detangler.


It actually may make a come back in 2013. We shall see. I haven't used her products in a minute.


----------



## beautyaddict1913

Hello ladies! I see y'all were in here having a good time! I should be sleep as well. I decided to do my hair tonight and it took forever. I massaged my scalp with Claudies scalp elixir, moisturized with Shea moisture original leave-in, smoothed my hair with Jane Carter foaming lotion, and set my twists with a little Darcy's curl creme gel. I was doing the most with all of those products but I'm trying to start the new year with less products. 

What are y'all planning on using up before the end of the year?
My list:
Claudies scalp elixir (gotta use it daily)
UFD Curly Magic
Shea Moisture Leave-In
Anita Grant creamy cafe latte
Bee Mine DC
Trigger
Pura Brazil loc oil


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@beautyaddict1913

Hey Ms. Beauty!

I have several things I will get to, before the end of the year. 

I'd like to use up at least 5-7 items before December 31st.

Imma about to knock out a few things.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Massaged in: Liquid Gold's Green Magic


----------



## Shay72

Yeah um got an e-mail from IPN today ........ No thank you.


----------



## SimJam

Afternoon laydees

The only things I may finish before the end of the year are

HV amala creme rinse
HV red tea LI
pura chocolate smoothie
trigga


----------



## SimJam

Shay72 said:


> Yeah um got an e-mail from IPN today ........ No thank you.



lol you must have been on the nice list .... we all know Ltown is on the naughty list


----------



## divachyk

I tossed out some old items yesterday and gave away a crate full to mom/sister a few weeks ago. That feels so good to lose a little weight (product weight that is). I have been hitting Aubrey hard and using that up. I am incorporating Bee Mine back into fold. I love that line.


----------



## SimJam

That torridiana 777/hair teaz thread sure is inneresting


----------



## Brownie518

SimJam said:


> lol you must have been on the nice list ....* we all know Ltown is on the naughty list*







That sho was ugly...


----------



## Brownie518

SimJam said:


> That torridiana 777/hair teaz thread sure is inneresting



Yes it is!! erplexed


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Hey Ladies....Yep. We talked up IPN (they are BAAAACCCCKKKK) 

I even got the email. I actually got 2 of them.

50% off Friday Only Code = *BLACK*

Now, don't ya'll ALL Start Hittin' Paynah all at once.


----------



## Brownie518

^^


----------



## SimJam

^^^^ and unfortunate, if its true ^^^^

I didnt even realize I was subscribed to her. She has a lovely head of hair.


----------



## Brownie518

I just gave my sis an 8oz of TeaLightful Shine and she looooves it!! I told her don't get used to it... 

I just finished soaking my hair in Trigger. I think I'll skip my Wednesday wash and just do it early Saturday morning. I'm going to do the GPB on dry hair again, wash, and then DC with BV Smoothie.


----------



## Brownie518

SimJam said:


> ^^^^ and unfortunate, if its true ^^^^
> 
> I didnt even realize I was subscribed to her. She has a lovely head of hair.


SimJam

Yeah, that's a mess right there. 
Her hair is nice, though, isn't it? She has nice skin, too.  
I guess whoever set up that site doesn't use spell check or any other type of editing...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518 And I'd love to have 2 8 ounce Jars of Root Food but I'm scurrrrd.

@chebaby I see KBB is having a Flash Sale until 9 p.m. 25% Code = FLASH


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair

I am considering getting 2 Root Foods and maybe more Tealightful Shine. I need to check my stock. You know I have a load of her stuff...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *I am considering getting 2 Root Foods and maybe more Tealightful Shine.* I need to check my stock. You know I have a load of her stuff...


 
Brownie518

I can't even beweave she sent me the email. 

Hmp. Gurl....You know 'our' history.

Those are the only 2 things Imma miss.erplexed Have not found a suitable duplicate or replacement for either.


----------



## Brownie518

I have to look in one more spot but I think I might only have that one 8oz of Root Food. I'm going to order some more, maybe...


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> Brownie518
> 
> I can't even beweave she sent me the email.
> 
> Hmp. Gurl....You know 'our' history.
> 
> Those are the only 2 things Imma miss.erplexed Have not found a suitable duplicate or replacement for either.


IDareT'sHair

Yeah, nothing out there quite like that TeaLightful Shine 

I have a bit of the Quench, too, but I don't really use it too much. I need to come up with a way to use it so I can run through it real quick.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518 And I'd love to have 2 8 ounce Jars of Root Food but I'm scurrrrd.
> 
> @chebaby I see KBB is having a Flash Sale until 9 p.m. 25% Code = FLASH


 i wish i needed some kbb. but they just had a 30% off sale yesterday i think maybe sales havent been that great.....


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518  I think I swapped my Quench.  I don't think I have any of that?  I might.erplexed

Yeah, if I could find a replacement for the 2 of those, I'd be *poof* I hope that Fiddy% don't suck me in......

chebaby  Well, good you don't need any Ms. Che.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Hey divas. I need to go back and catch up.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl

Hey Ms. CurlyQ!  Any packages yet?


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair I got my MJ and Coach handbags. Still waiting on purabody and another Coach order.

I see I missed the discount for the Khave line erplexed


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl

Curly, we might be able to pick up some Claudie if she has a Christmas Sale.


----------



## Brownie518

curlyhersheygirl

Did you get that Coach 25% PCE coupon they just had? (sorry to be nosey) They've been having those just about every month lately. I love the new Legacy line and I have been killing it with those PCEs. 


Speaking of the Kahve line, I am most looking forward to getting that and the Curly Kinks.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> 
> Curly, we might be able to pick up some Claudie if she has a Christmas Sale.


 
IDareT'sHair That would be great. I'm also waiting on MD's sale, I need more argan oil blend


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair

You did so good this BF!! I plan to do another good No Buy session but I'm not ready for that right now.  Not just yet...


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Brownie518 said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> 
> Did you get that Coach 25% PCE coupon they just had? (sorry to be nosey) They've been having those just about every month lately. I love the new Legacy line and I have been killing it with those PCEs.
> 
> 
> Speaking of the Kahve line, I am most looking forward to getting that and the Curly Kinks.


 
Brownie518 You're not being nosey. The first order was 30% off with an extra 10%at checkout BF. The second order was the same deal but at the factory online store.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl Yeah, I want a little MD and some Saravun Castor Creme.

@Brownie518 I hope I can stay focused and not buy a bunch of randoms. 

I convo'ed Hairitage and Naturelle Grow about Christmas Sales *cough*..


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl Yeah, I want a little MD and some Saravun Castor Creme.
> 
> @Brownie518 I hope I can stay focused and not buy a bunch of randoms. *I convo'ed Hairitage and Naturelle Grow about Christmas Sales **cough*..


 

IDareT'sHair keep me informed


----------



## Brownie518

curlyhersheygirl said:


> Brownie518 You're not being nosey. The first order was 30% off with an extra 10%at checkout BF. The second order was the same deal but at the factory online store.



 Great deals!! They should be having another PCE for the full price store or site in December, I hear. 


IDareT'sHair
I hope Naturelle and all them have sales at Christmas. I might not need Saravun. I seem to keep finding Hair creams all over. I found 2 Castor Creams the other day. I'll be wanting more Green Tea Time soon, too. That is my joint right now!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl Brownie518

I already heard back from both.  They didn't say for sure, but said they'd let me know.


----------



## SmilingElephant

Got my package 

That's bout the only good thing that happened today.

Sent from my Teleportation Device


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

Are you getting AV's Discontinued Products?  I still want that Hibiscus Oil


----------



## robot.

bout the ingredients for the kimmaytube leave in. i think i still have some knot today left over. i think it'll be nice sealed with that hairitage butter T sent me a while back. 

i also got some kiss my face gel and vitamins. i want some braids so bad so i need my fro to start doing something.


----------



## Golden75

Hey ladies!  What a long day.  I left my interior light on in the car, 8 hrs later, car wouldn't start .  Got a jump about 2 hrs later, thank goodness that's all it needed.  Would've been sooner but the manual confused the bejeezus outta me with where to put the negative.  Should've listened to my bro.  But I didn't want my mother to lose both her children if we connected something wrong.  

Gonna spritz on some Claudie tea, and take my arse to bed!


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

Curlmart on the way! 1 down 3 to go!!


----------



## SimJam

liquid gold shipped ... 1 down 2 to go.


BJ said on FB that BF orders will be ready to ship within the next 2 weeks !!! 
How long does Claudie normally take to process/ship?


----------



## Brownie518

My CC Naturals and Hairitage shipped...

Claudie, Silk Dreams, Curly Kinks, Soultanicals, and Shescentit to go


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> Brownie518
> 
> Are you getting AV's Discontinued Products?  I still want that Hibiscus Oil



IDareT'sHair

I haven't really looked to see what she's discontinuing. I used to love that Hibiscus oil All of her oils, really.


----------



## Brownie518

Her new cleansing cream sounds good...


----------



## Golden75

Brownie518 - I can't wait for your review on the Soul Glo! That stuff looks so lovely.  And the SSI new DC.  I think you said you grabbed that.  

Can't wait til I lift my no buy ban


----------



## beautyaddict1913

Y'all have all of this stuff coming and I'm only waiting on kbb! I'm jealous! Jealousy is one of the unfortunate side effects of failure to haul lol. I can't wait to wash my hair on Saturday. I have no idea what I will do to it but I know that I will definitely use the Jane carter wrap foam. It seemed to eliminate a little frizz for me. If for nothing else, I need to just use it up anyway. Thinking of doing a ponytail roller set to stretch it then doing a twist out.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

beautyaddict1913 said:


> Y'all have all of this stuff coming and I'm only waiting on kbb! *I'm jealous! Jealousy is one of the unfortunate side effects of failure to haul lol.* I can't wait to wash my hair on Saturday. I have no idea what I will do to it but I know that I will definitely use the Jane carter wrap foam. It seemed to eliminate a little frizz for me. If for nothing else, I need to just use it up anyway. Thinking of doing a ponytail roller set to stretch it then doing a twist out.


 
@beautyaddict1913

.....Failure to Haul *I love it* And "package envy" it is one of the terrible side-effects. 

That's why PJ-ism is hard to break.


----------



## beautyaddict1913

IDareT'sHair oh I love the term package envy!!! You girls say the darnedest things lol. And yes pj-ism is my worst habit!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

beautyaddict1913

Extreme _Package Envy_ is one thing that keeps you in the PJ Game.

I don't have much coming either beauty

Afroveda
Liquid Gold
KBN *don't have any info from them*


----------



## beautyaddict1913

IDareT'sHair I'm going to do better for Christmas. At least we can count on Marie Dean!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

beautyaddict1913

What are you thinking about getting from MD Ms. Beauty?


----------



## beautyaddict1913

IDareT'sHair said:


> beautyaddict1913
> 
> What are you thinking about getting from MD Ms. Beauty?



Simply Conditioner, Peach Syrup, Seaweed DC, baobab oil, argan oil. IDareT'sHair how do u like the olive & wheat berry protein, as in how does it compare to Claudies in the way it makes your hair feel? I'm thinking of getting it instead of the simply!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

beautyaddict1913

It's nice.  Different from Ms. Claudie, but it's nice.  Have you tried the Green Hemp?

I like both the Olive Wheat and Claudies.  I don't think chebaby cared for the OWB at all.


----------



## beautyaddict1913

Thank you for the review IDareT'sHair I have tried the peach syrup and I like it. 
chebaby what didn't you like about the md olive and wheat berry condish?


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @beautyaddict1913
> 
> It's nice. Different from Ms. Claudie, but it's nice. Have you tried the Green Hemp?
> 
> I like both the Olive Wheat and Claudies. I don't think @chebaby cared for the OWB at all.


 hey ladies
no i didnt like it. it smelled amazing but didnt do anything for my hair. i do love the coffee and kokum though


----------



## chebaby

beautyaddict1913 said:


> Thank you for the review @IDareT'sHair I have tried the peach syrup and I like it.
> @chebaby what didn't you like about the md olive and wheat berry condish?


 i know it didnt do anything for m y hair. im trying to remember if it was supposed to be moisturizing or protein but i know i was really upset it didnt work for me because its pretty pricey.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

beautyaddict1913 

I say stick with Claudie, but request a sample of the OWB when you place oorder?  You know she sends samples with each order.

I also like:
Sweet Milk
Seaweed Rice
Coffee & Kokum


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

beautyaddict1913 I know you didn't ask me but I love OWB. That and the green hemp are my favorites from MD.

The peach syrup did nothing for my hair but my oldest loves it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl

I likes it too Ms. Curly. 

I like them all actually.

I also like the Calendua & Chamomile too.

I'm digging into my MD stash in January.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl

Oooooo I forgot about Vanilla Repair!  That's Ms. B's joint (as she would say) Brownie518


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair MD's DCs are awesome. I also need to re-up on the mango cupuacu butter and the argan hair cream.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:
			
		

> curlyhersheygirl
> 
> Oooooo I forgot about Vanilla Repair!  That's Ms. B's joint (as she would say) Brownie518



I only had a sample of that one so I need to get that one too. It's really nice.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> @IDareT'sHair MD's DCs are awesome. I also need to re-up on the mango cupuacu butter and the argan hair cream.


 
curlyhersheygirl

I have the Argan Creme.  I haven't tried that one yet.  Glad to see your review.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair it's really dense so you only need a little and I love the shine it gives.


----------



## beautyaddict1913

Thank you so much for the review curlyhersheygirl. Does it make your hair feel stronger? Do u use it as your protein treatment?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@beautyaddict1913 I use OWB as my Protein Rx.

@curlyhersheygirl I also like:

Red Clover & Honey
Ilippe3n1
Mango & Capuacua
Mango Tango Detangler

I have the Coconut Detangler I haven't tried yet. I also have the Lemon Souffle


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

beautyaddict1913 said:
			
		

> Thank you so much for the review curlyhersheygirl. Does it make your hair feel stronger? Do u use it as your protein treatment?



beautyaddict1913 I would say it's a light protein DC. I use it when I need a touch of protein. My hair feels stronger but also well moisturized.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair How's the detangler? I want to try that and the illipe one.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl beautyaddict1913 

Now Ya'll got me all excited about the MD Sale, when I was only planning on getting: Argan Oil Blend and maybe some Baoboa Oil.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *How's the detangler? I want to try that and the illipe one.*


 
@curlyhersheygirl

The Bombdiggity.com *excellent choice*


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:
			
		

> curlyhersheygirl beautyaddict1913
> 
> Now Ya'll got me all excited about the MD Sale, when I was only planning on getting: Argan Oil Blend and maybe some Baoboa Oil.



Lol I hope it's a great sale. I didn't get anything BF so I'm planning to go hard if the discount is good.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl

I need to do a quick Inventory of my MD before I make any final Decisions.

No telling Ms. Curly, I may skip it.  I should actually wait on the next Sale-Train.


----------



## beautyaddict1913

IDareT'sHair I hope it's a good sale too! That girl know that stuff is too high lol. 

curlyhersheygirl do u follow it with DC?


----------



## Brownie518

Hey, ladies! Is MD having a sale soon? I see everyone comparing notes. And, yes, Vanilla Repair is my joint  I could go for a tub of that and the Coffee Kokum.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

beautyaddict1913

Gurl...She shole do know that stuff too High.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I think that's why I call Marie Dean: Dessert for Your Hair.  It's definitely special.  (Price & all)


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

beautyaddict1913 I don't DC after. As for her prices those are no joke so I stock up during sales. 

IDareT'sHair If it's another 25% I'll pass cuz she does that during the year but if its a bigger % off I'll bite.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl  Maybe she'll come back from vacay in a generous 'mood' and do 30-40%.

I should convo her AGAIN.  She probably be like: T stalkin' me....


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My plan is to rotate: Marie Dean and Carol's Daughter Black Vanilla Smoothie DC'ers Jan-March.


----------



## Brownie518

I'm considering a 16oz Root Food and Tealightful Shine...

That would be sweet if MD had 30 off. If it's only 25, I might do like curly and wait. I'll just head to HSN and get some BV Smoove 16oz jars with my coupons.


----------



## Brownie518

I'll be using BV Smoothie, Naturelle, and Chocolate Bliss thru the winter.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

Nice Winterized Selection Ms. B.  I want 2 of those 8 ounce Root Food's but hesitant to pull that Trigger.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> Brownie518
> 
> Nice Winterized Selection Ms. B.  I want 2 of those 8 ounce Root Food's but hesitant to pull that Trigger.


IDareT'sHair

Me, too...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

I have a 16 ouncer sitting in a Cart. 

Will Decide later.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair

I'll think on it while I'm under the dryer. Decided to wash tonight. I think I probably will order the 16oz. Fingers crossed...


----------



## beautyaddict1913

If its 30 percent off I'm making it rain down to Marie Dean's lol!

This month I'm rotating Bask DC, Bee Mine DC, and Peach Syrup. I will use the peach syrup this weekend to make sure I love it


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

She doesn't 'clown' you. 

Hmp. She lives to Clown me.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair

I know, girl. So strange.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

IDareT'sHair said:


> *She doesn't 'clown' you. *
> 
> *Hmp. She lives to Clown me.*


 


Brownie518 said:


> *I know, girl. So strange*.


 
Brownie518

This has baffled me since the very beginning. That's why I should leave her alone.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@beautyaddict1913

I Love the Peach. I still think you should also try:

Coffee & Kokum
Sweet Milk
Vanilla Repair
Seaweed & Rice
Calendua & Chamomile
Green Hemp
Olive Wheat Berry


----------



## beautyaddict1913

IDareT'sHair I will try the seaweed for sure. Maybe I will add coffee and Kokum and sweet milk too! Your suggestions are always on point for my hair!!! Thank you Hun!


----------



## divachyk

I'm always late to the party but I finally tried Trigger. It sure has a strong smell. It's too early to tell if this is a repurchase. I'll see if my hair starts dragging the floor before making a decision.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

beautyaddict1913  You still need curlyhersheygirl "Favs" and Brownie518 before you make your decision.

I agree with everyone.  If it's 25% I'm skipping.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My Afroveda Arrived from whenever.....I don't even remember when I ordered it.  

But it's here.

Waiting on:
Liquid Gold Green Magic
KBN *still no word*


----------



## Brownie518

Hey, ladies!! 

divachyk - I love Trigger but I have never ordered it unscented. I always get the Vanilla Pound Cake and, after hearing everyone's comments, I always will...It smells 

IDareT'sHair
Hey, girl!! 
My favorite MD DC's are:

Vanilla Repair
Coffe & Kokum
Sweet Milk
Peach Honey Syrup


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> Hey, ladies!!
> 
> *Hey, girl!! *
> *My favorite MD DC's are:*
> 
> *Vanilla Repair*
> *Coffe & Kokum*
> *Sweet Milk*
> *Peach Honey Syrup*


 
Yep. Brownie518

This is a quickie for @beautyaddict1913 Thanks Ms. B!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518  Didn't use up anything this wash day.  

Down to my very last corner of Chocolate Bliss *no back ups* I thought I had another one some place.erplexed

Will use the last tiny bit with some Purabody Naturals Chocolate Smoothie.  I still have 1 Jar of that.

That got a lot of 'Mixed' Reviews.  Overall, it worked fine for me.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair

So I told you I got the 16oz Root Food today...I have 3 or 4 8oz TeaLightful Shines, maybe a couple 4 ouncers, too  My sis loves it, too, so I'll be giving her a couple of those, for sure. I know you didn't care for the Root II but I like it. It's stronger than the original and does my scalp right. I think it will be another good one for those dry winter itchies.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

I really wouldn't mind having another AV Rice Bran Oil and a Hibiscus Oil before she completely sells out.  I probably won't get it though.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518 Mine had alot of Leaves, Stems, Flakes etc...in it. And I was constantly picking them out of my Hurr.

I might have 2 8 ounce Tea-Lightfuls and 1 8 ounce (original) Root Food


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518  I liked that Molasses & Honey Pre-Rx.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518 Mine had alot of Leaves, Stems, Flakes etc...in it. And I was constantly picking them out of my Hurr.
> 
> I might have 2 8 ounce Tea-Lightfuls and 1 8 ounce (original) Root Food


IDareT'sHair

Mine has visible herbs in there but they are very fine. I don't feel them in my hair atall. It can clear my sinuses 



IDareT'sHair said:


> Brownie518  I liked that Molasses & Honey Pre-Rx.



Yeah, that's good stuff, too. I think I have 3 8oz of that left. From that B1G1 she had.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

Nice.  Glad I got to try that one out.  

I have 1 8 ounce Jar of the Mustard & Palm left.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> Brownie518
> 
> Nice.  Glad I got to try that one out.
> 
> I have 1 8 ounce Jar of the Mustard & Palm left.



I don't know if I have any of this one left. I'm going to go thru all my IPN before the end of the year so I can get it all straight. I have quite a bit 
I have a lot of the Quench so I started spraying it on, letting it sit for a few, and then putting my DC on top. So far, so good. I'm going to do that at every wash, I guess.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518 I don't have that much left. I have a few things, but not much.

I'm using another unlabeled _sample_ I got from Hairitage some time ago. 

It's a Buttery Creme. Not sure what it is, but it feels/smells good.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518 I don't have that much left. I have a few things, but not much.
> 
> I'm using another unlabeled _sample_ I got from Hairitage some time ago.
> 
> It's a Buttery Creme. Not sure what it is, but it feels/smells good.


IDareT'sHair

I wish she would start labeling those things so we know what to look out for!  Her stuff is always good, though. My stuff from her came today - 2 Jars of Joe, Castor Infusion, and Sweet Butter pomade. Not sure why the Sweet Butter was in my cart.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

This is the 2nd _un-labeled_ jar I have received from her that I love and have absolutely no idea what it is.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

Lemme run out here to the mailbox and grab my Afroveda.


----------



## Brownie518

I just ran to the store and it is COLD out there. And I'm getting up at 5 to take my mother to BabiesRUs and Kohl's in the morning  That is going to be ugly. 

I think I might get a couple of things from the creamandcoco site that someone mentioned in the Black Friday thread


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *And I'm getting up at 5 to take my mother to BabiesRUs and Kohl's in the morning  That is going to be ugly. *
> 
> I think I might get a couple of things from the creamandcoco site that someone mentioned in the Black Friday thread


 
@Brownie518

...................


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> ...................



IDareT'sHair 

The Honey Rinse sounds good, and the Marmalade 

_Ingredients: infused oils of Zea Mays (Corn) Oil, Glycine Soja (Soybean) Oil, Persea Gratissima (Avocado) Oil, Cocos Nucifera (Coconut) Oil, Helianthus Annuus (Sunflower) Seed Oil, Olea Europaea (Olive) Fruit Oil, Butyrospermum Parkii (Shea Butter), Theobroma Cacao (Cocoa) Seed Butter, & Ricinus Communis (Castor) Seed Oil, amla, lemongrass, litsea essential oil sage, rosemary, honey, allantoin, green tea, eucalyptus, chamomile flowers, bacopa monnieri, black walnut hulls, ginkgo biloba, MethylSulfonylMethane, nettle root, horsetail, arnica extract, calendula, clove, , fragrance, vitamin e_


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518

Who is Honey Rinse.  Nevermind, I see.  The Cococreme.


----------



## chebaby

hey ladies
today i cleansed with curl junkie daily fix and conditioned with kbb mask. then i used giovanni direct leave in.

it felt good to use kbb mask again. its been a LONG time since ive had it in my stash.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@chebaby 

Yeah! It's CheCHE-LLOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO

I love me some KBB Masque


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Yeah! It's CheCHE-LLOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
> 
> I love me some KBB Masque


 heeeeeyyyyyyyy  T
girl i forgot how bomb that mask is. i put it on my hair and was in heaven. i think giving my hair the SD mocha a few times and then this mask, i probably wont have to deep condition for a few weeks now


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@chebaby I also Love DB's DC'er just as much.

I think my Ultimate All Time Favs are (in no particular order):
KBB
DB
BM
AV's Ashlii
Sitrinillah
CJ Rehab


----------



## IDareT'sHair

All that MD talk last night, made me pull out my:

Argan Hair Creme
Honey & Soy

Love the texture and consistency of both.  Particularly the Honey & Soy.  It's very nice.  Kinda reminds me of CTDG in a more MD type of way.

I transferred these into like 2 ounce jars and will add them into my Creamy/Butter rotation.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby I also Love DB's DC'er just as much.
> 
> I think my Ultimate All Time Favs are (in no particular order):
> KBB
> DB
> BM
> AV's Ashlii
> Sitrinillah
> CJ Rehab


 i have to agree with your faves. i love them all too(minus that durn sitrinilla).
i forgot i have a jar of DBs deep conditioner and i need another jar of bee mine deep conditioner. ill do that later cause i also need to reup o n the moisturizer.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@chebaby You & @Brownie518 both be dissin' my Sitrinillah. That's my Boo.

ETA:  I could also add WDT to my list of Favs.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby You & @Brownie518 both be dissin' my Sitrinillah. That's my Boo.
> 
> ETA: I could also add WDT to my list of Favs.


 i tried to love that stuff but my hair wasnt having it

i like too shea more than WDT. in fact i dont remember liking WDT at all.


----------



## divachyk

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518  Didn't use up anything this wash day.
> 
> Down to my very last corner of Chocolate Bliss *no back ups* I thought I had another one some place.erplexed
> 
> Will use the last tiny bit with some Purabody Naturals Chocolate Smoothie.  I still have 1 Jar of that.
> 
> That got a lot of 'Mixed' Reviews.  Overall, it worked fine for me.






IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby I also Love DB's DC'er just as much.
> 
> I think my Ultimate All Time Favs are (in no particular order):
> KBB
> DB
> BM
> AV's Ashlii
> Sitrinillah
> CJ Rehab



IDareT'sHair
SitriNillah is on point! I try to keep at least 2 on hand at all times. I'm so glad I tried this based on your recommendation.  Oh and, I was one of those that didn't have great luck with Pura Choco Smoothie.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby You & @Brownie518 both be dissin' my Sitrinillah. That's my Boo.
> 
> ETA:  I could also add WDT to my list of Favs.


IDareT'sHair chebaby

Nah, that Sitri didn't do jack for me.  I tried it many times, many ways...nothing, zilch, nada

*My favs:*
Black Vanilla Smoothie
Claudie's Deep Moisturizing
Chocolate Bliss
Vanilla Repair
BFH Shea Mango Deep Tea Mask 

I think that Naturelle Grow Slippery Elm joint will be getting added to the list 

Two other Forum favs that don't work for me are that KBB and Banana Brulee.


----------



## beautyaddict1913

Hello ladies!
I am currently doing an HOT with Trigger and I also slathered my hair in Njoi green tea creme. That stuff literally melts the tangles out of my hair, but its so thick and it comes in a squeeze tube when it should totally be in a jar. Unless she changes the packaging, I don't plan to repurchase. Not anytime soon at least, I plan to burn through my saravun and hairitage before I get another butter or creme. I'm adding the green tea creme to my use up by year end list and next I will use the Hairitage Monoi. 

I'm about to detangle with cj smoothing, wash with Shea moisture retention, do an overnight soak with njoi Ayurvedic oil, and tomorrow I will henna and steam with peach syrup.


----------



## bronzebomb

I still have not purchased anything...what's wrong?  Have I lost my urge?
Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518  You forgot CD BV Smoove *yo' baby-daddy*

beautyaddict1913  Njoi's Green Tea came in a jar for years.  I have no idea why in the debil she start putting it in a bottle.  I would convo her if I wanted to repurchase and request a Jar.

I haven't bought it since she went to a bottle.  I still have a jar or 2.  If I ever reup, I will request a Jar.

divachyk  My Featherweight Trigga' stank and I felt like there was something in it causing me to have a reaction and it smelled bad.  

The Regular weight did not.  I swapped the FW to Che.  Which one did you get?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 Oh, I saw BV Smoove.  Don't know how I missed it.  

You and Shay72 and anybody else that bought that CoilyHeadChick stuff need to tip on over to the Vendor Seller Forum and read that Thread...


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

Morning ladies.
My curlmart came yesterday. It's my Darcy's twisting cream and vanilla Madagascar pudding.

No other shipping notices yet.

My laptop is starting to die where some of the keys aren't working and I cracked the screen last night. So I'm trying to figure out of I can afford a new one. Any recommendations?


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

My fave DCs right now are:
Komaza olive
WDT
Kbb
PNB chocolate
MHC olive you
SSI banana burlee

I feel like I haven't been paying attention to what my favorites are. I haven't reup on any of them.because I had so much to begin with. Looking forward to the new SSI dc. My twist will be out by then and I can try it out.


----------



## natura87

Hi. 

Started my new job this week so I've been MIA from...well just about everything.  Gonna do my hair this weekend for  next week. I saw that CharyJay did some coils earlier this year and I want to try those out.

Working my way through my Acai Berry Phyto from Hairveda. LOVE IT! The sell, the texture, the slip. Amazing, definite repurchase when on sale.


----------



## divachyk

IDareT'sHair, my Trigger is the regular formula. The scent is/was strong but thankfully it's not lasting. Like, I didn't smell it the next day or anything, which is good.

ETA: Got my Oyin ship notice a few days ago.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

divachyk  Oh, it's fine then. 

No, the smell shouldn't linger.  It reminded me of: Cola and some herbs or something.

The Featherweight was skrong and it stank.  Thankfully, Chebaby enjoyed it.  Cause it was 16 ounces and it ain't cheap.

Loves some Trigga' tho'.


----------



## Golden75

You gotta be light handed with the featherweight.  Since putting it in an oil sprayer bottle, the scent doesn't bother me the way it did in an applicator bottle.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Vonnieluvs08

Mine slid off my lap & broke when I was under dah Steama' about a year & 1/2 ago. ....

I ended up getting a Toshiba. It was either that or HP. (Best Buy)


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Golden75 Hey Ms. G! 

Yeah, besides being too skrong, something in the FW caused me to have a reaction and irritated me.

I didn't have that problem with the Regular.


----------



## SimJam

woohooo finished a KBB luscious mask today.
will finish a purabody chocolate smoothie next wash day


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby  Hi Che!

SimJam  It feels really good to use up stuff.


----------



## beautyaddict1913

Hello ladies. Last night I went to sleep with njoi Ayurvedic oil in my head. That stuff smells so bad! I plan to rush and use it up. I will add it to my next batch of henna. I mixed henna and Mehendi last night and I froze the leftover which is probably two more servings. I just put the henna on at 6:00. I always sleep in henna but I don't want to do that tonight. I guess I will wash this out around 10. What's the least amount of time that you've left in henna IDareT'sHair chebaby and anyone else who uses henna?


----------



## chebaby

the least amount of time ileft my henna in was 2  or 3 hours.


----------



## beautyaddict1913

Thank you chebaby. I suppose I should be fine rinsing around ten.


----------



## chebaby

beautyaddict1913 said:


> Thank you @chebaby. I suppose I should be fine rinsing around ten.


i realized i get the same benefits from 3 hours to 6 hours. so i rinse early now


----------



## Brownie518

Hey, ladies. 
I got my CC Naturals today. I'm going to try that leave in on Wednesday wash day. Nothing else going on...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

beautyaddict1913  2 hours and I have alot of Grey and 2 hours have given me perfect coverage.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518  Hey Ya Ms. B!  Glad you got a package.  Did that tea ever arrive?

My Liquid Gold Green Magic might be out there in the mail.  I'll check tomorrow.

Used up 1 Green Magic.  Have x2 back ups and 1 on the way.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl  MD's Honey & Soy Buttercreme is a great replacement for QB's CTDG


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair Really? I'll get some during the sale then thanks.

QB reopened and nothing about a sale.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My Koils By Nature Shipped.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl Yeah. I hate I slept on this and just had it sitting in my Stash. 

It's the same 'wetness' and practically the same general consistency as CTDG but Marie Dean Style.

You know her stuff is dense. The consistency is nothing like the Argan Creme or the Mango & Capucua. 

CTDG is definitely the only way I can describe the Honey & Soy Buttercreme.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair I'm glad you told me, it's definitely going on the list. Now I'm just waiting to see if the sale will be good.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl  A while back I thought to myself....Lawd I wish I had some CTDG. 

Little did I know, I had a _similiar_ product right under my nose.

And I don't think che has bought any CTDG lately. 

I normally get all my QB from her and La Colocha and Charz when they were on here. *miss them. cries*


----------



## Shay72

Oh, I'm behind the times. Qhem opened back up? Doesn't matter, I've committed myself to going to Freestyle BSS (same one chebaby goes to) to cut down on getting stuff shipped. They sell alot of lines that I use.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518 Oh, I saw BV Smoove.  Don't know how I missed it.
> 
> You and @Shay72 and anybody else that bought that CoilyHeadChick stuff need to tip on over to the Vendor Seller Forum and read that Thread...


IDareT'sHair

I didn't get any Coily stuff. Never heard of it, I don't think...read that thread, though erplexed


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518  Hey Ya Ms. B!  Glad you got a package.  Did that tea ever arrive?
> 
> My Liquid Gold Green Magic might be out there in the mail.  I'll check tomorrow.
> 
> Used up 1 Green Magic.  Have x2 back ups and 1 on the way.


IDareT'sHair

 Thanks, again, for that tea!! I'm here at work right now, drinking some...

I need to go find that discount code for Liquid Gold real quick.


----------



## beautyaddict1913

Brownie518 if u can share it inbox it to me!!

I just rinsed my henna and now I'm getting under the steamer with peach syrup. I am getting weave on 12/26 so I plan to do a protein treatment with Camille Rose Algae next weekend. I really need to use the SSI fortifying but am I the only one who doesn't find it to be very strong?? On the other two weekends before my hair appointment I will use up my henna. I have the whole month of haircare planned lol


----------



## Brownie518

beautyaddict1913

This was posted in the vendors forum:  

Good Evening,

We've created a discount code for LHCF members only.

During checkout simply enter code "LHCF" for 15% OFF your entire purchase.

Happy Hair Growing

http://www.LiquidGoldHairProducts.com


----------



## divachyk

OT - free shredding offered at Office Depot. I posted it here in the couponing thread.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@beautyaddict1913

I Agree Ms. Beauty. You are right Fortifying is a very lightweight Protein Rx.

IMO: I think Okra Winfrey might even be a little stronger.


----------



## SimJam

curlyhersheygirl Ive done moved on from QB. She said she was reopeneing but no sale.

that whole "sale upon reopeneing" which never happened really turned me off. I have no intention of repurchasing once I finish the products I have. 

I've found suitable replacements (SM curl enhancing smoothie, HQS greaseless moisture under 5 day moisture and HV moist 24/7 under gel)


----------



## SimJam

IDareT'sHair said:


> @beautyaddict1913
> 
> I Agree Ms. Beauty. You are right Fortifying is a very lightweight Protein Rx.
> 
> IMO: I think Okra Winfrey might even be a little stronger.



yep I think Okra Winfrey is a bit stronger, the instructions say to follow with a moisturizing DC, while the fortifying doesnt 

I love them both !!!!
I hope the claudies proteins I ordered are just as nice


----------



## IDareT'sHair

SimJam  Claudie's Proteins are great!  I think you'll really enjoy her stuff.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

SimJam 

I've been so blessed that all of the QB products I have, I've gotten them on a Swap so I never got super dependent on any of them.

I did love that Moringa DC'er (which I didn't think I would) because its runny.  But I did like it alot and I steamed with it. Nice!

I still have x2 AOHC and 1 BRBC I got from chebaby a while back.  I need to dig into those soon, because I've had them a minute.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518

FYI *20%* off:

http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=...3YHgAQ&usg=AFQjCNEBmO2YXZN2yOdqg93P65SsXZGqUQ


----------



## divachyk

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> FYI 20% off:
> 
> http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=www.gleau%20oil&source=web&cd=1&cad=rja&ved=0CDAQFjAA&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.gleauhaircare.com%2F&ei=b3q7UJuTKc6E0QHH3YHgAQ&usg=AFQjCNEBmO2YXZN2yOdqg93P65SsXZGqUQ



I like Gleau although I am not dependent on it. It's one of those I use periodically use for extra sealing power without a heavy feel. I seems that I recall someone saying Gleau rarely goes on sale so now may be the time to buy.


----------



## beautyaddict1913

I agree with you both IDareT'sHair and SimJam the okra is stronger. I won't be repurchasing this fortifying mess! I will probably mix it with the Claudies liquid protein condish that Ltown sent me a while back! Miss Claudie promised to make it into a creamy formula and I'm excited about that!

And Sim you aren't missing anything by moving on from QB, that old tired boring line! And quiet as its kept I heard the performance done changed! 

Brownie518 thank you so much for posting the code!!!

And good afternoon to everyone else! I rinsed my peach syrup this afternoon. I steamed with it and slept in it. I just sealed with pura brazil oil and moisturized with Shea moisture original leave in. I'm working on reports for work and letting my hair air dry. I will go back later and do a flat twist out with Jane carter foam and Darcy's curl creme. I'm also thinking of putting a little castor creme to help stretch my hair while its drying. I took 3 days to do my hair this weekend and used 50-11 products lol. Smh.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Hey divas



SimJam said:


> @curlyhersheygirl Ive done moved on from QB. She said she was reopeneing but no sale.
> 
> that whole "sale upon reopeneing" which never happened really turned me off. I have no intention of repurchasing once I finish the products I have.
> 
> I've found suitable replacements (SM curl enhancing smoothie, HQS greaseless moisture under 5 day moisture and HV moist 24/7 under gel)


 

SimJam That turned me off as well. I mean I do really love the two ghees but it's not that serious. MD's conditioners along with DB's pumpkin and HV's sitrinillah does my hair right so no biggie.

IDareT'sHair I saw that coilyheadchick thread .


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl

You know them bottles were 'jacked up' and yes, I would have been mad and yes, I would have contacted the vendor and yes, I would have been mad if they offered me a Dolla'.erplexed

IMO: Folks don't _historically_ contact vendors, stores, restaurants etc...unless there is a serious CS issues. 

When I ask to speak to the "Manager" Gurl....I'm HOT

Most logical folks are willing to let minor things 'go' so, to take the time to contact folks, IMO the situation warrants it.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair I totally agree and I thought the OP handled it very well;  $1 please. I can't understand how folks think it's OK to let stuff slide just beacuse you "like" the vendor. They're running a business and the same way they won't accept anything less than the price quoted the customer shouldn't accept anything less than the amount advertised and I don't need no damn scale to make sure either smh.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl 

Curly, I ain't _weighin' nothin'_ ANGTFT!  Hmp.  They better make it right.

And you're right, I felt thoroughly insulted when Ori-O was gone to send me that 2 ounce worth of products to make up for what was missing.

Overall, I've been 'Blessed' for the most part, not to have "situations" with vendors.  

I run into a snafu every once and awhile, but it for the amount of stuff I buy, I've been pretty blessed.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair I've had issues with some vendors; mislabelled products, miscalculated postage etc and thankfully all have been rectified amicably.

Most of them I didn't want a replacement just trying to better their business and they all still either sent me replacemnts or gave discounts. 
As you said if someone took the time out of their day to contact you they aren't 100% satisfied and you should try to make it right.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl  You know I counsel small businesses for a living.  

I use 'tough love' at work (in the name of helping them improve) Competition out there at every level is Fierce.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl You know I counsel small businesses for a living.
> 
> I use 'tough love' at work (in the name of helping them improve) *Competition out there at every level is Fierce*.


 
IDareT'sHair I think some of them forget this; especially in this economic climate.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @beautyaddict1913
> 
> I Agree Ms. Beauty. You are right Fortifying is a very lightweight Protein Rx.
> 
> IMO:* I think Okra Winfrey might even be a little stronger.*



IDareT'sHair beautyaddict1913

This is so funny. I find the Fortifying to be stronger than Okra Winfrey. I definitely need moisture after the Fortifying.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> FYI *20%* off:
> 
> http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=...3YHgAQ&usg=AFQjCNEBmO2YXZN2yOdqg93P65SsXZGqUQ



@IDareT'sHair

Good lookin' out, T!!! 

ETA: Just purchased and did not realize that the price included shipping!!!


----------



## beautyaddict1913

IDareT'sHair said:


> curlyhersheygirl
> 
> Curly, I ain't _weighin' nothin'_ ANGTFT!  Hmp.  They better make it right.
> 
> And you're right, I felt thoroughly insulted when Ori-O was gone to send me that 2 ounce worth of products to make up for what was missing.
> 
> Overall, I've been 'Blessed' for the most part, not to have "situations" with vendors.
> 
> I run into a snafu every once and awhile, but it for the amount of stuff I buy, I've been pretty blessed.



Reminds me of how NouNou 'nem did me! Those two bottles spilled because they didn't tape them so they clowned me saying we never tape our bottles and no one has ever had anything spill! Are you kidding me? Who would send products unsecured! We do friendly swaps all the time on here and please believe we have that stuff taped up to the hilt!! Then they had the nerves to demand that I take a picture of the situation. You think I just let a dirty box sit in my house for 5 days while I waited on y'all to respond. It was a leaky package, not a crime scene, I didn't think to gather evidence!! After I sent the pictures they never replied or apologized they just sent me two 2oz. Samples of each product. That was so petty!! It took all I had not to write back saying "you done lost a customer, hope it was worth it heauxs".


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518  Hey Ya' Ms. B - Now we can compare notes on Gleau


----------



## IDareT'sHair

beautyaddict1913 said:


> Reminds me of how NouNou 'nem did me! Those two bottles spilled because they didn't tape them so they clowned me saying we never tape our bottles and no one has ever had anything spill! Are you kidding me? Who would send products unsecured! We do friendly swaps all the time on here and please believe we have that stuff taped up to the hilt!! Then they had the nerves to demand that I take a picture of the situation. You think I just let a dirty box sit in my house for 5 days while I waited on y'all to respond. It was a leaky package, not a crime scene, I didn't think to gather evidence!! After I sent the pictures they never replied or apologized they just sent me two 2oz. Samples of each product. That was so petty!! It took all I had not to write back saying *"you done lost a customer, hope it was worth it heauxs"*.


 
beautyaddict1913 Clawd Ms. Beauty - Why didn't I know any of this happened?

What in the World?????  @ Bolded


----------



## beautyaddict1913

IDareT'sHair you probably don't remember but it was earlier this year when they had that really good sale and I got all of those bottles of transitioning creme and some bottles of pura. I liked their prices and free shipping but they pulled the shade on me!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

beautyaddict1913

That's terrible Ms. Beauty.  I feel bad. 

I don't think they're no longer in bit'ness. 

See you can do a PJ wrong.


----------



## Golden75

beautyaddict1913 -  that crime scene analogy brought tears to my eyes.  

Can't get with these folks wanting pics knowing darn well they didn't properly pack & seal.


----------



## beautyaddict1913

IDareT'sHair you can only do people wrong but for so long!!

Golden75 lol! Exactly girlfriend!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75 beautyaddict1913

Beauty was right about the Crime Scene analogy etc...My 'word' betta' be good enuf.  Ain't nobody jumpin' thru all them durn hoops.

Hmp. 

I didn't hafta' send no pitchas' when you was tappin' all up in my PayPal Account gettin' that monnneee


----------



## beautyaddict1913

Lol IDareT'sHair they shol didn't ask for nary pitcha then did they?! Lol


----------



## Shay72

I will gone head and put it out there. The pictures request is an "us" phenomenon. Automatically thinking folks lying. Like ya'll ain't got nothing else to do but to sit around making up lies about some hair products .


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72 

Hmp.  Like I said, I ain't sending you squat.  My word betta' be good enuf.

I ain't hafta' send you no pitchas' of that PayPal Account you was tappin' into.

....


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My preliminary BF list:

Pomade Shop
Naturelle Grow
Bel Nouvo *since I didn't get anything BF*
Marie Dean
Saravun


----------



## Ltown

Hi ladies! 

Hope all is well, i see you are getting ready for Christmas sales! I have alot of Christmas parties this month to attend to. Dd comes home for fall this weekend.  I don't have any wish list yet but my small bf purchase was hv; I receive my before bf from hv so they are moving fast. 
I used up wdt, love it but don't need anymore right now, use up enso and md sample.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ltown  Hey Ms.  LT!  I was wondering where you were?  Also mkd


----------



## mkd

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Ltown  Hey Ms.  LT!  I was wondering where you were?  Also @mkd


Hey IDareT'sHair I'm here!  I catch up with your guys just about every day!


----------



## Shay72

Speaking of Coily Head Chick, I think I will get 3 day hair out of this wash n go. I plan to dc on Wednesday. Yesterday I sprayed with her Hair Martini and followed up with Hair Perfection. Ya'll know I didn't sleep with no satin cap but I do have a satin pillow case. Didn't wet it in the shower but sprayed with Hair Martini to refresh once out of the shower. I'm good. Tomorrow I will see how well the the martini & perfection play with others because I want to use one of my tea spritzes in addition to the martini.

I would say my Ultimate Hair Treat could have had 1/2 oz to 1 oz more which is fine with me but seems like the girl in that thread's needed a bit more than that.


----------



## chebaby

chello ladies
i have a lot of catching up to do.
saturday i ordered 2 bottles of KBN shea aloe conditioner(finally) and sunday i went to freestyle beauty and purchased DB pumpkin conditioner and curl detangling milk and MHC coconut gel.

i tried the coconut gel over the curl detangling milk on a big section of my hair and while the gel went on really smooth and nicely it aint do jack lmao.i mean for a gel i was expecting at least a little hold and curl definition but i got nada lmoa. my hair looked like i only used a leave in.
but that curl detangling milk that stuff detangles just as well as curl junkie smoothing lotion. i hit the jack pot with that one.

today i cleansed with daily fix, conditioned with pumpkin seed conditioner and used giovanni direct as my leave in.
still waiting for it to dry.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby  Che-LLO Che-Lady!

My KBN Update said errthang will ship by December 5th.

I got:

1 SheaAloe
1 DC'er
1 Oil


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby Che-LLO Che-Lady!
> 
> My KBN Update said errthang will ship by December 5th.
> 
> I got:
> 
> 1 SheaAloe
> 1 DC'er
> 1 Oil


 hey 
im glad youll have your KBN soon.
i saw the oil but wasnt interested. but i know it probably smells yummy though.

i wasn looking at a video on youtube and curlygirljess had a very bad experience with KBN and said no matter how much she likes the products she will never order again.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> hey
> im glad youll have your KBN soon.
> i saw the oil but wasnt interested. but i know it probably smells yummy though.
> 
> *i wasn looking at a video on youtube and curlygirljess had a very bad experience with KBN and said no matter how much she likes the products she will never order again.*


 
chebaby

Geezus Clawd My Savior.....  I don't want no mess.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I should be finishing up several things tomorrow's wash day.  YAY!


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Geezus Clawd My Savior..... I don't want no mess.


 i know right. im still gonna order from KBN though
i did get a shipping notice from KBN last week. from an order i placed like in May


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> i know right. im still gonna order from KBN though
> *i did get a shipping notice from KBN last week. from an order i placed like in May*


 
chebaby  What in the Devil????.......

Girl, please don't tell me nuttin' else.erplexed


----------



## Shay72

Shay72 said:


> Speaking of Coily Head Chick, I think I will get 3 day hair out of this wash n go. I plan to dc on Wednesday. Yesterday I sprayed with her Hair Martini and followed up with Hair Perfection. Ya'll know I didn't sleep with no satin cap but I do have a satin pillow case. Didn't wet it in the shower but sprayed with Hair Martini to refresh once out of the shower. I'm good. Tomorrow I will see how well the the martini & perfection play with others because I want to use one of my tea spritzes in addition to the martini.
> 
> I would say my Ultimate Hair Treat could have had 1/2 oz to 1 oz more which is fine with me but seems like the girl in that thread's needed a bit more than that.


 
Oops meant to say 4 day hair bc I will not dc until Wednesday night.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby What in the Devil????.......
> 
> Girl, please don't tell me nuttin' else.erplexed


 girl i was kinda wishing i would get something in the mail for free. until i saw May.


----------



## Shay72

I saw that video too chebaby. I just think KBN be trying to do too much and gets backed up then don't wanna answer questions.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *girl i was kinda wishing i would get something in the mail for free. until i saw May*.


 
chebaby  Girl, I can't deal with another inept vendor, so I hope this transaction goes smoothly.

I was trying to possibly place another order.  I'll see what happens with this one first.


----------



## chebaby

Shay72 said:


> I saw that video too @chebaby. I just think KBN be trying to do too much and gets backed up then don't wanna answer questions.


 yea i get a vibe from KBN that she be doing too much. just like you said.

on another note KBN is supposed to have an event at a spot in DC that ive been to once. well while at the gym today i look up and through my sweeaty tears of pain i see that that spot just had a shooting.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby Girl, I can't deal with another inept vendor, so I hope this transaction goes smoothly.
> 
> I was trying to possibly place another order. I'll see what happens with this one first.


 ive never had a bad experience with her. just a long 2 week wait time. which aint much seeing as how we order form the veda twins.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> ive never had a bad experience with her.* just a long 2 week wait time. which aint much seeing as how we order form the veda twins.*


 
chebaby  pm me that video lank

Yep.  Girl, them durn Veda twins will make you forget you ordered something *smooches to them both*


----------



## Shay72

chebaby said:


> yea i get a vibe from KBN that she be doing too much. just like you said.
> 
> on another note KBN is supposed to have an event at a spot in DC that ive been to once. well while at the gym today i look up and through my sweeaty tears of pain i see that that spot just had a shooting.


 
Oh that's a mess . That's what I'm talking about doing too much. I think the event is this weekend. 

I'm about to set up a consultation with a stylist with the hopes that she will become my long term stylist. As I mentioned before I want to go on a twist regimen for 2013. If she doesn't work out I have two other options in mind.


----------



## Shay72

IDareT'sHair
Curlygirljess is buddies with Tastiredbone so she don't play and she is not mincing any words. Great video.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

  Sweaty Tears of Pain


----------



## chebaby

Shay72 said:


> @IDareT'sHair
> Curlygirljess is buddies with Tastiredbone so she don't play and she is not mincing any words. Great video.


 i really like curlygirljess. im not too fond of tasti though


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Sweaty Tears of Pain


 girl, my first time on the eliptical. now i see how people be burning 700 calories in a short amount of time. i thought i was gonna die


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby Shay72  Watched.  Glad I didn't know about them Holiday Boxes.

Her Level of Frustration sounds identical to my run-around experience with IPN.  

Hmp. They ain't givin' you the run around when they tappin' dat Account.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My Liquid Gold Green Magic arrived!


----------



## Brownie518

Hey, ya'll...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518

Hey Ya' Ms. Lady! Any packages today?

Gettin' my Regi skrait for tomorrow..............


----------



## chebaby

hey brownie

yea T, she was pissed. but if i had know about them boxes i woulda got two


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> Hey Ya' Ms. Lady! Any packages today?
> 
> Gettin' my Regi skrait for tomorrow..............


IDareT'sHair

Hey, girly!!! I got some stuff I ordered from Amazon. Shipping notice from Soutanicals. 
Hey, has anyone gotten ship notices from Claudie or Silk Dreams yet??


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@chebaby For the most part, that box was a good deal.  I would have just preferred products.  

They coulda' kept the Shampoo Bar, Satin Cap & Denman.

@Brownie518 I didn't order from either.erplexed


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby For the most part, that box was a good deal. I would have just preferred products.
> 
> *They coulda' kept the Shampoo Bar, Satin Cap & Denman*.
> 
> @Brownie518 I didn't order from either.erplexed


 i agree. but those denmans are pricey so that was cool to get it.

i dont be using all her stuff though. i just like her conditioners. i have a brand new bottle of the leave in but i havent really used it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby  Hmp. 

Well, I hope I like what I got and I hope it arrives without a problem.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby Hmp.
> 
> Well, I hope I like what I got and I hope it arrives without a problem.


 i doubt youll have any problems. unless you send her an email


----------



## Brownie518

I finished up Naturelle's Grow balm. Will repurchase soon...

I think this week, I should finish:

4oz IPN TeaLightful Quench
8oz BV Smoothie
Avocado & Silk
CD Healthy Hair Butter


----------



## Shay72

Brownie518
I ordered from Claudie's. Nothing yet.


----------



## SimJam

Got shipping notice from HV (through paypal) 

Shay72 narry a peep from Clauides for me too


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl beautyaddict1913 Brownie518

Marie Dean = *25%* Code *PREXMAS25* December 10th - 24th


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 SimJam

I talked to Claudie, I think she said everything should ship out by Wednesday (tomorrow)


----------



## SimJam

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518 @SimJam
> 
> I talked to Claudie, I think she said everything should ship out by Wednesday (tomorrow)



^^^  ^^^


----------



## SimJam

whats good at Marie Dean ??
everything sounds yummy. Looking for styling creams/leaveins


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

SimJam I love her DC's I haven't tried the LI's.


I just looked at that video about KBN ; folks need to do better. I've heard alot of others had issues with that holiday box and actually none were received before thanksgiving as initially promised due to some sort of computer issue. I hope you ladies that ordered BF don't have any issues and receive everything in a timely manner.


----------



## beautyaddict1913

IDareT'sHair I couldn't see the date in the mentions section on my page and I came in here ready to hit paynah lol. I hate when sales start ten years later because I'm an impulse buyer, take the money out my hands ret nah!! Lol


----------



## IDareT'sHair

beautyaddict1913

It's December 10 - 24 PREXMAS25 * i don't like when people say xmas*


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Hey divas here's my use up list. These were from the time of last list to now.

HQS- PeppermintDC,GM & strawberry cleansing condish
DB- pumpkin condish & LI
QB- MTCG & CTDG
Asiam- 2 coconut cowash
Purabody- 2 smoothies
Claudie- garden oil, kapangnan(sp?) condish, coffee quinoa cream, 1 gel,2 braid sprays & 1 tea spritz.
SSI- avocado condish,fortfying mask & honey rinse
CJ- smoothing lotion, argan conditioner & curl rehab
CR- algae DC & almond jai butter
HV-cocasta oil, red tea moisturizer & red tea pudding
4 tresemme naturals conditioners & 1 shampoo
2 HE honey I'm strong conditioners
SM- 2 purification masks,1 hair milk & 2 anti-breakage masks

I don't think I will use up anything else for the rest of the year


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl

Nice Use Up List Ms. Curly H. Girl


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Used up 1 Naturelle Grow Cleansing x2 back ups
Used up 1 Silk Dreams Chocolate Bliss (no back ups)

I did use Shea Moisture Purification Hair Masque, I really like it.  Used it on dry hair under a plastic cap & cowashed it out.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair

I love the Purification masque on dry hair, too.  

I am so glad this is my last work night for the week. I plan to go home, spray on some IPN Tea, let it soak in, then cover my head in some prepoo oil and just let that sit for the day. I'll do my wash in the evening. I think I'll bust out the Naturelle Grow  And I'll be trying my new CC Naturals leave in (fingers crossed!!)


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl @beautyaddict1913 @Brownie518
> 
> Marie Dean = *25%* Code *PREXMAS25* December 10th - 24th


IDareT'sHair

Hmmm...



IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518 @SimJam
> 
> I talked to Claudie, I think she said everything should ship out by Wednesday (tomorrow)



Good, I hope so!! I am dying to try that Kahve. The ingredients sound sooo good!!!


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Oh laws y'all I just hit paynah over at HQS I hope I don't have no mess.

I really went over there to check out the price of the go deep and realized the sale was still on so I got some stuff.

Thanks again IDareT'sHair for sending it to me. I kept forgetting it in my stash closet man that stuff is really good. I hope the formulation hasn't change.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518  I need you in the Christmas Sales Thread

curlyhersheygirl  What did you get from HQS Ms. Curly?  I still can't wait to try:
Peppermint
Pineapple Hibiscus

And I love, love, love both Cleansing Conditioners


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518  Yep.  That Purification Hair Masque is very nice and it smells delicious. 

Glad I broke that one out.  I've been sitting on that a minute.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair

The cleansing conditioner and oil bundle in coconut lime and strawberry.
2 go deep
5 day butter
2 peppermint DC
2 honey hibiscus DC
2 of the other DC


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl  Very, very nice Haul Ms. Curly!  I can't wait for you to get them.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:
			
		

> curlyhersheygirl  Very, very nice Haul Ms. Curly!  I can't wait for you to get them.



IDareT'sHair I hope there's no mess and I receive my stuff before Christmas.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl

Yeah, I'm still giving KBN the side-eye.  I shole don't want no trouble.erplexed.....


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair I hope you don't have no mess either. That situation was just awful.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

Hey ladies. Popping in before bed.

I got my curlmart order last week but they gave it to my neighbor so he put it in my box. My fredricks will be here by Monday. No other shipping notices that I have seen but with my laptop incapacitated I don't check as often.

Still in twists. Tho not much longer cuz my scalp is screaming despite using Trigga on it. Been moisturizing and sealing with VF.

IDareT'sHair I like the HQS pineapple. I've used it twice and it did my hair right. It's nice and thick, good slip and smells good. I prefer it over go deep. Go Deep was too runny for my liking. The 5 day moisture is good too, I think I ordered another if not I'll get more in the new year.

Waiting on:
HQS
SSI
Fredrick's


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Vonnieluvs08

That's good to know about the Pineapple Hibiscus.  I can't wait to put that in rotation.

I should pull out that Peppermint one since it's Peppermint Season......


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

I plan to open that one when I take these twists out. I can't wait to see how my scalp feels with that one.

I can't remember what I ordered so I will he surprised when it comes. Let me go check my email now.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My Koils By Nature came today and my Gleau Oil.

Oh well...tis all for T.

So, lemme go open & smell errthang.....


----------



## Ltown

Hi ladies! I'm coming down with my annual vertigo going to try and fight it with airborne, sudafed to unblock the ears. 
HV is on it I got my prior bf, and bf orders already!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ltown said:


> *Hi ladies! I'm coming down with my annual vertigo going to try and fight it with airborne, sudafed to unblock the ears. *
> HV is on it I got my prior bf, and bf orders already!


 
Ltown

I hope you feel better Ms. LT


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I stuck my KBN in the Fridge. Those are nice sized bottles.

I got a nice little sample of a Hair & Body Butter (maybe 2 ounces). Smells good.


----------



## Brownie518

Hey, ladies. I'm home, sitting here with my head soaked in Trigger. I was going to DC with Naturelle but I decided to finish up this jar of Smoothie and then bust that open.

My Curly Kinks order status changed to complete and preparing for shipping. I got today from Gilt and Sephora, that's it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518

Hey Ms. Brownie-B! 

So, your Gleau should be there shortly too.

I want to place another KBN order, so I convo'ed them to see if they plan to have a Christmas Sale. 

Actually, I was very pleased with product presentation and the little free sample of Hair Butter was a nice touch.


----------



## bronzebomb

Reading a post in another forum...for some reason I don't believe when some people don't receive their products!  She always has a sob story...

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## IDareT'sHair

bronzebomb said:


> *Reading a post in another forum...for some reason I don't believe when some people don't receive their products! She always has a sob story...*
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


 
bronzebomb 

Gimme the quick & dirty


----------



## bronzebomb

IDareT'sHair said:
			
		

> bronzebomb
> 
> Gimme the quick & dirty



IDareT'sHair

I was like, come on!  She gets the side eye of the year!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## IDareT'sHair

bronzebomb said:


> *I was like, come on! She gets the side eye of the year!*
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


 
@bronzebomb

So, is she a Chronic "I didn't get my package?" or what?  Sounds like the girl that said she put her products in the incenarator. (sp)


----------



## Golden75

Whazzzuuppp!  

That SSI Avocado is everything!  Did a dry DC with it.  Man, my hair parted and detangled itself when that loveliness touched it.  I think I'll be stock piling on the next sale.

Cowashed it out with WEN GP.  Letting my hair dry naked, so far it feels soft & smooth!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Golden75 

Thanks for the review of SSI Avocado. I have a Gallon x4 16 ounce bottles that I need to dig into.

I'll definitely throw one of those into rotation soon (based on your review).


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Hey divas.
Ltown I hope you feel better soon.

IDareT'sHair I'm glad your shopping experience with KBN was positive


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> Hey Ms. Brownie-B!
> 
> So, your Gleau should be there shortly too.
> 
> I want to place another KBN order, so I convo'ed them to see if they plan to have a Christmas Sale.
> 
> Actually, I was very pleased with product presentation and the little free sample of Hair Butter was a nice touch.


IDareT'sHair

I need to check my email, see if I got any ship notices today. I hope that Gleau (and everythang else!) comes this week!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl  I am too Ms. CurlyHG. 

Lawd I didn't feel up to dealing with sub-par Customer Service issues.

Everything looks great.  Nicely wrapped and sufficiently filled bottles.  I am pleased.

She responded to my email re: Christmas Sale and said: if she decides to have one, she'll post the details in a few days.

So, I got a response from my PJ-feinin' email and that's another plus....


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518  Yeah, everything should be all on the way.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl I am too Ms. CurlyHG.
> 
> Lawd I didn't feel up to dealing with sub-par Customer Service issues.
> 
> Everything looks great. Nicely wrapped and sufficiently filled bottles. I am pleased.
> 
> She responded to my email re: Christmas Sale and said: if she decides to have one, she'll post the details in a few days.
> 
> So, *I got a response from my PJ-feinin' email and that's another plus*....


 
IDareT'sHair
 I love that.

I've never had any CS issues with her but I haven't ordered in over a year.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl

What did You like from that Line?  I think I want to re-order:

another DC'er
another Creamy Shea-Aloe Conditioner

and maybe that Creme/Butter


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair 
The leave in, conditioner and oil . Everything else was ok but those were staples.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl

That's a Huge bottle of Oil. 

That joint is gone last forever.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 curlyhersheygirl

I still need to do a quick MD inventory, although I'll probably sit out on this Sale.  

I have a decent stash (and no duplicates)


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518 @curlyhersheygirl
> 
> I still need to do a quick MD inventory, although I'll probably sit out on this Sale.
> 
> *I have a decent stash (and no duplicates*)


 
IDareT'sHair Same here but I'll catch the next one. It will give me time to work down my stash before adding; I have way to many DC's and I love them all. I still have lots of CJ DC's from the glorious days of groupons


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair

I have 2 bottles of Argan oil blend, 1 bottle of Baobab, and that Calendula conditioner. Plus an 8oz Aloe Mint pomade and a 4oz, and a couple of 2oz pomades/creams that I have gotten as samples. I doubt I get anything BUT if I did it would be Vanilla Repair and/or Coffee Kokum.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> * I still have lots of CJ DC's from the glorious days of groupons*


 
@curlyhersheygirl

I was looking at that earlier this week. I have a ton too.  SMH 2 times.

I did swap a couple and sold a couple, but I still have plenty.....


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518 My 8 ounce Aloe & Mint was nothing at all like that 4 ounce.erplexed 

I found the 8 ounce to be hard & incredibly waxy and the consistency was entirely different/off than the 4 ounce I had which made me fall in love with it in the 1st place.

I hate it because the consistency is not right. Let me know what you think?

I have a 12 ounce of:
Coffee & Kokum 

8 ounces of:
Sweet Milk
Vanilla Repair
Coconut Detangler
Olive, Wheat, Berry
Seaweed & Rice
Calendua & Chamomile

1 Argan Oil and 1 Baobab


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair

Both of my Aloe Mints are nice. They seem the same to me. The 8oz might be a bit more firm, but otherwise they are the same.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

I have coffee & kokum and olive wheat berry in 16oz and the following in 12oz

Calendula & Chamomile
Hemp & Aloe
Seaweed & Rice.
Vanilla repair

1 argan oil blend 
The 8oz argan oil cream is in rotation not sure when I'll finish that.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl Brownie518

I'm tellin' ya both, don't sleep on gthe Honey & Soy Buttercreme


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518

I'm glad your Aloe & Mint is good. *Great News*


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl @Brownie518
> 
> I'm tellin' ya both, don't sleep on gthe Honey & Soy Buttercreme


 
IDareT'sHair I'm definitely getting that in my next order


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> curlyhersheygirl Brownie518
> 
> I'm tellin' ya both, don't sleep on gthe Honey & Soy Buttercreme



I don't remember this one. I'll have to go look at it. 

ETA...those ingredients sound nice


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl  Good Deal!

Brownie518  If you like QB CTDG, you'll like the Honey & Soy


----------



## divachyk

Ltown said:


> Hi ladies! I'm coming down with my annual vertigo going to try and fight it with airborne, sudafed to unblock the ears.
> HV is on it I got my prior bf, and bf orders already!



Ltown, feel better.



Golden75 said:


> Whazzzuuppp!
> 
> That SSI Avocado is everything!  Did a dry DC with it.  Man, my hair parted and detangled itself when that loveliness touched it.  I think I'll be stock piling on the next sale.
> 
> Cowashed it out with WEN GP.  Letting my hair dry naked, so far it feels soft & smooth!



Go Golden75!


----------



## Ltown

divachyk said:


> Ltown, feel better.
> 
> 
> 
> Go Golden75!





curlyhersheygirl said:


> Hey divas.
> Ltown I hope you feel better soon.
> 
> IDareT'sHair I'm glad your shopping experience with KBN was positive





IDareT'sHair said:


> Ltown
> 
> I hope you feel better Ms. LT





Thanks ladies! Drugs worked


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Golden75
> 
> Thanks for the review of SSI Avocado. I have a Gallon x4 16 ounce bottles that I need to dig into.
> 
> I'll definitely throw one of those into rotation soon (based on your review).


 
IDareT'sHair - I used it once before as a DC after washing, and was like meh.  But as a DC on dry hair .


----------



## bronzebomb

IDareT'sHair said:


> @bronzebomb
> 
> So, is she a Chronic "I didn't get my package?" or what? Sounds like the girl that said she put her products in the incenarator. (sp)


 

I'm not sure if she is chronic...but something is always not right.

I texlaxed.  I'm natural.  I don't get paid in time for the sale.  I'm screwed.  Girl, life must be miserable for her.


----------



## SimJam

bronzebomb said:


> I'm not sure if she is chronic...but something is always not right.
> 
> *I texlaxed.  I'm natural.  I don't get paid in time for the sale.  I'm screwed.  Girl, life must be miserable for her*.



this made me . 

Ltown glad ur feeling better

Im done with ordering hair stuff, was gonna bite on the MD sale (still might just get 2 - 3 4 oz ones ) The credit card I use online expired last month and Im not gonna get the replacement until I visit my sister for Christmas so that has constrained my urge to shop ... constrained not stopped cause I shole said a prayer and used my other credit card to hit paynah


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

Glad to hear you are feeling better Ltown.
Got a pleasant surprise from the mailman with my HQS package. Everything was intacted and smelled good (the oils) I was hoping for a sample due to the ordering fiasco, a girl can dream. I organized my product cabinet so most everything fit now but stil waiting on SSI.

Think I'm going to take these twists out tomorrow or Saturday and wear a twist out a few days then wash. Wash day is going to feel great. I'm going to poo, henna, dc, and figure out some style. Will brew some tea too! Can't wait to play in my hair esp after my self trim.


----------



## Brownie518

bronzebomb said:


> I'm not sure if she is chronic...but something is always not right.
> 
> *I texlaxed.  I'm natural.  I don't get paid in time for the sale.  I'm screwed.  Girl, life must be miserable for her*.




  So true...


----------



## Brownie518

Good evenin', ladies...My Gleau oil came today. What, did that take about 2 days to get here after ordering??

I'm sitting here sippin on Wild Turkey and massaging in some Liquid Gold oil. I was also thinking about a Christmas Wish List. I would imagine that I will want/need:

JBCO
Argan oil (i've been adding this to some of my oils and lovin it)
Grapeseed oil
Mocha Silk
Chocolate Bliss
HV pH Rinse
AO GPB
CD Monoi conditioner


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518

Wild Tur'kay & Volka  Where LTown at?  Ltown


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

I might do a small Oil haul from Vitacost and when I say small I mean 8 ounces:
Wheat Germ
Mustard Seed
Avocado 
*maybe Jojoba*

I bought a small Sweet Almond a while back.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> Wild Tur'kay & Volka  Where LTown at?  Ltown


IDareT'sHair



Hey, lady!!! I told you my Gleau came today. That was FAST! I haven't opened it yet, though. How long is that sale on???


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> Brownie518
> 
> I might do a small Oil haul from Vitacost and when I say small I mean 8 ounces:
> Wheat Germ
> Mustard Seed
> Avocado
> *maybe Jojoba*
> 
> I bought a small Sweet Almond a while back.



I think I have Amla, Brahmi, and Mustard and I want to mix them with JBCO, hemp, grapeseed and neem.  So I need to reup on those three soon. Hmm, and maybe almond, too. I love that.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> Hey, lady!!! I told you my Gleau came today. That was FAST! I haven't opened it yet, though. *How long is that sale on???*


 
@Brownie518

Don't know? I just read it on Shay's post in the Sales Thread.

I have a Cart on Vitacost Locked & Loaded with:
Avocado
Wheat Germ
Mustard *OOS*
Jojoba

Probably won't pull the Trigger, cause I just got that big bottle of KBN in the mail yesterday and that bottle of Gleau.

So, I'll wait but I do want another bottle of Wheat Germ. I've been killing that lately.

Speaking of Oil...I just massaged in some LaVida GBN Ayurvedic Oil


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair

The ingredients in those KBN oils sound good. You'll have to let me know how those are. Did you get conditioners,also?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> I think I have Amla, Brahmi, and Mustard and I want to mix them with JBCO, hemp, grapeseed and neem.  So I need to reup on those three soon. *Hmm, and maybe almond, too. I love that.*


 
Brownie518

Yeah, that Almond is thebomb.com


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *The ingredients in those KBN oils sound good. You'll have to let me know how those are. Did you get conditioners,also?*


 
Brownie518

Yep.  I got the Deep Conditioner.  I think chebaby said it was _new_.  

I also got the Hydrating Creamy Aloe-Shea (based on Che's recommendation) for Cowashing.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair

I await your reviews on these. I'll have to go back and see what Chesaid about that Aloe Shea joint. It sounds good. 
I hope my Curly Kinks gets here by Saturday.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

Yeah, thinking about a mini-list:
Naturelle Grow
Saravun
KBN (?)

Any word from Ms. Claudie?


----------



## natura87

Hey.

I've ben busy with work and I dont have my wifi right now so I'm touch and go in this thread.

My hair is in twists right now, cus I've been too sick to do much else. Between starting a new job, putting in 2 weeks notice at another and migraines...I'm pooped 10 ways to Sunday. will wear a slicked back twistout tomorrow.

Looking at Sage, Bask and MHC. I lost a CJ Argan and Olive Oil conditioner somewhere. I must find that.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 Ltown beautyaddict1913

Njoi 15% until December 31st

Code = *njoi15*


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> Brownie518
> 
> Yeah, thinking about a mini-list:
> Naturelle Grow
> Saravun
> KBN (?)
> 
> Any word from Ms. Claudie?



No word from her, IPN,  or SD yet...


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> Brownie518 Ltown beautyaddict1913
> 
> Njoi 15% until December 31st
> 
> Code = *njoi15*


IDareT'sHair

Thanks!! I'm going to get her new oil and Gro pomade  And that Ayurvedic oil.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518

I'd like another Herbal Hair Dressing.....and maybe the Hibiscus Creme. Or maybe nothin'.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> I'd like another Herbal Hair Dressing.....and maybe the Hibiscus Creme. *Or maybe nothin'*.





I know, right...that Hibiscus sounds like it might be nice. Have you tried that?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *I know, right...that Hibiscus sounds like it might be nice. Have you tried that?*


 
@Brownie518 No, I've put off buying it, because it sounds like too many other things she has.

I still have:
Sweet Coconut (which I love)
Green Tea Butter *Jar*
Herbal Hair Dressing
Ayurvedic Butter (I think)

I'd like to re-up on that Herbal Hair Dressing so I can have a back up


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518 No, I've put off buying it, because *it sounds like too many other things she has*.
> 
> I still have:
> Sweet Coconut (which I love)
> Green Tea Butter *Jar*
> Herbal Hair Dressing
> Ayurvedic Butter (I think)
> 
> I'd like to re-up on that Herbal Hair Dressing so I can have a back up



.....


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518  CLAWD....I figured out who Bronze was Talmbout.

*the elevator is stuck*


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> Brownie518  CLAWD....I figured out who Bronze was Talmbout.
> 
> *the elevator is stuck*


IDareT'sHair

Girl, I had just finished reading that and knew just who she meant...erplexed


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

Lawd WHYYYYYYYYY


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair

I know, girl. ALWAYS a mess...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518

I guess I'll steam with Sitrinillah tomorrow. It's been open a minute. 

Either that, or SD's Avocado Pudding. They are both open in rotation.

I might finish up something.


----------



## SimJam

hmmm, looks like next wash day I can finish

HQS coconut lime cleanser
pura body chocolate smoothie
HV red tea LI
jane carter nourishing condish (i really like this as a LI/co washer)


----------



## IDareT'sHair

SimJam

I wondered about that Jane Carter conditioner?  NaturallyTheStore has it on the 'cheap' and I wonder if it smelled like N&S, because I can't stand the way that smells.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

SimJam  Good job finishing up stuff.

I love HQS's Cleansing Conditioners.


----------



## chebaby

chello ladies
i have been co washing with daily fix and db pumpkin all week so far. but tomorrow when i co wash i think imma pull out the rest of my kyras hemp. its only one use left.

after that imma finish SD wheat germ conditioner.
then i gotta start using my jasmines shea rinse. i would hate for them to go bad.

this weekend if i remember i will re up on my coconut oil.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

You're Using Up on Steroids.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> You're Using Up on Steroids.


  girl please, it looks like i aint touched a thing lmao. but im trying


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

My KBN came yesterday.  Everything looks wonderful.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> My KBN came yesterday. Everything looks wonderful.


 oh for real, im glad you got it. did you smell it yet? what you think about the smell?
took me a while to like it but now i love the scent.

cant wait till mine comes.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@chebaby I only smelled the 'sample' Butter. Lemme go smell the other 3

BRB

And Brownie asked for you to do a review on the Creamy Aloe-Shea Hydrating Conditioner.


----------



## chebaby

Brownie518, i love the KBN shea aloe conditioner. it is really really moisturizing. it softens my hair on contact and detangles very well. i also love the scent. surprisingly ive never tried it as a leave in but i think i might when i get my package. even though i already have the leave in.


----------



## Brownie518

Thanks for that review  chebaby 

(puts KBN on list as a 'must try')


----------



## SimJam

IDareT'sHair  you know thats the only JC product Ive ever used. It has a creamy citrusy smell ... nothing to write home about and it doesnt linger.

on another note I bought some home made Jamaican black castor oil from my stylist a while back (the stinky kind) and I just decided to break it out and try it to seal my ends ... CLAWD HAMMERCY that thing is deevine, stinky but divine.

so I added an essential oil blend I have and used it on the rest of my hair ... smells ok. Litmus test will be later on when my BF smells it 
right now Im only smelling the oil blend


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby  Can't wait to try my Creamy Aloe-Shea. And the DC'er.

*cough* I did email them about a Christmas Sale and She said they were/are thinking about it.....and would know in a few days.

If they do, the details will be posted and sent out to the Mailing List.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

SimJam  Thanks SJ.  That 'citrusy' stuff might make me have a reaction like the Nourish & Shine did.

I have the Wrap N Roll.  I hope I can use it.  Some one posted it doesn't have a scent.


----------



## SimJam

lorks Miss T you seem to have a sensitive scalp. Do you by chance have reactions to the foods themselves, like if you eat them?

ugg I really feel for some popcorn chicken with honey mustard


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby Can't wait to try my Creamy Aloe-Shea. And the DC'er.
> 
> *cough* I did email them about a Christmas Sale and She said they were/are thinking about it.....and would know in a few days.
> 
> If they do, the details will be posted and sent out to the Mailing List.


 if theres a sale im getting more
i like the coco deep conditioner too. it has the same kinda feel as the shea aloe conditioner. they both detangle well.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@SimJam No, isn't that funny? 

I just notice certain formulations irritate the heck out of my scalp.

I know certain Citrus things and then other Citrusy stuff doesn't.
Also, certain Rosemary based stuff will set my Scalp on Fiyah.:heated:

I guess it all depends where it is on the ingredients list. 

And it's been trial & error too.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

SimJam said:


> *ugg I really feel for some popcorn chicken with honey mustard*


 
SimJam  I've been wanting some Honey BBQ Wangs! 

Have fun on your trip with the Mister.

chebaby  I might re-up if there is a Sale.  I love the sizes (and the price)


----------



## SimJam

hehe, thanks though I'll be spending the days by myself (which I dont mind lol) hope there arent any clingy wives/girl friends who feel we have to bond and hang out together ... yes Im a bit anti social


----------



## bajandoc86

SimJam.....why did u start talmbout popcorn chicken?! Got me craving some now. Cho.


----------



## beautyaddict1913

Hello ladies!
This has been an off week with my hair. Wednesday was my only good hair day this entire week! On Tuesday night I co-washed with SSI pomegranate and sealed with brazil loc oil then did an overnight wash n go with SheaMoisture smoothie and I used up a jar of UFD curly magic!! At this point that's the only gel other than Claudies that I plan to buy. Okay let me stop lying, it's my go-to for wash and go tho lol. I'm volunteering at the hair show again this year and i want my hair to look decent for Saturday, so tomoro afternoon I will do another wash n go with the same products and just hope for the same results. 

Are u guys still using the denman? I think I'm going to stop and see if it helps my retention. I have bone combs but I am about to order the magic star jumbo rake. Anybody using the three-comb method for detangling?


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @SimJam I've been wanting some Honey BBQ Wangs!
> 
> Have fun on your trip with the Mister.
> 
> @chebaby I might re-up if there is a Sale. I love the sizes (and the price)


 speaking of re upping, i just used the last of my kyras hemp conditioner today and need some more. i told you i love that stuff more than oyins hemp now. im gonna get some in a few weeks.

i ordered from sage last night, im going on vacation next week so i needed sample sizes of stuff. so i got a sample pack from oyin(didnt i just say i like kyras better lol). it has the hemp conditioner, dew, shine and define, a spray and a little bsp. i also got a sample of bee mine deep conditioner to take with me. and i ordered a tasti kiss(from tastiredbone, they have her stuff at sage) butter called mi sweet carla. it has a lot of honey and glycerin in it so it probably wont work with this weather but it was the only butter she had that i felt was worth the money as far as ingredients go, and the only one that had ingredients i think my hair would like. her stuff has a lot of jojoba from what i can tell and my hair doesnt like jojoba too well.


----------



## Brownie518

My Curly Kinks came today. I can't wait to try the DC tomorrow. Now I'm waiting on Soultanicals, Silk Dreams, IPN, and Claudie...no notices yet.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Evening Divas!

Getting ready to Cowash.  

I picked up the wrong thang at the Grocery (tryna' rush) now Imma hafta' go back..... (and I forgot something)erplexed

I'll go back after I finish my Hurr.  Hopefully, before 9 p.m.


----------



## Brownie518

Hey, ladies. 
So hopefully next week, I get all my shipping notices. NOne today. 

That Gleau oil really gives some nice shine!!  I forgot to check if that was still on sale.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518

*cough* picked up another Gleau. Just in case I don't get any Marie Dean (this time).

I wanted to re-up on the MD Oil (blends), but this Gleau will get me over.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair

Oh...so it's still on sale. I see a few others dipped back in for more. That oil is so light and silky. Full of ceramides, too.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I'm really diggin' this KBN Hair & Body Butter. 

I want a Full Size Jar SMH....


----------



## Shay72

Claudie posted on FB that everything should be shipped by 12/12. Her Christmas sale starts that same day, 25% off. I may participate because I only bought Khave on BF. I need some other stuff.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Playing around and did a 'Mock Cart' with: 2 KBN Butters (no sale).  Why was Shipping $9 ?


----------



## dmples2

Shay72, how do you like the khave line? I might pick up the dc, during her christmas sale.


----------



## Brownie518

Shay72 said:


> Claudie posted on FB that everything should be shipped by 12/12. Her Christmas sale starts that same day, 25% off. *I may participate because I only bought Khave on BF. I need some other stuff.*



This is me right here. I got all of the Khave items and forgot all about the other stuff I need. I'll get Fortifying conditioner, Deep Moisturizing, and more Moisturizing Quinoa Coffee, for starters.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

Hey Brownie!

I think I might wait until Spring to try the Khave Line.  I'm good on Claudie right now.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair

Hey!

 I plan to test out that Khave as soon as I get it!! You know me!!  I actually don't have any conditioners, only leave ins, oils, and greases/pomades/butters of hers right now. I need to reup on some DCs during any Christmas sales. At this rate, I'll just be receiving my BF stuff


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518

I'm using the Normalizing right now for cowashing.

I think I have a Tropical Creme Rinse, a couple of the Avocado Intense and 2 of the Protein Renew's.

Think about me when you are opening all those delicious BF Purchases.


----------



## Shay72

Brownie518
I plan to get a few protein conditioners, braid sprays, and maybe try her body products.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

And I want a couple of those KBN Butters w/o $9 Shipping.  

That right there sounds like some BnB mess.


----------



## Shay72

IDareT'sHair
The KBN butters was the only product I liked of hers. Especially that almond joy one .


----------



## Brownie518

Shay72 said:


> Brownie518
> I plan to get a few protein conditioners, braid sprays, and maybe try her body products.



Shay72

I love her scrub!!  I probably should get another one of those, too.  Her Renew Protein doesn't come in 16oz, does it?


----------



## Brownie518

9 dollas for 2 buttas??? I know I got a couple of her butters but I don't remember if I ever used them or not. That shipping is crazy, though.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72  Oooooo Gurl....I love that But'ta

Brownie518  You know she'll make you up a 16 ounce.  Or send you 2 8 ounces.


----------



## Shay72

Brownie518
It used to because that's what I have left here. Old label. But then I remember recently getting 2--8 oz when I ordered a 16 oz.


----------



## Shay72

Well dang...just went on the site and Renew Protein is only 8 oz and I don't see the body products anymore.


----------



## Brownie518

Shay72 said:


> Well dang...just went on the site and Renew Protein is only 8 oz and I don't see the body products anymore.



What??? No body? I'mma have to ask her if that's temporary


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Well you know I e-mailed KBN to ask about a Sale. 

So, if they have one I may get a butter or 2.

If not, I'll pick up 1 from the Pomade Shop.


----------



## Shay72

*WARNING, WARNING, DO NOT SAY I DIDN'T WARN YOU  *
http://www.etsy.com/shop/nikkicandles?ref=seller_info


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby & Errrbody

Curl Mart has B1 G1 Free on All Mop Top Products for the Next 2 Weeks.  *no code necessary*


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby & Errrbody
> 
> Curl Mart has B1 G1 Free on All Mop Top Products for the Next 2 Weeks.  *no code necessary*


thanx girl. im gonna get my conditioner. i probably wont try anything else from them yet.


----------



## SimJam

Hay laydeez, Im back from my weekend, rained the whole time I was there so no laying out on the beach  

but it was a well needed rest for both of us, planned to go out on the town both friday and saturday night but ended up doing the bed rock and pillow dance both nights . sometimes a long weekend is more restful than a weeks vacation 

anyhoo I just used up a HQS coconut lime and purabody chocolate smoothie 
forgot to cowash with the jane carter nourishing condish, so I'll use that up next time.

I'll have to do another quick scan through to see which products I should focus on to finish up.


----------



## Shay72

I finished IPN Molasses Pre Poo, SSI Pumpkin Seed Elixir, and Love Natural's Conditional Love.The elixir will be a repurchase at some point.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Where all the Lovely Ladies of U1 B1 tonight?  

Ya'll must be someplace gettin' ya' Holiday ON!


----------



## Brownie518

Hey, ladies. 

I finished up an 8oz BV Smoothie and a Hairveda pH Rinse. Also an IPN Castor Infusion oil, 4oz (have 3 more)

I haven't gotten anymore ship notices, either. So, still waiting on:
Claudie's 
Shescentit
Silk Dreams
Soultanicals
IPN


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518

Hey Ms. Lady! Sitting here rubbing in some Saravun Castor Creme.

Finished Up 1 IPN Tea-Lightful *no back ups*

I hope Saravun reopens soon.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair

No back ups on the Tea Lightful Shine???? Oh, no!! I thought you had a lot of that. 

Yeah, what has Saravun been doin? Hasn't she been closed for a minute?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

I thought I did too!  No back ups.  

FYI:  Saravun is in the process of relocating to another State.  Not sure when she plans to reopen?erplexed


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> I thought I did too!  No back ups.
> 
> FYI:  Saravun is in the process of relocating to another State.  Not sure when she plans to reopen?erplexed


IDareT'sHair

I just checked Etsy and it says they will reopen in December...

For some reason, I ordered another TeaLightful Shine this time. Don't ask me why since I have a bit already. I plan to prepoo with that all day Tuesday (I'm off so that will be wash day this week). 

I want some ship notices!!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518

I signed up for a "Notify Me" from Saravun

Naturelle Grow has 10% off


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> I signed up for a "Notify Me" from Saravun
> 
> Naturelle Grow has 10% off


IDareT'sHair

10, huh?  You gettin anythang?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *10,* huh?  You gettin anythang?


 

Brownie518  Naw...*side-eye* you know we got that other thang.

I want that B1 G1 Mop Top.erplexed


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518  Naw...*side-eye* you know we got that other thang.
> 
> I want that B1 G1 Mop Top.erplexed


IDareT'sHair

Yeah, I was thinkin about that other...

Girl, I thought of you and chebay when I saw that. Ya'll like that 35 dolla joint, right? You getting some? You need to if that thing is regularly 35.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518 I have it in a CM Cart. It reminds me alot of CR's Algae Hair Mask (smell) Kinda that Minty-Herbally thing going on.

I've always wanted to repurchase it since I ran out....now is my chance. I have 2 weeks or "while supplies last" to decide.

Girl....Lawd...Too many choices out there for some Crazy PJ's like us!..

We really should just buy twice a year.  We could clean up.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518 I have it in a CM Cart. It reminds me alot of CR's Algae Hair Mask (smell) Kinda that Minty-Herbally thing going on.
> 
> I've always wanted to repurchase it since I ran out....now is my chance. I have 2 weeks or "while supplies last" to decide.
> 
> Girl....Lawd...Too many choices out there for some Crazy PJ's like us!..
> 
> We really should just buy twice a year.  We could clean up.


IDareT'sHair

Twice a year????  I don't know if I could do it. I used to love that Algae Mask, though. I haven't gotten any CR since her formula changes. 

I loooove that Curly Kinks pomade. I forgot what it's called.  I need a big jar of that.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *Twice a year????  I don't know if I could do it.* I used to love that Algae Mask, though. I haven't gotten any CR since her formula changes.
> 
> I loooove that Curly Kinks pomade. I forgot what it's called.  I need a big jar of that.


 

Brownie518  I know I couldn't!

Dang!  I didn't know CR Changed the Formula?  I still have 1 Jar of the original...Algae Mask

I need to look at Curly Kinks.  Did I look at that one? 

I was getting it confused with the Coily Chicks or whatever that stuff was.

Too many sound alike companies popping up.erplexed


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

I'm surprised we didn't get any MHC!  Girl...We use to tear up some MHC.  

I still have:

Olive You
Sophia's Old Fashion Hair Grease
Honey Horsetail Reconstructor
Hemp Spread


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair

Remember earlier in the year, che and them were saying that CR changed some formulas?? 

I don't think you checked Curly Kinks out. I saw some ladies talking about it in some other threads and took a quick peek...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 

I know for some reason, they were having an issue with Mold.  I can't remember if it was in the Algae or the Moisture Butter?

I do remember now.  Man...I love that Janzyn Moisture Max and the SOYlicious.  I'd buy a liter of those.  

I just hate that they were only 8 ounces.erplexed


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

I see Curly Kinks has $6 Flat Rate Shipping (which is nice).  

Clawd....I wish Shi & BnB would get a clue on that shipping.  It's just ridiculous.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair

Girl, I had to pass on Shi and I'm dying without that Tea Rinse. That shipping is just plain foolish. 
You just reminded me that I have both of those CR conditioners. I have to pull those joints out this week. 
I just broke down and tossed all my boxes but when I get more (this week for sure ) I'll send off some IPN.


----------



## Ltown

Hello ladies and pj lurkers!

I have been busy dd came back sat, house already a mess.

I don't have anymore packages coming, trying to use up. I will be watching the Christmas sales thread. 

Is everyone done Christmas shopping for others? I have maybe 2 gift to get, got to mail some out.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *I had to pass on Shi and I'm dying without that Tea Rinse. That shipping is just plain foolish. *


 
Brownie518  Gurl...I would love to pick up a little BnB & Shi, but:  I read in another Thread, someone said they had 2 products and shipping was $11.00!  What kind of foolishness?  

I don't know why they won't go to Flat Rate.  I know most of BnB's stuff can go into one of those small boxes BFH ships in, because of BnB's containers.

They need to get that Shipping mess together.erplexed



Ltown said:


> *I have been busy dd came back sat, house already a mess.*


 
Ltown  My Parents use to always say that when I came home from College! 

My mother use to always say:  "My house is tore up with all this junk"


----------



## SimJam

Hay ladies, good morning!!!!
I'll be focusing on using up the following

HV whipped clouds x2
Darcys pumpkin condish
Purabody murumuru moisture milk x2
SM purification mask
SM curling souffle 
SSI fortifying mask
Qhemet olive and honey hydrating balm 

the only ones I'll be repurchasing are the SM purification mask and the SSI fortifying mask, maybe the Darcys pumpkin conditioner if I get it from curl mart or such because its the only darcys product I really like


----------



## SimJam

ULTA free shipping on orders over $25 code *HOLIDAY2012*

also see attachment, 2 day sale 20% off entire purchase (coupon number in attachment pic)


----------



## chebaby

chello ladies
i finished sd mocha deep conditioner today gotta re-up.
i co washed with it and then used coco curls as my leave in styler. it is much harder than it was when i first got it because the weather has changed. so it was like putting shea butter on wet hair but my hair is almost dry now and it feels soft. i havent looked in the mirror yet but it feels nice and springy. i hope its shiny.
i like it bbut havent decided yet if it will be a repurchase.


----------



## chebaby

if i decide to repurchase i will get the 16oz.
i got the tastikiss mai sweet carlar butter in the mail today from sage and am not impressed so far. first of all i know its cold outside but come on, its rock freaking hard. yall know i love shea butter mixes but cant stand when they are super rock hard.
plus this one has a  few humectants in it so i just assumed it would be nice and soft and whipped. i guess imma sit it in a tub of hot water and see if it softens. it smells amazing though.


----------



## Brownie518

Hey, ladies. Quiet night, as usual.

Massaged in some Rosemary Pomade. Should finish that up by next weekend. 

Yo, I'm still buggin over that post about getting that Afroveda package with 18.05 postage due on it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

Are you getting anything from Claudie's Sale?


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> Are you getting anything from Claudie's Sale?


IDareT'sHair

Yeah, I probably will. Maybe a Renew Protein, Fortifying conditioner, Moisturizing Quinoa Coffee  I wish I had been able to try the Khave first so I could see if I want more of that, too. 

No new ship notices...


----------



## SimJam

Brownie518 said:


> Hey, ladies. Quiet night, as usual.
> 
> Massaged in some Rosemary Pomade. Should finish that up by next weekend.
> 
> Yo, I'm still buggin over that post about getting that Afroveda package with *18.05 postage due on it*!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



I just cant 

thats crazy.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 

I'm still looking for a Replacement for IPN's Root Food.  

So, if you come across anything interesting, let me know.

Imma try Naturelle Grow's Pomade.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair

I'm trying to think if there's anything similar to that Root Food. I don't recall anything as potent. Naturelle's doesn't have all those herbs and stuff like the Root Food.


----------



## Brownie518

SimJam said:


> I just cant
> 
> thats crazy.


SimJam

Can you even believe that mess? She already paid her shipping...And then ole girl caught attitude?? OH, NO!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518  I'll just replace it with:

Claudie Iman Butter or Hairline & Temple Revitalizer
Njoi's Herbal Hair Dress.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518  Yeah, I would have sent the package back too.  I wouldn't have accepted that mess.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518  I'll just replace it with:
> 
> Claudie Iman Butter or Hairline & Temple Revitalizer
> Njoi's Herbal Hair Dress.


IDareT'sHair

Oh, you know, Claudie's Iman is kind of close to Root Food. You can't see the herbs but it has a similar effect on the scalp.  Love them both!



IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518  Yeah, I would have sent the package back too.  I wouldn't have accepted that mess.



You!! Sheeeeiiiiiittt!!!


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

Evening Ladies.

Got my final ship notice for BF from SSI yesterday. Tomorrow my Frederick's should be here. My laptop should be at my uncle's for repair by Wed.

I still have these old twists in becuz I been having to stay late and no time to do my hair. I think I will wash later this week but with my work schedule who knows. Still moisturizing and sealing. Mostly with Komaza Shea leave in and VF to seal with Trigga on the scalp.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Doing my Hurr this evening.  Will use Claudie's Jojoba Cleansing Creme.  So far, I like it.  Gets the job done.

Not sure what I'll DC with?  The only thing I have open right now is Sitrinillah.  I should try to finish this jar up.

But I might crack open one of my Enso Seabuckthorn DC'er.  I have x2 of those left.  And x2 of the Enso Cacao DC'er.

I'll see when I get home, what I'll use.


----------



## Shay72

My 2 bottles of gleau arrived yesterday. I purchased one of those oil misters from Amazon on Sunday.


----------



## SimJam

Brownie518 said:


> @SimJam
> 
> Can you even believe that mess? She already paid her shipping...And then ole girl caught attitude?? OH, NO!!



Im just reading that thread now. $29 for shipping !!!!! How is that even possible. My second to last order of 4 32oz bottles and 3 16 oz bottles from HV was the same darn $6 shipping. Thats why BJ stayes getting my moneez

I dont even understand how the package even got shipped without the required postageerplexed, well unless the vendor has an account and they just charged her the extra shipping cost?


----------



## Brownie518

Hey, ya'll...I took the day off from work and I'm sitting here watchin the Knicks/Nets game. About to cover my hair in some Tealighful Shine and let it sit overnight. 

I got my Soultanicals ship notice...no others yet.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518 @chebaby Shay72

Hi Brownie! Hi Che! What ya'll PJ's up to, tonight?

I'm under the Steamer with Enso Naturals ..... yeah I said it! ENSO in da' House!.....


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I need to check my notice and see where my Gleau at?  It might be here.erplexed


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518 @chebaby Shay72
> 
> Hi Brownie! Hi Che! What ya'll PJ's up to, tonight?
> 
> I'm under the Steamer with Enso Naturals ..... *yeah I said it! ENSO in da' House*!.....



IDareT'sHair 

I have one last Enso shampoo. I'm gonna bust it out as soon as my Aveda is finished.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

I pulled that Cacao Deep Recovery Treatment (DC'er) to rotate with Sitrinillah.  

After I finish that up, I'll pull out one of my Enso Sea Buckthorn's.  (I'm holding on to it like Jasmines).

I have 1 8 ounce Green Tea Cleansing Conditioner left too.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518 @chebaby @Shay72
> 
> Hi Brownie! Hi Che! What ya'll PJ's up to, tonight?
> 
> I'm under the Steamer with Enso Naturals .....* yeah I said it! ENSO in da' House!..*...


 its holding on huh? lol

i aint doing nothing. my KBN shipped today so i should have it but thursday.
i ended up really liking the coco curls.
but i forgot all about people finding mold in their products until i watched a curlypad video and hers had a ton of mold in it. so im not sure if i want to repurchase.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@chebaby

Who makes Coco Curls?...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518  Did you see my HTN post 15% tomorrow only Code = HAPPY


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I have a tiny corner of Wheat Germ Oil left.  *no back ups*

Forgot to put it on top of my DC'er again.  Maybe I'll remember it next wash day.

I still have that un-labeled oil.  Not sure what it is, but will start working on it to finish it up.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Who makes Coco Curls?...


 i think the company and the name of the p roduct is coco curls. but i could be wrong i got it from sage.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby  You're probably right.

I've just never looked at it.

What are you planning on buying next?  

I'm not sure.  Maybe nothin'.

It felt good using that Enso.  I really need to stay in my Stash more.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby You're probably right.
> 
> I've just never looked at it.
> 
> What are you planning on buying next?
> 
> I'm not sure. Maybe nothin'.
> 
> It felt good using that Enso. I really need to stay in my Stash more.


 i cant believe im about to say this but im interested in alikay naturals cream brulee and dulce leave in moisturizer. i can do without the leave in but i want that cream brulee. its a curling custard.
thing is shes sneaky and doesnt like to post all her ingredients.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@chebaby

I want more KBN

Can't remember if I posted this:  Used up 1 Saravun Castor Creme *no back ups*


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> I want more KBN
> 
> Can't remember if I posted this: Used up 1 Saravun Castor Creme *no back ups*


 i could use more KBN too but ill wait not long though lol.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair

So are you getting any HTN? I might get some oil. I have about 2 inches left in this bottle. And I could use another Follicle Booster. I'll have to think about that one.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

No, no HTN this time.  I don't need anything right now.  

That Follicle Booster sounds delish right about now.  And so does the Oil.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 chebaby

AveYou Punked Out on us.....


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Right now for my Hair Cremes I'm using:

Marie Dean Argan
Marie Dean Honey & Soy Buttercreme


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> Brownie518
> 
> No, no HTN this time.  I don't need anything right now.
> 
> That Follicle Booster sounds delish right about now.  And so does the Oil.


IDareT'sHair

Don't they, though? I probably won't get anything this time, either. I have enough stuff coming as it is. And I'll probably order more Claudie this week.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518

I thought that Claudie Sale was tomorrow?

ETA:  You know I got that little Refund.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> I thought that Claudie Sale was tomorrow?
> 
> ETA:  You know I got that little Refund.


IDareT'sHair

Yeah, isn't Claudie's tomorrow until the 16th or something like that?

Your refund..... I still am


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

Girl...I laughed so hard about that durn mess this a.m.  

I know I looked skrait Cray drivin' & laughin'.

I'm not sure when/how long Claudie's Sale is.


----------



## divachyk

Received a few shipments: Oyin BF purchase / bamboo tea & gleau oil

I'm so bummed - my little hair product fridge needed defrosting and the ice started to melt before I removed the products. Unfortunately, all my Hairtage labels washed slap off. I have no idea what it's those containers. I will have to go back through my purchase history and just do process of elimination to figure it out. 

ETA: Used up AV coco latte and HV hydrasilica


----------



## Golden75

Some of ya'll got me wanting that Claudie's cleanser .  Ltown is there code for the 25%?  I didn't see one in the sales thread.    

IDareT'sHair - do you prefer the As I Am Coconut Cowash or the Claudie's?  Debating on either one, possibly both, most likely it will end up being both


----------



## Brownie518

Hairitage Hydration sale:

Code: 121212 for 36% off today!!!


----------



## SimJam

divachyk said:


> Received a few shipments: Oyin BF purchase / bamboo tea & gleau oil
> 
> I'm so bummed - *my little hair product fridge* needed defrosting and the ice started to melt before I removed the products. Unfortunately, all my Hairtage labels washed slap off. I have no idea what it's those containers. I will have to go back through my purchase history and just do process of elimination to figure it out.
> 
> ETA: Used up AV coco latte and HV hydrasilica



@IDareT'sHair we be rolling with the crisper but @divachyk has a whole fridge 

that's a great idea though 

ETA: thats sucks though, having the lables wash off, that happened to me with 2 of my SD products, but at least I knew what they were before they washed off.


----------



## SmilingElephant

I have decided that i am not a fan of the smell of CJ Argan/Olive conditioner. It smelled good in the bottle but out of the bottle its just 

I'll stick with ordering my Oyin HH for a luxurious rinse out.

Sent from my Teleportation Device


----------



## bajandoc86

ERMAGAWD......this wheatgerm oil just smells


----------



## bronzebomb

So I just took my weave out...and my edges are shot! I had the weave for only 7 weeks. My edges must be very fragile. I've never had hair loss due to wave before!  I'm slighty upset.  Especially since it was professionally done.

 (I have conditioner on in this picture; The KBB Restorative Mask is yellow; coupled with gray hair )

What can I use to grow it back? Help!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## SimJam

@bronzebomb Sorry this happened to you. I use trigga and liquid gold on my edges and they have been coming in nicely. I also make sure to moisturize morning and evening

@bajandoc86 yep its stinky (but its good for hair and for general health) and it will go rancid and smell even worse, so keep it in the fridge !!!


----------



## divachyk

SimJam, it's just a little dorm size fridge. I had it at work until they made us take all personal items home. I worked out because I then converted it into a product fridge because I'm not cool with mixing products in my household fridge. 

bronzebomb, sorry it happened to you. Massaging jbco on edges helped me thicken up thin edges.

bajandoc86, I've grown to ignore the smell because I use it every wash day for oil rinsing.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair, girl where you at? im itching to buy something bad


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@chebaby

oke:oke:Gone Che & Get Your Haul On! 

I just checked out on some Hairitage Hydrations "Sprout"

They have 36% off today only Code = 121212

Che-llo Chelady


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby  Err Umm....You should check the Christmas Sales Thread and see if anything interests you.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

Evening ladies.

Got my SSI today so all my BF purchases are now accounted for. I'm wearing a twist out and plan to mix up some henna tonight and wash tomorrow. I will do some Bantu knots on Friday using DB cocoa smoothing leave in. I am going to see Trans Siberian Orchestra Christmas with a coworker.

I'm super excited to do my hair. I've missed it. Though I have enjoyed not having to do it esp with my new workout routine.

That 36% is mighty generous bit alas I mist resist.


----------



## Ltown

Golden75 said:


> Some of ya'll got me wanting that Claudie's cleanser . @Ltown is there code for the 25%? I didn't see one in the sales thread.
> 
> @IDareT'sHair - do you prefer the As I Am Coconut Cowash or the Claudie's? Debating on either one, possibly both, most likely it will end up being both


 

Golden75, sorry there wasn't any code on facebook.


----------



## bajandoc86

SimJam divachyk 

That wheat germ oil did my hurr RIGHT!! Stinky tho....*shudders* I just screwed up my face and kept slathering it on. And then I steamed that sucka IN!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Golden75 

the ASIAN Coconut or the Cleansing Pudding? I personally like the Cleansing Pudding over the Cowash. 

The Cleansing Pudding gives a deeper 'cleanse' (almost like shampoo). The Coconut Cowash does a decent job and it's a decent price.

Claudie is good. I also like Hairveda's Amala Cleanse, and several others. Naturelle Grow isn't bad either.

Id get them both _*girl you know not to ask me*_


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Golden75
> 
> the ASIAN Coconut or the Cleansing Pudding? I personally like the Cleansing Pudding over the Cowash.
> 
> The Cleansing Pudding gives a deeper 'cleanse' (almost like shampoo). The Coconut Cowash does a decent job and it's a decent price.
> 
> Claudie is good. I also like Hairveda's Amala Cleanse, and several others. Naturelle Grow isn't bad either.
> 
> Id get them both *girl you know not to ask me*



IDareT'sHair -  thanks T!  I was referring to the coconut cowash, but thanks for the reminder on the pudding.  I want to try that at some point also.  I have the Amala, I like it, but I want to try some others.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Golden75

Well, I'd also look at (in no particular order):
Claudie's Jojoba 
Naturelle Grow's Herbal Cleanse & various
Bear Fruit Hair's Cleansing Conditioner the Yarrow, the Ginger and the Cottonseed
ASIAN Coconut
ASIAN Cleansing Pudding
Hydroquench Systems Cleansing Conditioners *both*
*CJ Daily Fix
Darcy's Cleansing Conditioner
*DevaCurl No Poo

*have them in the Stash but haven't tried them*

Jessicurl Too Shea! For some reason they list this with the Cleansers


----------



## IDareT'sHair

bajandoc86

Gurl...I told you Wheat Germ Stank!  And mine was Old.  

I finished it and will repurchase (at some point).  I forgot how much I really do like it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ltown Doesn't Claudie usually has stuff "Priced as Marked" i.e. no code necessary?


----------



## chebaby

i forgot to tell yall i got my KBN in the mail today and of course i used it. the formula has changed. kinda a lot. the ingredient list is much longer and includes things like betramonium metho whatever and ceteral whatever. a a few other things. the smell is also much lighter and the color is white when i might be wrong but i thought it was a brownish color just like the leave in.
luckily i kept my empty bottle from a few months ago and sure enough the ingredient list was much shorter a few months ago.

it still detangled and moisturized really well though so......


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

What KBN did you get and did you a Free Sample of that Butter.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> What KBN did you get and did you a Free Sample of that Butter.


 i got 2 of the shea aloe conditioner.
i aint seen no sample but imma check the box again


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

I got:
1 Oil
1 Hydrating Aloe & Shea
1 DC'er

And that Marvelous Sample of that Butter.  

Hmp. I'm getting that Butter.  So I hope they have another Sale soon.


----------



## SimJam

gosh I love this SM curl enhancing smoothie   works similar to BRBC for me


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> I got:
> 1 Oil
> 1 Hydrating Aloe & Shea
> 1 DC'er
> 
> And that Marvelous Sample of that Butter.
> 
> Hmp. I'm getting that Butter. So I hope they have another Sale soon.


 last time i tried the butter it was brick hard but if its soft and whipped i might have to try it again.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *last time i tried the butter it was brick hard but if its soft and whipped i might have to try it again.*


 
chebaby

Nah Gurl....It's Whipcity delicious.  It reminds me alot of BM's Luscious.

Soft, Whipped, Fluffy Goodness


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair - hmmph should've known you'd hit me with a list!  Thanks again T!

I have the CJ in the stash and the HQS lime cleanser.  But I'm using these pretty quick, well not the CJ, I'm saving that and I don't know why.  My WEN is moving quick too.  

I'll prob try the As I Am cleansers & Devacurl no poo since I can get those on the ground.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75 said:


> *I have the CJ in the stash and the HQS lime cleanser*. But I'm using these pretty quick, well not the CJ, I'm saving that and I don't know why. My WEN is moving quick too.
> 
> I'll prob try the As I Am cleansers & Devacurl no poo since I can get those on the ground.


 
Golden75

SCREAMS IN HORROR! 

How could I forget about HQS Coconut Lime and Strawberry Lime *luv 'dem*

Goes back and revamps my list.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair You are so crazy!!  ^^^

Hey, everyone! NO packages, no more ship notices


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

Hey Lady B!  Took care of that Hairitage situation & got my Sprout on.

My other Gleau should be here tomorrow.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> Brownie518
> 
> Hey Lady B!  Took care of that Hairitage situation & got my Sprout on.
> 
> My other Gleau should be here tomorrow.



IDareT'sHair

Hey, girlie!!! I actually didn't get anything. I couldn't access Etsy all day, for some reason. I'm all set with Hairitage. I have about 4 Joes, 2 Green Tea Times, a few other Soft & Creamy joints, and assorted others. 

What's Claudie's discount code? I know IPN's is Christmas . I might have to put it in for a couple more Root Foods and maybe TeaLightful Quench. I might get a few large sizes.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> Hey, girlie!!! I actually didn't get anything. I couldn't access Etsy all day, for some reason. I'm all set with Hairitage. I have about 4 Joes, 2 Green Tea Times, a few other Soft & Creamy joints, and assorted others.
> 
> *What's Claudie's discount code? I know IPN's is Christmas . *I might have to put it in for a couple more Root Foods and maybe TeaLightful Quench. I might get a few large sizes.


 
Brownie518  I haven't looked at Claudie's Site and.... Um....No You didn't.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> Brownie518  I haven't looked at Claudie's Site and.... Um....No You didn't.


IDareT'sHair

*cough* Girrlll.... Still got me rollin' over here!!!!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

Seriously though.  I thought I read someplace that Claudie's prices would be marked *no code*  

I haven't looked though, because I don't want to be Tempted.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> **cough* Girrlll.... Still got me rollin' over here!!!!! *


 
Brownie518

Gurl....She tore me skrait out the Frame.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair

I thought it was like that, also. I checked this afternoon and didn't see any discounts nor did I see her usual 'Sale' section with the details. I'll be checking again.
It does say that Khave orders should be shipping the 13th.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> Brownie518
> 
> Gurl....She tore me skrait out the Frame.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> I thought it was like that, also. I checked this afternoon and didn't see any discounts nor did I see her usual 'Sale' section with the details. I'll be checking again.
> *It does say that Khave orders should be shipping the 13th*.


 
Brownie518

WOW!  That's tomorrow. 

I can't wait for ya'll to get ya'lls Khave on (so I can hear all about it).


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


>


 

Brownie518  Hmp.  And had the Nerve to accuse me of gettin' my Volka On....


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> Brownie518
> 
> WOW!  That's tomorrow.
> 
> I can't wait for ya'll to get ya'lls Khave on (so I can hear all about it).


IDareT'sHair

Yes, I'm excited to try everything. 



IDareT'sHair said:


> Brownie518  Hmp.  And had the Nerve to accuse me of gettin' my Volka On....



:alcoholic


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518 She had me bent. Talkin' that foolishness.


_*knowin' she usin' that monee for her kids chri'miss_


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair

All jokes aside, I have never in my life.....erplexed
A hot funky mess from beginning to end.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518 She had me bent. Talkin' that foolishness.
> 
> 
> _*knowin' she usin' that monee for her kids chri'miss_


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> All jokes aside, I have never in my life.....erplexed
> *A hot funky mess from beginning to end. *


 
Brownie518

It was.  It started out just plain ugly and just got nastier.

I bet her kids have a nice Chri'miss.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> Brownie518
> 
> It was.  It *started out just plain ugly and just got nastier*.
> 
> I bet her kids have a nice Chri'miss.


IDareT'sHair

at bolded...it sure did!!! Ya'll were  almost from the jump!!! 


..............


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

We did. 

It was last year (BF) when I filed that 1st PP Dispute.  It was on from the Jump.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair

Yeah, ya'll had moments, for real. And I really wonder why? Others have had the same issues, asked the same questions, but have gotten far different responses. :scratchch


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518  She broke me & Ltown down.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair

She sure did!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518  Well, I'll just use my Sprout *cough* and love it.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> Brownie518  Well, I'll just use my Sprout *cough* and love it.


IDareT'sHair

Yeah, right. 

I'll hook you up, though


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518  Thanks Ms. B

Hmp.  Foolin' with her was gone make me get my Volka on or catch a case.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> Brownie518  Thanks Ms. B
> 
> Hmp.  Foolin' with her was gone make me get my Volka on or catch a case.


IDareT'sHair

Girl, it woulda made me do both!!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *Girl, it woulda made me do both!!! *


 
Brownie518

True. True.

ToysRUs gone be real happeh this weekend.....


----------



## Brownie518




----------



## Ltown

IDareT'sHair, Golden75, correction I went to claudie site here is the code *HAPPY*

*Christmas Sale begins Thursday December 13, 2012, ends Saturday December 15, 2012. Orders will ship 2-5 business days from the date of order. The discount is 25% off a minimum order of $15.00. The discount code is Happy, and cannot be combined with other offers*.

*Discount is not applicable to prior sales, sales taxes, shipping.*

*Happy Holidays from the staff of Claudie's Hair Revitalizer. Our office will be closed for the holidays, starting December 21, 2012 and will reopen on January 4, 2013. *

*The online store will remain open; with the understanding that orders will ship within 5-7 business days, from the date when we reopen.
*


----------



## Ltown

Good early morning ladies! 

No packages I'm looking around for sales don't need hairitage. ok 5 min later ordere md body butter and coco detangler. Ms. T hooked me up with samples and that detangler is great second to my manetail
@IDareT'sHair, how are you using wheatgerm oil? I use it as prepoo mix with aloevera gel as prepoo chicoro mix but haven't prepoo in a while. I have some oil to use up. I might mix some in one of my oil mixtures. It's hard to get out I have to shampoo twice to get it out.


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Golden75
> 
> SCREAMS IN HORROR!
> 
> How could I forget about HQS Coconut Lime and Strawberry Lime *luv 'dem*
> 
> Goes back and revamps my list.


 
IDareT'sHair - You're so silly


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

Afternoon Ladies.

I just opened my SSI box and was pleasantly surprised to have a full size sample of buriti hair milk with buriti and sapote oils. I don't remember seeing this on the site but I wasn't shopping for more leave ins. It's smells ok and the texture is like the coco leave in. I put some on buy my hair is so dirty I can't give it a fair assessment.

I mixed my henna for tomorrow. I made a nice tea mix for it too. I only have one henna left, gotta get a new supplier. May even see if I can find it on the ground at this one Indian shop.

Well off to work. Have a good day ladies.


----------



## Brownie518

Hey, ladies!!


----------



## chebaby

lmao i just went back and caught up a little IDareT'sHair, who said you been getting your vodka on?  you musta cussed someone out in email.


----------



## robot.

I picked up some Giovanni leave-in...I like the texture. I wish my hair was longer cuz at this length my hair likes everything. 

The texture/consistency of the HH is different than the old one (I still have some of an old bottle left). My hair just doesn't feel the same  That stuff was a staple for me but I guess it's time to move on.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ltown said:


> Good early morning ladies! *how are you using wheatgerm oil?* I use it as prepoo mix with aloevera gel as prepoo chicoro mix but haven't prepoo in a while. *I have some oil to use up. I might mix some in one of my oil mixtures. It's hard to get out I have to shampoo twice to get it out.*


 
@Ltown 

I just massage it in. I'm desperate to use up a few of the old(er) Oils I had in my Stash. I finally finished this one up. (and now I want to reup on it) But I won't for a while.

I have something that doesn't have a label on it. Not sure if it's Soybean, Safflower. I have no clue? This one is next on the list to go down.

robot.  Which Hairitage Hydrations consistency changed?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@chebaby

Gurl...You know me too well. SMH! @Brownie518 can you believe Che?

Anyway: I sent IPN an email and said: What the Heck? Where is Our Stuff? 

Cause she was having another Sale (Christmas) but haven't even fulfilled the BF Orders yet.erplexed.....

And Gurl, she wrote me right back and said: _"Are You Intoxicated sending me something like this? Hey I tell you what: I'm refunding your money and you are no longer able to order anything else from me EVER!" _*paraphrase*

And refunded my Money. Since she had all that money from BF, I'm sure she had 'sufficient funds' in her account (this time).


----------



## robot.

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Gurl...You know me too well. SMH! @Brownie518 can you believe Che?
> 
> Anyway: I sent IPN an email and said: What the Heck? Where is Our Stuff?
> 
> Cause she was having another Sale (Christmas) but haven't even fulfilled the BF Orders yet.erplexed.....
> 
> And Gurl, she wrote me right back and said: _"Are You Intoxicated sending me something like this? Hey I tell you what: I'm refunding your money and you are no longer able to order anything else from me EVER!" _*paraphrase*
> 
> And refunded my Money. Since she had all that money from BF, I'm sure she had 'sufficient funds' in her account (this time).


oh my gawdt  

i'm behind on all these acronyms yall are using but that is unacceptable


----------



## IDareT'sHair

robot. said:


> *oh my gawdt*
> 
> i'm behind on all these acronyms yall are using *but that is unacceptable *


 
robot.  She had already "Banned" Ltown from ever ordering again, now I've officially made her "List".....

I've never seen such poor CS in my entire life.


----------



## SimJam

OMG Miss T this lady sounds like maybe she hits up the volka on the regular !!!!


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Gurl...You know me too well. SMH! @Brownie518 can you believe Che?
> 
> Anyway: I sent IPN an email and said:* What the Heck? Where is Our Stuff? *
> 
> Cause she was having another Sale (Christmas) but haven't even fulfilled the BF Orders yet.erplexed.....
> 
> And Gurl, she wrote me right back and said: _"Are You Intoxicated sending me something like this? Hey I tell you what: I'm refunding your money and you are no longer able to order anything else from me EVER!" _*paraphrase*
> 
> And refunded my Money. Since she had all that money from BF, I'm sure she had 'sufficient funds' in her account (this time).


  wow she bold.  whats up with these crazy vendors?

but im dying at what you wrote her


----------



## IDareT'sHair

SimJam

I have no idea what's up with that Cray-Chick. 

I'm glad I can finally move on from her madness.

She had a few other 'choice' things to say to me as well.

It literally makes no sense at all to offer a Christmas Sale, when you haven't even processed the orders from BF.

But is that just me?erplexed


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> wow she bold.  whats up with these crazy vendors?
> 
> *but im dying at what you wrote her*


 
@chebaby

Um..Well...I actually meant to send that to @Brownie518 _*cough*_


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Um..Well...I actually meant to send that to @Brownie518 _*cough*_


 
she cant afford to be telling customers to take their money elsewhere though maybe she aint get that memo.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *she cant afford to be telling customers to take their money elsewhere though maybe she aint get that memo.*


 
@chebaby

She said some "other things" that basically equated to - _She didn't need my business, she has a Clientele_. 

Well, yeah, okay...let's see how long that last doing mess like that.erplexed


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> She said some "other things" that basically equated to - _She didn't need my business, she has a Clientele_.
> 
> Well, yeah, okay...let's see how long that last doing mess like that.erplexed


 i predict......naw im just joking. but c'mon, we know this company wont be around too much longer lol.
i aint never seen her products in nobodys goody bag at an event


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *i predict......*naw im just joking. but c'mon, we know this company wont be around too much longer lol.
> i aint never seen her products in nobodys goody bag at an event


 
chebaby

....


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@chebaby

I had problems 'dealing' with her, from the beginning, yet I wanted that Root Food (so I tried to make the relationship work), but it became increasingly difficult.

So, this was the final straw. She had the nerve to be 'offended' and she had that Sale either on November 28 or 30 (can't remember which) and ain't nobody heard nothing and now you advertising another Sale.erplexed

Hmp. I should be the one mad.

Girl Bye.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> ....


 
this reminds me of the curlbox scandal people were saying her attitude was nasty and she was telling customers to take their money elsewhere cause they were mad at getting things in their boxes like pink oil moisturizer
i started watching curlbox lady on YT and she seems nice and pleasant. but you never know. 
i aint getting no curlbox though you know we like full sizes.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> I had problems with 'dealing' with her, from the beginning, yet I wanted that Root Food (so I tried to make the relationship work), but it became increasingly difficult.
> 
> So, this was the final straw. She had the nerve to be 'offended' and she had that Sale either on November 28 or 30 (can't remember which) and *ain't nobody heard nothing and now you advertising another Sale*.erplexed
> 
> Hmp. I should be the ne mad.
> 
> Girl Bye.


 hate when people do that stuff they dont know how to take care of their customers.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Gurl...You know me too well. SMH! @Brownie518 can you believe Che?
> 
> Anyway: I sent IPN an email and said: What the Heck? Where is Our Stuff?
> 
> Cause she was having another Sale (Christmas) but haven't even fulfilled the BF Orders yet.erplexed.....
> 
> And Gurl, she wrote me right back and said: "Are You Intoxicated sending me something like this? Hey I tell you what: I'm refunding your money and you are no longer able to order anything else from me EVER!" *paraphrase*
> 
> And refunded my Money. Since she had all that money from BF, I'm sure she had 'sufficient funds' in her account (this time).



IDareT'sHair
What the pluck. This chick is on meth or something. Nobody need her ish. She has shady customer service.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@chebaby

She's always been Sugary-Syrupy-Sweet to Brownie....It's me she can't stand.  Oh and Ltown.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> She's always been Sugary-Syrupy-Sweet to Brownie....It's me she can't stand. Oh and Ltown.


 oh is she the one that wrote that email to Ltown too?
she must not like getting emails too much lmao.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel

She copped attitude with me recently and refunded my money, but had Insufficient Funds in her account and had to re-issue it.  So, she had to eat a Big Slice of Humble Pie.

But she's been off the hook (or the wall) with me, from Day 1.  Several others have had nothing but great experiences with her.  SMH.


----------



## chebaby

Beamodel said:


> @IDareT'sHair
> What the pluck.* This chick is on meth or something*. Nobody need her ish. She has shady customer service.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

Hey, did you ever find your sample of KBN Butter in your Box?  I lurve that little Butta'.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair said:


> Beamodel
> 
> She copped attitude with me recently and refunded my money, but had Insufficient Funds in her account and had to re-issue it.  So, she had to eat a Big Slice of Humble Pie.
> 
> But she's been off the hook (or the wall) with me, from Day 1.  Several others have had nothing but great experiences with her.  SMH.



IDareT'sHair
My gosh, note to self. NEVER ORDER FROM IPN. Some of these vendors act as though we need them. Um, there is a new vendor that pops up every 2 seconds. She won't last too long with that type of funky attitude. Acting like a Bia Bia tch


----------



## Beamodel

chebaby said:


>



chebaby
lol...


----------



## Shay72

Whew Claudie is nice to her staff. That is a nice amount of time off!

Scarf addiction has gone down a bit but I am trying to win a scarf on youtube. Coat addiction is flaring up. Trying to rotate through my coats & jackets to keep myself from buying anything else.

Still waiting on Sarenzo Beads & Claudie's from BF. Sarenzo is usually pretty quic bc she lives in VA. Oh yeah, I did get a ship notice. Lemme go back & check.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Hey, did you ever find your sample of KBN Butter in your Box? I lurve that little Butta'.


 i checked, i didnt get one i wonder i f it was just for people who spent a certain amount? i only spent $30 something dollars.


----------



## Shay72

IDareT'sHair Ltown
Nawl, what she can't handle is someone calling her out.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Shay72 

Shay...Gurl...it was terrible. And asked me if I was _intoxicated_ because I asked: "Where Our Stuff at?"

Stank Attitude.

Well, I got my $ back and that's all that matters. 

Next time, I might not be so lucky.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My 2nd Bottle of Gleau arrived today.


----------



## Ltown

Shay72 said:


> IDareT'sHair Ltown
> Nawl, what she can't handle is someone calling her out.





IDareT'sHair said:


> @Shay72
> 
> Shay...Gurl...it was terrible. And asked me if I was _intoxicated_ because I asked: "Where Our Stuff at?"
> 
> Stank Attitude.
> 
> Well, I got my $ back and that's all that matters.
> 
> Next time, I might not be so lucky.


Good morning!

Shay72, @ IDaret'shair, ipn is aweful, rude vendor. No hair products has done anything for my hair to put up with bad customer service.  Ms. T your patience with her was too much i knew she would get there with you just a matter of time. The economy is bad for businesses right now and are going out of business why would you act like this knowing women hair is important.  Her loss another gain for new vendor.


----------



## SimJam

Ltown said:


> Good morning!
> 
> Shay72, @ IDaret'shair, ipn is aweful, rude vendor. No hair products has done anything for my hair to put up with bad customer service.  Ms. T your patience with her was too much i knew she would get there with you just a matter of time. *The economy is bad for businesses right now and are going out of business why would you act like this knowing women hair is important. * Her loss another gain for new vendor.



she gots ride or die clientele !!!!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Used up 1 Hairveda's Almond Glaze.  I have x1 back up


----------



## Shay72

I'm watching a coat on ebay . We shall see.

So those products I wanted to give away are nearly gone. The first girl took 2/3 of the bag and barely left anything for the other girl, lol. I think I will look at my stash before I head out today to see if I can add to it. I think the 2nd girl might be coming to the office today. I think I might go to a meetup in January too so that will ensure everything is gone that I don't want.

Final list of what won't be going into 13--Luv Naturals, Curl Junkie, IPN, Shi Naturals, Hairtage Hydrations

What I would like to try in 13--CC Naturals, Hydratherma Naturals, Coco & Cream or is it Cream & Coco, Nikki Makes Scents, and maybe some Tiiva

ETA: Maybe not on Hydratherma. I've looked at two products and they have cones. I will have to continue to look at her other products.


----------



## Shay72

Reve Essentials and BASK is outta there too.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

Just finished my henna. The color came out nice so far a lil red hue nice shine.

Trying out the SSI Riche dc. So far so good. If it can moisturize and soften henna hair then I know its good. The consistency is smooth but not extremely thick. It spreads nice I only used 1/8 of the jar (12oz) to cover my whole head. It says use for 1 hour. I have my heat cap on with it now. I already detangled so I will have to try it another time. 

I like the SSI pomegranate it detangles great. I used it on dry hair with oil and the tangles melted away.


----------



## Golden75

Vonnieluvs08 said:


> Just finished my henna. The color came out nice so far a lil red hue nice shine.
> 
> Trying out the SSI Riche dc. So far so good. If it can moisturize and soften henna hair then I know its good. The consistency is smooth but not extremely thick. It spreads nice I only used 1/8 of the jar (12oz) to cover my whole head. It says use for 1 hour. I have my heat cap on with it now. I already detangled so I will have to try it another time.
> 
> I like the SSI pomegranate it detangles great. I used it on dry hair with oil and the tangles melted away.


 
@Vonnieluvs08 - I will be impatiently waiting for you final analysis in the SSI DC . I was singing the praises of the SSI Avocado condish - tangles melted on contact


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

IDareT'sHair

Sorry IPN went crazy on u like that. She is trippin royally. She was barely cordial to me when I emailed her when there was problems with my order. She thinks she has a bomb product line but clearly she is just holding on.

 I don't know why some folks don't get the memo that those who order online aren't willing to go thru sub par service and will gladly take business somewhere else esp PJs we have money to burn and it goes to the best company all the way around.

She needs to take notes from those that have been in the game for years. She is digging a grave for her business with these antics.


----------



## SimJam

I just saw myself in the bathroom mirror .... umm my hair is like twice the size it was this morning  sheesh

had to push my headbad halfway back my head to make it look more tame  My work environment is pretty relaxed but my hair was pushing it lololol


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72 said:


> Final list of what won't be going into 13--Luv Naturals, *Curl Junkie*, IPN, Shi Naturals, Hairtage Hydrations
> 
> What I would like to try in 13--CC Naturals, Hydratherma Naturals, Coco & Cream or is it Cream & Coco, Nikki Makes Scents, and maybe some Tiiva
> 
> ETA: Maybe not on Hydratherma. I've looked at two products and they have cones. I will have to continue to look at her other products.


 
@Shay72

Why may I ask?

Hey....did you get the Coat?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

SimJam  Speaking of Lamaur Bone Marrow, I think I may put that on my previously relaxed hair next week and see how that does to assist with run-off.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Vonnieluvs08 Right. She showed her Royal Behind. With her Huge STANS. *yeah right*

If they are, they won't be for long, because of that STANK Personality. 

I'm just glad she had 'Sufficient Funds' to refund my money this time.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

Yeah T. I don't understand how you 'ballin' but can't cover a refund? Unless she withdraws all the money so PayPal can't get her when things like this go down. Did u get all ur money? This time and the last?


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

Ugh! My hair won't dry. 

So I like the Riche by SSI. It got my henna hair nice and soft, I used it by itself for nearly 2 hours. And that was with heat. It's a reliable dc for dry hair. I think it would act the same after a hard protein treatment too. It could replace my Komaza olive if I wanted to stick with 1 less line.

I should have detangled with it since it took me 2.5hrs to twist and Bantu knot my hair. Those shed hairs get me every time.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Vonnieluvs08  I got errthang back.  But this is a sign to leave that chick alone.  For Good.

*off to look at SSI's new DC'er*


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Vonnieluvs08

That's a good price for that DC'er and it's 9 ounces. Interesting.

I wonder if the Orange EO would irritate my scalp? That's why I can't use HTN's Moisturizing DC'er (and I wanted to love that sooo bad). 

It tore my Scalp up. Orange & Grapefruit EOs for some reason don't agree with my scalp. I had to get up in the middle of the night and re-wash to get it out.

I can use HTN's Protein DC'er, but not the Moisturizing one.

SSI doesn't mention the Orange EO in the product description, but it is listed on the Jar.


----------



## Brownie518

Hey, ladies!! 

My Soultanicals came today. I'm about to open it and look at everything. My Claudie's shipped, too. Still waiting on Shescentit, IPN, and Silk Dreams.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

Keep me posted on the Soultanicals


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair

Hey, T! You know I will 

I'm sitting with my hair soaked in Trigga. Planning to wash in a little while.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518  Those Soultanical Names are as cute as can be!..

I pulled out my Claudie's Normalizing Rinse (the ACV one that has to be mixed), and I like it. = 2 Tbspns to 8 ounces of Water.

I put some in an empty HV Phinising Bottle (for easy application).  I think Imma like this.

I just wish it was already Pre-Mixed.  I'll finish up this bottle and think about re-ordering in the future.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair

Aren't they, though?? I'm looking at the ingredients of some other things and I can't beweave I didn't order more things to try. I think she had 30 off, too. That was a lapse on my part.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> Aren't they, though?? *I'm looking at the ingredients of some other things and I can't beweave I didn't order more things to try. I think she had 30 off, too. That was a lapse on my part. *


 
Brownie518  A Lapse on my part too, cause I shoulda' been payin' more attention to this one Black Friday. erplexed 

I completely let it slip by me.  I looked at it, but was too caught up tryna' get some KBN.


----------



## Brownie518

I haven't used that Bone Marrow in a looong time. Good stuff! I need to go on a good ole fashioned BSS run. Just walk around and pick up some old favs!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518  Yeah, I pulled that Jar out to follow-up with after I left the Beauty School, for that little extra something.

You are right, a good old Stand-By.

I'm seriously thinking about applying it to my ends next week.


----------



## Shay72

Lemme gone and take down my lil 1 lb ticker bc I have been cutting up .


----------



## Brownie518

I was trying to remember what I normally put on the prev. relaxed. Just remembered that I spray all over with Aphogee Green Tea Keratin, let that dry and then cover it with Shi Naturals Prepoo Buttercreme.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> I was trying to remember what I normally put on the prev. relaxed. Just remembered that I spray all over with Aphogee Green Tea Keratin, let that dry and then cover it with *Shi Naturals Prepoo Buttercreme.*


 
Brownie518  I do something very similar.  I use a Vial of Wella Keratin Oil all over let dry and use either Summit Sensitive or Coconut Oil on Ends.

I said I was going to try (bolded)


----------



## Brownie518

Yo, $20 shipping for 5 items is crazy. I've sent out more than 5 for much less!!! Jus' sayin'!!


----------



## Shay72

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Shay72
> 
> Why may I ask?
> 
> Hey....did you get the Coat?


Girl, just bored by the products and she only have 2 sales a year. 

Nope, but doesn't mean I won't


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> Yo, $20 shipping for 5 items is crazy. I've sent out more than 5 for much less!!! Jus' sayin'!!


 
@Brownie518 Hmp. Who doing that? Shi?


----------



## dmples2

IDareT'sHair said:


> @SimJam
> 
> I have no idea what's up with that Cray-Chick.
> 
> I'm glad I can finally move on from her madness.
> 
> *She had a few other 'choice' things to say to me as well*.
> 
> It literally makes no sense at all to offer a Christmas Sale, when you haven't even processed the orders from BF.
> 
> But is that just me?erplexed


 
*@I DareT's Hair Girrrrrl, you know we nosy what did she say. It will be February before she finish those orders. I saw her sale and I was like heck no. We would be going back and forth in emails cursing each other out. You need to move on and not mess with her again because she is CRAZY.*


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72  I haven't dug into my CJ Stash I bought via AveYou.  I'll work on it this Spring.  I sold a couple things.

Well, I know I won't be getting any IPN in 13. 

BnB's and Shi both are on the chopping block because of their Shipping Rates.  Nice Ladies tho', just bad shipping costs.

I can see me eliminating Kyra too (no reason).  

All others will be hit & miss depending on Sales.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

dmples2 said:


> *@I DareT's Hair Girrrrrl, you know we nosy what did she say. It will be February before she finish those orders. I saw her sale and I was like heck no. We would be going back and forth in emails cursing each other out. You need to move on and not mess with her again because she is CRAZY.*


 
@dmples2

Girl, just total non-sense. About: _how big her client-base is_. Who Cares? 

Girl, Utter and complete Foolishness.


----------



## dmples2

IDareT'sHair said:


> @dmples2
> 
> Girl, just total non-sense. About: _how big her client-base is_. Who Cares?
> 
> Girl, Utter and complete Foolishness.


 
*Her clientale isn't that big.  If so, she would not have had a BF sale and turn around and had a Christmas sale too. She would have been too busy trying to get all her BF orders filled and shipped. Yep, just plain ol foolishness.*


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@dmples2 

It was my own fault. It just has never been a smooth relationship. 

She has clowned me from the very beginning. ...

And I've had too many CS issues with her to count.

But there are others, that have had nothing but success buying from her. 

For me and a few others...not so much.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518 Hmp. Who doing that? Shi?


IDareT'sHair

.....


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518

I just don't understand why they don't simply do Flat Rate boxes. It doesn't make any sense at all.

Girl, the Spurrrrrrt is up in these Fangas tonight! I want somethin'


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> I just don't understand why they don't simply do Flat Rate boxes. It doesn't make any sense at all.
> 
> Girl, the Spurrrrrrt is up in these Fangas tonight! I want somethin'


IDareT'sHair

Girrlll, mine are twitchin' right now!!!  I do need to place that second Claudie's order, though. I'm lookin at more Soultanicals, though...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518 Ha, Ha! I just left Claudie's Site too. 

I also went to: NaturallyTheStore and had some Jessicurl WDT & Too Shea! Locked & Loaded, but didn't hit PayNah.erplexed *yet*


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

I might pick up that Njoi right quick.


----------



## bronzebomb

IDareT'sHair said:
			
		

> @chebaby
> 
> Gurl...You know me too well. SMH! @Brownie518 can you believe Che?
> 
> Anyway: I sent IPN an email and said: What the Heck? Where is Our Stuff?
> 
> Cause she was having another Sale (Christmas) but haven't even fulfilled the BF Orders yet.erplexed.....
> 
> And Gurl, she wrote me right back and said: "Are You Intoxicated sending me something like this? Hey I tell you what: I'm refunding your money and you are no longer able to order anything else from me EVER!" *paraphrase*
> 
> And refunded my Money. Since she had all that money from BF, I'm sure she had 'sufficient funds' in her account (this time).



Okay, wait!  She said this???  My goodness

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## bronzebomb

carol's daughter code for 30% off is Secret30. 


Until midnight, plus free shipping

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## Shay72

Got a Claudie's shipping notice yesterday.


----------



## divachyk

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Gurl...You know me too well. SMH! @Brownie518 can you believe Che?
> 
> Anyway: I sent IPN an email and said: What the Heck? Where is Our Stuff?
> 
> Cause she was having another Sale (Christmas) but haven't even fulfilled the BF Orders yet.erplexed.....
> 
> And Gurl, she wrote me right back and said: _"Are You Intoxicated sending me something like this? Hey I tell you what: I'm refunding your money and you are no longer able to order anything else from me EVER!" _*paraphrase*
> 
> And refunded my Money. Since she had all that money from BF, I'm sure she had 'sufficient funds' in her account (this time).



I'm getting caught up and came across the above and just feel like


----------



## faithVA

Who are y'all talking about?


----------



## robot.

I reeeally want to try the avocado condish from SSI, I can't wait for her to open back up...The honey rinse and banana dc looks yum too.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

Morning ladies.

So I totally hate how my hair looked so I twisted it back up. It's nice and soft and shiny but it looks crazy. It's also short because it didn't dry completely.

Gotta figure out what I'm going to do with it. The Darcy's smoothing really makes it feel nice. I'm going to try it with my next twist out. Definitely will reorder.


----------



## bronzebomb

ATTACH]182169[/ATTACH]

My only purchase!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## IDareT'sHair

bronzebomb

Cute MJ Bag!

So how many lines are you currently using?  Is Miss Jessies the only one you're using now?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My Claudie shipped.  YAY!


----------



## bronzebomb

IDareT'sHair - girl, no!  I have so much stuff I don't need to purchase anything!  But I couldn't pass up the BOGO, free shipping, & no taxes!

I just made a homemade growth concoction 



It smells funny any my scalp is tingling!  I may even have a headache in the morning...

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## IDareT'sHair

bronzebomb  *Drools at Original Bottle of Mega-Tek*


----------



## Shay72

bronzebomb
Always shows pics. Maybe we should start doing that? I dunno I might be too lazy for alladat.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My Hairitage Shipped from the 12/12/12 Sale.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75

What's Up G?


----------



## Golden75

Had to toss my Shi-Naturals Tea Spritz.  All dem herbs turned to chunks and mold


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75 

I need to look at mine.  It's in a Dark Bottle.  It's in the Fridge tho'.  

I'll have to check it out.erplexed

I need to look. 

If it's not (molded), I'll pull it out and use it w/in the next couple wash days.


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair said:


> Golden75
> 
> What's Up G?



IDareT'sHair - Just chillin'

Make sure you check carefully.  The little green dots were on the little chunks that stuck to the stem of sprayer.  When I poured it out huge chunks.  Hope it don't clog my sink


----------



## divachyk

Massaged in Happy Hempy on my hair last night and my ng feels nice today. I'm pleased. This is my first time using this product. I'm trying my best to get through this stash. Problem is, my hair is so picky that I have to use one thing here, one thing there. Takes forever to get through a stash that way.


----------



## Brownie518

Hey ladies.
My Claudie's should be here before next wash day (Wed.) so I plan to use the Khave stuff. I used the Knot Sauce from Soultanicals as a final rinse and it is the BIZ!!!! Super detangler and great moisture!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518  My Claudie also shipped.  I want some Knot Sauce.


----------



## Shay72

Carol's Daughter
20% off until 1/15/13
Code: Essence


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72

Shay, what did you get from Soultanicals again?

I bought some Knot Sauce.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 Shay72 Lita Beamodel

Okay Girls, what other Soultanicals should I be looking at?  Here are the thangs I'm interested in:

Marula Max
Curl Elastic
Wrappers Delight Kink Drink
Sorrell Kink Drink

What do ya'll have?


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair said:


> Brownie518 Shay72 Lita Beamodel
> 
> Okay Girls, what other Soultanicals should I be looking at?  Here are the thangs I'm interested in:
> 
> Marula Max
> Curl Elastic
> Wrappers Delight Kink Drink
> Sorrell Kink Drink
> 
> What do ya'll have?



@ IDareT'sHair
I was looking at that curl DC and the Marula. Lita review has me wanting the entire line, lol. Yummy


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel  That Wrappers Delight and that other Spritz sounds perfect for Summer.  

I like a little _Refresher_ in the Summa'.


----------



## Shay72

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Shay72
> 
> Shay, what did you get from Soultanicals again?
> 
> I bought some Knot Sauce.


 
Nada. I tried to order from the site like 3-4 times and it  kept cutting up. I took that as a sign.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72  My Bad.  I coulda' sworn you got somma' 'dat.

So who all did you end up ordering from this year?


----------



## Shay72

IDareT'sHair
Sarenzo Beads, Claudie's, and Coily Head Chick


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72 said:


> *Sarenzo Beads, Claudie's, and Coily Head Chick*


 
@Shay72

Right. I did know this. 

But for some reason, I thought you ended up hittin' PayNah on some more stuff.

ETA:  Will CHC be a repurchase?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Currently waiting on:

Rose Petal Tea
Claudie
Hairitage Hydrations
Soultanicals
Naturally The Store

*I need to quit while I can*


----------



## Lita

Brownie518 said:


> Hey ladies.
> My Claudie's should be here before next wash day (Wed.) so I plan to use the Khave stuff. I used the Knot Sauce from Soultanicals as a final rinse and it is the BIZ!!!! Super detangler and great moisture!!



Brownie518 Yes the knot sauce is the deal..I love it..Talk about moisture..The Mango Dip is my A+..Thebomb.com..


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita

Soultincals has great products & reasonable shipping..


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Lita

I wish I woulda' known about the Mango Dip before I placed my order.  

Wonder if that code lasts?


----------



## Lita

IDareT'sHair said:


> Lita
> 
> I wish I woulda' known about the Mango Dip before I placed my order.
> 
> Wonder if that code lasts?



IDareT'sHair I don't know,but she is supposed to have a sale soon..I'm on the look-out so I can stock up..I want to try the scalp pomade..


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Lita  Thanks for that tip.  

Okay....I'll be on the Look-Out for the Sale (and of course, watching ya'll PJ's)...


----------



## Lita

IDareT'sHair said:


> Currently waiting on:
> 
> Rose Petal Tea
> Claudie
> Hairitage Hydrations
> Soultanicals
> Naturally The Store
> 
> *I need to quit while I can*



IDareT'sHair I need to quit too..You should see my list..Post later..lol


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita

I have some items coming in this week..Henna Sooq/Heritage etc..


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Lita Gurl..somebody need to: .......

Imma really work through this Stash hard this Winter, in time to Haul HARD during the Mother's Day Sales


----------



## Lita

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Lita Gurl..somebody need to: .......
> 
> Imma really work through this Stash hard this Winter, in time to Haul HARD during the Mother's Day Sales



IDareT'sHair I'm looking for one more year round Leave-in....One more..I would like 3 to rotate with..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita

I'm a Dc junkie...Don't tell nobody..lol


----------



## Lita

Bumping.....


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Lita Gurl...I ain't lookin' for nuttin'.

But...when SSI reopens, I think I want to try that Riche DC'er....


----------



## Lita

IDareT'sHair I'm looking at Riche Dc too...

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Lita

Imma definitely pick that Riche up and maybe either another Coco Creme L-I (back up) 

Or a Moisture Mist Leave-In *which I've never tried*


----------



## Lita

IDareT'sHair said:


> Brownie518 Shay72 Lita Beamodel
> 
> Okay Girls, what other Soultanicals should I be looking at?  Here are the thangs I'm interested in:
> 
> Marula Max
> Curl Elastic
> Wrappers Delight Kink Drink
> Sorrell Kink Drink
> 
> What do ya'll have?



IDareT'sHair Thr Marula is very,very softening,I first tried it on dry hair & it moist it right up..

Wrappers Delight I sprayed on my roots,made it nice soft,great 2nd day refresher..I can see me going crazy with this in the summer..

The Elastic Dc nice tex,I can see myself using this all summer..


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Lita said:


> *Thr Marula is very,very softening,I first tried it on dry hair & it moist it right up..*
> 
> *Wrappers Delight I sprayed on my roots,made it nice soft,great 2nd day refresher..I can Ser me going crazy with this in the summer..*
> 
> *The Elastic Dc nice tex,I can see myself using this all summer..*
> 
> 
> Happy Hair Growing!


 
Lita

Hmp.  So what you are really saying is I need all of these  Dang!

Yep.  I need a Sale.erplexed


----------



## Lita

IDareT'sHair said:


> Lita
> 
> Hmp.  So what you are really saying is I need all of these  Dang!
> 
> Yep.  I need a Sale.erplexed



IDareT'sHair The good thing about it..She has samples..Try them when the SALE happens..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita

My phone is double typing everything...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Lita

The things like the Kink Drink and a few others, I can actually wait until Summer to pick up.  

I'll only get stuff I can use during the Winter months.


----------



## Brownie518

Lita said:


> @IDareT'sHair I don't know,but she is supposed to have a sale soon..I'm on the look-out so I can stock up..*I want to try the scalp pomade..*
> 
> 
> Happy Hair Growing!


Lita

The Scalp Rub...i got that one. I'm going to try it later this week.  That jar was filled to the brim, too.


----------



## Brownie518

Soultanicals...I got the Mango Slip, the DC, and that Marula Moisture


----------



## divachyk

Brownie518, I used IPN tea spritz under my prepoo yesterday and like it a lot. Think you use yours under your DC, right? I tried using IPN as a daily spritz when I first got it but it made my hair feel hard.


----------



## Lita

Brownie518 said:


> Lita
> 
> The Scalp Rub...i got that one. I'm going to try it later this week.  That jar was filled to the brim, too.



Brownie518 Yes,her products are filled to the top..I like that..Can't wait to hear your review about the scalp pomade...


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Brownie518

divachyk - I had the same issue using it as a daily. Way too hard but it works great with my prepoos and under my DCs.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518

Hey Ya' Ms. B!


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair

Hey, T!!

I must be goin crazy. I swore I was posting in the Coffee/Tea thread. I guess because I was talking about tea spritz.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair

You know I got more Soultanicals....


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

I was wondering if that was a new Soultanicals order?.... 

Somebody asked you a question in that IPN thread.

You know Liquid Gold has "Free Shipping?"


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> I was wondering if that was a new Soultanicals order?....
> 
> Somebody asked you a question in that IPN thread.
> 
> You know Liquid Gold has "Free Shipping?"


IDareT'sHair

Yep, a new one. 

I saw that question...

I meant to ask if they were having a sale or something when I saw you ordered. Can we still use the LHCF discount, too?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> I meant to ask if they were having a sale or something when I saw you ordered. *Can we still use the LHCF discount, too?*


 
DANG!  Good Catch! 

I shoulda' tried that.  I'm sure it woulda' worked. (And I looked at that Discount Code and didn't do it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

I just did a Mock Liquid Gold Cart and it worked.

*i emailed them*


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair -  how is the mineral rich working for you?  Notice any increased growth?  One post had me :scratchchin


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75

It's good G!  

You know I'm also taking Viviscal too.  They are both supporting each other well.

And the Energy is an extra-added plus.  Nice Liquid Supplement.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> DANG!  Good Catch!
> 
> I shoulda' tried that.  I'm sure it woulda' worked. (And I looked at that Discount Code and didn't do it.





IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> I just did a Mock Liquid Gold Cart and it worked.
> 
> *i emailed them*


IDareT'sHair

As a certified professional Haula', I am appalled that you forgot the code!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Shay72

Brownie518 said:


> @IDareT'sHair
> 
> As a certified professional Haula', I am appalled that you forgot the code!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *As a certified professional Haula', I am appalled that you forgot the code!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


 
@Brownie518 On the durn phone.....  Half payin' attention & messin' up.erplexed

Hmp. You the one that certified me.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72 

Shay, you know she was wrong for that....


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518 On the durn phone.....  Half payin' attention & messin' up.erplexed
> 
> Hmp. You the one that certified me.


IDareT'sHair

Sure did.  Master trainer!!!!


----------



## Brownie518

My Silk Dreams shipped!!  And my Claudie's came today! I didn't get to open it before I left for work but I will surely be opening it as soon as I get home in the morning.  Khave!!


----------



## Lita

My Coily Head Chick-Shipped..


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita

Brownie518 said:


> My Silk Dreams shipped!!  And my Claudie's came today! I didn't get to open it before I left for work but I will surely be opening it as soon as I get home in the morning.  Khave!!



Brownie518 Hi,Don't forget to do a review on that Khave..


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## SimJam

somebody please tell me why I got an order update from IPN when I havnt even ordered anything


----------



## Golden75

SimJam said:


> somebody please tell me why I got an order update from IPN when I havnt even ordered anything


 
SimJam - I got that too.  I was like perplexed.  Then figured she just sent it out to errybody.  Cause I have never ordered a thing.

I am itching for that Soultanicals.  I like that free shipping over $50 is standard, no code needed .  May be I'll grab some in January once I get some of this stuff used up.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Hmp. 

Ya'll Betta' tell me why I GOT IT when I Unsubcribed to her after her latest ranting/tongue-lashing. 

She need to go head with that.

And I also reported it to SPAM.



btw: I did get a refund from Liquid Gold for my LHCF Code and my Claudie Shipped.


----------



## SimJam

IDareT'sHair said:


> Hmp.
> 
> Ya'll Betta' tell me why I GOT IT when I Unsubcribed to her after her latest ranting/tongue-lashing.
> 
> She need to go head with that.
> 
> And I also reported it to SPAM.
> 
> 
> 
> btw: I did get a refund from Liquid Gold for my LHCF Code and my Claudie Shipped.



Miss T I would have figured SHE put YOUR email as spam considering you are persona non grata in her books 

and that email was ratchet as all hayle. talmbout if shes sitting at her computer answering emails, then she cant be sending out orders .... and that even if it means working on christmas day to get out orders she will make it happen (christmas day bolded like she doing her customers a favour) .... she cray?

chile get yo niece/nephew cousin sister baby daddy to help you out with either answering emails or packing orders ... she needs go read business 101 for dumbos.

and the fact that she sent out a mass email to everybody (even non customers) means that she doesn't even have a database of current orders and their contacts. All shes doing is advertising her mismanagement to potential customers who may not have even known that she has issues with fulfilling orders in a timely manner


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@SimJam  Ms. Jam: Gurl......That's some skrait up Nicca-Mess. 

I'm glad I'm done with her once & for all. 

I just hope errbody that ordered....get their stuff and if not........


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I got the most lovely package from Hairitage Hydrations 

OMMGEEEE She told me she was gone send me _a few samples_ and she did.

Everything looks/smells amazing.  I guess she's coming out with some new Stuff.

Absolutely wonderful.  I can't wait to try everything.


----------



## Ltown

Hello ladies and lurkers!

Is everyone ready for Christmas, other than hair products?

I don't have anymore right now, I'll jump on the soultanical later there are some things I want to try but stash too big and I can't keep track


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ltown

You need to go on over to that: It's Perfectly Natural Thread.oke:


----------



## Lita

SimJam said:


> somebody please tell me why I got an order update from IPN when I havnt even ordered anything



Lol....,,

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Lita

She even didn't order.erplexed


----------



## Lita

IDareT'sHair said:


> Lita
> 
> She even didn't order.erplexed



IDareT'sHair Lol..I didnt order either & I got 2 emails from IPN..Lol

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Lita

Yeah......I saw that.

Hmp.  And you know I didn't.


----------



## Lita

IDareT'sHair said:


> I got the most lovely package from Hairitage Hydrations
> 
> OMMGEEEE She told me she was gone send me _a few samples_ and she did.
> 
> Everything looks/smells amazing.  I guess she's coming out with some new Stuff.
> 
> Absolutely wonderful.  I can't wait to try everything.



IDareT'sHair Yeah,what goodies..Me noisy..lol


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita

IDareT'sHair said:


> Lita
> 
> Yeah......I saw that.
> 
> Hmp.  And you know I didn't.



Lol..You got one too..lol....She lost me with that mess..Dont know what's up with IPN.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Lita 

She had mentioned before BF that she wanted to send me a few Samples to try.

I placed an during the 12/12/12 for 8 ounces of Sprout (which I received today) and she also sent me:

2 Different Leave-Ins.  I don't think she has names for those yet. The ingredients were all hand-written (as I think she is still in the Formulation stage).

1 Peach Lotion that smells amazing *not sure if for Hair/Body or Both?

and a small Jar of something that smells absolutely amazing.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Lita  One of Claudie orders came today too.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

Evening ladies.

Thanks for clarifying the IPN nonsense. I saw the title of the email like wth but was like I didn't order no mess so she must be confused. She is so triflin.

Anyway, I went to see the Hobbit today and had hand in hair syndrome during the 3 hours and did a twist out. It came out nice which I was surprised since I was just messing with it since I'm going to wash tonight. Going to use hv tea condish and Komaza intense dc. 

Plan to braid it to stretch it then twist it back up. I have to work for nearly 2 weeks straight so I won't have time or energy to do my hair. 

I'm not really feeling the shorter length but I know I needed to take that much off. I plan to keep up with trimming in 2013 and probably heat free again.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Vonnieluvs08 I cannot beweave you still have some Komaza Intense *jelly* 

That was some good stuff. I hate that it was discontinued.


----------



## felic1

IPN is sending out an order update to all customers past and present. I got one. I wondered why. I had someting in a cart but that was it!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

felic1  Gurl.....Maybe it's a Marketing Strategy.

Baawwaahhaaaa

*Highly Doubtful*

You know like, you'll go ahead and place an order because you got the email or something like that....yeah....I'm reaching.


----------



## divachyk

SimJam said:


> somebody please tell me why I got an order update from IPN when I havnt even ordered anything





Golden75 said:


> SimJam - I got that too.  I was like perplexed.  Then figured she just sent it out to errybody.  Cause I have never ordered a thing.
> 
> I am itching for that Soultanicals.  I like that free shipping over $50 is standard, no code needed .  May be I'll grab some in January once I get some of this stuff used up.



SimJam & Golden75, I swear I've received like 5 or more of those emails. At first I was like  now I'm just like yawn:.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

divachyk

5 D?  WOW!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Used up:

1 Claudie Hairline & Temple Revitalizer

1 b/up came today & I have another Jar on the way.


----------



## divachyk

IDareT'sHair said:


> divachyk
> 
> 5 D?  WOW!



YES MA'AM...at first I thought, what did I buy? I was frantically searching my purchase history. Now, I'm just like, psssh, not this email again. IDareT'sHair


----------



## IDareT'sHair

divachyk said:


> YES MA'AM...at first I thought, what did I buy? I was frantically searching my purchase history. *Now, I'm just like, psssh, not this email again.*


 

divachyk  Hmp.  I immediately reported mine to SPAM

Will be curious to see how all this turns out.


----------



## SimJam

IPN sending out emails


----------



## Brownie518

Hey, ladies!! I had a terrible night at work and missed all of you! 

I opened my Claudie's and the Khave stuff smells good. The scent is Sweet Bossanova or something like that. I'm doing my hair wednesday evening so I plan to try the Leave in and oil after that. 
I can't wait to get my Silk Dreams!!!! 
So now I'm only waiting on IPN...


----------



## SimJam

^^^^ Brownie hope your packages helped you forget ur horrible day at work^^^^
and hope today is much better 

Imma get to play with my things this evening  cant wait


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Hey Everyone! Mernin'.

I had a cart locked & loaded with Soultanicals but decided to wait to hit PayNah until after the 1st of the Year.

So I'll be suspending all purchasing.  Unless somebody has a Great New Years Eve Sale or something

My Liquid Gold Shipped. 

Waiting On:

Claudie #2
Soultanicals
Liquid Gold
NaturallyTheStore


----------



## SimJam

waiting in the airport for my sis to come pick me up


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Hey Ladies!

I did switch right up in Walgreen's & got during B1 G1 Free, here's what I got:

Grow & Strengthen Treatment Masque x2
Heat Protect Keratin Leave-In Conditioning Cream x2


----------



## Beamodel

Brownie518 said:


> IDareT'sHair
> 
> As a certified professional Haula', I am appalled that you forgot the code!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



IDareT'sHair & Brownie518
This had me ROTF LMBO  Hey aint no shame in the game


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel said:


> *This had me ROTF LMBO  Hey aint no shame in the game *


 
Beamodel  Look Ms. Model....Gurl....Don't pay no attention to Ms. B!

Ain't nobody certified.....


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair said:


> Beamodel  Look Ms. Model....Gurl....Don't pay no attention to Ms. B!
> 
> Ain't nobody certified.....



IDareT'sHair
LOL - Get yo haul on...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Beamodel

Girl...I said I was going to stop! 

I still want to get that EVOO & Moringa Butter that @Lita suggested. 

I had it in my hand and put it back.erplexed


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel *cough* Girl, between me & you and the doorpost...

I had a Cart full of Soultanicals and backed it out because it's too close to Christmas to be waiting on some packages.

Folks all off kilter right about now.  

So, it's best I wait until after the 1st of the Year.  Unless they offer 30-40%


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair said:


> Beamodel *cough* Girl, between me & you and the doorpost...
> 
> I had a Cart full of Soultanicals and backed it out because it's too close to Christmas to be waiting on some packages.
> 
> Folks all off kilter right about now.
> 
> So, it's best I wait until after the 1st of the Year.  Unless they offer 30-40%





IDareT'sHair said:


> @Beamodel
> 
> Girl...I said I was going to stop!
> 
> I still want to get that EVOO & Moringa Butter that @Lita suggested.
> 
> I had it in my hand and put it back.erplexed



IDareT'sHair & Lita
I want to order some more Soutanicals too but I will wait for a sale and/or whenever my knot sauce arrives. But yes, I read Lita review and Gawd, I want some other products. FYI I used Curly Kinks DC again with oil and this time it was a no go. No moisture no nothing erplexed


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel

I might swing back by Walgreen's on my way to work in the a.m. & pick up that Butta'.

That B1 G1 got me.....


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair said:


> Beamodel
> 
> I might swing back by Walgreen's on my way to work in the a.m. & pick up that Butta'.
> 
> That B1 G1 got me.....



IDareT'sHair
I might go pass by too


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel said:


> *I might go pass by too*


 
Beamodel

You know you goin'!  If you do, which ones are you getting?


----------



## Ltown

Hi ladies! 

what's on sale at walgreen shea or nubian? I wouldn't touch that spam IPN might mess up your computer. Karma is awesome, it always come back to bite you


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ltown said:


> Hi ladies!
> 
> *what's on sale at walgreen shea or nubian?* I wouldn't touch that spam IPN might mess up your computer. Karma is awesome, it always come back to bite you


 
Ltown

Both are on Sale.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair said:


> Beamodel
> 
> You know you goin'!  If you do, which ones are you getting?



@ IDareT'sHair
I wonna look at the Nubian line. I've tried Shea Moisture. The purification mask is the only thing I like.


----------



## Lita

Beamodel said:


> IDareT'sHair & Lita
> I want to order some more Soutanicals too but I will wait for a sale and/or whenever my knot sauce arrives. But yes, I read Lita review and Gawd, I want some other products. FYI I used Curly Kinks DC again with oil and this time it was a no go. No moisture no nothing erplexed



Beamodel Well,we both tried with Curly Kinks Dc...The gel is know in my HG,too bad for the Dc..I'll keep mixing it with other stuff to get rid of it.


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita

If Curly Kinks has another sale only thing I will repurchase is the Coil Kinks Gel.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel said:


> @ IDareT'sHair
> I wonna look at the Nubian line. I've tried Shea Moisture. *The purification mask is the only thing I like.*


 
Beamodel  I like this too.


----------



## Beamodel

Lita said:


> Beamodel Well,we both tried with Curly Kinks Dc...The gel is know in my HG,too bad for the Dc..I'll keep mixing it with other stuff to get rid of it.
> 
> Happy Hair Growing!



@ Lita
That's a good idea to mix it. I'm gonna try the curl jam after I finish this HQS puttyful.


----------



## Brownie518

Hey, ladies.Missed you all again,but this time I was asleep. I'm off today, at least.

Honestly, I hope no one has any Christmas sales and justwaits to have something New Year's.  I don't want to be tempted. I got nerve, huh?  If there are sales and I am able to resist perplexed) then I plan to wait until February before I start gettin' down again. We'll see how that works out...


----------



## chebaby

Chello ladies
I've been out of town for the past few days. I brought with me samples of oyin products. Ran out of honey hemp the first day. So I had to go to sephora and get carols daughter chocolate conditioner. I've been co washing everyday cause dew and s&d don't do what I want for my hair.
I made boo thang run to the store to get me some ampro gel so I ca. Do a bun.
When I get home imma steam with kbb mask. I miss using coco curls.
And I decided to do YouTube videos.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby   I was wondering where Ms. Che-Lady was.  Hope you're having Fun. 

And hope Mr. Boo-Thang is able to hang.  You sound happy.

Hmp.  You know I ain't sayin' nothin' 'bout them Videos. 

We'll talk when you get home.


----------



## SimJam

mernin laydeez, 

ummm what BOGO at walgreens? _edit Ok I saw its SM yay_  I need to walk out there since I forgot the memory card for my camera, and might as well I take a look at .... ummm whatever u talmbout :look

also cant find my liquid gold order, my sister says she remembers it coming, just doesn't know what she did with it 

everything else is here but that package


----------



## SimJam

ok, neither shea moisture nor nubian heritage were on sale  
SM was 2.99 off though, so I got a curl enhancing smoothie.


----------



## chebaby

Lol hey T
Girl my first video gonna be on oyin s&d being a chunky mess. That stuff looks like curdled cheese or something.


----------



## natura87

Just wrote 3 paragraphs and accidentally erased them.



Anywho... I've been busy with work so I have been so MIA. II found a detangler that might make holy grail status. Ist called Aunt Jackie's Knot on my Watch. My BSS finally carries products for naturals but I restrained myself and only bought the Aunt Jackies for now.

I want to try Soultanicals but I am willing to wait for a sale. I have 2 more uses of my Oyin HH..I transfered it into an old CJ jar I has lying around. Still havent found my CJ Argan and Olive conditioner.


----------



## Brownie518

Evenin', ladies!
I just finished drying my hair. Used Claudie's Kahve leave in. My hair dried so soft and silky, moisturized, too. So far, so good. I think that will definitely be a keeper. 

Finished up Claudie's Normalizing conditioner, no back up.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

*cough* I did run all up in through another Walgreen's and picked up that EVOO & Moringa Butter.  

So, I'm done hauling Nubie until I can do a proper analysis.  

I have enough to determine if I like it, if I do, I'll pick some more up next time they have B1 G1.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Dang!  Where is errbody?  

At chebaby will be waiting for that review.  I know you gone skrait clown talmbout curdled cheese.  SMH


----------



## Golden75

chebaby said:


> Lol hey T
> Girl my first video gonna be on oyin s&d being a chunky mess. That stuff looks like curdled cheese or something.



This happened to me when I bought from Curlmart.  My sample from Oyin was fine.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75  How did it perform?  Could you get past the Curdle & actually use it or was it a Toss?


----------



## Lita

Got Shipping Notices for 5 orders..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Brownie518

Next wash day, I plan to try the Kahve DC. Probably Monday morning. So far, the leave in, lotion, and oil are great.  Just like I thought they would be. I hope she adds a pomade or butter or something to the line. That would be sweet! 

I didn't get to Walgreens for the B1G1. I have to run out Saturday morning so I'll stop if I pass one. See what they doin with that Nubian. 

It is freakin' pouring and the wind is ridiculous.


----------



## SimJam

wasnt there a thread with a liquid gold coupon for lhcf members?
I dont see it !!!!

just gonna reorder my green magics, whenever ,y sister finds that package I,ll just have extra 

their shipping is fast so I think it should get here while Im still here.


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Golden75 How did it perform? Could you get past the Curdle & actually use it or was it a Toss?


 
IDareT'sHair - I used it a few times, but I think I ended up tossing it.  I think performance may have been compromised.  The smell seemed strong too and it seemed stickier.  I also purchased Juices & Berries and it smelled so disgustingly sweet, that my boo thang  told me never to use whatever I used cause it made him feel like .  Needless to say, I will never order Oyin from CM again.  Matter of fact, even my HH from that order smelled overly orange.  All these items were previously purchased from Oyin with no issue.  At that time, I wish I contacted CM.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

SimJam

Code = LHCF  I used that & Free Shipping for my Liquid Gold


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I didn't check my mail, but I have several "delivered" packages.  I will check when I leave for work in about an hour.

I think my Liquid Gold (Ginger Creme) and my Claudie may be here.

I'm suppose to do a T/U today.  We'll see.


----------



## Shay72

I've been planning my work days around these condo office hours . I have several "delivered" packages but every time I get over there it is only one . Which means I have to continue checking.

I want to try the URCurly line (on the ground) and Natty Life. As usual being the PJ I am, although I'm getting rid of vendors I am adding new ones . I don't plan to purchase anything until the new year and I need to really think about it bc I will be doing twists for the entire year and they will be getting done at a salon so how many products do I really need right?


----------



## SimJam

IDareT'sHair said:


> SimJam
> 
> Code = LHCF  I used that & Free Shipping for my Liquid Gold



Miss T i already ordered, no worries


----------



## SimJam

lol I went back to liquid gold and ordered some more of the oil and some gingerbread fragrance using the lhcf code

also asked her to combine the orders and asked if she could apply the lhcf code to my first order ... a bunch of requests but hay, lol


----------



## Shay72

I was able to pick up my Claudie's this morning. From the Kahve Line I got the moisturizing lotion, leave in conditioner, and hydrating deep conditioner. I may be trying all of these out this weekend.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Still haven't checked my mail.  It was snowing something Fierce and all I wanted to do was get in the house.

The roads are bad (combo of rain & snow) and it's cold, icy & dreary.  

I do want my stuff, so I may venture to the mailbox later on after my hair dries.

Almost used up: 1 Isoplus Neutralizing Shampoo.  I have a back/up.  I'll finish it up 1st wash day post.


----------



## SimJam

BF haul (the curlformers were from some sale earlier in the year though)
My mother asked me if Im selling hair products 

Im really liking the Claudies balancing ends insurance , not liking the scent I chose for it though


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@SimJam 

Nice Haul Ms. SJ! What if your Moms came to all our Houses, she'd faint....


----------



## SimJam

IDareT'sHair said:


> @SimJam
> 
> Nice Haul Ms. SJ! What if your Moms came to all our Houses, she'd faint....



LOLOLOL chile, Im a lil baby, just learning to walk compared to the seasoned PJs. 

Mommy is a worse shopoholic than I am.
She told me today while we were in DSW that she HAD to have the 9 pairs of shoes she took up or else she would literally fall apart. I mean, who wants their mom to fall apart? ... lol so I left her alone


----------



## IDareT'sHair

SimJam  Yeah, we can't have no 'falling apart'  

I'm glad you're here & having a good time.

I hope you both brought alot of empty suitcases.


----------



## SimJam

IDareT'sHair heheeeee we shole did !!!! Plus Daddy is coming on sunday, but I think Moms already has dibs on any extra space he may have 

Its really cold here in Fl, 18 degs, my Caribbean blood cant deal. I need to snap a pic of my Mom walking around in the house in a winter coat lolol


----------



## IDareT'sHair

SimJam  18 Degrees?  WOW!  It is chilly in Florida.  

At least you don't have any Snow?

How many packages are you expecting before you leave?


----------



## Ltown

Good Evening ladies! 

Happy last minute shopping! IDareT'sHair, I check out the nubian moringa butter i didn't like the smell of that so didn't get anything.  I'll be out early tomorrow morning shopping, nothing specific maybe last minute for dd.


----------



## SimJam

Only the liquid gold i reordered, Im leaving on the 30th so I don't want to risk ordering anything and not get it before I leave.
Snow? I hope the heck not !!!!

havnt hit the malls yet, my sister is off as today so we'll probably go tomorrow.

BTW, just found my green magics  Imma go put some on my scalp right nah !!!!
edit: this mess feels sooooo good. Think Im gonna use exclusively for 3 months straight and see what comes of it


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ltown  I thought all of them smelled interesting.....

My surprise came today.  Thanks Ms. Lady.  An unexpected surprise.


----------



## Ltown

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Ltown I thought all of them smelled interesting.....
> 
> My surprise came today. Thanks Ms. Lady. An unexpected surprise.


 

IDareT'sHair, keep that snow up there


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ltown said:


> *keep that snow up there*


 
@Ltown

Gurl......It has not stopped either. Glad I got a coupla' groceries. 

I won't be leaving the house tomorrow.erplexed


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My Claudie came today.  Also, my Jessicurl WDT and my lovely package from Ltown


----------



## Ltown

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Ltown
> 
> Gurl......It has not stopped either. Glad I got a coupla' groceries.
> 
> I won't be leaving the house tomorrow.erplexed


 
IDareT'sHair, stay warm and be safe


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ltown 

Girl, I ain't leavin' here.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ltown

What are you DC'ing with these days?


----------



## Ltown

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Ltown
> 
> What are you DC'ing with these days?


 
IDareT'sHair, I have hqs mask that I'll be using up, then mj silkening(i'm guessing the name it's upstairs I don't remember).


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ltown  i was curious.  What time are you heading out in the a.m.?


----------



## Brownie518

Hey, ladies. It's been raining for the past few days, flooding all over. It was int the 50s today but tomorrow the high is about 35. Crazy. 

I'm about to get on my own nerves, wanting to mess in my hair. I'm either washing Sunday or Monday morning. I plan to DC with Kahve DC, see how that works.


----------



## Ltown

IDareT'sHair said:


> Ltown  i was curious.  What time are you heading out in the a.m.?



IDareT'sHair, i'm up early even when idon't work. Macy's open 72 hours so i'm thinking the rest of the mall is open by 7.  Dd had mention about a pcoat and i forgot. I also need to get some food to snak on.  What are your plans?


----------



## SimJam

great customer service from liquid gold, got my code refund for my first order, but they had already packaged the orders by the time they read the email. I remember thrie processing/shipping is pretty fast so I shouls get everything before I leave.

BSL 2013 here I come  and short of that, I will have the healthiest scalp in all of Jamaica lol


----------



## Shay72

I'm lazy...I just copied this from the twist/braid/bun thread I posted it in...

I had to change my consult with the stylist from today to yesterday. When I sent the e-mail requesting the change she responded in 10 minutes. I got lost getting there but now I know a better way so I feel confident about getting there in the future. My appointment to get my twists is set for Jan 11th at 4pm. I'm excited.

The shop was bright & very clean. Cozy, not small but cozy. She, Jocelyn, was very nice. She asked me to tell my hair story, asked about my reggie, and asked my goals.She looked at my hair and told me I actually have the same texture throughout and we talked about how tight my curl pattern is, 4a. She told me for natural products she mainly uses Aubrey Organics, Curls, and Oyin. I was excited to hear that I don't need a deep trim but of course I need a trim. She twists on damp/wet hair.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72 That's exciting. I'm sure it's going to look real purty.  

So, do you have to go often to get re-twisted? Like every 4-6 weeks?

@Ltown Imma try not to leave this house today. Our Driveways have all been nicely plowed, but I'm staying in.


----------



## Ltown

Good morning! IDareT'sHair, just got home left at 7am found pcoat for dd, it might not be her style but they aren't fancy anyway. Got got my food items so i'm chill until evening i have a holiday party to go too.  Oh i went back to walgreen and got the nubian dc thats doable sthen the butter smell which woukd stay in my hair. The shea moisture is on sale but not bogo.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Ltown WOW Ms. Lady! You got alot done already!  

I'm just getting up.

Yeah, I'm sure her Peacoat will be fine.


----------



## natura87

It finally snowed.

Bought some perm rods yesterday. There is 1 natural at my job..she has locs... So I'm tryna ease these people into my hair.


----------



## natura87

Really wanna try some Soultanicals...


----------



## natura87

The Walgreens in my area doenst have the lines I want. I want teh reconstructive elixer, purification masque and stuff but mine only have the Pink one and half the Brown/puke yellow line. I might just have to order it off of the website.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Hairitage Hydrations ***35%*** Code *= 35off*


----------



## Brownie518

Devon is doin' it with the sales lately!!!  IDareT'sHair


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518 

I just bought another 8 ounce Sprout


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair

LOL! Girl!! I'm trying not to get anything at all. IF I did, it would be Joe and Green Tea  But I'm not getting anything. 

Stuff is poppin off on the board today


----------



## Shay72

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Shay72 That's exciting. I'm sure it's going to look real purty.
> 
> So, do you have to go often to get re-twisted? Like every 4-6 weeks?
> 
> @Ltown Imma try not to leave this house today. Our Driveways have all been nicely plowed, but I'm staying in.


 
Every 4 weeks. My plan is to wear the twists for 3 weeks, twist out for the 4th, and go back and start over again. Haven't decided my wash reggie yet. I did buy some hair nets bc I've heard some folks use those to cut down on the manipulation.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72  Sounds nice.  How often will you cowash, DC once they're in?


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

Popping in after my slow Saturday off. Got a real good 3 hour nap in.

Hair is all twisted up. I used hv red tea as leave in (trying to use up)then braided in 6 braids to stretch and put on bonnet dryer. Too cold up here to sleep with wet hair. I rebraided in the morning to stretch more since it was only 1/2 dry and shrunken.  I used hqs 5 day and Kyra's sweet mango to twist. That 5 day is great but the scent could use some work.

I used up 1 Hv VF- 1 back up, 1 SSI pomegranate- 2 full size back ups, nearly used up hv red tea Li- struggling getting pump to work now its so low.


----------



## Shay72

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Shay72 Sounds nice. How often will you cowash, DC once they're in?


 
I'm thinking every 2 weeks. So I will do it one time and the stylist will do it one time. Twice daily I will tea spritz, moisturize with a spray, and follow up with an oil spritz. That's why I bought that oil mister from Amazon. Spraying equals less manipulation. I may find that is too much in my hair so I will play it by ear.


----------



## Shay72

Oh yeah, I will have pics to share bc she takes them to promote her services. I may only share back of my head  pics bc I don't like my mean mug on here for the world to see. My baby of course will get the front shots.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72  Can't wait to hear about your Salon experience from Start to Finish!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Used up: 1 Claudie's Hairline Revitalizer. I have 1 b/up.

Thinking about Tuesday's Wash Day....although I might do it tomorrow night instead.

Or Wednesday a.m.


----------



## SerjicalStrike

Hey Ladies. I've been ramping up my CPA studying. My first part is scheduled for January 28th. I see that Chagrin Valley Has allot more products. I wanna get some facial teas, soap, lip balm, shampoo bars and shaving bar. I don't wanna pack liquids when I travel to avoid checking in a bag.


----------



## Shay72

Been sitting on my a$$ procrastinating all day. Haven't even prepooed yet . I've simplified my routine but if I start it really late,does it really matter lol.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72 Umm...No it doesn't.

SerjicalStrike  Where you traveling to now Lady?


----------



## SerjicalStrike

IDareT'sHair

I'm going to visit my friend in Montana for MLK weekend, and I am going to Mardi Gras again in NOLA. Going to a cruise out of NOLA before mardi gras to mexico.

US airways and airtran are tripping with charging you to check in even ONE bag.


----------



## Brownie518

Hey, ladies! What's goin on? I'm here at work, then I'm off til next Sunday. There is no one here...ghost town.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518

What up?


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair

Hey, girl! What you doin? I'm reading the thread about favorite gates, laughin.


----------



## chebaby

chello chello chello ladies
i done came back home and went crazy with the hauling 
my sage order should be here tomorrow. i got curly kinks satin roots, bee mine moisturizer, coco curls, CR deep conditioner and bask cocao deep conditioner.

then i wandered on over to silk dreams and got the mocha deep conditioner x2, PRE x2, avocado pudding and the chocolate conditioner.

then i went over to curl mart and saw that they still had the mop top on sale BOGO so i got the daily conditioner. then they had curl junkie on sale so i got the honey butter for $16 and the AO blue green algea mask for $10. and free shipping cause you know their shipping is like a gajillion dollars.


----------



## felic1

I washed my hair and did a protein treatment prior to my length check hair do tomorrow. I used up the okrey reconstructor. 1 large back up. Used up ilipe butter from Marie Dean, no back ups. I have to rinse out this Marie Dean seaweed and rice- irish moss. I fortified the ends with some more silk dreams moisture dream and went under the heat cap. I am at my mother's and my steamer is home so I have to improvise. I will get some pictures!!!!


----------



## Brownie518

My Liquid Gold Green Magics will be here Monday afternoon. Waiting on IPN BF order and my recent Soultanicals order.


----------



## Ltown

SerjicalStrike said:


> @IDareT'sHair
> 
> I'm going to visit my friend in Montana for MLK weekend, and I am going to Mardi Gras again in NOLA. Going to a cruise out of NOLA before mardi gras to mexico.
> 
> US airways and airtran are tripping with charging you to check in even ONE bag.


 
SerjicalStrike, you got some great travel plans, I used to do that before dd days my traveling is locked down until summer.


----------



## Ltown

Happy Christmas Eve ladies, last big day for shopping!

I'm start cooking today(green, mac-cheese, cookies) not a fan of it but dd and I are staying home this holiday eat and be merry!

I got my md body butter and coconut detangler. Nothing else new I already mention I did get some of the nubian bogo. 
dyeing the hair and dc with htn early this morning, I got to hit the stores early for some cooking items before the crowd trample in.


----------



## Golden75

Happy Holidays U1B1 Ladies! 

Finished up PBN Smoothie - no backups. Feels good to throw out an empty jar. 

Still got that funnnnkayyyy QB Twist Butter sitting on my dresser. I keep hoping when I sniff it, it will smell better again  Pains me to toss a full jar .


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Hey Ladies Merry Christmas Eve!

My Soultanicals Shipped.  Not sure when I'll get it?

I need to check my mail.  I think my Liquid Gold might be here.


----------



## chebaby

hey T
i was wondering where err body was. i forgot irs christmas eve


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@chebaby So you & Mr. Boo Thang back uh? I hope errthang was nice.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I want to use this Shea Moisture Anti-Breakage Masque in the a.m. so I was looking at a few YT Videos on it for reviews.

So, I guess I'll either Pre-Poo with it or use it w/Heat tomorrow and then Steam with something moisturizing.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby So you & Mr. Boo Thang back uh? I hope errthang was nice.


 yea we back. we had a blast. its the first time ive ever taken a full week off from work so i really enjoyed that break lmao. i needed that 

my sage box came in the mail today so i cant wait to open that box, i got a lot of stuff ive never used before


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> I want to use this Shea Moisture Anti-Breakage Masque in the a.m. so I was looking at a few YT Videos on it for reviews.
> 
> So, I guess I'll either Pre-Poo with it or use it w/Heat tomorrow and then Steam with something moisturizing.


 ooohhhhh i cant wait to hear  how you like it.
i forgot i have a jar too. i hope its as good as the purification one because that thang is the bomb lol.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby 

You really deserved that break Che.  You work really hard.  

I'm glad you got to take some time for yourself.  And have some fun!  With someone 'special' *cough*

Lemme know whatchu' got in that box.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> ooohhhhh i cant wait to hear how you like it.
> *i forgot i have a jar too. i hope its as good as the purification one because that thang is the bomb lol*.


 
chebaby  I agree.  That Purfication Masque is alladat.  I hope I like this one too.

Still tryna' decide if I want to use it as a Pre-Poo or under the dryer for about 30 minutes.  I'll probably try it that way 1st.

I picked up some of that Nubian Heritage stuff too during Walgreen's B1 G1.  

So, I can't wait to try some of those out.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> You really deserved that break Che. You work really hard.
> 
> I'm glad you got to take some time for yourself. And have some fun! With someone 'special' *cough*
> 
> Lemme know whatchu' got in that box.


 thanx T. yea i dont know why i dont like taking time off from work. i had to tell myself this company gonna run without me cause i dont have no stock in it so they can do without me for a week

i ordered the bask cocao conditioner(did you ever try this?), the curly kinks satin roots leave in, CR deep conditioner, coco curls(im really loving this stuff) and bee mine luscious

i ended up not being able to get the AO blue green algea from curlmart because it was sold out even though it said in stock so i got a jar of cj rehab instead. it was on sale for $15


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Used up: 1 Butters N Bars "Grow My Hair" Peppermint Butter *no back ups.  cries*


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby I agree. That Purfication Masque is alladat. I hope I like this one too.
> 
> Still tryna' decide if I want to use it as a Pre-Poo or under the dryer for about 30 minutes. I'll probably try it that way 1st.
> 
> I picked up some of that Nubian Heritage stuff too during Walgreen's B1 G1.
> 
> So, I can't wait to try some of those out.


 imma use my shea moisture on wet hair. i dont use as many conditioners on dry hair as i used to.


so i c ome back from vaction and my hair was still acting a funky fool. it just looked nasty. even after i shampooed. so i broke out the mud wash that beauty sent me and left that on my hair for 5 minutes and then followed up with kbb mask for 5 minutes. that made all the difference. my hair looks and feels so darn good right now.
but i really havent been treating my hair good lately. i cant even tell you the last time i deep conditioned lmao. do this weekend imma pre poo with vatika frosting, cleanse with the mud wash again and then follow up with either jasmines a&s or kbb mask. imma have to break out the steamer.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby 

Sounds like a very nice Regi.  I'm glad you were able to 'recover' from your time away. 

And that your Hair is feeling good right about now.

I'll be doing mine 1st thing in the a.m. and will definitely use up some stuff too.  I can't wait.  

I wanna keep getting this ig'nant stash down.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@chebaby

My Soultanicals "Knot Sauce" Shipped. 

If I like it, I'll do a mini-haul on some more of their items after the 1st of the year.

They have a few things I might want to try.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@chebaby

Girl, I cannot even remember what I have coming?

Soultanicals
Hydrolyzed Keratin 
Liquid Gold
Haritiage Hydrations

I think that's it. I got everything else that was out there. 

I haven't really been buying much lately.erplexed


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> *My Soultanicals "Knot Sauce" Shipped*.
> 
> If I like it, I'll do a mini-haul on some more of their items after the 1st of the year.
> 
> They have a few things I might want to try.


 never heard of this.
i hope you like it. i love detanglers but i detangle in the shower anyway.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Girl, I cannot even remember what I have coming?
> 
> Soultanicals
> Hydrolyzed Keratin
> Liquid Gold
> Haritiage Hydrations
> 
> I think that's it. I got everything else that was out there.
> 
> I haven't really been buying much lately.erplexed


 you got a lot coming sounds good.

we went ham on these vendors buying err thang.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@chebaby 

You should check out Soultanicals.com They have the 'Cutest' Names for their products and they've been getting Great Reviews.

Check out some of the names!

http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=...s1F0a3k8V1SA4iL043afg&bvm=bv.1355534169,d.dmQ


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> You should check out Soultanicals.com They have the 'Cutest' Names for their products and they've been getting Great Reviews.
> 
> Check out some of the names!
> 
> http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=...s1F0a3k8V1SA4iL043afg&bvm=bv.1355534169,d.dmQ


 imma go check it out now. like i need more products


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

I want:

Mango Dip Detangling Slip
Kink Drink Wrappers Delight
Afro Elastic Curl Fantastic (or whatever it's called)

Next time they have a Sale!  And maybe that Marula Guru stuff


----------



## chebaby

ooohhhhh they got a lot of stuff i want.
i want the fluffaliscious curl nutricious
marula muru moisture guru

and a couple other things. the names are super cute lol.


----------



## divachyk

Merry Christmas to all and may you and yours be abundantly blessed.


----------



## Lita

divachyk said:


> Merry Christmas to all and may you and yours be abundantly blessed.



divachyk Merry Christmas to you & everyone else..Tis the season..God Bless!


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Ltown

Merry Christmas ladies!


----------



## Shay72

Good morning, Merry Christmas!

Fell asleep way too early and now I've been up since 2am. Been researching bath & body websites. Will be cutting up on the following websites in the new year:
www.skindeepnaturalbodycare.com
www.nikkimakesscents.com
www.creamandcoco.com


----------



## SimJam

merry Christmas ladies !!!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Welp.

I guess I'm tardy to the Party!....

To all the Beautiful, Lovely, Ladies of U1 B1 May God continue to Bless You and may you enjoy this Special Day & Season of Love!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I used up some things and will try again on Friday to KIM up in that Stash!

1 Nutrine Garlic Conditioner 1 b/u
1 Isoplus Neutralizing 'Poo 1 b/u
1 Jasmine Restructurizing Masque x2-3 b/u
1 Hairveda Sitrinillah 1 b/u

I was going to try the SM Anti Breakage Masque, but opted for Jasmines (since it's open & almost finished).


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Merry Christmas divas. May the peace of Christ be with you all now and always. God Bless.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

Merry Christmas my lovely PJ ladies! Have a blessed day! Enjoy time with friends and family. Keepin prayer those without or have lost loved ones.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Vonnieluvs08

Same to you Ms. PJ!


----------



## divachyk

IDareT'sHair
I've been using up things too apparently. My little product fridge had some open space for once. Of course I filled it back up with items that couldn't fit in there before.


----------



## SimJam

ladies, my mom has been using m green magic as lotion  she there complaining that  my  body butter goes on nice but why it gotta smell like sulpur !!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@divachyk 

Gurl..._*cough*_ looks like it's time for you to do some Haulin'.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

SimJam said:


> *ladies, my mom has been using m green magic as lotion  she there complaining that my body butter goes on nice but why it gotta smell like sulpur !!!*


 
SimJam



Sounds like when Fab's mother used her KBB Super Silky as lotion

Hilarious


----------



## redecouvert

Merry Christmas beautiful U1B1 ladies! I haven't been very active on the forum but as always I love hearing about your hauls.2013 has to be the year I start buying more hair products vs yarn.. wishing you a great day!!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

redecouvert

Hey Ms. Red!  :blowkiss:

Beweave it or not, I was just thinking about you the other day!  Glad to see you Ms. Lady!

Yes, you must start Hauling again.  There are so many new vendors I'm sure you'd love.

So....2013 I expect you to be Hittin' PayNah again!  And just mini hauls on the Yarn.

I already told you, you got more Yarn that Missoni.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@chebaby

Che-llo Ms. Che!


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Che-llo Ms. Che!


 hey girl
whats going on?

i was playing in the stuff i got in the mail yesterday from sage. the CR deep conditioner(new formula) smells just like all her other stuff now, vanilla and the texture is so light and fluffy. cant wait to use it.

and the bask cacao conditioner is so thick i  hope it spreads well. i didnt expect it to be so thick and hard.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@chebaby

Gurl....I hate when I get stuff that wasn't like I thought it would be. 

I absolutely hate that. Don't you?  

Hard & Thick. (I only like 1 thing like that)

You know I still haven't tried any b.a.s.k.erplexed Never been in any real rush.

So, the CR Algae smells like Vanilla nah? 

Hmp. I still have 1 jar left of the original in the Fridge. I hope it's "mold free"

*especially after her recent mold issues*


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Gurl....I hate when I get stuff that wasn't like I thought it would be.
> 
> I absolutely hate that. Don't you?
> 
> *Hard & Thick. (I only like 1 thing like that)*
> 
> You know I still haven't tried any b.a.s.k.erplexed Never been in any real rush.
> 
> So, the CR Algae smells like Vanilla nah?
> 
> Hmp. I still have 1 jar left of the original in the Fridge. I hope it's "mold free"
> 
> *especially after her recent mold issues*


 recntly it seems like everything ive been trying is different than i thought i be getting stuff in the mail and im looking at it like

girl you a mess. i went back and read my post and didnt even realize i wrote that

yea the CR is different now. i like the smell though. and its not as thick as the old one was. 
i hope yours didnt mold on you you know mine did lol.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *recntly it seems like everything ive been trying is different than i thought i be getting stuff in the mail and im looking at it like*
> 
> *girl you a mess. i went back and read my post and didnt even realize i wrote that*
> 
> *yea the CR is different now. i like the smell though. and its not as thick as the old one was. *
> *i hope yours didnt mold on you you know mine did lol.*


 
chebaby

Hmp.  Yeah, you wrote dat!.....

Anyway....Yeah, I know how I likes my "stuff" to look, feel, etc...don't you?

I can almost tell by looking/feeling something whether Imma like it or not.

Lawd...this post still sounds X-Rated.

Yeah, I need to start using that Algae Mask soon.

I ended up not using/trying the SM Anti-Breakage because I had some Jasmine Reconstructor I wanted to finish up before I opened something else.erplexed


----------



## redecouvert

aaw...thank you!!! I am telling you....all that yarn, I only have 2 hands...
I had to use storage of hair products to store the yarn...can't wait to start hauling again and allow the spirit to take over


----------



## IDareT'sHair

redecouvert said:


> aaw...thank you!!! I am telling you....all that yarn, I only have 2 hands...
> *I had to use storage of hair products to store the yarn...can't wait to start hauling again and allow the spirit to take over*


 
redecouvert

I know them some Knittin' Fangas.  Now they need to be some Haulin' Fangas!

Lawd Red! If it's anythang like your Hair Stash ---- That Yarn Stash is

Gurl....the PayNah Spurrrrt is waiting on you!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

How's Your Hair feeling today?  Now that you are back with all your products!


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Hmp. Yeah, you wrote dat!.....
> 
> Anyway....Yeah, I know how I likes my "stuff" to look, feel, etc...don't you?
> 
> I can almost tell by looking/feeling something whether Imma like it or not.
> 
> Lawd...this post still sounds X-Rated.
> 
> Yeah, I need to start using that Algae Mask soon.
> 
> I ended up not using/trying the SM Anti-Breakage because I had some Jasmine Reconstructor I wanted to finish up before I opened something else.erplexed


 yea it does still so und x rated

yea i can tell if imma like something by the texture most times. like i feel like imma fall in love with the CR but i dont have high hopes for the bask mask. the bask is too hard, kinda like it has clay in it but it doesnt. imma look for reviews on YT.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> yea it does still so und x rated
> 
> *yea i can tell if imma like something by the texture most times. like i feel like imma fall in love with the CR but i dont have high hopes for the bask mask. the bask is too hard, kinda like it has clay in it but it doesnt. imma look for reviews on YT.*


 
chebaby 

That's the fun in being a PJ isn't it! 

You can practically Eyeball something and tell if it's gone be a Hit Or Miss 99% of the time.

Errr once & a while my Spidey Senses are off but not much.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@chebaby

I noticed today that I have an SD's Avocado Pudding open. 

That's good because I just finished up a jar of Sitrinillah.

So open I have:
SD's Avocado Pudding
Jessicurl WDT
Enso Naturals Cacao Deep Recovery *which by the way, is nice & creamy*


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> That's the fun in being a PJ isn't it!
> 
> You can practically Eyeball something and tell if it's gone be a Hit Or Miss 99% of the time.
> 
> Errr once & a while my Spidey Senses are off but not much.


 yea girl, we know our stuff. 
i think imma like the curly kinks satin roots too. i wont repurchase it but it has the same texture as kc knot today.


IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> I noticed today that I have an SD's Avocado Pudding open.
> 
> That's good because I just finished up a jar of Sitrinillah.
> 
> So open I have:
> SD's Avocado Pudding
> Jessicurl WDT
> Enso Naturals Cacao Deep Recovery *which by the way, is nice & creamy*


 i cant wait to get my avocado pudding in the mail. i cant wait to use it.

i cant believe you still have some enso left that deep conditioner was good though one of the best products they had. they also had a hair cream i liked but i cant remember what it was called. it was in a red jar. let me go look at the site


----------



## chebaby

oh the site is gone now. i thought maybe it would still be up. oh well. those were my two favorite products, the deep conditioner and that hair cream. i think it was something like avocado and horsetail or something like that.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> yea girl, we know our stuff.
> i think imma like the curly kinks satin roots too. i wont repurchase it but it has the same texture as kc knot today.
> 
> i cant wait to get my avocado pudding in the mail. i cant wait to use it.
> 
> *i cant believe you still have some enso left that deep conditioner was good though one of the best products they had. they also had a hair cream i liked but i cant remember what it was called*. it was in a red jar. let me go look at the site


 
@chebaby

Chile We ALL got our PJ.d in Hair Products!

And a Masters in Productlogy

Yeah, I still have some of the Enso's Cacao DC'er and some of the SeaBuckthorn.

ETA:  I want some CurlyKinks


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@chebaby

They had an Olive & Honey Hair Creme and a coupla' other ones.

I still have 2 of the Hair Lotions too


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Chile We ALL got our PJ.d in Hair Products!
> 
> And a Masters in Productlogy
> 
> Yeah, I still have some of the Enso's Cacao DC'er and some of the SeaBuckthorn.
> 
> ETA: I want some CurlyKinks


we are certified in the hair product game



IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> They had an Olive & Honey Hair Creme and a coupla' other ones.
> 
> I still have 2 of the Hair Lotions too


 i think i still have a sample of the sea buckthorn conditioner. never tried it.


----------



## divachyk

IDareT'sHair said:


> @divachyk
> 
> Gurl..._*cough*_ looks like it's time for you to do some Haulin'.



Don't tempt me IDareT'sHair. I was just telling Golden75 I want to try SDH's Wheat Germ conditioner. I seen a few other items over there I might want to try. I need to sit down somewhere because I still have BFH stuff I haven't used up yet.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

divachyk

I still have 2 BFH Cleansing Conditioners from 'back in the day' 

But I recently ordered 2 Espresso Hair Cremes from them.

With that said, next time I need a Cleansing Conditioner, I'll be pullin' out those.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

I'm still waiting to try my KBN.


----------



## Ltown

redecouvert said:


> Merry Christmas beautiful U1B1 ladies! I haven't been very active on the forum but as always I love hearing about your hauls.2013 has to be the year I start buying more hair products vs yarn.. wishing you a great day!!!


redecouvert, hi how everything is great! yarn is my other haul. I've made alot of scarves for Christmas. Come over to the Cooking craft forum: knit/crochet thread


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ltown  LT that's a Great idea for redecouvert 

Excellent idea.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> I'm still waiting to try my KBN.


 i really like the new formula of the shea aloe conditioner


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

I hope I got the New Formula then.  Mine should be the "new" one right?

I got that (Shea Aloe), the DC'er and the Oil.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> I hope I got the New Formula then. Mine should be the "new" one right?
> 
> I got that (Shea Aloe), the DC'er and the Oil.


 yea yours should be the new formula too. i dont know if the coco aloe changed or not.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@chebaby So what all did you get from Sage? CR, b.a.s.k. What else?

ETA:  Lemme run in here & make sure I got the Shea Aloe & not the Coco Aloe?....erplexed


----------



## IDareT'sHair

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby So what all did you get from Sage? CR, b.a.s.k. What else?
> 
> *ETA: Lemme run in here & make sure I got the Shea Aloe & not the Coco Aloe?....erplexed*


 
chebaby

Okay.....So, I have them both.  The CocoAloe is the DC'er.


----------



## SimJam

Hay ladies, I thought my hair would have thrown a fit with this "cold" weather but its happy happy happy happy 

i attribute this to the claudies and SM curl enhancing smoothie, they keep my hair fluffy, moist and strong.

I think Im gonna stick with claudies for leave ins, theyre yummy and a little goes a long way.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

SimJam

Glad your Hair is experiencing what the rest of us experience 3-5 months out of the year.

Glad your Hair is making the adjustment.

_*tell momma to stay outta yo' green magic*_


----------



## SimJam

MissT you all can keep this weather, its nuts !!!!! My sister turns the heat on just to humour me but then everybody is sweating while Im just about thawing out, so I stay in fluffy slippers and warm clothes 

would really be funny is Moms ends up looking chubaka, lord I hope she dont turn into big foot. I didnt even tell her what she was using lol


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby So what all did you get from Sage? CR, b.a.s.k. What else?
> 
> ETA: Lemme run in here & make sure I got the Shea Aloe & not the Coco Aloe?....erplexed


 besides those two products i also got the satin roots by curly kinks, another coco curls and bee mine moisturizer.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby  I didn't know Sage had CurlyKinks?

SimJam Gurl.... at that whole post


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My Liquid Gold Ginger Creme came x2 I need to open & smell

And my Rose Petal Tea also came.

*i just checked the box from yesterday*


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby I didn't know Sage had CurlyKinks?
> 
> @SimJam Gurl.... at that whole post


 yep they sure do. i started to try the deep conditioner but im not really interested. i am interested in the twist cream though.

they also have tastiredbone's products but i think her prices are too high and the one butter i did order was hard as a rock so i wont be ordering anymore.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *they also have tastiredbone's products but i think her prices are too high and the one butter i did order was hard as a rock so i wont be ordering anymore.*


 
@chebaby

........................

*cough* And I already told you about what's 'pose to be Hard. 

And Butta' wasn't one of 'em


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> ........................
> 
> *cough* And I already told you about what's 'pose to be Hard.
> 
> *And Butta' wasn't one of 'em*


 exactly cant stand no hard butta.
imma send that butta your way merry christmas


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> exactly cant stand no hard butta.
> *imma send that butta your way merry christmas*


 
chebaby

Gurl...You & tastiRB can keep that mess skrait ova' there. 

If it comes here, Imma send you 3,000,000,000 ORS Replenishing Packs For Life.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Gurl...You & tastiRB can keep that mess skrait ova' there.
> 
> If it comes here, Imma send you 3,000,000,000 ORS Replenishing Packs For Life.


 
fine, ill keep it im probably gonna sit it in a tub of hot water to soften it and then re whip it.
 she know she wrong for that hard *** butter.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

I absolutely Hate a Hard Butta'. 

No Ma'mam

I think that was why I disliked Purabody's Buttas.  Too freakin' hard... although other folks said their's was soft.erplexed  

I think that was a consistency issue w/PBN *but I never ordered again*.

Marie Dean also sent some Rock Hard butters this way a time or two.  I totally stopped getting butta's from her.  

IMO: Definitely not her strong suit.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

Lemme go take a Peek at Sage right quick.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> I absolutely Hate a Hard Butta'.
> 
> No Ma'mam
> 
> I think that was why I disliked Purabody's Buttas. Too freakin' hard... although other folks said their's was soft.erplexed
> 
> I think that was a consistency issue w/PBN *but I never ordered again*.
> 
> Marie Dean also sent some Rock Hard butters this way a time or two. I totally stopped getting butta's from her.
> 
> IMO: Definitely not her strong suit.


 yea hard butters are stupid lmao. aint nobody got time to be fighting to get it out the  jar and then rubbing for days before it turns to oilerplexed 
im mad i gotta whip this butter in order to use it. she knows better than that.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

So my mom is such a pj...

I asked for 2 coach wristlets for Christmas which she got but she got me 2 black ones (yeah im complaining cuz I told her the colors I liked). My mom is a Stan for Coach, which has rubbed off on me.

Then she got me a box of products some type of Curlkit. It had a detangler, curl pudding and something else I don't remember. You know your mom is a PJ and thus has made u one when u get a box of products for Christmas. I think she got some for my roommate too!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *im mad i gotta whip this butter in order to use it. she knows better than that*.


 
chebaby

$20....

Hmp.

And as _'critical'_ of other folks stuff as she is w/her reviews you know she need her::buttkick:

She ain't ready for no durn Sage.  She betta' get on ETSY.

_* i guess you might as well do one of your famous prediction on that mess*_


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> $20....
> 
> Hmp.
> 
> And as _'critical'_ of other folks stuff as she is w/her reviews you know she need her::buttkick:
> 
> *She ain't ready for no durn Sage. She betta' get on ETSY*.
> 
> _* i guess you might as well do one of your famous prediction on that mess*_


OKAY!!!! she know darn well hard butters aint got no place in a pj's stash lol. a mess.

girl she gonna be around for a while cause she popular on NC.com. people have done product review on YT talking about how good her stuff is. well i cant tell cause i cant use the stuff cause its hard as a rock.
AND some of her butters have very simple ingredients so the price tag dont match.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> OKAY!!!! she know darn well hard butters aint got no place in a pj's stash lol. a mess.
> 
> *girl she gonna be around for a while cause she popular on NC.com. people have done product review on YT talking about how good her stuff is. well i cant tell cause i cant use the stuff cause its hard as a rock.*
> *AND some of her butters have very simple ingredients so the price tag dont match.*


 
@chebaby

SMH 

Gurl, I just looked and she is already on ETSY I also looked at her site. 

And you are right, I noticed quite a bit was OOS

So, I'm guessing those pictures don't quite match the actual product.erplexed

Gurl, I wouldn't even give BJ or Mala $20 durn-dollas for no Butta' and they been in the game a minute.

Even BM Luscious ain't Twuunny

That KBN Butta' is all that and it's just $13


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> SMH
> 
> Gurl, I just looked and she is already on ETSY I also looked at her site.
> 
> And you are right, I noticed quite a bit was OOS
> 
> So, I'm guessing those pictures don't quite match the actual product.erplexed
> 
> Gurl, I wouldn't even give BJ or Mala $20 durn-dollas for no Butta' and they been in the game a minute.
> 
> Even BM Luscious ain't Twuunny
> 
> That KBN Butta' is all that and it's just $13


 i know right? $20 is pretty steep. i havent looked at her pictures but if the pics are of nice soft fluffy looking buttas she a lie


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> i know right? $20 is pretty steep. *i havent looked at her pictures but if the pics are of nice soft fluffy looking buttas she a lie*


 
@chebaby

Well She a Lie then...cause them buttas is lookin' _Fluffy_ as Clouds

Yep. Fluffy/Frothy and Whipped 

Yeah 20 is High. QB don't even charge 20

ETA: Even Kern 'nem in they hay-day wasn't chargin' no 20erplexed


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Well She a Lie then...cause them buttas is lookin' _Fluffy_ as Clouds
> 
> Yep. Fluffy/Frothy and Whipped
> 
> Yeah 20 is High. QB don't even charge 20
> 
> ETA: Even Kern 'nem in they hay-day wasn't chargin' no 20erplexed


 yea she trippinerplexed


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *yea she trippin*erplexed


 
chebaby

Gurl, you betta' get to Whippin'  $20 worth of Whippin'


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Gurl, you betta' get to Whippin' $20 worth of Whippin'


 girl im so mad. i wish i could return it to sage lol. i shouldnt have to re-whip something. 
at least it smells good.


----------



## divachyk

Ltown said:


> redecouvert, hi how everything is great! yarn is my other haul. I've made alot of scarves for Christmas. Come over to the Cooking craft forum: knit/crochet thread



Ltown redecouvert, I'm teaching myself how to crochet. I've been hauling on yarn. There are so many cute/colorful yarns to select from. I'm thinking of taking a crochet and knitting class to improve my skills. My skills are lacking and very basic right now.


----------



## Ltown

divachyk said:


> @Ltown @redecouvert, I'm teaching myself how to crochet. I've been hauling on yarn. There are so many cute/colorful yarns to select from. I'm thinking of taking a crochet and knitting class to improve my skills. My skills are lacking and very basic right now.


 
divachyk, check out youtube. I took a knitting class didn't help much because  I had actually learned on my own.  Youtuber: onevirtouswoman, bobwilson and tjw1963, meladora1 are great tutorial that will help you. Come over to the cooking/craft forum too! I learned at 10 at the community center so I've been crocheting forever, I'm trying to perfect knitting.


----------



## Ltown

Good Morning ladies and lurkers!
@IDareT'sHair, what do you think about that oil shelf life thread? I'm not too happy because I don't use that much and I store in frigerator, I'm using the expiration dates as my guide if I don't I'll be trashing all my oils base on the information posted. 
I need to use up alot of butters/oils.

From hqs
We're excited to introduce "The Slip" product line. Three fantastic and exciting new products delicately enhanced with protein and silk amino acids to detangle, moisturize, and repair all in one step!!! *Free Shipping*

*when you purchase two or more of any of "THE SLIP" products. Enter code: FREESHIPSLIP at checkout*

"CANNOT BE COMBINED WITH ANY OTHER OFFER. FREE SHIPPING TO US ONLY"Thanks for being a loyal customer. We hope you enjoy this discount on our products.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ltown  Hi Ms. LT!

Really Good info!

However, I've never had an Oil go totally rancid on me to the point I've had to throw it away, so I'll be keeping those Oils.

If they don't 'stank', aren't discolored or have mold growing on them, I'm using them.

You know shelf-life doesn't really bother me. 

_*looks at enso and a jar of ori organics i have in the fridge*_


----------



## IDareT'sHair

DUPLICATE POST..............................


----------



## natura87

IDareT'sHair said:


> @SimJam
> 
> Glad your Hair is experiencing what the rest of us experience 3-5 months out of the year.
> 
> Glad your Hair is making the adjustment.
> 
> _*tell momma to stay outta yo' green magic*_


 

More like 7 months out of 12 for me.


----------



## natura87

Twisted my hair up with Camille Rose Amond Jai and Shea Mositure curling souffle. Wearing it back in a bun. This SM Souffle gives me excellent definition on its own so I am trying out leave ins.

Expecting a blizzard tonight.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

natura87

It's snowing right now.  We might get anywhere from 3-10 inches.  Glad I'm not going anywhere.


----------



## natura87

IDareT'sHair said:


> @natura87
> 
> It's snowing right now. We might get anywhere from 3-10 inches. Glad I'm not going anywhere.


 

Expecting over a foot in the next day..starting this afternoon.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

Just getting up...

So the products are-Aunt Jackie's Know on my watch detangler, crazy sexy cool curls curling souffle, nice & curly curl me up curling pudding.

Based on ingredients the nice & curly will work in the summer and is the most natural of the 3 and the detangler May work as well. I will use this one as a prepoo.

The Curlkit is like Curlbox where they send u full size products and sample sizes of popular and up and coming vendors for $20 a month. Mom said she got some stuff from well known natural lines as well.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Vonnieluvs08

So, _Aunt Jackies_ is available on the ground? Isn't _she_ suppose to be the Anti-Ms. Jessies?

I haven't seen the line, but I know there was a AuntJ thread out there a while back.


----------



## Brownie518

Hey, ladies!! Hope everyone is enjoying the holidays!!

My Green Magic cremes came from Liquid Gold today. So now i'm waiting on IPN and Soultanicals. 

I looooove the Kahve Lotion. Did I say that already??  I'm not really into lotions but I love this one. Definite keeper!!!


----------



## Brownie518

natura87 said:


> Expecting over a foot in the next day..starting this afternoon.



We're sitting here waiting for the storm to start. Supposed to get 4-8inches of snow plus up to 2 inches of ice.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

Hi Miss Brownie-B


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair

Hey, there!! What you doin? How's the weather over by you?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *Hey, there!! What you doin? How's the weather over by you?*


 
@Brownie518

Errthang is shut down. They are telling folks to stay in.

I think Imma like that Liquid Gold's Ginger Creme


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair

Oh, yeah, I forgot you ordered the Ginger. You'll have to let me know what's up with that one. 
My sis and niece just left and I am tired. Feel like taking a nap...

This ice might be a real problem with all these trees around here. I hope the power doesn't go out. I'm in no mood for the generator tonight.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

Yeah, that Ginger is gone be nice!

You are off until Sunday right?


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> Brownie518
> 
> Yeah, that Ginger is gone be nice!
> 
> You are off until Sunday right?


IDareT'sHair

Yep! I'm so glad, too. I'm off Monday to Sunday next week also.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

Waiting on:
Soultanicals *might be here*
Hydrolyzed Keratin
Hairitage Hydrations


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I hope they come and plow us out some time today/tonight.

They are suppose to come out anytime it's over 2 inches and clear our driveways and the streets leading to the road.


----------



## SimJam

OMG Im so through with this headache, fever and chills!!!!! Its like the flu wants to come but its not full blown so I just feel messed up. Feeling much better today though so hopefully Ill be even better tomorrow

my second order of green magic came on monday, so the oil and fragrance should be here today or thursday


----------



## SimJam

wow missT thats some weather !!!! sheesh
Is it the city that sends out ploughs to clear the roads ?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

SimJam said:


> wow missT thats some weather !!!! sheesh
> *Is it the city that sends out ploughs to clear the roads ?*


 
@SimJam

My Subdivision. 

We pay monthly dues for mowing, snow removal, trash pick up, leaves (in the fall).

So, if it's more than 2 inches, we have a service that is suppose comes out and shovel the sidewalks and blow the snow.

The city is working on the Expressways etc....My job was closed today. 

I'm bummed I _wasted _a vacation day when they shut down anyway because of weather.erplexed


----------



## SimJam

Oh, because I was thinking that would be an extremely efficient city !!!
So interesting to see how u "snow folk" live lol


----------



## IDareT'sHair

SimJam 

How do you think your Hurr would do if you had to deal with Cold Weather several months out of the year?

Do you think your Regi would be fundamentally different or....do you think it would stay pretty much the same, with some 'minor' adjustments?


----------



## SimJam

IDareT'sHair said:


> SimJam
> 
> How do you think your Hurr would do if you had to deal with Cold Weather several months out of the year?
> 
> Do you think your Regi would be fundamentally different or....do you think it would stay pretty much the same, with some 'minor' adjustments?



well thats the thing, I never even thought about having to "winterize" a hair regimen until I came on this board. Also seeing that throughout the year ladies change from lighter to heaver products depending on the season.

when I was relaxed I had to spend a little over a month in china oct to nov 2009 for work and my hair suffered, was dry and brittle. I think what did me in was one morning I decided to wash my hair before heading out and my head was so cold I think my follicles went into shock, started to shed a whole bunch, actually that was the reason I decided to go natural. The only ladies that were having issues with our hair and the cold were the ones who were relaxed 

I would still use the same products I think, but just make sure to use more butters and heavy cremes in the colder months, maybe baggy more or something like that

and I would probably end up having regimens for each season, with the accompanying stash


----------



## IDareT'sHair

SimJam said:


> *well thats the thing, I never even thought about having to "winterize" a hair regimen until I came on this board. Also seeing that throughout the year ladies change from lighter to heaver products depending on the season.*
> 
> when I was relaxed I had to spend a little over a month in china oct to nov 2009 for work and my hair suffered, was dry and brittle. I think what did me in was one morning I decided to wash my hair before heading out and my head was so cold I think my follicles went into shock, started to shed a whole bunch, actually that was the reason I decided to go natural. The only ladies that were having issues with our hair and the cold were the ones who were relaxed
> 
> *I would still use the same products I think, but just make sure to use more butters and heavy cremes in the colder months, maybe baggy more or something like that*
> 
> *and I would probably end up having regimens for each season, with the accompanying stash*


 
SimJam

Nice Post SimJ.  Yep, this weather can take it's toll.  

And you hafta' be equipped with a Hefty Stash to handle all the twists & turns from the Weather.

Thus, another reason for PJ-ism


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Hey divas I hope everyone is safe at home with this storm. It's a slushy mess here.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl

Hey Ms. Curly! 

It's a snowy, icy, slushy mess here too!  I pray it melts, but I think it might freeze over (re-freeze).


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair 

Hey sis. Yeah I think it may refreeze here too


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl 

It's so cold here (that's why I know it's going to re-freeze).

ETA:  Are you done hauling for '12?


----------



## SimJam

Hay ladies keep safe and warm.

I just washed my hair with amala Cream rinse, DCd with sitrinillah and twisted up with whipped ends hydration as my LI with Claudies coffee quinoa on my ends.
My hair is drying so soft and yummy, I keep pulling out twists to feel them. Lol


----------



## IDareT'sHair

SimJam

That sounds good SimJ!  A nice Hairveda day.  

I *heart* that Amala Creme Rinse.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> 
> It's so cold here (that's why I know it's going to re-freeze).
> 
> *ETA: Are you done hauling for '12*?


 

IDareT'sHair

Not sure yet. I have a HQS cart right now with the new stuff and some more of my favorites but I'm not sure if I'll hit "paynah".

I did get the entire As I Am line from curlmart during their Christmas sale


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl

I want some of the new HQS stuff too. 

I also wanna do a mini-Soultanicals Haul and a tiny KBN haul.

But Imma try to wait to see if there are any MLK Sales.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> 
> I want some of the new HQS stuff too.
> 
> I also wanna do a mini-*Soultanicals* Haul and a tiny KBN haul.
> 
> But Imma try to wait to see if there are any MLK Sales.


 

IDareT'sHair 
I have this comapany on my radar; I've been hearing great reviews.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl

I bought the "Knot Sauce" but should have done a bigger Haul.  So, I'm waiting to see if they do anything for MLK day.

You'd think with a _name_ like that, they'd want to at least "Capitalize" on MLK and Black History Month.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> 
> I bought the "Knot Sauce" but should have done a bigger Haul. So, I'm waiting to see if they do anything for MLK day.
> 
> You'd think with a _name_ like that, they'd want to at least "Capitalize" on MLK and Black History Month.


 

IDareT'sHair  Yes I agree


----------



## SimJam

IDareT'sHair said:


> SimJam
> 
> That sounds good SimJ!  A nice Hairveda day.
> 
> I *heart* that Amala Creme Rinse.


Hehe I actually travelled with enough sitrinillah for my washday while I'm here in Fl. Everything else I had orderd.

Wanted to order some almond glaze for my sis but there is none on the HV website, and there is a new product, don't remember the name now


----------



## IDareT'sHair

SimJam

Almond Glaze sounds good.  Imma order another Jar next time she has a Sale.  

I think I have 1 in my Stash.

A Poster in another Thread, said it left White Bits in her hair, but I've never had that happen.


----------



## SimJam

IDareT'sHair said:


> SimJam
> 
> Almond Glaze sounds good.  Imma order another Jar next time she has a Sale.
> 
> I think I have 1 in my Stash.
> 
> A Poster in another Thread, said it left White Bits in her hair, but I've never had that happen.



Whut she talkin bout? Almond glaze is pure smoove yumminess. And it plays nice with other products, at least for me.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

SimJam said:


> Whut she talkin bout? *Almond glaze is pure smoove yumminess. And it plays nice with other products, at least for me.*


 
SimJam  For me too!


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair said:


> curlyhersheygirl
> 
> I want some of the new HQS stuff too.
> 
> *I also wanna do a mini-Soultanicals Haul and a tiny KBN haul.*
> 
> But Imma try to wait to see if there are any MLK Sales.



IDareT'sHair
Did you get your Knot Sauce yet? I got mines today. I love it so far. I also did a DT with JessieCurl WDT (first time using it, the old version) and I am loving that too... Way more than Curly Kinks DC . I didn't have to add jack to JessieCurl


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel  I hope it came today.  I haven't checked my mail yet?

I love Jessicurl WDT (in the Jar).  I hate that they started putting it in a bottle now.  

I ordered 2 Jars a couple weeks ago from NaturallyTheStore and _specified_ that I wanted the ones in the Jars. *she said she had both bottles/jars in stock*

I still can't imagine why they started putting it in a Bottle.erplexed

But I'm with you, I LOVE that Stuff.


----------



## Brownie518

Hey, ya'll. The snow and ice finally stopped around 1.30 today. Now it's just cold and windy. 
Nothing going on hairwise. I massaged in some Liquid Gold oil. I plan to wash tomorrow night. I'm going to DC with either Claudie's Kahve or Naturelle Slippery Elm.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair said:


> Beamodel  I hope it came today.  I haven't checked my mail yet?
> 
> I love Jessicurl WDT (in the Jar).  I hate that they started putting it in a bottle now.
> 
> I ordered 2 Jars a couple weeks ago from NaturallyTheStore and _specified_ that I wanted the ones in the Jars. *she said she had both bottles/jars in stock*
> 
> I still can't imagine why they started putting it in a Bottle.erplexed
> 
> But I'm with you, I LOVE that Stuff.



IDareT'sHair
Yes, that is where I got mines from too. She gave it to me in the jar. I love it so far. I haven't used it in the bottle yet. Is there a difference in formulations?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel

Not sure, but it's so thick & delicious, I wonder why they messed it up by putting it in a Bottle, I haven't purchased the bottle.

Too Shea! which I also really love, also formerly came in a Jar and is now in a Bottle.  

I can see that though, because it is alot runnier than WDT.  I've had several Liters of Too Shea!  It makes the Perfect Cowash.

I bet the formulation has changed, because it is no longer called WDT, I think she renamed it to DT.

I have that out to Steam with tomorrow.  Either that or SD's Avocado Pudding.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

Hey BrownieB!

Did you get any packages?  Did your IPN or SD's ever come?


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair said:


> Beamodel
> 
> Not sure, but it's so thick & delicious, I wonder why they messed it up by putting it in a Bottle, I haven't purchased the bottle.
> 
> Too Shea! which I also really love, also formerly came in a Jar and is now in a Bottle.
> 
> I can see that though, because it is alot runnier than WDT.  I've had several Liters of Too Shea!  It makes the Perfect Cowash.
> 
> I bet the formulation has changed, because it is no longer called WDT, I think she renamed it to DT.
> 
> I have that out to Steam with tomorrow.  Either that or SD's Avocado Pudding.



IDareT'sHair
It is no longer $10 on The Naturally Store. It is $15 now. I was about to order some more of it. I've never tried the too shea before. Might have to check that one out soon.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel

Dang!  I should have made that purchase before the Price changed.  

But that 5, 10, 15 Sale has been going on for a minute (and I've been tearin' it up)

Anyway, I have 1 opened & x2 back ups.

A Former Poster in this Challenge had either a Gallon Pail or 5 Gallon Pail and she told people if they sent her empty Jars, she'd fill them up and send them back. 

That was my 1st time trying it & fell in love with it.  Been hooked ever since.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair said:


> Beamodel
> 
> Dang!  I should have made that purchase before the Price changed.
> 
> But that 5, 10, 15 Sale has been going on for a minute (and I've been tearin' it up)
> 
> Anyway, I have 1 opened & x2 back ups.
> 
> A Former Poster in this Challenge had either a Gallon Pail or 5 Gallon Pail and she told people if they sent her empty Jars, she'd fill them up and send them back.
> 
> That was my 1st time trying it & fell in love with it.  Been hooked ever since.



IDareT'sHair
That was super nice of that poster... Yes, the price just recently changed to $15 (bummer)... erplexed


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel  It may have been 5lbs, because I remember Jars were flyin' outta this Thread.

It was incredibly nice of her, and her (being a PJ) was tired of using it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518 @Shay72 @Golden75 @SimJam @Ltown Beamodel & errrbody else

Bel Nouvo on ETSY = *25%* off Code is *DAY25*


----------



## SimJam

so I just told my Mom that I finally reached APL (because I sometimes ask her to take my pics) and I told her that BSL is mynext goal. Then I asked her to guess what BSL stands for.

Mommy: Breast Length
Me:


----------



## bajandoc86

SimJam said:


> so I just told my Mom that I finally reached APL (because I sometimes ask her to take my pics) and I told her that BSL is mynext goal. Then I asked her to guess what BSL stands for.
> 
> Mommy: Breast Length
> Me:


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518 @Shay72 @Golden75 @SimJam @Ltown @Beamodel & errrbody else
> 
> Bel Nouvo on ETSY = *25%* off Code is *DAY25*


 
IDareT'sHair - Thanks!  But I will still politely have a seat on this.  I need to continue to work down this stash and I am holding out for Soultanicals.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75

Completely understand.  Just putting the word out!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

BeeMine

20% Sale LASTSALE12 for $20.00


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Where Ya'll At?

I thought my Soultanicals would come today, but it didn't.  It still just had a Label printed out 12-24 w/no movement.

I contacted them.


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair - hey T!  Sucks that your package seems to just be sitting.  I wish vendors would just send it the day they print the label.  Giving folks false hope


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75 said:


> *Sucks that your package seems to just be sitting. I wish vendors would just send it the day they print the label. Giving folks false hope *


 
Golden75

Yea.  It's saying: "Electronic Shipping Notification" 12-24.  Or something like that.

Girl, folks need to get it together.  For Real.erplexed

But sometimes I have that, and it ends up delivered w/o ever showing movement via USPS.  

Not often, but it happens.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518 @Shay72 @Golden75 @SimJam @Ltown Beamodel & errrbody else
> 
> Bel Nouvo on ETSY = *25%* off Code is *DAY25*



IDareT'sHair
I got the coco castor cream. I think that is the name of it. Thanks for the mention


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair said:


> Where Ya'll At?
> 
> I thought my Soultanicals would come today, but it didn't.  It still just had a Label printed out 12-24 w/no movement.
> 
> I contacted them.



IDareT'sHair
That is weird, we ordered on the same day I think and I got mines a few days ago. erplexed


----------



## Ltown

Hello ladies!

IDareT'sHair, i like wdt too in a jar and too shea good cleaner.  As i am is really a keeper so i will stick with it as my cowash.  I'm on no buy for Jan to knock out the stash, even giong sis somethin i'm overstock.com


----------



## Brownie518

Hello,ladies. I'm sitting here DCing right now. I'm trying the Camille Rose Soylicious as my DC. That stuff is so thick and rich, they need to put it in a jar. I could barely get it out of that bottle. After, I'll be using Claudie's Tea under her Kahve Leave In. 

I forgot that I'm still waiting on Shescentit, also. My Silk Dreams came, so waiting on IPN and Soultanicals, also. Soon, I plan to order more Camille Rose. I want some Moisture Butter, more Janzyn and Soylicious, and maybe the Algae mask.


----------



## natura87

Rocking a twistout for a 2nd day in a row. Gonna wash my hair and do something with it before it gets hectic and I gotta go back to work. Gonna try to finish a thing or 2 before the year ends. i've got 1 more twistouts use of the CM Almond Jai, I like it but wont repurchase becuase she keeps changing the ingredients. I dont see why she keeps changing the ingredients when they work for most people.

Tempted to buy the Miss Jessies at the local BSS even though I know good and durn well it would be a waste.

I'm an auntie again, one of my sisters had a boy on Friday. I think I'm gonna call him Wobbles.He's so cute!!


----------



## natura87

I might try the moisuture milk and stuff from CM, but just not the stuff  I have and then get my hopes dashed. I dont want to try something expecting it to be the same as what I already have when I know its not.


----------



## divachyk

Be safe and stay warm ladies....hopefully it won't refreeze.

I will use up Bee Mine Lovely today - that's a great moisturizer. Definitely a repurchase. It's very hydrating and a little goes a long way. The bottle lasted me for quite sometime.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel

I don't know where my Knot Sauce is?  I need to check USPS & see if it moved.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair said:


> Beamodel
> 
> I don't know where my Knot Sauce is?  I need to check USPS & see if it moved.



IDareT'sHair
Girl yes, check on that ASAP... USPS sometimes deliver without any updates but that is odd that you haven't gotten yours yet!


----------



## SerjicalStrike

Hi everyone. I hope ya'll had a nice holiday break.

My hair is finally at back at the length it was before I got it cut in April! I can do a ballerina bun on the very top of my head now (halfway between my crown and forehead) 

I want to go from washing my hair every 2 weeks to washing it every 3 weeks unless I've been around smokers or been at the beach or pool. I find that if I don't pick out my curls they do stay clumped after I add fistfuls of gel right after washing, and moisturizing every 3-4 days with QB BRBC.


----------



## Ltown

Hello ladies! this thread was way back to number 5, very quiet 

Target is has SM b1g1 50% off, they have unadvertise sales alot of SM. I don't need any

I brought MJ strength silkening when it was b1g1 it stinks bad so I'm have to sell that mess. It has to smell good or be unscented for me to like using it. 

Dd decide to go natural not sure why but I tried to give her some advice on longterm transitioning since i did it but she already resisted to not using oils or lube her hair everyday; which is required. but that a teenager


----------



## Shay72

I may pick up some SM. I need the purification masque and anti breakage masque.


----------



## SimJam

Hay Ladies at the airport waiting to go home.
I couldn't even find this thread lol, what's it doing all the way round on pg 5 anyhow? I never even check pass pg 3 Lolol

Had a great vaykay, with family and friends as Christmas should be.

I got some cool ponytail holders from sallys. LIke an open elastic with hooks at the end. And I did a cute updoo with them, though me and my style challenged self had a royal battle with getting them into , y hair even though it looked so simple when I saw it on YouTube!!!!

Sent from my Galaxy Tab 2 using LHCF


----------



## SimJam

Ltown said:


> Hello ladies! this thread was way back to number 5, very quiet
> 
> Dd decide to go natural not sure why but I tried to give her some advice on longterm transitioning since i did it but she already resisted to not using oils or lube her hair everyday; which is required. but that a teenager



That's great! I'm sure she will figure it out in time. She has a good role model !

Sent from my Galaxy Tab 2 using LHCF


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Hey Ladies!  Good Evening.

I'm having Keyboard problems, so haven't been on much. erplexed 

Still no Soultanicals even though they said it shipped on 12-24.  Imma give them a couple more days, before I start Clown'n.......

UPSP still shows nothing but a Label being Created.  If it doesn't come in the next 3-4 days, Imma cut up.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ltown

Gurl...it is freezing here.  22 degrees and snow errwhere.  

We had to get plowed out again yesterday.

I just thought you'd like to know that.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 curlyhersheygirl Ltown Lita Beamodel (errbody else)

Naturelle Grow 25% Code = *Growit2*


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair said:


> Brownie518 curlyhersheygirl Ltown Lita Beamodel (errbody else)
> 
> Naturelle Grow 25% Code = Growit2



IDareT'sHair
Let me see


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel

Have you ever purchased from Her?  She has some nice items 

And she has great CS


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair said:


> Beamodel
> 
> Have you ever purchased from Her?  She has some nice items
> 
> And she has great CS



IDareT'sHair
No, I've never purchased from her. I've heard of her company before though. What's good there?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel

I like the Cleansing Conditioners.  We've laso been tearing up the Slippery Elm, Marshamallow & Cinnamon DC'er.

I've used the Intensive DC'er, the Oil and the Hair Creme.  I know I won't repurchase the Oil because of MSM, but I do want to try the Honey Balm stuff.

Brownie518 really likes that one.  And I want to try the new Avocado DC'er and maybe the Mango Coconut Wata'.  

That one will be last, because I have Mango stuff from Hydroquench to use up.


----------



## Lita

IDareT'sHair said:


> Brownie518 curlyhersheygirl Ltown Lita Beamodel (errbody else)
> 
> Naturelle Grow 25% Code = *Growit2*



IDareT'sHair You Know I Already Ordered..EARLY!


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Lita

Um.....Why doesn't that Surprise Me!

What chu get?


----------



## Lita

IDareT'sHair said:


> Beamodel
> 
> I like the Cleansing Conditioners.  We've laso been tearing up the Slippery Elm, Marshamallow & Cinnamon DC'er.
> 
> I've used the Intensive DC'er, the Oil and the Hair Creme.  I know I won't repurchase the Oil because of MSM, but I do want to try the Honey Balm stuff.
> 
> Brownie518 really likes that one.  And I want to try the new Avocado DC'er and maybe the Mango Coconut Wata'.
> 
> That one will be last, because I have Mango stuff from Hydroquench to use up.



IDareT'sHair Beamodel I'm loving the Slippery Elm Dc,Herbal Cream Cleanser & Coconut Water Dc...She ships fast & have great products....

*I hope she keeps adding to her line..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Lita

I do too Lita. She's Great. 

The Cleansing Conditioners are definitely thebomb.com I love a Good Cleansing Conditioner.

Her Intensive DC'er was good too.


----------



## Lita

IDareT'sHair said:


> Lita
> 
> Um.....Why doesn't that Surprise Me!
> 
> What chu get?



IDareT'sHair I got another Slippery Elm Dc Lg & Moisturizing Cream leave-in...

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Lita

I liked that Moisturizing L-I.  

And you are absolutely right, she ships F-A-S-T!


----------



## Lita

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Lita
> 
> I do too Lita. She's Great.
> 
> The Cleansing Conditioners are definitely thebomb.com I love a Good Cleansing Conditioner.
> 
> Her Intensive DC'er was good too.



IDareT'sHair If her sale lasts for the whole month of Jan.I'll order the Intense Dc...

*I made up my mind,to stick with products that work EXTREMELY well,for my hair/scalp..
That will reduce my stash.....

 and save me money..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Brownie518

What's up, ladies? Let me go see if ya'll left anything for me over at Naturelle...

Lita
IDareT'sHair


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> What's up, ladies? *Let me go see if ya'll left anything for me over at Naturelle...*
> 
> @Lita
> @IDareT'sHair


 
Brownie518

Hmp.  Now you know that was just plain wrong.

btw: hi ms. b


----------



## Lita

Brownie518 said:


> What's up, ladies? Let me go see if ya'll left anything for me over at Naturelle...
> 
> Lita
> IDareT'sHair



Brownie518  We left some items for you

 I hope 



Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Lita Gurl.....Ms. B a mess. 

I ain't tryna' hear alladat. @Brownie518


----------



## Lita

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Lita Gurl.....Ms. B a mess.
> 
> I ain't tryna' hear alladat. @Brownie518



Brownie518 What cha get?



Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Lita @Brownie518

So here's what I'm waiting for:

Garden Of Wisdom
Soultanicals *still*
Bel Nouvo
Hairitage

I think that's it.  ETA: HQS *she said she is sending me some samples*


----------



## Lita

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Lita @Brownie518
> 
> So here's what I'm waiting for:
> 
> Garden Of Wisdom
> Soultanicals *still*
> Bel Nouvo
> Hairitage
> 
> I think that's it.  ETA: HQS *she said she is sending me some samples*



IDareT'sHair I hope I like the Bel Nouvo Dc..

My Cream & Coco should be here this week & my Bobeam poo bar...

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Lita said:


> *I hope I like the Bel Nouvo Dc..*
> 
> My Cream & Coco should be here this week & my Bobeam poo bar...
> 
> Happy Hair Growing!


 
Lita

Me Too!  Is that the only Bel Nouvo you got?  I still want those 2 Milks.

Those sound Yummy!  I plan to try them this Spring.

The Peach Pomade is definitely a keeper.


----------



## Lita

IDareT'sHair said:


> Lita
> 
> Me Too!  Is that the only Bel Nouvo you got?  I still want those 2 Milks.
> 
> Those sound Yummy!  I plan to try them this Spring.
> 
> The Peach Pomade is definitely a keeper.



IDareT'sHair I got one of the milks too..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita

IDareT'sHair I see BF hasn't had a sale in a while..Wanted to stock-up..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Lita

Yeah, I bought those 2 Espresso Hair Cremes on the Cheap.  

When I went on their site, I went skrait to the Clearance area.


----------



## Brownie518

I think I'm going to get another Slippery Elm, a Growth Balm, and that Honey Aloe DC.


----------



## Lita

Brownie518 said:


> I think I'm going to get another Slippery Elm, a Growth Balm, and that Honey Aloe DC.



Brownie518 I told you,we left some stuff




Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Brownie518

Lita said:


> @Brownie518 I told you,we left some stuff
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Hair Growing!


Lita

Yeah, ya'll had me worried. I know how ya'll like a nice sale!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Lita Brownie518

I'll check back this weekend, to see if Naturelle is still on Sale.

So....did either one of you, get your IPN _*cough, rolls eyes & sucks teef*_


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Lita
> 
> Yeah, I bought those 2 Espresso Hair Cremes on the Cheap.
> 
> When I went on their site, *I went skrait to the Clearance area*.



The bolded had me 

Not that I blame you. Some of those prices are


----------



## Lita

IDareT'sHair said:


> Lita Brownie518
> 
> I'll check back this weekend, to see if Naturelle is still on Sale.
> 
> So....did either one of you, get your IPN _*cough, rolls eyes & sucks teef*_



IDareT'sHair Something told me to stay away,so I did..Didn't order this time...


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

Speaking of the Clearance rack....lemme mosey on over to BFH and see what they done marked down.


----------



## Lita

Brownie518 said:


> The bolded had me
> 
> Not that I blame you. Some of those prices are



Brownie518 Yep,some companies prices are CRAZY & not worth it..At least have stellar ingredients.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita

IDareT'sHair said:


> Brownie518
> 
> Speaking of the Clearance rack....lemme mosey on over to BFH and see what they done marked down.



IDareT'sHair They marked down some cleansing creams..I looked today.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair said:


> Beamodel
> 
> I like the Cleansing Conditioners.  We've laso been tearing up the Slippery Elm, Marshamallow & Cinnamon DC'er.
> 
> I've used the Intensive DC'er, the Oil and the Hair Creme.  I know I won't repurchase the Oil because of MSM, but I do want to try the Honey Balm stuff.
> 
> Brownie518 really likes that one.  And I want to try the new Avocado DC'er and maybe the Mango Coconut Wata'.
> 
> That one will be last, because I have Mango stuff from Hydroquench to use up.



IDareT'sHair & Lita
I might try that slippery elm


----------



## Shay72

Hmmm I'm wondering why I never tried Naturelle Grow? I'm thinking she didn't have a lot of products to start with like 2 or 3 and they weren't calling my name. I just looked now and I'm in trouble .

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Lita @Brownie518
> 
> I'll check back this weekend, to see if Naturelle is still on Sale.
> 
> So....did either one of you, get your IPN _*cough, rolls eyes & sucks teef*_





Nope...


----------



## Beamodel

Lita said:


> IDareT'sHair I hope I like the Bel Nouvo Dc..
> 
> My Cream & Coco should be here this week & my Bobeam poo bar...
> 
> Happy Hair Growing!



Lita
That Belnouvo DC is great.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Lita  Yeah, & that Espresso Hair Creme is still on Sale.

Shay72  Yeah, when she first started, she had like 4 products.

I was tearing up those Cleansing Conditioners & those "Sets" because I think she had like 40-50% back then or something crazy.


----------



## Lita

Beamodel said:


> IDareT'sHair & Lita
> I might try that slippery elm



Beamodel If yo do..Keep us posted..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita

Only 3 things are on my to try list...

NBD-Sunflower Hair Mask Treatment
NBD-Pumpkin Moisturizer Cleanser
Honey Chile Hair Love-Hibiscus Con..


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Beamodel

Lita said:


> Beamodel If yo do..Keep us posted..
> 
> Happy Hair Growing!



Lita & IDareT'sHair
That coconut water mango looks good too


----------



## Brownie518

(In the spirit of the thread title...)

I finished up a Hydratherma Naturals Amino Protein, Claudie's Montego Bay Oil, and a 4oz TeaLightful Shine.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Lita

I tried nbd a while back and something broke me out fiercely.  

I was jacked up for a minute behind that.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *(In the spirit of the thread title...)*
> 
> *I finished up a Hydratherma Naturals Amino Protein, Claudie's Montego Bay Oil, and a 4oz TeaLightful Shine.*


 
@Brownie518

So, in the spirit of the thread title....Are you tryna' say, you bought 1 of each?


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> So, in the spirit of the thread title....Are you tryna' say, you bought 1 of each?


IDareT'sHair

Funny!!  No, I didn't...yet.


----------



## Lita

IDareT'sHair said:


> Lita
> 
> I tried nbd a while back and something broke me out fiercely.
> 
> I was jacked up for a minute behind that.



IDareT'sHair That's awfull...Sorry to hear.


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita

I'm deleting products/certain vendors too...For 2013..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

Yeah...((Yet))  I know how you Roll.


----------



## Lita

Beamodel said:


> Lita & IDareT'sHair
> That coconut water mango looks good too



Beamodel The Coconut Water/Mango is good too..Great Moisture & slip...My #1 is still the Slippery Elm from her line.


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Lita said:


> *I'm deleting products/certain vendors too...For 2013..*
> 
> Happy Hair Growing!


 
Lita

.....Like who/what? 

I'm open for ideas


----------



## EnExitStageLeft

Mango and Berries Cleansing conditioner....Any reviews?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

EnExitStageLeft

Haven't tried that one. I've tried the Herbal & another one.  But it could have been this one, it didn't have a name.  

Just Cleansing Conditioner, but it did have a Berry scent.  (I bought them when she 1st Launched)


----------



## Beamodel

Lita said:


> Beamodel The Coconut Water/Mango is good too..Great Moisture & slip...My #1 is still the Slippery Elm from her line.
> 
> Happy Hair Growing!



Lita 
Decisions, decisions lol.


----------



## Beamodel

Lita & IDareT'sHair

What is the slippery elm compared to?


----------



## EnExitStageLeft

IDareT'sHair said:


> @EnExitStageLeft
> 
> Haven't tried that one. I've tried the Herbal & another one.  But it could have been this one, it didn't have a name.
> 
> Just Cleansing Conditioner, but it did have a Berry scent.  (I bought them when she 1st Launched)



I have the herbal one . I wanted to know about that one because she advertised it as a detangling cleansing conditioner and it peaked my interest .


----------



## Lita

Naturelle Grow shipped early this morning...Yep,fast shipping..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita

IDareT'sHair said:


> Lita
> 
> .....Like who/what?
> 
> I'm open for ideas



IDareT'sHair Hi! IPN is off my list,Aunt Jackies,Miss Jessie,Weekly deep treat by 3sisters,Moisture Balance Con by Shi..Will continue to update..Looking at my never again box.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita

Beamodel said:


> Lita & IDareT'sHair
> 
> What is the slippery elm compared to?



Beamodel Hi! I'm trying to think what to compare it too..I just know,it feels like slippery silk in your hands & more on your hair..The texture is not thick,it's medium custard like & it clings to your strands/rinses smooth/nice moisture..I didn't need to detangle after,it melted my knots all the way to the tips.


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518 @curlyhersheygirl @Ltown @Lita @Beamodel (errbody else)
> 
> Naturelle Grow 25% Code = *Growit2*


 

IDareT'sHair 
Placed my order. I got 2 cleansing conditioners and the slippery elm DC.


----------



## Lita

2012 is almost over...It's been real,we have tested products,loved/hated some but it's been fun...

Will list my last 2012 buy later...

*I have a use it up box & give away box....Never again BOX.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## chebaby

chello err body
happy last day of the year lol.

i couldnt wait to come in here today and pull up a seat and tell yall about this CRAP i dont put in my hair this weekend
that damn CR deep conditioner done to' my hair all the way up. that stuff is pure crap in a jar. as soon as it touched my hair i started shaking my head. it has no slip at all so as im putting it on it feels like its tugging and pulling  on my hair. then to top it off after i rinsed my hair dodnt feel conditioned, it wasnt soft, it didnt feel strong it felt like crap. and then on top of that my hair AND MY HANDS had a nasty coating on it my hands felt like i had dipped it in glue and let it semi dry.

speaking of nasty coating. another thing i tried to use this weekend failed horribly. that damn tasti kiss mai sweet carla butter. i call myself sitting the jar in front of my vent so it could melt. well it melted and i decided to smooth some on my skin that stuff made my akin feel so nasty and tacky. it made my skin hella shiny but no moisture at all and when i rubbed my hand along my arm or leg my fingers would get stuck a little cause it was sticky.
AND i used it on my hair and my hair feels so gunky. but im sure my hair would have felt like shnit anyway after using that darn CR deep conditioner.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby Lita

My Sweet Geezus!  You & Lita gave some terrible EOY Reviews!  I'm over here dying. 

Ya'll a mess.

And Che, Gurl.... That durn Nasti-Kiss!  Talmbout some Tasti-Kiss

Chile...BOO


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I guess my 2012 EOY "Horror Story" would be that durn IPN  

I need my PJ behind whipped tryna' make that dysfunctional relationship work.

Just glad I got my money b4 things went bust.


----------



## Ltown

IDareT'sHair said:


> I guess my 2012 EOY "Horror Story" would be that durn IPN
> 
> I need my PJ behind whipped tryna' make that dysfunctional relationship work.
> 
> Just glad I got my money b4 things went bust.




IDareT'sHair, ipn was the worst for me too


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ltown

Yeah, she clowned us LT.  And had the 'nerve' to BAN us!  

She actually did us & our wallets a favor.  

At least you had the good sense to leave that fool alone, and I kept ordering from her when I knew she was


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby @Lita
> 
> My Sweet Geezus! You & Lita gave some terrible EOY Reviews! I'm over here dying.
> 
> Ya'll a mess.
> 
> And Che, Gurl.... That durn Nasti-Kiss! Talmbout some Tasti-Kiss
> 
> Chile...BOO


 girl i was so pissed.
i was like wait til i tell T.
i mean i have never in my life seen a hair butter like that


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> I guess my 2012 EOY "Horror Story" would be that durn IPN
> 
> I need my PJ behind whipped tryna' make that dysfunctional relationship work.
> 
> Just glad I got my money b4 things went bust.


 lol we live and we learn. in 2013 im waiting to see what new vendors will come out with some good stuff.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> girl i was so pissed.
> *i was like wait til i tell T.*
> *i mean i have never in my life seen a hair butter like that*


 
@chebaby

I don't know 'what' she was makin'? Sounds like PlayDoh.

Gurl.....When you said you left it by the 'vent' I knew that story was not gone end well.

And I'm also speechless & disappointed at CR and the new formulations.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

I'm so glad that durn IPN gave me my money back. 

God protects babies & fools.....


----------



## Lita

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> I don't know 'what' she was makin'? Sounds like PlayDoh.
> 
> Gurl.....When you said you left it by the 'vent' I knew that story was not gone end well.
> 
> And I'm also speechless & disappointed at CR and the new formulations.



IDareT'sHair chebaby One of the reasons I didn't order from CR this Black Friday,she changed the formula...Glad I have the old CR Dc left...

*Why do they change a good thing?

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Lita chebaby

That sucks!  

I loved that Algae, the Jansyn, the SOYlicious and the Moisture Butter.

Yeah, WHY mess up a good thing?  They try to grow to fast, change ingredients to save a buck and Ultimately end up losing Customers because it doesn't work the same.erplexed


----------



## Lita

Someone should start a never again (product or vendor)purchase..Never!


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Lita chebaby

I'm excited too to see who will pop up & who will go out in 2013.


----------



## Lita

IDareT'sHair said:


> Lita chebaby
> 
> That sucks!
> 
> I loved that Algae, the Jansyn, the SOYlicious and the Moisture Butter.
> 
> Yeah, WHY mess up a good thing?  They try to grow to fast, change ingredients to save a buck and Ultimately end up losing Customers because it doesn't work the same.erplexed



IDareT'sHair CR is listed in my staples/HG..After I use it up,it will be removed from my list..Oh,Well..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> I don't know 'what' she was makin'? Sounds like PlayDoh.
> 
> Gurl.....When you said you left it by the 'vent' I knew that story was not gone end well.
> 
> And I'm also speechless & disappointed at CR and the new formulations.


 chile i call myself cutting corners by sitting it by the vents this morning its back to being brick hard lmao.

it feels like paydo too chile and err body on YT talking about its a staple. hmph, they a lie.


IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> I'm so glad that durn IPN gave me my money back.
> 
> *God protects babies & fools*.....


 so basically, we can keep doing what we do lmao.
im glad you got your money back.


----------



## chebaby

Lita said:


> Someone should start a never again (product or vendor)purchase..Never!
> 
> 
> Happy Hair Growing!


 well you know how we do. we'll be up in the thread saying we will never order from them again and then turn around and be like "im a pj, i had to order"
but it would be a great thread to see what vendors other people hated go on T, kick that thread off.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Lita chebaby

That's a shame you have to give up a HG product, due to formulation changes.  

I know changes like that hurt Kern'Nem and AV*. 

Not only was folk p*s$ed with AV formulation changes she did a price hike on top of it. I bet they still have recovered from that move.

Folks need to weigh the cost when they decide to make changes to folks Tried & Trues.erplexed


----------



## chebaby

Lita said:


> @IDareT'sHair @chebaby One of the reasons I didn't order from CR this Black Friday,she changed the formula...Glad I have the old CR Dc left...
> 
> *Why do they change a good thing?
> 
> Happy Hair Growing!


 yea i think she changed ALL her products. that was dumb as hell


IDareT'sHair said:


> @Lita @chebaby
> 
> That sucks!
> 
> I loved that Algae, the Jansyn, the SOYlicious and the Moisture Butter.
> 
> Yeah, WHY mess up a good thing? They try to grow to fast, change ingredients to save a buck and Ultimately end up losing Customers because it doesn't work the same.erplexed


 so far the deep conditioner is the only thing i havent liked from CR.
i love the jasyn conditioner, hair milk, old formula hair butter(havent tried the new formula yet). i also have the hair gel, whipped gel, and twist butter i havent tried yet.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Lita chebaby

I'm on thread overload.  Imma let somebody else do that one.  And *cough* 

Che, you right, I know I'll tip on ova' & buy something from somebody afta' I said "neva' eva' eva'... 

(Except from IPN).  She's done.  And I'm banned.  So, it's good.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Lita @chebaby
> 
> That's a shame you have to give up a HG product, due to formulation changes.
> 
> I know changes like that hurt Kern'Nem and AV*.
> 
> Not only was folk p*s$ed with AV formulation changes she did a price hike on top of it. I bet they still have recovered from that move.
> 
> Folks need to weigh the cost when they decide to make changes to folks Tried & Trues.erplexed


 
@chebaby Lita

FYI


----------



## Lita

Blended Heritage has a 50% off sale..Clearing the shelves..


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita

chebaby said:


> well you know how we do. we'll be up in the thread saying we will never order from them again and then turn around and be like "im a pj, i had to order"
> but it would be a great thread to see what vendors other people hated go on T, kick that thread off.



chebaby lol..2013,I'm sticking to my word & hold onto my money..


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Lita @chebaby
> 
> That's a shame you have to give up a HG product, due to formulation changes.
> 
> I know changes like that hurt Kern'Nem and AV*.
> 
> Not only was folk p*s$ed with AV formulation changes she did a price hike on top of it. I bet they still have recovered from that move.
> 
> Folks need to weigh the cost when they decide to make changes to folks Tried & Trues.erplexed


 luckily it wasnt a staple for me but it does suck though.
i dont remember anyone saying her stuff was bad. generally everyone liked her stuff so why change it?
she could have just made a whole new deep conditioner if she wanted to use different ingredients. same with the other stuff. acting like she cant have 2 hair butters, conditioners and so on.

i remember when i was ripping kern a new one when she changed my beloved hair milk i still turned around and ordered more though


----------



## chebaby

i forgot to mention that my curlmart and my silk dreams order shipped. i should get SD before or on thursday and curlmart on friday.
im really excited to get my SD order because it has stuff ive never tried. curlmart is all re-purchases.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

My Soultanicals finally came today.


----------



## Lita

My Boebeam came today..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita

IDareT'sHair said:


> chebaby
> 
> My Soultanicals finally came today.



IDareT'sHair Keep us posted..Reviews!

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Lita 

Lemme go smell it.


----------



## Shay72

I think there may be a never again thread...lemme go look.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72 Lita

My nevers usually involve super-high shipping costs.  Shi & ButtersnBars come to mind.erplexed


----------



## Lita

Did my last order for 2012..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Shay72

I thought there was a worst products ever thread but I think maybe I was thinking of the hair advice thread.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Lita

What was your last purchase?


----------



## Shay72

I don't think I made any purchases in the month of December. Now I feel like I need to make one before midnight .


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72

I need to prolly make 1 quick last one too.


----------



## Lita

IDareT'sHair chebaby the thread is up..2012 Wrost products/vendors for the year..


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

What you buyin?


----------



## Lita

Shay72 said:


> I thought there was a worst products ever thread but I think maybe I was thinking of the hair advice thread.



Shay72 the thread is up...2012 Wrost products/vendors..


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Hey divas. Just wanted to say that 2012 was awesome with you guys and I'm looking forward to what 2013 has to offer. Stay safe; God bless.


----------



## robot.

Was it the SM purification masks that got all the good reviews? I'm sitting with it in my hair right now.

Looking at new gels to try...almost done with the Kiss My Face.


----------



## felic1

Well I used up the last of my wgo no back ups, my hemp seed oil 1 large backup, 1 mollasses and honey hair repair with 1 backup, 1 AOGPB no backups. I guess I have a little shopping to do. Happy New Year's Ladies!!! HHG!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

robot.

Yep. Hi Ro-Ro


----------



## Lita

I'm going to try the new Shea line Detangler for kids & milk..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Lita

I wanna try that too at some point.  Doesn't it have Hibiscus?


----------



## Lita

IDareT'sHair said:


> Lita
> 
> I wanna try that too at some point.  Doesn't it have Hibiscus?



IDareT'sHair Some of the kids line contain hibiscus & slippery elm.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## robot.

IDareT'sHair said:


> robot.
> 
> Yep. Hi Ro-Ro



Did you like it? So far I'm 'meh'

I talked myself out of buying it but then I saw it on sale


----------



## Ltown

Happy New Year 2013 U1B1!


----------



## Golden75

Happy 2013 ladies!


----------



## Lita

Just made my first purchase for 2013..

Luv Naturals-Triple Conditioner

Luv Naturals-Moisture Leave-in..


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Beamodel

Lita said:


> Just made my first purchase for 2013..
> 
> Luv Naturals-Triple Conditioner
> 
> Luv Naturals-Moisture Leave-in..
> 
> Happy Hair Growing!



Lita
Let me know how it is. I've seen ppl selling their products which made me feel like they didn't perform that well. Keep me posted


----------



## Lita

Beamodel said:


> Lita
> Let me know how it is. I've seen ppl selling their products which made me feel like they didn't perform that well. Keep me posted



Beamodel I'll keep you posted...Hope it's ok.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Beamodel

Lita said:


> Beamodel I'll keep you posted...Hope it's ok.
> 
> Happy Hair Growing!



Lita. Ok girly.  I thought it was gonna be great too and was waiting for reviews. Then I started seeing ppl selling it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

robot.

I do like it.  I like it on dry hair as a Cleansing Conditioner.

Most people use it for like a Clarifying Masque.  I do follow up with a Moisture DC'er.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Lita

*cackles* at the 1st person of the New Year.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Happy New Year Use 1 Buy 1 Ladies!

May we all have a Blessed & Prosperous New Year.  May 2013 be our year.


----------



## Brownie518

Happy New Year, ladies!!!!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

Happy 2013 Ms. B!  Time to get this Hurr-Par'tay started


----------



## Brownie518

I just read che's review of that CR Algae. I used to loooove that but now I'm so glad I haven't ordered the new formula. That Soylicious conditioner is nice, though. This is my first time using that one. 

I plan to lounge all day with my hair soaked in Trigga, sippin on wine and watching movies.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

**Tiiva Naturals**  New Year's Sale 30% off *Code = 2013*


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair

Hey!!!! Maybe I should start a new thread...I'm surprised they haven't told us to.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518

Will be doing my hair later too. (After I take the kids home) to their parents. 

I'll should soak in something now start after I drop them off.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Thinking about my 1st 2013 Purchase if it will be:

Soultanicals
Koils By Nature

Or...*cough* both.


----------



## Brownie518

Njoi has 25% today....NJOI2013

I got the GRO pomade, Ayurvedic Hair Butter, and Herbal hairdress. 

Did I tell you that the Soultanicals Hair Sorrell Kink Drink stuff is the sht! I've been spraying it on my scalp before doing my leave in routine. Love it. That bottle has the best sprayer.


----------



## Shay72

Happy New Year ladies !


----------



## Lita

N.B.D has 50% on certain products..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita

Brownie518 said:


> Njoi has 25% today....NJOI2013
> 
> I got the GRO pomade, Ayurvedic Hair Butter, and Herbal hairdress.
> 
> Did I tell you that the Soultanicals Hair Sorrell Kink Drink stuff is the sht! I've been spraying it on my scalp before doing my leave in routine. Love it. That bottle has the best sprayer.



Brownie518 I told you soultanicles Sorrell Kink Drink is the bomb.com..Love that stuff & it doesn't leave your hair sticky or greasy..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita

Brownie518 said:


> Njoi has 25% today....NJOI2013
> 
> I got the GRO pomade, Ayurvedic Hair Butter, and Herbal hairdress.
> 
> Did I tell you that the Soultanicals Hair Sorrell Kink Drink stuff is the sht! I've been spraying it on my scalp before doing my leave in routine. Love it. That bottle has the best sprayer.



Brownie518 Ayurvedic butter is great for this time of year. Keeps your hair really soft & little goes a long way...

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita

IDareT'sHair said:


> Lita
> 
> *cackles* at the 1st person of the New Year.



IDareT'sHair I know,lol..I was on the email request..At 12:30am my email said..bing... Lol..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Lita Brownie518

Soultanicals sent me a sample of the Mango Marula Muru.  It's nice. (or whatever it is).  

I wanted the Wrappers Delight, now I'll hafta' think about the Sorrell too.

Lemme mosey on over to Njoi right quick.  I want another Herbal Hairdress.


----------



## Lita

IDareT'sHair said:


> Lita Brownie518
> 
> Soultanicals sent me a sample of the Mango Marula Muru.  It's nice. (or whatever it is).
> 
> I wanted the Wrappers Delight, now I'll hafta' think about the Sorrell too.
> 
> Lemme mosey on over to Njoi right quick.  I want another Herbal Hairdress.



IDareT'sHair Yes.soultinacls Murla is very nice.when I got my order that's the first thing I put on my hair soften right up...

Njoi herbal Hairdress is really good..I like to use it in the fall..Last long too.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Brownie518

Ya'll see that Afroveda email. *30% off your order, no coupon needed until 1/2*...


----------



## Shay72

I see I will have to let stuff continue to roll in and make a decision.

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Lita Brownie518 chebaby Shay72

Clawd Geezus!  

These Vendors popped the Cork on 2013 off right!  

I didn't expect them to all come out the Sales-Gate all at once!

2013 Competition is gone be Fierce!  *sits down & fans*


----------



## Ltown

Brownie518 said:


> @IDareT'sHair
> 
> Hey!!!! Maybe I should start a new thread...I'm surprised they haven't told us to.


 
Brownie518, if you decide too, you can always ask moderator to lock this one that way no one can post. It's time and if you don't want to I will, this is not like a challenge where we are tracking or tag anyone.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair

  You are too funny!!! 

 For real, though, I had said I wasn't gonna buy anything right now but dang!! These sales are too tempting!!


----------



## Lita

IDareT'sHair said:


> Lita Brownie518 chebaby Shay72
> 
> Clawd Geezus!
> 
> These Vendors popped the Cork on 2013 off right!
> 
> I didn't expect them to all come out the Sales-Gate all at once!
> 
> 2013 Competition is gone be Fierce!  *sits down & fans*



IDareT'sHair I signed up with a couple of vendors for notifications..My email is jumping.lol

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

Gurl...these Sales today are Un-Beweavable!  Can you beweave they are all coming out with Discounts? 

Interesting.  Wonder how they did BF & Christmas


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair

I know! I'm about to do some browsing, see who else is having a sale. 

Speaking of, I have to go see when I placed that second Soultanicals order. I might have to email them real quick.

I will be ordering a couple of things from Claudie and SD, with/without a sale. Just a couple of items, though, maybe in a week or two.


----------



## Lita

LeNeNaturals esty 25% off..
MUAC 25% code-newyear2013

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Lita Brownie518

Spins Around & Faints!  *cant.take.all.these.sales.*


----------



## Lita

IDareT'sHair Brownie518 Are you guys getting anything?

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> **Tiiva Naturals** New Year's Sale 30% off *Code = 2013*


 i forgot this brand still exists


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Lita

1x Njoi Hair Dressing


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *i forgot this brand still exists*


 
chebaby You & Your Predictions


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby You & Your Predictions


 i aint said nothin


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *i aint said nothin*


 
chebaby

Yeah...But For some reason, you are always 100% correct.  I want some more KBN


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Yeah...But For some reason, you are always 100% correct. I want some more KBN


 i need some more KBN too


----------



## Lita

NaturaLuxuries 10% code Newcustomer 

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Lita

My Hairitage shipped


----------



## Lita

IDareT'sHair said:


> Lita
> 
> My Hairitage shipped



IDareT'sHair Heritage is no joke..She ships FAST.


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Lita

Slathered on SM's Anti Breakage Hair Masque on dry hair. Getting ready to cowash it out.

Will Steam in a bit with SD's Avocado Pudding or Jessicurl WDT. *prolly SD's*


----------



## Shay72

chebaby said:


> i forgot this brand still exists





IDareT'sHair said:


> chebaby You & Your Predictions



Exactly why I'm not gonna buy 

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72 chebaby

Ya'll Wrong.erplexed......


I sent my little Neice & Nephew home with:

1 Saravun Broccoli Hair Creme
1 Tiiva Green Tea Moisturizer *speaking of Tiiva*
1 Camille Rose Curl Refresher (Spritz)


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl

Hey Ms. Curly-Curl-Curl

What's New? *no pun intended*


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Happy New Year divas.

IDareT'sHair  Not much. I'm catching up and realized there're some sales going so I'm trying to decide what to get before I go to bed.

Today's my youngest son's 4th birthday and he had to much cake . I need him to go to bed cuz the kids go back to school tomorrow.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl

How Cute about BabyBoy.  You tell the cutest family stories.  Thanks for sharing.

Did you Sister get her BF/Christmas Haul on?  You know she is our Official Honorary PJ Member.


----------



## redecouvert

Happy New Year to the beautiful U1B1 ladies!!!!
I started with a conditioner haul at Trader's joe! Went in and bought 5 bottles.
The cashier just starred at me 
Well, I am going back for 5 more tomorrow and ship them to myself 
#pj forever


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair She sure did and had the nerve to ship me a huge box of products she had before hauling because she said she was "over them". 
 She says she wasn't purchasing anything until maybe summer but we already know what happened .


----------



## IDareT'sHair

redecouvert said:


> Happy New Year to the beautiful U1B1 ladies!!!!
> *I started with a conditioner haul at Trader's joe! Went in and bought 5 bottles.*
> *The cashier just starred at me *
> *Well, I am going back for 5 more tomorrow and ship them to myself *
> *#pj forever*


 
redecouvert

That's What I'm Talmbout. 

Red - Chile you shole know how to get your Haul On

You take Care of Bitness  You get down with the get down.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl

I know Ms. Sis sent you some good stuff!


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair 

She did. Alot of it is stuff she picked up at various BSS in NY on her lunch break . I donated half to the local pantry and the rest I'll give them a try. I tried the Cantu coconut styler from the new natural line and it's not bad.


----------



## Lita

Honey Chile Hairlove 15% off till midnight.Code-NEWYR

She has a new herbal blend tea mix..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Mernin' Ladies!

My last day off.  BOO! I have to go back tomorrow.  

I was suppose to return on the 7th but have a meeting I need to go in for.

I'll try to take a couple extra days around MLK. 

Used some Coffee Shop Pomade, but will pull something else to put into rotation.  

It's a little runnier than it was last night (it was fresh out da' Crispa') however, at room temperature, it's a tad runny.

Not sure what I'll pull out.  Maybe AV's Shea Amala?


----------



## SimJam

Happy new year ladies!

Last night I pulled out a purabody muru muru mm in Tahitian vanilla and my hair loves it !  Odd because  I didn't too like the lemongrass one, actually made my hair dry.
Actually wonder if it was because I used the hv  moistpro under?

I'll try using the lemongrass one with the moistpro tonight and see if I have similar results.


----------



## Lita

Soultincals is having a 20% off sale..Ends Jan 5th..code-happy2013

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Lita

I need to do a quick Soultanicals Cart.


----------



## Lita

IDareT'sHair said:


> Lita
> 
> I need to do a quick Soultanicals Cart.



IDareT'sHair What are you getting?

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Lita

Right now I have in my Cart:

1 Curl Elastic
1 Sorrel Kinks Delight
1 Fluffalicious

Why you gettin?


----------



## Lita

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Lita
> 
> Right now I have in my Cart:
> 
> 1 Curl Elastic
> 1 Sorrel Kinks Delight
> 1 Fluffalicious
> 
> Why you gettin?



IDareT'sHair Since I'm in the use up your stash..Currently using up samples,so I'm replacing the Mango Dip,Knot Sauce & small kinks delight..The 3 samples I have of that is almost gone,so when my package comes,I'll be finished.

*Soultincals has made it to my HG/Staple..Mango Dip,Knot Sauce & The spritz.
..I like the Dc too,for me it's more of a spring/summer con.


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Lita

Still thinking..........


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair How's their shipping (Soultanicals)?


----------



## Beamodel

Lita said:


> Soultincals is having a 20% off sale..Ends Jan 5th..code-happy2013
> 
> Happy Hair Growing!



I got the Marla Muru


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

Happy New Year Ladies!

Yesterday was a party hopping good time. Got my serious grub on.

Wearing a twist out till Friday. Used the HQS strawberry coconut oil. Smelled good but didn't last long. Need to try it again for a solid review.

Bout to go look at soultanticals...


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

double post.

Which kink drink by soultanicals is best?
Getting knot sauce and one of those but not sure which one.


----------



## bronzebomb

Komaza Hair Care is offering a free sample of the new Aloe My Hair Leave-in Conditioner.  Just add a sample and check out.  No purchase or coupon code needed.  Pay shipping only, $1.70 or less (US only)


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl

The shipping (for me) was a little long. 

But in their defense, it bumped right up against the Holiday - which may have slowed it down.

Imma give them another try. I'm trying to think if I'll order now or wait? _*decisions, decisions*_


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Shay72 @chebaby
> 
> Ya'll Wrong.erplexed......
> 
> 
> I sent my little Neice & Nephew home with:
> 
> 1 Saravun Broccoli Hair Creme
> 1 Tiiva Green Tea Moisturizer *speaking of Tiiva*
> 1 Camille Rose Curl Refresher (Spritz)


  this is all you and Shay72 so if this brand goes bye bye im not taking the blame lol. but really T, you might be their only customer i dont h ear nothing about them no mo'.

chello ldaies
im pissed my SD was supposed to come today but i aint get my box usps say its supposed to be here today but my mail already came and no darn box.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *but really T, you might be their only customer *i dont h ear nothing about them no mo'.
> 
> chello ldaies
> *im pissed my SD was supposed to come today but i aint get my box usps say its supposed to be here today but my mail already came and no darn box.*


 
chebaby

*cough & side-eye* Um...Yeah...I like their DC'er. 

I think I still have x2 left.  I also have maybe x2 of the Green Tea Leave-In and some of the Shea Growth Butter.

I hate when I'm suppose to get something & it doesn't come.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I think right now I want KBN more than I actually want Soultanicals.....that's the reason for my hesitation.

I think Imma pass it up *cries*


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> *cough & side-eye* Um...Yeah...I like their DC'er.
> 
> I think I still have x2 left. I also have maybe x2 of the Green Tea Leave-In and some of the Shea Growth Butter.
> 
> I hate when I'm suppose to get something & it doesn't come.


 lol i actually watched a YT video a while ago saying the deep conditioner was the bomb. i started to get it from aveyou once but for some reason i didnt.
i might have to hurry and get a jar lol just joking.

if my box dont come tomorrow imma have to email SD and see what she can do.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> I think right now I want KBN more than I actually want Soultanicals.....that's the reason for my hesitation.
> 
> I think Imma pass it up *cries*


 what you plannin gon getting from KBN?
i could use another bottle or 4 of the shea aloe conditioner.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *i might have to hurry and get a jar lol just joking.*


 
chebaby

....See How You Do!



chebaby said:


> *what you plannin gon getting from KBN?*
> i could use another bottle or 4 of the shea aloe conditioner.


 
chebaby

I want that Butta' 

And maybe a bottle or 4 of the Shea Aloe Conditioner..... 

However, that Leave-In also gets great reviews.  

But I don't need any more Leave-Ins.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> *....See How You Do*!
> 
> 
> 
> @chebaby
> 
> I want that Butta'
> 
> *And maybe a bottle or 4 of the Shea Aloe Conditioner*.....
> 
> However, that Leave-In also gets great reviews.
> 
> But I don't need any more Leave-Ins.


 

i  may check this butta out since you like it. im always on the lookout for a great butter. although im really loving the naturalista juicy. its so yummy

lol girl yea you gotta keep 4 of those conditioners on hand. i know when i love a conditioner it seems to go really fast, like i be extra heavy handed with it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *i may check this butta out since you like it. im always on the lookout for a great butter. *although im really loving the naturalista juicy. its so yummy
> 
> lol girl yea you gotta keep 4 of those conditioners on hand. i know when i love a conditioner it seems to go really fast, like i be extra heavy handed with it.


 
@chebaby

That Butta' Rocked My World I want 2-3 of those

So, Naturalista got that recipe down finally uh?

I think I may pull out my QB AOHC


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> *That Butta' Rocked My World* I want 2-3 of those
> 
> So, Naturalista got that recipe down finally uh?
> 
> I think I may pull out my QB AOHC


 ok yea i need to try that butta lol.

so far so good if the ingredients change again ill just leave them alone.

its funny you mention qhemet cause i was thinking about pulling out my detangling ghee.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

Yeah, I'm still holding on to that QB I got from you.    

So, this year, I'm using it. 

Girl...How long have we had that? 

I know I've had it a minute. 2013 will be the year


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> 
> The shipping (for me) was a little long.
> 
> But in their defense, it bumped right up against the Holiday - which may have slowed it down.
> 
> Imma give them another try. I'm trying to think if I'll order now or wait? _*decisions, decisions*_


 
IDareT'sHair Thanks I think I'll wait and catch the next sale just to see how they operate.

On a nother note my sis said that new SSI DC did nothing for her hair.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl 

@Brownie518 and @Lita (i think) have made at least 2 successful purchases from Soultanicals. I think Imma wait for the next Sale too.

I keep hearing that about that SSI Riche DC'er. I may pass on that too, for now.erplexed


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair I haven't seen any reviews on it so that's good to know. I'll pass too and just stick with the ones I love from that line.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

The New Years Spurrrrt is up in these fangas!....

Help Me Gurl.

Shipping Notices tho' from Hairitage and Njoi


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Yeah, I'm still holding on to that QB I got from you.
> 
> So, this year, I'm using it.
> 
> Girl...How long have we had that?
> 
> I know I've had it a minute. 2013 will be the year


 its been a minute lmao.
you know we keep everything until we see mold


----------



## Lita

Nu-Gro 40% off..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> 
> @Brownie518 and @Lita (i think) have made at least 2 successful purchases from Soultanicals. I think Imma wait for the next Sale too.
> 
> I keep hearing that about that SSI Riche DC'er. I may pass on that too, for now.erplexed



IDareT'sHair I got Soultincals Dc on my bang now..It's so slippery,when I picked up the bottle,it slipped straight out of my hands...That's what I'm talking about..My crazy hair needs Moisture,Conditioning & Great Slip.

SSI Riche I'm passing on that too...Didnt hear to many good things

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Lita

You are such a _Temptress._

I keep going back & forth on whether to make a Purchase


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> The New Years Spurrrrt is up in these fangas!....
> 
> Help Me Gurl.
> 
> Shipping Notices tho' from Hairitage and Njoi


 girl i know what you mean. i want to buy SOMETHING. anything

what you looking at?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> girl i know what you mean. i want to buy SOMETHING. anything
> 
> *what you looking at?*


 
chebaby

Nothing in particular. Lita got me going back & forth on Soultanicals.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Nothing in particular. @Lita got me going back & forth on Soultanicals.


 watching these youtube videos, they got me wanting to try all these non natural cvs type products like JAM curling custard.
might have to take a trip to target this weekend


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

I thought you were going to try Soultanicals?oke:


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> I thought you were going to try Soultanicals?oke:


 they do have a few things i want


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

Me too Che. SMH

I might get the Fluffalicious or the Curl Elastic.  I'll only get 1 thingerplexed 

Or maybe do like Lita and get a bunch of samples.

Only problem = I like Full Sized products.  So, I may opt to get 1 of the above.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair said:


> chebaby
> 
> Me too Che. SMH
> 
> I might get the Fluffalicious or the Curl Elastic.  I'll only get 1 thingerplexed
> 
> Or maybe do like Lita and get a bunch of samples.
> 
> Only problem = I like Full Sized products.  So, I may opt to get 1 of the above.



IDareT'sHair
Girl you are a mess. Have you ever used curl junkie banana hibiscus deep fix? If so did u like it? I have it in right now.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel said:


> *Have you ever used curl junkie banana hibiscus deep fix? If so did u like it? I have it in right now.*


 
Beamodel

Gurl...Is today Wednesday?  Sure.

I have some in my Stash.  Also, the Curl Rehab.  2 really great DC'ers.

What are your 1st impressions?


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Me too Che. SMH
> 
> I might get the Fluffalicious or the Curl Elastic. I'll only get 1 thingerplexed
> 
> Or maybe do like @Lita and get a bunch of samples.
> 
> *Only problem = I like Full Sized products. So, I may opt to get 1 of the above*.


 girl im with you on that one.
i dont like no sampleserplexed


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

I know it makes sense to get samples.....but

I.just.can't.


----------



## Lita

chebaby IDareT'sHair I wish HQ had samples I wouldn't be stuck with this greaseless crap..lol...Giving it away..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Lita said:


> *I wish HQ had samples I wouldn't be stuck with this greaseless crap..lol...Giving it away..*
> 
> Happy Hair Growing!


 
Lita

Well....................... *dead*

Point Taken.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> *I know it makes sense to get samples.....but*
> 
> I.just.can't.


 not to us thats for the others


----------



## chebaby

Lita said:


> @chebaby @IDareT'sHair I wish HQ had samples I wouldn't be stuck with this greaseless *crap*..lol...Giving it away..
> 
> Happy Hair Growing!


 i really love the word crap to describe certain products


----------



## Lita

chebaby said:


> i really love the word crap to describe certain products



chebaby IDareT'sHair lol..That's how I feel about my never again list..All Crap..lol


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Lita 

That's a great point.  I know Brownie518 also gets _'sample-sizes'_ from time to time.

Some vendors have nice sized samples....others meh...not so much. Unless they are 4 ounces. 

So, for me, I feel if I'm paying for shipping anyway, I might as well make it a 1 time shot with shipping costs.

And anyway *cough* me and chebaby are Heavy-Handed & ain't got no sense.


----------



## Lita

IDareT'sHair said:


> Lita
> 
> That's a great point.  I know Brownie518 also gets _'sample-sizes'_ from time to time.
> 
> Some vendors have nice sized samples....others meh...not so much. Unless they are 4 ounces.
> 
> So, for me, I feel if I'm paying for shipping anyway, I might as well make it a 1 time shot with shipping costs.
> 
> And anyway *cough* me and chebaby are Heavy-Handed & ain't got no sense.



IDareT'sHair Sometimes I have to buy regular size too..It's ok..But,if I have options,I'm going with the samples...lol

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Lita

I'm sittin' up in here with 2 GM's myself. ......

I may try it to Steam with before DC'ing or use it under my DC'er instead of oil.

*now that sounds good*


----------



## Lita

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Lita
> 
> I'm sittin' up in here with 2 GM's myself. ......
> 
> I may try it to Steam with before DC'ing or use it under my DC'er instead of oil.
> 
> *now that sounds good*



IDareT'sHair The steam should help it  out..


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Lita

That's what I'm thinking and also trying it underneath a DC'er (to use it up).  

I had 1 Jar and then Ltown sent me another Jar.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Lita
> 
> That's a great point. I know @Brownie518 also gets _'sample-sizes'_ from time to time.
> 
> Some vendors have nice sized samples....others meh...not so much. Unless they are 4 ounces.
> 
> So, for me, I feel if I'm paying for shipping anyway, I might as well make it a 1 time shot with shipping costs.
> 
> And anyway *cough* me and @chebaby are Heavy-Handed & ain't got no sense.


 we aint heavy handed. we just love our hair more


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

Ok, I take that back.  

I'M Heavy-Handed.  And struggling to get where ya'll all at.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Ok, I take that back.
> 
> I'M Heavy-Handed.* And struggling to get where ya'll all at*.


 girl no, i bet your hair is HEALTHY!!!!! you should see my scraggedy hair its long, but what use is long hair if its thin as heck?
your hair is fly


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> girl no, i bet your hair is HEALTHY!!!!! y*ou should see my scraggedy hair its long, but what use is long hair if its thin as heck?*
> *your hair is fly*


 
chebaby

Hush Girl. You know how we do.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair said:


> Beamodel
> 
> Gurl...Is today Wednesday?  Sure.
> 
> I have some in my Stash.  Also, the Curl Rehab.  2 really great DC'ers.
> 
> What are your 1st impressions?



IDareT'sHair
I like it. My hair feels a lil coated but I'm not sure if its from CJ or Knot Sauce. I might had added too much of it. This is my first time using knot sauce as a leave in


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Hush Girl. You know how we do.


  we stay drunk off of deep conditioners lol. 
you know how i am, i hate my hair one minute and love it the next.

we just love our hair a little bit mo' thats why they need to outlaw 8oz conditioners(and samples too get rid of those) and make 16oz the standard


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *we stay drunk off of deep conditioners lol. *
> *you know how i am, *i hate my hair one minute and love it the next.
> 
> we just love our hair a little bit mo' thats why they need to outlaw 8oz conditioners(and samples too get rid of those) and make 16oz the standard


 
chebaby

Um.....You sound a little Conditioner-Tipsy tonight!:alcoholic

And you right, I can't do nothing with nothing less than 8 inches...I mean Ounces.......


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel

All the CJ Products get much love. 

I have a Stash sitting here from AveYou's Flash Sales Groupons etc..., that I'll dip into in the Spring.

I wonder why the coating?  Keep me posted on that one.  I've never had that feeling with any CJ.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair said:


> Beamodel
> 
> All the CJ Products get much love.
> 
> I have a Stash sitting here from AveYou's Flash Sales Groupons etc..., that I'll dip into in the Spring.
> 
> I wonder why the coating?  Keep me posted on that one.  I've never had that feeling with any CJ.



IDareT'sHair
I think it might be from me being heavy handed with the knot sauce


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel

Please update with a follow-up.  Thanks Lady.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Um.....You sound a little Conditioner-Tipsy tonight!:alcoholic
> 
> And you right, I can't do nothing with* nothing less than 8 inches...I mean Ounces.*......


 
.............


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> chebaby
> 
> Um.....You sound a little Conditioner-Tipsy tonight!:alcoholic
> 
> And you right,* I can't do nothing with nothing less than 8 inches*...I mean Ounces.......





IDareT'sHair - girl, you a mess!!

My Soultanicals shipped (not from this recent sale, from 12/16 ) and so did my Njoi. Just waiting on a notice from IPN. I thought I had ordered Shescentit but I can't find an order confirmation on that. I'll have to check paypal, I guess. 

Next wash, I'm using Chocolate Bliss.  I plan to soak up my hair with that Soultanicals Power to the Prepoo and let it sit all day Saturday.


----------



## bajandoc86

IDareT'sHair said:


> chebaby
> 
> Um.....You sound a little Conditioner-Tipsy tonight!:alcoholic
> 
> And you right, *I can't do nothing with nothing less than 8 inches...I mean Ounces*.......


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair said:


> Beamodel
> 
> Please update with a follow-up.  Thanks Lady.



IDareT'sHair & Lita
I think I rather the knot sauce more on dry hair. To be fair I think I did use too much as a leave in but I'm gonna stick with if on dry hair. It didn't detangle my wet hair like how I thought it would but it seems to work better in MY hair when it's dry as a moisturizer. I like if though. It's still a keeper!


----------



## Brownie518

I seem to have issues using conditioners that can be used as DCs or rinsers as leave ins. They are always too much for my hair to be used as a leave in. I used Knot Sauce once as a leave in and I had to use a tiny amount. I mean tiny! I luvs it as a rinser, though!!


----------



## Beamodel

Brownie518 said:


> I seem to have issues using conditioners that can be used as DCs or rinsers as leave ins. They are always too much for my hair to be used as a leave in. I used Knot Sauce once as a leave in and I had to use a tiny amount. I mean tiny! I luvs it as a rinser, though!!



Brownie518
I might have to try it as a rinse out then because I'm really thinking I used too much.


----------



## Brownie518

Yeah, I think those conditioner/leave ins are too rich and heavy for my hair to be left in.


----------



## Lita

Beamodel said:


> IDareT'sHair & Lita
> I think I rather the knot sauce more on dry hair. To be fair I think I did use too much as a leave in but I'm gonna stick with if on dry hair. It didn't detangle my wet hair like how I thought it would but it seems to work better in MY hair when it's dry as a moisturizer. I like if though. It's still a keeper!



Beamodel Yes,I like it on dry hair too..Nice refresher..It should be great for spring/summer..I like it as a pre poo on dry hair,works wonders that way.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita

My hair is liking wheat germ oil,in the below 20degree weather..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita

Brownie518 said:


> Yeah, I think those conditioner/leave ins are too rich and heavy for my hair to be left in.



Brownie518 Try it as a pre on dry hair then do your routine,great results..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## chebaby

chello err body
i thought i posted in here today.
i got my SD in the mail today: 2 mocha silk infusions, 2 PREs, 1 avocado conditioner and 1 chocolate bliss.
i am loving the texture of the chocolate conditioner. cant wait to use it.
i used the avocado one today and it was ok. not better than the vanilla silk so far but imma give it another chance cause i need to deep cleanse my hair. someone gave me a $50 gift card so imma go to target this weekend and get the shea moisture purification mask

i gave my mom one of my PREs cause she need it i think she been using too much heat lately so she is back to deep conditioning often, moisturizing every night with bee mine and blow drying her hair on low heat and low speed.

sunday im gonna really treat my hair. im gonna cleanse my hair with the rest of my terressential mud wash and then deep condition with either kbb mask or shea moisture mask.

tonight imma oil my scalp with trigga and oil/moisturize my hair with PRE


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

Glad your Silk Dreams came


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Glad your Silk Dreams came


 and her lables and everything look so much better now i mean they werent bad before but you know it cost money to get great lables.

i was looking at all my SD stuff today and forgot i have that whip my hair co cleanser. i didnt really like that.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *i was looking at all my SD stuff today and forgot i have that whip my hair co cleanser. i didnt really like that*.


 
@chebaby

I liked Whip My Hair! Maybe your Moms will use/like it.


----------



## robot.

I'm on a U1B1 challenge (for real ) this year but this website 

http://www.honeychilehairlove.com/ :lovedrool: it all looks so delicious!

I'm going to be a good girl and treat myself for my bday in March.


----------



## Lita

robot. said:


> I'm on a U1B1 challenge (for real ) this year but this website
> 
> http://www.honeychilehairlove.com/ :lovedrool: it all looks so delicious!
> 
> I'm going to be a good girl and treat myself for my bday in March.



Robot She had a sale early thus week,I brought the Hibiscus Dc..Check her FB,for updates & sales....

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita

Robot Honey Chile Hair Love next sale-I'm looking to get Curl Glaze & Curl Tea..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Ltown

Good Morning U1B1!

Nothing new with hair, bunning for winter as usual. IDareT'sHair, did you get the package?

I'll be going through the stash reducing it with give away for coworkers that is transitioning and prepping dd for her transition while she back at school giving them small sample to experiment with. I wish i had someone to give me some products, it's expensive buying products and not like them. 

My go to products are: 
HV
Claudie
SM
hairitage
watching some of these new vendors for more reviews!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ltown

I got the one you sent me before/around Christmas?  

Did you send something else?

I sent yours yesterday.


----------



## Brownie518

Good morning, ladies! 

chebaby is right, the SD labels are much nicer. I might be having some folks here tomorrow so I might have to do my Chocolate Bliss session tonight. This afternoon, I plan to do a massage with TeaLightful Shine and cover my hair in it, also. This stuff is great for my scalp so I want to do this once a week, at least.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

Morning Ladies

Trying to get motivated to start this hair. The plan is to prepoo, detangle, wash with rhassoul clay cowash, tea rinse, dc, tea rinse, leave in, style. Hope I stick to it. My hair needs some extra love in this cold. Probably will use the SSI Riche condish and see how I like it.

Haven't hit paynah on my soultanicals yet. Got knot sauce, mango dip, and sorrell sitting in cart. Deciding between sorrell or the dc (i love dc). I just don't know how I feel with it in a bottle.


----------



## Ltown

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Ltown
> 
> I got the one you sent me before/around Christmas?
> 
> Did you send something else?
> 
> I sent yours yesterday.


IDareT'sHair, the other package should have been there, hopefully it didn't get send back. I did self help.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

YAY! Ltown 

Yep!  It came!:blowkiss:


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Evening Ladies!

Feeling Lazy. 

Decided to wait until the morning to do my Hair. 

I massaged in some Pomade Shop's Coffee Pomade under Saran Wrap.

Will Cowash it out in the a.m.

My 8 ounce Sprout came too!


----------



## Brownie518

Hey, T
I ended doing a Trigga soak. i plan to wash tonight or early in the morning.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518

Hey Missy! I've been wanting to chat w/You!

So....did you end up getting any Soultanicals? I ended up getting 1 thing from Saravun (and nothing else).

I wanna Haul Hard, but I know I don't need to.

I'm doing a Pomade 'soak' and will cowash it out in the a.m.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

I wanna pull out my BV Smoove and some Marie Dean for the next DC rotation.  

When I finish up this Jar of Jessicurl and SD Avocado, I'll pull out 1 Smoovie and 1 MD to rotate with.  

I'm so glad I got those Nice Jars of BV Smoove. 

That was a Great Deal!


----------



## Brownie518

Nope no purchases except that Njoi, which shipped. my old Soultanicals order should be here in a day or so, too.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> Nope no purchases *except that Njoi,* which shipped. my old Soultanicals order should be here in a day or so, too.


 
@Brownie518

....I forgot I bought some. 

*Lemme go sit down* SMH


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> Brownie518
> 
> I wanna pull out my BV Smoove and some Marie Dean for the next DC rotation.
> 
> When I finish up this Jar of Jessicurl and SD Avocado, I'll pull out 1 Smoovie and 1 MD to rotate with.
> 
> I'm so glad I got those Nice Jars of BV Smoove.
> 
> That was a Great Deal!


That was a sweet deal on that Smoove. I have 2 left. i won about 6 15% coupons on HSN so I plan to get more soon.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *That was a sweet deal on that Smoove. I have 2 left.* i won about 6 15% coupons on HSN so I plan to get more soon.


 
Brownie518

I have about 3-4 Left.  And I have that 24 ounce Conditioner w/Pump.


----------



## Brownie518

I'm trying to think what DCs I have right now:

BV Smoothie - 2 16oz
Chocolate Bliss - 2 8oz
Naturelle Slippery Elm - 1 12oz
Avocado & Silk
Jessicurl WDT (half a jar)
Curly Kinks - 
Soultanicals Afrotastic on the way

Is that it??


----------



## Brownie518

For protein:

Elucence EMR Treatment
Repair Me
SD Mocha Silk

Rinsers:

Destination Hydration
Knot Sauce
CCs Naturals Hibiscus conditioner

I have 1 each of all of these.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518

Deep Conditioner's

x4-5 16 Ounce CD BV Smoove 
x3 Jessicurl WDT
x8 Silk Dreams i.e. Mocha Silk, Silk Vanilla, WhG, Shea What
x8 -10 Jasmine *various*
x2 12 ounce Naturelle Grow Slippery Elm 
x3 KBB Luscious Locs
x3 Darcy's DC & x2 DB's Pumpkin
x2 BBB Babbasu
x6-7 Marie Dean*various*
x2 Fleurtzy
x2 MHC Olive You
x2-3 SM Purification
x2 Nubian Indian Hemp DC'er
x2 Methi Sets
x2-3 AV Ashlii Amala's
x1 PBN Chocolate
x2 Enso Sea Buckthorn
x1 16 ounce Enso Cacao DCer
x1 Bel Nouvo
x2 16 ounce BeeMine's
x1 Sitrinillah
x2 Claudie Avocado Intense *jar*
x4 CJ Repair Me
x2 CJ Deep Fix
x2 CJ Curl Rehab
x1 Ori Organics *yep*
Those are the Handmades I know I forgot something

I won't list the Rinse Outs.


----------



## Lita

IDareT'sHair Looking at the above^^^^ I don't feel so bad about mine.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita

Just ordered more Soultincals..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Lita

Those are _most_ of the hand made Deep Conditioners (only). _*i know i forgot some things*_

And I didn't list the Salon Brands 

Or the Rinse-Outserplexed


----------



## Lita

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Lita
> 
> Those are _most_ of the handmades. _*i know i forgot some things*_
> 
> And I didn't list the Salon Brands



IDareT'sHair I gave most of my salon brands away..Only one kept/still use,Keracare naturals.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Lita said:


> *I gave most of my salon brands away..Only one kept/still use,Keracare naturals.*
> 
> Happy Hair Growing!


 
Lita

I still have: 

Redken
Goldwell
Joico
Nexxus
Alfaparf
Sebastian

Stuff like that here & there.


----------



## Lita

BBB-shipped
Honey Chile Hair Love-shipped

Pomade Shop-came
Luv Naturals-came

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> Deep Conditioner's
> 
> x4-5 16 Ounce CD BV Smoove
> x3 Jessicurl WDT
> x8 Silk Dreams i.e. Mocha Silk, Silk Vanilla, WhG, Shea What
> x8 -10 Jasmine *various*
> x2 12 ounce Naturelle Grow Slippery Elm
> x3 KBB Luscious Locs
> x3 Darcy's DC & x2 DB's Pumpkin
> x2 BBB Babbasu
> x6-7 Marie Dean*various*
> x2 Fleurtzy
> x2 MHC Olive You
> x2-3 SM Purification
> x2 Nubian Indian Hemp DC'er
> x2 Methi Sets
> x2-3 AV Ashlii Amala's
> x1 PBN Chocolate
> x2 Enso Sea Buckthorn
> x1 16 ounce Enso Cacao DCer
> x1 Bel Nouvo
> x2 16 ounce BeeMine's
> x1 Sitrinillah
> x2 Claudie Avocado Intense *jar*
> x4 CJ Repair Me
> x2 CJ Deep Fix
> x2 CJ Curl Rehab
> x1 Ori Organics *yep*
> Those are the Handmades I know I forgot something
> 
> I won't list the Rinse Outs.



IDareT'sHair
I'm about to start shopping in your stash


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Beamodel

Me Too! And forgot KBN's DC I know I'm missing some things. 

I did not include:

Proteins, Reconstructors, etc...... i.e.

x2 Claudie Proteins (jar)
x2 16 ounce SSI Okra
x1 16 ounce SSI Fortifying
x1 16 ounce Cathy Howse UBH
x3 8 Ounce Jasmine Restructurizing Masque


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair

Umm, nice stash you got there, girly! Wow!
I think the only DC I forgot is the Darcy's.


----------



## Brownie518

Double post....


My wifi has been acting up all week. 

You know, I still havent checked if I ordered SSI. I swore that I ordered Okra Winfrey, that new masque, and a Fortifying. I need to check on that now...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Hey @Brownie518

What's up?

And I forgot about x2 HTN Silk Amino Protein DC'ers. *too much stuff to list*erplexed


----------



## Lita

IDareT'sHair I used the last of my jasmins hibiscus months ago..Miss that Dc


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Brownie518

Hey, T!!! What you doin? You wash yet?


----------



## natura87

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> Deep Conditioner's
> 
> x4-5 16 Ounce CD BV Smoove
> x3 Jessicurl WDT
> x8 Silk Dreams i.e. Mocha Silk, Silk Vanilla, WhG, Shea What
> x8 -10 Jasmine *various*
> x2 12 ounce Naturelle Grow Slippery Elm
> x3 KBB Luscious Locs
> x3 Darcy's DC & x2 DB's Pumpkin
> x2 BBB Babbasu
> x6-7 Marie Dean*various*
> x2 Fleurtzy
> x2 MHC Olive You
> x2-3 SM Purification
> x2 Nubian Indian Hemp DC'er
> x2 Methi Sets
> x2-3 AV Ashlii Amala's
> x1 PBN Chocolate
> x2 Enso Sea Buckthorn
> x1 16 ounce Enso Cacao DCer
> x1 Bel Nouvo
> x2 16 ounce BeeMine's
> x1 Sitrinillah
> x2 Claudie Avocado Intense *jar*
> x4 CJ Repair Me
> x2 CJ Deep Fix
> x2 CJ Curl Rehab
> x1 Ori Organics *yep*
> Those are the Handmades I know I forgot something
> 
> I won't list the Rinse Outs.


 

I just wanna swin in allla dis. Just swim in a sea of products.Backstrokin through a sea of DC.


----------



## natura87

I'm over here durn near licking my lips over the Soultanicals products and then here comes Shea Moisture with a boatload of new releases. 

Jesus be a floatation device becuase my haul list keeps getting bigger and bigger.


----------



## Brownie518

Lita - Hey, lady! I can't wait for your reviews on the new stuff you've been getting. 

natura87 - I could get down in there, too!


----------



## Lita

natura87 said:


> I'm over here durn near licking my lips over the Soultanicals products and then here comes Shea Moisture with a boatload of new releases.
> 
> Jesus be a floatation device becuase my haul list keeps getting bigger and bigger.



natura87 Shea Moisture need to give a zip code (re) the location of the new line.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita

Brownie518 said:


> Lita - Hey, lady! I can't wait for your reviews on the new stuff you've been getting.
> 
> natura87 - I could get down in there, too!



Brownie518 Will do..Some things from BF have become my staple.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## natura87

Before I go buckwild on a hauling spree I need to use up a bunch of products. I have been super busy and tired with my new job so I have been slacking when it comes to using up stuff. The new Shea Moisture line is looking oh so nice but I will remain calm.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *Hey, T!!! What you doin? You wash yet?*


 
Brownie518

Yeah.  

I used: the rest of HV Red Tea. (1 back up) w/some Claudie Normalizing Conditioner.

Steamed with Coffee under Jessicurl WDT


----------



## Brownie518

T, that DC with coffee sounds good. 
I found my Red Tea leave in and conditioner so I'll be sending that to my niece. She recently did a big chop and I think those would be perfect for her. 

I haven't started my wash yet. I don't know what I'm waiting for


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *You know, I still havent checked if I ordered SSI. I swore that I ordered Okra Winfrey, that new masque, and a Fortifying. I need to check on that now...*


 
Brownie518

That Riche gets mixed reviews.  Lemme know if you got it.


----------



## Brownie518

I haven't seen any reviews of it. I still don't see a record of my order so maybe I didnt. I hope its better than that Banana Brulee.  That did nothing for me. Speaking of doing nothing, I guess I'll doctor up that Curly Kinks DC with some oils or something and prepoo with it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *T, that DC with coffee sounds good. *
> *I found my Red Tea leave in and conditioner so I'll be sending that to my niece.* She recently did a big chop and I think those would be perfect for her.
> 
> I haven't started my wash yet. I don't know what I'm waiting for


 
@Brownie518

It does feels really good. I did end up liking the Red Tea. I have x1 b/up. 

I'll pull the L-I in the Spring.  

oke:Gone & Get Started.


----------



## natura87

Lita said:


> @natura87 Shea Moisture need to give a zip code (re) the location of the new line.
> 
> Happy Hair Growing!


 

Seriously, the stores in my area JUST started carrying natural products. I live in a natural hair wasteland.


----------



## Brownie518

I need to order a few HV Rinses. I think I have one, maybe two, uses left of my last bottle.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

I'm using Claudie's ACV Rinse right now.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> I haven't seen any reviews of it. *I still don't see a record of my order so maybe I didnt. I hope its better than that Banana Brulee. That did nothing for me. Speaking of doing nothing, I guess I'll doctor up that Curly Kinks DC with some oils or something and prepoo with it.*


 
Brownie518

........I hate bad poducts.

Oh & I I forgot x2 Tiiva DC'ers.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> Deep Conditioner's
> 
> x4-5 16 Ounce CD BV Smoove
> x3 Jessicurl WDT
> x8 Silk Dreams i.e. Mocha Silk, Silk Vanilla, WhG, Shea What
> x8 -10 Jasmine *various*
> x2 12 ounce Naturelle Grow Slippery Elm
> x3 KBB Luscious Locs
> x3 Darcy's DC & x2 DB's Pumpkin
> x2 BBB Babbasu
> x6-7 Marie Dean*various*
> x2 Fleurtzy
> x2 MHC Olive You
> x2-3 SM Purification
> x2 Nubian Indian Hemp DC'er
> x2 Methi Sets
> x2-3 AV Ashlii Amala's
> x1 PBN Chocolate
> x2 Enso Sea Buckthorn
> x1 16 ounce Enso Cacao DCer
> x1 Bel Nouvo
> x2 16 ounce BeeMine's
> x1 Sitrinillah
> x2 Claudie Avocado Intense *jar*
> x4 CJ Repair Me
> x2 CJ Deep Fix
> x2 CJ Curl Rehab
> x1 Ori Organics *yep*
> Those are the Handmades I know I forgot something
> 
> I won't list the Rinse Outs.


 
x2 Tiiva DC'er
x2 HTN Silk Aminos


----------



## IDareT'sHair

*Cackles* @natura87 Tryna' Back Stroke in all that _thick_ DC'er


----------



## Beamodel

Brownie518 said:


> I haven't seen any reviews of it. I still don't see a record of my order so maybe I didnt. I hope its better than that Banana Brulee.  That did nothing for me. Speaking of doing nothing, I guess I'll doctor up that Curly Kinks DC with some oils or something and prepoo with it.



Brownie518
That's what I had to do to it too but then I got tired of adding oils to it and now it's collecting dust.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel said:


> @Brownie518
> *That's what I had to do to it too but then I got tired of adding oils to it and now it's collecting dust.*


 
Beamodel

I hate poorly preforming products.  Pfft. A Pre-Rx is 'bout all you can do w/some mess!


----------



## SimJam

Last night I decided to mix some amla powder with HV amala creme rinse to wash my hair and it was soooooo yummy. I knew there was a reason I bought so much of that amla powder lol

I'll try mixing with all my cleansing cremes.

Also brewed a new batch of tea, horsetail, burdock root, nettle, marshmallow, rosehip  and  lavender was also yummy in my hair.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

SimJam said:


> Last night I decided to mix some amla powder with HV amala creme rinse to wash my hair and it was soooooo yummy. I knew there was a reason I bought so much of that amla powder lol
> 
> I'll try mixing with all my cleansing cremes.
> 
> *Also brewed a new batch of tea, horsetail, burdock root, nettle, marshmallow, rosehip and lavender was also yummy in my hair.*


 
SimJam

Please post this recipe in the Coffee/Tea Challenge So I can copy it later.....

Glad the Amala Powder worked for you too.


----------



## Brownie518

Beamodel  My Curly Kinks is currently sportin a light coat of dust. erplexed

IDareT'sHair - the mail truck just pulled up. I think they have either my Njoi or Soultanicals. Maybe both. I cant wait to try that Mango Dip!

I want a nice stock of these DCs:
BV Smoothie
Chocolate Bliss
Naturelle Slippery Elm
Claudie's Kahve

Nice stock = 3 each, I think...at least


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *sportin a light coat of dust. *erplexed
> 
> I want a nice stock of these DCs:
> *BV Smoothie*
> *Chocolate Bliss*
> *Naturelle Slippery Elm*
> *Claudie's Kahve*
> 
> *Nice stock = 3 each, I think...at least*


 
@Brownie518 *cackles* at Sportin' a light coat of dust.

These sound like Staples

......drools Lemme know waz on dat' Truck!


----------



## Brownie518

My Soultanicals is here. Njoi still showing on the west coast.
Next order, I'll be getting a few Knot Sauce, some Power to the Prepoos, more Sorrell, and I want to try the Kinky Silk stuff. I'll see how the Mango Dip and Afrotastic work out. The Marula Muru smells like banana bread.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> My Soultanicals is here. Njoi still showing on the west coast.
> *Next order, I'll be getting a few Knot Sauce, some Power to the Prepoos, more Sorrell, and I want to try the Kinky Silk stuff. I'll see how the Mango Dip and Afrotastic work out. The Marula Muru smells like banana bread.*


 
@Brownie518

Everything sounds so good! 

I should do a Cart.....


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518 *cackles* at Sportin' a light coat of dust.
> 
> These sound like Staples
> 
> ......drools Lemme know waz on dat' Truck!


IDareT'sHair - definitely staples. They all do my hair right so I need to keep them on hand. I'm making a stock-up list today, actually. Here are some others:

SSI Tahitian Vanilla leave in spritz
HV pH Rinses
Claudie's Kahve leave in
Soultanicals Knot Sauce
Chocolate Bliss
Mocha Silk
Redken Extreme CAT
JBCO
Argan Oil
Destination Hydration


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> Brownie518
> 
> Everything sounds so good!



I know. Makes me want to DC with the Afrotastic but I need my Choc. Bliss today. I'll try the Afrotastic Wednesday. 

BTW...has ANYONE at all received a ship notice or products from IPN?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *BTW...has ANYONE at all received a ship notice or products from IPN?*


 
Brownie518

...................


----------



## Beamodel

Brownie518 said:


> Beamodel  My Curly Kinks is currently sportin a light coat of dust. erplexed
> 
> IDareT'sHair - the mail truck just pulled up. I think they have either my Njoi or Soultanicals. Maybe both. I cant wait to try that Mango Dip!
> 
> I want a nice stock of these DCs:
> BV Smoothie
> Chocolate Bliss
> Naturelle Slippery Elm
> Claudie's Kahve
> 
> Nice stock = 3 each, I think...at least



Brownie518
Lol. Sporting dust. I just ordered the Naturelle Grow Slippery Elm due to IDareT'sHair. I can't wait to get it and try it out.


----------



## Brownie518

Beamodel - That Slippery Elm DC is the biz! New staple for me!!!

IDareT'sHair - jus askin'.....:


----------



## Beamodel

Brownie518 said:


> Beamodel - That Slippery Elm DC is the biz! New staple for me!!!
> 
> IDareT'sHair - jus askin'.....:



Brownie518
I cannot wait to get it. I was torn between that One and the mango coconut water DC. But I went with the slippery elm DC.


----------



## Brownie518

Beamodel said:


> Brownie518
> I cannot wait to get it. I was torn between that One and the mango coconut water DC. But I went with the slippery elm DC.



Next sale, I plan to try the CocoNut Wata and that Aloe joint, too. The ingredients lists sound so good. Make sure you let us know what you think when you get that Slippery.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> ...................


 
Brownie518

...............



Brownie518 said:


> @IDareT'sHair *- jus askin'.....*:


 
Pffft.


----------



## Brownie518

That Afrotastic needs not to be in a pump bottle. Thick as heck. Need a jar for that joint. I'm not a fan of pumps for conditioners.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> Brownie518
> 
> ...............
> 
> 
> 
> Pffft.



A damn shame...
No one is going to try and hear that mess now. Money taken, bridges burned, folks banned...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *That Afrotastic needs not to be in a pump bottle. Thick as heck. Need a jar for that joint. I'm not a fan of pumps for conditioners*.


 
Brownie518

Maybe cause it's cold?

IA: I Hate thick stuff w/a Pump. erplexed


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> A damn shame...
> No one is going to try and hear that mess now. *Money taken, bridges burned, folks banned...*


 
Brownie518

Pure Comedy.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair

I thought about the cold after I started cussin'. LOL. Could be. Still don't like pumps. I always take the pump out of my SD Wheat Germ and put a flipper on there. So annoying. I bet this DC is gonna be sweet, though.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> Brownie518
> 
> Pure Comedy.



Girl....

IDareT'sHair


----------



## Brownie518

I think I might take that CurlyKinks and cover it with IPN Castor Infusion for my prepoo. I'll use a cap under the dryer for 15 then let it sit for a long while. That Infusion has amla, brahmi, bhringraj, and some other ayurvedic stuff in it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *I thought about the cold after I started cussin'. LOL. Could be. Still don't like pumps. I always take the pump out of my SD Wheat Germ and put a flipper on there. So annoying. I bet this DC is gonna be sweet, though.*


 
Brownie518

Me Too!  I bet it is

How's it smell?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> I think I might take that CurlyKinks and cover it *with IPN Castor Infusion for my prepoo.* I'll use a cap under the dryer for 15 then let it sit for a long while. *That Infusion has amla, brahmi, bhringraj, and some other ayurvedic stuff in it.*


 
@Brownie518

I don't think I have that one?  I looked at that Carrot one last night.


----------



## Lita

Brownie518 said:


> Next sale, I plan to try the CocoNut Wata and that Aloe joint, too. The ingredients lists sound so good. Make sure you let us know what you think when you get that Slippery.



Brownie518 I'm going for the Aloe Dc next.. I've used the slippery & coconut water both are excellent,but slippery elm is my staple.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita

Brownie518 IDareT'sHair We shall not mention the IPN name..lol..Just Kidding..
lol

Happy Hair Growing


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair - nah, you didnt get that Infusion. I got it during a b1g1 i think. I wanted 2 8oz and got 4 4oz bottles, if I'm not mistaken.

Lita - she who shall not be named. LOL!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *- nah, you didnt get that Infusion. I got it during a b1g1 i think. I wanted 2 8oz and got 4 4oz bottles, if I'm not mistaken.*


 
Brownie518

I started to pull out my last 4 ounce Pumpkin last night.


----------



## Lita

IDareT'sHair said:


> Brownie518
> 
> I started to pull out my last 4 ounce Pumpkin last night.



IDareT'sHair Funny you mention the pumpkin,I pulled mine out too,was thinking about using it this weekend..Maybe.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Lita

I had asked Che if she wanted it, but never responded, so I'll use it.  She has 1 anyway.


----------



## Lita

I just check BF,they suppose to have something on Jan 7th..They also added more to the clearance...

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Happy Saturday divas.
My Naturelle Grow arrived today. They will go in rotation in the spring.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> Happy Saturday divas.
> *My Naturelle Grow arrived today. They will go in rotation in the spring.*


 
curlyhersheygirl

What ALL You get from Naturelle Grow?


----------



## Lita

I finished my Soultincals 3 of sample/staples.
So im replacing..All 3.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> 
> *What ALL You get from Naturelle Grow?*


 


Lita said:


> @curlyhersheygirl *What did you get*.
> 
> Happy Hair Growing!


 

Lita

  Junkies


----------



## Lita

IDareT'sHair said:


> Lita
> 
> Junkies



IDareT'sHair I know..Shame..Shame..lol.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Lita said:


> *I know..Shame..Shame..lol.*
> 
> Happy Hair Growing!


 
Lita

Ain't it a Shame?........


----------



## Brownie518

Yo I pulled out that Pumpkin the other night, too. Only difference...I said What the hell am I going to do with this? I think I'll give it to my sister. That Castor Infusion oil is THICK!!!!!! I sprayed on TeaLightful Quench, let it soak in, piled on the Curly Kinks and then covered it in the Infusion. I'm about to sit under the dryer with a cap and then let it linger.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair & Lita

I got  Slippery elm DC, coconut water cleansing conditioner & mango and berries cleansing conditioner. All 16ozs


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Lita
> 
> Ain't it a Shame?........


 

Lita & IDareT'sHair

Ain't no shame in our game  PJ's unite


----------



## Beamodel

I got my Belnouvo coco castor pudding. Will try it out later tonight.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Lawd after seeing that IPN thread . I'm sticking with regulars I can't deal with no nonsense. 

I placed a second order with HQS this week for the new stuff beacuse my after BF order came within 2 weeks so I'm hoping she's handling her business.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *Yo I pulled out that Pumpkin the other night, too. Only difference...I said What the hell am I going to do with this? I think I'll give it to my sister. That Castor Infusion oil is THICK!!!!!! I sprayed on TeaLightful Quench, let it soak in, piled on the Curly Kinks and then covered it in the Infusion. I'm about to sit under the dryer with a cap and then let it linger.*


 
Brownie518

They were some nice products....._*pours out some Brahmi Lotion*_


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I tried a little Knot Sauce (on dry hair) *i wanna another bottle*


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair said:


> I tried a little Knot Sauce (on dry hair) *i wanna another bottle*



IDareT'sHair
Girl you know I like it better in dry hair. It smells so yummy too. Right now I'm pre-pooing with curly kinks (to get rid of it). Will DC with vanilla silk. Still trying to see what I want to use as a leave in. But I will not be knot sauce. I will use that as my moisturizer once my hair is dry.


----------



## Brownie518

I don't think I've used Knot Sauce on dry hair. I'll have to try that sometime. Smells good enough to eat


----------



## Beamodel

Brownie518 said:


> I don't think I've used Knot Sauce on dry hair. I'll have to try that sometime. Smells good enough to eat



Brownie518
Try it on dry hair and let me know what you think. Very moisturizing for sure.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel said:


> *Girl you know I like it better in dry hair. It smells so yummy too.* Right now I'm pre-pooing with curly kinks (to get rid of it). Will DC with vanilla silk. Still trying to see what I want to use as a leave in. But I will not be knot sauce. *I will use that as my moisturizer once my hair is dry.*


 
Beamodel  Very Nice! Yep. That's what I did.



Brownie518 said:


> *I don't think I've used Knot Sauce on dry hair. I'll have to try that sometime. Smells good enough to eat*


 
Brownie518

Light & Nice!  And it does smell


----------



## Lita

curlyhersheygirl said:


> IDareT'sHair & Lita
> 
> I got  Slippery elm DC, coconut water cleansing conditioner & mango and berries cleansing conditioner. All 16ozs



curlyhersheygirl You got some good items..(Yep)

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita

Beamodel said:


> I got my Belnouvo coco castor pudding. Will try it out later tonight.



Beamodel Give a review (please) Thanks!

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita

curlyhersheygirl said:


> Lita & IDareT'sHair
> 
> Ain't no shame in our game  PJ's unite



curlyhersheygirl Us PJ's gotta stick together..


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita

IDareT'sHair said:


> Brownie518
> 
> They were some nice products....._*pours out some Brahmi Lotion*_



IDareT'sHair Pours some tea mist out too..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## felic1

Brownie518.... Would you mind writing out in long hand the CC Hibiscus Conditioner that you were referring to in post #36542? Thank you and HHG to you!!


----------



## Brownie518

felic1

http://www.ccsnaturals.com/collections/hair/products/hibiscus-leave-in-conditioner

Heres all the info on it.


----------



## Lita

Brownie518 said:


> felic1
> 
> http://www.ccsnaturals.com/collections/hair/products/hibiscus-leave-in-conditioner
> 
> Heres all the info on it.



felic1 I use CC naturals hibiscus leave-in & Lavender camomile leave-in..Love both products,very moisturizing,creamy texture,smells good,softens on contact & the CS is wonderful/Fast Shipping.

*I just rubbed some (Hibicus) on my nap area..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Lita Brownie518

I don't think I paid any attention to this Line.  They have a few things that sound Delish!

I already played around with a Cart on the Hibiscus Leave-In & the Hibiscus Pomade and maybe that Flax Seed.


----------



## Lita

IDareT'sHair said:


> Lita Brownie518
> 
> I don't think I paid any attention to this Line.  They have a few things that sound Delish!
> 
> I already played around with a Cart on the Hibiscus Leave-In & the Hibiscus Pomade and maybe that Flax Seed.



IDareT'sHair They have really nice products..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Lita

Did they have a BF or Christmas Sale?  I wonder how I missed ya'll talking about these products?

I think there were too many CC-- Products that popped up all at once and I got confused.


----------



## Lita

IDareT'sHair said:


> Lita
> 
> Did they have a BF or Christmas Sale?  I wonder how I missed ya'll talking about these products?
> 
> I think there were too many CC-- Products that popped up all at once and I got confused.



IDareT'sHair Yes,they had a few sales from BF-New Years..
So many new vendors on the scene this time around & good ones too..

Brownie518 The Lavender & Camomile leave-in,strecthes twist/braid outs..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Lita

 Definitely Asleep at the Switch on this one. 

Totally miss it


----------



## Lita

IDareT'sHair I'm going to make sure,to keep posting sales,whenever I hear about them.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Mernin' Divas!

I think my Njoi is here.  It shows it's here in the City, but not delivered (so maybe tomorrow)

Waiting on a Mileage check.  I might get some Soultanicals if it gets here before the Sale Ends.  

If I miss(ed) the Sale, maybe I'll pick up a coupla' CC's Naturals.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair, giiiiiiiirrrrrrrrrllllllllll why i realized the formula to curl junkies honey butta leave in has chaned
i just got my second jar in the mail friday from curlmart. tell me why this new jar is completely different. the product is now a light pretty pink color and isnt as thick. the ingredients changed too. now water isnt infused with hibiscus and there are a few other minor ingredient changes. looks like it has the same ingredients just changed around. but the texture is totally different.
im hurt


----------



## chebaby

These are the pics


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@chebaby

Sent the SM should get there tomorrow. That's too bad to hear about the Honey Butta'.

I'm sick & tired of all these Formula changes.erplexed I still have 1 jar of the original.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Sent the SM should get there tomorrow. That's too bad to hear about the Honey Butta'.
> 
> I'm sick & tired of all these Formula changes.erplexed I still have 1 jar of the original.


thanx T, i reaaly cant wait to use that SM, i miss it

girl im so sad about the honey butta. it might still work but i doubt it. looking at it its not as thick so it probably has no hold like the first one does


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

Clawd...Chile...NO YOU WON'T post pichas'.  They really got you messed up!

You really mad ain't you?


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Clawd...Chile...NO YOU WON'T post pichas'.  They really got you messed up!
> 
> You really mad ain't you?


its KBB all over again


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *its KBB all over again*


 
@chebaby

Hmp. That's a mess. I'll send you mine. 

It's not something I'll probably use any time soon.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Hmp. That's a mess.  I'll send you mine.  It's not something I'll probably use no time soon.


you sure? 
these companies cant keep messing with my products. there needs to be a law about that


----------



## Beamodel

That Bel Nouvo coco castor pudding is nice. It has a light hold but it is very moisturizing...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *you sure?*
> these companies cant keep messing with my products. there needs to be a law about that


 
chebaby

Yep.  Absolutely.  I was never quite _sure_ how to use it.


----------



## Ltown

Hello u1b1! 

i used up hqs dc, won't repurchase any of those products.  I don't have any products coming either, boring ltown 

Did we want new thread? or just keep this one until they shut it down
Let me know!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ltown said:


> Hello u1b1!
> 
> i used up hqs dc, won't repurchase any of those products. *I don't have any products coming either, boring ltown*
> 
> Did we want new thread? or *just keep this one until they shut it down*
> Let me know!


 

Ltown

Yes.....You got products coming......

Yep.  Just let it ride


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Yep.  Absolutely.  I was never quite _sure_ how to use it.


lol ok thanx. i wish i would have known about the change sooner, then i could have saved  you shipping. but you dont have to rush to send it. i already got a jar.


Ltown said:


> Hello u1b1!
> 
> i used up hqs dc, won't repurchase any of those products.  I don't have any products coming either, boring ltown
> 
> Did we want new thread? or just keep this one until they shut it down
> Let me know!


i dont mind a new thread but this one doesnt  bother me ether. this thread probably got the most amount of posts on the whole hair forum


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

Yeah, I never quite knew what to do with it actually?


----------



## BrownBetty

All right ladies I am back.  I cut all my hair to neck length in sept and need to get it growing.  
I finished up elucence moist poo (liter), wen remoist mask.

I need to buy wild growth oil and reup on elucence.

I am going to get my first weave in a couple of weeks..

how y'all?


----------



## Lita

chebaby said:


> IDareT'sHair, giiiiiiiirrrrrrrrrllllllllll why i realized the formula to curl junkies honey butta leave in has chaned
> i just got my second jar in the mail friday from curlmart. tell me why this new jar is completely different. the product is now a light pretty pink color and isnt as thick. the ingredients changed too. now water isnt infused with hibiscus and there are a few other minor ingredient changes. looks like it has the same ingredients just changed around. but the texture is totally different.
> im hurt



chebaby Say it ain't so...I have the original & one jar,left..

*Why did they change a good thing?Oh,well!

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

BrownBetty said:


> *All right ladies I am back. I cut all my hair to neck length in sept and need to get it growing.*
> I finished up elucence moist poo (liter), wen remoist mask.
> 
> I need to buy wild growth oil and reup on elucence.
> 
> I am going to get my first weave in a couple of weeks..
> 
> how y'all?


 
BrownBetty

You'll be back in no time


----------



## Lita

Beamodel said:


> That Bel Nouvo coco castor pudding is nice. It has a light hold but it is very moisturizing...



Beamodel How is the texture?

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## BrownBetty

IDareT'sHair said:


> BrownBetty
> 
> You'll be back in no time



Thanks chica!


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Yeah, I never quite knew what to do with it actually?


i just use it as a leave in and its very moisturizing. you know its creamy, more like a moisturizer so i suppose you could use it over a lighter leave in if you seal in your leave in.


Lita said:


> @chebaby Say it ain't so...I have the original & one jar,left..
> 
> *Why did they change a good thing?Oh,well!
> 
> Happy Hair Growing!


girl i about hit the floor when i noticed there was a difference.

i must say it smells lovely though 
imma use it the next time i do my hair. i was gonna deep condition today but my hair still looks good so ill wash it and use the new honey butta probably Tuesday.


----------



## chebaby

im not trying to be funny but i had a dream that cj discontinued the honey butta this was months ago and i think i mentioned it  on here before. i hope this aint a first step to her totally changing itor getting rid of it.


----------



## Lita

chebaby First KBB,CR & now CJ..Enough already & the products are worse,not better.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## chebaby

Lita said:


> @chebaby First KBB,CR & now CJ..Enough already & the products are worse,not better.
> 
> Happy Hair Growing!


right! i hope the new honey butta works the same or better. ill keep my fingers crossed lol. the jar now says it detangles so maybe thats why she changed it, so it could double as a detangler.

with kbb she changed the hair milk a number of times and now its back to being ALMOST identical to what it was to begin with lol. she even went back to 8oz bottles.

i just checked and my second jar of the CR moisture butter is the old formula


----------



## Lita

chebaby said:


> right! i hope the new honey butta works the same or better. ill keep my fingers crossed lol. the jar now says it detangles so maybe thats why she changed it, so it could double as a detangler.
> 
> with kbb she changed the hair milk a number of times and now its back to being ALMOST identical to what it was to begin with lol. she even went back to 8oz bottles.
> 
> i just checked and my second jar of the CR moisture butter is the old formula



chebaby please keep me posted,if CJ has the same or better results..You know I'll cross out HG in a second....

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Brownie518

Hey, girls!!! 

chebaby - that sucks!!!


----------



## Lita

chebaby I was so mad at KBB when she change the formula & said it was the same..Oh,no you didn't,just try to pull one over on me..Everything was different,texture included.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Beamodel

Lita said:


> Beamodel How is the texture?
> 
> Happy Hair Growing!



Lita
It's very thin and slippery feeling. It feels like a thin pudding


----------



## chebaby

Lita said:


> @chebaby please keep me posted,if CJ has the same or better results..You know I'll cross out HG in a second....
> 
> Happy Hair Growing!


i will def. let you know


----------



## Brownie518

Lita - you were so right about the Soultanicals Mango Dip!!! Slip for days!!! That Marula Muru is great, too. 

IDareT'sHair - you need to try that Marula


----------



## chebaby

Lita said:


> @chebaby I was so mad at KBB when she change the formula & said it was the same..Oh,no you didn't,just try to pull one over on me..Everything was different,texture included.
> 
> Happy Hair Growing!


YES!!!!! thats the one thing i hate, when they lie. like we wouldnt know when we have been customers for a long time. of course we know its different. but they play us for fools.
when they change a product they just need to have big balls and say yes, we changed it based on customer feedback and feel it was the right choice for our company and this product. stand behind your decision, dont lie.


----------



## Lita

Brownie518 said:


> Lita - you were so right about the Soultanicals Mango Dip!!! Slip for days!!! That Marula Muru is great, too.
> 
> IDareT'sHair - you need to try that Marula



Brownie518 Yep,slip for days is correct..That's my favorite from Soultincals,but you know I like all the items..lol

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita

chebaby said:


> YES!!!!! thats the one thing i hate, when they lie. like we wouldnt know when we have been customers for a long time. of course we know its different. but they play us for fools.
> when they change a product they just need to have big balls and say yes, we changed it based on customer feedback and feel it was the right choice for our company and this product. stand behind your decision, dont lie.



chebaby Yeah,just be honest & mention you change the formula,companies do it all the time,but to say its the same,now I have to let you go..No No.

KBB Jojoba oil stayed the same.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## chebaby

Brownie518 said:


> Hey, girls!!!
> 
> @chebaby - that sucks!!!


hey girl
tell me about it lol.
did you use honey butta? i dont remember.


----------



## chebaby

Lita said:


> @chebaby Yeah,just be honest & mention you change the formula,companies do it all the time,but to say its the same,now I have to let you go..No No.
> 
> KBB Jojoba oil stayed the same.
> 
> Happy Hair Growing!


yea i let them go for a long time before i went back to them


----------



## chebaby

Lita said:


> @chebaby Yeah,just be honest & mention you change the formula,companies do it all the time,but to say its the same,now I have to let you go..No No.
> 
> KBB Jojoba oil stayed the same.
> 
> Happy Hair Growing!


yea i let them go for a long time before i went back to them


----------



## felic1

End of SM black soap shampoo. No backups. Only using greatly diluted.


----------



## Brownie518

chebaby said:


> hey girl
> tell me about it lol.
> did you use honey butta? i dont remember.



I love that butta!! I still have about half a jar of the original. That was some good stuff, too. I don't understand why they change things like that.


----------



## Lita

Curly Kinks-Coil Renew Dc (Finished) No Repurchase..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita

Bear Friut is having 35% off on certain items..Code-NewYears35
From 7th-11th January..


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita

CUSH has free shipping all week..No code needed.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## SimJam

Used up:
DB  coco bean curl creme ... no back ups, not repurchasing
HV whipped ends ... 2 back ups

Products with 1 to 2 uses left
HV red tea LI .... 3 back ups
PB muru muru mm .... 1 back up , may repurchase in vanilla
HV sitrinillah .... 2 backups
HV whipped clouds ..... 1 back up, won't repurchase
Oyin hair dew .... no backups, won't repurchase

Think that's it.


----------



## BrownBetty

crece pelo hair mask is the first Dom con that has worked for me.


----------



## Lita

Nu Gro-20% this week..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita

Indefora cream..Finished.No repurchase..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## natura87

Tried to do mini braids last night, fell skinned my knee. Gonna try them again tonight. Only I could skin my knee doing hair.

Finished a KMF UMG sample, OHH is gone, finished it as a dry DC. I've got a few more uses of the Acai Berry from HV left.


----------



## SimJam

Hmmmm natura87 how da heck you  trip and fall while doing your hair


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Hey Beauties!

My Saravun Came today.  And I got another Coffee Pomade from the Pomade Shop.  

The Pomade Shop has such Beautiful Presentation.  They do such a lovely job 'presenting' their products.

Fast Shipping.  Great CS and just a wonderful vendor to do business with.


----------



## chebaby

chello ladies
my hair is on its last leg today so tomorrow im gonna cleanse and condition with mop top daily conditioner and then use the new honey butta.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

Che-llo Ms. Chelady!  Last Leg uh???? 

Sounds like you wanna play in your Hair.....


----------



## natura87

SimJam said:


> Hmmmm @natura87 how da heck you trip and fall while doing your hair


 

I dont even know!!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> YES!!!!! thats the one thing i hate, when they lie. like we wouldnt know when we have been customers for a long time. of course we know its different. but they play us for fools.
> *when they change a product they just need to have big balls and say yes, *we changed it based on customer feedback and feel it was the right choice for our company and this product. stand behind your decision, dont lie.


 
chebaby

...................Well.....


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Che-llo Ms. Chelady! Last Leg uh????
> 
> *Sounds like you wanna play in your Hair*.....


 oh you caught that i just needed an excuse lol.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> ...................Well.....


  you know im right. right now they all got lil gonads and they need huge bowling balls


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *oh you caught that i just needed an excuse lol.*


 
chebaby

Gurl...we been hangin' out too long!

Still tryna' figure out how in the debil natura87 fell & skinned her knee tryna' do her hurr.... 

Did you slip on some Conditioner????


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Gurl...we been hangin' out too long!
> 
> Still tryna' figure out how in the debil @natura87 fell & skinned her knee tryna' do her hurr....
> 
> Did you slip on some Conditioner????


 hey, things happen when youre doing your hair. some normal, some not so narmal


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *hey, things happen when youre doing your hair. some normal, some not so narmal*


 
@chebaby

This is true.

Thinking about what Imma use tomorrow. I know I'll be steaming with SD's Avocado Pudding. *don't think it'll be a repurchase*erplexed


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> This is true.
> 
> Thinking about what Imma use tomorrow. I know I'll be steaming with SD's Avocado Pudding. *don't think it'll be a repurchase*erplexed


 you dont like the avocado too much?

i thought it was just ok when i used it. but ive only used it once.


----------



## Lita

IDareT'sHair Hi! www.bearfruithair.com go to the top of page & click (All Products) you should see the sale items & use the code.Thats what I did & it worked.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita

So glad I'm getting rid of products..That turned out to being crap.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Lita said:


> Hi! www.bearfruithair.com go to the top of page & click (*All Products) you should see the sale items & use the code.Thats what I did & it worked.*
> 
> Happy Hair Growing!


 
Lita

That's what I did.  It didn't work.  I used = NewYear35 

I'll see what they say.  Apparently, I don't need it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *you dont like the avocado too much?*
> 
> i thought it was just ok when i used it. but ive only used it once.


 
chebaby

It's okay. I probably won't repurchase it.  I think my favs are (in no particular order):

Chocolate Bliss
Mocha Bling
Vanilla Silk
Wheat Germ
Shea What

So, far, that one is my least Fav. I need to see how many of these I have.


----------



## Lita

IDareT'sHair said:


> Lita
> 
> That's what I did.  It didn't work.  I used = NewYear35
> 
> I'll see what they say.  Apparently, I don't need it.



IDareT'sHair lol..I orderd early this morning with no issues,you know they don't have sales often...Get that espresso.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Lita said:


> lol..*I orderd early this morning* with no issues,you know they don't have sales often...Get that espresso.
> 
> Happy Hair Growing!


 

Lita

I don't blame you.  I got x2 of the Espresso Nov/Dec.  

I wanted x2 of the Ayurvedic Scalp Cream.


----------



## Lita

Doing a pre now with Cream & Coco-eucalyptus & hair honey oil..
Love the herbal smell..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> It's okay. I probably won't repurchase it. I think my favs are (in no particular order):
> 
> Chocolate Bliss
> Mocha Bling
> Vanilla Silk
> Wheat Germ
> Shea What
> 
> So, far, that one is my least Fav. I need to see how many of these I have.


 out of all her conditioners ive tried i like the vanilla silk and mocha the best. i still havent tried one of the shea whats,  dont know if its the deux or not the one i did try i didnt like.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Lita

That Pre-Poo sounds nice.  I'm trying to think about what Imma use tomorrow (at work under my Wig)  

Something dry.  Too cold to be out w/a wet head. 

I have Shi-Naturals Buttercreme Pre-Poo.  Not sure what Imma pull out tho'.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> out of all her conditioners ive tried i like the vanilla silk and mocha the best. *i still havent tried one of the shea whats, dont know if its the deux or not the one i did try i didnt like*.


 
chebaby

The Deux is w/o Protein.  Have you tried the WhG?  And did you like it?

I tried the SW (original) and I liked it.  I have the Deux x2, but haven't tried it yet.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

DANG!  I got x2 of the Avocado's.  SMH.  

Brownie518 might have to Swap Me. *cough*


----------



## Lita

IDareT'sHair said:


> Lita
> 
> That Pre-Poo sounds nice.  I'm trying to think about what Imma use tomorrow (at work under my Wig)
> 
> Something dry.  Too cold to be out w/a wet head.
> 
> I have Shi-Naturals Buttercreme Pre-Poo.  Not sure what Imma pull out tho'.



IDareT'sHair Yes,the pre was yummy & with all that honey in it,no stickiness..Just soft/smooth application..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## bajandoc86

Dis frigging BFH site is so damn confusing and all ova the place. I went thru 2 pages and just exited the site.


----------



## Beamodel

Lita said:


> Curly Kinks-Coil Renew Dc (Finished) No Repurchase..
> 
> Happy Hair Growing!



Lita
I have half jar left of a 16 oz. I'm gonna co wash with it or give it away.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

bajandoc86

Isn't it a Hotmess.  Totally Frustrating.  They need to be slapped. :buttkick: 

Were you ever able to Check-Out?

I had them walking me through it and I still couldn't get it to work.  I finally figured it out.

Terrible.  Just Terrible. 

They've topped my *2013* Worst Site List.


----------



## Lita

I'm enjoying Naturelle grow (soft-n-silky) leave-in..It lives up to the name..Smells like pez candy,texture medium soft lotion,absorbs well into the hair sinks right in..
The Cream & Coco (carrot almond whipped frosting),I put on top..Like icing on a cake..And it smells like coconut treats,Texture is a pudding,glides on,adds great shine..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> The Deux is w/o Protein. *Have you tried the WhG*? And did you like it?
> 
> I tried the SW (original) and I liked it. I have the Deux x2, but haven't tried it yet.


 yea i really like the wheat germ conditioner probably wont repurchas ecause its just a tiny 8oz bottle but its good.


----------



## Lita

IDareT'sHair said:


> bajandoc86
> 
> Isn't it a Hotmess.  Totally Frustrating.  They need to be slapped. :buttkick:
> 
> Were you ever able to Check-Out?
> 
> I had them walking me through it and I still couldn't get it to work.  I finally figured it out.
> 
> Terrible.  Just Terrible.
> 
> They've topped my *2013* Worst Site List.



IDareT'sHair Yes,I agree Wrost site EVER! I have to go list it..lol..Go in circles.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## bajandoc86

IDareT'sHair I just got frustrated and left. 

I mean first of all, why is there no section with sale items ONLY...I gotta scroll thru pages to find them? 

Then the 3 million colours - I feel like I'm bout to get a seizure or sumthin'. My eyes starting to twitch and ish.


----------



## Lita

Beamodel said:


> Lita
> I have half jar left of a 16 oz. I'm gonna co wash with it or give it away.



Beamodel Good luck..It will be gone in no time..Just like mine..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *yea i really like the wheat germ conditioner probably wont repurchas ecause its just a tiny 8oz bottle but its good.*


 
chebaby

That's why she has the 2'Fer = 16 ounce.  

Did you like the Destination Hydration?  I forgot that one.

I like that too.  Makes a Perfect Cowash.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

bajandoc86 said:


> *I just got frustrated and left.*
> 
> *I mean first of all, why is there no section with sale items ONLY...I gotta scroll thru pages to find them? *
> 
> *Then the 3 million colours - I feel like I'm bout to get a seizure or sumthin'. My eyes starting to twitch and ish.*


 
bajandoc86

Girl, I know.  Hotmess.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> That's why she has the 2'Fer = 16 ounce.
> 
> Did you like the Destination Hydration? I forgot that one.
> 
> I like that too. Makes a Perfect Cowash.


 oh cool, i didnt know she had a 2'fer. im pretty stocked on her stuff but when i need some more i MAY get it. so far the o nly re purchases will be vanilla silk, mocha silk and PRE. i dont like her co cleanser or the almond buttercream. i have another moisturizer and 2 leave ins i need to try.

i never got the DH.


----------



## Lita

I like the SD WGBC I use it to cowash..Nice fluffy results.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@chebaby

I like the Destination Hydration.erplexed 

It reminds me of: Curls Sublime, Too Shea!......Along those lines.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> I like the Destination Hydration.erplexed
> 
> It reminds me of: Curls Sublime, Too Shea!......Along those lines.


 oh well you know i love me some curls. i may have  to get a bottle next time i order from her.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *oh well you know i love me some curls. i may have to get a bottle next time i order from her.*


 
chebaby

Yeah, it's that Consistency.  A Very Nice Cowasher. 

And it's 16 ounces.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Yeah, it's that Consistency. A Very Nice Cowasher.
> 
> And it's 16 ounces.


 yea i  might try it. i know a lot of people rave about it in her thread.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *yea i might try it. i know a lot of people rave about it in her thread.*


 
chebaby

It's Nice


----------



## chebaby

i know i said i was gonna do my hair this weekend and i didnt but this sunday i really am gonna treat my hair.
i found a nice spot to set up my steamer so i dont have to constantly move stuff around so i will be under my steamer this weekend.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

Gone & Get Down this Weekend Ms. Che-Lady (that's you steamin')


----------



## natura87

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Gurl...we been hangin' out too long!
> 
> Still tryna' figure out how in the debil @natura87 fell & skinned her knee tryna' do her hurr....
> 
> Did you slip on some Conditioner????


 

No. I was sitting, tried to stand up and ...yeah.


----------



## SimJam

bajandoc86 said:


> Dis frigging BFH site is so damn confusing and all ova the place. I went thru 2 pages and just exited the site.


That site actually gives a a migraine 



IDareT'sHair said:


> chebaby
> 
> That's why she has the 2'Fer = 16 ounce.
> 
> Did you like the Destination Hydration?  I forgot that one.
> 
> I like that too.  Makes a Perfect Cowash.



I love the destination hydration, I use either that or moist  24/7 as a final rinse after using a cleansing creme.


----------



## mkd

Hi ladies! I miss posting with you guys. 

chebaby, I didn't know KBB had gone back to almost the original hair milk formula.  I LOVED that stuff.   Does she still do flash sales on it?  I may start stockpiling it again.  I have one bottle left and it was that bull ish formula in the 6.7 oz bottles.


----------



## chebaby

mkd said:


> Hi ladies! I miss posting with you guys.
> 
> @chebaby, I didn't know KBB had gone back to almost the original hair milk formula. I LOVED that stuff. Does she still do flash sales on it? I may start stockpiling it again. I have one bottle left and it was that bull ish formula in the 6.7 oz bottles.


 mkd, yea the formula is almost the same. it now has coconut oil which i cant remember if the original formula had it. she does flash sales but i havent seen the buy 2 get 1 sale yet. that may only be in the summer. she went back to the 8oz bottles as far as i know.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@chebaby Che-LO Ms. Che!

Sitting under the dryer in: Claudie's Reconstructor. Very nice.

@mkd

Glad to see you back with us. Missed You.:blowkiss:

OT: My Njoi came today. I think all I have left coming is BFH from last night. 

Used Up:
1 16 ounce Claudie Normalizing Conditioner (no back ups)

Getting ready to Steam with: SD's Avocado.  I told Brownie518 I'd like to do a Swap with her for x2 SD Avocado Puddings. *cough* 

We're working out the Deets.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby Che-LO Ms. Che!
> 
> Sitting under the dryer in: Claudie's Reconstructor. Very nice.
> 
> @mkd
> 
> Glad to see you back with us. Missed You.:blowkiss:
> 
> OT: My Njoi came today. I think all I have left coming is BFH from last night.
> 
> Used Up:
> 1 16 ounce Claudie Normalizing Conditioner (no back ups)


hey T


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@chebaby

You buyin' anythang? *cracks knuckles* I wish I woulda' just got some more Soultanicals instead of BFH (now).erplexed

I was waiting on my Mileage Check to have some "play money" and they didn't sign off on it until 12/31. Maybe it'll come this weekend. 

And I still want some KBN

I turned that mess in way before Christmas.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> You buyin' anythang? *cracks knuckles* I wish I woulda' just got some more Soultanicals instead of BFH (now).erplexed
> 
> I was waiting on my Mileage Check to have some "play money" and they didn't sign off on it until 12/31. Maybe it'll come this weekend.
> 
> And I still want some KBN
> 
> I turned that mess in way before Christmas.


 girl i aint getting nothin lmao.
i am all shopped out lol. if i get anything itll be another jar of honey butta
i used the new one today and my hair isnt as soft but it did go on with a heck of a lot more slip than the old jar.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

*I*



chebaby said:


> girl i aint getting nothin lmao.
> i am all shopped out lol. *if i get anything itll be another jar of honey butta*
> i used the new one today and my hair isnt as soft but it did go on with a heck of a lot more slip than the old jar.


 
chebaby

Mailed that yesterday.  Also your SM should be there today. 

I am shopped out too, but I still want some...:

CCs Naturals
Soultanicals
KBN


----------



## chebaby

*Re: I*



IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Mailed that yesterday. Also your SM should be there today.
> 
> I am shopped out too, but I still want some...:
> 
> CCs Naturals
> Soultanicals
> KBN


 thanx T

let me go look up CCs naturals.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

natura87 said:


> No. I was sitting, tried to stand up and ...yeah.


 
natura87

I can see me doing something like that.  *glad you didn't get hurt*


----------



## Ltown

Hi ladies! mkd good to see you, hope all well with kids!  

I'm looking to wear more define twist/braidout but have yet to find the right product. I have been watching alot of mahogany curls videos, she has simple routine and product use. I'm sure her texture is 3a/3b lot looser than mine. 

The weather here has been also 40, 50s no snow


----------



## Brownie518

mkd -  We miss you, lady!!! 


IDareT'sHair - I'm off the rest of the week so I'll go through and see what I have that you might want.  I can't imagine what I might have that you don't...


----------



## Brownie518

Someone mentioned Shi Naturals Prepoo Buttercreme...I'm going to pull that out in the morning and cover my hair with it for the day. I really miss her tea rinse. 

My Njoi came yesterday. Haven't opened it yet, though. I wouldn't mind ordering some Soultanicals real quick but I need to use up some thangs first. 

On use up list:
BV Smoove 8oz - one use left
HV pH Rinse - one use left
Curly Kinks DC - probably about 3 prepoos left in that big ole jar - NO REPURCHASE
SSI Tahitian Vanilla leave in - will probably finish in a week or two
Claudie's Kahve oil - probably about 5 or 6 uses left

My first purchase of the new year will probably be 4 Hairveda pH Rinses. Next will be Hydratherma Naturals, 2 oils and 2 Amino Proteins.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518

It doesn't hafta' be something I don't have.....just something.......


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I pulled Claudie's Avocado Intense and/or Tropical Creme Rinse for my next Cowash Conditioner.  

I need to add something else into the Rotation.  So, I'll think on it.  Maybe Oyin Honey Hemp.

I like using that in the Winter.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

This would _actually_ be a good time for me to pull out some of those 8 ounce bottles of Conditioner I have to cowash with:

x2 CJ Moisture Theory (or something like that) *discontinued*
x1 Jessicurl Too Shea!
x1 Jasmine's Shea Conditioner
x2 Darcy's Pumpkin
x1 AV Neem & AV Goat Milk
x2 SD Wheat Germ


----------



## mkd

Thanks for the love girls! I miss you guys too.  

Ltown, I am implementing a super simple routine too with simple products.


----------



## chebaby

i dont wanna react too soon cause yall know how i change my mind sometimes but i dont think the new cj honey butta compares to the old one at all. its too light and has zero hold. the old honey butta had a little hold and could double as a styler, this one just a regla ole leave in. i can get a leave in anywhere.

But, thanx to T, i now have 1 1/2 jars of the old formula.

thanx T, i have both boxes. i think the shea moisture been sitting out side since yesterday


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@chebaby

I'm glad things got there Che. Enjoy everything.


----------



## Brownie518

Hey, ladies. Just sitting around with Shi Naturals Buttercreme on.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> Hey, ladies. Just sitting around with Shi Naturals Buttercreme on.


 
Brownie518

Hi Brownie-Brown-Brown!

I just massaged in: Liquid Gold's Green Magic. I finished up my Naturelle Grow Oil (and no back ups). 

I wish she'd offer B1 G1 Free on those again.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair

I love that Green Magic. Glad I got two. 
B1 G1 is always nice. I am giving my head a break from sulfur for a bit. All month.


----------



## Lita

Eden Body Works 40% off shampoo code-MAE12

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> I love that Green Magic. Glad I got two.
> B1 G1 is always nice. *I am giving my head a break from sulfur for a bit. All month.*


 
@Brownie518

So was I. It's my week or 2 to pull out the Sulfur. I don't have too many Sulfur based products any more. 

I basically stopped purchasing them and request stuff (when I can w/o it), because of the drying effect and it tends to make my scalp sore.

I will keep Green Magic in my Stash tho' I think the Oil by Naturelle Grow has been re-formulated w/o Sulfur. I didn't see Sulfur listed when I looked at it last night.erplexed


----------



## SmilingElephant

I just bought a new sparkling new jar of EcoStyler....im never gettin gung ho over buying a $24 jar of gel again! That Pattern Pusha disappointed me...it was like i put nothing in my hair!


----------



## Brownie518

Hey, everyone. 
Nothing going on hair-wise. I was thinking about washing tonight. My sister-in-law had a heart attack last night so I missed my usual wash. She's recovering nicely, though. 

I am trying hard not to buy anything....


----------



## Beamodel

Brownie518 said:


> Hey, everyone.
> Nothing going on hair-wise. I was thinking about washing tonight. My sister-in-law had a heart attack last night so I missed my usual wash. She's recovering nicely, though.
> 
> I am trying hard not to buy anything....



Brownie518
I'm sorry to hear a out your sis n law but I'm glad she is doing ok. <big hug>


----------



## Ltown

Brownie518 said:


> Hey, everyone.
> Nothing going on hair-wise. I was thinking about washing tonight. My sister-in-law had a heart attack last night so I missed my usual wash. She's recovering nicely, though.
> 
> I am trying hard not to buy anything....


Brownie518, sorry to hear about sister in law and pray for a recovery.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518

WOW Ms. B!

Hope she's feeling better & resting


----------



## SimJam

Brownie518 said:


> Hey, everyone.
> Nothing going on hair-wise. I was thinking about washing tonight. My sister-in-law had a heart attack last night so I missed my usual wash. She's recovering nicely, though.
> 
> I am trying hard not to buy anything....



hope she continues to recover speedily


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I am TICKED

I just realized I never received my order (December 20th) from: Garden Of Wisdom.

I just requested a FULL Refund.  

I forgot I ordered something from them. 1st time (and probably last).


----------



## SimJam

IDareT'sHair that sucks !!!!!

while on the homefront .... 
I used up a 4oz HV whipped jelly and Red tea LI
gave away a 16oz KKKC and SM curling souffle


----------



## divachyk

Brownie518, sorry about your SIL...I pray for a speedy recovery.


----------



## Lita

Brownie518 said:


> Hey, everyone.
> Nothing going on hair-wise. I was thinking about washing tonight. My sister-in-law had a heart attack last night so I missed my usual wash. She's recovering nicely, though.
> 
> I am trying hard not to buy anything....



Brownie518 Sorry,about your sister in law,I wish her a speedy recovery..God Bless!


----------



## Lita

Finished all 4 bottles of Sophia k naturals..No repurchase.

1 bottle Darcy's pumpkin.Left..Staple

1 bottle of CR janysons moisture left..If the ingredients didn't change on this one,I will repurchase..If its different.No repurchase...Staple

1 bottle of CR milk left..Just a little,when I'm done.No Repurchase.

Finished indefora..No repurchase..

Finished IPN horsetail spritz..No repurchase..

Finished Mango dip..Repurchase.Staple

Finished Delite spray-Repurchase..Staple

Finshed Ambrosia honey bush milk..Staple..Repurchase.

Gave away a lot too..

Some HQ is finished..Peppermint mask..No repurchase.


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## SimJam

this combo of HV whipped gelley under purabody cupuacu butter is awesome, soft fluffy hydrated twistout today 

I swear, now that Ive got my hair with the perfect balance of moisture/protein and healthy, products that reacted "violently" with my hair are now playing so nicely ... case in point the purabody murumuru mm in lemongrass and the cupuacu butter. they both made my hair hard and crunchy when I first tried them, the butter more so than the moisture milk.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

Hey Che, I gotta tell you, I like that Curl Junkie Curl Theory Moisturizing Conditioner.  

The only negative is that it comes in an 8 ounce bottle.

I really like it for cowashes.


----------



## SimJam

got so many complements on my twist out today  and no frizz


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Hey Che, I gotta tell you, I like that Curl Junkie Curl Theory Moisturizing Conditioner.
> 
> The only negative is that it comes in an 8 ounce bottle.
> 
> I really like it for cowashes.


 hey 
yea if im remembering correctly thats the one i liked. but its discontinued. but i thought i t was a good conditioner


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@chebaby

Yeah, the one in the Dark Blue Bottle. Very nice & Moisturizing.

Scents a little strange.... but the performance is definitely on point!


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Yeah, the one in the Dark Blue Bottle. Very nice & Moisturizing.
> 
> Scents a little strange.... but the performance is definitely on point!


 yea it was good. and the only place you could get i t was from aveyou. i dont know if they still have a few in stock. i havent been to aveyou site in a long minute lol.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

Gurl...*cough* while you were postin'....I was Lookin'. 

I didn't see any more.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@chebaby

I needs a package.........

Don't have nothin' comin' tho' 

HQS was gone send me some samples of The Slip, but she is having shipping issues (in another thread), so I won't hold my breath waiting on those.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Gurl...*cough* while you were postin'....I was Lookin'.
> 
> I didn't see any more.


 lol i shoulda known you was looking


IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> I needs a package.........
> 
> Don't have nothin' comin' tho'
> 
> HQS was gone send me some samples of The Slip, but she is having shipping issues (in another thread), so I won't hold my breath waiting on those.


what kinda shipping issues? all she gotta do is go is go to the darn PO.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *lol i shoulda known you was looking*
> 
> *what kinda shipping issues? all she gotta do is go is go to the darn PO.*


 
chebaby

Chile, other than the smell that stuff is thebomb.com

Typical.  Folks talmbout they ain't got they orders yet. 

She had convo'ed me and told me she was going to send me some samples to try.


----------



## Brownie518

Hey, ya'll...i finally did my wash this morning. DC with Naturelle Slippery Elm. Excellent, as usual. Just used some Jar of Joe on my edges and nape. That stuff just gets creamier and creamier.


----------



## Brownie518

Ladies, thank you for all your good thoughts. SIL is doing very well.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

Hope SIL is lots better Ms. B!

Under the dryer nah.  

Gotta tell ya'.....I will be swapping you the Avocado Puddings.  I just cannot tolerate the smell.  

The Performance is fine but the scent is Annoying.

Didn't finish anything up this wash-day.  Except some Coffee & Tea


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair

Thanks, T. She is doing good. 

I dont remember Avocado having a memorable scent. I just remember it smoothin me out real nice. Whats thhe scent?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> Thanks, T. She is doing good.
> 
> *I dont remember Avocado having a memorable scent. I just remember it smoothin me out real nice. Whats thhe scent?*





Brownie518

No worries!  It's very light.  But it irks me.

Glad shes fine


----------



## Beamodel

I just gave away a boat load of products and now I'm itching to purchase something. I DO NOT need a thing but I think I love knowing a package is coming my way. By the way, my Soultanicals Moisture Muru shipped yesterday. 

FYI Lita & IDareT'sHair & Brownie518 
Curly kinks DC was given away lol - not a repurchase!


----------



## Lita

Beamodel said:


> I just gave away a boat load of products and now I'm itching to purchase something. I DO NOT need a thing but I think I love knowing a package is coming my way. By the way, my Soultanicals Moisture Muru shipped yesterday.
> 
> FYI Lita & IDareT'sHair & Brownie518
> Curly kinks DC was given away lol - not a repurchase!



Beamodel Good,it did Nonthing..Nope!

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita

Brownie518 said:


> Ladies, thank you for all your good thoughts. SIL is doing very well.



Brownie518 That's good to know...Thanks for keeping us posted.


----------



## bronzebomb

Time to steam!  I need to keep these ends moist!

Steaming with Sitrinillah

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## SimJam

Sitting with sitrinillah under heat therapy wrap, watching NCIS marathon. Have one small corner left. 2 back ups.

washed with HV cocasta bar
DCd with SSI Okra 

may try a braid out


----------



## IDareT'sHair

SimJam bronzebomb  *cackles* at boff ya'll using Sitrinillah

Beamodel  What you gettin?


----------



## SimJam

LOL Miss T the more I use HV, the more I realize that this line could easily be my ONLY line.

finally done with my hair, now for some sleep.
G'night ladies


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair said:


> SimJam bronzebomb  *cackles* at boff ya'll using Sitrinillah
> 
> Beamodel  What you gettin?



IDareT'sHair
Haha. I DC'd with Sitrinillah today too. Love that stuff.


----------



## Ltown

Hi ladies! 

I'm busy with school for next 2 months, dd going back next week. Nothing new with hair just bunning, i've been doing some youtuber msvaughtv for my protective style, she very creative. using up the stash, claudie 3n1 cleaner. 
Brownie518, glad to hear about sil recovery.


----------



## SimJam

These plaits are still wet !!!
Hair feels nice and soft though.

I plaited with SD  mocha silk under SM curl enhancing smoothie.
Oh and I doctored up the mocha silk with some SAA and honeyquat. Still no slip but seems to have boosted it's moisturizing ability.


----------



## SimJam

SimJam said:


> These plaits are still wet !!!
> Hair feels nice and soft though.
> 
> I plaited with SD  mocha silk under SM curl enhancing smoothie.
> Oh and I doctored up the mocha silk with some SAA and honeyquat. Still no slip but seems to have boosted it's moisturizing ability.



I pulled out those braids and my hair had no definition whatsoever,  bit I did get a good stretch.  So I just twisted up for a twitout tomorrow.

And my hair definitely wasnt as dry as it was the last time I used the SD mocha, so it looks like the doctoring worked, still had to add lil moist 24/7 before twisting up though.

Sent from my Galaxy Tab 2 using LHCF


----------



## bronzebomb

I think I'm tired of protective styling.  I have so much hair care products that I'm overwhelmed.  I'm so focused on growth that I wear wigs and weaves most of the time.  As much as I'd like to reach BSL I'm realizing that I may just need to wear my own hair.

When does anyone ever just stop PS'ing and realize that their hair journey is more than a wig?


----------



## chebaby

chello ladies
was rushing out the house and forgot my freakin glasses everythang is blurry lol.

anyway i had to run to target today and get me a bottle of k come clean becuase cd black vanilla wasnt cleaning my hair as good as it used to. dont know whats up with that. then i conditioned with mop top daily conditioner and used coco curls as a leave in

so other than not being able to see so far today is a good day


----------



## SimJam

bronzebomb said:


> I think I'm tired of protective styling.  I have so much hair care products that I'm overwhelmed.  I'm so focused on growth that I wear wigs and weaves most of the time.  As much as I'd like to reach BSL I'm realizing that I may just need to wear my own hair.
> 
> When does anyone ever just stop PS'ing and realize that their hair journey is more than a wig?



enjoy your hair girlie !!!!
While PSing is important. I think we must wear our hair out and learn how to enjoy it and still retain length and health.


It may mean tweaking or overhauling your regimen but I really and truly believe we can retain length and have healthy hair without always being in a PS.


----------



## SimJam

Im blind as a bat aint no way I could (literally) leave the house without my glasses or contacts


----------



## robot.

So sad that Oyin HH has changed. The texture, consistency, and performance is different from the old bottle I have. I won't be purchasing again which is sad cuz I loved supporting them.


----------



## Golden75

robot. said:


> So sad that Oyin HH has changed. The texture, consistency, and performance is different from the old bottle I have. I won't be purchasing again which is sad cuz I loved supporting them.



WHAT??????  I haven't purchased in so long. Robot did they say there was a change?  Did you buy from Oyin or Curlmart?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Finished up a Jar of Vatika Frosting. x2 back ups. 

I mis-placed 1/2 Jar of Green Magic. Had to open another Jar until I find it.erplexed

ETA:  Found it.  Also finished up Tiiva's Butter.  No back ups


----------



## IDareT'sHair

robot.

How was/is it different?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

OT:  I'm thinking about asking Hairitage Hydrations and Naturelle Grow to offer an LHCF discount.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My Bear Fruit Hair shipped.  And my Gleau Oil came today


----------



## robot.

Golden75 said:


> WHAT??????  I haven't purchased in so long. Robot did they say there was a change?  Did you buy from Oyin or Curlmart?





IDareT'sHair said:


> robot.
> 
> How was/is it different?



I tweeted them last year asking if the formula was different, but they said no.

I have an old bottle (the brown ones) and the new pump bottle that I ordered for their black friday sale. The new one is stiffer, different color, and doesn't moisturize as well. The old one is thinner and doesn't need a pump because squeezes out so easily. It's white-ish in color, while the new one is more cream/ecru. This new one doesn't smell as good either.

I'm so disappointed  Once this liter is gone, that'll be it for me. I got a liter for my bff for Christmas since her hair loves it too; I wonder if she's noticed any differences.


----------



## chebaby

robot. said:


> I tweeted them last year asking if the formula was different, but they said no.
> 
> I have an old bottle (the brown ones) and the new pump bottle that I ordered for their black friday sale. The new one is stiffer, different color, and doesn't moisturize as well. The old one is thinner and doesn't need a pump because squeezes out so easily. It's white-ish in color, while the new one is more cream/ecru. This new one doesn't smell as good either.
> 
> I'm so disappointed  Once this liter is gone, that'll be it for me. I got a liter for my bff for Christmas since her hair loves it too; I wonder if she's noticed any differences.


 i felt the same way which is why i already said i wouldnt order from them anymore. i knew if i sent an email they would be like "the formula hasnt changed" so i left it alone.


----------



## divachyk

robot. chebaby Golden75
I haven't used HH long enough to compare formulas but I haven't noticed a difference in performance. I had the brown bottle the first time around and have the pump this time. I'll keep monitoring to ensure I don't have issues.


----------



## robot.

divachyk said:


> robot. chebaby Golden75
> I haven't used HH long enough to compare formulas but I haven't noticed a difference in performance. I had the brown bottle the first time around and have the pump this time. I'll keep monitoring to ensure I don't have issues.



This new one just can't compare for me  The old one made my hair sooo pliable and tangles melted. It had good slip too. This new one doesn't feel nearly as good, it's just too... I don't even know what it is but it ain't working


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@robot.

I also have 1 Brown Bottle Liter left and 1 of the new Pump Liter Bottles. 

I guess I need to get to it so I can access the situation.


----------



## Brownie518

Hey, ladies!!! Sorry I missed you all the past few days. Work is just so busy and I started training someone (  ) 

My hair is doing good. Nothing new going on. I plan to keep DCing with Naturelle Grow Slippery Elm til thats done and then move to BV Smoothie and finish one of those jars. I want to do that for a while, stick with one til its done. I need two more Slippery Elms in my stash, though.  More Kahve DC, also. 

Finished up Rosemary Pomade. I have one more in stash, plus a Coffee, too. I should be done with this CD Healthy Hair Butter by next week.  I want another jar of that, too. 

IDareT'sHair - Sorry I missed you again!!!!


----------



## Lita

Finished-

Shea Moisture Coconut Hibiscus Cream..

Also,finished other staples,that I have ordered..
Other products,that are not staple,will not be repurchase...

Brownie518 Yes,I love the slippery elm..I have Two Lg in my stash...

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita

My hair was shedding after my wash/Dc today,my Dr gave me different motrin & it caused the shed...Everytime I take motrin,I get shedding...I'm currently flushing out my system with water....That helps.

*Will do another wash/dc treatment this week,put things (my hair ) back on track.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Brownie518

Lita - you get shedding from Motrin...interesting. I'm keeping an eye on my shedding. Now is the time for me, for sure.


----------



## Lita

Brownie518 said:


> Lita - you get shedding from Motrin...interesting. I'm keeping an eye on my shedding. Now is the time for me, for sure.



Brownie518 Me & Motrin have a love/hate history..lol...One of the reasons,I like natural anti-inflamed vits..Can get costly$$..I'll use my CR Algea this week (original one) it will bring a nice balance...

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Beamodel

Have any of you ladies ever used Darcy's sweet coco curl cream as a leave in?  Last night I DC with Belnouvo and used Darcy as my leave in. My hair does not feel moisturized however it feels oily kinda. I'm tempted to re-wash again., but I think I will wait until Weds.


----------



## EnExitStageLeft

Beamodel said:


> Have any of you ladies ever used Darcy's sweet coco curl cream as a leave in?  Last night I DC with Belnouvo and used Darcy as my leave in. My hair does not feel moisturized however it feels oily kinda. I'm tempted to re-wash again., but I think I will wait until Weds.



I only use it to moisturize.....its bit to dense for a leave in because I top my leave in w/ a moisturizer


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Evening Ladies!

Beamodel Haven't Purchased that one.  When I see most "Curling" Products, I automatically think "Natural" so, I don't buy too many of those types of products.

I do have a Coconut Pomade (which IMO) is nothing more than Coconut Oil. 

I need to find something to do with it.  I may use it on Previously Relaxed Ends before Touching Up or something.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Steaming now with a Cup of Coffee under Jessicurl WDT.

I should be finishing up a Jar of WDT and SD's Avocado Pudding within the next couple of Wash Days.

Decided to Rotate x2 Marie Dean's. I need to look in my Stash and see which 2 I will pull out for my DC'ers.

ETA:  I hate I slept on Claudie's Avocado Intense.  I am really loving this.  

Glad I opened this up tonight.  And Glad I have x2 back ups.  I'm going to really enjoy cowashing with this.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Hey divas I've been having technical difficulties with the forum both on the PC and the iPad so I've been mostly lurking and posting when it will allow.

I've seen others mentioned the issues in the bug section but I guess they're working on it.
I'm still waiting on my HQS order and I haven't ordered anything else. I'm determined to get this stash under control by summer.


----------



## Beamodel

FYI 

Belnouvo coco castor hydrating mist reminds me so much of scurl except for its natural ingredients. Just an FYI for those who love scurl and wanted a more natural alternative.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

Hey Ya' Ms. Brownie

Wonder if anybody gone have any Martin The Luther King Sales?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel

I want more Bel Nouvo.  I  really like the Peach Pomade.  

curlyhersheygirl  Me too Curly (by summa').  

But I know I'll Haul for the Mothers Day Sales tho'....  *good sales*


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair

Hey!!! What's goin on??


----------



## SimJam

Definitely will be getting more claudies ends insurance and quinoa coffee if she has a mothers day sale.

Sent from my Galaxy Tab 2 using LHCF


----------



## IDareT'sHair

FOR ANYONE INTERESTED IN HERBAL RICHE:  I GOT THIS EMAIL TONIGHT:





http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=...i01JK3rS2z8JU7SLUNEnIpQ&bvm=bv.41018144,d.dmQ


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> Hey Ya' Ms. Brownie
> 
> Wonder if anybody gone have any Martin The Luther King Sales?


 
IDareT'sHair - Me too .  I haven't bought anything in quite a bit.  Ready to get some Soultanicals - at least one of the spritzers and detanglers.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Naturelle Grow Agreed to Offer 20% to LHCF.  

I posted the Discount Code in the Vendor Forum, so please check there!


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> *Naturelle Grow Agreed to Offer 20% to LHCF*.
> 
> I posted the Discount Code in the Vendor Forum, so please check there!


 

IDareT'sHair  That's awesome. Thanks for asking  Now i don't have to wait for a sale to get the rest of my list


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl

I also asked Hairitage Hydrations....


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair

 Hey Ive never used the Herbal Riche. I gad wanted to try it though.

I am about to soak my head in some Tealightful Shine for the night.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

HAIRITAGE HYDRATIONS said YES!  She will offer a *20%* Discount Code for LHCF Members

Check Vendor Forum for Discount Code


----------



## chebaby

today has been a horrible day from the second i walked into work. first we had an emergency and i couldnt do my job because people kept shooing me away. big bosses kept asking me whats going on and i have no answers for them because the people who were supposed to give me answers kept shooing me away like a damn flea or something.

then my bestfriend/co worker leaves work and gets hit my a car. please say a prayer for her as she is pregnant. this is the longest she has ever carried a baby and we were JUST talking about how i am so happy for her and she wants me to be in the room when she gives birth and all this stuff and then she walks outside and gets hit by a car.

then im on the phone with my mom now and she told me my brother called and said his eye is bleeding. wth??? 

today is not a good day at all.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

Lawd Che!  

You are right. 

I hope/pray everything works out with your Bestie and your Bro'


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Lawd Che!
> 
> You are right.
> 
> I hope/pray everything works out with your Bestie and your Bro'


hey T
im good. today is just crazy.
i just got off the phone with another co worker that rushed to the hospital and they say her knee is pretty messed up but the baby's heart beat sounds fine.

my dumb arse brother is an arse hole my mother blowing up his phone thinking he in the hospital and he not answering. so i call this blood clot to see whats going on and he answer the phone talking about he not going to the hospital for his bleeding eye. he dont do hospitals. then while on on the phone with him he gonna ask me did i tell my mother hes ok because shes blowing up his phone. how the hell imma tell her you ok when im on the darn phone with youerplexed
i swear people are dumb.

on a better note im having a good hair day


----------



## divachyk

chebaby, hope bro and bestie are ok.


----------



## chebaby

thanx divachyk, havent talked to my brother but my bestie is ok.

i slathered on a good amount of naturalista cosmetics juicy leave in and put my hair in a ballerina bun. i love it.

imma go back to doing a lot of ayurvedic treatments. this weekend imma do an amla treat with olive oil. ive been loving olive oil lately. been slathering it on before i co wash or shampoo and i forgot how much i used to like evoo.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@chebaby

Hopefully you're in the Coffee/Tea/Ayurvedic Challengeoke:

ETA:  Glad errbody okay.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Hopefully you're in the Coffee/Tea/Ayurvedic Challengeoke:
> 
> ETA: Glad errbody okay.


 i think i subbed to that thread.
ill be using what i have and then ill reup on other things.

all i have now is amla, brahmi, bringraj, hibiscus and henna.

i should henna next week.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> i think i subbed to that thread.
> ill be using what i have and then ill reup on other things.
> 
> *all i have now is amla, brahmi, bringraj, hibiscus and henna*.
> 
> i should henna next week.


 
chebaby

That's a good Start.  So, what other Ayurvedics are you thinking about using?


----------



## Brownie518

chebaby - girl I hope everyone is okay!!! 

IDareT'sHair - Hey, discount Queen!! Thanks for lookin out for LHCF.


----------



## Brownie518

Two things I want to add to my arsenal are Soultanicals Mango Dip and Camille Rose Soylicious. That Mango is a perfect final rinser. The Soylicious is real thick and is a great DC. So moisturizing!!


----------



## Ltown

Hello ladies!

chebaby, sorry to hear about friend and brother and I wish them well.

I'm busy with school work, dd went back to school yesterday. 

On hair note I'm really paying attention to products and hair results; I need heavier products with less water base for the kind of braid/twist out results I want, so I won't be using shea moisture after i use it up, sell or give away. I'll just use it on wet buns for now.


----------



## Lita

Brownie518 said:


> Two things I want to add to my arsenal are Soultanicals Mango Dip and Camille Rose Soylicious. That Mango is a perfect final rinser. The Soylicious is real thick and is a great DC. So moisturizing!!



Brownie518 Yes,loving the mango dip,got some coming in the mail..CR Soylicious is ok,if she didn't change the ingredients..

*Soultincals I want to try the poo next..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## SimJam

Chebaby, hope your friend and brother are on the mend.

Curlmart has a 20% MLK sale with $5 shipping
Jan 18 - 22 @ 11:59pm cst


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby 

What Up Che-Lady?  Keep me posted when you buyin' Kern 'nem from Tar'get

SimJam 

Thanks for posting Sale info.  Errbody need to be having MLK Sales

OT:  My BFH came today.  The Saeede Ayurvedic Hair Creme


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> What Up Che-Lady? Keep me posted when you buyin' Kern 'nem from Tar'get
> 
> @SimJam
> 
> Thanks for posting Sale info. Errbody need to be having MLK Sales
> 
> OT: My BFH came today. The Saeede Ayurvedic Hair Creme


 hey T
you know i will imma be checkin them ingredients too cause you know she sneaky.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> hey T
> *you know i will imma be checkin them ingredients too cause you know she sneaky*.


 
@chebaby

Sounds like a Plan. I know you will be calling them skrait-out 

Imma keep getting it on-line. You know I don't get that much from her except that Mask. 

Chile.......Every time I think about KBB I wanna kick their b-hinds for that awful Treatment they call theyselves sellin' for $25

You right they sneaky. Too sneaky for me to fool with


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Sounds like a Plan. I know you will be calling them skrait-out
> 
> Imma keep getting it on-line. You know I don't get that much from her except that Mask.
> 
> Chile.......Every time I think about KBB I wanna kick their b-hinds for that awful Treatment they call theyselves sellin' for $25
> 
> You right they sneaky. Too sneaky for me to fool with


 yea if the ingredients change imma still get the target brand to see how good it is but ill also continue to get the original brand from online or locally. most brands that went to target changed their ingredients specifically for target. except kinky curly.

girl that treatment is a mess mine still sitting in the corner somewhere. i havent thrown it out yet but if i dont forget i sure will this weekend.


----------



## chebaby

i have decided, like just now lol, that i will not flat iron or cut/trim my hair for a whole year. i thought about all the random times in 2012 i cut my hair trying to do layers and most recently when i cut bangs never again lol.
im gonna put my shears away and not use them this year at all. 

i also realized that i really havent been taking care of my hair like i used to i havent been steaming or anything. i got to the point where i thought co washing was enough.
but i am gonna buy me a bottle of evoo this weekend and i will be using evoo to pre poo, put on my hair in the shower before my conditioner and on my wet hair before styling.
i will also do my ayurvedic treats and i will steam at least 2x a month. i will also oil my scalp with trigga and/or jar of joe 2-3x a week. and limit my co washing/manipulation to 2x a week.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@chebaby

Yeah! I'm glad you back in the game. 

I knew you were out of it, because you ain't been Haulin'

Gurl..You got many good products to turn in to msa (Coconut Oil & Wata') 

member her? All her posts were: Coconut Oil & Wata *miss her*


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

You ain't dustin' either?????


----------



## Brownie518

Hey, ladies. 

Lita  i dont know if CR Soylicious changed formula. This is the first time I' ve purchased it. I love it, though.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 

What's the Soultanicals Code?  I feel like buying something.erplexed

Oh, & Hello Ms. B!


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Yeah! I'm glad you back in the game. Gurl..You got many good products to turn in to msa (Coconut Oil & Wata')
> 
> member her? All her posts were: Coconut Oil & Wata *miss her*


  girl you right. all these products sitting here and all i was doing was co washing
msa was funny with her oil and wata. i aint that crazy lol.

i was looking in my stash last night and stumbled accross a few things i forgot i had.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> You ain't dustin' either?????


 probably not. it depends on how my ends look and feel. as much as i cut last year my ends should stay nice until 2020


----------



## chebaby

also i need some hair vitamins. i was taking pre natals but they were giving me headaches.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Hey divas I need to catch. 

I used up the last bottle of Claudie's garden oil ( I won't repurchase right now) and 8oz CJ rehab ( I currently using the last 8oz jar from the groupon haul).

I think I'll make rehab my only LI it's wonderful.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

Sounds Good.

curlyhersheygirl

Hi Ms. Curly-Wurly!

I just moisturized with Hairitage Hydrations Cocoaloe Hydrator.  

I love that stuff.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair I'll be heading over to HH and NG pretty soon to use my LHCF discount. Thanks again.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *also i need some hair vitamins. i was taking pre natals but they were giving me headaches.*


 
chebaby

I'm currently taking Hairomega's.  I'm rotating these with Viviscal. 

Which ones are you planning on getting?


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> I'm currently taking Hairomega's. I'm rotating these with Viviscal.
> 
> Which ones are you planning on getting?


 i forgot you were taking viviscal.
i may look into those. i wanted some "natural" onces from whole foods or trader joes but them thangs are HUGE


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *I'll be heading over to HH and NG pretty soon to use my LHCF discount. Thanks again.*


 
curlyhersheygirl

You're Welcome Ms. Curly.  I plan to ask a few more.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@chebaby

Country Life's Maxi Hair is good too.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Country Life's Maxi Hair is good too.


 ok imma look into that.

i also pulled out that big lod bottle of aloe vera gel you sent me. that stuff is good


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> 
> You're Welcome Ms. Curly. *I plan to ask a few more*.


 

IDareT'sHair That's awesome; you have such a great raport with vendors   You get the "Good looking out" award.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

What you doing with Aloe Vera Gel?  How are you using it?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *That's awesome; you have such a great raport with vendors * You get the "Good looking out" award.


 
curlyhersheygirl

I bet IPN wouldn't say that. Do you know, she still owes folks money?..


----------



## chebaby

curlyhersheygirl said:


> @IDareT'sHair That's awesome; you have such a great raport with vendors  *You get the "Good looking out" award*.


 i agree. T aint afraid to send an email in a hot second. shell ask a question in a minute always keeps us posted on them sales


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> What you doing with Aloe Vera Gel? How are you using it?


 ive only used it on the front of my hair before i put my scarf on when im doing a bun.
but i think i may start adding it to my ayurvedic mixes. i know one of my henna bags has aloe vera gel as an ingredient so it couldnt hurt to try.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> i agree. *T aint afraid to send an email in a hot second. shell ask a question in a minute always keeps us posted on them sales*


 
@Gurl...Hush


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> ive only used it on the front of my hair before i put my scarf on when im doing a bun.
> but i think i may start adding it to my ayurvedic mixes. *i know one of my henna bags has aloe vera gel as an ingredient so it couldnt hurt to try*.


 
chebaby

Lawd.....Don't be experimenting.........


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Gurl...Hush


  you know its true lol.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> 
> I bet IPN wouldn't say that. *Do you know, she still owes folks money*?..


 
IDareT'sHair I don't believe it . She's a mess; she trumped all the other "gates".


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair

 i think i used the code from the newsletter. i am trying to remember if there was a code in my box, too. that mango dip is the sht.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Lawd.....Don't be experimenting.........


  you know i am. gonna be in the house mixing all kinda stuff


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *i think i used the code from the newsletter.* i am trying to remember if there was a code in my box, too. that mango dip is the sht.


 
Brownie518  *cough* 

Can A Sista' Get Da' Code?..  *pm me*



chebaby said:


> you know i am. *gonna be in the house mixing all kinda stuff*


 
chebaby

This is what I'm afraid of.......


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> I don't believe it . *She's a mess; she trumped all the other "gates".*


 

@curlyhersheygirl

Bannin' Folks & stuff 

She honestly did me a favor when she returned my money (and banned me)


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> 
> Bannin' Folks & stuff
> 
> She honestly did me a favor when she returned my money (and banned me)


 

IDareT'sHair I hear that. She and "Ms curl box" have some serious issues.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl

Curlbox never really interested me.  I like to know what I'm gettin'

Don't be sending me no random mess


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair Same here. If a product interests me I just get it when there's a sale and call it a day.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> Same here. *If a product interests me I just get it when there's a sale and call it a day.*


 
curlyhersheygirl

Curly, be our luck, somebody be tryna' send us some Lustas' Pank.  I ain't takin' no chances.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

I asked Soultancials if they are having an MLK Sale?  *yep shole did* 

Hmp. If I were these Vendors, I'd have an MLK or an Inaguration Sale


----------



## bajandoc86

LOLOL @Lustas Pank!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

bajandoc86

Your Avi Looks Amazing!  You Go Ms. Doc!


----------



## Beamodel

bajandoc86 said:


> LOLOL @Lustas Pank!



bajandoc86
Your picture/hair looks amazing....


----------



## BrownBetty

I am back on scurl and sealing.  It works.


----------



## bajandoc86

IDareT'sHair & Beamodel   Aww thank you ladies!


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

Morning ladies.

I've been lurking. All the sales and codes have made me wanna buy but I must refrain at this time.

I'm going to a concert tonight so I'm trying the fro hawk that was featured on curly nikki but I'm trying it with my hair and no extra.

Banjan love the hair. What did u do? I wanna try that.

I used up a HV red tea condish and leave in, vatkita frosting, nearly done HQS lime coconut cocleanser


----------



## SimJam

bahahahaaaa bajandoc86 I ran to your blog when I saw you updated your siggy. Your hair is beautiful !!!!


----------



## SimJam

Oh and used up HV amala creme rinse, moistPRO and sitrinillah this wash day.

BTW the amala creme rinse with amla powder is awesome ... gets my hair super clean and moisturized.

Oh and MissT added coffee under my DC for the first time this morning ... about to wash out, will update in the coffee, tea etc thread


----------



## IDareT'sHair

SimJam

Ms. SJ I read your post in the Coffee/Tea Thread!  Lurves It!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Well, see what happened was I was about to Hit PayNah on some CC's Naturals (the Hibiscus Leave-In), 

um...okay..so why was the product $10 and shipping was like $8.00? 

No thank you.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair - 8 bucks for one item??? I don't remember shipping like that. Dang!

I finished some things recently:
Knot Sauce
Kahve DC
BFH Mango Mac cond.
Claudie's Tea spritz


----------



## Lita

Soultincals 10% code- mybeautifulspirit

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita

IDareT'sHair when I ordered from CC Naturals,it was regular shipping..Wonder what happened..Wow!

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Brownie518

I also finished up HV pH Rinse.  I am working on a killa reup list...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Lita

Thanks for the ST Code.  I got some Mango Dip. 

I thought I was gone hafta' _fight_ Brownie518 if she kept talmbout it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I asked and CLAUDIE Listened and is offering LHCF 15% through 2014 *check Vendor Forum*


----------



## SimJam

IDareT'sHair said:


> I asked and CLAUDIE Listened and is offering LHCF 15% through 2014 *check Vendor Forum*



You are the vendor whisperer lol

Sent from my Galaxy Tab 2 using LHCF


----------



## IDareT'sHair

SimJam said:


> *You are the vendor whisperer lol*
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Tab 2 using LHCF


 
SimJam

You know I Luvs a Discount


----------



## Brownie518

SimJam said:


> *You are the vendor whispere*r lol
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Tab 2 using LHCF






SimJam - how do you like that Galaxy Tab??


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Lita
> 
> Thanks for the ST Code.  I got some Mango Dip.
> 
> I thought I was gone hafta' _fight_ @Brownie518 if she kept talmbout it.


IDareT'sHair

You'll love it...



IDareT'sHair said:


> I asked and CLAUDIE Listened and is offering LHCF 15% through 2014 *check Vendor Forum*



Girl, you are something else!!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> @IDareT'sHair
> 
> *You'll love it...*
> 
> 
> 
> *Girl, you are something else!!!*


 
@Brownie518

How are you using that Dip?

Girl...you know I gotta get in where I fit in

*got a coupla' mo' too*


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Used up: 1 Afoveda's Shikakai Oil (x3 b/ups)

Pulled out KBN's Oil


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair

I've been using Mango Dip as a final rinser. I'm going to cowash with it this week or next, I think. I know it will be good.


----------



## Brownie518

I really need to get on these oils I have. And I have a lot! Right now I'm working on that IPN Castor Infusion and AV Methika oil.


----------



## chebaby

chello ladies
well today i went wig shopping with my mom. her hair has been breaking for a while and no amount of deep conditioning was helping. so she agreed to let me take care of her hair under her wigs. so i cornrowed her hair today using naturalista juicy as a moisturizer and gave her greg juice to spray with everyday. i told her to make sure she moisturizes her edges everyday before she puts the wig cap on.

then i decided to do an ayurvedic mix today so i mixed equal parts amla and nupur 9 herbs henna and a little hibiscus and rinsed 3 hours later. my hair was soooooo silky and smooth upon rinsing. so then i conditioned and detangled with kbb mask and used giovanni direct as a leave in. im waiting for my hair to dry now and i plan on bunning all week.
after the amla henna mix i lost as much hair in 5 days as i usually do in 2 days. ayurveda really does my hair so right that i have decided to use amla every week.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Sitting here in Henna.  Will Rinse out in a few.  Gonna try something new.  

I'll Steam in some Oil for a minute or too after I rinse out my Henna. Then Steam my DC'er in.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

CLAUDIE 25% off MLK 3-Day Sale. Jan 21st -23rd


----------



## SimJam

Brownie518 said:


> @SimJam - how do you like that Galaxy Tab??



love love love it !!!!!

was gonna get the google nexxus 7 only because it has the latest version of andriod (jelly bean) but I went to best buy and played around with the Galaxy tab and fell in love 

I think I would love it more if I were in the USA because most of the google suite does not work in Jamaica (streaming music, book downloads etc) but for everything else its awesome.

i barely touch my lap top now and my BF hates the thing because I take it to bed with me and be watching Youtube vids and on lhcf all hours of the night


----------



## SimJam

IDareT'sHair said:


> CLAUDIE 25% off MLK 2-Day Sale.  Jan 21st -23rd



ummm isnt this 3 days


----------



## chebaby

chello ladies
i had the itch to buy something earlier but the itch went away lol.
im mad i decided to use ayurveda every week now and then find out that ayurvedabeauty went out of bidness
now i gotta find another amla supplier.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

*cough* Hi Ms. Che, You'll be _Happeh_ to know, I finally opened a jar of my QB Amala


----------



## Ltown

Hello ladies, Happy MLK, and Inauguration Day!

I've been busy and locked down all weekend with school, didn't go to inaugural went the first time in the cold. 
IDareT'sHair, I'm sure you know hairitage has new marshmallow in bottle but here is link.http://www.etsy.com/listing/119384478/soft-lime-marshmallows-8oz

 I don't want that in a bottle jar would be so much better. I like my products thicker but not the work. I'll have to wait and use up and get review before I try it out.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> *cough* Hi Ms. Che, You'll be _Happeh_ to know, I finally opened a jar of my QB Amala


  hey T. so you decided to break it open huh??? lol.


----------



## chebaby

T, i was going through my stash last night and found a few things you sent me. i was looking at the tea lightful and imma start using that on my scalp since im bunning now.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ltown

No, I didn't know.  I haven't been on her website for a while.  

She said she was going to be launching New Stuff.

I'm sure you could "Request it" in a Jar if you wanted to.

Lemme look & see what else she has.......


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *T, i was going through my stash last night and found a few things you sent me. i was looking at the tea lightful and imma start using that on my scalp since im bunning now.*


 
chebaby

Isn't it fun Stash-Diving?

Yeah, you should try that & the Pumpkin and lemme know what you think.  

Do you have the Tea-Lightful Pomade or the Spritz?

That fool closed up shop & kept errbody's money.


----------



## Ltown

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Ltown
> 
> No, I didn't know. I haven't been on her website for a while.
> 
> She said she was going to be launching New Stuff.
> 
> I'm sure you could "Request it" in a Jar if you wanted to.
> 
> Lemme look & see what else she has.......


 
IDareT'sHair, I'm not shopping but she's post alot on facebook about her products.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Isn't it fun Stash-Diving?
> 
> Yeah, you should try that & the Pumpkin and lemme know what you think.
> 
> Do you have the Tea-Lightful Pomade or the Spritz?
> 
> *That fool closed up shop & kept errbody's money*.


 i have the spray. imma spray my scalp maybe twice a week while im in a bun with it.

i need to try the deep conditioner from her you sent me too. cant remember the name of it though.
girl stash diving is the best lol. i always find something i forgot i had.

she did what????


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

Gurl............  She Ghost.erplexed


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Gurl............ She Ghost.erplexed


 that is a messnono:


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *that is a mess*nono:


 
chebaby

Poof! Gone!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

I pulled my KBN Oil out last night.  It's a very nice Blend, has some Great Oils in it.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Poof! Gone!


 thats so messed up some people just shouldnt start businesses


IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> I pulled my KBN Oil out last night. It's a very nice Blend, has some Great Oils in it.


 i might look into it next time i place an order


----------



## chebaby

................


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> ................


 
chebaby

Very Cute!  Good Job!


----------



## robot.

I'm going to order the HCHL sampler set soon, I'm almost out of gel.

Trying something new after watching a video on youtube. A WNG is all I can do right now but what's the point if they stay frizzy.  So I used AVG underneath my gel to see if it would reduce frizz and it definitely has!

I poured it over my head with a cup in the shower so next time I'll use a spray bottle  A more even application should take care of the little frizz I had left over


----------



## Brownie518

Ltown - thanks for the HH heads up!! I need to get my sis more Soft & Creamy Lavendar butter so I'll have to try that when I order. Sounds good. 

I'm trying to decide if I should get some Claudie's now. I was trying to wait til next month to do my serious reup...we'll see.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Very Cute! Good Job!


 oh you noticed
shameless plug


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@chebaby

That's ASOLUTELY  so Che-Lightful

Absolutely Enjoying it!


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> That's ASOLUTELY  so Che-Lightful
> 
> Absolutely Enjoying it!


 lol thank you
i gotta get me a real camera and try not to "misplace" the charger like i always seem to do lol.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

Now you know my eyes was all up in that Cabinet looking at dem products!


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Now you know my eyes was all up in that Cabinet looking at dem products!


 girl its products in the cabinet i havent looked at in ages lol. i found an aveda conditioner i dont even remember buying


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@chebaby

Lemme know about that b.a.s.k. Cacao Bark DC'er. It does look hard.

ETA:  I still have no interest in buying b.a.s.k.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

I did a Henna Rx today.  And finished up:

Some Mixed Henna I had in the Freezer
1 SD's Avocado Pudding (2 b/ups will swap them)
1 HV Sitrinillah x2 b/ups

I pulled out x2 Marie Dean's to start on in a couple more Wash Days.  

The Seaweed & Rice and the Vanilla Repair.  Knowing me, I'll probably change my mind and pull something else out by then.  

Whatever I pull, it will be MD.  I've had them awhile and need to start using them.  They were suppose to be my Winter "Go-To"


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

You know you making me want that Coco Curls Leave-In


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Lemme know about that b.a.s.k. Cacao Bark DC'er. It does look hard.
> 
> ETA: I still have no interest in buying b.a.s.k.


 ill let you know i looked at it last night and i think ill use it this weekend. most reviews said it was good.


IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> I did a Henna Rx today. And finished up:
> 
> Some Mixed Henna I had in the Freezer
> 1 SD's Avocado Pudding (2 b/ups will swap them)
> 1 HV Sitrinillah x2 b/ups
> 
> I pulled out x2 Marie Dean's to start on in a couple more Wash Days.
> 
> The Seaweed & Rice and the Vanilla Repair. Knowing me, I'll probably change my mind and pull something else out by then.
> 
> Whatever I pull, it will be MD. I've had them awhile and need to start using them. They were suppose to be my Winter "Go-To"


you swaping the avocado pudding so you didnt like it?
i only used it once and im not impressed so far i think the vanilla silk is much better.

marie dean is so good. i need to pull out one of them detanglers and try it.

i used up my giovanni direct yesterday so i think i will start using darcys shea butter cream in its place as a leave in


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> You know you making me want that Coco Curls Leave-In


 its soooooo moisturizing.
when im finished with all my honey buttas(the original formula) it will be its replacement its like the best moisturizer/leave in/styler ever.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@chebaby

Agreed. I like VS better. The smell of that Avocaco nauseates me for some reason. Performance-wise I have no complaints, but the scent "Irks" Me.

Love the Mocha Bling, VS, Destination Hydration, Wheat Germ, Chocolate Bliss and Shea What tho'.

ETA:  Love that Zippy Wallet.  I had the French Clutch (Wallet) and I literally carried it until it fell apart.  I've never had a better Wallet.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Agreed. I like VS better. The smell of that Avocaco nauseates me for some reason. Performance-wise I have no complaints, but the scent "Irks" Me.
> 
> Love the Mocha Bling, VS, Destination Hydration, Wheat Germ, Chocolate Bliss and Shea What tho'.
> 
> ETA: Love that Zippy Wallet. I had the French Clutch (Wallet) and I literally carried it until it fell apart. I've never had a better Wallet.


 i find the smell a little off too. it doesnt stink but its sooooo light and weird lol. i cant put my finger on what its supposed to smell like lol.

i agree, i like those products too. only thing i didnt care for besides the avocado is the whip my hair co wash i gotta use it all up though cause i dont want to throw it out. it wasnt throw away worth like kbb treatment

i love that wallet. would have been better if someone had purchased it for me though so i could have used that money for more hair products
the french clutch is beautiful


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@chebaby

Yeah. 

It's not like it stanks, it's just off-putting (to me). I could barely get through that jar w/o gagging.

And I agree, although it was sickening, it wasn't nearly as bad as KBB Stanky-Leg. 

That product was totally worthless and a waste of 25-Big Ones.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Yeah.
> 
> It's not like it stanks, it's just off-putting (to me). I could barely get through that jar w/o gagging.
> 
> And I agree, although it was sickening, it wasn't nearly as bad as KBB Stanky-Leg.
> 
> That product was totally worthless and a waste of 25-Big Ones.


  @ stanky leg. that stuff was tuuurrrrble lmao. i keep saying imma throw it away but i havent yet. the jar is so oily to the touch. its gross.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

That 25% ain't nothin' to play with.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

What you buyin' next?  

I think Imma get a couple more Soultanical products soon.

You almost had me sold on that Naturalista, but that mess cost too much.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> What you buyin' next?
> 
> I think Imma get a couple more Soultanical products soon.
> 
> You almost had me sold on that Naturalista, but that mess cost too much.


 imma get more kbb mask. i dont know what else. im tempted to get the new shea m oisture from target but i dont like shea moisture that much to be hunting down new products

when kbb comes to target imma be there bright and early though

girl you know you want that naturalista. that stuff is bomb.com
it is pricey though. i mean aint no butter or oil in it that should justify that price. i could see if it had crushed diamonds in it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

You know she "Turned me Off" with that Stank CS (early on) and that Consistency issue with that stuff separating.  

As long as I keep that in my mind, it will keep me from Hitin' PayNah.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> You know she "Turned me Off" with that Stank CS (early on) and that Consistency issue with that stuff separating.
> 
> As long as I keep that in my mind, it will keep me from Hitin' PayNah.


 lol yea i remember all that mess. if this local store stops getting all these products then i wouldnt be buying certain things blame it on the store.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> lol yea i remember all that mess.* if this local store stops getting all these products then i wouldnt be buying certain things blame it on the store.*


 
chebaby

I don't blame you for killin' that lil store.  

Not having to pay Shipping Charges can get you another product.

If you add up a coupla' shipping charges, you can have another 1-2  products.


----------



## Lita

Ltown said:


> Hello ladies, Happy MLK, and Inauguration Day!
> 
> I've been busy and locked down all weekend with school, didn't go to inaugural went the first time in the cold.
> IDareT'sHair, I'm sure you know hairitage has new marshmallow in bottle but here is link.http://www.etsy.com/listing/119384478/soft-lime-marshmallows-8oz
> 
> I don't want that in a bottle jar would be so much better. I like my products thicker but not the work. I'll have to wait and use up and get review before I try it out.



Ltown Why did you post this? Why,Why 

 IDareT'sHair this should be in a jar..I wonder what the texture is like..Hope it's not thin..


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> I don't blame you for killin' that lil store.
> 
> Not having to pay Shipping Charges can get you another product.
> 
> *If you add up a coupla' shipping charges, you can have another 1-2 products*.


 true. cause shipping is crazy. especially dealing with curl mart.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Mernin' Ladies

I literally slathered on AOHC. It's 6 degrees right now with Wind Chill -12.

At least there is no Snow. I requested vacation today, but decided to go on in.erplexed

ETA:  I may baggy tonight.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Waiting on:

Naturelle Grow
Box of Oatstraw Tea Bags
Soultanicals


----------



## Lita

IDareT'sHair said:


> Mernin' Ladies
> 
> I literally slathered on AOHC. It's 6 degrees right now with Wind Chill -12.
> 
> At least there is no Snow. I requested vacation today, but decided to go on in.erplexed
> 
> ETA:  I may baggy tonight.



IDareT'sHair Hi! We are on the same page..I rubbed some AOHC on my roots too..It's cold out-side...


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita

Waiting for-

*Naturelle Grow...
*N.H.L.A-Winter Defrost Detangle Mask..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## SimJam

Its cold in jamaica too. Last night the temp went down to 20 degs hehe I know that's probably balmy to you ladies but I had on heat in the car when we were coming from the movies. Didnt help that it was rainy all day yesterday either.

Also had ro turn on the heat lamp for my turtles because even their tank water was cold.

Have my hair up in an updo. Did twists over the weekend and didn't feel for a twistout or to have them loose.  My camera is dead and a cant find my charger. Tried taking  a pic with my tablet but I darn near broke my wrist so I'll just KIM.


----------



## divachyk

Ltown, that Soft Coconut Marshmallow got me out of lurk mode. I like the sound of that. Geez, don't twist my arm. I was holding out so good. Let me take a seat.


----------



## Lita

IDareT'sHair Brownie518 Natrualle Grow Orange & Hibicus Dc Mask-I wish everyone could smell this..I want to eat it..Also,it has orange leaves,hibiscus/Rosehip pulp pieces that you can see..The texture is similar to the slippery elm,just little thicker..

*Intense dc mask-Smells minty
*Honey Avocado & Aloe dc mask-Smell like a candy store..

Everything is filled to the Top!


*Thats some fast shipping too!


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita

divachyk said:


> Ltown, that Soft Coconut Marshmallow got me out of lurk mode. I like the sound of that. Geez, don't twist my arm. I was holding out so good. Let me take a seat.



divachyk I brought it already..Couldnt help it..lol

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Ltown

Lita said:


> @divachyk I brought it already..Couldnt help it..lol
> 
> Happy Hair Growing!


 
Lita, it does look good, please let us know!


----------



## Lita

Ltown said:


> Lita, it does look good, please let us know!



Ltown I most certainly will....LHCF needs it's own video page,so members could do product reviews just for the site..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Beamodel

divachyk said:


> Ltown, that Soft Coconut Marshmallow got me out of lurk mode. I like the sound of that. Geez, don't twist my arm. I was holding out so good. Let me take a seat.



divachyk
I want to try this too ^^^^


----------



## Ltown

Hi ladies, hairitage is showing off on facebookanother butter called tutti frutti honey butter.

http://www.etsy.com/listing/121304916/tutti-frutti-honey-butter-cream-4oz


----------



## Lita

Heritage Hydration-

*Soft Coconut Marshmellow leave-in
*Brocolli Moisturuzing Cream..

I wanted to get the Blue Green Rosemary scalp butter cream,but trying to use-up CR Ajani biotin scalp butter cream..Next time I'll get it & the Mango Colada.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## chebaby

wooooooowwwwwww i dont think ive ever looked at HH on etsy before. she got so much i want to try. i think i will be getting the marsmallow, the happy hemp, and theres a few others im interested in. cant wait to try.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Lita said:


> Waiting for-
> 
> *Naturelle Grow...
> **N.H.L.A-Winter Defrost Detangle Mask.*.
> 
> Happy Hair Growing!


 
@Lita

What is this? Sounds intersting.

@chebaby

Hi Che, um...when is the next vid?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I ordered Naturelle Grow's new Pumpkin Butter.  

For some reason, I'm always a sucka' for a pumpkin butta' conditioner, elixir etc.... especially this time of year.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Lita
> 
> What is this? Sounds intersting.
> 
> @chebaby
> 
> Hi Che, um...when is the next vid?


 lol, this week sometime.
i got 2 videos i want to do. one on the change of cj honey butta im still salty.
and one on the few products i dont like. that will include ouidad co wash and that nasty cr algea mask

i think my next haul will be on HH. im loving what im seeing. i need to pull out her coco aloe leave in.


----------



## chebaby

oh and i forgot about soultanicals or whatever its called. i want to try them too.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *i want to do. one on the change of cj honey butta im still salty.*
> *and one on the few products i dont like. that will include ouidad co wash and that nasty cr algea mask*
> 
> *i think my next haul will be on HH. im loving what im seeing. i need to pull out her coco aloe leave in.*


 
chebaby

Yep.  Please do one  on the products you hate. *sounds like a good one*

And yes, please, try the Hairitage Hydrations CocoAloe and any other HH Products you have.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Yep. Please do one on the products you hate. *sounds like a good one*
> 
> And yes, please, try the Hairitage Hydrations CocoAloe and any other HH Products you have.


 i sure will. i have a few pomades from her too that i usually use for shine when im doing buns or ponytails.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *i sure will. i have a few pomades from her too that i usually use for shine when im doing buns or ponytails*.


 
@chebaby

She really has some good stuff and is as Sweet as can be. I know you love Jar Of Joe.

ETA:  Will pop some popcorn for Your Worst Product List!


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> She really has some good stuff and is as Sweet as can be. I know you love Jar Of Joe.
> 
> ETA: Will pop some popcorn for Your Worst Product List!


 is she the one pictured for some of her products? if so she is beautiful!
jar of joe is bomb.com and it lasts me forever. im not giving my mom no more jars cause she runs through it like water shes so heavy handed lol.

girl i got some products to go on that list


----------



## Lita

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Lita
> 
> What is this? Sounds intersting.
> 
> @chebaby
> 
> Hi Che, um...when is the next vid?



IDareT'sHair Natural Hair Love Affair..Site,they sell earrings/stuff..They just started out..It look interesting to me too,so I orderd..Keep you posted..

*Discount Code 15%..15OFF hope it still works,when you sign up,they send out the code.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Lita

That sounds so good especially in this weather. *brrrr* Please keep me posted.


----------



## Lita

IDareT'sHair said:


> Lita
> 
> Does sound good especially in this weather. *brrrr*  Please keep me posted.



IDareT'sHair Of course..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Lita

I cannot beweave HH is coming out with all this new stuff *SMH* 

I have yet to go look.

I'm sccurrrd.


----------



## Lita

IDareT'sHair said:


> I ordered Naturelle Grow's new Pumpkin Butter.
> 
> For some reason, I'm always a sucka' for a pumpkin butta' conditioner, elixir etc.... especially this time of year.



IDareT'sHair I love me some pumpkin,I notice it's in most of her products,think one of the reasons my hair/scalp responds so well..

*Keep us posted about the pumpkin butter.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita

IDareT'sHair said:


> Lita
> 
> I cannot beweave HH is coming out with all this new stuff *SMH*
> 
> I have yet to go look.
> 
> I'm sccurrrd.



IDareT'sHair Yes,go look..Once again,I'm glad vendors are stepping up & creating new products..

*Naturalee Grow-Orange & Hibiscus is awesome..Wonder what's next from her.


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *is she the one pictured for some of her products? if so she is beautiful!*
> *jar of joe is bomb.com and it lasts me forever. im not giving my mom no more jars cause she runs through it like water shes so heavy handed lol.*
> 
> *girl i got some products to go on that list*


 
@chebaby

Not sure that's her (but I'm sure it is). She's the best! 

Leave MamaSoChe alone and let her use your Jar Of Joe. You said she is having breakage issues.

I know that list will be a Hotmess!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Lita

I'm interested to see how her Pumpkin Butter stacks up against IPN.erplexed


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Not sure that's her (but I'm sure it is). She's the best!
> 
> Leave MamaSoChe alone and let her use your Jar Of Joe. You said she is having breakage issues.
> 
> I know that list will be a Hotmess!


girl she aint gettin no mo of my jar of joe i already gave her my bee mine luscious and she can have this $25 naturalista juicy. but not my jar of joe. hmph ill give her this bask java bean and honey 

ETA: let me not even lie. if mama ask for my jar of joe imma hand it right on over imma sucka for my mama.


----------



## chebaby

im thinking about taking advantage of this curlmart 20% off sale. i really want a jar of AO blue green algea mask. i havent had that in a long while. and they got a new product called knot on my watch detangling leave in i might get.


----------



## Lita

IDareT'sHair said:


> Lita
> 
> I'm interested to see how her Pumpkin Butter stacks up against IPN.erplexed



IDareT'sHair I have IPN pumpkin butter too..Umm,most compare..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

You're a good daughter Che. 

Now help her get her hurr back on track.

_*lawd i wanna haul....but i've been doing good on onesy-twosey's.  tryna' hold it down*_.....


----------



## Lita

chebaby said:


> im thinking about taking advantage of this curlmart 20% off sale. i really want a jar of AO blue green algea mask. i havent had that in a long while. and they got a new product called knot on my watch detangling leave in i might get.



chebaby If it's Knot on my watch by Aunt Jackies,that product is evil..Tangle & stripped hair,goes on smooth that's it..I use it in my bathroom,liquid hand soap..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Lita 

Yeah, I have x1 Jar of the IPN Pumpkin left.  So, I'll definitely be able to compare.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> You're a good daughter Che.
> 
> Now help her get her hurr back on track.
> 
> _*lawd i wanna haul....but i've been doing good on onesy-twosey's. tryna' hold it down*_.....


 awww thanx T you only get one mother and you have to cherish her. i hope if i ever have kids they love me like i love my mom.

girl i hope in a year she has her beautiful hair back. she used to have really thick long hair and i kinda think her hair turned for the worse when i introduced her to my FHI flat ironerplexed when i used to do her hair with the hot comb we never had issues. as soon as i started using the flat iron it went downhill.
but since she in plaits under her wig we will onlu blow dry her hair. thats it.

girl you have been doing good


----------



## chebaby

Lita said:


> @chebaby If it's Knot on my watch by Aunt Jackies,*that product is evil*..Tangle & stripped hair,goes on smooth that's it..I use it in my bathroom,liquid hand soap..
> 
> Happy Hair Growing!


  thanx for telling me. imma leave that crap alone then lol.


----------



## chebaby

when i get some money imma pick up a deep conditioner and leave in for my mom. well she can use the kbb sa in the bathroom but ill probably get her a jar of kbb mask. she bought home a jar of ORS mayo and all i could do was roll my eyes lmao. sunday when i braided her hair she talking about she co washed with it  my mom is crazy. all these good products and she co washing with ORS mayo lmao.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> Lita
> 
> I cannot beweave HH is coming out with all this new stuff *SMH*
> 
> I have yet to go look.
> 
> I'm sccurrrd.



IDareT'sHair

Yo that new Hairitage stuff  I can't wait to try them.

I'm just sitting around with my hair covered in Trigger. I might let it sit til Friday.


----------



## robot.

I ordered Monday from HCHL and haven't even gotten a confirmation email besides the one from paypal. Humph


----------



## IDareT'sHair

robot.

Who HCHL?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

Hey Ms. Lady!  What's Up?


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Hey Ms. Lady! What's Up?


 hey T
nothing. im actually quite bored. im thinking about getting me some shea moisture stuff tomorrow. but im not sure.


----------



## robot.

IDareT'sHair said:


> robot.
> 
> Who HCHL?



Honeychile hair love


----------



## IDareT'sHair

***20%* OFF HYDRATHERMAL NATURALS Until Midnight tonight.  Code = thanks


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> hey T
> nothing. *im actually quite bored. im thinking about getting me some shea moisture stuff tomorrow. but im not sure.*


 
chebaby

The new children's line or some of the other items?

My Naturelle Grow came.  It's too cold to get it out of the box.  I'll get it out on my way to work tomorrow.

robot.  Thanks.  I couldn't figure that one out....


----------



## chebaby

robot. said:


> Honeychile hair love


 ive heard that line is really good. you just reminded me i want to try them.


IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> The new children's line or some of the other items?
> 
> My Naturelle Grow came. It's too cold to get it out of the box. I'll get it out on my way to work tomorrow.
> 
> @robot. Thanks. I couldn't figure that one out....


 probably all the new stuff


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby  I thought all the new stuff was like for Kids?  Lemme look.

I can't beweave you are not jumping on that 20% HTN?  I should get another Protein DC'er.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby I thought all the new stuff was like for Kids? Lemme look.
> 
> I can't beweave you are not jumping on that 20% HTN? I should get another Protein DC'er.


 some of it is for kids but they also have new stuff for the regular line.

i aint even thinking about HTN i havent even looked at the leave in conditioner thats been sitting there for months. i guess ill pull it out in the summer.

i want some of this HCHL robot talking about but imma be pissed if i order and dont get my stuff.


----------



## chebaby

tonight when i go home im going to take my bun down, oil my scalp with trigga and then moisturize my ends with naturalista juicy and then bun again.

i gotta get me some more ayurvedic powders.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *i want some of this HCHL robot talking about but imma be pissed if i order and dont get my stuff.*


 
chebaby

Clawd.......Is there a problem with this?


----------



## robot.

IDareT'sHair said:


> chebaby
> 
> Clawd.......Is there a problem with this?





chebaby said:


> some of it is for kids but they also have new stuff for the regular line.
> 
> i aint even thinking about HTN i havent even looked at the leave in conditioner thats been sitting there for months. i guess ill pull it out in the summer.
> 
> i want some of this HCHL robot talking about but imma be pissed if i order and dont get my stuff.


I've never heard anything bad about the company but I like to receive an itemized confirmation and I don't think it should take two days.


----------



## Lita

robot. said:


> I've never heard anything about the company but I like to receive an itemized confirmation and I don't think it should take two days.



Robot shipping was ok,not like HH or NG,my issue the hibiscus wasn't that Moisturzing for me..Better for my Mom/Aunt..Thinner hair..Both are relaxed..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## chebaby

ok i was all set to hit paynah on this HCHL stuff and chick wants $12 whole dollas to ship. this chick cray.


----------



## Lita

chebaby said:


> ok i was all set to hit paynah on this HCHL stuff and chick wants $12 whole dollas to ship. this chick cray.



chebaby If you check the vendor forum,you should see some reviews..Or just hit the  LHCF search section....

*I brought my item doing her sale..Shipping was regular...12$ nope..she can keep it.


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Ltown

Hi ladies, 

KBB, is on facebook annoucing she'll be in target.

KBB production is in FULL effect and yesterday was the first time we had team members working 24 hours! I am grateful for your support and feel blessed that it has allowed me to do what I love everyday of my life. Target, here we come!


----------



## Lita

Ltown KBB sweet hair milk use to be my staple,then she started changing ingredients & that was it for me..I ordered this past black Friday & the milk isn't the same.not on my hair..I hope she goes back to old formulations..


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Pfft. 

Now that you mention it, *HCHL* : Um...I had made up a mock cart *just for fun* to see what I wanted & shipping. And then I left it w/o backing it out..

I go to my email (Later on that day) and a durn PayPal Invoice was waiting in my in-box. 

I had to contact her and tell her I was just making a cart to check shipping cost etc...

Although she was nice about it, I felt some kind of way about it.

@robot. @Lita @chebaby


----------



## Golden75

Hey Ladies! Things have been busy at work, and outside of work, so not on as much as usual. Also the app sucks and is absolutely annoying. I try to post, and the joint is always timing out, threads take 2 hours to load .

I installed some yarn twists a few weeks back and been a spritzing fool! Got my eye on Soultanicals and HH. I guess Easter is the next big sale date? Oh, and some Shescentit  oh dayum, I may want some HV too


----------



## SimJam

IDareT'sHair said:


> Pfft.
> 
> Now that you mention it, *HCHL* : Um...I had made up a mock cart *just for fun* to see what I wanted & shipping. And then I left it w/o backing it out..
> 
> I go to my email (Later on that day) and a durn PayPal Invoice was waiting in my in-box.
> 
> http://www.longhaircareforum.com/member.php?u=41451



 

she was like ... you make a cart you gon payyyyyyyyy 

at least she was good about it


----------



## SimJam

retwisted my hair last night... rubbed moist 24/7 all over, then added whipped gelly under purabody cupuacu butter to each section as I twisted it up. 


was the first time I was doing anything to it since wash day on Saturday. I need to remember exactly what I did. I think i posted in T's weekend thread. The only different products were that I added coffee under my usual DC and used BRBC to twist.

moisture was off the hook !!!!

forgot to order my claudies   did up the cart and everything but forgot that I needed to update my CC on paypal ... just slipped me.

Im sure she'll have another slae before I run out of ends insurance/coffee quinoa LI


----------



## robot.

Going to try this flaxseed gel tonight. I hope it doesn't take my hair forever to dry. "Snotty" gels take forever, it seems.


----------



## chebaby

Lita said:


> @Ltown KBB sweet hair milk use to be my staple,then she started changing ingredients & that was it for me..I ordered this past black Friday & the milk isn't the same.not on my hair..I hope she goes back to old formulations..
> 
> 
> Happy Hair Growing!


 from what i have seen she has gone through a number of formulation changes. now the formula is almost back to the original but it has coconut oil in it and i dont remember the original having coconut oil in it. i like it but not half as much as i liked the original. 
i will be buying the target brand though cause im certain it wont be the one we get on line. we probably gonna start seeing ceteryl alcohol and stuff lol.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> Pfft.
> 
> Now that you mention it, *HCHL* : Um...I had made up a mock cart *just for fun* to see what I wanted & shipping. And then I left it w/o backing it out..
> 
> I go to my email (Later on that day) and a durn PayPal Invoice was waiting in my in-box.
> 
> I had to contact her and tell her I was just making a cart to check shipping cost etc...
> 
> Although she was nice about it, I felt some kind of way about it.
> 
> @robot. @Lita @chebaby


 lol i remember that. but i didnt know it was this same brand. i keep making carts but im afraid to hit paynah


----------



## Lita

chebaby said:


> from what i have seen she has gone through a number of formulation changes. now the formula is almost back to the original but it has coconut oil in it and i dont remember the original having coconut oil in it. i like it but not half as much as i liked the original.
> i will be buying the target brand though cause im certain it wont be the one we get on line. we probably gonna start seeing ceteryl alcohol and stuff lol.



chebaby I pulled out the old white bottle,I still have some left in it..

*OLD-Ingredients (white bottle)-purified water,veg glycerin,veg wax,jojoba oil,avocado oil,arnica/calendula/echinacea & horsetail extract.Natural Enzymes,Panthenol,Wheat Germ Oil & Vit E..It was a formula change before this one too.

*NEW-Black Bottle-purified water,jojoba oil,avacado oil,coconut oil,veg wax,Panthenol,arnica/calendula/echinacea/nettle & horsetail extracts,veg glycerine,wheat germ oil,essential oils,fragrance oil,ascorbic acid & vit e.


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## SimJam

Hay chebaby I like your YT Chanel or I should say I absolutely love it lol


----------



## chebaby

Lita said:


> @chebaby I pulled out the old white bottle,I still have some left in it..
> 
> **OLD-Ingredients (white bottle)-purified water,veg glycerin,veg wax,jojoba oil,avocado oil,arnica/calendula/echinacea & horsetail extract.Natural Enzymes,Panthenol,Wheat Germ Oil & Vit E..It was a formula change before this one too.*
> 
> *NEW-Black Bottle-purified water,jojoba oil,avacado oil,coconut oil,veg wax,Panthenol,arnica/calendula/echinacea/nettle & horsetail extracts,veg glycerine,wheat germ oil,essential oils,fragrance oil,ascorbic acid & vit e.
> 
> 
> Happy Hair Growing!


 yea there was one before that. glycerin used to be further down on the list. then she moved it up. then she moved it back down

she actually went back to the old white bottles for the sweet ambrosia. at least at my local bss its back in the 8oz white bottle but everything else is still in the smaller black bottles.


----------



## chebaby

SimJam said:


> Hay @chebaby I like your YT Chanel or I should say I absolutely love it lol


 awwww thanx. i appreciate that i was afraid to do it at first i know on here im crazy but IRL im shy.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

SimJam said:


> *she was like ... you make a cart you gon payyyyyyyyy *
> 
> at least she was good about it


 
SimJam

Gurl...That was a skrait-up Gangsta' move.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby SimJam

Hey Divas! 

My Naturelle Grow came today.  (Probably yesterday) but I just checked my mail.

I'm really likin' that SSI Marshmallow Hair Creme.  It might be a repurchase during the next SSI Sale.  

Feels good to go Stash-Diving.  I completely overlooked this.


----------



## Lita

chebaby said:


> yea there was one before that. glycerin used to be further down on the list. then she moved it up. then she moved it back down
> 
> she actually went back to the old white bottles for the sweet ambrosia. at least at my local bss its back in the 8oz white bottle but everything else is still in the smaller black bottles.



chebaby Yep,the very,very,very first bottle had glycerin way down at the end..That's why I liked it..Hope she sticks to her game this time..

*She should have 2,one with glycerin,one with-out..Lots of vendors are doing that know.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita

IDareT'sHair said:


> chebaby SimJam
> 
> Hey Divas!
> 
> My Naturelle Grow came today.  (Probably yesterday) but I just checked my mail.
> 
> I'm really likin' that SSI Marshmallow Hair Creme.  It might be a repurchase during the next SSI Sale.
> 
> Feels good to go Stash-Diving.  I completely overlooked this.



IDareT'sHair Naturelle Grow is it the pumpkin butter?

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Lita said:


> *Naturelle Grow is it the pumpkin butter?*
> 
> Happy Hair Growing!


 
Lita

No, my 1st order.  x2 DC'ers.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby @SimJam
> 
> Hey Divas!
> 
> My Naturelle Grow came today. (Probably yesterday) but I just checked my mail.
> 
> I'm really likin' that SSI Marshmallow Hair Creme. It might be a repurchase during the next SSI Sale.
> 
> Feels good to go Stash-Diving. I completely overlooked this.


hey T



Lita said:


> @chebaby Yep,the very,very,very first bottle had glycerin way down at the end..That's why I liked it..Hope she sticks to her game this time..
> 
> **She should have 2,one with glycerin,one with-out..Lots of vendors are doing that know.*
> 
> Happy Hair Growing!


i agree she should do this. when she moved the glycerin way up to the second ingredient my hair was like it just wasnt as moisturizing. and the texture was watery.

tomorrow imma go get a white bottle from my bss and compare it to the black bottle i have yall know i like to compare stuff cause i get pissed off when these vendors change my staples how dare they!


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Hey divas I hope everyone is great and not popsicles. I can't wait for this artic freeze to be over.

On another note I just filed a dispute with PayPal 'cuz HQS went ghost. I sent emails to all the addresses I had as well as a FB message nada. I'm done with these newbies.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl

....

That's strange because she just (and I mean just....) sent me Tracking info on some samples she's sending me.erplexed


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> hey T
> 
> *tomorrow imma go get a white bottle from my bss and compare it to the black bottle i have yall know i like to compare stuff cause i get pissed off when these vendors change my staples how dare they!*


 
chebaby

I feel a _Formula Change_ Video comin' on.........


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> 
> ....
> 
> That's strange because she just (and I mean just....) sent me Tracking info on some samples she's sending me.erplexed


 

IDareT'sHair I'm not sure what's going on but we'll see if she responds to the dispute. As of right now I'm done with her until she gets her act together.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl

That's so messed up Ms. Curly. 


Lemme mosey on over to that HQS Thread in the Vendors Forum.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> I feel a _Formula Change_ Video comin' on.........


 
IDareT'sHair I agree. I'm totally enjoying her videos


----------



## SimJam

Hay ladies,  how y'all doing? 
Sitting outside having dinner at my fave sandwich shop and I had to go get a jacket from my car. Its been pretty cold here too. Keep warm ladies and keep yo hair moisturized 

Miss T and curly, thats so odd you both having suh different interactions with HQS

Curly, hope u get your issue resloved.

Sent from my Galaxy Tab 2 using LHCF


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

SimJam It's very odd. I'll keep y'all posted


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Used a dab of my Sample of Soultanicals Marula Muru. That's some good stuff.

*Off to make a mock ST Cart*


----------



## Lita

chebaby said:


> hey T
> 
> 
> i agree she should do this. when she moved the glycerin way up to the second ingredient my hair was like it just wasnt as moisturizing. and the texture was watery.
> 
> tomorrow imma go get a white bottle from my bss and compare it to the black bottle i have yall know i like to compare stuff cause i get pissed off when these vendors change my staples how dare they!



chebaby You should have seen me today,with both bottles in my hand.

..lol

*When she moved that glycerin up,my hair turned on me..I did't like that at all & for a while I didn't  buy from her either..

Let us know your findings..



Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita

IDareT'sHair said:


> Used a dab of my Sample of Soultanicals Marula Muru. That's some good stuff.
> 
> *Off to make a mock ST Cart*



IDareT'sHair I made one the other day & yes,Marula Muru is some good stuff.....I'm in love with the Flufficious cream,its made the (HG) list..Did you try the Flufficious? Bomb.com 


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair said:


> Used a dab of my Sample of Soultanicals Marula Muru. That's some good stuff.
> 
> *Off to make a mock ST Cart*



IDareT'sHair
I have that too. Yummy. My knot sauce is hard to get out the bottle. It's really silky feeling too...


----------



## Lita

Soultincals order-

*Curly Silk Tress
*Master Hair Cleanse (Scalp Detox)

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Well..I made up a ST Cart and _mybeautifulspirit_ expired already. 

I'll wait until the next Sale. 

Waiting on:

ST (Mango Dip)
Naturelle Grow (Pumpkin Butter)
*cough* samples of The Slip from HQS (SMH)


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Lita said:


> *.I'm in love with the Flufficious cream,its made the (HG) list..Did you try the Flufficious? Bomb.com *
> 
> 
> Happy Hair Growing!


 
Lita

That's also in my _Pretend Cart_....


----------



## Lita

IDareT'sHair said:


> Well..I made up a ST Cart and _mybeautifulspirit_ expired already.
> 
> I'll wait until the next Sale.
> 
> Waiting on:
> 
> ST (Mango Dip)
> Naturelle Grow (Pumpkin Butter)
> *cough* samples of The Slip from HQS (SMH)



IDareT'sHair What? It expired..Glad i ordered thee other day...

*Her next (Big) sale-I will re-up on the Flufflicious,Wrappers Delight & Mura mula

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita

IDareT'sHair said:


> Well..I made up a ST Cart and _mybeautifulspirit_ expired already.
> 
> I'll wait until the next Sale.
> 
> Waiting on:
> 
> ST (Mango Dip)
> Naturelle Grow (Pumpkin Butter)
> *cough* samples of The Slip from HQS (SMH)



IDareT'sHair You know I'm curious about this pumpkin butter...




Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Lita

Yep.erplexed 

Expired Gurl. 

I woulda' gotten: Fluffalicious & Marula Muru Moisture

I really need to stop playin' & gone & haul that thang.


----------



## Lita

IDareT'sHair said:


> chebaby
> 
> I feel a _Formula Change_ Video comin' on.........



chebaby IDareT'sHair I can't wait to watch



Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Lemme see I'd get:

Another Knot Sauce *back up*
Another Mango Dip *I like multiples*
Curl Elastic
Marula Muru Moisture
Fluffalicious
Wrappers Delight
Sorrells Kink Drink

Lita


----------



## Lita

I need to order 2 more items from NG & 2 more from HH & I'm done,till late summer..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Lita

I gotta do a Lil Mothers Day Haul *just because*


----------



## Lita

IDareT'sHair said:


> Lemme see I'd get:
> 
> Another Knot Sauce *back up*
> Another Mango Dip *I like multiples*
> Curl Elastic
> Marula Muru Moisture
> Fluffalicious
> Wrappers Delight
> Sorrells Kink Drink
> 
> Lita



IDareT'sHair Maybe she will have a Cupids Day sale..It's in Feb..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita

AfroVeda 35% off Today Only (25th) code-BEFLASHY

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Ltown

Good early morning ladies! and lurkers

It's freezing here, we got a little snow yesterday about 1" which is hard on us in DMV it shut the dc metro area down. but being a native Ohioen like T, it's all gravy for me. 

I've been lurking and keeping up on the new products until I use up my stash for real. I've been on esty for crafter thing but seen Bask have a new product that I must tell my girls 

Palm Tapioca Deluxe
http://www.etsy.com/listing/78801004/palm-tapioca-deluxe-hair-cream-8-oz?ref=af_new_item

Thick, concentrated, and highly moisturizing - this hair buttercream is super duper rich with loads of softening emollients. 

Base oils derived from the palm family - Babassu, Virgin Coconut, Virgin Palm Kernel, & organic Palm oils - are semi-solid oils rich in essential fatty acids & vitamins that penetrate the hair shaft to aid in easy detangling & pliability. Premium Cocoa Butter, unrefined Cupuacu Butter, & protecting Ucuuba Butter are added to not only naturally thicken this cream but to also give your frizzy curls a soft, moisturizing hold without leaving heavy build-up. 

Use as often as needed to soften thick, tighly curly hair textures. Also works great as a moisturizing base for prepping twists, plaits, or puffs. 

Ingredients: Distilled Water, Cocoa Butter, Unrefined Cupuacu Butter, Cetearyl Alcohol, Babassu Oil, Virgin Coconut Oil, Organic Palm Oil, Virgin Palm Kernel Oil, Ucuuba Butter, Behentrimonium Methosulfate, Beeswax, Ceteareth-20, Fragrance, Phenoxyethanol (and) Ethylhexylglycerin.

Lightly scented with an essence of Vanilla Dulce de Leche and Almond. Texture is of a rich buttercream with easy spreadability on either wet or dry curls without being greasy.


----------



## Brownie518

Good mornin!!! It's cold here, too, Ltown!! We're getting snow later tonight but not sure how much. 

I'm about to use some TeaLightful Shine in a few. Good stuff, such a damn shame...

Anywho, I used the Soultanicals DC, that Afrotastic. I like it but I didn't looove it, you know? It detangled well but I don't know if it is as moisturizing as I want/need. And the scent was annoying me while  it sat. Berries or fruit or something. Ehh, we'll see.

With this cold, dry weather, I changed my leave in on wet hair to Kahve Hair Lotion. Its a little richer, I think. Using Saravun Broccoli Hair cream on dry hair still.


----------



## Brownie518

Lita - thank you for mentioning that Fluffalicious. I could not remember what that sample was she put in my box that I loved. That was it. I like that one more than the Marula, which is good. That Fluffalicious is sweet!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Ltown

Girl...it is snowing right now. Such a mess. 

And I have alot to do today. 

I keep hearing about all these accidents on the durn radio.erplexed

@Lita

I might look at AV. I can't resist 35% off. 

@Brownie518

Good to know about Fluff vs Marula. I'll keep that in mind.

OT: Thinking about slathering on some Shi-Buttercreme Pre-Poo and Saran Wrap under my Wig and come home & get busy.


----------



## Lita

Brownie518 said:


> Lita - thank you for mentioning that Fluffalicious. I could not remember what that sample was she put in my box that I loved. That was it. I like that one more than the Marula, which is good. That Fluffalicious is sweet!!



Brownie518 Soultinicals AfroTastic Dc is ok,in one of my product reviews,I said to me,it seems like a spring/summer Dc..To me..I see we had the same results,scent didn't bother me,it's just on of those spring/summer products


*The Flufflious has made it on my list,I have used it on top of my fav leave-ins & it played well with them all,the big test,this 10degree weather & it past..So for me Flufflious is a keeper..When you look at the texture,think,this isn't going to work then apply & BAM..Moisture & Moisture..Her next sale Ill re-up 2x Flufflious & wrappers delight..I like products you can use year round..(HG).....Maula mura is a spring/summer staple..

*Right know I have KBB milk on bottom & Flufflious on top,sealed with KBN butter..Nice!

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita

IDareT'sHair Both Flufflious & Maula are good,but Flufflious out of the two,gives more for this type of weather..Maula moisturizes too,with 10 degree weather,you want Flufflious.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Ltown

Ladies, you soultanical  is having a sale. I've never ordered but at work and don't have time but go get it!

IT'S MY BIRTHDAY & ...
to Celebrate, I'm offering FREE shipping & FREE goodies on all orders $25 and over! This offer starts today & expires on 1/28 midnight EST when the party stops, so get your goodies in before then!
(My birthday is actually on 1/27 but the party happens All weekend long! you know what I'm talm bout! lolol!) 
Your Soul Sista & friend,
Ayo


----------



## BrownBetty

I am month 3 of my stretch don't know how long I will go. 

 I got some products:
Con organ poo - I like it, my hair felt soft after, reminded a little of the old formula
Con perfect edges - my hair laughed at it.  I have to revisit after a fresh relaxer.
Wild growth oil - oldie but goodie.  my scalp feels good and it isn't BSD on my hair.

I haven't ordered anything online as of late, I may revisit qhemet.  I am still debating on a weave.


Have a great day!


----------



## Golden75

My first pay nah in a loooooooong time - Soultanicals

1 x Marula-Muru Moisture Guru 
(Size: 2 oz) 
1 x Knot Sauce 
(Size: 8 oz) 
1 x Wrapper's Delight- Hydrating Kink Drink 
(Size: 2 oz) 
1 x Hair Sorrell- Knappylicious Kink Drink 
(Size: 8 oz) 

Errr uhhh, lemme change my Maraula sample to Fluff....


----------



## robot.

Got a sample of the Beautiful Curls gel. It's nice so far. I was going to pick up the Andalou gel too but didn't since I ordered the HCHL gel and got some flaxseeds.

Haven't tried the flaxseeds yet although I made the gel. Maybe later tonight.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Ltown

Good Looking Out Ms. LT! :blowkiss:
I got:
x1 8 ounce Fluffalicious
x1 4 ounce Marula


----------



## Brownie518

Hey, ya'll...

Instead of Tealightful Shine, I pulled out some old IPN Replenish so that's been sitting on my head all day. Love it. I'll be washing later tonight.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

Got my Soultanicals.  Imma pass on AV. 

I didn't see anything I really wanted and she 'discontinued' items I woulda' got.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

Don't forget about our "Swap" I'll be mailing mine one day next week.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> Brownie518
> 
> Don't forget about our "Swap" I'll be mailing mine one day next week.



i didnt forget. i found acouple  more things to put in there.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 curlyhersheygirl Lita chebaby Golden75

*MARIE DEAN'S 20% VALENTINE'S DAY SALE* Good Until Feb 14th Code = *LOVED20*


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Hey Ladies!

HH 26% Off Impromptu Sale = 26OFF Not sure how long it lasts tho'

Used some Njoi Herbal Hair Dressing & a Little KBN Oil. 

Bought a 4 ounce Hairitage Black Coffee (sounds interesting).

My Pumpkin Butter shipped from Naturelle Grow. 

Coming from Soultanicals I have:

Mango Dip
Fluff
Marula

I guess I'm piece-mealing my ST Stash little by little.erplexed  

Still haven't tried my Knot Sauce on a regular.  * i need to look for that*


----------



## Lita

HH-
*CocoMango Hair Cream
*Tutti Fruitty Moisturizing Cream

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Brownie518

Hey, ladies! I missed you all. I'm working all weekend and we came in to a big mess. 
I can't tell you how much I am loving that Naturelle Slippery Elm. It's right up there with BV Smoothie for me now. Bangin'!

I used Shi Naturals Creamy Leave In last night after my wash. It's so moisturizing and my hair came out so soft and bouncy. 

I'll have to keep that MD sale in mind. I could use another Argan oil Blend and maybe a Vanilla Repair.


----------



## Lita

Brownie518 said:


> Hey, ladies! I missed you all. I'm working all weekend and we came in to a big mess.
> I can't tell you how much I am loving that Naturelle Slippery Elm. It's right up there with BV Smoothie for me now. Bangin'!
> 
> I used Shi Naturals Creamy Leave In last night after my wash. It's so moisturizing and my hair came out so soft and bouncy.
> 
> I'll have to keep that MD sale in mind. I could use another Argan oil Blend and maybe a Vanilla Repair.



Brownie518 MD vanilla repair is on of my (HG) Dc's,I'm loving NG slippery elm & orange/Hibicus Dc... Talk about slip/moisture.the Orange & Hibiscus is saying something..New (HG) will keep in my stash...Must have.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita

Shi Naturals 25% off until Jan 30th..Code-JANUARY

*Will close from Feb-March..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Lita

Hey Girl~


----------



## Lita

IDareT'sHair said:


> Lita
> 
> Hey Girl~



IDareT'sHair Hey! I'm wrapped up in my bed..lol..I get up every day at 5am,feels good to lay around..It's cold out anyway...

*Going to list my (HG) Dc's later..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Lita

I'm doing the same!  

I'll put on a pot of tea later to Sip On.  

Just sitting here rubbing in some Njoi's Herbal Hair Dressing.  I want her Ayurvedic Hair Butter now w/Mustard Oil.

I like her Ayurvedic Butter.  Wanna see if/how it's different now with the Mustard Oil.


----------



## Lita

IDareT'sHair said:


> Lita
> 
> I'm doing the same!
> 
> I'll put on a pot of tea later to Sip On.
> 
> Just sitting here rubbing in some Njoi's Herbal Hair Dressing.  I want her Ayurvedic Hair Butter now w/Mustard Oil.
> 
> I like her Ayurvedic Butter.  Wanna see if/how it's different now with the Mustard Oil.



IDareT'sHair I know her Ayurvedic butter by it self was good,the mustard oil should make it better..I put some of my mustard oil,in my spritz..Nice addition.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Lita

Yeah, I like Mustard Oil.  

I'll get her butter and another Herbal Hair Dress next time she has a decent Sale.  

Girl, I just can't get down with 10% unless I'm completely out of something.

I think the next Oil I buy will be that new Dual Pack of the Strong Roots Pimento Oil.


----------



## Lita

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Lita
> 
> Yeah, I like Mustard Oil.
> 
> I'll get her butter and another Herbal Hair Dress next time she has a decent Sale.
> 
> Girl, I just can't get down with 10% unless I'm completely out of something.
> 
> I think the next Oil I buy will be that new Dual Pack of the Strong Roots Pimento Oil.



IDareT'sHair I know,for me to do 10% it has to be a must have/staple or (Hg)..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Lita said:


> *I know,for me to do 10% it has to be a must have/staple or (Hg)..*
> 
> Happy Hair Growing!


 
Lita

Yeah Girl.  Them tight purse-strings will get you every time. 

I needs a Sale I can feel in my Wallet.

I agree.  It must be something that I gotta have to make me pay full price or 10% for. 

At least gimme 15%


----------



## Lita

IDareT'sHair said:


> Lita
> 
> Yeah Girl.  Them tight purse-strings will get you every time.
> 
> I needs a Sale I can feel in my Wallet.
> 
> I agree.  It must be something that I gotta have to make me pay full price or 10% for.
> 
> At least gimme 15%



IDareT'sHair I think a lot of vendors are starting to see that..Sales are popping up everywhere..lol..Competition is tight.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Beamodel

I haven't posted in here for a while. I guess because I used up two things and brought seven smdh @ myself lol.


----------



## chebaby

chello ladies
i miht not be on a lot today as i plan to do my hair and then climb back into bed. ive had a very lon end of week and i just want to lay in bed.
any way right now im doin another ayurvedic treatment. its mostly amla, a little hibiscus and even little henna. gonna leave it on until about 5pm and then condition and detangle with kbb mask. then i will use kbb sa and let air dry. oil my scalp with trigga, moisturize with either naturalista juicy or marie dean amla hair cream and then bun, scarf and sleep.

yesterday i went to the bss and purchased some kbb SA in pom. guava. its the one in the white bottle. i also purchased a qhemet honey balm please dont ask me why i even picked this thing up.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@chebaby

Pulls up a Chair & Waits for the QB OHHB... Okay in 4, 3, 2, 1


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 Lita

Hi Ladies!


----------



## Lita

IDareT'sHair said:


> Brownie518 Lita
> 
> Hi Ladies!



IDareT'sHair Hi! I just remoist my hair with Yucca spritz & HH Coco Aloe lotion,little BBB herbal oil to seal.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## robot.

The flaxseed gel was just alright. I don't see myself going through the trouble of making it in the future, though. The Amaka flax cream on etsy looks good though. Seems like it would be nice for twists once my hair gets longer.

Still eating my HSN pills  I want some braids so bad


----------



## Lita

robot. said:


> The flaxseed gel was just alright. I don't see myself going through the trouble of making it in the future, though. The Amaka flax cream on etsy looks good though. Seems like it would be nice for twists once my hair gets longer.
> 
> Still eating my HSN pills  I want some braids so bad



Robot If you decide purchase Amaka flax cream..Give a review..Please!

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair

Girl, I missed you again!! I'll email you tomorrow or Tuesday and tell you what I plan to put in the box, see what you think. 

I wrote out a huge post, got an error, and it disappeared...


----------



## Brownie518

Beamodel said:


> I haven't posted in here for a while. I guess because I *used up two things and brought seven* smdh @ myself lol.



Beamodel

That's how we like to get down in here so make sure to start comin through and let us know what you been gettin!! 

I did use up my SD Mocha Silk and another Avocado & Silk.


----------



## Beamodel

Brownie518 said:


> Beamodel
> 
> That's how we like to get down in here so make sure to start comin through and let us know what you been gettin!!
> 
> I did use up my SD Mocha Silk and another Avocado & Silk.



Brownie518

I'm about to make it use 2 buy 8, lol. Thanks girl, I sure will keep you all posted. My fingers are burning to hit paynah on Naturelle Grow Soft n Silky. 

How is the Avocado? I wanted to try the Chocolate Bliss but NG been taking my money lately.


----------



## divachyk

@IDareT'sHair, did I miss your bday. It's in Jan right? 

I was planning to buy myself a bday gift (30 Jan) from HH Hydrations 26% off sale - Marshmallow LI and Jar of Joe. Someone snubbed the Jar of Joe from right under me. I got annoyed and didn't buy a thing. better.luck.next.time 

ETA: Visited HH site and a small jar of joe was available so I grabbed it and marshmallow LI! Yay!


----------



## SimJam

Aveyou is having a 20% off sale today only.


----------



## Babygrowth

Hi ladies! I think I might be joining this challenge soon. I'm starting to get out of control. Lol!


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Pulls up a Chair & Waits for the QB OHHB... Okay in 4, 3, 2, 1


 you already know lmao 



chello ladies
well i am loving these ayurvedic treatments. my hair feels so strong and my curls be poppin lol. but im all out of amla i have to order more.
but my bun didnt look like i wanted it so i co washed this morning with mop top daily conditioner and used a mix of kbb sa and kckt as my leave in and did a regular w&g.
also let me say that the past 2 weeks ive been using amla my w&g styles have been amazing.
imma see if i can post a pic cause im press


----------



## chebaby

This is right after my hair dried after leaving the amla treatment on for nearly 3 hours.


----------



## Lita

chebaby said:


> View attachment 191921
> This is right after my hair dried after leaving the amla treatment on for nearly 3 hours.



chebaby Love it,nice & fluffy..Looks very soft too..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## chebaby

Lita said:


> @chebaby Love it,nice & fluffy..Looks very soft too..
> 
> Happy Hair Growing!


 thank you.
i dont know how to turn the pic around


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@divachyk Thanks Lady. It's today.

@chebaby Real Cute!  Don't forget me on OHHB.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @divachyk Thanks Lady. It's today.
> 
> @chebaby Real Cute! Don't forget me on OHHB.


 thank you.
you know im not going to forget. otherwise, itll just sit there


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@chebaby

When's the next SoChelicious going up?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@chebaby

So, where do you get your Amala? And have you ever done Coconut Milk Rinses? 

Imma use some Coconut Creme tomorrow.


----------



## Ltown

@IDareT'sHair,  enjoy your day!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ltown

Thanks Ms. LT!


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> When's the next SoChelicious going up?


 girl i planned on doing a video this weekend but my weekend was all messed up lol.
i might do one tomorrow morning on the second part of my staples and holy grails.


IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> So, where do you get your Amala? And have you ever done Coconut Milk Rinses?
> 
> Imma use some Coconut Creme tomorrow.


 well since ayurnaturalbeauty is out of bidness i dont know where to get it from now. i may try butters and bars but the shipping is stupid.

i love coconut milk rinses but i havent had a can of coconut milk in a while. imma get some this weekend now that youve mentioned it.

 happy birthday!!!!!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

Thanks Ms. Che!  

Yeah, I used a can of Coconut Milk a while back & remembered how much I love it.

i'm using Coconut Creme now.  Amazon also usually has it on the Cheap.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Thanks Ms. Che!
> 
> Yeah, I used a can of Coconut Milk a while back & remembered how much I love it.
> 
> i'm using Coconut Creme now. Amazon also usually has it on the Cheap.


 yea its amazing for the hair. imma get several cans.
and some olive oil and some amla. i think i may order some amla from from nature with love.  or somewhere.


----------



## Lita

IDareT'sHair Happy Birthday! Wish you many,many more..Enjoy your day..God Bless!


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita

SimJam said:


> Aveyou is having a 20% off sale today only.



SimJam Any code?

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## SimJam

I dont remember seeing anything abt a code. I saw it on facebook. Lemmi go check.

Sent from my Galaxy Tab 2 using LHCF


----------



## SimJam

SimJam said:


> I dont remember seeing anything abt a code. I saw it on facebook. Lemmi go check.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Tab 2 using LHCF



Sorry  Lita its only at the store in Deal NJ

Didnt read the whole add.

Sent from my Galaxy Tab 2 using LHCF


----------



## Lita

SimJam said:


> Sorry  Lita its only at the store in Deal NJ
> 
> Didnt read the whole add.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Tab 2 using LHCF



SimJam Dang,I was about to get CJ smoothing lotion..Oh,well.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Lita

Thank you Ms Lady!


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair

Happy Birthday Ms Lady


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel

Thank you!....


----------



## divachyk

IDareT'sHair, HAPPY BDAY!!!!!! Hope you had a blessed one.


----------



## SimJam

Ooooooh happy happy birthdaaaaaay  IDareT'sHair
Hope you have an awesome year that brings you all your heart's desire s and then some !


----------



## Lita

Komaza- Aloe my hair leave-in
Purchased Natures Life Marine Collagen 2x's..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair - Happy Belated Birthday!!!


----------



## Beamodel

Silk Dreams has a sale

Code: LETSGETSILKY 
20% off $30 or more. Good until 2pm CST


----------



## SimJam

had to come tell you ladies about my discovery

on sunday I was strapped for time so i decided to try shortening my wash day routine. I know some ladies co-wash with SM purification mask, and I wanted to try that. but I also wanted to get in a DC

sooooooooo I just deep cowashed: that is, I did my normal water rinse then applied the SM purification mask (over coffee) steamed it in, then cowashed it out.

man it was heavenly. My curls were popping and my hair was soooo soft ... everything including twisting my hair up into chunky twists took about 1 hour


----------



## SimJam

you know the last time I tried SM VS my hair wasnt too thrilled. i know they in love once, not sure what happened


----------



## chebaby

chello ladies

IDareT'sHair, did you enjoy your birthday? i hope so.

so i took the plunge and ordered from honeychile hair love. i ended up getting the lush coils custard, hibiscus conditioner and hair nectar.

speaking of hair nectar, i found a bottle of kbb nectar where that come from lol.

i think im gonna order a pound of amla from FNWL. along with some hibiscus and bringraj powder and some wheat germ oil and maybe coconut oil.

imma try deep conditioning with coconut oil imma wet my hair then slather on coconut oil and leave under a cap for 30 minutes or so and then condition and detangle. what yall think?


----------



## Lita

SimJam said:


> had to come tell you ladies about my discovery
> 
> on sunday I was strapped for time so i decided to try shortening my wash day routine. I know some ladies co-wash with SM purification mask, and I wanted to try that. but I also wanted to get in a DC
> 
> sooooooooo I just deep cowashed: that is, I did my normal water rinse then applied the SM purification mask (over coffee) steamed it in, then cowashed it out.
> 
> man it was heavenly. My curls were popping and my hair was soooo soft ... everything including twisting my hair up into chunky twists took about 1 hour



SimJam Wow!  Sounds heavenly..I gotta try that..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75 divachyk Babygrowth (and all the other well-wishers) Thanks Ladies!  Divachyk's is tomorrow.

chebaby Yes, I did. Thank You. I got quite a bit of Cash. 

And that was right on time. Plus it's in the Mid-Fiddys today & yesterday and no Snow.

Beamodel 

I loaded up a Cart of SD's *while lurking at work* but didn't pull the Trigger.  I can wait.  I have quite a bit of that.  So I'm good for now.  *nice sale for her tho'*


----------



## IDareT'sHair

The only thing...I didn't buy myself anything for my "Day".  I need to think on that.

Used up: 1 Claudie Jojoba Cleansing Conditioner *1 back up* 

Under the dryer now doing a Nexxus Emergencee Rx.  

I pulled out a Marie Dean, but I might try to finish up this jar of Jessicurl WDT before opening up this jar.

My Niece is suppose to give me a T/U on Saturday, so I am prepping for that.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Golden75 @divachyk @Babygrowth (and all the other well-wishers) Thanks Ladies! Divachyk's is tomorrow.
> 
> @chebaby Yes, I did. Thank You.* I got quite a bit of Cash*.
> 
> And that was right on time. Plus it's in the Mid-Fiddys today & yesterday and no Snow.
> 
> @Beamodel
> 
> I loaded up a Cart of SD's *while lurking at work* but didn't pull the Trigger. I can wait. I have quite a bit of that. So I'm good for now. *nice sale for her tho'*


 sounds like the best birthday ever


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *sounds like the best birthday ever*


 
chebaby

I was SHOCKED!  And pleasantly surprised. 

I also got a Gas Card and a Card for the Grocery Store.

OT: I was going to buy some KBN Butter and shipping was $9.45 

The durn butter was only $13.00.  Gurl...what's wrong wid 'em?????erplexed


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Lita

Naturelle Grow's Pumpkin Butter is thebomb.com  

After it got "room temp" it is extremely velvety smooth and nice going on.  I definitely want another Jar ASAP.

My only con is:  I expected it to smell like Pumpkin and it doesn't.  It is fruity.  But it is fruity-goodness.

A definite 2 Thumbs Up.


----------



## Lita

IDareT'sHair said:


> Lita
> 
> Naturelle Grow's Pumpkin Butter is thebomb.com
> 
> After it got "room temp" it is extremely velvety smooth and nice going on.  I definitely want another Jar ASAP.
> 
> My only con is:  I expected it to smell like Pumpkin and it doesn't.  It is fruity.  But it is fruity-goodness.
> 
> A definite 2 Thumbs Up.



IDareT'sHair Good to know,sounds better then IPN pumpkin,that butter was hard to spread..I might order this one..especially since KBN want that much for shipping..What?
Gotta find another (HG) butter..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Lita

I'm definitely getting KBN's Butter, but I just have to wait until she has a Sale and I'm getting other stuff too.  

Folks need to watch those shipping costs and make the necessary adjustments.

How is 1 4 ounce Jar of Butta' gone cost almost $10.00 to ship.

This is nothing like IPN's Pumpkin Butter.  While mine IPN wasn't hard to spread, a time or 2 I found it to be grainy.

This one (Naturelle Grow's) is whipped to utter Perfection.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> I was SHOCKED!  And pleasantly surprised.
> 
> *I also got a Gas Card and a Card for the Grocery Store*.
> 
> OT: I was going to buy some KBN Butter and shipping was $9.45
> 
> The durn butter was only $13.00. Gurl...what's wrong wid 'em?????erplexed


 they hooked you UP. girl gas is crazy out here. i should tell my family for my birthday to get me a gas card a put a pretty red bow on it.  thats all i need.

i dont know whats wrong with these vendors and their shipping. i told you HCHL wanted over $12 for shipping. i went back today and shipping was $6 i think


----------



## Lita

IDareT'sHair said:


> Lita
> 
> I'm definitely getting KBN's Butter, but I just have to wait until she has a Sale and I'm getting other stuff too.
> 
> Folks need to watch those shipping costs and make the necessary adjustments.
> 
> How is 1 4 ounce Jar of Butta' gone cost almost $10.00 to ship.
> 
> This is nothing like IPN's Pumpkin Butter.  While mine IPN wasn't hard to spread, a time or 2 I found it to be grainy.
> 
> This one (Naturelle Grow's) is whipped to utter Perfection.



IDareT'sHair That's crazy,for 1 4oz jar,she can put that in a yellow envelop & call it a day.
NG pumpkin is nicely whipped..Yummy..

My (HG) butters-KBN & Natty Life.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Lita

I Lurve Buttas!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

Them Gas Cards come in Handy!  I might have x2 Fill Ups on that Joint.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Them Gas Cards come in Handy! I might have x2 Fill Ups on that Joint.


 you ballin
aint nothing like having a full tank of gas, i swear my week aint right if i dont start with a full tank of gas.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *you ballin*
> aint nothing like having a full tank of gas, i swear my week aint right if i dont start with a full tank of gas.


 
@chebaby

Gurl.....Got about 5 Benjamins. 

SMH Chile.....I wasn't expectin' alladat

ETA  I literally HATE paying for Gas It should be FREE


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Also fnished up tonight: 1 Jar of WDT.  x2 back ups.  

I'd like to get a Liter of Too Shea! and WDT (although it's not called that anymore).erplexed


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Gurl.....Got about 5 Benjamins.
> 
> SMH Chile.....I wasn't expectin' alladat
> 
> ETA I literally HATE paying for Gas It should be FREE


 yea you ballin lol. we need to swap friends cause aint nobody give me no 5 benjamins

lol yea gas should be free. i remember when my first boyfriend got his first car. shoot we used to ride around to the movies and errthang off of $3 them was the days.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair said:


> The only thing...I didn't buy myself anything for my "Day".  I need to think on that.
> 
> Used up: 1 Claudie Jojoba Cleansing Conditioner *1 back up*
> 
> Under the dryer now doing a Nexxus Emergencee Rx.
> 
> I pulled out a Marie Dean, but I might try to finish up this jar of Jessicurl WDT before opening up this jar.
> 
> My Niece is suppose to give me a T/U on Saturday, so I am prepping for that.



IDareT'sHair

I ordered the new bottle of JessieCurl. It should be delivered tonight and I will use it tonight to DC.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel

For some reason, I can't 'force' myself to buy Jessicurl _Deep Treatment_ (I think that's the name of the newer version).  

I have no problem with _Too Shea!_ being in a bottle, especially since it is thinner and I use it for Cowashing.

But that _Deep Treatment formerly known as Weekly Deep Treatment_, I'll hafta' wait on your review.

I will scrounge around and ask NaturallyTheStore if she has any more jars whenever I decide to re-purchase. 

I'll put my last two jars way on the back shelf.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair said:


> Beamodel
> 
> For some reason, I can't 'force' myself to buy Jessicurl Deep Treatment (I think that's the name of the newer version).
> 
> I have no problem with Too Shea! being in a bottle, especially since it is thinner and I use it for Cowashing.
> 
> But that Deep Treatment formerly known as Weekly Deep Treatment, I'll hafta' wait on your review.
> 
> I will scrounge around and ask NaturallyTheStore if she has any more jars whenever I decide to re-purchase.
> 
> I'll put my last two jars way on the back shelf.



IDareT'sHair

I know what you mean. I really am dying to see for myself if it performs as well as WDT. If so, I will transfer it to and old 8oz empty jar I have lying around. 

If it don't perform as well, I'm like you... I wi be stalking and begging Naturally the Store for some old jars, lol...


----------



## Beamodel

Beamodel said:


> IDareT'sHair
> 
> I know what you mean. I really am dying to see for myself if it performs as well as WDT. If so, I will transfer it to and old 8oz empty jar I have lying around.
> 
> If it don't perform as well, I'm like you... I wi be stalking and begging Naturally the Store for some old jars, lol...



IDareT'sHair

I'm under my heating cap right now. The conditioning treatment has some good slip. Fingers feel moisturized. I took the bottle top off a was just dumping the product in my hand that way. I didn't even bother to squeeze it out since its thick.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel

And because of the thickness (IMO) that's pecisely why it should have stayed in a Jar.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair

Happy belated!!!!  
Hope you had a wonderful day!! Sorry I missed you. Sounds like you racked up though, cash, gas card 




I have been so out of it lately. Work is a mess right now, straight workin my nerves.  My hair is doing good, though. I finished up Claudies Tea Spritz and I've been using the Soultanicals Hair Sorrell before applying my leave in. Works great.


----------



## Lita

Naturelle Grow-
*Pumpkin Butter
*Moisturuzing Hair Cream

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Brownie518

I can't wait to try that Naturelle Pumpkin butter. I love some buttas!!!


----------



## Lita

Brownie518 said:


> I can't wait to try that Naturelle Pumpkin butter. I love some buttas!!!



Brownie518 They have a couple left..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## robot.

not sold on the hchl. the glaze looks nothing like the pictures and they STINK.

i hate cheap fragrance.  i would rather you just not bother.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518  Thank Ya'  Yep. She got a hit on her hands w/that Pumpkin Butta'

robot.  I know what you mean.  Toliet Wata' Pfft.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518 

Njoi is having a Sale this weekend. 

I might pick up one of those Family Sized Herbal Hair Dress. I'm lovin' that right now.


----------



## divachyk

IDareT'sHair said:


> Lita
> 
> Naturelle Grow's Pumpkin Butter is thebomb.com
> 
> After it got "room temp" it is extremely velvety smooth and nice going on.  I definitely want another Jar ASAP.
> 
> My only con is:  I expected it to smell like Pumpkin and it doesn't.  It is fruity.  But it is fruity-goodness.
> 
> A definite 2 Thumbs Up.



IDareT'sHair, you got squared up right for your birthday. I purchased a few HH items for myself. Didn't go all out like usual. I decided to make this a spa birthday experience. I've given dh a laundry list: massage, facial, facial steamer and magnifying mirror. I also want a watch but not sure what brand just yet.

OT: That pumpkin butter sounds delish. Golden75, you love pumpkin, you might want to check this out if you've not done so already.


----------



## divachyk

Ladies, if any of you have knowledge about Dermalogica skin care products, will you PM your thoughts or visit the thread that I bumped and post your input there? I don't want to hijack the thread on skin care but the esthetician recommended this line after my facial consult tonight.


----------



## Lita

divachyk Happy Birthday! Wish you many healthy more..


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> Njoi is having a Sale this weekend.
> 
> I might pick up one of those Family Sized Herbal Hair Dress. I'm lovin' that right now.



IDareT'sHair

Is she now?? I love the Ayurvedic Hair Butter. It's even creamier, in my opinion, with the mustard seed oil. I could go for an 8oz of that joint.  I would like more Gro balm, too.


----------



## Lita

IDareT'sHair what kind of discount %? Thanks.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Lita

She wouldn't say.  She just told me she was having a Sale this Weekend!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

divachyk


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I had Lunch with a Friend today whose B-Day is today. She gave me a Gift Card to macy's

*cough*I have a pair of Shoes on hold.

In Hair News:  My ST Shipped.  Not sure if it's the 1st or 2nd order


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair said:


> I had Lunch with a Friend today whose B-Day is today. She gave me a Gift Card to macy's
> 
> *cough*I have a pair of Shoes on hold.
> 
> In Hair News:  My ST Shipped.  Not sure if it's the 1st or 2nd order



IDareT'sHair - you're making out like a bandit!  Glad you're having a good day!  

And umm what's ST?  And HCHL?  I missed a lot not being able to be on frequently.

No word on Soultanicals, but hopefully soon.  Finished SSI moisture mist and SD nourish.  Looked in the stash and I have another nourish


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75 said:


> - you're making out like a bandit! Glad you're having a good day!
> 
> *And umm what's ST? And HCHL? I missed a lot not being able to be on frequently.*
> 
> No word on *Soultanicals*, but hopefully soon. Finished SSI moisture mist and SD nourish. Looked in the stash and I have another nourish


 
Golden75

ST = Soultanicals *that's what I get for bein' lazy* HCHL = Honey Chile Hair Luv


----------



## chebaby

chello ladies
Robot, did you ever get your HCHL stuff?

i need to hurry up and get some amla. sage has a package from hennasooq of amla and cassia. i was thinking about trying that but thats $15

my hair is in a bun today. i already did it sunday and then turned around and co washed it monday so i wont be doing it again until sunday. low manipulation.

sunday i plan on doing the coconut oil think i want to do and then ill use up the rest of my kbb mask. then ill be all out. after that i guess next week ill start on the BASK cocao deep conditioner and see what thats all about. as a leave in ill try cj new hibiscus honey butta one more time before i do a video on it. i smelled it today and it smells so damn good
my bss has a whole stock of the original honey butta so im good.


----------



## Brownie518

Hey, ladies. What' s goin in? 
This morning I put on that IPN Replenish prepoo treatment. I guess I'll wash then DC with Naturelle later.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

divachyk Happy Birthday diva.


----------



## divachyk

Thank you ladies for the birthday wishes!! :blowkiss:


----------



## chebaby

happy birthday divachyk


----------



## Ltown

divachyk said:


> Thank you ladies for the birthday wishes!! :blowkiss:


 
divachyk, 

:bday5: 
Happy Birthday, enjoy your Diva day!


----------



## Lita

Curls 35% off till Feb,3rd code-Supercurls 

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Mernin' Ladies! 

I shole hope I get a package today.  My Tea came yesterday.  *so not exciting*erplexed

Just rubbed on some Njoi & sitting around like I ain't got no place to be.

Lawd lemme get movin'.  Not sure with the sudden change in weather whether my T/U will happen on Saturday.  *crosses fangas*


----------



## Lita

This weather is crazy...

*I'm home on bed rest,I really need to wash my hair..Maybe the bang later.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita

IDareT'sHair said:


> Mernin' Ladies!
> 
> I shole hope I get a package today.  My Tea came yesterday.  *so not exciting*erplexed
> 
> Just rubbed on some Njoi & sitting around like I ain't got no place to be.
> 
> Lawd lemme get movin'.  Not sure with the sudden change in weather whether my T/U will happen on Saturday.  *crosses fangas*



IDareT'sHair What package?

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## divachyk

I upgraded my HH jar of joe to 4oz -- originally purchased 2oz. It it not expected to ship until next week. Devon had to order more coffee butter.


----------



## BrownBetty

hi ladies
I still am stretching who knows for how long.  I am using heat 1x a week I know better but I haven't decided what to do with my hair yet.

no new products yet.


----------



## Lita

Items that came today..

HH-
Cream of broccoli 
Tutti fruity 
Soft Marshmellow leave-in
Black Coffee
Coconut mango

*Soft Marshmellow,had spilled out,half the bottle,it was all over the other items..I sent her a pm..Everything else was good.
.....................

Ambrosa-
Caramel Souffle Cream
Satin Curls detangle leave-in
Coco Passion Honey Hair Nectar (weekly) Dc
........................

NG-
Soft-n-Silky
...............

Komaza-
Aloe My Hair leave-in

^^^ALL OTHER ITEMS IN TACT & SMELL DELISH..^^^

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Lita

Girl, any package. I just wanted a package.  *didn't get any*


----------



## Lita

In still waiting on-

Soultincals-
*Master Cleanse
*Curly Milk Tress
*Flufflious
*Knot Sauce
................
Naturelle Grow-
*Pumpkin Hair Butter
*Moisture Hair Cream
..................
Natures Life-
Marine Collagen 2bottles

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita

I have Coffee chocolate dc in my bang now..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Lita
> 
> Girl, any package. I just wanted a package.  *didn't get any*



IDareT'sHair Maybe Friday a package will come for you.

*I'm loving the scent of HH Black Coffee,texture is nice too.


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Lita said:


> *I have Coffee chocolate dc* in my bang now..


 
Lita

Really?  Which one?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Lita said:


> **I'm loving the scent of HH Black Coffee,texture is nice too.*
> 
> 
> Happy Hair Growing!


 
Lita 

Good to know.  What's it smell like?


----------



## Brownie518

Hey, ya'll. 

Lita I ordered that new HH Cream of Broccoli, the new Coffee, and the Moisture Riser this morning. All this new stufff looks so good.


----------



## Lita

IDareT'sHair said:


> Lita
> 
> Really?  Which one?



IDareT'sHair Kizuri Beauty..I love this,really moisturizes,I didn't need a rinse-out either..Hair was Detangled..She has a 15% off sale..I went to order 2 more jars & it was gone. Most of her products are made with coco bean.Smells heavenly.

*She has plenty products,I only see 6 left..lol

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita

IDareT'sHair said:


> Lita
> 
> Good to know.  What's it smell like?



IDareT'sHair Like rich hot chocolate with whipped cream & taffy syrup on top.

*If my throat wasn't messed up,I would make one..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita

Brownie518 said:


> Hey, ya'll.
> 
> Lita I ordered that new HH Cream of Broccoli, the new Coffee, and the Moisture Riser this morning. All this new stufff looks so good.



Brownie518 Cream of Broccli smells really nice,I like the texture,I put some on my nape area,dried soft..Can't wait to try on clean hair.

Black Coffee,I'm loving right now..After,I Dc my bang..Used the Marshmellow leave-in,little tutti fruity & smooth black coffee across..My bang is soooo velvet soft..I also rubbed some on my itchy area in the back,dry hair..Scalp feels moisturized..Little goes a long way..I like this texture better,jar of joe....Jar Of Joe is still my baby (HG)..Will always keep in my stash..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

***NJOI CREATIONS Super Bowl Weekend Sale 15%*

Until Feb 3rd Discount Code = *49ERS*

*Will also be having a month long Black History Sale Details will follow*


----------



## Brownie518

I used up an 8oz BV Smoothie and a CR Soylicious.


----------



## Beamodel

Brownie518 said:


> I used up an 8oz BV Smoothie and a CR Soylicious.



Brownie518

Does BV Smoothie have cones in it?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

Hey Ms. Brownie B.


----------



## robot.

I want some shescentit stuff but they're all out of sample sizes. I don't mind buying the larger sizes though because I feel like they'll be good...Also looking at the hairveda whipped gelly.

I'm excited my hair is getting longer...but not about all this work I have to do.  I'm going to go through my stash and get organized. I feel like I never really enjoy my twa during the grow out phase so I'm going to make sure I do this time around. There's probably a lot of potential there I'm not tapping into.

I saw a girl today with the cutest fro ever. I wish my texture was kinkier. I have tight corkscrew curls, hidden close to my scalp and frizz.  I have a few techniques in mind though!


----------



## divachyk

Random....
Carol's Daughter shipped.  I ordered body products since I'm good on hair products.
American Eagle shipped. Love original boot cut jeans. 
Got a Vera Bradley Wallet on my bday.

Cashing in on those bday coupons. Rolling through Dunkin Donuts today and getting my free beverage.


----------



## Lita

Curls 35% till feb 3rd code-Supercurls 

Eden Body Works 40% off one day code-GORED13

Lace Naturals 15% till feb 3rd code-LACELUV13

Serenzo Beads BOGO code-BLACK (They) have a nice chocolate dc,called chocolate frost..Coffee hair butter & Nettle/Jojoba Moisturizing Cream is really nice too..Lots if the creams/butters are shae/aloe free.


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## robot.

Why is shipping ten dollars?


----------



## Lita

robot. said:


> Why is shipping ten dollars?



Robot Shipping for what product?

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

Hey Ladies,

I've been in lurk mode since my laptop crashed and using ny phone is so annoying. I've been having fun with my hair trying out new styles. I did a Mohawk type style for a concert and got a few other styles out of that. I did curlforners last weekend and that was cute. Did a twisted Bantu knot out with the straight look from the curls. Now I'm back in medium large twists to give my hair a rest for a week or so
I used up the SSI riche dc, hv red tea leave in, hqs coco lime cocleanser. Nearly done hqs pineapple dc I think that's it. 

Products I'm loving right now are: hqs puttyful gel (im not even a gel head) darcys twisting pudding, darcys styling butter, hqs 5 day moisture, and sm black soap shampoo for a good clean.

I'm working on some financial goals so I'm passing on all these sales but got a list of things to try based on all your reviews. Soultanicals and Naturelle are my next purchases probably by April.I think my hair is content, like nothing wows it and its remaining healthy. I need a trim this month but I'm scared to go to the salon.


----------



## robot.

Lita said:


> Robot Shipping for what product?
> 
> Happy Hair Growing!



for SSI. i might as well just spend enough for the free shipping.


----------



## Lita

robot. said:


> for SSI. i might as well just spend enough for the free shipping.



Robot $10 shipping..What is going on around here..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Curly Kinks had a RECALL on their Twist Whip (a problem with Mold).  If you have it, they want you to contact them for a full refund or a replacement.

Here is the Batch # = 011713

I haven't bought any CK's, but I did get this e-mail.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My Samples of Hydroquench's "SLIP" came today.  I have the Conditioner & the Detangler.  They smell nice.  Can't wait to try them out.  

curlyhersheygirl  Any updates?


----------



## Babygrowth

Lita said:


> Curls 35% till feb 3rd code-Supercurls
> 
> Eden Body Works 40% off one day code-GORED13
> 
> Lace Naturals 15% till feb 3rd code-LACELUV13
> 
> Serenzo Beads BOGO code-BLACK (They) have a nice chocolate dc,called chocolate frost..Coffee hair butter & Nettle/Jojoba Moisturizing Cream is really nice too..Lots if the creams/butters are shae/aloe free.
> 
> Happy Hair Growing!



How do you find these delicious products??? I'm going to have to work three jobs to support my habit foolin' round wit y'all!


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair said:


> Curly Kinks had a RECALL on their Twist Whip (a problem with Mold).  If you have it, they want you to contact them for a full refund or a replacement.
> 
> Here is the Batch # = 011713
> 
> I haven't bought any CK's, but I did get this e-mail.



I only have a sample size of it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My Hairitage also came.  Lita you were right!  I love the way that Black Coffee smells.  

I just knew my Soultanicals would be here today, nope.  Maybe tomorrow.erplexed

Trying to think what I'll steam with in the a.m.  I'm doing an overnight.  My Hair is so Dry.

Anyway, I hope I can do this overnight DC'ing.  

I hate having stuff in my hair like this overnight.  But I need it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel

The way the email read: they were targeting the 8 & 16 Ounce Jars.


----------



## Lita

Babygrowth said:


> How do you find these delicious products??? I'm going to have to work three jobs to support my habit foolin' round wit y'all!



Babygrowth lol..3 jobs...lol..Pj's know where the good stuff is..I'm not as bad like before,calming down,with the products..Little bit anyway..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita

IDareT'sHair said:


> My Hairitage also came.  Lita you were right!  I love the way that Black Coffee smells.
> 
> I just knew my Soultanicals would be here today, nope.  Maybe tomorrow.erplexed
> 
> Trying to think what I'll steam with in the a.m.  I'm doing an overnight.  My Hair is so Dry.
> 
> Anyway, I hope I can do this overnight DC'ing.
> 
> I hate having stuff in my hair like this overnight.  But I need it.



IDareT'sHair Soultincals,I hope to get a shipping notice next week..

Yes,HH black coffee smells soo good..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Psst:  I asked HQS if she would be interested offering an LHCF Discount.  We'll see what she says........


----------



## Brownie518

Hey ladies


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

What's New Ms. Brownie-B

What you buyin' tonight?


----------



## Lita

Brownie518 said:


> Hey ladies



Brownie518 Hey & happy Friday..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita

IDareT'sHair How are the samples (texture) from HQ?

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Lita

I didn't open The Slip DC'er and I opened the Leave-In/Detangler by mistake. SMH

I wanted to smell it and ended up opening it. It's a Creamy-like detangler with a Pump.

Has like a 'light' vanilla type scent.

As she does, everything is Sealed up tight in plastic wrap. So, I didn't open the other items.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> Brownie518
> 
> What's New Ms. Brownie-B
> 
> What you buyin' tonight?





Lita said:


> Brownie518 Hey & happy Friday..
> 
> Happy Hair Growing!



Hey hey hey...
IDareT'sHair 
I got my Hairitage and Naturelle ordered. I got the Orange Hibuscus this time.


----------



## Lita

Brownie518 said:


> Hey hey hey...
> IDareT'sHair
> I got my Hairitage and Naturelle ordered. I got the Orange Hibuscus this time.



Brownie518 Can't wait to here your review of Orange & Hibiscus dc..I'm loving this one too..I left it in for 1hr30min..Pulp washes out with ease..Love the fresh ingredients.

Did you open HH?

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Brownie518

Beamodel said:


> Brownie518
> 
> Does BV Smoothie have cones in it?


Beamodel

I dont see any listed in ingredients


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair Nope still no word. I'm glad you received your stuff.


I'm waiting on my soultanicals order and I haven't ordered anything else. I've used up a few things, HQS coco lime cleansing conditioner (16oz) no backup, DB's LI no backup,Claudie's tea spritz no backup, cantu's new DC 1 backup and today MD's vanilla repair.

I have a few other things that are almost gone as well so I'll be working on those over the next few weeks.


----------



## robot.

I've decided to try out the curly girl method. I kind of do a variation of it now, I suppose, just not very consistent with it. I'm not sure about leaving conditioner in but I'll try it. I have a feeling I'm really going to like SSI avocado conditioner.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Need to check my mail.  I'm sure my Soultanicals is sitting out there Frozen Solid.erplexed

Just used some LaVida's Given By Nature's: Ginger & Berries Pomade


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl

I don't understand what's going on with the Shipping?  

I convo'ed her & asked.  I'm still completely Floored that someone ordered in October & still haven't received their items or a Refund.erplexed

That right there, I honestly, just don't understand.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My Soultanicals 1st order (Mango Dip) arrived today.  Still waiting on the 2nd order to ship.erplexed

My N'joi shipped already.


----------



## bajandoc86

IDareT'sHair BFH announced on FB that their Pistachio Cream DC is 5 bucks off. I have 2 in the shopping cart - debating whether to hit pay nah. Shipping for the 2 of them is about $6.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@bajandoc86

Not bad. 

I knew eventually them $25 & $30 Conditioners they were tryna' sell wasn't gone last.

They were so user-friendly at first before they lost their mind & got all Brand New.

ETA:  Now if they would just change that Earth disturbing Site


----------



## Babygrowth

IDareT'sHair said:


> @bajandoc86
> 
> Not bad.
> 
> I knew eventually them $25 & $30 Conditioners they were tryna' sell wasn't gone last.
> 
> They were so user-friendly at first before they lost their mind & got all Brand New.
> 
> ETA:  Now if they would just change that Earth disturbing Site



That site does something too me every time I look at it! I just can't get with that!


----------



## bajandoc86

Hairveda just posted on FB that their whipped clouds in now in stock.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Babygrowth said:


> That site does something too me every time I look at it! *I just can't get with that!*


 

Babygrowth

It's.just.too.hard. 

And, I always have a problem "Checking Out"and always hafta' contact them.  I can't get with that right there.

I haven't been interested in their DC'ers in a long time.  Recently, got the Espresso & Ayurvedic Cremes because they were On Sale.

I do like/love:  The Cleansing Conditioners and the Shine Rinse.


----------



## robot.

What shine rinse is this?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@robot.

Bear Fruit Hair use to have these Shine Rinses. I think they were _discontinued_, but they were really good. 

They had a Red Wine one with Resveratrol and a Green Tea & Apple one. Both were excellent.

They were a Finishing/Final Rinse. Creamy and they smelled good and worked great!

IMO: Those were their best products, they shoulda' kept those. *womp womp*


----------



## robot.

Aww dang. I just looked on the website and didn't see any. Well, that's unfortunate


----------



## Babygrowth

IDareT'sHair said:


> @robot.
> 
> Bear Fruit Hair use to have these Shine Rinses. I think they were discontinued, but they were really good.
> 
> They had a Red Wine one with Resveratrol and a Green Tea & Apple one. Both were excellent.
> 
> They were a Finishing/Final Rinse. Creamy and they smelled good and worked great!
> 
> IMO: Those were their best products, they shoulda' kept those. *womp womp*



Dag! Now those I wouldn't have hesitated to buy! A creamy rinse is dreamy!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Babygrowth said:


> *Dag! Now those I wouldn't have hesitated to buy! A creamy rinse is dreamy!*


 
Babygrowth

They were so perfect.  And had a Ph Balance of either 3.5 or 4. 

They did everything they said they would do.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Has anybody noticed how scaled down Afroveda's Product offerings are now?

I'm loving this Rice Bran Oil, but see she only has 2 Oils listed now.  (And Rice Bran isn't one of them).

Everything is scaled back. Lita


----------



## Ltown

Hello ladies!

Hope everyone is doing well!

Nothing new with me still buried in school books. One of my teachers was overzealous with our assignments she had to quit, she teaches, home school, work fulltime and working on her doctorates.  I wish her well but so happy to get a new teacher.  

I'm not doing anything special with hair, still using teas, oils and bunning.  I'm stol shopping my stash haven't brought anything new but i'm staying update watching.


----------



## SimJam

Hay ladies, just checking in. Im feeling lazy with my hair again this week, but I know I have to do a proper wash dc day as ive gone 2 weeks without a protein dc and I dont want to fall into a rut and end up with a setback.

Another reason why im not rushing to wash my hair is that ive got my twistout routine so down pat that my hair actually looks its best by the end of the week, nicely stretched so its big and fluffy! !

Still shopping my stash, like miss LTown. My sister is coming july so I have some time to buy just a few things.

More sm purification mask, claudies (since I missed the last sale), shea butter and some hv for my sister.

Hopefully I can get everything on sale 

Sent from my Galaxy Tab 2 using LHCF


----------



## Beamodel

Kizuri Beauty (ETSY)
15% off = LOVE13

Lita
IDareT'sHair
Brownie518


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Kizuri
x1 Oiive & Shea Lotion

@Beamodel Thanks Lady!


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair said:


> Kizuri
> x1 Oiive & Shea Lotion
> 
> @Beamodel Thanks Lady!



IDareT'sHair

No problem. I ordered to DC. But I only got one. I'm thinking I might send her a message and get two since they are only 4oz jars.


----------



## chebaby

chello ladies
im sitting now with a mix of mostly hibiscus, brahmi and then 1 spoonfull of nine herbs henna.
before i applied it i wet my hair and oiled my scalp with trigga light.
when i rinse this im going to add some warm vatika frosting to my hair and then condition and detangle with the last of my kbb mask.

i used up my giovanni direct a few days ago no back ups.

my HCHL is on its way. it shipped saturday so i should have it monday or the next day.

also i ordered some amla, hibiscus and coconut oil from butters and bars. no telling when thatll get here.
i might order some bringraj fom amazon since they say thats the king of ayurveda.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby
Che-lo Chelady!  Happy Weekend.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> Che-lo Chelady!  Happy Weekend.


hey 
happy weekend to you too.
what you getting into hair wise?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

Just watched the Speedy Bag Video.  Lawd...You reminded me I have that LV Tolietry Bag (large one)


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

Sitting here MAD because, Mala has really scaled back all her product offerings and I want another jar of the Rice Bran Oil.'

Go look at her site.erplexed


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Just watched the Speedy Bag Video.  Lawd...You reminded me I have that LV Tolietry Bag (large one)


girl LV is slowly becoming another addiction that large toiletry bag is NICE i saw it in the store but i dont travel much so i didnt get it.


IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Sitting here MAD because, Mala has really scaled back all her product offerings and I want another jar of the Rice Bran Oil.'
> 
> Go look at her site.erplexed


girl i got that email from her about her new site but havent been over there yet. first thing i thought was how many times this woman gonna make a change before she gets it right
so she got rid of the oil? i wonder what else is gone.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *girl LV is slowly becoming another addiction that large toiletry bag is NICE i saw it in the store but i dont travel much so i didnt get it.*
> 
> girl i got that email from her about her new site but havent been over there yet. first thing i thought was how many times this woman gonna make a change before she gets it right
> so she got rid of the oil? i wonder what else is gone.


 
chebaby  I use mine for a Clutch Bag sometimes.  I also had the key case & the Coin Purse

She got rid of a bunch of stuff.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby  I use mine for a Clutch Bag sometimes.  I also had the key case & the Coin Purse
> 
> She got rid of a bunch of stuff.


i heard people use it as a clutch. its cute. dont be giving me no ideas

girl let me go look at her site


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

Girl....I guess I should be happy because she still has the Ashlii Amala, the Ginseng Spritz and the Shikakai Oil.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Girl....I guess I should be happy because she still has the Ashlii Amala, the Ginseng Spritz and the Shikakai Oil.


yea, at least she has those. all i get from her are the butters and i get those from sage so....
i see she aint selling no more powders people probably wasnt buying them.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> yea, at least she has those. all i get from her are the butters and i get those from sage so....
> *i see she aint selling no more powders people probably wasnt buying them.*


 
@chebaby

I liked that Neem Conditioner and wanted to buy more of the Goat Milk Conditioners and more of the Rice Bran Oil. 

And I wanted to try that Apple Rinse *that may still be out there*


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> I liked that Neem Conditioner and wanted to buy more of the Goat Milk Conditioners and more of the Rice Bran Oil.
> 
> And I wanted to try that Apple Rinse *that may still be out there*


in a year probably wont be nothing left


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

Do you think you're gonna like that HCHL?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> in a year probably wont be nothing left


 
chebaby

Hush!  You and them durn predictions.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Hush!  You and them durn predictions.


 im just saying.....

let me go rinse this stuff out my hair.


----------



## Babygrowth

Hey ladies! I really, really want to buy something. I have jessicurl deep treatment in one cart got that ashlii amala in another and got chocolate hair frosting in the last cart... smh... idk what to do... probably should wait but I have this itch to buy sumtin'! Help me please.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Babygrowth

DON'T DO IT BABYG


----------



## Lita

Beamodel said:


> IDareT'sHair
> 
> No problem. I ordered to DC. But I only got one. I'm thinking I might send her a message and get two since they are only 4oz jars.



Beamodel Yep,always get two..I really hope you like the dc..I leave it in about 2hrs..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita

IDareT'sHair chebaby AV,she has changed up so much,I don't even bother & I got her email today..She needs to stop while she's ahead..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita

IDareT'sHair said:


> Has anybody noticed how scaled down Afroveda's Product offerings are now?
> 
> I'm loving this Rice Bran Oil, but see she only has 2 Oils listed now.  (And Rice Bran isn't one of them).
> 
> Everything is scaled back. Lita



IDareT'sHair Don't know what's wrong with her..She had a nice selection of oil,rice bean was nice..I have used all her oils.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita

I'm back home from a session & I'm out of it..

*Still on bed rest..Had to get out & know I regret it..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Beamodel

Beamodel said:


> IDareT'sHair
> 
> No problem. I ordered to DC. But I only got one. I'm thinking I might send her a message and get two since they are only 4oz jars.



Ok, I heard back from Kizuri. Great customer service. She added another DC to my order. She also gave me the 15% credit for my first order. So far we are off to a good start.  

IDareT'sHair
Lita


----------



## Lita

Beamodel said:


> Ok, I heard back from Kizuri. Great customer service. She added another DC to my order. She also gave me the 15% credit for my first order. So far we are off to a good start.
> 
> IDareT'sHair
> Lita



Beamodel That's good to know & she ships fast too..

*Keep me posted if you like the dc..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Beamodel

Lita said:


> Beamodel That's good to know & she ships fast too..
> 
> *Keep me posted if you like the dc..
> 
> Happy Hair Growing!



Will do Lita


----------



## robot.

Finally used up that Tiiva DC that Mama T sent me months ago.  I added a little salt and I'm sitting under the steamer now. I would definitely repurchase but I just ordered three conditioners from SSI. I had to stop myself from ordering some Komaza 

I shampooed one last time and am officially starting as a curly girl! I'm excited.


----------



## Babygrowth

IDareT'sHair said:


> Babygrowth
> 
> DON'T DO IT BABYG



Thank you IDareT'sHair! I went out and watched the game instead! I can wait! Lol!


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Do you think you're gonna like that HCHL?


 IDareT'sHair, i hope i like it. the hibiscus conditioner should be nice since my hair loves hibiscus. and i watched some curlygirljess reviews on youtube and she seems to LOVE HCHL stuff.


----------



## Lita

Naturelle Grow-Pumpkin hair butter & Moisturizing hair cream..Both smell soo good..Will try them,after I wash Orange & Hibiscus dc out of my bang..

Natures Life-Marine Collagen came too..Both bottles..

*Know where are you Soultincals? Lol


Happy Hair Growing?


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Hey ladies PayPal ruled in my favor and I got my refund.
IDareT'sHair it got a little "IPN-ish" but the PayPal agent worked it out so I'm good


----------



## robot.

Okay, first night sleeping with a shower cap. Hair didn't retail any curl but it could also be that this gel I'm trying (spiral spritz) doesn't have much hold. I'm going to try on soaking wet hair next. The good thing is it didn't react badly with the Honey Hemp. This old bottle should be gone in a few days.

I hope my SSI ships soon.


----------



## Lita

If I get one more email about Somthing going wrong with AV site..

*She needs to get it together.


----------



## Lita

curlyhersheygirl said:


> Hey ladies PayPal ruled in my favor and I got my refund.
> IDareT'sHair it got a little "IPN-ish" but the PayPal agent worked it out so I'm good



curlyhersheygirl Good to hear..She needs to be put out of business forever..

*I hope others follow suit.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Lita Folks need to do better. You can't take folks money and then don't answer emails


----------



## Lita

curlyhersheygirl said:


> Lita Folks need to do better. You can't take folks money and then don't answer emails



curlyheresheygirl Yeap,we don't play around these parts,she met her match with this group..
Hope she learned her lesson..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## chebaby

my HCHL stuff came in the mail today. cant wait to try everything.

i hope my amla and stuff comes this week so i can do a treatment this weekend. i didnt like the treatment i did yesterday without amla.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl 

I really feel bad about that because HQS has always delivered in a positive way for me.  

So, since you got your refund, will you still get the products?

chebaby  I hope you end up liking it.  Keep me posted.

Lita Um..Yeah..I wonder where my 2nd Soultanicals order is and why they didn't ship together.erplexed


----------



## Lita

chebaby said:


> my HCHL stuff came in the mail today. cant wait to try everything.
> 
> i hope my amla and stuff comes this week so i can do a treatment this weekend. i didnt like the treatment i did yesterday without amla.



chebaby Let me know how you like the hibiscus..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Working out my Regi for tomorrow.  Trying to think about what I'll be doing.  I'm sure I'll finish up 1-2 things.

Lita  I keep getting AV emails too.  Hursh Che chebaby  Don't start nuffin'


----------



## Lita

IDareT'sHair said:


> curlyhersheygirl
> 
> I really feel bad about that because HQS has always delivered in a positive way for me.
> 
> So, since you got your refund, will you still get the products?
> 
> chebaby  I hope you end up liking it.  Keep me posted.
> 
> Lita Um..Yeah..I wonder where my 2nd Soultanicals order is and why they didn't ship together.erplexed



IDareT'sHair Did you send her a pm? If I don't here anything tomorrow,I'll check to see what going on with the order...

*I'm thinking she's back-up from her birthday sale..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair I'm not sure, that's what she said in the email but we'll see.


----------



## Babygrowth

Hey ladies! Soultanicals is slower than molasses! I got my SSI reconstructor and my hairitage today. I need to place another order with Naturelle grow but I will wait til after the 15th. I will also be making Hairveda and Silk Dreams orders soon.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Lita  No, I haven't contacted them yet.  I'll wait until mid-week.  

Hmp.  I also want to know why mybeautifulspirit only works 1 time, but she keeps putting them in w/your orders.

curlyhersheygirl I had a very'brief' conversation w/her regarding shipping issues and she said she has had issues with Artfire, etc...hopefully she gets things worked out.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Babygrowth  What are you getting from HV & SD's?


----------



## chebaby

Lita said:


> @chebaby Let me know how you like the hibiscus..
> 
> Happy Hair Growing!


 i sure will let you know
i will be trying the hibiscus conditioner probably wednesday for my mid week co wash. and ill use the hair nectar as a leave in.


IDareT'sHair said:


> Working out my Regi for tomorrow. Trying to think about what I'll be doing. I'm sure I'll finish up 1-2 things.
> 
> @Lita I keep getting AV emails too. Hursh Che @chebaby Don't start nuffin'


 i aint saying nuttin


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl

I feel really bad about HQS Ms. Curly, because I know you liked the products and they are definitely cost-effective (during Sales).  

What are you thinking about getting?  Any Naturelle Grow,  Marie Dean or anything?

You also placed a Soutanicals order too right?


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair I give folks the benefit of the doubt but it just seems like she always has issues. I like her products and I hope she can get it together especially before she offers another sale.


----------



## chebaby

i went through my stash yesterday and found my other jar of SD vanilla silk i didnt know what the heck i did with that jar lol. i filmed a stash video but messed up the last 5 minutes of the sound so ill have to do it over. 
i also looked in my SD whip my hair jar and the top half of the product done turned a rosy pink color.  is that normal? the rest of the jar/product is still yellowy/tannish in color. ill just throw it away. i wasnt impressed with it anyway.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *i aint saying nuttin*


 

chebaby

Gurl.......You Scurr me with your Predictions.......


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> 
> I feel really bad about HQS Ms. Curly, because I know you liked the products and they are definitely cost-effective (during Sales).
> 
> What are you thinking about getting? Any Naturelle Grow, Marie Dean or anything?
> 
> You also placed a Soutanicals order too right?


 
IDareT'sHair I'm getting some more NG for sure. I'll catch MD next sale I have way too many DC's from her.
I'm still waiting on soultanicals; I was hoping it would be here by now but I did see some where they take awhile.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *i also looked in my SD whip my hair jar and the top half of the product done turned a rosy pink color.  is that normal? the rest of the jar/product is still yellowy/tannish in color. ill just throw it away. i wasnt impressed with it anyway.*


 
@chebaby

YUK!  Gross!  She did admit a very short shelf life.  

I keep mine in the Fridge. 

I had a 'sample' of Whip My Hair from Ltown. I thought it was a decent enough cleanser.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> I'll catch *MD next sale I have way too many DC's from her*.
> I'm still waiting on soultanicals; I was hoping it would be here by now but I did see some where they take awhile.


 
curlyhersheygirl

So Do I Ms. Curly!  I'm working on those now.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Gurl.......You Scurr me with your Predictions.......


 lol.
i aint saying nothing about this veda girl cause shes tricky lol. im just trying to figure out how many times she gonna change her lable and i wonder if that means she changing her ingredients too?

also its feb. now so i need to find out exactly what day kbb is coming to target. cause i want to be first in line the night before like its black friday


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

Lemme know when that Stash Video is locked & loaded


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> YUK!  Gross! She did admit a very short shelf life.
> 
> I keep mine in the Fridge.
> 
> I had a 'sample' of Whip My Hair from Ltown. I thought it was a decent enough cleanser.


 i forgot she said her stuff had short shelf lives. like 3-6 months right?
i didnt hate it but i didnt lit either. just like darcys cleansing conditioner. they just felt like regular conditioners which is fine but i like my to feel like it cleanses a little. like deva curl and curl junkie.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> also its feb. now so i need to find out exactly what day kbb is coming to target*. cause i want to be first in line the night before like its black friday*


 
@chebaby

You Bet Not!


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Lemme know when that Stash Video is locked & loaded


 imma do it tonight or tomorrow so ill let you know when its up

i showed my new boo thang my stash. he asked to see it, i dont know why lol. he was looking at me like this  lol. the whole time i was smelling products and looking like lol.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> i forgot she said her stuff had short shelf lives. like 3-6 months right?
> i didnt hate it but i didnt lit either. just like darcys cleansing conditioner. they just felt like regular conditioners which is fine *but i like my to feel like it cleanses a little. like deva curl and curl junkie.*


 
chebaby

And don't forget about HQS.  That's one of my favs......Claudies is good too.  Also HV's Amala Cleanse.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> You Bet Not!


 lol i sure am you should see how these chicks act around here in target.
i remember once i was walking around the store with a bottle of kckt and a cd in my hand. this chick dang near knocked me over talking bout "where that at" i thought she was talking about the cd they dont play about the natural products around here. you gotta be first in line.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *i showed my new boo thang my stash. he asked to see it, i dont know why lol. he was looking at me like this  lol. the whole time i was smelling products and looking like lol.*


 
chebaby

...Gurl....Do you think _NewMrBoo_ was ready to see Alladat?


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> *And don't forget about HQS*. That's one of my favs......Claudies is good too. Also HV's Amala Cleanse.


 oh yea that was one of the best cleansing conditioners ever. i still have the strawberry one. cant wait to use it.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> ...Gurl....Do you think _NewMrBoo_ was ready to see Alladat?


 girl he better know, dont ask questions when you aint ready for the answers.
this the second time he asked. first time i was like naaaawwww maybe next time. fool came over and was like "remember you said next time"


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> lol i sure am you should see how these chicks act around here in target.
> *i remember once i was walking around the store with a bottle of kckt and a cd in my hand. this chick dang near knocked me over talking bout "where that at" i thought she was talking about the cd they dont play about the natural products around here. you gotta be first in line.*


 
chebaby

Hmp.  You shoulda' handed her a bottle of ORS 

So, how many jars of StankyLegBB Treatment are you gettin?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *this the second time he asked. first time i was like naaaawwww maybe next time. fool came over and was like "remember you said next time"*


 
chebaby

SMH!  Well....that's what he get!


----------



## Babygrowth

chebaby what's your youtube name? I can't find it.

IDareT'sHair from hairveda: sitrinillah DC, mc 24/7, mc pro, acai berry, red tea condish, red tea satin? (Maybe), and hydrasilica tea mist

Silk dreams: vanilla silk, shea what! x2, wheat germ, destination hydration, soothing x2, chocolate bliss, whip my hair, nourish, and creme de la silk (I want avocado pudding but since I only wash 1x per week and I'm wigging or capping it I want to wait)


----------



## Babygrowth

chebaby said:


> lol.
> i aint saying nothing about this veda girl cause shes tricky lol. im just trying to figure out how many times she gonna change her lable and i wonder if that means she changing her ingredients too?
> 
> also its feb. now so i need to find out exactly what day kbb is coming to target. cause i want to be first in line the night before like its black friday



Wait... huh??? Kbb is coming to Target??? Where have I been?!? I want to try this stuff to!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Babygrowth said:


> from hairveda: *sitrinillah DC, mc 24/7, mc pro, acai berry, red tea condish, red tea satin? (Maybe), and hydrasilica tea mist*
> 
> Silk dreams:* vanilla silk, shea what! x2, wheat germ, destination hydration,* soothing x2, *chocolate bliss*, whip my hair, *nourish,* and creme de la silk (I want avocado pudding but since I only wash 1x per week and I'm wigging or capping it I want to wait)


 
Babygrowth

Nice List.


----------



## Lita

IDareT'sHair said:


> curlyhersheygirl
> 
> So Do I Ms. Curly!  I'm working on those now.



IDareT'sHair curlyhersheygirl Next MD sale,I should be finished with Dc's.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Lita

I pulled the Mango Papaya and the Sweet Milk to rotate.


----------



## Lita

IDareT'sHair said:


> Lita
> 
> I pulled the Mango Papaya and the Sweet Milk to rotate.



IDareT'sHair Sweet Milk is my favorite from md the rest follows.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita

After Dc my bang 2hrs with NG orang & hibiscus,used HH Marshmellow leave-in,NG Moisturuzing hair cream,sealed with pumpkin hair butter..Bang is slippery smooth.

*NG hair cream texture is lightly thin-medium,it's easy to over use because you think it's not enough,but it is..I like this..Smeels like coconut.

*Pumpkin hair cream-It was cold/solid when it was delivered,smooth out nicely..I used it to seal..Smeels like sweet fruit..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Lita

Yeah,  I love the Sweet Milk, the Coffee & Kokum, the Vanilla Repair, the Olive, Wheat, Berry, the Illipe 3n1, Seaweed & Rice.

I basically love them all.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Hmp. You shoulda' handed her a bottle of ORS
> 
> So, how many jars of StankyLegBB Treatment are you gettin?


 girl i shoulda hit her with a bottle of pank lotion


IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> SMH! Well....that's what he get!


 exactly lol. looking at me like i got too heads when this fool got shoes in every color combo known to man. i said we all got our thang lol.


Babygrowth said:


> @chebaby what's your youtube name? I can't find it.
> 
> @IDareT'sHair from hairveda: sitrinillah DC, mc 24/7, mc pro, acai berry, red tea condish, red tea satin? (Maybe), and hydrasilica tea mist
> 
> Silk dreams: vanilla silk, shea what! x2, wheat germ, destination hydration, soothing x2, chocolate bliss, whip my hair, nourish, and creme de la silk (I want avocado pudding but since I only wash 1x per week and I'm wigging or capping it I want to wait)


 Babygrowth, just type in che tiandra in youtube. youtube made me change my name. talking about my name was hard to read


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Lita

How did you like consistency of the Pumpkin Butter?


----------



## Lita

IDareT'sHair said:


> Lita
> 
> How did you like consistency of the Pumpkin Butter?



IDareT'sHair It's very nice,I used on the lower length of my bang.Smells like sweet fruit.
I'll see how it holds up in this cold.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *girl i shoulda hit her with a bottle of pank lotion*


 
chebaby

You shoulda' knocked her skrait out with a Bottle of Pank!


----------



## Lita

IDareT'sHair I rubbed some NG pumpkin butter on nape area..smooth it out..

This butter is very rich.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Lita said:


> *I rubbed some NG pumpkin butter on nape area..smooth it out..*
> 
> *This butter is very rich.*
> 
> Happy Hair Growing!


 
Lita

I definitely want another Jar.


----------



## Lita

IDareT'sHair said:


> Lita
> 
> I definitely want another Jar.



IDareT'sHair When she reopens,I hope she has some added products..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> You shoulda' knocked her skrait out with a Bottle of Pank!


 girl when she ran up on me my mind was so confused. i was like whats going on. she kept pointing to the stuff in my hands but i had several things in my hands


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> girl when she ran up on me my mind was so confused. *i was like whats going on. she kept pointing to the stuff in my hands but i had several things in my hands*


 
chebaby

You shoulda' handed her them Cheetos~


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> You shoulda' handed her them Cheetos~


  lmao i shoulda. she had me all mixed up


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> lmao i shoulda. *she had me all mixed up*


 
@chebaby I know she did. I woulda' been like:erplexed _for real girl_......here! (and gave it to her)

So, are you gone sleep in your car until they open????


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby I know she did. I woulda' been like:erplexed _for real girl_......here! (and gave it to her)
> 
> So, are you gone sleep in your car until they open????


  he!! naw. i dont like kern that much lol. i was thinking that i would just THINK about getting there early. cause its the thought that counts. but ill prolly stroll up in there late like i always do.


----------



## Golden75

Still waiting on Soultanicals too.  I think tomorrow should make 7 business days, so if I don't get ship notice, I'll email them on Wed.  

Even though I don't plan to use it right away, I want my ish!


----------



## Brownie518

Hey, ladies. I'm back at work. I stayed home yesterday to watch the game...

I finished up my Slippery Elm but my Orange Hibiscus was delivered today. I'll be using that joint this week for sure. I can't wait to try it. 
I went to order that Pumpkin Butter but didn't see it. I should have convo'd her...


----------



## Brownie518

I'm only waiting on Hairitage...


----------



## Lita

Brownie518 said:


> I'm only waiting on Hairitage...



Brownie518 Give a review after you use NG Orange & Hibiscus..
Keep us posted HH..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Brownie518

Lita said:


> @Brownie518 Give a review after you use NG Orange & Hibiscus..
> Keep us posted HH..
> 
> Happy Hair Growing!


Lita

I sure will. I'm either going to use it Wednesday or Friday.


----------



## robot.

chebaby said:


> my HCHL stuff came in the mail today. cant wait to try everything.
> 
> i hope my amla and stuff comes this week so i can do a treatment this weekend. i didnt like the treatment i did yesterday without amla.



What'd you get?

They had a lot of stuff that looks nice but my little sampler turned me off. The products stank and nothing looked like the pictures. I don't even want to work with the products I have. I've already pushed them to the side.


----------



## Lita

Currently during a comparison of NG (moisture hair cream) & Soultincals (Flufflious) one is a cream other creamy butter..Trying to see how well they both hold up in the cold/gives the best moisture...Plays well with other products..I know Flufflious is going well,so far.
I like that both products are lite in texture & nicely fragrance.

*Keep you posted.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## divachyk

Brownie518 said:


> I'm only waiting on Hairitage...


I'm still waiting too Brownie518 although I'm not at the 10 processing days yet.



Lita said:


> I'm back home from a session & I'm out of it..
> 
> *Still on bed rest..Had to get out & know I regret it..
> 
> Happy Hair Growing!


 
Hope all is well Lita


----------



## Lita

divachyk Thank You..I'm feeling a lot better..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## myhair84

Usually lurk on this thread but I got an email from Jessicurl saying that they are having free shipping on all orders over $25. Hth.

Eta: domestic code is FSFEB251 and international is FEB2528 for 25% off orders.


----------



## chebaby

chello ladies
im real disappointed in HCHL. first of all my stuff came in a bag, i ordered 3 full size products. why send it in a durn bag. granted nothing spilled but that aint the point. then i dont like the smell of NONE of the items. the curl custard has a STRONG fresh scent that smells like generic old school body wash or something. i put a tiny bit on my temple and i swear every time i turned my head i smelled it the too other products dont stink but it dont smell good. and i cant put my finger on what its supposed to smell like anyway.
the hair nectar leave in is REALLY liquidy too
the only one that seems like it may have some sort of potential is the hibiscus conditioner.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> he!! naw. i dont like kern that much lol. *i was thinking that i would just THINK about getting there early. cause its the thought that counts. but ill prolly stroll up in there late like i always do.*


 


chebaby

Why did this Crack me up!  I know you too well.  Because that's what I was thinking.

Hey Che, Guess What I'm steaming with??? Ori Organics. 

My 1 Jar.  I hafta' post the ingredients. 

You & your durn predictions....:buttkick:


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby 

Yeah RoRo said the STANK  And weren't very good.

She gave them a thumbs down robot.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

robot. said:


> What'd you get?
> 
> *They had a lot of stuff that looks nice but my little sampler turned me off. The products stank and nothing looked like the pictures. I don't even want to work with the products I have. I've already pushed them to the side.*


 
chebaby  bot's Review


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Lita Beamodel

My Kizuri Shipped.  

Sent an inquiry to ST for a status update.


----------



## Lita

Hair Rules 30% flash sale must spend ($25) code-FEBFLASH

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Ltown

Hi ladies!

Although i'm not looking to buy It would be nice to see sales for Black History Month from our BB!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Lita

What's your review of IPN's Pumpkin vs Naturelle Grow's Pumpkin.


----------



## Lita

IDareT'sHair said:


> Lita
> 
> What's your review of IPN's Pumpkin vs Naturelle Grow's Pumpkin.



IDareT'sHair I like NG a lot better,not grainy but smooth..
IPN I have to melt it,to use it,seals nicely.. I like them both on dry hair after I apply Moisturuzer.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita

IDareT'sHair said:


> Lita Beamodel
> 
> My Kizuri Shipped.
> 
> Sent an inquiry to ST for a status update.



IDareT'sHair Told you Kizuri ships fast..Great CS too..Hope you like your products.

*ST if I don't here anything,will send them a pm..


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Lita

I agree. I do like them both. Both are different. Just like Jar Of Joe vs Pomade Shop's Coffee Pomade. 

I like both of those. Both are very different, but equally nice.


----------



## bajandoc86

Avj?!? Really tho? 


Anywhoos....I hope you ladies are doing ok. I need to buy more QB/SSI and DB.


----------



## Lita

chebaby I'm not feeling HCHL..Hope you like something..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair said:


> Lita Beamodel
> 
> My Kizuri Shipped.
> 
> Sent an inquiry to ST for a status update.



IDareT'sHair 
Mines shipped too. I can't wait to try them out. Thanks Lita for letting me know about them.

I don't know what's up with Soultanicals


----------



## Lita

Beamodel Did you send Soultincals a pm?

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Beamodel

Lita said:


> Beamodel Did you send Soultincals a pm?
> 
> Happy Hair Growing!



Lita
I didn't order this time. The two times I had ordered I had gotten shipping notices within a week. So I'm lost on why she taking 29 years this time to ship out stuff


----------



## Lita

Beamodel said:


> Lita
> I didn't order this time. The two times I had ordered I had gotten shipping notices within a week. So I'm lost on why she taking 29 years this time to ship out stuff



Beamodel I think in the beginning,a lot of people didn't know about Soultincals & now,it has Internet attention..Everyone is ordering..Think she's backed-up.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Beamodel

Aveyou sale

15% off = AYBEAUTY15
Valid until midnight Feb 6th

IDareT'sHair
Lita
Brownie518

And everybody else...


----------



## Beamodel

Lita said:


> Beamodel I think in the beginning,a lot of people didn't know about Soultincals & now,it has Internet attention..Everyone is ordering..Think she's backed-up.
> 
> Happy Hair Growing!



Lita
I agree... I love Knot Sauce too but that one bottle will last me a while. I still have not tried it as a "conditoner" I have only tried it as a leave in and a moisturizer...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Used up 1 Bottle of Curl Junkie Curl Theory x1 back up. *discontinued* 

And....1 Bottle of Claudie's Avocado x2 back ups (now in jars)


----------



## Golden75

Thought I was gonna hafta put the paws on this chick this morning.  Hogging up my personal space .

Almost done with HV Hydrosilica spritz.  I like that spritz but after I about an hour, my scalp gets itchy, I notice this with Claudie's Tea spritz too.  It doesn't last long, but still.  I've also noticed that after I use Claudie's Tea I get a small bump in my nape area, same spot every time.  I need to cross check ingredients and see if whats the common factor.  

Still nothing from ST, need to holla at them.  Off to look at Kizuri .  And NG


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75 said:


> *Thought I was gonna hafta put the paws on this chick this morning. Hogging up my personal space* .


 
Golden75   Um..What Happened G?


----------



## Lita

Golden75 Glad you kept your cool....You will like Naturelle Grow
& Kizuri..Both keep adding new products..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita

IDareT'sHair I hope to here something from ST,or going to send a pm.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Lita 

I do too.  And not so much of the fact that I'm worried about it coming, it's more like I can never remember what I have coming, that's why I list it from time to time.

My Njoi came yesterday, so I know I'm waiting on:

Hairitage
Soultanicals
Kizuri

And I think, that's it for now?


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair - I was tired and didn't feel like driving so I took the bus. This chick sits in the seat next to me, and proceeds to spread her legs open like something between  there .  She moving around and ish won't sit still. Chick was thin so she ain't need all that space.  It's a coach bus so the seats are wide.  I'm trying to chill, knocking my beats and her thigh touches, oh hayll nah, so I move my leg, she touches me again.  WTF???  I look and see her leg is on my side.  So I told her arse to move her leg, she acting like she can't.  I said no, move your leg you on my seat. So she moves, and magically all this space opens up between us.  

I'm not a morning person so the smallest annoyance has me ready to throw down .  But she was wrong for that. Why would you want to be all up on a stranger like that?

Lita - I was thinking I'm glad I kept cool too cause then the bus would have to pull over and I might get kicked off, folks be mad cause they late for work.  But homegirl tried it this morning


----------



## Lita

IDareT'sHair I list all products I order,cross out when product arrive.

Golden75 That lady seemed a little crazy..She knew,her space was enough..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## divachyk

chebaby said:


> girl i shoulda hit her with a bottle of pank lotion
> 
> exactly lol. looking at me like i got too heads when this fool got shoes in every color combo known to man. i said we all got our thang lol.
> 
> @Babygrowth, just type in che tiandra in youtube. youtube made me change my name. talking about my name was hard to read


 
Um chebaby, made you change your name? Hard to read? erplexed Please!



Lita said:


> @IDareT'sHair It's very nice,I used on the lower length of my bang.Smells like sweet fruit.
> I'll see how it holds up in this cold.
> 
> Happy Hair Growing!


 
Smelling like sweet fruit Lita  I'm a sucker for fragrance!


----------



## Lita

Last night dampen my bang with little warm water,HH Coconut Marshmellow & applied HH black coffee cream (little),sealed with rice bran oil in ends..

Today,bang feels silky,silky soft & smells good.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Babygrowth

Golden75 I understand where you're coming from. But I must say when you said you was bout to put the paws on her I coulnt contain my laughter! I just always get a flash back of lil scrappy and stevie j! Anywhoo, glad you avoided that catastrophe!

I sent STNL a message and next thing I know my order changed from awaiting fulfillment to awaiting shipment. I'm going to check my email again. She's the only one I'm waiting on. IDareT'sHair and Lita


----------



## Golden75

@Babygrowth - I sent an email too, let me see if my status changed.

ETA:  Nope still awaiting shipment


----------



## natura87

Hi.


Been gone for a while. Forgot I had to re register and pay.I'm tryna log in and nothing is happening.

Used up an Aunt Jackie's detangler, Hiarveda's Acai Phyto thingy. My Camille Rose Almond Jai Twisting Butter is hanging on by a thread. I am in braids right now. I've got a few things open. Oh and I finished my Black soap and a Shea Moisture poo too.


----------



## Babygrowth

Golden75 said:


> @Babygrowth - I sent an email too, let me see if my status changed.
> 
> ETA:  Nope still awaiting shipment



Mine too...


----------



## natura87

I dont know where I am length wise ...mught be BSL might not be. Who knows. I neer straighten my hair so I dont have the slightest clue.


----------



## SimJam

went looking at kizuri on etsy and found

http://www.etsy.com/shop/MimsEssentials?ref=pr_shop_more

products look nice
I live the scent of chai, that alone could make me get something from that store


----------



## SimJam

divachyk said:


> Um @chebaby, made you change your name? Hard to read? erplexed Please!



I still dont understand why youtube should ask someone to change a name thats not offensive or something of that nature.
really?????  whats so hard to read erplexed

in fact I should make a complaint to LHCF re: chebaby because I was reading your name (in my head) as che - like che guevara and you pronounce it as chi or chee or something like that ...


----------



## Babygrowth

SimJam said:


> I still dont understand why youtube should ask someone to change a name thats not offensive or something of that nature.
> really?????  whats so hard to read erplexed
> 
> in fact I should make a complaint to LHCF re: chebaby because I was reading your name (in my head) as che - like che guevara and you pronounce it as chi or chee or something like that ...



I don't get that either! They have plenty of other "suspect" names and videos they should be "monitoring"

chebaby I can't find you :-(

ETA: neermind, I found you!


----------



## robot.

GREAT service from this etsy seller I ordered a bonnet from.

I got an email saying when my order would ship the next day (yesterday). Then they emailed me today to say they had a problem so things would ship tomorrow, no problem. But they also included another bonnet and a 20% coupon.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Why did this Crack me up! I know you too well. Because that's what I was thinking.
> 
> Hey Che, Guess What I'm steaming with??? Ori Organics.
> 
> My 1 Jar. I hafta' post the ingredients.
> 
> You & your durn predictions....:buttkick:


 hey T
girl Ori???? you done went old school that was a good brand. they aint last but a minute though lmao. but at least the products were good.


IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Yeah RoRo said the STANK And weren't very good.
> 
> She gave them a thumbs down @robot.


 chile i dont think i can use that stuff the smell alone might make me pass out. i dont know what she was thinking.


----------



## chebaby

robot. said:


> What'd you get?
> 
> They had a lot of stuff that looks nice but my little sampler turned me off. The products stank and nothing looked like the pictures. I don't even want to work with the products I have. I've already pushed them to the side.


 Robot i got the hibiscus conditioner, hair nectar leave in and the curl custard. the curl custard is the one that stanks the most to me im like you, im just gonna push them to the side.


----------



## chebaby

SimJam said:


> I still dont understand why youtube should ask someone to change a name thats not offensive or something of that nature.
> really????? whats so hard to read erplexed
> 
> in fact I should make a complaint to LHCF re: @chebaby because I was reading your name (in my head) as che -* like che guevara* and you pronounce it as chi or chee or something like that ...


 SimJam, lmao i think most people think thats how you pronounce it when they see it on paper blame my momma, she got my name from the thundercats cartoon but its pronounced like "she".

divachyk, yea girl yt said my name was "hard to read" lmao. i aint trippin though.

chello ladies
so i used up a bottle of mop top daily conditioner today. i have one back up. and i used coco curls as my leave in so my hair could last a few days cause with working out my buns been looking horrible


----------



## Lita

Begin marine collagen.This morning.

I check my order (ST) it said waiting to be shipped & my other order said,waiting to be processed.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Lita  I heard back from Ayo (ST) She said mine is suppose to ship tomorrow.  She said there is a 7-10 day processing and I'm on day 7.  

Order was placed Jan 25th.  Not counting...but at least I got response.

My other question I didn't ask was about the discount code.


----------



## Babygrowth

Well ladies, I got a shipping notice today from soultanicals. I also purchased on Jan. 25th. I hope the next time I order it ships a little quicker or maybe I need to meditate and speak some patience into myself. Lol! Well, if I get an itch for fast shipping there's always Naturelle grow!


----------



## Lita

I got a shopping notice for both (ST) packages..Yeah.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Golden75

My shipping label for Soultanicals has been printed.


----------



## chebaby

chello ladies
so my butters n bars aint shipped yet and i need  my amla by sunday to do my hair so last night i ordered from sage because i know they dont play around and my stuff will be here saturday. sure enough i ordered around 3am and my stuff shipped already. i only ordered the hennasooq amla and cassia bundle. i wont use the cassia this time but i wanted the amla bad. i also got the AO GPB conditioner which i havent used in Gawd knows how long. cant wait to use them both


----------



## SimJam

hay ladies, just stopping in to say hi.
been super busy with work and doing nothing exciting with my hair.

just been spritzing my hair and scalp with aloe vera juice/tea mixture every night before i re-twist for a twistout. Im loving it.


----------



## robot.

My SSI shipped!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

Hey Lady!


----------



## Brownie518

Hello, hello!
I hope all us East Coasters are ready for this storm coming. My area is supposed to get 10-14 inches...

Soooo, i plan to get my hair all set before it starts in t h e morning.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Hey Lady!


 heeeeyyyyy T
i just got your email. i dont know why my phone doesnt alert me when i get emails i gotta figure this out lol. ill pm you.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518 Hi B! 

I asked for a review of the Naturelle Grow Orange & Hibiscus in the Naturelle Grow thread.

@chebaby

Girl, Yeah, I'd request a refund from Butters n Bars. Amazon has all the powders and they ship fast too. (when you don't want to use Sage)

It says my Kizuri is here, but I haven't checked my mail.


----------



## Brownie518

I havent used the Orange Hibiscus yet. I had planned to use it Friday.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518

What else you durrin?

I've prepped with Summit tonight. Still tryna' get my T/U on hopefully tomorrowerplexed  

Right now the weather is good.  It was almost 50 today.


----------



## Lita

Washed/Dc bang with Marie Dean Seaweed & Rice..HH coconut Marshmellow,Soultincals Flufflious & HH black coffee..Out-Standing..It a (M.P.H)=Marriage.Product.Hit.....lol

*Got my shovel for Friday..Turning weather..


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518 Hi B!
> 
> I asked for a review of the Naturelle Grow Orange & Hibiscus in the Naturelle Grow thread.
> 
> @chebaby
> 
> Girl, Yeah, I'd request a refund from Butters n Bars. Amazon has all the powders and they ship fast too. (when you don't want to use Sage)
> 
> It says my Kizuri is here, but I haven't checked my mail.


 i thought about it, but sage only has amla and casia and henna i think in the future ill order from amazon.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@chebaby

Yep. All the powders you can get on the cheap from Amazon. 

When I call myself foolin' with all that mess, I was getting them on Amazon.

OT: Did a little non-advertised Sale now I can buy a little something. You should list that durn HCHL


----------



## Babygrowth

Hey ladies!!! Man it seems like everytime I make a list I come in here and y'all talking about it! I was going to order the original masque and some facial products from butters and bars plus using "curlynikki" you could get 15% off but if they tripping I will stalk someone elses site. 

I got to get my hair and skin on the same track. I've been soooo focused on hair that I wasn't thinking about my skin. Luckily I don't have issues as of yet. 

Anywhoo's I think my staple/HG lines will be silk dreams, hairveda, naturelle grow, hairitage hydrations, shescentit, darcy's and soultanicals. I want to try Curl Junkie too but I'm a $20 and under kinda gal and if I need a sale to purchase products then its not meant for me. The other lines I don't care because the prices are reasonable. There will be a few others that I will probably get one or two products from like I owe it to myself to try jessicurl deep treatment and marie deans coffee and kokum DC some broccoli stuff from saravun, etc...

I wish it would hurry up and snow because we really need to wash the truck and I hate washing it just to get salted up the next day! (Sorry, I digress)


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Babygrowth

Yep.  You do need to try alla'demoke:


----------



## divachyk

HH Shipped but she didn't upgrade my Jar of Joe as requested. I'll convo her to sort it out.

Not sure if I posted but I received American Eagle & Carol's Daughter a few days ago. My AE jeans fit these curves right.  I ordered a few body gels from CD - Ecstasy and Coconut. They are ok, nothing dynamic. I also ordered the body jelly. It's oil based and fragrance free. Although fragrance free (I prefer fragrance), it has an odd smell to it but not odd enough where it's unbearable. It fades fast.  It provides great coverage without being oily.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

divachyk

I didn't get my Kizuri out of the Mailbox yet.  I had something else ship.  I think Soultanicals?  I need to go look.

I haven't gotten a shipping notice from Hairitage yeterplexed


----------



## divachyk

Free Natural Hair Handbook -- I downloaded but haven't read. Not sure how long it will be free....
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B007XPIEYY...375279&creativeASIN=B007XPIEYY&tag=icrafre-20


----------



## divachyk

IDareT'sHair, I ordered my HH on 28 Jan and you?


----------



## Babygrowth

divachyk said:


> HH Shipped but she didn't upgrade my Jar of Joe as requested. I'll convo her to sort it out.
> 
> Not sure if I posted but I received American Eagle & Carol's Daughter a few days ago. My AE jeans fit these curves right.  I ordered a few body gels from CD - Ecstasy and Coconut. They are ok, nothing dynamic. I also ordered the body jelly. It's oil based and fragrance free. Although fragrance free (I prefer fragrance), it has an odd smell to it but not odd enough where it's unbearable. It fades fast.  It provides great coverage without being oily.



I love love love love love AE jeans!!! I'm going to go stalk their site. I'm over due for some jeans!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

divachyk said:


> *I ordered my HH on 28 Jan and you?*


 
divachyk

Feb 1st


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair said:


> divachyk
> 
> I didn't get my Kizuri out of the Mailbox yet.  I had something else ship.  I think Soultanicals?  I need to go look.
> 
> I haven't gotten a shipping notice from Hairitage yeterplexed



IDareT'sHair
I got my Kizuri today too


----------



## MileHighDiva

Ladies,

May I ask what SSI and IPN are acronyms for?  Long time lurker.


----------



## Babygrowth

MileHighDiva said:


> Ladies,
> 
> May I ask what SSI and IPN are acronyms for?  Long time lurker.



Shescentit and its perfectly natural


----------



## Golden75

I gotta look into AE Jeans .

I kept my arse home today.  Didn't want risk the timing of the storm and try to beat it.  It's snowing now, not to heavy, but a lot of small flakes.

Taking out my yarn twists and trying to decide what products I'll use.


----------



## SimJam

stay safe and warm ladies, watching the news about the snow storm to hit the east coast.

Im home with a stomach flu since yesterday, feeling much better today.
to warm yall up, here's a pic of sunny jamaica


----------



## myhair84

Curl Mart Valentine sale:
15% off plus$2 shipping in the 48 contiguous states only.
Code: love
Ends: Feb 12 @ 1159pm cst.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Hey divas. The kids are home due to the impending storm so I decided to do my hair today. I'm doing a clay treatment then steam with DB's pumpkin.

I'm glad most of you received shipping notices from ST; I'm still waiting.

SimJam Thanks for that pic. My sis and cousins are in Trinidad for Carnival having so much fun and my state is expecting 30in . Just doesn't seem right.

All the NE divas be safe this weekend.


----------



## Lita

Koils By Nature 25% must spend $40 code-H3BD

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## divachyk

Be safe ladies!!! It's 70+ in Florida. My pics can't compare to that lovely pic posted by @SimJam. Feel better Sim.

@Babygrowth & @Golden75, I love the original boot cut. Which do you like BabyG? Make sure you ladies sign up on AE's website to get a bday coupon.

ETA: I purchased Dermalogica a few days ago on AveYou's sale.  Even with the discount that stuff cost a grip BUT I'm loving how my skin is responding.


----------



## Babygrowth

divachyk said:


> Be safe ladies!!! It's 70+ in Florida. My pics can't compare to that lovely pic posted by @SimJam. Feel better Sim.
> 
> @Babygrowth & @Golden75, I love the original boot cut. Which do you like BabyG? Make sure you ladies sign up on AE's website to get a bday coupon.
> 
> ETA: I purchased Dermalogica a few days ago on AveYou's sale.  Even with the discount that stuff cost a grip BUT I'm loving how my skin is responding.



divachyk Boot cut is my fave but they had a skinny jean that had just the right amount of stretch in it and I can't remember the name. I'm going there within the next 2 weeks to try on jeans again. After the baby (even tho its been almost 10 months) my body has changed a bit but for the better I think. I'm glad dermalogica is working for you!


----------



## divachyk

Babygrowth, I need to try the skinnies. I'm stuck on boot cut.


----------



## Babygrowth

divachyk said:


> Babygrowth, I need to try the skinnies. I'm stuck on boot cut.



Girl, go on to AE and get you a dressing room. Make sure the jeans have at least 2% lycra or you will have to go up a size (I hate that lol!) My alter ego (I call her Nicketta) she shows off in those skinnies lol! And my SO loves it! divachyk


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Welp.  Got my KBN fix taken care of.  I may come back and hit them again before this weekend is over.  Lita  Thanks Girlie.

chebaby  You betta jump on it!.....oke:


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Yep. All the powders you can get on the cheap from Amazon.
> 
> When I call myself foolin' with all that mess, I was getting them on Amazon.
> 
> OT: Did a little non-advertised Sale now I can buy a little something.* You should list that durn HCHL*


 trust me when i say im am strongly thinking about it. i want to get rid of it but dont want to go to the PO. you know how that is.

yea imma go to amazon from now on.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> Welp. Got my KBN fix taken care of. I may come back and hit them again before this weekend is over. @Lita Thanks Girlie.
> 
> @chebaby You betta jump on it!.....oke:


 i gotta go look and see what im missing. i saw something on instagram from KBN but i aint pay  no attention to it lol.


----------



## Babygrowth

Lita said:


> Koils By Nature 25% must spend $40 code-H3BD
> 
> Happy Hair Growing!



I feel like I have to buy something because its 25%! Lol! But I like what I see so far. Probably will be back with what I got!


----------



## Ltown

Hi ladies, and newbies!

I haven't ordered much brought entwine, msvaunghtv and youtuber i follow use it alot and they ahd a sample sale.  I actually forgot that i too ordered ST sample during that sale and hadn't received anything until yesterday email.  I'm shopping the stash still, need to do a tea rinse and protein tx this weekend.  I'm still locked down with homework.

Brownie518, Golden75, and whomever else getting snow, be safe and stay warm.


----------



## natura87

SimJam said:


> stay safe and warm ladies, watching the news about the snow storm to hit the east coast.
> 
> Im home with a stomach flu since yesterday, feeling much better today.
> to warm yall up, here's a pic of sunny jamaica


 

Thats not even right. I'm about to go out into the middle of a blizzard in a few minues and you post this.


----------



## Lita

Original Moxie 40% Ends Feb,14th code-KISSHUG13


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ltown

Hey Ms. LT how are you?  Miss you Girlie


----------



## Lita

Glad to be in the house..This storm is crazy..

*Pre pooing with olive oil mix..


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Ltown

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Ltown
> 
> Hey Ms. LT how are you? Miss you Girlie


 
IDareT'sHair, miss you and everyone too. I'm drowning, sinking to finish school this year, just doing this for $$ for dd to help with school.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Lita

Don't remember if you ever used Ori Organics for the very short time she was around.  Great Products/ bad Attitude & Business Practices, but anyway, I held one to my last jar of Conditioner and want to list some of the ingredients for Brownie518 and chebaby Ltown as we remember Ori Organics:

Purified water infused with Organic Horsetail, Organic Nettle, Organic Burdock root, Organic Rosehips, BTMS, Honey, Flax Seed Oil, Palm Oil, Olive Oil........


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ltown

I can't wait until you get that piece over.


----------



## Golden75

Dayum!  Steaming DB mask and I think a tree just fell in my yard!

Whew!! False alarm!  The guy is plowing the driveway


----------



## Babygrowth

Well, I just bought KBN. I'm excited! Now, idk if I should go to garden of wisdom (skincare) or vitacost (tea and aubrey organics)... hairveda is next week... off to go look at original moxie... thanks Lita for getting the sales posted!


----------



## MileHighDiva

I was considering trying the following products by Oyin:

Hair Dew
Burnt Sugar Pomade
Whipped Butter
Shine & Define

Have any of you tried any of these products?  If so, did you like/dislike them?  Why?

TIA


----------



## IDareT'sHair

This is not the thread for that.  We've tried just about everything.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair said:


> This is not the thread for that.  We've tried just about everything.



IDareT'sHair
You are so right girl. I used QB AOHC - Delish. It makes my new growth feel so moisturized. You are such a jewel! Thanks girly!


----------



## MileHighDiva

IDareT'sHair said:


> This is not the thread for that.  We've tried just about everything.



Noobish, so what would be the correct thread?


----------



## SimJam

natura87 why u going outside in da blizzard?  Thought everyone was to stay indoors.

On another note, forgot my shampoo and conditioner when I went to the salon today.  But they actually use design essentials moiturizing oo and conditioners. My hair actually felt good after.

Hadn't been to the salon since my birthday.  Felt good to have someone wash and twist my hair. May go back to doing this  once a  month.

Sent from my Galaxy Tab 2 using LHCF


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I would use the Search Feature & Search the Oyin Tnread(s) or Start a Thread asking for Oyin Recommendations.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel

Glad it worked for you.  It's definitely a NG Buster.  

Yeah, I mean, we don't do really in-depth product reviews over here.  (Just Saying).  

If someone was really serious about getting a full in-depth review, I personally, wouldn't ask for that in this thread.

There are other threads more suitable for that type of information, that would get you the information you are looking for.  

Or, starting one would help you oin-point what you are looking for.

This thread is all over the place.  And I guess I'm missing some/most of the original posters in here too.erplexed


----------



## IDareT'sHair

SimJam

Thanks for posting that beautiful shot of Jamaica.  

Lawd....At least for me this weekend, it hasn't been snowing.

It's cold as all get out though.


----------



## Beamodel

MileHighDiva said:


> Noobish, so what would be the correct thread?



MileHighDiva
Check the vendor forum for an oyin thread. Or like IDareT'sHair said, do a search for Oyin. HTH


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Beamodel

So, are you going to buy some AOHC? And are you still using DB's transitioning creme?

I have DB's Shea Butter Lotion, I need to 'test'. 

I think I've bought & swapped it twice.erplexed I have a bottle I'm holding on to. 

What did you think was 'different' between AOHC and the BRBC?


----------



## bronzebomb

What is is nooobish?  


Have I been gone too long?

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Beamodel
> 
> So, are you going to buy some AOHC? And are you still using DB's transitioning creme?
> 
> I have DB's Shea Butter Lotion, I need to 'test'.
> 
> I think I've bought & swapped it twice.erplexed I have a bottle I'm holding on to.
> 
> What did you think was 'different' between AOHC and the BRBC?



I will get AOHC once Transitioning cream is done. I love them both.  Yummy!!!! 

BRBC always made my hair feel sticky like glycerin or something, IDK. 

My hair is hit and miss with Shea butter, let me know how that DB Shea butter lotion works for You. 

I decided to DC and try that one from Kizuri. Not sure of the results yet bc I'm under my therapy wrap right now! But 4oz is so small. I think I used abt 2 1/2 oz most likely oh well. I hope it does not perform like Bask. If so I won't be repurchasing it. I did not like bask at all.  Keeping my fingers crossed XX


----------



## Beamodel

bronzebomb said:


> What is is nooobish?
> 
> Have I been gone too long?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using LHCF



bronzebomb
IDK - never heard of it before


----------



## Babygrowth

Well, I'm going to target tomorrow because it apparently carries camile rose now. I've got to see this! I would go tonight but its closed already! Lol!


----------



## MileHighDiva

bronzebomb said:


> What is is nooobish?
> 
> 
> Have I been gone too long?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using LHCF



bronzebomb  Noobish = Noob, newer, not as familiar with the protocol for how you guys do things around here.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

Morning ladies. Hope all of the East Coast ladies are doing well with the snow. Be safe

Did a cassia treatment this week. I wish my hair always looked that way stretched and smoothed out. I wanted to henna but I was rushing. I need to order some more henna. I'm gonng to look on amazon like Lita suggested.

I used the Komaza olive dc. I need to check and see if they still make that one. I would def stock up on the next sale.

I feel like I'm not using anything in my stash and I really wanna order something. That Naturelle and St are calling my name. I gotta wait until after my trip to Vegas next week.


----------



## destine2grow

Hey ladies I have been missing in action. I have truly missed you guys but I have been extremely busy. I have definitely not been taking care of my hair. I have been shopping though. Hope all is well with you ladies.


----------



## Lita

destine2grow said:


> Hey ladies I have been missing in action. I have truly missed you guys but I have been extremely busy. I have definitely not been taking care of my hair. I have been shopping though. Hope all is well with you ladies.



destine2grow Hi & Welcome back....Shopping sounds good to me....

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita

I'm sitting here with Cream & Coco ganache mix on my hair.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@destine2grow Hey Lady! Hope the family is good. I miss all rhe old posters in this thread.

@Lita Mernin' Ms. Lita.

Lemme open my Kizuri pkg.  It's still out in my car.


----------



## Lita

IDareT'sHair said:


> destine2grow  Hey Lady!  Hope the family is good.  I miss all rhe old posters in this thread.
> 
> Lita Mernin' Ms. Lita.



IDareT'sHair Mernin,I'm sitting here with Cream & Coco ganche Ayuvedic mix in my hair..
I mixed it with hot water,milk & honey..It went on really smooth..Didn't rinse out yet.Smells so good.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## natura87

Babygrowth said:


> Well, I'm going to target tomorrow because it apparently carries camile rose now. I've got to see this! I would go tonight but its closed already! Lol!


 

I thought that wasnt until the 17th. Is it every Target or just a select few, cuz my Targets dont have the newer SM line or the KBB yet. Not that I need it...I'm just sayin.


----------



## Lita

IDareT'sHair said:


> Lita
> 
> Don't remember if you ever used Ori Organics for the very short time she was around.  Great Products/ bad Attitude & Business Practices, but anyway, I held one to my last jar of Conditioner and want to list some of the ingredients for Brownie518 and chebaby Ltown as we remember Ori Organics:
> 
> Purified water infused with Organic Horsetail, Organic Nettle, Organic Burdock root, Organic Rosehips, BTMS, Honey, Flax Seed Oil, Palm Oil, Olive Oil........



IDareT'sHair Yes,she had very nice products but a bad attitude & didn't want to take responsibility....She could've been a staple for life..Oh,well.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## natura87

Vonnieluvs08 said:


> Morning ladies. Hope all of the East Coast ladies are doing well with the snow. Be safe
> 
> Did a cassia treatment this week. I wish my hair always looked that way stretched and smoothed out. I wanted to henna but I was rushing. I need to order some more henna. I'm gonng to look on amazon like Lita suggested.
> 
> I used the Komaza olive dc. I need to check and see if they still make that one. I would def stock up on the next sale.
> 
> I feel like I'm not using anything in my stash and I really wanna order something. That Naturelle and St are calling my name. I gotta wait until after my trip to Vegas next week.


 

I'm doing okay. We didnt get hit too bad in my neck of the woods.

I want to buy too but I need to get rid of some stuff in my stash. I am going to give a bagful (*hangs head in shame*) to a local womens shelter next week so that will make some sort of dent...but not much. I have cousins that have 2 young daughters with a ton of hair so I might gift them some.


----------



## natura87

I bought a Shea Moisture 2 pack of their hand cream cus it was on clearance and I am tempted to use it in my hair. 1 smells just like the Coconut and Hibiscus line and the other smells like the line in the beige packaging. I'm at my computer just sniffin it to pass the time.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Lita  She had a very nice Golden Jojoba Conditioner that was thebomb.diggity.com 

We were all over that placing multiple orders errdayand everything. 

We was tearin' up some Ori O.  She had a moisture butter too everyone was jumpin' on too.

The packaging was nice, the Sales were good, the products were excellent BUT that Attitude was SMH a real deal breaker.... 

natura87  Lemme know if you spot any CR or KBB out there.


----------



## Lita

Babygrowth said:


> Well, I just bought KBN. I'm excited! Now, idk if I should go to garden of wisdom (skincare) or vitacost (tea and aubrey organics)... hairveda is next week... off to go look at original moxie... thanks Lita for getting the sales posted!



Babygrowth Original Moxie products are nice,but pricey..Most of the items have a very strong herbal scent..Good thing about moxie,they contain Ayuvedic ingredients.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita

IDareT'sHair said:


> Lita  She had a very nice Golden Jojoba Conditioner that was thebomb.diggity.com
> 
> We were all over that placing multiple orders errdayand everything.
> 
> We was tearin' up some Ori O.  She had a moisture butter too everyone was jumpin' on too.
> 
> The packaging was nice, the Sales were good, the products were excellent BUT that Attitude was SMH a real deal breaker....
> 
> natura87  Lemme know if you spot any CR or KBB out there.




IDareT'sHair Who can forget that butter.yummy..She made plenty $$$ off of us....I think the great reviews got to her head and down hill it went...

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Lita

Yeah Girl.  Maybe it was the Stellar Reviews.... 

Shipping was reasonable.  It was all good. Nice Line.

btw: I just opened my Kizuri Olive & Shea.  Very nice.  Smells good too.  I will be making another purchase.  Soon.


----------



## natura87

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Lita She had a very nice Golden Jojoba Conditioner that was thebomb.diggity.com
> 
> We were all over that placing multiple orders errdayand everything.
> 
> We was tearin' up some Ori O. She had a moisture butter too everyone was jumpin' on too.
> 
> The packaging was nice, the Sales were good, the products were excellent BUT that Attitude was SMH a real deal breaker....
> 
> @natura87 Lemme know if you spot any CR or KBB out there.


 

i walk in there knowing good and darn well I shoulndt by it so the spirits are probably workin for me but against my PJism. 

I just wanna try it. I'll try not to haul. If I see it I'll let you know but my area is usually the last to get anything. My Targets just got SM last summer.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

natura87 Thanks Ms. Natura.  

I keep wondering if the mass production of all these handmade lines, if they will start to add in a bunch of fillers and change the textures and efficacy.

It might be good big business for them but bad for us. *Boo*


----------



## natura87

IDareT'sHair said:


> @natura87 Thanks Ms. Natura.
> 
> I keep wondering if the mass production of all these handmade lines, if they will start to add in a bunch of fillers and change the textures and efficacy.
> 
> It might be good big business for them but bad for us. *Boo*


 

I want quality..I think that may be why CR changed her ingredients...for it to be lest costly to mass produce. I love the Almond Jai twisting butter. I hope my hair likes the newer formulation.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

natura87  I can't see these lines staying the same (quality-wise) once they hit Tar'get, Walgreen or CVS.

Folks have been saying the new Algae has undergone serious changes.  Alot of mold and consistency issues was reported.  

I even heard the Moisture Butter had changed (for the worse).

I have 1 jar of te Original Algae Rx left.  We can still always get it from AveYou or CM.


----------



## natura87

IDareT'sHair said:


> @natura87 I can't see these lines staying the same (quality-wise) once they hit Tar'get, Walgreen or CVS.
> 
> Folks have been saying the new Algae has undergone serious changes. Alot of mold and consistency issues was reported.
> 
> I even heard the Moisture Butter had changed (for the worse).
> 
> I have 1 jar of te Original Algae Rx left. We can still always get it from AveYou or CM.


 

I havent even touched my Algae one yet.. need to get on that.

Yeah, while I like that is more readily available I hate that the quality can suffer. I'd rather it stay hoitytoity  and high quality than for it to be available everywhere and be comparable to Blue Magic.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

Ori was a good company but they did me dirty and gave me attitude wouldn't refund my money. I liked the products  but one went bad fast.

I still can't believe ipn went poof like that. Seems like if we make a big stink they go bye bye.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Vonnieluvs08

Hush Vonnie. Yeah Ori played me cray too. 

IPN was a loose cannon.


----------



## Babygrowth

natura87 said:


> I thought that wasnt until the 17th. Is it every Target or just a select few, cuz my Targets dont have the newer SM line or the KBB yet. Not that I need it...I'm just sayin.



 I just saw it on facebook and I didn't notice a date so I was just going to see if it was there... I'm worried about formula changes so I may not even buy it!


----------



## Babygrowth

Lita said:


> Babygrowth Original Moxie products are nice,but pricey..Most of the items have a very strong herbal scent..Good thing about moxie,they contain Ayuvedic ingredients.
> 
> Happy Hair Growing!



Thanks for the heads up! I couldn't make my mind up so I ended up with nothing! That 40% is good though!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I wouldn't mind mind having another MopTop DC'er (another overpriced brand)


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

IDareT'sHair

T you know I'm right we put a few companies out of business with voicing our opinons loudly. Some folks need us to try them to see if they can withstand the test. Alas many have crumbled. Some have stilled pushed thru.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Lita said:


> *Original Moxie 40% Ends Feb,14th code-KISSHUG13*
> 
> 
> Happy Hair Growing!


 
Lita

On what site?  I entered the code, it didn't workerplexed


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Vonnieluvs08 said:


> *T you know I'm right we put a few companies out of business with voicing our opinons loudly. Some folks need us to try them to see if they can withstand the test. Alas many have crumbled. Some have stilled pushed thru.*


 
Vonnieluvs08

You are right.


----------



## SimJam

MileHighDiva said:


> I was considering trying the following products by Oyin:
> 
> Hair Dew
> Burnt Sugar Pomade
> Whipped Butter
> Shine & Define
> 
> Have any of you tried any of these products?  If so, did you like/dislike them?  Why?
> 
> TIA



hair dew was my boo about a year to 18 months ago, been since replaced by HV moist 24/7

still use the BSP but not often and just on my edges/nape when doing a sleek bun or puff. For me it seems to leave a film on my hair and it doesnt play nice with other products.

havnt tried the others, mainly because I over Oyin


----------



## Lita

IDareT'sHair said:


> Lita
> 
> Yeah Girl.  Maybe it was the Stellar Reviews....
> 
> Shipping was reasonable.  It was all good. Nice Line.
> 
> btw: I just opened my Kizuri Olive & Shea.  Very nice.  Smells good too.  I will be making another purchase.  Soon.



IDareT'sHair Did you try it?

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita

IDareT'sHair said:


> Lita
> 
> On what site?  I entered the code, it didn't workerplexed



IDareT'sHair I just tried it too & it didn't work.I sent them a pm..

*Original Moxie site..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## robot.

Glad my SSI arrived today.

I got an email saying I got a package (i checked my phone in the middle of a nap). Had a dream I walked across that windy *** parking lot to the main office for my package and turned out it was a tshirt!   I was like "why the hell did i even order this. i ain't have to come out here for that!"

ooh I was mad.


----------



## Lita

robot. said:


> Glad my SSI arrived today.
> 
> I got an email saying I got a package (i checked my phone in the middle of a nap). Had a dream I walked across that windy *** parking lot to the main office for my package and turned out it was a tshirt!   I was like "why the hell did i even order this. i ain't have to come out here for that!"
> 
> ooh I was mad.



Robot What a dream..lol..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita

IDareT'sHair Orginal Moxie emailed me back..They it's for the appearal & if you want a hair item,they will send you an invoice...Nope,I don't want no cloths,that's ok.
I only order when moxie has a sale...

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## robot.

Anyone else with SSI have levels marked on their bottles? My two deep conditioners say 'level 1' and the avocado said 'level 3.' Maybe these are old labels?

But I'm glad the storm didn't slow it down any!


----------



## Golden75

robot. said:


> Anyone else with SSI have levels marked on their bottles? My two deep conditioners say 'level 1' and the avocado said 'level 3.' Maybe these are old labels?
> 
> But I'm glad the storm didn't slow it down any!



robot. -  mine have levels.  I think there is an explanation on SSI site, or there use to be.


----------



## Lita

Washed out my overnight pre on Saturday from Friday,EVOO mega care mix,Raspberry Ganache Cube 2hrs,washed Coco Mallow bar...This made my hair super moisturized,after I Dc with Naturelle Grow Slippery Elm....Got MOISTURE over load..Lol..Using MHC Soy butter to seal,put things back in order...Hair feels fab.

*I left the Raspberry bar mix in too long..The tenet upstairs had a leak..I went to check it out.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Brownie518

divachyk said:


> @IDareT'sHair, I ordered my HH on 28 Jan and you?





IDareT'sHair said:


> @divachyk
> 
> Feb 1st



I ordered on the 31st...no ship notice yet

IDareT'sHair
divachyk


----------



## divachyk

IDareT'sHair and Brownie518, I received my HH yesterday. I emailed HH to see if they upgraded my Jar of Joe to 4oz since my ship notice / invoice indicated it was 2oz. HH had not invoiced me yet so I thought for sure it wasn't upgraded but it was a pleasant surprise to see the larger one in the box. I heard back from HH yesterday (ironically enough) to indicate yes they upgraded and they had not got around to invoicing me yet.  I would get my money upfront!


----------



## Beamodel

divachyk said:


> IDareT'sHair and Brownie518, I received my HH yesterday. I emailed HH to see if they upgraded my Jar of Joe to 4oz since my ship notice / invoice indicated it was 2oz. HH had not invoiced me yet so I thought for sure it wasn't upgraded but it was a pleasant surprise to see the larger one in the box. I heard back from HH yesterday (ironically enough) to indicate yes they upgraded and they had not got around to invoicing me yet.  I would get my money upfront!



divachyk
She did a swap for me which meant I needed to pay more. She didn't invoice me until after she had already shipped my products. I would want my money upfront too. But I guess she must trust that u will pay it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

She got really, really busy during that last Sale 26% and had to get folks to help her get orders out, hence most of the spillage and the 1/2 filled bottles.

She was so busy tryna' get stuff out, that she didn't re-check alot of things her help had done, which caused her some problems with some of her orders. I'm sure after that, things have been corrected.

Hopefully, she'll get everything out soon and will check things before sending out. And get all caught up on invoicing etc.......

You KNOW I asked what happened.....


----------



## robot.

IDareT'sHair said:


> She got really, really busy during that last Sale 26% and had to get folks to help her get orders out, hence most of the spillage and the 1/2 filled bottles.
> 
> She was so busy tryna' get stuff out, that she didn't re-check alot of things her help had done, which caused her some problems with some of her orders. I'm sure after that, things have been corrected.
> 
> Hopefully, she'll get everything out soon and will check things before sending out. And get all caught up on invoicing etc.......
> 
> You KNOW I asked what happened.....



I wish I knew of a local artisan I would help fill and package orders. It seems like simple, comfy work. And I like providing good CS.

Like if I had a business, believe I'd be putting my cousins to work and maybe even some of the babies if I had to


----------



## Beamodel

robot. said:


> I wish I knew of a local artisan I would help fill and package orders. It seems like simple, comfy work. And I like providing good CS.
> 
> Like if I had a business, believe I'd be putting my cousins to work and maybe even some of the babies if I had to



Robot
I agree ^^^


----------



## IDareT'sHair

robot.  I have no doubt.... you would be successful.

Yeah, you have to go back and check/recheck orders even then.  

If she wasn't in ATL, I'm sure you would/could lend a helpful hand.


----------



## robot.

IDareT'sHair said:


> robot.  I have no doubt.... you would be successful.
> 
> Yeah, you have to go back and check/recheck orders even then.
> 
> If she wasn't in ATL, I'm sure you would/could lend a helpful hand.



 thanks!

How has your cowl/scarf been holding up? I wanted to make you another but stopped crocheting once i started sewing  I do have some scarf ideas in mind. I just need to find the right fabric.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@robot.

Perfect. And I get mad compliments.

You are so "crafty". That's Great. You got Skillz

The same thing kinda happened with Hydroquench. Innodated with Sales & Fulfillment can get overwhelming when you need reliable help to help you get through a large Sale. 

Especially when you work, in school or raising a family.

But you still have to be responsive and cordial to your customer base and keep them informed. I haven't had any problems with either. 

Now that durn IPN was altogether another story.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Lita

What did Original Moxie say?


----------



## Lita

IDareT'sHair said:


> Lita
> 
> What did Original Moxie say?



IDareT'sHair They said its for the clothing,but if you want to buy hair products in addition,they will send you a invoice..

*I just want the hair product..Only way I can afford moxie is when they have a sale...

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## bronzebomb

I purchased the Original Moxie Hair Bling and Curl Junkie Curl Enhancing fuel from CurlMart.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Lita

bronzebomb said:


> I purchased the Original Moxie Hair Bling and Curl Junkie Curl Enhancing fuel from CurlMart.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



bronzebomb The moxie hair bling is just that..BLING..gives you super shiny hair,with-out being sticky.


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Beamodel

Soultanicals 20% off = SELFLOVE20
Until 2/15/13

ETA code update


----------



## Babygrowth

Beamodel said:


> Soultanicals 20% off = SELFLOVE
> Until 2/15/13



I'm done with them for a little while! I hope everyone got there stuff. I got mine today. Haven't opened it yet.

Last night I used HH Mango Colada, SSI carrot and pumpkin seed defrizzer, and sealed with STNL Marula muru; soft smooth hair! If I flatironed my hair today it would be swangin', soft, and shiny.


----------



## Golden75

My ST is out for del today .  Dey bet' not leave my ish in the snow/rain.


----------



## robot.

The SSI avocado is ridiculous! :lovedrool: I've always wanted to try it and had high hopes for it and the moisture is crazy. I thought the consistency was a little odd for a conditioner (very thick but runny, like syrup) but it gives it amazing slip. I'll have to see if I can use it as a leave-in too. It feels amazing in the shower.

Not impressed with the gel on the first run. But I'll try again later.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My Soultanicals Arrived today!

Thinking about ordering during this Sale:

Wrappers Delight
Sorrell's Kink Drink


----------



## chebaby

chello ladies
decided to stay home from work today and these damn neighbors are driving me crazy. why they gotta slam doors and stuff??? and that damn little rat bastard dog barks err time they open or slam a door.
anyway im pissed at butters n bars. them bastids sent me my hibiscus and coconut oil but not my amla, talking about its on back order. ooooohhhhh they make me sick. if i was petty id make a video about it. they luck i got my amla from sage other wise i wouldnt have been able to do my hair.

im sitting now with my amla on. this time its just amla olive oil and water. had it on since about 3pm and gonna rinse about 6. im think of warming some coconut oil and running that through my hair after i rinse instead of a conditioner we will see how that turns out lol.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@chebaby 

They need to refund you something for that. They should have told you it was back ordered, so you could have the Option to cancel the entire order.

That makes me mad Che.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> They need to refund you something for that. They should have told you it was back ordered, so you could have the Option to cancel the entire order.
> 
> That makes me mad Che.


girl im pissed. im thinking about cancelling the order but then ill still have to order from amazon or something. im thinking of sending them an email to let them know how upset i am.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@chebaby

I would definitely send her the email. She's always been pretty responsive the times I've ordered from her. Her shipping is way over the top.

I still think she should have let you know it was back ordered and you would be getting a partial order & given you the option of cancelling that order especially after taking this long.


----------



## Babygrowth

robot. said:


> The SSI avocado is ridiculous! :lovedrool: I've always wanted to try it and had high hopes for it and the moisture is crazy. I thought the consistency was a little odd for a conditioner (very thick but runny, like syrup) but it gives it amazing slip. I'll have to see if I can use it as a leave-in too. It feels amazing in the shower.
> 
> Not impressed with the gel on the first run. But I'll try again later.



Girl, I used it as a leave in one timebecause my hair just couldnt/wouldn't get right and it made my hair feel awesome!


----------



## natura87

Soultanicals is having a sale.....just might bite.

Took my braids out.


----------



## Ltown

Hello ladies! I hope everyone doing well especially NYorkers, NJersey

I don't know how good ST is but I'll have to miss this current sale since I'm still waiting to get my products. IDareT'sHair, I was shock you were selling Claudie It's good to regroup from the stash and make $$ sometime we PJ do have too many things that are sitting pretty. I'm pretty much narrow down my pj to HV, HH, and claudie. I will be giving my shea moisture to my sister I like HV tea moisturizer better.


----------



## Golden75

Got my Soultanicals - dabbled a bit in it last night - Wrappers Delight and the Hair Blaze/Glaze sample.  Hair feels nice, and my baby hurrs laid themselves down!  That Glaze is super slippery!  I don't know what  it is supposed to do, but anything slippery is my friend.

I was annoyed at the amount of tape on the packaging, mainly the Sorrel.  I get not wanting product to spill, but the tape leaves a sticky residue. May be I can use nail polish remover to clean off the bottle.  I did send them a feedback email to change that tape!


----------



## Beamodel

Happy Mardi Gras Ladies...


----------



## Lita

Golden75 I'm like this glaze stuff..I used it yesterday & my edges remained in place,no crunchy feel...Nice & slippery...Only needed a little..This is a keeper.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Golden75

Lita said:


> @Golden75 I'm like this glaze stuff..I used it yesterday & my edges remained in place,no crunchy feel...Nice & slippery...Only needed a little..This is a keeper.
> 
> Happy Hair Growing!


 

Lita - I know!  I asked how to use it, she said on wet hair.  But I used on dry hair and really like it.  I think it will be excellent at detangling either way.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Golden75 @Lita

I had a sample of the CurlBlazeGlaze in my Package


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Beamodel @Lita @Brownie518 @Golden75 @Babygrowth

Somebody betta' tell me how to use Fluffalicious?


----------



## Golden75

@Lita & @IDareT'sHair & all the lovlies that got the ST Curl Blaze - Ayo says: 

"The Hair Glaze is a detangling gel glaze and it offers a slight hold, great for twistouts and wash and go's."


----------



## chebaby

chello ladies
i took off work  yesterday cause i just didnt feel like coming in and then today im not feeling too well but came to work anyway.
i have a feeling today is gonna get on my nerves.

my hair feels nice on the other hand. i did that amla treatment and i loved it i kept putting warm coconut oil  on my wet hair and then putting KBN conditioner or top. then rinsed and added kckt and more coconut oil. my hair feels so good right now. and i used aloe vera gel to do my bun


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

Hmp.  Well It's about time.  

pm'ing y-o-u  Did you check Tar'get for Kern 'nem?  Or is it too early?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ltown

Girl...I was waayyy overstocked on Claudie.  Hence the mini Sale.  I knew I probably wouldn't get to it in the near future.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Okay....I see Fluff can be used both on Damp or Dry Hair


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Hmp. Well It's about time.
> 
> pm'ing y-o-u Did you check Tar'get for Kern 'nem? Or is it too early?


 i dont even know when its supposed to come to target. they need to come on and release a date. im ready to get my hands on those reformulated water down replicas


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Hey divas. I was about to get some ST but realized the sale was only on body stuff .

Wanted to get some vatika frosting from HV but it's not on the site.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

Gurl.....I thought you were somewhere still standing in Line waitin'


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> Hey divas. *I was about to get some ST but realized the sale was only on body stuff *.
> 
> Wanted to get some vatika frosting from HV but it's not on the site.


 
curlyhersheygirl

Really Curly?  How'd I miss that?


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair Yeah I had my cart all done and the code wouldn't work so I went to the home page and realized it was only the body stuff.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Gurl.....I thought you were somewhere still standing in Line waitin'


 
when i find out the date imma be out there like the boys be out there for them new sneakers imma be cutting in line and err thang.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> when i find out the date imma be out there like the boys be out there for them new sneakers imma be cutting in line and err thang.


 
chebaby

Gurl...They'll still have Plenty of Coconut Oil & Wata'd down mess left when you get there...

And you know that stanky baby-poop-goop will still be there on the shelf.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> Yeah I had my cart all done and the code wouldn't work so I went to the home page and realized it was only the body stuff.


 
@curlyhersheygirl

I went out there and still didn't see that. 

But you're right, the code failed.erplexed

That's some mess right there.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair I was so disappointed.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Gurl...They'll still have Plenty of Coconut Oil & Wata'd down mess left when you get there...
> 
> *And you know that stanky baby-poop-goop* will still be there on the shelf.


  @ poop goop you a mess.
i dont know why im so eager to try them products knowing they aint gonna be the same. but imma get it though


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> @ poop goop you a mess.
> i dont know why im so eager to try them products knowing they aint gonna be the same. but imma get it though


 
@chebaby

Girl, You know that was some ugly, stanky mess. Errtime I think about them chargin' $25.00 

@curlyhersheygirl That's a hotmess Curly and wrong. 

At least KBN is 25% and that made me happy.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair I just got some stuff from KBN and BJ responded so I got my Vatika frosting and amala rinse


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Girl, You know that was some ugly, stanky mess. Errtime I think about them chargin' $25.00
> 
> @curlyhersheygirl That's a hotmess Curly and wrong.
> 
> At least KBN is 25% and that made me happy.


 girl i was filming my product stash video and came accross that jar and it was so wet and oily. nono: she so wrong for that.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl

That's Nice Curly. I really like KBN. 

Glad you got your VF too.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> girl i was filming my product stash video and came accross that jar and *it was so wet and oily*. nono: *she so wrong for that.*


 
chebaby 

EEWWWWW  Like a Big Messy Full Diaper.

Wrong on So many Levelserplexed


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> EEWWWWW Like a Big Messy Full Diaper.
> 
> Wrong on So many Levelserplexed


 well now that you put it that way lmao.
yea its so gross. i cant believe i even made myself use it that one timeerplexed


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby 

Like the GPB Video.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Like the GPB Video.


 thank you.
im so glad i started using this again. i cant believe i stopped in the first place. it really is


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby 

Like the Cassia Video & Misc.  I still think you should list that HCHLerplexed

My Claudie sold in like 5 minutes flat.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

Girl, I've been tearing up some Cocosta Oil Lately. 

I'm completely out of JBCO and have been for a minute. 

But I need that weightiness, so I've been using Cocosta.  I'm glad I had it in my stash


----------



## Lita

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Beamodel @Lita @Brownie518 @Golden75 @Babygrowth
> 
> Somebody betta' tell me how to use Fluffalicious?



IDareT'sHair Hi! It can be used on wet,damp or dry hair..I like to use it on freshly washed hair,on top of my leave-in as a moisturizer.Then I seal with something on top..It works all ways..lol

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Like the Cassia Video & Misc. I still think you should list that HCHLerplexed
> 
> *My Claudie sold in like 5 minutes flat*.


 thanx girl. i know that video was all over the place lol.
im still thinking about listing it. i really dont have high hopes for those products at all

what you buy from the profits? i know you got something.


IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Girl, I've been tearing up some Cocosta Oil Lately.
> 
> I'm completely out of JBCO and have been for a minute.
> 
> But I need that weightiness, so I've been using Cocosta. I'm glad I had it in my stash


 cocasta is the truth i got me a bottle but havent even touched it.

im back on coconut oil and am loving it im falling back in love with all the old stuff.


----------



## Beamodel

Lita said:


> IDareT'sHair Hi! It can be used on wet,damp or dry hair..I like to use it on freshly washed hair,on top of my leave-in as a moisturizer.Then I seal with something on top..It works all ways..lol
> 
> Happy Hair Growing!



Back from the parades etc. Mardi Gras was nice this year!

IDareT'sHair 
Try it as a moisturizer


----------



## robot.

I don't think this kinky curly spiral spritz has enough hold for me. I'm going to try the SSI gel one more time with the conditioner left in tomorrow morning and see how it goes. I don't think it has enough hold either.

I might pick up another kiss my face gel since I liked it (though my hair dried crunchy) or try another gel from the health food store.


----------



## robot.

I really want this too click Looks so yummy  I'm saving it for when my hair is longer though lol


----------



## Beamodel

When did HydroQuench shipping go up to $8.95? I was just bored and checked her out on art fire and my jaw dropped behind that.


----------



## Babygrowth

Hey ladies! I also got the curl glaze and instantly went blank on how the heck I'm sposed to use it! Lol! I tried the afro love scalp rub today. Its definitely a scalp butter; for some reason I was expecting it to be like hair grease but its not. I had to really work it a lil bit to get it loose but once it was on my finger it was smooth (if that makes sense) smells like a fruity mint and left my hands a little greasy. My hair seemed to soak it up so I will try again tmrw and use a bit more and see what happens. Glad I got the sample because I would probably not have been happy with the full size. Jar of joe has me spoiled. I love creamy hair stuff. I'm going to use it up tho so I can stretch my lil 2oz joj out until the 4oz comes.


----------



## Golden75

Bee Mine is having a sale tomorrow 20% off $15 or more - started thread on Vendor side w/ code.

Thinking bout that DC'r - but I'll probably wait.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@chebaby *cough* Well, also, I did a little behind the scenes sale w/one of my regular customers...... 

So with that I got my KBN. 

On the Claudie Sale, I got a family sized jar of N'joi's Herbal Hair Dressing.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Babygrowth Thanks for the review on the Scalp Rub. *scratches it from list*

Golden75  BM DC'er is worth it.....


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby *cough* Well, also, I did a little behind the scenes sale w/one of my regular customers......
> 
> So with that I got my KBN.
> 
> On the Claudie Sale, I got a family sized jar of N'joi's Herbal Hair Dressing.


  you got some good stuff. 
and lmao @ regula customers

chello ladies

hair is still in a bun. ive been smoothing coconut oil on it. i cant believe ive been without coconut oil for so long. vatika frosting dont count. it aint the same lol. its not as silky as regular coconut oil. and i like that this coconut oil is in a bottle.

i filmed the video of one of my product bins. ill upload it tonight.
i guess ill have to do a bin a day cause with the way i talk aint no way imma be able to film all the bins in one video lmao.


----------



## Babygrowth

I'm mad its going to take 2 weeks before I see any of my products! I wanna use them now! Lol! Especially my marie dean coffee DC! This has been on my list forever!!!


----------



## bronzebomb

off Topic

I'm sick of AfroVeda.  Her customer service is poor and it takes darn near 3 weeks to get her products.  She always has a new issue as to why she can't get her products to you quicker.  If it's not the vendor sending the wrong order, it's the little children in the 3 world country not being able to mix her exotic concoctions (J/K).  when will she finally get her act together?

end of rant


----------



## Babygrowth

Babygrowth said:


> I'm mad its going to take 2 weeks before I see any of my products! I wanna use them now! Lol! Especially my marie dean coffee DC! This has been on my list forever!!!



I got a shipping notice from hairveda today! So I'm eating these words!  I can't wait!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

Hey Ms. Che.  Thangs are in da' mail.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My Hairitage came today.  So I guess I'm just waiting on KBN & N'joi.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Hey Ms. Che. Thangs are in da' mail.


 thank you 

i went through my stash today and found those olive oil NH products i was telling you about. i actually love the smell of the butter. imma try it tonight since i gotta wash my hair in a few days anyway if it messes  up i just wash it out lol.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> thank you
> 
> *i went through my stash today and found those olive oil NH products i was telling you about.* i actually love the smell of the butter. imma try it tonight since i gotta wash my hair in a few days anyway if it messes up i just wash it out lol.


 
@chebaby

Which one? I sent you the Protein Rx.


----------



## mkd

Hi girls!  chebaby, I just subbed to your channel.


----------



## robot.

DC'd with the banana brulee this morning and left in a little of the avocado condish. Hair is so soft and touchable. I don't usually like to leave in rinse conditioners but this one is really nice. 

Tried the gel again and this thing has no hold.  oh well. I'll pick up different one tomorrow. 

Also gonna try and finger twist chunky sections of hair. I think it'll give me a cute look. I need to take pictures too to document if the curly girl method really does get rid of this frizz.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

mkd

Hey Lady!:blowkiss:


----------



## natura87

Made a care package for my sisters friend in college. She is natural...and I'm trying to downsize...so she wil be the proud recipient of some stuff/ I gave her a nice amount.

Stopped by a local womens shelter and donate 2 and a half bags.That is regahdamndiculous. Over the years (not recently) I acquired so much stuff, if it was on sale/clearance I bought it up and I just decided enough is enough and that I have to downsize. The lady was so excited when she saw the bags, and when I mentioned that there were ethnic products as well her face lit up. Mostly on the ground stuff.

Walking out I felt a weight literally lifted off my shoulders.Lord knows how much those bags weighed.

My stash is now much more "do-able". To a normy it might still look like a lot but its drastically decreased.

If I come in here talking about hauling somebody anybody for the love of god and all that is holy smack some sense into me cuz from 2008 until early 2012 I clearly had no problem acquiring enough conditioner to condition all of Rwanda.


----------



## natura87

Conditioned with the Beauticurls leave in, applied the Shea Moisture hair milk in the green bottle (almost done with that) and sealed with a Sally's Argan oil.

Hair feels nice and got a compliment on it today.


----------



## natura87

bronzebomb said:


> off Topic
> 
> I'm sick of AfroVeda. Her customer service is poor and it takes darn near 3 weeks to get her products. She always has a new issue as to why she can't get her products to you quicker. If it's not the vendor sending the wrong order, it's the little children in the 3 world country not being able to mix her exotic concoctions (J/K). when will she finally get her act together?
> 
> end of rant


 

Never bought from her and between this reason and the inconsistencies ...I just dont think I ever will.


----------



## mkd

Hiya IDareT'sHair! How are you


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Babygrowth

Marie Dean is good. 

I still have a 12 ounce Coffee I need to crack open. 

I was suppose to be using MD = Jan, Feb, March and haven't done it.

It's so thick. The Perfect Winter/Steaming DC'er. 

I did start on a Jar of Mango Papaya, but yesterday ended up using Enso Cacao instead.

I need to get into my MDean. I wanna finish up a jar of Enso (since it's open 1st). I have 3 DC'ers open. (Personal Limit).


----------



## IDareT'sHair

mkd

Good to see You Lady!  I miss you.  Hope things are good.


----------



## Babygrowth

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Babygrowth
> 
> Marie Dean is good.
> 
> I still have a 12 ounce Coffee I need to crack open.
> 
> I was suppose to be using MD = Jan, Feb, March and haven't done it.
> 
> It's so thick. The Perfect Winter/Steaming DC'er.
> 
> I did start on a Jar of Mango Papaya, but yesterday ended up using Enso Cacao instead.
> 
> I need to get into my MDean. I wanna finish up a jar of Enso (since it's open 1st). I have 3 DC'ers open. (Personal Limit).



You and chebaby are why I bought them. Plus a few others I saw DCing with them so I bit the bullet and got them. You know I'm a $20 and under type of gal so I feel these must be worth it!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Babygrowth

It should last you a while.  She has some really, really, good DC'ers.  I just love them all.

They are pricey.  But they are so thick/dense and the rinse so clean.  They are perfect to Steam & DC with.  Which other one did you get?


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Which one? I sent you the Protein Rx.


 its called the olive oil repair butter or something like that.


mkd said:


> Hi girls! @chebaby, I just subbed to your channel.


 thanx girl.
long time no see


----------



## chebaby

since yall speaking of marie dean, i need to use my stuff too. i love the coffee and kokum deep conditioner but ive been saving it cause i only have one jar and dont plan on ordering from her for a while. she take too long to ship for my liking.
i need to try those thick detanglers i got from her.


----------



## divachyk

HH marshmallow is a keeper. Creamy, smells delicious (like marshmallows) and is hydrating. I will repurchase.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> since yall speaking of marie dean, i need to use my stuff too. i love the coffee and kokum deep conditioner but ive been saving it cause i only have one jar and dont plan on ordering from her for a while. *she take too long to ship for my liking*.
> *i need to try those thick detanglers i got from her*.


 
@chebaby

WOW! You think she takes a long time to ship? I thought she shipped fast. I know she ships Fed-Ex. (And I know you hates dat)

Them detanglers are thick. Which ones did you get? That 3n1 you can use to Cowash, L-I or DC.



divachyk said:


> *HH marshmallow is a keeper. Creamy, smells delicious (like marshmallows) and is hydrating. I will repurchase.*


 
@divachyk

That Marshmallow is a Huge HIT! Lawd...Errbody talmbout that.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *its called the olive oil repair butter or something like that.*


 
chebaby

Probably Olive & Moringa or something like that.  I have that too. 

Oh...*cough* I'm waiting on the BINS Videos!


----------



## Lita

divachyk said:


> HH marshmallow is a keeper. Creamy, smells delicious (like marshmallows) and is hydrating. I will repurchase.



divachyk Yes,this is my staple...Love this.

IDareT'sHair I can't get enough of this stuff..She put her foot in this..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita

Did not have luck with Soultincals Master Cleanse or Curl Milk leave-in.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Babygrowth

IDareT'sHair said:


> Babygrowth
> 
> It should last you a while.  She has some really, really, good DC'ers.  I just love them all.
> 
> They are pricey.  But they are so thick/dense and the rinse so clean.  They are perfect to Steam & DC with.  Which other one did you get?



I got the olive and wheat berry protein DC. IDareT'sHair I needed a protein DC besides my okra reconstructor and figured why not. One day I'm going to get the seaweed and rice Dc and the 3 in 1 illipe conditioner...


----------



## Babygrowth

Lita said:


> Did not have luck with Soultincals Master Cleanse or Curl Milk leave-in.
> 
> Happy Hair Growing!



Didn't you have the kinky milk too? How was that one for you? Lita


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> WOW! You think she takes a long time to ship? I thought she shipped fast. I know she ships Fed-Ex. (And I know you hates dat)
> 
> Them detanglers are thick. Which ones did you get? That 3n1 you can use to Cowash, L-I or DC.
> 
> 
> 
> @divachyk
> 
> That Marshmallow is a Huge HIT! Lawd...Errbody talmbout that.


 well ive only ordered from her once but i remember her sending me an email with a date my order would ship. and i think that date was like a week or two from my order date. i think

i have the coconut lime detangler and the mango detangler. they are both super thick and im not sure how they are gonna detangle being so thick and all. i think i will just use them as stylers and leave ins.

shoot i should try the mango one this weekend.

i think im also gonna try the bask cocao deep conditioner.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Probably *Olive & Moringa* or something like that. I have that too.
> 
> Oh...*cough* I'm waiting on the BINS Videos!


 yea thats what it is. i need to get around to trying it. i like the texture so far

lol imma upload it tonight.
and probably film my leave in bin too. its my favorite bin i LOVE me some leave ins.


----------



## Babygrowth

Lita said:


> divachyk Yes,this is my staple...Love this.
> 
> IDareT'sHair I can't get enough of this stuff..She put her foot in this..
> 
> Happy Hair Growing!



I can't wait til mine comes in the mail. I love the mango colada. I'm probably going to use it again on Sunday.


----------



## Lita

Babygrowth said:


> Didn't you have the kinky milk too? How was that one for you? Lita



Babygrowth That was better,gave nice amount of moisture,but it's lighter,more of a spring/summer product..It's an ok product.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita

Serenzo Beads code-LOVE for 1 item 10%,2 items 20%,3 items 30%,4 items 40%,5 items 50%..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita

B.A.S.K-Whisky Hair Soak..Looks interesting.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Beamodel

Lita said:


> B.A.S.K-Whisky Hair Soak..Looks interesting.
> 
> Happy Hair Growing!



Lita 
It does but my track record with bask isn't too good so I will take a pass and wait on reviews


----------



## Babygrowth

Lita said:


> Serenzo Beads code-LOVE for 1 item 10%,2 items 20%,3 items 30%,4 items 40%,5 items 50%..
> 
> Happy Hair Growing!



Lita! Dag! I just said I shouldn't buy anything and here you go! I'm really interested in Sarenzo!!! Plus their shipping rates ain't bad at all... maybe I need to give up the forum for lent! Lol! Nah, ain't happening.


----------



## Lita

Beamodel said:


> Lita
> It does but my track record with bask isn't too good so I will take a pass and wait on reviews



Beamodel I hear you..I'm just looking at it for know...Looking.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita

Babygrowth said:


> Lita! Dag! I just said I shouldn't buy anything and here you go! I'm really interested in Sarenzo!!! Plus their shipping rates ain't bad at all... maybe I need to give up the forum for lent! Lol! Nah, ain't happening.



Babygrowth This month,really focusing on skin (supply's)..Lent-following up on projects,staying on top of things (home),prayed-up as always..

*I'm doing one big sale purchase...That's it..Takeing a pause.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita

Ambrosia-14-15th free box of chocolate with every order...

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Babygrowth

Lita said:


> Babygrowth This month,really focusing on skin (supply's)..Lent-following up on projects,staying on top of things (home),prayed-up as always..
> 
> *I'm doing one big sale purchase...That's it..Takeing a pause.
> 
> Happy Hair Growing!



I need to focus on skin as well... I went to garden od wisdom and they suggested products for me but idk. The only products I'm interested in is the pumpkin cleanser, apple serum, and the eye serum. Needless to say I need more than that! Maybe I'll revisit butters n bars...


----------



## Babygrowth

My Marie dean will be shipped on Feb 26th, my hairveda is here now! I may make another purchase... off to look at skincare stuff...


----------



## bronzebomb

here's your *Oyin Handmade* newsletter coupon code for 10% off: 
oyinlove


----------



## Lita

Babygrowth Hi! Yes,G.O.W has very nice items for your skin,pumpkin cleanser is pretty good...You should also check out MUAC-Makeup Artist Choice,you can send them a pm & they will reply before the day is over...I buy my skin peels/masks from them & toners..Platinum Skincare,have a very good Gy 10% wash & Anti-oxidant mask...

Pretty & Pink,have nice Asian skincare items...The Snail masks are awesome, have to order more..If you live near Asian shopping areas,look into it.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## robot.

My bonnets arrived today and I'll probably sell them on the exchange forum. I can't see myself ever using them.  I just had to buy something. Idk, maybe it's because my hair is so short. The bonnet would be good for sleeping in rollers/flexrods, I suppose.


----------



## Ltown

Happy Valentine ladies!


----------



## bronzebomb

Ordered the new Monoi Oil from Carol's daughter and it has shipped!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

**Clears Throat**

Made my 1st b.a.s.k. Purchase:  x1 Whiskey & Vanilla Hair Soak


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair said:


> **Clears Throat**
> 
> Made my 1st b.a.s.k. Purchase:  x1 Whiskey & Vanilla Hair Soak



IDareT'sHair
Let me know what you think of the new addition to their line.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel 

Will be my 1st time trying or buying, so I will let you know errthang, from Shipping Time 1st Impressions, scent etc.....

I just couldn't think of anything else to buy.... 

I can wait on ST'icals, SD, Claudie, Hairitage, Hairveda so this is something 'new' for me.  A new line.  Excited.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair said:


> Beamodel
> 
> Will be my 1st time trying or buying, so I will let you know errthang, from Shipping Time 1st Impressions, scent etc.....
> 
> I just couldn't think of anything else to buy....
> 
> I can wait on ST'icals, SD, Claudie, Hairitage, Hairveda so this is something 'new' for me.  A new line.  Excited.



IDareT'sHair
I can't wait to hear your thoughts too. It intrigued me as well but I have had a great record with liking their products. I might might after I hear a review on it. Her stuff smells good and she might include a sample of something too


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Beamodel 

Me & Brownie was talmbout it today. (She really likes b.a.s.k) And we both enjoy a nice "Soak" or Pre-Rx, so this will be interesting.

I just hope it's not like KBB Pre Rx or Imma be thoroughly ticked off.

Even though it is $22.00 w/Shipping, it's 9 ounces. We'll see.


----------



## Lita

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Beamodel
> 
> Me & Brownie was talmbout it today. (She really likes b.a.s.k) And we both enjoy a nice "Soak" or Pre-Rx, so this will be interesting.
> 
> I just hope it's not like KBB Pre Rx or Imma be thoroughly ticked off.
> 
> Even though it is $22.00 w/Shipping, it's 9 ounces. We'll see.



IDareT'sHair Beamodel Did not like KBB pre..Nope..I hope BASK is better..
I do like BASK skin products..The Yam was/is over rated..

*Cant wait to hear your review..Congrats on your first BASK purchase.


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Lita said:


> *Did not like KBB pre..Nope..I hope BASK is better..*
> I do like BASK skin products..*The Yam was/is over rated..*
> 
> Happy Hair Growing!


 
@Lita 

I'm telling you right now, Lita, Imma be ticked if I wasted $22.00.  

At least with the KBB Pre, it was "Free" with a $25 purchase.erplexed

See..that's why I've been hesitant to spend my money on b.a.s.k.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Lita
> 
> I'm telling you right now, Lita, Imma be ticked if I wasted $22.00.
> 
> At least with the KBB Pre, it was "Free" with a $25 purchase.erplexed
> 
> See..that's why I've been hesitant to spend my money on b.a.s.k.


 
Lita

..................


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair - FYI -  I liked the BASK body cream condensed custard.  At some point I may purchase, only had a sample.  I do like the YAM -  I put it in top of my DC's after I've steamed to seal it in.  Would I purchase again?  May be if on sale.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Lita
> 
> I'm telling you right now, Lita, Imma be ticked if I wasted $22.00.
> 
> At least with the KBB Pre, it was "Free" with a $25 purchase.erplexed
> 
> See..that's why I've been hesitant to spend my money on b.a.s.k.



IDareT'sHair
I hope it works out well. $22 is a lot but fingers crossed XX

I never tried KBB pre


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Beamodel

That KBB was/is Stank in a Jar. It's Slimey, Brown and didn't do much of anything and it cost $25.00.

IPN had some pretty nice Pre-Rx's. Shi Naturals has a nice Pre-Poo Buttercreme but she charges a grip to ship. 

I think BFH also had a couple of Soaks they called Drench that was pretty nice. 

I also had a Palm Oil Pre-Rx I got one time from QVC and Phyto has a nice tingly one too

But your basic Oil or DC gets the job done. This week I did a coconut oil soak and it was great.

Read up a little on Hydral Fatique, although I don't shampoo much.

ETA: Silk Dreams has that "PRE" but I haven't tried it yet.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> **Clears Throat**
> 
> Made my 1st b.a.s.k. Purchase: x1 Whiskey & Vanilla Hair Soak


  IDareT'sHair, i cant believe you you finally pulled the trigga and ordered from bask.


----------



## natura87

Golden75 said:


> @IDareT'sHair - FYI - I liked the BASK body cream condensed custard. At some point I may purchase, only had a sample. I do like the YAM - I put it in top of my DC's after I've steamed to seal it in. Would I purchase again? May be if on sale.


 

IMO the YAM is nice but it is nothing special. I'd get it if it were on sale but its not anything I have backups of (like CJ Smoothing Lotion). Its..just okay. I bought mine last year and I've used it...maybe twice and barely made a dent.

I should use it this weekend.

The condensed custard is overrated. The smell is really nice but it isnt moisturizing enough for my skin in Upstate NY winters. I might try it on my hair next time I twist.


----------



## natura87

IDareT'sHair said:


> **Clears Throat**
> 
> Made my 1st b.a.s.k. Purchase: x1 Whiskey & Vanilla Hair Soak


 

I want to try these....all the new products sound really nice. 


The Silk and Honey Latte is really nice too. Light but moisturizing.

Imma need her to have a bigger sale though...15-20% doesnt do it for me.


----------



## Beamodel

I brought Claudie Kahve Lotion. I hope I like it. But the crazy part is, I'm about to braid my hair in micros. I might braid it tonight. I dnt know yet!


----------



## Brownie518

Hey, ladies. I finally got my account straight. 

Let's see...I've used up Redken Deep Fuel, Destination Hydration, HTN Follicle Booster, Naturelle Grow Balm, LaVida Carrot Conditioning oil, SD Avocado Pudding, and a 4oz Trigger. 

I didn't get anything during the sales, except b.a.s.k. Whiskey Soak and Coco Nilla Oil Drizzle. I woke up just after midnight and missed Claudie's, which I really wanted. I am planning a big reup in March.


----------



## Brownie518

chebaby said:


> IDareT'sHair, i cant believe you you finally pulled the trigga and ordered from bask.




I can't believe it, either chebaby


----------



## divachyk

Lita said:


> Babygrowth This month,really focusing on skin (supply's)..Lent-following up on projects,staying on top of things (home),prayed-up as always..
> 
> *I'm doing one big sale purchase...That's it..Takeing a pause.
> 
> Happy Hair Growing!



Lita, I've picked up a few things here and there but I'm taking a pause also because they are again talking about job cuts & furlough. If furloughed, dh and I will be working 4 days a week with the 5 day without pay. Pretty much equates to a household reduction of income of 45%. erplexed


----------



## Golden75

natura87 said:


> IMO the YAM is nice but it is nothing special. I'd get it if it were on sale but its not anything I have backups of (like CJ Smoothing Lotion). Its..just okay. I bought mine last year and I've used it...maybe twice and barely made a dent.
> 
> I should use it this weekend.
> 
> The condensed custard is overrated. The smell is really nice but it isnt moisturizing enough for my skin in Upstate NY winters. I might try it on my hair next time I twist.


 
natura87 - You're right.  I totally forgot that.  I did like the condensed, I think the scent got me, but it didn't keep me moisturized (but I seem to be having that problem with everything lately) that's probably why I didn't jump to buy it.


----------



## natura87

Golden75 said:


> @natura87 - You're right. I totally forgot that. I did like the condensed, I think the scent got me, but it didn't keep me moisturized (but I seem to be having that problem with everything lately) that's probably why I didn't jump to buy it.


 

Its great in warmer months...but where I live thats only like 6 months out of the year... so its a seasonal item @ best.


----------



## bronzebomb

divachyk - same here.  I wanted to puchase some Extension Plus Weave this weekend, but the were talking about sequestration & furloughs...

I will need that money if Congress doesn't get it together.

so homemade hair-dos for me...


----------



## Beamodel

chebaby

KBB is suppose to be in Target March 18th


----------



## Golden75

natura87 said:


> Its great in warmer months...but where I live thats only like 6 months out of the year... so its a seasonal item @ best.


 

natura87 - Trust, I know about NY weather.  I'm stuck with 2 seasons just like you .


----------



## bronzebomb

3 weeks an no order from AfroVeda.  This is the longest I've waited for any product!


----------



## natura87

Golden75 said:


> @natura87 - Trust, I know about NY weather. I'm stuck with 2 seasons just like you .


 

Warm and Artic. Those are the seasons we get.


----------



## chebaby

Beamodel said:


> @chebaby
> 
> KBB is suppose to be in Target March 18th


 thank you.
i cant wait. i wonder whats in the little jar with the circular top. i fittin to go up in there and snatch all the hair masks

hey ladies
i got second day hair going on today. i rubbed in a good amount of coconut oil i love that stuff.

sunday i plan on doing another amla treatment, them bastids over at butters n bars still aint gimme my amla. imma do amla, hibiscus, brahmi, olive oil and thats probably it. then i think imma follow up with that bask cacoa bark deep conditioner.


----------



## bronzebomb

My February haul!  


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Golden75

Tried the knot sauce for finger detangling.  Lawd it's good and slippery!  Gonna take a nap and see how my hair feels.  I've had a headache all day!


----------



## Lita

divachyk said:


> Lita, I've picked up a few things here and there but I'm taking a pause also because they are again talking about job cuts & furlough. If furloughed, dh and I will be working 4 days a week with the 5 day without pay. Pretty much equates to a household reduction of income of 45%. erplexed



divachyk Wow! What a reduction 45% is a lot..I wish you guys well..Hopefully it will pass soon.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Hey divas. I received my ST order yesterday and I also placed another order during her VDay sale using the new code.

I'll be installing nubian twists tomorrow so I did my hair today and I used the knot sauce as a LI and braided my hair using the fluffalicious. My hair is so soft right now I'll see how it feels tomorrow.


----------



## Lita

Ordered Naturelle Grow new Dc-Herbal Blends,it's made with Blue Malva..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby Brownie518

Hmpf. 

Ya'll need to quit.  

I stayed off that b.a.s.k. Bandwagon long as I could. 

It bet not be nothing like KBB-Stanky-PooPoo


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby @Brownie518
> 
> Hmpf.
> 
> Ya'll need to quit.
> 
> I stayed off that b.a.s.k. Bandwagon long as I could.
> 
> *It bet not be nothing like KBB-Stanky-PooPoo*


  lets hope not. i havent been to the bask site in a while so i didnt even know they had a new product out. imma check it out.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> lets hope not. i havent been to the bask site in a while so i didnt even know they had a new product out. imma check it out.


 
chebaby

Yeah, they got several 'new' thangs.  Go look

Fool'n w/ Brownie518  She done talked me into trying the 'new' Whiskey & Vanilla Hair Soak.  I said it ain't Volka 

It's $22 for 9 ounces which is better than $25 for 4 ounces of poop-in-a-jarerplexed


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Duplicate post


----------



## divachyk

bronzebomb said:


> divachyk - same here.  I wanted to puchase some Extension Plus Weave this weekend, but the were talking about sequestration & furloughs...
> 
> I will need that money if Congress doesn't get it together.
> 
> so homemade hair-dos for me...



bronzebomb, I'm so sick of the terms sequestration and furlough. Congress need to stop playing. Being out of work like that will drain the savings quick! Ltown does this impact you also?


----------



## divachyk

I ordered some Soultanicals despite posting about a reduction in income  It was only $25 so it didn't set me back too badly. I got some dash the ash and hershea polishing fudge. I will post a review when I get it. 

I've been enjoying Carol's Daughter body jelly. I'm very impressed.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@chebaby

Waiting On:

KBN
Naturelle Grow
Komaza

My N'joi CreationS 12 ounce Herbal Hair Dressing came today.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Yeah, they got several 'new' thangs.  Go look
> 
> Fool'n w/ @Brownie518  She done talked me into trying the 'new' Whiskey & Vanilla Hair Soak.  I said it ain't Volka
> 
> It's $22 for 9 ounces which is better than $25 for 4 ounces of poop-in-a-jarerplexed


im about to go look now. 
 @ it aint vodka.
girl i get mad err time i think about kern nem


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Waiting On:
> 
> KBN
> Naturelle Grow
> Komaza
> 
> My N'joi CreationS 12 ounce Herbal Hair Dressing came today.


i see you got some good stuff coming in especially KBN.

forgot to mention i used up a bottle of KBN conditioner yesterday. got o ne back up.


----------



## chebaby

im tempted to purchase bask yam nectar but i cant fathom putting straight honey textured stuff in my hair.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *im tempted to purchase bask yam nectar but i cant fathom putting straight honey textured stuff in my hair.*


 
chebaby

That's another one w/mixed reviews.  That's why I've never been in a rush to buy.erplexed


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> That's another one w/mixed reviews. That's why I've never been in a rush to buy.erplexed


 yea i aint in no rush to buy that. plus i get a feeling you gotta steam with it and you know i dont steam nearly as much as i should


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

You need too Steam more.  Especially after your Amala Rx's.  

Gurl...I'm addicted to Steamin'.

I didn't use up anything.  My Enso is still holding on.  And I have x1 16 ounce b/up of the Cacao & x1 16 ounce of the SeaBuckthorn.

....I still have a decent sized Enso Stash *cough - le sigh*


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

Hey Che, If this b.a.s.k. is just kinda meh..that will kill the rest for me. *crosses fangas*

divachyk  Let us know how ST'cals body stuff is.


----------



## Babygrowth

divachyk said:


> I ordered some Soultanicals despite posting about a reduction in income  It was only $25 so it didn't set me back too badly. I got some dash the ash and hershea polishing fudge. I will post a review when I get it.
> 
> I've been enjoying Carol's Daughter body jelly. I'm very impressed.



Hey divachyk! I got that dash the ash and that stuff is dense like shea butter but it left my skin so soft and glowy. I save it for my feet because I love coconut oil for the rest of my body more than anything.I don't like the musky spicy smell either...


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> You need too Steam more. Especially after your Amala Rx's.
> 
> Gurl...I'm addicted to Steamin'.
> 
> I didn't use up anything. My Enso is still holding on. And I have x1 16 ounce b/up of the Cacao & x1 16 ounce of the SeaBuckthorn.
> 
> ....I still have a decent sized Enso Stash *cough - le sigh*


 imma start steaming again. i just hate setting mine up. you know i got a table top one.

yea you do have a nice size enso satsh. you lucky


IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Hey Che, *If this b.a.s.k. is just kinda meh..that will kill the rest for me.* *crosses fangas*
> 
> @divachyk Let us know how ST'cals body stuff is.


  you aint giving them no chances lmao.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby 

Nah Gurl..I don't wanna get hooked on no b.a.s.k. 

Hey, When did QB OHHB start being in a bottle?  I just saw that in the Stash Part #1 from:heated:

And you know what I'm talmbout.....


  It's like a bad accident.  I can't stop looking at it.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Nah Gurl..I don't wanna get hooked on no b.a.s.k.
> 
> Hey, When did QB OHHB start being in a bottle? I just saw that in the Stash Part #1 from:heated:
> 
> And you know what I'm talmbout.....
> 
> 
> It's like a bad accident. I can't stop looking at it.


 it wasnt that bad lmao.
girl i think she put it i n a bottle a few months ago when all the packaging changed. i think its good its in a bottle. it was dumb to put goop in a jar in the first place


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *it wasnt that bad lmao.*
> girl i think she put it i n a bottle a few months ago when all the packaging changed. i think its good its in a bottle. it was dumb to put goop in a jar in the first place


 
chebaby

Umm....Yeah..it really was.....  Jeezus 

Serriously tho'


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Umm....Yeah..it really was..... Jeezus
> 
> Serriously tho'


  you got me over herr laughing so hard.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

Okay...Lemme ask you this:  Um...Did you watch it after you made it?


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Okay...Lemme ask you this: Um...Did you watch it after you made it?


 yea and i was like dang i really dont have that much


----------



## Lita

IDareT'sHair said:


> chebaby
> 
> That's another one w/mixed reviews.  That's why I've never been in a rush to buy.erplexed



IDareT'sHair The Yam is over rated..You need to use it during spring/summer...I have not repurchase.....In this weather you can steam with it.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *yea and i was like dang i really dont have that much *


 
@chebaby

Gurl.I.just.can't. That.is.a.mess.


----------



## chebaby

Lita said:


> @IDareT'sHair The Yam is over rated..You need to use it during spring/summer...I have not repurchase.....In this weather you can steam with it.
> 
> Happy Hair Growing!


 erplexed yea i think ill pass on that.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Gurl.I.just.can't. That.is.a.mess.


 you notice like 40% of the products i was like "my friend sent me this"


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

WAIT A MINUTE HOLD UP..... Er-Um So, How Many of them Bins like that you say you got?


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> WAIT A MINUTE HOLD UP..... Er-Um So, How Many of them Bins like that you say you got?


 technically??? 
lol there are 6 more bins


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *you notice like 40% of the products i was like "my friend sent me this"*


 
chebaby  Yeah..Beauty

I'd sell that Ouidad and all that other stuff.  You could have a good sale.  

I know that durn Post Office.  But I'd sell some of that stuff you already know you don't like.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> technically???
> *lol there are 6 more bins*


 

I'm Done.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby *Yeah..Beauty*
> 
> I'd sell that Ouidad and all that other stuff. You could have a good sale.
> 
> I know that durn Post Office. But I'd sell some of that stuff you already know you don't like.


 
girl im def. gonna sell the ouidad and that HCHL stuff cause the more i think about it the more i know i wont be able to use it because of the smell. i may keep the hibiscus conditioner though.


IDareT'sHair said:


> I'm Done.


 they small bins though


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Lita said:


> *The Yam is over rated..You need to use it during spring/summer...I have not repurchase.....In this weather you can steam with it.*
> 
> Happy Hair Growing!


 
Lita

Yeah, thanks Ms. Lita.  I read your review in another thread.  

Girl, I wasn't buying it.  I know one thang, that other stuff better be decent.

I'm done.  I'm not getting any SSI (are you?)


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@chebaby

Pfft. 

Gurl...Wasn't nothin' small about them Bins. You got me bent....


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Pfft.
> 
> Gurl...Wasn't nothin' small about them Bins. You got me bent....


  imma do the leave in bin tonight. thats my favorite bin, you know i love my leave ins


----------



## Lita

IDareT'sHair said:


> Lita
> 
> Yeah, thanks Ms. Lita.  I read your review in another thread.
> 
> Girl, I wasn't buying it.  I know one thang, that other stuff better be decent.
> 
> I'm done.  I'm not getting any SSI (are you?)



IDareT'sHair I was going to get some SSI,but I dont know...Have to do some serious repairs around the house..The contractor I hired during the summer,messed up my ruff & I have to do everything over..Talk about MAD




Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Lita

I understand. 

I hate/dread when stuff happens to my house.  It's always more than I want to pay.

I really don't need any SSI right now.  I can wait until maybe MDay.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> imma do the leave in bin tonight. *thats my favorite bin, you know i love my leave ins*


 
chebaby

Is there a Gel Bin?......


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Is there a Gel Bin?......


 kinda lol i sold a few gels so i dont have as many as i used to.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *kinda lol i sold a few gels so i dont have as many as i used to.*


 
You know you can get down on some Gels.


----------



## Lita

IDareT'sHair said:


> Lita
> 
> I understand.
> 
> I hate/dread when stuff happens to my house.  It's always more than I want to pay.
> 
> I really don't need any SSI right now.  I can wait until maybe MDay.



IDareT'sHair I'll catch her Mothers Day...Don't need anything from her either,at this moment.


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Lita

I wanted another Marshmallow and I wanted to try the Pumpkin Defrizzer, but I can wait. erplexed

I found a Darcy Pumpkin Elixir in my stash. I thought I had another one of those. 

SMH.

I sound like @chebaby and her Stash Video.


----------



## Lita

IDareT'sHair If Naturelle Grow comes out with more Dc's...You know..



Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Lita

Yeah, I see Me, You, & Brownie518 jumped all over that one.

I'm with you.  I love some Blue Malva.  And add in some Slippery Elm =


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Lita
> 
> I wanted another Marshmallow and I wanted to try the Pumpkin Defrizzer, but I can wait. erplexed
> 
> I found a Darcy Pumpkin Elixir in my stash. I thought I had another one of those.
> 
> SMH.
> 
> I sound like @chebaby and her Stash Video.


 ...........


----------



## Lita

IDareT'sHair said:


> Lita
> 
> Yeah, I see Me, You, & Brownie518 jumped all over that one.
> 
> I'm with you.  I love some Blue Malva.  And add in some Slippery Elm =



IDareT'sHair Brownie518 I hit paynah real quick..



Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

Hey Che, at least now when them other Stash Vids come out, I'll know what to expect.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *...........*


 
chebaby

Girl..That right there will make a PJ have Nightmares.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Hey Che, at least now when them other Stash Vids come out, I'll know what to expect.


 i stand by what i said, its not that bad half them products was went to me by a friend, i wonder who that was


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Girl..That right there will make a PJ have Nightmares.


 its what dreams are made of lol.


----------



## divachyk

Babygrowth said:


> Hey divachyk! I got that dash the ash and that stuff is dense like shea butter but it left my skin so soft and glowy. I save it for my feet because I love coconut oil for the rest of my body more than anything.I don't like the musky spicy smell either...



 Babygrowth, define musky...like musty musky or egyptian musk musky?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@chebaby oke:Well, start trying them! So, I can hear about them.

I guess if I had bins I'd have an Oil Bin, a Reconstructor/Protein Bin, several DC Bins, a Hair Creme/Lotion Bin and a Grease Bin. 

I'd probably separate the Protein DC'ers (bin) from the Moisturizing DC'er (bin).


----------



## Babygrowth

divachyk said:


> Babygrowth, define musky...like musty musky or egyptian musk musky?



Lol! Egyptian musk-ish divachyk


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Lita

Who all did you buy from VDay?  I got Komaza and I haven't bought Komaza in a long, long time.  

Ever since they discontinued that Intensive DC'er.  I loved that stuff.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

divachyk  That's right.  Thanks for getting that cleared up! 

Musk-y can = Must-y


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby oke:Well, start trying them! So, I can hear about them.
> 
> I guess if I had bins I'd have an Oil Bin, a Reconstructor/Protein Bin, several DC Bins, a Hair Creme/Lotion Bin and a Grease Bin.
> 
> I'd probably separate the Protein DC'ers (bin) from the Moisturizing DC'er (bin).


 you see what i just bumped its beautiful

i had an oil bin but its empty now cause my oils spilled out and i cant clean the bin out you ever tried to clean a whole bin full of oil


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

I commented on you bumping that Stash Thread.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

I can't even imagine cleaning out a Bin Full of Oil. 

I hate spills/leaks/dropping stuff etc....


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> I can't even imagine cleaning out a Bin Full of Oil.
> 
> I hate spills/leaks/dropping stuff etc....


 its gross.


----------



## divachyk

IDareT'sHair said:


> divachyk  That's right.  Thanks for getting that cleared up!
> 
> Musk-y can = Must-y



When I read musky I immediately thought muuuustay! IDareT'sHair


----------



## IDareT'sHair

divachyk 

Me too Girl.  After you said that. Good Catch. 

You know sometimes Eygptian Musk can smell a little 'off'.

Errbody can't do 'musk' cause they end up with 'must'


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Not real fond of SM's Anti Breakage Hair Mask.  

I think the scent gets on my nerves.  Most thankful I only have 1 jar and it's half gone.

Tonight I used it to cowash with *tryna' finish it up* I've also used it as a Pre-Rx on dry hair (before cowashing with something else).

I definitely won't repurchase.  So far, it seems like the only 2 I would consider repurchasing is the Purfication Masque and the Elixir (oil spritz).

But I haven't tried any of the rest of them (and probably won't)


----------



## divachyk

Free Soap Making e-book -- these usually are free for limited times


----------



## Ltown

divachyk said:


> @bronzebomb, I'm so sick of the terms sequestration and furlough. Congress need to stop playing. Being out of work like that will drain the savings quick! @Ltown does this impact you also?


 

divachyk, it definately impact me and like you I'm on a serious budget saving now, I still have to pay dd tutition so I feel you


----------



## natura87

IDareT'sHair said:


> Not real fond of SM's Anti Breakage Hair Mask.
> 
> I think the scent gets on my nerves. Most thankful I only have 1 jar and it's half gone.
> 
> Tonight I used it to cowash with *tryna' finish it up* I've also used it as a Pre-Rx on dry hair (before cowashing with something else).
> 
> I definitely won't repurchase. So far, it seems like the only 2 I would consider repurchasing is the Purfication Masque and the Elixir (oil spritz).
> 
> But I haven't tried any of the rest of them (and probably won't)


 
The Purification masque is amazing. I hate the smell but it works so well. Its not carried at my local Target or Walgreens or CVS or Sallys though.


----------



## natura87

I hear the SM baby lotions can be used in the hair as well. Interesting . I think Tastiredbone and Curlypad have tried it.


----------



## natura87

I kinda wanna try the baby lotions in my hair...the entire SM Baby line is really good. Since I got rid of a boatload of products I wasnt using so...I want to just try these as multipurpose items for both my hair and my boday.

Plus I havent bought anything in a while and I kinda want to.


----------



## felic1

Ladies...Is February 18, a federal holiday? We have a lot of government workers in this thread. Will the mail run on Monday?


----------



## Babygrowth

IDareT'sHair said:


> Not real fond of SM's Anti Breakage Hair Mask.
> 
> I think the scent gets on my nerves.  Most thankful I only have 1 jar and it's half gone.
> 
> Tonight I used it to cowash with *tryna' finish it up* I've also used it as a Pre-Rx on dry hair (before cowashing with something else).
> 
> I definitely won't repurchase.  So far, it seems like the only 2 I would consider repurchasing is the Purfication Masque and the Elixir (oil spritz).
> 
> But I haven't tried any of the rest of them (and probably won't)



I give up on shea moisture. However the baby line is ok. I use the the soap on me and my son. I'm trying burts bees now... I may try their hair line later on down the line if this soap works out... I need on the ground staples so when my other products take two months to arrive I have good organic/natural backups... I hope kbb and CR at target turn out to be good and don't end up on clearance too fast...


----------



## Beamodel

felic1 said:


> Ladies...Is February 18, a federal holiday? We have a lot of government workers in this thread. Will the mail run on Monday?


 
felic1 
It is presidents day


----------



## Ltown

Good Evening ladies! hope all is well, it wet and cold this weekend; why, why always get this way, during the weekday it's 60 degrees. 
IDareT'sHair, I finally got my ST sample; can you believe it was just the sample and it took 3 1/2 weeks. 
I lost my love for SM too got to get rid of some, HV red tea has beat them out, did I say this already this week

Monday 18 Feb is President day, no mail 
chebaby, peek at your channel looking forward to more.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ltown

What did you end up getting from Soultanicals?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

Sending you 3,000 ORS Packets via Fed-Ex 1st thing in the a.m.:buttkick:


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Sending you 3,000 ORS Packets via Fed-Ex 1st thing in the a.m.:buttkick:


throw in a bottle of vo5 please


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *throw in a bottle of vo5 please *


 
chebaby

Oh Sure, I'll throw in a couple.  Do you want Moisture Milks or Tea Therapy.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@chebaby

What Are Your Hair Plans for Today?


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Oh Sure, I'll throw in a couple.  Do you want Moisture Milks or Tea Therapy.


i want the one i can use as a deep conditioner


IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> What Are Your Hair Plans for Today?


i want to do an amla treatment but ill have to run to the store to get plastic caps and i really dont want to. i wonder if i can use a safeway bag


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *i wonder if i can use a safeway bag*


 
chebaby

Girl, use the Safeway Bag.  I'll send you some plastic caps with that other thang.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Girl, use the Safeway Bag.  I'll send you some plastic caps with that other thang.


awww thanks
i saw a girl on yt using a grocery bag so thats what gave me the idea. ill have to make the amla thick so it doesnt drip i can hear the wind blowing at my window so i really dont want to go out for no plastic caps lol.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> awww thanks
> i saw a girl on yt using a grocery bag so thats what gave me the idea. ill have to make the amla thick so it doesnt drip *i can hear the wind blowing at my window so i really dont want to go out for no plastic caps lol.*


 
@chebaby

I'll pop in the mail in the a.m.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@chebaby

What you buyin?

Hey...wait What you durrin' up so early?


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> What you buyin?
> 
> Hey...wait What you durrin' up so early?



I need to get some more kbb hair mask. Other than that I want some bringrahj powder. Sine they call it the king of tresses I'm interested they say it grows hair super fast so I want some.

Girl I been sleep on and off all weekend. Been up since 8amerplexed


----------



## Brownie518

Hey ya'll...whats goin on? Im sitting around with my hair soaked in Trigga. I plan to wash late tonight. DC will be Orange Hibiscus.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518

Hey Lady! Just took some Henna out of the Freezer. 

I may apply on dry/dirty Hair Tuesday (under my wig at work)....

I need to check my Calendar 1st tho', because if I have meetings I won't be able to do it. 

It might stank too much to be around folks.  

But if I'm in the office all day, I may try it.

*cough* Gurl....You need to watch Che's @chebaby Stash #1


----------



## Babygrowth

Hey y'all! I used Mango dip detangling slip as a rinse out today and it was much better than knot sauce at making my hair feel moisturized but it gave me no slip. My hairhad too much water in it already...I think this will be better on damp/dry hair followed up with some oil and that will be some good stuff. It smells good tho and its a nice thickness... will try it next week exactly as I stated above...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Babygrowth

Interesting observation.  Not sure when I'll get around to iterplexed


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel Lita

I think I'm going to really like Kuzuri.


----------



## Brownie518

Hey, T...


----------



## Brownie518

Hey can someone pm me a link to che's you tube? I thought i subscribed but i guess not.


----------



## Beamodel

Brownie518 said:


> Hey can someone pm me a link to che's you tube? I thought i subscribed but i guess not.



I was thinking the same thing. I had the other name but now I can't find her anymore :-(


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair said:


> Beamodel Lita
> 
> I think I'm going to really like Kuzuri.



IDareT'sHair
What did u get? I used the DC and its really nice. Lovely smell of chocolate too. Yummy....


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518 @Beamodel

I hope I didn't get her in troubleerplexed

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GkO-oDuIDy8


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair said:


> Brownie518 Beamodel
> 
> I hope I didn't get her in troubleerplexed
> 
> http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=www.che%20tiandra&source=web&cd=1&cad=rja&ved=0CDIQFjAA&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.youtube.com%2Fuser%2Fthatssoche&ei=Xn0hUcGnEOfW0gHCiICIAw&usg=AFQjCNGB4xoTl3irHElN_90woxBvni8PMA&bvm=bv.42553238,d.dmQ



IDareT'sHair
I just had found her and I came back and saw ur posting. Thx!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Beamodel

I got the Olive & Shea Lotion and the Castor Oil Repair Hair Creme from Kizuri. 

Both seem like they're going to be HITS!...


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> Hey Lady! Just took some Henna out of the Freezer.
> 
> I may apply on dry/dirty Hair Tuesday (under my wig at work)....
> 
> I need to check my Calendar 1st tho', because if I have meetings I won't be able to do it.
> 
> It might stank too much to be around folks.
> 
> But if I'm in the office all day, I may try it.
> 
> *cough* Gurl....You need to watch Che's @chebaby Stash #1



I watched it...


----------



## Brownie518

Im about to start my wash. I cant wait. I love washing my hair


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *I watched it...*


 
@Brownie518

And that was Bin #7.

Lawd....I shole hate to see #1 - #6....


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair said:


> Brownie518 Beamodel
> 
> I hope I didn't get her in troubleerplexed
> 
> http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=www.che%20tiandra&source=web&cd=1&cad=rja&ved=0CDIQFjAA&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.youtube.com%2Fuser%2Fthatssoche&ei=Xn0hUcGnEOfW0gHCiICIAw&usg=AFQjCNGB4xoTl3irHElN_90woxBvni8PMA&bvm=bv.42553238,d.dmQ



IDareT'sHair
I just had found her and I came back and saw ur posting. Thx!


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Beamodel
> 
> I got the Olive & Shea Lotion and the Castor Oil Repair Hair Creme from Kizuri.
> 
> Both seem like they're going to be HITS!...



IDareT'sHair
Make sure you let us know your thoughts in them. She is a nice vendor.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> And that was Bin #7.
> 
> Lawd....I shole hate to see #1 - #6....



I was drooling watching all those products, lol


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel

Upon examination, I like the feel/smell of both. 

I should try the DC'er, but won't buy 4 ounces.


----------



## Ltown

IDareT'sHair said:


> Ltown
> 
> What did you end up getting from Soultanicals?


 
IDareT'sHair, it was just the sample pack: can you believe it took that long: 
 Contents include: a 2 oz knot sauce detangler, 2 oz master hair cleanse, 2 oz afrotastic curl elastic conditioner, 1 oz loc-n-roll hair butter, a 2 oz hydrating kink drink and a BONUS afro pick nested inside a beautiful box or bag!


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> And that was Bin #7.
> 
> Lawd....I shole hate to see #1 - #6....



IDareT'sHair

Girl, i know!!! 

 ...i have a lot of that stuff she has in there


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ltown said:


> *it was just the sample pack: can you believe it took that long: *
> Contents include: a 2 oz knot sauce detangler, 2 oz master hair cleanse, 2 oz afrotastic curl elastic conditioner, 1 oz loc-n-roll hair butter, a 2 oz hydrating kink drink and a BONUS afro pick nested inside a beautiful box or bag!


 
Ltown  Can't wait for you review.  And Um..No..I can't beweave it took that cotton-pickin' long.



Brownie518 said:


> Girl, i know!!!
> 
> *...i have a lot of that stuff she has in there*


 
Brownie518

Yeah, A real reality check......


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair said:


> Beamodel
> 
> Upon examination, I like the feel/smell of both.
> 
> I should try the DC'er, but won't buy 4 ounces.



IDareT'sHair
I know that was my only drawback. I brought two of them but I used about 2 1/2 oz the first time. I might be able to only get three uses out of the two jars. I'm 11 weeks post too so you know I need conditioner on my roots like a mug!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel

I had 2 in a cart last week, but backed it out.  

Yeah....11 weeks? Thangs is getting serious in up there up in there.


----------



## chebaby

chello ladies
up from another nap this weekend been good for some sleep. i havent even done my hair. i slathered it in coconut oil and put it in a bun and ill just do it tomorrow after the gym. lazy.com lol.

T, you didnt get me in trouble. i was playing around editing my siggy and deleted it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

Waiting on:
KBN
b.a.s.k.
Naturelle Grow

I had completely forgotten about Kuzuri until it came.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair said:


> Beamodel
> 
> I had 2 in a cart last week, but backed it out.
> 
> Yeah....11 weeks? Thangs is getting serious in up there up in there.



IDareT'sHair
I know right. Lol.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Hey divas. I just purchased 2 of those combo packs from naturelle grow.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *T, you didnt get me in trouble. i was playing around editing my siggy and deleted it.*


 
chebaby

Chile..Gurl I got scurred.  Being nosy looking for Part II 

Oh, I remembered tomorrow is a holiday, I'll go to the P.O. on Tuesday.

Hmp.  I still hafta work.

OT:  The Spurrrt is all up in these fangas wantin' to hit paynah on somethin'.  I made a Vitacost Cart, but that's not even exciting.


----------



## chebaby

i need some more giovanni direct leave in and kbb hair mask. other than that i think im good on products lol.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl

Those Combo packs are nice. When I 1st found NG, I was tearin' up some Combo Packs.


----------



## Brownie518

Let me go check these combo packs


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> i need some more giovanni direct leave in and kbb hair mask. other than that i think im good on products lol.


 
chebaby 

*cough*  I wanna see Bins 1-6


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Chile..Gurl I got scurred.  Being nosy looking for Part II
> 
> Oh, I remembered tomorrow is a holiday, I'll go to the P.O. on Tuesday.
> 
> Hmp.  I still hafta work.
> 
> OT:  The Spurrrt is all up in these fangas wantin' to hit paynah on somethin'.  I made a Vitacost Cart, but that's not even exciting.


i gotta work too i wont complain though too much 
i started to get something from sage but decided not to.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I thought about getting more Soultanicals, but folks are getting _inconsistent_ results, so I need to wait & see. 

I do want both of those Spritz tho'.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> I thought about getting more Soultanicals, but folks are getting _inconsistent_ results, so I need to wait & see.
> 
> I do want both of those Spritz tho'.


i was gonna get something from them too but ill wait.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 chebaby curlyhersheygirl

Afroveda 25% off $40 *VDay13* 

Just got another email.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@chebaby

Yeah, I have 4 things from them. 

So I need to try them and see waz up, before I spend any more money on that.

But, really....how much can you mess up a Spritz?


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518 @chebaby @curlyhersheygirl
> 
> Afroveda 25% off $40 *VDay13*
> 
> Just got another email.


thats tempting but imma act like i aint know.


IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Yeah, I have 4 things from them.
> 
> So I need to try them and see waz up, before I spend any more money on that.
> 
> *But, really....how much can you mess up a Spritz?*


 dont jinx it youd be surprised.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I ain't foolin' w/Mala right now.  

I have x2 Moringa & Ginseng and x2 Ashlii Amala about 3 Shikaki Oils and she discontinued the other stuff I wanted:

Another Rice Brand Oil
Neem Conditioner
Goat's Milk Conditioner


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> thats tempting but imma act like i aint know.
> 
> dont jinx it *youd be surprised*.


 
chebaby

I knew you were gone say that.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 

I just looked on BFH's site (for something to buy).  I see they have the Pistachio DC'er on Sale for $9.50.

chebaby

I need to look at Sage.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

Is Curly Kinks Closed?  How do you make a Cart?


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Is Curly Kinks Closed?  How do you make a Cart?


hmmm im not sure, ive only purchased it from sage.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> I knew you were gone say that.


 well you know some of these companies dont even try anymore lol.


IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> I just looked on BFH's site (for something to buy).  I see they have the Pistachio DC'er on Sale for $9.50.
> 
> @chebaby
> 
> I need to look at Sage.


i love sage


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *hmmm im not sure*, ive only purchased it from sage.


 
@chebaby Go out there and see if you can add products? 

How do you like that Satin Roots?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

You could have a nice Sale.  What did you end up doing with that TastiKiss stuff?erplexed


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> You could have a nice Sale.  What did you end up doing with that TastiKiss stuff?erplexed


i have no idea what i did with that craplol:


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby Go out there and see if you can add products?
> 
> How do you like that Satin Roots?


i dont see anything that says add to cart
but i see she got a product called oil slick which look good. 
maybe she shut down for a while.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *i have no idea what i did with that crap*lol:


 
chebaby

You pulled out several Neva' gone use.......  I'm sure they would sell.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> You pulled out several Neva' gone use.......  I'm sure they would sell.


i need to go back and look cause i dont even remember what i said that about
i know i said that about miss jessies, why do i keep buying that stuff???


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *i dont see anything that says add to cart*
> but i see she got a product called oil slick which look good.
> maybe she shut down for a while.


 
chebaby

I know. 

I saw several things that looked really good including that DC Ayurvedic Mask.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> I know.
> 
> I saw several things that looked really good including that DC Ayurvedic Mask.


i think sage has everything except the oil slick.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> i need to go back and look cause *i dont even remember what i said that about*
> i know i said that about miss jessies, why do i keep buying that stuff???


 
chebaby

Also Curls Tea, SD's Whip My Hair, you had plenty in there you basically thumbed your nose at'


----------



## chebaby

i just uploaded product stash part 2


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> i think sage has everything except the oil slick.


 
chebaby

Wonder why we can't make up a mock cart?  You know I like making carts.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Wonder why we can't make up a mock cart?  You know I like making carts.


yea that is weird. she the same one that had another online hair store she closed down so.......


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@chebaby

Why can't I find it. pm me the Lank....


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *she the same one that had another online hair store she closed down so.......*


 
chebaby

You didn't put predictions on her did you?


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> You didn't put predictions on her did you?


who me


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

I wasn't aware you had so much DB!  SMH. 

That is a Huge DB Stash.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> I wasn't aware you had so much DB!  SMH.
> 
> That is a Huge DB Stash.


i wasnt aware either lol. i dont even remember purchasing all of them. i probably got them from curlmart i have no idea. but i really do love darcys stuff forgot i have her deep conditioner too.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

You just reminded watching that I ordered from Komaza.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> You just reminded watching that I ordered from Komaza.


what you get?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

IDareT'sHair said:


> Waiting on:
> KBN
> b.a.s.k.
> Naturelle Grow
> 
> I had completely forgotten about Kuzuri until it came.


 
Also Komaza. 

Che just reminded me. I completely forgot I ordered Komaza this timeerplexed

chebaby x2 Scalp Butters


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> Also Komaza.
> 
> Che just reminded me. I completely forgot I ordered Komaza this timeerplexed
> 
> @chebaby x2 Scalp Butters


nice
i gotta look up this kuruzi.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair said:


> chebaby
> 
> Is Curly Kinks Closed?  How do you make a Cart?



IDareT'sHair
She tweeted that as of the 17th, she was no longer accepting orders. I dnt kno why though.

ETA: she only gonna supply to retailers like Sage. So u cnt order from her direct website anymore.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel

Hfump...... Thanks Girl


----------



## natura87

Bought the Shea Moisture lotion(2...cuz they were BOGO 1/2)...used it on my hair...and yeah...Its sooo good.


----------



## natura87

Beamodel said:


> @IDareT'sHair
> She tweeted that as of the 17th, she was no longer accepting orders. I dnt kno why though.
> 
> ETA: she only gonna supply to retailers like Sage. So u cnt order from her direct website anymore.


 

Thats ratchet.


----------



## Shay72

Yep I'm still alive . Haven't bought anything since BF. Did the twists thing and I'm over it. My face is too fat & head too big for alladat. I did get alot of compliments. I wore them for 3 weeks, took them out and wore a twist out for a week which I loved. I still feel like I'm finding twists in my head . I did major pampering on my hair after the twisout and I had the best wash & go eeeeeeeeeeeeeeever! Seriously, I could have been a hair model for the 4A hair type. Perfect pen spring curls. I know it was from being lazy and doing an overnight dc with Qhem's Cocoa Detangling Ghee .

I'm contemplating just getting all of my products on the ground: Target, Walgreen's, CVS, and that BSS here in VA that I haven't made it to. I mean these places carry so many natural lines. My compromise is I want to get one of those subscription boxes monthly. I signed up to be a Beta tester for Curlove and there is another one, Natural Hair Box. I don't think that is out yet. I think that will help with the need to try new stuff every now & again.

Things are still going strong with my baby. I gained 21 lbs of happy/love weight that he said absolutely nothing about. I've lost 18.2 lbs of it so I'm almost there. Then I will want to lose at least 18 more then I will see from there.


----------



## Brownie518

Shay72

Hey!!! Great to hear you and your hair are happy!!!!


----------



## Brownie518

I officially love that Orange Hibiscus more than the Slippery Elm DC.

I finished up Naturelle Herbal Cleansing conditioner, a bottle of Claudie's Leave In, and a bottle of Nourish oil. No purchases yet but I have that Naturelle on the way.


----------



## Babygrowth

Brownie518 said:


> I officially love that Orange Hibiscus more than the Slippery Elm DC.
> 
> I finished up Naturelle Herbal Cleansing conditioner, a bottle of Claudie's Leave In, and a bottle of Nourish oil. No purchases yet but I have that Naturelle on the way.



I'm excited to try it!!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Shay72 I was 'thrilled' to see you & Mr. Baby are doing well. I knew you were MIA for good reason.

@natura87 I Agree. That is Rachet. Oh Well, more monnee for some one else

@Brownie518 N'joi doesn't offer the Family Size of the Ayurvedic Butter "at this time" 

@chebaby I'm still tryna' hit PayNah


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

ETA:  My Naturelle Grow Shipped


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Imma still try to put this Henna on dry hair tomorrow while at work (under my wig).


----------



## Babygrowth

In other news I don't think that Mango dip is for me... I like knot sauce much better at moisturizing and softening my hair. Neither one of them works as a rinse out for me. Knot sauce is great as a leave in and moisturizer. I need to try Mango as a leave in but it was just okay as a moistrizer.My hair was feeling bleh so I tried to moisturize with the mango, oil, and whipped clouds and my hair still felt bleh. So I ended up rewashing my hair...I do like the fluffalicious though! It doesn't weigh my hair down like the marula, it smells better, and I love the texture. I wish I bought this first... I will try mango dip again... I am, however loving Hairitage hydrations mango colada! Consistent soft moisturized hair every time I use it. Definite repurchase. I can't wait til the soft coconut marshmallows finally comes... I'm waiting on KBN, and Hairitage hydrations...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Babygrowth

Nice Review of ST'icals.  Brownie518 is using the Mango Dip as a Cowash or Final R/O, so I will use mine like that. 

I got an 8oz of the Fluff and a 4oz Marula.


----------



## Babygrowth

IDareT'sHair said:


> Babygrowth
> 
> Nice Review of ST'icals.  Brownie518 is using the Mango Dip as a Cowash or Final R/O, so I will use mine like that.
> 
> I got an 8oz of the Fluff and a 4oz Marula.



Maybe I should try it by itself as a cowash... it was just okay as a rinse out after NG herbal cleansing condish... I bought it specifically for cowashing so I want it to work for that purpose... Great job getting the bigger fluff!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Babygrowth said:


> Maybe I should try it by itself as a cowash... it was just okay as a rinse out after NG herbal cleansing condish... *I bought it specifically for cowashing so I want it to work for that purpose*... Great job getting the bigger fluff!


 
Babygrowth

That's what I'm talmbout.  I should pull it & try it tomorrow


----------



## chebaby

chello ladies
hair is looking a mess but thats what i get for trying short cuts. was too lazy to do my hair fully so i just cleansed with kc come clean and then added some kckt. hair looks a mess but i dont have the energy to do it over so im just gonna bun it until i do feel like doing it. no telling when that will be.

im really starting to get worried about my shedding. last time i did my hair before today was thursday. today when i detangled i got a small baseball


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@chebaby Small Baseball uh? You need to Tea Rinse until Summa' 

I know it's an Extra Step, but it really does work.  Or make your Ayurvedic blends w/Tea.  somethin'....

I've been on errbody & they Daddy site looking for something to buy, and I still haven't hit PayNah....


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby Small Baseball uh? You need to Tea Rinse until Summa'
> 
> I know it's an Extra Step, but it really does work. Or make your Ayurvedic blends w/Tea. somethin'....
> 
> I've been on errbody & they Daddy site looking for something to buy, and I still haven't hit PayNah....


 i guess ill have to start mixing my amla powder with black tea when i do my pastes.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *i guess ill have to start mixing my amla powder with black tea when i do my pastes.*


 
@chebaby

Make sure you follow up with plenty of Moisture because both can be drying.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

I wonder if KBN will add this Spritz to my existing order


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Make sure you follow up with plenty of Moisture because both can be drying.


 yea imma really have to start steaming now.



IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> I wonder if KBN will add this Spritz to my existing order


 she might, shes pretty cool from what ive heard.


----------



## Lita

Brownie518 said:


> I officially love that Orange Hibiscus more than the Slippery Elm DC.
> 
> I finished up Naturelle Herbal Cleansing conditioner, a bottle of Claudie's Leave In, and a bottle of Nourish oil. No purchases yet but I have that Naturelle on the way.



Brownie518 I told you...I love the slippery,but this right her is awesome..I like how it melts,smooths & makes my hair strong at the same time..The fresh herbs/pulps is a nice addition...I have used it multiple times & it gets better & better...Love the texture & smell....


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

IDareT'sHair said:


> Imma still try to put this Henna on dry hair tomorrow while at work (under my wig).


 
Ended up slapping this on now.  Will cowash it out in the a.m.  And slap some Marie Dean Mango & Papaya on under my wig (for work).

Come home & finish up.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Lita

Ms. Lita.  Where the Debil you been all weekend?

I was telling Brownie518 earlier today, Imma convo NG and ask her to possibly develop something with Coffee and/or Tea(s).


----------



## Shay72

Brownie518 said:


> Shay72
> 
> Hey!!! Great to hear you and your hair are happy!!!!





IDareT'sHair said:


> @Shay72 I was 'thrilled' to see you & Mr. Baby are doing well. I knew you were MIA for good reason.
> :



Thanks, ladies 

Of course now I said that about getting my stuff on the ground I get that email from Coily Head Chick. I'm interested in her Argan oil if she charges a decent price.

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## IDareT'sHair

So..I slapped that Henna on for an overnight Henna Rx 

(what was I thinking about?) I hope I don't end up with sort of Clown Red.

I rinsed it out with Suave Tropical Coconut. Like it 1,000 times better for Henna Rinsing. Will only buy Suave after I finish up about 6-7 bottles of VO5 (Henna Rinse)erplexed

I didn't even check the color. I just poured Coffee over it and Slapped on Marie Dean. 

I'll wear that to work under my Wig. I hope I don't end up with a Cold. It snowed last night.

I think I'll rinse out the MD after work and Steam with Olive Oil (or maybe Sweet Almond).


----------



## Lita

IDareT'sHair said:


> Lita
> 
> Ms. Lita.  Where the Debil you been all weekend?
> 
> I was telling Brownie518 earlier today, Imma convo NG and ask her to possibly develop something with Coffee and/or Tea(s).



IDareT'sHair I talk to NG 2weeks ago asking about blue Malva dc & Coffee..She came out with the blue Malva & see if she comes out with the coffee next..I'm on it..lol

*I've been looking for Contracters thus weekend..Some one suppose to start this week.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Lita

Great!  We were on the same page with NG


----------



## Brownie518

Hey ladies. Just got home from my meeting. Used some SD Creme de la silk and sealed with Nourish. Got it all wrapped up and smellin good


----------



## Brownie518

I would be fine with Naturelle DCs and BV Smoothie as my only deep conditioners.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@chebaby

Part 2 of the Che Show

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EGxq0Jw_1q4

ETA: Since I'm being called out, I will post pics of my Handmade/Naturals either Friday or Saturday.

I don't own a Camera, so a friend is coming over to post 'em.....

Won't show any of the Salon Brands, will proably do some Oil/Tea/Coffee & a few G.A.'s.

It'a not nearly as bad as it was or could be.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

Hi Brownie-B!


----------



## nemi95

IDareT'sHair said:


> So..I slapped that Henna on for an overnight Henna Rx
> 
> (what was I thinking about?) I hope I don't end up with sort of Clown Red.
> 
> I rinsed it out with Suave Tropical Coconut. Like it 1,000 times better for Henna Rinsing. Will only buy Suave after I finish up about 6-7 bottles of VO5 (Henna Rinse)erplexed
> 
> I didn't even check the color. I just poured Coffee over it and Slapped on Marie Dean.
> 
> I'll wear that to work under my Wig. I hope I don't end up with a Cold. It snowed last night.
> 
> I think I'll rinse out the MD after work and Steam with Olive Oil (or maybe Sweet Almond).



What is Henna Rx and isn't that stuff to hard to leave on overnight? I leave mine on for 2 hrs and I'm still rinsing in the shower for an hour.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

nemi95 said:


> What is Henna Rx and isn't that stuff to hard to leave on overnight? I leave mine on for 2 hrs and I'm still rinsing in the shower for an hour.


 
Mine is super finely sifted like dust.  I've never had any problems rinsing it all out.  This was my 1st time leaving it in that long EVER.

I used BAQ for Chemically Treated & African American Hair. I've never had any problems getting it out


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Part 2 of the Che Show
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EGxq0Jw_1q4
> 
> ETA: Since I'm being called out, I will post pics of my Handmade/Naturals either Friday or Saturday.
> 
> I don't own a Camera, so a friend is coming over to post 'em.....
> 
> Won't show any of the Salon Brands, will proably do some Oil/Tea/Coffee & a few G.A.'s.
> 
> *It'a not nearly as bad as it was or could be*.


  im giving you the side eye like my new boo gave me when i showed him my hair products
and you gonna leave stuff out too this is gonna be epic!!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> im giving you the side eye like my new boo gave me when i showed him my hair products
> *and you gonna leave stuff out too this is gonna be epic!!!*


 
chebaby

Lawd....If you don't Hush Yo' Mouf!

The reason, I just felt like didn't nobody wanna see no Nexxus, Dudley, Affirm stuff.erplexed


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@chebaby

My 

b.a.s.k. 
Naturelle Grow

KBN should ship sometime soon.

OT: I mailed them Plastic Caps. It's only like 2 or 3. SMH. 

I thought I had a whole Bag of those. 

I'll send you a couple more when I re-up.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Lawd....If you don't Hush Yo' Mouf!
> 
> The reason, *I just felt like didn't nobody wanna see no Nexxus, Dudley, Affirm stuff.*erplexed


 true well at least for me lol. i wanna see all them buttas and lotions and what not


IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> My
> 
> b.a.s.k.
> Naturelle Grow
> 
> KBN should ship sometime soon.
> 
> OT: I mailed them Plastic Caps. It's only like 2 or 3. SMH.
> 
> I thought I had a whole Bag of those.
> 
> I'll send you a couple more when I re-up.


 you got some good stuff coming. i just hit paynah on sage for some DM dcc and her buttercream tomorrow imma go and get me some more kbb hair mask.

girl them 2 or 3 caps is just fine i may pick some up tomorrow when i get my kbb so thats good. thank you


----------



## chebaby

when i was doing my stash video i didnt realize how much carols daughter stuff i got. i mean, i know i like her stuff but dang. i got smoothies and milk err where lol.


----------



## chebaby

i think imma mosey on over to amazon and pick up some ayurvedic powders. i want bringraj more than anything.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@chebaby

Mosey on over so you can fill up an 8th Bin. 

Yeah, wonder if some of that is gone be here by Friday?

I started to sit a few things up tonight, but started panickin' sweating thinkin' about it.

I'm just messin' with ya'  You gone be like: "Is dat all???"erplexed

Oh, Komaza shipped too.


----------



## Brownie518

LOL...an 8th bin!!!!!


----------



## Brownie518

I feel like purchasin...


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Mosey on over so you can fill up an 8th Bin.
> 
> Yeah, wonder if some of that is gone be here by Friday?
> 
> I started to sit a few things up tonight, but started panickin' sweating thinkin' about it.
> 
> I'm just messin' with ya' *You gone be like: "Is dat all???"*erplexed
> 
> Oh, Komaza shipped too.


 now you KNOW we aint gonna say nothing like that

an 8th bin


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair. hey girl


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *I feel like purchasin...*


 
Brownie518

So do I Ms. B.  

I just came back from ETSY.  I wanted to get a couple more bottles of Kizuri Naturals but the Sale is over.  I convo'ed her about that.

I also looked at NG's Chamomile & Burdock DC'er.  But I want 12 ounces and it only list 16 ounces.  

I think I convo'ed her about that, but haven't heard back from her.

She did say she'll work on something with Coffee and/or Tea


----------



## Brownie518

T, i might get that 16oz...might as well. I tear her joints up.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> T, i might get that 16oz...might as well. I tear her joints up.


 
Brownie518

Chamomile & Burdock Root sounds wonderful.  I want a jar.


----------



## Babygrowth

Hey ladies. Hope y'all having a great evening so far... I am!  IDareT'sHair  hi! Is the henna you use the same one from mehandi.com?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Babygrowth

Yes.  That's the only place I buy mine from.


----------



## Babygrowth

IDareT'sHair said:


> Babygrowth
> 
> Yes.  That's the only place I buy mine from.



Hmmmm.... that's good to know... I'm going back to that site to peruse some more... that site is pretty awesome...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Babygrowth

I get my Henna, Indigo and Rubber Gloves from there. Always have since 2009


----------



## Babygrowth

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Babygrowth
> 
> I get my Henna, Indigo and Rubber Gloves from there. Always have since 2009



They have this mix for dark brown hair that's also for relaxed hair that I was looking into but I keep wondering about nupur henna... don't know what to try first... IDareT'sHair


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Babygrowth 

I've never tried anything else. Except the 3 things I mentioned. 

One time I thought about trying Cassia, but I spoke with them on the phone and decided to stick with Henna/Indigo to get the results I wanted.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Been foolin' around with this Stash all Evening.erplexed... 

chebaby I want you to know I wouldn't do this for anybody else.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> Been foolin' around with this Stash all Evening.erplexed...
> 
> @chebaby I want you to know I wouldn't do this for anybody else.



awww you know i appreciate it and im gonna cherish those pics FOREVER


----------



## robot.

Hey ladies. I'm selling my SSI tahitian vanilla leave in and macademia fixing gel, if anyone is interested. I'm clearing out things.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *awww you know i appreciate it* and im gonna cherish those pics FOREVER


 
chebaby

I know you do Girl

*durn 4 year old thread*


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> I know you do Girl
> 
> **durn 4 year old thread**


 the pics will always be brand new in my heart


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@chebaby

Welp. I got 'mostly' errthang out & up. 

Decided not to do Teas etc....And *no* Salon Brands, Shampoos, Cheapies 

WOW what a project.....


----------



## robot.

I need to find a moisturizing gel/curly pudding. I tried to leave in the conditioner today and it did not work out. I probably left too much. I would much rather just use a nice curl pudding/gel.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

robot.

This promising ETSY Vendor had a Pudding or 2.  She is offering 15% off until the 23rd.  Alot of her things sound good

http://www.etsy.com/shop/LACENatural


Also: Brownie518 Lita Beamodel Babygrowth Shay72 (Since we discussed this in that Handmade Naturals Thread)


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair said:


> robot.
> 
> This promising ETSY Vendor had a Pudding or 2.  She is offering 15% off until the 23rd.  Alot of her things sound good
> 
> http://www.etsy.com/shop/LACENatural
> 
> Also: Brownie518 Lita Beamodel Babygrowth Shay72 (Since we discussed this in that Handmade Naturals Thread)



IDareT'sHair
Let me go mosey on over there. 

My Coco & Cream shipped.  It took 10 days including weekend. Not bad. I hope I like her stuff.


----------



## robot.

^Thanks. I was just looking at that stuff last week. I sent her a message asking for samples. I don't want to buy full sizes and not like them like the SSI.

Which reminds me to try Curly Kinks...


----------



## Lita

IDareT'sHair Brownie518 I'm loving this Naturelle Grow Herbal Blends Dc..My hair smells good & is very soft..I left it in for 1hr30min..Unreal,Unreal..Waiting for your reviews..Yep.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Lita

Nice review.  I have that, a Chamomile and another Pumpkin Butter on the way.


----------



## natura87

Twisted up using the Shea Moisture lotion (meant for babies but ehh...I'm trying it on my hair). I like it...it doesnt give much definition but it is a good moisturizer, detangler and has good slip. The smell is nice...not too much but at teh same time it doesnts mell like Johnson and Johnsons....its got an earthy floral fragrance to it.


----------



## bronzebomb

From Jessicurl:

For the rest of February, I'm giving FREE SHIPPING on all domestic orders over $25 when you use the code FSFEB251. And, don't fear, international curlies! I haven't forgotten you! All international orders over $25 can take 25% off with the code FEB2528. Wheeeee! Savings for EVERYBODY ON THE PLANET!!! 

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## robot.

This looks interesting, it's a liquid pomade: http://www.amazing-botanicals.com/product/go-green-liquid-pomade

The gel looks good too.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

robot.  The JBCO sounds good too.  And the Shipping is only $3.99 for x2 bottles


----------



## chebaby

today i pulled out my bottle of giovanni sas which i forgot i had and i co washed and used it as a leave in. even though it has the same ingredients as trader joes nourish spa it does not work as well as a leave in.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I'm using some Saravun Castor Creme.  (which was/is) not listed chebaby


----------



## natura87

Took my chunky twists out. I think I finally mastered a twistout. Its taken about 4 years. Holy Toledo, I'll be 4 years natural in about a week.


----------



## Babygrowth

Ladies I need your help. What other products you have or had besides Qhemet has MSM in it? I think Claudies has a serum with MSM too but it has to say MSM. I figured I would ask here first before starting another thread. I don't want to take the supplement because it may be too concentrated since I'm still nursing. I'm definitely getting Qhemet tho... I want to see if it makes a difference in my growth...


----------



## Lita

Beamodel said:


> IDareT'sHair
> Let me go mosey on over there.
> 
> My Coco & Cream shipped.  It took 10 days including weekend. Not bad. I hope I like her stuff.



Beamodel Keep us posted with a review..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Babygrowth DB's peach milk & LI  contain MSM


----------



## Babygrowth

curlyhersheygirl said:


> Babygrowth DB's peach milk & LI  contain MSM



Thanks curlyhersheygirl! I don't know how I missed that before. I'm going to Darcys site right now...


----------



## Lita

Ordered-HairVeda

*Whipped Gelly (staple)
*Omega Hair Vitamin Oil

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## robot.

DC'd overnight with SSI Banana Brulee and left it on while I exercised this morning so I got a nice lil treat. I rinsed with cold water and followed with the KC Spiral Spritz. Hair came out shiny and defined!

But baby! That water was so cold


----------



## bronzebomb

Carol's Daughter:  But any Hair Milk get the Cleansing Milk Free



Also,  I'm NEVER purchasing from AfroVeda again.  I had to put a PayPal dispute in to get my money back.  They never responded!  Just adding to the Never Ever Ever List!


----------



## Brownie518

Lita said:


> IDareT'sHair Brownie518 I'm loving this Naturelle Grow Herbal Blends Dc..My hair smells good & is very soft..I left it in for 1hr30min..Unreal,Unreal..Waiting for your reviews..Yep.
> 
> Happy Hair Growing!



Mine came testerday so i plan to try it next wash. 

Im about to order the new Chamomile and another Orange Hibiscus


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My b.a.s.k came and my Natutrlle Grow.  Getting ready to look at SSI


----------



## Brownie518

I'm about to purchase some SSI...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> I'm about to purchase some SSI...


 
Brownie518

I want that new Coconut Sorbet.  I had that, and a Tahitian Spritz in a Cart, but the Shipping is $7.45 - $5.50 w/o the Tahitian.  

I may wait for Mother's Day.  And Imma need you over in that Show Your Stash Thread.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair

Yes I was just checking out the shipping. I'm wondering if I should get the free shipping or just wait. 

Oh, and as for your stash list...I have no words except to say you have some real good stuff in there.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

Hey Ms. B, I think Imma wait for SSI and jump on some more Saravun.

I need to edit that list to include b.a.s.k. and that other NG


----------



## Brownie518

Whats saravun workin on? i thinkn i have at least 2 each of the Broccoli and Castor hair creams


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair

have you used Naturelle's Leave In? or that other hairdress or whatever it is?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Babygrowth

Claudie Elixir
Tiiva's Elixir
Camille Rose Algae Mask & Elixir
Liquid Gold's Green Magic and LG's Oil
Naturelle Grow's Oil


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518

I did when it/she 1st came out (when I was tearin' it up). 

It's a heavy creme (fruity scent). You should get that Pumpkin Butter. Satiny-Smooth. It's wonderful. You'll love it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

ETA: I don't think imma get Saravun.  I need a Discount on that Shipping.

OT:  I hope I don't have no problems with AV.  

Cause I needs my Shikakai, Ashlii and Moringa.  I can't have her ackin' up on me.erplexed


----------



## Brownie518

From NG, Im getting that Chamomile DC, that Rosemary Parsley pomade, and the 2pc set with Mango Berries conditioner and Herbal Blends DC


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> Brownie518
> 
> ETA: I don't think imma get Saravun.  I need a Discount on that Shipping.
> 
> OT:  I hope I don't have no problems with AV.
> 
> Cause I needs my Shikakai, Ashlii and Moringa.  I can't have her ackin' up on me.erplexed





LOL...I love that Shikakai. Is that one on sale? I see that Methika is...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I did end up getting the new SSI Coconut Sorbet.


----------



## Lita

SSI-
Coco Cream leave-in
Avocado conditioner

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Beamodel

My Cream and Coco order arrived today. My Claudies shipped too.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Beamodel

My b.a.s.k. came (Whiskey/Vanilla Pre-Rx). Fast Shipping. I should have opened & smelled it and see what the consistency is.

Imma go do that right now.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Lita

I made a Cart w/the Nettle Butter/Creme.  Shipping was 6-Bucks. erplexed 

I can't win tonight w/Shipping.


----------



## Lita

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Beamodel
> 
> My b.a.s.k. came (Whiskey/Vanilla Pre-Rx). Fast Shipping. I should have opened & smelled it and see what the consistency is.
> 
> Imma go do that right now.



IDareT'sHair Yes,do tell us the scent & texture..Thanks.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita

IDareT'sHair said:


> Lita
> 
> I made a Cart w/the Nettle Butter/Creme.  Shipping was 6-Bucks. erplexed
> 
> I can't win tonight w/Shipping.



IDareT'sHair Both my items came to $6 for shipping..
Wow! Maybe you can send her a pm.,

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Lita

Conistency is Very Nice!  Can't wait to try it.  Soft & Creamy (like a Hair Creme).  

Not like most Pre Rx's.  You know how most are Runny, Gooey and Syrupy and stanky or Herbally?erplexed  

This looks & smells good.  Now let's hope it performs as good as it looks.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Beamodel
> 
> My b.a.s.k. came (Whiskey/Vanilla Pre-Rx). Fast Shipping. I should have opened & smelled it and see what the consistency is.
> 
> Imma go do that right now.



IDareT'sHair
I'm curious about that one. Please give details on it once you open it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

IDareT'sHair said:


> *Conistency is Very Nice! Can't wait to try it. Soft & Creamy (like a Hair Creme).  *
> 
> *Not like most Pre Rx's. You know how most are Runny, Gooey and Syrupy and stanky or Herbally?erplexed *
> 
> *This looks & smells good. Now let's hope it performs as good as it looks.*


 
@Beamodel

Deets Here!  Very nice looking


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Beamodel
> 
> Deets Here!  Very nice looking



IDareT'sHair
I think I had posted before reading. Lol. Sorry chica.  Sounds promising


----------



## Babygrowth

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Babygrowth
> 
> Claudie Elixir
> Tiiva's Elixir
> Camille Rose Algae Mask & Elixir
> Liquid Gold's Green Magic and LG's Oil
> Naturelle Grow's Oil


Thank you! I looked at all these but I'm scared to take the plunge! Smh...
Maybe I will try liquid gold first... we still have that discount right?



Brownie518 said:


> From NG, Im getting that Chamomile DC, that Rosemary Parsley pomade, and the 2pc set with Mango Berries conditioner and Herbal Blends DC


 Please give a review of the pomade... I've been eyeing that...


----------



## Lita

IDareT'sHair said:


> Lita
> 
> Conistency is Very Nice!  Can't wait to try it.  Soft & Creamy (like a Hair Creme).
> 
> Not like most Pre Rx's.  You know how most are Runny, Gooey and Syrupy and stanky or Herbally?erplexed
> 
> This looks & smells good.  Now let's hope it performs as good as it looks.



IDareT'sHair I'll order next time..Can't wait to hear you review..I'm glad it's not sticky.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Beamodel

Serenzo Beads: ordered

Nettle & Jojoba - Vanilla Cream
Argan & Burdock - Frosted Cupcake
Chocolate Cover Butter - Snickerdoodle


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Lita Yeah, Surprising it is a Creme.

Babygrowth  I know there's others but those were off the top of my head  (no pun intended)


----------



## Babygrowth

IDareT'sHair said:


> Lita Yeah, Surprising it is a Creme.
> 
> Babygrowth  I know there's others but those were off the top of my head  (no pun intended)



Lol! Yeah, I just remembered njoi added a growth butter...


----------



## bronzebomb

Yay! Paypal refunded my money.


My personal do-not-buy list:
1.  Mozeke - mold
2.  Beija Flor - snarky attitude and mold
3.  Afroveda - poor customer service, product stability issues
4.  Njoi Creations - didn't like the product
5.  Bear Fruit - I'm not sure if I trust this company - erplexed

The funny thing is, I like a few things from each of these lines.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Okay ya'll..........................


----------



## Ltown

IDareT'sHair said:


> Okay ya'll..........................



IDareT'sHair, i can't believe you showed it. Well i knew it was grand you got it neat and organized.  Can i shop/swap your stash


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Just For the U1B1 Fam


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair said:


> Just For the U1B1 Fam



IDareT'sHair
It looks so pretty, neat and organized


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair I love those shelves. Nice stash.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Thanks Ladies!

curlyhersheygirl  Home Depot!  Those are in the Garage.  I brought them inside for the shots.


----------



## natura87

IDareT'sHair said:


> Okay ya'll..........................


 

I ......I am just in awe. I cant even begin to.....its just soooo beautiful. 


WOW





http://http://i1191.photobucket.com/albums/z474/veronicaandbetty/fainting.gif


----------



## IDareT'sHair

These are some we used Testing............


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I noticed that you really can't see everything.  The x2 Liters of Oyin Honey Hemp and the Liter of Curls etc.....I noticed the x6 Bear Fruit Hair is not visible. 

I wish we/she would have had more time.  To dissect the shelves better.

btw:  Used up x1 Hairitage Castor Infusion.  No back ups.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair said:


> I noticed that you really can't see everything.  The x2 Liters of Oyin Honey Hemp and the Liter of Curls etc.....I noticed the x6 Bear Fruit Hair is not visible.
> 
> I wish we/she would have had more time.  To dissect the shelves better.
> 
> btw:  Used up x1 Hairitage Castor Infusion.  No back ups.



What, you mean to tell me there are no back ups in all that stash for castor infusion. Lol. Just joking... 

IDareT'sHair


----------



## felic1

IDareT'sHair...I have wanted to see your stash for the longest
Still...I am not far from Ohio. I was there in 2000 for Pastor Rod Parsley's Campmeeting. I really got lost. They had a lot of construction going on. They should be finished now:flyingwit


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel

Reason being...when it first came out, mine was 'hard' so I was on the fence about it and pushed it to the side & decided I didn't care much for it.

But tried it again, and it actually melted on contact *as she stated in the product description*.

I guess I never gave it a fair chance. 

I'm sure at some point I had several jars and either swapped or sold them.

I convo'ed her to see if I could get 1 w/o the Lemon.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My _Koils By Nature_ from the Birthday Sale Shipped. 

Only my 2nd time ordering from them, so far, so good. 

Good CS, Decent shipping prices & fast shipping


----------



## bronzebomb

IDareT'sHair. You are my hair product shero!  Wow, nice stash!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## divachyk

IDareT'sHair, nice stash and so neatly organized. You're giving me some ideas there. Where did you get your stands from? 

My Soultanicals has not yet shipped. Will post a review when I get it.

I used Oyin Hair Dew tonight for the first time. I was impressed.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

bronzebomb  Gurl...You know how we get down up in here!  Thank You!

divachyk Home Depot


----------



## Beamodel

divachyk said:


> IDareT'sHair, nice stash and so neatly organized. You're giving me some ideas there. Where did you get your stands from?
> 
> My Soultanicals has not yet shipped. Will post a review when I get it.
> 
> I used Oyin Hair Dew tonight for the first time. I was impressed.



divachyk
I love oyin hair dew. At first it was hit or miss but now it's a hit all the time


----------



## bajandoc86

IDareT'sHair...chile, what about the stuff in the crisper? LOLOL!

Love the stash pic, very organised mama.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

bajandoc86

Those were included because they are Handmade/Natural 

Mostly the Flat Top Jars because they can go into the Crisper easily and compact.  

The bottles and larger Jars of 'stuff' reside in the Garage.


----------



## Babygrowth

Hey ladies! I think I'm going to try going two weeks with these cornrows in. I was gonna wash today but we'll see... 

Anywhoo, can anyone tell me if brown butter beauty ever has a sale? I really want to try her stuff but I really want a sale...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Babygrowth

She normally offers any where from 15-25% the 25 being rare. 

I like her Stuff. Great Presentation, Excellent CS, fast shipping.

I loved that Neem Oil she had but it's $20.00. I also like the Mixed Greens, the Herbal Rich Hair Butter and the Sweet Milk Detangler was just okay. 

*I prefer a liquid most of the time*

To me, Hairitage's Sprout is identical to her Mixed Greens so I probably wouldn't buy that. Hairitage's is cheaper (with the discount).  

I would definitely re-up on the Herbal Rich Hair Butter and the Neem Oil.

I have x3 of the Babbasu DC'ers, but haven't tried them yet. Will be trying them soon.

I do think, she has a Mothers Day Sale........so time to get those lists made.


----------



## Babygrowth

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Babygrowth
> 
> She normally offers any where from 15-25% the 25 being rare.
> 
> I like her Stuff. Great Presentation, Excellent CS, fast shipping.
> 
> I loved that Neem Oil she had but it's $20.00. I also like the Mixed Greens, the Herbal Rich Hair Butter and the Sweet Milk Detangler was just okay.
> 
> *I prefer a liquid most of the time*
> 
> To me, Hairitage's Sprout is identical to her Mixed Greens so I probably wouldn't buy that. Hairitage's is cheaper (with the discount).
> 
> I would definitely re-up on the Herbal Rich Hair Butter and the Neem Oil.
> 
> I have x3 of the Babbasu DC'ers, but haven't tried them yet. Will be trying them soon.
> 
> I do think, she has a Mothers Day Sale........so time to get those lists made.



Thanks IDareT'sHair! I was looking at her skincare stuff as well as the mixed greens, babassu DC, herbal butter, etc... I can't wait...

My lists keep growing...


----------



## robot.

I got two SSI conditioners and a leave-in from the sale. I wish I got the larger sizes of one of the conditioners but I have enough so it's not a big deal.

I decided to pass on the Lace Naturals and that other site because I'll be getting braids in two weeks, so I'll just use the spiral spritz until then. Then hopefully another sale will come up later.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My Naturelle Grow Chamomile & Burdock Root DC'er musta' came yesterday. 

Just took it out the mail  few minutes ago.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

IDareT'sHair said:


> My* Naturelle Grow Chamomile & Burdock Root DC'er* musta' came yesterday.
> 
> Just took it out the mail few minutes ago.


 
She Super Sized me! 

Hope I like it.


----------



## Ltown

Hello ladies!

Nothing new with hair, still locked down with school another 2 months and my life will be back to normal; maybe not if I get furlough less money to spend. 
IDareT'sHair, what's happening with hairitage I see alot of complaints, never had any problems? I'm still shock you showed your stash, are we going to see hair next?  
Robot, are you still crocheting? come over to knit/crochet forum alot more sharing. divachyk did you give up trying to crochet?

I'm in the market to shop ayurveda but simple, probably find some teas already mix or spray.  Njoi has a great tea mix i need to jump on since she has black history sale.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Ltown I haven't had any problems at all, whatsoever, with Hairitage. I hate to hear that folks are having issues. 

And no....you won't so don't start no mess..... That is not gone happen (at this point)


----------



## natura87

Gonna wash my hair tonight. I have too many things open hanging on by a thread...so tomorrow my hair might smell like 7 different things but I'll have less products.


----------



## divachyk

Ltown said:


> Hello ladies!
> 
> Nothing new with hair, still locked down with school another 2 months and my life will be back to normal; maybe not if I get furlough less money to spend.
> @IDareT'sHair, what's happening with hairitage I see alot of complaints, never had any problems? I'm still shock you showed your stash, are we going to see hair next?
> @Robot, are you still crocheting? come over to knit/crochet forum alot more sharing. @divachyk did you give up trying to crochet?
> 
> I'm in the market to shop ayurveda but simple, probably find some teas already mix or spray. Njoi has a great tea mix i need to jump on since she has black history sale.


 


IDareT'sHair said:


> @Ltown I haven't had any problems at all, whatsoever, with Hairitage. I hate to hear that folks are having issues.
> 
> And no....you won't so don't start no mess..... That is not gone happen (at this point)


 

IDareT'sHair, I've never had issues with Hairtage. Hopefully the company is able to resolve any outstanding. 

Ltown, that thread is just too much for me to keep up with. I haven't given up on it, I've just haven't had time to work on projects. I relied heavily on crocheting to help ease my mind during dh's health scare, now that things are better, I feel that I've allowed myself to slide back to my normal routine which leaves little time to crochet. I'm definitely not going to ditch it though because I do enjoy it. Great mind relaxer.


----------



## Babygrowth

Ltown said:


> Hello ladies!
> 
> Nothing new with hair, still locked down with school another 2 months and my life will be back to normal; maybe not if I get furlough less money to spend.
> IDareT'sHair, what's happening with hairitage I see alot of complaints, never had any problems? I'm still shock you showed your stash, are we going to see hair next?
> Robot, are you still crocheting? come over to knit/crochet forum alot more sharing. divachyk did you give up trying to crochet?
> 
> I'm in the market to shop ayurveda but simple, probably find some teas already mix or spray.  Njoi has a great tea mix i need to jump on since she has black history sale.



I lllloooovvveeee njois tea rinse! None of my teas make my hair feel like hers. I'm thinking about giving up trying to make mixes and buy hers exclusively...


IDareT'sHair said:


> @Ltown I haven't had any problems at all, whatsoever, with Hairitage. I hate to hear that folks are having issues.
> 
> And no....you won't so don't start no mess..... That is not gone happen (at this point)



Aww man! I was praying to catcha glimpse!


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair

Very impressive. Love those shelves, too.
 What stuff did you leave out? Salon, teas, oils...?


----------



## Brownie518

Babygrowth

Thanks for reminding me...i have some Njoi tea. I think i will use it Wednesday. How do you use yours?


----------



## Brownie518

Ive never had ussues with Hairitage either and I order from her regularly. I have a LOT of her stuff, never a problem.


----------



## bronzebomb

IDareT'sHair - I think I'm going to get those shelves

(The best form of flattery is to copy)


----------



## Babygrowth

Brownie518 said:


> Babygrowth
> 
> Thanks for reminding me...i have some Njoi tea. I think i will use it Wednesday. How do you use yours?



At first only under my DC but last time I left it in when I did a tea/avj final rinse and my hair was super duper  Brownie518


----------



## IDareT'sHair

bronzebomb

Yeah, get those shelves. 

They really come in handy.  You can get different sizes/dimensions.

Brownie518

Yep.  No Salon Brands, Oils, Relaxer, Shampoos i.e. EVOO, EVCO, etc


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My Koils By Nature came today!  Fast, fast, fast!

Babygrowth  I did my M-Day list today....(at werk)


----------



## Babygrowth

IDareT'sHair said:


> My Koils By Nature came today!  Fast, fast, fast!
> 
> Babygrowth  I did my M-Day list today....(at werk)



 I want my KBN...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Babygrowth

When did you order & what did you get?


----------



## chebaby

I call myself saving space and getting rid of all those bins I've had since 2005. I purchased this long bin thinking it should everything I had minus what was in product stash #1 but I still need another bin.


----------



## Babygrowth

IDareT'sHair said:


> Babygrowth
> 
> When did you order & what did you get?


IDareT'sHair

Feb. 13th I got the creamy conditioner, shealoe DC'er and a butter in heavenly delight... let me check my email...


----------



## Beamodel

I just got my Claudie Khave moisturizer. I DO NOT like the smell at all. It smells like strong lemons. If I would have known that, I would have gotten it unscented. I dont even think I am going to try it out. I can not get past the smell. This will be up for sale ASAP...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel  Thanks for the review.  If/when I get, it will be unscented.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair

I wish I would have gotten it like that. It reminds me of the smell of the moisturizing DC (that smells like oranges - very strong sent of oranges) not sweet at all.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel

List them both.  I'm sure someone will take them.


----------



## Lita

Dampen hair with warm water,used heritage riser & heritage black coffee cream to moisturize..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair

Hey, T. Whats goin on?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

Hey Lady!  Not much. 

Just rubbed on some Liquid Gold's Ginger Creme, thinking about what I'm going to Cowash & DC with tomorrow.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair

I'm at work right now...finally have a relatively quiet night. Did you see my list?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518 

No, I need to check my email. ....  You saw how crazy mine was.

Did I tell you Naturelle Grow Super-Sized me on the Chamomile Burdock? 

Can't wait to try that one.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

I can't wait to hear your Review on that Parsley Pomade.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> I can't wait to hear your Review on that Parsley Pomade.



IDareT'sHair

I know. I can't wait to try it. Her DCs are doin me right!! 

I can't wait to get my haul on...


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> No, I need to check my email. ....  You saw how crazy mine was.
> 
> Did I tell you Naturelle Grow Super-Sized me on the Chamomile Burdock?
> 
> Can't wait to try that one.


IDareT'sHair

Yeah your list was loooong. Mine isn't too far behind, eitha 

Yeah you mentioned that super size  I'm going to try the Herbal Blends this week.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

You musta' sent your "list" to my work e-mail?  I'll look at it in the a.m...

I will be revising my list 3-4 times.  You lnow how I do. 

I left a coupla' thangs off.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *Yeah your list was loooong. Mine isn't too far behind, eitha *
> 
> Yeah you mentioned that super size  I'm going to try the Herbal Blends this week.


 
Brownie518

I listed a lot of "Place Holders" on Lines I was unsure of.  And naturally, most is dependent on Sales/ %'s  

I'd like to see 30%+

I'm still confused. 

Did the Herbal Blends REPLACE the Slippery Elm, or is the Slippery Elm still available?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

:scratchchWonder who gone have an Easter Sale?


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> You musta' sent your "list" to my work e-mail?  I'll look at it in the a.m...
> 
> I will be revising my list 3-4 times.  You lnow how I do.
> 
> I left a coupla' thangs off.


IDareT'sHair

Girl, you know my list is gonna change every other day 



IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> I listed a lot of "Place Holders" on Lines I was unsure of.  And naturally, most is dependent on Sales/ %'s
> 
> I'd like to see 30%+
> 
> I'm still confused.
> 
> Did the Herbal Blends REPLACE the Slippery Elm, or is the Slippery Elm still available?


 
The Slippery is still available. I'm getting some of that next order (which will be soon)



IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> :scratchchWonder who gone have an Easter Sale?



Oooh, I know! I'm ready!! I think I might order something this week. Just need to decide what...Claudie, HV, SD, Soultanicals, idk


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

I know somebody gone have an Easter Sale. They been payin' attention to how LHCF gets down. 

Between now & then I really need to get down on some stuff.

Whoever has a Sale, I will fill in stuff.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> I know somebody gone have an Easter Sale. They been payin' attention to how LHCF gets down.
> 
> Between now & then I really need to get down on some stuff.
> 
> Whoever has a Sale, I will fill in stuff.


IDareT'sHair

My stash is so depleted it's not even funny. I need to get my game face back on and get down.  I won't be trying to many new things, I want to stock on my favs. 

....although I wouldn't mind trying a couple of those Sarenzo beads creams.


----------



## Babygrowth

So I ended up washing my hair tonite because it was itching like crazy! Anywho, I have added LaceNatural to my wishlist! That masque and leave in is calling out to me...

So my list includes Brown butter beauty,sarenzo beads, komaza care, Lace Natural and Darcys. I want a bigger sale from Naturelle Grow but I will buy it regardless thanks to that 20%... I still want silk dreams but I'm trying to wait until summer since that's when I will be using it. I love Hairveda so I will need a bigger sale so I can stock up on deluxe sizes but I may try to squeeze in another purchase before this sale ends...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> My stash is so depleted it's not even funny. *I need to get my game face back on and get down. * I won't be trying to many new things, I want to stock on my favs.
> 
> ....although I wouldn't mind trying a couple of those Sarenzo beads creams.


 
Brownie518

Pfft.  You keep yo' game face on! 

Those Sarenzo Cremes do sound good. 

Yeah, I plan to fill in extras during M-Day or Easter Sales


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> *Pfft.  You keep yo' game face on!*
> 
> Those Sarenzo Cremes do sound good.
> 
> Yeah, I plan to fill in extras during M-Day or Easter Sales


IDareT'sHair

 I do, don't I?? 

I want the Argan Burdock joint and the Emu one, too.  I might try a few soon. Maybe get the sampler that comes with all that stuff.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518  You & chebaby both stay ready to Hit Pay Nah


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518  You & @chebaby both stay ready to Hit Pay Nah


IDareT'sHair


 So it's just me and che, huh???


----------



## chebaby

Brownie518 said:


> @IDareT'sHair
> 
> 
> So it's just me and che, huh???


 see how she do us


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

You know we stay ready to get that Haul on...........chebaby


----------



## Brownie518

chebaby said:


> see how she do us


chebaby


Oh, good, I'm glad you were here to see how she doin us!!!


----------



## Brownie518

When I get off work on Wednesday, I'm gonna look around and make a short list and get a few thangs, I think.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 chebaby

Somebody gone try to get them Easter Dollas'......I'm puttin' my monneeee on BJ.:dollar:  

Watch! BJ gone jump up & take all that Easter Egg & Peeps monnee...and 'Veda Twinb #2 will be tryna' get the leftovers


----------



## chebaby

Brownie518 said:


> When I get off work on Wednesday, I'm gonna look around and make a short list and get a few thangs, I think.


  you postin pics of your stash????


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518 @chebaby
> 
> Somebody gone try to get them Easter Dollas'......I'm puttin' my monneeee on BJ.:dollar:
> 
> Watch! BJ gone jump up & take all that Easter Egg & Peeps monnee...and 'Veda Twinb #2 will be tryna' get the leftovers


 we already know veda #2 fittin ta have a 40% off sale she been having a lot of those since it all went down  err time you turn around she got 40% off lmao.

bj be straight snatchin folks tax moneeeee


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> we already know veda #2 fittin ta have a 40% off sale she been having a lot of those since it all went down  *err time you turn around she got 40% off lmao.*
> 
> *bj be straight snatchin folks tax moneeeee*


 
@chebaby

BJ gone be snatchin' that Tax Monnee _Faster_ than them Check Cashing/PayDay Lender Stores on the 1st of the Month 

She gone take all that Easter Outfit monneee

Veda #2 I'll get a couple more Oils and a couple more Detanglers with dat Fo'ty.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> BJ gone be snatchin' that Tax Monnee _Faster_ than them Check Cashing/PayDay Lender Stores on the 1st of the Month
> 
> She gone take all that Easter Outfit monneee
> 
> Veda #2 I'll get a couple more Oils and a couple more Detanglers with dat Fo'ty.


 bj dont play. she like a hair product ninja she keeps a kong fu grip  on that moneeeee

veda #2, i dont know what i would get from her. i got all the butters except that coco latte i used to love. maybe i should get that


----------



## Brownie518

chebaby said:


> you postin pics of your stash????



 Nah, not much to see there anymore...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

Veda #2 discontinued some of the stuff I wanted.  She has the Licorice new stuff but it just doesn't sound appealing to me....

I actually can't wait to try that Power Oasis


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518 @chebaby

I wish AveYou would bust on out with somethin' good. 

Then you can get alot of stuff in one place & not pay Multiple Shipping charges. And wait timeserplexed

ETA:  I will be getting another 8 oz KBN Butter


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Veda #2 discontinued some of the stuff I wanted. *She has the Licorice new stuff* but it just doesn't sound appealing to me....
> 
> I actually can't wait to try that Power Oasis


 i know, i saw that but gave it the stank facelol:


IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518 @chebaby
> 
> I wish AveYou would bust on out with somethin' good.
> 
> Then you can get alot of stuff in one place & not pay Multiple Shipping charges. And wait timeserplexed
> 
> ETA: I will be getting another 8 oz KBN Butter


 we use to tear aveyou DOWN ill never forget that time they had 50% off. tore it up. ripped through err thang. computers shut down and err thang


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

Who in the debil want that stanky stuff cause you know it ain't no Red Twizzlers

If AveYou had a Sale I could get:

Jessicurl
HTN
Camille Rose
Donna Marie

etc.............


----------



## Babygrowth

IDareT'sHair said:


> My Koils By Nature from the Birthday Sale Shipped.
> 
> Only my 2nd time ordering from them, so far, so good.
> 
> Good CS, Decent shipping prices & fast shipping



I actually ordered Feb. 8th and it says awaiting shipment... I thought I got an email saying all orders placed the week of the 11th was shipped  I'm going to message them. I'm in no hurry but its almost been 3 weeks...


----------



## natura87

Babygrowth said:


> I actually ordered Feb. 8th and it says awaiting shipment... I thought I got an email saying all orders placed the week of the 11th was shipped  I'm going to message them. I'm in no hurry but its almost been 3 weeks...


 

Thats why I dont mess with them. I had to wait about a month for my order, had to durn near stalk them and then it came in an envelope. AN ENVELOPE.


----------



## Babygrowth

natura87 said:


> Thats why I dont mess with them. I had to wait about a month for my order, had to durn near stalk them and then it came in an envelope. AN ENVELOPE.



 that's what I get for not sticking with my list! Durn chebaby holy grail video! Oh well...  hopefully my Marie Dean will be here soon...


----------



## natura87

Babygrowth said:


> that's what I get for not sticking with my list! Durn @chebaby holy grail video! Oh well... hopefully my Marie Dean will be here soon...


 

It isnt even that good. I'm struggling to finish the leave in and I havent touched either other product yet.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Who in the debil want that stanky stuff* cause you know it ain't no Red Twizzlers*
> 
> If AveYou had a Sale I could get:
> 
> Jessicurl
> *HTN*
> *Camille Rose*
> *Donna Marie*
> 
> etc.............


 exactly. i can only imagine what it smells like lol. you know she iffy about them smells.

oooohhhh i would get though too. with some cj on the side lol. only thing i want from HTN is the lotion. i already got the moisturizing conditioner, leave in and protein conditioner.


----------



## Babygrowth

natura87 said:


> It isnt even that good. I'm struggling to finish the leave in and I havent touched either other product yet.



Wow... I hope I like it or it will end up on the exchange forum... but I don't think I will repurchase. My max waiting time is 2 weeks. 1 for processing another for shipping. It kills me how a company can ship some orders lightening fast and others it takes months! I want to spend my money on companies who are consistent!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Babygrowth natura87

Natura You are right.  Both orders arrived in envelopes.

But I didn't mind, because shipping is reasonable/cheap - and nothing spilled out.

I do like the Butter, but I guess I need to try the CocoShea or whatever conditioner I got for Cowashing before I repurchase any more.erplexed

I also got x2 of the new DC'er. I figure pairing that with Steam will work out fine.  

I will try those tho' before I reup on any more.  

I will definitely purchase another Butter or 2.


----------



## Babygrowth

IDareT'sHair said:


> Babygrowth natura87
> 
> Natura You are right.  Both orders arrived in envelopes.
> 
> But I didn't mind, because shipping is reasonable/cheap - and nothing spilled out.
> 
> I do like the Butter, but I guess I need to try the CocoShea or whatever conditioner I got for Cowashing before I repurchase any more.erplexed
> 
> I also got x2 of the new DC'er. I figure pairing that with Steam will work out fine.
> 
> I will try those tho' before I reup on any more.
> 
> I will definitely purchase another Butter or 2.


Luckily I got one of everything. They all sounded so good and it was a good sale plus free shipping so if like them enough to Contemplate repurchasing next time I will know what to expect... I definitely need co wash conditioners so that's why I got the creamy condish and I have an obsession with deep conditioners...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Babygrowth

One of the Selling Points for me is the fact that they offers 12 oz sizes. I'm done with 8 oz cowashers.

I usually like my DC'er in a Jar.  But I'm willing to give this one a chance.  If not, it will quickly become a Cowash.


----------



## natura87

IDareT'sHair said:


> Babygrowth natura87
> 
> Natura You are right.  Both orders arrived in envelopes.
> 
> But I didn't mind, because shipping is reasonable/cheap - and nothing spilled out.
> 
> I do like the Butter, but I guess I need to try the CocoShea or whatever conditioner I got for Cowashing before I repurchase any more.erplexed
> 
> I also got x2 of the new DC'er. I figure pairing that with Steam will work out fine.
> 
> I will try those tho' before I reup on any more.
> 
> I will definitely purchase another Butter or 2.



If you can afford to charge 20 bucks for some conditioner you can afford a freaking flat rate box IMO...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

natura87 said:


> *If you can afford to charge 20 bucks for some conditioner you can afford a freaking flat rate box IMO...*


 
@natura87

Um...You make an Excellent Point Ms. Lady..... 

You are absolutely correct. I Agree


----------



## Babygrowth

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Babygrowth
> 
> One of the Selling Points for me is the fact that they offers 12 oz sizes. I'm done with 8 oz cowashers.
> 
> I usually like my DC'er in a Jar.  But I'm willing to give this one a chance.  If not, it will quickly become a Cowash.



Yeah, I liked that too! I feel you on the DC. I love scraping a jar empty. I hate angling a bottle upside down at different angles trying to get every last drop out of it or cutting it open... lol


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Babygrowth said:


> Yeah, I liked that too! *I feel you on the DC. I love scraping a jar empty. I hate angling a bottle upside down at different angles trying to get every last drop out of it or cutting it open... lol*


 
@Babygrowth Yeah...When I think DC'ers.....I always think Jar. 

I even using DB Pumpkin as a cowash because of that. 

Maybe that's why I have such a hard time buying Jessicurl DT in the bottle (although folks say it's the same)erplexed

Speaking of DB, they have some new thiungs I wanna try even tho' they weren't on my "newly created" M-Day List.


----------



## Babygrowth

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Babygrowth Yeah...When I think DC'ers.....I always think Jar.
> 
> I even using DB Pumpkin as a cowash because of that.
> 
> Maybe that's why I have such a hard time buying Jessicurl DT in the bottle (although folks say it's the same)erplexed
> 
> Speaking of DB, they have some new thiungs I wanna try even tho' they weren't on my "newly created" M-Day List.



DB is like #1 on my list. Off to peruse there site again... do they normally have a M-day sale?


----------



## natura87

IDareT'sHair said:


> @natura87
> 
> Um...You make an Excellent Point Ms. Lady.....
> 
> You are absolutely correct. I Agree



I'm sorry I just feel some sorta way about this company. I just feel like if I am buying your product the least you can do is pack it appropriately so that nothing breaks. The flip cap came off immediately after I took it out of the envelope. The leave in randomly oozes out of the top and drips down the side.


----------



## natura87

Babygrowth said:


> DB is like #1 on my list. Off to peruse there site again... do they normally have a M-day sale?



DB is bland to me, it gets the job done but it smells and looks like paste.


----------



## chebaby

just placed an order for DM DCC and buttercream. if they come different than the jars i just got from sage im doing a video.


----------



## Babygrowth

natura87 said:


> DB is bland to me, it gets the job done but it smells and looks like paste.



Oh nooooo... if a products smell doesn't knock my socks off I usually end up not using it... aww man...  oh well, I will still give it a whirl... 

Who do you love natura87 That checks all your boxes?


----------



## chebaby

yesterday i used shea moisture shea butter masque as a leave in. havent done that in a while. my hair is still soft but tomorrow imma use DM buttercream on my ends and bun. and i might slather in coconut oil too.


----------



## natura87

Babygrowth said:


> Oh nooooo... if a products smell doesn't knock my socks off I usually end up not using it... aww man...  oh well, I will still give it a whirl...
> 
> Who do you love natura87 That checks all your boxes?



Curl Junkie, Shea Moisture, Hairveda, PBN....Suave, V05...Qhemet...Camille Rose before the changes... The smell of Donna Marie stuff...Bask

I just had a period of mass haulage. I havent hauled in ages.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

natura87  That's terrible.  Thankfully, both my orders arrived w/o incident.  

But I agree, the products are not cheap and should be delivered appropriately.

Other than the Leave-In, what else did you get?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

natura87  Dang Natura!  You tearin' folks up tonight!

I like DB  You goin' in Hard on these folks

Babygrowth  I'm interesting in one of those Coco Bean items.  If memory serves me right, every body usually has MDays (like BF).

Last year I won a nice Marie Dean 4 piece set during the M-Day Giveaway.  (I never win anything) so I was excited.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Finished up: The last of my Trigger (original formula) No back ups.  I'll reorder in the Fall (hopefully).


----------



## divachyk

Tomorrow makes 7 business days and haven't heard a peep from Soultanicals. Website quotes ship times of 7-10 business days and they will notify if orders are delayed beyond 7 business days.


----------



## Babygrowth

natura87 said:


> Curl Junkie, Shea Moisture, Hairveda, PBN....Suave, V05...Qhemet...Camille Rose before the changes... The smell of Donna Marie stuff...Bask
> 
> I just had a period of mass haulage. I havent hauled in ages.



I need to look into PBN and Donna marie again... I think Hairveda is going to get a lot of my money. Everyone seems to love her and now so do I... I really want qhemet to have a sale... I was interested in Camile rose before the changes... I want a 30% off sale for curl junkie; they are like #3 on my wishlist! But I'm too cheap to buy without first having a sale then if I love it I won't mind buying it at 10 or 15% off... shea moisture doesn't do anything for me; however I'm itching to try the purification masque... everyone seems to love that item...


----------



## Babygrowth

IDareT'sHair said:


> natura87  Dang Natura!  You tearin' folks up tonight!
> 
> I like DB  You goin' in Hard on these folks
> 
> Babygrowth  I'm interesting in one of those Coco Bean items.  If memory serves me right, every body usually has MDays (like BF).
> 
> Last year I won a nice Marie Dean 4 piece set during the M-Day Giveaway.  (I never win anything) so I was excited.



Lol! I was thinking the same thing! But I remembered that everything doesn't work for everyone like Claudie's quinoa creams was too sometimey on my hair which made me not want to try anything else but others go hard for Claudie's...

I can't wait until M-day. Are you starting a thread for sales?  IDareT'sHair


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@divachyk Um..Yeah..I think their shipping/wait time is horrible (to be a new-er company) 

They really need to work on that.erplexed


----------



## Babygrowth

divachyk said:


> Tomorrow makes 7 business days and haven't heard a peep from Soultanicals. Website quotes ship times of 7-10 business days and they will notify if orders are delayed beyond 7 business days.



Its sad to say but I'm soooo over soultanicals! The only product I LOVE is knot sauce and I don't think I would order from a line just for one product!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Babygrowth said:


> *I can't wait until M-day. Are you starting a thread for sales?*


 
Babygrowth  And You Know this!......


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I want those ST'cals Kink Drinks but if they keep playin' I'll just order Oyin J & B and call it a day.  Pfft


----------



## Brownie518

Hey, ladies!!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518  I mentioned you in that CD Thread.  Oh & Hi!....


----------



## natura87

IDareT'sHair said:


> natura87  That's terrible.  Thankfully, both my orders arrived w/o incident.
> 
> But I agree, the products are not cheap and should be delivered appropriately.
> 
> Other than the Leave-In, what else did you get?



Thats why even if she had a massive 75% off sale I wouldn't touch it. Its that serious. I know some people swear by it but I just refuse. I have enough stuff so that I will never need it.


----------



## natura87

Babygrowth said:


> I need to look into PBN and Donna marie again... I think Hairveda is going to get a lot of my money. Everyone seems to love her and now so do I... I really want qhemet to have a sale... I was interested in Camile rose before the changes... I want a 30% off sale for curl junkie; they are like #3 on my wishlist! But I'm too cheap to buy without first having a sale then if I love it I won't mind buying it at 10 or 15% off... shea moisture doesn't do anything for me; however I'm itching to try the purification masque... everyone seems to love that item...



I got my CJ when I had a few Groupons. I hauled and didnt look back. Did a SM haul last year, I treat my Qhemet like it birthed Jesus. PBN I bought during a BOGO sale....Camille Rose....IDK... I hope my hair likes the new formulations...if I ever buy it, 

I've only tried a bit of Hairveda but what I tried I liked.


----------



## Brownie518

I'm at work but I'm sure about to start browsing. I want to make a small purchase or two tomorrow. When I get home from work in the morning, I'm going to make some tea, have a seat and  . My Naturelle came today so I won't get more of that (yet ). I'll look at Claudies and Silk Dreams. I forgot HV had that 15% til 3/1, right? Maybe I'll get my rinses...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@natura87

Dang Natura Imma take your Blood Pressure 

Did you just get the L-I or did you get some other thangs?

I hear you tho' Girlie.  You know I can get mad at Vendor Foolishness too.

I *HEART* that Butter

I got:
x1 Oil *like it alot, but probably won't repurchase cause oil, is oil, is oil but it's good*
x2 Deep Conditioners *need to try them. Not wild about the bottle thang*'
x1 Conditioner *need to try*
x1 8 oz Butter *they sent me a sample and I fell in Lubbb*

Wanted the L-I, but right now I'm using more Liquidy L-I's instead of Creamy ones.


----------



## natura87

IDareT'sHair said:


> @natura87
> 
> Dang Natura Imma take your Blood Pressure
> 
> Did you just get the L-I or did you get some other thangs?
> 
> I hear you tho' Girlie.  You know I can get mad at Vendor Foolishness too.
> 
> I *HEART* that Butter
> 
> I got:
> x1 Oil *like it alot, but probably won't repurchase cause oil, is oil, is oil but it's good*
> x2 Deep Conditioners *need to try them. Not wild about the bottle thang*'
> x1 Conditioner *need to try*
> x1 8 oz Butter *they sent me a sample and I fell in Lubbb*
> 
> Wanted the L-I, but right now I'm using more Liquidy L-I's instead of Creamy ones.





The leave in, the hair and body butter and the gel that smells like eucalyptus and wet butt.


----------



## natura87

I want some Soultanicals and some Hairveda.


----------



## Brownie518

natura87 said:


> I want some Soultanicals and some Hairveda.



Me, too...

 wet butt!


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> I want those ST'cals Kink Drinks but if they keep playin' I'll just order Oyin J & B and call it a day.  Pfft


IDareT'sHair

 

What are they doin? I looove that Sorrell!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518

Diva's order is still outstanding. You gotta admit, they are slow. Coffee just made a ST Thread in the Vendor Forum

ETA HH has a 26% off Sale.  I think the Code is 26OFF


----------



## natura87

Brownie518 said:


> Me, too...
> 
> wet butt!



It really smells like wet butt. Thats why I just cant seem to use it. I could easily finish it in 1 use...but the smell. I dont want to go out one day with it in my hair and then people say "Ewww, whats that smell..?" and I'll know its me. 

I dont want that to be my life.


----------



## Brownie518

I just picked up some Hairitage with that 26off code:

Hemp Nostalgia
Tutti Frutti Honey butter cream
Forest Green Forest Blue (that name needs a revisit )


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

I want that Black Coffee.  I went out there earlier, but didn't see it.


----------



## Brownie518

@IDareT'sHair

Its there...thats good stuff.
I think I might soak my hair and scalp with that and let it sit all day long.


----------



## Babygrowth

IDareT'sHair said:


> I want those ST'cals Kink Drinks but if they keep playin' I'll just order Oyin J & B and call it a day.  Pfft


Girl, ain't that the truth... I keep forgetting aboutt them and they're like 2 miles from me...


natura87 said:


> I got my CJ when I had a few Groupons. I hauled and didnt look back. Did a SM haul last year, I treat my Qhemet like it birthed Jesus. PBN I bought during a BOGO sale....Camille Rose....IDK... I hope my hair likes the new formulations...if I ever buy it,
> 
> I've only tried a bit of Hairveda but what I tried I liked.


Wait... groupons??? I need to start checking those emails more frequently... groupons are awesome!


----------



## Babygrowth

IDareT'sHair said:


> Brownie518
> 
> I want that Black Coffee.  I went out there earlier, but didn't see it.



I may have to get this next time but I feel like I'm cheating on joj! Lol!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Babygrowth  Me too! Cheatin' on Joe! 

But it is the bomb.com  More Lotion-y than a Creme/Butter.

It's nice.  With a light Latte Scent.  I just wish it didn't cost so much.


----------



## natura87

Babygrowth said:


> Girl, ain't that the truth... I keep forgetting aboutt them and they're like 2 miles from me...
> 
> Wait... groupons??? I need to start checking those emails more frequently... groupons are awesome!



Oh, that was late 2011. Most are unopened and still taped up...like the liquid gold that it is.


----------



## Babygrowth

natura87 said:


> Oh, that was late 2011. Most are unopened and still taped up...like the liquid gold that it is.



Aww man! Lol...


----------



## divachyk

Thanks IDareT'sHair for the FYI on the ship times.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Hey divas it's been awhile. I took advantage of HH 26%off and got Jar of joe and  the black coffee whatever. It's my first purchase so I hope all goes well.


----------



## Babygrowth

I haven't heard from KBN yet. I'm giving them until tmrw before I request a refund. I'm just over it already. Not even excited anymore...


----------



## chebaby

chello ladies
T, my package came today thank you. i wasnt able to open it yet th ough so its still a surprise


----------



## Brownie518

Het ladies
i have my hair soaked in Cocasta. I am about yo start my wash. Im going to try one of the new Naturelle DCs, Herbal or Chamomile.


----------



## Babygrowth

Babygrowth said:


> I haven't heard from KBN yet. I'm giving them until tmrw before I request a refund. I'm just over it already. Not even excited anymore...



KBN emailed me a few minutes ago with a shipping tracking number and a thank you for your business... so my stuff should be here soon...


----------



## natura87

Babygrowth said:


> KBN emailed me a few minutes ago with a shipping tracking number and a thank you for your business... so my stuff should be here soon...


 

So they say.....

There was a lady on YT that had a problem with KBN...they kept beating around the bush with her box, first saying they couldnt find her order and doubting that she placed one, then weeks later sending her a tracking number that led nowhere...and then she randomly gets her package not tied to that tracking number a month after she ordered. She said based on that alone, regardless of how good the products are she woudlnt purchase them again.

I think her name is CurlyGirlJess.


----------



## Babygrowth

natura87 said:


> So they say.....
> 
> There was a lady on YT that had a problem with KBN...they kept beating around the bush with her box, first saying they couldnt find her order and doubting that she placed one, then weeks later sending her a tracking number that led nowhere...and then she randomly gets her package not tied to that tracking number a month after she ordered. She said based on that alone, regardless of how good the products are she woudlnt purchase them again.
> 
> I think her name is CurlyGirlJess.



That's crazy. If they try me like that a paypal dispute will open and I will get all of my money back and sell their products. I don't need them... I've had good luck with these types of  vendors so far so I guess its time for one to try me... smh... I usually give these vendors second chances but from now on if the first order is shaky then I'm withdrawing my business starting with KBN...


----------



## natura87

Babygrowth said:


> KBN emailed me a few minutes ago with a shipping tracking number and a thank you for your business... so my stuff should be here soon...


 


Babygrowth said:


> That's crazy. If they try me like that a paypal dispute will open and I will get all of my money back and sell their products. I don't need them... I've had good luck with these types of vendors so far so I guess its time for one to try me... smh... I usually give these vendors second chances but from now on if the first order is shaky then I'm withdrawing my business starting with KBN...


 
IIRC she may have asked for her money back and then she received it in the mail a few days later.

Sad.


----------



## Babygrowth

natura87 said:


> IIRC she may have asked for her money back and then she received it in the mail a few days later.
> 
> Sad.



I don't like stuff like that but I will see it as a lesson learned... no more straying from the list... lol... if I don't want/like it someone will...


----------



## natura87

I'm not trying to scare you ...or to disparage the company in any way. Just giving you a heads up.


----------



## natura87

I have a full jar of Qhemets OHHB and I need to figure out how to use it. I think its a curl definer...I think.

I dont really care for defining my kinks, I have thick tight coils so it would take forever...but ehhh I'll try it out for defining one day and then twists or braids the next.


----------



## Babygrowth

natura87 said:


> I'm not trying to scare you ...or to disparage the company in any way. Just giving you a heads up.



I know and I appreciate it. Normally I do lots of research before hand and this time I didn't I just hopped on the sale. So its all good!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

Hey Girl.  You gone be disappointed. 

Ain't nothin' but some Plastic Caps.....


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I bought a bottle of EVOO infused with Garlic. 

I guess I'll do some 'Stanky' Oil Soaks


----------



## robot.

Going through this KC spiral spritz and SSI conditioner so fast  This avocado condish is great as a cowash and leave in, I love it! The pomegranate curl condish is supposed to be even more moisturizing. 

Picked up the TW leave in mist. Idk why exactly but I like it so far...very light and smells good. I'm using it under the spiral spritz and it really softens my hair. The definition seems improved too! 

A woman told me my hair was cute today and that I had the face for it. I want to cut my hair a little lower but I'm trying to leave my head alone for once.


----------



## robot.

Oh, I also want some kind of oil/shine spray or mist.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Hey Girl.  You gone be disappointed.
> 
> Ain't nothin' but some Plastic Caps.....


lmao well the secrets out 
i thought the package came but it wasnt it. it may come tomorrow.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

It should be there....  Actually, it should have came yesterday.  

I mailed it Monday.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> It should be there.... Actually, it should have came yesterday.
> 
> I mailed it Monday.


 thats what i was thinking. it never takes this long. but i figured id wait until tomorrow.
let me check the tracking.


----------



## chebaby

ok its in my area but it doesnt say it was delivered so we just play the waiting game lmao.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@chebaby

Yeah, I just looked too. It's nothing but some caps, but I still like getting packages.


----------



## Brownie518

Hey. I just ordered some HV pH Rinses. Used points and the 15 percent.


----------



## Brownie518

That Rosemary parsley pomade is so nice and light. I think it will be a repurchase.


----------



## divachyk

Brownie518 said:


> Me, too...
> 
> wet butt!





IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> Diva's order is still outstanding. You gotta admit, they are slow. Coffee just made a ST Thread in the Vendor Forum
> 
> ETA HH has a 26% off Sale.  I think the Code is 26OFF



Brownie518 IDareT'sHair, my ST's shipped yesterday. Yes!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

divachyk

Finally......................erplexed


----------



## natura87

A rinky dink podunk town outside of my city will have KBB but not my city, what kinda....why would they....?

Its an uber white town with maybe half a black person...but in a city with 30% of the population being black I cant get no KBB.



*kicks rocks*

Its not that I even want it...but dang. Just...a shot through the heart.


----------



## Golden75

Hit pay nah on some Naturelle Grow - Marshmellow Root DC (hope this is the same as the slippery elm) and hibiscus DC.  Had a whole bunch more in the cart, but did very good.  

Hopefully I can contain this spirit from coming out, she is ready


----------



## Babygrowth

My KBN came this morning! I can tell I'm going to love the butter. I'm a sucker for a whipped fluffy like texture...everything is filled to the brim (except the cocoaloe deep conditioner is short like an oz) and smells good but not overpowering... we will see how they perform...


----------



## Brownie518

Hey ladies! I manage to avoid anymore purchases this week. Only the Naturelle and Hairveda. I can wait for my big March reup.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Hey divas received HV, KBN and komaza today. Still waiting on ST and HH.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl

My Replacement things came for my Steamer, I am mad that they didn't include the Nozzle.  I am e-mailing them.

My Viviscal came today and a Bone Comb from Hairsense.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair I wonder why they didn't include it. I hope they rectify that.

BTW I never received the promised order from HQS. It doesn't matter because I was done when PayPal issued the refund.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl

I just called them (and emailed them). 

I always order Extra Water Reservoirs because the 2 I had, always seem to get a hairline crack along the Seam after time & starts leaking. 

So, I don't want to be w/o my steamer, so I order an extra one to have on-hand. 

This time when they sent the Water Reservoir thingys, the didn't include the Nozzles. Those things are now $29.00 each.erplexed 

Last time I purchased them I think they were $24.99 and included the Nozzles.

I just don't have any comment about HQS or any of these other vendors right off in through here. 

We've neen seeing some stuff lately.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair Yeah those problem vendors need to get it together or else they'll be out of business very soon.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> Those problem vendors need to get it together or else they'll be out of business very soon.


 
@curlyhersheygirl

It's very frustrating. 

Cause your monnee is all tied up & you coulda' used it someplace elseerplexed


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> 
> It's very frustrating.
> 
> *Cause your monnee is all tied up & you coulda' used it someplace else*erplexed



IDareT'sHair Ain't that the truth


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl

So, is this your 1st time getting KBN or have you been using it?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl

OT:  I wanted to add to my existing SSI order.  I emailed her twice requesting additional items and an invoice.  

I know it's been busy with the Sale & and all.  

So, yesterday I get a shipping notice, so I email her and ask her about me wanting to add on to that order.

She said she never got the request. 

So I forward my initial request and she said it probably went to SPAM.

 I guess I'll wait until M-Day.erplexed

I rarely have mix-ups with her so I'm good, it's just frustrating.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> curlyhersheygirl
> 
> So, is this your 1st time getting KBN or have you been using it?



It's not my first time but I haven't purchased from them in over a year though



IDareT'sHair said:


> curlyhersheygirl
> 
> OT:  I wanted to add to my existing SSI order.  I emailed her twice requesting additional items and an invoice.
> 
> I know it's been busy with the Sale & and all.
> 
> So, yesterday I get a shipping notice, so I email her and ask her about me wanting to add on to that order.
> 
> She said she never got the request.
> 
> So I forward my initial request and she said it probably went to SPAM.
> 
> I guess I'll wait until M-Day.erplexed
> 
> I rarely have mix-ups with her so I'm good, it's just frustrating.



IDareT'sHair Yeah she's been acting a bit "extra" lately and she reformulated my beloved avocado so I've replaced them on my HG list


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl

They reformulated the Avocado? 

I hope they don't touch Okra Winfrey.  (or did they already?)


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> curlyhersheygirl
> 
> They reformulated the Avocado?
> 
> I hope they don't touch Okra Winfrey.  (or did they already?)



IDareT'sHair  She sure did. I'm not sure about the okra though.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl

I think I may have the ones before the change?  

It's hard keeping up with these Vendors


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl

Ms. Curly, I gotta tell you, I am so lovin' that Enso SeaBuckthorn & Horsetail.  

Why didn't I (we) buy more?


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair

Hey T...


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair I can't deal with all these changes especially when it's a favorite.

As for Enso I second that. I really miss that line. I have 2oz of the pomade left but everything else is gone.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

What Up Brownie-B?

What you buyin' tonight?

Got a Shipping notice from Naturelle Grow.

My Viviscal came. New Box/Packaging. It must be the new formula.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl

I had no idea they would be up & outtie like that.

I'd love to have more of that DC'er and definitely more of the Green Tea Cleansing Conditioner, another bottle of that Moss Serum and a few other things.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I didn't know Njoy was selling an Oil? I just came ouuta that thread. 

I thought it was a Recipe and Lawd knows I ain't mixin' nothin'.

Even tho' I try to not do much Sulfur I will purchased a bottle or 2


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair said:


> I didn't know Njoy was selling an Oil? I just came ouuta that thread.
> 
> I thought it was a Recipe and Lawd knows I ain't mixin' nothin'.
> 
> Even tho' I try to not do much Sulfur I will purchased a bottle or 2



IDareT'sHair
I wonder what it smells like. I still have all the ingredients from her original formula. I wasn't consistent with it though.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel said:


> *I wonder what it smells like. I still have all the ingredients from her original formula. I wasn't consistent with it though*.


 
Beamodel

I didn't even look in  that thread (1st or 2nd one), because I knew I wasn't makin' nothin'

But I kept seeing in the "What Did You Buy" and  kept seeing N'Joy's Oil...so I had to go look & see what was up.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair said:


> Beamodel
> 
> I didn't even look in  that thread (1st or 2nd one), because I knew I wasn't makin' nothin'
> 
> But I kept seeing in the "What Did You Buy" and  kept seeing N'Joy's Oil...so I had to go look & see what was up.



IDareT'sHair
Lol. I know I saw a good bit of ppl buying it too. Makes me wonna take the plunge but I know I'm not gonna be consistent unless I'm in braids.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> Brownie518
> 
> What Up Brownie-B?
> 
> What you buyin' tonight?
> 
> Got a Shipping notice from Naturelle Grow.
> 
> My Viviscal came. New Box/Packaging. It must be the new formula.




IDareT'sHair

Im tryin to hold on a couple more weeks...we shall see how it goes.
What oil?


----------



## chebaby

hey yall
i was sitting here feeling like i need to buy some thangs. 
i think tomorrow imma go out a buy jane carter conditioner, shea moisture purification mask, giovanni direct leave in, giovanni xtreme protein, kbb mask, and i have no idea what else.
i may order some thangs on line too.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *hey yall*
> i was sitting here feeling like i need to buy some thangs.
> i think tomorrow imma go out a buy jane carter conditioner, shea moisture purification mask, giovanni direct leave in, giovanni xtreme protein, kbb mask, and i have no idea what else.
> i may order some thangs on line too.


 
@chebaby

Did them Caps come?

Brownie518

N'Joy has a Sulfur Growth Oil.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Just bought another Claudie Temple Balm x2. I need to stop now.erplexed


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Did them Caps come?
> 
> @Brownie518
> 
> N'Joy has a Sulfur Growth Oil.


 yea they came looks like someone tried to see what was inside though


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> Just bought another Claudie Temple Balm x2. *I need to stop now*.erplexed


 them the final words anyone ever says before it really gets started its about to be on and poppin now lol.


----------



## Brownie518

chebaby said:


> them the final words anyone ever says before it really gets started its about to be on and poppin now lol.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *them the final words anyone ever says before it really gets started* its about to be on and poppin now lol.


 
@chebaby

Pffft "Get Started???" I done "GOT" Started

Everything was intact wasn't it in the package?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518

Girl, I gotta quit......  I wanna go until M-Day *i'm laughin' myself*


----------



## chebaby

Brownie518 said:


>


  you know im right lol


IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Pffft "Get Started???" I done "GOT" Started
> 
> Everything was intact wasn't it in the package?


 you just thought you was started but its really about to go down now

yea everythang was intact. they just tried to get my caps lol. naw but for real they probably just threw the package around a little. it sure looks like it lol


IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> Girl, I gotta quit...... I wanna go until M-Day **i'm laughin' myself**


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

That was a nice list by the way...... 

I've been getting 'randoms' that's why I need to stop.  

No rhyme or reason...just randoms.

Although I needed that Claudie *cough*


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I got a little Mileage check coming soon, so that should off-set some of these purchases.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> That was a nice list by the way......
> 
> I've been getting 'randoms' that's why I need to stop.
> 
> No rhyme or reason...just randoms.
> 
> Although I needed that Claudie *cough*


 thanx. i was thinking earlier about the things i know my hair loves but i havent used in a while. so thats where i got the giovanni, jane carter and kbb from. that jane carter is actually a good dupe for the kbb and its only like $12 i think.

i forgot all about claudie that protein is the bomb


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

Yeah, both the protein & the reconstructor are wonderful. 

I'm loving the Avocado Conditioner.

Her ACV Rinse is Great too (although it's a mix)


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Yeah, both the protein & the reconstructor are wonderful.
> 
> I'm loving the Avocado Conditioner.
> 
> Her ACV Rinse is Great too (although it's a mix)


 yea i never really heard any one not liking her products. just me the protein is the only one i like.
i know beauty loves her stuff too.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 chebaby

Yeah I bought alot of Miscellaneous stuff:
Pimento Oil
Bone Comb (Hairsense)
Naturelle Grow Slippery Elm
Claudie Hairline
Viviscal x1 box
*them durn water things for my steamer*


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

I know you always like a good Protein, that's why I mentioned the Reconstructor.  

It's GREAT


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518 @chebaby
> 
> Yeah I bought alot of Miscellaneous stuff:
> Pimento Oil
> Bone Comb (Hairsense)
> Naturelle Grow Slippery Elm
> Claudie Hairline
> Viviscal x1 box
> *them durn water things for my steamer*


 nice haul. speaking of your bone comb, i want to buy another magic comb, i cant find mine since i started finger detangling which im not really liking any more.


IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> I know you always like a good Protein, that's why I mentioned the Reconstructor.
> 
> It's GREAT


 imma check it out.


----------



## Beamodel

Used up a bottle of Oyin Hair Dew. One back up left.


----------



## Brownie518

I want some Claudie now


----------



## natura87

Had my cousin braid my hair, well half of it. Gonna twist the rest. Used Carols Daughter Mimosa Hair Honey (or whatever you call it), its kind like a grease and I like it!!


Gonna keep these in for a few weeks and just style the "open" side in various ways to mix it up.


----------



## natura87

Gave my sisters  high school/college friend that is natural a box of products. Tryna lighten the load.


----------



## Babygrowth

My Marie dean came today! I'm happy. All I need to buy now is a sprush or 2, porosity control and some seamless combs and I'm good until May for the Mday sales...

ETA: she gave me a sample of the coconut jasmine scalp conditioner and a 10% off for my next purchase. I know she's pricey and y'all know I am cheap but I like this customer service enough to already consider repurchasing without even trying anything yet! She's worth my dollars for that alone!


----------



## natura87

I think I love the Mimosa Hair Honey for my twists. It gives great shine, definition and I love the smell. Its a lil pricey but its only 1 of 2 pomades I have and I like that this one ~melts~. The Oyin Juices and Berries doesn't really melt and is kinda grainy.


----------



## chebaby

chello ladies
so i finally "did" my hair today. i cleansed with HQ coconut cleanser and then steamed with naturelle grow aloe and avocado conditioner. after reader the long thread in the vendor forum i decided to make a purchase since i got some from T. so i ended up getting more than a few things. so i got the avocado and aloe not realizing i already had a 4oz lol. i also got a coconut water conditioner, a marshmallow one, a burdock one and 2 others i cant remember.

the avocado one is amazing. what i did was slather it on wet hair, steam for 10 minutes, detangle and then steam for another 10 minutes then rinse.  my hair clumped so well and felt so heavy. and my hair usually only feel heavy after a henna. but i could tell it is highly moisturized. i should have steamed a long time ago but i will try to do it now every weekend.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Hey Ladies!

My SSI came and a few other misc. thangs. Was glad to get a coupla' pkgs.

@chebaby

You can convo her & switch them.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> Hey Ladies!
> 
> My SSI came and a few other misc. thangs. Was glad to get a coupla' pkgs.
> 
> @chebaby
> 
> You can convo her & switch them.


im gonna go ahead and keep what i got because so far im loving the avocado. with that said i did convo her about forgetting to use the LHCF code and she refunded me the discount difference


----------



## Brownie518

Hey, ladies. I'm at work and nothing much going on here.

I purchased some Hairveda pH rinses and four more Naturelle Grow DCs. I got 3 Orange and 1 Slippery Elm. I already have 2 16oz Herbal Blends, which is fantastic!!!! I love it!! Does anyone know when that 2/$22 sale is over????

Oh, I finished up a Shi Naturals Prepoo Buttercream, Mango Dip, Destination Hydration, and an 8oz Trigger. I have a couple of Trigger backups on hand.


----------



## SpiceUpMyHair

Brownie518 said:


> Hey, ladies. I'm at work and nothing much going on here.
> 
> I purchased some Hairveda pH rinses and four more Naturelle Grow DCs. I got 3 Orange and 1 Slippery Elm. I already have 2 16oz Herbal Blends, which is fantastic!!!! I love it!! Does anyone know when that 2/$22 sale is over????
> 
> Oh, I finished up a Shi Naturals Prepoo Buttercream, Mango Dip, Destination Hydration, and an 8oz Trigger. I have a couple of Trigger backups on hand.



If I am not mistaken I think it's for the whole month of march


----------



## Babygrowth

Man, I really want to buy that aloe and avocado and that orange and hibiscus DC but I have sooo many DC's in the fridge already that I received within the last two weeks! Man, what to do, what to do... since I'm getting rid of some items I guess I can go ahead and get them


----------



## Brownie518

SpiceUpMyHair said:


> If I am not mistaken I think it's for the whole month of march




Thanks!!  

I should finish my 16oz Orange Hibiscus Wednesday and then I'll go in on the Herbal Blends. I think I'll order the two I haven't tried (CocoNut Water and the Aloe joints) plus more of my faves.


----------



## SpiceUpMyHair

Brownie518 said:


> Thanks!!
> 
> I should finish my 16oz Orange Hibiscus Wednesday and then I'll go in on the Herbal Blends. I think I'll order the two I haven't tried (CocoNut Water and the Aloe joints) plus more of my faves.



Same here those are on my list of things to purchase along with here cleansing conditioners buy the end of the month. I know some people haven't had the greatest luck with the cleansing conditioners but they just sound soooo good I just wanna give them a chance.


----------



## Ltown

Hello U1B1, and the new U1B1! 

There is alot of new ladies in here I guess being mia I'm the old one

I'm winding down from Spring 1 to Spring 2 semster which will be more busy math work
I brought some naturelle conditioner 2/$22 coconut and something with burdock, I always forget what I buy 
IDareT'sHair, I know you'll see my post in oil but what was that oil you send me the label came off its skikaiki(i think afroveda) i like  it I gave the rest to dd to help with her itchy scalp this weekend. 

I'm using the nubian mask treatment first time, I don't like perfumey smelling products. I guess that's the differents in natural and stores, they load it with perfumes. Natural smells like coconut and vanilla I can do. 

We are getting some snow this week can't believe it; the weather man has been off all winter long and now it's almost spring. oh well

Enjoy your day ladies!


----------



## natura87

SpiceUpMyHair said:


> Same here those are on my list of things to purchase along with here cleansing conditioners buy the end of the month. I know some people haven't had the greatest luck with the cleansing conditioners but they just sound soooo good I just wanna give them a chance.


 

They are good, but Ijust dont expect them to do the job of what a shampoo whould do.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ltown

Um Yeah.  No introductions or nothing....just jumping right inerplexed


----------



## divachyk

Have a great week ahead ladies!  

Hey Sequestration buddies -Ltown bronzebomb, yall hang in there. Pay cuts for us take effect late April if they can't agree on something before then.

In other news, I received my facial steamer last week and have been giving that thing a workout. I love, love, love my facial steamer.


----------



## Ltown

divachyk said:


> Have a great week ahead ladies!
> 
> Hey Sequestration buddies -Ltown bronzebomb, yall hang in there. Pay cuts for us take effect late April if they can't agree on something before then.
> 
> In other news, I received my facial steamer last week and have been giving that thing a workout. I love, love, love my facial steamer.



divachyk, i think April is it for most of us, my cousins works at VA they don't get the pink slip.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ltown

Afroveda is having a Sale


----------



## chebaby

Cello ladies
I'm in the ER with my dad. People basically kicked me out the room lol so I'm just waiting.
Hopefully my iPad don't go dead.

Anyway I remember I also got the intense deep treatment from naturelle grow. I may place another order for the orange hibiscus and slippery elm.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

What's wrong with Pop?

btw:  I just watched your DM Video.  Good Job!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

Yep, you should definitely get that Slippery Elm.  I've been looking for something to buy....I should get some too.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> chebaby
> 
> What's wrong with Pop?
> 
> btw:  I just watched your DM Video.  Good Job!


He's having trouble breathing along with body pains

Thank you



IDareT'sHair said:


> chebaby
> 
> Yep, you should definitely get that Slippery Elm.  I've been looking for something to buy....I should get some too.


Yea imma get it
My stuff already shipped so should be here in 2 more days.
I really like the avocado.


----------



## chebaby

What all you got from naturelle T?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *What all you got from naturelle T?*


 
@chebaby

Lemme see....I know I only have x1 Cleansing Conditioner. I have x1 Pumpkin Butter

x2 12 oz Slippery elm
x1 16 oz Chamomile & Burdock Root(bought 12oz & she super-sized me to 16 oz)
x1 12 oz Herbal Blend

Want another 16 oz Herbal Blend I think.

Girl...How many times in that DM Vidoe did you remind us you a PJ??


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Lemme see....I know I only have x1 Cleansing Conditioner. I have x1 Pumpkin Butter
> 
> x2 12 oz Slippery elm
> x1 16 oz Chamomile & Burdock Root(bought 12oz & she super-sized me to 16 oz)
> x1 12 oz Herbal Blend
> 
> Want another 16 oz Herbal Blend I think.
> 
> Girl...How many times in that DM Vidoe did you remind us you a PJ??



I'm gonna get that that slippery elm

I just thought y'all should know


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> I'm gonna get that that slippery elm
> 
> *I just thought y'all should know*


 
@chebaby

I just checked out from getting the 16 oz Herbal

Um...Yeah...Lawd I was starting to get Paranoid.


----------



## Ltown

chebaby, hope pops is fine!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Ltown @chebaby

Afroveda is having a nice Sale = $10 off $60 $20 off $80 and $30 off $100


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Hey divas.
chebaby I hope your dad feels better soon.

I just got my ST order and I'm a bit upset. I had to pay an additional $1.55 because they put incorrect postage, my stuff came in an envelope and I'm missing a product all this on top of having to wait two weeks 

I sent an email so I'm waiting to see how this will be handled.
Now I'm off to NG to cheer myself up.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl  Dang Curly.  That's a Hotmess.  What did you get from ST?

In other news SSI _finally_ responded and said I could get the rest of the stuff at the Sale price and she would refund the difference.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> curlyhersheygirl  Dang Curly.  That's a Hotmess.  What did you get from ST?
> 
> In other news SSI _finally_ responded and said I could get the rest of the stuff at the Sale price and she would refund the difference.



IDareT'sHair I ordered the 2 kink drinks, 2 knot sauce and another fluffalicious but 1 knot sauce wasn't shipped.
Apparently my order was one of the first 10 so I was sent a polishing fudge, an organic tea bag and a hershey kiss along with a sample of gloss boss since my order was over $40.

I'm glad you were able to still get the discount from SSI but the shipping may take a bite out of your discount 

ETA Never mind just saw she's refunding the difference/


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl

You already know that Shipping was Cray.  

I shole hope I don't have no problem getting my refund from them.

I don't want no mess.

ETA: Keep me posted on the Kink Drink


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair You shouldn't have a problem.

I'll be trying the hydrating one tonight so I'll let you know.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *You shouldn't have a problem.*
> 
> I'll be trying the hydrating one tonight so I'll let you know.


 
@curlyhersheygirl

Yeah...I've never had an issue. Curious about the Kink Drinks both of them.

ETA:  The Coconut Souffle has a nice consistency.  Definitely a repurchase.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> 
> Yeah...I've never had an issue. Curious about the Kink Drinks both of them.
> 
> ETA: * The Coconut Souffle has a nice consistency*.  Definitely a repurchase.



IDareT'sHair Really I'll put it on my list for MDay


----------



## chebaby

thank yall for the well wishes for my dad

i checked out naturellegrow again and is the herbal conditioner the same as the marshmallow? and is that the same as the slippery elm? im confused lol.


----------



## divachyk

chebaby, hope dad feels better!

I did something foolish the past weekend -- I strained a muscle in my back, used muscle rub to treat it, then followed with a warm compress & yeah, got chemical burns. 2nd degree burns at that. I'm not happy!


----------



## chebaby

divachyk said:


> @chebaby, hope dad feels better!
> 
> I did something foolish the past weekend -- I strained a muscle in my back, used muscle rub to treat it, then followed with a warm compress & yeah, got chemical burns. 2nd degree burns at that. I'm not happy!


thank you.

sorry about your burns sounds painful


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@chebaby

It's different but it has some identical ingredients (Blue Malva) is in the Herbal.

@Ltown Look like you made a nice Sale?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@chebaby

I guess I'll dig into my DM Super Buttercreme's this Spring. Your Video made me wanna pull them out.

Plan to cowash with DB Pumpkin. When I finish these up, I will start buying the 16 oz'ers


----------



## IDareT'sHair

divachyk

Feel Better


----------



## Ltown

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> It's different but it has some identical ingredients (Blue Malva) is in the Herbal.
> 
> @Ltown Look like you made a nice Sale?



Idaret'shair, nothing yet i think someone planned on inquiring.

Don't know i got dupe post after editin


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> It's different but it has some identical ingredients (Blue Malva) is in the Herbal.
> 
> @Ltown Look like you made a nice Sale?


oh ok cool. imma go ahead and get the herbal and maybe the orange and hibiscus.


IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> I guess I'll dig into my *DM Super Buttercreme's* this Spring. Your Video made me wanna pull them out.
> 
> Plan to cowash with DB Pumpkin. When I finish these up, I will start buying the 16 oz'ers


im surprised at how good this jar is


----------



## Ltown

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> It's different but it has some identical ingredients (Blue Malva) is in the Herbal.
> 
> @Ltown Look like you made a nice Sale?



IDareT'sHair, nothing yet i think someone planned on inquiring.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Ltown

I just knew you had a Sale Shucks. erplexed

I hate when folks be askin' me alot of questions. 

People: Please Do your Research First. That's why I had to resort to saying Serious Inqurires ONLY! SMH. 

I try to make it as descriptive as possible. So, I know when folks start askin' a bunch of questions they ain't serious

@chebaby

Sounds like something that will work great for Sprang. I can't beweave we are comin' up outta another Winter.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Ltown
> 
> I just knew you had a Sale Shucks. erplexed
> 
> I hate when folks be askin' me alot of questions.
> 
> People: Please Do your Research First. That's why I had to resort to saying Serious Inqurires ONLY! SMH.
> 
> I try to make it as descriptive as possible. So, I know when folks start askin' a bunch of questions they ain't serious
> 
> @chebaby
> 
> Sounds like something that will work great for Sprang. I can't beweave we are comin' up outta another Winter.


i know, time is moving kinda fast.
on another not i usually dont have many deep conditioners on hand, just co washes and a few deep conditioners.
i now have a really good amount of deep conditioners


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@chebaby

You know I Lubs me some DC'er. 

That's Great, especiaslly since you plan to start DC'ing/Steaming on the regular.

Glad your DC'er Stash is growin'....


----------



## natura87

I havent bought anything in a very long time so today I grabbed the Indian Hemp and Tamanu Strengthen & Grow Moisturizing Curl Gel just cuz.


----------



## Shay72

drugstore.com is having 20% off through Friday. I think I got everything from drugstore because you know you can order from that and beauty.com and its the same bag. Don't remember exactly. I'm getting on the bb cream bandwagon.  I'm not a foundation wearer, matter of fact I own tons of makeup that I don't use. I wear nothing on my face daily except moisturizer. Anyways trying to change it up a bit and go with a natural look. Bb cream, pressed powder, lip gloss, and mascara. Probably will add eyeliner at some point.

I ordered:
Covergirl Queen collection matte pressed powder, this had a coupon too
Maybelline Dream Fresh Bb cream
Shea Moisture Coconut & Hibiscus oil (almost finished with my Hairveda avosoya oil which has a ceramide in it and this does too. I use it for my skin not my hair)
Shea Moisture Purification Masque


----------



## Babygrowth

Hi ladies. divachyk hope you heal fast 
chebaby hope your dad feels better soon

I'm seriously on a no buy until May. Got to use up some stuff.


----------



## chebaby

Babygrowth said:


> Hi ladies. @divachyk hope you heal fast
> @chebaby hope your dad feels better soon
> 
> I'm seriously on a no buy until May. Got to use up some stuff.


 thank you


----------



## chebaby

i went to target today and picked up a bottle of jane carter conditioner and a jar of SM purification masque

my donna marie and my naturelle grow shipped


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Trigger has 15% off $30 or more Code = LIMITED15


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

Where Kern 'nem?


----------



## robot.

Can someone tell me about the texture of the HV whipped gelly? 

I really like the spiral spritz but I'd like to try something else. It can get pricey with the way I'm going through it.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Where Kern 'nem?


 giiiiirrrrrllllll you know i was looking lol. i aint seen nothin. they probably wont even come this way. that sucks.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby What about Camille Rose?

robot.  Sorry Girl, I've never had/tried.


----------



## chebaby

oh and yall know i steamed on sunday, well here it is 2 days later and my bun is soooo shiny i associate shine with moisture so i will be steaming more often

this sunday i plan on doing an amla treatment since i missed last week. then ill steam with something new from naturellegrow.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby What about Camille Rose?
> 
> @robot. Sorry Girl, I've never had/tried.


 i aint seen that either. but i was in their neighborhood  so you know.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby  Girl Steamin' is all that. 

Um..so..I went out there to Tar'get and did a Search on both KBB and CR & ...Nada.erplexed

Someone in the "What Did You Buy" posted a bottle of CR she picked up at Tar'get.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My Goal is to use up at least 2 Marie Dean DC'ers by the end of April.  

Those were suppose to be my Winter Go-To's but I got side-tracked with other stuff.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

What you buyin' tonight?  My Pimento Oil came today.  

I still wanna pick up a bottle of EVOO infused w/Red Peppers. 

I might grab that tomorrow and use it for Oil Soaks before Cowashing.  

For some reason, I've been gettin' my Stanky-Stuff On lately.


----------



## Babygrowth

Why jessicurl and hairveda have to have a good sale right when I say I'm on a no buy??? I'm sooo mad.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Babygrowth

That's why it's best to say you're going to "Buy Less" instead of No Buy.  

It's just easier.

What does Jessicurl & HV have on Sale?


----------



## Babygrowth

IDareT'sHair said:


> Babygrowth
> 
> That's why it's best to say you're going to "Buy Less" instead of No Buy.
> 
> It's just easier.
> 
> What does Jessicurl & HV have on Sale?



Lol. Thanks I will start saying that instead! So Hairveda has 20% off sitrinillah or whipped creme hydration and jessicurl has 37% off all 8oz products or something like that... I forgot the codes...


----------



## Ltown

Hi ladies!  getting ready for the big snow storm can't believe it all winter nothing now its close to spring. 

IDareT'sHair, I made that one sale, one more to go!

Let see I have my naturelle, waiting for shikaki and tea from anita grant.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ltown

That was a nice Sale LTown.  Glad it went smoothly. 

We been getting tore up all Winter.  We're suppose to have one too.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I've used up quite a bit of Stuff (and didn't list it) I'll see if I can remember off the top of my head:

x1 Green Magic x1 back up
x1 Ginger Creme x2 back ups
x1 Claudie Tropical Creme Rinse *no back ups*
x1 Claudie Hairline & Temple *just ordered x2
X1 Claudie Iman Butter x2 back ups
x1 HV Phinising Rinse x7-8 back ups
x1 IPN Detangler *no back ups*
x1 Gleau Oil x2 back ups


----------



## Brownie518

Wow IDareT'sHair  good job using stuff. 
I really need to work on pomades and oils


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> What you buyin' tonight? My* Pimento Oil* came today.
> 
> I still wanna pick up a bottle of *EVOO infused w/Red Peppers*.
> 
> I might grab that tomorrow and use it for Oil Soaks before Cowashing.
> 
> For some reason, I've been gettin' my Stanky-Stuff On lately.


 what is pimento oil for?
who sell this(evoo)?

you be finding all the crazy stuff

im just sitting tight until my NG comes. i cant wait to smell everything so i can decide what to steam with this sunday.


----------



## chebaby

oh i forgot just that quick that i got my jane carter conditioner. i might use that this sunday. we will see, i might want to use something new  and exciting.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby  You need to make a new Video.  I'm bored. 

I found it at Aldi's.  There is one close to my job.  They had:
EVOO infused with Garlic
EVOO infused with Red Peppers
EVOO infused with Basil

I've been soaking with the Garlic one.  I want the other one tho'.  

Oh Strong Roots Red Pimento is something by the folks that make JBCO.  It's hot.

http://www.google.com/aclk?sa=l&ai=...&st=feed&mt=~~~~~~~~n~~~&mode=pg_pla_us_exact

Brownie518  What you buyin' tonight?  Yeah, I've been puttin' 'em down Ms. B.  

Gettin' it done.  Knockin' it out.  All that stuff like that.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 chebaby

I'm trying to decide which Marie Dean's I'll pull out.  I plan to use 2-3 by the end of April:

Coffee & Kokum (12 oz)
Vanilla Repair
Calendua & Chamomile
Sweet Milk
Seaweed & Rice
Olive, Wheat, Berries
Illipe 3n1

If I decide on the Coffee Kokum, I'll only use 1 (since the Coffee is 12oz).  The rest of them are 8oz.  May have some Multiples in there.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby You need to make a new Video. I'm bored.
> 
> I found it at *Aldi's*. There is one close to my job. They had:
> EVOO infused with Garlic
> EVOO infused with Red Peppers
> EVOO infused with Basil
> 
> I've been soaking with the Garlic one. I want the other one tho'.
> 
> Oh Strong Roots Red Pimento is something by the folks that make JBCO. It's hot.
> 
> http://www.google.com/aclk?sa=l&ai=...&st=feed&mt=~~~~~~~~n~~~&mode=pg_pla_us_exact
> 
> @Brownie518 What you buyin' tonight? Yeah, I've been puttin' 'em down Ms. B.
> 
> Gettin' it done. Knockin' it out. All that stuff like that.


  aldis????? chile im fittin ta be all up in there. i want the garlic one to stop this shedding. speaking of oils i am darn near done with trigga and will start on trigga lite

imma do another video this week on my haul. my donna marie, naturelle grow, and magic comb should all be here by then. and ill throw in what i picked up from target. but you already know what i got so the video wont be a surprise for you


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518 @chebaby
> 
> I'm trying to decide which Marie Dean's I'll pull out. I plan to use 2-3 by the end of April:
> 
> Coffee & Kokum (12 oz)
> Vanilla Repair
> Calendua & Chamomile
> Sweet Milk
> Seaweed & Rice
> Olive, Wheat, Berries
> Illipe 3n1
> 
> If I decide on the Coffee Kokum, I'll only use 1 (since the Coffee is 12oz). The rest of them are 8oz. *May have some Multiples in there*.


let me go look at that stash thread again


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@chebaby

That's what I said (durn Aldi's) who knew? Yeah, they are with the Oils. Nice & Fancy Bottles too.

There is one close to my job and I'll bounce in there with some lady at work from time to time to look at the little stanky Gourmet stuff.

No it won't be a "Surprise" but I always like looking at Other People's Stashes. 

As long as it ain't no durn VO5, Doo-Grow, ORS, Apoghee stuff. 

I wanna see that real stuff.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> That's what I said (durn Aldi's) who knew? Yeah, they are with the Oils. Nice & Fancy Bottles too.
> 
> There is one close to my job and I'll bounce in there with some lady at work from time to time to look at the little stanky Gourmet stuff.
> 
> No it won't be a "Surprise" but I always like looking at Other People's Stashes.
> 
> As long as it ain't no durn VO5, Doo-Grow, ORS, Apoghee stuff.
> 
> *I wanna see that real stuff*.


 girl aldis about to be another whole foods. they about to get all my monies. speaking of getting money let me go look at hairveda.

lmao @ other peoples stashes. that why im about to go bump that stash thread

you and me both. i usually watch to get ideas on what to buy and i aint buying no vo5


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@chebaby

Girl Let that Thread RIP.  

After I watched Your DM Review, I watched PJD's Black Friday Haul Part 1 & 2.

That's why I wanted that SSI Exotic Pomade.  Because it looked like a Grease.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Girl Let that Thread RIP.
> 
> After I watched Your DM Review, I watched PJD's Black Friday Haul Part 1 & 2.
> 
> That's why I wanted that SSI Exotic Pomade. Because it looked like a Grease.


 now THAT girl has everything


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

She gets it done.  She handles her business.  

What you talmbout.  You right up there with her.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> She gets it done. She handles her business.
> 
> What you talmbout. You right up there with her.


 now you KNOW i aint up there with her i gotta pass you and brownie first


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> now you KNOW i aint up there with her i gotta pass you and brownie first


 
@chebaby Yeah That @Brownie518 puts it down too. I

f you (we) didn't sell stuff, we'd be there. I mean, when I think of those Sales to Beauty etc....

I know I had about 10-12 KBBs at one time and about the same in Sitrinillah. 

I mean, I have 20 Jasmines now (and that's after all the gifting, swapping, selling). I mean when BFH first came out I probably had 40 bottles at one time. SMH....

Now, I would only tell that to you, of course.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Hey divas. For anyone interested ST listed the curl glaze and the shine boss on the site; I'll get those next sale.

IDareT'sHair the wrappers delight is awesome. It gives me the same moisture as QB's discontinued spritz without the greasy feeling. The mist is light, non greasy and very moisturizing. I'll see how the sorrel one compares to it soon but this one is my new HG spritz.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl  Thanks Ms. Curly. nice review!  

Yeah, I want both of those Kink Drinks.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair This would be great in the summer.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *This would be great in the summer.*


 
curlyhersheygirl

That's what I'm thinking


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby Yeah That @Brownie518 puts it down too. I
> 
> f you (we) didn't sell stuff, we'd be there. I mean, when I think of those Sales to Beauty etc....
> 
> I know I had about 10-12 KBBs at one time and about the same in Sitrinillah.
> 
> I mean, I have 20 Jasmines now (and that's after all the gifting, swapping, selling). I mean when BFH first came out I probably had 40 bottles at one time. SMH....
> 
> Now, I would only tell that to you, of course.


 dang you had a ton of stuff lol. i still have quite a few jasmines and not the ones i actually want lol.
girl beauty took half my stash lmao. but you know me, i went and repurchased everything multiple times since then


----------



## natura87

You guys are making me want to buy this Soultanicals. Everything sounds so good. I'm gonna crack one day and just haul like I'm hauling for the Lord.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

natura87 said:


> You guys are making me want to buy this Soultanicals. Everything sounds so good. *I'm gonna crack one day and just haul like I'm hauling for the Lord.*


 
natura87

http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=...JnkY8QxwOmxjK-WDNSg0b0Q&bvm=bv.43287494,d.dmg

Gone Natura!  Let it out Girl


----------



## Brownie518

Im not buyin nothin tonight. For real, im not. Im gonna wait til next week then it will be ON. 
Naturelle
Claudies
Silk Dreams
Bask
Cream and Coco


----------



## divachyk

Ltown I think heard you all were expecting 10 inches or something like that, right? Be careful. Golden75, you be careful also.

chebaby, how's dad?

robot., brb, will snap a pic of whipped gelly and show you. I love it. It's very gooey but in a good, non-sticky or tacky kind of way.

IDareT'sHair Babygrowth, I didn't stop buying until I stopped talking about it. The longer I said I was gonna take a seat and do a no-buy, the more I purchased. When I finally stop talking about it, I actually stopped buying without effort. Weird, I know.


----------



## divachyk

robot.
Pudding would be a good texture description.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

divachyk  You're right.  

What worked for me was saying I would buy less.  I was setting myself up for failure saying I was going to do a No-Buy.


----------



## natura87

IDareT'sHair said:


> natura87
> 
> http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=...JnkY8QxwOmxjK-WDNSg0b0Q&bvm=bv.43287494,d.dmg
> 
> Gone Natura!  Let it out Girl



I'd come in here and just confess that I hauled until my CC was smoking.


----------



## robot.

Thanks! divachyk! I'm not sure if I've ever used a pudding type styler so I'm sure if it it'll give me the definition I'm looking for, especially for WNGs. How does it perform for you?


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby Yeah That @Brownie518 puts it down too. I
> 
> f you (we) didn't sell stuff, we'd be there. I mean, when I think of those Sales to Beauty etc....
> 
> I know I had about 10-12 KBBs at one time and about the same in Sitrinillah.
> 
> I mean, I have 20 Jasmines now (and that's after all the gifting, swapping, selling). I mean when BFH first came out I probably had 40 bottles at one time. SMH....
> 
> Now, I would only tell that to you, of course.



Always puttin me in somethin!!! 

...i did used to get down though. I used to be purchasing a few times each week.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518  You know how you Represent


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> Brownie518  You know how you Represent



IDareT'sHair

That BFH...i probably had at least 30-40 too
I try not to get back into that habit of just buying and buying. I think im a lot better than i used to be.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> @IDareT'sHair
> 
> That BFH...i probably had at least 30-40 too
> I try not to get back into that habit of just buying and buying. I think im a lot better than i used to be.


 
Brownie518  Um..you had about *60* or *70*  We was tearin' it up.  

And Fab was in the mix back then and them personal Discount Codes all the time...Girl...it was on & poppin'


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair

You might be right. I was still haulin after you stopped. That was crazy! Im about to do Naturelle like that. That Herbal Blends...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518

Hmp. Back then that BFH was like 6,7,8 dollars maybe a few 9,10,11 

Nothing like it is now.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518

I can see myself getting totally out of hand with Naturelle too, that's why I keep tryna' stay away from there. 

I hauled like that on MD and HTN.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair

Naturelle got me twisted right now. She needs to relist that Pumpkin butter...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518

I kept looking for that too. 

I started to "convo" her about it....see I could 'feel' myself getting started.

I wore Dana out!


----------



## Brownie518

LOL you sure did tear up some MD and HTN! You were getting them every week.

I need to add HTN and Soultanicals to my reup list. Maybe more bask too.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> I kept looking for that too.
> 
> I started to "convo" her about it....see I could 'feel' myself getting started.
> 
> I wore Dana out!


IDareT'sHair

I just about drained poor Dana. 
Maybe I should email her about that Pumpkin...and get more DC...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

Gurl...We wore Dana Clean out. 

And after she closed, I think I had the nerve to ask her for something else.....


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> Brownie518
> 
> Gurl...We wore Dana Clean out.
> 
> And after she closed, I think I had the nerve to ask her for something else.....


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

I want another b.a.s.k _Whiskey-Vanilla-Ltown-Volka Soak_, but I haven't even tried it.  

I'm getting another one whenever she has a Sale.  And I like cause it'as 9 oz's.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair

Yep me too. More Soak abd Body Drizzle. I might get that Njoy oil...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

You gotta admit, we do Haul Hard.  Durn chebaby  Always talmbout haulin'


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> Brownie518
> 
> I want another b.a.s.k _*Whiskey-Vanilla-Ltown-Volka Soak*_, but I haven't even tried it.
> 
> I'm getting another one whenever she has a Sale.  And I like cause it'as 9 oz's.


 you are so crazy!!!


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> Brownie518
> 
> You gotta admit, we do Haul Hard.  Durn chebaby  Always talmbout haulin'



Yeah chebaby can wreck house when she wants to.  and so can I! Proudly!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

Yeah, that NG Pumpkin been down a minute. 

I wanted that Parsley stuff too, but I want it to be 4 ounces.  I can use 2 oz's in one Swipe.....


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

Get My Volka Soak On!!!!


----------



## Golden75

Got my Naturelle Grow yesterday.  That is some shipping right there!  I got the hibiscus & orange and Slippery Elm - they both smell really nice!  Can't wait to use them, but I'm in yarn twists so it will be awhile.  I wanted to get more, but she only gives a 4 month shelf life, so I'll hold off.

Imma go thru my stash and give some things to mom.  I don't want things to go to waste.  My QB has lost it's scent, but it's been over a year.  

Going to try to get to Sephora today before this storm hits.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

We got hit last night with Snow.  Lawdhammercy Ya'll.....


----------



## Babygrowth

Hey ladies. I'm being good. I may take the plunge on Naturelle grow but I don't want anything else bad enough to break my no buy. I have to focus on getting my nursing license and that's a lot of money. I want some daggone snow! Tired of rain!


----------



## Golden75

Babygrowth said:


> Hey ladies. I'm being good. I may take the plunge on Naturelle grow but I don't want anything else bad enough to break my no buy. I have to focus on getting my nursing license and that's a lot of money. I want some daggone snow! Tired of rain!


 
I was just thinking the same about the snow.  The totals and timings don't sound like I will have a snow day, just messy commutes


----------



## divachyk

Hey there my snow storm peeps, you all be safe!


----------



## chebaby

divachyk. thanks for asking, hes doing better, they let him out the hospital yesterday so thats good news.

chello ladies nothing much going on. im still rocking my bun from sunday and it still feels moisturized. ive been adding warm coconut oil mixed with naturalista juicy daily so it still looks and feels good but imma still give all the credit to steaming.

i looked in that jar of aloe and avocado conditioner from naturelle grow, its only 4oz and i was heavy handed and i still have like 2 more uses from that jar


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My NG was suppose to be here on Monday and it says it's in some part of Illinois.  So no packages for me today.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> You gotta admit, we do Haul Hard. Durn @chebaby Always talmbout haulin'


 


Brownie518 said:


> Yeah chebaby can wreck house when she wants to.  and so can I! Proudly!


 i have no idea what you two are talking about i be chillin, sitting back watching yall haul.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

You know how you Roll.  Even them folks at work know you be Haulin'


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> You know how you Roll. Even them folks at work know you be Haulin'


 they just be assuming

i still havent hit paynah on my second NG order. nothing came in the mail for me today. it snowed pretty bad though so hopefully everything comes tomorrow.


----------



## Brownie518

Hey girls!!!! I just came from the airport, picking up my brother. Now im about to make one last NG order...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby Brownie518  AV has BOGO on Twisted Ginger and you get a Free Pur Gelly.

I'm mad my NG is lost someplace in Illinois.  It shoulda' been here 2 days ago.


----------



## Ltown

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> I want another b.a.s.k _Whiskey-Vanilla-Ltown-Volka Soak_, but I haven't even tried it.
> 
> I'm getting another one whenever she has a Sale. And I like cause it'as 9 oz's.


 

IDareT'sHair, what is volka soak? i've never done that 

divachyk, glad you are doing better and chebaby good on pa! 

I didn't get hit hard with snow but you know other surrounding area did like VA. DC didn't get hit hard either.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ltown

This

http://www.baskbeauty.com/new-vanilla-whiskey-repairative-hair-soak/


----------



## robot.

Used SSI as a leave-in. Hair is super soft and pliable but it's been four hours and my hair still isn't dry.  Won't be doing that again.


----------



## natura87

I trried the Indian Hemp and Tamanu Strengthen & Grow Moisturizing gel and I am surprised at how..liquidy it is. Its like FSG.


----------



## natura87

The new Bask products sound delicious. Bask and Soultanicals are on my Haul List.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby @Brownie518 AV has BOGO on Twisted Ginger and you get a Free Pur Gelly.
> 
> *I'm mad my NG is lost someplace in Illinois. It shoulda' been here 2 days ago*.


 erplexed i hope you get it soon. i got a package waiting for me at home but i dont know if its from NG or donna marie or my magic comb.
NG shipped before my DM did so i hope its NG


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> erplexed* i hope you get it soon. i got a package waiting for me at home but i dont know if its from NG or donna marie or my magic comb.*
> *NG shipped before my DM did so i hope its NG*


 
@chebaby

Interesting...... I love me some packages....


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Interesting...... I love me some packages....


 imma be mad if its just  my comb


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *imma be mad if its just my comb*


 
chebaby

Me Too!.......


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Me Too!.......


 i hope its the DM so i can compare it to the one i got from sage. or NG so i can smell all the new stuff


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

I'm waiting on the next PJ Video...


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> I'm waiting on the next PJ Video...


i cant wait to do it especially when i get my SSI stuff.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> i cant wait to do it:gigge: especially when i get my SSI stuff.


 
chebaby

That should be a really good one. 

Especially since it's a line that you don't buy _often_.

Can't wait


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> That should be a really good one.
> 
> Especially since it's a line that you don't buy _often_.
> 
> Can't wait


i cant wait to get everything. i have high hopes since the names are good and the packaging is cute
ill let you know as soon as i get the package.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> i cant wait to get everything. i have high hopes since the names are good and the packaging is cute
> *ill let you know as soon as i get the package*.


 
chebaby

Yeah....in a Video.  Please & Thank You


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My Naturelle Grow that was stuck someplace in Illinois came today. 

Also some Oatstraw Tea I ordered and my box of Viviscal.

I have x2 more oders coming from NG, a Bone Comb, Claudie, SSI and that's about it.

@chebaby Hi Ya' Che. So what came in the mail last night?


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> My Naturelle Grow that was stuck someplace in Illinois came today.
> 
> Also some Oatstraw Tea I ordered and my box of Viviscal.
> 
> I have x2 more oders coming from NG, a Bone Comb, Claudie, SSI and that's about it.
> 
> @chebaby Hi Ya' Che. So what came in the mail last night?


 hey T
im am so glad you NG came. i hate when you know youre supposed to get a package and it doesnt come

my NG came last night everything smells so good and one jar smells exactly like AV ashlii amala im not sure what i will be using this weekend to steam but they all smell so good.

my CR spray came today thank you
and my DM came. video coming soon cause of course the dcc is different lol. but the buttercreme is the same so thats good.

im still waiting on my magic comb and my SSI(gotta wait 5-10 days for that to ship).


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@chebaby
Good! You got quite a bit of stuff! So Did I. 

You know we lurves them packages......

I finished up a Ginger Creme. Will Pull out a DM Super Buttercreme


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> Good! You got quite a bit of stuff! So Did I.
> 
> *You know we lurves them packages*......
> 
> I finished up a Ginger Creme. Will Pull out a DM Super Buttercreme


  and it has been sooooo long since i got a big haul in the mail. i feel good. IM BACK

i was looking forward to getting my NG and now that i got it i cant wait to get my SSI, all her stuff sounds good so i cant wait. i aint tryna make her a staple though


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> and it has been sooooo long since i got a big haul in the mail. i feel good. IM BACK
> 
> i was looking forward to getting my NG and now that i got it i cant wait to get my SSI, all her stuff sounds good so i cant wait.* i aint tryna make her a staple though*


 
chebaby

................

I know you ain't.

I still ain't got my Refund from hererplexed....


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> ................
> 
> I know you ain't.
> 
> I still ain't got my Refund from hererplexed....


  5-10 days is way too long for me. i need my stuff in 2-3 days

refund for what? she messed up your order?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> 5-10 days is way too long for me. i need my stuff in 2-3 days
> 
> *refund for what? she messed up your order?*


 
@chebaby

I wanted to add to my order & I kept emailing her requesting the "additions" and she never responded (until after the Sale) 

So, I asked her if I could still get those items at the Sale price, since I kept trying to reach her to make the changes 

She said yes, and she would refund me the difference (since the Sale was over)erplexed


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> I wanted to add to my order & I kept emailing her requesting the "additions" and she never responded (until after the Sale)
> 
> So, I asked her if I could still get those items at the Sale price, since I kept trying to reach her to make the changes
> 
> She said yes, and she would refund me the difference (since the Sale was over)erplexed


 erplexed she needs to up her cs as far as emails go.


----------



## felic1

@IDareT'sHair... I had my coffee early this morning. i guess I can't think right now. What company is DM?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@felic1

DM = Donna Marie


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> erplexed *she needs to up her cs as far as emails go.*


 
chebaby

Pfft.  She told me my Request probably went to SPAM.....


----------



## felic1

IDareT'sHair...I have been on a medical for about 60 days. It has been torture to come in here and not be able to buy some orange hibiscus. oooohhhhhhh. My mama went to assisted living after my having her home 9 weeks around the clock. I also took my son to a waterpark in frankenmuth and stayed overnight. The pillows at the hotel were real fluffy. I got happily in that bed. i had a cramp in my neck the next morning. That night I could not turn my neck to the right. I went to the ER and they said it was a neck strain/sprain. I got a whiplash from a pillow I am still in physical therapy!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

felic1

You've been through alot.  Hope things get better.


----------



## Babygrowth

Hey ladies. Not feeling good today so I may purchase some combs since I really need them. I don't know if it will be from hotcombs or hairsense but as long as they work I don't care. Ms. T, do you really need all those combs? Lol just joking. But just in case you feel like letting one or two go, Holla at me  IdareT'Hair


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Babygrowth

I do need them. Some are back ups.

Feel Better Soon.


----------



## Babygrowth

IDareT'sHair said:


> Babygrowth
> 
> I do need them. Some are back ups.
> 
> Feel Better Soon.



Thanks T! Lol! I had to try! Sent u a pm.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Pfft. She told me my Request probably went to SPAM.....


  spam my arse. and i guess your request to her went to spam too until after the sale  she play too much.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *spam my arse. and i guess your request to her went to spam too until after the sale * she play too much.


 
chebaby

Pffft.. 

BJ don't have SPAM  That's why she keeps gettin' that monnee.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Pffft..
> 
> BJ don't have SPAM That's why she keeps gettin' that monnee.


 lmao i KNEW you were gonna mention BJ


----------



## bronzebomb

Does anyone do the LOC (liquid oil cream) method?  I'm trying this method now and considering finger combing/detangling as well.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *lmao i KNEW you were gonna mention BJ*


 
chebaby

Darn Skippy


----------



## Babygrowth

bronzebomb said:


> Does anyone do the LOC (liquid oil cream) method?  I'm trying this method now and considering finger combing/detangling as well.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



Yes ma'am. I'm still experimenting with products but I most recently used HH mango colada, coconut oil/eve avocado oil mix, and HH jar of joe and my hair for the first time retained moisture for two days! Next time I'm trying knot sauce with my oil mix and my KBN butter. I think this combo will be heavenly!


----------



## Brownie518

Hey ya'll...im just sitting with my hair soaked i IPN Castor Infusion oil. I plan to wash in the morning.


----------



## robot.

My SSI came tonight. About to slap on a DC and head to sleep. I can either use up my banana brulee or try the riche masque which I haven't used yet.


----------



## Beamodel

Babygrowth said:


> Hey ladies. Not feeling good today so I may purchase some combs since I really need them. I don't know if it will be from hotcombs or hairsense but as long as they work I don't care. Ms. T, do you really need all those combs? Lol just joking. But just in case you feel like letting one or two go, Holla at me  IdareT'Hair



Babygrowth
I just purchased two seamless combs from hot combs.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

robot.  Let me know about that Riche.  It gets 'mixed' reviews.

Brownie518  I don't do my 'soaks' long enough.  Just an hour or 2.  One Saturday Imma do a nice long one.

Beamodel Have you used the Seamless combs before?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

Where you at?  Making a Video?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Look at this Store I found.  Tour the Photo Gallery!


http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=...-1ViVq0yL0kVa1VKfRu_3Ww&bvm=bv.43287494,d.dmQ


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair said:


> Look at this Store I found.  Tour the Photo Gallery!
> 
> http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=naturally%20me%20baton%20rouge&source=web&cd=1&cad=rja&ved=0CDAQFjAA&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.naturallymehairstore.com%2F&ei=k2A5UaPLGYS10QHszYG4Ag&usg=AFQjCNGBaNJ-1ViVq0yL0kVa1VKfRu_3Ww&bvm=bv.43287494,d.dmQ



IDareT'sHair
Oh yeah, that's about 45 mins from where I live. They just opened up last year I think. I don't think they sell online though. I was suppose to go there for blk Friday but never made it.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Where you at? Making a Video?


 watching yt videos tryna see if i can find any new brands


----------



## Beamodel

chebaby said:


> watching yt videos tryna see if i can find any new brands



chebaby
I am enjoying your videos. Keep em coming chile


----------



## Babygrowth

Beamodel said:


> Babygrowth
> I just purchased two seamless combs from hot combs.



Beamodel which ones did you get. I got the magic star jumbo rake and the double sided  comb.


----------



## chebaby

Beamodel said:


> @chebaby
> I am enjoying your videos. Keep em coming chile


 thank you


----------



## Beamodel

Babygrowth said:


> Beamodel which ones did you get. I got the magic star jumbo rake and the double sided  comb.



Babygrowth 
I got the 6450 tail comb & 5580 styler comb. I wanted the lady magic (I think that's the name) but they were sold out when I had ordered.


----------



## Babygrowth

Beamodel said:


> Babygrowth
> I got the 6450 tail comb & 5680 styler comb. I wanted the lady magic (I think that's the name) but they were sold out when I had ordered.



I really wanted that lady magic star one too! If I like them I will reorder for the 6450 and the 1975 styler comb.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My Bone Comb Arrived and a 16oz Herbal from Naturelle Grow


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

I received my NG package yesterday and I just placed another order, don't judge me lol


----------



## Brownie518

Hey ya'll...i just got in from a late meeting. 

I finished up a 16oz Orange hibiscus, got 2 backups.


----------



## Brownie518

curlyhersheygirl said:


> I received my NG package yesterday and I just placed another order, don't judge me lol



Judgement free zone here...i did the same...twice


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> Judgement free zone here...i did the same...twice


 
@curlyhersheygirl

Me Too Curly!

Brownie518

Brownie-B is in the Houuuussseee

OT: I talked to *Fab* she bought 6 Naturelle Grow's based on my "What's New & Good Out There"..... (Typical *Fab*)


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Thanks ladies I just love those cleansing conditioner and DC combos; it's a great deal. I also was able to get the pumpkin butter finally.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> robot.  Let me know about that Riche.  It gets 'mixed' reviews.
> 
> Brownie518  I don't do my 'soaks' long enough.  Just an hour or 2.  One Saturday Imma do a nice long one.
> 
> Beamodel Have you used the Seamless combs before?



Hey, did we all just order seamless combs??? I ordered 3 the other day, too. 

...Im sitting here 'refining' my list. Claudie,bask, and HTN are definites. Going over Silk Dreams, Cream and Coco, and Etsy...


----------



## Beamodel

Brownie518
It's appears as though lol. I see you mentioned cream and coco. I am loving that cocomallow cowash bar seriously. What do you plan on ordering from them?


----------



## robot.

IDareT'sHair said:


> robot.  Let me know about that Riche.  It gets 'mixed' reviews.
> 
> Brownie518  I don't do my 'soaks' long enough.  Just an hour or 2.  One Saturday Imma do a nice long one.
> 
> Beamodel Have you used the Seamless combs before?



Definitely didn't leave my hair as soft as the banana brulee but it did feel thicker and bit more wiry. I was looking for a protein condish so I don't mind the feel of it too much.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl Hey Curly, just made another Naturelle Grow Order (Chamomile & Burdock and some of that Parsley Pomade stuff).....

@Brownie518  I've been wanting that Parsley Pomade


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair Nice haul. I was just in the "what did you buy " thread and died laughing. You and chebaby were cuttin' up lol.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl

Girl...chebaby  will kill a thread


----------



## Babygrowth

Hey ladies! Feeling better today. Thinking about buying Naturelle grow. I looked into the ingredients in the Mango and Berries cleanser and I think my hair may like that much better than the herbal. I may get that combo and the DC combo if I feel weak enough. I'm not quite there yet...

Any thoughts on the Mango and berries?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Babygrowth

I had the Berries one when Naturelle Grow 1st Launched and the Herbal one. I had both Cleansers.

I atcually liked them both.  I still have 1 in my stash.  Not sure which one.


----------



## Babygrowth

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Babygrowth
> 
> I had the Berries one when Naturelle Grow 1st Launched and the Herbal one. I had both Cleansers.
> 
> I atcually liked them both.  I still have 1 in my stash.  Not sure which one.



IDareT'sHair Hairveda amala cream rinse has me spoiled. I do want at least one other to fall in love with.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Babygrowth I love that cleanser. The added ACV gives my hair nice shine.


----------



## Babygrowth

curlyhersheygirl said:


> Babygrowth I love that cleanser. The added ACV gives my hair nice shine.



That's what I was thinking! ACV? Yummy!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@chebaby

Watched your Spring Haul Video. Hmp. Sprang ain't even started yet, so whatchu talmbout? 

It's still Winter.

How does that Jane Carter smell? You know I had a _bad reaction_ to that Nourish & Shine, so I stay away from Jane Carter (for the most part).

I hope you do a Naturelle Grow Video. You got alot of nice stuff. I haven't bought the Aloe & Avocado one. 

I'll have to add that one to my wish list and check it out. Maybe before the sale is over.

I'm surprised you didn't get the Orange & Hibiscus. I'm really curious, but Orange tears up my scalp *except for Sitrnillah* which is very strange. 

Even BJ knew how to take care of that. *That's why she stay paid*

Yep. You must do a Naturelle Video soon. And yes, that was some incredible Shine.


----------



## ronie

Although I shouldn't but I want to se these videos.


----------



## Beamodel

Babygrowth said:


> IDareT'sHair Hairveda amala cream rinse has me spoiled. I do want at least one other to fall in love with.



Babygrowth
I love Hairveda cream rinse. My second runner up is cream and coco cocomallow cowash bar. Love that. The NG co-cleaners are ok to me.


----------



## Babygrowth

Beamodel said:


> Babygrowth
> I love Hairveda cream rinse. My second runner up is cream and coco cocomallow cowash bar. Love that. The NG co-cleaners are ok to me.



Beamodel how do you use a bar? I think it scares me cuz I don't know how to use it.


----------



## Beamodel

Babygrowth said:


> Beamodel how do you use a bar? I think it scares me cuz I don't know how to use it.



Babygrowth
Simply wet your hair. Run the bar on your hair (about 5 strokes or so) and it starts to lather, well not lathers like soap but you start feeling it in there like how you would with any other co cleaner. Rinse and tadaaaaa but girl my hair is picky and if loves Amala cream rinse and love this coco mallow bar too. Anything else is second class for me.


----------



## Babygrowth

Beamodel said:


> Babygrowth
> Simply wet your hair. Run the bar on your hair (about 5 strokes or so) and it starts to lather, well not lathers like soap but you start feeling it in there like how you would with any other co cleaner. Rinse and tadaaaaa but girl my hair is picky and if loves Amala cream rinse and love this coco mallow bar too. Anything else is second class for me.



I'm going to have to check it out...


----------



## Beamodel

I got my two seamless combs today on the mail. I am so excited. Maybe now I can keep my mid shaft splits at bay!!!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Beamodel

That was Quick!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I've been using Donna Marie Super Buttercreme for the past couple days. 

I really like it.  Wish I hadn't slept on it for so long (too much _other_ stuff).

Glad I have 'several' jars so I can determine if there are consistency issues between Jars.  

Definitely a stash keeper.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Beamodel
> 
> That was Quick!



IDareT'sHair
I know, it was super quick. When are your bone combs arriving? 

That DM super butter cream is nice and fluffy. I had it a while ago. I might have to check into that again.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel said:


> *That DM super butter cream is nice and fluffy. I had it a while ago. I might have to check into that again.*


 
@Beamodel

Yeah, Very Nice. I shoulda' pulled it out months ago. 

I likey. 

I hope they are all this nice. I have x2 more jars. 

I know at one time folks @chebaby complained about oil separation. 

My last back up comb arrived yesterday.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair
I never had oil separation in mines before. I might have been a bad batch. I like the smell of it too.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Beamodel

That's good to know. 

I watched a coupla' YT Videos and folks were discussing the consistency/oil issues.

I'm pleased. Perfect Moisturization. 

It's just what I needed.

Will definitely keep this product in my Stash.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Beamodel
> 
> That's good to know.
> 
> I watched a coupla' YT Videos and folks were discussing the consistency/oil issues.
> 
> I'm pleased. Perfect Moisturization.
> 
> It's just what I needed.
> 
> Will definitely keep this product in my Stash.



IDareT'sHair
See now u making me wonna order some more. Let me go ck out ave you and see what's cracking.


----------



## divachyk

Ordered Soultanicals on 15 Feb
Received ship noticed on 28 Feb
USPS didn't receive shipment until 7 Mar 

So unacceptable. I typically don't verbalize my frustrations publicly and with much detail because I seriously try to give companies a pass when/where possible but I'm over ST at this point. I'm not hurting for my product but don't be misleading by giving a ship notice on 28 Feb but you not really ship until a week later. I.Just.Cant.With.ST!


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

divachyk I feel ya. I'm still waiting for my knot sauce that wasn't included with my February 14th order. She gave a shipping notice on Tuesday and it hasn't moved which means it wasn't dropped off. Unacceptable.


----------



## divachyk

curlyhersheygirl said:


> divachyk I feel ya. I'm still waiting for my knot sauce that wasn't included with my February 14th order. She gave a shipping notice on Tuesday and it hasn't moved which means it wasn't dropped off. Unacceptable.


curlyhersheygirl,  that's far more unacceptable than my issue. I actually emailed earlier this morning to express my frustrations. I'm awaiting a response and will report back what is said. Tbh, I rather a total refund at this point and expressed that also.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

divachyk I can't deal with these start ups. I know there'll be growing pains but geez after waiting two+ weeks to receive your shipping notice only to have to wait another few days to a week to actually receive it. I just can't.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl

Didn't me & chebaby 'nail it' with these companies and their CS issues.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair Y'all sure did, every last scenario.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *Y'all sure did, every last scenario.*


 
@curlyhersheygirl

Unfortunately, sad but true..........


----------



## Ltown

IDareT'sHair said:


> My last back up comb arrived yesterday.


 
Hello ladies! 

The weather is awesome 60 degrees can't beat that after the fake snow storm we didn't get

IDareT'sHair, please refresh me I brought a seamless combs 3 years ago and want to get sister and dd one can you please direct me? 

i used my sample soulnaturical detangler love the smell and it detangle. I'm waiting on afroveda oil don't know what her cs? I'm sorry everyone is having order problems.  
HV had sale but not on redtea that my staple now


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ltown


http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=...40FXvFw7dCdngZf3lSod9BA&bvm=bv.43287494,d.dmQ


----------



## Ltown

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Ltown
> 
> 
> http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=...40FXvFw7dCdngZf3lSod9BA&bvm=bv.43287494,d.dmQ


 

IDareT'sHair, you always come through. thank you, mucho gracias


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ltown

Afroveda has been very slow, but it will get there eventually


----------



## divachyk

You nailed it IDareT'sHair and ITA curlyhersheygirl about start-ups. I'm very understanding if you let me know what's going on. My thing is, don't intentionally mislead me or misrepresent the truth -- knowing good and well you haven't shipped, yet you're sending a ship notice!


----------



## divachyk

Refund wasn't granted but offered a free item & priority shipping on next purchase.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

divachyk said:


> You nailed it and ITA about start-ups. I'm very understanding if you let me know what's going on. *My thing is, don't intentionally mislead me or misrepresent the truth -- knowing good and well you haven't shipped, yet you're sending a ship notice!*


 


divachyk said:


> *Refund wasn't granted but offered a free item & priority shipping on next purchase.*


 
@divachyk .............

For me, Customer Service and Product satisfaction essentially go hand in hand. 

Your product is only as good as your Customer Service.

If my shopping experience with you has been on the shady side, that tarnishes my overall experience wth you, as a Customer. 

It's no different than IRL.


----------



## Beamodel

divachyk
That is just horrible. I guess I'm gonna have to make my knot sauce last. I don't think I will be ordering from her anytime soon 

I'm sorry this happened to you.


----------



## divachyk

IDareT'sHair, agreed!!! If CS isn't on point, nothing else matters. I replied back and explained that I'm very understanding and willing to work with circumstances as they come. However, don't give a ship notice a week ahead of when you actually take the merchandise to USPS. I usually don't get hung up stuff but this one just rubbed me wrong.


----------



## Babygrowth

Beamodel said:


> divachyk
> That is just horrible. I guess I'm gonna have to make my knot sauce last. I don't think I will be ordering from her anytime soon
> 
> I'm sorry this happened to you.



My sentiments exactly. I just decided that I really like her wrappers delight too! Smh... I guess I will just have to replace those two items with Oyin Handmade hair dew, and greg juice/juices and berries. Sorry divachyk that this is going on. She should've refunded you and still sent your products. Who needs free shipping if you never order from them again?


----------



## Beamodel

I agree with Babygrowth. What makes her think you want a free item and shipping on a future purchase. You might not ever purchase again from them. 

Sarenzo beads did something similar to me recently a d sent me the wrong item. I'm still waiting to see how they are going to rectify this error. Smh


----------



## divachyk

The plot thickens....it took several email exchanges before she offered up the following:

_I truly understand your grievance. Nonetheless, your package was not submitted to the post office on the 7th. We had a scheduled pickup for March 1, which is why I'm really not understanding why your package was processed twice in Brooklyn. Please do let me know once your package is received. I'd like to know that your package is intact. We've been having issues with packages using USPS pickup. In the near future, we'll be looking into alternative shipping options. I sincerely apologize for the inconvenience._

I just wonder why this wasn't told to me upfront. I'm just not buying it honestly. I will let her know if my package is damaged but I think this issue with USPS would have been told to me upfront, not after I reiterated one week later was unacceptable.


----------



## Babygrowth

divachyk said:


> The plot thickens....it took several email exchanges before she offered up the following:
> 
> I truly understand your grievance. Nonetheless, your package was not submitted to the post office on the 7th. We had a scheduled pickup for March 1, which is why I'm really not understanding why your package was processed twice in Brooklyn. Please do let me know once your package is received. I'd like to know that your package is intact. We've been having issues with packages using USPS pickup. In the near future, we'll be looking into alternative shipping options. I sincerely apologize for the inconvenience.
> 
> I just wonder why this wasn't told to me upfront. I'm just not buying it honestly. I will let her know if my package is damaged but I think this issue with USPS would have been told to me upfront, not after I reiterated one week later was unacceptable.


I agree! Seems like she's reaching for straws. Unacceptable!


----------



## Brownie518

Hey, ladies!! I've missed everything the past few days. I'll have to catch up. 

I got my three seamless combs yesterday. Love those things. I'm going to order a couple of backups this week. I need a couple of the fine teeth joints. 
I haven't purchased anything yet but I'm still finalizing my list. My haul won't be as massive as I thought (wanted) it to be...I don't think, anyway. 

I used up an Njoi Ayurvedic hair butter, no backups. I will be getting more of this soon, though. I'll probably finish her Gro Balm this week, also. I don't think I have anything else thats close to being finished.


----------



## Brownie518

Beamodel said:


> @Brownie518
> It's appears as though lol. I see you mentioned cream and coco. I am loving that cocomallow cowash bar seriously. What do you plan on ordering from them?



Beamodel

I know I'm late but...I was thinking about trying that cocomallow out.  I want to get a few and try one out and also have my newly natural niece try it. I am definitely getting Hair Honey, Apple Cider Honeyed Tea Rinse, and Infused Glaze Tinctures.


----------



## Beamodel

Brownie518 said:


> Beamodel
> 
> I know I'm late but...I was thinking about trying that cocomallow out.  I want to get a few and try one out and also have my newly natural niece try it. I am definitely getting Hair Honey, Apple Cider Honeyed Tea Rinse, and Infused Glaze Tinctures.



Brownie518
If you get it, let me know what you think. I like it...


----------



## Brownie518

Beamodel said:


> @Brownie518
> If you get it, let me know what you think. I like it...


Beamodel

I think I will be trying it out. I have it on my list.  I'll let you know.


----------



## divachyk

Ladies, what's a good holding product that won't dry the hair or cause the hair to feel rock hair. I need to tame some nape hairs. I love whipped gelly and Bee Mine Bee Hold but these short nape hairs ain't playing and need something else.


----------



## chebaby

chello ladies
i am so stressed out right nowi just cant....

anyway my hair is super soft right now. steaming(with the NG aloe and avocado) and the weather warming up is doing my hair right
my bun is all juicy

i just realized my magic comb never came even though it shipped last monday. off to write an email.


----------



## divachyk

I GOT MY SOULTANICALS TODAY!!!!! This entire experience was exhausting.


----------



## Beamodel

divachyk said:


> I GOT MY SOULTANICALS TODAY!!!!! This entire experience was exhausting.



FINALLY. I'm glad you got it divachyk


----------



## Beamodel

divachyk said:


> Ladies, what's a good holding product that won't dry the hair or cause the hair to feel rock hair. I need to tame some nape hairs. I love whipped gelly and Bee Mine Bee Hold but these short nape hairs ain't playing and need something else.



I use HQ puttyful.


----------



## Ltown

divachyk said:


> Ladies, what's a good holding product that won't dry the hair or cause the hair to feel rock hair. I need to tame some nape hairs. I love whipped gelly and Bee Mine Bee Hold but these short nape hairs ain't playing and need something else.



I used hv red tea gel.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

divachyk  If I needed a 'firm hold' I'd probably use Oyin's Sweet Berries Pomade.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Evening Ladies!

Wasn't on last night....Sinus issues.  Felt Lousy.

Got something from Naturelle Grow.  Might be x1 Pumpkin Butter.  The box is extemely light.  She coulda' stuck that in an envelope.

Sorry to hear about Soultanicals.  Imma see what happens next Sale.  I still wanna try both Spritz.erplexed

I got my Refund from SSI (which shipped btw) and my Claudie also shipped.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Hey ladies I received my missing knot sauce today.
divachyk I'm glad you also got your stuff.

It seems USPS is really messing up folks business. I should have received my HH order yesterday instead they sent my stuff to MN not MA erplexed.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair Feel better soon sis.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl

Thank you Ms. Curly.  I went to work (shoulda' stayed home) cause I thought I had 2 important meetings - both ended up being cancelled.

I talked **Fab** into getting some Naturelle Grow (she wanted to know what's new & exciting)....she ended up getting 6 Jars. *typical Fab*

They came yesterday.  She's excited.  I told her to keep me posted after she tries them.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair That's typical Fab 

I'm still waiting for USPS to pick up my NG order. I know they ship quickly so it must be USPS play the fool.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl

I shoulda' asked her which ones did she get.  She said:  "If I don't like 'em, I'm sending them to you"....

I know she will like them tho'.


----------



## Babygrowth

IDareT'sHair said:


> Evening Ladies!
> 
> Wasn't on last night....Sinus issues.  Felt Lousy.
> 
> Got something from Naturelle Grow.  Might be x1 Pumpkin Butter.  The box is extemely light.  She coulda' stuck that in an envelope.
> 
> Sorry to hear about Soultanicals.  Imma see what happens next Sale.  I still wanna try both Spritz.erplexed
> 
> I got my Refund from SSI (which shipped btw) and my Claudie also shipped.


Hope you feel better 

With all these postal problems I more than ever need to find a Holy Grail line I can get on the ground. Thank goodness Target takes returns because I will be trying to make CR and KBB work for me since Shea Moisture does not. I wonder why I stopped using Oyin?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Babygrowth

Hmp.  Is it really the Post Office?

Yeah, why did you stop using Oyin?

I don't what I'd get if I had to go Ground?  Maybe Aveda or Phyto.  Not sure.


----------



## Babygrowth

IDareT'sHair said:


> Babygrowth
> 
> Hmp.  Is it really the Post Office?
> 
> Yeah, why did you stop using Oyin?
> 
> I don't what I'd get if I had to go Ground?  Maybe Aveda or Phyto.  Not sure.



Lol! Yeah I meant to use quotation marks around that part!  Girl, I'm gonna have to revisit Oyin. Thank God I don't have to catch public transportation anymore because that means Whole foods and Trader Joes is not that far from me now! There's nothing close by to you?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

This is my Hair Night.  *cries* and I don't feel like doing it. 

So, I just massaged in some Pimento Oil and tied it up for the night.

Hopefully, I'll feel better tomorrow.  I have everything out and ret-to-go.  I hate not doing my hair tonight.erplexed

I hope to do it Wednesday/Saturday.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Babygrowth 

Yeah, I mean, okay...lemme see, _*cough*_ I guess I could get Giovanni, HSR, Alba Botanicals, Avalon Organics, Beauty Without Cruelty from my little favorite Health Food Store.

And whatever Whole Foods & Tar-get has. 

I just like buying stuff on-line. 

Wish it we didn't hafta' pay for Shipping tho'.


----------



## Babygrowth

I keep forgetting to get coffee filters and I refuse to wash my hair without Coffee rinsing. I noticed a difference in how my hair felt and I don't like it! She loves water and deep conditioner and I want to see what the hype is about these combs I have but I just can't do it without my coffee!

In other news I am loving HH Sprout but I think I'm being heavy handed. I also think I may have to give up my Trigger because it may be to thick for my hair. I can't really explain it but these past few days of not using it has my scalp feeling light and I like this feeling. Sprout and joj doesn't feel heavy if that makes any sense. Plus I was getting tired of the smell.  the true test will be how much hair I lose when I wash my hair to see if the excess shedding was the trigger or just me... 

Sorry for rambling ladies...


----------



## Babygrowth

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Babygrowth
> 
> Yeah, I mean, okay...lemme see, *cough* I guess I could get Giovanni, HSR, Alba Botanicals, Avalon Organics, Beauty Without Cruelty from my little favorite Health Food Store.
> 
> And whatever Whole Foods & Tar-get has.
> 
> I just like buying stuff on-line.
> 
> Wish it we didn't hafta' pay for Shipping tho'.



I know what you mean. I love online shopping. If it ever shut down I don't know what I would do! Lol


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Babygrowth said:


> *In other news I am loving HH Sprout but I think I'm being heavy handed. I also think I may have to give up my Trigger because it may be to thick for my hair. I can't really explain it but these past few days of not using it has my scalp feeling light and I like this feeling. Sprout and joj doesn't feel heavy if that makes any sense. Plus I was getting tired of the smell.  the true test will be how much hair I lose when I wash my hair to see if the excess shedding was the trigger or just me... *
> 
> Sorry for rambling ladies...


 
Babygrowth

Those are my 2 Favs!  

Sprout is my Heart so is JOJ.  I also like that new Black Coffee but I wish it was cheaper......

Sprout (when I can afford it) I always get the 8 ounce Jar.

I haven't repurchased Trigger since I ran out.  I might re up in the Fall/Winter. But if they offer a decent Mothers Day Sale, I'll re-up then.


----------



## divachyk

IDareT'sHair - I hope you feel better. I hate when I rush to work to find my important meetings were reschedule and/or cancelled.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair i hope you feel better


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Thanks Ladies!  I'm tryna' beat this thang.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair - feel better, girlie!!! 
SO and I are just getting over this terrible stomach virus thats going around.  He got it from his little niece and brought it home. It's ugly..


In hair news, nothing going on. I plan to wash my hair tomorrow afternoon and DC with Black Vanilla Smoothie. I haven't used it in a while since NG turned me out!  I think I'm going to soak my hair in some Trigger when I get home in the morning and let it sit for the day. I need to reup next sale. I want to try the Creme Brulee scent 
I am taking next sun/mon/tues off so I won't  be back to work until the 23rd after tonight.  Can't wait!


----------



## natura87

In bed. Might have pneumonia. Gonna head to the doctors tomorrow and get some antibiotics. Bought a Mixed Chicks kids conditioner just for the heck of it.


----------



## divachyk

Feel better Brownie518 natura87 (anyone else I might have missed)

The Dr released me today -- finally! I'm a witness that 2nd degree burns is no joke. Dr stated it will take months to completely heal but I'm at a point where I don't need frequent monitoring. 

ETA: I'm doing a 7 day detox for total body health and um, it's detoxing a little too well and I ain't feeling that aspect of it.

In other news, I tried Soultanicals polishing fudge and oh my  It's a body scrub that leaves behind a silky feeling after rinsing and it smells great. I felt I didn't need any moisturizer. Dash the ash, well, it's "ok." I feel dry shortly after using it on dry skin but it has more staying power when used on damp skin. If I were to be foolish and order again, polishing fudge would be it. She did indicate she's working on her shipment issues and think she has them resolved.  I spared you all from the explanation yesterday.


----------



## Ltown

Good morning ladies!

divachyk, i miss what happen to you and sorry to read about the burns, get better soon. 
Brownie518, IDareT'sHair, natura87, i hope you ladies get better.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

I did see where DM posted to your Video.  You a Celeb nah....*cough*

Can I gets that Autograph?


----------



## bronzebomb

30% off Uncle Funky’s Daughter with a purchase of $39 or more
Coupon Code: iloveunclefunkysdaughter
Good until March 15


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> I did see where DM posted to your Video. You a Celeb nah....*cough*
> 
> Can I gets that Autograph?


 lmao girl i read that post over and over i was like no she didnt try to defend herself on my video talkin about ingredients make the products have slight variations while that might be true, what i was refering to is not slight at all.
ive been too busy to post the follow up vid but i will this weekend.


----------



## chebaby

oh and by the way i did get the oils cant wait to use them.


----------



## divachyk

Ltown said:


> Good morning ladies!
> 
> divachyk, i miss what happen to you and sorry to read about the burns, get better soon.
> Brownie518, IDareT'sHair, natura87, i hope you ladies get better.



Ltown, not sure if I told the entire story because it's kinda embarrassing. I strained a muscle and used some muscle rub. The pain wouldn't let up so I used a warm compress to relax the muscle. The compress wasn't hot and wasn't touching my skin BUT it activated the muscle rub and burned & blistered my skin.


----------



## Brownie518

Hey ladies. Real quiet tonight....

I ordered some Claudies..
Normaluzing cond
Reconstructor
Kahve leave in
Grandma Louise pomade

I have been using the Hairitage Forest Green stufff and just ordered the 8oz. Its great. Very moisturizing.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *oh and by the way i did get the oils cant wait to use them.*


 
chebaby

Great News!  I'm baaaaaccckkk


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518 @chebaby

Hi Ya'll:blowkiss:

My Naturelle Grow came.  My SSI also came


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair

Hey T!! So glad you feel better!!!!!!


----------



## Beamodel

Brownie518 said:


> Hey ladies. Real quiet tonight....
> 
> I ordered some Claudies..
> Normaluzing cond
> Reconstructor
> Kahve leave in
> Grandma Louise pomade
> 
> I have been using the Hairitage Forest Green stufff and just ordered the 8oz. Its great. Very moisturizing.



Brownie518
I could have given you my Kahve leave in. I just brought it and the lemon smell is too much for me.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518 @chebaby
> 
> Hi Ya'll:blowkiss:
> 
> My Naturelle Grow came. My SSI also came


 im so glad you feel better

im glad you got stuff in the mail.
my SSI aint even shipped  yet this what i be talkin about, too long of a wait time. i aint got time lol.

i made a list of what imma buy tomorrow from my bss cause i feel like buying something.
kbb conditioner(dont know the name)
kbb mask
another shea moisture purification masque
 and if im feeling like im a big balla shot calla imma pick up another jar of naturilista cosmetics juicy leave in. im almost out of my jar cause ive been using it daily as well as using it on my moms hair when i braid it so its going fast. i have another jar but they are different formulations so yea.


----------



## chebaby

last night i took down my bun and my hair was sooooooo moisturized usually when i take down my hair it feels like it needs to be conditioned fast. but since i started steaming again the moisture is lasting. i oiled my scalp with the rest of my trigga and some jar of joe and added some PRE to my ends and then re-bunned.
i cant wait to steam again sunday.
im thinking a 3 hour amla treatment and then steam with either kbb mask, a NG product or jane carter conditioner.


----------



## Babygrowth

Yay! Some action! I missed you guys! Hope everyones doing okay! I'm obsessing over skincare and makeup so I think I'm good on hair products til May... although I have this new itch to buy Silk Dreams since she got this new serum and I do need one or three


----------



## chebaby

i just realized nobody said nothin in the thread all yesterday
T gets sick and shut err thang down


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@chebaby @Brownie518 @Babygrowth

Ya'll need to quit.  

My Naturelle Grow & SSI boxes is still in the Car. I haven't even 'felt' like opening it.erplexed

Did ya'll see ST'icals had/has B1G1 Free on their "Power to the Pre-Poo"?


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby @Brownie518 @Babygrowth
> 
> *Ya'll need to quit*.
> 
> *My Naturelle Grow & SSI boxes is still in the Car. I haven't even 'felt' like opening it.erplexed*
> 
> Did ya'll see ST'icals had/has B1G1 Free on their *"Power to the Pre-Poo"?*


you know its true lol.

that just means you will have goodies to open over the weekend 

thats such a cute name


----------



## Babygrowth

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby @Brownie518 @Babygrowth
> 
> Ya'll need to quit.
> 
> My Naturelle Grow & SSI boxes is still in the Car. I haven't even 'felt' like opening it.erplexed
> 
> Did ya'll see ST'icals had/has B1G1 Free on their "Power to the Pre-Poo"?



Mmmmh hmmm :rollseyes: they still get the silent treatment from me until I can't live without the knot sauce or wrappers delight! Lol!


----------



## Beamodel

Babygrowth said:


> Mmmmh hmmm :rollseyes: they still get the silent treatment from me until I can't live without the knot sauce or wrappers delight! Lol!



Babygrowth
My thoughts exactly. I love knot sauce...


----------



## Lita

My HairVeda came & she included a oil sample..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita

IDareT'sHair Hi! Glad your feeling better..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita

Babygrowth said:


> Yay! Some action! I missed you guys! Hope everyones doing okay! I'm obsessing over skincare and makeup so I think I'm good on hair products til May... although I have this new itch to buy Silk Dreams since she got this new serum and I do need one or three



Babygrowth You too with the skincare..lol..Your not by yourself..Getting my skin/body spring summer ready...lol..BB creams face mist & all..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Babygrowth

Lita said:


> Babygrowth You too with the skincare..lol..Your not by yourself..Getting my skin/body spring summer ready...lol..BB creams face mist & all..
> 
> Happy Hair Growing!



I know that's right! I'm trying to find your post with the suggestions you gave me but I must be perusing too fast cuz I can't find it! Do you mind telling me your suggestions again? I literally need everything but I recently discovered Vasseur skincare and Brallywood Butta so they cover most of my needs but a PJ needs variety and a stash that lasts! Lol! Lita


----------



## Brownie518

I was just trying to order some Silk Dreams but it woudnt calculate shipping. I'll try later..


----------



## Brownie518

I dozed off and missed the Soultanicals oil deal. I wanted more of that, too. I guess i can wait and see what next fridays deal will be.


----------



## divachyk

Babygrowth said:


> Yay! Some action! I missed you guys! Hope everyones doing okay! I'm obsessing over skincare and makeup so I think I'm good on hair products til May... although I have this new itch to buy Silk Dreams since she got this new serum and I do need one or three



Exactly --  I'm enjoying my facial steamer!  Babygrowth


----------



## Ltown

Good morning ladies! 

You all know who the boss up in here, when she down this thread is down too

IDareT'sHair, glad you are better

I want to try camille rose aloe gel butter, i seen a poster talk about her braidout which looks good. I don't want a big jar maybe i can get some sample jar.  
Afroveda send me shipping notice finally.


----------



## Lita

Babygrowth said:


> I know that's right! I'm trying to find your post with the suggestions you gave me but I must be perusing too fast cuz I can't find it! Do you mind telling me your suggestions again? I literally need everything but I recently discovered Vasseur skincare and Brallywood Butta so they cover most of my needs but a PJ needs variety and a stash that lasts! Lol! Lita



Babygrowth Hi! For face/body  mist Jasons vit C spray is good very refreshing & you can find it local/cheap...Lioele-Seaweed Trouble Care mist,Skin79 Green Tea mist,Skin79 vit C mist...Works wonders for sensitive skin..

Skin Rx-vit C serum 30% I apply a little every night on my face/little around eyes..

MUAC-Green Tea Cleanser..Love this..

MUAC-Glycolic,Lactic peels for trouble areas..T Zone (pores) I use SL 15%...

Skin Rx-Glycolic 15% I use this in the spring/summer it's very light..No peeling it keeps my trouble areas in place..

MUAC-Mandelic Toner..If you have oily skin/T zone this really breaks down the oil without stripping the skin.

Skin Rx-Hydra Essence Toner..Very mild,but effective..Skin is super soft.
Skin Rx-Acne Toner..This is great for pores/ T zone..

Platinum Skincare-Glycolic Toner 10%
Platinum Skincare-Glycolic Cleanser 10%
Platinum Skincare-Glycolic & Lactic body wash...This is my favorite..

MUAC-Glycolic Body Wash..

MUAC-Body sugar scrub & sugar wash..


----------



## Babygrowth

Lita said:


> Babygrowth Hi! For face/body  mist Jasons vit C spray is good very refreshing & you can find it local/cheap...Lioele-Seaweed Trouble Care mist,Skin79 Green Tea mist,Skin79 vit C mist...Works wonders for sensitive skin..
> 
> Skin Rx-vit C serum 30% I apply a little every night on my face/little around eyes..
> 
> MUAC-Green Tea Cleanser..Love this..
> 
> MUAC-Glycolic,Lactic peels for trouble areas..T Zone (pores) I use SL 15%...
> 
> Skin Rx-Glycolic 15% I use this in the spring/summer it's very light..No peeling it keeps my trouble areas in place..
> 
> MUAC-Mandelic Toner..If you have oily skin/T zone this really breaks down the oil without stripping the skin.
> 
> Skin Rx-Hydra Essence Toner..Very mild,but effective..Skin is super soft.
> Skin Rx-Acne Toner..This is great for pores/ T zone..
> 
> Platinum Skincare-Glycolic Toner 10%
> Platinum Skincare-Glycolic Cleanser 10%
> 
> MUAC-Glycolic Body Wash..
> 
> MUAC-Body sugar scrub & sugar wash..



Thanks Lita! Can you give me a breakdown of your regimen? The last time I had a regimen it was wash, exfoliate, toner, moisturizer, done! Lol! Peels, serums, etc I only did whenever I got a facial which was once or twice a year so I'm a little intimidated but I know I can make it work!


----------



## natura87

Hi.


I've been so sick I've been slacking on doing my hair. Bronchitis is no joke. I will try to do it today and if not tonight, well...tomorrow.


----------



## Babygrowth

natura87 said:


> Hi.
> 
> I've been so sick I've been slacking on doing my hair. Bronchitis is no joke. I will try to do it today and if not tonight, well...tomorrow.



Feel better honey... it will be over before you know it. I hate any sickness that messes with breathing, eating, and sleeping lol!


----------



## Lita

natura87 said:


> Hi.
> 
> 
> I've been so sick I've been slacking on doing my hair. Bronchitis is no joke. I will try to do it today and if not tonight, well...tomorrow.



natura87 Please take it easy & feel better..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@natura87

I think I might have that. I'm still not 100% Whatever it is (& no I haven't been to the Dr.) is wiping me out.

Ltown  Thanks Girlie! I'm trying to get better


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Did manage to muster up "the Strenght" to hit PayNah on a 16oz Avocado & Aloe Naturelle Grow.  

I don't have that one.


----------



## Lita

Babygrowth said:


> Thanks Lita! Can you give me a breakdown of your regimen? The last time I had a regimen it was wash, exfoliate, toner, moisturizer, done! Lol! Peels, serums, etc I only did whenever I got a facial which was once or twice a year so I'm a little intimidated but I know I can make it work!



Babygrowth Hi! I use chem peels to spot treat on Mondays..Only spot treat..After I use Rosehip cream to moisturize..Tuesday I use skin Rx hydra essence toner in the the morning,it's very mild & ultra hydrating,I use vit c serum 30%,except on my t zone,I use pore serums/etc on that area...Fridays I use face mask...

*Ive also incorporated over night sleeping packs/gels..Keeps the skin smooth,firm & soft..Glowy.

*Beautymate-Has a nice eye mask,that really help to lighten dark circles..

Mixing baking soda & green tea really helps with pores...If your not into mixing,buy Missha green tea & baking soda wash..Very nice.

*Mixing baking soda,honey & green tea makes a nice hair mask..

~My skin is responding well with Asain & American skincare combo..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Hey divas I missed y'all. My subscription was up and I thought it was on automatic renewal but I guess they stopped that I couldn't remember. Anyway I just paid so I could chat with my peeps 

I received my NG and HH orders on Thursday and I made an Easter list just in case there will be some good deals.

natura87  & IDareT'sHair I hope you ladies return to 100% soon.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl

Hi Ms. Curly!


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair Hey sis


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl

Do you have the Naturelle Grow Avocado & Aloe DC'er


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> curlyhersheygirl
> 
> Do you have the Naturelle Grow Avocado & Aloe DC'er




IDareT'sHair No I don't. Is that a new one?


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair said:


> curlyhersheygirl
> 
> Do you have the Naturelle Grow Avocado & Aloe DC'er



IDareT'sHair
I have a sample of it


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

I just saw NG has a LI. Did any of you ladies purchase it?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl Beamodel

I hope I like the Avocado & Aloe.  It got alot good reviews.

I also saw she has an ACV Rinse of some sort.


----------



## Beamodel

curlyhersheygirl said:


> I just saw NG has a LI. Did any of you ladies purchase it?



I have it. I might not be a good source of info abt it though bc my hair dosent respond to well to Shea butter. Lita likes it though.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair said:


> curlyhersheygirl Beamodel
> 
> I hope I like the Avocado & Aloe.  It got alot good reviews.
> 
> I also saw she has an ACV Rinse of some sort.



Idaretshair
Let us know how it works for you once you have tried it


----------



## SpiceUpMyHair

[USER][/USER]IDareT'sHair

She always had that cleansing conditioner, I think she just changed the name and created a new cleansing conditioners without acv. But both are still mango and berries. I like the one with acv. The smell is very faint,  consistency is very lite imo. I believe I would love it in the summer time b4 the new growth starts to kick in.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Beamodel Thanks. My hair hair is also "iffy" with shea butter so I have to be careful


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl

You doin' any M-Day Haulin' Ms. Curly?


----------



## Babygrowth

Lita said:


> Babygrowth Hi! I use chem peels to spot treat on Mondays..Only spot treat..After I use Rosehip cream to moisturize..Tuesday I use skin Rx hydra essence toner in the the morning,it's very mild & ultra hydrating,I use vit c serum 30%,except on my t zone,I use pore serums/etc on that area...Fridays I use face mask...
> 
> *Ive also incorporated over night sleeping packs/gels..Keeps the skin smooth,firm & soft..Glowy.
> 
> *Beautymate-Has a nice eye mask,that really help to lighten dark circles..
> 
> Mixing baking soda & green tea really helps with pores...If your not into mixing,buy Missha green tea & baking soda wash..Very nice.
> 
> *Mixing baking soda,honey & green tea makes a nice hair mask..
> 
> ~My skin is responding well with Asain & American skincare combo..
> 
> Happy Hair Growing!



Thank you very much for that! I'm sooo excited to start caring for my skin the way I do my hair! Will let you know what I end up getting!


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> curlyhersheygirl
> 
> You doin' any M-Day Haulin' Ms. Curly?



IDareT'sHair I might; it all depends on the sales. As of late my online experiences are a bit lack luster so hopefully by then vendors will get their acts together.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl

My SSI came yesterday (the Amazon Butters) I think I might like them. They consistency looks great.

Yeah, my mind has re-booted a bit from ST'icals _i.e. not overly eager_ since folks were having so many recent 'issues' so I'll proceed with caution on them.

I know I'll get some things from HV not sure what else.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl

I did get a 4oz of NG's Parsley Pomade. I don't see it listed very often and it's always 2oz's, so I went ahead and got a 4oz. 

It feels really good consistency-wise. Can't smell anything right now., so I don't know what the scent is like or...if it even has a scent?


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> curlyhersheygirl
> 
> I did get a 4oz of NG's Parsley Pomade. I don't see it listed very often and it's always 2oz's, so I went ahead and got a 4oz.
> 
> It feels really good consistency-wise. Can't smell anything right now., so I don't know what the scent is like or...if it even has a scent?



IDareT'sHair She sent me a 2oz sample with my last order. I really like the consistency but I didn't see it listed.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl

I never see it listed either Ms. Curly. So when I did I just went ahead and ordered 4oz's.

Does it have a scent? You know my nose/head is all clogged up.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair It's a very faint peppermint/herbal scent.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl

Thanks Curly.  How you doin' on your Huge MD Stash?  

I sold some of mine to **Fab** she said she was looking for some DC'ers. .... 

I think I sent her an extra Leave-In just to whittle it down some more.

I still have a bit tho'.  Will keep working on it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

The Good thing about 'selling to **Fab** & beautyaddict is: They say...."Here's *X* amount of Dollars now send me some *Y*"  Toy is like that too.

I don't hafta' think about it.

@curlyhersheygirl


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair I still have 6 16oz jars to work on. Right now I'm working on the last of the CJ stash.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl

Lawd Curly.....I haven't even touched that CJ although I've swapped some.

You would hafta' remind me.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

IDareT'sHair said:


> The Good thing about 'selling to **Fab** & beautyaddict is: They say...."Here's *X* amount of Dollars now send me some *Y*" Toy is like that too.
> 
> I don't hafta' think about it.
> 
> @curlyhersheygirl


 

curlyhersheygirl


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> The Good thing about 'selling to **Fab** & beautyaddict is: They say...."Here's *X* amount of Dollars now send me some *Y*"  Toy is like that too.
> 
> I don't hafta' think about it.
> 
> @curlyhersheygirl



IDareT'sHair  Yeah that is great, you don't have to deal with other folks who love to ask 100 questions then don't purchase anything.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl

They always get me when I'm not looking to sell anything & break me down. 

But *cough* you know I can always pull somethin' togevver.

I might buy some Hairitage? I feel like buying a little something, but I want/need a little discount for inspiration.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> 
> They always get me when I'm not looking to sell anything & break me down.
> 
> But *cough* you know I can always pull somethin' togevver.
> 
> I might buy some Hairitage?* I feel like buying a little something, but I want/need a little discount for inspiration*.



IDareT'sHair I feel the same way lol


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl

I know.    I wanna Sale

I think/hope there might be a few Easter Discounts *if they were smart*....it might be just wishful thinking tho'.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair I'm hoping for Easter sale too; I already have my lists waiting


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl

This line looks very, very interesting.....but I'm not sure if I'm feelin' any more new lines right now or if I wanna stick with the tried & true, but thought this stuff sounded good

http://www.etsy.com/shop/NaturallyAmari?ref=br_feed_12

What do YA'LL think? @Brownie518 @Lita @robot. @Beamodel @Ltown @Babygrowth @chebaby divachyk


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair Her stuff looks really good but she just opened so I'll keep an eye on her to see how she does.


----------



## Ltown

IDareT'sHair, her detanglers looks good but i'm like you i'm watch.  Some of the vendors like ipn aren't really ready for the hair forums crowd.


----------



## robot.

Used up an SSI avocado condish (one replacement) and my KC spiral spritz. 

I picked up a new gel from MOMs and ended up exchanging it the day after. It was a spray gel but way too light; I got no hold from it whatsoever. After this gel (forget the name) I want to try the Aubrey Organics B5 design gel.

Tried the SSI pomegranate condish. So far I'm not impressed but I'll see how it goes. I used KCCC the other day and liked it. My hair didn't drip dry all day and the definition was nice. But it does not play well with my SSI avocado condish. No matter how much I put in my hair, my hair would not get that same 'slip.' erplexed Won't be using the KCCC again. I just wanted to give it another go for old time's sake.

Shea Moisture had some nice men's items  A really thick butter moisturizer and a gel that looks good. They have manly scents but idc  The Camille Rose gel looks good too but not for no 22 gahtdamn dollars


----------



## divachyk

Today was 70+ degrees but I couldn't enjoy it. For the last 3 days my nose has been clogged like 100%. I finally broke down and went to the dr. Got a steroid shot, some nasal spray...now I can breath again. I even purchased a humidifier because my allergies are that jacked up. Florida, pollen, go figure! 

I picked up some storage bins from Michael's and Big Lots for all my health & beauty stuff. I'm seriously out of room and I haven't even purchased much lately.

I converted my BFF to loving all things hair. She even ordered some products online although she told me she wouldn't. I'm so proud of her!


----------



## divachyk

IDareT'sHair, I agree with curlyhersheygirl, I will keep my seat on that vendor for now although that Marshmallow Root detangler (and many other items) sounds yum.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

divachyk said:


> *I converted my BFF to loving all things hair. She even ordered some products online although she told me she wouldn't. I'm so proud of her! *


 
divachyk

Pusha


----------



## divachyk

IDareT'sHair said:


> divachyk
> 
> Pusha



IDareT'sHair, you know it.  If I showed her my stash, it would scare her so I'm introducing her to this life slowly.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

divachyk said:


> *If I showed her my stash, it would scare her so I'm introducing her to this life slowly.*


 
divachyk

Yeah...it's best to ease folks into it.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> 
> This line looks very, very interesting.....but I'm not sure if I'm feelin' any more new lines right now or if I wanna stick with the tried & true, but thought this stuff sounded good
> 
> http://www.etsy.com/shop/NaturallyAmari?ref=br_feed_12
> 
> What do YA'LL think? @Brownie518 @Lita @robot. @Beamodel @Ltown @Babygrowth @chebaby divachyk



IDareT'sHair
Yea, this line does look promising.... Hmmmm


----------



## Ltown

Good early morning ladies!

I went to target today and they are selling as i am, camille rose(wasn't alot or what I was looking for). I looked for KBB but didn't see her.   I don't know who is the store marketer but that awesome they are definately stocking  for people of color. HV next she's from this area and I'm surprise she doesn't but I guess she keeps it 100% natural without preservative!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Ltown Morning LT! You were out early. 

I haven't checked my Targets yet. I rarely even go to Target, but will make a special trip (I guess), to see what I can see.

I wanted to get some of this Natural Lee, but cannot check out, so I guess that means I don't need it.erplexed
http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=...kLj-2KzjRplYant7NgTgmxA&bvm=bv.43828540,d.dmg

Beamodel


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Using BFH's Ayurvedic Scalp Creme.  Has Neem, Bramhi, Amala and some other good stuff.


----------



## Beamodel

I just brought this. I hope I like it. It's base is Shea...

http://www.etsy.com/listing/6857413...=US&ga_search_type=all&ga_facet=Coffee+butter


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel  It looks really, really good.  Shipping isn't bad either, but kinda high for 2oz's.

Maybe some of those ETSY Vendors will have some Easter and M-Day Sales to off-set some of their costs.

I wanted that Avocado & Amala Lotion from Natural Lee, but couldn't check out.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair

Yea, it's kinda pricy but so is HH and pay for hers   I just wanted to test it out and see if u like it. 

I'm sure there will be some MD and Easter sales. I can't wait to see what will be on sale. 

I wonder what is wrong with Natural Lee and why you can't check out. Hmmmm


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Beamodel 

Probably can't check out, cause I don't need it. 

Keep me posted on that Coffee Butter. You are right 2oz JOJ is way more expensive actually.

Speaking of HH, I want another one of those Black Coffee Creamies, but it cost too Dang much.

Since I was sick, I only did my hair 1 day this week (yesterday), so I may 'tweak' my Regi for a few months and start doing it on Saturday with an all day Oil Soak.

So, I ordered some Pure Mustard Oil yesterday. And will do the weekly long "soaks" until about May.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair

I hope you are feeling better. I wanted to try HH coffee cream stuff but never pulled the trigger because I liked JOJ so much. 

Lol at your Naturele Lee comment. Girl I don't need to buy anything else for a few months. I need to start using up some stuff.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Beamodel 

I really want another one of those "Creamies" Girl, it is thebomb.com

If it was 8ozs, I'd be all over it.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair
I might try it one day. What is the consistency of it? Does it feel like the other creamies she use to sell or is it fluffy and creamy


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel

It's kinda of Creamy-Whippy and it smells like a Cafe Au Lait.  Almost a little like SD's Mocha Silk.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair
Thanks girly. I might go for it one day. But I really love that JOJ. I use it to deal with and it keeps my ends moisturized like it isn't anyone's business, lol.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Beamodel 

For Example BFH has an 8oz Espresso Hair Creme for about $14.00 for 8.5 ounces. And to me, that's reasonable.

It doesn't smell as wonderful but the price-point is right.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair

I agree. Do they still have that


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel said:


> I agree. Do they still have that


 

http://www.bearfruithair.com/n/products-page/skin-scalp/espresso-stimulating-scalp-cream/


----------



## Babygrowth

Hey ladies! Since I've sold a lot of stuff on the forum I have decided to buy Njoys growth oil. I washed my hair last night after not doing it for almost two weeks nono and I lost the same amount of shed hair I was losing weekly using trigger... it has to go... so, I hope this one works some magic!!! I over moisturized my hair last night so today I'm clarifying with the awesome Elucence acidifying shampoo then SSI Okra... hope my hair feels better... may try my KBN creamy conditioner as a rinse out to follow the Okra... I think it will be a KBN day. Leave in and butter too! 

Also my HS rake comb is cool. No snagged hairs in the comb. Detangling would have been a breeze but the moisture overload killed it so will use it again today.


----------



## divachyk

Today's wash day was eventful. Tangles and breakage. I've not had one of these episodes in a while. I DCed with HV SitriNillah. I love that stuff.


----------



## Beamodel

divachyk said:


> Today's wash day was eventful. Tangles and breakage. I've not had one of these episodes in a while. I DCed with HV SitriNillah. I love that stuff.



divachyk
Sitrinillah is my HG along with JessiCurl WDT


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair

My coffee butter shipped. Dang that was quick. I just ordered it today. She is also sending a few samples of other items she sells in her shop to me....


----------



## natura87

*rolls through thread like a tumbleweed*

Hey y'all.

Finished my Aunt Jackie's detangler. I like it. Finished my CR Almond Jai twisting butter. Its an okay leave in. 

No need to repurchase..cuz I have too much stuff.


----------



## natura87

Gonna try and use up my PBN DC's next. I've got a lot of that left.


----------



## Babygrowth

Beamodel said:


> divachyk
> Sitrinillah is my HG along with JessiCurl WDT



Man, I can't wait to try it! I'm trying to use up at least 1 DC but its taking way too long with this once a week reggie! Next month I'm adding cowashing back in and DCing each time...


----------



## Beamodel

Babygrowth said:


> Man, I can't wait to try it! I'm trying to use up at least 1 DC but its taking way too long with this once a week reggie! Next month I'm adding cowashing back in and DCing each time...



I DC twice a week to try to get through some things I have.


----------



## Brownie518

Hey ya'll...hope everyone us doing well. Since i have been off, i usually sleep around 6pm til about 11 so i miss you all.

Im thinkin about tgat NG new leave in spray. Anyone know the ingredients?


----------



## robot.

IDareT'sHair said:


> http://www.bearfruithair.com/n/products-page/skin-scalp/espresso-stimulating-scalp-cream/



omg that is an ugly website


----------



## chebaby

yesterday i went to my bss and got:
4oz HTN hair lotion
a danman brush
kbb complete conditioner
kbb hair mask
MHC olive you deep conditioner(this used to be my baby daddy so i had to get it) 


and my SSI shipped finally. im looking forward to that.
i wanted to rollerset my hair but with my goodies coming in the mail i want to try those so i dont know.


----------



## Beamodel

robot. said:


> omg that is an ugly website



This had me balling out laughing.


----------



## Lita

Babygrowth said:


> Thank you very much for that! I'm sooo excited to start caring for my skin the way I do my hair! Will let you know what I end up getting!



Babygrowth Your Welcome..Keep us posted.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> 
> This line looks very, very interesting.....but I'm not sure if I'm feelin' any more new lines right now or if I wanna stick with the tried & true, but thought this stuff sounded good
> 
> http://www.etsy.com/shop/NaturallyAmari?ref=br_feed_12
> 
> What do YA'LL think? @Brownie518 @Lita @robot. @Beamodel @Ltown @Babygrowth @chebaby divachyk




IDareT'sHair Looks interesting,but it's not calling my name...lol....I'll wait for reviews...

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Beamodel

Lita

I have the sarenzo beads Ayurvedic butter. It's nice. She sent it to me when she blipped up my order. Have you tried that before?


----------



## Lita

Beamodel said:


> Lita
> 
> I have the sarenzo beads Ayurvedic butter. It's nice. She sent it to me when she blipped up my order. Have you tried that before?



Beamodel Glad she resolved the issue,don't think I have that butter by Serenzo..How is the texture?.....I have Njois Ayurvedic butter & the tex is really nice/creamy.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Beamodel

Lita said:


> Beamodel Glad she resolved the issue,don't think I have that butter by Serenzo..How is the texture?.....I have Njois Ayurvedic butter & the tex is really nice/creamy.
> 
> Happy Hair Growing!



Lita

Yea she sent a full 4 oz jar of that. It's soft and kinda creamy I like it. I kinda wish I had another scent but bit isn't bad (honeycomb smells like honey lol). 

I love the nettle and jojoba cream. 
The burdock cream feels the exact way as the nettle. 

The chocolate butter is ok. Kinda oily feeling on my hair but it's ok. Only have a sample of tht. 

The chocolate frosting she sent in error is nice and creamy. Like tht one. 

And she also sent me a sample of something new some goats milk something. It smells like chocolate but I like it.


----------



## Brownie518

Hey ladies! Im here under the dryer after a nice NG Herbal Blends DC. 

I finished up a Shi Naturals Tea and Liquid Gold oil. Purchased 2 Ovation Cell Therapy with my reward certificate, some Roux PCC, HTN Oil, and L'Oreal Total Repair 5 Damage Reverse mask. 

Im browsing sites while I dry, Sarenzo and that one IDareT'sHair posted...


----------



## Beamodel

I am really loving this Sarenzo Beads Ayurvedic butter. You must try it. 

Lita


----------



## Lita

Beamodel said:


> I am really loving this Sarenzo Beads Ayurvedic butter. You must try it.
> 
> Lita



Beamodel Her next sale,I'll order..My roots loving her nettle..keeping it my hair strong.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Brownie518

I just bit on Soultanicals 30% off...hope it goes well. Got a 16oz Knot sauce, both oils, Wrappers delught, and the Detox. Got free shipping, too.


----------



## Babygrowth

Brownie518 said:


> I just bit on Soultanicals 30% off...hope it goes well. Got a 16oz Knot sauce, both oils, Wrappers delught, and the Detox. Got free shipping, too.



I'm trying to be strong but she put my baby in a 16oz bottle with a pump!!???!!! Lawd, help me! Its a good sale though! I got a couple of days to think about it...


----------



## Beamodel

Lita said:


> Beamodel Her next sale,I'll order..My roots loving her nettle..keeping it my hair strong.
> 
> Happy Hair Growing!



Yup, thts one of my favorites. 

Lita


----------



## chebaby

chello ladies
hope everyones ok

my SSI came in the mail today and so far i am very impressed. i love the smells, textures and packaging. only thing is that papya curl cream is the texture of a light conditioner. i dont see how its gonna hold or control anything but whatever. oh and everything smells sweet and tropical except for that darn buriti hair milk which has an odd but familiar smell and a texture unlike any other milk ive ever used. the texture is so light and watery that she could have placed it in a spray bottle.
i notice SSI dosent seem to have any thick conditioners or leave ins.  eveything is light which doesnt bother me for conditioner but if you gonna call comething a milk i think it should be thicker and creamier.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Hey divas I just did a major haul at ST; 30%  plus free shipping was too good to pass up.

Here's what I got.

2 16oz knot sauce
2 8oz curl glaze
2 4oz boss gloss
1 wrappers delight
1 sorrel kink drink
1 8oz fluffalicious


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@chebaby

Che-lo Chelady! What's up? Glad you're on!

@curlyhersheygirl  Hi Curly!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I got Soultanicals:
x2 Sorrell
x2 Wrappers Delight
x1 Knot Sauce


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Che-lo Chelady! What's up? Glad you're on!
> 
> @curlyhersheygirl Hi Curly!


  heeeeeyyyyy T. are you feeling better?


----------



## bajandoc86

IDareT'sHair sorry to hear you haven't been feeling well. Get better luvs! 

About this soultanicals sale...when does it end? I haven't hauled hair products in a long time. Those products sound yummy.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

bajandoc86  Thanks Lady!  Sale ends 03-25 code = springishair

chebaby  Hey Girl, slowly recovering.  Really, really, enjoyed your "What I'm loving now Video"  (I think I already told you that)   It's the Meds.


----------



## bajandoc86

IDareT'sHair Thanks much...I think I might try out one or two things. 

These days I am hauling makeup and enjoying being a girly girl. LOL.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

bajandoc86

I see. 

Lovin' the High Bun! You look Fierce.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @bajandoc86 Thanks Lady! Sale ends 03-25 code = springishair
> 
> @chebaby Hey Girl, slowly recovering. Really, really, enjoyed your "What I'm loving now Video" (I think I already told you that)  It's the Meds.


 im glad youre feeling better.
thank you and lol @ its the meds i bet you feeling niiiicccceeee on them meds lol.

have you tried the SSI avocado conditioner?
its really thin, but if i like it im gonna stock up cause i cant even think of ordering from her as often as i do other vendors.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

I haven't tried and I have quite a bit of it. It really gets great reviews. Much better than the Honey Rinse or whatever the other one is called..........

Let me know. btw: She usually has a nice M-Day Sale.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> I haven't tried and I have quite a bit of it. It really gets great reviews. Much better than the Honey Rinse or whatever the other one is called..........
> 
> Let me know. btw: She usually has a nice M-Day Sale.


 ill let you know how i like it
on youtube a i know quite a few people love it. its so thin though so ill try it as a leave in too.
i know back in the day when it first came out it was very green and a tad bit thicker. im looking forward to trying everything.

and that coconut sorbet smells like coconut pound cake


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

I got a 16 oz Naturelle Grow Aloe & Avocado based on _your_ review *durn pusha'*erplexed

It came today


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

Yeah....I think Imma love that Coconut Sorbet. 

I'll definitely pick up another one of those.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> I got a 16 oz Naturelle Grow Aloe & Avocado based on _your_ review *durn pusha'*erplexed
> 
> It came today


  dont be blaming me. you the one that made me purchase 5 of her conditioners lol.
i do love that avocado though.


IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Yeah....I think Imma love that Coconut Sorbet.
> 
> I'll definitely pick up another one of those.


 i think imma love it too. im almost out of my naturalista juicy so ill use the sorbet as its replacement.
the jar says you can also use it as a pre poo but i know i wont be doing that.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair Hey sis glad you're feeling better.

I placed another NG order on Monday  I got the aloe whatever and the burdock root and chamomile.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *dont be blaming me. you the one that made me purchase 5 of her conditioners lol.*
> *i do love that avocado though.*
> 
> i think imma love it too. im almost out of my naturalista juicy so ill use the sorbet as its replacement.
> the jar says you can also use it as a pre poo but i know i wont be doing that.


 
[email protected]chebaby

**Fab** bought 6 

I need to check to see when/if she's tried them. I started to tell her about Soultanicals, but thought she wouldn't like the name.



curlyhersheygirl said:


> *I placed another NG order on Monday*  I got the aloe whatever and the burdock root and chamomile.


 
@curlyhersheygirl Girl.....I wanted to place another one too Ms. Curly...


----------



## chebaby

tell Fab i said welcome back


----------



## natura87

Hi.


How's it going. Gonna braid my hair tonight, half is braided back and I think I want mini braids on the other side. Finished up something, not sure if I mentioned it last time I was here. Beaitiful TExtures has this gel that looks like Kinky Curly on acid so I picked it up. 6 bucks for 15 ounces, and the ingredients look nice. Oh and I got another sleep cap.

 I'm on the tail end of my bronchitis, its getting better. Spent the entire day at the dentist, gotta get all 4 wisdom teeth pulled at the end of the month.  Pray for me y'all. Never had an issue with my teeth but apparently they all want to come in at once and there is no room. Would explain why I have been feeling so crappy and in pain since late January.


Should I DC while they are doing the procedure? It would kill 2 birds with one stone.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

These Folks gettin' these Sales in eeerrrly


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair I need to stay way from NG for awhile. I have so many DC's to use up


----------



## Beamodel

I got my coffee butter today. It smells like JOJ but JOJ is a bit creamier. Still like it. IDareT'sHair

Lita
I really like Sarenzo butter but the honey smell is giving me a headache. Ugh. I wish I had a different scent bc I really like that butter. Might have to put it away for a lil while :-(


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl Yeah me too Curly. Way too many. I'm still trying to down-size my MD Stash.erplexed 

@Beamodel Glad you like it Ms. Lady! It sounds nice. I still can't get down with 2ozs tho'.

@chebaby I wish she would come back.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

*cough* I guess I can scratch ST'cals off my M-Day Wish List.  I don't want no mess with my order either.

Liquid Gold has 20% tonight Only! Code = Spring


----------



## IDareT'sHair

10% Oyin Code = buzzbuzzbuzz  curlyhersheygirl Beamodel


----------



## natura87

Gonna have to hop on that ST sale.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair said:


> 10% Oyin Code = buzzbuzzbuzz  curlyhersheygirl Beamodel



IDareT'sHair
Thanks chica!


----------



## chebaby

10%


----------



## Beamodel

I cut two inches off my hair so I'm gonna have to start mega tecking again...


----------



## natura87

chebaby said:


> 10%



10 % is an insult.


----------



## Ltown

Hello ladies!

I just came back from seeing mint conditions in concert, it was awesome!

I'm afraid to take a bite of soulnatural?  Free shipping didn't someone have a problem getting their orders?  I have ony tried sample of knotsauce.


----------



## chebaby

chello ladies
i am LOVING SSI products right now. i think i have to place another order soon.
last night i do what i always do with new products which is take the back half of my head, split it into 2 sections and use one products on each side. i used the pomegrante conditioner on one side and the papaya curl cream on the other side.
both sides came out pretty much the same, same hold, same shine and same shrinkage.

so today i took out my bun, shampooed with come clean and then conditioned with the pomegrante conditioner and left it all it. its still about 20% damp right now but darn near fully dry. i cant wait to see what it looks like but it feels nice and i got several complements on it. this is the first time im wearing a w&g today in a few weeks. ive been wearing buns as of late.

anyway so far i am loving the curl cream(still pissed its in a little arse jar) and the pomagrante conditioner. im probably gonna order 2 16oz bottles
and im really loving the coconut sorbet. she put her foot in that stuff. its so different than anything ive ever tried before. its not a hair butter and its not a hair cream and its not a pomade so what the heck is it lol. and its so wet(the coconut oil) OMG i love it. and its in a big 9oz jar.


----------



## Babygrowth

chebaby said:


> chello ladies
> i am LOVING SSI products right now. i think i have to place another order soon.
> last night i do what i always do with new products which is take the back half of my head, split it into 2 sections and use one products on each side. i used the pomegrante conditioner on one side and the papaya curl cream on the other side.
> both sides came out pretty much the same, same hold, same shine and same shrinkage.
> 
> so today i took out my bun, shampooed with come clean and then conditioned with the pomegrante conditioner and left it all it. its still about 20% damp right now but darn near fully dry. i cant wait to see what it looks like but it feels nice and i got several complements on it. this is the first time im wearing a w&g today in a few weeks. ive been wearing buns as of late.
> 
> anyway so far i am loving the curl cream(still pissed its in a little arse jar) and the pomagrante conditioner. im probably gonna order 2 16oz bottles
> and im really loving the coconut sorbet. she put her foot in that stuff. its so different than anything ive ever tried before. its not a hair butter and its not a hair cream and its not a pomade so what the heck is it lol. and its so wet(the coconut oil) OMG i love it. and its in a big 9oz jar.



Hey Che! Nice review! I have added both the coconut sorbet and the pomegranate condish to my list! I can't wait to try them!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@chebaby
Hiya Che! 

*Fab** said we tryna make her Relapse.....

HTN 20% Code = thanks from Midnight tonight until Monday 03/25


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> Hiya Che!
> 
> **Fab** said we tryna make her Relapse*.....
> 
> HTN 20% Code = thanks from Midnight tonight until Monday 03/25


 hey
how ya feeling?

true we tryna get her to come on home.

i just got some HTN lotion this past weekend from the bss. i havent used it yet but the smell is amazing im gonna break out the leave in this summer.


----------



## Babygrowth

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> Hiya Che!
> 
> *Fab** said we tryna make her Relapse.....
> 
> HTN 20% Code = thanks from Midnight tonight until Monday 03/25



Hey T! Glad you feeling better! (If I didn't say that already) thanks for this code... I may drift out of my buy-break for some follicle booster and 2 other things to try her out! I don't know which two other things tho! IDareT'sHair


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Babygrowth  Thanks.  Still not quite 100%.  

Yeah, I think I want another Protein DC'er and another Oil maybe.  

I'll figure up the Shipping 1st & then see if it's worth it.erplexed


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

Yeah, I loves me some HTN in the Summa'.  

All these folks were on my M-Day list.  So, I'm knockin' 'em out early.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My Mustard Oil came today and also my Rice Bran Oil.  

I'll be doing all day Oil Soaks on Saturdays.  

Still using EVOO w/Garlic


----------



## Babygrowth

IDareT'sHair said:


> Babygrowth  Thanks.  Still not quite 100%.
> 
> Yeah, I think I want another Protein DC'er and another Oil maybe.
> 
> I'll figure up the Shipping 1st & then see if it's worth it.erplexed



Man, I was all ready to chose some products but as I was looking at the ingredients I saw some things I'm trying to avoid so no HTN for me :-(  more money for other things...


----------



## Babygrowth

Hey y'all! I went to Target today... OMG I must have not went to Targe for a long time because it was different. My Target has Shea radiance, KBB and CR; the new Jane Carter products (her moisture mist and conditioning cleanser look good)! I promised my SO I would use up some hair products first before I buy any more hair stuff but in May I may do a target haul and an online haul!


----------



## Ltown

IDareT'sHair, do you have the flu? Hope you get better!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ltown

I think it is a Sinus infection.  I am on Mucinex DM now.


----------



## chebaby

did anyone get that email from dana?


----------



## Ltown

chebaby said:


> did anyone get that email from dana?



Dana as in Jasmines hair?


----------



## chebaby

Ltown said:


> Dana as in Jasmines hair?


 Ltown, yea. she sent me an email about another website she has. i havent gone to the website yet though.


----------



## Brownie518

chebaby said:


> did anyone get that email from dana?



chebaby 




Ltown said:


> Dana as in Jasmines hair?



Ltown

Thats just what I said when I saw the email....


----------



## natura87

Dana is trying to take all your moneeeeeees!


----------



## Beamodel

chebaby said:


> Ltown, yea. she sent me an email about another website she has. i havent gone to the website yet though.



What is the new site?? Do tell??


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Ltown @chebaby @Brownie518

Yeah I got Dana/Jasmine's email, but Imma need her to come back with some _Jasmines_......


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Ltown @chebaby @Brownie518
> 
> Yeah I got Dana/Jasmine's email, but Imma need her to come back with some _Jasmines_......



Thats what I'm sayin...


----------



## Ltown

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Ltown @chebaby @Brownie518
> 
> Yeah I got Dana/Jasmine's email, but Imma need her to come back with some _Jasmines_......


 
IDareT'sHair, I probably deleted the email it probably went to the spam and I do look over spam but like you said if it didn't say Jasmine I wouldn't look at anyone email name dana


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

Um Yeah......Where the Avocado & Silk At?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

Girl...That's Hilarious we both got some ED JBCO from CM. 

I wanted some BM Luscious, but passed.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Used up x1 Strong Roots Pimento Oil....No Back Ups

I need to slow down on my Oil Purchases.


----------



## divachyk

Hang in there IDareT'sHair and hope you get back to 1-hun'did (100) soon!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

divachyk

Thanks Lady! 

It really has me down and I hafta' work, so I feel like I can never fully recover.  I need rest.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Doing my Oil Soak this a.m.  Will leave it on until around noon (Maybe longer?).  

I need some more of that Cotton Coil stuff to prevent the 'drippies'  Will pick some up when I'm close to a Sally.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

*serious side-eye* chebaby

Um...So...Okay...I watched that "What's in my Make-Up Bag video and I said...."If she pulls out *1 mo'* Lipstick, Lip Gloss, Lip Wand, Lip Pot....Imma kill her."


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> Um Yeah......Where the Avocado & Silk At?



IDareT'sHair

I know, right!! I got sooo excited and then.....



IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> Girl...That's Hilarious we both got some ED JBCO from CM.
> 
> I wanted some BM Luscious, but passed.



Yeah, that was funny! I've been needing more JBCO for a minute now. I jumped on that.


----------



## divachyk

I never really notice the ads to the right of the screen but earlier this week I noticed an ad for free jbco. That caught my eye because I love jbco. Website: simplyorganicoils.com

I was skeptic but I visited the site, created an account and within a few days, received my jbco, free, no shipping paid. I haven't used it yet but thought I share the info with you all in case you are unaware of this offer. 

Brb to post pic of oil. It doesn't look like my normal jbco but I'll give it a shot since it was free. Free jbco is a limited time offer good through 31 Mar (I think).


----------



## divachyk

Here's the oil.


----------



## natura87

Saw 2 mini versions of the Shea Mositure Coconut and Hibiscus line on a shelf in walgreens. They didnt have a price so I asked the cashier and she knocked them down to $2.50 each for me. I guess someone ripped open a larger box and took what they wanted and shot these 2 to the side.Oh and the Nubian Heritage Mouse (reddish bottle) was half off. so I got that for about $6.50. I dont know what to do with the mouse, but it looked nice, and ....I wanted it. so I got it.

The novicain is starting to wear off. They were gonna take the wisdom teeth out yesterday but didnt(long story..basically they didnt want me to aspirate  blood into my lungs becuase I am still sick, so I have to wait until I get better for them to pull them).Gave me shots for nothing. So after work today (working to make up for not being in yesterday) I will DC this head of hair and finally do something with it, take some more pain meds and head to bed.

 My hair doesnt even look cute right now. More like .


----------



## BrownBetty

Hey guys... I am 5 months post, lawd it is a fight. I went back to the elucence, we'll see if it still works.  I am trying to find something  to lay these edges down.  I have tried perfect edges, design essentials, elasta q p, nothing is working.


----------



## Beamodel

BrownBetty said:


> Hey guys... I am 5 months post, lawd it is a fight. I went back to the elucence, we'll see if it still works.  I am trying to find something  to lay these edges down.  I have tried perfect edges, design essentials, elasta q p, nothing is working.



I use Darcy transitioning cream. It works wonders for me. Have you tired that? 

BrownBetty


----------



## felic1

divachyk...I registered for the free JBCO. Thank you!


----------



## BrownBetty

Beamodel said:


> I use Darcy transitioning cream. It works wonders for me. Have you tired that?
> 
> BrownBetty



I will look into it... Thx!


----------



## Ltown

Hello ladies!

Any more updates on Dana ghost email?

I used soultanical knot sauce again and love it so I had to hurry and order today.  dd was home on spring break I have my dates all wrong thought I missed it.


----------



## divachyk

felic1, you're welcome!


----------



## Brownie518

Hey, ladies. I'm here at work...

I used a little Hairitage Hemp Nostalgia (keeping my nape/edges moist). Good stuff right there. I plan to wash this coming Wednesday. I'm back to my old standard...CPR prepoo with my ceramide mix, wash, tea, DC with Herbal Blends. 

I'm on the lookout for some nice Easter sales...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

IDareT'sHair said:


> *serious side-eye* @chebaby
> 
> Um...So...Okay...I watched that "What's in my Make-Up Bag video and I said...."If she pulls out *1 mo'* Lipstick, Lip Gloss, Lip Wand, Lip Pot....Imma kill her."


 
chebaby


 ............


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> 
> ............


  lol i done told you already that was my twin shebaby. ill let her know what you said though


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I did a little off-line Sale last night and sold a few more jars of my Marie Dean stash.

Not sure what I'll get with the $.  I kinda want BeeMine Luscious.  Not sure yet.


----------



## chebaby

divachyk said:


> Here's the oil.
> View attachment 201103


 is this really JBCO? i though JBCO was always dark.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> lol *i done told you already that was my twin shebaby. ill let her know what you said though*


 
chebaby

Yeah...Your Nars, Chanel, MAC Wearin' EVIL TWIN........


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

My Curlmart Shipped.  I might go back for Round #2

Hmp.erplexed  They usually slow as Molasses


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Yeah...Your Nars, Chanel, MAC Wearin' EVIL TWIN........


 i be tryna tell her all them lip products aint where its at but she(get it ) dont listen.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> My Curlmart Shipped. I might go back for Round #2
> 
> Hmp.erplexed They usually slow as Molasses


 thats one reason i dont wanna order from them. its bad enough SSI got me waiting on her.

at least your already shipped though


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *thats one reason i dont wanna order from them.* its bad enough SSI got me waiting on her.
> 
> at least your already shipped though


 
chebaby

I have a Luscious sitting in a cart 

Come On Girl....20% and $5.00 Shippingoke:

*your twin =:fallenang


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> I have a Luscious sitting in a cart
> 
> Come On Girl....20% and $5.00 Shippingoke:
> 
> *your twin =:fallenang


 i love luscious.

naw girl imma pass. SSI already got my money. i got a 16oz avocado, 16oz okra, 16oz pomegrante and a 9oz curl stuff.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

How'd your Hair turn out?  

I talked myself out of BM Luscious because I have that KBN Butter


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@chebaby

I had a jar of that MopTop in a Cart, but decided to wait. 

I could always get my HTN Amino DC'er.

I want something EXCITING.....


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> How'd your Hair turn out?
> 
> I talked myself out of BM Luscious because I have that KBN Butter


 it turned out really nice. i should do a video.
i mixed together okra, AO GPB and curl junkie repair me for an hour with a heat cap. then i blow dried with the tention method which surprisingly didnt take too long. flat ironing was a beast though. i had to go over each section like 3 timeserplexed but as long as i dont get heat damage then im good.
if i can survive the dominican salon then i can survive anything.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> I had a jar of that MopTop in a Cart, but decided to wait.
> 
> I could always get my HTN Amino DC'er.
> 
> I want something EXCITING.....


 have you purchased the mop top daily conditioner yet?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> it turned out really nice. i should do a video.
> i mixed together okra, AO GPB and curl junkie repair me for an hour with a heat cap. then i blow dried with the tention method which surprisingly didnt take too long. flat ironing was a beast though. i had to go over each section like 3 timeserplexed but as long as i dont get heat damage then im good.
> *if i can survive the dominican salon then i can survive anything.*


 
chebaby

True. True.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *have you purchased the mop top daily conditioner yet?*


 
@chebaby

Umm..No..Why??? Does it need to be in my Mock CM Cart?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

Should I get it?


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Should I get it?


 you should i love it its a really good co wash conditioner and is now a staple for me. i havent used mys econd bottle yet because its pricey and i want to keep it as long as possible


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *you should i love it its a really good co wash conditioner and is now a staple for me. i havent used mys econd bottle yet because its pricey and i want to keep it as long as possible*


 
chebaby

The reason I'd consider it, is because it's 12 ounces


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> The reason I'd consider it, is because it's 12 ounces


 thats another reason i like it


----------



## Brownie518

Hey, ladies. Sorry I missed you all! 

I'm bored at work right now and I'm trying to avoid doing any purchasing. So far, so good but I'm about to do some browsing right now. I wish someone was in here to give me some ideas....

I finished up a Saravun Broccoli Cream, two backups. I'm waiting on my Njoi and Claudie to ship. My Naturelle shipped today.


----------



## robot.

Anyone purchasing the new hairveda conditioning oil?
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10152685313880261&l=957804c884


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@robot. I know I'll get it. (I STAN for HV). *even tho' i just said i wasn't buying anymore oil*erplexed

btw: Thanks for posting.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Hey Ladies!  

Just massaged in some Coffee Pomade.  No packages today.


----------



## Brownie518

robot. said:


> Anyone purchasing the new hairveda conditioning oil?
> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10152685313880261&l=957804c884




Robot

I got a sample of that with my last order. I plan to try it this weekend, see what BJ workin with.  It sounds good so we'll see...


----------



## Brownie518

I finished up a Claudie's Vere oil. I think I have one backup left of this one. I'll probably get more next time I order. 

My Njoi and Naturelle should be here Thursday or Friday. Still waiting on notices from Claudie and Soultanicals.


----------



## robot.

IDareT'sHair said:


> @robot. I know I'll get it. (I STAN for HV). *even tho' i just said i wasn't buying anymore oil*erplexed
> 
> btw: Thanks for posting.





Brownie518 said:


> Robot
> 
> I got a sample of that with my last order. I plan to try it this weekend, see what BJ workin with.  It sounds good so we'll see...



The bottle is super cute. I want it and I don't really use oils


----------



## Golden75

Hey ladies!  Just checking in. Been in lurk mode and when I come out of lurk mode the darn app is slow or crashes.  

Nothing to report.  Been in yarn braids since Feb and been spritzing, spritzing, spritzing, and oiling of course.  

Imma have to look at that HV oil.  Since I may need a re-up on Amala Cleanse, I could always throw that in the bag


----------



## Brownie518

Hey ya'll...
I ordered Hairitage Mimosa and Sprout this morning. Already got my ship notice, too. My Claudie should be here Saturday. Naturelle came yesterday. I plan to try her leave in after my wash later


----------



## chebaby

hey ladies
so i washed my hair i washed it because i got my fix having it straight for 4 days and now i wanted my kinks back. also i wanted to start going back to the gym now that my dad is better and i dont have to constantly go to doctors appointments and the hospital. i couldnt go to te gym with straight hair cause i sweat a lot when i work out. 
so i had to shampoo my hair 3 times for the curls to come back and then i conditioned with SSI okra i am really loving that stuff.
then i used SSI avocado conditioner as a leave in. i like this stuff too.

so n ow i really cant wait to get my SSI stuff in the mail cause im liking everything so far. shoot i may place another order

this weekend i plan on doing an amla treatment for 3 hours and then steaming with MHC olive you deep conditioner.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Been looking for something to buy with the little money I made from my Sale.  Lemme mosey on over to Hairveda


----------



## Brownie518

Carols Daughter has some flash sale on a couple of duos so I got 4 BV Smoothies and 2 Marguerites Magic. Im about to order that new Hairveda oil too.


----------



## Babygrowth

Brownie518 said:


> Carols Daughter has some flash sale on a couple of duos so I got 4 BV Smoothies and 2 Marguerites Magic. Im about to order that new Hairveda oil too.



You're making me want to try this smoothie! Tui smoothie didn't really do anything for my hair but I love the smell!


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Hey divas I need to take a seat. I've been shopping constantly, there're some good deals right now I couldn't pass those up.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I got in on the 35% ST'icals Friday Flash Sale.  Code = FF35off

I got x1 Marula Moisture Madness (or whatever it's called).  Still waiting on the order from the 30% off Sale.

btw: chebaby che-loo Che!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Did I tell Ya'll I'm offa work until April 8th?

http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=...dZBE-wiAZlcfdZzVp3ybsLw&bvm=bv.44442042,d.dmg


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> I got in on the 35% ST'icals Friday Flash Sale. Code = FF35off
> 
> I got x1 Marula Moisture Madness (or whatever it's called). Still waiting on the order from the 30% off Sale.
> 
> btw: @chebaby che-loo Che!


 heeeeeyyyyy lady whats going on?


IDareT'sHair said:


> Did I tell Ya'll I'm offa work until April 8th?
> 
> http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=...dZBE-wiAZlcfdZzVp3ybsLw&bvm=bv.44442042,d.dmg


 you so lucky


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@chebaby

Hmp. Look Here Ninja, don't be askin' me "_hey what's going on"_....

I'm fittna' tell you what's going on

I want you to know since I watched that crazy-i'gnant'-stoopid Video of them 5,000,234,6531 Pink Lipsticks, I done bought 4 Pink Lipsticks.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Hmp. Look Here Ninja, don't be askin' me "_hey what's going on"_....
> 
> I'm fittna' tell you what's going on
> 
> I want you to know since I watched that crazy-i'gnant'-stoopid Video of them 5,000,234,6531 Pink Lipsticks, I done bought 4 Pink Lipsticks.


 so what you saying is i help you spoil yourself youre welcome


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@chebaby

I beat that Make Up Addiction several years ago. Before LHCF *on my own*

La Colocha almost pulled me back in when she was here but I didn't go over the edge. (I almost went tho')

So, Imma try to remain cool.  I use to 'lurk' in the Make-Up Forum but stopped myself from doing that.

And not be foolin' around being nosey about what's in somebody elses durn Make Up Bag.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> I beat that Make Up Addiction several years ago. Before LHCF *on my own*
> 
> La Colocha almost pulled me back in when she was here but I didn't go over the edge. (I almost went tho')
> 
> So, Imma try to remain cool.  I use to 'lurk' in the Make-Up Forum but stopped myself from doing that.
> 
> And not be foolin' around being nosey about what's in somebody elses durn Make Up Bag.


 i go through fazes with makeup. sometimes im over the edge buying stuff err day and other times i cant care less. half the time i only go outside with mascara and lipgloss. 
i think im over makeup right now.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@chebaby

What you getting from Curl Junkie?


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> What you getting from Curl Junkie?


 32oz of curl rehab.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@chebaby

Yeah, I heard about the CJ Sale from.............. *Fab*


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

Girl, I was droolin' at all those Lipsticks.  You see I can't stop talmbout it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

The Spurrrt is all up in these Fangas' but I don't know what I want.  

KBN sent an email I thought they was talmbout a Sale and they talmbout "Happy Easter we CLOSED"

So, I'm waiting to see if anybody else do anything this weekend.  Probably not.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> *Yeah, I heard about the CJ Sale from.............. *Fab**


  i knew she'd be back lol.


IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Girl, I was droolin' at all those Lipsticks. You see I can't stop talmbout it.


 and i dont even know why i buy so m any i see a youtube video and i go right on out and get me whatever lipstick/lipgloss they mentioned. i go right to mac with a list on a yellow sticky note


IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> The Spurrrt is all up in these Fangas' but I don't know what I want.
> 
> KBN sent an email I thought they was talmbout a Sale and they talmbout *"Happy Easter we CLOSED*"
> 
> So, I'm waiting to see if anybody else do anything this weekend. Probably not.


 they wanted you to know not to touch that paynah button


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@chebaby

Girl...That durn KBN. 

When I saw that email I got all excited......until I opened it.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Girl...That durn KBN.
> 
> When I saw that email I got all excited......until I opened it.


 i sure could use another one of her conditioner though

i just hit paynah on cj curl rehab. thats my fave conditioner for the summer.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *i sure could use another one of her conditioner though*
> 
> *i just hit paynah on cj curl rehab. thats my fave conditioner for the summer*.


 
chebaby

Talmbout some "Happy Easter we CLOSED"  What kind of mess is that??

Good you're getting ready for Summer.  That's why I've been gettin' those Spritz.

Yeah, I wanted another Conditioner and another Butter.


----------



## Brownie518

Hey ya'll...
I ordered 2 of those new Hairveda oils and 2 more 16oz Knot Sauce (35% off). My Claudie, Hairitage, and Njoi all came today.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Talmbout some *"Happy Easter we CLOSED*" What kind of mess is that??
> 
> Good you're getting ready for Summer. That's why I've been gettin' those Spritz.
> 
> Yeah, I wanted another Conditioner and another Butter.


 i dont know why this cracks me up so much lol.

girl i am so glad summer is right around the corner. imma be a steam monster okay. shoot i wasnt planning on doing my hai again until sunday but my scalp is so itchy and when i scratch its gunkyerplexed so gross. so imm gonna wash tomorrow and condition with SSI avocado and probably leave it all in.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> Hey ya'll...
> I ordered 2 of those new Hairveda oils and 2 more 16oz Knot Sauce (35% off). My Claudie, Hairitage, and Njoi all came today.


 
Brownie518

Hi Girl  Glad to see Ya'



chebaby said:


> *i dont know why this cracks me up so much lol*.
> 
> girl i am so glad summer is right around the corner. imma be a steam monster okay. shoot i wasnt planning on doing my hai again until sunday but my scalp is so itchy and when i scratch its gunkyerplexed so gross. so imm gonna wash tomorrow and condition with SSI avocado and probably leave it all in.


 
chebaby

Girl..that made me Mad.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> Hi Girl Glad to see Ya'
> 
> 
> 
> @chebaby
> 
> Girl..that made me Mad.


 you aint get no curl junkie?


----------



## chebaby

hairveda got new  stuff??? lawd where i been?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl Hey Ms. Curly

@chebaby Naw...I don't need no Curl Junkie.  

Curly...You gettin' any?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

Yeah, I want that new HV Oil.  It has Spinach and Wheatgrass and all kinds of stuff in it. 

And it's 9 ounces.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair Hi sis. I didn't get anything today I'm still undecided about CJ I really want the rehab but that's it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl

Hey Lady-Bug!

So, how long does CJ Sales usually last?  I know she only has them x2 per year.


*Fab* bought x3 more of my MD DC'ers.  So, I'm down to a very few now.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair It'll be over midnight. I have so many conditioners I really shouldn't get it but I really want it


----------



## SerjicalStrike

Hey Ladies,

Just popping in to see how ya'll doing! I passed the first section of my CPA exam, my next one is on Monday!

My hair is DCing in twists right now, just trying to use up my hair products! I'll haul after I pass all my sections!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl

I do too Curly. 

I keep promising myself not to buy any more DC'ers


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

SerjicalStrike Congrats and good to see ya


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@SerjicalStrike

Hey Lady Strike! 

Good Job passing Part I of the CPA Exam. You can do it Sis. Very Proud of you.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> curlyhersheygirl
> 
> I do too Curly.
> 
> I keep promising myself not to buy any more DC'ers



IDareT'sHair I went ALL in over at NG with those combos so I really need to stop. I also still have stuff from 2011 I need to use


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *I went ALL in over at NG with those combos so I really need to stop.* I also still have stuff from 2011 I need to use


 
@curlyhersheygirl

I was lurkin' over there AGAIN today, but didn't execute.


----------



## Brownie518

SerjicalStrike

Congrats!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

I wanna buy something Ms. B


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> Brownie518
> 
> I wanna buy something Ms. B



IDareT'sHair

Me, too, girl...


----------



## Brownie518

Hey, has Sprout always been creamy? I thought it was more like a grease? Or am i mistaking it for something else?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

Yeah...Sprout has always been nice & creamy.  Happy Hempy is more Greasy.


----------



## Ltown

SerjicalStrike said:


> Hey Ladies,
> 
> Just popping in to see how ya'll doing! I passed the first section of my CPA exam, my next one is on Monday!
> 
> My hair is DCing in twists right now, just trying to use up my hair products! I'll haul after I pass all my sections!



Serjicalstrke, congratulation! You pass the next one too.


----------



## natura87

I'm finally starting to feel better so later on today I will do my hair. I'm over the bronchitis finally and the Ibuprofen is making it so I am not in that much pain so I can finally do something to this head.  My head is in need of some serious TLC.

Fighting the urge to buy something too.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

natura87

Glad you're starting to feel better Ms. Natura


----------



## natura87

IDareT'sHair said:


> @natura87
> 
> Glad you're starting to feel better Ms. Natura


 

Thanks. I have been down and out since the middle of February, so any releif is good.

My hair is gonna act a fool tonight when I do it. I just know it.


----------



## Lita

Saying hello



Happy Easter to EVERYONE!

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## divachyk

Happy Easter everyone and glad you're feeling better natura87


----------



## bronzebomb

Has anyone tried the sprangz?

www.sprAngz.com 

I may get these in April!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Ltown

Happy Easter ladies!

natura87 get better, 
IDareT'sHair are you feeling better? those virus can linker on.
Brownie518,  I do recall sprout greasy when I first brought it. HH is coming out with a lot of new creamier products.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ltown  Still very Congested but better.  Thank you.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

So glad I have JBCO again.  I haven't had any in a long time.  I love that stuff.  

If CM has another 'good' Sale, I'm getting a couple more bottles.

No many how many 'different' oils there are, there is nothing IMO, like JBCO.


----------



## felic1

Hello Everyone! Have a Happy Easter!!


----------



## felic1

Hello Everyone!! Have a Happy Easter!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My Sprout came yesterday.  She threw in some extra goodies can't wait to try everything.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Used up: x1 Gleau Oil.  No back ups.  

Will repurchase Gleau again at some point.


----------



## robot.

Alright so the SSI moisture mist isn't working for me. This is the second one I've tried. I'm going to try one from Komaza next.

I still need to find a cowash too. I'm going through the SSI too quickly for me to keep purchasing, especially since there are no larger sizes.


----------



## divachyk

Have any you had a sleep study done? I have to get one done in less than a week and I'm just concerned with the glue they put in your hair. I started a thread about it in one of the other forums but there were mixed reviews on the difficulty to remove the glue. I'm also not looking forward to rocking bone dry hair either.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@robot. Have you been buying the 16oz'ers?

@divachyk No, never had one done. Good Luck.

OT: Did a CM Haul with Free Ship 50. And I was right at $50.


----------



## Babygrowth

Hey everyone! Happy easter. I've been itching to buy something but nothing has really made me take the plunge. I'm sticking to my list this time. I don't care how good the sale is!  I have makeup on the way still trying to pick and choose skincare items to splurge on but I'm indecisive... 

Robot at first I liked the moisture mist then it seemed to stop working for my hair. The Komaza Califia spray I'm purchasing next month as well as another wrappers delight from Soultanicals...


----------



## robot.

I have and this second one isn't lasting me as long as the first one did and I'm sure I'll go through them even quicker as my hair gets longer. I'm hoping to find a drugstore alternative.

ETA: On CM and I really want to try the Jessicurl Too Shea and Elucence moisture balance. Not drugstore condishes but I want.  The Jessicurl I wouldn't mind paying 50 for the large size since it works out to a good unit price. I'll add them to my list when I'm out of the SSI. I have four things of condish to get through but I might just sell them.  I should DC tonight. That pomegranate one def isn't as intense as I thought it would be, I've tried two times now


----------



## Brownie518

Hey, ladies!! Happy Easter to everyone!!

I finished up a Motions CPR (1 backup) and an 8oz Naturelle Orange & HIbiscus (3 backups). I used Naturelle's Soft & Silky leave in again. That joint is the bomb! 

Oh, and I bought some Silk Dreams.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Hi divas I hope everyone had a blessed Easter.

IDareT'sHair I received my HH order and the sprout is a white dense butter. I was expecting a green grease like butter similar to CG mixed greens. Is this a new version?


----------



## Babygrowth

curlyhersheygirl said:


> Hi divas I hope everyone had a blessed Easter.
> 
> IDareT'sHair I received my HH order and the sprout is a white dense butter. I was expecting a green grease like butter similar to CG mixed greens. Is this a new version?



Yes, she said she doesn't make it as green any more because some ppl were saying it made their hair look dull. I emailed her about it awhile back to make sure she sent me the right product.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Babygrowth said:


> Yes, she said she doesn't make it as green any more because some ppl were saying it made their hair look dull. I emailed her about it awhile back to make sure she sent me the right product.



Babygrowth Thanks for clarifying.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Mernin' Ladies all quiet around here! 

I got into something 'irritating' Saturday...not sure what it was, but I had to rewash.erplexed 

I also had to pull out my 'Poo from the Derm (so it was pretty bad), just glad I had some on hand. 

Haven't had to do that in Ages.

Anyway, after using that I co-cleansed with a little BFH Cleanser and some Jessicul Too Shea! 

Scalp has calmed down alot.

Steaming now with Ori Organics.

Waiting on: 

Hairitage
Naturelle Grow
Curlmart


----------



## divachyk

Thanks IDareT'sHair. I just want this over and done with so I can move on. Think I may have apnea.


----------



## bronzebomb

divachyk - I've had one done and I don't remember it (the glue) being hard to remove.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair I'm so sorry to hear that. I'm glad you were able to remedy the situation.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl

I feel much better Ms. Curly.  Still not sure what it was tho?  I'm thinking maybe my Tea Combo.erplexed


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair I hope you'll be able to narrow down the suspects so you won't repeat that situation.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl

It Tore Me Up too, Ms. Curly!


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair I figured that when I read all you had to do to feel better.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl

Girl I'm talmbout FIYAH:heated:


----------



## Babygrowth

IDareT'sHair said:


> Mernin' Ladies all quiet around here!
> 
> I got into something 'irritating' Saturday...not sure what it was, but I had to rewash.erplexed
> 
> I also had to pull out my 'Poo from the Derm (so it was pretty bad), just glad I had some on hand.
> 
> Haven't had to do that in Ages.
> 
> Anyway, after using that I co-cleansed with a little BFH Cleanser and some Jessicul Too Shea!
> 
> Scalp has calmed down alot.
> 
> Steaming now with Ori Organics.
> 
> Waiting on:
> 
> Hairitage
> Naturelle Grow
> Curlmart



Dang IDareT'sHair! You had to bust out the arsenal! I'm glad your okay tho! I wonder what it was... are you allergic to more than citrusy hair stuff?

natura87 glad your feeling better!


----------



## robot.

i really want to purchase some conditioner  I probably won't need any for a few months but that urge


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Babygrowth

Not sure which combo did me in. 

I'm just glad I had some Nizoral on hand.

Things are feeling 100% better.


----------



## Brownie518

Hey ladies. I'm here at work...

I've been buying a lot lately look. I really need to slow my roll. I am good and set right now. I need to catch a corner come Mother's Day and all the sales. 

(I want more b.a.s.k. Whiskey Soak, though )


----------



## Ltown

Good Morning ladies!
IDareT'sHair, hope you get better and make sure it wasn't any citrus in your products or something that was too stimulating. 

I used up nubian stinky conditioner, it was good but I can't stand perfumy smelling products.

I wonder how long will we have to wait for soulnaturial after that sale to get our products?


I had gave dd some afroveda oil and at first she like now she doesn't and can't find it to give it back I don't play with my products


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Ltown 

Thanks Girl. 

Yeah, I'm wondering about that ST'cals too.erplexed 

We know she'll have her Friday Flash or Friday Freebie.

Hopefully, she's working on getting stuff out this week. Some of these folks need to 'Close' after big Sales and get orders processed.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> Hey ladies. I'm here at work...
> 
> I've been buying a lot lately look. I really need to slow my roll. I am good and set right now. *I need to catch a corner come Mother's Day and all the sales. *
> 
> *(I want more b.a.s.k. Whiskey Soak, though )*


 
Brownie518

So do I (on boff of these)......


----------



## natura87

I think I'm gonna buy when the Mother's day sales come around. I legit havent bought anuthing online in MONTHS..I think my CC is confused, happy but confused.

I really only want to try the new bask stuff and Soultanicals. Nothing else is really calling my name but if there are good sales I might bite.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Good morning ladies. Here's my "use up" list from the last one to March 31st.

8oz HV avosoya oil (1 backup)
2 8oz CJ rehab ( no backup )
12oz MD vanilla repair ( no backup )
8oz As I Am LI ( no backup)
8oz DB cocoa bean curling lotion ( 1 backup)
8oz HTN growth lotion ( no backup)
16oz SSI hanoey wash ( no backup)
12oz Cantu deep treatment mask ( 1 backup)
16oz NG herbal cleanser (1 backup)
16oz NG berry cleanser (2 backups)
16oz HQS honey pineapple mask (1 backup)
8oz CJ deep fix ( no backup)
16oz SSI avocado conditioner ( 2 backups)
8oz ST mango dip (no backup)
8oz MD argan oil hair cream ( no backup)
8oz ST knot sauce ( multiple backups)
4oz HQS puttyful ( no backup)
1 24oz Tresemme naturals shampoo ( no backup)
2 24oz HE honey i'm strong ( many backups)


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl

Nice List you got there Ms. CurlyQ!  Any of these repurchases?


----------



## natura87

curlyhersheygirl said:


> Good morning ladies. Here's my "use up" list from the last one to March 31st.
> 
> 8oz HV avosoya oil (1 backup)
> 2 8oz CJ rehab ( no backup )
> 12oz MD vanilla repair ( no backup )
> 8oz As I Am LI ( no backup)
> 8oz DB cocoa bean curling lotion ( 1 backup)
> 8oz HTN growth lotion ( no backup)
> 16oz SSI hanoey wash ( no backup)
> 12oz Cantu deep treatment mask ( 1 backup)
> 16oz NG herbal cleanser (1 backup)
> 16oz NG berry cleanser (2 backups)
> 16oz HQS honey pineapple mask (1 backup)
> 8oz CJ deep fix ( no backup)
> 16oz SSI avocado conditioner ( 2 backups)
> 8oz ST mango dip (no backup)
> 8oz MD argan oil hair cream ( no backup)
> 8oz ST knot sauce ( multiple backups)
> 4oz HQS puttyful ( no backup)
> 1 24oz Tresemme naturals shampoo ( no backup)
> 2 24oz HE honey i'm strong ( many backups)


 

That is fantastic!!!


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

natura87 & IDareT'sHair

Thanks ladies 
I won't repurchase the following.

HQS anything. Y'all know why 
ST mango dip. Great rinse out but SSI avocado is better and cheaper.
Cantu DT . It was just OK 

Everything else I'll repurchase later in the year if I don't have backups after I use up some more products.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> Thanks ladies
> I won't repurchase the following.
> 
> HQS anything. Y'all know why
> *ST mango dip. Great rinse out but SSI avocado is better and cheaper.*
> Cantu DT . It was just OK
> 
> Everything else I'll repurchase later in the year if I don't have backups after I use up some more products.


 
curlyhersheygirl

This is good to know.


----------



## chebaby

chello ladies
so my SSI and my curl junkie shipped they should both be here tomorrow or thursday.
from SSI i got the 16oz of the okra, pomegrante conditioner and avocado conditioner, the 9oz curl cream and an 8oz fortifying hair masque. 

from curl junkie i just got a liter of strawberry rehab. its my go to co wash and deep conditioner in the summer


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

Hi Che!


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair - hey!!!!


----------



## Brownie518

I got a Soultanicals ship notice today. I hope my Silk Dreams ships soon, too, so I can try everything. 
It's a shame, but I'm lookin for somethin to buy...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518

Lady B!:blowkiss:

You done Haulin' yet? 

Did you get a Ship Notice from ST'icals? 

I saw where NG has 2 12oz for $32.00 which isn't much of a Sale, because the 12 ouncers are already $15.99 so, I'm not seeing it. 

But it's still good with that 20%


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> I got a Soultanicals ship notice today. I hope my Silk Dreams ships soon, too, so I can try everything.
> *It's a shame, but I'm lookin for somethin to buy...*


 
Brownie518

Hmp.  You & Me Boff


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

I wish I could hold out until May.....but I know that won't happen foolin' with ya'll.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair

Girl, I wish I could hold out til Friday...I'm a mess right now 

I don't know what's left for me to get. I'm just about to open my one jar of Naturelle Herbal Blends so I could get 2 16oz of that.  And some b.a.s.k.  SO likes that body drizzle...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> Girl, I wish I could hold out til Friday...I'm a mess right now
> 
> I don't know what's left for me to get. I'm just about to open my one jar of Naturelle Herbal Blends so I could get 2 16oz of that.  And some b.a.s.k.  *SO likes that body drizzle...*


 
@Brownie518

He would

I still have my list. I need to pull that out and cross off some stuff.

I made a little Sale. I'll probably pick up a box of Viviscal w/that $


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518

I want:

Hairveda
Afroveda
b.a.s.k

I need that list.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair

I ran through my list. Nothing left for me to get there. 
Off the top of my head, here's what I would like:

Naturelle Grow Herbal Blends DC - 2 16oz
Claudie's Montego Bay Oil
Claudie's Fortifying conditioner
b.a.s.k. Whiskey Soak
b.a.s.k. Vanilla Body drizzle
Njoi Ayurvedic Hair Oil - 2 4oz
Emu oil
Argan oil
Grapeseed oil


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

Imma hop on whoever has a decent Sale.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> Imma hop on whoever has a decent Sale.


IDareT'sHair

You know it. 

When I get home from work in the morning, I'm going to do a massage with that Njoi Ayurvedic. I'll let that sit on my hair all day and wash late at night. I think I'll try Naturelle Intense DC or the Aloe one, see how they do.


----------



## myronnie

Anyone want my Naturelle Grow stuff...? I don't think I want it anymore 

I have 2 16oz Marshmallow Root Deep Conditioners (13 dollars each)
and 1 16oz Herbal Blends Cleansing Conditioner (old formula) (10 dollars)

I'm going to the post office tomorrow to send off some packages so I can ship whoever wants them tomorrow. Free shipping


----------



## Babygrowth

myronnie said:


> Anyone want my Naturelle Grow stuff...? I don't think I want it anymore
> 
> I have 2 16oz Marshmallow Root Deep Conditioners (13 dollars each)
> and 1 16oz Herbal Blends Cleansing Conditioner (old formula) (10 dollars)
> 
> I'm going to the post office tomorrow to send off some packages so I can ship whoever wants them tomorrow. Free shipping



What happened? Did I miss something? I thought you liked her stuff? :-(


----------



## natura87

Che, I am watching your product stash videos and ...yeah..I think yours might be a little bigger than mine.


----------



## natura87

Cowashed my hair with a sample of CD Monoi conditioner, used Hairveda's Whipped Ends as a leave in and I am twisting with KCCC.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Hi Che!


 hey T
sorry i missed you yesterday. ive been so busy and stressed

but my curl junkie did come in the mail today i was so excited i started to use it today but ill hold off and wear this bun until i cant wear it no more.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

Hey Girlie!  I knew that 1st CM Order was too good to be true.  

I see they are back to 'normal' & I want my stuff.  Glad you got a package.  

I don't think I have anything coming any time soon.erplexed


----------



## IDareT'sHair

natura87 said:


> *Che, I am watching your product stash videos *and ...yeah..I think yours might be a little bigger than mine.


 
chebaby natura87

Natura Girl.....Wasn't that a MESS!!!!!!!


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Hey Girlie! I knew that 1st CM Order was too good to be true.
> 
> I see they are back to 'normal' & I want my stuff. Glad you got a package.
> 
> I don't think I have anything coming any time soon.erplexed


 giiiiirrrrrrlllllll you know CM take their sweet time i remember them being pretty quick but not no more.
i hope you get your stuff soon. 
it felt good getting a package in the mail.
i havent forgotten about your qhemet, ive just been super busy. im so glad i aint got no kids cause ive been running around like a chicken with my head cut off talking to all these doctors(about my dad) and i cant even think about if i had to drag kids along


IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby @natura87
> 
> Natura Girl.....Wasn't that a MESS!!!!!!!


 i aint paying yall no attention at all.

but i will say i have no idea where imma put my SSI stuff that should be hear tomorrow such is the life of a pj.


----------



## myronnie

Babygrowth said:


> What happened? Did I miss something? I thought you liked her stuff? :-(



Babygrowth
Her Herbal Blends Deep Conditioner is really quite nice and smells awesome 
But it irritated my scalp a bit too much and caused shedding for me :/ I tried but it was just not happening 
I only kept it on for an hour both times also 
The cleansing conditioner is way too drying


----------



## natura87

IDareT'sHair said:


> chebaby natura87
> 
> Natura Girl.....Wasn't that a MESS!!!!!!!



Its actually not bad. I was expecting more. So it was kinda anticlimactic.


----------



## natura87

KCCC is alright but I dont get the hype. Glad I didnt pay full price.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *i aint paying yall no attention at all.*
> 
> *but i will say i have no idea where imma put my SSI stuff that should be hear tomorrow such is the life of a pj.*


 chebaby

That's terrible.  But you just keep right on Haulin'....

Hope your Pops is doin' better.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

natura87

But we only saw 2 out of 7-8 Bins......


----------



## Babygrowth

myronnie said:


> Babygrowth
> Her Herbal Blends Deep Conditioner is really quite nice and smells awesome
> But it irritated my scalp a bit too much and caused shedding for me :/ I tried but it was just not happening
> I only kept it on for an hour both times also
> The cleansing conditioner is way too drying



I'm sorry. I remember something about the cinnamon on top irritating your scalp. I don't like that cleansing condish so I got rid of it. 



IDareT'sHair said:


> natura87
> 
> But we only saw 2 out of 7-8 Bins......



I'm personally waiting on the rest of those bins! Lol! Sorry to just jump in but I love those videos!


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> That's terrible. But you just keep right on Haulin'....
> 
> Hope your Pops is doin' better.


 lol i try to stop the haulin but you know its hard

i hope so too so many twists and turns.


----------



## Brownie518

Hello, ladies. Whats goin on? Im trying to decide if I want to wash tonight.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Doing an Overnight Soak with EVOO.  My stuff from the Pomade Shop came today.


----------



## natura87

IDareT'sHair said:


> natura87
> 
> But we only saw 2 out of 7-8 Bins......





Still.. I was watching it like meh.

I dunno, I kinda expected a forklift to be backing up makin beeping noises and everything and just lower tons of leave ins and DCs with chebaby saying "This is a bit of my stash..."


----------



## natura87

I need to trim my ends. Tonight I will do a search and destroy mission on some scraggly ends I have that need to go.

1 more use of the Monoi CD sample. 1 more use of the CJ Smoothing conditioner.


----------



## natura87

KCCC makes my hair look really tamed in twists but it gives me too much shrinkage. It will not be a repurchase. Its not bad its just not what I need/ am looking for in a twisting agent though. Its to slippy and wet and I think my hair prefers buttery things to twist with.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My Curlmart Shipped.


----------



## chebaby

natura87 said:


> Still.. I was watching it like meh.
> 
> I dunno,* I kinda expected a forklift to be backing up makin beeping noises and everything and just lower tons of leave ins and DCs with @**chebaby** saying "This is a bit of my stash..." *


  well that was supposed to be a surprise.


chello ladies
feeling better today. i got my SSI in the mail today.l everything smells amazing. of course i had to pull out something new to use today so i used the fortifying hair masque after cleansing with HQS coconut lime cleanser. i feel meh about it. the same way i felt about it years ago. aint much change lol. when i went to detangle all the conditioner was gone. like my hair sucked it all up and i was just detangling with water. i mean if my hair sucked it up i guess thats good but i dont know. that was kinda weird. 
ill steam with it next weekend.
this weekend im steaming with curl rehab
i did my w&g today with SSI avocado. its my new boo thang. i love it


----------



## natura87

Figured out I am low porosity. My hair takes forever and a day(LITERALLY) to dry.


----------



## natura87

chebaby said:


> *well that was supposed to be a surprise*.
> 
> 
> chello ladies
> feeling better today. i got my SSI in the mail today.l everything smells amazing. of course i had to pull out something new to use today so i used the fortifying hair masque after cleansing with HQS coconut lime cleanser. i feel meh about it. the same way i felt about it years ago. aint much change lol. when i went to detangle all the conditioner was gone. like my hair sucked it all up and i was just detangling with water. i mean if my hair sucked it up i guess thats good but i dont know. that was kinda weird.
> ill steam with it next weekend.
> this weekend im steaming with curl rehab
> i did my w&g today with SSI avocado. its my new boo thang. i love it


 

Still a pretty sweet stash.

I should post pics of my stash.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

natura87 said:


> Still a pretty sweet stash.
> 
> *I should post pics of my stash.*


 
@natura87 Yeah You Should...............okechebaby

And I don't wanna see no whole bunch of SM either.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My N'Joi Ayurvedic Oil came and that Honey Herbal Pomade stuff from Naturelle Grow. 

I haven't gotten it out of the box yet tho'

Still waiting on Soultanicals and Curlmart.


----------



## Brownie518

Hey ya'll. I decided not to wash last night. I will Friday night. I plan to soak with Njoi Ayurvedic oil overnight and all day, then prepoo with CPR  for an hour or so. DC will be NG Herbal Blends.


----------



## natura87

IDareT'sHair said:


> @natura87 Yeah You Should...............okechebaby
> 
> And I don't wanna see no whole bunch of SM either.



I've got a little bit of everything.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My Njoi came and my NG Honey Pomade stuff.  Love the consistency.  Wish she would list that one more.  I'd like to have a b/up.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair That pomade sounds delish I'll have to put that on my list.

My HH and BnB orders are on the way.


----------



## Beamodel

Why did the njoy challenge thread get removed? I wasn't in the challenge but I saw njoy made another thread saying her challenge thread was removed


----------



## Babygrowth

Beamodel it was deleted because they said it looked like a solicitation... I was thriving off that thread...


----------



## natura87

KCCC gives me defined twistouts...but still. Meh.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My Soultanicals is here in the City...at the P.O. Chances are I'll get it Monday.  

Hopefully, she shipped both orders.


----------



## Ltown

Beamodel said:


> Why did the njoy challenge thread get removed? I wasn't in the challenge but I saw njoy made another thread saying her challenge thread was removed





Babygrowth said:


> Beamodel it was deleted because they said it looked like a solicitation... I was thriving off that thread...



The only member i recall that can start a thread and sell their product was supergirl silk dreams.  I thought the same when i seen her challenge thread but i think the kicker was when she prompted the youtube channel too.

IDareT'sHair at least you have tracking notice for soul, i don't have anything.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ltown

Yeah, my stuff will probably get here soon. 

Maybe N'Joy should have been in the Vendor/Seller Forum instead.erplexed


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> My Soultanicals is here in the City...at the P.O. Chances are I'll get it Monday.
> 
> Hopefully, she shipped both orders.


IDareT'sHair

I got my first ST order the other day...not both together. I could eat that Knot Sauce, though!!! 
My Hairveda came, also. Just 2 of the new Jardin oils. Now I think I'm just waiting on my 2nd ST and Silk Dreams.


----------



## natura87

Trimmed my ends on a search and destroy mission.

Hairveda is having a sale from the 14th through the 20th. 25 to 30 % off. Might get something.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I have my Hairveda Cart Locked & Loaded.  

I plan to get Delux Sizes of most items and x1 Almond Glaze & 2 Jardin Oils. (Depending on the Sale).


----------



## Babygrowth

IDareT'sHair said:


> I have my Hairveda Cart Locked & Loaded.
> 
> I plan to get Delux Sizes of most items and x1 Almond Glaze & 2 Jardin Oils. (Depending on the Sale).



I'm gon mosey on over there now! Lol!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Babygrowth  Girl, get on up in there.


----------



## Babygrowth

IDareT'sHair said:


> Babygrowth  Girl, get on up in there.



Lol! You know I have to! Its an awesome sale! After that I may have to vanish from the forum for a while because I keep gettin myself in trouble! Lol!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Babygrowth  Girl....You can't leave now...it's just getting good right up in through here.


----------



## Babygrowth

IDareT'sHair said:


> Babygrowth  Girl....You can't leave now...it's just getting good right up in through here.



Lololol! I know right!


----------



## Brownie518

Hey, ladies! Where ya'll at?

I'm here at work, just relaxing. It's supposed to be 75 here Tuesday and I'm off so I can't wait. I trimmed about 3-4 inches off my hair this morning. My ends needed to be snipped anyway and I wanted to shorten it with the warmer weather coming. 

Is Hairveda having a sale or something???


----------



## Babygrowth

Brownie518 said:


> Hey, ladies! Where ya'll at?
> 
> I'm here at work, just relaxing. It's supposed to be 75 here Tuesday and I'm off so I can't wait. I trimmed about 3-4 inches off my hair this morning. My ends needed to be snipped anyway and I wanted to shorten it with the warmer weather coming.
> 
> Is Hairveda having a sale or something???



Hey! It starts april 14th...


----------



## Babygrowth

Man, I'm sitting here debating on hitting paynah on some Wen cleansing conditioner... idk what I should do... tempted to say forget it and wait for Hairveda's sale...


----------



## Brownie518

Babygrowth

Okay, thanks for the sale info. I don't need anything but I'll make a note of the sale date  cuz you never know, right? 


Right now I am loving:

HTN Growth Oil and Lotion
Hairitage Sprout and Forest Green
Naturelle Grow Herbal Blends, Leave In, Orange Hibiscus
All things Claudie
CD Marguerite's Magic and BV Smoothie


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My Curlmart came today. And also, my Hairitage Dark Honey Cleanser.


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair said:


> My Curlmart came today. And also, my Hairitage Dark Honey Cleanser.



IDareT'sHair Lawd geezus that sounds good!  Off to


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75

Where you been?


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair said:


> Golden75
> 
> Where you been?



IDareT'sHair  - been busy at work, so I only get to lurk a bit.  My app usually crashes so I don't even bother to post/ come on often when home.  Surprised its working now.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75

You gotta get back here!  We miss you.  What you buyin'?  And what have you used up?  Are you still in braids/twists?


----------



## Ltown

Hello ladies!

Busy with school 

Still waiting for ST, you all keeping  hv sell quite IDareT'sHair, i peep your thread to the naturals about the box sales, don't know why i was left out but i definately wouldn't want to subscribe monthly to samples.   I like sample to test out products but i'm good researcher on who/what i want to sample.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ltown

I wonder who all got one of those?  I thought more people would have one.


----------



## myronnie

Has anyone ordered from Claudie's in the past week? My order from 3/30 still hasn't shipped...I wonder if everything is alright with her..


----------



## Brownie518

Hey, ladies!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518

Hey Girl

Waiting on another Bottle of JBCO
MOP Burdock Root Conditioner
Box of Viviscal

And getting ready for this HV Sale


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

I was telling them in that ST'icals Thread, that she put my x2 Wrappers Delight's and x2 Sorrells in 16oz Bottles.

I think she should have asked me first.  What if some of those were for someone else.  So, I'm "dinging" her on that CS Faux Pas.  

She should have asked before she shipped if that was okay.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> Hey Girl
> 
> Waiting on another Bottle of JBCO
> MOP Burdock Root Conditioner
> Box of Viviscal
> 
> And getting ready for this HV Sale


IDareT'sHair

Hey, T!!!! 

I'm waiting on my 2nd Soultanicals and my Silk Dreams. No ship notice yet. 
Whats this Burdock Root conditioner??? 



IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> I was telling them in that ST'icals Thread, that she put my x2 Wrappers Delight's and x2 Sorrells in 16oz Bottles.
> 
> I think she should have asked me first.  What if some of those were for someone else.  So, I'm "dinging" her on that CS Faux Pas.
> 
> She should have asked before she shipped if that was okay.



Yeah, she should have. I will say, I love having Knot Sauce in that 16oz bottle. I don't like the pump though. I'm going to change that to a flip cap tomorrow. 

What you gettin from HV? And how crazy is this sale supposed to be?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518

I don't mind it being in the 16oz Bottle, but she still should have asked.  

There is an Option to choose 16oz Knot Sauce, so you would expect that it would possibly be in one Bottle.

Hairveda from what I read is suppose to be 25-30% or something like that. 

I plan to get Deluxe Sizes in the things I plan to get.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> I don't mind it being in the 16oz Bottle, but she still should have asked.
> 
> There is an Option to choose 16oz Knot Sauce, so you would expect that it would possibly be in one Bottle.
> 
> Hairveda from what I read is suppose to be 24-40% or something like that.
> 
> I plan to get Deluxe Sizes in the things I plan to get.


IDareT'sHair

I should get my sis a deluxe CoCasta. She loooves that stuff.  I have 3 Rinses I'm working on but if its on sale, I'll get more. I can run through that real quick.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518

My 'tenative' HV List is:

x1 Deluxe Amala Cleanse
x1 Deluxe MoistPRO
x1 Deluxe Moist 24/7
x1 Deluxe Whipped Ends 
x2 Jardin Oils
x1 Almond Glaze
x2 Phinishing Rinse
  

I wonder if this Sale will be better than M-Day?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

I made a Typo.  I meant to say *25-30%* on that Hairveda Sale


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair

Sounds like a sale I need to check out, then!! 
I need to quit...


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> My 'tenative' HV List is:
> 
> x1 Deluxe Amala Cleanse
> x1 Deluxe MoistPRO
> x1 Deluxe Moist 24/7
> x1 Deluxe Whipped Ends
> x2 Jardin Oils
> x1 Almond Glaze
> x2 Phinishing Rinse
> 
> 
> I wonder if this Sale will be better than M-Day?


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> My 'tenative' HV List is:
> 
> x1 Deluxe Amala Cleanse
> x1 Deluxe MoistPRO
> x1 Deluxe Moist 24/7
> x1 Deluxe Whipped Ends
> x2 Jardin Oils
> x1 Almond Glaze
> x2 Phinishing Rinse
> 
> 
> I wonder if this Sale will be better than M-Day?



I think so IDareT'sHair


----------



## natura87

Watching YT videos.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Used up:

x1 Claudie Reconstructor 1 b/up
x1 SD's Wheat Germ 0 b/ups *won't repurchase..maybe in the Fall*
x1 Jessicurl Too Shea! 0 b/ups *waiting on a Good Sale for a Liter*
x1 JBCO Extra Dark 1 b/up
x1 Ori Organics Restorative Deep Treatment Masque 0 b/ups *discontinued*


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

I think I forgot to mention to you I got a 4oz Jar of NG's Honey Pomade and a 4oz of the Parsley Pomade.  Can't wait to try both.

Wonder where chebaby is?????


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> I think I forgot to mention to you I got a 4oz Jar of NG's Honey Pomade and a 4oz of the Parsley Pomade. Can't wait to try both.
> 
> Wonder where @chebaby is?????


 hi T thanks for checking on me. i meant to reply to your email but ive been on the go like crazy. my dad is doing so much better so im happy about that. before he started getting better he hadnt smiled or laughed in over a month i start to cry just thinking about it.

as for my hair with the weather changing and me working out it has been dry dry dry. and i havent steamed in like 2-3 weeks. today i cleansed with HQS coconut lime and conditioned and detangled with SM purification masque and used SSI avocado as my leave in. i slathered coconut oil on my wet ends first, then the leave in, then more coconut oil. so far my hair feels nice and its almost dry so i may do this all summer.

im on a buying freeze i literally have no where to put anything. i have bottles all over my dressing table cause theres no room anywhere else.
the only thing i MAY repurchase is kbb mask and even that i may not repurchase until i use stuff up.

i did use up a jar of naturalista juicy. of course i have a back up


----------



## chebaby

oh and im gonna blame this on the weather change too, my shedding has stopped i swear it seems like ive been shedding globs forever but it finally died down some.


----------



## chebaby

i see yall were talking about HV. im so glad its getting warm so i can bring out the whipped ends that is like the best summer hair lotion ever.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

Glad things are good w/your Dad.

Also very happy your shedding slowed down.

I'm getting a deluxe Whipped Ends.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Glad things are good w/your Dad.
> 
> Also very happy your shedding slowed down.
> 
> I'm getting a deluxe Whipped Ends.


 thank you

girl that whipped ends is amazing. its gonna be a staple this summer.

i might have to purchase a jar of kbb hair cream. i miss how that was my summer staple cream. it made  my hair so freakin stinkin shiny and soft.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> thank you
> 
> girl that whipped ends is amazing. its gonna be a staple this summer.
> 
> i might have to purchase a jar of kbb hair cream. i miss how that was my summer staple cream. *it made my hair so freakin stinkin shiny and soft*.


 
chebaby

....um...in that case sounds like you need to get 2 Jars


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> ....um...in that case sounds like you need to get 2 Jars


 im talkin gbaout buying it after i said i was on a buying freeze
1 or 2 lil jars wont hurt


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *im talkin gbaout buying it after i said i was on a buying freeze*
> 1 or 2 lil jars wont hurt


 
chebaby

Clawd...

What "Buyin' Freeze?"  

Did I miss that Post?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *im on a buying freeze i literally have no where to put anything. i have bottles all over my dressing table cause theres no room anywhere else.*
> *the only thing i MAY repurchase is kbb mask and even that i may not repurchase until i use stuff up.*
> 
> *i did use up a jar of naturalista juicy. of course i have a back up*


 
@chebaby

Got it! Gurl...My Mind skipped right over this on Purpose*Honest Truth*

I got sent this Natural Hair Box to try (for free) and it had Naturalista Juicy in it!

Did you get one of those boxes? I'm tryna' find out who else got one other than me?


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Clawd...
> 
> What "Buyin' Freeze?"
> 
> Did I miss that Post?


 


IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Got it! Gurl...My Mind skipped right over this on Purpose*Honest Truth*
> 
> I got sent this Natural Hair Box to try (for free) and it had Naturalista Juicy in it!
> 
> Did you get one of those boxes? I'm tryna' find out who else got one other than me?


 lmao i know you did skip over that. we gonna see how long this freeze last. i have so many co wash conditioners that i will be quite alright withought purchasing anything for a long while. maybe.

girl i aint get no boy. they must be knew i aint got no place to put anything else lol.

you gonna love that juicy


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@chebaby

I could tell right away that Imma love that Juicy!.... 

Of course I put a tiny bit on. It's a 4oz Jar too.

My 2nd order from Curlmart came. And my BM Luscious was in there.  

I had been wanting that for a minute.

I also got a Liter of Elucence Moisture Conditioner for Cowashing.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> *I could tell right away that Imma love that Juicy!.... *
> 
> *Of course I put a tiny bit on. It's a 4oz Jar too*.
> 
> My 2nd order from Curlmart came. And my BM Luscious was in there.
> 
> I had been wanting that for a minute.
> 
> I also got a Liter of Elucence Moisture Conditioner for Cowashing.


 its soooo yummy and whipped so nicely

you just reminded me i have a jar of bm luscious. thats some good stuff. especially in that tropical scent. whatever its called.

thats a great co washing conditioner

this summer for co washing im gonna focus on SSI pomegrante and avocado conditioners, kbb conditioner, maybe ill get to jasmines shea rinses, KBN shea aloe conditioner cant wait to use them.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> its soooo yummy and whipped so nicely
> 
> you just reminded me i have a jar of bm luscious. thats some good stuff. especially in that tropical scent. whatever its called.
> 
> thats a great co washing conditioner
> 
> *this summer for co washing im gonna focus on SSI pomegrante and avocado conditioners, kbb conditioner, maybe ill get to jasmines shea rinses, KBN shea aloe conditioner cant wait to use them.*


 
@chebaby

Yeah that Juicy gone mess around & make me want an 8oz (but it cost too durn much) 

So I know w/o 30% I ain't gettin' none......

You got a Nice Line Up for Cowashers.

Imma use:
Hairveda MoistPRO, Moist 24/7, Acai Phyto Berry
Curls Sublime (1 Liter)
Elucence Moisture (1 Liter)
KBN SheaAloe
SSI Avocado?
Oyin Honey Hemp (2 Liters)


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Golden75
> 
> You gotta get back here! We miss you. What you buyin'? And what have you used up? Are you still in braids/twists?


 
@IDareT'sHair - The last thing I bought was Naturelle Grow, slippery elm and can't remember the other, in early March. I was going to get more during that sale, but her shelf life is 6 mos. I know it will prob last longer, but I still have stuff to get thru - a ton!!! I've been in yarn braids since, early Feb, and I am loving them!!! So I've been using my spritzes and oils. Just finished up PBN Brazil Loc - that's a nice oil. I believe a have another bottle, deep in the stash. I've been very tempted to buy, but I've been on my best behavior 

I did recieve the natural hair box - just posted in T's thread.


----------



## Ltown

Hello ladies, 

I finally got my soulnat shipping order.


----------



## Golden75

When is that HV sale supposed to happen?


----------



## natura87

Home from work recuperating. I have products out to do a TnC but I am too exhuasted.

I will get this twist and curl done by the end of the night.


----------



## natura87

Golden75 said:


> When is that HV sale supposed to happen?



14th through the 20th.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Yeah that Juicy gone mess around & make me want an 8oz (but it cost too durn much)
> 
> So I know w/o 30% I ain't gettin' none......
> 
> You got a Nice Line Up for Cowashers.
> 
> Imma use:
> *Hairveda MoistPRO, Moist 24/7, Acai Phyto Berry
> Curls Sublime (1 Liter)
> Elucence Moisture (1 Liter)
> KBN SheaAloe
> SSI Avocado?
> Oyin Honey Hemp (2 Liters)*



Forgot to add Silk Dreams Destination Hydration (1 Liter).


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75 said:


> @IDareT'sHair - The last thing I bought was Naturelle Grow, slippery elm and can't remember the other, in early March. I was going to get more during that sale, but her shelf life is 6 mos. I know it will prob last longer, but I still have stuff to get thru - a ton!!! I've been in yarn braids since, early Feb, and I am loving them!!! So I've been using my spritzes and oils. *Just finished up PBN Brazil Loc - that's a nice oil*. I believe a have another bottle, deep in the stash. I've been very tempted to buy, but I've been on my best behavior
> 
> *I did recieve the natural hair box - just posted in T's thread.*



Golden75

Finally!  Someone else I know got one of those Boxes!  I Agree.  I want more of this Oil.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Speaking of HV....I had x2 of HV's Jardin Oils in my Wish-List, but I heard it stanks. 

So, I'm not getting it.

Let me go adjust my Wish-List while I'm thinking about it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Mornin' Ladies!  Kinda dead up in here last night.  Why ain't ya'll got nothin' to say?

Come On Beauties!


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair said:


> Mornin' Ladies! Kinda dead up in here last night. Why ain't ya'll got nothin' to say?
> 
> Come On Beauties!


 
 IDareT'sHair - I tried to post last night, but as expected, the app crashed .  I just don't have the patience to keep messing with it .

I need DB to have a sale.  I want some more of the DC .


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair said:


> Mornin' Ladies!  Kinda dead up in here last night.  Why ain't ya'll got nothin' to say?
> 
> Come On Beauties!



I was mostly in the makeup and beauty section. Haven't ventured to those parts in a while


----------



## Babygrowth

Lol IDareT'sHair!

So I bought a henna gloss bar and more tea from Njoi Creations. Will be doing my first ever henna this wknd. I also bought a bunch of products from Ms. Exit which includes IPN tea quencher, oyin burnt sugar, and the old KBB leave in among others . Almost bought silk dreams but I still haven't used anything up just been selling so I'm waiting until may or june unless an unbeweavable sale happens! I also want Darcys to have a sale. That DC and scalp butter I really want and punk *** Curlmart don't have it!!! I need a sale! Lol! I may buy a few things from hairveda (tea mist, pH rinse, acai berry, whipped ends, red tea satin) but idk yet...


----------



## natura87

Gonna try and perfect a twistout using just a leave in (ASIAN) followed by an Argan Oil mix I have.

Might go back into work tomorrow depending on if my face goes down. In the mean time I have been perusing Instagram and I am really lacking in the hair styling department. So I am gonna try and amp that up a little bit. I've got more than enough length I just suck at styling/taking the time to do it.

Will take pictures of my stash on Sunday when I organize it and try to figure out how to post it in here.


----------



## natura87

IDareT'sHair said:


> Mornin' Ladies!  Kinda dead up in here last night.  Why ain't ya'll got nothin' to say?
> 
> Come On Beauties!




I'm still dead tired from Tuesday. They took out all 4 of my wisdom teeth. I've been looking like the Crimson Chin since Tuesday.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

natura87  Remember those days.  Feel Better Chica.

Beamodel  Hey Girl!

Babygrowth  Nice Haul!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My Viviscal came today!  And my 2nd Komaza order Shipped.

When I say I really love Jar Of Joe....I mean that thang right there.

Yep.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Hey divas 
natura87 Feel better sis. I busted out laughing when you said you looked like the Crimson Chin; you're too much.

IDareT'sHair I'm really loving JOJ myself. Keeps my scalp and hair happy. I have  1 using and 1 backup


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl

Ms Curly, why is that stuff so Dang Good?  

I don't pull it out often, but Lawd when I do.......


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair

Hey. Thats funny you mentioned Joe. I just pulled that out this morning. Havent used it in a while but dang, its still GOOD!


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair I don't know. I'm mad that I was late to the party with this one.


----------



## Brownie518

I need to reup on some more NG Herbal Blends. 
My Silk Dreams will be here tomorrow. I might get some SSI, too.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

I see some folks are still purchasing HQS. I hope she gets her act together the products were on point.

One of my sister's co-workers told her she has a new site and is offering 15% off. My sis told her about my experience and told her to take precautions if she decides to order.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 curlyhersheygirl

Hi Ms B!  Post in my M-Day thread

I didn't want to open "My 8 ounce Preciouses"  I just wanted to look at them.

I want an 8 ounce Creamy Black Coffee too


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl

I wanted to get more of The Slip and maybe another Peppermint. 

But I won't chance it right now.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair I didn't know you can get it in 8ozs


----------



## Brownie518

Whats goin on with HQS? I haven't ordered from her in a while


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> curlyhersheygirl
> 
> I wanted to get more of The Slip and maybe another Peppermint.
> 
> But I won't chance it right now.



IDareT'sHair I wouldn't chance it either. I was surprised to hear she has a new site, I thought she still used artfire. I guess she's using both


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl 

I have x2 8 ouncers I've been holding on to. 

I think she _Reserved Listed_ them for me a while back at about $38.00 each and I had a Discount Code.

I bought them separately, but when there was some sort of Sale going on.

Brownie518

Not sure about HQS?  Someone bumped that thread, so we were just commenting on it.


----------



## Brownie518

I finished up my Aveda Damage Remedy shampoo and Aphogee 2 minute. 

I was having some shedding and i realized i needed some protein. I used a Redken Deep Fuel for about 20min. I need to get back on my quick light proteins each week.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

I found a couple tubes of Deep Fuel one day I was out in my Stash. 

I love that Stuff.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

Got my list nice & tight.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> Brownie518
> 
> Got my list nice & tight.


IDareT'sHair

I need to make a new list. I plan to do that tonight...


----------



## natura87

I really like the ASIAN leave in. Its nice, slippy and smells nice.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518

You know it all boils down to these Discounts with me.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair

Yeah. I hope there are some good sales between now and M Day. Im ready...


----------



## natura87

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> You know it all boils down to these Discounts with me.



That is really what it boils down to. If I really want a product I will buy it regardless of price but discounts are an added incentive and unless I know you product will work well for me/has a great reputation that will make me buy it anyway (Curl Junkie ) I will side eye a complany that does not offer adequate discounts. Like Oyin, I like their products but Imma need more than 10 %. That doesnt even cover shipping. Its also why I have yet to bite the bullet for UFD... I just dont feel like its warranted...their ~sales~ are few and far between and an insult to my wallet.


----------



## Beamodel

Damn y'all have me wanting anther jar of joe.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel said:


> *Damn y'all have me wanting anther jar of joe.*


 
Beamodel

oke:


----------



## natura87

Beamodel said:


> Damn y'all have me wanting anther jar of joe.



I want one and I dont even know what it is.


----------



## Beamodel

natura87 said:


> I want one and I dont even know what it is.



natural87
You will love it.  I use it on my scalp but I even more do use it to seal with. 

http://www.etsy.com/listing/94231418/jar-of-joe-4oz-hair-and-body-butter?ref=shop_home_active


----------



## natura87

Beamodel said:


> natural87
> You will love it.  I use it on my scalp but I even more do use it to seal with.
> 
> http://www.etsy.com/listing/94231418/jar-of-joe-4oz-hair-and-body-butter?ref=shop_home_active




Ermagerd, it looks good enough to eat.


----------



## natura87

Y'all have me looking at Hairitage Hydrations now like Tyrone Biggums.


----------



## natura87

I want to try the Red Tea line from Hairveda. I have been wanting to try that line for a while. I've only tried a few things from HV.  I need to bite the bullet and just haul. I have been interested in the Whipped Gelly and the Almond Glaze since 2010 but never grabbed it.

Wore my hair in pulled back twists at work today, looks nice considering my lack of energy. The left side of my face is still swollen a bit but not as bad as Tuesday and Wednesday.


----------



## Beamodel

natura87

I hope you feel better. I love Hairveda


----------



## robot.

Might buy a hair/body butter. I want something I can use on both.

Had braids for a week  About to take those out to get a hair cut and dye job  I couldn't help myself   Kinda sad I wasted the money but my hair was too short for such an audacious project.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

I just finished my 12oz bottle of trigger and opened the 16oz bottle tonight to find that it's scented with the cake fragrance. Yay for me. I've never ordered it scented because I don't mind the original scent so that was a nice surprise.


----------



## natura87

I have taken to randomly baggying my hair with nothing on it and I like the results. I've been doing it for the past few days and when I way up in the morning my hair feels nice and refreshed. Its my improvised ghetto steamer. I just grab a plastic bag, wrap it around my head, put a sleep cap on and call it a night. My hair is low porosity and I am not sure what exactly this is doing if anything but it feels good so I'm gonna keep doing it. Gives my twists a  soft squishy feeling in the morning.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

natura87  Thanks for bumping this thread.  I think Nonie baggys this way w/o any products.  She always reports good results for the no product baggy Rx


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Sharpening my Pencil getting ready for Hairveda tomorrow.  Hope it's all Locked & Loaded around Midnight. 

I likes to get in & out


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Steaming with Silk Dreams Deux.  Lovin' it.  I'd like to get a couple more SD's products.  

I heard there is a 10% off Sale or something right now.  I just can't get down with 10% when se many other places offer more.

I think that is the main reason I don't Haul from there as much as I'd like to.

I'll see what's up (if anything) around M-Day.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair

I agree ^^^


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel

What was up with that "Back Ordered" mess Mr. Baby-Bubba had on all his products? 

I was gone make a little cart when he had that Sale recently and when I went back over there errthang had Back Ordered or some mess.

Why would I hit PayNah on something that is backordered?  I was confused and it cost him a Sale.


----------



## natura87

IDareT'sHair said:


> @natura87 Thanks for bumping this thread. I think Nonie baggys this way w/o any products. She always reports good results for the no product baggy Rx


 

No problem.

The first time I tried it I was just too lazy to look for my bonnet and I figured the plastic bag would be better than just free hair out at night, but once I relaized it actually had good results I have been doubling up on it to get maximum benefits.


----------



## natura87

I want there to be some good Mother's Day Sales. 

Suddenly feel the urge to buy. I havent hauled in a very very long time.


----------



## ChocolateTink

IDareT'sHair said:


> Beamodel
> 
> What was up with that "Back Ordered" mess Mr. Baby-Bubba had on all his products?
> 
> I was gone make a little cart when he had that Sale recently and when I went back over there errthang had Back Ordered or some mess.
> 
> Why would I hit PayNah on something that is backordered?  I was confused and it cost him a Sale.



IDareT'sHair .... I believe he is preparing for the World Natural Hair Show...


----------



## natura87

ChocolateTink said:


> @IDareT'sHair .... I believe he is preparing for the World Natural Hair Show...


 

I want to go to that but Atlanta is too far away. I think they should have one in NYC, Houston and LA as well. NYC is much closer to me and I think they would make a killing if they had one in LA and Houston as well.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

ChocolateTink Why run a Sale one day & list stuff Back Ordered the next day?


----------



## ChocolateTink

natura87 I live in NC and I still wouldn't take the trip there (as of right now).... Some of the vendors have really good sales but for the most part (from seeing videos and talking to some of my girls who go every year) you can get better deals during Black Friday and mothers day..... 

IDareT'sHair Money make you do crazy things!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@ChocolateTink Girl.......


----------



## natura87

ChocolateTink said:


> @natura87 I live in NC and I still wouldn't take the trip there (as of right now).... Some of the vendors have really good sales but for the most part (from seeing videos and talking to some of my girls who go every year) you can get better deals during Black Friday and mothers day.....
> 
> @IDareT'sHair Money make you do crazy things!


 

Part of me wants to go just to go and the other part of me wants to go for the trip. It just isnt cost effective. I dont see why they dont have a show in NYC, they would make a killing considering how huge of a market NY and NJ are.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair

I think ChocolateTink is right. I saw that a day or so ago when I went to his site. I think his stuff is backordered until the 17th or something.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Beamodel @ChocolateTink 

I still think his increase on Shipping Costs was a little excessive.

I still haven't tried the DC'er I have w/JBCO and Haitian CO. I have tried the Peach Pomade and it's nice.

I'd like to get another DC'er and 1 or 2 of the Lotions. 

He use to have an Avocado Mist listed I wanted to try, but hadn't seen it listed in a while.


----------



## Beamodel

I dont have anymore of the DC. I used it all. I have that pudding stuff but I dont really care for the smell of it. Its almost too sweet smelling. The spray I still have but only use it when my new growth is getting thick. It reminds me of Scurl except for it is more natural. His shipping is crazy now, I noticed that. 

IDareT'sHair


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel  I probably won't make another purchase, because the Shipping is a definite deterrant.

These folks betta' get on that Flat Rate tip.  I think that's what keeps Naturelle Grow in the game.  It's one price and not each additional item. erplexed 

For ETSY Vendors that right there can make or break a Sale for me.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair
I agree... Him and others need flat rate shipping. NG- man, she knows how to do business & keep business


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel

I was tempted to get one of those 2 for 32 ( 1 Herbal & 1 Aloe Avocado)...while waiting on Hairveda.

What I _really, really_ want is: x1 8oz Joe & 1 8oz Black Creamy Coffee...That's alot of Chedda'


----------



## Ltown

Hi ladies!

Busy with school work. 

I finally got my soulnatura products.  What is the discount for hv? She never include the red teas products which i is the only thing i use of hv right now.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ltown

Hi Ms LT!

They said 25-35%.  She has been just marking it lately so no Code is Needed.  

I haven't heard anything about a Specific Discount Code, so I'm thinking the prices will be marked.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair

Yea, I want some more HH as well (Jar of Joe) but ugh... I just spent some funds on facial stuff. My Hair money is starting to get low (ugh)....

I want Hairveda & I want HH items - but I dont need any, lol Just WANT!!!!


----------



## natura87

Beamodel said:


> I dont have anymore of the DC. I used it all. I have that pudding stuff but I dont really care for the smell of it. Its almost too sweet smelling. The spray I still have but only use it when my new growth is getting thick. It reminds me of Scurl except for it is more natural. His shipping is crazy now, I noticed that.
> 
> @IDareT'sHair


 

Bel Nouvo ?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel

And as you can see from my list....I don't NEED any Hairveda!

natura87

Yes Bel Nouvo.


----------



## natura87

I've been interested in them for a while..but yeah, they need to work on that shipping.


----------



## natura87

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Beamodel
> 
> And as you can see from my list....I don't NEED any Hairveda!
> 
> @natura87
> 
> Yes Bel Nouvo.


 

That picture of your stash you posted tells us you dont.

I have no room to talk though.


----------



## Beamodel

I just hit paynah on the babyliss steam flat iron. Overstock.com. Free shipping plus 10% off


----------



## IDareT'sHair

natura87 said:


> *That picture of your stash you posted tells us you dont.*
> 
> I have no room to talk though.


 
natura87

Hursh Ms. Natura.......

Let us take a Look at all those Goodies you got stashed over there


----------



## natura87

IDareT'sHair said:


> @natura87
> 
> Hursh Ms. Natura.......
> 
> Let us take a Look at all those Goodies you got stashed over there


 

Just sayin tho.... I envy your stash.

I'm gonna post tomorrow as I have to organize them. Right now its a jumbly mess.


----------



## natura87

Its just 2 and a half 3 towered thingies on wheels. Nothing major. I'm gonna organize it becuase right now everything is mixed in with everything and its hard to find just what I am looking for.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

natura87

Thank You Lady!

I 'try' really hard to keep it fairly organized, so I know what I have...otherwise, I'd be making random purchases.

At this rate, by keeping like items close together, I kind of know mostly everything I have.

Sometimes I do find a Surprise or 2 tho'.....


----------



## natura87

IDareT'sHair said:


> @natura87
> 
> Thank You Lady!
> 
> I 'try' really hard to keep it fairly organized, so I know what I have...otherwise, I'd be making random purchases.
> 
> At this rate, by keeping like items close together, I kind of know mostly everything I have.
> 
> Sometimes I do find a Surprise or 2 tho'.....


 

I find stuff I forgot I had all the time. I found a mini Argan Oil Eco Styler  Gel and a full sized ASIAN leave in my bag for work. So I am guily of forgetting just how much stuff I really have.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My Komaza Scalp Butters came today.  I love that Stuff.


----------



## Brownie518

Hey ladies! What ya'll doin? I just finished with a cookout and now Im ready to relax. I just soaked my hair in Njoi Ayurvedic oil.gonna let that sit for the night.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair

Hey girl!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

Hey Ms. B!  Sorry I missed you.  

I might try to catch you if you're on later.  

Imma try to stay up so I can get in where I fit in......


----------



## Ltown

IDareT'sHair said:


> Ltown
> 
> Hi Ms LT!
> 
> They said 25-35%.  She has been just marking it lately so no Code is Needed.
> 
> I haven't heard anything about a Specific Discount Code, so I'm thinking the prices will be marked.



IDareT'sHair, hv never have my gel in stock when they have these sales i want to stock up on it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ltown

This is what I found:  http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=...NsnzXOa_3kHAujVcnSsipHw&bvm=bv.45175338,d.dmg

I'm *HOTTER THAN FISH GREASE* right about now!


----------



## Ltown

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Ltown
> 
> This is what I found: http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=...NsnzXOa_3kHAujVcnSsipHw&bvm=bv.45175338,d.dmg
> 
> I'm *HOTTER THAN FISH GREASE* right about now!


 
IDareT'sHair, I see the red tea moisturizer on the corner but it was too good to be true everything


----------



## Beamodel

Arrggggg Hairveda...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ltown

It says:  'Everything' will be ON SALE to help them celebrate their 6th Anniversary.erplexed

Maybe there is a problem getting the codes plugged in or something?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Duplicate Post......................


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel said:


> Arrggggg Hairveda...


 
@Beamodel

I will be buying something from _somebody_ today. Hmp. You can believe that......


----------



## Ltown

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Ltown
> 
> It says: 'Everything' will be ON SALE to help them celebrate their 6th Anniversary.erplexed
> 
> Maybe there is a problem getting the codes plugged in or something?


 
IDareT'sHair, the gel is not in stock whenever there is a big sale it seems to be missing from the styling section. I recall the last time I ordered during a sale and email them it was out of stock. I guess the whip jelly is a bigger saler. I haven't used that in a couple of years I might need to revisit it and save me $7 instead of the red tea gel.


----------



## Brownie518

Hey, ya'll. I'm here at work, nothing goin on. 

I tried a few of my Silk Dreams items this week. I think that Go Moist will be a keeper. I loved it!! The Satin Smooth Hair Cream seems to be excellent also.  I used the Mocha Silk Hair Milk on my wet hair after washing and my hair dried pin straight. 

Yo, I tried to get some HV this morning and I didn't see any sale info. What did everyone end up getting??


----------



## Babygrowth

Brownie518 said:


> Hey, ya'll. I'm here at work, nothing goin on.
> 
> I tried a few of my Silk Dreams items this week. I think that Go Moist will be a keeper. I loved it!! The Satin Smooth Hair Cream seems to be excellent also.  I used the Mocha Silk Hair Milk on my wet hair after washing and my hair dried pin straight.
> 
> Yo, I tried to get some HV this morning and I didn't see any sale info. What did everyone end up getting??



Hey Brownie518 we still waiting on her to get it together. I heard the Mocha silk hair milk was da bomb.com on dry hair tho... I can't wait to buy it and try it. I hope they have another sale so I don't feel so guilty (don't ask!)


----------



## Beamodel

Brownie518

Nothing... We waiting for BJ to put the sale I go up. Me and T were fired up this morning about that...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

IDareT'sHair said:


> This is what I found: http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=...NsnzXOa_3kHAujVcnSsipHw&bvm=bv.45175338,d.dmg
> 
> I'm *HOTTER THAN FISH GREASE* right about now!


 
Brownie518

........


----------



## Babygrowth

I almost bought Anita Grant DC cubes but I didn't know they were over yonder! I can't afford that shipping...


----------



## Brownie518

Thanks for the info, ladies...

Babygrowth

Yeah, I like that Mocha Silk. I plan to use it on dry hair in a couple of days, see how it works. I think it will be good!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Babygrowth

Try Sage for those Anita Grant Cubes.  Sage has them and a few other places. 

I remember me & Che was on an Anita Grant "Kick" chebaby  Member that?????

Too small. too pricey and a whole lot of other stuff here is just as good if not better.

Oh, and I did not and have not tried that Rhassoul Cubes, so I can't speak on that one.


----------



## natura87

I want to try the Rhassoul cubes just to say that I have tried them.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Babygrowth I've tried the cubes; it's good but I got the same results using just the clay and coconut milk.


----------



## Babygrowth

Ok. That was the pj in me. I'm over the cubes. On another note, I want some more of that KBN creamy shealoe conditioner! This stuff makes me want to cowash my hair for hours! And I've used it maybe 5 times after protein, by itself, and after my henna and each time consistently slippy, silky soft hair! Plus I have a lot left and I'm heavy handed... I hope they have a sale. I want like 2 more...


----------



## Beamodel

Babygrowth said:


> Ok. That was the pj in me. I'm over the cubes. On another note, I want some more of that KBN creamy shealoe conditioner! This stuff makes me want to cowash my hair for hours! And I've used it maybe 5 times after protein, by itself, and after my henna and each time consistently slippy, silky soft hair! Plus I have a lot left and I'm heavy handed... I hope they have a sale. I want like 2 more...



I still have the cream and coco cubes but I haven't tried them yet


----------



## Babygrowth

Beamodel said:


> I still have the cream and coco cubes but I haven't tried them yet



Oh yeah I forgot about them... and that cowash bar... hmmmm... may add them to my list...


----------



## Ltown

IDareT'sHair, I hope you were able to place your order! I just place mine and they had my red tea gel/moisturizer on sale. I hope the rest of you ladies were able to get an order in.


----------



## Beamodel

I got my order in...

Whipped cream
Acai conditioner
Moist 24/7

Was gonna get the amala cream rinse but it wasn't on sale. I still have back ups in my fridge though.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Babygrowth
> 
> Try Sage for those Anita Grant Cubes. Sage has them and a few other places.
> 
> I remember me & Che was on an Anita Grant "Kick" @chebaby Member that?????
> 
> Too small. too pricey and a whole lot of other stuff here is just as good if not better.
> 
> Oh, and I did not and have not tried that Rhassoul Cubes, so I can't speak on that one.


 lmao yea i remember that.
glad i got that out of my system, she too rich for my blood


----------



## chebaby

thank you T for my package. it came today


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@chebaby

Cool Beans


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

How's your Hair & how was the Weekend?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Babygrowth said:


> Ok. That was the pj in me. I'm over the cubes. On another note, I want some more of that *KBN creamy shealoe conditioner! This stuff makes me want to cowash my hair for hours!* And I've used it maybe 5 times after protein, by itself, and after my henna and each time consistently slippy, silky soft hair! Plus I have a lot left and I'm heavy handed... *I hope they have a sale. I want like 2 more...*


 
Babygrowth

I'll be getting 2-3 more too.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> How's your Hair & how was the Weekend?


 hey, my weekend was great. the weather was super nice.
how was your weekend?

my hair is fine, kinda crunchy today. i added evoo to my wet hair before adding honey butta. i dont know if its crunchy from the evoo or from the honey butta since its a little chilly today.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

Did you do your Hair yesterday?  When you buyin' somethin'?


----------



## natura87

Was gonna wash my hair tonight....but now I dunno. Not feeling like it right now.

Just checked up on my older brother in Boston. He is okay, shook up but okay. The bombs went off 4 blocks from his apartment and I think a friend of his may have been running.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair - what's up, T??

I didn't get any Hairveda. I stopped checking for the sale. *shrug* I did order some more Shi Naturals Tea Rinse, though. And my Soultanicals shipped. 

I'm about to get order a 16oz of that Naturelle Grow Aloe & Avocado DC. Bomb.com!!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

Hey Lady!  

Yeah, things finally opened with Hairveda and I managed to get what I wanted, but forgot my Almond Glaze.

I might go back in and ask BJ to invoice me for 1.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

natura87 I'm glad your brother is ok. I'm waiting for my son and his band members to return home from their school trip. It's such a mess in Boston right now.


----------



## Ltown

curlyhersheygirl said:


> natura87 I'm glad your brother is ok. I'm waiting for my son and his band members to return home from their school trip. It's such a mess in Boston right now.



I'm sorry about Boston it so sad. Be safe.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Yeah....I'm just now hearing all the particulars about Boston


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My JBCO came today and my Naturelle Grow which was: Rosemary Parsley Pomade, Honey Growth Rx and some Pumpkin Butter


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair

My laptop just bugged out on me for a sec...What you doin? I was just about to pull the trigga on my Naturelle (16oz Herbal and Aloe) when it shut off. I was going to get the Pumpkin Butter but I have wayyyy too many butters/pomades right now. I've been killin Hairitage lately. I think I might get some b.a.s.k. real quick and be done for the rest of the month...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518

I hear you with all the Butters & Stuff. I'm on Full too. 

Is b.a.s.k. having a Sale?

I think Imma really like this Rosemary Pomade *if it doesn't break me out* 

Love the Consistency


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> I hear you with all the Butters & Stuff. I'm on Full too.
> 
> Is b.a.s.k. having a Sale?
> 
> I think Imma really like this Rosemary Pomade *if it doesn't break me out*
> 
> Love the Consistency


IDareT'sHair

I don't think b.a.s.k. is having a sale right now. I'm trying to remember if they usually have on for M Day. I don't know, though. 

That Rosemary pomade is real nice, right?  So light!! She doesn't list that too often, though. I could use a reup. 

I didn't order my DCs yet, anyway. I was thinking and I have about 5 8oz joints and 2 16oz of hers... I'm about to run through the Aloe and the Herbal Blends, though.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

My son's finally home. 

I placed my HV order and got the following.

2 red tea gels
2 deluxe amala rinses
1 vatika frosting
1 red tea conditioner.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl

That's good news Ms. Curly.  Glad he's safely home.


----------



## Brownie518

Good to hear, curly!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518

I've been convo'ing her on the Honey Pomade & the Parsley Pomade because, you are right, they are seldom listed. erplexed


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Speaking of HV's Red Tea, Lemme go bring that one in. My last one. (no back ups)

I'll cowash with it tomorrow and start using it up.

This one _probably_ won't be a repurchase. Right now Imma little 'iffy' about it. 

But not performance-wise. The scent kinda gets on my nerves....


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> I've been convo'ing her on the Honey Pomade & the Parsley Pomade because, you are right, they are seldom listed. erplexed


IDareT'sHair

I'm going to have to do that, then.  I looove that Honey one. 

That HV Red Tea...that's a no go for me. I don't like that scent and it did nothing for me. No slip, no moisture, nada. I wonder if I can get that Jardin oil unscented....erplexed


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> I'm going to have to do that, then.  I looove that Honey one.
> 
> *That HV Red Tea...that's a no go for me. I don't like that scent and it did nothing for me. No slip, no moisture, nada. I wonder if I can get that Jardin oil unscented....*erplexed


 
Brownie518

I really liked the HV Red Roobis & Argan just fine.  The scent....not so much.

Yeah, I have enough "stuff" right now.  I can successfully by-pass M-Day Sales, but I know I won't.

Yep.  I left that Jardin Oil right there too.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair

I missed you again!! The system here at work has crashed so I had to take care of some things. I just ordered some Extra Dark JBCO and a 30oz Motions CPR...


----------



## natura87

I checked the Hairveda sale out....it looks nice.

Organizing my stash so it doesnt look like a BSS blew up is taking more time that I thought it would.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Hey Everyone.  

Not much going on. Did my Hair tonight. Used up my very last bottle of Jasmine's Shea Creme Rinse.

Pulled out N'Joi CreationS Sweet Coconut w/Acai. I love that stuff. 

Will get another Jar if she has a decent M-Day Sale and I want: another Ayurvedic Oil and another jar of her Ayurvedic Hair Creme. 

So, chances are, if the Sale is good, I'll order from her.

No packages today. And only waiting on Hairveda. Which is amazing.....No Hair packages coming soon.


----------



## Brownie518

Hey, everyone. 

Nothing going on, really. I hope to get my Soultanicals (2nd order) in a day or two. I don't plan to buy anything else for a few weeks rolleyes. I sure don't need anything.

I plan to soak my hair in IPN Tealightful in the morning and let it sit all day. I'll wash and then DC with NG Aloe & Avocado.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> Hey, everyone.
> 
> Nothing going on, really. I hope to get my Soultanicals (2nd order) in a day or two. *I don't plan to buy anything else for a few weeks rolleyes. I sure don't need anything.*
> 
> I plan to soak my hair in IPN Tealightful in the morning and let it sit all day. I'll wash and then DC with NG Aloe & Avocado.


 
Brownie518

This is me!...... (At least until M-Day).  

Wonder what ST'icals Friday Deal will be.:scratchch


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> This is me!...... (At least until M-Day).
> 
> *Wonder what ST'icals Friday Deal will be*.:scratchch



Me, too...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Hey Ladies!

Well BJ is adding my Almond Glaze to my order.  

And I decided to stay with Red Roobis & Argan (for Fall). 

Used it last night and was kinda upset I only have this 1 bottle in my Stash.erplexed 

Wasn't put off by the Scent.

Other than that, not much going on.....

Oh, I re-did my M-Day list and made a few changes--additions & deletions


----------



## IDareT'sHair

OYIN 10% Code = *APRILPOWERS*


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair said:


> OYIN 10% Code = APRILPOWERS



  Oyin and that 10%!

Used WEN last night.  Did an excellent job cleansing my scalp. And it sho' was dirty.


----------



## chebaby

chello ladies:Wave:
so i did my hair today. im almost out of my first bottle of SSI avocado conditioner hands down the best find of 2013 so far. its cool as a co wash but its the bomb diggidy as a leave in. takes forever for my hair to dry when i use it though which is weird. but this with coconut oil is amazeballs.
i have a 16oz back up.

now that the weather is getting good i think imma make a butter for my hair and body. i still got some hello sugar scent left over and i may use it on braid outs since i feel like going back to braid outs. i may try twist outs again but i feel like i already know its gonna be a fail.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@chebaby

Pfft. When did you sneak up in here? 

I coulda' been chattin' with you 1/2 hour ago.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Pfft. When did you sneak up in here? I coulda' been chattin' with you 1/2 hour ago.


 im like a ninja around here


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75

Ain't that a Hotmess.  What Imma do with 10%?erplexed  

That's an insult to my PJ-ism


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> im like a ninja around here


 
@chebaby

And a Super Ninja when you hittin' PayNah


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> And a Super Ninja when you hittin' PayNah


  i no longer know what that feels like lol.

im holding on to all my SSI so i dont have to order from her for a while. that okra and avocado have me sprung. i have 16oz back ups of both. i like the pomegrante too but not as a leave in.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@chebaby

You said that Milk was a watery mess.  Have you tried it again?


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> You said that Milk was a watery mess.  Have you tried it again?


 i gave it to my momma shes braided up under wigs so i figured using that leave in even if its not that good wont hurt her cause i braid her hair with naturalista juicy which we both know is but she said she forgot to use it last time and used kbb sa instead so she has choices lol.

girl i was so scurred walking to my car today. i used ssi avocado as my leave in. you know that stuff smells like candy. i thought them giant bumbolook bees was gonna get me only reason i cant stand spring and summer is the bugs. them bumbo bees dont play.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> i gave it to my momma shes braided up under wigs so i figured using that leave in even if its not that good wont hurt her cause i braid her hair with *naturalista juicy* which we both know is but she said she forgot to use it last time and used kbb sa instead so she has choices lol.
> 
> girl i was so scurred walking to my car today. i used ssi avocado as my leave in. you know that stuff smells like candy. *i thought them giant bumbolook bees was gonna get me* only reason i cant stand spring and summer is the bugs. *them bumbo bees dont play*.


 
@chebaby

http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=...toD4Cw&usg=AFQjCNFeEffX_65d5Lp-d7LNIWBzf9OAIg

Keep me posted on Naturalista and don't be tryna' make no Honey DC'ers with them Big Bumbo Bees you runnin' from over there.....


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=...toD4Cw&usg=AFQjCNFeEffX_65d5Lp-d7LNIWBzf9OAIg
> 
> Keep me posted on Naturalista and don't be tryna' make no Honey DC'ers with them Big Bumbo Bees you runnin' from over there.....


 giiiiirrrrrrlllllll it was a mess tryna walk to my car and watchin them bees to make sure they aint come after me 

ill be using my new naturalista jar now, its the old formula but they work the same which is surprising.


----------



## natura87

IDareT'sHair said:


> Golden75
> 
> Ain't that a Hotmess.  What Imma do with 10%?erplexed
> 
> That's an insult to my PJ-ism




It really is. It doesnt even cover shipping.

Oyin's HH is good, but I would only buy the liter during a haul or BF.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

natura87 said:


> It really is. It doesnt even cover shipping.
> 
> Oyin's HH is good, but *I would only buy the liter during a haul or BF*.


 
@natura87

Me Too Gurl.....

ETA:  I want another Sugar Berries Pomade, but it's not cost-effective


----------



## natura87

Finished a Shea Moisture poo, tried the Shea Moitsure Anti Breakage Masque and tried the LOC method.


----------



## natura87

IDareT'sHair said:


> @natura87
> 
> Me Too Gurl.....
> 
> ETA:  I want another Sugar Berries Pomade, but it's not cost-effective



I mean there products are nice, and I can see why they want to stay relatively small and  maintain their exclusivity...but Imma need more than 10 % for me to hit paynah.


I want some Shine and Define...and some of their T-shirts.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Hey divas I just emailed BJ to add 3 sitrinillah DC's to my order.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Lawd..why do I keep going in _'those threads'?_  It's like a bad car accident.


----------



## divachyk

IDareT'sHair said:


> Lawd..why do I keep going in 'those threads'?  It's like a bad car accident.



 pure comedy


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby Babygrowth

Koils By Nature is having a 1 Day Conditioner Sale....I got:

x2 SheaAloe Conditioners


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@chebaby 

Hey Ms. Che!


----------



## chebaby

hey T
now you know you wrong for telling me about that sale. you know i cant resist KBN

lemme go take a look.


----------



## chebaby

is the discount already taken off?


----------



## robot.

Has anyone tried the hairveda red tea moisturizer? I know I wanted the whipped ends clouds something


----------



## Babygrowth

chebaby said:


> is the discount already taken off?



Yep! chebaby


----------



## chebaby

Babygrowth said:


> Yep! @chebaby


 cool, i may grab a bottle or 4 i love her conditioner, especially for the summer.


----------



## chebaby

robot. said:


> Has anyone tried the hairveda red tea moisturizer? I know I wanted the whipped ends clouds something


 i have it but never used it. i cant stant the whipped clouds but i do love the whipped ends hydration
she needs to bring back the red tea gel cause that stuff was bomb.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> i have it but never used it. i cant stant the whipped clouds but i do love the whipped ends hydration
> *she needs to bring back the red tea gel cause that stuff was bomb.*


 
@chebaby

The Red Tea Gel is back and ON SALE Hello???????*where you been gel-head*


----------



## natura87

Took advantage of the Shea Moisture sale @ Walgreen. It was 30 % off and then there was an extra 15% off code (Family15) so I grabbed a few things. I grabbed 2 Purification Masques and some body stuff.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

natura87

That's a good deal especially with the Extra 15%


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Finished up my Hair...didn't use anything up.  

{This}Close to finishing up N'Joi's Sweet Pomade. 

Lawd...I wish I had a back up.

It pays to Shop Your Stash. 

I forgot how much I love this.


----------



## natura87

IDareT'sHair said:


> natura87
> 
> That's a good deal especially with the Extra 15%



I couldnt pass it up. I cant get the Purification masks on the ground so I snatched up 2. The body stuff...I've just been wanting it for a while. 5 Shea Moisture products for 30 dollars with free shipping isnt bad at all.


Looking @ Hairveda and Soultanicals.....I dont like paying shipping and I dont like waiting...Decisions decisions.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

natura87 said:


> Looking @ Hairveda and Soultanicals*.....I dont like paying shipping and I dont like waiting...*Decisions decisions.


 
@natura87

Both & Both..... So don't Pull the Trigger Ms. Natura *warning*


----------



## natura87

IDareT'sHair said:


> @natura87
> 
> Both & Both..... So don't Pull the Trigger Ms. Natura *warning*



I know HV will keep me waiting but I really want to try ST...but they dnt have it together yet with their shipping either.


I just want to buy something.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

natura87 said:


> I know HV will keep me waiting but I really want to try ST...but they dnt have it together yet with their shipping either.
> 
> 
> *I just want to buy something*.


 
natura87

I know the feeling.....


----------



## natura87

I want to spend ma moneee!!! The struggle of a Product Junkie.


----------



## Brownie518

Hey hey hey. Whats goin on? Im sitting with my head covered in Tealightful Shine. Ill be washing after this severe storm lets up. 
My Shi Naturals and Soultanicals came so i think thats it . Nothing else coming...for now


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518

Took that SHIPFREE40 and got my SD's. 

Also, did you see NG has 2 @ $22?

Koils By Nature is having an all day Conditioner Sale..Today Only


----------



## Brownie518

I finished up a Naturelle Orange hibiscus, HV pH Rinse, and MD Argan oil blend. Backups for all...


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair

I should get some Destination Hydration. What you get from KBN?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

x2 SheaAloe Conditioners Brownie518  I already had/have x1 Deep and x1 Shea Aloe.  

I still want another 8oz Butter.  It is awesomely wonderful.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518

After Mothers Day, I wish I could shut it down until HV's back to school sale.

I was gone say BF, but that would be a stretch

I need to, so I can play in this Stash. I got some good stuff I need to get into


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair

After M Day, im goin on hiatus. I should have more than enough after that. I have more than enough now, shoot.


----------



## natura87

I got soaked in the rain on my way home from work. Just 2 days into trying out the loc method and I had considered spritzing and moisturizing tonight....but then I was drenched. Oddly enough now that it has dried a bit it gives my hair a nice sheen to it.I dont mind a little rain but this was a full blown downpoar. I felt violated. It fogged my glasses.

I think the Shea moisture purchase should carry me over for a while.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *After M Day, im goin on hiatus. I should have more than enough after that. I have more than enough now, shoot.*


 
Brownie518

Gurl.....


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> Brownie518
> 
> Gurl.....



I have a good stash of my spring staples. I just need a few more things  and im good.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

I wanna knock that b.a.s.k out and a few other things on my list, then I can sit back in the cut and get through this Summa' weatha'


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> Brownie518
> 
> I wanna knock that b.a.s.k out and a few other things on my list, then I can sit back in the cut and get through this Summa' weatha'



I think i have my list set. I'll let you know.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

Curlmart has 20%  Code = EARTH20 (for Erf Day)


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Finished up x1 N'Joi Sweet Pomade. Zero Back Ups. 

Will switch either to N'Joi' Herbal Hair Dressing or Hairitage's Sprout.

Hydroquench Systems might be having a M-Day Sale


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> Brownie518
> 
> I wanna knock that b.a.s.k out and a few other things on my list, then I can sit back in the cut and get through this Summa' weatha'



I think i have my list set. I'll let you know.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My KBN Shipped!


----------



## natura87

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> Curlmart has 20% Code = EARTH20 (for Erf Day)


 

Nothing less than 30% and free shipping tempts me.

I'm picky.

Took out my twists, they look and feel nice. Hope to get a few days out of them.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

natura87

Dang Ms. Nat!  You Hard....


----------



## natura87

IDareT'sHair said:


> @natura87
> 
> Dang Ms. Nat! You Hard....


 

Well my stash is big enough that I technically dont need anything..I just want something. So if I am putting down $$ it had better be  something I reaaaaaaaaly want/need or a really good sale.


Still havent figured out how to upload pics from my phone.


----------



## natura87

Either that or vendors that have reasonable prices. Like less than 10 bucks for 8 ounces of a product.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

natura87

I'm amazed my KBN Shipped already!


----------



## natura87

IDareT'sHair said:


> @natura87
> 
> I'm amazed my KBN Shipped already!


 

I still have barely touched my KBN butter. I need to get on that.Its thick and smells like a melon.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

natura87

I haven't opened mine yet either.  I thought about getting that Melon one...how's it smell?

I have the Mango and it smells wonderful.  I either want the Melon or the Tropical.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

natura87

Don't forget to show 'us' your stash when you get it Skraitened Out.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Currently waiting on:
Hairveda
Koils By Nature
Silk Dreams

Hope to keep adding to this list!


----------



## natura87

IDareT'sHair said:


> @natura87
> 
> I haven't opened mine yet either. I thought about getting that Melon one...how's it smell?
> 
> I have the Mango and it smells wonderful. I either want the Melon or the Tropical.


 

Like a watermelon and a cantelope had a steamy love affair.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

natura87

I think I want that.....  Nice Description


----------



## natura87

IDareT'sHair said:


> @natura87
> 
> Don't forget to show 'us' your stash when you get it Skraitened Out.


 

I just have to figure out how to use this new fangled smart phone. I am behind the times.


----------



## natura87

IDareT'sHair said:


> @natura87
> 
> I think I want that..... Nice Description


 

Its weird but I love the smell. It is just hard to emulsify. And there is a ton of it. Its thick.


----------



## Babygrowth

natura87 said:


> Like a watermelon and a cantelope had a steamy love affair.



I just drooled a lil! Lol... sorry I had to say that...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@natura87

Mine isn't hard at all. 

Almost creamy/whippy.  I wish I had a camera to show you the consistency.erplexed


----------



## IDareT'sHair

natura87

I wouldn't have wanted another Jar if it was hard etc....I hate Hard Butters

So don't tell me there are consistency issues. 

Mine looks the same both times I've had it.

@Babygrowth how does your KBN Butter look?


----------



## natura87

IDareT'sHair said:


> @natura87
> 
> Mine isn't hard at all.
> 
> Almost creamy/whippy. I wish I had a camera to show you the consistency.erplexed


 

Not really hard hard...just not as creamy as I like it.


----------



## Babygrowth

IDareT'sHair said:


> natura87
> 
> I wouldn't have wanted another Jar if it was hard etc....I hate Hard Butters
> 
> So don't tell me there are consistency issues.
> 
> Mine looks the same both times I've had it.
> 
> @Babygrowth how does your KBN Butter look?



Soft and whippy! I don't like hard butters either!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Babygrowth 

Gurl....The way I/WE Raved about it, we wouldn't be doin' alladat if it was hard


----------



## Babygrowth

IDareT'sHair said:


> Babygrowth
> 
> Gurl....The way I/WE Raved about it, we wouldn't be doin' alladat if it was hard



Lol! Sure nuf!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Babygrowth

I hope I can stick to this list.  So far I'm doing pretty good.  My add-on's will be N'Joi & HQS but I'll switch something out.


----------



## Babygrowth

IDareT'sHair said:


> Babygrowth
> 
> I hope I can stick to this list.  So far I'm doing pretty good.  My add-on's will be N'Joi & HQS but I'll switch something out.



Lol! I know what you mean! I also want to add HQS on my list but don't know what to swap off! Probably Darcy's... I can wait til Black Friday for that one! You've been doing real good so far! IDareT'sHair IDK what I'm doing... I'm trying to wait until May and I've been doing pretty good but Hairveda keeps calling me!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Babygrowth said:


> I've been doing pretty good *but Hairveda keeps calling me!*


 
Babygrowth

Hmp.  When BJ Calls I ALWAYS Answer!.....


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Babygrowth

SWEEET! we  get a 4 ounce sample of the New Silk Dreams Raspberry!


----------



## Babygrowth

IDareT'sHair said:


> Babygrowth
> 
> Hmp.  When BJ Calls I ALWAYS Answer!.....


ROTFL!!!! Girl! You are a mess! But her products are awesome!


IDareT'sHair said:


> Babygrowth
> 
> SWEEET! we  get a 4 ounce sample of the New Silk Dreams Raspberry!


I know right!!! I'm super excited!!! IDareT'sHair 4oz is a good size!!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Babygrowth

That was very nice.  Glad I went in that thread being nosey.....


----------



## Babygrowth

IDareT'sHair said:


> Babygrowth
> 
> That was very nice.  Glad I went in that thread being nosey.....



Lol! I know right! I almost didn't suggest anything! I'm glad I did!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Babygrowth said:


> Lol! I know right! *I almost didn't suggest anything!* I'm glad I did!


 
@Babygrowth

Me Too Gurl...We a Mess. 

You was up in there tryna' get your Rollerset on and I was just lurkin' around seeing what they was talmbout.


----------



## Babygrowth

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Babygrowth
> 
> Me Too Gurl...We a Mess.
> 
> You was up in there tryna' get your Rollerset on and I was just lurkin' around seeing what they was talmbout.



Lol! It pays to be inquisitive!!!


----------



## Brownie518

Hey, ladies!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

Hey Ya' Ms. BrownieB!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Just rubbed in a little Komaza Scalp Butter & tied my hair up.


----------



## Brownie518

Hey, whats the Silk Dreams Raspberry? IDareT'sHair

i'm so nosey...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

It's a new DC'er she is getting ready to Launch, so she was asking folks for suggestions of names.

And those that gave her suggestions, she is sending a 4oz sample. She settled on a name. So, it's over.......


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> It's a new DC'er she is getting ready to Launch, so she was asking folks for suggestions of names.
> 
> And those that gave her suggestions, she is sending a 4oz sample. She settled on a name. So, it's over.......


IDareT'sHair

Nice!! 
I looooove me some Go Moist!!!  That free shipping slipped my mind so I missed but I'll be getting a couple of those, some Destination, and some more Nourish next time around. I think I might get some Shea What and maybe Vanilla Silk, too.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair

I sent that Jardin and Tealightful...i think she said it should get there Monday.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

Nice SD's list you got there Ms. B!  I think Shea What Deux has replaced VS for me.  

I'll probably still get it on occasion...but I think my main 'conditioner' staples from her is: Destination Hydration, Shea What Deux and Mocha Bling.

Chocolate Bliss & VS will be my 'occasional splurges'  *i'm only talking DC'ers*


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *I sent that Jardin* and Tealightful...i think she said it should get there Monday.


 
You know you wrongYou going skrait to H3LL for that.

Brownie518


----------



## Brownie518

I like to keep in the stash:

Nourish 
Destination Hydration
Wheat Germ butter conditioner
Mocha Bling Butter
Mocha Silk hair milk

With Naturelle Grow doing me right, I'll keep Chocolate Bliss, Vanilla Silk, and Shea What as 'alternates.' Something to have when I feel like a change.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

Just workin' my list Gurl...I guess I'll try to jump on that b.a.s.k right at Midnight.  

But You know what happened when I stayed up till Midnight for HV


----------



## IDareT'sHair

duplicate post


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair

Dang, I forgot when the b.a.s.k. sale starts. The 22nd?? I want 2 Whiskeys and more Body Drizzle. That's it...

I think my list is all set right now...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

Yeah..the 22nd.  I meant to try the b.a.sk. before now.  Just haven't gotten around to it.  

I also want another SSI Coconut Souffle and haven't tried that either.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair

SSI is on my list, for once. I want Okra, (2) Tahitian Vanilla, Moisture Riche (?), and maybe try that Coconut Souffle.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *I sent that Jardin* and Tealightful...i think she said it should get there Monday.


 


IDareT'sHair said:


> *You know you wrongYou going skrait to H3LL for that*.
> 
> @Brownie518


 

Brownie518


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I have that Pomegrante on my list listening to Che.  

And x1 Coconut Souffle and maybe another Fortifying (just added this one) and Coco Leave-In.


----------



## Babygrowth

IDareT'sHair said:


> I have that Pomegrante on my list listening to Che.
> 
> And x1 Coconut Souffle and maybe another Fortifying (just added this one) and Coco Leave-In.



Me too! Shescenit is the sale I'm looking forward to the most for some reason!


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> You know you wrongYou going skrait to H3LL for that.
> 
> @Brownie518


IDareT'sHair




...nah, so you can try it. Maybe it won't bother you.  Don't get me wrong, I still use it. I prepoo with it...


----------



## natura87

Let me get back in this thread...cuz... I dont have the patience tonight. Not even gonna entertain the notion.

Twists are kinda flat, will fluff them out over the next few days. Found my CD hair balm, almost done. Will be using it for the loc method I will continue to try out.


----------



## natura87

Babygrowth said:


> Me too! Shescenit is the sale I'm looking forward to the most for some reason!



I have yet to try Shescentit. When does she have sales? How good are they? I know Tastiredbone on TY likes the Avocado conditioner but other than that I dont know much about the line. Is she consistent or do formulas change?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

natura87

SSI is Solid.  You'll be good. Drama free, easy to order, fast shipping. 

Don't forget to get some Okra Winfrey


----------



## Babygrowth

natura87 said:


> I have yet to try Shescentit. When does she have sales? How good are they? I know Tastiredbone on TY likes the Avocado conditioner but other than that I dont know much about the line. Is she consistent or do formulas change?



Exactly what Ms. T said!!! She has had at least three big sales that I remember...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Babygrowth

SSI is effortless. Drama Free. No worries.  I rarely (if ever) hear of any CS issues with her.


----------



## Babygrowth

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Babygrowth
> 
> SSI is effortless. Drama Free. No worries.  I rarely (if ever) hear of any CS issues with her.



I know! I emailed her to ask a question and got a quick reply! I love her, Claudies, and Naturelle grow CS! They should do a course for these other jokers! IDareT'sHair


----------



## IDareT'sHair

25% Jessicurl *FSAPR2531*

Beamodel


----------



## Babygrowth

IDareT'sHair said:


> 25%  Jessicurl FSAPR2531



Oh gosh! Maybe I can finally try the deep treatment... its not on my list but things could change!!! Lol!


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair said:


> 25% Jessicurl FSAPR2531
> 
> Beamodel



IDareT'sHair
Thanks precious.  I'm about to stock up on this. As a matter if fact I'm DC'n with the weekly treatment right na!


----------



## Beamodel

Babygrowth said:


> Oh gosh! Maybe I can finally try the deep treatment... its not on my list but things could change!!! Lol!



Babygrowth
I love the weekly treatment.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Beamodel

I had a Liter of Too Shea! Took that out and put in a 4 pk of the Deep Rx (Island Fantasy) and ended up with nuttun'...


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair

I have never tried to too Shea. I might have to. I never thought I would love the weekly treatment either but it is a holy grail for me.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel

Too Shea! is the perfect Slippy Cowash Conditioner.  Funny thing..It's cheaper for me to get a Liter of Too Shea! at Curlmart using SAVE15.  

And Shipping on the 4pk of DT is cheaper shipping than the Liter of Too Shea!

It wasn't on my list, so I might hafta' pass although I'd love a Liter of Too Shea!


----------



## Babygrowth

I had pass on the WDT because shipping was $9!!! That defeats the purpose of a discount...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My KBN is in da' City! So....it will be here tomorrow.  *having serious pkg. withdrawl* 

I may pull out a Liter of OHH to rotate woth HV's Red Tea for Tuesday.


----------



## Beamodel

Babygrowth said:


> I had pass on the WDT because shipping was $9!!! That defeats the purpose of a discount...



Babygrowth
That's true. You get better shipping rates from CurlMart. 

IDareT'sHair
Have you been to naturallythestore lately? I think that was the name of it. Where we got WDT in the jars from.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel  Last time I did, the site was down.


----------



## Brownie518

Hey, ya'll...I'm here at work, of course. 

That Bask sale starts tomorrow. I'm going to get 2 Whiskeys and Body Drizzles.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> Hey, ya'll...I'm here at work, of course.
> 
> *That Bask sale starts tomorrow. I'm going to get 2 Whiskeys and Body Drizzles.*


 

Brownie518

I just came up outta the b.a.s.k site!....


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair said:


> Beamodel  Last time I did, the site was down.



IDareT'sHair
YIKES...


----------



## Brownie518

Did the site go down for a while???

Anyway, I see Afroveda has 25% off...I want to try a couple of the new oils...

_Save 25%

Wanna save a few bucks on your next order?  Enter code NEWLABEL and save 25% off your order of $40 or more.  It's a great way to stock up on your favorites as well as try out any of our new products.  Hurry!  Supplies are limited.

* Code must be entered at time order is placed. Does not apply to wholesale.
Offer Expires: April 27, 2013 at midnight CST._


----------



## Ltown

Hi ladies! 
busy still with school work 3 more weeks. Hair notes:  I tried naturell burdock/marshmallow root conditioner don't like it my hair was hard and its not a protein conditioner, also tried dark and lovely aurelle twisting gel didn't do anything for me either. 
I'm waiting for hv shipping email. I'm stocked up with butters. still doing teas/butter challenge so I have to get over there Ms. T and post.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Just got my b.a.s.k. Pre-Rx


----------



## natura87

IDareT'sHair said:


> Just got my b.a.s.k. Pre-Rx


 

I want to try this but I am going to wait until I use up some more of mt Bask stuff.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Hey Ladies!

My Koils By Nature came today.  They gave me 15% off on my nect order.

Got a nice box from Brownie518  Thanks Girl.

Just massaged in some Komaza.


----------



## robot.

Can someone recommend a light oil or pomade for scalp massages? I was thinking maybe something ayurvedic would be nice...I want to start doing scalp massages.


----------



## chebaby

chello ladies
i found out this weekend that kbb complete hair conditioner is a dupe for ssi avocado conditioner as a leave in. i prefer them both as a leave in over a co wash. im almost out of the kbb conditioner already cause i swear dont nothing be in that bottle at all

yesterday i purchase the bss shea moisture shea butter leave in. didnt shea moisture stop making that a while ago? i swear bss dont throw nothing away lol but i purchased it anyway. also got some yellow shea butter. im the only one in the house that can use it. for some reason yellow shea butter gave my ex and my mom a black rash on their backs and stomach but i use it just fine. just in case though i wont be using it on my body, just my hair. i have 3 pounds of white shea for my face and body.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> Just got my b.a.s.k. Pre-Rx



 Me, too. 2 Whiskey Soaks and 2 Body Drizzles. 



IDareT'sHair said:


> Hey Ladies!
> 
> My Koils By Nature came today.  They gave me 15% off on my nect order.
> 
> Got a nice box from @Brownie518  Thanks Girl.
> 
> Just massaged in some Komaza.


IDareT'sHair

You are welcome! I thought of you as I drank my Moringa tea this morning. SO loves it, too!! Did you sniff that Jardin, yet? I want to know what you think...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 

Um..Put it this way..Your description was spot on!

I want those new AV Oils. Imma wait tho' until she has more than 25%.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518  *Fab* said Knot Sauce is her new HG


----------



## IDareT'sHair

HAIR TRIGGER $5.00 Off $35.00 Code = *5OFF* Today Only


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> HAIR TRIGGER $5.00 Off $35.00 Code = *5OFF* Today Only


IDareT'sHair

I considered this but I know I have some in stash (of course). Next time I order, I think I'll get a Light in Creme Brulee and the regular in Vanilla


----------



## robot.

I bought some vatika oil. Always wanted to try it. I hope it's not too stinky and my hair likes it.

Almost done with my SSI avocado. I'd like to find something on the ground; I go through condish too fast to continue ordering. I would like to try the too shea but I wish I could try it before buying the larger size.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Hey Girls!

Just finishing up my Hair. Pulled out my Liter of Oyin Honey Hemp to cowash with! 

As always, love it, love it, love it.

I have it in rotation with Hairveda's Red Tea.

Once I finish one of those, I will pull out SSI Avocado. @chebaby watched the Video/Review.

Pulled out my Hairitage Black Coffee to use tonight. Imma try to not be heavy-handed with it. *costs too much*erplexed

Didn't use up anything, close to finishing up a couple things tho'


----------



## Lita

IDareT'sHair Hey! I just used my heritage black coffee too & it's easy to overuse,because it's so smooth & creamy...Love the way my bang feels..Will seal with rice bran oil.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Brownie518

Hey, ladies. What's going on? 

When I get off work in the morning, I plan to massage in some Tealightful Shine and let that soak in all day, then wash in the evening. I'm going to DC with Herbal Blends.

Finished up Naturelle Slippery Elm, no backup (yet), and an Orange Hibiscus, 2 backups.


----------



## Lita

Brownie518 Naturelle Grow orange/hibiscus..Still my fav..Got 1 back-up.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita

Did the color thing sometime in January & by the end of march I notice 2 inches of growth..Don't Remeber what I did different during those 2 months..lol

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## natura87

Deep conditioning my hair with Camille Rose's Algae DC while working out. 

Tried a sample of the Carols Daughter Hair Milk cowash. It is alright, woudnt pay full price though.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Evenin' Ladies! Nothing new (literally) Just chillin'.  

I did use a dab of Hairitage Hydrations Creamy Black Coffee today.

I also brewed some Coffee & Tea for Friday.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518 @Ltown @Lita @Babygrowth

N'Joi CreationS `15% for Earth Day Code = *REUSE2013 *April 22-26


----------



## natura87

The Camille Rose DC is very very thick, which I usually dont like in a DC but I love this DC. Too bad she keeps changing the formulations. Wearing a shrunken twist and go to work today(CR Almond Jai and Bask Sevenfold Butter as a moisturuzer and twisting agent) and my hair is sooo soft.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

Hey Ms. Che!  What's New?  Um...speaking of 'new' I wanna buy somethin


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Hey Ms. Che! What's New? Um...speaking of 'new' I wanna buy somethin


 dont say that, i want to buy something too
but i dont know what. i went to SSI website the other day but some of the things i want to try have been oos for a while

went to AV cause i got an email a few days ago but nothing caught my eye.

i been using this hair balm from this company called natural oasis. i forgot how much i loved that stuff back in the day. i think this weekend i will go to the bss and buy up all the NO stuff i used to use. the hair butter and the black soap shampoo used to be my baby daddy lol. when i was relaxed that stuff was everything and i think i was using the black soap when i first went natural.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@chebaby

I think SSI is showing OOS because she is gettin ready for her M-Day Sale. 

We were talmbout that in another Thread.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> I think SSI is showing OOS because she is gettin ready for her M-Day Sale.
> 
> We were talmbout that in another Thread.


 oh yea forgot about that.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

Well...at least you got time to get your List togevver.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

I've been tearing up some BFH Espresso Hair Creme.  I know this Summer I'll be lotioned up.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

Did you know Silk Dreams is launching a New Raspberry DC'er? 

Well, this past weekend, (over in the Vendor Forum) she asked for folks to think of 'names' 

Anyone that submitted a name gets a 4 ounce sample.  That's nice!  I can't wait. 

I just happened to be over there being nosey.


----------



## natura87

I got home after work today to find my Shea Moisture stuff from Walgreens waiting for me.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Did you know Silk Dreams is launching a New Raspberry DC'er?
> 
> Well, this past weekend, (over in the Vendor Forum) she asked for folks to think of 'names'
> 
> Anyone that submitted a name gets a 4 ounce sample. That's nice! I can't wait.
> 
> I just happened to be over there being nosey.


 dang i always miss out on the good deals lol. i woulda came up with so many names
i will be getting that deep conditioner. even though i still havent tried that chocolate one yet.


----------



## Ltown

Hi ladies, 

SSI facebook annoucement.
Yayyyyyyy, no more waiting, our Mother's Day sale is on! Take 25% off your purchase + free shipping on domestic orders over $60. Discount applicable only on www.shescentit.com today through 4/29.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby 

Are you getting any SSI?  That Shipping is too much.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

SOULTANICALS $5.00 off any Product that begins with "M" = *MISFORMAMA*

I think it's Friday only


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair

Hey girl. I got some SSI. Okra, Tahitian vanilla, and the Sorbet. I also got my ST Appreciation gift...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

Hey!  

They've been asking in that ST thread if anyone has gotten theirs yet, so at least you can let them know it's for Real.

I've been trolling all evening looking for something to buy.  I'm stacked on SSI & the Shipping was too dangone high.

I went over to SD's but I need to wait for that to ship.  Looked at AV (no Sale) so I'm stuck!


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair

Go check my post in the ST thread.....
i only got SSI. No SD, yet. I might get something from Pomade Shop, though.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

FREE SHIPPING On All Orders over $20.00 Mr. Bel Nouvo (ETSY) =*WNHS13*


----------



## natura87

My local Wegmans has a lot of natural hair products, none of the huge fancy ones but Alaffia, Hugo... tame stuff  I didnt get any this time cux my hands were kinda full but now I know where I can get some nice products on the ground.

Wegmans is the closest thing I have to Trader Joes, Sprouts and Whole Foods.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Massaging in: Pomade Shop's Coffee Pomade.  

Have a Bel Nouvo Cart, but haven't hit PayNah.....


----------



## Brownie518

Afternoon, ladies. Its so nice out today. Finally. Im sitting around with my head soaked in Trigger. I plan to wash in the morning. Im go i ng to DC with my darlin BV Smoove.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ended up getting some Bel Nouvo which was a definite random purchase, because they weren't on my list (at all)erplexed...


----------



## divachyk

Hey Ladies  hope everyone has been doing great. I've been lurking periodically but MIA from posting. I was going through some thangs --- dr thought I had sleep apnea. That impacted my entire being. I finally had a sleep study and it was concluded I don't have apnea. Time to celebrate and for me to get back to posting!


----------



## redecouvert

hello ladies 
just wanted to say hello too!! After hauling yarn and yarn and more yarn...it is really time to go back to products! first oyin order placed...can't wait to replenish my stock and try the products you've mentioned!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

redecouvert 

Yo! Yo! Yo!  Red is in Da' House:notworthy

Put them durn Knittin' Needles down & Get to Haulin'


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Okay...I ordered the Bel Nouvo DC'er. I already have x1 in the Fridge that I haven't tried yet. 

So, I got a back up of the DC'er and a Hair Milk.  

But, I got to thankin'....:scratchchI have enough Lotions/Milks etc...so I am asking to change the Milk to another DC'er. 

This is my first CS request with Mr. Bel Nouvo, other than me asking him for a LHCF Discount (which he declined at this point) so we'll see what's up. 

I said this summer was going to be my Lotion/Milk Summa'. I need to use up quite a few Lotions/Milks in my Stash.


----------



## BrownBetty

hey ladies....

I got the design essentials strengthening treatment done. I am 6 months post and i wear my hair str8.  It has only been 2 days but I like it.  I have to use sulfate free poos, I just bought a liter of elucence so that works.  I am still undecided on the darcys products.  Anywhoo that is my spiel.  


hope all is good with you all.


----------



## redecouvert

thank you for such a warm welcome <3
You're the best!! I feel lost..so many brands I haven't tried!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@redecouvert

Look Here Ms. Red! You've knitted the whole Country of Siberia Sweaters, Hats & Gloves to Match!

Time to get-ta Crackin' on this here Haulin'

Lawd....Can you give the Poor Sheep some time to regrow their Hurr?


----------



## Brownie518

Hey, ya'll...I'm at work, relaxing.

I finished up a Hairveda pH Rinse, 2 backups. I found a jar of Rosemary Pomade so I'm glad I didn't end up ordering one. I'm going to use that regularly until it's finished. 

I DC'd with BV Smoothie this morning. Wonderful, as always. I have been runnin through my Naturelle stash, so it's almost time to do a nice reup there. I need 16oz of Herbal Blends (2), Slippery Elm (2), and Orange Hibiscus.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

I think I may have sent you a NG Rosemary Pomade?   I still haven't really dug into my NG Stash that tuff.  

I need to try a few of the DC'ers out.  I read she is having 25% for M-Day.  I convo'ed her & requested that she list 'severak' of the Honey &  the Rosemary's....


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> I think I may have sent you a NG Rosemary Pomade?   I still haven't really dug into my NG Stash that tuff.
> 
> I need to try a few of the DC'ers out.  I read she is having 25% for M-Day.  I convo'ed her & requested that she list 'severak' of the Honey &  the Rosemary's....


IDareT'sHair

Yes!! You did send the NG one.  The one I found is from Pomade Shop. I had been planning to buy some more but luckily I found this one. I've been tearing up my NG stash.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

I should try the Pomade Shop's Rosemary.  I wonder....cause sometimes Rosemary irritates me.


----------



## divachyk

I've really lost touch with what's really good in U1B1. The products you speak of sound so delish. I've FINALLY mastered cowashing so I'm moving product finally so maybe I'll have something worthwhile to post about for once.


----------



## Sosa

I need to join this challenge. My bathroom has no space left for hair products .


----------



## bronzebomb

I sue would like some Darcy's Botanicals.  Heard of any sales?

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Are you getting any SSI? That Shipping is too much.


 i ended up not getting anything. i honestly have no place to put anything. i am now storing a few conditioners on top of a bin full of products under  my bed i am out of space.

but i did use up kbb complete conditioner today as a leave in. and sometime this week i will be put of ssi avocado, i have 1 back up though.
ill also be out of pre soon too.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> i ended up not getting anything.* i honestly have no place to put anything. i am now storing a few conditioners on top of a bin full of products under my bed i am out of space.*
> 
> but i did use up kbb complete conditioner today as a leave in. and sometime this week i will be put of ssi avocado, i have 1 back up though.
> ill also be out of pre soon too.


 
chebaby



You can always buy an LV Trunk  You know how you get down


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

My:
Silk Dreams
b.a.s.k.
Hairveda
Soultanicals

Has either Shipped or is shipping soon.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> 
> 
> You can always buy an LV Trunk You know how you get down


  i need a rich husband for that


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> My:
> Silk Dreams
> b.a.s.k.
> Hairveda
> Soultanicals
> 
> Has either Shipped or is shipping soon.


  you lucky


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> * i need a rich husband for that*


 
chebaby  You might as well Add to that HUGE Collectionoke:oke:



chebaby said:


> *you lucky*


 
chebaby

I still want some more stuff  Didn't get SSI cause that Shipping was too High.erplexed


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

My next ST'icals order will be a 16 oz Knot Sauce


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby You might as well Add to that HUGE Collectionoke:oke:
> 
> 
> 
> @chebaby
> 
> I still want some more stuff Didn't get SSI cause that Shipping was too High.erplexed


 my collection only looks huge but trust it aint and probably half my stuff was purchased pre loved(used)

what else you thinking about getting?


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> My next ST'icals order will be a 16 oz Knot Sauce


 how do you like it?
im probably gonna try it this weekend.


----------



## chebaby

afroveda has a new products out. just got the email


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> my collection only looks huge but trust it aint and probably half my stuff was purchased pre loved(used)
> 
> *what else you thinking about getting?*


 
Hmp. Gurl....

All Louis is Good Louis! 

I got a list of Odds & Ends  Depends on the Discounts



chebaby said:


> *how do you like it?*
> *im probably gonna try it this weekend.*


 
Girl...I ain't tried mine yet I did watch some good reviews on it tho'


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> Hmp. Gurl....
> 
> All Louis is Good Louis!
> 
> I got a list of Odds & Ends Depends on the Discounts
> 
> 
> 
> Girl...I ain't tried mine yet I did watch some good reviews on it tho'


 we always re-buying before we even try

what you think of that new av product i gotta remind myself i aint got no space.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> we always re-buying before we even try
> 
> *what you think of that new av product i gotta remind myself i aint got no space.*


 
chebaby

Yeah..AV has some nice new Oils too!  I hope she has a decent Sale.  

I want that Burdock Root Oil  Yeah, that M3 Curl Quench sounds good.  You know Mala gone always be whipping up something.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Yeah..AV has some nice new Oils too! I hope she has a decent Sale.
> 
> I want that Burdock Root Oil Yeah, that M3 Curl Quench sounds good. You know Mala gone always be whipping up something.


 is it just me or when you click on "shop all products" only a few products pop up? is that a site flaw cause i know she couldnt have gotten rid of all them butters.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> is it just me or when you click on "shop all products" only a few products pop up? is that a site flaw cause* i know she couldnt have gotten rid of all them butters.*


 
@chebaby

Hmp. Girl....She discontinued so much stuff. It ain't funny

My Rice Bran Oil, my Neem +3 and my Goat Milk Conditioners are all gone.erplexed


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Hmp. Girl....She discontinued so much stuff. It ain't funny
> 
> My Rice Bran Oil, my Neem +3 and my Goat Milk Conditioners are all gone.erplexed


 i dont see no shea amla, chocolatte and a few others


----------



## chebaby

ok nevermind i found the butters lol.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

You know my Fruit Cocktail is still in the Freezer? 

I will be all Lotioned, Cremed & Buttered up this Summeri


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> You know my Fruit Cocktail is still in the Freezer?
> 
> I will be all Lotioned, Cremed & Buttered up this Summeri


 me too i really cant wait to pull out the BARE butter.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

I guess I'm good with the Ashlii Amala & the Shikakai Oil.  Those are thee only 2 I've really been buying.  

I do want some more KBN.   I think I wanna try the ACV Rinse.


----------



## Ltown

Hi ladies! 

I'm off to work early but seen this on email oyin sale. I haven't tried that since 2009. 
1. TODAY ONLY!! (Tuesday, April 30) we are having 24 hours of specials on some of our most popular products! 

which products, you ask? REFILL juices. J&B and Black Nerds Tees. satin pillowcases. snack packs. Grand Poo Bars. Go Tea. Yay! *The discounts for these products will show up in your cart during checkout. )

 AND you can also use the coupon code changes2013 for an ADDITIONAL 10% off your entire order!  

don't have time to post anywhere else but you ladies always got to be first! I'm sure lurkers are here too


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@chebaby

Thanks Ms. Lady!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@chebaby

I had been wantin' a little package to kinda take the 'edge' off and this hit the spot!


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> I had been wantin' a little package to kinda take the 'edge' off and this hit the spot!


 it just came today? i thought it would have gotten there yesterday. but as long as you got it


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

Guurrl.....I was so Happy!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Oh Yeah...My N'Joi CreationS Ayurvedic Oil (back up) also came today.  

Hmp. chebaby Box made me forget all about that.

*cough* Speaking of N'Joi...I asked her if she was having a M-Day Sale.  

She said yes and she would post the details on FB, so Babygrowth or Brownie518 Ltown...Somebody Let me know.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> Oh Yeah...My N'Joi CreationS Ayurvedic Oil (back up) also came today.
> 
> Hmp. @chebaby Box made me forget all about that.
> 
> *cough* Speaking of N'Joi...I asked her if she was having a M-Day Sale.
> 
> She said yes and she would post the details on FB, so @Babygrowth or @Brownie518 @Ltown...Somebody Let me know.


 lol i figured you would like that butter. if i kept it it would just be sitting there looking at me

speaking of oil, i oiled my scalp with that extra dark jbco you gave me. gonna see if it really thickens hair i wont lie, i got my fingers crossed lol.

i havent heard anyone mention n'joi in a long while. her stuff is good.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

You will love that Extra Dark JBCO.  It's Nice!  

And it makes your Hair really Soft.

*we won't talk about the scent*


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

I see Sage has 15%. What will 15% cover? Shipping?


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> You will love that Extra Dark JBCO. It's Nice!
> 
> And it makes your Hair really Soft.
> 
> *we won't talk about the scent*


 we will never talk about the scent surprisingly though i dont smell it on my hair.
but its getting washed out tomorrow anyway.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> I see Sage has 15%. What will 15% cover? Shipping?


 they always play games when it comes to discounts aint nobody got time fo dat lol.
i wish they still sold terreessentials mud wash.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@chebaby

Um..no lets not talk scent de' la funk.  

And you are right..You can't smell it.


----------



## Brownie518

Hey, ladies. What's goin on? Anybody buying anything? I'm ready to make a purchase or two...


----------



## Brownie518

Hairitage is working on a banana pudding DC...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> Hey, ladies. What's goin on? Anybody buying anything? I'm ready to make a purchase or two...


 
Brownie518

What you get????:eyebrows2


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Um..no lets not talk *scent de' la funk*.
> 
> And you are right..You can't smell it.





Brownie518 said:


> Hey, ladies. What's goin on? Anybody buying anything? I'm ready to make a purchase or two...


 brownie


Brownie518 said:


> Hairitage is working on a banana pudding DC...


lawd that sounds good


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair chebaby

Nothin' yet...I'm looking around, though....

che, doesn't that DC sound good? She said maybe in 2 weeks...

When are all the sales starting? I would like some more Naturelle and Silk Dreams right about now.


----------



## chebaby

Brownie518 said:


> @IDareT'sHair @chebaby
> 
> Nothin' yet...I'm looking around, though....
> 
> che, doesn't that DC sound good? She said maybe in 2 weeks...
> 
> When are all the sales starting? I would like some more Naturelle and Silk Dreams right about now.


 that conditioner sounds so  yummy. banana pudding

i forgot about all that naturelle grow i purchased not too long ago gotta get to using that soon.


----------



## Lita

IDareT'sHair I hope Kizuri has a sale,could use some more chocolate dc..

Brownie518 That heritage new pudding dc sounds good..I want it..lol

*I have been during very well,with my no buy..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Brownie518

Hey Lita

I didn't know you were doing a no buy. I haven't done one in a while. And I sure need to!!!


----------



## Lita

Brownie518 said:


> Hey Lita
> 
> I didn't know you were doing a no buy. I haven't done one in a while. And I sure need to!!!



Brownie518 Yes,all my money went to repair my roof/ceilings..So I did a no buy,to focus on that...

Like Arnold,I'll be back..lol..Will re-up on skin stuff too..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## EnExitStageLeft

Whats the sage code? I wouldn't mind a thing or two.


----------



## chebaby

i need to do a no buy too but every time i turn around i see something i want lol.

right now all i want is another bottle of kbb complete conditioner, kbb hair cream, and a bottle of erressentials mud wash. i have bentonite clay but aint nobody got time to be mixing that stuff myself. it doesnt mix well like henna does. it gets all clumpy and dumb lol.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *i need to do a no buy too but every time i turn around i see something i want lol.*
> 
> right now all i want is another bottle of kbb complete conditioner, kbb hair cream, and a bottle of erressentials mud wash. i have bentonite clay but aint nobody got time to be mixing that stuff myself. it doesnt mix well like henna does. it gets all clumpy and dumb lol.


 
chebaby

Um..Wait...Hold Da' Phone....Wasn't you on one recently????


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Lita

I asked Kizuri if she was having one.......


----------



## Lita

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Lita
> 
> I asked Kizuri if she was having one.......



IDareT'sHair Thanks..

*I need to get a lite cream for summer too..I see avocado cloud is no more..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Um..Wait...Hold Da' Phone....Wasn't you on one recently????


 oh yea i forgot


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *oh yea i forgot*


 
chebaby 

Pfft.  Sure You Did.  That's why I don't even 'try' anymore


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

My b.a.s.k. & Silk Dreams came today

Lita

Kizuri said check her FB Page for M-Day Sales info...So lemme know.  I don't do FB.erplexed


----------



## redecouvert

Hello ladies  I hope you are doing well...so I am still slowly getting back to hauling. I've just received my oyin order
I was looking into koils by nature and remember trying it a few years ago?
have you guys used the shealoe conditioner? what about the nourishing hair body?

I also need to get back to hot oil treatment with JBCO...I remember the  smell too
Do you guys still order  it at sams247?
(it's good to be back to hauling..)


----------



## IDareT'sHair

redecouvert

I've been Haulin' KBN alot lately.  Impressive.  Love, Love, Love the Butter. 

I have been getting:

SheaAloe Conditioner
CocoAloe DC'er
Oil
Butter

All are very nice.  The Leave-In gets Mixed Reviews, so I probably won't try that.

I like it because it's 12 ounces, and not 8, so that's a huge plus.  I want to also try their Growth Rinse (ACV)

Fast Shipping and Great CS.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Naturelle Grow 25% Code = *YAY25*


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair said:


> Naturelle Grow 25% Code = YAY25



IDareT'sHair

I'm DC'ing right now with her coconut mango DC. I love her products. Lets me see.... Do I get some Naturelle Grow or Silk Dreams???


----------



## Ltown

Hello ladies!

I got my hv order today.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Just placed a NG Order. Wasn't really on my list. Not Really.


----------



## CocoGlow

*Naturelle Growth* lovers .....do you notice a difference when using the Herbal Blends DC versus the Marshmallow Root Slippery Elm Bark & Cinnamon DC? .. the ingredients are very similar


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Pfft. Sure You Did. That's why I don't even 'try' anymore


 girl its hard out here for us PJ's. i forgot all about that no buy but i still been doing good


IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> My b.a.s.k. & Silk Dreams came today
> 
> @Lita
> 
> Kizuri said check her FB Page for M-Day Sales info...So lemme know. I don't do FB.erplexed


 you so lucky. what you get from bask.

i need to remember to pull out that deep conditioner from bask to try.

speaking of trying new/old things i pulled out KBN shea leave in today. the texture is odd but it has so much slip who cares. i like the smell and drying time was cut down by at least a half hour, i know that not a lot but still. for some reason i though this would be a heavy leave in but it rather light, not like ssi avocado but still light. i think i like it. we will see how the moisture lasts. i couldnt seal it in with coconut oil cause the weather is so stank that my coconut oil went back to solid as a rock


----------



## divachyk

divachyk said:


> I never really notice the ads to the right of the screen but earlier this week I noticed an ad for free jbco. That caught my eye because I love jbco. Website: simplyorganicoils.com
> 
> I was skeptic but I visited the site, created an account and within a few days, received my jbco, free, no shipping paid. I haven't used it yet but thought I share the info with you all in case you are unaware of this offer.
> 
> Brb to post pic of oil. It doesn't look like my normal jbco but I'll give it a shot since it was free. Free jbco is a limited time offer good through 31 Mar (I think).




Finally tried the free jbco and it reminds me of laxative castor with a yellowish tint. I will stick with my jbco that is dark in color.


----------



## Brownie518

Hey ya'll. Whats going on?
I skipped my Wed. wash but plan on doing it Saturday morning

IDareT'sHair. What you get from Naturelle???


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518

I ended up requesting a Cancellation, because they are not on my Original List.

Oh, I had a Rosemary and a Honey Pomade


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My Hairveda Came today!  Everything Looks Wonderful.

As Always....BJ Never Disappoints.

Still no Soultanicals, even though I got their Ship Notice before I got one from Hairveda.


----------



## chebaby

did bj come out with new stuff


----------



## Brownie518

I got 16oz Herbal Blends and Slippery Elm.

Im only waiting on SSI right now


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby  No...No new stuff except that Jardin Oil Brownie518


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> chebaby  No...No new stuff except that Jardin Oil Brownie518



IDareT'sHair


----------



## Brownie518

I got my Naturelle and the Hairitage MD set that she mentioned on Facebook...


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby No...No new stuff except that Jardin Oil @Brownie518


 i say funkay oil is the new black


----------



## CocoGlow

NappyRina said:


> *Naturelle Growth* lovers .....do you notice a difference when using the Herbal Blends DC versus the Marshmallow Root Slippery Elm Bark & Cinnamon DC? .. the ingredients are very similar


 
*^^ Anybody?? *


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@NappyRina

I haven't tried any of them yet (thats why I didn't anser). I have them tho'. Slippery Elm, Herbal Blends, Chamomile & Burdock and Avocado & Aloe.

Didn't buy the Orange one, because sometimes Citrusy stuff irritates my scalp. When I first buying from her, she only had 1 DC'er the Intensive one. And I bought that one a couple times in sets with other stuff.

Probably wouldn't have purchased it on its own, because I had others that was similar. The ones I have gets great reviews, so I am anxious to add them into my DC rotation, especially since I have Multiple Jars of Each.

I do like the Cleansing Conditioners and have tried 2 different ones.


----------



## Brownie518

I just got 2 Vanilla Silks, Go Moist, and some Nourish oil with the Silk Dreams 15percent. 

I finished up a Claudies Moist Quinoa Coffee and a 4oz JBCO.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Good morning divas I received my HV order yesterday and she included a sample of the jardin oil; I might use it today on top of my DC not sure yet. 

I also pre ordered HH new DC since the 26% off is still on.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Hey Lovely Ladies of the U1 B1 Kinda quiet tonight. 

Did my Hair this a.m. Didn't use anything up.

Cowashed with SD's Destination Hydrations. Perfect Spring/Summer Cowash Conditioner. I love that Stuff.

Ordered my Oils from Afroveda.  FREE SHIPPING over $30.00 No Code Needed.  I got x2 Babob Burdock


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My Soultanicals came and my Bel Nouvo (yesterday).

Now just waiting on Afroveda and the Pre-Ordered HH Banana  & more Sales


----------



## Brownie518

My Naturelle Grow already shipped.  I might be doing a touch up next weekend and then I'll start in on her Rosemary Pomade. Love it!! 

I should have gotten another Mocha hair milk from SD. I am loving that on dry hair.  My hair is so soft, silky, and bouncy. And moisturized! 

I finished up a 16oz Knot Sauce, 2 backups.


----------



## Beamodel

Brownie518

I'm glad you said that about mocha silk. I just ordered that hair milk from silk dreams. I hope I like it...


----------



## natura87

Helllllooo!

I've got some Shea Moisture Purification Mask on my head right now, I am just going to let it simmer up there for a bit as I watch YT videos. I want to buy more Shea Moisture, and I noticed that some of the newer Shea Mositure is available on the Target website now. So I might pick up a few things that I cant get at my local Target (all of the body stuff, newer hair stuff). I want some more of the Black Soap body wash and Body scrubs ad I havent eve used what I have yet. It just looks and smells so good.

My hair has been feeling amazing recently, I dont know why but it has.


----------



## natura87

I want to buy something that smells like chocolate. What would you reccomend ?


----------



## Babygrowth

Man, that 16oz jar of NG slippery elm I have is taking forever to finish up! I used it yesterday as a prepoo/dry DC with tea underneathe and it was ahhhhhh-mazing! I have to keep it in rotation! I'm starting to think my Pjism might be dying because I find that I don't want to try a lot of new lines. I want to stick to the ones I know are great. So far thats SSI, Silk Dreams, Hairveda, Naturelle grow, and Hairitage Hydrations. I will add komaza care, Claudies, and Soultanicals as honorable mentions. Its still a lot but at least I know with these lines I won't be disappointed...

ETA: I'm also watching yt vids... just learned how to flat twist.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

natura87 said:


> *I want to buy something that smells like chocolate. What would you reccomend ?*



natura87

Welp.:scratchch  You always have:  Silk Dreams Chocolate Bliss, Silk Dreams Mocha SIlk and Purabody Chocolate Smoothie.

And Silk Dreams has 15% Discount going on now.


----------



## Brownie518

Hello, ladies. 
What's everyone up to? I'm at work, of course. Can't wait til this work week is over...

So Claudie's sale will start the 10th, I see. I need to refine my list. Right now, I'm waiting on Silk Dreams, SSI (shipped), and Naturelle (shipped). That's it, I believe


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

Hi. Ms. B!

You see I broke down & got Hairitage's Banana DC'er?  erplexed

Kizuri Beauty has 20% off.  I 'll probably pick yup a couple things from there too.  

Code = MOMS2013 Lita


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> Hi. Ms. B!
> 
> You see I broke down & got Hairitage's Banana DC'er?  erplexed
> 
> Kizuri Beauty has 20% off.  I 'll probably pick yup a couple things from there too.
> 
> Code = MOMS2013 @Lita


IDareT'sHair

Hey, girl...yeah, I saw. You know I put my bid in, too.  
Kizuri? Let me go check them out. I've never tried them before.,


----------



## Brownie518

That Cocoa Vanilla DC from Kizuri looks good.


----------



## Beamodel

Brownie518 said:


> That Cocoa Vanilla DC from Kizuri looks good.



Brownie518
It is good. Waaaay better that bask if you ask me!


----------



## Brownie518

Beamodel said:


> @Brownie518
> It is good. Waaaay better that bask if you ask me!


Beamodel

Oh, really????? :scratchch And that sale is on til the 12th...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Yeah, I'll be picking up 1 or 2 thangs from Kizuri.  

They weren't on my list, but I still plan to get something.

Great prices, fast shipping and decent products.

I have the Olive something and the Castor something.  And they both are nice.


----------



## Brownie518

Hey, ladies!! What's goin on? 
I'm off tomorrow night so I plan to do my wash late in the evening. I'm going to massage in some IPN TeaLightful in morning and let it sit all day. 

Any more sales announced? I'm working on my list for Claudie right now. My SSI came today so I'm just waiting on Hairitiage, Naturelle, and Silk Dreams.


----------



## Brownie518

From BUTTERS N BARS:

Save 20%

ANOTHER OPPORTUNITY TO
STOCK UP AND SAVE!!
This Sale begins @ Midnight tonight and ends at midnight May 7, 2013


GET 20% OFF YOUR ENTIRE PURCHASE FROM NOON UNTIL MIDNIGHT

USE COUPON CODE MIDNIGHT


Offer Expires: MAY 7, 2013


----------



## natura87

Finished a bottle of CJ Smoothing conditioner. 

No back ups, would repurchase on sale.


----------



## divachyk

Any tips to getting the SSI Honey Rinse to work magic. I used it as a cowash last week and nothing magical happened. I've since clarified and will try it again later this week.


----------



## Lita

IDareT'sHair said:


> Brownie518
> 
> Hi. Ms. B!
> 
> You see I broke down & got Hairitage's Banana DC'er?  erplexed
> 
> Kizuri Beauty has 20% off.  I 'll probably pick yup a couple things from there too.
> 
> Code = MOMS2013 Lita



IDareT'sHair Thanks! What are you getting from Kizuri?

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Brownie518

divachyk - I had the same luck with that Honey Rinse. It ended up doing nothing for me.


I'm seriously considering getting a couple more 16oz Knot Sauce with that 25%.....


----------



## Babygrowth

divachyk I couldn't get honey rinse to work for me either...


----------



## Golden75

Hey ladies! Finally broke down and purchased HH - Banana DC, Pink Mimosa, JOJ.  My wallet is going back into hiding.

I'll be taking my yarn braids down in a couple weeks, and cannot wait to hit up my stash!  Been cowashing my braids at least once a week so moving a little product.  I'm really liking the HQS cowash & greasless moisture.  She still in business???


----------



## CocoGlow

@Lita & @Beamodel

You both have me interested in that Kizuri Beauty Cocoa Vanilla DC now! And that sale just makes the PJ in me want to click Pay Now Right Now!

Have you tried the Coconut Cream Daily Conditioner? If so was it remarkable/comparable to another conditioner, etc?

Thanks

ETA: Has anyone tried the Leave-in Detangling Cream? (it's not listed now but I see it in their feedback section - must be out of stock currently)


----------



## Beamodel

NappyRina

I only purchased the DC. Which I really like a lot. I like it better than bask cocoa bark stuff. Lita is the one who turned me on to them. I think IDareT'sHair has a few items from Kizuri.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

NappyRina Yep.  I have the Castor Repair Creme and the Olive & Shea Milk.  Both are good especially for the prices..

Will probably get the DC'er Lita  I hear the Butters are good as well (undecided)

Golden75  I saw in another Thread Hydroquench will be having a M-Day Sale.


----------



## Golden75

Idatet'shair - thanks.  I saw that after I posted.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

The Hairitage Hydration's Dark Honey Cleansing Conditioner is Absolutely Wonderful.  

If you like a good Cleanser, don't sleep on this one.

Really, Really nice and a Definite Repurchase.


----------



## divachyk

natura87, you mentioned wanting something chocolate. Pura Chocolate Smoothie was a thumbs down for me. Not hydrating at all but I know some loved it. 

Brownie518 and Babygrowth, I will be putting that SSI Honey on the exchange forum if it doesn't perform on my next cowash.



IDareT'sHair said:


> The Hairitage Hydration's Dark Honey Cleansing Conditioner is Absolutely Wonderful.
> 
> If you like a good Cleanser, don't sleep on this one.
> 
> Really, Really nice and a Definite Repurchase.



IDareT'sHair, is that same/better/worse than HV Amala Cream which I love. It made staple status.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

divachyk said:


> *is that same/better/worse than HV Amala Cream which I love. It made staple status.*


 
@divachyk Just as good. In a really, really good way. 

This will definitely make 'staple' status gfor me as far as Cleansing Conditioners go.

Oh Yeah, SSI Honey Rinse, in general gets terrible reviews.

Someone a while back told me not to get it and just stick with the Avocado.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

divachyk

The only 'Con" is it's only 8 ounces for $12.00 and HV's are 16 ounces. 

That right there definitely keeps BJ paid.

I'll get the Dark Honey when there is a Sale


----------



## divachyk

IDareT'sHair, TY lady! I'm very tempted because I only have about 50% of HV Amala left. I use it often so I will go through it relatively quickly (I suppose). I snoozed on the sale -- big mistake! I have Claudie's 3-n-1 cleansing conditioner. Guess I will whip that out next. I'm eyeing that HH as a hold me over until HV runs another sale.


----------



## chebaby

ive been thinking of shaving off my hair i know IDareT'sHair aint paying me no attention cause every few months i get fed up and say imma do something drastic.


----------



## divachyk

Honey Rinse update -- applied Honey Rinse to dry hair and let it sit for about 5 mins. My hair felt fine upon rinsing. Still nothing magical BUT my hair didn't feel awful like before. As a cowash, my hair felt awful. Perhaps I will use this as a pre-wash item. I cowashed with SSI Avocado (first time using). It's nice and thick & yummy.


----------



## divachyk

chebaby said:


> ive been thinking of shaving off my hair i know IDareT'sHair aint paying me no attention cause every few months i get fed up and say imma do something drastic.



chebaby, psssh! Ditto on not paying you no attention because we will e-jump you.  Let us talk you off of this ledge.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *ive been thinking of shaving off my hair* i know aint paying me no attention cause every few months i get fed up and say imma do something drastic.


 
chebaby  :buttkick:

Sending you a box tomorrow, since you've been on a 'fake' N/B.  

Hmp.  you ain't on no N/B with Tory Burch & Louis Vuitton 'Nem


----------



## Beamodel

My HH banana pudding DC shipped


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel said:


> *My HH banana pudding DC shipped*


 
Beamodel

So Did Mine.  I didn't expect it ths soon.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby :buttkick:
> 
> Sending you a box tomorrow, since you've been on a 'fake' N/B.
> 
> Hmp. you ain't on no N/B with Tory Burch & Louis Vuitton 'Nem


 
 i forgot about that no buy again

i used KBN today for a co wash and i left it all in, shoot its better than the actual KBN leave in.

i was going through  my stash last night and came accross a darcys pumpkin its half used. i must have put it up so i wouldnt use it all lol.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *i forgot about that no buy again*
> 
> i used KBN today for a co wash and i left it all in, shoot its better than the actual KBN leave in.
> 
> i was going through my stash last night and came accross a darcys pumpkin its half used. i must have put it up so i wouldnt use it all lol.


 
@chebaby

Girl, You know I'm messin' with you. WE/YOU are the Worst at doing durn No-Buys.... 

That's why I stopped tryin'  I Gave Up.

Glad to hear that about KBN. I can't wait to use/try mine. I was hoping they'd have a M-Day Sale.erplexed


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Girl, You know I'm messin' with you. WE/YOU are the Worst at doing durn No-Buys....
> 
> That's why I stopped tryin' I Gave Up.
> 
> Glad to hear that about KBN. I can't wait to use/try mine. I was hoping they'd have a M-Day Sale.erplexed


 i remember not liking her shipping time or something like that. but sage has KBN again remember they stopped selling it for a while?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

Shipping has greatly improved.


----------



## myronnie

IDareT'sHair you know you wrronnnnggg for enticing me with that Hairatage Hydrations cowash 
I'm wondering what the pH is though since it has african black soap in it! My order from last week with her hasn't even shipped yet...


----------



## divachyk

Ordered HH...
Dark Honey -- the black soap scares me but I'll try it
Tutti Frutti -- have no idea why I put this in my cart but oh well 
B. Pudding DC -- 

Golden75, I caved in!


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Shipping has greatly improved.


 thats good to hear because i really like her stuff.

i still may order through sage though cause nobody is as fast as them lol.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby Brownie518

Sending you both a small package


----------



## natura87

Finished a CJ Beauticurls leave in (purple one).

No backups. Nice. Would purchase again if there were a nice sale.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby @Brownie518
> 
> Sending you both a small package


 thank you so much T

i am on i hate my hair status right now even my bun looked like crap today so i took it down and co wash with ssi okra, put kbn shea aloe over it to detangle and left them both in. my hair feels and smells amazing but if i looked in the mirror it probably looks like crap.

anyway i finished ssi okra, of course i have a 16oz back up lol. and im going through my kbn too fast so ill be purchasing more soon.


----------



## myronnie

Bobeam shampoo bars smell soooo yummay  you can tell they pack those full of oils!

But does anyone else have issues cutting their bars? Whenever I cut the Cheris Hibiscus it crumbles so badly...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

You're Welcome Girlie!


----------



## Brownie518

Hey ya'll...

All my orders have been delivered or shipped. Hairitage and Silk Dreams should be here by Friday. I wouldn't mind purchasing from Pomade Shop, Naturelle, and Njoi right now. My list for Claudie is set.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I'll probably get my Claudie and be done. Unless KBN has something at the last minute. Nothing else is really grabbing me.

Shi Naturals has 20% but the shipping is always crazy. Nice line but she needs to work on those shipping costs. I'll come back & post the Code.

ETA: *MOTHER* expires Midnight 05/11


----------



## Golden75

My HH shipped.  Should prob have it by Tues.  Think I am going to pick up the As I Am coconut cowash tonight from Walgreens.


----------



## chebaby

my hair is getting on my got dang nerves it feels so gunky i dont know why so i shampooed with come clean and then did a bentonite clay masque which made it feel like **** and then i conditioned with AO GPB because my hair feels over  moisturized. i used ssi avocado as a leave in and my hair feels good but its frizzy as all get out and there is very little definition. i have co washed or washed my hair practically every day this week. even my buns look a mess.

anyway i finished my GPB and no back ups. i probably have one more use of ssi avocado left.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

I bet it looks Cute!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My Hairitage Hydrations Banana DC'ers


----------



## Brownie518

Hey ladies. Whats up? 

I finished up an Njoi Ayurvedic oil (1 back up) and another 8oz Orange Hibiscus DC. I plan in buyin some Claudie's this weekend. I think that's all I'll be getting.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> I bet it looks Cute!


 thank you
but no it looks a mess. i feel like the hair gawds are telling me "suck on that" "no good hair days for you"


----------



## Beamodel

My Hairitage hydration Banana DC came today


----------



## Lita

Beamodel said:


> My Hairitage hydration Banana DC came today



Beamodel Hi! Please give a review..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita

IDareT'sHair said:


> NappyRina Yep.  I have the Castor Repair Creme and the Olive & Shea Milk.  Both are good especially for the prices..
> 
> Will probably get the DC'er Lita  I hear the Butters are good as well (undecided)
> 
> Golden75  I saw in another Thread Hydroquench will be having a M-Day Sale.



NappyRina Her products are really good..The leave-in,I like better as a co/wash..I'm in love with the dc..Smells soo good.IDareT'sHair I will agree too,the olive & castor are good as well..She has great CS & fast shipping..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## divachyk

My Hairitage Hydration shipped!!!


----------



## natura87

None of these sales are tempting me.

Imma need Bask, CJ, HCHL, Oyin, Hairveda, Camille Rose..SOMEBODY to come out with a "Let's appease Natura with a 40% off sale".


Just becuase.


----------



## Golden75

I'm getting the itch to buy something.  Naturelle Grow is doing 25% off - in case you didn't know.  I looked, but left my cart stranded.  Beemine is doing 25% - I looked, added the DC to my cart $8 to ship, cart abandoned.  I want to buy something.  I need to look at my stash to squash this feeling.  natura you on point with those vendors.  I'll also take SSI and DB for 25% at least please and thank you


----------



## natura87

Golden75 said:


> I'm getting the itch to buy something. Naturelle Grow is doing 25% off - in case you didn't know. I looked, but left my cart stranded. Beemine is doing 25% - I looked, added the DC to my cart $8 to ship, cart abandoned. I want to buy something. I need to look at my stash to squash this feeling. @natura you on point with those vendors. I'll also take SSI and DB for 25% at least please and thank you


 
I cant help it. If they want my money they have to have a sale that draws my attention, becuase when I shop I haul. Give me 25% + with free shipping and I might get 10+ products...have no sale or a measly 10 % and I will take my money elsewhere.

10 to 15% is nothing to me. That not even shipping/worth my keystrokes.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby Babygrowth

KBN Free Shipping the remainder of May for $30.00 +  Code = MOTHERSDAY2013


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby @Babygrowth
> 
> KBN Free Shipping the remainder of May for $30.00 + Code = MOTHERSDAY2013


  lawd i did not need to know this.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *lawd i did not need to know this*.


 
chebaby

Yes You Did!.....


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

I'll probably get another Shea Aloe, another CocoaAloe, and x2 4oz Butters (different scents) before the month is out


----------



## IDareT'sHair

BeeMine 25% I think the Code is *MOTHERBEE*


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> I'll probably get another Shea Aloe, another CocoaAloe, and x2 4oz Butters (different scents) before the month is out


 before the month is out i may get 2-4 bottles of shea aloe


----------



## SerjicalStrike

Hey Ladies!


I passed another part of my CPA exam! 2 more to go! Then I will be studying for my CGFM!

Qhemet's CTDG AOHC AND BRBC now come in 16 oz sizes!

I bought an Italian yaki lacefront from lacewigsfront.com. It looks like natural blow dried hair and is 18 inches. I don't wanna use heat in my hair so when I wanna have that straight look imma be rocking it. I prefer the natural looking texture versus the silky kind. 

How is everything, wanted to pop in for a second!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I bought some Kizuri DC'er today.  

I had a KBN Cart Locked & Loaded but decided that could wait since Free Shipping lasts the rest of this month.

Waiting on:
Claudie
Kizuri

Other than that, no more products headed this way.  I made a Naturelle Grow Cart too, but backed it out (don't need any)

And I got x4 Graduation Announcements in the Mail.  x2 High School & x2 College, so that means $$$$$$$$$$$$$.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> before the month is out i may get *2*-4 bottles of *shea aloe*


 
chebaby

Me Too


----------



## divachyk

Received my Hairitage Today


----------



## Brownie518

Did anyone else get the M Day set from Hairitage? The oil and butter are the bomb.com!!!!!!! I ordered another set and asked if they will be added to the regular lineup.


----------



## natura87

Put my Shea Moisture Curl Souffle in a pump bottle becuase the tub just makes no sense.


----------



## divachyk

I posted the following in the HH vendor thread:

I used Dark Honey cleansing conditioner tonight. First impression -- great cleanser and a keeper. I feel it's a step down from AfroVeda Amala Deep but a step up from AfroVeda Amala Cream Rinse. It fits right in the middle of these two products. The directions on Dark Honey says something like no additional conditioner have to be used after using this product. I personally felt I needed some conditioner so I used Aubrey Organics HSR. My hair feels good thus far. I'm not 100% dry just yet. True results will be tomorrow after the hair is 100% dry.

OT: My HH labels fade so easily. They really fade with the slightest moisture/water hits the labels. Almost every HH product I have is without a label. Am I the only one that experience this?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

divachyk said:


> I posted the following in the HH vendor thread:
> 
> I used Dark Honey cleansing conditioner tonight. First impression -- great cleanser and a keeper.* I feel it's a step down from AfroVeda Amala Deep but a step up from AfroVeda Amala Cream Rinse. It fits right in the middle of these two products.* The directions on Dark Honey says something like no additional conditioner have to be used after using this product. I personally felt I needed some conditioner so I used Aubrey Organics HSR. My hair feels good thus far. I'm not 100% dry just yet. True results will be tomorrow after the hair is 100% dry.
> 
> *OT: My HH labels fade so easily*. They really fade with the slightest moisture/water hits the labels. Almost every HH product I have is without a label. Am I the only one that experience this?


 
divachyk  You mean Hairveda  Not AV  And yes....the lavels are either faint or non-existence


----------



## divachyk

Right -- HV, my bad.  I caught that typo this morning. I do that a lot. Don't know why considering I have more HV than AV. ETA: IDareT'sHair, thanks for correcting that. I corrected it in the HH thread also.


----------



## bronzebomb

I really want some Darcy's Botanicals.  But that 15% off sale is not that great!  I only want the daily moisturizer... The shipping is $7

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Brownie518

Hey, ladies. So I've been trying Knot Sauce as a leave in and it's working very well. It's got so much slip!! It keeps my hair nice and silky!! 

I didn't get anything from the sales except Hairitage. I ordered one more of the M Day sets and thats all. I surely don't need anything else.


----------



## divachyk

Brownie518, I must have missed the M Day set.


----------



## Brownie518

divachyk - I think it's still listed. Its called Appreciate you or something like that. Its got an oil, a butter, and soap. I hope she continues offering the oil and butter!

I finished up a 16oz Herbal Blends and an 8oz Aloe DC. I just got a backup of the Herbal Blends. The Aloe will be repurchased soon, I'm sure.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Hey Ladies...Just popping in this a.m.  Someone in the Sales Thread posted a CCNaturals Sale (yesterday only) 

I wish I woulda' caught that --- Although it would have been a random purchase.

I did manage to get alot of the things I wanted.  Will pick up KBN before the month is out & free Shipping ends.


----------



## chebaby

I cut all my hair off lol


----------



## Ltown

chebaby said:


> View attachment 208881
> I cut all my hair off lol


 chebaby, you cut again isn't that twice in 2 years? are your ends getting rough?

Hi ladies nothing happening with me, finish school this week I haven't brought anything hv sale except teas from vitacost.


----------



## MileHighDiva

chebaby said:


> View attachment 208881
> I cut all my hair off lol



Why? 10 char


----------



## chebaby

Ltown said:


> @chebaby, you cut again isn't that twice in 2 years? are your ends getting rough?
> 
> Hi ladies nothing happening with me, finish school this week I haven't brought anything hv sale except teas from vitacost.


 no, i cut my hair when i first went natural 4 years ago. since then ive only trimmed here and there.


MileHighDiva said:


> Why? 10 char


 i was tired of the henna. i had been hennaing for i guess about 3 years. henna is cool for protecting your hair but its permanant, and for someone like me who changes their mind like their under wear i cant have henna on my hair. 
now that summers comming i want to color.
also i felt like my hair just wasnt acting right and hasnt been acting right for the past few months. i also had a tiny bit of heat damage.
just wanted start over.


----------



## chebaby

also i have to show you guys a picture(and im gonna make a video) on DM DCC. that stuff turned brown all on the sides of the jar(but its not the jar its the product) and there are brown chunks all in the jar/product  and now it no longer smells good, it stinks so bad.


----------



## Ltown

Don't know if this is posted: Hydroquesh sales 30% off code: sale30 until 9 June


----------



## Brownie518

chebaby said:


> View attachment 208881
> I cut all my hair off lol


chebaby

 Now how much did you actually cut off?? 



chebaby said:


> also i have to show you guys a picture(and im gonna make a video) on DM DCC. that stuff turned brown all on the sides of the jar(but its not the jar its the product) and there are brown chunks all in the jar/product  and now it no longer smells good, it stinks so bad.



Ewwww...


----------



## chebaby

Brownie518 said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Now how much did you actually cut off??
> 
> 
> 
> Ewwww...


  a lot. straight my hair is sl, but im cutting  more tonight. i want a twa again. i want to get rid of all this henna and i know i hennaed like 6 months ago so i gotta cut off a good amount. 

if yall see me in here in a week crying about how i miss my hair yall dont mind me. yall know how i do.


----------



## Brownie518

chebaby

Oh, wow. Okay. I know it looks cute, though!  And I feel you. Sometimes you just want to get rid of all that. My head feels so light and airy and free since I cut my hair.


----------



## chebaby

Brownie518 said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Oh, wow. Okay. I know it looks cute, though!  And I feel you. Sometimes you just want to get rid of all that. My head feels so light and airy and free since I cut my hair.


 yea sometimes you just gotta let it go
i will never henna again with me being so wishy washy i cant have something so permanent. imma get me some color though


----------



## chebaby

this time around imma be good to my hair
imma pre poo with coconut oil, steam, to olive oil treatments, start making my shea butter mix again(aint nobody got time to be in the kitchen making no shea butter mix, shoot i dont even cook. but ya gotta do what ya gotts do). and i think imma start using black soap again.


----------



## Lita

chebaby Can't wait to see the end result.. That's a lot of hair..You'll have nice summer growth.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Brownie518

chebaby

I want to color my hair, too!! Nothing drastic, just a small change for the summer. If I get the nerve, I might next month. We'll see. I kept putting it off all last year. 

Lita  Hey!!! 

Ya'll, I need a No Buy!!


----------



## divachyk

chebaby, I'm sure it will look cute and I'd love to see a pic of the end result.

Brownie518, didn't know you cut yours also. Did you chop a lot

I personally need a good 'ole chopping. Probably a good 3 inches will get rid of some problematic ends that has annoyed me for a while. I was thinking of letting go of mine in the winter which will give me an opportunity to hide my hair and not think about it.


----------



## natura87

Hey! How's it going!!


----------



## chebaby

Lita said:


> @chebaby Can't wait to see the end result.. That's a lot of hair..You'll have nice summer growth.
> 
> Happy Hair Growing!


 thank you. i will show a pic tomorrow. the first time i chopped my hair was in april 4 years ago and i did get nice growth that summer


Brownie518 said:


> @chebaby
> 
> I want to color my hair, too!! Nothing drastic, just a small change for the summer. If I get the nerve, I might next month. We'll see. I kept putting it off all last year.
> 
> @Lita Hey!!!
> 
> Ya'll, I need a No Buy!!


 summer color is the best. what color are you thinking?

i want a nice brown with honey and blonde high lights. but i hate the way certain color can make your hair look dry as a bone.


divachyk said:


> @chebaby, I'm sure it will look cute and I'd love to see a pic of the end result.
> 
> @Brownie518, didn't know you cut yours also. Did you chop a lot
> 
> I personally need a good 'ole chopping. Probably a good 3 inches will get rid of some problematic ends that has annoyed me for a while. I was thinking of letting go of mine in the winter which will give me an opportunity to hide my hair and not think about it.


 thank you. i will def. show a pic. im cutting the rest tonight and pray it looks good that will be a mess if it dont but ill just snatch my moms spare wig if it dont look good


----------



## Ltown

chebaby said:


> no, i cut my hair when i first went natural 4 years ago. since then ive only trimmed here and there.
> 
> i was tired of the henna. i had been hennaing for i guess about 3 years. henna is cool for protecting your hair but its permanant, and for someone like me who changes their mind like their under wear i cant have henna on my hair.
> now that summers comming i want to color.
> also i felt like my hair just wasnt acting right and hasnt been acting right for the past few months. i also had a tiny bit of heat damage.
> just wanted start over.



Well i'm sure its looks good. Henna changed my texture and i couldn't use regular dye to cover my gray, after that indigo reaction i had and loss hair i'm too scared to use henna or indigo.


----------



## Golden75

Hey ladies.  I am soooo tired.  Woke up and didn't know what day it was.  Very upset to realize it was only Tues  

A week and 1/2 and these yarn braids will be out   Don't know how long tho.  I'll be on stay-cation for about 2 weeks so I'll have time to experiment and determine if I'm ready to deal with loose hair.  But I'm really looking forward to using these products, so I can buy more 

Used up KBB Heavenly Jojoba in coco lime - 1 bu in lavendar vanilla
Purchased - ASIAN Cowash, 2 SM Purification Masks, HH JOJ, Pink Mimosa, Banana DC, and some goodie hair things, Eco Argan 32oz  hope I like it.  I may pick up the denman detangler brush, if I can find it on the ground.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby  I agree.  I'm sure it will look nice and be really Cute/Hot Look for Summa'

Golden75  Hey Ms. G!  

I hope you leave your braids out long enough to use some of that Stash.


----------



## Lita

Brownie518 said:


> chebaby
> 
> I want to color my hair, too!! Nothing drastic, just a small change for the summer. If I get the nerve, I might next month. We'll see. I kept putting it off all last year.
> 
> Lita  Hey!!!
> 
> Ya'll, I need a No Buy!!



Brownie518 Hey! When will you start your no buy?

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita

Flat ironed my hair yesterday...The front with Chi & the back with heritage black coffee..The black coffee got straight really fast one pass...Chi had to do 2-3 passes to get straight & I don't have my hair to flat....It looks ok,but smells great.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## divachyk

Hope everyone is having a great day!

Golden75, I went the entire day thinking it was Wednesday yet it's only Tuesday. What a let down. 

I finally broke out my BFH Macadamia that was tucked away in the back of the product fridge. I cowashed with it -- hair feels great although I didn't care for the smell. The product is either separating or water got in it. The weird thing is it's creamy at the top, watery looking in the middle, creamy again at the bottom of the bottle. Shaking it up helped but didn't totally resolve the watery middle.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby I agree. I'm sure it will look nice and be really Cute/Hot Look for Summa'
> 
> @Golden75 Hey Ms. G!
> 
> I hope you leave your braids out long enough to use some of that Stash.


 thanks T(where you at?)
i washed my hair today and i like it. God must have been with me as i was cutting cause i swear all i did was grab chunks of hair and cut. but today my curls look like i cut it in this style on purpose. the back needs more cutting though because i have a tail but unlike the first time i went natural, this time i can wear my hair out with no headband because all my hair is curly(granted different textures). the first time around the front of my hair was soooooo damaged i had to wear a head band every single day
i deep conditioned my hair today with ssi okra, followed up with shea moisture purification masque(used it all up, no back ups) and then used cj honey butta leave in(new version) as a leave in under coconut oil, and then lightly blow dried for less than 5 minutes just to get some volume. my hair is a crunchy mess im sure its this darn honey butta crap in a jar(ive been coming accross a lot of crap in a jar lately lol).

im curious to see if i will be able to get second day hair or if i will have to go back to daily co washing. i will not stand for daily co washing

im using uo a pretty good amount of products. im almost out of all my kbb mask. no back ups.

i guess ill pull out ssi pomegrante conditioner, that should work well on this short cut.

also imma pull out cd hair milk cause my short hair used to love that back in the day.
everyone says they like my hair. i hope they telling the truth, i cant lie i was nervous about wearing this new cut to work.


----------



## Brownie518

Lita

I think I might start in June sometime. That way I give myself some time to get busy if I want to


----------



## Brownie518

divachyk said:


> @chebaby, I'm sure it will look cute and I'd love to see a pic of the end result.
> 
> @Brownie518, didn't know you cut yours also. Did you chop a lot
> 
> I personally need a good 'ole chopping. Probably a good 3 inches will get rid of some problematic ends that has annoyed me for a while. I was thinking of letting go of mine in the winter which will give me an opportunity to hide my hair and not think about it.



divachyk

I cut at least 6 inches off.  My hair is now a bit above BSL.


----------



## natura87

I'm going to give my little sister the bottle of ASIAN leave in. Its about 80% full and it just leaves flakes all over my head and shirt. She is relaxed and might have better luck with it.

My hair has been feeling much better, minus the flakey residue from the aforementioned leave in. Going to make a shea butter and oil mix. I havent done that in a while and I think my hair might like it.


----------



## Lita

Brownie518 said:


> Lita
> 
> I think I might start in June sometime. That way I give myself some time to get busy if I want to



Brownie518 Keep us posted...

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ya'll ain't doin' no No-Buy Brownie518 Lita .......


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby  I just missed you Ms Lady!  Hopefully, you'll get back on.  

I see you might make a little Sale? That's always good news!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Still waiting on Claudie & Kizuri.  

Getting ready to Steam with my last Jar of  Purabody Chocolate Smoothie


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby I just missed you Ms Lady! Hopefully, you'll get back on.
> 
> I see you might make a little Sale? That's always good news!


 im back
theres someone want to buy all but the miss jessies products miss jessies dont get no love lol.
i hope she buys them, i need to get rid of some of this stuff the make room for stuff i actually like.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

I hope she takes them all Che!    That would be nice!

So, when you doing your 'New Doo' & DM Video?  Or is it up already?

I wanna buy somethin...  Maybe some KBN, although I said I'd wait until next week


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@chebaby

I'm steamin' with my last jar of PBN Chocolate Smoothie. Why was I and a tiny few others the only ones that liked it?  

I like it. SMH.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> I hope she takes them all Che!  That would be nice!
> 
> So, when you doing your 'New Doo' & DM Video? Or is it up already?
> 
> I wanna buy somethin... Maybe some KBN, although I said I'd wait until next week


 i hope she takes them all too. take em all im ready to see them go lol. especially that ouidad.

get some more KBN

i should put a video up this weekend.


IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> I'm steamin' with my last jar of PBN Chocolate Smoothie. Why was I and a tiny few others the only ones that liked it?
> 
> I like it. SMH.


 i forgot all about this product
i know you and curly hershey liked it, i didnt ever hear too many people talk about it lol.

i sure do like that muru muru lotion though


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

Yeah, I think alot folks said theirs spoiled or separated, but I never had any problems with the Jars I had.  

This is my last jar.

I may even repurchase at some point.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Yeah, I think alot folks said theirs spoiled or separated, but I never had any problems with the Jars I had.
> 
> This is my last jar.
> 
> I may even repurchase at some point.


 mine kinda separated. more like started sweating but i just mixed that thing back up lol. it was just ok to me. for some reason i thought it was kinda like too shea.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@chebaby

This jar is more Whippy/Mousse-y. Maybe there really were some consistency issues afterall.  

Mine looks nothing like you described

That reminds me......where the heck is my Afroveda...


----------



## Lita

IDareT'sHair said:


> Ya'll ain't doin' no No-Buy Brownie518 Lita .......



IDareT'sHair hahaha...lol..We gonna try..lol....TRY!

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## natura87

IDareT'sHair said:


> chebaby
> 
> Yeah, I think alot folks said theirs spoiled or separated, but I never had any problems with the Jars I had.
> 
> This is my last jar.
> 
> I may even repurchase at some point.



I still have my jars. 3 left I think. Used one today.


----------



## Ltown

Good morning ladies!

Lita, Brownie518, Ms T.  ain't playing that no buy 
I haven't had time to buy much, but the summer time is the best time to slow down because your hair don't need as much moisture. 

I ordered some nettle/horsetail from vcost, send something to my niece.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@chebaby

Clawd.....I know Che ain't on this Early????? 

Her Computer must be broke


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ltown  Gurl...L...You know Brownie and Lita ain't doing no No-Buy.  

They need to stop playin'


----------



## chebaby

Girl I'm tryna make this money lol you see I added more products lol


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *Girl I'm tryna make this money lol you see I added more products lol*


 
chebaby

No....Lawd Lemme Go Look!...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

Hey Che!  Imma call You 'Basil' instead of Sage!  

Nice Sale!


----------



## chebaby

Lmao T I swear you come up with the funniest things


----------



## chebaby

This sell will be nice when they "show me the money" lol


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

Girl....You gettin' just BJ... 

Hmp. Imma call you *CJ* "Where My Monnee At?"


----------



## divachyk

Ltown said:


> Good morning ladies!
> 
> @Lita, @Brownie518, Ms T. ain't playing that no buy
> I haven't had time to buy much, but the summer time is the best time to slow down because your hair don't need as much moisture.
> 
> I ordered some nettle/horsetail from vcost, send something to my niece.


 
Ltown, I think my hair requires a lot of moisture in the summer because the Florida heat. I find that I run through products quicker in the summer for some reason. Our winters are cold (well, cold for Florida) but I tend to hide under beanies while out in public so my hair retains moisture better in the winter than the summer. I suppose I need to invest in some cute summer hats that don't annoy my head, give me a headache and make me too hot and sweaty.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Girl....You gettin' just BJ...
> 
> Hmp. Imma call you *CJ* "Where My Monnee At?"


lmao
i looked in my stash and was like  summa this gotta go lol


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@chebaby

I like the "Everything Must Go" And make me Your Best Offer Nice Concept. (Smart Move). 

I hope errrthang goes......


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> I like the "Everything Must Go" And make me Your Best Offer Nice Concept. (Smart Move).
> 
> I hope errrthang goes......


thanx girl i hope everything goes too. take it all


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

Girl...If Beauty was here....it would be a Wrap.


----------



## Lita

IDareT'sHair said:


> Ltown  Gurl...L...You know Brownie and Lita ain't doing no No-Buy.
> 
> They need to stop playin'



Ltown IDareT'sHair We are going to TRY Brownie518 lol..Yes,TRY.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Lita said:


> *We are going to TRY* *lol..Yes,TRY*.
> 
> Happy Hair Growing!


 
Lita

..........Yeah okay.....Remember I know Ya'll


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Hey divas its been a long time. My PC kicked the bucket so I've been lurking from the ipad. My new PC is here I just have to get used to windows 8 and this large touch screen DH purchased  

I haven't purchased anything since the HH sale I really want the new cream from ST but I'm waiting to see what sale she has tomorrow.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl

Hi Ms Curly-Q

The new Creme with Free Shipping?

I was just saying in the ST'icals thread, that my "Fluff" isn't as "Fluffy"


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Girl...If Beauty was here....it would be a Wrap.


 THANK YOU!!!!
i should send her a message


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair Hey T  
Yes the one with free shipping. I was just over in the ST thread and saw that both my jars are still fluffy.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> THANK YOU!!!!
> *i should send her a message*


 
Yep.  I Shole would.... Send her the list

Think I wouldn't??


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl

Thanks for checking yours out Ms. Curly.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Double Post...........................


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> Yep. I Shole would.... Send her the list
> 
> Think I wouldn't??


 shhhhoooooottttt somebody fittin ta get these products


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *shhhhoooooottttt somebody fittin ta get these products*


 
chebaby

I know that's right Che.  You Ain't Playin'

Gurl gone & get somma' beauty's monnee before she gives it all to MAC


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> I know that's right Che. You Ain't Playin'
> 
> *Gurl gone & get somma' beauty's monnee before she gives it all to MAC*


 you know thats where her moneee going


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

You gotta do what you gotta do Girl.  Send that list to ms beautyaddict


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *you know thats where her moneee going*


 
chebaby

NARS & 'nem.  You betta' gone & try to get paid.


----------



## Brownie518

Lita said:


> Ltown IDareT'sHair We are going to TRY Brownie518 lol..Yes,TRY.
> 
> Happy Hair Growing!


Lita

Dont listen to them, Lita. We know what we can do, right?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 

Ms. Brownie you know I ain't thinkin' 'bout you & your Try/Buy


----------



## Brownie518

Nah the no buy will be good. I have some good products that are doing me right. I will need 2 more 16 oz Naturelle DCs and some Peppermint Pomade and I'll be set. Got plenty of everything else.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

Hmp.  Okay...Imma See:eye:

btw: I forgot I bought that AV...I gotta remember that.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair

My second Hairitage MD set shipped so just waiting on Silk Dreams to ship. 

I was making some notes on some wash routines, figuring out my favorites and whats best in this weather. Leave ins on wet hair are the hardest for me to find but Im good with those, too. I should be good for a while.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

I really like that N'Joi "GRO" stuff you sent me.  I want another Jar.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> Brownie518
> 
> I really like that N'Joi "GRO" stuff you sent me.  I want another Jar.


IDareT'sHair

Yeah its good, isnt it? I havent seen it listed since I got it. I need to convo her about some more.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *Yeah its good, isnt it? I havent seen it listed since I got it. I need to convo her about some more*.


 
Brownie518

Please do.  I want one too...


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair

I just sent her a note so I'll let you know...i need a new Oil from her, too.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518

Thanks Ms. B!

This is my month to use all my Sulfur-based products.  Keep me posted 

I'll put them away in June.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> Thanks Ms. B!
> 
> This is my month to use all my Sulfur-based products.  Keep me posted
> 
> I'll put them away in June.


IDareT'sHair

Im working on my Rosemary Pomade right now. I was thinking of getting Claudies Eluxir. I used to love that.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518

I finished up my Peppermint Pomade...now I'm rotating N'joi's GRO & Liquid Giold's Green Magic. 

I also have that Camille Rose Growth Balm but I think it has _"Biotin"_ instead of Sulfur.

Then of course those 2 by NG, which are just Growth Pomades no Sulfur. Honey and the Rosemary one.

The only Oils I'll be using is for "Soaks" and maybe HTN and HV's Avosoya. It's time for lightweight Oils. It's getting HOT


----------



## Lita

IDareT'sHair said:


> Brownie518
> 
> Ms. Brownie you know I ain't thinkin' 'bout you & your Try/Buy



IDareT'sHair Love it..Try/buy..lol..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Beamodel

It's about time that I can report that I used up something...

Used up:
Naturelle Grow Cleansing Conditioner
Hairveda Moist 24/7


----------



## Lita

Used some heritage Marshmellow to moisturize,rubbed Serenzo nettle/jojoba cream,Ambrosia Caramel butter cream to seal...Very soft baby doll looking hair..Lol..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair

I used Shea what deux tonight. I like that one so much better than vanilla silk. Man that stuff is super duper thick too.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel  And I loved how my hair felt afterwards.  

I know folks love their VS and that one's nice, but this one packs a Moisture Punch and it's great with Steam and rinses clean.  

People are sleeping on this one.  I have several things in my stash that do what VS does, but this one does a little more.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Evening Ladies!

Trying to think about if I wanna do an overnight oil soak w/Rice Bran Oil or maybe just do a soak for a couple hours tomorrow.


----------



## chebaby

chello ladies

so i cut off more hair last night the way i cut  my hair on monday i was in the in between stage. longer than a twa but too short to be anything else lol. so i cut it into a twa. its just the way i wanted it, short in the back and on the sides and long in the front so i have a little height.
last night i co washed with kbn conditioner and left it in. i squeezed out the extra conditioner and dried my hair for 10 min in a pillow case and my hair still took forever to dry how a twa take hours to dry. it must be the conditioner so i wont be using it as a leave in anymore, just a co wash.

anyway my mom asked me for some shampoo and i realized i only hair one bottle of shampoo out of all the stuff i have i only got one bottle of shampoo lol.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> Evening Ladies!
> 
> Trying to think about if I wanna do an overnight oil soak w/Rice Bran Oil or maybe just do a soak for a couple hours tomorrow.


 im gonna do an oil soak with evoo this weekend and i plan on being in the house all weekend unless something comes up last minute.

i should steam too, maybe with one of them naturelle grow conditioners.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@chebaby

What does Mom & Dad think about your new hair cut?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

Yeah Girl, Gone & Bust one of those DC'ers you got over there.oke:

Any word yet from Beauty?


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> What does Mom & Dad think about your new hair cut?


 girl they aint seen it yet this will be interesting lol.


IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Yeah Girl, Gone & Bust one of those DC'ers you got over there.oke:
> 
> Any word yet from Beauty?


 yea i almost forgot i even ordered those deep conditioner. you got me wanting to try those soultanical products and i even found my kbb super duper cream, i might pull that out.
going through my stash i found ANOTHE CR moisture butter

nope, no more word from her lol


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

You might hear from her before the weekend is out.  I can't wait to hear the parents reaction.....


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> You might hear from her before the weekend is out. I can't wait to hear the parents reaction.....


 lol i told my mom over the phone that i cut. she was not happy. i had to remind her that she didnt want me to cut it four years ago and then fell in love with my hair(after it grew), its the same thing.
i know her and my dad was talking about it


----------



## divachyk

Got a late start this evening ladies...hope everyone had a great Friday.

I'm almost done with BFH Macadamia (yay). Cowashing is really moving products. I'm loving this feeling. Makes me feel a little less guilty about adding to the stash.


----------



## natura87

Twisted my hair with Darcy's Botanicals Tucumu/a Hair whip. Not a repurchase but its alright. I usually dont like Day 1 or Day 2 hair and this was no exception. I like my hair to have a big slept in look and today it was just to defined so I wore it in a pony. Tomorrow it should be big enough.

I have 1 more use of the Tucumu/a whip, 1 more use of a Shea Moisture shampoo(really this time I swear It refuses to die!!!) and 1 more use of a CD Hair Milk cowash sample.


----------



## Beamodel

divachyk said:


> Got a late start this evening ladies...hope everyone had a great Friday.
> 
> I'm almost done with BFH Macadamia (yay). Cowashing is really moving products. I'm loving this feeling. Makes me feel a little less guilty about adding to the stash.



divachyk
I know you are relaxed as I am too. How often are you co-washing?


----------



## natura87

Bask has new stuff...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel  I'm a twice a weeker.  I try to get them in x2 per week.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair said:


> Beamodel  I'm a twice a weeker.  I try to get them in x2 per week.



IDareT'sHair
See I do that twice a week too but I'm also DC'ing twice a week too. I've never just co washed and not apply a DC on after.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel

Me either.  

I always cowash, do a quick/lite protein or lite reconstructor & then DC/Steam afterwards


----------



## divachyk

Beamodel and IDareT'sHair, I'm cowashing 3-4x a week (pretty much every other day). If I think of it, I will apply some DCner to dry hair before cowashing but most times I forget. The increased cowashing keeps my hair hydrated and my scalp clean so I don't have to do my co-cleanse/DC regi as often. I now co-cleanse/DC every couple of weeks.


----------



## Beamodel

divachyk

Thanks! I might incorporate another co wash day but see, I have so many DC's to use


----------



## divachyk

Beamodel, I'm there with you but I've come to a point where I'm no longer holding on to those DCners with dear life. I have a few vendors I know I'll purchase from on a long-term basis and use those as my DCners. All the other vendors that I purchased from just because they were offering a sale, are now being used as cowash conditioners.


----------



## natura87

I dont DC or cowash that often.

Probably should.


----------



## divachyk

natura87, I wish I could get by without doing neither. 

I think my hair responds better to frequent cowashing. Back when I wasn't cowashing, I was DCing only 1x week and my hair felt good on wash day but quickly dried out throughout the week. Cowashing seems to keep hydration up throughout the week which is working better -- I'm getting less breakage.


----------



## natura87

divachyk said:


> natura87, I wish I could get by without doing neither.
> 
> I think my hair responds better to frequent cowashing. Back when I wasn't cowashing, I was DCing only 1x week and my hair felt good on wash day but quickly dried out throughout the week. Cowashing seems to keep hydration up throughout the week which is working better -- I'm getting less breakage.




My hair tends to tangle on itself quite easily so I have just gotten kinda lazy and wash it whenever I feel like it...but then it got super dry so I am working on finding a happy middle ground.


----------



## Beamodel

I just "cowashed" but by habit, I followed up with NG Coconut DC. A few days ago my hair felt like pure butter when I used Silk Dreams Shea What Deux. I'm hoping to get the same effect tonight. 

Right now my top DC's are
Sitrinillah
JessiCurl Deep Treatment
*newly added* Shea What Deux


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel  What is the Naturelle Grow Coconut DC'er?  Have I seen that one before?  btw: My Kizuri Vanilla came.  Looks really nice.  

I want another one, so I can have a back up.  Now I wish I would have went on & ordered 2.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

divachyk @Beamodel If I could "bun" I'd probably try cowashing every other especially as the Heat Cranks Up.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair said:


> Beamodel  What is the Naturelle Grow Coconut DC'er?  Have I seen that one before?  btw: My Kizuri Vanilla came.  Looks really nice.
> 
> I want another one, so I can have a back up.  Now I wish I would have went on & ordered 2.



IDareT'sHair
Yes the mango coconut water DC. I don't know why the word mango is in there bc there is no mango in the DC lol. 

That Kizuri smells lovely. I started to use tht one last night. I have either one or two uses left for that one. Let us know how it is when you use it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel said:


> *Yes the mango coconut water DC. I don't know why the word mango is in there bc there is no mango in the DC lol. *


 
Beamodel

Yeah, that's what I thought.  I'll get that one.  Thanks!


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair

I want to try the camomile & burdock DC and ronie was nice enough to ship it to me. Have you tried that one yet?


----------



## Babygrowth

IDareT'sHair Hi! You don't bun? What do you do? I can't bun yet but I wanted to try it one day.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Babygrowth

I'm under a wig right now.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Beamodel 

Girl, my Wish came true Kizuri has 20% until May 20th. 

Code = *BDAY13*. So, I re-upped on the DC'er and got a few more things. 

That Olive & Shea Butter @Lita said is very nice.


----------



## BostonMaria

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Babygrowth
> 
> I'm under a wig right now.



Nothing really to add to this thread, just came in to say hello! 

IDareT'sHair what's your favorite product right now (I know that will take you a few days to answer LOL)


----------



## IDareT'sHair

BostonMaria

There's a few new lines (in no particular order):
Silk Dreams
Hairitage Hydrations (ETSY)
Naturelle Grow (ETSY)
Soultanicals
Kizuri Beauty (ETSY)
Mr. Bel Nouvo (ETSY)

And of course the Older Favs (in no particular oder)!
Hairveda
SheScentIt
Claudies
Hydratherma Naturals
Afroveda
Oyin Handmade
Marie Dean
Purabody Naturals
Koils By Nature


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair

Yup, that DC is really nice. I MIGHT get more.  Really trying to use up instead of re-up


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel said:


> *Really trying to use up instead of re-up*


 
Beamodel

..........

oke:..........  Get More!


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair

Lol, key word was trying lol...


----------



## Ltown

Brownie518,

Happy Belated Birthday! Hope you enjoyed your day!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

Where Brownie at?


----------



## divachyk

Brownie518, Happy Bday!!!! :blowkiss:

IDareT'sHair, I think you can bun! Go for it. I cowash at night and air dry. I don't like cowashing in the morning before leaving the house because it makes me late.


----------



## Brownie518

Hey ladies!!!!! Thank you all for the birthday greetings!!!!! I had a great week


----------



## Brownie518

The Pomade Shop 20% off May 19 until June 30


I got Rosemary and a Peppermint.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *The Pomade Shop 20% off May 19 until June 30 **I got Rosemary and a Peppermint.*


 
@Brownie518

Thanks for this!  I want a couple


----------



## Brownie518

I decided to retry Naturelle Grow Chamomile & Burdock DC. I wasnt pleased the first time but I think my hair was having issues at the time. So anyway, it was excellent this time around. My hair was well detangled and moisturized. Im going to use it again tonight tonightand see what happens. If it's all good, I will get another before the end of the month.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *I decided to retry Naturelle Grow Chamomile & Burdock DC. *I wasnt pleased the first time but I think my hair was having issues at the time. So anyway, it was excellent this time around. My hair was well detangled and moisturized. Im going to use it again tonight tonightand see what happens. If it's all good, I will get another before the end of the month.


 
Brownie518

Keep me posted on this. I haven't used any of my Naturelle Grow's yet


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

I think I might get a 16oz Coffee Conditioner from the Pomade Shop and skip the Pomades (for right now) not sure, but that conditioner sounds good.

The 'new' Ceramide Pomade also sound very tempting.......


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Massaged in a little of Naturelle Grow's Honey Balm. Will be washing tomorrow. 

May save these for Fall.  It's a little too warm now for Pomades.  Time to pull out the Lotions.

Should finish up SD Destination Hydration. I have x3 back ups.

Oh, and a HV ACV Rinse. Have about x6-x7+ Back ups. (Not sure on that one).

Once I finish up my Purabody Smoothie and one of my Enso SeaBuckthorn's, I'll add x2 Naturelle Grow's into Rotation to 'test' them out. 

Maybe x1 Burdock Root and x1 Slippery Elm. Or I might pull out something else I've had a bit longer like one of those Fleurtzy DC'ers I got a while back.


----------



## MGA2013

IDareT'sHair how do you like the HV ACV Rinse? I know it has a short shelf life, are you using it often? 

I ask bc im getting a steamer soon!!! ( as a grad gift, thanks to my big sis!!) I've been reading up on ACV rinses and don't feel like making my own and causing havoc to my hair, I rather have a mastered recipe.. Lol


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@MGA2013

Very, very nice. I use it each time I wash because I DC with Steam/Heat and it helps to close cuticle, lock in moisture & restore hair's PH Balance.

Definitely worth the $. And I don't like to "Mix" So, it's a No-Brainer.


----------



## MGA2013

IDareT'sHair

How many uses do you get out of each bottle? If I like, it is it worth having multiples bottles due to the short shelf life?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@MGA2013

The shelf-life isn't a Huge Concern if you store it properly. Someplace 'cool'. 

Umm...maybe about 5-6 uses. It all depends. Using x2 per week.


----------



## natura87

Happy Birthday Brownie518 !!!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My Claudie shipped.  To be honest, I forgot I had ordered it.  SMH.  

I did ask AV where my stuff at?  Still waiting on an answer from her.

So, I am waiting on:
Claudie
Afroveda
N'Joi CreationS

*I hope that's it, because I sure don't remember......


----------



## divachyk

MGA2013 I second that. Have had mine for almost a year before opening it. I kept it in a cool place the entire place and it's fine.


----------



## ronie

IDareT'sHair said:


> My Claudie shipped.  To be honest, I forgot I had ordered it.  SMH.
> 
> I did ask AV where my stuff at?  Still waiting on an answer from her.
> 
> So, I am waiting on:
> Claudie
> Afroveda
> N'Joi CreationS
> 
> *I hope that's it, because I sure don't remember......



Girl i now write down the name of every vendors, as soon as i hit paynah. Then when my package arrives i cross it out. I currently have 2 silk dreams, and one claudie that are not crossed out. The list is on the fridge door, and i always have something on the way.


----------



## bajandoc86

Haven't posted in here for a looonnngg time. How y'all ladies doing?

That SOultanicals knot sauce is hair crack in a bottle. I love.every.single.one. of the products I have tried so far. Dammit! I now have the overwhelming urge to hoard up on her goodies, in case her customer service goes to hell couple months from now, or she tries to get fancy and give us a 'new and improved' formula.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

bajandoc86 Knot sauce is my HG LI/detangler; I'm really hoping she irons out her kinks.


Here's my use up list
2 8oz purabody smoothies ( no backups )
1 16oz HQS coco mango mask ( no backup)
1 8oz HQS coco lime oil ( no backup) 
1 16oz ASIAN coconut cowash ( 1 backup)
1 16oz NG coconut water cleansing conditioner ( no backup of this particular one)
1 gallon of AVJ ( 1 backup)
2 24oz Tresemme naturals conditioner ( many backups)
1 16oz Kyra's hemp conditioner ( 2 backups)
1 11oz AO GPB ( 3 backups)
2 8oz ST knot sauce ( 2 16oz backups)
1 8oz ST curl blaze (1 backup)


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Today Used up:
x1 BFH Cleansing Coditioner *i may have 1 more left?*


----------



## IDareT'sHair

So, I ordered x2 Bottles of Avosoya Oil on a 'random'.  

But its one of my favorite lighter weight oils. And there is a 20% discount.  Code = avo20

Will be moving into lotions after today's wash day.  

I have at least x4 opened & half used:

Tiiva Green Tea
BFH Espresso
Hairitage CocoAloe
Kizuri Olive & Shea 

I'll use these before I open up anything else


----------



## IDareT'sHair

IDareT'sHair said:


> So, I ordered x2 Bottles of Avosoya Oil on a 'random'.
> 
> But its one of my favorite lighter weight oils. And there is a 20% discount. Code = avo20
> 
> Will be moving into lotions after today's wash day.
> 
> I have at least x4 opened & half used:
> 
> *Tiiva Green Tea*
> BFH Espresso
> Hairitage CocoAloe
> Kizuri Olive & Shea
> 
> I'll use these before I open up anything else


 
So, I went back & looked and I musta' used up my Tiiva Green Tea (I do have an unopened b/u)

So I really don't have alot of opened 1/2 used lotions......I only counted 3.

It's in the mid to high 80's today, so Lotions will be my new BFF for a while.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

DOUBLE POST SORRY!!!!!


----------



## chebaby

chello ladies

this lady at work came up to me today and said "omg i cant believe you cut all your hair off. but im happy you went natural".
i was standing there like  what the heck did she think i was before 

anyway i did my hair yesterday. co washed with giovanni sas, used coco curls as a leave  in and ouidad climate control gel on top. i actually like them together but the gel does give me crunch which im not fond of. i may just use the coco curls by itself from now on.

i pulled out some conditioners i plan on using soon since im running out of conditioner fast: darcys pumpkin and silk dream destination hydration.


----------



## Brownie518

chebaby said:


> chello ladies
> 
> this lady at work came up to me today and said "omg i cant believe you cut all your hair off. *but im happy you went natural*".
> i was standing there like  what the heck did she think i was before



@ the bolded -


----------



## Brownie518

Hey, ya'll. What's goin on? 
I'm back at work today, unfortunately. And it got so hot out! I don't think I need to adjust any products right now, though. What I'm working with now is doing me right in this weather, so far. 

I used up HV pH Rinse (1 1/2 backup) and HH Castor Infusion (no backup). I'll finish the 16oz Chamomile & Burdcok DC next wash, and probably my bottle of Njoi Conditioning Tea rinse.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> chello ladies
> 
> *this lady at work came up to me today and said "omg i cant believe you cut all your hair off. but im happy you went natural".*
> *i was standing there like  what the heck did she think i was before*


 
@chebaby You know them folks at your job stay on top of your Hair! 

You got the Hair Police all up in there......



Brownie518 said:


> Hey, ya'll. What's goin on?
> I'm back at work today, unfortunately. *And it got so hot out! I don't think I need to adjust any products right now, though.* What I'm working with now is doing me right in this weather, so far.


 
@Brownie518 Yeah, I pulled out my Summer Lotions last night.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My Claudie is here in the City. I guess it will be here tomorrow.


----------



## Golden75

Good evening ladies!  Took my yarn braids out over the weekend.  Used the HH DC.  I'll use it again before I make a decision on it.  My hair was soft, so it may have done something.  Cowashed tonight, used amala cream rinse, prob have about 2 or 3 uses left and tried to use hv red condish, and it had mold.  I know it has specks, but this was something else!  Very gross, tossed 1/2 a bottle.  So I need to get on the good foot and use this stuff up, fast!  So I'm on a no-buy til I knock this stash out a bit.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75 said:


> Good evening ladies! Took my yarn braids out over the weekend.* Used the HH DC. I'll use it again before I make a decision on it. My hair was soft, so it may have done something. *Cowashed tonight, used amala cream rinse, prob have about 2 or 3 uses left and tried to use hv red condish, and it had mold. I know it has specks, but this was something else! Very gross, tossed 1/2 a bottle. So I need to get on the good foot and use this stuff up, fast! So I'm on a no-buy til I knock this stash out a bit.


 
Golden75

I'm glad you finally took those Braids Out!

So No coating? 

My Red Tea Lotion had some specks of 'mold' a while back (unopened) so I pitched it.

I brought my x3 Whipped Ends in today and stuck them in the Fridge.


----------



## divachyk

IDareT'sHair said:


> Today Used up:
> x1 BFH Cleansing Coditioner *i may have 1 more left?*



IDareT'sHair -- me too on both. I used up one tonight (Macadamia) and opened my last one (Pistachio) tonight.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@chebaby
'
Che-loo Ms. Che! What's New wid U?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

divachyk  I know I had x2 of the Cleansing Conditioners 'once upon a time'.  I may be out of those. erplexed 

But I still have x1 1/2 Espresso Hair Cremes and maybe x1 of the Saeede Scalp Lotion or Creme or whatever it's called.

I always forget to check to see what/when they have Sales, and they 'rarely' get any posts about sales, usage or otherwise.


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair said:


> Golden75
> 
> I'm glad you finally took those Braids Out!
> 
> So No coating?
> 
> My Red Tea Lotion had some specks of 'mold' a while back (unopened) so I pitched it.
> 
> I brought my x3 Whipped Ends in today and stuck them in the Fridge.



IDareT'sHair - glad I finally took out too!  No coating.  I did see a chunk a something but I think I just squished it in my hand.


----------



## Lita

Brownie518 Hi! Happy Belated Birthday! Wish you many more.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Brownie518

Lita - Thanks so much!!! 


I forgot about that HH Banana Pudding. I have to keep that in sight so I can use it soon. It's sooo humid right now, I will be using my BV Smooth DC Wednesday night. I think I'll be using SD Mocha hair milk as my leave in.


----------



## Lita

Used up-Shea Moisture Hibicus poo,Marine Collagen & Rainbow Light h,s,n formula..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita

Last Night,Spray hair with Soultincals wrappers delight spritz,CFC serum to moisturize,MHC Hibiscus/Ayurvedic con cream & Cream/Coco curls for days as a styler...Hair smells really good & is very moisturized...

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## divachyk

GM ladies!

Cowashed last night with BFH Pistachio and hair feels a bit off this morning. Meh, will give it one more try and before calling it quits on this one. 

In rotation:
SSI Honey (no backup / no repurchase)
SSI Avocado (no backup / definite repurchase / love it )
BFH Pistachio (no backup / no repurchase)

Always on standby but not in rotation:
TJ Nourish Spa (1x backup / will repurchase if I run across a TJ while on vacay)
Oyin Honey Hemp (no backup / no repurchase)


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Used Hairitage Hydrations CocoAloe Hair Hydrator. 

My Claudie came today!


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> '
> Che-loo Ms. Che! What's New wid U?


 hey T
i filmed a video of my new hair, i have to upload it tonight. took me a while to get it just right because you know once i get to talking i cant stop.  then i have another video i need to upload of that durn DM DCC so yall can see the brown stuff

yesterday and today i co washed with darcys pumpkin conditioner love that stuff, almost out though.
today i used coco curls and ouidad climate control gel. i actual like that gel yall know i buy a bunch of gels but never use them but i like this one. i mean it does make my hair a tad crunchy but i figure all gels do that. on second day hair(when i do get second day hair) i just smooth on a little butter. i used naturalista juicy at first but then i found a jar of shea and castor butter T sent me from i dont remember that company. i think its saravun or something like that. good stuff.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby 

Chel-lo Gel Head!

So, what Gel are You buyin' next?  Can't wait to see the New Video & new "DO"


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Chel-lo Gel Head!
> 
> So, what Gel are You buyin' next? Can't wait to see the New Video & new "DO"


 lol giiiiirrrrrllllll  i should have never started using this gel. now imma want to try ALL the gels i found an out jar of bee mine curly butter, not really a gel but imma try that. i already set out my jar of sweet hair pudding, remember that? i dont think they make this product any more but i gots me a jar gonna use that. shoot i got a ton of curl creams and gels. i went through my stash and even found a jar of eco gel


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> lol giiiiirrrrrllllll *i should have never started using this gel. now imma want to try ALL the gels* *i already set out my jar of sweet hair pudding, remember that? i dont think they make this product any more but i gots me a jar* *i went through my stash and even found a jar of eco gel*


 
@chebaby 

You are the Queen of the Gels

@ Ecostyler 

I'm right behind you girl. Imma be all Lotioned up this Summa' 

I pulled out so many Lotions I had to STOP   I even scared myself


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> You are the Queen of the Gels
> 
> *@ Ecostyler*
> 
> I'm right behind you girl. Imma be all Lotioned up this Summa'
> 
> I pulled out so many Lotions I had to STOP I even scared myself


 lol girl i was like who put that in there lawd knows i dont remember buying it.

girl i found so many lotions too. i love shopping my stash i even found my big ole 16oz dew. remember dew?
nobody talks about dew no mo


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> lol girl i was like who put that in there lawd knows i dont remember buying it.
> 
> girl i found so many lotions too. i love shopping my stash *i even found my big ole 16oz dew. remember dew?*
> *nobody talks about dew no mo*


 
chebaby  I found x2 8 inches....I mean Ounces! 

Big Daddy use to get all the Love!Errbody's Love.

Did you smell yours?  I had mine so long I was afraid to smell it.  I got both of them on a swap a while back.

You probably bought that Eco Styler when you was buying all the ORS packets.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@chebaby

Here's some of the Lotions I will try to use this summer:

HV Whipped Ends Hydration
Tiiva Green Tea
Darcy's Transitioning
Komaza
Darcy's Shea Lotion
Bear Fruit Hair Espresso 
BFH's Saeede
Hairitage Hydrations *various*
Enso Naturals Sweet Agave 
EN's Hibiscus and something other
CC Naturals Hibiscus
Hydratherma Naturals Lotion
HTN's Protein Leave In
Kizuri Olive & Shea
Kizuri Castor Creme
Claudies Frappe 
Claudie's Satin Daily
Soultanicals Knot Sauce
It's Perfectly Natural 

I know I'm missing something I should use "Dew" but it seems kinda Fallish-Winterish. 

I might save that and It's Perfectly Natural for Fall.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby* I found x2 8 inches*....I mean Ounces!
> 
> Big Daddy use to get all the Love!Errbody's Love.
> 
> Did you smell yours? I had mine so long I was afraid to smell it. I got both of them on a swap a while back.
> 
> You probably bought that Eco Styler when you was buying all the ORS packets.


  oh ok so you DO remember
err body was loving on some dew. not no more. 
naw girl i aint smell it. i might smell it tonight. it probably aint got no smell now

 not the ORS packets it was a brief love affair


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby  Girl, You gone hafta' talk me in or out of making this last KBN purchase.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Here's some of the Lotions I will try to use this summer:
> 
> HV Whipped Ends Hydration
> Tiiva Green Tea
> Darcy's Transitioning
> Komaza
> Darcy's Shea Lotion
> Bear Fruit Hair Espresso
> BFH's Saeede
> Hairitage Hydrations *various*
> Enso Naturals Sweet Agave
> EN's Hibiscus and something other
> CC Naturals Hibiscus
> Hydratherma Naturals Lotion
> HTN's Protein Leave In
> Kizuri Olive & Shea
> Kizuri Castor Creme
> Claudies Frappe
> Claudie's Satin Daily
> Soultanicals Knot Sauce
> It's Perfectly Natural
> 
> I know I'm missing something I should use "Dew" but it seems kinda Fallish-Winterish.
> 
> I might save that and It's Perfectly Natural for Fall.


  look at all them lotions you got some good stuff.

i guess the one i REALLY want to use above all else is HV whipped ends.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@chebaby

That's how I got my x2 8 ounce bottles of Big Daddy Dewdrop-Lollipop. 

Cause errbody was kickin' the 8 oz to the curb & getting 16 ounces, so thats how I ended up with those 8 ounces on a Swap.

Folks wanna Daddy Big Girl..... 

8 ounces was too small.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> look at all them lotions you got some good stuff.
> 
> *i guess the one i REALLY want to use above all else is HV whipped ends.*


 
chebaby

Definitely a summa time fav


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> That's how I got my x2 8 ounce bottles of Big Daddy Dewdrop-Lollipop.
> 
> Cause errbody was kickin' the 8 oz to the curb & getting 16 ounces, so thats how I ended up with those 8 ounces on a Swap.
> 
> Folks wanna Daddy Big Girl.....
> 
> 8 ounces was too small.


 big daddy dewdrop lollipop thats the best one i heard


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Definitely a summa time fav


 that stuff is the bomb diggidy


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

I'm still on the fence about this next KBN Purchase.  What to do?erplexed


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My N'Joi Shipped.  And my Naturelle Grow will ship soon.  And probably my Kizuri.

@chebaby

I bet Oyin Wondered why folks stop being into Daddy Dew so tough.erplexed


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> I'm still on the fence about this next KBN Purchase. What to do?erplexed


  get it you know we dont need no reason to shop hair products


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *get it you know we dont need no reason to shop hair products*


 
chebaby

PUSHA!


----------



## Beamodel

Guys, I don't think my hair is responding well to whipped Creme ends hydration :-(

My hair feels rough and dull... This is my second attempt to use it. It might be up for grabs soon!


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> PUSHA!


 i call it helping


----------



## chebaby

Beamodel said:


> Guys, I don't think my hair is responding well to whipped Creme ends hydration :-(
> 
> My hair feels rough and dull... This is my second attempt to use it. It might be up for grabs soon!


 hws the weather where you are?
it has a ton of glycerin in it and should be used in the warmer weather.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *i call it helping*


 
chebaby

And yes You are a Big Help!


----------



## natura87

chebaby said:


> hws the weather where you are?
> it has a ton of glycerin in it and should be used in the warmer weather.



*pulls it out of stash*


----------



## Beamodel

chebaby said:


> hws the weather where you are?
> it has a ton of glycerin in it and should be used in the warmer weather.



I'm in New Orleans, it's always hot lol. Even in the winter.


----------



## Beamodel

Guys, I just went to cowash with my cocomallow cowash bar from Creme and coco. Ummmm NO! It has mold on it. Yuck! I guess the shelf life for that thing isn't long at all. I tossed it. 

I'm almost done with JessieCurl deep treatment. Maybe one use left. 2 back ups...


----------



## chebaby

im remembering how when i first went natural and cut all my hair off nothing made my hair soft, im back in that stage
part of me dont care cause aint nobody touching my hair anyway but still.
when i first went natural the only thing that made my hair soft was kbb hair milk and hair cream and curls milkshake and whipped cream. but curls changed the ingredients to both products.
imma buy some kbb cream tomorrow.

hey T, after all this time i saw on the internet that kbb is supposed to be at my two local targets, so im going tomorrow of course


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> im remembering how when i first went natural and cut all my hair off nothing made my hair soft, im back in that stage
> part of me dont care cause aint nobody touching my hair anyway but still.
> when i first went natural the only thing that made my hair soft was kbb hair milk and hair cream and curls milkshake and whipped cream. but curls changed the ingredients to both products.
> imma buy some kbb cream tomorrow.
> 
> *hey T, after all this time i saw on the internet that kbb is supposed to be at my two local targets, so im going tomorrow of course*


 
chebaby
I knew you would......


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> I knew you would......


 gonna be there as soon as the doors open
well not really lol, maybe around noon. i hate waking up early. i hope theres still some left on the shelf since i found out late lol.


----------



## felic1

Hello Everyone....I haven't posted in here for a while. I just want to say hello!!


----------



## Brownie518

Hey ladies..it is sooooo sooooo humid right now. I can't stand weather like this. Im going to cowash with Knot Sauce early in the morning. I might use a little as leave in, too.


----------



## natura87

DC'ing with PuraBody Naturals Chocolate hair smoothie. Will finish it up and I have maybe 3 backups.


----------



## Lita

Spritz with Soultincals wrappers delight,CFC serum,SSI Coco moisturizer & HV Red tea cream on scalp...Hand in hair syndrome..

*Soultincals wrappers delight spritz is really doing my scalp/length justice..Love it.

*SSI Coco moisturizer leave in..For me is better as a 2nd day refresher..My feels super duper soft...It's better for this weather too..Spring/Summer

*HV Red Tea moisturizer has become a spring/summer favorite (on my roots) for me....


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@chebaby

I wanna hear all about your little trip to Tar'Jay!


----------



## Beamodel

Used up 1 Kizuri DC. Trying to narrow down my staple DC and leave ins.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> I wanna hear all about your little trip to Tar'Jay!


 i didnt get a chance to go but i will be there tomorrow. i need that cream. i have the super duper cream and i dont really like that.

i used the kbb sa today under the ohm sweet hair pudding and i am loving my hair today. so sad i cant get this sweet hair pudding anymore cause you know after seeing my hair today i checked cause i certainly was gonna purchase another jar or two


----------



## chebaby

Brownie518 said:


> Hey ladies..it is sooooo sooooo humid right now. I can't stand weather like this. Im going to cowash with Knot Sauce early in the morning. I might use a little as leave in, too.


 so you are using knot sauce as a co wash huh? i keep reading my bottle and wasnt sure if i should use it as a conditioner or a leave in. its kinda on the thick side.
i may try it as both, what could it hurt?


----------



## Beamodel

chebaby said:


> so you are using knot sauce as a co wash huh? i keep reading my bottle and wasnt sure if i should use it as a conditioner or a leave in. its kinda on the thick side.
> i may try it as both, what could it hurt?



chebaby
I used it as a cowash one time. I'd rather it as a leave in/moisturizer. I honestly felt like I wasted good product by using it as a cowash.


----------



## chebaby

Beamodel said:


> @chebaby
> I used it as a cowash one time. I'd rather it as a leave in/moisturizer. I honestly felt like I wasted good product by using it as a cowash.


 wow, ok leave in it is lol. i dont want to waste my product. so is it really moisturizing?


----------



## Beamodel

chebaby said:


> wow, ok leave in it is lol. i dont want to waste my product. so is it really moisturizing?



Yes i really like if and it's hard for me to actually really like a product. It's staple status for me.


----------



## Brownie518

chebaby

Knot sauce is a good leave in. Moisturizing and the slip is crazy. I usually use it as a final rinse but I don't have any other light conditioner to cowash with except Wheat germ butter conditioner. 

I ended up not washing anyway. It stayed hot and humid all night, and still is. Its supposed to storm so hopefully it will cool. Weather like this, I like Saravun Broccoli hair cream, Mocha Bling butter, and hemp seed oil.


----------



## divachyk

Hey Ladies - scorcher here in FL, hair feeling a bit thirsty. Will cowash tonight with SSI avocado for instant hydration.


----------



## chebaby

Brownie518 said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Knot sauce is a good leave in. Moisturizing and the slip is crazy. I usually use it as a final rinse but I don't have any other light conditioner to cowash with except Wheat germ butter conditioner.
> 
> I ended up not washing anyway. It stayed hot and humid all night, and still is. Its supposed to storm so hopefully it will cool. Weather like this, I like Saravun Broccoli hair cream, Mocha Bling butter, and hemp seed oil.


 ok now you got me so ready to use it. i will pull it out next week or this weekend because i just pulled out destination hydration which i just tried today and LOVE it.


----------



## natura87

Shea Moisture's Curling souffle is amazing in a pump. Why didnt they put this amazingness in a pump...?


----------



## natura87

Putting my hair in some chunky braids for a braidout for the next few days using the Curls kids line (online ~exclusive~ version) and SM Curling Souffle. Looks nice and feels nice already.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Tomorrow I'm going to DC with HH banana pudding, I'll keep y'all posted.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

OK divas so after reading the reviews for HH's DC I decided to try it today so if it's a disaster I can always redo my hair either Sunday or Monday.

I didn't oil rinse or tea rinsed to see how it would work on it's own. I cleansed with NG coconut water cleansing conditioner and didn't follow that with a rinse out conditioner I applied the DC and steamed for 30mins then let it "sit" for 15mins with no cap.

My hair was soft and I didn't have any specs in my hair that someone had and I didn't have a coated feeling either after rinsing. The only negative for me was that my hair was a tad frizzy and I normally don't have that problem with other DC's. I also left my hair "naked" for 5mins after rinsing and blotting and my hair was still soft.

It doesn't compare to my top 3 favorite DC's but it wasn't horrible. Based on performance and ingredients it's overpriced IMO


----------



## Golden75

curlyhersheygirl -  those are my sentiments on that DC also.  I used it on top of oil, and pretty much had the same experience.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Golden75 @curlyhersheygirl

How do ya'll think it would do either as a cowash or on dry hair?

Any thoughts?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Bought a 16 oz Bottle of Knot Sauce.  I may pick up some Bel Nouvo later or some Komaza tomorrow.

Still on the fence about picking up more KBN right now.  I wish I could get my Butter *Free Shipping* w/o spending $30. 

My Afroveda, N'Joi CreationS and my Kizuri Beauty all came today!


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Golden75 @curlyhersheygirl
> 
> How do ya'll think it would do either as a cowash or on dry hair?
> 
> Any thoughts?



IDareT'sHair I think it may work better on dry hair than as a cowash/rinse out. It needs to sit for awhile to see the benefits IMO.

When next I use it I'll do what I normally do on wash day; that should yield better results.


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Golden75 @curlyhersheygirl
> 
> How do ya'll think it would do either as a cowash or on dry hair?
> 
> Any thoughts?



Hmmm I dunno. IDareT'sHair.  I think I'd prefer more slippy slip as cowash.  I do plan to do a dry DC with it also.


----------



## chebaby

chello ladies
why nobody told me i forgot all about cj products? i will be purchasing the smoothing conditioner, smoothing lotion, hibiscus deep fix and the argon and olive conditioner soon.
i want to try the deep fix and a leave in and see what that do.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> chello ladies
> *why nobody told me i forgot all about cj products? i will be purchasing the smoothing conditioner, smoothing lotion, hibiscus deep fix and the argon and olive conditioner soon.*
> *i want to try the deep fix and a leave in and see what that do.*


 
chebaby

.....Ninja I told you to use that monneee from your Sale last week and get some CJ!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

BEEMINE has 20% today & tomorrow Code = *BEEMINE* Minimum Purchase $20.00


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75 curlyhersheygirl

Thanks Ladies!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I made up a Bel Nouvo Cart, a Beemine Cart and a Komaza Cart.

I will probably get Bel Nouvo and some Komaza tomorrow.

BeeMine's shippin' is Ig'nant.....


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl

I wanna buy something Ms. Curly....

What else are you getting?


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair I'm waiting to see what HH sale will be but other than that I'm not sure. Most of these folks' shipping costs are eating the discounts


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl

Yeah, I started to get a couple Oils from Marie Dean, but I don't need that. erplexed 

I may get a bottle of ED JBCO.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> .....Ninja I told you to use that monneee from your Sale last week and get some CJ!


 
leave it to me to forget something that JUST happened


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

When we were thinking about what to do with that Sevuunty I sugugested Curl Junkie!oke:


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I want somethng....


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> When we were thinking about what to do with that Sevuunty I sugugested Curl Junkie!oke:


 welp, i guess im getting some curl junkie. i was watching some old yt videos last night of cj reviews and was like dang i need some cj i do have a 32oz of rehab and 3 jars of honey butta. 1 jar of coffee coco curl cream and beauticurls leave in but i dont really like those two products.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> I want somethng....


 like what


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> welp, i guess im getting some curl junkie. i was watching some old yt videos last night of cj reviews and was like dang *i need some cj i do have a 32oz of rehab and 3 jars of honey butta. 1 jar of coffee coco curl cream and beauticurls leave in but i dont really like those two products.*


 
@chebaby

I have:
Repair Me
Argan & Olive
Daily Fix
Smoothing Lotion
Strengthening DCer
Deep Fix
Curl Rehab
Moisture Therapy
Curl Intensive Fix (reconstructor)



chebaby said:


> *like what*


 
@chebaby

You made me not want any more KBN right now..... 

Girl I don't know what I wanterplexed


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair said:


> I made up a Bel Nouvo Cart, a Beemine Cart and a Komaza Cart.
> 
> I will probably get Bel Nouvo and some Komaza tomorrow.
> 
> *BeeMine's shippin' is Ig'nant*.....


 
IDareT'sHair - I had a cart last week.  Only wanted one thing, $8 to ship


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75 said:


> *I had a cart last week. Only wanted one thing, $8 to ship*


 
Golden75

Me Too Girl.  Actually $8 & some Change 

That twuuny% doesn't even cover it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75 curlyhersheygirl  I pulled out my HH Banana for tomorrow.  I guess I'll gone & try it.  

I know Brownie518 was also suppose to test hers out too.


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair - Hope you have no issues with the DC.  For me, it served it's purpose, my hair was soft.


----------



## Brownie518

Hey ya'll. Whats goin on?
I was hangin in the HH thread abd decided to try the Soft Coconut Marshmallow... it's very light but very moisturizing. I used it on dry hair and wrapped it up. It came out smooth and shiny. Very nice 

I finishdd HTN Lotion and Follicle Mist Mist and Carrot Conditioning oil.i need to re up on all.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518  You didn't use the Banana DC'er?  What are you buyin'? 

Did you get my email about N'Joi?  I got my 16 oz Knot Sauce

Golden75  Thanks G!  Imma try it tomorrow.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair

I didnt use the Banana yet. This weather is too funky to be trying an 'unknown' product. I DC with Vanilla Silk with a few drops of Nourish Nourish and loved it. Im glad I have three jars.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair

No i didnt see your email. Let me go check now. Im not buying anything, actually.


----------



## Brownie518

Double post...the forum is acting up on me erplexed


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *Double post...the forum is acting up on me* erplexed


 
Brownie518

Me Too!


----------



## Brownie518

I DC with Vanilla Silk last and my leave in was Wrappers Delight and Kahve leave in. That Wrappers Delight is nice. Lita reminded me that I had some.  Great ingredients.


----------



## Brownie518

On that Banana Pudding, she posted that she is reworking it based on all the feedback...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> I DC with Vanilla Silk last and my leave in was Wrappers Delight and Kahve leave in. *That Wrappers Delight is nice.  reminded me that I had some. Great ingredients*.


 
Brownie518

I have the Wrappers & the Sorrell.  I can't wait to try them both out.  Right now, I'm on HTN Follicle Booster.

I still need/want to try my Ginger Peach from NG.  I need to see how these stack up with my Beloved Moringa & Ginseng (Afroveda).

Did you see my Burdock Root Oils came today (AV)


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> I have:
> *Repair Me*
> Argan & Olive
> *Daily Fix*
> Smoothing Lotion
> Strengthening DCer
> Deep Fix
> Curl Rehab
> Moisture Therapy
> Curl Intensive Fix (reconstructor)
> 
> 
> 
> @chebaby
> 
> You made me not want any more KBN right now.....
> 
> Girl I don't know what I wanterplexed


 i forgot i have the bolded too. i actually used the daily fix this week. love that stuff gotta get more. dont really like the repair me though.

girl you know you want that KBN


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *i forgot i have the bolded too. i actually used the daily fix this week. love that stuff gotta get more. dont really like the repair me though.*
> 
> *girl you know you want that KBN*


 
chebaby

I was suppose to be using my CJ this Summer, but I'll be using Hairveda

I need to look at my KBN again.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair

Oh you have to let me know about the Burdock oil. I love AV oils.
I saw your email...Thank you!!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

I see HV's Jardin Oil is gettin' alot of love!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518

I will let you know. 

One thing that I thought was interesting...they have a Flip cap bottle. She usually does pointy-tips for her oils.

I removed the Seal to smell = No Real Smell, but it has alot of 'stuff' floating around in it like HV's Phinising Rinse.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I may take that Thurrty I was gone give to KBN and give it to Baby Bubba Bel Nouvo instead.  

And get:
x1 Avocado Milk
x1 DC'er
x1 Chocolate Butter

I need to look again & see how long his Sale lasts.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> Brownie518
> 
> I see HV's Jardin Oil is gettin' alot of love!


IDareT'sHair

Yeah i saw. Stanky. It is good, though. I use it before washing.



IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> I will let you know.
> 
> One thing that I thought was interesting...they have a Flip cap bottle. She usually does pointy-tips for her oils.
> 
> I removed the Seal to smell = No Real Smell, but it has alot of 'stuff' floating around in it like HV's Phinising Rinse.



Interesting. None of her other oils have 'stuff' in there. Its on my list once I use up some of these other oils I have.


----------



## Brownie518

I like that Bel Nuovo DC. Made my hair real silky. Ill get more of that at some point.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518 Thanks for the review on Mr. Baby Bubba. I need to pull that out one day soon. 

He has 20% until 05-27

I also need to start doing a couple 'soaks' with Jardin Oil.


----------



## divachyk

IDareT'sHair, I used my HH Banana Pudding on dry hair (you might remember I posted that in the vendor area). Hope it goes good for you. I can't wait to read your review.


----------



## Lita

Brownie518 said:


> I DC with Vanilla Silk last and my leave in was Wrappers Delight and Kahve leave in. That Wrappers Delight is nice. Lita reminded me that I had some.  Great ingredients.



Brownie518 Hi! I'm addicted to wrappers delight & SSI Coco combo with HV red tea on my scalp...D & L curl cream is nice to..I use it on top..Sealed with walnut oil..Talk about soft hair with curls..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

divachyk

Yes, Thanks Lady!

I'm getting ready to put some on now.  Wrap my Hair in Saran Wrap.  

Slap on a Plastic Cap & my Wig (of course) and go get my Oil Changed.

I will rinse it out when I get back and see if I need to do a lite reconstructor and then Steam with something.  Probably Pura Smoothie or Enso's Sea Buckthorn *both open*


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Used the Hairitage Banana (on dry hair) while doing errands. 

It rinsed out fine: No Coating, No Flaking, No Build-Up, but it did feel a bit rough upon rinsing, so I used Silk Dreams Destination Hydration as an additional R/O.

Will Steam with Purabody.  I will finish Hairitage Up as a Pre Cowash Rx (on dry hair).

And pribably just stick to all my other Hairitage Favs! (including Dark Honey Cleaning Conditioner).


----------



## chebaby

chello ladies

i colored my hair today i will do a video lol. im just all over the place with my hair, im just happy i can actually color now and say *** you henna

im deep conditioning now with kbb mask, im all out and i dont know what im gonna style with because its freezing here. it was just hot a few days ago.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> Used the Hairitage Banana (on dry hair) while doing errands.
> 
> It rinsed out fine: No Coating, No Flaking, No Build-Up, but it did feel a bit rough upon rinsing, so I used Silk Dreams Destination Hydration as an additional R/O.
> 
> Will Steam with Purabody.  I will finish Hairitage Up as a Pre Cowash Rx (on dry hair).
> 
> And pribably just stick to all my other Hairitage Favs! (including Dark Honey Cleaning Conditioner).


i wonder if banana will be the new "thing" now. you know like it used to be argon oil and chocolate.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@chebaby

Hi Ya' Ms CheLady!

I slipped in a Tar'Jay this a.m. 

They had KBB Super Hair Creme, Hair Butter, Luscious Locs *Pink Tube*a Detangler & the Leave-in all in Pomegrante Guava.

I didn't get anything & didn't see any CR.

You know Curlmart has Free Shipping.....Code = FREE


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@chebaby

So far this week I got:
Soultanicals
Kizuri
Curlmart
Komaza
Hairveda

I looked at my KBN. Imma wait.  I might get Bel Nouvo and see if Mala has something.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Hi Ya' Ms CheLady!
> 
> I slipped in a Tar'Jay this a.m.
> 
> They had* KBB Super Hair Creme*, Hair Butter, Luscious Loc *Pink Tube*a Detangler & the Leave-in all in Pomegrante Guava.
> 
> I didn't get anything & didn't see any CR.
> 
> You know Ciurkmart has Free Shipping.....Code = FREE



thats the one i dont like

i forgot cr supposed to be there too. too much to remember being a pj

curlmart aint getting none of my money. not with them being on veda twins status when it comes to shipping/delivery time lol.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> So far this week I got:
> Soultanicals
> *Kizuri*
> Curlmart
> Komaza
> Hairveda
> 
> I looked at my KBN. Imma wait.  I might get Bel Nouvo and see if Mala has something.


good stuff whats the bolded? i should google lol.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@chebaby

I thought we said Curlmart''s shipping was better? 

Thought you could get your CJ from there w/Free Ship?

Here is Kizuri. It is very very nice

http://www.etsy.com/shop/KizuriBeauty?ref=shop_sugg


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@chebaby

How'd your Color turn out?


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> I thought we said Curlmart''s shipping was better?
> 
> Thought you could get your CJ from there w/Free Ship?
> 
> Here is Kizuri. It is very very nice
> 
> http://www.etsy.com/shop/KizuriBeauty?ref=shop_sugg


you know i dont remember

i already see a bunch of stuff i want to try. basically everything but the shampoo


----------



## Babygrowth

Hey y'all! Hope everyones doing well. Y'all are making my lists grow longer and longer. This Kizuri and Bel Nuovo sounds interesting! When I get off of this involuntary no buy I will be going HAM! I said I was only going to stick with a few lines but I gave up on that! I will be buying a little dorm fridge too just for this haul! SO will be shocked but he goes HAM for his truck and I will go HAM for hair! 

chebaby love the new cut and can't wait to see the color vid
Brownie518 happy belated bday!


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> How'd your Color turn out?


so far so good. i just rinsed the kbb out and followed up with destination hydration im drying in a pillow case now i used kbb sa and coco curls to style.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

Girl....I can't beweave you did your own cut! 

It looks like Imma hafta' start calling you CheChan.


----------



## chebaby

you should have seen the first cut lmao. It was a mess. Thank you T and babygrowth.


----------



## Brownie518

Hey. What's up, everyone? 

Babygrowth   Thank you!!!!!!

I'm sitting here with my hair soaked in alma, brahmi, neem, sesame oil. I found a stash of those oils plus some Argan and emu. I'm washing again in the  morning and I plan the same routine as last time. Wash, DC with Vanilla Silk, HV pH Rinse and leave ins Wrappers Delight and Kahve leave in.


----------



## Lita

Brownie518 said:


> Hey. What's up, everyone?
> 
> Babygrowth   Thank you!!!!!!
> 
> I'm sitting here with my hair soaked in alma, brahmi, neem, sesame oil. I found a stash of those oils plus some Argan and emu. I'm washing again in the  morning and I plan the same routine as last time. Wash, DC with Vanilla Silk, HV pH Rinse and leave ins Wrappers Delight and Kahve leave in.



Brownie518 Hi! Just sprayed some Soultincals wrappers delight on my scalp/roots...Love it.

*This is some strange weather today...lol

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I just massaged in my: Naturelle Grow Rosemary & Parsley. 

And my NG order came today. Back ups of both the Rosemary & Parsley and the Honey Balm


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> So far this week I got:
> Soultanicals
> Kizuri
> Curlmart
> Komaza
> Hairveda
> 
> I looked at my KBN. Imma wait.  I might get Bel Nouvo and see if Mala has something.


IDareT'sHair

Whoa! I didn't get anything this week. I only need some HTN and Naturelle Grow. Have you tried any other Bel Nuovo? The Milk sounds good...


----------



## Brownie518

Lita  hey! This weather is crazy. Its about 45 out and has been windy enough to bring down trees all day. It was just about 90 a few days ago! erplexed


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *Whoa!* I didn't get anything this week. I only need some HTN and Naturelle Grow. *Have you tried any other Bel Nuovo? The Milk sounds good...*


 
@browni518

Girl....I've been hauling my behind off this weekend

I watched several YT Videos a while back and that Avocado Milk gets big love.

The only other thing I have is his Peach Pomade


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair

I'm going to try the milk when I get more DC. 
I'm getting an ear ache. I haven't had one in years.


----------



## Babygrowth

Brownie518 said:


> Hey. What's up, everyone?
> 
> Babygrowth   Thank you!!!!!!
> 
> I'm sitting here with my hair soaked in alma, brahmi, neem, sesame oil. I found a stash of those oils plus some Argan and emu. I'm washing again in the  morning and I plan the same routine as last time. Wash, DC with Vanilla Silk, HV pH Rinse and leave ins Wrappers Delight and Kahve leave in.





Lita said:


> Brownie518 Hi! Just sprayed some Soultincals wrappers delight on my scalp/roots...Love it.
> 
> *This is some strange weather today...lol
> 
> Happy Hair Growing!



I used up my wrappers delight :-( that will be my first order when I start hauling again. 2 wrappers and a 16oz knot sauce! My hair loves it now and I love the smell! Its sooo yummy!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> I'm going to try the milk when I get more DC.
> *I'm getting an ear ache. I haven't had one in years*.


 
Brownie518

  This Crazy Weather.  Probably sinuses. Hope you feel better B!



Babygrowth said:


> I used up my wrappers delight :-( that will be my first order when I start hauling again. *2 wrappers and a 16oz knot sauce!* My hair loves it now and I love the smell! Its sooo yummy!


 
Babygrowth

That 20% over $50.00 & Free Shipping is a Great Deal!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

Curlmart's Free Ship allowed me to get a back up of ED JBCO.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair

You been gettin down this week!! I have to make sure I have my 'summer essentials' stocked. I might need another Kahve leave in and Mocha Milk.


----------



## Lita

Babygrowth Hi! Wrappers delight is Thebomb.com...Don't want to run-out..lol..

*I like how it gets on your length with-out the drippies..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

I'm stocked for summer too but picked up that ED JBCO for Fall. I always run out. 

I wanted some Oyin J&B but will use Wrappers Delight & Sorell's and a few other Spritz I have instead.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I was just thinking how I'd like to finish up at least 10-15 unopened products before Labor Day.  

That will be my Goal.


----------



## Lita

Brownie518 said:


> Lita  hey! This weather is crazy. Its about 45 out and has been windy enough to bring down trees all day. It was just about 90 a few days ago! erplexed



Brownie518 Hi! Yes,early this week it was super hot,now it's 43 degrees..I was going to wash/dc but,don't feel like it today...

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair

Yeah. I like to keep jbco on hand, too. I got you one of those from my BSS that you wanted to try. I have to send that out this week.


----------



## Brownie518

I got the Gro pomade today. Thank you!!!!!!!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 Lita  It's Chilly here too after being 80+ 

I  set my Flowers out yesterday and it was a bit of Frost out this a.m. when I looked out my kitchen window.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> Yeah. I like to keep jbco on hand, too. *I got you one of those from my BSS that you wanted to try. I have to send that out this week.*


 
Brownie518  The Lime one!  Thanks Ms. B!

Lita  You got me wanting to pull out my SSI Coco Creme!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I really want a 16oz Coffee Conditioner from the Pomade Shop.  

The Sale lasts until June 30th.  So, I'll have time to get that.


----------



## Lita

IDareT'sHair said:


> I really want a 16oz Coffee Conditioner from the Pomade Shop.
> 
> The Sale lasts until June 30th.  So, I'll have time to get that.



IDareT'sHair This is on my to buy list..Already in the cart..You know how we do.lol

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita

IDareT'sHair said:


> Brownie518  The Lime one!  Thanks Ms. B!
> 
> Lita  You got me wanting to pull out my SSI Coco Creme!



IDareT'sHair Go head & take that SSI out..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Babygrowth

IDareT'sHair said:


> Brownie518  The Lime one!  Thanks Ms. B!
> 
> Lita  You got me wanting to pull out my SSI Coco Creme!





Lita said:


> IDareT'sHair Go head & take that SSI out..
> 
> Happy Hair Growing!



I'm taking mine out next week when I start rollersetting!


----------



## Lita

Babygrowth Yep,my hair is loving this (SSI coco) for this type of weather..Great refresher or moisturizer..

*Yes,take your SSI out too..Yep..lol

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> I really want a 16oz Coffee Conditioner from the Pomade Shop.
> 
> The Sale lasts until June 30th.  So, I'll have time to get that.





Lita said:


> IDareT'sHair This is on my to buy list..Already in the cart..You know how we do.lol
> 
> Happy Hair Growing!




We all on the same page. That's on my To Try list , also...
Lita IDareT'sHair


----------



## divachyk

Hey Ladies - used HH Dark Honey tonight with success. It's been a hit twice so it's a keeper. I cowashed with Tressemme Naturals Moisturizing Conditioner. Decided to try this since it's referenced a lot in other threads. This had great slip and delivered great moisture. This has rivaled all cowash conditioners I've used to date. I'm air drying now so we shall see if Tressemme is a keeper.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

divachyk  That Dark Honey is wonderful.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Used up x1 Naturelle Grow's Rosemary & Parsley and x1 Honey Balm.

Have 'several' back ups of both.  

Currently using: Komaza's Scalp Butter


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair Does that honey balm contain any herbs or is it just what's listed on the site.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl

No flecks of stuff Ms. Curly. Very smooth consistency.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Ugh this site's acting up 


IDareT'sHair That's good to know. I'll get that one once I finish up some of my other pomades but I purchased the other one and 2 more cleansing conditioners just now.
Have you or anyone else tried the pomade shop's coffee conditioner it looks  I may get that and 2 pomades before the sale's over.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Via FB I'm gonna pass on this one.


Hey ladies. Im putting this stuff up on my etsy (www.hairitagehydration.etsy.com) now. Its free shipping on orders $26 or more. Here is the code FREESHIP26 please like and share. Ill be back in a lil while. 
Thanks!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Brownie518

Hey, ya'll...

I'm tempted to get more HH with the free shipping but I have so much of her stuff right now. And loving it, too!!! I want to try the Peach Waves and that new Grow Wild oil. I'm going to use some Soft Coconut Marshmallow in the morning before I wrap my hair up.


----------



## natura87

Hello!

I've been so busy!! My hair is still really soft since I put my braids in on Wednesday/Thursday (I think) so I can get a few more days out of this hair. I am going to moisturize(with what I havent decided) , twist it up into something and put it up for the night. The Shea Moisture Curling Souffle really should have been in a bottle, it makes a world of difference. It is so hard to get out of the jar and comes out in a gloppy mess, but in the bottle with a pump it just comes out in the perfect amount.It comes out like butta. It is a definite repurchase now that I have figured out how to work with it. Works well with Curls Curly Q Red Velvet Moisturizing Curl Cream.

I am so tempted to put my hair in mini braids for a while, I dont want to do it myself but I want it done. #the struggle. I dont have the patience.

I have been having major hair anorexia. I see alot of people on IG with super long hair and I feel like my hair is short and that I am doing something wrong.I am somewhere past APL but not yet BSL..I have a long neck and torso so its gonna take awhile.. Yes I have had some breakage here and there....maybe I'm just a slow grower. That and I dont wear my hair stretched out, shingled or defined. I just...I aint got time for all of that, there is a bush up here.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

I wanna try the Peach Waves too.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I'm excited about pulling some of these Lotions out.  Hopefully, I will be able to put a nice dent in them during the Warmer weather.

I'd like to really scale them back.  erplexed

I was wondering if I could curb my buying between now and some of the 4th of July Sales?  I had no idea the Memorial Day Sales would be so skrong. 

Especially right after Mothers Day, so that let's me know the 4th ain't gone be no joke.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl

Me, @Lita and @Brownie518 All said we want the Pomade Shop's new Coffee Conditioner. 

I plan to try to get a 16oz before her Sale ends.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair I didn't realize it was a new product I thought it was something y'all tried before.


----------



## Ltown

IDareT'sHair said:


> I'm excited about pulling some of these Lotions out.  Hopefully, I will be able to put a nice dent in them during the Warmer weather.
> 
> I'd like to really scale them back.  erplexed
> 
> I was wondering if I could curb my buying between now and some of the 4th of July Sales?  I had no idea the Memorial Day Sales would be so skrong.
> 
> Especially right after Mothers Day, so that let's me know the 4th ain't gone be no joke.



Good Morning, IDareT'sHair you probably could wait until the next holiday I know you haven't put  dent in that TStore


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl

Yeah, before, she only offered Pomades/Stylers.  So, these conditioners/shampoos are something new.


----------



## natura87

IDareT'sHair said:


> I'm excited about pulling some of these Lotions out. Hopefully, I will be able to put a nice dent in them during the Warmer weather.
> 
> I'd like to really scale them back. erplexed
> 
> I was wondering if I could curb my buying between now and some of the 4th of July Sales? I had no idea the Memorial Day Sales would be so skrong.
> 
> Especially right after Mothers Day, so that let's me know the 4th ain't gone be no joke.


 

I am pulling out my Smoothing Lotion.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ltown

You are absolutely right Ltown.  I'm sure I could.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I got a Ship Notice from Hairveda


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl

Ms. Curly, I ack-ded a plum fool during these Memorial Day Sales.  

I need to take a seat. I wait a few weeks and get my Coffee Conditioner and be done.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair Me too  I'm thinking about getting 2 of that cleansing conditioner from HH that you guys keep raving about especially now she has 26% off today only.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl

The Dark Honey. Yep. I think you'd really like it Ms. Curly. 

Sorry Girl. 

But it is really good.erplexed


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl

I done bought so much mess.

Hairveda
Komaza
Soultanicals
Naturelle Grow
Kizuri Beauty
Curlmart

Seems like I'm missing something.

And just got all that stuff in from Mother's Day.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair I hear ya. I think after I place an order with the pomade shop next month I'll go on a "no buy"


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl

I wish I could do a N/B.erplexed  Girl.... You see I can't even type it. 

I know I'll mess up. So, I ain't even gone say it.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> 
> I wish I could do a N/B.erplexed  Girl....* You see I can't even type it*.
> 
> I know I'll mess up. So, I ain't even gone say it.



IDareT'sHair  at bolded.

I just caved and got 2 of those cleansing conditioners from HH


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I think I'll dry DC tomorrow at work under my Wig. 

I think I'll use Enso's Seabuckthorn & Horsetail w/Saran Wrap & Plastic Cap.

Come home and Cowash it out with SD's Destination Hydration.

I may finish up the Enso DC'er and x1 SD Destination Hydration. 

Have x1 more 8oz EN Seabuckthorn and a 16oz Enso Cacao left and several b/ups of Destination

I'll do a Burdock Root & Marshmallow Tea Rinse. (Lemme go start this tea pot)


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *I just caved and got 2 of those cleansing conditioners from HH *


 
curlyhersheygirl

Its very nice.  I really think you'll like it alot...erplexed  

She really did a great job on that one.  Wonder why the Banana was just so-so. *shrug*


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair Nice regi for tomorrow 

I wasn't expecting the DC to be so-so either. We'll see how the tweaked formula turns out.


----------



## chebaby

chello everybody
so today i almost hit paynah on some curl junkie and whatever the name of that etsy brand is that T gave me the link to. but i didnt, not yet.

today i cleansed with curl junkie daily fix, conditioned with curl junkie rehab and then used kbb sa and coco curls as my leave in.
my hair is growing so fast. by the time i go on vacation this summer i should have a good amount of hair so ill re-dye it. i checked my roots this morning and they are a really pretty light brown but the rest of my hair is darker. i cans till see the color but not as much as the roots, so next time ill leave the color on longer


----------



## chebaby

kizuri, thats the name, they have some good sounding stuff thats all i need is to fall in love with another brand. i already want more destination hydration.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

Yeah, Kizuri is nice.  I can't wait to try the Vanilla DC'er.

Fast Shipping & good CS.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

What Color did you say you ended up using?  Wasn't it like a Honey Brown?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

I'm glad Destination Hydration is working for you.  Let me know how it does as a Leave-In.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> What Color did you say you ended up using? Wasn't it like a Honey Brown?


 i used brown cinnamon by dark and lovely. 


IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> I'm glad Destination Hydration is working for you. Let me know how it does as a Leave-In.


 yea im going to try it as a leave in this week. its sooooo good. much better than i expected


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@chebaby

Yeah. It is actually very nice.  I can't wait for you to try Shea What Deux too and get a review.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Yeah. It is actually very nice. I can't wait for you to try Shea What Deux too and get a review.


 yea i gotta try that. i dont even remember what i thought about the original shea what. i know i didnt like it as much as the vanilla silk though.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *yea i gotta try that*. i dont even remember what i thought about the original shea what. i know i didnt like it as much as the vanilla silk though.


 
chebaby

The Shea Deux is very moisturizing.  IMO: Nicer than VS, if not nicer 'different'


----------



## felic1

Hello Everyone! Happy Holiday! I miss you guys. I don't have any purchases to describe. Just a funny story. A friend of mine used to have very long hair. She kept it professionally braided and it used to be down her back and looped up in a long bun on top of her head. She has been out of work and it is broken off, very short and hard. I was hurt for her and began gifting her with a lot of the hair products that I had to restart her hair care regimen. She called me the other day, admiring my hair which is between shoulder and APL. I have kept mine braided up and under a wig. She got her sister on the three way to talk to me about what I do for my hair. I described co washing for them, over the counter products that they could use and healthy hair practices. My friend says to her sister, " felic1 uses hair products that the celebrities use"! I was too tickled. Celebrity hair products! That was funny. Have a great one.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> The Shea Deux is very moisturizing. IMO: Nicer than VS, if not nicer 'different'


 now you make me really want to try it. cause you know i like vs a lot. i have so many deep conditioners i need to use this summer. i forgot i have that ssi riche conditioner to use too. for ome reaosn i have high hopes for that. ssi has been really surprising me lately.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

When you do decide up your Color during the Summer months, don't forget to Steam, Steam, Steam to i infuse that Moisture back in.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Will baggy for a few hours.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> When you do decide up your Color during the Summer months, don't forget to Steam, Steam, Steam to i infuse that Moisture back in.


 i sure will steam.  i was putting togethter a list of conditioners i will deep condition with this summer and so far i think it will be:
ssi riche
kbb mask(gotta buy it first lol)
cj rehab
AV ashlii amala


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair said:


> chebaby
> 
> I'm glad Destination Hydration is working for you.  Let me know how it does as a Leave-In.



IDareT'sHair & chebaby

I know this wasn't directed at me but I have used destination hydration several times mainly as a leave in and it is wonderful.


----------



## chebaby

Beamodel said:


> @IDareT'sHair & @chebaby
> 
> I know this wasn't directed at me but I have used destination hydration several times mainly as a leave in and it is wonderful.


 thanks for that info, i will surely use it as a leave in sometime this week.


----------



## natura87

I've been sleeping on the Purabody Naturals Cupuacu Hair Butter (Lemongrass). OMG this stuff is amazing!!


----------



## Brownie518

Hi, ladies. Hope everyone is doing well. It's going back up into the 90s here by Friday. I am not looking forward to that at all. I already have my reg set for it. I'll be DCing with Vanilla Silk and BV Smoothie. They keep my hair smooth. 

I can't believe I haven't ordered anything. I have nothing on the way. I will be ordering my Hydratherma Naturals sometime this week, and I think I might get some Hairitage and Silk Dreams...and maybe Claudie  Gotta make sure I'm stocked so I can breeze through this No Buy.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> 
> *I wish I could do a N/B.erplexed  Girl.... You see I can't even type it*.
> 
> I know I'll mess up. So, I ain't even gone say it.


----------



## divachyk

Brownie518 Beamodel (and others that I may have overlooked) -- I know both of you are in scorching temps like me here in Florida. What's the best moisturizer(s) that hold up to the heat in your climate? It got super hot earlier this year than usual. Going to be a long summer at this scorching rate.


----------



## Beamodel

divachyk said:


> Brownie518 Beamodel (and others that I may have overlooked) -- I know both of you are in scorching temps like me here in Florida. What's the best moisturizer(s) that hold up to the heat in your climate? It got super hot earlier this year than usual. Going to be a long summer at this scorching rate.



divachyk
Right now I'm rotating Pura body Muramura Milk, HH Soft Coconut Marshmallow and Oyin Hair Dew. They are moisturizing my hair very well. I've been sealing them with coconut oil and layering a light layer of tuti fruti on top. 

Yes mam it is hot in good Ole New Orleans- ugh!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl Golden75 _Swap-portunities_ in the Mail to Ms. Curly and Ms. G!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My Curlmart Shipped chebaby


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> i sure will steam. i was putting togethter a list of conditioners i will deep condition with this summer and so far i think it will be:
> *ssi riche*
> *kbb mask(gotta buy it first lol)*
> *cj rehab*
> *AV ashlii amala*


 
chebaby

Nice Line Up! 

You gotta let me know how KBB in the Tube is 

I'll put a few Jasmine's in rotation for early Summer and probably MHC Olive You?


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> My Curlmart Shipped @chebaby


 so i guess they off of veda status


IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Nice Line Up!
> 
> You gotta let me know how KBB in the Tube is
> 
> I'll put a few Jasmine's in rotation for early Summer and probably MHC Olive You?


 i forgot i have olive you. its actually already in my shower, cool ill throw that in the mix too.

i gotta get my hands on kbb in a tube. im sure its different


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> so i guess they off of veda status
> 
> *i forgot i have olive you. its actually already in my shower, cool ill throw that in the mix too.*
> 
> *i gotta get my hands on kbb in a tube. im sure its different*


 
chebaby

The last 2-3 times I ordered from CM, it came super fast.

Yeah, what made me think about Olive You, is because I just ordered a Honey Mask from CM.

Yep.  Hot Pank Tube.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> curlyhersheygirl Golden75  Swap-portunities in the Mail to Ms. Curly and Ms. G!



IDareT'sHair Thanks sis.

My hot combs, HH & NG orders have all shipped


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl

Should be there Thursday.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Used a dab of Silk Dreams Nourish Oil tonight with my leave-in. 

Meant to use Pura's Sapote, but grabbed SD's Nouish. 1st time using this. Smells wonderful. Almost Fall-like tho' with the Maple-y Nutty undertones.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Lita

What's Up Ms. Lita?


----------



## Lita

IDareT'sHair Hi! I see Soultincals new kids line is up..Looks interesting...
 Im ok..Just finished spritzing with HV silica tea,SSI coco coffee moisturizer & HV red tea on my scalp...May wash my hair tomorrow...

How are you?

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Lita

I didn't know ST'icals was launching a Kidz Line. 

I did a brief review in that ST'icals thread, that my "Fluff" actually Fluffed back up after it became room temperature (I had it stored in the Fridge).


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Lita
> 
> I didn't know ST'icals was launching a Kidz Line.
> 
> I did a brief review in that ST'icals thread, that my "Fluff" actually Fluffed back up after it became room temperature (I had it stored in the Fridge).



Yea an email went out today about it.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> The last 2-3 times I ordered from CM, it came super fast.
> 
> Yeah, what made me think about Olive You, is because I just ordered a Honey Mask from CM.
> 
> Yep. Hot Pank Tube.


 ok so curlmart may be off my ish list.  maybe

i forgot all about honey mask. that was a really good conditioner for such a low price.

everytime they change the packaging you know what that means


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@chebaby

Yeah, you should give CM another chance...

I picked up x2 - x3 Jars of _Olive You_ for $10.00 from either Nounou's Boutique or Naturally The Store (both gone now)

I agree that Honey Mask is great for 10 bucks

Yep Girl. Hot Pank Tube.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

cherbaby

MHC I still have:
Olive You x2
Buttery Soy
Sophia's Old Fashion Grease
Honey Hemp Hair Spread
Honey Horsetail Reconstructor
*waiting on Honey Hair Mask*

I wouldn't mind having So Deep and the Papaya Hair Paste or a few other DC'ers.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Yeah, you should give CM another chance...
> 
> I picked up x2 - x3 Jars of _Olive You_ for $10.00* from either Nounou's Boutique or Naturally The Store* (*both gone now*)
> 
> I agree that Honey Mask is great for 10 bucks
> 
> i may give cm another chance. i dont know. with all these new brands popping up i have so m any things i want to try.
> Yep Girl. Hot Pank Tube.


 


IDareT'sHair said:


> @cherbaby
> 
> MHC I still have:
> Olive You x2
> *Buttery Soy*
> Sophia's Old Fashion Grease
> Honey Hemp Hair Spread
> Honey Horsetail Reconstructor
> *waiting on Honey Hair Mask*
> 
> I wouldn't mind having *So Deep* and the *Papaya Hair Paste* or a few other DC'ers.


 i have the buttery soy. gotta use it up this winter before it goes bad. ive had it over a year now im sure.

i didnt like theseerplexed and the she paste i think its called. hated it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

Her DC'ers for 8oz's are way overpriced. 

I had the Molasses DC'er and either Sold or Swapped it. 

 It was suppose to be really good.

OT:  I used SD's Nourish Oil tonight.  Lawd it smells like BSP on Steroids.  

Will try to save this for Fall & hope it doesn't go bad.erplexed


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shipped:
Curlmart
Hairveda
Komaza
Naturelle Grow


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

Speaking of MHC, her Lotions were really nice too.  

The best to catch her is on BF otherwise you can KIM

Excellent CS & Fast Shipping, just not cost effecctive.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Her DC'ers for 8oz's are way overpriced.
> 
> I had the Molasses DC'er and either Sold or Swapped it.
> 
> It was suppose to be really good.
> 
> OT: I used SD's Nourish Oil tonight. Lawd it smells like BSP on Steroids.
> 
> Will try to save this for Fall & hope it doesn't go bad.erplexed


 yes they are WAY over priced but i do love the olive you and honey. those are the only ones i liked. she had one with horsetail that i had high hopes for and then didnt like it at all.

i heard that SD smelled good. i always buy oils and dont use them
i think her shelf life on most things is only 6 monthserplexed


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Speaking of MHC, her Lotions were really nice too.
> 
> The best to catch her is on BF otherwise you can KIM
> 
> Excellent CS & Fast Shipping, just not cost effecctive.


 i figured her lotions were the bomb when Fab bought a bunch of them i was like dang fab dont play lol. ive never tried them but i thought they were pretty thin.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> yes they are WAY over priced but i do love the olive you and honey. those are the only ones i liked.* she had one with horsetail that i had high hopes for and then didnt like it at all*.
> 
> i heard that SD smelled good. i always buy oils and dont use them
> *i think her shelf life on most things is only 6 months*erplexed


 
chebaby

Yeah the Honey & Horsetail Reconstructor  I have that.  

SSI Okra Winfrey & Claudie both have top notched Reconstructors

Yeah, very short shelf life. 

Lemme go stick that Oil in the Fridge


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Yeah the Honey & Horsetail Reconstructor I have that.
> 
> SSI Okra Winfrey & Claudie both have top notched Reconstructors
> 
> Yeah, very short shelf life.
> 
> Lemme go stick that Oil in the Fridge


 girl dont even talk to me about okra and claudie they got me sprung with the reconstructors. even though i probably wont buy from claudies for a while okra got me so in love. i actually used it today and can still smell it every time i turn my head.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *i figured her lotions were the bomb when Fab bought a bunch of them i was like dang fab dont play lol*. ive never tried them *but i thought they were pretty thin.*


 
chebaby

And she bought alla mine too  Yes, they are thin.  And what she didn't get...beauty diderplexed


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> And she bought alla mine too Yes, they are thin. And what she didn't get...beauty diderplexed


 i should have know they bought you out


----------



## Lita

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Lita
> 
> I didn't know ST'icals was launching a Kidz Line.
> 
> I did a brief review in that ST'icals thread, that my "Fluff" actually Fluffed back up after it became room temperature (I had it stored in the Fridge).



IDareT'sHair Glad your fluff came back...

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Lita

It was fine once it became Room Temperature.  

I will pull out the Marula soon.  What were your thoughts afain on that one?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@chebaby

Evenin' Ms. Che-Lady!

Man...I got a boat-load of stuff coming and nothing has gotten here yet.erplexed  

Where my stuff at?


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Evenin' Ms. Che-Lady!
> 
> Man...I got a boat-load of stuff coming and nothing has gotten here yet.erplexed
> 
> Where my stuff at?


 hey T
what you got coming?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Lita @Golden75 @Ltown @Brownie518 @Beamodel @curlyhersheygirl @Babygrowth

This might be on my next to try" list 

http://www.etsy.com/shop/NaturesEgo?ref=ss_profile


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> hey T
> what you got coming?


 
chebaby

Well...Lemme see

Curlmart
ED JBCO *newports 1 hunnens*
MHC Honey Mask
CR Hair Pomade
Hairveda
x2 Avosoya Oils
Kizuri
x2 Olive Shea Butters
x1 Castor Hair Creme
x1 Olive Moisture Milk
Soultanicals
x16oz Knot Sauce
KomazaHairCare
x2 Scalp Butters 
Naturelle Grow
x1 Pomade

That 'might' be it?


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Lita @Golden75 @Ltown @Brownie518 @Beamodel @curlyhersheygirl @Babygrowth
> 
> This might be on my next to try" list
> 
> http://www.etsy.com/shop/NaturesEgo?ref=ss_profile



Pusha, lol 
IDareT'sHair


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel

Don't they look good?


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair

Yup, that's problem #1. Lol


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Well...Lemme see
> 
> Curlmart
> ED JBCO *newports 1 hunnens*
> MHC Honey Mask
> CR Hair Pomade
> Hairveda
> x2 Avosoya Oils
> Kizuri
> x2 Olive Shea Butters
> x1 Castor Hair Creme
> x1 Olive Moisture Milk
> Soultanicals
> x16oz Knot Sauce
> KomazaHairCare
> x2 Scalp Butters
> Naturelle Grow
> x1 Pomade
> 
> That 'might' be it?


 i should have asked what dont you have coming

i really might get some of that kizuri. it sounds good.


----------



## EnExitStageLeft

IDareT'sHair said:


> http://www.etsy.com/shop/NaturesEgo?ref=ss_profile



The Yucca Root Cowash tho......


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *i should have asked what dont you have coming*
> 
> i really might get some of that kizuri. it sounds good.


 
@chebaby

And I just got that 'stuff' from M-Day. 

Imma really try to hold-off on anything else until July 4th.

You should try some Kizuri.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

EnExitStageLeft

All that little stuff sounds good.  And with a Ayurvedic 'Flair'.


----------



## natura87

Has Soultanicals shipping gotten better?


----------



## EnExitStageLeft

IDareT'sHair

She have any sales? If so, I may bite. The cowash and hibiscus tonic has my mouth watering


----------



## IDareT'sHair

EnExitStageLeft

I just spotted this vendor tonight.  I'll have to convo her at some point (in a very 'user' friendly way to see waz up)....

natura87

We'll see.erplexed  I honestly don't think it has improved (probably).  

And with the Freebie or Fan Fridays err Friday and now the intro of the Kidz Line, I don't look for it to 'improve' for a while.


----------



## natura87

I want some Soultanicals!!! I just want to buy it but I dont want to wait an eternity.


----------



## Lita

Finished-

HQ-Moisture Rich Poo (Don't know) if I'll repurchase..She has to have a great sale & flat shipping & faster shipping....I really like this,but oh,well.

MD-Vanilla Dc

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita

IDareT'sHair said:


> Lita
> 
> It was fine once it became Room Temperature.
> 
> I will pull out the Marula soon.  What were your thoughts afain on that one?



IDareT'sHair Hi! My favorite between the two is fluff..Marula,seems more like a spring/summer moisturizer..You have to reapply next day..It's a nice rinse..Fluff you can use all year round....

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Lita

And I love the Cleansing Conditioners.  I have several things left:

x1 16oz Mango & Hibiscus DC'er
x1 16oz Peppermint DC'er
x2 16oz Coconut Lime Cleansers
x1 8oz Coconut Lime Oil
x1 8oz The Slip Detangler *free*


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Lita said:


> Hi! My favorite between the two is fluff..*Marula*,*seems more like a spring/summer moisturizer..You have to next day* *It's a nice rinse*..Fluff you can use all year round....
> 
> Happy Hair Growing!


 
@Lita

Thanks Lady! Ill try it both ways! Finished up Fluff *no back ups*


----------



## Lita

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Lita
> 
> Thanks Lady! Ill try it both ways! Finished up Fluff *no back ups*



IDareT'sHair Your Welcome! Keep us posted.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Lita  HQS Shipping prices were terrible this Sale.


----------



## Lita

IDareT'sHair said:


> Lita  HQS Shipping prices were terrible this Sale.



IDareT'sHair Glad I stayed away..Always something with HQ..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Lita

I hate when Shipping is almost twice the discount.......

Doesn't that new line NaturesEgo sound interesting?


----------



## Lita

Washed & Dc..Used Shi scalp detox in the front/HQ moisture rich in the back..MD sweet milk Dc 1hr,HH moisture riser to rinse,HH Marshmellow leave-in,HV silica tea spritz on scalp..Rubbed Nubian Heriatage Honey Black seed cream & Sealed with Honey Black seed oil....Hair is in 5 braids..Will blow dry later.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Lita
> 
> I hate when Shipping is almost twice the discount.......
> 
> Doesn't that new line NaturesEgo sound interesting?



IDareT'sHair Hope she has some kind of discount..Getting Cart ready..lol..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Lita

I need to do a quick look at my Marie Dean Stash. 

I sold *Fab* several items a while back and forgot exactly what all I sold her....

Sweet Milk was one of my Favs from that line.

I do know I still have x1 12oz Coffee & Kokum, a couple oils (Bobab & the Argan one) and maybe a few DC'ers left.


----------



## Brownie518

Finished up...
 HV pH Rinse
 Shi Naturals tea
 Naturelle Grow Parsley pomade
 SD Satin Smooth hair cream

divachyk
Im loving Hairitage Soft Coconut Marshmallow, Hydratherma Naturals lotion, Knot Sauce, abd Silk Dreams Mocha hair milk. They are working very well for me in this funky weather. Im sealing with Nourush Oil mostly.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

Thanks again for the Nourish.  I really like it alot. 

You can also send me the Creme de la stuff to try when you send the JBCO since it was a miss for you.


----------



## Ltown

Hi ladies, those who use Ayunatural its open again. here is the email I received. 


My well-wishes to everyone. This is an update on the current state of AyurNatural Beauty, as many have been wondering these last few months. I'm happy to announce that the store is open for business once again. I actually opened the store this past Friday quietly in order to get a lay of the land, so to speak-the goal being to see what the regular, day to day customer base was like now as opposed to back in September 2012 when the store was closed. 

Greetings to everyone. My name is Clay. Until now, I've been the co-owner in the background. From AyurNatural Beauty's inception, it was agreed between Ekua and I that she would more so be the face of the business. Between us, we figured she had the nicer face. It was the dimples! Nevertheless, Ekua handled the inventory/ shipping and communicating with the public while I more so handled the business side of things as well as the marketing to increase traffic to the site. I handled some of the customer service as well. Many of you have actually spoken to me before, but you don't even realize it. Some of you may remember the first 2 versions of AyurNatural Beauty's site. Templates for the most part, as we couldn't afford a custom design at that point, but I added the subtle little nuances to make it our own.

Neither one of us specialized in anything having to do with running a business or website. We just had to do a whole lot of reading. All the time. Endlessly. Until we got headaches. Nevertheless, what exists now is the culmination of all those efforts. 
Some people have been wondering and speculating as to new ownership and thus maybe new policies which may lower the standard created by AyurNatural Beauty since 2009. I'm here to assuage those fears. There is no new ownership, hence the title of the email. Ekua and I first met back in 2007 and had been trying several entrepreneurial endeavors for a couple of years before this one sort of fell into our laps, quite by accident. Yet, the accident yielded more success for us than anything we tried previously.

I don't want to make this message too long. Maybe one day I'll post a sort of historicity of AyurNatural Beauty on the site. For now, the condensed version will have to suffice. Ekua's departure from the business last year saddened me. Just a couple of days ago, I expressed to her that it felt so weird doing this without her. Nevertheless, life is just like that sometimes. Who knows what the future may hold. What I did know was that I didn't want to dissolve AyurNatural Beauty. I think it still has a lot of life left in it! 
I've worked very hard over the last few months in order to get what was needed in order to continue doing business. It wasn't easy at all and things didn't exactly go according to plan either. Nevertheless, I had to make it happen.

Stay tuned to the Facebook page for giveaways in the near future and I will also be sending out occasional discount coupons to some of our oldest customers going all the way back to the Ecrater days where AyurNatural Beauty began. The Native Remedies line has been discontinued for now. Efforts are on the way to find a replacement supplier. Also note that prices have been lowered on several popular items.

With that said, I'm pleased to announce to you all, again, that AyurNatural Beauty is open for business!


BACK IN STOCK!





Indigo Powder

Cassia Hair Treatment

Jamila Henna

Amla Powder

Cassia Powder 

Tulsi Powder

Manjistha Powder

Kapur Kachri

Orange Peel Powder

Hibiscus Petal Powder

Fenugreek Powder

Vadik Herbs Hair Oils

Tropic Isle Living Products


----------



## natura87

Thats a lot of words!!! I skimmed. I dont even know who Ayurnatural Beauty is.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Hey divas I received my MJ, HH and NG orders today


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Hey Ms. Ladies! My Swap from @Golden75 came today. @curlyhersheygirl did yours come?

Also today I got:
Naturelle Grow
Komaza
*Some Bath Stuff*
Hairveda


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair Not today.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ltown

Thanks for the update on Ayur.  Good info!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl

....lemme find that tracking #


----------



## Brownie518

I skimmed it, too natura87 ...wayy too much for me but I will go check it out, see what's changed.

It is so hot today!!!! Like 96 or some sh*t....not my style at all. But this Soft Coconut Marshmallw is doing me right.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518

It's about the same here Ms. B 

93-96:heated:

I'll be running through these Lotions real quick if it keeps it up


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair

I went shopping early this morning and won't be going back out. I'm sitting here making my reup list, about to order so I can be ready for a little no buy time.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

I'm good.  My Kizuri shipped today.... So that & Curlmart is the only thing I'm waiting on

And unless somebody has a Crazy, I'gnant, Stupid Sale...I will try to hold it down until July 4th.


----------



## Brownie518

Yeah the 4th sounds good. IDareT'sHair  should be nice sales.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

Gurl...Lawd knows I hope I can make it.... 

There isn't anything I want/need unless somebody does something Stoopid.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518

I pulled out the Herbal Blends 12oz for tomorrow. 

I wonder if I should put the Chamomile & Aloe or the Slippery Elm also in Rotation?

I'm thinking about rotating x2 Naturelle Grow's

OT:  I killed some HTN Follicle Booster today too.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair

I love me some Herbal Blends. The Chamomile and Slippery, too. I usually keep 2 NGs open, usually Herbal and something else.

I want 2 more 16oz Okra Reconstructors...that stuff is too good


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

I saw your Review on b.a.s.k. Whiskey Vanilla "Soak" I really like that stuff.  

I've used it 2-3 times and it barely has a dent in it and I'm extremely Heavy Handed.

I like that one.  Glad I got a back up.  Although, I think this will last me a while.  

They recommend x2 per month, which is what I plan to do.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

I haven't pulled out my Okra Winfrey in a minute. 

Imma work my way through my MHC Honey Horsetail Reconstructor 1st.  Or rotate the MHC with Okra Winfrey.


----------



## chebaby

chello 
today i had to do my hair twoce i used ssi curl cream instead of coco curls and that was a BIG mistake. i had to hop back in the shower, shampoo with cd black vanilla and then didnt even have time to condition so i just added kbb sa and coco curls. my hair looks good and feels just ok.

this weekend i will be doing a serious deep condition treatment with maybe olive you or something. and i need to get my hands on more kinky curly come clean because i dont like cd black vanilla anymore. its still good but it just doesnt clean as well. its too much moisture and not too much cleansing.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

Hi Che!


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Hi Che!


 hey

heres a list of things i want to buy

kbb mask
kbb complete hair conditioner
kbb cream
kbb sa
kinky curly come clean
trader joes nourish spa conditioner
giovanni direct leave in


----------



## natura87

Stopped into Walgreens on a whim...Shea Moisture Body products are on clearance for 6.99 and there is a 2.00 coupon...and the hair stuff is BOGO...so yeah.I should be good on body stuff for a while. The deal was just too good to pass up. My Walgreens now carried the  Black Soap line and the yellow restoring elixer so I grabbed that becuase of the BOGO. My hair is still uber soft from last week ad I could get a few more days out of this hair but I think its time to wash.

Oh, and my Walmart is starting to carry Shea Moisture. It's about time.


----------



## Lita

It's 93 here..I just finished blow frying my hair I used MHC Soy Butter...Hair is in 3 large braids..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> hey
> 
> heres a list of things i want to buy
> 
> *kbb mask*
> *kbb complete hair conditioner*
> *kbb cream*
> *kbb sa*
> *kinky curly come clean*
> *trader joes nourish spa conditioner*
> *giovanni direct leave in*


 
chebaby

At least all of this is on the ground.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Lita

I  MHC Buttery Soy!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Thinking about doing a 'dry' cowash tomorrow with HV's Red Tea & Argan under Saran Wrap, Plastic Cap & Wig.

Coming home rinsing it out and DC'ing w/Naturelle Grow Herbal Blends.


----------



## Brownie518

I plan to wash again Saturday morning. I'm going to do the same routine, oil prepoo, Okra for about 30 min , wash, then DC with Vanilla Silk. Tea rinse. Leave in SSI Tahitian Vanilla with Soft Coconut Marshmallow. Seal with Nourish...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

I need to start writing stuff down more & comparing my results.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Lawd...I forgot I am waiting on that 16oz Knot Sauce. 

I just remembered this.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair said:


> Lawd...I forgot I am waiting on that 16oz Knot Sauce.
> 
> I just remembered this.



That's a great idea


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Beamodel

I found a nice "Journal" someone sent me a while back. 

I need to start writing down different results, Regimens & different Combos in there so I can have something to refer back to.


----------



## Lita

IDareT'sHair said:


> Lita
> 
> I  MHC Buttery Soy!



IDareT'sHair Girl,me too..I normally use this during fall/winter,but I ran out of Sabinio to blow dry,so I decided to add moisture,moisture & more moisture..The Buttery Soy did very well...I notice my strands are looking thicker,new roots coming in nice..Just have to do my ends.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita

I want my HH to ship..lol

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita

IDareT'sHair said:


> Brownie518
> 
> I need to start writing stuff down more & comparing my results.



IDareT'sHair Brownie518 I keep notes,on what worked/didn't even with the vitamins I take,what caused Negitive reactions/what worked very well...Skincare items too....I haul big with skincare.

*I notice with this new combo of vits,hair is coming in all over in places I never had hair..lol

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Lita said:


> *I keep notes,on what worked/didn't even with the vitamins I take,what caused Negitive reactions/what worked very well...*Skincare items too....I haul big with skincare.
> 
> *I notice with this new combo of vits,hair is coming in all over in placed I never had hair..lol
> 
> Happy Hair Growing!


 
Lita

You're a Smart Lady!  I should have been doing this a couple years ago.


----------



## Lita

IDareT'sHair said:


> Lita
> 
> You're a Smart Lady!  I should have been doing this a couple years ago.



IDareT'sHair I got tired of wasting money..lol..I carefully read  ingredients & say..No way & put it back/or click to another item...Or,say yes,I'll give this a try.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Lita

I'll start keeping a little 'Journal' that will give me something fun to do the month of June while waiting on these 4th of July Sales.....

Using HTN Follicle Booster and Kizuri Creme before Slapping on this crazy wig & going out in this heat.

I think it's just suppose to be 89-90 today


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Lita

Really looking forward to coming home steaming with this Naturelle Grow Herbal Blend.  

This will be my 1st time using one of her 'newer' DC'ers.  When I first started out with her, she just had x1 DC x1 Moisturizer and x2 Cleansing Conditioners and an Oil.


----------



## Lita

IDareT'sHair said:


> Lita
> 
> Really looking forward to coming home steaming with this Naturelle Grow Herbal Blend.
> 
> This will be my 1st time using one of her 'newer' DC'ers.  When I first started out with her, she just had x1 DC x1 Moisturizer and x2 Cleansing Conditioners and an Oil.



IDareT'sHair Let us know how you like the herbal blends,I know it keeps shedding away..My hair felt really strong after I washed it out/I rinsed with Darcy's pumpkin..Nice combo.

I hope vendors have a nice 4th July sale..I want to try blue roze..

*Yes,it's muggy here..I was going to put my AC in,but the weather report said things will cool back down..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Lita

I shole hope it cools back down.  

We are suppose to have Thunder Storms today & tomorrow.

I wanna try that Blue Rose too.

I pulled Herbal Blends, Chamomile & Aloe and a Slippery Elm to put in rotation.  

Although, this would really be a good time to use some of my Fruity smelling Jasmine Bath & Beauty that I like to pull out in the Summer.....


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair No package today. Hopefully I'll get it tomorrow


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl

So Sorry Ms. Curly!  I am so Outdone!....

And wouldn't you know I can't find that durn tracking # anywhere.  I've torn up my House, Purse & Car looking for that receipt.  It's not like me to throw something that Valuable away. ... 

I mailed both yours and Golden's the same day (Tuesday) and she got hers yesterday.  And hers was 1st class no tracking.  

Yours was Priority & Tracking and was suppose to get there yesterday.

Let's hope tomorrow.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My Curlmart came today and some Oils for my House from The Body Shop.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Duplicate Post......................


----------



## Brownie518

Hey ladies...

What's Blue rose??? IDareT'sHair Lita


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair I'm not sure whats going on with USPS. Lets hope they didn't damage it like they did with a package mkd sent me and all I got was the mangled envelope almost a month after she mailed it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl

It was in a box.  I'm kicking my behind 7 ways from Sunday for misplacing that receipt.  I'll be at the P.O Monday a.m. having them trace it.  They know me there.  

So I'm sure it won't be a problem.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

http://www.etsy.com/shop/BlueRozeBeauty?ref=shop_name_search_sugg


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> Brownie518
> 
> http://www.etsy.com/shop/BlueRozeBeauty?ref=shop_name_search_sugg



IDareT'sHair This shop looks interesting.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl

Yeah, it's been gettin' some love in some of the other threads


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

I'll have to check those threads out to see what folks are saying.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl @Brownie518 @Lita

Did anybody get the Freebie Friday? B1 Kink Drink G 1 1/2 off?? I passed.

I have x1 16oz of Wrappers Delifght & x1 16 oz Sorell's.  They should get me throught the Summer.

btw: My Knot Sauce Shipped.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl @Brownie518 @Lita
> 
> *Did anybody get the Freebie Friday? B1 Kink Drink G 1 1/2 off?? I passed.*
> 
> *I have x1 16oz of Wrappers Delifght & x1 16 oz Sorell's. They should get me throught the Summer.*
> 
> *btw: My Knot Sauce Shipped.*


 
@curlyhersheygirl


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair I didn't get any


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl

Yeah, I will use caution/restraint because of the long wait times.


----------



## Ltown

Hi ladies! 

I haven't brought anything for a while, IDareT'sHair, i'm get some okra reconstructor.


----------



## Lita

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl @Brownie518 @Lita
> 
> Did anybody get the Freebie Friday? B1 Kink Drink G 1 1/2 off?? I passed.
> 
> I have x1 16oz of Wrappers Delifght & x1 16 oz Sorell's.  They should get me throught the Summer.
> 
> btw: My Knot Sauce Shipped.



IDareT'sHair Hi! Didn't get anything from Soultincals this time..I plan to order from another vendor today..I'm pretty stocked for now..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita

IDareT'sHair said:


> Brownie518
> 
> http://www.etsy.com/shop/BlueRozeBeauty?ref=shop_name_search_sugg



IDareT'sHair Brownie518 Have stuff in a cart already..Waiting for a sale..lol..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita

Spritz my roots/length with Soultincals wrappers delight,HH Marshmellow & sealed with Rice bran oil...

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Brownie518

Lita said:


> IDareT'sHair Brownie518 Have stuff in a cart already..Waiting for a sale..lol..
> 
> Happy Hair Growing!


Lita  me too!!! 
I didn't get any Soultanicals. I will be reupping on Wrappers Delight before I run out.  I'm good for w while, though.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Pulled out Mega-Tek this a.m. 

I'll use it for a few weeks to try to kick off a little Summer Growth Spurt.

Finished up: 
x1 BFH Espresso x1 b/u
x1 Kizuri Castor Oil Lotion x1 b/u on the way.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ltown

Yeah...That Okra Winfrey is some good stuff!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl

Gimme the Good News Ms. Curly-Ms. Curly! *crosses fingers*


----------



## Babygrowth

Hey y'all! I finally finished my 16oz jar of Naturelle Grow Slippery elm. I will definitely repurchase because its excellent on "dirty" hair as a prepoo with tea underneathe... soo far I love her intense DC and I like the Slippery Elm. I hope I love the herbal blends, aloe and avocado, and the orange and hibiscus...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Babygrowth

I'm just startng on my Naturelle Grow DC'ers!  So far so good with Herbal Blends.  

Will also be rotating Slippery Elm and also Chamomile & Aloe.


----------



## Babygrowth

Let me know how they work for you. I never really wanted the chamomile but the Aloe has always been trying to tempt me! IDareT'sHair


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Babygrowth

Right.  I know about 'temptation'  It's actually Chamomile, Aloe, Burdock


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My Kizuri is Out for Delivery!


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> curlyhersheygirl
> 
> Gimme the Good News Ms. Curly-Ms. Curly! *crosses fingers*



IDareT'sHair It didn't arrive


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl

You are Kidding!

Welp.  So much for Priority Mail & Tracking.....


----------



## Lita

Hair/skin took a beating today,in this super hot sun..I was in it at the hottest times.,

Soultincals wrappers delight spritz,Amaka coconut/honey Ayurvedic hair cream,HV Jardin conditioning oil to seal...,Hair is feeling fabulous.,Did a lite facial,skin feels nice & looks rosy.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Beamodel

Maybe it's the Kamaza care protein strengthener i just used for the first time but right now all my baby daddy products aren't working for me. No soft coconut marshmallow, no Shea what Deux, no Jessie curl deep treatment, NADA!

Is this normal for those of you whom have tried that protein treatment?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl

Hey Curly!  Did that other item arrive you were also waiting on?

You know this is really bothering me right?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Beamodel

Is it the spritz protein RX?  I don't think I remember having that problem, but I do remember reading mixed reviews a good while ago.

I have used that one, and the Honeycomb Rejuventor (which was discontinued).


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair said:


> Beamodel
> 
> Is it the spritz protein RX?



IDareT'sHair

No, it's not a spritz it's a cream. I think they changed it from a spritz to a conditioner type cream a while ago. 

http://www.komazahaircare.com/protein-hair-strengthener.html


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Beamodel

No, I never tried that one. The Spritz must have been replaced with this one. 

It may have been too strong for you. 

I know was a consesus a while back, that their proteins tend to be a little on the strong side.


----------



## natura87

Finaly shampoo'd my hair with Shea Moisture Moisture retention shampoo (brownish bottle). ITS GONE!!!

DC'ing my hair with the Loreal Total Repair 5 Damage Erasing Balm. Went on well, great slip, great smell, very inexpensive and goes on sale often.


----------



## natura87

Its so darn hot, all of my butters are melting. I have to put them in the closet in a dark cold corner or I will have a ton of oils. I dont mind oils but I like my butters.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair

Thanks girly. Yea, prob so. This stuff is pure protein. I will stick with SSI Okra reconstructor from now on.


----------



## Brownie518

Beamodel

I think you're right and that used to be that Protein spray. I used to use it but it was way too strong for my hair. I use lighter proteins (Aphogee 2 Min, Okra Winfrey, Claudie's Reconstructor, Claudie's Protein, etc)


----------



## Lita

Beamodel said:


> IDareT'sHair
> 
> No, it's not a spritz it's a cream. I think they changed it from a spritz to a conditioner type cream a while ago.
> 
> http://www.komazahaircare.com/protein-hair-strengthener.html



Beamodel I used the spritz version like IDareT'sHair & Brownie518 and I would use a heavy cond to rinse it out & a heavy moisturizing Dc/heavy duty leave-in..My hair was shed free for more then a week/very strong & healthy...
I can only imagine the new kind.

*its great for someone experiencing breakage/extreme shedding.


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Beamodel

Thanks for the input 

Brownie518
Lita
IDareT'sHair


----------



## natura87

My apartment is so hot right now its like I am using a steamer. It is barely June. What is this!!I dont like it one bit.


 Just might have to leave this in overnight, cuz I'm not gonna wash it out and have my hair dry into a shrively mess. I think this might be a keeper though. And for only 5 bucks.


----------



## divachyk

Beamodel, hope your hair feels better soon. Try increasing your cowash frequency and baggy o/n (may have to baggy multiple nights) to restore moisture. I know this all too well. Low porosity hair protein overloads so quickly.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Lita  Mernin' Ms. Lita


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel  Yep. Lita Brownie518 are right.  

It is good for Breakage, Shedding etc...I wish Shay72 was still here, she was a STAN for Komaza.  She was rhe one that put me on KomazaHairCare.

At the time I was using the Protein Rx and the Honecomb Rejuenator, I was having some "serious" issues.

Up that Moisture Lady!


----------



## Lita

IDareT'sHair said:


> Lita  Mernin' Ms. Lita



IDareT'sHair Hey! The weather here is much better today.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair & divachyk

I've been having a lil breakage and major shedding. I used it bc I haven't done a hard core treatment in like forever. I guess I'm gonna use tea rinses now to help combat my summer shedding.


----------



## Lita

IDareT'sHair I'm loving HV Jardin conditioning oil..My hair is soo soft.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Lita that's good to know about the Jardin Oil. You know I STAN for HV 

@Brownie518 sent me a bottle on a swap. Can't wait to use it. 

@Beamodel Once you get your Moisture balance restored, the Komaza may help with the the breakage/shedding you've been experiencing.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Lita

You were on to something about that Kizuri Hair Creme.


----------



## divachyk

Beamodel said:


> IDareT'sHair & divachyk
> 
> I've been having a lil breakage and major shedding. I used it bc I haven't done a hard core treatment in like forever. I guess I'm gonna use tea rinses now to help combat my summer shedding.



Beamodel, I no longer do hard core protein treatments. I use Ion Effective Care. I find that I don't have to increase my moisture when using Ion. When using handmades and AOGPB, I have to cowash and baggy to balance things out. I use tea rinses or Alter Ego garlic for shedding.


----------



## Beamodel

divachyk said:


> Beamodel, I no longer do hard core protein treatments. I use Ion Effective Care. I find that I don't have to increase my moisture when using Ion. When using handmades and AOGPB, I have to cowash and baggy to balance things out. I use tea rinses or Alter Ego garlic for shedding.



divachyk
Thanks. I do have GPB. Might pull that out again and I will use tea rinses for shedding. I never tried Alter Ego though.


----------



## divachyk

Beamodel, Alter Ego is awesome! I haven't used it in a long while because I feel my shedding is reasonable with frequent tea rinsing. Back before tea rinsing, I'd pull AE Garlic out when shedding increased (usually post-TU) and it helped tremendously, not to mention instantly. I keep one on hand just in case I get some increased shedding that tea rinsing can't control.


----------



## Lita

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Lita
> 
> You were on to something about that Kizuri Hair Creme.



IDareT'sHair I like Kizuri,hope she doesn't start changing formulas & stuff..Great CS too.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Lita Don't even start. 

After I have made Kizuri my 2013 Personal Favorite New Vendor


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Rubbed in some HTN Follicle Booster.


----------



## Lita

IDareT'sHair said:


> Lita Don't even start.
> 
> After I have made Kizuri my 2013 Personal Favorite New Vendor



IDareT'sHair I know seems like when we find a new favorite,something happens with the vendor...I'm gonna keep quiet for now..lol..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Lita

Girl Imma skrait Clown  if they start changing stuff


----------



## Brownie518

Hey, ladies. Another blazing day! I can't wait for this to break. I think by Tuesday it will be down around 80. I can't wait.

I forgot to reup on my HTN but I'm okay for now. I have been tearing up Vanilla Silk DCs lately. I think I have 2 jars left. I'm either using that or Herbal Blends this week. My leave in reg will  be the same (Tahitian Vanilla with Soft Coconut Marshmallows sealed with Nourish).


----------



## Brownie518

divachyk said:


> @Beamodel, *I no longer do hard core protein treatments.* I use Ion Effective Care. I find that I don't have to increase my moisture when using Ion. When using handmades and AOGPB, I have to cowash and baggy to balance things out. *I use tea rinses or Alter Ego garlic for shedding.*



divachyk Beamodel

 at the bolded. That's me, too. I use lighter proteins like Aphogee 2 Min, Roux Mendex, Claudie's Reconstructor, HTN Protein, Okra, etc and do quick 5 minutes with them after washing, before my DC. If I find I have shedding, I do it at each wash but normally I do it every other wash. I also try to do a tea rinse or use tea under my DC every wash. Keeps the shedding at a minimum.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl

Hey Curly, keep me posted on that package tomorrow.  Every time I think about misplacing that receipt I get ill.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Okay..So I pulled out ST'icals Curl Elastic for Tuesday's Cowash Day. 

But I'll have Destination Hydration close by if I need to follow up with something.erplexed

Or..I'll pull a bottle of the Mango Dip to follow up with. 

The reason I said SD-DH is because I have like a tiny corner left in the bottle.


----------



## Lita

IDareT'sHair said:


> Lita
> 
> Girl Imma skrait Clown  if they start changing stuff



IDareT'sHair lol..We both will..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My Knot Sauce should get here tomorrow


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Lita Hey Ms. Lita!  You were right. The Temperature is only suppose to be in the Mid/Low 70's this week. I'm happy.

Hoping that box for @curlyhersheygirl arrives today..seeing how it was mailed last Tuesday.


----------



## Lita

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Lita Hey Ms. Lita!  You were right. The Temperature is only suppose to be in the Mid/Low 70's this week. I'm happy.
> 
> Hoping that box for @curlyhersheygirl arrives today..seeing how it was mailed last Tuesday.



IDareT'sHair Hi! It's so nice & comfortable right now..Just took my vitamins/start my day..70's is my type of weather...

*My HH shipped.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Lita

Yes!  I'm happy.  I can ease up on feeling all hot & bothered this week under a durn WIG.  

We better enjoy this week because we know it won't last.

That ybenoshop stuff looks so delicious, but those shipping charges killed it for me.  $9.00 for x2 items  ANGTFT


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair The box arrived  thanks again. It's been in PA since Thursday


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl

That's Great News Ms. Curly!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My 16oz Knot Sauce arrived today. Thinking about getting 'something' this week. 

Kizuri has a 15% off Code out there. Or I might just get my Coffee DC'er from The Pomade Shop

I did get a little 2 oz BoBeam Oil yesterday to try. Other than Shampoo Bars and Tea Bags what else does she usually have?


----------



## chebaby

im so excited this chick is getting a new position and said she will put in a good word for me to take her place. im about to fix up my resume and make myself sound all brilliant and whatnot 

my hair shrinks up something fierce i dont mind shrinkage when my hair is long but when its short that aint even right.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@chebaby

Girl...You are already all Brilliant and What-Not. 

I sure hope you get it Che. So you can buy more stuff.

Enjoy your Short Hair, because it will be back before you know it.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Girl...You are already all Brilliant and What-Not.
> 
> I sure hope you get it Che. So you can buy more stuff.
> 
> Enjoy your Short Hair, because it will be back before you know it.


 thank you
i hope i get it too. i need the extra money for target

girl i dont exactly regrat cutting it cause ive been wanting to do it for a while. but i do wish it hurry up and grow already


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> thank you
> *i hope i get it too. i need the extra money for target*
> 
> *girl i dont exactly regrat cutting it cause ive been wanting to do it for a while.* but i do wish it hurry up and grow already


 
@chebaby

Target??? You mean Louis, Tory, Chanel & 'Nem

Girl, when it Heats Up for real, you'll be happy to have a little less hurr.:burning:


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

I can't wait to come home tomorrow & do my hair.  I might use:

Shea Moisture Purification to Cleanse with
Cowash with ST'icals Curl Elastic
Quick Protein Rx w/Claudoie Protein
Steam with Naturelle Grow's Slippery Elm


----------



## Beamodel

Speaking of doing hair. I'm gonna co cleanse mines as well with the purification mask. Co wash with Tresemme naturals and add a leave in. (Prob destination hydration - I like it better as a leave in). My hair is super thirsty since that protein treatment.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel

I'm glad you are putting that Moisture back in.  

So, when are you doing your Hair?  I might try that Slippery Elm tomorrow.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair said:


> Beamodel
> 
> I'm glad you are putting that Moisture back in.
> 
> So, when are you doing your Hair?  I might try that Slippery Elm tomorrow.



IDareT'sHair 
Tonight. It's been a very long day! I'm at math-tutoring with my son and once that is done, I'm going home to pamper myself. And my hair definitely needs some pampering right now...

My birthday is on the 12th of this month. I semi need a relaxer but I'm not ready to do it yet so I will pull out my babyliss steam flat iron so my BSL hair can swang for me on my bday lol.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel

Pampering always sounds nice! 

I pulled my stuff out for tomorrow.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> *Target??? You mean Louis, Tory, Chanel & 'Nem*
> 
> Girl, when it Heats Up for real, you'll be happy to have a little less hurr.:burning:


 sshhhhhh dont tell nobody im trying to be good right now. i hauled arse out of target when i saw all those products. i couldnt take it, i knew i was about to buy out the whole store so i ran outta there like my behind was on fire

my co wokers said the same thing: that im gonna love short hair when it heats up. i said i aint got no choice


IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> I can't wait to come home tomorrow & do my hair. I might use:
> 
> Shea Moisture Purification to Cleanse with
> Cowash with ST'icals Curl Elastic
> Quick Protein Rx w/Claudoie Protein
> Steam with Naturelle Grow's Slippery Elm


 i know you dont use much shampoo but have you tried any of the shea moisture shampoos?
i like the purification target had a whole gajillion of them i keep mentioning target cause i cant believe i walked out empty handed.
i did good


----------



## Brownie518

Hey, ladies!! I'm at work but I got the day off tomorrow. Can't wait. 

I think I might do my wash Tuesday night, since I'll be home. I want to use one of my Naturelle Grow DCs, probably Herbal Blends.


----------



## chebaby

brownie you just reminded me of NG deep conditioners lol. i put them thangs away and forgot i even had them lol.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> sshhhhhh dont tell nobody im trying to be good right now.* i hauled arse out of target when i saw all those products. i couldnt take it, i knew i was about to buy out the whole store so i ran outta there like my behind was on fire*
> 
> my co wokers said the same thing: that im gonna love short hair when it heats up. i said i aint got no choice
> 
> *i know you dont use much shampoo but have you tried any of the shea moisture shampoos?*
> *i like the purification target had a whole gajillion of them i keep mentioning target cause i cant believe i walked out empty handed.*
> *i did good*


 
chebaby

No, I haven't purchased any SM 'Poo.  You know I'm Anti-Poo (unless it's for neutralizing).

Yeah, I didn't buy anything either when I went, but I thought about getting some Ms. Jessie's Super Sweetback.  I've always been curious about that one.

Wonder if I should get a Jar of Super Sweetback???erplexed

Yeah, you gone lurve having less hair & more Conditioner



Brownie518 said:


> Hey, ladies!! I'm at work but I got the day off tomorrow. Can't wait.
> 
> *I think I might do my wash Tuesday night, since I'll be home. I want to use one of my Naturelle Grow DCs, probably Herbal Blends*.


 
Brownie518

Hey Lady B!  Lemme Pull out that Jardin Oil



chebaby said:


> *brownie you just reminded me of NG deep conditioners lol. i put them thangs away and forgot i even had them lol*.


 
chebaby

Gurl.....You need to be DC'ing like a MUG


----------



## Beamodel

I just have to say that if you all haven't tried destination hydration as a leave in, you missing out! My hair feels so soft and yummy right now. I didn't even DC. Just washed and added this as my leave in.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel

I have not.  Interesting.  I think chebaby Che said she was going to try it out as a Leave-In.

I need to go grab a Jar of Purification.  BRB


----------



## IDareT'sHair

double post....................


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair 
I really like it as a leave in better than as a cowash. I'm so low on it though. I need to reup but I can wait until she has a sale.


----------



## natura87

Braiding my hair up for a braidout tomorrow. I have to take some pictures so I want it to look really nice.

IDareT'sHair  I see why you love Hairveda. This Whiped Creme Ends Hydration is the bizness. Its one of the few things that can make KCCC work for me.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel

Yeah...I need to slow walk it into July 4th.  And use up some stuff.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

natura87

Girl...BJ know what to do.  I STAN for Hairveda. 

And I've decided to re up on that Red Roobis Tea & Argan Conditioner and another bottle of Jardin Oil during her back to School Sale.

I may get that Oil before Summa' is out tho'....


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I keep forgetting  to mention that I got a 'sample' of the New ST'icals product Miracle 7 or what ever it's called w/my order today.

It smells really good.  I wonder how you use it.  I need to read up on it.


----------



## natura87

IDareT'sHair said:


> natura87
> 
> Girl...BJ know what to do.  I STAN for Hairveda.
> 
> And I've decided to re up on that Red Roobis Tea & Argan Conditioner and another bottle of Jardin Oil during her back to School Sale.
> 
> I may get that Oil before Summa' is out tho'....




When is the back to school sale? And how long does the shipping take? Its bee awhile...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

natura87
Sometime in early August.  She may have a little something July 4th. *crosses fingers*

Shipping is 1000x better than it use to be.  Maybe 2 weeks?


----------



## natura87

IDareT'sHair said:


> natura87
> Sometime in early August.  She may have a little something July 4th. *crosses fingers*
> 
> Shipping is 1000x better than it use to be.  Maybe 2 weeks?





*takes notes*


 I've been too good on this Use 1 buy 1.  I havent hauled for de Lawd in a very long time.


----------



## Lita

Spritz my hair with Yucca mist,used Yucca thicking hair milk moisturizer,Serenzo nettle cream on scalp,Siamease twists essential butter on length..Sealed with Sunflower oil on ends...

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Brownie518

Beamodel - I'm going to have to try that Destination as a leave in next time I have some on hand. 

IDareT'sHair

So you likin that Jardin? Good, I'm glad you like it! LOL! I should do a soak with that stanker tomorrow.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

Only tried a dab so far.  Not bad!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

natura87 said:


> *takes notes*
> 
> 
> I've been too good on this Use 1 buy 1. *I havent hauled for de Lawd in a very long time.*


 
natura87

Okay...*cough*  Well in that case.......

http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=...Q-a03zqVYjE7CXOIUSlHAhA&bvm=bv.47244034,d.aWc..


----------



## Lita

IDareT'sHair Hi! Looks like another nice 70's weather day..Feels good too.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Lita

Mernin' Ms Lita 

Yes!  it is a lovely day.


----------



## Lita

IDareT'sHair said:


> Lita
> 
> Mernin' Ms Lita
> 
> Yes!  it is a lovely day.



IDareT'sHair I put rubbed a little HH coco mango pomade on my hair,just to see how it will hold my curls/waves...

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## robot.

Is this you, Mama T?  http://instagram.com/p/aJXzyaKWLO/


----------



## IDareT'sHair

robot.  Gurl.....I wish.

I don't do Instagram.


----------



## robot.

IDareT'sHair said:


> robot.  Gurl.....I wish.
> 
> I don't do Instagram.



HH posted it. It's someone's order.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> No, I haven't purchased any SM 'Poo. You know I'm Anti-Poo (unless it's for neutralizing).
> 
> Yeah, I didn't buy anything either when I went, but I thought about getting some Ms. Jessie's Super Sweetback. I've always been curious about that one.
> 
> Wonder if I should get a Jar of Super Sweetback???erplexed
> 
> Yeah, you gone lurve having less hair & more Conditioner
> 
> 
> 
> @Brownie518
> 
> Hey Lady B! Lemme Pull out that Jardin Oil
> 
> 
> 
> @chebaby
> 
> Gurl.....You need to be DC'ing like a MUG


yea i know you dont shampoo a lot but you know pj's dont really need to use products just to buy them

imma pull those ng deep conditioners out soon.



IDareT'sHair said:


> @Beamodel
> 
> I have not. Interesting. I think @chebaby Che said she was going to try it out as a Leave-In.
> 
> I need to go grab a Jar of Purification. BRB


 i sure will be using it as a leave in. probably this weekend.
i am loving that stuff


----------



## chebaby

let me tell yall some nasty embur-sing mess

so for about a month now i noticed that sometimes my hands would have a faint fishy smell. i could not for the life of me figure out why. and i had no clue where the smell was coming from. tell me why i just realized the smell is coming from coco curls styling cream it doesnt smell like that in the jar but for whatever reason it smells like that in my hair and whenever i touch my hair i smell it.
lawd i hope no one else can smell it. im going to have to replace this cream with something else. i dont know if it just doesnt react well to my natural smell or if this jar is going bad or what. i dont remember the first jar doing this.


----------



## chebaby

lmao @ robot asking if that instagram is T


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *let me tell yall some nasty embur-sing mess*
> 
> *so for about a month now i noticed that sometimes my hands would have a faint fishy smell. i could not for the life of me figure out why. and i had no clue where the smell was coming from. tell me why i just realized the smell is coming from coco curls styling cream* it doesnt smell like that in the jar but for whatever reason it smells like that in my hair and whenever i touch my hair i smell it.
> lawd i hope no one else can smell it. im going to have to replace this cream with something else. i dont know if it just doesnt react well to my natural smell *or if this jar is going bad or what. *i dont remember the first jar doing this.


 
@chebaby

..............



chebaby said:


> lmao @ robot asking if that instagram is T


 
Question: (For you & Curly) Should I get the Super Sweetback? I know you and @curlyhersheygirl are familiar with Ms. Jessie's.

What do ya'll think?


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> ..............
> 
> 
> 
> Question: (For you & Curly) Should I get the Super Sweetback? I know you and @curlyhersheygirl are familiar with Ms. Jessie's.
> 
> What do ya'll think?


  i have to admit i was pleased with both her deep conditioners. i actually like the rapid recovery better, but they are both good.


girl, walking around with a fishy head and fishy hands so embur-sing


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *i have to admit i was pleased with both her deep conditioners. i actually like the rapid recovery better, but they are both good.*
> 
> 
> *girl, walking around with a fishy head and fishy hands so embur-sing*


 
chebaby

I had a Target Cart sitting out there.  

I should get both, but they're so full of Mineral Oils & Thangs...

See I just talked myself out of getting them (for now).

*cackles at you & them stanky Fishy Coco Curls hands


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> I had a Target Cart sitting out there.
> 
> I should get both, but they're so full of Mineral Oils & Thangs...
> 
> See I just talked myself out of getting them (for now).
> 
> *cackles at you & them stanky Fishy Coco Curls hands


 and you know i love me some coco curls what is im gonna do now? guess i gotta buy more products to find something as good as coco curls

yea and since you dont shampoo you dont wanna use something packed full of mineral oil.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

You gotta use stuff up faster.  Or buy a small Fridge.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> You gotta use stuff up faster. Or buy a small Fridge.


 you think it went bad?

ill be using more now that im co washing daily.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Lita

I used ST'icals Curl Elastic as a R/O today. I know you said you had a love/hate with this product. 

What was it?   can't remember what you said....

I liked it.  The reason I probably wouldn't repurchase it (unless there was a good Sale, is because it's only 8 oz's.

They sent a sample of the 7 day Moisture stuff. I might order a jar since it ships free and we get that `15%.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

Either Bad or on the way to smelling like the back of Red Lobster on a hot sunny day.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Either Bad or on the way to *smelling like the back of Red Lobster on a hot sunny day.*


  its already there. well maybe not as bad. but when i got in my hot car today chile i was tempted to run in the house and wash  my hair again.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby


.......One of them 'natural' ingredients went rank on you.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> 
> .......One of them 'natural' ingredients went rank on you.


 LAWD chile can you imagine when it gets really hot???? and im walking around smelling like canned fish.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> LAWD chile *can you imagine when it gets really hot????* and im walking around smelling like canned fish.


 
chebaby

No Che...I don't want to imagine.


----------



## Lita

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Lita
> 
> I used ST'icals Curl Elastic as a R/O today. I know you said you had a love/hate with this product.
> 
> What was it?   can't remember what you said....
> 
> I liked it.  The reason I probably wouldn't repurchase it (unless there was a good Sale, is because it's only 8 oz's.
> 
> They sent a sample of the 7 day Moisture stuff. I might order a jar since it ships free and we get that `15%.



IDareT'sHair Hi! Love/hate..At times it wasn't enough for my hair..No go.

Have you tried the 7 day?

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair MJ's super sweet back is on point, very moisturizing  This and the new styler are my favorites from them.


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Lita @Golden75 @Ltown @Brownie518 @Beamodel @curlyhersheygirl @Babygrowth
> 
> This might be on my next to try" list
> 
> http://www.etsy.com/shop/NaturesEgo?ref=ss_profile


 
IDareT'sHair - I know I'm late to the party, but . I think my next purchase will be from Nature's Ego and Kizuri .


----------



## Golden75

chebaby said:


> let me tell yall some nasty embur-sing mess
> 
> so for about a month now i noticed that sometimes my hands would have a faint fishy smell. i could not for the life of me figure out why. and i had no clue where the smell was coming from. tell me why i just realized the smell is coming from coco curls styling cream it doesnt smell like that in the jar but for whatever reason it smells like that in my hair and whenever i touch my hair i smell it.
> lawd i hope no one else can smell it. im going to have to replace this cream with something else. i dont know if it just doesnt react well to my natural smell or if this jar is going bad or what. i dont remember the first jar doing this.


 
chebaby - I have the same issue with BASK Silk Latte.  Smells fine in the bottle, but in my hair and hands  fishy.  I need to toss it.


----------



## Beamodel

Golden75 said:


> IDareT'sHair - I know I'm late to the party, but . I think my next purchase will be from Nature's Ego and Kizuri .



Yea I want the coconut hibiscus & coconut avocado conditioner.


----------



## chebaby

Golden75 said:


> @chebaby - I have the same issue with BASK Silk Latte. Smells fine in the bottle, but in my hair and hands  fishy. I need to toss it.


 Golden75, isnt that a mess. i mean theres no mold or anything so nothing to warn you until you walk outside with a fishy head
i really dont want to toss my coco curls i love that stuff but its gotta go.

today i wore second day hair but tomorrow i will be using ohm sweet hair pudding, then jane carter curl defining cream, then beautiful cres defining cream, then been mine curly butter and on down the line until i can find something to replace coco curls.

you know the bad thing is that DM DCC would probably work just fine but after my jar turned brown i can do it anymoreerplexed

ugggg these damn brands and their problems


----------



## Golden75

chebaby said:


> Golden75, isnt that a mess. i mean theres no mold or anything so nothing to warn you until you walk outside with a fishy head
> i really dont want to toss my coco curls i love that stuff but its gotta go.
> 
> today i wore second day hair but tomorrow i will be using ohm sweet hair pudding, then jane carter curl defining cream, then beautiful cres defining cream, then been mine curly butter and on down the line until i can find something to replace coco curls.
> 
> you know the bad thing is that DM DCC would probably work just fine but after my jar turned brown i can do it anymoreerplexed
> 
> ugggg these damn brands and their problems



chebaby -  a mess!  I've been holding on to it for months thinking something will change   but I can't use that smelly mess.  Good luck on finding a replacement.


----------



## chebaby

Golden75 said:


> @chebaby - a mess! I've been holding on to it for months thinking something will change  but I can't use that smelly mess. Good luck on finding a replacement.


 i actually have a bottle od bask latte. cant remember what smell i got it in and i havent used it in probably a year wonder if mine is fishy too.


----------



## Golden75

chebaby - I think mine was smelly out the gate.  I first tried it on dry dirty hair to detangle, so shrugged it off.  Tried again on clean hair and was :heated: Mine is a very light scent, so you'd think you could smell the funk, but nothing until its rubbed.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Golden75 @chebaby

I was driving home wondering if the McFish is some kind of preservative. What ya'll think?


----------



## chebaby

Golden75 said:


> @chebaby - I think mine was smelly out the gate. I first tried it on dry dirty hair to detangle, so shrugged it off. Tried again on clean hair and was :heated: Mine is a very light scent, so you'd think you could smell the funk, but nothing until its rubbed.


im going to try mine tonight and see what happens.



IDareT'sHair said:


> @Golden75 @chebaby
> 
> I was driving home wondering if the McFish is some kind of preservative. What ya'll think?


 i was thinking the same thing. cause theres no mold or anything.


----------



## Ltown

chebaby said:


> let me tell yall some nasty embur-sing mess
> 
> so for about a month now i noticed that sometimes my hands would have a faint fishy smell. i could not for the life of me figure out why. and i had no clue where the smell was coming from. tell me why i just realized the smell is coming from coco curls styling cream it doesnt smell like that in the jar but for whatever reason it smells like that in my hair and whenever i touch my hair i smell it.
> lawd i hope no one else can smell it. im going to have to replace this cream with something else. i dont know if it just doesnt react well to my natural smell or if this jar is going bad or what. i dont remember the first jar doing this.


 
chebaby, OMG, that suck and I'm sure its a natural product with no preservative , remember when my silk molded? reduce my stash real quick.


----------



## Golden75

Used up hqs cleansing condish today and go deep last week.  I like that cleanser.  Nice and thick.  Didn't think I'd like a thick cleanser.  Hair was very soft.  The cleanser thicker than the go deep  I like her products.  At some point I'll re-up.   

Happy to be using thangs so I can buy more


----------



## chebaby

Ltown said:


> @chebaby, OMG, that suck and I'm sure its a natural product with no preservative , remember when my silk molded? reduce my stash real quick.


 im going to check the ingredients and see if it has a preservative, i cant remember off hand.

it does make me want to reduce my stash but we know that aint happening anytime soon.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *it does make me want to reduce my stash but we know that aint happening anytime soon.*


 
chebaby

Shole Do Know.....................

Thinks about those 12 Bins over there:scratchch


----------



## MileHighDiva

Ltown said:


> chebaby, OMG, that suck and I'm sure its a natural product with no preservative , remember when my silk molded? reduce my stash real quick.



Ltown what did you have that molded? Silk Dreams, Silk Elements, or Silk Something Else?


----------



## Ltown

MileHighDiva said:


> @Ltown what did you have that molded? Silk Dreams, Silk Elements, or Silk Something Else?


MileHighDiva  it was silk dreams but she replace it but I didn't like it and send it to my girl


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Mernin' PJ's!  

Another cool day weather-wise so I'm good.  Still Mega-Tekking with Lotion.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Shole Do Know.....................
> 
> Thinks about those 12 Bins over there:scratchch


 girl you know i aint reducing nothin lol. and since aint nobody buy my stuff from the exchange forum ive been using that too only thing im really not looking forward to using is the honey chile hair love stuff


MileHighDiva said:


> @Ltown what did you have that molded? *Silk Dreams, Silk Elements, or Silk Something Else*?


  all them darn silks lol. i thought it was avocado and silk from jasmines


----------



## Brownie518

Hey ladies...i was out if town, just got back today.

Finished up another Vanilla Silk and a Kahve leave in. Backup for both. Havent purchased anything...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> girl you know i aint reducing nothin lol. and since aint nobody buy my stuff from the exchange forum ive been using that too *only thing im really not looking forward to using is the honey chile hair love stuff*
> 
> all them darn silks lol. i thought it was avocado and silk from jasmines


 

chebaby

Why Che?  Some of her stuff 'sounds' goof.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Why Che? Some of her stuff 'sounds' goof.


 but they dont smell good 
ok the conditioner and leave in smell OK. i could tolerate it but it aint the best smell. but that durn curl cream it smell like carols daughter got a hold of some old lady perfume and went to work. you know how cd dont play about her scents lol. she goes over the moon on the scents


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

Thanks for the description.  Nahhh  I won't be trying it.

My BoBeam Oil shipped.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I wanna try to use Mega-Tek for at least two weeks or until my scalp feels 'tender' whichever comes first.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Thanks for the description. Nahhh I won't be trying it.
> 
> My BoBeam Oil shipped.


 girl im telling you that smell is rank i may just toss it.


IDareT'sHair said:


> I wanna try to use Mega-Tek for at least *two weeks or until my scalp feels 'tender'* whichever comes first.


 the dedication is real


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *girl im telling you that smell is rank i may just toss it*.
> 
> *the dedication is real*


 
@chebaby

You saved me from making a bad purchaseerplexed 

Not that I was thinking about it, cause that one time I made a 'fake' cart, she invoiced me.

Girl yeah, it makes my scalp tender after a bit and I hafta' take a little break in-between. 

But it makes 1 Heck of a Protein DC'er


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> You saved me from making a bad purchaseerplexed
> 
> Not that I was thinking about it, cause that one time I made a 'fake' cart, she invoiced me.
> 
> Girl yeah, it makes my scalp tender after a bit and I hafta' take a little break in-between.
> 
> But it makes 1 Heck of a Protein DC'er


 protein is

i used okra today, although that aint much of no protein for me but still....


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> protein is
> 
> *i used okra today, although that aint much of no protein for me but still....*


 
chebaby

Okra Winfrey is a light-weight Reconstructor.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Okra Winfrey is a light-weight Reconstructor.


 yea its very light. its more of a nice moisturizing conditioner for me, i usually grab it for the smell


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@chebaby @Lita @curlyhersheygirl (and errbody else)

Koils By Nature is having a Sale = $40.00 Shea Aloe Leave-In & Butter (Moisture & Seal Combo) and $55.00 for Shea-Aloe Leave-In, Conditioner and a Butter (Condition, Moisture, Seal Combo).

While Supplies Last.  No Code Needed


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby @Lita @curlyhersheygirl (and errbody else)
> 
> Koils By Nature is having a Sale = $40.00 Shea Aloe Leave-In & Butter (Moisture & Seal Combo) and $55.00 for Shea-Aloe Leave-In, Conditioner and a Butter (Condition, Moisture, Seal Combo).
> 
> While Supplies Last. No Code Needed


 im tempted but i dont really like the leave in. i think the conditioner makes for a better  leave in actually. i havent tried her butter in years. back when i purchased it it was hard as a rock but i know you said it is creamy now.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@chebaby

You should Check out he June Sales Thread. I'm looking for something to buy. Curlmart has 30% & $5.00 Shipping.

Afroveda has 30% Good Sales out there.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> You should Check out he June Sales Thread. I'm looking for something to buy. Curlmart has 30% & $5.00 Shipping.
> 
> Afroveda has 30% Good Sales out there.


 that curlmard deal sounds good.

i have too much av as it is  although i do want some cocolate or chocolatte, i dont forgot what its called.

i will check out that thread.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

I just backed out my AV Cart. 

Don't wanna pay for Shipping.erplexed


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> I just backed out my AV Cart.
> 
> Don't wanna pay for Shipping.erplexed


 is her shipping still stupid high?

dang, now i want that cocolatte.


----------



## chebaby

yesterday i decided to use ohm sweet hair pudding by itself instead of adding a leave in under it. my hair turned out great and today i got second day hair. its frizzy because of the rain but oh well.

so for no ohm shp will replace coco curls. i really dont want to throw out my coco curls though

T, now im really thinking about AV. shame on you


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

Hmm..I was just thinking, maybe you shouldn't cause it might get hot again and it might separate during shipping from the Heat and end up being a stanky-chocolate mess.

You know how long she take to ship stuff.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Hmm..I was just thinking, maybe you shouldn't cause it might get hot again and it might separate during shipping from the Heat and end up being a stanky-chocolate mess.
> 
> You know how long she take to ship stuff.


 true. but by the time it gets here itll be winter again


----------



## Lita

Spritz with Soultincals wrappers delight,Yucca hair milk on length & Soultincals Flufflious to seal..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> true. but by the time it gets here itll be winter again


 
chebaby

It'll be your luck that she ships it on the Hottest Day of the Summa'.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Lita

Imma give Curl Elastic *2* Stars. Will not be a repurchase. I shoulda' listened to ya'll and kept my $14.00.

I'll finish it up as a cowash. Good thing for me that I always DC after cowashing. 

It's blah and uneventful.  

Hmp.  She shouldn't even market that as a DC'er and it's way worse than HH's Banana IMO. It makes that one "Shine" in fact.


----------



## Lita

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Lita
> 
> Imma give Curl Elastic *2* Stars. Will not be a repurchase. I shoulda' listened to ya'll and kept my $14.00.
> 
> I'll finish it up as a cowash. Good thing for me that I always DC after cowashing.
> 
> It's blah and uneventful.
> 
> Hmp.  She shouldn't even market that as a DC'er and it's way worse than HH's Banana IMO. It makes that one "Shine" in fact.



IDareT'sHair Hi! Worse than HH banana..Lol....Curl elastic is on my no repurchase list too..It's a nice hand soap/body wash.

*I'm still happy with Soultincals spritz..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> It'll be your luck that she ships it on the Hottest Day of the Summa'.


 right!!! just my luck.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Lita said:


> *Hi! Worse than HH banana..Lol....Curl elastic is on my no repurchase list too..It's a nice hand soap/body wash.*
> 
> **I'm still happy with Soultincals spritz..*
> 
> Happy Hair Growing!


 
@Lita Umm...

Yeah.. I didn't actually think HH Banana was that bad. 

It just wasn't worth $16.00 But this one was terrible.  

I can't imagine DC'ing with that. I shoulda' listened to ya'll.



chebaby said:


> *right!!! just my luck*.


 
@chebaby

That stuff will end up getting there looking like Chocolate milk with oil on the top......


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Got My Shipping Notice already from NaturesEgo!


----------



## FelaShrine

I wanna take advantage of curlmart's sale

do you girls like/trust that site?

how long does shipping take?

Thanks!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

FelaShrine

Great Site!  Good Sale Ships Fast.


----------



## FelaShrine

Thanks! IDareT'sHair

Do you have the code for the 30%, Im only aware of the 20% one


----------



## IDareT'sHair

FelaShrine said:


> Thanks!
> 
> *Do you have the code for the 30%, Im only aware of the 20% one*


 
FelaShrine

Nope Just the 20% + $5.00 Shipping = summer


----------



## Ltown

Hello ladies!
I'm sorry hh banana didn't work. It looked good.  I'm sticking with hv, and claudie for moisturizers, still have soultanical for detanglers, haven't brought any new comditoners lately stash is down so i will be looking at reviews and or jup on curlmart selecion.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

That HH cleansing conditioner is really great. Thanks IDareT'sHair & divachyk I'll definitely be repurchasing.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl

Did you see my post for you in ST'icals?  I agree. Hairitage's Cleansing Conditioner is very nice.


----------



## Golden75

Sigh... I think imma make a quick HH purchase   Hmmm, I do think it will be justified, I finished HQS cleanser and will be done with HV Amala cleanse I might have 2 washes left.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75 said:


> *Sigh... I think imma make a quick HH purchase*  Hmmm, I do think it will be justified, I finished HQS cleanser and will be done with HV Amala cleanse I might have 2 washes left.


 
Golden75

What you thinking about getting from HH Ms. G? 

I wish I knew how many ounces that Oil is.erplexed


----------



## Golden75

@IDareT'sHair - In my cart is dark honey, Tutti Frutti, Peach waves, the gel. I want soft coconut marsh but it's not listed. I convo'd her. So hopefully she responds before I change my mind.

ETA - T, I think you're spot on in thinking the oil is 4oz.


----------



## Brownie518

Hey ladies!
Golden75   that Soft Coconut is the bomb!!!!

IDareT'sHair  hey, lady!!


----------



## Brownie518

I love that HH Tutti Frutti, too.

I've already made a list for the end of the month. I will need Silk Dreams, Naturelle, Claudie, and HTN.


----------



## Golden75

Brownie518 said:


> Hey ladies!
> @Golden75 that Soft Coconut is the bomb!!!!
> 
> @IDareT'sHair hey, lady!!


 
Brownie518 - mmmhmmm I saw your little post in HH thread .  Everybody seems to like it.  I didn't get it before cause I have the ST knot sauce, and thought they sounded similar.  But I want it, NOW!!!


----------



## Golden75

Brownie518 said:


> I love that HH Tutti Frutti, too.
> 
> I've already made a list for the end of the month. I will need Silk Dreams, Naturelle, Claudie, and HTN.


 
I think I'll hit up SD on the next sale.  Just depends on how much stuff I get used up by then.  I know there will be some 4th July sales.  I also want some SSI and DB.


----------



## natura87

Braiding up with Jane Carter Nourish and Shine. I've slept on this for so long.


----------



## Brownie518

Golden75 said:


> I think I'll hit up SD on the next sale.  Just depends on how much stuff I get used up by then.  I know there will be some 4th July sales.  I also want some SSI and DB.



I plan to get more Vanila Silk (4), Nourish oil, Destination Hydration (2). From SSI, I need more Okra and Tahitian Vanilla leave in.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

Hey Brownie-B!  That AV Burdock Root Oil is nice!  

Now I want the Hibiscus & Mint.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

If SSI has a Sale, I might get the Tahitian Mist cause you love it so much.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair

I plan to get some of the new oils next month. I'm working through these oils I have now. So many.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> Brownie518
> 
> If SSI has a Sale, I might get the Tahitian Mist cause you love it so much.



That is my joint. You should def try it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

IDareT'sHair said:


> Hey Brownie-B!  That AV Burdock Root Oil is nice!
> 
> *Now I want the Hibiscus & Mint*.


 
Brownie518

I meant the Rose one.  The Hibiscus has MSM so I wouldn't get that one.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *I plan to get some of the new oils next month. I'm working through these oils I have now. So many*.


 
@Brownie518

So Do I. 

But for some strange reason I'm on this _Oil Kick_ right now.


----------



## Brownie518

I need to look at them all again. Check ingredients. I know I want the Burdock and one other.


----------



## Golden75

Brownie518 & IDareT'sHair - I like her scalp spritz and the moisture one.  At first I slept on them, but grew to love them, I'll have to try the Tahitian.  I want a lot from SSI, so I ain't even gonna get into that list :werd:


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *I need to look at them all again. Check ingredients. I know I want the Burdock and one other*.


 
Brownie518

I'm so glad you on! Although you're a bad influence.erplexed


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> So Do I.
> 
> 
> 
> But for some strange reason I'm on this _Oil Kick_ right now.


IDareT'sHair

I am, too. Not buying, but using them in so many ways. My hair is doing well with them. Scalp, too.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75

I want another Cocoa Crème. 

I love that Exotic Oil/Pomade tho'.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> Brownie518
> 
> I'm so glad you on! Although you're a bad influence.erplexed


IDareT'sHair

What I do?


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Golden75
> 
> I want another Cocoa Crème.
> 
> I love that Exotic Oil/Pomade tho'.


 
IDareT'sHair - never tried either, they are on my list.  Pretty much just want 1 of everything , and about 3 Avocado and Okra condishes


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *What I do?*


 
Brownie518

You know I always wanna buy everything you buy.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75 said:


> - never tried either, they are on my list. *Pretty much just want 1 of everything , and about 3 Avocado and Okra condishes*


 

Golden75

You have a good list!  I also like the Marula Hemp and the Marshmallow Crème.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75 Brownie518

I need to pull out my Coconut Souffle.  (SSI's new Butter/Crème)


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> Brownie518
> 
> You know I always wanna buy everything you buy.





I can't wait to start buying again!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

I want to buy something.  There's some pretty good Sales this weekend.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518

I forgot I bought: Grow Wild Oil from Hairitage Hydrations. Still trying to figure out how many ounces it is.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> Brownie518
> 
> I want to buy something.  There's some pretty good Sales this weekend.



I saw...but I am staying out of it. They are killin me with all the sales.


----------



## Golden75

Hit paynah on HH.  She didn't respond on SCM, I'll get it another time.  So I got the gel, dark honey, and tutti.  Nixed the peach waves, remembered I have a DB peach l.i.  I love the 20% discount!  Covers the shipping.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75

You Hauled Hard Ms. G!


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Golden75
> 
> You Hauled Hard Ms. G!


 
IDareT'sHair - I dayum sure could've done more damage, but I am controlling myself


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75 said:


> - I dayum sure could've done more damage, but *I am controlling myself*


 

Golden75

Girl...I'm trying hard.


----------



## divachyk

I finished my HH Banana a few days ago although I didn't get around to posting about it - I won't be repurchasing (unless the reformulation gets a lot of great reviews). I steamed for 30 mins and left it on an additional 30 while lounging. The end result was no different than using it as a dry DCner for about 15-30 mins. 

ETA: curlyhersheygirl and Golden75, that HH dark honey is  Tutti frutti is awesome also.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

divachyk

I will finish up the Banana as a Cowash.


----------



## felic1

I miss everyone. Use 1 buy 1 is like my LHCF homeroom.   I am prepooing with coconut and used up the Naturelle Grow is it deep or extra strength. It is the one with no flavor that should do a lot of work. I may get more later. The orange and hibiscus is working well for me as well. I am so happy today. My father is coming home from rehab tomorrow, so it is father's day isn't it? That will be good. Love ya!


----------



## natura87

I want a 16 oz Knot Sauce.


I dont even know why.


----------



## Golden75

Ended up adding the HHSCM   I'm done.


----------



## Beamodel

Golden75 said:


> Ended up adding the HHSCM   I'm done.



Golden75
I love HH Soft Coconut Marshmallow. That is my best moisturizer and leave in.


----------



## Golden75

Beamodel said:


> @Golden75
> I love HH Soft Coconut Marshmallow. That is my best moisturizer and leave in.


 
Beamodel - Yea, yea, I know .  You're another poster that made me want to try it.


----------



## Beamodel

Golden75 said:


> Beamodel - Yea, yea, I know .  You're another poster that made me want to try it.



Golden75
Lol, I know you will love it...


----------



## Ltown

Hello ladies! 

I brought jessicurl wdt, it suck that its in the bottle but its good conditioner, also got cj banana hibiscus all from cmart.


----------



## Beamodel

Ltown said:


> Hello ladies!
> 
> I brought jessicurl wdt, it suck that its in the bottle but its good conditioner, also got cj banana hibiscus all from cmart.



Ltown
I LOVE JessiCurl deep treatment old version and new. That is holy grail status for me! I wish it was back in the jar too b/c it is very hard to get the last drop out of that bottle.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Hey Girls!

Just Mega-Tek'ed up and used some Afroveda's Bobab & Burdock Root Oil.

I bought another BoBeam Oil.  I am on this oil thang right now for some reason & it was only $5.00. 

I got 2 really cheap things this week.

The BoBeam for $5.00 and that Free Komaza for $1.72


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ending up Breaking down and getting a bottle of Afroveda's Kalahari & Rose Hair Oil. (Lawd..I shole hope it don't stank like roses tho')

Anyway, I had some "points" I could apply towards the purchase + the 30% so it made it very affordable.

I don't know what it is with me & these Oils.......But I Hope it Passes SOON....


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I gotta get off this Oil High. Recently I've gotten:

x2 JBCO Extra Dark
x2 AV Babob & Burdock Root Oil
x1 Purabody Brazil Loc *swap from Lady G @Golden75
x2 BoBeam
x2 Hairveda's Avosoya (cause I thought it was being discontinued)
x1 Hairitage Hydrations 'Grow Wild"
x1 Afroveda's Kalahari & Rose

No More Oils for me!.....


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair

I only like oils for sealing so mines last me a very long time. Every so often i will do a hot oil treatment. Keep me posted on HH growth oil. She has some good stuff in there.


----------



## chebaby

i finally used sd destination hydration as a leave in and my hair loved it. i will have to get me another bottle soon. i left it all in and then scrunched in some coconut oil on my ends and today my hair looks great for second day hair. its a tad big frizzy but still nice and soft.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

Hey Lady!

What's New???


----------



## Beamodel

chebaby said:


> i finally used sd destination hydration as a leave in and my hair loved it. i will have to get me another bottle soon. i left it all in and then scrunched in some coconut oil on my ends and today my hair looks great for second day hair. its a tad big frizzy but still nice and soft.



chebaby
That's awesome. I told you destination hydration was great as a leave in. Yummy soft luscious hair!


----------



## divachyk

I need to do an HV haul soon. My Amala Cream is getting low. I should be good and ready by 4th of July. Hope she has a sale.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Beamodel

I will definitely let you know about HH's Oil.  I likey because it doesn't have MSM


----------



## Brownie518

Hey, ladies. I'm back at work...so far, no layoffs. We hear that they might get rid of 10-20% of the people here. 

So, anyway, IDareT'sHair you been goin in on oils lately!! Whats this BoBeam oil you got?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

From this Shop.  It's not listed.

Rice
Hempseed 
Grapeseed
Clary
Sage
Cedarwood
Peppermint
Vitamin E`


http://www.etsy.com/shop/BobeamProducts?ref=shop_name_search_sugg


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair

Nice blend. I vaguely remember BoBeam being mentioned before. Let me know how the oil is. I'm loving Nourish and Njoi's Ayurvedic lately.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

They are basically known for their Shampoo Bars.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> They are basically known for their Shampoo Bars.


IDareT'sHair

Ahh, okay.  Now I remember.

I used Herbal Blends DC last night.  That stuff is so good. My hair felt like heaven when I rinsed it. I'll be keeping 2 16oz jars in stash from now on.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *I used Herbal Blends DC last night.  That stuff is so good. My hair felt like heaven when I rinsed it. I'll be keeping 2 16oz jars in stash from now on.*


 
Brownie518

I Agree.  love it!  It's thebomb.com

Oh...I am trying to save my Nourish Oil for Fall.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518

I can't beweave I didn't buy anything from Curlmart 20% + $5.00 Shipping. 

Lawd knows I made up 50-11 different CM Carts this weekend.

From BeeMine, to MHC, to DB, to Jessicurl just errthang.

The only thing that would have made me hit PAYNAH was another bottle of ED JBCO and it is OOS


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair

I didn't get anything from them, either!! I didn't even go in and look. I didn't want to tempt myself. 
I can't beweave I didn't get any Soultanicals. I want more Knot Sauce and Wrapper's Delight. But she has specials every week so I can wait.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

I hope I like Sorell's?  It's not getting much love.  I'll use this one 1st.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

I'll be doing a Whiskey Soak or Volka Soak or whatever it's called on Tuesday.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

How are you using N'Jois Ayurvedic Oil? I forgot I have x2 of those...


----------



## natura87

I have most of my hair braided up, today was my off day so I lounged around. I have my crown undone but I am wearing it in an updo for a few days so right now the free hair is just adding oomph to the back. The Nourish and Shine really surprised me, I've had it so long and never did anything with it. I've been missing out. 

I'll wear these braids for a week or so and then go back to trying to use up my stash.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> I'll be doing a Whiskey Soak or Volka Soak or whatever it's called on Tuesday.





IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> How are you using N'Jois Ayurvedic Oil? I forgot I have x2 of those...


IDareT'sHair

I love that Volka!!!  I'll definitely be reupping on that one. I'm going to use it this week, too.  

I use Njoi's Oil usually by massaging it in and soaking my hair and letting it sit overnight (or all day). On my days off, I might apply some once a day before wrapping it up. It makes my scalp feel great and my hair gets so soft and shiny. I'm down to my last on that. I'll have to convo her for an 8oz bottle this week.


----------



## Lita

Spritz with Yucca,BF desert moisturizer,HH wild grow oil on roots & rice bran to seal..Hair has been nice/moist for over 12hrs & I was out doors (heat)/exposed to cold (AC) in-doors..My hair moisture held up..After midnight & it's still super soft/moist.

*Going to need a re-up,if I keep using this yucca spray.


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## chebaby

chellllllloooooooo ladies
whats going on?
i hope you guys enjoyed your weekend. im tired as heck and i agreed to work an extra shift tomorrow money money money moneeeeeeeeyyyyyyy money
i gotta get my hands on more destination hydration. i used it again today but my hair is still wet so we will see if i get as great of results as i did yesterday.


----------



## MileHighDiva

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Beamodel
> 
> I will definitely let you know about HH's Oil.  I likey because it doesn't have MSM



IDareT'sHair why are you avoiding MSM? Allergies, bad experience, or research?
 Please advise!

Sent from my Speak & Spell using LHCF


----------



## IDareT'sHair

MileHighDiva

I have a 'few' products with MSM, but try to steer clear from them.  I find them to be a bit 'drying' that's all


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

Make Dat Monnee, Make Dat Monnee, make sure you don't Hurt Nobody!:dollar: :dollar:....


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Sitting here in Hendigo.  I'll leave it in at least 2 hours and then DC.  

Used up my last little corner of Destination Hydration *speaking of DH* chebaby.

I think I may have x3 unopened bottles.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Make Dat Monnee, Make Dat Monnee, make sure you don't Hurt Nobody!:dollar: :dollar:....


 


IDareT'sHair said:


> Sitting here in Hendigo. I'll leave it in at least 2 hours and then DC.
> 
> Used up my last little corner of Destination Hydration *speaking of DH* @chebaby.
> 
> *I think I may have x3 unopened bottles*.


  you so lucky. this bottle is lasting me a long time though. i use one handfull and thats enough to co wash and leave in

what are you using after your hendigo.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

I will probably use Naturelle Grow's Herbal Blends overnight.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

What you gone do with all Dat Monnee?


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> I will probably use Naturelle Grow's Herbal Blends overnight.


 oh ok
i keep forgetting about her stuff


IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> What you gone do with all Dat Monnee?


 destination hydration is what i really want. i also want another bottle of cj daily fix and cj smoothing conditioner


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Lita

I see Kizuri has a new Oil....And You KNOW I've been on this Oil-Trip lately...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> oh ok
> *i keep forgetting about her stuff*
> 
> destination hydration is what i really want. i also want another bottle of cj daily fix and cj smoothing conditioner


 
chebaby

You really need to give her stuff a fair try.  You'll like it


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> You really need to give her stuff a fair try. You'll like it


 the only one ive tried is the avocado deep conditioner and i love it. i need to try the other ones. i purchased one with cinnamon in it and i cant seem to find it ill probably break out the coconut water or coconut milk one.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Lita
> 
> *I see Kizuri has a new Oil....And You KNOW I've been on this Oil-Trip lately...*


 
@Lita
...................


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> the only one ive tried is the avocado deep conditioner and i love it. i need to try the other ones. i purchased one with cinnamon in it and i cant seem to find it ill probably break out the coconut water or coconut milk one.


 
chebaby

I love the Herbal Blends and Slippery Elm, Burdock, Cinnamon.  I still need to try the Avocado & Chamomile.


----------



## Lita

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Lita
> ...................



IDareT'sHair Hi! Looks interesting...You know I like oils too..Dont want to overload..lol..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Lita

I know.  You know I want some.....


----------



## Lita

IDareT'sHair said:


> Lita
> 
> I know.  You know I want some.....



IDareT'sHair Sure do..lol..But,blue rose has some new products out & I have my eye on them..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Lita

I wish Blue Roze would have a Sale.


----------



## Beamodel

I just brought Camille rose Jai twisting butter for my DS. However today I used it on my new growth and my hair feels so soft and moisturized. I'm loving it. I'm only 6wks post but this stuff is feeling great!


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair Beamodel chebaby

Hey, ya'll...what ya'll talkin about? I can't wait to start buying again!!!!


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @MileHighDiva
> 
> I have a 'few' products with MSM, but try to steer clear from them.  I find them to be a bit 'drying' that's all


IDareT'sHair

I meant to ask you about the MSM, also. It definitely is drying. I make sure to use whatever oil/pomade I have on my scalp only.  

Did you use that Herbal Blends yet?


----------



## Beamodel

Brownie518 said:


> IDareT'sHair Beamodel chebaby
> 
> Hey, ya'll...what ya'll talkin about? I can't wait to start buying again!!!!



Brownie518
I just made a purchase from NaturesEgo and it arrived today. Now I'm ready to buy something again. Lol.


----------



## Brownie518

I'm dying to buy!! LOL, as usual.

What's NaturesEgo?

ETA...got it. I remember I checked them out last week.  What did you get?


----------



## Beamodel

Brownie518 said:


> I'm dying to buy!! LOL, as usual.
> 
> What's NaturesEgo?



Brownie518
http://www.etsy.com/shop/NaturesEgo

IDareT'sHair got us LHCF peeps a discount too. It's posted in the vendor forum.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

I've used Herbal Blends twice so far.  I will use it tomorrow under my Wig (at work).  

Right now I'm doing an overnight Oil Soak with that Stanky LaVida GBN Ayurvedic Oil.


----------



## Brownie518

Beamodel

T does not play!!  The stuff looks good. I can't wait to hear some reviews.


----------



## Beamodel

Brownie518

I know right. That's why we luv her ((hugs)). I put the coconut hibiscus on my bangs at the ends. It's soft but kinda oily. I will use this cream like an oil.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel

Love you back!

I wanted that Hibiscus Crème and that Chamomile Hair Tonic and trhe Avocado Pomade and maybe the Rose Butter stuff or that other Spritz.

,...You really need to talk to her about that Shipping (since ya'll on a first name basis)


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

I pulled the Slippery Elm, Burdock Root and Cinnamon out for tomorrow instead. 

I feel like killing that Herbal Blends, but I'm suppose to be rotating.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair 

Who me and Keisha - lol. Yea I don't like her shipping prices either.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel said:


> *Who me and Keisha - lol. Yea I don't like her shipping prices either.*


 
Beamodel 

Um....Yeah.. You & Keisha 'Nem.  

Work with her on that Shipping.


----------



## Ltown

Hi ladies!

Hydratherma 30% off wed from 12-2pm only, i hate these kind sales especially when i will be at work, sneaky ain't easy.


----------



## chebaby

chello ladies
its been a looooonnnnnngggggg day to say the least.
anywho i co washed and  left in sd destination hydration and forgot to add my coconut oil but my hair still feels fine. i feel like my hair is growing fast, could be all in my head but i swear it is. by the end of the year i should have a good amount of hair.

im soooooo tempted to order some av cocolatte butter but what the heck will i do with some hair butter right now????? i want it anyway.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ltown said:


> Hi ladies!
> 
> *Hydratherma 30% off wed from 12-2pm only, i hate these kind sales especially when i will be at work, sneaky ain't easy.*


 
@Ltown

Gurl... I was tryna' figure out how I would do that thang too...



chebaby said:


> chello ladies
> its been a looooonnnnnngggggg day to say the least.
> anywho i co washed and left in sd destination hydration and forgot to add my coconut oil but my hair still feels fine. i feel like my hair is growing fast, could be all in my head but i swear it is. by the end of the year i should have a good amount of hair.
> 
> *im soooooo tempted to order some av cocolatte butter but what the heck will i do with some hair butter right now????? i want it anyway.*


 
@chebaby

That's what I keep sayin' about all these durn Oils I KEEP buyingerplexed


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Ltown
> 
> Gurl... I was tryna' figure out how I would do that thang too...
> 
> 
> 
> @chebaby
> 
> That's what I keep sayin' about all these durn Oils I KEEP buyingerplexed


 being a pj is hard buying stuff we know we dont need lol.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

And Girl, tryna' sneak at work & buy some HTN during the Flash Sale...

But I could use another _*cough* Oil_ and another Protein DC'er....


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> And Girl, tryna' sneak at work & buy some HTN during the Flash Sale...
> 
> But I could use another _*cough* Oil_ and another Protein DC'er....


  i bet you could.

im kinda salty i missed out on the AV sale. i couldnt make up my mind on whether or not i should get that dang cocolatte. i also want the new m3 butter but aint nobody paying that much money for a butter.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> * i bet you could.*
> 
> *im kinda salty i missed out on the AV sale. i couldnt make up my mind on whether or not i should get that dang cocolatte. i also want the new m3 butter but aint nobody paying that much money for a butter*.


 
chebaby

I could actually use x2 of the Protein DC'er and skip the Oil. erplexed  

Yeah, I went on & broke down and got that AV.  I couldn't pass up that Thurrrty %.  

Then I had some 'points' so it made it like $10 Bucks.  The only 'con' that durn shipping was $6.00, so I still paid $16.00 SMH....


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> I could actually use x2 of the Protein DC'er and skip the Oil. erplexed
> 
> Yeah, I went on & broke down and got that AV. I couldn't pass up that Thurrrty %.
> 
> Then I had some 'points' so it made it like $10 Bucks. The only 'con' that durn shipping was $6.00, so I still paid $16.00 SMH....


 well $6 shipping  is better than what it was at one point


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *well $6 shipping is better than what it was at one point*


 
chebaby

Pfft.  True. And Girl, That was fo' 1 thang


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Pfft. True. And Girl, That was fo' 1 thang


 erplexed she coulda put it in a padded envelope.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> erplexed *she coulda put it in a padded envelope.*


 
chebaby

I coulda' drove down there & picked it up


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

I can't wait to dig into this KBN Conditioner (for Cowashing) but I'll use up some other stuff 1st.

Next on my _Rotation_ list is ST'icals Mango/Tango Detangler.  From what I've read, best as a Cowash or R/O, so I'll cowash with it.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> I coulda' drove down there & picked it up


  true. but you know mala gotta put her stamp on it first. theres a process. gotta sit in the bowl for a minute before anything else happens


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> true. but you know mala gotta put her stamp on it first. theres a process. *gotta sit in the bowl for a minute before anything else happens*


 
@chebaby

And from the Bowl skrait to the Dining Room Table for another 2-3 mo' Weeks....


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> And from the Bowl skrait to the Dining Room Table for another 2-3 mo' Weeks....


 OKAY!!!! now i remember why i was hesitant on ordering lol.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *OKAY!!!! now i remember why i was hesitant on ordering lol.*


 
chebaby

Girl...You know how them _Veda Twins_ Roll


----------



## Beamodel

Ltown said:


> Hi ladies!
> 
> Hydratherma 30% off wed from 12-2pm only, i hate these kind sales especially when i will be at work, sneaky ain't easy.



I might buy me something. June 12th is my Birthday. Hmmmm


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel said:


> I might buy me something. *June 12th is my Birthday. Hmmmm*


 
@Beamodel

Awwwww


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Girl...You know how them _Veda Twins_ Roll


 exactly lol. i like HV prices better though but she aint got much i want. she needs to come out with a nice hair butter. and not that darn whipped clouds


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Beamodel
> 
> Awwwww



IDareT'sHair
Thanks precious...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Beamodel Gettin' mine in earrrly.

...I really should buy something too tomorrow to Help You officially Celebrate.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel

Tell me a little something about your Mega-Tek Regimen (when you were using it):eyebrows2

chebaby

When you doing your SD Destination Hydration Haul?  You gone try to wait to see if there is a 4th of July Sale???
btw: I pulled out some Curls Sublime to put into rotation with the ST'icals Mango Dip.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Beamodel Gettin' mine in earrrly.
> 
> ...I really should buy something too tomorrow to Help You officially Celebrate.



IDareT'sHair
Lol, that's the spirit... I'm trying to see what I want to buy ALTHOUGH I don't NEED a thing!


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair said:


> Beamodel
> 
> Tell me a little something about your Mega-Tek Regimen (when you were using it):eyebrows2
> 
> chebaby
> 
> When you doing your SD Destination Hydration Haul?  You gone try to wait to see if there is a 4th of July Sale???
> btw: I pulled out some Curls Sublime to put into rotation with the ST'icals Mango Dip.



IDareT'sHair
I mixed my mega tek with Claude's elixir or any light weight oil. I would "grease" my scalp with it for two days in a row and then wash on the third day (no application on the third day). 

I tek'd hard when I had my braids in and my hair was growing and flowing like magic. But now I haven't been on it as much bc my hair has been shedding (not due to MT, just shedding in general).


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel said:


> *I mixed my mega tek with Claude's elixir or any light weight oil. I would "grease" my scalp with it for two days in a row and then wash on the third day (no application on the third day). *
> 
> *I tek'd hard when I had my braids in and my hair was growing and flowing like magic.* But now I haven't been on it as much bc my hair has been shedding (not due to MT, just shedding in general).


 
Beamodel

Thanks Lady!  Nice Solid Regimen


----------



## Beamodel

I used my NaturelleGrow Chamomile Burdock DC tonight. The fist time I tried it, it was blah but this time it worked just like the Mango Coconut and the Slippery Elm DC. 

I cowashed with Tresemme naturals. Attempted to DC with HH banana pudding (what a bust, it coated my hair again so bad so this time I tossed it in the trash). So I re cowashed with Tresemme and DC'd with NG. I tried my DS Camille Rose twisting butter as a leave in and I must say my hair feels GOOD...


----------



## divachyk

Happy Bday Beamodel


----------



## Shay72

Hey everyone

Quick run through. Me & baby are doing just fine.

I've cut my stash down significantly. One drawer, bathroom counter, and hanger thing on the back of my bathroom door. It was after watching Louloumatou on YouTube. She said Shea Moisture and Hairveda meet most if not all of her hair needs. Ya'll know I love those two lines. So my rules are I need to be able to get it on the ground or at a one stop shopping type of place online (ie, Curlmart, Sage, etc). So my lines are Shea Moisture, Darcy's, Oyin, and Qhemet Biologics. That BSS in Alexandria carries Darcy's and Qhem. Coco curls and gleau oil are staples too. I can get coco curls from Sage and gleau from Curlmart. I need to find a protein rinse out/co wash conditioner though. I might go back to Curl Junkie for that since I can get that from Curl Mart. Oils I will get from Garden of Wisdom and teas, agave nectar, aloe Vera gelly, and juice from vista cost. 

My new love is Shea Moisture's Frizz Free Curl Mousse. I'm heavy handed and it dries clear, no flakes, no build up. Soft hold and no crunch whatsoever. It works for me on extremely wet hair. I use the LOC method then end with the mousse. I'm pretty sure I could get more than one day out of it but y'all know I'm a daily cowasher in the spring & summer.


----------



## Ltown

Good early morning ladies!
Shay72, you and I are doing the same thing HV is meeting me needs now, I have a couple of odd/ends vendor love but not much.


----------



## Ltown

:birthday2Beamodel,


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Shay72

Girl....I was thinkin' about you & Mr. Baby one day last week. 

Because I wanted to ask you something about Komaza on something you had "expert" knowledge in. 

Being the OG PJ You Are.

Anyway, Glad to see you! Wish I would have been on when you posted this so I could say Hi!

Don't be a Stranger. You know we miss you up in this piece! Carry On & Keep up the Daily Cowashing.


----------



## Ltown

Well I had opportunity to get Hydratherma but wasn't interested.


----------



## Beamodel

Ltown said:


> :birthday2Beamodel,



Ltown
Thank you lovely (muah)


----------



## Beamodel

divachyk said:


> Happy Bday Beamodel



divachyk
Thank you! These years are flying by. YIKES


----------



## Beamodel

Ltown said:


> Well I had opportunity to get Hydratherma but wasn't interested.



Ltown
Have you ever tried the growth lotion (I think thts the name of it).


----------



## Ltown

Beamodel said:


> @Ltown
> Have you ever tried the growth lotion (I think thts the name of it).


 
Beamodel, I did but years ago!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ltown said:


> *Well I had opportunity to get Hydratherma but wasn't interested.*


 
@Ltown @Beamodel

When I looked at the clock it was 3:00erplexed ........ 

For me, personally, the Growth Oil is Baby-Daddy Status.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518 @Lita

I ended up getting The Pomade's Shop Coffee Conditioner tonight (16oz).

I may re-up on the Peppermint Pomade or Rosemary before the Sale ends.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair

Hey. Im going to get that too.
They started massive layoffs at my job today. Worldwide. Its terrible


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518

We just went through something similar and I don't think it's over. 

We're getting a new CEO July 1st.

They had everybody send in these "Outlines" of their departments, duties, resumes, bios, org charts etc....erplexed

Just Ugly.

OT: I may pick up a Rosemary or 2 or another Peppermint & a Rosemary before the Sale ends.

I'm getting my Coffee! I'm excited.


----------



## chebaby

hey T 
whats going on?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

Thunderstorms Girl. 

Bad Storms predicted tonight.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel

I can't wait until Kizuri has another Sale.  I want that Oil.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Thunderstorms Girl.
> 
> Bad Storms predicted tonight.


 yea i heard its gonna get bad here tonight and tomorrow too. it hasnt started yet though.

i think im gonna place a KBN order or a sd order tonight


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *i think im gonna place a KBN order* or a sd order tonight


 
chebaby

Yeah, they talkin' Tornado's & errthang  Tonight & tomorrow

I thought you didn't want any more KBN


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Yeah, they talkin' Tornado's & errthang Tonight & tomorrow
> 
> I thought you didn't want any more KBN


 stay safe

i didnt but i just saw someone on youtube use the hair butter and well...you know how that is
but im thinking i may just get my SD cause i love that stuff and i can get more pre or the mocha butter.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> stay safe
> 
> i didnt *but i just saw someone on youtube use the hair butter and well...you know how that is*
> but im thinking i may just get my SD cause i love that stuff and i can get more pre or the mocha butter.


 
@chebaby

Girl, I been tryna' tell you....It's not your ordinary everyday regular old Butter.  

I know you/folks said 'back in da' day' it was all hard & stuff.

Not any more. Girl That Butta' is Amazing!

You know how I couldn't stop talmbout it.  

You should just get the Destination Hydration right now because it's so hot.

I still don't think I'll use it until Fall tho' 

I'd probably pull out my BM Luscious 1st.  Or that SSI Coconut Souffle.  Have you used that yet???????


----------



## 13StepsAhead

peeking in to say hey Divas! It's been a looong time since I posted on this forum. I can't believe I'm almost done with my assignment I remember when I first told you all I was leaving (which seemed like yesterday) and I'll be moving back at the end of next month.

I can't wait to get back into my hair because I surely suffered a few setbacks


----------



## chebaby

13StepsAhead said:


> peeking in to say hey Divas! It's been a looong time since I posted on this forum. I can't believe I'm almost done with my assignment I remember when I first told you all I was leaving (which seemed like yesterday) and I'll be moving back at the end of next month.
> 
> I can't wait to get back into my hair because I surely suffered a few setbacks


 
giiiiiiirrrrrrrrllllllll you came home to us

welcome back


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@13StepsAhead

Lawd Hammercy Jeeezus! Is it really you??????


http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=...JnkY8QxwOmxjK-WDNSg0b0Q&bvm=bv.47883778,d.aWc


----------



## 13StepsAhead

@chebaby and @IDareT'sHair 

I miss you all 

I tried to lurk a few times, but the time difference made it so dang difficult to keep up with the discussion so I just gave up.

I'm in Malaysia now and after 18 months I'm READY to go home.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Girl, I been tryna' tell you....It's not your ordinary everyday regular old Butter.
> 
> I know you/folks said 'back in da' day' it was all hard & stuff.
> 
> Not any more. Girl That Butta' is Amazing!
> 
> You know how I couldn't stop talmbout it.
> 
> You should just get the Destination Hydration right now because it's so hot.
> 
> I still don't think I'll use it until Fall tho'
> 
> I'd probably pull out my BM Luscious 1st. Or that SSI Coconut Souffle. Have you used that yet???????


 girl i know good and well i dont need no hair butter no way. i co wash err day so what am i buttering
i think i may just get 2 destination hydrations. but then i want some curl junkie too because i officially ran out of daily fix today. and i want a bottle of smoothing conditioner.

i havent tried the coconut souffle. i actually frogot about it maybe i should just pull that out and that can cure my butter wants.

oooohhhh i forgot i want that durn kbb cream.


----------



## chebaby

13StepsAhead said:


> @chebaby and @IDareT'sHair
> 
> I miss you all
> 
> I tried to lurk a fes, but the time difference made it so dang difficult to keep up with the discussion so I just gave up.
> 
> I'm in Malaysia now and after 18 months I'm READY to go home.


 awwww we miss you too
how you liking it over there you say you ready to come home so i take it you dont like it too much huh?

tell us about these set backs


----------



## IDareT'sHair

13StepsAhead  Awww!  I can't wait until you get _Haul_ ..... Umm I mean Home  ...

chebaby

Yeah, get the Destination and then you can get the KBB Crème on the ground right?  

Yeah, we both need to pull that Coconut out, so we can see what's up....in case we need to Re-Up.


----------



## 13StepsAhead

On the hair front, I went from BSL/grazing MBL to APl (which will probably be SL once I get back home and can do a proper trim) due to crazy split ends.
The water every where I went was just way too harsh on my hair and the filter I purchased didn't seem to help. So I've been trimming/ cutting away at all of this raggedy ends and braiding my hair up under a wig for the past 6 months.

I've been debating on whether I want to texlax my hair because my life is going to be super busy when I get back and while I love to play in my hair,  I just will not be able to spend as much time as I use to. BUT before I do all of that I want to spend some time getting it back into a helthier state.


----------



## chebaby

ok i just hit paynah on kbb creamylicious or however you spell it.


----------



## chebaby

13StepsAhead said:


> On the hair front, I went from BSL/grazing MBL to APl (which will probably be SL once I get back home and can do a proper trim) due to crazy split ends.
> The water every where I went was just way too harsh on my hair and the filter I purchased didn't seem to help. So I've been trimming/ cutting away at all of this raggedy ends and braiding my hair up under a wig for the past 6 months.
> 
> I've been debating on whether I want to texlax my hair because my life is going to be super busy when I get back and while I love to play in my hair, I just will not be able to spend as much time as I use to. BUT before I do all of that I want to spend some time getting it back into a helthier state.


 im sorry to hear about your hair. that sucks. well when you come home youll be able to properly take care of it and itll grow back in no time.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @13StepsAhead Awww! I can't wait until you get _Haul_ ..... Umm I mean Home  ...
> 
> @chebaby
> 
> Yeah, get the Destination and then you can get the KBB Crème on the ground right?
> 
> Yeah, we both need to pull that Coconut out, so we can see what's up....in case we need to Re-Up.


 nope cant get the kbb cream on the ground. shes pushing that super duper cream though hate that stuff lol. it is not half as good as the cream.

imma pull that ssi coconut out tonight a play with it


----------



## 13StepsAhead

chebaby said:


> awwww we miss you too
> how you liking it over there you say you ready to come home so i take it you dont like it too much huh?
> 
> tell us about these set backs


 

I actually do like it and I'm such a foodie, so I'm loving the food, but I think I need a break. 
Being so far away from anyone you know personally really takes a toll on you emotionally and mentally. It's very difficult sometimes to meet people, so I spent the first 3 months spending a lot of time alone and with the 12 hr time difference I only spoke to my family about 1x a day.

I enjoyed the experience, but at some point I finally started feeling homesick


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@13StepsAhead Once you get back _haul_...I mean home to your Water & Your Products, you may not need to do anything drastic.

I'm sure you will get everything back on track quickly. 

I'm glad you are on your way back _Haul_.... I mean HOME......

@chebaby

What scent did you get the Creamylicious in? I have some Super Silky I did a swap with Beauty for. 

I forget what scent. I should use that soon.


----------



## 13StepsAhead

IDareT'sHair said:


> @13StepsAhead Awww! I can't wait until *you get Haul* ..... Umm I mean Home  ...
> 
> @chebaby
> 
> Yeah, get the Destination and then you can get the KBB Crème on the ground right?
> 
> Yeah, we both need to pull that Coconut out, so we can see what's up....in case we need to Re-Up.


 
IDareT'sHair you had it right the first time 

I gave a lot of my products away last summer when I went home for a week and I know I need to stock up on a few things. I know I still have some unopened CJ and QB, but other than that I don't have much in my stash.


----------



## chebaby

13StepsAhead said:


> I actually do like it and I'm such a foodie, so I'm loving the food, but I think I need a break.
> Being so far away from anyone you know personally really takes a toll on you emotionally and mentally. It's very difficult sometimes to meet people, so I spent the first 3 months spending a lot of time alone and with the 12 hr time difference I only spoke to my family about 1x a day.
> 
> I enjoyed the experience, but at some point I finally started feeling homesick


 i feel you. im so close to my parents theres no way i could move to another state let alone somewhere where there is a 12 hour time difference.
i always admired young people around my age that werent afraid to just get up and go. id be an emotional wreck if i did that.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> nope cant get the kbb cream on the ground. shes pushing that super duper cream though hate that stuff lol. it is not half as good as the cream.
> 
> *imma pull that ssi coconut out tonight a play with it*


 
chebaby 

Hmp.  Will there be a Video Review? 

I had that Super Crème in my Hand that day at Target and put it back.    I think I will stick to buying them brands on-line.  

Either CM, Sage or directly from them.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @13StepsAhead *Once you get back haul...I mean home* to your Water & Your Products, you may not need to do anything drastic.
> 
> I'm sure you will get everything back on track quickly.
> 
> I'm glad you are on your way back _Haul_.... I mean HOME......
> 
> @chebaby
> 
> What scent did you get the Creamylicious in? I have some Super Silky I did a swap with Beauty for.
> 
> I forget what scent. I should use that soon.


 i got pom. guava. i miss her cranberry cocktail

girl you a fool. get back haul


----------



## 13StepsAhead

chebaby said:


> i feel you. im so close to my parents theres no way i could move to another state let alone somewhere where there is a 12 hour time difference.
> i always admired young people around my age that werent afraid to just get up and go. id be an emotional wreck if i did that.


 
I must say it is tough, but definietly worth it if you ever have the chance. It forces you to get out of your element and go meet new people otherwise you will definitely be alone.

It has also given me a new perspective of the world and an appreciation for being an American.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Hmp. Will there be a Video Review?
> 
> I had that Super Crème in my Hand that day at Target and put it back.  I think I will stick to buying them brands on-line.
> 
> Either CM, Sage or directly from them.


 yep sure will. ive been seeing a lot of "my fave butters" videos so ive been thinking about doing one of those.

im kinda iffy on buying from target too cause ive seen people put their fingers in products and put the jar back so i rather buy on line. except cj. ill keep getting that on the ground. them bottles are usually sealed anyway.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

13StepsAhead said:


> I know I still have some unopened CJ and QB, but other than that *I don't have much in my stash.*


 
13StepsAhead


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> yep sure will. ive been seeing a lot of "my fave butters" videos so ive been thinking about doing one of those.
> 
> *im kinda iffy on buying from target too cause ive seen people put their fingers in products and put the jar back *so i rather buy on line. except cj. ill keep getting that on the ground. them bottles are usually sealed anyway.


 
chebaby 

Girl GET OUT! 

Nas'Tay Ninjas:buttkick:

That Butta' Video would be nice.


----------



## chebaby

13StepsAhead said:


> I must say it is tough, but definietly worth it if you ever have the chance. It forces you to get out of your element and go meet new people otherwise you will definitely be alone.
> 
> *It has also given me a new perspective of the world and an appreciation for being an American*.


 id love to hear more about this when you have time. about the different cultures youve come into contact with and how you went about meeting different people.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Girl GET OUT!
> 
> Nas'Tay Ninjas:buttkick:
> 
> That Butta' Video would be nice.


 girl yes. and i be watching them like "you nasty bastid"


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *i got pom. guava.* i miss her cranberry cocktail


 
@chebaby

I think this is what I have too. You know CocoLime was my Joint. 

As Brownie would say.

Yeah, Cranberry Cocktail was all that too. I also liked the White Tea. It didn't get much love tho'


----------



## 13StepsAhead

IDareT'sHair said:


> @13StepsAhead


 
 yes Ms. T between my mom, sisters, and brother they have been using up my stuff.

I gave a few things to a good friend of mine before I let because she was newly natural.
*BUT* my family they often call me and say since you're not here which one of these products can I use. My brother is the worse he just goes for the stuff that smells good (apparently the girls like it), my mom she uses whatever she grabs on her hair and my baby sister and my older sister she knows what's the good stuff is so she takes whatever she can 

I tell them look whatever you take don't touch my CJ and QB.

The robbed me blind


----------



## chebaby

i think imma steam this weekend with cd monoi deep conditioner. its probably only one use left anyway.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *id love to hear more about* this when you have time. about* the different cultures youve come into contact with* and how you went about meeting different people.


 
chebaby

The only Cultures & folks you wanna meet is at the Indian/Ayurvedic store so you can get some Powders and some Henna


----------



## chebaby

13StepsAhead said:


> yes Ms. T between my mom, sisters, and brother they have been using up my stuff.
> 
> I gave a few things to a good friend of mine before I let because she was newly natural.
> *BUT* my family they often call me and say since you're not here which one of these products can I use. My brother is the worse he just goes for the stuff that smells good (apparently the girls like it), my mom she uses whatever she grabs on her hair and my baby sister and my older sister she knows what's the good stuff is so she takes whatever she can
> 
> I tell them look whatever you take don't touch my CJ and QB.
> 
> The robbed me blind


see thats too many people with their hands in the cookie jar

my mom and dad uses whatever i leave in the bathroom. i always asks my dad what he used today cause i think hes washes his hair everyday and he can only describe it to me by the bottle usually he goes for my kbb.
my mom stay using silk elements conditioners im like out of all the good stuff in the bathroom you reach for the silk elements lol.

and they have recently started using a paul mitchell shampoo that i bought 5 years ago when i was relaxederplexed i was like yall know that shampoo is probably gone bad right lol.


----------



## 13StepsAhead

chebaby said:


> id love to hear more about this when you have time. about the different cultures youve come into contact with and how you went about meeting different people.


 
No Problem chebaby

I'll PM this to you once I get all my thoughts together.


----------



## chebaby

13StepsAhead said:


> No Problem @chebaby
> 
> I'll PM this to you once I get all my thoughts together.


 thanks. take your time.


----------



## 13StepsAhead

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> The only Cultures & folks you wanna meet is at the Indian/Ayurvedic store so you can get some Powders and some Henna


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@13StepdAhead

Girl...Imma need to go lay down  *clutches heart & gets a headache*

Pours out some Conditioner for 13's vanishing Stash


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> The only Cultures & folks you wanna meet is at the Indian/Ayurvedic store so you can get some Powders and some Henna


 OKAY!!!
speaking of powders all my amla powder are hard as a rock i cut opened the package thinking that once air hits it it would turn to powder like its supposed to but nope, still hard as a rock. its a block of amla


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

The only Cultures You wanna know about is at the Natural Products Hair Store.  Some JBCO or something.

You already know all about Cultures: Jamaican, Monoi (Hawaiian), Amala, Bramhi & 'Nem


----------



## 13StepsAhead

IDareT'sHair said:


> @13StepdAhead
> 
> Girl...Imma need to go lay down *clutches heart & gets a headache*
> 
> Pours out some Conditioner for 13's vanishing Stash


 
 Girl yes I know I'm gonna be a haulin' fool because I know there are some new products out here on these skreets and now is the time for me to get my stash back to PJ status.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> The only Cultures You wanna know about is at the Natural Products Hair Store. Some JBCO or something.
> 
> *You already know all about Cultures: Jamaican, Monoi (Hawaiian), Amala, Bramhi & 'Nem*


  you a mess.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

13StepsAhead said:


> Girl yes I know *I'm gonna be a haulin' fool because I know there are some new products out here on these skreets and now is the time for me to get my stash back to PJ status.*


 
@13StepsAhead Rubs Hands togevver!:eyebrows2 

@chebaby we get to watch 13 Get Her Haul Onnnnn! *i'm so exited*



chebaby said:


> *you a mess.*


 
@chebaby

Girl...You know everything you need to know about Cultural Diversity. 

Pfft. Hmp. Betta' go read up on Mala's Pitta, Dosha and Kitta (or whatever all that mess is )Mala be talmbout.


----------



## chebaby

carols daughter has a 40% off sale going on. it ends today, i just found out.


----------



## 13StepsAhead

IDareT'sHair said:


> @13StepsAhead Rubs Hands togevver!:eyebrows2
> 
> @chebaby we get to watch 13 Get Her Haul Onnnnn! *i'm so exited*
> 
> 
> 
> @chebaby
> 
> Girl...You know everything you need to know about Cultural Diversity.
> 
> Pfft. Hmp. Betta' go read up on Mala's Pitta, Dosha and Kitta (or whatever all that mess is )Mala be talmbout.


 

I just made a mock cart for Silk dreams  

*Oh Lawd Jeezus its a PJ*


----------



## 13StepsAhead

chebaby said:


> carols daughter has a 40% off sale going on. it ends today, i just found out.


 

And so it begins...


----------



## chebaby

13StepsAhead said:


> And so it begins...


 im making my cart now. ive always loved her body scrubs and hair products lol.


----------



## 13StepsAhead

chebaby said:


> im making my cart now. ive always loved her body scrubs and hair products lol.


 
yes and they rarely have good sales.


----------



## chebaby

13StepsAhead said:


> yes and they rarely have good sales.


 exactly!!!


----------



## 13StepsAhead

Off to make my CD purchase and actually do some work... Have a great evening ladies and I'll chat with you all soon.


----------



## natura87

Happy Birthday Beamodel!!!


----------



## natura87

I spent the day with my grandmother. She is natural (did her BC last year) so I went to hang out, catch up on the latest happenings and to do her hair just becuase.

I definitely didnt get her hair. She is like a 3c with 3b in the front, I'm trying to get a twist to stay and it just refused.


----------



## Brownie518

Beamodel

Hooe you had a great day!!!!


----------



## Brownie518

I hooe everyone is doing okay with these terrible storms. Looks like we won't be getting all the rain they thought we would. Thank goodness...

I covered my hair in JBCO and amla oil. Plan to let that soak in til tomorrow, then wash. I'm going to DC with Herbal Blends again.


----------



## Ltown

Hi ladies!

DMV just survive tornado and thunder storms warnings.   
I've been trying new/old things to make sure like/not and it a hit/miss with products especially if you use them on wet/dry hair. SM smoothie is definitely a no go, Camille rose twist butter is good on wet hair.  The things us PJ go through


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Hey Everyone!

My Komaza 'freebie' came today! Getting ready to go check this June Sales Thread right quick.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Picked Up a Couple Clay Hair Masks from Sorenzo Beads "Flash" Clay Mask Sale (Today Only).

I got:
x1 Hibiscus & Neem
x1 Kelp & Honey


----------



## 13StepsAhead

Hey ladies so I got a few things  from the CD sale
Body
- Lavendar Vanilla Body souffle'
- Almond Cookie Body Scrub and Body souffle'
Hair
-tui moisturizing smoothie duo
- marguerites magic duo
- black vanilla moisturizing duo


----------



## natura87

So...ummm yeah, taking my braids out. My hair feels amazing. I seriously slept on the Nourish and Shine. My hair feels incredible. The braids were  small and I got caught in teh rai earlier but I still have a really nice defined braidout.


I might have to stock up next time Rite Aid has a sale.


----------



## Beamodel

Brownie518 said:


> Beamodel
> 
> Hooe you had a great day!!!!



Brownie518
Thank you miss lady. I will be party'n up this weekend. But I had a lovely day.


----------



## Beamodel

Ltown

I just started using Camille rose twisting butter (I'm relaxed though) and I really like it. My ends and new growth is very well moisturized.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Beamodel

My Pomade Shop Coffee Conditioner shipped. 

Also my Hairitage (Oil)


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair

Those are some good shipments. I'm curious about both of them too. I think I will try HH dark honey cleanser tomorrow for the first time.


----------



## 13StepsAhead

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Beamodel
> 
> *My Pomade Shop Coffee Conditioner* shipped.
> 
> Also my Hairitage (Oil)


 

That sounds nice 

I think I'm hoing to be doing a lot of coffee and tea related treatments when I get back to help stimulate my scalp.


----------



## divachyk

TU tomorrow!!


----------



## Shay72

Ltown
I'm hoping this isn't temporary. We know how I do 

IDareT'sHair
I know I won't be able to keep up but I will pop in now & again. I've joined the Biggest Loser challenge in the Health & Fitness Forum so I will be on pretty regularly.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72

Well just don't forget about your fellow PJ Sista's in U1 B1 while you're over at the Biggest Loser Thread maintaining your Sessy!


----------



## Shay72

I bought another bottle of the Shea Moisture Frizz Free Curl Mousse. There were only 4 on the shelf. I contemplated buying all of them. Decided to wait until they're on sale.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72

Are ya'll doing all the Summer Programs this year?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Shay72

I just wanted you to know, you were responsible for 'most' of my bad habits! Without a doubt! Here are just a _few_:

Claudie
Hairveda
Darcy's Botanicals
Jasmine's Bath & Beauty
Komaza

You are Personally Responsible


----------



## Shay72

IDareT'sHair
Yes, summer, summer and summer! Last summer I finally had a break and only supervised inclusion. We serve over 100 kids each summer in inclusion. This summer I'm back to supervising my old camp and inclusion. It should be just for this summer I'm supervising the camp because everyone knows its too much. We had about 5 scenarios before we settled on me. It made the most sense since I've worked with this camp for 9 summers. Three as supervisor and the other six as consultant. Besides we totally changed the staffing and are trying a new behavior management system so it makes sense to have me supervise. Next summer we give it back to the elementary unit and I go back to being a consultant. This is my 10th summer. I'm tired as hell already and I'm off today because we have an all day training tomorrow. 

I will take full responsibility for exposing you to those product lines.

I plan to make my own tea spritz. I have 1/4 bottle of Claudies and another full one so I'm trying to get ready. I will use her ingredient list as a guideline and I still have a tea spritz from It's Perfectly Natural too. I will look at it's ingredients too. I forget I have that one sometimes because I use it when I'm traveling.


----------



## Brownie518

Shay72

Heyyyy!!!!!! We have missed you!!!!!! I'm so glad you're back with us...


----------



## Brownie518

I'm about to order my Peppermint Pomade and Coffee conditioner, maybe another pomade, too.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

Hey Girlie!  I finally got an SSI Tahitian.

Shay72

I was fittna' ask you about summer camp!....


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair

I'm gonna try NaturesEgo Avocado DC tonight.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel

Nice!  Keep me posted.  I started to hit PAYNAH on another one, but decided to wait until you tried yours 1st.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Finished up:
x1 Sebastian Penetraitt *no back ups*
x1 ST'ical Curl Elastic *no back ups* (I think I like this better than the Mango Dip)  

I don't think I like Mango Dip as a R/O. 

Hmmm????  Maybe I need to try it as 'something else' like an actual  Detanglererplexed.....


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair

Hey T...I can't wait for you to try that Tahitian. I'm mad I missed that flash sale.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518 Gurl....I just happened to be _'Lurking'_ at caught that Sssshhh

I'm glad I finally picked up a bottle. It looked like her prices went up? Not sure. Maybe I'm wrong?

Getting ready to Steam with Herbal Blends.

Girl, I don't think I'm feeling that Mango Dip....


----------



## IDareT'sHair

All these Crazy non-stop Sales are starting to take their Toll on me.

Lawd....I'm getting nervous about the 4th of July Sales


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

Currently Waiting on:
Hairitage Oil *shipped*
Afroveda's Oil
SheScentIt
Sorenzo Beads
Pomade Shop *shipped*
Giovanni's Deeper Moisture $4.99 + Free Shipping


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> Brownie518
> 
> Currently Waiting on:
> Hairitage Oil *shipped*
> Afroveda's Oil
> SheScentIt
> Sorenzo Beads
> Pomade Shop *shipped*
> Giovanni's Deeper Moisture $4.99 + Free Shipping


IDareT'sHair

Wow..you still goin in, huh? Nice!!!!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *Wow..you still goin in, huh? Nice!!!!!*


 
@Brownie518

It's a doggone shame too Girl

.....And I am not Proud


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

Maybe I'll do better in July???

redecouvert  Hey Ms. Red!


----------



## 13StepsAhead

Hey divas  what's your experience with products that have blue Malva in it? I ran across a website that sells it (but its expensive) and I was thinking about using a base to mix up something's for the me and the family.


----------



## Ltown

Hi ladies!

Hairitage 30% off code cancer30


----------



## IDareT'sHair

13StepsAhead

Blue Malva is Great!  The bomb-diggity.com  

And you are right....very, very pricey....I got some dried flowers from HermitCrabAddiction.com but the Shipping is terrible.

Let me know if you find some cheaper.


----------



## 13StepsAhead

Thanks IDareT'sHair I'm going to keep searching for a less expensive alternative.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@13StepsAhead

A poster in the Tea/Coffee Challenge, found a local store in her area that had 'loose' flowers/herbs and she was able to get hers on the ground. 

And other stuff like: Blue Malva, Hibiscus, Rose Petals, Chamomile, Calendua, Stinging Nettle, Marshmallow Root etc.....

You might have something like that in your area.


----------



## natura87

I still havent hit paynah on Soultanicals. I dont know what is stopping me...I have a full cart  but I just cant...


----------



## natura87

Picked up 3 bar Hugo Natural bar soaps at Wegmans that were on clearance, Shea Vanilla, Cucumber and Geranium and Cinnamon and Cucumber.  Why is it that the grocery store in the hoighty toighty neighborhood has all the nice natural healthy stuff? I was like a kid in a candy store. I wanted to grab all of them but I tried to remain calm.

I have enough bar soaps to wash my hair with now. I had enough before but...yeah.

The humidity caused the puff to lose all definition but it still looks and feels amazing.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My Hairitage _Wild Grow_ Oil came today and also my Coffee DC'er from The Pomade Shop


----------



## divachyk

Has anyone purchased the Hot Head Cap? I'm thinking about grabbing one as I'm tired of burning my paws with the Heat Therapy Wrap.


----------



## Golden75

My HH came today.


----------



## Shay72

Thanks Brownie518.

Laying on my a$$ right now. I'm exhausted. I hope I'm not too lazy to do my wash day routine tomorrow. Naw what will happen is I will wait til the end of the day and be mad at myself.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72

What are you thinking about using tomorrow?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Golden75

Hey Ms. G! 

I think Imma like this HH Oil. Although I've been on this Crazy Oil Kick Lately. 

This one also has bits of Herbs floating around in it. (This must be the new thing nowadays).


----------



## Shay72

IDareT'sHair said:


> Shay72
> 
> What are you thinking about using tomorrow?



Hairveda's Vatika Frosting as a pre poo,  Terressentials Mud Wash as my "poo" and Qhem's Coco Detangling Ghee as my dc. 

Then I will do the LOC method with Claudies Tea Rinse & Shea Moisture Coconut and Hibiscus Moisture mist, followed by Vatika frosting, and end with Coco curls.


----------



## Beamodel

divachyk said:


> Has anyone purchased the Hot Head Cap? I'm thinking about grabbing one as I'm tired of burning my paws with the Heat Therapy Wrap.



divachyk
I haven't but I do have a heat therapy wrap. One of my packs is busted but u still use it. And it still works.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72 said:


> Hairveda's Vatika Frosting as a pre poo, *Terressentials Mud Wash as my "poo"* and Qhem's Coco Detangling Ghee as my dc.
> 
> Then I will do the LOC method with Claudies Tea Rinse & *Shea Moisture Coconut and Hibiscus Moisture mist*, followed by Vatika frosting, and end with Coco curls.


 
Shay72

I was wondering if you were still using this? 

I've always wanted to try this "Mist" I may pick some up next time they have a Sale.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I really hope I like this Sorenzo Clay Mask 'stuff' especially since I got x2 Jars. 

They both sounded 'good' I just hope they aren't "messy"....erplexed


----------



## Beamodel

I'm about 8 weeks post. I'm going out tonight to celebrate my bday so I wanted to flat iron my new growth. I don't think I like applying heat to my hair anymore. I'm use to it being straight after a relaxer or when I have a ton of new growth I just wash, DC and leave it in a pony. 

I brought the babyliss steam iron a few months ago and today was my first time using it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel

How did you like the Steam Iron?


----------



## divachyk

Beamodel, I have 2 therapy wraps - old and new version. Old version has some over heated/crusty packs from me heating it up for too long. It still works ok.Tried buying replacement packs but they didn't sell them. They offered me a discount toward the new version. Both versions work about the same although they are made a little different. I think it has some spots it just doesn't cover on my head.


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair - hey T   I haven't looked at her oils.  I saw in the HH thread she got new stuff.  I'm staying away!  

Debating on if I should do an overnight dc.  Haven't done one in a long time. I was supposed to wash today, but it ain't happening.  Think I will dc with HH banana dc overnight, on top on Claudia tea.

Oh and I had to toss my Claudie gel  it said exp 6/13 but it turned very thick, white, and more solid.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Thinking about what x2 DC'ers I'll put in rotation after I finish up:
Naturelle Grow's Slippery Elm, Burdock Cinnamon
Naturelle Grow's Herbal Blends

I'll either stay on Naturelle Grow & pull:
Naturelle Grow's Chamomile & Burdock
Naturelle Grow's Avocado & Aloe

OR................

x2 of the Fruity Summer Scents (Avocado & Silk or...Hibiscus) from Jasmine Bath & Beauty

Decisions, Decisions.....:scratchch


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75 said:


> *- hey T*  I haven't looked at her oils. I saw in the HH thread she got new stuff. I'm staying away!
> 
> Debating on if I should do an overnight dc. Haven't done one in a long time. I was supposed to wash today, but it ain't happening. *Think I will dc with HH banana dc overnight,* on top on Claudia tea.
> 
> Oh and I had to toss my Claudie gel  it said exp 6/13 but it turned very thick, white, and more solid.


 
@Golden75

Hey Ms. Lady!

Interesting...Lemme know how this goes. Yesterday, I started to use it under Saran Wrap & my Wig (while at work), but finished up ST'icals instead.

I was thinking of trying this as a Cowash. It's not 'terrible' IMO, but I know I won't spend $16.00 on it (again).

Yeah, the Oil is nice. Lightly/slightly scented with a pleasant super light scent.

Speaking of expiration dates, I need to knock a few things out soon.


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair - keep u posted.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75

Thanks, because if it stays 'cool' through next week, (depending on your results), I'll use it Tuesday on Dry Hair under my Wig while I'm at work and then come home and rinse etc......

OT:  I was just re-reading my post on those Sorenzo Clay Masks, I could always use them as a Co-Cleanse like SM's Purification Mask.  

That's how I use that.

I've never actually DC'ed with it.  I've always used it as a Cleanser.  I'll try this one both ways.


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair said:


> Golden75
> 
> Thanks, because if it stays 'cool' through next week, (depending on your results), I'll use it Tuesday on Dry Hair under my Wig while I'm at work and then come home and rinse etc......
> 
> OT:  I was just re-reading my post on those Sorenzo Clay Masks, I could always use them as a Co-Cleanse like SM's Purification Mask.
> 
> That's how I use that.
> 
> I've never actually DC'ed with it.  I've always used it as a Cleanser.  I'll try this one both ways.



IDareT'sHair - may be I'll use SMPM to co-cleanse tomorrow.  I pulled it out earlier this week, but didn't get a chance to use it.  Thanks for the idea.


----------



## Beamodel

divachyk

Yup I have the newer one and it dosent cover my whole head either


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75

You're Welcome. 

I was just thinking about when I had that Pink Clay from ButtersnBars. 

I know I can't Steam with it, because I was scurrrd it would mess up my Steamer.

So, either I will just sit with it on w/o heat or use it to Cowash.erplexed  

I hafta' admit, that was a durn "Random" Purchase.

I saw Hibiscus & Neem and Sea Kelp & Honey and lost my fool-mind. 

I should have thought more about the Clay-Factor.


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair - I was gonna purchase that pink clay way back, but something stopped me. 

I spritzed with Claudie tea to dampen and slathered on banana dc, so far so good, smoothed on well.


----------



## Brownie518

Hey, ladies!! 
I ended up not purchasing anything this week. Nothing at all...well, nothing hair related anyway. 

IDareT'sHair - I see you thinking about what DCs to rotate. I only use Naturelle Grow, BV Smoothie, and Vanilla Silk right now. I have the VS and NG open at the moment. I plan to bust out the BV Smoove in a week or so.


----------



## Brownie518

I see Hairitage listed quite a few new items...new oil, conditioner, butters...


----------



## Shay72

I don't like bar soap or shampoo bars. But I need to switch to a mud shampoo bar. My tub ain't been right for awhile. Between the Ayurvedic powders in the past, bentonite clay, and now the mud washes it's been a mess. I think I will go with Bobeam. They are on Etsy, Curlmart, and Sage.

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75 said:


> - *I was gonna purchase that pink clay way back, but something stopped me. *


 
@Golden75 Yeah, Common Sense No, I'm kidding. It was really nice, hair was soft, but it turned the water in my Steamer Pink both in the water dispenser and the reservoir. Towels were pink also. (messy) like Henna. 



Brownie518 said:


> *- I see you thinking about what DCs to rotate. I only use Naturelle Grow, BV Smoothie, and Vanilla Silk right now. I have the VS and NG open at the moment. I plan to bust out the BV Smoove in a week or so.*


 
@Brownie518

Yeah....I wanna get a couple of delicious "Fruity" Jasmines in this summer too!



Shay72 said:


> *My Tub b**etween the Ayurvedic powders in the past, bentonite clay, and now the mud washes it's been a mess.*
> 
> Sent from my iPad using LHCF


 
@Shay72

See................... That's what I'm talmbout


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

Oh, I wanna get Hairitage's Hawaiian Oil (or whatever it's called) and another Grow Wild.


----------



## Shay72

I don't wanna pay that Curl Junkie or Marie Dean money to get a rinse out and protein dc. Sigh...I need to figure this out.

Okay I just saw some protein stuff I want to try from NBD  Cosmetics on Etsy. So I will order my  Bobeam stuff from there too.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Shay72

You've tried NBD before? They had a couple things I really liked, but one of the Butters (can't remember if it was the Insatible or another one broke me out something fierce), so I stopped ordering from them.

What CJ Protein are you using?  Repair Me?


----------



## Shay72

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Shay72
> 
> You've tried NBD before? They had a couple things I really liked, but one of the Butters (can't remember if it was the Insatible or another one broke me out something fierce), so I stopped ordering from them.
> 
> What CJ Protein are you using?  Repair Me?



Nope. I do remember you breaking out. We'll just have to see.

Yeah, I used to use Repair Me.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Shay72

Yeah. I have one of NBD's Protein's. I think it's a Spritz. After the break-out I was afraid to use it.

I should probably pitch it, because I've had it way too long.

CJ has a reconstructor too. I forget the name, but I have it. I think it's $24 instead of $29.

Summer was suppose to be my CJ time: Argan & Olive, Repair Me, Daily Fix, Smoothing, Strengthening, Deep Fix, Moisture Rehab, Rehab, Moisture Theory, *that reconstructor* (I think it's call Intensive or something like that)etc.....but I haven't and probably won't pull any of it out.

So now....I'll shoot for Fall.


----------



## Golden75

@IDareT'sHair - Banana DC - I just don't know. It feels like it does nothing, but my hair was very soft. What I did: Overnight DC on top of Claudie Tea. I tried to detangle this morning, but it seems like the DC dried in my hair a bit (I had on a plastic cap, scarf, and a hat to create some heat/moisture). I added oil on top to help with detangling, all good. Rinsed out, hair felt meh. Co-cleansed with SMPM, left on for about 10 mins. Rinsed with luke warm water, hair still felt meh, but slightly better. Used t-shirt for about 45 mins to soak up some water, when I took off t-shirt, hair was soft, so I can't complain. I did have some residue/small chunks, but it rinsed out easily, I think this was due to the dc "drying-out", which is weird.

I'm willing to try the reformulation at 30-40% off. I have about 1 more use of this jar.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75 I'll finish this jar up as a Cowash for the 'softness' factor & then steam with another DC'er.

Thanks for the follow-up


----------



## Shay72

Scratch NBD. Did some research and will try Shea Moisture's Yucca & Baobob as my rinse out for protein. I already use the Anti Breakage as my protein dc. I feel better now. I also use the mist and growth milk. I alternate these with coconut & hibiscus mist & curl & style milk.

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## Beamodel

Used up Naturelle Grow Slippery Elm DC 

I will repurchase the coconut mango in a few weeks. Maybe for the Fourth of July. So far I like that one the best but in essence they all pretty much work the same way on my hair.


----------



## natura87

Cowashed with Shea Moisture African Black Soap Balancing Conditioner, applied Talijah Wajiid The Great Detangler as my leave in, twisted with Kinky Curly Curling Custard and sealed with Carols Daughter Hair Balm.

Chunky twists are in.


----------



## natura87

I want some more of the Hair Balm.


----------



## Shay72

divachyk

I have a hot head. It's aiight. I don't know about it staying hot for 25 minutes like some you tubers have reported though. I feel like its good for 10-15 minutes but I often fall asleep or lose track of time so I'm not the best person to listen to.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Just picked up x1 of the newest Hairitage Hydrations Oil (Hawaiian). I just convo'ed her to ask if it smelled like flowers?  

I hate Gardenia smelling stuff. 

If it does, I will switch it to another Growth Oil with the quickness.


----------



## SerjicalStrike

hey! Just popping in!  Passed another CPA section so one more to go. I've been using up a lot of products in preparation for a potential job change move (keep your fingers crossed for me)  I realized that I never showed u my Italian yaki wig!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@SerjicalStrike

1 Mo' to Go! 

We Knew you Could do it!

Where is this Job Move?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

IDareT'sHair said:


> Oh, I wanna get *Hairitage's Hawaiian Oil* (or whatever it's called) and another Grow Wild.


 
She said the Scent is: Hibiscus, Jasmine, Plumeria, Currant, Acai & Amber. Not Floral at all.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair

That sounds like it smells good. Let me know...


----------



## Brownie518

I finished up a Garden oil from Claudie, a Nourish oil, and a Knot Sauce.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

She said it smells good.  Because she isn't  huge fan of Floral scents either.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair

Oh good. I might get some then. I need some Vanilla Silk and Destination Hydration.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

Wanted to make sure the _scent_ didn't resemble Jardin.....


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> Brownie518
> 
> Wanted to make sure the _scent_ didn't resemble Jardin.....


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

Seriously tho' Jardin doesn't bother me, but that durn LaVida Given By Nature Ayurvedic Oil on the other hand,.....Stanks to High Heaven.

It smells terrible.  It is actually the worst smelling product I have ever owned. 

I hate it.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair

I love that stinkin LaVida oil. It does smell strong. The Jardin I just can't take.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

Lemme know if you ever wanna do a swap of a 16oz Naturelle Grow (something like Coconut Water & Mango, Orange Hibiscus or Herbal Blends) for a 16oz Knot Sauce.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair
You need a Knot Sauce? I can mail it in the morning when i go shopping.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518

That Horrible LGBN mess was all over my Satin Cap, Pillowcases, etc...I had to throw out my Plastic Cap and take it outside to the Garage (Trash Can). 

Anything that was near the Satin Cap ended up smelling like it   I washed it and could still smell it.

It's Gawd-Awful.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *You need a Knot Sauce?* I can mail it in the morning when i go shopping.


 
Brownie518

Noooooooo I was gonna swap YOU my Knot Sauce. For some Naturelle Grow.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair

Oh!!  i havent been using my Knot Sauce and I only have one and a half jars of NG left. My Herbal Blends is up to bat right now. I have two KS left still.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518

Okay.  

For some strange reason I thought you were flying through KS.

What have you been using?

Even that Jar of LGBN Juices & Berries Pomade stank, but it smells better than that awful Oil.

It is the worst.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518

I think Imma do a dry DC'er with Hairitage's Banana under my wig tomorrow.  (Love the smell)

Come home & finish it up.

I should use up x1 HV's Red Roobis Tea Conditioner (no back ups) and I may finish up an HV Phinising Rinse. But I will reup on the Red Tea one during her next Sale.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair

My DCs have been doing so good that i finish with Tea or HV Rinse. I havent been cowashing either. I was using KS as a leave in weeks ago but then I found my Kahve and been using that. 

That LBN oil smells but i suffer for the ingredients. I dont remember how the pomade smelled.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair

How is that banana??????


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518;18580921[B said:
			
		

> My DCs have been doing so good that i finish with Tea or HV Rinse.[/B] I havent been cowashing either. I was using KS as a leave in weeks ago but then I found my Kahve and been using that.
> 
> *That LBN oil smells but i suffer for the ingredients. I dont remember how the pomade smelled.*


 
@Brownie518 Right. I always finish up my DC with ACV Rinse and Tea.

That Oil does have Great Ingredients, but I cannot take the smell. That Pomade stanks like spoiled Grape Jelly. 

It smells pretty disgusting, but not nearly as bad as that Oil. *okay....Imma stop talmbout it*

Next time I mail you something...I'll stick what I have left of that oil in the box. 


I.just.can't.....


----------



## Brownie518

Yeh i havent been using a rinse out. Porosity Control, if needed.

Those ayurvedic oils are potent. Stanky.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518

I don't think the Banana is that bad. 

It should be more like $8.00 or $10.00 but never $16.00.

It smells Great. It is something that unfortunately needs to be followed up with something else.erplexed 

Which is why I'll rinse it out and follow up with HV's Red Tea.

It could use a lot of help in the overall performance, but the smell is spot on (if you like Banana).


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair

Ok good to know. I pulled mine out the other day...i guess i will use it soon...she has another conditioner now. You see??


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

I love Afroveda's Babob & Burdock Oil.  

It is thebomb.com


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair

I know you do!! Im getting a couple next sale, for sure.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

Yeah, it was a strange Pink Color wasn't it?  I 'glanced' at it. 

If this Hawaiian Oil is anything like the Wild Grow....she has another Winner on her hands.

My Staples from her will be:

Oil
Jar of Joe
Sprout
and on 'rare' occasion the Dark Honey Cleanser

I think I just buy some of the other stuff occasionally.  These will be my go-to's from her.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair

Its hot pink from hibiscus, she said. Im going to try it soon.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

I love that Babob & Burdock Root as much as that Shikakai Oil.  .

I just hope I like the other one.  Kalahari & whatever it was, just as much and that it doesn't stank.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

Yeah....Hibiscus.  Lemme know how it is..... 

Imma stick to what I know (from her)


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> Brownie518
> 
> Yeah....Hibiscus.  Lemme know how it is.....
> 
> Imma stick to what I know (from her)


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair

One thing about AV, the oils dont usually stink. I want some more Methika from her. I hope she still has it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

I still like The Creamies and I like the Forest Green/Blue and of course...Clouds.  The Tutti Fruitti is nice too.

I was a little disappointed in the Black Coffee (especially for the price).  

All in all tho' her stuff still ROCKS!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *One thing about AV, the oils dont usually stink*. I want some more Methika from her. I hope she still has it.


 
@Brownie518

Yeah...They are very 'nice' but they are Steep too. $18.00 ain't no joke.

Since I'm on this Oil kick right now....how do ST'icals Oils smell


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> Brownie518
> 
> I still like The Creamies and I like the Forest Green/Blue and of course...Clouds.  The Tutti Fruitti is nice too.
> 
> I was a little disappointed in the Black Coffee (especially for the price).
> 
> All in all tho' her stuff still ROCKS!


IDareT'sHair

I live them Creamies! Forest Green, Tutti Frutti, Joe, Soft Coconut, all excellent


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> I live them Creamies! Forest Green, Tutti Frutti, Joe, *Soft Coconut*, all excellent


 
Brownie518

What is that?  The Marshmallow stuff?  I haven't tried that yet.  

Or the Pink Mimosa or the Moisture Riser (I have them) but haven't used them.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair

Yeah. The Marshmallow joint. I need more Moisture Riser now that you mentioned it. I gave my mother the Mimosa.


----------



## divachyk

Free Hair Ebook. These amazon books are free for a limited time. I downloaded but haven't read it so I'm unsure of the validity of the content. Enjoy.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My "Timer" is no longer working on my Steamer (so I guess I'll hafta' watch the clock on my PC).  

I hope it's not a sign that something else is about to go out.

I've had it since 2008.  And will get another one with The Quickness if something happens to this one.  

It's just that simple.  I REFUSE to be without one.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

IDareT'sHair said:


> *Since I'm on this Oil kick right now....how do ST'icals Oils smell*


 
Brownie518

Don't you have Power To The Pre-Poo & the Platinum  one?


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> Yeah...They are very 'nice' but they are Steep too. $18.00 ain't no joke.
> 
> Since I'm on this Oil kick right now....how do ST'icals Oils smell


IDareT'sHair

Soultanicals Power to the Prepoo smells like fresh ginger...I have the other oil but don't remember what it smells like. I haven't used that one yet. 

I finally found my Mocha Silk hair milk.  And half a bottle of HH Moisture Riser and another 8oz TeaLightful Shine. I was looking for a flash drive and found those instead.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> I found my Mocha Silk hair milk.  And half a bottle of HH Moisture Riser and another 8oz TeaLightful Shine. *I was looking for a flash drive and found those instead*.


 
Brownie518

Pfft.  Typical PJ move....


....Always looking for something else & finding some durn Products.....

If I get anything else from ST'icals, maybe I'll try the Oils.erplexed


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> Pfft. *Typical PJ move...*.
> 
> 
> ....Always looking for something else & finding some durn Products.....
> 
> If I get anything else from ST'icals, maybe I'll try the Oils.erplexed


IDareT'sHair

That is so true. Got product stashed all ova. 

I'm working through my stash, though. I'm really going to need a good DC reup soon. Naturelle, Silk Dreams, and Claudie.  I need more pH Rinse from BJ, too. By the first week of June, I'll be ready to get down. 

Oh, I ordered the Grow Wild, Marshmallow Fluff, and Greek Yogurt...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> That is so true. Got product stashed all ova.
> 
> I'm working through my stash, though. I'm really going to need a good DC reup soon. Naturelle, Silk Dreams, and Claudie.  I need more pH Rinse from BJ, too. *By the first week of June, I'll be ready to get down.*
> 
> Oh, I ordered the Grow Wild, Marshmallow Fluff, and Greek Yogurt...


 
Brownie518

Imma stand back & watch you Get Down

This should be Fun!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518

I want another Bottle of Purabody's Sapote Oil. Maybe there will be a July4th Sale.

I wish I could move off this Oil kick.....


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> Imma stand back & watch you Get Down
> 
> This should be Fun!


IDareT'sHair

It seems like a long while since I really got down so it could get real ugly!  I plan to get:

Silk Dreams
Claudie
Shi Naturals (tea rinses, protein cond.)
Hairveda Rinses
Pomade Shop
Afroveda oils


----------



## Brownie518

I meant to add in that I want:

4 Vanilla Silks
2 Nourish Oils
2 Destination Hydration
1 Mocha Bling Butter
1 Mocha hair milk

1 Kahve Oil
1 Kahve DC
1 Deep Moisturizing conditioner
1 Montego Bay oil
1 Revitalizing oil

...among other things


----------



## Brownie518

You know, I just realized that I have forgotten all about that Soft & Creamy Black Coffee..I have most of my bottle still. Hmmm...didn't she make it so it was creamier or something? I only got the one so I don't know...

Oh, I want 2 more Whiskey Soaks.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

I ended up using Silk Dreams Nourish.......


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

Girl...that is a very nice list.....


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I don't really have a list.  I need to dig into my Stash and get ready for HV's "Back To School" and whatever happens in the Fall.

You know I'm down with whoever has the biggest.............SALE!


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> I ended up using Silk Dreams Nourish.......


IDareT'sHair

I love me some Nourish!!!  Can't live without it...



IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> Girl...that is a very nice list.....



Yeah, I can't wait!!  I need some more seamless combs, too. I lose those things every single time I get them. It's crazy.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

Yeah...Nourish is good.  You got me wanting that Mocha Milk too.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair

You should try that hair milk at some point, it's good. I'll be using it next wash as my leave in. It lays new growth well.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair said:


> Brownie518
> 
> Yeah...Nourish is good.  You got me wanting that Mocha Milk too.



IDareT'sHair
I have the hair milk. At first it was ok but I really like it now. You should try it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 Beamodel

Thanks Ladies....I will add the Mocha Milk to my SD's List.


----------



## Beamodel

I'm wondering why my HH is shipping later this weekend. I ordered 7am on the 15th (Saturday). Everyone else already got ship notices. I feel like she over looked my order for some reason.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel

Why do you think?  Maybe what you ordered takes longer????


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair said:


> Beamodel
> 
> Why do you think?  Maybe what you ordered takes longer????



IDareT'sHair
Could be that pink conditioner lol. I'm not worried though. I have so much stuff in my arsenal already. She sent me an etsy msg and said it will ship Saturday bc she is going out of town.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair

Girl she (Devon - HH) is down the street from me in the French Qtr. lol.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel said:


> *Girl she (Devon - HH) is down the street from me in the French Qtr. lol.*


 
Beamodel

Hmpf.  She coulda' dropped it off at the Crib.


----------



## divachyk

IDareT'sHair said:


> My "Timer" is no longer working on my Steamer (so I guess I'll hafta' watch the clock on my PC).
> 
> I hope it's not a sign that something else is about to go out.
> 
> I've had it since 2008. And will get another one with The Quickness if something happens to this one.
> 
> It's just that simple. I REFUSE to be without one.


 
IDareT'sHair, my water resevoir cracked recently and caused a downpour of water all over the floor. Dh used some kind of glue to seal the crack and it worked perfectly. I've had a few other issues here and there in the past but they were repairable. I refuse to be without one also.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair said:


> Beamodel
> 
> Hmpf.  She coulda' dropped it off at the Crib.



IDareT'sHair
Lmbo. That's the same thing she said. If I would have known she was coming down here, I certainly would have asked her to bring it. But that's why mines won't ship until the weekend.  Because she wont be back in Atlanta until the weekend.


----------



## Beamodel

Speaking of steamers. I broke the plastic grip thing that holds the water. I'm gonna have to call the company. This is the second time this has happened to me. Both times my fault though.


----------



## natura87

Tried my Carol's Daughter leave in sample, its okay. Just...meh.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

divachyk

That was smart about the Glue.  I dropped mine on the kitchen floor a couple years back & it cracked on where it bows out to create the Octagon.  

So, a piece was missing.  Otherwise I would have thought about a cement glue option.

So, I just ordered x2 Extra's in case that happened again.  

The next 'crack' was like a Hairline Crack right on the Seam.

That one possibly could have been plugged up with cement glue (I didn't think of that).


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Beamodel

Hoping my Timer is the _only thing_ that 'goes out' on mine.  
I've had it a while and have been using it faithfully x2 per week since I've had it.

Yeah Gurl, she coulda' dropped that off.


----------



## divachyk

IDareT'sHair, my crack is at the seam. I need to order a spare so I'm not caught up in a bind. Those replacements aren't cheap. I've had my steamer for about 3 years now but had to send my entire unit back for service about a year after purchase. It wasn't heating up to my expectations. They serviced that bad boy and it came back to me with smoking hot steam!  

I also purchased a facial steamer from them -- love, love, love it!


----------



## Beamodel

Beamodel said:


> Speaking of steamers. I broke the plastic grip thing that holds the water. I'm gonna have to call the company. This is the second time this has happened to me. Both times my fault though.



LCL is sending me a new clip. They still had some left for my model. Since I've brought mines, they have a newer model. I have the pro 150. Now they have the pro 165.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My Hairitage Hawaiian Oil came today. It is nice & light smelling. 

I still detect a hint of the Plumeria and the Jasmine (so the floral scent is faintly present).

However, I knew that before I ordered. 

I may stick with the Grow Wild in the future, because the smell is more my speed.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Oh Yeah, My $4.99 (w/Free Shipping) Giovanni Deeper Moisture Conditioner came today too.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

**b.a.s.k. Beauty 22% Off Sitewide June 21- June 23** *Code = JUBILEE*






@Brownie518  I know you they were on "Your List"  Just tryna' help a Sista' out.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Afroveda Free Shipping w/$40.00 until Friday June 21st *Code = summerfun*


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> **b.a.s.k. Beauty 22% Off Sitewide June 21- June 23** *Code = JUBILEE*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Brownie518  I know you they were on "Your List"  Just tryna' help a Sista' out.


IDareT'sHair

I see you! I'm getting 2 Volkas and I hope she has the new body products that she mentioned.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> I see you! *I'm getting 2 Volkas* and I hope she has the new body products that she mentioned.


 
Brownie518

..........  I'd like to try the YAM

You see AV also has FREE SHIP ?  Girl...these Sales Won't Stop.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair said:


> **b.a.s.k. Beauty 22% Off Sitewide June 21- June 23** Code = JUBILEE
> 
> @Brownie518  I know you they were on "Your List"  Just tryna' help a Sista' out.



IDareT'sHair
Is the whiskey stuff good? I wanted to try it but BASK is so expensive for 8oz. I still have my honey stuff and I like it. Most of BASK stuff don't work for me though.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel

I saw that Hairitage's Wild Grow Oil has the Coffee.

Yeah, I may pick up the YAM.  I have x2 of the Whiskey Vanilla's (aka Volka).  Brownie518 

It is very dense and I'm Extremely, Extremely Heavy-Handed and I have 'barely' scratched the surface.  It will last forever.  

I shoulda' just got one.  They say only use x2 per Month.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> ..........  I'd like to try the YAM
> 
> You see AV also has FREE SHIP ?  Girl...these Sales Won't Stop.



 

The YAM is good, too.  I have one around here that I've been looking for. No luck yet...



IDareT'sHair said:


> @Beamodel
> 
> I saw that Hairitage's Wild Grow Oil has the Coffee.
> 
> Yeah, I may pick up the YAM.  I have x2 of the Whiskey Vanilla's (aka Volka).  @Brownie518
> 
> It is very dense and I'm Extremely, Extremely Heavy-Handed and I have 'barely' scratched the surface.  It will last forever.
> 
> I shoulda' just got one.  They say only use x2 per Month.



I love that Whiskey.  My hair feels so good after rinsing it. And I feel like I don't need to follow up with anything else. I do, though. Just in case since my hair can be sensitive sometimes. If I get two more, they will all last the rest of the year, probably.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair

I might check that whiskey out around Blk Friday time frame.


----------



## Brownie518

I finally got the Coffee conditioner and 2 more Peppermints from Pomade Shop. I was going to wait but why??  And I'm almost finished with this jar I'm using.

My Hairitage came today. That Greek Yogurt smells good. The Fluff, does, too.  I haven't smelled the oil, yet.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

Yeah...I   that Volka too.  

Even as Heavy-Handed as I am...I'm sure both Jars will last for the rest of 2013 & prolly into 2014

Beamodel  Yep.  You should definitely put it on your BF list.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> I finally got the Coffee conditioner and 2 more* Peppermints from Pomade Shop.* I was going to wait but why??  And I'm almost finished with this jar I'm using.
> 
> *My Hairitage came today. That Greek Yogurt smells good. The Fluff, does, too.  I haven't smelled the oil, yet.*


 
Brownie518

I think Imma try the Rosemary Pomade this time.

Keep me posted on the 'new' Hairitage Products


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair

You know I love the Rosemary. I swear I have one floating around  so I didn't get another. I think the Peppermint is now my favorite.  Vanilla scent, of course. 

Speaking of Vanilla, is MD having a sale? I could use her Argan Oil Blend.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> The YAM is good, too.  *I have one around here that I've been looking for.* No luck yet...


 


Brownie518 said:


> You know I love the Rosemary. *I swear I have one floating around * so I didn't get another.


 
Brownie518

Umm...Looks Like You really need to do some Inventory over there Ms. Lady!.........


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

I thought I got an email from M. Dean a few days ago?  

I didn't open it, because I didn't want to be 'Tempted":fallenang


----------



## chebaby

chello ladies
i got an email from av today and she is opening a salon or store or something.

i got my kbb cream in the mail yesterday and been using it under ohm shp. i like it. today i used kbb sa, hair cream and ohm sweet hair pudding.

i used up my daily fix, repair me, kbn shea aloe conditioner and im practically all out of my sd destination hydration.
i think imma put it off to the side for now and bring out some other conditioner. ill probably pull out this random conditioner i got from whole foods, my replenishing conditioner, and mop top daily conditioner.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@chebaby


......... Where Have You Been?.........


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> 
> ......... Where Have You Been?.........


 girl you wont even believe the changes thats been going on at work. got people scurrederplexed but of course i still find time for my hair


----------



## Beamodel

My Shescentit order shipped. YAY... I haven't tried the avocado conditioner in a while mainly bc it had reminded me if garnier triple nutrition. However garnier has since changed their formula and added a cone to it, and I prefer to not put products with cones in my hair.


----------



## chebaby

chello ladies
is it just me who feels some kind of way about carols daughter "crossing over"? i mean we all know it was us who was purchasing left and right from her and all of a sudden you look on the website and you see two white chicks front and center and the only black girl is pushed off to the side.
another thing is her packaging, it went from natural looking brown pacaging to looking like something you could find in any high end department store. i mean thats great for money but i feel like she kicked us to the curb.
PLUS her scents are totally different. she got rid of the scents like jamaican punch and sweet honey dip chocolate brown sugar for stuff like vanilla jasmin or whatever scent you typically find in products that dont cater to us.

i asked other people and they feel the same way but i just thought id get you guys' opinion.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

chebaby It's not just you my sis and I were discussing that a few weeks ago but about Shea moisture. She attended an event and she said the PR rep was white and most of the staff at that event also. We thought maybe it was just the venue but on their FB page you can see a clear shift in their target audience.


----------



## chebaby

curlyhersheygirl said:


> @chebaby It's not just you my sis and I were discussing that a few weeks ago but about Shea moisture. She attended an event and she said the PR rep was white and most of the staff at that event also. We thought maybe it was just the venue but on their FB page you can see a clear shift in their target audience.


 see i dont like sh!t like that because we know who put you on the map in the first place. and you are so pressed to "cross over" that you forget about who your marker is in the first place. white people already have brands for them and the few brands we have for ourselves end up selling out.
and CD should be ashamed because she was one of the first all natural brands for us. and now you got a red head white woman on your website and the only black girl is pushed off to the side
she had 40% off last week and i was going to place a huge order cause i love her body products but i was like where all the good scents at. she dont replaced all the good scents with jasmine and lavender smellserplexed where the sugar and punch and sweet scents


----------



## chebaby

black brands crossing over reminds me of back in the day when black singers were famous but they still ended up putting white faces on the cover of the records


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

chebaby Maybe they think that's being mainstream; it's just sad.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl

Hey Ms. Curly!

I just read in another Thread Target had Ms. Jessie's for 70% off


----------



## Brownie518

chebaby

I totally agree with you about CD...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Hmpf.  I'm seeing several 'brands' w/White Faces!  

Doesn't Ms. Jessie have some White Girls on there?......*speaking of Ms. J's*


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair Wow 70% . MJ was never available at my Target.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl

It's still the same price on Target's website.


----------



## Brownie518

Hello, ladies! T, che, curly!! Whats goin on?
The weather is beautiful today. I'm havin a drank waiting for the NBA finals to start...


----------



## Ltown

Hi ladies! 

Summertime is here!

IDareT'sHair, on esty bask is shut down indefinite is there another site?


The owner of BaskBeauty is on vacation.

Thank you so much for visiting! At the moment our etsy shop is on an indefinite hiatus. Please continue to shop for your specialty spa treats at: www.baskbeauty.com

Link to us on www.facebook.com/baskbeauty to learn about upcoming promotions as well as "sneak peak" product launches! Also share our "pin-spiration" with us at www.pinterest.com/baskbeauty!

Have a beautiful & blessed day!
Rashida


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ltown

Hey Lady!  You have to go directly to b.a.s.k.'s website

http://www.baskbeauty.com/


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Brownie518 It's nice here too finally.


----------



## chebaby

chello ladies
im sitting here munching on some thin mints. then imma chow down on this steak and cheese sub with fries. what diet lol

today i used cj honey butta under ohm shp. my hair is hard but thats because they got the ac blasting in this place so my hair has been hard every time i step in this place. i been killin the over time though. you know so i can get me some more kbb mask


----------



## IDareT'sHair

IDareT'sHair said:


> **b.a.s.k. Beauty 22% Off Sitewide June 21- June 23** *Code = JUBILEE*


 
Ltown

It starts tomorrow.  Here's the Code^^^^^^^^


----------



## chebaby

this girl at my job finally gave me the go ahead to apply for this other position. you think i didnt they was asking me all kinda questions i didnt understand but i dont care lol as long as i filled it out and gave them my resume. being an adult is hard i just realized i cant even say im in my early 20s no mo


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl @Ltown @chebaby @Brownie518

This is the 1st time in a looonnnggg time all the OG's have been here. Now all we need is Shay, SerjicalStrike, redecouvert, Fab, LaColocha, beautyaddict, robot, bronzebomb


:blowkiss:


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I had a Cart of Soultanicals Oil, but I backed it out.  With the 25% BYESPRING25


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair

I'm sippin some volka right now... I was just checking out b.a.s.k. so I'm getting a YAM, 2 Whiskeys, and two Souffles in Lemon Beignet and Apricot Colada 

My Pomade Shop shipped already. I hope it comes before wash day so I can try that coffee conditioner.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518

Imma 'bout to get my Volka soak on tomorrow.  Imma just pick up x1 YAM


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> Imma 'bout to get my Volka soak on tomorrow.  Imma just pick up x1 YAM


IDareT'sHair

I think I'll use mine next week. It's been a couple weeks since I last used it, I think. Have you used the YAM before?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

No...the Volka soak is my 1st b.a.s.k. Purchase.

You musta' found your YAM?


----------



## Ltown

Thanks, T!

I'm out of touch

I haven't brought anything but I've been busy looking to sell/buy home so I'm packing and getting rid of stuff, not hair products.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ltown

Are you getting anything from Bask?


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> No...the Volka soak is my 1st b.a.s.k. Purchase.
> 
> You musta' found your YAM?


IDareT'sHair

Ohhh, okay!  Yeah, I found my YAM, finally. 

I was browsing Marie Dean last night...I'll be getting some Vanilla Repair come fall  There was another I really liked but I can't remember right now.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Finished up a Hydratherma Follicle Booster Spritz.  I have x2 back ups left.


----------



## Brownie518

I will be getting 2 or 3 Follicle Boosters soon. The SSI Tahitian is doing me right spritzed on before my cream leave in so I haven't yet.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

You liked Sweet Milk? 

I still need to dig into my Coffee & Kokum.  I sold most of mine to *Fab*  

I think I may have x2 left & a couple Oils.

If I was gone get any...I'd get another Chamomile & Calendua.  I'll see BF


----------



## IDareT'sHair

MY SSI Tahitian Shipped!


----------



## Ltown

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Ltown
> 
> Are you getting anything from Bask?


 
IDareT'sHair, I don't know maybe sample or something small. I don't want things getting mix up or missed while packing/moving in the next couple of months.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ltown

Are you getting another House, Condo, Townhouse or Apt.?


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair

You know, I think it was the Sweet Milk! Thanks!! LOL!!I'll have to make a fall list as I remember things. 

Ltown

Moving/purchasing is such a stress. I don't blame you for keeping things as simple as possible.


----------



## Ltown

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Ltown
> 
> Are you getting another House, Condo, Townhouse or Apt.?


 
IDareT'sHair, downside to townhouse and closer to area of interest, now that dd is off to college I don't need to be in this location.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ltown

I knew you wanted to down-size once your Baby left.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

Brownie somewhere tore down by now talmbout she watchin' da' game.


----------



## chebaby

oh did i tell  yall my CR moisture butter turned fishy too
i dont know whats going on.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

chebaby That happened to my algae DC that's why I stopped purchasing from CR.


----------



## chebaby

curlyhersheygirl said:


> @chebaby That happened to my algae DC that's why I stopped purchasing from CR.


 if another one of my products goes fishy im giving up


----------



## natura87

Detangled and twisted up last night with Tigi Catwalk Oatmeal and Honey conditioner. Gonna was this sucker out and see if I can get a wash and go out of it.


----------



## natura87

I have a few carts full of stuff. The sales are alright and ...well I've had a  very rough day and I just want to haul darnit. Soultanicals, Uncle Funky's Daughter and Bask are full...just gonna wait it out to decide what I want more.


----------



## Lita

chebaby said:


> if another one of my products goes fishy im giving up



chebaby Wow! Not good..Not at all..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita

IDareT'sHair Blue Roze is having a sale on the Coffee Dc & Hibiscus Dc..

*I purchased the Coffee...Yep..Sale ends at midnight on Friday..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Ltown

Good morning ladies!

I purchase from bask a year ago and it was body lotion, why is her product so expensive? Some of these look small for the price and being that they are natural how are they in lasting in storage and not going bad?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Lita  Thanks Ms. Lady! 

I was just looking at their stuff (again) last night. *off to look*


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I know I gotta get all up in this Stash this Summer.  I cannot have stuff goin' "Fishy" on me. 

chebaby curlyhersheygirl  Ya'll got me scurrd.

I have x1 CR Algae Mask left.  (It's in the Fridge tho') so hopefully, that buys me more time.

I also have x2 of her Pomades.  These are not refrigerated.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ltown

Are you thinking about getting Hair Stuff from b.a.s.k. or Body Stuff?  I may not get anything from them.  I'm still thinking. 

I may try that BlueRozeBeauty instead.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Lita 

Girl.....I just remembered I ordered those "Clay Masks" from Sorenzo Beads....that I haven't heard a thang from.....

They must be SLOW.  I don't think I want any more clay stuff right now.erplexed

I'm taking them off my list.  Where my stuff at?  SMH.


----------



## natura87

Ltown said:


> Good morning ladies!
> 
> I purchase from bask a year ago and it was body lotion, why is her product so expensive? Some of these look small for the price and being that they are natural how are they in lasting in storage and not going bad?


 

I keep my in the dark. Usually in a tote or a closet.


----------



## Ltown

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Ltown
> 
> Are you thinking about getting Hair Stuff from b.a.s.k. or Body Stuff? I may not get anything from them. I'm still thinking.
> 
> I may try that BlueRozeBeauty instead.


 
IDareT'sHair, I was thinking about body but the price ain't doing it for me. I actually found a great body butter from Trader's Joe $6.99 that does it for me.


----------



## robot.

I really want to find a good curly pudding. I wear my hair stretched and I need something for my twistouts that leave my hair soft and touchable.

I bought a dark n lovely gel from target last month and I'm surprised to say I'm halfway through it. Like it on damp hair but not so much dry hair.

I never got to try the ohm sweet hair pudding


----------



## robot.

chebaby said:


> oh did i tell  yall my CR moisture butter turned fishy too
> i dont know whats going on.



Have you tried the twisting butter/whipped gel?


----------



## chebaby

robot. said:


> Have you tried the twisting butter/whipped gel?


Robot, i have the twisting butter but i recently sold the whipped gel. i hope it doesnt turn fishy on the person that purchased iterplexed i havent tried either on yet but they both have the same texture as the moisture butter. if i didnt know any better just by looking at them i would think they are the same thing.

for a good pudding try jane carter curl cream. i like it but it stinks like fresh cut grass and its kinda on the pricey side. have you tried the lets jam custard everyone on youtube was raving about? never tried it but heard lots on good things about it.


----------



## Brownie518

For some reason, I keep making Soultanicals carts and end up backing out....hmmm

Ltown - I belive b.a.s.k. butters and souffle last long. I know I have a butter from almost a year ago and it's fine. Smells so good and no mold/fishiness/separating, etc...still good.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@chebaby

Hey Miss Che-Lady!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Sitting here doing a Volka "soak"  with Bask's Whiskey/Vanilla.

Will rinse out in a minute & Steam with: Naturelle Grow's Herbal Blends.

I was going to Cowash with the rest of my Hairveda's Tea with some Oyin Honey Hemp, but I grabbed the rest of the Soultanical's Mango Dip so I can finish it up.erplexed

Brownie518  I was thinking about getting some ST'icals Oils during this 30%.  I'll need to see after I make a Cart.

Lita  My Sorenzo is marked "Shipped" via my PayPal, but when I click on it, it just seems like they printed a label.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair

That soak sounds nice...

I'm still considering ST. I would get 2 of those body oil mists, Wrappers Delight, and the Kinky Silk milk or whatever it's called. 

My hair is lookin' a sight today...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

Yeah Girl,  Gettin' my _Volka_ on up in this Piece!  

Gettin' ready to rinse out and Steam with some Herbal Blends.

Preppin' for this T/U next week.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

I did a ST/Oil Cart, but didn't hit PAYNAH.  I think I might skip it.  If I get any Oil, I'll get another Grow Wild from Hairitage.

N'Joi also has 20% off right now too.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair

Oooh, I didn't know Njoi had a sale. I need an 8oz oil. Let me go convo her real quick...

I will probably skip ST again, as usual. I have the Grow Wild. I plan to use it next week. It has great ingredients. I'm not sure if this Marshmallow Fluff is good for my hair. I think it would be wonderful for my mother or my sister, though. I'm going to have my mother try it this weekend.


----------



## Brownie518

I might get more Ayurvedic Hair butter from Njoi, too. I love that one.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518

Yeah, I want another Wild Grow because I know Imma Blow Skrait through this bottle once I open it......

Imma skip ST'icals, but Imma 'bout to Buy something up in this Joint tonight.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> Yeah, I want another Wild Grow because I know Imma Blow Skrait through this bottle once I open it......
> 
> Imma skip ST'icals,*but Imma 'bout to Buy something up in this Joint tonight*.


IDareT'sHair

You and me both!! What you lookin at? 
I'm making a Claudie's cart...just to see.


----------



## Brownie518

My Pomade Shop came today. That was quick.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

Pomade Shop don't Play! 

Excellent CS.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> Pomade Shop don't Play!
> 
> Excellent CS.


IDareT'sHair

 I know, right!!! She know what she doin! 

I should have gotten a couple Rosemary, you know...but the sale is til the 30th so we'll see.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

How'd that Claudie Cart work out?

I want somethin'.......


----------



## Lita

IDareT'sHair said:


> Lita
> 
> Girl.....I just remembered I ordered those "Clay Masks" from Sorenzo Beads....that I haven't heard a thang from.....
> 
> They must be SLOW.  I don't think I want any more clay stuff right now.erplexed
> 
> I'm taking them off my list.  Where my stuff at?  SMH.



IDareT'sHair What? You still didn't receive your products...No way..Better send them a pm.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Lita

I looked in my PayPal and it has a Tracking # but it hasn't moved anywhere.

Kizuri has some New Stuff and Free Shipping over $25.00


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518 @Lita

I got:
Kizuri's new DC'er, new Oil & new Hair Milk

Kizuri is my new Favorite Vendor of 2013


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Hey Miss Che-Lady!


 hey
whats going on?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@chebaby

I guess you saw in that "What's On Sale This Month" Thread, that CJ, Oyin and Deva Curl is on Sale Curlmart?


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> I guess you saw in that "What's On Sale This Month" Thread, that CJ, Oyin and Deva Curl is on Sale Curlmart?


 yea i saw that


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Hey divas. I passed on ST and got other stuff.

My pomade shop order arrived today also.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl

Yeah...So Did I!  Too many other 'really good' things to buy 

I got Kizuri

I gave you a Shout-Out on Your Haul!  In What Did You Buy This Week!

chebaby  So.....oke:


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair

So far, I have Kahve Leave In and Oil in my cart...trying to decide what conditioner to add.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

I ended up getting Kizuri. So that & b.a.s.k. I'm Skrait.....

Waiting on:
Afroveda
SheScentIt
Sorenzo Beads Clay Masks *forgot I even bought this*
b.a.s.k.
Kizuri


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> I ended up getting Kizuri. So that & b.a.s.k. I'm Skrait.....
> 
> Waiting on:
> Afroveda
> SheScentIt
> Sorenzo Beads Clay Masks *forgot I even bought this*
> b.a.s.k.
> Kizuri


IDareT'sHair

Wow...I'm only waiting on b.a.s.k.  I wish I was waiting for more...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

No You Don't Wish That! 

These Sales been tearin' me up.  

I Ain't stopped since Mothers Day.  

I need to Take A Seat and work through this Stash.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair

Girl, I've been buying plenty of other things so I actually am waiting on stuff!  Just no hair products. 

I am going to get some Njoi. I want that oil and some butter, too.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

Me Too!  I just got off this Sunglass kick.....

Anyway......I wanted that N'Joi Coconut & Hibiscus (and another Sweet Pomade), but didn't get  them. (yet)


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> Me Too!*  I just got off this Sunglass kick*.....
> 
> Anyway......I wanted that N'Joi Coconut & Hibiscus (and another Sweet Pomade), but didn't get  them. (yet)


IDareT'sHair

Girl, stop. I had to put myself on a ban in April. No more sunnies! 
I'm just waiting for my reserve Njoi listing so I can get down...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518

Yeah...I had to Stop with them durn Sunglasses. 

I only got 2 Eyes!

And I've been tearin' up some Summa' Shower Creams/Gels

Totally Out of Control


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> Yeah...I had to Stop with them durn Sunglasses.
> 
> I only got 2 Eyes!
> 
> And I've been tearin' up some Summa' Shower Creams/Gels
> 
> Totally Out of Control


IDareT'sHair

I might as well say I've been tearin' up everything!  Just killin' it! I really need to quit.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *I might as well say I've been tearin' up everything!  Just killin' it!* I really need to quit.


 
Brownie518

......Like I Didn't Already Know!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518

This fall Imma have a good line up of DC'ers from my Stash:

CD BV Smoove
Mr. Baby-Bubba Bel Nouvo
Claudie Avocado Intense
Fleurtzy
Natures Ego Avocado
SD's Shea What Deux
BeeMine


Some of my other Thicker/Creamier DC'ers


----------



## Beamodel

I just pulled the trigger on Kizuri Beauty. I really like the vanilla DC thanks to Lita

I got:
Vanilla DC - reup
Coconut DC
Passion fruit moisturizer


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Beamodel Yeah I'm excited about the new Kizuri items. Can't wait to try them.

@Lita my Sorenzo Clay Masks are really starting to move. It now says "Electronically Accepted" 

Speaking of BlueRosezBeauty: I'd like to try that Pumpkin Whip...maybe in the Fall. _Pumpkins & Fall_ always seem to go together for me.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair

I want to try blue roze too but I need to hear more reviews first. 

Oh, I just added a lil mango dip on my ends and sealed with coconut oil. I will report back my thoughts on it. I'm washing my hair later today so if it makes my hair crunchy then it's coming out.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel

I used it last night as a Detangler.  I used about a dime size on damp hair and my hair did okay.  Dried soft.  Wasn't hard or crunchy.  That's interesting......

So what  have left, I will use it as a detangler.  I have about 1/4 bottle left, since I had been using it as a Cowash.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair

I only used it on a small part of my bang. So far it seems fine. Not bad, not super soft either. I will try it as a co wash too.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Lita Beamodel chebaby

I got a Ship Notice from my Kizuri Purchase.  She also said she's having a July 4th Sale. 

Chebaby I am letting you know, cause you keep saying her products look good......oke:

I have named Kizuri my 2013 Favorite Line that I have bought this Year.  Hope they keep up the Good Work!


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair

Girl I just ordered my stuff this morning and it shipped already. Love it...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Beamodel

Thought I'd get something today...Sadly I did not.erplexed 

My SSI Should have been here. 

Hmp. 

Well, I put my Tutti Fruitti away and pulled out Kizuri's Olive & Shea Moisture Butter, since I have Multiples.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair 

My SSI should prob be here Monday my HH still haven't shipped. That tuti fruiti is good. When I get low on it, I will def repurchase that. It's weird bc my hair dosent care for Shea but this has been working well for me.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel

I had a Jar of Tutti Fruitti in my Cart, but didn't pull the Trigger


----------



## Lita

IDareT'sHair said:


> Lita Beamodel chebaby
> 
> I got a Ship Notice from my Kizuri Purchase.  She also said she's having a July 4th Sale.
> 
> Chebaby I am letting you know, cause you keep saying her products look good......oke:
> 
> I have named Kizuri my 2013 Favorite Line that I have bought this Year.  Hope they keep up the Good Work!



IDareT'sHair I like how fast Kizuri ships too..Yep...Hope they continue with good customer practices & great products.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita

My Blue Roze shipped..I like that..Fast shipping..It already moved too..Yep.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita

Brownie518 said:


> IDareT'sHair
> 
> I might as well say I've been tearin' up everything!  Just killin' it! I really need to quit.



Brownie518 IDareT'sHair I have that buying problem with sandles..lol..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Spritzing with HTN Follicle Booster.  Tryna' think up a good Regi for Tuesday.


----------



## Lita

Before I went outside I dampen my hair with a little water,spritz with Soultincals wrappers delight..Hair up on a bun.I spritz my roots with HV silica tea spray...Bang out.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Lita

I'm either going to pull out another Follicle HTN Booster, My Hydrasilica Spritz or 1 of my Soultanicals Spritz or even Claudie's Tea.


----------



## Brownie518

Hey, ladies. I guess I missed you...

I finished up a 16oz Herbal Blends. Will absolutely be reupping on that joint. This week! I'm also about to order a few bottles of Nourish Oil. It's working well for me in this weather.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518

Hey. Don't use up my JBCO w/Lime.  I'm expecting it when the Fall Weather rolls around.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

I should be getting plenty of packages next week.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> I should be getting *plenty of packages* next week.


IDareT'sHair

I got an envelope for your JBCO. I'll mail it this week 

at the bolded...


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair

Hey, which Shea What do you use? protein or non??


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *I got an envelope for your JBCO. I'll mail it this week *
> 
> at the bolded...


 
Brownie518

No, Ms. B!  You Don't hafta' Rush.  Seriously. I just don't want you to use it up.  

I'm good *you can send it to me sometime in the Fall.*

Yeah, Girl.  No idea where my SSI is.  It shoulda' been here.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518

Non = Shea What Deux. I assume that's what you meant? 

Ltown sent me Shea What and I really, really liked it, but never re-upped on it after I finished it.

I just stuck to the Mocha Silk for my Protein from that line.  Maybe next Sale I'll do a 2'fer on the Shea-What


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

I sure hope I like these Sorenzo Clays.  

That was an impulse purchase.  

I got the Sea Kelp and Honey and the Hibiscus and Nettle (or something like that).

I'm praying it's not messy or anything.erplexed  

I did like the one from ButtersnBars, but it's messy.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair

I won't use it...I stopped in and got 2 more bottles.  

I might get one of each of the Shea Whats with my Nourish and Vanilla Silk 

Let me know about those Clays.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

I don't know what I was thinkin' about when I bought those durn clays. :hardslap: 

No use in complaining about it now.  I'm glad you stopped in & picked up more JBCO.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

What 'might' you get for 4th July Sales?  I don't know what I'd get.......

I can't think of anything?  Maybe some Mr. Baby-Bubba or some Hairitage or Naturelle Grow?  Maybe Silk Dreams or Claudie's.  I'm pretty open.  Depending on the Discounts.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> I don't know what I was thinkin' about when I bought those durn clays. :hardslap:
> 
> No use in complaining about it now.  I'm glad you stopped in & picked up more JBCO.


IDareT'sHair

I hope they work well for you. 

I love that JBCO. I used to always blend mine, anyway (usually with Nourish) to cut the thickness. I have one bottle that I added brahmi, amla, and shikaki. I use it for overnight soaks.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518

You been tearin' up some Overnight "soaks". 

I'm tryna' think about what Imma use as a Mid-Step this weekend. 

Can't decide if Imma use Affirm 5n1 or Sustenance or something else?


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> You been tearin' up some Overnight "soaks".
> 
> I'm tryna' think about what Imma use as a Mid-Step this weekend.
> 
> Can't decide if Imma use Affirm 5n1 or Sustenance or something else?


IDareT'sHair

Yeah, the overnights have been doing me right!  Especially with that JBCO. Dang, I have used Affirm in a while.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> *What 'might' you get for 4th July Sales? *I don't know what I'd get.......
> 
> *I can't think of anything? Maybe some Mr. Baby-Bubba or some Hairitage or Naturelle Grow? Maybe Silk Dreams or Claudie's. I'm pretty open. Depending on the Discounts.*


 
Brownie518

What You Gettin'??????

Yeah, I may just stick with Affirm stuff as my Mid-Step since the Relaxer is Affirm.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

Oh & btw:  I've been killin' N'Joi's Ayurvedic Hair Oil !


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair

Hmm, for the 4th? Oh, I'll be ready to go in by then. I can't believe it's almost here already!!! I would definitely get Claudie's, Naturelle, Silk Dreams, and HTN if she has a sale. I need that anyway. I would get another of Baby Bubba's DC. That joint is good.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> Hmm, for the 4th? Oh, I'll be ready to go in by then. I can't believe it's almost here already!!! I would definitely get Claudie's, Naturelle, Silk Dreams, and HTN if she has a sale. I need that anyway. *I would get another of Baby Bubba's DC. That joint is good.*


 
@Brownie518

Interesting. That's good to know. 

I'd get the 16oz for $18 if he has a Sale.

Not sure what else I'd get? Probably more Kizuri.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> Oh & btw:  I've been killin' N'Joi's Ayurvedic Hair Oil !


IDareT'sHair

Me, too! I just ordered 10oz from her. It shipped already, too.  Love it!!!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> Me, too! I just ordered 10oz from her. It shipped already, too.  Love it!!!!


 
Brownie518

I saw you bought a 10 ozer  You musta' thought it was some Volka

I'm lovin' that Oil.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> Interesting. That's good to know.
> 
> *I'd get the 16oz for $18 if he has a Sale.*
> 
> Not sure what else I'd get? Probably more Kizuri.


 
Brownie518

FYI


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> I saw you bought a 10 ozer  You musta' thought it was some Volka
> 
> I'm lovin' that Oil.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> FYI


IDareT'sHair

Yeah, I didn't know he had 16oz. I'd get that. 

So what all are you liking from Kizuri?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518

The Olive & Shea Lotion
Castor Oil Hair Repair Crème
Olive & Shea Moisture Butter

I have x2 of the Cocoa Vanilla DC'ers, but Haven't tried them yet. They look Yummy tho'

I also have a Coconut Mango Detangler or Leave-In (or something like that) that I haven't used/tried.

I just bought:
Oil *hate that it's just 2oz's*
Coconut Hydrating DC Crème
Passion Fruit Hair Milk

ETA:  Mr. Bubba offers a 16 oz for $18


----------



## Brownie518

@IDareT'sHair

Bubba's 16oz Avocaod & Shea...thats a different conditioner from the DC in the jar, yes? I don't remember what it's called, the one you sent me...

ETA...it's the Creamy Castor DC


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *ETA...it's the Creamy Castor DC *


 
Brownie518

Yep.  This one with both JBCO & Haitian CO


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> Yep.  This one with both JBCO & Haitian CO


IDareT'sHair

Yes!! I love that one. I hope he lists that one soon!!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

I want him to have a Sale...erplexed  

I'd like to try the Milks *they get really good reviews* and the Avocado Mist.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518

If SD's has a Sale, I might get a Nourish (back up) and a Mocha Milk....since you love it so.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> I want him to have a Sale...erplexed
> 
> I'd like to try the Milks *they get really good reviews* and the Avocado Mist.


IDareT'sHair

Do they? Good. I like the ingredients, too.  They all sound good. 



IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> If SD's has a Sale, I might get a Nourish (back up) and a Mocha Milk....since you love it so.



I'm getting at least 2 Nourish and another Milk. I used that last night.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> @IDareT'sHair
> 
> *Do they? Good. I like the ingredients, too.  They all sound good.*
> 
> 
> 
> *I'm getting at least 2 Nourish and another Milk. I used that last night.*


 
Brownie518  Yep.  Both Milks get really Great Reviews here & on YouTube. 

I haven't heard too much about the "Mist" but you know Imma Sucka' for Spritz & Mists and Thangs

I made up a mock SD's Cart with: Mocha Milk, Nourish, Destination Hydration.  I looked a "Pre" but that 2 ounces always stops me.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

I'm excited to see who offers some 4th Sales, although I'm not planning on getting much.  

I haven't stopped or slowed down since M-Day.  And Neither Have these SALES.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> I'm excited to see who offers some 4th Sales, although I'm not planning on getting much.
> 
> I haven't stopped or slowed down since M-Day.  And Neither Have these SALES.


IDareT'sHair

Girl, the sales have  been non-stop. Every time you turn around, a sale!  I'm excited for the 4th Sales!!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518

Hmpf. I might end up with nothin'...... 

_*you bet not say nuffin' either*_...


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> Hmpf. I might end up with nothin'......
> 
> _*you bet not say nuffin' either*_...


IDareT'sHair


*cough*....


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> **cough*.... *


 
Brownie518

I may not.....  It's gone hafta' be something really good tho'. 

I need to be tryna' get my stash whittled down to re-evaluate/inventory for BF.

So, I'll start tryna' focus on that.....Girl if these Sales eva'


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

Right after my T/U, I think I'll pull out HTN Protein-Leave In to use for my Daily Moisturizer for a week or two.

I only have x1 bottle of this.  Will re-up if/when HTN has a Sale, especially if I start using this........


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> Right after my T/U, I think I'll pull out HTN Protein-Leave In to use for my Daily Moisturizer for a week or two.
> 
> I only have x1 bottle of this.  Will re-up if/when HTN has a Sale, especially if I start using this........


IDareT'sHair

That's a good idea.  That will help get your hair back in shape after the t/u.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> I may not.....  It's gone hafta' be something really good tho'.
> 
> I need to be tryna' get my stash whittled down to re-evaluate/inventory for BF.
> 
> So, I'll start tryna' focus on that.....Girl if these Sales eva'



Mine isn't too bad lately. I definitely don't have a lot of DCs right now. I ran through all of them. I need to reup on Naturelle real soon. I have a 16oz Slippery left. And only one Vanilla Silk, now. Well, I do have 3.5 BV Smoothies, 8oz.


----------



## Ltown

Hi ladies!

It's my birthday!! I've been busy all weekend, partied Friday, recital Sat, barbeque kick off in DC Sun and today I'm going to movies, and later rest. Tired


----------



## Beamodel

Ltown said:


> Hi ladies!
> 
> It's my birthday!! I've been busy all weekend, partied Friday, recital Sat, barbeque kick off in DC Sun and today I'm going to movies, and later rest. Tired



Happy Birthday Ltown


----------



## chebaby

hey ladies
i see yall in here haulin for the lawd

i went in target yesterday and almost had a meltdown cause i couldnt buy anything and there were sooooo many things i wanted. i just purchased a new car and have a car note
i almost had a melt down at the dealership too im such a drama queen lol. my mom had to calm me down and explain to me that everyone has a car note and it helps build your credit. welcome to adult hood lol. call me naive but i always assumed that everyone owned their cars right out. 
i went around asking my co workers cause im nosey like that and found out that one dude pays 600 a month and another guy i work with pays a little over 600 because he kept trading cars.

this is too much for me im about to remain a child forever lol.


----------



## Beamodel

chebaby

Lol. I have a note too but it's only $300 a month.


----------



## chebaby

Beamodel said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Lol. I have a note too but it's only $300 a month.


 chile im not ready for this adult stuff ill get use to it though, i dont really have a choice lol. my note is pretty low from what i gathered from the "research" i did at work. lol. mine is in the low $200s.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@chebaby

Another $350 Note & a Lease. 

When my Lease is up I will have nothing.....


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Another $350 Note & a Lease. When my Lease is up I will have nothing.....


 i dont know much about leases but doesnt that mean you get a new car whenever the lease is up? thats pretty good, shoot id have another car err time i blinked


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Ltown

Hey Ya' Ms. LTown! I know you are gettin' Your Volka On......


----------



## chebaby

but ive been doing a ton of ot at work so ill be able to haul soon

i went in target and i want a kbb mask, kbb mist, SM purification masque and CR gel i already have the gel but this is a different formulation. and its pink so i have to get it.

i usually dont buy mists but one day i didnt feel like washing my hair i sprayed on some oyin greg juice and put on a plastic cap for 5 minutes and when i took it off my hair was bomb dot com lol.
for right now im just going to use that CR mist T sent me.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> i dont know much about leases *but doesnt that mean you get a new car whenever the lease is up? *thats pretty good, shoot id have another car err time i blinked


 
chebaby

Yep you could Lease a New Car.  Or you can buy the one you have outright or you could walk away with nothin'

What were you lookin' at, at Target?


----------



## chebaby

Ltown said:


> Hi ladies!
> 
> It's my birthday!! I've been busy all weekend, partied Friday, recital Sat, barbeque kick off in DC Sun and today I'm going to movies, and later rest. Tired


 Ltown, happy birthday :blowkiss: i hope you enjoy it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My SheScentIt came today!

Another box came, but it's stuck in the Box.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Yep you could Lease a New Car. Or you can buy the one you have outright or you could walk away with nothin'
> 
> What were you lookin' at, at Target?


 that sounds good. now imma do more "research" and find out who is leasing around here pretty soon imma know all the ins and outs of the car buying world lol.

girl i was looking at err thang surprisingly i want that kbb mist called hair blossom. i like her new bottle. they're so tall and skinny, its weird 
i really want a CR hair milk too. i already have a bottle but ive had it for a while and now im afraid if i use it it might have that fishy smell but ill try it anyway


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> My SheScentIt came today!
> 
> Another box came, but it's stuck in the Box.


 what did you get from SSI.

im going to pull out her pomegrante conditioner tomorrow. i love her scents


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *but ive been doing a ton of ot at work so ill be able to haul soon*
> 
> *i went in target and i want a kbb mask, kbb mist, SM purification masque and CR gel i already have the gel but this is a different formulation. and its pink so i have to get it.*
> 
> *i usually dont buy mists but one day i didnt feel like washing my hair i sprayed on some oyin greg juice and put on a plastic cap for 5 minutes and when i took it off my hair was bomb dot com lol.*
> *for right now im just going to use that CR mist T sent me.*


 
@chebaby

Nice Haul-List. At least most of it's on Da' Ground. 

Girl, I love Mists & Thangs They do act as a "Refresher" I want some J&B. I say that every summa' & never get any.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Nice Haul-List. At least most of it's on Da' Ground.
> 
> Girl, I love Mists & Thangs They do act as a "Refresher" I want some J&B. I say that every summa' & never get any.


 girl you better get you some juices and berries. that stuff is so good i had two bottles of greg juice and gave my mom one so she can spray her braids.
i also have a HV hydrasilica spray.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *what did you get from SSI.*
> 
> im going to pull out her pomegrante conditioner tomorrow. i love her scents


 
chebaby

I just got the Tahitian Mist.  (Another Mist right....) I got it because Brownie518 swears by it.

That durn Beautyaddict took x2 16 oz Pomegrantes from me.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> I just got the Tahitian Mist. (Another Mist right....) I got it because @Brownie518 swears by it.
> 
> That durn Beautyaddict took x2 16 oz Pomegrantes from me.


 lol its mist season.

beauty will take all the good stuff if you let her. she dont play. im holding on to all my SSI with a death grip cause her scents are right on for summer i still have 16oz avocado and 16oz pomegrante. i also have an 8oz of pomegrante conditioner that ill  take out tomorrow.


----------



## Beamodel

chebaby said:


> chile im not ready for this adult stuff ill get use to it though, i dont really have a choice lol. my note is pretty low from what i gathered from the "research" i did at work. lol. mine is in the low $200s.



chebaby
Yup, thts pretty good


----------



## Ltown

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Ltown
> 
> Hey Ya' Ms. LTown! I know you are gettin' Your Volka On......


 

IDareT'sHair, thank you! I can't hang anymore with the volka age is catching up with me
Thank you Chebaby!


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair said:


> My SheScentIt came today!
> 
> Another box came, but it's stuck in the Box.



Mines came today too. Still no shop notice frm HH yet arrgggg


----------



## chebaby

Beamodel said:


> @chebaby
> Yup, thts pretty good


 cool, i need the reassurance


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Ltown Happy Birthday


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *lol its mist season.*
> 
> *beauty will take all the good stuff if you let her.* she dont play. im holding on to all my SSI with a death grip cause her scents are right on for summer i still have 16oz avocado and 16oz pomegrante. i also have an 8oz of pomegrante conditioner that ill take out tomorrow.


 
@chebaby

Yeah...It is. I've been killin' that HTN Follicle Booster 

Gurl........Beauty got me!


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Yeah...It is. I've been killin' that HTN Follicle Booster
> 
> Gurl........Beauty got me!


  she dont play. i bet her stash is crazy.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

Gurl...I need to worry about my own I'gnant Stash *and so do you* Mine is stoopid crazy right now.

I really need to work on it.  Maybe I'll get it down in the next month or two.  I wish I had some more Spritz.....

I have AV's Pomegrante Blueberry, but I think it's for if you are going to Flat Iron.  

I need to look at it.  I think it might be discontinued.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Gurl...I need to worry about my own I'gnant Stash **and so do you** Mine is stoopid crazy right now.
> 
> I really need to work on it. Maybe I'll get it down in the next month or two. I wish I had some more Spritz.....
> 
> I have AV's Pomegrante Blueberry, but I think it's for if you are going to Flat Iron.
> 
> I need to look at it. I think it might be discontinued.


 how you just gonna casually throw me in the mix

i really do though. i was thinking about it earlier today, with all my products going fishy i really need to move through these products fast.


----------



## bajandoc86

Hey ladies! I been so MIA. Work been kicking my arse!

Hope y'all doing great 

Happy Birthday Ms.Ltown! 

Any of y'all hit paynuh on that Soultanicals sale?!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@bajandoc86

Hey Girl, Nah...No ST'icals here (this time).


----------



## Brownie518

Ltown

  HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!! I hope you have a great day!!!


----------



## Brownie518

Hey, ladies! T, che, Be, doc, what ya'll doin? Anyone buying anything? I'm still lookin and making carts. I did buy four seamless combs from hairsense this morning.


----------



## Beamodel

Brownie518

I love seamless combs. I have way less split ends since I started using them.


----------



## chebaby

Brownie518 said:


> Hey, ladies! T, che, Be, doc, what ya'll doin? Anyone buying anything? I'm still lookin and making carts. I did buy four seamless combs from hairsense this morning.


 i just watched a product review for eden body works coconut shea products and now i want that my bss has some of the eden products but ive been ignoring them cause im not interested in most products that has peppermint or tea tree in the name. like, thats not pretty but coconut shea sounds good lol.


----------



## Beamodel

chebaby said:


> i just watched a product review for eden body works coconut shea products and now i want that my bss has some of the eden products but ive been ignoring them cause im not interested in most products that has peppermint or tea tree in the name. like, thats not pretty but coconut shea sounds good lol.



I kinda wanted to try Eden too. They sell it in Walmart as well.


----------



## Brownie518

chebaby said:


> i just watched a product review for eden body works coconut shea products and now i want that my bss has some of the eden products but ive been ignoring them cause* im not interested in most products that has peppermint or tea tree* in the name. like, thats not pretty but coconut shea sounds good lol.



 That's funny, I would be thinking the same thing. Although I do love my Peppermint Pomade. But I've always steered away from her stuff because of that, too.


----------



## Brownie518

Beamodel said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> I love seamless combs. I have way less split ends since I started using them.



So do I.  I really wanted to get about 10 of them but that would have been ridiculous...wouldn't it?


----------



## chebaby

Brownie518 said:


> That's funny, I would be thinking the same thing. Although I do love my Peppermint Pomade. But I've always steered away from her stuff because of that, too.


 yea peppermint and jojoba and tea tree is not pretty and yummy i need stuff that sounds fluffy and silky or pretty. like hibiscus she needs to come out with a hibiscus deep conditioner or something. i do like that eden stuff is pretty cheap.


----------



## Brownie518

chebaby said:


> yea peppermint and jojoba and tea tree is not pretty and yummy i need stuff that sounds fluffy and silky or pretty. like hibiscus she needs to come out with a hibiscus deep conditioner or something. i do like that eden stuff is pretty cheap.



Now that's what I'm talkin about.  Hibiscus would be good. Somethin...it gets decent reviews, though, I guess


----------



## chebaby

Brownie518 said:


> Now that's what I'm talkin about.  Hibiscus would be good. Somethin...it gets decent reviews, though, I guess


 yea imma pick some eden stuff up when this overtime kicks in


----------



## Lita

chebaby said:


> lol its mist season.
> 
> beauty will take all the good stuff if you let her. she dont play. im holding on to all my SSI with a death grip cause her scents are right on for summer i still have 16oz avocado and 16oz pomegrante. i also have an 8oz of pomegrante conditioner that ill  take out tomorrow.



chebaby Yes,it's mist season all the way...Ive been misting like crazy..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita

Two people at a meeting today,told me my hair looked so moisturized & what products did I use...

*Today,I used Soultincals wrappers delight spritz,HH golden whip butter,Blue Eco styler,on top a little CR moisture butter..I always add a little moisturizer on top of gel.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Beamodel

I need a good mist. SSI vanilla didn't work nor did Kamaza care Califa spray, Claudie tea mist. Any other recommendations? Lately I've been adding a lil hair dew to a spray bottle with water but I would prefer just buying something premixed already. Something without aloe!


----------



## Lita

Beamodel said:


> I need a good mist. SSI vanilla didn't work nor did Kamaza care Califa spray, Claudie tea mist. Any other recommendations? Lately I've been adding a lil hair dew to a spray bottle with water but I would prefer just buying something premixed already. Something without aloe!



Beamodel Hi! My hair has a love/hate relationship with aloe too..

*HV-Hydra Silica spritz..Yum..Works very well..No aloe.

*Shea-Yucca & Baobab moisture thickening  mist..Does wonders...Has aloe,but it's way down on the list..

Don't know what spray did it or both..For a month 1/2,I was spraying both spritz on my edges every night & I noticed a inch of gray thick hair on my edges/around my bang..Very strong healthy edges..Rest of my scalp/hair using Soultincals,but not daily...

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita

Just rubbed some CR ajani biotin/castor balm on my scalp..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Beamodel

Lita

I tried HV one before. It didn't work prob bc of the tea. I will try that other one you said. The Shea one.


----------



## divachyk

Happy Bday Ltown!!! :blowkiss:


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Beamodel

I don't know if any have AV in them or not:

Afroveda's Ginseng & Moringa
Hydratherma Naturals Follicle Booster
Oyin's J&B, Greg or Frank's Juice
My Honey Child *various*
Komaza Vitamin Reign 
Hairveda's Hydrasilicia Spritz
N'Joi's Herbal Tea
Darcy's Herbal Spritz & DB's Hair Oil
Shea Moisture's Restorative Elixir (Oil Spritz)
Claudie's Leave-In
Bel Nouvo


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Hey Girls!

The package I thought was mine actually belonged to a Neighbor. 

Believe it or not, that durn Sorenzo Clay stuff still hasn't moved.erplexed

My Kizuri should be here tomorrow.  

I see KBN is having a Sale tomorrow (I read that in the Monthly Sale Thread) I need to think about if I'll place an order.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair

Thanks for the list. I will look them up. That's crazy that your sorenzo haven't moved yet. I would message her about that. 

My Kizuri will be here tomorrow too and my HH FINALLY shipped, lol.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Beamodel

I used the Hairitage Banana as a Cowash tonight. Don't think I'll finish it up tonight tho'.erplexed 

I'll see once I rinse out this Emergencee.


----------



## Ltown

Evening ladies!

Thank you all for the Birthday wishes! 

I see all the new buys, since i'm moving alot if products coming out of the closet i don't have room to hide or store anymore afraid of mold 
My hair is thick and as long as i want APL without the shrinkage so i'm good until BF.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Beamodel
> 
> I used the Hairitage Banana as a Cowash tonight. Don't think I'll finish it up tonight tho'.erplexed
> 
> I'll see once I rinse out this Emergencee.



IDareT'sHair
I wonder when she will reformulate it. 

I used SSI Avocado as a moisturizer today, sealed with coconut oil and I must say I like it that way.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby   Eden doesn't get very good reviews?  Most of the ones I've read on here just said: meh....

Ltown  Sounds like you fully recovered after that terrible Set-Back.

Beamodel  I wonder if anyone bought the Pink Grapefruit DC'er?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I used up: 
x1 HH Banana DC'er
x1 Herbal Blends 12 oz
x1 HV Phinsing Rinse

Pulled out:
1/3 Jar of Slippery Elm
x1 Bel Nouvo DC'er
x1 Fleurtzy DC'er

To put in rotation`


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby Eden doesn't get very good reviews? Most of the ones I've read on here just said: meh....
> 
> @Ltown Sounds like you fully recovered after that terrible Set-Back.
> 
> @Beamodel I wonder if anyone bought the Pink Grapefruit DC'er?


 well that sucks, im still going to get it though.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Lita said:


> *Just rubbed some CR ajani biotin/castor balm on my scalp..*
> 
> Happy Hair Growing!


 
Lita

What do you think about this?  I have x2 Jars.  I pulled it out but didn't use it yet?  

I read some reviews and folks said it was too 'grainy' and they would not repurchase. erplexed

I felt mine and it is grainy, but I think it will be fine.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> well that sucks, *im still going to get it though.*


 
chebaby

WHHHYYYYYYY?????

I heard it felt _'cheap' & stripping_ 

*sounded like a skripper*

What did you hear?


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair said:


> Beamodel  I wonder if anyone bought the Pink Grapefruit DC'er?



IDareT'sHair
I did and I'm scared bc of the banana situation last time however the ingredients seem so simple and I don't see you can mess that up. I will keep you posted.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel said:


> *I did and I'm scared*


 
Beamodel


----------



## Ltown

IDareT'sHair said:


> chebaby   Eden doesn't get very good reviews?  Most of the ones I've read on here just said: meh....
> 
> Ltown  Sounds like you fully recovered after that terrible Set-Back.
> 
> Beamodel  I wonder if anyone bought the Pink Grapefruit DC'er?



IDareT'sHair, yes never will forget that year 2011 it took 6 months to reclover with support and products from you   thanks


----------



## Golden75

Hey ladies!  Almost tempted on Kizuri.  I will try not to   Used a bit of HH Tutti Frutti last night, hair felt nice this am.  Think I'll use up that Banana DC this weekend, may be pair it with BASK YAM and some steam


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> WHHHYYYYYYY?????
> 
> I heard it felt _'cheap' & stripping_
> 
> **sounded like a skripper**
> 
> What did you hear?


 
honestly thats one reason i never tried it. not only does jojoba and tea tree and peppermint not sound good but a big ole jar for $10 sounds cheap to me. and not cheap in a good way but the new coconut shea sounds good.
if it doesnt work ill just shake it up so you cant tell i used it and take it back to the store


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> honestly thats one reason i never tried it. not only does jojoba and tea tree and peppermint not sound good *but a big ole jar for $10 sounds cheap to me. and not cheap in a good way* but the new coconut shea sounds good.
> *if it doesnt work ill just shake it up so you cant tell i used it and take it back to the store*


 
@chebaby

They lost me when they said _Walmart_.  ........

I know that's right!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My Kizuri came today. And also my Keratin from Garden of Wisdom. 

_*both of these orders placed after Sarenzo*_

I've contacted them twice.erplexed I won't purchase from them again.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair

My Kizuri came today too. Sarenzo messed up one of my orders in the past and I haven't ordered frm them since.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> They lost me when they _Walmart_.  ........
> 
> I know that's right!


 lol the jars and everything looks cheap too. but you put coconut and shea in the same title and im sold


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel said:


> *Sarenzo messed up one of my orders in the past and I haven't ordered frm them since.*


 
Beamodel

I wish I woulda' remembered this.  I'm Ticked!  They're Done.



chebaby said:


> *lol the jars and everything looks cheap too*. but you put coconut and shea in the same title and im sold


 
chebaby

So..Umm...Why Do You Want to Try This Again??? 

Lawd!


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Beamodel
> 
> I wish I woulda' remembered this. I'm Ticked! They're Done.
> 
> 
> 
> @chebaby
> 
> So..Umm...Why Do You Want to Try This Again???
> 
> Lawd!


 cause it got coconut and shea butter


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@chebaby

To be quite honest with you Che, I hate using V05 to even rinse out my Henna anymore. 

I've been using other stuff. (Not to sound like a Product Snob)... 

Lately, tho', I've been grabbing other stuff. 

_*Wonder what I can use the rest of that V05 for????*_erplexed


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> _cause it got coconut and shea butter_


 
chebaby

....Pulls Up a Chair & Waits on Che's Eden Video


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> To be quite honest with you Che, I hate using V05 to even rinse out my Henna anymore.
> 
> I've been using other stuff. (Not to sound like a Product Snob)...
> 
> Lately, tho', I've been grabbing other stuff.
> 
> _*Wonder what I can use the rest of that V05 for????*_erplexed


 use it for shaving lol. thats what some posters use shampoo for they dont want.
we know you a products snob, these natural quality brands have spoiled you


IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> ....Pulls Up a Chair & Waits on Che's Eden Video


 i been wanting to do a video for the longest. i been lazy though and i find myself sleeping most of the time


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *use it for shaving lol. thats what some posters use shampoo for they dont want.*
> *we know you a products snob, these natural quality brands have spoiled you*
> 
> i been wanting to do a video for the longest. i been lazy though and i find myself sleeping most of the time


 
@chebaby

I'll use it up & won't replace it. Gurl....I ain't spoiled..... 

It seems like when I used something else to rinse out Henna/Indigo, I used less and it came out faster & cleaner and more moisturized. 

I find myself now grabbing anything but...to remove my Henna/Indigo. erplexed

Hmpf.  I wanna see a good Video..not one about how you bought 75 ounces of Eden for $10.00 and now your hair is all matted up & tangled. 

And itchin'


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel

Girl....Guess what????  That DURN Sarenzo is closed until July 15th.


----------



## Beamodel

Currently trying out Kizuri coconut DC. Just applied it. So far so good.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> I'll use it up & won't replace it. Gurl....I ain't spoiled.....
> 
> It seems like when I used something else to rinse out Henna/Indigo, I used less and it came out faster & cleaner and more moisturized.
> 
> I find myself now grabbing anything but...to remove my Henna/Indigo. erplexed
> 
> Hmpf. I wanna see a good Video..not one about how you bought 75 ounces of Eden for $10.00 and now your hair is all matted up & tangled.
> 
> And itchin'


 you is spoiled

girl i aint got no hair to tangle


----------



## Lita

Blue Roze-I ordered on Thursday it shipped Friday,Monday at post office...

Today-Pre with yucca mist on length & HH wild grow oil on scalp 1hr yes,I soaked my hair/scalp in both...Washed with Naturelle grow herbal cleansing cream,Blue Roze Coffee Dc for 2hrs plastic cap,rinsed with HCHL hibiscus cream & use SSI Coffee cream leave-in,Soultincals fluff moisturizer on length & ends with CC naturals Hibiscus hair cream,sealed with cream coco eucalyptus/honey hair oil....

*After Dc only 2 strands  came out/my hair is stronger/fuller/nice ringlets....I really like this,Fluffly lite cream in a jar,very,very creamy in texture,love the scent & ingredients..I will be ordering more.

Just wish it was larger in size..


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Lita said:


> .
> 
> *Today-Pre with yucca mist *on length & HH wild grow oil on scalp 1hr yes,I soaked my hair/scalp in both...Washed with Naturelle grow herbal cleansing cream,Blue Roze Coffee Dc for 2hrs plastic cap,rinsed with MHC hibiscus cream & use SSI Coffee cream leave-in,Soultincals fluff & ends with CC naturals Hibiscus hair cream,sealed with cream coco eucalyptus/honey hair oil..


 
Lita

Who's Yucca Mist?  Sounds nice.

That was good ship times for Blue Roze.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Used Up: x1 Kizuri Olive & Shea Moisture Butter *x2 Back-Ups*


----------



## Lita

I finished my last bottles of-

*Ambrosia-Curl cleanser 

*Naturelle Grow-Herbal Cleanser (will re-up)

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita

IDareT'sHair said:


> Lita
> 
> Who's Yucca Mist?  Sounds nice.
> 
> That was good ship times for Blue Roze.



IDareT'sHair Hi! Shea Moisture-Yucca & Baobab thickening mist..Loving this spritz...

*Yes,that was some fast shipping..I just wish the Coffee Dc was in a larger jar..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Lita
I keep forgetting Shea Moisture has a "Mist".  I love SM Resotrative Elixir.  

How did you like the Ambrosia Stuff?


----------



## Lita

IDareT'sHair said:


> Lita
> 
> What do you think about this?  I have x2 Jars.  I pulled it out but didn't use it yet?
> 
> I read some reviews and folks said it was too 'grainy' and they would not repurchase. erplexed
> 
> I felt mine and it is grainy, but I think it will be fine.



IDareT'sHair Hi! At first it was grainy,after it was in my bathroom/heat hit it,now the ajani is buttery soft...

*Let it get warm

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita

IDareT'sHair said:


> Lita
> I keep forgetting Shea Moisture has a "Mist".  I love SM Resotrative Elixir.
> 
> How did you like the Ambrosia Stuff?



IDareT'sHair I like the ambrosia hair milk,hair butter & dc...The cleansing curl wash,is very nice,doesn't stripp and a little goes a long way,very nice lather too..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Lita

Check out this Line!  Looks really good

http://www.etsy.com/shop/KindredKurls?ref=br_feed_60&br_feed_tlp=home-garden


----------



## Lita

IDareT'sHair said:


> Lita
> 
> Check out this Line!  Looks really good
> 
> http://www.etsy.com/shop/KindredKurls?ref=br_feed_60&br_feed_tlp=home-garden



IDareT'sHair You know I check them out..We stay on top of new vendors..lol..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Lita

Yeah...

That stuff sounds really good.


----------



## robot.

IDareT'sHair said:


> Lita
> 
> Check out this Line!  Looks really good
> 
> http://www.etsy.com/shop/KindredKurls?ref=br_feed_60&br_feed_tlp=home-garden



I hate when sellers don't show the texture or consistency of a product or the picture is low quality. 9 times out of 10 a picture of just the jar won't do anything for me  #minirant


----------



## IDareT'sHair

robot.

Good Point!  *removes them from mind*....


----------



## Beamodel

My knot sauce isn't moisturizing my hair as good as it use to :-(


----------



## divachyk

Beamodel said:


> My knot sauce isn't moisturizing my hair as good as it use to :-(



Beamodel, think it's the increased temps? My hair stay thirsty in the blazing heat.


----------



## robot.

My qhemet shipped  I'm trying to cut back on spending and pay down some debts but I want that eden body works defining creme so bad.


----------



## Beamodel

divachyk
You are probably right. I will have to set it aside for a lil while. 

Oh did you ever get any good reviews on hot head. My heat therapy wrap really burst and it melted through the cloth. I need a replacement. 

I have a steamer, bonnet and head dryer but I like the freedom of not being tied down while deep conditioning.


----------



## divachyk

Beamodel, I searched and didn't really find any hot head reviews that I was willing to use as my measuring stick. My hot head should be mailed out within the week. I don't have a review yet but will post one just as soon as I receive the shipment.


----------



## MileHighDiva

divachyk, here's a review for the hot head.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ov-1AMojcls

Beamodel, you can buy replacement gel packs at brushlove.com.
http://www.brushlove.com/hairtherapywrap-replacement-gel-packs-htwgel01.html


----------



## Beamodel

MileHighDiva
Thank you ((hugs))

divachyk
How long did it take for her to make it. I'm too fancy about the patterns she has shown.


----------



## Brownie518

Hey ladies..

I just bought some Hydratherma..oil, mist, lotion. I also got 2 Herbal Blends. I just used up my last jar, plus SSI Moisture Mist, 4oz JBCO, and Healthy Hair butter.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

Hey *Haulie518*....I mean Brownie!...

What's new?  Have you checked the Naturelle Grow Thread lately?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I thought my b.a.s.k. Shipped?  I need to go look.  I was expecting a package today.  erplexed

I don't know why cause I ain't ordered nothing.....

I'm tryna' hold out for July 4th.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel

How was the Kizuri Hydrating Coconut DC'er?


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair said:


> Beamodel
> 
> How was the Kizuri Hydrating Coconut DC'er?




IDareT'sHair

The best I can tell you right now is that my hair feels moisturized. I can't really comment only detangling properties simply bc I'm 10 wk post and my hair rejects anything trying to detangle it. I will try it again after I get a fresh relaxer at some point next week. I do like the vanilla one too though. 

The passion fruit is hella moisturizing. You only need a lil bit. I just spritzed my new growth with diluted hair dew (really like this) and added the passion to my new growth. Will see how that feels in a few hours.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> Hey *Haulie518*....I mean Brownie!...
> 
> What's new?  Have you checked the Naturelle Grow Thread lately?


IDareT'sHair

 you funny!!!!

Girl, yes, I saw.....
I just ordered 2 16oz Herbal Blends about 10 minutes ago. 



IDareT'sHair said:


> I thought my b.a.s.k. Shipped?  I need to go look.  I was expecting a package today.  erplexed
> 
> I don't know why cause I ain't ordered nothing.....
> 
> I'm tryna' hold out for July 4th.



My b.a.s.k. did ship. I don't know when its getting here, though. I just ordered some HTN, too. Right now, I'm making my Claudies list


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

You know you a Haulie!

Beamodel

I was gettin' ready to place another order for the same thing.

x1 Coconut
x1 Passion Fruit
x1 Oil


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair

Yeah, I am!! 

Ya'll talkin about Kizuri??


----------



## Beamodel

My HH items arrived and the colors don't match the pictures on the website.
I got the pink lemon berry & pink grapefruit conditioner.


----------



## Brownie518

Beamodel

:scratchch

I got the Mimosa and it was pink  I thought the other was hot pink???


----------



## EnExitStageLeft

......"Pink because of the hibiscus" my behind. Devon should know better by now. We see pink and thats what we expect when we receive our packages. I was going to pull the trigger on this too. I'm glad I waited.


----------



## Beamodel

I'm confused girls. I sent her a message and attached the pictures to show her. I just wonna make sure that I got exactly what I ordered. 

And yes I thought the pink mimosa was pink bc of the hibiscus. I'm wondering if hibiscus isn't in here. This is starting to make me question buying handmade items. I feel like I keep getting jipped.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Beamodel Yeah, I thought it was gone be Hot Pink like the Pitcha' 

My Pink Lemon Mimosa stuff is definitely very PANK.

@Brownie518 Yeah....I just placed another Kuzuri Order


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair

That Kizuri Passion Fruit milk sounds good. How is the oil?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518

I haven't opened it yet. I should have smelled it (at least).


----------



## Brownie518

Is she having a sale for the Fourth???


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

She said she was. 

But...I thought maybe the Free Shipping would be  a better deal (for some reason).  Maybe not.

I want some more of the Olive & Shea Moisture Butter.  

It's been doing me right.  She said it would be Restocked next week.


----------



## divachyk

MileHighDiva, thank you. I did see that one review and another done by a LHCF member via youtube. I think those were the only two I located IIRC. Reviews are limited. 

Beamodel, I am going to do a review for Hot Head so my cap is coming whenever since I am not purchasing.  Re: the patterns, I actually was cool with the patterns be it free or paid. I selected one of patterns with a darker inside so that it won't look so nasty if conditioner gets on it. Oh and yes MHD is right, you can order replacements at Brush Love but it seems they told me replacements were for the newer model. Or, maybe I'm getting my story confused. I know they offered me a discount toward the newer model and for some reason I'm linking that to replacement packs not being available for the older model but don't quote me.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> She said she was.
> 
> But...I thought maybe the Free Shipping would be  a better deal (for some reason).  Maybe not.
> 
> I want some more of the Olive & Shea Moisture Butter.
> 
> It's been doing me right.  She said it would be Restocked next week.


IDareT'sHair

I would like to try that butter, the oil, and that Passion Fruit joint. They sound good.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> I would like to try that butter, the oil, and that Passion Fruit joint. They sound good.


 
Brownie518

Girl...I'm Hooked. 

I keep saying she's my Favorite 2013 Vendor. 

I can't wait to try both DC'ers.  The Cocoa & Vanilla and the Coconut Hydrating.


----------



## Beamodel

divachyk

Thanks. I think I will order the blk blue one. I do have the newer heat therapy wrap but the gel pack melted a whole through the cloth so I need to totally replace the entire unit.


----------



## Beamodel

HH replied and said the pink lemon berry came out pink at first but faded later. 

She didnt comment on why my pink grapefruit DC wasn't PINK!!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel said:


> HH replied and said the pink lemon berry *came out pink at first but faded later*.


 
Beamodel

Lawd GeezusWhat The What????


----------



## Lita

Beamodel said:


> HH replied and said the pink lemon berry came out pink at first but faded later.
> 
> She didnt comment on why my pink grapefruit DC wasn't PINK!!!



Beamodel IDareT'sHair Hi! It faded..What? My last order of Marshmellow was a soft pink..lol.....Maybe your pink grapefruit faded too.....I hope it works the same.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita

Just ordered from the pomade shop..

*Cafe coffee Dc
*Cafe coffee poo

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita

Beamodel said:


> IDareT'sHair
> 
> The best I can tell you right now is that my hair feels moisturized. I can't really comment only detangling properties simply bc I'm 10 wk post and my hair rejects anything trying to detangle it. I will try it again after I get a fresh relaxer at some point next week. I do like the vanilla one too though.
> 
> The passion fruit is hella moisturizing. You only need a lil bit. I just spritzed my new growth with diluted hair dew (really like this) and added the passion to my new growth. Will see how that feels in a few hours.



Beamodel Keep us posted about the passion fruit..



Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Beamodel

Lita said:


> Beamodel IDareT'sHair Hi! It faded..What? My last order of Marshmellow was a soft pink..lol.....Maybe your pink grapefruit faded too.....I hope it works the same.
> 
> Happy Hair Growing!



Lita & IDareT'sHair
I added a lil bit of the pink lemon berry to my ends a d sealed with coconut oil/jar of joe. Will see how it feels in a few.


----------



## natura87

IDareT'sHair said:


> Lita
> I keep forgetting Shea Moisture has a "Mist".  I love SM Resotrative Elixir.
> 
> How did you like the Ambrosia Stuff?



I have both mists and the elixer. My hair loves the Moisture Mist. I have yet to really try the Yucca Mist and the Reconstructive Elixer.


----------



## Brownie518

HairVeda
We're gearing up for our annual Summer SunKissed Sale! Up to 45% off your faves including Green Bags filled with random goodies & Luxe Body Boxes filled with soaps, body butters & our delicious body huille. One Day Only. 7/5/2013. Don't forget to share!


----------



## Brownie518

Lita Beamodel IDareT'sHair

She posted something on FB about natural products and color...

Hey,
So sometimes when you make handmade natural products, colors may vary. Reasons for this may be that I may have got my hibiscus from Sevenanda one week and then the next week I may go the The herb store. Sometimes if I have a pot of conditioner on the stove, too much water will evaporate and I have to add more water. And other reasons are... Well sometimes it just happens it's the nature of natural products and I have no control over it. I was thinking about adding dyes to my products to make everything more consistent. What do you think?


----------



## Beamodel

Brownie518

Thanks for posting this about HH and Hairveda


----------



## Ltown

Brownie518 said:


> HairVeda
> We're gearing up for our annual Summer SunKissed Sale! Up to 45% off your faves including Green Bags filled with random goodies & Luxe Body Boxes filled with soaps, body butters & our delicious body huille. One Day Only. 7/5/2013. Don't forget to share!


 
Brownie518, thanks HV is the only thing I've kept up with.


----------



## divachyk

Beamodel, Hot Head stated: All items are handmade and ship within 3-5 business days. As of now I ship via priority mail so that's an additional 2-3 days.


----------



## Brownie518

My AveYou came already. That was FAST. 

My bask came and the Balsamic body glaze oil had spilled ALL out. There was nothing on the lid to keep it from opening, either. Anyway, we'll see what they say....


----------



## Beamodel

divachyk

I think I might place an order for one. Maybe today. I don't know what else I could try. I don't want any type of cords attached.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

natura87

Thanks for the review of SM's Mist.  I'll be picking up a couple of those.

Brownie518

I hate Spillage!  That would tick me skrait-off. 

Yeah...Thanks for posting about HV's Sale.  I remember that Year alla ya'll got them nice Green Bags (and I didn't get any).


----------



## Beamodel

Brownie518 said:


> HairVeda
> We're gearing up for our annual Summer SunKissed Sale! Up to 45% off your faves including Green Bags filled with random goodies & Luxe Body Boxes filled with soaps, body butters & our delicious body huille. One Day Only. 7/5/2013. Don't forget to share!



I will probably get:
Sitrinillah
Green bag
Amala Creme rinse


----------



## MileHighDiva

How much are the green bags from HV?

I going to try the Vatika Frosting and Methi Sativa set (sp?).


----------



## Brownie518

I plan to get

4 pH Rinses
Green bag or two
Whipped cream


----------



## chebaby

chello ladies
i got second day hair today. its so humid that my hair is so poofy no matter what. but i used ssi pom. conditioner as a leave in, followed by sweet hair pudding and ouidad gel.

i deep conditioned with naturelle grow aloe and avocado conditioner and i love it. im going to deep condition with it again this weekend.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

Chello Ms. Che!


----------



## Beamodel

MileHighDiva said:


> How much are the green bags from HV?
> 
> I going to try the Vatika Frosting and Methi Sativa set (sp?).



MileHighDiva
I don't recall. It's been a while since she did green bags.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair

Remember when I told you I was trying to stick with two or three lines. Well I think it is:

Hairveda - conditioners
Hairitage Hydration - moisturizers/sealers
Jessie Curl - back up DC 
Silk Dreams - back up DC 

I've played around in many vendors closets and the ones listed above have yet to let me down in the performance department. It is so hard to please my hair and their products do a great job. Anything else I have in my arsenal I have, I will use up and HV, HH & JC, SD will be may go to spots!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I Don't know how much the Green Bags cost, because I didn't get any.  Sorry. MileHighDiva


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel

Girl, I know I can't stick to no 2-3 Lines. ..... 

Maybe 22 or 33 but not 2 or 3


----------



## chebaby

hey T


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I need to check & see if my b.a.s.k. came today!....


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> I need to check & see if my b.a.s.k. came today!....


 ive been ignoring my BASK products. not even interested in looking at them lol.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair said:


> Beamodel
> 
> Girl, I know I can't stick to no 2-3 Lines. .....
> 
> Maybe 22 or 33 but not 2 or 3




IDareT'sHair
Girl I almost fell out laughing at your 22 or 33 comment. Love it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Beamodel

Girl....You know how 'we' get down ova' here!....

ETA:  I see you are T/U'ing up this weekend too?


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair

Yes mam. I'm under the dryer right now with my DC on. I got my replacement clip for my steamer resivior but I forgot about it until I got under here. Been under the dryer for abt 30 mns now. Sweating like a BOSS too lol. 

You go to a salon to get yours done right? I self relax. Been doing it for about 15 years now.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel

I'm under the dryer too.

My Niece was doing it & then she moved out of town (so I ended up at the School) 

Now she comes every 10-12 weeks and does it here at my house.  Just Applies, Mid-Step & Neutralizes and leaves. 

I wish I could get the hang of it. I've tried & Failed. (Many times)


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair

I just brought French perm stabilizer. Do you use it before or after DC? I'm in cool dwn mode right now from my DC session. 

That's good she comes to you. And it's someone you know and Trust. Girl my hair is BSL and sadly some blk folks get mad when they see ya hair and mess it up on purpose so I haven't visited a salon in a long time bc of that.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Beamodel

I always use it after my Cool Down. 

As a Finishing Rinse to close the cuticles, bring everything back in Balance and Restore that PH. 

It has a 2.5 Ph Balance.  I also use it my 1st wash Post.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair

Thanks! I kinda figured that it was ok to use it after the cool down. I had PC and didn't care for it much. I have acv but don't feel like mixing. I have one bottle of HV rinse but I haven't tried it yet.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel said:


> *I have one bottle of HV rinse but I haven't tried it yet.*


 
@Beamodel

Love this! 

But I always use FSP after relaxing for the 1st coupla' washes. 

Then switch over to HV. Weeks 2+

Seems like that might 'sting' directly after relaxing. Not sure tho'.


----------



## Brownie518

Beamodel said:


> @IDareT'sHair
> Girl I almost fell out laughing at your 22 or 33 comment. Love it.


Beamodel

Be, you know she meant it, too! 

So bask will be sending out a new bottle Monday. Turns out my cap broke clean in half. They said they got a couple of emails about this today. 

I am ready to go IN on Claudie, for real.  I hope SD has a sale, too. Regardless, I will be stocking up on her stuff next week.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Beamodel
> 
> Love this!
> 
> But I always use FSP after relaxing for the 1st coupla' washes.
> 
> Then switch over to HV. Weeks 2+
> 
> Seems like that might 'sting' directly after relaxing. Not sure tho'.


IDareT'sHair

It makes my hair get 'hard' after a touch up. I don't use the pH Rinse or my teas right after the touch up. I use Roux PC Corrector, usually.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Beamodel
> 
> Love this!
> 
> But I always use FSP after relaxing for the 1st coupla' washes.
> 
> Then switch over to HV. Weeks 2+
> 
> Seems like that might 'sting' directly after relaxing. Not sure tho'.



IDareT'sHair
I'm gonna try it like this ^^^ 
When HV have her sale I might get another rise too.


----------



## Beamodel

Brownie518

Lol. I know. She serious.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @natura87
> 
> Thanks for the review of SM's Mist.  I'll be picking up a couple of those.
> 
> @Brownie518
> 
> I hate Spillage!  That would tick me skrait-off.
> 
> Yeah...Thanks for posting about HV's Sale.  I remember that Year alla ya'll got them nice Green Bags (and I didn't get any).


IDareT'sHair

Those Green Bags were great.  Mine had great stuff that I could give as gifts. 

I want to try that SM Yucca Thickening Mist.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> It makes my hair get 'hard' after a touch up. I don't use the pH Rinse or my teas right after the touch up. I use *Roux PC Corrector, usually. *


 
Brownie518

Good Choice.  I've also used Nexxus Acidifying Ensure.  Tonight I tried that MOP Burdock Root Rinse.



Brownie518 said:


> *I want to try that SM Yucca Thickening Mist.*


 
Brownie518

Imma get on some SM Mists. 

Especially if they're on Sale & on the Ground.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *Be, you know she meant it, too!*


 
Brownie518 Beamodel

Hmp.  Shole Did!.....

Ya'll know I can't do no durn 2-3 Lines.


----------



## Brownie518

@IDareT'sHair

How was that MOP Rinse. I forgot to use that. I meant to use it so I'll use it next wash...
I've always wanted to try that Yucca Mist but I never see it on the ground. I need to check Walgreens. 

Oh, I just ordered 2 Nourish oils, Shea What Deux, and 2 Razzberry Coconut joints....


----------



## Beamodel

Brownie518 & IDareT'sHair

SD rasberry DC is available for sale now. I don't need it but I WANT it....


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *Oh, I just ordered 2 Nourish oils, Shea What Deux, and 2 Razzberry Coconut joints....*


 
Brownie518

Is there a Sale?  There seems to be a lot of Folks ordering SD's tonight.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 Beamodel

I got that Free 4oz during that "Name The Conditioner" Promo.


----------



## Lita

Spritz with Yucca & Baobab mist,Kyras Coconut hair milk to moisturized,Cream & Coco curls for days curl cream,Bella Phros Choco-honey anti frizz pomade on roots,sealed ends with KBN heavenly delight..Hair in 4 large braids/banded for wash/go.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair

No, no sale. Folks probably trying to get on that Razzberry before it sells out. I have maybe 2 or 3 uses left of my Nourish so I needed to reup asap. I need that, for real. It's perfect in this funky humid weather.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair

Did you like it? I think I might wait a lil while. I really want HV on the 5th. I have too many DC's right now.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518 @Beamodel
> 
> I got that Free 4oz during that "Name The Conditioner" Promo.


IDareT'sHair

Did you use it? 

Lita - Hey!


----------



## Lita

Brownie518 Hi! The Yucca mist you can find at Walgreens..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 Beamodel

Ya'll know I ain't used it yet!

Lita

Hey PJ!


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair  ^^

You got jokes!! LOL! Pot and kettle!!!


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair said:


> Brownie518 Beamodel
> 
> Ya'll know I ain't used it yet!
> 
> Lita
> 
> Hey PJ!



IDareT'sHair
Lol. SMH... I really want it that razzberry coconut.  I'm so torn! Ugh!!!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *You got jokes!! LOL! Pot and kettle!!!*


 
Brownie518 Hmp. Ya'll know how @Lita do! 



Beamodel said:


> Lol. SMH... *I really want it that razzberry coconut. I'm so torn! Ugh!!!!*


 
@Beamodel

oke:oke:


----------



## Lita

natura87 said:


> I have both mists and the elixer. My hair loves the Moisture Mist. I have yet to really try the Yucca Mist and the Reconstructive Elixer.



natura87 Hi! If you try the Yucca mist,please give a review..


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita

IDareT'sHair said:


> Brownie518 Beamodel
> 
> Ya'll know I ain't used it yet!
> 
> Lita
> 
> Hey PJ!



IDareT'sHair Hey! PJ in the house..lol..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita

IDareT'sHair said:


> Brownie518 Hmp. Ya'll know how @Lita do!
> 
> 
> 
> @Beamodel
> 
> oke:oke:



What? How did I get in this..lol..


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Lita @Brownie518 @Beamodel

What packages are ya'll waiting on?

I'm waiting on:

Afroveda *I forgot all about this until just now* That's why I like to list it.erplexed
Sarenzo Beads *so mad I don't even want it now*
b.a.s.k *prolly came today*
Kizuri *duplicate order*


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Lita said:


> What? *How did I get in this..lol..*


 
Lita

You Logged ON!  

Hey Girlie!


----------



## JudithO

I have the SSI Tahitian vanilla spray and really want to try the komaza califa spray.... I have the full 8oz bottle, but I don't like the scent.., anyone wanna swap? I'll happily take the komaza spray if its not full... Pm me if interested in a swap please?


----------



## natura87

Lita said:


> natura87 Hi! If you try the Yucca mist,please give a review..
> 
> 
> Happy Hair Growing!



It smells like old people.



 Like old, ranky mothballs.

Oddly enough I like the smell. I like old people though, They are all cute and squishy and ornery.


----------



## Lita

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Lita @Brownie518 @Beamodel
> 
> What packages are ya'll waiting on?
> 
> I'm waiting on:
> 
> Afroveda *I forgot all about this until just now* That's why I like to list it.erplexed
> Sarenzo Beads *so mad I don't even want it now*
> b.a.s.k *prolly came today*
> Kizuri *duplicate order*



IDareT'sHair what? No,what packages? I have pomade shop cafe coffee dc & cafe coffee poo coming in the mail...Other stuff came early this week.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## natura87

I had a really nice braidout earlier in the week, it was rained on though so the back stayed all nice and the front frizzed back up to its normal state. I said to heck with it and pulled it back into a bun.


A white coworker asked if I had a Bumpit in my hair. It took everything in me not to laugh at her. My crown just refuses to lay down so yes it looks like I have invested in a lifetime supply of Bumpits. My hair confuses my coworkers.


----------



## Lita

natura87 said:


> It smells like old people.
> 
> 
> 
> Like old, ranky mothballs.
> 
> Oddly enough I like the smell. I like old people though, They are all cute and squishy and ornery.



natura87 Hi! My Yucca smells like perfume,but it doesn't linger...

Cute & squishy...lol..squishy..lol..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Beamodel

I'm weak. I got some silk dreams. 
Shea what Deaux 
Razzberry Affair


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Lita @Brownie518 @Beamodel
> 
> What packages are ya'll waiting on?
> 
> I'm waiting on:
> 
> Afroveda *I forgot all about this until just now* That's why I like to list it.erplexed
> Sarenzo Beads *so mad I don't even want it now*
> b.a.s.k *prolly came today*
> Kizuri *duplicate order*




IDareT'sHair
I was doing good until I started dreaming in silk land.


----------



## natura87

Lita said:


> natura87 Hi! My Yucca smells like perfume,but it doesn't linger...
> 
> Cute & squishy...lol..squishy..lol..
> 
> Happy Hair Growing!





It's like a perfumey old smell. Not bad but not your conventional smell.


----------



## divachyk

Beamodel said:


> divachyk
> 
> I think I might place an order for one. Maybe today. I don't know what else I could try. I don't want any type of cords attached.



Beamodel, agreed. I want something that's convenient and won't keep me stationary on those days when I don't have time for steaming.


----------



## Ltown

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Beamodel
> 
> Girl, I know I can't stick to no 2-3 Lines. .....
> 
> Maybe 22 or 33 but not 2 or 3


 
IDareT'sHair, true PJ 22/33 lines.   I think being natural now for 3 years has allow me to cut back my PJ's, when you are find something that make your curl pop you stick with it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ltown said:


> *true PJ 22/33 lines. *


 
Ltown

LT!  You know how I Do!


----------



## Ltown

I was just thinking that HV sales probably won't include my beloved Red Tea products


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Ltown

I'd like to have another Red Tea Conditioner or 2


----------



## 13StepsAhead

hey ladies  I went out today and found a nice Indian shop selling all types of hair oils. So I picked up some Amla, Brahmi, and  coconut oil.  I might have to go back again before I leave because the lady there was trying to tell me about some other oils and treatments that were good for the hair.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

13StepsAhead

That sounds N-I-C-E!

Make sure you pick up some really good stuff.


----------



## 13StepsAhead

IDareT'sHair said:


> 13StepsAhead
> 
> That sounds N-I-C-E!
> 
> Make sure you pick up some really good stuff.




IDareT'sHair yes I love me ayurvedic goodies, so I was too happy to see the place... and  I will def be going back for some henna and some more oils.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@13StepsAhead

I'm sure you'll come home with a lot of Ayurvedic Hair Goodies!


----------



## Beamodel

I just looked at my stash....

I will be making a declaration right now! I will not make another purchase until Black Friday, besides Hairveda.  95% of the products I use are handmade and I don't want them to spoil on me (even though I keep most of them in the fridge). But I really need to start using up more instead of buying, buying, buying, use lol.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel said:


> *I just looked at my stash....*
> 
> *I will be making a declaration right now! I will not make another purchase until Black Friday, *besides Hairveda. 95% of the products I use are handmade and I don't want them to spoil on me (even though I keep most of them in the fridge). But I really need to start using up more instead of buying, buying, buying, use lol.


 
Beamodel

Um...A Declaration uh????....

Well now you got Witnesses!


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair

Lol. I need to really stop. I'm out of control lol.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Beamodel

I was just on ETSY looking for somethin'.....

ETA:  Would you believe that durn Sarenzo still hasn't moved????


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Beamodel
> 
> ETA:  Would you believe that durn Sarenzo still hasn't moved????



IDareT'sHair
Oh heck na! You have been waiting on that fit a minute now. See that's why I stopped fooling with them. If she dnt drop your stuff off at the post office then she should just refund you your money back!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel said:


> *Oh heck na! You have been waiting on that fit a minute now.* See that's why I stopped fooling with them. If she dnt drop your stuff off at the post office then she should just refund you your money back!!


 

@Beamodel

I told you when I went to that durn site it said: the Shop is _Closed until July 15th_......erplexed


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair

 SMH @ Sarenzo Beads.... I'm just done!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel

I wish I could get a refund on that Clay mess.erplexed  It better be good.

You know I don't even want it no more.....


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair 

I would feel the same way. The thrill is gone now bc she took so long! Yea I had an issue with them once before and I hadn't purchased anything since. She basically gave me the wrong product and took to long to give me the right now. By the time I had the right one, I didn't want it anymore.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel

So why send a Ship Notice and then close for 3 weeks?  

And the item just says "Electronic Notice Received"erplexed

I mean Who does that?


----------



## Lita

IDareT'sHair Beamodel Thats bad with Serenzo..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Lita

They just shouldn't have sent anything until they returned.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My
b.a.s.k
Afroveda

Came! Lemme open & smell both....  BRB


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Beamodel

I didn't realize YAM was so Goopy. Interesting......

Lemme go back & read it again........


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Beamodel
> 
> I didn't realize YAM was so Goopy. Interesting......
> 
> Lemme go back & read it again........



IDareT'sHair
I love YAM. I normally use it after I DC with something.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel

It reminds me of IPN's Molasses Hydrating stuff.  I need to dig into my IPN. 

Believe it or not....I still have summa 'dat.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Lita @Brownie518 @Beamodel
> 
> What packages are ya'll waiting on?
> 
> I'm waiting on:
> 
> Afroveda *I forgot all about this until just now* That's why I like to list it.erplexed
> Sarenzo Beads *so mad I don't even want it now*
> b.a.s.k *prolly came today*
> Kizuri *duplicate order*


IDareT'sHair

I got my bask, as you know. My AveYou came the day after I ordered it so I'm just waiting on Silk Dreams for now. I'm about to order some Shi Naturals with her 25% off  and you know I plan to go in on Claudie on Monday...


----------



## Brownie518

Beamodel said:


> I just looked at my stash....
> 
> *I will be making a declaration right now! I will not make another purchase until Black Friday,* besides Hairveda.  95% of the products I use are handmade and I don't want them to spoil on me (even though I keep most of them in the fridge). But I really need to start using up more instead of buying, buying, buying, use lol.


Beamodel

Ok, Be...
Well, I can't make any such declaration. I'm ready to haul right about now.


----------



## Lita

IDareT'sHair said:


> Beamodel
> 
> It reminds me of IPN's Molasses Hydrating stuff.  I need to dig into my IPN.
> 
> Believe it or not....I still have summa 'dat.



IDareT'sHair I still have IPN too..The tea spray,macadamia moisture cream,Tea pomade too..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Beamodel
> 
> I didn't realize YAM was so Goopy. Interesting......
> 
> Lemme go back & read it again........



IDareT'sHair Goopy ain't the word...Goopy,sticky,slimy..lol..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Beamodel

Brownie518

I'm trying to be strong and not buy anything. I hope I stick with it. It will be very hard watching you all haul though.


----------



## Brownie518

Beamodel said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> I'm trying to be strong and not buy anything. I hope I stick with it. It will be very hard watching you all haul though.



Yeah, we will be gettin' busy in here. You know that. But you can do it, though.


----------



## Shay72

I gave this little girl at work alot of hair products. She says they have done wonders for her hair. She also does others hair and they love the products too. She's asked me several times where did I get them. I told her tell me the name and I can tell her. She never tells me the name. If she asks one more time .

I didn't see the SM Yucca & Baobob conditioner at Target. The CVS I normally go to never has SM and Sally's always looks run through. Probably will hit up Walgreen's and a different CVS. I definitely need the Shine & Moisture Mist. I'm completely out. I feel like they were having tons of sales but now that I want some  .


----------



## natura87

Found my old heatcap that I have had for ages. DC'd on dry hair with heat for 30 minutes using the Curly Q's Cupcakes and Cream conditioner. Bought it during a trip to NYC just over a year ago. It's nice. Not a repurchase becuase I have no plans to go down to NYC anytime soon. I put a plastic cap on after that and went to bed so..I guess its an intense DC session now.

It smells nice and neutral, nothing particularly stands out in anyway.


----------



## natura87

My hair barely fits into the heatcap now. I had to smoosh it down and push some hair up to get it all in there.


----------



## natura87

Looking at my stash...It shrunk quite a bit rather quickly. Even though it takes me a while to use things up it did shrink. I did give away a LOT to a local Women's shelter and I gave a box to my little sister's friend. I have a reasonable amount. Enough to still qualify as a PJ. I might not be able to partake in a Black Friday haul this year though. That makes me sad. I love Black Friday haulage.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

natura87 said:


> Looking at my stash...It shrunk quite a bit rather quickly. Even though it takes me a while to use things up it did shrink. I did give away a LOT to a local Women's shelter and I gave a box to my little sister's friend. I have a reasonable amount. *Enough to still qualify as a PJ. I might not be able to partake in a Black Friday haul this year though. That makes me sad. I love Black Friday haulage.*


 
@natura87 Why Not Ms. Natura? I still wanna see that stash sometime.

When you mentioned CurlyQ it sounds like you got a lot of 'different' stuff.



Brownie518 said:


> *Well, I can't make any such declaration. I'm ready to haul right about now.*


 
@Brownie518

Pfft. When ain't you ready to get your PayNah Onnnn! You stay Ready!



Lita said:


> *Goopy ain't the word...Goopy,sticky,slimy..lol..*
> 
> Happy Hair Growing!


 
@Lita I might hafta' use a Plastic Cap.  Wonder how it will hold up w/Steam & No Cap???



Brownie518 said:


> *Yeah, we will be gettin' busy in here. You know that.* But you can do it, though.


 
@Brownie518 Clawd....I'm gettin' scurrrd.........


----------



## natura87

IDareT'sHair

I've got some stuff I'm trying to do and where I am hoping to go odds are they dont ship there and if they did it would cost an arm, a leg and someone's monthly child support payment.


----------



## natura87

I'm still tryna figure out this newfangled camera phone and how to upload it to LHCF.


----------



## natura87

I have random stuff, some hoighty toity natural brands and then some regular drug store stuff that I get when I am bored.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

natura87

I understand.  Yeah...Shipping can be ridiculous. 

13Steps will be returning soon for her Global Adventure and now you're planning to "Go-Global"

You can always buy and save for when you return. 

If you ever figure out that Camera Phone, shoot us some of that Eye Candy.


----------



## natura87

IDareT'sHair said:


> natura87
> 
> I understand.  Yeah...Shipping can be ridiculous.
> 
> 13Steps will be returning soon for her Global Adventure and now you're planning to "Go-Global"
> 
> You can always buy and save for when you return.
> 
> If you ever figure out that Camera Phone, shoot us some of that Eye Candy.



I might have to do a legit haul before then. I dont need to, but just to appease the drought. I have a lot of butters so I dont need them. But Idk.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

natura87

You could do a little somethin'-other before you leave.....

I wish I could get up off this Oil thing I've been on lately.....


----------



## Lita

IDareT'sHair Hi! The yam absorbs but I would use a heat cap..Stop the drips from getting on your cloths.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## natura87

IDareT'sHair said:


> natura87
> 
> You could do a little somethin'-other before you leave.....
> 
> I wish I could get up off this Oil thing I've been on lately.....



Hopefully some of these companies have some nice Back to School sales.


----------



## Beamodel

Lita said:


> IDareT'sHair Hi! The yam absorbs but I would use a heat cap..Stop the drips from getting on your cloths.
> 
> Happy Hair Growing!



IDareT'sHair 

I agree with Lita

I use my YAM with a plastic cap under my hooded dryer.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Beamodel @Lita

I'll use it under the dryer and try it with steam. I'll compare it to the IPN Molasses Hydrating. 

They seem to be some-what similar in consistency.

I pulled out Mr. Bel Nouvo for Tuesday.  Smells Yummy!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I'm almost finished with my Slippery Elm. 

I've pulled out Bel Nouvo out and I need to put at least x2 more in rotation. 

Maybe the Cocoa Vanilla Kizuri so I can try it and maybe a _Fruity_ Jasmine *just because it's summer*


----------



## natura87

Finished a PBN Chocolate Hair Smoothie and Darcy's Botanicals Tangy Citrus Daily Leave In Conditioner.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

HYDROQUENCH SYSTEMS 4th of JULY Sale = 50% off $50.00 or more FREE SHIPPING Over $50.00 US Only


----------



## myronnie

Paging IDareT'sHair  

I'm about to get in on the Kizuri Sale and purchase 2 of the Cocoa Vanilla DCs and 1 Olive Shea Butter. But I was wondering what the consistency of the butter is? Is it soft and spreadable or firm and hard/sticky.

It's so hard knowing what you're going to get!! There are a good amount of yummy oils!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

myronnie said:


> I'm about to get in on the Kizuri Sale and purchase 2 of the Cocoa Vanilla DCs and 1 Olive Shea Butter. But I was wondering what the consistency of the butter is? Is it *soft and spreadable* or firm and hard/sticky.
> 
> It's so hard knowing what you're going to get!! There are a good amount of yummy oils!


 
@myronnie

The Butter is excellent. The Consistency is Great. You'll love it. 

I have/Love the Olive & Shea. It's the best. Good Stuff

Girl....I can't do no hard butter.


----------



## myronnie

Yay thankyou IDareT'sHair!!! I will place my order now  I still want to see what you think about the cocoa vanilla! My hair has been moisturized since I washed it on Wednesday.

I'm just trying to get everything that I need so I can uhhm..start this no-buy


----------



## IDareT'sHair

myronnie

Girll...Gone & get that Cocoa Vanilla DC'er...it gets really good reviews.oke:

Chile...I only like one thing Hard and it ain't no Butta'...


----------



## myronnie

Not to encourage any PJism...but tastikiss has some yummy butters!

http://tastikiss.bigcartel.com/product/ayurvedic-hair-butter

I still want to try the koilsbynature butter but the price was not on point..


----------



## myronnie

Heehee IDareT'sHair

Of course you would want your combs to be hard! Flimsy combs would lead to breakage and split ends!

I already have the cocoa vanilla DC and used it twice and I love it! The slip is mediocre but the softness and moisture are out of this world!!! It's my only DC that I have without any proteins at all.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @myronnie
> 
> Girll...Gone & get that Cocoa Vanilla DC'er...it gets really good reviews.oke:
> 
> Chile...I only like one thing Hard and it ain't no Butta'...


IDareT'sHair

.....


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> .....


 
Brownie518

Hmp.........inocchio Talmbout some Butta'


----------



## IDareT'sHair

myronnie said:


> *I already have the cocoa vanilla DC and used it twice and I love it!* The slip is mediocre but the softness and moisture are out of this world!!! It's my only DC that I have without any proteins at all.


 
myronnie

Oh...So you meant the Coconut Hydrating DC'er? 

I think Beamodel tried it already?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

myronnie

Che chebaby didn't give Tastikiss Butta' good reviews.  Speaking of Hard Buttas'.  And it's way over priced

I still say go with Kizuri Olive & Shea Moisture Butter. 

I convo'ed her because I didn't want the Chai one, and she said The Olive & Shea would be back in Stock soon.  

And that was early in the week last week.

KBN's butters are nice & they smell good, but they costs too much. And are a true Butter 

The Kizuri is more of like a Buttered-Crème*(if that makes sense)


----------



## Golden75

Had productive weekend - finished HV Amala cream rinse, HH Banana DC, BASK YAM.  I really like the YAM on top of a DC, would I repurchase, on a good sale and I want to try the Whiskey.  

Debating on hittin' up the HV sale.  Lawd knows I don't need to bring in any products right nah!

Almost finished with QB CTDG.  Love this stuff.  But I think Oyin WP gives me the same results, so I'll prob purchase in the future and see which I prefer.  Cost wise, my wallet prefers Oyin.

So ready for this long weekend!


----------



## robot.

OMG qhemet!!   i love ittttt! I got the twisting butter, and cocoa/moringa ghees.

Everything smells sooo good (I've been getting compliments all weekend), the moisture is ridiculous, and hair is so shiny and stretched and soft!  Love!!

Just perfect for my dry twist outs. It's been so rainy so my hair has been shrinking up but other than that, my hair is so perfect. I'm so in love with me right now 

ETA


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair said:


> myronnie
> 
> Oh...So you meant the Coconut Hydrating DC'er?
> 
> I think Beamodel tried it already?



Yup myronnie
I like the coconut hydrating conditioner. I get more moisture from the cocoa vanilla though but I still like it.


----------



## myronnie

IDareT'sHair said:


> myronnie
> 
> Che chebaby didn't give Tastikiss Butta' good reviews.  Speaking of Hard Buttas'.  And it's way over priced
> 
> I still say go with Kizuri Olive & Shea Moisture Butter.
> 
> I convo'ed her because I didn't want the Chai one, and she said The Olive & Shea would be back in Stock soon.
> 
> And that was early in the week last week.
> 
> KBN's butters are nice & they smell good, but they costs too much. And are a true Butter
> 
> The Kizuri is more of like a Buttered-Crème*(if that makes sense)


IDareT'sHair The tastikiss butters look soooo creamy though!! (the majority of them)

I got the kizuri butter last night and I'm crossing my fingers that it's creamy. Which one is softer -- KBN's or Kizuri's? I was hoping that Hairatage Hydration's butter that I got would be creamy but it is hard as a rock (the Queen Mix butter) even though it says it's whipped shea. I love Kizuri  The olive/shea is cheaper on her website btw..for some reason.

Beamodel Thanks for your review of the Kizuri Coconut DC!! I was actually wondering how IDareT'sHair liked the Cocoa Vanilla because I'm curious how she likes it since she stans hard for Kizuri lol. I love that cocoa vanilla...sometimes I randomly open it and just take a whiff  It smells like a mocha frappe!


----------



## chebaby

chello ladies
yea i really didnt like that mai sweet carla butter from tasti kiss. it was hard as a rock and when i melted it down to whip it it turned sticky like it had a ton of glyserin or something in it

they totally redid my bss that has all the natural stuff. renamed it and everything. i dont even know how to pronounce the name of it  its llike Kizier or something like that. anyway they now have a ton of cd body stuff that ive never even seen on her website, CR products and alikay naturals. i purchased the alikay natural curl custard or whatever its called. is supposed tp smell like pinneapple but the scent is so strong i cant tell if thats what it smells like or not lol.

im going to go back and get her dulce leave in and her co wash conditioner. hope i like her stuff.

i qlso ended up picking up cj smoothing conditioner and hair rules curly whip which has the same texture as kckt.
i used kckt and omg i love that stuff. it was just so so on my long hair but its amazi g on my short hair.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Hey divas it's been a while. I'm waiting on those July 4th sales to see if I'll partake.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby curlyhersheygirl  Hi Girls!  

Ms. Curly, the Sales have already start Poppin'  

Che, good job finding another spot on the Ground.

myronnie I have the Kizuri Cocoa in my rotation line-up.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@myronnie

KBN vs Kizuri Butter? Both are totally different. Different blend/different consistency. 

Honestly, it would be an apples to oranges comparison.erplexed

Both are soft/pliable, but again, Kizuri is more like a Crème-Butter


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby @curlyhersheygirl Hi Girls!
> 
> Ms. Curly, the Sales have already start Poppin'
> 
> Che, good job finding another spot on the Ground.
> 
> @myronnie I have the Kizuri Cocoa in my rotation line-up.


 hey girl
im already itching to go back to that store.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

What else You See?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@robot. You look really Purty Ms. Ro! 

I  Your Hair!


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> What else You See?


 kbb but not the ahir mask, uncle funkys daughter, kinky curly, CR, CD, CJ, alikay naturals, eden body works(almost got that coconut pudding but put it back), and the usuall bss brands including joico. think i saw some dominican stuff too.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> kbb but not the ahir mask, uncle funkys daughter, kinky curly, CR, CD, CJ, alikay naturals, *eden body works(almost got that coconut pudding but put it back*), and the usuall bss brands including joico. think i saw some dominican stuff too.


 
chebaby


..................


----------



## IDareT'sHair

4th of July Sales.....

There's not really anything I want in particular, so I'll be picking up odds & ends depending on the discount.

chebaby


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> 4th of July Sales.....
> 
> There's not really anything I want in particular, so I'll be picking up odds & ends depending on the discount.
> 
> @chebaby


 yea theres not really anything i want either. i think i pretty much got everything i wanted. i still do want another cj daily fix but theres no rush because ive been using the HQ strawberry cleanser.


----------



## myronnie

IDareT'sHair
Thanks for the description  I'm excited to get the butter now!! I put in the notes for her to tape her jars just in case because I think she sends them via first-class..I'm kind of paranoid right now.

Chebaby that is too bad about the tastikiss butter. That one has really good ingredients also and it looks soft on the website so that is weird it was so hard. It's difficult judging how a natural product will turn out sometimes based on pictures though.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> yea theres not really anything i want either. i think i pretty much got everything i wanted. i still do want another cj daily fix but theres no rush because *ive been using the HQ strawberry cleanser.*


 
@chebaby

I love HQS Cleansing Conditioners.


----------



## chebaby

myronnie said:


> @IDareT'sHair
> Thanks for the description  I'm excited to get the butter now!! I put in the notes for her to tape her jars just in case because I think she sends them via first-class..I'm kind of paranoid right now.
> 
> Chebaby that is too bad about the tastikiss butter. That one has really good ingredients also and it looks soft on the website so that is weird it was so hard. It's difficult judging how a natural product will turn out sometimes based on pictures though.


 yea it gets good reviews but most of the good reviews comes from her friends i aint saying they all lies but
that butter was hard as a dang brick. i coulda knocked someones lights out if i wanted too


IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> I love HQS Cleansers.


 they are soooo good


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

chebaby That Eden body works was just ok nothing to write home about. My sis got a sample from some event she went to.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl

What you thinkin' about getting during the 4th of July Sales Ms. Curly-Q


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair Right now only HV if the % off is tempting at other sites I'll partake.


----------



## Brownie518

robot.
I love your hair!!! 

curlyhersheygirl - hey, curly! I'll be all over that HV sale, too!!! 

Does anyone now when Claudie's sale starts? I thought it was today?


----------



## Lita

Just spritz with IPN Horsetail & Hibiscus mist,used IPN Pumpkin Honey butter on length..Applied HH wild grow oil on roots..


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## CocoGlow

Repost from the Claudie's Thread:

For those that love Claudie's Deep Conditioners, I have my eye on 3 and I 
might get all 3 but if 2 work the same I'd like to avoid duplicates ... 

I want to know which of them is the most moisturizing, strengthening or balanced (moisture + protein) ... 

They all have some form of protein in them but I am am staying away from strong protein conditioners. Would you consider any of them strong protein conditioners?

Also if you've purchased the scented versions, are they really strong? If you've purchased the unscented versions, do they have strong herbal scents?

So far I really like her Mango Cream Rinse (Mango Scent)

Thanks ladies

The 3 I have my eye on are:

*Avocado Intense Conditioner*
*Kpangnan Coconut Conditioner*
*Deep Moisturizing Conditioner*


----------



## myronnie

NappyRina I didn't see your post last night for some reason!! I'll reply when I get back from the dentist (BOO).


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@NappyRina

I like the Avocado and the Deep Moisture. I didn't find them to be over high in Protein at all (for me or my hair). 

I personally didn't care for the Kpanagan or whatever it's called and never repurchased.

I like the Tropical Rinse. I'm careful with the scents tho', I like the Jamaican Punch. 

The others have all been repurchases. I also like the Normalizing. 

Most of the times in the Pomades & stuff I always get unscented.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My Kizuri came today. 

I took the Curlmart Survey for the 20% Discount which is good through December. 

Lawd...what a PJ won't do for a discount.....

I thought it was long.....and I'm Relaxed, so it was annoying.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I'm thinking about getting more Ynobe. 

That 44 cent shipping is very attractive. Plus the prices aren't bad.

I'll get the Green Tea & Moringa DC'er and some other things.

http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=...3ivsWKjZgqbRtHSgcCfIdbQ&bvm=bv.48705608,d.aWc


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Finished up my last 32 ounce Jar of LouAna Coconut Oil.  

A Poster sent me x2 32oz Jars of LouAna from Louisiana early on. 

I have a 16 oz back up of EVCO I just got yesterday.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Getting ready to Cowash with Hairveda's MoistPRO.


----------



## myronnie

NappyRina

Ok finally free!! I despise the dentist so much. 


Okay so I only have the Avocado Intense and the Deep Moisturizing Conditioner. I've tried the Avocado Intense 5 times and the Deep Moisturizing 4. I'm 4b/4a natural medium density.
Avocado Intense has really great slip!! The moisture is really great and lasts the same as the Deep Moisturizing conditioner. I love the smell and she has started to tone down the scents (I've ordered twice after she toned them down and I like them). The Punch (I think that's the scent of the Avocado Intense) smells like fruit candy!

The Deep Moisturizing is thicker than the Avocado Intense and has less slip. I have it in unscented. It leaves my hair feeling nice and coated (that's the only way I describe it!).

I don't think of either of the conditioners as strong protein. Avocado does have Hydrolyzed Oats and Deep Moisturizing has Silk Amino Acids. I wouldn't use either after a protein treatment (I've used both after a protein treatment and got dry hair) but I've used after henna with great results. I tend to use them by themselves and have never experienced protein overload from DC'ing overnight or anything.

If you wanted to try one, I would try the deep moisturizing! That one is my favorite! I have the Kahve Hydrating, Avocado Intense, Deep Moisturizing, and Renew Protein and it wins out of the 4 

ETA:
Oh and the Revitalizing Pomade + The tea spritz heal my scalp like no other (and I've tried alot over the past 7 years). I have scalp damage on my left edge and get inflamed follicles and whenever my scalp starts hurting with bumps I put the revitalizing pomade on and the next day the pain is gone! They both tingle (but that is probably because my scalp in that area is sensitive). I love that pomade but the sulfur is SKRONG. But that pomade is part of the reason why I love Claudie's so much! OK I'm done raving


----------



## myronnie

IDareT'sHair
I want my Kizuri!!!!! I want to slather that butter all over my hurr  I think I'm going to DC with the Cocoa Vanilla after my henna treatment on Thursday!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

myronnie

And Slather You will My Dear.  

That Butter is thebomb.com


----------



## IDareT'sHair

*Cracks Knuckles Hard*& Takes a Deep Breath....

Making up a few miscellaneous carts. I have:

Komaza
Purabody
Hydroquench
Ynobe
Bel Nouvo

Not sure if I'll get any of these, but....they all have a place holder on my Miscellaneous List.

I'm so good on Hairveda right now, so unless it's something crazy-ridiculous, I can honestly wait until Fall.  

Same with Afroveda...but I want more Oils from her.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair

Hey! Stop talkin Kizuri!!! Ya'll are tempting me...that stuff sounds good.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518

It's really good. I just watched a couple YouTube reviews (not that care). 

They were good.

Ms. B! it's my new Favorite of 2013


----------



## CocoGlow

IDareT'sHair & myronnie

Thanks for the Claudie's reviews! 

Do you think any of their deep conditioners are comparable to any Silk Dreams deep conditioners? 

Also I wonder why we cannot order the 8oz version of the Claudie's Avocado Intense conditioner - 16oz is the only option whereas all the other conditioners come in 8oz only or both 8oz & 16oz ... have yall ever been able to order the 8oz? I'd honestly rather not pay $18 for a 16oz conditioner I may or may not like...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

NappyRina

Different consistency.  Claudie vs SD's.

Claudie offers 16oz.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> It's really good. I just watched a couple YouTube reviews (not that care).
> 
> They were good.
> 
> Ms. B! it's my new Favorite of 2013


IDareT'sHair

I might try the butter and that passion fruit thing.

Did Claudie start her sale???


----------



## MileHighDiva

IDareT'sHair said:


> myronnie
> 
> Girll...Gone & get that Cocoa Vanilla DC'er...it gets really good reviews.oke:
> 
> Chile...I only like one thing Hard and it ain't no Butta'...





IDareT'sHair said:


> NappyRina
> 
> Different consistency.  Claudie vs SD's.
> 
> Claudie offers 16oz.



IDareT'sHair, Which consistency do you like better?  Why?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

Did you look at Ynobe Shops?  Girl....at first I thought IPN had resurrected herself.  

Go look at that site.  .....

I got the Amala & Nettle DC'er.  I may pick up the Green Tea & Moringa one.


----------



## Ltown

Hi ladies!

Robot, love the hair!
IDareT'sHair, i'm out of the loop on products or sites but have you been to Best of Curl site?
http://bestcurls.com/ 

I seen a product used for a style I want to try.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair

Yeah you know I had to check it out. I bookmarked it. That DC sounds nice. 
I got Baby Bubbas 16oz Castor DC and that mist he has...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@MileHighDiva

I buy them both. Like them both. Use them both. So..I'm not good at side by side comparisons on stuff like that.

Just like Hairveda, Afroveda, SheScentIt....I buy something from all of them. Like all of them. Use all of them.

Komaza & Hydratherma. Buy/Like/Use.

Curl Junkie & Oyin Buy/Like/Use

Camille Rose & Bee Mine Same Buy/Like/Use

Jessicurl, MyHoneyChild, Darcy's............Buy/Like/Use

Do You See where this is going??


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

Keep me posted on that Mist.  I wanted that.  It sounds lovely.  

Didn't you think Ynobe resembled IPN....almost scarily so.... 

Their Nectar Mist also sounds good.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ltown

Yeah..that place popped up on the side of my screen a few times.  I looked at it.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> Brownie518
> 
> Keep me posted on that Mist.  I wanted that.  It sounds lovely.
> 
> Didn't you think Ynobe resembled IPN....almost scarily so....
> 
> Their Nectar Mist also sounds good.


IDareT'sHair

I'm getting that Detangling Nectar, two of them. Not sure what else yet.
Yeah, I see the similarities...



THAT is getting on my nerves....


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

I know it Gurl.

The PJ Game is rough.  You gotsa Play Hard or Go Home!


----------



## MileHighDiva

IDareT'sHair said:


> @MileHighDiva
> 
> I buy them both. Like them both. Use them both. So..I'm not good at side by side comparisons on stuff like that.
> 
> Just like Hairveda, Afroveda, SheScentIt....I buy something from all of them. Like all of them. Use all of them.
> 
> Komaza & Hydratherma. Buy/Like/Use.
> 
> Curl Junkie & Oyin Buy/Like/Use
> 
> Camille Rose & Bee Mine Same Buy/Like/Use
> 
> Jessicurl, MyHoneyChild, Darcy's............Buy/Like/Use
> 
> Do You See where this is going??



I should've known betta' than to ask you.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

MileHighDiva said:


> *I should've known betta' than to ask you*.


 
MileHighDiva

..........

Gurl....I'm sitting over here thinkin' Ain't she seen my Stash!


----------



## Brownie518

I hope Naturelle has a sale. I want 3 Herbal blends and maybe some pomades.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *I hope Naturelle has a sale.* I want 3 Herbal blends and maybe* some pomades*.


 
@Brownie518

Me Too. I want some Honey Balm and some Rosemary Pomade.

*cough*  I started to convo her


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> Me Too. I want some Honey Balm and some Rosemary Pomade.
> 
> *cough*  I started to convo her


IDareT'sHair

Yea I want that honey pomade she had. I'm gonna ask...


----------



## Beamodel

Brownie518 said:


> IDareT'sHair
> 
> I might try the butter and that passion fruit thing.
> 
> Did Claudie start her sale???



Passion fruit works wonders on my DS hair and on my new growth Brownie518


----------



## Brownie518

Beamodel said:


> Passion fruit works wonders on my dons hair and on my new growth Brownie518



Okay, good to know. So that's on my list next. Thanks!


----------



## Beamodel

Guys I have HH pink grapefruit DC on right now. So far I am loving it unlike the banana DC. The slip is great, it melted and disappeared right into my hair. I'm under the dryer with it as I type.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518

We might be NG's only 2 customers left....


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> We might be NG's only 2 customers left....



Lol IDareT'sHair

The fly isn't whats holding me bck. I'm still mad that the ingredients have changed for my beloved coconut mango DC :-(


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel said:


> *Guys I have HH pink grapefruit DC on right now. So far I am loving it unlike the banana DC.* The slip is great, it melted and disappeared right into my hair. I'm under the dryer with it as I type.


 
@Beamodel

Lawd......Good to know cause you to' that Poor Banana skrait up out the Frame.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> We might be NG's only 2 customers left....


IDareT'sHair
Girl....

Nah I was just checking her 'Sales'...folks still buyin. I want the large size oil and Sweet honey balm and three Herbals, maybe a Slippery Elm too.
She bet not shut down.......


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Beamodel

Like I said in the thread, I'm still a little put out about the 12oz vs 8oz thing. 

I'll still get the Pomade & Balm. I'm good on her DC'ers right now.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Beamodel
> 
> Lawd......Good to know cause you to' that Poor Banana skrait up out the Frame.



Lol, IDareT'sHair. My hair said child please. It just didn't tolerate the banana DC at all!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> Girl....
> 
> Nah I was just checking her 'Sales'...folks still buyin. I want the large size oil and *Sweet honey balm *and three Herbals, maybe a Slippery Elm too.
> *She bet not shut down.......*


 
Brownie518

If you decide to convo her....please ask her to list some Rosemary and the Honey one.

Thank you.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel

You tore that Poor Banana up.  I was embarrassed for a durn product.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair

I have never had such a hate for a product before. My hair was coated with what looked like the banana powder or something. Oh well, she might have redeemed herself with this new Pink DC. I'm just gonna call it her grapefruit DC bc PINK it definitely is not!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel said:


> *I have never had such a hate for a product before.* My hair was coated with what looked like the banana powder or something. Oh well, she might have redeemed herself with this new Pink DC. I'm just gonna call it her grapefruit DC bc PINK it definitely is not!


 

Beamodel

I could tell


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 Beamodel

I'm trying to decide now what Pomade to pull out.  I thought about Komaza or maybe 1 of my Hairveda Almond Glaze.  

I could use Mr. Bel Nouvo's Peach Pomade or Camille Rose Aljani.

Maybe the CR.  Because I need to know if it will be a repurchase.  I know Imma hafta do an AveYou Cart to get more HTN.  So, I might as well throw a CR Pomade in their if I like it.

At first touch, it felt a bit gritty. But Lita said it melts out. 

Smells Good.


----------



## Brownie518

I'm going to be using some IPN Tealightful this week as an overnight. Probably saturday. The NG Parsley and Njoi Gro balm are two I have out right now for daily use.

I'm going to get some Komaza...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> I'm going to be using some IPN Tealightful this week as an overnight. Probably saturday. *The NG Parsley and Njoi Gro balm are two I have out right now for daily use.*
> 
> *I'm going to get some Komaza...*


 
@Brownie518

Both of those sound good. 

We can just do a swap. The JBCO & Lime for a Komaza. I will mail mine after the 4th.

I love Swappin'


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518

I have x1 Root Food I've been saving.

I have: 

x1 Carrot & Avocado
x1 Brahmi Strengthening
x1 Mustard & Palm DC'er
1/3 of the Marshmallow Transitioning
x1 Pumpkin Butter

I thought I had a Molasses Rx but I can't find it.erplexed


----------



## Beamodel

I want a pomade from the pomade shop but I know I'm not gonna keep up with it. Plus I'm on a no buy. Only pass is HV on the 5th :-(


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel

I was just getting ready to REMIND You, that You Are On a No-Buy!

I got some Nerve!


----------



## Beamodel

That's right IDareT'sHair 

Keep me in check! Nope not buying a thing even though listening to you all bag borrow & steal is killing me softly lol.

The only thing in waiting on is SD and I will buy from HV if the sale is right on Sitrinillah.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> Both of those sound good.
> 
> We can just do a swap. The JBCO & Lime for a Komaza. I will mail mine after the 4th.
> 
> I love Swappin'


IDareT'sHair

Yes, you do, don't you??  What Komaza do you have? That pomade? I was looking at that. I like the ingredients in that one. 



IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> I have x1 Root Food I've been saving.
> 
> I have:
> 
> x1 Carrot & Avocado
> x1 Brahmi Strengthening
> x1 Mustard & Palm DC'er
> 1/3 of the Marshmallow Transitioning
> x1 Pumpkin Butter
> 
> I thought I had a Molasses Rx but I can't find it.erplexed



I know I sent you a Molasses Rx a while back. I have:

Carrot & Avocado
Brahmi Strengthening
Marsh Aloe Transitioning
Pumpkin Butter
Root Food
Root Food II
Pre treatment, forgot the name - I have a couple large ones
TeaLightful Shine - a few 
Tealightful Quench


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> @IDareT'sHair
> 
> Yes, you do, don't you??  What Komaza do you have? That pomade? I was looking at that. I like the ingredients in that one.
> 
> 
> 
> *I know I sent you a Molasses Rx* a while back. I have:
> 
> Carrot & Avocado
> Brahmi Strengthening
> Marsh Aloe Transitioning
> Pumpkin Butter
> Root Food
> Root Food II
> Pre treatment, forgot the name - I have a couple large ones
> TeaLightful Shine - a few
> Tealightful Quench


 
Brownie518

I need to go look for that in my Crisper then.

Yeah, one of the Komaza Pomades.  Yeah, swappin' is poppin'


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> I need to go look for that in my Crisper then.
> 
> Yeah, one of the Komaza Pomades.  Yeah, swappin' is poppin'





Thats a good pomade!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

Girl, I found it.  

The 1st time I had it, it was in a Jar. 

What you sent me is in a Bottle.  I thought it was something else.  

Reading is Fundamental.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> Girl, I found it.
> 
> The 1st time I had it, it was in a Jar.
> 
> What you sent me is in a Bottle.  I thought it was something else.
> 
> Reading is Fundamental.


IDareT'sHair

Yeah, I think she put stuff in whatever was handy around that time...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *Yeah, I think she put stuff in whatever was handy around that time...*


 
@Brownie518

Girl....You Know She Did too!....


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair

I'm just waiting on my listing so I can knock this NG out the box real quick...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518

I told her she didn't hafta' list my stuff until Friday.

I got your _Swaportunity_ all boxed up and ret-to-go.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> I told her she didn't hafta' list my stuff until Friday.
> 
> I got your _Swaportunity_ all boxed up and ret-to-go.


IDareT'sHair

Ooh, I hope she lists mine in the next hour  She ships quick, too. 

 Swaportunity!!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

Did you take that Crazy Curlmart Survey?  

I just took it for the 20% (for some JBCO).  Lawd...it took forever.  At least I thought so.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518

I want more HTN, Protein DC'er and Protein Balancer Lotion. And probably another Oil. 

I haven't use the oil in a minute. I know you said you been killin' the Oil.

I have x1 Bottle in my stash.

I'll get it from AveYou if HTN doesn't have a decent Sale.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brown Butter Beauty on ETSY Up to 40% Off (No Code) until July 12th

http://www.etsy.com/shop/BrownButterBeauty?ref=ss_profile


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> I want more HTN, Protein DC'er and Protein Balancer Lotion. And probably another Oil.
> 
> I haven't use the oil in a minute. I know you said you been killin' the Oil.
> 
> I have x1 Bottle in my stash.
> 
> I'll get it from AveYou if HTN doesn't have a decent Sale.


IDareT'sHair

No, I didn't do the survey. I knew it would take forever and I only get JBCO from there. 
I got my HTN from Aveyou with a coupon. You can't beat that shipping, either. Im tearing up that 12oz Lotion


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

Imma try to find a Coupon and also get the Dolla' Shipping.:dollar:  

Girl, I know you are tearing up that Big Ol' Bottle of Lotion!


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> Imma try to find a Coupon and also get the Dolla' Shipping.:dollar:
> 
> Girl, I know you are tearing up that Big Ol' Bottle of Lotion!


IDareT'sHair

That's what I got, coupon with either free or dolla shipping  

I'm wearing that Lotion out so I guess it's good they gave me that 12!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518

Gurl.....

These 4th of July Sales are starting to get Real Ig'nant Real Quick and it's just the 2nd. SMH.

I'm glad I'm at work tomorrow & Friday.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownier518

btw: Ms. B! I like Bel Nouvo's DC'er. It smells amazing it's really nice. 

Imma use it again on Friday. Can you beweave I just now tried it? 

I pulled out Kizuri Cocoa Vanilla too. 

And a Jasmine Hibiscus in Tahitian Treat or Paradise or something Jasmine-y.......


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair

Yeah that Bel Nouvo DC is great. I'm trying to decide if I want to use that or try out the Coffee Cond from Pomade shop. 

Next sale, I will try Kizuri. That free shipping is over now. 

I'm going to find my Jasmine's this week and get down. It's time for me to just let it go and stop hoarding that stuff! LOL, I can't bear to part with it, though. She is one vendor I will ALWAYS miss!!!!!


----------



## Brownie518

Oh, and NO, I can't believe you are just now using it. LOL!!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *I'm going to find my Jasmine's this week and get down. It's time for me to just let it go and stop hoarding that stuff! LOL, I can't bear to part with it, though. She is one vendor I will ALWAYS miss!!!!!*


 
Brownie518

Everything You Said....................



Brownie518 said:


> *Oh, and NO, I can't believe you are just now using it. LOL!!!*


 
Brownie518

Yeah...I wanted to get through those NG's before I opened something new.

I still have like a corner of Slippery Elm left.  After that, I'll be rotating:
Kizuri
Bel Nouvo
Jasmine Hibiscus


----------



## Brownie518

Brown Butter Beauty 

 UP TO 40% OFF, PRICES AS MARKED. NO CODE NEEDED. 
UNTIL JULY 12TH

www.brownbutterbeauty.com
http://www.etsy.com/shop/brownbutterbeauty


----------



## myronnie

Naturellegrow isn't gonna shutdown..at least I hope she doesn't ..that wasn't my intention at least. Just being honest.

I think Kizuris cocoa vanilla is probably similar to silk dreams consistency.


----------



## Beamodel

Hi ladies, I like HH Pink Grapefruit DC and pink lemon berry mimosa. My hair is so soft and I didn't even seal my ends. I will seal them tonight though. That DC has very simple ingredients. No gliz or glam but I do like it. I love the dark honey wash too ((yummy)). 

Kizuri Passion Fruit is doing my sons hair so well. Super duper moisturizing.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Hey Girls!

Looks like my 4th list is getting shorter & shorter. 

Decided to wait on:
Afroveda *wait until BF - sale is not good* 
Purabody Naturals *could wait until BF*
Hairveda *overstocked*

Miscellaneous:
KBN *wasn't on my list, but had a minimum purchase requirement*.
Ynobe *sold out of the Moringa DC'er*
Bel Nouvo *still undecided*
Kizuri *will wait to see*

Will Get:
Komaza HairCare
Naturelle Grow


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair

What are you getting from Komaza?

My List:
Hairveda
Claudie
Silk Dreams
Kizuri


Already ordered:
Silk Dreams
Ynobe
Bel Nouvo
Naturelle Grow


----------



## Ltown

IDareT'sHair said:


> Hey Girls!
> 
> Looks like my 4th list is getting shorter & shorter.
> 
> Decided to wait on:
> Afroveda *wait until BF - sale is not good*
> Purabody Naturals *could wait until BF*
> Hairveda *overstocked*
> 
> Miscellaneous:
> KBN *wasn't on my list, but had a minimum purchase requirement*.
> Ynobe *sold out of the Moringa DC'er*
> Bel Nouvo *still undecided*
> Kizuri *will wait to see*
> 
> Will Get:
> Komaza HairCare
> Naturelle Grow





Brownie518 said:


> IDareT'sHair
> 
> What are you getting from Komaza?
> 
> My List:
> Hairveda
> Claudie
> Silk Dreams
> Kizuri
> 
> 
> Already ordered:
> Silk Dreams
> Ynobe
> Bel Nouvo
> Naturelle Grow[/QUOTE
> 
> 
> 
> Brownie518, IDareT'sHair, holiday list is big!  I'm going to look at hv on Fri and hope red teas products are included.


----------



## Beamodel

Y'all already know. The only thing I want or can buy is HV. I don't need anything but I'd rather try to catch BJ now instead of during blk Friday


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ltown

I said I wasn't getting any of it.    You must be sippin' some 4th of July Volka.

The only thing I said I was getting is NG and Komaza.


----------



## myronnie

My Kizuri shipped (well I got a notification but it hasn't been entered into USPS). I reaaaaallly want to get Silk Dreams Vanilla Silk but I need to see more natural reviews 

IDareT'sHair I've been lovin' sealing with Claudie's Grandma Louise Pomade. Have you ever tried it like that? It doesn't do much for my scalp but my hair is soft and shiny after sealing with it!!


----------



## Ltown

IDareT'sHair said:


> Ltown
> 
> I said I wasn't getting any of it.    You must be sippin' some 4th of July Volka.
> 
> The only thing I said I was getting is NG and Komaza.



IDareT'sHair, oh i know better i told you don't do volka, that volka hair soak you been doing got you confuse


----------



## Brownie518

I love that Grandma Louise Pomade. When is her sale????

ETA:  www.claudieshairrevitalizer.com   

Christmas in July sale starts Thursday July 4, 2013, ends  Sunday July 7, 2013.  The discount code is Great, 25% discount off all  merchandise.  Discount is not applicable to prior sales, sales taxes and  shipping.  Coupon code cannot be combined with other offers.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

OYIN Has a $3, $6, $12 Juice Sale. ALL Weekend. No Code Necessary on the Juices, but can get an Additional 10% by using Code = independence

I might get a Sample Box of J&B, Greg, Frank.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@myronnie

Never used Grandma Louise. 

I've used: Hairline & Tiffani and I think she had a Shea Pomade a while back I've tried. Not sure if that one was discontinued?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ltown

Girl, that Whiskey Soak probably does have my hair buzzed.


----------



## Ltown

Happy 4th of July ladies!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ltown

Hey Ms. LT!  Happy 4th to you too My Dear!


----------



## Brownie518

Good morning, ladies!!

Just got my Claudie's order in:
Kahve Leave In - 2
Montego Bay Oil
Deep Moisturizing conditioner
Tea Spritz

I don't plan to get anything else, except some pH Rinses from BJ, and a Green Bag. I'm now waiting on:

Bel Nouvo
Silk Dreams
Naturelle Grow
Claudie's
Ynobe


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518

I'm waiting on:

Ynobe - Amala & Nettle
Mizani Night-time


Need to Pay For:
Naturelle Grow


----------



## Brownie518

Looks like no sale from SD or SSI right now...


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @myronnie
> 
> Never used Grandma Louise.
> 
> I've used: Hairline & Tiffani and I think she had a Shea Pomade a while back I've tried. Not sure if that one was discontinued?



I think you would love that Grandma Louise. Just your type of pomade


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *Looks like no sale from SD or SSI right now...*


 
Brownie518

SSI is having one & needed to work out the bugs.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> SSI is having one & needed to work out the bugs.



She said on FB that it was postponed for now...which is just as well since I don't need to buy nuttin' else!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518

I want some of that Coily-Head Chick Stuff. 

Particularly the Argan Hair Mask and the Hair Martini

Have you tried any CHC?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518

btw: Speaking of SSI....I'm sending you an SSI Exotic Pomade


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> I want some of that Coily-Head Chick Stuff.
> 
> Particularly the Argan Hair Mask and the Hair Martini
> 
> Have you tried any CHC?


IDareT'sHair

I've seen it mentioned but don't know anything about it...



IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> btw: Speaking of SSI....I'm sending you an SSI Exotic Pomade



Thanks!!! Have I ever used that one? It doesn't sound familiar. I bet it's good, though!!


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair

Is CHC having a sale???


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

You'll really love that Exotic Pomade.  

Yeah 15% Flash Sale which starts at 4:00.  Go look at that stuff.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> You'll really love that Exotic Pomade.
> 
> Yeah 15% Flash Sale which starts at 4:00.  Go look at that stuff.


IDareT'sHair

I am...now I remember looking at that site once before. I would get that Martini, Spectacular 7, the Argan DC, and maybe the Shine & Seal.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

That CHC stuff sounds amazing.


----------



## felic1

Hello Everyone! Happy Fourth of July!! Happy Hair Growing!!


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Happy 4th divas 

Just popping in while I'm cooling off. DH is on the grill doing his thing and I'm in charge of the sides and drinks.

I think I'll just get stuff from HV; I really need to work on my stash.

Stay safe guys


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Hey Ya' Ms Curly-Swirly!

curlyhersheygirl


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair Hey T


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Welp.  The Shipping for Coily Head Chick got me.  

I just couldn't pull the Trigger because of that Shipping.  (and it wasn't on my list)

The 15% didn't mete out the shipping charges.  I'll pass & wait for a better deal.

So no Argan Mask & Hair Martini for me


----------



## IDareT'sHair

HI  

CHE-EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE

chebaby


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Okay.. erplexed

So I got a Cart of Miscellaneous stuff out there on ETSY. No sure if I'll get any of it. 

Blue Roze Beauty, Hairitage some NG etc..

I also did Cart with Oyin J & B, but I got all that DT'icals Kink Drink-y stuff, so Imma pass on J&B.

This is telling me I don't need nothing.....


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> HI
> 
> CHE-EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE
> 
> @chebaby


 heeeeeyyyyyyy girl
whats going on?
'what you buying?

i think im going to get something from sage or either just go to my bss and get some alikay natural stuff.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> Okay.. erplexed
> 
> So I got a Cart of Miscellaneous stuff out there on ETSY. No sure if I'll get any of it.
> 
> Blue Roze Beauty, Hairitage some NG etc..
> 
> I also did Cart with Oyin J & B, but I got all that DT'icals* Kink Drink-y* stuff, so Imma pass on J&B.
> 
> This is telling me I don't need nothing.....


  is that really what its called? kink drink sounds so funny


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

Yeah Girl...'One is called _Wrappers Delight_  And one is Called _Kink Drink_

And I got durn 16oz of each.

Have you use/tried Alikay before?

I might end up with some Hairveda since I haven't bought much.erplexed


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I'm thinking about slathering something on under Saran Wrap tomorrow while at work (it's cool again here) mid-high 70's so I can get away with it.erplexed

Maybe some IPN Palm or that IPN Molasses Hydrating and come home & finish up.

Will do a quick Claudie Protein.

And probably Steam again with Bel Nouvo.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Yeah Girl...'One is called _*Wrappers Delight*_ And one is Called _*Kink Drink*_
> 
> And I got durn 16oz of each.
> 
> Have you use/tried Alikay before?
> 
> I might end up with some Hairveda since I haven't bought much.erplexed


IDareT'sHair,  she went all out on the names of these products lol.

no i never used alikay before. she doesnt disclose all of her ingredients but i decided to go ahead and get it since it was right there in front of me. and her products comes in pretty colors

i was just thinking about HV today.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@chebaby

Interesting about the non-disclosure bit. That's Irritating/Frustrating. *BOO*

I really wanted some Coily Head Chicks stuff, but that shipping X'ed out the Discount.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair

70s???? You're lucky. Its been in the 90s here and humid like hell. Terrible...

How much was that shipping?


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Interesting about the non-disclosure bit. That's Irritating/Frustrating. *BOO*
> 
> I really wanted some Coily Head Chicks stuff, but that shipping X'ed out the Discount.


 i cant stand the fact that she doesnt share all of the ingredients. like her customers arent deserving to know what they are putting in their hair. but im a sucker for pretty packaging and when stuff is right in front of me its hard to say no

today i used hair rules curly whip and that stuff has no slip what so ever it goes on so rough. but now that my hair is dry it is so soft and hella defined. its like knot today on steroids and it smells like sprite.

i think its a keeper but i may hair to apply it ove a leave in just so it can have some slip.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

So far my little 4th Shopping Spree has been pretty non-eventful

Carts were made.  Nothing much was purchased.

Ended up getting:
Ynobe Amala & Nettle DC'er 4 cent Shipping...What the What??? Love it!

1 8oz bottle of Haitian CO *already have a 4oz on the way*

Little Komaza purchase

Naturelle Grow was suppose to do a Custom for me but it hasn't posted. So I may not get it.

*tis all*

I may look at HV's Grab Bags.......


----------



## Brownie518

I hope BJ starts at midnight. I don't want to miss the Green Bags.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

$6+ some change.  Yeah Girl...Cool Weather.  

It was 90,000 degrees last week....

I may go back and get another Ynobe something  *4 cent shipping???*.


----------



## MileHighDiva

Brownie518, how much are the Green Bags?  Is is like a sample pack, or seconds i.e. misprinted labels, wrong color etc. ? What's normally in them?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

Never looked at Hair Rules.  That's on the Ground too isn't it?

Brownie518

Gurl....BJ Ain't gone have me up all night like she did on Mothers Day.....


----------



## chebaby

hairveda huh????

i dont know what i would get from her.  i want to buy all this stuff and i have to remember i aint got no hurr lmao.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

I bet you are Workin' it too!  You did a Great Job on the Cut!

I still can't beweave you cut it by yourself.


----------



## Brownie518

MileHighDiva

I forgot how much they were. No, she loads them with full size products, random.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> I bet you are Workin' it too! You did a Great Job on the Cut!
> 
> I still can't beweave you cut it by yourself.


thanks girl i cant believe i cut it at all

2 of my black co workers are teaching an older white co worker about our hair
i walked in day before yesterday and 1 of the black girls said "see like her hair, your hair aint nappy is it chebaby?" chile i was standing there like a crazed confused person. i was like ummmmm i dont know what do you think. and then the white lady was like "chebaby im learning about yalls hair". she was so excited but the way she said yalls was so weird to me.
then yesterday i come back and my co worker has half her braids out and appearantly she had the white lady helping her take the braids out. at the front deskerplexed


----------



## myronnie

The sales for July 4th are a bit crazy...alot of them aren't THAT good but the amount of them are insane!!

I'm doing a henna with Jamila tomorrow since everyone at work decided that we should have off..lol (I love my job ). Hopefully Jamila is better than Reshma and I don't end up with sticks and berries in my hair!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *2 of my black co workers are teaching an older white co worker about our hair*
> *i walked in day before yesterday and 1 of the black girls said "see like her hair, your hair aint nappy is it chebaby?" chile i was standing there like a crazed confused person. i was like ummmmm i dont know what do you think. and then the white lady was like "chebaby im learning about yalls hair". she was so excited but the way she said yalls was so weird to me.*
> *then yesterday i come back and my co worker has half her braids out and appearantly she had the white lady helping her take the braids out. at the front desk*erplexed


 
chebaby

  +  ++

This entire Post is Simply Wrong.  

I was reading it like I was looking at a Bad Car Accident.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

   

You betta' get your Volka Soak On


----------



## MileHighDiva

chebaby said:


> thanks girl i cant believe i cut it at all
> 
> 2 of my black co workers are teaching an older white co worker about our hair
> i walked in day before yesterday and 1 of the black girls said "see like her hair, your hair aint nappy is it chebaby?" chile i was standing there like a crazed confused person. i was like ummmmm i dont know what do you think. and then the white lady was like "chebaby im learning about yalls hair". she was so excited but the way she said yalls was so weird to me.
> then yesterday i come back and my co worker has half her braids out and appearantly she had the white lady helping her take the braids out. at the front deskerplexed



chebaby
What kind of operation do you work for?  Allowing folks to do braid take-downs at work.  Uhm, at the front desk?  WTH!  You betta' not participate in those shenanigans!


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> + ++
> 
> This entire Post is Simply Wrong.
> 
> I was reading it like I was looking at a Bad Car Accident.


 girl. i kept looking at the black girl like something is different. i couldnt put my finger on it until the white lady said something. and then i was like half her hair was in little crinkles and the other half was still in braids ghetto


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *girl. i kept looking at the black girl like something is different. i couldnt put my finger on it until the white lady said something. and then i was like half her hair was in little crinkles and the other half was still in braids ghetto*


 
chebaby

Girl...Why Are you takin' me there?    *cackles at little crinkles*

This is just plain wrong on so many levels.


----------



## Brownie518

chebaby said:


> thanks girl i cant believe i cut it at all
> 
> 2 of my black co workers are teaching an older white co worker about our hair
> i walked in day before yesterday and 1 of the black girls said "see like her hair, your hair aint nappy is it chebaby?" chile i was standing there like a crazed confused person. i was like ummmmm i dont know what do you think. and then the white lady was like "chebaby im learning about yalls hair". she was so excited but the way she said yalls was so weird to me.
> then yesterday i come back and my co worker has half her braids out and appearantly she had the white lady helping her take the braids out. at the front deskerplexed


----------



## chebaby

MileHighDiva said:


> @chebaby
> What kind of operation do you work for? Allowing folks to do braid take-downs at work. Uhm, at the front desk? WTH! You betta' not participate in those shenanigans!


 the funny thing is the black girl has a little "power" here. shes over me at least. i ignore most of what goes on here. as long as i do my job and keep my job im good. i got bills to pay


IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Girl...Why Are you takin' me there?   *cackles at little crinkles*
> 
> This is just plain wrong on so many levels.


 i couldnt make this stuff up its a mess. but i aint say nothing though. just kept walking like err thang was normal


----------



## IDareT'sHair

IDareT'sHair said:


> *I buy them both. Like them both. Use them both. So..I'm not good at side by side comparisons on stuff like that.*
> 
> *Just like Hairveda, Afroveda, SheScentIt....I buy something from all of them. Like all of them. Use all of them.*
> 
> *Komaza & Hydratherma. Buy/Like/Use.*
> 
> *Curl Junkie & Oyin Buy/Like/Use*
> 
> *Camille Rose & Bee Mine Same Buy/Like/Use*
> 
> *Jessicurl, MyHoneyChild, Darcy's............Buy/Like/Use*
> 
> *Do You See where this is going??*


 
chebaby

 ................


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> ................


  at buy/like/use
unlike my buy/sell/buy


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> at buy/like/use
> unlike my buy/sell/buy


 
@chebaby

Well...It the truth. 

That's like asking a Parent "Who Your Favorite"??? in front of a Room Full of Folks. erplexed

Come On Nah


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

I wonder if I can email BJ and tell her:  No Gel's please?

I'd actually like to "Customize" My Bag....


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Well...It the truth.
> 
> That's like asking a Parent "Who Your Favorite"??? in front of a Room Full of Folks. erplexed
> 
> Come On Nah


  true. if you sau HV, her twin AV gonna be real upset


----------



## natura87

chebaby said:


> i cant stand the fact that she doesnt share all of the ingredients. like her customers arent deserving to know what they are putting in their hair. but im a sucker for pretty packaging and when stuff is right in front of me its hard to say no
> 
> today i used *hair rules curly whip* and that stuff has no slip what so ever it goes on so rough. but now that my hair is dry it is so soft and hella defined. its like knot today on steroids and it smells like sprite.
> 
> i think its a keeper but i may hair to apply it ove a leave in just so it can have some slip.



I hate this stuff. It smells horrible. I am mad I spent money on it.


----------



## MileHighDiva

Stop talkin' bout me!


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> Brownie518
> 
> I wonder if I can email BJ and tell her:  No Gel's please?
> 
> I'd actually like to "Customize" My Bag....


 she said last year no requests, I think.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *true. if you sau HV, her twin AV gonna be real upset*


 
chebaby

That's what I'm talmbout.  I can't pick no either or mess..... 

Hence:  The Purpose of a Stash.



natura87 said:


> *I hate this stuff. It smells horrible. I am mad I spent money on it.*


 
natura87 chebaby  Imma let ya'll work that one out. 

Natura87 get that Camera fixed so we can check out that Stash before you leave the Country.


----------



## chebaby

natura87 said:


> I hate this stuff. It smells horrible. I am mad I spent money on it.


 i usually dont like any of hair rules products. but so far i like this one. its heavy so it takes a while for my hair to dry, doesnt hair any slip, goes on rough, but i like the out come. so for right now its a keeper.

with my hair being short i have to hold on to what works with a death grip i can no longer just slap it in a bun when it isnt acting right.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *she said last year no requests, I think*.


 
@Brownie518

Be my luck I'd get a Bag of Gel. And hafta' turn around and sell it to chebaby.  The OG Of Gel.

I may not get anything.erplexed


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair

I got gel once and gave it away. Otherwise, my bags were great. Conditioners, Cocasta., whipped ends, all good sh*t


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> Be my luck I'd get a Bag of Gel. And hafta' turn around and sell it to @chebaby. The OG Of Gel.
> 
> I may not get anything.erplexed


 cause you know ill buy it

im going to pass too. have no idea what i would get.

i kinda want some of her conditioners but not sure.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518  You know chebaby Che is the OG of Gel!

*decisions, decisions*  I hate surprises......


----------



## chebaby

Brownie518 said:


> @IDareT'sHair
> 
> I got gel once and gave it away. Otherwise, my bags were great. Conditioners, Cocasta., whipped ends,* all good sh*t*


   that about sums it up

now i wanna go home and play in my whipped ends.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 chebaby

Yeah....I might pass too. .... 

Hey Brownie I might end up with Gel & some more Jardin.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518  You know @chebaby Che is the OG of Gel!
> 
> *decisions, decisions*  I hate surprises......


IDareT'sHair

I'm definitely getting at least one. I know there will be good stuff and I want some for my newly natural niece. I think the Whipped Ends would do her right.  And the conditioners, too. 



chebaby said:


> *that about sums it up*
> 
> now i wanna go home and play in my whipped ends.


chebaby


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518 @chebaby
> 
> Yeah....I might pass too. ....
> 
> Hey Brownie I might *end up with Gel & some more Jardin*.





Yes! You would, too!!! I haven't used the Jardin again, yet. I need to pull it out and start doing overnights with it or something. It's got great ingredients


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 chebaby  Well, I got about 6 minutes to decide....


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

Honestly, I like Jardin  I'm just Clownin'


----------



## Brownie518

I might get a Body Luxe box, too. I like her Madagascan Vanilla stuff. 

IDareT'sHair

I'm so glad that kreyol site had cheap shipping! Only 6.60 for the four items I got. Sheeeeeiiittt, Shi woulda had it up to 'bout 15 dollas


----------



## Brownie518

Double post...anyway, I just moved from tablet to laptop so I can get down  I want to be in and out.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair

LOL!! The Green Bag says "Full O'Butters & Gels" LOL!!! $25


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

Girl...Shi & Butters N Bars. I'd love to get something from both....but i.just.can't.do.the.shipping.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

I'll Holla'


----------



## Brownie518

So I got a Green Bag, Beauty Luxe Box, Whipped Ends, and that Bizzy Izzy oil. I've always wanted to try that. They didn't have CoCasta listed, except the Deluxe size. What's up with that??? I hope my beauty stuff is vanilla.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ltown

LT those $25.00 Hairveda Bags has a lot of stuff you use/like.  

I hope you get to get one (or two)


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> I'll Holla'


IDareT'sHair

Alright. See ya later. I'm about to go watch a movie or read or something.  I got my HV so I'm good.


----------



## myronnie

There's a conditioner Green Bag


----------



## Brownie518

Oh, there are 3 Green bags. Creams, Conditioners, and then the Gel/Butters one.


----------



## myronnie

Yes Brownie she just put the conditioner one up! That sale looks really great! I wish I was relaxed so I could justify buying lots of rinse-outs


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

I just bought x2 Red Tea Conditioners.  That is the only thing I didn't have back ups or duplicates of.


----------



## MileHighDiva

IDareT'sHair said:


> Brownie518  You know chebaby Che is the OG of Gel!
> 
> *decisions, decisions*  I hate surprises......



IDareT'sHair, chebaby ain't got nothin' on havilland!  She's the OG of Gel! She uses three types of gel just to get out the house each day, has a whole gel system.


----------



## natura87

chebaby said:


> i usually dont like any of hair rules products. but so far i like this one. its heavy so it takes a while for my hair to dry, doesnt hair any slip, goes on rough, but i like the out come. so for right now its a keeper.
> 
> with my hair being short i have to hold on to what works with a death grip i can no longer just slap it in a bun when it isnt acting right.



Last time I used it it made my hair dry. I should probably try it again.


----------



## Beamodel

Ok, I made my last purchase until Black Friday with Hairveda. 

Sitrinillah - Baby daddy DC
Moist 24.7
Amala Creme Rinse
Jardin Oil


----------



## Ltown

Good early morning!

@IDareT'sHair, I didn't get a bag but got red tea gel, green tea and jardin oil, the red tea moisturizer wasn't posted.


----------



## havilland

MileHighDiva said:


> @IDareT'sHair, @chebaby ain't got nothin' on @havilland!  She's the OG of Gel! She uses three types of gel just to get out the house each day, has a whole gel system.






I will be taking registrations for my Gel 101 Course - You Can Have Control 

and 

Gel 201 Course - You Can Have Control TWO

Starting this fall.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ltown

The Moisturizers were posted when I looked in there at midnight (because I was tempted to grab a couple).  

Man they musta' snatched ALL them sucka's up.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel said:


> *Ok, I made my last purchase until Black Friday with Hairveda.*
> 
> Sitrinillah - Baby daddy DC
> Moist 24.7
> Amala Creme Rinse
> Jardin Oil


 
Beamodel

..................

We'll see


----------



## Ltown

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Ltown
> 
> The Moisturizers were posted when I looked in there at midnight (because I was tempted to grab a couple).
> 
> Man they musta' snatched ALL them sucka's up.


 
Idaret'hair, my fault  I didn't log in until 3AM snooze you loose. I still have backups


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Ltown

WOW! 

And I really don't hear anyone talk about it that much.erplexed 

But it was really cheap.  

Those 16oz Red Tea Conditioners were like 6 Bucks and some pennies.

BJ know she can give some stuff away.

Lemme get ready work work


----------



## Golden75

Picked up Strinillah, Vatika Frosting and Bizzy Izzy gets buttered up.  I was too tired to stay awake last night.  I don't see any body stuff except soap and I guess the box.  May be next time.  Waiting on SSI sale.

I was not supposed to buy nothing, but hey a woman has the right to change her mind!


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair said:


> Beamodel
> 
> ..................
> 
> We'll see



IDareT'sHair
Lol, I'm trying to recover. I only had a pass for BJ's sale bc I needed another Sitrinillah. I should have gotten two but I have a ton on other DC's to go through.


----------



## Beamodel

I finally figured out a good acv ratio. 

16oz water to 2 tsp of acv. I will be using it in a few.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Well divas I didn't purchase anything  I need to keep using up stuff I'm determined to reduce my stash by year end. Not partaking in HV sale was torture but I'll definitely get something the next one; my stash should be substantially reduced after summer.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel

Those are the exact Ratios for Claudies ACV Mix.  

Hers you have to mix w/Water.  It's good, but I hate mixing stuff which is why I stick with Hairveda's


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair said:


> Beamodel
> 
> Those are the exact Ratios for Claudies ACV Mix.
> 
> Hers you have to mix w/Water.  It's good, but I hate mixing stuff which is why I stick with Hairveda's



IDareT'sHair
I didn't even know she had a mix. I tested out my mix with a ph balance kit and it was perfect. I used it today right after my DC an just like with French perm stabilizer, my hair took a long time to dry (which meant my cuticles were closed). My hair feels so much better and more moisturized. 

I have a huge bottle of apple cider so I will be using this from now on. Glad to hear my ratio is on point with Ms Claudie.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Beamodel

Good Job! 

Yep. Yep. Yep. Those are her Ratios! And hers is thebomb.com 

But it has to be mixed & measured.

Imma try Mango Dip tonight as my Leave-In


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I got some back ups from SheScentIt:

x1 Tahitian Vanilla
x1 Coco Crème
x1 Coconut Sorbet

I also got an 8oz ED JBCO from CM w/Free Shipping

My 4oz Haitian Black CO came today and my x2 Mizani Night-time Rx (back ups)

I think I'm done.  Maybe?

My Ynobe stuff shipped!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl

I'm so Proud of you Miss Curly-Swirly-Q 

I hope I can slow it down until the "Back To School" Sales.  

These Vendors have been Cuttin The Pure-D Natural Fool with all these Sales.

They really showed their Natural Behinds *No Pun Intended*..


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair

My Bel Nouvo came today. FAST!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

Hey Girl!  Did you get your SSI?  Code = happyfourth 25% off.

That was fast. 

Baby Bubba on his Game!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

I mailed your box today.  It should be there Monday.  When I get my Purse, I'll pm you the Tracking Info.


----------



## Lita

EnExitStageLeft Hi! The only ingredient list I found from IPN-

Pumpkin & Honey Hair Butter-Shea butter,coco butter,broccoli seed butter,pumpkin seed oil,organic honey,castor oil,jojoba oil,sweet almond oil,safflower oil,coconut oil,olive oil,burdock root powder,Otiphen (preservative)

Tea Lightful Shine-Organic green/black tea infused oil blend,organic Broccli seed,Shea butter,avacado butter,vit e,tea tree oil,karanja oil,candellia wax,Otiphen..

*Im still looking for the ingredients for the Horstail & Hibiscus mist.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair

I'm about to go order some SSI. I think I'll only get Tahitian Vanilla and Okra. Those are really the only things I use from her now. I thought about the Pumpkin Defrizzer, though. Thats a great oil. 

I used Naturelle Silky leave in last night. I forgot how much I like that stuff. My hair is so soft, silky, and smooth. Well moisturized, too.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> I mailed your box today.  It should be there Monday.  When I get my Purse, I'll pm you the Tracking Info.



 Thanks, girl. What are we swapping again? You want the JBCO and what was the other thing?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

The SSI stuff I got were all back ups. 

Maybe I'll try the Pumpkin Defrizzer BF.  I know Shay likes that too.

Girl, we might be on to something.....that Haitian Black CO is thebomb.com  

My 4oz came today.  I know Imma kill it


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair  Thanks but I think I spoke too soon I have a cart full of kizuri stuff over on etsy and I might pull the trigger and hit pay nah.


----------



## EnExitStageLeft

Lita

THANKS GIRL!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

No That was it.  The JBCO w/Lime

Umm..Lemme see what else I can talk you out of


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> No That was it.  The JBCO w/Lime
> *
> Umm..Lemme see what else I can talk you out of*





My Naturelle shipped already, too. I got a lot of stuff I'm waiting on now  I hope my Silk Dreams ships soon cuz I just used that last drop of Nourish.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518

Well, you didn't hear this from me....

But You know Curlmart has Free Shipping. No Minimum Purchase Code = FREE

btw: My Ynobe shipped.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

Gurl...these Sales have been Skrait Crazy.  Even I can't keep up....

I used IPN Molasses Rx today. 

I started to steam with the Macadamia Palm but I said...Nah that's too much IPN for 1 day.....


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> Well, you didn't hear this from me....
> 
> But You know Curlmart has Free Shipping. No Minimum Purchase Code = FREE
> 
> btw: My Ynobe shipped.


IDareT'sHair

Wait, no minimum?? I ignored it because I thought it had a minimum. Hmmm.....



IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> Gurl...these Sales have been Skrait Crazy.  Even I can't keep up....
> 
> I used IPN Molasses Rx today.
> 
> I started to steam with the Macadamia Palm but I said...Nah that's too much IPN for 1 day.....



The sales have been droppin like rain. Just one after another.  I need a break. I'm definitely going to have to put the brakes on after this. I'll have enough DCs to last a couple of months, at least.  I might use the last bit of my Bel Nouvo on Sunday, since I got that 16oz joint.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> @IDareT'sHair
> 
> *Wait, no minimum?? I ignored it because I thought it had a minimum. Hmmm.....*
> 
> 
> 
> *The sales have been droppin like rain. Just one after another.  I need a break. I'm definitely going to have to put the brakes on after this. I'll have enough DCs to last a couple of months, at least.  I might use the last bit of my Bel Nouvo on Sunday, since I got that 16oz joint*.


 
Brownie518

No Minimum Girl.  I got x1 bottle of ED JBCO.  

I wish I woulda' got another Jar of Camille Rose Ajani Balm too.

I need to put on something.  I haven't stopped since Mothers Day.

*Cackles* at Droppin' like Rain.  

I used Bel Nouvo today too.


----------



## Brownie518

I can't wait to try that Bel Nouvo spritz I got. 

I am going to go through and reorganize my stuff. I need to see exactly what oils, pomades, and butters I have. I'm not getting anymore of them until I do this. I know I have a pile of them and I need to get it straight so I can start using them.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair

Do you have any Bel Nouvo butters/creams? I'm trying to remember what that one was I was looking at.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

I have the Peach Pomade & the DC'er.  Tis All

I wanted the Mist & Both Milks


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair

I'm def going to try more of his stuff. 
SO is gonna have a fit when he sees all these boxes coming. He asked if we can go thru July with no boxes coming...erplexed


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> I'm def going to try more of his stuff.
> *SO is gonna have a fit when he sees all these boxes coming.* *He asked if we can go thru July with no boxes coming...*erplexed


 
Brownie518

....You Been Tearing it up Girl

Tell Him It was from a Swap


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> ....You Been Tearing it up Girl
> 
> Tell Him It was from a Swap


IDareT'sHair

Girl...killin it.  I'm done after this, though. I definitely won't need a thing.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> I am going to go through and reorganize my stuff. *I need to see exactly what oils, pomades, and butters I have.* I'm not getting anymore of them until I do this. *I know I have a pile of them and I need to get it straight so I can start using them.*


 
Brownie518

Girl...What you talmbout.  You & Me Both.....


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

Gurl....

Them Boxes gone be stacked errwhere when they ALL start comin in.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> Girl...What you talmbout.  You & Me Both.....


IDareT'sHair

I have so many jars of Hairitage stuff it ain't funny.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

Girl.I.just.can't. 

We gotta get busy.

My stash is Ig'nant Crazy Stupid.

Don't make no durn sense.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair

I'm on a no buy after this. Seriously. I have all my staples so I'm good. I should be able to sail through August.


----------



## Beamodel

Brownie518 said:


> IDareT'sHair
> 
> I'm on a no buy after this. Seriously. I have all my staples so I'm good. I should be able to sail through August.



Brownie518

Miss B, child you sound like ME, lol. But I'm really done until Black Friday.


----------



## Brownie518

Beamodel

B, I'm with you but til Black Friday? erplexed I can't go that long!!  Two months should be good before I need any reups.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

I need to Sail on until Black Friday somewhere.


----------



## Beamodel

Brownie518

Yea girl. I have too many DC's and moisturizers. It's just my hair that needs attention. My son only need a dab of moisture here and there so I have to use up this stash all by myself. And I'm not heavy handed at all :-(


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> I need to Sail on until Black Friday somewhere.



  

Yeah you could go til BF, for sure!! If I had more DCs, I could, too.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

Yeah...Black Friday of 2015


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

BF might be too unreasonable for me as well. I'm aiming for end of summer I'm sure there might be some back to school sales.


----------



## Brownie518

curlyhersheygirl

Yeah, I agree. End of summer sounds good. I should have enough DCs to last til then.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl

Yeah...Baby Steps Ms .Curly-Curl.

And I love everything in my Stash.  I just gotta get around to using it all.

I have a really nice line-up of Cowash Conditioners I'll be using this month thru August/September.  I'm ready.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

Dig out that Jasmine.

I think in my next Rotation Imma pull out:

BeeMine
Brown Butter Beauty Babbasu
M.Dean Coffee & Kokum


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair

I'll have Herbal Blends, Avocado & Silk, and some kind of Silk Dreams (Vanilla or Razz)


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

I'm tryna' Hit all the older stuff.  I need to pull that to the front.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> I'm tryna' Hit all the older stuff.  I need to pull that to the front.


IDareT'sHair

The oldest I have is Jasmines. Everything else is from this year, mostly the last couple of months.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

I need to get in on that Jasmine, but I don't want to use it up.  

I did finally pull in a Hibiscus in Tahitian Surprise, but I can't bear to part with all that deliciousness.....

It's just wrong.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> I need to get in on that Jasmine, but I don't want to use it up.
> 
> I did finally pull in a Hibiscus in Tahitian Surprise, but I can't bear to part with all that deliciousness.....
> 
> It's just wrong.


Girl, I know!!! I guess I could always get some of that base she used. 

but it wouldn't be the same...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

Nah...I ain't no Base Buyin' Oil Adder.

And neither are you


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

I remember I call myself tryin' to duplicate: HV's Green Tea Butter and N'Joi's Sweet Coconut cause somebody posted something about the bases of those 2.

That Nasty mess was a waste of money.  I am not a Mixtress.  

And Don't wanna be.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

I miss jasmines that was good stuff. DC's are my weakness I could never get enough but I really need to use some up before I purchase anymore.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> I miss jasmines that was good stuff. *DC's are my weakness I could never get enough* but I really need to use some up before I purchase anymore.


 
@curlyhersheygirl

DC'ers are my weakness to Curly 

Yeah..I need to use up some and limit myself to only x2 b/ups and not 6 or 7 back ups.erplexed


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair Yeah those multiples get me every time.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl

Imma work on it for real M. Curly. *cough* 

Like I was telling Brownie I have been going non-stop since Mothers Day and so have all these Sales.....


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *Yeah those multiples get me every time.*


 
curlyhersheygirl

And Gurl....we will do a back up to the back up in a Heartbeat.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Yeah those sales were crazy. It seems like they haven't really let up since valentine's day


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl

Then we tore up ALL those Groupons!  We were on it Girl.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Just today my mom and I were talking about those groupons and how my sis and I went in.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl

I know.  We were some Bad Girls 

Not to mention shutting down AveYou.

I'm holding on to that Fleurtzy, because we might not get it again. 

I keep saying Imma use it...but I don't.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Yeah that Fluertzy DC is great stuff. I hope she comes back


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl

Imma get me a little system. Can't bear to do no inventory-ing...but Imma come up with a Plan and work it.

I know I've used up stuff, but I've bought more to off-set what I used up. 

Zero-Gain. 

So, it cancels all that out.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Yeah I tried the inventory thing and that was too much but I have two sterilite bins with the DC's and conditioners I need to use first so that should help.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl

Trying to even think about doing any type of Inventory would make me

We'll get there Curly.

We'll be ready for BF.  

Two "good" things I did do:

Hairveda - only got x2 Teas I didn't have any.
SSI - only got x1 back up and I only had x1 

So...that's a good thing.  I can remember a day when something like that wouldn't have mattered at all.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl

I got all these Lotions, Oils, Cremes & Butters I need to put a dent in.

The R/O's & DC'ers won't be much of a 'problem'...it's this kinda stuff that got me bent.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair

Luckily, she didn't add anything except fragrance to that base. So, it would just be her DC unscented.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I used the Mango Dip tonight as a L-I. 

I still don't know how to really work those products. All the ones I tried were just okay. 

I still need to try Knot Sauce. I think that's the only one in my stash I haven't tried & both Spritz.

I may get the oils at some point cause I'm on this serious oil thing...

But so far, none of the stuff I've tried is a definite repurchase. Well..maybe if the Sale was decent enough.erplexed

@Brownie518 @curlyhersheygirl


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

As soon as I finish up the detangler I'm currently using, I'll pull out the Kink Drinks.


----------



## divachyk

curlyhersheygirl said:


> I miss jasmines that was good stuff. DC's are my weakness I could never get enough but I really need to use some up before I purchase anymore.





IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> 
> DC'ers are my weakness to Curly
> 
> Yeah..I need to use up some and limit myself to only x2 b/ups and not 6 or 7 back ups.erplexed



curlyhersheygirl & IDareT'sHair, DCners are my weakness as well. I find myself reaching for and/or re-upping my staples, leaving the other stash items collecting dust. I need to start using the non-staple stash items to move product.


----------



## Ltown

Ladies!

IDareT'sHair, Brownie518, Beamodel, U1B1 has finally broke my pjing down finally after 5 years here. I'll always be pj but less is best now, there will always be sales that get us pj like Janet Jackson say Control I don't need several jars or bottles of products anymore since I'm not heavy handed and most of these products are very thick or concentrated and last a while that I don't need a lot. 

I'm sure we all have things in the bathroom, extra refrigerator, garage etc....
While I was purging for my move(not moving now, will tell later) but I was finding things I haven't used or won't use and I love my family but tired of giving away. 

That my motivation speech


----------



## Beamodel

Ltown

Lol, I love your motivational speech. I agree, there will always be another sale. I am so stocked up, looking at my stash right now has curbed my habit when I only have one head in this house to use up all this stuff. 

My friends wait patiently to see what items don't work for me so they can have it. But I have finally down my staple vendors and products from them. 

Hairveda
JessieCurl DC
Silk dreams 
Hairitage Hydration


----------



## Brownie518

Goid morning, ladies! Another hot and humid day...

I'm about to massage in something, either Peppermint pomade or Komaza Lengthening serum. I'll do an all day soak with Njoi ayurvedic, then wash late tonight. Probably finish this jar of Vanilka silk. I'll finish Bel Nouvo on Wednesday...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

Hey Girl!  I was up so late last night 'foolin' with ya'll.

Its still cool here.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> I'm about to massage in something, either Peppermint pomade or *Komaza Lengthening serum.* I'll do an all day soak with Njoi ayurvedic, then wash late tonight. Probably finish this jar of Vanilka silk. I'll finish Bel Nouvo on Wednesday...


 
@Brownie518

I never heard of this product. 

Girl, I still need to bust open those 4-5 BV Smoove.  That'll be my Fall thang.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> I never heard of this product.
> 
> Girl, I still need to bust open those 4-5 BV Smoove.  That'll be my Fall thang.


IDareT'sHair

I think its new...
100% Pure Coconut Water, Coconut Endosperm, Aloe Vera Juice, Lupine Extract, Pumpkin Seed Oil, Avocado Oil, Hemp Seed Oil, Tamanu Oil, Castor Oil, Jojoba Oil, Grape Seed Oil, Hylauronic Acid, Allantoin, Bamboo Extract, Rhodiola Extract, Fo-ti Root, Ginger Root, Grape Seed Proanthocyanidins, Nettle, Horsetail, Coffee, Green Tea, Amla, Cayenne Pepper, MSM, Cysteine, Lysine, L-Carnitine, Niacinamide, L-Arginine, L-Glutamine, L-Methinonine, Superoxide Dismutase, Inositol, Panthenol, Biotin, Folic Acid, Co-Q10, Vitamin E, Vitamin C, Vitamin B3, Vitamin B6, Tripeptides, Copper Peptides, Black Cumin Seed Oil, Carrot Seed Oil, Clary Sage Essential Oil, Peppermint Essential Oil, Rosemary Essential Oil, Lavender Essential Oil, White Grapefruit Essential Oil, Sweet Orange Essential Oils, Gluconolactone and Sodium Benzoate (natural preservative)


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> I never heard of this product.
> 
> Girl, I still need to bust open those 4-5 BV Smoove.  That'll be my Fall thang.



Hmm, fall I think I will be using the Smoove and NG. I'm wishing for Fall right about noe. Its too humid for me.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

What you doing?  Soakin'


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> @IDareT'sHair
> 
> I think its new...
> 100% Pure Coconut Water, Coconut *Endosperm*, Aloe Vera Juice, Lupine Extract, Pumpkin Seed Oil, Avocado Oil, Hemp Seed Oil, Tamanu Oil, Castor Oil, Jojoba Oil, Grape Seed Oil, Hylauronic Acid, Allantoin, Bamboo Extract, Rhodiola Extract, Fo-ti Root, Ginger Root, Grape Seed Proanthocyanidins, Nettle, Horsetail, Coffee, Green Tea, Amla, Cayenne Pepper, MSM, Cysteine, Lysine, L-Carnitine, Niacinamide, L-Arginine, L-Glutamine, L-Methinonine, Superoxide Dismutase, Inositol, Panthenol, Biotin, Folic Acid, Co-Q10, Vitamin E, Vitamin C, Vitamin B3, Vitamin B6, Tripeptides, Copper Peptides, Black Cumin Seed Oil, Carrot Seed Oil, Clary Sage Essential Oil, Peppermint Essential Oil, Rosemary Essential Oil, Lavender Essential Oil, White Grapefruit Essential Oil, Sweet Orange Essential Oils, Gluconolactone and Sodium Benzoate (natural preservative)


 
Brownie518

What is this?.....


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Hey divas here's my use up list.


2 8oz HH banana DC (no backup, not a repurchase)
1 16oz ASIAN coconut cowash ( 2 backups)
1 16oz DB pumpkin conditioner ( 4 backups)
1 16oz MD coffee Kokum conditioner ( no backup)
1 12oz MD chamomile & calendula conditioner ( no backup, not a repurchase)
1 12oz CJ beauticurls strengthening conditioner (no backup)
1 8oz HH cleansing conditioner (1 backup)
1 12oz CJ repair me (1 backup)
1 8oz SSI coco cream LI ( no backup)
1 16oz NG  herbal blend DC ( 1 backup of this particular DC )


I've put 5 new DC's in rotation and should use those up by the end of August.


----------



## Lita

Coconut Endosperm...Say What?

IDareT'sHair Brownie518

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *Hey divas here's my use up list.*
> 
> 
> 2 8oz HH banana DC (no backup, not a repurchase)
> 1 16oz ASIAN coconut cowash ( 2 backups)
> 1 16oz DB pumpkin conditioner ( 4 backups)
> 1 16oz MD coffee Kokum conditioner ( no backup)
> 1 12oz MD chamomile & calendula conditioner ( no backup, not a repurchase)
> 1 12oz CJ beauticurls strengthening conditioner (no backup)
> 1 8oz HH cleansing conditioner (1 backup)
> 1 12oz CJ repair me (1 backup)
> 1 8oz SSI coco cream LI ( no backup)
> 1 16oz NG herbal blend DC ( 1 backup of this particular DC )
> 
> 
> *I've put 5 new DC's in rotation and should use those up by the end of August.*


 
curlyhersheygirl

Nice List Ms. Curly  Good Luck



Lita said:


> *Coconut Endosperm...Say What?*
> 
> Happy Hair Growing!


 
Lita

     That's what I'm talmbout


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Lita

What's Up Ms. Lita


----------



## Lita

Curl Mart-
*Elucence-moisture balance poo
*As I Am-Leave in

Pomade Shop-
*Cafe Coffee Dc (Re up)
*Herbal Conditoner 

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita

IDareT'sHair said:


> Lita
> 
> What's Up Ms. Lita



IDareT'sHair Hi! Just ordered more Pomades shop Cafe coffee dc..Yum.

What's up with you?

*Later I'll be at my aunts (BBQ)..But,it's so hot out-side.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Lita Did the pomade shop have a sale?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Lita  How are you wearing your Hair in this Heat?  

And Yeah....I was about to ask what curlyhersheygirl said..

Curly, Did you get The Pomade Shop's Coffee DC'er while it was on Sale?


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair LOL great minds. 
I got it during the June sale if there's another good sale I may re-up


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl

That's Why We in This Mess Now Ms. Curly.....


----------



## Lita

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> 
> That's Why We in This Mess Now Ms. Curly.....



IDareT'sHair curlyhersheygirl Hi! Pomade shop 25% off full size products code-JULY4TH

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair  Ain't that the truth


----------



## Lita

IDareT'sHair said:


> Lita  How are you wearing your Hair in this Heat?
> 
> And Yeah....I was about to ask what curlyhersheygirl said..
> 
> Curly, Did you get The Pomade Shop's Coffee DC'er while it was on Sale?



IDareT'sHair Hi! I have my hair in a semi-wet bun..bang pulled back.


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl

Okay...So...I'm over at the Pomade Shop tryna' do this Cart and I notice The 16oz Coffee is Pomade Shop. 

The 1st one I got is the Blaizon which appears to be lighter in Color almost a light Latte Color etc...and the new one that's up is The Pomade Shop and it's Darker.

I want another 16oz Blaizon, but it's not listed. I hate buying 8 oz's. 

I wonder what the difference is, if any, since it's both being offered. @darlingdiva

Thanks @Lita


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair I think its the same thing just new packaging. I just ordered the 16oz shampoo and DC.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl @Lita

Well I'll be a Monkey's Uncle. 

I went back in there and it was gone!

It's vicious out here on these PJ Skreets....


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair She just relisted 4 16oz DC


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl

Ms. Curly You Got Me!:210:  

You Skrait Up Gangsta.

Lemme go request a "Custom"


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair  Sorry sis


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl

I got it! 

Pfft. I know not to Fool with Ms. Curly! 

You know I know how you Get Down. 

While I'm still tryna' figure out _what the difference is between this one & that one_ Curly done went in and Checked Out.

Thanks for letting me know more was posted.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair I'm glad you got. Yeah once I decide I want something I don't play


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl

Lawd...You & Your Sister are some Dangerous PJ's. 

Tell Her I said "Hey" and looking forward to getting down on BF with Her.

*She's Our Honorary Member*


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl

Girl....I can't wait to use that!  

I can just imagine Steaming with it over a Coffee Rinse:lovedrool: :lovedrool:


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl

That was a nice Sale, because the highest I've seen TPS go is 20%. I'm sure @Brownie518 is going to want another one too.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> 
> Lawd...You & Your Sister are some Dangerous PJ's.
> 
> Tell Her I said "Hey" and looking forward to getting down on BF with Her.
> 
> *She's Our Honorary Member*


 IDareT'sHair  I will. She sent me a pic to post I need to get on that. She cut her hair after seeing chebaby video but hers is a bit longer.



IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> 
> Girl....*I can't wait to use that*!
> 
> I can just imagine Steaming with it over a Coffee Rinse:lovedrool: :lovedrool:


Me too and since the shampoo only has 1 surfactant I think it will be more like a cleansing conditioner. I can't wait.


IDareT'sHair said:


> curlyhersheygirl
> 
> That was a nice Sale, because *the highest I've seen TPS go is 20%*. I'm sure @Brownie518 is going to want another one too.


 That was the deciding factor; you can't go wrong with 25% off.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl

You still did real good this time Ms. Curly.

Looks at Curly's Use Up List Again.....


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl

I know hers & che's chebaby will probably be a nice length when BF rolls around.

I know it doesn't seem at all 'possible' or likely right now, but my Stash will be down some by then.....


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl

Welp, I contacted both NG & Kizuri on some stuff I wanted that wasn't listed and they never listed it (Neither one of them).  

So, TPS got they moneee cause I'm done. (More than likely)


----------



## Lita

Ordered-

Yonobe-
*Amla & Nettle Mask Dc
*Pre poo treatment 

Heritage Hydration-
*Hibiscus oil 
*Pink Grapfruit Dc
*Castor Infusion Growth Cream

Vitamins-
*Bamboo silica 3xs-(re-up)
*Liquid Cal/Mag
*Vitol Hair Vits

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita

IDareT'sHair said:


> curlyhersheygirl @Lita
> 
> Well I'll be a Monkey's Uncle.
> 
> I went back in there and it was gone!
> 
> It's vicious out here on these PJ Skreets....



IDareT'sHair You know how we PJ's do curlyhersheygirl lol..We get it in.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Brownie518

25% off, huh? *sucks teeth*.....


----------



## Brownie518

Is the Herbal Conditioner the same as the Coffee, just without the Coffee? Looks like it...

Lita - did you receive your Ceramoist pomade, or whichever one you got?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *25% off, huh? *sucks teeth*.*....


 
Brownie518

oke:oke:Gone & Get Down Ms. B!


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> oke:oke:Gone & Get Down Ms. B!


IDareT'sHair

 Girl, this was the last thing I needed!  I'm gonna get the 16oz Conditioner. I was thinking if I should get another Pomade, but I have two Peppermints already.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518

Girl...I wanted a Rosemary Pomade too, but I'll wait until BF to try theirs. I have 1 from NG.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

Girl, it was the last thing I needed too, cause I thought I was finished.  SMH

But um...I couldn't leave that 25%, cause they don't do that.  (Normally)


----------



## Brownie518

I am liking that Hairitage Grow Wild. I was thinking about getting a backup, and also trying the conditioner that Beamodel talked about. The Fluff was a miss for me, but the Greek Yogurt I think I might like. I pulled out my Forest Green joint yesterday so I can start using that one. 

like curlyhersheygirl I made a Use Up list so I can stay focused. I put stuff on there that I use regularly and know I'll use. I put it in Evernote so I can keep it updated


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> Girl...I wanted a Rosemary Pomade too, but I'll wait until BF to try theirs. I have 1 from NG.


IDareT'sHair

That's what I might get 



IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> Girl, it was the last thing I needed too, cause I thought I was finished.  SMH
> 
> But um...I couldn't leave that 25%, cause they don't do that.  (Normally)



Yeah, they usually do 20 so...you know...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518

I told you WGO is thebomb.com 

And it has Coffee Oil.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 curlyhersheygirl 

I pulled some of my older stuff. 

The thought of making a use up list is frightening so, all I could do is move stuff around.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518 @curlyhersheygirl
> 
> I pulled some of my older stuff.
> 
> The thought of making a use up list is frightening so, all I could do is move stuff around.


IDareT'sHair

I didn't get carried away with the list. Mine is a little longer than curly's. I plan to check things off as I use them and add one or two at a time, as I put them into rotation. Keeping it simple...

My Ynobe shipped. I can't wait to get that.


----------



## Brownie518

It's going to be a mess when I get those Green Bags. All that stuff. Now I wish I had gotten a Methi Setiva set...


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

OK Lita I was all set until you started listed your haul. I just bought some stuff from Ynobe that 4cents shipping plus the %off was a good deal.

I got the following.

Amla DC
Flaxseeds smoothie
Hibiscus LI


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

I know I won't have any problem getting through Cowash Conditioners.

I know I will have a problem with Cremes & Lotions.  I can't use them fast enough.

Butters & Oils I should be good getting through, cause I've been killing.

I won't even deal with my DC issue.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> I told you WGO is thebomb.com
> 
> And it has Coffee Oil.


IDareT'sHair

Yeah, it's . I didn't realize til you mentioned it (after I bought it) that it had Coffee oil in there. 

Hey, that Bel Nouvo mist that I got is thick.  I'm going to use it after my wash on Wednesday. Tonight, I'm sticking to basics...Njoi Ayurvedic prepoo...Wash with Go Moist...Protein for 15 minutes...DC with Vanilla Silk for at least an hour..finish with PC Corrector. I might add tea or coffee under my DC.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> I know I won't have any problem getting through Cowash Conditioners.
> 
> I know I will have a problem with Cremes & Lotions.  I can't use them fast enough.
> 
> Butters & Oils I should be good getting through, cause I've been killing.
> 
> I won't even deal with my DC issue.


IDareT'sHair

You should make a list of the things you use regularly and the conditioners you have in rotation. That's what I did. That way I know I will be checking things off the list and making some sort of progress. Maybe start with a small list, like ten things or something.  And just add to it as you go along.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

Thick???? 

Hmp.erplexed


----------



## Brownie518

curlyhersheygirl said:


> OK @Lita I was all set until you started listed your haul. I just bought some stuff from Ynobe that 4cents shipping plus the %off was a good deal.
> 
> I got the following.
> 
> Amla DC
> Flaxseeds smoothie
> Hibiscus LI



@curlyhersheygirl

They got me, too, curly! @IDareT'sHair and @Lita got me - straight pushas!!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *Maybe start with a small list, like ten things or something.*  And just add to it as you go along.


 
Brownie518

_"Start off Small with 10 things!"_..........  Sad.  Ain't it?


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair Those lotions and moisturizers get me too. I need to stop purchasing so many creams because most times I don't use them especially if my LI is top notch which they are most of the time.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> _"Start off Small with 10 things!"_..........  Sad.  Ain't it?


IDareT'sHair

 As I typed, I thought 'There's something wrong with this sentence!'  But, hey, might as well be real. My list has 20 things on it right now, but I know I'll finish up everything on the list.


----------



## Brownie518

curlyhersheygirl said:


> @IDareT'sHair Those lotions and moisturizers get me too. *I need to stop purchasing so many creams because most times I don't use them especially if my LI is top notch which they are most of the time*.



The bolded...


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

You have to start somewhere right. We just have to keep using stuff up and we'll get there.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518 I agree, I have all those Hairitage Hydrations Bottles & Jars too.erplexed

@curlyhersheygirl Girl...Lotions & Cremes


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> Thick????
> 
> Hmp.erplexed



 Yep. I think it will be good, though.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *As I typed, I thought 'There's something wrong with this sentence!'*


 
@Brownie518

I thought you were tryna' Clown Me....


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> I thought you were tryna' Clown Me....


IDareT'sHair

Nah, girl.  
That's how I do my lists. Start small and manageable. I really need to get a handle on all these pomades/greases/butters.  I have one of almost everything that Hairitage makes, including multiples of the Soft & Creamies


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518

I know you weren't. But 10 made me laugh. 

You sent me a CC Naturals Hibiscus and then I went out and bought one.   Ain't even tried it. 

I need to start pulling those types of things. CC's, Enso, Kizuri, Knot Sauce, Komaza, Darcy's etc.......

And Hairitage. She sent me some samples. I need to use those. 

Then I got that Natural Box to review and it had butters & crèmes in it.

Ms. B! Here's what I am waiting on @curlyhersheygirl too:

Sorenzo Beads * I am so angry about this right here I could Spit Nails*
Hairveda
Ynobe
Pomade Shop 
Curlmart
Kreyol Place
SheScentIt


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Used up: x1 Mizani Night-time Rx (x2 back ups) *my Post Relaxer Go To*


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair You still haven't received your order from Sarenzo(sp) that's awful. Did she respond to your email


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl

No, after I ordered around June 18-19th apparently they closed until July 15th....erplexed 

I will never, ever order from there again and you did spell it correctly Sarenzo.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Free Shipping $30.00 KOILS BY NATURE Code = *FREESHIP4*


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair Wow that's messed up. I hope she ships your stuff on her first day back.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Double post.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl

That made me a 1st & Last Time Customer. Plus I'm not fond of "Clays"


----------



## darlingdiva

IDareT'sHair:  We took new conditioner photos when we got new labels, and now we call the conditioner Cafe Au Natural Coffee Conditioner.  I'm sorry for the confusion.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

darlingdiva

No worries. 

I got it together.

Thank You


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl

I requested a Refund from Sarenzo


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair That was a great idea. I'm sure she turned you off of those products.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl

I went into my PayPal and I actually ordered it June 13th.   

That's why I requested the Refund.

I am simply no longer interested in the products.  Period.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

So wait she'll be closed for a month and didn't stop taking orders that's not cool


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair

I can't believe that Sarenzo business..

I just finished cooking some fish on the grill  and now I'm ready to place my last two orders  from Pomade Shop and SSI


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl Brownie518

I know.  It's Foul.  

She should have no problem refunding my money.erplexed


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

Gimme summa dat Fish!....


----------



## Brownie518

I only got Tahitian Vanilla leave in and a large Okra Winfrey. That's all I need right now.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl Brownie518

Lawd Ya'll I wanted some KBN.  That Free Shipping was callin' my daggone name.  

I used restraint.  ((Tonight))


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518 Weren't you "soaking" or did you your Hair? 

Speakin' of 'soakin' I sent what I had left of that Funkay LaVida on to you.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl  @Brownie518
> 
> Lawd Ya'll I wanted some KBN.  That Free Shipping was callin' my daggone name.
> 
> I used restraint.  ((Tonight))


IDareT'sHair

How long is the free shipping? 



IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518 Weren't you "soaking" or did you your Hair?
> 
> Speakin' of 'soakin' I sent what I had left of that Funkay LaVida on to you.



 I love that stankin' oil, too!!  I'm still 'soakin' right now. It's still too hot to be doing my hair. This humidity is killa. 
I'll probably do it around 2am


----------



## Brownie518

Thanks for sending that LaVida...I've been looking for a hook up for that.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518 Not sure about KBN? But that free shipping is good(for them). @curlyhersheygirl

Purabody also has an additional 15% off their Sale Price Code = SWAP

I had x2 Chocolate Smoothies in a Cart, but backed them out.

Then I made a Cart with Murumuru & Smoothie and backed that out too.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair Say what man I need to check that out.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518

That has to be one of the worst smelling products I owned. 

I shoulda' sent you the Ginger Berries Pomade. 

That stanks like spoiled Grape Jelly. I should dig that out. Lemme go look.


----------



## Lita

Brownie518 said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> 
> They got me, too, curly! @IDareT'sHair and @Lita got me - straight pushas!!!



Brownie518 Lol....You know how IDareT'sHair do..lol.,

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl

I wanted some Sapote Oil, but it is already OOS.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair That shipping for 2 items is just too much. I'll wait for BF and get everything then.


----------



## Lita

curlyhersheygirl said:


> OK Lita I was all set until you started listed your haul. I just bought some stuff from Ynobe that 4cents shipping plus the %off was a good deal.
> 
> I got the following.
> 
> Amla DC
> Flaxseeds smoothie
> Hibiscus LI



curlyhersheygirl Can't beat that shipping..Let me know how the Hibiscus works..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Lita said:


> @Brownie518 *Lol....You know how* @IDareT'sHair *do..lol.,*
> 
> Happy Hair Growing!


 
@Lita

Oh....So Pay Back Uh????



curlyhersheygirl said:


> *That shipping for 2 items is just too much. I'll wait for BF and get everything then.*


@curlyhersheygirl

I thought so too Ms. Curly. It was like $6.85


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Lita I will.


IDareT'sHair for the 2 smoothies it was $8.95


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl

I wanted x2 Smoothies too. 

Then I thought about it, I have Mocha Silk & Chocolate Bling from SD's. 

So, I can actually wait on PBN

Definitely not the same...but close enough that I can wait.


----------



## Lita

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Lita
> 
> Oh....So Pay Back Uh????
> 
> 
> @curlyhersheygirl
> 
> I thought so too Ms. Curly. It was like $6.85



IDareT'sHair Lol...Labor Day, I'll stock up on winter skincare & heavy duty products for my hair...Keep skin/hair on point...That'll be it for me.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## 13StepsAhead

Hey Ladies Ulta is having a liter sale and I was thinking of trying some of the AG products are their any in particular that you would recommend?


----------



## Beamodel

My Silk Dreams order shipped
- Razzbery Coconut Affair
- Shea What Deux (reup)


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@13StepsAhead 

I have the Reconstructor (which I love) and I also have a Moisture Conditioner & a _Clarifying Shampoo_ (which I don't know why I bought).

I like the Fast Food Leave-In too. But haven't used it in a while.


----------



## 13StepsAhead

Thanks T IDareT'sHair


----------



## IDareT'sHair

13StepsAhead

I'm sure I'll really like AG's Moisture Conditioner.  The have a great product line.  

I just don't know why I bought a durn Shampoo.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel

I filed a PayPal on Sarenzo.  I want my Money back.


----------



## Ltown

Hi ladies!

I got a paypal inquire about Hairveda; I guess they had a lot of sales on the 5th


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair said:


> Beamodel
> 
> I filed a PayPal on Sarenzo.  I want my Money back.



IDareT'sHair

I think you gave them a fair enough amount of time. It's been almost a darn month, smdh. That is simply sad that she would print a label and NEVER mail your stuff out. I wouldn't make another purchase from them, ever again!


----------



## Brownie518

Lita said:


> @Brownie518 Lol....You know how @IDareT'sHair do..lol.,
> 
> Happy Hair Growing!


Lita - yes, I do, girl!!! 



Beamodel said:


> My Silk Dreams order shipped
> - Razzbery Coconut Affair
> - Shea What Deux (reup)


Beamodel

So did mine!!  I got 2 Razz, Shea What Deux, and 2 Nourish  I think that's all I got this time. 



IDareT'sHair said:


> @Beamodel
> 
> I filed a PayPal on Sarenzo.  I want my Money back.


IDareT'sHair

Good.


----------



## divachyk

13StepsAhead, nothing really to add other than to complain that I went cray on one of those previous sales and have like 5 liters of Kenra which I rarely use.  Don't follow in my footsteps.


----------



## Lita

Ordered-

Duafen Naturals-
*Herbal Tea Complex (contains) all the good herbs.
*Flax Custard

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *- yes, I do, girl!!! *
> 
> 
> *So did mine!!  I got 2 Razz, Shea What Deux, and 2 Nourish  I think that's all I got this time. *
> 
> 
> 
> *Good.*


 
@Brownie518 You & Ms. Lita @Lita need to quit. Ya'll just wrong.

Whenever SD's has a Sale, I'll get another Nourish and maybe 1 or 2 Destination Hydration....

Yeah, that durn Sarenzo tore their Pants with me. 

Pffft. June 13 & still nothin'. Ninja Give me mah monnneeeeeeee


----------



## Lita

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518 You & Ms. Lita @Lita need to quit. Ya'll just wrong.
> 
> Whenever SD's has a Sale, I'll get another Nourish and maybe 1 or 2 Destination Hydration....
> 
> Yeah, that durn Sarenzo tore their Pants with me.
> 
> Pffft. June 13 & still nothin'. Ninja Give me mah monnneeeeeeee



IDareT'sHair Lol....Can't beat good shipping rates.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita

The Good thing about spring/summer,I get to use-up products that didn't work for me during the fall/winter..Stash is going down.Yep.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## myronnie

Got my Kizuri yay! The butter is a little bit melted but she had cold packs which was really nice!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My Ynobe arrived today & that Durn Sarenzo almost a month later and is listed on the Exchange Forum.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl

I was so taken aback by Sarenzo, I didn't comment on Ynobe.  

Very nicely presented.  Not much of a smell (which is okay).  I got the Amala & Nettle or Flax DC'er or whatever it was called as well.

Nice looking consistency.  Can't wait to try it.

I also got the Hibiscus L-I (a 2nd order) but she didn't ship them togethererplexed


----------



## Lita

Brought-

*As I Am-Double Butter
*Nice & Curly-Curl Smoothie
*ECO Styler-Olive oil
*Style Clips
*Hair Clips

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Lita

You've been gettin' down Ms. Lita


----------



## Lita

IDareT'sHair said:


> curlyhersheygirl
> 
> I was so taken aback by Sarenzo, I didn't comment on Ynobe.
> 
> Very nicely presented.  Not much of a smell (which is okay).  I got the Amala & Nettle or Flax DC'er or whatever it was called as well.
> 
> Nice looking consistency.  Can't wait to try it.
> 
> I also got the Hibiscus L-I (a 2nd order) but she didn't ship them togethererplexed




IDareT'sHair Can't wait for my items to come..Waiting to try the Amala & Nettle Dc Mask..Yep.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Lita

Yeah...Very nice Consistency with that one. 

I wish I woulda' gotten that Green Tea & Moringa.

I tried to order it, but she said she only made a few.


----------



## Lita

IDareT'sHair said:


> Lita
> 
> You've been gettin' down Ms. Lita



IDareT'sHair I hold my head in shame...lol....Will not purchase till after labor day..Unless Walgreens has Shea moisture BOGO..Yep.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## chebaby

chello ladies
i got third day hair today. and i got it from sleeping in a bonnet yea i shoulda been paying attention lol. my hair was tore up from sleeping on my cotton sheets. i thought i woke up looking a mess cause it was hot and humid but this bonnet is the bomb.


----------



## Lita

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Lita
> 
> Yeah...Very nice Consistency with that one.
> 
> I wish I woulda' gotten that Green Tea & Moringa.
> 
> I tried to order it, but she said she only made a few.



IDareT'sHair I wanted that one too,but it was sold out..Oh,well..Maybe someone on LHCF will give a review..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Lita said:


> *I hold my head in shame...lol....Will not purchase till after labor day..*Unless Walgreens has Shea moisture BOGO..Yep.
> 
> Happy Hair Growing!


 
Lita   




chebaby said:


> *chello ladies*
> *i got third day hair today. and i got it from sleeping in a bonnet yea i shoulda been paying attention lol. my hair was tore up from sleeping on my cotton sheets. i thought i woke up looking a mess cause it was hot and humid but this bonnet is the bomb.*


 
chebaby

Hey Girl!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Lita said:


> I wanted that one too,but it was sold out..Oh,well..*Maybe someone on LHCF will give a review..*
> 
> Happy Hair Growing!


 
Lita

Brownie got it.


----------



## Lita

chebaby said:


> chello ladies
> i got third day hair today. and i got it from sleeping in a bonnet yea i shoulda been paying attention lol. my hair was tore up from sleeping on my cotton sheets. i thought i woke up looking a mess cause it was hot and humid but this bonnet is the bomb.



chebaby Hi! Glad you got 3rd day hair..I like it when that happens..I have a bonnet too..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

I can't wait for my Ynobe to get here. It will be fun to compare notes.


----------



## Lita

IDareT'sHair said:


> Lita
> 
> Brownie got it.



Brownie518 Hi! When your Moringa & Green tea comes,please give a review.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl Yeah it sounds like we all got something from Ynobe. @Lita @Brownie518


----------



## Lita

curlyhersheygirl said:


> I can't wait for my Ynobe to get here. It will be fun to compare notes.



curlyhersheygirl Me too..Got my pen & paper ready..lol..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## chebaby

hey T

i went back to the bss this weekend and got another kckt, alikay naturals shea yogurt moisturizer and her dulce leave in lotion. ive been using the shea yogurt and that stuff is pretty darn good. smells amazing, kinda tropical, and it gives the hair a nice sheen and moisture. thats a winner but i dont know about her dulce leave in yet.


----------



## Brownie518

Hey, ladies..my Ynobe came today. As I was leaving to come to work, about 7 boxes were at the door  SO was like  I can't wait to go home and see what all came!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

Sounds good.  I hope you do a YT review.  

What are the Price Points of that Alikay stuff anyway???

I've never paid any attention to it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> Hey, ladies..my Ynobe came today. *As I was leaving to come to work, about 7 boxes were at the door * SO was like  I can't wait to go home and see what all came!


 
Brownie518

...................


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Sounds good. I hope you do a YT review.
> 
> What are the Price Points of that Alikay stuff anyway???
> 
> I've never paid any attention to it.


 i will cause im loving her shea butter. 

i think it was like $16. something like that.


----------



## chebaby

Brownie518 said:


> Hey, ladies..my Ynobe came today. As I was leaving to come to work, *about 7 boxes were at the door*  SO was like  I can't wait to go home and see what all came!


 man im jealous you so lucky lol


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> i will cause im loving her shea butter.
> 
> *i think it was like $16. something like that*.


 


chebaby said:


> *man im jealous you so lucky lol*


 
chebaby

Hmpf.  That's Pricey.

I'm Jelly too Che!


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Hmpf. That's Pricey.
> 
> I'm Jelly too Che!


 it is kinda pricey for a butter. and its only 8oz. but i was determined to buy something i refuse to walk out a bss empty handed lmao.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> it is kinda pricey for a butter. and its only 8oz. but i was determined to buy something *i refuse to walk out a bss empty handed lmao.*


 
chebaby

I know the feeling.....


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Lita curlyhersheygirl

Ynobe said she will be re-listing the Green Tea & Moringa DC'er really soon. (Stay Tuned').

I need that 10% Code for signing up for the Newsletter.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Some Double Post Mess


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Lemme see what I'm waiting on:

SSI
Hairveda
Komaza (forgot that one)
2nd Ynobe Order
Curlmart
Haitian CO (from 2 different vendors)
Naturelle Grow
The Pomade Shop


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

Imma get busy using up some of this stuff.  I think I have enough Butters/Crèmes/Lotions to go into & past BF.

So, Imma be seriously focusing on that.


----------



## Lita

IDareT'sHair said:


> Lita curlyhersheygirl
> 
> Ynobe said she will be re-listing the Green Tea & Moringa DC'er really soon. (Stay Tuned').
> 
> I need that 10% Code for signing up for the Newsletter.



IDareT'sHair Yes,we need our 10% code..Yep..Maybe she'll list it soon.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Brownie518

I'm waiting on:

Silk Dreams - shipped
Claudie's
Hairveda
Shescentit
Kreyolessence

If my SD gets here by Wednesday, I'll try out that new Razz joint.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Lita

I'm tryna' decide what I'll do in the a.m.  I'm half-way tempted to do something under Saran Wrap while at work (on dry hair).

I could use IPN's Molasses or IPN's Mustard Seed & Palm Rx


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair

You just made me want to pull out my IPN Tealightful. I think I'll massage that in and cover my length Wednesday morning and let it sit all day.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

I wanna try to finish up a Jar of Slippery Elm tomorrow.  

If not tomorrow, definitely next wash day.  It's almost gone.

I pulled MD Coffee & Kokum to start on next.  And I still have not opened a jar of Jasmine.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

I used the Hydrating Molasses Friday.  Nice.  *Thanks*

I'll probably use it again or the Mustard Seed Palm.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

*cough* 

Umm...Next time you go to that BSS, see if they have _Alikay's Pomegrante Passion Fruit Elixir_.  (I'll PayPal you some money)  

You know I'm Hooked on Oil.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair

I should finish up Bel Nouvo 8oz Saturday, and probably a Hairveda pH Rinse.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> *cough*
> 
> Umm...Next time you go to that BSS, see if they have* Alikay's Pomegrante Passion Fruit Elixir.* (I'll PayPal you some money)
> 
> You know I'm Hooked on Oil.


 that sounds so good. and i dont even like oils like that lol.
ill let you know i did see an oil but i just assumed it was her 17 oils growth oil or whatever its called.

she also has 2 spray leave ins. i know you like sprays.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

On their Site now....Getting ready to Subscribe.

Oh Lawd!  I could You!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> that sounds so good. and i dont even like oils like that lol.
> i*ll let you know i did see an oil but i just assumed it was her 17 oils growth oil or whatever its called.*
> 
> *she also has 2 spray leave ins. i know you like sprays.*


 
chebaby

I saw the 17 Essential Oil.  And the Sprays. *drool* 

That stuff is "Pricey" Does it get 'decent' reviews?

You gotta do some reviews on it & does she ever have Sales?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518

I'll probably knock this MoistPRO out tomorrow. 

And possibly the Slippery Elm, but I'm doubtful.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair

You betta stop messin' with che!!!!  Got you wantin' another oil!!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 chebaby

And Errrbody Else!  Look at ALL these Delicious Sounding Products!  

Che - Hurry up & do your Review

http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=...LKf3juQNO3GmG_2ypugelpQ&bvm=bv.48705608,d.aWc

And Yes!  I did want both Oils


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *You betta stop messin' with che!!!!*  Got you wantin' another oil!!!


 
Brownie518

Too Late Girl......


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518 @chebaby
> 
> And Errrbody Else! Look at ALL these Delicious Sounding Products!
> 
> Che - Hurry up & do your Review
> 
> http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=...LKf3juQNO3GmG_2ypugelpQ&bvm=bv.48705608,d.aWc
> 
> And Yes! I did want both Oils


 her products do sound good.
im surprised at how many stores carry her products. shes doing pretty good.

that oil does sound good, and i dont even like oils like that.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@chebaby

I thought the Sprays, some of the DC'ers and there was a Scalp Pomade that sounded really good.  

I wonder if they ever have Sales?

I could not find a complete list of ingredients.erplexed


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl

I sold the Sarenzo. *YAY* Cause I was ticked.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Lita curlyhersheygirl Brownie518

YNOBE 30% Code = 6month until Noon EST 07/10 *Starts at Midnight tonight*


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My Curlmart, Komaza & Kreoyl Stuff All Shipped!


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> I thought the Sprays, some of the DC'ers and there was a Scalp Pomade that sounded really good.
> 
> I wonder if they ever have Sales?
> 
> I could not find a complete list of ingredients.erplexed


 she doesnt disclose all her ingredients.
on some of the lables she writes "patent pending"erplexed i wanna send her an email saying girl bye


----------



## CocoGlow

That Claudie's thread gets no love LOL ... I'll repost my question here:

For those that have tried either the *Renew Protein Conditioner* or *Normalizing Conditioner* from Claudie's .. would you consider them mild, medium or strong protein conditioners? 

Ingredients from the website:

*Renew Protein Conditioner*
Water (Aqua), Cetearyl Alcohol, Behentrimonium, *Keratin*, Obignya Oleifera (Babassu) Seed Oil, Cocos Nucifera (Coconut) Oil, Althea Officinalis (Marshmallow) Root, Fragrance, Rosmarinus Officinalis (Rosemary), Lavandula Augustifolia (Lavender), EDTA, Preservative, Citric Acid.

*Normalizing Conditioner*
Distilled Water (Aqua), Behentrimonium, Babassau Oil, *Silk Amino Acids*, Panthenol, Cetearyl Alcohol, *Keratin, Jojoba Protein*, Althea Officinalis (Marshmallow) Root, Urtica Dioica (Nettle), Glycerin, Fragrance, Preservative, *Molasses*.


Thanks ladies!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

NappyRina

You should ask Claudie. She's excellent in consultations about her products and providing detailed information.

I've used both,. In fact, I'm under the dryer now with the Renew. I consider it a Light/Medium Protein.

For me, the Normalizing is/was more like a Balancer of Moisture & Protein like AO's GBP. It contains both. 

That's why It's a Normalizing. I also had this one, but think I'm out.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

Girl, I just Cowashed with Oyin Honey Hemp.  Haven't used that in a long time.  

I'm in Love All Over Again!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> she doesnt disclose all her ingredients.
> on some of the lables she writes "patent pending"erplexed *i wanna send her an email saying girl bye*


 
chebaby

Right!  For them Prices I want alladat.


----------



## CocoGlow

IDareT'sHair

Thanks hun! ... as long as they are not strong proteins, I'll prob try both .. my Low Porosity hair is funny with protein ... I'm still experimenting with finding the right proteins for my hair


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair Ynobe about to get my money and those Alikay stuff looks delish. That company has never been on my radar although I loved her videos.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Girl, I just Cowashed with Oyin Honey Hemp. Haven't used that in a long time.
> 
> I'm in Love All Over Again!


 i dont wanna hear it. cause now you gonna make me take a trip to Baltimore to get some and aint nobody got time fo dat i have been thinking about oyin lately cause i spotted my dew in my stash.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl 

That's @chebaby fault come up in here talmbout some durn Alikay 'nem.

My Steamer might be dyin'.  It didn't get hot tonight. 

My Neighbor took it home and said he will play around with it tomorrow to see if he can get it to work.

That Through off my entire relaxation of a Tuesday Wash Day. I hope he can Fix it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

Sorry Che, but I loved using that Honey Hemp tonight and was very happeh I have another Liter.

It's still a Fav!


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> 
> That's @chebaby fault come up in here talmbout some durn Alikay 'nem.
> 
> My Steamer might be dyin'.  It didn't get hot tonight.
> 
> My Neighbor took it home and said he will play around with it tomorrow to see if he can get it to work.
> 
> That Through off my entire relaxation of a Tuesday Wash Day. I hope he can Fix it.


 sorry to hear about your steama. that suckserplexed

girl that alikay got me with all them pretty colors and tropical smells


IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Sorry Che, but I loved using that Honey Hemp tonight and was very happeh I have another Liter.
> 
> It's still a Fav!


 girl now you gonna have me look up so oyin products. shame on you


----------



## natura87

Brownie518 said:


> Hey, ladies..my Ynobe came today. As I was leaving to come to work, *about 7 boxes were at the door*  SO was like  I can't wait to go home and see what all came!


----------



## natura87

IDareT'sHair said:


> Brownie518 chebaby
> 
> And Errrbody Else!  Look at ALL these Delicious Sounding Products!
> 
> Che - Hurry up & do your Review
> 
> http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=...LKf3juQNO3GmG_2ypugelpQ&bvm=bv.48705608,d.aWc
> 
> And Yes!  I did want both Oils



Her site looks so ratchet.


 And  @ complimentary shipping for over $ 150.00 spent. What kind of mess is she putting in there, amythyst, unicorn tears and the breast milk of a Cambodian virgin.


----------



## felic1

IDareT'sHair...I am so sorry to hear about your steamer.  That is terrible. I hope it can be repaired. I said I was pulling out my Oyin Honey Hemp from the fridge in July. I must've been using up something. I am looking forward to it


----------



## chebaby

i dont think her site is ratchet but i dont like the fact that she got so many white women on it. whats up with all the crossing over when they aint even thinking about your products????
but whatever, i digress.

and free shipping over $150, girl bye, aint nobody buying that much stuff from you.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair  I'm sorry about your steamer I hope your neighbor can fix it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@chebaby

You need some Honey Hemp for Old Times Sake. *pours out a capful for Che*

@felic1 Thanks Girlie! I rode that thang Hard. He's a little Mr. Fix-It so I'm sure he'll take it all apart. I was just thinking....what if it's full of Gunk! SMH.

@natura87 Natural if you ever say a Breast milk from a Cambodian Virgin again....... Ever!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl

You told me I wouldn't have any problem selling that Clay.........


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Didn't quite finish up the Slippery Elm (almost tho').  I'll top it off Friday with either Bel Nouvo or something....


----------



## natura87

IDareT'sHair


Seriously though. What does she think is so good that she needs to charge that much for it? There is no reason for it to be that expensive.

I just assume its hard to get Cambodian virgin breast milk in this economy but maybe she somehow has a vendor on lock...so she charges a pretty penny for it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@natura87

Didn't I tell you to Stop Saying That...........

I Agree.  All them YTE Women was a definite turn-off.


----------



## Brownie518

natura87 said:


> @IDareT'sHair
> 
> 
> Seriously though. What does she think is so good that she needs to charge that much for it? There is no reason for it to be that expensive.
> 
> *I just assume its hard to get Cambodian virgin breast milk in this economy but maybe she somehow has a vendor on lock*...so she charges a pretty penny for it.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair I knew it, glad it sold.


----------



## Brownie518

There is something about that site that gets my back up...but the stuff sounds good.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518 @curlyhersheygirl @natura87

Hmmpf.

I'm not one to Gossip cause I hardly know her...but if you have the utter unmitigated gall to offer free shipping at One-Fiddy....

You can't be havin' many Sales.. or Customers for that Matter.

Not that I'm one to Gossip. Just Sayin'

It's best I become uninterested again.....


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair I saw that and couldn't believe it.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518 @curlyhersheygirl @natura87
> 
> Hmmpf.
> 
> I'm not one to Gossip cause I hardly know her...but if you have* the utter unmitigated gall to offer free shipping at One-Fiddy*....
> 
> You can't be havin' many Sales.. or Customers for that Matter.
> 
> Not that I'm one to Gossip. Just Sayin'
> 
> It's best I become uninterested again.....


IDareT'sHair



How is her shipping, then, I wonder? 

My Naturelle Grow also came. I am set on DCs for a while now.  My Silk Dreams should be here tomorrow and my Kreyolessence just shipped, too.


----------



## natura87

IDareT'sHair said:


> @natura87
> 
> Didn't I tell you to Stop Saying That...........
> 
> I Agree.  All them YTE Women was a definite turn-off.



I cant help it!!

What is in there that she is charging so darn much!!

Maybe she has illegal immigrants locked in a dark room lactating on demand with a breast pump. Maybe she is a pimptress . I just dont get it

You know if a study came out that said that breast milk of Asian lineage increases hair growth people would be all up on that. Lines coming out with products called "_Pad Thai Souffle_, _Beijing Creme_ and stuff...Sally's would get their own knock of version by getting the milk from regular ol immigrants that arent Asian, so like Mexican or Eastern European.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518 

Girl, I ain't thinking about that any more. 

Those YTE women all over that Page was a definite turn-off for me. I'm skrait.

That that _Virgin-Cambodian-Breast-Milk_ took me there. 

Natura Ruined it for me. (Thanks Gurl) natura87

Yeah, I had a lot of stuff that shipped too:
Kreoyl
Komaza
Curlmart

Just to name a few.

But....I will be using up quite a bit of this in the next coupla' wash days.


----------



## natura87

I'd use it if somewhat gave it to me or bought it for me...but for that price. I'll just stick with my tried and true brands... Shea Moisture, Curl Junkie...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@natura87

Well, the partial to virtually very little ingredients list is definitely a No-Go with them ridiculous prices. 

I want Full Disclosure. Definitely which part of Cambodia that milk is comin' from....Maybe that's the _Patent Pending_


----------



## natura87

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> Girl, I ain't thinking about that any more.
> 
> Those YTE women all over that Page was a definite turn-off for me. I'm skrait.
> 
> That that _Virgin-Cambodian-Breast-Milk_ took me there.
> 
> Natura Ruined it for me. (Thanks Gurl) natura87
> 
> Yeah, I had a lot of stuff that shipped too:
> Kreoyl
> Komaza
> Curlmart
> 
> Just to name a few.
> 
> But....I will be using up quite a bit of this in the next coupla' wash days.



So what your saying is the idea of spraying your hair with it doesnt interest you..? What if it promoted growth and resiliency. People use whale sperm and vaginal cream. Why draw the line at breast milk?

I can just see it now, lil Korean ladies that own BSS hiding behind the counter.


----------



## natura87

IDareT'sHair said:


> @natura87
> 
> Well, the partial to virtually very little ingredients list is definitely a No-Go with them ridiculous prices.
> 
> I want Full Disclosure. Definitely which part of Cambodia that milk is comin' from....Maybe that's the _Patent Pending_



A rural Cambodian town called Preăh Dák.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@natura87

If you don't stop messin' with me.....

I've Over Here Dying.....

I'm Done


----------



## IDareT'sHair

natura87 said:


> *So what your saying is the idea of spraying your hair with it doesnt interest you..?*


 
natura87

And you know I Love a Good Spritz....


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 curlyhersheygirl

I think I came up with a little system to knock out some of this smaller stuff.  

I should have made a small dent at least by Labor Day.


----------



## natura87

But seriously though what is in there for it to cost so much?


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair That's awesome.


natura87 You're killin me over here lol


----------



## natura87

Is this her fridge?

http://l.yimg.com/ea/im_siggxmHt3z_...10923/breastmilk1_220x293_177o9a2-177o9a3.jpg


----------



## chebaby

chile i go to catch up on the trayvon martin case on youtube and come back to yall talking about having breast milk on lock


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl

Curly...Girl She made me not want it....(at least right now) 

Good Job natura87


----------



## chebaby

yall in here acting a fool lmao.
but im not gonna lie, all them white women on the site turned me off too. i mean what the heck they on the site for. they on there frolicking with the coconuts and stuff


----------



## natura87

chebaby said:


> chile i go to catch up on the trayvon martin case on youtube and come back to yall talking about having breast milk on lock



I cant watch anything Trayvon related. It makes me sick that they are making an innocent boy the villian. I have 2 brothers and 2 new nephews (3 weeks and 6 months) and it makes me sick.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518 @curlyhersheygirl
> 
> I think I came up with a little system to knock out some of this smaller stuff.
> 
> I should have made a small dent at least by Labor Day.


IDareT'sHair

 That's good. I really have to get all these butters/lotions/pomades out of here. Way too many. 
I love butters/greases/pomades  And some of that Alikay stuff sounds too good. I'd like to try the oils and that Lemongrass leave in and the Honey Sage (?) DC.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby 

*Falls Out* Che Take Her On natura87.....

Lawd...WHY DID I CLICK ON THAT FRIDGE.....


----------



## Brownie518

chebaby said:


> yall in here acting a fool lmao.
> but im not gonna lie, all them white women on the site turned me off too. i mean what the heck they on the site for.* they on there frolicking with the coconuts and stuff*



 Yes, this right here!!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@natura87 Girl I said I don't want None. Stop Torturing Me.

@chebaby

Pfft. I guess we can't Frolic with No Coconuts? I don't want none. 

I'm done got ticked now.


----------



## natura87

IDareT'sHair said:


> chebaby
> 
> *Falls Out* Che Take Her On natura87.....
> 
> Lawd...WHY DID I CLICK ON THAT FRIDGE.....



She might be coming up with new products. Maybe a butter or a serum.


chebaby You wouldnt buy any? 

It's organic, free of pesticides, mineral oil, parabens, phtalates, sulfates, parrafins,proplylene glycol, synthetic fragrances and no animal ingredients. The natural community would eat it up.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Y'all have DH asking me whats making me bust a gut on this iPad lol


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

Yeah...Imma work on them.

All the 50-11 little bottles & jars of Lotions and Cremes and Summa' Buttas'

Imma just keep using it until it's gone.

I may save my M Dean Coffee for Fall.  

And just work on getting rid of some other DC'ers.


----------



## Brownie518

LOL! Ya'll a mess!!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518

Just NASTAY!  The Refrigerator pushed me skrait over the edge. Foolin' with @natura87 

She messed that up for me.  And Saved me some Monneeee


----------



## natura87

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> Just NASTAY!  The Refrigerator pushed me skrait over the edge. Foolin' with @natura87
> 
> She messed that up for me.  And Saved me some Monneeee



Breast milk is actually a natural hair deep conditioner. Curlynikki and Strawberricurls said so.

Japan already sells a product that has breast milk like qualities and nutrients.

http://inventorspot.com/articles/shiseido_wants_you_wash_your_hair_mothers_milk_36454


----------



## Lita

IDareT'sHair said:


> chebaby
> 
> I saw the 17 Essential Oil.  And the Sprays. *drool*
> 
> That stuff is "Pricey" Does it get 'decent' reviews?
> 
> You gotta do some reviews on it & does she ever have Sales?



IDareT'sHair Hi! 17 essential oil was very nice as a pre & scalp treatment..Yogurt Shea,very moisturizing but,the yogurt losen my hair tex a little..But it's a descent product..Litlle goes a long way.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Brownie518

So I checked shipping...for 3 items its 11.50 priority.


----------



## Lita

*Curl Mart-Shipped
*My pomade shop-Arrived

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Hmp.  I ain't foolin' with none of it. 

And $11.50 Shipping is Highway Robbery. Lita Brownie518 curlyhersheygirl

Anyway....Natura natura87 Ruined it for me & at the same time saved me some monneee.  I've moved on.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

This is almost Scary & Comical at the same time: 

I dosed off after that crazy mess with Natura87 and woke up at exactly Midnight 12:00 on the dot made a Cart got my Ynobe Green Tea & Moringa....

After all that talk about trying to get rid of Butters, Lotions, Cremes I didn't get anything else.  

And I have her Hibiscus leave-in coming.

To be honest though, I wanted both the Ayurvedic Butter and that Silky Shea Butter for Hair. It has some wonderful ingredients.

But alas, I left it.


----------



## natura87

Finished a Curl Junkie Daily Fix. No backups. Would buy if on sale.


----------



## chebaby

natura87 said:


> She might be coming up with new products. Maybe a butter or a serum.
> 
> 
> @chebaby You wouldnt buy any?
> 
> It's organic, free of pesticides, mineral oil, parabens, phtalates, sulfates, parrafins,proplylene glycol, synthetic fragrances and no animal ingredients. The natural community would eat it up.


 if it promises to make my hair thicker i aint got nothin against breast milk long as it smells good. 

chello ladies
i went back and caught up. she dead wrong for those shipping prices. her stuff aint THAT good. i wonder if the yt womens love her stuff. bet they never tried it before lmao.

anyway i conditioned today with sd mocha silk love that stuff.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Hey Girls
curlyhersheygirl chebaby natura87

Nice Delivery today:

The Pomade Shop Arrived
Swapportunity with another Poster *got some good stuff in there*
Haitian Black CO 4oz Back Up


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *i wonder if the yt womens love her stuff. bet they never tried it before lmao.*


 
chebaby

I can answer that Ummm NO

I'm still mad about that Coconut Frolicking mess

Pfft.  Like we can't frolic with coconuts


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Hey divas. I completely forgot about Ynobe until just now; here's what I got.


1 16oz amla DC
2 8oz green tea DC
1 lemon grass smoothie
1 detangles


----------



## Lita

IDareT'sHair said:


> Hmp.  I ain't foolin' with none of it.
> 
> And $11.50 Shipping is Highway Robbery. Lita Brownie518 curlyhersheygirl
> 
> Anyway....Natura natura87 Ruined it for me & at the same time saved me some monneee.  I've moved on.



IdareT'Hair What $11.50? Oh,no..Her products I can buy on the ground..No.No..Too much for shipping.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> I can answer that Ummm NO
> 
> I'm still mad about that Coconut Frolicking mess
> 
> Pfft. Like we can't frolic with coconuts


 OKAY!!!! shoot, black women are known around the world for our frolicking look up frolicking and theres a picture of a black woman. we frolic so HARD them coconut be jealous


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl

Nice Haul Curly-Q


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> Hey Girls
> @curlyhersheygirl @chebaby @natura87
> 
> Nice Delivery today:
> 
> The Pomade Shop Arrived
> Swapportunity with another Poster *got some good stuff in there*
> Haitian Black CO 4oz Back Up


 nice line up


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Lita

What are you still waiting on?

I'm awaiting on:
Hairveda
SheScentIt
Ynobe
Komaza
Kreoyl


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

I received my pomade shop order as well today, Ynobe should be here tomorrow.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl Lita

The Pomade Shop has some of the fastest shipping I've ever seen!


----------



## Lita

IDareT'sHair said:


> curlyhersheygirl Lita
> 
> The Pomade Shop has some of the fastest shipping I've ever seen!



IDareT'sHair curlyhersheygirl Who you telling? I can't wait for her expand the shop,with more goodies...I'm loving the Cafe Coffee Dc..Loving.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Lita
> 
> What are you still waiting on?
> 
> I'm awaiting on:
> Hairveda
> SheScentIt
> Ynobe
> Komaza
> Kreoyl



IDareT'sHair Hi!

*Ynobe
*Curl Mart
*Heritage
*Dafen Naturals
*Swansons Vits

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita

IDareT'sHair Thinking about ordering the Ayurvedic Doubble Butter,but I just brought the As I Am Double..umm,we'll see..lol..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Lita

I wanted both the Ayurvedic and the Silky Shea for Hair.

ETA: I forgot Curlmart


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Lita curlyhersheygirl @Brownie518 @divachyk @Beamodel

I got a Jar Of Joe on a Swap. Now I see what folks were talmbout. 

This Jar of Joe is nothing like the 1st 50-11 previous Jars Of Joe's I've purchased. SMH

This one is more oily and has an entirely different consistency. Totally different. 

So, is that how it is now? 

My last 8oz Jar (unopened) is the Old Formula. More Dense and less oily and smooth. I want to convo her & ask what's up?  

I most definitely will before I place a order for any.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

ETA:  I looked at the Ingredients on both Jars.  The Ingredients are listed the exact same.

But they are entirely different.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Lita @curlyhersheygirl @Brownie518 @divachyk @Beamodel
> 
> I got a Jar Of Joe on a Swap. Now I see what folks were talmbout.
> 
> This Jar of Joe is nothing like the 1st 50-11 previous Jars Of Joe's I've purchased. SMH
> 
> This one is more oily and has an entirely different consistency. Totally different.
> 
> So, is that how it is now?
> 
> My last 8oz Jar (unopened) is the Old Formula. More Dense and less oily and smooth. I want to convo her & ask what's up?
> 
> I most definitely will before I place a order for any.


 you know she wont actually tell you she made a change they never do.


----------



## Lita

IDareT'sHair said:


> ETA:  I looked at the Ingredients on both Jars.  The Ingredients are listed the exact same.
> 
> But they are entirely different.



IDareT'sHair She may have change,the amount per ingredient,that's making the texture & performance different...Wow! Oh,well..Glad I have the old formula..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

Now I see why folks were saying it Changed.  

I didn't pay any attention, because I had that 8oz Jar left.

It looks nothing like the Old Jar of Joe.  And it's oilier.  A entirely different consistency.

Could it just have been that one particular "batch"


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Lita

Smells the same.

Old Formula = Lighter in color, more dense/but smooth
This Jar = A lot Darker/Oily/Greasy like and Whipped Looking


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair I never had the old formula but there was a difference between the 2 jars I have. That's why I purchased pomade shop's coffee pomade to replace it.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Now I see why folks were saying it Changed.
> 
> I didn't pay any attention, because I had that 8oz Jar left.
> 
> It looks nothing like the Old Jar of Joe. And it's oilier. A entirely different consistency.
> 
> Could it just have been that one particular "batch"


 i still have  my 4oz, that stuff lasts a long time. i love it now even more because since its hot so its much softer and i like it on my scalp.

you know they always find something to "tweak" with these products and end up messing up a good thing.


----------



## divachyk

IDareT'sHair, I never had the old formula. You know I posted that my product started to separate and the oil was chilling on the top. I had to mix the product every time before using it for like several weeks. All of sudden, it stopped separating and I've been good ever since. When I reached out to her, she mentioned the heat being a factor. I love Joe though. Gosh that's some good stuff. Do you think the old / new perform the same?


----------



## divachyk

OT: Tomorrow is my first furlough day.  I have decided to sit on my hands because idle time is not a good thing for me. I either buy something, which I need not do OR start fooling around in the mirror, doing a regi and getting overly curious with techniques, products, etc, which I also need not do and mess up the good flow I got going with my hair.


----------



## Beamodel

My Silk Dreams order arrived today. 

I did make a semi hair purchase. I ordered a Hot Head Heating Cap. I hope I like it. My Hair Therapy Wrap gel packs burst on me.


----------



## Lita

Ordered-

Yonobe-Silky Shea Butter..IDareT'sHair I had too..lol

Brought-BSS
*Shea Moisture-Hibiscus Curl Cream
*D.N.A-Tahitian Condition/rinse 

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

divachyk

I will measure performance


----------



## divachyk

Yay Beamodel. I love my Hot Head!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Lita said:


> Ordered-
> 
> *Yonobe-Silky Shea Butter..I had too..lol*
> 
> Happy Hair Growing!


 
Lita

.......Keep me posted.


----------



## Beamodel

divachyk said:


> Yay Beamodel. I love my Hot Head!



divachyk

What pattern did you get? I can't wait until mines is ready. I got the pink & white cotton candy print


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> Lita
> 
> .......Keep me posted.



Lita Me too


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My Neighbor hasn't brought my Steamer back yet. 

He may not have gotten around to looking at it today.erplexed

I put one in a Cart, but took it out. 

Lawd....I hope I don't have to buy a Replacement.


----------



## felic1

IDareT'sHair... The steamer is on life support???


----------



## Beamodel

Finally used up something. Used up NG Chamomile & Burdock Root DC.


----------



## Lita

curlyhersheygirl said:


> Lita Me too



curlyhersheygirl Hi! I will...

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

felic1

It wouldn't even get hot yesterday & no steam would come out.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Used up: 

x1 4oz Haitian Black CO.  Have x1 4oz back up & x1 8oz on the way.

I'll be finishing up a bunch of stuff real soon.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> Used up:
> 
> x1 4oz Haitian Black CO.  Have x1 4oz back up & x1 8oz on the way.
> 
> I'll be finishing up a bunch of stuff real soon.



IDareT'sHair  Great job. How is the Haitian black co different from JBCO and where did you purchase it from


----------



## divachyk

Beamodel, I went with Choco and Berry Swirl. I went with darker colors in case I have any conditioner to rub against the cap, it won't look so cruddy. I was planning to make a thread about the cap but haven't done it yet. Guess I'll do that this week. Or heck, tomorrow while not working.


----------



## myronnie

Kizuri's Olive /Shea has me smelling like a warm summers day!! She knows her scents!! IDareT'sHair you should try it as a body butter!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl

I got the 4oz from Amazon and we got the 8oz from here: 

http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=...Y4E-kvqEUBoqMH9ZBhffcwA&bvm=bv.48705608,d.aWc


It's dark just like JBCO. Maybe a tad bit lighter in weight. Just a Tad tho'


----------



## Brownie518

Hey, ya'll.

I got my Silk Dreams yesterday and used the Razz for my DC.  My hair felt great rinsing it out. I left it for an hour under a plastic cap, no heat or oil added or anything. I'm glad I got two jars. My hair dried so silky and soft.  I'm going to use it again Saturday morning.


----------



## Brownie518

My Kreyolessence shipped. Can't wait to get that.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair

Wait, Joe has changed????? Hmph, well, I'm glad I have like four jars of it then. (I'm all late!) I hadn't heard about new batches being different. 

I'm still waiting on:

Claudie's
Kreyolessence - shipped
Hairveda
Shescentit
Shi Naturals - shipped


----------



## MileHighDiva

divachyk, you need to do a review of the Hot Head vs. Hair Therapy Wrap.  My first love, is my blue electric heat cap from my mama, but I've been using the HTW for when I need to piddle paddle around the house.  

How long does it stay hot?  How much hair can you get in there? Is it roomy?


----------



## Beamodel

divachyk said:


> Beamodel, I went with Choco and Berry Swirl. I went with darker colors in case I have any conditioner to rub against the cap, it won't look so cruddy. I was planning to make a thread about the cap but haven't done it yet. Guess I'll do that this week. Or heck, tomorrow while not working.



divachyk

I was gonna get the one you got until she told me the cotton candy one was back in stock.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My Komaza came today. 

I won't be re-uppin' on Jar Of Joe again until I find out a few things and try this other Jar.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair said:


> My Komaza came today.
> 
> I won't be re-uppin' on Jar Of Joe again until I find out a few things and try this other Jar.



IDareT'sHair

Wait, what happened with JOJ?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Beamodel

Up thread. 

Long story short: I see some consistency issues with the Jar I had compared to the one I got yesterday on a Swap.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

Hi Ms. B!


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Lita curlyhersheygirl @Brownie518 @divachyk @Beamodel
> 
> I got a Jar Of Joe on a Swap. Now I see what folks were talmbout.
> 
> This Jar of Joe is nothing like the 1st 50-11 previous Jars Of Joe's I've purchased. SMH
> 
> This one is more oily and has an entirely different consistency. Totally different.
> 
> So, is that how it is now?
> 
> My last 8oz Jar (unopened) is the Old Formula. More Dense and less oily and smooth. I want to convo her & ask what's up?
> 
> I most definitely will before I place a order for any.



IDareT'sHair

I must have missed this. Dang, that's fugged up. I love jar of joe. Let us know what she says but I have a feeling that she will tell you some fluff story. 

Did you all read that thread that NJoy got banned from this site?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel

I read that earlier today....while I was lurking at work.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair Thanks I'll check that out.


----------



## divachyk

MileHighDiva said:


> divachyk, you need to do a review of the Hot Head vs. Hair Therapy Wrap.  My first love, is my blue electric heat cap from my mama, but I've been using the HTW for when I need to piddle paddle around the house.
> 
> How long does it stay hot?  How much hair can you get in there? Is it roomy?





Beamodel said:


> divachyk
> 
> I was gonna get the one you got until she told me the cotton candy one was back in stock.




MileHighDiva, deal, that's kinda the review I was planning on. I'm thinking to have it posted by this weekend.  Beamodel, cotton candy is very cute.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Finished up x1 Hairitage Hydrations Grow Wild Hair Oil *no back ups* 

Will definitely Repurchase this one.


----------



## natura87

chebaby said:


> if it promises to make my hair thicker i aint got nothin against breast milk long as it smells good.
> 
> chello ladies
> i went back and caught up. she dead wrong for those shipping prices. her stuff aint THAT good. i wonder if the yt womens love her stuff. bet they never tried it before lmao.
> 
> anyway i conditioned today with sd mocha silk love that stuff.



A few have, mostly cuz it was in a curlbox. A tiny 2 ounce sample.


----------



## Lita

Beamodel Wow! I missed that thread..She got banned..Wow

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita

Heritage-Shipped

Yonobe-Shipped

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My:
Curlmart
Kreyolessence
Naturelle Grow
Ynobe

All Came Today!

Now just waiting on:
SSI
Hairveda


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My Neighbor couldn't fix my Steamer. 

So......I am trying not to Hit PayNah on this Replacement just yet.

I used my Heat Cap this evening and I am under the dryer now with my DC'er.

I know I will end up getting it before this weekend is out tho':lovedrool:


----------



## Brownie518

Hey ya'll...so banned, huh.?


----------



## Lita

Arrived-
*Curl Mart
*Pomade Shop

Waiting on-
*Yonobe 
*Yonobe (order 2 seperate x's)
*Heritage Hydration
*Dafen Naturals
*Swanson Vits (Bamboo Silica)

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Brownie518

I'm about to do an overnight with Tealightful Shine and wash in the morning. I plan to DC with SD Razz again. I like it!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

If/when SD's has a Sale...I'll probably get:
x2 Razzberry 2 @ $18.00 *I have a 4oz*
x1 Nourish Oils *using 1 now* no back ups
x1 Destination Hydrations  *have 1 maybe two in my Stash*
x1 Mocha Milk

I'm good on errthang else


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Used up:
x1 12oz Naturelle Grow Slippery Elm DC'er have 1-2 back ups.


----------



## Brownie518

Next SD sale, I will probably need some Vanilla Silk and Mocha milk. 

My Kreyolessence came today. Waiting on Claudie and Hairveda


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

Hey Girl.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Hey Ladies!

Finished up Hairitage Hydration's Creamy Black Coffee. No back ups and won't be a repurchase.

No problems with it performance-wise. Just something about the scent grosses me out.  

I had the same reaction with Silk Dreams Avocado Pudding.

Product worked fine, but the scent although not over-powering or anything like that, just made me nauseous. 

Same with Creamy Black Coffee. The scent really bothers me. (and the price). 

Performance-Wise tho' no complaints. Glad I tried it.


----------



## Lita

IDareT'sHair Hi! Sorry,the scent of the black coffee was a no,no..Hate when products work well,but the fragrance is to much...Or  the price $$$..

*I like the black coffee,especially the texture,the price..Is a whole different story...lol

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Lita

Yeah, both that one & the SD's Avocado worked absolutely fine.  Just couldn't get down with the scent.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Finished up: Camille Rose Ajani Growth Balm.  x1 back up


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair My steamer felt so sorry for yours it also decided to quit. It's not heating up at all


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl

Girl...What's Going On????  What a Fluke!  

I will be placing an order for another one.  (Can't do with out it).

I used my MASTEX last night and my Dryer.  While they both felt 'nice' for me there is nothing like Steam.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair I'm so sad right now. I only had it for about 15months. I'm under my dryer now with a conditioning and plastic cap on but I need my steamer. I'll call them Monday and see what they say but DH already said he'll buy me a new one .


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> I'm so sad right now. I only had it for about 15months. I'm under my dryer now with a conditioning and plastic cap on but I need my steamer. I'll call them Monday and see what they say *but DH already said he'll buy me a new one .*


 
@curlyhersheygirl

He's a Good Man Ms. Curly.

I'm sad too Ms. Curly. 15 months??....Yeah...I'd be calling them too. 

I have had mine since late 2008 early 2009. 

My Neighbor said he took it apart, cleaned all the hoses, put it back together and nothing.

And I know he worked hard on it, because he's Retired and doesn't have anything to do.

He's already waiting on the other one, so he can have something to play around with putting it together.

I'm just glad we get Free Shipping. I was just out in the Garage and looked at those Liters of Distilled Water and got Sad.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair Yes he is. I thank God every day for him. Tomorrow will be 17 years we're married and I pray we have many more blissful years together.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *Yes he is. I thank God every day for him. Tomorrow will be 17 years we're married and I pray we have many more blissful years together*.


 
@curlyhersheygirl

Awww...Happy Anniversary Mr. & Mrs. Curly!

I can't beweave we have to get another Steamer. Let me know what they say if you decide to call them.

If I called...they'd be like Gurl Bye


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair Thanks sis.

I can't believe it either but we need our steamers. DC'ing isn't the same without it.

I'll still call on Monday so I'll keep you posted.

I was hoping to get at least 2 years out of this bad boy, oh well.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl

Did we have the same one? The Pro Series? I'm concerned if so, because 15 months vs 4-5 years is a different story.

The one on the Left?

http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=...57Despd4l5cUoDqTCr5MJmQ&bvm=bv.48705608,d.dmg


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl

One thing I didn't do/never did, was run Vinegar through it from time to time.  

I know folks said they cleaned it by doing a white vinegar cleaning every once in a while, but I never did it.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair No I have the version before the one on the right.

I have done the cleaning with vinegar twice on mine and even though it said use tap water I only used distilled all in an effort to prolong the life of the steamer and it still died fairly early on me.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl

You should get the one on the Left this time the Pro 1037-A Series.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair I think I will get that one this time.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl

You Should Curly.  It's N-I-C-E !  60 minutes.  The whole 9.....


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair I'm using Ynobe's LI and styler today so Monday I'll post my review.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl

Which one(s) Ms. C? 

I have the Hibiscus one.

I placed an order this am for the Silk Shea Butter (for Hair). 

I also asked her to go easy on the Citrus EO's, because I don't know how I might react to those.

Those ingredients were so good in that Butter, I had to try it.

Here's what I have from her so Far:

x1 Moringa & Green Tea DC'er
x1 Nettle & Amala DC'er
x1 Hibiscus

and x1 Silky Shea Butter for Hair (on the way)


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair I have the hibiscus one and the detangler on the way. I really want that butter will get that next time.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl

You know there's a 10% off code = NEWS10  That's what I used.  

I also wanted the Ayurvedic Butter which I will get next time.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl

Hey Curly, don't laugh.....I made up a little preliminary BF wish-list.  

*cough* I already mentioned it to Brownie. SMH...


----------



## Lita

curlyhersheygirl said:


> IDareT'sHair I have the hibiscus one and the detangler on the way. I really want that butter will get that next time.



curlyhersheygirl IDareT'sHair Hi! Both my orders came today..The Silky Shea Cream,is very,very thick & creamy..I rubbed some on my hands earlier & it's still soft..Little goes a long way...This stuff is thick..lol..,

*Heritage came too..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita

Will wash/Dc today..Maybe color too..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Lita said:


> Hi! Both my orders came today.*.The Silky Shea Cream,is very,very thick & creamy.*.I rubbed some on my hands earlier & it's still soft..Little goes a long way...*This stuff is thick..lol..,*
> 
> *Heritage came too..
> 
> Happy Hair Growing!


 
@Lita 

Oh Lawd......Thick in a bad way Ms Lita?  but you said "Creamy" right?

Do you think you gone like it? And how does it smell?

Am I gone be mad I ordered 8 ounces?  And am I gone hafta' save it for Winter?


----------



## Lita

curlyhersheygirl said:


> IDareT'sHair I'm using Ynobe's LI and styler today so Monday I'll post my review.



curlyhersheygirl Can't wait to hear your review..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Lita
> 
> Oh Lawd......Thick in a bad way Ms Lita?  but you said "Creamy" right?
> 
> Do you think you gone like it? And how does it smell?
> 
> Am I gone be mad I ordered 8 ounces?  And am I gone hafta' save it for Winter?



IDareT'sHair Hi! Thick in a good WINTER way..I rubbed some on my elbows & feet..They feel so soft...

*Smells like shea & lite herbs..Have to put your nose close..Think I'm going to love this to seal in winter..Dont have to add any oils....I like it now,for my skin..But,I brought the hair version..

Will rub a little on my roots..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Lita said:


> *Hi! Thick in a good WINTER way..*I rubbed some on my elbows & feet..They feel so soft...
> 
> **Smells like shea & lite herbs..Have to put your nose close..Think I'm going to love this to seal in winter..*Dont have to add any oils....I like it now,for my skin..But,I brought the hair version..
> 
> Will rub a little on my roots..
> 
> Happy Hair Growing!


 
@Lita Whew! 

I'm glad THICK in a Good Way.  

I hate Hard, Thick, Crusty Buttas 

I'll put it away when it comes. 

Now we have to buy the Ayurvedic Butter.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Used a little Kizuri Oil today.


----------



## Lita

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Lita Whew!
> 
> I'm glad THICK in a Good Way.
> 
> I hate Hard, Thick, Crusty Buttas
> 
> I'll put it away when it comes.
> 
> Now we have to buy the Ayurvedic Butter.



IDareT'sHair Think I'll use the discount code for the Ayurvedic..But,I'm glad the butter can be used both ways...it's a plus..

*No,this butter is not hard at all..Soft,thick,thick,creamy..I don't like hard crusty butters either.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Lita

Me either Girl. Marie Dean had some Hard, Crusty Buttas' 

Them thangs was Brick Hard.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Lita

I made a little Mock Cart, and I was able to use the code again.....

What you DC'ing with today Ms. Lita?


----------



## Lita

IDareT'sHair said:


> Lita
> 
> I made a little Mock Cart, and I was able to use the code again.....
> 
> What you DC'ing with today Ms. Lita?



IDareT'sHair Wow..Code still works..

I was going to do a rinse today,but im still taking my hair out of braids..lol..
I'll see..I may try one of my new Dc's..Keep you posted.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Lita

Yeah...You should try something newoke:.... 

So you can do a Review.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Finished up a tiny corner of Liquid Gold's Green Magic *no back ups*

Will repurchase this at some point.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair I used MD's seaweed today  I need this in the biggest size she offers it in.


----------



## Brownie518

Lita said:


> @IDareT'sHair *Think I'll use the discount code for the Ayurvedic*..But,I'm glad the butter can be used both ways...it's a plus..
> 
> 
> Happy Hair Growing!




Lita - I'll be doing the same.  I like the ingredients on that Ayurvedic. The Detangling Nectar seems very good so far. I plan to try the Hibiscus leave in next week.


----------



## natura87

I bought a gigantic tub of World of Curls Activator gel and I need to figure out how to use it. Its 32 ounces of gel  It was 1 dollar more that the 12 ounce jar.


----------



## felic1

The MD butters are hard. I was considering taking them out of the jar, adding a lot of distilled water and maybe some AVJ to see if I could actually use them.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *I used MD's seaweed today  I need this in the biggest size she offers it in.*


 
curlyhersheygirl

That was one of my Favs (Seaweed & Rice).  

I also loved the Sweet Milk and the Calendua & Chamomile.  I still like the Peach Syrup and the Olive, Wheat & Berry. Not to mention Vanilla Repair etc......

I may re-up on these in 2014.  I kinda got burnt out on them by having so many at once. ... 

Next time, I will buy a just few of them so I can really enjoy them.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@felic1 

Them butters were/are terrible. Now that's something that could use a Reformulation. 

She has the absolute worst butters of any/all of the Handmade/Naturals I've tried, personally.


----------



## Lita

IDareT'sHair said:


> Lita
> 
> Yeah...You should try something newoke:....
> 
> So you can do a Review.



IDareT'sHair Hi!I used the Yonobe-pre poo treatment for 1hr,it was very nice & silky,detangle my hair..Washed with pomade shops-cafe coffee poo,N.B.D-Ayurvedic tea rinse,On one side I used Amla/Nettle Dc mask,other side-Heritage Pink Grapefruit Dc 1hr30 min..Rinsed with BF Olive Drensh,As I Am leave-in,Serenzo Burdock moisturizing cream,heritage tutti fruiti & sealed with Heriatage hibiscus oil..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita

On my right side,Used Yonobe-Amla & Nettle Dc Mask..absorbed well,herbal scent,creamy texture,condition,felt like more of a mild  protein treatment,hair is very soft..Not one strand feel out,seemed like I had more curls,hair is moistutized/strong,but I had to us a rinse-out (didn't tangle)..But it was detangling enough for me..This is something I can/will use once a month or of I have breakage/flat ion/color my hair..It's a great treatment for that..My hair is really shiny/soft...This is a keeper..My hair is ready for the elements..IDareT'sHair this works really well at making your hair strong..

On my left side,I used Heritage Pink Grapefruit Dc,This smells Devine,very soft/medium creamy texture,absorbed well,rinsed-out great,no coated feeling,Left my hair detangle,soft & Fluffly,Didn't need a rinse-out,very moisturized.....Wish I brought two during her sale..Can use this on a regular..Beamodel This is Thebomb.com

Heritage-Hawaian Hibiscus oil,smells really good,I used it on my scalp & to seal..Not oily & little goes a long way..Me like.

As I Am-Leave-in..This is perfect for the spring/summer,moisturizes,lite silky lotion texture,can be used as a rinse-out & co-wash..I like  that I can buy this on the ground..Yep.
I can use this & save the heavy duty leave-ins for the fall/winter.

Yonobe-Pre poo..Help to detangle,I had some braids to take out & this made it real easy,glid right thru my hair/no snags..Medium lotion texture...

*I just added both Dc's to my list..Yep.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## divachyk

Posted in HH thread and sharing it here also....



divachyk said:


> Anyone posted this product update video yet by HH? I'm not familiar with the product but maybe it can help someone.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Lita

On  that Ynobe Nettle & Amala You could get with or without Soy Protein.  I got mine without.

Do you remember if you requested w/or without the Soy Protein?


----------



## Lita

IDareT'sHair said:


> Lita
> 
> On  that Ynobe Nettle & Amala You could get with or without Soy Protein.  I got mine without.
> 
> Do you remember if you requested w/or without the Soy Protein?



IDareT'sHair I requested with-out,but I know how Amla does with my hair..

*My hair feels great today...Nice,soft & strong...

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Lita

I noticed that Ynobe Butter is no longer listed.  Musta' Sold out.  

I've been making a BF list on AveYou


----------



## Lita

IDareT'sHair said:


> Lita
> 
> I noticed that Ynobe Butter is no longer listed.  Musta' Sold out.
> 
> I've been making a BF list on AveYou



IDareT'sHair What? You see what we started..lol...

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## myronnie

Does Aveyou usually have awesome Black friday sales? Now that they've added Darcy's botanicals I'll definitely add them to my list! If they added Oyin it would be a wrap 

I'm still loving my Kizuri Cocoa Vanilla!!! YUM!


----------



## felic1

IDareT'sHair.....I am so sorry to read about the steamer.  I looked through the smilies yesterday to see if there was something to indicate a funeral.  There was none. If there is anything I can do


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@felic1

Thanks Ms. Lady! 

Chile...I *used* that thang (so no complaints) I definitely got my Monee's worth.

I will be hittin' Pay Nah on a new one this week or closer to the weekend.

I'll be using my Heat Cap & Dryer Tuesday and probably again on Friday.


----------



## Brownie518

Hey, ladies.

Has anyone reviewed the Ynobe DCs yet? I can't wait to the the Green Tea or whatever I got but I'm stuck on this Razz right now.


----------



## Lita

Brownie518 Hi! I did a mini review on Yonobe-Amla & Nettle Dc^^^^^3 posts up..It's a good Dc,hair was/is really soft...strengthens your hair..No shed hair,Not one strand came out..I mean not one,my hair didn't tangle,was able to finger comb,still used a rinse-out,didn't detangle enough for me..My hair does that with Amla..I will keep this in stock...I need this on hand..Especially with the season about to change in September...

*Waiting for others to give a review..Love comparing notes..I like how creamy the texture is,rinse well,not coating,feel instantly the softness once it's applied..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Lita

Nice 2nd Review on the Nettle & Amala Ms. Lita. 

I see the Ayurvedic Butter is Back in Stock.

I started to get it last night, but pulled the Trigger on 8oz of Hairitage Sprout instead.  

What I did notice about the Ayurvedic Butter is that it's only 4oz's and she doesn't offer an 8oz option.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

So, I pulled a bunch of little 1/2 use Hairitage Jars out last night.  Right now I'm using Peach & Aloe Pomade.

I pulled out that and Coconut Yuzu _*might have been discontinued*_ I also have some Cooling Chamomile _*which also may have been discontinued*_ and my little sample of Tutti Fruitti.

Imma work on using up all these little Hairitage Hydration Jars.  Especially the ones that are open and either 1/2 filled or less.

Focusing on that will definitely make me feel like I'm doing something significant in reducing my stash.

ETA:  I also have 1 swipe left maybe of that LaVida Given By Nature Ginger Berries Pomade.  I hate the way that stuff smells.

I'll hold my nose & finish that too.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My She Scent It will ship within the next 24 hours

My Vitacost (Teas) B1 G1 Free - Also Shipped


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

As I mentioned I used the Ynobe hibiscus LI and the lemongrass flaxseed smoothie to style.

The LI has a medium consistency and my hair absorbed it immediately. I sealed with a light oil but I think I can skip sealing in the summer with this since it has a great balance of moisture and oils. The slip was adequate but not enough if your hair is super tangled; I'll compare it to the detangler once it arrives. It provides very good moisture and shine.

The smoothie is slightly thicker than the LI and also absorbs well. It provides a medium hold and alot of moisture. I did my twists on damp hair and I normally get alot of shrinkage when I twist on damp hair but with this I didn't; that's a big plus for me. My twist out was very defined, soft and voluminous on day 1.
It was a tad frizzy but I think that's due to the glycerin and the humidity.

All in all both products are repurchases


----------



## Lita

curlyhersheygirl Great review..Did you order the Amla & Nettle Dc Mask?

*I was looking at the smoothie too,good to know about non shrinking factor...


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita

IDareT'sHair said:


> Lita
> 
> Nice 2nd Review on the Nettle & Amala Ms. Lita.
> 
> I see the Ayurvedic Butter is Back in Stock.
> 
> I started to get it last night, but pulled the Trigger on 8oz of Hairitage Sprout instead.
> 
> What I did notice about the Ayurvedic Butter is that it's only 4oz's and she doesn't offer an 8oz option.




IDareT'sHair Maybe you can pm her,and mention offering larger sizes....I hope she expands her products...


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita

Who ordered all the grapefruit dc?..lol..I went to re-up & it was gone..2 days in a row..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita

Spritz some Camille Rose-Curl refresher on my hair & used Soultincals curl glaze on my edges..Hair is shiny & soft..6 braids in a lightly pinned back bun.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Lita said:


> curlyhersheygirl Great review..Did you order the Amla & Nettle Dc Mask?
> 
> *I was looking at the smoothie too,good to know about non shrinking factor...
> 
> 
> Happy Hair Growing!



Lita I did and it contains the soy protein so I'm curious to see how it works after reading your review of the protein free version. I also have the gree tea DC on the way. I repurchased the amla in 16oz also. I hope she starts offering larger sizes soon.


----------



## Lita

curlyhersheygirl said:


> Lita I did and it contains the soy protein so I'm curious to see how it works after reading your review of the protein free version. I also have the gree tea DC on the way. I repurchased the amla in 16oz also. I hope she starts offering larger sizes soon.



curlyhersheygirl Hi! Amla makes my hair feel like,I did a mild protein treatment,one of the many reasons I ordered it..Gives nice bouncy curls....

*Keep me posted..I might order the green tea dc next time..But,Amla & Nettle Dc Mask is most def a keeper.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I ordered my Replacement Steamer today.  So, that's pretty exciting. 

I hope it lasts as long as the last one.

I got the same exact one.  Why deviate from perfection....uh??? 

Not sure how long they take to ship.  Hopefully, I'll have it sometime next week.

Tomorrow, I'll be under my Heat Cap & my Dryer.  And more than likely Friday too.


----------



## chebaby

hey ladies
i was playing around with that alikay creme brulle curling custard and i think i like it. i just scrunched it in today but tomorrow im going to rake it in sections and see how that does.

i also used knot sauce yesterday on a section and love it so far. it made my hair really soft and it does detaingle very well.

today i conditioned with jane carter replenishing conditioner and that stuff made my hair sooooo soft.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair Hey T  
I'm glad you ordered your steamer. Mine already shipped so I'm hoping it will be here for wash day Saturday. Did you see my message before you ordered?

Also I did a little research and I found that most folks who bought the tap water version and used it weekly also got about 18months max so it's better to purchase the professional unit.

DH took it apart and said it's the sensor that burned out which the service tech at LCL confirmed.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby  You F-I-N-A-L-L-Y Decided to show up.

I need you in that KBN Thread and the Whats On Sale this Month Thread.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby You F-I-N-A-L-L-Y Decided to show up.
> 
> I need you in that KBN Thread and the Whats On Sale this Month Thread.


 girl i feel like i been gone forever and a day lol. i feel like i have something i wanted to tell yall but i cant remember what it was

lemme go look.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl  I sure Did. 

Thank you so very much Ms. Curly.

You are TheBomb.com


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair I'm always glad I can help.

Did you see my second PM?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I got a bottle of Oil in the mail today. I need something more exciting.

My SSI shipped. 

I'm worried because I've ordered a bunch of Butters & Creamy stuff and it's 90+ here.

And is suppose to be like that all week.erplexed 

It's HOT


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

I see you gettin' ready to make another Sale?  Folks inquirin' & what not....


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl  I made up a tentative BF wish-list on AveYou.  

I need to revisit that list and fine-tune it.


----------



## Brownie518

Hey, ladies....it's HOT! It was about 98 today and HUMID!!!!! And it's only supposed to get worse as the days go by.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> Hey, ladies....*it's HOT! It was about 98 today and HUMID!!!!!* And it's only supposed to get worse as the days go by.


 
Brownie518

Here too Ms. B! 
Girl....It is smokin' hot.:heated:


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Finished up: LaVida Ginger Berries.  No back ups.


----------



## Brownie518

Lita - great review. Maybe I'll use my Green Tea Moringa DC this week. I'm reluctant to part with the Razz, though. We'll see....

IDareT'sHair

Smokin' isn't the word!!!! It will be in the 100s the rest of this week. 
I'm about to go order some HH and Ynobe, maybe. Let me go see what they have...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518 Don't forget to use: NEWS10

I cannot wait to try my RCA.  I still have that 4oz sample.


----------



## Lita

Brownie518 Hi! I hope you do use the Green tea dc..I want to hear about it.

*It was super hot here today..Super..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## chebaby

i think imma go on and get some kbn butter and shea aloe from sage this week.

i feel like im about to be like beauty and start spending all my money on makeup. im becoming super interested in it.


----------



## Lita

Rubbed some Qhemets Amla cream on my ends & sealed with rice bran oil..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *i think imma go on and get some kbn butter and shea aloe from sage this week*.
> 
> i feel like im about to be like beauty and start spending all my money on makeup. im becoming super interested in it.


 
@chebaby

You should.oke: I feel like Haulin' HARD....What else is new? 

I just dropped $129 on another Steamer. I need to go somewhere & sit down.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> You should.oke: I feel like Haulin' HARD....What else is new?
> 
> I just dropped $129 on another Steamer. I need to go somewhere & sit down.


 i need to go back and catch up.

so your neighbor couldnt fix the steamer


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518 Don't forget to use: NEWS10
> 
> I cannot wait to try my RCA.  I still have that 4oz sample.


IDareT'sHair

Girl, you know I won't!! I made a note so I wouldn't forget. I think I'll get the Ayurvedic butter, Amla DC no protein, the Prepoo, and maybe that Silky Shea cream


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

Lita said that Silky Shea Butter is really good.  

I can't wait until mine comes.  I hope it's not a 'soupy' mess in all this Heat.

I have that, and another Coconut Souffle from SSI on the way.  In this HEAT!..

I got the Amala & Nettle w/o Protein too.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> i need to go back and catch up.
> 
> *so your neighbor couldnt fix the steamer*


 
@chebaby

He took it a part, cleaned it, and put it back together and it still wouldn't work. 

And Curly's broke right after that. 

So, we both hafta' buy new Steama's.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> He took it a part, cleaned it, and put it back together and it still wouldn't work.
> 
> And Curly's broke right after that.
> 
> So, we both hafta' buy new Steama's.


 that sucks, im sorry to hear that.
at least he tried to help


----------



## Lita

IDareT'sHair said:


> Brownie518
> 
> Lita said that Silky Shea Butter is really good.
> 
> I can't wait until mine comes.  I hope it's not a 'soupy' mess in all this Heat.
> 
> I have that, and another Coconut Souffle from SSI on the way.  In this HEAT!..
> 
> I got the Amala & Nettle w/o Protein too.



IDareT'sHair Brownie518 I should've put some of Yonobes Silky Shea on my ends tonight..Test how well it does with hair in this super heat...I know it works on my skin,kept it moisturized...Try it on hair next.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita

IDareT'sHair said:


> Brownie518
> 
> Lita said that Silky Shea Butter is really good.
> 
> I can't wait until mine comes.  I hope it's not a 'soupy' mess in all this Heat.
> 
> I have that, and another Coconut Souffle from SSI on the way.  In this HEAT!..
> 
> I got the Amala & Nettle w/o Protein too.



IDareT'sHair Brownie518 I should've put some of Yonobes Silky Shea on my ends tonight..Test how well it does with hair in this super heat...I know it works on my skin,kept it moisturized...Try it on hair next.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@chebaby 

I'm fine with it. 

I've had it a little over 4 years and I used it like crazy. 

Curly only had hers 15 months. (Different Model). I'd be ticked.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair I have some tentative lists myself. As it gets nearer to BF I'll fine tune it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl 

I have another Handwritten List too!...


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair We're a mess lol


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl

Will be monitoring my Stash in the mean time.

*Will really be working on it*


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl  Got my FEDEX Notification too from LCL Beauty.

My SSI should be here Wednesday chebaby


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair Great so hopefully we should have it by Friday.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> curlyhersheygirl
> 
> Will be monitoring my Stash in the mean time.
> 
> **Will really be working on it**



IDareT'sHair Same here 

Check your PM


----------



## felic1

Hello ladies! I tried to help my sister's hair and gifted her some strawberry and lime cleansers from Hydroquench. She said she has been using them as daily moisturizers and they have kept her hair from reverting. I said, " they are cleansers"! Oh, well. I tried to be nice since she has no hair care products.


----------



## divachyk

Brownie518 IDareT'sHair -- it's in the 90s here. SCurl is keeping my hair nicely hydrated.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

felic1 said:


> Hello ladies! *I tried to help my sister's hair and gifted her some strawberry and lime cleansers from Hydroquench. She said she has been using them as daily moisturizers and they have kept her hair from reverting.* I said, " they are cleansers"! Oh, well. I tried to be nice since she has no hair care products.


 
felic1

Gurl.....No She Ain't    

Keep Helpin' Her Ms. Lady


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@divachyk

Imma 'bout to pull out some HV Hydrasilica Spritz. 

Will be cowashing as soon as I get home....


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My Hairveda Shipped! 

*Team BJ all the way Ba-byyyyyyy*


----------



## Lita

I wanted to do a rinse today,but they said its possible we may have a black-out..

IDareT'sHair I used a little Yonobe-Silky Shea on my ends & it feels better already..Little goes a long way..This super hot out-side/extream cold in some places,my hair is confused.lol...

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Lita said:


> I used a little Yonobe-Silky Shea on my ends & it feels better already..Little goes a long way..*This super hot out-side/extream cold in some places,my hair is confused.lol...*
> 
> Happy Hair Growing!


 
Lita 

So is mine Girl.  And I got on a durn wig in this Oven.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Hey divas. This heat wave is no joke, I hope everyone is staying cool.


----------



## Lita

IDareT'sHair said:


> Lita
> 
> So is mine Girl.  And I got on a durn wig in this Oven.



IDareT'sHair What? Don't feel bad,I decided to go power walking in this heat,but I also went & got a back rub/pedicure...Yonobe-Silky Shea did very well & my hair looks/feels good.Not oily...

curlyhersheygirl Hi! Yes, I'm back indoors with the air on..Bottle of water.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Used up: 

x1 Hairveda MoistPRO. I probably have 3-4 back ups.

Brownie518 curlyhersheygirl  Knockin' 'em out ya'll.  I

 know ya'll like to list stuff all at once.  I hafta' list mine as I use them up or I won't keep up with it.


----------



## Lita

IDareT'sHair Beamodel You guys know how my hair has a love/hate affair with Aloe,well today I used 
Komaza- Aloe leave-in & top it off with Yonobe shea..In this crazy humid,heat..My hair is still moisturized & frizz free....My hair is so crazy...I had the Aloe in
give away pile.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Lita

Hey Ms. Lita.  DC'ng with Bel Nouvo (under my MASTEX Heat Cap).  

I really like Bel Nouvo DC'er.  I have x1 back up.  

I'll probably get a 16oz BF


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Lita

Chile...You workin' that Ynobe Silky Shea!  I can't wait to get mine.  

If it arrives in this heat it's gonna be Soup


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair Great job, keep knockin' them out.


Ynobe will be closed for vacation from July 21st - August 1st but they'll be having a sale for the duration so I'll keep y'all posted


----------



## chebaby

im supposed to go to vegas soon. this will be my first time foing during the summer i hope we dont pass out in the heat

and im with yall, my hair dont know whats going on with the weather. it cant figure out how to act. its so hot outside but at work its freezing. its so darn cold in this building that my legs feel like im gonna have artritis soon

anyway i co washed today with ssi okra and used a ton of kckt and coconut oil as a leave in. my hair still turned out stupid. im regretting cutting it cause i dont know what to do with it. at least when it was long id throw it in a bun lol.

my hair always looks good on the weekends but going to work it looks retarded lol.


----------



## Lita

IDareT'sHair said:


> Lita
> 
> Hey Ms. Lita.  DC'ng with Bel Nouvo (under my MASTEX Heat Cap).
> 
> I really like Bel Nouvo DC'er.  I have x1 back up.
> 
> I'll probably get a 16oz BF




IDareT'sHair I like Bel Nouvo products,I might pull out his leave-in..

*When your silky Shea arrives,just place it in the frige for about 2hrs.It will be fine.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita

chebaby Girl,I know what you mean about freezing buildings..I was going to do a color rinse today,but I don't know..My hair is acting-up..lol....It's fine right now..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## chebaby

i might get braids this weekend so i dont have to do my hair. keep them in until i get out of the awkward stage. i give it until the end of the year my hair should look totally different.
i can keep braids in for three months right?
i doubt ill take them out early because i aint got no hair to miss doing and playing in lol.

i can take care of my scalp with jar o joe and jbco and hydrasilica spray.


----------



## Lita

I need to re-up on Soultincals spritz..Have a small amout left.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *Great job, keep knockin' them out. *
> *Ynobe will be closed for vacation from July 21st - August 1st but they'll be having a sale for the duration so I'll keep y'all posted*


 
@curlyhersheygirl
Hmpf. I can't let you & Brownie beat me. Then I'll still be sitting on a crazy, stooped, ig'nant stash and Ya'll skipping along......



chebaby said:


> im supposed to go to vegas soon. this will be my first time foing during the summer i hope we dont pass out in the heat
> 
> and im with yall, my hair dont know whats going on with the weather. it *cant figure out how to act. its so hot outside but at work its freezing. its so darn cold in this building that my legs feel like im gonna have artritis soon*
> 
> anyway i co washed today with ssi okra and used a ton of kckt and coconut oil as a leave in. my hair still turned out stupid. im regretting cutting it cause i dont know what to do with it. at least when it was long id throw it in a bun lol.
> 
> my hair always looks good on the weekends but going to work it looks retarded lol.


 
@chebaby

Only You would come up with something like that.

You Crack me Up! 

You are going to Roast in Vegas:gotroasted:



Lita said:


> *I like Bel Nouvo products,I might pull out his leave-in..*Happy Hair Growing!


 
@Lita

I have the DC'er and Pomade. I'll use up the Peach Pomade.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> i might get braids this weekend so i dont have to do my hair. keep them in until i get out of the awkward stage. i give it until the end of the year my hair should look totally different.
> *i can keep braids in for three months right?*
> i doubt ill take them out early because i aint got no hair to miss doing and playing in lol.
> 
> *i can take care of my scalp with jar o joe and jbco and hydrasilica spray.*


 
chebaby

Ummm...No....

Those are good choices tho'.  Still...um...No


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> Hmpf. I can't let you & Brownie beat me. Then I'll still be sitting on a crazy, stooped, ig'nant stash and Ya'll skipping along......
> 
> 
> 
> @chebaby
> 
> Only You would come up with something like that.
> 
> You Crack me Up!
> 
> *You are going to Roast in Vegas*:gotroasted:
> 
> 
> 
> @Lita
> 
> I have the DC'er and Pomade. I'll use up the Peach Pomade.


  chile i wish i had a fire place at my desk its so cold lol.

chile i hate being super hot. i hope i dont catch an attitude while we there. i have a bad habit of being cranky when its hot


IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Ummm...No....
> 
> Those are good choices tho'. Still...um...No


 what? you dont think i can last 3 months this time might be the charm.


----------



## chebaby

Lita said:


> @chebaby Girl,I know what you mean about freezing buildings..I was going to do a color rinse today,but I don't know..My hair is acting-up..lol....It's fine right now..
> 
> Happy Hair Growing!


 thats how people(and our hair) be getting sick. hot outside and freezing inside i used the ac coming to work but got my heater on under m y desk


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *i hope i dont catch an attitude while we there. i have a bad habit of being cranky when its hot*
> 
> *what? you dont think i can last 3 months this time might be the charm*.


 
chebaby  Girl....Eat A Snickers.

Um...No

Can you say 3 Weeks.  Or knowing you.....more like 3 days.


----------



## Lita

IDareT'sHair How was/is the peach pomade?

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby* Girl....Eat A Snickers*.
> 
> Um...No
> 
> Can you say 3 Weeks. Or knowing you.....more like 3 days.


  lmao

lmao in the past i had hair now i aint got none i want to cover it up until i magically grow some.
i might not do it though. i having flash backs of sitting in that chair for 8 hours


----------



## Lita

chebaby said:


> thats how people(and our hair) be getting sick. hot outside and freezing inside i used the ac coming to work but got my heater on under m y desk



chebaby Heater under your desk? Girl,you don't play around..It's best to always be prepared....I went into one office building & made s U-turn it was soo cold..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Lita said:


> *How was/is the peach pomade?*
> 
> Happy Hair Growing!


 
Lita

Smells good, but a wee bit "gritty" 

I need to use it more to see if it is a repurchase. 

And since it's open....I'll be using it up.

Although I'm not one for 'comparisons'...But I'd hafta' say I like Hairitage's Peach Pomade better.


----------



## chebaby

Lita said:


> @chebaby Heater under your desk? Girl,you don't play around..It's best to always be prepared....*I went into one office building & made s U-turn it was soo cold..*
> 
> Happy Hair Growing!


 no YOU dont play around


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

I'm sure you'll have a great time in Vegas. 

This is your 2nd trip out there this year isn't it?

At least try to find a Natural Hair Care Store since you're going out there so much.  *just sayin'*


----------



## chebaby

oh and T aint no smashing that amla powder powder my *** lol.

ill just have to buy more. but no time soon since im getting braids
i need to find a good ayurveda oil. i know ill be using JBCO too.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My Steamer Shipped & FEDEX delivers on Saturday...so...I might be Steamin' this week after all.

Glad I had a chance to use my Heat Cap too.  I should use it more.

I pulled MHC _Olive You_ to add to my Rotation.  So, MHC, Jasmine Hibiscus in _Tahitian Paradise_ and what's left in this Jar of Bel Nouvo.


----------



## chebaby

double post


i do still have trigga lite but aint nobody using that outside of the house lol.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *oh and T aint no smashing that amla powder powder my *** lol.*
> 
> ill just have to buy more. but no time soon since im getting braids
> *i need to find a good ayurveda oil. *i know ill be using JBCO too.


 
@chebaby

Didn't work uh??? Did you Nuke it 1st in a wet paper towel? 

Read N'Joi CreationS Ayurvedic Oil description on ETSY. If you like the way it sounds...I'll send you a bottle.

But I already know you ain't keepin' no Braids in no 3 durn months.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair said:


> My Hairveda Shipped!
> 
> *Team BJ all the way Ba-byyyyyyy*



IDareT'sHair

I'm still waiting for my ship notice :-(


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *i do still have trigga lite but aint nobody using that outside of the house lol*.


 
chebaby

No.  That is not a good idea.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Didn't work uh??? Did you Nuke it 1st in a wet paper towel?
> 
> Read N'Joi CreationS Ayurvedic Oil description on ETSY. If you like the way it sounds...I'll send you a bottle.
> 
> But I already know you ain't keepin' no Braids in no 3 durn months.


 oh i forgot about putting it in the microwave. ill try that tonight

imma go look at the Njoi oil now.
you gonna be so surprised 3 months gonna fly by lol.


----------



## Beamodel

Lita said:


> IDareT'sHair Beamodel You guys know how my hair has a love/hate affair with Aloe,well today I used
> Komaza- Aloe leave-in & top it off with Yonobe shea..In this crazy humid,heat..My hair is still moisturized & frizz free....My hair is so crazy...I had the Aloe in
> give away pile.
> 
> Happy Hair Growing!



Lita
I hear nothing but great things about Komaza care but the high aloe content scares me. I had the Califa spray and don't know wht I did with it. 

Y'all making me want some Yonobe but I have to pass for a few months as I am on a no but until Black Friday.


----------



## chebaby

that Njoi oil does sound good


----------



## divachyk

IDareT'sHair, I got a tad bit of hyrasilica left that I need to polish off. I have slowed up on cowashing since I'm not working out. I hurt my stupid knee playing basketball a few weeks ago and I'm giving it a break for healing. I was cowashing 2-3x weekly -- and moving product! 

No HV ship notice for me (yet!). I can wait. Have plenty of other goodies to keep me busy.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *oh i forgot about putting it in the microwave. ill try that tonight*
> 
> *imma go look at the Njoi oil now.*
> *you gonna be so surprised 3 months gonna fly by lol.*


 
@chebaby Yeah..it works on Brown Sugar. Don't Overheat it tho'

Girl beweave that like I beweave @Beamodel on'a no-Buy until Black Friday. 

Boff of ya'll need to go Sit Down.



Beamodel said:


> *Y'all making me want some Yonobe but I have to pass for a few months as I am on a no but until Black Friday.*


 
  



chebaby said:


> *that Njoi oil does sound good*


 
@chebaby

Ill send it out tomorrow.


----------



## chebaby

i wish i knew a ghetto girl that did braids out her house or on  her front porch so i could get free lemonaid or sweet tea or red koolaid and wouldnt have to pay nobody more than $15 to do my hair


----------



## IDareT'sHair

divachyk

Hope your knee feels better soon.  

Girl, I didn't end up using my Hydrasilica this a.m.  I got side-tracked with something else. 

I think the phone rang while I as getting dressed.erplexed

I have that & both ST'icals and some Claudie in a Spray bottle and HTN's Follicle Booster, AV's Ginseng & Moringa and Naturelle Grow's Ginger Peach...so I'm all Spritzed up.  

I'll definitely be using something tomorrow.  

I think it's suppose to be hotter than it was today.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *i wish i knew a ghetto girl that did braids out her house or on her front porch so i could get free lemonaid or sweet tea or red koolaid and wouldnt have to pay nobody more than $15 to do my hair*


 
chebaby

Pfft. 

Hmp.  I'll do them for $15 Dollas' Betta' ask somebody. 

And brang your Kool-Aid with you.  

No Red cause I have White Carpet.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> chebaby
> 
> Pfft.
> 
> Hmp.  I'll do them for $15 Dollas' Betta' ask somebody.
> 
> And brang your Kool-Aid with you.
> 
> No Red cause I have White Carpet.



IDareT'sHair  You're too much


----------



## divachyk

IDareT'sHair said:


> divachyk
> 
> Hope your knee feels better soon.
> 
> Girl, I didn't end up using my Hydrasilica this a.m.  I got side-tracked with something else.
> 
> I think the phone rang while I as getting dressed.erplexed
> 
> I have that & both ST'icals and some Claudie in a Spray bottle and HTN's Follicle Booster, AV's Ginseng & Moringa and Naturelle Grow's Ginger Peach...so I'm all Spritzed up.
> 
> I'll definitely be using something tomorrow.
> 
> I think it's suppose to be hotter than it was today.



TY IDareT'sHair. I like the idea of mixing up the AV Moringa with another spirtz. I might give that a try. I'm pretty much out of Claudie's. Shole need some mo' but furlough got me on a three month pause.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *You're too much*


 
curlyhersheygirl

Gurl...that $15.00 would cross _something else_ offa' my list.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

divachyk

Mixing sounds interesting.  Lemme know how that works.  

Girl...I hear you.  You are on Sequestration aren't you?erplexed


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl

Girl....I am inspired to use up all these little open bottles & jars. I ain't opening nothing else.  

I may still rotate that MHC and Jasmine with Bel Nouvo cause I get 'bored' using the same DC'er each wash day.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair I get bored with everything; that's what gets me in trouble.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Pfft.
> 
> Hmp. I'll do them for $15 Dollas' Betta' ask somebody.
> 
> And brang your Kool-Aid with you.
> 
> No Red cause I have White Carpet.


 
i bet you would do it for $15 but i gotta deduct .89 since i gotta bring my own kool aid


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> i bet you would do it for $15 but i gotta deduct *.89* since i gotta bring my own kool aid


 
@chebaby

Naw.....I wants the whole $!5.00.   SMH.

Already tryna' not pay me for my services.

Hmp. You can get something to drink when you leave here ...but you gone give me alla my Fifteen-dollas

And you gone take a jar or 2 of products with you

*finds rat-tail comb for detangling...if she walk up in here with $14.11*


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl

That's exactly why we are where we are Ms. Curly.  

Like I wanna keep the rest of this Hairitage Peach Pomade.  It feels/smells so good.  

Now I wanna put it up and save the rest of it *instead of finishing it up*  Especially since I don't have a back up.

I think she discontinued Coconut Yuzu.  That's going to make me wanna keep a little dab of that too. *no back up*


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Naw.....I wants the whole $!5.00.  SMH.
> 
> Already tryna' not pay me for my services.
> 
> Hmp. You can get something to drink when you leave here ...but you gone give me alla my Fifteen-dollas
> 
> And you gone take a jar or 2 of products with you
> 
> *finds rat-tail comb for detangling...if she walk up in here with $14.11*


  you aint playing you want all yo money

and then you gonna detangle wit a rat tail comb

least i get 2 products though


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair I hear ya with not wanting to use up discontinued stuff. I just pulled out the last corner of Enso's honey pomade to finish it. That was an awesome pomade I haven't found another pomade like it yet but it's time to let it go.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *you aint playing you want all yo money*
> 
> *and then you gonna detangle wit a rat tail comb*
> 
> *least i get 2 products though*


 
@chebaby 

Yeah Imma use a rat-tail on you if you walk up in here without alla my Monneee 

Then Imma follow up with an Old Tangle Teezer I got.

Yeah, You get 1 Packet of ORS and 1 packet of Doo-Gro.



curlyhersheygirl said:


> *I just pulled out the last corner of Enso's honey pomade to finish it*. That was an awesome pomade I haven't found another pomade like it yet but it's time to let it go.


 
@curlyhersheygirl

I just looked at my last bottle of Enso's Green Tea Cleansing Conditioner.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Yeah Imma use a rat-tail on you if you walk up in here without alla my Monneee
> 
> Then Imma follow up with an Old Tangle Teezer I got.
> 
> Yeah, You get 1 Packet of ORS and 1 packet of Doo-Gro.
> 
> 
> 
> @curlyhersheygirl
> 
> I just looked at my last bottle of Enso's Green Tea Cleansing Conditioner.


 rat-tail, tangle teezer, ORS and doo gro. that sounds like abuse


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

Then You gone be making a Thread askin'  Folks _"Why didn't I get up & Leave?"_

When I pulled the Rat-tail and the Tangle Teezer out to comb through your hair.  

Then Imma get a Lighter to Burn the Ends of Your Braids.  

And hand you x2 Advil to take on the way home.  Cause Imma Braid them suckas' T-I-G-H-T!

You won't be able to see Vegas cause Your Vision gone be Blurry.

curlyhersheygirl  I ain't playin' either. Talmbout she keepin' .89 cents of mah monnee


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *rat-tail, tangle teezer, ORS and doo gro. that sounds like abuse*


 
chebaby

Tryna' short me outta' my Monnee Already before you even get here sounds like abuse. (Scheming)

Talmbout you keepin' .89 cents cause you can't get no Red Kool-Aid.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair It's serious on these streets , you don't play


----------



## Lita

Beamodel said:


> Lita
> I hear nothing but great things about Komaza care but the high aloe content scares me. I had the Califa spray and don't know wht I did with it.
> 
> Y'all making me want some Yonobe but I have to pass for a few months as I am on a no but until Black Friday.



Beamodel Yes,we have aloe issues,when it's so high on the ingredient list..I can't believe it's working for me...Maybe because the weather is unstable..lol..I'm still cautious about aloe.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *It's serious on these streets , you don't play *


 
curlyhersheygirl

Dead.Serious.


----------



## divachyk

IDareT'sHair said:


> divachyk
> 
> Mixing sounds interesting.  Lemme know how that works.
> 
> Girl...I hear you.  You are on Sequestration aren't you?erplexed



IDareT'sHair -- I am and so is dh. Womp, womp, womp. 

Tried hydra silica on the body (the bottle suggests you can) -- I'll stick to it on my hair. Did nothing for my skin.


----------



## Brownie518

Hey, ladies!! Finally had a break in humidity. It was hot as all get out (92) but it wasn't humid. It was cool in the house so I didn't need AC...finally.

Anyway, I plan to soak up some Njoi Ayurvedic oil all day tomorrow and then wash in the evening and DC with Razz again. I hope my Shescentit gets here tomorrow.


----------



## natura87

What did I just walk in on ?


----------



## Lita

Tuesday night,Washed with kyras-Hemp moisture poo bar,used NBD-Egg head con 45min,Hydroquench Hibiscus Dc mask 1hr,Heritage Pink hibiscus moisturizer,KBN heavenly butter cream,Sealed with Heritage Hibiscus Oil..Hair is feeling so soft/smooth & tangle free..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita

chebaby said:


> no YOU dont play around



chebaby Lol..Couldnt help it,had to turn around..Hairs on my arm was standing up,goose bumps & all..Lol

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby curlyhersheygirl Beamodel Brownie518 Ltown natura87 divachyk Lita robot. Shay72

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?p=18741459#post18741459

Thought some of you might want to participate.  I'll definitely send a couple.  I Loathe seeing black girls with white dolls.


----------



## natura87

Shampoo'd with Shea Moisture's DTM and co..something or other'd with the Curls Curly Q Cookies and Cream rinse out conditioner. I have half a use left of the conditioner. This is a newer bottle of the shampoo so I'll have it for months.

My hair shrunken with just Hairveda's Whipped Creme Ends Hydration is at my ears. AT MY FREAKING EARS. I AM LESS THAN AN INCH FROM BSL. 


Whyyyyyyyyyyy? Why is my shrinkage so profound!!


----------



## natura87

IDareT'sHair said:


> chebaby curlyhersheygirl Beamodel Brownie518 Ltown natura87 divachyk Lita robot. Shay72
> 
> http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?p=18741459#post18741459
> 
> Thought some of you might want to participate.  I'll definitely send a couple.  I Loathe seeing black girls with white dolls.




I cant recall if I ever had dolls. I was a tomboy. I did tell my neice I wasnt buying her a white doll though. Stood my ground in that Target aisle.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby @curlyhersheygirl @Beamodel @Brownie518 @Ltown @natura87 @divachyk @Lita @robot. @Shay72
> 
> http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?p=18741459#post18741459
> 
> Thought some of you might want to participate. I'll definitely send a couple. *I Loathe seeing black girls with white dolls*.


 OMG i feel the same way. ill pick up a doll or 2 this weekend.

when i was growing up i had dolls of all colors, i even had an asian doll(that damn doll scared the bejeezes out of me). but i always loved my black dolls the most. 
if i ever have kids wont be no darn white dolls in my house.


----------



## natura87

chebaby said:


> OMG i feel the same way. ill pick up a doll or 2 this weekend.
> 
> when i was growing up i had dolls of all colors, i even had an asian doll(that damn doll scared the bejeezes out of me). but i always loved my black dolls the most.
> if i ever have kids wont be no darn white dolls in my house.



I see no problem with a white doll, but there are definitely going to be more dolls of color. There will be 40 Black dolls, 3 Asian, 3 racially ambiguous and one dusty old white doll that looks like I got it at Goodwill to be racially harmonious.


----------



## natura87

Have any of you ever used the World of Curls Activator gel ? If so, what are your feelings about it.


I think it may be my new boo.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *i wish i knew a ghetto girl* that did braids out her house or on her front porch *so i could get free lemonaid or sweet tea or red koolaid and wouldnt have to pay nobody more than $15 to do my hair*


 
chebaby natura87

I am that Girl.

2nd bolded......Not Gone Happen


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My SheScentIt came today and went straight to the Fridge. 

I just got back-ups for:
Coconut Sorbet
Tahitian Spritz
Coco Crème Leave-in

Next Sale, I'll get:
Avocado
Okra 
Fortifying

back ups


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl chebaby

Swapportunity has been mailed.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

When I was a child I never had a black doll because they were hard to find and when we did find one it looked like something from a Popeye episode. My younger sisters however had a lot of black dolls from cabbage patch to Barbie so they missed the speeches I got from our parents.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby @natura87
> 
> I am that Girl.
> 
> 2nd bolded......Not Gone Happen


 you cant be only half that girl


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl @chebaby
> 
> Swapportunity has been mailed.


 thank you

today my hair is looking so good i dont know if i should get braids but i know im gonna have a bad hair day and imma be like "if i had braids i wouldnt have to worry about this".


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *you cant be only half that girl*


 
chebaby

Hmp.

You won't be sayin' that when I pull out that Rat-Tail Comb & Medicated Sulfur 8 out.

Pfft.  I'm all dat Gurl  WATCH


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *today my hair is looking so good i dont know if i should get braids*


 
chebaby

It's still $15.00erplexed  

*how did I know?*


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl

Finished up my Coconut Yuzu.  No Back Ups

Where yo' list??  Where yo' list?oke:oke:


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair Good job. I won't have a list until maybe the end of August.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl

I'll be watching.......:eye:


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Hmp.
> 
> You won't be sayin' that when I pull out that Rat-Tail Comb &* Medicated Sulfur 8 out.*
> 
> Pfft. I'm all dat Gurl WATCH


 
at least you didnt say DAX


IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> It's still $15.00erplexed
> 
> **how did I know?**


 
i still have until saturday to make up my mind
you know how i do lol.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *at least you didnt say DAX*
> 
> 
> *i still have until saturday to make up my mind*
> you know how i do lol.


 
@chebaby

Okay.. You can have DAX since You insist.

I vote No.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Okay.. You can have DAX since You insist.
> 
> *I vote No*.


 we will see. you have to have faith


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

If you keep them in long enough to go to Vegas & back, I say "Yeah" but if you still talmbout 3 months....I know that Ain't Gone Happen.....


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel

Ynobe is having a 21% off Sale & $3.00 Shipping from July 21st until August 1st.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

divachyk

I remembered to Spritz this a.m. 

I used a Spritz called Nu-Surge.  

It's a discontinued Growth Aide and Detangler.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> *If you keep them in long enough to go to Vegas & back, I say "Yeah" *but if you still talmbout 3 months....I know that Ain't Gone Happen.....


 
i was actually thinking the same thing this morning that would be about a month. thats good right?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *i was actually thinking the same thing this morning*


 
chebaby

When Are You Going?????


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> When Are You Going?????


 we havent purchaed the tickets yet but middle of august.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> we havent purchaed the tickets yet but middle of august.


 
chebaby

Okay.....


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair said:


> chebaby curlyhersheygirl Beamodel Brownie518 Ltown natura87 divachyk Lita robot. Shay72
> 
> http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?p=18741459#post18741459
> 
> Thought some of you might want to participate.  I'll definitely send a couple.  I Loathe seeing black girls with white dolls.



I definitely will do this. Thanks!

IDareT'sHair


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair said:


> Beamodel
> 
> Ynobe is having a 21% off Sale & $3.00 Shipping from July 21st until August 1st.



Why ya torturing me ((cry))

IDareT'sHair


----------



## Beamodel

Double post


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel said:


> *Why ya torturing me ((cry))  *


 
Beamodel 'Cause you need to Haul

$3.00 Shipping & 21%


----------



## natura87

IDareT'sHair said:


> Beamodel 'Cause you need to Haul
> 
> $3.00 Shipping & 21%



I've heard good things about this company.

Imma need some other companies to be offering sales like this *cough cough Oyin*


----------



## IDareT'sHair

natura87 

It's a long sale...

It lasts until August 1st, so you can get your Haul On Ms. Natura87


----------



## chebaby

so im having a pretty darn good hair day. i used kckt as a leave in under cj honey butta.
i think this will be my combo for now because my hair looks better today then it has since i cut it. i hope its not a fluke.

also some time this week i will be picking up kbb mask, shea moisture purification and CR hair love hair milk. i heard thats pretty good.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Beamodel 'Cause you need to Haul
> 
> $3.00 Shipping & 21%


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *so im having a pretty darn good hair day. i used kckt as a leave in under cj honey butta.*
> *i think this will be my combo for now because my hair looks better today then it has since i cut it. i hope its not a fluke.*
> 
> *also some time this week i will be picking up kbb mask, shea moisture purification and CR hair love hair milk. i heard thats pretty good.*


 
chebaby

You've had more "Good Hair Days" than you are giving yourself Credit for.  

That's why I'm voting against the Braids. _*plus I know you ain't gone keep 'em*_

You may find the Winning Combo that will give you a Cute Vegas Look.

Keep me posted on your Purchases.


----------



## natura87

IDareT'sHair said:


> natura87
> 
> It's a long sale...
> 
> It lasts until August 1st, so you can get your Haul On Ms. Natura87



 The price is right, low shipping costs and 21 % off. I must!!!!


----------



## Brownie518

Hey, ya'll...

I finished up a Peppermint Pomade, got two full backups. I have a Vanilla Silk, Razz, and an Herbal Blends open so I'm going to finish those before opening anything else. They should all be used up by the end of the month.


----------



## Brownie518

Did anyone post this yet? From Afroveda?

*
COUPON CODE: wemissyou

Enter this code and receive 20% off your order of $50 or more. *

Legal stuff:  Promo code wemissyou expires at 11 ;59pm CST on 7/21/13. Does not apply to wholesale accounts.  Only 1 coupon per order. Code must be entered at time of order.  No rainchecks.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> *You've had more "Good Hair Days" than you are giving yourself Credit for*.
> 
> That's why I'm voting against the Braids. _*plus I know you ain't gone keep 'em*_
> 
> You may find the Winning Combo that will give you a Cute Vegas Look.
> 
> Keep me posted on your Purchases.


 awww thanks T.
i was not prepared at all for my short hair. i thought it would be just like my long hair, slap in some leave in and go but but you are right. if i keep playing around with products i will find the right combo.

you know i always think imma keep my braids in but i never do so you might be right.

i hope to be able to make it to target tomorrow but we will see.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@chebaby

Gurl...You Betta' Gone & Werk that Summa' Look. It's Super Cute!

@Brownie518

We miss you...but Gimme Fiddy???? Mala need to quit. 

Why can't I just have the Twuuny % w/o givin' her Fiddy?


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Gurl...You Betta' Gone & Werk that Summa' Look. It's Super Cute!
> 
> @Brownie518
> 
> *We miss you...but Gimme Fiddy???? Mala need to quit*.
> 
> Why can't I just have the Twuuny % w/o givin' her Fiddy?


 i was thinking the SAME thing. how you gonna put a limit on my discount she play too much.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair

I know!! I was all set to start browsin' but I don't like being given limits like that. I was only gonna get more oils, anyway


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *i was thinking the SAME thing. how you gonna put a limit on my discount she play too much.*


 


Brownie518 said:


> *I know!! I was all set to start browsin' but I don't like being given limits like that. *I was only gonna get more oils, anyway


'

@Brownie518 @chebaby

Pfft. If You really Miss Me all like that, You gimme Forrty % ....

*with free shipping & no minimum purchase*

_And Thems My Legal Requirements_


----------



## Beamodel

Used up HydroQuench Peppermint DC. No backup's - used it as a cowash this last time. Nice... I have Kizuri Coconut DC on right now. Getting ready to rinse out. This stuff detangles my hair very nicely and moisturizes it as well. I was going to use HH Pink Grapefruit DC (love it) but I opt'd to try this one again...


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> '
> 
> @Brownie518 @chebaby
> 
> Pfft. If You really Miss Me all like that, You gimme Forrty % ....
> 
> *with free shipping & no minimum purchase*
> 
> _And Thems My Legal Requirements_


  that tells you she dont miss us that much lol.
i wonder how she be having so many sales though


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *that tells you she dont miss us that much lol.*
> *i wonder how she be having so many sales though*


 
@chebaby

Nah..she ain't missin' me. If she was she'd gimme that 40% w/Free Shipping.

I'm just playin'. Mala cool. 

I've been buyin' Oil from her every Sale. *sucks teef...slow shipping self*

But, not this one cause I ain't spending no Fiddy.

I did make a Cart tho'


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Nah..she ain't missin' me. If she was she'd gimme that* 40% w/Free Shipping.*
> 
> I'm just playin'. Mala cool.
> 
> I've been buyin' Oil from her every Sale. **sucks teef...slow shipping self**
> 
> But, not this one cause I ain't spending no Fiddy.
> 
> I did make a Cart tho'


 40% and free shipping would even get me to buy and i aint buy from her in a minute


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

You said you wanted to try that M2 Stuff right?  

It's like what??? $24-$26?

Im lovin' her New Oils, but I ain't doin' no Fiddy.  

Wait....if I get that $15.00 from You????....


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> You said you wanted to try that M2 Stuff right?
> 
> It's like what??? $24-$26?
> 
> Im lovin' her New Oils, but I ain't doin' no Fiddy.
> 
> Wait....if I get that $15.00 from You????....


 yea that stuff is pricey and i dont know whyerplexed thew ingredients aint much different from her other butters.

lol you still waiting on that $15 but you aint gonna offer me no red or purple kool aid


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *lol you still waiting on that $15 but you aint gonna offer me no red or purple kool aid*


 
@chebaby

Oh Yeah...I can't do it on my Front Porch either.  

Gurl...My Neighbors would be lookin' at us like:.........

And we would be lookin' back at them like:........
That's why I said no Red or Grape Kool-Aid on my White Carpet.


----------



## divachyk

IDareT'sHair said:


> divachyk
> 
> I remembered to Spritz this a.m.
> 
> I used a Spritz called Nu-Surge.
> 
> It's a discontinued Growth Aide and Detangler.




IDareT'sHair - I've been spritzing daily.  Today I spritzed with hydra silica mixed with SCurl. Sounds like a train wreck but it worked really well.  I've never heard of Nu-Surge. Would it have been a repurchase had it not been discontinued?


----------



## Lita

Beamodel said:


> Used up HydroQuench Peppermint DC. No backup's - used it as a cowash this last time. Nice... I have Kizuri Coconut DC on right now. Getting ready to rinse out. This stuff detangles my hair very nicely and moisturizes it as well. I was going to use HH Pink Grapefruit DC (love it) but I opt'd to try this one again...



Beamodel HydroQuench peppermint,I only liked it as a pre,but the Pineapple Hibiscus Dc mask made a really nice conditioner...That shipping/customer service was a no,no..After I finish my peppermint,doubt if I will replace it.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita

Coco Curls style cream..I like how it defines & holds my hair,but the price..Sorry.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita

Brownie518 said:


> Did anyone post this yet? From Afroveda?
> 
> *
> COUPON CODE: wemissyou
> 
> Enter this code and receive 20% off your order of $50 or more. *
> 
> Legal stuff:  Promo code wemissyou expires at 11 ;59pm CST on 7/21/13. Does not apply to wholesale accounts.  Only 1 coupon per order. Code must be entered at time of order.  No rainchecks.



Brownie518 Yes,I got this in a email too,20% off $50..lol..Apparently she doesn't miss me that much..She better up her game..Lots of new vendors around with great oils & products.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita

My swasons shipped...Bamboo silica caps,are doing me well..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita

IDareT'sHair Yonobe sale,I'll re-up on the Amla & Nettle Dc Mask..Yep.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Lita

Good Morning Ms. Lita-Li! 

Yep. I'll get the one w/Protein this time and: Another Green Tea & Moringa and another Silky Shea 

(that will be my back ups)


----------



## Lita

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Lita
> 
> Good Morning Ms. Lita-Li!
> 
> Yep. I'll get the one w/Protein this time and: Another Green Tea & Moringa and another Silky Shea
> 
> (that will be my back ups)



IDareT'sHair Hey! Happy hot Thursday..lol.,Just took my Vits & dread going out-doors..lol.

*Did you get a chance to use the Green Tea & Moringa yet?

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Lita 

Naw Girl. You know I never use new stuff right away. 

Not sure when I'll pull that out.

I didn't even open it to look in it (which I should actually).

Yeah....it's gone be sweltering here today too. And I have a lot of running around to do. 

Meetings & such. I know Imma be miserable.

(Me today looking skrait cray in this Wig today = :burning: )


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Hey divas. I'm so done with the PO my Ynobe package said it was "out for delivery" and yet no package. Tell me why when I tracked it again this afternoon after receiving my mail why it says "available for pickup" and to add insult to injury no slip was left


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Lita said:


> Brownie518 Yes,I got this in a email too,20% off $50..lol.*.Apparently she doesn't miss me that much*..She better up her game..Lots of new vendors around with great oils & products.
> 
> Happy Hair Growing!



Lita I saw it and thought the same thing


----------



## divachyk

Just swinging through. I looked in my product fridge an to my surprise, I mostly have deep conditioners and buttery sealers -- I hate that I have a million sealers. That was back when I was buying product without an understanding of ingredients. I may use them as body butter for the winter. #dontjudgeme


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl  Don't forgot mine will be there tomorrow.  

And some of that stuff can't take much heat.....so please be on the look out.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My Vitacost Tea came today from the B1 G1 Free Sale.  

I also ordered x2 Jars of Green Magic from Liquid Gold's 35% off FLASH SALE


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Used up:
Small Jar of Hairitage sample *no back ups....don't even know what it was*
x1 8oz Kizuri Olive & Shea Milk *1 or 2 back ups*


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

I decided we betta' take our little conversation ova' here.  

Somebody ova' there might try to beat me outta' my $15.00


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

You ran me away talmbout you 'bout to _try to_ keep 0.89 cents....


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> curlyhersheygirl  Don't forgot mine will be there tomorrow.
> 
> And some of that stuff can't take much heat.....so please be on the look out.


I will .



IDareT'sHair said:


> Used up:
> Small Jar of Hairitage sample *no back ups....don't even know what it was*
> x1 8oz Kizuri Olive & Shea Milk *1 or 2 back ups*



IDareT'sHair  Great job using stuff up


----------



## Lita

curlyhersheygirl said:


> Lita I saw it and thought the same thing



curlyhersheygirl Glad I wasn't the only one,thinking that..In the beginning,me loved some AV,her CS changed/ingredients etc..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Brownie518

Hey, ladies. I didn't think it could get any hotter than it was last week but..I was wrong. I skipped my Wednesday wash because the thought of going under the dryer, I just couldn't

I didn't get anything from the Liquid Gold flash sale but I do plan to get some more Ynobe. My second order shipped, and I want to try the Silky Shea and the Ayurvedic butter before reupping. I'll definitely get more of that detangler.


----------



## Brownie518

Oh, my SSI came today. Still waiting on:

Ynobe - shipped
Claudie
Hairveda


----------



## Beamodel

divachyk

My Hot Head Heating Cap arrived today. I will try it out Saturday or Sunday. It looks so cute. I noticed she has like two or three new patterns on there now...

I have:
Steamer
Hooded Dryer
Heat Therapy Wrap
Heating Bonnet
Hot Head Heating Cap

Lawd, I love Dc'ing


----------



## divachyk

My blog post on hot head is scheduled to go out on Sunday but I do like it. Let me know how you like yours. Beamodel

I have -- 2 heat therapy wraps, hot head, steamer, pibbs, hooded dryer (tabletop), heat cap bonnet and facial steamer! I need rehab.


----------



## Beamodel

divachyk

Lol, I think we all do


----------



## Lita

divachyk said:


> Just swinging through. I looked in my product fridge an to my surprise, I mostly have deep conditioners and buttery sealers -- I hate that I have a million sealers. That was back when I was buying product without an understanding of ingredients. I may use them as body butter for the winter. #dontjudgeme



divachyk Hi! I use a lot of my hair butters on my body too..Especially after getting out of the shower..

What goodies did you get from Yonobe?

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## divachyk

Lita, I didn't buy anything from Yonobe (yet). I've seen it mentioned a few times in the thread while I was lurking but it's in my best interest to not go back and read up on it.


----------



## divachyk

Pulled out Claudie's Satin Daily Moisturizer -- anyone consider this a staple?


----------



## natura87

Trying out the Eden Body works All Natural Curl Defining Cream for a chunky twistout. So far so good. If I like it enough I will haul before the sale ends.


----------



## Lita

natura87 said:


> Trying out the Eden Body works All Natural Curl Defining Cream for a chunky twistout. So far so good. If I like it enough I will haul before the sale ends.




natura87 I got the email about the sale,does it make your hair crunchy or hard?

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita

divachyk said:


> Lita, I didn't buy anything from Yonobe (yet). I've seen it mentioned a few times in the thread while I was lurking but it's in my best interest to not go back and read up on it.



divachyk Lol..I hear you..Sometimes it's best not to go back..Ive done that a few times.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

It's Ynobe = *Ebony* spelled backwards...so Ya'll please quit tearing that Po' Girls Name Up. Lawd!

@divachyk @Beamodel @Lita


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair
Yea I knew it was Ebony backwards. I didn't butcher it up. I still haven't purchased from her shop. Still going strong on my no buy. 

Oh, My Hairveda shipped too... Yay!


----------



## Lita

IDareT'sHair said:


> It's Ynobe = *Ebony* spelled backwards...so Ya'll please quit tearing that Po' Girls Name Up. Lawd!
> 
> @divachyk @Beamodel @Lita



IDareT'sHair lol...Yes,I know,lol,Ynobe....You know me,my focus is on the products..lol

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## divachyk

IDareT'sHair, oh my bad  -- Ebony spelled backwards will help me to remember. Thanks for letting me /us know. I had no clue had to spell it.


----------



## chebaby

hey ladies
im rocking 3rd day hair today  what a good way to end the work week 

tomorrow i plan on going to the store and picking up SM purification masque, CJ daily fix, kbb mask and maybe CR hair milk.


----------



## Brownie518

Hey, ya'll...my Claudie shipped. I wish I had gotten the Kahve oil and DC...oh well, next time. 

If it's not too hot, I will try and wash my hair late tonight. It's ridiculous outside right now. :burning:

I finished up a Naturelle Grow Oil. One backup..


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Hey Errbody.

My Steamer didn't get here today and won't be delivered until Monday...

FedEx had the wrong address & didn't deliver it.

What a Bummer.  I'm freakin' ticked off.

My Hairveda came today and my Swapportunity from curlyhersheygirl 

Thanks Ms. Curly-Q!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

Hey Che!

Girl...I am furious about my Steamer.  They had a Partial address and did not bother to get the right one. 

I have my hurr soaking in "It's Perfectly Natural's Molasses Hydrating something or other.  

I guess I am back in the Heat Cap & dryer again tonight.

UGGGGHHHHH


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair Hi sis my package arrived and everything was OK. My Ynobe however is still at the PO due to missing postage so I'll pick that up tomorrow.

When I saw my steamer was in OH Thursday morning I thought yours would have been delivered today. Mine won't be here until Monday too so it's the conditioner cap again tomorrow.

On another note my daughter wanted one of those expensive sleep caps she saw those YouTubers talking about , we'll today I took her to the craft store and bout some brocade and satin and we made our own reversible bonnets as well as pillow cases.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl

Girl...I am So Angry. It had "Out For Delivery" and then it was updated with some Partial Address mess.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> curlyhersheygirl
> 
> Girl...I am So Angry.  It had "Out For Delivery" and then it was updated with some Partial Address.



IDareT'sHair That really sucks .


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl

The Bonnets & Pillowcases sound:


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl

I know Curly.  I am miffed.

I could be Steaming right now.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> curlyhersheygirl
> 
> The Bonnets & Pillowcases sound:



IDareT'sHair They turned out really well. I saw that $45 and said "no way" we can do that. Now my mom and sis want one.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Used MyHoneyChild Olive You under my Heat Cap with a cup of Coffee.

I opened up a Bottle of Curls Sublime.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@chebaby

I see why you like Olive You. 

It almost reminds me of DB DC'er (consistency-wise). 

I'll see how it compares performance-wise after I Rinse it.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> Used MyHoneyChild Olive You under my Heat Cap with a cup of Coffee.
> 
> I opened up a Bottle of Curls Sublime.



IDareT'sHair Wow T you're knock them stuff down That's awesome


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl

I didn't "use up" the MHC.  I just used it & opened it for the 1st time tonight. 

It will go in rotation with Bel Nouvo & maybe Jasmine.

For Cowashing I'll be using Curls Coconut Sublime & a Liter Bottle of Oyin HH (which is already open & 1/2 gone).

I have back up Liters of both.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

No comparison between DB DC'er & MHC OliveYou, except consistency & maybe price.

Darcy's is far more superior. (JMHO)


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl

Curly...I'm having a hard time waiting on this Ynobe Sale.

The Spurrrrt is tryna' take over these fangas........


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair Oops my bad the heat fried my brain 

Those liters get us every time; great deal but tiresome to use up


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> curlyhersheygirl
> 
> Curly...I'm having a hard time waiting on this Ynobe Sale.
> 
> The Spurrrrt is tryna' take over these fangas........



IDareT'sHair Me too. I need more smoothie and I want to get the butters. I have the spritz on my list but I'm not sure yet.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl

Imma get a 16oz of the Amala & Nettle and another Silky Shea Butter. 

Tis all. 

I thought about that detangler, but I have enough of those.

ETA: I can't wait for one of us to try the Moringa Green Tea. 

I read a review on her site, and the person said it didn't give them enough 'Slip' which is why I opted for 16oz of the Amala Nettle instead (w/o Protein). 

Originally, I had one of each.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair I got 2 of that green tea one and a 16oz of the amla last time.

I don't detangle with my DC's but it must be "spreadable".


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl

Neither do I.  I use a Detangler for detangling. 

I should go open it.  I wanted to smell it anyway.

It's still in the decorative plastic wrap.

BRB


----------



## natura87

Lita said:


> natura87 I got the email about the sale,does it make your hair crunchy or hard?
> 
> Happy Hair Growing!



Nope. It goes on smooth and feels great. 

I just stopped into Sally's and bought 2 of the Cleansing Cowashes and got another one of the Creams for free.


----------



## Lita

My Swansons came today..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## divachyk

Sorry IDareT'sHair.....that would tick me off too. I missed what happened to your steamer. Knew your neighbor was trying to help you fix it. Did you send it off for repair or buy another one. I'm so out the loop apparently.


----------



## Lita

I tried the L'OREAL (EverCurl)sulfate-free Curl system- poo,dc & leave-in..Before I tried the other one they have & it was awful..I mean Awful...With this one,the experience was mush better...The poo wasn't bad,the leave-in gave great slip & dried nicely,I didn't use any oil to seal wanted to see how well it worked & my hair had a nice shine,very,very Fluffly & frizz free...If I chose to buy a large size,I would put oil on my ends,to make sure it last...The Dc was nice too,great slip,detangle,absorbed,rinse well,medium lotion creamy texture..I actually really like this as a styler (wash/go)..As a Dc I left it on my hair 1hr30 min..My hair/scalp took well with this..,,I think it's the coconut & grape seed oil that's in it..Either way,not bad..

*I got samples of it...

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita

natura87 said:


> Nope. It goes on smooth and feels great.
> 
> I just stopped into Sally's and bought 2 of the Cleansing Cowashes and got another one of the Creams for free.



natura87 Thanks! I brought some today (define curl cream) from curl mart..Keep you posted.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

divachyk

No, I purchased another one.  Same Model.


----------



## natura87

Lita said:


> natura87 Thanks! I brought some today (define curl cream) from curl mart..Keep you posted.
> 
> Happy Hair Growing!



The sale is too good to pass up, it smells amazing and my hair isnt very particular so its bound to work.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Lita

Gurl....I am ready to buy something.  I hope I can hold out for this Ynobe Sale.  

I went on ETSY (Kizuri) they have a new item I haven't seen/tried.  The Brazilian Buttercreme.

Have you tried this one?  I was 'tempted' to get it, but I didn't want x2 Jars unless I knew I liked it and she doesn't have any DC'ers listed and there was nothing else I wanted.

Don't want any more ST'icals right now. 

And that's the only other thing with a decent Sale right now.erplexed


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

Have you made your Ynobe Sale List yet?


----------



## Brownie518

Hello, ladies!!

What's goin on? SO and I just came from the store, getting everything we need to go on lockdown in the AC for the day. I feel like buyin' but I won't...but if I was going to, I'd get more Silk Dreams Razz, Claudie's Kahve Oil and DC, and maybe some Kizuri. 
I don't think I'll buy any  more Soultanicals, unless there's a good deal and I would only get the oils and the spritzes. I have two 16oz Knot Sauce just sitting. I love it but I don't need it with my current reg.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> Have you made your Ynobe Sale List yet?


IDareT'sHair

I'm going to get one of each DC, another Detangler, another Ayurvedic butter, and maybe another Silky Shea. I'm hoping my box gets here today so I can see how the two butters are before I order. When does that sale start??


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

I wanna Review on the Green Tea & Moringa.  

The Sale starts the 21st Midnight EST and ends August 1st. VACAY21

At first I wanted x1 Green Tea Moringa/x1 Amala Nettle (w/o Protein)/x1 8oz Silky Shea.

Now I think Imma just get:
x1 16oz Amala Nettle w/o Protein
x1 8oz Silky Shea

I see the Detangler gets good reviews and curlyhersheygirl wants more of the Smoothie already (so that's a good sign).

Not sure what I might end up with.

I hope my Silky Shea comes today too.  So, I can check scent & consistency before the sale.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair

That Detangler works really well for me. I considered the Smoothie but I have too many of those types of products, and it takes me so long to use them. I really should try the Green Tea Moringa joint later but I really want to use the Razz again. I'll use the Green Tea for sure next week....


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518

I read the 'smoothie' just now. It's more for Twist-Outs, Braid-outs etc....so it's not for me.erplexed

I have the Hibiscus Marshmallow but I haven't tried it.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> I read the 'smoothie' just now.  It's more for Twist-Outs, Braid-outs etc....so it's not for me.
> 
> I have the Hibiscus Marshmallow but I haven't tried it.


IDareT'sHair

Oh, then that's definitely not for me, either. I don't remember the Hibiscus? Let me go look at that one...and check out that new Kizuri item, too...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518

You getting any Soultanicals $10 off $40?

I got the Boss Gloss on a swap w/Curly.  It looks like a nice Spray Oil with a lot of nice ingredients.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair

Nah, no ST for me this time. That's not a bad sale, though. I have 2 each of the oils and a full bottle of the Wrapper's Delight so I'm good. When I need to reup, I'll get more Power to the Prepoo and maybe that Gloss. I've always eyed that one. You know I love oils.


----------



## Brownie518

Once I finish this jar of SD Razz DC, I will go back to my Herbal Blends and Vanilla Silk that I have open, use them til they are finished. I have backups for each, of course.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

Right now I have Bel Nouvo & MHC OliveYou in Rotation.  

I'll add: Jasmine's Hibiscus & maybe AV's Raspberry Amala with those.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

I wish Silk Dreams would have a durn Sale.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Hey divas I DC'd today with NG's mango and coconut water  This one's a definite repurchase. I know someone said the ingredients changed so I'm hoping I have the reformulated one; if not that would be very sad. I can't wait to steam with it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl

I got a 4oz Coconut Wata' & Mango on a Swapportunity.  I can't wait to try it.

I also just bought some stuff from L.A.C.E. Naturals Flash Sale *i've been wanting to try that line*

I got x1 12oz Brahmi DC'er and an 8oz More Moisture Hair Crème.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair I've never heard of that company; I'll have to check them out.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl

You should.  *L*adies *A*lways *C*ause *E*xcitement

http://www.lacenatural.com/

Code = *JULYFLSH*


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair Thanks I saw it over in the sale thread. 
I like how the new vendors are tapping into Ayurveda. AV had that cornered for awhile.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl

I had been wanting to try some things from them for a while.  

And I've been wanting to buy something.....so this was right up my PJ Alley!...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl

I need to check my mail to see if my Ynobe came today......


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair Their prices are reasonable I'll keep an eye on them and see what they do for BF.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl

I'll keep you posted on all the important stuff:
Shipping times
Product Presentation
Scent
Customer Service (should any issues arise)

I wanted the Oil but I passed....

ETA: Everything has such Great ingredients


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair I look forward to your reviews. 

Those ingredients are pretty good an I like that they use alot of ceramides too


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl

I had looked at their stuff a while back.  Now, I'm on the mailing list so I can keep up with Sales.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair  That's good keep me posted. 
That DC and spritz have my name on them


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> That's good keep me posted.
> *That DC and spritz have my name on them *


 
curlyhersheygirl

The Problem is Ms. Curly....errthang got our names on it


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> curlyhersheygirl
> 
> The Problem is Ms. Curly...*.errthang got our names on it*



IDareT'sHair Ain't that the truth


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl

It's a Shame Too Girl


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl

I checked.  My Ynobe Silky Shea didn't come today.  Maybe Monday? erplexed 

I will have to remember the stuff from this Sale won't Ship until after August 1st.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair Aww man I was hoping you got it today. I want to know how the butters would hold up in this heat before I order. I guess I'll order sometime next week.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *Aww man I was hoping you got it today. I want to know how the butters would hold up in this heat before I order. I guess I'll order sometime next week*.


 
@ccurlyhersheygirl

I was hoping it came today too, so I could check out the consistency before I placed another order.

Hopefully Monday. 

I also noticed, she only has like 68 items per Product set-aside.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair Really That's not gonna last till August 1st erplexed


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl

I looked and there were only like 60+ products available. I wondered about that?


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair Maybe she'll monitor her website periodically during her vacation so products won't be sold out because she didn't say anything about limited stock just that nothing will ship until she re-opens.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl

I'm waiting on:
LCL Beauty - Steamer
Hairitage Hydrations - Sprout
Ynobe - Silky Shea
Liquid Gold -Green Magic
Amazon *Haitian Black Castor*
Vitacost (Teas)
LACE Naturals


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair I'm only waiting on my steamer


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl

I thought you had another Ynobe order you were waiting on????


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair I picked that up at the PO this morning.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Checked out on Ynobe's site at 11:50.  Everything was Locked & Loaded early.

Too bad nothing will ship until after August 1st.


----------



## divachyk

IDareT'sHair said:


> curlyhersheygirl
> 
> You should.  *L*adies *A*lways *C*ause *E*xcitement
> 
> http://www.lacenatural.com/
> 
> Code = *JULYFLSH*



The names are getting fancy but I like it! -- LACE and YNOBE (ynobe challenges my spelling skills)


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@divachyk Aren't the names getting interesting? 

@curlyhersheygirl

Mernin' Ms. Curly!


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair Morning sis
I see you were in and out of Ynobe like flash  I'm still trying to decide what I'm getting. Not sure if to get both butters or just 1; shea butter and my hair have a love/hate relationship


----------



## Beamodel

divachyk

I used my hot head today. I like it. My only problem is the band around my head is kinda tight and not self adjustable like the heat therapy wrap. It caused a headache for me but most things do. I dnt wear headbands bc of the tension too. I'm not sure but I might get another heat therapy or just buy replacement gel packs. I will try hot head again in the near future.


----------



## Lita

Out of-

Blue Roze-Coffee Rhassoul Dc Mask..No back-ups..Waiting for sale...This Dc is amazing.

Soultincals-Wrappers Delight..No back-ups..Will repurchase.


Cream & Coco-Curls for days..No back-up's

Cream & Coco-Pumpkin Souffle sulfate free poo/skin bar..No back-ups.,No repurchase.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Lita

Nice Use Up List Ms. Lita.

I am sooo proud.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I pulled my stuff out for a nice Steam Rx tomorrow when I get home.  I can't wait.  

I will use MHC OliveYou again, but this time under my new Steamer.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> I pulled my stuff out for a nice Steam Rx tomorrow when I get home.  I can't wait.
> 
> I will use MHC OliveYou again, but this time under my new Steamer.



IDareT'sHair as usual we're on the same page. My hair truly missed the steam sessions; especially after that heat wave last week.


----------



## divachyk

Beamodel said:


> divachyk
> 
> I used my hot head today. I like it. My only problem is the band around my head is kinda tight and not self adjustable like the heat therapy wrap. It caused a headache for me but most things do. I dnt wear headbands bc of the tension too. I'm not sure but I might get another heat therapy or just buy replacement gel packs. I will try hot head again in the near future.



Beamodel, I really like my cap. My elastic wasn't tight either. Think you could stretch it out like you would do a rubber band to make it give a little?


----------



## Brownie518

curlyhersheygirl said:


> @IDareT'sHair I look forward to your reviews.
> 
> Those ingredients are pretty good an I like that they use alot of ceramides too



Those ingredients really do sound good, don't they??? 



IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> 
> I had looked at their stuff a while back.  Now, I'm on the mailing list so I can keep up with Sales.



I just joined the list too...Pusha!!! 



curlyhersheygirl said:


> @IDareT'sHair  That's good keep me posted.
> *That DC and spritz have my name on them*



 I want those two and both tea rinses.


----------



## natura87

My local Walgreens carries the Cara B Natural line of products.


----------



## Ltown

Hey ladies! 

Hope all is well. I was going to try and sell my home got approve to buy but ain't nothing selling in my hood can't sell the property so hindsight is to stay put and beside I only owe less than 10 years so I'm over moving and just get over no liking big yard and traffic; that life in DMV. 
Nothing new with hair, i'm keeping up with all the new crazy name vendors for the fall, I'm stock up with hv so I'm due for something new. 

IDareT'sHair, sorry you had to get a new steamer, I know you like that steaming


----------



## Lita

IDareT'sHair said:


> Lita
> 
> Nice Use Up List Ms. Lita.
> 
> I am sooo proud.



IDareT'sHair Thanks..My product stash is going down...I did another July haul,but not to much stuff..Mostly summer items...

*Trying to narrow down & chose 2 Ayurvedic Dc's-Blue Roze is a keeper....Will stick with 1 coffee Dc........The rest will be regular Dc...



Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Hey Che!
> 
> Girl...I am furious about my Steamer. They had a Partial address and did not bother to get the right one.
> 
> I have my hurr soaking in "It's Perfectly Natural's Molasses Hydrating something or other.
> 
> I guess I am back in the Heat Cap & dryer again tonight.
> 
> UGGGGHHHHH


  so did they send it to the wrong address or  not send it at all?
that is so messed up.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> No comparison between DB DC'er & MHC OliveYou, except consistency & maybe price.
> 
> Darcy's is far more superior. (JMHO)


 did you like it enough to repurchase?


----------



## myronnie

Woooooo..ok I've been MIA but...
Kizuri is now one of my favorite vendors! Their customer service is awesome. I got a weird Olive/Shea butter that was different in consistency and not filled to the top and received a replacement for it with little hassle! I've been using the old Olive/Shea butter and I really really like it! The moisture is amazing and using it I got the best twists that I've done EVER. Very shiny and great hold! I thought I was going to have to use gel but decided to only use the Olive/Shea butter and it was GREAT.

I also DC'ed with my Cocoa Vanilla conditioner and as always it was great! The moisture lasts throughout the whole week! The smell is getting to me a bit because I'm sick but I still love it  

The only thing I wish she would do is consistently list her products. I haven't seen the Olive/Shea butter listed since I bought it and there a couple more products that I haven't seen in a good minute (the chai butter and the coconut conditioner). Other than that, WOO! Oh and her prices are on point!


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Hi divas. My steamer arrived at 1pm and I was steaming by 1:30pm 

IDareT'sHair I hope yours arrived and your steaming as well.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Ltown

Wow Ms. LT! 

I know you wanted to move/downsize & get rid of some of that Yardwork. 

Maybe the Market will continue to improve.

@curlyhersheygirl Yeah! Yeah! New Steama' is in da' House! Get ready to Steam with MHC OliveYou.

@chebaby *cough* put it this way....it ain't worth no $18.00!

Using it again tonight, maybe I'll have a different opinionerplexed

@Lita My July 13th Ynobe Silky Shea Butter still hasn't arrived.  

In fact, nothing even comes up on the Shipping Info. I just sent them a Nasty-Gram!

In other Hair News....My Liquid Gold x2 Green Magic's came today.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

The place I bought it from gave them a Partial Address.  It was on the Truck Friday = "Out For Delivery" 

But since it had a Partial Address, they took it back.  

When I called, Friday evening they said they couldn't/wouldn't deliver it until the next business day, which was today. (Monday).

Thank God for "Tracking"


----------



## Beamodel

My Hairveda arrived today. The last of my purchases until Black Friday.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel said:


> My Hairveda arrived today. *The last of my purchases until Black Friday*.


 

Beamodel

Good Luck!.....


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair

Lol, I'm going to Rehab. But I keep lurking watching you all haul and a sista trying not to back slide lol


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel said:


> @IDareT'sHair
> 
> Lol, I'm going to Rehab. But I keep lurking *watching you all haul and a sista trying not to back slide lol*


 
Beamodel

That Right there be HARD.....


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Ltown
> 
> Wow Ms. LT!
> 
> I know you wanted to move/downsize & get rid of some of that Yardwork.
> 
> Maybe the Market will continue to improve.
> 
> @curlyhersheygirl Yeah! Yeah! New Steama' is in da' House! Get ready to Steam with MHC OliveYou.
> 
> @chebaby *cough* put it this way....it ain't worth no $18.00!
> 
> Using it again tonight, maybe I'll have a different opinionerplexed
> 
> @Lita My July 13th Ynobe Silky Shea Butter still hasn't arrived.
> 
> In fact, nothing even comes up on the Shipping Info. I just sent them a Nasty-Gram!
> 
> In other Hair News....My Liquid Gold x2 Green Magic's came today.


 i think at one point it was almost $30 if i remember correctly. i did notice when i used it a couple weeks ago i didnt like it like i remembered. and it doesnt detangle.


IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> The place I bought it from gave them a Partial Address. It was on the Truck Friday = "Out For Delivery"
> 
> But since it had a Partial Address, they took it back.
> 
> When I called, Friday evening they said they couldn't/wouldn't deliver it until the next business day, which was today. (Monday).
> 
> Thank God for "Tracking"


 i would be SO pissed. they know we sit by the door waiting on packages lol.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

Gurl...All Day Friday I was writing up Steaming DC'ers......

So this guy I work with said: "You should call your Neighbor before you get home to make sure it's there...."

So I called & he said "NO!"  Girl...I was Hotter than Fish Grease!

Came Skrait Home & called Fed-Ex


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Gurl...All Day Friday I was writing up Steaming DC'ers......
> 
> So this guy I work with said: "You should call your Neighbor before you get home to make sure it's there...."
> 
> So I called & he said "NO!" Girl...I was Hotter than Fish Grease!
> 
> Came Skrait Home & called Fed-Ex


 least you got good neighbors, my neighbor woulda been like "nope havent seen it" and it woulda been sitting right in his living room. bastid i hate my neighbors, can you tell???

that sucks though. but lmao at being hotter than fish grease


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *least you got good neighbors, my neighbor woulda been like "nope havent seen it" and it woulda been sitting right in his living room. bastid i hate my neighbors, can you tell???*
> 
> that sucks though. but lmao at being hotter than fish grease


 
chebaby

Sounds like my Old Neighbor's... 

Girl...That man loves fixin' stuff & puttin' it together.  

When I pulled up in my Driveway....He was Wheeling it out all Shiny & Brand New.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *least you got good neighbors, my neighbor woulda been like "nope havent seen it" and it woulda been sitting right in his living room. bastid i hate my neighbors, can you tell???*
> 
> that sucks though. but lmao at being hotter than fish grease


 

chebaby

And would be runnin' a Steam Parlor out the Living Room for Fivedollas a Head....


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair

You mentioned Ynobe...I checked my tracking number and it shows NO MOVEMENT.....shipping info received since last week but that's it...
I got four boxes today..Zoya, Claudie's, My Habit, and not sure what the other is...I need to join rehab with B ( Beamodel ).


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Sounds like my Old Neighbor's...
> 
> Girl...That man loves fixin' stuff & puttin' it together.
> 
> *When I pulled up in my Driveway....He was Wheeling it out all Shiny & Brand New*.


 i know you were happy


IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> And would be runnin' a Steam Parlor out the Living Room for Fivedollas a Head....


 okay!!!
i watched this fool take a bike out my yard, ride it down the street like a teenager then toss the bike back over the fence into my yard i wanted to beat him with a bat. but i aint no fool, that man is clearly crazy


----------



## Beamodel

Lol Brownie518

At least you got a good bit of goodies in the mail today  but yea, I'm in rehab lol.


----------



## Beamodel

chebaby
Not the bike... That's just Trif. 

IDareT'sHair
That's messed up that you still don't have your steamer. Whts fed ex excuse now?


----------



## chebaby

Beamodel said:


> @chebaby
> Not the bike... That's just Trif.
> 
> @IDareT'sHair
> That's messed up that you still don't have your steamer. Whts fed ex excuse now?


 Beamodel, girl i was so pissed. if he wasnt over 6 feet tall and clearly a phycho and i thought i could take him i sure would have. i was heated.


----------



## Beamodel

chebaby said:


> Beamodel, girl i was so pissed. if he wasnt over 6 feet tall and clearly a phycho and i thought i could take him i sure would have. i was heated.



chebaby
When you mentioned that, I immediately thought about D-Bo on the movie Friday. So sad, smh lol. Ig'nant


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Beamodel Um...My Steamer came today. Your withdrawls have you seein' thangs

@Brownie518 She replied and said it shipped Saturday & check PayPal. I did and it Shipped and should be here tomorrow.

@chebaby

Yep.... He Crazy. Leave that Fool Alone.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> ...*I need to join rehab with B* ( @Beamodel ).


 
Brownie518 

Lawd!  You In Too Deep.  You Ain't Gone to no Durn Rehab.....

You hear that??? chebaby


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair

Lol, my bad. I'm getting jealous over here knowing I cnt but anything. My Hairveda came but I'm not excited bc I didn't get anything new except for that Jardin oil. Haven't tried it yet though.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 Lita curlyhersheygirl

Naturelle Grow 25% off $20.00 *Code = YAY251*


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Beamodel Um...My Steamer came today. Your withdrawls have you seein' thangs
> 
> @Brownie518 She replied and said it shipped Saturday & check PayPal. I did and it Shipped and should be here tomorrow.
> 
> @chebaby
> 
> Yep.... He Crazy.* Leave that Fool Alone*.


  im waaaaayyyyy ahead of you. but everytime i see him i be thinking evil thoughts.


IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> Lawd! You In Too Deep. You Ain't Gone to no Durn Rehab.....
> 
> You hear that??? @chebaby


i rolled right over it cause you know i dont believe what she wrote i dont believe that she believes what she wrote
what we buying next???


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair said:


> Brownie518
> 
> Lawd!  You In Too Deep.  You Ain't Gone to no Durn Rehab.....
> 
> You hear that??? chebaby



Lmbo. Brownie518 & IDareT'sHair


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel said:


> *Lol, my bad. I'm getting jealous over here knowing I cnt but anything.*


 
Beamodel

I know.  This is a Hard Thread to stay up in.

Ain't it Che? chebaby ....


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Beamodel Um...My Steamer came today. Your withdrawls have you seein' thangs
> 
> @Brownie518 *She replied and said it shipped Saturday & check PayPal. I did and it Shipped and should be here tomorrow*.
> 
> @chebaby
> 
> Yep.... He Crazy. Leave that Fool Alone.


IDareT'sHair - Oh...okay 



IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> Lawd!  You In Too Deep.  You Ain't Gone to no Durn Rehab.....
> 
> You hear that??? @chebaby



I said I SHOULD, not WILL...come on, now, ya'll know me betta than that!!!  I'm going to try and breeze through August. The only thing I will definitely be reupping on will be the SD Razz


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Beamodel
> 
> I know.  This is a Hard Thread to stay up in.
> 
> Ain't it Che? @chebaby ....




You need a strong will


----------



## IDareT'sHair

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518 @Lita @curlyhersheygirl
> 
> Naturelle Grow 25% off $20.00 *Code = YAY251*


 
Brownie518

You saw this right?

OT:  I was surprised SD's didn't offer some sort of Discount with that NY email & all.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> You saw this right?
> 
> OT:  I was surprised SD's didn't offer some sort of Discount with that NY email & all.


IDareT'sHair

No, I didn't see that!  Don't tempt me!!! I have 4 16oz DCs still in the box right now so I'm good. Let me see what she has listed...

No comment on that last...


----------



## Brownie518

As soon as Njoi gets back, I'm asking for an 8 oz of that Nourishing Gro pomade. I love the consistency of that.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *As soon as Njoi gets back, I'm asking for an 8 oz of that Nourishing Gro pomade. I love the consistency of that.*


 
Brownie518

I'd love to have an 8oz too.  Please lemme know how much it cost.

And on that other.....Pffft.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

I convo'ed her & asked "Umm...can a Sista get a Rosemary & a Honey Listed???"


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> I convo'ed her & asked "Umm...can a Sista get a Rosemary & a Honey Listed???"


IDareT'sHair

Those are just what I went to look for. She rarely lists those anymore. I definitely want a big Honey pomade.  I still have a big Rosemary that I haven't opened.


----------



## Ltown

IDareT'sHair, i was looking at ynobe dc are they any good? I see you waiting on a shipment.


----------



## Brownie518

My Hairveda shipped. So I'm just waiting for that and Ynobe to arrive and I'll be done...for now.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Ltown 

LT: Lita Lita gave the Amala & Nettle good reviews. I haven't tried mine yet. 

I also got the Green Tea & Moringa & the Amala & Nettle w/o Protein. And the Silky Shea Butter and the Hibiscus Leave-In. *haven't tried any*

Curly also purchased some of the DC'ers as well. curlyhersheygirl

@Brownie518

You should convo her about a Large Honey! I love them both. I can't wait to try that Ginger Peach Spritz too.


----------



## Lita

I heard from HH today & she said,more grapefruit Dc will be made by this Thursday Beamodel and other GF Dc lovers..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My Ynobe Silky Shea came today!  

The consistency reminds me of Shi-Naturals Pre-Poo Buttercreme Brownie518.  Kinda that Whippy-Shea kinda stuff.

My Hairitage Sprout 8oz also came today.  It's a back up.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Lita

I asked Kizuri to list more Cocoa Vanilla DC'er. erplexed 

She said it will also be listed some time this week.

I wanna spend $20, but want to get something I need.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl

How was your Steaming session Ms. Curly with your New Model Steamer?

I think Friday, I will steam with Bel Nouvo.


----------



## Lita

IDareT'sHair said:


> Lita
> 
> I asked Kizuri to list more Cocoa Vanilla DC'er. erplexed
> 
> She said it will also be listed some time this week.
> 
> I wanna spend $20, but want to get something I need.



IDareT'sHair I know,I'm buying products that I actually use..

Just finished-

Cream & Coco-Koala Dessert bar..It was nice,but no repurchase..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair My steam season was awesome. My hair really needed it too.


I'm glad you got your butter. Did you purchase the 4oz or 8oz


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl

I wanted to Steam Again tonight. 

Lawd.....I didn't realize how difficult it would be doing w/o a Steamer.  

I tried to like the MASTEX & the Dryer...but HoneyMsBaby....Ain't nothing like Steam.

I got the 8oz & ordered an 8oz during this vacay Sale.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair There's nothing like steaming. If your hair's balanced it may not make a difference but when it's dry and not acting right the best thing you can do is steam your hair.

I'm going to get the 8oz as well.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl

I know I'm addicted


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair Same here. My seamless combs and my steamer were great investments for my HHJ


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl

Me Too Curly.  I love my Combs.  

I even had the nerve to get back ups.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> My Ynobe Silky Shea came today!
> 
> *The consistency reminds me of Shi-Naturals Pre-Poo Buttercreme* @Brownie518.  Kinda that Whippy-Shea kinda stuff.
> 
> My Hairitage Sprout 8oz also came today.  It's a back up.


IDareT'sHair

at the bolded -  Mine should be here tomorrow. 




IDareT'sHair said:


> @Lita
> 
> I asked Kizuri to list more Cocoa Vanilla DC'er. erplexed
> 
> She said it will also be listed some time this week.
> 
> I wanna spend $20, but want to get something I need.



I'm going to get some Kizuri soon.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl

When you Steamin' Again Ms. Curly? What are you gone use?

I can't wait to try both Ynobe's and also my b.a.s.k. YAM


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518

Hi Ms. B


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair

Hey, T!! What you doin?


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair I'm steaming again Friday.

I want to try something new but I'm not sure. I'm leaning toward MD olive wheat berry


----------



## Brownie518

I used b.a.s.k. Whiskey last week. That's some good stuff!!! I made a note and plan to use it once a month. Great treatment.


----------



## Beamodel

Lita said:


> I heard from HH today & she said,more grapefruit Dc will be made by this Thursday Beamodel and other GF Dc lovers..
> 
> Happy Hair Growing!



Lita
Thanks. She messaged me yesterday and said she was waiting on materials to make it and she would make more this week.


----------



## Beamodel

I have a question for all of you who have used Shea what or Shea what Deux. Have you ever diluted it with water to cut dwn on the thickness of it? If my hair isn't soaking wet, it's so thick it kinda rips my hair. Well anyways, I have a full jar and a half of jar. I just added some water to my half if jar and it's consistency is lovely now. I'm gonna use it tonight to see if I get the same effect. I wonder if I should add a tad but of oil to it since I diluted it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *Hey, T!! What you doin?*


 
Brownie518  Nuttin' Chillin' & Talkin' on da' Phone.



curlyhersheygirl said:


> I'm steaming again Friday.
> 
> *I want to try something new but I'm not sure*. I'm leaning toward MD olive wheat berry


 
curlyhersheygirl  Me Too Curly!  Maybe I'll use Kizuri Cocoa Vanilla.



Brownie518 said:


> *I used b.a.s.k.* Whiskey last week. That's some good stuff!!! I made a note and plan to use it once a month. Great treatment.


 
Brownie518  I can't wait to try YAM.  How do you use that?

I Agree. Whiskey-Vanilla is Great!


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair & Brownie518 Do you need to follow up with a moisture DC with the YAM


----------



## Brownie518

curlyhersheygirl said:


> @IDareT'sHair & @Brownie518 Do you need to follow up with a moisture DC with the YAM



With the Y.A.M., I don't need to. I need to pull that out this week so I can use that.  I use it on freshly washed hair usually, under a cap for about 30 minutes or so. I've used it as a prepoo before also but prefer it after washing.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel

No, I've never diluted anything with Water.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair

Thanks. I have it on right now. The consistency is so much better. It was way too thick at first. I hope it moisturizers as well. If not, then I only messed up a lil less than half a jar lol.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel

I hear people use Conditioners, Water, Aloe Vera etc... all the time to make Spritz and Leave-In Moisturizers.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Brownie518 Thanks I think I'll use that Friday as my monthly protein treatment.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Curlmart 20% + $5.00 Shipping Code = *ANTIFRIZZ*


----------



## Beamodel

Whts up ladies. It's kinda quiet in here tonight :-(


----------



## Brownie518

Hey, ladies! I used Ynobe Amla Nettle DC last night. So far, so good! My hair was so soft when I rinsed it. I don't think it's a SUPER moisturizing DC but it is moisturizing. I'm going to get another jar during this sale she's having. Probably a 16oz. It will be a good alternate to my staple line up (Smoove, NG, Vanilla Silk, Razz).

I also used the Ynobe Silky hea. IDareT'sHair was right. The consistency is like Shi Naturals PrePoo Buttercreme. I love it!!! I'm going to get an 8oz for my niece and myself (hair/skin) plus another 4oz hair only for myself.


----------



## Brownie518

Beamodel said:


> Whts up ladies. It's kinda quiet in here tonight :-(



Beamodel

I was spending time with SO last night. Nothing special, just having cocktails and relaxing. He requested that I give the Forum and my Nook a break for the night.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

Yeah, it reminds me a lot like Shi's Pre-Poo Buttercreme. 

Glad you got to spend some time with SOinocchio

My bottle of Haitian CO came today.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Supposedly, my Curlmart Shipped.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Used Up:
x1 Jar of Komaza Scalp Butter x2 Back ups
x1 Tiiva Green Tea Hair Moisturizer x1 Back Up


----------



## Beamodel

FYI ladies Hairitage Hydration will have a 26% off sale tomorrow.


----------



## Beamodel

Brownie518 said:


> Beamodel
> 
> I was spending time with SO last night. Nothing special, just having cocktails and relaxing. He requested that I give the Forum and my Nook a break for the night.



Brownie518

Thts right girl. Give that man some QT.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel

*cough* 

So you Breakin' your No Buy


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair

I'm so tempted bc I only have half of bottle if pink lemon berry mimosa and I've been scared to keep using my grapefruit DC bc she hasn't had it listed in a while.

Ugh, I'm trying not to but Claude have mercy.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel

I know you tempted.


----------



## lovelycurls

Used up:
Camille rose curl love moisture milk...got 2 more bottles left
Komaza califia leave in.....may repurchase! got a lot more leave ins that needs to used
Darcy's botanical sweet cocoa bean smoothing cream.....


----------



## lovelycurls

Used up
Hairveda red tea conditioner. .....new bottle came today!!
Hairveda deluxe moist condition 24.7......will repurchase when they have their next sales.


----------



## Ltown

Hi ladies, 

don't know if anyone seen this but soultanical sale  until Jul 28, 
 code: JULYXMAS30


----------



## Beamodel

Hairitage Hydration 26% off   
Code = 26OFF   

FYI: DISCONTINUE ALERT  
For those of you who like sweet butter pomade, Cream of broccoli, the black soap shampoo bar, and the green tea time, they are all being discontinued.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> Used Up:
> x1 Jar of Komaza Scalp Butter x2 Back ups
> x1 Tiiva Green Tea Hair Moisturizer x1 Back Up


IDareT'sHair

I see you goin in on your stash!!  That's good!! 
I finished up another NG Hair Gro Oil. I found this little 2oz bottle with only a bit left. 

Beamodel - Thanks, girlie!! I got 2 of the Pink Grapefruit Punch conditioners. I was going to get the discontinued Green Tea but I have like three bottles still.


----------



## Brownie518

From my Green Bags...I sent my niece the Red Tea moisturizer, that Souffle or whatever, HV Whipped Gelly, and Whipped Ends. I also got the Bizzy Izzy leave in. I'm keeping that. It's very moisturizing and works well with the Izzy oil...I got Green Tea butter and Almond Glaze, too. 

I also got the Beauty box and got some hand cream in it. I hope she offers that on the site. It's so moisturizing. My hands felt like silk. I would get more if she had it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Hey Girl Brownie518

Did a Vanilla-Whiskey 'soak' tonight.  Will get a back up next Sale & also back up YAM.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl

Hi Curly!

Steaming right now


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Curlmart Free Shipping Friday *no minimum purchase*  Code = FREE

I got x1 ED JBCO


----------



## Brownie518

I'll be washing again in the morning. I should be using up an SSI Tahitian Vanilla (one backup).


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair Hi sis. After I finished steaming today I noticed a crack in my steamer hood so they're sending me a new one.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> Curlmart Free Shipping Friday *no minimum purchase*  Code = FREE
> 
> I got x1 ED JBCO



I got another liter of elucence shampoo


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl

That's terrible. 

Are they just sending you a Hood or a whole new Unit?

MAN!  I shoulda' got more Elucence.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair They're sending the steamer minus the stand.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl

Was it still 'useable' Ms. Curly?

btw: I went back in & got my Elucence


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair I steamed as usual just had water dripping down my back every once in awhile.

I just ordered an EBW coconut Shea cowash.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl GurlWho EBW? 

Don't tell me know Durn Eden Body Works?????

I want to try that Hairitage Grapefruit but I know I won't 

That sounds like Major Scalp Irritation just waiting to happen.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair You got it lol


I wanted to try it too but after the banana mess I'm good.


----------



## Beamodel

curlyhersheygirl said:


> IDareT'sHair You got it lol
> 
> I wanted to try it too but after the banana mess I'm good.



curlyhersheygirl IDareT'sHair 

I PURELY HATED the banana DC, however the Grapefruit Punch DC is nice. I actually have it on right now.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl Beamodel

Citrusy things bother my Scalp sometimes.  

Beweave it or not, Sitrinillah doesn't & neither does Oyin Honey Hemp which is strange.  

I always wanted to try Naturelle Grow's Orange & hibiscus but the Orange scurred me.erplexed


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair I remember you saying that. It's good though that you can still enjoy those two because both are great.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl

Girl....I'd be itching from here to your house!....

Thanks again for mentioning Elucence. 

I wonder why I never think about that.  

And I like it, but I just never remember it.

*ms. curly = pusha'*


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair Glad you were able to get. Free shipping is a good deal especially with CM's shipping prices.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl Oh Yeah....Speaking of Shipping....Afroveda has gone to Flat Rate Shipping.

They even have shipping costs as low as $4.50 something.  Her shipping use to be outrageous. 

Their shipping costs are really cheap now. @Brownie518 @chebaby @Lita @Ltown


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair It's about time she lowered that shipping. Now she just needs to work on her processing time.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl

My L.A.C.E. Naturals shipped.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair What was that a week processing?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl

Yeah, it is about time that she lowered that shipping.  It was outrageous.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl

Gurl....And I was just getting ready to Blast them (because I hadn't heard anything)


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl

Girl...we got to take Mala in Baby Steps. 

You can't expect her to lower shipping and speed up shipping at the same time.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair One week isn't too bad but I know this is your first purchase so you'll be keeping an eye on them.

As for Mala she's been in the game awhile she can do better lol.


----------



## Lita

My Lace Naturals shipped too IDareT'sHair

*About time AV,I got that email too..She needs to speed up her process.


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Brownie518

Hey, ladies. 
So ya'll see that Mala got that shipping straight. Maybe now I'll actually order all those oils I love...

Yo, Supergirl put her foot in that Razzberry Coconut DC, for real.  I think that will be my favorite new product for the year.  I'm ordering a few more as soon as she reopens.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Morning Ladies!

Just used a little JBCO Mango & Lime I picked up at Sally last week when I ran in there for some processing caps.

It's an Oil Blend and it was on my nightstand, so I grabbed it.  

I am almost finished with a bottle of AV Shikakai Oil.  I only have x1 bottle left as a back up, so I need to slow down.  

But I love that oil and it feels sooooo good.


----------



## natura87

Used up a Curly Q's Cupcakes 'n Cream rinseout conditioner. 
It was okay. Wouldn't buy it again for the price.


----------



## Lita

Heritage-
*Pink Grapefruit Dc (re-up)

Soultincals-
*Wrappers Delight (re-up)
*Sorelle Spray (re-up)

Curl Mart-
*Eden Body Works-Coconut Curl Cream (NEW)
*Eluence-Moisture Balance Con (for co-wash/summer rinse out) (re-up)

Lace Naturals-
*Herbal Growth Oil (NEW)
*Ayuvedic spritz (NEW)

Cush-Deal Of The Day
*Mango Babassu poo bar

Naturelle Grow-
*Burdock Root Dc (re-up)
*Coconut Cleanser (re-up)

BSS
*Diffuser nozzle
*Perm Rods-All sizes
*Flexi Rods-All sizes
*2 satin bonnets
*Hair Clips
*Lets Jam custard
*HS 
*Rubber bands
*Eco styler-Pink for waves/curls

Monday will buy-Siamese Twist (Chocolate Silk) Ayurvedic Co-wash

My Mom brought me-Awe..She had some discount card..
*Eden Body Works-Coconut co/wash
*Eden Body Works-Jojoba Mask Dc
..............................................................................


~Three products I would love to try..
*Cush-Blackberry Castor Oil
*Cream & Coco-Caramel Ayurvedic Dc Mask
*Dauafe-Amla Coconut strengthen oil..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita

Used-up.

Cream & Coco-
*Banana Smoothie Poo bar-No repurchase
*Coco Mallow con bar-Will repurchase but,the liquid one.

Bear Fruit-
*Desert Leave-in have 1x back-up
*Olive Drench

Darcy's-
*Pumpkin Con 1x back-up


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Beamodel

Lita said:


> Used-up.
> 
> Cream & Coco-
> *Banana Smoothie Poo bar-No repurchase
> *Coco Mallow con bar-Will repurchase but,the liquid one.
> 
> Happy Hair Growing!



Lita 

My coco bar molded on me quick. Sad part was, I had really like it. It left my hair moisturized and clean. I left it in the container in the shower so it might have been my fault it molded in me.


----------



## beautyaddict1913

I haven't bought much this year but I recently used up Hairveda Moist 24/7(that gallon), Sitrinillah (I have 4 more left), Trigger (need to restock), and Saravun castor cream (haven't decided if I will restock but I really like it). 
By the end of this month I will have used up Bask Cacao DC and Curl Junkie Smoothing Lotion. 
I'm ready to use up a lot of stuff that I won't restock so that during the holidays I can haul all of my staples!


----------



## Lita

Beamodel said:


> Lita
> 
> My coco bar molded on me quick. Sad part was, I had really like it. It left my hair moisturized and clean. I left it in the container in the shower so it might have been my fault it molded in me.



Beamodel Hi! Sorry to hear that..This is my favorite poo bar..Makes the hair feel like silk..I keep my poo bars,in a dry cool place..

Will you try the liquid,during the BF sales?

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita

Wash/Dc today..Used the last of cream-coco pumpkin poo bar,rinsed with cream/coco mellow con bar,SSI avacado Dc,Bear Fruit Olive drench to rinse..Use Naturelle Grow silky smooth leave-in...Eden body works coconut curl cream to moisturize..Sealed with Soy oil.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Beamodel

Lita said:


> Beamodel Hi! Sorry to hear that..This is my favorite poo bar..Makes the hair feel like silk..I keep my poo bars,in a dry cool place..
> 
> Will you try the liquid,during the BF sales?
> 
> Happy Hair Growing!



Lita
I might check it out for BF.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Hi Ladies!

Used Camille Rose Ajani tonight.


----------



## Lita

IDareT'sHair said:


> Hi Ladies!
> 
> Used Camille Rose Ajani tonight.



IDareT'sHair That CR Ajani is perfect for this type of weather..Keeps the roots/scalp very moisturized.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Lita

Yeah...I'm using my last jar, but I have x2 on the way from Curlmart's Sale.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

beautyaddict1913

Welcome Home Beauty!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Lita

Hey Lita, did you see that Cream Coco had a FLASH Sale on Shampoo Bars?


----------



## Brownie518

Lita said:


> Heritage-
> *Pink Grapefruit Dc (re-up)
> 
> Soultincals-
> *Wrappers Delight (re-up)
> *Sorelle Spray (re-up)
> 
> Curl Mart-
> *Eden Body Works-Coconut Curl Cream (NEW)
> *Eluence-Moisture Balance Con (for co-wash/summer rinse out) (re-up)
> 
> Lace Naturals-
> *Herbal Growth Oil (NEW)
> *Ayuvedic spritz (NEW)
> 
> Cush-Deal Of The Day
> *Mango Babassu poo bar
> 
> Naturelle Grow-
> *Burdock Root Dc (re-up)
> *Coconut Cleanser (re-up)
> 
> BSS
> *Diffuser nozzle
> *Perm Rods-All sizes
> *Flexi Rods-All sizes
> *2 satin bonnets
> *Hair Clips
> *Lets Jam custard
> *HS
> *Rubber bands
> *Eco styler-Pink for waves/curls
> 
> Monday will buy-Siamese Twist (Chocolate Silk) Ayurvedic Co-wash
> 
> My Mom brought me-Awe..She had some discount card..
> *Eden Body Works-Coconut co/wash
> *Eden Body Works-Jojoba Mask Dc
> ..............................................................................
> 
> 
> ~Three products I would love to try..
> *Cush-Blackberry Castor Oil
> *Cream & Coco-Caramel Ayurvedic Dc Mask
> *Dauafe-Amla Coconut strengthen oil..
> 
> Happy Hair Growing!


Lita

 Nice list!!!!!! You got down!!!!! 

That Blackberry Castor oil sounds interesting...


----------



## Lita

IDareT'sHair said:


> Lita
> 
> Hey Lita, did you see that Cream Coco had a FLASH Sale on Shampoo Bars?



IDareT'sHair Yes,I did thanks,but I'm waiting for the coco mellow liquid poo wash to go on sale...The coco mellow bar is awsome,so hopefully the liquid is even better..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita

Brownie518 Hi! I've been wanting to try Cush Blackberry Castor thickening oil for some time..If/when it goes on sale....Yep..lol..

*I only have 3 new products,would like to try...The rest will be re-ups...

My stash is going down..Yippie.


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita

SophiaK Essentials 35% off on Hair/Skin products from 7/29-8/12 2013..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita

My packages Came-

*Naturell Grow

*Lace Naturals-I just spritz the Ayuvedic mist on my hair..Came with lip balm,smells good..Nice packaging too..Can't wait to try the herbal oil.

*Daufe Naturals


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My LACE Naturals came today. I want more already and will be making another purchase very, very soon. 

As @Lita mentioned, beautiful packaging. 

Everything smells & looks wonderful. I love how the Bramhi DC'er looks, smells. The Moisture Creme smells like something familiar.

1 of my Curlmart orders also came and my Naturelle Grow.

It was a good Haul Day....


----------



## Brownie518

Hey, ladies. No packages today but I do have some coming tomorrow. 

My Hairitage shipped and I think that's all hair-wise that I have coming.


----------



## Brownie518

I think I might try Naturelle's Mango Coconut water DC Wednesday.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair

What's up, T??


----------



## Lita

IDareT'sHair How is the texture of the Brahmi dc,is it creamy or grainy?

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita

Daufe Naturals-Flax Custard is really nice,lots of slip...See how it works on my edges..

*Next go round i'll order the Castor Jelly...

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita

Heriatage-Shipped..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Sosa

My edges are thinning for no reason and I was wearing twists. I bought some JBCO to help with that.


----------



## divachyk

Sosa, scalp massage daily and baggy for a few hours throughout the week after applying jbco. You should see results. Take before / after pics so that you can see if it's working. Eyeballing it isn't as telling as pictures.


----------



## divachyk

Hey ladies -- workplace stress: an employee in my immediate work area took his life sometime between Sunday afternoon and 6pm yesterday. I learned of this last night and have been drained and exhausted since that point. Ironically, yesterday was the anni of my dad's passing. I had to be the strength at work today as we shared the news with the entire team. I'm just worn out. I need a good cowash session to perk me up. Thinking of SSI avocado.


----------



## Beamodel

divachyk

Sorry to hear that. About your coworker and your father.


----------



## blackeyes31626

Awww that's so sad


----------



## Ltown

Hi ladies!


divachyk, sorry to hear about your coworker and your father. hope you feel better soon.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

Hey Ya' Ms. B!  Just rubbed on some Haitian CO.

Lita

Nice consistency.  Smooth-like.  Didn't notice any grains?  Smells good.  

Why?  Has that been a complaint?

I plan to reup on it.  And something else.


----------



## Brownie518

Hey ladies!

IDareT'sHair - I love that Haitian CO!!! Thanks for that put-on. 

Tonight is my last night of work til Sunday so I'm going to relax all week. I plan to do a soak all day tomorrow with some kind of Ayurvedic Blend. I could use a good HOT, actually. I plan to DC with NG Mango Coconut Water DC


----------



## Beamodel

Brownie518

I love that mango coconut water DC...


----------



## Brownie518

Beamodel said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> I love that mango coconut water DC...



 Yep, B. I remember you talking about it and makin me want to try it!! I can't wait. Her DCs are the biz


----------



## natura87

Finished a mini Shea Moisture Hold & Shine Moisture Mist. I have maybe 2 uses of my Hairveda Whipped Creme Ends Hydration. My hair is in an updo. I hadnt detangled properly in a while (stress, family health emergency) so I lost a small marsupials worth of shed hair.


----------



## chebaby

hey ladies
im late lol.
ive been playing around with my soultanicals  what have i been missing. these products are amazing. so far my favorite is the fluffalicious. that stuff is so creamy and instantly moisturizes the hair.

im gonna use it tonight to do some twists for a twist out we'll see how that goes. im only interested in twist outs now because Bre from ANTM has hair about my legnth, maybe a little longer and i like her twist outs. i follow her on instagram.

anyway tomorrow i think i may use the knot sauce as a leave in if the twists dont work out.

i purchased the mop top new hair custard. that stuff smells so dang good, and it is thick and goopy. kinda gross but i cant stop looking at it lol.


----------



## chebaby

oh and i was playing around in my stash pulling stuff out to use. 
i pulled out all my soultanicals stuff, HV whipped ends which i used yesterday, darcys shea cream and a darcys cream have gel.

i may try that get this week. ive been trying so much stuff lol. i feel like a newbie all over again.

there are wso many things i want to buy: that SD raspberry conditioner, some more soultanicals stuff, some shea moisture purification, kbb mask, cj daily fix.


----------



## Brownie518

chebaby

That's good that you're enjoying your Soultanicals. I think I have some of that Fluff so maybe I'll send it to my niece. I have a box I'm putting together for her with some of my Hairveda Green Bag stuff. 
Girl, get that SD Razz!!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@chebaby @Brownie518 I hope to catch up with you PJ's this evening....


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I'm waiting on both of my Curlmart orders :  ED JBCO and Elucene Moisture Balance.

chebaby  I'm glad you finally stop sitting on new stuff and are actually pulling stuff out & trying it.  You have some good stuff.

Brownie518  I still have not tried my 4oz Raspberry Affair and I am still waiting on a Sale. 

I want the Mocha Milk and another Nourish and something else, but will wait on 10%.


----------



## chebaby

Brownie518 said:


> @chebaby
> 
> That's good that you're enjoying your Soultanicals. I think I have some of that Fluff so maybe I'll send it to my niece. I have a box I'm putting together for her with some of my Hairveda Green Bag stuff.
> Girl, get that SD Razz!!!


 thats good youre sending her a box. i know shes gonna love it.
im def. gonna get that SD razz because so far i love most of her stuff.


IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby @Brownie518 I hope to catch up with you PJ's this evening....


 


IDareT'sHair said:


> I'm waiting on both of my Curlmart orders : ED JBCO and Elucene Moisture Balance.
> 
> @chebaby I'm glad you finally stop sitting on new stuff and are actually pulling stuff out & trying it. You have some good stuff.
> 
> @Brownie518 I still have not tried my 4oz Raspberry Affair and I am still waiting on a Sale.
> 
> I want the Mocha Milk and another Nourish and something else, but will wait on 10%.


 girl you know i can sit on stuff forever. ill try it as soon as i get it and then put it up and forget about it


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Hey Girls.....What's up?  Massaged in: Haitian Castor Oil


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> I'm waiting on both of my Curlmart orders :  ED JBCO and Elucene Moisture Balance.
> 
> chebaby  I'm glad you finally stop sitting on new stuff and are actually pulling stuff out & trying it.  You have some good stuff.
> 
> Brownie518  I still have not tried my 4oz Raspberry Affair and I am still waiting on a Sale.
> 
> I want the Mocha Milk and another Nourish and something else, but will wait on 10%.



IDareT'sHair. You too funny!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518

Pfft. Umm...Yeah

What's up Lady!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

I think I may have finalized my BF List last night.... 

It's ugly....so I'm sure I will be refining it a lot.  A Whole Lot.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair

Hey girl...I'm about to order Destination and Vanilla Silk.

Finalized BF list????? Wow...


----------



## Brownie518

I have an idea of what I would get. I could probably make mine, too...maybe I will tonight and show you.


----------



## chebaby

now you got me thinking about BF.

my list will probably be stupid dumb silly long since im learning my hair all over again and want to try new stuff. plus i didnt buy anything last BF.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

Mine is crazy-stupid-ig'nant right now. 

I'll list it once as I narrow it down & refine it some more

Imma wait on that 10%


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> now you got me thinking about BF.
> 
> my list will probably be *stupid dumb silly long* since im learning my hair all over again and want to try new stuff. plus i didnt buy anything last BF.


 
@chebaby

Hey Girlie! 

Okay....So...Yours is Stupid Dumb Silly Long and Mine is Crazy-Stupid-Ig'nant.

See....Girl we think Just alike!


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Hey Girlie!
> 
> Okay....So...Yours is Stupid Dumb Silly Long and Mine is Crazy-Stupid-Ig'nant.
> 
> See....Girl we think Just alike!


  those are the only words we could use for our lists a mess!

i think im gonna have a lot of soultanicals on my list. along with the usuals like cj, KBN, KBB, and probably some randoms.

miss jessies came out with a new product i hate that im interested.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> those are the only words we could use for our lists a mess!
> 
> *i think im gonna have a lot of soultanicals on my list*. along with the usuals like cj, KBN, KBB, and probably some randoms.
> 
> miss jessies came out with a new product i hate that im interested.


 
chebaby

I have 1/2 8oz Jar of Marula Moisture Guru, lemme know if you want it.


----------



## Lita

chebaby Brownie518 IDareT'sHair You all talking about Black Friday..I'm thinking about Labor Day sales..To re-up on my Dc's for fall/winter..lol..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Lita

Excellent idea. 

I'll use Labor Day & any Back To School Sales to cross a few things off my list.

The more Sales there between Now & Then, the Less I have to buy.


----------



## Lita

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Lita
> 
> Excellent idea.
> 
> I'll use Labor Day & any Back To School Sales to cross a few things off my list.
> 
> The more Sales there between Now & Then, the Less I have to buy.



IDareT'sHair I hope folks have 30% off..That would be fabulous..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Lita

I have my list ready. 

I'll cross things off during the various Sales. 

So I won't wait for BF to just Haul. I'll be checking the Sales between now and then and pick up things here & there..


----------



## ronie

This thread has me confused. Everytime i try and lurk, i end up wanting to buy more stuff. I thought the idea was to restrict yourself from buying before using what you have. 
Anywho talking about black friday, i so want to try some new stuff. Been eyeing Bask (that vanilla soak thingy, and the cocoa stuff) Marie Dean ( the raw shea butter, and every single DC look good to me) and Myhoneychild ( olive you, deep, honey and horsetail, and the honey deep conditioners).
Although i have not liked anything i got from Darcys, but i recently ordered that deep conditioning hair mask.


----------



## natura87

I want to make a BF list. Given that I havent hauled in forever it would be unreasonably long.


----------



## Lita

natura87 said:


> I want to make a BF list. Given that I havent hauled in forever it would be unreasonably long.



natura87 Wow..That long? What are you thinking about getting?

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## natura87

Bel Nouvo, Obia, Soultanicals, Ynobe, Lace Naturals, BASK, Oyin, Camille Rose, Qhemet, Curl Junkie...


Let me get to making this list.


----------



## natura87

Lita said:


> natura87 Wow..That long? What are you thinking about getting?
> 
> Happy Hair Growing!



Everything and then some. I havent e-hualed since BF 2011. My soul needs this.

I need some conditioners. I want to try Anita Grant. I just want stuff.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> I have 1/2 8oz Jar of Marula Moisture Guru, lemme know if you want it.


 awww thanks T i still havent tried the 4oz you sent me. im too hung up on the fluffalicious


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Hey divas I've been away too long I need to catch up.

I really want to buy something but not much is enticing me


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Both of my Curlmart orders came.


----------



## Brownie518

Hey, ya'll...what's going on? 

I ordered 3 oils from Afroveda for the Back to School sale. The shipping was only 6.95!! 

Oh and I love that NG Mango & Coconut Water DC.  Beamodel


----------



## Brownie518

I decided to use Soft Coconut Marshmallows as my leave in... Came out nice. It's so moisturizing, and my hair is smooooooooth!!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

Hey PJ!  

I meant Brownie

*cracks knuckles*  Lemme get on over to Afroveda & see what Mala got goin'....


----------



## Beamodel

Brownie518 said:


> Hey, ya'll...what's going on?
> 
> I ordered 3 oils from Afroveda for the Back to School sale. The shipping was only 6.95!!
> 
> Oh and I love that NG Mango & Coconut Water DC.  Beamodel



Brownie518

Glad to hear it worked out well for you. When I do buy it again, I'm getting another 16 oz. I might use it tonight or either Kizuri Coconut DC. Undecided as of right now


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

My Shipping was $4.95 for x2 Ashlii Amala


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> *Hey PJ!*
> 
> I meant Brownie
> 
> *cracks knuckles*  Lemme get on over to Afroveda & see what Mala got goin'....


IDareT'sHair

 Yep, you know it!!!  

Yo, did you see those pics of that Sprout..?


----------



## Brownie518

Beamodel said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> Glad to hear it worked out well for you. When I do buy it again, I'm getting another 16 oz. I might use it tonight or either Kizuri Coconut DC. Undecided as of right now


Beamodel

Yeah, I'm getting a 16oz, too.  Good stuff!!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518

Mine looked absolutely NOTHING like that. Not At All.

Did you see my AV Post?


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> Mine looked absolutely NOTHING l;ke that.  Not At All.
> 
> Did you see my AV Post?


IDareT'sHair

Neither did mine...

Yes, I did! So, I guess now I can get back on that AV wagon. That's what I'm talkin' about!


----------



## Beamodel

Brownie518

I just posted pictures of my moms sprout. I hope HH get it straightened out because I really like her stuff.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Those shipping prices are really good. Now for her to improve on the processing time.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel

Lemme go look at that.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

That's too bad about that whole Sprout thing.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair It sure is. She really needs to work on how she responds to her customers.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl

Did your Curlmart come?


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair It's should be here tomorrow along with my replacement steamer.


----------



## Lita

Brownie518 said:


> I decided to use Soft Coconut Marshmallows as my leave in... Came out nice. It's so moisturizing, and my hair is smooooooooth!!!



Brownie518 Soft coconut is one of my leave-in staples..My hair was soft during the winter,so this is a keeper for me..Hopefully she doesn't change ingredients or discontinue it.
Glad you like it too..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita

curlyhersheygirl said:


> Those shipping prices are really good. Now for her to improve on the processing time.



curlyhersheygirl Yes,her processing is awful..With all the new vendors around she better tighten that up fast.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita

Happy Friday! The weather is a little cool,im not complaining going to enjoy the breeze...

*Sprirz with Soultincals wrappers delight & rubbed a little Camille Rose moisture butter on.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Brownie518

Good morning, Lita 
The weather is definitely an improvement over that scorching hot, humid mess. It's nice and sunny with a light breeze. Perfect!

I massaged in some Naturelle MegaGrowth Oil. Feels good on my scalp.


----------



## Lita

Brownie518 said:


> Good morning, Lita
> The weather is definitely an improvement over that scorching hot, humid mess. It's nice and sunny with a light breeze. Perfect!
> 
> I massaged in some Naturelle MegaGrowth Oil. Feels good on my scalp.



Hello & happy friday Brownie518 My hair feels like its getting back to normal,the weather is balanced out..Not hot or cold,just right...lol..

*How is the mega oil working for you?

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Hey Girls!  Under the Dryer w/Claudies.  Used Up & x1 Back Up.

My Ynobe order shipped.  

Lita I want more LACE Naturals!  *trying to wait for a Sale*

Steaming in a minute with MHC Olive You.  May finished this up tonight too.  

If I do, I'll add AV's Ashlii Amala Raspberry DC'er into Rotation.


----------



## Lita

IDareT'sHair Did you try Lace Naturals Brahmi Dc?

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita

Camille Rose Twisting cream is more moisturizing then her moisture butter..lol..Every time I use it,same results..Trying to get rid of it.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Lita said:


> *Did you try Lace Naturals Brahmi Dc?*
> 
> Happy Hair Growing!


 
@Lita

No have You? You asked me something about the consistency and I answered, but you never responded back? 

If you did, I missed it?erplexed

What do you know about it? 

I want another Brahmi and another More Moisture. Have not tried either.


----------



## Lita

Anyone try Camille Rose caramel co-wash? Contains  good ingredients..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Lita
> 
> No have You? You asked me something about the consistency and I answered, but you never responded back?
> 
> If you did, I missed it?erplexed
> 
> What do you know about it?
> 
> I want another Brahmi and another More Moisture. Have not tried either.



IDareT'sHair Hi! Sorry, I didn't respond back..I'm curious about it..You know I'm a sucker for Ayurvedic Dc's..lol..

*Brahmi has always left my hair,strong/soft at the same time,Rahossaul leaves my hair soft/fluffy...It keeps shedding away.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Lita

You asked me about the consuistency (if it was grainy) And I told you No it is vary smooth & I love the way it looks/smells.  

I also really like the look/feel & also smell of the More Moisture.

Another thing I like about the Bramhi DC'er...is the fact that it is 12ozs.

So far, I am highly impressed with LACE Natures.  Shipping time, Package Presentation, Discount Amount.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Lita

That CR Carmel must be new.  

When I was cowashing with it, I was using Jansyn's & SOYlicious.  I stopped buying both because they were only 8oz's.

I do have x1 Jar of the Algae Mask (original) before she went to Tar'Jay's.erplexed


----------



## IDareT'sHair

So I did finish up MHC Olive You.  I have x1 Jar left.  

My rotation DC'er will be:
Bel Nouvo *I have 1-2 DC left in that jar & x1 Back Up*
AV Ashlii
IPN Mustard Sees *& Red Palm DC'er *may have x1 Steaming Sessions* No Back ups.

My Cowash Rotation will be:
The Rest of my Curls x1 Liter baxk up
The rest of my Oyin HH x1 Liter back up
HV's Moist 24/7

Reconstructor Rotation
AG Fast Food
MHC Molasses * Horsetail Reconstructor

Protein:
SSI Fortifying
b.a.s.k. Whiskey Vanilla


----------



## Lita

IDareT'sHair said:


> Lita
> 
> You asked me about the consuistency (if it was grainy) And I told you No it is vary smooth & I love the way it looks/smells.
> 
> I also really like the look/feel & also smell of the More Moisture.
> 
> Another thing I like about the Bramhi DC'er...is the fact that it is 12ozs.
> 
> So far, I am highly impressed with LACE Natures.  Shipping time, Package Presentation, Discount Amount.



IDareT'sHair Thanks...You know her next sale,I'm getting the Dc..Yep,great shipping & presentation..I like the free sample too..Been using it daily on my lips..

*I think the CR co-wash is new..Looking at it for now..lol..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita

Soultincals is having a Flash sale-Saturday August 3rd..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Lita

I was thinking today when the usual Friday Sale didn't happen that Sales must have decreased dramatically


----------



## Lita

IDareT'sHair I got the Soultincals email this evening...I was thinking about the Friday sale too.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## divachyk

Just saying hello - I cowashed tonight in an effort to get back to a norm. Don't think I posted it here but mom had surgery to remove polyps from her throat. She's doing well. We will have results next week - praying all is well. I swear my next post will be positive!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

divachyk I hope Your Mom is better.  That sounds painful to swallow.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Lita 

I got the same email from ST'icals. I'm doubtful if I will purchase anything. I sent Che the rest of my Marula (since she said she is lovin' ST'icals right now). Even tho' she said I had already sent her a 4oz...

The only thing left for me to try are both Kink Drinks and Knotsauce.

If I don't absolutely love none of those, my future ST'icals purchases will be slim to none.


----------



## Lita

divachyk said:


> Just saying hello - I cowashed tonight in an effort to get back to a norm. Don't think I posted it here but mom had surgery to remove polyps from her throat. She's doing well. We will have results next week - praying all is well. I swear my next post will be positive!



divachyk Hi! Sorry about your mom,I'll be praying for her..God Bless you & your family.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Finished up a Hydratherma Naturals Protein Leave-In. (No Back ups). Will repurchase.


----------



## Lita

Think I'm going to turn hennasooq honey Dc into a scrub for my feet/legs...Hate it as a Dc used it during the winter-fail,spring-fail,summer-fail..So this is clearly a no go...Never repurchase.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita

IDareT'sHair If you do try the knot sauce & kink drink,give us a review..

*Wrappers Delight is my staple spritz...Kink drink is more of a scalp pre,in my opinion.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Lita

I'm hoping KS will be just as nice as HTN's Growth Lotion.  The smell & consistency reminds me a lot of that.

Actually, right now, I'm using HTN's Growth Lotion and just finished up the Protein Balance Leave-In.

The Wrappers & Kink Drink I will use as Detanglers.  

I have 16oz's of all three of these.  

Regardless, I'll finish them.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Lita

From Hennasooq, I'd like to buy that Cocoveda Oil I hear a lot about.  

Since I don't get my Henna or Indigo from her, it probably wouldn't be worth it shipping wise.  

I bought some Pure Argan Oil from her once.


----------



## Ltown

Good morning ladies!

divachyk, sorry about mom and hope she gets well soon. 

IDareT'sHair, I've used knotsauce it detangle and was good but I won't repurchase. I find using creamy detangle with my creamy leave-in and butter on wet hair increase the drying time for my hair. So mane-tail is my go to for detangler.  I'm still waiting for my HV from Jul 19 order, they process it on 24th. 
You all got me wanting to try more NG I have the intense. I'll be watching for sale.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ltown

Naturelle Grow is having a Sale 25% off $20.00 Code = YAY251


----------



## Brownie518

I might get a couple of 16oz Mango Coconuts from Naturelle Grow. I'm going to DC with that again tonight. I think the jar I have is either 8 or 12oz. 
I just massaged in some NG MegaGrowth Oil with Njoi Ayurvedic oil on my length. I'll let that soak in all day. 

What's the ST's sale this weekend???


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

Hey Girl.  Yeah, ST'icals is interesting.  No word yet on the details.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair

Hmm, oh, okay...

You've been doing so good using stuff up!!! I pulled a couple things out that are close to being finsished so I can get this stash down a bit. That being said, I can't wait for some more sales...


----------



## Brownie518

Lita said:


> @Brownie518 Soft coconut is one of my leave-in staples..My hair was soft during the winter,so this is a keeper for me..Hopefully she doesn't change ingredients or discontinue it.
> Glad you like it too..
> 
> Happy Hair Growing!


Lita

Yes. I hope she keeps this one around. I love it!! I'm going to use it again as a leave in after my wash tonight. 

How does the Ynobe Green Tea DC compare to the Amla Nettle one? I got it without soy protein.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Lita
> 
> From Hennasooq,* I'd like to buy that Cocoveda Oil I hear a lot about*.
> 
> Since I don't get my Henna or Indigo from her, it probably wouldn't be worth it shipping wise.
> 
> I bought some Pure Argan Oil from her once.



I have this on my Wish List.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518  Me too Girl.  Can'r wait!...

Did you see NG has a new Lemon Hair Creme.  It sounds really good.  

When I looked last night, she had Sweet Honey, Rosemary, Pumpkin & the Lemon.

Now I just see Pumpkin & Lemon.

I want more HTN, so I hope to catch a good Sale.  If not, I'll get it from AveYou.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

I was about to say:  If you ordered another one, maybe you can get it w/o the Soy Protein before it ships.

I got x2 w/o the Protein.

However, mine already shipped.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> I was about to say:  If you ordered another one, maybe you can get it w/o the Soy Protein before it ships.
> 
> I got x2 w/o the Protein.
> 
> However, mine already shipped.


 Yeah, I got it without. I was just wondering if one might be more moisturizing or have more slip or something. I might try the Green Tea next week. 

Let me go check out NG's new creme.....

ETA....it sounds


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518

Girl...I went out in my stash to pull that Jar of SSI Fortifying and found x2 Huge Jars of Claudie Avocado Intense. 

I had this on my BF List. So, I guess I'll replace that with Protein Renew DC'er.


----------



## Brownie518

divachyk - Hope your Mom is doing well!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

I hope you find us another good deal like you did last Fall with CD BV Smoove.  

I was looking at that too, when I was out in my stash.

I still have that 24 oz BV Conditioner w/Pump and several jars of DC'er


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> I hope you find us another good deal like you did last Fall with CD BV Smoove.
> 
> I was looking at that too, when I was out in my stash.
> 
> I still have that 24 oz BV Conditioner w/Pump and several jars of DC'er


IDareT'sHair

That BV deal was sweet!!! I check for it like every other week , just in case. I think I have 4 8oz and 3/4 of a 16oz in stash. I still have my 24oz BV Shampoo  I'm saving both for the fall/winter.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> Girl...I went out in my stash to pull that Jar of SSI Fortifying and found x2 Huge Jars of Claudie Avocado Intense.
> 
> I had this on my BF List. So, I guess I'll replace that with Protein Renew DC'er.


I think I have some Fortifying somewhere around here. I swore I had that Moisture Riche but I can't find it. 
I'll need to do a reup on some Claudie's next month. SO bet me that I can't go through August without getting any boxes. I told him I can, as soon as my last few orders from July come in...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518


I just bought more AV. 

I got x2 of the Coconut Milk Conditioners. They were 7 bucks.  SMH 

Mala Done lost her mind.

Ms. Bhree is like $9.98. That's unheard of!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

Imma pull that Fortifying out.   Never tried the Riche.  How was that? 

I can't beweave I had those Huge Jars of Avocado Intense.  This Fall, it's gone be on & poppin'

I'll get Renew Protein & maybe the Reconstructor BF.  And more Hairline & Temple Balm Revitalizer.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> 
> I just bought more AV.
> 
> I got x2 of the Coconut Milk Conditioners. They were 7 bucks.  SMH
> 
> Mala Done lost her mind.
> 
> Ms. Bhree is like $9.98. That's unheard of!


IDareT'sHair

Wow, those prices are crazy!! They are made for haulin'!!!!! 



IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> Imma pull that Fortifying out.   Never tried the Riche.  How was that?
> 
> I can't beweave I had those Huge Jars of Avocado Intense.  This Fall, it's gone be on & poppin'
> 
> I'll get Renew Protein & maybe the Reconstructor BF.  And more Hairline & Temple Balm Revitalizer.



I haven't tried the Riche. I could never find it. I think it's in a box with some Fortifying and one other thing. I'll find it one day, I guess. 

From Claudie, I'd get Reconstructor, Kahve leave in, Kahve oil, Fortifying conditioner, Vere oil, and maybe some Moisturizing Quinoa or Isha Creme. 

Silk Dreams - 4 Razz, 4 Vanilla Silk, 2 Nourish oils, Mocha Milk, Destination Hydration.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *those prices are crazy!! They are made for haulin'!!!!!*
> 
> I haven't tried the Riche. I could never find it. I think it's in a box with some Fortifying and one other thing. I'll find it one day, I guess.
> 
> From Claudie, I'd get Reconstructor, Kahve leave in, Kahve oil, Fortifying conditioner, Vere oil, and maybe some Moisturizing Quinoa or Isha Creme.
> 
> *Silk Dreams - 4 Razz, 4 Vanilla Silk, 2 Nourish oils, Mocha Milk, Destination Hydration.*


 
@Brownie518

Mala's prices are crazy, stupid, ig'nant 

@ that other bolded     .............

I hope you find the Riche. 

I'd like to hear about it. Doesn't get very many reviews. I think Che did a YT Review.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair

Yeah, I never heard too much about that Riche. I wonder...


My Silk Dreams list..I know!  Girl, she got me with that Razzberry joint. 

I hope all AV fans know about that sale and get down. I can't see that happening too often. She gon' crazy. Ig'nant is right!!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

It wasn't your list that was Annoyed me........


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518

erplexedHere's my little 10% list:
x1 Mocha Milk
x1 Nourish Oil
Big Razz
Big Shea What


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> It wasn't your list that was Annoyed me........





IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> erplexedHere's my little 10% list:
> x1 Mocha Milk
> x1 Nourish Oil
> Big Razz
> Big Shea What



 I know...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> I know...


 
Brownie518

Pffft.  Unbeweavable.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

Um...moving on....

I'll probably get x5+ HV's Phinishing Rinse and x2 Almond Glaze.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518

I think Imma pick up a few MD DC'ers BF. 

I kinda miss having a Marie Dean Stash. I still have x1 12oz Coffee & Kokum.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

Are you gone try NG's Lemon Creme?oke:


----------



## Brownie518

Idare'T'sHair

I'd get probably 4 Phinishing Rinses from BJ. If she has those body oils listed, I might get some. Or that hand cream that came in my Green Bag. 

I want some Vanilla Repair from MD, for sure. And more Argan Oil Blend in Vanilla. I think I have some Sweet Milk on my list also.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> Are you gone try NG's Lemon Creme?oke:


IDareT'sHair

At some point, I definitely will. I'm not supposed to be ordering anything this month. erplexed So...probably Sept 1st...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518

Sorry Girl. I forgot *that quick* that you & SO are on an August No-Buy

ETA: I need to make a quick MD-List.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> Sorry Girl. I forgot *that quick* that you & SO are on an August No-Buy
> 
> ETA: I need to make a quick MD-List.


@IDareT'sHair

 I hope I can make it!!

Yeah, I need to browse MD real quick. There is some DC I used to love but I can't remember the name. I have to take a look at them again. We used to stay in some MD, remember???


ETA...It was the Peach Honey Syrup. That was one of my favs


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

I'm nicely stocked on Teas.  Especially since Vitacost has had B1 G1 Free.  

I'm good on Teas for Fall/Winter.  I have enough.  Both Bags & Loose.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

Yeah, we was all up in it. 

You just reminded me of the Oils. 

I should get x2 of those.  x1 Argan & x1 Bobab.  

And Calendua & Chamomile, Sweet Milk and maybe something else like Vanilla Repair


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair

I get tired of brewing my own tea sometimes. LOL. (I did make a bottle of black, nettle, marshmallow, peppermint, and hibiscus the other day.) I guess it's because the ones I buy work so well. I have a few bags of Njoi's Tea and that one is excellent!! As soon as I finish the bottle of Shi Naturals that I'm working on, I'm going to make a bottle of that one.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> Yeah, we was all up in it.
> 
> You just reminded me of the Oils.
> 
> I should get x2 of those.  x1 Argan & x1 Bobab.
> 
> And Calendua & Chamomile, Sweet Milk and maybe something else like Vanilla Repair


IDareT'sHair

MD is pricey!! 30 bones for 12oz...


----------



## beautyaddict1913

Hello ladies!! Are y'all making BF lists? It is approaching quickly. Last Saturday I ended up finishing up my Bask Cacao. I made the mistake of not steaming after henna last week and my hair was dry all week. This week I started on Pura chocolate. I slept in it after detangling and washing last night and I'm going to steam in a bit. I have one more use of the CJ Smoothing Lotion and then I'm done! So that's def going on my BF list. I miss those aveyou groupons we used to get!! We all went crazy lol. On this past week I also used my Claudie's growth aide it looks like there are only 2-3 more uses but that could easily be 10 lol. That one bottle has lasted forever! I co-washed once this week with SSI Pomegranate. I'm in luv with it all over again. I'm putting SSI on my BF list too.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518

I brewed some:

Marshmallow
Red Roobis
Oolong

And put them in individual plastic containers and stick them in the Fridge. 

Wash Day, I pull one out before I leave for work so it can be Room Temp before I use it..


----------



## Brownie518

Hey, beauty!

T got us in here makin up BF lists!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

beautyaddict1913

Lawd Jeeezus!  It's the Addict Of Beauty!  

Hey Girl.......

Why Yes!  It's time to make BF list.  

But right now ain't nothin' beatin' Afroveda's "Back To School" Sale and her new Flat Rate Shipping.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *MD is pricey!! 30 bones for 12oz...*


 
Brownie518

So True.


----------



## beautyaddict1913

Even though it was like 3 years ago I never got over "Afrovedagate" lol. I had a few butters from her and I hated them so I never even go on her site. It seems like more people are talking about Hairveda again. Makes me want some vatika frosting and a bunch of other stuff! Is BFH still in business? I haven't seen/heard anyone talking about them? I guess everybody got arthritis after trying to squeeze that stuff out of those darn bottles!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

beautyaddict1913 said:


> Even though it was like 3 years ago I never got over "Afrovedagate" lol. I had a few butters from her and I hated them so I never even go on her site. It seems like more people are talking about Hairveda again. Makes me want some vatika frosting and a bunch of other stuff! *Is BFH still in business? I haven't seen/heard anyone talking about them? I guess everybody got arthritis after trying to squeeze that stuff out of those darn bottles!*


 
beautyaddict1913

Why you so Crazy???You ain't right!

Yeah...I bought some stuff on the cheap a while back from her.  The Espresso Hair Crème (for the Coffee Challenge) and the Saaede Ayurvedic Scalp Butter for the Ayurvedic part of the Challenge.

They were both on Salre for something like $7.50 -$8.00.


----------



## Brownie518

LOL! Yeah, BFH is still around with that crazy website. I think T got some creams from her not too long ago.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @beautyaddict1913
> 
> Why you so Crazy???You ain't right!
> 
> Yeah...I bought some stuff on the cheap a while back from her.  *The Espresso Hair Crème (for the Coffee Challenge) and the Saaede Ayurvedic Scalp Butter for the Ayurvedic part of the Challenge.*
> 
> They were both on Salre for something like $7.50 -$8.00.



I used to love those two.  I miss her conditioners sometimes. They were nice and would have been perfect during that crazy hot weather we were having.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518

I miss them too. 

I could go for a few of those right about now. I'd love to have some.  

But only if there was a good Sale.

She had out-priced a few of them.

And that web-site needs to be burned down to the Ground and re-built.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

beautyaddict1913 Brownie518

Lawd...I beat that bottle one time so hard it shot skrait outta my hand.

Crazy Bottles!


----------



## beautyaddict1913

Yes that website is horrible y'all!! And those prices too!! Smh


----------



## Brownie518

Yeah, some of those prices are ridiculous. And putting those thick conditioners in those funky bottles was just plain wrong.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

beautyaddict1913

That's why I was so surprised that those Hair Cream's were on Clearance on the cheap.

I was surprised I saw it after catching a Migraine from tryna' surf that ig'nant lookin' site!

I guess that's what you can do when you Thank folks for makin' you Rich


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@beautyaddict1913

You got some new folks to check out:

Ynobe Shop
Kizuri Beauty ETSY
Bel Nouvo ETSY
Soultanicals
LACE Naturals
The Pomade Shop ETSY


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @beautyaddict1913
> 
> That's why I was so surprised that those Hair Cream's were on Clearance on the cheap.
> 
> I was surprised I saw it after catching a Migraine from tryna' surf that ig'nant lookin' site!
> 
> I guess that's what you can do when you Thank folks for makin' you Rich



   

Dang, remember that?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518  You PJ's don't forget nothin'.  

Our Minds are like a Steel Trap.  

How else would we keep all them Labels, Ingredients, Sales, Smells in mind.

We remember every product detail.

You know PJ's got Skills.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518  You PJ's don't forget nothin'.
> 
> Our Minds are like a Steel Trap.
> 
> How else would we keep all them Labels, Ingredients, Sales, Smells in mind.
> 
> We remember every product detail.
> 
> You know PJ's got Skills.


IDareT'sHair

Ain't that the truth!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518

I'm amazed at the stuff we know about some durn products....& vendors

We a mess! 

And subject matter experts on Consistency issues/Textures and Performance.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

That's why its so hard for me, personally, to do 'comparisons' ...

For me: Each Product stands on it's own.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

From b.a.s.k. Imma get:
x1 YAM (b/u)
x1 Whiskey-Vanilla ( currently have 1 1/2)


----------



## divachyk

IDareT'sHair said:


> divachyk I hope Your Mom is better.  That sounds painful to swallow.


IDareT'sHair, this made me laugh for some reason.  Thank you.


----------



## Lita

Brownie518 I didn't get the green tea,just have the Amla..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita

IDareT'sHair said:


> Brownie518  You PJ's don't forget nothin'.
> 
> Our Minds are like a Steel Trap.
> 
> How else would we keep all them Labels, Ingredients, Sales, Smells in mind.
> 
> We remember every product detail.
> 
> You know PJ's got Skills.



IDareT'sHair Brownie518 Yes,we Remeber every product,texture & all..lol..Ain't no shame.

P.J.S-Product Junkie Skills...

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita

beautyaddict1913 I still order from BF when they have a sale..Desert leave-in is my staple....

IDareT'sHair said we have some new vendors.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita

Used an old favorite..No back-up..Komaza-Honeycomb rejuvenator spritz pre treatment..My hair was shiny & full after the rinse out...Left in 25min.,

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## divachyk

I want to buy something.


----------



## Ltown

Good morning ladies!
I used up ng intense conditioner, ordered: marshmallow root, coconut and mango and coconut cleaners.

Do anyone know all-n-one shampoo/conditioner that I can get for dd; she don't dc at school and I don't won't her hair to suffer?


----------



## Golden75

Hey ladies!  I need new laptop & phone - all electronics are shot to hayll right nah.  I've used some things up, haven't purchased much and put in some large kinky twists last weekend.  They were supposed to be Havana, but that was a #fail.

I would like to purchase some BASK, Afroveda, SD, and I need to check out the new vendors I saw ya'll talking bout a few days ago


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75

Gurl......I was gone send some Smoke Signals out to you today! *missed you*

Glad to see you.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Ltown

You need something on he level of WEN so she can cleanse/condition in one session. I wouldn't do a knock-off.

And everybody hasn't been happy with the results of WEN.

What is her current Regi (as you know it?) A 3-5 minute conditioner might work. To cut down on her DC'ing time.

What is she using now?  Give us a list & maybe we can come up with something she can do on Campus.


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair said:


> Golden75
> 
> Gurl......I was gone send some Smoke Signals out to you today! *missed you*
> 
> Glad to see you.



Awwww thanks IDareT'sHair.  Work has been busy so it's hard to get on.  Right now my phone is behaving so I figured I'd jump on. Both laptops are acting a HAM & cheese sammich  

Oh and I wants some SSI. That avocado is everything!


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair said:


> Ltown
> 
> You need something on he level of WEN so she can cleanse/condition in one session.  I wouldn't do a knock-off.
> 
> And everybody hasn't been happy with the results of WEN.
> 
> What is her current Regi (as you know it?)  A 3-5 minute conditioner might work.  To cut down on her DC'ing time.



IDareT'sHair & Ltown -  I agree, WEN may be good or ASIAN coconut cowash and a rinse out, my vote is SSI Avo or HV 24/7.  Would DD at least just do a quickie condition in the shower?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75  I keep hearing that Avocado is thebomb.com  I guess I'll pull mine out this Fall.

Yeah Girl....Afroveda is having one Sale.  I'm still amazed with those huge discounts & that Flat Rate Shipping.


----------



## Ltown

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Ltown
> 
> You need something on he level of WEN so she can cleanse/condition in one session. I wouldn't do a knock-off.
> 
> And everybody hasn't been happy with the results of WEN.
> 
> What is her current Regi (as you know it?) A 3-5 minute conditioner might work. To cut down on her DC'ing time.
> 
> What is she using now? Give us a list & maybe we can come up with something she can do on Campus.


IDareT'sHair, current regi is lazy she's transitioning and you know I know that regimen but she don't want to sit long to dc, nor jump back in shower to dc. I do have some wen. I'm make her dc/protein tx before she leave this month. She poo with organic every two weeks, don't like to use creamy leave in, I may have her poo and use infusion 23(liquid).  She wants to go natural to wear it straight so a lot of flat ironing, she don't like liquid oils, keracare anti-itch is her favorite, she has very dry scalp.


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair said:


> Golden75  I keep hearing that Avocado is thebomb.com  I guess I'll pull mine out this Fall.
> 
> Yeah Girl....Afroveda is having one Sale.  I'm still amazed with those huge discounts & that Flat Rate Shipping.



IDareT'sHair -  that's why I was thinking bout Afro,  I saw the mention of lower shipping.  I haven't tried anything from her line.  Is there a sale going on now?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75 Ltown 

I Agree. It everybody hasn't had 'good' results with WEN. 

Maybe Aussie 3 minute (or something similar - more natural) might be an option.

What is her current Routine?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75

This is the "best" Sale Afroveda has had, since I've been on the Board. 

My Ashlii Amala DC I love that is usually. $21.95 is now $10.98.  The Oils are $12.00.  I got the Coconut Conditioner for $7 .....It's just off the Chain!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Ltown You are going to have to find a simple Regi that works with her schedule.....laziness.

ASAIN might be a good line for her & you can get it on the Ground. That would give her everything. The Cleansing, the Leave-In a Butter a Milk, a DC'er, a Spritz etc....

Also Target has Curls & Camille Rose on the Ground.

I know you'll find some good stuff for her to work with while she's away from home.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Lita

Waz Up Ms. Lita?


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Hey ladies hope everyone is doing great.

divachyk I hope your mom is doing better.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl

Hi Curly!


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair Hi sis

I used the pomade shop coffee DC today on DD's hair it was awesome . I'm definitely purchasing more of this next sale.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl

That's Great News! I can't wait to pull mine out. Did you Steam Her with it?


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair I didn't. She was under the plastic cap for 30mins so I can only imagine how much better it will be if you use steam.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl

I am so glad you were pleased with the results.  It looks amazing.  

I'm glad I bought it.

I can't wait to steam with it.  With a Cup of Coffee under it!


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair That sounds really good I might do that as well.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl

Are you getting any ST'icals?  Full Sized for $10?

I had a Curl Elastic DC'er in my Cart. and backed it out.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair  I had that and 2 wrappers delight in the cart but backed out as well. I think I'll pass on this sale.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl

We a Mess Curly!  That's too funny.

Wonder WHY we both did that?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl

Some of these "Back To School" Sales will help me off-set BF Hauls.

I've already scratched a few things off my list.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair  I'm hoping to cross a few stuff of my list too before BF.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl

Sounds Like a Plan Ms. Curly!

I'm also thinking about getting a couple things from Marie Dean. So, I hope she has a decent Sale.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl

Curlmart has been showin' out lately too.  

They've been a Huge Help with the 20% & $5.00 shipping OR...... 20% & FREE Shipping.

They've been gettin' busy lately.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair Yeah CM sales have been really awesome. MD has a 15% off coupon MDFAN.


----------



## Lita

curlyhersheygirl said:


> IDareT'sHair Hi sis
> 
> I used the pomade shop coffee DC today on DD's hair it was awesome . I'm definitely purchasing more of this next sale.



curlyhersheygirl This is one of my staple Dc's...You should try Blue Roze next..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita

IDareT'sHair Hello...How is your Sunday going?

*My hair was so fluffy today...I really missed using komaza honeycomb treatment..The combo of ayurvedic herbs,honey & MSM really brings out full in your hair.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Lita

Which one of the Blue Roze?


----------



## Lita

Alikay Naturals 15% off entire site,4 days..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Lita

I have either some Honeycomb or the Protein one?  

I had to transfer it into a different bottle and of course I didn't label it. 

But it's one of those (from the old line)

I mixed up some Henna today.  Will do a Hendigo on Tuesday for a couple hours.


----------



## Lita

IDareT'sHair Blue Roze-Coffee Rahsoull Dc..Talk about awesome..My hair couldn't get enough.. I wish the jar was larger.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Lita

Haven't bought too much this weekend.  

I feel the Spurrrrt in my Fangas. but for some reason I haven't it PayNah.

I wanted several things, but didn't get anything (yet).


----------



## Brownie518

Hey, ladies. Looks like I missed all of you. 

Lita - I used to looove Komaza's Honey joint. It really does have great ingredients. I loved it. *adds to wish list*

I still haven't tried the Pomade Shop's Coffee DC. I have to pull that out so I don't forget to try it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

Hey Brownie-B!

btw: Komaza's Honeycomb was discontinued........


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

Don't forget you were suppose to check w/Angie on the price of a 4oz Nourishing.....


----------



## Lita

IDareT'sHair said:


> Lita
> 
> I have either some Honeycomb or the Protein one?
> 
> I had to transfer it into a different bottle and of course I didn't label it.
> 
> But it's one of those (from the old line)
> 
> I mixed up some Henna today.  Will do a Hendigo on Tuesday for a couple hours.



IDareT'sHair Yep,I liked both protein/honey from komaza..Hate when they change or discontinue...

*After you henna on Tuesday,make sure you use a good moisturizing Dc & moisture leave-in.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Lita

Yeah....I will. I'll probably Steam with Bel Nouvo.

I'll only Hendigo a couple hours especially since I'll be putting it on when I get home from work.


----------



## Lita

Spritz with soultincals wrappers delight & used HH macadamia & lavender soft butter..This is my last one,no back-up's..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita

Brownie518 Hi! The komaza honeycomb was on point..But,as always vendors discontinuing the good stuff..Just when we get use to it..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita

IDareT'sHair said:


> Lita
> 
> Haven't bought too much this weekend.
> 
> I feel the Spurrrrt in my Fangas. but for some reason I haven't it PayNah.
> 
> I wanted several things, but didn't get anything (yet).



IDareT'sHair You brought Nonthing..Wow....

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita

I'm looking at OBI NaturalsI heard good things about the Moisturizer & it has nice ingredients I can use doing fall/winter.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## beautyaddict1913

IDareT'sHair thank you so much for the update! I have been checking out what y'all are buying in the shopping thread and I had windows open for Ynobe, Lace, and Soultanicals. Didn't know about the others! Thank you again. I want to try that knot sauce!

Hello to all of you ladies! Last night I steamed with Pura Chocolate, sealed with Pura brazil loc oil, left in Sheamoisture original leave-in, and did a flat twist and curl with Donna Marie curling cream. The last time I did this style was two years ago and I used ohm pudding. That stuff was great it just molded quickly. But it smelled delightful!! I got tons of compliments on my hair today but I wasn't loving it. I didn't like the length and I wanted more hold and definition. I'm going to keep doing it with different products (mainly to just use up stuff because I know what will really do the trick lol). I pineappled tonight and I'm not sure how I will set it tomorrow night.


----------



## beautyaddict1913

Lita are u repurchasing the HH Macadamia? That's the one that I've been loving for pre-poos!


----------



## beautyaddict1913

Lol. Y'all I forgot about being thanked for making her rich lol. Pride always comes before the fall!! All she had to do was change the packaging, adjust the prices, and have a few sales and she would have still been on top lol.


----------



## natura87

Used up the bit of Shea Moisture Organic Yucca and Aloe Thickening Growth Milk. The one that smells like moth balls and old people. Eventual repurchase on sale. I gave one away to a parent at an old job for her daughters super thin hair (worked very well and she loved it) so I dont have any backups of the milk but I do have 2 of the masques.When I finished that I tried to use some of TW Great Detangler, I have 1 more Wash and Go's use of that left. 

Braided my hair up for a braidout tomorrow. Hope it looks nice. Or I could just have it pulled back like I do now. No shame.


----------



## natura87

beautyaddict1913 said:


> Lol. Y'all I forgot about being thanked for making her rich lol. Pride always comes before the fall!! All she had to do was change the packaging, adjust the prices, and have a few sales and she would have still been on top lol.



That's grimey. Cockyness is not cool and fortunately she has suffered.


----------



## Brownie518

I forgot that Komaza discontinued that!! No wonder I don't have any!!! Oh, well...

I'm loving that Komaza Scalp conditioner pomade  IDareT'sHair


----------



## Lita

Applied some Lace Naturals-Ayurvedic oil on my scalp/used a little on my ends...Smells like flowers.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita

beautyaddict1913 said:


> Lita are u repurchasing the HH Macadamia? That's the one that I've been loving for pre-poos!



beautyaddict1913 Hi! Don't think I'll repurchase,it does make a great pre,but I still have some HH horsetail soft butter left...Going to use that,when this is finish.

Happy Hair Growing?


----------



## Ltown

Hi ladies!

DD is home on break and I just found a lot of unused products wasting, you know PJ don't play that I had given her some av oil and ask her if she was using, well you know kids she couldn't find it. Why did I go in her bag of junk and find it and 4 other products well the heck with her i'm taking them back

I look through my stash, I actually have a lot of hv red moisturizer/gel so don't need anymore this year, a lot of butters that i'll use this winter. still waiting for hv, and just ordered ng so that should be here soon.


----------



## SerjicalStrike

I'm back! Passed my last exam! Just have to send in my work experience outline and then I'm certified! 

My steamer broke . It survived 4 moves so I can't be too mad..... Are there any good new ones? Or is Salon R Us still the gold standard?


----------



## divachyk

SerjicalStrike - congrats! I'm still using my Salons R Us steamer and loving it.


----------



## Ltown

SerjicalStrike said:


> I'm back! Passed my last exam! Just have to send in my work experience outline and then I'm certified!
> 
> My steamer broke . It survived 4 moves so I can't be too mad..... Are there any good new ones? Or is Salon R Us still the gold standard?


 
SerjicalStrike, congratulation! you rock!  the ladies in CPA career forum needs some pointers!


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair thanks so much for the package.  i didnt check my email until late so i didnt really expect it. but thanx so much. you know i love that juicy


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

Glad you got it Che!  Enjoy!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

SerjicalStrike

Mine died too & so did Curly's.  We both reordered LCL Beauty aka SalonsRUs.  

We (I) got the exact same one PRO-Series 1037.  Curly, got that one too.

She also shared a Discount Code for 10% off.

I knew you would Pass.  Beauty & Brains!

Congrats Ms. Lady!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My Ynobe Order came today.

I am still waiting on:
Afroveda x2 separate orders

I think that's it.


----------



## SerjicalStrike

Thank you divachyk IDareT'sHair Ltown :hug:

I've been studying 20-35 hours a week every week since November with only a 10 day break. So if you put in the time, it will work!

I am trying to use up the rest of my hair products so that when I move I don't have to schlep all my crap to VA.

I need Qhemet to have a sale! 

*looks at PRO-Series 1037*


----------



## IDareT'sHair

SerjicalStrike

*cough* 

Girl...I had no Doubts!  Since I've known you, you've been very focused & goal oriented.

Very Proud of You!


----------



## divachyk

divachyk said:


> SerjicalStrike - congrats! I'm still using my Salons R Us steamer and loving it.



Ooops, meant LCL not Salons R Us.


----------



## SerjicalStrike

http://www.amazon.com/PIBBS-Misty-S...&qid=1375742620&sr=8-1&keywords=pibbs+steamer


----------



## Rozlewis

SerjicalStrike, did you purchase the Pibbs steamer? I have a very good steamer but I love all things Pibbs. I will keep eyeing this one until I get the nerve to make another big purchase.


----------



## Ltown

SerjicalStrike said:


> Thank you @divachyk @IDareT'sHair @Ltown :hug:
> 
> I've been studying 20-35 hours a week every week since November with only a 10 day break. So if you put in the time, it will work!
> 
> I am trying to use up the rest of my hair products so that when I move I don't have to schlep all my crap to VA.
> 
> I need Qhemet to have a sale!
> 
> *looks at PRO-Series 1037*


 
SerjicalStrike, OMG moving to VA no no, how far?


----------



## Lita

SerjicalStrike said:


> I'm back! Passed my last exam! Just have to send in my work experience outline and then I'm certified!
> 
> My steamer broke . It survived 4 moves so I can't be too mad..... Are there any good new ones? Or is Salon R Us still the gold standard?



SerjicalStrike Congratulations...Doing the happy dance for you..  fly hair & brains...Again congrats...


----------



## Lita

Rubbed some pink Eco styler,around my edges/front section of hair,for a semi neat low-bun.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## divachyk

Lita, I have the green eco olive oil. Do you like the pink better? I've been using eco and avg to slick & smooth edges. It works but I prefer Bee Mine Curly Butter or HV Whipped Gelly.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Evening Ladies!

Have a nice Hendigo on right now. 

I'll rinse it out with the rest of my Curls Sublime and maybe a little Oyin Honey Hemp.

For some reason, I hate using cheapies any more, even for Henna Rinsing.  

And I haven't been, but I need to, so I can use up my VO5's and Suave stash. 

I have 6-8 bottles of cheapies left.

I can remember having 30-40 when I first started my HHJ in '09. 

And haven't bought any since then either.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby


Che-llo Ms. Che.  What's new?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

SerjicalStrike

Keep us posted on the Phibbs Steamer.  Imma stick with LCL


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Hi divas

SerjikalStrike Congrats. I agree with IDareT'sHair I knew you could do it; well done.

I really want to haul I need a sale


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Finished up my Curls.  I have a Liter back up.  

I'm almost finished with Bel Nouvo.  I have x1 back up.  

Will re-up with a 16oz BF


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> 
> Che-llo Ms. Che. What's new?


 hey girl

same thing different day lol. i used the new cj honey butta and it sucks just like i remembered


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl Hey Ms CurlyQ !

@chebaby Mala extended her Sale until tomorrow. Did you price that MC Stuff?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl  Don't you Lurve your New Steama?  I'm under mine now.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl Hey Ms CurlyQ !
> 
> @chebaby Mala extended her Sale until tomorrow. Did you price that MC Stuff?


 i got the email but forgot to go to the site. lemme go look.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I honestly feel like making another AV Purchase on my Oils.  

But the only way I'd do that is if I can cancel it other 2 & do 1 Big Order.  

But I hate to ask her to do that.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair I sure do. I really love this model it runs so quiet.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby  The Ashlii is 10 bucks & some change.  I got the Coconut Conditioner for $7 

The Oils are $12 and I love all of them.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl

Somebody was askin' where are all the Back To School Sales???

I'm wondering the same thing because I wanna buy something.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair They better hurry up with those sales lol


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl 

Gurl....I had skipped all the way to BF until Lita mentioned Labor Day Sales.  

I only knew of a 'tiny' few that actually offered "Back To School" sales anyway like HV.


----------



## chebaby

i made a cart but i really dont know what to get. im tempted to get a chocolate butter but wth i need another butter for?
i already have in my stash ashlii amala, shea amla, curl define, hemp seed, bare, and power oasis.


----------



## Beamodel

Finally used up something....
Shea What Deux


----------



## Lita

divachyk said:


> Lita, I have the green eco olive oil. Do you like the pink better? I've been using eco and avg to slick & smooth edges. It works but I prefer Bee Mine Curly Butter or HV Whipped Gelly.



divachyk Hi! I like the pink one..Olive is nice for a strong hold,but pink gives a hold with-out the crunch...My edges stayed slick back all day & moisturize,I had HH macademia soft butter under/sealed with Lace Naturals Ayurvedic oil..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Brownie518

Hey, ladies! I've been so busy at work so I really need to catch up.
I forgot I ordered from Mala...did anyone get a ship notice yet???

I might do a quick cowash tomorrow afternoon, and do my normal routine Saturday morning.


----------



## Lita

AveYou extended the sale 15% off until Aug 9th,12am..

*Code-AYPSS15

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## chebaby

hey ladies
i finished a curl junkie honey butta and curl junkie smoothing conditioner today.

my god-sister said she would do my briads for me 
she going to charge me $60 which i dont mind paying at all. thats better than $180 which it costs at the shop. i hope they come out cute because im real picky and will make her start over  she knows how i am lol.

im so tired of co washing every other day i need a break.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

Hey Girl! 

Lawd....You & them Braids!

Hey Ya'll  Oyin has 10% until August 9th Code = boingerific


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Used a little Hairveda's Green Tea Butter on Scalp.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I got a Jar of Oyin Sugar Berries in my Cart.  Can't decide whether I'll hit PayNah or not.erplexed

I have an unopened jar I haven't even used yet.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Hey Girl!
> 
> *Lawd....You & them Braids*!
> 
> Hey Ya'll Oyin has 10% until August 9th Code = boingerific


 you know i didnt forget about wanting them

i tried the soultanicals murumuru last night  i think i like it even more than the fluffalicious, how is that even possible.
then i used the knot sauce todday under the honey butta, only used a little cause its hard to get out the bottle and i aint that strong lol. so far so good. my hair is still damp though so we will see.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> I got a Jar of Oyin Sugar Berries in my Cart. Can't decide whether I'll hit PayNah or not.erplexed
> 
> I have an unopened jar I haven't even used yet.


 girl you betta get that sugar berries


----------



## IDareT'sHair

cherbaby

Is that durn Knot Sauce that hard to get out?  I know it's thick.  

I probably won't get SB's.  I have a jar already.  

I just wanna buy somethin'.  

And You know how that is.....


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518 @Lita @curlyhersheygirl @Golden75 @beautyaddict1913 chebaby Ltown

My Afroveda Shipped! Can You Beweave It?


----------



## Ltown

IDareT'sHair said:


> cherbaby
> 
> Is that durn Knot Sauce that hard to get out?  I know it's thick.
> 
> I probably won't get SB's.  I have a jar already.
> 
> I just wanna buy somethin'.
> 
> And You know how that is.....





IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518 @Lita @curlyhersheygirl @Golden75 @beautyaddict1913 chebaby Ltown
> 
> My Afroveda Shipped! Can You Beweave It?



IDareT'sHair, how long did you wait?  i found out my hv order was cancel because of paypal hold but that ok, i have alot of hv anyway and will catch the next sale.

I have knot sauce and its in a pump coming out no problems.


----------



## beautyaddict1913

Hello ladies! I ended up doing a pineapple on Sunday night and Monday night. Last night I massaged my scalp with Claudie's elixir (trying to force myself to use growth aids at least once per week). I moisturized with KBB super silky and put it in jumbo twists for bed. It looked decent enough to wear down. I was shocked lol. I got in from work late tonight so I'm having to cowash late. Going to use CJ Daily Fix and follow up with SSI Pomegranate. Daily Fix makes my hair so soft, its just hard to get out of the bottle! I don't like struggling to use products so that's a turn off for me! I'm going to leave in Anita Grant creamy latte and DM curl cream. I'm almost finished with both of those and I'm super excited. I know I'm in a good place in life when using up products is more exciting than buying lol.


----------



## Lita

Ynobe is having a back to school sale starting the 9th..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

L.A.C.E. Naturals 15% Flash Sale until Friday Code = *AUGFLSH*


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Ltown

I bought it last weekend August 3-4th.  Whenever the Sale 1st Started.

It's still going on........


----------



## CocoGlow

Lita

You've mentioned *Blue Roze Beauty* before ... 

Have you tried both the Cocoa Coffee Rhassoul Mask & the Strawberry Hibiscus Conditioner? 

If so, how do they compare to each other (is one more moisturizing, better slip, etc?) 

Do they smell like their names indicate? 

Are they at all comparable to Shea Moisture African Black Soap Purification Mask in any way? (I ask b/c they all have clay ingredients)

Thanks in advance sis! 

***ETA:* Anyone else can answer these questions too if they wish! Thanks


----------



## natura87

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Hey Girl!
> 
> Lawd....You & them Braids!
> 
> Hey Ya'll Oyin has 10% until August 9th Code = boingerific


 10% is an insult. I want some Shine and Define but not that much.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Hi divas. I got back from NH on Tuesday and I heading to NY tonight so I need to catch up.

I steamed today  with the pomade shop coffee conditioner and my hair just drank it up, awesome stuff.


IDareT'sHair that's awesome I may get some conditioner since she shipped so quickly.

divachyk I'll be out of town and may not get time to log on so you and DH have a Happy Anniversary on Saturday. May God continue to bless you both with many more happy years together.


----------



## Lita

Curl Mart 20% off on Curl Solutions products..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## chebaby

i used something in my hair today and obviously they dont mix well because my bathroom smelled like gas. i was running downstairs to check the stove and everything
i shampooed with cd black vanilla, conditioned with jane carter replenishing conditioner and then used DB shea butter lotion and DB cream gel and i dont know what it was but one product dont like the other chile. 
got me paranoid like i hope i dont smell like gas.

ii think it was the JC conditioner because that has a chemical smell anyway but ive used that before with no problem so i dont know what it was.

the DB gave me soft fluffy barely defined hair. whatever! im getting braids this weekend anyway. i cant take it no more.


----------



## Lita

NappyRina Hi! I'm in love with Blue Roze,it's beyond awesome..Much better then SM mask....This makes your hair fluffy/soft & full..

*I haven't tried the hibiscus..Yet,but I heard this one is more moisturizing...

It's my new staple...

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita

chebaby What? Smells like gas..Not good..Did you figure out,what product caused it.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## chebaby

Lita said:


> @chebaby What? Smells like gas..Not good..Did you figure out,what product caused it.
> 
> Happy Hair Growing!


 Lita, i have no idea which product did it but im scared to try any of these products again. i HONESTLY thought there was a gas leak or something. i called my mama and err thang but she was like what could be leaking in the bathroom and that when it dawned on me it must be a product. cause i didnt even smell it until after i got out the shower.
it was a strong smell too.erplexed


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518 @Lita @curlyhersheygirl @Golden75 @beautyaddict1913 chebaby Ltown
> 
> My Afroveda Shipped! Can You Beweave It?



So did mine!!!!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Hey Girlz!  Where Errbody at?  

Just massaged in my JBCO & HBCO mix.

Used up x1 Jamaican Mango & Lime JBCO (no-backups)


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> Hey Girlz!  Where Errbody at?
> 
> Just massaged in my JBCO & HBCO mix.
> 
> Used up x1 Jamaican Mango & Lime JBCO (no-backups)



IDareT'sHair

Hey T. 
I got my head soaking up some Haitian Castor oil right now. Peppermint pomade on my scalp.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518

Hey Ms. Lady!

I ordered a back ups of my L.A.C.E. Naturals (Bramhi & More Moisture). 

I just ordered a Spritz and a Hair Crème from Obia Naturals 50% Flash Sale. 

Never heard of this line. But willing to try it.
http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=...lO3E--KuF-Tm0ErKjA_aI6Q&bvm=bv.50500085,d.aWc


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> Hey Ms. Lady!
> 
> I ordered a back ups of my L.A.C.E. Naturals (Bramhi & More Moisture).
> 
> I just ordered a Spritz and a Hair Crème from Obia Naturals 50% Flash Sale.
> 
> Never heard of this line. But willing to try it.
> http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=www.obianaturals.com&source=web&cd=1&cad=rja&ved=0CCwQFjAA&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.obianaturalhair.com%2F&ei=ASwEUuuXM8yAygHWkoD4BQ&usg=AFQjCNG5LyNlO3E--KuF-Tm0ErKjA_aI6Q&bvm=bv.50500085,d.aWc



I have Lace on my wishlist. 
I think I might bust out the BV Smoothie. I need some smoothing. I'm about 7 weeks now.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@chebaby

I think it's the Jane Carter that Stanks.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair

Girl, have you checked that HH thread lately? Just wonderin'....

Anywayyyy...I feel like washing my hair right now. Maybe a quick cowash or something.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518

Gurl....You know I have read that.

I wanna cowash mine right now too. 

I'm soaking in 1/2 Haitian & 1/2 JBCO.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

I wanna Haul.  You see HTN has a 15% Sale on Sets.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair

What are you gonna cowash with???


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

Moist 24/7 OR..... Oyin Honey Hemp.  My Oyin is open.  

Moist 24/7 is not.  But I might open it.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> I wanna Haul.  You see HTN has a 15% Sale on Sets.


IDareT'sHair

Ha, yes, I was just checking my email and saw that. I will end up getting the set with the Oil and 12oz Lotion, and probably the SLS free cleanser one.  Not now, though. I'm good with HTN for now. 

I was going to get HVs protein conditioner but I forgot. Next time I get some Rinses, I'm going to get a bottle.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

You mean MoistPRO or.... Methi Set?


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> You mean MoistPRO or.... Methi Set?


IDareT'sHair

Yeah, MoistPRO, that's it. I used to love cowashing with that. I might get some Methi, too. I think I have a jar of the Step 2 somewhere.


----------



## divachyk

Hey curlyhersheygirl!!! Thank you Ltown for the anni wishes -- 15 years this Saturday. Yes'siree. 

Curly, I hope you had a great 17th anniversary last month. I pray your union is continuously blessed more and more each year. I apologize for missing it. I was stretched out in the gap around that time. However, you and mkd have a bday coming up if memory serves correct.


----------



## Lita

Cream & Coco-Shipped

Obai Naturals-Shipped..Dag,that was fast..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita

divachyk Happy Anniversary curlyhersheygirl Happy Anniversary to you as well..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Lita  What did you get from OBIA?  

Clawd......No wonder they didn't have nuffin' left.

I kept thinkin'.....they ain't got nothin' left

How long has that Sale been on?  I had never heard of them.


----------



## mkd

divachyk said:


> Hey curlyhersheygirl!!! Thank you @Ltown for the anni wishes -- 15 years this Saturday. Yes'siree.
> 
> Curly, I hope you had a great 17th anniversary last month. I pray your union is continuously blessed more and more each year. I apologize for missing it. I was stretched out in the gap around that time. However, you and @mkd have a bday coming up if memory serves correct.


Aww thanks divachyk  We do have a birthday!  I miss you guys.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> I think it's the Jane Carter that Stanks.


 it might beerplexed half the bottle is almost gone anyway.

today i co washed with cj rehab and cracked opened my new jar of honey butta and used that. i couldnt wait to co wash, that darcys stuff had my hair so dry this morning. the moisture only lasts one day because yesterday my hair was fine.

tomorrow my god-sister is doing my hair so tonight im going to steam with rehab, no shampoo, and then add a leave in, maybe one of the soultanicals products i dont know yet, and then braid my hair in a bunch of single braids, maybe like 12 or so. and let them dry over night. if they arent dry by the time she has to do my hair then i will blow dry it.

this whole time i keep the braids in(however long that is) im going to oil my scalp with jbco and jar o joe. and i will spray my scalp with HV hydrasilica.


----------



## Ltown

OMG, mkd, welcome back you were missed!

I got my NG, nothing else yet i'm gear up for the fall.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

mkd

Hey Stranger!!!!  

Welcome Back!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

Umm...My Guess = 2 Weeks Max!  For Da' Braids........

*I started to say a week*


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Umm...My Guess = 2 Weeks Max! For Da' Braids........
> 
> *I started to say a week*


  ye of little faith

im going to try and beat my record and go 2 months


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

2 whole months without using all them fabulous products???


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

Gurl....I wanna buy something Sooo bad!


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> 2 whole months without using all them fabulous products???


  i know. thats usually what gets me lol. i start finding products and start itching to use them.


IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Gurl....I wanna buy something Sooo bad!


 me too. you got me wanting more soultanicals. i think i like the murumuru better than the fluffalicious


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

Glad you're liking ST'icals?  

Did you ever figure out how to loosen up that knot Sauce? 

I have the 16oz with the pump, but if it's that 'thick' wondering how I'll get it out?

Sitting here steaming with Marie Dean Coffee & Kokum.  I forgot how much I loved this stuff.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Glad you're liking ST'icals?
> 
> Did you ever figure out how to loosen up that knot Sauce?
> 
> I have the 16oz with the pump, but if it's that 'thick' wondering how I'll get it out?
> 
> Sitting here steaming with Marie Dean Coffee & Kokum. I forgot how much I loved this stuff.


 no i havent used it since that day. but i may shake it to the top and then leave it sitting upside down.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

Imma re-stock on some Marie Dean.  I need to ask her when is the next Sale

I want:
Coffee & Kokum
Sweet Milk
Peach Syrup
Chamomile & Calendua

That's over a-Hunnen dollas!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Hopefully my Afroveda will come tomorrow.

Also waiting on:
LACE Naturals
OBIA Naturals
Liquid Gold


----------



## mkd

I'm still using cj exclusively. My steamer broke. I'm pissed and haven't bought another one because that one was like a year and a half.


----------



## divachyk

Just as the announcement comes that furlough was ending, I was getting good and ready to buy something hair related...welp, a visit to Pep Boys to get tires rotated resulted in being told I need new tires. There goes my little hair haul. Boo!


----------



## Lita

IDareT'sHair said:


> Lita  What did you get from OBIA?
> 
> Clawd......No wonder they didn't have nuffin' left.
> 
> I kept thinkin'.....they ain't got nothin' left
> 
> How long has that Sale been on?  I had never heard of them.



IDareT'sHair I orderd the Curl Hydration Spritz & Curl Moisture Cream..I've been eyeing Obai Naturals for a little while & heard good things/reviews..This sale was to good to pass up..A lot of stuff was gone..lol..It wasn't me this time.

*Sitting here with NG burdock mask Dc on 3hr,going to wash it out..


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Ltown

Hi ladies, anyone up don't know why I am? 
IDareT'sHair, did you order one of hydraterma set that's on sale?


----------



## Lita

Ltown I'm up,just finished washing/Dc my hair & I sealed it with Nubian Heritage-Honey & Black Seed conditioning cream..I plan on blow-drying & lite flat ion later today..Hair is in 6 braids pined to the back..So it can start to dry..Don't want to much heat on it.

*I spritz with Lace Naturals Ayurvedic mist..I think this is better as a 2nd day refresher..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

mkd 

Gurl....*sucks teef & rolls eyes* my Steamer broke & so did curlyhersheygirl .  

In fact, they both stop working days within each other.

I didn't take it too hard because I had it since 2008.  So, I was good.  Mad = but Good.

I think Ms. Curly had hers around the same amount of time you did.

i.had.to.replace.it.couldn't.do.without.it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ltown

Nah Girl.  I don't buy many "Sets" because there are always 1 or 2 things in 'em I don't want!

I do want some Hydratherma tho'.


----------



## Ltown

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Ltown
> 
> Nah Girl. I don't buy many "Sets" because there are always 1 or 2 things in 'em I don't want!
> 
> I do want some Hydratherma tho'.


 

IDareT'sHair,  I want hyrdatherma too and that 15% should be on everything, like you I don't want everything in the set either.


----------



## Beamodel

I have one more use left of SM Purification Masque. I will repurchase at some point but right now I have many other things to use up first.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel

The Purification Masque is probably the only thing I'll continue to purchase from this line.  And occasionally the Spritz.

I didn't care for the smell of the Anti-Breakage Masque and glad I only got 1 of those.  I have about 1/2 Jar left.  I'll hafta' figure out how to use it up.erplexed


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair

I agree. I hated the yellow label DC and the yellow label conditioner was ok. So was the shampoo. I dnt feel like trying anymore of the products. 

I did try the kids line for my son but I brought them bck and got him Camille rose almost Jai twisting.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel

I think the Anti-Breakage might be part of the Yucca line.  Not sure? erplexed 

I just know the Purification is the only thing I will continue to purchase.

The Hibiscus Spritz is also suppose to be pretty good.  

And I heard the Black Soap Shampoo was suppose to be pretty good too, but since I rarely shampoo, I've never thought about buying it.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair

I might look at the spritz. I cnt but any DC, cream moisturizers, cowashers or sealers. I have too much of that. But I dnt have a spritz. I've been diluting hair dew, using it as a spritz.


----------



## natura87

Beamodel said:


> I have one more use left of SM Purification Masque. I will repurchase at some point but right now I have many other things to use up first.


 

Walgreens has 2 for $ 16.99.




I might grab some too. Eventually. I have 2 but you can never have enough Purification Masque.


----------



## natura87

Beamodel said:


> @IDareT'sHair
> 
> I agree. I hated the yellow label DC and the yellow label conditioner was ok. So was *the shampoo*. I dnt feel like trying anymore of the products.
> 
> I did try the kids line for my son but I brought them bck and got him Camille rose almost Jai twisting.


 

This is a staple for me. I deal with the smell of the masque in the green tub, I like the green hair milk though. Just ran out though.


----------



## Lita

Didn't get any sleep last night...My neighbors was fighting on one end & the new neighbors decided to come out-side at 3:20am & play instruments/sing...With all this was happening ,a police car crashed into the back of a cab...Only in NYC....lol....My block is very quiet now..All these folks are sleeping.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita

Naturally Ameri is having a sale on selected items..Ends-Sunday the 11th..

Orderd-
*Fennugreek & Coconut Mask Dc
*Hemp & Marshmallow Hair Milk

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita

Finished-

*Naturalle Grow-Burdock Root Dc..No back-up's
*Naturalle Grow-Herbal Cleansing Co-Wash-No back-up's..This was my favorite co-wash..No longer available...Oh,well..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Lita  Funny Story about your Neighbors

I've always wanted to try Naturally Amari. 

Lemme go look at that right quick.


----------



## Lita

My Cream & Coco came today-Filled to the brim & smells like food..lol..
*CocoMallow co-wash fluff-the cream one..
*Caramel Creme Brule Dc Mask..

Free sample-Kola bar.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita

IDareT'sHair said:


> Lita  Funny Story about your Neighbors
> 
> I've always wanted to try Naturally Amari.
> 
> Lemme go look at that right quick.



IDareT'sHair I ask her a couple of questions yesterday & she responded pretty fast.....You know I'm a sucker for natural products..lol...

*Keep us posted if you buy anything..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita

IDareT'sHair Girl,my neighbors are crazy...The singing & guitar playing sealed my night..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Lita 

I'm having a problem getting down with the Shipping Cost.  *Boo Me*

Which is too bad (for me) because I've wanted 'several' things from her for a long time.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Lita 

That whole scene right up into the Cab crashing sounds like the neighborhood I use to live in.

Now I'm out in the Country. All that's out here are Deer, Skunks, Raccoons and other strange looking things.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Lita said:


> *My Cream & Coco came today-Filled to the brim *& smells like food..lol..
> *CocoMallow co-wash fluff-the cream one..
> **Caramel Creme Brule Dc Mask..*
> 
> Free sample-Kola bar.
> 
> Happy Hair Growing!


 
Lita

Now I wish I woulda' got some.  And I really wanted that Mask.


----------



## Beamodel

natura87 said:


> This is a staple for me. I deal with the smell of the masque in the green tub, I like the green hair milk though. Just ran out though.



natura87
I never tried the green one. I have tried the yucca milk. I think lol.


----------



## mkd

IDareT'sHair said:


> mkd
> 
> Gurl....*sucks teef & rolls eyes* my Steamer broke & so did curlyhersheygirl .
> 
> In fact, they both stop working days within each other.
> 
> I didn't take it too hard because I had it since 2008.  So, I was good.  Mad = but Good.
> 
> I think Ms. Curly had hers around the same amount of time you did.
> 
> i.had.to.replace.it.couldn't.do.without.it.



Are you serious? Come on salons r us.


----------



## Lita

IDareT'sHair said:


> Lita
> 
> I'm having a problem getting down with the Shipping Cost.  *Boo Me*
> 
> Which is too bad (for me) because I've wanted 'several' things from her for a long time.



IDareT'sHair What? You should pm her about that...My 2 things..$6 shipping.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Lita
> 
> That whole scene right up into the Cab crashing sounds like the neighborhood I use to live in.
> 
> Now I'm out in the Country. All that's out here are Deer, Skunks, Raccoons and other strange looking things.



IDareT'sHair Your lucky to be in the country..I'll take a deer any day...Over police chases..lol..

Cream & Coco will most likely have a sale around/before labor day..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Massaged in my JBCO & HBCO mix.


----------



## natura87

Lita said:


> IDareT'sHair Your lucky to be in the country..*I'll take a deer any day.*..Over police chases..lol..
> 
> Cream & Coco will most likely have a sale around/before labor day..
> 
> Happy Hair Growing!



I apparently get the best of both worlds.

I live in a mid sized city (surrounded by woods and reservations) and I can literally count the number of times deer have just walked down streets like "Yeah, I own this block. Who gon check me ?".


----------



## IDareT'sHair

natura87

Me too!  They are everywhere.  One crashed into my Sunroom Windows one night.  

I was surprised no Windows were broken. 

The Subdivision sent notes telling people NOT to put out salt blocks because they were eating the new shrubs & stick trees.

They also sent notes not to leave your small dogs/pets unattended because of Coyotes SMH.

Possums, Groundhogs, Deer, Raccoons, Skunks......It's a Regular Zoo.

Sometimes I do miss City Living.  I use to live Downtown.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Lita

I had the Fenugreek & Coconut DC'er and the Beer Rise and it was almost $7.00


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Pulled out my NG Peach & Ginger Detangler.  Smells good.  Hope I like it.

Especially since I have x2 bottles


----------



## natura87

IDareT'sHair said:


> natura87
> 
> Me too!  They are everywhere.  One crashed into my Sunroom Windows one night.
> 
> I was surprised no Windows were broken.
> 
> The Subdivision sent notes telling people NOT to put out salt blocks because they were eating the new shrubs & stick trees.
> 
> They also sent notes not to leave your small dogs/pets unattended because of Coyotes SMH.
> 
> Possums, Groundhogs, Deer, Raccoons, Skunks......It's a Regular Zoo.
> 
> Sometimes I do miss City Living.  I use to live Downtown.




It's crazy. I was just doing my daily walk after work and the deer just walks on by and walks into someones backyard like it was no big deal. The have acclimated to city life, they stop and let cars pass. What kind of ratchet deer do I have up here!! Then there are the Canadian geese at my job that hiss at me like I'm invading their space.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@natura87

Let's not discuss them Ig'nant Geese. They skrait up ig'nant.

A Group of them are across the road errr mornin'. Squawkin'. It must be water over there & it's still undeveloped.erplexed


----------



## natura87

IDareT'sHair said:


> natura87
> 
> Let's not discuss them Ig'nant Geese.   They skrait up ig'nant.
> 
> A Group of the are across the road errr mornin'.  Squawkin'. It must be water over there & it's still undeveloped.erplexed



They dont respect boundaries at all.There is a small pond in front of my job, and a little hill. When I get off the bus I have to walk through this area. These geese dont play. They will pester me until I get to the door, like  "Why are you walking so slow? Hurry up!! What are you doing here again!!". In March there were a few adults and a bunch of babies, now they are full grown and can take me down.Oh and there is a turkey too. I told my boss if I dont come in one day she'll know what happened to me.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

natura87

A Turkey????  Gurl...You Got me Beat on that one.

One night.  My Front Porch was covered with small Frogs.  They were real little like the size of those pet turtles.  *eew*

But they started hopping away when I turned the light on to let my Friend out.

He was talking about picking up some & taking them back to the Hood.  I was like: Boy-Bye....


----------



## natura87

IDareT'sHair said:


> natura87
> 
> A Turkey????  Gurl...You Got me Beat on that one.
> 
> One night.  My Front Porch was covered with small Frogs.  They were real little like the size of those pet turtles.  *eew*
> 
> But they started hopping away when I turned the light on to let my Friend out.
> 
> He was talking about picking up some & taking them back to the Hood.  I was like: Boy-Bye....



Yes, a turkey!!! I found that out when it scared my boss half to death. Just staring her down in the window. It was a full grown turkey!!

Frogs!! Hahaha! That I havent seen yet!!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@natura87

I would love to see a Turkey!....  Seriously.


----------



## Brownie518

natura87

There are wild turkeys in the woods behind my house...Girl, they are HUGE!! They've scared me a couple of times!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

natura87

I had a Garden Snake in my Garage.  I Freaked out.  

I thought it was a Rope.  And when I bent down to pick it up...it started moving.

I took my snow shovel & killed it.  The YTE Folks at work said: _why didn't you just scoop it up with the shovel & throw it back out in the grass????_

That though never occurred to me.  That was the furthest thing from my mind.


----------



## natura87

Brownie518 IDareT'sHair

It was huge, it looked full grown!! It had its back feathers all spread out like it was going to fight. I'm just glad there was  thick glass in between me and the turkey. I like turkey's cooked, not in my face.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

Hey Girl. 

My AV did not come.  Did yours???


----------



## natura87

I need to wash my hair. I am on a 10 day puff. Its soft, but it needs to be washed.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

natura87

Um..Yeah...Gone & knock that Puff out Girl! 

You coulda' been DCi'ng by now!


----------



## natura87

IDareT'sHair said:


> natura87
> 
> Um..Yeah...Gone & knock that Puff out Girl!
> 
> You coulda' been DCi'ng by now!



I'm being lazy until 7:43 Monday morning!! This is my time!!


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair

Yeah, my AV came today. I haven't opened it yet, though. I will in the morning after work. I can't wait to try those oils.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

*Rolls Eyes* My 1st AV Order was in my Box.  

When I checked my mail earlier yesterday, it wasn't out there.  When you said yours came...

I went back and looked at my Tracking Info and it said "Delivered" So I looked again & it was out there.

I'm still waiting in one more order from her.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Used up: x1 Liquid Gold's Ginger Hair Crème.  

No back ups here, but x2 on the way.


----------



## Lita

IDareT'sHair said:


> Brownie518
> 
> Hey Girl.
> 
> My AV did not come.  Did yours???



IDareT'sHair Brownie518 My AV didn't even shipp..Still waiting for a notice.

*One of the many reasons,I stopped ordering from her..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita

natura87 said:


> I apparently get the best of both worlds.
> 
> I live in a mid sized city (surrounded by woods and reservations) and I can literally count the number of times deer have just walked down streets like "Yeah, I own this block. Who gon check me ?".



natura87 Lol..I wish a deer would come around here & run some people off..lol..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Lita

My 2nd order did not come. 

I just knew she would put them in the same box, since I ordered them a day apart. erplexed 

But she didn't.

So....You read about all the Critters we have out here in the Country!


----------



## Ltown

Butternbar 20% sale Monday only code:  MONDAY813


----------



## Lita

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Lita
> 
> My 2nd order did not come.
> 
> I just knew she would put them in the same box, since I ordered them a day apart. erplexed
> 
> But she didn't.
> 
> So....You read about all the Critters we have out here in the Country!



IDareT'sHair I love the country..I'm a country/city girl..The city is more of a work/entertain..Country-Relax/Enjoy..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita

I decided not to blow-dry..Instead,I air dried for two days,now I'm going to do a lite flat ion..

*Had to buy more flexi rods..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Waiting On:

LACE Naturals
OBIA Naturals
Afroveda


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair

You been using up stuff, haven't you??? That's good!! I've got about two more uses each of Kahve leave in and SSI Moisture Mist. 

I'm not waiting on anything now... I'm sure working on a nice wish list, though.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518

Hey Ms. Lady!

Yeah...And I've got a nice Wish-List going on myself up in through here.

Will use b.a.s.k. Whiskey-Vanilla on Tuesday.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

Will be doing a T/U at the end of the month, so trying to prep for that.  

Trying the get it all in.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair

I plan to use that Whiskey Soak again the week of the 22nd. Good stuff.
I think this week I want to get back to some SD Razz.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518

So are folks using SD Razz as a Protein? 

Imma see how it compares to AV's Ashlii. 

Whenever I get around to using my Jar. Waiting on that *10% *so I re-up.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

Have you had a chance to open/smell your AV Oils yet?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

Carol's Daughter is on HSN.  I still haven't seen a Deal as good as our BV Smooves last year!


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> Have you had a chance to open/smell your AV Oils yet?


IDareT'sHair

No, I haven't heard of anyone using the Razz as protein. I love that stuff!! I think I have 2 jars left now...

I opened my AV oils. The Kalahari Rose smells like rose, and I don't like rose scent at all. It seems to have faded (yes, I used some today ), thank goodness. The Burdock one I don't remember a scent on that one really.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

My Kalahari smells like a light Bergamont?  I don't remember a Rose scent at all.  That's the Watermelon one right?

And the Burdock Root one doesn't have an offensive smell either.  I love those Oils.

She got that thing Oil down.  Next time I will get the Methika one.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> *Carol's Daughter is on HSN. I still haven't seen a Deal as good as our BV Smooves last year!*


 
Brownie518

It was on last night too!  I wanted to see if she'd come back with something Outrageous like that BV Smoove.

I wanted some Tui or something if it was going to be one of those Deals.  The Healthy Hair Butter is $9.90 + $3.95 Shipping.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair

I'll have to check my folder and see when they put that on sale or clearance or whatever they called it. That BV Smoove deal can't be beat. 

I loove the Methika oil. I got that one, too. I think I'll end up loving that Kalahari one, too. I'm going to try the Burdock later this week.


----------



## Brownie518

I won a coupon from HSN and I want to get that Monoi set with the shampoo, conditioner, and oil when it's back in stock. I just checked and my Anti Breakage is sold out. I would have gotten two more of those joints.


----------



## Lita

Brownie518 Congrats,on your coupon win...

Happy Hair Growing?


----------



## Lita

Finished-
*RedKen Extream (ion) heat protectent..Took 4yrs.yes 4..That's how much I don't use heat on my hair..No back-up,No repurchase..

*Matrix-Holding spray...No repurchase.

Today,I brought ICE blow-dry/flat ion,heat protectent mist..Not bad,it removed tangles/snags.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita

I wish Curl Mart carried Qhemet & BF products..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## chebaby

hey ladies

so my god-sister did my hair saturday. she is amazing. it took her only 4 to 5 hours to give me butt length braids. and they look as good as if i would have gone to the shop. she charged me $50 because i purchased 12 packs of hair and we only used 7 so she took the rest of the hair and took $10 off.

i oiled my scalp saturday and sunday with jar of joe and today i used extra dark jbco. im also going to pull out that ayurvedic oil T sent me.

i deep conditioned with curl rehab before letting it air dry in twists before she braided. and then i only had to blow dry a little with the tention method and brush it out with the denman. easy peasy.

with all that said, these brsaids are SUPER heavy. i feel like im carrying 2 basket balls on my head


----------



## BrownBetty

Hey ladies!

I am still using the design essentials strengthening treatment.  I'm 9 months post relaxer.  I've been slowly cutting the relaxed ends.  I have a partial weave in, first time ever.  I don't know how I feel about it.  It looks good though. I think I am going to get braids next.


I've been using elucence and it has been good.  I am going to buy mizani thermasmooth con, serum, and spray, and Jane Carter butter.  I have rosewater that I plan on spraying on my scalp and roots.


Anyone ever use rosewater?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby  I bet they are so cute and heavy!  ....

Hopefully, you'll do a Video on them before you take them down in 5, 4, 3, 2.........


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@BrownBetty I didn't know you were "Transitioning?" 

I just said something about buying some Rose Water in the Coffee, Tea. Ayurvedic Thread.

Haven't tried it.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby I bet they are so cute and heavy! ....
> 
> Hopefully, you'll do a Video on them before you take them down in 5, 4, 3, 2.........


 im going to do a video on them she put her foot in these braids

girl i got my fingers crossed that i keep these braids in for 2 months. or three


----------



## BrownBetty

IDareT'sHair said:


> @BrownBetty I didn't know you were "Transitioning?"
> 
> I just said something about buying some Rose Water in the Coffee, Tea. Ayurvedic Thread.
> 
> Haven't tried it.



I didn't either, lol.  I quit my hairdresser of 10 years over some jacked up mess she did.  I didn't trust anyone else to do a touch up so it kinda just happened.

I will check the thread, thx!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@BrownBetty that sounded like my Salon experience. 

I am still Relaxed tho'. I wish I could do my own T/U. 

I tried, but failed miserably every time.erplexed


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

I'm giving you x3 weeks Max. 

Hunntty, sorry, but I just don't see x2 months....

If you make x1 FULL Month, it will be a Miracle.

What the folks at work say?


----------



## natura87

Finally tried Curl Junkie's Deep Fix yesterday


----------



## Beamodel

Used up Shea Moisture Purification Masque


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> I'm giving you x3 weeks Max.
> 
> Hunntty, sorry, but I just don't see x2 months....
> 
> If you make x1 FULL Month, it will be a Miracle.
> 
> What the folks at work say?


 ill bet you a whole basket of ORS 

everybody likes it. they keep asking me if its heavy and im like heck yea it must look heavy since they keep asking.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *ill bet you a whole basket of ORS *
> 
> *everybody likes it. they keep asking me if its heavy and im like heck yea it must look heavy since they keep asking*.


 
@chebaby

Ok.... But only if we can bet 1/2 ORS & 1/2 Doo-Gro.

Watch them Edges with all them heavy braids.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

natura87

Yes.....

It's quite Delicious.  Glad you enjoyed it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel said:


> *Used up Shea Moisture Purification Masque*


 
Beamodel

And so...you hafta' say whether you have any back-ups and if it is a Repurchase.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

I meant to say:  "WATCH" them Edges.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Ok.... But only if we can bet 1/2 ORS & 1/2 Doo-Gro.
> 
> What them Edges with all them heavy braids.


 doo gro you pushin it. at least ORS gets a little respect but you right my edges will probably need it lol.

i told her girl i like my edges so be easy. her heavy handed self with braiding just as tight as the africans. but they didnt stay that tight. i think she was just trying to grip my hair cause i put a ton of juicy on it gotta keep the hair moisturized.


----------



## natura87

IDareT'sHair said:


> natura87
> 
> Yes.....
> 
> It's quite Delicious.  Glad you enjoyed it.




I've had it for about 2 year but never used it becuase I hate the smell.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair said:


> Beamodel
> 
> And so...you hafta' say whether you have any back-ups and if it is a Repurchase.



IDareT'sHair
My bad. No back up however it will be a repurchase once I use up more stuff first. 

Next on my list is trying to use up SSI Avocado. I have abt 8 oz left frm my 16 oz bottle.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel

Are you liking the SSI Avocado?


----------



## Beamodel

natura87 said:


> Finally tried Curl Junkie's Deep Fix yesterday



natura87
I forgot I have this in my stash. Might try this on my next wash day.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

natura87

Which one did you get?  The Strawberry Ice Crème or the Coconut Gardenia?


----------



## natura87

IDareT'sHair said:


> natura87
> 
> Which one did you get?  The Strawberry Ice Crème or the Coconut Gardenia?



Strawberry Ice Cream


It smells like Banana Bubblegum


----------



## IDareT'sHair

natura87

I'd rather have that one than the Coconut Gardenia.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel

Don't Open Nothing Else!


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair said:


> Beamodel
> 
> Are you liking the SSI Avocado?




IDareT'sHair
It's ok for me. I like HV Moist 24/7 better though. I think it's bc SSI Avocado has aloe in it and my hair isn't too fond of aloe.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

I can send you some _Dr. Miracles_ after you take them out!


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair said:


> Beamodel
> 
> Don't Open Nothing Else!



IDareT'sHair

Lol, I know but I do need a lil shot of protein. I still have that Natures Ego DC opened but I think I'm gonna give that one away.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel said:


> @IDareT'sHair
> 
> Lol, I know but I do need a lil shot of protein. *I still have that Natures Ego DC opened but I think I'm gonna give that one away.*


 
Beamodel

What's wrong with it? 

I was saving this.  Is it bad?erplexed


----------



## natura87

IDareT'sHair said:


> natura87
> 
> I'd rather have that one than the Coconut Gardenia.



It smells okay. I want it in a tub.


----------



## Brownie518

Hey, ladies! What's goin on? Im here at work, of course. 

IDareT'sHair - i saw your email...No boxes all month. *sigh* Killin' me!!!


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair said:


> Beamodel
> 
> What's wrong with it?
> 
> I was saving this.  Is it bad?erplexed



IDareT'sHair
It's ok but I won't be repurchasing it. I have better protein type conditioners. Tht coconut thing I got from her too was originally creamy and now it's brick hard looking. It's in my pile of give away stuff.


----------



## Brownie518

When I get off work Wednesday morning, I'm going to soak with one of those Afroveda oils I just got. Not sure which yet. My DC will be SD Razzberry 

I've been using CD Healthy Hair butter this week. I don't like the smell of that stuff but it works so good for me.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> I can send you some _Dr. Miracles_ after you take them out!


  no and thank you.


----------



## Lita

Daufe Naturals-Having up to 70% off on selected items/free shipping on some too..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita

Brownie518 said:


> Hey, ladies! What's goin on? Im here at work, of course.
> 
> IDareT'sHair - i saw your email...No boxes all month. *sigh* Killin' me!!!



Brownie518 I'm still waiting on my shipping notice from AV..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Lita

Morning Ms. Lita!

Are the Duafe Prices already marked at 70% and is there a Code for the Free Shipping?


----------



## SimJam

Hay laydeeez.

Im back .... heeheee
took a hiatus from the board, been using up my products and tryin to stay away from temptation


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@chebaby

Hi Che-Lady! How's the Hunnen pound braids today?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Okay..... So @beautyaddict1913 SerjicalStrike @mkd @SimJam Finally Came Home


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Sitting here with b.a.s.k.'s Whiskey-Vanilla Repairative Hair "Soak". 

Will definitely re-up next Sale or BF *whichever comes first* 

I have about 1/3 Jar left & x1 unopened back up.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Hi Che-Lady! How's the Hunnen pound braids today?


 
omg still so heavy. my neck is going crazy. im going to go in the bathroom at work and change my hair style because this one aint working. my neck is so stressed lol. i did a huge french braid down the middle of my head. i see people with dreads do it all the time.
anyway it going it a bun on the top of my head or half up half down. its not heavy when it all down, only when its all grouped together.

i oiled my scalp with jbco this morning cause my scalp sucks up oil. i never noriced that before but i need to put something on my scalp every day.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@chebaby

Won't or Doesn't the Oil loosen the Braids? 

Girl, I don't know nothing about no Braids...I'm just guessing...


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Won't or Doesn't the Oil loosen the Braids?
> 
> Girl, I don't know nothing about no Braids...I'm just guessing...


 no i dont think oil loosens braids but i think water does. when i got braids last year and they were super tight i sprayed some HV hydrasilica on it and it loosened pretty fast. my co worker was like dont spray  nothing on it cause theyll get loose. i was like that what i want
these arent that tight, and they are big, but they are so heavy.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> no i dont think oil loosens braids but i think water does. when i got braids last year and they were super tight i sprayed some HV hydrasilica on it and it loosened pretty fast. my co worker was like dont spray nothing on it cause theyll get loose. i was like that what i want
> these arent that tight, and they are big, *but they are so heavy.*


 
chebaby

I'm over here cracking up.....And Finna change to x2 Weeks.  

Didn't I say x3 weeks - x1 Month?  

Ummm...I might switch that to 2 Weeks MAX.

Well this will give you some time to use your Oils.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

I'm sitting here Steaming in some Ashlii Amala Red Raspberry DC'er.  

I love that stuff. 

And it ain't even thick, but I love, love, love it!


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> I'm over here cracking up.....And Finna change to x2 Weeks.
> 
> Didn't I say x3 weeks - x1 Month?
> 
> Ummm...I might switch that to 2 Weeks MAX.
> 
> Well this will give you some time to use your Oils.


  at you changing your time limit. i still say 2 months


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> I'm sitting here Steaming in some Ashlii Amala Red Raspberry DC'er.
> 
> I love that stuff.
> 
> And it ain't even thick, but I love, love, love it!


 that and kbb mask are the thinnest but best deep conditioners ever and SM purification is kinda thin too and i love that.


----------



## Lita

IDareT'sHair said:


> Lita
> 
> Morning Ms. Lita!
> 
> Are the Duafe Prices already marked at 70% and is there a Code for the Free Shipping?



IDareT'sHair Hi! The items that are 70% off is marked as/free shipping next to it.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita

Jessie Curl free shipping on any purchase,next 48hrs..

*Code-FSJN48296

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> that and kbb mask are the thinnest but best deep conditioners ever and SM purification is kinda thin too and i love that.


 
@chebaby

Darcy's is another one of the Thin Greats! 

Lawd....I love that stuff. 

If I had to make a list of my favs, I guess I would also have to divide them up between Thick & Thin too. 

I'd probably have at least 5-6 different Categories i.e. Scent, Ingredients, Thick/Thin  

I can see it now.

My thinner ones would be (no particular order):
Darcy;'s
Afroveda
KBB
Cathy Howse UBH
SM Purafication
AE Garlic


----------



## Lita

My Kizuri shipped..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## natura87

Finger detangling and twisting my hair with the Eden Body Works line. I am using the Coconut Shea Leave in Conditioner and the All Natural Curl Defining Creme. No need to repurchase anytime soon becuase I am barely making a dent and I have backups.  I love the smell, consistency and texture.


----------



## Lita

Products arrived-

*Kizuri-Love fast shipping...This shipped on Monday,today is Wednesday.

*Obai Naturals-The spritz feels great on my scalp/not sticky..Love the smell..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Darcy's is another one of the Thin Greats!
> 
> Lawd....I love that stuff.
> 
> If I had to make a list of my favs, I guess I would also have to divide them up between Thick & Thin too.
> 
> I'd probably have at least 5-6 different Categories i.e. Scent, Ingredients, Thick/Thin
> 
> I can see it now.
> 
> My thinner ones would be (no particular order):
> Darcy;'s
> Afroveda
> KBB
> *Cathy Howse UBH*
> SM Purafication
> AE Garlic


  lawd i forgot all about cathy howse. she still making products?
i cant lie when i first started taking care of my relaxed hair. that conditioner was the bomb.com


got my mom to grease my scalp today with jar of joe my mom is heavy handed so my scalp should stay moisturized for the next couple days
and i put my hair up in this huge bun that looks like a crown(at least to me it does)


----------



## robot.

I want to try that HH dark honey but I'm on a no buy.


----------



## robot.

natura87 said:


> Finger detangling and twisting my hair with the Eden Body Works line. I am using the Coconut Shea Leave in Conditioner and the All Natural Curl Defining Creme. No need to repurchase anytime soon becuase I am barely making a dent and I have backups.  I love the smell, consistency and texture.



That cream was on my list but I'm trying to behave.  Are you on twitter btw?


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Hey divas its been awhile I missed y'all.

I'm going to purchase some more of that Ayurvedic butter from Ynobe. That stuff is great very moisturizing with no greasy feel . My hair is so light and fluffy I wish she offered it in 8oz.


----------



## natura87

robot. said:


> That cream was on my list but I'm trying to behave.  Are you on twitter btw?



Nope. I've thought about it in the past but decided not too.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Lita

My OBIA Shipped and also my LACE Naturals


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

 Che = 

I bet that Jar Of Joe felt good

I love that Cathy Howse UBH.  I wonder if she ever has Sales?  

I want another Bottle.  But I'd like to have a little discount.  

I've bought x3.  

I am holding on to my last one for Dear Life.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Che =
> 
> I bet that Jar Of Joe felt good
> 
> I love that Cathy Howse UBH. I wonder if she ever has Sales?
> 
> I want another Bottle. But I'd like to have a little discount.
> 
> I've bought x3.
> 
> I am holding on to my last one for Dear Life.


 yes girl it felt so good i dont think my scalp has ever felt this good.

yea i remember that conditioner being the bomb. dont know about sales though.

i remember i purchased a spray for her too but i dont think i ever used it. knowing how i never throw anything away its probably somewhere in the house


----------



## chebaby

robot and natura making me want that eden coconut stuff. i had it in my hand last time i went to the bss but then put it down. actually i had a lot of stuff in my hand and put it back trying to hold off on going crazy buying stuff but everything looks so good.

i think next time i go back not only will i get my eden stuff but ill get a alikay spray for my braids.

and before i take these braids out i will purchase  kinky curly come clean, kbb mask and SM purification. cause thats what i plan to use when i take them down and steam


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> robot and natura making me want that eden coconut stuff. i had it in my hand last time i went to the bss but then put it down. *actually i had a lot of stuff in my hand and put it back* trying to hold off on going crazy buying stuff but everything looks so good.
> 
> ithink next time i go back not only will i get my eden stuff but ill get a alikay spray for my braids.
> 
> and before i take these braids out i will purchase kinky curly come clean, kbb mask and SM purification. cause thats what i plan to use when i take them down and steam


 
chebaby

This right here cracked me up.  

Make sure you keep that Receipt after you buy that Eden...in case you gotta take it back *cough*


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> Hey divas its been awhile I missed y'all.
> 
> *I'm going to purchase some more of that Ayurvedic butter from Ynobe. That stuff is great very moisturizing with no greasy feel . My hair is so light and fluffy *I wish she offered it in 8oz.


 
curlyhersheygirl

Pusha!  I just bought a Jar. .... 

They have FREE SHIPPING until August 31st.  (No Code Necessary)


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> This right here cracked me up.
> 
> Make sure you keep that Receipt after you buy that Eden...in case you gotta take it back *cough*


 lol at you trying to give me a hint. what you heard? go on and spill them beans.

its only $10 anyway. lets hope it doesnt suck.


----------



## chebaby

that ayurveda butter sounds good. but so far i dont think theres a butter on the earth better than that naturalista juicy. shoot, i dont mind paying $25 for that. in fact i need to reup on that too cause im almost out and i also use it on my mom when doing her braids.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

You Do Love that durn Naturalista Juicy don't you?


----------



## Brownie518

Hey ladies. Just finished spending time with family. About to wash my hair soon.

IDareT'sHair. Did you order from Duafe ? Is that the name?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518

No...but I wanted some things.erplexed I wanted a Discount.


----------



## SimJam

Hay laydeez. I just saw on FB that Oyin has a new product boing. Anyone try it yet? 

I just washed my mini twists with HQS coconut lime then rinsed out with HV moist pro.  Finished up with HV whipped ends under some sunflower oil. 

Hoping my hair will dry as soft as it feels right now.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> You Do Love that durn Naturalista Juicy don't you?


  i more than love it. i feel like she made it specifically for me


----------



## IDareT'sHair

*KOMAZA HAIR CARE 25% Friday Only!  Code = SUMMER*


----------



## Lita

IDareT'sHair I used Obai's spritz & moisture cream before I left the house..My hair is nice/soft..Putting my scarf on for bed...The moisture cream is very smooth,easily absorbed..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## robot.

Is this what you guys are talking about? http://www.artfire.com/ext/shop/studio/juicyleavein


----------



## Lita

Lace Naturals-Shipped..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

robot.

Yes Ro!  That's Naturalista.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

*BEE MINE "Back To School" 20% Code = 2013BTS*

*FRIDAY through SUNDAY*


----------



## divachyk

IDareT'sHair said:


> *BEE MINE "Back To School" 20% Code = 2013BTS*
> 
> *FRIDAY through SUNDAY*


 
Thanks T! I need some curly butter for these edges / nape.


----------



## robot.

IDareT'sHair said:


> robot.
> 
> Yes Ro!  That's Naturalista.



It looks really good! But I'm so wary of anything with glycerin in it since I wear my hair stretched.


----------



## Brownie518

Hey ladies!


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> curlyhersheygirl
> 
> Pusha!  I just bought a Jar. ....
> 
> They have FREE SHIPPING until August 31st.  (No Code Necessary)



IDareT'sHair  You know how we do but I think you'll like it. I emailed her about offering it in 8oz and she said she'll let me know.

I'll be using the moringa green tea mask tomorrow so I'll let y'all know how it was.


----------



## Lita

Brownie518 said:


> Hey ladies!



Brownie518 Hey!

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita

curlyhersheygirl said:


> IDareT'sHair  You know how we do but I think you'll like it. I emailed her about offering it in 8oz and she said she'll let me know.
> 
> I'll be using the moringa green tea mask tomorrow so I'll let y'all know how it was.



curlyhersheygirl Please keep us posted,re Moringa tea mask...Texture & all..Thanks!

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My Ginger Pomade came!


----------



## beautyaddict1913

Hello ladies! I know that you all are sleep but I've been doing well in focusing on products. I didn't plan on getting anymore weave until after Christmas but I have an upcoming event for Labor Day weekend and I want weave! I will probably wear that hair til Thanksgiving too! I hoped to get more accomplished by Black Friday but oh well!! 

This morning before work I co-cleansed with CJ Daily Fix, co-washed with SSI Pomegranate, sealed with Anita Grant Latte, moisturized w/ Shea Moisture smoothie, and applied Donna Marie curl cream. That combo of Anita Grant and SheaMoisture is the truth! It makes my hair soooo soft! I'm def getting more of both for Black Friday!!


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

OK divas here's my review of Ynobe shop's Moringa & green tea conditioning mask

The fragrance is very light floral but "clean" scented. It's very faint and doesn't linger.
The texture is lotion like and spreads very easily with adequate slip. There's also some tiny herb bits; I'm guessing that's the moringa powder.

Now onto the performance. 
To give an acurate review I steamed as usual for 1hr with it and my son DC'd with it under a plastic cap for 30mins. He also skipped oil rinsing where as I didn't and we both got  similar results. Our hair was very soft, shiny and frizz free. Since I steamed the conditioner was almost totally absorbed but not as much for my son. After application we weren't sure it would perform to our liking but once it stayed on for awhile you saw and felt the difference in your hair. Then once you rinsed the results were undeniable. This is a definite repurchase for me and I'm hoping she starts offering this in 16oz as she does with the amla DC.


----------



## Lita

curlyhersheygirl What a great review..Thanks! 

*I normally Dc for over an 1hr,unless I'm in a rush...I'll most likely use a heat cap with it..Miss the steamer..Must replace soon.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Lita NP glad it was helpful  I think it performs great and any added heat will only enhance the performance.


----------



## Lita

Gaisie Body Essentials-Shipped..That was fast..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl

Good Review Ms. Curly. 

Now I will re-up on another Jar.  I reupped on the Amala & the Silky Shea, but only had x1 of the Green Tea.  

Now I'll get another one.  It had a _'meh'_ review from her website or YT.  Can remember which?

Somebody didn't care for Bel Nouvo's Jamaican & Haitian CO DC'er and I love it.  

And can't wait to re-up on a 16 ounce.  I still have x1 8 ounce left.  

I want to look at some other stuff 1st & her Free Ship last until August 31st.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ummm....My Komaza Shipped!  I ordered it about 9:30 this morning.


----------



## Lita

Just spritz with Soultincals wrappers delight & rubbed some Ynobe silky Shea on the length..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Brownie518

Curly, thanks for that review. I can't wait to try that DC.

I'm trying to decide if I will get some Komaza...


----------



## Lita

IDareT'sHair You know,Kizuri & Komaza don't play..

*I ordered from Gaisie Body essentials late Thursday/early Friday it shipped..can't wait to try G.B.E...

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita

I'll be ordering more Ynobe by the 31st..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

Komaza Extended their Sale until tomorrow.  Code = Summer 25%...


----------



## Lita

Who else field out info, to sample new Soultincals products (as) a tester?

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Lita Brownie518

I've been scrounging around all evening looking for something else to buy.  

I had some CoilyKinks in a Cart & took it ot, then I had some Soultanical Oils and backed that out.

Then I had some Naturelle Grow (which by the way is offering 8ozs on the Honey Balm) backed that out...

Maybe I should do an AveYou Cart. 

I want something exciting! Like b.a.s.k. or that 10% from Silk Dreams


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My 2nd Afroveda Shipped.  I need to pull out my AV Ginger Root Pomade.


----------



## Brownie518

Lita said:


> I'll be ordering more Ynobe by the 31st..
> 
> Happy Hair Growing!



Me too...I want more Silky Shea and DCs...


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Lita Brownie518
> 
> I've been scrounging around all evening looking for something else to buy.
> 
> I had some CoilyKinks in a Cart & took it ot, then I had some Soultanical Oils and backed that out.
> 
> Then I had some Naturelle Grow (which by the way is offering 8ozs on the Honey Balm) backed that out...
> 
> Maybe I should do an AveYou Cart.
> 
> I want something exciting! Like b.a.s.k. or that 10% from Silk Dreams



IDareT'sHair

You are funny! 
I did the same with Naturelle (Mango Coconut DC) and Hairitage (Soft Coconut Marshmallow) and just left my carts.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

Am I Lyin'?....

Yeah...I backed everything out.  I need to just make an AveYou Cart & just be done with it.

That way I can get a Variety of Stuff & pay a Dolla to Ship it and it comes fast.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

Have you tried all your AV Oils yet?  

Next Sale I'll re-up on the Ginger Root Pomade.  I like to keep a Jar of that in my Stash.  Using my last one now.erplexed

Ayurvedically Wonderful Ingredients


----------



## Lita

Brownie518 IDareT'sHair I'm thinking about an AveYou cart....

*They ship fast too..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> Brownie518
> 
> Am I Lyin'?....
> 
> Yeah...I backed everything out.  I need to just make an AveYou Cart & just be done with it.
> 
> That way I can get a Variety of Stuff & pay a Dolla to Ship it and it comes fast.



IDareT'sHair

LOL, nah you right!!

I love both those AV oils. I think the Kalahari Rose especially will be a new favorite. I will definitely be getting more.


----------



## Lita

I need Qhemet to have a nice sale..ASAP..Love the CCTDG

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Lita

What are you thinking about getting from AveYou?  If I made an AveYou cart, I'd probably get:

HTN
Camille Rose


----------



## Lita

IDareT'sHair said:


> Lita
> 
> What are you thinking about getting from AveYou?  If I made an AveYou cart, I'd probably get:
> 
> HTN
> Camille Rose



IDareT'sHair I've been wanting to try Etwein Coture hair cream..I know,just butcher the name...lol..AveYou

*Think I'll save the code for curl mart to get CR co-wash..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita

I wish AveYou & Curl Mart would carry-Qhemet,Kizuri,Naturelle Grow..Etc..Would be nice.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Hey divas

For those of you who will be ordering from Ynobe shop don't forget to also use "BACK2SCHOO13" to save 10% in addition to the free shipping . I think you can only use it once though.

Lita I signed up to be a tester. I'm hoping it's a cleansing conditioner.

My BF list is shrinking. Right now it's just MD, HV, SSI and CJ. If they have decent labor day sales I may not need to get anything hair related on BF.


----------



## natura87

Lita said:


> Who else field out info, to sample new Soultincals products (as) a tester?
> 
> Happy Hair Growing!





I did.


----------



## Lita

*Lace Naturals-Came

*Gaisie Body Essentials-Came

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita

IDareT'sHair Kizuri-Coconut Mango leave-in pairs well with everything..Soft hair,It keeps the hair moisturize under Soultincals curl glaze..No frizz,no crunch..

*Shea Moisture-Curl Hibiscus co-wash is my new love...Hair is very soft/detangle/silky..Wish the bottle was bigger.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita

curlyhersheygirl Can't wait to test Soultincals products...

*Hope it's a nice leave-in or co-wash..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Lita

I haven't checked my mail yet but I hope my LACE is out there.


----------



## Lita

IDareT'sHair said:


> Lita
> 
> I haven't checked my mail yet but I hope my LACE is out there.



IDareT'sHair Lace Naturals Brahmi Dc is the bizness..Yep..Have to re-up on the large size..Talk about slip,Slip,SLIP...Going on & rinsing out....Didn't leave it on long either..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Brownie518

Lita said:


> IDareT'sHair Lace Naturals Brahmi Dc is the bizness..Yep..Have to re-up on the large size..Talk about slip,Slip,SLIP...Going on & rinsing out....Didn't leave it on long either..
> 
> Happy Hair Growing!



I have Lace on my list. I'm trying to wait but......you know me


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Lita Brownie518

That's great to know about LACE Bramhi! 

I bought:
x2 Bramhi DC'ers
x2 More Moisture
x1 Supreme Hair Butter in Acai (if I like the Consistency, I'll pick up another one)

I bought another Ynobe Moringa Green Tea last night.


----------



## Lita

IDareT'sHair Brownie518 I used Lace Naturals apricot mango pomade...A little go's a long way..Melts right into your hair/skin..I put some on my hands/elbows..Really softens & smells good too..After moisturizing didn't need to add oil,just this..Not sticky...Gives you natural looking shine..

*Not all pomades are created the same...This one is a keeper.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Morning divas just logging on to say Happy Birthday to my e-sister mkd .

May God continue to bless you with many more wonderful, healthy years.
Have a great fun filled day.


----------



## Lita

I've been reviewing Ynobe on the YT & the butter (silky shea) has been getting a lot of points....I like it too..The hair milk had mixed reviews...

*I like that the Silky Shea is spreadable a plus for my crazy textured hair..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita

mkd Happy Birthday! Wish you many more..God Bless!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

mkd


----------



## Lita

Hope LN has a labor day sale...Can stock-up for fall/winter.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My LACE came.  I need to check my box.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Lita

I like the consistency of the Silky Shea too. 

And It has some great ingredients. I'm glad I picked up x2 "For Hair"

Haven't tried my Hibiscus Lotion yet.

I'm building my little Fall/Winter Arsenal of Butta's & Creme's.

If I like the consistency of LACE's Supreme Butter, I will pick up another one. 

Did you see that Huge List of Scents LACE offers? It was hard for me to choose.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Lita

I'm done with Ynobe and LACE (for now). *unless I get another LACE Supreme Butter) 

I need to move on to the other stuff I want/need.  Like HTN, b.a.s.k., Bel Nouvo and a few others that's on my BF list.  

I can cross both of those off my list.  Although Curly has me wanting another Ynobe Ayurvedic Butter.erplexed


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I really like the consistency of LACE Supreme Hair Butter.  I got mine in  Acai.  It smells good.

They have a lot of options for scents for this product.  I also got: Another Bramhi and another More Moisture (Hair Crème).

If/when they have another Sale, I may get 1-2 Supreme Hair Butters and I might try the Oil or the Ayurvedic Spritz.


----------



## Lita

IDareT'sHair Hope Cream & Coco has another sale,loving the caramel Ayurvedic Dc Mask...Rinses clean,hair is strong,but soft & lite.....CocoMallow co-wash,is really nice,you don't have to keep washing with it..I did two lathers & was done..So this will last me a while..Hair wasn't stripped,very clean & soft..Didn't have a problem with tangles..

*My hair is doing well with Ayurvedic's..


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita

HH,wild grow oil,is playing well with everything..It's on the keeper list.

HH,Soft Marshmallow Coconut leave in..Works year round,providing soft,detangle,moisturized hair..

Naturelle Grow,Hibiscus/Orange Dc Mask..Love how soft,detangle & full it makes my hair..if the ingredients don't change,will stay on the keeper list..

Soultincals,Wrappers delight plays well with everything,is effective in any kind of weather..Keeper list....Hair/Scalp remains healthy..

Soultincals,Flufflious hair cream..Works,year round & plays well with all my leave-in's.Have two large jars in my stash..

Shea Moisture,Yucca mist..Works year round,keeping my hair/scalp moisturized,soft & healthy..Roots grow in thick....Can buy this locally..

Shea Moisture,Coconut/hibiscus kids detangle conditioner..Is a great rinse-out,after I wash my hair,before I Dc...This gives great ship & prepares your hair for a deep treatment..

*Yes,I'm currently creating a top product keeper list...

The products listed in my siggy,will change in the near future..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Brownie518

Hey ladies
Used up Kahve leave in (2 backups), HTN Follicle Mist (1 backup), and SD Razz (1 backup).  I will probably finish two more things by Friday. Maybe three.
I need more Soft Coconut marshmallow


----------



## Lita

My product keeper list,helps get rid of unwanted items....

*I have a no repurchase list too..Products,I will NEVER buy again..I mean NEVER.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Lita Brownie518

I don't know how Imma feel with Hairitage transfers over to her own site instead of ETSY.

I need to make a couple purchases before that happens....


----------



## Ltown

Hello ladies!

mkd, Happy Birthday!


----------



## Lita

IDareT'sHair said:


> Lita Brownie518
> 
> I don't know how Imma feel with Hairitage transfers over to her own site instead of ETSY.
> 
> I need to make a couple purchases before that happens....



IDareT'sHair I know...Wonder what the shipping rates wil be & what products will get cut?

*Hope she has a moving sale..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Ltown

Lita, IDareT'sHair, I tried the link for lacenatural from vendor thread and it came up error, can you paste it again please?


----------



## Lita

Ltown

www.lacebeauty.bigcartel.com

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Lita

Umm Yeah...I'm uncomfortable with the move.erplexed


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ltown

Girl...I think you would really like LACE (Ladies Always Cause Excitement).  Hopefully. they'll have a Sale soon.

I am in love with everything I've purchased.  They are running a close 2nd for my New Favorite Vendor of 2013.

Everything is Ayurvedically Delicious.


----------



## Lita

IDareT'sHair said:


> Lita
> 
> Umm Yeah...I'm uncomfortable with the move.erplexed



IDareT'sHair I think blue Roze may move from etsy too..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita

Ltown like at what IDareT'sHair said,Lace has really nice products..Keep us posted,if you order..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Lita said:


> *I think blue Roze may move from etsy too..*
> 
> Happy Hair Growing!


 
Lita

Why you think that Ms. Lita?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Lita

I'm tempted to get LACE's Ayurvedic Spritz next time and the Oil and another Supreme Butter.


----------



## Lita

IDareT'sHair said:


> Lita
> 
> Why you think that Ms. Lita?



IDareT'sHair It was mentioned on her FB page not to long ago...

*You know I'm a fan of the Coffee Rhassoul Dc Mask..This Dc is awsome.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Lita

Yeah....I know you love it! 

That's why I'm buying that next Sale.


----------



## Lita

IDareT'sHair LN Ayurvedic spray & Ayurvedic oil..Very nice..I like the spitz as a pre & I rubb a little oil on my problem areas..I'm loving her Brahmi Root Dc..Cant get over how much slip this has...Wow.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita

The flexi rod twist lasted 6 days..I did a lot of different styles & moisturized daily with Soultincals wrappers delight & kept my edges smooth with herbal essence drama clean (con)...I got a lot of compliments..Hair was curly/moisturized/soft.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Lita

I'm getting excited about trying that Bramhi Deep Conditioner


----------



## Lita

IDareT'sHair said:


> Lita
> 
> I'm getting excited about trying that Bramhi Deep Conditioner



IDareT'sHair I can't wait to hear your review...

*I'm sitting here with Ynobe Amla Dc on my head...

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Brownie518

Hey Lita IDareT'sHair

Stop talkin about Lace Naturals til I'm allowed to get boxes!!! LOL!! I definitely want the DC and the Spritz.


----------



## Brownie518

Lita said:


> @IDareT'sHair I know...*Wonder what the shipping rates wil be & what products will get cut?*
> 
> *Hope she has a moving sale..
> 
> Happy Hair Growing!



These are my concerns


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518  Yeah, you need to get on that. STAT!...

Lita Which Ynobe?  The Green Tea or the Other one?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

Not sure what my concerns are.....But I am concerned.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518  Yeah, you need to get on that. STAT!...
> 
> @Lita Which Ynobe?  The Green Tea or the Other one?


IDareT'sHair

Yeah, I know! Everything sounds good. 

I couldn't find my Ynobe Green Tea DC. I wanted to try it this coming Wednesday. If I can't find it, I might see what the HH Pink Grapefruit joint is lookin like.


----------



## Lita

IDareT'sHair said:


> Brownie518  Yeah, you need to get on that. STAT!...
> 
> Lita Which Ynobe?  The Green Tea or the Other one?



IDareT'sHair The Amla Dc..Im giving it another try..This time,its going to sit on my hair longer..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

I had the Grapefruit in a Cart & backed it out. 

I need to use up some Conditioners.erplexed


----------



## Lita

Brownie518 said:


> Hey Lita IDareT'sHair
> 
> Stop talkin about Lace Naturals til I'm allowed to get boxes!!! LOL!! I definitely want the DC and the Spritz.



Brownie518 You are going to enjoy LN products..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Lita

I couldn't remember the name.  Amala! 

I got both of mine w/o Protein. 

So, I hope I like it.  But will treat it as a light Protein, based on your review.

I may follow up with a Moisturizing R/O or DC (if I have to).


----------



## Lita

The HH Grapfruit Dc is nice..It's a great rinse-out..Smells good too,nice slip.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita

IDareT'sHair said:


> Lita
> 
> I couldn't remember the name.  Amala!
> 
> I got both of mine w/o Protein.
> 
> So, I hope I like it.  But will treat it as a light Protein, based on your review.
> 
> I may follow up with a Moisturizing R/O or DC (if I have to).



IDareT'sHair I have my moisture rinse-out on standby...Going to wash it out soon..

*I will Dc again this week..before I pick the brats,I mean kids (neices) up from my parents..lol....

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Lita

I need to use up some stuff.erplexed And it was only 8 ozs (Hairitage)


----------



## Brownie518

I have a good supply of DCs right now. I have about 4 16oz Naturelles, the 2 Ynobe joints, that Shea Palma from kreyolessence, Claudie's Deep Moisturizing, 1 Vanilla Silk, 1 Shea What Deux, and 1 Razzberry, not to mention my 4 8oz Smoothies. 

I don't have many rinse outs, though. That HH Grapefruit, Knot Sauce, maybe two others.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I'm trying to think about my Wash Day on Tuesday.

I need to add another DC'er in Rotation.  I currently have: MDean Coffee and AV Ashlii in Rotation.  Need to pull out some Naturelle Grow.

I also need another Cowash.  I have Moist 24/7 and a tiny corner left of Oyin Honey Hemp.  I may pull out HV's Acai Phyto Berry.  And finish up this 1/2 bottle of Moist 24/7. 

I'll use Hairveda to Cowash as long as it stays warm.

And I have x1 bottle of SD Destination Hydration I'll use up this Summer.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

So....You use KS as a Rinse Out?


----------



## Ltown

Lita said:


> @Ltown
> 
> www.lacebeauty.bigcartel.com
> 
> Happy Hair Growing!


 


IDareT'sHair said:


> @Ltown
> 
> Girl...I think you would really like LACE (Ladies Always Cause Excitement). Hopefully. they'll have a Sale soon.
> 
> I am in love with everything I've purchased. They are running a close 2nd for my New Favorite Vendor of 2013.
> 
> Everything is Ayurvedically Delicious.


 
IDareT'sHair, Lita, thanks ladies! I love Ayurveda products and haven't brought anything in ages; I'll let you know what I get!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Lita @Brownie518

I need to find my BF List and Cross some things off & re-adjust a few things.

I'm really proud of myself. I've slowed way down lately. I was on a Roll there for a minute.  

I hope I can slow walk it into 2014. (Less is more)


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Ltown

Wait to see if they have a Sale.

Ynobe has Free Shipping & 10% off = BACK2SCHOO2013


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> So....You use KS as a Rinse Out?


IDareT'sHair

I was using it as a rinse out. I think I'm going to save it for Fall. I also want to see how it works as a leave in then, too.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

I was going to use it as a Hair Lotion.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> I was going to use it as a Hair Lotion.


IDareT'sHair

Yeah, it's very moisturizing, IMO. I'm trying to remember..I think I did use it on dry hair, too.


----------



## Brownie518

Lita got me thinking of my 'favorites' right now

Leave Ins
Kahve Leave In
Soft Coconut Marshmallow
Mocha hair milk
Moisturizing Quinoa Coffee

Oils
HTN Oil
Nourish Oil
Njoi's Ayurvedic Oil
JBCO

DCs
Black Vanilla Smoothie
SD Razz
SD Vanilla Silk
Naturelle Grow Herbal Blends
Naturelle Grow Mango Coconut water


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

Very Nice List Ms. B!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518

If I made a list, it would be: _what I'm lovin' right now_.  

I'm fickle


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> If I made a list, it would be: _what I'm lovin' right now_.
> 
> I'm fickle



Yeah, thats about what my list is...a what I'm lovin this month type thing.  Although, the only new entry really is the Razz and the Soft Coconut Marshmallow.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518

Mine would probably be a lot of "Petes & Repeats!" 

My new addition would probably be Haitian Black Castor.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> Mine would probably be a lot of "Petes & Repeats!"
> 
> My new addition would probably be Haitian Black Castor.


IDareT'sHair

 

That HBCO is the biz!  I'm so glad I got two bottles. I've been spicin up some oils with it, too. The ones I like to overnight with, like the LaVida Ayurvedic.


----------



## natura87

Wearing my hair in a bun for the last few days. Just tired, pooped, ready to throw in the towel. Not happy, but fortunately my hair hasnt suffered that much. Bunning it for the next few months.


----------



## Lita

Brownie518 IDareT'sHair I finished my jar of Ynobe Amla Dc..My hair was very soft this time,I left it on for 2hrs...Detangling wasn't bad,I could run my fingers threw it,but the slip could've been better...Hair is strong/shiny/soft...I had my moisture rinse-out on standby & it brought the slip...Again,my hair feels great,much better this time around..Don't think I'll repurchase this one.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita

Ynobe-Amla Dc..Finished..No back-up,No repurchase..

*Rubbed some HH wild grow oil on my scalp..All feels right.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Lita said:


> Ynobe-Amla Dc..Finished..No back-up,*No repurchase..*
> 
> *Rubbed some HH wild grow oil on my scalp..All feels right.
> 
> Happy Hair Growing!


 
Lita Uh Oh!  Not a good sign.....

natura87

You still going Abroad?


----------



## divachyk

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> Mine would probably be a lot of "Petes & Repeats!"
> 
> My new addition would probably be* Haitian Black Castor*.


 
I'm way behind Brownie518 so I'mma ask for forgiveness upfront but where they do that at?  Now that castor sounds good.


----------



## mkd

curlyhersheygirl happy birthday sis!  I didn't log on yesterday but happy belated.  I hope your day was beautiful!

Thank you Lita IDareT'sHair Ltown


----------



## mkd

My hair is really cutting up right now.  No matter what I do, its just not right.  Henna isn't even helping.  Maybe I should get a new steamer.  I just get so annoyed that mine only lasted a year and a half; it makes me not want to order another.


----------



## Lita

IDareT'sHair Hi! Ynobe Amla Dc,is really nice,I like the herbal feel & texture,hair is strong/soft..I need it to do more,for it to stay in rotation on the product keeper list..

*I'm rating my products with a 1 star-5 stars..4-5 stars are keeper items

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## natura87

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Lita Uh Oh! Not a good sign.....
> 
> @natura87
> 
> You still going Abroad?


 
Not anytime soon.


----------



## SerjicalStrike

Hey Everyone!

I used up a Dumb Blonde DC, and a Trader Joe's conditioner. 

Prepping for this move so I am trying to use everything up!

I bought 16 ounces of the AOHC, BRBC, and CTDG!!!! I won a 20% promo code on Qhemet's facebook fan page!


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

mkd said:


> curlyhersheygirl happy birthday sis!  I didn't log on yesterday but happy belated.  I hope your day was beautiful!
> 
> 
> Thank you Lita IDareT'sHair Ltown



mkd Thanks sis. I had a wonderful day and I hope you enjoyed yours as well 




mkd said:


> My hair is really cutting up right now.  No matter what I do, its just not right.  Henna isn't even helping.  Maybe I should get a new steamer.  I just get so annoyed that mine only lasted a year and a half; it makes me not want to order another.



mkd Mine lasted about the same time. I realize that with that particular model that's the life span of it  I decided to take IDareT'sHair advice and purchase the other one since those seem to last a lot longer. If you decide to purchase that model let me know I'll send you a coupon for $10 off


----------



## Lita

My AV shipped...About time.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I understand Lita about only keeping 'High Performing' Products in rotation.  

Those are my plans too.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

mkd 

I agree with curlyhersheygirl  You should get another one and get the PRO Series 1037. (Distilled water only)

And I agree, you and Ms. Curly got a year and a half out of yours and I've had mine since late 2008 early '09.


----------



## chebaby

chello ladies
im back from my mini vacation.
i was ready to take these braids out cause in vegas the casinos are filled with smoke and for whatever reason the smoke cause my scalp to feel like it was on fire. it hurt so darn bad. and i didnt realize it was the smoke until i notice outside my scalp was fine but as soon as we went into another hotel my scalp was on fire.

but i filled up a bottle with coconut oil for my skin but ended up using the whole thing on my scalp lol. i saturated my scalp with the coconut oil and tied my scarf on and it felt so much better.

on a totally different topic this site is where i learned about Asians worshiping light skin and how they dont like tans bla bla bla. well i was so surprised to see so many asians walking around with jackets, sweater and scarfs over their faces in the 108 degree heat.


----------



## natura87

chebaby said:


> chello ladies
> im back from my mini vacation.
> i was ready to take these braids out cause in vegas the casinos are filled with smoke and for whatever reason the smoke cause my scalp to feel like it was on fire. it hurt so darn bad. and i didnt realize it was the smoke until i notice outside my scalp was fine but as soon as we went into another hotel my scalp was on fire.
> 
> but i filled up a bottle with coconut oil for my skin but ended up using the whole thing on my scalp lol. i saturated my scalp with the coconut oil and tied my scarf on and it felt so much better.
> 
> on a totally different topic this site is where i learned about Asians worshiping light skin and how they dont like tans bla bla bla. well i was so surprised to see so many asians walking around with jackets, sweater and scarfs over their faces in the 108 degree heat.


 

Dark skin is frowned upon in Asian countries...basically they think it makes one poor (ie working out in the feilds). Historically speaking the lighter you are it is presumed you live a life of leisure. 

#randomuselessfactoidoftheday


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> chello ladies
> im back from my mini vacation.
> *i was ready to take these braids out *


 
@chebaby

  

Glad you to had a good time.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> 
> 
> Glad you to had a good time.


  girl i was ready. i thought i was allergic to the hair or something i have never had my scalp feel like that.

yea i had a good time. now im back and ready to buy some products


----------



## Lita

It's 6:20pm my Naturally Amari just came..I can smell it thru the box..Yummy..Very nicely packed...


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita

chebaby Hi! Welcome Back..Glad you was able to resolve your scalp issue,while in vacation...

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## chebaby

Lita said:


> @chebaby Hi! Welcome Back..Glad you was able to resolve your scalp issue,while in vacation...
> 
> Happy Hair Growing!


 thank you.
coconut oil works wonders


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I got a bunch of stuff today:
Afroveda
Komaza Hair Care
OBIA Naturals


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> girl i was ready. i thought i was allergic to the hair or something i have never had my scalp feel like that.
> 
> yea i had a good time. *now im back and ready to buy some products*


 
chebaby

Sounds like an excellent idea!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Lita

I wanted some Naturally Amari.  I can't wait for your review.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

What Ya' buyin'?  And did you win any Monneee


----------



## Lita

IDareT'sHair said:


> Lita
> 
> I wanted some Naturally Amari.  I can't wait for your review.



IDareT'sHair Hi! Yes,will do..So far,I rubbed a little Hemp Hair Milk & it feels really nice on my length..See what it does in the am...Love the smell..

*I like that it's made with real (hemp milk)

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> What Ya' buyin'? And did you win any Monneee


 i didnt really win anything. technically i just won what i spent  and thats just fine by me. now i can get my come clean, kbb mask, kbb conditioner, CR milk, SM masque and some random goodies.


----------



## Brownie518

Lita

What else did you get from Amari??? I have that shop on my list to try...

Did I mention that I've been using that BelNouvo CoCo Castor Nectar mist after washing, before my leave in? My skin/scalp has been a bit dry with my allergies and taking decongestants and it did me right. I'd repurchase.


----------



## divachyk

Got my Komaza samples in the mail - califa spray, olive moisture mask & the freebie item (aloe my hair frizz control serum).

Used up - WEN Fig, HV SitriNillah, SSI Honey, Sapote Oil (1 backup), Saravun hair & scalp oil. Almost gone - SSI Avocado. I'm working this stash so I can be justified come Black Friday. ETA: Used up Pura MuruMuru (1 backup).


----------



## Lita

Brownie518 said:


> Lita
> 
> What else did you get from Amari??? I have that shop on my list to try...
> 
> Did I mention that I've been using that BelNouvo CoCo Castor Nectar mist after washing, before my leave in? My skin/scalp has been a bit dry with my allergies and taking decongestants and it did me right. I'd repurchase.



Brownie518 Hi! I brought the Fennugreek/Coconut Dc Treatment & Hemp Hair Milk..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita

Little up-date..Lastnight,I used a little NA Hemp Hair Milk,just took my roller out,very smooth soft hair...

*Note-little goes a long way,it's easy with this product to be heavy handed..See what happens on wash/Dc day.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## natura87

My Ynobe has shipped.

Might buy something again this weekend. Either Bask or Soultanicals.


----------



## Lita

natura87 said:


> My Ynobe has shipped.
> 
> Might buy something again this weekend. Either Bask or Soultanicals.



natura87 Hi! What did you get?

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## natura87

Lita said:


> @natura87 Hi! What did you get?
> 
> Happy Hair Growing!


 

The smoothie and DC. I just need to purchase something. My PJ game has been wack this year.


----------



## chebaby

chello ladies:Wave:
so every night ive been spraying my scalp with coconut oil. i swear my scalp sucks that stuff right on up. so since im all out of coconut oil now ive gone back to extra dark jbco. hope i start to see thickness.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Hey Girlz!

I used Naturelle Grow's Coconut Water & Mango tonight to Steam with. I got a 4oz of that and another NG Product on a Swapportunity.

Now I see why you Ladies @Brownie518 @Lita @Beamodel love the Coconut Water & Mango.

I wish I could have gotten at 12oz for $14.95 or whatever it use to be for 12 ounces.


----------



## natura87

Has Soultanicals improved their shipping? I want to buy but not if I have to wait forever and a day.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

natura87

Not sure Ms. Natura.  I haven't been buying from them lately.  Everything I've tried has just been 'meh'yawn so I've been passing it on to chebaby which has been loving it.

Last time I bought something, it didn't take too long.  (I don't think?)

All I have left to try is:

Knotsauce
Both Kink Drinks
Boss Gloss

If none of these work out, I'll scratch them entirely off my list.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Finished up x1 Dark Honey Cleanser by Hairitage. I have x1 back up I got on a Swapportunity

Also finished x1 Liter of Oyin Honey Hemp.  I have x1 Liter back up.


----------



## Lita

IDareT'sHair I'm loving Obai's spritz..Very moisturizing..It detangles too.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## natura87

IDareT'sHair said:


> natura87
> 
> Not sure Ms. Natura.  I haven't been buying from them lately.  Everything I've tried has just been 'meh'yawn so I've been passing it on to chebaby which has been loving it.
> 
> Last time I bought something, it didn't take too long.  (I don't think?)
> 
> All I have left to try is:
> 
> Knotsauce
> Both Kink Drinks
> Boss Gloss
> 
> If none of these work out, I'll scratch them entirely off my list.




I want to try it but eveytime I have a cart full I back out, and its most likely the crappy wait time that is making me back out.


----------



## Lita

Just put some Jason's AG on my roots & little LN apricot mango pomade on top of it.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Lita

I'm getting ready to use IPN Tealightful.  I got a 4oz on a Swap.

I was just thinking about trying the OBIA Curl Crème.  Yeah, I think Imma love the Spritz too.  I sniffed it.

They put a 10% discount in my order. Code = tenobia (which I thought was for Ynobe & tried to use it)  *durn PJ-ism*

natura87  You should go ahead and place an order.  I'd wait until Friday tho' to see what the discount is.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair said:


> Hey Girlz!
> 
> I used Naturelle Grow's Coconut Water & Mango tonight to Steam with. I got a 4oz of that and another NG Product on a Swapportunity.
> 
> Now I see why you Ladies @Brownie518 @Lita @Beamodel love the Coconut Water & Mango.
> 
> I wish I could have gotten at 12oz for $14.95 or whatever it use to be for 12 ounces.



IDareT'sHair
I love love love that DC. Yummy!!!!


----------



## Lita

IDareT'sHair Beamodel The Naturalle Grow Coconut water Dc is nice...Hair feels strong after use.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita

IDareT'sHair That's funny thinking Obai discount code was Ynobe's...Lol..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita

My AV came today..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita

I need a gel,that I can find on the ground (local) that doesn't contain water..

Any good ones?

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## chebaby

when i take these braids out first thing im going to play around with is soultanicals.

i slathered my scalp with jar of joe today im getting those little bumps in my kitchen area. not sure why since the braids arent tight but whatever.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518 @Lita

The Pomade Shop is having a "Repackaging Sale" on some of their items. 

I think Imma bout to pull the Trigger on a couple Rosemary Pomades.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My Mini-Haul from The Pomade Shop:
x2 Peppermint Pomade Vanilla
x2 Rosemary Pomade Vanilla
x1 16oz Coffee DC'er


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

Hey Ms. Che!


----------



## Lita

IDareT'sHair Hi! You know the pomade shops Coffee Dc is one if my favorites....Also,on my product keeper list.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Lita

I know you love it!  curlyhersheygirl Loves that one as well.

I'll be using that one a lot (TPS Coffee DC'er) this Fall/Winter.  I was glad I picked up another one.

I 'could' scratch TPS off my BF list.  But I still would like to try: Ceramide Pomade and the Lino Pomade.


----------



## Lita

Yesterday,pre with Soultincals kink drink on my scalp/on my length Kizuri passion fruit palm hair milk,wash with SM curl poo,AV Ashilii Amla Red Raspberry Dc 45min,AV Coconut Moisture Milk a to rinse,HH Soft Coconut leave-in,SM curl milk & Sealed with Lace Naturals apricot mango pomade...Hair in 4 large corn-rows..Air drying.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita

Afro Veda,coconut moisture milk,use to be thicker in texture,this was on the thin side...Had to use a lot...Not Good..

*I miss Afro Veda's-Neem conditioner & Kissi-Seed...My hair/scalp really responded well with both..To bad she no longer sale these items..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Hey Ms. Che!


 hey lady
sorry i missed you last night.

i stole a bottle of coconut oil out the kitchen filled up my little spray bottle with it and doused my scalp my scalp feels so good with coconut oil on it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Lita said:


> **I miss Afro Veda's-Neem conditioner & Kissi-Seed...My hair/scalp really responded well with both..To bad she no longer sale these items..*
> 
> Happy Hair Growing!


 
Lita I Agree.  I liked both of those.  I think I picked up one of each when she had that discontinued items sale.



chebaby said:


> *i stole a bottle of coconut oil out the kitchen filled up my little spray bottle with it and doused my scalp my scalp feels so good with coconut oil on it.*


 
chebaby

No You Ain't Stealin' the Family's Coconut Oil for Cookin' to put on your Durn Head......

I'm tellin'

You better go buy you a Jar.  *i'm tellin'*


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl

I am lovin' the Ayurvedic Butter (Ynobe Shops).  I just bought a back up.

My Ynobe came today:
x1 Green Tea & Moringa
x1 Ayurvedic Hair Butter


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair I knew you would like it. It's great stuff.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl

I immediately hit PayNah on another Jar.

If it weren't for your review, I probably wouldn't have gotten it. 

I wish it were 8oz too.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Lita I Agree. I liked both of those. I think I picked up one of each when she had that discontinued items sale.
> 
> 
> 
> @chebaby
> 
> *No You Ain't Stealin' the Family's Coconut Oil for Cookin' to put on your Durn Head......*
> 
> I'm tellin'
> 
> You better go buy you a Jar. *i'm tellin'*


  it only sounds bad when you say it like that


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair I ordered 2 myself after using the first jar. Hopefully she'll take my advice and offer it in 8oz. I also saw that she increased the price of the silky Shea.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My Pomade Shop Shipped!  YAY!


----------



## Lita

IDareT'sHair Is the texture of the Ayurvedic butter like silky Shea?

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita

Finished-

Pura-scalp butter..No back-up,No repurchase....It's really nice/smooth,great tingle..I have enough of scalp stuff...Mom,aunt & nieces..like it.

Hydraquench-greaseless moisture...No back-up,No repurchase..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby  Good Evenin' You Coconut Oil Stealin' Bandit!

They bust you yet?  Cause you know you gone get busted.....


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Lita

The Ynobe Ayurvedic is a Brownish/Gray-ish Whippy-Moussey-Airy Deliciousness.


----------



## natura87

Had a stressful day. Bought some pizza and a whole lotta Soultanicals. I wanted the free shipping. I hope to get it before November. I got the DC, Knot Sauce, Marula stuff, a kiddy spray...I was just adding things to get free shipping.


----------



## natura87

Got my Ynobe. Smells gooood!!

*heads over to Curlmart *


----------



## natura87

The Product Junkie in me is telling me to get that Oyin Shine and Define....


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I read Ynobe is going to have a Price Increase (already)

FYI:  Purabody Naturals is having a 50% Customer Appreciation Week until sometime in September.

I only got: x1 Chocolate Smoothie.  I wanted a Sapote Oil, but that wasn't on Sale.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Finished up: 

x1 HV Moist 24/7.  Several back ups.
x1 HV's ACV Phinising Rinse.  Numerous back ups
x1 TPS Peppermint Pomade.  Ordered x2
x1 IPN Tealightful Shine Pomade *no back ups*


----------



## Lita

I'm at my parents in another state & here is a jar or BASK 7 folds butter...lol...Just rubbed a little on my scalp...

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Lita

Good you had something good there to use there.


----------



## divachyk

Has this been posted? Hairitage on FB.

One more thing ladies. I know I have the sale on the 26 of the month... but I do not have the site fully up yet, so I doubt that that will happen. But what ever day its up you will get that percentage discount. Im shooting for Wed. so that will be 28% off.


----------



## Brownie518

Lita - I finally tried the Pomade Shop Coffee DC. It was excellent. Very moisturizing, and my hair was detangled after rinsing. Felt great. I'm going to use it again on my next wash. 

IDareT'sHair - I think we ordered the same stuff from Pomade Shop. I wish I had gotten two of the Coffee DCs. She shipped it so fast, I didn't have time to add it anyway. 

I'm debating on ordering some Lace Naturals.....


----------



## Brownie518

I used up:

HH Sprout
Shi Naturals Tea Rinse
Gleau Oil
HV pH Rinse
MD Argan Oil Blend

I have backups of all of these...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

Hey Girl!


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair

Hey, T. What you doin?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

I already had x2 16oz Coffee Conditioners, so I figure x1 and I should be good Fall/Winter. 

I hope the Rosemary doesn't tear up my Scalp.  Sometimes Rosemary irritates me.

However, NG's does and neither does Rosemary Tea Rinses, so I'm not sure why certain things with Rosemary irritates me.

I hope I get mine today. 

When I looked last night (after you said you got yours), it was still someplace in NY


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

Just rubbed on Komaza Scalp Butter and getting ready to make me a cup of Tea.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair

I'll end up getting a couple more bottles next month or so. 
That stuff came fast, right?? Yours should get there today. I was like What is this?? I died when I realized. You know, I prefer the old brown jars with the straight sides. No need to dig around


----------



## Brownie518

I finished under the dryer around 7.30. I have to work tonight so I'm doing some cleaning and laundry before going to sleep. Well I'm supposed to be, anyway...LOL


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

I am planning to Relax next weekend, so I was thinking about what I will use as a Mid-Step (probably Affirm Sustenance) and then what I will DC with afterwards?

I'll probably use AE Garlic under dryer and Steam with maybe Marie Dean Coffee or  NG Coconut Water Mango.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

I need a box.  

I know you read that email about Ynobe's Price increase?  

Did you get that Ayurvedic Butter?  I really like that.  

But Girl, why was I tryin' to use a OBIA Coupon on Ynobe?  And had the nerve to email her and tell her the Coupon Code wasn't working

She was like: Er Um...that's not our Coupon. .... 

OT:  Yes, most definitely, I think you should get L.A.C.E.  Wonder who's having a Labor Day Sale?


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair

Last touch up I used Deep Fuel after rinsing. I've been using Herbal Blends as my DC. 

I want some more Vanilla Silk and Razz....and more Mango Coconut DC


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> I need a box.
> 
> I know you read that email about Ynobe's Price increase?
> 
> Did you get that Ayurvedic Butter?  I really like that.
> 
> But Girl, why was I tryin' to use a OBIA Coupon on Ynobe?  And had the nerve to email her and tell her the Coupon Code wasn't working
> 
> She was like: Er Um...that's not our Coupon. ....
> 
> OT:  Yes, most definitely, I think you should get L.A.C.E.  Wonder who's having a Labor Day Sale?


IDareT'sHair

Yeah, I read that email...
I did get the Ayurvedic Butter but I haven't tried it yet. I'm about to get it right now. I love that Silky Shea. 

 I was dyin when I saw you tryin to use that coupon!!!!!! PJ for real!!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518

I used a Tube of Deep Fuel last week. 

I have about x3 more Tubes. My last box. I love that stuff.

I thought about using that one actually, but decided to go with Sustenance. 

I may use the Coconut Water & Mango to Steam with. 

I'm definitely going to use something that's already open.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518

And you know I kept trying to enter that Code don't you?....


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> And you know I kept trying to enter that Code don't you?....



 I know you did...I can see it now!!


----------



## Brownie518

I need to reup on either the 5n1 or Sustenance. Where did you get yours?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *I know you did...I can see it now!!*


 
Brownie518

Girl.....
I was punching & punchingTearin' that Code Up.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> Girl.....
> I was punching & punchingTearin' that Code Up.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

ebay and or Amazon from the same person. 

I get my Relaxer from her as well.  

And use to get my Mizani Butter Blends and all the other stuff from her too.

Alter Ego Garlic etc......

Mostly all the salon brand stuff I still use.

It's called: Ugly n Beauty.  Great Prices.  Free Shipping.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


>


 
Brownie518

And it was only 10%, but I wanted it & that Free Shipping.

After she responded I thought to myself: Hmpf.  She coulda gave me a code.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> Brownie518
> 
> And it was only 10%, but I wanted it & that Free Shipping.
> 
> After she responded I thought to myself: Hmpf.  She coulda gave me a code.



LOL!!!!!
Free shipping too?


----------



## Lita

Brownie518 IDareT'sHair Hi! Yes,that coffee Dc is awsome..Love it..Y'all both know,she ships fast..

*Getting anything during HH sale on the 28th?

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita

I'm trying to knock stuff off my BF list.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Brownie518

Lita

I plan to get a couple Soft Coconuts and maybe a MoistureRiser.


----------



## Beamodel

Used up
Pura body naturals chocolate smoothie - no back ups. not a repurchase. Was never really a fan of it. It's ok, I like Kizuri chocolate DC way better. 

Used up:
HH pink lemon berry mimosa - one back up and I will repurchase during blk Friday. I love this stuff. It leaves my hair ridiculously soft and moisturized


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel

So, you like Kizuri better than Purabody?  

I had x1 Pura left, from back in the day and used it and liked it again.

So, I bought it (again).

I still have not tried my Kizuri.


----------



## natura87

In LOVE with the Ynobe Silky Shea Cream. I've only used it once but everything about it is amazing. The unique smell. the texture, the way it makes my hair feel.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

natura87

I also think you'd like the Ayurvedic Butter too.  

Very light and great ingredients.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair

Yes I like it better than Pura and BASK. I think my downfall with Pura is the aloe that is high up on the list. 

My hair isn't a fan of aloe. It reacts like a protein and makes my hair hard so my comparison might not mean much if your hair loves aloe.


----------



## natura87

Beamodel said:


> @IDareT'sHair
> 
> Yes I like it better than Pura and BASK. I think my downfall with Pura is the aloe that is high up on the list.
> 
> My hair isn't a fan of aloe. It reacts like a protein and makes my hair hard so my comparison might not mean much if your hair loves aloe.


 

I love Pura too. I still have a bit left, or else I would have taken advantage of the sale.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Beamodel @natura87

I like the Pura Smoothie. 

I like just about everything (with Steam). 

I also have either the Mocha Silk or the Chocolate Bling one by Silk Dreams?

They are all mostly the same to me. 

Now I am curious about the Kizuri.


----------



## natura87

Imma need Oyin to have a sale or something. Why are they so stingy? I just want some Shine and Define, they have some on sale by itself but then there is nothing else I want from them and I dont want to pay shipping for 1 product.




*kicks rocks*


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My Products Arrived today from The Pomade Shop!  YAY!

x1 16oz Coffee Conditioner
x2 Rosemary Pomade (Vanilla)
x2 Peppermint Pomade (Vanilla)

Love it, Love it, Love it!


----------



## Brownie518

natura87

I love that Silky Shea, too. It's so moisturizing and my hair feels great. 
I have that same issue with Aloe. I have to be real careful with it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 

I can't wait to compare the Silky Shea and the Ayurvedic Butter.  

So far, both seem really nice.  I love the consistencies of both.

I see the Price(s) already went up on a couple of things.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair

The Silky Shea seems more moisturizing and seems to be a bit creamier and richer than the Ayurvedic. Yeah, she didn't wait on that increase. 

I used the Ayurvedic today and so far, very good. It has great ingredients.


----------



## Lita

Beamodel said:


> IDareT'sHair
> 
> Yes I like it better than Pura and BASK. I think my downfall with Pura is the aloe that is high up on the list.
> 
> My hair isn't a fan of aloe. It reacts like a protein and makes my hair hard so my comparison might not mean much if your hair loves aloe.



Beamodel IDareT'sHair I like Kizuri dc,better too..Pura/Bask dc was ok..Kizuri gave more moisture/shine..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita

Cush Cosmetics 15% and free shipping till Aug,28..No code needed.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita

Brownie518 said:


> Lita
> 
> I plan to get a couple Soft Coconuts and maybe a MoistureRiser.



Brownie518 I'll most likely get some more Soft Coconut..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Beamodel

Lita said:


> Beamodel IDareT'sHair I like Kizuri dc,better too..Pura/Bask dc was ok..Kizuri gave more moisture/shine..
> 
> Happy Hair Growing!



Lita
You was the one that introduced me to Kizuri DC. Thanks sis bc I love it


----------



## Lita

Brownie518 said:


> Lita
> 
> I plan to get a couple Soft Coconuts and maybe a MoistureRiser.





Beamodel said:


> Lita
> You was the one that introduced me to Kizuri DC. Thanks sis bc I love it



Brownie518 Aww,Your Welcome..Glad your hair approved..Kizuri,Dc is better than bask & cheaper..too...Hope she comes out with more products..The coconut leave-in is nice..Great rinse-out.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Lita

I still haven't tried my Kizuri DC'er(s) or the Palm Fruit Hair Milk. I'm looking forward to trying all of those.

I 'think' I have x2 of those Kizuri Coconut DC'ers. I don't see those listed any more.

I love everything I've gotten from Kizuri. 

Which happens to be my 'favorite' new vendor of 2013. LACE Naturals is 2nd. For my 'new' vendors for this year.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl Lita Ltown Brownie518

Have you all looked at this site & there is a 30% Code = BIGDAY + Free Shipping.  

I might hafta' get that Green Tea Oil.

*i.can't.leave.the.oil.alone.*....


----------



## Ltown

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl @Lita @Ltown @Brownie518
> 
> Have you all looked at this site & there is a 30% Code = BIGDAY + Free Shipping.
> 
> I might hafta' get that Green Tea Oil.
> 
> *i.can't.leave.the.oil.alone.*....


 
IDareT'sHair, where is the link or site?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Ltown @curlyhersheygirl @Lita @Brownie518


Oooops!   Sorry Girl!


http://www.etsy.com/shop/KeraVada


----------



## Ltown

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Ltown @curlyhersheygirl @Lita @Brownie518
> 
> 
> Oooops! Sorry Girl!
> 
> 
> http://www.etsy.com/shop/KeraVada


 
IDareT'sHair, I like the ingredients but so expensive but it is Ayurveda. It's tempting


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ltown  You get 30% off = BIGDAY and you get free shipping.


----------



## Ltown

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Ltown You get 30% off = BIGDAY and you get free shipping.


 

IDareT'sHair, I know pusha I got 8oz vitamin conditioner in honey suckle and 4oz of the cleaner in vanilla.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Ltown

It's all Oils though right? How I read it, everything is Oil, Oil, Oil.

I'm still thinking on the Green Tea Oil with DHT Blocker in warm vanilla


----------



## Ltown

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Ltown
> 
> It's all Oils though right? How I read it, everything is Oil, Oil, Oil.
> 
> I'm still thinking on the Green Tea Oil with DHT Blocker


 
IDareT'sHair, yes it all oils!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ltown

That's interesting.  That everything is Oil.


----------



## Ltown

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Ltown
> 
> That's interesting. That everything is Oil.


 
IDareT'sHair, she has them label growth, moisturizing and difference sizes, 4oz or 8oz.


----------



## Rozlewis

IDareT'sHair said:


> Ltown
> 
> That's interesting.  That everything is Oil.



IDareT'sHair, I placed and order this morning  I thought with the discount the price was not too bad.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Rozlewis

Which one did you get Ms. Roz?


----------



## natura87

Stopped into Walgreens. Picked up the Dark and Lovely Au Naturalle Anti Shrinkage Coil Moisturizing Souffle, the 10 in 1 Styles Gelle (on sale) and a Love My Baby Naturals Brush Me Gentle Creme Hairdress. Bought it all on a whim, hope I like it.  Will pick up the Cara Be Naturally stuff next time I go in.

Today I have my best wash and go puff to date.


----------



## Rozlewis

IDareT'sHair said:


> Rozlewis
> 
> Which one did you get Ms. Roz?



IDareT'sHair, I purchased Organic Amla, Brahmi, Fenugreek, Bhringaraj, Neem, Hibiscus Ayurveda Conditioner, Hair Growth, Smells Great! Sun Infused, All Natural, 4 oz. and the Organic Green Tea Oil Hair Growth Smells Great! Conditioner Ayurveda Dandruff Hair Fall No Mineral Oil DTH Prevention 4 oz.
Both of them sounded so darn good. I will be starting a blog soon so I am planning to write a full review on them after using them for a reasonable amount of time.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Rozlewis

I simply cannot 'justify'_ another_ Oil Purchase at this time.  *i know right*  

It is such a great Sale.  Wonder how long it's on?  

If it's still on Friday, I'll think about it some more.

I wanted x2 AV Shikakai Oils Get 1 Free.  I also passed that one up.


----------



## Lita

Another item crossed off BF list..Curling wand...Got it today...This doubles as a flat ion..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Brownie518

I think I'm going to get two oils from that site IDareT'sHair (Pusha Extraordinaire!!)

I want that one RozLewis got - the Amla, Brahmi, Fenugreek Conditioner joint 8oz in Plumeria and the Cleanser in 4oz, Warm Vanilla Sugar.


----------



## natura87

Between my purchases today (picked up a leave in detangler..tsk tsk tsk), the Soultanicals and Ynobe.. I think I am good for a while.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

Gurrlll....You know ALL those Ayurvedic Oils sound good. 

And.....You can pick your own scent (for Free).  Nice.

Even tho' I need another durn oil like I need a whole in my head....I may pick up 1 or 2 Friday, if the Sale is still on.

OT:  My Ynobe shipped.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> Brownie518
> 
> Gurrlll....You know ALL those Ayurvedic Oils sound good.
> 
> And.....You can pick your own scent (for Free).  Nice.
> 
> Even tho' I need another durn oil like I need a whole in my head....I may pick up 1 or 2 Friday, if the Sale is still on.
> 
> OT:  My Ynobe shipped.



IDareT'sHair

I ordered the two I mentioned...


----------



## chebaby

chello ladies
T, sshhhhhh aint nobody busted me for that coconut oil dont tell nobody.

i had my mom grease my scalp last night with naturalista juicy  as if i couldnt love that stuff any more than i already do. not only does my scalp feel good but my new growth is so nice and shiny now


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> Gurrlll....You know ALL those Ayurvedic Oils sound good.
> 
> And.....You can pick your own scent (for Free). Nice.
> 
> *Even tho' I need another durn oil like I need a whole in my head*....I may pick up 1 or 2 Friday, if the Sale is still on.
> 
> OT: My Ynobe shipped.


 ..........


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

Girl....I ain't get nuttin'.

You give your Folks they Coconut Oil Back yet?....


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Girl....I ain't get nuttin'.
> 
> You give your Folks they Coconut Oil Back yet?....


 they aint getting nuttin back i need it for my hair and skin more than we need coconut flavored scrambled eggs


----------



## Lita

Leaving SM curl milk,Curl smoothie & Obai spray at my parents..Will re-up on sm when I get back home...

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita

IDareT'sHair I didn't order that new oil..Waiting for more reviews..Don't really need any more oils..lol..Really don't.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby  You know that's wrong....... 

Glad the 'braids' are still hangin'  Is this week #3?  I gave it 3 weeks?

Lita  We'll try the new Oil BF (maybe).  I might pick one up Friday tho' if the Sale is still on.  I like the fact that they have a huge option for scents.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Hey divas it's been too long I miss y'all. I've been busy getting the kids ready for going back to school as well as planning my son's sweet 16 party. I can't believe he's 16 already. 

IDareT'sHair Those oils look  but like you I really din't need anymore oils. I'll keep my eye on them.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby You know that's wrong.......
> 
> Glad the 'braids' are still hangin' Is this week #3? I gave it 3 weeks?
> 
> @Lita We'll try the new Oil BF (maybe). I might pick one up Friday tho' if the Sale is still on. I like the fact that they have a huge option for scents.


 im giving it an extra 2 weeks. i just love the way they look thats why they holding on so long.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl Err body _already_ gettin' their shipping notices & thangs.......

So *cough* if the Sale is still on Friday, I'll go ahead & hit PayNah on that Green Tea one DHT Blocker in Warm Vanilla.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

Che-llo Ms. Che!  I know those braids look adorable.  

I thought you said 2 months??? So where you gettin' 2 weeks from?...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl Lita Brownie518

Marie Dean 25% off until September 3rd Code = FALLSALE


----------



## Lita

The Obai spray,worked really well on my niece tangles..Melted right away & made her hair soft and manageable....She didn't cry or twitch...Nope.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita

I want to try the green tea oil DHT blocker..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@chebaby

Dear Ms. Che-Coconut Oil Stealin' Bandit!

Umm....I pulled a Brand New Jar of Extra Virgin Coconut Oil out of my Fridge. 

Lawd....It betta' be here tonight when I get home from work.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Che-llo Ms. Che! I know those braids look adorable.
> 
> *I thought you said 2 months??? So where you gettin' 2 weeks from*?...


well you know me




IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Dear Ms. Che-Coconut Oil Stealin' Bandit!
> 
> Umm....I pulled a Brand New Jar of Extra Virgin Coconut Oil out of my Fridge.
> 
> Lawd....It betta' be here tonight when I get home from work.


 i stole that oil so fast no one saw it coming. 
who needs coconut flavored food anyway


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

Girl.....I came in and checked my kitchen.  

I said: That durn Che be done came down here and snatched my Oil.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Girl.....I came in and checked my kitchen.
> 
> I said: That durn Che be done came down here and snatched my Oil.


 i wont argue with you, if i see that oil imma snatch it real fast

the past couple of days ive been putting juicy on my scalp and im lovin it if my hair aint moisturized when i take the braids out something is wrong cause i been slapping err thang on these braids


----------



## SerjicalStrike

Hey Ladies.

I finally used up my Uncle Funky's Curly Magic. I will not be repurchasing due to price. Ecostyler acts the same for me.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby  Ump.  That's why I checked.  

I said, she be done got me with them Braids.

I just oiled up with some EVCO.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl Lita Brownie518 Ltown

I see KeraVerde's sale is now 25% Code & Free Shipping = *LABORDAY*

I shoulda' bought mine.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> curlyhersheygirl Lita Brownie518 Ltown
> 
> I see KeraVerde's sale is now 25% Code & Free Shipping = *LABORDAY*
> 
> I shoulda' bought mine.




IDareT'sHair I saw that too


----------



## Lita

curlyhersheygirl said:


> IDareT'sHair I saw that too



IDareT'sHair curlyhersheygirl Me too...Oh,well...

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita

IDareT'sHair said:


> curlyhersheygirl Lita Brownie518 Ltown
> 
> I see KeraVerde's sale is now 25% Code & Free Shipping = *LABORDAY*
> 
> I shoulda' bought mine.



I'm going to send her a pm,asking if she will be making any of the oils into scalp pomades..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Beamodel

No code yet for HH sale, arrrgggg
I sent her a message about it this morning and I haven't received a reply yet :-(


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl Lita  Ok Ya'll....Here's the thing:  In the Pop-up Ads, (on my screen) it's still showing Kera Vada or whatever it's called with 30% discount, so *cough* I pm'ed her and ask her to honor that 30% because it's still being advertised on the Pop Up Ad via this site.

We'll see.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Waiting on:
Purabody Naturals
Ynobe ?  Wonder where it is


----------



## Lita

Beamodel said:


> No code yet for HH sale, arrrgggg
> I sent her a message about it this morning and I haven't received a reply yet :-(



Beamodel I know,was wondering where the code was...Did she change the sale date?

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Beamodel

Lita

She hasn't posted anything on Facebook about a date change. I haven't seen anything on Instagram either. I was willing to break my no buy for that liquid spray but I'm not buying 4 oz for $9 with out some sort of a discount.


----------



## Lita

Lace Naurals-25% off spend 30 or more..Aug30-Sept 2nd 11:59pm CST..

*Code-LBRDAY

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita

Will re-up on LN Brahmi Root Dc..Yep.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita

Beamodel said:


> No code yet for HH sale, arrrgggg
> I sent her a message about it this morning and I haven't received a reply yet :-(



Beamodel HH carrot icing has some nice ingredients..Green energy too.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

YAY!  LACE & Bel Nouvo are having a Sale.....

I want something from both.  Hmmmm:scratchch


----------



## Lita

IDareT'sHair You know I'm going to get my LN on..lol...

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Ltown

IDareT'sHair, did you tell me to wait on lace sale? I can't remember


----------



## Beamodel

Lita said:


> Beamodel HH carrot icing has some nice ingredients..Green energy too.
> 
> Happy Hair Growing!



Lita
Let me go and look at tht one. She pi$$ing me off with no info on a sale code or our LHCF code


----------



## Lita

Cream & Coco sale today & all weekend...Code-CANNOLI

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Brownie518

Hey ladies!!

What's goin on? I see a few sales poppin up. I'm going to get a couple of things from Lace Naturals, for sure. I wouldn't mind trying that Green Energy and Carrot joint from HH. (wouldn't mind = will be buyin'). 

Beamodel - I was just checking FB to see if she had a code posted. No update...

IDareT'sHair - Thanks, girl!!!!!


----------



## Brownie518

I finished up:

CD Monoi Anti Breakage spray -  1 backup and may get 2 more with the 20off right now
Shi Naturals Prepoo Buttercream - a couple of backups
Peppermint Pomade - backups of 2 each of Peppermint, Coffee, Rosemary
Saravun Castor Hair butter - 2 backups
HE Honey I'm Strong conditioner


----------



## Lita

Gaisie Body Essentials-Spend $30 & get 20% off Aug 30-Sept 2nd..Code-LABOR2013

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita

Brownie518 No HH code yet..It's coming..Yep.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Brownie518

Thanks, Lita!


----------



## Beamodel

Brownie518

Nope, not yet. I just checked AGAIN, ugh!!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ltown said:


> *did you tell me to wait on lace sale? I can't remember*


 
Ltown

Yup. 

I certainly did.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

20% off Hydratherma Naturals Code = LAB20 Friday through Sunday


----------



## Brownie518

No HTN for me this time around. I still have that 12oz Lotion and I just opened a fresh Oil. I have one Follicle Booster left, too. 

I will get some Lace and probably Hairitage. I'd get some SD, too, if there was a sale.


----------



## Ltown

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Ltown
> 
> Yup.
> 
> I certainly did.


 
IDareT'sHair, I got to the checkout but don't see where we input the discount code?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ltown

It doesn't start until tomorrow.


----------



## Ltown

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Ltown
> 
> It doesn't start until tomorrow.


 
 oh,  thanks


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ltown

What are you getting?

I want another Brahmi DC'er and another Supreme Hair Butter.  

But I also want Bel Nouvo JBCO & HBCO DC'er.  And I don't want to go overboard.

So, I gotta make wise choices.


----------



## Ltown

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Ltown
> 
> What are you getting?
> 
> I want another Brahmi DC'er and another Supreme Hair Butter.
> 
> But I also want Bel Nouvo JBCO & HBCO DC'er. And I don't want to go overboard.
> 
> So, I gotta make wise choices.


 
IDareT'sHair, the brahmi dc and the 5 body butter (winter skin). I haven't looked at bel nouvo


----------



## Beamodel

Launch35 is the code 35% off Hairitage Hydration


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair

Awe, T she gave a shout out to me and you for get LHCF people's. watch the video below. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XtDp4pfefWg


----------



## Beamodel

Double post


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Beamodel

That was nice of her. I'm glad I/we played a part to help her get her start.

I have been buying from her since she started, and 'testing' some really great things for her before she launched them.

That was sweet.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair

I agree. I told her you didn't have a Facebook page but I would post the link for you to see and and she wanted to thank you for helping her.

ETA
FYI - I broke my no buy to get two of those leave in sprays she just came out with.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel said:


> I agree. I told her you didn't have a Facebook page but I would post the link for you to see and and she wanted to thank you for helping her.
> 
> *ETA*
> *FYI - I broke my no buy to get two of those leave in sprays she just came out with.*


 
@Beamodel

Good News!

Thank you for posting that. I appreciate it. Good to know she's doing well.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair

Girl the flesh was weak. I'm weak behind HH and HV lol


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel

I don't blame you.  You've been doing really good.  

I haven't stopped since Mothers Day.erplexed

I've slowed down some....but I haven't stopped.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair
It has been hard watching all these sales and having to pass them up while you girls get to indulge in shopping. 

But I'm back on a no buy especially since I plan on braiding my hair up tomorrow. .


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Beamodel

I know it has. It's a real 'struggle'. PJ-ism is real. And very difficult to break.


----------



## Lita

IDareT'sHair Beamodel Brownie518

I got the HH-

*Carrot Icing
*Soft Coconut Marshmellow (re-up)
*Big City Punch leave-in

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita

I have my LN cart ready..

*Only getting what I'm going to use...Not buying like before...Proud of myself.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita

Claudies-25% off sale ends Sept 2nd 2013..

*Code-Pink

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Ltown

Good Morning ladies! 

Place my LACE order, might hit up hydra. I'm still waiting for my kera.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I got x2 DC'ers from Mr. Bel Nouvo.


----------



## Ltown

I ordered from bel nouvo, done until BF!
 avocado/shea conditioner
castor oil conditioner
macabassu hair milk


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I'm on staycation until next Thursday.


----------



## Lita

Curl Mart-Free shipping Friday...Code-FREE

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita

Duafe Naturals-20% off spend $25 or more..*Code-labor20
30% of clearance items...*Code-clearance 

Sale ends Tuesday.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita

My BF list is going down..So glad..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita

Ltown said:


> Good Morning ladies!
> 
> Place my LACE order, might hit up hydra. I'm still waiting for my kera.



Ltown Hi! What did you get?

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Lita

Hey, I asked you a question in the Oils/Grease Thread.


----------



## Ltown

Lita said:


> @Ltown Hi! What did you get?
> 
> Happy Hair Growing!


Lita, 

LACE I got the brahmi conditioner and tummy butter(skin)


----------



## Lita

IDareT'sHair Hi! I answerd over there..Obai moisture cream is doing really well on my hair & it's playing well with my leave-in's/butters..It's a nice lite based cream..I used it once as a leave-in and it did pretty well....Wonder how it's going to do when the weather changes...So far,it's good.

*Sometimes my mentions show up late...

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita

IDareT'sHair Are you getting any SSI or Claudies?

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Brownie518

Lita you killin' me with all these sales. I only got some Hairitage so far:

Soft Coconut Marshmallow
Green Energy
Carrot Icing

I decided not to get any Lace Naturals right now. No SSI, either. I think I'll get a couple of things from Claudie, though. I don't know, my head is spinning trying to think with all these sales coming at me.


----------



## Brownie518

Looks like Claudie doesn't have the Reconstructor or the Fortifying anymore so I'm just getting a Kahve Oil and Lotion.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 

What the What?erplexed  I wanted that Reconstructor.  The things I like best from her are: Protein Renew, Avcocado Intense, Reconstructor and Fortifier.  

I am sorely disappointed by this news.

Lita  I need to look at SSI.  I might pick up her Fortifying Mask.  Thanks for the OBIA review.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I have a 16oz SSI Fortifying sitting in a Cart, I'll see what I think as the weekend progresses.

That is definitely on my BF List so we'll see.  Brownie518 How is that Riche?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I picked up another Oil from: KeraVada = x1 8oz Fenugreek in Warm Vanilla


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Waiting on:
KeraVada
Purabody Naturals
OBIA Naturals
Mr. Bel Nouvo


----------



## natura87

I want Senegales twists but I am not sure what kinds of hair to get. Marley or Kanekelon? Will the Marley be too short? Will the Kanekelon not mesh with my texture?


----------



## chebaby

chello ladies

i think im gonna get that new oyin product boing. i mean, how can you not like a product with a name like boing 

i must admit. im itching to take these braids out now. i know im going to leave them in at least 2 more weeks and then after that they gotta go. but when i take them out im just gonna turn around and get some more in the following week since she said from now on she'll do them for free.


----------



## Beamodel

I'm actually micro braiding my hair up tonight when I get home. I will probably keep them in for a month or a month & a half.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> chello ladies:Wave:
> 
> i think im gonna get that new oyin product boing. *i mean, how can you not like a product with a name like boing*
> 
> *i must admit. im itching to take these braids out now. i know im going to leave them in at least 2 more weeks and then after that they gotta go. but when i take them out im just gonna turn around and get some more in the following week since she said from now on she'll do them for free.*


 
chebaby

You so Nas'Tay!

I knew them Po' Braids days were Numbered........



Beamodel said:


> *I'm actually micro braiding my hair up tonight when I get home. I will probably keep them in for a month or a month & a half.*


 
Beamodel

Do you think you can keep them in that long?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I'm under the dryer.  I really like Naturelle Grow's Ginger Peach Spritz. 

Glad I got x2 of those.  Very nice.

The only thing I didn't like was the Bottle wouldn't spritz.  So, that was an easy transfer-fix.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> You so Nas'Tay!
> 
> I knew them Po' Braids days were Numbered........
> 
> 
> 
> @Beamodel
> 
> Do you think you can keep them in that long?


 they named it not me

i did good im missing my hair though but i bet when i take these braids out im gonna remember why i put them in in the first place. i aint got no hurr.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Planning out my Regi for Tuesday, since I'll be off work.  *thank da' Lawd above*

I may do some kind of 'soak' all morning....


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@chebaby

Yeah...but that name.....inocchio

I know, but think about how fun it will be to play in your little hurr with all them products. 

And by that time, your Boing might be there.....inocchio


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair

Yes, that's the normal time frame I normally keep my braids in for. I braid my hair myself so I can freshen them up myself.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel said:


> *Yes, that's the normal time frame I normally keep my braids in for. I braid my hair myself so I can freshen them up myself.*



chebaby

You hear that Che?  How long has it been? 

You got another 4-5 weeks don't you?

A Month & a Half for Ms. Bea! Beamodel


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel

I pulled out that NaturalEgo's Avocado DC'er to use today, but put it back.  You didn't give it very good reviews.erplexed

Maybe I'll use it next week.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair
chebaby

Lol, girl you are a mess.


----------



## Froreal3

Hi ladies. I think I may need to join this. It looks like an intervention is in order. I don't have as much stuff as others, but it's...enough.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair said:


> Beamodel
> 
> I pulled out that NaturalEgo's Avocado DC'er to use today, but put it back.  You didn't give it very good reviews.erplexed
> 
> Maybe I'll use it next week.



IDareT'sHair
It's ok to me. But I put it in the pile to give away or use it up, just because I have it. I won't repurchase it again though. I like other things better than that one.


----------



## Beamodel

Froreal3 said:


> Hi ladies. I think I may need to join this. It looks like an intervention is in order. I don't have as much stuff as others, but it's...enough.



Froreal3
This thread will make you do the opposite. Use 1 buy 6 lol.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Froreal3 

You might want to reconsider that and go to the "Use Up Your Stash Thread"

This title is some-what _misleading_ and may not be the best place for you if you are seriously trying to do what you said you were trying to do.

Gurl....Ain't nothin' over here but some Hard-Core Crazy Buying PJ's.  

I'm just over here keeping them company....

Hey....Just tryna' help a Sista' Out.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel

Imma scoop some out and put it in a smaller jar. 

I'll try it Tuesday (maybe under the dryer or with Steam).


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl

Hey Ms. Curly!  :blowkiss:

I see you over there getting your _Swerve_ on in that other thread.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Yeah...but that name.....inocchio
> 
> I know, but think about how fun it will be to play in your little hurr with all them products.
> 
> And by that time, your Boing might be there.....inocchio


 i know thats why i miss my hair, i really just miss using products lol.
plus im starting to get a ton of fly aways because of the humidity, my hair is curling up in the braids.
i think i may take them out week after next and then get more a week or two after that.
i really do like the look of them.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

Maybe you can have her put them back in for the Holidays.  That would be a cute holiday look.

Give your hair a break and treat it real good with some products and have her put them back in for you October-November-ish.

I'm sure your hair has grown.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> You hear that Che? How long has it been?
> 
> You got another 4-5 weeks don't you?
> 
> A Month & a Half for Ms. Bea! @Beamodel


  you know i did good. tomorrow makes 3 weeks. thats 3 weeks longer than i thought


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair Hey T I'm going back and forth between shopping and posting 
I really need to start cooking


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *Hey T I'm going back and forth between shopping and posting *
> *I really need to start cooking*


 
@curlyhersheygirl

Order Pizza And keep shopping.... (just kidding).

I want you to talk me out of that 16oz SSI Fortifying Mask sitting in my Cart.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> you know i did good. tomorrow makes 3 weeks. *thats 3 weeks longer than i thought*


 
chebaby

Pffft.  Longer than You & Me.......


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> 
> *Order Pizza* And keep shopping.... (just kidding).
> 
> I want you to talk me out of that 16oz SSI Fortifying Mask sitting in my Cart.



IDareT'sHair That sounds good right about now

You can pass on SSI 20% isn't enough. BF she'll have a better deal and that's only a few months away.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl

Thanks Curly.  I have x1 any way, so I can wait.  

I still need to cross some things off my BF list.  Like that Bel Nouvo.

I need to pull out my list.

That KeraVada were 'randoms' but I will cross off some oils from my list to off-set these purchases.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

double post......................


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair I also need to revise my list. It's getting shorter so that's a good thing. I passed on KeraVeda because I'm into butters more now and I still have lots of oils.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl

Strictly 'Random'.  Chile....that 30% and Free Shipping got to me.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> curlyhersheygirl
> 
> Strictly 'Random'.  Chile....that 30% and Free Shipping got to me.



IDareT'sHair I know that was a good deal.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl

I guess we go in Spurts (no pun intended).  

I'm being an Oil-Head right now.  I know Butters and Cremes will follow.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Maybe you can have her put them back in for the Holidays. That would be a cute holiday look.
> 
> Give your hair a break and treat it real good with some products and have her put them back in for you October-November-ish.
> 
> I'm sure your hair has grown.


 thats actually a really good idea. plus i dont want some of these products going bad before i get the chance to use them
i have about 4 different naturelle grow deep conditioners ive never tried, not to mention the soultanicals, and other things im sure i forgot i even have.


----------



## Froreal3

Well lemme just mosey on outta this thread.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Froreal3

You know you definitely welcome to stay....but you gotta keep that Wallet on High Alert.:

Fangas' ready to Hit PayNah at all times. (24/7)


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

Girl....You missin' out.  All them good products over there.

Pamper your Hair, and have her on Stand-By for the Fall.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> What the What?erplexed  I wanted that Reconstructor.  The things I like best from her are: Protein Renew, Avcocado Intense, Reconstructor and Fortifier.
> 
> I am sorely disappointed by this news.
> 
> @Lita  I need to look at SSI.  I might pick up her Fortifying Mask.  Thanks for the OBIA review.



Yes, girl. I searched for them and no go! I'm going to ask her about them, though. I was ready for them, too. 





IDareT'sHair said:


> I have a 16oz SSI Fortifying sitting in a Cart, I'll see what I think as the weekend progresses.
> 
> That is definitely on my BF List so we'll see.  @Brownie518 How is that Riche?



I still haven't found my jar. erplexed I have no idea where it is. It's somewhere with a jar of Fortifying mask.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

You know You are The Queen of the PJ's.....

Girl....Where that stuff at?

I wanted to know more about that Riche?

Imma wait.  Maybe you'll find it by Black Friday.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518

Um...No...Claudie gotta bring those back.

OT:  I'm sitting here cacklin' at folks askin' SD's where the Sale.....


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> You know You are The Queen of the PJ's.....
> 
> Girl....Where that stuff at?
> 
> I wanted to know more about that Riche?
> 
> Imma wait.*  Maybe you'll find it by Black Friday*.


IDareT'sHair

 maybe!! 

Who lookin for that sale from SD? 

 That would be nice, tho...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

In that "What's on Sale This Month?"


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> In that "What's on Sale This Month?"



 They should already know...

I only got Hairitage, nothing else. I am soaking up some Keravada oil right now.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

What 'scent' did you get in KeraVada?  

And I thought you were going to get Bel Nouvo?


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair

I thought I got Warm Vanilla Sugar and Plumeria but they both kind of smell the same. Ayurveda-ish..not stanky though. 

I decided not to get any Baby Bubba this time. I have a 16oz DC unopened still.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

I got both the Green Tea & the Fenugreek in Warm Vanilla.  

You said Ayurvedic-stanky?


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> I got both the Green Tea & the Fenugreek in Warm Vanilla.
> 
> You said Ayurvedic-stanky?


IDareT'sHair

 No, it doesn't stink. I don't really smell the 'scent' though.


----------



## chebaby

i have a jar of riche. i need to pull that out.  i may buy my shampoo and conditioner this weekend so next weekend or the week after i already have my products when i take these out.

the good thing is they wont take all day to take out like the last braids did. because my hair is shorter i can just cut the braids and take em right on out.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@chebaby

What Shampoo & Conditioner are you getting Che? 


And umm...why do you need 'more' conditioner?


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> What Shampoo & Conditioner are you getting Che?
> 
> 
> And umm...why do you need 'more' conditioner?


 kinky curl come clean and kbb mask.

actually i dont need no more conditioner but i love that kbb mask. but i might not get it because i need to use that naturelle grow. and i have AV ashlii.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> kinky curl come clean and *kbb mask*.
> 
> actually i dont need no more conditioner but i love that kbb mask. but i might not get it because i need to use that naturelle grow. and i have AV ashlii.


 
@chebaby

That will be interesting....trying that KBB in a Tube. 

Every time I think about that I get 'turned off', but I know I will buy it when I run out.

btw: I knew you were getting that 'Poo.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I'd like to Use Up at least 5-7 more things before Black Friday. chebaby


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> That will be interesting....trying that KBB in a Tube.
> 
> Every time I think about that I get 'turned off', but I know I will buy it when I run out.
> 
> btw: I knew you were getting that 'Poo.


 for some reason i feel like i may get more product in a tube is that all in my head? lol

girl i need that poo bad. all i have on hand is cd black vanilla which is good but very gentle. when i take these braids out i dont want gentle


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> I'd like to Use Up at least 5-7 more things before Black Friday. @chebaby


 what you got on your use up list?


i got a jar of naturelle grow aloe and avocado thats almost gone, juicy leave in gotta re-up on that soon, and i dont know what else lol.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *for some reason i feel like i may get more product in a tube is that all in my head? lol*
> 
> *girl i need that poo bad. all i have on hand is cd black vanilla which is good but very gentle. when i take these braids out i dont want gentle*


 
chebaby

You just might.

Girl, You gone be rough.  

You need to do a nice 'soak' too.  Girl, And you need to Steam too.

*this is gone be fun*


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> You just might.
> 
> Girl, You gone be rough.
> 
> You need to do a nice 'soak' too. Girl, And you need to Steam too.
> 
> *this is gone be fun*


 first thing imma do is set up that steama cause i know imma need it lol.

if i dont get the kbb mask no worries, i still have a 33oz of rehab so i may use that


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair said:


> Beamodel
> 
> Imma scoop some out and put it in a smaller jar.
> 
> I'll try it Tuesday (maybe under the dryer or with Steam).



IDareT'sHair
Let me know your thoughts of it it's ok. Your hair will feel strong afterwards but I dnt think I will get it again. I like SSI Okra better.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@chebaby

Lawd...We still got x3 more weeks don't we?  We ackin' like it's tomorrow.

Braids will be a good PS to get you through the Colder months.

Oh....

I'll probably finish up:
Ashlii Amala
M Dean Coffee
Hairveda Moist 24/7 & HV's Acai Phyto Berry
MHC Honey Horsetail Reconstructor

And of course a couple of Oils, Butters, Lotions & Cremes.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Beamodel

I went out there to see if she was having a Labor Day Sale and read the ingredients again. They are excellent. 

I scooped some out in a 4oz Jar. I'll steam with it.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Lawd...We still got x3 more weeks don't we? We ackin' like it's tomorrow.
> 
> Braids will be a good PS to get you through the Colder months.
> 
> Oh....
> 
> I'll probably finish up:
> Ashlii Amala
> *M Dean Coffee*
> Hairveda Moist 24/7 & HV's Acai Phyto Berry
> MHC Honey Horsetail Reconstructor
> 
> And of course a couple of Oils, Butters, Lotions & Cremes.


 oh yea i did say 3 more weeks didnt i you know how i get, all this talking make me miss my hair more. lol.

i forgot i had this.

thats a great list. what are you repurchasing?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@chebaby

Not sure. You said MHC Reconstructor was just so-so. erplexed 

I have Multiples of everything else.

I was going to say M. Dean's Coffee and remembered I have The Pomade Shop's Coffee DC'er.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

I will get more M. Dean BF, but not sure which ones?  And only just 1 or 2.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Not sure. You said MHC Reconstructor was just so-so. erplexed
> 
> I have Multiples of everything else.
> 
> I was going to say M. Dean's Coffee and remembered I have The Pomade Shop's Coffee DC'er.


 yea i dont remember liking it very much


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> I will get more M. Dean BF, but not sure which ones? And only just 1 or 2.


 i still never tried those thick detanglers


----------



## Ltown

Beamodel said:


> Froreal3
> This thread will make you do the opposite. Use 1 buy 6 lol.





IDareT'sHair said:


> Froreal3
> 
> You might want to reconsider that and go to the "Use Up Your Stash Thread"
> 
> This title is some-what _misleading_ and may not be the best place for you if you are seriously trying to do what you said you were trying to do.
> 
> Gurl....Ain't nothin' over here but some Hard-Core Crazy Buying PJ's.
> 
> I'm just over here keeping them company....
> 
> Hey....Just tryna' help a Sista' Out.



Froreal3, Beamodel, 

This is not reduce yoour stash thread  we tried initaily   but pj couldn't do it, i think we lost alot of folks because they really wanted to reduce.   I get caught up in the pjism but i learned how to pace myself and buy what i really need but still converse with my girls.  We been here since 2009    You can't stay away because its sharing informative thread love it.


----------



## Beamodel

Ltown
Froreal3

You are right girl. I stay all up in here bc I feel like home in this thread. I'm on a no buy until Blk Friday but after that, I'm getting bck to my PJ ways lol. It's a bad bad habit, but I'm proud of it. 

I can say one thing though, my hair has never looked better!


----------



## Lita

IDareT'sHair Brownie518 Hi! I sent kera Veda a pm about a pomade & they said yes..So,think I'm going to order the pomade..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Froreal3

Ok, so I'll just chill here and mostly lurk. I definitely need to use up/give away the majority of my stuff before Blk Friday.  Then it's no holds barred!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Froreal3

You'll do better with the Buying.  But it does take time.  Just take it one day at a time.

As I said in another Thread, it's definitely a 'struggle' to overcome.

Now my goal is to just buy 'less'.  I can remember at one time have 10-12 Sitrinillah's, 15-20 Marie Deans, 20-30 Bear Fruit Hair's......(and that's just a few).

I've stopped all that craziness and just take a more sensible approach to my PJ-ism.

I enjoy being a PJ - but I've started to set limits.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl

Mernin' Ms. Curly!  My Purabody Shipped.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair & Froreal3 I agree. It's a struggle but I too have scaled back alot. Now I'm down to just 2 backups as opposed to 6 and up. I now mostly shop for unique items to try and only purchase new items during a sale.

On that note T I caved and got 2 oils from KeraVeda. That deal is too good to pass up.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> curlyhersheygirl
> 
> Mernin' Ms. Curly!  My Purabody Shipped.



IDareT'sHair That's awesome. I'm still waiting but I saw on FB that what I purchased sold out again so it may be awhile.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> Froreal3 I agree. It's a struggle but I too have scaled back alot. *Now I'm down to just 2 backups as opposed to 6 and up.* I now mostly shop for unique items to try and only purchase new items during a sale.
> 
> *On that note T I caved and got 2 oils from KeraVeda. That deal is too good to pass up.*


 
curlyhersheygirl

I know how we do Ms. Curly.  We'll do greater later

Which one(s) did you get & what scents?

On that back up note:  I still keep about 5-6 back ups but not 10-12.


----------



## Lita

Froreal3 said:


> Ok, so I'll just chill here and mostly lurk. I definitely need to use up/give away the majority of my stuff before Blk Friday.  Then it's no holds barred!



Froreal3 Hi! I've given a lot of stuff away,used up a bunch of products....Only keeping the best of the best in my stash....Occasionally,trying a few new items here & there..

*Work in progress,but worth it.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Lita

I agree to Ms. Lita. It's definitely worth it. 

And I love trying 'new' things and hearing about new things out there.

I've enjoyed spending every dime.  

It's a Hobby just like any other hobby.  Some folks are into Electronics, Cameras, etc.....I look at it like any other hobby.

I have a friend that loves to 'Thrift'. 

Not my thing, but he likes it. 

He's as bad as we are with his thriftin' as we are with Products.

So every weekend, we ask each other: "What Did YOU Buy?"


----------



## IDareT'sHair

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Lita
> 
> I agree to Ms. Lita. It's definitely worth it.
> 
> And I love trying 'new' things and hearing about new things out there.
> 
> I've enjoyed spending every dime.
> 
> It's a Hobby just like any other hobby. Some folks are into Electronics, Cameras, etc.....I look at it like any other hobby.
> 
> I have a friend that loves to 'Thrift'.
> 
> Not my thing, but he likes it.
> 
> He's as bad as we are with his thriftin' as we are with Products.
> 
> So every weekend, we ask each other: "What Did YOU Buy?"


 
curlyhersheygirl Lita


----------



## Lita

I tried to get some Darcy's (pumpkin con) from curl mart yesterday & it was sold out..Wanted to re-up...Have 1 bottle left..This is my staple..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita

IDareT'sHair My Dad is into electronics,Mom likes yard sales/shoes..We all have something..lol...

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Lita & IDareT'sHair I also enjoy trying new things. With my backups I tend to have more multiples for DC's and LI's but not so many in the other categories.

From KeraVeda I got the brahmi oil and the fenugreek oil both in Japanese cherry blossom.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Lita curlyhersheygirl

That Boy will thrift all weekend. Eewww not my thing.  

I told him we should set a monthly amount, me for products him for all that durn thriftin'.  

He definitely outspends me every weekend. He will thrift all day/weekend. 

I could never see the "Fun" in that.

He's always like: "What are you doing? On that Hair Blog?" and I say: "Where Are You? At the Thrift Store?" 

And we both Crack Up.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Lita curlyhersheygirl

And 'basically' we only really ever go PJ-Hog Wild-Crazy, is when there is a Sale.  

Granted, the Sales haven't slowed down since _Mothers Day_ and I've been on the spend-train since then too.

And All these New Fabulous Vendors poppin' up all over the place hasn't helped either.


----------



## Priss Pot

Hey y'all!  It's been a minute!

I'm sure y'all already know about the Shescentit 20% off Labor Day Sale: ENDOFSUMMER

I had to hop on it, as I haven't used her products since 2011.  I ordered:

Fortifying Hair Mask 16oz
Avocado Conditioner 16oz
Marshmallow Hair Cream 9oz
Pumpkin Seed Defrizzer 4oz
Kiwi Kiss Hair Butter 9oz

I haven't used these specific products before. When I first used SSI, I used the Honey Rinse Conditioner, Okra Reconstructor, Banana Brulee, and Macadamia Fixing Gel with success (with the Honey Rinse and Okra being my favs). I decided to try some of her other products this go round.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Lita curlyhersheygirl
> 
> That Boy will thrift all weekend. Eewww not my thing.
> 
> I told him we should set a monthly amount, me for products him for all that durn thriftin'.
> 
> He definitely outspends me every weekend. He will thrift all day/weekend.
> 
> I could never see the "Fun" in that.
> 
> He's always like: "What are you doing? On that Hair Blog?" and I say: "Where Are You? At the Thrift Store?"
> 
> And we both Crack Up.



IDareT'sHair That's so funny  At least he can understand the struggle. He sounds like my dad he thrifts all weekend too and in the summer he adds the flea markets. He has a barn at the back of his house full of stuff  I keep telling him I don't want to see him on "hoarders buried alive"


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Priss Pot Hey sis good to see you.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl 

Gurl....that boy got so much mess it ain't funny.  He's addicted. (I got my nerves).

But um..yeah..that durn Thriftin' Flea-Marketin' mess ain't no joke either.  

He's tried to N/B but failed repeatedly. 

I told him to set a limit per pay-day.  And who am I tryin' to give advice...


----------



## Lita

Priss Pot Nice SSI Haul..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Priss Pot

Hey MRS. Priss Pot!

You'll love your SSI Haul.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl @Lita

Now I will admit, he did get a Brand new Dyson DC-40 still in the Box for $40 bucks. 

And a Nutri-Bullet for $20 bucks and a new Dell Laptop or Desk Top for about $60-$70.


----------



## Priss Pot

Thanks y'all. It was about time I splurged a little on my hair.  I've been stuck at MBL for over a year *hangs head in shame*.  I gotta get back on my hair game.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Girls....

Lawd...the Spurrt is all up in these Fangas tonight.  Glad there is nothing really interesting on Sale.


----------



## Lita

August Buys-

Ulta-
*2 in on flat ion/curl wand

Walgreens-
*Tressame heat tamer spray

Target-
*SM hibiscus co-wash cleanser
*SM curl Kids detangle conditioner
*SM curl poo
*SM curl milk
*SM curl smoothie

Claudies-
*Khave hydrating Dc
*Khave moisturizing lotion

Lace Naturals
*2x's Brahmi Root Dc
*More Moisture Cream
*Apricot Mango Pomade

Heritage Hydration-
*Soft Coconut leave-in
*Carrot Icing
*Punch leave-in

Cream & Coco-
*Cocomallow co-wash
*Caramel Cream Brule Dc

Afro Veda-
*Coconut Moisture Milk
*Ashlii Amla Red Raspberry Dc

Obai Naturals-
*Curl Moisture Cream
*Curl Hydration Spray

Naturally Ameri-
*Fenugreek & Coconut Dc
*Hemp & Marshmallow hair milk 

Kizuri
*Coco Vanilla Dc
*Passion Fruit hair milk
*Coconut mango leave-in

Gaisie Body Essentials-
*Avacodo Deep Treatment 
*Cupucca custard

KV-
*Brahmi pomade

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Lita

WOW!  Lady!  You Been Busy!


----------



## Lita

IDareT'sHair said:


> Lita
> 
> WOW!  Lady!  You Been Busy!



IDareT'sHair I know..lol...A couple of products I left at my parents house,I don't like traveling with too much stuff..I left Obai curl spray,SM smoothie & SM curl milk..My BASK butter,MD butter & komaza was already there...lol..Keep a stash in place..lol..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Lita

I thought there'd be more Sales for some reason.erplexed


----------



## Lita

IDareT'sHair said:


> Lita
> 
> I thought there'd be more Sales for some reason.erplexed



IDareT'sHair I know,last year it was plenty of labor day sales,maybe BF will be huge.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Lita

They've been coming hard with Sales since Mothers Day tho'.

I hope BF is Huge too. .... 

These little "Hits" and Flash Sales will help us cut down our BF lists.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Lita

My Plan is to lean in heavy on these Butters & Grease the next couple months.


----------



## Lita

IDareT'sHair I just need glycerin free heavy duty leave-in's/all year round moisturizes..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita

Ynobe-15% off till sept 3..code-LDay13 

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Ltown

Good Afternoon ladies!

Hope you enjoying the holiday weekend, the extra day off is needed. 
I got my Kera, haven't used it but the packaging is cheesy but I guess that to be expected being new.


----------



## Lita

Ltown Hello! Hope your weekend is going well...What did you get from kera?

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Ltown

Lita said:


> Ltown Hello! Hope your weekend is going well...What did you get from kera?
> 
> Happy Hair Growing!



Lita, i got viamin and conitioning oil and the growth oil.  The cheesy label on both say vitamin and conditionin oil but the ingredients are different per label


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ltown

Lawd...not Cheesy? 

How do they smell?  

I hope I won't be disappointed.  SMH.

And did you try either of them?


----------



## Lita

Ltown Hope you like it..I ordered the Brahmi pomade....Like IDareT'sHair how does it smell?

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## natura87

Detangled my hair last night with a cheapie detangler, twisted up overnight and washed and conditioned this morning. I'm letting it air dry for now. I want to try out some Senegalese twists but I also have some products I want to use up. Decisions decisions. Still waiting on my shipping confirmation/tracking info from Soultanicals. I'll give it to the end of the week and then I'll make a fuss.


----------



## Ltown

Lita said:


> Ltown Hope you like it..I ordered the Brahmi pomade....Like IDareT'sHair how does it smell?
> 
> Happy Hair Growing!





IDareT'sHair said:


> Ltown
> 
> Lawd...not Cheesy?
> 
> How do they smell?
> 
> I hope I won't be disappointed.  SMH.
> 
> And did you try either of them?



IDareT'sHair,  Lita, its smell ok, i won't be using them until its cooler. I really don't use oils that much anymore.


----------



## Beamodel

I'm all braided up now ladies... Will take them down in about 6 wks...

This might be the last time though. My braids are the same length of my hair. Only thing is the braids have my hair way thicker. But I love them...


----------



## Lita

Beamodel said:


> I'm all braided up now ladies... Will take them down in about 6 wks...
> 
> This might be the last time though. My braids are the same length of my hair. Only thing is the braids have my hair way thicker. But I love them...



Beamodel Nice..The thickness will come.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel

I bet they really look nice!  Congrats getting them done.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Hey divas here's my "use up" list.


1 8oz ST fluffalicious ( 1 backup )
1 liter elucence moisture conditioner  ( 3 backups)
1 16oz MD olive wheat berry ( no backup )
1 16oz NG mango and coconut water DC ( 1 backup )
1 DB  herbal spritz ( 1 backup )
1 16oz ST knot sauce ( 1 backup )
1 16oz HQS GM ( no backup )
1 4oz Enso honey pomade ( no backup)
1 4oz HH JOJ ( 1 backup )
1 8oz HV cocasta oil ( no backup)
1 32oz HV amala cream rinse ( 2 backups )
1 24oz Aussie moist conditioner ( no backup )
1 24oz Aussie moist shampoo ( no backup)
2 16oz SSI avocado conditioner ( 3 backups )
1 11oz AO GPB ( 4 backups )


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

I've been waiting two days for HH to send me an invoice. I may spend that money on something else .


----------



## Brownie518

Nice list, curly! It's good to have a list to work off of. I check mine every week, just to see my progress...(if there is any)

I'm  at Ltown - 'cheesy labels' 

I think I will like those KeraVada oils, though. I don't see anything 'fantastic' about them but they seem like good oils


----------



## Brownie518

@Lita

Did Kera respond about the pomade?

ETA...just saw that you got the Brahmi pomade. I don't see that listed right now though. Did you have to request it?


----------



## Froreal3

curlyhersheygirl how does your Soultanicals Fluff look?  I got some from the exchange forum that is brown. When I mixed it, it was white underneath and then became chocolate swirl looking.   The member I got it from said it was brown when she got it. I saw white on some online reviews so we were confused. Was therea formula change?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Froreal3 

Mine was pure white when I first got it. But it had started to separate a bit, I ended up swapping it with Che.

Lawd....it might be Brown now.


----------



## natura87

curlyhersheygirl said:


> Hey divas here's my "use up" list.
> 
> 
> 1 8oz ST fluffalicious ( 1 backup )
> 1 liter elucence moisture conditioner  ( 3 backups)
> 1 16oz MD olive wheat berry ( no backup )
> 1 16oz NG mango and coconut water DC ( 1 backup )
> 1 DB  herbal spritz ( 1 backup )
> 1 16oz ST knot sauce ( 1 backup )
> 1 16oz HQS GM ( no backup )
> 1 4oz Enso honey pomade ( no backup)
> 1 4oz HH JOJ ( 1 backup )
> 1 8oz HV cocasta oil ( no backup)
> 1 32oz HV amala cream rinse ( 2 backups )
> 1 24oz Aussie moist conditioner ( no backup )
> 1 24oz Aussie moist shampoo ( no backup)
> 2 16oz SSI avocado conditioner ( 3 backups )
> 1 11oz AO GPB ( 4 backups )





Wow.


*looks at my pile that needs to be used up*

*looks at my products that have yet to be touched and are in storagey totes*

*looks at what I am giving to my sister and my neice*




Teach me your ways. I am lazy when it comes to my hair and I need to know how to use things up faster.  I still have Pura left.Several.


----------



## natura87

I want my Soultanicals. She better not make me annoyed and have to go down to BK to get it.


----------



## natura87

I want some Bel Nouvo. I dont need it but I want it. Will probably get it.


----------



## Lita

Brownie518 Yes,Kera making a pomade..In the vendor instruction box,just put Pomade.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita

Blue Roze-20% spend $25 code-LAB20

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Lita

Is this after August 10th? It says the Shop is Closed. I went to ETSY. Lemme look some place else.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Double Post.................


----------



## Lita

IDareT'sHair bluerozebeauty.com

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Lita

Yeah, I went out there.  

I had the Pumpkin Puree and the Pumpkin Whip in a Cart and backed  it out.


----------



## Lita

IDareT'sHair said:


> Lita
> 
> Yeah, I went out there.
> 
> I had the Pumpkin Puree and the Pumpkin Whip in a Cart and backed  it out.



IDareT'sHair Oh,ok...Keep us posted.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Lita

I didn't do too bad this weekend (which was partly because the Sales sucked and there was nothing that jumped out at me).  

So, I just ended up with:

Another KeraVada (Green Tea Oil & Fenugreek)
Bel Nouvo (x2 DC'ers)
OBIA Naturals x1 Moisture Crème
Curlmart x1 ED JBCO

I think that's it.


----------



## Lita

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Lita
> 
> I didn't do too bad this weekend (which was partly because the Sales sucked and there was nothing that jumped out at me).
> 
> So, I just ended up with:
> 
> Another KeraVada (Green Tea Oil & Fenugreek)
> Bel Nouvo (x2 DC'ers)
> OBIA Naturals x1 Moisture Crème
> Curlmart x1 ED JBCO
> 
> I think that's it.



IDareT'sHair That's good..Yea! I crossed off a lot of vendors/products off my list that I will never use/buy again..So,I'm replacing & getting what works.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Lita said:


> *I crossed off a lot of vendors/products off my list that I will never use/buy again..*So,I'm replacing & getting what works.
> 
> Happy Hair Growing!


 
Lita

Um....Have I seen that List???......


----------



## Brownie518

Hey ya'll!!

Lita IDareT'sHair 

What's goin on??

IDareT'sHair - I only got some Hairitage this weekend. I can't believe I passed up on all those sales!!


----------



## Lita

IDareT'sHair Hi! I think,I only posted some of the keep list on here..I need to post the never buy again list..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita

Brownie518 Hey! Some vendors are having sales till the 3rd,others till Friday...

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Brownie518

Lita said:


> @Brownie518 Hey! Some vendors are having sales till the 3rd,others till Friday...
> 
> Happy Hair Growing!



Yeah, I saw!!  I'm glad. That way I have a littlet ime to change my mind..


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair

I just checked Claudie's and I see the Fortifying and the Reconstructor are both listed now.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

Good News on Ms. Claudie. 

I'll restock on both of those and some Temple Balm Revitalizer BF *maybe* if the price is right.......


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I want b.a.s.k. to have a Sale.  

I want:
x1 YAM (for a back up)
x1 Whiskey Repair I have (x1 1/2 empty jar & x1 unopened Jar)

These are on my BF List too.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair & Lita I have crossed a few vendors off my list as well. Mostly because it's not cost effective when I only purchase 1 or 2 products from 1 vendor especially if it was just ok and didn't knock my socks off.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Froreal3 said:


> curlyhersheygirl how does your Soultanicals Fluff look?  I got some from the exchange forum that is brown. When I mixed it, it was white underneath and then became chocolate swirl looking.   The member I got it from said it was brown when she got it. I saw white on some online reviews so we were confused. Was therea formula change?



Froreal3 Mine was white and remained white all while I was using it. I have a backup that I purchased months ago and it's still white. I'm not sure what happened with that one and she didn't mention a formula change.


----------



## Froreal3

^^^ Thanks. I don't think I will use it again. It's not all that anyway.


----------



## Lita

curlyhersheygirl said:


> IDareT'sHair & Lita I have crossed a few vendors off my list as well. Mostly because it's not cost effective when I only purchase 1 or 2 products from 1 vendor especially if it was just ok and didn't knock my socks off.



curlyhersheygirl Agreed..I'm only keeping products that give me a 4 or 5 experience & that's on a scale of 1-5,that includes sales and shipping too...This is helping me save money/reduce my stash.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My Curlmart Shipped and my Pura Chocolate Smoothie should be here any day.  It shipped last week.  (I keep forgetting about this one).

I went into my Local Health Food Store to pick up something for my stuffy nose/head they had AO On Sale. 

I picked up a 16oz bottle of GPB and got to the register and it was the 'Poo.  Glad I noticed it.

Folks had wiped all the Conditioners Clean.  They had a 'few' bottles of Rosa Mosqueta left.  

They called another store and they are going to send up a bottle of GBP and call me.

Mind you:  I did not go in there for that.  I may or may not go back & get it, because I really don't need it.  I think the 16oz bottle was $10.00.

I haven't bought AO in a long, long time....but you know a PJ Get when they see the words: S-A-L-E!  And I've always liked GBP.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair That's a good price for the 16oz 

My oldest son decided to cut his waist length hair down to about 3in  He told DH it's time for a new look since he'll be 16 on Thursday.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl

WOW! Curly!  That's interesting.  Do you think he will like it?  When is he having it done?

So, that will ease up on some products......

That will be so different.

Yeah, the 'Poo was $10.66.  And they better sell me that Conditioner for $10.66 too.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl

I mentioned You in the September Hits or Miss Did you see it?


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair It's very interesting. DH is cutting it right now. He asked him numerous times if he was sure. He's been growing his hair for 3 years and really got a handle of how to care for it. I guess he really wanted a change 

It will free up lots of product and the hot water


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> curlyhersheygirl
> 
> I mentioned You in the September Hits or Miss Did you see it?



IDareT'sHair No I didn't. Let me go look


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *It's very interesting. DH is cutting it right now. He asked him numerous times if he was sure. He's been growing his hair for 3 years and really got a handle of how to care for it. I guess he really wanted a change *
> 
> *It will free up lots of product and the hot water *


 
curlyhersheygirl

Let me know how it turns out.  I'm sure it will look very nice.

*Cackles about products & hot water.*


----------



## Froreal3

Lita said:


> curlyhersheygirl Agreed..I'm only keeping products that give me a 4 or 5 experience & that's on a scale of 1-5,that includes sales and shipping too...This is helping me save money/reduce my stash.
> 
> Happy Hair Growing!



Me too. I'm trying to narrow down my vendors to one or two...who would you all pick?

*Komaza:* Excellent shipping. Good products, some reasonably priced products.
*Silk Dreams:* Great Dcers, good prices, ok shipping. She makes everything to order so it's understandable.
*Hairveda:* Inexpensive and has great products but her shipping is so slow. 
*Hairitage Hydration:* Great shipping, good products, but pricey.



Which would you choose out of these?


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Froreal3 From your list I would pick Komaza and Hairveda. They both have a strong full product line, are reasonably priced and offer sales and reward points for frequent buyers.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> curlyhersheygirl
> 
> Let me know how it turns out.  I'm sure it will look very nice.
> 
> **Cackles about products & hot water.**



IDareT'sHair My DD and I would have to do our hair on different days from when he did his because all the hot water would be gone. DH was also looking into replacing the tank with a tank-less system because of it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Froreal3

I cannot. Sorry.

I buy _certain_ things from _certain_ vendors. 

I'm not a 1 or 2 line kinda Girl.


----------



## Froreal3

^^^ hehe I know that's right. I do like certain things from each of these.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Froreal3

Cannot.Doooo.it.Girl.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My Purabody came today....

Also:

KeraVada Oils -- Green Tea One and the Fenugreek (both in Warm Vanilla) not much of a scent but at least they don't stank.

OBIA Naturals Hair Creme


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair That's good to know. I hope to start receiving shipping notices soon.

DH finished DS hair it looks really nice but he also looks so grown I guess that's the look he was going for.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *DH finished DS hair it looks really nice but he also looks so grown I guess that's the look he was going for.*


 
curlyhersheygirl

That Young Man is tryna' get his Sweet 16 on Ms. Curly-Q

I got way more stuff than I thought I'd get today.  I can't figure out how to leave Feedback on ETSY now.  They changed it.erplexed


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Froreal3

Back to Your "List"

Even though when I buy, I buy quite a bit from S/D's. 

My only issue is the lack of Sales (and I know it's reasonably priced and all that jazz) and when there are Sales they are 10% sometimes, hopefully, maybe 15%. 

So I just buy from them during those times. It works better for me that way, personally, because I like to only buy stuff on Sale. Regardless.

So, I can wait on that.

That's just my own personal opinion.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> curlyhersheygirl
> 
> *That Young Man is tryna' get his Sweet 16 on Ms. Curly-Q*
> 
> I got way more stuff than I thought I'd get today.  I can't figure out how to leave Feedback on ETSY now.  They changed it.erplexed



IDareT'sHair I guess so. I need to get with the program


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl

Yeah Ms. Curly.  Chile....You got to get with the Program. 

I'm proud of him.  

I wonder if he'll ever want them back one day?


----------



## Froreal3

Received my PBN Cupuacu butters.


----------



## Beamodel

Froreal3 said:


> Me too. I'm trying to narrow down my vendors to one or two...who would you all pick?
> 
> Komaza: Excellent shipping. Good products, some reasonably priced products.
> Silk Dreams: Great Dcers, good prices, ok shipping. She makes everything to order so it's understandable.
> Hairveda: Inexpensive and has great products but her shipping is so slow.
> Hairitage Hydration: Great shipping, good products, but pricey.
> 
> Which would you choose out of these?



Froreal3

For me, it would be
1. Hairveda
2. Hairitage Hydration
3. Silk Dreams
4. Komaza

My hair doesn't like aloe so no Komaza for me (every product has it high on tjhe list). So I guess it depends on what your hair likes/love.


----------



## Brownie518

Hey ladies!!

IDareT'sHair

On Etsy, go into Purchases and you can leave feedback. Its the 'star' system now. You rate it with stars and leave a comment. 

My Hairitage shipped. So waiting on Shi Naturals and Claudie's.


----------



## Lita

*Heritage-Shipped

*Kera-Shipped

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita

Spritz with soultincals wrappers delight,Moisturized my  with HH Greek yogurt,NA hemp coconut milk on lower length..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## natura87

Still waiting on my shipping notification from Soultanicals.



Its been 7.5 business days. I counted.


I want it now. It better smell good. I gave her my hard earned monies.


----------



## Lita

Froreal3 said:


> Me too. I'm trying to narrow down my vendors to one or two...who would you all pick?
> 
> *Komaza:* Excellent shipping. Good products, some reasonably priced products.
> *Silk Dreams:* Great Dcers, good prices, ok shipping. She makes everything to order so it's understandable.
> *Hairveda:* Inexpensive and has great products but her shipping is so slow.
> *Hairitage Hydration:* Great shipping, good products, but pricey.
> 
> 
> 
> Which would you choos out of these?



Froreal3 Hi! Like Beamodel said,komaza has a aloe high in the ingredients with most products...My hair has a love/hate affair with Aloe..I have to be careful..IDareT'sHair it's hard to pick one vendor...

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita

I hope more vendors will be available at local stores soon,will save on shopping and wait time.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

I tried that and couldn't get it to work. 

For some reason, I couldn't scroll down in the box enough to allow me to post the comment.

*Strange*erplexed


----------



## Froreal3

Lita said:


> I hope more vendors will be available at local stores soon,will save on shopping and wait time.
> 
> Happy Hair Growing!


 
Lita I know right. We need them to strike a deal with a couple distributors. I'm not sure how all of that works. I guess they have to prove that they have high sales.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Lita Froreal3

I'm opposite. 

I think when it's massed produced like for Tar'Jay and places, it loses something.

I don't think people are impressed with the massed produced Camille Rose or KBB.  I think even ingredients might change or be reconfigured.erplexed

Even though it's a pain waiting.....I'll press on with the wait.  

Saying that, I hope Hairveda never goes mass.  And some of my other favs.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

natura87 said:


> *Still waiting on my shipping notification from Soultanicals.*
> 
> **
> 
> *Its been 7.5 business days. I counted.*
> 
> 
> *I want it now. It better smell good. I gave her my hard earned monies.*


 
@natura87

I've totally lost interest in this vendor (a while back actually). 

I just haven't found anything that truly works for me. erplexed 

I still have to try my Knot Sauce and both of the Spritz I have in my stash, but this Vendor became easy for me to eliminate.

I might still get onsey-twosey's of something if the 'mood/sale' ever struck me, but I don't see myself "Hauling" no more Soultanicals.

Good Luck getting your stuff and keep us posted after you try everything out.


----------



## natura87

IDareT'sHair said:


> @natura87
> 
> I've totally lost interest in this vendor (a while back actually).
> 
> I just haven't found anything that truly works for me. erplexed
> 
> I still have to try my Knot Sauce and both of the Spritz I have in my stash, but this Vendor became easy for me to eliminate.
> 
> I might still get onsey-twosey's of something if the 'mood/sale' ever struck me, but I don't see myself "Hauling" no more Soultanicals.
> 
> Good Luck getting your stuff and keep us posted after you try everything out.



I know I'm within her time window..but gosh.  She shouldnt have so many sales if she knows she cant keep up with the demand. Plus she says she has like 5 kids...well put those lil buggars to work. Time is money.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

natura87 said:


> I know I'm within her time window..but gosh.  *She shouldnt have so many sales if she knows she cant keep up with the demand. Plus she says she has like 5 kids...well put those lil buggars to work. Time is money.*


 
natura87

Yeah, I agree about the Sales (and The Good Lawd knows I love a Sale), but I don't agree about putting those chillren to work.

That's how HQS had them issues (in the very, very beginning), letting some kids help with the bottling, packaging etc..... = Disaster


----------



## MileHighDiva

natura87 IDareT'sHair 

She probably has a sale every week, for the cash infusion to support those five boogers.  Y'all getting your products is secondary.  She's probably not paying herself a salary and literally living off the $$$ from orders and not the profits.  That's the only explanation for weekly sales. 

Sent from my Speak & Spell using LHCF


----------



## IDareT'sHair

MileHighDiva

..........


----------



## natura87

MileHighDiva said:


> natura87 IDareT'sHair
> 
> She probably has a sale every week, for the cash infusion to support those five boogers.  Y'all getting your products is secondary.  She's probably not paying herself a salary and literally living off the $$$ from orders and not the profits.  That's the only explanation for weekly sales.
> 
> Sent from my Speak & Spell using LHCF






She needs to stop.


----------



## natura87

Getting my product shouldnt be secondary. If you cant handle the influx dont go into business. When you are a business your main goal should be to provide the product you say you are going to provide in a timely manner. I could see if you were importing breastmilk or something internationally...then I could understand the wait, but if you have this stuff and you are just mixing it I assume you have enough supply to make what you are offering and in a timely manner. 

Put those kids to work, no child labor laws are being broken. Give them an allowance and let them have at sticking stickas on the bottles, the older ones can do the packing if they are older than 10. If you have that many kids and you want to start a business use your in house labor.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@natura87

You need to Stop. 

I still don't want no   chillren messin' with my stuff.


----------



## natura87

IDareT'sHair said:


> @natura87
> 
> You need to Stop.
> 
> I still don't want no   chillren messin' with my stuff.



I just want a darn shippin notice.

I work in Customer srevice right now, have for many years. If you are going to offer a service and cannot meet demand, stop having sales until you can meet your minimum production level in a timely manner.


----------



## divachyk

curlyhersheygirl said:


> @IDareT'sHair My DD and I would have to do our hair on different days from when he did his because all the hot water would be gone. DH was also looking into replacing the tank with a tank-less system because of it.


 
curlyhersheygirl, my issue exactly except my competition is the washing machine. We're looking to get another water heater.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

natura87 said:


> I just want a darn shippin notice.
> 
> I work in Customer srevice right now, have for many years. *If you are going to offer a service and cannot meet demand, stop having sales until you can meet your minimum production level in a timely manner.*


 
@natura87

I agree with you 100% Ms. N-87. 

And it would cut down on her need to issue all those apology emails she sends out after folks done cut up about not getting their stuff.

She always issues an apology email about shipping times, processing times yada yada boo-boo.


----------



## Lita

IDareT'sHair What happend with CR & KBB,the ingredients change once they hit mane stream...If its not broke dont fix it.....

*What made both companies popular in the first place,was the product...

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Brownie518

Hey, ladies.

I'm sitting with KeraVada soaking in. I plan to wash late tonight and DC with SD Razz. I want to reup on this but I am trying to wait until I use up more of my Naturelle DCs. I have probably 5 16oz right now.  2 Herbal Blends, 2 Chamomile Burdock, 1 Slippery Elm. I want 2 Mango Coconut joints


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518

I'm getting ready to open my Fenugreek Oil.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518

What you doing?


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair

...sippin on a nice drink and browsing. So, basically, nothing!! I want to make some purchases but I'm going to wait...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518

Your SO probably thinking.....Awww....Here We Go!  

September ain't even came in good yet and she tryna' Hit PayNah.

Speaking of 'sippin'....I want more b.a.s.k. Whiskey Vanilla...

I used that yesterday.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

I really like her Ginger Peach Spritz (Naturelle Grow).  I will definitely be getting more of this.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> Your SO probably thinking.....Awww....Here We Go!
> 
> September ain't even came in good yet and she tryna' Hit PayNah.
> 
> Speaking of 'sippin'....I want more b.a.s.k. Whiskey Vanilla...
> 
> I used that yesterday.


IDareT'sHair -  SO already started fussin....

I love that Whiskey!!  That's my favorite b.a.s.k. item. 



IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> I really like her Ginger Peach Spritz (Naturelle Grow).  I will definitely be getting more of this.



How do you use that? As a refresher or under your creamy leave ins? That's how I'd use it, I think. I might try it one day.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 

I knew he'd be Fussin & Cussin'

I've been using it as a Detangler/Leave-In.  I think Lita is/was using it as a Refresher.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> I knew he'd be Fussin & Cussin'
> 
> I've been using it as a Detangler/Leave-In.  I think Lita is/was using it as a Refresher.



I'll definitely have to try it at some point.  Under my leave in


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518

I'm going to try both ST'icals first and see what I think of those. 

If they don't work out, I'll make AV Moringa & Ginseng and this one my staple Detanglers.


----------



## MileHighDiva

natura87 IDareT'sHair

I made that analysis after Ogoma pondered in another thread, what's her marketing strategy to literally have a sale every week.  Especially, when the orders from previous sales haven't made it out the door.  So, I put my  thinking cap on.  Why would a vendor have perpetual sales, and they haven't fulfilled the previous orders???? :crystalba

They need the :dollar::dollar::dollar:

N-87, please let us know when you receive your products.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair

The ST joints are both good. The ultimate detangler for me is the CD Monoi Anti Breakage spray, though. I'm going to order two more of those this week. I have a $10 off for her site plus the member discount. Love it!!!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@MileHighDiva

Not sure about ST'icals....

That's the same thing I believed was going on with _It's Perfectly Naturals_.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

So are you buying the CD Monoi?


----------



## natura87

MileHighDiva said:


> natura87 IDareT'sHair
> 
> I made that analysis after Ogoma pondered in another thread, what's her marketing strategy to literally have a sale every week.  Especially, when the orders from previous sales haven't made it out the door.  So, I put my  thinking cap on.  Why would a vendor have perpetual sales, and they haven't fulfilled the previous orders???? :crystalba
> 
> They need the :dollar::dollar::dollar:
> 
> N-87, please let us know when you receive your products.



I hate that you are right.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair

I'll get some Monoi this week or next, for sure. I want two of the Sprays, two conditioners, and I might try something else. Oh, and I need an 8oz Healthy Hair Butter.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

CD's has a lot of Sales too.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> CD's has a lot of Sales too.


IDareT'sHair

Sure does! And markdowns on HSN, too.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *Sure does! And markdowns on HSN, too.*


 
Brownie518

I have not been following HSN. 

I bet they have been having some great deals.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Used Up: 
x1 Hairveda Green Tea Hair Butter. (no back ups). I may repurchase during BF.  I will also pick up another Almond Glaze.


----------



## Lita

Brownie518 Hi! Yes,I use it as a refresher & underneath my sealant..

IDareT'sHair How is the kera oil?

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita

My Claudies Shipped.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## natura87

Day 9 with no sign of a shipping notice.




First and last time I will purchase from them. At least Hairveda let you know and you eventually got a shipping notice. I will be sending a stern email tonight.


----------



## Lita

AveYou-Shipped

*I used the birthday coupon from them..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Lita Very, very, very nice. 

I'm getting ready to massage some in right now.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

natura87

I'm glad I lost interest in that line.


----------



## Lita

IDareT'sHair HH & Kera just came...Yes,at 6:23pm..Post office..No comment.

*Kera,smells so good..I got the cotton candy..

*Loving the way HH Big City Punch smells & feels..Yes,just sprayed some in my hair..lol..

*Rubbed some HH carrot icing on my edges..Smells good too..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Lita

Girl...Same with me.  No Notification.  It just 'magically' appeared.


----------



## natura87

IDareT'sHair said:


> natura87
> 
> I'm glad I lost interest in that line.



I just got a reply. It was prompt but still. It will be sent out "Monday".



What if I was productless? What if I had no conditioner? What if there were a butter famine?


----------



## Lita

IDareT'sHair said:


> Lita
> 
> Girl...Same with me.  No Notification.  It just 'magically' appeared.



IDareT'sHair I know..lol..The postman said,you have two packages..I knew HH was coming..Happy it came too..Feels nice on my scalp.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@natura87

I can't wait until you get them, try them & review them. I know your review will be honest, frank and to the point.


----------



## natura87

IDareT'sHair said:


> @natura87
> 
> I can't wait until you get them, try them & review them. I know your review will be honest, frank and to the point.



The rose colored glasses are gone. I have had to wait too long!!!! I will be brutal, if its good, its good..but already it has left a bad taste in my mouth. Like stale cheetos.


----------



## Beamodel

I got my HH Big City Punch today. It smells good but I can't use it yet bc I have my braids in

I got rid of a few moisturizers including Knot Sauce. I still have a little left in my first bottle but I think the flax seed makes my hair hard kinda at times. So I gave my other bottle away.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel said:


> *I got rid of a few moisturizers including Knot Sauce. I still have a little left in my first bottle but I think the flax seed makes my hair hard kinda at times. So I gave my other bottle away*.


 
natura87 

.............................


Beamodel  Yeah, I'm kinda over that line. 

I still need to try my Knot Sauce and both of the Spritzes.

So far, nothing will be a repurchase.  

I thought about getting both those Oils though.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair

When I get the emails, it hit the delete button without even thinking about it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel said:


> *When I get the emails, it hit the delete button without even thinking about it.*


 
Beamodel

Um...Yeah...Pretty Much. (Me too)

Sometimes, I look at the Oils but always end up KIM


----------



## natura87

Oh man!!!  I havent even gotten the product and you've got me turning my face up.

My hair isnt too picky so I dont see my hair rebelling. Im turned off my the time its taking though.


----------



## natura87

Beamodel said:


> IDareT'sHair
> 
> When I get the emails, it hit the delete button without even thinking about it.



But they are so colorful and tempting. That's what got me.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

natura87

I'm sure it will be fine when it arrives.  

I just haven't had a real interest in repurchasing much of anything.

I did buy a couple multiples early on, but ended up selling or swapping most of it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

natura87 said:


> *But they are so colorful and tempting. That's what got me.*


 
natura87

And the names are Soulfully Catchy. 

You tardy to the Party Natura.  

We already done that.


----------



## MileHighDiva

I was curious about that line, but after that fiasco with HanaKuroi


----------



## Lita

Beamodel HH fruit punch is really nice..I like the texture & scent..Can't wait to hear your review..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## natura87

IDareT'sHair said:


> natura87
> 
> I'm sure it will be fine when it arrives.
> 
> I just haven't had a real interest in repurchasing much of anything.
> 
> I did buy a couple multiples early on, but ended up selling or swapping most of it.



This is the first online product I have bought in almost a year and a half I think. I'm just antsy.


----------



## natura87

MileHighDiva said:


> I was curious about that line, but after that fiasco with HanaKuroi



What fiasco?

Oh God!!!!


----------



## myronnie

UGH so mad about Big brother... 

Anywayyyy...have any of you guys tried The Pomade Shop's shampoo? The ingredients look great! I liked Elucence at first but it's a bit too chemically for me (and drying actually). I tried the Shea moisture and the chemical smell was way too overpowering.. (it was the Moisture Retention shampoo). I have no luck with finding gentle shampoos apparently.
I'm waiting on my claudies, my curlmart (oyin hair dew), and some henna!! 

natura87 I kinda of like Soultanical's Mango Dip as a really light mid-week moisturizer..just don't use to much or you'll get dry hair because of the gel in it.


----------



## MileHighDiva

natura87 said:


> What fiasco?
> 
> Oh God!!!!



Fiasco #1

Fisaco #2 starts about page 9 or 10.  Actually, this whole thread is a warning, but you didn't hear anything from me


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Lita @Brownie518 @Ltown @chebaby @curlyhersheygirl

Curlmart 15% & Free Shipping Code = *BDAY*

I think this is the entire month of September.


----------



## Lita

IDareT'sHair Hey! I might get something from curl mart..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## natura87

I'm mad you guys brought that thread into my life.


----------



## divachyk

Got PuraBody Murmuru shipment on yesterday. Decided to try the Lemongrass scent. I like Tahitian Vanilla better


----------



## Brownie518

Hey, ladies. I'm hoping my HH gets delivered today, and my Shi Naturals pomade. Hopefully my Claudie's will ship soon. 

I'm about to massage in some TeaLightful Shine..


----------



## chebaby

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Quote:
Originally Posted by Brownie518  
*cough* i did....i got a packet of Mango Dip, a packet of Curl Glaze, and a thimbleful of Power to the Prepoo.  

Brownie518

A Packet? As in..Mustard, Ketchup, Mayo?


 IDareT'sHair, you are so funny. i am over her cracking up at you talking about these packets brownie got as a "gift" lmao.
im trying to catch up on the soultanicals drama.


----------



## HanaKuroi

MileHighDiva said:
			
		

> Fiasco #1
> 
> Fisaco #2 starts about page 9 or 10.  Actually, this whole thread is a warning, but you didn't hear anything from me



Ha! I need to find my old posts about Soultanicals. I got over it when it took me a month to get my package and when I got it was stunk like dog poop! And itvwas oozing.
Then it took another month to get my replacements. And then they oozed and turned funky in a couple weeks. And she wasn't NICE.

Ugh!

I'll be back. It took me over a month to receive my replacements. A two month process. 



I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

Hey Girl.....

Are the Braids still holdin' on????


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Hey divas. Would y'all believe I'm still waiting on HH to send my invoice? and I didn't receive any packages yet


----------



## Brownie518

chebaby

Actually, yes. It was EXACTLY like a packet of ketchup.


----------



## chebaby

Brownie518 said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Actually, yes. It was EXACTLY like a packet of ketchup.


  omg what a mess lmao. and this was a "gift" for bad cs????


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Hey Girl.....
> 
> Are the Braids still holdin' on????


hey girl

 i took them thangs out last sunday i did good though
im actually liking my hair now. it probably only grew an inch but that inch made a difference
im using ssi avocado as a leave in under cj cccc and so far i like the combo


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *Actually, yes. It was EXACTLY like a packet of ketchup.*


 
Brownie518



chebaby said:


> *omg what a mess lmao. and this was a "gift" for bad cs????*


 
chebaby 



chebaby said:


> *hey girl*
> 
> *i took them thangs out last sunday i did good though*


 
chebaby

How long did you last? 3 weeks?.....


----------



## Brownie518

chebaby said:


> omg what a mess lmao. and this was a "gift" for bad cs????



Girrlll........


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518

Gone do an overnight "Oil Soak" with KeraVada Fenugreek Oil

Will do my hair in the a.m.  (Too Tired) And I just went back to work Thursday.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair

I just ordered  8x Concentrated Amla Brahmi Fenugreek Bhringaraj Neem Hibiscus Now with MSM with that code...and that will be it for me for a while. NO more oils!!! I am determined to use up three bottles of oil before I get another.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> I just ordered 8x Concentrated Amla Brahmi Fenugreek Bhringaraj Neem Hibiscus Now with MSM with that code...and that will be it for me for a while. *NO more oils!!! *I am determined to use up three bottles of oil before I get another.


 
......  Um...mmm

Girl, I want 1 or 2 more myself.  And Lawd knows I don't need no more Oil.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> ......  Um...mmm
> 
> Girl, I want 1 or 2 more myself.  And Lawd knows I don't need no more Oil.



I can't. I have so many bottles, it's ridiculous. But, I love them all!  So, I'm going to make a list of oils to use up. It's getting cooler so I'll be doing more HOTs and oil prepoos anyway. 

It's actually very cool right now. I'm freezing!!!


----------



## natura87

Mini twists with Qhemet's CTDG.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *I can't. I have so many bottles, it's ridiculous. But, I love them all!  So, I'm going to make a list of oils to use up. It's getting cooler so I'll be doing more HOTs and oil prepoos anyway.*
> 
> *It's actually very cool right now. I'm freezing!!!*


 
Brownie518

I want them before the 30% & Free Shipping Ends.

I know.  It's Cold here too (65-70 something).  

And I can get down on some Oil when the weather Dips.


----------



## Brownie518

It's 55 here right now. Came on real quick!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

I think Imma get the Bramhi next time.  What scent did you get?  

Did you stick with Warm Vanilla?  It's very faint.


----------



## chebaby

T, i only lasted 3 weeks like you predicted 
i do miss them tho 
she said she would do them for free for me so when the mood hits ill just get some more.


so are yall still ordering from soultanicals? i didnt finish the thread yet.
i like the murur and fluff. i cant wait to try the knot sauce.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518 

I might get "Cotton Candy" scent next time. @Lita says it smells good.

@chebaby 

You should wait to get braids for around the Holiday's to take you through the Cold months. (Hide Your Hair & All)


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@chebaby 

Oh & Che...No, I am not ordering ST'icals right not. 

Doubtful right now if I will repurchase anything.erplexed

I still haven't tried Knot Sauce yet either. Glad those things are working out for you.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> I might get "Cotton Candy" scent next time. @Lita says it smells good.
> 
> @chebaby
> 
> You should wait to get braids for around the Holiday's to take you through the Cold months. (Hide Your Hair & All)


 yea i wo nt be getting anymore anytime soon. she grips tight my nape had all kinda bumps lol. but i told her go easy on my edges and thin spot(that spot just wont thicken up).


IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Oh & Che...No, I am not ordering ST'icals right not.
> 
> Doubtful right now if I will repurchase anything.erplexed
> 
> I still haven't tried Knot Sauce yet either. Glad those things are working out for you.


 oh ok. i hope i dont fall in love. thats all i need is another vendor


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@chebaby

Girl I know. Adding yet another Vendor is no easy Task.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Girl I know. Adding yet another Vendor is no easy Task.


 exactly 
i still wanna try that oyin boing though hope its a lot better than the shine and define.


----------



## Ltown

Hi ladies!

I see keravada made some mistakes in her sale maybe this is what happen with my products too especially since the labels are the same but since I don't get scented product I can't say much but use them.  I'm going to wait on BF for my next purchase and use up something.


----------



## Lita

My AveYou came & the post office said they left a notice..No They Didn't...They never delivered my mail. Post office been coming after 6pm..Never came to my house..When I checked the tracking on-line..Said notice was left at 8:06pm & 8:36pm..Not..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> I might get "Cotton Candy" scent next time. @Lita says it smells good.
> 
> @chebaby
> 
> You should wait to get braids for around the Holiday's to take you through the Cold months. (Hide Your Hair & All)




IDareT'sHair Yes,it smells really nice..Soft & sweet..Not heavy..I like that,not over powering..


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita

Shipped-

*Lace Naturals
*Blue Roze

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita

IDareT'sHair Are you getting anything during Ynobe's flash sale?

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Lita

Nah....there is nothing I want from there right now.  Are you?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *T, i only lasted 3 weeks like you predicted*


 
chebaby  You know I know how you do!:eye:  I keeps my eye on you.

I "gave" you 3 weeks (_although I really thought more like 2_) but I was being 'generous' and gave you 3 and You Delivered!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I ordered x1 MHC Honey Hair Mask from Curlmart for $8.50 (I already have 1).  

This 15% & Free Shipping until 09/21 is working my nerves

I lurves Free Shipping.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair Hey T I'm gonna hit curlmart up soon too. You can't beat free shipping.

Is that KeraVeda coupon still active?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl

Hi Ms. Swirly-Curly!  How's DH likin' his new look?  What did the kids at school think?

Yes, the 30% is still on LHCFONLY I did a 'Mock Cart' last night & the Shipping is now $3.99. 

I shoulda' stop playin' 

Yeah, that CM Sale is nice.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> curlyhersheygirl
> 
> Hi Ms. Swirly-Curly!  How's DH likin' his new look?  What did the kids at school think?
> 
> Yes, the 30% is still on LHCFONLY I did a 'Mock Cart' last night & *the Shipping is now $3.99*.
> 
> I shoulda' stop playin'
> 
> Yeah, that CM Sale is nice.



IDareT'sHair He said everyone was shocked but liked it. At his party it had this one girl who kept touching his head; got on my nerves.

So no more free shipping I need to rethink my order then.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel

I used the Nature's Ego Avocado DC'er today (Steam).  Not bad.  My hair/steam soaked it right up.

It rinsed out clean.  And my hair felt soft.  I'm going to use it again on Tuesday and see what I think.

I had to feel my hair to make sure it was on there.  Seems like the product soaked completely in.

It has such wonderful ingredients.  The Perfect Ayurvedic Treatment.

And I love the smell.  I also like that it is 12oz's.

I'll let you know again on Tuesday.  Today, Yeah....I'd buy it again if it were on Sale.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *At his party it had this one girl who kept touching his head; got on my nerves*.
> 
> So no more free shipping I need to rethink my order then.


 
curlyhersheygirl

It got on mine reading it.erplexed

Yeah, it was $3.99 to ship.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl

No, I did not get a Ceramoist. I do have that on my BF List tho'. 

It sounds really nice.

I wanted that one & the Lino one. I wonder if the Fruit Oil will irritate me? 

I'm still thinking on those, but I definitely want them. (And another Coffee DC'er)


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair That's right it does have orange oil. Maybe get a sample when you order or ask if she can eliminate it from your order. I really like it I will be getting more when I order.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl

Girl...that one product set my Scalp a Blaze with Fire. :heated: 

I think it might have had Grapefruit & Orange and Girl...maybe Lemon

Every since then, I am leery of Fruit/Citrus Oils.  

Rosemary did the same thing (a while back), but for some reason, it doesn't bother me now.

So, I may chance it. 

Like I said, certain things don't bother me at all. i.e. Oyin Honey Hemp, HV's Sitrinillah etc....and they are clearly full of Orange etc....


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl

ETA:  I may ask her to do both for me w/o the Fruit Oil(s).  

Good idea.  Thanks Ms. C!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl

Hey Ms. Curly.....What are you thinking about getting from KeraVada?

That Fenugreek was so amazingly light-weight.  I'm getting ready to try the Green Tea now.

I think I want the Bramhi in Cotton Candy.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair I was thinking about getting the amla, hibiscus, neem etc one. Still thinking though.

I also realized the prices are different now.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl
Yeah, I noticed that they seem to be 'lower'?  I paid $24.99 now they are like $22.99


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair I wonder what her strategy is :scratchch


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl

Not sure Curl-Gurl? They are so light. I actually want them all.

I wonder if ours were x6 times the potency.....


----------



## natura87

I wonder if I will have samples in my eventual shipment. Even if they are packets, I want them.

I hate it when vendors have crappy shipping, they can have the best products but the shipping does them in. Has KBB improved with shipping? I know they used to be pretty slow. Oyin has gotten better with shipping. Aveyou is pretty fast. For me shipping is almost as important as the product itself, it will make or break a company.

I want some Enso.

*kicks rocks*


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> 
> Not sure Curl-Gurl? They are so light. I actually want them all.
> 
> *I wonder if ours were x6 times the potency.*....



IDareT'sHair Me too  I'm still waiting on mine to arrive. It said it was mailed on Tueday but it hasn't arrived yet.

BTW I had to remind HH about my invoice she completely forgot me


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl

What's on your Curlmart list?  I am so glad that Sale goes on to the 21st.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl

I didn't get any notice from KeraVada. It just showed up.

ETA: It came in an envelope.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> curlyhersheygirl
> 
> What's on your Curlmart list?  I am so glad that Sale goes on to the 21st.



IDareT'sHair Another liter of elucence conditioner and shampoo.

2 eden body works cowash and maybe a BSP


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl

Nice list Curly!

I'll pick up a few more things before the Sale ends.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl

Those KeraVada oils may cause me to rethink my AV BF Oil Purchase.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair They're getting great reviews so I hope I like them too.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair said:


> Beamodel
> 
> I used the Nature's Ego Avocado DC'er today (Steam).  Not bad.  My hair/steam soaked it right up.
> 
> It rinsed out clean.  And my hair felt soft.  I'm going to use it again on Tuesday and see what I think.
> 
> I had to feel my hair to make sure it was on there.  Seems like the product soaked completely in.
> 
> It has such wonderful ingredients.  The Perfect Ayurvedic Treatment.
> 
> And I love the smell.  I also like that it is 12oz's.
> 
> I'll let you know again on Tuesday.  Today, Yeah....I'd buy it again if it were on Sale.



IDareT'sHair
I can't even find mines. I might have given it away. I'm glad you like it. It was ok for me. I like SSI Okra better so I think I will stick with that one for now. 

I miss DC'n but I do love my braids.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel

So far, I like it.  You probably did give it away. 

Last time we talked about it, you were unimpressed.

I didn't follow up with anything.  I'll try to use it again on Tuesday.

I like Okra Winfrey too.  But I like to rotate.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair

It's a good idea to rotate. 

I looked at my current stash and just about all of it is Hairveda, Hairitage Hydration & Silk Dreams. With two JessiCurl DC.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel

So, do you consider those to be your Staples?


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair

I have purchased, sampled and tried quite a few lines. And yes, these are the vendors I can not do without. I do love NG Coconut Mango DC too but I'm trying to keep it limited. 

But I can pretty much find everything I need from those lines... And know my hair will be luscious.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Beamodel Right. _Lusciousness _is what we seek.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair

I know you like a lot of stuff. I wish my hair was as accepting of things. It was hard to find what works for me.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel

This Fall/Winter should be interesting.  I'll be trying quite a few 'new' DC'ers and things..


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair

I'm so inquisitive when I read y'all's discussions about LACE Naturals and others :-(


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel

I do like a lot of different stuff.  

Something has to be really lousy for me to call it a sucky product.

As long as it doesn't break me out, cause me to have a set-back or do something weird to my hair...I'm good.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Beamodel

Well, I won't be taking Soultanicals into the New Year. I'm sure I'll be eliminating a few more.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair 

Soultanicals is OK. I liked Knot Sauce but I gave away my unopened bottle to my best friend who I know would not but hair products online. 

I don't think I will repurchase from her again.


----------



## Lita

IDareT'sHair said:


> Lita
> 
> Nah....there is nothing I want from there right now.  Are you?



IDareT'sHair No,not getting anything..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Lita

I have:
x2 Amala DC'er
x2 Moringa Green Tea DC'er
x2 Ayurvedic Butter
x1 Hibiscus Lotion
x2 Silky Shea

So, I'm good right now with Ynobe


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Beamodel

I have a few that will possibly be just onsey-twosey's. 

And I'm sure a lot of new ones will Launch as well.


----------



## Brownie518

Hey ladies.

IDareT'sHair - you still here??

So I DC'd with SD Razz last night and today I used a little HH Carrot Cake Icing...The DC session was perfect and that Carrot cake is really good so far. It smells good, it's light, and very moisturizing.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

Yo! Ms. B is in Da' HOUSE


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

Hopefully, I'll get around to trying my RCA before her next Sale.

I have it on my BF-10% list.  And some Nourish Oil.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair said:


> Brownie518
> 
> Hopefully, I'll get around to trying my RCA before her next Sale.
> 
> I have it on my BF-10% list.  And some Nourish Oil.



IDareT'sHair

Girl I almost spit my drink out reading your 10% BF comment. I still haven't tried RCA yet but that Shea What Deux is the bomb.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> Hopefully, I'll get around to trying my RCA before her next Sale.
> 
> I have it on my BF-10% list.  And some Nourish Oil.


IDareT'sHair



I'm getting 4 next reup  Which might be next week...


----------



## divachyk

Beamodel said:


> IDareT'sHair
> 
> I know you like a lot of stuff. *I wish my hair was as accepting of things*. It was hard to find what works for me.



Beamodel, you and me both.


----------



## Priss Pot

I got my Shescentit items in the mail today *does happy dance*  Everything smells so good, light & somewhat fruity.  I just clarified my hair with Suave Daily Clarifying Shampoo and am now DC'ing with the SSI Fortifying Hair Mask.  It soaked right in my hair and had a decent amount of slip too.  I can't wait to use the rest tonight; I'll either do a braidout or twistout.


----------



## Lita

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Lita
> 
> I have:
> x2 Amala DC'er
> x2 Moringa Green Tea DC'er
> x2 Ayurvedic Butter
> x1 Hibiscus Lotion
> x2 Silky Shea
> 
> So, I'm good right now with Ynobe



IDareT'sHair Your pretty stocked..Thats good.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## nmartin20

IDareT'sHair said:


> I ordered x1 MHC Honey Hair Mask from Curlmart for $8.50 (I already have 1).
> 
> This 15% & Free Shipping until 09/21 is working my nerves
> 
> I lurves Free Shipping.



You can also use trends20 for an extra 10% or 15% on addition


----------



## Lita

*Claudies-Came

*AveYou-Came

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

nmartin20

Thank you. 

I have TRENDS20 too, and wanted the Free Shipping. 

And I didn't think TRENDS20 would allow you to have the Free Ship.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Lita 

Mernin' Ms. Lita.  Glad you got a package.  I want a package.


----------



## Lita

IDareT'sHair The package came so late Lastnight,didn't know who was ringing the door bell..USPS don't what to say about them..6:30pm mail..Maybe/Maybe not..

*Glad it came..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Lita

I am still waiting on Bel Nouvo (I keep forgetting about it). 

I think that's all I have  coming?


----------



## Ltown

Good afternoon ladies! 

Football season it's on 

I got my lace natural yesterday, I won't be using it for a while until I make a dent in some others.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I ended up getting another KeraVada Oil. I got the Bramhi in Cotton Candy. 

6x times more potent. *whatever that means*


----------



## Brownie518

Lita I'm jealous. I can't wait for my Claudie's. No ship notice yet, though. I should have ordered more from her...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

Imma give Mr.BabyBubbaBelNouvo another coupla' days and then Imma convo him.

Where my stuff at?erplexed

BigUmms better get on it.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> Imma give Mr.BabyBubbaBelNouvo another coupla' days and then Imma convo him.
> 
> Where my stuff at?erplexed
> 
> BigUmms better get on it.


IDareT'sHair

 BigUmmms!!!!


----------



## Lita

Ltown Can't wait to hear your reviews on Lace Naturals

Brownie518 I can't believe how fast Claudies shipped this time.

IDareT'sHair Hopefully,your BN is in you mail box this week..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## divachyk

Maybe I'll be an active poster again by 2014. Between furlough and shopping my stash, my purchasing has reduced tremendously. I seriously miss hitting pay nah and chiming in on conversation.


----------



## natura87

*twiddles fangas*





Still no Soutanicals.


----------



## natura87

Got a tracking number. It doesnt track a darn thing.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My Curlmart came today.  I am still waiting on x1 more order from them. 

 Will place another order or 2   before the 21st


----------



## natura87

IDareT'sHair said:


> My Curlmart came today. I am still waiting on x1 more order from them.
> 
> Will place another order or 2  before the 21st


 

Is there a sale before then? Or one going on right now?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

natura87

There is 15% & Free Shipping until 09/21.  Code = BDAY


----------



## natura87

IDareT'sHair said:


> @natura87
> 
> There is 15% & Free Shipping until 09/21. Code = BDAY


 

Might have to take advantage of this to get over my ST debacle.

I do want some Shine and Define...and I havent tried the Pattern Pusha.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

natura87


oke:oke:


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl

What's Up Curly?


----------



## natura87

IDareT'sHair said:


> @natura87
> 
> 
> oke:oke:


 

What?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

natura87 said:


> What?


 
natura87

Gone & Get Your Shine and Define on.


----------



## natura87

IDareT'sHair said:


> @natura87
> 
> Gone & Get Your Shine and Define on.


 I've wanted it  in a full size for years but I've just never bought it becuase Oyin's ~sales~ suck.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

natura87

Now you have a chance to get it for 15% and Free Shipping


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> curlyhersheygirl
> 
> What's Up Curly?



IDareT'sHair Not much. I'm still waiting on my KeraVada  LACE & PB shipped should be here later in the week.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl

Nice Packages on the way Ms. Curly!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl

I'm waiting on:
Bel Nouvo DC'er
Curlmart
KeraVada


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair Sorry I logged off so abruptly earlier my youngest was getting into  stuff he shouldn't  I forgot to add the 2 CM orders I'm also waiting on.


----------



## Brownie518

Hey, ya'll...I'm here at work, lookin to buy...

Waitin on:
Claudie's
KeraVada


----------



## Lita

Sisters Keepers 15% off spend $25 ends Sunday code-SUMMERLOVE 

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## natura87

Bought the Nubian Heritage Indian Hemp and Tamanu Strengthen and Grow Moisturizing Cowash. Just becuase. I have the gel and the masque that I have yet to try.


----------



## Lita

Lace Naturals-Came

Blue Roze-Came

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Brownie518

Lita 

Have you tried anything from Sister's Keepers before?


----------



## Lita

Brownie518 said:


> Lita
> 
> Have you tried anything from Sister's Keepers before?



Brownie518 Hi! No,not yet..Had my eye on them for some time..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita

Lace Naturals sent the tummy butter sample...Feels really nice..

KeraVeda,applied to the skin soaks right in,so smooth/soft..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## natura87

*taps foot impatiently*


I've got a few products I need to use up. I should get on that. Some Darcy's, some BASK, a little bit of everything.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My Kizuri came today.  x2 Coco Masks


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I ended up not doing my Hair tonight. 

I guess I'll do it tomorrow. 

So, I'll go to work in Nature's Ego Avocado & Saran Wrap (dry hair) under Wig and come home and cowash it out tomorrow.

Not sure if I'll use up anything.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

What you Buyin'?


----------



## Brownie518

@IDareT'sHair

I forgot to tell you I tried that Kizuri Passionfruit Milk or whatever its called. I like it!!!! Very moisturizing.

ETA: The Passion fruit & Palm Hair Milk


----------



## natura87

Pestered Ayo again, it has shipped.

Priority 2 days.


Allegedly.

I am not one for bugging a vendor ..but 17 days is too much.


----------



## Brownie518

Good luck, natura...

Hopefully it physically shipped and it's not just a 'shipping info received' type thang...


----------



## HanaKuroi

natura87 said:
			
		

> Pestered Ayo again, it has shipped.
> 
> Priority 2 days.
> 
> Allegedly.
> 
> I am not one for bugging a vendor ..but 17 days is too much.



It took 30 for me so 17 is pretty good.

I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y


----------



## natura87

Brownie518 said:


> Good luck, natura...
> 
> Hopefully it physically shipped and it's not just a 'shipping info received' type thang...



I checked USPS. They have it, so she cant hold it hostage anymore.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> What you Buyin'?


 i still never got my shea moisture or my kbb i still need to get those, some kyra conditioner and KBN.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Doing my Hair. Under the Steamer in Marie Dean's Coffee & Kokum (12oz). 

It's almost done & I don't have a b/up. 

I will use my Coffee DC'ers from the Pomade Shop to off-set this one.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

Che-lloo Che!


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Che-lloo Che!


  hey lady

i used naturelle grow deep conditioner and i love it. its the one with cinnamon in it, cant remember the name. that stuff is the bomb.com and of course it smells yummy.

i also pulled out this abba conditioner you gave me forever ago i think its called recoup. i need a bit of protein and that stuff is great too. has an odd texture though and the product sticks together so it doesnt spread well in the hands but when i put it o n my hair it has AWESOME slip


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl  How are You enjoying Your new Steamer Ms. Swirl-Curl?  Do you see any differences between the 2?

chebaby  That's the Slippery Elm, Marshmallow Root, Burdock Root & Cinnamon (or something like that).  

It is nice.  All of her DC'ers are good. At least, I haven't found one that was terrible.  I also like the Herbal Blends too. 

The Coconut Water & Mango is also good.

I still need to try my Aloe and Chamomile one.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl How are You enjoying Your new Steamer Ms. Swirl-Curl? Do you see any differences between the 2?
> 
> @chebaby That's the Slippery Elm, Marshmallow Root, Burdock Root & Cinnamon (or something like that).
> 
> It is nice. All of her DC'ers are good. At least, I haven't found one that was terrible. I also like the Herbal Blends too.
> 
> *The Coconut Water & Mango is also good*.
> 
> I still need to try my Aloe and Chamomile one.


 i used that one once and i liked it well enough but i doubt it will be a repurchase.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

I can't wait for you to "Haul" so I can stalk your Product Purchases.  

My 2nd Curlmart order came today.

I may place 1 mo' before the 15% & Free Shipping ends on the 21st.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Welp. 

I did finish up: x1 MOP Burdock Root Crème Rinse. I have x1 Back Up. 

It's suppose to be a Toner and I've been using it in the place of HV's ACV Rinse. (same concept)


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> curlyhersheygirl  How are You enjoying Your new Steamer Ms. Swirl-Curl?*  Do you see any differences between the 2?*
> 
> chebaby  That's the Slippery Elm, Marshmallow Root, Burdock Root & Cinnamon (or something like that).
> 
> It is nice.  All of her DC'ers are good. At least, I haven't found one that was terrible.  I also like the Herbal Blends too.
> 
> The Coconut Water & Mango is also good.
> 
> I still need to try my Aloe and Chamomile one.



IDareT'sHair I am . This version is totally different. It runs quieter and I don't have steam scorching my face because of the shape of the hood.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl

I knew you would like this one "better". I love mine too.

There is no way I could go without one.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair Me either. There's nothing like steaming


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Lita

What's Up?


----------



## natura87

I got caught in the rain but my hair is still in good shape. Still feels soft and looks pretty defined.


----------



## Lita

IDareT'sHair Hi! Been super busy..It's election time in NYC,my boss was running for office & he won..His opponent wants a run-off..

*Hair-wise,I need to do a good detangle,wash & Dc...Due to long work hours..Hair took a seat...

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Lita Yes, I've been keeping up with those Elections.

In Hair News: I finished up x1 4oz OBIA Naturals Moisture Crème. I still have my Spritz and x1 8oz Curl Moisture (back up).

I wonder when their DC'er is coming out?


----------



## Lita

IDareT'sHair Yes,can't wait to try Obai Dc...I used the hair cream tonight..She has some really nice products..Moisturizing..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita

IDareT'sHair Yes,can't wait to try Obai Dc...I used the hair cream tonight..She has some really nice products..Moisturizing..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Lita
When I finish up my Ginger Peach (Naturelle Grow), I might pull out the OBIA Spritz.  

I like NG's Ginger Peach.  It's workin' for me mighty nicely.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I got an email from Mr. Bel Nouvo. My x2 DC'ers should ship on September 12th.


----------



## Lita

IDareT'sHair said:


> Lita
> When I finish up my Ginger Peach (Naturelle Grow), I might pull out the OBIA Spritz.
> 
> I like NG's Ginger Peach.  It's workin' for me mighty nicely.



IDareT'sHair I really like Obai's spritz,it made the staple list..Detangles so well..I left it at my parents house..Will buy another one for here..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Lita

Yeah, I know you said you love it!  I can't wait to try mine.

I still need to work in those Soultanicals Spritz.


----------



## Lita

IDareT'sHair Keep us posted with a Obai spritz review.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Lita

Mernin' Ms. Lita.  Getting ready to do a quick KeraVada massage with Fenugreek Oil


----------



## Lita

IDareT'sHair said:


> Lita
> 
> Mernin' Ms. Lita.  Getting ready to do a quick KeraVada massage with Fenugreek Oil



IDareT'sHair Mernin! How are you? It's supposed to be super hot here today,with hail storms...Half my AveYou order came in,they said Darcy is sending them out the Coco 'coffee' hair whip & it should shipp this week...I wanted to use it this weekend oh,well...Keep you posted....

*How is the Kera Fennugreek doing?

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita

Will be cleaning out my cabinet & making a box filled with ok products,they did meh with performance or maybe,I'll just give them away....Putting away spring/summer items too.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Lita

I like it.  I can't wait to try the Bramhi.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My Keravada Bramhi (in Cotton Candy) arrived today.


----------



## natura87

I spoke too soon. It has been 21 days. I dont think it has even left the city.

I shouldnt have to pester USPS and Soultanicals. This is getting rediculous.


----------



## Beamodel

natura87 said:


> I spoke too soon. It has been 21 days. I dont think it has even left the city.
> 
> I shouldnt have to pester USPS and Soultanicals. This is getting rediculous.



I'm sorry this is happening to you. I hope you get your products soon.


----------



## natura87

Beamodel said:


> I'm sorry this is happening to you. I hope you get your products soon.



I dont even want them anymore. I don't.


----------



## natura87

Just got this email 

_Greetings Soultanicals Customers,

If you placed an order during our Back to School Sale at the end of August, we are very sorry that your order was delayed. As we could not have anticipated that this would have been one of our busiest times of the year. We experienced an amount close to Black Friday business (which we are already gearing up preparations for) and fell behind due to the high demand. Nonetheless, most orders from this sale has shipped, the other half will be shipped out tomorrow._



Sorry excuses dont cut it, especially when the grammar sucks. Instead of apologizing she should just stop having so many sales.

She will not be able to handle Black Friday sales. People will order in November and get products in late April.


----------



## Beamodel

natura87 said:


> I dont even want them anymore. I don't.



I don't blame you. I don't order from her anymore. I've never experienced the drastic delayed shipping but I have read about others who have.


----------



## natura87

Beamodel said:


> I don't blame you. I don't order from her anymore. I've never experienced the drastic delayed shipping but I have read about others who have.



I dont get the delay at all, we are in the same state.


----------



## Beamodel

natura87 said:


> I dont get the delay at all, we are in the same state.



Tht makes it even worse smh


----------



## natura87

_*Your package along with the last batch of packages will be dropped off at the post office tomorrow*_


----------



## natura87

It hasnt even left the city.



I just.....I...


----------



## MileHighDiva

Ladies, please don't tell natura87 that ST is offering another discount/promo/sale code!

If you’re interested in trying out Soultanicals, take advantage of the exclusive 20% off coupon for BGLH and Mane Objective readers! Enter SOULMANE20 at checkout!!!

http://blackgirllonghair.com/2013/0...ack-owned-natural-hair-businesses-to-support/ 

I'm just playing NT87


----------



## natura87

MileHighDiva said:


> Ladies, please don't tell natura87 that ST is offering another discount/promo/sale code!
> 
> If you’re interested in trying out Soultanicals, take advantage of the exclusive 20% off coupon for BGLH and Mane Objective readers! Enter SOULMANE20 at checkout!!!
> 
> http://blackgirllonghair.com/2013/0...ack-owned-natural-hair-businesses-to-support/
> 
> I'm just playing NT87





For my inconvenience yes. 25% Pshtttt!! 50% and even then I'd still not buy anything.


----------



## MileHighDiva

Have you ladies heard of this natural brand http://www.sweetnaturebyeddie.info/?


----------



## natura87

MileHighDiva said:


> Have you ladies heard of this natural brand http://www.sweetnaturebyeddie.info/?



I heard of it awhile ago but never bought anything.


----------



## Lita

IDareT'sHair Serenzo is back..Got the email...All I can say is no comment.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita

IDareT'sHair said:


> My Keravada Bramhi (in Cotton Candy) arrived today.



IDareT'sHair Have you try it yet?

*I just applied some tonight on my scalp..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Lita

Hey Lady! 

No I haven't.  But I did Smell it!


----------



## Lita

IDareT'sHair said:


> Lita
> 
> Hey Lady!
> 
> No I haven't.  But I did Smell it!



IDareT'sHair Hi!Yes,it smells divine & I like the way it feels on my scalp..Little goes a long way..

*Happy Friday..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@natura87

I know how you feel Girl. 

I hate stuff like that (especially with my very 1st Purchase). 

As soon as that durn Sorenzo came, it ended skrait up on the Exchange Forum.

I wanted that mess as far away from me as I could get it.

Hope it comes today.erplexed


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Lita

That Fenugreek is the business all day long. 

I actually think I like it a wee-bit better than the Green Tea.

I want another bottle of the Fenugreek (in Cotton Candy).


----------



## Lita

IDareT'sHair Think,I'll get the fenugreek next..My hair/scalp responds well with fenugreek.

*Ill take fenugreek over Amla any day..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita

Blue Roze-Came..Yes,it's another order..lol..

Swansons Vits-Shipped

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Doing an Overnight "Oil Soak" in KeraVada's Green Tea Hair Oil


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair said:


> Doing an Overnight "Oil Soak" in KeraVada's Green Tea Hair Oil



IDareT'sHair
I miss playing in my hair with DC's etc


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel

Girl, I know you do.  That has got to be "Torture"  

When are You taking them down?


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair said:


> Beamodel
> 
> Girl, I know you do.  That has got to be "Torture"
> 
> When are You taking them down?



IDareT'sHair
In about a month. I've only had them for two weeks so far. I love the ease of getting up and not doing anything to my hair but my regular hair is long and pretty and I miss it :-(


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel I know you miss all that Hurr. 

So, do you spritz the braids or oil in between the parts? How are you maintaining them?

So, what Mid-October?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I got that email from ST'icals talmbout the reason for the delay in Shipping (yada, yada, yada) the overwhelming response in BF Numbers.

I actually kinda find that a little hard to beweave. Because I monitor that "What Did YOU Buy this Week" Thread, and I 'rarely' if ever, see anybody post anymore about Hauling ST'icals.

Unless, she has a Huge following on some other sites, etc......and then turned around and had a Sale today. 

She should stop that until she gets those Processing/Ship times worked out. I'm glad I'm over that one.erplexed

@Beamodel


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair said:


> Beamodel I know you miss all that Hurr.
> 
> So, do you spritz the braids or oil in between the parts? How are you maintaining them?
> 
> So, what Mid-October?



IDareT'sHair

Yes, I spritz them everyday and add SSI avocado to them as a moisturizer. I also MegaTek my scalp every other day or so.

Yes, mid October


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair

I agree with you in regards to Soultanicals. I stopped fooling with her. Talking about they had more sales that Blk Friday. Bull crappers... She just making up excuses.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Beamodel I think so too. = C*R*A*P

I don't know how 'Huge' her following is in other places, but Sales Ova' Herrah has definitely fallen off.erplexed

Unless there are some "Closet" ST'icals Haulers. 

I may unsubscribe, because I know if I 'do' buy anything else it won't be very often.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair

I did like knot sauce. But it was hit or miss for me at times. So Imma pass on ST from now on.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair, i got my package and i cannot get over how soft and creamy both products are.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel  I still have not tried that durn Knot Sauce. 

chebaby  I am so happy it got there. 

Keep me posted.  I have another new creamy item Imma send you when I get a Box for you to experiment with.


----------



## Brownie518

Hey ya'll


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

Hey Ms. B!  I can't beweave it. 

Both You & chebaby on here.

Ya'll must be Buyin' something tonight.

Lawd....somebody betta' call PayPal.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Both my Curlmart orders Shipped.

*cough* as Ya'll know, it's on until the 21st. Free Shipping & 15% BDAY

@chebaby @Brownie518 @Beamodel


----------



## chebaby

hey brownie

T, i was up all night playing with those products. the shea butter one is soooooo soft and whippy and i think the smell is odd but when i rub it in my skin it smells like soap so thats not bad.

and the creamy one smells amazing!!!


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair said:


> Beamodel  I still have not tried that durn Knot Sauce.
> 
> chebaby  I am so happy it got there.
> 
> Keep me posted.  I have another new creamy item Imma send you when I get a Box for you to experiment with.



IDareT'sHair
Try it out and let me know what you think. It smells yummy though


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair said:


> Both my Curlmart orders Shipped.
> 
> *cough* as Ya'll know, it's on until the 21st. Free Shipping & 15% BDAY
> 
> @chebaby @Brownie518 @Beamodel



IDareT'sHair
So tempting especially since you was talking about tht myhoneychild hair mask


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> hey brownie
> 
> T, i was up all night playing with those products. *the shea butter one is soooooo soft and whippy and i think the smell is odd* but when i rub it in my skin it smells like soap so thats not bad.
> 
> and the creamy one smells amazing!!!


 
chebaby

Yeah, it's sorta' Ayurvedic-y to me.  Yeah, that More Moisture scent reminds me Luscious or Kyra.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel

I think that CM Sale is excellent.  I have made x4 little small purchases since the Sale.


----------



## natura87

IDareT'sHair said:


> I got that email from ST'icals talmbout the reason for the delay in Shipping (yada, yada, yada) the overwhelming response in BF Numbers.
> 
> I actually kinda find that a little hard to beweave. Because I monitor that "What Did YOU Buy this Week" Thread, and I 'rarely' if ever, see anybody post anymore about Hauling ST'icals.
> 
> Unless, she has a Huge following on some other sites, etc......and then turned around and had a Sale today.
> 
> She should stop that until she gets those Processing/Ship times worked out. I'm glad I'm over that one.erplexed
> 
> @Beamodel



Naturally Curly seems pretty quite in regards to ST. So I dont know who the heck is buying from her. When I purchase I thought she had gotten her crap together. Apparently not.


----------



## SmilingElephant

Hey ladies

I like coming here to learn about new products. I usually buy what i can get on the ground.

What's good for fall?


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Yeah, it's sorta' Ayurvedic-y to me. Yeah, that More Moisture scent reminds me Luscious or Kyra.


 omg i could bathe in that scent it says you can use it as a leave in so thats what im going to try tomorrow.

lately ive been using ssi avocado under cj cccc and i love that combo.


----------



## natura87

SmilingElephant said:


> Hey ladies
> 
> I like coming here to learn about new products. I usually buy what i can get on the ground.
> 
> What's good for fall?




Anything but Soultanicals.


----------



## SmilingElephant

natura87 said:


> Anything but Soultanicals.



Lawd! Lol

Okay...won't order from them. 

I need some creamy cream stuff tho. Im looking for heavy conditioners...that come in sizes larger than 8 oz.


----------



## natura87

SmilingElephant said:


> Lawd! Lol
> 
> Okay...won't order from them.
> 
> I need some creamy cream stuff tho. Im looking for heavy conditioners...that come in sizes larger than 8 oz.



I'm just saying....21 days?

I would recommend Oyin's Honey Hemp.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> omg i could bathe in that scent it says you can use it as a leave in so thats what im going to try tomorrow.
> 
> *lately ive been using ssi avocado under cj cccc and i love that combo*.


 
@chebaby

Is your Hair at a Length you like now?

That Combo sounds nice.

*btw* I found a box. Will pop something to you next week.


----------



## Lita

Sisters Keepers-Shipped

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita

IDareT'sHair Blue Roze pumpkin hair whip,love it..So creamy & smells good...

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Lita

I want both of those Blue Roze Pumpkin products. Both for the Ceramides & the DHT properties. 

I may 'add' them to my BF List.


----------



## natura87

It has left the facility. Still in the city tho...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@natura87

Girl, I hope you like it.......erplexed...

So, maybe we are looking at Monday/Tuesday?  It could still very well come today.  Some times USPS slacks at updating that Tracking site.


----------



## natura87

IDareT'sHair said:


> @natura87
> 
> Girl, I hope you like it.......erplexed...
> 
> So, maybe we are looking at Monday/Tuesday? It could still very well come today. Some times USPS slacks at updating that Tracking site.


 

Monday....I move Sunday.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@natura87

There still may be a chance for you to get it today? (If your mail hasn't been delivered yet).

A lot of times, my stuff comes and the Tracking info hasn't been updated. I am still waiting on Bel Nouvo which said it shipped on the 11th, but when I looked last night, it is still in DC (hadn't moved at all).erplexed

Lemme go look again to see if it is moving yet.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@natura87

ETA: I just looked at my Tracking info for Bel Nouvo and it still says it's in DC. 

It supposedly shipped on 09/11. *womp womp*

Granted, I haven't been waiting 23 days either.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Hey divas. I finally received my replacement shipment of my keravada order. The Japanese cherry blossom scent is delish


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl

I need you in that KeraVada Thread STAT


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Lita

Mernin' Ms. Lita!


----------



## natura87

IDareT'sHair said:


> @natura87
> 
> There still may be a chance for you to get it today? (If your mail hasn't been delivered yet).
> 
> A lot of times, my stuff comes and the Tracking info hasn't been updated. I am still waiting on Bel Nouvo which said it shipped on the 11th, but when I looked last night, it is still in DC (hadn't moved at all).erplexed
> 
> Lemme go look again to see if it is moving yet.


 

I hope so.


----------



## Lita

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Lita
> 
> I want both of those Blue Roze Pumpkin products. Both for the Ceramides & the DHT properties.
> 
> I may 'add' them to my BF List.



IdareT'Hair Hi! Hopefully she has a nice BF sale..Get more Dc..Pumpkin whip is very rich,but absorbent...

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Lita

Yeah, I want that and the other Pumpkin Puree or whatever it's called. 

IPN's Pumpkin was tacky/sticky and left my hair feeling coated. (I still have a Jar)erplexed 

So, I'm looking forward to trying something else with Pumpkin. I need to add them to my list.


----------



## Lita

IDareT'sHair I know how ipn pumpkin worked,Blue Roze pumpkin is very nice,very rich & not sticky...Nice fall scent.

*I can see this jar lasting..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Lita

Yep. Adding Blue Roze to my BF List. 

Should they have an incredible "Sale" before then, I'll snap it up then.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Lita

Close to using up several things. Next Wash Day, I should knock out several items.

I think Imma add: Kizuri Coco Vanilla And something else to my current DC Rotation. Maybe Sitrinillah? 

I need to start moving stuff. I'd like to use 10-15 products before 12/31.


----------



## Lita

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Lita
> 
> Yep. Adding Blue Roze to my BF List.
> 
> Should they have an incredible "Sale" before then, I'll snap it up then.



IDareT'sHair Yeah,maybe a holloween sale..lol..Pumpkin can be her main focus..Just saying..
I like that both jars was very full..

*Hope she adds more products to her line..

She included a nice sugar scrub sample..Will try that tonight.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Lita
> 
> Close to using up several things. Next Wash Day, I should knock out several items.
> 
> I think Imma add: Kizuri Coco Vanilla And something else to my current DC Rotation. Maybe Sitrinillah?
> 
> I need to start moving stuff. I'd like to use 10-15 products before 12/31.


 
Lita

FYI


----------



## Lita

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Lita
> 
> Close to using up several things. Next Wash Day, I should knock out several items.
> 
> I think Imma add: Kizuri Coco Vanilla And something else to my current DC Rotation. Maybe Sitrinillah?
> 
> I need to start moving stuff. I'd like to use 10-15 products before 12/31.



IDareT'sHair Think I'm going to put Kizuri away till spring/summer..

*10-15 products before 12/31..You can do it....Can't believe how many items,I'm finished with....

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita

Almost finished all my MD conditioners & I had a lot of MD DC's..Lol..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Lita

I think in my Rotation I will add:
Kizuri Caco Vanilla *need to try*
Sitrinillah *old* need to use

I still have less than a half oponed AV Ashlii Amala after I finish that, I'll throw something else in there maybe BM *also old* need to use.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Lita

Girl, me too!  It was a durn shame, the amount of MD DC'er I had at one time.  I sold quite a bit to a former member and swapped a lot of it.

Next time, I won't buy as much.  I am interested to see her BF Sale tho'. 

I'll swap out her Coffee & Kokum for The Pomade Shop's Coffee DC'er.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Used up:
x1 HV ACV Phinising x5 back ups 
x1 Acai Phyto Berry x3-4 back ups
x1 MD Coffee & Kokum (no back ups)


----------



## Brownie518

Used up...

Knot Sauce (1 backup)
Shi Naturals Tea rinse. (3 backups)
Jamaican Mango & Lime JBCO (no backup)
IPN Tealightful Shine (backups)


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

Hi Ms. B!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Using: Naturelle Grow's Rosemary, Parsley, Peppermint Pomade


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair

Hey!!!!!! I been sick the past two days. Finally feeling better. Soaking with KeraVada right now.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518  Glad You're Feelin' Better Ms. B

I did an Overnight "Soak" in KeraVada's Green Tea Oil last night and Cowashed it out this a.m.

I'm diggin' those Oils. 

I got the Bramhi (Cotton Candy).  And I think I want another Fenugreek (Cotton Candy)


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518

I'm waiting on: Bel Nouvo

It's hasn't moved since the 11th. I convo'ed him to ask what's up?erplexed

I'm about to do the natura on him and put him on Blast.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair

LOL! Do the natura!!

I got this last oil in Dreamsicle and it smells good. I guess you like tge Cotton Candy?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518  Yeah....Not bad (Cotton Candy).  

Curly got Japanese Cherry Blossom and she said it smells good too.

So, at least, we know her scents are on-point.

Um...Yeah...Where my Bel Nouvo?  I ordered August 30th. 

It's my BF Purchase anyway, so I won't be getting anything from them then.


----------



## Brownie518

I mainly use:

Silk Dreams
Carols Daughter
Naturelle Grow
Hairitage
Hydratherma Naturals
Claudie's

Will definitely be sticking with them through Spring. I plan to make a new list for BF tomorrow while at work.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518

After I finish up this AV (Ashlii Amala) I think Imma rotate:
Sitrinillah
Bee Mine

I have back ups of each, but I've had them a while. 

I'll add a 3rd once I finish up AV. (Not sure what tho')?erplexed


----------



## Brownie518

I wish Keravada had a description of the scents...cuz i want some more oils. The Hibiscus..


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *I wish Keravada had a description of the scents...cuz i want some more oils.* The Hibiscus..


 
Brownie518

What 'scent' are you thinking about getting the Hibiscus in?

Lemme run over there & look at those scents right quick.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> After I finish up this AV (Ashlii Amala) I think Imma rotate:
> Sitrinillah
> Bee Mine
> 
> I have back ups of each, but I've been having them a while. I'll add a 3rd once I finish up AV. (Not sure what tho')?



IDareT'sHair

I have Herbal Blends, SD Razz, abd BV Smoothie in rotation.CD will be on HSN the 16th so I need to check the sale prices


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> Brownie518
> 
> What 'scent' are you thinking about getting the Hibiscus in?
> 
> Lemme run over there & look at those scents right quick.


IDareT'sHair

I'll probably get it in Dreamsicle, Pumpkin Spice, or Plumeria.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518 She was on the other night, but I didn't see any "good deals" like we got that last time.

I looked at those scents. I like the fact that they are very _subtle_ and not _'overpowering'_ I would probably try the Raspberry Vanilla.

I don't see anything else (maybe Dreamsicle or Pumpkin Spice) that would interest me. I think Ltown got Sweet Honeysuckle, that sounds too floral and like it would get on my nerves.


----------



## Brownie518

Just got the Hibiscus in Rasp Vanilla


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518

One thing I have been _curious _about....why the prices keep going from $21.99 - $22.99


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

Black Vanilla Smoove will be my "Go To" this Winter.  It did me right last Winter.  

Plus I have several Jars left.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> Brownie518
> 
> One thing I have been _curious _about....what do the prices keep going from $21.99 - $22.99



IDareT'sHair

Have they?? I dont remember seeing 22? But i only check the Amla Brahmi one..


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

Girl....I be checking all of 'em.

On a Regular


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> Brownie518
> 
> Girl....I be checking all of 'em.
> 
> On a Regular



IDareT'sHair

 i know you do, too! I just saw the 21-22 joints. Thats funny...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *i know you do, too! *I just saw the 21-22 joints. Thats funny...


 
Brownie518 Hmp. What's My Name (stalker)....

Maybe I'll try the Amala one.  You really seem to like it.  

But I'm getting another Fenugreek 1st.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> Brownie518 Hmp. What's My Name (stalker)....
> 
> Maybe I'll try the Amala one.  You really seem to like it.
> 
> But I'm getting another Fenugreek 1st.


IDareT'sHair

The Amka Brahmi Bhringraj one is excellent.  try that one!! I thought i had ordered Fenugreek but maybe next order.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518 Not sure when I'm placing my next order?? 

I still have to dig into those AV Oils I got. 

I got some Pimento Oil from Curlmart, so you know Imma be all Oil-ed Up.

I also want at least x2 SD's Nourish Oils whenever she has a Sale.


----------



## Brownie518

I might order some SD this week. I need to..
2 Razz and some Nourish. I went to order but something i want was OOS..


IDareT'sHair


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518

I was surprised that everything I looked up was "In Stock". 

Have you checked recently? I was out there today....

That Sale is still on until the 21st you know. Girl, this is my 5th Purchase. I'm ashamed to say. 

But it's 15% and Free Shipping. And I've only been buying like 1 item. 

Girl...I know they are sick of me.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> I was surprised that everything I looked up was "In Stock".
> 
> Have you checked recently? I was out there today....
> 
> That Sale is still on until the 21st you know. Girl, this is my 5th Purchase. I'm ashamed to say.
> 
> But it's 15% and Free Shipping. And I've only been buying like 1 item.
> 
> Girl...I know they are sick of me.


IDareT'sHair

Who Curlmart? I should check for Elucence..


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518

Yes, I was talmbout CM. And.....You musta' been talmbout SD's?

*pj's gettin' all mixed-up*


----------



## Brownie518

Whats the 15 off with free ship code?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> Whats the 15 off with free ship code?


 
@Brownie518

BDAY


----------



## Lita

Brownie518 Glad your feeling better..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Brownie518

Thanks ladies..so many people at work had some funky cold or something. This crazy weather...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Deleted Post................


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair said:


> redecouvert
> 
> Hey Ms. Lady!  You need to check out KeraVada Ayurvedic Oils (ETSY) and use LHCFONLY for a member's Discount.



IDareT'sHair
the code isn't working. Is there a min?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel  WOW!  Last time I made a Cart (Friday) it was still working.  Good Catch.

Thanks Lady!


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair

Maybe it was only for a limited time. I asked HH about reinstating our code too. She said she was gonna do it this morning. (Waiting) lol.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel

There was another 'secret' one out there.  Not sure if that was just for yesterday or not.erplexed

I'm still going back & forth in my mind between AV and KV.  I love them both.  They are now my 'Go To' Oil Ayurvedic Blends of choice.  

AV's 8oz oils are $17.95 w/o discount & KV's oils 8oz range from $21.99 - $23.99 (before any type of discount). *still needing to factor in tax & shipping*

I am trying to decide which makes the most sense for me, and who's discount is larger.

Hey, it all boils down to the discount for me.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel said:


> *I asked HH about reinstating our code too. She said she was gonna do it this morning. (Waiting) lol.*


 
@Beamodel

This "Delay" is disappointing. I hope she takes care of that. 

She should let everyone know whether she's going to continue to offer it or not.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair

Lol, I don't blame you. I was telling my mom about KV and she was interested in it. I don't really oil my scalp although right now would be a perfect time since I'm in braids.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair

In regards to HH. I agree. When I first asked her she indicated for is to use the sale code. When I saw someone had asked again about our original code I asked her again about it last night. She replied and said she will set it up this morning.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel 

KV's Oils are all that.  But so is Afroveda's Oils.  AV's shipping is slow, but her recent Sales have been great. And she recently lowered her shipping.

KV is giving AV a run for her money with the quality of those Ayurvedic Oil Blends.  I am preferring the Fenugreek one to the Green Tea (although that one is nice too).

I can't wait to try the Bramhi one.  Brownie said I should try the Amala.  Maybe during another nice sale (with Free Shipping).  

Right now tho', I want another Fenugreek.

I pulled out AV's Kalahari Rose to try.  I haven't tried this one before. But I love, love, love Afroveda's Shikakai, and Burdock Root Oil(s).  She had a Rice Bran Oil Blend but discontinued it. 

It's the Battle of the Ayurvedic Oils.  An established vendor vs a newbie.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel

I was over in that thread this a.m. and saw that you Ladies are still waiting for that durn Code.  

She should let folks know what she is going to do.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair

I would be interested in the Brahmi. How are her scents? Didn't you get the warm vanilla. Do u like it?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Beamodel 

Scents are super light. Not Overpowering and not Ayurvedic. Yes, Warm Vanilla is nice. So is the Cotton Candy (Lita). Brownie likes the Dreamsicle. Curly liked the Japanese Cherry Blossom.

Interesting. I think I might try the Raspberry Vanilla next. The scents are great. Very light. And the Oil itself is not Ayurvedic.

ETA: AV's scents are 'decent' but herbally.


----------



## Lita

IDareT'sHair Hi! I hope kera,expands her line to include..Butters,leave-ins,hair creams,etc...Would be really nice...Have another vendor..

Beamodel Hi! HH,is coming out with new products..Hope the discount returns..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair

Devon told me to tell you hi. I tagged you and a few others in the HH tread with an update on the discount code. She deactivated it and will list the dark honey rinse again. She didn't think people liked it. I do, lol.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Beamodel

Tell her I said: :blowkiss: #Devon

I also love the Dark Honey Rinse. 

Thanks Again for sticking with it to get that Code thang worked out.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair

Will do. No problem. I'm still not buying anything right now but I know others wanted tht code.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel

Please make sure you tell her Hello.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

Sage Naturalceuticals is having 15% off Sale until Midnight 09/16 Code = SumEnd15

I know you like to order from Sage.  *hope you check in*


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

I'm just now really getting into AV's Kalahari Rose (Hair Oil).  

I see what you mean now.  Yes, the Rose scent is definitely present.

Remember I kept telling you I thought it smelled more Bergamont-y?  Yes, I do smell the Rose.

I'll keep using it.  The Watermelon Seed Oil and some of the other properties will off-set the Rose.  (Not a big Rose scent fan).

Overall, I do like the 'feel' of it.  *cough*

*Drools looking over at bottle of KeraVada tho'*


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair

I DO NOT like rose scent! LOL! But I like that oil so I do overnights with it before washing. KeraVada is doing me real good so I don't know if I'll need to reup on any AV oils any time soon.


----------



## Brownie518

I said I was feeling better but....  I came to work anyway and I feel awful!!

Anyway, is anyone else using HH Carrot Cake Icing besides Lita ? It is . I'm going to get two more when I reup on HH. 

I didn't finish anything up this week. Close to using:

SD RCA
Herbal Blends
CD Healthy Hair Butter 4oz
Hydratherma Naturals Oil
b.a.s.k. Whiskey Soak


----------



## Lita

I tried to buy BASK whiskey soak on sage,sold out..Oh,well.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita

Brownie518 Yes,HH carrot icing is really nice..It's playing well with all my products too..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita

Washed & Dc tonight..Used Blue Roze Coco leave-in spray cream,HH soft coconut & Blue Roze Blueberry Moisture Hair Cream..Hair is in 6 braids..Very soft,moisturized & smells yummy...

*I'm enjoying my Blue Roze goodies...So moisturizing with great Ayurvedic ingredients...

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Brownie518

I did my wash Saturday night. I soaked in KeraVada Amla Brahmi Bhringraj oil all day, washed, DC with Herbal Blends with a tea blend underneath. My leave in was CD Monoi AntiBreakage spray with Claudie's Kahve leave in..sealed with Nourish. i used a little Carrot Cake Icing before I came in to work.


----------



## Lita

BF expensive list-

*Entwine Couture
*Crown Pride (UK)
*M Naturals (UK)

Entwine is most likly the only one,I might try..If its a 25-30% sale..lol

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita

Weather is changing,time to take out Natures Blessing hair grease.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518  Like I said upthread, little Ms. KeraVada is giving AV a run for the money as far as Oil Blends are concerned....

Lita I guess my most 'expensive' BF items will be Marie Dean (if I decide to get any).  

There was one UK vendor I wanted to get some things from *can't remember the name*


----------



## Lita

IDareT'sHair Don't know about MD,she seems to be having shipping issues.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## natura87

Cowashed with the Nubian Heritage Tamanu something or other Cowash.

As a first impression it has amazing slip, a bearable herbal smell and great consistency.


----------



## natura87

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> I'm waiting on: Bel Nouvo
> 
> It's hasn't moved since the 11th. I convo'ed him to ask what's up?erplexed
> 
> _I'm about to do the natura_ on him and put him on Blast.


 

I havent put anybody on blast!!!! 

Lord knows I want to...hmmph...24 days..... I dont think I can get a paypal refund cuz my stuff is outside of her facility. Allegedly.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Is your Hair at a Length you like now?
> 
> That Combo sounds nice.
> 
> *btw* I found a box. Will pop something to you next week.


 no i regreat cutting it so much. i mean, im glad the henna is gone and i had to cut to get rid of it but sheesh! i feel like it'll never grow back. this time next year though i should have a good amount of hair.

thanx T, i got your email today

i used SM shea masque as a leave in this weekend and i love it. that stuff has zero slip but it produces nnice and soft hair.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Sage Naturalceuticals is having 15% off Sale until Midnight 09/16 Code = SumEnd15
> 
> I know you like to order from Sage. *hope you check in*


 i got the email, thats sad they are closing down the brick store


----------



## Lita

Sisters Keepers-Came..It seems like everything I've been ordering (lately) is named/smells & contains food...lol..

AveYou-Came

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@natura87 Hey Natura! My Bel Nouvo finally came today. Ordered 08/27. 

So, you have me beat on that one with ST'icals.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@chebaby Hey Lady! 

Well that was one way to get rid of Henna wasn't it?

I'm sure you are working that Cut. It was very cute. And I am still impressed you cut it yourself.

Yeah, I thought you'd get Sage's email since you were a Big STANS.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My Bel Nouvo came today (finally). 

Now, I'm just waiting on Hairveda oh yeah...and x2 orders from Curlmart.


----------



## natura87

IDareT'sHair said:


> @natura87 Hey Natura! My Bel Nouvo finally came today. Ordered 08/27.
> 
> So, you have me beat on that one with ST'icals.


 



I just...I can't. This is horrible customer service. I have not been offered any sort of compensation for the delay, none whatsoever. I do not consider a percent off a future order compensation becuase she will never see a dime from me.


----------



## natura87

I'm mad everyone elses orders purchased after mine are coming in!!! What did I do to deserve this!!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

natura87

I agree. 

She should offer you something (and not a % on a future order hmp).  

I would still escalate a claim through PayPal before the time expires.  Sometimes PP will go ahead and issue the refund.

Try it Nat


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Used up: x1 Naturelle Grow Rosemary, Peppermint Parsley Pomade (x2 back ups)


----------



## Lita

IDareT'sHair Glad your BN came..What samples did curl mart send? Hope something good..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita

Used up-Pomade shop cafe coffee conditioner..Back-up..Gone too.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Lita

My Curlmart hasn't arrived yet.  

But on the other 2-3 orders they've sent some L'Oreal something or other, a couple Quidad pks and a pk of Jessicurl Too Shea!  And some kind of Blow-Fry Crème.

I never look at those.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Lita

Funny you mentioned that UK Store. I got an email today from the one I wanted to get some things from. 

It's called Curl Harmony. They just opened a Store in the US and are having a 15% off Sale until 09-22.

Code = USA2013

http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=...XAgPAK&usg=AFQjCNFHnh3UJKV1yBkXKxlCueuRk-nGRw


----------



## Lita

IDareT'sHair That's the other  one..^^^Curl Harmony,been eyeing them too..Yep..Thanks!

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby Hey Lady!
> 
> Well that was one way to get rid of Henna wasn't it?
> 
> I'm sure you are working that Cut. It was very cute. And I am still impressed you cut it yourself.
> 
> Yeah, I thought you'd get Sage's email since you were a Big STANS.


 
girl now im sitting here thinking of other ways i could have got rid of it. like letting it grow out i was too quick with the scissors and now i regret it lol.
its cool though, i got my god sister on stand bad for the really bad days when i just need to cover my hair.


----------



## Lita

Rubbed some Darcy's Coco moisture hair whip on my bang.

*Smells so good..The coffee in it isn't over powering..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## natura87

IDareT'sHair said:


> natura87
> 
> I agree.
> 
> She should offer you something (and not a % on a future order hmp).
> 
> I would still escalate a claim through PayPal before the time expires.  Sometimes PP will go ahead and issue the refund.
> 
> Try it Nat




I got the package. It smells nice, a good amount for the price I payed but I will not repurchase at this time. Even if I like it the only way I would repurchase is if she did a complete turnaround and I dont see that happening any time soon. Her loss.


----------



## natura87

The smell of the Kiddietanicals Double Dutch Hair Yum Its like she mixed tropical Starburst in this. Its a hard butter though, wasnt expecting that.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

natura87  Well Natty!  Finally!  Now we need reviews (after you've used them for a while)

_*T eyeball's popcorn while waiting for Natura's ST'icals review*_


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

You & them Scissors. 

I'm sure it will grow back fast and then you'll be talmbout how much you miss your Cute-Cut.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I think Imma slap some of this b.a.s.k. Vanilla Whiskey 'soak' on dry hair and Pre-Rx under my Wig while at work.

Come home and Cowash it out.


----------



## natura87

IDareT'sHair said:


> @natura87 Well Natty! Finally! Now we need reviews (after you've used them for a while)
> 
> _*T eyeball's popcorn while waiting for Natura's ST'icals review*_


 

It looks nice, like the kind of consistency my hair loves. Time will tell if it works. I will say that if she got her stuff together she could do very well for herself. The presentation is there, the quality seems to be there..she just lacks proper execution. I will try it out within the next week.


----------



## divachyk

Lita said:


> @Brownie518 Yes,HH carrot icing is really nice..It's playing well with all my products too..
> 
> Happy Hair Growing!


Lita, I called myself looking for it but could not locate. I want this!


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> You & them Scissors.
> 
> I'm sure it will grow back fast and then you'll be talmbout how much you miss your Cute-Cut.


 hey T
i hope by the end of the year im at a happy length 

i co washed today with naturelle grow cinnamon conditioner and used cj honey butta as a leave in.
its been cold here the past few days.


----------



## Beamodel

divachyk said:


> Lita, I called myself looking for it but could not locate. I want this!



http://www.hairitagehydration.com/#!product/prd1/1108826241/carrot-cake-icing

divachyk


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Hey Lovely Ladies!

Under the Steamer in Afroveda Ashlii Amala Raspberry DC'er. I still love that DC'er.  

It's still one of my all time Favs!  

For me it's like DB DC'er or KBB. Always a special treat.

But close to using up SD's Nourish Oil (no back ups, but definitely a repurchase - whenever there is a Sale).

Waiting on Curlmart. I made a little HV purchase, so I'm waiting on that too.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Hey natura87  Soultanicals is having 40% off their discontinued item(s) Silky Tress Milk and some kind of Curl Tress Milk *while supplies last*


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Using & Loving Naturelle Grow's Ginger Peach Spritz.  Using it as a detangler.  I really like this product.

Afroveda's Ginseng Moringa is my all time favorite Detangling Spritz, and this one is pretty much up there with it.  

And its a bit cheaper.

I'll still need to try my ST'icals Spritz to see what I think of those.  But NG's Ginger Peach will definitely be a repurchase.


----------



## natura87

IDareT'sHair said:


> Hey natura87  Soultanicals is having 40% off their discontinued item(s) Silky Tress Milk and some kind of Curl Tress Milk *while supplies last*


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@natura87

I know. I just had to tell you that. 

She just won't stop with the Sales will she?

For any one that likes those 2 Hair Milks and don't mind the wait.....40% is a decent deal.


----------



## natura87

IDareT'sHair said:


> @natura87
> 
> I know. I just had to tell you that.
> 
> She just won't stop with the Sales will she?
> 
> For any one that likes those 2 Hair Milks and don't mind the wait.....40% is a decent deal.



Why'd you tag me tho? Thats just mean!!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

natura87  Thought you might be up for placing a 2nd order.


----------



## divachyk

IDareT'sHair said:


> Hey Lovely Ladies!
> 
> Under the Steamer in Afroveda Ashlii Amala Raspberry DC'er. I still love that DC'er.
> 
> It's still one of my all time Favs!
> 
> For me it's like DB DC'er or KBB. Always a special treat.
> 
> But close to using up SD's Nourish Oil (no back ups, but definitely a repurchase - whenever there is a Sale).
> 
> Waiting on Curlmart. I made a little HV purchase, so I'm waiting on that too.



IDareT'sHair, I will pull Ashlii out next.  Thanks for mentioning this -- it served as a reminder to me.


----------



## Lita

Siamese Twist free shipping on select items till Friday..No code. 

www.nsiamesetwists.com

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Ltown

IDareT'sHair said:


> My Bel Nouvo came today (finally).
> 
> Now, I'm just waiting on Hairveda oh yeah...and x2 orders from Curlmart.


 
IDareT'sHair, I've been in Puerto Rico since last Thursday so got all my mail today and BN was in there too, I ordered when you did also  I'm tired it was good trip but i'm done with beaches and sand, not a sit in the sun girl anyway.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ltown

I bet it was Beautiful!  Welcome Home Girl.


----------



## natura87

IDareT'sHair said:


> natura87  Thought you might be up for placing a 2nd order.





Nahhhh, not gonna happen.Not any time soon.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> Hey @natura87  Soultanicals is having 40% off their discontinued item(s) Silky Tress Milk and some kind of Curl Tress Milk *while supplies last*





natura87 said:


>





WRONG!!


----------



## Brownie518

Hello, ladies. I've missed checkin in this week. I've been swamped at work and I'm still not feeling well.  

Nothing new going on hair-wise. My Claudie's came the other day and I think I'm waiting on a bottle from KeraVada..? I can't remember. If I do purchase anything, it will be at least two jars of Silk Dreams RCA


----------



## Lita

Brownie518 Sorry to hear,your still not feeling well..Something is going around & this up/down weather doesn't help..Hope you feel better soon.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita

SM hibiscus curl milk seems to be playing well with all my new stuff..That's a+ for me..I like when things can get along..lol..Makes the product strecth & save $$$..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Hi Girlz!

I think I may pull out my Keravada Bramhi (Cotton Candy).  

Thinking about placing a little order with them.  Probably Fenugreek Cotton Candy.

My Curlmart came.  I have x1 more order from them I'm waiting on.  

I may place another small order before the 21st.....


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518  Hope You Feel Better Lady B!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I'm using Ynobe Ayurvedic Hair Butter.  I think I'm liking the Silky Shea a little better. 

My Ayurvedic Butter is a bit grainy.  Although it emulsifies in your hands. 

I still need to try the Hibiscus Crème (or whatever it's called)erplexed

I will put the Amala and the Green Tea Deep Conditioners in Rotation to see if I like either of those.


----------



## natura87

First Impressions on the Knot Sauce: Smells nice, moisturizing, great slip. I dont like the shape of the bottle. On dry hair I used too much for 1 use for it to be cost effective. I would need to buy the 16 ounce on sale and Lord knows that would take 2 months for me to get. I will try it on wet/damp hair next.

First Impressions on Fluffalicious Curl Nutricious: NOOO on dry hair. Leaves a film feel on my hair. May work well for defining thin hair but my coarse low porosity hair doesnt like it alone on dry hair. Worked well on my nephews fine hair.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

natura87

What else did you get Natura?  Knot Sauce, Fluff & what else?


----------



## natura87

Oh and for the free gift I got some sample sizes of the body stuff and other spa related stuff, overall not bad for the total price at all.


----------



## natura87

IDareT'sHair said:


> natura87
> 
> What else did you get Natura?  Knot Sauce, Fluff & what else?



Knot Sauce, Fluffalicious, Afrotastic Detangler, Marula Maru, Double Dutch Hair Yum and a sample of the Kids Detangler.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

natura87

If you decide you like the KS, you can always buy my 16oz bottle. 

The shape is entirely different and it has a pump.

If that doesn't work, (because I hear it's thick) you can always switch it out with a Flip Cap.

Lemme know.  I promise I won't take 3-4 weeks to send it to ya'.


----------



## natura87

IDareT'sHair said:


> natura87
> 
> If you decide you like the KS, you can always buy my 16oz bottle.
> 
> The shape is entirely different and it has a pump.
> 
> If that doesn't work, (because I hear it's thick) you can always switch it out with a Flip Cap.
> 
> Lemme know.  I promise I won't take 3-4 weeks to send it to ya'.




 

I'll try it a few more times and get back to you. Its a good product, to bad her shipping sucks.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

natura87

Keep testing it KS. 

And don't forget to do a brutal review on the other products....


----------



## natura87

IDareT'sHair said:


> natura87
> 
> Keep testing it KS.
> 
> And don't forget to do a brutal review on the other products....



I already feel some sort of way about the Double Dutch Hair Yum. It is as hard as a rock. You can drop it and nothing will change. I was expecting whipped fluffly deliciousness but I got a brick. Its a Starburst smelling brick. I dont know what to do with it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

natura87

ILawd....I thought Double Dutch Hair Yum was something Chocolate.


----------



## Lita

Swansons-Came

Siamese Twist-Shipped

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita

IDareT'sHair said:


> I'm using Ynobe Ayurvedic Hair Butter.  I think I'm liking the Silky Shea a little better.
> 
> My Ayurvedic Butter is a bit grainy.  Although it emulsifies in your hands.
> 
> I still need to try the Hibiscus Crème (or whatever it's called)erplexed
> 
> I will put the Amala and the Green Tea Deep Conditioners in Rotation to see if I like either of those.



IDareT'sHair I like Ynobe Silky Shea nice & smooth....Don't like grainy butters/creams..Nope.

Let us know if you prefer the Amla or Green tea Dc..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## natura87

IDareT'sHair said:


> natura87
> 
> ILawd....I thought Double Dutch Hair Yum was something Chocolate.



It's brown and full of butters...looks like it could be chocolate but nope.


----------



## Brownie518

Thanks for the well wishes, ladies!!  Lita. IDareT'sHair

T, I used Silky Shea this morning. Like it much better than the Ayurvedic.


----------



## Lita

Brownie518 said:


> Thanks for the well wishes, ladies!!  Lita. IDareT'sHair
> 
> T, I used Silky Shea this morning. Like it much better than the Ayurvedic.



Brownie518 Hi! We IDareT'sHair seem to be on the same page with the Silky Shea being better than the Ayurvedic...Much better..Little goes a long way.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518 @Lita Um...Yeah...now I'm curious about those DC'ers. 

I need to pull one of those out for tomorrow.

No worries, because I need to eliminate several vendors anyway.


----------



## Lita

IDareT'sHair said:


> Brownie518 Lita  Um...Yeah...not I'm curious about those DC'ers.
> 
> I need to pull one of those out for tomorrow.
> 
> No worries, because I need to eliminate several vendors anyway.



IDareT'sHair Can't wait to hear your review...I have already removed some vendors from my list..Products too.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Lita

Yeah, and I have back ups of both the Green Tea and the Amala one. 

So, I hope at least one of them works for me.

The only one I have eliminated so far, is ST'icals. I need to work on at least 2 or 3 more.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl

Hey Mrs. Curly!


----------



## Lita

IDareT'sHair I think my hair/scalp prefers LN more moisture as a Detangler/rinse-out..I mean,this really smooths out my hair...

*I have to order more Obai curl moisture cream..This  works well for 2nd/3rd day moisture refresher...

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Lita Nice! I'll have to try it as a Detangler. I can't wait to try my Bramhi DC'er.

That Supreme Hair Butter is thebomb.com I want at least x2 more of those.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

My ayurvedic butters aren't as whipped as the silky shea but they're very smooth. I would say that the silky shea is a better sealant than the ayurvedic butter. I mostly use the ayurvedic butter mid week after I spritz my hair that gives me great results.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl

Mine emulsified after rubbing it in your hands (so it's not bad at all), but I think I do like the Silky Shea some better.

I will be using one of those Conditioners tomorrow.  Probably the Amala one w/o Protein.

Both will be added to my Rotation, so I can get a feel for them.


----------



## Brownie518

Hey ladies


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

Hey Lady B!  How's that hair tonight?  Oh, & how are you feeling?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I used some HV Almond Glaze tonight.  

I'm trying to decide if I'll slap that Henna in this tomorrow or wait until next weekend?

If I henna tomorrow, I need to think of something Moisturizing to DC in.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> Brownie518
> 
> Hey Lady B!  How's that hair tonight?  Oh, & how are you feeling?



Hey!!!! My hair is a hot mess. LOL. Its a little dry from being sick and taking decongestant. I'm gonna do it tomorrow though. Get back on my game, lol . I finally feel good, thanks for asking.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518  Glad you're feeling a lot better.  Are you going to do an "Oil Soak" or what?

I need some ideas.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

Oh, speaking of Oils.....I decided to try my next KeraVada in Black Raspberry Vanilla.  

Still going back & forth tho' on whether to try the Amala (new) or just get another Fenugreek or get both.

*Probably both*


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Loving Claudie's Frappe Hair Lotion.  Its been doing me right.


----------



## Lita

IDareT'sHair said:


> Loving Claudie's Frappe Hair Lotion.  Its been doing me right.



IDareT'sHair Hi! How is the texture? The Khava lotion is very watery..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita

Happy Friday! Suppose to be 80 degrees here today..Going to enjoy this nice weather..

*Thinking about soaking my hair in LN Ayurvedic oil/power walking in the sun..I did that the other day & my hair/scalp felt so good & had a nice amount of moisture..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Lita  That Frappe Lotion is a perfect consistency.  I am pleasantly surprised.  I've been having it a minute and never pulled it out.

+5 Stars for Claudie's Frappe.


----------



## Lita

IDareT'sHair said:


> Lita  That Frappe Lotion is a perfect consistency.  I am pleasantly surprised.  I've been having it a minute and never pulled it out.
> 
> +5 Stars for Claudie's Frappe.



IDareT'sHair +5 Say what? Off to look at the ingredients..

*I like medium-thick textures..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Lita

This would be your Lotion/Crème then.  Perfect Consistency.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ltown

Hi Ltown!


----------



## Ltown

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Ltown
> 
> Hi Ltown!


 
IDareT'sHair, hello!  I'm still trying to get back to normal after the trip

I know you already know but Vitacost has b1g1 on teas, I just happen to be out there and seen fenugreek so I posted a notice in thread.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ltown

I saw it.  So....was Puerto Rico beautiful?


----------



## Ltown

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Ltown
> 
> I saw it. So....was Puerto Rico beautiful?


 
IDareT'sHair, the beaches are beautiful the city historical pretty. It wasn't too hot just right for the season.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ltown

I'm glad you had a good time.  I hope it was restful.


----------



## Ltown

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Ltown
> 
> I'm glad you had a good time. I hope it was restful.


 
IDareT'sHair, it was to the point I can't rest enough since I've been back


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Ltown

.......... Welp. I'm glad you're back. 

After you get all Rested Up you can get back on your Hair Game.


----------



## chebaby

chello ladies

did yall know sunshine products are making a come back?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

Hey Che!  Did you box come?  I was never a Big Sunshine 'fan'. 

That was Shay & Brownie. And Ya'll & 'Nem.

I actually felt her butters was messy & stank. ... 

Good ya'll sent me some and I didn't buy any.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@chebaby

Sitting here in Henna. Will Rinse it out about 9:30-10:00 and do an overnight in Ynobe's Green Tea & Moringa.

Lawd...I hate overnight DC'ing, but I can't stay up late. 

(unless there's a Sale) Then I'm up all night.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Hey Che! Did you box come? I was never a Big Sunshine 'fan'.
> 
> That was Shay & Brownie. And Ya'll & 'Nem.
> 
> *I actually felt her butters was messy & stank*. ...
> 
> Good ya'll sent me some and I didn't buy any.


yes i got the package i cant believe i forgot to tell you.
 lmao. i will say i hated the way she shipped her buttas. in a darn envelope. with little hearts drawn all over them



IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Sitting here in Henna. Will Rinse it out about 9:30-10:00 and do an overnight in Ynobe's Green Tea & Moringa.
> 
> Lawd...I hate overnight DC'ing, but I can't stay up late.
> 
> (unless there's a Sale) Then I'm up all night.


 i was just thinking today i mis henna


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> yes i got the package i cant believe i forgot to tell you.
> lmao. i will say i hated the way she shipped her buttas. in a darn envelope. with little hearts drawn all over them
> 
> 
> *i was just thinking today i mis henna*


 
@chebaby Girl, I still don't see what Brownie & Shay saw in that funk?

I'm glad I never bought any.......

Girl...I will -  if you mention you miss some durn Henna after you cut your Henna out.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

Gurl.....I really wanna buy something. (Else)


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby Girl, I still don't see what Brownie & Shay saw in that funk?
> 
> I'm glad I never bought any.......
> 
> Girl...I will -  if you mention you miss some durn Henna after you cut your Henna out.


i loved me some sunshine too i wasnt to fond of the coconut butter, that was basic with just two ingredients but i did love her sunshine which had three ingredients

well remember that henna i said i found under my bed? i never threw it out and so now its taunting me



IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Gurl.....I really wanna buy something. (Else)


 i want some KBN SOOOOOOOOO bad.
but i have so many new things i havent even tried yet.

im still a little fascinated with soultanicals


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> i loved me some sunshine too i wasnt to fond of the coconut butter, that was basic with just two ingredients but i did love her sunshine which had three ingredients
> 
> *well remember that henna i said i found under my bed? i never threw it out and so now its taunting me*
> 
> 
> i want some KBN SOOOOOOOOO bad.
> but i have so many new things i havent even tried yet.
> 
> im still a little fascinated with soultanicals


 
chebaby

Let it gooooooooooooooooo

You should get some KBN.  You know there is a 25% Sale on $40.00

Did not like Sunshine.erplexed  But I only tried that greasy butter ya'll & 'nem was lovin'.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Let it gooooooooooooooooo
> 
> You should get some KBN. You know there is a 25% Sale on $40.00
> 
> Did not like Sunshine.erplexed But I only tried that greasy butter ya'll & 'nem was lovin'.


  you know its hard to let go. im pretty sure i wont be doing anymore henna treatments. but i do miss the mud sitting for hours on my hair like an all day spa treatment.

i dont need $40 worth of her stuff it aint THAT good

now that we talking about henna, i should buy some other ayurvedic powders. whats an online vendor for powders?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@chebaby

Girl, You know I don't know nothin' about no durn Powders. 

Go to Amazon. You can find whatever you need (on the cheap).


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@chebaby

I know what you mean about KBN. 

I woulda' got something too, but not for $40.00.erplexed 

She need to stop that mess. And just gone & offer the discount.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Girl, You know I don't know nothin' about no durn Powders.
> 
> Go to Amazon. You can find whatever you need (on the cheap).


  lol ill try amazon. 


IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> I know what you mean about KBN.
> 
> I woulda' got something too, but not for $40.00.erplexed
> 
> She need to stop that mess. And just gone & offer the discount.


 i know, all i like from her is the shea aloe conditioner. the coco aloe deep conditioner was good too but not as good as the shea.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

Yeah, check Amazon for those Powders.  You can probably get most of them for a Dolla'

And um...yeah....I'm sick of Folks putting a Minimum Purchase on a Sale.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Yeah, check Amazon for those Powders. You can probably get most of them for a Dolla'
> 
> And um...yeah....I'm sick of Folks putting a Minimum Purchase on a Sale.


 i know, if you gonna have a sale then just have a sale. 
i have a $10 gift card for target i think im either going the pick up the SM purification masque or the giovanni direct leave in. i forgot all about that leave in until it popped in my head yesterday. i used to love that stuff.

i was checking on powders and it seems ayurnaturalbeauty is back in business.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

You could get your KBB Mask for $15 if you use your Tar'Jay GC.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby 

I got about 25 minutes before I wash this stuff out.  I hate to DC overnight, but Imma haft-to.erplexed

I'll probably Steam with AV Ashlii Amala Raspberry in the a.m.

May use that up.  

I have a couple back-ups of Ashlii.  I see she lowered the price to $15 bucks instead of $21.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> You could get your KBB Mask for $15 if you use your Tar'Jay GC.


 i thought about that too cause i sure do miss it. but i still have that bottle of ashlii you sent me and they are practically the same on my hair


IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> I got about 25 minutes before I wash this stuff out. I hate to DC overnight, but Imma haft-to.erplexed
> 
> I'll probably Steam with AV Ashlii Amala Raspberry in the a.m.
> 
> May use that up.
> 
> I have a couple back-ups of Ashlii.* I see she lowered the price to $15 bucks instead of $21.*


 i hate deep conditioning over night too. its getting colder too but at least youll have nice soft hair

wasnt nobody buying it her butters have always been her best sellers.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@chebaby

Yeah...I'm lovin' using that Ashlii and I'm glad I have a coupla' back ups.

You got choices at Target. But I shole wouldn't get no Giovanni. 

I'd get something good. Like KBB or Camille Rose.

I'm glad you mentioned Giovanni. I'll use that in a few to Rinse this Henna out.

I just can't use VO5 anymore. It gets on my nerves. 

What Imma do with all that VO5? I know I probably got about 5-10 bottles left.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Yeah...I'm lovin' using that Ashlii and I'm glad I have a coupla' back ups.
> 
> You got choices at Target. But I shole wouldn't get no Giovanni.
> 
> I'd get something good. Like KBB or Camille Rose.
> 
> I'm glad you mentioned Giovanni. I'll use that in a few to Rinse this Henna out.
> 
> I just can't use VO5 anymore. It gets on my nerves.
> 
> What Imma do with all that VO5? I know I probably got about 5-10 bottles left.


 
yea ashlii is the bomb.
i forgot all about CR. i forgot i want to try her hair milk, maybe ill get that. but remember i had that problem with some of her stuff turning fishy?erplexed

im so mad you have a ton of vo5


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

Girl, thanks for mentioning Giovanni. 

I cowashed my Henna out with Giovanni's Deeper Moisture, which was just what I needed.  

And I can save my HV.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> yea ashlii is the bomb.
> i forgot all about CR. i forgot i want to try her hair milk, maybe ill get that. but *remember i had that problem with some of her stuff turning fishy?*erplexed
> 
> *im so mad you have a ton of vo5*


 
chebaby

You want some???? I'll be more than happy to send you 10 or 12 bottles....erplexed

Well, don't run up in Target and settle for some DooGrow.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@chebaby

So...You just made me go count them (since you said "a ton").  

I have 8 bottles left. A combo of VO5 & Suave Coconut.

You are welcome to them. ALL. *every last one of them*.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> You want some???? I'll be more than happy to send you 10 or 12 bottles....erplexed
> 
> Well, don't run up in Target and settle for some DooGrow.


 no thank you 
girl aint nobody thinking about doogrow. its all about JAM and dont be bald.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> So...You just made me go count them (since you said "a ton").
> 
> I have 8 bottles left. A combo of VO5 & Suave Coconut.
> 
> You are welcome to them. ALL. *every last one of them*.


 well, 8 isnt that bad. and suave coconut is the bomb from what i remember. go on and refresh your memory
everybody in my area must love it cause only the coconut shampoo be on the shelf. i never see the conditioner. ever


----------



## Lita

Did an oil soak with LN Ayurvedic oil...Washed with Sisters Keepers Black soap poo,rinsed with Kizuri coconut,NBD Egg Head con 45min,rinsed with AV Ashilli raspberry Amla con,HH soft coconut leave-in,BR blueberry hair cream,Ynobe silky Shea & sealed with Rice bran oil..Hair in 6 braids air drying,..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Shay72

Quick run thru as usual. I'm quitting my great paying ,stable government job to go back to school full time. That will start in January. I'm going back to get a Masters in Applied Behavior Analysis. It should take about 18 months full time. I'm moving bc I can't avoid this joint I'm living in when I'll only be working part time. Someone suggested a roommate. No ma'am I don't do roommates. Besides I haven't been happy in the DMV for awhile. I'm moving a little further south in VA. School is online which allows a lot of flexibility. I was trying to hang with my current job until Jan 2015 to allow me to save more money but after this summer I was like I've gots to go! I felt as if I wasn't living. I'm gonna be on a BUDGET. 

I don't know if I'm behind the times but Sunshine is relaunching her products on 9/26. I still have 3 jars of Sunshine . I will be hitting her up. Not sure about sales and where she will be selling them yet but here is her forum site: www.hernaturalsunshine.com.

Me & baby are just fine. It's been a little over a year now .


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Shay72

WOW Ms. Shay! What an update. 

Very proud of you on all fronts. Even Mr. Baby. Good Girl. Cause you know how you be ackin'.

That's nice. 18 months isn't too bad and I'm sure you'll have fun doing all that studying & stuff.

Yes....we knew about Sunshine. If you look upthread Che & I were discussing the Relaunch at length. 

*3 full jars?*

Stop back & see us.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> no thank you
> *girl aint nobody thinking about doogrow. its all about JAM and dont be bald.*


 


chebaby said:


> well, 8 isnt that bad. *and suave coconut is the bomb from what i remember. go on and refresh your memory*
> everybody in my area must love it cause only the coconut shampoo be on the shelf. i never see the conditioner. ever


 
chebaby

Hmp.  I thought you was a Dr. Miracles STAN? 

Yeah I could use the Suave Coconut.  It's that durn VO5 I can't stomach using.  *i don't know why*

Gurl...I was gone send you VO5 -- not the Suave. (just kiddin'.  i was gone sent both).

You know I ain't paying no shipping to send no 69 cent conditioner no where.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72

What if your Old Job wants you to come back after you finish Grad School?


----------



## Shay72

IDareT'sHair said:


> Shay72  What if your Old Job wants you to come back after you finish Grad School?


That was already suggested to me and I said "no thank you!"


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72

I knew they would.  That's a Huge loss for that Agency.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Where errrbody at?


----------



## natura87

IDareT'sHair said:


> Where errrbody at?




I'm around.

Tried the Knot Sauce on wet hair, its nice.Wearing a free form wash and go (ie, not in a puff) and whoa the shrinkage is crazy.


----------



## Brownie518

Shay72

  Wow, that's great that you're going back to school!!  I know you'll do great!!! So glad to hear that you're happy!!! 

I saw that about Sunshine. I'm about to break mine out, soon.  I will be checking her out, too.


----------



## Brownie518

chebaby said:


> i loved me some sunshine too i wasnt to fond of the coconut butter, that was basic with just two ingredients but* i did love her sunshine which had three ingredients*



 Yep, only 3!!  Loooove it. I have some in that Hello Sugar type scent she had.  Best body butter. That keeps the ash away all winter.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

Pfft.  Ya'll can have it.....

*for real*


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair

I'll take it, too!! That's my favorite body butter. I wonder if she'll be offering the same thing this time around.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518  I told Che ya'll & 'nem can have it.  You, her & Shay.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518  I told Che ya'll & 'nem can have it.  You, her & Shay.


IDareT'sHair




That's great that Shay is going back to school!! 

You and che be actin up!!


----------



## Lita

Just sprayed some HH big city punch on my roots..Keeps it soft..

IDareT'sHair Hi! I wonder if the new kera souffle butter is creamy..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita

Shay72 Hey! Thanks for the update..Congtats on your return to school..I wish you all the best.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Shay72

Brownie518 I'm proud of myself for having some Sunshine left. I thought she was never coming back. I've been trying other things but they were never Sunshine. Best stuff for my crazy a$$ skin eva.

I will be stocking up on Black Friday and during the holidays on my staples. Since I have so many products when I go to the store I'm just replacing. Right now I'm using 85% Shea Moisture with my left over Hairveda, Qhemet, Darcy's, Claudies, Gleau, and Coco Curls. I need to decide what I feel I need. I may decide to go all Shea Moisture. The only thing I would be missing is my tea spritz and I can make that. 

Thanks for all of the good wishes. I tried Grad School before and quit because I couldn't do it. I made excellent grades but I was exhausted. I work a bazillion hours so I decided this time to focus on school only and to get some hours at entry level in my new field. I will need them to sit for the exam and be licensed. I will keep up with the current certification I have too. Makes me more marketable. Besides I'm thinking of starting my own business once all is said and done.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72

You got your BF List together?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72 Brownie518 chebaby

Hmp.  Ya'll can have Sunshine.


----------



## Lita

I hope AV has another big sale,I need some more Ashlli raspberry dc..This is the perfect softener after a protein treatment or if you just want soft hair..It does the job...Glad she brought the price down...This is my favorite from her line.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Lita

That Ashlii Amala is all that.  It's been doing me right lately.  

I am happy about the price decrease too.  $21.95 was a bit much.  

I could only get it on Sale.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Lita

I've just started using the Kalahari Rose Oil (Afroveda).  I am not feeling the Rose. (at all).

It's my least favorite of the new(er) Oils I've tried.  

Still like the Burdock Root and definitely the Shikakai.  I didn't try the one with MSM (and won't). 

I may end up swapping the Kalahari Rose.  Or using it for overnight 'soaks' and Cowashing it out the next day.erplexed

It won't be a repurchase simply because I don't care for Rose-scents.


----------



## Lita

IDareT'sHair said:


> Lita
> 
> That Ashlii Amala is all that.  It's been doing me right lately.
> 
> I am happy about the price decrease too.  $21.95 was a bit much.
> 
> I could only get it on Sale.



IDareT'sHair I think she realized that was too $$ much..With so many new vendors coming out with wonderful products,fast shipping/great CS,only way for her to up the game & keep customers was to reduce the price on some items...Another way,she needs to start having reasonable sales....

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Lita 

She also lowered the price on Ms. Bhree Hair Lotion (which I also really like(d) that was also $21.95.....

And she went to lowered shipping as well.

So, she is trying to keep up with the onslaught of Newbie Vendors.  

Like you said, that are offering great new products, fast shipping and good CS.


----------



## Lita

IDareT'sHair I hope AV bring back some of her conditioners...The neem was really good,I would rub that on my roots & have no shedding or scalp issues..The Kissi seed was good too...

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita

IDareT'sHair said:


> Lita
> 
> She also lowered the price on Ms. Bhree Hair Lotion (which I also really like(d) that was also $21.95.....
> 
> And she went to lowered shipping as well.
> 
> So, she is trying to keep up with the onslaught of Newbie Vendors.
> 
> Like you said, that are offering great new products, fast shipping and good CS.



IDareT'sHair Yes,the bree is nice too....She use to be our go to for Ayurvedic hair care & that's when the shipping & errrthing change..Remember she had a larger selection of products.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Lita

I'm holding on to both of those. 

I have the Neem and the Kissi Seed when she had a Sale (Discontinued Product Sale). 

I wish I would have bought more.erplexed Of both.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Lita

Yep.  A much larger List of product offerings. 

I think I convo'ed her & asked about bringing back the Neem (and others) and she said, she had no plans to.


----------



## Lita

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Lita
> 
> I'm holding on to both of those.
> 
> I have the Neem and the Kissi Seed when she had a Sale (Discontinued Product Sale).
> 
> I wish I would have bought more.erplexed Of both.



IDareT'sHair I wish I brought a whole bunch too..I have no more of either..I should've stock-up...They both had nice creamy lotion textures..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Lita

They were both wonderful. I think I bought x2 of each? 

I went back to get more, and they were SOLD OUT.... IMMEDIATELY

*durn pj's*

If I knew they weren't going to last that long, I would have gotten more.


----------



## Lita

IDareT'sHair said:


> Lita
> 
> Yep.  A much larger List of product offerings.
> 
> I think I convo'ed her & asked about bringing back the Neem (and others) and she said, she had no plans to.



IDareT'sHair What AV should,have an online Q/A on which items,should return for the holidays,ex BF...I bet she would do very well.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Lita

Great Idea!  I'd like to see them come back.  

I look at them every wash day, and pass over them and grab something else....


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Lita

If I knew those would "sell out" so fast, I would have bought more.  

I went back in the next day and they were gone.

I even emailed her, and she said they were all gone.


----------



## Lita

IDareT'sHair said:


> Lita
> 
> If I knew those would "sell out" so fast, I would have bought more.
> 
> I went back in the next day and they were gone.
> 
> I even emailed her, and she said they were all gone.



IDareT'sHair I did the same thing & everything was GONE..I won't make that mistake again..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita

IDareT'sHair I'm going to send her a pm about the Q/A & see what see says.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Lita said:


> *I did the same thing & everything was GONE..I won't make that mistake again..*
> 
> Happy Hair Growing!


 


Lita said:


> *I'm going to send her a pm about the Q/A & see what see says.*
> 
> Happy Hair Growing!


 
Me Either Girl.  That was a Huge Mistake. *HUGE*

Lita That is a Great Idea.  Lemme know what she says.


----------



## natura87

Twisting my hair up with the stank Eucalyptus and Lavender Gel from KBN just to use it up. Its not bad the smell is horrible though.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

natura87

They (KBN) just had a big Sale.  Did you get anything?


----------



## natura87

IDareT'sHair said:


> natura87
> 
> They (KBN) just had a big Sale.  Did you get anything?



No, I dont like anything from them enough to ever repurchase.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

natura87

WOW! Natty!  Gurl.....You go in rough.   *you don't play*

I still have to try my SheaAloe Conditioner and CocoAloe DC'er* which I'll use as a cowash.

I like the Butter.  I'll pull it out this Fall.

Are you getting your BF List together or do you already know what you need?


----------



## natura87

IDareT'sHair said:


> natura87
> 
> WOW! Natty!  Gurl.....You go in rough.   *you don't play*
> 
> I still have to try my SheaAloe Conditioner and CocoAloe DC'er* which I'll use as a cowash.
> 
> I like the Butter.  I'll pull it out this Fall.
> 
> Are you getting your BF List together or do you already know what you need?





The butter is nice but I have barely put a dent in it. I really dont need a damn thing for Black Friday. As of right now I dont plan on getting anything.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@natura87

Gee Nat! Nothing? That's Serious.......

Nothing =


----------



## IDareT'sHair

natura87

That KBN Butter will be nice once it gets a little chillier.  I ended up with the 8oz, so I'm sure it will last forever.

I may transfer 1/2 into a 4oz Jar.


----------



## natura87

IDareT'sHair said:


> @natura87
> 
> Gee Nat! Nothing? That's Serious.......
> 
> Nothing =



I've been slower using up stuff, I plan on wearing Marley twists for a few months, what I have should last me a while.

Would I like some stuff, sure, but then it would just sit there unused.I need to work on what I have and then worry about hauling. Maybe in the spring.


----------



## natura87

IDareT'sHair said:


> natura87
> 
> That KBN Butter will be nice once it gets a little chillier.  I ended up with the 8oz, so I'm sure it will last forever.
> 
> I may transfer 1/2 into a 4oz Jar.



I have the 8 ounce too, I am maybe 1 ounce in.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@natura87

I haven't even opened mine. I'm going to transfer it right now. 

I also have an unopened 8oz BM Luscious Hair Crème I should transfer into a smaller jar as well.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Lita

Good Evening Ms. Lita


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I ended up Cowashing (again).  I had the 'itchies' for some reason?  

Whatever it was, I needed to get it out with the quickness.

Now I have to narrow down what could have possibly been causing it.

I honestly think it was that overnight DC'ing session.  I know better.


----------



## natura87

IDareT'sHair said:


> @natura87
> 
> I haven't even opened mine. I'm going to transfer it right now.
> 
> I also have an unopened 8oz BM Luscious Hair Crème I should transfer into a smaller jar as well.



Its thick in a whipped way. I like it but becuase it will last so long I dont need to buy more. Plus I dont like their shipping.


----------



## Shay72

IDareT'sHair[\USER]I'm working on my BF list. I'm going to focus on things that are hard to find. Two things in particular: SM Yucca & Baobab Conditioner. I had to purchase that online. Then their Frizz Free Curl Mousse the only place I've seen it is in my Target. Granted I haven't truly researched it like the conditioner but I buy 2 bottles every time I go to Target cuz I'm scared it won't be there next time.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Shay72

Do you "Juice" or "NutriBullet"? I just bought the N/B. I am in Love. Now I can get all my Fruits & Veggies in.

I started with a juicer. Way to much work. To hard to clean & too much waste.

Took it right back and got the N/B. Love, Love, Love it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72

I thought I read in another Thread Walgreen's had SM.  B1G1 Free?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

natura87

Yeah, and I don't like the fact that 'recently' on their Sales, you have to buy a certain amount to get the Discount.

I ain't feeling that.


----------



## natura87

IDareT'sHair said:


> natura87
> 
> Yeah, and I don't like the fact that 'recently' on their Sales, you have to buy a certain amount to get the Discount.
> 
> I ain't feeling that.



If I'm going to buy something I will buy it, and if I dont want to spend that certain amount to get the discount I will probably go elsewhere. Their line isnt the only line.


----------



## Brownie518

Hey, ladies!! 

I need to trim my ends very soon. Maybe this week. I also think I'm ready to go to washing once a week. 

I can't believe September is almost over already. BF will be here before we know it. I got my list straight. No surprises there. I'm moving inventory to make room for the haul.  I'll finish the last of my Silk Dreams RCA this week and I plan to open my last Vanilla Silk. I'll have that and NG Chamomille Burdock in rotation.


----------



## Brownie518

Kizuri Passion Palm milk (name?) is so moisturizing!


----------



## Lita

IDareT'sHair said:


> Lita
> 
> Good Evening Ms. Lita



IDareT'sHair Evening....Just rubbed some HH jar of joe on my edges & kera Brahmi oil on top...

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> Hey, ladies!!
> 
> I need to trim my ends very soon. Maybe this week. I also think I'm ready to go to washing once a week.
> 
> I can't believe September is almost over already. BF will be here before we know it. I got my list straight. No surprises there. *I'm moving inventory to make room for the haul.*  I'll finish the last of my Silk Dreams RCA this week and I plan to open my last Vanilla Silk. I'll have that and NG Chamomille Burdock in rotation.


 
Brownie518

What The What????  "Moving Inventory"??????? 

What is This?

**


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> Kizuri Passion Palm milk (name?) is so moisturizing!


 
Brownie518

I can't wait for your review of the Coco-Vanilla DC'er.  I still need to try the Palm Passion Fruit.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Lita

Hey Lita!

Just rubbed in some Komaza Scalp. I'll pick up x3 of these (BF). 

I'd love to have DB's Eucalyptus & Mint too to rotate with the Komaza (but it's $4.00 more). 

So, I might get Kizuri's Olive & Shea.


----------



## Lita

Orderd-Kera Veda  Amla & Brahmi whipped pudding butter cream..Can't wait to try it & the code still worked.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## chebaby

SHAY girl where ya been? happy youre going back to school, good luck.
and ummmm what you mean you still got 3 jars of sunshine left? yall keep stuff forever lol. 

chello ladies
so omg i had a hair gasm this weekend. decided to stay in all weekend and i gave myself a face masque with bentonite clay. decided to slather my hair in it too. yall know im missing the mud so this was a good substitute. anyway as i was rinsing it out with JC replenishing conditioner i could tell my hair had way more texture. so then i decided to follow up with sd mocha silk since i havent used that in a while im actually missing a jar, gotta find it. then i rinsed and used carols daughter hair milk pudding as a leave in/styler by itself and OMG best hair ever.  i mean i aint seen my hair shine since i sliced and diced it all off but this stuff gives the hair so mch shine, and bounce and definition. and its soft.
so i used it again today to see if it was a fluke and nope, good hair day,
only bad thing is old bougie cd been giving us cross over jars now and she done put this in a 6oz jar.
shame on her!!!!


----------



## felic1

Moving inventory is a deep statement. Ok. I know how we do it!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

YAY for your Good Hair Day!


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> YAY for your Good Hair Day!


 i deserve it for all the bad hair days ive had this is good hair karma


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

True. True.  You do deserve it.

I'm still stuck on Folks talmbout moving Inventory like they got Ulta's going on up in their cribs.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> True. True. You do deserve it.
> 
> I'm still stuck on Folks talmbout moving Inventory like they got Ulta's going on up in their cribs.


 well you know how pjs are. you mention something works and they buy out the bar so they probably are on ulta or sephora status


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

Sephora.  I couldn't think of another place.  Beauty First or something. ... 

*cackles at moving inventory*  Brownie is a mess.  & She serious....


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Sephora. I couldn't think of another place. Beauty First or something. ...
> 
> *cackles at moving inventory* Brownie is a mess. & She serious....


 oh this was brownie that said that? ok well you know i aint doubting it now she probably had to call a moving company to help


----------



## Shay72

IDareT'sHair
No juicing but I love green smoothies. Who knew almond milk, vanilla whey protein, and grapes would taste so good! I have a Vitamix.

SM was just buy one get half off now its on sale again? Good bc I feel like they took a break on sales.

chebaby
You know summers are a mess for me and especially this one bc it put the nail in the coffin. I'm "training" this girl at my job too take over...,don't get me started. Basically anybody in my office can do what I do they just don't want to bc it's hard work and a lot work. Let's just say if I thought I could beat her a$$ I would.


----------



## Lita

Flat ioned my hair & used my curl wand...Hair is sprayed & pined up/silk bonnet to cover ready for tuesday...Edges slick with HH twisting gel & Dax pomade on top.

*I will get the hang of this curl wand,think I need a smaller size..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## chebaby

Shay72 said:


> @IDareT'sHair
> No juicing but I love green smoothies. Who knew almond milk, vanilla whey protein, and grapes would taste so good! I have a Vitamix.
> 
> SM was just buy one get half off now its on sale again? Good bc I feel like they took a break on sales.
> 
> @chebaby
> You know summers are a mess for me and especially this one bc it put the nail in the coffin. I'm "training" this girl at my job too take over...,don't get me started. Basically anybody in my office can do what I do they just don't want to bc it's hard work and a lot work. Let's just say if I thought I could beat her a$$ I would.


 i understand. well go where your heart is. and where you dont have to beat any ***


----------



## Shay72

Oops forgot to say I put spinach in my green smoothies lol


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> What The What????  "Moving Inventory"???????
> 
> What is This?
> 
> **




 IDareT'sHair

Getting rid of stuff I don't/won't use and using up what I have. And I'm thinking about things I might eliminate (vendors/products).


----------



## Brownie518

Shay72 said:


> @IDareT'sHair
> No juicing but I love green smoothies. Who knew almond milk, vanilla whey protein, and grapes would taste so good! I have a Vitamix.
> 
> SM was just buy one get half off now its on sale again? Good bc I feel like they took a break on sales.
> 
> @chebaby
> You know summers are a mess for me and especially this one bc it put the nail in the coffin. I'm "training" this girl at my job too take over...,don't get me started. Basically anybody in my office can do what I do they just don't want to bc it's hard work and a lot work. *Let's just say if I thought I could beat her a$$ I would*.


----------



## robot.

Are any of you gonna try the products from sunshine's relaunch? where's lacolocha?

eta: of course yall were already on it


----------



## divachyk

What's your top 3 to 5 vendors/purchases for BF (to anyone that wants to answer) . I know it's early but I need to start taking notes and product researching. You all talked about so much while I was on furlough that I seriously didn't keep up. I felt it wasn't good for my emotions.


----------



## Lita

divachyk Hi! I already started crossing 'Black Friday' items off my list..lol..

CROSSED OFF-

*As I Am-Crossed off

*Milk + Honey-Detangle pudding..Crossed off

*Blue Roze-This is my new favorite..Will re-up 

*Darcys-Crossed off

*Kizuri-Crossed off

*Lace Naturals-Crossed off..New favorite 

*Oba Naturals-Crossed off..Another nice line

*Shea Moisture-I always re-up..if the sale is good..

*Sisters Keepers-Organic black poo is really good..Her honey dc isn't bad either..Crossed off

*Entwine Couture-Just ordered crossed off

*Siamese Twist-Crossed off

*Natural Amerie-Crossed off

*Macadamia deep repair mask-Crossed off

*Loreal ever curl line-Crossed off

*Eden Body works-Crossed off
..................................................................

STILL ON THE LIST-

Soultincals-Wrappers delight mist..Need to re-up
Mahogoney Roots-Still on the list
Kera Veda..Keeps adding more to her line..Will stay on list.
Shea Natural Beauty-Still on the list
Natty Rhassoul Dc-Still on the list
Loreal-damage control balm in brown jar..Still on the list
Nubian Heriatage-Tucmba mask & leave-in..Still on the list
Kareshema-Goat milk dc..still on the list..Name spelled wrong..lol


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## natura87

robot. said:


> Are any of you gonna try the products from sunshine's relaunch? *where's lacolocha?
> *
> eta: of course yall were already on it



I read that as Lacoocha.


----------



## natura87

chebaby said:


> well you know how pjs are. you mention something works and they buy out the bar so they probably are on ulta or sephora status



My sisters are always coming to me like that!!Always talking about shopping my stash. "Don't go to the store natura87 has some". My older sister came to me yesterday and said "My hair is feeling dry, I need to moisturize it and I wanna smell like cake. What do you have?"


----------



## Lita

So sunshine is making a comeback....

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita

IDareT'sHair Good afternoon....

*My curl mart still didn't shipp...I'm going to wait one more day,before I start.....lol

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita

Curl Mart-Shipped..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Lita curlyhersheygirl Brownie518

What 'consistency' is the KeraVada Butter?


----------



## Beamodel

divachyk said:


> What's your top 3 to 5 vendors/purchases for BF (to anyone that wants to answer) . I know it's early but I need to start taking notes and product researching. You all talked about so much while I was on furlough that I seriously didn't keep up. I felt it wasn't good for my emotions.



divachyk

Hairveda
Hairitage Hydrations 
Silk Dreams


----------



## divachyk

Beamodel said:


> divachyk
> 
> Hairveda
> Hairitage Hydrations
> Silk Dreams



Thanks Lita 

Beamodel, mine would also be:
Hairveda
Hairitage Hydrations
Silk Dreams
Wild Card -- try something new (maybe)


----------



## Beamodel

natura87

Are you still using Eden bodyworks curl cream? Ive been using beautiful textures moisture butter for my sons hair but I was curious about this curl cream and which one had more moisture. And laid his curls down better.


----------



## Brownie518

@Robot

I plan to get some Sunshine stuff...I think @Shay72 probably will, too!

@divachyk

*Silk Dreams
*Naturelle Grow
*Claudie
*Hairitage Hydrations
*Carol's Daughter
*KeraVada

(you said 3 to 5 so I came back to add )

I can't wait to haul!!!


----------



## Lita

IDareT'sHair said:


> Lita curlyhersheygirl Brownie518
> 
> What 'consistency' is the KeraVada Butter?



IDareT'sHair Hi! The butter is a solid texture...The creamy leave-in,is whipped & soft.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Brownie518

Lita

How do you like those two? I plan to try both of them soon. I am loving the oils!!!!


----------



## Lita

Brownie518 Hi! I'm waiting for the creamy hair leave-in,to come this week..Keep you posted...I decided not to get the butter right now,but it's solid.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita

Kera-Shipped

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## divachyk

Brownie518 said:


> @Robot
> 
> I plan to get some Sunshine stuff...I think @Shay72 probably will, too!
> 
> @divachyk
> 
> *Silk Dreams
> *Naturelle Grow
> *Claudie
> *Hairitage Hydrations
> *Carol's Daughter
> *KeraVada
> 
> (you said 3 to 5 so I came back to add )
> 
> I can't wait to haul!!!



Me either. I've been deprived in 2013. How boring. Brownie518


----------



## Ltown

Good early morning ladies!
Shay72 congratulations on your career move; working and getting a master degree is stressful I wish I had a choice not to work during that time, and I had to help dd to do her homework too. Good luck!

I don't have a BF list, I still have a lot of product not used because I've been loading up. I know HV will be on my list.


----------



## Lita

Ltown Early morning...It's going to be a nice day in the city..Happy Wednesday..

*Just rubbed some Kera Brahmi on my scalp..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Lita

Hey Lita!


----------



## Lita

IDareT'sHair Hey!

Did all your products come in?

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita

IDareT'sHair I really like this kera Brahmi oil..It seems to play well with my staples.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Lita

I ended up placing x1 more order from Curlmart before the Sale ended on Saturday.  Still waiting on that.

I am also waiting on a KeraVada Fenugreek (Raspberry Vanilla)


----------



## Lita

IDareT'sHair said:


> Lita
> 
> I ended up placing x1 more order from Curlmart before the Sale ended on Saturday.  Still waiting on that.
> 
> I am also waiting on a KeraVada Fenugreek (Raspberry Vanilla)



IDareT'sHair How is the fenugreek,on your scalp?

*My curl mart finally shipped..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Lita  That Fenugreek is lovely.  Really, really nice.  That's why I repurchased (already).  

That's some good stuff.  That one & the Bramhi one are very similar.


----------



## Lita

IDareT'sHair said:


> Lita  That Fenugreek is lovely.  Really, really nice.  That's why I repurchased (already).
> 
> That's some good stuff.  That one & the Bramhi one are very similar.



IDareT'sHair Thanks for telling me,so I'll just stick with the Brahmi,later on,I may get the Hibicus.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Lita

I meant to saturate my hair in AE Garlic. 

But I forgot and just put this Almond Glaze on.  

I didn't do my hair yesterday, so it's about to go down today.

I may just do it after cowashing.  And sit under the dryer for about 20-30 minutes (no plastic cap)


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Lita

The Fenugreek is very lightweight.  Very light.  The Green Tea was a teensy-tiny bit heavier.


----------



## natura87

Beamodel said:


> natura87
> 
> Are you still using Eden bodyworks curl cream? Ive been using beautiful textures moisture butter for my sons hair but I was curious about this curl cream and which one had more moisture. And laid his curls down better.



Yeah. It's pretty good. Moisturizes, defines well, doesnt leave it crunchy.


----------



## Beamodel

natura87 said:


> Yeah. It's pretty good. Moisturizes, defines well, doesnt leave it crunchy.



natura87

Thanks.


----------



## natura87

Beamodel said:


> natura87
> 
> Thanks.



And you cant beat the price for the size.


----------



## Beamodel

natura87 said:


> And you cant beat the price for the size.



natura87
It's on sale at Sally's for $2 off so it will cost like $6.99 for 16oz. I'm going get it for him today. Thanks for your help.


----------



## natura87

Beamodel said:


> natura87
> It's on sale at Sally's for $2 off so it will cost like $6.99 for 16oz. I'm going get it for him today. Thanks for your help.



No problem. I think I have 3 16 ounce jars. I bought it on their last buy 2 get 1 free sale so I am good for a while.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> Lita curlyhersheygirl Brownie518
> 
> What 'consistency' is the KeraVada Butter?



IDareT'sHair I didn't purchase the butter only oils. I need to get another fenugreek. I love it on my scalp mid week and the brahmi for prepooing.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl

I ended up getting another KV Oil...Hibiscus in Raspberry Vanilla

*stop me curly*


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair How can I stop you when I want to get more lol

These oils are really good.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *How can I stop you when I want to get more lol*
> 
> These oils are really good.


 
curlyhersheygirl

What we gone do Curly????......


----------



## divachyk

I seriously haven't even thought about AE Garlic since tea rinsing IDareT'sHair. I need to start back using it though.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl

I used Ynobe's Green Tea again. Not bad. Just don't know if it is a definite repurchase. 

I will try the Amala Nettle next wash day.

This may be one vendor that I could possibly eliminate or just buy a few things, like the Silky Shea every once in a while when there is a good sale.

I still have the Hibiscus Marshmallow lotion too, I need to try.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

divachyk  I like to pull it out every once & a while for 'maintenance'.  I normally use it after Relaxing.  And maybe 1 or 2 wash days post.

But for some reason, I just decided to pull it out this wash day.

I am almost out too.  I was looking at a jar. Trying to decide if I should get the 33 ounce or just the 16oz, since I use it so infrequently.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl  I used Ynobe's Green Tea again. Not bad. Just don't know if it is a definite repurchase.  I will try the Amala Nettle next wash day.  This may be one vendor that I could possibly eliminate or just buy a few things, like the Silky Shea every once in a while when there is a good sale.  I still have the Hibiscus Marshmallow lotion too, I need to try.



IDareT'sHair Ynobe and ST may not make it into 2014 with me either. Their stuff is good but not great so I don't really need to repurchase unless the deal is exceptionally great.


----------



## divachyk

IDareT'sHair, I think I got the 33oz. Go big or go home.  Next time around, I'll go smaller unless the price point it better for the larger one. I have 1 open & 1 backup. I'm good for a while. I still love it but just forgetting about it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl

Yeah....Same for me about those 2. 

I need to come up with a few more too.erplexed

"WHO Will make the Cut for 2014?"  Right now....I'm in try-outs.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@divachyk 

Yeah, I've always gotten the 33 oz'er. But I think since I only use it every so often, I could actually get by with the 16 oz Jar. 

I think the reason why I always get the 33 oz'er, is because the 16 is $24 and the 33 is $34. 

So, I always 'justify' getting the bigger jar.

I know I've had that Jar a year(or more).


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> curlyhersheygirl  Yeah....Same for me about those 2.  I need to come up with a few more too.erplexed  "WHO Will make the Cut for 2014?"  Right now....I'm in try-outs.



IDareT'sHair lol yes that sounds like a nice fun thread. I'm also conducting try outs


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl

My same ol' same ol's are definitely still in there. 

I have a few on the fence.

I can't think of any new lines I want to try?.


----------



## felic1

Tomorrow is orientation for my first new job. I have a stack of bills and all I think about is deep conditioner and ayurvedic products. I am sooo excited. I have my BF areas prepared in my journal. It's almost October first. D day or should I say BF day...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@felic1

Well, work on that BF list so you'll be prepared to get down with the get down.........


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair The  new vendors for me making it so far into 2014 are the pomade shop and kera vada. I just purchased 2 8oz jars of the ceramoist from the pomade shop, that has become a staple for me.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl

Those two definitely made the cut! 

But I already consider The Pomade Shop a staple.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl

My newer lines going into 2014:
Kizuri Beauty
KeraVada
bask beauty
Bel Nouvo *although i wasn't pleased with his shipping time this last sale*

I don't consider TPS new because I was already a customer.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair I really wanted to try kizuri but they're always out of the items I want so I never got to them. You and Lita introduced me to TPS and now I'm hooked.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl

Yeah, TPS is some good stuff.  Excellent CS and fast shipping.


----------



## Lita

curlyhersheygirl said:


> IDareT'sHair I really wanted to try kizuri but they're always out of the items I want so I never got to them. You and Lita introduced me to TPS and now I'm hooked.



curlyhersheygirl TPS peppermint pomade,I make sure I keep this on hand IDareT'sHair it did wonders on my edges..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## divachyk

I'm also seriously considering "who will make the cut for 2014" IDareT'sHair. I'm thinking of keeping it big dog and using AV, HV, etc.


----------



## Lita

Sprayed some HH big city punch & blue Roze pumpkin whip on the length,,hair in loose bun..satin scarf to cover..Ready for bed.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita

I'm cutting out some vendors too...This will help me save money/time.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Shay72

divachyk
Sheamoisture, Bobeam, and Sunshine (I only use on my skin)

Brownie518
Did you get the email that Sunshine's shop is back open on Etsy? She's lost her mind though. She's offering two packages for $39.99. She ain't getting my money until she puts some single jars on there. I guess I can ask for a customized order. I'm not ordering the extraness. 

I decided to try Bobeam shampoo bars to replace Terraessentials Mud Wash. I was tired of that stuff clogging up my drain! I have the detox bar and the acv & bentonite bar. I use the clay bar weekly right now. I like it a lot. It does get my hair squeaky clean.


----------



## Lita

HH,said the sale will be listed at noon today.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## divachyk

I will post this over the Hairitage thread but I have a product review (on my blog) coming out for the Pink Grapefruit on tomorrow. As I was comparing ingredients, I noticed my first ingredient is hibiscus infused water and the site list the first ingredient as water. I reached out to Hairitage and was told (paraphrasing) -- my packaging is the most updated. She is due for updating photos and labels -- she simply forgot to include the hibiscus infused part on the website. Just a heads up if you bite on that during the sale. I'm unsure what performance difference this would make but just thought I share.


----------



## Beamodel

I'm taking my braids out tomorrow. My scalp has been extremely tender in certain spots for some reason, so I must remove them. I had every intention to keep them in for another two weeks but I'm making an executive decision and I'm taking them out. 

For Blk Friday so far all I want is BASK Vanilla Whiskey. I


----------



## natura87

The KBN lavender and Eucalyptus gel leaves a crunchy flakey film in my hair. Eww. I really dont like this now.


----------



## natura87

Did a Wash and Go with Qhemet Biologic's Honeybush Tea Gel. Nice but provides absolutely no hold whatsoever. Will not repurchase although I like the smell. Love Love Love the Nubian Heritage Indian Hemp and Tamanu cowash, I kinda bought it becuase EllePixie said it was a good cowash (on YT). She said she only got a few uses out of it (her hair is visually longer and bigger but I have been natural longer and have much more shrinkage) but I have used it 3 times and have barely made a dent. Used a random chocolate DC I bought in NYC over a year ago, great slip and smell, looks like pudding.Will not repurchase.
1 more use of the TW Great Detangler. Not a repurchase becuase I have too much stuff. 1 or 2 more use of the KBN Eucalyptus and Lavender Gel, will never ever repurchase as long as I live becuase it smells like a  dirty wet koala.


----------



## natura87

My BASK Yam is 3/4 done. I should get around to finishing that soon. I've gotta get through these open products.


----------



## chebaby

chello ladies

so i used up the naturelle grow cinnamon conditioner today. that stuff was prety darn good. nice slip and conditioning.
i have been having great hair days lately since used carols daughter. what i will say though is that the next day i wake up my hair be crunchy as heck. that stuff sucks moisture right on out of my hair
i do have 2 different hair milks by cd so this weekend i will use the hair milk under the pudding and see if that helps.

this weekend i plan on buying cr hair lotion. and i have a cart on sage im just watching lmao.

oh and this cd hair pudding smells like glue.


----------



## natura87

chebaby said:


> chello ladies
> 
> so i used up the naturelle grow cinnamon conditioner today. that stuff was prety darn good. nice slip and conditioning.
> i have been having great hair days lately since used carols daughter. what i will say though is that the next day i wake up my hair be crunchy as heck. that stuff sucks moisture right on out of my hair
> i do have 2 different hair milks by cd so this weekend i will use the hair milk under the pudding and see if that helps.
> 
> this weekend i plan on buying cr hair lotion. and i have a cart on sage im just watching lmao.
> 
> oh and this *cd hair pudding smells like glue.*



The milks do too.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@chebaby

What is it like to "Watch A Cart?"......


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> What is it like to "Watch A Cart?"......


  you know, like going to the refrigerator several times to see if something changes


----------



## chebaby

natura87 said:


> The milks do too.


it didnt use to. she changed a lot


----------



## Lita

Just ordered HH-

*Esspressoself
*Honey Hash Conditioner

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *you know, like going to the refrigerator several times to see if something changes*


 
chebaby

Have definitely done that. 

You know I never have Groceries.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Lita

Is Hairitage having a Sale?


----------



## Lita

Used some Kera's whipped Brahmi/Amla,it's very nicely whipped & smells like warm vanilla raspberry..I put some on my skin too & it's still soft..

*Its filled to the rim..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Have definitely done that.
> 
> You know I never have Groceries.


  and you know i never cook. if i cant put it in the microwave i cant eat it.


----------



## Lita

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Lita
> 
> Is Hairitage having a Sale?



IDareT'sHair Yes,it's on..Code-26OFF

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Lita
KeraVada has really outdone herself.  She has stepped in & set the Bar!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> and you know i never cook. *if i cant put it in the microwave i cant eat it.*


 
chebaby

Same Here.  

I can (cook).  I just don't.


----------



## Brownie518

Hey, ya'll. What's goin on? I'm checking out Hairitage new items...


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Same Here.
> 
> I can (cook). I just don't.


 i can cook breakfast ill eat scrambled eggs and toast all day long and i can put my foot in some cream of wheat


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

Hey Girl!  I just bought some Kizuri moisture butter.  

So, I can cross them off my list.


----------



## chebaby

Brownie518 said:


> Hey, ya'll. What's goin on? I'm checking out Hairitage new items...


 hey brownie
i was looking at sunshine but she got all these introductory packages. just list the products


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518

Keep me posted on the Kizuri DC'er.

You and @chebaby can have ya'll some Sunshine. 

*..greasy mess..sucks teef*


----------



## Brownie518

Hey!! chebaby IDareT'sHair

Oh, today is Sunshine's day. Let me go see what she's got!!

T, I tried that Kizuri last night...brb


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

Gimme the 'deets' on the Kizuri Gurl.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair

So I used that DC last night. When I was applying it, it seemed watery. Thick but watery, I hope that makes sense. When rinsing, my hair didn't feel as great as it does with my staples but it was okay. But I think its pretty good at moisturizing but not as much slip as I would have liked. I wasn't wow'd by it but it works good for moisture. I don't know if I'd repurchase, though, since my staples work just the way I like/need.


----------



## Brownie518

chebaby said:


> hey brownie
> i was looking at sunshine but she got all these introductory packages. just list the products



I don't want Cutie Juice or that Coconut stuff.  I just need some Sunshine!


----------



## chebaby

Brownie518 said:


> I don't want Cutie Juice or that Coconut stuff.  I just need some Sunshine!


 i gag everytime i think about cutie juice. i remember she would shake it up in the videos so you couldnt tell it was separatingerplexed water and oil dont mix, and if it does i can do it myself.

i do miss sunshine though.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> Keep me posted on the Kizuri DC'er.
> 
> You and @chebaby can have ya'll some Sunshine.
> 
> *..greasy mess..sucks teef*


 i honestly dont need the sunshine, i been co washing daily so what imma use it for??? but i remember loving the smell, texture and i loved it on my skin.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 

Thanks for your review Ms. B!  That gives me an additional review to base my future decisions on.

chebaby  Ya'll a mess.  Greazy Juice.  Talmbout some Cutie Juice. 

Wasn't nothing 'cute' about what I tried.


----------



## Brownie518

chebaby said:


> i honestly dont need the sunshine, i been co washing daily so what imma use it for??? but i remember loving the smell, texture and i loved it on my skin.




I don't need it, either. And I only use it on my skin and its the best for that. That's what I use in the winter, keeps away the ashies.  If she lists it separately, I'll get some but I don't want that other stuff.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 chebaby

Ya'll a mess =


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

Maybe you need to use the Kizuri a few more times......

Oh, my Final CM order came today.

So, I am waiting on: x2 KeraVada & HV.

chebaby  Now we got another Veda.  Only she is "Vada"


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> Maybe you need to use the Kizuri a few more times......
> 
> Oh, my Final CM order came today.
> 
> So, I am waiting on: x2 KeraVada & HV.
> 
> @chebaby Now we got another Veda. Only she is "Vada"


 who the new "veda/vadda"? everybody wanna be like bj


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> Thanks for your review Ms. B! That gives me an additional review to base my future decisions on.
> 
> @chebaby Ya'll a mess. Greazy Juice. Talmbout some Cutie Juice.
> 
> Wasn't nothing 'cute' about what I tried.


 i never tried the cutie juice but looking at it pissed me off


Brownie518 said:


> I don't need it, either. And I only use it on my skin and its the best for that. That's what I use in the winter, keeps away the ashies.  If she lists it separately, I'll get some but I don't want that other stuff.


 yea its the bomb on the skin. i have zero interest in her other stuff.


IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518 @chebaby
> 
> Ya'll a mess =


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *who the new "veda/vadda"? everybody wanna be like bj*


 
chebaby

Gurl....Here is Vada #3


http://www.etsy.com/shop/KeraVada?ref=ss_profile


----------



## Lita

IDareT'sHair said:


> Lita
> KeraVada has really outdone herself.  She has stepped in & set the Bar!



IDareT'sHair Hi! Yes,she has..This hair souffle is really nice...On the skin too..Think I'm going to use it tonight after my bath as a skin moisturizer...

*Cant wait till she makes more items...

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita

I was in my basement early today & I found another jar of BASK coco bark Dc,Darcy's curl cream cleanser & more Marie Dean..Lol...Got stashes all over the house..lol

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Lita
My KeraVada came (Warm Raspberry Vanilla).  Smells good.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Lita said:


> I was in my basement early today & I found another jar of BASK coco bark Dc,Darcy's curl cream cleanser & more Marie Dean..Lol...*Got stashes all over the house..lol*
> 
> Happy Hair Growing!


 
Lita

Gurl...Don't start nothing.  Every time I look...I see somethin' else


----------



## Lita

IDareT'sHair said:


> Lita
> 
> Gurl...Don't start nothing.  Every time I look...I see somethin' else



IDareT'sHair Who you telling? I just got rid of a bunch of stuff..lol

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## divachyk

Anyone post the Carol's Daughter Groupon?
http://www.groupon.com/deals/gg-cd-chocolat-set


----------



## Lita

Happy Friday....It's a nice day here so far.

*Sprayed my curls & loose bun with suve extra holding spray..Off to my day.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## natura87

There is a newish store in my area that sells some naturalish stuff. Nothing compared to what chebaby can get her hands on but I will take what I can get. I can now get Mixed Chicks, Curly Q, Jane Carter and Miss Jessies. I dont need it but if I want it I can get it.

I want the Miss Jessies Pillow Soft Curls but I dont want to pay full price so I might get some samples to try out.


----------



## chebaby

chello ladies
lita just reminded me i have a never used jar of bask cocao deep conditioner. i may try it this weekend, i say that about all my never tried deep conditioners lol.

i used up a jar of cj rehab today. i still have my 32oz but i think thats pretty much gone too so im all out. of course thats a staple so i will be repurchasing. i havent been out of rehab in ages.


----------



## Lita

chebaby Hi! If you do use your bask..Please give a review..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita

My Curl Mart came..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Brownie518

Hey, ya'll...so SO was looking around at my stuff and said "Okay, just hear me out. Why can't you just have 10 things? Just ten. Do you really need more than that?"


Well, the answer is Yes, I could but no I won't.  But he got me thinking of what my ten would be if I had to choose...


----------



## natura87

Brownie518 said:


> Hey, ya'll...so SO was looking around at my stuff and said "Okay, just hear me out. Why can't you just have 10 things? Just ten. Do you really need more than that?"
> 
> 
> Well, the answer is Yes, I could but no I won't.  But he got me thinking of what my ten would be if I had to choose...




I wouldnt be able to. I like my choices so I like to switch it up often. My hair isnt fickle at all but I love to mix it up. Plus what if a favorite changes teh formula or goes out of business. You have to have backups.


----------



## natura87

I have 3 PBN Chocolate Smoothies. I heard she changed the formula.


----------



## Lita

Brownie518 Hey! I couldn't just choose 10..I could try,but my hair acts up at times,so I like to keep her happy..Rotation is good.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita

IDareT'sHair Girl,think I gotta order some more kera oil,I'll be finished the current soon..Think I'll get a different one this go around.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita

natura87 said:


> I have 3 PBN Chocolate Smoothies. I heard she changed the formula.



natura87 See that's what I'm talking about..Just when the going gets good,vendors change formulas & it's not always for the best...At least you have 3 jars.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Beamodel

I took my braids out tonight. Used up NG coconut mango DC. No back ups but will repurchase during a sale.


----------



## Brownie518

I used up Herbal Blends 16oz, 8oz Orange Hibiscus, and Claudie's Moisturizing Quinoa Coffee. I think I have more Claudie's somewhere, though. No backups on the NG...yet.

Now in rotation - Vanilla Silk and Chamomile Burdock Root DCs.


----------



## Beamodel

Used up HH Soft a Coconut Marshmallow.  One backup. And it is a repurchase during blk Friday


----------



## natura87

Lita said:


> natura87 See that's what I'm talking about..Just when the going gets good,vendors change formulas & it's not always for the best...At least you have 3 jars.
> 
> Happy Hair Growing!



Thats why I have to mix it up. I dont want to be dependant on 1 vendor and then she goes and changes her formula. I cant be tied down like that. I have no vendor loyalty. 3 jars and 3 of the butters.


----------



## Priss Pot

I feel so behind in regard to all of the new product lines. I keep reading about this KeraVeda stuff. I guess I'm gonna have to try it *sigh*


----------



## natura87

Priss Pot said:


> I feel so behind in regard to all of the new product lines. I keep reading about this KeraVeda stuff. I guess I'm gonna have to try it *sigh*



I'm behind too. I've only tried Soultanicals and that was....eventful to say the least.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel

I'm glad the Braids are O-U-T!

How long were they in?  And how does your Hair feel?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Lita I tried the sample of the KeraVada Leave-In she sent me with my last order.

I am ready to pull the Trigger on a Full-Size.

It's a Heavy-Cream.  Reminds me a lot of AOHC.  It's thick & wet. (if that makes sense).


----------



## Lita

IDareT'sHair said:


> Lita I tried the sample of the KeraVada Leave-In she sent me with my last order.
> 
> I am ready to pull the Trigger on a Full-Size.
> 
> It's a Heavy-Cream.  Reminds me a lot of AOHC.  It's thick & wet. (if that makes sense).



IDareT'sHair Hi! Yes,I'm really like this & yes,it reminds me of Qhemets..Kept my hair soft for 2 days,even with this up/down weather...Love the scent too...Glad I ordered,when I did..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita

Doing an overnight poo with simese twist raspberry henna cream...This is so rich/thick.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita

My HH shipped..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My KeraVada came today.  Still waiting on x1 more.  

Also, a bottle of HBCO and a box of Viviscal.


----------



## divachyk

Check this out ladies....



divachyk said:


> Free Hair Samples - NeNe's Secret
> 
> http://www.nenessecret.com/#!free-samples/c1h7
> 
> 
> Thread that briefly touches on this vendor: http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?p=19024109#post19024109


----------



## IDareT'sHair

divachyk

Are you going to try them?


----------



## divachyk

IDareT'sHair, I entered to get the freebies. I'm a sucker for free. I will check the ingredients and make a decision on whether to actually use it once I have them in hand. What about you?


----------



## Lita

divachyk I entered  for free samples too...Yep..See what happens.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Bought: KeraVada's Creamy Leave-In.

Doing my hair.  Will be steaming with: Ynobe's Amala & Nettle DC'er today. *1st time*

Will finish up a jar of: Kizuri's Olive & Shea Moisture Hair Butter (I have x3 on the way).


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl

I like Ynobe Shop's Amala & Nettle a lot better than the Moringa & Green Tea.  This one may be a repurchase.

There was something about the Moringa & Green Tea that was just kinda meh, but the Amala & Nettle is much better.


----------



## natura87

I submitted the request for some samples too. Sure the packaging looks like a perm box..but meh. Its freee. I like free.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

natura87

Ya'll will have to give me your reviews.

The packaging was a definite turn-off (as much as I like F-R-E-E!  I.just.couldn't.


----------



## Lita

IDareT'sHair said:


> natura87
> 
> Ya'll will have to give me your reviews.
> 
> The packaging was a definite turn-off (as much as I like F-R-E-E!  I.just.couldn't.



IDareT'sHair Come on enter,and we divachyk natura87 can all give reviews the good/bad at the same time..,No,I don't like the packaging either..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita

IDareT'sHair I'm glad the Ynobe Amla dc worked for you,I'm not going to purchase again..If she comes out with more products,with great ingredients,I might place an order..For know,I'll pass...Hair didn't like it.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## natura87

IDareT'sHair said:


> natura87
> 
> Ya'll will have to give me your reviews.
> 
> The packaging was a definite turn-off (as much as I like F-R-E-E!  I.just.couldn't.





I'm willing to at least try it after reading the ingredients.


----------



## natura87

Lita said:


> IDareT'sHair I'm glad the Ynobe Amla dc worked for you,I'm not going to purchase again..If she comes out with more products,with great ingredients,I might place an order..For know,I'll pass...Hair didn't like it.
> 
> Happy Hair Growing!



I like the DC/


----------



## divachyk

Lita IDareT'sHair natura87, come on T! You can do it. Does Hairitage fading labels drive you nuts?

Lita & Natura, I guess we're the only ones that took the bait.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> curlyhersheygirl
> 
> I like Ynobe Shop's Amala & Nettle a lot better than the Moringa & Green Tea.  This one may be a repurchase.
> 
> There was something about the Moringa & Green Tea that was just kinda meh, but the Amala & Nettle is much better.



IDareT'sHair That's interesting. For my hair they both are awesome except the amla is more strengthening. I will repurchase both and the butters as well. Everything else was just OK so I'll skip those. Was your amla & nettle with protein or protein free? Mine has the protein added


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Used up the following

8oz Ynobe moringa green tea DC (1 backup)
8oz HH coconut marshmallow (1 backup)
11oz AO GPB ( multiple backups)
8oz Claudie's braid spray ( no backups)
8oz Ynobe detangler ( no backups)
8oz parachute coconut oil ( no backups)
8oz DB herbal spritz ( 2 backups)


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl

Without Soy Protein.  Yeah, I thought the Green Tea was just okay.  But I really like the Amala & Nettle.

I still have the Hibiscus & Marshmallow to try.


----------



## Lita

September Buys-

KeraVada-
*Brahmi oil cotton candy
*Souffle leave in cream
*Nettle Tea oil pumpkin

Serenzo Goumet-
*Maple Vanilla Rum cleanser
*Cookies & Cream bamboo milk leave-in

Curl Mart-
*Eden Body Works jojoba monio con
*Milk + Honey tangle free pudding

Walgreens-
*As I Am cleansing pudding re up
*Shea curl conditioner 
*Shea Curl poo re up
*Shea Curl milk re-up
*Loreal-Hyaluronic hydra con
*Loreal-hyaluronic rush mask
*Loreal-Total repair 5 con
*Loreal-Total repair mask balm

AveYou-
*Macadamia oil dc sample
*Darcys Coco bean moisture whip
*Darcys Sweet Coco bean lotion
*Darcys pumpkin con re up

Sisters Keepers-
*Organic Black soap poo...(large)Love this
*Happy Hair leave-in
*Dip vanilla moisturizer sample
*Coco Honey Deep dc sample

Claudies-
*Kahve Moisture Lotion
*Kahve Hydra Dc Mask

Simese Twist-
*Raspberry Henna Cream..Love this
*Pumpkin Hairdress 
*Marcija Papaya Con Cream

Haritage Hydration-
*Esspressoself moisture butter cream
*Honey Hash Conditioner
*Soft Coconut leave-in re up
*Carrot Icing
*Big City Punch leave in spray

Lace Naturals-
*Brahmi Root Dc Mask  re up
*More Moisturize cream

Blue Roze-
*Coco leave-in cream spray
*Rhassoul Coffee Dc Mask 2xs re up
*Blueberry Moisture Cream 
*Pumpkin hair whipp

Swansons-
*Bamboo Vits 4xs
*Rainbow HSN 2xs
*Omegas

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## natura87

Lita said:


> September Buys-
> 
> KeraVada-
> *Brahmi oil cotton candy
> *Souffle leave in cream
> *Nettle Tea oil pumpkin
> 
> Serenzo Goumet-
> *Maple Vanilla Rum cleanser
> *Cookies & Cream bamboo milk leave-in
> 
> Curl Mart-
> *Eden Body Works jojoba monio con
> *Milk + Honey tangle free pudding
> 
> Walgreens-
> *As I Am cleansing pudding re up
> *Shea curl conditioner
> *Shea Curl poo re up
> *Shea Curl milk re-up
> *Loreal-Hyaluronic hydra con
> *Loreal-hyaluronic rush mask
> *Loreal-Total repair 5 con
> *Loreal-Total repair mask balm
> 
> AveYou-
> *Macadamia oil dc sample
> *Darcys Coco bean moisture whip
> *Darcys Sweet Coco bean lotion
> *Darcys pumpkin con re up
> 
> Sisters Keepers-
> *Organic Black soap poo...(large)Love this
> *Happy Hair leave-in
> *Dip vanilla moisturizer sample
> *Coco Honey Deep dc sample
> 
> Claudies-
> *Kahve Moisture Lotion
> *Kahve Hydra Dc Mask
> 
> Simese Twist-
> *Raspberry Henna Cream..Love this
> *Pumpkin Hairdress
> *Marcija Papaya Con Cream
> 
> Haritage Hydration-
> *Esspressoself moisture butter cream
> *Honey Hash Conditioner
> *Soft Coconut leave-in re up
> *Carrot Icing
> *Big City Punch leave in spray
> 
> Lace Naturals-
> *Brahmi Root Dc Mask  re up
> *More Moisturize cream
> 
> Blue Roze-
> *Coco leave-in cream spray
> *Rhassoul Coffee Dc Mask 2xs re up
> *Blueberry Moisture Cream
> *Pumpkin hair whipp
> 
> Swansons-
> *Bamboo Vits 4xs
> *Rainbow HSN 2xs
> *Omegas
> 
> Happy Hair Growing!





I'm gonna need you to baaaaaccck away from your wallet ma'am. If this is September what are you going to do come November.


----------



## Lita

natura87 hahaha..lol..I'm trying to knock BF list out..Everything was brought on Sale..I don't have to much left on my list,but boots/cloths/skincare..That's it....Glad for the sales..Yep...Not buying anything in October...Nope!

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Shay72

Lita I haven't been on here in awhile so I will have to look up some of those vendors. A lot of that stuff sounds so yummy .


----------



## Lita

Shay72 said:


> Lita I haven't been on here in awhile so I will have to look up some of those vendors. A lot of that stuff sounds so yummy .



Shay72 Hi! Yes,when Blue Roze have another sale,you should give them a try..Awsome products..

Hairatage Hydration
Obai Naturals
Lace Naturals
KeraVada
Siamese Twist

*Vendors have stepped-up the game..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Lita

L.A.C.E. will be having a Birthday Sale.  Her B-Day is October 18th and she said she will be having a Special Code.

I want x2 of the Supreme Butter


----------



## Lita

IDareT'sHair I just got the email,from lace naturals..Wonderful products..

*Your not going to get another Brahmi Root Dc? 

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Lita

I have x2 Bramhi's.  Haven't tried it yet.  

Maybe I'll get another one and a Supreme Hair Butter. *pusha*

I need that Butter tho'.  I have a Gazillion DC'ers.

I   that Butter.  And it smells amazing.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Lita

My 3 DC'ers in Rotation now will be:
Ynobe's Green Tea *won't repurchase*
Ynobe's Amala & Nettle *maybe repurchase during a really good Sale*
Kizuri's Cocoa Vanilla *haven't pulled this one out yet*


----------



## Lita

IDareT'sHair I really don't need another butter,but LN supreme butter looks good..Mybe during BF..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Lita

My next KeraVada Oil will be: Neem (Pumpkin Spice)


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Lita

Gurl.....That LACE Supreme Butta' will make you wanna hurt somebody!

Did you see all those wonderful scents?:lovedrool:


----------



## Lita

IDareT'sHair My next Kera will be fenugreek in vanilla..I'll buy it during BF.

*I know by then she'll have more goodies listed.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita

IDareT'sHair said:


> Lita
> 
> Gurl.....That LACE Supreme Butta' will make you wanna hurt somebody!
> 
> Did you see all those wonderful scents?:lovedrool:



IDareT'sHair Cant wait to try it..Love Fall fragrance.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Lita

I got QB's Aethiopika Hair Butter from Che on a Swap.  It reminds me so much of MHC's Buttery Soy.

I can't wait to dig into it.


----------



## Lita

natura87 I removed the card from my wallet..Lol..Yes,I took it out..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Lita

Anybody who has stupid shipping rates BF, I'm not buying from. 

I really don't need anything anyway.

If the shipping outweighs the discount, Imma KIM.


----------



## Lita

IDareT'sHair I took MHC soy buttery out,it's that time of year,bring out the heavy stuff..Blue Roze pumpkin whipp will be in rotation with MHC soy..BR texture is much better..
I may not repurchase MHC soy,once it's finished..That how good the BR pumpkin is.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita

IDareT'sHair said:


> Lita
> 
> Anybody who has stupid shipping rates BF, I'm not buying from.
> 
> I really don't need anything anyway.
> 
> If the shipping outweighs the discount, Imma KIM.



IDareT'sHair Exactly...So I hope these folks have it together...8-9$ for shipping..No go.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Lita

I need to remember to put that Blue Roze Pumpkin on my list.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair

Hey, T. What you doin?
I DC'd with Shea What Deux last night.....


----------



## Lita

IDareT'sHair I think your going to like BR pumpkin..It's really nice..First,you think it's a paste because of the texture,once you apply it,quickly notice this isn't a paste..Nice sealant,good for the feet/elbows too.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518 

Yeah that Shea What Deux is really good. Wonder when we'll be gettin' that 10%?

@Lita I need that Pumpkin Whip.


----------



## Ltown

Hi ladies!
nothing new with products still well stock and good so; if the government shut down that's a lot of money lost to make up and dip into emergency saving. @divachyk I know you already suffered being furlough earlier this year.

I haven't used kera but that growth oil stinks don't think i'll be using it.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518  Yeah that Shea What Deux is really good. Wonder when we'll be gettin' that 10%?



IDareT'sHair

Girl you crack me up with that 10%.


----------



## SerjicalStrike

Hi-
The only hair products I have on hand are the Terresentials Hair Mud, AOHC, BRBC, OHHB, CTDG, Ecostyler Gel and a little bit of the Joico Moisture Recovery Balm.

Time to get some DC


----------



## divachyk

Ltown said:


> Hi ladies!
> nothing new with products still well stock and good so; if the government shut down that's a lot of money lost to make up and dip into emergency saving. @divachyk I know you already suffered being furlough earlier this year.
> 
> I haven't used kera but that growth oil stinks don't think i'll be using it.


 
I'm so sick of the games that are being played @Ltown. It's exhausting. Our entire household income is dependent on these crazy political games. Countdown to shutdown begins now. So not looking forward to it. I seriously hope they come to some agreement. However, the stash can carry me through the holidays if need be.


----------



## Lita

divachyk said:


> I'm so sick of the games that are being played @Ltown. It's exhausting. Our entire household income is dependent on these crazy political games. Countdown to shutdown begins now. So not looking forward to it. I seriously hope they come to some agreement. However, the stash can carry me through the holidays if need be.



divachyk Ltown The count down begins & it's scary,these folks are playing games with OUR lives...The sad part is,the vast majority don't understand what's going on..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita

Just opened a sample of miss jessies baby butter cream..Sorry,but the overly scented baby oil smell is awful.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita

Ltown What growth oil?

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Ltown

Lita said:


> @Ltown What growth oil?
> 
> Happy Hair Growing!


 
Lita, if you recall my keravada was marked vitamin&conditioner ingredients is shikakai, arithia and fengreek; maybe that's not the name but it stinks.


----------



## natura87

divachyk said:


> I'm so sick of the games that are being played @Ltown. It's exhausting. Our entire household income is dependent on these crazy political games. Countdown to shutdown begins now. So not looking forward to it. I seriously hope they come to some agreement. However, the stash can carry me through the holidays if need be.



I need the federal govt not to shut down. Not now, I'm trying to get things done career wise and I need them not to shut down so I can get done what I need to get done. Congress and the House and whoever is messing this up needs to get some sense and work this out.


----------



## Lita

Ltown said:


> Lita, if you recall my keravada was marked vitamin&conditioner ingredients is shikakai, arithia and fengreek; maybe that's not the name but it stinks.



Ltown Hi! It's the shikakai,it stinks..I use it back when I was doing soap ariths nuts thing with shikakai..Stink..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita

Haritage Hydration came today & it's smells yummy...

*.Loving the texture of Espressoself..This is super whipped/wet,I applied some on my hand..Melted right in..Can't wait to try it on my hair...I like the bottle it's in...Smells like an Esspresso with hot caramel on top..

*Sticky Honey Hash Conditioner-Is not sticky at all,applied some on my other hand,medium texture lotion,gave a tingle on my hand (pine oil),soaked right in..Can't wait to try it on my hair this week...Smells like pez candy.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My KeraVada Shipped:
x2 Creamy Leave-In
x1 Nettle Tea Oil (Pumpkin Spice)


----------



## Lita

IDareT'sHair We both got kera,nettle in pumpkin spice...

*I'm going to get another HH espressoself moisturizer before the sale ends...I'm not ordering anything in Oct..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita

Just rubbed some HH espressoself on my length, Simese Twist henna raspberry cream on my scalp & sealed simese twist pumpkin Hairdress on my ends..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ltown Lita

Afroveda's Shikakai Growth Oil doesn't stink.


----------



## Ltown

IDareT'sHair said:


> Ltown Lita
> 
> Afroveda's Shikakai Growth Oil doesn't stink.



IDareT'sHair, i already have it, just assume kera would be different and it is


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Pulling out KeraVada's Green Tea Hair Oil in Warm Vanilla.  Or maybe the Bramhi?


----------



## Brownie518

Hey, ya'll. I ordered some of the new HH stuff. I hope it ships quickly. I'm dying to try everything. 

I have been tearing up my KeraVada oil....


----------



## Lita

IDareT'sHair said:


> Ltown Lita
> 
> Afroveda's Shikakai Growth Oil doesn't stink.



IDareT'sHair If you have shikakai oil in its purity,smells awful..That's how I use to get it.

*AV had a combo of other oils mixed in.so it didn't smell bad.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita

I ordered HH Cake Batter,yep..Before the sale ends/Oct.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Brownie518

Lita

When does the sale end?


----------



## Lita

Brownie518 Hi! It ends Oct 1st..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Lita
Right. AV does have several other oils mixed in. I love that one.  

Not fond of the Kalahari Rose. Like @Ltown I can't stand the smell of that one. 

Will be sending what I have left of that one to @Brownie518 for her Oil Soaks.

I'm done with that one. I can't stand the smell of Roses.  

I don't know why I thought the Watermelon Seed & other things mixed in would negate that Rose scent?

It doesn't.


----------



## Lita

IDareT'sHair Roses have a powerful smell & it can linger...

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Lita
Girl, that mess Stank. 

That's why I couldn't use LaVida Given By Nature.  

Another stanky mess. That went skrait to Brownie too.

Nah....Can't touch that one again. 

That durn Kalahari Rose had my "Work Wig" smelling like Roses.  I had to trash it & buy another one.


----------



## Lita

IDareT'sHair What? You had to trash your work wig..Oh,no..That's bad,your money went in the garbage...

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Lita That "Rose" smell annoys me.  Trust me, it was worth it.


----------



## felic1

Hello Ladies! I want to say hello to all the federal employee ladies over here. There are a large number of east coasters in use 1 buy 1. I hope the stupid officials stop these power plays and everything in the government gets settled so everyone can go back to work and have peace. Love yall!!


----------



## Lita

HH had extended her sale to Oct 8th..

Code-26Off

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita

I knew it was going to be a Gov,shut down..Families have to suffer because of this..


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Hey Girls!  Where ya'll at tonight?  Just got finished rubbing some KeraVada Green Tea Hair Oil (Warm Vanilla) in.

I finished up x1 bottle of Fenugreek (x1 back up).  And I'm almost finished with the Green Tea (no back ups).  

And I'm talkin' 8oz bottles.  SMH.

I'll work on Bramhi next.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> Hey Girls!  Where ya'll at tonight?  Just got finished rubbing some KeraVada Green Tea Hair Oil (Warm Vanilla) in.
> 
> *I finished up x1 bottle of Fenugreek *(x1 back up).  And I'm almost finished with the Green Tea (no back ups).
> 
> And I'm talkin' 8oz bottles.  SMH.
> 
> I'll work on Bramhi next.



IDareT'sHair  You went in hard with those oils but they are very good.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My Hairveda Shipped = (x4 ACV Rinses).  Will probably re-up on this BF too. 

And a few other things.


----------



## Lita

IDareT'sHair Wow! You are using up these oils...What oil worked the best for you? I'm loving the Brahmi...

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Lita

All of them. 

I think I'm favoring the Fenugreek and the Bramhi.

Excited to try the Hibiscus & the Nettle.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My Kizuri came.  I need to get it out of the box.

Also, I finished up x1 b.a.s.k. Whiskey-Vanilla and had to crack open my last Jar (back up).

Trying to decide if I'll get x2 of these BF or x1 YAM & x1 Whiskey-Vanilla?  

What I really want is actually x2 Whiskey's and x1 YAM.  

We'll see what the discount is for b.a.s.k. and what 'other' Sales are 1st.


----------



## Lita

Applied Kera Brahmi oil on my scalp...Miss Jessie's butter cream on ends..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Ltown

Hello ladies! 
Well my first full furlough day went to see dd in Bmore put her on a budget don't spend too much.  I did order something prior to yesterday books, jeans and some hv green butter. IDareT'sHair send me some of that hv green butter and I finally figured how to use it this time around.  I use in on clean wet hair and twist it gives me the best twist out ever. Because my hair is fine too darn soft I can get 2 days of them. i'm stay home and be a good girl and not spend money, the good thing about the furlough it teaching me to buy needs and not wants I hope.


----------



## Shay72

One of those nights where I fell asleep early and now I'm up. Will be productive and twist my hair which I never do. I transitioned with twist outs and buns but do neither now. Buns I still can't do but twist outs I'm just too lazy . I do lazy a$$ twist outs too. Just realized I'm out of aloe vera gelly. May do a Vitacost order for a big bottle and some aloe vera juice. I'm looking for a face serum too so may get some argan oil. Will twist with Qhem's HH balm.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Shay72

Here are some new lines you need to look at (in no particular order):
LACE Naturals
KeraVada Oils (ETSY)
Obia Naturals
The Pomade Shop (not new but just wonderful)
Naturelle Grow (same)
Ynobe Shop

@Lita Can you think of any more?


----------



## Lita

IDareT'sHair Hi!

Shay72  Hi! Here are more-

*Blue Roze Beauty
*CC Naturals
*KJ Naturals etsy
*Gaise Body Essentials
*Daufe Naturals
*Cream & Coco
*Naturally Amarie etsy
*Texture Me Natural
*Milk + Honey
*Serenzo Gourmet
*Entwin Coutoure
*Shea Natural Beauty
*Sisters Keepers

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## natura87

Hi.

Trying to work through product but its like pulling teeth, Tried to do a braidout but the braids werent dry so its just..."fluff" and no definition. I think my sister realizes the severity of my product junkieism. Cat's out of the bag now.

Got my package from IDareT'sHair. Took a lot but I got it. Thank you!!!!! Everything smells so gooood!!


----------



## Lita

Used Kera's nettle oil today..It's a little heavy on my scalp.,Might save this to seal....I'll stick with Brahmi & Fennugreek for my scalp.

*Maybe I can use the nettle for hot oil..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Lita  WOW!  I wanted Nettle to be light & Delicious. 

Did you get Hibiscus?  

natura87  Glad everything arrived intact.  

Thanks Again Natura for the Sale.  It helped feed my recent Kera Addiction.


----------



## Shay72

Thanks IDareT'sHair and Lita   Twist out was a fail . Ended up doing a wash & go after all.  Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72

Welp.  You said you were a Lazy Twister-Outer. ...

Now what's the Plan?


----------



## Brownie518

Hey, ladies. What's going on?

I see we're all gettin our KeraVada on. I'm doing an overnight with the Amla Brahmi Fenugreek.


----------



## Shay72

IDareT'sHair said:


> Shay72  Welp.  You said you were a Lazy Twister-Outer. ...  Now what's the Plan?


The plan is to stop trying to do twist outs!


----------



## Lita

IDareT'sHair Hi! I'll get Kera's hibiscus,when I finish HH hibiscus..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita

Brownie518 Hey! Had a long day..Just sprayed my hair with HH big city punch,cover with satin scarf,,ready for bed.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Lita

I had a package come today, but it's stuck in the box. 

It might be my Hairveda or it could be KeraVada.

Lawd...all these Veda's & Vada's out there.


----------



## Beamodel

Guys I took my braids out and my hair is nice and long but it looks super thin to me. What do you all think might help thicken it up? 

I purchased panthenol today and it shipped out already. I also stopped by my Indian market and got done henna. I never did a henna treatment before though.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Beamodel

Girl. Stop. : 

I don't think it looks thin at all! *ignore*


..........


----------



## Lita

Beamodel said:


> Guys I took my braids out and my hair is nice and long but it looks super thin to me. What do you all think might help thicken it up?
> 
> I purchased panthenol today and it shipped out already. I also stopped by my Indian market and got done henna. I never did a henna treatment before though.
> 
> View attachment 228007



Beamodel What helped me a lot was,Brahmi powder,egg powders,Amla powder....Really helps a lot....Bout to start with my Brahmi powder again..Goat milk is good too..Rhassoul powder helps out as well....

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita

But you hair looks nice to me Beamodel

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Beamodel

Lita

Thanks. I will try those powders. It's thinned out big time. My pony tail is "see through" :-(


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel

What do you think Caused it?  I still don't see it?


----------



## Lita

Beamodel Keep us posted with the powders..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair said:


> Beamodel  What do you think Caused it?  I still don't see it?



IDareT'sHair

I'm not sure. I've had my hair braided many times but when I took them down I lost tons of hair. I thought about cutting it to make it look thicker but I don't know.


----------



## Beamodel

Lita said:


> Beamodel Keep us posted with the powders..  Happy Hair Growing!



Lita

I sure will. Thanks for the tips again.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Beamodel

I know you hate 'thick' oils, but maybe some ED JBCO and MT. 

You always said MT has done you good before.  Start there.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Beamodel  I know you hate 'thick' oils, but maybe some ED JBCO and MT.  You always said MT has done you good before.  Start there.



IDareT'sHair

I totally forgot about JBCO. Yup gonna try that and jump on MT but this time on the length. Thanks girly.


----------



## divachyk

Your hair looks good Beamodel


----------



## Beamodel

divachyk said:


> Your hair looks good Beamodel



divachyk

Thank you. I just wish I wouldn't have lost so much hair :-(


----------



## divachyk

Beamodel said:


> @divachyk
> 
> Thank you. I just wish I wouldn't have lost so much hair :-(


Beamodel, I missed the post but did you lose it in detangling?


----------



## Ltown

Good morning ladies! 

Stress level is going up because of this furlough 

Beamodel, your hair looks good but pictures can't tell us what you see/feel. It could be the hair that was used for your braids.   IMO the treatment that is used on the hair is critical to how it will work for you. I had braids 2 years ago and it I had bad reaction.   

You are in the right thread to find solutions, condition/treat and it will revive!


----------



## Lita

My HH shipped..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Brownie518

Good morning! I see SD is having a Friday sale - 10% off code HAPPYFRIDAY


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> Good morning! I see SD is having a Friday sale - *10%* off code HAPPYFRIDAY


 
Brownie518 

.......

Hi Girl.


----------



## Beamodel

divachyk said:


> Beamodel, I missed the post but did you lose it in detangling?



divachyk

Yes, during the detangling process


----------



## Beamodel

Ltown

Thank you. Yes, I think the hair probably wasn't a good choice to use.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel

Hopefully, you will recover soon and it's not a set-back.  

We can't be having those.

Pull that MT out & get busy!


----------



## Lita

Lakshmis Cupboard-Shipped

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Ltown

Hi Ms. LT!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Lita Brownie518 curlyhersheygirl

Did a Little Pomade Shop Haul =

x2 8 ounce LinoMoist Pomades
x2 16 ounce Herbal Conditioners
x1 16 ounce Coffee Conditioner

*excited*  

My Hairveda came and also my KeraVada Butter, Pudding & Oil.


----------



## Lita

IDareT'sHair I'm really liking Kera's pudding....Will come in handy fall/winter months..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## divachyk

Ltown, how was your trip & are you furloughed?

Beamodel, I hope it's not a setback. How's your hair feeling now? Baby it and just be super gentle.


----------



## Ltown

divachyk said:


> @Ltown, how was your trip & are you furloughed?
> 
> @Beamodel, I hope it's not a setback. How's your hair feeling now? Baby it and just be super gentle.


 
divachyk, my trip was good i'm beach out; not really a sand/beach person so next trip will be sightseeing.  Oh yes i'm furlough this time.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Lita said:


> *I'm really liking Kera's pudding....Will come in handy fall/winter months..*
> 
> Happy Hair Growing!


 
@Lita

So Am I Ms. Lita. I agree. 

Perfect for Fall/Winter. She ended up sending me one of each = Pudding/Butter (even though I ordered x2 Puddings). 

Very little difference, so I guess I'm fine with it......erplexed


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My Pomade Shop order Shipped Already!


----------



## natura87

Soultanicals should make a 32 ounce of the Knot Sauce and the Mango Dip. She sent out an email saying she is getting rid of the Friday sales so that should help with her delivery.

I forgot how good the KCKT is. I used it last night and I havent used it in ages. Its a holy grail but I want to find a good price for it online.


----------



## SerjicalStrike

Whew the gov't shutdown caused me to put my conditioner purchase on hold, but the house just approved backpay so it's on like Donkey Kong.

I did get some Trader Joe's Nourishing Conditioner for a cowash and some more Sephora headbands.

I got an email from Reinece talking about natural hair appointment availability! 80 bucks for a wash, dc, detangle and consulation. You think it's worth it?


----------



## natura87

SerjicalStrike said:


> *Whew the gov't shutdown caused me to put my conditioner purchase on hold,* but the house just approved backpay so it's on like Donkey Kong.
> 
> I did get some Trader Joe's Nourishing Conditioner for a cowash and some more Sephora headbands.
> 
> I got an email from Reinece talking about natural hair appointment availability! 80 bucks for a wash, dc, detangle and consulation. You think it's worth it?





OMG!!!

I just pictured you in an aisle holding Tresemme Naturals sighing and saying "Not today...not today", and then walking away with your head down.


----------



## Ltown

SerjicalStrike said:


> Whew the gov't shutdown caused me to put my conditioner purchase on hold, but the house just approved backpay so it's on like Donkey Kong.
> 
> I did get some Trader Joe's Nourishing Conditioner for a cowash and some more Sephora headbands.
> 
> I got an email from Reinece talking about natural hair appointment availability! 80 bucks for a wash, dc, detangle and consulation. You think it's worth it?


 
SerjicalStrike, divachyk, I just got a call to comeback to work Monday I was watching cspan and the argument between the two; seen the vote on backpay and they were still voting on opening certain offices but Secretary of Defense said anyone that support the military need to be working. 
my purchase definitely were on hold.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> Brownie518
> 
> .......
> 
> Hi Girl.








IDareT'sHair said:


> @Lita @Brownie518 @curlyhersheygirl
> 
> Did a Little Pomade Shop Haul =
> 
> x2 8 ounce LinoMoist Pomades
> x2 16 ounce Herbal Conditioners
> x1 16 ounce Coffee Conditioner
> 
> *excited*
> 
> My Hairveda came and also my KeraVada Butter, Pudding & Oil.



"Little" haul? Let me know how that LinoMoist is. Have you tried the Herbal conditioner before? That Coffee is so moisturizing 

I only got 4 Razzberry from Silk Dreams... Waiting on my HH to ship.  I'd like to get some Claudie's and CD next


----------



## Brownie518

Lita

The KeraVada Pudding ya'll are talking about - is that the leave in, the Souffle, or something different?


----------



## divachyk

Ltown said:


> @SerjicalStrike, @divachyk, I just got a call to comeback to work Monday I was watching cspan and the argument between the two; seen the vote on backpay and they were still voting on opening certain offices but Secretary of Defense said anyone that support the military need to be working.
> my purchase definitely were on hold.


Ltown SerjicalStrike, so far no phone stating I must return on Monday. They need to get it together.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518  It's the Leave-In that's definitely a Butter or a Crème.


----------



## Beamodel

First time applying henna. This is messy.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Beamodel

It is messy, but you should be good if you have: Gloves, wearing something you don't care about, towels that you don't mind being stained, Saran Wrap/Plastic Caps etc...

I found, the more I did/do it, the 'less' messy I am with it. This last time, I hardly had any clean-up. I just pitched the gloves. 

Other times, if I'm in a rush or 'less' focused, I can have a mess on my hands.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Beamodel  It is messy, but you should be good if you have: Gloves, wearing something you don't care about, towels that you don't mind being stained, Saran Wrap/Plastic Caps etc...  I found, the more I did/do it, the 'less' messy I am with it. This last time, I hardly had any clean-up. I just pitched the gloves.  Other times, if I'm in a rush or 'less' focused, I can have a mess on my hands.



Thanks IDareT'sHair

I used gloves and a towel with no shirt on. I still have some left over. Do u just toss it or could u keep it? How often can u henna?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel

You can pop it right in the Freezer and it will stay good.  I usually do mine every 8-10 weeks to cover grey.

I assume you are doing it for strengthening/thickening properties?  Some folks do it weekly, bi-weekly, monthly.

Are you going for color?  You know Henna Stain is "permanent" right?

I don't think there is a certain amount of time you can/should or should not do it.


----------



## Ltown

Brownie518 said:


> @Lita
> 
> The KeraVada Pudding ya'll are talking about - is that the leave in, the Souffle, or something different?


 

IDareT'sHair, I've never seen any pudding on keravada site it was all oils when she first started?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ltown said:


> *I've never seen any pudding on keravada site it was all oils when she first started?*


 
Ltown

She's had it a couple weeks.  It reminds me a lot of QB's AHOC and/or CTDG.  There's this and a butter, but they are almost Identical.  Thick/Creamy & Wet.

http://www.etsy.com/listing/163529245/whipped-leave-in-conditioning-pudding?ref=shop_home_active


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair said:


> Beamodel  You can pop it right in the Freezer and it will stay good.  I usually do mine every 8-10 weeks to cover grey.  I assume you are doing it for strengthening/thickening properties?  Some folks do it weekly, bi-weekly, monthly.  Are you going for color?  You know Henna Stain is "permanent" right?  I don't think there is a certain amount of time you can/should or should not do it.



IDareT'sHair

Yes, I'm doing it for thickening. I dnt mind if it colors it. My hair is already multiple funky brown golden colors. I just want to thicken my strands. 

I must say I rinsed it out and I lost zero hair. I like this even though it's messy. I will take ur advise and try it in another two weeks. Thanks as always T.


----------



## Beamodel

Used up 
Tresemme Naturals Conditioners - bottle and 1/2 back up. Will repurchase again

Hairveda Sitrinillah - one backup left. This is a staple so of course it will be a repurchase. 

Right now I'm trying g to wrk on the conditioners I have opened. The only one that I have opened now is HH Pink Grapefruit, so the next few DC sessions will come from this DC.


----------



## Beamodel

I forgot I also used up SSI Coco cream leave in. I love this stuff. I have one back up and definitely will repurchase too.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel

Good.  Keep everything moisturized.  Mine is a combo of Funky Browns too.  (My natural color actually).

Keep up your DC'ing.


----------



## SerjicalStrike

natura87 said:


> OMG!!!
> 
> I just pictured you in an aisle holding Tresemme Naturals sighing and saying "Not today...not today", and then walking away with your head down.




Lol that's how I really felt lol.


----------



## SerjicalStrike

Ltown said:


> SerjicalStrike, divachyk, I just got a call to comeback to work Monday I was watching cspan and the argument between the two; seen the vote on backpay and they were still voting on opening certain offices but Secretary of Defense said anyone that support the military need to be working.
> my purchase definitely were on hold.



Wow that's great! I'm kinda bored just staying at home.


----------



## SerjicalStrike

Has anyone  done like a avocado or banana dc?


----------



## Beamodel

Hairitage Hydration is thinking about having a flash 40% off sale today. How many of you all would purchase? I know I would and I just placed an order last week. Her stuff is that good. Let me know so I can tell her. This is better than Black Friday.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> Lita Brownie518 curlyhersheygirl
> 
> Did a Little Pomade Shop Haul =
> 
> x2* 8 ounce LinoMoist Pomades*
> x2 16 ounce Herbal Conditioners
> x1 16 ounce Coffee Conditioner
> 
> *excited*
> 
> My Hairveda came and also my KeraVada Butter, Pudding & Oil.



IDareT'sHair Did you request the citrus oil be removed?


----------



## Beamodel

HH Flash Sale
Splash40 - code 

I got:
Expressoself
Carrot icing
Caramel frapppuccino

Knowing I don't need anything


----------



## Ltown

HH sale today SPLASH40(all caps)


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl

Did not!  

SMH.  I looked at that & completely forgot.

I hope it isn't too pungent is it?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel

I got 8oz of Sprout.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel

Girl, I still cannot figure out how to put that sound on Moot.  What am I suppose to do?


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair

I like sprout. I still have some. I did t need anything but I couldn't help it. My cart was loaded two hours ago when me and her was discussing her potentially having a flash sale.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair said:


> Beamodel  Girl, I still cannot figure out how to put that sound on Moot.  What am I suppose to do?



There is a pause button in the side IDareT'sHair


----------



## natura87

The sale is nice but I dont need anything right now.


----------



## Ltown

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Beamodel
> 
> Girl, I still cannot figure out how to put that sound on Moot. What am I suppose to do?


 
IDareT'sHair,  I felt the same way its hair not spa site annoying


----------



## IDareT'sHair

SerjicalStrike said:


> *Has anyone done like a avocado or *banana dc?


 


SerjicalStrike

I have this.  It's decent.  Probably won't repurchase.

http://www.etsy.com/listing/152203044/avocado-deep-conditioner?ref=shop_home_active


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel

I still don't see where that Pause button is?


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair said:


> Beamodel  I still don't see where that Pause button is?



IDareT'sHair

Look right under the HH banner on the right hand side.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel said:


> View attachment 228279


 
Thanks Lady! Sorry, but I still can't figure it out.erplexed

ETA:  Got it!


----------



## Ltown

IDareT'sHair said:


> Thanks Lady! Sorry, but I still can't figure it out.erplexed


 

Idaret'hair,  I found it, you'll see it when you initially go to the site small gray button on your right. 
Beamodel, thanks


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair
Ltown

Glad you girls got it. I hit the pause button every time


----------



## natura87

My hair feels so good, I used the Carol's Daughter Healthy Hair Butter. Ive got a little 4 ounce container. I dont like the smell but I dont hate it. It smells like old people. I wouldn't buy it again unless it was on sale, only becuase I have other products to get through. I can get a few more days out of this hair.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Beamodel
> 
> Girl, I still cannot figure out how to put that sound on Moot.  What am I suppose to do?



 I'm glad I keep my laptop on mute (I'm at work)...I got 2 Carrot Cake Icing, plus another Caramel Frapp and Espressoself


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

Hey Brownie-B-B!


Gurl....them Waterfalls was on my Cotton Pickin' Nerves. (And yes I said Cotton Pickin')...


----------



## Beamodel

Brownie518 said:


> I'm glad I keep my laptop on mute (I'm at work)...I got 2 Carrot Cake Icing, plus another Caramel Frapp and Espressoself



Brownie518

That sounds like my order lol


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

What's up Ms. B?  What you lovin' this week?  I'm loving this Hibiscus Oil (KeraVada) Raspberry Vanilla.

Imma put it up.  I got it on Kill-Mode right about now.

I was thinking, I may be done with Natural/Handmades for BF soon.  

If so, I will reup on:

Affirm 5n1
BBD Stretch
Alter Ego Garlic

And stuff like that.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> curlyhersheygirl  Did not!   SMH.  I looked at that & completely forgot.  I hope it isn't too pungent is it?


IDareT'sHair It isn't hopefully you should be fine.


----------



## Beamodel

My KeraVada shipped. I can't wait to try this Brahmi Oil in Raspberry Vanilla 

IDareT'sHair
Lita


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> Beamodel  I got 8oz of Sprout.


IDareT'sHair Me too. I really didn't need it since I got 8oz at her grand opening sale but I couldn't resist 40%


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> Hey Brownie-B-B!
> 
> 
> Gurl....them Waterfalls was on my Cotton Pickin' Nerves. (And yes I said Cotton Pickin')...







Beamodel said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> That sounds like my order lol



Beamodel 

I know!! I saw that!!!  And I don't need a thing either but no way would I pass up 40 off of ANYTHING!!!


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> What's up Ms. B?  What you lovin' this week?  I'm loving this Hibiscus Oil (KeraVada) Raspberry Vanilla.
> 
> Imma put it up.  I got it on Kill-Mode right about now.
> 
> I was thinking, I may be done with Natural/Handmades for BF soon.
> 
> If so, I will reup on:
> 
> Affirm 5n1
> BBD Stretch
> Alter Ego Garlic
> 
> And stuff like that.




IDareT'sHair

Hey!! I'm still on my same ole joints:

KeraVada oil
Ynobe Silky Shea
HTN Lotion

I have been tearing up my KeraVada and that Silky shea.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518

I need to look for my Silky-Shea


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> I need to look for my Silky-Shea


IDareT'sHair

Yeah, I thought I got two jars. I have to find that other one.  It's sooo moisturizing!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

I know.  It is.  I need to pull that out.  

I don't remember what I did with mine.

I'm loving KeraVada's Crème too.  Very nice.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518

Found it. 

I'll probably get another one of those and a 16oz of the Amala & Nettle DC'er. I love that.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> Found it.
> 
> I'll probably get another one of those and a 16oz of the Amala & Nettle DC'er. I love that.


IDareT'sHair

That was quick!  
I'd get two or three more Silky Shea. I want to get some for my sis and niece, too.  They would love it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

I had a general idea of where I "thought" it was.  

Yeah, I like it 100x better than the Ayurvedic one.

And I like the Amala DC'er better than the Moringa & Green Tea.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

I need to look at my BF list right quick too.

I know I'll get at least 3 or 4 Scalp Butters from Komaza, some Hairveda and a few more things from a few others.  

Maybe another little The Pomade Shop Haul.


----------



## Lita

Beamodel Can't wait to hear your review..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita

Brownie518 Hi! It's a wet butter..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Lita

Where you been all Day???

Hi Ms. Lita!


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair

I haven't purchased too much lately. I'll probably run thru my SD Razz by BF so I'll keep that on there. I probably won't need any Hairitage by then. That might be the only thing to come off the list. Unless she puts out more new stuff...


----------



## Brownie518

Lita said:


> @Brownie518 Hi! It's a wet butter..
> 
> Happy Hair Growing!



Thanks, Lita...definitely on my list to get next. Along with the Hibiscus and Nettle oils.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518 

I have RCA still on my list & a Nourish Oil, but I.need.more.than.a.dime. 

So if I'm waiting on that.....I probably won't be gettin' it.

The Hibiscus Oil is a Winner. 5 Stars!


----------



## Brownie518

^^^


----------



## Brownie518

I've been using Wheat Germ butter conditioner as my final rinser and remember why I love it. I'll be getting a couple bottles of that. It's thick and moisturizing with nice slip


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> ^^^


 
Brownie518

Gurllllll  

You know I stay Heated about that!:heated:


----------



## Lita

Ordered-

Hairatage Hydration- 
*Big City Punch 're-up'
*Deep C conditioner

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

I want something.......


----------



## Lita

IDareT'sHair said:


> Lita
> 
> Where you been all Day???
> 
> Hi Ms. Lita!



IDareT'sHair Hey! Had to host a political party Saturday night,came in 3am

Saying hello..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Lita

That 40% was right on time!  YAY! *booty pop*


----------



## Lita

IDareT'sHair Yes,40% was right on time..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> I want something.......


@IDareT'sHair

I know you do!!!  I'm really feelin' that 40% flash sale!!  I know she made a killing!!!

ETA...you should have gotten that Carrot Cake Icing. It's my new fav!!!  I'm almost done with the first one I got.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Lita Brownie518 curlyhersheygirl Ltown

The KeraVada Coffee Oil (and probably the Henna Oil) is coming out tonight.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

I kept looking at that Carrot Icing.  

I was going to get a 4oz Sprout & the Carrot Icing, and ended up getting the 8oz Sprout.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Lita @Brownie518 @curlyhersheygirl @Ltown
> 
> The KeraVada Coffee Oil (and probably the Henna Oil) is coming out tonight.



She's killin me!! If I had my way, I'd have about 6 of her oils right now. I'm trying to put the brakes on since I have a ton of oils already.....oh well. So much for that. Tonight, when?????


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> I kept looking at that Carrot Icing.
> 
> I was going to get a 4oz Sprout & the Carrot Icing, and ended up getting the 8oz Sprout.


IDareT'sHair

She put her foot in that Carrot Cake! Its the best Soft & Creamy type she's made, imo.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *She put her foot in that Carrot Cake! Its the best Soft & Creamy type she's made, imo.*


 
Brownie518 

Wonder if I could 'Convo' her & have her Invoice me for it?:scratchch


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> Wonder if I could 'Convo' her & have her Invoice me for it?:scratchch



I'm sure. You know Devon is cool.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

She didn't say when, she just said the Coffee Oil will Launch tonight.

A'ite Pusha!  So, I just convo'ed Devon and asked her to please add on that Carrot Icing.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> She didn't say when, she just said the Coffee Oil will Launch tonight.
> 
> *A'ite Pusha*!  So, I just convo'ed Devon and asked her to please add on that Carrot Icing.



IDareT'sHair

 Okay, good!! 
I'm lookin for that Coffee oil....


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518

Dang! 
It does sound good doesn't it?
That KeraVada is thebomb.com It's hard to say which is my Favorite?

Fenugreek? Bramhi? Hibiscus? Love them!


----------



## Lita

IDareT'sHair Brownie518 I just checked kera & no coffee oil,yet.

*Looking forward to seeing the ingredients.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Lita

She Convo'ed me and said the Coffee Oil will be listed tonight.


----------



## Lita

Brownie518 said:


> I've been using Wheat Germ butter conditioner as my final rinser and remember why I love it. I'll be getting a couple bottles of that. It's thick and moisturizing with nice slip



Brownie518 Yes,WGB is amazing..I use it as a rinse-out when I have moisture overload & it comes in hand to balance things out...

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Brownie518

Lita said:


> @Brownie518 Yes,WGB is amazing..I use it as a rinse-out when I have moisture overload & it comes in hand to balance things out...
> 
> Happy Hair Growing!



 I agree. I don't know why I didn't get a couple on Friday...


----------



## Lita

Happy Monday! Its going to be a wet weather day in the big A,that means bad hair day..lol.

*Hair in a bun...

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Mernin' Ms. Lita!

Yep.  Another Monday.


----------



## divachyk

SerjicalStrike, I wanted to do an avocado DCner since my hair loves avocado oil. However, the actual avocado contains protein whereas the oil does not. I never followed through. 

Ltown SerjicalStrike, I'm at work today!  I hear we still won't be paid until all this is resolved though.


----------



## Ltown

divachyk said:


> @SerjicalStrike, I wanted to do an avocado DCner since my hair loves avocado oil. However, the actual avocado contains protein whereas the oil does not. I never followed through.
> 
> @Ltown @SerjicalStrike, I'm at work today!  I hear we still won't be paid until all this is resolved though.


 
divachyk, if your agency support military you are suppose to be paid as usual Fri. There was a memo signed Sept 30 stating so and we shouldn't have been furlough. but we'll be paid back.


----------



## natura87

Twisted hair with DB Tucuma Whip to try and finish it up, I did not. Left my twists really soft and supple. It has he consistency of a whipped paste and a nice nonthreatening smell. Would repurchase if on sale.


----------



## divachyk

Ltown said:


> @divachyk, if your agency support military you are suppose to be paid as usual Fri. There was a memo signed Sept 30 stating so and we shouldn't have been furlough. but we'll be paid back.


 
@Ltown, we do but they are still trying to interpret the language. I need your team to come here and let my folks know what's up. You knew you were returning to work well before I did. They called me late last night. You guys are a million steps ahead of us. ETA: I'm told exempt & excepted will be paid a full check. Non-excepted won't get a full check. It's all cray cray if you ask me.


----------



## Ltown

divachyk said:


> @Ltown, we do but they are still trying to interpret the language. I need your team to come here and let my folks know what's up. You knew you were returning to work well before I did. They called me late last night. You guys are a million steps ahead of us. ETA: I'm told exempt & excepted will be paid a full check. Non-excepted won't get a full check. It's all cray cray if you ask me.


 
divachyk, no are told the same thing we don't know what we are doing either, it's like you are except but maybe leave is approved. No official letters calling us back.


----------



## Lita

Brownie518 IDareT'sHair I brought Kera's coffee oil in warm vanilla.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Lita

So did I, in Cotton Candy.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Lita curlyhersheygirl Brownie518

My Pomade Shop came today! 

Super Fast Shipping.


----------



## Brownie518

Lita IDareT'sHair

Just ordered KeraVada Pomade, Coffee Oil, Leave In, and another oil


----------



## Lita

HH cake batter is really nice...Smells just like cake mix,with a hint of coconut..Texture lite creamy lotion..Last night,applied some ony edges,smooth it right back...Put some ony hands,absorbed right in..Not sticky or heavy...Put keras nettle on
my scalp...

*Today,took my satin scarf off & edges are nice/moist/still in place..

**HH out did herself with the new products...I like the bottles too..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Beamodel

Lita

I cannot wait to get mines from HH.


----------



## Lita

KeraVada listed the Henna oil..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel Lita Brownie518

HH added the Carrot Icing with my order, so I guess I'll get to try it.  I haven't tried any of her new stuff.

In fact, I still haven't tried the SCM, Pink Berry or the Moisture Riser.  I have all of that stuff still sitting here.  

Just finished up the sample of Tutti-Fruitti she sent me when she was 1st 'Testing' this stuff out.

I did tell her, not so that she'd bring it back or anything *cough* but I was really a Fan of that Dark Honey Cleansing Conditioner.  

Glad I swapped with curlyhersheygirl  Especially since it's discontinued.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Lita

You should post that Henna Oil in the KV Thread. 

I know Pokahontas and a several others was waiting on that one to list.

Thanks Lita!


----------



## Lita

IDareT'sHair Hi! I posted in Kera's thread about the henna oil.

*Im having hand in hair syndrome from HH cake batter..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Lita

Thanks Ms. Lady! 

I knew you'd be on top of your Game. 

When I do a Hairitage "Haul" I will have to ask you, Brownie, Beamodel for: "What's Good?"  

I haven't purchased from her for a minute.

That 40% was my 1st time getting anything and then I just ended up with Sprout. I'm missing all the good stuff. 

But I just had way too much Hairitage and then the PJ Spurrrt got All Up in Me and I started looking at a bunch of other stuff like: LACE, KeraVada, OBIA etc.....so I got all caught up with "New Vendors"

I still Love Jar Of Joe & Sprout and those are Staples, so I know I'll keep buying from her, just don't know how much or what????

So, you will have to help me!  

Cake Batter (CHECK) Got it on my List!


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair

I have cake batter on the way too so I can't was it for it to come. I got my shipping notice today. 

Pink Lemon Berry Mimosa
Cake Batter
Caramel Frapp
Carrot icing 
Expressoself


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Beamodel

Well, right now, I have Cake Batter "on my list" erplexed 

The only thing I have coming is:

Sprout
Carrot Icing

And I 'barely' got the Carrot Icing in. 

I'll just have to "tag along" to see what New Stuff You Ladies are Lovin'. 

I feel so out of touch with HH.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair

Awe... We will keep you in the loop. Scouts honor


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel said:


> Awe... We will keep you in the loop.* Scouts honor*


 
@Beamodel

Is that the Same as PJ's Honor?????

I know. I feel bad.  I don't know what all the good stuff is. 

But I was on HH Overload. Which was good for Hairitage tho'.


----------



## chebaby

chello ladies
ive been mia, tryna find a part time job.

anyway talk about protein over load. i couldnt figure out why my hair looked so dull and ashy and my hair wouldnt curl lmao. come to find out i was using all protein products. jane carter replenishing conditioner, sd mocha silk, and abba recoup which i love. i thought i was all out of my rehab because my pump was no longer pumping product but i looked in the bottle and i have at least 16oz left

so today i used rehab as my co wash and ssi avocado as a leave in under cd hair pudding.

i thought i had a bottle of darcys pumpkin but i searched up and down and cant find it so i need to buy some.


----------



## chebaby

i did use up the abba recoup and jane carter conditioner though. i been knocking things out left and right since im co washing daily.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

My! My! My!  Well.....Pfft.

Just Look what the Cat Done Drug In.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

Hmpf.  I thought you forgot all about Us.

Good you're using some stuff up.  I might have another one of those Recoup's. 

If I find it, I may send it to you....as a Welcome back.....

(Not sure I have one tho')


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> My! My! My! Well.....Pfft.
> 
> Just Look what the Cat Done Drug In.


 


IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Hmpf. I thought you forgot all about Us.
> 
> Good you're using some stuff up. I might have another one of those Recoup's.
> 
> If I find it, I may send it to you....as a Welcome back.....
> 
> (Not sure I have one tho')


 
now you know i aint never forgetting about yall who else will understand my love for hair and every thing about hair/products???

girl i love that recoup, the texture is so weird lol.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

That's how I feel too Girl.  Wouldn't nobody else understand.  

They would think we were Cray.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> That's how I feel too Girl. Wouldn't nobody else understand.
> 
> They would think we were Cray.


  yes girl. sometimes i find myself going off about hair when someone asks a "simple" question and then i have to catch myself. im like these is regular people, they dont understand


----------



## Lita

IDareT'sHair We will Beamodel Brownie518 keep you posted about everything 'HH'..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita

IDareT'sHair said:


> chebaby
> 
> That's how I feel too Girl.  Wouldn't nobody else understand.
> 
> They would think we were Cray.



chebaby IDareT'sHair We understand each other..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## chebaby

Lita said:


> @chebaby @IDareT'sHair We understand each other..
> 
> Happy Hair Growing!


 yes, we sure do


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Lita

Thanks Girl. I've been out of the Hairitage Hydrations Loop. 

I just had so much of it at one time, I had to take a little 'break'.  

That's how I felt about Jasmine, Marie Dean and BFH. 

After a while I was on skrait up overload. *Way too much*

So, now I know I need: Carrot Icing, Cake Batter and Espressoself. *Cute name*

And you are right. We do understand each other.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

Have you tried Ynobe Silky Shea or the OBIA Hair Moisture Crème or LACE More Moisture yet?


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Have you tried Ynobe Silky Shea or the OBIA Hair Moisture Crème or LACE More Moisture yet?


 no not yet. well i have been using the shea butter one on my skin i really like the smell even though i think the smell is odd. i find myself putting it on my hands and smelling it constantly


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

Well.  

*cackles at puttin' it on your hands*


----------



## natura87

I want to douse my hair in oil. Like a gallon. 

No good reason but I just want to oil my hair.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

natura87

What Oil you gone use Natura?


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Well.
> 
> *cackles at puttin' it on your hands*


 the smell is so......interesting but i cant get enough of it lol.


----------



## natura87

IDareT'sHair said:


> natura87
> 
> What Oil you gone use Natura?



Probably Vatika Oil. I've got a bit left so I should just use it up. The bottle is big but the amount I have left is not enough to keep the bottle around.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I pulled my Roots Only Applicator Bottle out for the first time. I've had it probably 3 years. 

I'm not sure how/what to do with it tho', but I will use it. A lot of folks are using it to apply Oils.

@natura87


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@chebaby

I'm currently using my Silky Shea on my *Hair*...... 

But gone Gurl..do you

I think Brownie said she was using it on her skin too? (Can't remember).

I think it smells a little Pepperminty? It feels good on my Hair tho'. 

I like it a lot better than the Ayurvedic Butter they have.

I still have a Marshmallow L-I I need to try.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> I'm currently using my Silky Shea on my *Hair*......
> 
> But gone Gurl..do you
> 
> I think Brownie said she was using it on her skin too? (Can't remember).
> 
> I think it smells a little Pepperminty? It feels good on my Hair tho'.
> 
> I like it a lot better than the Ayurvedic Butter they have.
> 
> I still have a Marshmallow L-I I need to try.


 lol i want to try it on my moms hair but she has negative reactions to yellow shea. and i dont know if this is yellow shea or if its just a yellow color due to the other oils and ingredients mixed in.

i get the peppermint smell too but its like an undertone. the peppermint isnt strong.

lately i havent been using butters on my hair cause i co wash everyday anyway but i figure by next summer my hair should be long enough to bun again and then i can use my butters again.


----------



## Ltown

Hi ladies!
I'm back to work because i'm essential to the troop but may not get full pay until they pass/sign the back pay. 
After 3 years of being natural finally figured out product with water cause shrinkage for the twist/braidouts Now i'll pay more attention on what i use/order. 

i'm waiting on KV pudding and HV green tea

chebaby, on my week of furlo I watched alot of youtube show and was interested in the difference in white/yellow shea butter. I watch Ghana lady make the white shea butter they stir/grind that stuff and she said the yellow shea butter is not shea but people market it as and it's comes from another treenut. So your Mom maybe senstive to that treenut. I found a ebay vendor and ordered me some white shea just to make my own lipstick. Yes another youtube I watch is how to make our own lipstick. As most of you know i have eczema and for some reason all lipstick is breaking me out. But who knew that you can use crayon. So i'll be trying that out. it makes since because it's non-toxic for kids. 
I will be looking for a better shea butter vendor so anyone know one holla. The ebay vendor wrap it in some clear trash bags


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ltown 

I know Ms. LT. 

It's funny when you go:  "After x2 x3 years I finally figured out X" .....

I thought empressri sold Shea Butter.  She rarely checks in anymore, but you might pm her.  

Esani use to buy her Shea Butter from empressri.  You may want to ask her some questions about White vs Yellow too.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Hey divas it's been awhile. I've been helping the PTO organize all the upcoming dances and activities and it's taking most of my spare time  Not sure if I'll stay on next school year though. 
My KeraVada arrived today and I'm already on the site looking at those new oils  I really like these oils they are doing wonders for my scalp and hair.


----------



## Lita

curlyhersheygirl Kera did her thing,with those oils...Yep.

*I'm almost out of my Brahmi..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Lita I'm out of fenugreek and I just received a backup. Now I'm wishing I bought 2 instead of 1


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Just purchased 2 coffee oils and 2 fenugreek oils form KeraVada


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby  Hey!  I found that Recoup.  You should have it Friday!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I just did a nice KeraVada Massage.  I forget which one it is?  Maybe the Green Tea.


----------



## Lita

Just applied some HH black coffee butter on my length.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl @Lita @Brownie518

I know. That KeraVada addiction is bad. I just can't get enough. I just made up a Cart for Friday of:

x1 Neem (Pumpkin Spice)
x1 Amala (Dreamsicle)

What ya'll gettin' next?


----------



## Lita

IDareT'sHair I'll most likely get Fennugreek & try the henna oil..

*Henna powder did make my hair full/strong,just didn't like the way it lossend my curls..The oil should be different,just going to apply it on my scalp..We'll see.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Lita

You'll have to keep me posted on the Henna Oil.  What Fragrance you gettin' it in?


----------



## Froreal3

She is probably singing R Kelly now..."Never thought that I could be this rich..."


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Froreal3

I would really hate doing all that Post Office stuff.erplexed


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair I think I should be good after that last order I made this afternoon. I will wait to hear Lita review of the henna oil before I get that one.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl

Yeah....Lemme go back & see what you Bought.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *Just purchased 2 coffee oils and 2 fenugreek oils form KeraVada*


 
curlyhersheygirl

What scents?


----------



## Beamodel

I got my brahmi oil today in raspberry vanilla. I smell more raspberry than vanilla. I haven't used it yet. But I might want another oil in dreamsicle scent.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> curlyhersheygirl  What scents?



2 Japanese cherry blossom, warm vanilla and pumpkin spice.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel curlyhersheygirl

I agree Bea - The Raspberry is very Raspberry-ee.

Don't sleep on the Cotton Candy.  It may sound like it's overly sickening sweet, but it's not.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I don't see these KV Oils lasting me through Winter. 

I only see them 'possibly' lasting me right up to BF _maybe_....(at the Rate I'm going).

I wish I was a little dab-a-do-ya type Girl, and not so durn Heavy-Handed.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair said:


> Beamodel curlyhersheygirl  I agree Bea - The Raspberry is very Raspberry-ee.  Don't sleep on the Cotton Candy.  It may sound like it's overly sickening sweet, but it's not.



IDareT'sHair

I think I might get the coffee one in vanilla? Do u have a vanilla scented one? How does it smell?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Beamodel

Just like it sounds. Warm Vanilla. Definitely.

I've had x2 in Warm Vanilla.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

*FLASH SALE YNOBE SHOPS*

10/10 - 10/12

30% OFF $40.00 Code = 30FOR40

10% OFF No Minimum Code = 10OFF


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair I really thought cotton candy would have been sickening so I'll keep that in mind for next time.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl  I know.  It does.  But it's not at all like you would imagine.  It smells nice.

Are you thinking about getting anything from Ynobe?


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair I really wasn't planning to but I like the DC's so I'm torn.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl

I'm torn too.  

I'd like to have 16oz Amala & Nettle, but I know I ain't spending no $40 bucks.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> curlyhersheygirl  I'm torn too.   I'd like to have 16oz Amala & Nettle, but I know I ain't spending no $40 bucks.


IDareT'sHair I don't think I will spend $40 either. I guess that means we should pass lol


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl

Yeah, if you spend this much you get that much, if you don't you get 10

ANGTFT (Ain't Nobody Gat Time Fa' That)


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair Exactly especially so close to BF.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl

Gurl....Um.. Yeah... that's gone be a real Deal Breaker.erplexed

I can see myself eliminating a lot of folks with a bunch of crazy stipulations.


----------



## DoDo

That sounds like this sale here...

 Instead of having 1 day 24 hours of sales we are going to have 24 1 hour sales. These sale will be flash sale & will only be posted n our Sarenzo Bath & Body Fan page We will have a flash sale today from 12:30 - 1:30pm .... this is how the sale will work 

Spend $100 get 50% off
Shipping because of the amount of items will be $10.50 flat rate which is the cost of a medium flat rate box.
Orders will take 7 business days to be processed


*#AINTGOTTIME*


----------



## IDareT'sHair

DoDo

Chile.....Don't even mention no durn Sorenzo Beads to Me!:buttkick:...


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby Hey! I found that Recoup. You should have it Friday!


 thank you

this weekend i have to go through my products and find all my moisturizing conditioners, i feel like everything ive been pulling out has been protein.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

Girl, now you know WE Will Buy Some Protein in a Heartbeat.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair said:


> DoDo  Chile.....Don't even mention no durn Sorenzo Beads to Me!:buttkick:...



IDareT'sHair

Lol. I know right. This vender here... Booooo


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel

Girl....You know just reading that name got my entire Panties in a Bunch.


----------



## DoDo

IDareT'sHair Beamodel


So, when she had that 60% off sale, you all aren't shocked I received grainy product when I ordered the Snickerdoodle Chocolate Covered Butter...


----------



## Beamodel

DoDo
IDareT'sHair

Nope, dnt surprise me. She plucked up my order and her customer service just wasn't my cup of tea.


----------



## DoDo

Beamodel said:


> DoDo
> IDareT'sHair
> 
> Nope, dnt surprise me. She plucked up my order and her customer service just wasn't my cup of tea.



There are just too many options available for us to put up with it. Ah well its on to the next... I am just glad I didn't waste too much money.


----------



## Lita

IDareT'sHair Might get the raspberry..Don't know when I'll order curlyhersheygirl on the henna..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Beamodel

I don't know if I'm delusional or what but I henna once and I DC'd once with pantenol added. I also added panthenol to my daily spray bottle and my hair feels a lil thicker. 

I will cut layers into it tonight after I finish my DC session.


----------



## Lita

Beamodel Hi! I used to add pantheonl to everything & take 500mg caps 2xs a day..My hair grew out thicker & from the liquid additions,strands got a little bigger...I got tired mixing all the time..lol..but,your on track.

*Keep us posted.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita

I hope HH brings back the black coffee butter for bf,thus stuff is really good..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Beamodel

Lita said:


> Beamodel Hi! I used to add pantheonl to everything & take 500mg caps 2xs a day..My hair grew out thicker & from the liquid additions,strands got a little bigger...I got tired mixing all the time..lol..but,your on track.  *Keep us posted.  Happy Hair Growing!



Lita

Thanks girl. I'm loving how my hair is feeling right now. That HOT with Keravada Brahmi was great. I added a lil too much but my hair Is super soft.


----------



## Brownie518

Lita said:


> I hope HH brings back the black coffee butter for bf,thus stuff is really good..
> 
> Happy Hair Growing!



Lita - which coffee butter? That Soft & Creamy one? 
Have you tried the Espressoself?  I love it already. I'm so glad I have two of them.


----------



## Brownie518

I was going through some stuff this week and found my Featherweight Trigger (still in package, unopened), a Chocolate Bliss DC, Motions CPR, and some Ojon Restorative conditioner. I did a Trigger soak all day then prepood with CPR for 1 hr, washed and DC with the Bliss. My hair feels GOOD. The next day, I used a little Espressoself and it feels even better.


----------



## Brownie518

Finished up:

Shi Naturals Tea rinse (1 backup)
SSI Okra 16oz (1 backup)
KeraVada Shikakai oil 4oz (no backup on the Shikakai)
Kreyolessence Haitian Blk Castor oil (1 backup)


----------



## Lita

Brownie518 said:


> Lita - which coffee butter? That Soft & Creamy one?
> Have you tried the Espressoself?  I love it already. I'm so glad I have two of them.



Brownie518 Yes,the soft/creamy black coffee..They make a great pair 'espressoself'.....I did a nice Dc with claudies Kahve 1hr,rinsed with Kahve lotion..Toped off with HH wild grow oil,hot on my scalp...MD Amla cream in my ends...Yummy..

*She really did her thing with espressoself & cake batter..Both smell delishes.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita

Beamodel Brownie518 IDareT'sHair EnExitStageLeft divachyk I hope HH doesn't discontinue or change the ingredients,on the new products...People are having great results with them..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Beamodel

My received my HH but some sort of way my order was mixed up. She ended up sending me my very first order I had placed with her on her new site instead of the carrot cake or my pink lemon berry. She is going to fix it and send me the correct items though.


----------



## Brownie518

Lita - I was thinking the same thing about the ingredients. The new stuff is very good so no need to change at all!!! I have almost a full bottle of the Soft Creamy Coffee so I pulled that out last night after reading your posts. 
How are you using the KeraVada leave in? 

Beamodel - I had an order mixup once and she was very accomodating. Handled it right away.


----------



## Brownie518

Lita said:


> @Beamodel Hi! I used to add pantheonl to everything & take 500mg caps 2xs a day..My hair grew out thicker & from the liquid additions,strands got a little bigger...I got tired mixing all the time..lol..but,your on track.
> 
> *Keep us posted.
> 
> Happy Hair Growing!



Lita - what supplements did you take, if you remember?


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Lita said:


> IDareT'sHair Might get the raspberry..Don't know when I'll order curlyhersheygirl on the henna..
> 
> Happy Hair Growing!



Lita NP I can wait to get that one.


----------



## EnExitStageLeft

I am going to order a few more things tonight. I think I may get my HH Black Friday products out of the way . Unless she releases some new stuff


----------



## Brownie518

Is that Flash Sale still on? If it is, I might stock up on a few thangs, too...Espressoself, Cake Batter, SCM


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My KeraVada Coffee Oil came today = Cotton Candy.  

I ordered another Coffee Oil in: Pumpkin Spice last night.

Sitting here with Nettle on now.  Will do my Hair in the a.m.


----------



## Lita

Brownie518 Hi! I use the KeraVada on wet/damp hair,apply it in my length to seal..
The Vits,was pantheonl by the vitamin shop..500mg caps taken 2xs a day.....Haven't had those in a long time...It worked.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair

I got the Coffee oil in Pumpkin Spice. Smells good!! Next order I want another Amla Brahmi Fenugree joint, a Hibiscus, and maybe a Henna oil. I want to try the Cotton Candy and Raspberry Vanilla scents.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 

Nice 'scent' selection.  The Pumpkin Spice is perfect for this time of year.

I just ordered another Coffee in P.S. *already shipped*  The one I got in the mail yesterday is in Cotton Candy.

The Raspberry Vanilla is nice.  More on the Raspberry side instead of the Vanilla.  Cotton Candy is really subtle.  

I think my hair is responding well to these Oils.


----------



## Beamodel

I am really loving adding panthenol in my sprays and DC. My hair feels plumper. Loving loving loving Meadowfoam oil. My gosh. Talk about soft delicious hair!


----------



## Lita

Beamodel Yes,meadowfoam is really good & cotton seed too..Great additions for Dc's & leave-ins...

*You can tell,I was a real oil junkie...lol..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Beamodel

Lita said:


> Beamodel Yes,meadowfoam is really good & cotton seed too..Great additions for Dc's & leave-ins...  *You can tell,I was a real oil junkie...lol..  Happy Hair Growing!



Lita

I think rice bran and cotton seed might be my next oils to try. It takes me forever to go through oils/butters though.


----------



## ChocolateTink

Lita or Beamodel how many drops are you using in your DC's?


----------



## Beamodel

ChocolateTink said:


> Lita or Beamodel how many drops are you using in your DC's?



ChocolateTink

Oils or panthenol? Panthenol I have the powder form and I use about 1/2 teaspoon


----------



## Lita

Beamodel said:


> ChocolateTink
> 
> Oils or panthenol? Panthenol I have the powder form and I use about 1/2 teaspoon



ChocolateTink The drops,used about 2-3,you don't need a lot..Sometimes 4..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita

Beamodel Said,1/2 teaspoon of the powder is good to & it dissolves well.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## ChocolateTink

Thank you.... Beamodel. Going to order some today!


----------



## Beamodel

Lita
ChocolateTink

I got mines from lotion crafter. I got about 8oz I think. It's gonna last a long time bc a little goes a long way. 

It shipped out super fast and she even had refunded some of the shipping charge bc my shipping came out cheaper than what they charged. 

I'm trying to plump my hair up, and this seems to be working do far. Keep us posted ChocolateTink


----------



## ChocolateTink

Beamodel that's funny because that is the site I'm on right now....


----------



## ChocolateTink

Thanks Lita I saw the oil first then went to lotioncrafter and saw the powder... I'm going to order some meadowfoam seed oil too.....


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Lita Beamodel

I'm thinking about moving some of those Vendors I had on the wait 'n see list (alternate) closer to the top. 

I know Hairitage will be up there, because I can't get down with SD's and that 10%, so that kinda moves SD over to the alternate list unless I see more/better from them.

Even though I really don't need any Hairitage.  Naturelle Grow was also on my 'alternate' list.  

She may move over to the strong possibilities too.  Because I want that Coconut Water & Mango and some of the Ginger Spritz.   I still have so much NG it's ridiculous.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair

I love that mango & coconut water DC.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Beamodel

I have a 4oz I got on a Swap and I used a bit today to stretch out the last of my bottle of AV Ashlii.

I love that Coconut Water & Mango. Keep trying to save it.

Beweave it or not, that was the only one I didn't get any of (12 or 16 ounce). 

I have 'plenty' of all the other stuff i.e. Herbal Blends, Burdock & Chamomile etc... but none of the Coconut Water & Mango.

So, I would like to at least get a 16 oz of this.


----------



## Beamodel

I'm fresh out but plan on getting more during Black Friday. I honestly dnt know that I'm gonna buy for BF. I want to try bask Vanilla whiskey


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel Lita

I have b.a.s.k. on my List (Whiskey Vanilla).
Hairveda
SSI
AV (maybe)
LACE
The Pomade Shop
Marie Dean

And a few others.  Everything is contingent on the Sales tho'


----------



## Lita

IDareT'sHair I have bask whiskey soak,AV Ashilii,Blue Roze..etc..My list went down.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Beamodel

My problem is my BF might consist of one'z two'z from here and there. Ugh!!!

Lita & IDareT'sHair


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Lita said:


> *My list went down.*
> 
> Happy Hair Growing!


 
Lita

Mine went down & grew at the same time.  If that makes sense.



Beamodel said:


> *My problem is my BF might consist of one'z two'z from here and there. Ugh!!!*


 
Beamodel

Mine too.  That always happens to me.


----------



## BranwenRosewood

Beamodel said:


> @Lita
> @ChocolateTink
> 
> I got mines from lotion crafter. I got about 8oz I think. It's gonna last a long time bc a little goes a long way.
> 
> It shipped out super fast and she even had refunded some of the shipping charge bc my shipping came out cheaper than what they charged.
> 
> I'm trying to plump my hair up, and this seems to be working do far. Keep us posted @ChocolateTink



Beamodel

LC is one of my staple vendors. I bought some panthenol from them a while ago and I think I used it in lotions. I'm gonna keep it away from my hair cuz it don't need no plumping. Have you tried the silk amino acid?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Used Up:
Naturelle Grow's Ginger Peach Hair Spritz (no back ups) *Definite Repurchase*


----------



## Beamodel

RavenSR said:


> Beamodel  LC is one of my staple vendors. I bought some panthenol from them a while ago and I think I used it in lotions. I'm gonna keep it away from my hair cuz it don't need no plumping. Have you tried the silk amino acid?



RavenSR

No and I thought about buying some when I have brought the Meadowfoam oil and panthenol.


----------



## Brownie518

Hey ladies..BF I plan to get:

Claudies
Naturelle
Shi naturals
HV...pH Rinse only
Silk Dreams
Carols Daughter

Hairitage and Keravada if needed.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518

Well. Hmpf. It's about time. Hi Girl!

My Nature's Blessing 5pk is here. I need to get them outta the box. 

I got x2 for my Niece since she liked it and is my new Kitchentician. 

Gotta keep them Folks happy.

ETA: You ain't gettin' no b.a.s.k.?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I have to sign for Nature's Blessings. The P.O. left a slip and did not leave the package.

That Sucks.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair

Sign for it?? Hmph...

If I get b.a.s.k., it will only be another Whiskey Soak. I have 1 and 1/2 jars right now and those will last into next year. 

I massaged some Trigger on my scalp and have KeraVada on my length. Letting it soak in all day and then I'll wash later tonight. Trying to decide whether to use Chocolate Bliss again or Shea What Deux.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518

I have x1 Volka-Soak left. 

I definitely would like another one (as a back-up).


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair

Yeah, it works really well on my hair. I'll probably use it in the next week or two.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

Yeah, I finally finished up that Jar. (Took forever) Great it lasts a long time. 
9 oz's is also a PLUS. 

I still need to try YAM to see if I want a back-up.  What do you think?

Imma pull out my Methi Set next.  I've had those things forever.  

And have never tried it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

Pulled out: "It's Perfectly Natural" Pumpkin Hair Butter. 

I still have several things from IPN left. SMH.

I'm going to try to use up most of that.  

But will try to hold on to my x1 Root Food and x1 Tea-Lightful.


----------



## Brownie518

I have a LOT of IPN still...I even still have two jars of the Replenish, that first prepoo treatment she had. 
Girl, I pulled out my last Enso shampoo. LOL. Love it!!! No sense hanging on to it. 

I like the Methi set. If that's on sale next time, I might get one.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518

I still have 'several' Enso Natural items. Several Lotions, A Cleansing Conditioner (which was my all time Fav Cleansing Conditioner) and maybe x2 DC'ers?

Same with IPN. I have several Lotions, the Molasses Rx, Mustard & Red Palm DC'er and a few other items. 

And also several Jasmine DC'ers.


Pfft. I ain't cryin' over that Nasty-Ackin' IPN.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

You ain't gettin' no Naturelle Grow?  Or Mr. Baby-Bubba-Bel-Nouvo?


----------



## Brownie518

@IDareT'sHair

Yeah, I will definitely be getting some Naturelle. I have a few 16 ouncers left right now. Two Herbal Blends, two Chamomile Burdock, and a Slippery Elm. I have two 8oz, Intense and Orange Hibiscus. I'll be getting at least two Mango Coconut DCs next time I order. I'll also want another hair oil and that Honey Nectar pomade or whatever it's called.

No Bel Nuovo. I have 2 16oz and an 8oz of the DC.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518 What were your thoughts on b.a.s.k.YAM? 

Am I going to want a back-up?

I have x1 16oz Bel Nouvo.  I was a little 'put out' by his Shipping times last sale, so I will probably pass.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

I'd like to have a few more things from The Pomade Shop too (if the Sale is decent).


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair

I love that YAM. I think I have one jar left of that. I usually use that in cooler months so I'll be pulling that out soon. It's a great treatment

I have a good Pomade Shop stash. I would get more of the Coffee conditioner and maybe try one of the Moist pomades. Have you tried the Herbal conditioner? I wonder if that is as moisturizing as the Coffee?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 

Good review of the YAM Thanks. 

I'll definitely pick up a back-up then (if the Sale is good).  I have not tried the Herbal or the Coffee yet.

Can't wait.  The Lino & the Ceramides both really get Great Reviews.  

Can't wait to try the Lino.  I didn't get the Ceramide one.  I should have gotten one of each. 

Was scurrd to fool with that Citrus Oil and didn't think about asking if I could get it w/o.


----------



## Brownie518

Yes, I've been seeing some great reviews for the Lino and the Cera. Next order I might try samples of each one. That Coffee conditioner is so moisturizing. You need to try that one!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

I also want some SSI?  The more my list shrank.....the Bigger it got!

Did you ever find that Riche?  Don't hear many reviews on that one.


----------



## DoDo

I'm about to try to get through this stash...I want to turn over a new leaf for 2014 .


----------



## IDareT'sHair

DoDo

Do you actually think you can do that between now & December 31st?  WOW!

I'll just try to use up 5-10 things by the end of the year.  If I can do that, I'll be doing something.


----------



## Lita

Rubbed some KeraVada coffee oil on my scalp & IPN pumpkin butter on the ends.,

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita

RavenSR Hi! The silk amino acid is really good,I put it in my mascara,keep my eyelashes nice,long...If you add it to your poo's,helps with shine & to strengthen.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## BranwenRosewood

Lita said:


> @RavenSR Hi! The silk amino acid is really good,I put it in my mascara,keep my eyelashes nice,long...If you add it to your poo's,helps with shine & to strengthen.
> 
> Happy Hair Growing!



Lita

I have put some in my mascara but I rarely use it because my current job is somewhat manual labor and it would be a waste. I'm thinking about putting it in a hair spritz since I rarely do protein treatments (I think my hair is low porosity).


----------



## Lita

RavenSR It will work very well in your spritz,make sure to have some vit e or grapseed oil,they are both good natural preservatives...Keep us posted.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## DoDo

IDareT'sHair said:


> DoDo
> 
> Do you actually think you can do that between now & December 31st?  WOW!
> 
> I'll just try to use up 5-10 things by the end of the year.  If I can do that, I'll be doing something.



I said I was going to try to go through "some" of my stash. Turning over a new leaf will be actually using stuff before I repurchase. Real talk, I probably have enough good products to last me a year. That means I just have to stop trying stuff until I at least make a real dent in my stash. I need some sulfur pomade though. Scalp health is important .

At any rate in 2014, I have got to do better. I'm glad this thread is here so I can feel encouraged.


----------



## SerjicalStrike

Aww man. Black Friday is coming up


----------



## Lita

IDareT'sHair Hi! I pulled out my IPN pumpkin when you mention it..I had it in my fall/winter stash...

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## natura87

Cowashed with my Nubian Heritage Cowash, followed that up with a Loreal Damage Erasing Balm. Knot Sauce as a leave in and detangler. Still havent figured out what to seal with.


----------



## natura87

Sealed with Darcy's Botanicals Tucuma Whip and Carol's Daughter hairbalm. Finished the  Tucuma Whip. Not a repurchase, its just okay.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@natura87 I got a DB Tucuma Whip recently on a Swap. 

I've purchased it once or twice before and really liked it. I'll have to see.

@Lita

Yeah, the Pumpkin Hair Butter with the Pumpkin Spice Hair Oil is definitely a nice No-Calorie Fall Treat. 

Smells good.


----------



## natura87

IDareT'sHair said:


> @natura87 I got a DB Tucuma Whip recently on a Swap.
> 
> I've purchased it once or twice before and really liked it. I'll have to see.
> 
> @Lita
> 
> Yeah, the Pumpkin Hair Butter with the Pumpkin Spice Hair Oil is definitely a nice No-Calorie Fall Treat.
> 
> Smells good.



Its good its just....nothing to scream and shout about. Iwould repurchase if it was on sale...but I'm not rushing to buy it again.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

natura87

True.  That's why I was happy to get it on a "Swap".  

I would love to have the Eucalyptus & Mint Scalp Butter.

Will get it from AveYou if there is a Sale.  Or DB if it's 15%+


----------



## Beamodel

Did a HOT with Keravada Brahmi oil
DC with HH Pink Grapefruit

My hair is feeling soft and silky


----------



## Ltown

Hello ladies!
Lita, IDareT'sHair, I don't see either you having a small BF list if there is a good sale 30%+ that won't stop me either 

I don't have a solid BF list yet but I'm growing away from the HV red tea moisturizer, will use the green butter.  I'll be looking for conditioner/butter sale.

Ms. T, I seen HV methi posted as having fenugreek, but I don't see it in the ingredient or is it in there another name? 

SerjicalStrike, how is living  VA going for you now?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Ltown Methi is the _Official Name _for Fenugreek. They are both the same thing.

It's good Green Tea is working for you.


----------



## Ltown

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Ltown Methi is the _Official Name _for Fenugreek. They are both the same thing.
> 
> It's good Green Tea is working for you.


 
IDareT'sHair, that I know but didn't see any fenugreek actually in it  but I actually assume the name methi for this conditioner was for stimulating like menthol


----------



## Ltown

IDareT'sHair, I was just on HV twitter did you know they had in your box $25 or more? everyone has facebook/twitter, instrag.....


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ltown said:


> *that I know but didn't see any fenugreek actually in it but I actually assume the name methi* for this conditioner was for stimulating like menthol


 

Ltown

The Hindi name for Fenugreek is METHI.  So, I don't know what you're talking about?


----------



## Beamodel

HH caramel frapp smells so delish.


----------



## Lita

IDareT'sHair said:


> @natura87 I got a DB Tucuma Whip recently on a Swap.
> 
> I've purchased it once or twice before and really liked it. I'll have to see.
> 
> @Lita
> 
> Yeah, the Pumpkin Hair Butter with the Pumpkin Spice Hair Oil is definitely a nice No-Calorie Fall Treat.
> 
> Smells good.



IDareT'sHair I know,keep smelling my hair..lol..I want to eat something sweet now..lol.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita

Ltown My list has gone down a lot..lol..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Ltown

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Ltown
> 
> The Hindi name for Fenugreek is METHI. So, I don't know what you're talking about?


 
IDareT'sHair, methi doesn't mean fenugreek in HV product:


Fragrance FREE: PinYin Leaf (Black Tea) Water, Camellia Sinensis Leaf (Green Tea) Water, Anthemis Nobilis (Chamomile) Flower Water, Cetyl Alcohol, Stearyl Alcohol, Stearalkonium Chloride, Dimethyl Stearamine, Lactic Acid, Hydrolyzed Soy Protein, Hydrolyzed Wheat Protein, Sea Kelp Leaf Powder, Tocopherol (Vitamin E), Pantothenic acid (Vitamin B5), Germall Plus. 16oz
Step 2 Serum Ingredients:
Aloe barbadensis (Aloe Vera Juice) Water, Cetyl Alcohol, Stearyl Alcohol, Stearalkonium Chloride, Dimethyl Stearamine, Lactic Acid, Marine Collagen, Vegetable Glycerin, Coconut Oil, Vitamin E, Vitamin B5, Germall Plus, Light Fragrance.16oz.​


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ltown

Oh, Okay.....I see what you mean.  

I didn't understand where you were going with it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel
'
I didn't know you could use Pink Lemon Berry as a DC'er too?


----------



## Ltown

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Ltown
> 
> Oh, Okay.....I see what you mean.
> 
> I didn't understand where you were going with it.


 
IDareT'sHair, I ask you because you know your stuff I never used it and it looks good as a protein conditioner, I was just wondering about fenugreek in it. I ordered the powder, than found it dirt cheap at Indian store. I want to use it for maybe reducing my grays naturally too. 
I may put this methi on my BF list i need conditioners. thanks!


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair

I've never tried pink lemon berry as a DC


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Beamodel I thought I read in the _Weekend Hair Plans_ you used it as a DC'er? Maybe you meant Pink Grapefruit?

@Ltown

I have x2 of the Sets. Haven't tried it. Will be trying it within the next week or so.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair

Lol, girl let me go edit that post before someone tries that, lol. Thanks for the catch.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Beamodel

Hmpf. I was gone try it!,,,,,

I have a bottle of that she sent me as a "Tester"


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair

Lol. Try it but not in that way lol. I love pink lemon berry mimosa. I'm torn between that and soft coconut


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel'

I have 'Testers' of both of those (PLBM & SCM).  

But I did buy the Moisture Riser (I think that's been discontinued already hasn't it?


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair

I never tried the moisture riser one. Always wanted to but never hot around to it bc I was so hooked on the other two. Those are my HG Leave in's/moisturizers


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Beamodel

Interesting. I hope to get around to those in the Spring. 

I should stick that Moisture Riser in the Fridge.

Right now I'm hooked on Oils, Pomades, Cremes & Butters.  

I'll get back around to lotions.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Beamodel'
> 
> I have 'Testers' of both of those (PLBM & SCM).
> 
> But I did buy the Moisture Riser (I think that's been discontinued already hasn't it?



IDareT'sHair

Moisture Riser was discontinued? I love that stuff. Very moisturizing  But that's okay. Soft Coconut Marshmallows, Carrot Cake, and Espressoself make up for it   I need a new SCM. I should have gotten one during the splash40


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518

No, I don't know if it was? I was thinking it was? I haven't kept up with Hairitage like you PJ's have.

I'm looking at some CC's Naturals even though it's not on my list. 

I'd like to have the Hibiscus Whipped Butter & the Horsetail Butter. I wonder how much Shipping is?

Wonder if they'll have BF? I need to add them to my list.*doing that now*


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

Gurl....Ain't no thing but a Chicken Wang.  SPLASH40 is still going on!

Gone  Get Your SCM On!oke:


----------



## Lita

IDareT'sHair CC Naturals is having a sale..I sent them a pm....You know how we do,inquire early..lol...

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair
Brownie518

The Moisture Riser is still available. It's listed on her site.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Lita

Thank You So Much Ms. Lita! 

They are definitely on my list. (which, by the way, keeps growing) I want you to know.....


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> No, I don't know if it was? I was thinking it was? I haven't kept up with Hairitage *like you PJ's have*.
> 
> I'm looking at some CC's Naturals even though it's not on my list.
> 
> I'd like to have the Hibiscus Whipped Butter & the Horsetail Butter. I wonder how much Shipping is?
> 
> Wonder if they'll have BF? I need to add them to my list.*doing that now*


IDareT'sHair

 at big blue bolded  umm hmmmmm

I haven't looked at CCs in a while...SPLASH40 is still on???????


----------



## Lita

IDareT'sHair Anytime...A pj gotta get her sale on..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Beamodel

Brownie518

HH had posted on Facebook that the sale was over on Friday but today I purchased back ups: 

Pink Lemon Berry
Cake Batter
Soft Coconut


----------



## Brownie518

Beamodel said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> HH had posted on Facebook that the sale was over on Friday but today I purchased back ups:
> 
> Pink Lemon Berry
> Cake Batter
> Soft Coconut


Beamodel

 Nice. I hope I can get one in real quick...


----------



## Lita

IDareT'sHair Brownie518 CC naturals shipping is like $6.50

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Brownie518

Lita said:


> @IDareT'sHair @Brownie518 CC naturals shipping is like $6.50
> 
> Happy Hair Growing!



Yeah, I thought I remembered it being not too unreasonable.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Lita
> 
> Thank You So Much Ms. Lita!
> 
> They are definitely on my list. (*which, by the way, keeps growing)* I want you to know.....




IDareT'sHair

I'm shocked at the bolded!!!  I thought you said you were knockin out a lot of BF stuff with the sales that have been going on?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518

Well see....it's like this 

Every time I cross something off, something else ends up on it.

Like CC's Naturals has ended up on the list (when it wasn't before). So, I am picking up a lot of add-ons.


----------



## Lita

Just spritz with Blue Roze Coco Amla/Brahmi mist cream...I like how it makes my scalp/roots feel..Smells good too.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita

CC Naturals-Shipped.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair, i got  my package thank you. you know ive been using the heck out of that elucence since i got it lol. i needed that moisture. and i forgot how amazing that stuff smells


----------



## Ltown

Hi ladies!
HH was on FB saying she can't tell anyone when their order was going to be mailed i think i ordered something?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Lita  Pffftt.  I didn't know you got anything from CC's Naturals.  *i'm jelly*

chebaby  Glad your package arrived.

Ltown  I haven't heard a thing about my HH order.  Oh well, I guess I'll see it when I see it.


----------



## Ltown

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Lita Pffftt. I didn't know you got anything from CC's Naturals. *i'm jelly*
> 
> @chebaby Glad your package arrived.
> 
> @Ltown I haven't heard a thing about my HH order. Oh well, I guess I'll see it when I see it.


IDareT'sHair, i guess that sale was big. Here is her post.


*Hairitage Hydration
*

*Hi again. Hope everyone's day is going great so far. I am really super durper busy but I have 
I've been getting a ton of emails and I'm trying to answer them so I just wanted a answer some FAQs really quick. If you email me today, I promise you I'm not ignoring you, I'm just trying to get yall suff of to yall so your hair can be hydrated and look fab in a hurry. 

1. Sorry I cannot tell you where your order is at on the list. I had like 400 orders on the 6th, and I can count all that, but I assure you that it will be shipped out as soon as I get to it. 

*


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ltown

Hmpf. 

Now, I wish I wouldn't have ordered anything.  I coulda' bought something else from someplace else.

Thanks Girl.


----------



## Lita

IDareT'sHair I ordered the Rice Pudding leave-in..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I got a shipping notice from Hairitage Hydrations. 

But I only ordered x2 things, so maybe since it's small she went on & knocked it [email protected]Ltown

@Lita I want to try that Rice Pudding too. I looked at that, but didn't add it to my list.


----------



## Lita

IDareT'sHair You know I'm going to give a review..CC Naturals...,

*The lavender leave-in is really good..Bout time for me to pull it out.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Ltown

IDareT'sHair said:


> I got a shipping notice from Hairitage Hydrations.
> 
> But I only ordered x2 things, so maybe since it's small she went on & knocked it [email protected]Ltown
> 
> @Lita I want to try that Rice Pudding too. I looked at that, but didn't add it to my list.


 
IDareT'sHair, i just got home and have my HH package no emails or confirmation so i guess you'll have to just watch out. I only ordered 2 small things too.


----------



## Ltown

IDareT'sHair, another HH update she's sending samples out on orders from the 6th!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ltown  Thanks LT!  I probably won't get any for such a small order

chebaby  Hi Che!


----------



## chebaby

hey T
whats going on?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@chebaby

Chillin'. Just applied some of the Veda family's products.

KeraVada Hair Butter on Hair and Afroveda's Shikakai on Scalp.

Now them Veda's got a Cousin.  What you doing?


----------



## Ltown

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Ltown Thanks LT! I probably won't get any for such a small order
> 
> @chebaby Hi Che!


 
IDareT'sHair, you don't order small I only ordered spout and castor oil 4oz and got a sample of tutti frutti honey butter


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Chillin'. Just applied some of the Veda family's products.
> 
> KeraVada Hair Butter on Hair and Afroveda's Shikakai on Scalp.
> 
> Now them Veda's got a Cousin. What you doing?


 you all veda'd out

im just waiting for my hair to dry. ive been having good hair days ever since i went back to moisture, moisture, moisture.
cant wait until my hair gets long enough to bun again so i can start using my buttas


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Ltown I only got 4 oz Sprout and a Carrot Icing/Frosting.

@chebaby Glad your Hair is back on track and feelin' all good and moisturized.

Here's to Good Hair Days!  *cheers*

Yeah Girl.....I'm Veda'ed Up!


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Ltown I only got 4 oz Sprout and a Carrot Icing/Frosting.
> 
> @chebaby Glad your Hair is back on track and feelin' all good and moisturized.
> 
> Here's to Good Hair Days! *cheers*
> 
> Yeah Girl.....I'm Veda'ed Up!


 thanx girl, im soooo glad its back to normal now.

what buttas you pulled out for the winter?
i have to live through you since i have no need for buttas right now


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

All the Butta's are on deck right about now.

Right now I'm using KeraVada's Butta.  I have errbody's butta' ret-to-go!  

From HV, AV, SSI, Claudie, The Pomade Shop, Bel Nouvo, Naturelle Grow, QB Apakrkmddkskwekti (butter - thanks again) Hairitage Hydrations, LACE Naturals, Ynobe Shop, ButtersNBars.

Girl, errbody's butta is on stand-by!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

I normally do my Hair on Tuesdays.  Lately I've been doing it on Wednesdays & Saturdays.  

So, I guess tomorrow I will slap some DC'er on before work under my wig.  Come home & cowash it out.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> All the Butta's are on deck right about now.
> 
> Right now I'm using KeraVada's Butta. I have errbody's butta' ret-to-go!
> 
> From HV, AV, SSI, Claudie, The Pomade Shop, Bel Nouvo, Naturelle Grow, QB Apakrkmddkskwekti (butter - thanks again) Hairitage Hydrations, LACE Naturals, Ynobe Shop, ButtersNBars.
> 
> Girl, errbody's butta is on stand-by!


lol what a list

im looking forward to longer hair so i can slap on some naturalista juicy and put this hair in a bun.

my biggest issue with short hair is that for whatever reason i cant get second day hair and its a b!tch to co wash daily i cant believe i use to love cowashing daily lol. aint nobody got time.....

im in the awkward stage right now but whatever. im just keeping it moisturized.

im missing DM DCC. i want to buy some but i know i shouldnt. that weird jar i had last time was a big turn off.



IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> I normally do my Hair on Tuesdays. Lately I've been doing it on Wednesdays & Saturdays.
> 
> So, I guess tomorrow I will slap some DC'er on before work under my wig. Come home & cowash it out.


 all day conditioning


----------



## Lita

Spritz with Soultincals wrappers delight & sealed with BR pumpkin whipped butter.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## ChocolateTink

All the product junkies come here so I figured I would post this here.. lol

https://www.etsy.com/listing/162941324/bhaasvataa-oil-4-oz?ref=shop_home_active


IDareT'sHair Lita chebaby


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby  Hey Che!  I forgot about my KBN butter.  After I posted all dem buttas' I forgot about that one.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Lita 

Have you ever used/tried any products (via ETSY) from Cocoa Butter Sisters (Chas Melecio)? I love that Detangler! 

Now, I don't see them any more on ETSY. I google'd them and it looks like their site/products are gone.

That's what I get for keeping stuff in my Stash & not getting around to trying it. 

I hope they come back. Their site is still up on ETSY, but no products listed. 

So I convo'ed them. Hope they write me back.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby Hey Che! I forgot about my KBN butter. After I posted all dem buttas' I forgot about that one.


  hey girl. im surprised you forgot that one since i know you love it.

i was just looking at that etsy oil it looks and for only 3.99


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

Yeah, the Shipping is $3.99.  

Girl, you know you don't use no Oil all like that.....

We been killin' them oils tho' for real.  

And 30% off too....Shoot....


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Yeah, the Shipping is $3.99.
> 
> *Girl, you know you don't use no Oil all like that*.....
> 
> We been killin' them oils tho' for real.
> 
> And 30% off too....Shoot....


 you know how i do. buy it, give it away, buy it, sell it, buy it, keep it for years until i forgot i ever had it


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *you know how i do. buy it, give it away, buy it, sell it, buy it, keep it for years until i forgot i ever had it*


 
chebaby

Yup.  That's exactly how You Do It.....


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Hey divas. I received my HH and KV orders today. That coffee oil is strong I could barely smell the added fragrance.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl

I got mine today too (Pumpkin Spice). 

It is skrong. But it doesn't linger. I still want the Neem.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair That's good to know. I'll try it tonight. I want the nettle but I think I need to pause I have 8 oils from them already.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl

The Nettle is really nice.  And the Hibiscus is Excellent.  I want a back up of both.

Folks have been posting Mold issues with their Leave-In and/or Butters.  I don't know if you purchased any?


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair I didn't get any. That's really unfortunate. Was it just a bad batch?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl

That's what they said.  They said they try to keep their products to the purest sense, but in light of this, they have reformulated and will be using a preservative.

While mine does not have visible mold, I have noticed the scent is a little 'tart' in the one I opened to check.

So, I'll be sticking with Oil from now on (probably).


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Yup. That's exactly how You Do It.....


 girl its a mess


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

What's on your BF List?


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> What's on your BF List?


 most importantly, another 33oz of curl rehab.

everything else will be just stock up because im out of ALL my staples so i need SM purification, kbb mask, and naturalista juicy.


----------



## Lita

ChocolateTink said:


> All the product junkies come here so I figured I would post this here.. lol
> 
> https://www.etsy.com/listing/162941324/bhaasvataa-oil-4-oz?ref=shop_home_active
> 
> 
> IDareT'sHair Lita chebaby



ChocolateTink Hi! Yes,I use ther Rahsoul,Fennugreek & herbal powder...She shipps pretty fast...Give samples...I order from her other site,has more products..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

I'm still a little undecided on my list.


----------



## Lita

IDareT'sHair Hi! I never used coco butter sisters..I do remember them..A little while back.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Lita

Yeah. Thebomb.com 

Now I'm salty I didn't order more stuff from them.


----------



## Lita

IDareT'sHair I know,hate when that's happens..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Lita @curlyhersheygirl @Brownie518 @Ltown

LACE Naturals is having a Birthday Sale starts Midnight (CST) on October 18th and will only be for that day.

She didn't say what the discount would be or if there would be a Code.  If it's a decent Sale, I'll get my x2 Supreme Butters.  

Although I want another Bramhi DC'er.  I'll have to think on that.


----------



## Lita

IDareT'sHair I dont need anything from Lace at this time,unless I get another Brahmi Root Dc Mask...

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Lita

That's what I'm thinking about.  I want x2 Butters, but I may get x1 Butter and x1 DC'er?

I need to see the discount 1st.


----------



## Lita

IDareT'sHair Hopefully its a good discount too..I would like to try Lace butter.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Lita

That Supreme Butter is all that.

I see curlyhersheygirl has been loving the More Moisture.

And you with the Bramhi.  I still haven't tried mine.


----------



## Beamodel

Used up HH Pink Grapefruit DC. One back up. Will repurchase. Used Kizuri Chocolate DC on my ends. Sitting under my therapy wrap now.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel

I still need to pull out my Kizuri.  I need to put that into Rotation.  SOON.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I almost finished up my Ynobe Green Tea & Moringa DC'er.  Beamodel it reminds me a lot of Nature's Ego.

I need to finish that one up too.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair

I'm still loving that Kizuri DC. Guess what I used right before I DC'd with HH (Natures Ego). 

I had gave it to a friend and she gave it bck. I needed a lil shot of protein so I used it. I have prob one more application left.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel

I pulled it out to use today and ended up using Hydratherma Naturals Amino Protein DC'er instead.

I'll get through that jar of Nature's Ego before the end of the year.  

Maybe I'll try to use it on Saturday.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair

How many times have you tried it do far? Do you like it? It's ok to me. Not bad, not great, just ok. I don't think I will repurchase it though. I like other things better.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Beamodel

Maybe twice? I agree. A lot of things are better.

I put it on the same level with Ynobe's Green Tea. 

And it's pricey even though it's 12oz.

Okay....Imma stop clownin'. It's okay

*not a repurchase


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair

Lol agreed. 

I'm still trying to figure out what I will get for Black Friday. HH has me stocked due to her most recent sales. I've been over stocked on HV. I only have two DC's from SD but I doubt she will have a sale. If she does it will only be 10% lol. 

I know I want to try Vanilla Whiskey but that's about it. I hear great reviews but so far my hair has only like the YAM from the BASK line.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Beamodel

I hope my Hairitage comes soon. (I need a package) and that's all I have coming right now.

I still have not got my Nature's Blessings (Grease). I had to sign for it and the P.O. hasn't brought it back yet.

I will be calling the Post Office in the a.m.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel said:


> *I doubt she will have a sale. If she does it will only be 10% lol.*


 
@Beamodel

........ #hotmess


----------



## Lita

Just spritz with Soultincals sorell mist & BR pumpkin towards the ends,sealed with GOW poppie seed oil....Hair pined up,satin scarf to cover.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel

Yeah, I need to tighten up my list.  I 'plan' on getting quite a few things, but that is all contingent on the discounts.

And I wanna use up some stuff too before then.

If Hairitage comes through with that For'tay,  I'll get a coupla' thangs.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Lita

All that sounds good.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Beamodel ........ #hotmess



You know I had to go there IDareT'sHair lol


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Beamodel

pitiful.com


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair

Girl Devon want that money so I'm sure she will have that fourty for BF.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel

I gotta get my list together and try real hard NOT to buy any oils.  

Well, I take that back.  

I do want x2 AV Shikakai Oils. (if the price is right)

Love.that.oil.

I wanted some SD's Nourish, but I don't think I'm doing any 10% Sales this BF.

*i had to go there too*


----------



## Lita

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Lita
> 
> All that sounds good.



IDareT'sHair Yes & it smells good too..Like fall...Beamodel HH does the 40%,I will be stocking up.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Beamodel

I'd get:
Dark Honey Cleanser
Espressoself
Sprout
Honey Hash
Grapefruit
??????????


----------



## HanaKuroi

I always read the title of this thread as use 1 buy 5. 





 that is what it should really be called. 



Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Beamodel  I'd get: Dark Honey Cleanser Espressoself Sprout Honey Hash Grapefruit ??????????



IDareT'sHair 

She sent me a dark honey with my most recent purchase. I love that cleanser. Along with HV Creme rinse too. Girl I don't know wht I'm getting.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel

I'll be keeping my eye out to see what you Ladies are getting & then get what you all get.


----------



## Lita

HanaKuroi said:


> I always read the title of this thread as use 1 buy 5.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that is what it should really be called.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using LHCF



HanaKuroi Lol..I know,,I laugh so hard @ ^^^..lol.,We like keeping products in Our stash,just in case,items get discontinued., Yep!

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> curlyhersheygirl  That's what they said.  They said they try to keep their products to the purest sense, but in light of this, they have reformulated and will be using a preservative.  While mine does not have visible mold, I have noticed the scent is a little 'tart' in the one I opened to check.  So, I'll be sticking with Oil from now on (probably).



IDareT'sHair I guess I'll stick with the oils as well at least until they get the formula right.


----------



## DoDo

How long is HH's shipping time? I feel like I have been waiting at least two weeks. I hit up her site the first day of the splash40 sale.


----------



## Lita

DoDo Hi! Sometimes it can be a couple of days,but during a sale,maybe a week 1/2..

*People really jumped on that 40%

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita

My Swansons-shipped

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Still waiting on the P.O. to deliver my Nature's Blessings.  5-Pack

I had to sign for it. I did that and I'm still waiting on them to bring it back.

I just called the P.O. today to see what's up. I needs me a package. 

Wish it was something more/better.....but I'll take what I can get. (for now).

I'm hoping LACE's Sale will be good.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My Hairitage Hydrations came today.

Still no Nature's Blessings. I am getting ticked about that.

Will be calling the P.O. again 1st in the a.m.


----------



## Lita

HH-shipped

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Brownie518

Hey, ya'll...so, mold in the leave in, huh? I just checked mine...all good. 

I just put some KeraVada Pomade on my scalp. My crown is a bit drier than usual lately so I've been babying it. My KV oils are a little firm right now.Gotta warm them up some. I actually found my Warm Vanilla Amla Brahmi Fenugreek oil today. I forgot I had that one so I'll have two backups once I finish this bottle, probably by next week. Been killin it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518

I meant to grab my Coffee and grabbed Afroveda's Burdock Root instead. So used that.

Oh, Hi Ms. B!

Girl....Can you still beweave I haven't gotten that Nature's Blessing yet? 

My neighbor just called and said he has a package that came for me.

Hopefully it's that. He's going to leave it on my Porch.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My Nature's Blessing is here.  My neighbors had it.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> I meant to grab my Coffee and grabbed Afroveda's Burdock Root instead. So used that.
> 
> Oh, Hi Ms. B!
> 
> Girl....Can you still beweave I haven't gotten that Nature's Blessing yet?
> 
> My neighbor just called and said he has a package that came for me.
> 
> Hopefully it's that. He's going to leave it on my Porch.


IDareT'sHair

I was going to ask you how long it's been since you ordered that 

You need to put that HH Carrot Cake on your list.  I am runnin through mine. My niece is coming up from down South tomorrow so I might give her one, maybe. We'll see...I'll be getting at least two more on BF.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

How's that BF list coming?  I'm still fine-tuning mine.  

I know I'll knock off my LACE Naturals if her B-Day Sale is good tomorrow.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *I was going to ask you how long it's been since you ordered that *
> 
> *You need to put that HH Carrot Cake on your list.*  I am runnin through mine. My niece is coming up from down South tomorrow so I might give her one, maybe. We'll see...I'll be getting at least two more on BF.


 
Brownie518

It's been hung up since last Saturday here at my Local P.O. 

It didn't take long to get here, it just took long to have it delivered.

I got the Carrot Cake.  My Hairitage came today. 

That was part of my order.  *haven't smelled it yet*

I got that Nature's Blessing for my Niece when she comes up to do my hair next week.  

I'll give her x2 jars and hold the other one for when she comes back. 

She always wants to take some products home with her.  Hmpf.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair

It's coming along. I know pretty much what I'll be getting. Nothing new for me, I don't think. I've been going through stuff to see exactly what I have. I definitely will need some Naturelle and Claudie's.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518

I want:
b.a.s.k.
CC's Naturals
Hairveda
Afroveda
Claudie
Naturelle Grow
Komaza
Darcy's
SheScentIt
Pomade Shop
Liquid Gold
Hydratherma Naturals


----------



## Brownie518

I'm glad the Carrot Cake will be in a jar. That way I know I'll get every last bit out. 

I'm going to give my niece some Sprout, Carrot Cake, Jar of Joe, Marie Dean Oil, BV Smoothie, and maybe some HH Tutti Frutti Honey Butter. Oh, and maybe some HH Green Energy also. I need to find my Green Tea Time.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

I don't know what I'll give mine other than the Nature's Blessing.  

I have x2 Essence Magazines (I got a Free Subscription from KBN, I think)? Some Shower Gel.

And maybe a Scarf (Head Rag) or something.  I just got 3 new ones from Target.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

Lemme go look, smell, feel my Carrot Icing/Frosting stuff.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> I want:
> b.a.s.k.
> CC's Naturals
> Hairveda
> Afroveda
> Claudie
> Naturelle Grow
> Komaza
> Darcy's
> SheScentIt
> Pomade Shop
> Liquid Gold
> Hydratherma Naturals



 Nice list....here is mine

Hairveda
Claudie's
Naturelle Grow
Silk Dreams
KeraVada
Hydratherma Naturals
Shi Naturals

I might get more Whiskey and maybe YAM from b.a.s.k. I have about 6 Pomades from Pomade Shop so I definitely won't need any of that. 

I have been tearing up Claudie's Moisturizing Quinoa Coffee pomade lately  I'll be getting two of those next sale.


----------



## Brownie518

I don't know what it is but that Carrot Cake does me right!! I only use it on dry hair but it has crazy slip. My comb glides through. She better not discontinue it or change it...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

Gurl....Now I see what ya'll meant about the Carrot Cake Frosting!

It smells sooooooooooooo Delicious


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

Okay, So, maybe I'll get: 
8oz Carrot Frosting
Espressoself


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518

I don't _really_ need anything from Claudie, but I'll still get something. (That's why she's still on the list).

Same with Hairveda.  They gets that Honorary Monnee...just because


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> Okay, So, maybe I'll get:
> 8oz Carrot Frosting
> Espressoself


IDareT'sHair

That Espressoself is nice, too!  And the Cake Batter. Devon is killin me right now! LOL. 

Oh, if Kreyolessence has a sale, I'll be getting more Haitian Castor Oil.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

I love that HBCO too.  That's some good stuff right there.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

My 'Goal' is to not buy any oil.  I would love to have some SD's Nourish.  

But....um.....I need to see what they talmbout.

Speaking of Oil:  Finished up x1 Kizuri Beauty Nourish Hair Oil (no back ups).


----------



## Brownie518

I haven't been buying too much lately. Just the HH and SD orders, really. So, I'm working on using up...right now I'm working on Herbal Blends, Chamomile Burdock, AV Methika oil, Marguerite's Magic, and trying to clear out some of these leave ins/pomades/moisturizers I have here.

I finished up 16oz BV Smoothie, 8oz NG Orange Hibiscus DC, 2oz Jar of Joe, Soultanicals Wrappers Delight, and my Nature's Bounty Hair Skin Nail vits. For backups, I have 4 more 8oz BV Smoothies, 3 more Jars of Joe in 4oz, and more vits. But...I found a 16oz NG Marshmallow DC, that KeraVada oil, some HTN Follicle Booster, and that JBCO we use, the Mango Lime one.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> I love that HBCO too.  That's some good stuff right there.



 It sure is. My sister wants some of mine. I'm going to give her 4oz and some KeraVada, too.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

I love that HBCO.  You're a nice Sis.


----------



## Lita

No more-
*Shi Naturals-edge oil
*Natural Grow-Aloe Dc
*Natural Grow-Honey pomade
*Camille Rose-Twist butter
*Camille Rose-Alga Dc
*Camille Rose-Moisture hair milk

All gone^^^^No back-up..No repurchase.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Lita

Good Job Ms. Lita!  

You knocked a lot of stuff out and put on a Non-Repurchase list.

Good Job.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Lita said:


> No more-
> *Shi Naturals-edge oil
> *Natural Grow-Aloe Dc
> **Natural Grow-Honey pomade*
> *Camille Rose-Twist butter
> **Camille Rose-Alga Dc*
> *Camille Rose-Moisture hair milk
> 
> All gone^^^^No back-up..No repurchase.
> 
> Happy Hair Growing!


 
Lita

These are on my Repurchase List

I have x2 or x3 NG Honey Pomade *staple*
I have x1 CR Algae DC'er (will repurchase whenever I open & finish up)


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Lita

Waiting on LACE to list their Sale.  She said 10.18 Midnight (CST) when she sends out the info.erplexed

I'll either get x1 16oz Supreme Butter (Tropical Coconut) or x2 8oz (various scents).

Still undecided on the Bramhi because I have x2 unopened.


----------



## Lita

IDareT'sHair Thank You! I'm only keeping the best of the best on the list..Yep.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Lita

I'm waiting to hear about CC's Naturals Rice Bran Lotion.  I want that along with the Horsetail Butter & the Hibiscus Butter.  

But I'll wait for your review (and the Sale) before I order anything.


----------



## Lita

IDareT'sHair I've been waiting for Lace to give a code all day,don't think I want anything now.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Lita

She said Midnight CST.


----------



## Lita

IDareT'sHair When CC Rice pudding comes in,I'll give it a try & review.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Lita 

What I like about CC's Rice Pudding, is that you can use it as a DC'er too (supposedly).

Go to Hits OR Miss Thread.


----------



## Lita

IDareT'sHair The same with CC's hibiscus leave-in/Lavender leave-in,you can use them to Dc,I only use them as leave/in's..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Lita

I have x2 Hibiscus Lotions.  I haven't used it yet tho'.


----------



## Lita

IDareT'sHair Girl,you need to try CC's hibiscus..It's really nice..I use it as a leave-in..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Lita

I have only heard good things about it.  Can't wait to try it.


----------



## Lita

IDareT'sHair When you do,give a review.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Lita

Still fine-tuning my list.


----------



## Lita

Lace Naturals Birthday Sale 'one day only'-spende 30$ get 25% off till Friday 11:59pm..Code-LACEBDAY

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Beamodel

Ummmmm what happened to Kizuri Beauty. I no longer see them on etsy! Do you now just purchase from her regular site?

I wasn't looking for anything, just wanted to read reviews from previous purchasers.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel

Yes, the last order I placed a couple weeks ago, I placed it directly from her site.

Sale 20% over $20.00 Code = SAVE20


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Need to look at LACE & SSI.  Not liking that I have to spend a certain amount.  

I might just do Curlmart 20% and $5 Shipping instead.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Welp....I made up various Carts from SSI to LACE to Curlmart, and didn't check out with any Goodies!

Who knows, I may sit this one out.


----------



## Lita

Beija Flor Naturals-Flash sale till Sunday 15%..Code-FALLTASTIC 

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Lita

Hey Girl!  

You gettin' anything?


----------



## Lita

IDareT'sHair Hi! I don't know yet..What are you getting?

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Lita

Don't look like I'm getting any thing.  I don't like having to spend a 'certain' amount.  

I want x2 Supreme Butters which = $28.00.  Not $30!erplexed

SSI's shipping is too high.  Ate up my little discount.  I wanted x2 of the new Berry Buttercreme Frostings. *new*


----------



## Lita

IDareT'sHair I was going to get some SSI..How much is the shipping?

*Im doing a pre with LN Ayurvedic oil.,

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Lita

I had x2 of the 'new' Butters and the durn shipping was $7.95


----------



## natura87

Its taking everything in me not to buy something and actually use stuff up. All these little companies that Ive wanted to buy from are having sales!!

Whhyyyyy!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

natura87

It's that time of year Natura.  What you gone do?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel

Girl, I am trying to hold out until BF (but I honestly don't think I can). 

I am ready to hit PayNah on CC's Naturals.

I shouldn't because I know they will be having a BF Sale.  

I need to talk myself off the PayNah Ledge right about now.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Hey divas I see all these folks having sales. I think I'll wait for BF to get bigger discounts.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair

Lol, T you can do it... I feel like buying something but nothing is appealing to me. I'm loaded on HH. & HV. Arrrg


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl 

Are you getting your SSI Coconut Sorbet or are you going to wait it out and see what she does BF?

@Beamodel 

Imma try to make it. Maybe not until BF, but until I can get a discount that makes sense.


----------



## natura87

IDareT'sHair said:


> natura87
> 
> It's that time of year Natura.  What you gone do?



Nothing.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair Those sales aren't very tempting especially with BF around the corner. I'll wait until then especially since I may be hauling


----------



## Lita

IDareT'sHair Sorry,but SSI shipping..Not me..I'll pass.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Ltown

Hi ladies!

I ordered once from lace don't remember what i used.  IDareT'sHair do you recall if SSI have anything more than 20% sales? I want some okra but like Lits said shipping ain't good.

We should see some advertisements in 2 weeks for BF, i do recall some vendors posting sale late last year.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Ltown SSI had 30% off last BF


----------



## Lita

Wash/Dc...Cream & Coco CoMallow wash,rinsed with HH honey hash,Fennugreek/Goat Milk Mask Dc 1hr,washed out with AV coconut con,Rinsed with AV Ashilli Amla raspberry con,CC Naturals Rice Pudding leave-in,Siamese Twist Henna Raspberry  Moisturizing Cream & applied KV Brahmi oil on my scalp...Hair is strong/full/soft...Smells good too...Air drying.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ltown

30% like Ms. Curly curlyhersheygirl said


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Lita

Mernin' Ms. Lady! I am getting ready to start on mine. 

I'll cowash this KeraVada Coffee Oil out with HV's Moist 24/7. 

Then I'll do a quick Protein Rx with Claudie's Renew Protein under dryer.

Then I'll Steam with Nature's Ego Avocado DC'er. Use HV's ACV Rinse and my Chas Melecio Banana Detangler Leave-In and a little Marie Dean Baobab Oil. 

After it dries, Kizuri Olive & Shea Moisture Crème (Jar).

Gotta have a Cup of Tea 1st tho'


----------



## Lita

IDareT'sHair Mernin,sounds like your going to have a nice wash day..Glad mine is over..

*CC Naturals rice pudding is really good..Thick creamy texture 'glad they sent a pump',soaks in your hair,detangles,so this works well as a co/wash & rinse out too..Gave my hair some extra curls/waves,smells like rice pudding cake,but doesn't linger.,,This product is very rich.

Next I will use it as a Dc.,,So far,my hair/scalp responding well to it..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Lita

Girl.....Last night I was {this}close to hittin' PayNah on some CC's Naturals....it was calling my name.

Have you tried the Flax Seed Butter, Horsetail or Hibiscus?  

I read some reviews on the Flax Seed Butter but forgot what they were. erplexed

I don't want no hard mess.  I want it to look just like the pitchas!


----------



## Lita

IDareT'sHair I think you will like this Rice Pudding..I didn't hav to seal with an oil..I just used my KV on my scalp...The hibiscus is really good too..Think your going to like that as well.,,Butter,fluffy...

Never tried the flax stuff,,

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Lita

Oh, well I betta' leave that 'Flax Stuff' alone then.

*scratches it off list*


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Lita

Where you go?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Finished up:
x1 Ynobe Green Tea (no back ups - won't repurchase)
x1 Ynobe Amala & Nettle (x1 back up and a repurchase)


----------



## felic1

Congratulations on going back to work federal employees! I know you are happy and I am glad for you!


----------



## Lita

IDareT'sHair Hey! I went to eat some lunch..Have an investment meeting later..Dont want my tummy making noise..lol...

*The NEW batch of KV souffle came & it's nice creamy,good ingredients too..
I rubbed some on my ends,elbows & feet..I like it.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita

IDareT'sHair said:


> Finished up:
> x1 Ynobe Green Tea (no back ups - won't repurchase)
> x1 Ynobe Amala & Nettle (x1 back up and a repurchase)



IDareT'sHair I see you have a no repurchase list starting.,,No more Ynobe green tea.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Lita said:


> *I rubbed some on my ends,elbows & feet..I like it.*
> 
> Happy Hair Growing!


 
Lita


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Lita

Oh Yeah....I definitely got a repurchase list.


----------



## Lita

IDareT'sHair said:


> Lita



IDareT'sHair You know how I do...lol..Ain't Nonthing better then a product that can multi task...

*I have two list..Non repurchase & Repurchase..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Lita said:


> **I have two list..Non repurchase & Repurchase..*
> 
> Happy Hair Growing!


 
Lita

I know you do.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Lita

Well...I made it without getting any LACE or SSI this weekend. 

The minimum purchase requirement on both was a 'slight' turn-off.

Couldn't think of anything I wanted from CM (this time). I was just making Carts just to be makin' 'em.


----------



## Lita

IDareT'sHair I make carts too..lol..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Lita

I was locked & loaded on that CC's Cart last night. 

I wanted to hit PayNah so bad.....


----------



## Lita

IDareT'sHair I know..BF will be here soon & you can hit pay nah for CC naturals..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Lita

Yeah, I was going over my list. (Again) 

There's a lot on there that will not make the cut.

Shipping is another factor.


----------



## Lita

IDareT'sHair Not only shipping,but restrictions..ex spend $50 & get 20% off..That aint no sale..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Lita said:


> Not only shipping,but *restrictions..ex spend $50 & get 20% off..That aint no sale..*
> 
> Happy Hair Growing!


 
@Lita

You are right. That's worst than shipping.

I'll be sitting a lot of those out this year.  

I hope a lot of folks don't try that mess.

But I think we'll be seeing a lot of them kinda games.


----------



## natura87

I really like the Knot Sauce.

This is a problem.

I will need to watch Soultanicals and see if she improves her shipping issues. I will wait a few months- so maybe around February if she has a Valentines sale. I have only really tried the Knot Sauce and I really like it, so I hope the other stuff is good too. If it all works out I will do a huge haul when she has a 30 or 40 percent off sale, during which I would just grab the new Salon sizes (32 ounces) and other stuff I havent tried.

I have been wearing my hair in an old twistout for a few days, I am not even sure when I twisted it. My hair is still soft and I can honestly get a few more days out of it but I want to wash it this weekend.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@natura87

She just sent out another correspondence yesterday saying, they're revamping, working on shipping times, hiring more staff.

Yada, Yada, Yada.......  So I expect things to 'improve'


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair

I didn't want to high jack the HH thread. But I was debating if I should get another KV oil while that 30% is still good. I was gonna get the fenugreek in cotton candy. I don't use oil much except for HOT.  And light ones to seal. But I like the Brahmi one.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Duplicate Post......................


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel

You should. 

Fenugreek is really light like Bramhi.  And Cotton Candy smells good.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel

Hibiscus is good too.....


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel

How's the "Research" going on the Shampoo Bars?


----------



## Beamodel

Idare'shair

I might try bobeam shampoo bars. I had like cream and coco bar but it molded on me quickly


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel said:


> *I might try bobeam shampoo bars.* I had like cream and coco bar but it molded on me quickly


 
Beamodel

I swear we must share the same Brain........

I was just going to post you should try BoBeam.  I hear they have GREAT Shampoo Bars.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair

I might get them and vanilla whiskey from sage.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Beamodel

You got a lot of good options too!

Hairveda
Oyin
Chagrin Valley
Afroveda
Hairitage
CC's Naturals
Anita Grant

We can find some Shampoo Bars!

Is Sage having a Sale????


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair

No, sage isn't having a sale. I don't think I want many things for Blk Friday and Sage has the vanilla whiskey and bobeam.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel

Smart. 

It's best to get stuff from 1 place if possible.  I was over looking at Komaza.

I want somebody to have a 'decent' Sale before BF


----------



## Beamodel

Idatet'shair

Lol. Girl I don't need anything. I'm just looking and wanting lol.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Beamodel

I know all about Looking & Wanting......And NOT Needing. 

Yep. Imma expert on that right there.

I'm still shooting for 10-15 products down by the end of the year.

I think I can get there.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I'm kinda likin' KeraVada's Oil a little bit better than Afroveda's....SMH 

Which is bad because I really love AV's Oil(s).

The only one they haven't topped (for me) yet is Afroveda's Shikakai Oil.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair

How is KV coffee oil? Is it better than coffee rinsing?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel

The Oil is nice.  I still Coffee Rinse though.  I'm not giving that up.

Hey do you remember the Hair Product Store that started with an "H" that had a lot of Lines?

I can't think of the name.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair

hattache


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel

Thanks Girl.  I found it.  I went back through that September Thread.  I gotta keep this close by.

http://www.hattache.com/


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair

I wish they sold BASK :-(


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel

That would be good if they did.  I got to remember this shop.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair

It's booked marked on my phone and on my Mac Book Air lol


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Beamodel

I used my Kizuri Olive & Shea Crème tonight. *love that stuff*

I made up a _mock_ Kizuri Cart and it said I could only add x1 item (when I tried to order multiples). That happened to me last time I placed an order.

I convo'ed her and told her I hope she gets that Glitch Fixed before BF, cause I ain't gone be foolin' with Folks and beggin' folks to have a Sale and please have more than 10% and all that kind of crazy mess.......

Imma KIM right on to the next vendor.


----------



## Beamodel

Idaret'shai

Yea hopefully she gets it fixed. I had no clue she closed her etsy shop.


----------



## Brownie518

Hey ladies!!

IDareT'sHair


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Beamodel

Last time I ordered a couple weeks ago, I had to convo her and ask her to remove that x1 limit thing so I could get x3.

But I ain't convo'ing nobody BF.erplexed 

If they don't come correct outta da' gate Imma move right on someplace else.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

What's Up BrownieB?


----------



## IronButterfly

> @natura87
> 
> She just sent out another correspondence yesterday saying, they're revamping, working on shipping times, hiring more staff.
> 
> Yada, Yada, Yada....... So I expect things to 'improve'


IDareT'sHair
I bet she didn't tell her customers to go find some place else to shop.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> What's Up BrownieB?


IDareT'sHair

Girl, I'm here at work...erplexed Quiet so far, though...

IronButterfly got me  over here...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

That right there =

#I.hate.issue.with.vendors.

That's why when they talk about replacement I simply ask for a Refund.  

I never want a replacement. Just give me my money back. :dollar: 

Please & Thank You.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

IronButterfly said:


> *I bet she didn't tell her customers to go find some place else to shop.*


 
IronButterfly

Pffft. You know she ain't say that 

With her Havin' a Sale every durn day Self.....


----------



## EnExitStageLeft

Not tryin' to be a pusha' or nothin' but....

Hattache' is the BOMB.COM.LIFE.ORG.HELLO.GOOBYE.ElizabethIsThatYou?.YASSSSSSS hunti's.

I ordered from them Monday and Thursday evening it was at my front door good and ready for me .


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@EnExitStageLeft

And.....So what all did you get from OhLawdHammercyThankYouGeezus.com.org.net?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I'm in the 'Mood' to buy something.

@Beamodel Did you place your Sage Order?


----------



## EnExitStageLeft

Some Hairveda Vatika Frosting. The Hairveda site was sold out (no listing) and its cheaper on hattche so I just went for it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

EnExitStageLeft

Nice! 

I see SSI has a new Berry Buttercreme Frosting.  I kept putting x2 in a Cart & backing them out.

I did that several times yesterday.  I guess I'll see what's up BF.

It sounds Delicious


----------



## EnExitStageLeft

IDareT'sHair

I think im going to pick up a jar it sounds awesome.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@EnExitStageLeft

I really want that too!  It does sound sooooo good

I was uber tempted all day to just gone & get it, but decided to wait.erplexed


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair said:


> I'm in the 'Mood' to buy something.  @Beamodel Did you place your Sage Order?



No, not yet. I'm still browsing sites lol. 

IDareT'sHair


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel

That sounded like me last night.  

I had so many Mock Carts going....and still ended up Empty-Handed..


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @EnExitStageLeft
> 
> Nice!
> 
> I see SSI has a new Berry Buttercreme Frosting.  I kept putting x2 in a Cart & backing them out.
> 
> I did that several times yesterday.  I guess I'll see what's up BF.
> 
> It sounds Delicious


@IDareT'sHair

Did you see the ingredients? There's some citrus in there...lemon peel is last on the list. It sounds good though!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> Did you see the ingredients? *There's some citrus in there...lemon peel is last on the list.* It sounds good though!!


 

@Brownie518

I did see that. I still might try it tho'.

Did you get your Oils?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

I can't beweave I'm liking KV's Oils better than AV's.

*unbeweaveable*


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518

I finished up quite a few DC'ers in the past several weeks. 

So, now I guess I'll put into Rotation:

Natures Ego Avocado DC'er *want to finish up*
Naturelle Grow's Coconut Water & Mango (4oz already open)
Kizuri's Cocoa Vanilla


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> I finished up quite a few DC'ers in the past several weeks.
> 
> So, now I guess I'll put into Rotation:
> 
> Natures Ego Avocado DC'er *want to finish up*
> Naturelle Grow's Coconut Water & Mango (4oz already open)
> Kizuri's Cocoa Vanilla


IDareT'sHair

So have I! I finished 2 16oz Herbal Blends, 2 8oz Orange Hibiscus, a CPR, and a 16oz BV Smoothie.  

Girl, those KeraVada oils are the bomb. My favorite AV oil is still the Methika joint.  I add that to my prepoo or DC sometimes and sit under the dryer for a few. It's excellent. 

I'm waiting for a response to my question about the oils..


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

They probably can substitute that another Oil.  Keep me posted on that.

I wanna buy something before BF.  So, somebody need to have a nice Sale.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> They probably can substitute that another Oil.  Keep me posted on that.
> 
> I wanna buy something before BF.  So, somebody need to have a nice Sale.


IDareT'sHair

I'll probably order my HV pH Rinses before BF...they are so cheap and I won't feel like waiting..and I go thru them so fast, I'll probably need more by then anyway. I gave my niece her Green Bag stuff yesterday. Whipped ends, Whipped gelly, that oil and leave in for kids Bizzy Izzy or whatever. That Bizzy Izzy leave in is sooo moisturizing.  I ended up NOT giving her any Carrot Cake or Espressoself  Couldn't do it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *I ended up NOT giving her any Carrot Cake or Espressoself  Couldn't do it.*


 
Brownie518

I hear you tho'


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

That's all I'll probably end up getting from HV too.  

With a x4 Limit.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> I hear you tho'



 Nah, man, not the Carrot Cake. Sorry... That's my new joint!!! 



IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> That's all I'll probably end up getting from HV too.
> 
> With a x4 Limit.


IDareT'sHair

Yep, and I'll be getting my four, too. Goes fast.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> Nah, man, *not the Carrot Cake. Sorry... That's my new joint!!! *
> 
> Yep, and I'll be getting my four, too. Goes fast.


 
@Brownie518

Mine Too!.... *based on scent alone*

They do go Fast!...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518

It's going to be interesting to see what Hairitage lists for BF. 

I hope I come up with a Good List.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> It's going to be interesting to see what Hairitage lists for BF.
> 
> I hope I come up with a Good List.


IDareT'sHair

I know! I already know I'll be getting more Soft Coconut Marshmallows and Carrot Cake.  Probably Cake Batter and Caramel Frapp, too. I used Cake Batter and sealed with Caramel Frapp. When I took off my scarf, my hair was bouncin and behavin.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *Probably Cake Batter and Caramel Frapp, too. I used Cake Batter and sealed with Caramel Frapp.* When I took off my scarf, my hair was bouncin and behavin.


 
Brownie518

I have the Cake Batter on my list, but not the Frapp.


----------



## Lita

Finished-

Dezign Ayuan Naturals-Brazillian Nut Dc..No repurchase
Kyra's Sweet-Mango butter..1x left..No repurchase
HH-Calming scalp cream...1x left...Discontinued
Henna Sooq-Sweet Honey Dc..no repurchase 
KBB-Mane make over..No repurchase
III Sisters of nature-Sweet honey rose treatment..No repurchase 
Kizuri-passion fruit..No repurchase 

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

Devon need to slow it down some.  I can't keep up.


----------



## Lita

IDareT'sHair Brownie518 EnExitStageLeft Beamodel I can't wait for HH next 40%,I have my list ready...,Hope she brings back some old favorites..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## EnExitStageLeft

Lita

I have a BF list, but not really. I always make one, but end up with completely different stuff. erplexed


----------



## Brownie518

Lita said:


> @IDareT'sHair @Brownie518 @EnExitStageLeft @Beamodel I can't wait for HH next 40%,I have my list ready...,Hope she brings back some old favorites..
> 
> Happy Hair Growing!



Hey, Lita 

Me, too. I'm ready for her!!  I miss all the old Soft & Creamy joints.  

Hey, is there a code for Naturell Grow?


----------



## Lita

Brownie518 Naturelle Grow has a 10% discount..I didn't write it down because it was only 10%..,Lol..If I really become in need,I'll repurchase.

*I could use some more berry cleansing or coconut cleansing conditioners.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita

EnExitStageLeft said:


> Lita
> 
> I have a BF list, but not really. I always make one, but end up with completely different stuff. erplexed



EnExitStageLeft I do that too..This time,I'm going to stick with.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Beamodel

Lita said:


> IDareT'sHair Brownie518 EnExitStageLeft Beamodel I can't wait for HH next 40%,I have my list ready...,Hope she brings back some old favorites..  Happy Hair Growing!



Lita

I'm ready for HH Black Friday sale. I'm fine tuning my list. Whatever I do get, it will last me for a while. After BF I'm gonna try to curb my desire to buy stuff. I already pretty much narrowed dwn my vendors. 

I'm pretty much hitting up staples. Not too many new purchases. **hopefully**


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

Doesn't the LHCF Code still work for 20%?


----------



## Lita

IDareT'sHair Hi! I tried the NG code for the 20% & it didn't work.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Lita

WOW!  I didn't know she discontinued it.  That's too bad. (For Us)


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Lita & IDareT'sHair That is too bad. I thought it would have been for the entire year 

Here's my use up list
8oz cocoaloe  lotion ( no backup)
8oz pink mimosa (no backup)
4oz JOJ (1 backup)
4oz soft black coffee (1 backup)
1 liter elucence conditioner ( 4 backups  )
11oz AO GPB ( 6 backups)
1 liter of my ceramide mix ( I have to make more )

Stuff that I will use up next week
HQS 12oz Go deep ( no backip, not a repurchase)
TPS 16oz Coffee conditioner ( 2 backups)

ETA
NG Lemon mint ( no backup, not a repurchase. It's very similar to HV amala rinse)


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl

I bet it ended right after that fly incident? She probably shut it down then. 

I haven't bought anything in a while.

Hi Ms. Curly! Glad to see you.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl

Is your DS that got his hair cut keeping it cut short or is he letting it grow back?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ltown

Hi Ms. LT!


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair You might be right. I hauled hard in the beginning with that coupon so I didn't need to get anything after awhile. My NG stash is now at the point where it needs replenishing. I guess I'll get some stuff BF.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> curlyhersheygirl
> 
> Is your DS that got his hair cut keeping it cut short or is he letting it grow back?



IDareT'sHair He's keeping it short. He says it's his business look


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> You might be right. I hauled hard in the beginning with that coupon so I didn't need to get anything after awhile. *My NG stash is now at the point where it needs replenishing. I guess I'll get some stuff BF.*


 
curlyhersheygirl

I said I was going to convo her to ask her if she was going to have a BF Sale.

I thought I had more in my Stash than I do.  I have about x4 12-16oz DC'ers left.  And maybe about 3-4 Rosemary/Parsley's & Honey Balms.



curlyhersheygirl said:


> *He's keeping it short. He says it's his business look*


 
curlyhersheygirl

Awww....How Cute.


----------



## Ltown

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Ltown
> 
> Hi Ms. LT!


 

IDareT'sHair, hello!

I'm just skipping by my last class started today Sun right so i'll be MIA a lot. I'll definitely be lurking for BF


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ltown

How many classes are you taking this Semester/Quarter?


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair My stash is about the same as yours, 4 16oz DC's, 2 16oz cleansing conditioners and 3 balms. I have narrowed down the repurchase list for them so I'm hoping she has a BF sale so I can restock my stash.


----------



## Ltown

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Ltown
> 
> How many classes are you taking this Semester/Quarter?


 
IDareT'sHair, only 1 and final class forever


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> My stash is about the same as yours, 4 16oz DC's, *2 16oz cleansing conditioners *and 3 balms. I have narrowed down the repurchase list for them so I'm hoping she has a BF sale so I can restock my stash.


 
curlyhersheygirl

I forgot I also have x1 of these.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ltown said:


> *only 1 and final class forever*


 
Ltown

Wonderful.  I am So Proud of You Ms. LT!


----------



## Lita

IDareT'sHair said:


> curlyhersheygirl
> 
> I bet it ended right after that fly incident? She probably shut it down then.
> 
> I haven't bought anything in a while.
> 
> Hi Ms. Curly! Glad to see you.



IDareT'sHair curlyhersheygirl Yep,I think that's when it ended too..Oh,well,bf is on its way.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Beamodel

What you doing?

I contacted Naturelle Grow and asked about a BF Sale. We'll see what she says. 

I'm sure she'll be having one. I also said I hope it's 30%+ (the nerve)


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair

Awe man no more discount on NG :-(


----------



## Lita

Finished blow drying,used Tressame heat tamer,Dax Ceramide pomade on ends,twist flexi rods,spray with suve holding spray on the bottom..silk bonnet to cover..ready for bed.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Brownie518

Hey, ladies...

Lita IDareT'sHair Beamodel - no more NG code?????


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Beamodel
> 
> What you doing?
> 
> I contacted Naturelle Grow and asked about a BF Sale. We'll see what she says.
> 
> I'm sure she'll be having one. *I also said I hope it's 30%+ (the nerve)*



IDareT'sHair


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518

Girl, you know I did. #noshame

For some reason, I thought I had more NG DC'ers in my Stash than I actually do.  

I did a quick inventory last night and realized I only have 4 (Larger) Jars left.

I have 1 1/2 of the 4oz Jars left.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> Girl, you know I did. #noshame
> 
> For some reason, I thought I had more NG DC'ers in my Stash than I actually do.
> 
> I did a quick inventory last night and realized I only have 4 (Larger) Jars left.
> 
> I have 1 1/2 of the 4oz Jars left.


IDareT'sHair

For some reason, I thought I had a LOT less than I actually do.  I found a few 16oz jars in this bag.  I think I have 2 Herbal Blends, a Slippery Elm, a Marshmallow, and 2 Chamomile joints.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

We A Mess!

I have (I think): Slippery Elm, Herbal Blends, Chamomile & Burdock and the Aloe One.  So one of each of those.

Then in the 4oz: another Aloe one (unopened) and a Coconut Water & Mango(half gone)


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

I still need to pick up a KeraVada Neem Oil (Dreamsicle) before the 30% ends........

But I also wanted to reup on the: Hibiscus & Bramhi.erplexed


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> I still need to pick up a KeraVada Neem Oil (Dreamsicle) before the 30% ends........
> 
> But I also wanted to reup on the: Hibiscus & Bramhi.erplexed



Yeah, I think I want to get one more Amla Brahmi Fenugreek, another Coffee, Hibiscus, and maybe an Amla.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

Imma prolly get KV oils BF instead of AV oils.


----------



## Lita

IDareT'sHair Brownie518 I need to get more KV,need another Fennugreek..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Lita Brownie518

Imma try to use up between 10-15 items between now & December 31st.  

I think this will be do-able.  (Open & Unopened).


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Lita @Brownie518
> 
> Imma try to use up between 10-15 items between now & December 31st.
> 
> I think this will be do-able.  (Open & Unopened).


IDareT'sHair

You can definitely do that.  Remember I made that list of Use Ups? I have been flying through it. I've actually added to it, too. I'm going to go over it again this week, after I check and see whats close to being finished. 

Lita - that Fenugreek seems to be very popular


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 Lita

That KV Fenugreek is thebomb.com

Yeah, I used up quite a bit this weekend.  

In the next few weeks I'll be using up a few more things.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

I'll pull out a Jar of Kizuri Beauty's Cocoa Vanilla too.  So, I'll be rotating (for now) -

NG Coconut Water & Mango DC'er *open*
Nature's Ego Avocado DC'er *open*
Kizuri's Cocoa Vanilla DC'er


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> I'll pull out a Jar of Kizuri Beauty's Cocoa Vanilla too.  So, I'll be rotating (for now) -
> 
> NG Coconut Water & Mango DC'er *open*
> Nature's Ego Avocado DC'er *open*
> Kizuri's Cocoa Vanilla DC'er




In rotation:

Black Vanilla Smoothie
NG Slippery Elm
SD Razz (as soon as my 4 jars get here, they are on the way!)

This Wednesday, I plan to finish my last Chocolate Bliss but I don't have enough so I'll probably use some Smoothie to fill in.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518

Do you think you'll get any Marie Dean BF? 

I'm using the Boabab Oil with my Leave-In in Juicy Mango and lovin' it.

I want another one and the _new_ Jojoba Oil she has now. 

And maybe an Argan Blend? I like using those with my Leave-In. 

I wanted another SD's Nourish, but doubtful about the Sale or the %...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

I see my list changing......with stuff being added (and removed).  

This is always a Crazy time.  Refining my list(s).

By November, my list will look totally different than it does today...

So, I just hope the discounts work in my favor.erplexed


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair

I might get a large Vanilla Repair and some Argan Oil Blend. Whats this about a Jojoba blend???????

I'll definitely be getting some Nourish. I'll get 2 or 3, sale or no sale. I gots to keep that in the stash. That and my HTN oil. I have one and half bottles of Nourish right now but I'll need some in a month or so


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> I see my list changing......with stuff being added (and removed).
> 
> This is always a Crazy time.  Refining my list(s).
> 
> By November, my list will look totally different than it does today...
> 
> So, I just hope the discounts work in my favor.erplexed



I don't think my list will change too much unless I'm takin stuff off because I got it already during a sale.


----------



## Lita

Have used up 15 items,most of them on the no repurchase list,so my cabinets are looking better..Still Little full,but better..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita

MD needs to make some new Dc's..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Lita said:


> *Have used up 15 items*,most of them on the no repurchase list,so *my cabinets are looking better..Still Little full,but better..*
> 
> Happy Hair Growing!


 
That's what I need to do with Oils.  And rather quickly. 

Good Job Ms. Lita

Lita


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl @Ltown @Lita @Beamodel @Brownie518

Naturelle Grow will be having a BF Sale. She will give me the details once she works them out. 

I should have told her don't make no minimum purchase.

*didn't mention that 30%*


----------



## Lita

IDareT'sHair Thank You..I'm not trying to keep meh,products..Nope.

*Glad NG is having a BF sale..Need re-up on some cleansing conditioners..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Lita 

Imma pull some of those oils out from under my Sink and use those up and put my KeraVada Oils away.

Thanks to You!


----------



## Beamodel

Used up SSI Avocado - no back ups. Not repurchasing. I like it but I like other things better.


----------



## Brownie518

Hey, ladies. 

Good to know NG is having a BF sale. I might get a large Mango Coconut DC before then. My four SD Razz's came today so I'll definitely be using that next wash. I can't wait. My KeraVada shipped today so that should be here by Friday.


----------



## natura87

Soultanicals says they are going to switch to UPS.

Is that any better? I dont know becuase I hardly buy anything.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I contacted NG and ask her if at all possible during BF, please don't offer a Minimum Purchase Requirement.


----------



## natura87

Any good sales?


----------



## Brownie518

Hey, ladies. I'm here at work but leaving early. I'm trying to decide if I want to wash when I get home. Either way, I'll be using my SD Razz. 

Anything good goin on??


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Hey Girlie!

Just got finished drying. Making Carts

I pulled out a Jar of Vatika Frosting to use the rest of this week.

My niece is suppose to be here Friday.

Brownie518


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair

Making carts, huh??? which ones?? LOL

I have to check and see if I have any Vatika Frosting left. I thought I had one jar but I might have given that to my sis. She loves it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

I had a Curlmart Cart going 20% + $5.00 Shipping Code = HALLOWEEN20.

But the "Free" Shipping got me spoiled.  :spoiler:

$5.00 is good too tho', but I don't want to when I know I can get 20% and Free Shipping (maybe)

I just opened a Jar of Vatika Frosting & I have x1 left.  I may have to pick up a Jar with that Phinising Rinse.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518

Seems like I go through Products 'faster' in the Fall/Winter than in Spring/Summer. 

What about you?

I can see myself putting a huge dent in my Stash quickly over the next 3-5 months.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

I want to get to several Deep Conditioners (That probably won't be a repurchase):
Hydroquench DC'ers I have x2 (x1 Mango and x1 Peppermint) -could possibly re-buy
Fleurtzy x2
Enso x2
IPN Red Palm
Ynobe Amala & Nettle - could possibly rebuy

I have some 'off' stuff that I need to use up.  I'll be getting to those soon.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> Seems like I go through Products 'faster' in the Fall/Winter than in Spring/Summer.
> 
> What about you?
> 
> I can see myself putting a huge dent in my Stash quickly over the next 3-5 months.



I definitely do.  My hair needs moisture and the weather can be so harsh. Got to baby it even more than normal.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> I want to get to several Deep Conditioners (That probably won't be a repurchase):
> Hydroquench DC'ers I have x2 (x1 Mango and x1 Peppermint) -could possibly re-buy
> Fleurtzy x2
> Enso x2
> IPN Red Palm
> Ynobe Amala & Nettle - could possibly rebuy
> 
> I have some 'off' stuff that I need to use up.  I'll be getting to those soon.


@IDareT'sHair

I think I have two Ynobe DCs that I need to clear out. I probably have a couple HQS stuffed somewhere, too. Mango and Peppermint. 
I will probably never use them... Not because they are bad DCs, but because I have my favorites and those are the only ones I want to use...


----------



## Lita

natura87 said:


> Soultanicals says they are going to switch to UPS.
> 
> Is that any better? I dont know becuase I hardly buy anything.



natura87 I  think UPS  cost more...Unless the offer some kind of discount 'UPS'

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## natura87

Lita said:


> natura87 I  think UPS  cost more...Unless the offer some kind of discount 'UPS'
> 
> Happy Hair Growing!



I only buy on sales only and I try to get free shipping.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

Yeah, I need to bust the ones I listed on down and gone & get rid of them. 

I want them and want to use them, so I might as well start sooner rather than later.

I have my Favs & Semi-Favs too (sort of) .  But I'll use anything. *just about* I need to clear those out.


----------



## Lita

natura87 said:


> I only buy on sales only and I try to get free shipping.



natura87  Buying on sale & free shipping always works for me too...I can get more stuff..lol.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Lita

I am pulling things out (that I was trying to save) and will begin using them up.

Enso DC'ers and Fluertzy. *been holding on to them* & I also need to use up more Jasmine.


----------



## Lita

I can't believe Serenzo is still playing games with folks orders..Very sad..Glad I opt out the last time....

*I have 2 creams left from them,very good,but not worth the issues.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Lita
> 
> I am pulling things out (that I was trying to save) and will begin using them up.
> 
> Enso DC'ers and Fluertzy. *been holding on to them* & I also need to use up more Jasmine.



IDareT'sHair Me too,that's why I pulled out MD Amla hair cream & IPN pumpkin butter.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Lita

I don't know why they can't get it right? 

1 time was enough for me.  #donewiththem.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Lita

Ain't no use in me hanging on to those Discontinued items. ... 

Don't look like they are coming back.


----------



## Lita

I pulled out my last jasmins butter in green candy apple the other day..Still very creamy & smells yummy.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita

IDareT'sHair said:


> Lita
> 
> I don't know why they can't get it right?
> 
> 1 time was enough for me.  #donewiththem.



IDareT'sHair Yep,the same..The reason I opt out..Serenzo needs to get it together..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Lita

I have either a Avocado & Silk OR Hibiscus DC'er in Green Apple.......


----------



## Lita

IDareT'sHair Have you tried MD henna cream?..Trying to remember if I did..lol..

*I want to try the tucuma butter,if it's soft.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Lita
> 
> I have either a Avocado & Silk OR Hibiscus DC'er in Green Apple.......



IDareT'sHair I enjoyed both products..Very soft,Detangled,full hair..No knots..Really liked her products.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita

AfroVeda has free shipping from the 23rd-26th..Code-FREESHIP 

*They have a new product-Bhringaraj Growth Balm..contains a nice selection of ingredients.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl

Hi Curly!


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair HeyT


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Lita said:


> AfroVeda has free shipping from the 23rd-26th..Code-FREESHIP
> 
> **They have a new product-Bhringaraj Growth Balm..contains a nice selection of ingredients.*
> 
> Happy Hair Growing!


 
Lita

I didn't see this on their site?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl

I'm trying to look at AV since they have Free Shipping going on..........


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Lita

Nevermind Ms. Lady! I saw it on the bottom of her email. It Ships Free too.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair What you getting?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl

I just got the "new" Hair Balm = 4oz for $14.00 (Free Shipping). 

I probably won't get anything BF from AV unless it's a really good Sale. 

I stocked up with her a while back.

She's been known to do a good 40% every now & again! *so I won't scratch her entirely off my list*


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Free shipping is a great deal.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *Free shipping is a great deal*.


 
@curlyhersheygirl

It is. 

Even though she went to Flat Rate & drastically lowered her shipping anyways.erplexed

And even though she's slow as Molasses. 

I figure I should have it at least by BF.....


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair I forgot her processing time was long . Well hopefully it won't be too long


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl

Chile...You know she take 4eva' & a Day! 

(3/4ths of the time I forget I ordered something)


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl

Another 'Smart' Thing She did was...."No Minimum Purchase Requirement"


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl

I've been tearing up some Vatika Frosting.  I may hafta' order a Jar or two BF.  

I think she still offers it then.

Lemme go look.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair I don't know these vendors started this minimum purchase thing it's such a turn off.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> curlyhersheygirl  I've been tearing up some Vatika Frosting.  I may hafta' order a Jar or two BF.   I think she still offers it then.  Lemme go look.



I'm down to my last two jars. I was hoping these would've been part of the new salon size. BF I'm getting 6-8 jars


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> I'm down to my last two jars. I was hoping these would've been part of the new salon size. *BF I'm getting 6-8 jars*


 
curlyhersheygirl

..............


----------



## Lita

IDareT'sHair said:


> curlyhersheygirl
> 
> Another 'Smart' Thing She did was...."No Minimum Purchase Requirement"



IDareT'sHair I got the Bhringara balm..Can't wait to try it.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Beamodel

Lita said:


> IDareT'sHair I got the Bhringara balm..Can't wait to try it.  Happy Hair Growing!



Lita

I don't see this on the site


----------



## Lita

AveYou-spend $30 & get free shipping..Code-AYFREE30

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita

Beamodel It was in the email..Check AV FB or send pm..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Beamodel

Lita said:


> Beamodel It was in the email..Check AV FB or send pm..  Happy Hair Growing!



Lita

Thx. Nothing on Facebook. I guess it was only for email recipients.


----------



## Lita

Beamodel I was trying to cut/paste it for you..Havong issues with my iPhone..Send her a pm,she can list it for you.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita

Finished-

*Shea-Mango/Carrot & orange blossom Extra nourish con-Great rinse out for herbal treatments...will repurchase during a sale..

*MD-Amla hair cream/protein..No repurchase 

*Komaza-Aloe leave-in..No repurchase..

*Curls-Quenched curl moisturizer spray..nice Detangler for my nieces..No repurchase for me..

*Elasta QP-Creme con poo..on the fence.Maybe?

*Bella-Choco honey pomade anti frizz..no repurchase 

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita

AfroVeda- Pre Black Friday Sale 35% off till the 26th $45 purchase..Code-PREBF

*Its easy to spend $45 on her products..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita

Just moisturized with HH big city punch,CC naturals Rice Pudding,KeraVada souffle & sealed the ends with Natures Blessing hair dress....KeraVade Brahmi oil on scalp.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Brownie518

Hey y'all
I used HH Cake Batter as my leave in on wet hair...excellent. my hair dries smooth and shiny and has great body. Nicely moisturized, too. 

My KeraVada came today...


----------



## Brownie518

Lita
Great job using up! I just got that Elasta QP shampoo yesterday. Its super conditioning.


----------



## Lita

Brownie518 said:


> Lita
> Great job using up! I just got that Elasta QP shampoo yesterday. Its super conditioning.



Brownie518 Hi! It is very conditioning,I think,i might like it more then Elucence moisture poo..That's why I said,on the fence..I don't think it would hurt to keep one/two bottles on hand...At least it can be found locally.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita

IDareT'sHair I pulled out Marie Dean Honey Soy Hair Cream..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Lita

I have the MyHoneyChild Buttery Soy Hair Crème.  

I can't wait to pull that out.  Definitely a Winter Hair Treat.


----------



## Beamodel

I got the Keravada Funugreek Oil in Cotton a Candy


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel

Nice Choice.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair

Since I started either Henna or Brahimi oil, my hair don't shed anymore. I'm excited to try the Funugreek oil now


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel

Great News!  Glad your Shedding has stopped.


----------



## Lita

Beamodel Thats great,it's most likely the combo of henna/Brahmi..

*How is the henna oil?

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Lita 

I think @Beamodel is using Henna. (Not the Oil)


----------



## Lita

IDareT'sHair said:


> Lita
> 
> I have the MyHoneyChild Buttery Soy Hair Crème.
> 
> I can't wait to pull that out.  Definitely a Winter Hair Treat.



IDareT'sHair I pulled that out too..Yep..Fall/Winter

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Lita

I was 'tempted' to pick up another MHC Buttery Soy during CurlMart's 20% Sale.

I love that stuff.


----------



## Lita

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Lita
> 
> I think @Beamodel is using Henna. (Not the Oil)



IDareT'sHair Thanks! Have you tried the henna oil?

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Lita 

Not sure I'm getting anything from AV for BF.  

Definitely not Pre-Ordering (although it's a good idea).  It will definitely take her that long.

That new Hair Balm may be the only thing I get from AV (for now).


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Lita

No, I have not bought that. 

I've slowed way down on my KV Purchases.  I still would like to re up on:

Bramhi
Hibiscus

And I still want to try the Neem.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Lita

My BF list keeps changing.  

Now NG, HH, and CC's Naturals are on there when they weren't before.

And some of the ones that were on there are gone.


----------



## Lita

IDareT'sHair I need 3 more AV Ashilli con..This makes my hair incredibly super soft..The PERFECT rinse-out..For me,after protein/herbal powdet treatments..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## myronnie

Kizuri added a new Aloe/Green Tea mist!
It looks like she's fixed her minimum purchase glitch (or whatev!) on her site so I will be purchasing some more olive/shea butter


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Lita said:


> *I need 3 more AV Ashilli con..*This makes my hair incredibly super soft..The *PERFECT* rinse-out..For me,after protein/herbal powdet treatments..
> 
> Happy Hair Growing!


 
@Lita

Yep. You Do *NEED* x3 More of Those!


----------



## Beamodel

Lita said:


> Beamodel Thats great,it's most likely the combo of henna/Brahmi..  *How is the henna oil?  Happy Hair Growing!



Lita

I don't have the henna oil, I've been doing henna treatments. I only have the Brahmi and I just ordered the Funugreek oil.


----------



## Lita

IDareT'sHair It will take from now to bf,get the products from AV..lol..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita

Beamodel said:


> Lita
> 
> I don't have the henna oil, I've been doing henna treatments. I only have the Brahmi and I just ordered the Funugreek oil.



Beamodel Ok,Thanks! Glad your shedding stopped..Thats good.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## robot.

Hey ladies.  Just checking in. I have been using nothing but the Qhemet products I bought almost four months ago, and am only halfway through one of the products.  So I won't be buying anything this year. I've been working my way through my leftover conditioners.

This dip in weather does have my scalp dry, however. Any recommendations? I would love a scalp butter.

This is my last semester and time has been FLYING! The next few weeks will be filled with career center visits, interviews, and networking. Classes have been going great and I got myself a new beau so I'm all set over here  Just wanted to say hi


----------



## Ltown

Hi ladies!

I'm so busy with school I might miss out on some good sales, so i'll have to check in early. I don't know if anyone seen the thread on SM at CVS B0G0.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Hey Girls!

Had a Breakfast meeting this a.m. right next to a CVS. My appointment was running late so I tipped on in.

All the SM was gone. Everything.erplexed

I wanted x2 Anti Purification Hair Masques.  

I will try to look this weekend if I'm out & about.


----------



## chebaby

chello ladies
so ive been using my mop top daily conditioner which i forgot i even had. that stuff is bomb but i think it has a little protein in it. im starting to think my new henna free hair is protein sensitive everytime i use something with protein in it for more than 2 days in a row my hair starts looking dull and funky lol.
so today i had to use the last of my curl rehab to get some moisture back in my hair.

ive been using my kckt as a leave in and im almost out.

i purchased some naturalista juicy yesterday.  ive missed it so much.
i dont think my next haul will be until black friday because im getting twists this sunday and i wont be using anything while in the twists except juicy and a spray. im not sure which spray im going to use yet though, i  have a few.

for black friday i expect to get curl junkie rehab, another juicy, kbn conditioner and leave in and sm purification and kckt and kbb mask.


----------



## robot.

I really like Sunshine and watching her videos but no one can convince me her hair doesn't feel like an oil slick.


----------



## Brownie518

Hey ladies..

About to lay on some Keravada...coffe on the scalp and amla brahmi on the length. 

IDareT'sHair. My custom order came and the oils are great!!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

WOW!  Hi Che!  Che-llo


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@chebaby

CVS has SM B1 G1 Free!  I need to find the Purification Mask before the Sale ends.

@robot. You look beautiful in your Avi. Looks like you should be in a Magazine.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> WOW! Hi Che! Che-llo


 


IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> CVS has SM B1 G1 Free! I need to find the Purification Mask before the Sale ends.
> 
> @robot. You look beautiful in your Avi. Looks like you should be in a Magazine.


  hey girl lol.

ohhhhh now i have to find a cvs that has it. i just went to cvs not too long ago and they only had the shea butter line. i want the purification.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@chebaby

Yeah Girl, I ain't driving out no tank of gas lookin' for no durn SM. 

Imma wait until Walgreens has B1G1.

What's up? 

I want some of the MopTop stuff. I loved that DC'ing Rx I got from Fab. 

I'd love to try the daily conditioner.


----------



## Lita

CVS,is all out..Dang! I need some more Yucca & Boabob hair milk..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Mornin' LT @Ltown What's Up?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Didn't find anything 'fun' to buy last night, so I just bought some Mizani Night-time. 

I like to keep that after Relaxing and I was down to x1 Jar. So I got a back up. (nothing exciting).

You all probably know by now, KV discontinued the Butters/Pomade/Leave-In's and will be sticking with Oils.

Will also be launching some new Oils: Ginger, Black Tea and some others soon.

Decided not to look for SM at CVS.  I'll just wait for Walgreen's to have a similar Sale for the Purification Mask.


----------



## Ltown

IDareT'sHair said:


> Mornin' LT @Ltown What's Up?



Ain't nothin but school work


----------



## Beamodel

Well I might not be getting anything for Black Friday. All I wanted was BASK Vanilla Whiskey and I just brought it from Sage along with a few other things. 

I've been buying up and not using up - lol


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I'm trying to decide between CC's Natural's or Blue Rose Beauty? 

I want to buy something  @Beamodel


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair

I never really checked out either one of them. But I know Lita loves Blue Rose. Hmmm 

Oh Walgreens has SM B2G1 Free. I know you wanted the purification masque


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel

Thanks Girl.  I will check out Walgreens tomorrow.


----------



## natura87

I've been MIA. Not using or buying anything, it takes me forever to use up things.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Lita

I had a CC's Naturals and a BlueRoze Beauty Cart(s) Locked & Loaded up. 

Couldn't decide which one to get. I was getting ready to get one without a Sale.

I hope I can hold out until BF, but I don't think I can. I know Imma need to buy something before then.


----------



## Brownie518

Hey. Im doing a soak with Trigger on scalp and KeraVada on length. Its been soaking in all day. My DC will be SD Razz again. I plan to use Cake Batter as my leave in again, too.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

BlueRoze
Pumpkin Whip
Pumpkin Puree

CC's Naturals
Whipped Hibiscus
Whipped Horsetail
Rice Pudding Hair Lotion

These are my 2 Carts. The Prices are about the same. I hope I can hold out for a Discount.

@Brownie518 Hi Ms. B!


----------



## Brownie518

Before BF, i have to get more CD Monoi Antibreakage spray. Probably this week. I have maybe two uses left.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair

Hey T!!!!!


----------



## Brownie518

robot. said:


> I really like Sunshine and watching her videos but no one can convince me her hair doesn't feel like an oil slick.



I missed this last night!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

Yeah, I'm getting ready to buy something too. 

I can't make it until BF. 

Girl....That's so Sad.

I think from Hairitage I'll get: x1 Carrot x1 Espresso & x2 Cake Batters.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair

I want 2-3 Carrot Cakes, 2 Cake Batters, and some Soft Coconut Marshmallow. I gave 2 Espressoself.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

Hairitage wasn't even on my list.  Neither was CC's or BlueRoze.

I'm putting a lot of off-ones on there.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair
I havent added any...yet.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518

From SSI 

I want:
x2 Berry Buttercreme Frostings
x1 16oz Riche


----------



## Brownie518

SSI

3 Tahitian Vanilla leave in sprays
1 16oz Okra Winfrey


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

Nice SSI List Ms. B!

From HV:
x4 Rinses
x2 Vatika Frostings


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair

I plan to get 4 Rinses from BJ this week. I might get Green Bags for my niece if she lijes what I gave her


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

BJ cut us off at 4.

Which reminds me curlyhersheygirl said she was getting x8 VF's.  Looks more like x4

Unless she does some Curly-Magic.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

I want 1 or 2 things from:

The Pomade Shop
Liquid Gold (maybe)
Naturelle Grow
Marie Dean


----------



## Brownie518

Dang 8!!! I might get a couple. My sister lives ut and so does SO.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

Looks like BJ put a x4 Limit on it.  

Curly must know how to do some Curly-Magic.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair I didn't know there is a limit I'll have to send BJ a message I need at least 6. Especially since she stops selling it during the warmer months. That a staple at my house. I use it week as our prepoo.


----------



## Lita

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Lita
> 
> I had a CC's Naturals and a BlueRoze Beauty Cart(s) Locked & Loaded up.
> 
> Couldn't decide which one to get. I was getting ready to get one without a Sale.
> 
> I hope I can hold out until BF, but I don't think I can. I know Imma need to buy something before then.



IDareT'sHair  Both vendors have a nice selection of products..I think you can hold out..I hope..Lol..

*I just used some CC naturals lavender leave in as a moisturizer...

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Beamodel

Hey guys our code for Naturelle grow still works.


----------



## Ltown

Good early morning ladies!

I have class on Sun doesn't that suck, missing football too! 
So i'm looking at y'all list not to bad IDareT'sHair

I haven't seen any Claudies sales or anyone mention her is she off the list? 

I'm still thinking about my list for BF but I really want to keep in $$ low, these jerk might put the gov back in furloerplexed
HV-green butter
SSI-Okra
Naturelle-conditioners
HH?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ltown  A Class on Sunday? 

Yeah, I have Claudie on my list.  I was just listing some of the smaller stuff.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Good morning ladies

My BF list mostly consist of stuff from HV. The rest of the vendors on my list will be contingent on the discount and shipping costs.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl

Hi Curly!  My list is still very top-heavy.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair I should have a tentative list by the first week in November. I removed ST altogether after she brought back fan Fridays; she's still not together.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl

I tentatively _removed_ Silk Dreams. (Still really undecided on that one). 

Which _tentatively_ allowed me to add some of the other smaller vendors i.e. HH, NG, CC's & BlueRoze. #jurystilloutonsd's


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair  Folks need to come correct this BF to get my money.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl

I know Curly. 

I have no problem side-lining a vendor for various reasons. 

That's just where I am right about now. And it's nothing against the products, it's all that 'other' stuff.

By next month, my list may be even smaller.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl

It wouldn't hurt my feelings if a lot of the Sales actually occurred before BF.

b.a.s.k. is still on my list for either x2 Whiskey's or x1 YAM and x1 Whiskey-Vanilla


----------



## Lita

Ltown I have Claudies on my list..curlyhersheygirl I agree,the sales better be worth it..IDareT'sHair I just have three new vendors on my list,the rest is re-up's..Beamodel Thanks for the NG heads up-code.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Lita

My 'new' ones would be Blue Roze and CC's.


----------



## Lita

IDareT'sHair New vendors I have-Texture Me Natural,only if the shipping is right...KJ Naturals etsy...Shea Naturals...

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Lita

I think I have some KJNaturals sitting in an ETSY Cart.


----------



## Lita

IDareT'sHair said:


> Lita
> 
> I think I have some KJNaturals sitting in an ETSY Cart.



IDareT'sHair I have two of her items in a cart..Yep..lol..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Lita

I will probably buy 'less' than I am anticipating.  We'll see how these Sales play out.

I'd like to see some pre black Friday Sales.


----------



## Ltown

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Ltown A Class on Sunday?
> 
> Yeah, I have Claudie on my list. I was just listing some of the smaller stuff.


 

IDareT'sHair, there is so many schools trying to use the small gov building they don't have room during the week. Yes it suck but this is it baby


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ltown

I know!  I can't wait for you to Graduate.  That's So Exciting....


----------



## natura87

curlyhersheygirl said:


> IDareT'sHair I should have a tentative list by the first week in November. I removed ST altogether after she brought back fan Fridays; she's still not together.



In my opinion this is her problem. While I like the idea of her weekly sales she isnt at the point where she can provide them in a timely manner. Do it once a month, but not 4 times a week. I am mad I like the Knot Sauce as much as I do. It is everything. I can do a wash and go with it. I dont even do wash and gos!! I havent really tried out much else from the line but I am mad I like it as much as I do.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Using a dab of KV Oil. I don't know which one?  Can't see the Label. .. 

But it's one of the Raspberry one's I have. So, either Hibiscus or Fenugreek.erplexed

Feels and smells good. 

I did get my SM Purification Masques from Walgreen's (x3). 

I ordered them on-line.


----------



## Brownie518

Hey, ya'll...what's going on?

I'm at work. My hair came out great again using Liquid Gold Cake Batter as my leave in.


----------



## Brownie518

natura87 said:


> In my opinion this is her problem. While I like the idea of her weekly sales she isnt at the point where she can provide them in a timely manner. Do it once a month, but not 4 times a week. I am mad I like the Knot Sauce as much as I do. It is everything. I can do a wash and go with it. I dont even do wash and gos!! I havent really tried out much else from the line but I am mad I like it as much as I do.


natura87

I like Knot Sauce, too, but don't plan to repurchase from ST unless things change. I just can't be bothered, I guess. I guess thats one vendor that I can take or leave, no matter what. Nothing is a staple for me..


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair said:


> Using a dab of KV Oil. I don't know which one?  Can't see the Label. ..  But it's one of the Raspberry one's I have. So, either Hibiscus or Fenugreek.erplexed  Feels and smells good.  I did get my SM Purification Masques from Walgreen's (x3).  I ordered them on-line.



IDareT'sHair

I might do that too. I'm having trouble finding the curl soufle for my DS hair. I wanted that and X2 purification masque. I will ck one more store tomm and that's it.


----------



## SimJam

Hay ladies just saying hi. In china for a month for work/study.  They love my hair everyone wants to touch it lol

They think im all exotical


----------



## Brownie518

Hey SimJam

That's great! I hope you're having a good time over there. You're hair looks great, so exotical LOL!!


----------



## Lita

SimJam Love the hair..Enjoy & be safe..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita

Soultincals has wrappers delight on the limited edition list..This is one of my top sprays..I can use it year round with no scalp/hair issues.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Brownie518

Lita

Yes, that Wrappers Delight is really good. What's the Limited Edition list? I haven't been on her site in a while. So that won't be a regular item then?


----------



## Lita

Brownie518 Nope,^^^not a regular,that's what the email implied..Said the sorrel,was more popular.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Brownie518

Lita said:


> @Brownie518 Nope,not a regular,that's what the email implied..Said the sorrel,was popular.
> 
> Happy Hair Growing!


Lita

Ohh, okay. I've been deleting her emails lately.  Thanks!


----------



## Lita

Just spritz with Yucca mist & applied Darcy's Coco whipp on length & sealed with LN apricot pomade.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

SimJam

Girl, I guess you are a Star over There!  

Enjoy!  Stay Safe.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Lita Brownie518

I have 16oz of each (Wrappers Delight & Sorrel) still haven't tried either yet.  

Watch me fall in love with Wrappers and not be able to get it.

I'm sure I can find a replacement.  I hope ST'icals pulls through for her regular customers.


----------



## Lita

IDareT'sHair I hope Soultincals pulls through too,.I really like the wrappers delight.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita

Been spritzing my edges daily & have new long strong gray hairs there..lol.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Lita

Hi Lita! 

Yeah Girl, Lawd these vendors, these vendors, these vendors.

*that's all Imma say*


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Lita

I am really looking forward to see "Who" Does "What" in the next few weeks. 

Didn't really buy much this weekend (like I wanted to) and nothing exciting. 

That SM Purification will last me a while.  

I only use it when I need a deeper cleansing than cowashing.


----------



## Lita

IDareT'sHair Me too..I know some are suppose to start with pre sales..We shall see.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita

Just applied some Njois coconut cream Hairdress on my scalp..went on so smooth.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## krissyhair

SimJam said:


> Hay ladies just saying hi. In china for a month for work/study.  They love my hair everyone wants to touch it lol
> 
> They think im all exotical


SimJam

I can see why.  It's lovely and has a nice shape to it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Lita

Girl, I miss N'Joi CreationS.  She promised she would be back.  I love that Sweet Coconut with Acai.

Basically all her stuff.  The Green Tea, the Ayurvedic Oil, the Herbal Hairdress, the Nourishing Growth Balm.  

She is/was definitely one of my favorite Fall/Winter "go-to's" 

So, I hope she returns back to her shop soon.


----------



## Lita

IDareT'sHair Yes,I liked Njois herbal Hairdress too..Acai pomade..I have used everything from her line..Green tea as well..Poo bars..Oils..Her Ayurvedic butter does a wonderful job,during the fall/winter season..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita

The Dear Vendor's thread,got interesting..lol..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Lita

I also liked her Healthy Hair Butter with MSM.  

And I don't like too much with MSM, but N'Joi's MSM Healthy Hair Butter was nice.


----------



## Beamodel

Lita

I kinda figured it would take a turn


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Lita Beamodel

I guess it lasted longer than I thought it would.....


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair said:


> Lita Beamodel  I guess it lasted longer than I thought it would.....



Lita
IDareT'sHair

It ain't over yet. I'm pretty sure of it. Give folks time to get off. Is there any safe place to voice your opinions/concerns??? Good grief.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair

I'm going look at one more store for the purification masque and then I quit. My problem is I need to masque for me and a curl enhancing smoothie for my DS.


----------



## Lita

I got a long email from bella butters today,so I do think the vendors caught on to that thread....Bella Butters,talked about BF/shipping/CS/If you don't get your package,it's i
On USPS & not them..It won't be replaced..etc..Well Ok..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Beamodel

Lita

Word travels fast...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Beamodel
@Lita

I don't see the Thread any more? Is it gone already?

Ms. Bea - Yeah, I just got x3 of the Masques and threw in a couple more things to get to the $25 so I could get Free Shipping.

Can you mix and match? And get both for you & DS?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel Lita

Nevermind.  I see it.


----------



## Lita

Beamodel IDareT'sHair It was going well,till folks started dropping names..That was it right there.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita

IDareT'sHair said:


> Beamodel Lita
> 
> Nevermind.  I see it.



IDareT'sHair Beamodel For now..Folks ain't home from work/school/yet.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Lita

Girl, I'm curious to see which one of these Vendors gone Pop Off with the 1st Huge Sale???

I know if it was me, I'd get my Product Party started and have an Election Day Sale or something.  

Gurl.....I'd gets mah monee first.


----------



## Beamodel

Lita said:


> Beamodel IDareT'sHair It was going well,till folks started dropping names..That was it right there.  Happy Hair Growing!



I know, they shouldn't have done that.

IDareT'sHair Lita


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel

Girl, you know how some folks do.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair

Lol. I haven't seen a post yet.  I told Lita I'm fixing to get my popcorn hmmmm


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel

When do you get your order from Sage?


----------



## myronnie

IDareT'sHair
Ca. I respectfully say that I dont think there is anything dramatic about that thread? I think it was ok for thst lady to mention Qhemet because she felt as though she was protectimg ithers from gettimg bamboozled whether that Is true or not. I dont think we have much solidarity and its sad I guess. It's ok to reoeatedly ask a vendor to have a sale and keep talking about their lack thereof but it's not ok to talk about practices that you deem shady if a business when they are asked about?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

myronnie

What are you talking about?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

So, I ended up making a little AveYou Purchase:

x2 Darcy's Cocoa Bean Hair Whip
x2 DB's Eucalyptus & Mint Scalp Butter
x1 Hydratherma Naturals Protein Balanced Leave-In

Using Discount Code FIVE for 15% & $1.00 Shipping


----------



## Lita

IDareT'sHair That's Darcy's Cocoa Bean Whip is the bomb.com..Thick,but lite..Doesn't weigh your hair down..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Lita

That sounds a little like Donna Marie's Crème?


----------



## Lita

IDareT'sHair It's similar in texture,more moisturizing..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Lita

Great!  Good to know!  Getting excited about that mini-haul.

Hopefully, that will help me make it until BF.erplexed

*scratches stuff off the list*


----------



## Lita

IDareT'sHair Make sure you give a review...Yep.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Lita

I'm sure I'll love it.  Based on some of the reviews (including yours). 

The other stuff is stuff I've used before (staples) - if I have any such thing.

I will still probably get x3-x4 Komaza Scalp Butters too.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Beamodel
> 
> *When do you get your order from Sage?*


 
Beamodel

??????


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Lita

I hope that new Hair Balm I got from AV doesn't stank.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair said:


> Beamodel  When do you get your order from Sage?



IDareT'sHair

I just got it today. I hate that bobeam shampoo bar. It just tore my hair up. Never again


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Beamodel

I saw your Post! 

Girl....That is terrible!

What made you want to try a Shampoo Bar anyway?

Are you going to try another Brand?


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair

No I think I'm done. I don't think I want to try another shampoo bar. Ugh I could have spent that money on something else bc it's going in the trash. Smh

Right now I have KV Brahmi on with Kizuri DC on my hair.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel

Right now I'm loving Hairveda's Amala Cleanse.  

It's the time of year I usually break out my Cleansing Conditioners.

So, right now it's Amala Cleanse.  Lovin' it.  Do you use?

Cleansing Conditioners are about the closest thing I'll get to 'Poo (except for neutralizing).


----------



## Lita

Beamodel said:


> IDareT'sHair
> 
> No I think I'm done. I don't think I want to try another shampoo bar. Ugh I could have spent that money on something else bc it's going in the trash. Smh
> 
> Right now I have KV Brahmi on with Kizuri DC on my hair.



Beamodel Those bars are good for washing your hands/in the shower.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair 

I love that cream rinse. That is staple status for me.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel

Girl. Me too. 

I wanted to pull out something else and ended up grabbing another bottle.


----------



## Beamodel

Lita said:


> Beamodel Those bars are good for washing your hands/in the shower.  Happy Hair Growing!



Never thought about that but girl it sure isn't going on my hair again.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair

I have several bottles of it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel

Me Too!  I keep wanting to try Curl Junkie Daily Fix or DevaCurl No Poo.  I'm sure I'll get around to those.

I will use quite a bit of Cleansing Conditioners in the next few months.  

I also love Hydroquench Coconut Lime Cleansing Conditioner.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair

U tried curl junkie daily fix before. I liked it but I like HV better.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Beamodel

Not yet. I have CJ's DF but haven't tried it. Or the DevaCurl No Poo.

The others I have used and will use this Fall/Winter

Claudie's x1 or x2?
Darcy's Daily Cleansing Conditioner x2
Naturelle Grow x1 (Herbal, I think)
Enso Naturals x1 (Green Tea)
Hydroquench x2-4


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair

I wasn't found of NG cleansing conditioner but to be fair I had the first formulated one.


----------



## Brownie518

Hey, ladies..ya'll talking about HV Amala Creme rinse..i just found a bottle of this. Still tied up in the plastic bag she ships them in. 

Still working on using stuff up...


----------



## SimJam

Thanks ladies im in class now lol being a bad student .... hut I can multi task heheeeeee.

For BF I think I'm just gonna ger some more claudies  ends insurance and try another of her protein treatments also some more HV staples.

Ive got quite boring with my products since ive got my staples down. And I've made a promise to myself that im not gonna change my reggie (unless something is going wrong) until I get to full BSL

Sent from my Galaxy Tab 2 using LHCF


----------



## Froreal3

Beamodel said:


> IDareT'sHair
> 
> No I think I'm done. I don't think I want to try another shampoo bar. Ugh I could have spent that money on something else bc it's going in the trash. Smh
> 
> Right now I have KV Brahmi on with Kizuri DC on my hair.



Beamodel which Bobeam bar did you get? I got a sample pack and I like that they lather a lot. But I think my water may be harder than I thought because a lot of them left a waxy, weird, stripping/too clean feel while I was rinsing.  I mean my water doesn't leave stains or anything, so I was like  I will stick with moisturizing shampoos and co-cleansers for now.


----------



## Froreal3

IDareT'sHair said:


> Beamodel
> 
> Right now I'm loving Hairveda's Amala Cleanse.
> 
> It's the time of year I usually break out my Cleansing Conditioners.
> 
> *So, right now it's Amala Cleanse.  Lovin' it. * Do you use?
> 
> Cleansing Conditioners are about the closest thing I'll get to 'Poo (except for neutralizing).



Love Amala Cream Rinse. Will definitely get more. Gets my hair clean, smells good, does not strip, and has slip as well.


----------



## Beamodel

Froreal3

I got the Ayurvedic one. It left a huge waxy coat. I just will never do it again.


----------



## Froreal3

Beamodel said:


> Froreal3
> 
> I got the Ayurvedic one. It left a huge waxy coat. I just will never do it again.



Beamodel Girl, I know! What do you think that waxyness is from? Is our water hard? I even got a water filter because I wanted to use my sample bars more. But my apt. shower head can't be changed unless I change the whole arm that comes out the wall.


----------



## Beamodel

Froreal3
My water is semi hard but nothing has made my hair feel that horrible. 

IDareT'sHair
I hate that bobeam Ayurvedic bar as much as I hated tht HH banana DC lol. No bueno.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

SimJam  You should try her Reconstructor (Claudie).  Very good.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel  Oh Lawd!  Here We Go!  If you hate it that much!

Froreal3 I love a Good Cleansing Conditioner


----------



## Froreal3

I'm really liking this Shea Moisture Curl Enhancing Smoothie girls. Although my strands are on the finer side, they are still 4b and need nice creamy/thick moisturizers. When I was about that cones life, I used to swear by Elasta QP Mango Butter Moisturizer and Cantu Shea.

On Blk Friday I will pick up some heavier creams (Darcy's Hair Whip/Pumpkin Seed, Bee Mine Luscious etc). Any other suggestions that are similar to Shea Moisture CES?


----------



## divachyk

Froreal3 said:


> I'm really liking this Shea Moisture Curl Enhancing Smoothie girls. Although my strands are on the finer side, they are still 4b and need nice creamy/thick moisturizers. When I was about that cones life, I used to swear by Elasta QP Mango Butter Moisturizer and Cantu Shea.  On Blk Friday I will pick up some heavier creams (Darcy's Hair Whip/Pumpkin Seed, Bee Mine Luscious etc). Any other suggestions that are similar to Shea Moisture CES?


FroReal, good to know. May pick this up. My hair's hydration was hit or miss with elasta qp mango butter.


----------



## Beamodel

Froreal3 

My son hair responds well to elasta qp. I use beautiful textures butter on him now but I really want to try the smoothie for him. I might pick some up for him.


----------



## Lita

Duafe Naturals-Whipped Amla Hair Frosting 4oz in SALE $5...

*Nice ingredients..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Hi Girls!

Sitting under the dryer tryna' catch up.  Had to work late tonight.  Steamed with Claudie's Renew tonight.  

I need to check out in my Stash on that one before BF (to make sure I have an extra one).

Other than that, I am almost done with HV ACV Rinse, MoistPRO & Moist 24/7.  I always add a little water to make sure I get it all out.

I opened another Amala Cleanse tonight, so I'll be using that for a while.  I should pull out another Cleansing Conditioner to rotate.

I love this Marie Dean's Baobab Hair Oil in Juicy Mango.

After it dries, I guess I'll stick with my Mizani Night-time for a few more days.


----------



## Beamodel

Beamodel said:


> Froreal3  My son hair responds well to elasta qp. I use beautiful textures butter on him now but I really want to try the smoothie for him. I might pick some up for him.



Froreal3

I brought the smoothie for him. It seems to be poppin his curls. I like it so far...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Lita said:


> *Duafe Naturals-Whipped Amla Hair Frosting 4oz in SALE $5...*
> 
> **Nice ingredients..*
> 
> Happy Hair Growing!


 
Lita

I just bought this.  I hope I like it


----------



## Lita

IDareT'sHair Me too..lol..

*Cant beat the $3 & change shipping..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Lita said:


> *Me too..lol..*
> 
> **Cant beat the $3 & change shipping..*
> 
> Happy Hair Growing!


 
Lita

I know!  $3.00 was thebomb.com


----------



## Brownie518

Hey, ladies!! I missed you all again. I'm here at work, my last night for the week. I am fighting off a cold or something. 

When I get home in the morning, I plan to cover my hair in KeraVada Amla Brahmi in Rasp Vanilla and let it sit all day. I think I'll massage Trigger on my scalp. I might have to postpone washing if this cold doesn't pass.

I plan to get serious about my BF lists this week, look thru the stash and see what I really need (nothin!!) and what I want (a lot!!).


----------



## Beamodel

How do you ladies apply oil to your scalp without your hair being greasy/oily?   

I just applied KV Brahmi oil on dry hair. I had to wash my hair. I guess I applied too much but I thought I did a light application. I guess this is why I dnt like applying oil to my hair/scalp unless I'm doing a HOT. I dnt want oily hair :-(


----------



## Lita

Beamodel Hi! I only apply a little..No oiliness..

*When I do a soak,it's heavy/oily..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Beamodel

Lita

I guess I'm doing too much. I was ticked washing my hair again.


----------



## EnExitStageLeft

Beamodel

Apply the oil to your finger tips and then massage it in. This way you can control the amount you use. I do this daily and my hair isn't super oily at all.


----------



## Beamodel

EnExitStageLeft said:


> Beamodel  Apply the oil to your finger tips and then massage it in. This way you can control the amount you use. I do this daily and my hair isn't super oily at all.



EnExitStageLeft

Ok thx sis. I will try tht. I was just squirting it from the bottle directly to my scalp.


----------



## SimJam

IDareT'sHair said:


> @SimJam You should try her Reconstructor (Claudie). Very good.


 

Thanks IDareT'sHair I had that down as a must try ... the description sounded like something I needed lol

I have the renew protein conditioner and love it


----------



## Froreal3

Beamodel said:


> Froreal3
> 
> I brought the smoothie for him. It seems to be poppin his curls. I like it so far...



Nice. Beamodel, it kept my twists moisturized for three days. I only refreshed today with HH Mango Colada sealed with Mango Cloud. I probably could have gone longer, but I like to research too much.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Froreal3

Yes....Research is highly necessary.


----------



## BranwenRosewood

IDareT'sHair Lita Brownie518 Beamodel Froreal3 EnExitStageLeft

Please give some recommendations for companies that offer samples of their leave-in's. I'm trying to find something that works before blk friday so I know what to order. Thanks!


----------



## Froreal3

I know Oyin, Shescentit, Komaza Care, and Qhemet all do.RavenSR.


----------



## BranwenRosewood

Froreal3 said:


> I know Oyin, Shescentit, Komaza Care, and Qhemet all [email protected]RavenSR.



Froreal3

Thanks! What does Oyin and Komaza shipping look like?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

RavenSR

Sorry Lady.  I don't buy samples.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My KeraVada Oil came today (Neem) in Dreamsicle.

My Shea Moisture also came. I am missing a Purification Mask. (I'm on hold with them now). 

ARRRGHHHH


----------



## Froreal3

RavenSR I think Komaza has fair shipping.  Never ordered from Oyin.


----------



## Beamodel

RavenSR said:


> IDareT'sHair Lita Brownie518 Beamodel Froreal3 EnExitStageLeft  Please give some recommendations for companies that offer samples of their leave-in's. I'm trying to find something that works before blk friday so I know what to order. Thanks!



RavenSR

I know SSI & Komaza has them. HH use to have samples.  Let me think some more abt it.


----------



## BranwenRosewood

IDareT'sHair said:


> @RavenSR
> 
> Sorry Lady.  I don't buy samples.







Froreal3 said:


> @RavenSR I think Komaza has fair shipping.  Never ordered from Oyin.





Beamodel said:


> @RavenSR
> 
> I know SSI & Komaza has them. HH use to have samples.  Let me think some more abt it.



I just ordered from Komaza and Kizuri. I can get Oyin on the ground here so I'll try the smallest size of Hair Dew they have.


----------



## EnExitStageLeft

RavenSR

Froreal3 and Beamodel Pretty much covered most of them. Another one of the top of my head is Lace Naturals. Other then that I'm drawing blanks. Sorry if I'm not much help!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ended up returning the SM Purification to a Store by my house.  

*_Becky_ looked at me with a Blank Stare when I asked her if they Carried it?* 

I'll have to look for it in the Store.  Maybe I'll get a chance tomorrow to run by one. "A Real One"...


----------



## BranwenRosewood

EnExitStageLeft said:


> @RavenSR
> 
> @Froreal3 and @Beamodel Pretty much covered most of them. Another one of the top of my head is Lace Naturals. Other then that I'm drawing blanks. Sorry if I'm not much help!



I just ordered the sample pack from LN. I think I have enough for now. I hope I like this so I can stock up during blk friday.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair said:


> Ended up returning the SM Purification to a Store by my house.   *Becky looked at me with a Blank Stare when I asked her if they Carried it?*  I'll have to look for it in the Store.  Maybe I'll get a chance tomorrow to run by one. "A Real One"...



LMAO - Not Becky IDareT'sHair


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel

Girl, she looked at me like...


----------



## EnExitStageLeft

IDareT'sHair

Things went south as soon as the word "Shea..." came out of your mouth .


----------



## IDareT'sHair

EnExitStageLeft

I put it on the Counter and told her I wanted to return it.  She acted like I put a Bucket of Chittlin's up there....

Then I asked her if they had it.  She had to call x2 people up to the Counter...

I'll look near my job.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair

Becky don't know nothing bout no darn "Shea" moisture. Lol.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair 

Did they offer to send you your missing one?


----------



## EnExitStageLeft

Idaret'hair

NO SHE DID NOT CALL IN FOR BACK-UP! Po' baby was con-frused and what not ...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

EnExitStageLeft Beamodel

No, I was on hold forever with Walgreen.com  

They told me I had to return it to the store & repurchase (to get the 3).

So, I just took it back. Period.

I'll try to find it tomorrow.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair

Well thts fugged up and an inconvenience


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel

That's what I told the girl that did the return.


----------



## EnExitStageLeft

IDareT'sHair

I would have done the same thing


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I need a Sale. 

Maybe something will jump off this weekend. 

I know if it was me....I'd get my Money early. Get my Sale over with. Get my orders shipped and Chill. 

My AveYou should be here tomorrow.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair

I'm stocked on 
butters/oils
Rinse outs
Moisturizers 
Leave ins 

I think I need to stick up on DCs


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel

I know I'll run right through a bunch of different Buttas' & Oils between now & March. 

So, I need to have my Arsenal Locked & Loaded.


----------



## chebaby

hey T
you see people bumping that old sale thread  i forgot about that thread. looks like i may have a few sales but they all want that dang AV shea amla butter lol.

i got my peace love and sunshine coconut butter in the mail today. smells great

i got my twists done on sunday. me and one hair lady was about to fight yall know im a softy but i dont play about my hair.
they had 2 ladies doing my hair. the one  on the front was twisting super tight. i asked her several times to ease up until it got to the point where i told her dont touch the front of my hair, take your *** to the back. she was like "seriously?"
i was like yea. i told yall before you started that the front of my hair is thin and sensetive, be gentle.
anyway it came out cute but its still sore because they are so long i keep sitting on them and pulling it lol. im going to cut them this weekend a few inches.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *hey T*
> you see people bumping that old sale thread  i forgot about that thread. looks like i may have a few sales but they all want that dang AV shea amla butter lol.
> 
> *i got my peace love and sunshine coconut butter in the mail today. smells great*
> 
> i got my twists done on sunday. me and one hair lady was about to fight yall know im a softy but i dont play about my hair.
> they had 2 ladies doing my hair. the one on the front was twisting super tight. *i asked her several times to ease up until it got to the point where i told her dont touch the front of my hair, take your *** to the back. she was like "seriously?"*
> i was like yea. i told yall before you started that the front of my hair is thin and sensetive, be gentle.
> anyway it came out cute but its still sore because they are so long i keep sitting on them and pulling it lol. im going to cut them this weekend a few inches.


 
@chebaby

Hey Ladybug!

I didn't know you ordered no durn peaceoutgroovyinthesumma-time

How long did it take to get it?

Lawd....I can see you now about to Fight Up in there! .....

Okay....Lemme see: I 'predict' they'll be in until about a week or 2 before Thanksgiving. (So about 2 or 3 weeks Max)


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Hey Ladybug!
> 
> I didn't know you ordered no durn *peaceoutgroovyinthesumma-time*
> 
> How long did it take to get it?
> 
> Lawd....I can see you now about to Fight Up in there! .....
> 
> Okay....Lemme see: I 'predict' they'll be in until about a week or 2 before Thanksgiving. (So about 2 or 3 weeks Max)


 you and these names lmao. yea i ordered it even though it wasnt my fave by her. but im going to use it on my skin not my hair. no hair butter comapres to naturalista juicy for me
it took about 3 or 4 days.

i was going to say ill leave them in until the end of november like i was doing something. then i realized its already the end of october

i miss being on here talking to you. i feel like i havent talked hair in ages.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@chebaby

I know you gettin' a Jar of Juicy...What else?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> you and these names lmao. yea i ordered it even though it wasnt my fave by her. but im going to use it on my skin not my hair. no hair butter comapres to naturalista juicy for me
> it took about 3 or 4 days.
> 
> i was going to say ill leave them in until the end of november like i was doing something. then i realized its already the end of october
> 
> *i miss being on here talking to you. i feel like i havent talked hair in ages*.


 
chebaby

Me Too Ms. Che!

So do you like these ones better than the ones your friend put in for you?

Well, at least you got to play in your hair a little bit and play with some products.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> I know you gettin' a Jar of Juicy...What else?


 i also need curl junkie like yesterday i swear since i went crazy and cut my hair the best conditioners have been curl junkie conditioners. specifically the smoothing conditioner and curl rehab.

i also need more kckt and come clean shampoo. shea moisture purification, KBN shea aloe conditioner and leave in and i think thats it. if i can get CR on sale i may try that hair lotion.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Me Too Ms. Che!
> 
> So do you like these ones better than the ones your friend put in for you?
> 
> Well, at least you got to play in your hair a little bit and play with some products.


 no i dont the ones my friend did were free plus i think my friend was easier on my hair because the braids were big so the parts were big. these damn hair shop people did the twists tiny not micro though but still smaller than i would have liked.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

I ordered some stuff from AveYou.

x2 Darcy's Cocoa Whip
x2 Darcy's Eucalyptus Scalp Butters
x1 HTN Protein Balance Leave-In

I was tempted to make another AveYou Purchase.  

Should be here tomorrow.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *i also need curl junkie like yesterday i swear since i went crazy and cut my hair the best conditioners have been curl junkie conditioners. specifically the smoothing conditioner and curl rehab.*
> 
> i also need more kckt and come clean shampoo. *shea moisture purification,* KBN shea aloe conditioner and leave in and i think thats it. if i can get CR on sale i may try that hair lotion.


 
chebaby  Nice.  I like CJ too! 

I still don't have my Purification (like I thought I would)erplexed 



chebaby said:


> *no i dont the ones my friend did were free* plus i think my friend was easier on my hair because the braids were big so the parts were big. these damn hair shop people did the twists tiny not micro though but still smaller than i would have liked.


 
chebaby

I knew you were gone say that!


*I ain't buying nothing with no minimum purchase requirements.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> I ordered some stuff from AveYou.
> 
> x2 Darcy's Cocoa Whip
> x2 Darcy's Eucalyptus Scalp Butters
> x1 HTN Protein Balance Leave-In
> 
> I was tempted to make another AveYou Purchase.
> 
> Should be here tomorrow.


 sounds good great list

i pulled out my HTN lotion aabout a week ago but never got to use it. i was also eyeing my protein leave in. guess itll have to wait now.


IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby Nice. I like CJ too!
> 
> I still don't have my Purification (like I thought I would)erplexed
> 
> 
> 
> @chebaby
> 
> I knew you were gone say that!
> 
> 
> *I ain't buying nothing with no minimum purchase requirements.


 i dont have tthe purification either thats the best stuff they make.

i know i aint paying no minimum either. aint nobody got time fo dat.

free is always better


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> sounds good great list
> 
> *i pulled out my HTN lotion aabout a week ago but never got to use it. i was also eyeing my protein leave in.* guess itll have to wait now.
> 
> i dont have tthe purification either thats the best stuff they make.
> 
> *i know i aint paying no minimum either. aint nobody got time fo dat.*
> 
> free is always better


 
chebaby

Yeah...You & Brownie got me Hooked on HTN.

Girl, I know I ain't getting haff the mess I keep sayin' I'm getting. 

*crosses fangas*  

I do want SSI's "new" Berry Buttercreme Frosting tho'.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

Um...You know Your Girl Veda Twin #2 is offering: "Pre BF Shopping"


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

What are you gone do to all that Hurr?  Spritz? Oil? or what & with what???


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> What are you gone do to all that Hurr? Spritz? Oil? or what & with what???


 i stole my moms oyin greg juice been using that on my scalp and im almost out so i need to look in my stash and see what else i have to spray.
ive also been using juicy on my scalp but im going to switch to jar of joe

i also remembered i have qhemet castor and moringa oil which is in a spray bottle so im gonna pull that out tonight and use that. i never really used it so i hope i like it.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Um...You know Your Girl Veda Twin #2 is offering: "Pre BF Shopping"


 she better go on and get out my face i aint hardly thinking about her products, i have practically all her butters already lol.

speaking of qhemet i also have the detangling ghee


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Yeah...You & Brownie got me Hooked on HTN.
> 
> *Girl, I know I ain't getting haff the mess I keep sayin' I'm getting*.
> 
> *crosses fangas*
> 
> I do want SSI's "new" Berry Buttercreme Frosting tho'.


 yea you is who you tryna fool you gonna end up getting more lol.

why you telling me about new stuff lol. i was just thinking i need some more okra.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

I know.  I done bought a bunch of stuff 'already'.  

I know.  SSI has that new Berry Buttercreme Frosting. 

I want x2 

It looks delicious.  Go Look at it......oke:


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> I know. I done bought a bunch of stuff 'already'.
> 
> I know. SSI has that new Berry Buttercreme Frosting.
> 
> I want x2
> 
> It looks delicious. Go Look at it......oke:


 i just read the ingreidnets. i think im gonna love it. my hair loves palm oil/butter, castor and hemp seed oil


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@chebaby

I'll probably get Claudie's Protein and Claudie's Reconstructor.

*need to check that discount & shipping


----------



## Lita

RavenSR Sisters Keepers has samples...Ambrosia Hair...Soultincals..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## BranwenRosewood

Thanks Ladies!


----------



## BranwenRosewood

Komaza shipped already. I bought the Aloe My Hair set.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Hey divas I came on to say a quick hello between waiting on more kids to come knocking for candy only to see MD was having a flash sale erplexed I'm so mad I missed that.

ETA I just realized that it ends at 6pm PT so I was able to place my order.  MD is crossed off my BF list


----------



## Brownie518

Hey ya'll
Just got drenched in the rain so I put on some HTN Lotion and Oil and wrapped it up.smells good.
I used up CD Monoi antibreakage spray...and bought two more.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl

I was able to "Grab" some MD too. 

I also knocked that off my list.


----------



## Beamodel

DC'n with KV fenugreek cotton candy

On top half my hair is covered with Kizuri Chocolate DC and the other half is covered with AO HSR. 

I'm trying to remember if I like HSR or not do that's why I did half n half.


----------



## divachyk

Ladies, I know you've discussed this many times over but I've not kept pace. What are two good products you'd recommend from KeraVada? They want to collaborate with me for my blog but I don't know what to pick?  Will you please help.


----------



## Beamodel

divachyk said:


> Ladies, I know you've discussed this many times over but I've not kept pace. What are two good products you'd recommend from KeraVada? They want to collaborate with me for my blog but I don't know what to pick?  Will you please help.



divachyk

I've only tried the Fenugreek & Brahmi oil. I love both of them.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> curlyhersheygirl
> 
> I was able to "Grab" some MD too.
> 
> I also knocked that off my list.



IDareT'sHair I'm glad that was a  great deal


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl

It was Ms. Curly! 

I'm glad I got it in.

You need to start your Thread.  I messed up my Titile  Don't know how/if you can Edit it?


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair That's the best deal from MD I ever saw. I was having a fit when I thought I missed it


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl

Yeah, it was like 5:48 (EST) when I saw it.

But then I realized it was PST.  So, my heart-rate slowed down.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair I saw it at around 8pm ET and I was hollerin "NO NO" DH thought I was crazy


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> I saw it at around 8pm ET and *I was hollerin "NO NO" DH thought I was crazy*


 

curlyhersheygirl

Curly...If he saw you on Your Computer he shoulda' known it was some kind of PJ Mess......

*we a mess*


----------



## Beamodel

Hey guys 

I used up PBN Muru Muru, 1 back up. Will repurchase at some point...

I'm close to using up my Kizuri Cocoa DC. No back ups, I might repurchase. (I have in the past repurchased).


----------



## Lita

Ynobe has a new pumpkin leave-in..Looks interesting..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Hey Ladies!

Made a Hydroquench Purchase.  It was on my list (way down the bottom tho') 

Couldn't resist the 50% off.erplexed

And I love their Cleansing Conditioner.  So, I went for it.  

I also got another Peppermint DC'er and a Pineapple Hibiscus (both 12 oz) to get the 50%.


*scratches hqs off the bottom of the list*


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel

Hi Ms. Bea

divachyk

Are they giving you x2 Free to Review/Blog?

I would pick the Bramhi & the Fenugreek.  Or the Hibiscus & the Fenugreek.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Lita Brownie518

Imma need N'Joi CreationS to hurry back.  I'm out of Ayurvedic Hair Oil. *no back ups*


----------



## BranwenRosewood

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Lita @Brownie518
> 
> Imma need N'Joi CreationS to hurry back.  I'm out of Ayurvedic Hair Oil. *no back ups*



@IDareT'sHair

I recently had a dream that she opened her shop again. I've never even bought from her


----------



## Lita

IDareT'sHair She really needs  to hurry up,.I need some Ayurveda butter & more Coconut cream Hairdress..I'm running out of the Hairdress..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Lita

Yeah Girl....And WE usually have back ups to the back ups...


----------



## Lita

IDareT'sHair said:


> Lita
> 
> Yeah Girl....And WE usually have back ups to the back ups...



IDareT'sHair We sure do.Lol...If I knew she was shutting down,I would've stocked up with my favorites...

*This is why we get Mulitiples..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita

The pumpkin leave-in from Ynobe looks interesting,.Thinking about getting it.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Lita  Yeah, I just knew I could re-stock whenever I wanted to. *mybad*

That Ynobe Pumpkin Leave-In does look nice. great price since it is the Featured Product of the Month and you know you can get another 10% with NEWS10


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Lita

How are Duafe's Shipping Times?


----------



## Lita

IDareT'sHair You should get it in about week or week 1/2..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita

Used some HH soft coconut to remoisturized,Njois coconut cream Hairdress on scalp/length & sealed with HH hemp pomade..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Lita

I'm kicking myself for not getting another one. 

Imma email them.


----------



## Lita

Awasome moisture combo-HH soft coconut leave-in,Darcys Cocoa whipped cream, a little melted pomade or petro on the ends to seal....Hair was soft/tangle free/moisturize for 3 days...Yummy! Couldn't believe it.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita

IDareT'sHair said:


> Lita
> 
> I'm kicking myself for not getting another one.  Imma email them.



IDareT'sHair Please do..At least she should for BF..

*Keep us posted..Thanks!

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita

I pulled out Donna Marie super buttercream,Donna Marie Miracle detangle cond leave-in,Original Moxie every day leave-in with pumpkin seed oil,BASK Java Bean balm & Kyras Cupuaca curl cream..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Lita

Sounds nice and uber moisturized! 

I think I used too much Oil (wrapped in Saran Wrap, Plastic Caps, Head Scarf) & Still running in my eyes.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Lita

I have a Jar of DM Super Buttercreme.  I need to smell it. 

I've had it for a minute.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Lita

I emailed Duafe to see if they could add to my order.  We'll see.  If not, no big deal. 

But I have a feeling, Imma be runnin' through some Butters.


----------



## Brownie518

Hey hey!! Whats going on?? Anything good?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

Hey Girlie!

I just did a little Hydroquench Haul 50%.  I had them on my list, but they were near or at the very bottom.

I love those HQS Cleansing Conditioners.

I got a feeling, a lot of those are going to make their way to the top of the Pile before it's all said & done.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

Doing an Overnight Soak with N'Joi's Ayurvedic Oil.  Finished it.  No back ups.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair

Im glad i  that big bottle from Njoi. Ive been doing HOTs with it lately. I'll probably do one tonight with it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

I hope she hurries back soon. 

Lita

I have x2 Jars of Unopened DM Super Buttercreme.  I may have to pitch them.  *smells tart*

If I make another AveYou Purchase, I'll pick up x1 - And not x3.


----------



## Lita

Brownie518 Hey! Ynobe has a NEW pumpkin leave-in..

*Im pulling out some products to use-up..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita

Applied some bask Java coffee pomade on my edges..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Lita

I should have stuck that Super Buttercreme in the Fridge.  Especially with all the problems chebaby was having with it.

Oh Well.  Lesson Learned.


----------



## Brownie518

Lita Yeah i need to go check that Ynobe out. 

Im workin on using up, too.


----------



## chebaby

youre having problems with your butter cream?
i have a jar that i know im not going to use, dont know why i even buy certain things i do miss her dream curling cream but i keep thinking about that last jar, that thang was rank. the smell made me want to puke. and the whole jar was a yellowy brown
i also have a bottle of her hair whip and that came to me rank she needs to just stop.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@chebaby

Hey Lady! 

Yeah, I should have stuck that stuff in the Fridge. .. 

It was my fault. I know it can go bad quick. I still want another jar tho'.  

Yeah, they stank.

Who knows? This DB Cocoa Bean Hair Whip might work just as well (if not better).


----------



## chebaby

i made 2 sales from that sale thread i posted back in May lol. shipped them today so im glad thats out the way. i hate going to the PO.

i wish my local store had KBN.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Hey Lady!
> 
> Yeah, I should have stuck that stuff in the Fridge. ..
> 
> It was my fault. I know it can go bad quick. I still want another jar tho'.
> 
> Yeah, they stank.
> 
> Who knows? This DB Cocoa Bean Hair Whip might work just as well (if not better).


 i like darcys lotions and leave ins her stuff is usually pretty good so its probably butter than the DM one

T, im tired of these braids  dont say nothing.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

That's real good Che!  Nice Sale. 

I know.  I hate that durn P.O. too. 

I gotta quit buying stuff and save some $ for BF. 

However, I'm glad to get some of this stuff early.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *i like darcys lotions and leave ins her stuff is usually pretty good so its probably butter than the DM one*
> 
> *T, im tired of these braids  dont say nothing*.


 
chebaby

Yeah, I'm sure DB will be nice.  Lemme stick those in the Fridge right quick.

I gave you until a Week before Thanksgiving.

Hmpf.  After you was 'bout to fight them up in that Piece?  

You need to leave them thangs alone because of that.

You was 'bout to catch a Case.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518

How's that List Lookin'?


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair

My list isnt bad. Nothing new, just staples.


----------



## Lita

IDareT'sHair  Darcy's Cocoa whipp is much,much better...Stick with that..

*Donna Marie products smell like cake batter..Not tart..

I need to get more bask Java Bean Honey Balm on BF..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Yeah, I'm sure DB will be nice. Lemme stick those in the Fridge right quick.
> 
> I gave you until a Week before Thanksgiving.
> 
> Hmpf. After you was 'bout to fight them up in that Piece?
> 
> You need to leave them thangs alone because of that.
> 
> You was 'bout to catch a Case.


they deserved it. the lady was like i didnt know you was tender headed. im sitting there like you dont even KNOW me then i was already upset cause i brought my ipad to watch netflix and they aint have no durn internet

i dont see how people wear braids and thangs. those little bumps in the back are annoying 
but i dont want to take them out cause i dont wanna do my own hair

what i will say is the front of my hair isnt tight so thats good, i dont have to worry about it breaking.

oh and did i tell you my hair doesnt fall out anymore when i wash it? i even brushed it with my denman on a couple of occasions and no hurr came out. im still amazed


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> That's real good Che! Nice Sale.
> 
> I know. I hate that durn P.O. too.
> 
> I gotta quit buying stuff and save some $ for BF.
> 
> However, I'm glad to get some of this stuff early.


 im trying to hold out until BF too. 

i think this weekend im going to round up all my deep conditioners and see what i have on hand.

i pulled out cocasta oil the other day. it says 12 months on the bottle i probably had it 24 months i aint tossing it though cause it still smells


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

What did you do to stop the Shedding?


----------



## Lita

chebaby I need some KBN too..The heavenly butter is my staple

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *i pulled out cocasta oil the other day. it says 12 months on the bottle i probably had it 24 months i aint tossing it though cause it still smells*


 
chebaby

You know how we do!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Lita

I hope KBN doesn't do a Minimum Purchase Requirement


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> What did you do to stop the Shedding?


IDareT'sHair, it stopped as soon as i cut my hair off dont know what thats about.

at first i thought it was a fluke but then i noticed as the time went on my hair felt thicker when i washed it. then i found a denman in my drawer and decided to use it. you know denman will take out all your hair so i figured that will tell the truth. i used it and literally 3 hairs came out

then as i blow dried my hair in preparation for the braids i used the denman again and no hair at all. 

whatever i was doing to my hair before i cut it was making it shed like crazy. i still dont know what it was. 

back then hair would come out in the shower in globs, and then out the shower when i put in my leave in more hair would come out.  maybe this time around ill have thicker hair.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> You know how we do!


 i didnt even know how much i missed cocasta until i saw the bottle.  that stuff us bomb.


----------



## Lita

IDareT'sHair said:


> Lita
> 
> I hope KBN doesn't do a Minimum Purchase Requirement



IDareT'sHair Me too..That stopped me last time..Maybe sage will do a good sale..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## chebaby

Lita said:


> @chebaby I need some KBN too..The heavenly butter is my staple
> 
> Happy Hair Growing!


 you and T keep talking about that butter. i gotta get one the next time i order. you know i love the buttas


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Lita

Lately, that's all they've been having and that's been a Real turn-off.


----------



## chebaby

i was going to order KBN from sage but they are all out of the leave in.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby  Yeah, that Heavenly Butter is nice.  Lita what scent do you like?


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby Yeah, that Heavenly Butter is nice. @Lita what scent do you like?


 im going to try it probably in the mango scent.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

That's the one I got.  Mango.  Smells a lot like BM's Luscious. 

I'd like to have another one tho' in another scent because of performance.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

So when are the Braids going bye-bye?  And what are you using when you take them out?


----------



## felic1

Well Hello Ladies...I popped into Walgreen to get some AS I Am cleansing conditioner/
I  got two for $5.99 each. This product cleans very well for me.

I also picked up SM 1 baobab(sp) masque and 1 deep treatment masque. It was a buy two and get one free. I got the SM moisture retention shampoo for my free purchase. This sale may be over tomorrow. Just saying, if someone actually wants something at the brick and mortar. Love Ya!!


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> *That's the one I got. Mango. Smells a lot like BM's Luscious*.
> 
> I'd like to have another one tho' in another scent because of performance.


 if it smells like bee mine then i know it smells good


IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> So when are the Braids going bye-bye? And what are you using when you take them out?


 im going to try and  leave them in for 3 more weeks. make it worth the money and time and manipulation. plus theres a LOT of twists on my head so aint nobody got time to take them out lol.

when i take them out i think the first thing i will do is a HOT with coconut oil. havent done a HOT in forever. then i will shampoo with cd black vanilla because thats the only shampoo i own right now. then i will steam with something. maybe i will have kbb mask by then and ill use that.

speaking of shampoo, if im feel like really soending some money then i may get a big thing of cj daily fix.


----------



## divachyk

Thanks Beamodel and IDareT'sHair, yes they are and it's for my blog. They asked me to identify 1-2 products. I haven't done that yet so I suppose they could still back out. I definitely want the Fenugreek. I was eyeing the Hibiscus.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Well, I guess I'll get started on my Hair.....

I should use up maybe 1 or 2 things.


----------



## Beamodel

I think in gonna do Black Friday at Hattache

Sitrinillah
Jessie Curl Deep Treatment
SSI Coco Creme Leave In 

I only have one jar left of what I listed above. And those are staples for me. I'm stocked on oils/butters, rinse outs and leave ins but I need another Coco Creme.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Beamodel

Keep me posted on Hattache if they BF Sales. 

I may do another AveYou purchase myself.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair

I sure will. I thought about doing ave you too but only for JessiCurl :-(

What do you plan in getting from AveYou?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel

Maybe more DB and a few other items.  

Some HTN?


----------



## Froreal3

Beamodel How is Hattache's cs and shipping? I want hairveda, darcy, and maybe ssi.


----------



## Beamodel

Froreal3

I've never ordered from them but Enexitstageleft has. She has said the CS & Shipping was good 

EnExitStageLeft


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel Froreal3

I signed up for their Newsletter.  So, hopefully, they will have some specials.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair

I did as well. So far, I haven't received anything from them. I signed up about a month ago I think.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Beamodel

I still want to get:
b.a.s.k.
SheScentIt
Hairveda
Komaza
Claudie

and a few other things (Hairitage, Naturelle Grow, etc....) I hope folks run those most of those Sales at least a week or two.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Currently Waiting On:
Afroveda
Duafe Naturals
Hydroquench Systems
Marie Dean


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl

I made up another AveYou Cart, not sure I'm going to get it.  It is just back ups to the back ups.

I need to wait.  How's your list looking?  Any additions?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl

Where you at?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Used up:
x1 Kizuri Beauty Olive & Shea (x2 back ups)


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair I'm under my steamer with the ipad and the app is acting funny.  My list  is still a bit crowded I need to really revise it.

The must haves are
HV
LACE
BASK

Everybody else is a maybe


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl

My 'musts' right now today would be:
HV (x4 Finishing Rinse, x1-2 Vatika Frosting)
SSI (x2 Berry Frosting, x2 Riche DC'er)
b.a.s.k (Whiskey Vanilla, YAM)

Then errbody else


----------



## EnExitStageLeft

@forreal3

I ordered from there once. The shipping/processing time was lightening fast like 4 days total. But to be far I only ordered one day. The have alot of lines though so i may do a haul if the sale is right .


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel

How's using up stuff going?


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair

 The only thing I used up recently was PBN Muru Muru and I have a back up that I'm about to open up.   What about you?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel

I've used up quite a few things.  Almost finished with a few more. 

I just finished up a Kizuri Butter today (and I have x2 more in my Stash).

I'll be focusing on those next wash day.

My Goal was to use up between 10-15 different things by 12-31.  I should be able to do that.  

Especially with some of the stuff that is already open.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair

I'm most likely gonna use up Kizuri Cocoa Vanilla DC on my next wash session. 

I will open up my SD Raspberry next.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel

I'm mad because I'm going to have to throw out at least x2 DM Super Buttercreme's.  

They probably would have lasted if I would have stuck them in the Fridge.  (Didn't do that).  Even though Che complained about DM's Consistency issues.

Imma break myself of buying excessive multiples and not refrigerating them.  I'm still really mad about this, because it's a good product.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel

I still haven't pulled out my Kizuri Beauty Cocoa Vanilla.  

I will put one in Rotation after I finish up my HTN Amino.  I only have a tiny bit of that one left.


----------



## toaster

I'm sure you ladies know how many people lurk this thread for product and hair recommendations but my wallet wanted to thank you for being especially _nice_ to it today.

I've got orders from Hairitage, Soultanicals, The Pomade Shop, and an LCL professional steamer (Ms. T...) on the way this week.

Super excited


----------



## IDareT'sHair

toaster

Well Ms. Toaster, I'm sure you'll be very Toasty under your new Steamer!  

Enjoy!

And come join us in the Steaming Challenge (if you haven't already).


----------



## Ltown

Hello ladies and lurkers!

IDareT'sHair, i'm glad someone came in here and gave you kudos for the sales/reviews you do.  
I'm ordered some Aubrey from vitacost going back to basic and things that I don't have to keep in frig because I forget those anyway it's in my garage and that the only thing out there.

I will order some natural conditioners but not a lot. I'm not trying to grow my hair anymore it's long enough at APL, I wear it in a bun 95% of the time anyway, too much hair make me hot when its down


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ltown

Hey Ms. Ltown!  

What DC'ers are you thinking about getting?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Ltown

I pulled out some QB Burdock Root I got from che about 2 years ago.  

Now I want some QB and I never buy QB.


----------



## Ltown

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Ltown
> 
> Hey Ms. Ltown!
> 
> What DC'ers are you thinking about getting?


 
IDareT'sHair, can I shop your stash I can't believe you had some QH from 2 years ago. I probably would have if I wasn't so nice giving it to sis/dd. 
I know I want ssi okra, but not sure of anything else yet. I won't be using hair milks. I do like soulnatural knotsauce it really detangles. I will probably get Claudie reconstructor.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair

I had DM Buttercream but I sold it. 
Kizuri DC is good. I really like it. I will repurchase it at some point but it isn't staple status for me.


----------



## Lita

Sabinio-25% off till Nov 25th..Code-update25

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ltown  I know probably over 2 years. .... *still good* 

You know che gives me all her QB after she buys it and decides she still doesn't like it.

Beamodel

Yeah, my DM went bad on me.  Hopefully I'll like DB's Cocoa Hair Whip and will replace it with that.

I'm sure I'll love Kizuri.  It gets really great reviews.  They aren't on my BF list, but could get on with the right discount.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Lita

Evenin' Ms. Lita Dear!:blowkiss:


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair

That DB Cocoa Hair Whip looks delish. Have you tried it before. I think I read that you and Lita ordered it or tried it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Beamodel

Just got it from AveYou. I'm sure I'll love it. I like mostly all DB's Products.


----------



## Lita

IDareT'sHair Evening..,Beamodel I really like Darcy's Coca Whipp,is very creamy,dense but Fluffly..Applys with ease,absorbs well,moisturizes,smells good too..Yep,really like this one.

*Must keep some on stash.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Ltown

I have really slim down on products but it took me 2 years after being natural to figure out what works. 
My BF list is:
HV-green butter
SSI-Okra
Claudie-reconstuctor
soulnatural-knot sauce
Naturelle-marshmallow?


----------



## Beamodel

Lita
IDareT'sHair

I might snag tht one for Blk Friday


----------



## Lita

Daufe Naturals-Shipped..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ltown said:


> I have really slim down on products but it took me 2 years after being natural to figure out what works.
> My BF list is:
> HV-green butter
> SSI-Okra
> Claudie-reconstuctor
> *soulnatural-knot sauce*
> Naturelle-marshmallow?


 
Ltown

They have 30% off right now

Code = 30ANNI

http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=...8IH4BA&usg=AFQjCNH8G5djMs1F0a3k8V1SA4iL043afg


----------



## Lita

Beamodel I think you will like it.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Lita said:


> *Daufe Naturals-Shipped..*
> 
> Happy Hair Growing!


 
@Lita

I didn't hear back. So, I guess I won't be getting a 2nd one.erplexed


----------



## Lita

IDareT'sHair Love how fast AveYou ships...Just ordered Daufe naturals already shipped..AfroVeda was ordered way before,still waiting for a notice.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita

IDareT'sHair Maybe it will ship Monday.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## divachyk

I'm looking to reup staples for BF. I may buy from a few new vendors but undecided. I'm considering Hairitage,  AfroVeda, HairVeda, SSI and maybe Bee Mine.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Lita

I just went to Duafe's site.  I notice the Amala Whip is no longer listed.


----------



## Beamodel

Ltown

Why you selling your KV oils?


----------



## Ltown

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Ltown
> 
> They have 30% off right now
> 
> Code = 30ANNI
> 
> http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=...8IH4BA&usg=AFQjCNH8G5djMs1F0a3k8V1SA4iL043afg


 

IDareT'sHair, omg thanks for looking out I got the salon sauce with $10 discount and the coupon reduce it again went from $36 to $23 with shipping.


----------



## Ltown

Beamodel said:


> @Ltown
> 
> Why you selling your KV oils?


 
Beamodel, its too strong for my scalp.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ltown

You know we PJ's gotta always help each other out!

Now You can Scratch that one off your List.


----------



## divachyk

I have never heard of Hattache (sp)


----------



## IDareT'sHair

divachyk

Nice Site.


----------



## Beamodel

divachyk said:


> I have never heard of Hattache (sp)



divachyk

http://hattache.com


----------



## Froreal3

Beamodel said:


> IDareT'sHair
> 
> That DB Cocoa Hair Whip looks delish. Have you tried it before. I think I read that you and Lita ordered it or tried it.



I purchased it during last year's blk Friday sale. It was really good. I used it as a leave in and refresher for my twists every three days or so. It is creamy and thick, but not too thick. Has a very faint cocoa scent. Very moisturizing and not greasy/oily like Shea Moisture CES (though I quite enjoy the slightly greasy feel). I never used it as a DC though it says you can.


----------



## Beamodel

Froreal3 said:


> I purchased it during last year's blk Friday sale. It was really good. I used it as a leave in and refresher for my twists every three days or so. It is creamy and thick, but not too thick. Has a very faint cocoa scent. Very moisturizing and not greasy/oily like Shea Moisture CES (though I quite enjoy the slightly greasy feel). I never used it as a DC though it says you can.



Thanks. I read on her site that u can use it as a DC. But I doubt I would do they though. It has coffee in it too. Yummy.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Froreal3

Thanks for your review Ms. Fro.  Nice.  I can't wait to use it.  

If I do another AveYou purchase, I'll pick up another Jar or 2. 

I pulled out an Old Jar of QB's Burdock Root that I'm using now....


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel

I agree.  I wouldn't use it as a DC'er.  

I absolutely love her DC'er though.  One of my Favs.


----------



## Lita

IDareT'sHair Maybe Daufe only had a limited amount of Amla frosting.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair

I guess I was wrong. Just used up 
HV Acai Berry - back ups, will repurchase
Kizuri Cocoa Vanilla -no back ups, will repurchase at some point


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel

What were you wrong about?  Using up stuff?  

I love Hairveda's Acai Berry & the Red Roobis and Argan around this time of year.

They have a little more weight to them than MoistPRO and Moist24/7 which are my Spring/Summer Go-To's.  

I'll pull out SSI Avocado next for Cowashing.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Beamodel

I also need to Pull Out DB's Pumpkin to see if I want a 16oz Bottle. 

Right now I think I have x2 8oz bottles.

I'm in the Mood for Pumpkins


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair

Yes, I thought I wasn't close to using up anything. I love that HV Acai Berry. I think I have two more left. It leaves my hair so soft moisturized and stronger.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Beamodel  I also need to Pull Out DB's Pumpkin to see if I want a 16oz Bottle.  Right now I think I have x2 8oz bottles.  I'm in the Mood for Pumpkins



IDareT'sHair

Unfortunately this one didn't work out for me. I may revisit it again one day. I love pumpkin things too :-(


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel said:


> *Unfortunately this one didn't work out for me.* *I may revisit it again one day.*


 
Beamodel

Recently, this one has been getting _"Mixed"_ reviews.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair

I'm very intrigued by the Cocoa hair whip though. Gonna snag that for Blk Friday. 

That will be my only "new item". All others will be re-ups of staples.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel

Your b.a.s.k. Whiskey Vanilla is also a new item for you correct?


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair

Yea but I was impatient and purchased it already. Still haven't tried it yet. I might next weekend though. I read that a little goes a long way


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Beamodel

That is right. It will definitely last you a while.  

Even me, with my heavy-handed self, took forever to finish up a Jar. 

And I was using it x2 per month (off & on).

I like the fact that it is 9oz's.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair

I'm excited to try it. I'm opening up SD Razz next to DC with. Been having it, never used it yet. Have you? 

I will be rotating JessiCurl & SD Razz 
Protein will rotate SSI Okra & Mill Creek Biotin


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Beamodel

Nope. I still haven't used my RCA. I still have several jars of SD's to get through. 

I wanted to get that Dream Big on RCA (cause Brownie raves about it so much), but not sure I will.

When I re-did my list yesterday, they were 3rd from the bottom.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair

Lol. Not third from the last. I do like her Shea What Deux though. 

I really hope Hattache has a good discount. At least 20%. That way I can do one stop shop. I was playing around with a cart, their shipping seems kinda high though.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Beamodel

Not anything based on performance or CS or anything. 

Hairitage and a few others just bumped her down on the list and some others moved up on the list based on _proposed_ discounts. 

40%-50% is a lot more 'attractive' to my pocketbook than 10%...

For example: HQS was at the bottom and ended up getting a Sale because of the Discount and the fact that I will be using Cleansing Conditioners more, because I will be using 'heavier' products.

This list will shift around a lot until 12-31. Because even after BF, folks still continue to have Sales.


----------



## divachyk

I cracked open Curls Coconut Sublime Conditioner. I really like the way it smells. I've used it twice and performance seems on point as well.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair

I agree. I hope I see some deep discounts.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

divachyk

That's another one of my Favorite Cowash Conditioners.  That one is nice.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Beamodel

This month is going to fly.


----------



## Froreal3

Beamodel said:


> @IDareT'sHair
> 
> I'm excited to try it. I'm opening up *SD Razz* next to DC with. Been having it, never used it yet. Have you?
> 
> I will be rotating JessiCurl & SD Razz
> Protein will rotate SSI Okra & Mill Creek Biotin



Smells divine, really thick like Shea What! and is just as moisturizing.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair

Yes it's going by. I'm ready for Black Friday though. 


Froreal3

It does smell good. I been opened it up but I never used it yet.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Beamodel Froreal3

I haven't opened my up to smell it. 

I like both Shea What & Shea What Deux.

I also have x1 Destination Hydration and x1 VS and x1 Chocolate or Mocha?


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair

I'm almost done with destination hydration. I truly like that one as a leave in. Super soft hair.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel

I've never tried Destination Hydration that way.  Interesting.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair

I used it as a leave in - I applied it, put a shower cap on it for abt 10 mins and left it in.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel

Nice!  

I'm glad you got good results using it this way.  I've been using Liquid Leave-Ins lately.

I haven't used a "Creamy" Leave-In in a minute.  

I really need to, because I have a SSI Coco Crème Leave-In I need to use.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel

Are you getting any SSI?  I want the Riche & the Berry Frosting.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair said:


> Beamodel  I really need to, because I have a SSI Coco Crème Leave-In I need to use.



I used this tonight. Along with HH Pink Lemon Berry. I love that stuff. 

What liquids are you using? I normally add water, oil and whatever cream moisturizer diluted in a spray bottle for a liquid leave in. I have yet to find one already made that works for my hair.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair

I only want Cocoa Creme leave in. I never tried the Riche. Mainly bc I didn't like the banana brûlée.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Beamodel

Yeah, the Brulee is just 'okay'.  IMO

I do like the Fortifying DC'er and Okra Winfrey (of course). And the Avocado. 

I had the Pomegrante but sold it both times I had it, so I never got to try it.erplexed

The Riche had 'decent' reviews, so I am willing to try it, especially if the Sale is decent.

I still have not tried Tahitian Mist. I need to use that. I think I have x2?

I'll use that after I finish up the Leave-In/Detangler that I am currently using.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair

The Tahitian mist didn't work for me but my hair doesn't like aloe. It makes my hair feel like protein. 

I like a Okra a lot (it has aloe) but I follow up with a moisturizing DC afterwards.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Beamodel

Right now I'm using a Banana Detangler that I got off ETSY (the Vendor is no longer listed). 

It works like a Dream. *just my luck* I should have tried it & re-upped.

Just finished up Naturelle Grow's Ginger Peach which was excellent. 

I love Afroveda's Moringa & Ginseng. 

Claudie had a delicious Liquid Leave-In I was using. 

I also have those x2 by Soultanicals (Sorrell & Wrappers Delight).

I have those 2 Tahitian Mists from SSI. And I also love HTN's Follicle Booster.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair

Wrappers delight gets great reviews.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Beamodel

Yeah it does get Great Reviews, which is good, because I have 16oz's. 

I see Hairitage also has a Sorrel Spritz she was offering.

I also had: Oyin's J&B, Frank's, Greg's Juices (but sold them all). I would still love to try Oyin's J&B.

I also have used: Komaza's Vitamin Reign as a Liquid Leave-In and MyHoneyChild also had a Liquid Leave-In I liked (forget the name).


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair

I wish I could try them but noo noo to aloe as a leave in :-(


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Beamodel

It's good you know what works for you. 

That will save you Money and help you avoid Set-backs.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel

How's Your Thickening Project going?


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair

It's mediocre. I need to do another henna treatment. The panthenol don't really seem to thicken up anything.


----------



## natura87

Tried Marley braids, didnt like how the roots looked so I took them out.


----------



## Brownie518

Hey, ladies. I've been so busy at work and I keep missing you all. What's going on? 

I'm moisturizing with HTN Growth Lotion and loving it all over again.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Hoping to get a package or 2 this week.  No shipping notices though from anybody.


----------



## Lita

Been spritzing daily with HH big city punch...

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita

Happy Cold Monday...Back to wool hats,Heavy butters,balms & hair grease to seal..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita

IDareT'sHair Hi! You didn't get a shipping notice from Daufe?

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Lita

No I didn't.


----------



## Lita

IDareT'sHair Wow! My Duafe came today..You should send them a pm..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## divachyk

Lita said:


> Happy Cold Monday...Back to wool hats,Heavy butters,balms & hair grease to seal..  Happy Hair Growing!


Lita, that's the only good part about winter - the accessories.


----------



## Lita

divachyk said:


> Lita, that's the only good part about winter - the accessories.



divachyk Absolutely! I had my black tam,tilted to the side..People told me I looked like a French artist.,,lol.,

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Lita said:


> *Wow! My Duafe came today..*You should send them a pm..
> 
> Happy Hair Growing!


 
Lita

Mine came too Ms. Lady!


----------



## chebaby

chello ladies

so nothing new with me. ive just been oiling my scalp with coconut oil, juicy and jar of joe. 
they are still heavy and i cant fit them into one ponytail to save my life. oh well.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

Che-llo Chelady!

You and them Braids. 

What is this?  Week #2?

I can see you now Wrestlin' with them Long Braids!


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Hey divas I got bored with my hair and decided to cut it


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Che-llo Chelady!
> 
> You and them Braids.
> 
> What is this? Week #2?
> 
> I can see you now Wrestlin' with them Long Braids!


 yep week 2 im so over it. girl you should see how i sleep im be tossin these braids to the side tryna sleep but i still end up uncomfortable. i just dint understand anything about these twists


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl

WOW Ms. Curly! 

So, do you like it????


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair Yes I do.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl

That's Great Ms. Curly!  I'm sure it looks really pretty.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair I think it does. I'm trying to figure out how to post a pic so you can see it. I may just email it to you.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl

What did the Kids & DH say?


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair The kids like it and DH loves it. He was the one that cut it for me.

 ETA It's in my siggy for now. I'll remove it later


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl

You did Cut it Short!  Looks very nice. 

I love it!  DH know what to do!  

Now I bet your Sis will want to cut hers!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl

You're going to have Fun Growing it Back Out!

DH Got Skills!


----------



## chebaby

love the hair curlyhersheygirl


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl

You gone have lots of Fun Playing in your Products!


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair  Thanks sis. Yes he does. He says he's excited to keep maintaining it. He really got into it once I decided to do it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

I know you miss Cowashing............


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

chebaby said:


> love the hair curlyhersheygirl



chebaby Thanks


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl

It's going to grow out nicely.  It has Good Shape.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> curlyhersheygirl
> 
> It's going to grow out nicely.  It has Good Shape.



IDareT'sHair I think so too. I'm really looking forward to this new journey.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl

Your Regimen is going to be interesting.  

Now you will be finding new ways to use those Butters/Lotions/Cremes and DC'ers.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> 
> You gone have lots of Fun Playing in your Products!


 
curlyhersheygirl

FYI


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair The only part I'm really worried about is steaming. I don't want to give that up but I may have to for awhile


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl

Girl....You Betta' Steam that Top!


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> curlyhersheygirl
> 
> You gone have lots of Fun Playing in your Products!



IDareT'sHair I sure would


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> curlyhersheygirl
> 
> Girl....You Betta' Steam that Top!



IDareT'sHair  I know right? I have to find a way to make it work.


----------



## BranwenRosewood

I ordered Komaza and Kizuri last Thursday. I received Komaza yesterday and Kizuri today. I hope I like them since the shipping and prices are so good.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl

It is very exciting.

You Che and Robot all got Cute Sessy Cuts!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl

You're my Steaming Buddy in this Thread!  So, you betta' Werk it!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@RavenSR

I'm sure you'll love them.  Both are good lines.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> 
> You're my Steaming Buddy in this Thread!  So, you betta' Werk it!



IDareT'sHair And you are mine so I will 'Werk it


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair Did you see that SDot already posted their BF sale?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl

I bet Steaming is going to feel really good. 

It will grow out before you know it, so you better enjoy it!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *Did you see that SDot already posted their BF sale?*


 
curlyhersheygirl

Hmpf.  Chile What's My Name??????

You KNOW I DID!


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> curlyhersheygirl
> 
> Hmpf.  Chile What's My Name??????
> 
> You KNOW I DID!



IDareT'sHair  I should've known


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl

Smart Move on their part to Post Sales Early!

I can't wait to hear how your Products are working for you now.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair I think others will follow that strategy as well. HH already posted on FB that she may have her sale before BF so we'll see.

I'm interested to see that as well.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> I know you miss Cowashing............


 i do i just wish i didnt have to do it everyday. second day hair, i dont even know what that is anymore


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl

Yeah, Ya'll gone hafta' keep me posted on all these FB Deals. 

I did read yesterday Hairitage said that.  I know she was talmbout doing 40%.  

I may just get an 8oz Jar of Joe and that's it.


----------



## Lita

curlyhersheygirl Wow! You cut your hair..I'm thinking about cutting back to hip-length,just to even it out..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby  You curlyhersheygirl and Robot. all have cute Short Cuts!

I just saw Jennifer Hudson has gone short.  Her's looks really cute too!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Lita

The Duafe Whipped Amala smells delicious. 

I still wish I coulda' gotten another Jar.

Very nice Whippy Consistency. I know Imma love it.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Lita Yeah I got tired of the buns and up do's everyday; it wasn't fun anymore.


----------



## Lita

IDareT'sHair Glad your Duafe came..The jar is so lite,wasn't sure if anything was in it & it's filled to the brim..Yep..This is going to make a nice sealant..No shea either.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl

You'll hafta' lemme know how much product you are using now.  

Knowin' me....I'd still probably be Heavy-Handed!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Lita said:


> *Glad your Duafe came..The jar is so lite,wasn't sure if anything was in it* & it's filled to the brim..Yep..This is going to make a nice sealant..No shea either.
> 
> Happy Hair Growing!


 
Lita

Incredibly light and Whippy Magic-Deliciousness.

Girl...I thought the same thing - "this jar feels empty"


----------



## Lita

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Lita
> 
> The Duafe Whipped Amala smells delicious.
> 
> I still wish I coulda' gotten another Jar.
> 
> Very nice Whippy Consistency. I know Imma love it.



IDareT'sHair Yes,love the texture..I already applied some on my edges before I left to go out..like the smell too..Yep..I should've gotten another one..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita

IDareT'sHair said:


> Lita
> 
> Incredibly light and Whippy Magic-Deliciousness.
> 
> Girl...I thought the same thing - "this jar feels empty"



IDareT'sHair Yes it is..Whippy..Hope she brings more out for BF..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Lita

Me too.  I like the scent.  I wanted to use some too.  But didn't. (yet)

Wish I woulda' got x2


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Lita

I did get x2 of those Hair Balms from Afroveda (whom by the way) I haven't heard a Peep from.

#4eva'slowasmolasses


----------



## Lita

IDareT'sHair said:


> Lita
> 
> I did get x2 of those Hair Balms from Afroveda (whom by the way) I haven't heard a Peep from.
> 
> #4eva'slowasmolasses



IDareT'sHair I know...Didn't hear anything from Afroveda..Nonthing..At least she could send some type of notification..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Lita

I normally forget I've ordered something from her and then it shows up.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Lita @curlyhersheygirl

Imma need one of Ya'll to buy some LACE Supreme Butter so we can compare how Absolutely Delicious it is.

And pick one that smells really good.

I hope they have a decent Sale with no Minimum Purchase requirement. 

I'd like to have x2 more Supreme Butters.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair I have that on my list not sure what scent to get it in though. I'm hoping the discount is good. I heard last year they offered 31% off! that would be great .


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby You @curlyhersheygirl and Robot. all have cute Short Cuts!
> 
> I just saw Jennifer Hudson has gone short. Her's looks really cute too!


 i love J hud's new cut too

T you sent me a moisturizer by obia naturals and now i keep seeing reviews on their stuff. i waant that curling pudding they got. let me go look at the website.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *T you sent me a moisturizer by obia naturals and now i keep seeing reviews on their stuff. i waant that curling pudding they got. let me go look at the website.*


 
chebaby  Yeah, that was the Burdock Root Moisture Crème (its really good).  I got it on a 50% off Sale.  

If they have another sale like that, Imma pick up another one.  I liked it.

I also got their Spritz (which I read from Lita is excellent.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby Yeah, that was the Burdock Root Moisture Crème (its really good). I got it on a 50% off Sale.
> 
> If they have another sale like that, Imma pick up another one. I liked it.
> 
> I also got their Spritz (which I read from @Lita is excellent.


 yea her stuff looks good. she aint got no conditioner though


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *yea her stuff looks good. she aint got no conditioner though*


 
@chebaby

I know.erplexed And that DC'er stay saying: "Coming Soon" 

Well Come On!

That 50% was a good deal for some one new.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518

Imma do a Personal Growth Aides Challenge this month. 

You wanna join me?oke:

You know we likes to get our G.A.'s on. 

Imma do this month.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> Imma do a Personal Growth Aides Challenge this month.
> 
> You wanna join me?oke:
> 
> You know we likes to get our G.A.'s on.
> 
> Imma do this month.



IDareT'sHair

Sure. You know I'm always up for a GA thing.  I'll let you know this week what I'll be using. Probably Peppermint and Rosemary Pomade. I'll do til January, I think. 

That AV Balm you orderded, was it the preorder thing? When is that supposed to be released??


----------



## Lita

IDareT'sHair Hi! If Lace Naturals has another sale with-out the min,I will purchase it..Been eying it for some time..Supreme Butter..

Afroveda,sometimes I forget I ordered from her too..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita

IDareT'sHair Yes,I love Obai's moisturizing spritz..It's awesome..I prefer it for Spring,Summer & begining of Fall..Yep.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## BranwenRosewood

LACE Naturals shipped today.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *That AV Balm you orderded, was it the preorder thing? When is that supposed to be released??*


 
Brownie518

Yeah...that Pre-Order thing.  Girl....no tellin' *knowin' Mala*

Imma use:
TPS Rosemary & Peppermint
Liquid Gold's Green Magic
Herbs Matter (ETSY) Rosemary Hair Crème

Glad to have ya' down for a little Personal mini G.A. Challenge


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> I know.erplexed And that DC'er stay saying: *"Coming Soon" *
> 
> *Well Come On!*
> 
> That 50% was a good deal for some one new.


 

ill join you and borwnie on the growth aids challenge.  i dont have anything that specifically for growth but ill probably use jbco and that ayurvedic oil you sent me. i think its from HH but i could be wrong. its realy dark green and ugly so it must work you know l ike how the nastiest medicine is the best


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

The Dark Green is N'Joi CreationS Ayurvedic Hair Oil.  Enjoy it.

Glad to have you in our little 'mock' G.A.'s Challenge.  We do it from time-to-time to keep each other on track.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Hey divas on FB Adrienne ( MD owner ) stated she's closing her stores until mid November because her mom died and she's on her way to be with her family. She will contact those whose orders can't be shipped before she leaves to see if you want to wait or would like a refund.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl

WOW Curly! That's too bad. How sad. 

So, do you think that includes our orders?

I can wait. (I guess).  I just had oil.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair It's very sad. I'm guessing my order will be delayed but I can wait to get it, they were backups.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl

I don't see how she can get anything out.

So, You are a Brand New Woman today.  How does it feel/look today


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair It looked good today. I just cowashed my hair so it's twisted up for the night.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl  I bet it did look nice. 

I'm under my Steamer now.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl

I guess I can stop waiting on a Ship Notice from MD.  

Now, I can focus all my attention to Afroveda and Hydroquench.erplexed


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair Good luck with AV, you know how Mala is lol


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl

I'm telling you Ms. Curly, honestly, half the time I forget I even ordered from her until it shows up via Shipping Notice.


----------



## Lita

Brownie518 IDareT'sHair I'll join you guys for the many growth challenge..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Lita

Great!  Glad to have you on Board. 

How long are you going to do it & what are you planning to use?


----------



## Lita

IDareT'sHair said:


> Lita
> 
> Great!  Glad to have you on Board.
> 
> How long are you going to do it & what are you planning to use?



IDareT'sHair Don't know yet..Still at the office..Will pull stuff out when I get home...

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita

Was hoping AV balm would be here by now.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Lita

So was I (counting on that AV Balm) Here's a few things I'll be using:

Camille Rose Ajani Balm
Herbs Matter Rosemary
The Pomade Shop's Peppermint & Rosemary
N'Joi CreationS Herbal Hairdressing
Claudie's Hairline & Temple Balm Revitalizer
KeraVada's Oils (various)
Extra Dark JBCO & Haitian Black Castor
Liquid Gold's Green Magic
Komaza Scalp Butter
Darcy's Eucalyptus & Mint


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> The Dark Green is N'Joi CreationS Ayurvedic Hair Oil. Enjoy it.
> 
> Glad to have you in our little 'mock' G.A.'s Challenge. We do it from time-to-time to keep each other on track.


 oh yea, N'joi, i like her stuff. i think i have a few lotions from her too.

thanks for having me ill count jar of joe as a GA too since it has coffee and castor oil.


----------



## Lita

IDareT'sHair I ordered the Rosemary hair cream..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita

chebaby Yea..Challenge here we come..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Lita FYI: It's more like a Grease than a Crème.

@chebaby You still got some Trigga' left?

I know I'll just do a Month. @Brownie518 said she's going until January.

My scalp gets tender so I have to be on & off.

Oh Yeah, And I'll use Red Pimento Oil too. *hot, hot, hot*


----------



## Beamodel

Y'all know I don't frequent other threads too often but ummmm I wonna do growth aids too.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Lita FYI: It's more like a Grease than a Crème.
> 
> @chebaby You still got some Trigga' left?
> 
> I know I'll just do a Month. @Brownie518 said she's going until January.
> 
> My scalp gets tender so I have to be on & off.
> 
> Oh Yeah, And I'll use Red Pimento Oil too. *hot, hot, hot*


 i forgot all about trigga i got trigga lite though so we know i can only use that as a prepoo right???


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@chebaby Yeah Girl, when you don't hafta' leave the house for days. Trigga' stank.

@Beamodel Yep. Girl, please join us. What you usin'?


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby Yeah Girl, when you don't hafta' leave the house for days. Trigga' stank.
> 
> @Beamodel Yep. Girl, please join us. What you usin'?


 lmao imma smell it tonight lol, refresh my memory


----------



## DoDo

I will join if you ladies will have me.

I have JBCO coconut oil which I need to use up. The pomade shop coffee pomade as well as eucalyptus , rosemary, and straight castor oil. I also have salicylic acid shampoo which clears the scalp and helps with thickening.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> lmao *imma smell it tonight lol, refresh my memory*


 
@chebaby

Chile...You BraveI never need to refresh that Memory


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby Yeah Girl, when you don't hafta' leave the house for days. Trigga' stank.  @Beamodel Yep. Girl, please join us. What you usin'?



Either MT or MN
IDareT'sHair


----------



## IDareT'sHair

DoDo

Sure.  It's real informal up in this piece.  Just post when you use it.  It's nothing really 'official'.

We don't get down like that in here.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel

Okay.  Good.

I have some Mega-Tek.  Not sure if I'll pull it out?  Maybe on my next month 'on'.  

Since I'll be doing 1 month on 1 month off.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair

That stuff grew my hair like magic


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel

I know....You Told Me....


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

I'll join the unofficial growth aid challenge. I have trigger, TPS rosemary and coffee and those KV oils too.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl

Glad To Have You Ms. Curly!

I'm excited to see the various stages of your new cut.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

KeraVada will be launching a new Cleansing Crème and a new Leave-In in time for BF.

I haven't gotten any additional information from them on any Sales or Discounts yet.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair That sounds interesting keep us posted on the sale info. 

Side note, I saw HH plans in the vendor section. She just got scratched from my list. Don't know who advised her but that plan is a mess.


----------



## Brownie518

curlyhersheygirl said:


> I'll join the unofficial growth aid challenge. I have trigger, TPS rosemary and coffee and those KV oils too.



I'll be using the same as curlyhersheygirl and I'll add in OCT, using it overnight and as my protein 

IDareT'sHair - u still on?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

Hey Ms. B!

What Up Sis?  I'm so glad to see you.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair

Hey, girl!!! What's up? What you doin? I'm at work, trying to decide if I want to do my touch up this week.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

I may use MT as an Overnight Rx.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

You should do it this week. 

I think I'm a little before you and I did mine on the 25 of October.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl

I may not get anything either. I'm still undecided. 

I was going to get an 8oz Jar of Joe.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair I was gonna get more of the carrot cake frosting but I'll pass. I'm not waiting almost a month and then she's not honoring the 40% she promised earlier.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl

No, Ms. Curly, the 40% is still on. The Sale is starting early at 40%. 

On BF it will be 35%

You need that Carrot Cake Frosting!

Yep.  20 Days.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair

Yeah, I think I will do it this week. 
Are ya'll talking about Hairitage? She's not doing the 40??


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518

Yeah, she's starting early at 40%. BF it will be 35%.

There was confusion regarding her FB Post, but we got it straightened out.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> curlyhersheygirl  No, Ms. Curly, the 40% is still on.  The Sale is starting early at 40%.  On BF it will be 35%  You need that Carrot Cake Frosting!




IDareT'sHair Oh Ok I thought she wasn't doing the 40% only 35%. I still don't think I'll get anything.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> 
> No, Ms. Curly, the 40% is still on. The Sale is starting early at 40%.
> 
> On BF it will be 35%
> 
> You need that Carrot Cake Frosting!
> 
> Yep.  20 Days.



Oh, got it...well, I plan to tear up with that 40. I want three Carrot Cakes, 2 Liquid Gold Cake Batters, another Hemp Nostalgia 8oz, a Soft Coconut Marshmallow, Mango Colada...


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Brownie518 Nice list.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> Oh, got it...*well, I plan to tear up with that 40. I want three Carrot Cakes, 2 Liquid Gold Cake Batters, another Hemp Nostalgia 8oz, a Soft Coconut Marshmallow, Mango Colada...*


 
Brownie518

You Tear Up Everything!


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> You Tear Up Everything!



Meee???? Look, I'm due. I haven't been buying too much lately. A couple oils and 4 Razzberry from SD. That's it so I'll be ready...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl

I may not either.  I have x1 8oz Joe and x1 4oz I got on a Swap, so I really don't need any.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

I like when ya'll get Ya'll Haul On!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

Early Sales are more likely to get my Monneee.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> I like when ya'll get Ya'll Haul On!



IDareT'sHair

Oh, you like when WE haul, huh?  



IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> Early Sales are more likely to get my Monneee.



Me, too. I love the early sales. There were quite a few last year, I think, right? That would be nice.


----------



## Lita

I've been going spritz crazy with HH big city punch Toped with Darcy's cocoa hair whip & sealed with HH hemp pomade...Duafe Amla frosting on scalp..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Ltown

GM ladies! 

Busy with work/school. 
HH site is on vacation mode so how are you placing orders? I'm not sure what I want but can't even look at the butters.


----------



## Beamodel

Lita said:


> I've been going spritz crazy with HH big city punch Toped with Darcy's cocoa hair whip & sealed with HH hemp pomade...Duafe Amla frosting on scalp..  Happy Hair Growing!



Lita

I've been spraying big city punch on my sons hair with a mixture of beautiful textures and Shea moisture enhancing smoothie.   

Talk about serious moisture....


----------



## Beamodel

Ltown said:


> GM ladies!  Busy with work/school. HH site is on vacation mode so how are you placing orders? I'm not sure what I want but can't even look at the butters.



Ltown

Hey, it will open back up on Friday


----------



## Lita

Beamodel said:


> Lita
> 
> I've been spraying big city punch on my sons hair with a mixture of beautiful textures and Shea moisture enhancing smoothie.
> 
> Talk about serious moisture....



Beamodel Hi! Yes,it's Thebomb.com..I was touching my hair all yesterday..makes it easy to comb too.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Beamodel

Lita said:


> Beamodel Hi! Yes,it's Thebomb.com..I was touching my hair all yesterday..makes it easy to comb too.  Happy Hair Growing!



Lita

If leaves your hair so soft. I made the mistakes of spraying it on SO locs, now he want to use my stuff now. I only have two bottles for me and two for my DS lol.


----------



## Lita

Beamodel Yes,I know..I had 2 jars of hemp pomade & it's all gone...lol..I have a small sample jar..That's all..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Beamodel

Hey Ladies
Hattache will be having a Black Friday sale but they haven't worked out the details yet. Just an FYI


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel

Thanks for the Sale info on Hattache.  I'll have to keep a look-out for details.  

Lita

You dug right into your Duafe Amala Whip didn't you?  

I'm saving mine.


----------



## Lita

IDareT'sHair You know I can't wait..lol..I'm a kid in the candy store..lol..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Lita You, Brownie518 and chebaby always Dig right into New Products =


----------



## Beamodel

Getting ready to finally try my SD RCA


----------



## Beamodel

Beamodel said:


> Getting ready to finally try my SD RCA



I like this RCA. It left my hair feeling silky smooth. It's kinda thick though but still lovely


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Pulled out my Rosemary Pomade from The Pomade Shop (in Vanilla)

Lita Hey Ms. Lady!


----------



## Lita

IDareT'sHair said:


> Pulled out my Rosemary Pomade from The Pomade Shop (in Vanilla)
> 
> Lita Hey Ms. Lady!



IDareT'sHair Hey! I was just talking in the HH thread about the soft lavender & how it was a good product..I like it over the soft horsetail,lavender was a staple for me..Now it's discontinued...sigh!

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita

IDareT'sHair I might have a small rosemary pomade left..Going to look later..I like the peppermint pomade over the rosemary..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Lita

I bought the Rosemary & Peppermint when she had that Sale when she changed out the Labels.

This is my 1st time trying the Rosemary. I do "Love, Love, Love" the Peppermint.

Yeah, Hairitage needs to bring back several things. Even if just for Her BF Sales.

Her Creamies and Clouds are some of her earlier popular products!


----------



## Beamodel

Ok, my hair came out nice and silky from SD RCA but I think the coconut milk does something to my hair. I'm noticing this ingredient my hair is sketchy with. I like Shea What Deux better though. 

I'm ready for Black Friday. I think I will purchase 
(2) Pink Grapefruit from HH and it depends on what sale Hattache has for BF.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Hi divas I got a shipping notice from MD


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl

Hi Ms. Curly!

I also got my Ship Notice from Marie Dean.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair That's great. I guess she got most of the orders done, that took some strength I don't think I would've been able to do anything.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl

Me Either Ms. C  Not at all.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Still not a 100% sure what I will do with Hairitage yet.  

Trying to decide if I will get anything?

It will either be Sprout (limited edition) or Jar of Joe.  Don't really need/want anything else.


----------



## Lita

Hairatage Hydration 40% Code-BLACKFRIDAY7

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita

HH-
*Soft Coconut 2x's re-up's
*Soft Twisting Gel re-up

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Ltown

Hi ladies!
I'm pass on HH most of the products have wax in them.


----------



## Froreal3

Trying to see if I will re-up on Mango Colada and Mango Cloud...


----------



## Beamodel

Where is everybody???


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Hey PJ's!

Looks like Imma pass on Hairitage. 

I didn't see Sprout and Jar of Joe was $5.00 off, but Shipping was $6.00. 

That's all I had. So, I decided to wait.


----------



## Brownie518

Hey!! I got 2 Carrot Cake, 2 Liquid Gold, Mango Colada, and 2 Big City Punch. I forgot to get my Soft Coconut...


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> Hey PJ's!
> 
> Looks like Imma pass on Hairitage.
> 
> I didn't see Sprout and Jar of Joe was $5.00 off, but Shipping was $6.00.
> 
> That's all I had. So, I decided to wait.


IDareT'sHair

I saw Sprout last night when I ordered..


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518  I'm not going to just get 1 thing.

Hi Girl!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Kizuri Beauty 25% Off Code = *PREBLACKFRIDAY*


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

I wanna buy something................


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair said:


> Brownie518  I'm not going to just get 1 thing.  Hi Girl!



IDareT'sHair

I don't blame u. If you get something from HH, u need to at least get two bc of the shipping set price.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Beamodel

Hey Ms. Bea!

Yeah, I'd even get x2 Sprout's, but I didn't see it and I don't want to Convo her. 

She's been too busy for that. So I don't want to 'bother' her.

And I know Folks been getting on her Nerves.

Maybe I'll check back, since Brownie said it was listed last night. 

I looked at Kizuri. But they don't have what I want listed. 25% is pretty good, with no Minimum. 

I started to get a couple of Cocoa Vanilla DC'ers, but I have enough of that.

So, Imma sit tight.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Waiting On:

Afroveda (x2 of those 'new' pomades)
Hydroquench Systems
Marie Dean
Herbs Matter Rosemary Hair Creme


----------



## IDareT'sHair

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Beamodel
> 
> Hey Ms. Bea!
> 
> Yeah, I'd even get x2 Sprout's, but I didn't see it and I don't want to Convo her.
> 
> She's been too busy for that. So I don't want to 'bother' her.
> 
> And I know Folks been getting on her Nerves.
> 
> Maybe I'll check back, since Brownie said it was listed last night.
> 
> I looked at Kizuri. But they don't have what I want listed. 25% is pretty good, with no Minimum.
> 
> I started to get a couple of Cocoa Vanilla DC'ers, but I have enough of that.
> 
> So, Imma sit tight.


 
Beamodel

FYI


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair

Yea, Devon said if it isn't listed then she out if it. I got a 16oz Pink Grapefruit & a 8oz Moisture Riser   I'm fully stocked on HH so I won't be getting anything else for a while. 

I like Kizuri a Cocoa Vanilla DC. It really nice but I'm gonna pass on her 25% off. 

I'm waiting in Hattache to release their discount %. 

Sorry for the delay. I was reading through the entire VO5 thread again lol.


----------



## Froreal3

I won't get anything from HH until actual Blk Friday when my money acts right.


----------



## Lita

IDareT'sHair HH sprout was listed last night..

*I want to try Kizuri pumpkin hair butter..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Hey divas I also passed on HH I didn't need anything. HV posted a preview of their sale on FB it said up to 40% on everything. I can't wait for the deets.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My Cable/Internet/Phone was down all morning. *durn Time Warner*

Anyway, Imma pass on Hairitage. I cannot see myself paying $6.00 for Shipping on 1 product. 

I have x2 8oz Jars of Sprout anyway in my Stash. I need to wait until I have a bigger haul.

@Beamodel I'm still deciding on Kizuri? 

I'm afraid of the Cinammon Oil and the Clove Oil in that Pumpkin Hair Crème. Lita. 

I had that with N'Joi Chai Hair Crème and it burned, so I sent it to Brownie. 

Oh, and Lita, I got my Rosemary Hair Crème from Herbs Matter. I may buy another jar.  

@curlyhersheygirl Hairveda's Sale sounds good. I should do a quick inventory. 

I really don't need any HV except for the PH Rinse and I said I was going to get a Jar of Vatika Frosting.

@Froreal3 I know about that Monnneee being Tight and Right.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Finished up x1 AG Fast Food Reconstructor (no back ups) May repurchase some day.


----------



## divachyk

I bit on HH only because I needed to re-up Jar of Joe and much like you IDareT'sHair, I refuse to pay $6 for one product. I went ahead and purchased a few other items while getting Joe. Caramel Frapp, Carrot Cake, Liquid Gold


----------



## IDareT'sHair

divachyk

I know Girl.  I couldn't think of anything else to get.  

So, I just need to wait until I need to do a Major re-up on Hairitage.


----------



## Lita

divachyk Hi! You are rocking that bun in your siggy..Gorgeous!

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Lita

Did you get your Herbs Matter Rosemary Hair Crème?  If so, what do you think?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Using: Camille Rose's Ajani Hair Balm for the Personal Mini G.A. Challenge


----------



## EnExitStageLeft

IDareT'sHair said:


> Using: Camille Rose's Ajani Hair Balm for the Personal Mini G.A. Challenge



G.A Challenge?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@EnExitStageLeft

From time-to-time @Brownie518 & I will 'Challenge' each other to a _Personal_ Mini-Growth Aides Challenge, in this Thread.

This time a few others are joining in. I think @Lita @chebaby @DoDo @Froreal3 @Beamodel @curlyhersheygirl all said they were down for a _Personal_ "Mini" Growth Aides Challenge.

I usually do a month on & a month off. I think Brownie said she was doing hers until January.

Nothing special. Just something to keep the Motivation.


----------



## EnExitStageLeft

Can I join? 

I have a new vitamin on the way and I really want to see can I gain growth with the KV Coffee Oil.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@EnExitStageLeft

I don't see why not? All you gotta do is use some Growth Aides. 

And give yourself a time-frame that you'll be using them. 

And post what you're using. (You know we don't get all "official" over here).

Glad to Have You Sis.


----------



## EnExitStageLeft

IDareT'sHair

Thanks I'll probably do it from this week until December 21st and I will be using hair, skin and nail vitamin and the KV coffee oil. Nothin' special


----------



## divachyk

Thanks Lita for the bun compliment.  

ETA: I haven't hit pay nah in a while. Hitting it sure brings back old emotions of wanting to buy more and more. I seriously need to use discipline.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

divachyk

I Agree.  Hittin' PayNah is definitely Addicting.


----------



## divachyk

IDareT'sHair, 4 realz! I purchased the Ipad Air among other random non-hair related things. I need to sit down somewhere because BF is not even here yet and I'm already ballin' like a boss.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@divachyk

I know what you mean Girlie. 

Yeah, it's hard to put that Genie back in the Bottle.


----------



## divachyk

Well said! IDareT'sHair


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@divachyk

Imma take it real easy Black Friday too.erplexed


----------



## Froreal3

IDareT'sHair said:


> @divachyk
> 
> *Imma take it real easy Black Friday too*.erplexed


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Froreal3

Hush.  You know you wrong for that.

I do already have stuff coming don't I?


----------



## Froreal3

^^^Yes ma'am you do, but you know you're gonna be up at 12, chewin on a turkey bone, trigger finger on the mouse like it's the Family Fued right along w/the rest of us.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Froreal3

Right. Right.


----------



## Froreal3

^^^You know we do it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Froreal3

I got to get my list right. 

OT: I noticed that Kizuri's Cocoa Vanilla smells identical to SD's Mocha Bling. 

@Beamodel have you noticed that?


----------



## Froreal3

I can't wait to get my Mango Cloud and Mango Colada. I'm ordering Blk Friday.  But Hairveda is my main spot.


----------



## Froreal3

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Froreal3
> 
> I got to get my list right.
> 
> OT: I noticed that Kizuri's Cocoa Vanilla smells identical to SD's Mocha Bling.
> 
> @Beamodel have you noticed that?



Really? I've been wanting to try the Mocha Bling. I've never tried Kizuri's stuff. I looked on her site and I didn't even see the Olive Butter yall be talking about.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Froreal3

I know.  That ticks me off.  She subbed it out for that Pumpkin Butter.

I think the Cinnamon and Clove Oil(s) might irritate my scalp.  So Imma pass.

But that Cocoa Vanilla is listed.  I'm telling ya'll it's Mocha Bling or a close Cousin.

That same Chocolate/Maple-y smell & consistency.


----------



## Froreal3

^^^ Interesting. Kizuri's not on my list. 

I can't wait to see the new goodies BJ is about to drop. *giddy*

ETA: Lately I've been kinda like, "Damn, am I really wanting to spend 15+ on 8oz of conditioner?" Hairveda's prices are way more up my alley.

IDareT'sHair


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Froreal3

I can't remember the name of the SD's one? 

It's either Mocha Bling or Mocha Infusion?

Anyway, Girl I am right >>here<< with you on that HV tip!

You know I STAN for Hairveda.


----------



## Froreal3

^^^Me too IDareT'sHair. But I'mma need for her to come out with a better smelling butter. The Green Tea is lovely and I don't mind the smell, but I like my stuff to actually smell delicious...not grassy.  I wonder if there is a non glycerin leave in similar to HH's leave ins.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Froreal3

That's why it's good to only hit them up when they have Sales. 

And that's another reason I only like to buy 12 or 16 ounces.  

I'm with you on that.  I hate spending that on 8 oz of Conditioner.

Yeah, BJ know how to get down on some Sales.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Froreal3

Um Yeah.  The closest thing you're going to smelling good is Whipped Ends Hydration, Vatika Frosting and Sitrinillah.


----------



## Froreal3

Ok, so yeah I'mma just have to stock up on my HH conditioners and butters during her sale.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Froreal3

That Avosoya and the CoCosta both smell good.


----------



## Froreal3

Lemme go 'head and rinse out this DC. I just finished bootleg steaming under my LCL. brb


----------



## Froreal3

IDareT'sHair said:


> Froreal3
> 
> That Avosoya and the CoCasta both smell good.



Love the Avosoya. The Cocoasta is on my Blk Friday to try list. How is the *Whipped Clouds*? Consistency? Smell? How it works?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Froreal3

Why is Your Steamin' Bootleg?


----------



## Froreal3

Back. Wow, that bootleg steaming really made the SD VS soak into my hair. Better than the Hair Therapy Wrap that I'd been using. I could not see the conditioner at all on my twists. I'll definitely be doing this again.

ETA:Because I just got a tip to use a plastic cap, plastic baggie with water sprayed into it and sit under my dryer. I don't actually have a steamer.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Froreal3

I think you might like it. Kinda Fruity. Whipped but a little heavy. 

Not Mousse-like. Smells very nice.

You know I had to go Grab a Jar.

If it's cheap, you should pick up a Jar to try.


----------



## Froreal3

^^Ok, I will definitely pick it up. It's also on my to try list. All the other Hairveda stuff I'm getting are just staples.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

I received my MD package today. This is why I give some vendors the side eye when they want to email you 100 times with apologies about they have kids, the dog ate their supplies, and they need to buy tires for their car when you can't receive your stuff in a timely manner. Her mom died and she has to travel and she still got her orders done. I placed my order about 30mins before it was over so I wasn't expecting it early and then you add this situation I was expecting a long wait which I wouldn't have been a problem. This is just another reason why she will always have me as a customer.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> I received my MD package today. *This is why I give some vendors the side eye when they want to email you 100 times with apologies about they have kids, the dog ate their supplies, and they need to buy tires for their car when you can't receive your stuff in a timely manner.* Her mom died and she has to travel and she still got her orders done. I placed my order about 30mins before it was over so I wasn't expecting it early and then you add this situation I was expecting a long wait which I wouldn't have been a problem. This is just another reason why she will always have me as a customer.


 
curlyhersheygirl

  You a mess Ms. Curly!  

Lemme go check & see if mine came today


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair You know how they do it


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl

Mine came too.  In true Marie Dean Fashion.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl

I think that Durn IPN was talmbout some tires one time.

#hotmess


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair That's awesome. She knows how to run a business


----------



## IDareT'sHair

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> 
> *I think that Durn IPN was talmbout some tires one time.*
> 
> #hotmess


 
curlyhersheygirl

FYI


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair I think so. I knew I heard it somewhere.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl

I gave up on ST'icals.  Too many different stories. 

It made me tired. 

I would like to try her new "I can't believe it's not Butta'" or whatever it's called, but..........


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair Me too. I was really hoping she would get it together but I can't wait anymore.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl

I know.  Maybe one day I'll return.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair Would you believe that there is a crack in my steamer? The same place the crack was in the other one they replaced. I'm so upset.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl

Kinda quiet this weekend (Sale-Wise).  

I'm sure things will be heating up in the next couple of weeks.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl

Where is it at Curly? Yes, I would be highly upset. 

Are you going to call them?

We haven't had them that long.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> curlyhersheygirl  Kinda quiet this weekend (Sale-Wise).  I'm sure things will be heating up in the next couple of weeks.



IDareT'sHair Yeah I'm waiting on BF hoping those will be good.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl  Where is it at Curly? Yes, I would be highly upset.   Are you going to call them?  We haven't had them that long.



IDareT'sHair It's in the back where the metal bar is attached to the hood. The last one cracked there too and they sent me a new one. I already sent an email so I'll keep you posted.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl

Where is it Cracked at?  Does it work?  What are you going to do?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> It's in the back where the metal bar is attached to the hood. The last one cracked there too and they sent me a new one. *I already sent an email so I'll keep you posted.*


 
curlyhersheygirl

You should call them too.  They are usually very accommodating.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Froreal3  I got to get my list right.  OT: I noticed that Kizuri's Cocoa Vanilla smells identical to SD's Mocha Bling.  @Beamodel have you noticed that?



IDareT'sHair

I love how Kizuri smells and works but I haven't had SD Mocha since it first launched. I forgot how it smelled.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair I think I will call on Tuesday. I can still use it but water drips from the crack onto my floor which is annoying.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl

What 'samples' did you get from Marie Dean?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel

It smells EXACTLY like SD's Mocha.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> I think I will call on Tuesday. I can still use it *but water drips from the crack onto my floor which is annoying.*


 
curlyhersheygirl

Extremely

Yeah, you should call before too much more time passes.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> curlyhersheygirl  What 'samples' did you get from Marie Dean?



IDareT'sHair I got a curling cream and cupuacu butter.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl

I got Illipe 3n1 and Tucuma Butter


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl

Has your list changed much?


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair Let me know how that 3 in 1 is. I always wanted to try that one.

My list has changed. It's mostly HV. I really don't need much DC's but I have lots of those on my list so I'll see who gives the biggest discount.


----------



## DoDo

Froreal3 said:


> ^^^You know we do it.



Oh, FroReal I love how you keep it real and keep me laughing! That gif had me rolling!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *Let me know how that 3 in 1 is. I always wanted to try that one.*
> 
> My list has changed. It's mostly HV. I really don't need much DC's but I have lots of those on my list so I'll see who gives the biggest discount.


 
@curlyhersheygirl 

I've bought it 2 or 3 times (regular sized jar). It's nice. 

I wish I woulda' known you wanted to try it, we coulda' did a Swap.

I was buying it a lot when I was using Creamy Leave-Ins. Now I use mostly Liquids.

But you can also use it as a DC'er a Cowash and on Dry Hair too.

I have HV, SSI, b.a.s.k., Claudie and a few others.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

DoDo said:


> Oh, @FroReal I love how you keep it real and keep me laughing! That gif had me rolling!


 
DoDo 

Gurl...don't be laffin' at her.  You know that was wrong. Froreal3


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl

I'm waiting on:
Afroveda (x2 orders)
Hydroquench Systems

I think that's it right now.  Everything else  is here.


----------



## DoDo

IDareT'sHair said:


> DoDo
> 
> Gurl...don't be laffin' at her.  You know that was wrong. Froreal3



 We meant no harm...after all we pj's too...


----------



## divachyk

Froreal3 said:


> Back. Wow, that bootleg steaming really made the SD VS soak into my hair. Better than the Hair Therapy Wrap that I'd been using. I could not see the conditioner at all on my twists. I'll definitely be doing this again.
> 
> ETA:Because I just got a tip to use a plastic cap, plastic baggie with water sprayed into it and sit under my dryer. I don't actually have a steamer.



Great tip Froreal3...never heard of that one. I have a steamer and love it. I can pass that along to others that don't have one though.



IDareT'sHair said:


> curlyhersheygirl
> 
> I gave up on ST'icals.  Too many different stories.
> 
> It made me tired.
> 
> I would like to try her new "I can't believe it's not Butta'" or whatever it's called, but..........



IDareT'sHair, I never received my products and I was one of those selected to be on her sample squad...the promo she was marketing a few months back.


----------



## Froreal3

IDareT'sHair said:


> DoDo
> 
> Gurl...don't be laffin' at her.  You know that was wrong. Froreal3



 Still lurve ya!  IDareT'sHair


----------



## IDareT'sHair

DoDo

Girl I know. 

Froreal3 already know how we do it over here.  She learned quick.

She know come Midnight Imma be tearin' it up over here


----------



## Froreal3

divachyk Yes girl. I just found that out from a poster in the WL 2014 thread today. I was like, "Lemme try that."


----------



## IDareT'sHair

divachyk said:


> *I never received my products and I was one of those selected to be on her sample squad...the promo she was marketing a few months back.*


 
divachyk

Gurl.....You Betta' SHUT THE FRONT DOOR!


----------



## Froreal3

Can't wait....

But don't be buying up all my Hairveda yall. You will feel my wrath!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Froreal3

Pfft. 

You betta' get you a coupla' bottles of 5 Hour Energy.  

curlyhersheygirl already told you what she 'bout to do to some Hairveda.  

And Curly don't play.  

Don't let that quietness fool you.  Curly can tear up a Keypad Hittin' PayNah.

Hey....I'm just letting you know up front.


----------



## divachyk

IDareT'sHair said:


> divachyk
> 
> Gurl.....You Betta' SHUT THE FRONT DOOR!



Before my hair be on the flo'  IDareT'sHair


----------



## IDareT'sHair

divachyk

That is so low-down Girl. 

Especially since THEY approached YOU.

I'm at a loss for words. 

And that Rarely Happens.


----------



## Froreal3

Hmmph, well we're just gonna have to see who hits that button first!


----------



## Froreal3

Yeah divachyk That's why I'm not messing with Soultanicals. Shame because the reviews are great. I wanted to try the Knot Sauce.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Froreal3

My Money is on the Curl-Queen curlyhersheygirl  I've seen what she can do to a Sale.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Froreal3

Um...You betta' start practicin' now


----------



## Froreal3

Honestly, I'm not getting much...just

Hairveda:
Vatika Frosting (2) 
Almond Glaze (2) 
Amala Cream Rinse (2)
Cocasta Shikakai Oil (1)
Whipped Clouds (1)
...and possibly some of the new line.


----------



## Froreal3

Girl please, I play the piano. My trigger finger is ready.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@divachyk @Froreal3

Lawd..How you gone ask somebody to be on your Sample Squad and then don't send them no Samples??


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Froreal3

You need to be Playing Something Skronger than a Piano!  

When you messin' with a PJ!


----------



## Froreal3

^^^ I know right?!  She just said "*** it!"


----------



## Froreal3

IDareT'sHair said:


> Froreal3
> 
> You need to be Playing Something Skronger than a Piano!
> 
> When you messin' with a PJ!



 Aight, you'll see. Bet!


----------



## Froreal3

This convo is making me extra excited now in a way that only yall can understand.   Blk Friday can't come quick enough!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Froreal3

Don't be burnin' up Thanksgiving Dinner over there Ms. Fro. 

Stirrin' with one Hand and Hittin' PayNah with the other that's how you do it.

You got-ta Multi-Task on BF.


----------



## Babygrowth

Yall are a trip! Lol! As usual! Hey y'all!


----------



## Froreal3

I know! ^^^


----------



## EnExitStageLeft

......*walks in 

Hairveda gotta' new line comin' out? *sigh* Looks like I'm HV Haulin' this year.


----------



## Rozlewis

EnExitStageLeft, I noticed the new line by Hairveda. Can't wait to try it. I don't plan to buy a lot for Black Friday but I will be buying from Hairveda for sure.


----------



## robot.

My scalp has been flaking something awful ever since the weather turned.  I have some tea tree oil I was going to mix with some conditioner/shampoo, but do you guys have any ideas/suggestions?


----------



## Lita

IDareT'sHair My herbs matter came..Wow..fast shipping..I just rubbed some on my scalp..It's very soft..Think I'll get the lavender next time..Very lite scent..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita

Robot Hi! You can mix a little tea tree with your favorite lite scalp pomade or lite scalp moisturizer,use a satin bonnet or silk scarf to cover at night,keep the moisture in..Don't apply heavy butters/heavy oils in your scalp...Clarify once/twice a month & focus on your scalp...You can take omega 3's or vit E oil internally..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## divachyk

robot. I'm loving your hair! 

IDareT'sHair Froreal3, ST has emailed me routinely promising the products was in the mail. Nothing yet though. I'm not looking for them at this point.


----------



## Lita

IDareT'sHair Blue Roze has a Black tea/Black strap molasses conditioner coming out for BF,can't wait to try that.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## robot.

Lita said:


> Robot Hi! You can mix a little tea tree with your favorite lite scalp pomade or lite scalp moisturizer,use a satin bonnet or silk scarf to cover at night,keep the moisture in..D*on't apply heavy butters/heavy oils in your scalp*...Clarify once/twice a month & focus on your scalp...You can take omega 3's or vit E oil internally..
> 
> Happy Hair Growing!



I've been doing just that  I felt like it if my scalp was so dry I could put some CTDG on it to help. 

I don't have any pomades or light moisturizers. What are some you like?


----------



## robot.

divachyk said:


> robot. I'm loving your hair!
> 
> IDareT'sHair Froreal3, ST has emailed me routinely promising the products was in the mail. Nothing yet though. I'm not looking for them at this point.



Thanks! Your bun is just growing bigger and bigger!


----------



## Brownie518

divachyk
Your bun is fabulous!!


----------



## Brownie518

Hey GA Challenge ladies!
I did an overnight with Trigger yesterday. I'm about to use a little TPS Peppermint Pomade.


----------



## Brownie518

Froreal3

Did you get all your HH? The sale was up before midnight. I ordered before 11.30pm.


----------



## Froreal3

Brownie518 I'm going to order on Blk Friday with the 35% off. It's only a few dollars difference.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

KeraVada has Permanently Lowered their Prices and is offering LHCF a 15% Discount = WELOVELHCF.  

The Discount can also be used during Sales.

@Lita @Beamodel @curlyhersheygirl @Brownie518 @Froreal3 @divachyk


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Here's what I plan to rotate for my Personal Growth Aides Challenge:

Liquid Gold's Green Magic
Herbs Matter Rosemary Pomade
The Pomade Shop's Rosemary & Peppermint
KeraVada Oils
Afroveda's Shikakaki Oil
ED JBCO
Haitian Black Castor
Claudie's Hairline & Temple Balm
Camille Rose Ajani Balm
Naturelle Grow's Honey Hair Balm & Rosemary Parsley
Darcy's Botanicals Eucalyptus & Mint
Komaza Hair Care Scalp Butter
Butters N Bars Extra Conditioning Hair Butter
Mega-Tek

Brownie518


----------



## MileHighDiva

IDareT'sHair move that code downstairs, please.

Sent from my Speak & Spell using LHCF


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@MileHighDiva

............

You Know You Wrong.


----------



## Lita

MileHighDiva said:


> IDareT'sHair move that code downstairs, please.
> 
> Sent from my Speak & Spell using LHCF



MileHighDiva Thats what I said...Keep that..I'll wait till BF.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Beamodel

Good to know... Now can get more oils.... Thanks IDareT'sHair


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair said:


> KeraVada has Permanently Lowered their Prices and is offering LHCF a 15% Discount = WELOVELHCF.
> 
> The Discount can also be used during Sales.
> 
> @Lita @Beamodel @curlyhersheygirl @Brownie518 @Froreal3 @divachyk




IDareT'sHair
I figured they were going to see a drop in their sales. Good move on their part.


----------



## Froreal3

MileHighDiva said:


> IDareT'sHair move that code downstairs, please.
> 
> Sent from my Speak & Spell using LHCF


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Well I just removed MJ from my list. It looks like no BOGO this year just 40% which isn't bad but they're not a staple for me so I can pass. Not sure what my sis will do though she Stan's for them.


----------



## Lita

For the growth challenge-

*JBCO
*Mahabhringraj oil 
*Pomade shop-Peppermint/Rosemary pomade
*Brahmi oil
*Blue Roze-Coco Amla/Brahmi cream spritz
*Herbs Matter-Rosemary hair cream
*Afroveda-Growth balm 'whenever it gets here' lol
*Mustard oil mix..use whats left
*Darcys-eucalyptus pomade 'when it arrives'
*KeraVada-Brahmi oil
*KeraVada-Neem oil
*KeraVada-Black coffee oil
*KeraVada-Fennugreek oil 'order more'
*HH-Wild grow oil 
*Claudies-Kahve Dc
*Lace Naturals-Brahmi Root Dc
*Blue Roze-Rhassoul Coffee Mask Dc
*NG-Silppery elm Marshmellow mask
*NG-Orange Hibiscus Mask
*Rhassoul Clay & Coconut milk Mask
*Shea Moisture-Yucca Growth Thickening Hair Milk
*Shea Moisture-Yucca Hair Spritz
*Cream & Coco-Carameal Dc mask



Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## divachyk

Brownie518 robot., thank you ladies for the hair love.  

IDareT'sHair, glad that code for KV can be used during sales. Sweet!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Lita

Nice Growth Aides List Sista'!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Um Yeah....Imma need them prices lowered too. They are still steep even with the Discount.erplexed 

Because you still have to figure in Shipping so that probably knocks the discount skrait out....


----------



## Lita

IDareT'sHair Yep,15% don't help with anything..I'll wait till BF..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Lita

Girl, I don't know what they were thinking........


----------



## Lita

IDareT'sHair I need AV to send the balm out..She's to darn slow.

*Herbs Matters-Ordered this week,shipped this week,delivered this week..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Lita

Gurl....She is forever slow.

And with my Crazy Self I had the nerve to order x2

Oh yeah, I ordered another Rosemary Hair Crème from Herbs Matter.


----------



## Lita

IDareT'sHair I want to try 'Herbs Matter' lavender hair cream,next.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Lita

Yeah, I like Herbs Matter.  It's definitely Handmade.


----------



## Babygrowth

Keraveda has some delicious sounding stuff. I think I will add them to my list with this happynappyhoney. I do want to revisit Hair Trigger but try the featherweight version.  I need to finish my Njoy oil first. My hair saw more or same amount of growth with Trigger and it smells better. My black friday list includes my normals Darcys, SD, SSI, HH, HV, and Njoi if she's back open. Decided to leave HQS alone as well as Soultanicals although that knot butter is trying to seduce me! I may order others if the sale is good. During my hiatus I used alot of stuff so I'm going to be doing some serious hauling. Lately I've been obsessing over makeup and skin care stuff. Bout to hit up some BOGO's now at CVS.


----------



## Brownie518

Hey, ladies.

Finished up a few things:
Slippery Elm DC 16oz
SD Razzberry Coconut DC
SD Wheat Germ Butter conditioner


----------



## Brownie518

Lita said:


> @IDareT'sHair I need AV to send the balm out..She's to darn slow.
> 
> *Herbs Matters-Ordered this week,shipped this week,delivered this week..
> 
> Happy Hair Growing!


Lita

I know that was a preorder on that Balm. When did the email say it was supposed to be released? I don't remember seeing a date so I didn't bother ordering. It looks good, though.


----------



## divachyk

I need to find a line and haul the entire line. I'm loving one or two products from this line and that line. Shipping would be a beast doing with buying a little here and little there.


----------



## Froreal3

Same here divachyk  What line are you considering?


----------



## Beamodel

divachyk

I've narrowed mines down to
Hairitage Hydration 
Hairveda 
DC only (JessiCurl)


----------



## Beamodel

DC with Fenugreek tea under SD RCA. 1st time trying this tea. I will also do a final rinse with the tea adding some KV Fenugreek oil mixed in it. 

Moisturize with PBN Muru Muru & HH PLBM 
Seal with Jar of Joe


----------



## Froreal3

Beamodel said:


> divachyk
> 
> I've narrowed mines down to
> Hairitage Hydration
> Hairveda
> DC only (JessiCurl)



So far I like HV and HH. I want to revisit some of Komaza's things and try Shescentit.

ETA: Oh, and Sd's dcers.


----------



## divachyk

Froreal3, I love HairVeda everything, mostly. I'm not deeply in love with her moisturizers though. My daily moisturizer is AO WC about 99% of the time. PBN MuruMuru is my wash day LI. It's awesomesauce! I suppose I could haul HV, PBN and HH and be set.


----------



## divachyk

I forgot about SSI --- SSI avocado is excellent Froreal3. See, I like a little here and a little there. Beamodel, which DC you use from JC?


----------



## Beamodel

divachyk 

I agree, HV moisturizers don't do anything for me but I love Sitrinillah.   PBN Muru is my love. I'm using that tonight.


----------



## Beamodel

divachyk said:


> I forgot about SSI --- SSI avocado is excellent Froreal3. See, I like a little here and a little there. Beamodel, which DC you use from JC?



divachyk

Deep treatment.


----------



## divachyk

Beamodel, are you low porosity? We stay liking the same things.


----------



## Froreal3

divachyk, I like the leave ins from HH (Mango Colada & SCM), butters from HH (Mango Cloud, Carrot Cake Frosting), and co-wash, styler, and prepoo from HV (Amala Cream rinse, Almond Glaze, and Vatika Frosting).  MY Dcers are from Silk Dreams. I'm all over the place.

Others I've tried are Komaza, Naturelle Grow, Darcy's, Bee mine, and Soultanicals (samples from Exchange forum). Very scattered.


----------



## Beamodel

divachyk

I honestly don't know if I'm low, normal or high. I thought I was high but at times I seem normal. I never had my hair porosity tested.


----------



## Beamodel

Froreal3

I'm DC'n right now with SD Raspberry


----------



## Froreal3

Beamodel I like how SD Raspberry makes my hair feel. Similar to VS. I just like the consistency of VS better. RCA is pretty heavy.


----------



## Beamodel

Froreal3 said:


> Beamodel I like how SD Raspberry makes my hair feel. Similar to VS. I just like the consistency of VS better. RCA is pretty heavy.



Froreal3

You are right, it is heavy. VS is ok for me. I personally like Shea What and Deux the best.


----------



## Babygrowth

divachyk I would choose SSI for a whole line. I love alot of their stuff. Although HV, HH, and SD have whole line potential!


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82

Babygrowth said:


> divachyk I would choose SSI for a whole line. I love alot of their stuff. Although HV, HH, and SD have whole line potential!



Agreed.  Yes.


----------



## divachyk

Babygrowth DominicanBrazilian82, thanks ladies. Perhaps I've been sleeping on SSI. I like the avocado conditioner but that's about it. I have other items (deep conditioners - protein & moisture) from that line, unused of course so I might love them but just don't know it. I don't have any of the moisturizers or cleansers. It will be hard to beat HV in that dept. I love Amala Cream and use it weekly. The only time I don't, is if I'm actually shampooing and I will use Amala Deep, diluted. I'll take a peek at SSI before BF. What moisture based products do you love (because I'm protein sensitive)?


----------



## EnExitStageLeft

I wonder what SSI Black Friday Sale is going to be like. I wouldnt mind another Moisture Mist and a few bottles of the Avocado Conditioner.


----------



## Babygrowth

divachyk said:


> Babygrowth DominicanBrazilian82, thanks ladies. Perhaps I've been sleeping on SSI. I like the avocado conditioner but that's about it. I have other items (deep conditioners - protein & moisture) from that line, unused of course so I might love them but just don't know it. I don't have any of the moisturizers or cleansers. It will be hard to beat HV in that dept. I love Amala Cream and use it weekly. The only time I don't, is if I'm actually shampooing and I will use Amala Deep, diluted. I'll take a peek at SSI before BF. What moisture based products do you love (because I'm protein sensitive)?



Everything I've tried has protein in it. The coco creme LI, okra reconstructor, and avocado are my HG's. I want to try the marshmallow hair creme, the pomegranate condish, coconut sorbet, and marula hemp butter.  I've heard great things about all of them.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518 @Lita

Thanks Ms. B for reminding me......

She (Afroveda) did say: "In Production" so maybe she'll release it when they get it right.erplexed

No tellin'?


----------



## Brownie518

Beamodel

Do you use both the Pink Lemon Berry and that Pink Grapefruit conditioner from Hairitage? I have a 16oz PLB but I'm considering the Grapefruit..


----------



## Brownie518

I think Njoi said on FB that she will be back soon....


----------



## Beamodel

Brownie518 said:


> Beamodel  Do you use both the Pink Lemon Berry and that Pink Grapefruit conditioner from Hairitage? I have a 16oz PLB but I'm considering the Grapefruit..



Brownie518

Yup, I love both of them. They leave my hair soooo soft. It's insane...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

A very nice Link to BF Sales!

http://www.confessionsofablogvixen.com/


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair said:


> A very nice Link to BF Sales!  http://www.confessionsofablogvixen.com/



IDareT'sHair

I look at her list every year. I'm still waiting to see what Hattache does.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Beamodel

Yeah, her Blog Introduced me to several new lines and new Natural Hair Care Companies!

It is extremely helpful during this time of year.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel

Girl, what's that 10% somebody posted for SSI in the November Sales Thread?  

I shole hope I'm reading that wrong.erplexed


----------



## Babygrowth

PBN has just officially made it to my list. That milk is calling me.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair LCL beauty called today and they're sending me a new hood for my steamer.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl

That's Beautiful Ms. Curly-Swirly!

That is Great News.

I am so happy.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair said:


> Beamodel  Girl, what's that 10% somebody posted for SSI in the November Sales Thread?  I shole hope I'm reading that wrong.erplexed



Thud.... I saw that. Girl I hope that is not SSI real blk Friday percent. 

IDareT'sHair


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Beamodel

Um...Something is definitely wrong with that. 

She has neva'-eva' had no 10% (since I've been here).

That right there sounds like somebody else...


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair

I know. Let me go ck out her Facebook page for details. Brb


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair

http://us3.campaign-archive2.com/?u=df4079d40b74e407a999bf4e2&id=7de940c8a2&e=78795aebcd

This is the email she sent out... There is still gonna be a true Black Friday sale. I was about to say CLAUD HAVE MERCY...


----------



## EnExitStageLeft

NVM Beamodel handled it


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> curlyhersheygirl  That's Beautiful Ms. Curly-Swirly!  That is Great News.  I am so happy.



IDareT'sHair So am I. I'm hoping this one doesn't develop the same crack as the last two.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel

Thanks Girlie!  I was 'bout to say......

I want that Berry Frosting.


----------



## Beamodel

......................


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair

No problem chica.


----------



## Beamodel

curlyhersheygirl said:


> IDareT'sHair So am I. I'm hoping this one doesn't develop the same crack as the last two.



curlyhersheygirl

I thought you just got a new one?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl

Girl, I don't understand that at all.  

My 1st one was always falling over etc....(cause I keep it in my Walk-In) and I've never had anything like that happen. 

And it had fallen over more times than I can count.

My issue was always the Water Receptacle.  It would always crack/chip etc...

I'm a lot more careful with this one than I was the 1st one, because I don't want to have to replace again.  

Especially not no time soon.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Beamodel I did but the first one developed a crack where the steam bar connects with the machine after 1 week of use. They replaced it and now about 3 months after the replacement developed the same crack . I had a different model before and that one was man handled by the kids and never broke. It just stopped working because the thermostat died. DH said he thinks it's due to the seam not being sealed properly on the hood.


----------



## Beamodel

curlyhersheygirl

That really sux to go through that. I have one but I've been so lazy I haven't been using it. I've only been using my heat therapy wrap which is fine but I might need to get back on my steaming.


----------



## Brownie518

Beamodel said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> Yup, I love both of them. They leave my hair soooo soft. It's insane...


Beamodel

Okay, thanks. I thought you loved them both. I forgot to get my SCM so if I place another order, I'll get the Grapefruit. I am liking the PLBM so far


----------



## Brownie518

Growth Aid check in

This morning, I sprayed some HTN Follicle Booster on my scalp, applied some of her Lotion and sealed with her oil. I put a little Peppermint Pomade on my nape area.


----------



## Beamodel

Brownie518 said:


> Beamodel  Okay, thanks. I thought you loved them both. I forgot to get my SCM so if I place another order, I'll get the Grapefruit. I am liking the PLBM so far



Brownie518

B, how did you forget to get SCM? The Pink Grapefruit has very simple ingredients but it's effective for my hair.

PLBM is my boo thang...


----------



## Froreal3

Ok, I'm glad SSI is going to have a real Blk Friday sale. I was like 

Anyway, I've been applying MN mixed with Pomade Shop's Peppermint Pomade on my scalp for almost two weeks now. It feels great going on.

I just ran out of Liquid Gold Cake Batter  I'm revisiting HV Whipped Cream. I like the consistency of it, but I like my products to have a really yummy smell. It has a very light scent. I sealed it with HH Carrot Cake Frosting.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Today is Wash Day. I'll probably finish up a Bottle of Amala Cleanse. (I have about 4 back ups).

I've been rotating it with Naturelle Grow's Herbal Cleansing Conditioner.

I'll pull either Darcy's Cleansing or Deva Curl No Poo or something. 

I also have several bottles of Curl Junkie Daily Fix (Cleansing) so I may use that since I have quite a few.


----------



## Shay72

Another quick run through. I got a job working 25-30 hrs week starting in January. I can work up to 40 if I want to but I won't.  Got a house I'm renting starting in mid Dec. I hate moving but I don't plan to lift a finger. Parents offered to pay someone to move me, yep I'm taking it . Gave away more hair products.

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## felic1

IDareT'sHair said:


> A very nice Link to BF Sales!
> 
> http://www.confessionsofablogvixen.com/


 

Yes and Amen..........


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Evening Ladies!

Getting ready to start on my Hair. Might place another 'small' order with Target since they have 40% off on a lot of their products.

I might pick up some KBB Hair Butter and a few other things before that Sale Ends.

They have FREE Shipping with $50.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

IDareT'sHair said:


> Evening Ladies!
> 
> Getting ready to start on my Hair. *Might place another 'small' order with Target since they have 40% off on a lot of their products.*
> 
> *I might pick up some KBB Hair Butter and a few other things before that Sale Ends.*
> 
> *They have FREE Shipping with $50.*


 
Welp.  That Ship has Sailed.  The Sale Over.erplexed


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My Hydroquench Systems shipped.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel  Steaming with: Kizuri's Cocoa Vanilla tonight.  

Will let you know what I think.

Smell & Consistency is identical to SD's Mocha Silk.


----------



## Golden75

Hey ladies!  Got my technology situated so I can post again!  My phone was a mess, and my laptops were a bunch of HAMS too.  Work been busy so only lurked, and I have to be careful cause witches try to look over my shoulder.  But got the new gadgets up and running so back in business.  I hit up the HH sale 40% was too good, I know I got cake batter and carrot cake, and 5 other things   don't even know the rest.    Still got a stockpile of products I need to use up, been in yarn twists, so been lazy, but plan to get to DC-ing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75

Clawd....Lookey Here, Lookey Here!  No it Ain't You?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Made up another 'little' HQS Cart. Not sure if I'll get it, but I'm a Sucka' for 50% off. *what can i say?*

Will decide later. She usually runs her Sales a Long, Long time.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel

Well...under the dryer.  

I had NG's Mango & Coconut Water and DB's Pumpkin on 'stand-by' in case I needed a final rinse out after I rinsed out Kizuri's Cocoa Vanilla.  

Especially since Brownie518 was so totally unenthuised(sp) about it.

I was pleasantly surprised that I didn't feel like I needed to follow up with anything.

I'll use it again on Friday to see what I think.  I also have her Coconut DC'er to try.  

I think you said you did not care for that one?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I tried 2 new things this wash day:

Kizuri's Cocoa Vanilla Deep Conditioner
Pureology's Reconstructor

Will have to monitor my hair. Will use them both again on Friday.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair
Yes, that coco vanilla DC is nice. I didn't care for the coconut one. I won't repurchase that. 

But I have purchased the coco vanilla one several times.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Beamodel

Yes, I will use it again on Friday. And add this to my Rotation. 

It steamed well. Rinsed clean and I didn't feel the need to use a R/O afterward.

To me JMHO, they are all about the same. SD's Mocha Silk, Chocolate Bling and this one. 

I think PBN Chocolate Hair Smoothie was just a tad better (for me personally) maybe because I like 'thicker' DC'ers especially with Steam.

PBN Chocolate Hair Smoothie gets mixed reviews. Either folks like it or they hate it.

I do like both SD's Mocha Silk and Chocolate Bling, and Kizuri's Cocoa Vanilla is just as nice and works just as well (for me).


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair

My hair was funny with PBN one only bc of the aloe in it. My hair is terribly funny with aloe. I've never used chocolate bliss but it's good to know that they are compatible. 

I like Cocoa vanilla a trillion times better than Cocabark from BASK


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Beamodel

I just read WestNDNbeauty's Side by Side Comparison (review) in her Blog of Bask Cocoa vs Kizuri. 

Kizuri Won Hands down.

I was never really interested in b.a.s.k.'s Cocoa. Glad I didn't buy it.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair

Oh I'm gonna have to read it. But yup, Kizuri wins in my book any day


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair said:


> Golden75
> 
> Clawd....Lookey Here, Lookey Here!  No it Ain't You?



IDareT'sHair -


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Beamodel

I was looking for more reviews of Kizuri and it popped up. Imma see if I can find it.

http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=...OaSWJUKD7imKh3EkjE8nncw&bvm=bv.56343320,d.cWc


----------



## Golden75

Is Kizuri doing anything for BF?  I been wanting to try her stuff.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75

She has 25% "Pre" BF Sale Code = PREBLACKFRIDAY


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair

Thanks. Let me go check it out.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel said:


> @IDareT'sHair
> 
> Thanks. Let me go check it out.


 
Beamodel

It's here!

http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=...OaSWJUKD7imKh3EkjE8nncw&bvm=bv.56343320,d.cWc


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair

Yup I agree with get review


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Beamodel

I'm glad I didn't get it. 

I still have Enso's Cacao DC'er (which I love). Anyway, I still have not tried YAM.  

And I'm trying to decide if I'll get a back-up. I probably won't open it either before BF tho'.

If it's 25%, I'll just gone & get another Jar. And another Whiskey Vanilla.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair

U do like the yam but I always forget that I have it. It moisturizes very well. I use it after my DC for about 15 or 20 mins.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel said:


> *U do like the yam* but I always forget that I have it. It moisturizes very well. I use it after my DC for about 15 or 20 mins.


 
@Beamodel

Girl...I haven't gotten around to trying it. It's still unopened.erplexed 

I promised myself I'd try it before BF, but I seriously doubt if I will. 

You know I hate having 50-11 things opened. 

She had a very good review of YAM at the bottom of that page, that I just got finished reading.

So, I will definitely pick up another jar.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I thought I had more CJ Daily Fix than I do. (Cleansing Conditioner).  

I only have x2.

I pulled that out and the Argan & Olive to start Co-Cleansing and Cowashing with.

I will Rotate CJ Daily Fix Cleansing Conditioner with the rest of my Naturelle Grow Herbal Cleansing.  

I hope to reup on some NG Cleansers BF.  I want to get maybe x2 of the Slippery Elm & Malva.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Beamodel  Girl...I haven't gotten around to trying it. It's still unopened.erplexed  I promised myself I'd try it before BF, but I seriously doubt if I will.  You know I hate having 50-11 things opened.  She had a very good review of YAM at the bottom of that page, that I just got finished reading.  So, I will definitely pick up another jar.



IDareT'sHair

Sorry girl. That was I typo. I'm typo from my phone. I ment to say I like the yam.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel 

I figured out that's what you meant after I posted that.

I hope Naturelle Grow has a good Sale.  I do want a couple of her Cleansing Conditioners.  

She's only been having 10% for some reason lately.  That's not like her. 

I think she really took a hit.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair

I wanted the coconut mango DC again but she keep changing the ingredients.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Beamodel

I convo'ed her about BF. She said she's still working out the details. So, we'll see.

I still have quite a few DC'ers left, but I'm on my last bottle of Cleansing Conditioner.

ETA:  Wonder what's up with the ingredient changes?


----------



## Beamodel

I had the original coconut mango cleansing conditioner. It was ok for me. I heard the second round was much better. 

I don't know why she changed it at least three times so I'm gonna pass unfortunately. 

Which cleansing conditioner do you have?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Beamodel

Right now I'm using a 16oz Herbal. I think it's discontinued? 

I want the Slippery Elm, Burdock Root, Blue Malva and maybe the Coconut Water one? 

I was thinking of getting x2 16oz of each if the Sale is right............and the Shipping.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair

I wonder wht her percentage will be. 

I wish Hattache hurry up and post their percentage. That's the only place I plan to hit. One stop shop.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel

I don't know.  If it's not 'right' I'll pass. 

I have x2 HQS Cleansing Conditioners coming anyway.  And I have x2 of those already here.

So, if the Sale's not right I'll KIM.

That one stop shopping sounds good.  And waiting on 1 box. 

That's why I am so 'tempted' to do another AveYou Haul.  And that Dolla' Shipping is thebomb.com


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Beamodel

Imma add up all the Shipping Costs and see how much I actually spent on Shipping this BF.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair

Yes that $1 shopping is wonderful. If Hattache is tripping then I will just get JessiCurl DT and Darcy from AveYou too.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Beamodel  Imma add up all the Shipping Costs and see how much I actually spent on Shipping this BF.



Good idea IDareT'sHair


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Beamodel

Yeah, Shipping Costs are another 3-4+ products (for real) when it's all said & done....


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Beamodel  Yeah, Shipping Costs are another 3-4+ products (for real) when it's all said & done....



IDareT'sHair

Lol, I know right. You gotta be careful with shipping


----------



## Lita

CC Naturals has a 30% off sale on clearance items..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita

AfroVeda-Shipped..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Lita

Really?  I need to check my email.

I looked at CC's, wish they had something I wanted.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Lita

No AV Ship Notice for me.


----------



## Babygrowth

Beamodel I like hattache but they only have some of the items I want from all vendors. I will still have to hit up other sites


----------



## Brownie518

Hey ladies! What's going on? I'm at work, about to leave in a couple hours. I'm going to soak in some KeraVada Coffee and some Hibiscus oils when i get home.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

Hey Ya' Ms. B!


----------



## Beamodel

Babygrowth said:


> Beamodel I like hattache but they only have some of the items I want from all vendors. I will still have to hit up other sites



Babygrowth
I don't want much. Only like four items and they have all four I want. I wish I knew the percentage arrrgggg lol


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair Beamodel

Hey ya'll...always talkin about buyin something!!! LOL

B, have you tried any of the newer versions of the Coconut Mango? I'm going to order some and try it. What has changed recently in the ingredients??


----------



## Babygrowth

Beamodel said:


> Babygrowth
> I don't want much. Only like four items and they have all four I want. I wish I knew the percentage arrrgggg lol



Lol! Lucky you. 

I have also added Kizuri to my list. Those prices are good without a sale.


----------



## Brownie518

Babygrowth

What are you planning to get from Kizuri?? The Olive Shea butter and the Passion Milk are good!!!


----------



## Beamodel

Brownie518 said:


> IDareT'sHair Beamodel  Hey ya'll...always talkin about buyin something!!! LOL  B, have you tried any of the newer versions of the Coconut Mango? I'm going to order some and try it. What has changed recently in the ingredients??



Brownie518

She has mango listed now. I know crazy right bc of the name of the DC. When I purchased it mango wasn't listed, or wasn't in it. it had castor oil in it too and something else changed. The pic on the site don't match the ingredients listed on the site either.


----------



## Beamodel

Babygrowth said:


> Lol! Lucky you.  I have also added Kizuri to my list. Those prices are good without a sale.



I like the Cocoa vanilla DC. It's nice.... 
Babygrowth


----------



## Lita

IDareT'sHair Wow! No shipping notice..We ordered the same time..Um,Um..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Brownie518

Beamodel said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> She has mango listed now. I know crazy right bc of the name of the DC. When I purchased it mango wasn't listed, or wasn't in it. it had castor oil in it too and something else changed. The pic on the site don't match the ingredients listed on the site either.


Beamodel

I wish I still had my old jar to compare. I tore through that, though.  I'm going to order a couple and see how it works for me.


----------



## Beamodel

Brownie518

Lol, let me know how the newer one compares


----------



## Babygrowth

Double post


----------



## Babygrowth

Brownie518 said:


> Babygrowth
> 
> What are you planning to get from Kizuri?? The Olive Shea butter and the Passion Milk are good!!!



I want the Cocoa DC, the Passion Milk, the Leave in detangling cream, the Pumpkin Seed butter, the Coconut Cream DC, and the Olive Shea butter.


----------



## Froreal3

Running low on stuff. Can't wait to get paid on the 22nd. 

Ran out of HH LGCB, running out of Carrot Cake Frosting, and my precious Mango Colada.  

I still have one and a half bottles of Espressoself and one HV Whipped Creme Ends. That's it for my lotions.


----------



## Lita

Froreal3 Your low already on HH? Wow..I Throught you stocked up..Well,BF is around the corner.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita

Hump Day & it's cold out-side,glad I upped my omegas & took out my heavy butters/oils/pomades...

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *Hey ya'll...always talkin about buyin something!!! LOL*


 
Brownie518

Hmp.  You the One!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Lita

I ordered x2 (at separate times).  I hope mine order doesn't get messed up.


----------



## Lita

IDareT'sHair said:


> Lita
> 
> I ordered x2 (at separate times).  I hope mine order doesn't get messed up.



IDareT'sHair Maybe she decided to combine your order..I don't know..Send her a pm.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Lita

I better.


----------



## Beamodel

Froreal3 said:


> Running low on stuff. Can't wait to get paid on the 22nd.   Ran out of HH LGCB, running out of Carrot Cake Frosting, and my precious Mango Colada.   I still have one and a half bottles of Espressoself and one HV Whipped Creme Ends. That's it for my lotions.



Froreal3

Dang girl, I barley put a dent in my carrot cake. But I'm relaxed so I'm not sure if that makes a difference or not.


----------



## divachyk

Hurr'up carrot cake if it's that good


----------



## Beamodel

divachyk said:


> Hurr'up carrot cake if it's that good



divachyk

Lol, it's nice and my hair hates mango but it does well with the carrot cake.


----------



## Babygrowth

Hey y'all!  So I made a mock Kizuri cart and the discount was good until the shipping ate most of that up.


----------



## Froreal3

Lita said:


> Froreal3 Your low already on HH? Wow..I Throught you stocked up..Well,BF is around the corner.
> 
> Happy Hair Growing!



Yes girl. I last ordered during the Splash 40% sale. I ordered 2 Espressoself, 1 Mango Colada, 1 LGCB, 1 Caramel Frapp, 1 Carrot Frosting, 1 Mango Cloud, 1 Pink Grapefruit. I've been using them on my and Dd's hair. I moisturize her hair every day and mine every other day...so yeah it's real up in these skreets.

Oh and I haven't put a dent in Pink Grapefruit. It's just ok.


----------



## Froreal3

Beamodel said:


> Froreal3
> 
> Dang girl, I barley put a dent in my carrot cake. But I'm relaxed so I'm not sure if that makes a difference or not.



^^^The above, plus I'm a little heavy handed w/stuff.  Every strand needs to be coated.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Froreal3 said:


> ^^^*The above, plus I'm a little heavy handed w/stuff.  Every strand needs to be coated.*



Froreal3

Me too Girl.  Co-signing.  Especially since I'm under the wig and a wig cap.


----------



## Trini_Chutney

I finished a jar of AsIAM co-wash and finished off my hair with CJ Daily fix. I need my Hydroquench order to get here soon because I only have about 40% left of the Daily fix, and no more AsIAM.


----------



## BranwenRosewood

Babygrowth said:


> Hey y'all!  So I made a mock Kizuri cart and the discount was good until the shipping ate most of that up.



Babygrowth

I hope she has flat rate shipping for bf. When I made a cart of 2 things the shipping was more than the discount.


----------



## Beamodel

Babygrowth said:


> Hey y'all!  So I made a mock Kizuri cart and the discount was good until the shipping ate most of that up.



How much was it. It haven't purchased from her since she left etsy   

Babygrowth


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Um...Yeah...I'm not understanding Kizuri and that Discount vs Shipping? 

She really needs to work that out right there.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Lita

Girl I got my AV Shipping Notice yesterday.  *SMH*

I thought it was HQS..... That Shipped too.

We can 'compare' notes on AV's new Pomade/Balm.


----------



## Babygrowth

Beamodel said:


> How much was it. It haven't purchased from her since she left etsy
> 
> Babygrowth



$11.99 which only saved me $6!


----------



## Trini_Chutney

Babygrowth said:


> $11.99 which only saved me $6!



That is ridiculous. I appreciate companies that offer low flat rate/free shipping.

Posted from my awesome iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Beamodel

Babygrowth said:


> $11.99 which only saved me $6!



Babygrowth

When she was on Etsy, her shipping was like $3.99 and $1 for each additional item. Man these vendors are going crazy with shipping prices.


----------



## Babygrowth

Beamodel said:


> Babygrowth
> 
> When she was on Etsy, her shipping was like $3.99 and $1 for each additional item. Man these vendors are going crazy with shipping prices.



Wow. Now That I would not complain about. Smh.


----------



## Brownie518

Hey ladies

Growth aid check...im about to massage in Peppermint Pomade


----------



## Froreal3

^^^Isn't it great Brownie518?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Hey Ladies!

Hope I get a package or two today. 

I am waiting on both HQS and AV which both Shipped. *Fun Times*

I have a couple other little things coming as well:

AveYou
Herbs Matter
Annabella *ETSY* 1st time ordering picked it up in the November Sales Thread.

I wish I would have remembered to pick up another Jar of DM Super Buttercreme when I did that small AveYou Cart. 

Mine went bad.


----------



## Babygrowth

^^ let me know about that Annabelle. Her stuff sounds delicious! Im going to go look at her products again.


----------



## myronnie

Njoi Creations is back!

IDareT'sHair

http://www.etsy.com/shop/NjoiCreationS


----------



## IDareT'sHair

myronnie

Thank you Lady!


----------



## Brownie518

Hey everyone..what's goin on?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518

Hi Brownie! Sitting here rubbing some CR on my Scalp. 

Wondering why I didn't get any packages today? Got several 'Ship Notices' this week.

Ship Notices on:
Target (Viviscal & CR)
HQS
AV
Annabella *ETSY*


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

Trying to think of my Regimen for tomorrow.  I want something good & exciting.  

Decided not to use Kizuri tomorrow.  I may steam with Claudie Renew Protein.


----------



## Froreal3

Bout to put some MN/Peppermint Pomade on my scalp and do a little refreshing with some of this Hairveda Whipped Creme Ends.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Froreal3

I was sitting here playin' around with Carts.....


----------



## Froreal3

^^^ Cart drafting is a favorite past time of mine.


----------



## Brownie518

I'm washing tomorrow too. I think I will overnight with Trigger and DC with SDRazz. Leave in HH Liquid Gold. I might do a 15 minute with OCT before my DC.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

That overnight with Trigger Soak sounds delicious.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I really need to: Henidgo.  But I might wait.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair

What's Annabelle?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Froreal3

Love me some Carts


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *What's Annabelle?*


 

@Brownie518

This:


http://www.etsy.com/shop/perfectblends

Free Shipping:  FREESHIP


----------



## Brownie518

Froreal3 said:


> ^^^Isn't it great Brownie518?


Froreal3

I love the Peppermint. Its now my favorite.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 Froreal3

I love the Peppermint too. 

I was using the Rosemary, but took a little break.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

I got the Annabella Scalp Butter


----------



## Froreal3

Brownie518 said:


> Froreal3
> 
> I love the Peppermint. Its now my favorite.



I used to like the Plumeria better, but I now like Peppermint the best. I have it in Vanilla scent. I might get regular peppermint scent next time.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Froreal3

Isn't the Plumeria just a scent & not a Pomade? I thought the Pomades were:

Coffee
Peppermint
Rosemary

I have the LinoMoist.  Looked at the CeraMoist


----------



## Froreal3

^^^Yeah I meant the scent. I like the Peppermint in Vanilla scent better than Rosemary in Plumeria scent. But I might just get plain peppermint scent (w/out a fragrance) next time.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Froreal3

I've only purchased the products in Vanilla


----------



## divachyk

Please take my credit card and let me sit on my hands. Discounts for clothes and jewelry got me spending like a boss. I haven't even hauled much on hair yet.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

divachyk

Some of these pre-sales are crazy-stupid

Hope you got some great deals


----------



## divachyk

Too many good deals IDareT'sHair, that's the whole problem.


----------



## Shay72

Since I'm moving to Richmond I know I'll be more readily able to find black folks stuff  so I'm on the look out for a BSS. The addiction may start again since one of my bedrooms will be my girly room. I need to think of a name for it. Yeah the house was built in 1928 so my arm takes up a whole closet. I'm running with it though. My vanity, steamer, shoe racks, hair products, purses, hang up clothes, etc will be in that room. I've contemplated buying a rolling rack many times, I'm getting one .


----------



## Lita

Froreal3 I'm running low on HH hemp pomade.

*.Finished a bottle of HH soft coconut..Have 1 bottle & 1/2 bottle left..

*Claudies-Kahve Mask Dc..Finished..No back-up's..Will repurchase BF..

*SM-Hibiscus curl poo..Finshed another bottle..1x back-up

IdareT'Hair I Pulled out PBN sapote hair lotion,will be using it up..No back-up's
BASK-Topica pudding..Will be finishing it..No back-up's

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Lita

I finished up x1 Camille Rose Ajani Hair Growth Balm. I have x1 back up.

I have PBN Smoothie (x1), x1 Murumuru Lotion and maybe x2 Brazil Oils. Got one on a swap with Golden and bought 1.

The Murumuru Lotion worked better for me than the Sapote.  But both are nice.


----------



## Lita

I had 3 boxes of back-up's..I'm down to less than half a box of un-opened items..Thats good for me..everything else is in my cabinets..Proud of myself...lol

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Lita

Hair night.  I don't know if I'll finish up anything.  I will be co-cleansing with CJ Daily Fix.  

I may use a little DB Pumpkin if I need to.  This will be my 1st time using Daily Fix.  

I decided to finally pull out my CJ Stash.  I probably should have refrigerated that Curl Rehab and the Deep Fix.  

I didn't & I think they may have gone bad.


----------



## Lita

My emails have been full of upcoming deals...I think some of them got it,in our Dear Vendor Thread..Yep.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Lita said:


> I had 3 boxes of back-up's..*I'm down to less than half a box of un-opened items..Thats good for me..everything else is in my cabinets..Proud of myself...lol*
> 
> Happy Hair Growing!


 
@Lita

That is really good. 

I'm mad at myself for not thinking to refrigerate that Curl Rehab and Deep Fix. 

I think those were the only 2 that don't look/smell right.

I wasn't as familiar with those products or the shelf-life. When I had them before I used them right away. 

This time I held on to them too long.


----------



## Lita

IDareT'sHair Oh,no.,CJ have a fowl smell or mold?

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Lita

The consistency is jacked up and it doesn't smell like Strawberry Ice Crème or Bananas.erplexed

I wasn't 'as familiar' with the Line as I should have been.  

Because each time I purchased it, I used it right away. 

For some reason, I kept putting off using it. *too busy using other stuff*


----------



## Lita

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Lita
> 
> That is really good.
> 
> I'm mad at myself for not thinking to refrigerate that Curl Rehab and Deep Fix.
> 
> I think those were the only 2 that don't look/smell right.
> 
> I wasn't as familiar with those products or the shelf-life. When I had them before I used them right away.
> 
> This time I held on to them too long.




IDareT'sHair Awe,sorry to hear that..I Try to keep my products in a cool dry/dark place..Never know about shelf life.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Lita

I still have:
Repair Me
Smoothing Lotion
Strengthening Conditioner
Argan & Olive
A Reconstructor (can't think of the name)

I'll work on using some of these in the up coming months.

The stuff in Jars is the only thing that looks like it went bad. 

I'm glad I swapped the Coco Curls with Che a long while back.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Lita

Yeah, Mine were in the Garage.  But they should have been in the Fridge.

Same for DM Super Buttercreme.  I have a jar of that that also stanks. 

Had I been 'more familiar' with CJ and shelf-life, durability etc, I would have known I should have kept it in my Fridge instead.

I was using it up as soon as I got my hands on it. 

This time, it slipped through the cracks.  Glad it was 8oz Jars and not Liters.


----------



## HanaKuroi

IDareT'sHair said:
			
		

> Lita
> 
> Yeah, Mine were in the Garage.  But they should have been in the Fridge.
> 
> Same for DM Super Buttercreme.  I have a jar of that that also stanks.
> 
> Had I been 'more familiar' with CJ and shelf-life, durability etc, I would have known I should have kept it in my Fridge instead.
> 
> I was using it up as soon as I got my hands on it.
> 
> This time, it slipped through the cracks.  Glad it was 8oz Jars and not Liters.



The banana stuff looks weird in the jar. Kind od separated looking. I am getting a new jar today and I'll take a picture. The rehab looks kind of  lumpy in the jar. I thought the shelf life was a year but I can't remember.

I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y


----------



## HanaKuroi

If you have any of that mud puddle mudwash the shelf life is 5 months. I emailed them. Mine looks fine but I was unsure. So I wasted 3 jars. 5 months is very odd to me. 5? I have seen 6 but five makes me *sideeye* the company. Makes me think they are pulling numbers out of the air.

 I am going back to terressentials. I am out.

I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y


----------



## MileHighDiva

I read somwhere the muddle puddle was less messy/easier to use than the terrasentials.  Is that true?  I've never tried either one due to price point.

HanaKuroi

Sent from my Speak & Spell using LHCF


----------



## HanaKuroi

MileHighDiva said:
			
		

> I read somwhere the muddle puddle was less messy/easier to use than the terrasentials.  Is that true?  I've never tried either one due to price point.
> 
> HanaKuroi
> 
> Sent from my Speak & Spell using LHCF



It is less messy and I liked it. I like terressentials more and I like the longer shelf life. My mud puddle looks fine but, I bought it in June and I don't want any setbacks. I wish they had the shelf life information on their website. I am out 3 jars. Oh, well. I don't think as a consumer I should have to email them inquiring about their one and only product's shelf life. I should write them back asking for a discount because it wasn't printed on the bottle or site. They can look up my order and see when I purchased.

I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair said:


> The Murumuru Lotion worked better for me than the Sapote.  But both are nice.



IDareT'sHair  I agree. I love the Muru Muru milk, better than Sapote. Muru gave me tons on moisture.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

HanaKuroi said:


> *The banana stuff looks weird in the jar. Kind od separated looking. I am getting a new jar today and I'll take a picture. The rehab looks kind of lumpy in the jar. I thought the shelf life was a year but I can't remember.*
> 
> I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y


 
HanaKuroi

Thanks, this would be helpful.  I know it's done tho'....


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Didn't use up anything this Wash Day. Almost done with a 4oz NG Mango & Coconut Water (no back ups).  

I have about a Finger tip left.

I'll pull the other 4oz I have I think its Honey, Aloe and something. (Got it on a Swap).

Will also use DB Eucalyptus & Mint after my Hair Dries.


----------



## Brownie518

I'll be washing tonight. Using NG Slippery Elm. HH Liquid Gold Cake Batter for leave in.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

I used NG too. (Mango & Coconut).  I need you over in the BFH Thread.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> Brownie518
> 
> I used NG too. (Mango & Coconut).  I need you over in the BFH Thread.



IDareT'sHair

I was gonna post but i cant remember the names of what I used to use besides the Saede ayuurvedic and espresso cremes. I loved the DCs too but they all got discontinued.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

Imma really be in my Stash at the early part of the year.  

I am still upset that some of my CJ went bad.... 

I simply forgot all about it.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> Brownie518
> 
> Imma really be in my Stash at the early part of the year.
> 
> I am still upset that some of my CJ went bad....
> 
> I simply forgot all about it.


IDareT'sHair

Yea that sucks. Ive been diggin in mine, finding a few things I had forgotten.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I'm trying really hard not to buy anything.  

What do we have about 2 more weeks?  Beamodel


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair

Yup. And I'm getting frustrated waiting on Hattache to post their sale percentage :-(


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Beamodel

I just hope folks keep posting little Sales in between to hold me over.

ETA:  Lemme go look at Hattache again.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair

Lol, I know right.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Beamodel

I can't see the entire list of products on Hattache. It's hard to maneuver


----------



## Beamodel

I'm on my phone. I look at it by browse by vendor section


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel

That made it easier.  I don't know what I was doin'


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair said:


> Beamodel  That made it easier.  I don't know what I was doin'



IDareT'sHair

Lol. I really hope the hurry up and say what their sale will be.


----------



## Lita

Washed with Shi naturals scalp detox on top put AIA cleansing pudding..Rinsed with LAH hyaluronic  moisture con,Claudies-Kahve Dc mask 2hr,rinsed with Kahve hair lotion,applied HH soft coconut leave-in,Serenzo nettle cream on scalp,Sieamese Twist Olive Bhringaraj hair cream & sealed with HH hemp pomade...Sprayed over with HH big city punch...
Hair in 5 large braids..in pineapple..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My order from Target should be here today:

x2 boxes of Viviscal
x2 As I Am Cleansing Puddings
x1 Camille Rose Jai Butter

If don't nothing else come today, that one should be here.


----------



## Beamodel

Used up HH Dark Honey Rinse. 
1 back up left :-(  

I'm really loving sealing my entire length with sunflower oil. It's lighter than coconut. It leaves my hair incredibly soft and it's high in ceramides


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel

Got'ta lot of stuff today.

My order from Target.  I'm surprised ASIAN Cleansing Puddings are now in bottles instead of Jars.

My AveYou came.  My HQS came and my Annabelle Butter came.

Everything except Afroveda.


----------



## divachyk

Any shampoo bar recs? I hear Obia (sp) is good.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

divachyk

Chile...You betta' talk to Beamodel about them Shampoo Bars.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair said:


> Beamodel  Got'ta lot of stuff today.  My order from Target.  I'm surprised ASIAN Cleansing Puddings are now in bottles instead of Jars.  My AveYou came.  My HQS came and my Annabelle Butter came.  Everything except Afroveda.



IDareT'sHair

Woah u got some goodies today I see. 
That's super quick for Annabelle. Keep us posted on if you like it. What did you order from her?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel

I ordered the Scalp Butter.  It smells light & fruity.  She also sent me x3 samples.  

One was a Hair & Body Oil that smells Minty/Herbally (nice).  And a two other things.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair said:


> divachyk  Chile...You betta' talk to Beamodel about them Shampoo Bars.



divachyk
IDareT'sHair

PASS lol. 

Divachyk, I was searching for a good bar. I did like Cream and Coco mallow bar but it molded in me quickly. I recently purchased a bobeam bar and it left an aweful film on my hair and tangled it like crazy. I was scared and thought I was about to have a set back.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair

Ok. Keep us posted on her scalp butter.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel

I was surprised at how Huge the CR Jai Butter was.  That's a Big 8oz Jar.  

I should open it to see consistency.  I hope I like it.

I usually like all Camille Rose Products.  I wish I would have gotten x2 now tho'.


----------



## Froreal3

Ditto on the Bobeam shampoo bars w/the waxy almost setback having residuey feel. I think they may work better in softer water...but my water isn't all that hard anyway. Whatevs. They work great for a lot of ppl though. divachyk


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair

The Jai twisting butter? I have that for my son. It moisturizes well but u only need a little. It leave a coating on his hair if I use too much. 

From time to time I use it on my new growth. It smells yummy too. Like cookies, vanilla, chocolaty like.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel said:


> *The Jai twisting butter? I have that for my son. It moisturizes well but u only need a little.* It leave a coating on his hair if I use too much.
> 
> *From time to time I use it on my new growth. It smells yummy too. Like cookies, vanilla, chocolaty like*.


 
Beamodel

Yep.  That one.  That is a HUGE Jar.  Thanks for the Review.

I can always use something like this deep in a stretch.

I wish I woulda' got x2.


----------



## Froreal3

^^Hmm, is the Jai stuff at Tarjay as well?


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair

It smells good. Keep us posted when u use it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Froreal3

Yeah, I got it for like $8 & some change.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair

Girl u just made me go and smell his. Yup it smells yummy lol. Vanilla chocolate cakeish


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel

I've always been pleased with Camille Rose products. 

Even before she went "Mainstream" i.e. Target.

I hope the Quality is still there.  Now I just normally purchase it from CM.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Froreal3 @Beamodel

I really liked Curl Junkie's Cleansing Conditioner. It's thick though. 

But it definitely got the job done. Kind of a Vanilla-Mint smell.

Definitely Cleansing and it only took a small amount.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair

I think I had that one before. HV Amla was my number one. I used it for the first time in months and my hair was shocked (dnt know why). Lately I've been running through VO5's like crazy.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Beamodel

Yeah...I thought you said you had used that one before.  It's Thick.

I had just finished up an Amala Cleanse. 

This one is totally different. I put CJ in Rotation with Naturelle Grow's Herbal.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Beamodel

I also pulled out CJ's Argan & Olive to Cowash with. It gets mixed reviews. 

Have you tried that one?


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair

I wish HH bring back dark honey. I only have one left. No bueno :-(


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Beamodel  I also pulled out CJ's Argan & Olive to Cowash with. It gets mixed reviews.  Have you tried that one?



I don't think I've tried that one before IDareT'sHair


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel

I still have x1 HH Dark Honey I got on a Swap with Curly.  

I thought Devon was bringing that one back for BF?


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair

Me too... I only have 1 dark honey, 2 Amala's and several VO5's to cleanse with.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Beamodel

I see KV has their 40% BF Sale Posted to the right of my Screen.

I have:
Another CJ Daily Fix (1)
Claudie Cleansing Conditioner (1)
Deva Curl No Poo (1)
Enso Green Tea Cleanser (1)
Darcy's Cleansing Conditioner (1)
Hairitage Dark Honey (1)
Amala Cleanse (2-3)
HQS Coconut & Lime (x2 16 oz)
HQS Strawberry & Lime (x2 16 oz)

As I Am Cleansing Pudding (Shampoo x2)


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel

How often are you Cowashing?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Beamodel

Camille Rose has that Caramel Cleansing Conditioner. I wonder how it is?


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair

You have a nice amount of cleansers. 

I can't see ads bc I'm on my phone. I want two more oils and then I'm done with KV


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair said:


> Beamodel  How often are you Cowashing?



Twice a week when I DC. 
IDareT'sHair


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Beamodel  Camille Rose has that Caramel Cleansing Conditioner. I wonder how it is?



Awe man, that sounds delicious IDareT'sHair


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Beamodel

Yeah, and I forgot about:
x2 16oz HQS Coconut & Lime
x2 16oz HQS Strawberry & Lime

I wonder if that 55% KV is going to work?erplexed


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair

I think it will is they already have the prices marked and dropped. When they were $19.99 a few days ago, our extra 15% worked when I made a mock cart.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel

If that's the case, I may pick up x2 more.

Maybe a Bramhi and a Hibiscus.  

I already have an unopened Fenugreek.

I'll get either Cotton Candy or Pumpkin or 1 of each.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair

I want 
Henna - pumpkin
Fenugreek - cotton candy or vanilla


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Beamodel

I think @Lita said they were going to be launching a Ginger Root one BF. 

I'm tempted to get that one.

A lot of Vendors are bringing the 30, 40, 50%'s this year


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair

Hmmm. I might take a peek at that one too.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel

A lot of Vendors are Bringing the 30,40,50%'s this Black Friday!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Beamodel
> 
> *A lot of Vendors are Bringing the 30,40,50%'s this Black Friday!*


 
Beamodel

FYI


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair

I'm excited that they are doing that too. I love deep discounts.


----------



## Froreal3

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Froreal3 @Beamodel
> 
> I really liked Curl Junkie's Cleansing Conditioner. It's thick though.
> 
> But it definitely got the job done. Kind of a Vanilla-Mint smell.
> 
> Definitely Cleansing and it only took a small amount.



CJ is kind of expensive  Does it detangle well?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel

That might put quite a few people 'back' on the list and take quite a few 'off' the list....


----------



## Froreal3

Beamodel said:


> IDareT'sHair
> 
> I think it will is they already have the prices marked and dropped. When they were $19.99 a few days ago, our extra 15% worked when I made a mock cart.



My mock cart has the 15% in there right now. It would be great to add the 40 on top.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Froreal3

A lot of Vendors are gettin' their 40's on this year!


----------



## Froreal3

^^Yup, I mentioned that in the sale thread. I'm excited, but I'm not gonna OD. It still adds up despite deep discounts. I'mma keep it to Hairveda, HH, and maybe try one new vendor who's offering 40%+


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Froreal3

It does add up.erplexed 

That's why it's good to keep a list and re-evaluate. Like I'm thinking about b.a.s.k. I want another YAM and another Whiskey even though I already have them. 

I just want them for a back up, but that might not happen if someone else gets my attention with a deeper discount.  

Knowing b.a.s.k. normally only does about 20-25%.


----------



## DoDo

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Beamodel
> 
> I also pulled out CJ's Argan & Olive to Cowash with. It gets mixed reviews.
> 
> Have you tried that one?



It is soooooo softening! It is also one of my go to dry detanglers so I love it. I used it as a leave in under Bask Palm Tapioca for a braid out and my hair was so soft and plushy! I have used it as a rinse out and it does really well at softening my wet hair also. It was easy to detangle my wet hair too...so I might start using it as a rinse out again. Anyway, I really like the stuff.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@DoDo

Thank you. Good to know. Especially since I have several bottles.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair

Hey, T. What's up????


----------



## Brownie518

Froreal3 said:


> ^^Yup, I mentioned that in the sale thread. I'm excited, but I'm not gonna OD. It still adds up despite deep discounts. I'mma keep it to Hairveda, HH, and maybe try one new vendor who's offering 40%+


Froreal3

I feel like I might OD, too.  I'm going to try and be 'sensible' but I definitely see me doin some serious damage this BF. erplexed


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

Hey Girl. 

I got so many boxes today.  Everything except Afroveda.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> Hey Girl.
> 
> I got so many boxes today.  Everything except Afroveda.


IDareT'sHair

 Surprise...did you get your ship notice yet? I can't wait for you and Lita to review that Balm from AV.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 Froreal3

I been done OD'ed....  A long time ago.


----------



## Brownie518

Hey, has anyone gotten a ship notice from Hairitage yet???


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518 @Froreal3
> 
> I been done OD'ed....  A long time ago.




You have been haulin' like a BOSS lately. For real


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

I got a Shipping Notice a while back.  I thought it was for something else. 

I actually got hers before I got HQS....


----------



## Beamodel

Brownie518 said:


> Hey, has anyone gotten a ship notice from Hairitage yet???



Brownie518

Nope. I think she said it was gonna be a 20 wait.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518

CC's is having 40% so I'll be all over that one.  

That's one of the new one's that made it on my list.

I'm waiting to see what BlueRoze does too.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

I'm tightening up that list too.  It's coming down to the Home Stretch.

Beamodel

You still keeping your eye on Hattche?:eye:


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair

Yes, All I want is...
HV - Sitrinillah
SSI - Coco Cream
JC - Deep Treatment
DB - Cocoa Whip


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Beamodel

Nice List (all from 1 Place). I hope the Discount is good.


----------



## Brownie518

Beamodel

20?? erplexed Dang

I want to try that DB Cocoa Whip too. 

IDareT'sHair

I really want to refine my list. I do not want to go crazy . I want to stock up on staples, mostly.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair said:


> Beamodel  Nice List (all from 1 Place).  I hope the Discount is good.



IDareT'sHair

I would be ok with it at being like 25%. If I factor in shipping if I break theses up it's more beneficial to hit up one spot. 

If their discount is super wack then I will hit up AveYou only for JC and DB


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

Yeah, them 40%'s are calling my name.  

A lot of 20-25%'s might get put on the shelf.


----------



## Beamodel

Brownie518

Yea 20, I know right. But my order is only back ups of back ups lol. So I'm not in a hurry bc I already tried them lol. 

The items I am purchasing are all staples except for DB Whip. That will be new for me. 

I might toss in a PBN Muru Muru milk too. I love that stuff.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel

It would be nice for you if it was 25% especially since you are planning on getting everything from one place.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel

That PBN is good especially since it's B1 G1 Free.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair said:


> Beamodel  It would be nice for you if it was 25% especially since you are planning on getting everything from one place.



IDareT'sHair 

I have a feeling that they will be price matching or slightly less than what each individual vendor listed on their site is doing. 

I don't think they will offer a greater discount than the individual vendors. Or will prob just do 20% to 25%. I wish they hurry and post it though. Turkey day is almost here. Shoot, sucks teeth, rolls eyes...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel

At least you have a Plan.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair

Yes PBN Blk Friday is ALWAYS good with BOGO Free. "Nice"


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Beamodel 

I need to revisit my list.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair

What's on it?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel

b.a.s.k.
SSI
HV
Claudie
Naturelle Grow*
CC's Naturals*
Komaza
BlueRoze*

Right now. *new* 

My Add-Ons would be:
The Pomade Shop
KeraVada
LACE Naturals
Miscellaneous (various)

ALL of them depends on the Discounts.


----------



## Lita

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Beamodel
> 
> I think @Lita said they were going to be launching a Ginger Root one BF.
> 
> I'm tempted to get that one.
> 
> A lot of Vendors are bringing the 30, 40, 50%'s this year



IDareT'sHair Yes,that's what the email that i was sent said..Some other products are suppose to debute on bf.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Lita

Did you get your AV?


----------



## Brownie518

So KeraVada will be 40%?? I'll be getting a few bottles, even if the LHCF 15 doesn't work.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> I got a Shipping Notice a while back.  I thought it was for something else.
> 
> *I actually got hers before I got HQS*....



IDareT'sHair

erplexed  at bolded


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

She know Imma keep comin' back....


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> She know Imma keep comin' back....


@IDareT'sHair



I know. Look how many times I said I was gonna 'quit' her  I should have ordered that pomade...


I've been doing HOTs with Methika Oil....


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

Yeah, KV is having 40 maybe 55%.

What Oils are you getting & what Scents?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

I know.  I can't quit her...


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> Yeah, KV is having 40 maybe 55%.
> 
> What Oils are you getting & what Scents?


IDareT'sHair

I would like to get them without Coconut again, if I can...

Amla Brahmi Fenugreek - Cotton Candy
Neem or Nettle - Raspberry Vanilla
Fenugreek - Plumeria
Amla - Pumpkin Spice


----------



## Lita

IDareT'sHair No AV..Says in-transit...

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

Really nice list.

I'm sure he will do them w/o Coconut.

I got a Neem in Dreamsicle.  I haven't tried it yet.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Lita

Girl...Slow as Molasses. 

I hope she shipped both of mine. 

I cannot even begin to have to wait on another one to come.  MLK Day.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair

I got the Amla Brahmi Fenu and the Hibiscus without Coconut and looove them. So nice and light! I still use my others with the Coconut, though. Prepoos and HOTs. They are working so well for my hair.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Lita
> 
> Girl...Slow as Molasses.
> 
> I hope she shipped both of mine.
> 
> *I cannot even begin to have to wait on another one to come.  MLK Day*.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

They do work well.  I kinda' put mine up.  I was killin' 'em.  

I would be out of all of them by now..if I hadn't backed up offa' them thangs.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> They do work well.  I kinda' put mine up.  I was killin' 'em.
> 
> I would be out of all of them by now..if I hadn't backed up offa' them thangs.



 Yeah, they are addictive. I think I have 3 of the Amla Brahmi, 1 Coffee, 1 Hibiscus, and 1 Shikakai. 2 of the Amla Brahmis are more than half gone.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

I.had.to.stop.myself.

I know I would be all out by now.  You know how I do.


----------



## Lita

IDareT'sHair Lol..MLK day..You ain't never lied..lol..She needs to do better,if av wants to stay in the natural product hair game.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita

KeraVada I want more Fennugreek & I would like to try her new ginger oil..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Lita

Just when I think I can leave her alone (AV)....she pulls me back in with an offer I can't refuse.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Lita

I'd like to try the Ginger Root Hair Oil. 

Don't know what 'Scent' would mask that Ginger smell though? erplexed

Maybe Pumpkin Spice?


----------



## Brownie518

The Ginger oil sounds nice. I really have to try the Fenugreek after hearing everyone rave about it.


----------



## natura87

Aghh!! I'm missing all these fabulous sale.


----------



## Froreal3

IDareT'sHair said:


> Brownie518 Froreal3
> 
> I been done OD'ed....  A long time ago.



Cause you a baller.

Sent from my Snow White Frost Galaxy S4


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Froreal3

Uh Nun....Imma get this mess in check 2014.  

Throwing out that CJ Curl Rehab (x2) and Deep Fix (x1) was a big reality check.  

And x2 Jars of Donna Marie Super Buttercreme.

Forgetting about stuff and then it going bad, bad, bad.


----------



## SerjicalStrike

I need conditioner like so bad lol I just have a bottle of the Trader Joe's Nourish Spa  
I spent all my fun money on a new wardrobe for work. Check out the sale section at White House Black Market and google for coupons 

I'm just gearing up to study for my CGFM and PMP starting in January :/. My performance review at work said that I need to pass both by September 30th.

Ugh, I am tired of studying. 

How are you ladies though?

*I will be hauling SOMETHANG on Black Friday though, conditioner for sure.*


----------



## Froreal3

Used up SD Chocolate Bliss. At first I wasn't a fan, but now I think it's cool. It gave me soft hair after my Komaza Protein Treatment, rather than that overmoisturized feel VS can give. I might repurchase. 

Used up HH Carrot Frosting (in a jar). The consistency reminds me of Komaza Califia Moisturizing Cream.

Used up Komaza Protein Strengthener sample. Definite repurchase

My hair feels and smells great right now. I shampooed, did a protein treatment, DC, then used HH Mango Colada on one side sealed with Mango Cloud...Hairveda Whipped Creme Ends Hydration on the other side sealed with HH Carrot Cake Frosting all on damp hair. I'm sure both will be nice and moisturized in a few hours.


----------



## divachyk

Thanks Froreal3, Beamodel, IDareT'sHair - think I will leave the shampoo bars alone for now. 

I'm pretty sure I will haul conditioners only on BF. I just don't use/rotate moisturizers as much. I like what I like and the rest just collects dust. I tend to experiment with conditioners a little more though.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

divachyk 

Smart Move.  I wonder how many Relaxed Heads are using Shampoo Bars though?


----------



## divachyk

IDareT'sHair, I was searching tips for low porosity hair and many recommended shampoo bars. I can't remember if they were natural or relaxed. I was just focusing on the low porosity aspect. The more I think about, the less I'm interested. An applicator tip bottle works best for my tangly hair. A shampoo bar would require more manipulation which I don't need.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@divachyk

Yeah it would be more manipulation. And getting it to lather and everything. 

It just sounds like more work. 

I'd like to stock up on a few more Cleansing Conditioners as I tend to use heavier butters, crèmes & oils now.


----------



## divachyk

What cleansing conditioners are you considering IDareT'sHair? I need to search for other vendors but I love HV Amala Cream Rinse so much that I'm pretty much using that exclusively each wash day.


----------



## Froreal3

IDareT'sHair divachyk The shampoo bars actually lather very well, pretty much on contact w/any water...better than regular shampoo. It just left my hair feeling weird. I'm sure I'd be all over them if it weren't for that. I'm kind of glad though because now I can continue to focus on butters and leave ins. 

ETA: Love Amala Cream Rinse. The Naturelle Grow co-cleansers are good too.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

divachyk

Right now:

Naturelle Grow's Slippery Elm (16oz)

I may also look at Claudie's and a few others.  I already have x1 Claudie.


I'm really liking Curl Junkie's Daily Fix.  You only need a little and it's creamy and gets the job done.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Froreal3 said:


> ETA: Love Amala Cream Rinse. *The Naturelle Grow co-cleansers are good too.*


 
@Froreal3

I Agree. I had the Herbal & the Berry one and they were both good.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@divachyk

Believe it or not, I still have x1 Enso Green Tea Cleanser left....

Here's what I'll be using:

HQS (Coconut Lime & Strawberry and Lime)
DB Daily Cleansing
CJ Daily Fix
As I Am Cleansing Pudding
SM Purification Mask
Deva Curl No Poo
Hairitage Dark Honey
Claudie (either 3n1 or Jojoba)
HV Amala Cleanse
Enso Green Tea
*Naturelle Grow (if BF Sales are Good)


----------



## divachyk

IDareT'sHair, I have some Enso left too. I ran across it the other day when rearranging my product fridge. I can't remember the name of it but it was a moisturizer.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

divachyk

Me Too!

I still have a DC'er, x2 Hair Lotions and that Cleansing Conditioner


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Froreal3

Oyin's Shipping is a lot faster.

I'm definitely getting Komaza.  Wonder what their Discount will be?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Well....I'm trying to hold out until BF. 

I'll grab some stuff on some of the early Sales. Some of them start next week. 

I need to look at them again.

http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=...PUM7qfQeZ-1CdG0eIVVv6Ig&bvm=bv.56643336,d.dmg


----------



## MileHighDiva

Hairveda has not had that Methi Sativa set listed for awhile.  I hope she restocks it for the BF sale.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

MileHighDiva

She usually re-stocks everything for the Sale.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Decided to pull my KeraVada (Neem) Oil out in Dreamsicle tonight

I still think my Favorite Scents are:
Cotton Candy
Warm Vanilla
Pumpkin Spice

Raspberry and Dreamsicle are last

Froreal3 Beamodel


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair

I'm so glad you turned me on to that cotton candy scent. I want vanilla or pumpkin spice next.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Beamodel

Yeah, I got that tip from @Lita It is very nice.

I'm still trying to decide if I am getting any BF?  

If I do, it will be something in Cotton Candy.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair

Yup, I just want two oils and I'm done.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Beamodel

Hattache still has not released any info?

I'd like to get x2 more too actually.  Not sure if I will.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair

Girl no... Hattache playing games hmp


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel said:


> *Girl no... Hattache playing games hmp*


 
@Beamodel

I was about to say the exact same thing.

You know I still haven't finished up that Nature's Ego?erplexed 

I need to go ahead and knock it out Tuesday.


----------



## Babygrowth

*adds KV to the list. May ask for a custom order. I want hibiscus,  fenugreek, brahmi, and bringaraj.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair

I have a tiny but left. Maybe less than one application. If it's not enough to knock it out, I will simply use SSI Okra


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Beamodel

Imma use it next wash day. Hopefully, I'll finish it up. 

It's not bad or anything, but it's almost done and I want it to finish it up.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair

It's ok but I like SSI okra better and mill creek biotin too


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel 

I have about x2 more weeks of Growth Aides.  And then off in December

I'll finish up:
Pomade Shop's Rosemary
DB's Eucalyptus & Mint

I'll also pull out:
Liquid Gold's Green Magic


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Beamodel

Okra is very good. 

From SSI I want:
x2 Berry Buttercreme Frostings
x2 Riche DC'ers


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair

I was doing MT but my head hurts from it. Arghh I need another growth aid. Sulfur does the same thing to me. I had mixed sulfur with sweet ambrosia. My hair was soft but I got major headaches. :-(


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel said:


> I was doing MT but my head hurts from it. Arghh I need another growth aid. Sulfur does the same thing to me. I had mixed sulfur with sweet ambrosia. My hair was soft but I got major headaches. :-(


 
Beamodel

Me too! 

That's why I have to take x1 month on & x1 month off.  

Not so much the 'headaches' but it makes my Scalp awfully tender/sore.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair

See I only want to use stuff that drastically work. I dnt want to use stuff for six months before u see like an inch growth.   Sulfur and MT work. So does MN but ugh... The headaches. I will see how I will tweak them


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Beamodel

I didn't get headaches from any of those, but my Scalp sure gets sore (M/T, M/N and Sulfur).

Right now using TPS Rosemary Pomade w/Sulfur. Liquid Gold's Green Magic also has Sulfur. 

I'll pull that one out in a bit.

I also like a MN/MT Combo. I may get on that one in January.


----------



## Froreal3

^^Yall have some sensitive scalps. I think mine must be made of metal of something... I can use MN straight, but I've mixed it with the Peppermint Pomade to make it last. Love the tingles.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Froreal3

Yeah, I get really sensitive and have to step away from it for a minute. 

So, I like to do 1 month straight and one month off.

But while I'm 'off' I'll use other things w/o MSM. Like JBCO and other stuff.

*cackles at that metal scalp*


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Lawd....Come on Mala

#afrovedawhereyouat?


----------



## Lita

Brownie518 I think you are really going to like KeraVada fenugreek oil..Keeps hair strong/soft...

IDareT'sHair If Afroveda get any slower...Lol

Beamodel I need more of NG herbal blends cleanser..That was some good stuff..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Beamodel

Lita said:


> Brownie518 I think you are really going to like KeraVada fenugreek oil..Keeps hair strong/soft...  IDareT'sHair If Afroveda get any slower...Lol  Beamodel I need more of NG herbal blends cleanser..That was some good stuff..  Happy Hair Growing!



Lita

That KV Fenugreek is wonderful.


----------



## Lita

*Nenes secret's free samples came today...

*Afroveda came too...Finally. 

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Froreal3

Ok I made the decision on Oyin being the new vendor. I need to save some $$ though...I might hold off on reupping on Hairitage. I still have 1.5 Espressoselfs and Caramel Frapp Butter to finish. I did want to reorder the Mango Colada and Mango Cloud, but I may wait for her Christmas sale for that...Hmmm Decisions...decisions....:scratchch


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Lita

That Afroveda smells like Rotten Eggs (yes I opened it and smelled it).erplexed 

Also, they only sent me x1 (I ordered x2).  

I just asked Mala for a Refund for the 2nd one.


----------



## Beamodel

Hattache will post their Black Friday sale info this weekend.


----------



## Lita

IDareT'sHair said:


> Lita
> 
> That Afroveda smells like Rotten Eggs (yes I opened it and smelled it).erplexed
> 
> Also, they only sent me x1 (I ordered x2).
> 
> I just asked Mala for a Refund for the 2nd one.



IDareT'sHair Some parts of mine,smells like peppermint & eggs..The egg scent is the MSM..She could have added a nice strawberry or vanilla fragrance..

*I applied some around my bang..This will make an ok pre,cause you will wash it out..I suggest using this on problem areas..I can see this helping your hair to grow-Stank stuff always do..Gives a warm feeling on the scalp.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita

I will be giving AV feedback on the scent..Yep..ASAP!

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Lita said:


> *Some parts of mine,smells like peppermint & eggs..The egg scent is the MSM..She could have added a nice strawberry or vanilla fragrance..*
> 
> *I applied some around my bang..This will make an ok pre,cause you will wash it out..I suggest using this on problem areas..*I can see this helping your hair to grow-Stank stuff always do*..Gives a warm feeling on the scalp.
> 
> Happy Hair Growing!


 
Lita

That Mess Stank......



Lita said:


> *I will be giving AV feedback on the scent..Yep..ASAP!*
> 
> Happy Hair Growing!


 
Lita

I hope I can get my money back.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Lita

I keep smelling my hair and it doesn't seem to be 'lingering' in my Hair.

If possible, I still would like my money back on that 2nd Jar.


----------



## Lita

IDareT'sHair I hope you do get a refund...

*I left in on the scalp area where my bang is for 1hr...Washed out easy,,No hair came out..NONE..Even when I put con on/washed out..No hair fall...I'm going to  try it on my entire scalp,later this week..If it works the same,this will be a keeper...

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Lita

I tried it on the entire scalp. The scent doesn't linger.


----------



## Lita

IDareT'sHair said:


> Lita
> 
> I tried it entire scalp.  The scent doesn't linger.



IDareT'sHair Thats good to know..I do like the texture..Great ingredients..My scalp still felt warm after,minus the smell..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Lita

Is that what Bhringaraj does? 

That warm sensation.:blush3:


----------



## Lita

I used nenes hair secret leave-in/hair butter on my bang..Her products smells like flowers..

*When I take my roller in the moring,I'll let you guys know how my hair looks/feels.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Lita
> 
> Is that what Bhringaraj does?
> 
> That warm sensation.:blush3:



IDareT'sHair Bhringaraj,takes care of shedding/stank..lol..I think the warm feeling is a combo of peppermint/sulfur...

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Lita said:


> I used nenes hair secret leave-in/hair butter on my bang..*Her products smells like flowers..*
> 
> *When I take my roller in the moring,I'll let you guys know how my hair looks/feels.
> 
> Happy Hair Growing!


 
Lita

I wouldn't like these either.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair

Rotten eggs, huh??? Nice

Lita - I've been dyin to try the Fenugreek...


----------



## MileHighDiva

Lita are you saying that the bhringraj stanks, or that it prevents stankonia of the hair/scalp?  I need clarification because I want to buy some bhringraj powder for the hair fall/loss properties.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518

Yep. Rotten Eggs.

Hey Girl! 

Yes, You'll like Fenugreek. What scent(s) are you getting?


----------



## Beamodel

I second that Fenugreek. Lovely...


----------



## MileHighDiva

MileHighDiva said:


> Lita are you saying that the bhringraj stanks, or that it prevents stankonia of the hair/scalp?  I need clarification because I want to buy some bhringraj powder for the hair fall/loss properties.



NVM: I read your explanation in the oils and pomades thread.  I feel relieved.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> Yep. Rotten Eggs.
> 
> Hey Girl!
> 
> Yes, You'll like Fenugreek. What scent(s) are you getting?



IDareT'sHair

Amla Brahmi Fenugreek - Cotton Candy
Neem or Nettle - Raspberry Vanilla
Fenugreek - Plumeria
Amla - Pumpkin Spice


----------



## divachyk

Lita said:


> *Nenes secret's free samples came today...
> 
> *Afroveda came too...Finally.
> 
> Happy Hair Growing!


I haven't received my NeNe's yet Lita


----------



## natura87

divachyk said:


> I haven't received my NeNe's yet Lita



Same here.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

It's nice Nene's didn't forget about you all. 

Hopefully Diva and Natura will get their samples soon.

I haven't heard anything back from AV yet. 

I guess if I can't get a 'refund' I'll just have a back up of that huge funk-bomb.

My 2nd Annabelle's shipped. She also sent me a 30% coupon code for placing a 2nd order so soon. 

(Which is burning a hole in my pocket)..


----------



## Lita

IDareT'sHair What did you order from Annabella?

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita

natura87 said:


> Same here.



natura87 divachyk Hi! Some folks gave her a reminder on FB..Me too..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## chebaby

chello ladies
long time no see

so i couldnt wait until black friday so i purchased DM DCClook: i know right, i cant believe i got this) and i purchased kbb SA.

yesterday i co washed with the last of my cj rehab and i used my CR lotion as a leave in for the first time. omg i love that stuff. somebody been using it cause the bottle is more than half gone so since i love it now i have to buy more. 
i was afraid it would give my hair a fishy smell like her other product did but nope, sweet vanilla all day. that stuff smells bomb. and it goes into the hair super smooth.

my hair can fit in a little bunny tail now so i was stoked that i didnt have to co wash today.

oh yea so T, i only lasted with the twists 2 1/2 weeks


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Lita

I need you over in the Oils, Grease thread (btw)

I got another Scalp Butter from Annabelle's.

I just picked up x2 of the Amala Creme's from Duafe Naturals. 

 They are having a 25% Sale on $25.00 (I'm sure you got the email)


----------



## Lita

Update-Nene's secret..I took the roller out of my bang early today..My hair is actually very soft,with some body..The flower smell is gone..The butter felt really coated on my hair,when I first applied it..It ok now..Products are not bad..Fine for free.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@chebaby

Finally! Hi Che!

So the Braids are out uh???

Girl I had x2 CJ Rehab go bad and a Jar of Deep Fix


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Finally! Hi Che!
> 
> So the Braids are out uh???
> 
> Girl I had x2 CJ Rehab go bad and a Jar of Deep Fix


  i miss you T. i feel like i havent been on here in FOREVA

yea them thangs is out lol. 

your curl junkie went bad ive never had curl junkie go bad before but you know i use her stuff fast lol. the rehab is the only conditioner working for me right now that kinda sucks, but i dont have  many condiitioners anyway. everything is leave ins, lotions and creams. 

i have some SD conditioners, at least 4 jars, some where i gotta find them.


----------



## chebaby

did yall know about this brand?

http://www.happynappyhoney.com/

i just found them on instagram. some of the stuff looks good.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

Yeah Girl.  Just the Jarred stuff. 

I've never had that happen either because I was Blowing straight through the stuff as soon as I got it.

That made me pull out Daily Fix and Argan & Olive and I will start using some of that stuff up.  

And my Repair Me.  Girl, I have a reconstructor *Fab* sent me (so you know how old that it is).

Girl, You know I was messing with you over in the BF Wish-List Thread.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@chebaby

Oh Yeah, the HappyNappyBabyDaddyHoneyChild stuff....

Yeah I saw that a few weeks ago. They are suppose to be having a BF Sale starting this Friday. 11/22

I want that Hibiscus DC'er. 

 But what turned me off is they had a 'Typo' on that Growth Oil stuff and they really need to fix that.erplexed

It's sticks out like a sore thumb.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Yeah Girl. Just the Jarred stuff.
> 
> I've never had that happen either because I was Blowing straight through the stuff as soon as I got it.
> 
> That made me pull out Daily Fix and Argan & Olive and I will start using some of that stuff up.
> 
> And my Repair Me. Girl,* I have a reconstructor *Fab* sent me (so you know how old that it is).*
> 
> Girl, You know I was messing with you over in the BF Wish-List Thread.


 that sucks that some of your cj stuff went bad. i probably would have had a major break down lol. that stuff is like gold.

yea that thang gotta be old

im about to go in that thread now and see what people buying not that i need to be in that thread.

reading some of thos comments, i realize i have some HQS stuff, gotta find my SD, and i need to use my soultanicals.

is anybody getting soultanicals for black friday


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Oh Yeah, the *HappyNappyBabyDaddyHoneyChild* stuff....
> 
> Yeah I saw that a few weeks ago. They are suppose to be having a BF Sale starting this Friday. 11/22
> 
> I want that Hibiscus DC'er.
> 
> But what turned me off is they had a 'Typo' on that Growth Oil stuff and they really need to fix that.erplexed
> 
> It's sticks out like a sore thumb.


  

the stuff looks good, especially the hibiscus but i think ill pass. something about it, i dont want to buy anything.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@chebaby

Imma be spending a lot of time this Winter with CJ. 

 I have:

Repair Me
Intensive Repair (reconstructor)
Daily Fix
Argan & Olive
Strengthening
Smoothing
Moisture Therapy *discontinued*

(x2 Curl Rehab *strawberry ice-cream & x1 Deep Fix *banana & hibiscus* will be trashed, along with x2 DM Super Buttercremes)


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@chebaby

Nah...ST'icals isn't on my list for BF. Right now I have:

DEFINITES:
SSI
b.a.s.k.
Hairveda
Claudie
CC's Naturals

MAYBE's
Blue Roze Beauty
Naturelle Grow
*Miscellaneous


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel

Finally finished up Nature's Ego Avocado DC'er (no back ups)


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

Oh Yeah Che, I also want some MHC.  (Not sure if I'll get any tho')


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Imma be spending a lot of time this Winter with CJ.
> 
> I have:
> 
> Repair Me
> Intensive Repair (reconstructor)
> Daily Fix
> Argan & Olive
> Strengthening
> Smoothing
> Moisture Therapy *discontinued*
> 
> (x2 Curl Rehab *strawberry ice-cream & x1 Deep Fix *banana & hibiscus* will be trashed, along with x2 DM Super Buttercremes)


 


IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Nah...ST'icals isn't on my list for BF. Right now I have:
> 
> DEFINITES:
> SSI
> b.a.s.k.
> Hairveda
> Claudie
> CC's Naturals
> 
> MAYBE's
> Blue Roze Beauty
> Naturelle Grow
> *Miscellaneous


 


IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Oh Yeah Che, I also want some MHC. (Not sure if I'll get any tho')


 OMG i would pass out if i had to trash curl junkie

your bf list looks

i need to start using my soultanicals. i tried a few things but not much. i may use some this week.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@chebaby

Yeah, I'm still upset about it. I simply forgot I had alldat... 

If I would have 'membered, I woulda' stuck it in the Fridge.

The Bottled stuff 'seems' to be okay. 

 My Rehab & Deep Fix were dark brown. 

 Almost Doo-Doo Brown. SMH...

So, if I keep it in rotation throughout the Winter, I may participate in the Spring Sale she normally has.  

I am really liking that Deep Fix Cleansing Conditioner (so far).


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

I'm trying to get a Refund from Mala.  I hope she does it.


----------



## divachyk

Lita said:


> @natura87 @divachyk Hi! Some folks gave her a reminder on FB..Me too..
> 
> Happy Hair Growing!



That's a pure shame but um, I'm not to proud. I'm about to mosey right on over there.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Yeah, I'm still upset about it. I simply forgot I had alldat...
> 
> If I would have 'membered, I woulda' stuck it in the Fridge.
> 
> The Bottled stuff 'seems' to be okay.
> 
> *My Rehab & Deep Fix were dark brown. *
> 
> *Almost Doo-Doo Brown. SMH.*..
> 
> So, if I keep it in rotation throughout the Winter, I may participate in the Spring Sale she normally has.
> 
> I am really liking that Deep Fix Cleansing Conditioner (so far).


  i hate when stuff you love go bad. but your description is priceless

ive been keeping certain things in the bathroom lately. i may want to change that since the bathroom is constantly steamy. 


IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> I'm trying to get a Refund from Mala. I hope she does it.


 why? she late getting something out or you just dont want it anymore?

mala dont seem like the nicest person


----------



## chebaby

im gonna take down my bunny tail tonight and put some jar of joe on my scalp then moisturize with naturalista juicy. then re bunny tail it lol.

i wont be wearing a bunny tail often cause i dont want to brush my hair as often as i did before i cut it off. i doing a lot of things differently this time. i dont even think i will straighten my hair this time around. mostly cause aint nobody got time fo dat lol.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@chebaby

How long are you going to grow this time Che?

I ordered x2 of something and she only sent x1 so I'm asking for a Refund on the 2nd Jar (since she didn't send it).

 And it Stanks.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair said:


> Beamodel  Finally finished up Nature's Ego Avocado DC'er (no back ups)



IDareT'sHair

I was coming in here to post this as well. I used up NE Avocado DC too. Also used up HQ white tea & lemon shampoo


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> How long are you going to grow this time Che?
> 
> I ordered x2 of something and she only sent x1 so I'm asking for a Refund on the 2nd Jar (since she didn't send it).
> 
> And it Stanks.


 lmao yea girl get your refund.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel

I am so glad to have finally finished up this DC.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair

Lol. Me too


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel

I guess that means we 'really' didn't like it.....


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@chebaby

How Long are You Growing Your Hair out this time?

 Imma see what Mala do.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair

It was ok. Not a repurchase though.


----------



## Beamodel

My Black Friday List

Hattache Store
HV Sitrinillah
PBN Muru Muru Milk 
DB Cocoa Whip
JC Deep Treatment (maybe)
SSI Coco Cream (maybe)

KV Fenugreek - Warm Vanilla
KV Hibiscus - Cotton Candy 

Tis All....


----------



## Froreal3

If Oyin doesn't have a sale, they may be the new vendor I try. You can't beat 50% off.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Froreal3

YAY!  

When does this start?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Froreal3
> 
> *YAY!*
> 
> *When does this start?*


 
Froreal3

 Nevermind, I went to my Cart *cough* and the site and got the Deets...

 Thanks for this.


----------



## Beamodel

Beamodel said:


> My Black Friday List
> 
> Hattache Store
> HV Sitrinillah
> PBN Muru Muru Milk
> DB Cocoa Whip
> JC Deep Treatment (maybe)
> SSI Coco Cream (maybe)
> 
> KV Fenugreek - Warm Vanilla
> KV Hibiscus - Cotton Candy
> Tis All....



Oh yea, I'm ready...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

b.a.s.k. Beauty

25% up to 40% December 2nd - December 4th


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby  Imma be spending a lot of time this Winter with CJ.   I have:  Repair Me Intensive Repair (reconstructor) Daily Fix Argan & Olive Strengthening Smoothing Moisture Therapy *discontinued*  (x2 Curl Rehab *strawberry ice-cream & x1 Deep Fix *banana & hibiscus* will be trashed, along with x2 DM Super Buttercremes)



IDareT'sHair - stop da presses!!! You had to trash some CJ?  I've had mine for a while but haven't opened it.  I may have to forgo next round of yarn twists and get a move on this stuff.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75

Yeah G!

x2 Jars of Curl Rehab and a Jar of Deep Fix.


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair said:


> Golden75  Yeah G!  x2 Jars of Curl Rehab and a Jar of Deep Fix.



IDareT'sHair -  dayum!  That sux.  I've had to toss too.  Shed a tear on 2 jars of QB


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75

It is quite sickening isn't it?

And I also lost x2 Jars of DM Super Buttercreme.  

No more stockpiling Multiples.


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair said:


> Golden75  It is quite sickening isn't it?  And I also lost x2 Jars of DM Super Buttercreme.  No more stockpiling Multiples.



IDareT'sHair -  yea.  Thats why i took a haul break.  I gotta really think about BF


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Golden75

Yeah, I'll be really thinking about my Purchases as well. erplexed

 And also how I store them.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75

And these vendors are bringin' it deep this BF too Girl....


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair said:


> Golden75  And these vendors are bringin' it deep this BF too Girl....


 IDareT'sHair -  i noticed.  Need to check the sales thread to see whats been added


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Used: Marie Dean's Illipe 3 n 1 Mango


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Hey divas it's been too long. I need to go check out the sales thread so I can finalize my BF list.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl

Hey Ms. Curly!

I hate the fact that someone posted a 'similar' thread. It's too confusing. 

 They should have stuck with the Monthly Sales Thread and been done with it.

That right there annoys me.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair So am I. That's why I didn't post anything in that thread. 

Well based on the percentages I saw posted my list got shorter. Ynobe and TPS  are off and Hattache is on. I'm still waiting to see what LACE will offer.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl

I still want:

SSI 
HV
b.a.s.k.
Komaza Hair Care 
CC's
BlueRoze
 Naturelle Grow
 Mozeke


----------



## Babygrowth

I used to love me some Naturelle Grow. Idk why I stopped buying it. I made a mock cart. I don't see the orange DC (I think thats what it was called).  She also changed the ingredients to the intense DC and I loved it how it was. Let me do a search and see if I missed anything.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Babygrowth

I hope she has a decent discount BF. 

 I'd like to get a couple Cleansing Conditioners.

Yeah, it was the Orange Hibiscus


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I'm really liking the KV Oil in Dreamsicle.  I have the Neem in Dreamsicle, I like it.

In fact, I like the Dreamsicle (scent) better than Raspberry Vanilla.


----------



## Froreal3

^^^Debating getting some samples from Oyin or MHC...the latter is free, just pay shipping.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Froreal3

I'm glad you mentioned MHC.  I need to drop in there and adjust my Cart. (Again)


----------



## Froreal3

What are you trying to get IDareT'sHair? You know that's good? Any suggestions?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Froreal3

Girl, I use to be a MHC Mad Haulin' Fool. .... 

I've tried just about everything in the Line. (DC'ers, Milks, Lotions, Oils, Spritz, Cremes). 

I love the Buttery Soy. I've been holding on to my Jar. I'll get 1-2 of those. 

 I also have the Honey Hair Mask I bought recently from CM during a Sale.

I also have the Honey & Horsetail Reconstructor I need to use. A Sophia's Hair Grease. 

And I recently finished the Honey Hemp Spread which is a wet-Hair Crème.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Froreal3

The only thing I didn't try was the Type 3 or Type 4 Hair Crème and things that were specifically marketed for Locs.


----------



## Beamodel

Babygrowth said:


> I used to love me some Naturelle Grow. Idk why I stopped buying it. I made a mock cart. I don't see the orange DC (I think thats what it was called).  She also changed the ingredients to the intense DC and I loved it how it was. Let me do a search and see if I missed anything.



Babygrowth

She changed ingredients on the coconut mango one three times. I'm not buying anymore.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Beamodel

So, the changes weren't for the good?  I don't keep up with stuff like that, but I'm glad ya'll do.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair

I'm not sure how my hair will react to it now. She no longer has castor oil in it and added mango.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Beamodel
> 
> So, the changes weren't for the good?* I don't keep up with stuff like that, but I'm glad ya'll do.*



@Beamodel

...................


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair

I have to. My hair is picky and don't like some stuff


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel

I need to pay more attention to that kind of stuff.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel

Well, I'm glad ya'll talked me out of that AVJ.


----------



## Beamodel

I just replied to that AVJ comment too. It might work for u but it really don't for me. 

That thread that says try a moisture drenched prepoo calls for aloe. Man that mess dried my hair out like something fierce. 

IDareT'sHair


----------



## Brownie518

My hair doesnt do well with aloe vera either. Dries me out like Beamodel


----------



## Beamodel

Brownie518

I wonder why it dries so many heads out. I avoid it like cray cray lol


----------



## Brownie518

Beamodel said:


> Brownie518
> 
> I wonder why it dries so many heads out. I avoid it like cray cray lol



I wish i knew. Tears me UP...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 Beamodel

Imma steer clear of AVJ.  Doesn't sound like something I need in my Regimen.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

Still ain't heard from AV.


----------



## Babygrowth

IDareT'sHair me too! I'm thinking I might give the mango and berries cleanser a try. As well as the herbal blends since that may be better than the original one I tried. 

Beamodel my intense DC went from like 6 ingredients to 12! Added butters and marshmallow root (that definitely wasn't there before). I still want to try it tho because the main ingredients are mostly the same.


----------



## Golden75

Got an email from Curlmart for Gray Friday sale tomorrow.  No details in the email, except to look for an email tomorrow


----------



## 13StepsAhead

Hey Divas!!! It's been a looooong time since I last posted  but I miss chatting it up with you ladies and I'm finally back on the same side of the world so it's definitely gonna be easier for me to do so now 

I have to get my hair together and my stash back up (I essentially have like 5 lonely products left )

So look forward to some Black Friday hauling from me.... I just have to figure out what I want :/


----------



## BranwenRosewood

I think I'm going to get Oyin Hair Dew, LACE More Moisture Cream and both of the LACE butters for BF. I got the MMC and the Amazon Butter in a sample pack and my hair seemed to like it. I'm gonna use it next wash day so I know for sure. I never use butters but I want to start even though winter in New Orleans doesn't get really cold. I'm also thinking about trying Purabody since they are going to have BOGO for BF. That Cupuacu Hair Butter looks nice.


----------



## BranwenRosewood

I hope Komaza has a good percent off for BF cuz I just remembered I want to try the Protein Strengthener.


----------



## Froreal3

The Komaza Protein Strengthener is really good RavenSR. I use it every 6 weeks or so.


----------



## chebaby

chello ladies:Wave:

so i co washed today for the first time in three days i wore that little bunny tail out lol. anything to not have to co wash daily lol. anyway i used trader joes ns conditioner and then cr lotion as my leave in. so far my hair is super soft, but its still damp so i will see whats up when it dries. a little goes a long way with that cr lotion. gotta get my hands on more. i should have got a bottle a month ago when my target had it on sale. i didnt know this stuff was $15 i thought it was like $10 or $12.


----------



## chebaby

i like when you find something in your stash youve had forever, and never thought it would be come love lol. ive been eyeing that cr lotion in my bathroom forever and never thought to use it. and then this girl i follow on instagram said she loved it, and since i love her hair i grabbed it.
if my hair dries soft, and bouncy with even just a tad bit of shine im buying every bottle target has.

not really, cause im on a budget but you get my point lol.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I got my Refund from Afroveda

#team-mala


----------



## chebaby

ok my hair dried soft and SHINY omg o never have shiny hair lmao this is a keeper. going to target this weekend


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@chebaby

I got my Monnee back from Mala.  And already spent it......


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Lita

Annabelle's 40% off Black Friday $25.00+

http://www.etsy.com/shop/PerfectBlends?ref=ss_profile


Which by the way arrived today.   Will place another order BF.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

A couple weeks ago Tar'Jay had CR, ASIAN, KBB and other stuff 40% off.  

I placed an on-line order and got the CR Moisture Butter and a couple ASIAN Cleansing Puddings.

I didn't think to look at KBB when I placed my order, so I went back in and yup, they were 40% off too.  

I waited a couple days and decided to go back and make a Cart, and the Sale was Ova'.


----------



## Brownie518

Hey ladies. I still don't have a 'final' list for BF yet. So many good sales coming up.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> A couple weeks ago Tar'Jay had CR, ASIAN, KBB and other stuff 40% off.
> 
> I placed an on-line order and got the CR Moisture Butter and a couple ASIAN Cleansing Puddings.
> 
> I didn't think to look at KBB when I placed my order, so I went back in and yup, they were 40% off too.
> 
> I waited a couple days and decided to go back and make a Cart, and the Sale was Ova'.


  why am i always late


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair

Got that money back, I see..what you buy with it?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518 @chebaby

I bought that Pink Hibiscus DC'er from: HappyNappyBabyDaddy 

http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=...rHsX8HJCDDZZLD9HFOlXgfw&bvm=bv.56988011,d.cWc

Their prices are already discounted.

I wanted that "Knot Going" Pre-Poo Rx, but didn't get it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

Pffft.

Girl...Mala know she gone get that little chump change back from me before it's all said & done....


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> Brownie518
> 
> Pffft.
> 
> Girl...Mala know she gone get that little chump change back from me before it's all said & done....



 true


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I'm getting x2 more Hair & Scalp Rx's from Annabelle's on BF. (For research purposes and my G.A. Challenge).


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518

You need to look at that Annabelle's 'stuff'.  I think you would like it. 

 That Hair & Scalp Rx is really nice. Smells good too.

Nice like SSI Exotic.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518 @chebaby
> 
> I bought that Pink Hibiscus DC'er from: HappyNappyBabyDaddy
> 
> http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=...rHsX8HJCDDZZLD9HFOlXgfw&bvm=bv.56988011,d.cWc
> 
> Their prices are already discounted.
> 
> I wanted that "Knot Going" Pre-Poo Rx, but didn't get it.


 i should have known you were going to get it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@chebaby

I know. I shouldna' waited. erplexed 

I wanted that KBB Super Butter (or whatever its called) and some Sweet Ambrosia. 

 When I went back to do the Cart, the Sale had ended.

Target had the Ethnic & Multicultural Products 40%. What a 'category'....


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Well, I know I don't hafta' worry about b.a.s.k. now, because it's not until Dec.


----------



## Brownie518

For research purposes and your growth aid challenge, huh?  

IDareT'sHair

Pink hibiscus, Vanilla butter, Honey Iced tea, Knot going...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518

Yeah, I wanted that Knot stuff too.  *sounds good* The Tea too.

Girl, Yeah, that Annabelle's Hair & Scalp is nice. It's the consistency of SSI Exotic & N'Joi's Herbal Hair Dressing. 

With the sweetness of  SSI Exotic (but different). Filled completely to the top and she gives nice 'samples'.

She has a really nice "Oil" but it's $15 for 4oz and that's 'steep'. I started to say something to her about the price......

Glad she sent me another Sample.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby Brownie518

Where Ya'll At?  

Hittin' PayNah on something or practicin' for the BF PJ Olympics...


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> chebaby Brownie518
> 
> Where Ya'll At?
> 
> Hittin' PayNah on something or practicin' for the BF PJ Olympics...



I was lookin at Annabelle....I hit paynah on HappyNappy already...


----------



## 13StepsAhead

Hey ladies I know I said I would share some pics of my travels through S.E. Asia so here ya go

ETA:
Pic 1- golden pagoda in Myanmar
Pic 2elephant ride trough Thailand rainforest
Pic 3/4 - Hanoi city in Vietnam/ halong bay Vietnam
Pic 5- Bali my #1 place to visit in the world this far
Pic 6- view of the kings palace  from my apartment when I lived in Malaysia


----------



## divachyk

Beamodel said:


> I just replied to that AVJ comment too. It might work for u but it really don't for me.
> 
> That thread that says try a moisture drenched prepoo calls for aloe. Man that mess dried my hair out like something fierce.
> 
> @IDareT'sHair


 


Brownie518 said:


> My hair doesnt do well with aloe vera either. Dries me out like @Beamodel


 
Likewise Beamodel Brownie518


----------



## Golden75

If interested Curlmart today til 26th - 25% off and $5 shipping + free detangling comb - GRAY25.


----------



## Lita

Let the Sales begin..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## 13StepsAhead

Off to curlmart I go


----------



## Brownie518

Lita

Did you get anything from HappyNappyHoney? I can't remember if you've tried them before or not..


----------



## Brownie518

I'm working out my lists now for Hairveda, Claudie's, KeraVada, Naturelle, Shescentit, and Silk Dreams. Is SD having a BF sale? I haven't heard...


Growth Aide Check in:

Massaged in TPS Rosemary Pomade


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518

Dang PJ! That list got you uh?   *checks watch*

 G.A. Check = DB Scalp Butter


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair

Girl, yeah. I am really trying to keep it tame. Did you see my email about Hairveda? The Moisture Whip isn't really new stuff, just same stuff with new labels, maybe a few ingredients changed, and new scents..so BJ says on FB. She's making some changes to prepare for retail.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

Yeah, I saw alladat.  

Still trying to see if I'll get my x4 Rinses and a Jar of VF.  I may wait.  

I am trying to catch CC's Naturals , MHC, SSI and a few others.  

I can get the Rinse anytime.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

I know what you mean....we are getting down to the Wire. 

I need my list to be 'tight'.  It has definitely changed a lot. 

Because MHC and a few others definitely weren't on there originally.

I may not get any KV either.  I'm still thinking on that one.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair

I'll definitely get a couple bottles of KV. I'm running through that. I may strike MHC off, not sure. It's not on my staple list so it might go. We'll see when the shipping is calculated.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

Yeah, you know her shipping is High.  But FAST.

Those two different Sales threads are on my last nerve. 

So unnecessary.  The Monthly one was fine.


----------



## Golden75

I need to decide about BF.  I know I ain't going crazy cause I have a lot to get thru already, but I just want to participate .  Hmm, may be I'll do MHC I think thats 50% and I wanted to try that line for years.  I almost got some things from CM mainly Oyin, I may still.  I'm just having flashbacks to my  batch a few years back, and made mental note not to purchase Oyin from them again.  Did Oyin announce anything?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Just Participated in the Donna Marie Sale 35% off Code = DMPRESALE

chebaby  I just bought x2 Super Buttercremes.  This time I will use them before they go bad.  I bought x2 not x6 or x8.

I promised myself not to _over multiplize_.

Since I re-upped, I don't feel 'as bad' about having to toss those.  It was still bad though.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75

I haven't heard anything yet about Oyin Handmade.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Getting Ready to Convo Naturelle Grow & see what's up.  Otherwise, Imma hafta' KIM on to something/someone else.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Lita curlyhersheygirl

LACE has 35% on $40.00 for BF.  I also see where the Bramhi DC'er went from $16 to $18.

I may get x1 Bramhi and a 16oz Supreme Butter.  Which is $4 cheaper than x2 8oz Jars.

Now I need to decide on a 'scent' cause they have 50-11 of them to choose from.


----------



## Beamodel

Happy nappy honey pink sugar DC is no longer listed on the site. I'm glad I snagged one earlier.


----------



## BranwenRosewood

LACE More Moisture Cream has really good slip. It'll be a good detangler when my hair gets longer.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Naturelle Grow will offer 30% Black Friday.  Details will follow.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Golden75

I just read OHH is having a Sale of some sort. I think 20%?

 Those 2 Sales thread are irritating & annoying....


----------



## divachyk

During this time of yr I realize how far out the loop I am and how much of a pj I'm not. Some of these vendors are not ringing a bell.


----------



## BranwenRosewood

IDareT'sHair

Do you know when Marie Dean is going to re-open?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

RavenSR

No I do not.  Someone had her Sale Posted though.  So, she must be planning on re-opening for BF.

I'll see if I can find that post.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Duplicate Post.....


----------



## IDareT'sHair

RavenSR

Marie Dean November 29th.  30% Code = BLACKFRIDAY30


----------



## BranwenRosewood

IDareT'sHair

Thanks.


----------



## BranwenRosewood

Just hit paynah on a sample pack for ATON. I hope it's here before her Cyber Monday sale. When I checked out I didn't see a shipping charge. I hope I don't get invoiced for it later since it should have been included during checkout.


----------



## Babygrowth

Anybody use honey chile hair love? They are trying to creep on my wishlist with their delicious looking products. I know their supposed to have a black friday sale but I can't find any details yet.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Babygrowth

chebaby Che hated them. 

She saved me some Monneeee


----------



## Babygrowth

IDareT'sHair said:


> Babygrowth
> 
> chebaby Che hated them.
> 
> She saved me some Monneeee



Oh wow! Welp! I will keep on moving then! Thanks T!


----------



## Brownie518

I need to check my Pomade shop stash...I'm considering an 8oz Peppermint Pomade.


----------



## Ltown

Hello ladies!

Beside BF online shopping what are you doing for Thanksgiving? I'm going to a Dallas game; just so I can go to the stadium, i'm diehard Steelers fan. It's going to be hard shopping on the road hope I don't have problems with getting online. Some hotels charge for online services. 
My list for BF is probably the shortest here because I don't really know what I want. 
shescentit
hairveda
hairitage


----------



## natura87

I really like Soultanicals products. I just put Mango Dip Detangling Slip on wet hair and it makes my hair feel like buttah.I hate that I love it. I want a 32 ounce bottle of the Knot Sauce, Marula Maru and the Mango Dip.

And she has a Knot Buttah now, like Knot Sauce but as a butter.


She cant deliver worth a darn but she makes AHMAZING products.


----------



## natura87

Babygrowth said:


> Anybody use honey chile hair love? They are trying to creep on my wishlist with their delicious looking products. I know their supposed to have a black friday sale but I can't find any details yet.




I want to get some next year, hopefully when she has a Valentines sale.


----------



## natura87

Ltown said:


> Hello ladies!
> 
> Beside BF online shopping what are you doing for Thanksgiving? I'm going to a Dallas game; just so I can go to the stadium, i'm diehard Steelers fan. It's going to be hard shopping on the road hope I don't have problems with getting online. Some hotels charge for online services.
> My list for BF is probably the shortest here because I don't really know what I want.
> shescentit
> hairveda
> hairitage



I'm out of the country so I'm not doing diddly or buying diddly. I'll save that for a few months down the line. I brought a few products.


----------



## SpiceUpMyHair

What products would you guys recommend from MHC?


----------



## Brownie518

Ltown

Hey, L!! Im going to be with famiky, checking out online deals, eating, and drinking. 

I plan to get more Hairitage, too. 

Hey, how was the issue with Keravada mold resolved for customers?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518

Good mernin' Ms. B

 Using some KV Oil (Pumpkin Spice) and a dab of CC's Naturals Hibiscus


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair

Mernin'....i just used some KV oil, too. One of mine with coconut in it. Whay you doin?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ltown  Hi Ms. LT!  Sounds like Fun Times.  Easy on that Volka

natura87  That's too bad Natura.  I would have sold you my entire ST'icals Stash (earlier).  

I had all that stuff in multiples Mango Dip, Knot Sauce, Marula, Curl Elastic DC'er etc.....and either Sold or Swapped it. 

A long time before you ever tried it or expressed interest in it.

Wish you woulda' tried and fell in love with it sooner.


----------



## natura87

IDareT'sHair said:


> Ltown  Hi Ms. LT!  Sounds like Fun Times.  Easy on that Volka
> 
> natura87  That's too bad Natura.  I would have sold you my entire ST'icals Stash (earlier).
> 
> I had all that stuff in multiples Mango Dip, Knot Sauce, Marula, Curl Elastic DC'er etc.....and either Sold or Swapped it.
> 
> A long time before you ever tried it or expressed interest in it.
> 
> Wish you woulda' tried and fell in love with it sooner.



*uglycries*

I love it. Why do I love it!!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> Mernin'....i just used some KV oil, too. One of mine with coconut in it. Whay you doin?



@Brownie518

Just checked my email. Drinkin' Tea.

Thinking about my durn list vs my current Stash.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@natura87

Poor Baby. 

Well.....if you place your order now (or whenever BF) 

 You should have it at least by Valentine's Day.....

I only have the Kink Drinks left. And a Curl Glaze something I got on a Swap with Curly. 

 And about a 2oz Jar of Marula.


----------



## natura87

IDareT'sHair said:


> natura87
> 
> Poor Baby.
> 
> Well.....if you place your order now (or whenever BF) You should have it at least by Valentine's Day.....
> 
> I only have the Kink Drinks left.  And a Curl Glaze something I got on a Swap with Curly.  And about a 2oz Jar of Marula.



I'm overseas!! I'd get it in August if I ordered now!!!!! I'll have to get it through Foxy Mango.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

I'm all messed up with List vs Stash.  

The only thing I know I need is to re-up on b.a.s.k.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@natura87

WOW! 

 I didn't know you 'left' already? I thought you were just 'thinking' about going.......


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair

I think im straight on my list now...


----------



## natura87

IDareT'sHair said:


> @natura87
> 
> WOW!
> 
> I didn't know you 'left' already? I thought you were just 'thinking' about going.......



Yep, I'm teaching in Asia. Its cool so far.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518

I got to dig DEEP into my Stash. erplexed

I have limited myself to only x2 multiples (even though I bought 8 DB Eucalyptus & Mints. 

I did Sell x4 though.

I'm still sitting on quite a bit of Enso, Jasmine, Fleurtzy..... 

 And other stuff that has been discontinued a while ago. ... 

And a bunch of Multiples.  

I got to get that under control or I'll be dumping out more stuff.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

natura87

When will you be back? 

If her durn Shipping wasn't so dastardly, you coulda' Hauled Hard before you left and had it to take it with you.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518

I'm still thinking on 1 or 2 KeraVada Oil(s).  

I'd like to have maybe another Coffee and something else while it's 40%. 

I wanna see if that other 15% goes through too. *curious*

 ETA:  You see Kizuri is having 30%?


----------



## natura87

IDareT'sHair said:


> natura87
> 
> When will you be back?
> 
> If her durn Shipping wasn't so dastardly, you coulda' Hauled Hard before you left and had it to take it with you.



A year, couple of years...who knows.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair

Im def. getting KV. Fenugreek and another Amla Brahmi joint. Maybe Amla or Nettle, too.

Are you getting Kuzuri? I could get 2 butters


----------



## Brownie518

My multiples are:

SD Razzberry 3
BV Smoothie 4
Nourish oil 2
Hairitage stuff 2 at most
Naturelle DCs 2 at most
Njoi 2 at most
Claudie's


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518

Imma keep them Multiples to no more than x2 in 2014. 

I see you've been doing good with that.

The Multiples I have 3-5 (or more)

Jamines Bath & Beauty
Curl Junkie (various)
SSI Avocado & Okra Winfrey etc......
HV (various) Errthang
Claudie (various)
SD's (various)
HQS (various)
KBB DC'er
DB (various)
CD BV Smoove
Naturelle Grow DC'ers
Curls 
Enso Naturals
Bee Mine
Hairitage (various)
KV (various)
AV Ashlii Amala Raspberry DC'er
 Kizuri Beauty


----------



## Brownie518

Hey hsn has a 20percent off that expires tonight if you want that CD....


----------



## natura87

IDareT'sHair said:


> natura87
> 
> When will you be back?
> 
> If her durn Shipping wasn't so dastardly, you coulda' Hauled Hard before you left and had it to take it with you.



I brought the Knot Sauce I got from you and most of my staples. If I need more my sister can send it and I told her she can play in my stash.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *Hey hsn has a 20percent off that expires tonight if you want that CD....*




Brownie518

........

 What's Da' Code?


----------



## BranwenRosewood

Every time I come in this thread my bf list gets longer. I want some Claudies, that Kizuri Olive butter, Purabody, Shi-Naturals, LACE, Komaza, Oyin, ATON and whoever has silk/satin bonnets and scarves on sale. I didn't plan to buy anything hair related this bf but I can't seem to stop myself. I'm definitely going on a no-buy from Jan - July 2014.


----------



## BranwenRosewood

Has anybody tried the Shi-Naturals Scalp Detox or Protein Balance Leave-In?

I want to try the PBLI because some parts in the front of my hair is high porosity and needs more protein than the rest of my hair.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518

I'm excited we get to compare notes on that Pink Hibiscus DC'er from HappyNappyBabyDaddy.

Well, at least I am getting some 'new' stuff to try. And not the same ol' same ol'.

BlueRoze is also going to have a Sale. And I want that Pumpkin Hair Whip and the other Pumpkin Puree stuff she has.

Using: CC's Hibiscus Leave-In now. (so far so good). 

It could actually be in a Jar. I may try to cut it open and transfer it into a Jar.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair

Yea i cant wait to try her stuff. Does she ship fast?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

I heard she shipped Fast prior to the Sales.


----------



## Brownie518

Hmm..figures..


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

I watched a few reviews on the Pink Hibiscus and a few other thangs. 

Generally, everything got good reviews.

I had no idea it had been out that long?


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair

Yes alk the reviews I've read say its great. Im excited to try the Honey Ice Tea and Vanilka Butter, too. I tink i got a body scrub, too


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

There were a few more things I wanted: Knot Going Pre-Rx.  

I started to do another Cart last night, but didn't.

Also, that Crème Brulee stuff.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> Yes *alk* the reviews I've read say its great. Im excited to try the Honey Ice Tea and *Vanilka *Butter, too. I *tink* i got a body scrub, too


 
Brownie518

 Lawd....You must be all up in that Volka........


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair

Oh, i think i got that Knot Going, too. I need to check my order. That Creme Brulee sounded good


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518

I'd like to get x3 Kizuri Butters. I'll have to check that Shipping after the 30%


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> Brownie518
> 
> Lawd....You must be all up in that Volka........


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


>



@Brownie518

Tearin' it up! *soundin' like ltown*


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

Are you getting any Ynobe?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

I need to be done.  I've been skrait haulin' for a minute.  

I got recently:

HV
KeraVada
The Pomade Shop
HQS
Marie Dean
Curlmart
AveYou
Annabelle
Herbs Matter


I see Bel Nouvo is no longer 'active'  I went out there last night to check his site for BF Sales.

I love that JBCO & Haitian CO Deep Conditioner.

I still need another 4lb Tub of Affirm, some AE Garlic and some other stuff like that.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> Tearin' it up! *soundin' like ltown*


 



IDareT'sHair said:


> Brownie518
> 
> Are you getting any Ynobe?



No Ynobe for me.

Dang you have been goin in lately. Wow. What did you get from Pomade Shop? I still have 3 unopened. Another multiple. One Coffee conditioner left.


----------



## Brownie518

I have some Bel Nuove DC if you need some


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

From TPS:
x2 Peppermint
x2 Rosemary
x2 8oz LinoMoist
x2 16oz Herbal DC'er


----------



## natura87

IDareT'sHair said:


> Brownie518
> 
> Are you getting any Ynobe?



 The Ynobe Silky Shea Cream is DIVINE!!!


----------



## natura87

IDareT'sHair said:


> Brownie518
> 
> I need to be done.  I've been skrait haulin' for a minute.
> 
> I got recently:
> 
> HV
> KeraVada
> The Pomade Shop
> HQS
> Marie Dean
> Curlmart
> AveYou
> Annabelle
> Herbs Matter
> 
> 
> I see Bel Nouvo is no longer 'active'  I went out there last night to check his site for BF Sales.
> 
> I love that JBCO & Haitian CO Deep Conditioner.
> 
> I still need another 4lb Tub of Affirm, some AE Garlic and some other stuff like that.





I've wanted to try Bel Nouvo but whenever I wanted it it was never in stock...and now...it looks like they have fallen off the face of the Earth.


----------



## Froreal3

Ordered from Curlmart:

1 16oz. Oyin Hair Dew
1 8oz. Bee Mine Luscious Balanced Cream Moisturizer


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair natura87 Brownie518

Belnouvo posted on FB 5 hours ago that they will be having a Sale for small business day on the 30th. The link brought you to the broken etsy page too. So maybe he just temp shut down perhaps.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel

Interesting.  Thanks.  I have x2 of the DC'ers.  

I was a little 'put out' by how slow he shipped during his last Sale.


----------



## natura87

Froreal3 said:


> Ordered from Curlmart:
> 
> *1 16oz. Oyin Hair Dew*
> 1 8oz. Bee Mine Luscious Balanced Cream Moisturizer



Ran out of this awhile ago and I'm pretty sure Oyin doesnt deliver to SK. I'll have to order it and send it home to get it whenever. I could probably haul next year, send it home and have my sister send it to me all in 1 ginormous box.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair

I have purchased from him in a while but I did like that DC. I dnt remember how his shipping was back then. I guess he gaining popularity and slacking in shipping  

I dnt see why these folks don't have the vast majority if this stuff pre made. They should already know what their too sellers are. I mean I'm totally for fresh products but darn, shipping times drams can kill a deal sometimes.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel

Yeah, my last purchase with him got on my Nerves.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair 

I'm ready for the thrill if BF. I wonna see what this Pink Sugar DC is all about too


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel

Yeah, I hope it's worth all the Hype.  

I think it is.  It's been getting Great Reviews.

I was tempted to do another Cart.


----------



## Beamodel

I watched a few YouTube videos. Looks good. Man Hairveda making me wonna ditch Hattache but I want to get DB whip too. 

Man decisions decisions IDareT'sHair


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Beamodel

Yeah, I see BJ over here Cuttin' Up!  

And I had decided against HV, but I might have to gone & get my Rinse & VF. 

 Especially since VF is 40% off.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair

I know. Man I wanted Sitrinillah. I was getting two from Hattache but BJ got hers 40% off. Ugh...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel

Yeah.....Girl....BJ always know what to do to get that Paper!:dollar::dollar:

BJ Stay Paid


----------



## Froreal3

^^Definitely getting my staples from HV...I am skipping out on Hairitage this Blk Friday...need to save my money for Komaza Protein Strengthener and Califia pudding. I hope they have a sale.

OAN: Dcing with SD Vanilla Silk under my dryer.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair

I am stocked in HV but I only have one jar of Sitrinillah that I just opened up. I love that DC along with JessiCurl. I still have a jar of VF too. Man I love HV 

In rdy to but nah lol.


----------



## natura87

Beamodel said:


> IDareT'sHair
> 
> I am stocked in HV but I only have one jar of Sitrinillah that I just opened up. I love that DC along with JessiCurl. I still have a jar of VF too. Man I love HV
> 
> In rdy to but nah lol.



Hairveda doesnt ship internationally, at least not to where I am.  I havet had VF in ages. I want some.


----------



## Beamodel

natura87 said:


> Hairveda doesnt ship internationally, at least not to where I am.  I havet had VF in ages. I want some.



Awe can u get someone else to ship it to u?


----------



## Lita

Ordered-

Happy Nappy Hair-
*Blueberry yogurt mask
*Coffee Brûlée Butter
*Pink Hibiscus 'slippery'
*Butter Peacandi Smoothie poo

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## natura87

Beamodel said:


> Awe can u get someone else to ship it to u?



I'd have to have everything sent home and then when I got enough for ir to be financially...sound have it sent to me. I dont need it so I'm good.


----------



## Froreal3

Lita said:


> Ordered-
> 
> Happy Nappy Hair-
> *Blueberry yogurt mask
> *Coffee Brûlée Butter
> *Pink Hibiscus 'slippery'
> *Butter Peacandi Smoothie poo
> 
> Happy Hair Growing!



Looking into purchasing something...

What is the difference between the Pink Hibiscus in the bottle vs. Jar? I assume conssitency since they both have similar ingredients. Lita IDareT'sHair


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Froreal3

I didn't look at it that close. erplexed

 I did get the Pink Hibiscus in the Slippery.

Now you got me Curious. I need to go look at that site again.


----------



## Froreal3

^^^There is the soft and slippery in an 8oz jar and a super slippery in a 4oz bottle.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Froreal3

Shoot!  Let me go see!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Froreal3

No, I got the one in the Jar. 

I didn't even see the other one (until just now).  It looks like the Sale is already 'off' on some items?


----------



## divachyk

I need to check the HH thread to see how ship notices are coming along. Still haven't received mine.


----------



## Froreal3

IDareT'sHair Yeah I had made a mock cart with the sale items. About an hour later my cart automatically emptied and the sale was over.


----------



## Brownie518

Froreal3

I was wondering the same about the Pink Hibiscus. The descriptions seemed the same, though. I got the jar, too. Can't wait to try it.

No ship notice for HH yet for me either divachyk


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518 @Froreal3

I hope I got a Jar. I did 'select' the Slippery. I want a Jar. Imma convo them.

That's a trip that the Cart was Auto-emptied. 

 SMH


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

Personal G.A.'s Challenge I've been using:
DB Eucalyptus & Mint
TPS Rosemary (msm)
KV Coffee Oil

Will rotate these until the end of this week.  

I'll be off the MSM in December and start back using a few MSM things in January.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair

G.A.s
TPS Rosemary
TPS Peppermint
Naturelle Grow Oil with sulfur
KV Amla Brahmi Fenugreek oil with MSM


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518 @Froreal3
> 
> I hope I got a Jar. I did 'select' the Slippery. I want a Jar. Imma convo them.
> 
> That's a trip that the Cart was Auto-emptied.
> 
> SMH


IDareT'sHair

For the jar, the only choice in the drop down was the Slippery. I was wondering why there was even a drop down there.


----------



## Brownie518

For BF, I definitely have to get some Tahitian Vanilla leave in from SSI and Follicle Mist from HTN. I'm almost out with no backups. Also some pH Rinses from BJ. I'm all out of that.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

Yeah, I went back & looked at that too.  

Maybe they just put the 4oz in that Bottle, but that makes me believe it's runny. (And I hope not).


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518

Still trying to figure out a Strategic Plan to attack this Stash.  I did pull in a 16oz SSI Fortifying DC'er.

 I'll rotate that with Claudie's Protein Renew.


----------



## Froreal3

^^I was wondering the same Brownie518


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair

I didn't even see the bottled one at first. Only the jar. I guess we'll see how the jar is...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518

Once I stop with the Sulfur, I'll pull out: Claudie, Naturelle Grow's Rosemary/Parsley, Annabelle's, N'Joi's JBCO & HBCO, KV, Sprout/Joe and some other "growth" creams & stuff for December.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair

I'll keep using TPS pomades until January. I use the KV Amla Brahmi Fenugreek with MSM all day every day.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518

I should have gotten another TPS Coffee Pomade when they had the changed the Packaging Sale.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

I'm not sure what Imma end up with when it's all said & done.

I got my CC's Naturals Cart locked & loaded for that 9:00 p.m. 40% Sale on 28th.


----------



## Froreal3

IDareT'sHair you goin hard girl!

My growth aid is still MN/mixed with TPS Peppermint. I am down to a minuscule amount of Peppermint Pomade left. I have just a little Rosemary left and I will continue to mix the MN in that once the Peppermint runs out.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Froreal3

I gotta stay all up in this Stash until times get better.

I need to focus very heavily on that.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> I should have gotten another TPS Coffee Pomade when they had the changed the Packaging Sale.



IDareT'sHair

Yeah. I got about 4 pomades during that sale. Only one Coffee though. I could kick myself. The Peppermint is my favorite, though, so I stocked on that. 

I need Devon to get my ship notice going. I'm almost done with my Liquid Gold. That stuff is the bomb on my wet hair!! Dry hair, too.


----------



## Brownie518

Who is starting their sales on the 28th? Most will start at midnight, right? I need to check that blog with them all listed. That thread has too much chat to be combing through.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Froreal3  I didn't look at it that close. erplexed  I did get the Pink Hibiscus in the Slippery.  Now you got me Curious. I need to go look at that site again.



IDareT'sHair

That's what I ordered.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

CC's Starts at 9:00 p.m.  Yeah, most of them start at Midnight.

During that TPS 'Repackaging Sale'  I got:
x2 Peppermints
x2 Rosemary's

And NO Coffee. *sucks teef*


----------



## Beamodel

divachyk said:


> I need to check the HH thread to see how ship notices are coming along. Still haven't received mine.



divachyk

I got a notice. I ordered the night the code was released early. I think it was the 7th.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Beamodel 

We 'looked' that looks like the only thing we could order. We're hoping it's in a Jar instead of a Bottle.

What were you hoping for? Or did you specifically order the one in the Pointy-tipped bottle?


----------



## Brownie518

divachyk - You got your notice? Nice. I ordered around 11pm on the 7th...

IDareT'sHair

I have that last Coffee left. I just opened it. It's sooo much thicker than the others. Not a grease at all. Straight butta.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

Some of them Start: EST, CT, PST, Hammer-Time so it's going to be hard keeping up with all the Time Zones.....

Like MHC is going to start PST.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518

I have 16oz of the LinoMoist too. *can't wait to try*


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Beamodel  We 'looked' that looks like the only thing we could order. We're hoping it's in a Jar instead of a Bottle.  What were you hoping for? Or did you specifically order the one in the Pointy-tipped bottle?



I clicked on the drop dwn for slippery. The picture I saw was a jar. I didn't see bottles until after the point but they were only 4 oz. 

IDareT'sHair


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel

Yeah.  That's what we've been saying. 

I hope it isn't runny.erplexed


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair

I doubt it will be.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair

I was just reading about the AveYou  sale, no wait... non sale info. Crazy.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Beamodel @Brownie518

Shipping for my x2 MHC Buttery Soy's is $11.00!

Can you BEWEAVE that.....Eleven Dollars?ffrant:

I doubt if I get it now. 

 It's only worth it when you spend $50 & get Free Shipping.

I'll just pick up a Jar from Curlmart.

#ANGTFD


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I'll just get it from Curlmart whenever they have 25% + Free Shipping.

 Well, at least I know I don't have to stay awake for that.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair

Oh yea that's too much for shipping.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Beamodel

For x2 things. Cray.

 If SSI's Shipping is crazy, I'm not getting that either.


----------



## Brownie518

$11??? Oh, no, sorry. I guess I can pass on that then. I need to go make some mock carts real quick...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Beamodel @Brownie518

SSI has been known to have some High Ship rates too. 

 She should be on Flat Rate (by now) 

She's been in business long enough to make that happen.

Anyway, I guess that puts me back to my x2 Berry Frostings and x2 Riche DC'ers.

Those Jars of Riche are 9oz's (which is nice).

The Berry Frosting(s) are only 5oz's.


----------



## Beamodel

Y'all already know, I'm only hitting up Hattache for everything and it's free shipping over $65.


----------



## Beamodel

Did y'all read that paltas thread?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Beamodel

I'm over there making a Hattache Cart now. 

 Was there going to be a Discount Code or was it going to be marked?


----------



## Brownie518

Beamodel said:


> Did y'all read that paltas thread?



I did.....


----------



## Brownie518

SSI cart says my shipping would be 9.15 for 2 Tahitian Vanilla, 1 Juicy Buttercream, and 1 Riche Moisture....is her sale 30%? so that's 15 off then 9 back in for shipping.


----------



## divachyk

Beamodel, I didn't order HH the 1st day. I think I ordered the very last day. Brownie518, I didn't get a notice yet (sorry if I typed it wrong earlier). I've been out of town and haven't been logging on as regularly so I was just mentioning I needed to go over to the HH thread and see how things are progressing with ship notices.

Beamodel, I think Hattache is a better option for me as well.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

I've made a Hattache Cart for 30% off & Free Shipping at $65.00.  

I'm at $70.  I wish I could get it right at $65.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> I've made a Hattache Cart for 30% off & Free Shipping at $65.00.
> 
> I'm at $70.  *I wish I could get it right at $65*.


IDareT'sHair



I have to check that site out.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

They don't have the Berry Frosting, but they do have the Riche.  

They don't have the Tropical Mist either.

They're limited on some things, but they got a good selection of items.

I may do that and just spend the $70.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair

That would be nice if you could get a lot of your stuff in one shot, and with free shipping. They don't have enough things that I want, though.


----------



## BranwenRosewood

Marie Dean is back open!


----------



## Lita

Babygrowth said:


> Anybody use honey chile hair love? They are trying to creep on my wishlist with their delicious looking products. I know their supposed to have a black friday sale but I can't find any details yet.



Babygrowth Hi! I really wasn't impressed..Not at all.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita

Froreal3 said:


> ^^^There is the soft and slippery in an 8oz jar and a super slippery in a 4oz bottle.



Froreal3 Hi! One has ingredients that makes the product have more slip..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita

I applied herbs matter Rosemary hair cream on my scalp,moisturized with BR blueberry hair cream & sealed with Rice bran oil..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Beamodel  I'm over there making a Hattache Cart now.  Was there going to be a Discount Code or was it going to be marked?



IDareT'sHair

The code is thankyou


----------



## Froreal3

So I wore a twist out after applying Espressoself and sealing with Caramel Frapp the day before. My hair was dry by the end of the day with pretty dry ends. I had to refresh with Shea Moisture CES. I don't think this will be a repurchase. I have a whole 'nother bottle too.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel

I found the Code last night.  Thanks.  I got a nice Cart sitting out there too.

Not sure I'll get it though?


----------



## Froreal3

Beamodel said:


> Did y'all read that paltas thread?



I was reading it, but then stopped.  Should I read some more?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Froreal3

I lost it when the Poster was telling the OP: "Don't be tellin' her what to do with her hair at Night" .....

That was as far as I got.


----------



## Froreal3

^^^That's what I thought too.


----------



## Froreal3

How long you think it will take BJ to process and ship after this Blk Friday sale? 

Anybody heard from Sage yet?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Froreal3

About 3 weeks?


----------



## 13StepsAhead

I'm super excited about BF this year!  I have not hauled hair products in a minute


----------



## HanaKuroi

IDareT'sHair said:
			
		

> Froreal3
> 
> I lost it when the Poster was telling the OP: "Don't be tellin' her what to do with her hair at Night" .....
> 
> That was as far as I got.



I laughed out loud! That was funny.

I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y


----------



## Beamodel

Froreal3 said:


> I was reading it, but then stopped.  Should I read some more?



Froreal3
I think a few ppl have been buying it off of Amazon. The quantity the store had has decreased.

IDareT'sHair
Yes, it was about to get wild in there.


----------



## Beamodel

Froreal3 said:


> So I wore a twist out after applying Espressoself and sealing with Caramel Frapp the day before. My hair was dry by the end of the day with pretty dry ends. I had to refresh with Shea Moisture CES. I don't think this will be a repurchase. I have a whole 'nother bottle too.



Froreal3

I'm kinda iffy with Expressoself. I like it better as a sealer but I know I won't repurchase it again.


----------



## Beamodel

Hattache need to stock up on PBN items. I wonder if they will be in by Blk Friday...

If not, I will need to add something else to my order so I can get free shipping.


----------



## divachyk

Beamodel Brownie518, have you tried Obia curl cream? That 45% is enticing but I don't want to waste money. It has aloe but it's low on the list. I know our hair is not fond of aloe, typically speaking. 

I'm interested to hear anyone chime in, I only mentioned Bea and Brownie since our hair doesn't care for aloe.


----------



## divachyk

I picked up some Broccoli seed oil from the BSS....meh, my hair is not loving it. Kinda making it feel dry which is surprising because my hair loved/loves Saravun broccoli seed butter.


----------



## Lita

divachyk Hi! I use Obai's curl cream & I have a love/hate realationship with aloe & it doesn't make it hard or dry..It's really nice..It's not my go to product,but it makes a good back-up..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita

IDareT'sHair Beamodel Froreal3 divachyk Brownie518 EnExitStageLeft chebaby

*Hope I'm not the only one with carts all over the place waiting to hit pay now..lol..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Froreal3

^^^ I keep making carts and then exiting. I even almost checked out at Obia. I think I still will!


----------



## Lita

Froreal3 said:


> ^^^ I keep making carts and then exiting. I even almost checked out at Obia. I think I still will!



Froreal3 Whatcha getting?

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Froreal3

Lita said:


> Froreal3 Whatcha getting?
> 
> Happy Hair Growing!



Lita Was thinking about Obia trial pack and 4oz Twist Whip Butter.

I hate sites that whose carts don't stick next time you go there *cough Hairveda, Komaza cough*


----------



## BranwenRosewood

Froreal3

I didn't know the Trial Pack was included in the sale! I was going to get a 4oz bundle but the code didn't discount it. I took a chance and got the Twist Whip Butter, Curl Hydration Spray and Curl Moisture Cream. If I don't like it I'll list them on the Exchange Forum.


----------



## Froreal3

^^^Yup, my cart was 15 something including shipping for the trial pack and the Twist Whip.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> Just Participated in the Donna Marie Sale 35% off Code = DMPRESALE
> 
> @chebaby I just bought x2 Super Buttercremes. This time I will use them before they go bad. I bought x2 not x6 or x8.
> 
> I promised myself not to _over multiplize_.
> 
> Since I re-upped, I don't feel 'as bad' about having to toss those. It was still bad though.


i hope they dont go bad on you. i wonder if she just had a bad batch cause ive only had one dm dcc go bad out of all the jars i ordered. im gonna watch this jar like a hawk.



IDareT'sHair said:


> @Babygrowth
> 
> @chebaby Che hated them.
> 
> She saved me some Monneeee


 chile them thangs was rank. there was no way i could use them even if i wanted to.  funkaaaaayyyyy


Lita said:


> @IDareT'sHair @Beamodel @Froreal3 @divachyk @Brownie518 @EnExitStageLeft @chebaby
> 
> *Hope I'm not the only one with carts all over the place waiting to hit pay now..lol..
> 
> Happy Hair Growing!


 im doing good this BF. all i want is my curl junkie.
hey did yall know oyin is coming to target?


----------



## EnExitStageLeft

Lita 

I lita I just got the curl junkie email and I'm thinking about getting another Curl Rehab Liter....


----------



## MileHighDiva

chebaby said:


> i hope they dont go bad on you. i wonder if she just had a bad batch cause ive only had one dm dcc go bad out of all the jars i ordered. im gonna watch this jar like a hawk.
> 
> 
> chile them thangs was rank. there was no way i could use them even if i wanted to.  funkaaaaayyyyy
> 
> im doing good this BF. all i want is my curl junkie.
> *hey did yall know oyin is coming to target?*



chebaby, I need more details.  You know that I love Hair Dew and Whipped Pudding!

When?  Will the formula be the same?  This will be great, one less thing for me to order online.


----------



## SimJam

Hay ladies, whats poppin?

Ive been trying to find a deffinitive answer re HV Methi Sativa protein .... is it considered to be light / medium / hard protein treatment ?

I know it works but I want to know if its something I can use with every wash/cowash (weekly) or not.

TIA


----------



## divachyk

havilland, is Methi Sativa light, medium or hard protein? A few of us would like to know.


----------



## divachyk

Thanks Lita, my hair has a love / hate as well. My hair loves Hair Dew (has aloe) but hates other products that contains aloe. 

I haven't made many carts. I'm procrastinating big time. I've been spending money out of control on other non-hair related items. I have a dorm size fridge full of products from several BFs ago. I plan to be strategic with my purchases this year. The past few years had me hitting pay now without any purpose or thought. I was blinded by discounts rather than getting quality products with ingredients my hair loves. (sorry for the rambling)


----------



## SimJam

oh and I did an inventory of products over the weekend and I have enough protein conditioners to last for 6 months @ 1 time per week

CJ- Repair Me
HV - Methi Sativa
SSI - Okra winfrey
Aphogee - 2minute
HQS - one of dem ones she sent me without a label ... Its a protein though 

I still want to get one more just in case .... more than likelly the Methi Sativa


----------



## chebaby

MileHighDiva said:


> @chebaby, I need more details. You know that I love Hair Dew and Whipped Pudding!
> 
> When? Will the formula be the same? This will be great, one less thing for me to order online.


 i have no idea. i saw it on instagram. they are supposed to be coming to target some time in the spring. the first thing i thought when i read it was "i wonder if they will change the formula". but i dont know.


----------



## Babygrowth

Man, I had like 9 webpages open on my phone of carts from hairitage, happy nappy etc and my phone shuts off and deleted all of them! Lol. I guess that was a sign


----------



## divachyk

I made a Oyin cart -- with 20% off (~$8) for a liter of Hair Dew + ~$15 in shipping. Not worth it!

chebaby, when is Oyin due at Target? I'll just wait and purchase directly.


----------



## MileHighDiva

divachyk buying direct from Oyin is only worth it if you're purchasing $50+ and get the free shipping.


----------



## MileHighDiva

chebaby, I'm so excited!  Spring 2014, so I'll still need to re-up soon.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

divachyk

I used and loved the Obia Burdock Root Hair Crème.  It's very nice.  I also have the Spritz (haven't used).


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

What The What??? ......

How are you?


----------



## BranwenRosewood

divachyk

I didn't realize shipping was so high at Oyin. I just bought 16oz Hair Dew and Darcy's Herbal Spritz from CM with 5.80 shipping (Priority 2-Day).


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@chebaby

Yeah, I'll stick this DM in the Fridge when it gets here. 

 But it's so cold out now, it should be fine (as long as I don't forget about it).erplexed

I'm still very un-decided on these last few purchases.  

When I look at my Stash, I honestly know I shouldn't buy a thing.

I should just re-up on b.a.s.k. and be done.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> What The What??? ......
> 
> How are you?


 
im sitting here thinking about how much target done came up. capitalizing off of our hair but ive always loved me some target.

did yall know kbb sa now comes in an upside down tube. the ones thats wide at the top and skinny at the bottom? looks like you get more product.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Yeah, I'll stick this DM in the Fridge when it gets here.
> 
> But it's so cold out now, it should be fine (as long as I don't forget about it).erplexed
> 
> I'm still very un-decided on these last few purchases.
> 
> When I look at my Stash, I honestly know I shouldn't buy a thing.
> 
> I should just re-up on b.a.s.k. and be done.


 yea its freezing so they should be good. but just in case go on and stick em in there lol.

my stash is a lot smaller than what it used to be. i sold a lot. and used practically all my conditioners. except them darn shea rinse from jasmines im holding onto for no darn reason


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

I still got some Jasmine myself.  *Love That Stuff*

One of my New Year's Resolutions was not to buy more than x2 of the same product at a time. 

After I just bought x8 DB Eucalyptus & Mint. .. But sold x4.

I refuse to throw out any thing else because it went bad, so I got to dig deep into my Stash.  

I pulled out a 16oz Jar of SSI Fortifying, so Imma start on that and maybe a Jasmine  or BeeMine DC'er (some of the older stuff). 

Maybe I'll really be ready to do some serious damage by Mother's Day.  

Although the Sales aren't as good.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> I still got some Jasmine myself. *Love That Stuff*
> 
> One of my New Year's Resolutions was not to buy more than x2 of the same product at a time.
> 
> After I just bought x8 DB Eucalyptus & Mint. .. But sold x4.
> 
> I refuse to throw out any thing else because it went bad, so I got to dig deep into my Stash.
> 
> I pulled out a 16oz Jar of SSI Fortifying, so Imma start on that and maybe a Jasmine or BeeMine DC'er (some of the older stuff).
> 
> Maybe I'll really be ready to do some serious damage by Mother's Day.
> 
> Although the Sales aren't as good.


 i love jasmine too especially the A&S but the shea rinse maybe i need to break it out to remember how much i used to like it.

im mad you purchased 8 you go hard.

speaking of SSI i forgot i have that riche deep conditioner. never used it. i may pull it out this weekend(i say that about everything lol).


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@chebaby

I want that Riche. I have x2 in a Cart. 

Girl, I'm mad I bought 8 myself.erplexed *outta control*

 x2 is the New x8 (my new limit)


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> I want that Riche. I have x2 in a Cart.
> 
> Girl, I'm mad I bought 8 myself.erplexed *outta control*
> 
> *x2 is the New x8 (my new limit)*


  we gonna see how long that lasts lol. but honestly sometimes its worth it to buy more depending on the sale.


----------



## Babygrowth

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> I want that Riche. I have x2 in a Cart.
> 
> Girl, I'm mad I bought 8 myself.erplexed *outta control*
> 
> x2 is the New x8 (my new limit)



T, please tell me this is better than that banana brulee. I'm scared to try any of her jar conditioners because of that :scared:


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> we gonna see how long that lasts lol. but honestly sometimes its worth it to buy more depending on the sale.



@chebaby Yeah, but never x8. Especially if you use 'other' stuff. Unacceptable.



Babygrowth said:


> *T, please tell me this is better than that banana brulee. *I'm scared to try any of her jar conditioners because of that :scared:



@Babygrowth

Don't know? Haven't tried it. It will be my first time buying it. 

It gets 'decent' reviews. 

 So, Imma buy it & wait on @chebaby to give her review.

I do like the Fortifying.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@chebaby

My x2 limit won't apply to HV ACV Rinse.... *cheating already*

 I always buy the 'limit' which is x4.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@chebaby @Babygrowth

Most of the 'stuff' I'm getting or already purchase is 'stuff' I've never tried before (new stuff).  

I have a few re-ups...but not very many. 

 I have enough duplicates of 'stuff'.


----------



## Beamodel

divachyk said:


> Beamodel Brownie518, have you tried Obia curl cream? That 45% is enticing but I don't want to waste money. It has aloe but it's low on the list. I know our hair is not fond of aloe, typically speaking.  I'm interested to hear anyone chime in, I only mentioned Bea and Brownie since our hair doesn't care for aloe.



divachyk

I haven't even liked at that line.


----------



## Beamodel

Lita said:


> IDareT'sHair Beamodel Froreal3 divachyk Brownie518 EnExitStageLeft chebaby  *Hope I'm not the only one with carts all over the place waiting to hit pay now..lol..  Happy Hair Growing!



Lita

Lol, I only plan on hitting up Hattache.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel

I have a nice Hattache Cart made too.  Pretty sure I'll get it too.

And then b.a.s.k.  And that's probably it.


----------



## Babygrowth

IDareT'sHair said:


> Beamodel
> 
> I have a nice Hattache Cart made too.  Pretty sure I'll get it too.
> 
> And then b.a.s.k.  And that's probably it.



Have you used that whiskey soak from bask yet?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Babygrowth

YAASSS 

 Finished up a Jar and I have x1 left. 

They are 9oz's and that thang took forever to finish up too and I'm extremely heavy-handed.

So I want a back up of this and a back up of the YAM.


----------



## Babygrowth

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Babygrowth
> 
> YAASSS
> 
> Finished up a Jar and I have x1 left.
> 
> They are 9oz's and that thang took forever to finish up too and I'm extremely heavy-handed.
> 
> So I want a back up of this and a back up of the YAM.



It sounded so yummy I never really wanted bask but they seem to have some ok stuff. Im going to go to their site and make a cart. Their sale falls into my buy all phase.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Babygrowth

Definitely a Winner!  A very nice Treatment.

I haven't tried the YAM yet.  But will get a back up anyway.


----------



## havilland

divachyk said:


> havilland, is Methi Sativa light, medium or hard protein? A few of us would like to know.



I would say it,s medium. Not as hard as aphogee two step.


----------



## Brownie518

Hey, ladies. What's up? I see ya'll all making mock carts and whatnot. 

Anyone considering that b.a.s.k. Whiskey Soak should definitely try it. It's wonderful. And like T said, it lasts a long time


----------



## Brownie518

divachyk 

I haven't tried anything from Obia....45%, though  I might take a look...


----------



## Beamodel

Oh yea, got a ship notice from happy nappy honey. Did you all?

IDareT'sHair
Brownie518
Lita


----------



## Babygrowth

Brownie518 said:


> Hey, ladies. What's up? I see ya'll all making mock carts and whatnot.
> 
> Anyone considering that b.a.s.k. Whiskey Soak should definitely try it. It's wonderful. And like T said, it lasts a long time[/QUOTE
> Thanks Brownie! I will definitely try it. I think I will get that and that tapioca cream. I'm scared of the YAM after watching a bad review but I'm going to Google more reviews.


----------



## Ltown

Good morning ladies and lurkers!
IDareT'sHair, you are the guro of ordering on BF is the game plan to order start at 12 am? i'm making up carts but since I'll be out of town on central time I got to plan this out and not miss anything because of stock out

I'm getting up at 3AM Thanksgiving  if weather permit me to leave on hope to place an order on something

carts:
shescentit
HV
hope to have one on naturelle if she has sales early.


----------



## natura87

Soultanicals has a 40 % off sale. That means you can get the 32 ounce of the Knot Sauce for like under 20 bucks instead of thirtysomething.

Tempted but I'll pass becuase... 1. I said I wouldnt order directly from her again and 2. I am in Korea...I would get the box in April if I ordered now.


----------



## Froreal3

You all ever get that feeling that something you purchase will be kind of underwhelming? I heard Obia's stuff is good and their shipping is good too...but one review said the Twist Whip didn't smell great, and so1913 said that the Curl Moisturizing Cream was a bit light. I'm definitely not interested in the Curl Pudding. Hmmm....


----------



## Lita

*Happy Nappy-Shipped

*Soultincals-Shipped

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Froreal3

The Curl Crème (Burdock Root Crème) is lighter weight. 

 That might be something you may want to think about for Spring.

I liked it and bought x2 Jars when they had that 50% off Sale.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Lita

I didn't know you bought any ST'icals?  

I need to check to see if I had anything to Ship.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Lita Froreal3

The only thing I wanted from Komaza is being Re-formulated and won't be re-launched until sometime in 2014. (My 'Precious' Scalp Butter).

So, that takes Komaza off my list.  I did ask Jenn if she has any Jars lying around to sell?


----------



## SimJam

I cant find many things on HVs site ... deluxe sizes, methi sativa, citrinilla in the sachet


----------



## Beamodel

I'm starting to rethink my Blk Friday. I realized after looking at my stash, I have a ridiculously amount of moisturizers now.  

I might just hit up Hairveda for (2) Sitrinillah's or do Hattache stock up there and just dnt buy any more moisturizers for a while in 2014.


----------



## Beamodel

I'm not sure how I will feel about getting the Methi Tea set when my hair don't seem to like Black Tea... I dnt know what to do...


----------



## Froreal3

Beamodel said:


> I'm starting to rethink my Blk Friday. I realized after looking at my stash, I have a ridiculously amount of moisturizers now.
> 
> I might just hit up Hairveda for (2) Sitrinillah's or do Hattache stock up there and just dnt buy any more moisturizers for a while in 2014.




Beamodel Girl, I was just about to post something similar about my leave ins/moisturizers. I don't know if I need any more leave ins/moisturizers. 

I have Oyin Hair Dew 16oz. Bee Mine Luscious, Shea Moisture CES, Hairveda Whipped Cream (half a bottle), and 1.5 Espressoself (though I'm about to do away with the Espressoself). I think I might just go ahead and get maybe 2 more leave ins to last me and DD for a whole. I do want a few more butters/oils though. Hmmm.....


----------



## Beamodel

Froreal3 said:


> Beamodel Girl, I was just about to post something similar about my leave ins/moisturizers. I don't know if I need any more leave ins/moisturizers.   I have Oyin Hair Dew 16oz. Bee Mine Luscious, Shea Moisture CES, Hairveda Whipped Cream (half a bottle), and 1.5 Espressoself (though I'm about to do away with the Espressoself). I think I might just go ahead and get maybe 2 more leave ins to last me and DD for a whole. I do want a few more butters/oils though. Hmmm.....



Froreal3

I'm actually scared to list what moisturizers I have lol. Too many though and I dnt use them quick either. 

I dnt mind having a good healthy stash of DC's bc I use a big glob at a time but moisturizers/leave ins are another story.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel Froreal3

All My Stuff is ridiculous.  Oil, Cremes, Grease, Pomades, DC'ers, Lotions, Butters, Cowash Conditioners.  

Just Ridiculous.

That's why I'm focusing on new stuff (lines I've never tried).  

The only other thing I could stock up on are more Cleansing Conditioners.

Those back ups of b.a.s.k. is the only thing I really need to buy.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel

I have x2 Methi-Sets I haven't even cracked the caps on yet. erplexed

That would have been good to try today.

We had no water at work, so they shut the place down.  YAY!

Getting ready to do my Hair.  Will use up Naturelle Grow Herbal Cleansing. 

No back-ups.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Froreal3

So, what's going on?  

I'm ticked because they put that As I Am Cleansing Pudding in a Bottle.

That stuff is way too thick to be in a bottle.  I liked it better when it was in a Jar for accessibility.  It is hard to get out.

It was advertised in the Jar.  Had I known it was now in a bottle, I probably wouldn't have purchased it.

Lemme go see how CM has it listed.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Froreal3

HMPF.  CM is showing it in a bottle.  

I got mine from Target where they still have it shown in a jar. *sucks teef*

That stuff works like Magic though, removing build-up.

I actually forgot how much I liked it.


----------



## Froreal3

IDareT'sHair how does it compare to the Coconut Cowash? I almost randomly picked the Coconut Cowash up from Tarjay yesterday.


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair said:


> Froreal3
> 
> HMPF.  CM is showing it in a bottle.
> 
> I got mine from Target where they still have it shown in a jar. *sucks teef*
> 
> That stuff works like Magic though, removing build-up.
> 
> I actually forgot how much I liked it.



IDareT'sHair -   You about to make run down to Walgreens for the pudding.  Lemme see if there's a sale or Rite Aid


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Froreal3

The Coconut Cowash is simply a Cowash. 

The Cleansing Pudding is more like a non-lathering Shampoo in Conditioner form.

Between the 2 I like the Cleansing Pudding 1,000x better. 

I have Cowash Conditioners that does what the Coconut does all day long (and better).

 But....I don't have too many things in my Stash that does what the Cleansing Pudding does. 

It tackles all these heavy butters/oils/creams I've been using and does a fantastic job (always has).

The only thing that comes remotely close that has that kind of Cleansing power is SM Black Soap Purification Hair Mask. 

And maybe Claudie's Jojoba Cleansing Conditioner.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75

IMO that is the best thing from the As I Am Naturally Line I have tried.  

I have not tried the Hair Milk (which also gets decent reviews).  

I have had:

Double Butter
Elation Hydration DC'er
Coconut Cowash
*Cleansing Pudding

*The Cleansing Pudding has been the only repurchase


----------



## Froreal3

IDareT'sHair...^^^Glad I talked to you. I will get the Cleansing Pudding next time I see it. You know us butter babes need a good cleanser.

ETA: Now, can someone tell me why Shescentit never has her samples in stock?


----------



## Froreal3

Sage Naturalceuticals 
25% off in store and online Friday 
In store: 10am-5pm
Online: 8pm Friday - Midnight Saturday 
Code: BLACK13

*ahem* Lemme go make a Sage cart right quick!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

25% Komaza Starts Midnight on 11/29. 

 You can use your Customer Points too! @FroReal3



 ETA: It looks like I'll be getting my SSI from Hattache.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Froreal3

And You & I like it nice & greasey!  

So, You know we need something skrong.


----------



## Froreal3

IDareT'sHair said:


> *25% Komaza Starts Midnight on 11/29*.
> 
> You can use your Customer Points too! @FroReal3
> 
> 
> 
> ETA: It looks like I'll be getting my SSI from Hattache.


----------



## Froreal3

IDareT'sHair said:


> Froreal3
> 
> And You & I like it nice & greasey!
> 
> *So, You know we need something skrong*.



 So true!

ETA: You don't wanna get your SSI from SSI? Why not, shipping? What are you getting btw?

IDareT'sHair


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Froreal3

I was gonna get: x2 Riche DC'ers and x2 Berry Frostings from SSI. 

Now, I just decided to get: x2 Riche DC'ers and I can just get that directly from Hattache.

And they don't have the Berry Frosting.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Froreal3

My 'current' Hattache Cart:

x1 DB Pumpkin
x1 DB Cocoa Whip (I'll have x3) 1 over my new Limit...
x2 SSI Riche DC'ers
x1 MHC Buttery Soy Hair Butter *excellent* You'd love this btw.
x1 JC Cleansing Conditioner


----------



## Froreal3

IDareT'sHair I want to try that SSI Berry Frosting...looks yummy. I also want to pick up BASK Palm Tapioca.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

HTN 20% Code = THANKS


----------



## Froreal3

IDareT'sHair How does Buttery Soy compare to Type 4?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Froreal3

I wanted it before I bought DM Super Buttercreme (x2) and I already have x2 DB Cocoa Whip and may pick up another one.

Plus I have other 'Cremes' i.e. Hairitage Hydrations & other stuff.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Froreal3 

Buttery Soy is a definite Butter (in every sense of the word) and not a Crème.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Froreal3

I just bought a bottle of PALTAS *for research purposes*


----------



## Froreal3

IDareT'sHair  I was looking like "Hmmm...looks interesante."


----------



## Froreal3

Used up TPS Peppermint Pomade. Mixed with MN...it is so lovely...Definite repurchase.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Froreal3

Love TPS Peppermint Pomade.  

I still really wish I woulda' gotten a Coffee one during that Label Sale.  Those were all priced really good.

Yeah, I bought it, so I could 'test' it out during our G.A. Challenge.


----------



## Froreal3

So my Komaza cart is up to $45.00 w/discount.  I didn't want to spend too much on Blk Friday, and I still need some Hairveda. I wanted to try some of that MHC and maybe SheScentit. There is so much I want to try and so little money...

Just means I gotta get my money up.


----------



## BranwenRosewood

@Froreal3

Mines is at $60 w/discount and I'm still thinking about adding something else. I did not plan to spend so much this bf (so glad for paypal bill me later).


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Froreal3

Last year a lot of them ran Sales through the end of the year. 

Not sure if they'll do that this time because they all seem to be having their Sales all at once and the Discounts are DEEP.

At least b.a.s.k. kinda 'staggered' theirs from the usual BF mayhem.

A Couple Years ago in U1B1 we all said we were going to buy like Pre-Paid Visas and add money to them  throughout the year and then use it strictly for BF (and of course we never did) but it was a great idea.

Maybe in 14?  Then when BF rolls around you use the card for all your stuff.


----------



## BranwenRosewood

IDareT'sHair

That's a great idea! 

I'll probably do 4 separate cards: Hair, Clothes, Yarn and Wholesale Suppliers.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair said:


> Froreal3  I just bought a bottle of PALTAS *for research purposes*



Keep us posted on it IDareT'sHair


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Beamodel

I will. 

It's only 5oz's. erplexed 

So, I'll hafta' be real gentle with it. #heavy-handed 

@RavenSR

Yeah, it was a Great idea. We said $300 - $500 but we never ended up doing it.

I should do it for 2014, because I really don't need anything this BF. 

But next BF something like that would really come in handy.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair

I thought about it but the ingredients make me :-/


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel

I'm sure you'd need more than x1 Bottle to see any real results.  

But I'll see what I think of it.  

Will be some good research for my personal G.A. Challenge.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair

Yea. Especially with only 5 oz


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel

Yeah.  

It was $10 bucks for the 5oz (including shipping) which isn't too bad.


----------



## Brownie518

Froreal3 said:


> @IDareT'sHair  I was looking like "Hmmm...looks interesante."





Hey, ya'll...I'm at work for only half the night. I'm going to soak my hair in some KV Oil when I get home later. I plan to wash Wednesday night. 

IDareT'sHair
I got a lot of BF sale emails today. I need to pick up 2 or 3 Follicle Mists from HTN


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518

Girl...it's snowing here like crazy. What about there?  

This is a crazy-sale Black Friday this year. 

 These vendors are losing their minds with these Sales.

I just used some KV Coffee Oil myself.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

I'm using Mizani Night-time and a drop or 2 of KV Coffee (in Cotton Candy).


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair

We just had a light dusting this evening and now its drizzling. 

Girl, these sales got my head spinning. I want to buy ALL the products but I'm going to keep it sane and stick to my list (as much as I can)


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *Girl, these sales got my head spinning. I want to buy ALL the products but I'm going to keep it sane and stick to my list (as much as I can)*


 
Brownie518

 Mine Too!  My list is to' up.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> I'm using Mizani Night-time and a drop or 2 of KV Coffee (in Cotton Candy).


IDareT'sHair

I love the Cotton Candy. I didn't think I would. I used to work with this woman who would go to Walmart every work week and buy that pink/blue bottle of Cotton Candy mist and kill it to cover up the scent of smoke, liquor, and sex  So that made me wary but this KV Cotton Candy I love


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> I love the Cotton Candy. I didn't think I would. *I used to work with this woman who would go to Walmart every work week and buy that pink/blue bottle of Cotton Candy mist and kill it to cover up the scent of smoke, liquor, and sex * So that made me wary but this KV Cotton Candy I love



Brownie518

 You work with a bunch of Krazies! 

 Remember Pee-Pee/Poo-Poo Pants?


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> You work with a bunch of Krazies!
> 
> Remember Pee-Pee/Poo-Poo Pants?


IDareT'sHair

Girl, you don't even know!! These folks here...

Ha, I sure do remember her! She just came to a meeting I had a few minutes ago...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *Ha, I sure do remember her! She just came to a meeting I had a few minutes ago...*


 
Brownie518

..................

 Stankey Thang.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> ..................
> 
> Stankey Thang.



Yeah, she gets on my last one, too...erplexed


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair

I really hope I don't go overboard this week. Seriously. Oh..my Happy Nappy shipped yesterday.


----------



## Brownie518

I have to go to my desk and plug this laptop in...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> I really hope I don't go overboard this week. Seriously. *Oh..my Happy Nappy shipped yesterday.*



@Brownie518

Lawd..Girl, I neva' thought I'd say this, *cough*  but it's too many Sales.....

Some Folks should have had theirs in December.

 My HappyNappy shipped yesterday too.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair

Yes! Way too many for me right now. I don't know where to look so I'll just stick to my list and keep it moving


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

Girl....My list _folded_ under the Pressure.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

I see N'Joi is gone have a Sale FRI, SAT & MONDAY.

Girl, I'm ready to pass out.....

#toomanysalessolittletime


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair

Yeah i saw her sale...I probably won't get anything right now. Unless she has new stuff. I see SSI will debut a new Blueberry Cowash conditioner or something like that...


----------



## Babygrowth

My money is tight right now so I'm buying clearance items when I can. I'm starting a new job in December so thats when I will start catching up. I'm down to like 10 products! I hope there are some good sales. I'm starting with bask and PBN. I saw 1 bad review and got scared.


----------



## Brownie518

Babygrowth

There are a lot of good sales for this week!  I want some b.a.s.k., too


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

Waiting on:

Happy Nappy
Annabelle
Carol's Daugther
PALTAS

I saw that about the Blueberry Cowash.  Sounds good.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Babygrowth

What was the bad review on BG?


----------



## Froreal3

Brownie518 said:


> IDareT'sHair
> 
> We just had a light dusting this evening and now its drizzling.
> 
> Girl, these sales got my head spinning. *I want to buy ALL the products but I'm going to keep it sane and stick to my list (as much as I can)*



Exactly! How come some of them couldn't do like 15% so I could be like NEXT!


----------



## Babygrowth

IDareT'sHair said:


> Babygrowth
> 
> What was the bad review on BG?



CurlyGirlJess on YouTube didn't really like the products for her hair. Nothing about the company though.

ETA: she liked the palm tapioca but couldn't get the leave in to work and I don't think she cared for the YAM either. I watched so many vids that I could've gotten her mixed up with someone else.


----------



## Froreal3

So far my definites are Komaza and Hairveda. Between the two I've got it at a reasonable +/- 70 bucks.

Still looking into SSI and MHC... I already picked up a little Oyin and Bee Mine from Curlmart...


----------



## BranwenRosewood

My list is at $280 w/discounts and w/o shipping 

I really need to cut this list down but it's my first bf buying hair products. It's really hard deciding since I'm trying to find a liquid leave-in and a creamy l/i as a back-up for Oyin.


----------



## BranwenRosewood

I took off 2 vendors (60.75) and the things I already purchased (41.24). $180 is a bit more reasonable but spending this much money on stuff that's not from lotioncrafters or newdirectionsaromatics is really annoying.


----------



## divachyk

Beamodel, please point me to your BF list. I need to stalk your list since our hair responds similar to various products.


----------



## Ltown

Good early morning ladies!

I can't seem to get a good all night sleep lately.

Anyone bf for anything other than hair stuff?  I usually go out and buy something like clothes Fri or Sat but i only thing must needed is washer/dryer. 

Dd wants ipad thats never on sale so its a matter of getting one in stock.


Is naturelle posting a code for the sale, i don't see it on esty? 
I think i'm ready for the sales
Hv
Ssi
Naturelle
Maybe hattche


----------



## Froreal3




----------



## Lita

IDareT'sHair Brownie518 I want that blueberry co/wash..My hair/scalp has been going crazy for anything with blueberries in it..lol..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita

Beamodel What did you get from happy nappy?

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita

IDareT'sHair said:


> Brownie518
> 
> I see N'Joi is gone have a Sale FRI, SAT & MONDAY.
> 
> Girl, I'm ready to pass out.....
> 
> #toomanysalessolittletime



Brownie518 IDareT'sHair I hope she brings back the Ayurvedic hair cream..That was really nice..Little goes a long way.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita

Heritage Hydration-Shipped.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Froreal3

Can't decide whether I want to get both SSI and MHC from Hattache and forgo trying the new SSI Berrycream Frosting or just get some MHC due to 50% off. I might not get a lot of Hairveda...I realize I don't need/want a lot of Hairveda...plus her prices are reasonable enough for me to shop w/out a sale. Right now my Hairveda list has gotten smaller...

Hmmmm.....


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Babygrowth

I like hearing what Curly Girl Jess and a few others on YT have to say, but I like to hear what the folks here have to say more (re: reviews).

The Whiskey Vanilla is excellent.  The YAM got mixed reviews.  But mostly even those were decent.  

I had no interest in the other products including the Cacao Bark DC'er.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Froreal3

Girl, I know. 

 Why couldn't they be 10% like SD's! *crickets chirping over there*....

Anyway, these vendors showed they behinds this year with these huge discounts. I'm grateful. 

I just hate my stash is so huge.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Lita

I saw the Ayurvedic Butter posted now with Mustard Seed.  I think I may have x1 of those?  I need to check.

I know I have the Herbal Hair Dressing and the Green Tea (in a Jar).  

I need to use that.  It hasn't been in a jar for a minute.  SMH.  Yeah, gotta get to that.


----------



## Froreal3

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Froreal3
> 
> Girl, I know.
> 
> Why couldn't they be 10% like SD's! *crickets chirping over there*....
> 
> Anyway, these vendors showed they behinds this year with these huge discounts. I'm grateful.
> 
> I just hate my stash is so huge.




Last year was nowhere this good. Arggh! Love it though! It's my fault though because if my money was up, I'd do all three vendors! lol Now I have to pick and choose. 

So far most of my stuff is coming from Komaza (even though their discount is meh). I'm still looking between Hattache (for SSI & MHC), SSI alone, MHC alone, and Hairveda. What should I do? IDareT'sHair


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Froreal3

We can buy HV pretty much w/o a Sale. And she has Sales/Offers frequently.

 SSI would be good for me actually, but the shipping is a bit much. 

Hattache or AveYou would give you the opportunity to get a variety w/o paying a lot for shipping.


----------



## Froreal3

Ok, I might go ahead with Hattache so I can get both SSI and MHC...even though 1.I want that Buttercream Frosting and 2. MHC discount is really good. 

I don't think AveYou is having a sale.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Froreal3

I want that Berry Buttercreme too and maybe the new Blueberry Co-wash.  

I will wait though. 

I know several of them will do something for VDay or Black History Month?

And a few of them had 'slight' discounts throughout December (after BF)erplexed

_*if memory serves me right, i think that's when sd's had a little sale? sometime in december?*_


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Morning divas. My youngest was sick so I couldn't get on to chat. I think I missed a few sales as well but I am locked and loaded for BF. Like IDareT'sHair I'm not getting a lot of multiples I'm try to keep my stash small. I gave away tons of product this year to my mom, the shelter and various people at my church I don't want to have to do that again.


----------



## Beamodel

divachyk said:


> Beamodel, please point me to your BF list. I need to stalk your list since our hair responds similar to various products.



divachyk

I know our hair loves a lot of the same product. I still need to find out the porosity if my hair. I'm not getting that much this year...

Hattache
 Sitrinillah (2)
JessiCurl WDT
JessiCurl Too Shea (never tried)
SSI Coco Cream
Darcy's Coco whip (never tried)

If I bail out on Hattache I will get just (2) Sitrinillah from HV.  

KeraVada
KV Fenugreek
KV Henna (maybe, never tried)


----------



## Beamodel

Lita said:


> Beamodel What did you get from happy nappy?  Happy Hair Growing!



The pink sugar slippery DC. It will be here on Friday. Lita


----------



## Froreal3

Hattache shipping for seven things (five 8-9oz. and two 4-5oz) is $17.50.


----------



## Beamodel

Froreal3 said:


> Hattache shipping for seven things (five 8-9oz. and two 4-5oz) is $17.50.



That's why you should spend I've $65 to get the free shipping otherwise the shipping there is crazy


----------



## Froreal3

^^^Yeah, it doesn't make sense otherwise.

ETA: My subtotal was already 92 though.


----------



## BranwenRosewood

Just purchased from Shi-Naturals:

Scalp Detox
Edge Grow Formula
Shea Butter Moisturizing Lotion
Protein Balance Leave-In


----------



## Lita

*Cush Cosmetics-40% off..Nov,27th-Dec 13th..Select items.

*Gasie Body Essentials-25% off..Nov,29-Dec,2nd

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## BranwenRosewood

Obia shipped.


----------



## Lita

Blended Beauty-30% off..Nov,28-Dec 2nd..Code-cash30

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Froreal3

Curlmart shipped


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Froreal3 

Yeah, You use your 30% off Code and then get Free Shipping at $65.00. 

 That's what I plan to do.

@Beamodel Thanks again for that.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I want b.a.s.k. new Apple & Sorghum Pre-Rx that will just be offered during the Sale.

Only issue is it's 4.25 oz's for $14.00.  Still thinking on that one. 

I'll probably get it though.erplexed


----------



## BranwenRosewood

All Things O'Natural Shipped.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My Annabelle Scalp Rx's came today.  

I told ya'll Komaza is Reformulating theirs are not re-launching it until sometime in 2014.

I asked her if she had a few jars laying around I could buy and she didn't respond....

That is the only thing I really use from there.  Now I have to find a replacement.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl

Hi Ms. Curly!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Lita Brownie518

Afroveda 35% off $40.00 Code = ItsBF  $5.00 Shipping.  

Free Shipping at $65.00


----------



## Froreal3

Really disappointed about Komaza's shipping. I don't really want to spend 55 since I've already got my Hattache cart at 65 w/discounts.

Any alternatives to the Protein Strengthener? SSI's Okra is not offered at Hattache.

Beamodel IDareT'sHair Lita chebaby
curlyhersheygirl


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Froreal3

That Komaza Protein Strengthener is hard to duplicate.erplexed

 Do you have any Komaza Points stored up?


----------



## Froreal3

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Froreal3
> 
> That Komaza Protein Strengthener is hard to duplicate.erplexed
> 
> Do you have any Komaza Points stored up?



IDareT'sHair It's my HG protein now.  I might just suck it up and order. I only have 37 points which equal 1 dollar. 

ETA: I might just go ahead and just order the Protein Strengthener with First Class Parcel 2.92 shipping and use my 1 dollar Komaza points.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Froreal3

You definitely should go ahead & get it.


----------



## Lita

Froreal3 I agree with IDareT'sHair you should get it.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Lita

I do want BlueRoze Beauty


----------



## Lita

IDareT'sHair Blue Roze sale isn't that great..25% spend $50..At least 25%-30% spend $35 & up..With flat rate shipping..At least.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita

I think,I might get more happy nappy..

*Finished cooking Thanksgiving dinner & eating it too..lol..

Ready to hit pay now..Right Now..lol

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Lita said:


> I think,I might get more happy nappy..
> 
> **Finished cooking Thanksgiving dinner & eating it too..lol.*.
> 
> Ready to hit pay now..Right Now..lol
> 
> Happy Hair Growing!


 
Lita

 Seriously?.....


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Lita

Imma close out BF 2013 with:
CC's Naturals
Hattache
b.a.s.k. Beauty


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Lita

I'm disappointed in BlueRoze's BF Sale.

Anyway, you got me wanting:
HappyNappy's Crème Brulee Coffee and their Blueberry DC'er.  

May pick that up.


----------



## Lita

IDareT'sHair Yes,I'm getting some bask..Hair cream & whiskey soak..

*Yep..Dinner is done,I'm full..lol..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Lita

I want that new Apple & Sorghum Hair Pre-Rx, x1 YAM and x1 Whiskey


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Lita

Girl....You could send a little Turkey & Dressing over here.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Lita

Are you getting any KV Oil?  I see they got new bottles/labels.


----------



## Lita

Siemese Twist-29% off all orders..Nov,28th-Nov,30th..

*3-4 week shipping..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita

IDareT'sHair said:


> Lita
> 
> Are you getting any KV Oil?  I see they got new bottles/labels.



IDareT'sHair Yes,more Fennugreek oil..I want some Annabella too..

*By Friday,these folks in my house don't want to see no turkey..lol..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Lita

This has been one Crazy Black Friday....So many discounts....so little time


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Lita

I still got KV hangin' out there.  Still not sure?  Don't really need anything.


----------



## Lita

IDareT'sHair I know we need a week just to shop..lol..Full week

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Lita

A Month!

Girl...They need to run all these Sales until New Year's Eve!

12/31


----------



## Lita

I know a full month..That would be something.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Beamodel

Looking at my list... Checking it twice.... Gonna find out if I will be naughty or nice....


----------



## Lita

Beamodel said:


> Looking at my list... Checking it twice.... Gonna find out if I will be naughty or nice....



Beamodel I have removed some items from my list,cause shipping was insane..Did you eliminated any thing?

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Beamodel

Lita

Not yet. 

If I go with Hattache & KV I will spend about $94 inc shipping. 

Or go with Hairveda & KV and spend $52 inc shipping. 

I'm leaning towards Hattache though, that way I won't have to place a hair order for quite some time. Like months... 

I'm only buying staples and trying out DB Cocoa whip.


----------



## Lita

Texture Me Natural-BOGO on Thursday & 40% off on Friday..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita

Beamodel I'm weighing my options too..Especially with shipping & it's good to be able to purchase from multiple vendors on the same site.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair Hi sis. I had to log off to start prepping stuff for tomorrow. 

Here are the vendors I'll be shopping BF
HV
SSI 
LACE 

On Monday 
BASK
QB ( if the discount is nice )


----------



## Beamodel

divachyk

What are you getting for Black Friday?


----------



## Golden75

Pay nah has been hit on SSI


----------



## BranwenRosewood

Just ordered LACE

Amazon Butter
Ease Leave-In
Facial Cleanser


----------



## Froreal3

Silk Dreams Hair Care



PINK FRIDAY & SATURDAY CODES! 

Enter Code PINKFRIDAY1 for 10% off orders up to $60
Enter Code PINKFRIDAY2 for $10 off orders of $60+
FREE SHIPPING on orders of $75+ (after discounts)


----------



## divachyk

Beamodel said:


> Froreal3
> 
> I'm actually scared to list what moisturizers I have lol. Too many though and I dnt use them quick either.
> 
> I dnt mind having a good healthy stash of DC's bc I use a big glob at a time but moisturizers/leave ins are another story.



I don't move product quick either Beamodel which is why I'm going light again this BF. I went light last BF and while I'm in a better situation than last year, I still have plenty of product that hasn't moved. I have moisturizers / LIs. If I reall sit and assess what I have, I likely don't have much now that I know what my hair prefers. Back when I purchased those products, I was just hitting pay nah without understanding. 



IDareT'sHair said:


> @Froreal3
> 
> My 'current' Hattache Cart:
> 
> x1 DB Pumpkin
> x1 DB Cocoa Whip (I'll have x3) 1 over my new Limit...
> x2 SSI Riche DC'ers
> x1 MHC Buttery Soy Hair Butter *excellent* You'd love this btw.
> x1 JC Cleansing Conditioner



IDareT'sHair Beamodel, I want to try the Cocoa Whip. 



Beamodel said:


> divachyk
> 
> I know our hair loves a lot of the same product. I still need to find out the porosity if my hair. I'm not getting that much this year...
> 
> Hattache
> Sitrinillah (2)
> JessiCurl WDT
> JessiCurl Too Shea (never tried)
> SSI Coco Cream
> Darcy's Coco whip (never tried)
> 
> If I bail out on Hattache I will get just (2) Sitrinillah from HV.
> 
> KeraVada
> KV Fenugreek
> KV Henna (maybe, never tried)



Beamodel, nice list! I want:
Oyin Hair Dew -- likely won't get it because of shipping
HV SitriNillah (2)
HV Amala Cream (2)
HV Amala Deep (1) -- good alternative suggestions for a good clarifier?
DB Coco Whip (never tried) -- likely won't get it until I place aveyou order for facial (Dermalogica) products
PBN -- maybe, have 2 MM's as backups not counting the one I'm currently using.


----------



## Froreal3

Ok, here's my tentative final list:

SSI:
1x Riche Moisture Mask
1x Blueberry cowash
1x Cococream Leave in
1x Juicy Berry Buttercream Frosting

My Honey Child
1x Buttery Soy 16oz.
1x Coconut Papaya Hair Paste sample
1x Olive You Deep Conditioner 8oz.
1x Soy Hair Milk 8oz.
1x Sophia's Old Fashioned Hair Grease 4oz.

Komaza
1x Protein Strengthener 

All of this is $93 including discounts.


----------



## Froreal3

Just got My Honey Child 50% off AND free shipping.  Komaza should take note!

ETA: Just took care of SheScentIt! 

Will get my Protein Strengthener from Komaza tomorrow.


----------



## Beamodel

divachyk

I wanted to get more PBN Muru but from Hattache and it's not in stock right now. I only have one bottle but I can make it stretch bc I have so much HH leave ins.


----------



## Lita

Naturelly Amarie-30% off Black Friday only..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita

Froreal3 Nice List..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita

divachyk Darcy's Cocoa Whip is Thebomb.com..Texture so nice,creamy/Whiped..Lite & fluffy & absorbs well...It's a must have product..You can use it year round.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita

RavenSR said:


> Just ordered LACE
> 
> Amazon Butter
> Ease Leave-In
> Facial Cleanser



RavenSR Hi! Please give a review on the cleanser..I'm big on facial cleansers & skin polishers..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita

Golden75 said:


> Pay nah has been hit on SSI



Golden75 Hi! What did you get?

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Beamodel

Lita said:


> divachyk Darcy's Cocoa Whip is Thebomb.com..Texture so nice,creamy/Whiped..Lite & fluffy & absorbs well...It's a must have product..You can use it year round.  Happy Hair Growing!



Lita

How is the whip compared to the smoothing cream? My hair was kinda iffy with the smoothing one.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Happy Thanksgiving Divas. I hope everyone has a blessed day.


----------



## Lita

curlyhersheygirl Same to you & all my LHCF sisters..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Froreal3

Lita said:


> divachyk Darcy's Cocoa Whip is Thebomb.com..Texture so nice,creamy/Whiped..Lite & fluffy & absorbs well...It's a must have product..You can use it year round.
> 
> Happy Hair Growing!



I second this motion.


----------



## Lita

Beamodel said:


> Lita
> 
> How is the whip compared to the smoothing cream? My hair was kinda iffy with the smoothing one.



Beamodel Hi! The smoothing cream is one of those hit/miss products..I'm using mine up & that's it...The Cocoa Whip is awsome sauce..Yep. Kept my hair soft/moisturized & it didn't weigh my crazy combo hair down..I prefer this over the cream anytime..You can use it year round & that's a PLUS.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Froreal3

Beamodel said:


> Lita
> 
> How is the whip compared to the smoothing cream? My hair was kinda iffy with the smoothing one.



Beamodel I agree with Lita. The Smoothing Cream is nice, but I prefer the Whip's consistency. I like the Smoothing Cream's smell better...but I like stronger scents.


----------



## Golden75

Lita said:


> Golden75 Hi! What did you get?
> 
> Happy Hair Growing!



Lita -  Blueberry cowash, Avocado condish , Banana Bruelee DC (wanted to try for years, hope it does me right), riche dc, coco l.i., coconut sorbet, pumpkin defrizzer, berry frosting... i think something else but I can't remember.


----------



## Froreal3

Golden75 said:


> Lita -  Blueberry cowash, Avocado condish , Banana Bruelee DC (wanted to try for years, hope it does me right), riche dc, coco l.i., coconut sorbet, pumpkin defrizzer, berry frosting... i think something else but I can't remember.



You went in! Golden75


----------



## Lita

Froreal3 Yes,Darcy did her thing with that whip..I'm very impressed..

Golden75 Nice SSI haul..I brought the blueberry co/wash & Juicy Buttercream..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Golden75

Froreal3 said:


> You went in! Golden75



Froreal3 - i been holding off all year, so I planned to go hard.  I do blame you for an impromptu purchase  MYHC - Olive DC, So Deep DC, Type 4 cream, burdock l.i., honey love l.i.  

That's it for today.  I hope.


----------



## Froreal3

Golden75 said:


> Froreal3 - i been holding off all year, so I planned to go hard.  I do blame you for an impromptu purchase  MYHC - Olive DC, So Deep DC, Type 4 cream, burdock l.i., honey love l.i.
> 
> That's it for today.  I hope.



 I have heard good things about the Olive You DC. I want to see if anything compares to my staple/HG Silk Dreams Vanilla Silk. And I couldn't help it with that 50% off and free shipping.


----------



## Froreal3

Lita said:


> Froreal3 Yes,Darcy did her thing with that whip..I'm very impressed..
> 
> Golden75 Nice SSI haul..I brought the blueberry co/wash & Juicy Buttercream..
> 
> Happy Hair Growing!



That Juicy Berry looks really good Lita. I've been eyeing that for a minute. I don't think I will need to purchase anything else until Mother's Day.


----------



## Golden75

Froreal3 said:


> I have heard good things about the Olive You DC. I want to see if anything compares to my staple/HG Silk Dreams Vanilla Silk. And I couldn't help it with that 50% off and free shipping.



Froreal3 - yea i couldn't resist that fiddy.  I wanted to try her line since 08.


----------



## divachyk

Happy Thanksgiving to all the lovelies up in hea'. Have a blessed day! Eat good & haul hard.


----------



## divachyk

Beamodel, you have any experience with My Honey Child products?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@divachyk @Froreal3

The Sales emails are coming non-stop.

I've made up several 'new' carts:

KBN 30% & $3.00 Shipping
LACE 30% off
SSI
ButtersNBars

 Lawd! I need to take care of:

Hattache
b.a.s.k.
CC's Naturals

First, before I look at all these add-ons


----------



## divachyk

I can't keep up IDareT'sHair between hair and non-hair BF shopping, it's a bit too much. Overwhelming if I may say. Things were cool when non-BF shopping was actually done on BF. It gave me Thanksgiving to really focus on hair and BF to focus on non-hair. This Thursday non-hair sale business just complicates things.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

divachyk

It's kinda 'good' in a way, but it lets me know I 'really' don't need anything (for real).

So, I've been using plenty of restraint.  And throwing out those products a few weeks back didn't help.


----------



## Beamodel

divachyk said:


> Beamodel, you have any experience with My Honey Child products?



divachyk

No.  I thought about getting the honey hair mask but I might pass. My friend tried the olive you and she hated it. Have you tried them yet?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel

I personally didn't care for "Olive You" in smelled kind of chemical-ish.  

I do like the Honey Mask and it's fairly priced at 10 bucks.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair

Thanks girl. I might try it. I keep tweeking my Hattache list. They closed the site until launch time tonight.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Beamodel

I just got my face broke trying to get into Hattache.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair

Lol. Yea they shut it down early early this morning


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Beamodel

Did you get any PBN? I think that particular sale lasts a minute.

I'll play around 'more' with other stuff, after I get my Hattache taking care of.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair

I want to get two Muru Muru but I have a $hit load of HH moisturizers. I only have one Muru Muru and I'm just gonna try to make it stretch until HH stuff is down.

I don't go through moisturizers quick at all. I guess bc I'm relaxed and dnt need much.


----------



## Beamodel

Are you getting dnt PBN T?


----------



## divachyk

IDareT'sHair said:


> divachyk
> 
> It's kinda 'good' in a way, but it lets me know I 'really' don't need anything (for real).
> 
> So, I've been using plenty of restraint.  And throwing out those products a few weeks back didn't help.



That stings IDareT'sHair. I haven't had anything to go bad yet but that's because my silly self stuck most all products in my dorm size fridge and they are now frozen solid.  The good, things won't spoil. The bad, things may have water damage when they thaw. I've thawed several things this year and everything was ok except Bear Fruit Hair conditioners. They were very watery and liquidy....I used them anyway.



Beamodel said:


> divachyk
> 
> No.  I thought about getting the honey hair mask but I might pass. My friend tried the olive you and she hated it. Have you tried them yet?



Beamodel, good to know, will pass on Olive You. I'm thinking Honey LI, Type 4 Cream, Honey Mask (gets mixed reviews). I've read it's thin and not thick like a mask typically would be.



IDareT'sHair said:


> Beamodel
> 
> I personally didn't care for "Olive You" in smelled kind of chemical-ish.
> 
> I do like the Honey Mask and it's fairly priced at 10 bucks.



IDareT'sHair, would you repurchase the Hair Mask? I was mentioning to Bea that some says it's thin. Some reviewers hated it.



Beamodel said:


> IDareT'sHair
> 
> Thanks girl. I might try it. I keep tweeking my Hattache list. They closed the site until launch time tonight.



Beamodel, I hate that I didn't make a true cart before they closed so that I can know what I should get from there. Do they have My Honey Child?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@divachyk 

The Honey Mask is very thin. I've purchased & repurchased it numerous times. 

 I like it under the Steamer. 

I just bought x2 Jars recently during one of those CM Sales.

It's fine with me. But my hair isn't picky.

I could see how/why it could get mixed reviews.

Definitely not thick by no stretch of the imagination.

@Beamodel

I may get PBN Murumuru. I have x1 in my Stash. I also have x1 Chocolate Smoothie.

I may get x2 Murumuru. I don't think that Sale ends until December?


----------



## Lita

Brought-

SSI-
*Blueberry Co/Wash
*Juicy Berry Buttercream

Claudies-
*Khave Dc Mask
*Moisture Coffee Hair Cream

Cream & Coco
*Caramel Cream Brule Dc
*Raspberry Ganache Dc Truffles

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Lita

Are you done?

Or Just Getting Started?

I can't wait to get my Start On


----------



## MileHighDiva

IDareT'sHair what does the COCASTA SHIKAKAI HAIR OIL smell like? 

She has a green bag with the Methi Set, Hydrasilica Spray and the above oil for $30.00.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@MileHighDiva

Fruity. Deliciousness.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

MileHighDiva

Gurl....BJ know how to get dat' Monee.  #byanymeansnecessary

That's a Good Deal.


----------



## MileHighDiva

IDareT'sHair now I'm upset!  Keravada has removed the Japanese Cherry Blossom and Cotton Candy scents I was going to order my oils in.  Why are these vendors doing this to me?  Don't nobody want no sexual chocolate fragrance in their hair...that sounds like some type of naughty girl rubbing oil or something.  Now, I don't know what fragrance to get.


----------



## MileHighDiva

^^This is messing up my BF/SBS/CM easy breezy execution plan!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

MileHighDiva

Hmpf.  I wonder why they did that? 

A lot of folks are going to be disappointed/upset if their 'Scents' aren't available.

That's terrible.erplexed

I would convo them before I place my order.  And then I would list it again in the "Notes To Seller" Area.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

MileHighDiva

All these 'different' Sales Messed Up mine.  I'm trying to hold on to:
Hattache
b.a.s.k.
CC's Naturals

At least with CC's, I can place my order in a few hours and get them out the way.


----------



## MileHighDiva

I just left a message to see if I can still get those scents.  Hopefully, they reply and are accommodating.  

Sexy chocolate that doesn't even sound good...that sounds like it should be something edible...NVM  That's probably inappropriate conversation for the hair forum


----------



## IDareT'sHair

MileHighDiva

You're not the only one. 

A lot of Folks are going to be wanting "Cotton Candy" and some are gonna want JCB.

So, they need to work it out.


----------



## MileHighDiva

IDareT'sHair nobody better not change anything else up.  I can't do the 
'itis' and psycho analyze stuff I already had all mapped out at the same time.  It's hard to multi task when your suffering from the 'itis.'


----------



## IDareT'sHair

MileHighDiva

I hear ya'. 

Cause I coulda' sworn CC's started at 8 p.m.  Now it's 9 p.m.  So, I'm confused.


----------



## Beamodel

divachyk

Yes Hattache has MHC


----------



## MileHighDiva

IDareT'sHair you're going to be up all night.  I hope you ate your "Wheaties" in addition, to your T-Day fixins'


----------



## divachyk

I went ahead and hit pay nah on MHC:
Hair Mask
Honey Love 
Type 4 Creme


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@MileHighDiva

Nah..Not really:

CC's = 9 pm.
Hattache = Midnight
b.a.s.k. = Cyber Monday

So, it's not the Nail biting experiences of BF past with running the risk of Folks Selling out of Products at 12:01 a.m.

This year like never, ever before, there are SO MANY OTHER CHOICES!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@divachyk

What's Honey Love? Some kind of Gel?  Or is that the Hair Mask?


----------



## divachyk

IDareT'sHair said:


> @divachyk
> 
> What's Honey Love? Some kind of Gel?  Or is that the Hair Mask?



IDareT'sHair, it's a moisturizer. However, I consider moisturizers as products having water as the first ingredients. This one is oil based so I'm unsure why it's classified as a moisturizer. Maybe it's labeled that for its penetrating properties that I don't quite understand. For safekeeping, I will spritz with a liquid first and then use this on top.

Description:

The Honey Love Moisturizer is rich in extra virgin olive oil for the ultimate in silky smooth deep conditioned hair and a moisture-rich, healthy scalp. Use regularly to help stop breakage, split-ends, and dryness.
Prevents breakage and reduces dryness Gently softens hair
Ingredients : Olive butter, extra virgin olive oil, raw honey, fragrance, phenoxyethanol and caprylyl glycol (Optiphen®).
Directions: Shake well. Use the Honey Love Moisturizer daily or as needed. Work a small amount into hair from roots to ends. Do not rinse out. Style as usual. Store in a cool dry place.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@divachyk 

I had that in my MHC Cart at one time.  Please let me know how it is.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Placed a very 'small' Claudie order.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair Hey sis. I need to go back and see what you bought so far.
I just hit pay nah on LACE and I'm heading over to SSI


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl

I just bought some Claudie.  

I haven't really bought anything fun yet.

I had a LACE Cart, a Koils By Nature Cart and another HappyNappy Cart and backed them all out. (so far)


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair I'm just restocking not really trying anything new. Where did you get that delicious Rx treatment you listed in the oil thread?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl

 Here:

I'm addicted. It's the Scalp Treatment


http://www.etsy.com/shop/PerfectBlends


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair Those ingredients are really nice. Have you tried anything else from them?


----------



## divachyk

I will let you know IDareT'sHair. It sounds lovely.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl

A sample of the Oil. Very nice. 

I don't need any Lotions or the other stuff they have (right now).

I think @Lita is placing an order

OT: If I do come back & do a LACE Cart, I would get x3 Supreme Butters. 

 They are so nice and those Fragrances are wonderful.

 I know my 'New' Limit is x2


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl

My problem with Annabelle's Oil is that it is only 4oz and it's $15 bucks.  I've received x3 1oz samples of it.

Very nice.  Pepperminty/Tingley, Rosemary-ish


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair I don't need those either. I have so many oils and scalp butters I shouldn't even be looking at that but it has some yummy stuff in there.

I'm really bummed I forgot that butter.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl

That Supreme Butter is all that.  It really is. 

I was just thinking about going in and doing that Cart with x3 Supreme Butters (various scents)

Although it would be cheaper to get a 16oz one.

My Original LACE Cart had: x1 Bramhi DC'er & x1 16oz SB.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl

*cough* Speaking of Butters, that's all I'm getting from CC's Naturals =
x1 Hibiscus Butter
x1 Horsetail Butter
x1 Flax Seed Butter

Just All Buttered Out!


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair Butters always get me too lol.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl

Did you get any Marie Dean?

 ETA:  You got me wanting a Seaweed & Rice


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl
I just did a Cart with:
x1 Seaweed & Rice
x1 Sweet Milk

Not sure if I'll get them. 30% is tempting.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair I got stuff at her flash sale. I have another seaweed in a cart but I may not get it


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl

Yeah, I only got "Oils" during her Flash Sale. I have those x2 DC'ers sitting in a Cart, but I need to use up some DC'ers. 

And it would just be sitting while I keep trying to dig into some of this 'older' stuff....

I may be ready for that Mothers Day.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl

I don't have any problem spending on Butters/Cremes because I go through them like nobody's business....

How's your hair coming?  Still keeping it trimmed or starting to let it grow back out?


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair Yeah we can wait.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair I'm letting it grow out.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl

Not sure if you're getting any, but did you see where KV doesn't have Japanese Cherry Blossom listed?erplexed


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl

I bet it's growing out nicely. It was cute.

Did your Part ever come for your Steamer? And how is it working?


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair I can't understand why they did that. That is my favorite scent.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl  I bet it's growing out nicely. It was cute.  Did your Part ever come for your Steamer? And how is it working?



IDareT'sHair It is growing out nicely; I'm really enjoying it.

They initially sent me the wrong part so I just received the replacement this Monday.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl

I know it is.

And Cotton Candy is also very popular.  Folks ain't gone be happy.

Hope they get that Fixed before Midnight.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl

Are you or did you, get any Purabody Naturals?

 ETA:  I noticed it's on Sale until 12/28.  

 That's what everybody should do.

 I always liked that about her Sales.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair  I'm not sure, don't really need anything.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl

Me either.  But I could pick up another MuruMuru (since it's B1G1 Free).  

If I do, it will be right before the Sale ends.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyherhseygirl

How's Your Sister doing this BF? I know she got her Carts Locked & Loaded.

Our Honorary PJ Member. Tell her I said "Hey"...


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair lol I'm not sure what she's doing this year. I will tell her you said hi.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl

You know that Sista' can get her Haul On!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl

Did you pull the Trigger on SSI yet?

I wanted x2 Berry Buttercremes and the new Blueberry Cleansing Conditioner.  

But haven't/didn't get either (yet).


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair I know she can lol. I'll get a call after she's finished.

I didn't yet, trying to get what I need and not what I want lol I keep going back and forth on the quantities.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl

This has been a very 'stressful' BF on a PJ!

In years past, all we had to worry about was 'getting in where we fit in' before Folks sold outta errthang....

 My "Biggest" Problem was staying awake.

Now, there's so many discounts, so many vendors it's Nerve Wracking.

They gone make me lose my mind up in here up in here.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair That's so true. I can't keep up either and all the various start times as well, just too much.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl

We didn't use to have 'these kinda' problems'

Girl....They Brangin' it!


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair lol so true. I hope the newbies take advantage of these sales, they are awesome.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl

I know. A Newbies Dream. 

If 'our' Stash wasn't so Fat we'd be getting our Haul On!


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair Ain't that the truth. Would you believe I still have 2 16oz DB pumpkin conditioners from BF 2011. Thankfully they're still good.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl

That's the Rehab & Deep Fix that went bad. From the Flash Sale from 2011. 

I think it would been fine if I woulda' stuck it in Fridge.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair Those days we went in hard. Having stuff go bad is a bummer. We have to shop smarter.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl

Then I sold the rest of my MD Stash to *Fab* because I knew I couldn't get around to it in a reasonable time.

At least I had 'sense' enough to do that.


----------



## Lita

IDareT'sHair said:


> Lita
> 
> Are you done?
> 
> Or Just Getting Started?
> 
> I can't wait to get my Start On



IDareT'sHair Hi! You know I'm not done,yet..lol....Have a few more things to get,before I'm done..



Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Lita

I still want another HappyNappy:

Crème Brulee
Blueberry DC'er


----------



## Lita

So,CC is now 9pm..No problem..I took a nice nap so I'm up & ready.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita

IDareT'sHair said:


> Lita
> 
> I still want another HappyNappy:
> 
> Crème Brulee
> Blueberry DC'er



IDareT'sHair Me too & the oil spray..I think the 40% is early Friday..Must go back & check time sales.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Lita

I don't think I saw the Oil Spray.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Lita said:


> *So,CC is now 9pm..No problem..I took a nice nap so I'm up & ready.*
> 
> Happy Hair Growing!


 
Lita

 Yep.


----------



## Lita

IDareT'sHair I orderd my CC's..That's why I like having carts ready..Just enter code/hit pay now...

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Lita

I could not figure out where you put the Discount Code. 

You have to go all the way through the PayPal process and then it asks you for the Code.

I just checked out too. After being on the Phone with CC's. *Great Customer Service by the Way*

Hated to interrupt them on Thanksgiving.


----------



## Lita

IDareT'sHair said:


> Lita
> 
> I don't think I saw the Oil Spray.



IDareT'sHair Hi! The oil spritz is the sugar honey iced tea spray..

*CC's Naturals..You have to hit check-out,takes you to the code..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita

I have my KeraVada cart ready..Anyone getting the new conditioner?

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Lita

Brownie got that Honey Iced Tea.


----------



## Lita

Still no sign of the cotton candy scent..Come on KeraVada,what happened?

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita

Brownie518 Hi! How is the Happy Nappy honey iced tea? Thanks!

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Lita

Girl, that's just janky.  Probably their #1 Scent.  SMH


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Lita

I don't think her Tea's been delivered yet.

Sounds good though.


----------



## Beamodel

Lita said:


> Still no sign of the cotton candy scent..Come on KeraVada,what happened?  Happy Hair Growing!



I'm disappointed in this too


----------



## Lita

Naturale Grow-Code is working..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita

Beamodel said:


> I'm disappointed in this too



Beamodel Me too..You can use that scent year round..Bet it sells out fast.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Beamodel

Lita 

I'm only gonna get one oil now. Fenugreek in browine scent I guess


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Lita said:


> You can use that scent year round..*Bet it sells out fast.*
> 
> Happy Hair Growing!



Lita Beamodel

 That is No excuse.  They knew Black Friday was coming.....


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair

I'm very ticked abt it too. They messed up by deleting cotton candy


----------



## Beamodel

Lita
IDareT'sHair

Wait it's back. I just checked. Ok now I'm getting two oils


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Beamodel

Girl....That's just jive on so many levels.

ETA: I wouldn't wanna believe they woulda' tried to pull something like that.

Glad it's back.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair

I'm gonna do fenugreek in cotton candy
Henna or hibiscus in buttercream wedding


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Beamodel

WOW! They got a lot of new scents don't they? 

 I haven't looked at it (yet). I gotta take care of my Business with Hattache before I can focus on anything else.

I looked at my HV and I have x8 ACV Rinses and I have x2 VF's, so Imma pass.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair

Hattache is on PST. So it's a two hour delay for me. I will get KV then wait up for Hattache


----------



## Beamodel

Yea I see HV went live already.


----------



## Lita

Beamodel We are getting the same thing from kera..I'm glad the cotton candy is back IDareT'sHair some of the new scents look interesting..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Beamodel

PST. Lawd..that's 3 hours for me.erplexed

Yeah, I knew HV was live already. Girl, BJ know how to get dat monee.


----------



## Beamodel

Lita

My KV cart is locked and ready to press apply code lol.


----------



## Lita

All Things Natty sale starts soon..Got my cart ready with her Rhassoul Dc & Moist butter..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Beamodel  PST. Lawd..that's 3 hours for me.erplexed  Yeah, I knew HV was live already. Girl, BJ know how to get dat monee.



Yup so that means we gotta wait up for them. Ugh. IDareT'sHair


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Beamodel

Where are they located?erplexed

 ETA:  I am outdone.  This makes me wanna buy something else instead.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair said:


> Beamodel  Where are they located?



IDareT'sHair

Cali


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel

That's what I thought.


----------



## Froreal3

When will we get the code for Keraveda?


----------



## Beamodel

Froreal3 said:


> When will we get the code for Keraveda?



It's posted on their page. Blackfriday


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Beamodel

I just set my Clock. 

Ya'll know I can't stay up worth nothin'

Note to Self: Check times more closely and stay away from PST on BF.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair

Lol. I know right. I wish they would start earlier. That's the only place I'm shopping at


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel

I have an SSI Cart sitting out there.  Just in case......


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair

SSI started already right?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Beamodel

Yeah....it was up this afternoon.

 I may pick up some KBN.  30% and $3.00 Shipping.


----------



## Beamodel

Just hit pay nah oh KV oils
Fenugreek - Cotton Candy
Henna - Buttercream Wedding


----------



## Babygrowth

Beamodel said:


> Just hit pay nah oh KV oils
> Fenugreek - Cotton Candy
> Henna - Buttercream Wedding



Is there a code?


----------



## Babygrowth

Beamodel said:


> It's posted on their page. Blackfriday



Nevermind. I found it.


----------



## divachyk

Beamodel said:


> IDareT'sHair
> 
> Hattache is on PST. So it's a two hour delay for me. I will get KV then wait up for Hattache




2 hour delay for me too Beamodel....I needs to be in bed by then so I can continue getting my non-hair BF shopping on.


----------



## Lita

Natural By Design-20% off all orders,no matter how small..Code-BF2013

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Beamodel

Babygrowth said:


> Nevermind. I found it.



Babygrowth

Sorry girl I had went to target and forgot my phone at home.


----------



## Beamodel

divachyk said:


> 2 hour delay for me too Beamodel....I needs to be in bed by then so I can continue getting my non-hair BF shopping on.



divachyk

I thought I killed some time by going to Target but ummmm nope. Hour and a half to go


----------



## Babygrowth

Beamodel said:


> Babygrowth
> 
> Sorry girl I had went to target and forgot my phone at home.



No problem. I'm still deciding on which two oils to get. I think I want Fenugreek and Bhringaraj.


----------



## Beamodel

Babygrowth said:


> No problem. I'm still deciding on which two oils to get. I think I want Fenugreek and Bhringaraj.



Babygrowth

The fenugreek is nice. I love the cotton candy scent. I ordered my henna oil in buttercream wedding. I hope it smells as delicious as cotton candy does.


----------



## divachyk

Beamodel,  Time is at a stand still. I hit pay nah on HV. At this point, I'm pretty much good. I will replenish the budget and get Pura a little later. Hopefully I can remain disciplined throughout the rest of this shopping season.

HV items:
red tea shampoo bar
whipped gelly
sitrinillah (2)
amala cream rinse
shea body serum
red tea conditioner


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Man I overslept and vatka frosting is sold out


----------



## Lita

Liquid Gold-40% off all orders,Nov,29th ONLY..Code-GIVETHANKS 

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Babygrowth

I don't see any pH rinses.  going to look again.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel

Where you at?  

Whats that durn Hattache talmbout enter password to shop?  What's the PW?


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair said:


> Beamodel  Where you at?  Whats that durn Hattache talmbout enter password to shop?  What's the PW?



Lmao. I'm still waiting for the shop to open up in a few minutes. THANKYOU

IDareT'sHair  Did u get any KV oils?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

No, I know the Sale Code, when I tried to go in, it said enter Password to Shop.

Maybe I was still too early?

No, I didn't get any KV. I have a lot of KV left and some other oils. 

I bought x3 Oils from Marie Dean and x2 Jamaican Red Pimento etc.....I still have Jardin and x2 CoCasta's and about x2-3 Avosoya's.

I'm good on Oils.

Beamodel


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair

I just checked out at Hattache  it went live right before 12:01


----------



## Beamodel

Hattache

(1) SSI Coco Cream 
(2) JessiCurl WDT
(2) Hairveda Sitrinillah
(1) Darcy's Cocoa Whip


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel

Me Too:
x2 SSI Riche DC'er
x1 Jessicurl Too Shea!
x1 DB Cleansing
x1 DB Pumpkin
x1 DB Cocoa Whip
x1 MHC Buttery Soy

I think that's it!

I wanted Brown Butter Beauty's Babassbu DC'er, instead of JC Too Shea! but Brown Butter Beauty was Sold Out and I had to edit my cart.


----------



## Beamodel

I just sent Hattache a message about a swap. I was told that PBN Muru wasn't going to be in stock until mid dec. but u just checked the site and it's available for purchase now. I want to see if I can swap one of my JessiCurl DT for it. If not, no biggie.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Beamodel

Interesting. I'd like to swap that JC Too Shea! for something. 

 Girl....I was under 'pressure' when I realized my Babbasu was OOS. 

I just chose something before something else got kicked out my Cart.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair

Shoot them a message and see. I haven't heard back from them yet and I don't expect to. At least not this soon. If they don't swap it out, it's ok but I didn't even bother to look at PBN bc they told me it wasn't gonna be in stock. 

So it's their fault lol.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Beamodel

I'll just keep it. I love it anyway, but wanted that Babbasu DC'er.erplexed

 I shoulda' went in & added another MHC.

What did your Oils come up to?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel

Are you getting any b.a.s.k.?


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair

I think it was $32 with shipping. I won't be buying oils for a while. I don't really use oils to be honest but since KV stepped on the scene, I've been doing hot oil treatments lately.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair said:


> Beamodel  Are you getting any b.a.s.k.?



Nope, I got that whiskey early bc I was too impatient and still haven't tried it yet lol. I'm not too fancy about bask stuff. I do like YAM though. 

IDareT'sHair


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel

Yeah...their Oils definitely raised The Bar on Oils.  

Lightweighted Deliciousness.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Beamodel

I want to try that Apple Syrup pre-rx they have coming out just for this Holiday Season. 

 And I'll get back ups for YAM & Whiskey Vanilla.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair

I got the henna one in buttercream wedding scent. I can't wait to see how that smells. 

I kept my fenugreek the same, cotton candy. If it ain't broke, dnt try to fix it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Beamodel

That Henna Oil gets decent reviews. Can't wait to see what you think.

I really like all of the ones I bought:
Nettle
Neem
Bramhi
Fenugreek
Coffee
Hibiscus

All of them are nice


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair

It was a toss up between henna and hibiscus. But upon reading the henna description seems to fit more of what I am looking for than hibiscus. 

I don't have gray hair so I'm not worried about that.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel

I'm glad you've been enjoying HOTs with those.  

I haven't tried them that way.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel

I coulda' got the Curly Kinks DC'er (instead of JC). 

I'm still thinking about what else I shoulda'/coulda'/woulda' gotten.erplexed


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair

I emailed and facebooked Hattache. I got a Facebook reply back saying they will make the switch for me. 

Awesome customer service. She also indicated it won't ship out until Monday.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair said:


> Beamodel  I coulda' got the Curly Kinks DC'er (instead of JC).  I'm still thinking about what else I shoulda'/coulda'/woulda' gotten.erplexed



IDareT'sHair

I didn't like that DC  I had to doctor it up for it to wrk for me.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel

I guess I'll do an Oil Soak right now with some KV Neem for today's Wash.

I'll wrap it in Saran Wrap & a coupla' plastic caps and do it later on this a.m.

Will be my 1st time using KV Oil this way.  *thanks*


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel said:


> @IDareT'sHair
> 
> *I didn't like that DC I had to doctor it up for it to wrk for me*.


 
Beamodel

 I'm traumatized cause I didn't get my BBB.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair

They must have sold out if that instantly. 

Keep me posted on your oil treatment.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Beamodel

Well, Imma lay it down. You gotta get toys or anything today?


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair 

I went around 11:30 and got video games for my son. That's all he wanted was stuff like that. He is an only child, spoiled and has everything a 10 yr old can want already.   

Are you doing any non hair related shopping?


----------



## Froreal3

Beamodel said:


> IDareT'sHair
> 
> SSI started already right?





IDareT'sHair said:


> @Beamodel
> 
> Yeah....it was up this afternoon.
> 
> I may pick up some KBN.  30% and $3.00 Shipping.



Girl that thang was up since wee hours of yesterday.


----------



## Froreal3

Yay, MYHC shipped!


----------



## Froreal3

Completed my Blk Friday purchases with:

*KeraVeda: *
1x Fenugreek in Buttercream Wedding
1x Co-cleanser

*Foxy Mango:*
1x Soultanicals Knot Sauce
1x Soultanicals Marula Muru Moisture Guru
Mango Dip sample
Honey I Shrunk the Frizz Shampoo Bar sample

*Komaza:*
Protein Hair Strengthener


----------



## natura87

I havent bought anything, will do so next year. I hope Foxy Mango delivers to Korea becuase they have so many lines I want to try and it would really save on shipping if I could get it all from 1 place. I should ask.


----------



## Brownie518

Good morning, ladies!! I hope you all had a wonderful Thanksgiving. I see you've all been up shopping! If you can believe it, I wasn't!! LOL. I'm doing mine now:

*Hairveda*
pH Rinse - 4

*Shescentit*
Tahitian Vanilla leave in - 2
Juicy Berry Buttercream
*
KeraVada*
6x Amla Brahmi Fenugreek
4x Fenugreek
6x Green Tea Nettle Mix

I'm working on Silk Dreams and Claudie right now. Thats probably all I'll get...


----------



## natura87

I used Bask's Silk and Honey Latte and I forgot how good it smells in the Sweet Tea scent. I was at work smelling myself.


----------



## Froreal3

natura87 said:


> I havent bought anything, will do so next year. I hope Foxy Mango delivers to Korea becuase they have so many lines I want to try and it would really save on shipping if I could get it all from 1 place. I should ask.



natura87 Have you heard of Ebony Beauty in South Korea? They are apparently slated to sell Soultanicals.

ETA: According to Soultanicals website they do already sell the products...not "slated to."


----------



## Froreal3

Whoop! Foxy Mango has shipped! There's a slight 50 cent markup but it sure beats waiting 6 months to try my new Soultanicals stuff.


----------



## natura87

Froreal3 said:


> natural87 Have you heard of Ebony Beauty in South Korea? They are apparently slated to sell Soultanicals.



OMG!!!!!


 YAAAAAAASSSS!!!!!

*does the Brother Franklin*

http://youtu.be/8pUAnrVWUkk


----------



## Froreal3

natura87 said:


> OMG!!!!!
> 
> 
> YAAAAAAASSSS!!!!!
> 
> *does the Brother Franklin*
> 
> http://youtu.be/8pUAnrVWUkk



http://www.ebonybeautysk.com/#!online-store/c1azb/!online-store/c1azb

Here is a much better link. I will edit my first post.

natura87


----------



## natura87

OMGOMGOMGOMG

This is literally 30 minutes away from me!!!!!





Thank you!!!!!!!


----------



## Froreal3

Nice! natura87 Here is the link to their Soultanicals http://www.ebonybeautysk.com/#!online-store/c1azb/!/~/category/id=7097630&offset=0&sort=normal

I don't see the Knot Sauce, but I'm sure you can always call and find out when it will be in.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

natura87

Thanks for posting our PJ Mascot!  The one & only Brotha' Franklin

#lovehim


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Beamodel

I don't know why I thought your baby was younger than that?

Like 4,5,6

Froreal3

That's one thing I can say about MHC....Her CS is always superb.


----------



## natura87

IDareT'sHair said:


> natura87
> 
> Thanks for posting our PJ Mascot!  The one & only Brotha' Franklin
> 
> #lovehim



I felt the spirit come over me when she said I can get Soultanicals in Korea. AND only 30 minutes away!!!!

I can be a PJ in Korea!!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

natura87

And you get to get your Knot Sauce on without worrying about all that craziness.


----------



## Froreal3

^^^  I just looked at that Bro Franklin video!! WTH?


----------



## Froreal3

natura87 said:


> I felt the spirit come over me when she said I can get Soultanicals in Korea. AND only 30 minutes away!!!!
> 
> *I can be a PJ in Korea!!!*



*singing* "PJs around the world and ah ya ya ya"


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Froreal3 Beamodel natura87

Does anybody know if b.a.s.k. has a discount code or if the discount prices are going to be marked?


----------



## Froreal3

^^^ Beats me...and I was just um...perusing the b.a.s.k site.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair said:


> Froreal3 Beamodel natura87  Does anybody know if b.a.s.k. has a discount code or if the discount prices are going to be marked?



IDareT'sHair

I think it will be marked dwn if I'm not mistaken.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Froreal3 said:


> ^^^  *I just looked at that Bro Franklin video!! WTH?*



He's our PJ Mascot, given to us by one of the former LHCF U1B1 Thread Originator La Colocha. 

 #missher That was my Girl. *ace boon coon*

So, whenever you get your Haul On.....You hafta' "do the Brutha Franklin"

http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=...JnkY8QxwOmxjK-WDNSg0b0Q&bvm=bv.57155469,d.cGU


----------



## Froreal3

^^^Love him. He demonstrates exactly how I feel when I see a package in my mail box.


----------



## Froreal3

Yeah, if I ever visit or live in South Korea, I'll be shopping at Ebony Beauty. It's funny because I thought about teaching English in South Korea, but was hesitant because I was concerned I wouldn't be able to feed my pj hunger....err...I mean properly care for my natural hair. 

Review of Ebony Beauty

Oh, and I'm happy they're black. That's a plus. First I was like  Yeah Mmm hmm...what black chick they got working the register?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Froreal3

Ya'll some Global-Minded PJ's.  

13StepsAhead been all over the world too with her PJism. And then SimJam and now Natura.

I can't keep up with Ya'll.

 ETA:  It must be quite a few of 'Us' over there.


----------



## natura87

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Froreal3
> 
> Ya'll some Global-Minded PJ's.
> 
> 13StepsAhead been all over the world too with her PJism. And then SimJam and now Natura.
> 
> I can't keep up with Ya'll.
> 
> ETA:  It must be quite a few of 'Us' over there.



Young Black (mostly) Female teachers, a few army bases....there are some Black people over here.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@natura87

WOW! Is that where SimJam is? Remember she sent us that pic? 

 She looked like she was someplace like that.


----------



## Froreal3

^^^I thought SimJam was in China cuz she mentioned the internet being blocked from lots of sites.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Froreal3

Girl, all them places look alike.

Ya'll need to be staying here teaching OUR Kids how to read.

Black children are falling further & further behind.  We go to these places and then they come back and take our jobs.


----------



## natura87

IDareT'sHair said:


> @natura87
> 
> WOW! Is that where SimJam is? Remember she sent us that pic?
> 
> She looked like she was someplace like that.





Froreal3 said:


> ^^^I thought SimJam was in China cuz she mentioned the internet being blocked from lots of sites.



Yeah. I think SimJam is in China and I am in South Korea about 2 hours south of the DMZ with North Korea. I've had an interesting time so far. I can get sooooo many beauty products for so cheap...I already have a little stash and I've spent less than 10 dollars. They love to give out free stuff.


----------



## natura87

IDareT'sHair said:


> Froreal3
> 
> Girl, all them places look alike.
> 
> Ya'll need to be staying here teaching OUR Kids how to read.
> 
> Black children are falling further & further behind.  We go to these places and then they come back and take our jobs.



Let a sista pay off her loans first. And in 2 years instead of 30.


----------



## Froreal3

^^^ Truthat!


----------



## MileHighDiva

Did any of you Lovely Ladies successfully use the ******LHCF code on top of the the BF code with KeraVada?  If so, what steps did you take?  Supposedly, you're suppose to be able to use both, but I can't figure it out.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

natura87

Yeah, you need to get that taken care of.  Just don't forget about 'our' poor kids.  #sad 

MileHighDiva

If you figure it out, report back.  I know Beamodel bought some last night. (I didn't buy any). 

I don't think she was able to use the LHCF Discount (based on dollars spent).  It didn't appear she used that Additional % off and she didn't mention using it.


----------



## Froreal3

*My total Blk Friday haul.* I'm done...really done. I used Paypal Bill Me Later on the Hairitage stuff.

*Curlmart:*
1 8oz. Bee Mine Luscious Balanced Cream Moisturizer
1 16 oz. Oyin Hair Dew

*Komaza:*
1 8oz. Protein Strengthener

*Keraveda Etsy*
1 8oz. Fenugreek oil in Buttercream Wedding scent
1 8oz. Co-cleanser

*Foxy Mango*
1 8oz. Knot Sauce
1 8oz. Marula Muru Moisture Guru
1 sample of Mango Dip Detangling Slip (free)
1 sample of Honey I Shrunk the Frizz Shampoo Bar (free)

*SheScentIt*
1 Juicy Berry Buttercream Frosting
1 Blueberry Co-wash Cleansing Conditioner
1 Cococream Leave In
1 Riche Moisture Mash

*My Honey Child*
1 16oz. Buttery Soy
1 8oz. Olive You DC
1 8oz. Soy Hair Milk
1 4oz. Sophia's Old Fashioned Hair Grease
1 2oz. Coconut Papaya Hair Paste DC[/QUOTE]

*Hairitage:*
1 Jar of Joe (4oz)
2 Mango Colada Leave In (8oz)
2 Mango Cloud 
1 Tutti Frutti Huney Butter Cream 
1 Carrot Cake Icing

I didn't know that our code was working on top of the 35% off. I'm willing to wait over a month for the HH since I'll have my other goodies to play with.


----------



## Beamodel

MileHighDiva said:


> Did any of you Lovely Ladies successfully use the ******LHCF code on top of the the BF code with KeraVada?  If so, what steps did you take?  Supposedly, you're suppose to be able to use both, but I can't figure it out.



No the prices were not premarked so I was only able to use one code. The 40% off code

MileHighDiva


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Froreal3

You got me wanting to make a MHC Cart.  (Just for fun).

Nice BF Haul Sis.  You did real good.

Very Nice.


----------



## Beamodel

Froreal3

I had posted in the HH tread that we could use our LHCF code at HH bc her prices were premarked. Yup...


----------



## Froreal3

Beamodel said:


> Froreal3
> 
> I had posted in the HH tread that we could use our LHCF code at HH bc her prices were premarked. Yup...



Beamodel Yeah I saw that later. Somehow I missed that post. Nobody can beat 55% off. I got over 100 bucks worth of stuff for 60 including shipping. Sweet. I don't care if she takes two months.

ETA: It's crazy because had it not been for her website ackin up and her having to go in and put in the prices manually, we wouldn't have been able to use our code, I'm sure of it.


----------



## Froreal3

MileHighDiva said:


> Did any of you Lovely Ladies successfully use the ******LHCF code on top of the the BF code with KeraVada?  If so, what steps did you take?  Supposedly, you're suppose to be able to use both, but I can't figure it out.



Nope, I wasn't able to. They automatically removed the LHCF code I already had in my cart. Said code is "invalid" or something.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Was able to pick up: 

x1 BBB  Babbasu DC'er (via ETSY).  Will try to sell my JC Too Shea! when it arrives.


----------



## MileHighDiva

FroReal do you have a Komaza referral code, before I check out?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Froreal3 Beamodel

x2 New Hairitage Hydrations Items for me = Big City Punch & Liquid Cake Batter (I hope I love them).

I started to get the Carmel Frappe, but decided not to. erplexed

pssst.....And ya'll know when I started out I only had: Sprout & Jar of Joe in my Cart.....


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel

I messed that one up.  I used LHCF Code instead of that other one.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair

I wouldn't worry too much about it. I'm worried that she might invoice some folks that use the 35% on top of the reduction. 

If I'm not mistaken, Froreal3 purchased something and it rung up to zero a few months ago. Then she came back and invoiced her for it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel

Well, at least I got the twunny. 

How do you like Big City Punch and Liquid Cake Batter?


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair

I like big city. I dilute it with a lil water bc it isn't liquidly like water. It's slightly thicker. I just used up a bottle and took another one out if the fridge. 

Cake batter is nice but I'm not sure if I will repurchase. I think I prefer SCM and PLB. I will always buy them over and over.  

Expressoself I will not repurchase but I do prefer it as a sealer instead of a moisturizer.


----------



## SimJam

@IDareT'sHair @Froreal3 LOL I was in China for about 5 weeks for work ... not teaching english though .... coastal zone managment course.

but I was thinking of going to either Japan, SKorea or China to teach english ... think I may be too old now that Im pushing 40  

Im tired of my job only perk is the health and travel benefits. i work with some whack assk people.

case in point they just decorated the branch and stopped at the door to my office  ... so I decorated my own office in my own colour scheme


----------



## Froreal3

IDareT'sHair said:


> Beamodel
> 
> I messed that one up.  I used LHCF Code instead of that other one.



What do you mean IDareT'sHair? The twenty percent off is on top of the already 35% discounted prices. So you got 55% off all together.


----------



## Beamodel

Froreal3 said:


> What do you mean IDareT'sHair? The twenty percent off is on top of the already 35% discounted prices. So you got 55% off all together.



Froreal3 

The 35% off code is working now too. Even though the prices are already dropped by 35%


----------



## SimJam

BTW I didnt buy even one hair product for BF.
only bought a TV at best buy


----------



## Froreal3

Beamodel said:


> IDareT'sHair
> 
> I wouldn't worry too much about it. *I'm worried that she might invoice some folks that use the 35% on top of the reduction*.
> 
> If I'm not mistaken, Froreal3 purchased something and it rung up to zero a few months ago. Then she came back and invoiced her for it.




Really? *scrunches face* That'd be kinda whack. I'd go ahead and pay her though. 

Beamodel She said she would invoice me for it, but she never did because there was something wrong with my subsequent order.


----------



## Beamodel

HH might have too many orders to do that though. Invoice folks again.


----------



## Froreal3

Beamodel said:


> Froreal3
> 
> The 35% off code is working now too. Even though the prices are already dropped by 35%



Oh shucks. Her thing is all jacked up. BTW, how'd you find out?


----------



## Beamodel

Froreal3 said:


> Oh shucks. Her thing is all jacked up. BTW, how'd you find out?



Someone posted it in the HH thread


----------



## Froreal3

^^^Yeah I saw.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Froreal3

Girl, I was talmbout that other 35% although I feel bad for her with that additional 35% hanging out there. 

So a lot of folks are getting 70% off.

That's too bad since she is a Homebased small business.  Somebody should tell her so she can catch that.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My Shea Moisture Purification Hair Mask arrived today.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair said:


> Froreal3  Girl, I was talmbout that other 35% although I feel bad for her with that additional 35% hanging out there.   So a lot of folks are getting 70% off.  That's too bad since she is a Homebased small business.  Somebody should tell her so she can catch that.



Froreal3 
IDareT'sHair

just read all if the hoopla in the HH thread. I figured she wasn't trying to give discount, on top of discount. Devon abt to cancel orders in folks. I didn't order anything though. I'm super stocked.


----------



## prettyinpurple

chebaby said:


> i have no idea. i saw it on instagram. they are supposed to be coming to target some time in the spring. the first thing i thought when i read it was "i wonder if they will change the formula". but i dont know.





MileHighDiva said:


> I'm so excited!  Spring 2014, so I'll still need to re-up soon.



I'm late, I just read that Oyin will appear in Target in Spring 2014.

However some products are available in local Whole Foods in the DMV.  They are the same products as the site, so hopefully nothing changes with Target either.  I like seeing the products on the ground b/c I need to test their fragrances, they are so strong to me!

I need these lines to start appearing at bed bath and beyond like the Curls line. Then I can use my coupons


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel

Lemme run on over there & take a peek.


----------



## SimJam

Im right behind ya


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel Froreal3

Are you Ladies done BF Shopping?


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair said:


> Beamodel Froreal3  Are you Ladies done BF Shopping?



IDareT'sHair

I'm in the mall now. I just got caught up on tht HH thread. Sigh***


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel

I got a "Ship" Notice from Hattache


----------



## Froreal3

IDareT'sHair said:


> Beamodel Froreal3
> 
> Are you Ladies done BF Shopping?



Absolutely. That HH fiasco tired me out! 
Nah, I was done anyway. My husband is gonna be like  when the boxes start rolling in.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair said:


> Beamodel  I got a "Ship" Notice from Hattache



IDareT'sHair

Really?? I didn't. She told me mines wasn't gonna ship out until Monday. I ordered at 12:05 too.


----------



## Beamodel

Froreal3 said:


> Absolutely. That HH fiasco tired me out!  Nah, I was done anyway. My husband is gonna be like  when the boxes start rolling in.



Froreal3

Yea I'm done with the convo abt it.


----------



## Froreal3

Same here...moving on!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel Froreal3  I'm stayin' out of there.

Yeah Bea, I got a Tracking # and everything for Hattache.  Maybe all my stuff was in Stock.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair said:


> Beamodel Froreal3  I'm stayin' out of there.  Yeah Bea, I got a Tracking # and everything for Hattache.  Maybe all my stuff was in Stock.



IDareT'sHair

Prob so. Oh but wait, I did do a swap so that might be holding mines up too


----------



## Froreal3

^^^I'mma just have to stay my butt in the PJ Haven. Had I done that I woulda never known about that discount.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Froreal3

Um..Yeah.....

That's why I stay outta 3/4ths of this stuff.  Folks done got full of Turkey & Dressing, been around Family and ready to get their  on


----------



## Brownie518

Hey ya'll...my HH came today!! And my Happy Nappy Honey.

IDareT'sHair thanks, girl!!!!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

Great! Did you smell it? I think you will love it.

Girl, did you get any Hairitage?  Things are blowing up over there in that Thread.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair

Not yet, I'm so congested right now. 
I didn't order any Hh, though. Im good right now


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

Imma go check my Mail and see if my HappyNappyBabyDaddy came today.

My Shea Moisture did and some Satin Caps I got from Walgreen's.

Froreal3

I might buy something else.  Not sure what yet though?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518  Gurl. Some 'messed' jumped off with Hairitage.  

She had all these Codes floating around out there and some folks got 70% off on their stuff. *go over there*

I thought we could use LHCF20 so I got 55% off mine.  

I told her if I was 'in error' please invoice me for the difference or cancel me out and I'll just re-order.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair

Yeah i saw that...ugly. i hope that all works out...


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> Brownie518
> 
> Imma go check my Mail and see if my HappyNappyBabyDaddy came today.
> 
> My Shea Moisture did and some Satin Caps I got from Walgreen's.
> 
> Froreal3
> 
> I might buy something else.  Not sure what yet though?



I still need to get my SD...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

About to finish up a HV Rinse (have x8 back ups). 

Also, used up Claudie's Renew Protein. 

I thought I had a back-up, but I don't. I checked my Stash last night (after I had ordered).erplexed 


And didn't order any. I am really kicking myself for that.  

I like to keep a Jar on Hand and I hate to ask her to Invoice me for a jar.


----------



## Froreal3

^^ Brownie518 I bought a bunch of other DCs. I want to see if any can out perform my HG SDVS.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

I don't even think about SD's much any more. 

I just can't with that 10%.

I'd probably do 15% though.


----------



## Lita

Brownie518 My heritage & happy nappy came too..Bout to order another hibiscus dc..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Brownie518

Froreal3 said:


> ^^ Brownie518 I bought a bunch of other DCs. I want to see if any can out perform my HG SDVS.



Im going to just get more SD Razz. That is my joint right now.  maybe 2 VS, too


----------



## Brownie518

Lita said:


> Brownie518 My heritage & happy nappy came too..Bout to order another hibiscus dc..
> 
> Happy Hair Growing!


Lita i can't wait to try it!


----------



## Lita

Brownie518 How is the texture & scent of happy nappy iced tea spray? Thank You!

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita

Wow! That's messed up with heritage..Wow..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Brownie518

Lita

I didn't open it yet. I'll be diggin in to all my stuff in a few though. I'll let you know!


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> Brownie518
> 
> I don't even think about SD's much any more.
> 
> I just can't with that 10%.
> 
> I'd probably do 15% though.


 i know you don't 
That DC is doing me right!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Lita Brownie518

My Carol's Daughter Cleansing Conditioner came (thanks again Ms. B)
My HappyNappy Hibiscus (smells delicious) Lita might place another order

And some Shower Gel I got from B&BWs


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *i know you don't *
> That DC is doing me right!


 
Brownie518

 And I actually like it.  Just not the stingy-ness. 

 I still have quite a few things left

 Destination Hydration
 VS 
 Shea What Deux
 Coconut Raspberry
 either Mocha Silk or Chocolate Bling


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Lawd divas I'm finally home. I think I got most of the stuff the kids requested I need to look over their lists. It was too cold to be out there but I made it.

I got my HV and SSI orders done so I'm waiting to see what BASK & QB offer on Monday.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair
Awe man, in not home yet to look at or smell my happy nappy honey. I'm still in the mall lol


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl Hey Ms. Curl!  It's freezin' here too.

I already got a Ship Notice on my Hattache! And Tracking #


----------



## Lita

I was up at 3:00am,ordering from Hattache..Glad I got it in early..lol..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Brownie518

Lita

The Tea is a watery oil.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Lita

I set my Clock and was up about 2:40-ish. My clock was set for 3:00 a.m.

Waiting On:
Claudie
CC's Naturals
Hattache
Brown Butter Beauty
Hairitage?


----------



## Beamodel

Lita said:


> I was up at 3:00am,ordering from Hattache..Glad I got it in early..lol..  Happy Hair Growing!



Lita
Me too. I ordered right when the site went live but I didn't get a ship notice yet.


----------



## MileHighDiva

I finally ordered 

Keravada:
1 8oz bhringraj in Japanese Cherry Blossom
1 8oz fenugreek in Cotton Candy

I was unable to stack the discounts


----------



## Lita

Ordered-

CC's Naturals
*Hibiscus Whipped Butter
*Hibiscus Flaxseed/gel
*Coconut Whipped Fluff

KeraVada 
*Fennugreek 'warm Vannila 1x back-up
*10x Deep con

Hattache 
*Darcys-Eucalptus scalp Butter 1x back-up
*Afroveda-Ashili Amala Con 1x back-up
*Afroveda-Miss Bhree Hydrating Cream


MHB
*Alikay Naturals-Co/Wash me
*Alikay Naturals-Hydrating Curl lotion


Natty
*Rhassoul & Cupuacu cinnamon/honey Dc mask


Texture Me Natural
*Amala & Avacodo Caramel leave-in
*Moisture Therapy sweet orange con


Annabelle's
*Tangerine & Walnut con
*Chocolate Mouss Intense Mask
*Coco & Avacodo Hair Lotion

Happy Nappy
*Iced Tea Spritz
*Pink Hibiscus Mask 1x back-up

Loreal 
*Hyaluronic Moisture RushHair Mask 1x back-up
*Hyaluronic Moisture Hair Con 1x back-up


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Lita
> 
> I set my Clock and was up about 2:40-ish. My clock was set for 3:00 a.m.
> 
> Waiting On:
> Claudie
> CC's Naturals
> Hattache
> Brown Butter Beauty
> Hairitage?


 
Lita  FYI

 Getting ready to check out with HappyNappyHoney:
 x1 Pink Hibiscus
 x1 Blueberry
 x1 Coffee Caramel Hair Crème

 Trying to talk myself out of it.erplexed


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair said:


> Lita  FYI  Getting ready to check out with HappyNappyHoney: x1 Pink Hibiscus x1 Blueberry x1 Coffee Caramel Hair Crème  Trying to talk myself out of it.erplexed



IDareT'sHair

How long is their sale and how much is the discount


----------



## IDareT'sHair

MileHighDiva said:


> *I was unable to stack the discounts*


 
MileHighDiva

 Girl. Please. You need to Hold that down.....


----------



## Lita

Brownie518 said:


> Lita
> 
> The Tea is a watery oil.



Brownie518 Thank you..Just ordered...

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel

Not sure.erplexed  

The Prices are already marked.  Flat Rate Shipping $4.95


----------



## Lita

Beamodel Happy Nappy 30-40% off selected items..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair
Lita

Thx. Let me go and look at them again.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Beamodel @Lita

I wish I knew how much b.a.s.k was going to be?


----------



## Beamodel

Beamodel said:


> IDareT'sHair Lita  Thx. Let me go and look at them again.



IDareT'sHair

I think I'm good with HNH. I will look at my DC whenever I make it home.


----------



## Brownie518

Is bask 25?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

The Discounts will be 25% - 40% but she doesn't say on what?erplexed


----------



## Lita

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Beamodel @Lita
> 
> I wish I knew how much b.a.s.k was going to be?



IDareT'sHair Beamodel Me too..This is the last item on my list.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Lita

It's keeping me from buying some other things.  

And the Sales will be over (probably) before I find out.


----------



## Lita

IDareT'sHair said:


> Lita
> 
> It's keeping me from buying some other things.
> 
> And the Sales will be over (probably) before I find out.



IDareT'sHair Texture Me Natural had a nice 40% off flat rate shipping..I was glad about that,because her shipping is normally $8..

*I hope Blue Roze has a better sale during Christmas..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Lita

I'm sure BlueRoze didn't get no Love.  That Sale was Horrible.

From CC's I got:
x1 Hibiscus Butter
x1 Horsetail Butter
x1 Flax Seed Butter

I wanted the Rice Lotion, but I don't use many Lotions in the Winter.  I'll keep it in mind for Spring (for sure).


----------



## Lita

IDareT'sHair Nope,I didn't see anyone mention Blue Roze..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair Lita

I'm home. Looked at my happy nappy. Soooo there is no water in this DC? Only butters and oils?


----------



## Lita

CC's Naturals-Shipped

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Why is BNB's shipping so high? She lost a big order from me. I can't do ridiculous shipping like that especially when you have flat rate boxes.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel 

I just smelled it and stuck it in the Fridge.  Didn't read it or nothing. DUH......

divachyk 

JCP has Mizani Night-time on Sale 50% off (And the other Salon Brands they carry).  SPREE10 for 10% off $50.00.


----------



## chebaby

chello ladies:Wave:
happy belated turkey day lol

i havent purchased anything yet. i want that durn cj rehab but all the strawberry is gone


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *Why is BNB's shipping so high? She lost a big order from me. I can't do ridiculous shipping like that especially when you have flat rate boxes.*


 
curlyhersheygirl

 I talked to her about that for Years. *Ridiculous*  

 She has this "Extra Conditioning" Hair Butter that I love, love, love.

 And I love the "Grow My Hair" Butter too.

 BUT THE SHIPPING IS MORE THAN THE PRODUCT!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

Um...Yeah.......

You sure did wait a long time.  Girl, BF is Ova'

You shoulda' jumped on that when that sale 1st started.

You'll have to get the other one.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Lita said:


> *Nope,I didn't see anyone mention Blue Roze..*
> 
> Happy Hair Growing!




Lita

 Hmpf.  She coulda' kept that.


----------



## Babygrowth

IDareT'sHair said:


> Brownie518
> 
> The Discounts will be 25% - 40% but she doesn't say on what?erplexed



I'm hoping that whiskey is 40%. I want a couple


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair I had over $150 worth of stuff and the shipping was over $25; she's crazy.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Um...Yeah.......
> 
> You sure did wait a long time.* Girl, BF is Ova'*
> 
> You shoulda' jumped on that when that sale 1st started.
> 
> You'll have to get the other one.


  only in hair world is BF over before friday ends the funny thing is i had it in my cart yesterday and was like "i can wait" im getting slow in my old hair age.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl

Curly, I pleaded with her to go to Flat Rate Shipping or something.

@chebaby

Girl, we been done. And you just now gettin' started.....

 KBN had 30% off $30 and $3.00 Shipping....


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Babygrowth

I bet the bath/body stuff will be 40% and the 'good' stuff will only be 25%. 

I shouldn't say the body stuff isn't 'good', it's just not what I'm personally looking for


----------



## Lita

Beamodel said:


> IDareT'sHair Lita
> 
> I'm home. Looked at my happy nappy. Soooo there is no water in this DC? Only butters and oils?



Beamodel Hi! Butters,oil's & honey..But,it feels very wet..I already put some on my ends,removed some snags I had.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita

Sage-Sale has started 25%..Code-BLACK13

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita

I wish BASK would hurry up..This is crazy..Want to get it out of the way.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Babygrowth

IDareT'sHair said:


> Babygrowth
> 
> I bet the bath/body stuff will be 40% and the 'good' stuff will only be 25%.
> 
> I shouldn't say the body stuff isn't 'good', it's just not what I'm personally looking for



I know right!  I am grabbing a sugar scrub tho!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Lita said:


> *Sage-Sale has started 25%..Code-BLACK13*
> 
> Happy Hair Growing!


 
chebaby

 You betta' get on it Gurl 

 Here you go One.


----------



## Beamodel

Lita

Thanks. I will try it soon, hopefully. I pulled out my bee mine DC (sample) to use for next wash.


----------



## Froreal3

Lita said:


> I wish BASK would hurry up..This is crazy..Want to get it out of the way.
> 
> Happy Hair Growing!



That is just too much! When are they supposed to open up or whatever?


----------



## Lita

Froreal3 I think BASK is going to start on cyber Monday..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita

Annabella~Perfect Blends 'etsy' 40% ends Nov,30th..Code-BLKFRY14

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Froreal3

I think it's 2nd - 4th.

All it's doing is either messing me up or keeping me from buying some more things before the biggest Sales Days end.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Lita

Did you check BFH?  I need to run out there.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> You betta' get on it Gurl
> 
> *Here you go One.*


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Lita

I didn't see any Sales info from BFH?erplexed

chebaby

Girl, I was up at 3 a.m.  Remember those days?


----------



## divachyk

curlyhersheygirl said:


> Why is BNB's shipping so high? She lost a big order from me. I can't do ridiculous shipping like that especially when you have flat rate boxes.



curlyhersheygirl, that sucks because I was just about to make a cart.



IDareT'sHair said:


> Beamodel  I just smelled it and stuck it in the Fridge.  Didn't read it or nothing. DUH...... divachyk  JCP has Mizani Night-time on Sale 50% off (And the other Salon Brands they carry).  SPREE10 for 10% off $50.00.


Thanks IDareT'sHair


----------



## chebaby

ok so i just got KBN shea aloe conditioner and leave in and CR milk from sage. still thinking about the cj rehab. i really want it. i actually need it, my hair is useless without it but i dont wanna smell like coconuts, i wanna smell like strawberries


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Lita
> 
> I didn't see any Sales info from BFH?erplexed
> 
> @chebaby
> 
> Girl, I was up at 3 a.m. Remember those days?


 i was up with my carts too lol. next thing i know i was waking up at 1pm dont know when i fell asleep lol.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@chebaby

You better go on and get the Coconut. 

 Or get it from AveYou using FIVE and paying a dolla' for Shipping. You can get your Strawberry that way.

@divachyk

Yeah, my Hair Craves that stuff post relaxer. I've seen a _marked_ difference in that shedding I was having since I recently pulled it out.

Glad I saw that, because I was on my last Jar. And $6.50 a jar is great. I've been paying at least $12.00erplexed


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@divachyk

I started to 'load' up on Mizani & Design Essentials, 

 But I knew I needed to read up on all of it, because I don't use it..

 So, I just bought what I know I use.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> You better go on and get the Coconut.
> 
> Or get it from AveYou using FIVE and paying a dolla' for Shipping. You can get your Strawberry that way.
> 
> @divachyk
> 
> Yeah, my Hair Craves that stuff post relaxer. I've seen a _marked_ difference in that shedding I was having since I recently pulled it out.
> 
> Glad I saw that, because I was on my last Jar. And $6.50 a jar is great. I've been paying at least $12.00erplexed


 i was thinking of doing that. just getting several jars instead of the bottle. but i make myself believe i get more in the bottle than the jar


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@chebaby

Girl, Just gone and get the Coconut. 

 Then during Mother's Day, you can reup on the Strawberry.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Girl, Just gone and get the Coconut.
> 
> Then during Mother's Day, you can reup on the Strawberry.


 you tempt me lol. i might, i want that damn strawberry


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

It's really okay Che.  You can let it go now. 

The Coconut will work just as good.


----------



## natura87

IDareT'sHair said:


> natura87
> 
> Yeah, you need to get that taken care of.  Just don't forget about 'our' poor kids.  #sad
> 
> MileHighDiva
> 
> If you figure it out, report back.  I know Beamodel bought some last night. (I didn't buy any).
> 
> I don't think she was able to use the LHCF Discount (based on dollars spent).  It didn't appear she used that Additional % off and she didn't mention using it.




In the US I've only taught inner city kids, thats all I want to teach. I wouldnt be able to "stand" teaching suburban/upper middle class kids.Couldnt do it. So in a few years I will go back, either get my masters here or in the US and start teaching in an inner city school.


----------



## divachyk

IDareT'sHair, That's an excellent deal. I only use a pea size so mine lasts a long time. I glob all other products on though. Glad your hair is feeling/doing better.


----------



## Lita

IDareT'sHair BFH didn't have a sale..I checked..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita

Hattache-Shipped

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Beamodel

Lita said:


> Hattache-Shipped  Happy Hair Growing!



Awe man, I wonder what's holding mines up.... I had to have ordered something that wasn't in stock (prob tht Muru Muru milk). Oh well 

Lita IDareT'sHair


----------



## Lita

Beamodel Maybe you'll get a shipping notice later today.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Beamodel

Lita 

I spoke too soon. I got a notice. I was one of the first ppl to order though.


----------



## natura87

Imma need AveYou to have some of those Groupon things again.


----------



## Froreal3

*Blk  Friday Shipping Update:* I will received both My Honey Child and Foxy Mango (Soultanicals) on Monday. That is incredibly fast shipping from both vendors. I am impressed and will order from them both again.

Curlmart shipping is decent...not overwhelmingly great though. I ordered on November 23rd and will receive the products on the December 4th according to UPS tracking.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Froreal3

When I was Hard -Haulin' MHC I could never really complain about shipping costs cause she would have the stuff you ya' in 2 no more than 3 days after ordering.

And her CS was/is always on point.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

natura87 said:


> *Imma need AveYou to have some of those Groupon things again.*


 
natura87

 Wouldn't that be Great?


----------



## Beamodel

Used up HH Big City Punch - 3 back ups

Doing a henna treatment right now with fenugreek tea as my liquid. 

After I will use the mucilage from the tea bags and mix it with my bee mine for a DC.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel

I need to go peek into that Hairitage Thread right quick.

*wish i had a package coming today...but i'm sure i won't*


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair

I just did, it's still the same but everyone has valid points.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair

Btw Harrache said all orders will ship on Monday. They just printed the labels and will double check everything (including swaps) before it leaves their location on Monday. 

Did you ever ask them to swap your too Shea out for you? 

I got my ship notice last night.


----------



## Froreal3

IDareT'sHair said:


> Froreal3
> 
> When I was Hard -Haulin' MHC I could never really complain about shipping costs cause she would have the stuff you ya' in 2 no more than 3 days after ordering.
> 
> And her CS was/is always on point.



Hmmm, if I like her stuff I may just go ahead and haul hard when sales come because this stuff isn't cheap.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel

No I didn't.  I'll just put it on the Exchange Forum (or keep it).  

I love Too Shea! but wish I would have chosen something else. 

I was under the gun because 'stuff' kept getting taken out of my Cart and I wanted to make that Free Ship.

I wonder if I still could????:scratchch  What do you think?


----------



## Froreal3

^^ I hate that pressured feeling during Blk Friday hair hauling. 

I would still ask before they actually start shipping stuff. IDareT'sHair.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Froreal3

Extremely easy to deal with CS-wise.  

And I can be a High Maintenance Hauler & a little 'Extra'....


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair

I would send a message. Last night when I got that ship notice I messaged them again and that's when they told me they only printed labels and will do last minute swaps before it goes on on Monday.


----------



## Beamodel

I've never tried any MHC products. Maybe i should have gotten something yesterday. Oh well. I guess I might try it at some point next year


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Froreal3

Girl, I was all ready to rock & roll. 

 I got to the last step and something I had in my Cart was already OOS, so I had to make a decision of a substitution and I didn't see anything that would take me right to that "Free Ship" so I just kinda threw that in there.

I like it, but Curls Coconut Sublime and several others (I already have) work just as well or very similar.

I may keep it, but when I purchase this, I only like to purchase it in a Liter. 

8ozs ain't nothing for a R/O.


----------



## Froreal3

^^I know right. I don't even really use rinse outs. I have a huge bottle of Suave Professionals just chillin. I may donate that to a shelter or something.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Froreal3

Too Shea! is/was one of my Top Cowash Conditioners.  But Girl, I can't do nothing with no 8oz's.

I need at least 12oz's or 16.  That's why BJ stays at my top, because she has just what I need 16oz's. (For Cheap). *stans for hv*

Beamodel

I asked to switch it out for some AV Ginseng & Moringa Detangler.  Exact same price/Even Exchange.  (We'll see).


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair

Good, keep us posted. I'm sure they will accommodate your request.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel

You done?  No b.a.s.k?  

I still want to buy something?????


----------



## natura87

IDareT'sHair said:


> natura87
> 
> Wouldn't that be Great?



I want to get some CJ but I dont want to pay full price.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair said:


> Beamodel  You done?  No b.a.s.k?  I still want to buy something?????



IDareT'sHair

Nah, I'm gonna pass on BASK. I really just wanted Sitrinillah without the extensive wait and I got that from Hattache, so I'm good. I purchased the whiskey ahead if time but I haven't used it yet.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@natura87

If you were 'here' I'd let you dig into my remaining CJ Stash for a decent price.erplexed


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair 

I might order another whiskey. I dnt know yet

ETA: I brought another on from sage. 25% off which covered the shipping


----------



## Froreal3

Next Blk Friday I will try b.a.s.k Yall keep raving.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel

I thought you wanted to try it 1st? (Before purchasing another one)

Froreal3

You should. 

I wish I woulda' gotten to the YAM before this Sale though.  

But I didn't want anything else open.


----------



## natura87

IDareT'sHair said:


> @natura87
> 
> If you were 'here' I'd let you dig into my remaining CJ Stash for a decent price.erplexed



*sings "When Dove's Cry" offkey *


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair

I did but if I don't like it, I will sell it. I'm sure I wouldn't have any problems


----------



## Froreal3

IDareT'sHair said:


> Beamodel
> 
> I thought you wanted to try it 1st? (Before purchasing another one)
> 
> Froreal3
> 
> You should.
> 
> I wish I woulda' gotten to the YAM before this Sale though.
> 
> But I didn't want anything else open.



And I will. I wanna try the Palm Tapioca butter. You know I love the butters. The reviews look great. Been looking at them since Etsy. My thing is that they're so expensive.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Beamodel

You won't. Not at all

@Froreal3

They Are expensive. (I only buy during a Sale) 

Some of the Hair Lotions reviews etc...were just kinda meh.  

The Bath & Body Stuff gets great reviews though.

The Cacao Bark DC'er also got mixed reviews. Seems like YAM & Whiskey reviews have been very consistent.


----------



## Beamodel

Froreal3 IDareT'sHair


I'm not gonna lie, I'm not a fan if BASK. Their stuff is ok to me. I do like the YAM though. But the chocolate DC was ok, the latte was meh for my hair. I do like the seven fold butter. The coffee pomade thingy was ok. I sold all my stuff except for the YAM


----------



## Beamodel

I'm glad I grabbed that whiskey, Sage is sold out if it now.


----------



## Froreal3

^^^Um, with that price point, I'mma need their stuff to be phenomenal! I guess they know somebody will buy regardless. Beamodel


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel said:


> *I'm not gonna lie, I'm not a fan if BASK. Their stuff is ok to me. I do like the YAM though. But the chocolate DC was ok, the latte was meh for my hair. I do like the seven fold butter. The coffee pomade thingy was ok. I sold all my stuff except for the YAM*



@Beamodel Froreal3

This seems to be the General Consensus. 

When it first launched, I wanted everything....but then _the not so great reviews_ on most of the items started and that 'nixed' my dreams.


----------



## Froreal3

^^^LMAO Ok, never mind then. They are too pricey to be having all of those meh reviews.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair

Yup, so I've just stuck with YAM. I got an additional whiskey bc all my DC are straight up moisture. I only have SSI Okra, Mill Creek Biotin and one Whiskey for protein. 

Plz don't make me list how many non protein DC I have lol. Y'all get the point.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel

I'll try the YAM once I finish up Kizuri.  

Open right now I have 16oz SSI Fortifying and a jar of Kizuri. Cocoa Vanilla


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Beamodel @Froreal3

Hattache was unable to make my switch. I shoulda' done it yesterday.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair

I've only used YAM as a final after my DC. I've never used it by itself. 

Aww fooie abt Hattache. It was worth a try though.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel  Yeah, I'll use it (or swap or sell it) *no worries*

I wanna steam with YAM.  Sounds like it would be good.


----------



## Froreal3

You should be able to sell it on the exchange forum. ^^^


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Froreal3

I will try.


----------



## natura87

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Beamodel Froreal3
> 
> This seems to be the General Consensus.
> 
> When it first launched, I wanted everything....but then _the not so great reviews_ on most of the items started and that 'nixed' my dreams.



I like the Silk and Honey Latte, I'm not sure if I used the YAM right and I still have more than half left. I love the 7fold butter blend and the Body Whipped butter thang is nice and smells like Lemon Beignet but I left that in the States.

Great brand, pretty sure I can get it shipped here, but I dont need it right this minute.


----------



## natura87

I want to try the newer BASK products, and all the body stuff ..I just havent gotten around to it. I need a good spring sale to cancel out the international shipping.


----------



## Beamodel

Sage shipped *already* as expected...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Beamodel @Froreal3

Hey Girls!

So, I made a couple Sales from my recent little post. This should help pay for my bask.

I can't remember if b.a.s.k. takes PayPal? Hmpf. They better.

Didn't get anything today but some Christmas Home Fragrance Oils I ordered from The Body Shop.

 ETA:  I see that Hairitage Thread is still going strong.  Folks askin' for cancellations & what not.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair

My BASK shipped from Sage. 
Girl yes, that HH thread is poppin off. I really wonder how Devon sales will look going forward. If you think that HH thread is HAM, you should read the comments on FB from non LHCF members. Everyone ticked and want to cancel. Calling her ghetto & unprofessional etc.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel

Girl...I cannot begin to imagine.  I know they are wilded-out.

I hope someone who's opinion she values is able to get through to her that she is Sabotaging her future.

Sage don't play.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel

I did a super light little dusting.  Today is the lunar time for length (so I read) in another thread.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Used up:
x1 KeraVada Coffee Oil (don't think I have any back-ups of the Coffee)
x1 Mizani Night-time (and I found that other Jar I thought I had)


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair

I dust way too often. I been at BSL for a while bc I can't put the scissors down. I'm obsessed with blunt cuts.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel

Me too about the Blunt Ends!


----------



## Rozlewis

Used 1 jar of Bee Mine Bee-u-ti-ful DC.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Rozlewis

Any back ups?  And is this a repurchase? (this is how the thread is _suppose_ to work)


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair

Did you get your paltas yet?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel

No, but it did ship.

Speaking of which, today is my last day for using Sulfur-based G.A.'s.

December I'll use some other stuff w/o Sulfur.  

So, I hope it comes soon.

I also need to look at my KV.  I'm kinda regretting not getting any when it was 40%.

They are having a Cyber Monday 30% Sale tho'.  So is CC's Naturals.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair

I saw tht 30%. I thought about that new conditioner but they being shady and don't want to tell all the ingredients. All he said was it's compare able to wen. For all I know they could be taking hair one and infusing herbs in it. 

He blatantly ignored my second request for a full list of ingredients. So I'm ma pass on KV conditioner. 

I will keep the oils but do we really know if they are herb Infused or just coconut, olive oil with a scent. I really wonder...


----------



## Beamodel

FYI Devon going off on her Aunt now - this has gone way too far. I'm not sure how much she can recover from this debacle


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Beamodel

I've thought that for some time, but they do feel & smell good.... 

I've always wondered with the x4, x6 x8 times concentrate actually means?

Yeah, what if folks have allergies? Like for me, I need to know about that Citrus Oil. 

 Some of the stuff containing Citrus Oil(s), sets my Scalp on Fire.:burning:


----------



## Rozlewis

IDareT'sHair said:


> Rozlewis
> 
> Any back ups?  And is this a repurchase? (this is how the thread is _suppose_ to work)



IDareT'sHair, sorry. I have one more back-up. It is definitely a repurchase.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel said:


> FYI Devon going off on her Aunt now - this has gone way too far. I'm not sure how much she can recover from this debacle


 
Beamodel

 Why go off on her Auntie?  I'm sure she only has her best interest at heart.

 I told you last night:


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair

Exactly. I truly wanted to see the entire list bc my hair acts funny with mango and most certainly aloe. He wouldn't disclose of it, so I'm skipping it. The oils feel good, you are right but I think this purchase will be my last. 

I can use plain only coconut oil for hot oil treatments. I'm really wondering if they are infused. I can't tell. I don't see any powder particles in them at all. Which I would assume we would see some'in   I'm just saying


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Rozlewis said:


> *sorry. I have one more back-up. It is definitely a repurchase.*


 
Rozlewis

Thanks Lady.  That's how we get our reviews. 

 If you finished it up but hated it....we need to know that too.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair

It's bad. They going bck and forth too. The aunt gave constructive criticism but she ain't feeling it.


----------



## Beamodel

Rozlewis said:


> Used 1 jar of Bee Mine Bee-u-ti-ful DC.



I just used the DC today  I hadn't used it in a while bc it's so darn expensive.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel

I have quite a few left, but kinda stepped away.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel Rozlewis

I still love it.  You're right it's expensive.  I think it's one of the best though.  

I need to get to that too.

I need to be all up in my Stash 2014.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair

I'm going look at some herb infused videos


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel

Well I can tell you right now many of AV's Oils has herbs floating in it.  And so does BBB Walnut & Neem Oil.

CoCosta and Avosoya doesn't though.  Not sure if they are infused?

I also like BoBeams Oil and this one I've been trying from Annabelle's Perfect Blends.


----------



## Beamodel

I just watched a Indian guy make Amla oil and the end result don't have herbs in it

Hmmm u thought it should have. Girl making that oils seems to be a bunch if wrk. Ugh. 

IDareT'sHair


----------



## Babygrowth

Hey ladies.  I just want my joj's to ship. Thanks T for the trimming mention because now that my braids are out I'm going to take a little off. I love that lunar schedule. I really hope that bask sale doesn't make me regret waiting.  I want the YAM, body sugar, palm tapioca, and maybe the cacao.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Babygrowth

Girl...Imma feel like hurtin' somebody if that b.a.s.k. discount/Sale isn't any good. 

Well we do know prices will be 25% - 40% off. We just don't know on what?

@Beamodel

I have way 'less' KV than I thought I had.  

I only have an 8oz Fenugreek (Raspberry) and 1/2 8oz bottle of Neem (Dreamsicle).

 Who Stole all my KeraVada?


----------



## Babygrowth

IDareT'sHair my sentiments exactly. If it sucks I will go buy qhemet because I've wanted to try them for a minute. The salon near ne only did 15%. I hope shipping is not ridiculous.  I really want to try the brbc, aohc as a sealer and DC, ctdg as a prepoo, and the mtcg as a leave in and rinse out.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair

Lol, ain't nobody stole nuthin. You been using them up, lol. 

Looks like you will be doing a cyber Monday purchase


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Babygrowth

I passed up quite a few good deals waiting on this durn Sale.  

It better be worth the wait.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel

No I won't.  I just left that KV thread.  *sucks teef*

I know.  I was killing them thangs left & right.

I have ED JBCO, Haitian CO, HV (CoCosta, Jardin & Avosoya), Red Pimento, Afroveda, Marie Dean, Pure Argan.

I have my share of Oils right now. 

I can skip KV maybe until like Mothers Day or when they have another 40%


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Beamodel @Babygrowth 

Here's what I am waiting on:

Hattache
CC's Naturals
Duafe Naturals
Claudie Revitalizer
Hairitage Hydrations
Paks Cosmetics (PALTAS Oil)
Brown Butter Beauty
 Annabelle


----------



## Beamodel

I'm waiting on

Hattache
Sage 

Tis all...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Beamodel

I got to remind myself or I'll forget. 

That's why I do that. See...I forgot about Duafe.  

You're waiting on KeraVada too right????????


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair

Lol. Looks like I need reminding too. Yup, I forgot that quick about KV. Smh


----------



## Babygrowth

Who are the vendors that you have really never had a problem with? Or if you did have a problem it was resolved very well? I need to expand.


----------



## Beamodel

Babygrowth said:


> Who are the vendors that you have really never had a problem with? Or if you did have a problem it was resolved very well? I need to expand.



Babygrowth

HH is a HG line for me :-(
Hairveda is the bomb


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Babygrowth 

Sounds like a good thread right about now.

Mine have been in no particular order

Hairitage Hydrations *seriously*
Marie Dean
The Pomade Shop
Jasmines Bath & Beauty *discontinued*
Claudie Revitalizer
Afroveda
Hairveda
Silk Dreams (except for those durn low discounts)
Bel Nouvo
SheScentIt
AveYou
Curlmart
Brown Butter Beauty
Darcy's Botanicals
Komaza Haircare
Bear Fruit Hair
Kizuri Beauty
BeeMine
Kyra's Ultimate Indulgence
Naturelle Grow
Herbs Matter
Oyin Handmade
MyHoneyChild
Cathy Howse Ultra Black Hair

Lawd I feel like I'm missing somebody (that's why I don't like to mention names).


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Babygrowth

All of them I've asked for switches, refunds, something.......


----------



## Babygrowth

Im going to start that thread now. Thats a great list IDareT'sHair! That gives me hope!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Babygrowth

Hydroquench Systems (see that's why I don't like naming names)


----------



## Babygrowth

IDareT'sHair said:


> Babygrowth
> 
> Hydroquench Systems (see that's why I don't like naming names)



I should've never let hqs go. I loved that greaseless moisture! Is her sale still on? I need to check that out.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Babygrowth said:


> *I should've never let hqs go. I loved that greaseless moisture! Is her sale still on? I need to check that out.*



Babygrowth

 You should.


----------



## Babygrowth

IDareT'sHair do you mind if I repost your list?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Babygrowth

Nope.  Make sure you get HQS


----------



## Babygrowth

IDareT'sHair said:


> Babygrowth
> 
> Nope.  Make sure you get HQS



Will do! The lists are looking good so far.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Babygrowth

Also, Purabody Naturals


----------



## Golden75

Pulled out BASK Java Bean Balm, very nice.  If it's 40% I may grab another.


----------



## natura87

Shampooe'd and conditioned with a Korean Pantene. Couldnt read the label but I still have hair. Followed that up with CJ Smoothing Lotion as a leave in and Qhemet Biologics to twist.

I brought all 3 Smoothing Lotions with me to Korea. #priorities


----------



## natura87

Golden75 said:


> Pulled out BASK Java Bean Balm, very nice.  If it's 40% I may grab another.



I had a sample of this. I want to try it. I hate the smell of coffee but I love this.


----------



## natura87

IDareT'sHair said:


> Babygrowth
> 
> Also, Purabody Naturals



Brought some of this too.

In the event of an all out war between the North and South, and considering how close I am to the border...my hair will be luxurious.


----------



## Lita

IDareT'sHair I should have purchase another Happy Nappy-Coffee Caramel brûlée hair butter..Yep..

*I really like this..


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Brownie518

Hey, ladies. I missed you all tonight. I'm here at work, busy...

I'm only waiting on:

KeraVada
Shescentit
Hairveda


----------



## myronnie

Hey ya'll the bask prices are already discounted on the website!  (you just can't check out yet!)


----------



## Beamodel

myronnie said:


> Hey ya'll the bask prices are already discounted on the website!  (you just can't check out yet!)



I'm glad I brought my whiskey from Sage today bc BASK has it marked dwn by 25% too. My Sage order already shipped. So score for me...

myronnie


----------



## natura87

myronnie said:


> Hey ya'll the bask prices are already discounted on the website!  (you just can't check out yet!)



Oooooh the sale is nice. I'm on a no buy until the Spring though. The body products are reduced more (as expected).

I would have hauled so hard if I were in the US right now.


----------



## Froreal3

IDareT'sHair said:


> Beamodel
> 
> Girl...I cannot begin to imagine.  I know they are wilded-out.
> 
> I hope someone who's opinion she values is able to get through to her that she is Sabotaging her future.
> 
> Sage don't play.





Beamodel said:


> FYI Devon going off on her Aunt now - this has gone way too far. I'm not sure how much she can recover from this debacle





Beamodel said:


> IDareT'sHair
> 
> It's bad. They going bck and forth too. The aunt gave constructive criticism but she ain't feeling it.





IDareT'sHair said:


> Beamodel
> 
> Why go off on her Auntie?  I'm sure she only has her best interest at heart.
> 
> I told you last night:




I am just sad about the whole situation. I just wish she would understand that people weren't intentionally trying to cheat her.  I think my own discount was a little over 8 dollars, so if twelve people did it, she wasn't out of that much money. If it wasn't about money, I guess it was about principle in her eyes. However, if it was principle, again...nobody was out to sabotage her. I'm sure if there would have been something on the site that said no coupon codes allowed, nobody would have used the 20%. I know I wouldn't have. I wish she would understand that nobody was trying to be malicious.  Her products are truly good and I really like the goal behind her business model, which has an altruistic foundation...*sigh*


----------



## natura87

I did some Googling and apparently Green Tea is good for stimulating hair growth. I have some Green Tea lying around and I dont like to drink it so I am going to use it in a spritz, in my washes and hot oil treatments to see if it makes any difference. The teacher I am replacing left a whole box of it behind and I am gonna use it. I found some other teas too.


----------



## MileHighDiva

Babygrowth said:


> Who are the vendors that you have really never had a problem with? Or if you did have a problem it was resolved very well? I need to expand.



Ladies, I just had an excellent customer service experience with Linda of Pretty Antoinette's.  

On BF, I ordered a silk beanie.  Yesterday, I was contacted first thing in the morning with an apology that the size I wanted was not available in that style. She wanted to know if I wanted to cancel my order or take a different size.  

When I inquired if I could have the same color in another style but in the size I needed; she honored the request at the same discounted price.  Please note that one I will receive is more expensive than the one I initially ordered.

Also, her communication style was ultra professional.  She just earned a loyal customer.  In the future, I'll be ordering beanies in other colors, scarves etc. due to her excellent and prompt customer service.

Please check her out at http://prettyanntoinets.com/


----------



## Froreal3

MileHighDiva Are they double lined? Even the kid's ones?


----------



## Froreal3

myronnie said:


> Hey ya'll the bask prices are already discounted on the website!  (you just can't check out yet!)



Wish they'd extend the sale till Friday. Who gets paid on Monday?!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Those b.a.s.k. prices are okay. 

 I guess I'll get back ups for The Whiskey and YAM and x2 of the Apple stuff.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Froreal3

I'm still not understanding why she took it to that Level?


----------



## Froreal3

Used up SD MSI. 

Is it sad that although I have to work tomorrow, I'm a little excited because I'll be getting two packages of goodies and I also want to see if any others ship? smh.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Froreal3 said:


> *Used up SD MSI. *



Froreal3

 Is this a repurchase?  And do you have a back-up?


----------



## Froreal3

Dcing under a plastic cap with SD MSI for 30 minutes. #lazyhairday

I don't think I will do a moisturizing DC after this depending on how my hair feels upon rinse out. I usually use SD VS after using MSI and it seems like it's counteracted any protein benefits.  Besides, the jar of MSI says you can use a very moisturizing leave in after MSI instead of a DC. 

IDareT'sHair this is actually my back up. It is a repurchase since it serves as a medium-light protein reconstructor for me. I won't repurchase right away since I just copped Komaza Protein Strengthener though and I already have Aphogee Green Tea, which I will use in between strong protein treatments the same way I use MSI.

I kind of wish MSI came in spray form like the Aphogee for a convenient protein boost, but I like MSI better than the Aphogee because it is more "natural." I'm experimenting now to see if I can use the MSI w/out a follow up DC because my own gripe is that I have to rinse twice. If so, I will definitely purchase again as my in between light protein boost.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair said:


> Froreal3  I'm still not understanding why she took it to that Level?



Froreal3 IDareT'sHair

She deleted that FB post she made along with the 60 something comments that came with it. I like her stuff. Lawd, I hope this blows over...


----------



## Froreal3

^^Next time I haul, I will try more of Silk Dream's stuff. I've never tried her Wheat Germ Butter, or much of anything besides my staple DCs. I don't mind purchasing not on sale either.

Just opened up my back up of Vanilla Silk. I did buy some Dcers from other places so I can compare.


----------



## Froreal3

Beamodel said:


> Froreal3 IDareT'sHair
> 
> She deleted that FB post she made along with the 60 something comments that came with it. I like her stuff. Lawd, I hope this blows over...



Beamodel I saw that she deleted it as well. I'm actually glad.


----------



## Beamodel

Froreal3

Me too


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Froreal3

A lot of folks say that about b.a.s.k. Whiskey Vanilla (that they don't use a Moisturizing DC'er afterwards).  I've always followed-up with one afterwards.

I usually use the WV under dryer and then Steam with something Moisturizing.

Soon, I will try the WV under dryer (protein 'soak') and steam with YAM (moisture).


----------



## Froreal3

I can't wait to get Buttery Soy. One youtuber said it smells like vanilla frosting or cake batter. Is that true IDareT'sHair?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Froreal3

I don't think it smells that good.

She's not a Scent-tress.

 ETA:  I forgot I have DM Super Butter Crème coming...now that one


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Froreal3

You just made me pull out my Buttery Soy. And use some. (especially since I have a back-up on the way). 

 I can't remember buying a 12-16oz's?

My jar looks much bigger than 8oz's and I can't find it on the Label.


----------



## HanaKuroi

IDareT'sHair said:
			
		

> Froreal3
> 
> I'm still not understanding why she took it to that Level?



Hol'up. What?
And who?

I see y'all talking about aunties and FB. I don't have FB. What happened and what vendor?

TIA

I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y


----------



## natura87

HanaKuroi said:


> Hol'up. What?
> And who?
> 
> I see y'all talking about aunties and FB. I don't have FB. What happened and what vendor?
> 
> TIA
> 
> I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y



The owner of HH acting a plum fool becuase of a code error. Basically some people took advantage of a code that was floating in the interwebs and she started acting a fool on Facebook, calling people names, putting up screenshots...acting like she had no home training. Her aunt told her to calm down and she was all "I havent spoken to you in 20 years SHUTUP!!". ... In the Vendor section people are saying they arent going to purchase from her again, complaining that they ordered at the beginning of the month and havent received a shipping order...


----------



## MileHighDiva

Froreal3 said:


> MileHighDiva Are they double lined? Even the kid's ones?



Froreal3 

This is my first time ordering from her, I got a beanie to wear under my wool hats in the winter.  I'll report back on its construction when I receive it.  

I did notice from looking at her site that the kids bonnets are double lined.  I can't tell on the adult ones.  She responds real fast on FB and via email.  Do you want me to get clarification?

ETA: I never follow up SD MSI with a moisturizing DC and my hair always feels great.  Tons of elasticity and pliable.  Just silkiliscious!  Plus, I've slept with it overnight a couple of times.  Please note my fine hair loves protein...I don't want you to have a setback doing what I do.  However, with heavier protein treatments I have to follow-up with a moisturizing DC.


----------



## MileHighDiva

According to FB, it looks like HH is going to try to get JOJ, Soft Coconut Marshmallows, Sticky Cannabis, and Castor Infusion into Walgreens and Tarjay Boutique.  That's good because now I'm curious about the JOJ due to all of the ranting and raving in the vendor thread, but I would be scared to order directly from her site due to all of the shenanigans.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

HanaKuroi

Sorry Girl.  I don't have FB either.

This is so sad on so many different levels.  She had a loyal STANS base.  It's like she is Self-Imploding. #boom


----------



## Froreal3

MileHighDiva said:


> Froreal3
> 
> This is my first time ordering from her, I got a beanie to wear under my wool hats in the winter.  I'll report back on its construction when I receive it.
> 
> I did notice from looking at her site that the kids bonnets are double lined.  I can't tell on the adult ones.  She responds real fast on FB and via email.  Do you want me to get clarification?
> 
> ETA: I never follow up SD MSI with a moisturizing DC and my hair always feels great.  Tons of elasticity and pliable.  Just silkiliscious!  Plus, I've slept with it overnight a couple of times.  Please note my fine hair loves protein...I don't want you to have a setback doing what I do.  However, with heavier protein treatments I have to follow-up with a moisturizing DC.



MileHighDiva My hair is fine too and loves protein. My experiment worked. I've always followed it up with SD VS, but that was too much moisture...it was like the pt treatment was pointless. 

But girl, let me tell you that my hair after using the MSI just now is so damn supple and soft...like I didn't even use a protein! IDK why this is my second jar and I've been sleeping on it because I've been using it per instructions (follow with a moisturizing DC). I don't need to rinse twice. Yay! I will alternate this and VS each week. I need to pick up a few more jars since it will serve as my protein boost in between my big protein (Komaza Protein Strengthener).


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel Froreal3

What ya'll doing?

JCP just called me about my order. 

There is a 4 item minimum on Salon products, so they will be reducing my order (but letting me keep the discount & free shipping).  

You know I asked.


----------



## Froreal3

MileHighDiva said:


> According to FB, it looks like HH is going to try to get JOJ, Soft Coconut Marshmallows, Sticky Cannabis, and Castor Infusion into Walgreens and Tarjay Boutique.  That's good because now I'm curious about the JOJ due to all of the ranting and raving in the vendor thread, but I would be scared to order directly from her site due to all of the shenanigans.



That would be nice...I wonder how long it takes for that type of thing to happen..


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair

Wow, I didn't know that. I just ordered a comforter $370 and they sent me a wedge in error. U know I was T'd off.


----------



## MileHighDiva

Froreal3

I just ordered the protein treatment from Komaza for the first time during the BF sale.  I'm excited to try it out.  My HG reconstructor is discontinued.


----------



## Froreal3

IDareT'sHair said:


> Beamodel Froreal3
> 
> What ya'll doing?
> 
> JCP just called me about my order.
> 
> There is a 4 item minimum on Salon products, so they will be reducing my order (but letting me keep the discount & free shipping).
> 
> You know I asked.



It's wash day so I'm just moisturizing sealing, back and forth on this computer in various tabs seeing what money I don't need to spend.

Re: JCP. That wasn't stated on the site anywhere?


----------



## Froreal3

MileHighDiva said:


> Froreal3
> 
> I just ordered the protein treatment from Komaza for the first time during the BF sale.  I'm excited to try it out.  My HG reconstructor is discontinued.



MileHighDiva What was your HG reconstructor. I love Komaza Protein Strengthener. It is my HG strong protein. Stops breakage from overmoisturizing just like "that."


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Froreal3

No, and it shouldn't have allowed me to put that many in my Cart, Checkout etc........

Now I wish I woulda' placed a 2nd order like I started to before that Sale ended.

 ETA: Maybe some will show up later on the Exchange Forum


----------



## MileHighDiva

Froreal3 said:


> MileHighDiva What was your HG reconstructor. I love Komaza Protein Strengthener. It is my HG strong protein. Stops breakage from overmoisturizing just like "that."



New Era was the first line that I ever was a STAN for, before SD.  Unfortunately, the entire line is discontinued


----------



## Froreal3

^^^Aw, I hate when that happens.  I hope you like the Komaza as much as I do.


----------



## Froreal3

I just bought some Priteva, 3 month supply. I wanna see how much this will help me. I won't use any topical growth aides during this experiment. If it doesn't work, I'mma go back to my sulfur/MN mix.

I wanna get some more SD MSI now, but she just had that sale and processing time is longer.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Froreal3 said:


> *I just bought some Priteva, 3 month supply*.


 
Froreal3

 Keep me posted on this.


----------



## Lita

Saturday-Washed with Happy Nappy Peacandi poo,rinsed with LN moisture cream,LN Brahmi Root Dc 1hr,Rinsed with AV Ashilli Amala con,HH soft marshmallow leave-in,on scalp applied SM yucca growth milk,length Happy Nappy Coffee caramel brûlée & sealed ends with LN apricot pomade..Hair is in braids..Air drying...

*Lace Naturals-Stopped my shedding in its tracks/tangles too..Happy Nappy Coffee caramel brûlée is doing my hair right,from day 1..I like the way it removed single strand knots..You don't need a lot either..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita

I'm very taken back with HH,can't believe all of this madness is happening..Unreal.

*My number one leave-in is by HH..Hope she takes a breather & regroup.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Lita

I'm.not.understanding.either. 

She has single handedly messed up her relationship with her Clientele.

btw: I placed another order from HNH.  x2 of the Brulees.


----------



## Lita

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Froreal3
> 
> I don't think it smells that good.
> 
> She's not a Scent-tress.
> 
> ETA:  I forgot I have DM Super Butter Crème coming...now that one




Froreal3 I have to agree with IDareT'sHair It has an ok,faint scent..Never the less,I pull this out for fall/winter months..A little goes a long way & it's very rich.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita

IDareT'sHair said:


> Lita
> 
> I'm.not.understanding.either.
> 
> She has single handedly messed up her relationship with her Clientele.
> 
> btw: I placed another order from HNH.  x2 of the Brulees.



IDareT'sHair I couldn't believe half the stuff I was reading & it was her comments,not the others..Oh,well..Live & learn...

This happy nappy coffee caramel brûlée,although Lil gritty,it's very good..I should have ordered at least 2x's more..Maybe she'll have a Christmas sale..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Golden75

Ya'll making want some SD   Imma hold off tho.


----------



## Lita

I'm ready for BASK sale & I'm done..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Lita

I can't wait to try it.  

I hope they have a Christmas Sale too.  I'd like to re-up on the Pink Hibiscus Plant DC'er.


----------



## Babygrowth

Lita said:


> Saturday-Washed with Happy Nappy Peacandi poo,rinsed with LN moisture cream,LN Brahmi Root Dc 1hr,Rinsed with AV Ashilli Amala con,HH soft marshmallow leave-in,on scalp applied SM yucca growth milk,length Happy Nappy Coffee caramel brûlée & sealed ends with LN apricot pomade..Hair is in braids..Air drying...
> 
> *Lace Naturals-Stopped my shedding in its tracks/tangles too..Happy Nappy Coffee caramel brûlée is doing my hair right,from day 1..I like the way it removed single strand knots..You don't need a lot either..
> 
> Happy Hair Growing!



I live for your wash days! Everything sounds so yummy! I hope they have a Christmas sale. I don't know if I should get the super slippery or just the slippery pink hibiscus... but that caramel brulee is calling me.


----------



## Lita

Babygrowth said:


> I live for your wash days! Everything sounds so yummy! I hope they have a Christmas sale. I don't know if I should get the super slippery or just the slippery pink hibiscus... but that caramel brulee is calling me.



Babygrowth Hi! Lol @ my wash days...The Coffee Caramel,is a little gritty,but creamy,it melts right in your hand/hair & it has a faint scent of caramel....It may seem oily at first,but it Absorbs..No traces left..

*I got 2x's Slipperey pink Hibiscus..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita

Babygrowth IDareT'sHair I hope happy nappy has a Christmas sale,I would most certain stock up..Flat rate shipping helps too..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Lita

I still want the Blueberry DC'er from HNH.  So, if they have a Christmas Sale I'd get:
x1-2 Blueberry DCers
x1 Pink Hibiscus

You should ask 'em......oke:


----------



## Lita

IDareT'sHair I have the blueberry mask..Smells nice..I'll ask them about a Christmas sale...

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Lita

I wanted that DC'er. 

I couldn't decide, so I got x2 of the Crème Brulee.  

Will get The blueberry next time.  I wish it was at least 8ozs.  

That's why Imma hafta' get x2erplexed

I also looked at that Frothy Burdock.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel

When is your Hattache suppose to arrive?


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair

They sent me an email and noted the swap. It's on it's way so I'm guessing Monday or Tuesday

Keravada shipped today.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Beamodel

Nice. 

I can't wait to get some packages next week. 

 Still no word on my Donna Marie. (I keep forgetting I ordered this).  

Also Duafe Naturals.erplexed


----------



## Lita

IDareT'sHair I sent Happy Nappy a pm..

*They have a sample of blueberry mask listed udder the $5 section & a bunch of other goodies for under $5..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## HanaKuroi

I have not ordered anything! I am being so lazy. What is wrong with me?

I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Lita

It's not the price. 

It's the ounces. That sample is 2oz's. #ANGTFD

 I'll wait to see if they have a Christmas Sale.

Thanks for contacting HappyNappy

@HanaKuroi

Yeah....What IS Wrong with You?


----------



## Lita

IDareT'sHair I know,sample is small..The large blueberry is in the women's section..

*Happy Nappy will be having a 50% off pre New Year sale..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Lita

I know. 

 I saw the 4oz  Jar in the other Section. I just didn't get it this time. 

I kept adding & taking it out of my Cart.

I will get it during the Pre NYE Sale.

And Thank you so much for checking into a Sale.


----------



## Froreal3

Copped

*Silk Dreams*
2 Mocha Silk Infusion
2 Nourish Oils (1 Dreamy Decadence, 1 Hot Fudge)
1 Wheat Germ Butter

ETA: I am sooo done hair shopping. I will live vicariously through you ladies though.


----------



## MileHighDiva

Froreal3 said:


> Copped
> 
> *Silk Dreams*
> 2 Mocha Silk Infusion
> 2 Nourish Oils (1 Dreamy Decadence, 1 Hot Fudge)
> 1 Wheat Germ Butter
> 
> ETA: I am sooo done hair shopping. I will live vicariously through you ladies though.



Froreal3 you didn't get the Mocha Butter Bling?


----------



## Froreal3

^^^MileHighDiva no I didn't. For some reason I thought you were talking about the Wheat Germ Butter. I have some butters coming from Blk Friday. I was just talking to EnExitStageLeft and she said it is like crack.  I might just go ahead and shoot Supergirl an email real quick. 

ETA: I just shot Supergirl an email.


----------



## EnExitStageLeft

Froreal3

It is and I cannot wait to get my fix 

I'm scalp is itchin' just thinking about it. YAS GAWD!


----------



## Froreal3

You are such a pusha! EnExitStageLeft! I picked one up too!


----------



## MileHighDiva

Froreal3

SD Mocha Silk Hair Milk, Mocha Butter Bling and Nourish in Dreamy Decadence = 
SD WGBC, Creme de la Silk, and Nourish in Pink Sugar = 
Oyin Hair Dew, Whipped Pudding and Nappa Valley Naturals GSO, or SD Nourish Oil in Dreamy Decadence = 
AWESOME LCO combinations


----------



## HanaKuroi

Okay, let me make my list and start ordering.

I am worn out from Thanksigiving y'all. This is the first day without anyone here. I just want to sleep.

I know I need QB, CJ, Bask, and DB. I need henna and powders, I need a new product line too. I need something without optiphen as a preservative. And recommendations are welcome. 

I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Froreal3 said:


> *ETA: I am sooo done hair shopping. I will live vicariously through you ladies though.*


 
Froreal3

 Pffft.  Hmpf.  Now that you done bought up the World....you ready to live through somebody........


----------



## Lita

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Lita
> 
> I know.
> 
> I saw the 4oz  Jar in the other Section. I just didn't get it this time.
> 
> I kept adding & taking it out of my Cart.
> 
> I will get it during the Pre NYE Sale.
> 
> And Thank you so much for checking into a Sale.




IDareT'sHair No problem..You know how we do..Send a vendor a pm in a heart beat..lol.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Lita said:


> *No problem..You know how we do..Send a vendor a pm in a heart beat..lol.*
> 
> Happy Hair Growing!




Lita

 No Shame.  Gotta ask for what you want. That's how "We" do.


----------



## Froreal3

HanaKuroi said:


> Okay, let me make my list and start ordering.
> 
> I am worn out from Thanksigiving y'all. This is the first day without anyone here. I just want to sleep.
> 
> I know I need QB, CJ, Bask, and DB. I need henna and powders, I need a new product line too. I need something without optiphen as a preservative. And recommendations are welcome.
> 
> I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y



HanaKuroi what's wrong with Optiphen? I thought it wasn't as bad as Germall Plus since it isn't related to formaldehyde.


----------



## MileHighDiva

HanaKuroi there's is no perfect preservative.  Germall Plus, Optiphen etc. All of them have negatives.  So, you should probably order what works for your families hair.  I just found out that parabens are not banned in the EU, they ban everything.

Froreal3, I know you were not asking me.  Optiphen is phenoxyethanol + caprylil glycol.  There's conflicting studies linking phenoxyethanol to neuro and reproductive toxicity.  Similar to contradictory studies about parabens.  Also, it exacerbates eczema and contact dermatitis.  Hanakuroi, may have additional information.


----------



## HanaKuroi

MileHighDiva said:


> HanaKuroi there's is no perfect preservative.  Germall Plus, Optiphen etc. All of them have negatives.  So, you should probably order what works for your families hair.  I just found out that parabens are not banned in the EU, they ban everything.
> 
> Froreal3, I know you were not asking me.  Optiphen is phenoxyethanol + caprylil glycol.  There's conflicting studies linking phenoxyethanol to neuro and reproductive toxicity.  Similar to contradictory studies about parabens.  Also, it exacerbates eczema and contact dermatitis.  Hanakuroi, may have additional information.



I have both eczema, sensitive skin and allergies. I even have and an epipen. Certain preservatives cause me to have flares or worse, allergic reactions.

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## Babygrowth

MileHighDiva said:


> Froreal3
> 
> SD Mocha Silk Hair Milk, Mocha Butter Bling and Nourish in Dreamy Decadence =
> SD WGBC, Creme de la Silk, and Nourish in Pink Sugar =
> Oyin Hair Dew, Whipped Pudding and Nappa Valley Naturals GSO, or SD Nourish Oil in Dreamy Decadence =
> AWESOME LCO combinations



I just drooled a lil bit!


----------



## MileHighDiva

HanaKuroi said:


> I have both eczema, sensitive skin and allergies. I even have and an epipen. Certain preservatives cause me to have flares or worse, allergic reactions.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using LHCF



Which preservatives are okay for your allergies?  I'm sorry that you have to use an epipen to do your hair 

HanaKuroi


----------



## HanaKuroi

MileHighDiva said:


> Which preservative is okay for your allergies?  I'm sorry that you have to use an epipen to do your hair
> 
> HanaKuroi



The worst trigger is germall plus. My face and ears blow up and my eyes swell

I love products with food grade preservatives. These never cause me any issues at all.

I can use Phenoxyethanol & Ethylhexyglycerin sparingly.

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## Lita

Anyone getting Qhemet..Cyber Monday?

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Golden75

Lita - I was thinking about getting QB, but I think I'm going to wait.  I really wanted the OHHB cause that's nice to mix into l.i.'s for that extra moisture boost.  Actually, imma look, and pray I don't come back with nothing


----------



## Babygrowth

Lita said:


> Anyone getting Qhemet..Cyber Monday?
> 
> Happy Hair Growing!



I might... I don't want to spend much just yet as I am holding out for xmas nye sales. But I want bask, qb, and Happy Nappy honey...


----------



## Beamodel

Lita said:


> Anyone getting Qhemet..Cyber Monday?  Happy Hair Growing!



Lita

Nah, I'm not a Qhemet fan. Nothing I have tried has worked in my hair. Their products leave my hair and hands sticky feeling... 

Sorry, I know I'm in the minority with this one but oh well...


----------



## Brownie518

Lita

No Qhem for me. I haven't used it in years. Are you getting anything?


----------



## Brownie518

Babygrowth mentioned HappyNappy... the consistency of that Pink Hibiscus really has me dying to try that. I think I'm going to use it on my Wednesday wash this week.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Lita 

No...I just use it when I get it from Che. 

After she decides for the 99th time, she doesn't really like it.

Brownie518 

Hi Girl. Stalking b.a.s.k Site. 

Tryna' check out early so I can go to bed.  

I'm tired.  

But it looks like that ain't happenin' until Midnight (for real).


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair said:


> Lita
> 
> No...I just use it when I get it from Che.
> 
> After she decides for the 99th time, she doesn't really like it.
> 
> Brownie
> 
> Hi Girl.  Stalking b.a.s.k Site.
> 
> Tryna' check out early so I can go to bed.
> 
> I'm tired.
> 
> But it looks like that ain't happenin' until Midnight (for real).



IDareT'sHair - I was just about to ask when BASK starts.  I'm tired and I'll be a PO'd PJ if I stay up till 12 and I can get do my thang


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75

Hey G!

Yeah it starts a Midnight.  It's on until what?  The 4th?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I see the Hairitage Thread finally settled down.


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair - Ok.  I think I can make it till then.  I didn't see a time, so wasn't sure if it was starting later in the day.  I'm not sure how long it lasts.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair

I just ordered my Claudie's. I only got Frappe, Vere Oil, and Renew Protein. 

That HH thread....   I'm glad I didn't order cuz 5 weeks? Nah


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75 It lasts until December 4th.

Brownie518  Gurl......that was worse than your girl denise....


----------



## Golden75

Brownie518 said:


> IDareT'sHair
> 
> I just ordered my Claudie's. I only got Frappe, Vere Oil, and Renew Protein.
> 
> That HH thread....   I'm glad I didn't order cuz 5 weeks? Nah



So is the 5 weeks for orders for BF or basically all orders after 11/7? I did place an order on 11/8, against my better judgement, and haven't heard a peep.  It seems some that ordered on the 7th got their stuff. I"ll give it a couple more days and send an email.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

I thought I had a Jar of Protein Renew (back up) but it was something else.  

If HH had ended up cancelling my order, I was probably gone take the $ and have Claudie add that Protein Renew to my order.

I got the Reconstructor and a Cleansing Conditioner.


----------



## Babygrowth

Golden75 said:


> So is the 5 weeks for orders for BF or basically all orders after 11/7? I did place an order on 11/8, against my better judgement, and haven't heard a peep.  It seems some that ordered on the 7th got their stuff. I"ll give it a couple more days and send an email.



The 5 weeks was supposed to be the black friday orders and our orders was supposed to take 20 days. I'm giving until the end of the week.


----------



## Brownie518

I got my order from the 7th last week so I'm good. Carrot Cake Icing is to die for!!! 
I'm wondering how this whole situation is going to turn out. She said she is planning to start selling a few things in Target, Walgreens, and other places???????


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Golden75 It lasts until December 4th.
> 
> @Brownie518  Gurl......that was worse than your girl denise....


IDareT'sHair

Why she gotta be my girl, though? 

I do think that could have been handled better (understatement!!)


----------



## Brownie518

I got my KeraVada shipping notice today...


----------



## Golden75

Brownie518 - I ordered the carrot cake.  It sounds so good! 

I need to figure out where I'm gonna put all this stuff I just ordered   I think I lost my mind this BF.  I have to check my emails and figure what I ordered.


----------



## Brownie518

Golden75  I think you'll love the Carrot Cake! I ordered 2 backups on my last order (even though I have 2 and a 1/2!!)...It's one of my favorite new products of the year!


----------



## Brownie518

Got my b.a.s.k.  -  I got a Whiskey Soak, two of the Apple Sorghum joints, and the Sugar + Cream sampler bag in Lemon Beignet (stocking stuffer)


----------



## Golden75

BASK is ready!  Just ordered
2 - Whiskey
2 - Apple oil thing
1 - Whipped souffle
1-condensed custard

Good night!!!!


----------



## soonergirl

Got my BASK too!! Yay!!
Apple sorghum
Whiskey soak
Yam


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

I also got my BASK

2 vanilla whiskey
2 palm tapioca

I passed on that new pre poo thing.


----------



## Lita

Got my bask order in..

*Whiskey Soak
*Java Bean Balm

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita

Lol..We are up at midnight..Getting our BASK on..lol..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita

I might go back & order more..Maybe.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Brownie518

Lita said:


> Lol..We are up at midnight..Getting our BASK on..lol..
> 
> Happy Hair Growing!


Lita  You know how we do!!



Lita said:


> I might go back & order more..Maybe.
> 
> Happy Hair Growing!



...I was thinking that same thing  If I do, I'll get another Whiskey and a YAM.


----------



## Lita

Brownie518 said:


> Lita
> 
> No Qhem for me. I haven't used it in years. Are you getting anything?



Brownie518 Hi! No,I'm not getting any Qhemet..Looks like none of us are getting any..Wow.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita

Brownie518 Think I'll get another Whiskey soak..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Got my b.a.s.k. _a little before_ Midnight. #stalker 

I got:
x2 Apple Sorghum
x1 Whiskey
x1 YAM


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Hope I see some packages today.  No word on:

Donna Marie
Duafe Naturals

Which were some of the very first things I ordered (and keep forgetting I ordered)erplexed


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *Why she gotta be my girl, though?*



@Brownie518

She was really 'mean' to me & Ltown and nice to you. 

 She had some Bi-Polar mess going on.

She was The Hair Product Nazi "no more orders for you" One scary chick.


----------



## HanaKuroi

IDareT'sHair said:
			
		

> Got my b.a.s.k. a little before Midnight. #stalker
> 
> I got:
> x2 Apple Sorghum
> x1 Whiskey
> x1 YAM



I am
Mad 
At
You

Allll I wanted was the SORGHUM

*falls out*

I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y


----------



## Lita

IDareT'sHair Bask apple,looks like a bunch of oils..I passed for now,may go back & look at it again..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Lita

It does look good with the Syrup and all.  *Elixir*

I'm trying to see where Imma fit it into my Regimen.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Used Up:
x1 Annabelle (x2 back ups)
x1 The Pomade Shop Rosemary Vanilla (x1 back up)


----------



## HanaKuroi

To
Make up for my extreme disappointment foe missing out on the SeeeeRUPP, I spent $250 on Bask and all I remember buying was 4 cocoa dc's and 2 tapiocas.

Wondering about QB....

About to check Darcys unless I missed it.

All I know is Bask makes me happy! I am sooooo selfish when it comes to bask. You can borrow/use/misuse my stash but leave my bask alone.

I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y


----------



## natura87

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Lita
> 
> No...I just use it when I get it from Che.
> 
> After she decides for the 99th time, she doesn't really like it.
> 
> Brownie518
> 
> Hi Girl. Stalking b.a.s.k Site.
> 
> Tryna' check out early so I can go to bed.
> 
> I'm tired.
> 
> But it looks like that ain't happenin' until Midnight (for real).





I got some from Che awhile back too. Which reminds me... I need to haul on the CTDG. I love that stuff.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Ok I'm officially done I got my QB. I haven't purchased from them they **** down for over a year. My DD begged me to get more CTDG since it makes it easier for her to do her hair. This is what I got.

2 16oz CTDG
1 8oz MTCG


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Got my shipping notice from QB at noon. Now I'm just waiting on everything else.


----------



## 13StepsAhead

So I didn't get everything on my BF list, but here is my small haul 

Hairveda:
- 3x moist 24/7
- 2x deluxe size whipped jelly
- 4x almond glaze (2 for my BF because he has been begging for more ever since I gave him my last container almost a year ago lol)
- 3x whipped creme
- 3x Vatika frosting
- 3x whipped clouds

Sage
-Oyin BSP x2
-Darcy's Pumpkin Seed Condish  x3
-Darcy's Peach Kermal hydrating milk x2

Hydroquench:
- greaseless moisture x2
- go deep x2
- the slip Dc x2
- the slip leave in x2
- the slip daily styling creme x2
- 5 day maisture x2


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

curlyhersheygirl said:


> Ok I'm officially done I got my QB. I haven't purchased from them they **** down for over a year. My DD begged me to get more CTDG since it makes it easier for her to do her hair. This is what I got.  2 16oz CTDG 1 8oz MTCG



Why did they censor me all I said was shut down lol


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

13StepsAhead Good to see you sis and nice haul.


----------



## 13StepsAhead

curlyhersheygirl thanks chica! It's nice to be back around finally, I just have to get back in the swing of things.


----------



## Golden75

curlyhersheygirl said:


> Why did they censor me all I said was shut down lol


 
curlyhersheygirl - I was wondering about that.  I'm sitting here inserting curse words trying to make it make sense .


----------



## MileHighDiva

Yesterday, I received shipping notices from Henna Sooq and Swanson Vitamins.  I just received a shipping notice from Pretty Antoinette.  

Still waiting for shipping notices from Eboni Curls, Hairveda, Keravada and Komaza.  I think that's it.


----------



## Golden75

Got a ship notice from BASK. Really was not expecting that.


----------



## HanaKuroi

MileHighDiva said:


> Yesterday, I received shipping notices from Henna Sooq and Swanson Vitamins.  I just received a shipping notice from Pretty Antoinette.
> 
> Still waiting for shipping notices from Eboni Curls, and Keravada.  I think that's it.



Did I miss hennasooq's bf sale.

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## MileHighDiva

HanaKuroi said:


> Did I miss hennasooq's bf sale.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using LHCF



Yes, they had a sale on BF.  I got some bhringraj and indigo.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *Ok I'm officially done *I got my QB. I haven't purchased from them they **** down for over a year. My DD begged me to get more CTDG since it makes it easier for her to do her hair. This is what I got.
> 
> 2 16oz CTDG
> 1 8oz MTCG



I lied 

Hennasooq

500gm Jamila Henna
500gm organic indigo
1 red velvet cake soap
1 pair of gloves (free)


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl

Girl, I was like Golden75 'lurking at work' tryna' substitute curse words in there to see what you said....


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My Hattache came today.


----------



## Froreal3

Received a ship notice from Qhemet and Komaza. 

Received my My Honey Child and Soultanicals Goodies. 

*MYHC First Impressions:*
All of her products have a faint smell. I like my stuff to smell stronger, but I can tell this is some good quality stuff. The shipping and packaging was excellent. My five items were wrapped very tightly all together in a strong with bubble wrap tightly sealed around that. There was not even chance of spillage. Her labels are quality and do not rub off. 

*Soy Hair Milk:* Very, very light hair milk/lotion consistency that is white in color. Looks like one of those products that my 4 a/b hair will laugh at, but I will give it a chance this wash day. 

*Olive You DC: *White, light creamy consistency, not thick. Seems like it will go on very well with a ton of slip in the fingers. I'm not fond of the smell. It smells like a hair treatment like I'm in the salon or something.  Yall know I like SD, and HH's scents, so hopefully it performs despite.

*Coconut Papaya Hair Paste:* Light yellow, very light consistency, very slippery like Olive You. Has a smell, but I can't place it. I guess it's the papayas. Has no coconut smell. It's not a bad smell, but not that great. It's meh smelling. 

*Sophia's Old Fashioned Hair Grease:* Yellow/orangy looking color, soft grease. I like that it is basically sunflower butter (I can get my ceramides on). It smells very faintly of sunflower oil. The consistency is soft and it looks grainy but isn't at all. It emulsifies into straight oil pretty much instantly. Honestly, this is not the type of grease I'm used to. I prefer the consistency of HV Almond Glaze. That is the type of grease I grew up on...true greasy ol' yummy grease with the consistency of old school Vaseline or maybe Indian Hemp or something. However I will give it a try especially since it has ceramides. 

*Buttery Soy Hair Cream:* IDareT'sHair is right...I already love this stuff. I haven't even used it yet, but on my fingers...wow. This butter feels awesome...very emollient, thick yet soft, and creamy. This is the best smelling product so far. It smells faintly of cocoabutter mixed with cake...very faintly. I wish it smelled stronger, but I can tell this line isn't into that. 

*Soultanicals:* Thanks to Foxy Mango I received my stuff in two days. 

The presentation was cute with a label over the box that said, "Hold the phone, somebody's about to get foxy." with a business card inside. The products came taped up around the lids (I think I've heard of Soultanicals doing this) with yellow and green strong tape. I can tell the Soultanicals labels will rub off with continued use.

*Knot Sauce:* Now this stuff smells amazing, as we all know, like cake frosting.  I can tell that it is very slippery by how it goes on my fingers. It is a nice, light creamy lotion. It's not as creamy as HV Whipped Creme (staple) but not too watery light like the MYHC Soy Hair Milk. Can't wait to try it.

*Mango Dip Detangling Slip(free sample):* This is even slipperier than the Knot Sauce. I love that. The smell is meh to me though. It smells like some kind of fruit, but not at all mango. I will of course give it a fair trial.

*Marula Muru Moisture Guru:* Now this surprised me because it's nothing like the sample that I got a while back from NappyRina. It's much lighter and fluffier. The sample I received over the summer was heavier, smelled stronger, more yellow in color, and a lot creamier rather than fluffy. It smells kind of like bananas to me, not an awesome smell, but not bad either. 

*Honey I Shrunk the Frizz Shampoo Bar (free sample):* Smells faintly of honey. I didn't have a good experience with the Bobeam bars (I think due to my water not slightly hard...not residue leaving hard, just a little) leaving my hair with a weird waxy feel. I'm kind of scared to give another shampoo bar a try, but we'll see.

So which stuff should I use first on wash day? I was thinking about doing a full MYHC wash day with a DC, leave in, moisturizer, seal type thing.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> curlyhersheygirl
> 
> Girl, I was like Golden75 'lurking at work' tryna' substitute curse words in there to see what you said....



IDareT'sHair I came back on to post and realized I was censored too funny.

Side note: I want more BASK


----------



## Froreal3

Oh and I'm really done...seriously and truly now. I picked up:

1 8oz. QB Amla & Olive Heavy Cream
1 8oz. Burdock Root Butter Cream 

 I'mma have so much stuff to rotate out it's not even funny. I love variety (in my hair products anyway). It keeps me happy since my hair styles are always so boring.  I'm gonna have to store some of this stuff in the fridge.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Froreal3

I knew you'd love The Buttery Soy.  It's so delicious. 

Definitely a U1B1 favorite. 

I think you'll like the Sophia's Old Fashion too.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl

I thought about getting more b.a.s.k. But I'm tryna' break that terrible habit.

I got to.

At least you have 'other heads' you can use stuff on.


----------



## Froreal3

^^I thought about it too girl...I was thinking about canceling HH and getting bask, but the Apple Syrup stuff is gone.

ETA: I only have one other head...a small one.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Froreal3 curlyhersheygirl

I want to make one last purchase.  But can't think of what......

I cannot "Beweave" Lita got her CC's Naturals already.  

I didn't get a Ship Notice from them yet.


----------



## Froreal3

^^Why don't you go for the b.a.s.k that you wanted? IDareT'sHair?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Froreal3

Yeah, the Buttery Soy I opened yesterday has to be either 12 or 16 ounces because the one I got today is definitely 8 ounces.

Overall, MHC is a nice, solid line. And I've tried everything (except the Shampoos and stuff for Braids or Locs).

Kritka is no nonsense and a Professional. Ships fast and handles her business.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> curlyhersheygirl
> 
> I thought about getting more b.a.s.k.* But I'm tryna' break that terrible habit.*
> 
> I got to.
> 
> At least you have 'other heads' you can use stuff on.



IDareT'sHair Me too. I just backed out of that cart. It was mostly body stuff which I also don't need.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Froreal3

No, I got what I wanted from b.a.s.k.:
x2 Apple
x1 YAM
x1 Whiskey

If I got anything, it would be a back up to the back up.  erplexed

And I'm trying to stop that.


----------



## Froreal3

Curleyhersheygirl I backed out of a cart too. slowly...very slowly. 

IDareT'sHair Yeah so far I love MYHC's presentation. I hope her products work for me, though I'd only buy em on sale.  I got the 16oz. Buttery Soy. I can probably use that up in 3 months between me and DD.


----------



## Froreal3

IDareT'sHair said:


> Froreal3
> 
> No, I got what I wanted from b.a.s.k.:
> x2 Apple
> x1 YAM
> x1 Whiskey
> 
> If I got anything, it would be a back up to the back up.  erplexed
> 
> And I'm trying to stop that.



 So what is the one more place? Sometimes I just like to browse that list by WestNDNbeauty for no reason.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Froreal3 

I don't know?  That's why I need to go someplace and sit down. 

I had some OBIA in a Cart this a.m., but I swapped my last jar of Moisture Crème twith Che. 

curlyhersheygirl 

I should look at MD.  I would love a Sweet Milk DC'er or a Seaweed & Rice.


----------



## Froreal3

Oh yeah, I used up HH Mango Cloud.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Froreal3 said:


> *Oh yeah, I used up HH Mango Cloud.*



@Froreal3

And do you have a Back Up and....is it a Repurchase?

OT: There use to be a PJ in this thread Vonniesluv08. 

 Ms Vonnie use to STANS Hard for MHC. Also, *Fab* on the Hair Lotions.

Right now I'm using the Honey Horsetail Reconstructor. Nice.


----------



## Froreal3

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Froreal3
> 
> And do you have a Back Up and....*is it a Repurchase?*
> 
> OT: There use to be a PJ in this thread Vonniesluv08.
> 
> Ms Vonnie use to STANS Hard for MHC. Also, *Fab* on the Hair Lotions.
> 
> Right now I'm using the Honey Horsetail Reconstructor. Nice.



 I already repurchased it the other day  But after that, no I won't be repurchasing it after this.


----------



## Beamodel

Hattache order arrived today (and they did my swap for me  ) and I received a free sample of AV Sweet Roots Moisturizer. 

Sage (Bask Vanilla Whiskey) arrived today.  

I'm a happy camper. Just waiting on Keravada which shipped already.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Beamodel

I did too JC Aloeba and TooShea!


----------



## Brownie518

Hey, ladies. My b.a.s.k. shipped already!! I'm so glad I got two of those Apple Sorghums before they sold out. Can't wait to try it...


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair

That pomade (is it Annabelle's?) smells sooooo good!!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518

Yep. I love it.

 The Ingredients are wonderful too.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

http://www.etsy.com/listing/165886521/hair-and-scalp-treat?ref=shop_home_active


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair

Thanks for the link. I need to add that to my favorites. And I love the consistency of it. 
Did I tell you I'm going to try the Pink Hibiscus DC Wednesday?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> Thanks for the link. I need to add that to my favorites. And I love the consistency of it.
> *Did I tell you I'm going to try the Pink Hibiscus DC Wednesday?*


 
Brownie518

 I knew you were thinking about it.  *excited*

 I knew you would love that Scalp Rx.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518

I ended up going back to HappyNappy and getting x2 of the Crème Brulee.

 Based on Lita's review.

They told @Lita they would be having a 50% Sale for Christmas.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

Have you been in that HH Thread lately?


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair

Yeah, I was just in that thread, catching up.....

50% for Christmas? I'll have to try everything before then


----------



## robot.

Ran out of conditioner just in time! I've been only shampooing for the past few months and my hair has been doing fine...used up a SSI conditioner the past few washes and can't keep my hands out of my hair so I re-upped.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

What all did you end up getting from HappyNappy?

The only thing I got was the Hibiscus DC'er and two of the Crème Brulee.

If you give the Hibiscus a good review I'll pick up another one and that Blueberry DC'er.

I would expect some mess like that from IPN, but I never woulda' saw this coming....Never.


----------



## MileHighDiva

Y'all ditched HH for HNH,


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair

I got the Pink Hibiscus DC, the Iced Tea, and the Vanilla Butter. And a body scrub.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

I like the way the Pink Hibiscus smells.


----------



## Babygrowth

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> I ended up going back to HappyNappy and getting x2 of the Crème Brulee.
> 
> Based on Lita's review.
> 
> They told @Lita they would be having a 50% Sale for Christmas.



If this is true. And yall like the stuff I'm in there!


----------



## Babygrowth

Finally got my HH shipping notice...


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> What all did you end up getting from HappyNappy?
> 
> The only thing I got was the Hibiscus DC'er and two of the Crème Brulee.
> 
> If you give the Hibiscus a good review I'll pick up another one and that Blueberry DC'er.
> 
> *I would expect some mess like that from IPN, but I never woulda' saw this coming....Never*.



IDareT'sHair   -   I know, girl!!!


----------



## Lita

*Annabella-shipped on Monday.

Froreal3 The soy butter is really good..Thick,Rich & Creamy..Kast a long time too..
IDareT'sHair Hopefully your CC Naturals,will come thus week.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita

Brownie518 I can't wait to hear your review..For HNH,love the texture/smell of the pink Hibiscus..I tried some on my ends & it made them really soft,I can't wait to hear about it on freshly washed hair.


----------



## Lita

Babygrowth said:


> Finally got my HH shipping notice...



Babygrowth Glad you got a shipping notice.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita

My Complete Purchase List..I'm DONE!

BASK-
*Whiskey Soak
*Java Bean Balm


Healing Herbs By Rene-
*Biotin Growth Hair Cream
*Moringa Conditioner
*Coffee Mocha Conditioner


Cream & Coco-
*Red Velvet Glaze
*Chocolate Sea Conditioner Cookies
*Green Tea & Hibiscus Black Castor Oil
*Raspberry Ganache Dc Truffles
*Caramel Cream Brullee Dc Mask


Claudies-
*Khave Dc Mask
*Quino Coffee Moisture Cream


SSI-
*Blueberry Co/Wash
*Juicy Berry Cream


Happy Nappy-
*Honey Iced Tea Hair Spritz
*Blueberry Yogurt Mask
*Coffee Brûlée Buttercream 
*Pink Hibiscus 'Slippery' Conditioner 2x's
*Butter Peacandi Poo


Loreal-
*Hyaluronic Moisture Rush Mask
*Hyaluronic Moisture Con


Natty-
*Rhassoul & Cupuacu Dc Mask


MNB-
*Alikay Naturals-Co/Wash Me
*Alikay Naturals-Hydrating Curl Lotion


Texture Me Natural-
*Amala & Avocado Caramel leave-in
*Moisture Therapy Sweet Orange con


Annabella's-
*Tangerine & Walnut Con
*Cocolate Mouss Intense Mask
*Cocoa & Avocado Hair Lotion


CC Naturals-
*Hibiscus Whipped Butter
*Hibiscus Flaxseed Gel
*Coconut Whipped Fluff


KeraVada-
*Fenugreek 'warm vanilla'
*Kera 10 con


Hattache-
*Darcys-Ecalyptus Scalp Butter
*AfroVeda-Ashilli Amala Raspberry Con
*AfroVeda-Miss Bhree Hydrating Cream


Heritage Hydration-
*Soft Coconut Marshmallow leave-in 2x's
*Soft Twisting Gel


AfroVeda-
*Brahmi Pomade


Herbs Matter-
*Rosemary Hair Cream

Soultincals-
*Hershey 
*Knot Butter 'free'

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita

Hi! My name is Lita & I'm additive to Conditioners..lol..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Babygrowth

Lita said:


> Babygrowth Glad you got a shipping notice.
> 
> Happy Hair Growing!



Me too. I logged in to file a dispute but I saw it was shipped.


----------



## Lita

So far,very impressed with some of the new vendors..I hope the top notch service continues.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Lita

Nice BF Haul PJ......I mean Lita...


----------



## natura87

I like to watch YT haul videos. Especiall WNHS or Black Friday hauls. I look forward to it, grab popcorn and dranks.

Is that weird?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Lita

I don't even have a Ship Notice from CCs yet.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Lita

I just looked.  My status is = unfulfilled.


----------



## Lita

IDareT'sHair said:


> Lita
> 
> I just looked.  My status is = unfulfilled.



IDareT'sHair Awww,maybe they will get to it later today..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita

IDareT'sHair said:


> Lita
> 
> Nice BF Haul PJ......I mean Lita...



IDareT'sHair Hahaha..Lol..I know,PJ to the fullest..lol.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita

Thumbs up,other outlets carrying Afroveda/Darcy's etc..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita

natura87 No,that is not..I like to watch YouTube & see who hauled more then me..lol..You get to see the texture of products too..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Ltown

Hi ladies

I got back to order didn't even come close to you Professional PJ

Here is what I ordered
2 ezo power batteries (helps with phone while you out)
Entwine: crème styler
Hairveda
2 -  RED TEA STRONG HOLDING GEL 
3 -  RED TEA SATIN MOISTURIZER 
2 -  HERBAL GREEN TEA BUTTER 
1 -  METHI SATIVA TEA SET
Pura natural:
Cupuacu Hair Butter

Shescentit
BANANA BRULEE                        
MOISTURIZING DEEP
CONDITIONER
OKRA "HAIR REPAIR"                    
RECONSTRUCTOR
PAPAYA CURLY SOUFFLE                 
RICHE MOISTURE MASQUE              
SEYANI HAIR BUTTER    

Macy’s
3 boots (1 free)


----------



## Lita

AfroVeda has extended the sale..30% spend $40 or more..Code-ITSCM 

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita

My Bask-Shipped

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Slathered on Darcy's Pumpkin, Saran Wrap, Wig.

Getting ready to cowash out.


----------



## Beamodel

I'm gonna try HNH Pink DC tonight. Fingas crossed


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel

You & Brownie518 are both trying it out this Wash Day.:crossfingers:


----------



## Lita

Beamodel Please come back & give a review...Thank You.

*I like it on my dry ends,will Dc later this week with it.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita

I know one thing,this HNH pink hibiscus,smells really good..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Froreal3

Just got my Curlmart Oyin & Bee Mine Luscious  Wow, I'm the leave in Queen cuz I got tons more coming to me.  

Variety is the spice of life right? 

Anyway the Oyin is a light cream and smells yummy. Can't wait to try. I'm at a loss as to what to try first.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Froreal3

Those are the PJ Stories I love to hear about....


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Lita

It does! 

I cannot wait to try it!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel

You should ask Hattache if they are having a Christmas Sale.....oke:


----------



## Lita

IDareT'sHair said:


> Beamodel
> 
> You should ask Hattache if they are having a Christmas Sale.....oke:



Beamodel I 2nd what IDareT'sHair said.. 

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita

My Kera-Shipped..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair said:


> Beamodel  You should ask Hattache if they are having a Christmas Sale.....oke:



IDareT'sHair

Will do...


----------



## Froreal3

I used Oyin hair Dew on one side of my head and MYHC Soy Hair Milk on the other. Oyin wins based on smell and consistency. It smells really nice, like a flower that I can't really place. The consistency is slightly lighter than HV Whipped Creme Ends. It goes on my hair smoothly.

The MYHC Soy Hair Milk is very watery and smells faintly of regular pharmacy Castor oil, which brings back bad memories of being made to take it as a child.  I won't even try it on DD's hair. It will laugh at it. Me no likey. I will try the Soy Hair Milk again, but for now it's in the fridge crisper box w/HH Espressoself. 

ETA: I really love the Buttery Soy. I sealed with it. This 16 oz. is gonna last me a while I can tell.


----------



## divachyk

I'm a wee bit behind on this thread but MyHoneyChild arrived at my doorstep yesterday. I was shocked & delighted. The type 4 hair creme smells a bit mediciny so I'mma hold off on using that and my other items until after I get a touch up later this week. Can't wait. I wish I would have gotten the coconut hair milk. Not sure how I overlooked that.

I see HH posted a long receipt showing where she shipped a bunch of things off. Hopefully I'm in that stack.


----------



## Beamodel

I just applied Happy Nappy Dc to my hair. This is a weird conditioner like BASK YAM. It dosent have any water in it. It didnt absorb into my hair immediately however and immediate effect that I am feeling is how incrediably soft my hair is.... I am about to cover it with my heat therapy wrap for about 20 mins or so and then I will report back my finished results...

Oh yea, it was ok to spread too. Your hair definately has to be really wet to apply it. It smells really yummy too... My hair feels like I coated it with something water repellent... But like I said, I will report back in a few what the final results are...

Gosh Darn... My hair is super soft... I've never felt this kind of softness just due to applying a DC to my hair. Ive felt soft hair after application but never before... OK... I will be back, lol....


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Beamodel

Nice Pre-Review.

I can't wait for the Post-Review.

I also can't wait for @Brownie518 Review too.

This will determine whether I pick up a 2nd Jar.

It got some Great YT Reviews. 

Out of all the different products YT'bers reviewed, this one got the most consistent reviews.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair

I think this one will be a winner. My hair feels so soft. I know she said u can use it as a leave it but I might "seal" with it. It feels super soft as I sit with the DC on right now. 

Oh it was ok in the detangling department. But detangling isn't an issue for me I guess bc I'm relaxed. It's not super slippery at all but it is easy to spread. 

It's just a weird DC like YAM. If my hair air rinses and air dries like magic, I will defiantly be getting more for that Christmas sale. 

And she ships crazy quick too. Oh yea....


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Beamodel

Excellent Review. 

You make me excited to use it and YAM.

 ETA:  Yeah, her shipping is lightening speed.


----------



## Beamodel

That sugar honey iced tea looks promising. I might cop that. It's 11.90 right now but I might wait until it's fiddy off.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel

That one does look interesting.  

I'll let you know about the Crème Brulee too.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair

That one looks promising too.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair

I'm excited to "seal" with this DC once I rinse it out. I had a few chucks drop in my sink. This stuff is fluffy whipped like.


----------



## Beamodel

Ok I rinsed Happy Nappy out. My hair feels like I have oils in it. I had to follow up my DC with a rinse out (VO5) bc when I originally rinsed it out I still felt oil in my scalp. 

I was gonna use PBN Muru as my leave in but my hair already feels kinda heavy while air drying bc of the oils so I used SSI Coco Cream, something very light. 

I know my new growth is pop'n so naturals will seriously live this DC. Right now I am air drying with a band on my head. I will have the final final final comments once it's completely dried. 

Stay Tuned...


----------



## Lita

Beamodel said:


> IDareT'sHair
> 
> I'm excited to "seal" with this DC once I rinse it out. I had a few chucks drop in my sink. This stuff is fluffy whipped like.



Beamodel I've been using it on my ends & when I take my braided bun down,ends are soft..

*I can't wait to Dc with it.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Beamodel

Lita

Man I can see how this can/will be a serious item to put in your ends... I'm air drying now, so I will see if putting it on my ends is even necessary. 

I hope my hair dosent dry too oily or heavy. This is a nice DC.


----------



## Brownie518

Hey, ladies. 

Beamodel  thanks for that review. I plan to use it Wed. night so I'll let you know how it goes for me.


----------



## Lita

Beamodel said:


> Ok I rinsed Happy Nappy out. My hair feels like I have oils in it. I had to follow up my DC with a rinse out (VO5) bc when I originally rinsed it out I still felt oil in my scalp.
> 
> I was gonna use PBN Muru as my leave in but my hair already feels kinda heavy while air drying bc of the oils so I used SSI Coco Cream, something very light.
> 
> I know my new growth is pop'n so naturals will seriously live this DC. Right now I am air drying with a band on my head. I will have the final final final comments once it's completely dried.
> 
> Stay Tuned...




Beamodel Yes,it's full of oils/butters,one of the reasons my crazy ends like it..Can't wait to hear your final thoughts.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita

Brownie518 Can't wait to hear your HNH update.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Beamodel

Brownie518
Lita

I can't wait to hear what you ladies think of it as well.


----------



## Lita

Froreal3 MHC Soy hair milk is very watery/strange scent,I only used it as a second day refresher/worked well,I never repurchased....Soy Butter..Is awesome..That's one of my staples.

*Glad I wasn't the only one,in regards to the scent/texture.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita

This HNH Coffee Caramel brûlée is doing wonders..Wet & dry hair.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita

Just applied Darcy's Eucalyptus scalp butter on my roots-Growth Challenge.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Beamodel

Lita said:


> This HNH Coffee Caramel brûlée is doing wonders..Wet & dry hair.  Happy Hair Growing!



I'm interested in this one too  Lita


----------



## Brownie518

Beamodel said:


> I'm interested in this one too  @Lita



So am I. I've been trying to figure out why I didn't purchase it...well, if I like the DC and the Tea, I'll try it next order.


----------



## Lita

Beamodel Brownie518 I started not to get it either,but I'm glad I did..Its a frothy whipped texture,little gritty/creamy,melts right into your hands..Little goes a long way..Remember it has a nice amount of oils in it..Applies easily....Nice sealant..

*Has a wet texture feel..Hope I'm making sense.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Beamodel

Brownie518 said:


> So am I. I've been trying to figure out why I didn't purchase it...well, if I like the DC and the Tea, I'll try it next order.



Brownie518

You got the tea? Oh I think I want that. Keep me posted on that one too.


----------



## Brownie518

Growth Chall...

Spritzed on some HTN Follicle Mist and applied HTN Lotion, sealed with HTN Oil. Used a little Peppermint Pomade on scalp


----------



## Brownie518

Waiting on...

Keravada - shipped
Claudie's
Shescentit

Wow, I really didn't get a lot for BF. I messed up on SD. I thought I had placed my order but turned out I didn't and then I realized it too late. I'm good on that, though.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Lita Beamodel

I noticed the Riche DC'er has Orange Oil or something.  

I don't know why I didn't see/know that.

I hope it doesn't tear my Scalp up.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Lita Beamodel

I happened to be on Hattache's Site and noticed the SSI Riche has: _Sapote and Orange Essential Oils_


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair said:


> Lita Beamodel  I happened to be on Hattache's Site and noticed the SSI Riche has: Sapote and Orange Essential Oils



IDareT'sHair

I didn't realize that either. Hmmm I know you can't tolerate citrus stuff.


----------



## Beamodel

Ok ladies.... Happy Nappy left my hair super soft but unfortunately I'm gonna have to rewash/ cowash my hair (only the pony tail). It's way too heavy. This is a perfect DC for naturals who keeps their hair in its natural curl state. 

Next time, I will mix this DC with another DC and u bet that will be banging... Going forward, I'm gonna use it to only seal with or mixed. 

Too heavy for my fine relaxed strands but my new growth feels amazing.


----------



## Lita

IDareT'sHair said:


> Lita Beamodel
> 
> I happened to be on Hattache's Site and noticed the SSI Riche has: _Sapote and Orange Essential Oils_



IDareT'sHair Wow! I didn't know that either..Sorry to hear this..Maybe you can send it back.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita

Beamodel said:


> Ok ladies.... Happy Nappy left my hair super soft but unfortunately I'm gonna have to rewash/ cowash my hair (only the pony tail). It's way too heavy. This is a perfect DC for naturals who keeps their hair in its natural curl state.
> 
> Next time, I will mix this DC with another DC and u bet that will be banging... Going forward, I'm gonna use it to only seal with or mixed.
> 
> Too heavy for my fine relaxed strands but my new growth feels amazing.



Beamodel Thanks for the review...My ends have taken to this..Will wash/Dc this week & I'll come back with a review...I'm natural..Fine-Medium strands..


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Beamodel

Lita

It will be perfect for you. I still like this DC though but I think I will mix it with another DC going forward. 

I cowashed. Added HH Soft Coconut and sealed with HH Carrot Cake. My hair is still air drying but it feels much lighter than earlier.


----------



## Babygrowth

Beamodel said:


> Ok ladies.... Happy Nappy left my hair super soft but unfortunately I'm gonna have to rewash/ cowash my hair (only the pony tail). It's way too heavy. This is a perfect DC for naturals who keeps their hair in its natural curl state.
> 
> Next time, I will mix this DC with another DC and u bet that will be banging... Going forward, I'm gonna use it to only seal with or mixed.
> 
> Too heavy for my fine relaxed strands but my new growth feels amazing.



This is probably why I will get the other one too the super slippery.


----------



## Lita

Babygrowth I have the super slippery pink hibiscus...Beamodel Do you have the regular or super Silppery?

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita

Soultincals-shipped..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel

It might be good for me deep in a stretch.  

Thanks for your review.


----------



## Beamodel

Lita said:


> Babygrowth I have the super slippery pink hibiscus...Beamodel Do you have the regular or super Silppery?  Happy Hair Growing!



Lita

When I checked out, the drop down said slippery.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair said:


> Beamodel  It might be good for me deep in a stretch.  Thanks for your review.



IDareT'sHair

Yes. It would be good that way. 

I cowashed my hair after I used it and my hair feels really soft today. I think I will just mix it with another god DC. It's great though. I think you all will love it. By itself, it was really heavy for my hair. Would I repurchase it again... YES


----------



## divachyk

So are yall waiting or cancelling HH? I wanted to ask here and not in that thread.


----------



## Beamodel

divachyk said:


> So are yall waiting or cancelling HH? I wanted to ask here and not in that thread.



divachyk

I received all my packages from HH and I'm on over load fully stocked with her products.


----------



## divachyk

Beamodel said:


> divachyk  I received all my packages from HH and I'm on over load fully stocked with her products.


Beamodel, sad situation. Great products. Thanks girly.


----------



## Lita

divachyk Hi! My last order was received couple of adays ago...

*My staple leave-in,is Soft Coconut..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita

HH,should be a learning experience for new vendors,to monitor codes/social media out-let's...Public Realations,should be ones priority,in addiction to quality control.

*The entire situation is very unfortunate/sad..I really like her products..


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Golden75

divachyk - i filed my dispute this am.  So we'll see how this goes.  

Got my BASK, and Curlformers.  MHC is out for del.  That should be it for today.  I'm only expecting Ouidad (cleansing oil) Friday.  May be HH will pop up.

That apple smells like a fresh apple.  Love the scent!

I'm tossing and rotating products.  Not too much tossing, but anything that smells off, hits the trash!  I really can't buy anything for a year.  After all my BF stuff comes in, i will be overloaded!


----------



## Froreal3

Why hasn't my Keraveda shipped and I ordered Blk Friday, and others who have ordered today received a ship notice?


----------



## Beamodel

Froreal3 said:


> Why hasn't my Keraveda shipped and I ordered Blk Friday, and others who have ordered today received a ship notice?



Did they respond to you yet? I only ordered oils. Did u order that conditioner? If so see who else ordered conditioner and see if their order shipped. That might be so apart of the hold up.


----------



## Lita

*Annabelle-Came..Very pretty package..

*Soultincals-Came

*MNB-Came

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita

Beamodel Froreal3 I ordered the Kera10 con & it shipped Tuesday.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Froreal3

Lita Beamodel they said that all orders will be shipped this week. I asked if they are shipped in the order in which they are received.


----------



## Lita

Golden75 Hi! How is the texture of bask apple? Thank You.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Froreal3

Beamodel said:


> Did they respond to you yet? I only ordered oils. Did u order that conditioner? If so see who else ordered conditioner and see if their order shipped. That might be so apart of the hold up.




True. All they said was that orders would be shipped this week. I did order the co-cleanser.


----------



## Lita

You are right IDareT'sHair This Annabelle hair oil is really,really nice..Soaks right in..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Beamodel

Lita said:


> Beamodel Froreal3 I ordered the Kera10 con & it shipped Tuesday.  Happy Hair Growing!



I hope Froreal3 you a shipping notice soon


----------



## Golden75

Lita said:


> Golden75 Hi! How is the texture of bask apple? Thank You.  Happy Hair Growing!



Lita -  it reminds me of PBN Sapote, a thick oil, but not crazy thick.  Also mine may have been a bit solidified cause its cool.  It seems like it will be real nice.  Never met an oil w/ bmts, and i love products w/ bmts!


----------



## Froreal3

Got my Komaza and QB. Waiting on SSI, SD, HH, & Keravada. I definitely don't expect HH or SD any time soon. Hopefully by the end of the month. I hope SSI and Keravada ship this week.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My Donna Marie Shipped *forgot i ordered it*


----------



## Lita

Golden75 said:


> Lita -  it reminds me of PBN Sapote, a thick oil, but not crazy thick.  Also mine may have been a bit solidified cause its cool.  It seems like it will be real nice.  Never met an oil w/ bmts, and i love products w/ bmts!



Golden75 Thank You..Yes,I see the ingredients contain btms..Interesting..I'll get it next time..Wait for some reviews.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@divachyk

No, I have no plans to cancel my Hairitage order. 

 It was very small. x2 Big City Punch and x1 Cake Batter *both new for me*


----------



## Beamodel

No plans at Hattache yet for a Christmas Sale:

Hello,
We are unable to confirm at this time. Most of our best sellers are currently out of stock. Any future sales would depend on us being fully stocked..which we are waiting on our brands at this time to confirm shipment dates.Please follow us on facebook so as to be informed.


Hattaché
N E W B U R Y P A R K, C A. U S A


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel

Thanks Girl


----------



## Beamodel

My KV arrived today too. I can't place what the buttercream smells like.


----------



## divachyk

I got a HH ship notice but the tracking # is listed as Not Found. Hopefully it's just that USPS has not updated their system yet.


----------



## Beamodel

divachyk said:


> I got a HH ship notice but the tracking # is listed as Not Found. Hopefully it's just that USPS has not updated their system yet.



divachyk

That's what it means. It will probably be updated tomorrow.


----------



## Lita

IDareT'sHair said:


> @divachyk
> 
> No, I have no plans to cancel my Hairitage order.
> 
> It was very small. x2 Big City Punch and x1 Cake Batter *both new for me*



IDareT'sHair Can't wait to hear your review on the big city punch & cake batter..I happened to like both.


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita

Awww,I was looking forward to Hattache having a Christmas sale Beamodel 


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita

IDareT'sHair Annabelle white chocolate Mouss intense mask,smells so yummy,I like the Textur too..Can't wait to use it.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Ltown

Ltown said:


> Hi ladies
> 
> I got back to order didn't even come close to you Professional PJ
> 
> Here is what I ordered
> 2 ezo power batteries (helps with phone while you out)
> Entwine: crème styler
> Hairveda
> 2 - RED TEA STRONG HOLDING GEL
> 3 - RED TEA SATIN MOISTURIZER
> 2 - HERBAL GREEN TEA BUTTER
> 1 - METHI SATIVA TEA SET
> Pura natural:
> Cupuacu Hair Butter
> 
> Shescentit
> BANANA BRULEE
> MOISTURIZING DEEP
> CONDITIONER
> OKRA "HAIR REPAIR"
> RECONSTRUCTOR
> PAPAYA CURLY SOUFFLE
> RICHE MOISTURE MASQUE
> SEYANI HAIR BUTTER
> 
> Macy’s
> 3 boots (1 free)


 
 I forgot ordered naturelle 2 marshmallow/leave in, got it yesterday and a pair of boots. 

 I don't expect to get HV soon even though we're in the same state

 I know there has been some heat with HH which is usual but like all have said she got over her head; but I think she forgot posting remarks on fb she's not just with family/friends also customers. I didn't order this round but I wouldn't cut her off completely because she has paid it forward with sales.


----------



## HanaKuroi

Sooooooooo.........

I am going to have a very BASK Christmas??
Why so slowww? I want yumminess from head to toe. 

Did someone say 14 days? That is right before Xmas!

I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y


----------



## natura87

I've been having a rough time these past few days. I think I'm going to do my hair and just relax with the intoxicating scents of yummy hair products.


----------



## natura87

Ltown said:


> I forgot ordered naturelle 2 marshmallow/leave in, got it yesterday and a pair of boots.
> 
> I don't expect to get HV soon even though we're in the same state
> 
> I know there has been some heat with HH which is usual but like all have said she got over her head; but I think she forgot posting remarks on fb she's not just with family/friends also customers. I didn't order this round but I wouldn't cut her off completely because she has paid it forward with sales.




I really want to try her Red Tea line. Well everything HV really. I've only tried 3 maybe 4 things. I should haul HV one day.


----------



## natura87

I'm always the last one to try the new lines in here. It took me forever to try Soultanicals, forever to try CJ, forever to try HV...I am seriously slacking in my PJism. I need to just go bananas one day and do it big. I'm gonna go buckwild in Foxy Mango.


----------



## Lita

Soultincals-Knot Butter smells so good,I like the texture too..

*Will be reviewing this week..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Lita

Yeah, I like Annabelle.  But I've only tried x1 product by her so far.

I got Big City Punch because you gave it such great reviews.

Still no word on CC's or my 2nd HappyNappy.  I guess those are caught up.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Lita

Well, at least I have a Ship Notice from Donna Marie (finally).

Still no word for Duafe.  I bet they got slammed with that Amala Crème.  They are taking forever.  

Nothing (yet) from CC's or HNH.  

My Annabelle and BoBeam Shipped.


----------



## divachyk

HH ship notice is valid and tracking today. I wasn't fond of her video saying she sometimes forget to add things to the product. I assume she was referring to fragrance to make it smell good. 

No HV ship notice yet but I'm not expecting that anytime soon.


----------



## HanaKuroi

divachyk said:
			
		

> HH ship notice is valid and tracking today. I wasn't fond of her video saying she sometimes forget to add things to the product. I assume she was referring to fragrance to make it smell good.
> 
> No HV ship notice yet but I'm not expecting that anytime soon.



Why would she admit that in a video? What is wrong with her?

I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@divachyk

Yeah. She should have really skipped making that Video. 

While I understand her 'intent'...


----------



## HanaKuroi

She needs better people. ^^^^

I have a feeling that she is the "smart one" out of her friends. 

I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y


----------



## Lita

IDareT'sHair said:


> @divachyk
> 
> Yeah. She should have really skipped making that Video.
> 
> While I understand her 'intent'...



IDareT'sHair divachyk Exactly,she has said more then enough stuff on social media the last couple of days..She should just focus on product/packaging...That's All.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita

IDareT'sHair said:


> Lita
> 
> Well, at least I have a Ship Notice from Donna Marie (finally).
> 
> Still no word for Duafe.  I bet they got slammed with that Amala Crème.  They are taking forever.
> 
> Nothing (yet) from CC's or HNH.
> 
> My Annabelle and BoBeam Shipped.



IDareT'sHair Hopefully you hear something today..I think a lot of people tried new Vendor's,because of the good discounts they offered..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Lita

Yeah, she should work on Packaging and issuing those Refunds.erplexed

At this point, folks are tuning it out....


----------



## Lita

HanaKuroi said:


> Why would she admit that in a video? What is wrong with her?
> 
> I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y



HanaKuroi I have no CLUE...

*.I like her products,just seems like she got caught up in the hype of things...She should take a breather from the web..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## natura87

Lita said:


> Soultincals-Knot Butter smells so good,I like the texture too..
> 
> *Will be reviewing this week..
> 
> Happy Hair Growing!



I really want to try this. The Knot Sauce is a staple...so the Knot Butter....


----------



## Froreal3

divachyk said:


> HH ship notice is valid and tracking today. *I wasn't fond of her video saying she sometimes forget to add things to the product*. I assume she was referring to fragrance to make it smell good.
> 
> No HV ship notice yet but I'm not expecting that anytime soon.



I thought I was the only one side-eyeing that part.


----------



## Golden75

natura87 said:


> I really want to try this. The Knot Sauce is a staple...so the Knot Butter....


 
That knot sauce is really nice.  Can't wait for the butter, and the spray.  I ordered the Knotorious Package.  Gonna try not to tear it open as soon as it comes.  Got some other stuff I need to use before I start on my BF stuff.  A whole lotta stuff to use


----------



## Ltown

Lita said:


> Soultincals-Knot Butter smells so good,I like the texture too..
> 
> *Will be reviewing this week..
> 
> Happy Hair Growing!


Lita, is the knot butter a detangler like the sauce?  I just got my order last week.


----------



## Froreal3

Not feeling Keravada right now. They haven't answered my second question and "all orders will be shipped this week" is mad vague. I didn't ask about all orders, I asked about _my_ order. I wanted to try out the oil and co-cleanser on wash day this weekend, but that doesn't look like it'll be happening unless they miraculously ship it today with 2 day Priority. 

How long do they usually take to ship IDareT'sHair Beamodel Lita?


----------



## Lita

Froreal3 Wow @ KeraVada..It usually ships the same week..

*Please keep us posted..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita

Ltown The knot butter is a Detangling butter...It's appears to be better/knot sauce...Will review it on Friday...

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Froreal3

Lita said:


> Froreal3 Wow @ KeraVada..It usually ships the same week..
> 
> *Please keep us posted..
> 
> Happy Hair Growing!




Yeah, I'm really patient, but there's no reason my stuff hasn't been shipped out and everybody else has their stuff or it's on its way. I could see if they usually take a minute and nobody else got a shipping notice. If I don't see a notice by tomorrow, I'm cancelling. Doesn't make any sense.


----------



## Lita

Happy Nappy-Came

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Beamodel

Froreal3

The first time I ordered it took about a week. The second time (Black Friday) it took a few days


----------



## Froreal3

^^^Well I'm giving them a week, which will be tomorrow.


----------



## Lita

Wow! This happy nappy sugar honey ice tea is a nice oil..I like the smell too.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita

Waiting on-

*KeraVada
*BASK
*Healing Herbs By Rene
*Texture Me Natural
*SSI
*Cream & Coco
*Claudies
*Natty

WOW^^^^ didn't realize how much I ordered..lol


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Beamodel

I guess that relaxer thread that was about to cause drama got poof'd


----------



## Froreal3

Used up The Pomade Shop Rosemary Pomade in Plumeria scent. This is really good, but I like the Peppermint better, so I will repurchase the peppermint only from now on.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Froreal3

They usually ship in a coupla' days.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My:

 b.a.s.k. came today

Also, my PALTAS Hair Rx (and yes.......I forgot I ordered it)


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Froreal3 said:


> *I thought I was the only one side-eyeing that part.*



@Froreal3

Yeah, hearing that gave me real heartburn..... 

 Um...I caught that.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Froreal3

Lita already got her HappyNappyHoney and CC's Naturals already came.  

And I'm still waiting on mine.erplexed


----------



## Froreal3

Growth Aid: Applied MN/Pomade Shop Rosemary. All done. Will order more later. Right now I will begin mixing the MN that left over jar of NG Honey Growth Balm.


----------



## Brownie518

I just applied some TPS Peppermint pomade. I used up a Rosemary this week, too.

That Pink Hibiscus was just how Beamodel said...oily. my hair was soft but....idk


----------



## Brownie518

I like HNH Honey Iced Tea..


----------



## Beamodel

Brownie518 said:


> I just applied some TPS Peppermint pomade. I used up a Rosemary this week, too.  That Pink Hibiscus was just how Beamodel said...oily. my hair was soft but....idk



Brownie518

I think it's perfect for naturals, mixed with another DC or perfect on new growth for stretches. On my relaxed strands, it was too heavy. 

I used it last night as a sealer on my ends. I like it that way too but I used a teeny tiny amount.


----------



## Beamodel

Brownie518 said:


> I like HNH Honey Iced Tea..



I wonna try that Brownie518


----------



## Brownie518

Beamodel said:


> Brownie518
> 
> I think it's perfect for naturals, mixed with another DC or perfect on new growth for stretches. On my relaxed strands, it was too heavy.
> 
> I used it last night as a sealer on my ends. I like it that way too but I used a teeny tiny amount.


Beamodel

Yeah I remember you said you might try that. I will too. I plan to mix it with some Naturelle DC..if I DC with it again


----------



## Beamodel

Brownie518

Yea, I think it will work well with NG conditioner. I would only mix a small amount though. I guess since it's filled with nothing but oils and butter. 

I had to cowash my hair twice to get the oils out. It was seriously heavy but my hair was super soft


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 Beamodel

You Girls might want to try it as a Pre-Rx.  A lot of the Pre-Rx are Butters/Oils.

It may work great for me because I'm not wearing my hair out (right now).  

And (this weather)

I think I'll like it.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair

That's a good idea but I usually don't prepoo. Yea, I wear my hair out everyday in a pony tail or hanging


----------



## Lita

Beamodel said:


> I guess that relaxer thread that was about to cause drama got poof'd



Beamodel Say What? I missed it..Dag..lol..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Beamodel

Lita said:


> Beamodel Say What? I missed it..Dag..lol..  Happy Hair Growing!



Lita

It was getting ugly. The OP had deleted her post and it was turning into relaxed vs natural and only two ppl actually seen wht she had originally posted. I stay out of drama like that. Us blk folks always try to find a way to divide ourselves. 

Light vs dark
Natural vs relaxed

Just stupid...


----------



## Lita

IDareT'sHair Maybe you should send HNH & CC a pm..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita

Beamodel said:


> Lita
> 
> It was getting ugly. The OP had deleted her post and it was turning into relaxed vs natural and only two ppl actually seen wht she had originally posted. I stay out of drama like that. Us blk folks always try to find a way to divide ourselves.
> 
> Light vs dark
> Natural vs relaxed
> 
> Just stupid...




Beamodel Like that? I don't know why threads like that always goes south...Always..

*I tell folks do what works for them-Natural,Relaxed,tex-lexed..etc...

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Froreal3

Beamodel said:


> Lita
> 
> It was getting ugly. The OP had deleted her post and it was turning into relaxed vs natural and only two ppl actually seen wht she had originally posted. I stay out of drama like that. Us blk folks always try to find a way to divide ourselves.
> 
> Light vs dark
> Natural vs relaxed
> 
> Just stupid...



I didn't understand how folks was arguing over literally nothing.


----------



## Beamodel

Lita
Froreal3

Drama was poppin off for no reason. She had deleted it, so everyone should have kept it moving... It was getting heated QUICK!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Lita

I got a Ship Notice for HNH.

I sent CC's an email yesterday.  Waiting on a Response.


----------



## Lita

Beamodel Froreal3 All that was uncalled for..Folks always mess up a good convoy...Light/Dark covo started too..Not good..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita

Natty-Shipped

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita

IDareT'sHair You should hear something from CC soon...They have great CS.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Beamodel

Lita 

No light vs dark wasn't started they just made a comparison how drama unfolds behind those subjects


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel Lita Froreal3

Her 'Screen Name' leaves a lot to be desired IMO....

I usually avoid her threads and her posts.erplexed


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair

I agree.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel said:


> *I agree.*


 
Beamodel
 #turnoff


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Beamodel @Lita @Froreal3

I should use up a coupla' things tomorrow. 

 Is anybody else close to using up anything?

I should finish up:
x1 Kizuri Cocoa (1 back up)
x1 CJ Cleansing (no back ups) Would repurchase during a good Sale

 I pulled out my NG Rosemary Pomade for my Personal GA Challenge


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair

Not yet. I'm not sure what I want to use on next wash.


----------



## Lita

Beamodel Froreal3 IDareT'sHair

Finished-
*Claudies Khave Dc Mask..Waiting for 2 back-up's..
*Shi Naturals-Scalp detox..finished..
*Almost done with Elucence moisture conditioner..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Froreal3

IDareT'sHair said:


> Beamodel Lita Froreal3
> 
> Her 'Screen Name' leaves a lot to be desired IMO....
> 
> I usually avoid her threads and her posts.erplexed



I never paid attention enough to notice a particular trend in posting.


----------



## Froreal3

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Beamodel @Lita @Froreal3
> 
> I should use up a coupla' things tomorrow.
> 
> Is anybody else close to using up anything?
> 
> I should finish up:
> x1 Kizuri Cocoa (1 back up)
> x1 CJ Cleansing (no back ups) Would repurchase during a good Sale
> 
> I pulled out my NG Rosemary Pomade for my Personal GA Challenge



Not with this entirely new stash. I only have half a bottle of Whipped Creme Ends though. Everything else is brand spanking new.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Lita Beamodel

Real close to using up As I Am Cleansing Pudding (x1 back up)


----------



## Lita

IDareT'sHair I really like AIA pudding cleanser & I can get it locally...No ship wait time..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Froreal3

^^ That's my next cleansing conditioner type purchase.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Froreal3 Lita

That Cleansing Pudding is one of the Best!


----------



## Golden75

SSI shipped!


----------



## divachyk

Beamodel said:


> I guess that relaxer thread that was about to cause drama got poof'd



I stay late the party -- always. Dagnabit! Beamodel

Froreal3, KeraVada has not replied to any of my recent correspondence. They wanted to collaborate with my blog and just went MIA when I needed to ask some product questions. I've sent them several emails but nothing.

My HH is moving like fire....it just left Atlanta and already in Florida. Should be delivered tomorrow.


----------



## Froreal3

So KeraVada shipped  erplexed

So did SSI. 

Sent from my Snow White Frost Galaxy S4


----------



## soonergirl

HappyNappy Praise Report:

Opened my order and one of my Pink Sugar Hibiscus condishes somehow opened and spilled on the other jars, so it's not full at all. So, I sent a email to the company. Got a response in 30 mins. It's after midnight here... They are sending out a new jar ASAP.. Pleased as punch...


----------



## Lita

SSI-Shipped

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita

Sprayed some HNH honey ice tea spritz on my hair...Little goes a long way..This is really concentrated...My hair feels soft & looks shiny.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## HanaKuroi

On another site they are talking about pictures of HH's house. They were talking about her gouse being dirty, broken conditioner bottles and old food. Now people are saying they are not putting her products on their head. 

Is this true? I don't have FB.

I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y


----------



## Froreal3

^^^Umm HanaKuroi, you'd probably have to judge for yourself from the pics...but to break it down for you...

Broken Conditioner: It wasn't the bottles. It was the conditioner itself. HH was showing customers how conditioner looks when it doesn't emulsify and mix correctly. She showed a correctly mixed batch of Deep C compared to a "broken" batch of Liquid Gold Cake Batter. The latter was all chunky and weird looking, but she said she doesn't want to waste it and will try to "fix" it. People were all like, "I hope that's not MY batch," etc. 

Dirty: HH did show some pics of some old food that had been in her oven since Thanksgiving that she'd forgotten about. One pic she showed her work space which is basically her bedroom/living room floor. Lots of things were strewn around due to her prepping orders and ppl were questioning the cleanliness of the carpet.  

I already said in that thread a while back (when she mentioned her laundry piling up or something) that the insider info pics need to be a little more thought out.  I think she is trying to be relatable and not trying to hide her true self etc...but imo she is sabotaging herself.  Customers don't need to see all that. They are not her close friends who are not as discriminating.


----------



## Froreal3

I'm feeling this Oyin Hair Dew yall. I've been using it this week to refresh me and Dd's twists. It definitely moisturizes well and smells really good.  

On wash day I think I will trial the Knot Sauce and Marula Muru Moisture Guru.


----------



## Lita

Froreal3 With all the pix sharing HH was doing,was digging her deeper in a hole...Again,this is a prime example why she needs a consultant..ASAP!

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Froreal3

^^ITA Lita


----------



## Lita

My hair feels so soft,when I took my scarf off...Using the HNH honey ice tea spray,really locked in some moisture...

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita

Will be changing my staple list in my siggy soon..It's well over do.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita

Froreal3 Keep us posted with reviews-Soutinacals products..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## natura87

HanaKuroi said:


> On another site they are talking about pictures of HH's house. They were talking about her gouse being dirty, broken conditioner bottles and old food. Now people are saying they are not putting her products on their head.
> 
> Is this true? I don't have FB.
> 
> I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y



I saw the pictures...and yes. I can see why they would feel that way. It looks nasty.Its not sanitary and it makes me wonder about her overall product. If you are going to put that on an SNS clean it up or dont put that out there at all. I dont want to have to worry about finding ham or roaches (both kinds) in my hair product.


----------



## MileHighDiva

Froreal3 said:


> So KeraVada shipped  erplexed
> 
> So did SSI.
> 
> Sent from my Snow White Frost Galaxy S4



Froreal3, I'm happy that your KeraVada shipped!  Now, I need you and Ms.Lita to do a thorough review on the Kera10.  I was worried that you were going to cancel and...I know this sounds selfish, but I want multiple reviews on that particular product,


----------



## Froreal3

^^^^  I know what you mean MileHighDiva


----------



## soonergirl

Lita keep us posted on the HNH iced tea spray, why didn't I get some dang!!!!
Froreal3  that it in Oyin dew is nice huh?? My first time trying, glad I bought 2 16 ounces from the curl mart sale...


----------



## Froreal3

Yeah soonergirl, I had a feeling the 8oz wouldn't be enough s I got 1 16oz. to try out on my and DD's hair.


----------



## divachyk

Let's keep it real - do you plan to use your HH products? (for anyone willing to answer)

My shipment arrived today and everything looks great. While I didn't think the hype was impacting my head space, apparently it is. The images and all the forum commentary keeps coming to my mind.

ETA: I opened all products and inspected closely. Everything looks good. I'm gonna press and use. What I can say is that my products have always looked and smelled right. I never had any issues there. My bottles have always been neat and clean and never looking anything short of great. The only issue I've ever had were labels -- we all know they fade quickly.


----------



## Froreal3

^^divachyk Yes, I paid. I'm using.

ETA: We were using the same products from the same place before she posted those pictures, so I will continue to use.

As far as the other vendors, we are probably under "What they don't know won't hurt em," so it's whatever for me.


----------



## Babygrowth

divachyk said:


> Let's keep it real - do you plan to use your HH products? (for anyone willing to answer)
> 
> My shipment arrived today and everything looks great. While I didn't think the hype was impacting my head space, apparently it is. The images and all the forum commentary keeps coming to my mind.
> 
> ETA: I opened all products and inspected closely. Everything looks good. I'm gonna press and use. What I can say is that my products have always looked and smelled right. I never had any issues there. My bottles have always been neat and clean and never looking anything short of great. The only issue I've ever had were labels -- we all know they fade quickly.



 I sure am. I was a little unsure but I have never had an issue so I'm good. Trust if there is a problem I can get to her homegirl level real quick!


----------



## Brownie518

My b.a.s.k. and KeraVada came today so waiting on SSI and Claudie. No notices yet.


----------



## Beamodel

divachyk

Yes, her products work really well for my hair. I haven't had and particles or anything on my products. 

I didn't order for BF but I did during the last sale. I been received my package and I will use every drop of them.


----------



## BranwenRosewood

Did anyone get a notice from Komaza yet? I haven't been in this thread in days so I don't know if someone posted about it yet. Tuesday I asked them to ship my package to my billing address since I thought I would be leaving Houston before the package got shipped. She said they would change it but they haven't gave me a shipping notice yet.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

divachyk

Yes.  I still plan on using my Products whenever they arrive.


----------



## Brownie518

I still tear up my HH stuff. Carrot cake and Liquid Gold are doing my hair right.


----------



## Brownie518

Beamodel

Whats the consistency of your Big City Punch?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

Hey Girl.  I emailed you (at work today).  

It's horrible here.  Schools were cancelled and everything (because of ice).  I thought we would have more snow than ice.  They said 4-8 inches but we don't have that much yet.


----------



## Beamodel

Brownie518 said:


> I still tear up my HH stuff. Carrot cake and Liquid Gold are doing my hair right.



Brownie518

That carrot cake is something serious.,, my hair isn't too fond of mango but this gets a pass everyday!


----------



## Beamodel

Brownie518 said:


> Beamodel  Whats the consistency of your Big City Punch?



Brownie518

It's a thick liquid. Nothing like SSI Tahitian Vanilla.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Used up:
Kizuri's Cocoa (x1 back up and x1 of the Coconut DC'er)
CJ Daily Fix (no back ups)
MHC Honey Horsetail & Molasses (no back ups but would repurchase)
During a good sale
HV ACV (x7 back ups)


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair

We just have rain but its getting cold now


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *I still tear up my HH stuff*.


 
Brownie518

 Um. Right......  Sounds like stuff been like that all along.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> Brownie518
> 
> Um. Right......  Sounds like stuff been like that all along.


IDareT'sHair

 yeah, basically.

I answered your email earlier...i really hope it doesn't go that way.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518

Had to clean my Car off. Road are bad & slippery. It started off "sleeting" and then turned into Snow. 

 Nobody was at work today.

 I'm considered Essential Personnel" so I had to go. (Yeah right) ...
ANGTFD

 #hotmess


----------



## Brownie518

I plan in getting that Soultanicals Knotorious set...has anyone tried the spray?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

Girl, you know I ain't ordered no ST'icals. 

I wouldn't mind having the Knot Butter though.

I've been in a very "Buttery Mood"


----------



## Brownie518

Beamodel said:


> Brownie518
> 
> It's a thick liquid. Nothing like SSI Tahitian Vanilla.


Okay, thanks. I didnt realize it was so thick but it is good


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair

Buttery Mood? LOL. Yeah that looks good, too.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518

Yeah, I've been killing da' buttas lately.

I did pull NG's Rosemary Pomade for my G.A. Challenge (w/o Sulfur) and I'll use PALTAS.

Still waiting on:
Hairitage Hydrations
Claudie
BoBeam
PALTAS (just ordered another bottle last night)
CC's Naturals
HappyNappyBabyDaddy (2nd order)
Donna Marie
DrVita = AO's HSR


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

That Durn JCP cancelled my Order for my x4 Mizani Night-times.  

I am so mad.  They cancelled a bunch of folks ordered from that 50% off Sale.


----------



## Brownie518

Have you tried Paltas yet?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518

I tried a dab last night and this a.m. 

 It smells like Ben Gay or one of those Old Folks Liniment from back in the Day. *Skrong*

 Medicinal.

But the Smell doesn't linger.


----------



## MileHighDiva

IDareT'sHair 

How long does it take for you to go through the Mizani H2O?  I recommend buying enough to get through next BF.  Then order on the first day of the JCP sale and see what happens.  

It seems like they would offer you the choice to cancel/get a refund, or let you wait it out till they get more from the distributor, so you can keep the sales price.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Hey divas got my BASK today but my QB hasn't moved since Tuesday, still says it's in Utah of all places.


----------



## BranwenRosewood

Lita

How do you like the Shi-Naturals Scalp Detox? I've been focusing on keeping my scalp as clean as possible since my Komaza consultation said I had serious build-up that was leading to folliculitis.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

MileHighDiva

I usually only pull it out the 1st few days after Relaxing.  I noticed some shedding after my last T/U and pulled it out then.

I can keep a Jar or 2 for quite a while.

This was my 1st time hearing about JCP having a Salon BF Sale.  If I had known that, I woulda' jumped on it right at Midnight BF or whenever the Sale 1st started.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl

My b.a.s.k. Came Yesterday!  Wasn't expected it either.


----------



## Lita

KeraVada-Came today..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Froreal3

24 Hours later I can't track Keravada or SSI package.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Froreal3

I'm missing quite a few things myself that other people @Lita for one has already received.

CC's Naturals
HappyNappyHoney

I did get my b.a.s.k. yesterday and some folks haven't even received their Shipping Notices on that.


----------



## Froreal3

IKR! I still feel some kinda way about only having received a shipping label print out from Keravada and other ppl have their stuff. IDareT'sHair.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Froreal3

Girl, you got plenty of stuff to play with.  

It's coming......


----------



## Froreal3

Nah, I didn't want to seal with plain ol EVCO! Hmmph!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl

I did a Swap on Tuesday and it hasn't even moved from here (Priority Mail). 

The person was suppose to get it on the 5th.

The USPS is doing some crazy things.


----------



## BranwenRosewood

Got my Komaza shipping notice after I emailed them asking about it.


----------



## Brownie518

Im going  to use my bask Apple Sorghum joint tomorrow


----------



## Lita

RavenSR said:


> Lita
> 
> How do you like the Shi-Naturals Scalp Detox? I've been focusing on keeping my scalp as clean as possible since my Komaza consultation said I had serious build-up that was leading to folliculitis.



RavenSR Hi! It's really good..You only need a little bit & it cleans well too.


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## BranwenRosewood

Lita

Thanks for the review. Do you use shampoo afterwards?


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair I guess they were swamped, I just want my stuff.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *Im going to use my bask Apple Sorghum joint tomorrow*


 
Brownie518

 Keep me posted on that.  I said one Wash Day, I'll use'

 Apple Sorghum - Pre Treat
 Whiskey Vanilla - Protein
 YAM - Moisture

 And 'test' the Results



curlyhersheygirl said:


> *I guess they were swamped, I just want my stuff.*


 
curlyhersheygirl

 I guess.


----------



## BranwenRosewood

IDareT'sHair

Is the Whiskey Vanilla a light, medium or hard protein?


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair

I plan to use the Apple Sorghum on Saturday


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

I know! I can't wait.

RavenSR

For me, I'd say light/medium.  Have you looked at the ingredients?


----------



## divachyk

Thanks for your response ladies re: HH. I plan to use also. My products have always been neat and clean then and now.


----------



## Golden75

Froreal3 said:


> 24 Hours later I can't track Keravada or SSI package.



can't track my SSI either


----------



## MileHighDiva

Lita said:


> KeraVada-Came today..
> 
> Happy Hair Growing!



Lita when you're not busy this weekend, will you please post the ingredients for Kera10?  Pretty please!  

You can post them in the vendors forum, if you prefer.

Sent from my Speak & Spell using LHCF


----------



## Lita

Brownie518 said:


> Im going  to use my bask Apple Sorghum joint tomorrow





RavenSR said:


> Lita
> 
> Thanks for the review. Do you use shampoo afterwards?



RavenSR I use a con rinse out or co/wash con,after I Dc..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita

MileHighDiva said:


> Lita when you're not busy this weekend, will you please post the ingredients for Kera10?  Pretty please!
> 
> You can post them in the vendors forum, if you prefer.
> 
> Sent from my Speak & Spell using LHCF




MileHighDiva When I get home,I'll look at it & post.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Golden75

Used up SM purification mask - 2 back ups.  I have may be 2-3 more uses off SSI Honey Rinse - no backups - wished I'd a backed it up when I ordered on BF


----------



## BranwenRosewood

IDareT'sHair

I need to check the ingredients again but I already bought one from the exchange forum so I can try it.


----------



## Froreal3

Beamodel said:


> Brownie518
> 
> That carrot cake is something serious.,, my hair isn't too fond of mango but this gets a pass everyday!



Yes, that Carrot Cake is what's up. Still unsure about reordering though. I can tell she was in over her head, but she still didn't have to respond that way toward our forum over a mistake.  She "apologized" but still feeling some kinda way. Hmmm.



IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> 
> *I did a Swap on Tuesday and it hasn't even moved from here (Priority Mail).
> 
> The person was suppose to get it on the 5th.
> 
> The USPS is doing some crazy things.*



Something must be wrong with the USPS tracking system. I have about four packages that were shipped two days ago still saying NOT FOUND. 



curlyhersheygirl said:


> I guess they were swamped, I just want my stuff.



What stuff curlyhersheygirl? Who'd you order from? QB? I like how QB contacted you about your order in the thread w/out you even really asking.


----------



## 4mia

Froreal3 said:


> Yes, that Carrot Cake is what's up. Still unsure about reordering though. I can tell she was in over her head, but she still didn't have to respond that way toward our forum over a mistake.  She "apologized" but still feeling some kinda way. Hmmm.
> 
> Something must be wrong with the USPS tracking system. I have about four packages that were shipped two days ago still saying NOT FOUND.
> 
> What stuff curlyhersheygirl? Who'd you order from? QB? I like how QB contacted you about your order in the thread w/out you even really asking.



When I print labels it will say not found unril the post office actually gets it. When the post office gets it it should say item accepted.  Now if a seller drops the items off after the last pick up time then it will say not found umtil the next morning this is like I like taking my packages to the counter because it gets scanned as accepted right then. 
It is always a chance the seller only created your label and hasn't shipped anything yet.  I hate that.


----------



## Lita

MileHighDiva 

KeraVada ingredients 'Kera 10' Infused chamomile water,shikakai,aritha,neem,Amala,Brahmi,Bhringaraj,patchouli,evening primrose oil,Marshmellow extract,clove,lemongrass,lemon oil,bergamot oil,jojoba oil,green tea,nettle tea,Hibiscus,organic Babassu butter,extra vurgin olive oil,apricot oil,organic glycerin,pantheonl DL,vit e,silk amino acids,oat Proteine,rosemary,vit e,b3,b5,Laurie acid,capryl glycol...

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita

MileHighDiva Kera 10-The scent is Cozy Vanilla Cream..smells lite/sweet...Not over powering..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Froreal3

Golden75 said:


> can't track my SSI either



Golden75

Ok, so I received shipping noticed from SSI and Keravada on the 5th (two days ago). Both were listed as NOT FOUND until this morning. I see they both have info now.

SSI's info just says "shipping info received."  I assume that means they just printed a shipping label two days ago. Not good SSI. 

Keravada says it was shipped Priority 2 day: What kind of tracking info is this? It's not even in order. I don't think I will receive anything in no two days (from the shipping date) either.



DATE & TIME
STATUS OF ITEM
LOCATION

December 6, 2013 , 9:22 pm
Processed through USPS Sort Facility	
HOUSTON, TX 77201 

December 7, 2013
Electronic Shipping Info Received	

December 6, 2013 , 7:05 pm
Dispatched to Sort Facility	
CYPRESS, TX 77429 

December 6, 2013 , 3:43 pm
Acceptance	
CYPRESS, TX 77429


----------



## natura87

Twisting/braiding my hair up with Shea Moisture's Curl Enhancing Smoothie, I will follow that up with my green tea spritz.  I think I am definetly going to incorporate the green tea into my  hair regimen and possibly my skin regimen. I forgot how good the CES stuff is and I'm glad I can get it in Korea. The back will be a braidout into a high bun and the front will just be tiny twists into a bang, Gonna try some of my facial stuff I've bought here (the face masks are super cheap and soo good) and let this hair set. Its been a while since I've actually styled my hair so I hope this looks nice.

I've been watching Youtube all day, being antisocial and just catching up on British history.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Froreal3 I was really happy when she contacted me. I am still hoping I get my stuff because if the package is lost I will be issued a refund which means I missed out on the sale


----------



## Golden75

@Froreal3 - Thanks.  Mine says electronic info received.  I noticed it says 1 day priority too. So may be I'll have by Monday.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

natura87 said:


> Twisting/braiding my hair up with Shea Moisture's Curl Enhancing Smoothie, I will follow that up with my green tea spritz.* I think I am definetly going to incorporate the green tea into my hair regimen *and possibly my skin regimen. I forgot how good the CES stuff is and I'm glad I can get it in Korea. The back will be a braidout into a high bun and the front will just be tiny twists into a bang, Gonna try some of my facial stuff I've bought here (the face masks are super cheap and soo good) and let this hair set. Its been a while since I've actually styled my hair so I hope this looks nice.
> 
> I've been watching Youtube all day, being antisocial and just catching up on British history.



@natura87

So Do I! 

I wanted to pick some up yesterday and didn't.

Will get some soon.


----------



## MileHighDiva

Thank you Ms.Lita!  I can't wait for your review!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl

While the "Sales" were good, shipping/processing has been "Not So Good" IMO.

I placed an order with Duafe Naturals on the 19th. 

 People who purchased afterwards (or same day) already have their orders. 

Mine says: "Still Processing"


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> 
> While the "Sales" were good, shipping/processing has been "Not So Good" IMO.
> 
> I placed an order with Duafe Naturals on the 19th.
> 
> People who purchased afterwards (or same day) already have their orders.
> 
> Mine says: "Still Processing"



IDareT'sHair I have to agree with you. I'm still waiting on quite a few of my orders and now that's compounded by USPS' lack luster service. I was really hoping that there would have been some sort of improvement with shipping since USPS made so many changes to their service but I guess it was smoke and mirrors


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Perfect Blends aka Annabelle (ETSY)

*Ya'll know I'm "hooked" on that Scalp Rx. And love the Oil

B1 G1 Free ALL Hand & Body Lotions The Entire Month of December

30% Off Everything Sale Starts 12/13 ends 12/30 Code = 30OFF


http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=...AzEDpwDTpfe78OG4ATAkrjw&bvm=bv.57752919,d.aWc


 *Fast Shipping, Great CS, nice Product Presentation, includes 'samples'


----------



## Lita

IDareT'sHair First it was listed to start on Dec 15,glad she doing it earlier..Annebelle.

*I'm hooked on this White Chocolate Intense Mask..Tangerine & Walnut con too..Will give complete review later..

Already have my cart ready...

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita

IDareT'sHair I like Annebelle oil,but 4oz isn't large enough $$$..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Lita

I really want you to try the Scalp Rx too. 

It's pricey, but very nice and full of wonderful ingredients.

She told me she was 'lowering' the price of her Oil. So I 'assume' she must Lurk.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Lita

ETA: I've never purchased the "Oil" but received a total of x3 as a Sample w/Previous orders.

This time she sent me: a Conditioner and a Hair Lotion.

 Her Oil is very 'similiar' to BoBeam's Rootz Hair Oil.  I ordered BoBeam's during her Sale.


----------



## Lita

IDareT'sHair Yes,I plan on getting the scalp RX this time..Has yummy ingredients..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Lita

I can't stop myself with that Scalp Rx. SMH

And it smells good.

It 'blows' my x2 Limit skrait to you know where.

 Komaza is doing a Reformulation and Relaunch of theirs, which was my Winter "Go-To"

 Which is suppose to re-launch sometime in 2014 Jenn said.


----------



## Lita

IDareT'sHair I have a sample of her oil & I like it..Very soothing on the scalp.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Lita

Yeah, it's practically identical to BoBeam's.  Hers are $4.00 for x2 oz.  

So, I ordered x2 of those during her Sale.

I went back and got x2 more.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

AveYou $25.00 Off $100 

Code = AYWINTER


----------



## divachyk

I notice Carrot Cake has yogurt. Isn't yogurt like a protein?  Yall know my hair is protein phobic, 4realz.


----------



## HanaKuroi

IDareT'sHair said:
			
		

> AveYou $25.00 Off $100
> 
> Code = AYWINTER



What is another $75?? Pffft!

I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My BoBeam came today and also a Swap.


----------



## Beamodel

divachyk said:


> I notice Carrot Cake has yogurt. Isn't yogurt like a protein?  Yall know my hair is protein phobic, 4realz.



You should try it. My hair hates mango but it loves carrot cake though. It seals my ends with the right amount (not too heavy, not too light). 

I'm using one now, and I have a back up. I don't go through butters quick at all so I'm sure I will have this for like forever.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair

Hey. Some of that Annabelle stuff looks good. I might try one of the conditioners and that Hair Tonic


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

I'm interested in the Tonic too.

Hey Girl.


----------



## Froreal3

*looks at Annabelle* 

My SSI and Keravada will be here on Monday. Too bad it's not my wash day. I wanted to try out either SSI's Blueberry or Keravada's co-cleanser.


----------



## Froreal3

What's the link to Annabelle?

Nevermind. I got it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Froreal3

Are those the last things you're waiting on?

 I'm still waiting for:

 CCs Naturals
 HappyNappy
 Claudie
 Duafe
 Donna Marie (still hasn't arrived)


----------



## divachyk

Beamodel said:


> You should try it. My hair hates mango but it loves carrot cake though. It seals my ends with the right amount (not too heavy, not too light).  I'm using one now, and I have a back up. I don't go through butters quick at all so I'm sure I will have this for like forever.


Beamodel, I will definitely use it once to see how I like it. Smells delish.


----------



## Froreal3

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Froreal3
> 
> Are those the last things you're waiting on?
> 
> I'm still waiting for:
> 
> CCs Naturals
> HappyNappy
> Claudie
> Duafe
> Donna Marie (still hasn't arrived)



Girl not even. Those are all my ORIGINAL blk friday list. I impulse purchased HH and SD too at the last minute. HH because of that great "discount" and SD because I rediscovered how great MSI is. Once SD and HH come, I'll be done. By the time I get them, I'll probably be low on some of my goodies anyway.


----------



## Brownie518

I am anxiously awaiting the reviews on that KV conditioner

The b.a.s.k. Apple joint makes my hair so soft!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Froreal3

I forgot about Hairitage - Yeah...I'm waiting on that too. 
I'm not expected my BF order until around MLK Day.

Brownie518

Good to know about Apple Sorghum


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Froreal3

I guess You & I will keep waiting....erplexed


----------



## Froreal3

IDareT'sHair said:


> Froreal3
> 
> I forgot about Hairitage - Yeah...I'm waiting on that too.
> *I'm not expected my BF order until around MLK Day.
> *
> Brownie518
> 
> Good to know about Apple Sorghum



Me neither. I guesstimate SD being around end of the month or beginning of Jan and HH probably mid Jan. By then, I will probably have used up a good amount.


----------



## Froreal3

Brownie518 said:


> I am anxiously awaiting the reviews on that KV conditioner
> 
> The b.a.s.k. Apple joint makes my hair so soft!



Brownie518 you mean the DC or the co-cleanser?


----------



## Brownie518

The HH Carrot Cake in the jar seems a little more whipped and lighter but still excellent. I'm going thru that and my KV oils quick. 

I plan to DC with SD Razz later.


----------



## Brownie518

Froreal3 said:


> Brownie518 you mean the DC or the co-cleanser?



Either one. 
Froreal3


----------



## divachyk

Brownie518 said:


> The HH Carrot Cake in the jar seems a little more whipped and lighter but still excellent. I'm going thru that and my KV oils quick.  I plan to DC with SD Razz later.


My HH Carrot Cake is in a bottle Brownie518


----------



## Froreal3

divachyk said:


> My HH Carrot Cake is in a bottle Brownie518



I thought she said she wasn't still using the bottle. I've had it the bottle and the jar. Both are good. The one in the jar is fluffier/whippier rather than oily like the one in the bottle.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 

My Carrot Cake is in the Jar.  Can't wait to try it. 

I'm waiting on x2 Big City Punch and a Liquid Cake Batter.

Froreal3

I also just remembered I'm waiting on another bottle of PALTAS (from the UK).  

Not sure about that one now, because I read in that PALTAS Challenge Thread, they were cancelling folks orders. 

What's up with that?


----------



## Brownie518

She now uses jars. The original was in a bottle. I have two of each.

Did anyone get both KV conditioners? Is there a diff in ingredients?


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair

I plan to use Big City under my leave in later, Liquid Gold.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

Remember ALL that KV I 'had'??????

I am down to x1 Bottle.  And I had ALL 8oz bottles too.

I have x1 bottle of Fenugreek left in Raspberry (my least Favorite scent) out of all the ones I had.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

I hope I like BCP. 

You know I've gotten 'use' to using Liquid Spritz for my Leave-In.

I read this one is like a heavy oil/liquid????


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair said:


> Brownie518  I hope I like BCP.  You know I've gotten 'use' to using Liquid Spritz for my Leave-In.  I read this one is like a heavy oil/liquid????



IDareT'sHair

It's not oily. Just a thick liquid


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> Brownie518
> 
> Remember ALL that KV I 'had'??????
> 
> I am down to x1 Bottle.  And I had ALL 8oz bottles too.
> 
> I have x1 bottle of Fenugreek left in Raspberry (my least Favorite scent) out of all the ones I had.


IDareT'sHair

WHAAAT??????? All of it gone??? Wow, you really were tearing thru them oils. I am, too, now. I love them, and with no coconut they are even better for me.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel said:


> *It's not oily. Just a thick liquid*


 
Beamodel

 Good to know.  Thank you Bea




Brownie518 said:


> *WHAAAT??????? All of it gone??? Wow, you really were tearing thru them oils. I am, too, now. I love them, and with no coconut they are even better for me.*



Brownie518

 POOF!  Gone.  Like They never existed.

 If I didn't know better, I'd think somebody stole them........

 Glad the "No Coconut" Formula is working for you.


----------



## divachyk

Froreal3 said:


> I thought she said she wasn't still using the bottle. I've had it the bottle and the jar. Both are good. The one in the jar is fluffier/whippier rather than oily like the one in the bottle.



Froreal3, she must have went back. This is my first time ordering it.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> Beamodel
> 
> Good to know.  Thank you Bea
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brownie518
> 
> POOF!  Gone.  Like They never existed.
> 
> If I didn't know better, I'd think somebody stole them........
> 
> Glad the "No Coconut" Formula is working for you.



 well, they are some good oils.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

You shoulda' made me slow down.  You knew I was killin' 'em.

Oh Well, at least I have that x1 bottle of Fenugreek left.


----------



## Brownie518

I have a good stash of KV oiks but i couls order more...i like the Buttercream Wedding scent. Im almost finished with one.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518

I want another Coffee, Bramhi, Hibiscus, Amala, Nettle (see where I'm going?)

Wouldn't mind trying the Buttercreme but I need a Sale.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> I want another Coffee, Bramhi, Hibiscus, Amala, Nettle (see where I'm going?)
> 
> Wouldn't mind trying the Buttercreme but I need a Sale.



The listings say 30 off code cyber still, i think


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518

I didn't 'realize' how F-A-S-T I was blowing through those Oils 

 Until I went to get one and realized I didn't have any left....

I want: Pumpkin, Buttercreme, Warm Vanilla, Cotton Candy.


----------



## Froreal3

Damn they are really going in on HH on Curly Nikki. I thought our thread was bad. I kind of feel bad for her. 

I'm such a bleeding heart.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Froreal3

They don't play over there.  They will ruin you.  Seriously. 

We 'lightweight' over here.

They will tear you into pieces over there and KIM.


----------



## Froreal3

^^^  Word...they don't EVEN play. We were "nice" about it. hahaha

Wonder what she'll do w/our discount? erplexed


----------



## Brownie518

Froreal3 said:


> Damn they are really going in on HH on Curly Nikki. I thought our thread was bad. I kind of feel bad for her.
> 
> I'm such a bleeding heart.



Yeah they are tearin her up....


----------



## Froreal3

^^^Word.

Bout to stop being lazy and do this overnight prepoo/detangle with EVCO, EVOO, and a drop of Jasmine EO.


----------



## HanaKuroi

What is the thread called on Curly Nikki?



Tua

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## Golden75

HanaKuroi said:


> What is the thread called on Curly Nikki?
> 
> 
> 
> Tua
> 
> Sent from my iPad using LHCF



HanaKuroi - Hairitage Hydration 40% Off!!!  I'm reading now.  Yea, they go in...DEEP!


----------



## HanaKuroi

*screams* I JUST FOUND THE PHOTOS/VIDEOS.

Lawdhamercy! 

The carpet!!!!!! I am a frequent vacuumer and am disgusted with carpet stains. Please don't tell me she has a pet. 

She needs better people. When I calm down I will be back.

:gags:

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## myronnie

Ok random question for my fellow product enthusiasts:
How do you store your plethora of products? I don't have THAT much but I've had 3 products go bad on me (discoloration or change in consistency). Granted, I stored them at RT in Florida weather (and I do not use my AC that much). I have moved a bit of my products to my refrigerator but I'm scared about water damage  I've resorted to not stocking up because I don't want to throw away money.


----------



## divachyk

myronnie said:


> Ok random question for my fellow product enthusiasts:
> How do you store your plethora of products? I don't have THAT much but I've had 3 products go bad on me (discoloration or change in consistency). Granted, I stored them at RT in Florida weather (and I do not use my AC that much). I have moved a bit of my products to my refrigerator but I'm scared about water damage  I've resorted to not stocking up because I don't want to throw away money.



What's RT myronnie? I use a dorm size product fridge. I have never experienced water damage when temps were good. Somehow I hit the dial and dropped the temps and products ended up freezing. I've thawed them as I needed to use them and all were fine. Some water separates from the product as it thaws but mixes back in very well when you stir or shake it up. Bear Fruit Hair conditioners were the only exception. They were runny but still performed.


----------



## myronnie

divachyk sorry i have chemistry brain right now..RT = room temperature
ok, I will continue storing them in my refrigerator for now. I'll probably invest in a mini-fridge also just because it's kind of weird having hair products with my food  (even though some of them smell like they could be eaten!!)
Thanks divachyk


----------



## Froreal3

Golden75 said:


> HanaKuroi - Hairitage Hydration 40% Off!!!  I'm reading now.  Yea, they go in...DEEP!



Yeah...starts on page 18   Been reading it this the whole fiasco began.



HanaKuroi said:


> **screams** I JUST FOUND THE PHOTOS/VIDEOS.
> 
> Lawdhamercy!
> 
> The carpet!!!!!! I am a frequent vacuumer and am disgusted with carpet stains. Please don't tell me she has a pet.
> 
> She needs better people. When I calm down I will be back.
> 
> :gags:
> 
> Sent from my iPad using LHCF



  at your reaction HanaKuroi Oh, she just has a cute orange cat. I'm not judging cuz I used to have cats...but that was when I was 17 and I didn't make hair products. 



myronnie said:


> Ok random question for my fellow product enthusiasts:
> How do you store your plethora of products? I don't have THAT much but I've had 3 products go bad on me (discoloration or change in consistency). Granted, I stored them at RT in Florida weather (and I do not use my AC that much). I have moved a bit of my products to my refrigerator but I'm scared about water damage  I've resorted to not stocking up because I don't want to throw away money.



myronnie I store most of them under the sink, some in a box in my room and some in the fridge.


----------



## EnExitStageLeft

Recites...."I will not buy a mini fridge"...."I will not buy a Mini Fridge"!


----------



## myronnie

EnExit...youuuuu knowww you want tha fridge...it's calling your nameeee.
I just don't want my friends/SO/parents to come to my place and open my fridge and give me the side-eye..I have people over sometimes to cook and I need to sequester the products!!!

Lol HH has a kitty. My dad calls cats sh**-kitties...lol. Because they kind of are. I have one that I love very much but she can get dirty easily..you have to be super clean with animals.


----------



## Froreal3

Ok yall I just got done prepooing. I put in my usual "coconut plus whatever oil I have laying around, which happened to be EVOO." I said, "Lemme go try that Soultanicals Mango Dip since it is supposed to detangle...

O.M.G...that stuff DEEEtangles. Slip is amaaazing and it had my curls popping fro real.  It usually doesn't take long for me to detangle, but I was able to with more ease...probably only took 15-20 minutes...and it only took that long because I was being super gentle finger detangling the strand separating way. I'm mad I only got that little arse sample from Foxy Mango. I will purchase more when this local ATL retailer Healthy Hair Dimensions starts carrying Soultanicals at the end of the month. I can't wait now. Definite repurchase.

I'll review Knot Sauce tomorrow as it will be my leave in.


----------



## Lita

divachyk Your hair looks amazing..Keep growing.


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita

Bask-Came today..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita

I used Kera 10 tonight & my hair is super duper soft,clean & Detangled....

*I'm sitting with Whiskey Soak on..Now.


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita

Brownie518 & Froreal3 You will not be dissapointed with Annabelle,nice products,she customizes & great CS..,

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita

They are going in over on curly nikki..Wow!

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Froreal3

Lita ^^I just.can't.stop reading!


----------



## EnExitStageLeft

Somebody link a sista to the curly nikki debacle

Lita Froreal3


----------



## Lita

Brought-
*Organic Hibiscus Powder
*Vatika-Olive Almond Henna Dc Mask
*Vatika-Black Seed Mask
*Kaolin Clay
*Coconut Milk Powder

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## EnExitStageLeft

myronnie

SO would have a cow. When i asked for my cabinet her chuckled and obliged, but I ain't pushing it with a mini fridge. He'd probably have a cow


----------



## Froreal3

EnExitStageLeft said:


> myronnie
> 
> SO would have a cow. When i asked for my cabinet her chuckled and obliged, but I ain't pushing it with a mini fridge. He'd probably have a cow



I don't think I could bring myself to get a mini fridge just for products! lol DH would be like, "Now I know she has a problem."


----------



## Froreal3

Lita said:


> Brownie518 & Froreal3 You will not be dissapointed with Annabelle,nice products,she customizes & great CS..,
> 
> Happy Hair Growing!



Lita she's on my 2014 to try list. Her stuff looks like it smells so good.


----------



## Lita

EnExitStageLeft Go to curly Nikki forums & click-Specials/discounts thread..

*I just left that site..Wow.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Froreal3

^^^Lita, I think some of us are catching up on some uhh...reading.  

IDareT'sHair EnExitStageLeft


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I'm back Ya'll.  

They don't play over there.


----------



## Lita

Froreal3 said:


> ^^^Lita, I think some of us are catching up on some uhh...reading.
> 
> IDareT'sHair EnExitStageLeft



Froreal3 It's popping like popcorn over yonder...In the words of Denzel-King Kong ain't got sh** on them..lol 

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Froreal3

Lita said:


> Froreal3 It's popping like popcorn over yonder...In the words of Denzel-King Kong ain't got sh** on them..lol
> 
> Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## EnExitStageLeft

I hope Hairitage makes it through this.....

But Hoodritage Hydrations Tho?!

*WAKES UP*


----------



## Lita

This should be in the Vendor's hand book..101 for what not to do..


----------



## Froreal3

IDareT'sHair said:


> I'm back Ya'll.
> 
> They don't play over there.



Girl, I was like    then  then


----------



## IDareT'sHair

She would look good giving them their money back. And doing it sooner rather than later.  

Them folks will "investigate" you into H-E(double hockey-sticks).


----------



## Beamodel

I oiled my scalp with KV Fenugreek oil. Then moisturized my new growth with HH Cake Batter... Man oh man, my hair feels so soft and yummy!


----------



## Froreal3

EnExitStageLeft said:


> I hope Hairitage makes it through this.....
> 
> But Hoodritage Hydrations Tho?!
> 
> *WAKES UP*




I died too. I was like


----------



## Lita

EnExitStageLeft I almost choked on 'Hoodritage'..Can't believe it..I wish her well..

*Soft coconut is still my favorite leave-in.


----------



## Froreal3

Beamodel said:


> I oiled my scalp with KV Fenugreek oil. Then moisturized my new growth with *HH Cake Batter*... Man oh man, my hair feels so soft and yummy!



  

That was mad funny how you came up in here not knowing what's going on.  Beamodel


----------



## Beamodel

Froreal3 said:


> That was mad funny how you came up in here not knowing what's going on.  Beamodel



I'm reading it now... I did read Curly Nikki too... Gawd I don't know how HH will recover from this. 

Froreal3


----------



## Lita

Can't wait to get the rest of my BF/Cyber Monday orders.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita

Beamodel I think HH can recover,if she honers refunds & stays off social media,unless shes talking about new products/order status..Period.


----------



## Froreal3

Lita said:


> Can't wait to get the rest of my BF/Cyber Monday orders.
> 
> Happy Hair Growing!



Girl, me too. I have SSI and Keravada coming in on Monday. Then SD probably end of the month, then HH probably by MLK day.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Lita @Beamodel @Brownie518 @Froreal3

I just heard back from HappyNappyBabyDaddy

35% off New Years Sale. (Yes.....I asked)


----------



## Lita

Froreal3 NO YOU DIDN'T say HH on MLK...Lol..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Beamodel

Lita

I hope so. Gawd this got ugly for no reason... No reason at all.


----------



## EnExitStageLeft

I really hope she makes it through this because this is a tough one.

#SCMisTheBIDNESS! #IcantLivewithoutMyJOJ #WhatsGoneHappenToMyEnds #SheNeedsToHireaCSRep #I'mLookingForAJob #JustSayin


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Lita said:


> *I think HH can recover,if she honers refunds & stays off social media,unless shes talking about new products/order status..Period.*



Lita

 I don't think she can.  Especially when the 'other' Forums get finished.

 Folks talmbout the BBB and stuff.


----------



## Lita

It's Saturday,Use One Buy One...We got jokes tonight..lol

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Froreal3

Beamodel judging from just lhcf, it died down...but nah.


----------



## Froreal3

EnExitStageLeft said:


> I really hope she makes it through this because this is a tough one.
> 
> #SCMisTheBIDNESS! #IcantLivewithoutMyJOJ #WhatsGoneHappenToMyEnds #SheNeedsToHireaCSRep #I'mLookingForAJob #JustSayin



 I gotta stifle my laughter! DH and DD are trying to sleep!


----------



## Lita

IDareT'sHair said:


> Lita
> 
> I don't think she can.  Especially when the 'other' Forums get finished.
> 
> Folks talmbout the BBB and stuff.



IDareT'sHair People tried to warn her,including her aunt..Hard head makes an empty wallet.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Froreal3

Why do I find myself clicking refresh every so often over there?


----------



## Froreal3

Lita said:


> IDareT'sHair People tried to warn her,including her aunt..Hard head makes an empty wallet.
> 
> Happy Hair Growing!



But she said it wasn't about the money.


----------



## Lita

Froreal3 Yep,but this is dipping deep into her pockets..It's wonderful when you get paid for something,you enjoy doing.

*I know this is hurting her both ways..Sad.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

They don't stop.  

They tore MTM up and ended what we come to know and love as: ENSO NATURALS.

Lita


----------



## Froreal3

^^^True. 10 char


----------



## Lita

IDareT'sHair I loved me some Enso..Wish I could get my hands on some now..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Froreal3

IDareT'sHair said:


> They don't stop.
> 
> They tore MTM up and ended what we come to know and love as: ENSO NATURALS.
> 
> Lita



What's Enso? What happened with them?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Froreal3

It was a Product Line that came & went.


----------



## Froreal3

^^^Oh the forums took her out too? IDareT'sHair


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Froreal3 Lita

Yeah.  The pulled records. Got info. She eventually went out.


----------



## Froreal3

^^Ok, I googled. Sad...I don't think HH will go down that road. It wasn't that serious. I don't think...


----------



## HanaKuroi

Ooooo,

I am too through. I am reading the sales discount thread on curly Nikki. Did she really tell folks not to order that many bottles? And say "Wut dey gonna do wit alladat?"

-back to reading

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## divachyk

I have been at an event and missed all the fun! Off to CN I go.

myronnie, EnExitStageLeft, Froreal3, I had the fridge for other things and when it was no longer needed, I converted it into a product fridge. We're not comfortable with mixing hair and food in the same fridge so it all worked out. 

Lita, thanks for the hair love


----------



## natura87

Off to read the Curlynikki site.


----------



## natura87

The thing that gets me about HH is that she talks so...hoodboogerish. Who told her that was acceptable. If I am going to buy a product from a business I expect that the owner acts in a professional manner. Any and all correspondence should be in English, not ebonics. If you are getting my money I just expect a certain level of decorum. She seems very unprofessional. Why on Earth would you post pictures of a dirty house, day old food left out...? That is nasty and makes me wonder whether or not you take any precautions when making your product. In regards to the "broken conditioner".. dont even tell me about it. I dont need to know that it is broken and that you tried to fix it. A real business woman would throw it away immediately and not even think to tell customers that you are gonna try to make it work. That is just nasty.

I was interested in her product before..but now, I dont think I could ever buy from her. It isnt just the unsanitary conditions...but her actions on FB, IG and twitter. The way she treated her aunt that was trying to help her...its just too much.


----------



## Babygrowth

EnExitStageLeft said:


> I hope Hairitage makes it through this.....
> 
> But Hoodritage Hydrations Tho?!
> 
> *WAKES UP*


I just can't. I'm scared to go over there 


IDareT'sHair said:


> @Lita @Beamodel @Brownie518 @Froreal3
> 
> I just heard back from HappyNappyBabyDaddy
> 
> 35% off New Years Sale. (Yes.....I asked)



Do you know if they're still doing 50% off for xmas and then 35% for New year's?


----------



## Babygrowth

Ok ladies. I'm slowly but surely catching up with my purchases to get my stash back up. Soon I will be back on y'all level.


----------



## Lita

I can't believe the drastic turn with HH,this is getting worse..People gave her great advice before & she didn't take it,now all this info/documentation's being presented etc..Don't know what to say.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Froreal3

^^I just caught up from last night on both threads. I don't understand how it went from bad to worse so quickly. smdh

Lita


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Babygrowth

She didn't say?  Hmpf.

I asked if there would be a Christmas Sale and she responded back and said 35% New Years Sale.

I forgot about that earlier convo about a 50% off Christmas Sale.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Froreal3

Mernin' Ms. Lady!


----------



## Froreal3

IDareT'sHair 

Morning! Sitting with this DC under my dryer catching up on reading.


----------



## Froreal3

I don't know why I want to try Perfect Blends stuff. I already have a sizeable stash (currently or coming soon). 

I will resist this 30% off sale. I'm sure there will be more sales in 2014.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Froreal3 

Girl...Your Stash Can NEVER Be Too Big!  

j/k Yeah it can.

What DC'er are you using? MHC Olive You?


----------



## Froreal3

IDareT'sHair I'm currently conducting research with both Olive You and Coconut Papaya on either side.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Froreal3

Research is always good.  I liked all of her DC'ers.  

Didn't get around to trying - Molasses DC'er because I sold it both times I had it w/o trying.

After finishing up the Honey Horsetail Reconstructor, I'd buy it again (on Sale).

MHC is very big on performance.  Scents...not so much.  

Everything I've tried, performed very well and did what she said it does.


----------



## Froreal3

IDareT'sHair I'm about to rinse these out right now. So far the scents are very underwhelming and you know I love my scents. So far I'd only repurchase on sale. BRB.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Froreal3

Yeah, it's a nice solid line.  Overpriced.  But Solid.  Fast Shipping. Great Customer Service.

Golden75

Hey G!


----------



## Golden75

Froreal3 said:


> @IDareT'sHair I'm about to rinse these out right now. So far the scents are very underwhelming and you know I love my scents. So far I'd only repurchase on sale. BRB.


 
Froreal3 - Can't wait to hear your review on MHC.  I bought a few things.  Her scents are def, not there.  The honey love lotion (think its called) smells good, very light scent, but nice.


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair - Hey Chica!


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Froreal3
> 
> Yeah, it's a nice solid line. Overpriced. But Solid. Fast Shipping. Great Customer Service.
> 
> @Golden75
> 
> Hey G!


 
IDareT'sHair - I was thinking this when I smelled her stuff .  No scent, so it must perform.


----------



## Froreal3

ronie Golden75 

Just finished rinsing out the MYHC Olive You and Coconut Papaya Hair Paste on either side of my head. They went on my hair very smoothly as they both have a good amount of slip, unlike SD VS which is thick. They're both very good and leave the hair soft. Upon rinsing out, my hair felt soft, but not buttery soft like the way SD VS or even HV Sitrinillah does. Also, they don't smell good.  So SD VS wins yet again. They won't be repurchases especially since the price and smell don't even hold a candle to VS. I will use them up though.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Morning divas. 

IDareT'sHair What is the link for this happy nappy store?


----------



## Golden75

Froreal3 said:


> @ronie @Golden75
> 
> Just finished rinsing out the MYHC Olive You and Coconut Papaya Hair Paste on either side of my head. They went on my hair very smoothly as they both have a good amount of slip, unlike SD VS which is thick. They're both very good and leave the hair soft. Upon rinsing out, my hair felt soft, but not buttery soft like the way SD VS or even HV Sitrinillah does. Also, they don't smell good.  So SD VS wins yet again. They won't be repurchases especially since the price and smell don't even hold a candle to VS. I will use them up though.


 
Froreal3 - Thank you!  I plan to get some SD once this stash goes down . I did like a few things from her line.  If I like the MHC, I would prob only repurchase during a sale, cause it ain't cheap!  May be you can add a dash of SD into the MHC to make it smell good and get the performance of both?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Froreal3 

Good Review. You may change your mind with continued use.  

I thought the Honey Horsetail Reconstructor was just kinda _okay_, but after using it each wash day I changed my opinion.

@Golden75

What else are you waiting on? Other than Hairitage Hydrations.


----------



## Froreal3

Golden75 the VS performs better than both MYHC dcers, so that would be wasting my precious VS.  I'mma use up these MYHCs quick though. So far the only thing I love is the Buttery Soy and the Sophia's Old Fashioned Hair Grease, but these would also have to be on sale.

I have some SSI coming, so I will try the Riche Moisture Mask soon. I heard great things about it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl

Morning Lady Swirl-Curl

http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=...rHsX8HJCDDZZLD9HFOlXgfw&bvm=bv.57752919,d.aWc


----------



## Froreal3

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Froreal3
> 
> Good Review. *You may change your mind with continued use.*
> 
> I thought the Honey Horsetail Reconstructor was just kinda _okay_, but after using it each wash day I changed my opinion.



I hope so. I will be using it mostly every week to use it up now. Luckily the Coconut Papaya is only 2oz. Between me and Dd's hair, I will only have about 3 more uses out of the 8oz. Olive You.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Froreal3 said:


> *So far the only thing I love is the Buttery Soy and the Sophia's Old Fashioned Hair Grease,* but these would also have to be on sale.


 
Froreal3

 Didn't I say that?


----------



## Froreal3

IDareT'sHair said:


> curlyhersheygirl
> 
> Morning Lady Swirl-Curl
> 
> http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=...rHsX8HJCDDZZLD9HFOlXgfw&bvm=bv.57752919,d.aWc



Happy Nappy's Stuff looks yummy.


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Froreal3
> 
> Good Review. You may change your mind with continued use.
> 
> I thought the Honey Horsetail Reconstructor was just kinda _okay_, but after using it each wash day I changed my opinion.
> 
> @Golden75
> 
> What else are you waiting on? Other than Hairitage Hydrations.


 
IDareT'sHair - My bad, HH refunded me yesterday.  I had a nice little order too .  Sucks how this all went down.   somebody else will get this monnneeee!!! (in the future)

I'm waiting on: HV, SSI, Soultanicals , and Jane Carter.


----------



## Froreal3

IDareT'sHair said:


> Froreal3
> 
> Didn't I say that?



You sure did. You know what I like.  It is really, really, really good. I am using on skin too. This 16oz. Buttery Soy will give me a lot of use.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Golden75

Yeah...that was terrible. *There are just no words*


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Froreal3

Yeah, Buttery Soy and Sophia's stay up in my Stash.

I got a couple jars of Honey Hair Mask too.


----------



## Golden75

I been fighting this urge to buy something all week   I dunno why cause I hauled on BF.  This is why I need to keep my hair in yarn twists/extensions.  I have no urge to buy a thing.


----------



## Froreal3

^^I won't buy anything else until maybe March for my bday.


----------



## Golden75

Froreal3 said:


> ^^I won't buy anything else until maybe March for my bday.


 
I don't need anything for awhile either. Just got to keep fighting...:swordfigh


----------



## Froreal3

Golden75 We can do this!!


----------



## Froreal3

Used up Naturelle Grow Lemon Detox. Had this stuff for a minute. It is good. No back ups and I would repurchase.

ETA: Bout to apply my Soultanicals leave ins.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I just remembered I ordered from:
Brown Butter Beauty 
x1 Babbasu DC'er - have x2 in my Stash getting ready to open x1

*can't keep up with all these durn purchases.


----------



## Golden75

Froreal3 - YES WE CAN!!!!


----------



## Froreal3

IDareT'sHair said:


> I just remembered I ordered from:
> Brown Butter Beauty
> x1 Babbasu DC'er - have x2 in my Stash getting ready to open x1
> 
> *can't keep up with all these durn purchases.



Girl, you need to write em down, keep a spreadsheet, word doc or somethin! ...like I do.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Froreal3

All NG's stuff is good IMO.  She can't get no love tho'. 

I'm currently using her Rosemary Pomade.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75 Froreal3

Hmpf.  Ya'll know ya'll gone be buying something during these:
Christmas
New Years
MLK

Sales so Hush!...


----------



## Froreal3

HH's FB page! Who is cursing her out like that?!    #worsethanrealitytv


----------



## Golden75

Froreal3 said:


> HH's FB page! Who is cursing her out like that?!    #worsethanrealitytv


 

 D-OH!!! I'm at work no FB!! SCREENSHOT!!! Froreal3! PLEASE


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Froreal3

Lawd...what's going on now????...

You know I'm techno-illiterate.


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Froreal3
> 
> Lawd...what's going on now????...
> 
> You know I'm techno-illiterate.


 
@IDareT'sHair - Someone posted in our HH thread someone of FB said - (paraphase) Don't poop on ppl that keep yo lights on! Mine is PG


----------



## Beamodel

I read on her personal page someone called her Hoodrat Hydration. Just as I was reading it, they were deleted


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75

Girl, what a mess.  


How will it all End?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel

Hi Ms. Bea!


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair

Hey girly... I don't think this will end until all orders are out. It seemed like when folks were getting starting to get their orders it was calming dwn, but now the flame has be lit again. Gawd


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Golden75
> 
> Girl, what a mess.
> 
> 
> How will it all End?


 
@IDareT'sHair - It could've ended ok, but to say you ain't going to refund people? I mean it was off the cliff already, but saying you keeping money is just . Even if people were ok with the situation, now they prob  what if I have an issue with an order and want a refund, is she keeping my money???


----------



## Golden75

Dis some bull, I ain't getting no work done today!


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair Thanks for the link. What do you recommend? If they are still having a 50% sale I'll partake.

That HH thread in the CN forum was just too much.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel said:


> *It seemed like when folks were getting starting to get their orders it was calming dwn, but now the flame has be lit again. Gawd*



@Beamodel

Folks talmbout they throwing their order in the Trash etc.... 

 They should just list them, if they don't want them.

I can understand it though. I remember waiting so long for Amaka Creations I didn't want it and re-boxed it and sent to another poster as soon as it came. 

 Same with Beija Flores (or whatever that mess is called) 

And the same with that durn Sorenzo Beads. As soon as it got here I sold it.



Golden75 said:


> *It could've ended ok, but to say you ain't going to refund people? I mean it was off the cliff already, but saying you keeping money is just . Even if people were ok with the situation, now they prob  what if I have an issue with an order and want a refund, is she keeping my money???*



@Golden75

She don't understand the Power in the Masses. I seen what happened to Enso, IPN, and a few others. 

AV surprisingly managed to stay in there (but I'm sure not where she use to be) but very few make it after the onslaught of negative feedback.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair That is so true and what's not helping her is that this isn't the first fiasco she's had. A few months back folks were complaining about her tone in various correspondences so now when you add this to it folks won't be very forgiving.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

DOUBLE POST..................................


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl

There are already conflicting stories about the next Sale. 

There was/is suppose to be a 50% Christmas Sale and she e-mailed me yesterday and said a 35% New Years Sale.  

So, I'm not sure if there will be both?erplexed

I got x1 of the Pink Hibiscus.  I also ordered x2 of the Carmel Brulee which hasn't been delivered yet.

The Hair Tea (Oil) is getting good reviews.

Some reviewers say:  The Pink Hibiscus is oily since it's basically Oils/Butters.  Sounds perfect to me with Steam.  

It also got good reviews on YT.


----------



## Froreal3

I posted new screenshots I was able to get in the HH thread. I had opened it fully to read it and I immediately screenshot. Then I copy and posted something else and overwrote it.  I was able to get the unopened version so you can't see all of what she said. It was bad.


----------



## Froreal3

IDareT'sHair said:


> curlyhersheygirl
> 
> There are already conflicting stories about the next Sale.
> 
> There was/is suppose to be a 50% Christmas Sale and she e-mailed me yesterday and said a 35% New Years Sale.
> 
> So, I'm not sure if there will be both?erplexed
> 
> I got x1 of the Pink Hibiscus.  I also ordered x2 of the Carmel Brulee which hasn't been delivered yet.
> 
> The Hair Tea (Oil) is getting good reviews.
> 
> Some reviewers say:  The Pink Hibiscus is oily since it's basically Oils/Butters.  Sounds perfect to me with Steam.
> 
> It also got good reviews on YT.



So Pink Hibiscus is basically a HOT? erplexed i want some moisture in my DCers.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl

It's hard to recover from something like this. 

Half the folks I mentioned (even durn IPN) it didn't get 'this bad'.

I just don't see her recovering. I may be wrong. 

I even think Mala went underground for months and then re-launched? 

At the time of her 'problems', I was new and hadn't had many dealings with her and I wasn't a Butter-Head STANS of hers, so I didn't know about any of that.

But she still lost a bunch of Customers that never returned.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Froreal3

Beamodel and Brownie518 said the same thing about the Butter/Oils.  

I said maybe they could try it as a Pre-Rx? (Both are Relaxed, as am I)

I have not used it yet.  Lita seemed to like it and also as a Sealant.

I'm sure I will like it deep in a Stretch and with Steam.


----------



## Beamodel

Froreal3

Yes it's pretty much just butters and oils. I have a review of it somewhere in this thread. 

I still like ur but I plan on mixing it with other DC or using it to seal. You are natural so you might love it as a DC. It was simply too heavy for my relaxed hair as a DC alone. But I do love it in my new growth.


----------



## Froreal3

^^^Beamodel I think I'd probably like it as a DC, but the point of a DC is to infuse moisture in my hair... I'd probably just use it as a HOT.

ETA: Bout to apply my Soultanicals leave ins...for real now.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel

I will make it my Go-To Deep in a Stretch and always with Steam.

Nice Review Again Bea. 

Because my Hair stay dry.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair

Yea it makes that new growth pop lol.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl  It's hard to recover from something like this.  Half the folks I mentioned (even durn IPN) it didn't get 'this bad'.  I just don't see her recovering. I may be wrong.  I even think Mala went underground for months and then re-launched?  At the time of her 'problems', I was new and hadn't had many dealings with her and I wasn't a Butter-Head STANS of hers, so I didn't know about any of that.  But she still lost a bunch of Customers that never returned.



IDareT'sHair My sister and I were among the customers lost by Mala and for us it wasn't due to price hike and product changes but her lack of customer service.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl

Welp. That says it all.  

If you and *Sis* left, I know she hurtin'.  

Cause Ya'll some Haulin' Curlies!:dollar:

My experience with her wasn't the Butters, but Ms. Bhree and my Fav Ashlii Amala (which I love).

Also her Ginseng & Moringa Detangler and her Oils and conditioners.

Geebus She is still slow as Molasses but she's always been very kind/good to me.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair I've seen that she's made some improvements in her CS so that's good but our experience with her was too bad to give her another chance. It's like that for me also with HQS. Too many vendors out there to put up with some folks foolishness.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl

Her CS may have improved, but her Ship Time is still Horrendous.  

As you know most of the time I forget I placed an order.

Her discounts have been good.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl

I have a few like that too Curly.  

I don't care what they may be offering, I won't buy.

And it takes a while for me to get there though.

That Duafe Naturals is 'bout to become one of them.


----------



## Brownie518

Hey ladies...


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair I know she needs to work on that.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> curlyhersheygirl  I have a few like that too Curly.   I don't care what they may be offering, I won't buy.  And it takes a while for me to get there though.  That Duafe Naturals is 'bout to become one of them.



IDareT'sHair It's so sad when vendors can't realize that they're hurting their business by not finding an amicable solution to customers' issues.


----------



## Brownie518

I have no words for that HH biz...i thought she said there were only like 12 orders with the double discount? She couldn't just eat that small loss and move on? She is making this worse with every move...she just finished the orders from  8th...she must not have stocked on supplies before the sale. Her to do list did say Order Supplies


----------



## Beamodel

Brownie518

That's what I'm thinking. She wasn't stocked on supplies (bottles/raw material etc).


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Brownie518 said:


> I have no words for that HH biz...i thought she said there were only like 12 orders with the double discount? She couldn't just eat that small loss and move on? She is making this worse with every move...she just finished the orders from  8th...she must not have stocked on supplies before the sale. Her to do list did say Order Supplies



Brownie518 I thought the best way to handle that situation was to deactivate all codes that were floating around and then either eat the loss already incurred or reach out to that small group of customers directly and offer them the opportunity to either pay the difference or cancel and reorder.


----------



## Froreal3

Just finished using Knot Sauce and Marula Muru. I put Knot Sauce on one half my head, Marula Muru on a quarter and Oyin Hair Dew on a quarter. I did the quarter thing because the smell of Marula Muru isn't my fav. I sealed all of it with EVCO/EVOO. 

The Knot Sauce went on very smoothly and had a nice silky feel as it was going on. It made my hair feel silky and had good slip as I was applying. It sank right into my hair w/out leaving any white. I love that. Smells great of course. I will see how the moisture holds up through the day.

The Marula Muru didn't sink into my hair as it left a little white upon first application. I had to work it in there a little more. When I sealed, it didn't have any white. I like the consistency...fluffy and light. I don't think I will repurchased based only on the smell. I wish I would have gotten a full size Mango Dip and only a sample of the Marula Muru rather than the other way around.

The Oyin Hair Dew smells great and felt good going on. Left a little white and not slippy like Knot Sauce, so I had to work it in more. Nothing major. I sealed with the oil. 

I'll see how these hold up throughout the day.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl @Brownie518 @Beamodel

On that one Video (in the HH Thread), she said the Code was still active because she had to wait on someone to de-activate it for her or something like that? 

So it is what it is. (paraphrase)

All I know, is I probably won't see that BCP or Liquid Cake Batter for a minute.


----------



## Froreal3

curlyhersheygirl said:


> Brownie518 I thought the best way to handle that situation was to deactivate all codes that were floating around and then either eat the loss already incurred or reach out to that small group of customers directly and offer them the opportunity to either pay the difference or cancel and reorder.



Regardless of what I thought about those particular customers, I would have emailed or joined the forum and made a comment directly to those customers. It could have been really really plain like, "Thank you for ordering. Discount codes may not be stacked, as there was a malfunction with deactivating them during the sale. I will be adjusting orders and invoicing accordingly or you may opt to cancel."

Or she just could have let ate that extra little loss and still let us know that the code wasn't to be used, then kept it moving. I bet you people would have felt guilty and asked to pay the difference anyway.

None of this had to happen. She let her emotions get the best of her and now her rep is suffering.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair

I'm thinking probably a month before you see it. They both are nice too but I ride for SCM and PLBM.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Froreal3

Very Nice research for comparative purposes.

I know I won't be getting any ST'icals, but tempted to get that Knot Butter.

You still getting ST'icals Brownie518 ?


----------



## Froreal3

Beamodel said:


> IDareT'sHair
> 
> I'm thinking probably a month before you see it. They both are nice too but I ride for SCM and PLBM.



I'm not gonna lie. I'm gonna keep and use my HH when I get it as I said before, but I won't be repurchasing. I just can't.


----------



## Beamodel

Froreal3

I have so many back ups on HH I don't know when I will run out of it. I would assume at some point mid next year I would guess.


----------



## Froreal3

The Pomade Shop said she's gonna have a holiday sale. 
IDareT'sHair Brownie518 Lita Beamodel

Dec. 14 to Dec. 24--25% off on all full-size products. Enter coupon code HOLIDAY at checkout.

Golden75  Giiiirll....IDK about what we talked about earlier.


----------



## MileHighDiva

Froreal3  Nothing can top Hair Dew or SD WGBC!  Next, it need you to buy and try (provide objective review) the following from DB, so I can save myself:

Lemon Transitioning Creme
Cocoa Bean lotion and whip


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Froreal3 Thanks for that sale info I will get some more of her DC.


----------



## Froreal3

MileHighDiva said:


> Froreal3  Nothing can top Hair Dew or SD WGBC!  Next, it need you to buy and try (provide objective review) the following from DB, so I can save myself:
> 
> Lemon Transitioning Creme
> *Cocoa Bean lotion and whip*



I've tried the Cocoa Beam Smoothing Cream and Hair Whip. Both are good. I prefer the Whip better because it is creamy and goes on oh so smooth. The Smoothing Cream was just meh to me. It goes on decently. It was ok...smells like cocoa butter or something. The Whip has a very, very faint scent, but moisturizes very well. I used it on my twists every two or three days in the winter. I like my scents stronger though.

I love Oyin Hair Dew so far. I can't wait to get SD Wheat Germ.  I'm trying to find a solid, decently priced line to purchase most of my staples from. MYHC is already out for the count...that is a special occasion/sale only certain products line for me. Oyin so far so good. SD has several proven staples in its line and reasonable prices. Hairveda is good and very reasonably priced, but I like my leave in scents stronger/nicer. Her oils are the bomb though.

Can't wait to try SSI.


----------



## Froreal3

curlyhersheygirl said:


> Froreal3 Thanks for that sale info I will get some more of her DC.



curlyhersheygirl I need some more Peppermint Pomade.


----------



## Brownie518

I need to see what TPS i have left. I know for sure a full one of each. No coffe backups but not sure about rosemary or peppermint backups.


----------



## Brownie518

Brownie518 said:


> I need to see what TPS i have left. I know for sure a full one of each. No coffe backups but not sure about rosemary or peppermint backups.



IDareT'sHair

I wont be getting ST now. Maybe next month


----------



## Brownie518

curlyhersheygirl said:


> Brownie518 I thought the best way to handle that situation was to deactivate all codes that were floating around and then either eat the loss already incurred or reach out to that small group of customers directly and offer them the opportunity to either pay the difference or cancel and reorder.



 i think none of this would be going on if she had.


----------



## Lita

EnExitStageLeft Now I know my famous HH avocado cloud will never return..It's so hard to say goodby to yesterday...Pour some espressoself,for the homies that ain't here..IDareT'sHair Remember the soft lavender..Sheds tear.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita

Happy Nappy pink hibiscus is a very,very rich product..Little goes a long,long way..Perfect for ends during this cold strange winter weather.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Golden75

Froreal3 - We must be hair twins, cause everything you said about DB & Oyin are absolutely true for me too.  Have you tried the Oyin Whipped Pudding?  Good stuff. That and the Dew combo amazing (I hope there hasn't been a formula change on the WP)  I need to get both, soon.  I think you will love SD Wheat Germ.  Awesome on my hair, and I plan to haul - in the future and the VS was great too.  I dunno why I haven't hit up SD in so long - prob cause my arse only purchase when there are discounts now.


----------



## Lita

IDareT'sHair Beamodel I'm addicted to BASK whiskey soak..Left a little in in my ends..Hair feels great today..I need 3 more jars..Yes,3.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Froreal3

I haven't used the Oyin Whipped Pudding...it looks kinda hard in youtube reviews. I don't like hard butters. Golden75


----------



## Lita

We need a vendor 101 handbook & it will keep folks companies open..Can avoid unhealthy issues that will effect $$$$.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita

Froreal3 How is the NG lemon detox,I wanted to get that..

*Mini review please...Thanks!

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Lita said:


> *I'm addicted to BASK whiskey soak..Left a little in in my ends..Hair feels great today..I need 3 more jars..Yes,3.*
> 
> Happy Hair Growing!



@Lita

Me Too. 

I normally use it on dry Hair (wrapped in Saran Wrap) while I'm at work and come home & finish it up.

I have x2. I'll re-stock Mothers Day or whenever she has another Sale.



Lita said:


> *Happy Nappy pink hibiscus is a very,very rich product..Little goes a long,long way..Perfect for ends during this cold strange winter weather.*
> 
> Happy Hair Growing!



@curlyhersheygirl Froreal3

FYI


----------



## MileHighDiva

Froreal3

My plan for 2014 is to try a new vendor each business quarter during a sale of some sort i.e. Valentines and Mother's Day, 4th of July, Back to School, and Labor day.  Or pick up gently used items on the exchange forum for test drives.

Lines that I'm curious about:
Komaza (ordered protein on BF)
SSI (picked up Okra on Exchange Forum)
Claudie's Revitalizer 
Darcy's Botanicals

I'll need to order more items from the lines above i.e. LI and DCs during future sales
I'm no longer curious about HH or NG.  However, I did get some NG Lemon Mint Detox on the exchange forum.  It was good, but not better than AIA Coconut Co-Wash, which I can get on the ground.

Thank you for the feedback, regarding DB lotion vs. whip.


----------



## Beamodel

Lita said:


> IDareT'sHair Beamodel I'm addicted to BASK whiskey soak..Left a little in in my ends..Hair feels great today..I need 3 more jars..Yes,3.  Happy Hair Growing!



Lita

I have 2x jars but u haven't used them yet. I will within the next month though.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Curlmart Spend $30 and get Free Shipping: Code = *HOLIDAY*


----------



## Froreal3

Lita said:


> Froreal3 How is the NG lemon detox,I wanted to get that..
> 
> *Mini review please...Thanks!
> 
> Happy Hair Growing!



Lita it is really good. It definitely gets my hair clean. Smells like lemon and leaves a faint scent behind. It doesn't sud at all and has a thin consistency, but not watery. It has some slip, but not amazing slip.


----------



## Golden75

Froreal3 said:


> I haven't used the Oyin Whipped Pudding...it looks kinda hard in youtube reviews. I don't like hard butters. @Golden75


 
Froreal3 - Really?  When I had it, it was a soft whipped butter, very soft.  May be that was the Whipped Shea in the vids?  But nah ah, the pudding should be #SOFT!


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair said:


> Curlmart Spend $30 and get Free Shipping: Code = *HOLIDAY*


 
Lawd I was on there earlier - looking and the shipping was $10. Dayum. What was I buying... lemme check that cart...

ETA: Imma try not to fail myself and not buy anything, but I can't promise anything.

ETA II:  I passed I won't buy anything.


----------



## MileHighDiva

Froreal3 said:


> I haven't used the Oyin Whipped Pudding...it looks kinda hard in youtube reviews. I don't like hard butters. Golden75



Froreal3  it's not hard.  It's firm but creamy if that makes sense.


----------



## MileHighDiva

Golden75 said:


> Lawd I was on there earlier - looking and the shipping was $10. Dayum. What was I buying... lemme check that cart...
> 
> ETA: Imma try not to fail myself and not buy anything, but I can't promise anything.
> 
> ETA II:  I passed I won't buy anything.



Golden75 you betta get that free shipping while they still have certain things still in stock.


----------



## Froreal3

So it seems like Oyin's Hair Dew had more lasting moisture than the Knot Sauce. I love the way the Knot Sauce felt initially, but my hair was kinda dry later. My Oyin quarter was softer...so it looks like Knot Sauce will only be a refresher and not a moisturizer for me.


----------



## Brownie518

Lita said:


> IDareT'sHair Beamodel I'm addicted to BASK whiskey soak..Left a little in in my ends..Hair feels great today..I need 3 more jars..Yes,3.
> 
> Happy Hair Growing!


Lita

Isn't that Whiskey great? I plan to use mine next wash. I'm loving that Apple Sorghum, too. She better bring that one back again. I shoulda got 4 more. 

I forgot to order NG. I need to get more Sweet Honey balm


----------



## Lita

Froreal3 Thanks for the review..

Brownie518 How is that apple stuff? Yes,loving the BASK whiskey soak & Kera 10 combo...Lite fluffy soft hair..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## EnExitStageLeft

Now I regret now buying the Caramel Frap. from HH.....#DAMMIT!


----------



## Froreal3

Why? EnExitStageLeft?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

EnExitStageLeft

Yeah...Why?


----------



## Beamodel

Annabella's Perfect Blends

Holiday Sale Starts 12/15/13, Everything 30% off! Coupon Code: 30OFF
Sale ends 12/20/13. 

http://www.etsy.com/shop/PerfectBlends


----------



## Golden75

MileHighDiva said:


> Golden75 you betta get that free shipping while they still have certain things still in stock.



MileHighDiva - I can't justify another purchase right now.  Really can't.  Hayll I got stuff to use up from BF 2011 Hauls


----------



## Froreal3

^^^I can't either Golden75...so why do I have some Annabelle and Pomade stuff in my etsy cart?


----------



## Beamodel

I'm pretty sure I'm gonna hit up Perfect Blends (Annabella). Probably two items to start with


----------



## Golden75

Froreal3 said:


> ^^^I can't either Golden75...so why do I have some Annabelle and Pomade stuff in my etsy cart?



 Froreal3 - I just got off the site, and told myself NO! Cause I was plotting.  Dayum this PJ life is hard! Gotta take it one sale at a time


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75 Froreal3

I knew it!  *durn pj's*


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair said:


> Golden75 Froreal3
> 
> I knew it!  *durn pj's*



IDareT'sHair - Yea, don't even know why I said that mess earlier.  But I'm going to try really hard.  At least for 2014.  See what's up on the Xmas sales.


----------



## Froreal3

^^^LOL IDareT'sHair Golden75

Aw man, Erica from Annabelle's is really sweet. She's making me wanna dig in my pockets for no good reason at all. Lord knows I don't need anymore products.  I said I would get a gift set or something for my sister...and maybe a sample of something for me.


----------



## Froreal3

Beamodel said:


> I'm pretty sure I'm gonna hit up Perfect Blends (Annabella). Probably two items to start with



What might you get Beamodel? I have the Pear Apple Hair Cream, Pumpkin Pie Butta, Honey Almond Lotion, Honey Almond Leave in spray, and Hair & Scalp Treat chillin in my cart...you know to research how the numbers might look on sale day. 

ETA: Her shipping looks very reasonable...only 5.50 so far for five things.


----------



## Golden75

Froreal3 said:


> ^^^LOL IDareT'sHair Golden75
> 
> Aw man, Erica from Annabelle's is really sweet. She's making me wanna dig in my pockets for no good reason at all. Lord knows I don't need anymore products.  I said I would get a gift set or something for my sister...and maybe a sample of something for me.



Froreal3 - Is she posting or something?  Something in a convo?  Which member's line is it?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Froreal3 Golden75

Ya'll Ain't No Good!


----------



## Froreal3

Golden75 said:


> Froreal3 - Is she posting or something?  Something in a convo?  Which member's line is it?



Golden75

She didn't post. I just heard it from Beamodel and IDareT'sHair and Lita. I was just browsing her site and convoing her about some products. Apparently she is a member here... Miss Kane I was told.

ETA: https://www.etsy.com/shop/PerfectBlends


----------



## Beamodel

Blueberry Cheesecake Deep Conditioner 
Loads of Coconut Leave In Conditioner

Froreal3


----------



## Froreal3

IDareT'sHair said:


> Froreal3 Golden75
> 
> Ya'll Ain't No Good!



I'mma start being good in 2014. That's my New Year's Resolution. I will only buy other hair stuff like charmeuse bonnetts...no more leave ins, butters, and moisturizers for me.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Lita NG lemon detox is exactly like HV amala cream rinse.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Froreal3

Smart to start in the New Year.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

I'm giving myself until the end of the year to partake in these sales then I'll be on a no buy ( hopefully ) until spring or summer.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl

Hey Ms. Curly!

ETA:  Good to know NG Lemon is similar to HV's Amala Crème Rinse.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl Golden75 Froreal3

No Promises made.  No Promises broken.

Let's just say....Imma buy 'Less'

That's the Best I can do........


----------



## Froreal3

curlyhersheygirl said:


> Lita NG lemon detox is exactly like HV amala cream rinse.




curlyhersheygirl I was gonna say this but it was a while ago that I used them together, so I wasn't sure if my memory was serving me right. Now that I recall, when I was using them both at the same time, they were very similar.


----------



## Froreal3

IDareT'sHair said:


> curlyhersheygirl Golden75 Froreal3
> 
> No Promises made.  No Promises broken.
> 
> Let's just say....Imma buy 'Less'
> 
> That's the Best I can do........



Maybe I will buy quarterly.


----------



## Lita

Froreal3 said:


> Golden75
> 
> She didn't post. I just heard it from Beamodel and IDareT'sHair and Lita. I was just browsing her site and convoing her about some products. Apparently she is a member here... Miss Kane I was told.
> 
> ETA: https://www.etsy.com/shop/PerfectBlends



Froreal3 Beamodel I love,love the chocolate Mouss intense dc mask..Your hair will be so moisturized/soft detangle and shiny...

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

Froreal3 said:


> I haven't used the Oyin Whipped Pudding...it looks kinda hard in youtube reviews. I don't like hard butters. Golden75



FroReal, It's actually creamy. It has a wonderful warm cocoa butter scent but you can add your own scent.

I love it for my body. The beeswax in it makes my hair not like it (my hair hates all waxes lol) but it makes my skin so soft.

I may purchase a 16 ounce jar just for body purposes.


----------



## Lita

IDareT'sHair said:


> curlyhersheygirl
> 
> Hey Ms. Curly!
> 
> ETA:  Good to know NG Lemon is similar to HV's Amala Crème Rinse.



curlyhersheygirl Thanks for the review..Nice to know comparison.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Beamodel

Lita

It's only 4oz though for $15. Too rich for my blood.


----------



## Brownie518

Did i tell ya'll i am loving KeraVada Fenugreek..the bomb! The Green tea Nettle, too. My next purchase will be the Bhringraj, another Fenugreek, and another Amla Brahmi Fenu mix.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Beamodel

Yeah..mine too.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> curlyhersheygirl Golden75 Froreal3
> 
> No Promises made.  No Promises broken.
> 
> Let's just say....Imma buy 'Less'
> 
> That's the Best I can do........



I usually do my no buy in Spring, i think. Thats my plan. Not now cuz i want thangs.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *Not now cuz i want thangs*.



@Brownie518



 That's all the time.


----------



## Froreal3

Beamodel said:


> Lita
> 
> It's only 4oz though for $15. Too rich for my blood.



I agree about the Chocolate Mousse. I'm thinking about picking up the 8oz. Hair Lotion for 15...with the 30% off it's only 10.5 for 8oz. That's reasonable.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> Did i tell ya'll i am loving KeraVada *Fenugreek..the bomb! The Green tea Nettle, too.* My next purchase will be the Bhringraj, another Fenugreek, and another Amla Brahmi Fenu mix.


 
Brownie518

 Told Ya'


----------



## Froreal3

Can't wait to get my Fenugreek in Buttercream tomorrow. I'll use it to seal after I refresh later this week.


----------



## Froreal3

Ok, so I'm definitely getting Annabelle's stuff.  She's customizing some stuff for me. I like my scents to match. Can't wait!  Last purchase of 2014. I might ask HH for a refund.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> 
> 
> That's all the time.






IDareT'sHair said:


> Brownie518
> 
> Told Ya'


IDareT'sHair
Yeah you and Beamodel got me wanting that. Looove it!!!




Froreal3 said:


> Can't wait to get my Fenugreek in Buttercream tomorrow. I'll use it to seal after I refresh later this week.



Thats the scent i got it in.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Lita

Got a Shipping Notice from: CCs Naturals (finally)

 So, I'm expecting:

 CCs
 HappyNappyBabyDaddy

 Sometime this week.

 Still no word from Duafe.  I should do a PayPal Dispute on them jokers.


----------



## Brownie518

Anyone get a ship notice from BJ yet?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518

Liked in no particular order:
Fenugreek
Bramhi
Nettle
Hibiscus
Neem
Coffee

 Can't beweave I'm out of them.


----------



## EnExitStageLeft

Froreal3 and IDareT'sHair

By the look of things, if HH does reopen. I don't think we'll get any good sales. Heck i wouldn't even be surprised if she took of LHCF Discount. 

This whole situation is banana's.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair

I've loved every one that I've tried:

Amla Brahmi Fenugreek (4)...my favorite!!
Fenugreek
Coffee
Hibiscus


----------



## Beamodel

I love my KV oils: 

Fenugreek
Henna
Brahmi


----------



## BranwenRosewood

I wish LACE would send me a shipping notice. I know I was one of the first people to order on BF. 

I need to post my full list of everything I bought these last 2 weeks. I spent waaay to much money. I'm going on a no-buy from Jan - June 2014 so I can still catch a few christmas sales.


----------



## ronie

Froreal3 said:


> ronie Golden75
> 
> Just finished rinsing out the MYHC Olive You and Coconut Papaya Hair Paste on either side of my head. They went on my hair very smoothly as they both have a good amount of slip, unlike SD VS which is thick. They're both very good and leave the hair soft. Upon rinsing out, my hair felt soft, but not buttery soft like the way SD VS or even HV Sitrinillah does. Also, they don't smell good.  So SD VS wins yet again. They won't be repurchases especially since the price and smell don't even hold a candle to VS. I will use them up though.



Froreal3 thanks for the review chica. SD has our hair spoiled, lol.


----------



## Froreal3

^^Sure does. I don't even need to try another moisturizing dcer at this point. It really is pointless.


----------



## Froreal3

I asked HH to cancel my order. 

ETA: She said she's got me refunded. That was quick.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Froreal3 said:


> *I asked HH to cancel my order.*


 
Froreal3

 I'm about to ask Duafe (but I want my 'stuff')erplexed

 Keep me posted on how this goes.


----------



## Froreal3

^^I will IDareT'sHair

ETA: Duafe is ridic. Remind me never to order from them.


----------



## MileHighDiva

Froreal3 said:


> I asked HH to cancel my order.
> 
> ETA: She said she's got me refunded. That was quick.



Have you been alerted by PayPal that have been refunded?  She's on CN asking people why they want a refund and disputing that they canceled/requested a refund.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Froreal3

Pffft. 

Hmpf. 

Remind me.

Too bad 'cause that Amala Frosting is the bombdiggity.com


----------



## Froreal3

MileHighDiva said:


> Have you been alerted by PayPal that have been refunded?  *She's on CN asking people why they want a refund* and disputing that they canceled/requested a refund.



 

Not yet MileHighDiva. She just told me she would refund me about a minute ago.

ETA: Lank


----------



## EnExitStageLeft

O...M...GAAAAAA!

HH go drink something and chill out. The more you feed it, the worst it gets. WHY HASN'T SHE REALIZED THAT YET!


----------



## Froreal3

Where da lank MileHighDiva I don't see.


----------



## Froreal3

Got the paypal refund alert.


----------



## Beamodel

Froreal3 said:


> Got the paypal refund alert.



That was super quick Froreal3


----------



## Froreal3

Beamodel said:


> That was super quick Froreal3



Yup, she said I caught her at the right time. I've also been very cordial in all of my past interactions.


----------



## MileHighDiva

Froreal3 said:


> Where da lank MileHighDiva I don't see.



_So true! I got a message from her through my PayPal dispute and basically she claims to not remember me asking for a refund. I asked twice! And then she proceeds to ask me why I want a refund. Just give me my refund! I don't need a reason why(although I have several), it's my money! I'm not gone say I hate her but I passionately dislike her._  Post 667

Maybe, she's just upset with the people who went through PayPal, or lost documentation of who reached out to her directly.


----------



## Froreal3

^^^Oh yeah I peeped that already. I thought you meant she went on the actual forum to talk to ppl. I was gonna be like OMG! Nooo!


----------



## Lita

IDareT'sHair Glad your CC's shipped.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Babygrowth

As soon as Silk Dreams reopens I'm placing an order for 2 Vanilla Silk. I have one scoop left and prepooing with that leaves my hair sooo buttery. I haven't had that buttery experience with anything else every time I use it. The others were good 1 or 2 times then my hair would get finicky. Not with VS.


----------



## divachyk

No ship notice from BJ yet Brownie518


----------



## Lita

Cream & Coco-Shipped..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Froreal3

Ok, since the HH order is canceled, I am only waiting on SD to ship and that will be it for Blk Friday.


----------



## Froreal3

This Buttery Soy reminds me of the QB AOHC. It has a similar consistency to me...AOHC may be slightly lighter...slightly. I will use both as butters/sealants since they are oil based.


----------



## Froreal3

In addition to this sale: *Dec. 14 to Dec. 24--25% off on all full-size products. Enter coupon code HOLIDAY* at checkout....

Pomade Shop has *new gift sets* that include a *25% off coupon good for your next three orders.* excluding sale and sample items.

https://www.etsy.com/listing/172243776/a-la-nourish-holiday-gift-set?ref=shop_home_active

https://www.etsy.com/listing/172195104/a-la-nourish-ultra?ref=shop_home_active

That's a nice deal.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Froreal3 Lita

Hey Girlz!

I may pick up a Coffee Pomade (or x2) from The Pomade Shop during the Sale.


----------



## Lita

I really hope the rest of my bf stuff ships this week.,

*This is some strange weather..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita

IDareT'sHair Don't think I'm getting anything from pomade this time....Saving my $$$ for some Annabelle's....

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## divachyk

My hair is loving MYHC type 4 cream and honey love. 

IIRC, both are listed as moisturizers on her site. I reached out to her to confirm because they are oil based. She said type 4 is a moisturizer but honey love is a sealant. I spritzed with a little water first since type 4 does not have any water in the ingredients.

Lovely!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Lita

.....Annabelle is good!

 ETA:  I do want to try that Hair Tonic.


----------



## divachyk

Beamodel, does your hair like HH hemp nostalgia?


----------



## Lita

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Lita
> 
> .....Annabelle is good!
> 
> ETA:  I do want to try that Hair Tonic.



IDareT'sHair What is in your cart for Annabelle?

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Lita

Hush Girl. I don't have a Cart

.....yet

*probably just the hair tonic*

 ETA:  I was thinking with all these HH Cancellations, it might move my order faster....


----------



## Lita

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Lita
> 
> Hush Girl. I don't have a Cart
> 
> .....yet
> 
> *probably just the hair tonic*
> 
> ETA:  I was thinking with all these HH Cancellations, it might move my order faster....



IDareT'sHair This HH has my head spinning..We have been buying from her for a long time..My major staple is by her.,I'm very sadden..Oh,well.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita

IDareT'sHair Lol..I have a cart..Yep.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Lita

Yeah.  It's just terrible.

And probably not quite over with either


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Brownie518 said:


> Anyone get a ship notice from BJ yet?



Brownie518 I haven't. Maybe this week


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair Nice to see you on this early.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl

Morning Ms. Curl-Swirl!:blowkiss:

On my way out the door.


----------



## Beamodel

divachyk said:


> Beamodel, does your hair like HH hemp nostalgia?



divachyk

If I recall, it has aloe I. It, which deterred me from purchasing it.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair OK sis have a blessed day and be careful on the roads.


----------



## Froreal3

IDareT'sHair said:


> Lita
> 
> Yeah.  It's just terrible.
> 
> And probably not quite over with either



No, it's not over with. On CN, there's a lawyer who is very upset and the majority of them are going to the BBB. They have plans to try to shut her DOWN. I feel bad for her DD since this is her only bread and butter.


----------



## natura87

Lita said:


> IDareT'sHair This HH has my head spinning..We have been buying from her for a long time..My major staple is by her.,I'm very sadden..Oh,well.
> 
> Happy Hair Growing!



I never thought she would be the one that would go out like that. I havent ordered from her but I assumed she was a nice upstanding lady. Boy was I wrong.

It was of her own doing.


----------



## Froreal3

These Priteva mofos have till the end of the work day to respond to my two inquiries about my order. If they don't, I will file a dispute w/Paypal. I ordered on Dec. 1st and no contact from them since that same day when I received an email changing my order status to confirmed. 

Um no...yall don't make these products fresh in your kitchen. There's no reason why my ish is not on its way.


----------



## HanaKuroi

Why are they trying to put her out of business though? Just get a refund and move on. If she was spitting or peeing in the products, I could understand. She is just a stupid and stubborn woman. Her business was about to take a hit. Now they want to finish her off. DANG, those ladies are scary.

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## natura87

HanaKuroi said:


> Why are they trying to put her out of business though? Just get a refund and move on. If she was spitting or peeing in the products, I could understand. She is just a stupid and stubborn woman. Her business was about to take a hit. *Now they want to finish her off.* DANG, those ladies are scary.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## natura87

Students reacted to my hair today. They kept asking if they could touch it, if it was American hair and if it was real...and they wanted to know why the white teacher before me didnt have my kind of hair. I had to explain that I am brown and only brown people can have hair like this. Oh naive Asian children.

I've had an interesting time here in Korea...highs and very low lows... I'll leave it at that.


----------



## Golden75

SSI is in the hood!  Left a note for USPS on my door to leave it with my neighbor, let's see if they do this.


----------



## Froreal3

^^Mine too Golden75. I'm home from work today, so I'll just intercept my mailman.  Keravada is on its way as well.


----------



## Golden75

Froreal3 said:


> ^^Mine too @Golden75. I'm home from work today, so I'll just intercept my mailman.  Keravada is on its way as well.


 
@Froreal3 - I wanted to be home today. Was highly annoyed when I saw no snow, but almost busted my tail in the driveway on some darn ice.

ETA: Updated to out for del


----------



## HanaKuroi

natura87 said:
			
		

>



Dang! 

Oh, my.....

I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y


----------



## divachyk

Then only weather days in FL are hurricane days....those are never fun. I want to be home today. That two week vacay I had in Nov got me spoiled. Golden75 Froreal3


----------



## BranwenRosewood

Komaza and All Things O'Natural are out for delivery. My mailman doesn't pass until 6:30 pm 

@divachyk How do you use Hemp Nostalgia? I thought it was a DC back when I bought it during the splash40 sale but I'm finally looking at the label and it says it's a moisturizer.


----------



## 13StepsAhead

natura87 said:


> Students reacted to my hair today. They kept asking if they could touch it, if it was American hair and if it was real...and they wanted to know why the white teacher before me didnt have my kind of hair. I had to explain that I am brown and only brown people can have hair like this. Oh naive Asian children.
> 
> I've had an interesting time here in Korea...*highs and very low lows*... I'll leave it at that.



I understand where you're coming from on this Living in Malaysia was the best experience of my life, but traveling across Asia as a black women you get a LOT of stares and of course being on the other side of the world is tough.


----------



## 13StepsAhead

Ok,so I haven't hauled HV in a minute do they still have slow arse shipping?


----------



## Golden75

divachyk said:


> Then only weather days in FL are hurricane days....those are never fun. I want to be home today. That two week vacay I had in Nov got me spoiled. @Golden75 @Froreal3


 
divachyk - I cannot wait til the end of this month early Jan - on vacay.  Imma be chillin


----------



## divachyk

RavenSR said:


> Komaza and All Things O'Natural are out for delivery. My mailman doesn't pass until 6:30 pm
> 
> @divachyk How do you use Hemp Nostalgia? I thought it was a DC back when I bought it during the splash40 sale but I'm finally looking at the label and it says it's a moisturizer.



RavenSR, I used it as a moisturizer on dry hair. My hair felt ok after. I did notice it didn't feel as moisturized that day (after using it) but I also randomly used it on the coldest day of Dec. Maybe the weather was part to blame. I will use it a few more times and assess.


----------



## Froreal3

Golden75 said:


> divachyk - I cannot wait til the end of this month early Jan - on vacay.  Imma be chillin



Golden75 I'm on vacay 1st week of Jan.


----------



## HanaKuroi

Just waiting on bask.


Sighhhhhhhhhhh.

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## Babygrowth

divachyk said:


> Beamodel, does your hair like HH hemp nostalgia?



My hair loves hemp nostalgia. It was my staple C in LOC. My hair would stay soft for days. I hope I can replace it.


----------



## Babygrowth

Hey ladies.  My 2 joj's finally came today. I just want to cuddle with them and savor the smell because once they're gone, they're gone. I also received my goodies from EnExitStageLeft. Can't wait to try my CD black vanilla smoothie! Hope it ships soon! I bought Beautiful textures moisture butter and I don't like the smell but my hair feels very soft.


----------



## Lita

*SSI-Came and this berry frosting smells yummy..Just applied some on my hands..

*Natty-Came

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita

Waiting for-

*Cream & Coco

*Claudies

*Texture Me Natural

*Healing Herbs By Rene

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@13StepsAhead

Hey Ms. Lady. Cute Avi.

Yeah....Girl You know BJ still BJ *ain't nothin' change*

You know how She get down. 

But we still love her.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Lita

My Donna Marie came.

 Got an email from Duafe...they ran out of supplies for the Amala....

 Guess it will get here eventually


----------



## Lita

I'm sorry,but folks really need to let HH thread,DIE..It's getting crazy...

*Post about the products or refunds...That's It..She made it clear about who she is.


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Golden75

My SSI came!  Got a nice 5oz sample of the blueberry cowash even tho I ordered the full size.  I was like, did I get played?  I saw the sample before the full size and thought that all my money got me  So I can at least try the sample since I won't get use this stuff for a minute.  Also received a sample of the body custard.  

Waiting on HV, ST, JC


----------



## Lita

IDareT'sHair Duafe should have told you & others about the lack of supplies..Way before folks started sending them pm's..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Lita

Yeah.  Not Happy.  Because I ordered on the 19th.  

And folks that ordered afterwards got theirs & using it and almost finished with a jar.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Lita said:


> *I'm sorry,but folks really need to let HH thread,DIE..It's getting crazy...
> 
> *Post about the products or refunds...That's It..She made it clear about who she is.
> *
> 
> Happy Hair Growing!


 
Lita

 Clawd Gebus...Is that STILL going on????

Golden75

 I'm jelly. 

 I wish I would have gotten the Blueberry Cowash and the Berry Frosting.

 *next time*


----------



## 4mia

"Slowly ducks into this thread" is it safe to come in here ?


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair said:


> Lita
> 
> Clawd Gebus...Is that STILL going on????
> 
> Golden75
> 
> I'm jelly.
> 
> I wish I would have gotten the Blueberry Cowash and the Berry Frosting.
> 
> *next time*



Lita and IDareT'sHair - I reckon it will continue until everybody gets refunds, products, and/or HH stops posting on FB.  This may take a minute.


----------



## Golden75

4mia said:


> "Slowly ducks into this thread" is it safe to come in here ?



 I think so.  We don't get it poppin' like that.  It's a happy little place filled with product reviews and sales information


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Golden75

G - I hope so. I'm at a loss for words on that one.

Keep me posted on the Berry Frosting.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Still Waiting on:
Claudie
CCs Naturals
Durn-Duafe
HappyNappyBabyDaddy
DrVita (AO HSR)
Hairitage Hydrations


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I did a little "Swap" with another poster. 

And it's been all around the Mulberry Bush *Gee THANKS ALOT DURN USPS*

I think they have been really Rachet this year.

(No offense to anyone that works there)

I feel terrible. It should have arrived 12/5 and it's still floating around someplace.

I just hope it's okay and not to' up when it finally gets there.erplexed


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

My hennasooq order arrived.
I'm still waiting on

SSI
HV
LACE


----------



## Ltown

Hi ladies! 

hope all is well the winter storm is no joke and starting early this year, more coming tomorrow down here. Be safe ladies

I got some BF deliverys: SSI and Entwine today, waiting on HV, pura natural.


----------



## BranwenRosewood

Finally got a shipping notice from LACE. Komaza and ATON should be in the mailbox in 45min.


----------



## Lita

4mia said:


> "Slowly ducks into this thread" is it safe to come in here ?



4mia Hey! We don't do all Dat...lol...

*Have You tried any of the coffee products IDareT'sHair suggested?

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Froreal3

Got Keravada and SheScentIt. The Berrycream Frosting smells good, but not as strong as I'd like it. It feels lovely. I haven't opened the Blueberry cowash yet. I also got the Cococream leave in, Riche Moisture Mask, and a little sample of the Marshmallow cream.

Keravada Kera10 smells...interesting. Says Vanilla Cream or something, but doesn't smell like that to me. Smells like something mixed with mint. IDK. It's very thick and creamy. The Fenugreek in Buttercream smells awesome! So glad I got this combo.


ETA: Silk Dreams is my last order from Blk Friday that I'm waiting on.



4mia said:


> "Slowly ducks into this thread" is it safe to come in here ?



If you want to fuel your pj fire, then yes.  4mia


----------



## 4mia

Great to know! Not yet! I have to make a list and decide what to get.


----------



## Froreal3

Oh I received a shipping notice from Priteva...or a label print out since it's too late to ship anything.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

It's really good you are liking that Apple Sorghum.  Glad I got x2.

Not sure when I'm going to use it. 

Imma put the PALTAS up and use a bottle of Jamaican Red Pimento.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair 

Hey T. In all caught up on HH thread (cries) and this thread (randomness - smh).   

Anyways, I'm not waiting in anything except for Annabelle's sale lol. Lawd knows I don't need a thing.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair

You should try it. It really does make your hair so soft. I used a little after my hair was dry, too...

Growth Aide check - rubbed some NG Parsley pomade with sulfur on scalp


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel

Hey Girlie!

Lemme go peek in there right quick.

I really hate how bad things got over this Sale.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> You should try it. It really does make your hair so soft. I used a little after my hair was dry, too...
> 
> *Growth Aide check - rubbed some NG Parsley pomade with sulfur on scalp*


 
Brownie518

 I'm using this right now too (w/o MSM)


----------



## Brownie518

I'm still waiting on ship notices from Claudie, SSI, and Hairveda.


----------



## Beamodel

Brownie518 
IDareT'sHair
Lita

I took about a teaspoon of happy nappy baby daddy - melted it and added it to water in a spray bottle. Spritzed my new growth and it is so deliciously soft/moisturized. 

My spray bottle did get clogged though due to the herbs most likely. Next time I will just pour this mixture on my hair so I won't have to deal with clogged spray tops.


----------



## Brownie518

Beamodel

I'm going to find something to do with mine. Maybe warm it up and put it on top of some tea for a prepoo or something. There are some big a** chunks of hibiscus in there.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel said:


> *I took about a teaspoon of happy nappy baby daddy - melted it and added it to water in a spray bottle. Spritzed my new growth and it is so deliciously soft/moisturized.
> 
> My spray bottle did get clogged though due to the herbs most likely. Next time I will just pour this mixture on my hair so I won't have to deal with clogged spray tops.*



Beamodel

 That sound nice! 

 That might make a nice Liquid Leave-In using it like that.:scratchch 

 Glad you found a way to make it work.  Do you think it would work as a Sealer on Relaxed Hair?


----------



## Beamodel

Brownie518

Yea that's what was clogging my spray nozzle but I feel like it works better by diluting it for our relaxed hair and still get ubber soft hair. 

I'm glad you mentioned tea. I might try that tomorrow. Adding a teaspoon of it to at least 4 oz of tea or water as a rinse.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> I'm using this right now too (w/o MSM)


IDareT'sHair

I think that big jar you gave me has MSM, right? Smells like it does. I found a 2oz so I'm gonna use that up real quick then bust out the 4oz. 

I'm about to go over my Use Up list, see my progress for the past few weeks. I need to add some stuff on there, too.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *I'm going to find something to do with mine. *Maybe warm it up and put it on top of some tea for a prepoo or something. *There are some big a** chunks of hibiscus in there.*


 
 OH Really??????

 Question: Brownie518 Beamodel  Would either of you repurchase?

 Not sounding like it.  And it ain't cheap either.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair

Yes, I tried it as a sealer and it's nice. But when I tell you, you have to use a tiny tiny slither if it, I ain't playing. Or if you're just bumming it won't matter how much you use. 

I had did a comparison between happy nappy and HH carrot cake. They both were the bomb on my ends.  Seriously moist hair.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

Look on the back of the Jar & see.  The Jar I'm using doesn't have it listed.  

I need to check my Honey Balm too. *hoping it doesn't*


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair said:


> OH Really??????  Question: Brownie518 Beamodel  Would either of you repurchase?  Not sounding like it.  And it ain't cheap either.



IDareT'sHair

Yes, I would but the way how I plan on using it, it might take a while.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Beamodel
> 
> That sound nice!
> 
> That might make a nice Liquid Leave-In using it like that.:scratchch
> 
> Glad you found a way to make it work.  Do you think it would work as a Sealer on Relaxed Hair?


IDareT'sHair

Didn't Lita say she used it on her ends the other day? And that it came out soft?


----------



## Beamodel

Brownie518

She did use it that way. It works well too. B have you tried it that way yet?


----------



## Lita

IDareT'sHair Yes,I used a little bit on my ends Brownie518 said..Little goes a long way.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel said:


> @IDareT'sHair
> 
> Yes, I tried it as a sealer and it's nice.* But when I tell you, you have to use a tiny tiny slither if it, I ain't playing.* Or if you're just bumming it won't matter how much you use.
> 
> I had did a comparison between happy nappy and HH carrot cake. They both were the bomb on my ends. Seriously moist hair.



@Beamodel

Clawd....Well it's Mad-Oily then.



Beamodel said:


> *Yes, I would but the way how I plan on using it, it might take a while.*



@Beamodel

Yeah....It takes you a minute to use stuff up.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair

It makes your hair very soft though. But yea it's heavy and oily


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *Didn't *@Lita* say she used it on her ends the other day? And that it came out soft?*


 
Brownie518

 Yep.  But Lita is Natural.  I wanted a Relaxed Point of view as a Sealant.



Beamodel said:


> *She did use it that way. It works well too. B have you tried it that way yet?*





Lita said:


> *Yes,I used a little bit on my ends *@Brownie518* said..Little goes a long way.*
> 
> Happy Hair Growing!


 
Beamodel Lita  I didn't see on YT where Folks were saying it made their Hair Greasy/Oily after rinsing.

 Imma try it with Steam on this Post, Post Hair.


----------



## Brownie518

Beamodel said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> She did use it that way. It works well too. B have you tried it that way yet?


No, I haven't yet. Maybe I'll tap my ends before I wrap it up tomorrow, see how it comes out.


IDareT'sHair - no repurchase for me, at this point. I do love that Honey Ice Tea, though.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

Did you get the Caramel Brulee too?  Mine should be here sometime this week.

So, if they have this Christmas/New Year's Sale, I'll get the Ice Tea.


----------



## Lita

Brownie518 Yes,honey ice tea is really nice...I know,I'm going to repurchase Coffee Caramel  for sure..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Froreal3

Since I ran out of TPS Peppermint, I think I will put MN in this jar of NG Honey Growth Balm.


----------



## Beamodel

Yea I didn't see anyone say their hair was greasy either but then again, I only saw reviews from naturals. I like it but I had to co wash twice to get the oils out if my hair. But my hair was soft at I like the smell too


----------



## Brownie518

I was thinking of things I've tried and won't repurchase the other day...

Kyra's
Purabody Naturals
Curly Kinks DC
NG Chamomile Burdock DC
SitriNillah (sp?)
SSI Banana Brulee

to name a few...


----------



## Brownie518

Lita said:


> @Brownie518 Yes,honey ice tea is really nice...I know,I'm going to repurchase Coffee Caramel  for sure..
> 
> Happy Hair Growing!


 
Lita

Is that a conditioner? I had thought I had ordered that one and the Knot thing but I guess I didn't.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel said:


> *Yea I didn't see anyone say their hair was greasy either but then again, I only saw reviews from naturals.* I like it but I had to co wash twice to get the oils out if my hair. But my hair was soft at I like the smell too


 
Beamodel

 This is True.

 I like the scent too.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

That Coffee Caramel Brulee is a Butter/Crème of some sort.

Lita

Have you noticed how High those Prices are w/o a Sale?...


----------



## Brownie518

I noticed those prices...I sure did. So maybe I'll get that Caramel brulee joint soon, and maybe another Ice Tea.


----------



## Lita

Beamodel Brownie518 IDareT'sHair 

I think if relaxed or straight haired...This would be little heavy..I would use just a little.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita

Yes,I notice the price..lol

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *I was thinking of things I've tried and won't repurchase the other day...
> 
> Kyra's
> Purabody Naturals
> Curly Kinks DC
> NG Chamomile Burdock DC
> SitriNillah (sp?)
> SSI Banana Brulee
> 
> to name a few...*



@Brownie518

Nice list. I need to think on that.

Other than Soultanicals I'm pretty much open. 

Maybe Ynobe? I wasn't overly 'wowed' by it. I did like the Amala & Nettle DC'er.

I know I have more. 

Hey, Wait...Hold Up! You Betta Hold that down about 'My Boo' Sitrinillah!


----------



## robot.

Did anyone order from SSI? Was there a note about how long shipping would take?


----------



## Beamodel

Brownie518

I cried when I read you X'd Sitrinillah out. That's my boo thang, baby daddy right there....


----------



## Brownie518

Beamodel said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> I cried when I read you X'd Sitrinillah out. That's my boo thang, baby daddy right there....


Beamodel

I know  Everyone loves it but it did nothing for me. I've thought about giving it another try but ehhh. Maybe one day I will...


----------



## Beamodel

Brownie518

It don't have much slip but it moisturizes my hair like cray cray. I'm sorry it didn't work for you though.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *I noticed those prices...I sure did. So maybe I'll get that Caramel brulee joint soon, and maybe another Ice Tea.*



Brownie518

 Too Steep.  They need to Stop The Madness.

 Imma get:
 x1-x2 Tea
 x1 Blueberry DC'er *hate that it's 4oz*
 Maybe re-up on the Caramel?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

robot.

I think people 'Just' Started Getting their Stuff.  

A few people posted back thread that theirs actually came today.


----------



## robot.

That's good! I haven't gotten a shipping notice yet so I was wondering.


----------



## Babygrowth

Froreal3 said:


> Since I ran out of TPS Peppermint, I think I will put MN in this jar of NG Honey Growth Balm.



I was thinking of mixing MN in my joj...

Did someone say NG lemon is like my Amala cream rinse???

I really need this U1B1 now considering I have another bun in the oven. Thank God I have a new job thats a good one! And a supportive SO although I caught him eyeing my packages that came today! Lol! The pomade shop and HNH are on my xmas list.


----------



## Lita

Robot Hi! I got my package today from SSI..I didn't get any notice...Just shipping info..Sorry.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

robot. said:


> *That's good! I haven't gotten a shipping notice yet so I was wondering.*





Lita said:


> *I got my package today from SSI..I didn't get any notice...Just shipping info..Sorry.
> *
> Happy Hair Growing!


 
robot.

 FYI


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Babygrowth

Awwww!


----------



## Beamodel

Babygrowth

Congrats on your bun... Do you know what you are having?


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> Nice list. I need to think on that.
> 
> Other than Soultanicals I'm pretty much open.
> 
> Maybe Ynobe? I wasn't overly 'wowed' by it. I did like the Amala & Nettle DC'er.
> 
> I know I have more.
> *
> Hey, Wait...Hold Up! You Betta Hold that down about 'My Boo' Sitrinillah*!



IDareT'sHair

 I know, I know!!! An all-time favorite of errbody!!!


----------



## Babygrowth

IDareT'sHair said:


> Babygrowth
> 
> Awwww!





Beamodel said:


> Babygrowth
> 
> Congrats on your bun... Do you know what you are having?


Thank you! Not yet. Its very early!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518

Surprisingly, it doesn't make my Scalp itch and it's all Orange-y too.

I think tomorrow I'll DC with SSI's Fortifying. I need to start moving some product.

I need another one to put in rotation. Maybe that other Kizuri (Coconut)?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Walgreen's on-line has SM for $4.99.  The Purification Mask was sold-out. 

That's the only thing I'd be  remotely interested in.

I made a "Mock Cart" yesterday, but backed it out because I didn't have $25.00 worth of stuff (for Free Shipping)


----------



## Babygrowth

IDareT'sHair said:


> Walgreen's on-line has SM for $4.99.  The Purification Mask was sold-out.
> 
> That's the only thing I'd be  remotely interested in.
> 
> I made a "Mock Cart" yesterday, but backed it out because I didn't have $25.00 worth of stuff (for Free Shipping)



Aww man! I need to try that mask. Everyone seems to love it. But I want it on sale!


----------



## divachyk

I stans for Sitrinillah too. That conditioner is ridiculously moisturizing.  Sorry Brownie518 it didn't work for you.


----------



## divachyk

Babygrowth, your avi is gorgeous


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> Surprisingly, it doesn't make my Scalp itch and it's all Orange-y too.
> 
> I think tomorrow I'll DC with SSI's Fortifying. I need to start moving some product.
> 
> I need another one to put in rotation. Maybe that other Kizuri (Coconut)?


I just finished an SD Razz (2 more) and I have a BV Smoothie and a Slippery Elm open. I am going to try and use up at least one of them before I go back to the Razz.  I'm going to do a Whiskey Soak on Wednesday.


----------



## Babygrowth

divachyk said:


> Babygrowth, your avi is gorgeous



Thanks lady


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair said:


> Walgreen's on-line has SM for $4.99.  The Purification Mask was sold-out.  That's the only thing I'd be  remotely interested in.  I made a "Mock Cart" yesterday, but backed it out because I didn't have $25.00 worth of stuff (for Free Shipping)



IDareT'sHair

It sold out quick. I had looked at it yesterday.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel

It Sure Did.  I wonder when that Sale started?  What SM do you use?

I have an Anti-Breakage  Hair Mask I've been trying to use up forever.  The scent gets on my nerves

Imma finish cowashing with it.

I had a Black Soap Conditioner in my Cart and 1 other thing (can't remember what) but backed it out.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair

I really like the purification masque and have purchased it a few times. I'm all out right now. 

My son has the curl enhancing smoothie. It works great for his hair but my hair hates it. 

I do like the yellow shampoo one. I've purchased that one twice. Don't have any in hand at the moment though.

I hated the yellow DC. Brick hard hard hair. I had the yucca milk but I didn't have it long enough to really test it out bc I had gave it away. 

I have the black soap for your face and I love it. It smells just like the purification masque.


----------



## Beamodel

Tonight I misted my new growth only with my happy nappy/water spritz combo. 

Applied a little KV Henna (buttercream) to my length. 

Moisturized with HH Moisture Riser. 

Sealed with HH carrot cake topped with happy nappy (tiny tiny amt)

My hair feels soft and moisturized....


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel Brownie518

I think I might like Kizuri's Coconut Crème DC'er. 

Smells Delish! 

Beamodel, you say this one was just a'iite?

I pulled this out for tomorrow to Steam with.

I forgot I also ordered Babbasu DC'er from Brown Butter Beauty.  

Lemme go convo her.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair

You got me thinking of what DCs I have:

SD Razz
BV Smoothie
Pink Hibiscus
Slippery Elm
NG Chamomile Burdock
Kizuri
Avocado & Silk (yes, I still have some!)
Bel Nuovo (not sure if this is a keeper)

Is that all??


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair

Yea, I like the chocolate DC better than the coconut one. I used it up and haven't repurchased it. I'm not sure if I will either.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518

Don't you have some Claudie DC'ers?

Lemme see I got:
Darcy's
MHC
KBB
NG
AV (Ashlii)
BM
CD BVSmoove
Jasmine
Brown Butter Beauty
The Pomade Shop Coffee and Herbal Blends
Claudies Avocado Intense
SD's VS, Mocha, Razz, Shea What
Fleurtzy (yep, still got this one)
SSI Riche, Fortifying
BeeMine
b.a.s.k. YAM
Bel Nouvo
Purabody Chocolate
Kizuri Cocoa Vanilla

*Off the Top of My Head*


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel 

I'm already thinking I might like the Coconut one.  

It smells delish.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518

Oh and:

Sitrinillah

I have 

Okra Winfrey *consider it a Rx*
Cathy Howse *consider it a Rx*
Hydroquench Systems (Peppermint & Pineapple Hibiscus)
 SM Purification
 CJ Repair Me *consider it a Rx*

Forgot about those


----------



## divachyk

I'm tempted at 50% off


PRODUCT UPDATE




Greetings Beautifuls,

Earlier, I've sent out an email to customers affected by a recent batch of Marula-muru that was sent out during Week 1 of our Anniversary sale. Nonetheless, I'd like to address the entire Soultanicals community as a whole.

 It has been brought to our attention that those who purchased our Marula-muru during Week 1 of our Anniversary sale received a batch that was different in consistency. It was more looser than usual. This was in part to preparing it in a larger than usual manner. We apologize for any inconvenience this may have caused as it is unacceptable. Please know that that getting to the bottom of this is just as important to me as it is to all of my customers. If you have a grievance regarding the batch of Marula-muru that you received during this time, please feel free to contact us at info[USER=254778]soul[/USER]tanicals.com. I am more than open to hear your concerns and are taking all the necessary steps to ensure our product quality meets your expectations. Thanks for taking the time to let us know how you feel. We appreciate customers who let us know when things aren't right. 

In addition, I'm opening up this offer to everyone. Please accept 50% off your next purchase of Marula-muru using code MARULAREDO. Code exp 12-13-13.   

Thank you so much for your continual love & support. I look forward to regaining your confidence in us as a brand.

With Much Love & Appreciation,
Ayo
Creator/Owner of Soultanicals
www.soultanicals.com


----------



## robot.

Lita said:


> Robot Hi! I got my package today from SSI..I didn't get any notice...Just shipping info..Sorry.
> 
> Happy Hair Growing!



Shipping info and notice are the same thing, I'm pretty sure...you were sent the tracking info, or no?


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair
Brownie518

I have the following (that I can think of)...  

Sitrinillah 
JessiCurl DT 
HH Pink Grapefruit 
SD Razz 
SD Shea What 
SSI Okra  
AOHSR 
AOWC 
bask Vanilla Whiskey  
Happy Nappy Pink Hibiscus


----------



## divachyk

Soultanicals: The 50% took off $7 and shipping add $6 back on - meh.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel said:


> @IDareT'sHair
> @Brownie518
> 
> I have the following (that I can think of)...
> 
> Sitrinillah
> *JessiCurl DT*
> HH Pink Grapefruit
> SD Razz
> SD Shea What
> SSI Okra
> *AOHSR *
> AOWC
> *bask Vanilla Whiskey
> Happy Nappy Pink Hibiscus*



@Beamodel

Forgot these. Also, GPB. 

I just ordered HSR and got a bottle of GPB for the 1st time in a very, very long time.


----------



## 4mia

Whew I got to get on my game and keep up with you guys. I read something about carmel brulee and got stuck there lol that sounds good.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

divachyk

I didn't really care for the Marula.  Did you?  It made my hair feel 'coated'.  

I do want to try the Knot Butter, but doubt if I ever will.  Unless there is a Great Sale.


----------



## Brownie518

My Proteins/treatments:

Whiskey Soak
Okra Winfrey
HTN Amino Protein
Claudie's Reconstructor
Claudie's Fortifying
OCT

I think that's it


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair

Girl you can't forget about that whiskey,lol


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @divachyk
> 
> I didn't really care for the Marula.  Did you?  It made my hair feel 'coated'.
> 
> I do want to try the Knot Butter, but doubt if I ever will.  Unless there is a Great Sale.




I want to try the Knotorious Kink Drink or whatever she calls it. I like her sprays.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair said:


> divachyk  I didn't really care for the Marula.  Did you?  It made my hair feel 'coated'.



This did not work for me at ALL...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

Is the Kink Drink and the Sorrell different?  Is the Kink Drink the Wrappers Delight?

Those names Crack me Up!

Beamodel

I got either Curl Blaze or Boss Gloss on a Swap with Curly.  Can't remember the name.

Haven't tried it yet.


----------



## Golden75

robot. said:


> Did anyone order from SSI? Was there a note about how long shipping would take?



robot. - i thought when i ordered it said 2 weeks.  I was surprised i got track info on 12/5, items arrived today.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75

What's Up G?  What have you used up lately?


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> Is the Kink Drink and the Sorrell different?  Is the Kink Drink the Wrappers Delight?
> 
> Those names Crack me Up!
> 
> @Beamodel
> 
> I got either Curl Blaze or Boss Gloss on a Swap with Curly.  Can't remember the name.
> 
> Haven't tried it yet.



They are all Kink Drinks, looks like. Wrappers Delight, Knappylicious, and the Knot So Fast. I'm going to get the Knot So Fast next month.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> They are all Kink Drinks, looks like. *Wrappers Delight, Knappylicious, and the Knot So Fast. I'm going to get the Knot So Fast next month.*



@Brownie518

They all sound interesting. 

 Girl...I ain't foolin' with ST'icals tho'......

I got a 16oz Sorrell and a 16oz Wrappers and Imma call it a day.

 I do want to hear some reviews on Knot Butter


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> They all sound interesting.
> 
> Girl...I ain't foolin' with ST'icals tho'......
> 
> I got a 16oz Sorrell and a 16oz Wrappers and Imma call it a day.
> 
> I do want to hear some reviews on Knot Butter



I don't need it so I won't mind the wait... Has that gotten any better?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518

Um...them Ship times are still 'off' and you got/read the email about the bad batch of Marula?

Imma KIM (for now)

eta:  I'm off after the 20th until 2014. I can't wait!


----------



## Brownie518

Off after the 20th????? That's nice!!! You are going to be chillin!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> Off after the 20th????? That's nice!!! *You are going to be chillin!!*


 
Brownie518

Gurl....Like A Villan


----------



## divachyk

IDareT'sHair Beamodel, I never tried and based on your reviews -- pass! TY


----------



## Lita

robot. said:


> Shipping info and notice are the same thing, I'm pretty sure...you were sent the tracking info, or no?



Robot Hi! Ex-Natty sent me a notice saying they would ship in two days,after a PayPal tracking number was emailed..2 days later...That's what I meant..SSI,sent a tracking number....I hope you get your products soon.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita

This happy nappy honey ice tea spritz is really good on your skin after a hot bath...Skin is soft & smells good...

*I need to get a bottle just for baths..lol..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Golden75
> 
> What's Up G? What have you used up lately?


 
IDareT'sHair - Hey T! I was after that post .  I finished up SM Purification Mask Friday.  That's it.  I just came out a long stint of back to back yarn twists installs.  I was going to do another install at the end of the month, but I think I need to stay out a little longer, use some things first. I'm rotating some expired Claudie's , PBN, HV, BASK, HQS, and prob some random stuff - yup wayyyy too much open and sprawled on my dresser


----------



## Froreal3

Yall are making me want to try Happy Nappy. I will after I use up half of what I already have.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Froreal3

You betta' jump on it if she has that 50% or 35% off Sale.

She said 'both' so now I'm not sure which....


----------



## natura87

IDareT'sHair said:


> divachyk
> 
> I didn't really care for the Marula.  Did you?  It made my hair feel 'coated'.
> 
> I do want to try the Knot Butter, but doubt if I ever will.  Unless there is a Great Sale.



My hair loves every Soultanicals product.


This is a problem.


----------



## Lita

This weather is so crazy...My hair is confused...lol..Going to apply sine Lace Naturals apricot pomade on my ends...

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Lita said:


> This weather is so crazy...My hair is confused...lol..Going to apply sine *Lace Naturals apricot pomade on my ends...*
> 
> Happy Hair Growing!



Lita

 I didn't know they had a Pomade.


----------



## Golden75

HV shipped today!


----------



## natura87

13StepsAhead said:


> I understand where you're coming from on this Living in Malaysia was the best experience of my life, but traveling across Asia as a black women you get a LOT of stares and of course being on the other side of the world is tough.



I am missing so much and its been just 1 month. I have 2 young nephews. 1 is 5 months and 1 will be 1 in 2 weeks. I missed the first word of the youngest and the first steps of the oldest. Apparently my neice that is 9 going on 19 cried the morning I left. I guess she didnt think I was really leaving. That surprised me.

Its going to get better. I can feel it. Plus it has just has to.


----------



## Froreal3

IDareT'sHair said:


> Froreal3
> 
> You betta' jump on it if she has that 50% or 35% off Sale.
> 
> She said 'both' so now I'm not sure which....




IDareT'sHair When will it be?


----------



## Babygrowth

My Black Vanilla Smoothie has shipped! Can't wait to use it. I hope its here by Saturday so I can prepoo with it Sunday.


----------



## sexypebbly

Hey ladies. Is this an ongoing challenge and if so, how do I join?


----------



## 13StepsAhead

IDareT'sHair said:


> @13StepsAhead
> 
> Hey Ms. Lady. Cute Avi.
> 
> Yeah....Girl You know BJ still BJ *ain't nothin' change*
> 
> You know how She get down.
> 
> But we still love her.



Thanks IDareT'sHair

I don't know why I would have thought something changed, haha


----------



## BranwenRosewood

I was just about to checkout on hennasooq and Red Raj went out of stock as I'm hittin 'proceed to checkout'. I really wanted to try that henna but they won't have anymore until feb 2014. SO ANNOYED!


----------



## Lita

IDareT'sHair said:


> Lita
> 
> I didn't know they had a Pomade.




IDareT'sHair Yes,it's called apricot..Filled to the top & thick..Last a while.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita

sexypebbly said:


> Hey ladies. Is this an ongoing challenge and if so, how do I join?



sexypebbly Hi! You can join anytime..Right here..Just list your growth aids/that's all..Let us know when you apply them & how it's working for you.


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita

4mia said:


> Whew I got to get on my game and keep up with you guys. I read something about carmel brulee and got stuck there lol that sounds good.



4mia Hello! Yes,Happy Nappy Coffee Caramel brûlée is the bomb.com..It plays well with all my products,seals in moisture nicely...Creamy texture too..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Babygrowth

Well, I can't do MN and I can't do inversion. I can't use fenugreek idk what growth aid I can use because I swear last time I was preggers my hair grew slower! I need something to help with growth and tame my newgrowth until I relax around September. My joj will help but I have to be careful with caffeine. Jbco is too thick for my fine strands. Maybe I can cut it with grapeseed oil. Idk.

ETA: Bhringaraj is supposedly safe and is thought to help with labor pains and the treatment of miscarriages. What do you ladies think?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Froreal3 said:


> When will it be?




Froreal3

Not Sure?  She told someone she was doing 50% for Christmas and she told me 35% for New Years....so I don't know if it's one or "both"?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shipping Notice from:
Claudie's Hair Revitalizer
Brown Butter Beauty


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

You are Not Going to Beweave this!!

Guess what I'm using for the 1st time tonight????

Hairveda's Jardin Oil.  (Finally pulled it out) - Off to read up on it on the HV Site.


----------



## Lita

IDareT'sHair My hair held up all day in this cold city weather...SSI marshmallow cream worked well,under Lace Naturals apricot...

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Lita said:


> *My hair held up all day in this cold city weather...SSI marshmallow cream worked well,under Lace Naturals apricot...*
> 
> Happy Hair Growing!



Lita

 That's really great to know. 

 I love that SSI Marshmallow and I have a Jar in my Stash.

 I need to look at L.A.C.E.'s Apricot Pomade.  

 I have Mr. Bel Nouvo's Peach Pomade.  Apricots/Peaches.....all the same Family right???


----------



## Lita

IDareT'sHair Apricot/peaches/peaches apricot..Yep..The same...lol..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita

Think I'll apply some annabelle oil to my scalp..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Lita

I don't know how I skipped a Pomade. 

Especially since I lurves me some Pomades.  

That Supreme Butter sent me over the Edge.  The Mas More Moisture is good too.

I still haven't cracked the Lid open on my Bramhi DC'er.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel

I see what you mean.  The Kizuri Coconut really didn't do much for me. (At all). erplexed 

I may finish it up as a Cowash?  *glad I only have x1 Jar*

So, I will just stick to her Lotions and Hair Butter.  And the 'occasional' Cocoa Vanilla (during a good sale).


----------



## Lita

IDareT'sHair You know,Brahmi Root Dc Mask,is my babies daddy..Yep..Luvs me some of Dat...lol...But that price jump $$$..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Lita said:


> *Think I'll apply some annabelle oil to my scalp..*
> 
> Happy Hair Growing!



Lita

 Hmpf.

 Wish I had some.


----------



## Lita

I have my cart ready for,Annebelle..Yep.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Lita

The only good thing about the Bramhi is that it is 12oz's.erplexed 

 I couldn't beweave it when I saw that $2.00 price-hike.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair said:


> Beamodel  I see what you mean.  The Kizuri Coconut really didn't do much for me. (At all). erplexed  I may finish it up as a Cowash?  *glad I only have x1 Jar*  So, I will just stick to her Lotions and Hair Butter.  And the 'occasional' Cocoa Vanilla (during a good sale).



IDareT'sHair

Yea it was ok. The cocoa vanilla works better for me.


----------



## Lita

Kudos to the Vendor's that introduced new products/with great discount codes..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Beamodel

I'm DC'n right now with HH pink grapefruit mixed with happy happy. 

I am 10 1/2 weeks post so I had to use a bunch if HH grapefruit.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Beamodel

My scalp was 'itching' _a little_ upon rinsing and I noticed it has Grapefruit Extract.

I'll try it again. I may end up mixing it with something (and I never do that).

Got my Oil from BoBeam and noticed she did it in: Lemon scented (both of them). 

Now, I'm not even sure if I can use it. Period.

At least x1 of them may end up on the Exchange Forum.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair

I
Oh damn. Citrus and u don't get along well at all


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Beamodel

I hate that happened. 

 I was looking so forward to that Peppermint Oil.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair
My hoe my hair isn't oily feeling by using this happy nappy. That's why I only added a little bit in too of HH grapefruit

I sprayed my water/happy nappy mix on my DS hair, then added just happy nappy. He came home from school with soft curly hair.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel

It's 'funny' because other 'stuff' doesn't bother me. 

I can use Sitrinillah and Oyin Honey Hemp with no problem. And they are both orangey.

Imma try that Oil (on a small section) and see if I get any kind of reaction.

Sad thing. I have x2 bottles.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel

At least you've found a good way to try to finish up HappyNappy.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel

Are all your BF Hair Purchases in?

I did get ship notices today from:
Claudie
Brown Butter Beauty 

today.

CC's and Happy Nappy are finally in transit.  

No word yet on Duafe or DrVita.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair

I wonder why that is so... 9 out of 10, I can't use things with aloe in it, but there are the very small few that don't affect me.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair

Yea I got all my BF stuff. Quick too. I should have ordered some stuff from Claudie for my mom but I just thought about it :-(

Glad you got done notices. At least you have something to look forward too. 

For the upcoming Mardi Gras, I'm going to the Zulu Ball. I ordered my evening gown and thats the only package I got today.


----------



## Babygrowth

Beamodel said:


> IDareT'sHair
> 
> For the upcoming Mardi Gras, I'm going to the Zulu Ball. I ordered my evening gown and thats the only package I got today.



That sounds like fun!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Beamodel

I know. That is strange isn't it?. 

And who knows, that Oil may work famously for me with no problems.

But it is skrong. I could smell the Lemon before I opened it.

There is a chance, it may not give me problems.:crossfingers:


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Babygrowth

I Agree. That does sound like fun @Beamodel.

What Color is your Gown?


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair
Babygrowth

Thanks. It's a green gown. Very pretty. I'm excited to go to it... A lot of fine black men be up in there lol. 

IDareT'sHair

Yea try the oil you never know. I might be ok for you.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Beamodel

Sounds Beautiful. I'm sure you will look Fierce.

Green's a Great Color.

Fine Black Men =


----------



## sexypebbly

Lita said:


> sexypebbly Hi! You can join anytime..Right here..Just list your growth aids/that's all..Let us know when you apply them & how it's working for you.
> 
> Happy Hair Growing!



Thanks Lita. Well I only have one growth aid for now and that's hair trigger oil in honey dew melon. Smells divine. Gonna apply it tonight since my hair is straight and every day this week


----------



## Babygrowth

Beamodel I know you gon knock em dead!


----------



## 4mia

Lita said:


> IDareT'sHair My hair held up all day in this cold city weather...SSI marshmallow cream worked well,under Lace Naturals apricot...
> 
> Happy Hair Growing!



Sounds like what i need. What is this marshmallow cream?


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair
Babygrowth

Thanks ladies.... Yes Zulu is an all black social club/parade so I can't wait to be fancy with my peeps lol.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@4mia

Check SheScentIt


----------



## 4mia

Beamodel said:


> IDareT'sHair
> 
> Yea I got all my BF stuff. Quick too. I should have ordered some stuff from Claudie for my mom but I just thought about it :-(
> 
> Glad you got done notices. At least you have something to look forward too.
> 
> For the upcoming Mardi Gras, I'm going to the Zulu Ball. I ordered my evening gown and thats the only package I got today.



I know we are in the same area, do you know a good hair stylist?


----------



## Beamodel

Going was this DC out. Brb.


----------



## 4mia

Beamodel said:


> IDareT'sHair
> Babygrowth
> 
> Thanks ladies.... Yes Zulu is an all black social club/parade so I can't wait to be fancy with my peeps lol.



Never went to the ball but love the parade


----------



## Beamodel

4mia said:


> I know we are in the same area, do you know a good hair stylist?



4mia
I use to go to in the maters hands but once I learned how to maintain my own hair, I stopped going. 

They also have ringlets on Paris ave. they do relaxed and natural hair. Ask for Casey.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair

I'm air drying right now but hair feels good with the mixture of both DC. 

I'm ready for Annabelle sale in a few days. I will get two things and then I'm tapping out for a lil while.


----------



## Brownie518

Hey, ladies. What's going on?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

Hey Ya' Ms. B!

I was looking for something to buy.  Couldn't find nothing right now on Sale.

Can't wait to get my Claudie.  Hope she super-sized me on that Reconstructor...

Not sure if I'm getting anything from Annabelle's although I want to try the Hair Tonic.

On the fence about that.


----------



## BranwenRosewood

Beamodel 4mia

Ringlets is right around the corner from me. I only go there to get my hair trimmed until I buy a splitender.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel

So Lemme get this skrait.:scratchch  

You mixed the HappyNappy with the HH Pink Grapefruit?


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair

I think I'm going to hold off on purchases until January. I sure don't need anything right now. Trust me, though, I gots my list ready...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

Did you see my Post about Jardin Oil.  I finally pulled that out.  

I'll be using it with my Leave-In.

I used up: x1 Marie Dean Baobab Oil.  I think I have x1 back up.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair
I applied HH grapefruit and then added happy nappy on top


RavenSR
Ringletts is a few blocks from my house too, lol


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair

No, I didn't see that post. Mine is still sitting in the same spot for months. Just chillin...I found a full bottle of MD Argan Blend in White Tea Ginger  I used a little after my shower and then a little on my ends and I'm smellin sweet.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair
Brownie518

B, try layering happy nappy. My hair and new growth feel Incredibly soft. 

I wasn't sure if HH could tame my 10 1/2 week post new growth on its own so I added happy nappy on top (just a little bit) and my new growth and strands feel wonderful.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> *You are Not Going to Beweave this!!
> 
> Guess what I'm using for the 1st time tonight????
> 
> Hairveda's Jardin Oil. (Finally pulled it out) - Off to read up on it on the HV Site*.


 
Brownie518

 FYI


----------



## 4mia

RavenSR said:


> Beamodel 4mia  Ringlets is right around the corner from me. I only go there to get my hair trimmed until I buy a splitender.


i didn't know there were so many NOLA ladies here. I'm on the Westbank. I'm not originally from here so I don't know much about New Orleans. I use to work on Elysian Fields though


----------



## 4mia

So don't kill me but I used HH cake batter and it's so amazing. It's better than carrot cake icing to me!


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair

Do you like Jardin. I have it but I don't really use oils except my KV oils for HOT.


----------



## BranwenRosewood

I'm going to wash tomorrow and finally try the HH Forest Green Forest Blue I ordered back in October. I'll use that on my nape and Shi-Naturals Shea Butter Lotion everywhere else.


----------



## Lita

4mia said:


> So don't kill me but I used HH cake batter and it's so amazing. It's better than carrot cake icing to me!



4mia I plan on using my HH cake batter Friday...I really like it,very creamy & plays well with my other products..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Brownie518

Cake Batter is my leave in after washing right now. Love it. I use the Carrot Cake on dry hair.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel '

I got it on a "Swap" I did with Brownie518 a while back. 

Yeah...it has some nice ingredients.  My 1st time was tonight.  

I'm sure I won't have any problem using it up.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ain't no body tryna' kill no body over here.


----------



## Brownie518

You know, I really should use that Jardin oil during my washes. The smell kills me so I would have to wash it out. The ingredients are nice, though.


----------



## BranwenRosewood

I'm gonna try to list what I do on wash days in this thread since I always forget to put it in my hair notebook.


----------



## 4mia

IDareT'sHair said:


> Ain't no body tryna' kill no body over here.


right lol I forgot what thread I was in.


----------



## Beamodel

Brownie518
IDareT'sHair

Yea Jardin smells "different". I like the smell of cocosta though.


----------



## Froreal3

Evening ladies. 

Back from a long long day. I had to do some hair therapy by applying a little leave in and sealing twists with Oyin Hair Dew and Keravada Fenugreek in Buttercream. Rubbed a little of the oil in my scalp as well.  I smell heavenly.


----------



## BranwenRosewood

IDareT'sHair

I would have bought one of the oils from you but my hair seems to hate ricebran oil just as much as it hates coconut oil. They both make my hair feel like straw.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

RavenSR
No worries.


----------



## Froreal3

Beamodel said:


> Brownie518
> IDareT'sHair
> 
> Yea Jardin smells "different". I like the smell of cocosta though.



I could tell I wouldn't like the Jardin's smell from the look of the bottle...I don't know how...it just doesn't look very appealing.

Lita I also have my Annabelle cart locked and loaded. She will be my last purchase for a while.


----------



## Brownie518

Beamodel said:


> @Brownie518
> @IDareT'sHair
> 
> Yea Jardin smells "different". I like the smell of cocosta though.


Beamodel

Love the smell of CoCasta!  I havent' used that in a looong time. I think I have a full bottle, too. You know I'm gonna look for it tomorrow. I'm stuck on that KV, though. Got me strung out.


----------



## Beamodel

Brownie518

I don't have anymore cocosta  buy just like you, I am stuck on KV oils. I've side eyed most of my others. Even Vatika Frosting (for the moment). 

I still use sunflower though to seal my stands with, only bc it's lighter than coconut oil IMO.


----------



## soonergirl

Hey ladies I need the deets on the Annabelle sale and what items to purchase... Thanks in advance...


----------



## Froreal3

soonergirl said:


> Hey ladies I need the deets on the Annabelle sale and what items to purchase... Thanks in advance...



soonergirl, check the Annabelle's Perfect Blends thread in the vendors forum for more details.

Holiday Sale Starts 12/15/13, Everything 30% off! Coupon Code: 30OFF
Sale ends 12/20/13. 

https://www.etsy.com/shop/PerfectBlends#


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 Beamodel

CoCosta is good.  I like Avosoya probably better. 

Lighter-weight.  I have several things (JBCO, HBCO and now Jardin) that is similar to CoCosta....but Ayosoya is the business.


----------



## Golden75

Bought 2 flexi-8 clips today.  I really like them to dress up my bun.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75

I hope I get some packages today.  

All my Stuff seems 'stuck' in Transit-Limbo.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair
Brownie518
Lita

Good morning 
I really like applying happy nappy on too of HH pink grapefruit. I woke up this morning with soft moisturized hair. 

I also applied some to my ends, and they are thoroughly moisturized....


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Golden75
> 
> I hope I get some packages today.
> 
> All my Stuff seems 'stuck' in Transit-Limbo.


 
IDareT'sHair - I should be getting Jane Carter today.  UPS didn't leave it yesterday.  My dogs ate the notice erplexed, so I left a note on my door.  Hope some skrong wind don't take it way.  I'm trying to track HV, and some other non-hair related things I bought  but internet acting up


----------



## natura87

My hair loves the Shea Moisture Curl Enhancing Smoothie with this weird Korean weather. There was a light dusting of snow and the cool air..my hair just soaks it up. My hair luscious to the touch and smells amazing.


----------



## Ltown

Good afternoon ladies!

HV send shipping notices, that fast for them!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Hey Product Junkies!

Welp.  No hair products today.  Just some shower gel from B&BW's.  

I saw the box & got all excited. For nothin'.


----------



## Golden75

Still waiting on UPS to show up.  They prob won't come till after 8pm


----------



## Babygrowth

My njoi shipped!  I'm buying HQS this wknd. Hope that sale is still on. I neef something to lift my spirit since the past couple of days have been blah! I may also buy Annabelle.  So far I have the chocolate mousse, tropical butter, and the cocoa and avocado leave-in in my cart.


----------



## Lita

No hair products came today...Uhhh..But,I did buy a nice out-fit from Macy's..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita

This is day 3 & my hair is still soft/silky & moisturized...

*Kudos to HH soft coconut,SSI Marshmallow cream,SSI juicy berry & sealed ends with LN apricot pomade...No oily hair..Not at all.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Brownie518

Hey, ya'll..it is COLD!!! And it's only supposed to get colder 

Nothing going on here..no ship notices from my three orders yet. I just massaged in some Peppermint Pomade with KV Oil on length. My usual...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Hi @Brownie518 @Lita @Beamodel

What ya'll PJ's doing? 

I just rubbed some MHC Buttery Soy on myself and took a nice hot shower to get my relax on.....


----------



## Babygrowth

Man as soon as I get ready to buy HQS here come someone saying they ordered 3 weeks ago and still don't have a shipping notice or anything.  I need to buy something that will come fast. HQS is never consistent.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 Lita Beamodel

I'm tempted to 'convo' HH for some Caramel Frappe.  

She probably has a lot of 'free time' on her hands right about now and I want to try it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Babygrowth

Nothing is going to be fast right up in through here right about now. 

Even my 'swaps' and 'sales' have been moving very, very slowly. 

The Post Office has been stacked.


----------



## Lita

Brownie518 & IDareT'sHair I'm about to dampen my hair with warm water/LN pomade to seal...

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Lita

Dang...You are killin' that Pomade.  I'm jelly


----------



## sexypebbly

I got a shipping notice from Marie dean. YAHHHHHHH!!!!!


----------



## Lita

IDareT'sHair said:


> Brownie518 Lita Beamodel
> 
> I'm tempted to 'convo' HH for some Caramel Frappe.
> 
> She probably has a lot of 'free time' on her hands right about now and I want to try it.



IDareT'sHair Brownie518 Beamodel

Let me know what she says...I should've gotten more soft coconut.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518 @Lita @Beamodel
> 
> I'm tempted to 'convo' HH for some Caramel Frappe.
> 
> She probably has a lot of 'free time' on her hands right about now and I want to try it.



   You somethin' else!

I'm just relaxing, too. I took a shower earlier and used some of that MD Argan in White Tea Ginger again.  Smells so good. 
I'm skipping my wash, will do it Friday night. I'm going to DC with either BV Smoothie or Claudie's Deep Moisturizing.


----------



## Brownie518

Lita said:


> @IDareT'sHair @Brownie518 @Beamodel
> 
> Let me know what she says...I should've gotten more soft coconut.
> 
> Happy Hair Growing!



I have a bottle of SCM somewhere around here. I need to find that. I love that as a leave in after washing.  Very moisturizing.


----------



## Lita

I want some more Kera 10..Like the way it made my hair feel,during & after.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Babygrowth

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Babygrowth
> 
> Nothing is going to be fast right up in through here right about now.
> 
> Even my 'swaps' and 'sales' have been moving very, very slowly.
> 
> The Post Office has been stacked.



True but after waiting for a month for my joj's I can't do another 3+ weeks   Maybe I will hit up Target or something.


----------



## Lita

Brownie518 I like keeping bottles of HH soft coconut on hand...I like to apply it after my wash/Dc too..It makes a great base.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Babygrowth

I wish SCM worked for me... Mango colada did for me what SCM couldn't now I have to find a replacement. It will be a while before she gets my dollars.


----------



## Lita

IDareT'sHair said:


> Lita
> 
> Dang...You are killin' that Pomade.  I'm jelly



IDareT'sHair Loving this..Cold weather perfect..I didn't even put a dent in it,so thick..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Brownie518

I got some Mango Colada with my last order but haven't tried it yet. I think I'll try it as a leave in after washing first.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Babygrowth

Maybe Sage? I'm sorry Ms. Baby, but other than getting it on the ground, I think it's going to drag time-wise.

I'm still waiting on a lot of stuff.

@Lita @Brownie518

Um... So I told her if it wasn't too much trouble (because I know she's swamped) if she could add it to my existing order and Invoice me (at the Sale Price). *we'll see*

No Big Deal, since I have an order already out there.


----------



## Brownie518

Which pomade are ya'll talking about from LN?


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair

Good luck...
I wish I had gotten that LN Ayurvedic Mist. Lita do you have that?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> I got some Mango Colada with my last order but haven't tried it yet. I think I'll try it as a leave in after washing first.


Brownie518 

I don't have hardly any of the new stuff.erplexed 

 I have Pink Berry and SCM (testers, before she launched them).



Lita said:


> *Loving this..Cold weather perfect..I didn't even put a dent in it,so thick..*
> 
> Happy Hair Growing!



Lita 

I went out there and looked at it yesterday. Put it in a Cart & Removed it because of the $5.95 Shipping.



Babygrowth said:


> I wish SCM worked for me... Mango colada did for me what SCM couldn't now I have to find a replacement. *It will be a while before she gets my dollars*.



Babygrowth

I'm so not cancelling my order. 

 I figure, it'll get here when it gets here, it's not like I don't have other stuff I could be using.


----------



## Babygrowth

IDareT'sHair

Thats true because my BV smoothie was supposed to be here today but now it probably won't be here until Friday. I never bought from Sage before. I will check them out.

ETA: I would not cancel either. I almost placed another order


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair

Lol, gone girl and get yo frapp. I like that one too.


----------



## Golden75

Finally UPS showed up - got my Jane Carter - wrap & roll, sculpt & something, twist foam something


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

I think LN only has that 1 Pomade  I want Annabelle's Spritz too.

It's no biggie (about the Caramel Frappe).  No telling when I'd get around to it anyway.


----------



## Beamodel

Brownie518 said:


> I have a bottle of SCM somewhere around here. I need to find that. I love that as a leave in after washing.  Very moisturizing.



Brownie518
Lita
IDareT'sHair

I just applied some HH SCM to my hair and sealed with happy nappy and HH carrot cake


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> I think LN only has that 1 Pomade *I want Annabelle's Spritz too*.
> 
> It's no biggie (about the Caramel Frappe).  No telling when I'd get around to it anyway.


IDareT'sHair

Yes, that Annabelle's is on my list, too.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel

Hmpf.

Girl.....I shole did ask.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75 said:


> Finally UPS showed up - got my *Jane Carter - wrap & roll*, sculpt & something, twist foam something


 
Golden75

I have this in my Stash.  When I thought I was gone be wrapping


----------



## Lita

Brownie518 said:


> IDareT'sHair
> 
> Good luck...
> I wish I had gotten that LN Ayurvedic Mist. Lita do you have that?



Brownie518 Hi! I have used LN Ayurvedic mist..It's best as a pre,as a leave-in,made my hair feel a little hard..

*So I'll stick with-

*Brahmi Root Dc Mask

*Apricot Pomade

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Lita said:


> Hi! I have used LN Ayurvedic mist..It's best as a pre,as a leave-in,*made my hair feel a little hard..
> *
> *So I'll stick with-
> 
> *Brahmi Root Dc Mask
> 
> *Apricot Pomade
> 
> Happy Hair Growing!


 
Lita Brownie518

 Mas Moisture and Supreme Butter is "where it's at"

 Thanks for the Review on the Mist.  (Imma leave that alone)

 Can't wait to try the Bramhi.


----------



## natura87

Y'all are waiting on product and I am waiting on mail from home. Packages!!!! I dont even care what is in it its gonna smell like America!!

Yeah, I'm gonna sniff the package. 1 month in and I'm missing America. I was never really super pro America but now I miss even all the ratchet things about America.

I think I will go to the few shops that I have found that sell hair products in Korea, use Iherb, Foxy Mango and possibly a haul from company in the US between now and the summer. With what I have now I can last until April-ish without buying anything...but I dont want to. I'm gonna take a trip into Seoul and get some Soultanicals .


----------



## Babygrowth

Man my scalp and ng feel soo good from that beloved jar of joe! *sigh*


----------



## IDareT'sHair

natura87

How soon before you get to come home for a visit?

Babygrowth

Girl...You know J of J is the business.


----------



## natura87

IDareT'sHair said:


> natura87
> 
> How soon before you get to come home for a visit?
> 
> Babygrowth
> 
> Girl...You know J of J is the business.



I dont know. If I do it will be in the summertime. Maybe for my neices 10th birthday and my nephews 1st birthday in June.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

natura87

If at all possible, ms. natura, you need to make that happen (for sure).


----------



## natura87

IDareT'sHair said:


> natura87
> 
> If at all possible, ms. natura, you need to make that happen (for sure).



Their birthdays are a day apart and my neice would love it. My nephew wont know who the heck I am.

Plus I can stock up on American goodies. American food/products costs an arm and a leg here.


----------



## Lita

Healing Herbs By Rene...Shipped

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita

I need some more SSI Marshmellow cream & SSI Juicy berry.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## 4mia

What does SSI stand for ? Lol I  love my HH but I'm not feeling ingredients and fragrance being swapped without permission.
I love my vanilla, cake batter, coco, marshmallow, etc fragrances..


----------



## 4mia

Has anyone tried these? http://www.etsy.com/listing/91676457/uyais-kreemi-kustard-4-oz-moisture?ref=shop_home_active


----------



## Beamodel

4mia said:


> Has anyone tried these? http://www.etsy.com/listing/91676457/uyais-kreemi-kustard-4-oz-moisture?ref=shop_home_active



This is my homeboys's wife line. I never tried her stuff yet though.


----------



## Ltown

Ladies, I think we'll have to be patience with shipping because of the weather it possible delays and of course its time for Christmas deliveries which will delay it even more. Well that's the excuse vendors will use.


----------



## Babygrowth

4mia said:


> What does SSI stand for ? Lol I  love my HH but I'm not feeling ingredients and fragrance being swapped without permission.
> I love my vanilla, cake batter, coco, marshmallow, etc fragrances..



SheScentit-SSI
And I was sooo annoyed when I saw that post that I unfollowed her on instagram. I was like "What you mean gotta do whay you gotta do?" I just can't with her right now.


----------



## Froreal3

4mia said:


> What does SSI stand for ? Lol I  love my HH but I'm not feeling ingredients and fragrance being swapped without permission.
> I love my vanilla, cake batter, coco, marshmallow, etc fragrances..



4mia That is SheScentIt.  Girl, you must be just getting into the product game, huh? Mmm hmmm, there are plenty of vendors besides HH. HH is/was one in a million honey.I happen to love...

Komaza, Silk Dreams, Darcy's, Hairveda, Qhemet Biologics, Oyin, and Bee Mine. For Blk Friday, my new vendor was SSI, so I haven't tried her stuff yet.


----------



## Froreal3

Babygrowth said:


> I wish SCM worked for me... Mango colada did for me what SCM couldn't now I have to find a replacement. *It will be a while before she gets my dollars.*



Same here SCM was just aiight for me. I loved Mango Colada sealed with Mango Cloud though. smdh. She totally effed up. I seen her cursing at a customer, using words like "stupid," and more. I really tried to keep my order and just wait for it...but I couldn't in good conscious support behavior like that. IDC how angry your customer gets; there is no need to go back and forth like that with them, especially calling them out of their name...EVER. I am a teacher and I have had parents say all sorts of ish to me. Would I ever come at them like that? No. That is called customer service, which HH has none. Sorry, there are too many decent vendors out there that can do what Mango Colada did. 

*Pours out some Espressoself for the homies that are gone.*

OAN: I just revisted Bee Mine Luscious. Yall, I discovered this last year and of course my pj butt moved on to other stuff. IDK why I ever did. The consistency of this stuff and the way it made my dd's super tight 4c hair smooth was just amazing! Aw man...this stuff right here rivals the QB AOHC! The AOHC leaves her hair soft too, but the Bee Mine just smooths through her hair better. This will be my go to for DD. My hair is a looser curl pattern, so I most stuff can smooth my hair, but not DD. I will buy a bigger thing of the Luscious when I'm done with my other stuff. 

Last night I wasn't sure what to use to M&S (love that feeling of product confusion), but used HV Whipped Creme Ends *trying to use up this last bit * sealed with Keravada Fenugreek, with a little of the Keravada on my scalp too. Deeeliciously soft hair. And I smell delightful.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

4mia said:


> *What does SSI stand for ? *


 
4mia

 Girl....You better start doing some Homework and get up to speed if you gone hang.

 This is not a thread for beginners.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Babygrowth said:


> *And I was sooo annoyed when I saw that post that I unfollowed her on instagram. I was like "What you mean gotta do whay you gotta do?" I just can't with her right now*.



Babygrowth

 Um..Yeah..That should not have been said. 

 I got a lot of Pumpkin Stuff from CCs Naturals (if it ever gets here) so, it will be fine for me.  I guess.

Froreal3

 Yeah...BM Luscious is the business.


----------



## Froreal3

Morning IDareT'sHair Babygrowth 

I woke up at 4:45 this morning.  I was like "Dang!" Pointless to go back to sleep since DH gets up at 5:15 anyway.  So I'm at working all tired and what not. 

Yeah, that Luscious was a staple before, but it's HG status now. Was it wrong of me to try to use up the MYHC Soy Hair Cream on DD last night?  I used it as a leave in and Bee Mine on top of that. It had been in the fridge, so it was not as watery, but the smell still left a lot to be desired. I used a good quarter of the bottle on her.


----------



## HanaKuroi

Froreal3 said:
			
		

> Morning IDareT'sHair Babygrowth
> 
> I woke up at 4:45 this morning.  I was like "Dang!" Pointless to go back to sleep since DH gets up at 5:15 anyway.  So I'm at working all tired and what not.
> 
> Yeah, that Luscious was a staple before, but it's HG status now. Was it wrong of me to try to use up the MYHC Soy Hair Cream on DD last night?  I used it as a leave in and Bee Mine on top of that. It had been in the fridge, so it was not as watery, but the smell still left a lot to be desired. I used a good quarter of the bottle on her.



The soy cream does not smell good at all. At. All. 

It wasn't wrong of you.

I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y


----------



## Froreal3

^^^HanaKuroi girl I know. It smells just like regla ol castor oil  The Bee Mine covered the smell up though.  DD is six. She don't curr.


----------



## Babygrowth

Froreal3 I was up all dumb early too! Its gon be a long day for me! But I can't believe I've been sleeping on that Luscious!


----------



## sexypebbly

I should be receiving my SSI today. I can NOT wait to try the juicy berry butter cream. Lita is making me wanna try my SSI stuff once i get home.


----------



## 13StepsAhead

OMG I've been gone entirely too long has Saravun Naturals gone out of business??

I need to get my hands on some more of that broccoli hair butter and cream


----------



## Lita

It's Sooo cold..

I'm going back to lite blow-drying..Going to sleep on cold winter nights,with damp hair..isn't good.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Ltown

Hey ladies, newbies and lurkers!

How are my homie doing? I have a week left in school and done! This winter is going to be a beast, i can handle cold but now snow sorry IDareT'sHair, homegirl i know how it feels up there. I keep telling folks it's a wet cold up there. 
My hair is doing good; i'm brew some tea; will post in tea thread later. 

Homies we been around in this thread for a long time, changes is overdue


----------



## Brownie518

Ltown

Hey L. It is so cold here in NY, too. About 20 right now, around 0 tonight. Im under my covers reading...
I hope i get my Claudie and SSI ship notices soon


----------



## soonergirl

Thanks Froreal3


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

I received my LACE order and she included a note that the free sample will be shipped separately. I'm still waiting on shipping notices from SSI and HV. Did happy nappy clarify the sales info yet?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl

I'm not sure about HNH and their final Sales info.

Froreal3

I like MHC Buttery Soy (even though it doesn't smell like much) it works great.  

I'd just rotate it with Luscious instead of tryna' kill it off.  

Didn't you get a 16oz Jar?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Lita

Hey Ms. Lita!

Girl, you know I have x2 Packages that post: "Out For Delivery" that haven't arrived.

I'm beyond frustrated with USPS this Season.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair

What's up, lady? I'm trying to keep warm, sippin on Chivas and watching The Blacklist. I just used some Peppermint Pomade with some Fenugreek on my ends. 

I'm going to get some CPR tomorrow. I haven't used that in a long time. My hair could use the treatment, though.


----------



## Brownie518

Oooh, I got my SSI ship notice...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *What's up, lady? I'm trying to keep warm, sippin on Chivas and watching The Blacklist*. I just used some Peppermint Pomade with some Fenugreek on my ends.
> 
> *I'm going to get some CPR tomorrow.* I haven't used that in a long time. My hair could use the treatment, though.



@Brownie518

Hey Lady!

I like that Show

I need a good Rx for tomorrow. I may use CJ's Repair Me.

I had a couple packages that said "Out For Delivery" and no Mail.

 I guess they still riding around on the Truck.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

13StepsAhead

I had a 'sizeable' Saravun stash but gave it all to my little Niece.  

It worked Great on her Hair. *wish i could offer you some*

The owner relocated to Wisconsin or someplace and was suppose to re-open once she got there and got settled and that was over 6-8 months ago (and no relaunch)


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair

I love me some Saravun. I really wish she would reopen. 

Wait, are those packages Out for Delivery from the Post office? Dannnngggg!! I know my UPS/Fedex deliveries are coming later than usual but the P.O...?


----------



## Froreal3

IDareT'sHair said:


> curlyhersheygirl
> 
> I'm not sure about HNH and their final Sales info.
> 
> Froreal3
> 
> I like MHC Buttery Soy (even though it doesn't smell like much) it works great.
> 
> I'd just rotate it with Luscious instead of tryna' kill it off.
> 
> Didn't you get a 16oz Jar?



No I love Buttery Soy. I'm talking about the Soy Hair Cream/Milk stuff.  I'm definitely killing that **** off. Buttery Soy and I are in


----------



## Ltown

Brownie518,IDareT'sHair you both stay warm up there. I hope we don't get a lot of snow; people already getting the flu; mom, co-workers I'm taking extra vitamin c.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ltown

Girl...it was Zero this a.m.


----------



## Beamodel

Hello lovely ladies...

My hair is feeling really soft and moisturized still. I will use DB whip tonight as a moisturizer and seal with happy nappy. 

Man tomorrow I make 11 weeks post and my new growth is so manageable. I think my fenugreek tea rinses have helped dramatically with this stretch.

I will end my stretch at 12 weeks next Friday though. I need my hair to be banging for Christmas.


----------



## Brownie518

Beamodel

That's great!! I haven't tried Fenugreek for tea rinses...*makes a quick note*


----------



## Beamodel

Brownie518

I love it girl. If/when you try it, please let us know what you think of it.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair

Where do you get the Alter Ego usually???


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518

e-bay.  I get my Affirm from the same Vendor (and use to get my MBB from her too)

Although I've gotten it from: Blue Bleez and the other Beauty Supply I can't think of right now 

 oh yeah...Beauty of New York


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel

What Relaxer do you use?


----------



## sexypebbly

Just got opened my SSI box. That juicy butter cream smells amazing. Oh, and I got a sample of the buriti milk. Have no idea when ill try it


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My Claudie was here in my City and I just checked and it has been Re-Routed to New Jersey!....

What is going on with USPS

Brownie518 Beamodel


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> My Claudie was here in my City and I just checked and it has been Re-Routed to New Jersey!....
> 
> What is going on with USPS
> 
> @Brownie518 @Beamodel



IDareT'sHair

What the...?????


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair said:


> Beamodel  What Relaxer do you use?



ORS or Silk Elements. I've tried Mizani butter blends before and liked it but the price didn't justify it compared to ORS results.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair

What tha???? That is dumb for them to reroute it when it was in your one city. USPS is dumb.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518

Since I had that little 'issue' with a recent Swap, 

 I started signing up for e-mail Notifications every time a Package moves.

My Claudie was here in my City and I looked again and it's on it's way to NJ....


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Beamodel

I had a small tub of Silk Results here and think I pitched it (cause it had gotten too old).

Glad you get great results with ORS. A lot of Relaxed Heads use that one.

 Girl....I am fit to be tied about that Box.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair

Yea it's one less item I have to order online. I like ORS though. Which one do you use?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Beamodel

Affirm w/Fiberguard (Mild)


----------



## IDareT'sHair

sexypebbly

Did you get anything else from SSI or just the Berry Buttercreme Frosting?  

I want to try the Blueberry Cowash.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Beamodel @Brownie518

Haven't gotten a response back on adding my Frappe. 

I guess she is still all caught up in Drama.

I jelly ya'll still got KV Oil.

I'm trying to hold on to my last bottle (Fenugreek)


----------



## Lita

IDareT'sHair said:


> My Claudie was here in my City and I just checked and it has been Re-Routed to New Jersey!....
> 
> What is going on with USPS
> 
> Brownie518 Beamodel



IDareT'sHair Brownie518 Beamodel

I'm so sick & tired of the postal service,don't know what to do..Why did your package go to jersey? How crazy..I had a package in my area & they move it to Long Island..

*Hope your package comes this week

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Lita

Girl, Who Knows?  It was >>RIGHT HERE<<erplexed

How Frustrating is that.

I'm already on _Edge_, because I had x2 boxes read "Out For Delivery" and there is nothing there....


----------



## 13StepsAhead

IDareT'sHair said:


> 13StepsAhead  I had a 'sizeable' Saravun stash but gave it all to my little Niece.  It worked Great on her Hair. *wish i could offer you some*  The owner relocated to Wisconsin or someplace and was suppose to re-open once she got there and got settled and that was over 6-8 months ago (and no relaunch)



Dang it!!! Thanks anyway IDareT'sHair

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Lita

IDareT'sHair I just can't with these folks..

*I want all my BF/Cyber packages now..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair

I kinda figured it would be a minute before she responded to your request.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

13StepsAhead said:


> *Dang it!!! Thanks anyway*
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



@13StepsAhead 

Sorry Ms. Lady 

I had an assortment of the Cremes & Butters (you know how we do) the Broccoli, the Olive, the Castor (and gave it all to her, cause her _Mommy _said it worked on her hair) 

I gave her x1 Jar and then they asked about it, so I gave them what I had left. 

 I don't know what Imma do when they run out.



Lita said:


> *I just can't with these folks..
> 
> *I want all my BF/Cyber packages now..
> *
> Happy Hair Growing!



@Lita

I just don't want them all "Beat Up" when they finally do arrive, because they been to :heated:and back. 

You know USPS can and will....tear up some packages.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel said:


> *I kinda figured it would be a minute before she responded to your request.*



@Beamodel

And it may get completely _overlooked_ too, which is fine.

 I Understand.


----------



## 13StepsAhead

IDareT'sHair I understand my family cleaned me out while I was away lol... 

Saravun had some of the best butters I've tried so she needs to come on and open shop

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Lita

IDareT'sHair I know...When they toss your packages around,bottles up & liquid falls out....Tired of them.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Brownie518

13StepsAhead said:


> @IDareT'sHair I understand my family cleaned me out while I was away lol...
> 
> Saravun had some of the best butters I've tried so she needs to come on and open shop
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



I agree. I love the Castor and the Broccoli Seed creams.  Just perfect. I miss her!!!!!


----------



## 13StepsAhead

Brownie518 yes that castor oil one was soo good too!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Brownie518

I need to look around and see what I have left from her. I hope I have one or two jars left.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 13StepsAhead

I convo'ed her before she totally removed her ETSY page and she said: Let me get relocated and settled first....

Cause it was just saying Shop Closed or something.

I agree.  Whippy Delightful-Deliciousness.


----------



## 13StepsAhead

IDareT'sHair said:


> Brownie518 13StepsAhead  I convo'ed her before she totally removed her ETSY page and she said: Let me get relocated and settled first....  Cause it was just saying Shop Closed or something.  I agree.  Whippy Delightful-Deliciousness.



Smh how she gon' just leave us hanging like that...

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Lita said:


> *I know...When they toss your packages around,bottles up & liquid falls out....Tired of them.*
> 
> Happy Hair Growing!


 
Lita

 Girl, I know.  Hotmess.

 Even though the Sales have been Fantastic this year, I feel USPS dropped the ball.

 Not to mention those sellers that print out labels and let the packages sit 2 or 3 days on the kitchen table or the ones that run out supplies before they fill your order.


----------



## Golden75

No packages today   Should be getting HV tomorrow and non-hair stuff.  Then I'm just waiting for Slowtanicals


----------



## Brownie518

I keep forgetting that I ordered HV...no ship notice though. 

LOL!!! Slowtanicals!!!!!


----------



## BranwenRosewood

LACE should be delivered tomorrow. Wholesalesuppliesplus and lotioncrafters should be here via UPS monday. I can't stop checking my tracking numbers! I hate waiting on things but I get super excited when I know something has been delivered.


----------



## myronnie

I want you guy's opinon..
I received my package from a vendor but it was open like someone had opened it. But everything was in tact..do you think I should try to get a replacement? I just don't feel.comfirtable with that..  why is my luck so bad?!


----------



## 13StepsAhead

myronnie said:


> I want you guy's opinon.. I received my package from a vendor but it was open like someone had opened it. But everything was in tact..do you think I should try to get a replacement? I just don't feel.comfirtable with that..  why is my luck so bad?!



Perhaps the shipping company opened the box for inspection... If the product has not been opened or if it appears to be untouched I would keep it.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## HanaKuroi

IDareT'sHair said:
			
		

> My Claudie was here in my City and I just checked and it has been Re-Routed to New Jersey!....
> 
> What is going on with USPS
> 
> Brownie518 Beamodel



Sounds like smartpost.

I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y


----------



## Golden75

Doesn't look HV will be here today, may be tomorrow.  It's like between the vendors taking 2-3 days after printing labels to send, then the USPS just let's it sit around after they receive, it's just taking things forever to reach folks.  I'm just tired of tracking things at this point, but can't help it.  

Slowtanicals sent out another long arse shipping update email.  It sounds like they are almost done shipping Anniversary sale stuff, and should move in to the BF sales throughout the week.  Which week is any one's guess.


----------



## divachyk

Why did Saravun close? She had excellent butters.

No ship notice from HV yet. My order still says processing.

Soultanicals sent me an email saying my BF order will be shipped soon but um, I didn't order anything from there. 

IDareT'sHair, Dh was waiting on 2 packages from UPS. Status indicated on the truck and to be delivered (this was yesterday). 1 delivered, 1 didn't. UPS claimed it was likely on another truck and would be delivered by end of day. Yeah, that didn't happen.


----------



## Golden75

divachyk - ST always sends their shipping emails to errybody on their email list whether you ordered or not


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Good morning divas. I keep forgeting to post what growth aid I used. Anyway I'm still applying either KV oils or TPS rosemary pomade. I usually rotate between these every other night.

I received my SSI shipping notice so now it's just HV and my Kohls order from cyber Monday. The shipping situation this year is just ridiculous. Thankfully I did most of my shopping on the ground this year so most of the kid's gifts are already wrapped. I just received an email from Converse that this special edition sneaker my oldest begged for won't get here until January  I guess I will wrap a picture of it for him to open at Christmas


----------



## Golden75

@curlyhersheygirl - Question on the TPS, do you cowash? I try to use it, but I just keep smelling that sulphur! Unless I'm just over applying. I really want to use it, but I feel like if someone stands next to me, they gonnna tell me I smell odd . I was thinking of may be mixing it with something that smells good - KBB oil cause that scent is nice and heavy


----------



## Lita

Thursday,applied some Happy Nappy on my length..Just a little & Happy Nappy Coffee caramel brûlée on my ends...Yes,my hair feels heavy..But,it's up in a nice bun..Shoukd hold up today,because it's super duper cold.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita

I see Daufe is having a end of the year sale/closing the shop on Monday...Hope folks recived their BF/Cyber Monday orders.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## sexypebbly

Used SSI bruhiti milk and juicy berry butter cream. Hair feels pretty nice right now


----------



## Lita

Golden75 Hi! I don't smell the sulfur in my pomade shops products..And sulfur smells strong..But,when I use it,normally wash it out with regular poo/scalp detox,so I don't get build-up..

*IDareT'sHair and other pomade shop users..Please chime in.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Golden75

Lita - I'll see if I can make it work.  It's thick so may be I just need to have a lighter touch.  I do try to poo at least 1x a week, so hopefully that's enough.  How often do you apply? 

Yes other TPS users, please chime in! This is odd cause I'm not smell sensitive, but for some reason with this I am


----------



## caliscurls

Golden75 thread lurker here, I should probably just go ahead and join. Anyhow I use TPS coffee pomade. It has a strong coffee scent that I love but no sulphur whatsoever. Maybe your batch was a little extra strong...


----------



## Golden75

caliscurls said:


> @Golden75 thread lurker here, I should probably just go ahead and join. Anyhow I use TPS coffee pomade. It has a strong coffee scent that I love but no sulphur whatsoever. Maybe your batch was a little extra strong...


 
caliscurls - Welcome to a place of love & products  Thanks for chiming.  TPS already sent me new batches cause I complained that I couldn't use it.  So sweet of them to do that after like a year from my purchase.  I just remember using it one night.  Came to work and still smelled it.  I have a coworker that's kinda hot  and he whispered something in my ear  and I was like lawddddd geebus I hope he don't smell my head!!!  I have the Plumeria and the Rosemary in Vanilla, I think. Never tried the coffee.  I'm going to try it this weekend, and see if I can work this.  How do you like the coffee?


----------



## caliscurls

Golden75 said:


> .. lawddddd geebus I hope he don't smell my head!!!


  Hilarious!

Golden75 thanks for the warm welcome!! If this guy likes coffee definitely get the coffee pomade!! The scent is deep and rich, like fresh made dark roast coffee on a cold morning  It makes me want to sit by the fire and drink a huge mug in my PJs. I've only been using it for about 2-3 months, mostly on my edges and nape, but I really like it. Between this and not wearing my buns so tight I'm seeing what looks like "new" hair on my edges...but really it's just hair growing in that I didn't realize was suffering before  Honestly even if I couldn't see the growth I'd still buy it for the scent.

I just put the Rosemary and Peppermint in my Etsy cart...but I'm trying to wait until I finish my first jar of coffee before pulling the trigger.


----------



## Golden75

caliscurl - Yes I have the peppermint too.  I couldn't remember which herb it was.  I have 2 jars of each so I'll work these out before I go for the coffee, but that sounds wonderful.  I purchased when the shop first opened so coffee wasn't avail.  Hmmm, may be if she's having a sale I'll get coffee.  How often do you use/wash in between?


----------



## caliscurls

Golden75 every 2 weeks but when I use the coffee more than 3x a week it does feel like a wash is needed weekly.


----------



## Golden75

caliscurls said:


> @Golden75 every 2 weeks but when I use the coffee more than 3x a week it does feel like a wash is needed weekly.


 
caliscurls - Thanks for the info.  So I'll only use the pomade 2x a week and see how I do w/ 1x week wash.  I think I'll designate Tues and Fri or Sat as TPS days (now I just have to remember this)


----------



## sexypebbly

For you ladies talking about the pomade shop, she is having a sale Dec 14th to Dec 24. 25 percent off. You can look in the what's on sale December thread. More info is there


----------



## sexypebbly

Also for the ladies who tried the pomade shop products, has anyonr tried the sweet simplicity or the sweet indulgence?  If so, how did you like it?


----------



## caliscurls

sexypebbly said:


> Also for the ladies who tried the pomade shop products, has anyonr tried the sweet simplicity or the sweet indulgence?  If so, how did you like it?



sexypebbly
The Sweet Simplicity Styler is nice. It does smell like an Amaretto Sour mixed drink but not too heavy . I primarily use it when I want to lay down my edges (apply and tie down for a bit) and don't want to use gel. Used it a couple of times on wet hair sparingly with a curl former set as well and it came out nice and soft.

Edit: also tried it as a sealer but found that my hair stays softer/lighter feeling through the week with a light butter instead


----------



## Golden75

Thanks sexypebbly -  i thought i read about a sale.  May be i'll


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Golden75 said:


> @curlyhersheygirl - Question on the TPS, do you cowash? I try to use it, but I just keep smelling that sulphur! Unless I'm just over applying. I really want to use it, but I feel like if someone stands next to me, they gonnna tell me I smell odd . I was thinking of may be mixing it with something that smells good - KBB oil cause that scent is nice and heavy



Golden75 I requested mine sulfur free so I have never had that experience. In the past when I used Claudie's scalp elixir I never had an issue unless it was summertime, then the smell of the sulfur was very strong. Maybe mixing it as you mentioned may help.


----------



## Golden75

This impending storm is going to suck! They have us on a warning from 6am Saturday through 12pm Sunday. And this snow is going to instantly stick cause it's been so cold. Snow messing with my money. I don't like that. Just have to stay as late as possible at work today.


----------



## Lita

Healing Herbs By Rene-Came

*I already applied some biotin cream on my scalp..Nice tingle/smells like lavender..Very creamy too....Is a Co/wash con

The Moringa,it's green & you can see all the herbs/very creamy & smells yummy..

The Coffee Mocha,is brown/fresh coffee grinds..I applied some on my hands & it's so slippery/bottle dropped right from my hands...Smells Yummy..Can't wait to use it.

~For the growth challenge..^^^^^


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita

Claudies-Shipped

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Ltown

Hi ladies!
Another cold front tomorrow rain/snow together; I'm in doing homework. 
I got everything except HV, which is to be expected to take long. I won't get anything if there is Christmas sales. 
What's the 411 on HH, has it died down? HV green butter is good with me, although I still have some HH butters left.

 OMG, shut the front door, just went to get mail and HV is here!


----------



## Lita

Ltown Hi! It looks like HH,is dying down a little..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Beamodel

Lita

It's about time. I was just considering abandoning the thread lol.


----------



## BranwenRosewood

My lotioncrafters package is going to be delayed because of the bad weather in Dallas


----------



## Brownie518

Hey, ladies. We have Winter Storm Warning from 8am tomorrow til 1pm Sunday. I think I'm in the 8-12" range with an expected quarter to half inch of ice on top...I am wondering if I'll be able to go to work tomorrow evening. 

No packages for me today, and no ship notices from HV or Claudie yet..


----------



## Golden75

Hmmmphhh.  This weather just gives the slow shippers license to take longer to ship.  I'm looking at you Slowtanicals!


----------



## Froreal3

Nothing from Priteva. Ordered the 1st, shipping notice on the 9th, no shipment movement 4 business days later. Smdh. 

Sent from my Snow White Frost Galaxy S4


----------



## Babygrowth

Hey ladies. Got my BV smoothie today. Smells good. Still waiting on Njoi. I'm going to do my henna gloss as soon as it comes. HQS is gonna have to wait until next week since I missed work today.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75

A little bit, but not enough to be concerned.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

divachyk

She 'said she temporarily' closing because she was in the process of relocating across the Country.

As far as packages:

Claudie
CC's Naturals

I also had something come that the P.O. didn't leave?erplexed


----------



## Beamodel

Currently doing a henna treatment. Will follow up with Sitrinillah later


----------



## BranwenRosewood

I just got my LACE today and the Amazon butter is completely different from the one I got when I ordered the sample pack. The sample was a tan color and the texture was whippy/gooey. The one I got today is white and solid/creamy.
I'm wondering which one is correct. I like the one I got in the sampler better. I'm gonna email them and ask about this.


----------



## BranwenRosewood

I emailed the company about it and asked them to include a photo of what it looks like on the product listing. They have a photo of the Supreme Butter but not the Amazon Butter and that doesn't make sense. I wouldn't have bought it if I knew it was going to be so different. I really don't like solid butters.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel

Hey Ms. Bea!

That DrVita cancelled my order for the x1 bottle of HSR.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair

I was reading they cancelled a bunch if other folks order too.


----------



## BranwenRosewood

LACE emailed me back and said the one I got today is the correct one and offered to replace the sample since it was probably labeled wrong. I declined the replacement and I'll probably use the butter I got today as a body butter.


----------



## Lita

IDareT'sHair Any update  regarding  your package?

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita

Finished-

Pomade Shop rosemary pomade..have 1x left..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Lita Beamodel

Sorry I had to take a break. 

I was getting overwhelmed.

Anyway, yes, Lita, I got my Claudie today and CC's.  

I think my HappyNappy is the one the P.O.  didn't leave.

Everything with CCs smells amazing


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair

What did u get from happy nappy? The Creme brûlée one?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel

Yep. x2 Crème Brulee's.

From CC's I got everything either in Pumpkin Pie or Sweet Potato Pie:

Hibiscus Hair Crème
Horsetail Butter
Flax Seed Butter


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair

That sounds delicious. I'm still sitting here with henna on my hair. Not sure when I'm gonna wash it out but I'm definitely not sleeping in it


----------



## Golden75

Got some henna marinating.  Pulled out the CJ.  Smoothing lotion looks fine, also pulled out Rehad and Argan & Olive Oil condish.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel said:


> That sounds delicious. I'm still sitting here with henna on my hair. *Not sure when I'm gonna wash it out but I'm definitely not sleeping in it*



@Beamodel

Most definitely not.... 

What are you DC'ing with afterwards?

Imma do mine tomorrow. 

I met a coworker after work and got a late start.

 When are you doing your T/U


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75 said:


> Got some henna marinating. *Pulled out the CJ. Smoothing lotion looks fine, also pulled out Rehad and Argan & Olive Oil condish.*



Golden75

 Girl...What we gone do about our Stashes?....


----------



## Beamodel

I'm gonna DC with either Sitrinillah or SD Razz but I'm leaning towards Sitrinillah. 

I'm gonna do my touch up next Friday and I can't wait. My hair (from what I can see today) is right below my bra strap now.


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair said:


> Golden75
> 
> Girl...What we gone do about our Stashes?....



IDareT'sHair - I'm trying to use this up.  I ain't trying to have some of this stuff go bad.  So based on your CJ experience I figure I better work on this.  What characteristics of spoilage did yours exhibit?


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair

I need to buy more henna too. I really like it. It isn't as messy as how it was when I first applied it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Golden75

ALL the Bottled stuff was fine. 

The x2 Jars of Rehab and x2 Deep Fix went from a Pale White to a Mocha Brownish.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel said:


> I'm gonna DC with either Sitrinillah or SD Razz but I'm leaning towards Sitrinillah.
> 
> *I'm gonna do my touch up next Friday and I can't wait. My hair (from what I can see today) is right below my bra strap now.*


 
Beamodel

 Good.  Are you making any progress with your Thickness?

 I got another jar of Razz on a recent 'swap'.


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Golden75
> 
> ALL the Bottled stuff was fine.
> 
> The x2 Jars of Rehab and x2 Deep Fix went from a Pale White to a Mocha Brownish.



IDareT'sHair - Thank you, cause I have no clue what the product should look like.  I'd a slathered some brown rehab all up in thru my hair not knowing.  I didn't check the rehab yet, so hopefully it still good.


----------



## divachyk

IDareT'sHair said:


> Beamodel
> 
> Hey Ms. Bea!
> 
> That DrVita cancelled my order for the x1 bottle of HSR.





Beamodel said:


> IDareT'sHair
> 
> I was reading they cancelled a bunch if other folks order too.



I got sidetracked and forgot to order. Seems like it would not have mattered anyway IDareT'sHaire Beamodel


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair

At times it looks like it, then other times it seems like it's still the same.  

Idk to be honest. I really likd that KV henna oil too.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair

Hey!

I'm sitting with Claudies Deep Moisturizing on...
Beamodel I was going to use Razz, too, but figured Id give it a break.


----------



## Beamodel

divachyk

I think I read that someone else had them on asks for $6


----------



## Beamodel

Brownie518

Girl you be teari go that razz up lol. It's good though.


----------



## divachyk

Brownie518 anything from HV? Am I the only one still holding on for a notice? My order is still processing. I guess I will have it by my bday - Jan 30. ETA: I see Ltown still waiting too.


----------



## BranwenRosewood

Beamodel 

What brand of henna do you use?


----------



## divachyk

My Honey Child is really easing up on the staple status list. I'm loving that type 4 and honey love.  

Beamodel, I'm thinking HH hemp nostalgia is a no. I thought it was a yes but ummm, don't think so.


----------



## Brownie518

It already started snowing here. I kinda hope we get snowed in. I live out in the woods and they always plow our roads dead last so I mught be stuck tomorrow evening


----------



## Brownie518

divachyk
No HV or Claudie notice yet..my SSI should be here tomorrow.


----------



## BranwenRosewood

divachyk

I used HH Hemp Nostalgia on one side of my nape and Forest Green Forest Blue on the other. Both sides feel dry. This is my second time using it. I normally only moisturize on wash days but I'm gonna try it again on dry hair.


----------



## Beamodel

RavenSR said:


> Beamodel  What brand of henna do you use?



Reshma Henna


----------



## Brownie518

Beamodel said:


> Brownie518
> 
> Girl you be teari go that razz up lol. It's good though.



Beamodel

 I do, don't I!! Its my favorite. It just edged out BV Smoothie, which you all know is my joint.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75 said:


> *Thank you, cause I have no clue what the product should look like. I'd a slathered some brown rehab all up in thru my hair not knowing. I didn't check the rehab yet, so hopefully it still good*.



Golden75  And I smelled it.  I remembered it being like an Opague White-ish color and I asked another poster and she verified I was correct



divachyk said:


> I* got sidetracked and forgot to order. Seems like it would have mattered anyway*


divachyk I really didn't need it, but for 5 bucks and some change & free shipping I said....Why Not?



Brownie518 said:


> *Hey!
> 
> I'm sitting with Claudies Deep Moisturizing on.*..
> I was going to use Razz, too, but figured Id give it a break.


 
Brownie518

 Got my Claudie today.  x1 Cleanser and x1 Reconstructor


----------



## Beamodel

divachyk

What is the HH doing to your hair. I never tried that one bc I think it has aloe in it, if I can remember correctly


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair

Lucky. I hope mine ships soon. I think  I got the Hair Frappe, Vere oil, and Mousturizing Quinoa Coffee


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel said:


> *At times it looks like it, then other times it seems like it's still the same.
> 
> Idk to be honest. I really likd that KV henna oil too.*



@Beamodel

I'm sure it has. 

You got me tempted to try KV Henna Oil (next Sale). What scent is good in that?


----------



## Beamodel

Brownie518

I have yet to try BV Smoothie but I know you love it too. I will one day. I was eyeing it at Sephora a few days ago


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel Brownie518

Ya'll some Razz-Heads. 

I still have that 4oz Jar I got a while back. 

I don't want to use it and Fall in Love.

Cause I definitely don't lurves that 10%


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Beamodel  I'm sure it has.  You got me tempted to try KV Henna Oil (next Sale). What scent is good in that?



IDareT'sHair

I got mines in buttercream but I think the henna is killing a lil bit if the smell. Mines smell ok to me. But I swear it's making my hair feel AWESOME


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair

I was waiting for that 10% comment lol. I know. I only have half of jar left and a jar of Shea what Deux. 

When I order again, I will get Shea what & Deux.


----------



## Brownie518

Beamodel

Its excellent. Goes on smooth and easy. Its very moisturuzing and leaves my hair so smooth. Love it!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *Lucky. I hope mine ships soon. I think I got the Hair Frappe, Vere oil, and Mousturizing Quinoa Coffee*


 
Brownie518

 Mine said late last night, it was someplace in NJ.....but it made it on in here.

 I talked to her today...and was tempted to ask about a Christmas Sale but got Scurrrrd especially when she said how "Swamped" she has been....


----------



## Brownie518

Beamodel said:


> IDareT'sHair
> 
> I was waiting for that 10% comment lol. I know. I only have half of jar left and a jar of Shea what Deux.
> 
> When I order again, I will get Shea what & Deux.



My next order will be 4 Razz, 2 Nourish oils, 2 Go Moist, Destination Hydration, and 2 VS.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> Brownie518
> 
> Mine said late last night, it was someplace in NJ.....but it made it on in here.
> 
> I talked to her today...and was tempted to ask about a Christmas Sale but got Scurrrrd especially when she said how "Swamped" she has been....



 yeah I hear you...


----------



## Beamodel

Brownie518

I forgot I wanted to try the nourish oil. I have the milk. It's ok. Once I use it up, I won't repurchase. I like destination hydration. Especially as a leave in


----------



## Golden75

Oh I forgot, I got my flex-8 clips today.  That was fast.  And my stuff from the Body Shop.  Happy!  Shower time gonna be good tomorrow 

Hopefully snow holds up so I can get some more things in  

Oh shoot, lemme check that rehab in case I need to dig out a different DC.

Trying to debate if I want to do a henna gloss or full henna.  I think I have enough for a full head treatment.  Haven't done one in ages!


----------



## Brownie518

Beamodel

That Nourish Oil is the biz! You need to try that.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel said:


> *I got mines in buttercream but I think the henna is killing a lil bit if the smell. Mines smell ok to me. But I swear it's making my hair feel AWESOME*



@Beamodel

I wanna try some. I'd get it in Pumpkin Spice. That one totally blocked out the Coffee scent. 

I'm sure Raspberry would mask the Henna-scent too, but I don't like that one as much.



Beamodel said:


> *I was waiting for that 10% comment lol. *I know. I only have half of jar left and a jar of Shea what Deux.
> 
> *When I order again, I will get Shea what* & Deux.


@Beamodel

Girl...You know I can't resist. 

I'd like more SW. I still have x2 of the SW-D.


----------



## Golden75

Beamodel said:


> Brownie518
> 
> I forgot I wanted to try the nourish oil. I have the milk. It's ok. Once I use it up, I won't repurchase. I like destination hydration. Especially as a leave in



I love the Nourish oil.  I plan to get some SD when she opens.  Discount or no discount


----------



## Beamodel

Brownie518

I will definitely try it on my next order. I really like Shea what Deux. I like it better than VS but I know I'm in the minority on that one


----------



## Beamodel

Golden75

Lol. Yea her products are nice. What are your favorites?


----------



## Brownie518

Golden75 said:


> I love the Nourish oil.  I plan to get some SD when she opens.  Discount or no discount



 me, too, G. When is she supposed to open, now that you mention it??
Golden75


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair

Good to know that about KV Pumpkin Spice scent. I wonna see what buttercream smells like in a different oil besides my henna


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Golden75

Hey G, Don't forget to smell it too.  I think my Rehab & Deep Fix woulda' been fine, if I woulda' stuck it in the Fridge.

@Brownie518 @Golden75 @Beamodel

That Nourish Oil is the Biz!


----------



## Brownie518

Beamodel said:


> IDareT'sHair
> 
> Good to know that about KV Pumpkin Spice scent. I wonna see what buttercream smells like in a different oil besides my henna



It smells GOOD in the Fenugreek


----------



## Beamodel

I love the fenugreek oil... Delish

BRB ladies. Going wash this henna out. It's been in for about three hours now.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> Golden75
> 
> Hey G, Don't forget to smell it too.
> 
> Brownie518 Golden75 Beamodel
> 
> That Nourish Oil is the Biz!



 yes it is. I put some on top of my DC and put on a cap under the dryer for 15.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 Beamodel

Wouldn't it just be my luck that the one & only KV Oil I have left is in Raspberry.erplexed


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518

Are you doing your Hair?

 ETA:  I saw that 40% BF KV Ad is still up


----------



## Golden75

Beamodel said:


> Golden75
> 
> Lol. Yea her products are nice. What are your favorites?



Beamodel - I haven't purchased in a minute, but i loved the WG, VS, Nourish, even that lil ol' jar of Pre, and the can't remember the name of the cleansing condish.  I have not tried anything in the mocha line.  I did not care for the Waterfalls ( i dunno if she still sells it) and on of the leave-ins (can't remember the name)



Brownie518 said:


> me, too, G. When is she supposed to open, now that you mention it??
> Golden75



Brownie518 - I don't now if it had a re-open date.  I need to check again.  



IDareT'sHair said:


> @Golden75
> 
> Hey G, Don't forget to smell it too.  I think my Rehab & Deep Fix woulda' been fine, if I woulda' stuck it in the Fridge.
> 
> @Brownie518 @Golden75 @Beamodel
> 
> That Nourish Oil is the Biz!





IDareT'sHair said:


> Brownie518 Beamodel
> 
> Wouldn't it just be my luck that the one & only KV Oil I have left is in Raspberry.erplexed



IDareT'sHair - The rehab looks ok, smells ok, and I love the consistency!  Feels slippery!  Dis gon' be gud!!!  I have the gardenia-coconut, so it's very light.  I do have a sample packet of the strawberry ice cream so I'll use it up tomorrow also.  It's only enough for 2 strands anyway


----------



## Golden75

Brownie518 said:


> yes it is. I put some on top of my DC and put on a cap under the dryer for 15.



I need to remember to do this tomorrow.  I think I have some Nourish left.  It will certainly need a sniff test though


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Golden75 @Brownie518 @Beamodel Lita

Lemme tell ya'll about Duafe Naturals (who I still haven't received any word on my order 11/19).

Okay, they are closing until sometime in 2014 (maybe Jan...I'm not sure)? She sends out an email talmbout how she couldn't get supplies, she ran out, she's pregg which has slowed her down....yada, yada, yada, blah, blah, blah

But Imma have another Sale before I close down for the year.  #ANGTFD

And where is my Stuff or my Refund? I didn't go through PayPal or I would have filed a Dispute a week or so ago.

I am ticked. I emailed last night...(No Response).erplexed


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair - I saw that email earlier.  I meant to post it, but it was long and I had a site safety class to go to.  I was wondering how this end of the year thing was going to work with outstanding orders, and all the issues she listed in there.  I wanted to order before, and was almost tempted from that email, but I don't need be waiting and wondering on some darn products!  Can you do a chargeback, if need be?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

OYIN 10%

Code = *byebye2013*


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75

I wouldna' posted that durn mess.  Just work on Shipping out orders.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair

I just rinsed and my hair is a tangled mess  I don't know what's going on right now

That Duafe..wow. erplexed a lot of that going on lately.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair

That is plucked up about Duafe. Call your credit card company and dispute it that way


----------



## Lita

IDareT'sHair That's what I said..How are you having a sale & you didn't fill your back orders....That should be your only priority..Filling orders & getting them shipped out...Then do a New Years Sale..2014..Nonthing till 2014....

*Another thing,answer your customers emails.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Beamodel

Finished rinsing out henna with VO5 Shea Cashmere. 

I'm DC'n with SD Razz with a lil but of happy Nappy on top right now. 

I only have a corner left now of SD.


----------



## Lita

Brownie518 Wow! Your hair is tangled..What happened?

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Beamodel @Lita


That's some skrait up Bull right there.  

I woulda' even sent no mess like that out. Just get the orders out.

No matter how much I like that Amala Frosting....Imma hafta' leave Duafe alone. 

She got too many 'situations' going on for me.

Honestly, I didn't need to know alladat. *sound familiar* 

Um...Folks need to learn to keep some things to themselves.erplexed


----------



## Brownie518

Lita

I don't know but I'm buggin right now.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair
I agree. I never ordered from them before. I wouldn't be doing another sale if they haven't gotten all orders out yet from previous sales. 

Yup sounds pretty familiar, smh.


----------



## divachyk

Beamodel said:


> divachyk
> 
> What is the HH doing to your hair. I never tried that one bc I think it has aloe in it, if I can remember correctly


Beamodel, my hair isn't feeling as moisturized with it. It does have aloe. It was a freebie that ended up in one of my orders. Otherwise, I'm unsure if I would have purchased it. 

Beamodel Brownie518 IDareT'sHair Golden75, ITA nourish is everything! However, I just tossed a tad bit out yesterday. It lost all scent and I wasn't sure if it was still some good. I've had it for a while, well past the shelf life. I didn't want to take any chances.


----------



## Lita

Wash with Shi naturals scalp detox,SSI blueberry Co/wash,Healing Herbs By Rene Coffee Mocha Dc 1hr, Rinsed with Healing Herbs Moringa Con,HH soft coconut leave-in,CC Hibiscus cream & sealed with Happy Nappy Coffer caramel brûlée butter..On my scalp used healing herbs biotin Maca growth lotion....

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> I just rinsed and my hair is a tangled mess  I don't know what's going on right now
> 
> *That Duafe..wow. erplexed a lot of that going on lately.*


 
Brownie518

 Dang!

 Oh My...What caused that?

 Yeah...a lot of folks wanna be in the game, but don't know the game. 

 They need to go have a Seat.


----------



## divachyk

Brownie518 said:


> Lita
> 
> I don't know but I'm buggin right now.



Are the sections easily detangling Brownie518? Tresemme Nourishing eases my tangles nicely but it's starting to do very little for my hair's hydration. Hope things calm and resolve. Tangles suck.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

divachyk said:


> *ITA nourish is everything! However, I just tossed a tad bit out yesterday. It lost all scent and I wasn't sure if it was still some good. I've had it for a while, well past the shelf life. I didn't want to take any chances.*



@divachyk

SD's has a very, very short shelf-life.  

I haven't had anything go bad on me, but several folks have.  

I know Ltown had some moldy stuff and I 'think' che?

 Although Ltown's was completely replaced.


----------



## Lita

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Beamodel @Lita
> 
> 
> That's some skrait up Bull right there.
> 
> I woulda' even sent no mess like that out. Just get the orders out.
> 
> No matter how much I like that Amala Frosting....Imma hafta' leave Duafe alone.
> 
> She got too many 'situations' going on for me.
> 
> Honestly, I didn't need to know alladat. *sound familiar*
> 
> Um...Folks need to learn to keep some things to themselves.erplexed




IDareT'sHair These folks are not prepared for large sales & they should list the amount of products that are available,when it's sold out..That's it..Mark Sold out next to it..Off to the next...This is not rocket science..Hope Duafe & others learn.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita

Brownie518 said:


> Lita
> 
> I don't know but I'm buggin right now.



Brownie518 Try running warm water over your hair/while applying moisturizing con,this should help with tangles.

*Keep us posted...

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Lita divachyk Beamodel Brownie518

Customers that have spent their hard earned money, don't wanna know all about your Personal problems and 'situations' - please keep all that stuff to yourself and just work on processing orders from the money you've taken from folks.

I wish these vendors would cut that out. That doesn't really get much sympathy.  

At least, not with me.


----------



## Brownie518

I'm trying to figure out what happened. I just rewashed it and everything. I don't know what's up...


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> Lita divachyk Beamodel Brownie518
> 
> Customers that have spent their hard earned money, don't wanna know all about your Personal problems and 'situations' - please keep all that stuff to yourself and just work on processing orders from the money you've taken from folks.
> 
> I wish these vendors would cut that out. That doesn't really get much sympathy.
> 
> At least, not with me.



I TOTALLY AGREE!!!!!!


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair said:


> Lita divachyk Beamodel Brownie518  Customers that have spent their hard earned money, don't wanna know all about your Personal problems and 'situations' - please keep all that stuff to yourself and just work on processing orders from the money you've taken from folks.  I wish these vendors would cut that out. That doesn't really get much sympathy.  At least, not with me.



Seriously just make my ish and send it to me.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Lita said:


> *These folks are not prepared for large sales & they should list the amount of products that are available,when it's sold out..That's it..Mark Sold out next to it..Off to the next...This is not rocket science..Hope Duafe & others learn.
> *
> Happy Hair Growing!


 
Lita

 Girl...And then turn right around and do another Sale.


----------



## Lita

I had moisture overload tonight..Used healing herbs by rene coffee mocha dc 1hr,when I rinsed,hair was little mushy/soft,but it felt so incredibly smooth..lol..It's back on track..

I think the combo of SSI blueberry co/wash,did this..Blueberry co/wash is nice/moisturizing/Detangling..

My scalp feels so cool/fresh with healing herbs biotin Maca growth lotion..

*No shed hair...Non what so ever..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *I'm trying to figure out what happened. I just rewashed it and everything. I don't know what's up...*



Brownie518

 Cold Shock!.....

 You didn't use anything 'new' did you?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Lita said:


> I had moisture overload tonight..*Usef healing herbs by rene *coffee mocha dc 1hr,when I rinsed,hair was little mushy/soft,but it felt so incredibly smooth..lol..It's back on track..
> 
> I think the combo of SSI blueberry co/wash,did this..Blueberry co/wash is nice/moisturizing


 
Lita

 Girl...You got me wantin' to try this Vendor.  *off to look*


----------



## Brownie518

I didn't use anything new. 

LOL it is cold enough to shock my hair, too!


----------



## Lita

IDareT'sHair When I had thining,used healing herbs by Rene cayenne pepper scalp tonic..
This worked very well,edges grow back within a month...2xs a day..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Lita

Chile....that is one "Messy" Web-site.  


Lawd.  I gotta go lay down after that.


----------



## Lita

IDareT'sHair said:


> Lita
> 
> Chile....that is one "Messy" Web-site.
> 
> 
> Lawd.  I gotta go lay down after that.



IDareT'sHair Lol..Go to the bottom & click the Web version,not mobile..
All sections will be laid out..Haircare,skin etc..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita

SSI,did a good job with that blueberry co/wash..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> Lita
> 
> Chile....that is one "Messy" Web-site.
> 
> 
> Lawd.  I gotta go lay down after that.



 omg its killin me!!!!


----------



## Lita

Brownie518 said:


> omg its killin me!!!!



Brownie518 Yeah,they have Bear Fruit beat...Lol...

*She has great products,needs to improve her site..Yep.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## divachyk

Was your hair feeling good before the wash? Was it fully detangled? Brownie518

IDareT'sHair, I totally agree. I think I gave consideration to the first vendor that pulled that. It's such a trend now that I give them a major side eye. We all have issues but they want payment then and there. They don't want to hear (in my po' mouthing voice) -- well, my car payment and mortg due on the 1st, I gotta pay for daycare and ya know, my pets need food. I'm sorry I can't pay you right now but I still want to order. 

Lita, I've never had moisture overload that I can remember. I wish I had that problem. My thirsty hair drinks moisture.


----------



## Brownie518

divachyk
Yea it felt good, nirmal. Well detangled


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Lita said:


> *Lol..Go to the bottom & click the Web version,not mobile..
> All sections will be laid out..Haircare,skin etc..
> *
> Happy Hair Growing!



@Lita My Nerves are too disturbed now. Maybe tomorrow. 

I.just.can't.right.now.my.eyes.are.ruined.



Lita said:


> *SSI,did a good job with that blueberry co/wash*..
> 
> Happy Hair Growing!



@Lita I'm jelly.  I love a good Cowash.



Brownie518 said:


> *omg its killin me!!!!*



@Brownie518

Gurl...

@Lita did that mess on Purpose. Had 2 PJ's go look at a Crazy looking site.
....


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Lita My Nerves are too disturbed now. Maybe tomorrow.
> 
> I.just.can't.right.now.my.eyes.are.ruined.
> 
> 
> 
> @Lita I'm jelly.  I love a good Cowash.
> 
> 
> 
> @Brownie518
> 
> Gurl...
> 
> @Lita did that mess on Purpose. Had 2 PJ's go look at a Crazy looking site.
> ....




 she got us!!!  Once my nerves calm down, i want to browse. Looks like some good stuff


----------



## Lita

IDareT'sHair Brownie518 Oh,nooooo..Sorry bout that..I have it booked marked under web,not mobile...Oh,nooooo...lol...I don't know why she change it,the old site was fine,new one twilight zone...

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Lita said:


> *Yeah,they have Bear Fruit beat...Lol...
> 
> *She has great products,needs to improve her site..Yep.*
> 
> Happy Hair Growing!


@Lita

I was thinking the exact same thing....



divachyk said:


> *I totally agree. I think I gave consideration to the first vendor that pulled that. It's such a trend now that I give them a major side eye*.
> 
> I've never had moisture overload that I can remember. I wish I had that problem. *My thirsty hair drinks moisture.*



@divachyk

So Did I. *cough* IPN

Now, it's just a turn-off. ST'icals is also good for that. 

Any you are absolutely right. It has become a 'Trend'.

I Also agree. Dry & Thirsty


----------



## Lita

IDareT'sHair Did you order SSI blueberry co/wash?

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita

IDareT'sHair divachyk I only had moisture overload twice in my life..That's it..Other times my hair is dry...I'll take the moisture problem anytime..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *she got us!!! Once my nerves calm down, i want to browse. Looks like some good stuff*



@Brownie518

Girl, I felt like I needed a Drank after that Head-Banger (and I don't drink)

Yeah from what I could _half-way_ focus on..there was a lot of good looking products



Lita said:


> Oh,nooooo..Sorry bout that..I have it booked marked under web,not mobile...Oh,nooooo...lol...I don't know why she change it,the old site was fine,new one twilight zone...
> 
> Happy Hair Growing!



@Lita

What Kind of SALE/Discount did she have Ms. Lita?


----------



## divachyk

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> *Girl, I felt like I needed a Drank after that Head-Banger (and I don't drink)*
> 
> Yeah from what I could _half-way_ focus on..there was a lot of good looking products
> 
> 
> 
> @Lita
> 
> What Kind of SALE/Discount did she have Ms. Lita?



 that had me rolling IDareT'sHair


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Lita said:


> *Did you order SSI blueberry co/wash?*
> 
> Happy Hair Growing!




@Lita

So now you messin' with me uh??? 

 No, I didn't order from SSI. I order Riche, but I got it from Hattache.




Lita said:


> I only had moisture overload twice in my life..That's it..Other times my hair is dry...*I'll take the moisture problem anytime..
> *
> Happy Hair Growing!



Me too. Other than Chronically Dry


----------



## Lita

IDareT'sHair One sale was free shipping,other,forgot the %..I know it can take up to two weeks,get your order....She has nice CS.responsa quickly to questions..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

divachyk said:


> that had me rolling



divachyk

 Gurl...tryna' focus on that site to' my eyes up!

 *sucks teef* that's what I get.


----------



## Lita

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Lita
> 
> So now you messin' with me uh???
> 
> No, I didn't order from SSI. I order Riche, but I got it from Hattache.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me too. Other than Chronically Dry



IDareT'sHair Lol...Maybe her next sale you can try it or if Hattache has a good sale.

*Think I like this better/Kera 10

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Lita

I'll try to look at it again soon.-

And where is the "Mute" button on that sound? *seriously*


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Lita

Hattache didn't carry any of the new stuff.  The Berry Frosting or the Blueberry wash.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

How's the Hair Coming?  You and Beamodel doing ya'll hair late.


----------



## Lita

IDareT'sHair said:


> Lita
> 
> I'll try to look at it again soon.-
> 
> And where is the "Mute" button on that sound? *seriously*



IDareT'sHair A lot of vendors have music playing in the background...Guess its a new trend..Don't know..It should be a mute button somewhere..lol..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita

Another snow storm...Everyone be safe.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Golden75

Storm got me holed up today.  Thought i could creep out, nope, roads covered.

Got my henna on.  I'm surprised i didn't make a big mess.  Will cowash it out with Tresseme naturals, poo w/ CJ gentle poo (use up sample), dc with rehab.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75  Hey G  - Speaking of CJ, I'm under the dryer in Repair Me! 

I'm liking "Repair Me" but I wonder if you can get the same/similiar results using SSI's Okra Winfrey? 

Kinda feels the same to me.

Hey Ladies of the U1 B1 Gooood Mernin'


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair -  i have both & used both too far apart to notice a simularity.  I do remember that lovely day i used okra winfrey, then used DB mask


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Golden75

The consistency is very similar. Getting ready to rinse. 

Yeah, CJ Repair Me and Okra Winfrey are very nice.

I used CJ's Curl Fix (reconstructor) last wash day. Do you have that one?

Curl Fix seems a little stronger than Repair Me.

Girl, I'm pulling out Fleurtzy to steam with. My New Year's Resolution is to use up these one-offs.  

And Yes.....I still have some Enso DC'er. 

I was hoping Fleurtzy would come back, but hasn't (so far). And I was holding on to it. 

 I have x2....time to start using them.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75

ETA: That DB Hair Mask is the Business.


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair - No, i don't have the curl fix.  I have deep fix tho.  This is my first time really using CJ.  I wish I got some DB on the last sale.  Next one for sure.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Golden75

Yeah, I got a little DB BF. I didn't need any of the DC'ers. 

But I did get:
Eucalyptus & Mint Scalp Butter
Daily Cleansing Conditioner
Pumpkin Seed Conditioner
Cocoa Bean Hair Whip

 The Curl Fix is definitely a more 'Intensive' reconstructor.


----------



## Golden75

HV is out for del.  I won't be surprised if it doesn't make it.


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair - yea, i could use another pumpkin, i do have an unopened, but never have to much of that! I should try her cleanser and more stylers.  I have a healthy db stash so thats why i didn't put her on my list.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl

 Well Curly I broke out my 1st Jar of Fleurtzy. *cries*
Why do the good ones leave?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Golden75 

I picked up that Cocoa Whip because of all the Great reviews. 

 And I just threw that other stuff in there.  *you know how we do* 

I wanted a 16oz of the Pumpkin, but couldn't get it. 

And I like the Scalp Butter for this time of the year, but prefer Komaza's which took theirs off to reformulate and relaunch. 

Why wouldn't they have done that Foolishness in the Summer?  

That ticked me skrait off.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75 said:


> *HV is out for del. I won't be surprised if it doesn't make it.*



@Golden75

When that happened to me, that was the 1st time. EVER 

Granted I live out in the Country.

 But whatever happened to the Motto: "Through Rain, Snow, Sleet and Hail?"

The mail is never suppose to be "Not Delivered" 

That right there is Un-American.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Used Up:
x1 ASIAN Cleansing Pudding (x1 Back up).  

When it was in a Jar, I don't think I ran through it that fast.  Not liking the bottle.

Speaking of which, Claudie has put her Cleansing Conditioner in a Jar.  *Nice*


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair -    I was thinking the same about USPS, they should del today, but hmmpphh we'll see.  

I got the whip before it was officially launched as a sample.  I do like it and plan to purchase.  I have never tried Komaza.  I always make carts & abandon.  I need to order next sale. So many vendors to order from!!! I need some more Claudie too.  Been a minute.  Still have some things, really enjoying the quinoa coffee moisturizer.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75

You right G! 

So much stuff to try and new folks poppin' up every day.

Claudie is always good.

Yeah the Rave was on about Cocoa Bean.  

And that was after me pitching a couple jars of DM Super Butter Crème.

So I went for it (and also bought more DM SBC) *side-eye*

A typical PJ move.


----------



## Babygrowth

Hi ladies!  My Njoi came today. Will probably do the henna gloss tmrw. I'm surprised because I just knew it wasn't going to come until Monday.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Babygrowth

I like those kinds of surprises.  

And NOT the other way around.

I should have Hendigo'ed, but didn't think of it until I read your post.

This woulda' been a good week to do that.erplexed *too late now*


----------



## Babygrowth

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Babygrowth
> 
> I like those kinds of surprises.
> 
> And NOT the other way around.
> 
> I should have Hendigo'ed, but didn't think of it until I read your post.
> 
> This woulda' been a good week to do that.erplexed *too late now*



Yeah like that Duafe fiasco. I kept thinking wth is going on? Is this the new normal now?

It definitely would've been perfect with this weather.


----------



## natura87

Washed, detangled and conditioned my hair in preparation for a braidout on ?Monday. I've spent the day doing my hair, listening to Beyonce's new album and watching Youtube videos.

Hair feels..meh..but I did use a sulfate shampoo and a "light" leave in (KCKT) that I'm trying to use up. My hair doesnt love KCKT as much as it used to, I need something thicker and creamier. I'd still buy KCKT but I can only use it in the Spring and summer.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Babygrowth said:


> *Yeah like that Duafe fiasco. I kept thinking wth is going on? Is this the new normal now?
> 
> It definitely would've been perfect with this weather.*



@Babygrowth

Not very good CS with them. And they don't really have that much exposure (on the board), so they are not off to a Good Start.

Do you have that Amala Frosting? 

 I'm not accepted any more 'sob' stories in 2014

IPN, ST'icals turned me off with alladat.  

I can't really say Hairitage, because before her recent "Meltdown" I never had any issues with her. 

So I can't Gut-Punch her too hard, because I've been buying from her since she opened and she was always Consistent. ALWAYS.

This BF I've had x2 companies cancel my order(s) JCP and the Mizani and DrVita and the $5.00 AO HSR.

I wanted really, really wanted that Mizani.erplexed 

Didn't relly care about the HSR, although $5.00 and Free Shipping was actually a very good price.

@natura87

Sounds like a relaxing day. 

I'm listening to Christmas music and just got finished Steaming.


----------



## Babygrowth

IDareT'sHair

I didn't know about Duafe until this fiasco. Although that frosting sounds delicious! I'm soo over the pity me stories especially when Angie from Njoi had her own sad story but still manage to make great products and ship them out on time! The can go head with that fraggleknacklebull! I feel you on HH. I'm just taking a break from her and I hope say around mothers day she's back on track.

I don't understand the cancellations either. I like what Lita said about listing the amount you have available and when its gone its gone until next time. That sucks. I saw the rose h2o moisturizer at target. I don't think thats the same tho.


----------



## Golden75

I am sooo tired and i need to wash out this henna out& DC.  I better get up now, check mail,  and get to washing.  Then eat some banana pudding  & nap


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Babygrowth

I Agree 1,000% about N'Joi. 

At least she had sense enough to Shut It Down until she worked through her situation rather than put her Business Integrity of her Company and Her Clientele in jeopardy.

Very smart Lady.

Yeah, if you got some personal 'issues' shut it down.  

Fix them, and then come back.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75 said:


> I am sooo tired and i need to wash out this henna out& DC. I better get up now, check mail, and get to washing. *Then eat some banana pudding*  & nap


 
Golden75

...

 I need to rinse this DC'er out and get under the dryer myself BRB.


----------



## Golden75

USPS!  Has delivered!  HV & iphone case i been dying for.  Hope she's as pretty as the pics!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75 said:


> *USPS! Has delivered! HV & iphone case i been dying for. Hope she's as pretty as the pics!*


 
Golden75

 Good Deal G!


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair -  i actually just found a sample of curl fix.  I don't think it will cover my head so may be i'll use it on my ends and repair me on length when the time comes.

I love my case!!!  Sparkly and fabulous honey!!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75 said:


> *I love my case!!! Sparkly and fabulous honey!!!*


 
Golden75

 Hmpf.  I wouldn't expect any less.....Sounds just like YOU

 Yeah, that CF is skronger than Repair Me.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75

Aren't 'several' folks having Sales starting this week?  

Clawd...I forgot who they were and I'm in the mood to buy. SMH.

I think one of them was Annabelle and I can't remember the other ones?


----------



## Golden75

I really Jamila henna.  It rinses so easy, no herb bits.  I just wish it gave me more color.  When i first henna'd i got the what they call red raj type from an indian grocer.  Loved the color, hated it took forever to rinse, herb bits, & it was drying.

IDareT'sHair - i wanna buy something too, but i don't need to be tracking & stalking carriers.  It's exhausting!  But imma see if anything piques my interest.


----------



## Golden75

Matter fact, i'm gonna henna shop.  I can justify that purchase at least.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75 said:


> *I really Jamila henna. It rinses so easy, no herb bits. I just wish it gave me more color. When i first henna'd i got the what they call red raj type from an indian grocer. Loved the color, hated it took forever to rinse, herb bits, & it was drying.
> *
> *i don't need to be tracking & stalking carriers. It's exhausting! *But imma see if anything piques my interest.



@Golden75

How long you leave it on G? A lot of Folks love that Red Raj. 

 Doesn't Hennasooq and Butters N Bars sell Red Raj?

Girl, I fell out reading Tracking & Stalkin' cause Lawd knows I have.

Stalkin' like a Mug.

I got USPS, Fed-Ex, UPS on lock.


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair -  I left it on for 4 hrs.  I usually do overnights.  I'm sure the red raj hennasooq has is better than the one I got.  I may check her out.  It could be when I was relaxed my hair was more porous, also.  I just like the easy rinse out with Jamila. Ain't B&B shipping crazy though?  The last time I ordered was from Henna for hair, I believe.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75 said:


> *I left it on for 4 hrs. I usually do overnights. I'm sure the red raj hennasooq has is better than the one I got. I may check her out. It could be when I was relaxed my hair was more porous, also. I just like the easy rinse out with Jamila. Ain't B&B shipping crazy though? The last time I ordered was from Henna for hair, I believe.*



@Golden75

I only get my Henna from Mehandi.com Check there too. 

Not sure if they carry Red Raj cause I only buy BAQ? 

I'm sure they do tho'.

Girl, BnB's Shipping Cost is Crazy, Stoopid & Ugly. 

It's the cost, not the ship times or anything. 

She really needs to do Flat Rate and I'm not understanding why she won't.

I'm ticked because I want that Grow Butter & the Extra Conditioning but REFUSE to pay her shipping costs.


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair - I'll try Mehandi.  Hennasooq shipping is $9.  They have the reg raj, which is what I used, and that is enough red for me.  I can't imagine how bright the red raj is.

ETA: Mehandi shipping is no better


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair said:


> Golden75  Aren't 'several' folks having Sales starting this week?    Clawd...I forgot who they were and I'm in the mood to buy. SMH.  I think one of them was Annabelle and I can't remember the other ones?



The pomade shop started today I believe. I'm hitting up Annabelle tomorrow and then I'm done for 2013


----------



## Golden75

Ordered from Hennasooq.  They had a 15% coupon off the raj so got $2 off, hey it helps! Got that and hibiscus powder.  I have some hibiscus powder I bought ages ago from Rose Mountain Herbs, but I don't know if it's still safe to use.  Do these powders go bad?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75

Not Sure about Powders Ms. G

But what I am sure of is....we gone hafta' do better in 2014.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel Golden75

You know you 'doing too much' when you already thought something had came already. 

SMH. 

I thought my Brown Butter Beauty came last week...um it just came today....

Also, HNBD (Happy Nappy Baby Daddy)


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Very, Very impressed with my Stuff from CC's Naturals.

Everything looks and smells so nice. 

They did a Great Job.

I'm getting ready to Convo them to see if they are having a Christmas Sale.


----------



## Lita

Monique Natural Haircare Boutique-My honey child 20%..Code-20Honey

*Sale ends 12/15/13

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair -   i had a word doc to keep track of my orders.  This is why i don't need to order anything.  These hair orders, Xmas gifts, and gifts to self  its hard to keep track.

But i know i will be getting a huge Rehab! Man that stuff is awesome!  The beauticurls argan & olive is lovely too.  I do see someone on the exchange w/32 oz lightly used for $50, but imma hold back.  Got enough to use right now.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Lita

Hi Lita!

Do you remember if CCs said they were having a Christmas Sale?  

I want some Coconut Fluff.

Sounds delish.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75 said:


> -  *i had a word doc to keep track of my orders. This is why i don't need to order anything. These hair orders, Xmas gifts, and gifts to self  its hard to keep track.
> 
> But i know i will be getting a huge Rehab! Man that stuff is awesome! The beauticurls argan & olive is lovely too. I do see someone on the exchange w/32 oz lightly used for $50, but imma hold back. Got enough to use right now.*



@Golden75

Folks keep tellin' me to do that.erplexed 

Yeah, by the time Her Bi-Annual Sale rolls around, you'll be ready to re-up on that Liter of Rehab.

I still have an Argan & Olive a Strengthening another Repair Me and another Curl Fix.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Golden75

I may get a coupla' things too during her Semi-Annual Sale.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Welp.  No more Sales in 2013 for CCs.


----------



## sexypebbly

Just got from the pomade shop sweet simplicity and sweet indulgence. Was just gonna get the simplicity but wanted to try the indulgence too and the code took away the shipping cost so it works out


----------



## Babygrowth

IDareT'sHair said:


> Very, Very impressed with my Stuff from CC's Naturals.
> 
> Everything looks and smells so nice.
> 
> They did a Great Job.
> 
> I'm getting ready to Convo them to see if they are having a Christmas Sale.



The last time I looked at CC's she was selling a tea mix everyone loved. I had no idea her other stuff was any good. I'm going to go peruse her site and check her out.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Babygrowth

Very nice. And fairly inexpensive.

I got everything in either Pumpkin or Sweet Potato & Brown Sugar:
Hibiscus Hair Crème
Flax Seed Hair Butter
Horsetail Butter

Everything is soft and whipped to perfection. Smells Delicious too.

 *Nice Packaging too.

@Beamodel

Hey Girl, What's Up? You musta' had a busy day.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair

I just got back from the movies. Now I'm looking at what I plan on buying from Annabelle


----------



## Lita

IDareT'sHair said:


> Lita
> 
> Hi Lita!
> 
> Do you remember if CCs said they were having a Christmas Sale?
> 
> I want some Coconut Fluff.
> 
> Sounds delish.



IDareT'sHair Hi! Don't think so..I just applied some coconut fluff in my ends..My hair/scalp has responded well with everything I tried by CC...Rice Pudding leave-in is so yummy.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Lita

Yeah, she replied and said they wouldn't be having any more Sales this year.

Still thinking on HappyNappyBabyDaddy.  I got my Coffee Crème Brulee today.

Do you remember how much the Sweet Tea Hair Oil was?  $17.00 is 'steep'.

I'd be curious to see what it's on Sale for.

Still undecided if I should still re-up on the Pink Hibiscus DC'er?  

What you think Beamodel.

I may pull that one out for Tuesday and try it.

Gotta try to save my Fluertzy.


----------



## Babygrowth

Y'all are making me hungry with these pumpkin, sweet potato, rice pudding stuff OMG! Now I'm really interested. Whats her shipping like price for product? IDareT'sHair


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair

I won't be purchasing happy nappy for a while. That DC is super heavy and I'm only using a teeny tiny amount. I also use it in my DS hair over SM Curl Enhancing Smoothie.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Babygrowth

I wanna say it's like $6.00 Flat Rate?

Beamodel

 I may get that Oil from HNH.  And that's it. 

 I think that Coffee Crème Brulee was way overpriced (even on Sale).erplexed

 I'm looking at my Receipt and what I got for it.  I could have gotten more CC's Naturals.


----------



## Babygrowth

Oh how I love flat rate shipping! Ok. Off to her site. BRB


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel

Still thinking on Annabelle's Hair Tonic too?

I still have x2 16oz ST'ical Spritz and x2 SSI Tahitian Mist to use.

I may get it though because of the ingredients.


----------



## Babygrowth

Everything looks so creamy and yummy! I want that coconut butter, the lemongrass coconut milk, the burdock and marsh root tea, hibiscus leave-in, and the flax double butter or the all goodness butter. Oh yeah CC's. The prices seem reasonable without a sale.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Babygrowth

I have the Hibiscus Leave-In.  I like it.  

I transferred it from Bottle to Jar though.  It was my 1st Purchase (nice).

Lita swears by the Rice Milk Hair Lotion.  I didn't get it this time. 

Because I basically use Butters & Cremes now, but I now I kinda wish I did (cause she just mentioned it again).

These Cremes and Butters I just got BF are absolutely delicious.  

Now I wish I woulda' cut some other folks out.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair said:


> Beamodel  Still thinking on Annabelle's Hair Tonic too?  I still have x2 16oz ST'ical Spritz and x2 SSI Tahitian Mist to use.  I may get it though because of the ingredients.



I think I'm gonna get
Carrot Cake moisturizing Conditioner
Coconut leave in spray. 

IDareT'sHair

After this, I'm done for a while


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel

You ended up getting your Purabody from Hattache didn't you?

I was thinking about getting some before the Sale ends?  

Maybe the Murumuru Milk?


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair

Yea. I was trying to make sure I had my free shipping amount quota so I go it from Hattache otherwise I would have gotten the BOGO directly from Pura. 

I love that Muru. Very moisturizing...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Beamodel

I got x1 bottle of Murumuru (no back ups tho). I'll think on it.


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Golden75
> 
> I may get a coupla' things too during her Semi-Annual Sale.



IDareT'sHair - Imma be ready for the Easter sale.  I need to get some stylers next go round.  May be I can get some from AY.  I only got conditioners and one leave-in.  That Smoothing lotion is real sweet too.  Dayum you CJ!! I did not want to be a believer!!!

Installed the curlformers.  Hope it looks ok.  So far they aren't too bad to lay on.


----------



## Babygrowth

IDareT'sHair said:


> Beamodel
> 
> You ended up getting your Purabody from Hattache didn't you?
> 
> I was thinking about getting some before the Sale ends?
> 
> Maybe the Murumuru Milk?



I forgot about PBN. I didn't see the ricemilk L-I but I'm going to go back and look some more.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75 said:


> *- Imma be ready for the Easter sale.* I need to get some stylers next go round. May be I can get some from AY. *I only got conditioners and one leave-ins. That Smoothing lotion is real sweet too. Dayum you CJ!! I did not want to be a believer!!!*
> 
> Installed the curlformers. Hope it looks ok. So far they aren't too bad to lay on.


 
Golden75

 Me Too G!  What all we gettin'?

 I guess I'll replace my Deep Fix and Curl Rehab then.

 You know Folks be STANS-ing Hard for CJ. 

 Those than can Afford it. *pricey*

 I may even re-up on Repair Me.  

 Even though I think SSI is a good substitute.

 Lemme know how your Curlformers set turns out.  

 Now...aren't you glad you get to play in your Hair?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Babygrowth I think it's on (or near) the last page.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Golden75

Glad I did that 'swap' with you for PBN's Brazil Loc Oil. *i love that stuff*

The Sapote Oil too. But it sells out quick.


----------



## Babygrowth

I've been scared to buy CJ because of the price but if I can pay $20 for joj I guess I can try them out.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Babygrowth said:


> *I've been scared to buy CJ because of the price but if I can pay $20 for joj I guess I can try them out.*




Babygrowth

 Right!

 And they are 12oz (with the exception of the Jars of Deep Fix, Rehab and Coco Crème).


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair - I know I want 32 or more oz of Rehab .  I have the deep fix.  I'll try that next weekend, maybe.  I need to look at CJ site and plot, save my coins for that.  I been a shopaholic this year and need to slow it down. 

I bought a bunch of yarn too.  But I am glad I am playing with my hair and enjoying wash days.  If I go back in it will be for shorter stints.  Def won't do yarn during the warmer months, my head was #SWEATING!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75 said:


> *- I know I want 32 or more oz of Rehab . I have the deep fix. I'll try that next weekend, maybe. I need to look at CJ site and plot, save my coins for that.* I been a shopaholic this year and need to slow it down.
> 
> I bought a bunch of yarn too. *But I am glad I am playing with my hair and enjoying wash days.* If I go back in it will be for shorter stints. Def won't do yarn during the warmer months, my head was #SWEATING!!



Golden75

 Che always gets a Liter of the Rehab. 

 Girl...You gotta stay using up some stuff.


----------



## Golden75

Babygrowth - I did not want to stan this line cause of them prices.  Especially cause I can tear up an 8oz DC quick!  That dayum Rehab .


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair said:


> Golden75
> 
> Che always gets a Liter of the Rehab.
> 
> Girl...You gotta stay using up some stuff.



IDareT'sHair - Seriously.  Cause I got some nice stuff that I don't want to spoil.  Hayll I'm using some expired Claudie's


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75

I still think mine (Rehab & Deep Fix) woulda' been fine if I woulda' stuck it in the Fridge.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75 said:


> Seriously. Cause I got some nice stuff that I don't want to spoil. *Hayll I'm using some expired Claudie's*



Golden75

 No, you don't want anything to go bad.  That's a terrible feeling.

 Claudie's stuff be skrait.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl

Curly....come on over here and talk to us


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair - I'm surprised I haven't had to trash more stuff.  My closet is doing a good job.  No heat or direct sunlight hits it, so temp stays good.  I may trash some stuff on GP.  Things I know I had for 3+years  - off the shelf stuff.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Golden75

G - It just makes me sick thinking about it. 

And I lost about x2 Jars of DM too.

 That was total lack of oversight on my part.


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair - I was certainly  after tossing QB.  THAT ISH HURT!!!!


----------



## Brownie518

Hey, ya'll. We're in the middle of this storm right now. I wasn't able to get in to work (  ) so I'm just relaxing. 
My Claudie's shipped. My SSI was supposed to be delivered today but I haven't seen it yet. I had two other boxes that were supposed to be delivered today, Fedex and UPS, and they didn't come either.  Punks!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75 said:


> *- I was certainly  after tossing QB. THAT ISH HURT!!!!*


 
Golden75

 Gurl....Who you tellin'?

 That's why we gotta stay on top of our Stashes for the next 6-7 months.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair

I think it was that HNH Honey Ice Tea that got stuck in my hair, coated it something terrible. It was awful. I thought and thought and remembered that I had used some, right in the worst spot. That was the only different thing I used. Needless to say, that one is dead to me.


----------



## Golden75

Brownie518 - I was shocked to see my packages today.  I think USPS hit my route early.  Glad you safe and in the house!  Storm is a mess!


----------



## Brownie518

Speaking of stashes...used up:

Nourish Oil
BV Smoothie 8oz
HTN Follicle Mist
HV Amala Cleanse
SD Wheat Germ Butter conditioner
KV Amla Brahmi Fenugreek blend oil


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *Hey, ya'll. We're in the middle of this storm right now. I wasn't able to get in to work (  ) so I'm just relaxing.
> My Claudie's shipped. My SSI was supposed to be delivered today but I haven't seen it yet. I had two other boxes that were supposed to be delivered today, Fedex and UPS, and they didn't come either.  Punks!*



@Brownie518

Sippin' on that Volka uh? 

What work say?

Did you get your Tangle situation worked out?

Girl, yeah. We had a ton of snow overnight, but it started raining....*weird*

And the temperature is suppose to drop really low tonight. 

It that rain still didn't put a dent in this Pile of snow. 

Probably only enough to make it super-duper Icy tomorrow.

 ETA:  They just did me like that with my packages.  

 What The What?


----------



## Brownie518

Golden75 said:


> @Brownie518 - I was shocked to see my packages today.  I think USPS hit my route early.  Glad you safe and in the house!  Storm is a mess!



Golden75

You're so lucky. They weren't even tryin to hear me today in this weather. It started snowing around 4am and hasn't stopped yet. It really got bad around 6pm.. There's a lot of ice in there under the snow, too.


----------



## Beamodel

I just checked out at Annabel's. I'm done shopping for a while now. The code is working now


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair

Haha, nah, no Volka tonight. Maybe more Chivas later, we'll see. 

I think the situation is good now. I think I got all that mess out of my hair. I had to be very patient, otherwise I would have had a major setback. I might wash again in the morning, just to be sure.


----------



## Brownie518

Beamodel
What movie did you see?


I had that tea mix from CCs. It was good!! Babygrowth  Great for my final rinse.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *I think it was that HNH Honey Ice Tea that got stuck in my hair, coated it something terrible. It was awful. I thought and thought and remembered that I had used some, right in the worst spot. That was the only different thing I used. Needless to say, that one is dead to me*.



Brownie518

 Okay....I'm done. 

 Um...I'm not overly impressed with this over priced Coffee Crème Brulee.  

 Glad I caught it on Sale or I'd really be mad. 

 Not that's it sucks or anything, but I got 50-11 things just like it, and better.

 Ya'll tryna' use up the Pink Hibiscus with the Quickness - and now This!

 Hmpf.  

 This Line is Dead to Me.

 *leaves it in 2013*


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel said:


> I* just checked out at Annabel's. I'm done shopping for a while now. The code is working now*


 
Beamodel

 Thanks Girl.

 Lemme run on in there & get this Hair Tonic before I change my mind...


----------



## Babygrowth

Golden75 said:


> Babygrowth - I did not want to stan this line cause of them prices.  Especially cause I can tear up an 8oz DC quick!  That dayum Rehab .



Girl, I know but y'all seem to love it so I owe it to myself to try it. I might buy EnExitStageLeft's stuff on sale.

Hey Brownie518! Thats good to know about that tea rinse. I need to try others besides njoi's.


----------



## Beamodel

Brownie518
A kiddie movie - Frozen

IDareT'sHair
Yea, it's working. I only got two things.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Beamodel

Ooooo I wanna see Frozen.  

I love Cartoons & Antimated Movies. I just got finished watching Rudolph, Frosty and the Gang....

I could watch Cartoons all day. SMH.

ETA: I just got the Tonic.


----------



## Golden75

Babygrowth - I was almost, almost tempted to buy that 32oz listed over there, but I'll wait.  At least by Easter I'll have some product used up.  Plus I don't know if I want the gardenia-coconut.  It's not bad, very light, but I think I like the strawberry ice cream a bit better.  32oz of anything and I better love the scent!


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair

I love those types if movies too. It was really good too. 

Yea girl I'm glad I stalked Annabel tonight and realized that code was live. Well at least we know we are the first two orders for that sale


----------



## Brownie518

Frozen is on my list to see. It looks good! Beamodel IDareT'sHair  I love my cartoons!!

I was just thinking of what I would like to buy:

Silk Dreams
More KV Oils
Shi Naturals Tea Rinse
CD Monoi shampoo jumbo size (they need the conditioner in this size)


----------



## Beamodel

Brownie518
I'm tapped out now on buying... Switching to use up mode (lol)...


----------



## Brownie518

I'm going to try and wait til after the holidays to get down. Come January, it's on.


----------



## Lita

IDareT'sHair Beamodel 

I need more Happy Nappy Coffee Caramel brûlée cream..I'm running out its really good....

CC Naturals-Rice Pudding leave-in..It's really nice & the price is right too..

*I like the ice tea,happy nappy..Can only buy it on sale.. 

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Golden75

Beamodel said:


> Brownie518
> I'm tapped out now on buying... Switching to use up mode (lol)...



Beamodel - Yup, me too!!! Really going to try, I said try, and hold out for awhile.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Lita

Yeah, HNHBD is high w/o a Sale. 

Imma try this Pink Hibiscus DC'er on Tuesday to see what it does for me.  

As of now....it may be a 1 Time Purchase for me.


----------



## Beamodel

Lita
IDareT'sHair
Golden75

I refuse to look at CC Natural, happy nappy or anyone else. I can no longer afford my habit so I'm going to rehab... At least for like a month or so lol. fingers crossed XX


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair

Girl make sure you use a small amount if happy nappy or else you will have greasy hair. It will be soft but greasy feeling. 

Keep us posted


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I'm with you Ms. B Brownie518

I ain't stopping until the Clock Strikes Midnight on 12/31.  

We might as well go all the way out right.  The PJ Way.  

I know Lita gone hang too.

Golden75 Beamodel Ya'll done uh?


----------



## Golden75

Beamodel said:


> Lita
> IDareT'sHair
> Golden75
> 
> I refuse to look at CC Natural, happy nappy or anyone else. I can no longer afford my habit so I'm going to rehab... At least for like a month or so lol. fingers crossed XX



Beamodel - Yea it can catch up to ya.  Plus you just run out of space


----------



## Beamodel

Golden75

All my hand makes are in the fridge and yea, I'm definitely running out of space in my crisper for them.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair

Yea girl, I'm tapping out for like a month or so... 

It's hard out there for a pimp, when you tryin to get this money for that rent...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel said:


> *Girl make sure you use a small amount if happy nappy or else you will have greasy hair. It will be soft but greasy feeling. *
> 
> Keep us posted


 
Beamodel

 I will.  Thanks for the reminder. 

 I am hoping to get a T/U next weekend.  

 So I need to think about my Regi.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair

Oh me too. How many weeks post are you?


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair said:


> I'm with you Ms. B Brownie518
> 
> I ain't stopping until the Clock Strikes Midnight on 12/31.
> 
> We might as well go all the way out right.  The PJ Way.
> 
> I know Lita gone hang too.
> 
> Golden75 Beamodel Ya'll done uh?



IDareT'sHair -    ummm i said TRY!!! I don't need anything right now, ordered the henna today, so I'm set for hair stuff, at least as of 12/14/13 I am.  Imma  and see what the sales look like.  If DB do something, I'll at least grab a couple DC'rs.  That is holy grail right there.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel said:


> Yea girl, I'm tapping out for like a month or so...
> 
> *It's hard out there for a pimp, when you tryin to get this money for that rent...*


 
Beamodel

 You ain't neva' lied.

 And Christmas is coming....


----------



## Brownie518

I really have to try that DB conditioner. I have a jar here, too. I was thinking about trying it next Wednesday wash.


----------



## Golden75

DAGNABIT!!! Dang plow people out there now.  It is too late to be plowing the driveway.  Glad I was not asleep, but they woke the dogs up so now they barking and going bonkers.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75

Our Snow Plow folks didn't even come.  They made out because it started raining.  

But it's going to all Freeze up overnight.


----------



## Beamodel

I'm sorry y'all have to deal with that. Down here in the south, it barely gets cold. I can't remember the last time it snowed. It's been years....


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair - I think we are supposed to get rain too.  Then they saying another "storm system" Tuesday.


----------



## Golden75

Yea, love the Northeast because we usually get 3 out of 4 seasons, but hate this season!!!   It's crazy cause we'll get these crazy storms all early, then the rest of the winter nothing.  I don't mind these storms during the week when I can stay home from work!


----------



## Brownie518

It's been snowing all day and is supposed to turn to sleet around 2am. Hopefully it will stop around Noon so they can start cleaning up. I don't want to miss two days.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel

Girl, we got so much Snow it ain't funny. erplexed 

Although it did kinda warmed up when it rained.  It's 34 now.

Golden75

The Country is breaking records for December Snow Fall.


----------



## Brownie518

Last winter, every Wednesday morning for 4 weeks, I had to drive home in either a snow or ice storm. A normally 30-40 minute drive took more than twice that. It was awful. Gotta love NY, though!!


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair

34?? You lucky. It's 12 here...


----------



## 13StepsAhead

Hey divas! I'm soo tired of the snow too. At least the rain should wash some of it away

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Lita

Orderd Annabelle-

*Blueberry Dc
*Hibiscus Pomagranted Hair Cream
*Apple Strength Mask
*Pear Hair Cream

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

Are you thinking about any Marie Dean?  I'd like to get some Sweet Milk.  Or the Seaweed & Rice.

I'd like to get at least x1 thing from her during her End of The Year Sale.

I haven't had any MD DC'ers in a while.  And what I had left in my Stash, I ended up selling to *Fab*


----------



## Brownie518

Hey, 13!

I can't believe I'm not buying anything. I was tempted to get some Pomade Shop but I have more than enough to last until Spring, at least.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> 34?? You lucky. *It's 12 here...*




@Brownie518

That was us earlier this week.

 But it's suppose to be 10 by morning.erplexed


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> Are you thinking about any Marie Dean?  I'd like to get some Sweet Milk.  Or the Seaweed & Rice.
> 
> I'd like to get at least x1 thing from her during her End of The Year Sale.
> 
> I haven't had any MD DC'ers in a while.  And what I had left in my Stash, I ended up selling to *Fab*


IDareT'sHair

Is she having a sale? I wouldn't mind some Vanilla Repair. That's my s**t from her  I used to love the Sweet Milk and the Coffe Kokum joints, too.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

Yeah. Lemme check the date on that.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> That was us earlier this week.
> 
> But it's suppose to be 10 by morning.erplexed


IDareT'sHair

We're just the opposite. Its supposed to go up into the low 30s by tomorrow afternoon. Insane weather.


----------



## 13StepsAhead

I've been itching to buy some butters, but I haven't decided if I want to mix up my own or just buy them.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Beamodel

Lita

I was gonna get the blueberry but I ended up getting the carrot cake DC & the coconut leave in spray


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

It's only 20% and you gotta spend $25.00 12/15 through 12/21.  Code = PREXMAS


----------



## Lita

IDareT'sHair said:


> I'm with you Ms. B Brownie518
> 
> I ain't stopping until the Clock Strikes Midnight on 12/31.
> 
> We might as well go all the way out right.  The PJ Way.
> 
> I know Lita gone hang too.
> 
> Golden75 Beamodel Ya'll done uh?




Yeah,my pj will be calming down...Having issues with my roof,again & other home repairs/$$$$$...

*Already used up a lot of old products/time to start using up the current..


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita

Beamodel  Keep us posted with the coconut leave-in spray..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita

This snow & cold weather is crazy..I had to shovel hate it..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## divachyk

Ok cold state ladies, be safe and stay warm.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair

Okay, thanks. I made a note of the sale so I'll check it out later, see if I really want to get anything. Maybe just a large Vanilla Repair.


----------



## Lita

divachyk said:


> Ok cold state ladies, be safe and stay warm.



divachyk Thank You..If it wasn't late,I would make me a hot cup of cocoa..

*I sealed my ends tonight with,CC coconut fluff..Scarf tied around my head..Ready for bed.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## natura87

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Beamodel
> 
> I got x1 bottle of Murumuru (no back ups tho). I'll think on it.



I brought some PBN with me to Korea. Its that good. Only the best of the best came with me.


----------



## natura87

Golden75 said:


> IDareT'sHair - Imma be ready for the Easter sale.  I need to get some stylers next go round.  May be I can get some from AY.  I only got conditioners and one leave-in.  That *Smoothing lotion is real sweet too*.  Dayum you CJ!! I did not want to be a believer!!!
> 
> Installed the curlformers.  Hope it looks ok.  So far they aren't too bad to lay on.



I brought all 3 bottles.  #holygrailstatus


----------



## natura87

IDareT'sHair said:


> Golden75
> 
> Me Too G!  What all we gettin'?
> 
> I guess I'll replace my Deep Fix and Curl Rehab then.
> 
> You know Folks be STANS-ing Hard for CJ.
> 
> Those than can Afford it. *pricey*
> 
> I may even re-up on Repair Me.
> 
> Even though I think SSI is a good substitute.
> 
> Lemme know how your Curlformers set turns out.
> 
> Now...aren't you glad you get to play in your Hair?




Its pricey but its worth it. The Smoothing Lotion is liquid gold for me, the only thin leave in I can use year round. I lost the Beautucurls Argan conditioner and I will never forgive myself for that. It is an amazing leave in too, I need to buy another. CJ is pricey but it lasts a long time. I still have most of my CIAB, Deep Fix and 3 bottles of the Smoothing Lotion and I bought them ages ago. I use them sparingly and keep them in a cool place.


----------



## natura87

13StepsAhead said:


> Hey divas! I'm soo tired of the snow too. At least the rain should wash some of it away
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



I miss the snow. There isnt much in Korea right now. I am from Upstate NY where I am used to tons of snow from October to April, so right now it doesnt even feel like December. We have had like 2 inches, a bit of ice and a Thundersnow. Snow, a thunderstorm and more snow. I was like WTH?

Oh and we had some stuff that I thought was fog but was actually a ton of arsenic, lead and nitrous oxide in the air. I was like "Ohhhh fog...."

I am really loving Ynobe products, especially the Nettle and Amla DC.I want a 32 ounce of the Honey Hemp conditioner. I havent had it in over a year but I want some.


----------



## Lita

CC coconut fluff on my ends..Removed my scarf today & ends are smooth/soft....

*I might spray a little bit of Happy Nappy Honey Ice tea spritz on my hair before I put my hat on & go outside...

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Lita

Hey Lita! What's Up Ms. Lady?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Using Butters N Bars Extra Conditioning Hair Butter


----------



## Lita

IDareT'sHair said:


> Lita
> 
> Hey Lita!  What's Up Ms. Lady?



IDareT'sHair Hey! Trying to stay warm..I need to go out,do some running around..Lots of ice on the ground....Ummm..Don't know..

*My hair is really soft/moisturized..I sprayed some Happy Nappy Honey Ice Tea on my length.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita

IDareT'sHair said:


> Using Butters N Bars Extra Conditioning Hair Butter



IDareT'sHair How is that butter?

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Golden75

Curlformers suck to sleep in!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Lita said:


> * Hey! Trying to stay warm..I need to go out,do some running around..Lots of ice on the ground....Ummm..Don't know..
> *
> *My hair is really soft/moisturized..I sprayed some Happy Nappy Honey Ice Tea on my length.
> 
> Happy Hair Growing!


@Lita

Me Too! I need to run out today. I looked out my Window and my Driveway is a SOLID Sheet of Ice. I'm not even sure I can get out of my Garage. I might be stuck. 

It's 26 now and the temperature is steadily dropping. I have Salt, but I think the Ice is too bad.'



Lita said:


> *How is that butter?*
> 
> Happy Hair Growing!



@Lita I keep telling you that Butter and her "Grow My Hair" Butter is Amazeballs, but her Shipping costs is terrible. 

She needs to get that together.  

The "Grow My Hair" is like a Chocolate Peppermint Patty on Steroids. tingle for days.

Lawd..I'd love to have both of those. It would probably cost be about $14.00 in Shipping.



Golden75 said:


> *Curlformers suck to sleep in!*



@Golden75 

So, did you uncurl one to see how it turned out?


----------



## Beamodel

I asked Annabelle to swap my iced carrot cake for the blueberry DC. I hope she can do it for me. I was torn between the two. Arrrg, I hate when that happens.


----------



## Froreal3

Morning ladies. I've  been a little quiet. I had to go out and get a new car. My husband was in a fender bender and my car was totaled. I do like the new one as it's an upgrade, but I'm not used to having a car note as I have paid for all my cars up front. 

Anyway, I have my hair in twists and I might just go ahead and let them stay in a few more days...maybe the rest of the week. I'll continue to M&S. Don't really feel like doing the whole routine.

I stopped using my MN/sulfur mix because I wanted to start taking Priteva. Yall know they've been doing customers dirty...so why did I file a Paypal dispute yesterday morning due to my package being in pre-shipment for five days...and all of a sudden I see movement on the package with expected delivery date of Monday? *major side eye*
Even if they make my hair grow 3 inches a month, I still won't purchase again. I'm not the only customer they've been playing around with either...with their non responsive arses. 

Priteva, Duafe, Soultanicals, and HH are *blacklisted*.


----------



## natura87

Froreal3 said:


> Morning ladies. I've  been a little quiet. I had to go out and get a new car. My husband was in a fender bender and my car was totaled. I do like the new one as it's an upgrade, but I'm not used to having a car note as I have paid for all my cars up front.
> 
> Anyway, I have my hair in twists and I might just go ahead and let them stay in a few more days...maybe the rest of the week. I'll continue to M&S. Don't really feel like doing the whole routine.
> 
> I stopped using my MN/sulfur mix because I wanted to start taking Priteva. Yall know they've been doing customers dirty...so why did I file a Paypal dispute yesterday morning due to my package being in pre-shipment for five days...and all of a sudden I see movement on the package with expected delivery date of Monday? *major side eye*
> Even if they make my hair grow 3 inches a month, I still won't purchase again. I'm not the only customer they've been playing around with either...with their non responsive arses.
> 
> *Priteva, Duafe, Soultanicals, and HH are blacklisted.*


*
*


 
Oh my goodness.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Beamodel

I hate when I want to do changes. Hopefully, she will make the switch. I have gotten nothing but STELLAR CS from her. 

I even cancelled a purchase and she was very, very accommodating and quick to respond.

I've been very, very pleased with this new vendor.

@Froreal3

I just got my Car back from being in a slight fender-bender. And now we have all this snow & ice. 

I'm scared somebody might slide into me and I just got my car back Thursday.

I'm on a Lease (and have been) so I have a Constant Car Note. I wouldn't know how it feels to not have a Car Payment (again).

I'd probably _lose my mind up in here up in here_ not to have a Car Payment.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Froreal3

My Naughty-List:
Soultanicals
Duafe Naturals

Nah...I can't Gut-Punch Hairitage. 

Like I said yesterday upthread: I've been buying from her since she 1st opened. 

I was probably like her 1st ETSY Sale.

Even though she had that Meltdown and cut the Pure-D Natural Born Fool, A Total Failure in Customer Relations, Lost Her Mind, Showed her Behind(and her House).....

Up to that point, She Had/Has Always, Always, Always been CONSISTENT with me. Very, Very good.

I hadn't been purchasing from her lately because of all these new folks popping up, but I do have to remember all the good things she's done up to the BF Disaster.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair

She agreed to the switch. This lady is such a doll.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Beamodel

Like I said, so far, her Customer Service has been 100.

 Glad she hadn't shipped yet.  Because her shipping is very fast.


----------



## natura87

FroReal13 IDareT'sHair

I guess you can say Soultanicals is on my naughty list. I dont plan on purchasing from them until things get better, and luckily I can get their products in other places.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@natura87

The Shipping Delays, the Excuses, the Constant Sales have placed them there for me.

Will be trying both Kink Drinks real soon. Which are the last items from them I have in my Stash. 

And I started out with a pretty Healthy ST'icals stash. Never did get the Oils. Although they sounded nice and was also priced nicely.


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair - No didn't take curlformers out yet.  Probably won't do so till later.


----------



## Golden75

I'm so torn on trying Annabelle.  Ugh!! I may grab something.  I'm giving Slowtanicals one more shot on this.  I know they did say a longer turn around on the BF orders, but I will be filing a paypal claim if 40 days have past.  Sheesh, just typing that don't feel right - 40 days for some dang products


----------



## natura87

IDareT'sHair said:


> @natura87
> 
> The Shipping Delays, the Excuses, the Constant Sales have placed them there for me.
> 
> Will be trying both Kink Drinks real soon. Which are the last items from them I have in my Stash.
> 
> And I started out with a pretty Healthy ST'icals stash. Never did get the Oils. Although they sounded nice and was also priced nicely.



If she fixes her situation and releases a few new products ,,,she could increase her base. She just has to get it in order. Her products are very nice.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Golden75

I thought you may be tempted to see how one little curl turned out.

@natura87

If she did ALL those things, I wouldn't be opposed to giving her another shot. 

Her price point is good. It's all that other mess.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Morning divas. It's freezing here and more snow is on the way Tuesday. I really want to get some Anabelle just not sure what. I think I will pass of TPS not sure yet though


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl

I missed you last night Curly!  We had a good time.

I thought I saw you out there and tried to get you. before you logged out.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair I was on trying to reply but my connection was acting funny.


----------



## Babygrowth

Froreal3 IDareT'sHair

I was also in a fender bender and I knew I wasn't supposed to leave the house. My truck is a total loss. Thats why last week was so blah for me. Lita if you can wait please do. We don't need anymore fender benders in the group.

OAN: I miss my Wrappers delight kink drink. It was the best liquid l-I I have ever had. The rest of her products stop working for me but not that.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

IDareT'sHair said:


> *Curly....come on over here and talk to us*



curlyhersheygirl

 FYI --


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Babygrowth said:


> I was also in a fender bender and I knew I wasn't supposed to leave the house. *My truck is a total loss. Thats why last week was so blah for me.* *We don't need anymore fender benders in the group.*
> 
> *OAN: I miss my Wrappers delight kink drink. It was the best liquid l-I I have ever had. The rest of her products stop working for me but not that.*



Babygrowth

 Sorry about your accident to BabyG.  Mine was only about $3,000 worth of damage.

 Good to know about the Wrappers Delight.  I have both that and the Sorrell.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl

Since I'll be off for about 2 weeks after the 20th, I can stay up late, drink Tea and party with Ya'll.

*excited*:woohoo2:


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Babygrowth I'm sorry about you car but I'm glad you're ok.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> curlyhersheygirl  Since I'll be off for about 2 weeks after the 20th, I can stay up late, drink Tea and party with Ya'll.  *excited*:woohoo2:



IDareT'sHair Yes that will be awesome. I can't wait for the 20th either then I can start drinking lol


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl

Did you see my earlier Post to you about Fleurtzy?  

OMGee Curly!  I am in love.

I hate that we won't be able to get any more.  I am going to cry real tears when it's gone.

Right now I'm glad I have x2 Jars.  Imma hafta' make them last.

I could not justify holding on to them any longer without opening at least 1.

Even though they were Refrigerated, that CJ loss scared me skrait.


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair -  i took them out.  Looks ok, but i am not rolling out with these shirley temple curls! Its def a good way to stretch.  I'll pick & play later.

Shoveled out my car.  Wasn't to bad.  Glad it didn't rain causing it to ice over.


----------



## Babygrowth

Thanks T and thanks Curly. It was a blessing in disguise.

This month I'm buying Annabelle, PBN, and CC's naturals. I might still get HQS because that greaseless moisture is awesome. But when SD opens back up I'm shooting over there. I hope my SSI lasts until the next sale. Y'all talked me outta happynappy.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair No I missed that post. I'm so mad that she just closed her store without any notice, very unprofessional.

I just purchased some Annabelle. I got 1 scalp treat, 1 8oz Apple DC & 1 8oz blueberry DC


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75 said:


> I took them out. Looks ok, *but i am not rolling out with these shirley temple curls!* Its def a good way to stretch. I'll pick & play later.
> 
> Shoveled out my car. Wasn't to bad. *Glad it didn't rain causing it to ice over*.


 
Golden75

 I'm sure it looks Cute!

 I think my Garage Door is iced over.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Golden75 I use curlformers to stretch DD's hair without heat. The trick to get it bone straight is to make very small sections. I use 2 1/2 salon packs on her hair and wrap it once her hair is dry. Her hair stays bone straight for 2 weeks once she doesn't get it wet.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *No I missed that post. I'm so mad that she just closed her store without any notice, very unprofessional*.



curlyhersheygirl

It's really nice.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> curlyhershygirl  It's really nice.



IDareT'sHair You know that was my HG DC. I really loved it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *You know that was my HG DC. I really loved it.*


 
curlyhersheygirl

 Girl...I can see why.  It woulda' been mine too.


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair said:


> Golden75  I'm sure it looks Cute!  I think my Garage Door is iced over.



IDareT'sHair -  cute like a 6 y/o   it does feel nice & soft and love that its so smooth.


----------



## Golden75

curlyhersheygirl - thanks!  I have 1 pack, but the wrapping is a good idea.  

I'll pick the curls apart and do curly puff for a few days, then try wrapping.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *I use curlformers to stretch DD's hair without heat. The trick to get it bone straight is to make very small sections. I use 2 1/2 salon packs on her hair and wrap it once her hair is dry. Her hair stays bone straight for 2 weeks once she doesn't get it wet.*



curlyhersheygirl

 Good Tutorial. *files in my memory bank*


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75 said:


> *- cute like a 6 y/o  it does feel nice & soft and love that its so smooth.*



Golden75

 Hmpf.  I bet it still looks cute.


----------



## caliscurls

Hello my name is caliscurls and you all are making me a butter-holic. Butters N Bars prices look good! Dang, I need to stay out of this thread 

IDareT'sHair thanks for that last HH post, I'm not a long time customer but having been in the business world a long time I know everyone makes mistakes..sometimes big ones and for some it takes longer than others to learn (especially if you're not surrounded by the right people). I had two separate orders during the pre-black friday sale, she caught it, bundled the order and refunded me shipping on one item. I didn't ask for that and was pleasantly surprised. A major company would not do that. 

Back to butter hunting....


----------



## caliscurls

why did I have to read this....
"Butters can be stored ina cool, dry place for up to 2 years after date of purchase."


----------



## IDareT'sHair

caliscurls

While Butters N Bars Butters are absolutely delightful, Shipping Costs are Horrendous.

*as a word of caution*

Yeah, Hairitage crossed the line on so many levels it's not even funny, but overall, for me, her CS has always been Consistent and she has always produced and delivered.

And being a High Maintenance PJ'ing Shopper, changing, switching, canceling stuff, she was always pleasant and accommodating and she was just starting out.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl

What are your HG DC'ers now?


----------



## Lita

IDareT'sHair That's right,you did tell me about that butter..lol..I used the grow my hair butter in the past,nice tingle don't use it at night..lol....the shipping was awful.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita

Claudies-Came

*Post office dropped my package off today..Sunday...I was surprised.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita

Still waiting on from BF/Cyber Monday 

*MNB-Other half of my order

*Texture Me Naturals

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita

Babygrowth said:


> Froreal3 IDareT'sHair
> 
> I was also in a fender bender and I knew I wasn't supposed to leave the house. My truck is a total loss. Thats why last week was so blah for me. Lita if you can wait please do. We don't need anymore fender benders in the group.
> 
> OAN: I miss my Wrappers delight kink drink. It was the best liquid l-I I have ever had. The rest of her products stop working for me but not that.



Babygrowth I didnt go any where yet..Lol..Been stalling..lol..I'm going out on foot,hosting a party Wednesday for the democratic club..Have to get decor for 20 tables..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita

Sorry to hear about all the fender benders..Glad all of you are ok..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> curlyhersheygirl  What are your HG DC'ers now?



IDareT'sHair My HG DC's now are MD's seaweed & rice and Hemp & Aloe proless  and HV sitrinillah. I'm never without these 3


----------



## Lita

Beamodel Annabelle made the switch for you..Awesome!

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Lita

She does make some wonderful Butters. 

I had that Mango & Something she has up in a Cart, but once I added on the shipping...all it did was tick me off.

I need to stop getting my hopes up with her, that she will (and should) do Flat Rate.  

She could slide those Flat Top Butters into a Envelope for $3 or $4 dollas


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Lita USPS delivered on Sunday? Wow they must really be trying to stay on top of their game, that's awesome.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *My HG DC's now are MD's seaweed & rice and Hemp & Aloe proless and HV sitrinillah. I'm never without these 3*



curlyhersheygirl

 Nice!  Are you getting anything during the Sale?

 Last night I was thinking about the Seaweed & Rice(a Favorite), Sweet Milk(another Favorite).


----------



## Lita

IDareT'sHair Butters/Bars shipping is a deal breaker for me..I use to get her Dc & grow butter..Shipping was too much $$$$..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair No I got all what I needed at her flash sale in October. You know her DC's are super thick so a 16oz jar lasts a very long time especially when you have tons of other DC's to use.


----------



## Lita

Marie Dean-Sweet Milk is Thebomb.com..Vanilla too..Both are yummy..Great moisture/slip/your hair looks,feels fuller & healthier....Seaweed & Rice is nice as well.


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl

I wish I woulda' got more stuff during that Sale.

I only got x3 Oils.erplexed


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair Did you get anything at her BF sale?


----------



## Lita

curlyhersheygirl said:


> Lita USPS delivered on Sunday? Wow they must really be trying to stay on top of their game, that's awesome.



curlyhersheygirl Someone was ringing my door bell like a crazy person,I looked out & the postal truck was in front of my house..I ran to the front door,like somebody yelled,fire...lol..Claudies is here & smelling good...

*Upping the game...Alright post office.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Lita said:


> curlyhersheygirl Someone was ringing my door bell like a crazy person,I looked out & the postal truck was in front of my house..I ran to the front door,like somebody yelled,fire...lol..Claudies is here & smelling good...  *Upping the game...Alright post office.  Happy Hair Growing!



Lita Well after you said you received a package I ran to my door to see if I would be that lucky lol The life of a PJ


----------



## Babygrowth

I love Marie dean Olive Wheat Berry protein DC. My hair would feel sooo silky when I rinsed. I will definitely try more from her. I hated the coffee one. My hair was a tangly mess.


----------



## Froreal3

IDareT'sHair Babygrowth these car issues really suck. I did get a nice upgrade of a car, but coming from paying nothing to $$$ every month is going to take some getting used to.

Also I don't feel well...feels like a bad cold coming on with this everlasting headache and weird feeling throat.  I don't even want to do my hair routine.  I will still M&S though.


----------



## Babygrowth

Froreal3 said:


> IDareT'sHair Babygrowth these car issues really suck. I did get a nice upgrade of a car, but coming from paying nothing to $$$ every month is going to take some getting used to.
> 
> Also I don't feel well...feels like a bad cold coming on with this everlasting headache and weird feeling throat.  I don't even want to do my hair routine.  I will still M&S though.



I feel you. Idk what to do. I hope you feel better soon.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *Did you get anything at her BF sale?*


 
curlyhersheygirl

 I did not. 

 Because I 'told myself' I was going to use up some of my other DC'ers before I splurge again on MD.




Lita said:


> *Someone was ringing my door bell like a crazy person,I looked out & the postal truck was in front of my house..I ran to the front door,like somebody yelled,fire...lol..Claudies is here & smelling good...*
> 
> *Upping the game...Alright post office.
> 
> Happy Hair Growing!


 
Lita

 Cute!



curlyhersheygirl said:


> *Well after you said you received a package I ran to my door to see if I would be that lucky lol The life of a PJ*



curlyhersheygirl

 And What Happened?(anything there?)



Babygrowth said:


> *I love Marie dean Olive Wheat Berry protein DC. My hair would feel sooo silky when I rinsed. I will definitely try more from her.* I hated the coffee one. My hair was a tangly mess.


 
Babygrowth

 Very Nice.  I Agree.



Froreal3 said:


> *these car issues really suck. I did get a nice upgrade of a car, but coming from paying nothing to $$$ every month is going to take some getting used to.
> *
> Also I don't feel well...feels like a bad cold coming on with this everlasting headache and weird feeling throat.  I don't even want to do my hair routine.
> 
> I will still M&S though.


 
Froreal3

 Maybe that's why I stay having a Car Payment.  I told you I wouldn't know what to do!:dollar:

 Take Care.  Drink Plenty of Fluids and get some Rest.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair All I saw was my snow covered porch lol


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Lita

I just transferred my other bottle of CC's Naturals Hibiscus Leave-In into a Jar. 

That stuff really should be in a Jar (instead of a bottle).

What is the Consistency of the Rice Milk that you love so much?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *All I saw was my snow covered porch lol*



@curlyhersheygirl

Last week was really bad for me too Ms. Curly. 

I was literally STALKING USPS.

I had signed up for all those e-mail notifications. 

I actually really felt a little Cray.

I hadn't ever done anything like that before.


----------



## Lita

Froreal3 Hope you feel better..Take it easy.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita

IDareT'sHair said:


> Lita
> 
> I just transferred my other bottle of CC's Naturals Hibiscus Leave-In into a Jar.
> 
> That stuff really should be in a Jar (instead of a bottle).
> 
> What is the Consistency of the Rice Milk that you love so much?



IDareT'sHair All of it belong in a jar...Rice milk pudding,texture is a little lighter..Not much,just a little..Very smooth & creamy.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita

Soultincals-Wrappers delight..Is all gone,This is one of my staple spritz....No back-up's..

*I really want to,the shipping time...We shall see.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Lita

I really wanna do another CC's Haul foolin' with @Babygrowth but I should/need to wait.

Do they have Sales often? This was just my 2nd Purchase.

I think I got a Hibiscus Leave-In on a swap with Brownie and then I bought one.


----------



## Lita

IDareT'sHair No,not that many..They may do mothers day..We have to keep checking.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita

I need 2xs BASK whiskey soak...This stuff is incredible..Can only purchase on sale.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Lita

I'm glad I have x2 of the Whiskey Soaks.


----------



## divachyk

You know you got too many product when you don't even realize half of what you have. Was rummaging through my sample bin and ran across some CC's Naturals. I think I got it in one of the complimentary launch curlkits/curlboxes/whatever it was called.



Lita said:


> Sorry to hear about all the fender benders..Glad all of you are ok..
> 
> Happy Hair Growing!



I echo the same to all.



Lita said:


> curlyhersheygirl Someone was ringing my door bell like a crazy person,I looked out & the postal truck was in front of my house..I ran to the front door,like somebody yelled,fire...lol..Claudies is here & smelling good...
> 
> *Upping the game...Alright post office.
> 
> Happy Hair Growing!





curlyhersheygirl said:


> Lita USPS delivered on Sunday? Wow they must really be trying to stay on top of their game, that's awesome.



Lita curlyhersheygirl, sometime ago I read USPS would be delivering items purchased from Amazon on Sunday. I didn't realize they were delivering regular mail. I've seen the mail truck in my neighborhood on a Sunday but they kept on past my house.


----------



## divachyk

I'm seriously about to email HV and just check status as my order still reads processing. Brownie518 and Ltown what does your order read?


----------



## Froreal3

divachyk Hairveda's statuses on her website are always inaccurate for me. I could have my package show up at my door and it still says "confirmed" or whatever.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Froreal3 True about Hairveda's updates @divachyk

 I've even had purchases arrive and then get the Tracking #

I'm still mad I put that Duafe purchase on a CC instead of PayPal. 

I don't want to go through the extra trouble to try to re-coup my Cash.


----------



## BranwenRosewood

Last night I pre-poo'd with Garnier Pure Clean, shampoo'd with Nature's Gate sulfate free, DC'd with Natty Rhassoul, did LCOB with (L) Oyin Juices & Berries (C) LACE Ease LI (O) Safflower Oil (B) Natty Butter and twisted my hair for the night. I liked the Rhassoul DC. I got a 2oz sample and I still have 2 uses left after using it twice. My curls were very defined after rinsing it out.

I took it down this morning and my hair is dry and feeling slightly rough. I think it was the LACE. I didn't like it going on and I had to really work it into my hair because it was just sitting on top. This is the first leave-in that has just sat on top of my hair. Nothing from this company is a repurchase. 

So far, nothing I bought during black friday is a repurchase. I still need to try the Komaza Protein and BASK Whiskey Soak. I plan to switch to mudwashing soon so I don't have to use so many products. I really hate having a stash of products even though it's so small. I think everything I bought during bf is going to be on the exchange forum by feb.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Here's my use up list:

1L Elucence acidifying shampoo
16oz NG cleansing conditioner (forgot which one )
1L Elucence moisture conditioner
4oz TPS ceramoist
54oz of my ceramide oil mix
16oz Ynobe amla & nettle DC ( will repurchase this sometime)
16oz Kyra's DC
16oz HV amala cream rinse

Over the next few weeks I will finish up some random RO conditioners and I think that will be it for this year.


----------



## Ltown

divachyk said:


> I'm seriously about to email HV and just check status as my order still reads processing. @Brownie518 and @Ltown what does your order read?


 
divachyk, I got my order on  Thursday but I'm local to the store so faster delivery.


----------



## Golden75

Got a track# for my Hennasooq order.  My dayum car won't start!  Everything turns on, heat, radio, lights, but car won't turn over.  Any car heads in here??? Does this make sense??? So ticked off!


----------



## BranwenRosewood

Lita

I used the LACE Facial Cleanser and it's _ok_. The consistency is very runny and slightly thicker than water. The scent is a green citrusy smell that I don't like at all and I normally love citrus scents. It has little blue jojoba beads in it that I think could have been left out. It was somewhat hard to apply without wasting some. It didn't foam but my skin felt clean afterwards. I have clays/herbs/oils that perform the same or better. I'll use it only when I don't feel like mixing something or using my nutrisonic. Not a repurchase.


----------



## Lita

RavenSR Thanks for the review..I'll stay clear of the this Lace Natural product..


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75

Is that the Starter or the Alternator?  One of those has everything coming on, but the Car won't turn over.

Maybe it's just cold.


----------



## Lita

My new jar of Claudies Khave is a little looser,my other Khave Dc's...

*All my other khave's was nice thick... 

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita

MNB-Said the rest of my BF order will go out on Thursday..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## caliscurls

Ok so my items to use up are SD Avocado Pudding and SD Wheat Germ conditioner. Although I love the Avocado Pudding I just realized it has ingredients BKT'ers should avoid  Used 3/4 of the jar today and then poured the rest of my SD Wheat Germ conditioner in the container and mixed in some KV Oil. 

Should be able to use up the batch within two weeks and then I'll buy the NaturelleGrow Aloe and Avocado Infusion DC to try out.


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair - I'm thinking battery.  Called a couple guys one said battery other said he don't think battery.  I better meet some smarter men!  Gonna call AAA in the am, see if they can jump it, if not tow it.  Will still bring to dealer if jump is successful to check things out.  I swear it feels like i always have car issues in December.


----------



## divachyk

The weekend flew by. I didn't get much log-on time today/tonight. Have a blessed week all!


----------



## Brownie518

Hey, ladies. I was so busy at work that I missed you all. 

My hair issue is all resolved now. I actually washed again early, early Sunday morning. It came out great with that BV Smoothie DC I did.


----------



## Brownie518

divachyk said:


> I'm seriously about to email HV and just check status as my order still reads processing. @Brownie518 and @Ltown what does your order read?


@divachyk

Ooooh, I keep forgetting about that order. Let me go check right now..

Okay, it says 'Processing'  I only got a few pH Rinses.


----------



## divachyk

Mine too Brownie518 --


----------



## Lita

This last order from Kera,you can really smell the fenugreek in it..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita

Hope everyone has a great day...Be safe on the road.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Golden75

Why do I always forget to order phinishing rinse!!!    Waiting on AAA.    I cannot forget that I am waiting on ST.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75

I thought if it was the "Battery".....Lights, Radio, Heat etc....wouldn't turn on? *curious*

I thought ALT or Starter would allow all those things to come on, but the Car wouldn't turn over.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Hey Ladies!

Snowed Last Night, Suppose to Snow Again tomorrow.erplexed 

 Lawd....I'm sick of this mess.

However....it's suppose to be in the Mid-40's Friday. It may all Melt!


----------



## divachyk

The fender bender thing is catching...I was almost side swiped this morning. Geez. I'm fine though.


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Golden75
> 
> I thought if it was the "Battery".....Lights, Radio, Heat etc....wouldn't turn on? *curious*
> 
> I thought ALT or Starter would allow all those things to come on, but the Car wouldn't turn over.


 
IDareT'sHair - Yea so did I.  The jump worked, so I was able to get it to the dealer.  Thank goodness.  They trying to sell me some $349 or $600 services.  I'm like  no thanks.  But I may have them to the major components to the serv like tranny flush about $90, and brake fluid, not sure on price.  Talkin' bout changing wipers comes with it, I can do that myself, fool!  Ain't nobody got time for folks trying rob me at Christmas time and hair products sale time .


----------



## Golden75

divachyk said:


> The fender bender thing is catching...I was almost side swiped this morning. Geez. I'm fine though.


 
divachyk - Oh wow.  Glad you're ok!


----------



## Babygrowth

Hey ladies. Hope everyone had a safe day. I'm supposed to get snow Tuesday. We will see. I used up my SD razz sample and the last dollop of my VS. I will be reordering both of these asap. Idk if I want to try any other DC from her because those two are amazing. Maybe the Mocha silk infusion and the Shea What! Finally did my henna gloss rinsed that out this am. Hair feels so light and fluffy.


----------



## caliscurls

Got my B.A.S.K today, woohoo! And of course had to open everything up and take a sniff. They are a first time purchase for me. I got the sevenfold butter 2x and the Palm Tapioca Hair Cream. I love the black rosewood scent on one of the 7folds. ylang cedarwood is more faint but still nice. The hair cream is thicker than I expected (this is a good thing). It reminds me of the KV Hair Butter. 

I tend to use "butter creams" to seal on wash day only and thick whipped butters to seal in my normal m&s routine.

Sending good weather vibes to all of you in the snow!!


----------



## caliscurls

Golden75 said:


> IDareT'sHair - Yea so did I.  The jump worked, so I was able to get it to the dealer.  Thank goodness.  They trying to sell me some $349 or $600 services.  I'm like  no thanks.  But I may have them to the major components to the serv like tranny flush about $90, and brake fluid, not sure on price.  Talkin' bout changing wipers comes with it, I can do that myself, fool!  Ain't nobody got time for folks trying rob me at Christmas time and hair products sale time .



You have to watch some shops Golden75 . We took our SUV for a smog check two weeks ago and literally the next day it's making all kinda weird noises and has to be put in the shop. We NEVER had an issue before taking it there. Needless to say we took it somewhere else because I definitely think the original place was shady. Hope you get a reasonable quote and a reliable fix!


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Hey divas, the fender benders continue  Someone just slammed into DH's truck and took off; he's so mad. He was walking to his truck and realized that he forgot something in his office. As he started back towards his building he heard the crash and the car peeling out of the lot. I was just grateful he wasn't in or near his truck things could have been a lot different. God is great.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Evening Ladies!

Where Ya'll At?


----------



## Froreal3

divachyk said:


> The fender bender thing is catching...I was almost side swiped this morning. Geez. I'm fine though.





Golden75 said:


> IDareT'sHair - Yea so did I.  The jump worked, so I was able to get it to the dealer.  Thank goodness.  They trying to sell me some $349 or $600 services.  I'm like  no thanks.  But I may have them to the major components to the serv like tranny flush about $90, and brake fluid, not sure on price.  Talkin' bout changing wipers comes with it, I can do that myself, fool!  Ain't nobody got time for folks trying rob me at Christmas time and hair products sale time .





curlyhersheygirl said:


> Hey divas, the fender benders continue  Someone just slammed into DH's truck and took off; he's so mad. He was walking to his truck and realized that he forgot something in his office. As he started back towards his building he heard the crash and the car peeling out of the lot. I was just grateful he wasn't in or near his truck things could have been a lot different. God is great.



Damn! divachyk curlyhersheygirl Golden75 These car problems are NOT fun. It's been a week since mine and luckily the process is going smoothly. I got a new car. Only thing is I have to get my belongings from the other car...which is being stored at Progressive's storage place *45* minutes away!  Don't nobody got time for that! erplexed

I feel better than yesterday, but now my tooth is throbbing again (it's been on and off for a while now). I need to look for an oral surgeon in network. 

Anyway on the hair front, I just moisturized with some Soultanicals Knot Sauce. I sealed with a little Keravada Fenugreek (also on scalp) and some MYHC Sophia's Hair Grease on the ends of my twists. Hair feels nice. DH commented, "Wow, your hair's long now!" I'm like  "Thanks." It's just in twists as usual and the moisturizer relaxed the twists making them hang at full shoulder. I really wish my hair was more density though. Whatever, I'm glad for what I have.


----------



## Babygrowth

curlyhersheygirl said:


> Hey divas, the fender benders continue  Someone just slammed into DH's truck and took off; he's so mad. He was walking to his truck and realized that he forgot something in his office. As he started back towards his building he heard the crash and the car peeling out of the lot. I was just grateful he wasn't in or near his truck things could have been a lot different. God is great.


OMG! Glad he missed by minutes! 


IDareT'sHair said:


> Evening Ladies!
> 
> Where Ya'll At?


Hey T!  how you doin ova there in the snow?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Babygrowth

Girl....*sucks teef* 

I am so done.  And we just gettin' started.

Sitting here wondering if I can do Henna under my Wig at work tomorrow without worrying about the smell or dripping

Froreal3

Ain't nothing worse than having a toothache.  Get that taken care of.  You don't want it to get worse.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My Annabelle Shipped


----------



## Froreal3

^^^IDareT'sHair That was quick!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Froreal3

Yeah, their shipping is extremely fast.


----------



## Babygrowth

IDareT'sHair said:


> Froreal3
> 
> Yeah, their shipping is extremely fast.



Thats good stuff! 

I say go on and henna! Hide a towel in your collar lol!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Babygrowth

Imma have on Saran Wrap, at least x2 Plastic Cap and a Durag...


----------



## sexypebbly

Just got my Donna marie and Marie dean products today. Thats it for my black Friday purchases. Got everything now. And Donna marie gave me a hair whip free cause my order was delayed. Good customer service in my book. And Idaretshair, that super butter cream looks and smells amazing. I see why you got two of them


----------



## Babygrowth

IDareT'sHair said:


> Babygrowth
> 
> Imma have on Saran Wrap, at least x2 Plastic Cap and a Durag...



Lol! You should be straight!


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Babygrowth
> 
> Imma have on Saran Wrap, at least x2 Plastic Cap and a Durag...





My Claudie and SSI came today!!  That Juicy Berry joint was a brick. It's cold today!!! 
I'm taking a half night Tuesday so I plan to do an overnight with an oil and wash Wed morning. I think I need to do a Whiskey Soak, too.


----------



## Froreal3

Do your henna IDareT'sHair. They'll be none the wiser.

Now why am I thirsty for my SD's stuff when I already have a bunch of stuff?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Froreal3 

 That's the Mad-Life of a PJ. You could be opening one box thinking about another one.

@sexypebbly

Yep. It does smell & work great. I got x2 because I had to pitch x2 (or 3) because they went bad on me. 

Not this time, cause I have them in the Fridge and Imma use them up.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

Keep me posted on the SSI Berry Frosting.  I didn't know you got that one.  

Did you also get the Blueberry Cowash?


----------



## Brownie518

@IDareT'sHair

No, I didn't get the Blueberry. I think I might try that one, soon, though. 
I'll let you know this week how the Juicy Berry is. I hope it has warmed up and softened by the time I get home in the morning. We're supposed to be getting more snow, starting around 5am..2-6 inches.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *We're supposed to be getting more snow, starting around 5am..2-6 inches.*



@Brownie518

Us too. Ours is suppose to start around 2 a.m. 

This a.m. was a mess. It snowed last night too.erplexed

 I am fed up with it already, and we are just getting started.

 We got a good 2-3 months more of Snow to deal with.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

ETA: Thursday it's suppose to be 46 and Friday 53, which is good because my Niece is suppose to come on Friday and do my Hair.  

She's about 1 hour and a half away.

So, hopefully, the weather will cooperate and she can make it up here.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair

It's supposed to warm up here later this week, also. Then we're getting rain, they say. This weather is crazy...and gettin on my nerves.


----------



## Lita

Just applied some Obai moisture cream & sealed with warmed nature's blessing pomade..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Froreal3

Brownie518 said:


> @IDareT'sHair
> 
> No, I didn't get the Blueberry. I think I might try that one, soon, though.
> I'll let you know this week how the Juicy Berry is. I hope it has warmed up and softened by the time I get home in the morning. We're supposed to be getting more snow, starting around 5am..2-6 inches.



Brownie518 LOL @ when you said the Frosting was like a brick. I remember those cold, "freeze your eyelashes off and form a thin layer of ice from the tears on your eyeballs days" back home in NYC like it was yesterday. I'm in GA now and got my heat on, so the Frosting is very whippy and soft...reminds me of the consistency of HH Carrot Cake *sings "Memories"*

I'll be using my SSI stuff this wash day, including the Blueberry Cowash, so I'll keep you and IDareT'sHair posted.


----------



## chebaby

chello ladies
T i miss you 

ive been mia cause ive been working a ton of extra hours. and i am tired tired tired. last night i think i went to sleep before my head hit the pillow lol.

anyway i deep conditioned last weekend with ssi riche moisture masque and i love it very moisturizing. i used it on dry hair which is something i havent done in a long time.
ive been wearing my bunny tail because its to cold to co wash every day so this way i can go a whole week without wetting my hair.
ive been using cm milk as a leave in sealed in with cocasta oil,  love that stuff.

i got my bottle of cm milk in the mail from sage and that thang is totally different from the bottle i already have the ingredients dont even look half way the same oh well.


----------



## Lita

Froreal3 I can't wait to hear your review 'blueberry co/wash' so far I really like it..Wish I brought one more..Brownie518 I'm enjoying the juicy frosting,it's playing well with all my products,so far..


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Golden75

caliscurls said:


> You have to watch some shops @Golden75 . We took our SUV for a smog check two weeks ago and literally the next day it's making all kinda weird noises and has to be put in the shop. We NEVER had an issue before taking it there. Needless to say we took it somewhere else because I definitely think the original place was shady. Hope you get a reasonable quote and a reliable fix!


 
caliscurls - Hmmpph  I told that man, you ain't getting my Xmas money - seriously .  I just got oil change, due soon, and tranny flush past due - $150.  I don't know much about cars, except how to drive them, but I know for sure I wasn't paying $600 for any one to change my wiper blades.  

Hope everyone travels safely today.


----------



## Beamodel

Hi ladies

I lurked mostly yesterday... Tonight I will use BASK Vanilla Whiskey for the first time (excited). 

Not sure what I will DC with yet though. Either HH Pink Grapefruit or Sitrinillah. I have a corner left if as Razz, I might use that up (dnt think I will repurchase it). 

I truly like Shea What Deux though. It's getsy vote any day. I will try the regular Shea what at some point too. 

My new growth is pretty unruly this week but that's ok bc my touch up is Thursday night or Friday...


----------



## Froreal3

Ugh...tooth is ****** killing me. I have a dentist appointment for tomorrow.


----------



## Golden75

Froreal3 said:


> Ugh...tooth is ****** killing me. I have a dentist appointment for tomorrow.


 
Froreal3 - Feel better. Tooth aches are the absolute worse!


----------



## caliscurls

Used HH JOJ on my edges yesterday and today and then applied some HH Caramel Frap over it. The result is a smooth edge set...almost looks like I used gel but I don't think I'll buy the JOJ after I use up these jars. The consistency is like whipped cream that's been left out too long. It's not a butter at all, more like a runny leave-in. I thought it would firm up slightly after delivery and sitting in a cool spot but no such luck.


----------



## divachyk

Froreal3, feel better soon!

curlyhersheygirl, glad dh is ok.


----------



## caliscurls

Froreal3 said:


> Ugh...tooth is ****** killing me. I have a dentist appointment for tomorrow.


Crossing my fingers for you Froreal3 that your dentist takes care of the problem tomorrow without causing more pain (seriously). erplexed If they let you take some music or a book to listen to in your headphones...for some reason drowning out the sound of them working not only eases my nerves but seems to help with pain a tad (probably because I'm not thinking about it).


----------



## 13StepsAhead

Thanks to miss Golden75 for fueling my addiction to saravun!!!   Hoping this last me through the winter **crosses fingers, eyes and toes**    Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Golden75

13StepsAhead said:


> Thanks to miss @Golden75 for fueling my addiction to saravun!!! Hoping this last me through the winter **crosses fingers, eyes and toes** View attachment 237679 Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


 
13StepsAhead - you're welcome!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75 

That was so nice of you Hooking Up 13StepsAhead  YAY!  

I wish I could have gave to the 'cause' too, because Lawd knows I had plenty of it.erplexed 

Lita Brownie518 

I'm Jelly about that Berry Frosting.  Imma get some (and the Blueberry next Sale).

Beamodel 

Welp.  I'm glad you came out of Lurk-Mode.  Now let's Chat!

Froreal3

Glad you're getting that taken care of STAT.  You don't want it to Abcess on you.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I have my Henna in. I thought I could do it this a.m. 

 But got called into an early meeting and couldn't do it before I left.

I cowashed with DB's Pumpkin and Slapped it in. Will Cowash out in about another 2-3 hours.

I guess I'll use Suave Tropical Coconut? I want to use HV Moist 24/7, but I gotta get rid of the rest of this durn Suave, VO5 etc....

After I use it up, I'll use something else for my Henna Rinse Out. Not sure what yet though?

 Tryna' decide what I'll steam with.  Maybe SSI's Fortifying.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> chello ladies
> *T i miss you *
> 
> *ive been mia cause ive been working a ton of extra hours. and i am tired tired tired. last night i think i went to sleep before my head hit the pillow lol.
> *
> a*nyway i deep conditioned last weekend with ssi riche moisture masque and i love it very moisturizing. i used it on dry hair which is something i havent done in a long time.
> *ive been wearing my bunny tail because its to cold to co wash every day so this way i can go a whole week without wetting my hair.
> ive been using cm milk as a leave in sealed in with cocasta oil,  love that stuff.
> 
> i got my bottle of cm milk in the mail from sage and that thang is totally different from the bottle i already have the ingredients dont even look half way the same oh well.



chebaby

 Hey Ms. Lady! 

 You know I was getting worried. 

 I missed you too Girly!

 Um I thought you might have a new-boo-baby or something? (You know how you do).

 Thanks for the Review on SSI Riche.  You 'finally' found it uh?  

 Or was that Brownie518 that couldn't find hers?  

 Ya'll PJ's are a mess with all them products & thangs over there.


----------



## Froreal3

IDareT'sHair said:


> Glad you're getting that taken care of STAT.  You don't want it to Abcess on you.



IDareT'sHair it already did.  I am having surgery to remove the remaining three teeth on Saturday.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Froreal3

Were they your Wisdoms?


----------



## Froreal3

Yeah IDareT'sHair I already have one wisdom removed. I have three wisdoms left that need removing. They are all jacked up and broken. Plus I have a broken second molar that needs removing.  It's been put off too long now.


----------



## Froreal3

So I received an email from Priteva (finally) apologizing for the lateness and that they had a disgruntled employee messing things up for them. 

I picked up my package from the post office just now and they had a hand written apology on the packing slip with an extra bottle...so now I have a four month supply. I am not sure why it took a couple paypal disputes to notice the "disgruntled employee" and ship out products, but I'mma give them the benefit of the doubt...


----------



## BranwenRosewood

Froreal3

Can you post a pic of how big the pills are? I need to take HSN Vits but I can swallow big pills so my choices are really narrowed.


----------



## Froreal3

RavenSR 







ETA: They are easy for me to swallow and are not big to me, but I am used to swallowing pills.

Sent from my Snow White Frost Galaxy S4


----------



## Ltown

Hi ladies!

done with school 

I dc with lace Ayurveda mask finally; it made my hair nice and soft.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ltown

I am So, So, So, So Proud of You Ms. LT

Nice Review on LACE Bramhi DC'er too btw.  Can't wait to use mine.


----------



## Golden75

Had to toss Kyra's mango moisture cream, never used   smelled fine until rubbed in, after rubbing exhibited a peculiar fishy smell 

I think this will be how i gauge if something is good or bad.  I've noticed this on a few products - if it looks good, smells ok in the container, rub some on your hand then smell - you get fish funk, toss!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Golden75

Hey Ms. G!

I DC'ed with SSI Fortifying tonight, but Imma pull HQS Peppermint to the front too, to rotate with. 

Especially since it's near the Holidays. Um Yeah, Peppermint would be in order right about now.

 My DM SBC had that Fishy Smell


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair -   all that peppermint talk got me thinking bout that Starbucks mocha peppermint latte   i had this morning.  

Girl, im trying to get this stash in some order, just put away and out the boxes.  I officially have too much stuff, but i want more .  I wish my Target had kbb & cr .  This bad, real bad, Michael Jackson


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Golden75

Girl....I know the feeling of: "Dang I got too much stuff", but Hey, at least we have _options and back ups_.

The key for us is going to be not letting things go bad. 

So, now that you are outta them Durn Yarn Braids (finally), we can help each other get through our Stashes before the next Big Sale.


----------



## divachyk

I ran up on some Claudie's tea that I totally forgot about. That's some good stuff. It's been chilling in a cool, dark place. It doesn't seem yucky. I will use it on my next wash day.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

divachyk

I agree.  That Claudie Hair Tea is some kinda nice.

Very Good.


----------



## Golden75

divachyk & IDareT'sHair -  My tea is still good too.  Need to finish it up.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75

I have some Tea left too.  I need to smell it.  

I also have some Shi-Naturals Tea (I think I need to pitch that one).


----------



## divachyk

My Claudie's tea has an exp date is June 2013 so it is aging. Golden75 IDareT'sHair


----------



## IDareT'sHair

divachyk

I discarded my original bottle and put it in a Spray Bottle, so I am unsure of the date.erplexed

But I love that stuff.


----------



## Golden75

I haven't hit Claudie's in a minute.  May be Easter, she's consistent with sales on all holidays, minor and major.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Golden75

I did Hit Her Up BF and got:

 Cleansing Conditioner
Reconstructor


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair said:


> Golden75
> 
> I have some Tea left too.  I need to smell it.
> 
> I also have some Shi-Naturals Tea (I think I need to pitch that one).



IDareT'sHair - I had to pitch my Shi Tea a long time ago, and that one I had in the fridge erplexed was about to use it mold and mold all up in thru erplexed


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75 said:


> *I had to pitch my Shi Tea a long time ago*, *and that one I had in the fridge erplexed was about to use it mold and mold all up in thru* erplexed




Golden75

 That's where mine is now. 

 But it will be in the Trash in about 2 seconds


----------



## Golden75

Glad it stopped snowing.  I came up my hill, wrong way on a one way.  One car was coming down, but I ain't curr, he had enough space to get through.  I was getting my car in the driveway come hayll or high water!  Lawd my tires smelled like burnt rubber after I was finished slipping and sliding.  I have to remember to stop living on one-way streets on hills.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75

I am so over Snow right about now. 

I think we're suppose to get a couple inches overnight tonight, but Thursday 46 and Friday 53.

Lawd...I shole hope that's an accurate Forecast.

And I have until March/April before I can  finally Exhale on this Snow-Thang.


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair said:


> Golden75
> 
> That's where mine is now.
> 
> But it will be in the Trash in about 2 seconds



IDareT'sHair 

 we keep tossing stuff.  Imma crack open my Kyra's stuff this weekend.  I have 2 leave-ins and the bootleg Oyin Honey Hemp. Of course I'll do the fish funk test  I'm using the pomade on my feet .  It doesn't smell as fruity as it use too, so I'm sure I can run thru it using it on the toesies.


----------



## divachyk

Golden75, I'm out of Kyra. While rummaging through my products, I found two Pura Body Cupuacu open. One has got to be dh's because I don't recall having backups.


----------



## Golden75

divachyk -  products just popping up out of nowhere!


----------



## Lita

Froreal3 I hope you feel better..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita

Texture Me Naturals-Came

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita

It's stopped snowing & raining..Still ice on the ground.,

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Beamodel

I used BASK Whiskey tonight. I like it. I followed up with HH Pink Grapefruit. 

Leave in/Moisturized with HH PLBM, sealed with KV Henna Oil & HH Carrot Cake.


----------



## Froreal3

Thanks for the well wishes ladies. The abcess swelling has gone down so now it's not really as painful. I will see the oral surgeon on Saturday.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Hey Ms. Lady!
> 
> You know I was getting worried.
> 
> I missed you too Girly!
> 
> Um I thought you might have a new-boo-baby or something? (You know how you do).
> 
> Thanks for the Review on SSI Riche. You 'finally' found it uh?
> 
> Or was that @Brownie518 that couldn't find hers?
> 
> Ya'll PJ's are a mess with all them products & thangs over there.


 lmao ive been lurking but havent been able to post much.  i took extra hours and my boss be looking over my shoulder every second

aint no boo baby over here  this is actually my first christmas/birthday/new years without my ex, and this is cuddling weather too, lawd what am i gonna do who am i gonna get to drive me to baltimore when i want some oyin on a whim

i couldnt find my riche conditioner but then BAM there it is right in my face. i was like let me use it before i lose it again lol.

know what else i found? a jar of too shea


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *lmao ive been lurking but havent been able to post much. i took extra hours and my boss be looking over my shoulder every second
> 
> aint no boo baby over here  this is actually my first christmas/birthday/new years without my ex, and this is cuddling weather too, lawd what am i gonna do who am i gonna get to drive me to baltimore when i want some oyin on a whim
> 
> i couldnt find my riche conditioner but then BAM there it is right in my face. i was like let me use it before i lose it again lol.
> 
> know what else i found? a jar of too shea*


 
chebaby

 Clawd Geebus....What in the Debil are you doing awake this early?

 Girl, I just knew you were Cuddling up with a new baby-boo-thang-suga'-daddy. 

 You know this time of the year you stay Posted Up on Cuddle-Mode.

 Extra Hours are Good. 

 Just don't give it all to LouisV, ToryB, Chanel, YSL...you know how you do.....

 I love Too Shea!  Nice for a good Creamy Cowash.

 I got x2 Jars of Riche on BF and it's been getting really good reviews.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Clawd Geebus....What in the Debil are you doing awake this early?
> 
> Girl, I just knew you were Cuddling up with a new baby-boo-thang-suga'-daddy.
> 
> You know this time of the year you stay Posted Up on Cuddle-Mode.
> 
> Extra Hours are Good.
> 
> Just don't give it all to LouisV, ToryB, Chanel, YSL...you know how you do.....
> 
> I love Too Shea! Nice for a good Creamy Cowash.
> 
> I got x2 Jars of Riche on BF and it's been getting really good reviews.


 now i only have my pillow to cuddle with and my hair products

im on a spending freeze i have learned the error of my ways and am trying to do better i work with a boy who is highly into fashion, he is not good for me lol. he is the one that got me buying all these perfumes 

i want another riche and i want to try her juicy butter although naturalista juicy is still my baby. but i havent even reached for the naturalista butter since ive been using cocasta again.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@chebaby

That 'High Fashion Boy' is Bad News.:

Yeah, I want the Juicy Frosting and the Blueberry Cowash. You know Imma sucka for a Good Cowash Conditioner.

Cuddle on Girl. = Your Pillow.

I see 'good' things in 2014 for you.

So, what's your 'prediction for Hairitage Hydrations? So....Are they gone make it?  

You know how you do with Predictions, although you probably haven't been keeping up with Hairitage-Gate.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

I gotta get going.   Why we gotta work?  

Where my Mega-Millions money at?

After Friday, I'll be off until Jan 6th. *does booty pop*

You & Your Pillow stay warm. 

I'll holla' at ya'll lata'


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> That 'High Fashion Boy' is Bad News.:
> 
> Yeah, I want the Juicy Frosting and the Blueberry Cowash. You know Imma sucka for a Good Cowash Conditioner.
> 
> Cuddle on Girl. = Your Pillow.
> 
> *I see 'good' things in 2014 for you*.
> 
> *So, what's your 'prediction for Hairitage Hydrations? So....Are they gone make it? *
> 
> You know how you do with Predictions, although you probably haven't been keeping up with Hairitage-Gate.


i was gonna say who? but then you say theres a gate??? fill me in, whats going on with that?

awww thanx girl, i didnt accomplish any of my resolutions for this year, AT ALL thats sad. but next year is a new year so im def. gonna get things done. for my hair my only resolution is to NEVER cut it again i should burn my shears lmao.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> I gotta get going.  Why we gotta work?
> 
> Where my Mega-Millions money at?
> 
> After Friday, I'll be off until Jan 6th. **does booty pop**
> 
> *You & Your Pillow stay warm*.
> 
> I'll holla' at ya'll lata'


 you are on a roll this morning lol.

have a good day at work


----------



## natura87

The Hairitage Hydration situation is getting worse by the day. Reading the thread is giving me so much laughter at the end of my day.


----------



## Beamodel

I am so ready for my touch up..,,


----------



## Golden75

Carol's Daugther is doing 20% off, plus free membership if you spend $25, if you spend $35 you get a free oil mist.  

Since my mom likes CD, I figured I should, uh, go on in get the membership in case she needs something in the future  and since I had to trash a product yesterday, I needed something to replace it  So I got
BV Smoove x2
Split End Sealer
Hair Mimosa


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75

Hey G, More like "Toss 1 Buy 1"


----------



## 13StepsAhead

I received all of my BF purchases EXCEPT the infamous HV... SMH  I hope I get a shipping notice or something before the new year; I really forgot how long it takes them....


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair - .  Thats exactly what I was thinking. So I am really going to do my best to do a no buy till Easter. I'm good.  

Still waiting on ST.  Hopefully it comes before New Year's


----------



## Golden75

Hennasooq order came - Raj henna and hibiscus powder


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

i.just.can't.talk.about.it.

It's not anything you use any way....So you don't need to worry about it.


----------



## Froreal3

Golden75 said:


> IDareT'sHair -   all that peppermint talk got me thinking bout that Starbucks mocha peppermint latte   i had this morning.
> 
> Girl, im trying to get this stash in some order, just put away and out the boxes.  *I officially have too much stuff, but i want more* .  I wish my Target had kbb & cr .  This bad, real bad, Michael Jackson





IDareT'sHair said:


> @Golden75
> 
> Girl....I know the feeling of: "*Dang I got too much stuff", but Hey, at least we have options and back ups*.
> 
> The key for us is going to be not letting things go bad.
> 
> So, now that you are outta them Durn Yarn Braids (finally), we can help each other get through our Stashes before the next Big Sale.



I feel the same way. I put my stash on top of my dresser so I could see it better than letting it sit in a box. DH looked like,  "That is too much stuff." So I showed him some of yalls stashes.   He doesn't know I'm getting stuff from two more vendors.  Variety is the spice of life, isn't it?


----------



## Froreal3

IDareT'sHair said:


> chebaby
> 
> I gotta get going.   Why we gotta work?
> 
> Where my Mega-Millions money at?
> 
> *After Friday, I'll be off until Jan 6th. **does booty pop*
> 
> You & Your Pillow stay warm.
> 
> I'll holla' at ya'll lata'



Nice. You must work in the schools. DH (a teacher) and DD are off till then too. I'm jealous. Sometimes I'm not about this private school=no vacations life.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Froreal3 said:


> I* feel the same way. I put my stash on top of my dresser so I could see it better than letting it sit in a box. DH looked like,  "That is too much stuff.*" *So I showed him some of yalls stashes. *  He doesn't know I'm getting stuff from two more vendors.  Variety is the spice of life, isn't it?


 
Froreal3

 It does get overwhelming doesn't it?

 Girl....Don't be Showing him Stuff.......


----------



## Froreal3

^^^ I haven't been able to help myself. Everything looks and smells so good. On wash day or on my M&S days I like to be like, "Hmmm...what will I use today?"

ETA: I pay for my own stash stuff, so I actually don't care what he has to say. He knows my hair is long (ish) so something must be working.


----------



## Beamodel

Hi ladies

IDareT'sHair
Lita
Froreal3

My Annabelle order shipped... Just in time too bc I'm on vacation starting on Friday and won't return back to work until the 2nd. 

But more so,  I'm leaving for Atlanta on Monday and I didn't want my package just sitting at the doorsteps for a week.


----------



## Froreal3

Beamodel Nice! I can't wait for mine. I think I'll try them next wash day.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel

Hey Ms. Lady!  Hope you're having a great evening.

Froreal3

We will make a dent in our Stashes this year and try to be ready for Mothers Day Sales.


----------



## Froreal3

Yes IDareT'sHair. I did good in time for Blk Friday. I will make a huge dent by May. I want to be down to one product in each category by then.

ETA: I already gave away some HH Espressoself, Caramel Frapp, MYHC Soy Hair Milk, and NG Honey Growth Balm.


----------



## myronnie

Just got my Claudies from my mom's house and darn miss Claudie knows how to package a product cleanly!! So professional. Im obsessed with Claudie and Kizuri!!!! They win on packaging, timeliness, cleanliness, and customer service.


----------



## myronnie

Oh and my Soultanicals tracking number is still invalid..boo


----------



## Beamodel

Froreal3 said:


> Beamodel Nice! I can't wait for mine. I think I'll try them next wash day.



FroReal

What did u order


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair

Yea I know I will be ready come Mother's Day sales.


----------



## Froreal3

Beamodel said:


> FroReal
> 
> What did u order



I ordered the Hair Cream, Leave in and Butter in pumpkin scent Beamodel. I'm excited to try.


----------



## Golden75

myronnie said:


> Oh and my Soultanicals tracking number is still invalid..boo



myronnie - When did you get a ST track#?  Still waiting on mine.  I'm emailing tomorrow to see if we can speed this process up.

My CD is on its way.  

I don't what imma do this wash day.  Gotta see whats open, try to finish something up.


----------



## myronnie

Golden75 I ordered on Nov 28 and she accidentally lumped my orders with the black friday ones. I emailed her and she sent me a tracking number two days ago that still isn't activated..


----------



## Babygrowth

Froreal3 said:


> ETA: I pay for my own stash stuff, so I actually don't care what he has to say. He knows my hair is long (ish) so something must be working.



My SO just said I should stop buying stuff because it doesn't look like its working! He definitely speaks his mind. I had two setbacks last year. So by May, I can tell him this!


----------



## Golden75

myronnie said:


> Golden75 I ordered on Nov 28 and she accidentally lumped my orders with the black friday ones. I emailed her and she sent me a tracking number two days ago that still isn't activated..



myronnie -  oh thats right.  You posted in the other thread i think.  

Sigh... Ya know i just really don't expect things to really take this long


----------



## Angelbean

myronnie said:


> Just got my Claudies from my mom's house and darn miss Claudie knows how to package a product cleanly!! So professional. Im obsessed with Claudie and Kizuri!!!! They win on packaging, timeliness, cleanliness, and customer service.



Hey! I just placed an order with kizuri during the 20% off sale...first time with them..if you don't mind what are your favorites with that vendor?


----------



## Lita

Can't wait to get my Annabelle's..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita

Beamodel BASK whiskey soak is the bizness..Yep.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Beamodel

Lita

Yes, it was nice. I'm glad I have two jars on deck lol.


----------



## divachyk

HV finally shipped!


----------



## myronnie

Angelbean
I love the Cocoa vanilla DC. It's my staple moisturizing Dcer. It gives me lasting moisture. It doesn't have crazy slip but I detangle before washing and I don't value crazy slip very much.
I'm also ibn love with tge Olive Shea butter! Nicely priced and it has good hold, shine, and moisture retention. It smells nice also. Only downside is it starts to smell off after a couple months.


----------



## Angelbean

myronnie said:


> Angelbean
> I love the Cocoa vanilla DC. It's my staple moisturizing Dcer. It gives me lasting moisture. It doesn't have crazy slip but I detangle before washing and I don't value crazy slip very much.
> I'm also ibn love with tge Olive Shea butter! Nicely priced and it has good hold, shine, and moisture retention. It smells nice also. Only downside is it starts to smell off after a couple months.


Thank you for the quick review I did pick up that DC as well as the shea olive butter pumpkin seed butter and castor repair cream I am excited to try it all!!


----------



## 13StepsAhead

Good Morning Divas!

divachyk good to see your HV shipped, hopefully mine will ship soon... I'm dying for some of that vatika frosting and my BF keeps hounding me about his almond Glaze (he's actually worse than me )

Ladies growing out your edges,nape, etc.  what are you using to do so?

While I was away I suffered MAJOR hair loss/thinning on my right side and while it's definitely getting a lot better, I would like to grow my edges back to that same thickness it was in the past... 

My Hair goals for 2014 are full MBL and healthy edges; I would like to be able to do a high bun without looking crazy due to thin edges.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Hey Ms. G! @Golden75

Clawd...let me make it 1 more day. 

I know that time is still going to go fast.

I guess I'm waiting on that durn Duafe Naturals. #hotmess

Also, PALTAS (UK) and Annabelle and I think that's it for me.

CD ships Fast. I got a 23oz bottle of Cleansing Conditioner via HSN

Wonder if I'll like it? 

 I already don't like the Perfumey smell.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Babygrowth

Tell SO to HUSH. 

I actually think I'm having one now.erplexed  

I've been having a lot of shedding _lately_ that has me a little 'concerned'.

I'm doing/using all the right things to combat it.  

I guess I gotta wait it out.  It happens.  

I got to move on and try to deal with it until it stops. 

I can't dwell on it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

13StepsAhead

Hey Lady! 

I think you ought to get some ED JBCO.  Or some Haitian CO for those edges.

You know how HV do.  But it will be all good when it gets there.  

I tore my stash up last night looking for a Jar of VF.  Guess I'm out.  I'm using HQS Coconut & Lime instead.  

Not the same but it works.  I wish I woulda' gotten both a Jar of VF and a Jar of HQS during the Sales.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

These Lurkers and Random Posts keep making me think I'm in the Wrong Thread.......


----------



## Angelbean

13StepsAhead said:


> Good Morning Divas!
> 
> divachyk good to see your HV shipped, hopefully mine will ship soon... I'm dying for some of that vatika frosting and my BF keeps hounding me about his almond Glaze (he's actually worse than me )
> 
> Ladies growing out your edges,nape, etc.  what are you using to do so?
> 
> While I was away I suffered MAJOR hair loss/thinning on my right side and while it's definitely getting a lot better, I would like to grow my edges back to that same thickness it was in the past...
> 
> My Hair goals for 2014 are full MBL and healthy edges; I would like to be able to do a high bun without looking crazy due to thin edges.


Hey! You know my edges thinned out a little due to a few to many tight but laid hunty sew ins lol anyhow I have been spritzing my edges and nape every day with water then applying castor oil and smoothing them down with my butter mix and I put on my scarf...I have seen so much growth and thickness in both areas! Hope this helps and hopefully your hv ships soon!


----------



## 13StepsAhead

IDareT'sHair said:


> 13StepsAhead
> 
> Hey Lady!
> 
> I think you ought to get some ED JBCO.  Or some Haitian CO for those edges.
> 
> You know how HV do.  But it will be all good when it gets there.
> 
> I tore my stash up last night looking for a Jar of VF.  Guess I'm out.  I'm using HQS Coconut & Lime instead.
> 
> Not the same but it works.  I wish I woulda' gotten both a Jar of VF and a Jar of HQS during the Sales.




Hey Miss T! IDareT'sHair

Thanks for the suggestion lady... How do you like that HQS co& Lime? I was thinking about grabbing some of that on her next sale.


----------



## 13StepsAhead

I'm on Amazon now looking at Haitian CO which brand do you suggest IDareT'sHair ?

ETA: I see an Okay brand and a Kreyol Essence


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair - Hey T!  Yea, CD don't play.  I was thinking of trying the cowash, but I think I have enough cleansers/poos to keep me occupied.

I sent ST an email about my order.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

13StepsAhead  Now you know I done had 'both'. 

I prefer OKAY Brand and have purchased it Multiple times. 

The Coconut & _Lime_ (surprisingly _Lime_) doesn't irritate my scalp.  

It is very, very similar to VF (almost identical actually) except for the scent.

I love it.  I'd like to try another scent.  I'm sure they all smell good.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Golden75

Yeah CD Ships fast. I hope I like the Cleanser. I'm sure it's 'decent'.  

She need to ease up tho' on all the floral smells and thangs she started doing.

Other than the BV Smoove, I haven't bought anything from this Line. 

I know che and Brownie like the Monoi stuff and the Hair Milk etc......and you said your Moms likes it.

I have a 24oz BV Smoove Conditioner I need to also pull out for Cowashing.

 ETA: Early on, I had the Lisa Hair Elixir (never repurchased) and some of the Tui stuff I gave to a guy at work.


----------



## 13StepsAhead

Idare'tshair I figured you would have tried both haha.... Ok and I'll def add the coconut & lime to my list for next time. I kept taking it of my cart for my last order, so now I'll get it.


----------



## sexypebbly

Why is my package from the pomade shop been in Brooklyn for three days??????


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Golden75
> 
> Yeah CD Ships fast. I hope I like the Cleanser. I'm sure it's 'decent'.
> 
> She need to ease up tho' on all the floral smells and thangs she started doing.
> 
> Other than the BV Smoove, I haven't bought anything from this Line.
> 
> I know che and Brownie like the Monoi stuff and the Hair Milk etc......and you said your Moms likes it.
> 
> I have a 24oz BV Smoove Conditioner I need to also pull out for Cowashing.
> 
> ETA: Early on, I had the Lisa Hair Elixir (never repurchased) and some of the Tui stuff I gave to a guy at work.


 
IDareT'sHair - Honestly mom likes anything I give her, for free.  But she does love the BV spritzer.  Feels like water on my hair . 

I got the BV Smoove, cause of you and Brownie518, and it sounded good.

Years ago I had some CD products, like 10yrs ago, and yes her scents are Hercules Skrong.  I was going to get the monoi, but $30 for 8oz, and all reviews aren't raves, I couldn't even fathom dropping that cash.

I need to go to Sephora - for mom.  I'm going to try and get her one item and leave .  And I need to go to Lush for me, face stuff.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair

Girl I'm like you but today is my last day at work. I won't be back until the 2nd. 

I'm going to relax my hair either tonight or tomorrow. I'm 12 weeks post now, and I think it's time...

The only thing I'm waiting on is Annabelle's and it should be here by Saturday.


----------



## 13StepsAhead

Beamodel I'm jealous I wish I could have taken the next two weeks off, but I used most of my vaca time during the summer... Soo I'm stuck here until the 30th then I'm taking 4 days off.


----------



## Beamodel

13StepsAhead

As long as you have done down time, I'll take it. 

I need to get my strength together bc come late January the auditors will be here for about three months and I will be on super lock down.


----------



## 13StepsAhead

Beamodel yea you're right.... I always try to take the last week going into the new year off, so I can start the new work year off with a clear mind.


----------



## DoDo

I finally headed on over to the hairitage hydrations thread to look at the gate...

I had an issue with her refunding me when my product never got to me. I skipped opening a paypal dispute and filed a claim with my bank immediately. The claim was processed almost immediately. I just wanted to post this in case people didn't know they have the option to skip the paypal process and go straight to their bank to file a claim when refused a refund.


----------



## Saludable84

Is there a challenge open for the new year?

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Beamodel

Lita
IDareT'sHair

The coco bean whip isn't working for my hair or my DS hair. It might be too much Cocoa butter in it for us :-(

I'm gonna either sell it or give if away...


----------



## divachyk

13StepsAhead, my Dh loves anything that smells good. He has no reservations about using my products or hand me downs. I ordered some body stuff from HV and told him he could have it if I don't like it. Why is he mailbox stalking trying to see if it has come. I ordered so long ago that I don't even remember what the body stuff was now. Think it's a body butter.


----------



## 13StepsAhead

Lol divachyk these men are worse than us sometimes.... MY BF will get mad if I use his products that *I *bought and gave him.


----------



## divachyk

13StepsAhead said:


> Lol divachyk these men are worse than us sometimes.... MY BF will get mad if I use his products that I bought and gave him.



13StepsAhead, mine be complaining I give him all the rejects and keep the good ones to myself.


----------



## Froreal3

Hi gals. Lmao @ dudes going hard for the stash. Dh probably would be like that if he had hair.  

Anyway, I'm about to oil my scalp with the Keravada Fenugreek in Buttercream.   Think I will moisturize with Oyin Hair Dew with a little Buttery Soy on the ends.

Sent from my Snow White Frost Galaxy S4


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Beamodel

Hey Girlie! I'm still waiting on Annabelle too.  

I only got that x1 thing (Hair Tonic).

Other than that, Hairitage and that durn Duafe. 

 And right about now, neither of those look promising.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair

I am baffled about Duafe. You still didn't get ur stuff. 

I'm about to prep my hair for my relaxer. Don't feel like doing it but it has to be done. 12 wks post


----------



## divachyk

I soaked with KV fenugreek last night. About to co-cleanse, condition, air dry. Thinking HV all the way. We shall see.

Froreal3, my hubs has a very low hair cut. He's hoping to see some magic growth on his thinning/baldinging crown.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel said:


> I am baffled about Duafe. You still didn't get ur stuff.
> 
> *I'm about to prep my hair for my relaxer. Don't feel like doing it but it has to be done. 12 wks post*


 
Beamodel

 You're doing it tomorrow right?  What will you do to "Prep"?

 Nah...still no durn Duafe.  And I ordered on 11/19erplexed....


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair

I was gonna do it tomorrow but I'm gonna do it right now. I just based my scalp. 

That is so sad abt Duafe. I've never ordered from them but thought about it though. 

So did u use/like the happy nappy DC yet?


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair

I think that DC (happy nappy) is better as a butter for your ends. It's just pure butter and oils. I gave it to my son and I seal his Scurl in with it. 

It leaves his hair soft.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel said:


> *I was gonna do it tomorrow but I'm gonna do it right now. I just based my scalp.
> *
> That is so sad abt Duafe. I've never ordered from them but thought about it though.
> 
> *So did u use/like the happy nappy DC yet?*



What Are Going to DC'ing with? erplexed 

No, I still haven't used Happy/Nappy



Beamodel said:


> *I think that DC (happy nappy) is better as a butter for your ends. It's just pure butter and oils.* I gave it to my son and I seal his Scurl in with it.
> 
> It leaves his hair soft.


 
 Good to know about the Butter & Oils.


----------



## Brownie518

Hey ladies! What's goin on? I miss anything good?


----------



## Brownie518

I'm fighting with a terrible cold right and the decongestants are drying me out. That always makes my skin and hair get dry so quickly. Yesterday, I was looking for my Shi Naturals Buttercream but didn't see it so I opened Happy Nappy Vanilla Butter. It's very similar, just a bit heavier. I covered my hair with it and wrapped it and it's so soft and moisturized. Feels really good. I think it says its a DC, which I didn't see til a day later...anyway, I like it so far.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518

Hey Girl.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair

I pulled out an 8oz IPN Tealightful. Did a nice scalp massage to keep it from getting any drier. What you doin?


----------



## Brownie518

My Hairveda finally shipped. So, that's it for my orders. Until January, that is.....


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *I pulled out an 8oz IPN Tealightful.* Did a nice scalp massage to keep it from getting any drier. *What you doin?*



@Brownie518

I'm so glad you swapped me one of these I can't wait to use it.

I have a Root Food too (which I love). I better get to those soon.

Still haven't found a 'suitable' replacement for either of those items.

Girl, Chillin'

I misplaced a box of Viviscal. I've been looking for it 2 days.  

I might as well stop thinking about it, maybe it will turn up.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *My Hairveda finally shipped. So, that's it for my orders. Until January, that is.....*


 
Brownie518

 I don't know why I thought you got some Annabelle's?  

 I guess you didn't.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> I'm fighting with a terrible cold right and the decongestants are drying me out. That always makes my skin and hair get dry so quickly. Yesterday, I was looking for my Shi Naturals Buttercream but didn't see it *so I opened Happy Nappy Vanilla Butter. It's very similar, just a bit heavier. I covered my hair with it and wrapped it and it's so soft and moisturized. Feels really good. I think it says its a DC, which I didn't see til a day later...anyway, I like it so far.*



@Brownie518

I didn't see this one listed in HNH?  Probably overlooked it.

 Not sure if I'll get anything "if" they had a Sale. Not pressed for the Caramel Brulee. 

And ya'll got me thinking about not re-upping on the Pink Hibiscus.

And you know I ain't foolin' with that Sweet Tea Oil.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair

No, there is nothing I've found that can match that Tealightful Shine. 

I didn't get any Annabelle's..or anything else. I'm slackin' as a PJ lately!! Don't worry, though. Come January, I plan to get bizzy!!!   I'll really need to reup by then.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> I didn't see this one listed in HNH?  Probably overlooked it.
> 
> Not sure if I'll get anything "if" they had a Sale. Not pressed for the Caramel Brulee.
> 
> And ya'll got me thinking about not re-upping on the Pink Hibiscus.
> 
> *And you know I ain't foolin' with that Sweet Tea Oil*.


@IDareT'sHair

You know, I could use it as a light sealer on dry hair but I'm scared now. erplexed I don't know what happened but that was a close call for me. 

I'd get more of that Vanilla Butter  I got the 8oz but I think I'll use it at least once a week as a prepoo or something to help fight winter dryness.


----------



## Brownie518

Oh, I won't be getting more Pink Hibiscus. I have enough oils...


----------



## Brownie518

I'm about to do a mini Shedding challenge. I usually have issues in the winter but I'm hoping to find a way to really keep it at a minimum.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *I'm slackin' as a PJ lately!! Don't worry, though. Come January, I plan to get bizzy!!!*  I'll really need to reup by then.


 
Brownie518

 You know you _Really_ Need to STOP PLAYIN' 

 You know You To' Up some Black Friday.

 Oh...And Girl....I ain't worried.  You tears up January - December.


----------



## Golden75

My CD is still out for delivery   UPS is swamped!  Last night he came at 8:40, guess he gonna roll thru at 10pm tonight. I wanted to use the split end sealer tonight before I bun for tomorrow, but I don't know if I can wait much longer to start getting ready for bed.

I used TPS Rosemary in the vanilla - very lightly, and I don't smell anything, so very pleased.  I do have in KBBHJ, and in Lavendar vanilla - smells good, but very overpowering.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *I'm about to do a mini Shedding challenge. I usually have issues in the winter but I'm hoping to find a way to really keep it at a minimum.*



Brownie518

....You know I'm dealin'  

 Keep me posted if you come up with something good.

 I have a Jar of AE on the way. (should have been here by now)

 Lemme go look & see where that is.........


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75 said:


> *I do have in KBBHJ, and in Lavendar vanilla - smells good, but very overpowering.*



@Golden75

What in the Debil is KKKbdbfmdf,df,m.sadfm.sdm.f

I don't even know what that is. KBB something?

 Yeah, I learned the key to TPS Pomades is to keep it ultra-light.


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair - KBB Heavenly Jojoba


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75 said:


> *- KBB Heavenly Jojoba *




Golden75

 Gurl..I figured it out...but it gave me a Headache. 

 One of them PJ Brain Teasers.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> You know you _Really_ Need to STOP PLAYIN'
> 
> You know You To' Up some Black Friday.
> 
> Oh...And Girl....I ain't worried.  You tears up January - December.



 No, I actually didn't get a lot on BF. I got Claudie's, Hairveda, SSI, and that b.a.s.k. I think I got  3 things from each one. That's all...

I went thru my inventory and made a list of what I will need. I'm using up stuff pretty quick lately


----------



## Golden75

UPS need to come on!  I am tired!!!


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair

Finished the process. I used ORS relaxer (I love that one, no burns or anything) 

Currently DC'n with Sitrinillah then I will follow up with YAM


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *Oh, I won't be getting more Pink Hibiscus. I have enough oils...*


 
Brownie518

 Lawd...

 No You Didn't Break it All the way Down to a simple Oil

 *scratches it off my list*


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> ....You know I'm dealin'
> 
> Keep me posted if you come up with something good.
> 
> I have a Jar of AE on the way. (should have been here by now)
> 
> Lemme go look & see where that is.........


IDareT'sHair

I'm working on a reg for it. I'll let you know this weekend what I will be doing.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> Lawd...
> 
> No You Didn't Break it All the way Down to a simple Oil
> 
> *scratches it off my list*



..I'm jus sayin'.....


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Beamodel

Nice! Good DC'ing Combo. I'm still trying to get mine done tomorrow. 

 Glad ORS gives you perfect results.

Not sure what I'll use to Rx afterwards.

I'll use 5n1 for my Mid-Step and then Steam with maybe AE Garlic and then something????


----------



## Brownie518

Golden75

G, let me know how that Split End Sealer is, please. I've been debating on trying that one for a while. I love the Monoi shampoo, conditioner, and Anti Breakage spray. The mask did NOTHING for me, though. I wanted to try the Sealer and the Sacred Oil..


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *..I'm jus sayin'.....*


 
Brownie518

 Definitely leaving them behind in 2013.  The one thing I tried, wasn't impressive (at all). 

 And I don't have High Hopes for the Hibiscus. (Glad those are the only things I have by them).


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair said:


> Brownie518  Lawd...  No You Didn't Break it All the way Down to a simple Oil  *scratches it off my list*



Lol Brownie518 &IDareT'sHair

That's what it pretty much is. I am to just use it that way. As a sealer. I still like it but it will be a long time before I have to repurchase it. 

My son hair loves it as a sealer too.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Beamodel  Nice! Good DC'ing Combo. I'm still trying to get mine done tomorrow.  Glad ORS gives you perfect results.  Not sure what I'll use to Rx afterwards.  I'll use 5n1 for my Mid-Step and then Steam with maybe AE Garlic and then something????



IDareT'sHair
My used mill Creek Biotin my mid step.  That is my go to protein conditioner.


----------



## Brownie518

I haven't yet tried it as a sealer. I keep forgetting to use it.


----------



## Beamodel

Brownie518

Even as a sealer, ONLY use a teeny tiny amount. That $hit is heavy


----------



## Brownie518

Beamodel said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> Even as a sealer, ONLY use a teeny tiny amount. That $hit is heavy



 Yes, it is. VERY HEAVY


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel

I like Mill Creek Biotin.  I use to use that.  And also the Keratin one. 

Never tried it as a Mid-Step.  Only as a Cowash.

Dang that Hibiscus!  

Brownie518 Beamodel  and it smells so good.  I do like the way it smells.

Imma just turn it into a skrait Butter and not even try to DC with it. Period.


----------



## Beamodel

I think that's a good idea to use happy nappy as a butter. It works best that way. No oily ends at all


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel

That's just what Imma do with that one.erplexed

Thanks Girl.


----------



## Brownie518

I was just catching up in that HH thread...I thought that was dying down but I guess not 

I pulled out that Caramel Frapp, by the way. Love it!!


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Hey divas did I miss Happy Nappy's sale?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I should do another CM Order using: TRENDS20 for that 20%.  It expires 12/31


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl

Hey Lady!

Naw....you ain't missed nothing.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Ok . I received my perfect blends order today but it was damaged and one conditioner was missing. They already shipped my replacement. A+ customer service.


----------



## Beamodel

Brownie518

Yea that HH thread keeps getting worse and worse... Someone reporting bck the comments made on the forums etc. 

Devon spazzing out fo real!


----------



## Beamodel

Brownie518

I also pulled out caramel frap to seal with. But Claud I love that carrot cake though.


----------



## Lita

Happy Nappy..I'm going to stick with the coffee caramel brûlée butter....Getting good results with this...Will order more..Only during a sale...IDareT'sHair

*The rest,will use up..Going to take a while with the hibiscus..lol..Beamodel Yes,the sh** is heavy..lol..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Brownie518

Beamodel said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> Yea that HH thread keeps getting worse and worse... Someone reporting bck the comments made on the forums etc.
> 
> Devon spazzing out fo real!


Beamodel

Yeah,  
She has yet to start on the BF orders...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Lita

Yeah, it's 'decent' no complaints at all with performance just the price. 

With Shipping & a Sale those x2 Jars it was $26.00. SMH.

I could have gotten more CC's which is my 'new star' of the Season.


----------



## Beamodel

Brownie518 said:


> Beamodel  Yeah,  She has yet to start on the BF orders...



I don't get what's taking her so long. It never was this long.... I don't get it. Oh well


----------



## Brownie518

Beamodel said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> I also pulled out caramel frap to seal with. But Claud I love that *carrot cake* though.



Carrot cake for life!!!  I can use that all day, any way, and every way  I don't know what made me do it, but I'm glad I have about 3 bottles and 2 jars.


----------



## Brownie518

Lita

That Coffee caramel brulee - is that a moisturizer? How are you using it?


----------



## Lita

Beamodel said:


> Lita
> IDareT'sHair
> 
> The coco bean whip isn't working for my hair or my DS hair. It might be too much Cocoa butter in it for us :-(
> 
> I'm gonna either sell it or give if away...



Beamodel Oh,nooo..Sorry the hear that..Maybe you can use it as a skin moisturizer,after your baths...

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518 @Beamodel

I hate that I placed an order. That wasn't even on my list (since I have so much already). erplexed 

That's also $ that could have also went some where else.

Hopefully, I'll get my stuff soon. 

I got x1 Liquid Cake Batter and x2 Big City Punch.

I asked her to invoice me for some C. Frappe. 

 With everything going on, she probably won't remember.


----------



## Lita

Brownie518 said:


> Lita
> 
> That Coffee caramel brulee - is that a moisturizer? How are you using it?



Brownie518 Hi! I'm using it to seal with on damp/wet hair.....On dry hair,I use it to detangle..It removes snags on dry hair..Go figure.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Brownie518

I have two of the Punch and 3 Cake Batters. I think that Frappe will last a long time. You don't need much of it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

That Coffee Caramel Brulee reminds me a lot of HH's Black Coffee (when she had that).

IMO.


----------



## Lita

IDareT'sHair That cake batter & big city punch is something else....Its sad how things are going,HH...

*Big City punch became my new spray staple..Oh,well.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Brownie518

I'd like to try Happy Nappy's Knot Going Bananas. I'm sure I'll get another Vanilla Butter at some point so I'll try it then.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> That Coffee Caramel Brulee reminds me a lot of HH's Black Coffee (when she had that).
> 
> IMO.


IDareT'sHair

Ahh, okay...



Lita said:


> @IDareT'sHair That cake batter & big city punch is something else....Its sad how things are going,HH...
> 
> *Big City punch became my new spray staple..Oh,well.
> 
> Happy Hair Growing!


Lita

I know, they are both so good!! I can't even beweave all that mess..


----------



## Beamodel

Brownie518 said:


> Carrot cake for life!!!  I can use that all day, any way, and every way  I don't know what made me do it, but I'm glad I have about 3 bottles and 2 jars.



Brownie518

Lol I know right. I love carrot cake. SERIOUSLY.... It's my best butter. I have one I'm using and a back up but girl it takes me forever to use up stuff like oils/butters.


----------



## Beamodel

Lita said:


> Beamodel Oh,nooo..Sorry the hear that..Maybe you can use it as a skin moisturizer,after your baths...  Happy Hair Growing!



Lita

Thanks, I never thought about using it that way.


----------



## Brownie518

I'm tearing thru my Carrot Cake! I guess I need to slow my roll, huh???


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518 @Beamodel  I hate that I placed an order. That wasn't even on my list (since I have so much already). erplexed  That's also $ that could have also went some where else.  Hopefully, I'll get my stuff soon.  I got x1 Liquid Cake Batter and x2 Big City Punch.  I asked her to invoice me for some C. Frappe.  With everything going on, she probably won't remember.



IDareT'sHair 

With all the cancellations going on she might invoice you to get more funds. I just feel aweful about how it all went down.


----------



## Lita

Beamodel Brownie518 Yes,the carrot worked really well on my ends & as a skin moisturizer...Love the scent too.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Beamodel

Brownie518 said:


> I'm tearing thru my Carrot Cake! I guess I need to slow my roll, huh???



Lol, it's that good though so tearing through it is understandable


----------



## Beamodel

Lita

Yea the scent is intoxicating. My hair normally hates mango butter but carrot cake works perfectly for me


----------



## Lita

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Lita
> 
> Yeah, it's 'decent' no complaints at all with performance just the price.
> 
> With Shipping & a Sale those x2 Jars it was $26.00. SMH.
> 
> I could have gotten more CC's which is my 'new star' of the Season.



IDareT'sHair CC's got some good products..CS too.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Beamodel

That's what I keep thinking. 

Maybe when she gets to mine, she will remember or see my email to add Caramel Frapp.

@Lita

I hope I get to try Big City Punch. I got that because of your Reviews.

@Brownie518

Can't wait to pull out my Carrot Cake I only have x1 tho'.


 So.....Do Ya'll think she's having that 26% on the 26th (after all this tomfoolery?) 

If she does, my stuff better be on the way.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Lita said:


> *CC's got some good products..CS too.*
> 
> Happy Hair Growing!


 
Lita

 Yes, they do.  I am very, very pleased with my Order.


----------



## Lita

IDareT'sHair Keep us posted with HH big city punch reviews..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair

She said she was bc she didn't want to go back on her word :-/


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Lita said:


> *Keep us posted with HH big city punch reviews..*
> 
> Happy Hair Growing!



Lita

 I sure will.  Once I finally get it.



Beamodel said:


> *She said she was bc she didn't want to go back on her word :-/*


 
Beamodel

 Yeah, I just read her site is closed until 12/26.  So, maybe she will be catching up & cancelling.


----------



## Brownie518

In the thread, someone posted a shot of her comments and she said she'd be back with the after Christmas sale info....


----------



## Brownie518

Did ya'll see... HAIR TRIGGER SALE

Save 20% On Any Purchase of $25 or More!!!

Use Coupon Code:  REDHOT20

OR

FREE USA SHIPPING On Any Purchase of $50 or More!!!

Use Coupon Code:  FREESHIP50


SALE ENDS SATURDAY, DECEMBER 21ST, 2013 11:59 PM


----------



## Beamodel

I'm excited and hopeful on my Annabelle Blueberry DC. Other than her, I don't plan on trying a new line for a little while. 

My order will be here tomorrow or Saturday. Just in time for my trip. 

Brownie518

Thanks for posting hair trigger. I never used their oil bc I was skeptical weather it grew your hair or not.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518

And did you see HTN's "Flash Sale" tomorrow only for 15% starting 12 a.m. EST 12/20 and ending 12 p.m.?

I really thought about getting some Amino DC'er


----------



## robot.

My order came, right as I ran out of shampoo.  Also got a sample of their marshmallow cream and used it to twist up my hair tonight. I hope my twist out comes out cute tomorrow. Their exotic herbal pomade sounds nice too. I want something for some shine.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel

Sorry the Cocoa Bean Hair Whip didn't work for you or your Baby. 

You should list it.  I'm sure it would get snapped up quickly.

I still haven't tried it yet.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

robot.

Sounds like your stuff got there in the Nick of Time!

I still want the Berry Frosting and the Blueberry Cowash.

I like the Exotic Pomade.  (very nice).


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair

Thanks girl. 

Omg my hair is incredibly smoothie silk. This relaxer took very well. The mill creek, Sitrinillah & yam did my hair RIGHT. 

I just added kn henna oil, added PBN Muru as my leave in and sealed with carrot cake and a smidge of caramel frap. 

Had is air drying now.


----------



## robot.

IDareT'sHair said:


> robot.
> 
> Sounds like your stuff got there in the Nick of Time!
> 
> I still want the Berry Frosting and the Blueberry Cowash.
> 
> I like the Exotic Pomade.  (very nice).



Is the frosting the new item? It does look yummy!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel said:


> *Thanks girl.
> 
> Omg my hair is incredibly smoothie silk. This relaxer took very well. The mill creek, Sitrinillah & yam did my hair RIGHT.
> 
> I just added kn henna oil, added PBN Muru as my leave in and sealed with carrot cake and a smidge of caramel frap.
> 
> Had is air drying now.*



Beamodel

 I wish you were here to Slap mine in for me right quick.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@robot.

Yeah, the Juicy Berry Frosting (or something like that). 

The Blueberry Cowash is new and getting really good reviews.

I did buy the Riche DC'er (but haven't tried it yet). It is also getting pretty good reviews.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair said:


> Beamodel  I wish you were here to Slap mine in for me right quick.



IDareT'sHair

I sure would have too. I've been self relaxing my hair for over 10 years now.


----------



## Golden75

Brownie518 said:


> @Golden75
> 
> G, let me know how that Split End Sealer is, please. I've been debating on trying that one for a while. I love the Monoi shampoo, conditioner, and Anti Breakage spray. The mask did NOTHING for me, though. I wanted to try the Sealer and the Sacred Oil..


 
@Brownie518 - Will do. I was going to get the spray and sacred oil too.

I am glad none of this stuff has that skrong scent.


----------



## Froreal3

divachyk said:


> I soaked with KV fenugreek last night. About to co-cleanse, condition, air dry. Thinking HV all the way. We shall see.
> 
> Froreal3, *my hubs has a very low hair cut. He's hoping to see some magic growth on his thinning/baldinging crown.*




Girl, same with mine. He was using up my NJoy oil! smh


----------



## Froreal3

Brownie518 said:


> I'm fighting with a terrible cold right and the decongestants are drying me out. That always makes my skin and hair get dry so quickly. Yesterday, I was looking for my Shi Naturals Buttercream but didn't see it so I opened Happy Nappy Vanilla Butter. It's very similar, just a bit heavier. I covered my hair with it and wrapped it and it's so soft and moisturized. Feels really good. I think it says its a DC, which I didn't see til a day later...anyway, I like it so far.





IDareT'sHair said:


> Brownie518
> 
> Lawd...
> 
> No You Didn't Break it All the way Down to a simple Oil
> 
> *scratches it off my list*





Beamodel said:


> Lol Brownie518 &IDareT'sHair
> 
> That's what it pretty much is. I am to just use it that way. As a sealer. I still like it but it will be a long time before I have to repurchase it.
> 
> My son hair loves it as a sealer too.




Thanks for this ladies. I was thinking of trying some when I get off my no buy. (Yes I was already making carts for the Spring).   Now I can take this off my to try list. I already have lovely butters.


----------



## Babygrowth

IDareT'sHair said:


> Babygrowth
> 
> Tell SO to HUSH.
> 
> I actually think I'm having one now.erplexed
> 
> I've been having a lot of shedding lately that has me a little 'concerned'.
> 
> I'm doing/using all the right things to combat it.
> 
> I guess I gotta wait it out.  It happens.
> 
> I got to move on and try to deal with it until it stops.
> 
> I can't dwell on it.



I know right.  I told him to focus on his receding hair line and leave me alone. Lol! Setbacks suck. I hope you figure it out and stop it.


----------



## Babygrowth

GM ladies! I have alot of shopping to do this wknd. Christmas and hair stuff. I keep changing my mind about what I want to buy because I'm getting a sew in in January and don't want my stuff to just sit. Oh well. I'm definitely getting CC's. Idk if I can use my stash on my weave  maybe?


----------



## chebaby

i feel like haulin'. dont know what to get though. i would get curl mart but most of the stuff from curl mart i can get locally.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Babygrowth said:


> I know right. I told him to focus on his receding hair line and leave me alone. *Lol! Setbacks suck. I hope you figure it out and stop it.*



@Babygrowth

Yeah, don't he know we stress over this kind of stuff? 

I'm still 'Salty' with him letting the TSA take your Claudie's Iman Butter.....



Babygrowth said:


> *I'm definitely getting CC's.* Idk if I can use my stash on my weave  maybe?



@Babygrowth

I should have invested more in this (and cut some other stuff out). 

I had pulled out the 1 thing I got from them this summer (Hibiscus Leave-In) to try before BF and was really liking it (a lot). 

I knew I should have ordered more.  

And BF they had 40%

@Froreal3

Girl, I'm ticked about that HNH. You're right, we have some lovely Butters & Hair Cremes. 

I don't need that.


----------



## 13StepsAhead

Mernin Divas! TGIF and I'm ready for the weekend to begin I'm finally going christmas shopping (I'm so late with it this year  )


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

What you getting?

13StepsAhead

They keep saying since Thanksgiving came late it cut down on the amount of Shopping Days.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> What you getting?
> 
> @13StepsAhead
> 
> They keep saying since Thanksgiving came late it cut down on the amount of Shopping Days.


 chile i dont know.
i still want my rehab. i have enough leave in right now cause thats what ive been addicted too lately. i got my kbb sa, cr milk(both new and old), soul tanicals something or another and KBN leave in.

and i pulled them all out for easy use. but ive only been reaching for the cr.
i want some ayurvedic powders specifically amla but my last two amlas were so darn hard i couldt use them i could use some hibiscus too.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@chebaby

Powders are always fun for some. Hopefully, you'll come join us in the Coffee/Tea Challenge in 2014.

You can always get your Naturalista Juicy. I still want you to open & try that OBIA Burdock Crème.


----------



## Babygrowth

IDareT'sHair girl yes! That was some good stuff. Perfect consistency. I shoulda got both of them. Everything at CC's looks good and has great ingredients. I wish I could have bought some on black friday.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Powders are always fun for some. Hopefully, you'll come join us in the Coffee/Tea Challenge in 2014.
> 
> You can always get your Naturalista Juicy. I still want you to open & try that OBIA Burdock Crème.


 im catching up on the HH thread. i dont know how far back to go but i can tell some stuff jumped off. this is gonna get me through the work day

i will join the coffe/tea challenge. i still have a tiny bit of jar of joe left i will use. if this HH thread turns my stomach then i will order coffee butter from a supplier. 

i think ill just get powders and rehab. i dont know what else to get.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

I see now, while I'm off next week, I will have to "Catch" you in the Early a.m.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

Go back to Black Friday! (in that thread) that's when errthang "Hit the Fan"....


----------



## Beamodel

Good morning ladies. 

I ended up ordering PBN BOGO. I'm done for real for a while. 

Muru Muru
Cupuacu Butter


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> I see now, while I'm off next week, I will have to "Catch" you in the Early a.m.


 


IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Go back to Black Friday! (in that thread) that's when errthang "Hit the Fan"....


 ill be on at night too. my sleeping pattern is thrown WAY off right now, still getting use to everything you know i love my sleep lol.

chile i started reading at 12-15 and people talking about broken conditionererplexed i gotta go back further because i dont even know what the hell broken conditioner means oh and dirty finger nails im so lost lol.


----------



## chebaby

did curl junkie raise her prices or is it just me? her liters look like the prices went up.


----------



## sexypebbly

I'm gonna use my happy nappy conditioner on the weekend and see if I like it. Besides Lita is everyone else who used it relaxed?


----------



## Golden75

chebaby said:


> did curl junkie raise her prices or is it just me? her liters look like the prices went up.


 
chebaby - I was wondering the same, but wasn't sure since I've never purchased a liter, but planned too.  I didn't think they were $65 before


----------



## chebaby

Golden75 said:


> @chebaby - I was wondering the same, but wasn't sure since I've never purchased a liter, but planned too. I didn't think they were $65 before


 i think the were $60 and her daily fix was $49. erplexed now its higher.


----------



## chebaby

does anyone still use kyras products? im on her site now taking a look see


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Hey Girl chebaby


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> Hey Girl @chebaby


hey lady


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

I can't beweave you still on?

Lemme settle down so we can talk.  You Buy anything yet?
'


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> I can't beweave you still on?
> 
> Lemme settle down so we can talk. You Buy anything yet?
> '


 not yet. im still reading that ratchet thread its a mess.

im about to make a run but ill be back on tonight.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Hey divas.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl

Hi Swirl-Curl  What's Up Ms. Curly?

Speaking of Curly.....Curly Kinks is having 20% (no Code needed) until 12/22


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair Not much. I have to leave soon to attend my sons' orchestra concert.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl

Afroveda Free Shipping No Minimum Purchase Required.


----------



## 13StepsAhead

got n email from HV and got excited until I noticed it said my order was completed  and it was not a shipping notice.... I'm gonna need them to not play with my emotions


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair said:


> curlyhersheygirl
> 
> Afroveda Free Shipping No Minimum Purchase Required.



IDareT'sHair - Thoughts of purchasing went thru my head when I saw this.  I quickly pushed them out.

ST sent me a track#.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair When is the happy nappy sale and what is the percentage?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl

I heard 35% and she told Lita 50% She told Lita Christmas She told me New Years so who knows Girl???? 

What are you thinking about getting?

Golden75

Girl, I was tempted to get some Ashlii Amala.  I pulled myself back from that Cliff....


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair I want to try the hibiscus DC that Lita was raving about.


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair - We done good!  Let's see how long this lasts 

Need to figure out my wash day.  Hoping I can finish up something.


----------



## 13StepsAhead

I forgot all about Afroveda..... I loved the cocolatte


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *I want to try the hibiscus DC that Lita **was raving about*.



@curlyhersheygirl

Yeah, You got to. The "Relaxed" Heads said it was nothing but Butta's & Oils and way too Heavy.

I was actually thinking about using mine as a Butter. Instead of a DC'er.



Golden75 said:


> *- We done good! Let's see how long this lasts
> 
> Need to figure out my wash day. Hoping I can finish up something.*



@Golden75 

Knee-Grow we ain't done no good. I just told you 10 minutes ago.

We'll 'be' good if we make it until the 22nd.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

13StepsAhead said:


> *I forgot all about Afroveda..... I loved the cocolatte *


 
13StepsAhead

 Free Shipping Girl....oke:oke:.......


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair

*Knee-Grow we ain't done no good. I just told you 10 minutes* ago.

We'll 'be' good if we make it until the 22nd.[/QUOTE]

   Hey, thats good for me.  I can make it till the 22nd.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75

I hope we both make it until the 22nd......

I could really see myself getting:

Shea Amala
Moringa & Gingseng
Ashlii Amala

Or just x2 Ashlii's


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair said:


> Golden75
> 
> I hope we both make it until the 22nd......
> 
> I could really see myself getting:
> 
> Shea Amala
> Moringa & Gingseng
> Ashlii Amala
> 
> Or just x2 Ashlii's



IDareT'sHair - Doesn't she usually have a % off and free shipping?  I mean that would be enticing.  I have a Veda Girl membership.  It was free.  Don't know what it gets me though.  Let me


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75

She had one of those in the early Fall. 

A % off & Free Shipping.


----------



## chebaby

Chello ladies, I didn't buy anything yet but I think I'm going to go to the bss tomorrow. They have brown butter beauty or whatever it's called so I may try that.


----------



## Beamodel

chebaby said:


> Chello ladies, I didn't buy anything yet but I think I'm going to go to the bss tomorrow. They have brown butter beauty or whatever it's called so I may try that.



chebaby

You are so lucky to get stuff like that on the ground. I wish....


----------



## Brownie518

Hey, ya'll

Beamodel - for your Fenugreek tea, do you just brew it alone and use it for rinses??


----------



## Beamodel

Brownie518

Yes, I brew it by itself. Only one time u brewed it with marshmallow root but I prefer to do each one by itself instead of blending them.


----------



## Golden75

Well chebaby reminded me i needed to check my Kyras.  I knew i had a few things but didn't it it was this many few.  Need to toss coconut cream li, hemp condish, pomade (i think) and already tossed mango moisture cream.  Silky shea, mango butter, and curl cream are ok.


----------



## Brownie518

13StepsAhead said:


> got n email from HV and got excited until I noticed it said my order was completed  and it was not a shipping notice.... I'm gonna need them to not play with my emotions



They got me like that, too  I got my ship notice this afternoon, finally.


----------



## chebaby

I may get some kyras. Maybe.


----------



## Lita

Is anyone getting AfroVeda?

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Lita

Hey Girl! 

Thinking about it. I would like to make a few more 'random' Purchases before the end of 2013.  

Not sure what I'd get? I misplaced a box of Viviscal and it's worrying me. Can't remember what I did with it.

I may make a Vitacost Cart or something and get some AO or Millcreek. @Beamodel got me wanting a few bottles of those (for some skrange reason)

My Alter Ego Garlic came today. 

Finally got some Nebulous Shipping # from Duafe. Not sure if it has 'truly' shipped? *man whatever*


----------



## Lita

IDareT'sHair I hope you get Daufe soon..I can't with these vendors..Can't.

*I wanted to get more AV..Shipping time.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita

IDareT'sHair I want some more HNH coffee caramel butter..Doing my hair right.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Lita said:


> *I want some more HNH coffee caramel butter..Doing my hair right*.
> 
> Happy Hair Growing!


 
Lita

 Girl...Did we ever find out if the Sale is a 50% Christmas Sale or a 35% New Year Sale?

curlyhersheygirl wanna know.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Lita

I made a Vitacost Cart probably won't get it.  

Wonder when I'll get a Ship Notice from HH?


----------



## Lita

IDareT'sHair Good luck with HH shipping..

Last I heard HNH 50% we shall see..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Lita

When HNH gone have this Sale Girl?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Lita said:


> *Good luck with HH shipping..*
> 
> *Last I heard HNH 50% we shall see..*
> 
> Happy Hair Growing!



@Lita

Girl.....Don't know what to say???

@curlyhersheygirl FYI (2nd bolded)


----------



## 4mia

Anyone have the link to the happy nappy site?


----------



## robot.

The marshmallow cream is nice! I got great definition on stretched hair and my twistout is super soft and shiny. I wish the scent was a little sexier and less sweet but that's alright. It's supposed to rain Sunday so we'll see if my hair shrinks up any since the base is aloe vera. I used a good heat protectant and Qhemet's MTCG is supposed to help keep hair stretched so I hope it works.


----------



## robot.

Someone please mention me for the sale. That coffee caramel butter sounds delicious. Looking at the meet up pack too so I can get a bunch of small hair and body items for Christmas presents.


----------



## Babygrowth

Hey y'all!  So I bought EnExitStageLeft's CJ smoothing lotion lot ans a Darcy's cocoa bean whip off the swap. I wish CC's would have another small sale but they're next on my list and PBN. That will probably be it until I buy my weave and maybe products for it. I'm still getting SD but I think she won't open back up until January.


----------



## Golden75

robot. -  who's marshmellow cream?


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Morning divas I just purchased 2 16oz amla & nettle DC's from Ynobe shop for $23.88. She's having a flash sale 40% off and free domestic shipping.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl 

I got x1 16oz Amala & Nettle (w/Soy) for $11 & some change.  *good deal*

I wanted to get x2 but I'm trying to stop that.  And I already an 8oz Jar w/o.

Golden75 

Ro is talmbout SSI's Marshmallow Crème

robot. 

We will mention you when we find out about Happy Nappy Hair's Sale (for sure)

Babygrowth 

Nice Purchases.  I can't wait to try my DB Cocoa Bean Hair Whip. Hope I like it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> Morning divas I just purchased 2 16oz amla & nettle DC's from Ynobe shop for $23.88. *She's having a flash sale 40% off and free domestic shipping.*


 
 Discount Code = FLSH13


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Well, I made my 1st 'random' Year End Purchase with Ynobe Shop.

I'll make a couple more "randoms" before we say Good bye to 2013.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair Ynobe was a random purchase for me as well. I couldn't resist 40% and free shipping.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl

 I still have an Ynobe Silky Shea and I think the Hibiscus Leave-In (or something like that) and that 8oz Amala & Nettle.

I'll only reup from her when it's Sales like these and probably only the Amala & Nettle DC'er.

The Moringa & Green Tea DC'er was 'nice', but out of the 2, I liked this one better.


----------



## Babygrowth

IDareT'sHair

I hope I like it too!

Just hit paynah on ynobe. They were on my list a long time ago so with that sale I'm good until January.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Babygrowth

What you end up gettin'? 

40% and FREE SHIP was a definite winner and the products are decent.

I'm over here reading through this Oil(s) Thread, tryna' get these names offa' here to set up the 2014 Challenge....


----------



## Babygrowth

IDareT'sHair said:


> Babygrowth
> 
> What you end up gettin'?
> 
> 40% and FREE SHIP was a definite winner and the products are decent.
> 
> I'm over here reading through this Oil(s) Thread, tryna' get these names offa' here to set up the 2014 Challenge....



Girl thats gon take you all day! Lol! 

I got the pumpkin leave in, hibiscus leave in, Body butter, and amla dc w/soy.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Babygrowth said:


> *Girl thats gon take you all day! Lol!
> 
> I got the pumpkin leave in, hibiscus leave in, Body butter, and amla dc w/soy*.


 
Babygrowth

 I'll do the Coffee, Tea one another day. 

 It has taken a minute. *longer than I wanted to spend on it*

 I bet that Pumpkin is good.  Her stuff is actually very nice 

 There is so much out there.

 Wonder if my Annabelle came?  I need to check that.  

 I also requested a Refund from Duafe (32 days later)erplexed...


----------



## Froreal3

Hi ladies. Just here chillin with a bunch of gauze in my mouth. I made sure to pop four liquid gel Advils while my prescription was being filled. I aint playin no games. 

Why am I over here stalking Ynobe's website knowing good and damn well I don't need to be? Chipmunk cheeks and errthang...smdh  

ETA: My Annebelle's was delivered. I will go mosey on over to the mail box soon...Jacked up mouth does not stop a pj, I'm telling ya!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Froreal3

Awww. 

Keep that Pain Management on Point.

Girl, you know that ain't stop nothin'

Feel Better.

I need to see if my Annabelle came.


----------



## Froreal3

Thanks IDareT'sHair I can feel this general wearing off, but so far no real pain. Trust me I'll be popping those 800 Ibuprofens every 6 hours without fail.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Froreal3

When I had my Root Canal they tell you not to allow it to start hurting, it takes longer for the Meds to kick in.

My Annabelle says: "Out For Delivery" so, it's probably here by now.

 I only got the Hair Tonic tho'.


----------



## Froreal3

^^^Yeah, that's why I popped some pills as soon as I got home, then I took a nap. I will take some more around 5:30. I don't want the pain to have a chance.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Froreal3

Did you open your Annabelle box yet?


----------



## Froreal3

^^^IDareT'sHair I haven't gotten out this bed yet, but I will. I'm too darn curious.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Froreal3

Be Still & Rest your PJ Behind.


----------



## Golden75

_Imma loser baaaaby so why dontcha kill meeeee_

Took all of 3 mins to see ya'll talkin bout Ynobe  & 40% and free shipping 
Pumpkin silk l.i., double butter, silky shea cream, both DC's, smoothie. 

ST should be here sometime next week.

Finished up NG Slipper Elm.  One more NG DC, not sure which though


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75

Didn't you just say "We Done Good"??? ...

I knew we wouldn't/couldn't make it 1 day.

Dang! Errbody got that Pumpkin L-I but me.  Is that Sale over with yet? 

Lemme mosey back up in through there.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75

Crap. 

It's Out Of Stock.


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair - Hey tomorrow is the 22nd, so we did ok, not good, but ok   1 day at a time, is more appropriate I guess.  But I really will sit back in 2014. But 40% and free shipping, no minimum??? That's just excellent!

I think it said 2 in stock when I ordered.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75

I didn't get it when I 1st ordered because I have the Hibiscus & Marshmallow Leave-In that I haven't tried.


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair - and I didn't get the hibiscus & marsh because I got the pumpkin.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75

Well, at least it's 1 more thing I don't have to worry about using up.


----------



## Froreal3

Of course I opened my stuff.  I posted my first looksie impression in the thread in the vendor forum. I like the colors of her labels and the cute little hot pink bag she shipped them in.


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair said:


> Golden75
> 
> Well, at least it's 1 more thing I don't have to worry about using up.



IDareT'sHair -  I was thinking that when i was tossing stuff.  Sucked to have to toss, but don't have to worry bout no more!

Lemme go wash out this pre poo so I can get to steaming!


----------



## Froreal3

Golden75 said:


> IDareT'sHair - Hey tomorrow is the 22nd, so we did ok, not good, but ok   1 day at a time, is more appropriate I guess.  But I really will sit back in 2014. But 40% and free shipping, no minimum??? That's just excellent!
> 
> I think it said 2 in stock when I ordered.



I didn't cave for Ynobe yall!!!


----------



## Golden75

Froreal3 - Ya sure? oke:  No minimum for free shipping oke:


----------



## Froreal3

Nope! I got my Annabelle's fix, so I'm good until Silk Dreams comes in. DH was like, "Are these the new additions to the family?"


----------



## Golden75

Froreal3 said:


> Nope! I got my Annabelle's fix, so I'm good until Silk Dreams comes in. DH was like, "Are these the new additions to the family?"



 Ya, I think I can make now.  Soultanicals is on the way, and now Ynobe.  Hopefully it comes while I'm on vacay.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I just KNOW Imma love this Annabelle's Hair Tonic!  

As soon as I opened it I was like::lovedrool:

Next Sale, Imma do a nice little Haul.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75 said:


> *Lemme go wash out this pre poo so I can get to steaming!*




Golden75

 I'm so glad you are out of those Yarn Braids
eta: Yeah, tossin' ain't no fun.  That mess adds up


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Annabelle's Sale is EXTENDED until 12/24 30OFF


----------



## Lita

Cream & Coco-Came Today..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita

IDareT'sHair said:


> I just KNOW Imma love this Annabelle's Hair Tonic!
> 
> As soon as I opened it I was like::lovedrool:
> 
> Next Sale, Imma do a nice little Haul.



IDareT'sHair How is the texture & smell?

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair

You have to let me know how that Tonic is!

Hey, does anyone use Shescentit Buriti Hair Milk. I got a sample of that with my order and used some on dry hair before wrapping it. Lawwdyy, my hair came out shiny, silky, bouncy, and so moisturized!! I was shocked because it was a bit more watery than I expected. I'm going to keep trying it out, see if I need to get a full size. Hopefully one of you uses it and can give me some reviews.


----------



## Golden75

Brownie518 said:


> IDareT'sHair
> 
> You have to let me know how that Tonic is!
> 
> Hey, does anyone use Shescentit Buriti Hair Milk. I got a sample of that with my order and used some on dry hair before wrapping it. Lawwdyy, my hair came out shiny, silky, bouncy, and so moisturized!! I was shocked because it was a bit more watery than I expected. I'm going to keep trying it out, see if I need to get a full size. Hopefully one of you uses it and can give me some reviews.



Brownie518 - I want that buriti milk.  I asked if they were having a Christmas sale, but they said no cause they are cleaned out!  They may do something mid-late Jan.  I'm buying it!


----------



## Brownie518

Golden75

Yeah, so am I! I am so surprised with how it worked. I think next week, I might try it on wet hair. I have to go to the site and read the ingredients.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

Evenin' Ms. B!

Have not tried SSI Buriti.  I think chebaby has that.  But her's would be from a Natural's perspective.

Will let you know about the Tonic.  I know Imma love it already.

Next, I'll either use SSI Tahitian, ST'icals Sorrell or OBIA's Spritz.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

I guess you know Ynobe had Flash 40% & Free Shipping? *j/s*


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair

Hey, girly! What you doin? 
I really like the results from that Buriti!! I'll probably get a regular size in January and then reup again whenever she has a sale. I opened my SSI Tahitian last wash. I should have gotten three instead of only two. 

I sprayed on some Claudie's Tea and let it soak in for about 10 minutes, then put my DC on top. I'm going to go back to doing that at least every other wash, if not every. Hopefully that will help a little with my mild shedding.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> I guess you know Ynobe had Flash 40% & Free Shipping? *j/s*


IDareT'sHair

Yep, I saw ya'll talking about it..Thanks, Pusha!!  I'm not getting anything, though.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518

I got my Tahitian based on your Reviews. *can't wait to try*

My Niece said she did not 'detect' any Shedding. erplexed 

Pfft.  I know what Shedding is.

 Like I don't know what I'm talmbout


----------



## Brownie518

Didn't 'detect' any...? Okay.

I'm going to get back on tea hard again. I definitely think that will help.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *Yep, I saw ya'll talking about it..Thanks, Pusha!!  I'm not getting anything, though.*


 
Brownie518

 I really like that Amala & Nettle DC'er.  And I got 16oz for like $11 bucks.

 I absolutely could not pass that up.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *Didn't 'detect' any...? Okay.
> 
> I'm going to get back on tea hard again. I definitely think that will help*.


 
Brownie518

 Um..Yeah

 She was like: "I'm running my fingers through here and sectioning it off and I'm not getting anything......"

 I'm like: Girl, Hush.  I know shedding when I see it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

I did a Fenugreek last night.  And I'll probably do Green on Tuesday.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

DUPLICATE...............


----------



## IDareT'sHair

DUPLICATE POST.........................


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair

I'm going to buy some Fenugreek tea this week and start using that. 

You can't beat that $11 for that 16oz. Since you like it, I hope you got two!!


----------



## Beamodel

I didn't get any Ynobe. Too much stuff to already use up.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> You can't beat that $11 for that 16oz. *Since you like it, I hope you got two!!*


 
Brownie518

 Wait A Minute now....Hol' Up  on that Pusha!

 Nah....I'm tryna' stop alladat.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl robot.

Check HappyNappyHoney's Sale.  It looks like they are offering *FREE SHIPPING* no Minimum Purchase.

It's kind of confusing, so I didn't put all the details.

http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=...rHsX8HJCDDZZLD9HFOlXgfw&bvm=bv.58187178,d.aWc


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl robot. Golden75

Since ya'll looking for some "random" End of the Year Purchases - Texture Me Natural is having B1 G1 Free Sale.


http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=...GwHRTF_pygfRVMoJCa9JHgw&bvm=bv.58187178,d.aWc


----------



## Lita

HNH & the $50 prize thingy..Strange,but interesting at the same time..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Beamodel 

I did a random at Texture Me Natural and got:

x1 Condition Me Softly
x1 Ayurvedic Hair Tea
x2 Aunt Cookies Moisture Crème
x2 Amala & Avocado Leave-In


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Lita

Um...Imma need a review of Texture Me Natural


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Froreal3

How are you feeling?


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair

I looked at texture me natural. Just about every product has aloe in in which is a no no for me. Do I will pass on that one. 

Nice haul though. You can't beat that BOGO free


----------



## Beamodel

Used up SD Raspberry Affair 

No back ups. Not sure if I will repurchase it. I like SD Shea What Deux better - I have a back up of that one.


----------



## Froreal3

IDareT'sHair said:


> Froreal3
> 
> How are you feeling?



Hi ladies. I'm not in any pain, but I still scheduled off work last minute. I figure I will need a little more time to recuperate more. I have to go back to work on Thursday and even that is enough. I am eating nothing but puddings and drinking Muscle Milk.  I have a scarf on my head and have been in bed all day long. Haven't had a chance to try any of my new goodies.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel

I noticed all that Aloe.  The Ayurvedic Hair Tea sounds nice & I'm curious.  

I'm tryna' talk myself out of PBN Chocolate Hair Smoothie(s), but I might end up with it before the Sale is over.  

I just bought one during her last Sale. 

Definitely don't think I'll be getting any HappyNappyBabyDaddyEasyGreasy

Froreal3 

You need an extra day to recover and so you can be in top shape for the Holidays.


----------



## Froreal3

I agree IDareT'sHair I will go head and have a hair pamper day tomorrow and just relax and eat more pudding.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair said:


> Definitely don't think I'll be getting any HappyNappyBabyDaddyEasyGreasy:lol



IDareT'sHair

This made me crack up laughing. Lol. I know right. The ingredients changed too. Im ma pass and just use the only one I have and once it runs out, that's it.


----------



## Froreal3

Beamodel said:


> Used up SD Raspberry Affair
> 
> No back ups. Not sure if I will repurchase it. I like SD Shea What Deux better - I have a back up of that one.



Beamodel did you buy anything from the recent sale?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel said:


> *Used up SD Raspberry Affair
> 
> No back ups. Not sure if I will repurchase it. I like SD Shea What Deux better - I have a back up of that one*.




Beamodel

 I still have that 4oz and I just got an 8oz on a recent "Swap" (still haven't tried it).erplexed

 I do agree SWDeux is all that.

 I'd do a mini haul if I could get at least 15%....


----------



## Beamodel

Froreal3

No, SD isn't a staple line for me. I buy her products sparaticly.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair

Lol, keep waiting on that 15 chile...


----------



## Froreal3

I just hauled when she had the last little sale. I had actually missed the sale because I wasn't originally going to purchase. I ordered the day after the sale. It's looking like we will get our stuff the beginning of January.  I know it says extended wait times and everything...and I already have plenty to hold me over. I just really wanna try that Mocha Bling Butter peeps was raving about...plus I need more MSI. That is my HG light protein.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel said:


> *This made me crack up laughing. Lol. I know right. The ingredients changed too. Im ma pass and just use the only one I have and once it runs out, that's it.*



@Beamodel

Hmpf. 

You know @Brownie518 put the Fear of God deep down in my very Soul when she talked about how that Honey Hair Tea stuff matted/tangled up her hair.

Right then & there I was done with all things HNH.:gotroasted:
 Imma use up what I have.

 The End.


----------



## Froreal3

^^Damn really? I don't recall that. Makes me leary...


----------



## Beamodel

Froreal3

I do wonna try the mocha bling too. I can't lie but I'm not in a hurry. Whenever I run out of my SD Deaux I will look at what else I want to snag.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair

I wanted that tea too until Brownie said her hair was tangled. Girl my hair is too long to be having a set back like that.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel

Yeah, that ain't nothing to be playing around with.  

I immediately scratched them off my list.  And especially after ya'll's review of the Pink Hibiscus.

And although the Coffee Crème Brulee is nice, it's not something I really, really have to have.

Like I said, that $26.00 could have easily gone to CCs Naturals (for real) or Annabelle's.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel

I noticed the Brulee and the Hair Tea aren't listed as offerings in that email I got from them.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair

CC Naturals looks pretty good


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel said:


> Lol, keep waiting on that 15 chile...



@Beamodel
Yeah CC's is pretty good.  And priced nicely too.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel said:


> Lol, keep waiting on that 15 chile...



Beamodel

.............. Girl...please...too much _other stuff_ out there (with good sales) to worry/wait on that. #ANGTFD



Beamodel said:


> *No, SD isn't a staple line for me. I buy her products sparaticly.*



Beamodel

Yeah, me either. But I have a nice little stash of it tho'. 

I'll check back M-Day. I'd like the Nourish Oil and that Mocha Hair Milk.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair

My hair is super picky. Most if SD stuff is just ok to me. I don't get all the ooooh's and ahhhhh's like everyone else. 

My hair responds very well to HH, HV (except moisturizers/butters) & JessiCurl (conditioner)

Everything else is up in the air or ok to me. I do really like Kizuri Cocoa DC though & PBN Muru


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel

What did you think about b.a.s.k. Whiskey Vanilla?  Did you end up using it?

I know you did a YAM Rx after your Relaxer.

I'm trying to think of what Protein Rx Imma use Tuesday?  I pulled out CJ's Reconstructor but I might try HV's Methi-Set. 

I need to open at least x1 of those and start using it up.

I was watching CurlyGirlJess tryna' use up stuff in her stash.  It's such a battle (except when you keep buying more).


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair

Yes the whiskey was nice. I like it no won't have to buy a protein treatment for a while though.


----------



## Beamodel

I always wanted to try HV methi set.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel said:


> *My hair is super picky. Most if SD stuff is just ok to me. I don't get all the ooooh's and ahhhhh's like everyone else.
> 
> My hair responds very well to HH, HV (except moisturizers/butters) & JessiCurl (conditioner)
> 
> Everything else is up in the air or ok to me. I do really like Kizuri Cocoa DC *though & PBN Muru


 
Beamodel

 At least you already know what your Picky Diva-Hair like and don't like/can't use.

 That helps keep you from having Set-backs to have that knowledge up front.

 I hate when you have to back-track to see what you used that could have possibly jacked you up.

 What about SSI? (any luck)

 I like most (if not all) the SD's stuff I've tried.  But there is still a lot of other stuff out there.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel said:


> *Yes the whiskey was nice. I like it no won't have to buy a protein treatment for a while though.*



Beamodel

 Yep.  W-V It's good.

 I've those Methi-Sets for a while but always reach for something else.  

 So, it's time for me to bust the cap on one of them.

 I may just use Step 1 (Protein) and the use something else for the Moisturizing DC'er (Step 2).


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair

The Seyani butter & the coco cream leave in works well for me but the Tahitian vanilla and the banana DC don't work for me. 

I wish my hair wasn't picky though. 

I hope I like Annabelle stuff. I should have used that blueberry DC today but I really wanted to use up SD Razz first. I will try the blueberry on Friday when u come back home.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair said:


> Beamodel  Yep.  W-V It's good.  I've those Methi-Sets for a while but always reach for something else.  So, it's time for me to bust the cap on one of them.  I may just use Step 1 (Protein) and the use something else for the Moisturizing DC'er (Step 2).



IDareT'sHair

I might try it for the next sale. Maybe...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel

I just tried to check out with my PBN DC'ers and I keep getting some kind of Security Error Code.erplexed

So, I guess I need to leave it alone. 

I may try to go back in there before 12/28.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair 

Really. Let me go see

ETA: I didn't get an error


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel said:


> *The Seyani butter & the coco cream leave in works well for me but the Tahitian vanilla and the banana DC don't work for me.
> 
> I wish my hair wasn't picky though.*
> 
> I hope I like Annabelle stuff. I should have used that blueberry DC today but I really wanted to use up SD Razz first. I will try the blueberry on Friday when u come back home.



@Beamodel

I know you said the Tahitian Vanilla & Banana Brulee didn't work for you.

You have tried Okra Winfrey right? 

Right now I'm using the Fortifying DC'er (which I like) I feel the same way you do about Banana Brulee.

I hope I like Riche. It's getting really good reviews. 

Her next Sale I'll get the Berry Frosting, Blueberry Cowash.



Beamodel said:


> *I might try it for the next sale. Maybe...*



@Beamodel

This will be my 1st time trying it even though I've had it a minute.

Not sure why I never tried it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel said:


> *Really. Let me go see
> 
> ETA: I didn't get an error*



@Beamodel

I tried it several times, got the same message. Maybe I'll try it via Google Chrome.

 ETA:  I got the same message Security Error message on Google Chrome.

 It would not let me proceed.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair

I totally forgot about okra. Yup that works for me well. I saw that berry frosting. It looks delish...


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair

That's weird, I guess try Pura later on


----------



## Froreal3

Refreshed my hair with some Annabelle's just now. I love how smooth the hair cream goes on w/out any white residue despite my continued use of other products (Oyin Hair Dew) throughout this week. I first sprayed with the leave in, then applied some hair cream, and sealed with the butter. I smell divine...like pumpkin spice. Have my hair in two braids tucked on either side of my head under my scarf. I of course was heavy handed so I might end up extra oily. That hair cream is very emollient. I could have used less, but I don't plan on washing until Tuesday when I feel more up to it, so I don't mind. Although I was slightly heavy handed, I hardly left a dent in either product.


----------



## Froreal3

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Beamodel
> 
> I know you said the Tahitian Vanilla & Banana Brulee didn't work for you.
> 
> You have tried Okra Winfrey right?
> 
> Right now I'm using the Fortifying DC'er (which I like) I feel the same way you do about Banana Brulee.
> 
> *I hope I like Riche. It's getting really good reviews.*
> 
> Her next Sale I'll get the Berry Frosting, Blueberry Cowash.
> 
> 
> 
> @Beamodel
> 
> This will be my 1st time trying it even though I've had it a minute.
> 
> Not sure why I never tried it.



IDareT'sHair I got the Riche due to the reviews. I hope I like it. It seems very slippy. I hope it's really moisturizing. Smells way better than MYHC dcers. I am torn on whether to try the Blueberry Cowash or the Kera 10 co-cleanser when I finally get around to washing my hair. Decisions, decisions.


----------



## divachyk

Been gone a few days and see y'all getting down.

13StepsAhead IDareT'sHair Beamodel, my picky diva, over the top high maintenance hair loves AV cocolatte.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

divachyk

Yep.  I'm taking advantage of a few last little 2013 mini-random-hauls.

I might be finished.  Since it seems I can't get into Pura, I may opt for another Annabelle Hair Tonic.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Froreal3 said:


> *I got the Riche due to the reviews. I hope I like it. It seems very slippy. I hope it's really moisturizing. Smells way better than MYHC dcers.* I am torn on whether to try the Blueberry Cowash or the Kera 10 co-cleanser when I finally get around to washing my hair. Decisions, decisions.




Froreal3

 We'll have to compare notes on Riche.

 Yeah, MHC ain't known for having nice smelling products.


----------



## Froreal3

I think I may try the Blueberry cowash and Kera10 on either side of my head on wash day.


----------



## divachyk

IDareT'sHair said:


> divachyk  Yep.  I'm taking advantage of a few last little 2013 mini-random-hauls.  I might be finished.  Since it seems I can't get into Pura, I may opt for another Annabelle Hair Tonic.


IDareT'sHair, I like Pura but I'm well stocked. I doubt I buy anything before the current sale ends. My Honey Child became my new favorite.  In looking through my stash, I'm not as well stocked as I thought I was on other things. I went through a phase of just hitting pay nah without understanding. I have a lot of products but much of them have ingredients my hair hates. I need to sale, gift and toss some of it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@divachyk

Now is the time to list it on the Exchange Forum (no use keeping any of it around). 

 I'm sure you'd get some takers.erplexed 

Or try to "Swap it"

I read in one thread, someone said "Next BF they were going to buy alla' their stuff off the Exchange Forum." (which isn't actually a bad idea.)

Yeah, at first you're all Willy-Nilly buying stuff, but once you have 'the understanding' you can make wiser purchases.


----------



## Beamodel

divachyk

I'm stocked on staples. The only thing that I brought brand new was happy nappy and Annabelle. 

I hadn't tried Annabelle yet. I will this Friday though.


----------



## Beamodel

Froreal3 said:


> I think I may try the Blueberry cowash and Kera10 on either side of my head on wash day.



Froreal3

That's a great idea


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel

Did you do your Hair again since Friday?


----------



## natura87

I've had a interesting week.

Lost my bonnet. Hope my hair isnt negatively affected that much by it.


Tried a Miss Jessies sample, it has my hair smelling like fabric softener. I kinda like it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

natura87 said:


> *I've had a interesting week.
> 
> Lost my bonnet. Hope my hair isnt negatively affected that much by it.
> 
> 
> Tried a Miss Jessies sample, it has my hair smelling like fabric softener. I kinda like it.*



@natura87

What happened this week Ms. Nattie?

I hope you find your Bonnet. Are those readily available there?

*cackles at fabric softener*

ETA: I was watching some YT'ber that had bought several Liters of ST'icals (various) and I thought of You.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair said:


> Beamodel  Did you do your Hair again since Friday?



Yes Mamn. I did it today. Leaving for vacation and I didn't want to do it while gone. 

IDareT'sHair


----------



## natura87

IDareT'sHair said:


> @natura87
> 
> What happened this week Ms. Nattie?
> 
> I hope you find your Bonnet. Are those readily available there?
> 
> *cackles at fabric softener*
> 
> ETA: I was watching some YT'ber that had bought several Liters of ST'icals (various) and I thought of You.



New job at a new school in a completely different part of the country. Long story short...ish got real. Really quickly. I am considering it a blessing.

I dont know if they are readily available. I have a fabric book cover thats kind of satinny that I may have to use until I can find one.

The fabric softener smell gets better as time goes by. The product is even the consistency of fabric softener.


----------



## natura87

I want a liter of ...everything Soultanicals.


----------



## Brownie518

Hey ladies. I missed you all, unfortunately. I didn't realize what time it was. 

I plan to wash real late tonight. I have TeaLightful Shine sitting all day with some KV oil. I think I'm going to use the ST Master Hair Cleanse again.


----------



## natura87

Walking around a department store in Korea. I saw a 4 ounce container of aloe vera gel for 25,000 won...25 dollars. I looked to the left and saw an 8 ounce jar of whipped shea butter for 69,000 won...69 dollars. Saw a few hair masks for around 38,000 won...40 dollars.

 I kept walking. I can get American/British stuff for a much better price and have it sent here.

I can get a lot of beauty stuff here thats cheap, so thats nice. 10 fancy shmancy face masks(Green Tea, Tea Tree, Noni, Elderberry, Collagen...) for less than 5,000 won (5 bucks). I have a little stash of them, and I never cared for any of that in the US.

I am going to twist my hair for a bit, I'm going to use my Qhemet AOHC..try to finish up my little sample of Oyin Juices and Berries.


----------



## divachyk

IDareT'sHair, great suggestions. I will def take you up on that advice. 

Beamodel & IDareT'sHair, I will reassess and maybe hit pay nah to fill the gap.


----------



## robot.

IDareT'sHair said:


> curlyhersheygirl robot.
> 
> Check HappyNappyHoney's Sale.  It looks like they are offering *FREE SHIPPING* no Minimum Purchase.
> 
> It's kind of confusing, so I didn't put all the details.
> 
> http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=...rHsX8HJCDDZZLD9HFOlXgfw&bvm=bv.58187178,d.aWc



free shipping is a sale?  whack.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

divachyk

Yes, you should just go ahead and try to Sale or Swap them.  

Most of the time, transactions go very smoothly.  I haven't had any real problems selling stuff.

Plus, it will help you free up some space.  You keep most of your stuff in the Fridge, so it's still nice & fresh.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@chebaby

Hey Che! I see you.:eye:


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Lita @Beamodel 

Update on Duafe: You know I've had that notice Electronic Notification Received.....which never moved?

Surprisingly, it showed up here in my City today. 

 So, I guess it wasn't a 'bogus' label afterall.

However, 34-35 days after a Sale (which wasn't even a BF Sale), is still a bit much and Communication was a bit off as well.

I'd be hard pressed to order from there again.


----------



## divachyk

IDareT'sHair, true, mine should be really fresh. I've swapped with a few within U1B1 and have sold a few on exchange. No issues on either. I like issue free. Free space makes room for some yummy goodies my actually hair likes.

Why did I opt to work today? Should have taken entire week off. *sigh*


----------



## IDareT'sHair

divachyk

And WHY did I "think" about going in today when I have taken the whole week off.


----------



## divachyk

IDareT'sHair said:


> divachyk  And WHY did I "think" about going in today when I have taken the whole week off.


Oh I never consider going in IDareT'sHair


----------



## IDareT'sHair

divachyk

Girl, I've been waiting on this time for Months, so I don't know what got into me.

Trust, it didn't last long.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Carol's Daughter FREE SHIPPING No Minimum Purchase


----------



## natura87

IDareT'sHair said:


> divachyk
> 
> And WHY did I "think" about going in today when I have taken the whole week off.



I've got 2 weeks off and I dont know what to do with myself.


----------



## natura87

Qhemet is closed becuase someone is on the hospital.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

natura87

Were you going to order any QB?

Glad you got 2 weeks off Ms. Nat.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My Duafe Naturals finally came today.

Now I'm just waiting on:
Texture Me Natural (2 orders)
Annabelle's Perfect Blends
Hairitage Hydrations
PAKS Cosmetics (UK)

 Seems like I'm missing something?????


----------



## natura87

IDareT'sHair said:


> natura87
> 
> Were you going to order any QB?
> 
> Glad you got 2 weeks off Ms. Nat.



Nope, just saw it on FB. 

I'm considering it a vacation, its more of a "new job starts in 2 weeks so I have 2 weeks with nothing to do". It is well deserved and I am taking it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

natura87

Enjoy your time off.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Doing an Overnight "Oil Soak" with PALTAS Hair Rx.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair

I'm very glad you FINALLY got your Duafe. I'm on vacation and I'm enjoying it. My brother just had his 1st baby (a little girl) so I'm in the A loving her up. I go back to wrk on the 2nd


----------



## BranwenRosewood

Hennasooq shipped today.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel

Awww....how sweet.  *a brand new little pj*

That durn Duafe is another Sorenzo in my book.


----------



## Golden75

That MHC Burdock Hair Lotion    She need to have sale so I can get a whole bunch!


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair said:


> Beamodel  Awww....how sweet.  *a brand new little pj*  That durn Duafe is another Sorenzo in my book.



IDareT'sHair

Lol, yes she is simply beautiful and will post likely be a PJ in the future. 

I am so glad I never got anything from Duafe. 

I just got caught up on that new Mop Top Thread


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Beamodel

I.just.couldn't.go.there. 

You know I STANS for Enso Naturals. 

Never had an issue, lost money etc...always had nothing but Great CS and fast shipping.

I was mad when that whole thing went down.

 ETA: I know she is adorable.  Congrats Auntie.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel

*cough* Um...Speaking of "Gates" I wonder when I'll end up getting my Hairitage?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75 said:


> *That MHC Burdock Hair Lotion   She need to have sale so I can get a whole bunch!*


 
Golden75

 Hey Girlie!

 Yeah *Fab* use to STANS for all of MHC's Lotions.  Burdock, Afrikoko and the rest of them.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair

Girl ain't no telling when u will. But at least it will be a good product. 

Yea I never got anything from Enso only bc I found out about it right when it was all going dwn at the end


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel said:


> *Girl ain't no telling when u will. But at least it will be a good product. *
> 
> *Yea I never got anything from Enso only bc I found out about it right when it was all going dwn at the end*


 
Beamodel

 It will more than likely be after the 1st of the year.  

 Enso was a very nice line.


----------



## divachyk

IDareT'sHair, natura87, Golden75, enjoy your time away from work! I'm on vacay from now until 2 Jan - yes! I need to be productive on this time off but know that I won't. 

IDareT'sHair, our bday countdown begin soon. I seriously consider every day in Jan my bday! Any excuse to buy, I'm all for it.


----------



## robot.

Can someone recommend a pomade or oil for some shine? I know broccoli oil is good for it...I've been sticking to what works but now that I want to grow my hair out and get a slightly new 'do, I feel the itch 

ETA: Just found this: protect and shine gloss


----------



## robot.

And my favorite YT channel finally released their setting lotion! They have an ACV rinse too. Their styles always come out super shiny and I love that it's a local company. In state shipping is free, I think!  link


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Hey Che! I see you.:eye:


  hey T. whats going on?


----------



## natura87

All this country air is making my hair feel luscious. I think I am going to keep these twists in for a few weeks.


----------



## Froreal3

IDareT'sHair said:


> My Duafe Naturals finally came today.
> 
> Now I'm just waiting on:
> Texture Me Natural (2 orders)
> *Annabelle's Perfect Blends*
> Hairitage Hydrations
> PAKS Cosmetics (UK)
> 
> Seems like I'm missing something?????



You placed another order after your hair Tonic came? IDareT'sHair



natura87 said:


> All this country air is making my hair feel luscious. I think I am going to keep these twists in for a few weeks.



It's nice to not have to go to work huh natura87? I was supposed to go in yesterday, but I didn't due to having these teeth removed. I will go in on Thursday and Friday, but then I have a whole week off next week. Yay!

Beamodel Congrats on your new little niece! I'm sure you'll be teaching her all of the tricks of the pj trade. 

I'm about to get up and try this Kera 10 cocleanse stuff.


----------



## natura87

Froreal3

I'm on Day 2 of 14 and I am bored. I am going to do some sightseeing, play in my face masks, work out. I have to stay busy, in a few weeks I'll probably look back and want this break.


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Golden75
> 
> Hey Girlie!
> 
> Yeah *Fab* use to STANS for all of MHC's Lotions. Burdock, Afrikoko and the rest of them.


 
@IDareT'sHair - I was looking at the Afri Silky last night . I need them to have another sale. 

While lurking last night, I ended up getting TMN . I feel like a loser & winner at the same time


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75

What did you get from TMN?  All that stuff sounds amazing! 

You know we lubbes a B1 G1 Free.

Froreal3

Yeah, I got a back up of the Tonic.


----------



## Golden75

@IDareT'sHair - 

Amla & Avocado Leave-In 12 oz.
, FRAGRANCES: Sweet Orange , FREE ITEM: 8 OZ HEALING HAIR BUTTER
Cupuacu Buttercream
, Fragrances: LEMON COCONUT , FREE ITEM: 12 OZ AYURVEDIC HAIR TEA
Aunt Cookie's MoistureCream 8 oz.
, FRAGRANCES: Caramel Milkshake , FREE ITEM: 16 OZ. CONDITION ME SOFTLY
Macadamia Styling Butter 8 oz.
, FRAGRANCES: LEMON COCONUT , FREE ITEM: 16 OZ CONDITION ME SOFTLY

I am a conditioner killer! I was going to do one more Aunt Cookies w/ something -- should've


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75

We're going to stay on each other to reduce these Stashes too.

So, it looks like you can kiss them Yarn Braids goodbye for the next 6-7 months or so.

At least we know up front this stuff ain't shipping until after Jan 2nd


----------



## 13StepsAhead

Good Morning Divas!

Checking in to say I hope you ladies have a wonderful Christmas for those who celebrate and a relaxing day off for those who do not celebrate yet have the day off...

I have a sinus infection, so I have been resting up the past few days.... I just had the flu right before thanksgiving  so I'm ready for winter to be over my body can't handle it.


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Golden75
> 
> We're going to stay on each other to reduce these Stashes too.
> 
> So, it looks like you can kiss them Yarn Braids goodbye for the next 6-7 months or so.
> 
> At least we know up front this stuff ain't shipping until after Jan 2nd


 
IDareT'sHair - . Yea, Ynobe and TMN won't come for a while.  I may do yarn but not till Mar and for 2-3 months tops, not back to back maraton months.  And I'll be sure to stay on the use up, while in them.  But we will certainly do our best to use up.


----------



## Golden75

13StepsAhead said:


> Good Morning Divas!
> 
> Checking in to say I hope you ladies have a wonderful Christmas for those who celebrate and a relaxing day off for those who do not celebrate yet have the day off...
> 
> I have a sinus infection, so I have been resting up the past few days.... I just had the flu right before thanksgiving  so I'm ready for winter to be over my body can't handle it.


 
13StepsAhead -  Feel better. Lot of folks getting/been sick.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75

Imma be watchin' you G! 

Um..Them YBraids should be July/August. 

Ain't nobody said nothin' 'bout no March.


----------



## Froreal3

I used the SSI Blueberry cowash and the Keravada Kera10 on either side of my head this morning. The SSI Blueberry definitely cleanses the hair. I had a prepoo of coconut oil, evoo, and Keravada Fenugreek in my hair. I also had various products in there from refreshing rather than washing for the past two weeks, and it got rid of all of that. I like the smell of the blueberry. It actually foams up just a tiny bit. It is a very thin consistency and transluscent, but not watery. Upon rinsing out, my hair felt soft, but not moisturized, like I had used a soap bar or shampoo.

The Kera10 is a very thick white cream with a SKRONG (IDareT'sHair  ) smell. Smells like some kind of minty mixture. I don't quite like the smell. It foamed just a tiny bit for me. Rinsing out, my hair felt soft as if I was rinsing out straight up conditioner. That was a nice feeling. It felt so nice that I was wondering whether or not it actually cleansed my hair. When I came out of the shower, I didn't find any residue on my scalp or hair, so I am sure it cleansed well. 

Both sides of my hair felt very clean. The Kera10 side felt slightly more moisturized, but not incredibly so. It is a good moisturizing, non-stripping, moisturizing, co-cleanser, but I am not wowed. I mean it didn't leave my curls popping or anything like that...I don't really expect a cleanser to do that though. The SSI Blueberry side felt soft, clean, not-stripped, but not moisturized either, which I don't really expect from a co-wash anyway. That is what my DC is for.

If I were to repurchase one, it'd probably be the Blueberry, only because it is cheaper for 1oz. more, smells good, cleanses well, and does not strip. The added moisturized feel of the Kera10 is not worth the price or the smell for me.


----------



## Golden75

ST is a pain.  They sent track# 12/20 - still says Electronic info rec'd - 1 day priority.  I think they are in NY.  Why da haylll a package need to sit for 4+ days??? This may be my last order with them.  I'll try the other sites the sell it if I decide I can't live without it


----------



## IDareT'sHair

13StepsAhead

You need to check this out and try it with us. (B1 G1 Free)

http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=...GwHRTF_pygfRVMoJCa9JHgw&bvm=bv.58187178,d.aWc


----------



## Froreal3

13StepsAhead said:


> Good Morning Divas!
> 
> Checking in to say I hope you ladies have a wonderful Christmas for those who celebrate and a relaxing day off for those who do not celebrate yet have the day off...
> 
> I have a sinus infection, so I have been resting up the past few days.... I just had the flu right before thanksgiving  so I'm ready for winter to be over my body can't handle it.



Aw, feel better! Sinus infection and the flu!  I've had both before, but not back to back. I'd probably want to die.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Froreal3

I'm not interested in the Kera10, but thanks for the review. 

I'll definitely be picking up SSI's Cowash next Sale. 

After that debacle with their Butters/Leave-in, I just think they are better suited for Oils.


----------



## 13StepsAhead

Thanks ladies for all the well wishes, being sick back to back is really draining !!!





IDareT'sHair said:


> 13StepsAhead
> 
> You need to check this out and try it with us. (B1 G1 Free)
> 
> http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=...GwHRTF_pygfRVMoJCa9JHgw&bvm=bv.58187178,d.aWc



 What should I get?


----------



## Froreal3

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Froreal3
> 
> I'm not interested in the Kera10, but thanks for the review.
> 
> I'll definitely be picking up SSI's Cowash next Sale.
> 
> After that debacle with their Butters/Leave-in, I just think they are better suited for Oils.



 I remember that. I am sticking to their oils as well. I love my Fenugreek and will buy another bottle or two after my no buy is up. 

I like the Blueberry Cowash. It smells like blueberries.  It reminds me of the consistency of Amala Cream Rinse. I might just stick with that for my next co-cleanser purchase since you get way more bang for your buck for them to do the same thing...clean without stripping.


----------



## Froreal3

IDareT'sHair Oh, and I'm chillin here under my dryer with the SSI Riche and Annabelle's White Chocolate Mouse on either side of my head. It's experimentation day. 

When are you gonna try your Riche?


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair said:


> Golden75
> 
> Imma be watchin' you G!
> 
> Um..Them YBraids should be July/August.
> 
> Ain't nobody said nothin' 'bout no March.


 
@IDareT'sHair - Yarn is too dayum hot in July/August. Trust me. I lived it :gotroasted:


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Froreal3 said:


> *Oh, and I'm chillin here under my dryer with the SSI Riche and Annabelle's White Chocolate Mouse on either side of my head. It's experimentation day.
> 
> When are you gonna try your Riche?*



@Froreal3

Thank you sooooooo much for testing out these products for us.

I really appreciate that. I can't stand to have a lot of stuff open at the same time, so it takes me a while to get into stuff. 

I will only open 2-3 DC'ers at a time etc......erplexed

Can't wait on your review of Riche. It'll be a while before I get around to it.  

I need to get through a lot of these Naturelle Grow DC'ers and some other stuff I've had a while. i.e. BeeMine DC'er etc...



Golden75 said:


> - Yarn is too dayum hot in July/August. Trust me. I lived it :gotroasted:



@Golden75 

Well, you need to start back in Yarn January '15. ...

Can you imagine how many products you can use up between now & then if you held off on the YB's?....


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@13StepsAhead

This is another Vendor I got from @Lita here's what I got: (2 separate Purchases)

x2 Condition Me Softly
x2 Ayurvedic Tea Rinse
x2 Amala & Avocado
x2 Aunt Cookies Moisture Crème
x2 Capucua Hair Butters

I thought I'd better make sure I had a back up. 

 That's why the 2nd order.

I love the fact that ALL of them are 8, 12, 16 ounces. 

That's thebomb.com


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair - I'll try to hold off, just for you!  Or if I can't, I'll shorten the stint.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75

I'm just so happy you are playing in your Hurr with all them products you got over there that's just been sitting.

And you're Steaming!  I'm loving it!


----------



## 13StepsAhead

IDareT'sHair said:


> @13StepsAhead
> 
> This is another Vendor I got from @Lita here's what I got: (2 separate Purchases)
> 
> x2 Condition Me Softly
> x2 Ayurvedic Tea Rinse
> x2 Amala & Avocado
> x2 Aunt Cookies Moisture Crème
> x2 Capucua Hair Butters
> 
> I thought I'd better make sure I had a back up.
> 
> That's why the 2nd order.
> 
> I love the fact that ALL of them are 8, 12, 16 ounces.
> 
> That's thebomb.com



So I just got
x2 Condition Me Softly
x2 Macadamia styling butters
x2 Amala & Avocado
x2 Aunt Cookies Moisture Crème
x2 Capucua Hair Butters

Can't wait to try them


----------



## Froreal3

No problem IDareT'sHair Right now I only have four DCers (not including the , one of which is only 4 oz. (Anabelle's), so I will get through them fairly quickly between DD and I.

Hmmm...I just took my plastic cap off. So far both sides seem really really soft.  The Riche was easier to apply, has slip since it is loosey goosey. The White Chocolate was nice and thick, but still easy to apply like SD VS. The Riche has pretty much completely absorbed into my hair. The White Chocolate is pretty much almost absorbed, though I do see remnants. That's ok though because I know I was heavy handed.

Let me go head and rinse these bad boys out.


----------



## 13StepsAhead

and as i hit the pay on that order HV FINALLY sent my tracking info.... I can't be messing with BJ like that during sales.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

After BF Slows down, Imma convo BJ to find out how much Step2 of the Methi-Set is?

Does anyone know?  I know Brownie & Shay use to just buy Step2.

*Curious* I'll be adding it to my general line up of HV Conditioners.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Froreal3

Very Nice Review. 

The reason why I probably won't buy many Annabelle DC'ers is the fact that they are 4 ounces and pricey.  

I didn't bother to price the 8oz.

I even think the Hair Cremes are a little 'pricey'.  Loving the Line though.  

Probably won't be able to indulge without a decent Sale.

The Scalp Rx I love is $13.00.  That's even Higher than Komaza, Darcy's, SSI, HV etc...

And the Tonic is a little high too.  But right now I'm loving it at 30% off.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@13StepsAhead

Nice Haul 13. 

 Nah.....I didn't get any HV this time. I will re-up with her Mothers Day.

I thought I was out of VF, but found it yesterday while I was looking for something else. 

I kept thinking I had more VF.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Hey divas. I received my replacement  DC from Annabelle and she included a full size carrot something DC as well. I also received my HV order. I think I will pass on HNH since they can't make up their mind so I spent my money on Texture Me.  After I hit pay nah I saw the processing time


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Golden75
> 
> I'm just so happy you are playing in your Hurr with all them products you got over there that's just been sitting.
> 
> And you're Steaming! I'm loving it!


 
IDareT'sHair - It is fun.  The only reason why I yarned for so long, cause I wanted more length for easier styling.  It was too many pins and stress.  Shouldn't take no 30 mins & 300 pins to bun So since I achieved the results I needed, I can enjoy the hair and stash for a bit.


----------



## Golden75

curlyhersheygirl said:


> Hey divas. I received my replacement DC from Annabelle and she included a full size carrot something DC as well. I also received my HV order. I think I will pass on HNH since they can't make up their mind so I spent my money on Texture Me. After I hit pay nah I saw the processing time


 
curlyhersheygirl - Yea that processing time is a grip.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl

Yeah, Curly-Q that Texture Me ain't going no where until the week of Jan 2nd.erplexed

What'd you get?

Also, have you bought Methi Step 2 by itself?  And if so, how much is it?  Since the set is $25....

I'm thinking maybe $12 and some change?


----------



## Froreal3

IDareT'sHair said:


> Froreal3
> 
> Very Nice Review.
> 
> The reason why I probably won't buy many Annabelle DC'ers is the fact that they are 4 ounces and pricey.
> 
> I didn't bother to price the 8oz.
> 
> I even think the Hair Cremes are a little 'pricey'.  Loving the Line though.
> 
> Probably won't be able to indulge without a decent Sale.
> 
> The Scalp Rx I love is $13.00.  That's even Higher than Komaza, Darcy's, SSI, HV etc...
> 
> And the Tonic is a little high too.  But right now I'm loving it at 30% off.



Wow, both these dcers are really good. Both left my hair really soft upon rinsing out. The Riche applies very easily, which I like. The White Chocolate is thick, but easy to apply as well. The Riche smells like fresh fruit or berries or something. The White Chocolate has a nutty/chocolatey/cocoa scent.

 You are right about Annabelle's prices though. I already left a huge dent in the little 4oz White Chocolate Mousse. It's a little less than half gone now and I only used it on half my head. These are really nice "treat myself" products like b.a.s.k, Qhemet, or Keravada. 

ETA: The 8oz White Chocolate is $20 I believe, so same as Darcy's dcer. I think her prices are similar to HH...I only bought HH on sale and as a really nice treat though. So Annabelle's will replace HH for me.

BTW, I'm about to use this SSI Cococream leave in. It doesn't look like it's gonna do much for my hair. Does anybody put something over it or do yall use it by itself? What do you suggest I put over it as a moisturizer? I do have a SSI Marshmallow Herbal Cream sample I could use...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl

Hey Curly, I musta' missed something. 

Why did you need a Replacement for Annabelle?  Did it not come or leak or something?


----------



## Golden75

SD supposed to open Jan 1.  Wonder if there will be a New Year's discount


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> curlyhersheygirl
> 
> Yeah, Curly-Q that Texture Me ain't going no where until the week of Jan 2nd.erplexed
> 
> What'd you get?
> 
> Also, have you bought Methi Step 2 by itself?  And if so, how much is it?  Since the set is $25....
> 
> I'm thinking maybe $12 and some change?



IDareT'sHair The week Jan 2nd wouldn't be too bad but not the end of Jan. 
I got everything 13StepsAhead got except the cupuacu butter.

I have never purchased the that step alone. Did you get a coupon in your order? My sis and I got one.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Froreal3

I haven't used my SSI Coco Crème.  

I've been getting down lately with Liquid Leave-Ins mostly to set my hair with .

I do have x2 of these though.  

I kept buying it, selling or swapping it.  This time, Imma keep & use it.

I should switch over to something creamy/heavy for the next few months and save my Liquids for Spring/Summer.

Let me know how it works for you.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> curlyhersheygirl
> 
> Hey Curly, I musta' missed something.
> 
> Why did you need a Replacement for Annabelle?  Did it not come or leak or something?



IDareT'sHair Yes the apple DC spilled in the envelope and I ordered 8oz and she only sent 4oz.


----------



## Froreal3

13StepsAhead said:


> So I just got
> x2 Condition Me Softly
> x2 Macadamia styling butters
> x2 Amala & Avocado
> x2 Aunt Cookies Moisture Crème
> x2 Capucua Hair Butters
> 
> Can't wait to try them





curlyhersheygirl said:


> Hey divas. I received my replacement  DC from Annabelle and she included a full size carrot something DC as well. I also received my HV order. I think I will pass on HNH since they can't make up their mind so I spent my money on Texture Me.  After I hit pay nah I saw the processing time



I was spying that Texture Me Naturals...Hmmm They have some good looking stuff. But I will try them out after my no buy in the Spring sometime...or my bday in March or something. Besides that processing time discouraged me. At least with SDs and HV I know they are gonna be slow as molasses and their products are worth it. I don't feel like waiting around for another vendor, especially one I haven't tried yet.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> The week Jan 2nd wouldn't be too bad but not the end of Jan.
> I got everything got except the cupuacu butter.
> 
> *I have never purchased the that step alone. Did you get a coupon in your order? My sis and I got one.*


 
curlyhersheygirl

 I didn't get any HV this time.  Tell Sis I said: Heeeyyyyyyy....

 WAIT: Lemme go back & read TMN.  I thought it said Jan 2nd?


----------



## Froreal3

IDareT'sHair said:


> Froreal3
> 
> I haven't used my SSI Coco Crème.
> 
> I've been getting down lately with Liquid Leave-Ins mostly to set my hair with .
> 
> I do have x2 of these though.
> 
> I kept buying it, selling or swapping it.  This time, Imma keep & use it.
> 
> I should switch over to something creamy/heavy for the next few months and save my Liquids for Spring/Summer.
> 
> Let me know how it works for you.



The Cococream seems more like a refresher on my dry hair days. I'm about to try it now though.   *low expectations*


----------



## Froreal3

IDareT'sHair said:


> curlyhersheygirl
> 
> I didn't get any HV this time.  Tell Sis I said: Heeeyyyyyyy....
> 
> WAIT: Lemme go back & read TMN.  I thought it said Jan 2nd?



ETA: It says it won't ship until *THE WEEK AFTER Jan. 2nd*. That's confusing speech. Just say it won't ship until the 10th or something. 

They won't ship until at least Jan. 2nd. You should get your stuff right along with HH.  

Lemme stop cuz that's when I'mma probably get my SDs.


----------



## beautyaddict1913

Happy holidays ladies! Glad to see all of you online! I am running out to get some last minute items and will have to spend this afternoon catching up since I have missed so much!
Did anyone order from kbb during the Black Friday sale? Have u gotten your stuff yet? I ordered for my mom on 12/2 and the item still says processing on the tracking section of the website. I will have to call them Thursday. I'm just mad that Karen is stunting down to Target with my coins and ain't thought to mail my stuff lol. Bet u them Target orders ain't still processing lol.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> Yes the apple DC spilled in the envelope and *I ordered 8oz and she only sent 4oz.*


 
curlyhersheygirl


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair  She fixed everything and sent me a full size product free so I'm good.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

beautyaddict1913

Clawd BGeezus!......

Nah.....It can't be.  Ms. Beauty Awwwwwww

We miss you Lady!

Wait until chebaby sees this post.

Where you Been?  Somewhere being Glamorous of Course!

Hmpf. 

I guess I won't be seeing you till next Christmas?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@beautyaddict1913

Now...to answer your question, No...did not buy any KBB.

 Comin' Up in here all Random.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl

Glad she made it right for you.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl

Curly, how does the Apple smell?


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> 
> I didn't get any HV this time. Tell Sis I said: Heeeyyyyyyy....
> 
> WAIT: Lemme go back & read TMN. I thought it said Jan 2nd?


 


Froreal3 said:


> They won't ship until at least Jan. 2nd. You should get your stuff right along with HH.
> 
> Lemme stop cuz that's when I'mma probably get my SDs.


 
Right - it said it can take up to 28 days I believe.  At first I was like   but figured by then I'll have some things gone.


----------



## Froreal3

curlyhersheygirl That's good that she fixed that.  I wonder how that Apple strengthener is....how proteiny is it etc?


----------



## Froreal3

Golden75 said:


> Right - it said it can take up to 28 days I believe.  At first I was like   but figured by then I'll have some things gone.



28 days.  That's what I always say too...but I want for my stuff not to be sitting in limbo Golden75.  

Besides what does the "week after Jan. 2nd" mean anyway?  Will it ship on the 9th?


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @beautyaddict1913
> 
> Clawd BGeezus!......
> 
> Nah.....It can't be. Ms. Beauty Awwwwwww
> 
> We miss you Lady!
> 
> Wait until @chebaby sees this post.
> 
> Where you Been? Somewhere being Glamorous of Course!
> 
> Hmpf.
> 
> I guess I won't be seeing you till next Christmas?


 
beauty decided to come on home lol.

im so hair bored. i need it to hurry up and grow. i rocking this raggedy bunny tail


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

...........


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> 
> Curly, how does the Apple smell?



IDareT'sHair It's hard to describe. It smells a tad herbal with a hint of floral scents. It's not bad but it's not yummy either.

The consistency is on the thin side, it should be in a bottle not a jar IMO.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75 curlyhersheygirl 13StepsAhead

Okay...

So who gone contact Texture Me Natural and see what after the week of Jan 2nd means?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *It's hard to describe. It smells a tad herbal with a hint of floral scents. It's not bad but it's not yummy either.
> 
> The consistency is on the thin side, it should be in a bottle not a jar IMO.*


 
curlyhersheygirl

 Interesting. 

 I didn't look at any of the Conditioners or Hair Cremes at all.


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Golden75 @curlyhersheygirl @13StepsAhead
> 
> Okay...
> 
> So who gone contact Texture Me Natural and see what after the week of Jan 2nd means?


 
IDareT'sHair - Lemme re-read and try to decipher


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75

Yeah, you know I blazed right through the "Terms & Conditions"

Thanks G!


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair - I gotta check on my computer at home, site not cooperating now. If you can, click on the terms & conditions it may have been there where I saw it.  Could've sworn it something about 2-28 days or 2-4weeks. But this is what the site says:

Please read Terms & Conditions before placing an order.
The store will be closed from December 20th - January 2nd. Any orders placed during  this time (12.15.13-1.2.14) *will not ship out until the week after January 2nd 2014*.

*bolded* My interpretation is it won't ship out until following week, and not necessarily the 1/2/14 - they are closed till then.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl

Curly, give a review once you use/try it. 

You know, you & I pretty much like all the same types of things.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75

I ain't pressed.  I just don't wanna forget I ordered it.

And Ynobe is closed as well.  So, it will be good getting a couple packages in the New Year.

I may finally get my Hairitage then too.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> curlyhersheygirl
> 
> Curly, give a review once you use/try it.
> 
> You know, you & I pretty much like all the same types of things.



IDareT'sHair I will.

In regards to Texture Me Natural, I guess depending on when you ordered and when they re-open it will have been at least 2 weeks so that will fit into the time frame. I'm hoping I receive my order by the 15th.


----------



## beautyaddict1913

IDareT'sHair hey luv! I can't believe I haven't logged in here for 4 months. I've been focusing on makeup - I can only handle 1 addiction at a time lol. I have to get back into it tho. My hair is struggling! I don't do half of the things I used to do to it and I took my water filter off of my shower head when our bathroom was renovated and I can definitely tell the difference. On Thursday I'm going to have to buy a new filter and some ion hard water shampoo from Sally's. My hair has grown but it's not at optimal health or length right now.


----------



## Froreal3

Golden75 said:


> IDareT'sHair - I gotta check on my computer at home, site not cooperating now. If you can, click on the terms & conditions it may have been there where I saw it.  Could've sworn it something about 2-28 days or 2-4weeks. But this is what the site says:
> 
> Please read Terms & Conditions before placing an order.
> The store will be closed from December 20th - January 2nd. Any orders placed during  this time (12.15.13-1.2.14) *will not ship out until the week after January 2nd 2014*.
> 
> *bolded* My interpretation is it won't ship out until following week, and not necessarily the 1/2/14 - they are closed till then.



That's what it looks like Golden75. I can't wait for reviews since I'm sitting this one out. Those prices are very reasonable and I'm feeling the scent options.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

beautyaddict1913

We tawk about you all the time.  

You know you can have us cracking up.

I know how you get down with the Make Up, but don't forget about your PJ Sistas in the Hair Care world.

Now, you have to come back so we can help you get your Hair in Optimal Health.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl

I won't start trippin' until 01/15-ish.


----------



## felic1

Merry Christmas Use 1 buy 1! Love you Guys!!!


----------



## Froreal3

I just used this Cococreme leave in sealed with a little Keravada Fenugreek and some Juicy Berry Frosting on the ends. I also put some of the Marshmallow Herbal Hair Cream sample on a section of my hair. 

The Cococream smells good and reminds me a little of the Soultanicals Knot Sauce scent. It goes on smoothly and is a little more substantial than I thought it would be. Let's see how it hold's up today. 

The Juicy Berry Buttercream Frosting smells just like fruity juicy berries. It smells really good...really good  Consistency is very light and fluffy, but it goes on dense and does not emulsify immediately...takes some time to work in. 

The Marshmallow Hair Cream goes on similar to Bee Mine Luscious  It smells quite similar as well. That is a good thing since Luscious is one of my HGs. It's crazy how sometimes the samples turn out better than the actual purchase.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

felic1

May You and Your Family have a Safe, Blessed & Prosperous Christmas & New Year.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Froreal3

I pulled a jar of SSI Marshmallow and the SSI Marula & Hemp to try to finish up soon.

I like them both.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl

Are you done buying? 

 I gotta admit: TMN and the 2nd Annabelle was some of my last minute random purchases.

Curly, there wasn't anything in HNH I actually wanted to buy. 

pm me if you want this Pink Hibiscus DCer. I'll send it to you when I go back to work.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair I think I'm done. Nothing else is enticing me right now. 

We can do a swap, I'll send you one of the blueberry cowashers from SSI since you wanted to try that.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

felic1 Merry Christmas sis. I hope you and your family have a wonderful day. God bless.


----------



## Beamodel

Froreal3

I use and love the cocoa cream leave in. I only use it as a leave in though. It's really light and smells delightful.


----------



## Beamodel

I'm halfway though my HH carrot cake frosting. I only have one back up. I love this stuff.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Beamodel

Hey Ms. Bea! 

 What's up Girlie?


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair

Hey sis. I was thinking of getting more Annabelle but imma pass. I need to use what I got first bc who knows I might not even like it. 

You know my hair is picky picky


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel said:


> Hey sis. I was thinking of getting more Annabelle but imma pass. I need to use what I got first bc who knows I might not even like it.
> 
> You know my hair *is* *picky picky*



@Beamodel

This made me laugh. My mother use to say this.

Yeah, did you read the ingredients? 

And do they agree with your hair?

 I don't need any crèmes or lotions right now.  Maybe in the Spring I'll check them out.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair

The ingredients seem like they will mesh well but I will know for sure when I use it. 

Did u make anymore purchases from anyone?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel

I'm already thinking about Friday's wash day.


----------



## Beamodel

Me too IDareT'sHair

I will use Annabelle Blueberry DC on Friday


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel said:


> The ingredients seem like they will mesh well but I will know for sure when I use it.
> 
> *Did u make anymore purchases from anyone?*


 
Beamodel

 No...just those x2 Texture Me Naturals purchases and the Hair Tonic from Annabelle.

 I think I might be done now. 

 Unless someone has a Sale. this weekend.  I still didn't get any PBN.

 Imma do a 'Swap' with Curly for some SSI Blueberry Cowash.


----------



## Froreal3

^^^Can't wait to hear your review Beamodel I'm in love with the Pumpkin Hair Butta. I keep going back to it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel

Imma use Fleurtzy DC'er on Friday.  That's some guud stuff.  Too bad it's discontinued.

Not sure what else though (yet).

I think I'm brew either Green or Marshmallow Root Tea.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Beamodel

ETA: I forgot I got some Ynobe too.


----------



## Beamodel

Froreal3

Yes, I will report back on Friday his the Blueberry DC is. 


IDareT'sHair

That SSI blueberry cowash sounds lovely. I didn't get any Ynobe either. I only have the Shea something butter/cream


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Beamodel

You must have the Silky Shea. I have x1 of those too.

Yeah, I got a 16oz back up of the Amala & Nettle. 

I got this one with Soy Protein.

My 8oz is without the Soy Protein.

OT: After 01/01 I'd like to go to Easter/Mothers Day without making a purchase. 

That would be so sweet.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair

Yea thts what I have. Good luck with holding out on buying for a while. Lawd knows I am going to. I need to use up some stuff and rebuke these sales in the name of Gesus


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel

I know Imma need to buy a Tub of Relaxer in March. erplexed 

That should be the only thing I buy between now & then, but I know the sales Spurrrrrt will get all up in these Fangas before then.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair 

I need to look at the calendar to see when I will relax again


----------



## Froreal3

Why on earth do I have a Texture Me Naturals cart? smh


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel

Yeah, I got to get a tub around Feb/March.


----------



## Beamodel

Froreal3

Texture me has too much aloe in their products for my hair


----------



## Froreal3

That bogo is very tempting. I'm even on the paypal screen w/pay now staring me down.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair

Have you tried ORS relaxer? I love it....


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Froreal3 said:


> *That bogo is very tempting. I'm even on the paypal screen w/pay now staring me down.*


 
Froreal3

 You might as well, so we can all be waiting together.oke:

 Gone Girl & Hit PayNahoke:


----------



## Froreal3

^^I knew you'd say that.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel

I know, that's what you said. 

I have not.  I've only tried:

Design Essentials (at Salon)
Linange Shea Butter
Mizani Butter Blends Mild & MBB Sensitive Scalp (no-lye)
Affirm Lye Mild


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Froreal3 said:


> *^^I knew you'd say that.*


 
Froreal3

 You might as well. 

 So, we can see how long it takes, who gets theirs first...you know..all that PJ kinda stuff

 Not to mention, when it arrives we need to discuss packaging, labels, scents, consistencies and all that other kinda stuff


----------



## Froreal3

I wonder why I see the Ayurvedic Hair tea listed in the dropdown box as a free item, but not in the product menu...Does that mean it is sold out and she'll have to email me about it later? Hmmm...


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair

I've tried Mizani before. I liked it but it was expensive and yielded the same results as other relaxers. 

I really want to try Design Essentials though


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Froreal3 said:


> *I wonder why I see the Ayurvedic Hair tea listed in the dropdown box as a free item, but not in the product menu...Does that mean it is sold out and she'll have to email me about it later? Hmmm...*




@Froreal3

The x2 I got were listed in the "Free Item" area and not in the product menu.

Not sure what that means, now that you mention it? The only thing she said was OOS was that Moisture Therapy DC'er




Beamodel said:


> @IDareT'sHair
> 
> I've tried Mizani before. *I liked it but it was expensive and yielded the same results as other relaxers.*
> 
> I really want to try Design Essentials though


@Beamodel

I Agree.  Design Essentials is nice.

Did Either of You get that Email from Soultanicals about why stuff ain't been shipped out yet?


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair

I get ST emails and quickly delete them.


----------



## Froreal3

Ok ok! Stop wringing my arm already!  I got 1 Aunt Cookie's, Free 16oz. Condition Me Softly and 1 Cupuacu Buttercream, FREE Macadamia Styling Butter.


----------



## Froreal3

My whole excuse is that I will have used up some stuff by mid-January when I receive these products since it is "first come, first served."


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel said:


> *I get ST emails and quickly delete them.*


 
Beamodel

 Don't ask me why I even bothered to read it or better yet, why am I still Subscribed?..



Froreal3 said:


> *Ok ok! Stop wringing my arm already!  I got 1 Aunt Cookie's, Free 16oz. Condition Me Softly and 1 Cupuacu Buttercream, FREE Macadamia Styling Butter.*


 
Froreal3

 Good Girl.


----------



## Froreal3

^^^ I'm ok about it. It isn't January first yet...new year's resolutions are not yet in effect.


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Beamodel  ETA: I forgot I got some Ynobe too.



IDareT'sHair -  i was gonna say,  now didn't you order Ynobe? We can't forget!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75

Hush G!  I wrote everything down.


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair - i need to write it down too.  

Trying to figure out my wash day too and how many times I'll wash on vacay


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Froreal3

I'll stick to my Tuesday/Friday schedule.

Unless I use something funky that I need to get out....


----------



## Brownie518

Hey, ladies. What ya'll doin, making carts???

@IDareT'sHair Beamodel


----------



## Brownie518

B, I got some Fenugreek so I'm going to start using that next week. I can't wait. I'm going to have to get two 8oz of the KV Fenugreek next time. I'm killin it..


----------



## Beamodel

Brownie518 said:


> B, I got some Fenugreek so I'm going to start using that next week. I can't wait. I'm going to have to get two 8oz of the KV Fenugreek next time. I'm killin it..



Lol, Brownie518

That fenugreek is awesome. I'm trying to hold on to my bottles too smh


----------



## divachyk

13StepsAhead, feel better!!!

Golden75, that's nuts about STs. 

Not sure if I mentioned but my HV arrived Sunday (Sunday delivery rocks). 

May each of you have a blessed & joyous Christmas!


----------



## natura87

Golden75 said:


> IDareT'sHair -  i was gonna say,  now didn't you order Ynobe? We can't forget!



Ynobe is everything.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Merry Christmas divas. May the peace of Christ be with you all today and always. Blessings.


----------



## Ltown

Merry Christmas ladies!


----------



## Beamodel

Merry Christmas ladies.... 

I hope each of you have a very happy and joyous day with family and friends.


----------



## Golden75

Merry Christmas!


----------



## Froreal3

Everyone enjoy your Christmas!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Merry PJ Rockin' Christmas my fellow partners in Haulin'-Crime!

May you all have a Blessed Christmas and a Peaceful and Prosperous New Year.


----------



## Babygrowth

Merry Christmas ladies! I have alot of reading to catch up on this thread but enjoy the rest of y'all evening and stay safe.


----------



## 13StepsAhead

Merry Christmas haulin Divas!!!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Angelbean

Merry Christmas ladies!!


----------



## Golden75

I stopped into Walgreens to see if they had some gravy mix.  First section i went to, hair products.  Picked up some SM & ASIAN products and realized i have a problem and put them back!  Did get new satin bonnet.

Hope every one is enjoying their day!


----------



## natura87

Still in twists.They are feeling nice and soft. I'm still trying to finish up this QB AOHC so I might just use this up over the next few months for my twists. I am still looking for a satin scarf or bonnet though..

I just spent 2 hours looking for cheese in South Korea, rural South Korea but still. I couldnt find a block of cheese so I settled on ice cream.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> ...........


 i keep missing you. hey lady
happy merry late christmas how was your holiday?


----------



## Froreal3

Golden75 said:


> I stopped into Walgreens to see if they had some gravy mix.  First section i went to, hair products.  Picked up some SM & ASIAN products and realized i have a problem and put them back!  Did get new satin bonnet.
> 
> Hope every one is enjoying their day!




Golden75! Girl don't worry. Walgreens was the only store open, so I stopped by for some mashed potatoes, soup, and ice cream (mushy foods for me to eat). Do you know I first stopped in the hair section, looked around, picked up a bottle of Tresseme Heat Protectant spray? smdh. My excuse was that I am blowdrying my hair this weekend for my LC.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel

Hey Bea!

What's Up Lady?

You get anything from Curlmart?


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair

I thought about it but nah, imma pass. What about you?


----------



## BranwenRosewood

My henna is 'Out for Delivery'. It won't be in the mailbox until 7pm.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel

I made up a Cart, but 'couldn't pull the Trigga'

You know TRENDS20 still gets you an additional 20%


----------



## Golden75

Hey ladies!  What a day!  Went to mall to exchange bro & moms gifts, madhouse!!! And didn't have their sizes, had to just return & order online.  

I did get Curlmart:
2 - DB Mask 
MHC - papaya paste, honey mask, buttery soy
CJ smoothing condish & rehab
Jessiecurl Deep condition treatment

Sent ST another email.  Makes no sense to send track # 12/20 and ish still saying Electronic info rec'd.  I'll either phase ST out my life or order from somewhere else, most likely phase out!


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair said:


> Beamodel  I made up a Cart, but 'couldn't pull the Trigga'  You know TRENDS20 still gets you an additional 20%



IDareT'sHair

Yea, there is another code for 20% too but I dong think I'm gonna get anything. 

I'm waiting on PBN. Not like I need it bc I have two Muru Muru already and this one will be an extra back up. However I did get a capucu butter though. I like that butter. It's lite and reminds me of SSI Seyani Butter or BASK 7 Fold butter.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel

I like that Butter too.

I finally heard back from HH about adding that Caramel Frappe.erplexed  

It was a 'canned response' like: I'll look into it and get back with you.

So, I'm sure it was the person she hired.  I read some post that she hired a couple of folks.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair

Yea, I read it on Facebook about her hiring someone. I abandoned the HH thread. To much drama, negativity etc. that kind if stuff does something eery to my soul. 

But if you want frapp you can have mines.  Not sure if I really want it. I like it but lawd carrot cake just does something spectacular to my hair.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

FYI:

Afroveda is Relocating to California.  

15% off $35.00 Code = *AVLA*


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair

Man, that curl mart got me thinking... 

My honey child honey hair mask 
KBB Sweet Ambrosia

I've never smelled the lavender vanilla one but Gawd I love the vanilla latte


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel

Thank you.  It's no 'biggie' I just wanted to try it.  

If they invoice me it's fine & if not, it's just :dollar: for someone else.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair

Lol,  I hear ya. Well if you change your mind... I'm here!


----------



## Beamodel

I ding know if I should hit pay nah on curl mart arrgggg


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75 said:


> *I did get Curlmart:
> 2 - DB Mask
> MHC - papaya paste, honey mask, buttery soy
> CJ smoothing condish & rehab
> Jessiecurl Deep condition treatment
> *
> Sent ST another email. Makes no sense to send track # 12/20 and ish still saying Electronic info rec'd. *I'll either phase ST out my life or order from somewhere else, most likely phase out!*



@Golden75

Oooookay......... I see you got your CM on.  

 I hope you got that 20% on top of the 15

Yeah, you need to Phase Out ST'icals (over it). 

Although I do wanna try that Knot Butter.


----------



## Froreal3

Beamodel said:


> I ding know if I should hit pay nah on curl mart arrgggg



oke:Beamodel.... It's OK since you didn't partake in Texture Me Naturals.  

Sent from my Snow White Frost Galaxy S4


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel said:


> *I ding know if I should hit pay nah on curl mart arrgggg*



@Beamodel

WAIT!

You just said two seconds ago you were passing??????

 ETA: Thanks for the offer on the C-Frappe.


----------



## Beamodel

Froreal3

ENABLER - lol

I'm not sure about that lavender vanilla scent. I really like the vanilla latte. Hmmmm I might pass. I had snagged PBN BOGO on Friday though.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Beamodel  WAIT!  You just said two seconds ago you were passing??????  ETA: Thanks for the offer on the C-Frappe.



Idatet'shair

Yea I think I'm going to pass. I'm not sure about the lavender vanilla scent. U dnt need anything either. Just bored lol.


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair - Yes I did.  I'm looking again, making sure I didn't miss anything.  Looking for a good edge control.


----------



## Golden75

Curlmart already sent tracking info.  They are fast!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Beamodel @Golden75 @Froreal3

Pffft. 

 The Good Lawd knows I can't say nothin' about ya'll PJ's gettin' your last 2013 Haul on.

I just couldn't find nothing to buy. 

I had a Cart with MHC Buttery Soy & some DB and backed it out.

Then I made another Cart and thought: What am I doing? 

This don't make no sense.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75 said:


> *Curlmart already sent tracking info. They are fast!*


 
Golden75

.............

 Hold that down Pusha!


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair - Yea, I just figured get out my system and be done   I def have enough to stay occupied for a long time!  I am sure I have to go through and toss more stuff.  I ended up tossing all the Kyra's cause stuff I thought was ok, smelled iffy on a 2nd check.

Guess no yarn in March


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I need to write up a quick Regi for tomorrow.

I know I'll be using Fleurtzy to Steam with. .... 

Not sure what else?erplexed


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75 said:


> *- Yea, I just figured get out my system and be done  I def have enough to stay occupied for a long time! I am sure I have to go through and toss more stuff. I ended up tossing all the Kyra's cause stuff I thought was ok, smelled iffy on a 2nd check.
> 
> Guess no yarn in March*



Golden75

 I need to look at a few more things of mine.

 Nope.  No Yarn Braids in March.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Golden75

G, what are you close to using up? 

 I'd still like to use up 3-5 items before 12/31


----------



## 13StepsAhead

Finally got my HV and I'm super excited to use these products again!!! And with this 20% off coupon they included with my order I will be ordering some more goodies.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Golden75  G, what are you close to using up?  I'd still like to use up 3-5 items before 12/31



IDareT'sHair

3 to 5 things. Lawd girl... I cannot use up stuff that quick. We only have a few more days before 12/31


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel

I know I'll finish up a bottle of HV Ph Rinse.  

And I'm almost finish with a Spritz.  And maybe a Crème?

I did finish up x1 CCs Naturals Hibiscus Crème.  I have x1 back up.  

And I may finish up an oil.

For me, it may be do-able.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Beamodel

Um....

 I just checked outta Curlmart:

x2 Curl Rehab (Strawberry Ice Cream)


----------



## BranwenRosewood

My Hennasooq order was supposed to be delivered today but I just checked the tracking info and it says 'Notice Left'. Left where? There was mail in the mailbox but no package and there was nothing left on the door or porch. I can't stand our mailman. I'm calling the post office tomorrow.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

DUPLICATE..............


----------



## IDareT'sHair

BranwenRosewood

Who You?

Are you RavenSR or who?


----------



## BranwenRosewood

IDareT'sHair

LOL! That was me but I changed my username so I can have the same one on all the sites I use this email address for. My Pinterest and Facebook (sales and discount codes only) are the same as this. I also try to keep my avatars consistent. It's less I have to remember since I never write down username/passwords unless it's complicated.


----------



## Froreal3

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Beamodel
> 
> Um....
> 
> I just checked outta Curlmart:
> 
> x2 Curl Rehab (Strawberry Ice Cream)



  I'm not gon lie. I made a cart right quick too.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

BranwenRosewood

I said .....Um....So Who is this coming up in here all Random?

Froreal3

What You Get?


----------



## BranwenRosewood

IDareT'sHair

 I was laughing so hard at "Who You?". 

I was gonna leave my avatar the same for a while after the change but I wanted to test some new pics today and as soon as I did I noticed the name change. I left my siggie the same so I can still be recognized in the threads where I post semi-regularly.


----------



## Froreal3

IDareT'sHair said:


> BranwenRosewood
> 
> I said .....Um....So Who is this coming up in here all Random?
> 
> Froreal3
> 
> What You Get?



IDareT'sHair I made a cart, but backed out of it.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Beamodel  Um....  I just checked outta Curlmart:  x2 Curl Rehab (Strawberry Ice Cream)



IDareT'sHair

Lmao, so u hot something huh??? I thought about that  CJ. I had it once before. It worked alright at first but when I had gotten down to my last use, it worked well (go figure). 

So u thought about buying it to try it again.


----------



## Beamodel

BranwenRosewood said:


> IDareT'sHair  LOL! That was me but I changed my username so I can have the same one on all the sites I use this email address for. My Pinterest and Facebook (sales and discount codes only) are the same as this. I also try to keep my avatars consistent. It's less I have to remember since I never write down username/passwords unless it's complicated.[/QUOTE
> 
> Girl you can't be coming all up in the house all random and ish... Lol. Gots'ta say something to let us know.


----------



## Beamodel

Froreal3 said:


> I'm not gon lie. I made a cart right quick too.



Froreal3

You too????  

I will not hit pay nah.... I will not hit pay nah....


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Golden75  G, what are you close to using up?  I'd still like to use up 3-5 items before 12/31



IDareT'sHair -  i'll finish up HQS mango repair this weekend.  I have a corner left so it will be my prepoo.  I think SSI Honey Rinse is about to be done, may have 2-3 uses.  PBN MM close to done.    

I'm trying to determine how many times i'll wash on vacay.


----------



## divachyk

I'm late to the party but I bit on CM and got:
Hair Dew (1x 8oz) 
MYHC Buttery Soy
MYHC Organic Hair Creme
DB Cocoa Bean Smoothing Cream (Whip is OOS so I got the cream)
DB Daily LI

I should have gotten Oyin Hair Dew, 16oz. It was sold out when I went back to purchase. I was gonna add on 1 more 8oz but the price of 2 8ozs cost more than 1 16oz. I'm just salty and likely gonna just keep my order as-is.


----------



## Beamodel

If anyone is interested I will be listing my DB Sweet Cocoa Bean Whip when I get home later today.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel

Nice.  I'm sure it will go quickly!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I think my Annabelle Spritz is out for delivery. So, I guess I'll get that today.

So I'll be waiting on:
Curlmart
PAKS Cosmetics (UK)
Texture Me
Hairitage Hydration
Ynobe Shop


----------



## Froreal3

Morning ladies... I keep going back to that Annabelle's Pumpkin Butter. I'm dogging it as a body and hair butter. I need to scale back before it's all gone...and that mess is not cheap.  I think it's the scent that got me hooked.  I also just spritzed my hair with the Pumpkin spray leave in. 

Think I'm going to blowdry and possibly lightly flat iron my hair this weekend. I may use the SSI Cococream for that since it's super light, but pretty moisturizing.

OAN: Glad I didn't go for that Curlmart stuff. I'm still waiting on SDs and Texture Me Naturals. Hopefully by the time they show up, I'll be done with some of these leave ins.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Hey divas I hope everyone had a wonderful Christmas. I really want to buy something but not sure if I will.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl

You need to Jump on that Curlmart. 

 It's already 15% and you can use a COUPON CODE = BEST20 or TRENDS20 for an additional 20% off and Five Dolla' Shipping.

I might go back in & pick up another bottle of DevaCurl No Poo right quick.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Froreal3 said:


> Morning ladies... *I keep going back to that Annabelle's Pumpkin Butter. I'm dogging it as a body and hair butter. I need to scale back before it's all gone...and that mess is not cheap. I think it's the scent that got me hooked.  I also just spritzed my hair with the Pumpkin spray leave in.*
> 
> Think I'm going to blowdry and possibly lightly flat iron my hair this weekend. I may use the SSI Cococream for that since it's super light, but pretty moisturizing.
> 
> OAN: Glad I didn't go for that Curlmart stuff. I'm still waiting on SDs and Texture Me Naturals. Hopefully by the time they show up, I'll be done with some of these leave ins.



Froreal3

 I hate when I do that.  That's why I'm outta KeraVada right now.  I tore skrait up into it and wouldn't quit. 

 Now it's gone.


----------



## Froreal3

IDareT'sHair I'm trying be easy on the Keravada too.  I wish those darn 2 Nourish Oils from SDs would hurry up so I can alternate. I'm gonna have to go back to regla oils!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl

I went back into CM & got my DevaCurl No Poo


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> curlyhersheygirl  I went back into CM & got my DevaCurl No Poo



IDareT'sHair I purchased original moxie stuff since I always wanted to try this line but the price was a deterrent.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl

Lemme know how that is. 

I should have gotten some MopTop DC'er.  

I love that stuff, but, price is a huge deterrent.erplexed

*Fab* had sent me a jar a while back.

I'm getting excited about Fleurtzy possibly coming back.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl

That Fleurtzy is one of my best DC'ers. 

 Maybe by the time I get around to using my 2nd Jar, we'll know something?

LaColocha use to love these products.

Imma hold on to this other Jar though. 

 You see, I finally just got around to opening the 1st one.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair I'm excited too. As soon as she reopens I'm stocking up. That the DC'er was all that and a pack of chips lol.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *I'm excited too. As soon as she reopens I'm stocking up. That the DC'er was all that and a pack of chips lol.*


 
curlyhersheygirl

 Hmpf. 2 Bags *for real*

 And I don't want no Reformulations either 

 I want it exactly the same.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair Yes I agree exactly the same.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl

I can't wait for your review of Original Moxie.  I've been curious about this one as well.

Someone pm'ed me a while back to ask for my Review (and I had never purchased it before). 

I just had never heard too many reviews (positive or negative) or never been too interested in the line.

So, I went in & looked at those prices........


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75

G, what you durrin'?


----------



## Froreal3

Hmmm....what is this Fluertzy that yall are speaking of?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Froreal3
It was a line that was discontinued....but may be making a comeback.


----------



## Froreal3

Thanks IDareT'sHair....I'm looking at some old reviews.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair I'm going to steam with Annabelle's blueberry DC today so I'll post my review later. The apple and mango DC stiffened up so I guess that's why it's in a jar. Maybe it melted in transit.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

I forgot to mention that I used the SSI cowash today and it was nice. It's very moisturizing and did an ok job at cleaning my scalp and hair. I don't think its cleansing properties are as good as HV amala or CJ daily fix but for light cleansing it's really good. I think it was formulated for the people who cowash daily. For weekly cowashers like myself this can be used if you have a little product buildup or want to transition your hairstyle. I don't think it will be very effective if you have a lot of buildup.


----------



## chebaby

chello ladies

so ive been in my bunny tail for what seems like forever. i dont have time to do my hair as often as i used to. i washed this morning with the last of my cd black vanilla shampoo and conditioned with mop top daily conditioner and i used soultanicals knot sauce for the first time. i LOVE it. ok first off compared to cr lotion it smoothed the mess out of my hair. even though cr makes my hair super soft for days it doesnt smooth which i dont care about cause ive never looked for smoothing in a product. but this stuff is so thick(hard to get out the bottle) that it smoothes the hair. right now its soft and shiny but its day one so we will see how long that lasts.
i pulled out all my soultanicals stuff to use. i have mango dip, marula murumuru and fluffalicious.

today im stopping at the bss and i dont know everything im going to pick up but im def. going to get sm purification masque.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

Hey Ms. Chebaby!

Speaking of ST'icals, I do wanna try: I Can't Believe it's Knot Butter.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Hey Ms. Chebaby!
> 
> Speaking of ST'icals, I do wanna try: I Can't Believe it's Knot Butter.


 i was on the site last night eyeing that. but then i remembered people having shipping issues and back away.


----------



## Beamodel

Ok I'm done for real now. 
I just hit pay nah at CurlMart...

CJ Rehab
KBB Sweet Ambrosia


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@chebaby

Yeah...what's up with these Vendors and all their Shipping problems? 

Then they start throwing all their personal problems into the mix. 

Doesn't make sense. #turnoff

@Beamodel

I think I'm done too.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

That DevaCurl "No Poo" has Tingle for Days


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Yeah...what's up with these Vendors and all their Shipping problems?
> 
> Then they start throwing all their personal problems into the mix.
> 
> Doesn't make sense. #turnoff
> 
> @Beamodel
> 
> I think I'm done too.


 its a HUGE turn off. and i really want to buy some soultanicals too


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> That DevaCurl "No Poo" has Tingle for Days


its the bomb


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

I wished I had tried it before I placed my 1st CM order.  

I had to go back in for it.


----------



## Beamodel

chebaby said:


> its a HUGE turn off. and i really want to buy some soultanicals too



chebaby

Have you looked at Foxy Mango site for ST?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel

It looks like you & Ms. Curly curlyhersheygirl are both using/trying the Annabelle's Blueberry DC'er today.

Can't wait for both your reviews. (Relaxed & Natural)


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair

I can't wait to get home to try it too. Fingers crossed. I have a sample of the carrot cake conditioner and the coco avocado conditioner


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> I wished I had tried it before I placed my 1st CM order.
> 
> I had to go back in for it.


urg i hate when i forget things. then you have to pay shipping 2x


Beamodel said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Have you looked at Foxy Mango site for ST?


i just looked on there, never heard of them. they are sold out of darn near everything


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

Yeah, but it was $12 & some Change on CM which was very good. 

I still got it cheaper than on the Ground.erplexed


----------



## BranwenRosewood

The number for the local post office is disconnected. How is that possible? They get a lot of business so they should have a working number. I called the 1-800 number and they said I can still pick up my package without the notice since one didn't get left. I hope my package is at the post office so I can get it now instead of waiting until 7pm and possibly getting another 'Notice Left' update.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I'm using some CCs Naturals Hair Crème *Hibiscus L-I* (I've had it in my Stash)....it smells SOOOO Good.  

I don't know if it's Chocolate or Mocha or Caramel but it smells delish.

I'm really liking these products by CCs Naturals.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

BranwenRosewood

You should be able to pick it up with your License.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Yeah, but it was $12 & some Change on CM which was very good.
> 
> I still got it cheaper than on the Ground.erplexed


 oh well thats good.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

I really enjoyed that.  It cleaned sufficiently, hair felt Moisturized and the Tingles were a Plus. 

I really like it.  So much so, that I did that quick repurchase.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> I really enjoyed that. It cleaned sufficiently, hair felt Moisturized and the Tingles were a Plus.
> 
> I really like it. *So much so, that I did that quick repurchase*.


 im not surprised

i think i might pick up a cj daily fix speaking of cleansing conditioners.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@chebaby

I can't wait to hear what all you get. Don't forget to use the Additional 20% at CM.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> I can't wait to hear what all you get. Don't forget to use the Additional 20% at CM.


 ok ill let you know i havent hauled in a good while. i looked at my stash and was like where all my products lol. i feel like my stash is gone(not really) but i def. dont have a much as i  use to.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My Annabelle Spritz came today and something else (I need to open)??  

I think it's just some Shower Gel from B&BW's.


----------



## Froreal3

Beamodel said:


> chebaby
> 
> Have you looked at Foxy Mango site for ST?



Or this place in NC? http://www.hairizonbeauty.com/brands/Soultanicals-.html

I've never ordered from them before, but you're probably gonna get your stuff before two months. 

I might go ahead and cop me some of that Mango Dip if my local natural hair store place doesn't have it by next week.

chebaby


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Froreal3

I need to take a look at that site.  That's a new one (for me).


----------



## Froreal3

^^^IDareT'sHair Looks like they don't have that much Soultanicals. I tried to put more than one Mango Dip in my cart and it said they don't have more than one.  I guess I'll wait for the store near me to have it in stock. erplexed


----------



## HanaKuroi

Froreal3 said:


> Or this place in NC? http://www.hairizonbeauty.com/brands/Soultanicals-.html
> 
> I've never ordered from them before, but you're probably gonna get your stuff before two months.
> 
> I might go ahead and cop me some of that Mango Dip if my local natural hair store place doesn't have it by next week.
> 
> chebaby



Have u ordered from them before? I can read but I am tired. I missed the part where you said you haven't ordered from them before. 

Sent from my iPad using LHC


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Froreal3

I wasn't interested in ST'icals (I just wanted to see what all they had).  

They don't have a very robust selection of offerings.erplexed


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I wish I could remember when Ynobe was suppose to open back up & ship?  

I forgot?  And honestly don't remember


----------



## BranwenRosewood

IDareT'sHair

They closed from 12/22-12/26.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@BranwenRosewood

Great! 

 So that means she should be shipping soon

Thanks Girlie


----------



## IDareT'sHair

BranwenRosewood

Did you get any Ynobe?


----------



## BranwenRosewood

IDareT'sHair

You're Welcome. Processing time is probably still 7-10 days or longer since it's the holidays.


----------



## BranwenRosewood

IDareT'sHair

Yup  I couldn't pass up the 40% and free shipping. I got

Body Butter in Warm Cinnamon Vanilla
Silky Shea Cream for hair & skin


----------



## BranwenRosewood

My package wasn't at the post office so it should be delivered today with something else I got from eBay. If it's not delivered I'll fill out the re-delivery for online so I can pick it up from the post office Monday.

I also asked the lady at the post office for a phone number since the one on usps.com is out of order. She said that number was probably the Pre-Katrina number. They need to do some updating on the website.


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair said:


> Golden75  G, what you durrin'?



IDareT'sHair -  I was helping my bro finish moving/cleaning his apartment.  I'm wiped out!


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Here's my review of Annabelle's blueberry cheesecake DC. It has adequate slip for those that detangle with their DC's. I steamed with this for 1 hr and it was absorbed by my hair. Upon rinsing my hair my hair was very moisturized and manageable.  I really like this DC, it's a definite repurchase.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl

Very Nice Review Ms. Curly! Did you get a 4oz or 8oz ?

Speaking of Annabelle - My other Spritz just came today.

 Glad to know it's a Repurchase.


----------



## Froreal3

curlyhersheygirl said:


> Here's my review of Annabelle's blueberry cheesecake DC. It has adequate slip for those that detangle with their DC's. I steamed with this for 1 hr and it was absorbed by my hair. Upon rinsing my hair my hair was very moisturized and manageable.  I really like this DC, it's a definite repurchase.



Thanks curlyhersheygirl I'm gonna try this next.


----------



## Froreal3

I'm prepooing/dcing overnight with MYHC Oliveyou mixed with EVCO, EVOO, Keravada Fenugreek, Moroccan oil, and Bamboo Kendi oil under my Hair Therapy wrap. 

ETA: My MYHC Olive You is about 50% gone now.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl  Very Nice Review Ms. Curly! Did you get a 4oz or 8oz ?  Speaking of Annabelle - My other Spritz just came today.  Glad to know it's a Repurchase.



I purchased an 8oz. I'm going to ask her to offer larger sizes.


----------



## chebaby

Froreal3, i checked out that site. looks good from what i can see


----------



## Froreal3

chebaby said:


> Froreal3, i checked out that site. looks good from what i can see



Yeah, it looks like it's a BSS somewhere in NC. Luckily I have a brick and mortar that sells Soultanicals, so I don't have to order from online...unless I'm lazy. 

I see they done tore up poor Foxy Mango.


----------



## BranwenRosewood

Got my henna 

I think I'm gonna mix some to apply tomorrow.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I need to go look at Annabelle's offerings again.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair said:


> I need to go look at Annabelle's offerings again.



IDareT'sHair

I think her shop is temp closed. 

Any whoo I have the blueberry DC on right now. First impression, a nice amount of slip. Smells good. Will see what's up after I rinse it out.


----------



## Beamodel

Have anyone ever purchased from this site before: 

http://www.beautybynaturellc.com/brands.php


----------



## Beamodel

Ok so I rinsed out Annabelle Blueberry Cheesecake DC. I must admit, I really like it. Upon rinsing my hair was really soft. 

I'm air drying right now. I was gonna do a tea rinse (I will save it for my next wash since I already brewed it) but I wanted to see how the DC performed without any potential help from the tea rinse. 

So far, it's a hit and a repurchase.


----------



## Froreal3

^^^Thanks for the reviews ladies. I'm gonna have to pick up one of the dcs in a bottle now.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Beamodel @curlyhersheygirl

Great Reviews of the Annabelle Blueberry DC'er Ladies! 

I saw where 8oz is $20.00 *cough* I will still need a discount.

@Froreal3

They are Closed until 01/01.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Beamodel @curlyhersheygirl  Great Reviews of the Annabelle Blueberry DC'er Ladies!  I saw where 8oz is $20.00  *cough* I will still need a discount.  @FroReal  They are Closed until 01/01.



IDareT'sHair

The 8 oz of the blueberry Cheesecske DC is $15. She has another upcoming sale when the store opens up in January. I will get more blueberry DC too.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Beamodel

Hey Girlie!

Is it in a Jar or Bottle? Every 8oz I looked at last night was 20bucks.

I don't need another DC'er right now anyway. 

I need to use up some of the ones I have.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel

ETA:  I got a shipping notice this a.m. for Hairitage Hydration.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair

It's in a bottle 
http://www.etsy.com/listing/171940808/blueberry-cheesecake-deep-conditioner?ref=shop_home_active

The only DC in a jar is the white chocolate moose DC. 

Girl it's about time you got a ship notice from HH.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel

That Apple Strengthening is in a Jar.


----------



## MileHighDiva

Hello Ladies!

Has anyone ever used this vendor http://www.nyenzo.com/?  If so, please let me know if the transaction went smoothly.  Looks like they have a good sales for X-Mas, BF, and Independence Day.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair 

Oh yea, I forgot about that one but it's a protein one. I will snag more when she opens back up and I am done for a few months. SERIOUSLY


----------



## IDareT'sHair

MileHighDiva

Have not heard of.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Beamodel

I'm done too. I cannot 'afford' to lose a bunch of stuff. 

Even though I have most things Refrigerated I still can't have a lot of stuff going bad on me....


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Beamodel

Hopefully, that CM mini-haul was my last Purchase of 2013.


----------



## MileHighDiva

IDareT'sHair said:


> MileHighDiva
> 
> Have not heard of.



Okay, I'll keep my eye out.  Also, I'll report back if I ever get around to using them.  They have Oyin, QB, Bee Mine and some others.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair

I'm only gonna snag another blueberry DC and try the white chocolate moose DC frm Annabelle and then I quit. 

I still have PBN Muru & capucu butter on the way 
As well as CJ rehab & KBB Sweet Ambrosia

I have so much stuff. Everything is in the fridge for me except for the moisturizers that I am currently using


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel

I'll try to get another bottle or x2 of PALTAS.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Beamodel

To be honest with you, I was surprised to get that Notice from HH...


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair

The only thing that held me back from paltas was the mineral oil content. 

HH is still spinning out if control. I read the stuff on Facebook. Just a mess lawd


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel said:


> *HH is still spinning out if control. I read the stuff on Facebook. Just a mess lawd*


 
Beamodel

 For some reason, I am not surprised.erplexed  I'm at a loss for words.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair

I'm not sure if she can recover bc it's getting g worse. The new assistant isn't helping either. I think she has new followers only bc they want to witness the train wreck themselves.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel

Imma focus HARD on some of my NG DC'ers and HQS (and other stuff) I've been having for a while.  

I need to move some of that older stuff out of here.  

So, Imma be busy early 2014.  

By Mothers Day, I'd like to have a Good list of stuff that has been completely used up.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel said:


> *I'm not sure if she can recover bc it's getting g worse. The new assistant isn't helping either. I think she has new followers only bc they want to witness the train wreck themselves.*


 
Beamodel

 Yep.  You know I'm not on Social Media, but I can only imagine.  

 I know it was her Assistant that responded to my 12/11 email.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair

I agree. I think I will hold out on buying until then. I should have used up a bit by then too.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair

I'm currently searching for a line to possibly replace her stuff.  See I was able to get everything from Devon. DC, moisturizer, butters etc.   

I love HV but only for conditioners.  
I love JessiCurl but again only for DC 
I like SD but only certain DC's   

HH had everything my hair loved.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel said:


> I'm currently searching for a line to possibly replace her stuff. *See I was able to get everything from Devon. DC, moisturizer, butters etc.*
> 
> I love HV but only for conditioners.
> I love JessiCurl but again only for DC
> I like SD but only certain DC's
> 
> *HH had everything my hair loved.*



@Beamodel

That is going to be difficult.

I know exactly what you mean. I only like 'certain' lines for 'certain' items.erplexed


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair

I know very difficult. I'm trying to hold on the the stuff I use/love from her line just in case so goes poof,...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Beamodel

I hate when that fear is 'looming' on the Horizon.  

I remember when I was on Pins & Needles about the possibility of Enso disappearing......

Watching it happen was totally painful.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Beamodel  I hate when that fear is 'looming' on the Horizon.   I remember when I was on Pins & Needles about the possibility of Enso disappearing......  Watching it happen was totally painful.



IDareT'sHair

I'm sure it was painful too. Holding on for dear life.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel said:


> *I'm sure it was painful too. Holding on for dear life.*



Beamodel

 It was. 

 Each day they took it down until it was gone.

 I wanted to haul and then I was afraid I wouldn't get it....so I just sat there and watched everything fall apart.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair

Yea HH might be headed in that direction :-(


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel said:


> *Yea HH might be headed in that direction :-(*


 
Beamodel

 I hope not.


----------



## divachyk

Beamodel, did DB whip just not work for you?


----------



## Beamodel

divachyk said:


> Beamodel, did DB whip just not work for you?



divachyk

Yea, it didn't do anything for me like how the smoothing cream was. The only thing from DB line that works for me so far is the transitioning cream (on new growth) and the daily leave in (but I dnt use it that much).


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Beamodel @divachyk

I haven't tried my Cocoa Whip yet. I hope I like it.erplexed

 ETA: I pretty much love everything I've tried.  With the exception of the Daily Leave-in though.  

 I like a little more 'weight' from my lotions/crèmes.


----------



## Beamodel

Working my way to MBL Ladies..., my hair drops right below my bra strap. This pix is one week post relaxer. Still working on making it "thick" again. I love Henna Treatments though


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel

What you durrin?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel

Congrats Girlie!  You'll be there Soon.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair

About to run to the grocery store and pick up some Chipotle to eat hmmmm


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair

Thx Sis. I'm trying to work in making it thicker or at least thicker looking lol. I might pass by the Indian market and get some fenugreek powder and look at other henna brands they have


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel

A friend from work is suppose to be cooking me Dinner tonight.  

I shole hope he can cook.

He's always bragging about his Cooking/Baking Skills.

So, Imma 'bout to find out.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel said:


> Thx Sis. I'm trying to work in making it thicker or at least thicker looking lol. I might pass by the Indian market and get some fenugreek powder and look at other henna brands they have



Beamodel

 Very Shiny and  Super Healthy.  You are doing a Great Job.

 Very Nice.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair

Thanks girl I'm trying to keep this picky head up lol. 

Oh how sweet of your friend. Hope dinner taste great. Keep me posted.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel

Hopefully (if you have to) you can find a replacement for HH.erplexed...

I don't know why I keep thinking this is some sort of Terrible Nightmare...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel

My Hair is probably 'more' picky that I realize.  You know I'll slap something on it in a minute....


----------



## MileHighDiva

Beamodel  head of hair!  Also, the bottom of your bra strap is MBL.  Congratulations!


----------



## divachyk

Beamodel, your hair looks great. Girl, claim MBL!  I too will be focusing on thickening my hemline through minor trims. 

Beamodel IDareT'sHair DB transitioning cream didn't do much for me. I have pumpkin seed but haven't used it. I do plan to use it soon. 

IDareT'sHair, hope dinner is excellent! If not, make sure you let him know seeing how he was bragging and alladat.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@divachyk

You already know Imma Talk about Him.....

 Claims he makes the best rolls, the best pies, the best dressing, the best mac & cheese the best the best the best..........

I liked the Transitioning Hair Crème. I have a Shea Lotion I still need to try.


----------



## BranwenRosewood

My BonBons Cheveux shipped. I forgot I ordered it


----------



## IDareT'sHair

BranwenRosewood

I'm always forgetting stuff. 

Especially Afroveda.  And some of the other slow shippers.

I hope once Mala settles out in L.A. she gets better with her Ship Times.


----------



## BranwenRosewood

IDareT'sHair

It was a random purchase and I try not to do those. I normally think over a cart for a while before I buy, then I stalk the mailman until it gets here .

I was wondering why paypal sent me another shipping notice .

I also need to remember Ynobe and Texture Me Naturals. 

I should be done until February unless Wholesale Supplies Plus has something I really want during the sale they're having Monday.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair said:


> Beamodel  Hopefully (if you have to) you can find a replacement for HH.erplexed...  I don't know why I keep thinking this is some sort of Terrible Nightmare...



IDareT'sHair

I really hope so but I'm just on the look out for a back up just in case :-(


----------



## Beamodel

MileHighDiva
divachyk

Thank you ladies for the kind words and encouragement.


----------



## Beamodel

divachyk

The DB pumpkin seed was ok for me. I ended up selling it on the swap board


----------



## Froreal3

Beamodel said:


> IDareT'sHair
> 
> I'm currently searching for a line to possibly replace her stuff.  See I was able to get everything from Devon. DC, moisturizer, butters etc.
> 
> I love HV but only for conditioners.
> I love JessiCurl but again only for DC
> I like SD but only certain DC's
> 
> *HH had everything my hair loved*.



Same here girl. I poured out several bottles of likka. Several.  I was so annoyed about the shenanigans. I loved Mango Colada and Mango Cloud...her butters were heaven...Only thing I didn't get from there were Dcers... I've got enough to replace in my stash now though. Oyin is a staple, Mango Dip is a staple, Bee Mine Luscious is a HG, Komaza Protein Treat and of course SD's dcers. Luckily I have a store near me that sells everything, so I think my online hauling days will soon be over. 





psyche


----------



## Froreal3

IDareT'sHair said:


> Beamodel
> 
> A friend from work is suppose to be cooking me Dinner tonight.
> 
> I shole hope he can cook.
> 
> He's always bragging about his Cooking/Baking Skills.
> 
> So, Imma 'bout to find out.



Nice...I like those typa friends.  You know...the ones with skills...in the umm kitchen.  

I betta not see you on here around 7:00 then!  You better be eating something!


----------



## BranwenRosewood

Shampooed with ORS Creamy Aloe. Henna'd for 6 hours. Co-washed it out with Natty Moist. DC'd for an hour with Natty Rhassoul (should have did 2 hours). LOC on nape with Komaza Vitamin Reign, Safflower Oil and Komaza Shea Butter Lotion. Did LCO everywhere else with the same products. Massaged JBCO into nape and edges. Will airdry in a wash'n'go.

I don't think my hair likes the Vitamin Reign. I've noticed that my hair doesn't stay as moisturized when I use that as my L compared to the Darcy's or Obia Spritz. I'll know for sure Wednesday because I plan to use the same LCO/LOC method and products but with Darcy's Spritz in place of Komaza. 

The Komaza line has been hit or miss with me and I really didn't expect that. My hair isn't that picky and likes aloe but Aloe My Hair didn't work for me. It really sucks when a line that's raved about by others gives a mediocre performance in your own hair .


----------



## MileHighDiva

BranwenRosewood

Why do you do different variations of LOC/LCO at the same time?  One variation in the back and another in other areas?


----------



## BranwenRosewood

MileHighDiva

I do it that way because in not sure which version works best for me yet. It's easier to try it on different sections at the same time and compare over the next few days instead of doing my whole head one way and not remembering which way felt better.


----------



## MileHighDiva

Froreal3  I like your new siggy!  How often do you flat iron/straighten?


----------



## Lita

Annabelle came

The last of my BF came too..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Froreal3 Beamodel divachyk

Cute Siggy! Nice Flat Iron Job.

Some Yte chick that has been sweatin' him had the nerve to come over (kept txt'ing err 5 seconds)

I told him he need to Quit with that Foolishness.

iThat right there Ain't nothing but some Modern Day Slavery.


----------



## Brownie518

Hey, ladies!! I hope everyone is doing well and enjoying the holidays!!


Beamodel - your hair looks great!!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

Hey Ms. B!

Are you still waiting on any Packages?


----------



## BranwenRosewood

I'm really starting to feel like a pj. I'm over on the CN Swap Boards trying to buy some Terresentials.


----------



## Lita

Froreal3 Nice review...

IDareT'sHair Dufe is turning out to be the debil....I will give a review of TMN,I do like the moisture con..Little thin,but gives descent slip.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

BranwenRosewood

Oh....So You JUST Startin' to feel like one uh??????


----------



## Lita

Hi! Everyone I hope you are enjoying the holidays...

*I have a house FULL of family/chilren..lol..House full.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## MileHighDiva

BranwenRosewood said:


> I'm really starting to feel like a pj. I'm over on the CN Swap Boards trying to buy some Terresentials.



BranwenRosewood
I thought you had turned into a mixtress pj!  Don't you have the ingredients to make your own mud wash?

IDareT'sHair

Did she come because he had company (you)?


----------



## Lita

I want to do one more/two purchase before December is over..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> Hey Ms. B!
> 
> Are you still waiting on any Packages?


@IDareT'sHair

Nope, I got everything  
January is soon here so I'll have more to be waitin on in a couple of weeks. I used up BV Smoothie and SD Razz and only have one left of each now.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Lita

I gave you a "Shout Out" over in the BF Purchases Thread.

Yeah, my Duafe finally came.  

Everything looks as good as the 1st Jar I bought of the Amala Frosting.

I wish I could keep them, but I just can't.  No more "Poor" CS in 2014.

Anyone with Poor CS in 2014 (especially 'new' vendors) will be immediately dismissed.


----------



## Lita

IDareT'sHair Did you order more HNH?

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Brownie518

Lita 

What are you lookin to get?


----------



## Brownie518

I should have gotten two bottles of Claudie's Fortifying conditioner.


----------



## Lita

IDareT'sHair Yes,I agree..The new Vendor's with crapy CS will be on our axed list..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Lita

No, I ended up swapping my Pink Hibiscus and Sold my other Jar of Coffee Caramel on an _Impromptu Sale._

Wasn't necessarily looking to sell it, but someone asked for it. 

So, I sold it and bought another Annabelle Hair Tonic with the $


----------



## Lita

Brownie518 said:


> Lita
> 
> What are you lookin to get?



Brownie518 Hi! I would like to get HNH & AV..Products that really work for my hair/scalp.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita

IDareT'sHair said:


> Lita
> 
> No, I ended up swapping my Pink Hibiscus and Sold my other Jar of Coffee Caramel on an _Impromptu Sale._
> 
> Wasn't necessarily looking to sell it, but someone asked for it.
> 
> So, I sold it and bought another Annabelle Hair Tonic with the $



IDareT'sHair Say What? That Annabelle has some good stuff.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

That Fortifying is thebomb.com  I was stuck on that stuff in the Winter.

She said she was sending out some Christmas presents. 

I'd like to have a Tea. *cough*


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Lita

You know Mala is relocated to LA and having a 15% off $35.00  Code = *AVLA*


----------



## Lita

My Annabelle apple dc spilled in the envelop...Can't wait to use it.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita

IDareT'sHair said:


> Lita
> 
> You know Mala is relocated to LA and having a 15% off $35.00  Code = *AVLA*



IDareT'sHair Girl,with her relocating it may take the package 3 months to get movement..lol

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Lita

So did curlyhersheygirl  Her Apple DC'er Also Spilled Out in the Envelope.

What was up with the Apple? SMH


----------



## BranwenRosewood

@IDareT'sHair

I meant with already made products That stash is small compared to everybody else who posts in this thread but I feel like I'm steppin out on my other stuff.

@MileHighDiva

I'm definitely still a mixtress pj but I want to try the Terressentials as a comparison. I still need to buy more Rhassoul clay and AVJ so I can experiment. I have so many ingredients in my closet that I need to start using a spreadsheet to keep track of it all.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Lita @Brownie518

Ya'll know Curlmart has everything Marked down 15% with $5.00 Shipping.

 With an Additional 20% off if you use: BEST20 or TRENDS20

I mean....I'm just sayin'. 

 Cause Ya'll know I don't like to push products.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Lita said:


> *Girl,with her relocating it may take the package 3 months to get movement..lol*
> 
> Happy Hair Growing!



@Lita

Che said something similar

re: The Apple DC'er.....she was suppose to send Curly a Replacement of an 8oz Jar.

And sent a 4oz Jar............erplexed


----------



## Lita

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Lita @Brownie518
> 
> Ya'll know Curlmart has everything Marked down 15% with $5.00 Shipping.
> 
> With an Additional 20% off if you use: BEST20 or TRENDS20
> 
> I mean....I'm just sayin'.
> 
> Cause Ya'll know I don't like to push products.



IDareT'sHair I was looking at curlmart..Don't know what I would get..I can't wait till they add more natural made products...

Annebelle apple mask is a little thin..Very slippery to the touch..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> Lita  Che said something similar  re: The Apple DC'er.....she was suppose to send Curly a Replacement of an 8oz Jar and sent a 4oz Jar............erplexed......



IDareT'sHair It was the other way around. I ordered 8oz but she sent 4oz and it spilled so she sent the 8oz and another 8oz conditioner for free.

She should tape those bottles and jars before she ships them.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> That Fortifying is thebomb.com  I was stuck on that stuff in the Winter.
> 
> She said she was sending out some Christmas presents.
> 
> I'd like to have a Tea. *cough*


IDareT'sHair

I know!!  I spoke to her last week. I'd like something Kahve


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Lita curlyhersheygirl

That Apple is the Strengthening one right?  Is that the only Protein one?

I haven't looked at any of the DC'ers (yet) or the Lotions or Cremes.  

I need to use up some of the ones I already have.

I shouldn't buy ANOTHER DC'er for a long, long time. 

Unless Fleurtzy re-launches. 

Then it's on & poppin'.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Lita said:


> IDareT'sHair I was looking at curlmart..Don't know what I would get..I can't wait till they add more natural made products...  Annebelle apple mask is a little thin..Very slippery to the touch..  Happy Hair Growing!



Lita It stiffens up after awhile. I guess it melts during shipping.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *It was the other way around. I ordered 8oz but she sent 4oz and it spilled so she sent the 8oz and another 8oz conditioner for free.
> 
> She should tape those bottles and jars before she ships them.*



curlyhersheygirl

 I stand Corrected.  Thanks Ms. Curly for clearing that up. 

 I can't wait to try my Hair Tonic.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair I think that's the only protein one, I'll try it in two weeks.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair

Lawd miss thang need to get a life. Poppin up at his house and ish

Brownie518

Thank you girly


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

I could go for a Fortifying DC'er too. (instead of the Tea).  For Real.

I'm good with whatever she sends me.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Conditioners are my weakness I have so many it's a shame.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Beamodel

You know Becky 'nem is bold as all get out. I'm glad I was getting ready to leave by then.

He said he ain't even into her all like that. (too bad...that's what he get)

He had cleaned up the kitchen and she came in talmbout she wanted some Macaroni & Cheese & some Greens.erplexed 

 In a 'Mock' Sista-Girl voice.

Girl Bye.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *Conditioners are my weakness I have so many it's a shame.*



curlyhersheygirl

 Me Too Curly.  I am actually scared of my DC Stash.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair

Oh heck nah. Yea Becky betta bounce with all dat.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair She's ridiculous.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Lita @Brownie518
> 
> Ya'll know Curlmart has everything Marked down 15% with $5.00 Shipping.
> 
> With an Additional 20% off if you use: BEST20 or TRENDS20
> 
> I mean....I'm just sayin'.
> 
> Cause Ya'll know I don't like to push products.





That's a good deal right there...


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Beamodel
> 
> You know Becky 'nem is bold as all get out. I'm glad I was getting ready to leave by then.
> 
> He said he ain't even into her all like that. (too bad...that's what he get)
> 
> He had cleaned up the kitchen and *she came in talmbout she wanted some Macaroni & Cheese & some Greens.erplexed
> 
> In a 'Mock' Sista-Girl voice.
> *
> Girl Bye.



 at bolded


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl

Curly, You know I was mean-muggin' her all up in that Pank Grill.:eye:  

She couldn't even look me in the eye (Sneaky thang).

I told him before she got there, that was a Skrait-Up Booty call.

After about the 4th Call/Text:

Him: Um...where you at?

Her: Sittin' in front of your House

Me:...


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair I hope he knows what he started. Those types act a fool when they don't get what they want. He better watch out.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl @Brownie518 @Beamodel

He said on about the 2nd or 3rd call (Cause Ya'll know I was Dippin') Royally.

Him: _"I'm tired, I've been Cooking all Day....So I Ain't Givin' You None"_ SMH

Me: _Oh, She takin' it like that?????_....

I hope he don't lose his 6-Figure job foolin' with that tramp.


----------



## Lita

curlyhersheygirl said:


> Lita It stiffens up after awhile. I guess it melts during shipping.



curlyhersheygirl I love how nice & slippery the texture is...Cant wait to use it.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita

IDareT'sHair said:


> curlyhersheygirl
> 
> Curly, You know I was mean-muggin' her all up in that Pank Grill.:eye:
> 
> She couldn't even look me in the eye (Sneaky thang).
> 
> I told him before she got there, that was a Skrait-Up Booty call.
> 
> After about the 4th Call/Text:
> 
> Him: Um...where you at?
> 
> Her: Sittin' in front of your House
> 
> Me:...




IDareT'sHair This is some madness..What?

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl @Brownie518 @Beamodel
> 
> He said on about the 2nd or 3rd call (Cause Ya'll know I was Dippin') Royally.
> 
> Him: _"I'm tired, I've been Cooking all Day....So I Ain't Givin' You None"_ SMH
> 
> Me: _Oh, She takin' it like that?????_....
> 
> I hope he don't lose his 6-Figure job foolin' with that tramp.



 ..............


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl @Brownie518 @Beamodel  He said on about the 2nd or 3rd call (Cause Ya'll know I was Dippin') Royally.  Him: "I'm tired, I've been Cooking all Day....So I Ain't Givin' You None" SMH  Me: Oh, She takin' it like that?????....  I hope he don't lose his 6-Figure job foolin' with that tramp.



IDareT'sHair That's gonna get messy. I'm just sorry you had to be there for that foolishness, not a nice way to end a good evening.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Lita

A Colleague (friend) wanted to cook me dinner tonight, so I went over.

Every Holiday, he's always bragging about the Holiday Meals he prepares.

He's been half-way messing with some Yte Chick that basically works for him. Mistake #1.

He said: "She's not even that great of a lay either" TMI Dude....


----------



## Lita

Froreal3 What a nice flat ion job..Pretty.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Lita said:


> curlyhersheygirl I love how nice & slippery the texture is...Cant wait to use it.  Happy Hair Growing!



Lita I like the texture too. We will compare notes.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl

While I was there and in-between her _incessant calls_, he was talking to some Black Chick he just met.


----------



## Lita

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Lita
> 
> A Colleague (friend) wanted to cook me dinner tonight, so I went over.
> 
> Every Holiday, he's always bragging about the Holiday Meals he prepares.
> 
> He's been half-way messing with some Yte Chick that basically works for him. Mistake #1.
> 
> He said: "She's not even that great of a lay either" TMI Dude....



IDareT'sHair If she's not that great of a lay why she still in the pix...These guys now days kill me..lol..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair said:


> curlyhersheygirl  While I was there and in-between her incessant calls, he was talking to some Black Chick he just met.



IDareT'sHair

How many boo thangs this dude have girl


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Lita @Beamodel

Lonely and recently divorced. Ya'll know she can smell the loneliness.  

And that Big (new) House.

She came over and decorated his house, put up the Trees. Ya'll know the stuff Becky 'nem be doin'.

He said she usually doesn't come until like after 10:00, so we were both surprised when she said she was sitting out in front of his house.

 Ya'll know Men can meet Women everywhere.


----------



## Lita

curlyhersheygirl said:


> Lita I like the texture too. We will compare notes.



curlyhersheygirl Can't wait to compare notes.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair

That's what happens when Becky nem get dark meat.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair Lawd this dude is something else. He's playing with fire though, miss thing not gonna let him dismiss her easily.


----------



## Lita

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Lita @Beamodel
> 
> Lonely and recently divorced. Ya'll know she can smell the loneliness.
> 
> And that Big (new) House.
> 
> She came over and decorated his house, put up the Trees. Ya'll know the stuff Becky 'nem be doin'.
> 
> He said she usually doesn't come until like after 10:00, so we were both surprised when she said she was sitting out in front of his house.
> 
> Ya'll know Men can meet Women everywhere.



IDareT'sHair Becky seems really desperate...He's going to run with it too..He better hope she don't get pregnant..Cause it will be on & popping..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Now I see why/how them Silly Athletes and Actors be all caught up.  

Cause Becky 'Nem is persistent as all get out. 

Until they get tired of them.  Then they take them Skrait to the Cleaners financially.:dollar: :dollar:


----------



## Lita

Beamodel said:


> IDareT'sHair
> 
> That's what happens when Becky nem get dark meat.



Beamodel Yep,they always complain about black man & know darn well they want them.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel said:


> *That's what happens when Becky nem get dark meat.*



Beamodel 

 Her eyes were all Glazed over.   She Gone Get Them Drawls. 



curlyhersheygirl said:


> *Lawd this dude is something else. He's playing with fire though, miss thing not gonna let him dismiss her easily.*



curlyhersheygirl

 I told him from jump not to mess with nobody at his job.



Lita said:


> *Becky seems really desperate...He's going to run with it too..He better hope she don't get pregnant..Cause it will be on & popping..*
> 
> Happy Hair Growing!



Lita

 I told him he better Cover that Thang Up.


----------



## Lita

IDareT'sHair If he don't cover it up he will regret it forever..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Lita

She told me:

"Wow you must be really special.  He ain't never cooked me nothing"

Me:

........erplexed

Him:

"I told you this is my Sister.  I tell her Everything"


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Okay...So ya'll done heard about my Ig'nant evening.

Food was good though.


----------



## Lita

IDareT'sHair Oh,she gonna try to be your best friend now..Watch her.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Lita said:


> *Oh,she gonna try to be your best friend now..Watch her.*
> 
> Happy Hair Growing!



@Lita

Nah...I don't get down like that. 

She was looking/acting so nervous. (I guess I *was* looking at her kinda cray..erplexed)


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Here are the 3-5 things I think I'll use up by 12-31:

HV ACV Rinse
Chas Melecio Detangler
2oz Pure Argan Oil
CJ Daily Fix (maybe)


----------



## IDareT'sHair

He's On the Phone now:

He put her out w/o giving her none.

Her: "Oh so you gone put me out all frustrated?"


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair

 at that whole thing!!  So, what, she knew he was cooking for another woman so she decided to show up and see what the deal was??


----------



## divachyk

IDareT'sHair, dude and his chicks are a mess.


----------



## Froreal3

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Froreal3 Beamodel divachyk
> 
> Cute Siggy! Nice Flat Iron Job.
> 
> *Some Yte chick that has been sweatin' him had the nerve to come over (kept txt'ing err 5 seconds*)
> 
> I told him he need to Quit with that Foolishness.
> 
> iThat right there Ain't nothing but some Modern Day Slavery.


----------



## Froreal3

Brownie518 said:


> IDareT'sHair
> 
> at that whole thing!!  So, what, she knew he was cooking for another woman s*o she decided to show up and see what the deal was?? *



THIRSTY ARSE!!!!






http://http://niketalk.com/content/type/61/id/170039/flags/LL


----------



## Froreal3

MileHighDiva said:


> Froreal3  I like your new siggy!  How often do you flat iron/straighten?



Thanks! MileHighDiva I don't straighten at all. This was the first time. I think I'll probably do it once or twice a year now.


IDareT'sHair said:


> @Froreal3 Beamodel divachyk
> 
> Cute Siggy! Nice Flat Iron Job.





Lita said:


> Froreal3 What a nice flat ion job..Pretty.
> 
> Happy Hair Growing!



Thanks ladies! First time flat iron. Here are some additional pics


----------



## Froreal3

IDareT'sHair said:


> curlyhersheygirl
> 
> While I was there and in-between her _incessant calls_, he was talking to some Black Chick he just met.



I woulda up and left right then and there IDareT'sHair. Mad rude! I'm upset for you!


----------



## Froreal3

Oh and I used my MYHC Oliveyou. Will not repurchase even though it worked fine. I have too many other less expensive options that do just as well and smell good while doing it.


----------



## natura87

I'm watching a review of the Knot Buttah.
Why do I do this to myself?


----------



## natura87

OMG...the HH thread...it keeps getting worse. She just compared herself to Trayvon Martin.


----------



## Golden75

Good morning ladies!  Slept all day yesterday, just lurked a bit.  

Decided to cowash cause my hair felt dry, as usual.  Never thought much about porosity.  When I was relaxed I was told I was high porosity, I'm thinking I must still be.  

Used up SSI Honey Rinse, no back-ups.  Tried to use HV Moist Pro - 1/2 a bottle left, sniff test #FAILED!  Smelled like sour milk, tossed.  HV Moist 24/7 - Unopened, smell test fragrance was faint.  Had to smell this one a few times, faint sour milk smell, tossed.  

ST package still sitting with ST.  Has not moved. Track info rec'd 12/20. Watched a vid of lady pissed she still hadn't received her stuff, and folks in the comments.  They have been kicked to the curb for me.  Ready to send a scathing email, but don't want my ish tampered with.  Dang shame that's even a thought.  But as soon as I receive they will be notified of another customer lost.


----------



## Ltown

Hi ladies!

Nothing new chillin now. I'm not doing anything special to hair to post anything exciting or new. I'm stock up until the spring. The weather here has been awesome, 50-60 degrees, today it's raining but anything better than snow IDareT'sHair sorry but you know its always snowing up there that why I always said growing up I'm moving from OH.


----------



## Lita

IDareT'sHair said:


> He's On the Phone now:
> 
> He put her out w/o giving her none.
> 
> Her: "Oh so you gone put me out all frustrated?"



IDareT'sHair Hahaha....lol..Good..Bye,Becky..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518 @Froreal3 @divachyk @Lita

Hmmpf. 

I bet her before about 2-3 weeks ago (and he introduced me "like my Sister"). 

He's always looking for (needing advice) on his Rachet life. #makingyoutired.

And the fact that he really wants to be Married (again) and _how_ his wife left and blah, blah, blah 

Although Brownie that's a Good Point. She probably wanted to see if it was really me (or somebody else)

When I first met Becky, she was ackin' all nervous. 

Probably because my face was tore up, cause she know I know what she up to. *sucks teef*


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ltown

It's 50-60 here too Ms. LT.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My Ynobe Shipped.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Golden75

G: We gotta start using this stuff up Girl.

 So, we know what we'll be doing most of 2014.


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Golden75
> 
> G: We gotta start using this stuff up Girl.
> 
> So, we know what we'll be doing most of 2014.



IDareT'sHair - Seriously.  I ain't playing!  This stuff getting used up.  Imma do one more round of sniff tests and toss what needs to go.  Good thing I wasn't buying while i was yarned up.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75 said:


> *Good thing I wasn't buying while i was yarned up.*



Golden75

 This is a good thing.


----------



## Babygrowth

Beamodel and Froreal3 gorgeous hair ladies!

ROTFL IDareT'sHair becky shenanigans! 

How the rest of y'all doing?

I'm waiting on ynobe. Got my Darcys cocoa bean whip.  That stuff is thick. I will try it multiple ways. Don't really like the smell but don't hate it either. I can't wait to buy SD and SSI. I hope I'm not disappointed in ynobe. I forgot to buy PBN. Oh well. I wonder what my first purchase of 2014 will be. I'm going to buy a groupon for a cut style and blowdry for $20. Reviews seem decent and I like their website so I hope they don't chop me down to a pixie.


----------



## divachyk

Do any of you recall the consistency of Bee Mine Avocado and AfroVeda Ashli Amla?

When I shake them in the bottle, they are very liquid sounding but when I pour a little on my hand, they are creamy and not runny. The liquid sound is what is puzzling me.  

I'm planning to put these on the exchange forum. I never used Ashli Amla and used Avocado like once to patch test but don't recall much about it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

divachyk

The AV Amala Raspberry DC'er isn't a thick DC'er at all.  Slightly runny consistency.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Babygrowth

Gurl....that right there was some hot sizzlin' mess.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Got a real nice Happy New Year's Wishes from CCs Naturals.

I got all excited thinking it was some Sales Info....

I got a feeling folks gone try to break out with a few NY Sales.  

I read Annabelle is having one.

But did I already know that?


----------



## Golden75

I may hit the Annabelle sale, may


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75

I may  get a couple of Scalp Rx's.

I'll hafta' check out the Discount 1st tho'.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75

I watched that ST'ical Video.....


----------



## Beamodel

Annabelle's sale is going to be 30% off. I will be getting another Blueberry DC and the White Chocolate DC. 

The loads of coconut smells really good and so does the coco avocado moisturizer but I think I will just keep buying the DC's


----------



## Babygrowth

I missed the last sale but the one thing I love about etsy is that it saved my cart!

Did y'all get these dc's with or without butters?


----------



## Beamodel

Babygrowth said:


> I missed the last sale but the one thing I love about etsy is that it saved my cart!  Did y'all get these dc's with or without butters?



BG, I got mines with butters.


----------



## Froreal3

Babygrowth said:


> I missed the last sale but the one thing I love about etsy is that it saved my cart!
> 
> Did y'all get these dc's with or without butters?



I got the DC with butters.


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair said:


> Golden75
> 
> I watched that ST'ical Video.....



IDareT'sHair - That vid was so funny.  I'm just not understanding why these vendors can't get it together.  There are too many options to put up with the foolishness.  Bet if I file that dispute, that package will move.


----------



## Froreal3

Golden75 said:


> IDareT'sHair - *That vid was so funny*.  I'm just not understanding why these vendors can't get it together.  There are too many options to put up with the foolishness.  Bet if I file that dispute, that package will move.



Lank Golden75


----------



## Golden75

Froreal3 said:


> Lank Golden75



Froreal3 - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-IOGn7ioWMY


----------



## Froreal3

Golden75 said:


> Froreal3 - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-IOGn7ioWMY



Thanks! I'm mad she had an invisible product!


----------



## robot.

Ordered some minis to try from Oyin...that BSP I've tried to work with on three separate occasions so I'm finished with that. The S&D I tried once and didn't remember it doing much but it smelled good, so I figure I'll try it again. The Dew I bought just because  And the boing! to try. 

So far, the styler is alright but I've noticed my hair is a little flaky. So it either doesn't play well with other products or on dry hair. My hair is soft and _super_ stretched today though, so I'll keep playing with it.

Oyin is cool but despite their cute line, so far only the conditioner has ever really worked for me. I kind of hate that they put aloe very and glycerin in evvvverything, though. 

Revisted MTCG for a twistout Friday night and my hair got so many compliments. Love it! I'm still working on the same jars/bottles of products I bought exactly six months ago (!!!), with weekly (sometimes bi-weekly) styling.


----------



## robot.

Random thought, am I the only one who hates when people ask what they use on their hair? Bc 9x out of 10, the person has never heard of it and won't bother to look it up. And y'all know how cheap people can be


----------



## Froreal3

robot. said:


> Random thought, am I the only one who hates when people ask what they use on their hair? Bc 9x out of 10, the person has never heard of it and won't bother to look it up. And y'all know how cheap people can be



robot. I don't even bother. I be like, "Yeah um, I just make sure I moisturize."


----------



## Beamodel

Robot

My hair isn't a fan of aloe either. My hair is picky when it comes to indigents. I do have the hair dew and ironically it likes it despite the aloe in it. But it's not a HG for me though.


----------



## Angelbean

robot. said:


> Random thought, am I the only one who hates when people ask what they use on their hair? Bc 9x out of 10, the person has never heard of it and won't bother to look it up. And y'all know how cheap people can be



Yeah I just say I drink plenty of water eat well exercise and keep my hair moisturized and keep it movin' lol


----------



## robot.

Froreal3 said:


> robot. I don't even bother. I be like, "Yeah um, I just make sure I moisturize."





Angelbean said:


> Yeah I just say I drink plenty of water eat well exercise and keep my hair moisturized and keep it movin' lol



In an episode of Parks and Rec, a woman compliments another woman on her hair. The woman laughs coyly and says, "Thanks. It's genetic and unattainable. "

I'll just use that from now on.


----------



## BrownBetty

Hi ladies!

I am in a full sew in.  My hair is doing good.  I'm natural now.... I will rock out for a while... I miss slick down edges. Lol

Anyone wear wigs?  I would like a couple that don't look wiggy.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

BrownBetty

Hey Girlie!  Glad to hear your Hair is Recovering nicely.  

Yeah, I'm in a Wig this Winter (again).  I basically use it as a Hat (and never have a bad "Hair Day").

I'm sure you'll find a couple that fit your Personality and Facial very nicely.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel

What you durrin?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Finished up:
x1 SSI Marula & Hemp Hair Crème (no back ups) Could _possibly_ be a repurchase


----------



## Froreal3

Yall, I know I'mma have to hit up Annabelle's again during the New Year's sale. Don't curr...I need some more of that Pumpkin Hair/Body butter in my life. I also wanna try the Blueberry Cheesecake DC.


----------



## Golden75

Froreal3 said:


> Yall, I know I'mma have to hit up Annabelle's again during the New Year's sale. Don't curr...I need some more of that Pumpkin Hair/Body butter in my life. I also wanna try the Blueberry Cheesecake DC.



I'm trying not too, but i have a feeling it's gonna be a fail.


----------



## Froreal3

Huge fail for me.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I didn't realize the Perfect Blends Sale is only for x1 day.

So Imma need to think on it and see what the % is.


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair said:


> I didn't realize the Perfect Blends Sale is only for x1 day.  So Imma need to think on it and see what the % is.



IDareT'sHair - Her site said 30%.  I just saw the 1day sale note today too.  Didn't notice when i was on it Thurs or Fri.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Golden75

I may pass on this one. I really don't need anything. 

I need to pass it up.......:crossfingers:


----------



## divachyk

That ST video is quite hilarious!


----------



## Brownie518

Hey, ladies. What's goin on???


----------



## Froreal3

Brownie518 said:


> Hey, ladies. What's goin on???



 Just lazying around.


----------



## Brownie518

I'm here at work, tired like what...I'm watching that ST video right now. 

I can't wait til Wednesday, so I can start my lazying around Froreal3  I'm going to take off next week so I can really relax.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

Hey Ms. B!

How's the shedding?  Under control?

I haven't had as much lately.  Something I did musta' worked.


----------



## Froreal3

Brownie518 I have a week off, which is why I'm not sleeping already. I don't have to wake up at 5:00, although my body probably will automatically wake up anyway.


----------



## Babygrowth

Brownie518 said:


> Hey, ladies. What's goin on???



Hey! Just used your favorite BV smoothie and it was nice! I like it. I need to use it a few more times to see if its a staple. I love the smell.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My Hairitage should be here tomorrow.

I got x2 Big City Punch and x1 Liquid Cake Batter

Hopefully, they're as nice as they were was _prior-drama_.


----------



## Froreal3

^^Did you try Carrot Cake yet IDareT'sHair?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Froreal3

No I haven't. 

I've been trying to use up some of this other 'older' and already opened stuff.

Can't wait tho'.  Imma try to block all that other stuff out, so I can use my products.

I have a Couple Jars of Joe and Sprout and some Lotions that I need to use.


----------



## Brownie518

Speaking of BV Smoove, I'm down to my last jar so I'm going to order 4 next time she has a sale. She's been having some good ones the past few months. 
Babygrowth that is my baby right there!! It always does my hair right!!! 

I use that HH Carrot Cake like it's going out of style (or out of business!) I need to slow down just in case but I just keep picking it up.


----------



## Froreal3

IDareT'sHair said:


> Froreal3
> 
> No I haven't.
> 
> I've been trying to use up some of this other 'older' and already opened stuff.
> 
> Can't wait tho'.  Imma try to block all that other stuff out, so I can use my products.
> 
> I have a Couple Jars of Joe and Sprout and some Lotions that I need to use.



You're very disciplined. My thirsty arse be cracking everything open, then putting it in the fridge if I don't want to use it right away.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Froreal3

I know you all said it was nice. 

 And it got really Great Reviews (pre-BF), so I'm sure I'll love it whenever I get around to using it.

Right now I'm trying to finish up some older SSI stuff I have. I'm working on a Jar of Marshmallow Crème now.

Just finished up some Marula & Hemp.


----------



## EnExitStageLeft

IDareT'sHair
I used a Marshmallow Creme sample I got in my BF order to M&S while on vacay. Its was ok for me. I prefer a bit of weight to my moisturizers. I think it could be a good leave in though. I may try it that way.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@EnExitStageLeft

I Agree. It's light-weight. I've had it before.

Was my first time using the Marula & Hemp. 

 IMO: They are basically the same. Same consistency & similar scent.erplexed


----------



## EnExitStageLeft

IDareT'sHair 

Good looking out because I was looking at that a few days ago.


----------



## Lita

I'm on a quest to start using all my products..This time around.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Golden75

Yea, I think I'll do my best and pass on Annabelle.  I have 4 outstanding orders out there and I am tired of tracking!


----------



## divachyk

robot. said:


> Random thought, am I the only one who hates when people ask what they use on their hair? Bc 9x out of 10, the person has never heard of it and won't bother to look it up. And y'all know how cheap people can be





Froreal3 said:


> robot. I don't even bother. I be like, "Yeah um, I just make sure I moisturize."



robot. Froreal3, I name one or two commercial items and keep it moving.


----------



## Froreal3

Annabelle has extended the New Year's sale to three days.  

NEW YEARS SALE!!!!! 30% off!!!! THREE DAYS ONLY!! 1-1-14 thru 1-3-14. Use Code: NEWYEAR14


----------



## divachyk

I used white chocolate mousse yesterday and is simply  I might order up a few.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

EnExitStageLeft

You honestly won't be able to tell the difference between the Marshmallow & the Marula and Hemp.

Interesting that there is little to no difference between these two Cremes.  

Ingredients are different but  the weight, consistency and scent are similar.


----------



## Froreal3

IDareT'sHair said:


> EnExitStageLeft
> 
> You honestly won't be able to tell the difference between the Marshmallow & the Marula and Hemp.
> 
> Interesting that there is little to no difference between these two Cremes.
> 
> Ingredients are different but  the weight, consistency and scent are similar.



Wow, that's kind of pointless. Good to know. My Marshmallow Cream sample reminded me of Bee Mine Luscious...just a lil bit. _Might_ be a cheaper alternative. *Might*.


----------



## Froreal3

divachyk said:


> I used white chocolate mousse yesterday and is simply  I might order up a few.



It is really good.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

I loved that video, she was on point.

I may pick up some more Annabelle's and TPS not sure yet though.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Froreal3 said:


> Wow, that's kind of pointless. Good to know. *My Marshmallow Cream sample reminded me of Bee Mine Luscious...just a lil bit*. _Might_ be a cheaper alternative. *Might*.


 
Froreal3

 IMO it's a lot more lighter-weight than BM Luscious.  

 A more looser hair crème.  It could almost actually be in a bottle instead of a Jar.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl

I am wondering if I will get anything from TPS or Annabelle?

I need to think this through.

@chebaby

Hey, Girl. Did you end up making a CM Purchase?


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair I need to do that as well, because I will mostly purchase DC's and I already have so many


----------



## Golden75

So I sent Slowtanical another email.  They claim my package will be pick up and sent today 

I almost grabbed some things from Komaza, had the cart, the credit card in hand, abandoned cart.  Went back, thought again, pulled out card.  Decided to leave it for good.

But now that Annabelle's... I may since it's 30%.  May be I'll limit myself to number of items, but not quantity of said items


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75

Slowtanicals is a mess.  I.just.can't.erplexed

I'm glad I read that review on Knot Butter.  That ended it for me. 

Don't need it.


----------



## Beamodel

I'm ready to hit pay nah on Annabel's and then shut my bank account down for a while lol.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75

Slowtanicals is a mess.  I.just.can't.erplexed

I'm glad I read that review on Knot Butter.  That ended it for me. 

Don't need it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Beamodel

What did you decide to get from Annabelle's?

That White Chocolate DC'er is getting Great multiple Reviews!


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair

Yes, I'm getting the white chocolate and another blueberry cheesecake. I might get the iced coffee cowash (not sure about that one yet) 

I was looking at the butters but they cost more than the blueberry DC. Not sure about that!


----------



## Froreal3

I'm gonna get some more of Annabelle's leave in, hair, cream, and hair butter in Carrot Cake scent. Also some of that Blueberry Cheesecake Dcer and more of my beloved Pumpkin Pie Hair Butta.

I'mma also hit up TPS.

That's it.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> 
> I am wondering if I will get anything from TPS or Annabelle?
> 
> I need to think this through.
> 
> @chebaby
> 
> Hey, Girl. Did you end up making a CM Purchase?


 nope and didnt get a chance to go to the store either. i went to the casino for my bday and lost all my money. like ALL my money i almost cried


----------



## Beamodel

The carrot cake smells too cinnamony to me. I'm not a total fan of that scent. 

HH carrot cake smells if different, which I love the  scent of hers 

Froreal3


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> nope and didnt get a chance to go to the store either. *i went to the casino for my bday and lost all my money. like ALL my money i almost cried*




chebaby

 I almost laughed.  But I just couldn't.

 #whatwereyouthinking


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair said:


> Golden75
> 
> Slowtanicals is a mess.  I.just.can't.erplexed
> 
> I'm glad I read that review on Knot Butter.  That ended it for me.
> 
> Don't need it.



IDareT'sHair - What review?  Is it in the ST thread?

I was thinking of just selling most of my order when I get it.


----------



## Froreal3

Beamodel said:


> The carrot cake smells too cinnamony to me. I'm not a total fan of that scent.
> 
> HH carrot cake smells if different, which I love the  scent of hers
> 
> Froreal3



Thanks Beamodel. I loved HH Carrot Cake scent. I don't mind cinnamon, so hopefully I'll like it.  If not, I'll can always give it away.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel

Not sure what Imma do with Annabelle (yet). 

I'm like curlyhersheygirl I shouldn't let another DC'er in this house.

I should wait until Mothers Day.

Right now I have an oil and a Scalp Rx in my Cart, but not sure if I'll get it.erplexed


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> I almost laughed. But I just couldn't.
> 
> #whatwereyouthinking


 girl i was salty as hell. i was mean mugging err body i aint care. if you won a couple dollas you got a free side eye lol.

i was winning as soon as i sat down, then my brothers gf sat down next to me and i lost everything


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75 said:


> *- What review? Is it in the ST thread?*


 
Golden75

 Yes.  myronnie's review of the Knot Butter.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair

I understand, lawd knows I don't need another DC at all but after this purchase I'm shutting my bank account down for a few mths


----------



## Froreal3

^^ So far I like the Mango Dip and the Knot Sauce is decent. The Marula is ok, but the smell of bananas is not the best. Haven't tried anything else.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> girl i was salty as hell. i was mean mugging err body i aint care. if you won a couple dollas you got a free side eye lol.
> 
> *i was winning as soon as i sat down*, then my brothers gf sat down next to me and i lost everything



@chebaby

That's when you should have walked away 

 I can't 'Beweave' you lost your CJ Rehab :dollar:

*cackles at you mean-muggin' errbody. i can picture you doin' that*


----------



## Froreal3

Beamodel said:


> IDareT'sHair
> 
> I understand, lawd knows I don't need another DC at all but after this purchase I'm shutting my bank account down for a few mths




This is true. I'm gonna have to start storing some stuff in the fridge too...and just have some things out at once until I use it all up.


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair said:


> Beamodel
> 
> Not sure what Imma do with Annabelle (yet).
> 
> I'm like curlyhersheygirl I shouldn't let another DC'er in this house.
> 
> I should wait until Mothers Day.
> 
> Right now I have an oil and a Scalp Rx in my Cart, but not sure if I'll get it.erplexed



IDareT'sHair - I'm torn too


----------



## Beamodel

Froreal3 said:


> This is true. I'm gonna have to start storing some stuff in the fridge too...and just have some things out at once until I use it all up.



All of my handmades are I'm the fridge except for the milks/lotions/butters I'm currently using


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> *That's when you should have walked away*
> 
> I can't 'Beweave' you lost your CJ Rehab :dollar:
> 
> *cackles at you mean-muggin' errbody. i can picture you doin' that*


 girl silly me was like "its my bday, i cant lose"


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *girl silly me was like "its my bday, i cant lose"*


 
chebaby

 In sad cases like these.......I really just wish you woulda' Hauled. HARD.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

OK so here's the situation. I just counted my DC's and I have 35 16oz containers and 10 that are a mix of 8oz & 12oz. These don't include the 5 DC's that are in rotation or the orders I have coming. The temptation is that I only have 1 16oz TPS coffee DC and no backups of what I purchased from Annabelle but clearly I don't need any more DC's. This is a tough one.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> In sad cases like these.......I really just wish you woulda' Hauled. HARD.


 at least i woulda got something for my money right??? instead of a broken heart i mean i was SALTY lmao. i thought about going home and crying myself to sleep but instead i just ate a redic amount of food


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *OK so here's the situation. I just counted my DC's and I have 35 16oz containers and 10 that are a mix of 8oz & 12oz. These don't include the 5 DC's that are in rotation or the orders I have coming. The temptation is that I only have 1 16oz TPS coffee DC and no backups of what I purchased from Annabelle but clearly I don't need any more DC's. This is a tough one.*



curlyhersheygirl

 Please Ms. Curly take a Seat......:rofl3: *Love You Girl*


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> at least i woulda got something for my money right??? instead of a broken heart i mean i was SALTY lmao. i thought about going home and crying myself to sleep *but instead i just ate a redic amount of food *


 
chebaby

I heard the Food at those places is decent.

 I still can't beweave you spent your haulin' monneee instead of giving it to the 'Veda Triplets. HV, AV, KV


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> curlyhersheygirl
> 
> Please Ms. Curly take a Seat......:rofl3: *Love You Girl*



IDareT'sHair  I really should but you know how the PJ life is.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl

Seriously though Curly!  You probably do need another Coffee DC'er from TPS.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> I heard the Food at those places is decent.
> 
> I still can't beweave you spent your haulin' monneee instead of giving it to the 'Veda Triplets. HV, AV, KV


 im STILL in my feelings about it. i coulda got me a kv oil. as pricey as they are i woulda only been able to get one


----------



## Beamodel

curlyhersheygirl said:


> OK so here's the situation. I just counted my DC's and I have 35 16oz containers and 10 that are a mix of 8oz & 12oz. These don't include the 5 DC's that are in rotation or the orders I have coming. The temptation is that I only have 1 16oz TPS coffee DC and no backups of what I purchased from Annabelle but clearly I don't need any more DC's. This is a tough one.



Ummmmm I see why you contemplating not purchasing. I might come shop your stash then. I think I might have only about 8 to 10 DC that range from 8 oz to 16 oz.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *I really should but you know how the PJ life is.*


 
curlyhersheygirl

 Girl You know I do.

 You see I ain't counting mine......


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *im STILL in my feelings about it.* i coulda got me a kv oil. as pricey as they are i woulda only been able to get one


 
chebaby

 Gurl.....I would still be feeling some kind of way.



Beamodel said:


> Ummmmm I see why you contemplating not purchasing. *I might come shop your stash then. *I think I might have only about 8 to 10 DC that range from 8 oz to 16 oz.


 
Beamodel

 We would love to shop at Curly-Curl's Palace  curlyhersheygirl

 And then we can swing by her Sisters on the way back.....


----------



## Beamodel

Lol IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl has a ton of DC. That's my favorite pj product


----------



## Froreal3

curlyhersheygirl said:


> OK so here's the situation. I just counted my DC's and I have *35 16oz containers and 10 that are a mix of 8oz & 12oz. *These don't include the 5 DC's that are in rotation or the orders I have coming. The temptation is that I only have 1 16oz TPS coffee DC and no backups of what I purchased from Annabelle but clearly I don't need any more DC's. This is a tough one.



Don't do it. curlyhersheygirl

ETA: I only have 2.5 Dcers. My vice is those damn leave ins/moisturizers and butters.


----------



## chebaby

i still may get a kv oil. i need it for the challenge.

T would you recommend the hibiscus oil or the amla one that has brahmi, neem, hibiscus and bringraj?
i want both but im broke right now


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> curlyhersheygirl
> 
> Seriously though Curly!  You probably do need another Coffee DC'er from TPS.



IDareT'sHair  I think I do, so you see my predicament.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

chebaby Get the one with everything in it since you're on a budget.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> i still may get a kv oil. i need it for the challenge.
> 
> T would you recommend the hibiscus oil or the *amla one that has brahmi, neem, hibiscus and bringraj?*
> i want both but im broke right now


 
chebaby

 What Curly said:  One that has a variety of Oils. What 'scent' are you thinking about getting?



curlyhersheygirl said:


> *I think I do, so you see my predicament.*



curlyhersheygirl
 I see it and I understand.  I still haven't tried mine (TPS Coffee DC'er)



curlyhersheygirl said:


> *Get the one with everything in it since you're on a budget.*


 
curlyhersheygirl

 Right.  Right.


----------



## chebaby

thanx curly and T. ill probably get the raspberry scent.


----------



## divachyk

My DC stash is a itty bitty stash in comparison. I have about 6-10 without taking actual inventory.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

Be prepared.  That Raspberry is Skrong.erplexed  (it's actually my least favorite scent).  

I like:

Cotton Candy
Pumpkin Spice
Warm Vanilla


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Be prepared. That Raspberry is Skrong.erplexed (it's actually my least favorite scent).
> 
> I like:
> 
> Cotton Candy
> Pumpkin Spice
> Warm Vanilla


 i thought about cotton candy and warm vanilla. you know you can never go wrong with vanilla unless its lavender vanilla


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl
I can't wait to do a Coffee Rinse with TPS Coffee DC'er on top. 
The 'icing' on the cake would be if I had the Annabelle Iced Coffee Cleansing Conditioner. 

I may open 1 when I finish up:

Fleurtzy
Kizuri Coconut

I think those are the only 2 DC'ers I have open.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> i thought about cotton candy and warm vanilla. you know you can never go wrong with vanilla *unless its lavender vanilla*



chebaby

 Well..................


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

The 'new' Buttercreme is suppose to smell good too. (Haven't tried that one)


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> I can't wait to do a Coffee Rinse with TPS Coffee DC'er on top.
> The 'icing' on the cake would be if I had the Annabelle Iced Coffee Cleansing Conditioner.
> 
> I may open 1 when I finish up:
> 
> Fleurtzy
> Kizuri Coconut
> 
> I think those are the only 2 DC'ers I have open.



IDareT'sHair I LOVE TPS DC it's very moisturizing and your combo sounds


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl

I need to pull mine out.  It would be a really good Coffee boost.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl

Keep an eye out for Fleurtzy's Comeback.

For me, all deals will be off the table cause I will be:


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> curlyhersheygirl
> 
> Keep an eye out for Fleurtzy's Comeback.
> 
> For me, all deals will be off the table cause I will be:



IDareT'sHair  Me too


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl

We're Terrible Curly!...


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> The 'new' Buttercreme is suppose to smell good too. (Haven't tried that one)


 you know i was eyeing it but i heard people saying she should stick to oils so i was like


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl

I think I may pass on Annabelle's. 

 Still not sure about TPS (yet). I want the Coffee Pomade (again) - I think?

 *decisions, decisions*

I gotta keep thinking about the fact that I have those x2 Texture Me Natural orders coming.

My Ynobe DC'er may be here today too? Or tomorrow.

Uh???? 35 - Pushing 50.......


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *you know i was eyeing it but i heard people saying she should stick to oils so i was like*


 
chebaby

 No, the Buttercreme is a new 'Scent' and Yes....they should stick to Oils.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> No, the Buttercreme is a new 'Scent' and Yes....they should stick to Oils.


 oh ok got it.


----------



## Froreal3

^^I only have the Buttercream. It smells really good.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *oh ok got it*.


 
chebaby

 Um..Yeah.Exactly

 They need to stay in the oil lane. (Just stay in your lane)


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair I think I will order. I will just have to sit tight for a few months and work on my stash.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *I think I will order. I will just have to sit tight for a few months and work on my stash.*


 
curlyhersheygirl

 I cannot blame you Curly.  You love it.   You should get it.


----------



## BranwenRosewood

I don't own any full suze DC's. All I have is that Natty Rhassoul sample with one use left  .


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl

What did you get from Ynobe? 

 Did you get x1 or x2 of the Amala & Nettle DC'ers?  3...4...


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> 
> What did you get from Ynobe?
> 
> Did you get x1 or x2 of the Amala & Nettle DC'ers?  3...4...



IDareT'sHair I got 2 16oz Amla & Nettle


----------



## SerjicalStrike

Ya'll I am dying at the Soultanicals review when that woman held up the invisible product. I CANNOT BREATHE


----------



## Beamodel

My CurlMart order shipped


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel

Mine too.  At least x1 of them.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair

I had forgot that I had ordered from them lol


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel said:


> *I had forgot that I had ordered from them lol*



Beamodel

 Now that's pretty Bad......


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

I got my CM shipping notice as well.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl

I'm glad CM started speeding it up on the Shipping.  They had kind of fell off.erplexed


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair Yeah they stepped their game up in that area.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl

They did didn't they?  

Sage, AveYou (and other places) started getting their business


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair Yes lol. CM got very competitive this year.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl

Hmmpf.  They sure did Curl.

Pffft. They thought they were the only game in town.

Don't get it Twisted.  AveYou and that $1.00 Shipping & Discount Codes was giving them a run.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair I really missed AveYou's sales those combined with the $1 shipping were a PJ's dream.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl

Those were 'good' 

I can still do the FIVE for 15% & $1.00 Shipping every once in a while.  

Curlmart betta' stay on top of their game


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair I had no idea those were still good. I hope most vendors took notes this year because I'm not taking any nonsense in 2014


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl

Yeah FIVE works all the time and $1.00 Shipping over $50.00.

There was a winter code $25.00 off $100.00 (so um yeah...) they still have those.


----------



## 4mia

Hey Ladies I finally got my hh order. I got the Carmel frapp with the substitution fragrance. Its not a bad scent but I love all things coffee. The texture is totally different. I really liked Carmel frapp the way it was. I also got tutii frutii. It smells nice. She included a free sample if cake batter but I'm still up in the air about that one.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

4mia
Well..Glad it came.  So you don't have any more outstanding HH orders do you?


----------



## 4mia

IDareT'sHair said:


> 4mia
> Well..Glad it came.  So you don't have any more outstanding HH orders do you?


No I sure don't. I'm glad that is over. I have to start experimenting with these other vendors to find replacements. I refused to order anything from anyone until I got the HH situation straightened out. I'm not very patient so long shipping times will not do.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

4mia

That was a smart decision.  Now you can move on from there.  

Somebody in that HH Thread needs to start a new "Replacement for Hairitage" Thread.

I personally don't think they should turn that particular Thread into a Replacement Thread,.

They should probably start a new one.


----------



## Golden75

Just order TPS Coffe Conditioner.  Always wanted to try something else from her.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75

Nice purchase G!

So....You still at it Uh????


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair said:


> Golden75  Nice purchase G!  So....You still at it Uh????



IDareT'sHair -  Yup!  But that was tame.  It's been awhile since i only purchased one item and rolled out.


----------



## natura87

SerjicalStrike said:


> Ya'll I am dying at the Soultanicals review when that woman held up the invisible product. I CANNOT BREATHE



I dont get how after all this time she can not get her shipping in check.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Golden75

My Hairitage came today. 

 I need to go back & look but I think she upgraded me to an 8oz of the Liquid Cake Batter? 

Not sure if it's 4 or 8 oz's. But I received 8. Will be my 1st time trying this.

I also got x2 Big City Punch. I didn't smell anything. I just stuck them in the Fridge.

My PALTAS came from the UK. I just went back & ordered x2 more (so...yeah G...I'm still at it too).


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair - Glad that HH rolled on in.  Good deal on the upgrade!  Of course my ST still ain't move after she said it would be picked up today.  I need a package.  STAT!  Waiting on: Sucktanicals Ynobe TMN CM TPS Tentative - Annabelle's


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75 said:


> - Glad that HH rolled on in. Good deal on the upgrade! Of course my ST still ain't move after she said it would be picked up today. I need a package. STAT! Waiting on: *Sucktanicals* Ynobe TMN CM TPS Tentative - Annabelle's



Golden75

 Right......  I refuse to fool with her.erplexed

 It don't make no sense.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75

I thought my Ynobe would come today but it didn't.  

Imma check that status.


----------



## Froreal3

Waiting on TMN and SD.


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair said:


> Golden75  I thought my Ynobe would come today but it didn't.  Imma check that status.



IDareT'sHair - i thought i'd have a ynobe status by now.    I looked for order status on site, nothing but i guess you can't check


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75

ETA: Electronic Shipping Notice Received

Welp, that means it's still sitting on her kitchen table.


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair said:


> Golden75  ETA: Electronic Shipping Notice Received  Welp, that means it's still sitting on her kitchen table.



IDareT'sHair - just like my sucktanicals


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Froreal3

So, you didn't get anything from Curlmart? 

I don't know why I thought you did.


----------



## Froreal3

I had a cart, but I backed out of it IDareT'sHair.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75 said:


> *- just like my sucktanicals *



@Golden75

Yeah Girl. 

Mala taught me that Game. Or was that BJ?

I know exactly what that means. Ain't moved no where.erplexed


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair - I thought AV taught you that   dayum shame!


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Beamodel
> 
> Mine too.  *At least x1 of them*.



The bolded tickled me!!! 

IDareT'sHair


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75 said:


> *- I thought AV taught you that  dayum shame!*




Golden75

 Yeah AV (Mala) did.  

 Remember when me & che use to always say it is still sitting on her kitchen table?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

Well, I went back in & ordered another DevaCurl No Poo after I placed that 1st order.

Wonder if they'll ship them together?erplexed


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair said:


> Golden75  Yeah AV (Mala) did.  Remember when me & che use to always say it is still sitting on her kitchen table?



IDareT'sHair -   Yes!


----------



## Brownie518

LOL, I'm dyin at 'sucktanicals'!!!!!

IDareT'sHair

I haven't ordered a thing!! I'm going to get my list together this week, really see what I need right now.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75

Only problem....I consider AV 'established' & ST'icals ain't on the same level.erplexed


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518

That's really good Ms. B - You're holding on.  

I still can't beweave you didn't get any Curlmart? *um that sale is still going on tho'*


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair said:


> Golden75  Only problem....I consider AV 'established' & ST'icals ain't on the same level.erplexed



IDareT'sHair - true dat!


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> That's really good Ms. B - You're holding on.
> 
> I still can't beweave you didn't get any Curlmart? *um that sale is still going on tho'*


IDareT'sHair

I don't often order from CM..I don't know why I don't..it's still on?????


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

You gettin' any Annabelle's?  Or Pomade Shop???oke:


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *I don't often order from CM..*I don't know why I don't..it's still on?????



@Brownie518

I thought you said you wanted some Elucence?

**You know I just made that up...


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> I thought you said you wanted some Elucence?
> 
> **You know I just made that up...




 Nah, I did say that a while back!!! 

Pomade shop is having a sale?????

...i'm reading HH FB right now....


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> Nah, I did say that a while back!!!
> 
> *Pomade shop is having a sale?????*
> 
> .*..i'm reading HH FB right now....*


 
Brownie518

 pm me the quick & dirty re:HH.

 Yeah Pomade has 30%


----------



## Brownie518

30%????? Hmmm.....


----------



## Beamodel

Brownie518 said:


> Nah, I did say that a while back!!!   Pomade shop is having a sale?????  ...i'm reading HH FB right now....



Brownie518

I just read it too. My Fn jaw is dropped on the floor. No recovery.... None!!! It's gone too far


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 Beamodel

Ya'll really think it's that bad uh?..... #norecovery

Maybe she got too big too quick.  (Not that I know how big she had gotten).erplexed

But maybe it just got to be too much for her to handle.


----------



## Brownie518

I honestly don't know...I have never in my life... erplexed


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair

I just sent that email to you...


----------



## Golden75

Sheesh HH got super crazy.  If Tar'jay see that mess  they a family oriented organization


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75

You know that stuff ain't makin' it to no Tar-Jay (at this point).


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair said:


> Golden75  You know that stuff ain't makin' it to no Tar-Jay (at this point).



IDareT'sHair -  even if she was really in talks with them, out the window after all that.  I thought things got quiet


----------



## Brownie518

Mouf like a trucker...


----------



## Brownie518

I think I'll get an 8oz Peppermint Pomade. And maybe a 16oz Coffee conditioner?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75

They don't need no more Mess after that Credit Card compromise they just had. 

Brownie518

Curly is getting the 16oz Coffee  DC'er too. 

I wanted an 8oz Coffee Pomade, but after I did the Math I thought I better just get the 4oz....


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *Mouf like a trucker...*


 
Brownie518

 I can imagine. Poor thing.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair

It's just too much. It seems like No one can tell her anything. She straight cursing out folks left and right. I read CN, LHCF & FB. 

I highly doubt she will recover. Her sales will plummet dramatically which is a shame bc I love her products. But truth be told, I'm afraid to order again.


----------



## MileHighDiva

Ladies, she has company another vendor Hair of Nature went off on someone critiquing her hair on IG.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel said:


> *I highly doubt she will recover. Her sales will plummet dramatically which is a shame bc I love her products. But truth be told, I'm afraid to order again.*


 
Beamodel

 That is sooo Sad. 

 Maybe she was ready to give it up anyway.  Maybe it just got to be too much.

 I think something more pushed her over the Edge (other than those few discount codes).  

 Something catastrophic may have set things off.


----------



## BranwenRosewood

MileHighDiva

I can't find a company by that name on google. Link?


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair

It was the back lash that she received after the code fiasco. I honestly don't think she can take constructive criticism. She seems to think everyone is against her which isn't the case. 

She said she was on a rant until tomorrow bc when the new year comes she will be a new person. I know it's hard to suck up all the negative comments/emails that she had gotten lately but the ladies just want either their money or their products. 

This just breaks my heart...


----------



## MileHighDiva

BranwenRosewood said:


> MileHighDiva
> 
> I can't find a company by that name on google. Link?



http://instagram.com/hairofnature
http://www.hairofnature.org/


----------



## Beamodel

Anyways, I don't want to turn this thread into a HH sub thread. 

I'm ready for Annabel's sale. I'm so impatient. I will DC with blueberry cheesecake again tomorrow morning.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Beamodel

I know. 

And we're not making excuses for her or excusing her 'bad behavior' in any way, but I just think it's more to her Story than we know. (Or want to know)

I just hate that she totally messed up her business via Social Media and Poor Customer Service. 

And....TMI

This is not a game. 

Arguing back & forth with folks via Social Media. 

People's money is involved and her Business Reputation has taken a Huge Hit.

One that she will probably not be able to recover from.erplexed


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel said:


> *Anyways, I don't want to turn this thread into a HH sub thread.
> *




Beamodel

For Real. 

 This ain't the thread for that. ANGTFD

 I should have the Mods Lock that HH Thread.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair 

I truly love her stuff. She is honestly the only line where I found everything: DC, cleanser, moisturizer, butter that worked well for my hair.     

It seems like she was talked about in a bad way her whole life and she is fighting back. They laid out personal family business on her page which should have not been done.     

I'm seriously prying that when the new year comes, a change will come too.


----------



## Beamodel

Back to U1B2 lol


----------



## Brownie518

Beamodel

Hey, how is that blueberry cheesecake DC??


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel

Speaking of her products....I love that Dark Honey Cleansing Conditioner. 

I got one on a Swap from Curly that I am holding on to.

And she was getting ready to bring that one back (before all this went down)


----------



## Beamodel

Brownie518 said:


> Beamodel  Hey, how is that blueberry cheesecake DC??



Brownie518

I like it. It has a decent amount of slip and moisturizes my hair well. It absorbs well too. I'm repurchasing it when the sale starts.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair said:


> Beamodel  Speaking of her products....I love that Dark Honey Cleansing Conditioner.  I got one on a Swap from Curly that I am holding on to.  And she was getting ready to bring that one back (before all this went down)



IDareT'sHair

I love it too. I only have one. It's taking cover in the fridge.  Not ready to crack open the last one


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Okay Lemme see:

Imma pass on either Annabelle or TPS (not sure which yet).  

Not getting boff. May not get either.

TPS = have x4 16oz Coffee DC'ers and x2 16oz Herbal Conditioners (or whatever that one is called). 

 x2 8oz LinoMoist x1 Rosemary x1 Peppermint.

Waiting on:
x2 Curlmart
x2 Texture Me Natural
x1 Ynobe Shop
x1 pkg. Visviscal
x2 PALTAS Hair Rx


----------



## Beamodel

I forgot I'm still waiting on Pura

No ship notice yet. Not like I need my stuff right now though.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel said:


> @IDareT'sHair
> 
> I love it too. *I only have one. It's taking cover in the fridge. Not ready to crack open the last one*



@Beamodel

Same. 

She shared way too much of her Personal/Private Life with the Public.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair said:


> Beamodel  Same.  She shared too much of her Personal/Private Life with the Public.



IDareT'sHair

Yup, pretty much. TMI


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

OMG I thought that thread died and went to thread heaven.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

LACE NATURALS End of the Year Flash Sale

5pm - 9pm CST  30% Your Total Purchase Code = *CHEERS*

Lita curlyhersheygirl


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

O Lawd now LACE having a year end sale 30% off. I'm feeling like Michael in Godfather 3 right now lol


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> OMG *I thought that thread died and went to thread heaven.*


 
curlyhersheygirl

 Pffft.  You mean Died and Went to::heated:


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl

Yeah...Ms. CHG - LACE is 'bout to get TPS & Annabelle's monnneeeeeee 


Providing shipping ain't crazy, stupid


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair I think I will pass on LACE since I have backups.


----------



## BranwenRosewood

My entire head hated that last LCO/LOC combo. I knew the Komaza Shea Butter Lotion wasn't the best on my hair but that Vitamin Reign made it worse. I cannot figure out what my hair hates in VR. My hair is a dry mess right now and I don't feel like fixing it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@BranwenRosewood

When I tried/used Vitamin Reign it was Summer and I kept it in the Fridge (as a Refresher). It worked fine for me.

Lemme look at those Ingredients.

 ETA: Maybe the Bamboo?  Or a Combo of the Bamboo & Aloe?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl

I still want x2 Supreme Hair Butters (that I never got)


----------



## Brownie518

I need to take a look at LACE. There are a few things I was interested in...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl

Now, I need to decide on the 'scents' of my Supreme Butters. 

I only have the one in Acai that smells wonderful.

I knew some New Years Sales would be poppin' off.  

I just said that yesterday?


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair You didn't purchase those BF?


----------



## BranwenRosewood

IDareT'sHair

I'm looking at the ingredients and I can't figure out what it is. It has too many ingredients that I've never tried separately.

I need to stick to my own spritzes with fewer ingredients so I can pinpoint what works and what doesn't. I don't think it's the aloe because last month I was using my a homemade spray that was 60% Distilled Water and 40% Aloe with some glycerin, honeyquat and SAA.


----------



## BranwenRosewood

I wasn't going to buy any LACE but I'm loving that Amazon Butter as a body butter. My hair doesn't mind it either. I still don't know what that sample butter was that I got in place of the Amazon Butter so I'm saving the half of jar I have left. It smells and feels so good .


----------



## IDareT'sHair

BranwenRosewood

I was wondering about Foti too.  Not really familiar with that one.

Discontinue using it.  If it doesn't agree with your Hair.  

It ain't worth having no Set-back.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl

No, because I couldn't get it right at that $30.00 mark so I left it alone. 

This time, it appears there is no Minimum Purchase.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> curlyhersheygirl  No, because I couldn't get it right at that $30.00 mark so I left it alone.  This time, it appears there is no Minimum Purchase.



IDareT'sHair I see, I forgot about that minimum requirement.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl

I kept tryna' make it work. I already have x2 Bramhi DC'ers. 

That was the only way I was gone be able to work was to add one of those in there.erplexed

So, hopefully, I'll be able to pick those Butters up tomorrow.

The Ayurvedic Mist gets Good reviews too.


----------



## BranwenRosewood

IDareT'sHair

It's going on the exchange forum with a bunch of other stuff tomorrow. Now I need to find the spray I made so I can wash my hair tomorrow.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair I like the Ayurvedic spritz for prepooing. As a refresher it didn't work for me. If I decided to get anything it would be that and a butter.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl

That Butta' is all that!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

BranwenRosewood said:


> *It's going on the exchange forum with a bunch of other stuff tomorrow.* Now I need to find the spray I made so I can wash my hair tomorrow.


 
BranwenRosewood

 Smart Move.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl

You have the "More Moisture" too right?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl

You saw my TPS stash listed right?  I might pass on that. (hmpf. need to)  

The only thing I'd get would be a Coffee Pomade.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair Yes I do. BF I bought 16oz of that, the DC and the aloe styler.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl

Girl...We a Mess.....

I keep saying that.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> curlyhersheygirl  You saw my TPS stash listed right?  I might pass on that. (hmpf. need to)   The only thing I'd get would be a Coffee Pomade.



IDareT'sHair  I saw it. I'll send you a 4oz coffee pomade if you don't mind that it's sulphur free.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl

We gone do a lot better in 2014 Ms. Swirl-Curl.

But these Vendors won't let up. I know I've been going skrong since M-Day 2013 w/o a break.

By M-Day 2014 I want to be lighter in the Stash.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> I saw it. *I'll send you a 4oz coffee pomade if you don't mind that it's sulphur free.*


 
curlyhersheygirl

 That's even better.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair They really not making it easy but we're putting up a good fight. I really want to do better in 2014


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl

Gurl... They makes it hard on a Playa'

Especially Playa's like us with Zero Willpower


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> curlyhersheygirl  That's even better.



IDareT'sHair Great so that's one down lol


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl

We just shifting stuff from one State to another.


----------



## BranwenRosewood

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> 
> You have the "More Moisture" too right?



IDareT'sHair

I have a sample of that. It's moisturizing but I didn't like it because it gave me hold like a styler. I currently don't want any products to give my hair hold.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl  Gurl... They makes it hard on a Playa'  Especially Playa's like us with Zero Willpower



IDareT'sHair Exactly. It's hard to pass up 30%


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> curlyhersheygirl  We just shifting stuff from one State to another.



IDareT'sHair We are such a mess lol


----------



## BranwenRosewood

I had a coffee pomade from TPS but gave it away after one use because of the coffee grounds in it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl

Curl-Girl  I got a skrong feeling they gone keep brangin' it in 2014. 

So, we better put on our Big Girl Panties and get some willpower. QUICK


----------



## IDareT'sHair

BranwenRosewood said:


> I had a coffee pomade from TPS but *gave it away after one use because of the coffee grounds in it.*


 
BranwenRosewood

 That does make it a bit 'Extra'.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair You're so right. I know they're gonna bring it, we'll have to help each other stay on track.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *You're so right. I know they're gonna bring it, we'll have to help each other stay on track.*



curlyhersheygirl

 They know there's some Monneee to be made out here and they gone try to get it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl

We gotta do it Ms. Curly.  50-60 DC'ers....SMH

Like I said earlier....Yeah....35 going on 50


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair Yeah we can't keep that up.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl

But it Ain't just DC'ers Curl.  

It's everything.  

Butters, Cremes, Pomades, Lotions, Oils, R/O Conditioners....see where this is going?


----------



## Brownie518

All ya'll PJs are something else!!!


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair I hear ya. I scaled back on purchasing other stuff but DC's always get me. It took a lot for me to narrow my MD selections to just 3.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl

I know we're ALL going to do better next Year. 

We 'sound' like we 're ALL half-way 'motivated' to work on our Stash.

 Um...don't we?


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair We can do it and we will keep each other in check.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> I hear ya. I scaled back on purchasing other stuff but DC's always get me. *It took a lot for me to narrow my MD selections to just 3.*




curlyhersheygirl

 That's probably why I gave them up for now. 

 I don't think I could do it so I left it alone altogether.

 I did get all 3 MD Oils.

 I'd like to Haul MD for M-Day.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl

We gotta hold each other Accountable to really work on our Stash.erplexed 

 Seriously.

 That's why I been staying on @Golden75

She & I have had to trash some good stuff lately. Unacceptable.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair I couldn't be without MD in my stash so I decided to get the best of the best.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> curlyhersheygirl  We gotta hold each other Accountable to really work on our Stash.erplexed  That's why I been staying on Golden75  She & I have had to trash some good stuff lately.  Unacceptable.



IDareT'sHair Yeah trashing stuff is not good.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl

I'm glad I sold mine to *Fab* 

I knew she would use them before I would/could ever get to them.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl

I replaced my CJ Rehab and DM Super Butter Crème (which both went bad on me).

I didn't get CJ Deep Fix though, which I also had to throw out.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair My mom is enjoying all my extra stuff. She's stocked for awhile.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl

I hope I catch up with you tomorrow.  Time for me to Crash.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair We all had an extensive CJ stash after those groupons. I had to give some of those away as well.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *My mom is enjoying all my extra stuff. She's stocked for awhile.*


 
curlyhersheygirl

 Oooo WOW between you and Sis I know she is Skrait.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> curlyhersheygirl  I hope I catch up with you tomorrow.  Time for me to Crash.



IDareT'sHair Me too. Have a goodnight.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *We all had an extensive CJ stash after those groupons. I had to give some of those away as well.*


 
curlyhersheygirl

 I even sold a few bottles on the Exchange Forum and I am still nicely stocked.


----------



## Brownie518

Good night, ladies


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Brownie518 Goodnight sis


----------



## natura87

My hair is still crazy soft. I havent washed my hair in about 3 weeks (yucky I know...I have to do it soon) but my hair is so soft and luscious, my scalp feels amazing. This rural Korean air is doing something good for my hair and my skin. I have only used Qhemet AOHC once in like 2 weeks and added a bit of Miss Jessie's Pillow Soft Curls just becuase....but my hair feels like it should feel on day 1. Crazy.

Right now my hair is braided up in about 8 braids, no real rhyme or reason just becuase. I will spritz tonight with my green tea.


----------



## Froreal3

deleted........


----------



## Froreal3

IDareT'sHair said:


> Golden75
> 
> They don't need no more Mess after that Credit Card compromise they just had.
> 
> Brownie518
> 
> Curly is getting the 16oz Coffee  DC'er too.
> 
> I wanted an 8oz Coffee Pomade, but after I did the Math I thought I better just get the 4oz....





Brownie518 said:


> I think I'll get an 8oz Peppermint Pomade. And maybe a 16oz Coffee conditioner?



I'mma cop some more peppermint pomade and maybe a ceramoist. I didn't during the last sale. This and Annabelle's will be my last until Mother's Day.


----------



## Froreal3

Beamodel said:


> Back to U1B2 lol



Yes, back to our regularly scheduled programming. I am really glad Annabelle's extended the sale...cuz a sista need to get paid on Friday first.  

I have been stalking.....I mean browsing her etsy shop. 

Also my SD's shipped. One thing I know is I will not purchase SDs on blk Friday or other "sale" times.  I love her stuff and I love her, but aint nobody got time to be waiting no month. Shoot, a PJ wants her fix! Same with Hairveda (who I didn't order from this time around).


----------



## Lita

Happy New Year! 

I'm am leaving behind dufe & a bunch of other vendors..So I should save a lot of money 2014..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita

HH,I was hoping she would take our advice,but she didn't..My self & others gave her great suggestions on how to handle certain situations...It fell on deaf ears..Oh,well..

*Hard Head leaves EMPTY pockets $$$..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Golden75

Think I am going to file a paypal dispute for ST.  Still no movement label printed 12/20.  Said it would go out yesterday.  USPS would've scanned by now on a 1 day priority package if it were picked yesterday, right?  Or do I give it till Thursday?  If I file that dispute, I bet it will move.  Let me check the ST thread.


----------



## Beamodel

Golden75 said:


> Think I am going to file a paypal dispute for ST.  Still no movement label printed 12/20.  Said it would go out yesterday.  USPS would've scanned by now on a 1 day priority package if it were picked yesterday, right?  Or do I give it till Thursday?  If I file that dispute, I bet it will move.  Let me check the ST thread.



Golden75

I would to be honest. Sorry you are dealing with that.


----------



## Golden75

Beamodel said:


> Golden75
> 
> I would to be honest. Sorry you are dealing with that.



Beamodel - Thanks. I will.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Golden75 @Beamodel

G -- I agree with Bea. I would file. _*pffft i bet it will move off that kitchen table then hmmpf*_


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Good Morning Ladies!

Ya'll practicing hittin' PayNah..


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair

I'm ready to hit it for Annabelle. I need to wash my hair but I'm being super lazy. I wi be DC'n with Annabelle Blueberry Cheesecake DC.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel

I think Imma get some LACE......maybe?erplexed


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair said:


> Beamodel
> 
> I think Imma get some LACE......maybe?erplexed



IDareT'sHair - When does LACE sale start?  Not saying imma buy something, but I was looking, and wondering, and thinking


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75

5p.m. 9p.m. CST today.

30% Off = CHEERS


----------



## Beamodel

Currently have a fenugreek mask on. First time using the powder version. I don't smell curry anything. Just a light hint of maple syrup


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel

Keep me posted on how it rinses out etc.........


----------



## Beamodel

Idatet'shair

I'm scared of that part lol. But we shall see.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Beamodel

Are you going to mess with any more Powders like Hibiscus etc....? 

 Or are you just going to stick with Fenugreek?

I have all those Teas, but may want to experiment with a Powder or two.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair

I have hibiscus tea! I just bought it so I haven't tried that one yet. I would use the powder if I had it too though. 

The fenugreek rinsed out pretty well. It was really slippery but I can tell my hair needed to be moisturized afterwards. I rinsed it out with VO5 and now I have APB Blueberry DC on now. Man that DC smells so yummy. Just like a pastry.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel

You know I'm trying not to buy any Annabelle this time.  

But you are making it REALLY hard....


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Beamodel

So I tipped on over to Annabelle's and spotted a 'new' Ayurvedic Hair Crème. 

 I might hafta' get that.

 I shoulda' stayed outta there.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair

I know, sorry sis. It feels so great in my hair though. The jury is still out on the loads of coconut spray. I love how it smells but idk about that one yet. The moisturizer is ok. But I love the DC and will stick with them. 

Let me go check out that new product you were speaking of b


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Beamodel

I 'think' I might need it for "Research Purposes"

You know....*cough* for the Coffee, Tea, Ayurvedic Challenge


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Beamodel  I 'think' I might need it for "Research Purposes"  You know....*cough* for the Coffee, Tea, Ayurvedic Challenge



IDareT'sHair 

I couldn't fine it. What category is it listed under or the exact name? The hibiscus cream?  

ETA I found it


----------



## Lita

IDareT'sHair Beamodel I have my cart ready...

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Beamodel

Lita

Lol. Me too. What are you getting?

I'm only getting: Blueberry Cheesecake & White Chocolate Moose


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I've been doin' some Calculating.  Whether I should get APB or LACE? 

Both Butters/Cremes are suppose to be Ayurvedic in nature.

I've been wanting another Jar of the LACE Supreme Butter for so long. 

And I shouldn't get boff.

I need to be making a decision.  

LACE's Sale starts this evening at 6 p.m. EST (5 p.m. CST)


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair

Go with LACE since you've been wanting it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel

I have. 

And I can get a 16oz Jar a little more economically that x2 4oz Jars of APB.

I'm still "on the fence" on whether I should get them both.

I know I'm not getting any DC'ers.  I.just.can't. 

It would be s sin & a shame.


----------



## Golden75

Well I know i want both   If I do, I will be sitting all the way down till Mother's Day.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75 said:


> *Well I know i want both  If I do, I will be sitting all the way down till Mother's Day.*


 
Golden75

 So Do I.  And You know How We Do.

 So...chances are.....I'll end up with them boff.


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair said:


> Golden75  So Do I.  And You know How We Do.  So...chances are.....I'll end up with them boff.



IDareT'sHair -  most likely.  When i get back home, i'll get my carts right, run some numbers.  I need to see LN shipping costs.  I wanted that more moisture a while back.  Need to check reviews.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Golden75

Their Shipping costs are the same $5.95 for what I would get.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Hey divas. I'm taking a little break from party prep to say hi.

I need to go back and read all what y'all getting


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl

Hey Mrs. C!

So what times does that Par'tay get started????


----------



## Beamodel

Ok. Fenugreek powder is a hit. I barely lost any shed hair.   

Of course Annabelle Blueberry is a hit. I even used a little as a leave in.   

My hair is currently air drying and smells fantastic.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

It starts at 9pm. You know I always have two parties to prep for, NYE and the baby's birthday. Although he's not a baby anymore; I can't believe he'll be 5 tomorrow


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> It starts at 9pm. You know I always have two parties to prep for, NYE and the baby's birthday. *Although he's not a baby anymore; I can't believe he'll be 5 tomorrow *



curlyhersheygirl

 Awww...How Cute.

 Lawd....I know that Food is gone be Slammin'....


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel

I'm glad it worked out really good for you Bea!

I'll hafta' think on that some more.  

I do like the Tea.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> curlyhersheygirl
> 
> Awww...How Cute.
> 
> Lawd....I know that Food is gone be Slammin'....



IDareT'sHair I try my best.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl

So, you still skipping LACE & just getting APB?


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Beamodel and IDareT'sHair I've never tried fenugreek on its own as a paste, I've done it mixed with amla and other ayurvedic powders. I'm glad it worked out nicely, I might try it in the future. I know I can't get enough of the fenugreek oil from KV


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> curlyhersheygirl
> 
> So, you still skipping LACE & just getting APB?



IDareT'sHair I'm skipping LACE and getting APB & TPS


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl

Yeah that  KV Oil is thebombdiggity.

I like the Fenugreek Tea.  

Not too sure it I wanna delve into Powders because I know how I do and would get totally out of control with it (like I have the Teas)  so I better stick to Teas for now.


----------



## Lita

Beamodel Hi! Annbella cart..Not easily broken Dc & Iced Coffee Co/Wash

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Beamodel

curlyhersheygirl said:


> Beamodel and IDareT'sHair I've never tried fenugreek on its own as a paste, I've done it mixed with amla and other ayurvedic powders. I'm glad it worked out nicely, I might try it in the future. I know I can't get enough of the fenugreek oil from KV



CurlyHursheygirl

I will try it mixed with henna next time. This was my first time using fenugreek as a paste. I've only used the tea in the past but I like it either way.


----------



## Beamodel

Lita said:


> Beamodel Hi! Annbella cart..Not easily broken Dc & Iced Coffee Co/Wash  Happy Hair Growing!



Lita 

I broke down and now I'm adding a butter to my list. That's it. I'm done until Mother's Day.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Lita said:


> Beamodel Hi! Annbella cart..*Not easily broken Dc & Iced Coffee Co/Wash*
> 
> Happy Hair Growing!



I'm getting these and a few other DC's


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *I'm getting these and a few other DC's*


 
curlyhersheygirl

 35 going on Fiddy......


----------



## Froreal3

I see yall got ya trigger finger's ready. Mmmm hmm. That Riche Moisture Mask really helped detangle baby girl's hair. Hmmm...

Beamodel How much slip does that Annabelle's Blueberry Dcer have? I got that in my cart...think I'mma try the Pomegranate Hibiscus too.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Froreal3

Yeah...we sittin' over here Carts Locked & Loaded.


----------



## Beamodel

Froreal3 said:


> I see yall got ya trigger finger's ready. Mmmm hmm. That Riche Moisture Mask really helped detangle baby girl's hair. Hmmm...  Beamodel How much slip does that Annabelle's Blueberry Dcer have? I got that in my cart...think I'mma try the Pomegranate Hibiscus too.



Froreal3

Keep in mind, I'm relaxed and your natural so I'm not sure if my slippage is comparable for you. But IMO it has an adequate amount of slip.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel 

I think I may end up with both LACE & APB. 

Still not 100% decided, but it's looking like it.

Talking about Fenugreek is making me wanna steep some for next Wash Day.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair

You probably will end up getting both. Hey, no judgement passed in this thread here 

I love fenugreek. I have several boxes of that tea. Have you ever drank any of these teas before? I wonder how they taste. 

I used a little if Annabelle Blueberry as a leave in and all I'm gonna say is I'm jealous if my own hair right now lol. It's sooooo darn soft and if course smells DEVINE...

Ok, I'm ma stop taking about APB now. I promise


----------



## Babygrowth

Hey ladies! I love my cocoa bean whip! It has my hair and my sons hair feeling soft and fluffy. I will have to seal it in tho because its lighter than I thought but I love it! Got my APB and TPS carts ready!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel said:


> You probably will end up getting both. Hey, no judgement passed in this thread here
> 
> I love fenugreek. I have several boxes of that tea. Have you ever drank any of these teas before? I wonder how they taste.
> 
> I used a little if Annabelle Blueberry as a leave in and all I'm gonna say is *I'm jealous if my own hair right now lol. It's sooooo darn soft and if course smells DEVINE...
> 
> Ok, I'm ma stop taking about APB now. I promise*


 
Beamodel

 You better Swang that Hair till times get better.



Babygrowth said:


> *Hey ladies! I love my cocoa bean whip! *It has my hair and my sons hair feeling soft and fluffy. I will have to seal it in tho because its lighter than I thought but I love it! Got my APB and TPS carts ready!


 
Babygrowth

 Good to Know.  I still haven't pulled mine out yet.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair

Lol. I know that's right. 

Babygrowth
I'm odd ball out but that whip didn't whip too well with my hair. Might be too much Cocoa butter it in, maybe.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel

You Betta' work it skrait into 2014.


----------



## Froreal3

Beamodel said:


> IDareT'sHair
> 
> You probably will end up getting both. Hey, no judgement passed in this thread here
> 
> I love fenugreek. I have several boxes of that tea. Have you ever drank any of these teas before? I wonder how they taste.
> 
> I used a little if Annabelle Blueberry as a leave in and all I'm gonna say is I'm jealous if my own hair right now lol. It's sooooo darn soft and if course smells DEVINE...
> 
> Ok, I'm ma stop taking about APB now. I promise



Beamodel I hatechu cuz now I have two Blueberries in my cart...cuz you know I love leave ins.


----------



## Froreal3

IDareT'sHair said:


> Beamodel
> 
> I think I may end up with both LACE & APB.
> 
> Still not 100% decided, but it's looking like it.
> 
> Talking about Fenugreek is making me wanna steep some for next Wash Day.



Get both. It's not gonna kill ya.


----------



## Beamodel

Froreal3

Lol, I'm sorry sis. I only used a little bit as a leave in and it works well that way too.


----------



## Froreal3

...and you said it smells really good huh? You aint have to say all dat.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Froreal3

I may.  Still not 100% sure.


----------



## Beamodel

Froreal3

Sorry... But it does smell good. I asked her to make a butter for me in the blueberry cheesecake scent. She obliged 


OAN: 
My Pura body naturals shipped


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair said:


> Froreal3  I may.  Still not 100% sure.



It's getting close to show time for LACE right?


----------



## Froreal3

Beamodel said:


> Froreal3
> 
> Sorry... But it does smell good. I asked her to make a butter for me in the blueberry cheesecake scent. She obliged
> 
> 
> OAN:
> My Pura body naturals shipped



That sounds yummy Beamodel.


----------



## Beamodel

Froreal3

What are you getting from APB


----------



## Froreal3

Beamodel said:


> Froreal3
> 
> What are you getting from APB



I keep switching around my cart. Right now I have a Blueberry Cheesecake DC, Pomegranate Hibiscus DC, and the Pomegranate Hibiscus Hair Cream. I will also get another leave in and butter...but not sure which scent. I did ask her for the iced carrot cake scent.


----------



## Beamodel

I thought about the hibiscus DC too but I think I will hold out for right now.


----------



## Froreal3

...and now I'm intrigued about the Blueberry Cheesecake scent. I wonder if it will go with my SSI Blueberry cowash. Hmmm....

ETA: I asked her if she could do a scent drop down box like Darcy does on some products.  That will probably make it tougher for her though...


----------



## Beamodel

Probably so ^^^


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Beamodel

Yeah...6 p.m. EST. I'm trying to think about what Scent I want. 

They have so many to choose from. (Way too many)

The one Butter I have is in Acai (which smells really good) but do I want another 16oz in that? 

I definitely don't want anything "Buttercreme"  #overit which always seems like the safe-scent.

I'm afraid if I get Tropical it will be too Mango-y. If I get Coconut Paradise it may be too Coconutty. 

Scared to mess with Raspberry Vanilla.

So I'm stuck.


----------



## Froreal3

What site are you stalking...I mean browsing IDareT'sHair?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Froreal3

LACE Naturals tryna' decide 'which' scent to get the Supreme Butter in?


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair

Yea I saw LACE has a bunch if scents to choose from. I'm sure anyone you choose will be fine


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel

I already have BM Luscious which is probably the "Tropical" scent (Mango), so I don't want another one of those kinds of smelling things.

Butter Crème is just so Blah.  And 50-11 thangs is always Butter Crème.

The Coconut Paradise might be too much like SSI's Coconut Sorbet?

I may end up with the Acai Berry.  It will be refreshing as Spring/Summer approaches.erplexed

That is kinda why I wanted x2 8oz Jars.  

But it's $6.00 more to do x2 8oz Jars as oppose to a 16oz Jar.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair said:


> Beamodel
> 
> But it's $6.00 more to do x2 8oz Jars as oppose to a 16oz Jar.



Ummmmm, WHY????


----------



## Froreal3

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Beamodel
> 
> Yeah...6 p.m. EST. I'm trying to think about what Scent I want.
> 
> They have so many to choose from. (Way too many)
> 
> The one Butter I have is in Acai (which smells really good) but do I want another 16oz in that?
> 
> I definitely don't want anything "Buttercreme"  #overit which always seems like the safe-scent.
> 
> I'm afraid if I get Tropical it will be too Mango-y. If I get Coconut Paradise it may be too Coconutty.
> 
> Scared to mess with Raspberry Vanilla.
> 
> So I'm stuck.



Chai Tea???


----------



## Froreal3

Beamodel said:


> Ummmmm, WHY????



Yeah that don't make any time of sense. erplexed That just discourages people from wanting to try the other scents.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Froreal3

N'Joi's Chai something tore my Scalp up.  Too Cinnamon-y.:burning:

I thought about Amber.  But I wonder what that is exactly? 

And I don't want to be stuck with 16oz's of something that Stank.

It's between:
Coconut Paradise
Tropical
Acai Berry
*durn* Butter Crème


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel Froreal3

Um..Yeah. $6.00 more.  ANGTFD.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair 

Tropical sounds good. I like butter cream/vanilla type sweet scents but I'm testing the waters with this blueberry cheesecake scent.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair

Amber is nice too but I'm not sure how it will smell with lavender


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel

I'm afraid that's going to be Mango-y (like BM Luscious).  

I'll probably end up with Acai Berry or Coconut Paradise.  

The "Paradise" makes me think it's something in addition to the Coconut.*hopeful*

Don't want 16oz's of Pumpkin Spice.

I wish I could get x2 different ones, but I'm not willing to put out another $6.00...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel

Amber might be nice.


----------



## Froreal3

IDareT'sHair said:


> Beamodel
> 
> I'm afraid that's going to be Mango-y (like BM Luscious).
> 
> I'll probably end up with Acai Berry or Coconut Paradise.
> 
> The "Paradise" makes me think it's something in addition to the Coconut.*hopeful*
> 
> Don't want 16oz's of Pumpkin Spice.
> 
> I wish I could get x2 different ones, but I'm not willing to put out another $6.00...



I would imagine Amber to smell like Bath and Body Works Sensual Amber. I like that scent. But I would probably go with Coconut to be safe...but to me coconut is a little boring.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Froreal3

Yeah....16oz is a lot of product to have on your hands if you hate the way it smells....


----------



## Froreal3

Ok Beamodel I got my cart locked and loaded. You inspired me.

I'm getting.
Blueberry Cheesecake DC
Leave in
Hair Cream
Hair/Body Butter (all in Blueberry Cheesecake scent)

2 samples of hair cream and butter in carrot cake scent.  Can't wait. 

From the Pomade Shop I'm getting a Ceramoist and a Peppermint Pomade both 4oz.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Froreal3

ETA: I like B&BW's Sensual Amber too.


----------



## Froreal3

IDareT'sHair said:


> Froreal3
> 
> Yeah....16oz is a lot of product to have on your hands if you hate the way it smells....




Yeah so get something you know will smell good to be safe.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Froreal3

Nice Haul.


----------



## Beamodel

Froreal3

How is the butter? I have it in my cart with a note for it to be in blueberry cheesecake scent


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair

That's what I was thinking the amber would a like. Like BBW scent


----------



## Froreal3

Beamodel said:


> Froreal3
> 
> How is the butter? I have it in my cart with a note for it to be in blueberry cheesecake scent



It is a thick, dense, but soft and smooth butter. You can easily put your finger in there and stir it around. The consistency is not whipped like HH Carrot Cake or Mango Cloud, but a lot fluffier than PBN Cupuacu. 

I have seen reviews of Oyin's Whipped Pudding and it looks to be a similar consistency to that. A little goes a long way. When you rub it in your hands, it immediately turns into oil...not grainy and no little chunks...just straight oil.  But it can also keep it's form for your ends if you don't rub it between your fingers first.

Beamodel


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Lawd....That Butter is all that.

I couldn't go wrong with any of them. 

But I think I'll get either the Acai Berry or the Coconut Paradise.

I pulled out my SSI Coconut Sorbet and there is no way it's going to smell like that. 

(because it really doesn't even smell like Coconut).


----------



## Beamodel

Froreal3 Thanks for the great review. I'm sold lol.    

IDareT'sHair
You still deciding on a scent for LACE


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel

It's either the Acai Berry (which I already have) or the Coconut Paradise.

I don't want any Butter Crème or any Mango.  I want something different.

The Amber would definitely be different. 

But....Imma go with one of the 1st 2 I listed.

Or I might just get x1 8oz Coconut Paradise until I have a better feel for the scents.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Froreal3 said:


> *It is a thick, dense, but soft and smooth butter. You can easily put your finger in there and stir it around. The consistency is not whipped like HH Carrot Cake or Mango Cloud, but a lot fluffier than PBN Cupuacu.
> 
> I have seen reviews of Oyin's Whipped Pudding and it looks to be a similar consistency to that. A little goes a long way. When you rub it in your hands, it immediately turns into oil...not grainy and no little chunks...just straight oil. But it can also keep it's form for your ends if you don't rub it between your fingers first.*


 
Froreal3

 I Agree.  This is a good review.


----------



## Beamodel

I probably would choose Acai berry. Coconut sounds so bland/plain

IDareT'sHair


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel

It's _Coconut Paradise_.  Doesn't the "Paradise" inspire you!


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair said:


> Beamodel  It's Coconut Paradise.  Doesn't the "Paradise" inspire you!



IDareT'sHair

Lol marketing ploy. I bet is just coconut. But u can try it since you already have Acai


----------



## Froreal3

IDareT'sHair said:


> Beamodel
> 
> It's _Coconut Paradise_.  Doesn't the "Paradise" inspire you!



 Nah they just tried ti jazz it up.


----------



## Beamodel

Happy nappy has 35% off and free shipping


----------



## Beamodel

Froreal3 said:


> Nah they just tried ti jazz it up.



Agreed Froreal3


----------



## Golden75

I keep messing with these carts!  How is the brahmi masque?  I want both butters & masque.  My head is all messed up with Annabelle.  Been switching & twitching all day


----------



## Froreal3

Beamodel said:


> Happy nappy has 35% off and free shipping



Feels great to not be tempted. Great indeed.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel Froreal3

Ya'll wrong.

But you're probably right.


----------



## Froreal3

Golden75 said:


> I keep messing with these carts!  How is the brahmi masque?  I want both butters & masque.  My head is all messed up with Annabelle.  Been switching & twitching all day



Golden75 That's how I was earlier. But I convoed Erica, she helped me make my decisions, and now my cart is locked and loaded. 

The Ayurvedic stuff is new. No one's ever tried them. You can test them out for us.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair said:


> Beamodel Froreal3  Ya'll wrong.  But you're probably right.



IDareT'sHair

Lol, sorry sis but I do think it's just regular coconut scent.


----------



## Froreal3

IDareT'sHair said:


> Beamodel Froreal3
> 
> Ya'll wrong.
> 
> But you're probably right.




Lemme go look at them scents and pick somethin out for you before six o clock hits...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel said:


> *Happy nappy has 35% off and free shipping*



Thanks @Beamodel

@curlyhersheygirl and @robot. Wanted to know this.


I've kissed HN-BabyDaddy Goodbye in 2013.


----------



## Golden75

Froreal3 said:


> Golden75 That's how I was earlier. But I convoed Erica, she helped me make my decisions, and now my cart is locked and loaded.   The Ayurvedic stuff is new. No one's ever tried them. You can test them out for us.



Froreal3 -  i had the Ayurvedic cream in the cart but think i'll wait. I know i want blueberry dc, mousse, butter, strengthening mask (i think) i don't have anything with those ingredients.  I had way more in the cart, but got grip and removed.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair

Yea, one hit wonder for me. Especially since they changed the ingredients around for the pink hibiscus DC - I mean butter lol


----------



## Beamodel

Happy nappy sale codes 35%

Code: NEWYEAR2014
Free Shipping Code: FREESHIP2014


----------



## Froreal3

IDareT'sHair the one's that make me turn up my nose are...
Lavender/Lemongrass
Lemon Verbena
Black Amber & Lavender
Chocolate Mint

The ones that sound boring are:
Coconut Paradise
Milk & Honey
Tropical Blend

The ones that sound yummy are:
*Acai Berry
Black Raspberry Vanilla*
*Chai Tea*
*Lilies in Bloom*
*Butter Cream
Pumpkin Spice*
*Lush Amber*

Black bolded are the ones that intrigue me and sound risky. Purple bolded are safe tried and true.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Leaving on this side of 2013:
Happy Nappy Greasy Sappy
Slowtanicals
Dufus Naturals

Pours out some Conditioner for Hairitage  Still tryna' process this.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Froreal3 said:


> *Make me turn up my nose are..*.
> Lavender/Lemongrass
> Lemon Verbena
> Black Amber & Lavender
> Chocolate Mint
> 
> The ones that sound boring are:
> Coconut Paradise
> Milk & Honey
> Tropical Blend
> 
> The ones that sound yummy are:
> *Acai Berry
> Black Raspberry Vanilla*
> *Chai Tea*
> *Lilies in Bloom*
> *Butter Cream
> Pumpkin Spice*
> *Lush Amber*
> 
> Black bolded are the ones that intrigue me and sound risky. Purple bolded are safe tried and true.



 Now I'm more Confused.......

 You are right about that 1st & 2nd Group.  I agree.

 Gurl...don't Milk & Honey sound boring?


----------



## Froreal3

IDareT'sHair said:


> Leaving on this side of 2013:
> Happy Nappy Greasy Sappy
> Slowtanicals
> Dufus Naturals
> 
> Pours out some Conditioner for Hairitage *Still tryna' process this*.



 It'll be alright. I felt numb for a while...you know like it's not really happening. Denial is the first step in the grieving process.


----------



## Froreal3

IDareT'sHair said:


> Now I'm more Confused.......
> 
> You are right about that 1st & 2nd Group.  I agree.
> 
> Gurl...don't Milk & Honey sound boring?



How is that confusing?! Just choose from the yummy group darnit!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel said:


> *Yea, one hit wonder for me. Especially since they changed the ingredients around for the pink hibiscus DC - I mean butter lol*


 
Beamodel

 Um..Yeah..  And then when Brownie gave the Tea the Axe I was done.

 It was really a NO Hit Wonder.  If something is Advertised as a Deep Conditioner how it gone really be a Butta'



Beamodel said:


> *Happy nappy sale codes 35%
> 
> Code: NEWYEAR2014
> Free Shipping Code: FREESHIP2014*


 
Beamodel

 Okay..So now I'm confused.  Is it one or the other or Both?  Why use 2 different Codes.  

 That's confusing.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Froreal3 said:


> How is that confusing?! *Just choose from the yummy group darnit!*



@Froreal3

The Yummy Group   Okay

 After alladat, I may end up with an 8oz


----------



## Froreal3

IDareT'sHair You already have Acai, you don't trust Chai Tea, and you scurred of Amber. I would try Lilies (if you like flower scents) or Black Raspberry.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair

Lol I know. That's what the email said. It had two codes. I'm done with happy nappy though


----------



## Froreal3

IDareT'sHair said:


> Beamodel
> 
> Um..Yeah..  And then when Brownie gave the Tea the Axe I was done.
> 
> It was really a NO Hit Wonder. *If something is Advertised as a Deep Conditioner how it gone really be a Butta*'




Exactly. I was like "No water?" The hell?" Love when I'm not intrigued. Sometimes I'm not intrigued based upon stuff like your website looks boring, your labels look boring, don't like your logo, your product names are "meh."


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Froreal3

Yeah....Nah..That Chai did me bad. Real bad.

KV's Raspberry was slightly over-powering & annoying.

Not fond of Flowers.

Amber would be very nice for Fall as would Pumpkin Spice.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair


----------



## Froreal3

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Froreal3
> 
> Yeah....Nah..That Chai did me bad. Real bad.
> 
> KV's Raspberry was slightly over-powering & annoying.
> 
> Not fond of Flowers.
> 
> Amber would be very nice for Fall as would Pumpkin Spice.



Personally I would try Amber. I love Pumpkin Spice and anything Buttercream like Beamodel though. Buttercream is


----------



## Froreal3

Beamodel said:


> IDareT'sHair
> 
> View attachment 240139



I'm mad it's in your junk folder.


----------



## Beamodel

Froreal3 said:


> I'm mad it's in your junk folder.



Lmao, where it belongs at. Well now Moved it to my trash folder lol


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel said:


> *Lol I know. That's what the email said. It had two codes. I'm done with happy nappy though*


 
Beamodel

 Yeah...That'll be for curlyhersheygirl and robot.  to figure out.



Froreal3 said:


> *Exactly. I was like "No water?" The hell?" Love when I'm not intrigued.* Sometimes I'm not intrigued based upon stuff like your website looks boring, your labels look boring, don't like your logo, your product names are "meh."



Froreal3

....I'm at the end of the Coffee Caramel Brulee and there is a Huge Chunk of unwhipped shea or whatever in it.  

 It just wasn't impressive at all for the price.  And then the Tea and the Pink Hibiscus. 

 Nah....very un-intriguing.erplexed


----------



## Froreal3

IDareT'sHair said:


> Beamodel
> 
> ....I'm at the end of the Coffee Caramel Brulee and *there is a Huge Chunk of unwhipped shea or whatever in it*.
> 
> It just wasn't impressive at all for the price.  And then the Tea and the Pink Hibiscus.
> 
> Nah....very un-intriguing.erplexed



 I have a screw face on right now.

OAN: Yall I made a huge dent in my Pumpkin Butter. Not good...I keep using it on my hair and body. The latter will have to stop. I'm gonna use that big ol jar of Buttery Soy for that...with it's non-scent having self.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

And the Winner is.....*DRUM ROLL*

Lush Amber


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair said:


> And the Winner is.....*DRUM ROLL*  Lush Amber



IDareT'sHair

Yay... Good choice


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Froreal3

It wasn't whipped well at all.  I personally did not care for this product.

I wanted to compare it to HH's old Black Coffee Creamy but I wouldn't do that to HH's Black Coffee....


----------



## Froreal3

IDareT'sHair said:


> And the Winner is.....*DRUM ROLL*
> 
> Lush Amber



Nice! Can't wait to hear your review.


----------



## Golden75

LACE Naturals didn't do too bad.  Just got Amazon Butter in pumpkin 8oz and Supreme in Black Raspberry Vanilla 8oz.  Now time to mess with my Annabelle cart


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75

I agree.  LACE is really good too.

I can't wait to try the Bramhi DC'er.  

Although it went from $16.00 to $18.00 erplexed

Glad I got those x2 Jars before the price increase.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75 said:


> LACE Naturals didn't do too bad. Just got Amazon Butter in pumpkin 8oz and Supreme in Black Raspberry Vanilla 8oz. *Now time to mess with my Annabelle cart*


 
Golden75

 Um..Yeah..Me Too......


----------



## BranwenRosewood

I talked myself out of buying anymore LACE. I don't need any more butters and that's the only thing I wanted from them.


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair - I was going to get the DC, but at the last minute changed my mind.  If I like the butters, I'll try it next sale.  Plus I have about 5 or 6 DC's on their way and may order 2-3 from Annabelle.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@BranwenRosewood

How do you like the Bramhi DC'er? 

It usually gets really Great Reviews, although I ran across a not-so-great one recently.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Well y'all I caved and got LACE but I was good I just got 16oz supreme in Acai since IDareT'sHair said it was  and another spritz since I love that for prepooing. 

OK chat with y'all in 2014


----------



## BranwenRosewood

IDareT'sHair

I've never tried it. I've only had the Amazon Butter, More Moisture, Ease Leave-In, Silky Aloe and Facial Cleanser.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *Well y'all I caved and got LACE but I was good I just got 16oz supreme in Acai since said it was  and another spritz since I love that for prepooing.
> 
> OK chat with y'all in 2014 *




curlyhersheygirl

 Good Choice.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

BranwenRosewood said:


> I've never tried it. I've only had the Amazon Butter, More Moisture, Ease Leave-In, Silky Aloe and Facial Cleanser.


 
BranwenRosewood

 And overall, how do you feel about LACE products?


----------



## BranwenRosewood

IDareT'sHair

It's an okay line but I didn't care for most of the things I tried. I only like the Amazon Butter.


----------



## BranwenRosewood

I listed most of the things I bought during Black Friday on the exchange forum.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

BranwenRosewood

WOW!  You got the wrong things.

Well...I hope I like this stuff by Texture Me Natural because I got a bunch of it coming.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

DUPLICATE POST


----------



## BranwenRosewood

IDareT'sHair

It was my first time ordering hair products online. I normally make my own products so I couldn't make myself keep most of it while knowing I could make the same things.


----------



## BranwenRosewood

IDareT'sHair

I forgot about Texture Me Naturals. I hope I like it or it's joining the list. I only ordered butters from Ynobe so I'll probably keep that.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

BranwenRosewood

Well, it's good you're a Mixtress and can make your own stuff.

Speaking of ordering stuff on-line, are you getting any Annabelle's?


----------



## Beamodel

Annabelle code is live... I just checked out:
*Blueberry Cheesecake DC
*White Chocolate Mask
*Hair/Body Butter (Blueberry scent)


----------



## Froreal3

*cracks knuckles* copped my Annabelle's. All is right with the world.


----------



## BranwenRosewood

IDareT'sHair

I'm not getting anything from APB. The only thing I would buy is a butter and I really don't need any more. I don't like her preservative, prices, and some of her ingredients.


----------



## Beamodel

I'm done with ordering hair stuff and technically this is still a 2013 purchase. The last one for this year and at least until Mother's Day...     

Now I can enjoy my new year. Have a Daquri and not worry about partying and hitting paynah at the same time, lol.


----------



## Froreal3

Beamodel said:


> I'm done with ordering hair stuff and *technically this is still a 2013 purchase. *The last one for this year and at least until Mother's Day...
> 
> Now I can enjoy my new year. Have a Daquri and not worry about partying and hitting paynah at the same time, lol.



That's what I said! Beamodel


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair

Hey!! I got that 8oz Peppermint Pomade. Also some Naturelle Grow...


----------



## Brownie518

Beamodel said:


> I'm done with ordering hair stuff and technically this is still a 2013 purchase. The last one for this year and at least until Mother's Day...
> 
> Now I can enjoy my new year. Have a Daquri and not worry about partying and hitting paynah at the same time, lol.



I ordered some Pomade Shop, Naturelle Grow, and KV today.  I might get some CD before her sale is over, too.

Enjoy that Daiquiri!!!!  Beamodel :alcoholic


----------



## IDareT'sHair

BranwenRosewood said:


> I'm not getting anything from APB. The only thing I would buy is a butter and I really don't need any more. *I don't like her preservative, prices, and some of her ingredients.*



@BranwenRosewood

Okay.....



Beamodel said:


> I'm done with ordering hair stuff and technically this is still a 2013 purchase. *The last one for this year and at least until Mother's Day...
> 
> Now I can enjoy my new year. Have a Daquri and not worry about partying and hitting paynah at the same time, lol.*





Froreal3 said:


> *That's what I said! *



@Beamodel Froreal3

Ya'll PJ's are a Mess.  

So might be done for the rest of '13 but '14 is a coupla' hours away.

Happy New Years Ladies!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

Hey Ms. Brownie!

That 8oz Peppermint Pomade sounds like Growth Aides on Steroids. *sounds good*


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

What you get from Naturelle Grow?


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair

Mango Coconut DC, Protein Free Marshmallow joint, and that ACV Treatment Rinse.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> Hey Ms. Brownie!
> 
> That 8oz Peppermint Pomade sounds like Growth Aides on Steroids. *sounds good*


IDareT'sHair

I love the Peppermint. 
I'm looking at Annabelle right now. I need to quit...


----------



## Golden75

Got my Annabelle done.  Glad code was up & working before 2014, cause I really didn't want to ring in the New Year hittin paynah!

Blueberry Cheesecake DC
White Chocolate Mousse DC
Apple Strengthening DC
Iced Carrot Cake Butter
Pineapple Passion Hair Cream


----------



## Brownie518

Ooooh, all that sounds good, G!!! Golden75

*goin back to check out Annabelle*


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518

What G.A.'s are you busting out in 2014 - Here's what Imma be using:

Naturelle Grow's Rosemary & Parsley and Naturelle's Honey Balm
PALTAS Hair Rx
Extra Dark JBCO 
Haitian BCO
Liquid Gold's Green Magic
Annabelle's Scalp Rx
Hairitage's Jar of Joe/Hairitage Sprout
AV's Shikakai Oil
Mizani Intensive Night-time Rx
IPN's Tealightful and IPN's Root Food
Komaza's Scalp Rx
The Pomade Shop Peppermint, Rosemary (and a Coffee I got on a Swap)

 I know I have some more?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 Golden75

I want that Annabelle's Ayurvedic Crème.  I will be hittin' PayNah on that soon.


----------



## Froreal3

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> What G.A.'s are you busting out in 2014 - Here's what Imma be using:
> 
> Naturelle Grow's Rosemary & Parsley and Naturelle's Honey Balm
> PALTAS Hair Rx
> Extra Dark JBCO
> Haitian BCO
> Liquid Gold's Green Magic
> Annabelle's Scalp Rx
> Hairitage's Jar of Joe/Hairitage Sprout
> AV's Shikakai Oil
> Mizani Intensive Night-time Rx
> IPN's Tealightful and IPN's Root Food
> Komaza's Scalp Rx
> The Pomade Shop Peppermint, Rosemary (and a Coffee I got on a Swap)
> 
> I know I have some more?



Pomade Shop's Peppermint, Priteva...possibly NJoy oil. She has different scents now that I want to try.


----------



## Brownie518

Growth aides? Let me think...

Peppermint Pomade
Rosemary Pomade
NG Parsley Pomade with sulfur
NG Sweet Honey pomade with sulfur
OCT
Black Castor Oils - Jamaican & Haitian
TeaLightful Shine


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair -  you gettin' that GA on!  I know I got some i need to seriously work on.  

2014 the year of shop my stash! 

I need to create my waiting on list.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75

Yeah, I'd really like to have my Stash some-what manageable by Mothers Day. erplexed 

It's ig'nant Crazy-Stupid right now tho'.

If I could go until Mothers Day w/o making a purchase it would be a beautiful thing.

But I don't think these Vendors gone let me.  The Sales just keep comin'.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75

Imma werk summa these G.A.'s for a minute.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518

I got that stanky stuff I got from AV (that 'test' Pomade she was experimenting with) 

 I couldn't even list it, it stanks so bad...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75

So, what all you waiting on G?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Froreal3 said:


> Pomade Shop's Peppermint, Priteva...possibly *NJoy oil. She has different scents now that I want to try*.



Froreal3

 Have you used this before?


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair - I just have to remember, there will always be another sale.  But if we can make it to Mother's Day (haylll MLK Day )  that would be real good.  I'm really going to try to reason with myself before I buy a thing.  Plus I have really run out of space


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I also have 
Bear Fruit Hair's:
Espresso Hair Crème x1
Saade Ayurvedic Hair Crème x1


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75 said:


> - I just have to remember, there will always be another sale. But if we can make it to Mother's Day *(haylll MLK Day ) that would be real good.* I'm really going to try to reason with myself before I buy a thing. Plus I have really run out of space


 
Golden75

 Now you just spoke a Word Right Here.:werd:

 I know I hafta' take it day by day. 

 Anything else, I'm just setting myself up for Failure.erplexed

 That's why I gave up on N/Buys.


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair said:


> Golden75
> 
> So, what all you waiting on G?



IDareT'sHair -  Sucktanicals - matter fact let me file that dispute cause it still ain't move
Curlmart
Ynobe
TMN
Annabelle
LACE
TPS --just sent tracking info 

I believe that is it  I hope that is it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75

Waiting on:
Curlmart x2
Texture Me Natural x2
LACE
Paks Cosmetics
Ynobe Shop


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair- You getting Annabelle's?


----------



## Froreal3

IDareT'sHair said:


> Froreal3
> 
> Have you used this before?



Yup. I used the original scent from mid March to around September. I think I got good growth from it. After September my hair done went back to growing slow.  I might need to pick up some more NJoy oil.

Matta fact, I might chill on TPS and cop some NJoy oil right quick as my last 2013 purchase.


----------



## Froreal3

Golden75 said:


> IDareT'sHair - I just have to remember, there will always be another sale.  But if we can make it to Mother's Day (haylll MLK Day )  that would be real good.  I'm really going to try to reason with myself before I buy a thing.  Plus I have really run out of space



Golden75 IDareT'sHair I wanna be realistic and make it till my b-day in March. That is three months. I can definitely do it. Long as I don't visit the forum.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75 said:


> *- You getting Annabelle's?*



@Golden75

Yeah. Imma get x2 of the Ayurvedic Cremes.



Froreal3 said:


> Yup. I used the original scent from mid March to around September. *I think I got good growth from it.* After September my hair done went back to growing slow.  I might need to pick up some more NJoy oil.
> 
> Matta fact, I might chill on TPS and cop some NJoy oil right quick as my last 2013 purchase.



@Foreal3

That's Good.  I've never tried. 

I generally try to 'avoid' stuff with Sulfur (as much as possible).



Froreal3 said:


> *I wanna be realistic and make it till my b-day in March. That is three months. I can definitely do it*.* Long as I don't visit the forum. *



@Froreal3

It's easier said than done. I hope you can go it.

 What's this Hidden Message???


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Pffft.

Hmpff.

My Stuff from Curlmart betta' be Fresh.


----------



## Golden75

Froreal3 -  on the hidden message.  I'll be honest, when I didn't/couldn't get on, I didn't purchase much, but I realized how much missed U1B1.  So I'm just gonna stay strong, and we can help each other.  

I have some sublimed sulfur, I need to find Njoy's recipe.  I have it somewhere.


----------



## Brownie518

Okay, I decided to pass on Annabelle. I really want to try that Blueberry DC but I'll wait on it. I just got some CD..Monoi shampoo, conditioner, Antibreakage spray and some Healthy Hair Butter.
I don't think I need (want!!) anything else right now. I found another BV Smoothie 8oz so I'm good there.


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair said:


> Pffft.
> 
> Hmpff.
> 
> My Stuff from Curlmart betta' be Fresh.



IDareT'sHair - I was thinking the same.  I haven't purchased from them in awhile due to a bad Oyin batch.  I'll be sniffing and checking all this stuff and put these in the fridge.  They can give me a hard time if they want if the ish is bad, I'll do a chargeback with the quickness!  

Filed my pp dispute on ST   Haven't escalated to claim yet, will do by Thursday


----------



## Brownie518

Hey, everyone have a great, safe New Year!!! See ya'll tomorrow!!


----------



## Lita

Happy New Year! May we work on our pj habits..lol..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Beamodel

Happy New Years Ladies


----------



## divachyk

HAPPY NEW YEAR!

Froreal3, I can go without purchasing for months if I don't visit U1B1. The way we describe products just make it seem so divine and tempting. I try to hold out but I find my way back to hitting pay nah.



BranwenRosewood said:


> IDareT'sHair  It was my first time ordering hair products online. I normally make my own products so I couldn't make myself keep most of it while knowing I could make the same things.



BranwenRosewood, how does one start making products? I'm only interested in making them for self, not for sale.


----------



## Golden75

Happy New Year!  Missed the dayum ball drop fiddling with that dayum ST PP dispute.  They claimed it was picked up yesterday - of course USPS does not show that, same electronic info.  So if no movement tomorrow, I will ask to be refunded.  They said I can return the products when I receive and they will refund, but I don't think I will ever receive this stuff.

Used up a sample of CJ Intense Protein Treatment - used on ends only.  Hey, it's one more product gone!


----------



## BranwenRosewood

divachyk

My very first resource was the book "The Complete Idiot's Guide to Making Natural Beauty Products". It has a ton of recipes and was really helpful for getting started. It only has one hair recipe (conditioner) but all of the lotion and body butter recipes really help you understand the process and ingredient combinations. 

After reading through that book, I started visiting various soapmaking forums since most of them have a cosmetic section. The Soap Dish has been the best one so far. The Points of Interest blog is another good place to look. She has a lot of recipes and she gives and explanation for almost all of the ingredients used in making hair and skin products. I don't always agree with her choice of ingredients but it's been more positive than negative for me.


----------



## Froreal3

So I'm contemplating installing braids.  I really want to hide my hair to reach MBL by May and WL by December. Not sure how I'll use up a lot of my stash.


----------



## ronie

Froreal3 said:


> So I'm contemplating installing braids.  I really want to hide my hair to reach MBL by May and WL by December. Not sure how I'll use up a lot of my stash.


 I m in a similar situation. Not too happy with my progress so far. I know the reason is that I mess with my hair too often. I need to be APL by September, so in twists I will be until summer. Got todo something with the stash though.


----------



## Froreal3

ronie said:


> I m in a similar situation. Not too happy with my progress so far. I know the reason is that I mess with my hair too often. I need to be APL by September, so in twists I will be until summer. Got todo something with the stash though.



I want to go hard. I'm already taking Priteva, but I want to make sure I retain every inch. I grew and retained 4.5-5 inches this year, so I know that's good, but I want to see if I can retain six. Maybe this will help. I already keep my hair in ps 99% of the time...only taking my twists down on the weekend to wash, but I'm greedy so I want to see if I can do more to make sure I'm at least grazing waist next year.


----------



## Golden75

^^^ I feel both of you!  I only seem to retain well when braided up for long periods of time.  And I def don't use product when braided up, fast enough.  

Finished up HQS Mango repair - I don't plan to repurchase, it was ok, but I need good!  

Think I may have 2 uses left on CJ Rehab.  

Will finish up PBN MM, I need to switch to a flip top cause not enough in bottle to pump out.


----------



## divachyk

ronie said:


> I m in a similar situation. Not too happy with my progress so far. I know the reason is that I mess with my hair too often. I need to be APL by September, so in twists I will be until summer. Got todo something with the stash though.



ronie, I tried the multiple wash days in a week type regi - #fail. No combing my hair until wash day - #fail. Testing many different products at once - #fail. Trying a bunch of trending techniques - #fail. I had to fall back and get in my own lane because running with the big dawgs had my hair jacked.


----------



## Beamodel

The only thing I am working on is thickening up my strands. My length is fine, I just want thicker hair.


----------



## BranwenRosewood

I've also been think about braids but I want to have my reggie on lock before I put my hair away. Now that I know my porosity I'm not worried about how to moisturize while in braids. The biggest problem for me is leaving them in for the full 8 weeks. I love to wash my hair twice a week and I know that's not a good idea while braided up. I'll probably install braids anyway because I want length more than I want to play in my hair.


----------



## ronie

divachyk said:


> ronie, I tried the multiple wash days in a week type regi - #fail. No combing my hair until wash day - #fail. Testing many different products at once - #fail. Trying a bunch of trending techniques - #fail. I had to fall back and get in my own lane because running with the big dawgs had my hair jacked.



Lol @ running with the big dawgs. Trying all these different products will get you in big trouble in this journey. I am going to miss playing in my hair badly. I may need some 12 step program once I'm braided up, lol. But as someone else says, length is more important right now Beamodl, your hair length does look great. I can't wait to be working on just health and not worry about retaining every inch.   That should be anywhere between APL and BSL for me.


----------



## Froreal3

ronie said:


> Lol @ running with the big dawgs. Trying all these different products will get you in big trouble in this journey. I am going to miss playing in my hair badly. I may need some 12 step program once I'm braided up, lol. But as someone else says, length is more important right now Beamodl, your hair length does look great. I can't wait to be working on just health and not worry about retaining every inch.   That should be anywhere between APL and BSL for me.



ronie What do you think about using your own hair for the braids? With my twists or braids I still moisturize with my products every few days...I just wouldn't take them out to redo each week. Maybe wash your scalp under a wig cap so the braids don't get messed up.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Happy New Year Divas 


I ordered LACE, APS & TPS so I'm good for a long while. The only purchase I will make later this month will be HV for some more amala cream rinse.


----------



## ronie

Froreal3 said:


> ronie What do you think about using your own hair for the braids? With my twists or braids I still moisturize with my products every few days...I just wouldn't take them out to redo each week. Maybe wash your scalp under a wig cap so the braids don't get messed up.


 Froreal3 that's a good idea. I do twist my own hair sometimes but they never last more than 5 days. Maybe I am too rough when I m&s. The other thing is that I go out on Friday and Saturday night. So I need to do something with my hair for the weekend. But if I have extensions I can wear them out. My other option is to cut  the going out to every other weekend that way I can keep the twists in 2 weeks at a time. I think I will do  that for the first quarter of the year. Honestly, it might be better for my edges anyways.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Golden75

Any word from the ST'icals PP-Dispute.


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Golden75  Any word from the ST'icals PP-Dispute.



IDareT'sHair - she claims it was picked up yesterday.  But still no movement.  Usps would scan to show accepted if they had it.  I haven't closed the dispute, waiting to see if it moves by tomorrow.  If not imma just gonna tell them cut the bs & refund me.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75 said:


> - she claims it was picked up yesterday. But still no movement. Usps would scan to show accepted if they had it. I haven't closed the dispute, *waiting to see if it moves by tomorrow. If not imma just gonna tell them cut the bs & refund me.*


 
Golden75

 Exactly


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair - Just ridiculous.  Lying about some products


----------



## Froreal3

ronie I've decided to use my real hair for the braids. That way I can still moisturize and seal with my goodies.  I hope to keep them in 4 weeks.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75 said:


> * - Just ridiculous. Lying about some products*



@Golden75

Epically POOR CS. Perpetually slow shipping. UGH Constant issues.

I'm so glad I wrote them off a long time ago. 

Or I'd be Livid right about now up in this Piece.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Golden75

I pulled a 16oz Okra Winfrey outta my Stash 

 And a Tube of Tigi Dumb Blonde Reconstructor to rotate with CJ Repair Me (already open).

I'm determined to 'deal with' this stash in 2014.


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair - I'll be rotating Okra & CJ RM too.  Just used CJRM today.  

Tonight or tomorrow I plan to go thru stash and see what needs to be used first.  I know I need to work on DB, currently working CJ.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Golden75

Yeah...That's why I pulled that Okra Winfrey out. I'm determined to deal with my Stash.

Imma do an Overnight "Soak" tomorrow with SSI's Coconut Sorbet. 

I didn't even know it can also be used as a PreRx. (I just read the jar for the first time last night). #don'tmakenodurnsense

OT: Finished up HNH's Coffee Caramel Brulee. (no backups thank God)

 The bottom of the jar was full of chunks of unwhipped Shea Butter. 

Definitely SO NOT a repurchase.


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair -  i got the ssi coconut on BF.  Let us know how it is.    Yea T, this stash got to go!  And I got a ton coming in 

ETA: So glad I didn't get HAppy nappy.  Lawd knows I had a cart or 3


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75

It's very nice (& wet).  It's chocked full of Argan Oil and other Good Stuff.  Nice & Light.  So far, I really like it.

I can't wait to do a "Soak" with it. 

It says: _"A Moisture Packed Pre-Poo Treatment.  Apply a generous amount, Don a Plastic Cap, leave on overnight and proceed with washing."_

I was just using it as a Hair Crème.


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair - Can't wait to try mine!  Just trying not to have too much open.    Will stay working this stash and not adding!

Would you repurchase souffle based on how you used so far?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel

What's Up Lady?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Golden75

*cough* I have a back up. (I have another Jar). 

But um..yeah I would.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair said:


> Beamodel  What's Up Lady?



Hey T I'm lurking but about to get off. I feel nauseas from last night still :-(


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Golden75  *cough* I have a back up. (I have another Jar).  But um..yeah I would.



IDareT'sHair - Good to know.  I'm kind of hoping they do that little sale this month, but I also hope they don't!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75 said:


> - Good to know. *I'm kind of hoping they do that little sale this month, but I also hope they don't!*


 
Golden75

...........  You a Mess.


----------



## Froreal3

Beamodel said:


> Hey T I'm lurking but about to get off. *I feel nauseas from last night still *:-(



Beamodel


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel said:


> Hey T I'm lurking but about to get off. *I feel nauseas from last night still :-(*



@Beamodel

Dang! Well....I hope you feel better


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair said:


> Golden75 ...........  You a Mess.



IDareT'sHair - I know


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75 said:


> *- I know*



Golden75

 Um...you said: _you hope they have one and you hope they don't_.

 If they do, I'd probably get more Riche DC'er (even though I haven't used it).

 And a coupla' jars of the Berry Frosting.


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair said:


> Golden75  Um...you said: you hope they have one and you hope they don't.  If they do, I'd probably get more Riche DC'er (even though I haven't used it).  And a coupla' jars of the Berry Frosting.



IDareT'sHair - I'd get a lot   I'm thinking they may do MLK sale.  But she said they were cleaned out from BF & not sure.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Golden75

I 'guess' I could hold out' until BF. 

I'm getting a Blueberry Cowash on a Swap.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Lita

BlueRoze Beauty $10.00 FLASH SALE (No Code Needed)


http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=...P4KbHAt6uvwRn9In_4LBY5w&bvm=bv.58187178,d.aWc


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair said:


> Lita  BlueRoze Beauty $10.00 FLASH SALE (No Code Needed)  http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=1&cad=rja&ved=0CEAQFjAA&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.bluerozebeauty.com%2F&ei=JdHEUrr6M-mCygG_0oHACw&usg=AFQjCNFOypEP4KbHAt6uvwRn9In_4LBY5w&bvm=bv.58187178,d.aWc



Sucks to be me right now.  I will not hit paynah, I will not hit paynah


----------



## Lita

IDareT'sHair Blue Roze I got the Marshmellow moisture cream & Chi Tea anti break cream..

*My 2nd 2014 purchase..1st purchase was a pair of stilettos...

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita

Not purchasing that much this year..Using stuff up.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Froreal3

IDareT'sHair said:


> Lita
> 
> BlueRoze Beauty $10.00 FLASH SALE (No Code Needed)
> 
> http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=1&cad=rja&ved=0CEAQFjAA&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.bluerozebeauty.com%2F&ei=JdHEUrr6M-mCygG_0oHACw&usg=AFQjCNFOypEP4KbHAt6uvwRn9In_4LBY5w&bvm=bv.58187178,d.aWc



 

Sent from my Snow White Frost Galaxy S4


----------



## divachyk

Organizing product is overwhelming...I'm organizing all products by category: cleansers, R/O, DCners, moisturizers, leave-ins, sealers, stylers, etc. I'm halfway done and feel so accomplished. I can finally see what I have and don't have.


----------



## Golden75

TMN sent email about shipping delays, stating they suffered a loss.  Orders placed between 12/17-12/21 will ship next week.


----------



## Golden75

The saga with ST continues - Called USPS to confirm my thoughts, they ain't send ish, and USPS would have scanned by now.  They offered to open an investigation, but I declined and said I'll call back if need be.  Just added to my ST pp dispute the conversation I had with USPS and told ST to refund me, do not send it, cause you skrait lying!!!


----------



## 13StepsAhead

I'm a day late but Happy New Year Divas!!!! 

I already purchased products  this year lol...
I went into target and they had Camille rose, so I felt obliged to purchase a few things


----------



## 13StepsAhead

By the way stay warm ladies!!! It's going to be super cold here in NJ with some snow 

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Golden75

My TPS shop order is in town!  I'm thinking it may get delivered today.  YAY!!!


----------



## Angelbean

13StepsAhead said:


> By the way stay warm ladies!!! It's going to be super cold here in NJ with some snow
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



Girl me too! I am in pa near the Philadelphia area and we are expecting 4 to 6inches of snow this evening...


----------



## Golden75

I'm in the 6-10 zone.  I didn't expect this much snow on the ground already.  Thought I'd be able to dip out and run some errands  before streets got messy 

Got my TPS coffee condish!  CM is also out for del


----------



## Golden75

Why does that JOJ feel so buttery smooth going on!  Why didn't I try this sooner and haul before it HAM!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75

Dang!  I hope I get a little something today.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75 said:


> *Why does that JOJ feel so buttery smooth going on! Why didn't I try this sooner and haul before it HAM!*


 
Golden75

 Girl, it's thebomb.com


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair said:


> Golden75  Dang!  I hope I get a little something today.



IDareT'sHair -  Hope you do too.  Wasn't Ynobe on its way?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75

Ynobe hasn't moved.


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair said:


> Golden75  Ynobe hasn't moved.



IDareT'sHair -  Another one


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75

Another "Electronic Shipping Notice" - Never moved.  No activity whatsoever.


----------



## divachyk

CM is out for delivery. UPS delivers late evening in my area.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My Viviscal came today.


----------



## Froreal3

Golden75 said:


> TMN sent email about shipping delays, stating they suffered a loss.  Orders placed between 12/17-12/21 will ship next week.



Same here. So sad for them. Anyway, I ordered on the 24th so...


----------



## Beamodel

Golden75 said:


> Why does that JOJ feel so buttery smooth going on!  Why didn't I try this sooner and haul before it HAM!



Golden75

Ikr. I just sealed my ends with it...


----------



## Golden75

Beamodel - Now I am really upset about the HH situation   I so feel ya'll pain now!

Got my Curlmart - lemme check to make sure everything looks/smells ok.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75

Yeah...Lemme know how your stuff looks.


----------



## Beamodel

Golden75

Yea it's gonna be a hard one with HH going off like that. I'm still waiting for my CurlMart but like you, I will do a smell test to make sure my stuff isn't spoiled.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair

Hey girly...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel

Hey Ms. Lady!

Hope you're feeling better.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I haven't heard a word from Curlmart.


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair said:


> Golden75
> 
> Yeah...Lemme know how your stuff looks.



IDareT'sHair - Everything looks good and smells nice.  Even the MHC stuff   Very pleased.  But now reality has set in... I got a lot of stuff and more coming.  Lawd....


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75 said:


> * - Everything looks good and smells nice. Even the MHC stuff  Very pleased. But now reality has set in... I got a lot of stuff and more coming. Lawd....*



Golden75

 Great!  Can't wait.....

 In fact:  Lemme go see where my stuff at?

 You do have a lot more stuff coming


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair said:


> Golden75
> 
> Great!  Can't wait.....
> 
> In fact:  Lemme go see where my stuff at?
> 
> *You do have a lot more stuff coming:spinning*:



IDareT'sHair - Ain't that the truth? :werd:.  Since I added to my pp dispute I haven't heard anything from ST.  Guess I'll escalate to claim


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair

Yes, I'm feeling better today. Thank you. I finally at least had some toast and sprite. 
My CurlMart will be delivered tomorrow.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75  Yep.  You Stacked.

Beamodel  Good.  I'm so glad you are feeling better.

I still haven't hit PayNah on Annabelle's yet.


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair - May be send CM an email, that's odd you haven't heard anything.  

ST dispute has been escalated.  Just gimme my money back!


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair said:


> Golden75  Yep.  *You Stacked.*
> 
> Beamodel  Good.  I'm so glad you are feeling better.
> 
> I still haven't hit PayNah on Annabelle's yet.



IDareT'sHair - Made up for lost sales while yarned


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75

CM is moving.erplexed  

It departed some part of Texas today.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75 said:


> - *Made up for lost sales while yarned *



@Golden75

Hmp. Shole...Did


----------



## MileHighDiva

Used up SD Vanilla Silk, no back ups.  Definitely, a repurchase.  I need to do a heavy haul for SD soon, because I'm starting to run out of staples.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair

I wonder why your CurlMart took so long to move you ordered before me and mines is in my city now but won't be delivered until tomorrow


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel

I know.  It's still circulating somewhere in Texas.

I wonder if they are coming separate or together.  I ordered twice.


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair -  I was thinking that's why it was held up, they got confused and didn't know what to do  But glad it's moving.  Unlike other folks


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair

Check your CurlMart account and see if both orders have the same tracking number attached to them.


----------



## Golden75

Alright.  So I don't forget, I am waiting on:
ST --Refund
Ynobe
TMN
LACE

ETA:  I forgot Annabelle


----------



## Beamodel

I'm waiting on:

CurlMart
Annabelle's

Both 2013 purchases


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel

On one order it just says "Printed"?  I wonder what that means?????


----------



## Golden75

Beamodel - Mine are under 2013 too.  I don't know why I am so happy about that


----------



## BranwenRosewood

I'm waiting on 

TMN
Ynobe
Vitacost


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75 Beamodel

I sent them a "Chat" Message to find out what PRINTED means?  

Anyway, figures it would be the Curl Junkie.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair

They most likely shipped both orders together then if one says printed.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel

I hope so Girl.


----------



## Golden75

Beamodel said:


> IDareT'sHair
> 
> They most likely shipped both orders together then if one says printed.



I'm thinking the same


----------



## Golden75

I'm on vacay, but my office closed tomorrow.  Imma see if I can keep my vacay day and use the paid day off


----------



## Beamodel

Golden75

Hopefully your company allows you to do swap pay type days. It's only fair if you ask me


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Golden75 Beamodel

It's Tore Up here. 

I can't beweave how much Snow we have and Wind.

It's terrible.


----------



## Beamodel

I'm sorry guys. I watched on the news about the snow amount. This is why I live down south. We never get snow.

Stay bundled up ladies...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel

Girl...It is awful. 

And Cold as all get out......


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Hey divas it's really bad here as well. We're expecting almost 2ft and frigid temps. The kids' schools are cancelled tomorrow.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl

I'm using the SSI Coconut Sorbet tonight as a Pre-Rx. 

 It says can be used as a Moisture Packed Nutrient overnight.

We'll see in the a.m.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl  I'm using the SSI Coconut Sorbet tonight as a Pre-Rx.  It says can be used as a Moisture Packed Nutrient overnight.  We'll see in the a.m.



IDareT'sHair Let me know how you like it. If it works that way I can have it as back up for vatika frosting.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl

I do like it on dry hair (as a Hair Dressing) so this will be interesting as a Pre-Rx.

It's not an oil like VF.  More of a water-based Crème.

I like it (so far).  I like the way it smells/performs on Dry Hair


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> curlyhersheygirl  I do like it on dry hair (as a Hair Dressing) so this will be interesting as a Pre-Rx.  It's not an oil like VF.  More of a water-based Crème.  I like it (so far).  I like the way it smells/performs on Dry Hair



IDareT'sHair OK I thought it was an oil. Sounds good I'm interested to know how it works as a preRx.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl

Me too. 

It's going to interesting. I'll probably Co-Cleanse with . 

It's definitely 'not' Oily although it says: "A little goes a long way", so it probably can get oily QUICK.

You know I'm heavy-handed.

I think the Aloe Juice and the Agave Nectar probably makes it 'wet-tish'.


----------



## Lita

Be careful in the snow...It's awful in the Big A..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Lita

The Wind is Fierce.  Right now it's like 13 degrees. 

Snow. Ice. Gusting Wind.

You name it.


----------



## Froreal3

Beamodel said:


> I'm waiting on:
> 
> CurlMart
> Annabelle's
> 
> Both 2013 purchases





Golden75 said:


> Beamodel - Mine are under 2013 too.  I don't know why I am so happy about that



My beloved SD's came...a day early. Yay for USPS for once! I will never be without that MSI again. IDK what I was thinking knowing how long it takes J to get stuff out...'specially during a sale.  Soon as I'm down to one jar, I'll order two more.  Anyway, I'm still waiting on TMN and Annabelle's...both 2013 purchases as well. Yay me! Go us!


----------



## Froreal3

IDareT'sHair said:


> Lita
> 
> The Wind is Fierce.  Right now it's like 13 degrees.
> 
> Snow. Ice. Gusting Wind.
> 
> You name it.



You poor thing! I remember those blistery days in Brooklyn   I'm in the South now and I just went outside to grab my SDs out the mail box. Man...I thought I was in NY again...but apparently not!


----------



## Brownie518

Hey ya'll. I see a lot if us are in the storm path again. It is COLD!!!!! And will be even colder tomorrow. We're all bundled up.

I ordered that CD special from HSN, plus the new Cupacuo (sp?) line.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> Lita
> 
> The Wind is Fierce.  Right now it's like 13 degrees.
> 
> Snow. Ice. Gusting Wind.
> 
> You name it.



This wind is wicked. It was 7 this afternoon and now...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> This wind is wicked. It was *7* this afternoon and now...



@Brownie518

This is what it's suppose to be like tomorrow.

The Wind is scary.erplexed


----------



## Lita

Froreal3 said:


> You poor thing! I remember those blistery days in Brooklyn   I'm in the South now and I just went outside to grab my SDs out the mail box. Man...I thought I was in NY again...but apparently not!



Froreal3 Wow..How lucky you are..IDareT'sHair Brownie518 I hate to shovel..Hate.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita

They said it suppose to be 5 below in the morning...I have to shovel real quick..Cause that ice can be a monster.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

The Plowing Company just came to our Subdivision to dig us out and shovel the side-walks and put salt down.

I can't beweave them punks! It's almost 10:00 at night. I started to say something to them.

And we pay for that service. 

 I'm sure someone will get them told.


----------



## Lita

curlyhersheygirl said:


> Hey divas it's really bad here as well. We're expecting almost 2ft and frigid temps. The kids' schools are cancelled tomorrow.



curlyhersheygirl 2ft? Please be careful..Glad they cancelled school for you guys..NYC is doing the big let's see what happens tomorrow..No..No..NY needs to shut down the schools now.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita

IDareT'sHair I wish someone would shovel my side-walk..lol..Our tax dollars pay for the streets to be plowed & it's still full of snow from the first fall.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Lita

Our kids don't go back to school until Jan 6th.  And they may not go back then?

It's suppose to be 5 below zero on Monday.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Lita said:


> *I wish someone would shovel my side-walk..lol..Our tax dollars pay for the streets to be plowed & it's still full of snow from the first fall.*
> 
> Happy Hair Growing!


 
Lita

 We have monthly neighborhood association fees. 

 They come and Plow & Salt your Driveway, the Streets inside the Subdivision.

 They Shovel your Sidewalk and Salt it.

 But they only come if the snow is over 2 inches.


----------



## Lita

IDareT'sHair That's good..They all should go back Monday.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita

IDareT'sHair That's nice..Our block association fees goes to other things..Sometimes I give the teen a couple of $$$ to shovel.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Froreal3

Lita said:


> Froreal3 Wow..How lucky you are..IDareT'sHair Brownie518 I hate to shovel..Hate.
> 
> Happy Hair Growing!


 I don't miss the days when the snow plow would cover my poor car entirely in snow...then it'd turn to ice.  Or when the nasty black slush would get into the top of my boots DESPITE the fact that they were calf height. 

Don't miss it at all, yet we're still talkin bout moving back.


----------



## Froreal3

Lita said:


> curlyhersheygirl 2ft? Please be careful..Glad they cancelled school for you guys..NYC is doing the big let's see what happens tomorrow..No..No..NY needs to shut down the schools now.
> 
> Happy Hair Growing!



Of course. SMH. They don't shut nothin down till it get to be about 2 feet.  I remember I had to go to work in that ice storm...when it literally rained ice and the ground was covered. It is not fun ice skating to the train.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Lita

You already have some products from Texture Me Natural right?  

Or are you in the ordering process with us? (or 1st purchase)

I need to look to see exactly when I placed those x2 orders......erplexed


----------



## Lita

IDareT'sHair I have my 2 items from Texture Me Natural..I didn't place a 2nd order.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita

Blue Roze-Shipped

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Lita

I just finished watching a couple YT reviews on TMN. 

Overall, they were pretty good. (I'm glad).

I wish I would have thought about doing that before. 

I got:

x2 Auntie Cookies
x2 Capucau Butters
x2 Ayurvedic Teas
x2 Amala and Avocado L-In

So, that should give me a good idea of the Line.


----------



## Lita

NYC schools closed...Good

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita

IDareT'sHair Can't wait to hear your review Texture Me Natural...

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Golden75

ST finally sent my stuff.  After I escalated the claim & told them not to send it.  Guess I'll have it by tomorrow.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Golden75

G....that's a Hot Sizzlin' mess. 

What they don't realize is by the time it gets to "that point" it takes all the excitement out of the product.

I gave both Duafe Amala Frostings away. The excitement wasn't there for me any more. (even though I loved it)

Had to fight too hard to get it.erplexed


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair - Thats how I feel about it too.  They gave me the option to mail it back, but how long will you take to refund?  Or say you never got it?

One less vendor to order from.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75 said:


> - Thats how I feel about it too. *They gave me the option to mail it back*, but how long will you take to refund? Or say you never got it?
> 
> One less vendor to order from.


 
Golden75

 She's a Clown.  What an insult.  Really? 

 That right there is some Ig'nant CS. 

 I guess you could send it back a month or 5 weeks later and keep saying you mailed it.


----------



## natura87

Playing in my hair with CJ Smoothing Lotion and Shea Moisture's Gel.


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair -  She told another customer the same thing.  I don't even trust them to refund. They'll say its lost, products were sent back used.  

I need coffee & I have none!!!


----------



## natura87

Froreal3 said:


> I don't miss the days when the snow plow would cover my poor car entirely in snow...then it'd turn to ice.  Or when the nasty black slush would get into the top of my boots DESPITE the fact that they were calf height.
> 
> Don't miss it at all, yet we're still talkin bout moving back.



I miss it. There is no snow in Korea yet and it just doesnt feel right. It feels like October. I dont like it. I am from Upstate NY, the probable snow capital of the contiguous 48 states...so to not have any snow is just not right.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75

Go back to that Post Your BF Sales Thread.

I wish I had some Java.

That would definitely help me with all this Snow & Cold. 

I have to settle for Tea.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> Golden75
> 
> She's a Clown.  What an insult.  Really?
> 
> That right there is some Ig'nant CS.
> 
> * I guess you could send it back a month or 5 weeks later and keep saying you mailed it.*



IDareT'sHair  That made my morning.

ST's a mess. I gave them up months ago I can't deal with the foolishness


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl

Mernin' Mrs. Curly!  

Um..Yeah..There's no Value any more in establishing a loyal customer base anymore.  

I guess these vendors feel like: "NEXT" and they don't have to do anything to keep you.erplexed

I was telling G - in that BF Thread, that when that happened to me with IPN, the person from PayPayl told me to contact them again when it arrives and say: "Item received is not as Described" or something like that.  And they promptly refunded my Money.

That's what I did with IPN after she mailed that mess after I escalated my Claim and then she mailed it.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair Morning sis

Yeah they forget all about CS and think their company will stand on their products alone, wrong. I gave them a lot of wiggle room in the beginning but by now they should have made some improvements. How many emails have they sent out apologizing and still the same foolishness happens and what about switching to UPS and increasing postage to rectify the shipping delays. All those promises and nothing materialized.


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair -  Just brewed a cup of tea.  Cleaned off my car to work off that frustration.  I was thinking of the item not received as described.  I saw it on the claim screen.  I'm sure something will be wrong 

Oh and I did post over there.  Will update ST review thread also


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75

You inspired me to run out & get some Creamer (Caramel) I have Coffee here, but gotta have dat Crema'

So I may brew a Pot and sip on that.  It's Super Cold but Sunny.  Roads are still bad.

I'm getting ready to start on my Hair.

Yeah, the PayPal Rep told me once it arrives to contact them and say: "Iten is not as Described"

That was how I got my money back that Last time from that Silly IPN.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl

Most of these Handmade Hair Care companies are not 'new' to how Customers ack up over their stuff.

They can make excuses, apologize, lie, ack cray, rude & indignant if they want to. 

But at the end of the day most of them have heard the "Rants" of Folks that patronize on-line Hair Care Vendors either on Forums or FB, Instagram, YT and all them other media outlets.erplexed

So, I'm not buying the sob stories in 2014 unless I've dealt with you for years and it's out of the norm.

Boo and Bye to all these new folks that can't get it together. 

 It's not that serious for me and there is always a New Vendor Popping Up like Popcorn.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75 Beamodel

I think my CM is out for Delivery!

I know all them joints betta' be fresh.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> 
> Most of these Handmade Hair Care companies are not 'new' to how Customers ack up over their stuff.
> 
> They can make excuses, apologize, lie, ack cray, rude & indignant if they want to.
> 
> But at the end of the day most of them have heard the "Rants" of Folks that patronize on-line Hair Care Vendors either on Forums or FB, Instagram, YT and all them other media outlets.erplexed
> 
> *So, I'm not buying the sob stories in 2014 unless I've dealt with you for years and it's out of the norm.*
> 
> Boo and Bye to all these new folks that can't get it together.
> 
> It's not that serious for me and there is always a New Vendor Popping Up like Popcorn.



IDareT'sHair Same here. As I said before buying hair products is my hobby. I enjoy the thrill of  trying new things but I already have my staples. So I don't have time for foolishness. The thrill of buying starts with the hunt and is carried throughout the entire process of waiting for the product to ship, when it arrives at my house and then ends once I try it. When you fail to create and maintain a very pleasant shopping and shipping experience for me, the ride is over.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl

Exactly. 

That's why I swapped one of my Duafe Alma Frostings and Sold the other one.

I still have a Jar, but it's just not as exciting as it was, when I ordered that 1st Jar and just had to have more because it was so amazing.

I had the worst CS from her and it was only my 2nd time ordering.  

Totally non-responsive, unapologetic and a little untruthful.erplexed

It wasn't until I Demanded a Refund that things started moving.  

Don't insult my Intelligence by simply Creating a Label and it still not move for a week or two.

I peeked that game a long time ago.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair That ish is for the newbies not us vets  Especially when you think about the amount of $ we drop on an order


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl

I know Curly.   Like we some amateurs. 

And what they fail to realize, there are 3-4 vendors standing in line to take their place.

They gone ALL be in for a Big Surprise if/when we really get serious about Shopping these Stashes....


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> curlyhersheygirl
> 
> I know Curly.   Like we some amateurs.
> 
> And what they fail to realize, there are 3-4 vendors standing in line to take their place.
> 
> *They gone ALL be in for a Big Surprise if/when we really get serious about Shopping these Stashes*....



IDareT'sHair Exactly, we are stocked like some doomsday preppers


----------



## Golden75

Well car battery died again.  Po' thang can't take cold weather, so I'll get a new one tomorrow.  I read online honda batteries suck, so this could be why 

Hmmphh I may do that item as not described, cause they described they would send my stuff 12/20 and didn't


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *Exactly, we are stocked like some doomsday preppers*



curlyhersheygirl

 Yeah, Gurl like some Y2K Crazies!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl

I didn't make that Annabelle purchase in 2013 but for some reason...I can't pull the Trigga' now.

I shoulda' done it in 2013 like everybody else did. 

I still have the rest of the day to decide.

I should have made that my last purchase. erplexed 

Imma try really hard to hold out at least until MLK Day.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> curlyhersheygirl
> 
> Yeah, Gurl like some Y2K Crazies!



IDareT'sHair  Ain't that the truth.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> 
> I didn't make that Annabelle purchase in 2013 but for some reason...I can't pull the Trigga' now.
> 
> I shoulda' done it in 2013 like everybody else did.
> 
> I still have the rest of the day to decide.
> 
> I should have made that my last purchase. erplexed
> 
> Imma try really hard to hold out at least until MLK Day.



IDareT'sHair I'm sure there will be another sale don't sweat it. In the mean time work on some stuff in your stash.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl

Gurl...I even had/have x2 back ups of the Water Reservoir thingys for my Steamer.

Outta' Control


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl

Yeah, not to mention the stuff that is on the way.....


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair - I have to shop this stash, for real.  Ain't nobody getting my money for a while .  May even pass on SSI if they do something this month .  I just need to be on a no buy on hair, make-up, clothes, shoes, and anything else that I don't need to keep me alive.

If I can't take the pressure, I'll pack some hair products in a box, place it outside my door, send myself an email that my package has been delivered, go outside and re-enjoy my stuff!   Hope it don't get that bad.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Golden75 said:


> IDareT'sHair - I have to shop this stash, for real.  Ain't nobody getting my money for a while .  May even pass on SSI if they do something this month .  I just need to be on a no buy on hair, make-up, clothes, shoes, and anything else that I don't need to keep me alive.
> 
> If I can't take the pressure,* I'll pack some hair products in a box, place it outside my door, send myself an email that my package has been delivered, go outside and re-enjoy my stuff!*   Hope it don't get that bad.



Golden75 You're a mess


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> curlyhersheygirl
> 
> Gurl...I even had/have x2 back ups of the Water Reservoir thingys for my Steamer.
> 
> Outta' Control



IDareT'sHair I have back ups for each seamless comb I purchased


----------



## Golden75

curlyhersheygirl - I need a plan for when I think I'll break


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl

Hey Curly!  

I refuse to throw anything away this year like I did x3 CJ Rehab x2 CJ Deep Fix and x2 DM Super Butter Crème.

Curly...Girl...That Hurt my Heart & my Wallet.

That absolutely cannot happen again.  Although it was my fault.erplexed  

I forgot all about it and should have stuck it in the Fridge when it got warm out.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *I have back ups for each seamless comb I purchased *


 
curlyhersheygirl

 Me Too!

 But in "OUR" Minds...it makes Perfect Sense.  Doesn't it?


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> curlyhersheygirl
> 
> Hey Curly!
> 
> I refuse to throw anything away this year like I did x*3 CJ Rehab x2 CJ Deep Fix and x2 DM Super Butter Crème.*
> 
> Curly...Girl...That Hurt my Heart & my Wallet.
> 
> That absolutely cannot happen again.  Although it was my fault.erplexed
> 
> I forgot all about it and should have stuck it in the Fridge when it got warm out.



IDareT'sHair Yeah that's not good and those products weren't cheap. We have to stay on top of our "use up" game.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75 said:


> - I have to shop this stash, for real. Ain't nobody getting my money for a while . May even pass on SSI if they do something this month . I just need to be on a no buy on hair, make-up, clothes, shoes, and anything else that I don't need to keep me alive.
> 
> *If I can't take the pressure, I'll pack some hair products in a box, place it outside my door, send myself an email that my package has been delivered, go outside and re-enjoy my stuff!  Hope it don't get that bad.*



@Golden75 curlyhersheygirl

Great Strategy. 

If it gets bad I'll be trollin' for a Swap with somebody. SMH

If SSI does have 30% Imma get something. 

 *I Can't even Lie or Fake the Funk*


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> curlyhersheygirl
> 
> Me Too!
> 
> But in "OUR" Minds...it makes Perfect Sense.  Doesn't it?



IDareT'sHair Of course it makes sense. I can't go without comb x or y. What if something happens  We're a mess.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl

I know Gurl.

I keep one set on my Night Stand and one set in my Drawer in my Bathroom.  

One Day I thought I lost one (in the house) and was gettin' ready to order another one, before I stopped myself.  

And looked for it (for real).

Um Yeah...we some Doomsday, Y2K Crazy PJ's......


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair said:


> Golden75 Beamodel
> 
> I think my CM is out for Delivery!
> 
> I know all them joints betta' be fresh.



IDareT'sHair

Are both of your orders in the same package? I would assume so, right?


----------



## Beamodel

Golden75 said:


> IDareT'sHair - I have to shop this stash, for real.  Ain't nobody getting my money for a while .  May even pass on SSI if they do something this month .  I just need to be on a no buy on hair, make-up, clothes, shoes, and anything else that I don't need to keep me alive.
> 
> If I can't take the pressure, I'll pack some hair products in a box, place it outside my door, send myself an email that my package has been delivered, go outside and re-enjoy my stuff!   Hope it don't get that bad.



Golden75

Girl I just cant with you... This had me cracking up laughing...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Used Up:
x1 HV's ACV Phinising Rinse. Have about 6-7 Back ups


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel 

Not sure?  I hope they are.

I'll see when it gets here.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel

Okay...they shipped separately.  My CJ stuff is out for Delivery.

My Deva Curl No Poo (2nd order) is suppose to be here Monday.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair

Ok... I really thought they would have shipped them together but at least they are on their way to your house


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel said:


> *Ok... I really thought they would have shipped them together but at least they are on their way to your house*



@Beamodel

In a way, Imma kinda glad they didn't since I paid twice for Shipping.

At least I feel like I'm getting my Monnee's worth.

Nice Herbs/Ayurvedic Thread.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair

Yea, that is true... Mines is out for delivery today too... I might use the Rehab tonight... Not sure, I  need to see what I have opened first. I dont like more than three DC's open at the same time...

It just irks my nerves to see so many things open at the same time.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel said:


> @IDareT'sHair
> 
> Yea, that is true... Mines is out for delivery today too... I might use the Rehab tonight... Not sure, I need to see what I have opened first. *I dont like more than three DC's open at the same time...
> 
> It just irks my nerves to see so many things open at the same time.*


 
Beamodel

 Gurl...This is me.  Drives me Bananas 

 It was a hard habit to break but I broke that one. I had to.  Shay72 helped me with that one. 

 Now I try not to have more than 3 things in any one category open at the same time.

 I'm kicking myself for not placing that Annabelle order in 2013. 

 Now I kinda wanna start off with a Clean Slate in 2014.  

 Even though I did buy some Green Tea, Tea Bags at the Grocery today for my Hair.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair

I wouldnt really count purchasing the green tea but I know what you mean. I don't plan on purchasing anything until Mother's Day (hopefully)....

Yea, I was so glad Annabell's released that code early, otherwise it would have been a 2014 purchase which I was really trying to avoid... What are you "thinking" about getting?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel

I was going to get those x2 Ayurvedic Hair Cremes.

I don't need it.  I can wait. 

Maybe by the time I get around to buying it, there will be some Reviews.

Besides - I have that stuff coming from:
Curlmart x2
Texture Me Natural x2
Ynobe Shop


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair

I'm sure she will have another sale soon.


----------



## Babygrowth

Hey ladies!  Hope everyone is safe and warm. I've been buying makeup like crazy. I thought I was done so I can focus on hair stuff but I can't seem to leave it alone! I got my CJ lotion from EnExit and that stuff smells yummy and was slippery on my finger so I hope I like it. Need a replacement for my HH mango colada. Something that smells yummy and works good. I need to buy some clothes because I'm getting big fast. I might still buy Annabelle and TPS but we'll see. I'm not pressed right now.


----------



## Lita

I orderd Annabelle-

*Scalp/Hair butter treat
*Iced Coffee Co/Wash

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Lita

Excellent Selections Ms. Lita 

 I love that Scalp Rx. *new staple*

Imma try to Hold Out on Purchasing at least until Mid-Month or until SSI decides whether she will have a Sale.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Beamodel

My Curlmart still hasn't gotten here. Has Yours?erplexed..

I forgot I ordered that stuff from Target.

 Non-Hair purchase, but of course I threw some miscellaneous _hair_ stuff in there. 

So, I need to check on that. It's probably in my Mailbox.

Hair Stuff =

x2 Curls Cleansing Conditioners
x1 CM Jai Butter


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel

Nope.  Target is also coming UPS and says: "Out For Delivery"erplexed


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair

Yes mines was delivered but I haven't made it home yet to sniff it out lol


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair

Have u tried CR caramel co wash


----------



## Golden75

Plow folks finally came to clean driveway and shovel.  Lawd my battery died, again!  So will be calling AAA in the am, then go to dealer to get a new one.  When it last happened time they said it tested good, but replace if it happens again, but it shouldn't have died in the first place.  

Cleaned out the stash, makes a little sense now   I'll be completely overloaded once these next few orders roll through.  

I think I can hold off on the sales, the next few months vendors will have excuses to have them, so if I miss one, there will be one right around the corner:

Jan - MLK
Feb - Valentines & President's Day, Black History Month
Mar - Now I know I saw some St. Patty Days sales before, and if Easter falls in Mar (haven't looked at 2014 calendar, yet)
Apr - Easter (may be), Spring
May - Mothers Day
June - Fathers Day, Summertime
July - 4th July


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel said:


> Y*es mines was delivered but I haven't made it home yet to sniff it out lol*



@Beamodel

Gurl....Right after I posted that, My Doorbell Rang. 

I opened one of the Rehab's (just to sniff & check). I like the Orange Tape. My Target came too.




Beamodel said:


> *Have u tried CR caramel co wash*



I have not tried to Caramel. I really want to, but it's 8oz, so I put off buying it. If I can catch it on Sale. 

The Curls smells amazing. It was a 2 pk. That's why I threw it in there.



Golden75 said:


> *Cleaned out the stash, makes a little sense now*  I'll be completely overloaded once these next few orders roll through.
> 
> *I think I can hold off on the sales, the next few months vendors will have excuses to have them, so if I miss one, there will be one right around the corner:
> 
> Jan - MLK
> Feb - Valentines & President's Day, Black History Month
> Mar - Now I know I saw some St. Patty Days sales before, and if Easter falls in Mar (haven't looked at 2014 calendar, yet)
> Apr - Easter (may be), Spring
> May - Mothers Day
> *June - Fathers Day, Summertime
> *July - 4th July*



I organized a little too G (out in my Garage)


Right about the Sales. That would be a Great Challenge: "Only Buy During this time of the Month"

I think Easter is in April. That's my next scheduled time off.


----------



## 4mia

Lita said:


> I orderd Annabelle-
> 
> *Scalp/Hair butter treat
> *Iced Coffee Co/Wash
> 
> Happy Hair Growing!



The iced coffee co wash sounds good


----------



## Lita

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Lita
> 
> Excellent Selections Ms. Lita
> 
> I love that Scalp Rx. *new staple*
> 
> Imma try to Hold Out on Purchasing at least until Mid-Month or until SSI decides whether she will have a Sale.



IDareT'sHair Yes,in excited about trying the scalp Rx & 4mia I'll make sure to give a review about the iced coffee co/wash..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Lita

That Scalp Rx has soooo many good ingredients. 

And it smells good too.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair

I made it home finally. Everything smelled fine. I was worried about sweet ambrosia lavender vanilla scent. I normally order directly frm kbb and get the vanilla latte scent.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Beamodel

So, the Lavender Vanilla smells good uh? 

You'd really love the smell of that Curls Cleansing Conditioner.  

Cake Batter/Butter Crème Frosting on Steroids.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel

Um...Speaking of Cake Batter, I got an email from Devon asking me if I received my items. 

She wanted to know if I received a Shipping Confirmation? 

I told her yes, I received my items sometime last week. (or whenever that was?) 

My days are all mixed up.

I told her everything looked good.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair

The lavender vanilla will do. I wish they had the vanilla latte though. It smells like swiffer lavender vanilla scent. 

I never tried the Camile Rose co wash. Was curious about it though.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel

That CR Caramel got some really great reviews.  

I wish her stuff was bigger at least 12oz's.  

I love(d) both the Jansyn and the SOYlicious Conditioners, but I'd blow skrait through them.

Just weren't cost effective (for me).erplexed  Really Great stuff tho'.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair

My heart still goes out to her. Seriously.... 

Her reaction was like Oprah on the color purple when she threw that dust in that wyte person face when her kids where with her. And the crowd was screaming and she was screaming until a man knocked her out with his pistol. 

The way how Oprah was screaming (in defense) reminds me of Devon lashing out in defense. 

But we all need to learn that for every cause, there is a reaction.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Beamodel

I use to love KBB's 

Lime 
Cranberry Cocktail
White Tea & Pear
Egyptian Musk

There were others. I can't remember ALL the great scents she use to have.

 Her scents are Skrong tho'. So, when you mention Swiffa' I can just imagine. (I use Swiffa').

I have a SA Pomegrante Guava I got on a Swap I need to smell & use.


----------



## 4mia

In not to crazy about cake batter but the carrot cake frosting and tutti fruity is great. And drumroll the substituted batch of Carmel frapp is better than the original. Dang shame


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair

I use to have Egyptian musk but I couldn't take it anymore. So I have it to my mom.   

This lavender one is fine but I love the vanilla latte better. I don't really care for kbb except for sweet ambrosia but I haven't used it in a while    

I hope my hair still likes it, if not might sell it along with a few other things my hair said no to.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel said:


> *My heart still goes out to her. Seriously....
> 
> Her reaction was like Oprah on the color purple when she threw that dust in that wyte person face when her kids where with her. And the crowd was screaming and she was screaming until a man knocked her out with his pistol.
> 
> The way how Oprah was screaming (in defense) reminds me of Devon lashing out in defense.
> 
> But we all need to learn that for every cause, there is a reaction.*


 
Beamodel

 Interesting Analogy/Comparison.

 She was always 'good' to me.  Very good. With my High Maintenance, Product changin' self. 

 Therefore, I hold no animosity or hard feelings.  Only Love.

 I.just.don't.know.what.else.to.say.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel

Is the SA the old Super Silky?  Or does the Super Silky still exist?  

I need to see which one I have.  I only have that one.  

And a couple of her Masks (before it went to Tubes)  SMH


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair

I'm not sure. I've only ever tried the SA. Let me go see if she still has the super silky in her site. I think they might be two diff items but I'm not sure.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Beamodel

BJ, Mala, Claudie, Angie, Devon , Supergirl, Renee (NG) ALL can roll with me constantly changing, wanted to add something else, want a refund on something, wanting to add another order to something.

Each of them, has been able to get down like that with me. 

And before Jasmine left, I know I drove her nuts. And Enso was also like that.

So, if they can hang with me doing stuff like that and still Treat me Good, I'm good with them.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

4mia

I wanted her to add that Frappe to my order and invoice me for it.  

But in the midst of everything that was going on she didn't (and I'm really okay with that).

I'm just glad I got my stuff as quickly as I did.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Beamodel  BJ, Mala, Devon , Supergirl, Renee (NG) ALL can roll with me constantly changing, wanted to add something else, want a refund on something, wanting to add another order to something.  Each of them, has been able to get down like that with me.  And before Jasmine left, I know I drove her nuts. And Enso was also like that.  So, if they can hang with me doing stuff like that and still Treat me Good, I'm good with them.



IDareT'sHair

Yea that's really thoughtful. Erica at Annabelle did that for me and Devon of course did too. Man... Hopefully the dust settles.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Beamodel

The ones I named consistently did (have done that) for me.

I had Annabelle cancel something once. So, I can't name her.erplexed

Also:
AveYou
Hattache
Sage
Naturally The Store (before it closed) I was killing that little store.

Are ALL also good doing that.

Curlmart.....fagetaboutit. Ain't Happening....

ETA: Also, N'Joi CreationS and Lawdy Lawdy - 

 Please don't let me forget Ms. Claudie. I know I drive her crazy too.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair

Good list of folks who allow you to change things up after the fact and still be nice.

I was gonna henna tonight but I'm lazy now. I don't let my henna sit overnight though. I apply it right after mixing

I might mix it tonight and apply it early tomorrow morning.


----------



## Lita

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Beamodel
> 
> BJ, Mala, Claudie, Angie, Devon , Supergirl, Renee (NG) ALL can roll with me constantly changing, wanted to add something else, want a refund on something, wanting to add another order to something.
> 
> Each of them, has been able to get down like that with me.
> 
> And before Jasmine left, I know I drove her nuts. And Enso was also like that.
> 
> So, if they can hang with me doing stuff like that and still Treat me Good, I'm good with them.



IDareT'sHair I know you didn't mention Jasmine & Enso..I shed a tear..Really miss both brands..My hair/scalp/skin was so nice & moisturized..Sigh.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## divachyk

Missed you ladies today. My status = overwhelmed. I need a product intervention. I feel like a hoarder because I'm holding on to stuff that I likely won't use but just hate to throw away. Much of it is not exchange forum worthy -- samples of this and that. The number of V05 and Tressemme conditioners I have is pure ridic. I haven't even touched the fridge stash. This is purely the in the closet / cabinet stash. #helpme #drowning #pjrehab


----------



## natura87

divachyk said:


> Missed you ladies today. My status = overwhelmed. I need a product intervention. I feel like a hoarder because I'm holding on to stuff that I likely won't use but just hate to throw away. Much of it is not exchange forum worthy -- samples of this and that. The number of V05 and Tressemme conditioners I have is pure ridic. I haven't even touched the fridge stash. This is purely the in the closet / cabinet stash. #helpme #drowning #pjrehab




Its okay. It happens to the best of us. If you want to get rid of the Tresemme and VO5 I would suggest a local womens shelter. I did that and I felt much better about myself. The woman at the desk was so appreciative when I handed over bags of conditioner.


----------



## Lita

It's really unfortunate how 2013 ended with certain vendors..Including my staple-HH..Hopfully she can rebuild in 2014 with better practices...Her leave-in does wonders for my hair/scalp keeping it very moisturized,soft/detangle...

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Lita said:


> *I know you didn't mention Jasmine & Enso..I shed a tear..Really miss both brands..My hair/scalp/skin was so nice & moisturized..Sigh.*
> 
> Happy Hair Growing!



Lita

 Gurl....They were the best! And I know I worked Dana's nerves (she had waayyy too many delicious fragrances to choose from).



divachyk said:


> T*he number of V05 and Tressemme conditioners I have is pure ridic.* I haven't even touched the fridge stash. This is purely the in the closet / cabinet stash. #helpme #drowning #pjrehab





natura87 said:


> *Its okay. It happens to the best of us. If you want to get rid of the Tresemme and VO5 I would suggest a local womens shelter. I did that and I felt much better about myself.* *The woman at the desk was so appreciative when I handed over bags of conditioner.*


divachyk

natura87 gave you an Excellent idea.  I have several bottles of VO5.  (Thank God never bought Tresemme), but I don't even like using it any more to rinse my Henna out.  

 I prefer something else (anything else). Mostly HV Moist 24/7.  

 I'll use up what I have.   Won't be a repurchase.


----------



## natura87

I took my twists out and my hair looks flawless. I have the best twistout I have ever gotten. It is 11:57 pm on a Saturday night and I have a trip to take tomorrow morning but I dont want to go to sleep and mess up my hair.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

natura87 said:


> I took my twists out and my hair looks flawless. I have the best twistout I have ever gotten. *It is 11:57 pm on a Saturday night and I have a trip to take tomorrow morning but I dont want to go to sleep and mess up my hair.*


 
natura87

 Dang Natty!

 It's 10:12 a.m. Saturday Morning!  I just woke up.


----------



## natura87

IDareT'sHair said:


> natura87
> 
> Dang Natty!
> 
> It's 10:12 a.m. Saturday Morning!  I just woke up.



I am 14 hours ahead of the east coast. It is now 12:26 Sunday morning.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

natura87

WOW!  Not are you only missing out on all this Snow, you're a day ahead of us...


----------



## natura87

IDareT'sHair said:


> natura87
> 
> WOW!  Not are you only missing out on all this Snow, you're a day ahead of us...



Yup. I'm used to the time difference now, but initially it took me about a week to adjust.


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair -  ST is out for del.  But uh, when you did item as not described, do you need to explain?


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Hey divas did anyone's package move from Ynobe ? I received a shipping notice almost a week ago and still no movement.


----------



## Golden75

curlyhersheygirl said:


> Hey divas did anyone's package move from Ynobe ? I received a shipping notice almost a week ago and still no movement.


 curlyhersheygirl - i haven't even gotten a ship notice 

Eta:  ordered a satin bonnet from kaja.  Been wanting for awhile.  Track# already rec'd.


----------



## BranwenRosewood

Golden75 said:


> @curlyhersheygirl - i haven't even gotten a ship notice
> 
> Eta:  ordered a satin bonnet from kaja.  Been wanting for awhile.  Track# already rec'd.



I also don't have one yet.


----------



## BranwenRosewood

I received my Bon Bons Cheveaux bonnet 2 days ago.


----------



## Brownie518

Hey ladies. Still cold here. Colder, actually...i wont be washing til tomorrow night.

I have some b.a.s.k. Apple Sorghum in my hair. Soft and shiny!!


----------



## Angelbean

curlyhersheygirl said:


> Hey divas did anyone's package move from Ynobe ? I received a shipping notice almost a week ago and still no movement.



I haven't even gotten a shipping notice....*foot starting to tap with impatience*


----------



## 4mia

Wow not looking good for that vendor


----------



## Froreal3

Hi ladies. I've been a little quiet. Got some studying to do. I think I'm about to detangle, shampoo and DC with some SD MSI.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

WOW I never had this issue with Ynobe before. If no movement by Monday night I will email them.


----------



## Golden75

Decided I'll keep the ST.  I'll hopefully enjoy using it, if not sell it.  But will never, ever, ever, ever purchase ST products again.


----------



## 4mia

I need a note book to keep up with all these vendors.


----------



## Golden75

I hatchu Sucktanicals!  The knot butta is nice, and I like the knot dressing oil.  I already love the knot sauce and the sorrel.  And I'm sure the mango slip will be the bomb on my hair too.  I'll savor these moments.  But gotta keep it moving


----------



## Beamodel

Golden75

Awe, sorry G. I know how it is to like products but dislike the maker :-( 

Try getting them from Foxy Mango


----------



## Beamodel

I just finished henna after about 5 hours. Man my hair is a red wine looking color. 

Anyways, I'm DC'ing right now with Annabelle's Blueberry DC and that DC even leaves my hands deliciously moist after applying it to my hair. 

I'm so glad I got more during her recent sale bc I'm blowing through this bottle.


----------



## Golden75

Beamodel - Can't wait to try the Blueberry Cheesecake DC.

I'm supposed to wash today, but really don't feel like it.  Feeling super lazy today.


----------



## Beamodel

Golden75

It's a really nice DC. Keep us posted on when you try it.


----------



## Beamodel

My Pura Body BOGO arrived:

Cupuacu Butter
Muru Muru Milk

Only waiting on Annabelle's now


----------



## Froreal3

Golden75 said:


> I hatchu Sucktanicals!  The knot butta is nice, and I like the knot dressing oil.  I already love the knot sauce and the sorrel.  And I'm sure the mango slip will be the bomb on my hair too.  I'll savor these moments.  But gotta keep it moving



Golden75 the Mango Dip is THE TRUTH for detangling. I'm purchasing it from a retailer near by. I kinda hipped them to Soultanicals, so they are now carrying the line...so I wouldn't have to order it directly.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl

Hey Ms. C!  Nah...No Movement.  

And I'm mad about that mess too.  She need to quit.

I had basically ended her anyway in 2013, but that 40% pulled me back in.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel

Hey Ms. Bea!  What's Up?  

I went to visit a friend of my Mother's. this afternoon (all day)  

I took her a Jar of Naturelle Grow's Rosemary Pomade.  (She's always complaining about her Edges)


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl

Hey Curly, I went back and checked when I got that Ship Notice from Ynobe.

 I got it on 12/29 and it still just says: "Electronic Shipping Notice Received"erplexed

This has been by far, my worst BF as it relates to Shipping/Vendor related issues....


----------



## Brownie518

Hey ya'll. Whats up?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

Hey Girl


----------



## Froreal3

Brownie518 said:


> Hey ya'll. Whats up?



Hey Brownie518. I'm over here chillin eating some ice cream with a towel on my head after rinsing out Silk Dreams MSI. DH and DD are out, spending a night at a friend's house...so I've got the house to myself.  Life is good.


----------



## Golden75

I may need to retract my initial assessment on knot butta, it may actually suck.   After using I put my silk scarf on for about an 1hr.  Decided to do mini twists.  My hair felt dry   It def wasn't dry feeling before I used KB.  I used a little more, but no moisture.  Ended up slathering on BASK Tapioca, I think (using up a sample).  I need to check the site to see what this stuff supposed to do.  

I thought it would provide some type of moisture.


----------



## Froreal3

Isn't the Knot Butter just a sealant? Golden75?


----------



## Golden75

Froreal3 said:


> Isn't the Knot Butter just a sealant? Golden75?



Froreal3 -  Yea, just read that.  So I'll try it with a spritzer.  But still, my hair should not have felt so dry after using when it didn't before.


----------



## Froreal3

I'm liking Silk Dreams Wheat Germ Butter as a leave in/moisturizer. I like the way it glides onto my hair and sinks right in. I sealed with Nourish oil and a little Mocha Bling on the ends. Yummy.


----------



## Golden75

Froreal3 said:


> I'm liking Silk Dreams Wheat Germ Butter as a leave in/moisturizer. I like the way it glides onto my hair and sinks right in. I sealed with Nourish oil and a little Mocha Bling on the ends. Yummy.



Froreal3 -  I love the Wheat Germ Butter.  I'll get some SD in a few months.  Wish she opened before I closed.


----------



## divachyk

Used Annabelle's White Choc again today - no steam, just a heat cap and it's still 

natura87 IDareT'sHair, Great idea but I will see about giving to some military members because there are no women's shelter local to me. However, I am surrounded by military members. We always send care packages to them when they are deployed to far away land.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75 said:


> I'll get some SD in a few months. *Wish she opened before I closed.*


 
Golden75

And you betta' stay closed too. (that was funny)


----------



## Beamodel

Morning U1B1 Ladies


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Finished up: x1 SSI Coconut's Sorbet.  I have x1 back up.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair

I wish I used up stuff as quick as you. How do you do it so quickly?


----------



## Froreal3

^^^Beamodel she probably uses a quarter of the jar in one session like I do.


----------



## divachyk

IDareT'sHair Froreal3 Beamodel, I wish I could use up quickly too. I blazed through Annabelle's but that's because it's 4oz. I apparently average about 2oz each DCing session. I have a corner left but not enough for a full, third conditioning session.


----------



## Froreal3

divachyk I use about 2 oz. per session as well. So an 8oz. product gives me about four uses. If my dd uses it, it's less.


----------



## Beamodel

divachyk 

I use about 1 1/2 to 2 oz per DC session. It depends.


----------



## Brownie518

I used up another Carrot Cake, a Knot Sauce, and a KV oil


----------



## myronnie

Brownie518 How did you use your knot sauce?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel

I only had 1/2 Jar when I started using it.  I had split the Jar with another Poster

Brownie518

Hey Lady!


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair

Hey girly... I understand. I take it that you like it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel

I have another unopened.  It's light but wet-ish.  

Golden75 said hers had 'chunks/lumps' in it, but my Jar was smooth all the way through.

I don't think I'd waste it using it for a Pre-Rx.  I really didn't see the value in that.erplexed  

Even though the directions said it could be used for that.


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair said:


> Beamodel  I have another unopened.  It's light but wet-ish.  Golden75 said hers had 'chunks/lumps' in it, but my Jar was smooth all the way through.  I don't think I'd waste it using it for a Pre-Rx.  I really didn't see the value in that.erplexed  Even though the directions said it could be used for that.



IDareT'sHair -  The jar is smooth creamy, but when i apply it, it gets kinda lumpy/chunky.  Its still soft/creamy but like the oils & conditioners separate once emulsified.  I may use it as a dc next time.  I don't remember if i used it that way.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Golden75

That would be interesting as a DC. I know they said as a Pre-Rx.

 Lemme know if you try it that way. 

I know what you mean (I think) about trying to emulsify it in your hands.


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Golden75  That would be interesting as a DC. I know they said as a Pre-Rx.  Lemme know if you try it that way.  I know what you mean (I think) about trying to emulsify it in your hands.



IDareT'sHair -  It says can be used both ways.  I think both ways i was unimpressed but it was so long ago so can't remember.  Matter fact I'll try to remember to use on my mini twists next week as a dc.


----------



## Golden75

Can't remember if I posted here but i bought a satin bonnet from Kaja Designs.  Track# sent yesterday.  Hope it moves tomorrow


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75

I'm so glad you outta them Yarnies!  How you like using stuff?


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair said:


> Golden75  I'm so glad you outta them Yarnies!  How you like using stuff?



IDareT'sHair - Love it!  I should've gotten some more pbn cupacau butter.  Awesome!  Every time I use i fall in love.  Glad I found another while  organizing the stash.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

Hey Ms. B!  

Been killing some Pomade Shop (Rosemary) part of my G.A. Challenge. 

I put the PALTAS down for a minute.  Too hard to get ahold of, and I was killing it.

I should get some stuff tomorrow.  I have a couple of Swaps coming (soon) and something should be here from Curlmart.

I am still waiting on:
PALTAS
Curlmart
LACE
Texture Me Natural
Ynobe Shop.

I think that might be it.  I forgot I ordered that LACE.  SMH.


----------



## Beamodel

Golden75 

I love PBN Cupacua butter too. For the longest I had iny had a sample but them I had finally purchased a jar and I'm very happy with it.   

It reminds me of HH carrot cake. They both give me the same amount of sealing moisture.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel

I think this is actually the first PBN B1G1 I did not participate in....

I never pass up a B1G1.  I should have went back in through Google Chrome, but forgot all about it.

I think she has another one around Mothers Day.  I'll pick up a couple of those Butters then.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair

I think PBN will durning Mother's Day too. In Sept I think she had all items as 50% off.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Beamodel

Yeah, I got a Chocolate Smoothie and an Brazil Loc Oil then. (I think). 

 Or x2 Chocolate Smoothies?

I got something.erplexed 

I don't remember what though..... #lawdthat'sashame


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel

Well Girl, it's Day 5 and I still haven't made a Product Purchase this year. (Other than those Vitamins).

I want to say this is a Record (lol) I may have gone longer maybe 7-10 days.  Maybe.

Anyway, lemme quit talmbout it before I relapse....

I did a couple 'impromptu' Sales over the weekend.  Totally unplanned.erplexed  

I made a Pomade Shop Cart yesterday (but didn't pull the Trigger).

Also, tried to make an Annabelle one, but that Sale ended on 1-3.  So that was good.

My short-term goal is to make it until MLK Day (or SSI Sale). 

Doesn't sound like much, but for me if I can get there, it will be something.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair

I'm not interested in buying anything right now. I'm good on shopping my stash for the moment.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Beamodel

I'm not interested right now either. Which doesn't mean anything (for me).

Gurl....You know I can tip on over to the dark-side any minute....


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I think Imma steep some Burdock Root for Tuesday.


----------



## divachyk

Ladies, I won't be posting this in the HH thread because honestly, I don't like to be a pot stirrer nor do I want to add fuel to the fire. However, I wanted to share this here (although I know there are lurkers and it's a public thread and can seen by all but I figure, not all come up in here)...my jar of joe started discoloring only after a month of having it. I reached out to HH. We chatted via text then by phone. She was super polite. I was told the product is still good...the heavier oils is sinking to the bottom. She also mentioned this being a potential for Carrot Cake also. My CC looks fine thus far. Just sharing in case this happens to you. I expressed this never happened before. She then mentioned something about tweaking the recipe.  She assured the product is fine...I just need to stir it  to mix the heavier oils back in.


----------



## Beamodel

Thanks divachyk 

My carrot cake did do something similar but u just shake it up and viola. It still performs the same so she may be right with jar if joe. 

I only have two jars of joe but both if them are from when she was on etsy and neither one if mines have ever separated.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Beamodel  I'm not interested right now either. Which doesn't mean anything (for me).  Gurl....You know I can tip on over to the dark-side any minute....



IDareT'sHair

Lol. I know girl but I'm putting in self restraints. I refuse to buy anything for a few months at least.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

divachyk

Diva: Thanks for Posting.  Both of my Jar Of Joes are 'older' so I'm sure they are fine.  

I have a jar of Carrot Cake.  From one of those 40% off Sales a while back.  

1st time buying it.  Haven't checked to see if it has separated/separating.

My BF Purchase (Liquid Cake Batter) also a 1st time purchase, so not sure what to look for.....
.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

DUPLICATE POST........................


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel said:


> *I only have two jars of joe but both if them are from when she was on etsy and neither one if mines have ever separated.*


 
Beamodel divachyk


 This!


----------



## Froreal3

Evening ladies.

My vacation ends tomorrow.   Going back to work. That was too darn fast.


----------



## Golden75

Froreal3 said:


> Evening ladies.  My vacation ends tomorrow.   Going back to work. That was too darn fast.



Mine too.  Shoot was thinking about calling out.  This time went too fast and it feels like all I did was track packages.


----------



## divachyk

Golden75 Froreal3, mine is over now too. Back to work I go tomorrow. It was super fun while it lasted. Today has been quite depressing just thinking about having to go back to work.

IDareT'sHair Beamodel, come to think of it, my current JoJ is from her Etsy days.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Lita @curlyhersheygirl @robot.

Final 4 hours of the 35% off Entire Inventory Sale for: HappyNappyHair
http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=...rHsX8HJCDDZZLD9HFOlXgfw&bvm=bv.58187178,d.aWc


 ETA:


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Lita @curlyhersheygirl @robot.
> 
> Final 4 hours of the 35% off Entire Inventory Sale for: HappyNappyHair
> http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=...rHsX8HJCDDZZLD9HFOlXgfw&bvm=bv.58187178,d.aWc
> 
> 
> ETA:


IDareT'sHair

I got 2 Vanilla Butters and a Honey butter. I love that Vanilla one. 

I found a jar of Vanilla Silk yesterday. Good stuff. I need two more, and two Razz.


----------



## Brownie518

I have four JOJ and they are older. Never any issues with any of them.


----------



## chebaby

welp im pissed. was fumbling around in the bathroom and knocked a whole bottle of knot sauce in the toilet. nothing was in the toilet but since the top was open water did get in
man i loved that stuff. oh well.

this weekend i wore my hair out for the first time in a while and it is growing and showing but today im back in a bunny tail. im tired of brushing my hair back but its the only way i wont have to do my hair everyday. especially when its freezing.

ive been using SSI riche conditioner the more i use the more i love.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

chebaby That sucks  So sorry to hear that.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

divachyk My last JOJ is exactly like that and she told me the same thing. That is why I never repurchased it , I don't have time to keep mixing it before use.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby curlyhersheygirl

Hey Ladies! 

Lawd che.....that stuff cost monneee.....


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl

There wasn't a code for HNH was there?  I thought it was already marked.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair Hey sis I have no idea. I didn't even go to the site I was over it.

BTW I emailed Ynobe and as we suspected she never shipped anything. Talking about she had issues with a supplier  I was willing to wait until this week to receive a notice but she decided to re-open early and issue notices. I cant stand that. If you're not ready to ship don't issue notices.


----------



## Froreal3

I'm at work.  It's my lunch time. Just popping in to say hi.  I have braids in my hair (own hair) that I will try to keep in for four weeks. 

Sorry about your Knot Sauce chebaby.


----------



## Golden75

@Froreal3 - Well may be we can keep each other motivated. I put in mini-twists (own hair) that I am hoping to leave in for 4 weeks. 

Got track# from LACE Naturals.
Still no notice from Ynobe.


----------



## divachyk

I heard on the radio today is Blue Monday --- the Monday following the holiday. I totally agree! Back to work. Not thrilled although blessed to be employed. On lunch so just saying hi until later tonight.


----------



## SimJam

divachyk ... so true re: Blue Monday but still being thankful for having a job 

also on lunch and popping in to say Hay y'all and happy new year and all that


----------



## Golden75

I'm thinking of staying home tomorrow.  It's supposed to be extremely cold and icy.  I have no time for that!


----------



## Babygrowth

Hey ladies. I bought some weave and a closure so I'm waiting on that and ynobe to come. I will be doing a haul for products to use on my weave but that will be it for a second. I really need DC'ers so a SD haul is coming soon. I just need this sew in to last at least 2-3 months.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Evening Ladies!

Bitter Cold Temps Out (ANGTFD) but it is what it is.  

Also had to return to work today. 

While I'm thankful & blessed to have gainful employment.....

I coulda' used another 3-4 weeks. To get my head right.

curlyhersheygirl Ynobe is full of it. Sending out that 'bogus' shipping info.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Got Shipping Notice for LACE Naturals.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Golden75

Hey Ms. PJ to the Nth Power! What's Up?

 My Curlmart (DevaCurl No Poo) came today.

 Tryna' come up with a Regi right quick for tomorrow.


----------



## Beamodel

Random Thought:
I don't know what to do with all my free time now since I'm not buying any hair products for a while


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Froreal3

Girl...What's the Weather like there?    OR


----------



## Froreal3

IDareT'sHair said:


> Froreal3
> 
> Girl...What's the Weather like there?    OR



IDareT'sHair Might as well be back home.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel

Hey Lady!

There's always organizing.....making a list on product rotation, keeping a journal.

I'm coming up with my Regi for tomorrow. *day 6*


----------



## Froreal3

There is no school.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Froreal3 said:


> *Might as well be back home*.


 

Froreal3

 Hmpf.erplexed That's doggone Shame.

 My DevaCurl NoPoo is Frozen Solid.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Froreal3

We had "No School" either.  And they've already cancelled it for tomorrow.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair

Lol - Day 6. You doing good girl


----------



## Froreal3

Cancelled for tomorrow...but guess which teacher gets to go to work tomorrow in 9 degree weather?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel

I think I got a lot to keep me 'occupied' until I make another purchase.  

I really need to get on top of using up some stuff.  Chatting with Ya'll (making sure ya'll ain't buying nothin')

And waiting on SSI or somebody. 

I may get some KBN.  I have 900 Points and you get $1.00 off for every 5 points.  

So, I may get something when they open back up (01/13)


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel

6 Days ain't good!

Especially when I'm counting them.....:scratchch


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Froreal3

It was -3 (3 below zero) according to my Car, but I think it's actually colder.

And suppose to be even colder tomorrow. (That's why they cancelled school).erplexed


----------



## Froreal3

I'm mad they have school in NY still. Just talked to my little bro and he has to go. They bugged out down here about some frigid weather...closing school and what not. Up there it has to be at least 3 feet of snow for them to close anything.


----------



## Froreal3

IDareT'sHair said:


> Beamodel
> 
> *6 Days* ain't good!
> 
> Especially when I'm counting them.....:scratchch



Proud of you sis!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Froreal3

6 Days Ain't nothing Girl.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Froreal3 said:


> *I'm mad they have school in NY still. Just talked to my little bro and he has to go. They bugged out down here about some frigid weather...closing school and what not. Up there it has to be at least 3 feet of snow for them to close anything. *


 
Froreal3

 it's currently -6 Below Zero Here.

-6 Belowwwwwwwwwwwwww


----------



## Froreal3

^^^When is this mess gonna end and we can get back to a normal winter. If I wanted to live in Scandinavia, I would move there!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Froreal3

I think this weekend it's suppose to 'kinda' get back to "Normal" winter weather.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Tryna' work out a decent Regi in my head for tomorrow.  

I think I'll cowash with SM Anti-Breakage (trying to finish up).

Do a quick Reconstructor (probably CJ Repair Me) and Steam with probably Fleurtzy?  Maybe SSI Fortifying?

I'm trying to hold on to my Fleurtzy until we figure out if/when she's relaunching.


----------



## Beamodel

It's 34 degrees by me and I'm upset. I dnt know how you ladies deal with the cold


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel 

34 would be considered "Warm" here right about now.


----------



## Beamodel

I need to figure out my regi for tomorrow too


----------



## Froreal3

Beamodel said:


> It's 34 degrees by me and I'm upset. I dnt know how you ladies deal with the cold



WISH it was 34.


----------



## Froreal3

Beamodel said:


> It's 34 degrees by me and I'm upset. I dnt know how you ladies deal with the cold





Beamodel said:


> I need to figure out my regi for tomorrow too



What's tomorrow?


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Golden75  Hey Ms. PJ to the Nth Power! What's Up?  My Curlmart (DevaCurl No Poo) came today.  Tryna' come up with a Regi right quick for tomorrow.



IDareT'sHair -   I'm chillin my fellow PJ to the Umpteenth Power.

Really thinking about not working tomorrow.  If they close schools, i will def be home.  Hayll who am I tomfooling, I ain't going!  

No packages for me


----------



## Beamodel

Froreal3 said:


> What's tomorrow?



Just my wash day


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Golden75

Girl, it was a Ghost-Town today at the Office. 

Hmpf. Of course I arrived a little *cough* 'late'. *CP time*...

Tomorrow, they need to call the whole thing off. 

 It's suppose to be double-digits Sub-Zero weather.


----------



## Beamodel

Froreal3 said:


> WISH it was 34.



This is why I live in the dirty south. We have summer & spring weather  just about all year long. But when it's hot, it's cray cray hot.


----------



## Froreal3

Beamodel said:


> This is why I live in the dirty south. We have summer & spring weather  just about all year long. But when it's hot, it's cray cray hot.



I live in the South too and this weather is not what I signed up for! That's part of the reason I moved down here!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75 Beamodel Froreal3

I forgot all about that durn CM order.  Too bad it wasn't anything 'good/fun'.

I'm still tripping about Ynobe.erplexed  

How you gone send a Shipping Notification and then turn around and say you were having problems from a Supplier.

So, what was the point in issuing Shipping Notices?

Lemme email her.


----------



## Froreal3

^^^Not good. 

I'm only waiting on TMN and Annabelle's to ship. Waiting around this long is not what's up.


----------



## Beamodel

Froreal3 said:


> I live in the South too and this weather is not what I signed up for! That's part of the reason I moved down here!



What part? I'm in New Orleans.


----------



## Beamodel

I'm just waiting on Annabelle's. Yup, that's it.


----------



## Beamodel

I know for a fact, I need to clarify tomorrow. But I'm confused on wht DC I want to use. I've been using Blueberry Cheesecake the last two or three times, I'm ready to rotate something else but I don't know which one I want yet.


----------



## Froreal3

Beamodel said:


> What part? I'm in New Orleans.



GA 

10 char


----------



## Froreal3

Beamodel said:


> I know for a fact, I need to clarify tomorrow. But I'm confused on wht DC I want to use. I've been using Blueberry Cheesecake the last two or three times, I'm ready to rotate something else but I don't know which one I want yet.



Deciding what DC to use is one of my fav parts of wash day. I have braids in though, so not sure if I'm going to dc in them less mess them up. 

What dcs are you rotating right now?


----------



## Beamodel

Froreal3 said:


> GA   10 char



Oh yea I just left there. Georgia is usually about 5 to 10 degrees colder than us but my pm to told me it's 20 right now. Burrrrr


----------



## Beamodel

Froreal3 said:


> Deciding what DC to use is one of my fav parts of wash day. I have braids in though, so not sure if I'm going to dc in them less mess them up.  What dcs are you rotating right now?



I just figured it out. I have a little bit if HH pink grapefruit 8 oz bottle open. If I dnt have enough, I will mix it with JCDT. I still have a 16 oz of it too. I love that DC unlike the banana one. 

Plz don't get me started on that horrible one.


----------



## Froreal3

Beamodel said:


> Oh yea I just left there. Georgia is usually about 5 to 10 degrees colder than us but my pm to told me it's 20 right now. Burrrrr



Yeah...it's definitely colder than yall. Right now it feels like I never left the North. Me no likey.


----------



## Froreal3

Beamodel said:


> I just figured it out. I have a little bit if HH pink grapefruit 8 oz bottle open. If I dnt have enough, I will mix it with JCDT. I still have a 16 oz of it too. I love that DC unlike the banana one.
> 
> *Plz don't get me started on that horrible one*.



I remember that. Glad I wasn't one of the early adopters on that. I think she said she'd reformulate and bring it back.


----------



## Beamodel

I wouldn't try it even re formulated. I simply hated it


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Golden75 @Beamodel @Froreal3
> 
> I forgot all about that durn CM order.  Too bad it wasn't anything 'good/fun'.
> 
> I'm still tripping about Ynobe.erplexed
> 
> *How you gone send a Shipping Notification and then turn around and say you were having problems from a Supplier*.
> 
> So, what was the point in issuing Shipping Notices?
> 
> Lemme email her.


IDareT'sHair

erplexed


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

Hey!

I have a question:  When you said you got Vanilla & Honey Butter did you mean from: HNH?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *I got 2 Vanilla Butters and a Honey butter. I love that Vanilla one. *
> 
> I found a jar of Vanilla Silk yesterday. Good stuff. I need two more, and two Razz.





Brownie518

 Here!


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair said:


> Golden75 Beamodel Froreal3  I forgot all about that durn CM order.  Too bad it wasn't anything 'good/fun'.  I'm still tripping about Ynobe.erplexed  How you gone send a Shipping Notification and then turn around and say you were having problems from a Supplier.  So, what was the point in issuing Shipping Notices?  Lemme email her.



IDareT'sHair - I guess this is the new thing, generate labels, send notification, but ish ain't getting sent for days or weeks .  I'm taking note.  My bonnet ain't move either.  Let me see if LACE moved.  And TMN had her issue too.  See I just gotta stick to the vets.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Hey divas I also got my shipping notice from LACE.

As for Ynobe she issued a FB statement today after I emailed her this morning asking her what's up; that's unacceptable. When she created those notices she knew full well she had nothing ready to ship. If I hadn't emailed her this morning I wonder what would have been the outcome.  I'm very patient but don't try to play me.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl

You know I'm mad don't you Ms. Curly.  

After I read your post, I decided to email her about my order.

Same response.  Yeah, she played us.  Just Wrong.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75 said:


> *- I guess this is the new thing, generate labels, send notification, but ish ain't getting sent for days or weeks *. I'm taking note. My bonnet ain't move either. Let me see if LACE moved. *And TMN had her issue too. *See I just gotta stick to the vets.



@Golden75

Yep, that's the game. 

 Plus you run the clock down for any type of PayPal Action.

To be honest with you G, I expected to get a Shipping Notice from TMN waay before L.A.C.E.

Yeah, we should have been getting a Ship Notice from TMN (_in spite of her 'issue' according to her_).erplexed

From my Dealings with L.A.C.E. they are strictly business.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair These vendors got real nerve. You best believe I'm making sure I stay within the time frame for PayPal because they getting ridiculous. Everybody have an excuse, I can't. QB is having some sort of medical emergency and some folks ordered just before she went into hospital. Although they have no clue when they will receive their orders the difference with QB is that funds don't leave your account until your order ships if they used a CC so they're not out of money. This is why QB will always get my $. That's not the case with these vendors. They're trying to make 3-6 weeks the norm for waiting on products and I ain't having it


----------



## Babygrowth

Really Ynobe?  What type of fraggleknacklebull shenanigans? I hope I don't regret ordering.


----------



## Golden75

I think its the have a sale, then order supplies, and have customers wait.  This is really getting out of hand now.


----------



## Babygrowth

Sorry my son tried to join the conversation....


----------



## Golden75

Babygrowth said:


> Xxx fe were e



 Babygrowth - You ok?  Or you cussing out vendors?


----------



## Golden75

Babygrowth said:


> Sorry my son tried to join the conversation....



  how cute!  Babygrowth


----------



## Babygrowth

Golden75 said:


> how cute!  Babygrowth



Lol. He's a mess. But in my mind I was fussing at myself for buying ynobe when I had took them off my list!


----------



## Golden75

I guess all these vendor issues means it's time to sit all the way back, and stay deep in my stash.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> Here!


IDareT'sHair

Yep!!  The Whipped Vanilla Butter and the Lemon Honey healthy hair butter. I love the Vanilla.  When I first ordered, the description said something about using it as a prepoo, I think, so thats what I started out doing. Now I use it for any and every. Its similar to Shi Naturals PrePoo Buttercreme.


----------



## Babygrowth

Golden75 said:


> I guess all these vendor issues means it's time to sit all the way back, and stay deep in my stash.



Or shop locally tried and true for products. At least thats where I'm at right now. Going to have to suck it up and travel to Trader Joe's and whole foods, stalk multiple Target's, Walgreens, and CVS's, shop the exchange forum.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Golden75 said:


> I think its the have a sale, then order supplies, and have customers wait.  This is really getting out of hand now.



Golden75 Apparently that's the game but I'm not playing. As I stated before I'm a reasonable person, shoot me an email exlaining what's going on and resolve the issue in a timely manner. Don't flood my inbox with numerous excuses or wait for _me_ to contact you then to offer an explanation. These folks need a business class.


----------



## Golden75

I need to start reading these T&C these vendors post.  TMN ain't gon' do squat if your package gets damaged, lost, etc.  Talking about buy insurance.  USPS covers up to $50 free. Her last FB entry was 12/28, then the issues email.  I hope we don't have no additional mess.


----------



## Golden75

LACE has moved!  Wednesday is gonna be a good package day


----------



## Brownie518

My Naturelle Grow and KeraVada came. Now I'm waiting on my CD (due Tuesday) and Happy Nappy.


----------



## EnExitStageLeft

...Ynobe is working everyone's nerves I see. If I don't receive a notice by Friday. I'm filing a claim.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby @curlyhersheygirl
> 
> Hey Ladies!
> 
> Lawd che.....that stuff cost monneee.....


 girl you know im heart broken lol. that stuff was bomb. plus i really liked the smell. if i ever order from her ill probably get the liter. but i gotta stalk the threads and see how her shipping goes.


----------



## chebaby

had a bottle of water in my car and its half frozen. i hate cold water. now i gotta wait for it to thaw.


----------



## 13StepsAhead

Good Morning Divas!!! It's COOOOOOOLD here currently 5 with a high of 10


----------



## SimJam

Golden75 said:


> I guess all these vendor issues means it's time to sit all the way back, and stay deep in my stash.


 
yep thats what I did last year .... and you know what i realized ? 
My hair LOVES HQS 5 day moisture (the scented shea butter) ... and I had vowed never to buy from them again after my fiasco with them

I swear Ive tried all different sorts of shea honey aloe mixes and aint nothing like that darn HQS 5 day... now im down to my last 2 jars 

Im real salty 'bout dat 

HV almond glaze is a pretty good sub though


----------



## divachyk

It's cold here (for us), it is 20. Was in the teens last night. My bones have been cold for 2 solid days.  I'm not really sure I like My Honey Child Organic Hair moisturizer. Think it makes my hair feel kinda coated. Jury still out.  

ETA: corrected the above sentence because this dern iPad jacked up my post. Ooops


----------



## Golden75

divachyk said:


> It's cold here (for us), it is 20. Was in the teens last night. My bones have been cold for 2 solid days.  I'm not really sure I like my Honey a hold Organic Hair moisturizer. Think it makes my hair feel kinda coated. Jury still out.



divachyk -  Honey a hold?  What's that?  Who dat?  Lemme google.


----------



## divachyk

Golden75 said:


> divachyk -  Honey a hold?  What's that?  Who dat?  Lemme google.


iPad typo oops My Honey Child


----------



## Golden75

divachyk said:


> iPad typo oops My Honey Child



divachyk -   Ok. The reviews were mixed in that one. But i thought it was more of a styling product, provide light hold vs all over moisturizer.


----------



## Beamodel

Received my shipping notice from Annabelle's. Last package I'm waiting on. This no buy will be easy peasy lol.


----------



## Golden75

Hope to get my Annabelle track info soon.  Looks like LACE will be here Thursday, bonnet tomorrow.


----------



## Golden75

TMN update, I guess


----------



## BranwenRosewood

I got a shipping notice from Ynobe today.

Before TMN sent out that email about the issue they're having I emailed them with a request to cancel my order. I still haven't heard back from them about that.


----------



## Golden75

BranwenRosewood said:


> I got a shipping notice from Ynobe today.  Before TMN sent out that email about the issue they're having I emailed them with a request to cancel my order. I still haven't heard back from them about that.



Hmmm I was reading their T&C and it says no cancellations once orders are processed and beyond.  I wonder if this is a good window to try to cancel, cause according to that post, orders some orders were not.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

BranwenRosewood said:


> I got a shipping notice from Ynobe today.
> 
> *Before TMN sent out that email about the issue they're having I emailed them with a request to cancel my order. I still haven't heard back from them about that.*




BranwenRosewood

 Please keep me posted on this.  I may do this as well.

 I'm not tied to this order/vendor at all.erplexed


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75 said:


> *Hmmm I was reading their T&C and it says no cancellations once orders are processed and beyond. I wonder if this is a good window to try to cancel, cause according to that post, orders some orders were not.*


 
Golden75

 Say what Nah?

 Lemme go ask for a Cancellation right quick.


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair said:


> Golden75
> 
> Say what Nah?
> 
> Lemme go ask for a Cancellation right quick.



IDareT'sHair - Right cause the email the sent they are only processing orders from 12/17.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Golden75 @BranwenRosewood

I sent them a Cancellation Request. Probably won't get it, but I'm putting them on Notice.

No disrespect to Momma, but Momma need to be overseeing packing up them orders for Babygirl. erplexed

 (And I truly mean no disrespect).


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair said:


> Golden75 BranwenRosewood  I sent them a Cancellation Request.  Probably won't get it, but I'm putting them on Notice.  No disrespect to Momma, but Momma need to be overseeing packing up them orders for Babygirl.  (And I truly mean no disrespect).



IDareT'sHair - yea she saying processing.  I ordered on 12/23 so its possible they'll say its processed.  Did you request thru TMN site or did you send an email directly?

ETA: I sent the email. So let's see how this goes


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75

I sent it via email on the email she sent saying orders will be delayed.

Stating: I placed an order on the 22nd & 23rd and am requesting a Cancellation for both.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75

Um Yeah....and I will be filing a PayPal Dispute before the 30 days are up.

I just can't.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Finished up: 

Shea Moisture's Anti Breakage Hair Mask (hated the way it smelled) used its a Cowash - Glad it's finished NO BACK UPs

Also Finished up: CJ Daily Fix (x1 back up) and the remainder of HV's ACV Rinse (x6-7 back ups). burdock Root Tea Bags (x2 back ups).


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair said:


> Golden75  I sent it via email on the email she sent saying orders will be delayed.  Stating: I placed an order on the 22nd & 23rd and am requesting a Cancellation for both.



IDareT'sHair -  Ok, thats what I did.  I'm sure no orders are going out anytime soon. 

Vendors need to stop the its made fresh to order. No stir ish up and stock before sale and send when you snatch my money.  I guess I'm all out of sympathy.  It's just too many with these excuses.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75 said:


> - Ok, thats what I did. I'm sure no orders are going out anytime soon.
> 
> Vendors need to stop the its made fresh to order. No stir ish up and stock before sale and send when you snatch my money. *I guess I'm all out of sympathy. It's just too many with these excuses.*



@Golden75

I sent Ynobe another email. (For what it's worth)


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair - Good.  Let me see what her FB said, I may have done a screen shot.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75

She responded......and said it shippederplexed


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair said:


> Golden75  She responded......and said it shippederplexed



IDareT'sHair -  I was gonna say she prob gonna say it shipped.  Wow, and she did


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75

Um...Yeah


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Ugh I can't. If my TMN order isn't here within 30 days from my order date I'm filing a dispute.

Why don't they allow folks to cancel their order if they don't want to wait since they are dealing with an unforeseen situation.


----------



## 13StepsAhead

I was just coming in to see if anyone heard any updates from TMN and I'm glad I came in.... 

I sent her an email yesterday to see when she expect to ship out orders and nothing yet.. We shall see.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## IDareT'sHair

13StepsAhead Golden75 BranwenRosewood

I will let you all know how the Cancellation Request goes.......


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair said:


> 13StepsAhead Golden75 BranwenRosewood  I will let you all know how the Cancellation Request goes.......



IDareT'sHair - Same here


----------



## Froreal3

TMN playin games huh?


----------



## Brownie518

I came in all late and missed ya'll and i've been killin myself tryin to figure out TMN, lol. Got it...

I got both my CD orders, from HSN and CD, today. So I'm not waiting on anything else right now, except Happy Nappy.


----------



## Froreal3

Good morning ladies.

If TMN doesn't ship by next Friday the 17th, I'm gonna cancel it as well.


----------



## Golden75

My mind is still on vacation mode


----------



## Beamodel

Golden75 said:


> My mind is still on vacation mode



Golden75

My body is too lol. I'm at wrk but I'm not working


----------



## Froreal3

Ordered two bottles of NJoy oil. Yeah this purchase was in 2014, but I had planned to get it in 2013, but 1. I didn't get my money then and 2. She wasn't having a sale. 

I'll be good the rest of the month. I'm not really excited about any particular products, so I don't forsee myself wanting to get anything til my b-day in March. But I felt the oil was a necessity for my _Go Haird or Go Home_ growth experiment.


----------



## BranwenRosewood

If this Ynobe doesn't move by tomorrow, I'm filing a dispute with paypal. I got the shipping notice at 8:45 yesterday morning so it should have moved by now. 

I'm going to email TMN again. The first time I did it through the contact link on the website but I'm going to try to find their email address.


----------



## Golden75

I didn't realize I ordered Ynobe so long ago  Let me send an email, only for her to say it will ship tomorrow 

Still no response from TMN email


----------



## Babygrowth

Saturday will be 3 wks since I ordered Ynobe... I should've just saved it for Silk Dreams. .. oh well if I don't get notice by then I would open my first dispute.


----------



## divachyk

Just saying hello! I have a giveaway package coming from the dontspeaksdefeat giveaway but that's about it. No other purchases (yet) Boo! 

HOWEVER! It's BDay month and I will be treating self to something. Not sure what just yet.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Golden75

Thank you Lady G for my Swap. It came today. 

I'm ticked because I mailed yours (before you did) and mine is still out there floating around in USPS Space.erplexed

I'm starting to feel some kind of way about USPS.

@Froreal3 @Babygrowth @BranwenRosewood

I'm am really 'salty' about Ynobe and TMN. (No response from TMN) and Ynobe told me yesterday that it shipped. 

*whatever man*


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Golden75
> 
> Thank you Lady G for my Swap. It came today.
> 
> I'm ticked because I mailed yours (before you did) and mine is still out there floating around in USPS Space.erplexed
> 
> I'm starting to feel some kind of way about USPS.
> 
> @Froreal3 @Babygrowth @BranwenRosewood
> 
> I'm am really 'salty' about Ynobe and TMN. (No response from TMN) and Ynobe told me yesterday that it shipped.
> 
> *whatever man*


 
IDareT'sHair - You're welcome!  I didn't  even email Ynobe.  I don't feel like getting false info.  TMN, I'm thinking they gonna pump out shipping labels or say too late to cancel since processed.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Golden75

Thanks for the little 'surprise' I put a little 'surprise' in yours too. 

 *whenever it gets there*erplexed

Between USPS and these crazy vendors....my nerves are Shot!


----------



## BranwenRosewood

IDareT'sHair Golden75

TMN closed their Facebook page and I'm not happy about that. It's making me feel suspicious about them and I almost filed a paypal dispute the moment I found out. There's to much craziness going on with all these vendors lately.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75

Hmpf. 

"Momma" didn't answer them cancellation requests did she????


----------



## IDareT'sHair

BranwenRosewood said:


> T*MN closed their Facebook page and I'm not happy about that. It's making me feel suspicious about them and I almost filed a paypal dispute the moment I found out. There's to much craziness going on with all these vendors lately.*



BranwenRosewood Golden75

 Um...I don't know what to make of this?  What do you think?

 I'm not a FB Person.


----------



## Golden75

BranwenRosewood said:


> @IDareT'sHair @Golden75
> 
> *TMN closed their Facebook page and I'm not happy about that*. It's making me feel suspicious about them and I almost filed a paypal dispute the moment I found out. There's to much craziness going on with all these vendors lately.


 


IDareT'sHair said:


> @Golden75
> 
> Hmpf.
> 
> "Momma" didn't answer them cancellation requests did she????


 
@BranwenRosewood - Uh yea, that's not good. At all! I may just go on and dispute, and escalate, since that still gives them like 10 days after escalate to respond. How do you close the FB page? And an no response on the email? Lawd I hope they ain't taking the money and running???

@IDareT'sHair - That's what Momma should've said, that we will be issuing refunds.


----------



## BranwenRosewood

@IDareT'sHair Golden75

As soon as I saw the FB page closed I checked the website to make sure it was still there. Who closes down the only means of communication a customer has with you since you're not answering emails?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@BranwenRosewood @Golden75

I went ahead and Filed a Dispute on both orders. (As a precaution). 

 I usually wouldn't "jump the gun" but I've never dealt with this business before.


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair said:


> @BranwenRosewood @Golden75
> 
> I went ahead and Filed a Dispute on both orders. (As a precaution).
> 
> I usually wouldn't "jump the gun" but I've never dealt with this business before.


 
@IDareT'sHair - I don't even think this is gun jumping . All the signs we've been given point to, this won't end well


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75 said:


> - T*hat's what Momma should've said, that we will be issuing refunds.*



@Golden75

I ain't even hearin' all that other stuff Momma was Talmbout

I should escalate too (before they leave town)


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75

*Silly Me* 

Last year I put up with all kinds of mess: I ran out of supplies, my car broke down, the dog ate my conditioner.....and I waited.

This year I am not so forgiving.  I could have bought more CCs Naturals, LACE, or something else with that money.

And I don't know these folks from JACK.  I should file on Ynobe.

Lemme go see if that package moved.  If it hasn't....it's on.


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Golden75
> 
> I ain't even hearin' all that other stuff Momma was Talmbout
> 
> *I should escalate too (before they leave town)*


 
@IDareT'sHair - I'm wondering too. I just opened initial dispute. Heck I put: ya'll closed off the only means of communication!

 Oh hayll nah! That is shady!! Yea, I'm gonna escalate.

ETA - Escalated. Not playing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75

I filed with Ynobe.  It still says "Electronic Shipping" no movement whatsoever.


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Golden75
> 
> *Silly Me*
> 
> Last year I put up with all kinds of mess: I ran out of supplies, my car broke down, the dog ate my conditioner.....and I waited.
> 
> This year I am not so forgiving. I could have bought more CCs Naturals, LACE, or something else with that money.
> 
> And I don't know these folks from JACK. I should file on Ynobe.
> 
> Lemme go see if that package moved. If it hasn't....it's on.


 
IDareT'sHair - I hear ya!  I came back to enjoy my hauls and folks is just making me regret it.  I guess I better contact Ynobe, so I can file if need be.


----------



## BranwenRosewood

IDareT'sHair Golden75

I opened a dispute for TMN and Ynobe will get one too if that package doesn't move by tomorrow.


----------



## Golden75

@IDareT'sHair & BranwenRosewood - Ynobe posted on FB they made another trip to post office today. May be it will move tonight


----------



## Golden75

Ynobe said my order will ship by the end of this week.  Of course I got the there was a supply delay


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Golden75 BranwenRosewood

I escalated on Ynobe and TMN.


----------



## Froreal3

BranwenRosewood said:


> IDareT'sHair Golden75
> 
> TMN closed their Facebook page and I'm not happy about that. It's making me feel suspicious about them and I almost filed a paypal dispute the moment I found out. There's to much craziness going on with all these vendors lately.



Say what? *side eye*


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Froreal3 @BranwenRosewood @Golden75

Hmpf. Pffft. 

And I just had the nerve to read (in another thread) 

 that Ynobe is having a Anniversary Sale in the next 2 days.

I am too through.

I placed that order 12/21.erplexed


----------



## Froreal3

Not feeling this TMN mess...I don't want her to pull that whole print out shipping label right quick but don't ship mess.


----------



## Beamodel

I'm really sorry you guys are dealing with so many disputes from these vendors.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Beamodel

Me Too Girl!  

I coulda' bought more Annabelle or CCs Naturals or something......


----------



## Golden75

Got my bonnet today, she roomy , but very pretty.

Got my body & face stuff from Lush  and exercise dvd's - not expected until tomorrow.

IDareT'sHair - I thought the swap would just be here but .  I tracked but it ain't even in NY   may be tomorrow


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Golden75

I just looked at Pic of You in Your Bonnet.  

Very nice. I hope it lasts, especially since it is so loose.

Um Yeah...that's disappointing. Especially since I shipped that Puppy Priority. 

 It should have arrived today.erplexed

I got an Automatic Update on that package, so I can keep up with it. I ain't trustin' USPS.

I did a little Sale and mailed that Monday (which should have also gotten there today) and it hasn't moved either. *2 Different P.O.'s...

ETA: Ynobe said they would issue me a refund, but want me to send the package back/Refuse Acceptance.......SMHerplexed

I guess the days of: sorry for the inconvenience, please accept with my apology are over.


----------



## Beamodel

Used up HH Pink Grapefruit. I have back ups, will repurchase if she still around then. 

I used my fenugreek mask and my hair came out nice n soft. No shed hairs either  but I think I like the tea better. Powder particles ain't fun trying to remove. 

I pulled out something I haven't seen or used in forever: Natures Ego Coconut Hibiscus Cream. It's not really a cream though. More of a butter if you ask me. But anyways, my ends are really soft.


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair - I hope it last too.  The looseness doess worry me a bit, so we'll see.  Worse case scenario i can wear it under my other bonnets.  

Dayum Ynobe!  I'm surprised at that response also.  Well these vendors make it easy not to patronize again


----------



## Beamodel

Golden75

That bonnet is pretty


----------



## Golden75

Beamodel said:


> Golden75  That bonnet is pretty



Beamodel - Thank you!  Can't wait till my hair utilizes all its space!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Golden75 Beamodel

There was a day when they said: Keep it, Refund you and give you a discount on your next Purchase.

Well Lawd...not anymore

These up & come-ers need some CS Lessons. 

I will Refuse that mess with the quickness.

So far, the Escalation is still showing under review by PayPal. So the Refund hasn't been granted.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

WOW they closed their page. I am going to file a dispute that makes me nervous.


----------



## Golden75

Got track info for Annabelle!  Super happy!  I have to use a bobby pin to keep the bonnet on . Its big, but i have a small head. Even head bands with elastic don't stay on.  So no biggie, better bigger than smaller.  So its perfect w/ bobby pin.  

It sucks that we will prob have to wait out the whole process with Paypal for TMN.  That FB shut down, is very scary!  I may call pp tomorrow.


----------



## Froreal3

So is TMN gonna give us our stuff or our money back? Which one? I need to know.


----------



## Golden75

Froreal3 said:


> So is TMN gonna give us our stuff or our money back? Which one? I need to know.


 
Froreal3 - It's possible neither  The FB page shut down is very strange especially when "momma" was talking about processing orders.  The site was still up yesterday talking about 14% off and there were only 3 products listed erplexed


----------



## Froreal3

^^I'm very leery of this situation right about now. erplexed


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75 curlyhersheygirl BranwenRosewood Babygrowth 

Since you all purchased Ynobe - I dropped my Escalation Claim against them, because the Package now reads: "Out For Delivery"

I have not heard anything back from Texture Me Natural.  The "Escalation" says: Still waiting on Response from Seller" or something like that.

We'll See.


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair - After escalation seller has I think 10 or 15 days to respond/refund.  If they don't, I think that may be when pp just issues refund, then goes after seller. 

I will be surprised if TMN responds.


----------



## Beamodel

Good morning my beautiful sisters. Hope you all get your money back or your products from TMN :-(


----------



## BranwenRosewood

Still no movement on Ynobe. My patience is wearing thin.


----------



## Golden75

BranwenRosewood said:


> Still no movement on Ynobe. My patience is wearing thin.


 
It seems the only way to get your things moving is too file a dispute


----------



## Golden75

Ummm on CN forum somone posted TMN refunded on 1/7 and noted order on us. If interested thread is under sales/coupon sticky, of course titled TMN, start pg 12ish


----------



## BranwenRosewood

TMN finally responded to my previous email with "Your refund has been issued". I checked the paypal case and they left a message saying:

PayPal can issue a refund. Customer agreed to Terms & Conditions  before placing order that processing time takes 7 to 28 business days.  Just issue a refund. Thanks Paypal.

I'm not closing the case until I see the money in my account.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

BranwenRosewood said:


> TMN finally responded to my previous email with "Your refund has been issued". I checked the paypal case and they left a message saying:
> 
> PayPal can issue a refund. Customer agreed to Terms & Conditions  before placing order that processing time takes 7 to 28 business days.  Just issue a refund. Thanks Paypal.
> 
> I'm not closing the case until I see the money in my account.



BranwenRosewood I received the same message. Like you I'm not closing the dispute until I receive my money.


----------



## BranwenRosewood

I just opened a dispute on Ynobe since it hasn't moved.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

I just checked paypal and this is the message she left:

 Paypal you can issue a refund to this customer. Thank you


----------



## Golden75

Is that how it works?  I thought the seller had to issue the refund and paypal steps in if seller/buyer can't come to an agreement.  May be my thoughts are wrong on this.

She also sent me email saying refund has been issued.


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair - package came & LACE.


----------



## BranwenRosewood

From Ynobe:

Hello,

Our terms and conditions state that shipping labels are sometimes created in advance. You have made no attempt to contact me in order to resolve this issue. You have also agreed to the terms and conditions before placing your order. Your package has been sent to the post office and it appears that they have not updated their system. If you would like a refund that is fine, but I will need to have this package shipped back to us or simply returned to sender. I will not refund any funds until I see that the package is being returned to us.


I think she's lying about the package being at the post office because when you drop off packages with labels already on them they scan it and your tracking info updates with the origin location. I will definitely refuse the package if/when it comes. I'm so done with these vendors!


----------



## Golden75

BranwenRosewood said:


> From Ynobe:
> 
> Hello,
> 
> Our terms and conditions state that shipping labels are sometimes created in advance. You have made no attempt to contact me in order to resolve this issue. You have also agreed to the terms and conditions before placing your order. Your package has been sent to the post office and it appears that they have not updated their system. If you would like a refund that is fine, but I will need to have this package shipped back to us or simply returned to sender. I will not refund any funds until I see that the package is being returned to us.
> 
> 
> I think she's lying about the package being at the post office because when you drop off packages with labels already on them they scan it and your tracking info updates with the origin location. I will definitely refuse the package if/when it comes. I'm so done with these vendors!



BranwenRosewood - And got the nerve to type like she has an attitude! Ok this seals the deal.  I AM DONE WITH NEWBIE VENDORS for a very long time.  

TMN issued my refund.


----------



## 4mia

I sold a turbo fire set that apparently was not legit.  (fooled me) the buyer sent it back and asked for a refund.  All I had to do was hit the refund button.  It gave me the option to refund a partial or whole amount.  That was it. 

However,  if it's a PayPal dispute then it's a process.  But you can agree to go ahead and refund


----------



## 4mia

BranwenRosewood said:


> From Ynobe:
> 
> Hello,
> 
> Our terms and conditions state that shipping labels are sometimes created in advance. You have made no attempt to contact me in order to resolve this issue. You have also agreed to the terms and conditions before placing your order. Your package has been sent to the post office and it appears that they have not updated their system. If you would like a refund that is fine, but I will need to have this package shipped back to us or simply returned to sender. I will not refund any funds until I see that the package is being returned to us.
> 
> I think she's lying about the package being at the post office because when you drop off packages with labels already on them they scan it and your tracking info updates with the origin location. I will definitely refuse the package if/when it comes. I'm so done with these vendors!



Exactly.  I ship from home and hubby is a mail man. When you print a label,  it's says electronic Information received.  When it's scanned by post office,  it will say accepted and it will sat what post office it was accepted at.


----------



## Golden75

Welp got the Ynobe sales email   but I still don't have track info.

LACE - my pumpkin just smells like spices   black raspberry vanilla just smells fruity.  Both butters look the same, like tricked out shea.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@BranwenRosewood @Golden75

Branwen: She told me all that same Mumbo-Jumbo too erplexed

 And then to put Icing on the Cake, she told me she has never had a PayPal Dispute and she can't believe I did that, and that I needed to read the T&C's *t - takes off earrangs*

Well...Ya Got one now & it's a 1st time for err thang.

blah, blah, blah........she never intentionally set out to deceive her customers by printing a label blah..blah..blah...

Man...Whatever....ANGTFD

btw: I got a Full Refund from TMN.


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair -  Glad we getting our $$$ back.  I will try not to use this as license to buy something .


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75

Glad my Swap finally arrived. 

What butters did you get from LACE?  Amazon or Supreme?

My LACE has not arrived.  But Ynobe was here.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75 said:


> - Glad we getting our $$$ back. *I will try not to use this as license to buy something* .


 
Golden75

 Oh really....*cough* I was......

 Well actually, PayPal said it could take up to 7 days before it can appear in my Account.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl

Who said this Ms. Curly!.....


----------



## denise44

IDareT'sHair said:


> @BranwenRosewood @Golden75
> 
> Branwen: She told me all that same Mumbo-Jumbo too erplexed
> 
> And then to put Icing on the Cake, she told me she has never had a PayPal Dispute and she can't believe I did that, and that I needed to read the T&C's *t - takes off earrangs*
> 
> Well...Ya Got one now & it's a 1st time for err thang.
> 
> blah, blah, blah........she never intentionally set out to deceive her customers by printing a label blah..blah..blah...
> 
> Man...Whatever....ANGTFD
> 
> *btw: I got a Full Refund from TMN.*




So IDareT'sHair, all I have to do is file a dispute through Paypal?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

denise44

File it and Escalate it.


----------



## BranwenRosewood

4mia

They must not realize that we are not stupid when it comes to how things work with usps and paypal. I've been on eBay since 2010 so she's really trying to fool the wrong person.

IDareT'sHair

I woulda had some _strong_ words for her. I haven't responded to her message yet because I'm trying to figure out how to be polite while saying "You must think I'm stupid".


----------



## BranwenRosewood

Golden75

She shole did have an attitude! These vendors


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair said:


> Golden75  Glad my Swap finally arrived.  What butters did you get from LACE?  Amazon or Supreme?  My LACE has not arrived.  But Ynobe was here.



IDareT'sHair - Both butters .


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75

I love Supreme.  Haven't tried Amazon.  

Have you looked at or smelled the More Moisture yet?


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair said:


> Golden75  I love Supreme.  Haven't tried Amazon.  Have you looked at or smelled the More Moisture yet?



IDareT'sHair -  I peeked but didn't want to open it all the way!  How do you use Supreme?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75

As a butter/moisturizer.  Mine was very Whippy - Is yours?  

I have another Jar coming.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> curlyhersheygirl
> 
> Who said this Ms. Curly!.....



IDareT'sHair What are you referring to?


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair said:


> Golden75  As a butter/moisturizer.  Mine was very Whippy - Is yours?  I have another Jar coming.



IDareT'sHair -  I think so.  It's soft, looks whippy. But firm.  Prob from being in the cold.  I'm sure I'll like it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *I just checked paypal and this is the message she left:
> 
> Paypal you can issue a refund to this customer. Thank you*


 
curlyhersheygirl

 This


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair said:


> Golden75  Oh really....*cough* I was......  Well actually, PayPal said it could take up to 7 days before it can appear in my Account.



IDareT'sHair -  My cc is issued by pp .  Thats prob why mine is already refunded.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My Ynobe is here & I haven't even opened it.erplexed

The excitement is gone.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> curlyhersheygirl
> 
> This



IDareT'sHair It was TMN's owner. That was her response to my message in the dispute.

I didn't get a message from PayPal saying that a refund was issued so I'm waiting to see.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl

I did (from PayPal) saying they closed my Case.

 So where is your Ynobe  in this "Horrible" Process (Status)


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair My case is still open. I didn't escalate it would that make a difference?

My Ynobe is in Columbus OH


----------



## Brownie518

Hey! What's goin on? Still having CS issues?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl

Yeah Ms. C - You need to Escalate it.

Brownie518

Yep.  Still having CS issues.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

curlyhersheygirl said:


> IDareT'sHair My case is still open. I didn't escalate it would that make a difference?
> 
> *My Ynobe is in Columbus OH*/QUOTE]
> 
> IDareT'sHair FYI


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> curlyhersheygirl
> 
> Yeah Ms. C - You need to Escalate it.
> 
> Brownie518
> 
> Yep.  Still having CS issues.



IDareT'sHair Ok I'll do that now


----------



## Beamodel

My Annabelle's just arrived at my house. Everything smells lovely. The entire package smelled like blueberries yummmm


----------



## BranwenRosewood

I just replyed to Ynobe in paypal:

As someone who frequently drops off packages to USPS with labels already printed, I know how it works. If they actually had my package my tracking info would have updated to say Acceptance and include the time, date and location right after they scanned it. Since you feel the need to lie to me, I will be escalating this to a claim and I will DEFINITELY refuse the package. Printing shipping notices days in advance is a bad idea and one you should reconsider. If I hadn't gotten a shipping notice with no movement for 2 days I wouldn't have opened the dispute.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

BranwenRosewood

Very nicely put. 

My durn label was created on 12/29 and just moved after I requested a Refund & PayPal was notified.

Even after I contacted her....she kept giving me different days  that it had been taken to the P.O.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

Using Mr. Bel Nouvo's Peach Pomade to Seal my Ends


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel

At least 'Someone' is having Nice Product Deliveries!

The rest of us givin' the Mad Stank Eye

Sittin' up in here Hotter than Fish Grease.


----------



## BranwenRosewood

IDareT'sHair

I escalated the dispute to a claim. How does she want me to send back a package she never shipped? That's what I told paypal. She gone give me my refund. I have other things I could be spending that money on.


----------



## Brownie518

That mess is crazy..


----------



## IDareT'sHair

BranwenRosewood

I think it's terrible she is asking Folks to Return/Refuse the Package.erplexed  

Most of the time, I'm not even home when the Mail person comes.  

So, that means, I'd have to take it to the P.O.

I'd be afraid to Write "Refused" on it, because then she could say she never got it...so she's not issuing a Refund.

Too much can happen doing that.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *That mess is crazy.*.



Brownie518

 I wasn't even aware that I had spend $65 & some change with TMN until I saw the Refund.  SMH


----------



## BranwenRosewood

@IDareT'sHair

She is wrong for that. My mailman doesn't pass until after 6pm so I would have to go to the post office the next day. I don't know if they charge if you want them to return it to the sender but if they do I know I'm not paying for it. I only ordered 2 things anyway so I don't know why she acting like she can't refund me.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

I can't believe Ynobe is having a sale.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

BranwenRosewood

I know.  It's going to be an inconvenience. 

Even if you wrote "REFUSED RETURN TO SENDER" you would want to Track It to make sure she got it & pay for Signature etc....erplexed

That's one reason why I said I would keep it and cancel the claim (when I saw that it was out for delivery).  

She knows what a huge inconvenience that would be.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *I can't believe Ynobe is having a sale*.


 
curlyhersheygirl

 Me Either Mrs. C.

 Gurl...What's wrong with 'em? 

 And it's always the 'newer' shops that are having issues that always do this kind of .


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

This is why I am always leery of purchasing from newbies. Their focus is always on the money and not on establishing a strong customer base.


----------



## denise44

Thanks @ IDareT'sHair for the info. Here is her reply, I sent the email at 5:15 and she responded at 5:22


Hello. I want to make sure I am clear on your request. After reading the Terms & Conditions before placing your order as it states throughout the website, you placed your order in agreement to 7 to 28 business day processing time. However, today on Jan. 9th (14 business days) into your order, you would like a refund -which we do not issue- but we will because that's best. 

Please confirm this and your refund will be on it's way. 

Thanks

Now I wonder how long it's gonna take her to issue my refunderplexed


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@denise44

Was this for Ynobe or Texture Me Naturals?

Glad you will get your Money back. Let us know when you get it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@denise44

Don't close anything with PayPal until you see the money .

Or until PayPal Confirms that you will be issued a Refund.


----------



## Froreal3

Re: TMN. I really don't get why it should take up to 28 business days anyway. That is super duper long, and the longest I've ever seen w/a company. I will wait till the days are up to see if she starts shipping.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

denise44 I'm glad you'll be getting a refund.

What is aggravating about this TMN situation is that all of this could have been avoided had she issued a proper email updating her customers. I can't understand how some vendors think it's OK to take folks money and not be accountable to them.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *This is why I am always leery of purchasing from newbies. Their focus is always on the money and not on establishing a strong customer base.*



@curlyhersheygirl

Sad.

I keep thinking about how after Repetitive Issues with Shipping & Customer Service Failures

 Soultanicals kept whipping out Fan Friday Sales (and others) week after week after week.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Froreal3 said:


> Re: TMN. I really don't get why it should take up to 28 business days anyway. That is super duper long, and the longest I've ever seen w/a company. I will wait till the days are up to see if she starts shipping.



Froreal3 I was willing to wait until the FB page was closed or whatever. I am not comfortable with that type of situation especially with a vendor I had no prior dealings with.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Froreal3 @curlyhersheygirl

What was alarming to me: is Momma posting about something...(can't even tell you what she said) *no disrespect to momma*

What did she say again?

And then the FB Page Closed. Something more is up than what we know.


----------



## Froreal3

curlyhersheygirl Yeah I know. I was side-eyeing that as well. When I saw that the FB was up again, I felt a little better. I'm still leery, but I will wait it out...kind of forget about it until the first week of Feb (still way too long imo).


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Froreal3 @curlyhersheygirl
> 
> What was alarming to me: is Momma posting about something...(can't even tell you what she said) *no disrespect to momma*
> 
> What did she say again?
> 
> And then the FB Page Closed. Something more is up that what we know.



IDareT'sHair To be totally honest I was giving the side eye when I got the email on 1/2. My initial thought was that was very convenient but she seemed like she was still going to fulfill orders. Then I went to the website to see if the store was closed and realized that there was a sale _still _going on. The last straw for me was the deactivation of the FB page. It was just too many things happening.


----------



## denise44

IDareT'sHair said:


> @denise44
> 
> Was this for Ynobe or Texture Me Naturals?
> 
> Glad you will get your Money back. Let us know when you get it.



It was from texture me natural, she said it should be there by the end of today.

Yeah right, we will see.


----------



## denise44

IDareT'sHair said:


> @denise44
> 
> Don't close anything with PayPal until you see the money .
> 
> Or until PayPal Confirms that you will be issued a Refund.[/Q
> 
> 
> 
> Don't worry girl.
> 
> It better be there, checking paypal now. She done messed up now.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *To be totally honest I was giving the side eye when I got the email on 1/2. My initial thought was that was very convenient but she seemed like she was still going to fulfill orders. Then I went to the website to see if the store was closed and realized that there was a sale still going on. The last straw for me was the deactivation of the FB page. It was just too many things happening.*





denise44 said:


> It was from texture me natural, *she said it should be there by the end of today.
> 
> Yeah right, we will see*.


 
curlyhersheygirl

 Yeah.  All of the above.  #messy

denise44

 PayPal Responded directly to me and told me I would receive a Refund from 'said' vendor and that they had closed the Dispute.

 Nothing directly from her.  All mine was via PayPal.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Paypal just closed my case and issued the refund.


----------



## BranwenRosewood

TMN posted this on FB:

Hey family. I want to thank Diane for letting me know something was wrong with my page. I apologize for being away for so long but it's been a little hard on my end. Being in and out of the hospital since Dec. 27th has been a bit rough for me.

Orders are being processed and shipped thanks to my family. For everyone who has filed a claimed with PayPal even though your order is still within the processing time of the Terms & Conditions that you read before purchasing your order has been refunded. I don't even have the energy dispute it. It hurts that people would think you would steal from them or tell you that they don't care what you're going through they just want their order. That's like a slap in the face but yeah.... Sometimes I feel like this isn't even worth it so I have to make some decisions.

I won't be on much because I have to go to the hospital twice a week for follow-ups so I'm pretty tired. But thank you all for your prayers and well wishes. They outweigh it all. ♥♥♥ TJ

And this:

I have 14 email addresses that are coming back as undeliverable. If your email address is undeliverable, you will not be able to receive any updates on your order which will leave you to believe that there aren't any going out. Before placing an order read the Terms & Conditions. No orders will be processed starting today until you respond to the Terms & Conditions email. If you don't respond within 24hrs. your order will automatically be refunded. Please include two email addresses with your order. Thank You.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *To be totally honest I was giving the side eye when I got the email on 1/2. My initial thought was that was very convenient but she seemed like she was still going to fulfill orders. Then I went to the website to see if the store was closed and realized that there was a sale still going on. The last straw for me was the deactivation of the FB page. It was just too many things happening.*


 
curlyhersheygirl

 Yeah.  All of this #messy



denise44 said:


> *It was from texture me natural, she said it should be there by the end of today.
> *
> *Yeah right, we will see.*


 
denise44

 All my Correspondence came directly from PayPal (nothing from vendor).  PayPal said I would be issued a Refund and that they were closing the dispute.

 So, don't close out anything until you see the money in your Account or receive something from PayPal.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

DELETED POST.........


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

BranwenRosewood I could say quite a few things about those posts but I will keep them to myself. To those who are waiting it out I hope you receive your items.


----------



## denise44

IDareT'sHair said:


> curlyhersheygirl
> 
> Yeah.  All of this #messy
> 
> 
> 
> denise44
> 
> All my Correspondence came directly from PayPal (nothing from vendor).  PayPal said I would be issued a Refund and that they were closing the dispute.
> 
> So, don't close out anything until you see the money in your Account or receive something from PayPal.



 That's what I'm talking bout( watching my paypal acct). Now she says she has some decision to make. I wonder why?


----------



## HanaKuroi

Going to the hospital is different than being admitted to the hospital. IJS.

I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y


----------



## BranwenRosewood

@IDareT'sHair @curlyhersheygirl

I knew there was going to be a wait but I wasn't cancelling my order because of it. I was cancelling because I'm trying to create a new regimen and her products don't fit into it. I filed a dispute because I gave her a week to respond to my email and she didn't. They always try to act like someone is out to get them but it's really not personal.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@BranwenRosewood

I cancelled mine because of all the uncertainty about when things would really ship. 

And the FB page closing.

Just too many things (issues) for me to deal with from a 1st time Vendor.


----------



## Golden75

BranwenRosewood said:


> @IDareT'sHair  She is wrong for that. My mailman doesn't pass until after 6pm so I would have to go to the post office the next day. I don't know if they charge if you want them to return it to the sender but if they do I know I'm not paying for it. I only ordered 2 things anyway so I don't know why she acting like she can't refund me.



And if you just do return to sender, you have no proof that it actually was sent back.


----------



## denise44

BranwenRosewood said:


> IDareT'sHair curlyhersheygirl
> 
> Since her mother said it was a personal loss and she mentioned hospitalization I think she might have had a miscarriage.
> 
> I knew there was going to be a wait but I wasn't cancelling my order because of it. I was cancelling because I'm trying to create a new regimen and her products don't fit into it. I filed a dispute because I gave her a week to respond to my email and she didn't. *They always try to act like someone is out to get them but it's really not personal.*





AMEN!! My sister!!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75 said:


> *And if you just do return to sender, you have no proof that it actually was sent back.*


 
Golden75

 Right.  That's what I said.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

BranwenRosewood I didn't ask for a refund I inquired about delivery time since in her 1/2 email she stated orders from 12/17-12/21 were being processed and I ordered on 12/24. She was the one that decided to just issue a refund and not respond to my question.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *I didn't ask for a refund I inquired about delivery time *
> 
> *Sh**e was the one that decided to just issue a refund and not respond to my question*.


 
curlyhersheygirl

 Well........

 In the long run Mrs. Curly, she probably did you a Favor


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair said:


> Golden75  Right.  That's what I said.


 IDareT'sHair -   After i posted I saw that.  I usually read thru first but the situation had me hot!


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair She sure did. I already have my staples and I was just curious so it's all good.


----------



## Golden75

I just wanted to haul before 2014 .


----------



## MileHighDiva

BranwenRosewood

She wants two email addresses?   Who would submit an order with an invalid email address?  Especially, when their :dollar: is out in the universe!


----------



## BranwenRosewood

@MileHighDiva

I though that was stupid. Some people don't have 2 email address and won't create an extra just to buy from her. Personally, I have 4 (will be 6) but I seriously doubt others create email addresses as often as I do.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Well....

I'm not going to speculate about TMN or any of these other vendors personal/family/health/business issues or problems.

I just hope Folks either get their Money back from PayPal or get their products whatever they want and we can all move on to a Blessed and Prosperous 2014.

Done talking about them.


----------



## BranwenRosewood

I got the Terressentials I bought from the exchange forum on CN.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

BranwenRosewood

Do you know if SSI is having some sort of Sale?  I kept hearing New Years or MLK?

By that time, I should have my Refund so I can splurge on that.  

I did get the Blueberry Cowash on a Swap.  *can't wait to try it*


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair I noticed that the blueberry cowash is now $12. I wish I got more when it debuted at $10:50


----------



## BranwenRosewood

IDareT'sHair

She posted a pic of a new product she's working for Valentine's Day on IG. There has been speculation about a sale over on CN but I don't know anything for sure.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl

If they have a Sale...maybe it could be $10.50 again (or lower).

I want some of the Berry Frosting too.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@BranwenRosewood curlyhersheygirl

Sweet Cashew has been busy. She's launched several new products. 

WOW!

I still need to try the Pumpkin Defrizzer.

I know I want the Berry Frosting and I may pick up 16oz of Riche.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair Really? I need to check that out.

ETA that pumpkin defrizzer is


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *Really? I need to check that out.*




curlyhersheygirl

 Well, I'm saying:

 Riche
 Argan
 Coconut Sorbet
 Berry Frosting
 Blueberry Cowash

 Are all fairly new products in her Line.  

 And now BranwenRosewood said she is working on something new for possibly VD Day.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair I missed that butter cream frosting thing. Was that out on BF?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl

I love Darcy's Pumpkin Elixir. 

I wonder if it's like Darcy's?

I'm getting some next Sale. 

Thanks Ms. C for the Review.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl

Yep, the Juicy Berry Buttercreme Frosting Launched BF with the Blueberry Cowash Conditioner.


----------



## MileHighDiva

IDareT'sHair 

What do the SSI Fortifying Mask and Moisture Riche smell like?


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> 
> I love Darcy's Pumpkin Elixir.
> 
> I wonder if it's like Darcy's?
> 
> I'm getting some next Sale.
> 
> Thanks Ms. C for the Review.



IDareT'sHair I never used DB's elixir but SSI defrizzer is a medium weight oil that leaves your hair very soft and provides nice shine/sheen.


----------



## Golden75

Yea if SSI do something, my refund will go there.  I think I'll get something from SSI every time she has a sale  I passed on quite a few of her sales last year and she don't do that many, ain't gon' let that happen again.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@MileHighDiva

The Fortifying is kinda Orangey-Dreamsicle.

And the Riche is kinda like a Light "Musk" almost like a Perfume or Body Oil that has a light 'musk' overtone. 

It's smells familiar though. A light Musk smell.

But neither scent is overpowering at all.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75

I will too G (use my Refund there).  

Especially if none of my "Regulars" have a Sale.  

Even though I'm pretty  well stocked on SSI. *cough*

What I use of the Line I have duplicates.  

Although I could also use another jar or 2 of the Amazon Pomade (I'm out).

Still haven't used/tried my Tahitian Mist L-I or my Coco Crème L-I


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *I never used DB's elixir but SSI defrizzer is a medium weight oil that leaves your hair very soft and provides nice shine/sheen.*



@curlyhersheygirl

This sounds identical to DB's Pumpkin Seed Elixir. 

The only place I've ever found it has been via SageN. (It has a Pump)

I've never purchased it via DB's Site. I think I have x1 bottle left in my Stash. 

 And have NEVER seen it at Curlmart, ETSY or AveYou.

I better use it before it no longer smells like Pumpkin.


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair - I got a nice amount of SSI too, but I want more   I def need to try her pomades and creams.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Golden75 @curlyhersheygirl

If I just had to do an impromptu SSI List: (Ya'll know...like IF Somebody made me)
x1 Pumpkin Defrizz
x1 16 oz Riche
x2 Berry Buttercreme Frostings
x1 Blueberry Cowash
x2 Amazon Pomades


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Golden75 @curlyhersheygirl

I've tried:
Amazon Exotic Pomade
Marula & Hemp
Marshmallow

I got Lush Butter on a Swap *which is definitely a Crème*. 

Which is the one that everybody says reminds them of PBN Capucua? 

 Is that the Seyani? (Haven't tried it)


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Golden75 @curlyhersheygirl
> 
> If I just had to do an impromptu SSI List: (Ya'll know...like IF Somebody made me)
> x1 Pumpkin Defrizz
> x1 16 oz Riche
> x2 Berry Buttercreme Frostings
> x1 Blueberry Cowash
> x2 Amazon Pomades



IDareT'sHair -   I started to list in my last post.
I'd get everything you got, except 1 pomade, marshmallow cream (name escaped me), fortifying, coconut sorbet, may be another Okra Winfrey.


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair - I forgot about the Lush, I wanted to try that, but I didn't see it.  Oh yeah I want the hemp too.

I think I had Seyani years ago, I liked it, need to get it again.  I better come up with a final list in case she does have a sale.  I got a whole lotta wants!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75

Chile.... I got enough Okra Winfrey and prolly a Gayle King.


----------



## Golden75

That kiwi kiss looks nice too


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair said:


> Golden75
> 
> Chile.... I got enough Okra Winfrey and prolly a *Gayle King*.


----------



## Golden75

Crap!  I want buriti too.  I don't see the Lush Butter IDareT'sHair


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75 said:


> I forgot about the Lush, I wanted to try that, but I didn't see it. Oh yeah I want the hemp too.
> 
> I think I had Seyani years ago, I liked it, need to get it again. I better come up with a final list in case she does have a sale. *I got a whole lotta wants!*



@Golden75

 Me Too!  

Knowing I won't get half the stuff. 

But look G.....Here I was 'bout to drop $65 on something I ain't never even heard of. (TMN)


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75

I think I heard that Buriti was real watery-like.  

Whoevers review I read turned me off.

I think it was chebaby who said it was horrible.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75 said:


> *That kiwi kiss looks nice too*



@Golden75

I wouldn't mind trying this too 

The Exotic Amazon Pomade is like a Hair Grease. 

 It actually reminds me very much of Annabelle's Scalp Rx. 

In both Consistency & Scent.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75

Lemme pull up SSI's site right quick


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair said:


> Golden75
> 
> Lemme pull up SSI's site right quick



IDareT'sHair - I just got off  getting ready to just hand over the refund 

That's good to know on the buriti.  I'll check reviews.  I emailed about the Lush butter, I'm thinking review weren't great on that either.  I saw Argan Eilxir on FB page.  Lemme go back to the site.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75

I have $109 dollar SSI Cart sitting out there waiting on the Sale.

I also threw in a 16oz Pomegrante  Conditioner.  

I've had this Conditioner so many times before in my Stash.  SMH 

Either Sold it or Swapped it everytime I bought it (never did try it).erplexed


----------



## Golden75

Let me take my tail to  I haven't been getting to bed early enough and been late 3 out 3 days that I went to work this week


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> Golden75
> 
> I think I heard that Buriti was* real watery-like*.
> 
> Whoevers review I read turned me off.
> 
> I think it was chebaby who said it was horrible.



IDareT'sHair Buriti is on the thin side. Slightly thinner than her LI


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair said:


> Golden75
> 
> I have $109 dollar SSI Cart sitting out there waiting on the Sale.
> 
> I also threw in a *16oz Pomegrante  Conditioner.*
> 
> I've had this Conditioner so many times before in my Stash.  SMH
> 
> Either Sold it or Swapped it everytime I bought it (never did try it).erplexed



IDareT'sHair - Yea I want that too and the other curly girl stuff.  I'm sure my cart will be as high or possibly more.  May be I'll make and save a cart tomorrow.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Golden75

You know I ain't getting all that stuff.  

But I do have a "Hefty" Cart sitting in the Cut.


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair - I play with carts tomorrow.  I will only open back up for SSI, and may be DB


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl

Thanks Ms. C! 

 I knew I read that the Buriti was thin/watery.

Golden75

My Mind/Body is still in vacation-mode. 

Sometimes it don't pay to be off no 2 durn weeks.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75

Gone & Get Ready to Open Up That Wallet:dollar:

You know You want tooke:


----------



## BranwenRosewood

I received my refund from TMN and paypal closed the dispute. Just waiting on Ynobe to be resolved.


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair said:


> curlyhersheygirl
> 
> Thanks Ms. C!
> 
> I knew I read that the Buriti was thin/watery.
> 
> Golden75
> 
> *My Mind/Body is still in vacation-mode.*
> 
> Sometimes it don't pay to be off no 2 durn weeks.



IDareT'sHair - Mine too.  That's why I been up so late and dragging in the morning.  Needing naps at 1pm.  I haven't snapped out of it yet.  Even that little sick day I took on Tuesday didn't help.  I need another vacay!


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair said:


> Golden75
> 
> Gone & Get Ready to Open Up That Wallet:dollar:
> 
> You know You want tooke:



IDareT'sHair- Only for tried & true.  I ain't fooling with nothing new no time soon.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@BranwenRosewood

Great! I'm glad you got it.


----------



## Golden75

Good night ladies!  I'm probably gonna dream about hitting paynah and filing pp disputes


----------



## denise44

okay, just received notice that my refund has been credited to my acct. Now I'm gonna take that over to APB or Naturally Amarie for some more goodies. But wanting to try Silk Dreams, seeing that I have never purchased from her and yall rave about her products.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75 said:


> *I'm probably gonna dream about hitting paynah and filing pp disputes *



@Golden75

Or knockin' one or two of them Substandard Vendors Skrait Out


----------



## Golden75

Got shipping notice from Ynobe, so let's see how long this thing takes to move. 

It's Friday and I am happy, even though I will be working this weekend but I come/go when I want and no one's here. 

See now I wanted some SD. But I want too much stuff from her too. What's a girl to do :scratchch


----------



## 13StepsAhead

I just can't with these vendors....
Some people need to learn CS skills prior to going into business.
I started my own company and let me tell you my customers could care less and I actually don't want it to be their problem about what goes on in my personal life.

I work a full-time job and run a full-time business and at the end of the night if I have to be up until 3am packing orders responding to emails, updating my website, that's my problem not theirs.

I'm sick of people giving lame excuses to consumers, as a NEW company your main focus is attracting and maintaining your customer base and TOP notch customer service is KEY!!


----------



## BranwenRosewood

Ynobe finally said accepted at 11:26pm yesterday and it should be delivered Monday. I really don't want the stuff anymore.


----------



## Golden75

BranwenRosewood said:


> Ynobe finally said accepted at 11:26pm yesterday and it should be delivered Monday. I really don't want the stuff anymore.


 
I think we've all had that feeling after going toe to toe with these lying vendors.  Ugh!  I just hope we like what we get.


----------



## Froreal3

My Annabelle's shipped.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Well to compound this entire Ynobe shopping experience, instead of receiving my products USPS left a notice stating postage due $2.69


----------



## Golden75

curlyhersheygirl said:


> Well to compound this entire Ynobe shopping experience, instead of receiving my products USPS left a notice stating postage due $2.69


 
curlyhersheygirl - erplexed  That mess right there would send me through the roof!  These people are nuts.  How the heck don't you put correct postage on it?  Did you open a paypal case on it already? I guess if you really don't want it, you can say never got due to incorrect postage???


----------



## IDareT'sHair

BranwenRosewood said:


> *I really don't want the stuff anymore.*



@BranwenRosewood

Right.



Golden75 said:


> *I think we've all had that feeling after going toe to toe with these lying vendors. Ugh!*





curlyhersheygirl said:


> *Well to compound this entire Ynobe shopping experience, instead of receiving my products USPS left a notice stating postage due $2.69 *



@curlyhersheygirl

erplexed



Golden75 said:


> *- erplexed  That mess right there would send me through the roof! These people are nuts*. How the heck don't you put correct postage on it? Did you open a paypal case on it already? *I guess if you really don't want it, you can say never got due to incorrect postage???*



@Golden75

Hmp. Hmp. Hmp.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Golden75

My LACE is here! I haven't gotten it out of the box. I'm interested in the scent. 

I got the Lush Amber (or something like that?  I hope I likey!


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair - I hope you picked a winner, I didn't


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75

So, you don't like the Black Raspberry Vanilla or the other Scent? 

I can't remember the other scent?  I need to go look at your Previous Post.erplexed

I got the Acai Berry the 1st time and I like it.


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Golden75
> 
> So, you don't like the Black Raspberry Vanilla or the other Scent?
> 
> I can't remember the other scent? I need to go look at your Previous Post.erplexed
> 
> I got the Acai Berry the 1st time and I like it.


 
IDareT'sHair - The other scent was pumpkin spice, you know I'm a pumpkin head, but all I smell is spice, no pumpkin erplexed.  BRV just smells fruitty, no vanilla.  I'll sniff it again, rub some on.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Golden75

WOW! G - That's too bad. 

 After smelling my Acai Berry from my 1st Order....I just knew they had that Scent-Thang on Lock.

Now I'm afraid to smell by Lush Amber.  I have not smelled the Bramhi DC'er yet? 

Did you end up smelling the More Moisture? It smells a little Dreamsicle-y to me or similar to HV's Sitrinillah (if I remember correctly)?


----------



## Froreal3

^^^How is the Lush Amber scent IDareT'sHair? Are you gonna open it?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Froreal3

I need to get it out of the Mailbox.  Yeah....Imma open it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Froreal3 @Golden75

It smells like some Men's Cologne from "back in the day"  

Glad I changed my Mind and switched to 8oz's at the last minute or I would have been "Stuck Like Chuck"

It's not a 'bad' scent or anything. Just a little Masculine smelling. 

I wish I could put my Fanga' on the Scent.

Shoulda' got the Butta' Crème.erplexed Or another Acai Berry


----------



## Froreal3

Boo IDareT'sHair 

You know I woulda went for the Pumpkin or Butter Cream...I'm addicted to those two. But Amber should have been noted as a man's scent like the other ones. Don't nobody wanna be smelling like Axe and Irish Spring.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Froreal3

If I smelled it on someone I would probably tell them they smelled good (Especially a Man).

It's not bad. Just not something I woulda' picked (if I had known how it smelled). Has that musky overtone (but it will linger). 

I'm thankful for x2 things:

1) it's winter and I can use it up quickly
2) I only ended up with 8oz's

Too many scents to choose from. I shoulda' got the Tropical or the Coconut.erplexed

@Golden75 said she doesn't care for the Pumpkin.......


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My PALTAS order from 12/31 also came today from PAKS Cosmetics UK.  

Pffft. They are doing better than some/most of these US Based Vendors.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Froreal3

Girl....It's day 10 and I wanna buy something like a Mug.

I could go for a little "Flash" Sale someplace


----------



## Froreal3

IDareT'sHair That Sally's sale...I mean I did wanna get that As I Am Cleansing pudding.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Froreal3

I don't know what I want?  

I should look at my "Mock" Walgreen's Cart I made a while back and see if that SM is still on Sale?

I had x3 Purification Masks and a Black Soap in there or something.  I bet the Sale is over.

Maybe I should just sit tight and wait on SSI.

I will be very disappointed if there ends up not being a Sale.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Froreal3

All these Cancellations, Disputes and Escalations got my Nerves Bad....


----------



## Froreal3

^^^ I hear ya! IDareT'sHair


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Froreal3

Yeah Girl....I was going to say: BF was a bust. 

But not really because I got the stuff I really wanted:

Claudie
SSI (Riche)
b.a.s.k.
Darcy's 
CCs Naturals
 MHC

But there were things I didn't get foolin' with some of these other wannabe's.


----------



## Froreal3

I'm not gonna be messing with any no name vendors anymore. I did discover Annabelle's and all, but that's it. I need to stick with vendors I have experience with.


----------



## Beamodel

Y'all I'm really feeling my Annabelle's stuff. The butter is kinda hard. It's not whipped but it left my ends really soft and smelling like blue berries


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Froreal3

Okay...so Lemme give you a "quick" Reference Point:  I rinsed my Reconstructor out and now my DC'er and I can still smell that LACE Lush Amber on the back of my hand.  

That's what I mean by 'lingering'.    And I mean smell it/smell it.  Not like a hint of it.  

Full On Scent.

Again, it's not a bad scent.  But one that will definitely linger.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

DUPLICATE POST...............


----------



## Froreal3

IDareT'sHair said:


> Froreal3
> 
> Okay...so Lemme give you a "quick" Reference Point:  I rinsed my Reconstructor out and now my DC'er and I can still smell that LACE Lush Amber on the back of my hand.
> 
> That's what I mean by 'lingering'.    And I mean smell it/smell it.  Not like a hint of it.
> 
> Full On Scent.
> 
> Again, it's not a bad scent.  But one that will definitely linger.



I like lingering scents. That's good to know. Is it earthy? I might like it...I like that Sensual amber from B&B Works.


----------



## Froreal3

Beamodel said:


> Y'all I'm really feeling my Annabelle's stuff. The butter is kinda hard. It's not whipped but it left my ends really soft and smelling like blue berries



Yeah, the butter might be hard from the cold right now, but as it melts it is soft. Beamodel I love it.


----------



## Froreal3

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Froreal3
> 
> Yeah Girl....I was going to say: BF was a bust.
> 
> But not really because I got the stuff I really wanted:
> 
> Claudie
> SSI (Riche)
> b.a.s.k.
> Darcy's
> CCs Naturals
> MHC
> 
> But there were things I didn't get foolin' with some of these other wannabe's.



I got what I wanted for Blk Friday and then some. All of my Blk Friday stuff been arrived. The last one I was waiting on was SD and that came last week.

I am just waiting on TMN now. 

I think I will continue to DC with my braids because I want/need to use my stuff.


----------



## Beamodel

Froreal3

Yea it melts in your hand good but I just prefer it to be whipped or creamy. I'm still using if. This will last me forever.


----------



## Froreal3

Beamodel said:


> Froreal3
> 
> Yea it melts in your hand good but I just prefer it to be whipped or creamy. I'm still using if. This will last me forever.



I like whipped too...but this one surprised me in that I expected it to be like straight shea butter hard, but it wasn't. I didn't like PBN Cupuacu because it was hard and had a weird (albeit not bad) smell. Aw man, if she does a whipped butter... I'mma be all over it.

Maybe it's time for a product suggestion.


----------



## Beamodel

I have PBN butter and mines is actually softer than APB. My APB butter is brick hard


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel  Is that the Ayurvedic Butter from APB?  Or whichever one I wanted (and didn't get)  

Right now I'm using Pomades on my Ends.  (Bel Nouvo Peach) trying to use it up.

I think tonight I might pull out Sprout.  Ya'll know that's still my "Boo" 

I found a little jar of it and I have x2 8oz Jars in my Stash.

Froreal3

It's a more "Sensual" Musk than an "Earthy" Musk (if that makes sense). 

It definitely smells like a familiar kind of Men's Scent.

The HV ACV Phinising Rinse definitely killed the scent on my Hand.

OT: Finished up x1 2oz Bottle of Pure Argan Oil.  I have x1 back up.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair
No, it's just a regular butter but scented in blueberry scent.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel

Thanks Lady!

The one I was looking at the Ayurvedic Crème anyway.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair

She makes great products.

I got a butter, chocolate DC and more blueberry DC. I'm fully stocked on everything. To be honest I'm ok with not buying anything right now. 

There isn't anything that I want and definitely nothing that I need


----------



## Froreal3

I'm back to using NJoy's sulfur oil as a growth aid. Picked it up from the post office, one day priority shipping.   Anyway, I used the new scent "Floral Fantasy" and it smells nothing like flowers.  Might as well got the original scent. I know the stuff works though, so I'll be using this as my topical growth aid along with Priteva.

I think I will cowash my braids this weekend and DC with them in. I will keep my regimen the same except I won't redo the braids for at least 4 weeks.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel said:


> *There isn't anything that I want and definitely nothing that I need*


 
Beamodel

 Nice Quote.  I'll remember that one.


----------



## Froreal3

^^^I feel the same way. I don't really want or need anything...

Day 10...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel Froreal3

Pfft. 

Um...I said: "I'll remember it" I didn't say I "felt" it.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair

It's not gonna be hard for me. I'm stocked on my tried and true products. 

What's really making it easy is how these no name vendors are acting a plum fool right now. No thank you. I will pass....


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel Froreal3

 DAY 10

x2 Annabelle Ayurvedic Hair Cremes


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair said:


> Beamodel Froreal3  Pfft.  Um...I said: "I'll remember it" I didn't say I "felt" it.



IDareT'sHair

Lol


----------



## Froreal3

Beamodel said:


> IDareT'sHair
> 
> It's not gonna be hard for me. I'm stocked on my tried and true products.
> 
> What's really making it easy is how these no name vendors are acting a plum fool right now. No thank you. I will pass....



You right about that Beamodel. I'm not really tempted by any of them right now.


----------



## Froreal3

IDareT'sHair said:


> Beamodel Froreal3
> 
> DAY 10
> 
> x2 Annabelle Ayurvedic Hair Cremes


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Froreal3

Girl.....I was 'stressed' dealing with them Folks, 1st week back to work....

I had to do something to make up for alladat....


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Froreal3 @Beamodel

Okay...*pulls up chair*

Ya'll know I been keeping my Big Mouf Shut and tryna' stay neutral.

But why does 1 of my Sprouts look, feel & smell identical to Crisco?...

There is absolutely nothing Sprout-ish in that Jar. 

And I knows my Sprout.

There is 2 Things I *DO* Know: Sprout and Jar Of Joe. 

I know these 2 products backwards & forwards - Inside & Out.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair

Wow... I guess she still messing with ratios. Are you gonna ask her abt it. She prob won't replace it either :-(


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Golden75  WOW! G - That's too bad.   After smelling my Acai Berry from my 1st Order....I just knew they had that Scent-Thang on Lock.  Now I'm afraid to smell by Lush Amber.  I have not smelled the Bramhi DC'er yet?  Did you end up smelling the More Moisture? It smells a little Dreamsicle-y to me or similar to HV's Sitrinillah (if I remember correctly)?



IDareT'sHair -  I'll smell it when I get home.  Did you smell yours?


----------



## Golden75

Froreal3 said:


> Boo IDareT'sHair  You know I woulda went for the Pumpkin or Butter Cream...I'm addicted to those two. But Amber should have been noted as a man's scent like the other ones. Don't nobody wanna be smelling like Axe and Irish Spring.



Froreal3 -  the pumpkin is underwhelming   it just smells like spices


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Beamodel 

Don't remember when I bought it? For what it's worth, I may say something to her about it. 

She probably ain't tryna' hear alladat. So I may just forget it.

It's definitely "Broken"....

@Golden75 Smells a little Masculine. 

Not bad, just not something I wouldn't have purchased had I known what it smelled like up front.


----------



## Froreal3

IDareT'sHair said:


> Froreal3 @Beamodel
> 
> Okay...*pulls up chair*
> 
> Ya'll know I been keeping my Big Mouf Shut and tryna' stay neutral.
> 
> But why does 1 of my Sprouts look, feel & smell identical to Crisco?...
> 
> There is absolutely nothing Sprout-ish in that Jar.
> 
> And I knows my Sprout.
> 
> There is 2 Things I *DO* Know: Sprout and Jar Of Joe.
> 
> I know these 2 products backwards & forwards - Inside & Out.



Damn, how long have you had it? Does it work the same? I can't do crisco smell though.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Froreal3

I have x2 8oz Jars....and a smaller Jar.

The one 8oz Jar is waaaay off. And that's all I'll say about it. 

I've been buying those 2 products from her from the very beginning (in Bulk).

And I know both products very well.


----------



## Froreal3

^^^Damn that really sucks IDareT'sHair. I know how much you love Sprout. What are you gonna do with them? What is the shelf life of these things anyway?


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair -  Crisco?    She prob gonna say you bought it awhile ago, the left bone got disconnected from the right bone, stir it, shake it, bake it, and send me a picture, but its ok


----------



## BranwenRosewood

Golden75 said:


> @IDareT'sHair -  Crisco?    She prob gonna say you bought it awhile ago, *the left bone got disconnected from the right bone, stir it, shake it, bake it, and send me a picture, but its ok*


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Golden75 @Froreal3

The consistency is chunky, the color is white-ish and the scent is 'off'. (Like Crisco or Solid Vegetable Oil). 

The other x2 Jars are fine.

It will be pitched. There is absolutely nothing I can do with it except throw it out.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

That was my Fault for not opening & inspecting it when it arrived. 

 Something like that, I would have noticed immediately.

I just usually shelve stuff after I unwrap them without even looking at the stuff. (Hate to open if I'm not using).

But I'm getting ready to go in here now and open & inspect that Ynobe since someone posted in another thread something about one of the products they just got.erplexed


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair -  The more moisture does smell like orange creamsicles.  Smells nice.  Uh lemme where is the Ynobe review?

Eta - found reviews


----------



## Brownie518

Hey, ladies. 
I'm sitting around relaxing, just massaged in some TeaLightful Shine and had my length in KV Green Tea Nettle Mix all day long. I'll be washing early in the morning. I'm going to DC with Vanilla Silk again. Did me right...


----------



## Brownie518

Golden75 said:


> @IDareT'sHair -  Crisco?    She prob gonna say you bought it awhile ago, the left bone got disconnected from the right bone, stir it, shake it, bake it, and send me a picture, but its ok




.....


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518

I'm not sure what I'll be DC'ing with next? 

 I do wanna finish up that Kizuri Coconut DC'er (not a repurchase). 

I may pull one of my Pomade Shop's Coffee DC'ers. 

I can't wait to try it over a Cup of Coffee w/Steam.

I think I may use the Coffee DC'er the entire month of February.

I have x1 Jar of VS in my Stash. I wanna get in on the next 10% Sale.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair

I was going to bust out the Naturelle Mango Coconut but I decided I'll use up the VS til it's done and then the MC is next. I'm going to try that NG Rinse later, too. I hope that works well...

Does SD usually have a V Day sale? I can't remember but I want to place an order soon. I need more Nourish, for sure. Plus my two DCs.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

Not sure about her _"Sales"_...

But, I'd like to get a few things myself.  

I found a bottle of Destination Hydration I forgot I had....


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair

I am going to do another pass through my stash, make sure I know what I have. I really want to know how many SD Razz and BV Smoothies I have left. I think one each, though. I found a Razz last week.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

I guess after I finish up my Open DC'er =
SSI Fortifying
Kizuri Beauty's Coconut Crème
Fleurtzy 

With:
TPS Coffee
BeeMine
Naturelle Grow (something)


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair

Nice selection, of course. I swear I thought I had some Fortifying around here. Still haven't found that one, lol. 

I have three jars of Bel Nuovo that I need to get used up, too. 

I'm about to go and start my hair.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

Wait!

I thought you said you were doing it in the Morning??????

Are you still liking b.a.s.k. Apple Sorghum?


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Good morning divas. I took DH out for his birthday last night, so I wasn't able to log on and give an update on Ynobe.

She refunded the postage and also gave me a coupon for 50% off my next order. I thought that was a nice effort on her part to try to keep me as a customer.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *so I wasn't able to log on and give an update on Ynobe.
> 
> She refunded the postage and also gave me a coupon for 50% off my next order. I thought that was a nice effort on her part to try to keep me as a customer.*


 
curlyhersheygirl

 Yeah....Folks started turning her out!...

 She gone try to tell me I was the 1st PayPal Dispute somebody ever filed on her......

 Hmpf.  I bet I wasn't the last either!......

 Glad things worked out Mrs. C!  Sounds like you and DH had a beautiful evening....ver18:


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75 Froreal3

Morning Troops!  What Ya'll PJ's up to?

Annabelle convo'ed me about scents in my Ayurvedic Crème?  

I didn't know it came like that, so I just asked her to do one in Blueberry & one in Pumpkin.

Is there a listing on her site where all the Fragrances reside?  

I just picked those two because of Ms. Fro and Beamodel


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair - Good morning.  I'm at work for a few hours, putting in some OT.  

I think Annabelle should be coming today.

No movement on Ynobe yet, not sure why I thought after it was suggested not to print labels and let it sit around, she'd change her ways.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> curlyhersheygirl
> 
> Yeah....Folks started turning her out!...
> 
> She gone try to tell me I was the 1st PayPal Dispute somebody ever filed on her......
> 
> Hmpf.  I bet I wasn't the last either!......
> 
> Glad things worked out Mrs. C!  Sounds like you and DH had a beautiful evening....ver18:



IDareT'sHair Yeah that shipping label debacle and the anniversary sale wasn't good for her business.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Golden75 said:


> IDareT'sHair - Good morning.  I'm at work for a few hours, putting in some OT.
> 
> I think Annabelle should be coming today.
> 
> No movement on Ynobe yet, not sure why I thought after it was suggested not to print labels and let it sit around, she'd change her ways.



Golden75 WOW I had no idea folks were still waiting for their orders to ship  I guess IDareT'sHair is right, she won't be her last PayPal dispute  WHy have a nother sale then? erplexed


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75 said:


> *No movement on Ynobe yet, not sure why I thought after it was suggested not to print labels and let it sit around, she'd change her ways.*


 
Golden75

 Hmpf.




curlyhersheygirl said:


> *Yeah that shipping label debacle and the anniversary sale wasn't good for her business*.


 
curlyhersheygirl

 ........  Shole wasn't.


----------



## Froreal3

curlyhersheygirl glad Ynobe tried to resolve the issue. 

@ IDareT'sHair the scents are not listed anywhere.  I just be convoing her about what I want.  

I'll be prepooing with coconut oil,  then dcing with Vanilla Silk.
I will use Silk Dreams Wheat Germ as my leave in/moisturizer, seal with nourish oil, then add a little Mocha Bling to my ends.

Sent from my Snow White Frost Galaxy S4


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *WOW I had no idea folks were still waiting for their orders to ship  I guess **is right, she won't be her last PayPal dispute *



curlyhersheygirl

 I'm sure there were others.....


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair

The blueberry scent is only for the DC but I placed in the notes I wanted it for my butter too. She obliged


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair - When I ordered my Annabelle I also convo'd on scents.  It just so happened the 2 I wanted she was getting ready to list.  I think any scent you see, just convo her and she'll hook you up.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75 Beamodel Froreal3

Thanks Girls!  

I didn't even think something like an Ayurvedic Crème would come in a scent except for: Herbs & Earth


----------



## Froreal3

Ok, restarting after 11 days...

Picked up some As I Am Co-wash and Cleansing Pudding (they look similar) at the Sally's BOGO. 

Stopped by my local natural hair store and picked up some Hairveda Vatika Frosting. I was really looking for Soultanicals Mango Dip...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Froreal3 said:


> *Ok, restarting after 11 days...*


 
Froreal3

.......

 I may do a little KBN Cart Monday (when they reopen). 

 I have some "Points" I need to retrieve.


----------



## Froreal3

I'mma just be on a low buy. No more than 3 things per month.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Froreal3

Good Strategy Ms. Lady!  I hope it works for you.

I use to come with all kinds of No Buy theories and strategies.  

Unfortunately none of them ever worked.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Froreal3

3 Items or 3 Lines or does your little Mini-Haul at BSS & Sally cover your Monthly allotment?


----------



## Froreal3

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Froreal3
> 
> 3 Items or 3 Lines or does your little Mini-Haul at BSS & Sally cover your Monthly allotment?



 3 item allotment per month...although I probably won't want anything else now. So my little Sally's haul covered that (the NJoy oils don't count since it was a planned purchase). That will help me feel like I can impulse purchase w/out feeling too guilty. IDareT'sHair

I'm so glad I can buy some Hairveda stuff on the ground. I wanted to snatch up that cocoasta oil, but I didn't want to over spend since I knew I'd be stopping by Sally's.


----------



## Froreal3

Isn't it sad when you are worried about your hair being _man_handled?   I need to wear my scarf. Aint nobody got time for no setback.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Froreal3 said:


> *Isn't it sad when you are worried about your hair being manhandled?  * I need to wear my scarf. Aint nobody got time for no setback.



@Froreal3

Gurl...You betta' let that Man _Manhandle_ that Fro!

Fro-real.


----------



## Froreal3

IDareT'sHair It's in braids, so they're all swanging and what not...looks too tempting. I need to put these bad boys back in a bun.  I'm all putting extra moisturizer on my nape and what not now. smh


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Froreal3 said:


> * It's in braids, so they're all swanging and what not...looks too tempting.* I need to put these bad boys back in a bun.  I'm all putting extra moisturizer on my nape and what not now. smh


 
Froreal3

 Awww...

 Girl You Betta' Let that Man Swang all up in 1 or 2 of them Braids.

 You can redo it later.

 #NOBUN *Boo*


----------



## Froreal3

^^^ I did, which is why my poor nape needs some extra ceramides! IDareT'sHair


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Froreal3 said:


> *^^^ I did, which is why my poor nape needs some extra ceramides!*


 
Froreal3

.Okay....Yeah I guess You Betta' Whip Out the Bun.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Froreal3

I just sat up over here & made a HUGE-GINORMOUS AveYou Cart. *Just for Fun*....


----------



## Froreal3

^^Aveyou's having a sale? IDareT'sHair?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Froreal3

Nah...Just Cart Playin'


----------



## Froreal3

^^^LOL I was doing that w/Annabelle's new LHCF coupon. I'm not gonna buy anything though. I'm stocked on Annabelle.


----------



## Brownie518

Hey ya'll. Annabelle has a coupon??


----------



## Froreal3

Brownie518 It's 20%off $25.00 or more. LHCF20


----------



## Brownie518

Froreal3 said:


> @Brownie518 It's 20%off $25.00 or more. LHCF20



Thanks Froreal3


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518  Hey Ya' Brownie-B!

Froreal3  I didn't know about that Coupon Code?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

....Welp. Lemme mosey on back over the ETSY.


----------



## Froreal3

Chillin here w/lots of Vatika Frosting on my braids and NJoy oil on scalp for my overnight prepoo. I'm super duper oily. 

IDareT'sHair I was gonna use the Keravada 10 to cowash, but I might use the As I Am Cleansing Pudding since I've always wanted to try it. It's more like a moisturizing shampoo right?


----------



## Froreal3

IDareT'sHair said:


> Brownie518  Hey Ya' Brownie-B!
> 
> Froreal3  I didn't know about that Coupon Code?





IDareT'sHair said:


> ....Welp. Lemme mosey on back over the ETSY.




I know. She just convoed me about it. Someone beat me to the punch to mention it in the Annabelle's thread in the vendor forum. I forgot to mention it to yall here in the U1B1 though.  My bad.  It's easy to spend $25+


----------



## Golden75

I hate USPS!!!! Any other time they leave my package.  I left home at 630 and still not delivered.  I track it and it says notice left!!! So annoyed!  I wanted to smell my Annabelle!!!


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair

Hey, did you click that link I emailed you and check out that thing???????


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Foreal3

I love that Cleansing Pudding.  That right there is some good stuff. 

For me, it's the closest thing I have to Shampoo.

I hate that they put it in a Bottle.  I liked it being in a Jar.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

I couldn't open the 1st one.  I haven't re-checked my email.  Do you like it?

I told you what I WANTED...


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair

Not really my style....


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75 said:


> *I hate USPS!!!! *Any other time they leave my package. I left home at 630 and still not delivered. I track it and it says notice left!!! *So annoyed! I wanted to smell my Annabelle!!!*


 
Golden75

 Hold On

 Calm Down Nah Playa' 

 Rantin' over smelling some durn Products!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

I didn't think it would be! 

That other thing would have been sooooo much better.erplexed


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> I didn't think it would be!
> 
> That other thing would have been sooooo much better.erplexed


IDareT'sHair

 Yes it would have been


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

And so Much Easier/Simpler


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair

You're not getting more Annabelle's, are you??? LOL


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

Nah...I want some KBN.  

But...I did make an Annabelle's Cart. 

You gettin' somethin'?


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> Nah...I want some KBN.
> 
> But...I did make an Annabelle's Cart.
> 
> You gettin' somethin'?


IDareT'sHair

Nah, not right now. I'm trying to hold off and use what I have, for now....


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

Gurl - I DREAD seeing Mine now.

.............


----------



## Froreal3

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Foreal3
> 
> I love that Cleansing Pudding.  That right there is some good stuff.
> 
> For me, it's the closest thing I have to Shampoo.
> 
> I hate that they put it in a Bottle.  I liked it being in a Jar.



Sally's still has it in the jar. It is 16oz.


----------



## Froreal3

Golden75 said:


> I hate USPS!!!! Any other time they leave my package.  I left home at 630 and still not delivered.  I track it and it says notice left!!! So annoyed!  I wanted to smell my Annabelle!!!



I hate that too.  Why they tried to deliver my Njoy at 8:30 in the morning? They know peeps is at work and the leasing office is closed! smh


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Froreal3 said:


> *Sally's still has it in the jar. It is 16oz.*


 
Froreal3

 Say What Nah????

 I know the Coconut Cowash was in a Big Jar.  I haven't seen the Cleansing Pudding in 16oz's.

 Doesn't Sally have a Code?  Lemme go on over there & Look around.


----------



## Froreal3

IDareT'sHair said:


> Froreal3
> 
> Say What Nah????
> 
> I know the Coconut Cowash was in a Big Jar.  I haven't seen the Cleansing Pudding in 16oz's.
> 
> Doesn't Sally have a Code?  Lemme go on over there & Look around.



Yup, the cleansing pudding and cowash are both in 16 oz. jars. I showed her the code on my phone. 555304. I was gonna pick up a Double Butter Cream 16oz jar, but I thought about the bunch of other creams I need to use up. erplexed


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> Gurl - I DREAD seeing Mine now.
> 
> .............



IDareT'sHair


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair

Sally's had buy one get one free on all hair care the other day. Is that still on??


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Froreal3 

Brownie518 Just checked out.  Did you get your CPR?


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Froreal3
> 
> @Brownie518 Just checked out.  Did you get your CPR?


IDareT'sHair

You got the  quickest trigga fanga!!!!!  How'd you know I was thinking about getting CPR?? I made a cart...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


>


 
Brownie518





 And You Bet Not Be Laffin' when I tell you what it is....


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *You got the quickest trigga fanga!!!!!*  *How'd you know I was thinking about getting CPR??* I made a cart...


 
Brownie518

 You and Che Trained me Well during the 10-11 PJ Olympics.


 I know you don't buy much from there, but I know that's your Joint.


----------



## Froreal3

Damn that was fast! IDareT'sHair When I was at Sally's, I really couldn't decide what I wanted for free. They really didn't have much that I wanted (and that's how you know you're a stone cold pj), so I just grabbed the cowash. I wanted to get something more expensive, but hey...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Froreal3

Girl...That's the bomb deal.  I need those Cleansing Puddings in my Life.  

I'm also glad I know Sally's has it in 16oz JARS.

Those 8oz Bottles were a real deal breaker for me.erplexed


----------



## Froreal3

Really, what is the point of 8oz. bottles though, especially with shampoos? Most ppl use those weekly.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Froreal3 said:


> *Damn that was fast!*



@Froreal3

Girl...Playa' Don't Play....

I woulda' got x2 Cleansing Puddings. (I think it's their 'best' product) 

For me the Cowash was just Kinda meh

Although it gets decent reviews on here.


----------



## Froreal3

I also have enough cowashes/shampoos now. I have..
1. Shea Moisture Coconut Hibiscus (staple...love this)
2. SSI Blueberry Cowash (like this and if I were to shop SSI, I'd cop it)
3. Keravada Kera 10 Co-cleanser (not fond of the skrong smell and price...would not repurchase, but will use up)
4. As I Am Cleansing Pudding (will try tomorow)
5. As I Am Coconut Cowash (will try at some point in the near future)


----------



## Froreal3

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Froreal3
> 
> Girl...Playa' Don't Play....
> 
> I woulda' got x2 Cleansing Puddings. (I think it's their 'best' product)
> 
> For me the Cowash was just Kinda meh
> 
> Although it gets decent reviews on here.




Word. Now I'm thinking I shoulda got a 2nd cleansing pudding for free...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Froreal3 said:


> I also have enough cowashes/shampoos now. I have..
> 1. Shea Moisture Coconut Hibiscus (staple...love this)
> 2. SSI Blueberry Cowash (like this and if I were to shop SSI, I'd cop it)
> *3. Keravada Kera 10 Co-cleanser (not fond of the skrong smell and price...would not repurchase, but will use up)*
> 4. As I Am Cleansing Pudding (will try tomorow)
> 5. As I Am Coconut Cowash (will try at some point in the near future)


 
Froreal3
....at bolded


----------



## Golden75

Dayum USPS lied! I think they forgot to deliver and scanned as notice left cause there is no notice.  The area where they usually my stuff was unlocked.


----------



## Froreal3

IDareT'sHair said:


> Froreal3
> ....at bolded



 It makes my hair feel good and cleans well, so I'mma use it up.


----------



## Froreal3

Golden75 said:


> Dayum USPS lied! I think they forgot to deliver and scanned as notice left cause there is no notice.  The area where they usually my stuff was unlocked.



Dang Golden75 That is frustrating. Maybe the notice flew away and it's at the post office. Did you call the post office?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Froreal3

My Cleansers:
Enso Naturals Green Tea 1 - 8oz (HG discontinued)
Deva Curl No Poo (x1 1/2) 
Claudie Jojoba & Claudie's 3 n 1 (x1 of each)
Darcy's Daily Cleansing Conditioner x1-2
Hairveda's Amala Cleanse x4-5
SSI Blueberry x1
Curl Junkie Daily Fix x1
Curls Coconut Cleansing Conditioner x2
As I Am Cleansing Pudding x1 Bottle (x2 Jars on the way)
Jessicurl Shea What! (x1)
Shea Moisture Purification Masks (x2)


----------



## Froreal3

IDareT'sHair said:


> Froreal3
> 
> My Cleansers:
> Enso Naturals Green Tea 1 - 8oz (HG discontinued)
> Deva Curl No Poo (x1 1/2)
> Claudie Jojoba & Claudie's 3 n 1 (x1 of each)
> Darcy's Daily Cleansing Conditioner x1-2
> Hairveda's Amala Cleanse x4-5
> SSI Blueberry x1
> Curl Junkie Daily Fix x1
> Curls Coconut Cleansing Conditioner x2
> As I Am Cleansing Pudding x1 Bottle (x2 Jars on the way)
> Jessicurl Shea What! (x1)
> Shea Moisture Purification Masks (x2)


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And You Bet Not Be Laffin' when I tell you what it is....



......


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> ......


 
Brownie518

 You Bet Not Laff!


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> You and Che Trained me Well during the 10-11 PJ Olympics.
> 
> *
> I know you don't buy much from there, but I know that's your Joint*.


IDareT'sHair

It sure is  For a long time, too!!


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> You Bet Not Laff!


IDareT'sHair

 I won't...promise...


----------



## Froreal3

What's this  yall got goin on?


----------



## Brownie518

I had sent you an email about it the other day but for some reason my Kindle hasn't been sending out any emails. I found my Outbox full today when I realized someone hadn't received an email I thought I had sent. 

IDareT'sHair


----------



## BranwenRosewood

Ynobe was delivered today. I changed the reason for my claim to 'Item Not As Described'. I ordered the Body Butter in Warm Cinnamon Vanilla and the Silky Shea Cream. The Body Butter looks like it's missing 2-3oz of product. I broke out my scale and weighed it just incase they sell it by weight and it's still missing about 1.5oz. She can't say it melted and resettled because it's too cold for that. I hate the smell. It's kinda spicy and bready with a hint of cinnamon. It reminds me of stale christmas cookies. I don't smell any vanilla.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *It sure is  For a long time, too!!*


 
Brownie518

I know.  You should get it since you can get x1 Freeoke:



Brownie518 said:


> *I won't...promise...*


 
Brownie518

 You already know it's going to be tore up


----------



## Froreal3

BranwenRosewood said:


> Ynobe was delivered today. I changed the reason for my claim to 'Item Not As Described'. I ordered the Body Butter in Warm Cinnamon Vanilla and the Silky Shea Cream. The Body Butter looks like it's missing 2-3oz of product. I broke out my scale and weighed it just incase they sell it by weight and it's still missing about 1.5oz. She can't say it melted and resettled because it's too cold for that. I hate the smell. It's kinda spicy and bready with a hint of cinnamon. It reminds me of stale christmas cookies. I don't smell any vanilla.



ohwell: Golden75


----------



## IDareT'sHair

BranwenRosewood said:


> *Ynobe was delivered today. I changed the reason for my claim to 'Item Not As Described'.* I ordered the Body Butter in Warm Cinnamon Vanilla and the Silky Shea Cream. The Body Butter looks like it's missing 2-3oz of product. I broke out my scale and weighed it just incase they sell it by weight and it's still missing about 1.5oz. *She can't say it melted and resettled because it's too cold for that. I hate the smell. It's kinda spicy and bready with a hint of cinnamon. It reminds me of stale christmas cookies. I don't smell any vanilla.*


 
BranwenRosewood

 I hope this works out for you.  Keep us posted on the PayPal outcome.


----------



## BranwenRosewood

@IDareT'sHair @Froreal3 @Golden75

Paypal said they will grant me the refund if I ship it back and I have to provide a tracking number. I'm sending this mess back with the cheapest shipping usps has.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

BranwenRosewood said:


> *Paypal said they will grant me the refund if I ship it back and I have to provide a tracking number. *I'm sending this mess back with the cheapest shipping usps has.


 
BranwenRosewood

 Great!  Yep.  Send it back Parcel Post.


----------



## Golden75

Froreal3 said:


> Dang Golden75 That is frustrating. Maybe the notice flew away and it's at the post office. Did you call the post office?



Froreal3 - Nah, I'll see if someone answer tomorrow, but prob have to wait til Monday.  The notice should be in my mailbox.  Regular mail didn't get del til about 5:30 which is very late, so I think he left it in the vehicle, then lied about del attempt to save face.

BranwenRosewood - that Ynobe is a mess!


----------



## Brownie518

I hope we have a better year with these vendors...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *I hope we have a better year with these vendors...*



@Brownie518

Yeah...We betta' stick to what & who we know....


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Golden75

G - You see I'm heading down that Slippery Slope.

10th Annabelle's
11th Sally Beauty

It's not looking good for January. 

 So much for N/B until MLK.


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Golden75  G - You see I'm heading down that Slippery Slope.  10th Annabelle's 11th Sally Beauty  It's not looking good for January.  So much for N/B until MLK.



IDareT'sHair - 10 days was good, so do another 10.  Plus you got the tmn money so you didn't too bad.


----------



## BranwenRosewood

IDareT'sHair

What is the consistency of the Silky Shea Cream you got from Ynobe the first time? The one I have is really loose. It seems like it's more oil than butter. It smells very herbally and stinky. It's actually making my eyes water.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@BranwenRosewood

Whippy/Fluffy with a _slightly_ Minty Scent.

Sounds like Your Items are definitely: "Not As Described"


----------



## IDareT'sHair

BranwenRosewood

Definitely a "Butter" 

Not an Oil or a Crème.


----------



## BranwenRosewood

IDareT'sHair

Definitely. 

I'm looking at the shipping label and it says it was printed through ebay. She also has the weight of my package set at 8oz even though it's actually about 12oz. That's probably the reason why she was able to offer Free Shipping and 40off. She's a liar and she better not email after I ship this back because my reply _will not_ be able to be posted on here.


----------



## BranwenRosewood

IDareT'sHair

It was slightly whippy but really loose.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@BranwenRosewood

So PayPal said all you have to provide them with is Delivery Confirmation info? That's good.

Send it back ASAP and get your Money Back. Too bad you have to pay to Ship it back.erplexed

 The Stuff You Made looks way more Delish!


----------



## BranwenRosewood

IDareT'sHair said:


> @BranwenRosewood
> 
> So PayPal said all you have to provide them with is Delivery Confirmation info? That's good.
> 
> Send it back ASAP and get your Money Back. Too bad you have to pay to Ship it back.erplexed
> 
> *The Stuff You Made looks way more Delish!*



@IDareT'sHair

Imma tell the post office worker to either return it to sender or ship it the cheapest way possible. I don't feel like I should have to pay to send it back since it's not my fault something is wrong with it.

This whole experience is a big dissapointment.

Thanks!


----------



## Golden75

BranwenRosewood said:


> @IDareT'sHair
> 
> Imma tell the post office worker to either return it to sender or ship it the cheapest way possible. I don't feel like I should have to pay to send it back since it's not my fault something is wrong with it.
> 
> This whole experience is a big dissapointment.
> 
> Thanks!


 
@BranwenRosewood - You should prob just send cheapest method so you have the tracking info, unless they can "recycle" the one on the box, but I doubt they will. If you can, print your own label from USPS website, it's a little cheaper than going thru the PO.  And you can put her email address in so she has shipping updates.  Can't try and say they were unaware and have no tracking info.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75

If PayPal told her they would refund her once she provides Tracking Info, I would provide that to them STAT and get my Refund......:dollar:


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75

Did you get anything from Sally B1 G1 FREE Sale?


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Golden75
> 
> Did you get anything from Sally B1 G1 FREE Sale?


 
IDareT'sHair - No I did not.  I was over near Sally's yesterday, since I'm in the office again, ain't a thang to pop over . 

I may see if my Target has any new offerings, but I am going to try my very best not to buy anything.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75

I'm ready for SSI


----------



## Froreal3

IDareT'sHair said:


> Golden75
> 
> I'm ready for SSI



What will you get? IDareT'sHair?


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair - Me too or I could go for a couple things from SD.

Did you get Ynobe?  I think you said you did...was everything ok?


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair - And I am still salty about my package!    The time they claimed to have left a notice was 5:30, when I was home, and around the time I went up to check the mail.  All I had was 1 piece of junk mail, and they did not knock on my door.

Imma call them tomorrow and they gonna here my mouth  .


----------



## Golden75

Froreal3 said:


> What will you get? @IDareT'sHair?


 
@Froreal3 - She already listed, it was just shy of everything


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Froreal3

Couldn't find my previous post, so off the top of my Head.  

Probably:
x1 16oz Riche
x1-2 Blueberry Cowash
x1-2 Berry Frostings
x1-2 Amazon Pomades
x1-2 Kiwi Kiss Butter
x1 16oz Pomegrante Curl Quench
*this is just a Wish-List*

Golden75

Yes, my Ynobe arrived.  I only had that x1 item (16oz Amala & Nettle DC'er w/Soy).


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75

I "Hate" when I hafta' call the P.O.  

They always just hand the phone to my "Carrier" and it's like:...


----------



## Froreal3

^^Oh, right I remember that post. I don't want/need anything from SSI. I need to use up what I already have from her.


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Golden75
> 
> I "Hate" when I hafta' call the P.O.
> 
> They always just hand the phone to my "Carrier" and it's like:...


 
IDareT'sHair - Usually the Post Master helps me, once they put the carrier on the phone, and it was like 

Froreal3 - I don't need nothing from SSI either, I just want something. I would do SD, but just worried about the shelf life. I've had SSI over a year, and def longer, and only one item looked suspect after 3 years - seyani butter. So I don't worry much about keeping her stuff sitting.

Hmm, if I do SD, I'd spend a heck of a lot less then I would at SSI. I gotta think this thru.... I'll see who's popping for MLK Day.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Golden75

I agree with you 110%! 

 My SSI has stood the test of time (and shelf life).

I have all my SD's in the Fridge. Hopefully it will hold up until I can get to some/most of it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Froreal3
Are you close to using anything up?


----------



## Froreal3

IDareT'sHair I'm actually half way through my MYHC Buttery Soy. That's because I use it on two heads and two bodies. 

I am half way through my 16oz. Oyin Hair Dew. This is definitely a repurchase. Can't wait till Tarjay gets it.

That is good to know about SSI products. I would put my SD in the fridge, but I tend to go through those within three months. I think I will put my Annabelle's in the fridge.

ETA: I'm almost done with Keravada Fenugreek.


----------



## Froreal3

Oh and IDareT'sHair I'm feeling the As I Am Cleansing Pudding. It smells good and got my hair really clean. It's great because I use a lot of oils on my hair during the week and for my prepoo.

My scalp feels really good right now. I put some Keravada Fenugreek on it, used Soultanicals Knot Sauce on my braids, sealed with the Keravada and used a little Buttery Soy on my ends.


----------



## Golden75

Hmmm maybe I should go to Sally's today 

Is BOGO still on?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Froreal3

The Cleansing Pudding is their best product IMO. 

Also, when I was naming my Cleansing Conditioners 

I forgot: 
Hydroquench Systems Coconut & Lime and Strawberry & Lime

Golden75

You definitely need this in your Arsenal for Heavy-Build Up/Product Removal.


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Froreal3
> 
> The Cleansing Pudding is their best product IMO.
> 
> Also, when I was naming my Cleansing Conditioners
> 
> I forgot:
> Hydroquench Systems Coconut & Lime and Strawberry & Lime
> 
> @Golden75
> 
> You definitely need this in your Arsenal for Heavy-Build Up/Product Removal.


 
IDareT'sHair - I've been wanting to pick it up. I'm debating going after I leave the office. Since my mom is up from Va, I'm thinking of getting her the proclaim olive oil


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Golden75

Girl....Gone & Swing by there and get it before it closes.

You got the Sale info? You need that Code. Print it & take it with you.


----------



## Golden75

My Sallys said it was only on ion products & crap i didn't want.  Did i miss something??


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75

It says: "All Hair Products are B1 G1 Free"


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair said:


> Golden75  It says: "All Hair Products are B1 G1 Free"



IDareT'sHair -  thats what i said but they said no.  Imma call corp tomorriw.  Girl o had all my stuff, they scan nothing came off.  She said they had this prob & manager said its not off anything i had.  Pissed!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75

Go to the "What's On Sale This Month Sale?"


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair said:


> Golden75  Go to the "What's On Sale This Month Sale?"



IDareT'sHair - ok.  Well USPS heard me cussing them out!  They delivered my package today.  They knew they were wrong from that mess yesterday.

So i think i'm just waiting on ynobe.


----------



## Froreal3

Golden75 said:


> My Sallys said it was only on ion products & crap i didn't want.  Did i miss something??



Not true. It is all hair products. You need the print out or download the image and save it to your phone and show it to the rep. Golden75


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Froreal3

Thanks for reposting this. @Golden75

 ETA:  Glad you got your stuff.  I can't see the P.O. delivering me anything on a Sunday.  WOW!  Impressive.


----------



## Beamodel

Hi ladies 

I've been lurking mostly. I used up JessiCurl DT. I have maybe two back ups. Will repurchase at some point.


----------



## Golden75

Froreal3 said:


> Not true. It is all hair products. You need the print out or download the image and save it to your phone and show it to the rep. Golden75
> 
> 
> 
> Froreal3 - I did!  Had that ad pulled up and errythang! Chick held my phone, and saw it, which annoyed me cause if she dropped it, it would've been on. I cussed at homegirl too and told her ya'll wasted my f'n time .  Sometimes the attitude just flies off and I forget imma lady.
> 
> My Annabelles smells nice. The apple strengthener smells like fresh apples!  That iced carrot cake hair & body butter


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Beamodel

I was wondering where you were! You betta' come over here and tawk to us.

Good you used up something. I have 'several' things that I will be using up soon.

I'm trying to think of a nice Regi for Tuesday......


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Froreal3
> 
> Thanks for reposting this. @Golden75
> 
> ETA:  Glad you got your stuff.  I can't see the P.O. delivering me anything on a Sunday.  WOW!  Impressive.



IDareT'sHair - They have never delivered on Sunday.  I had a feeling they would, cause they know it should've been left yesterday.  And today was the first time they ever left the package in front of my door.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair

I'm late doing my hair. I don't like my hothead cap. I had to put that up and pull out my heat therapy wrap.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel said:


> I'm late doing my hair. *I don't like my hothead cap. I had to put that up and pull out my heat therapy wrap.*


 
Beamodel

 What's the Difference between them?


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair

I get more heat coverage from the therapy wrap. All over my hair. My hothead is so tight that it gives me headaches. 

The heat last longer with my therapy wrap (abt 40 mins). Not so much as with my hothead (abt 20 mins).


----------



## Froreal3

Golden75 said:


> Froreal3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not true. It is all hair products. You need the print out or download the image and save it to your phone and show it to the rep. Golden75
> 
> 
> 
> Froreal3 - I did!  Had that ad pulled up and errythang! Chick held my phone, and saw it, which annoyed me cause if she dropped it, it would've been on. I cussed at homegirl too and told her ya'll wasted my f'n time .  Sometimes the attitude just flies off and I forget imma lady.
> 
> My Annabelles smells nice. The apple strengthener smells like fresh apples!  That iced carrot cake hair & body butter
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nah son. They were supposed to honor that code. Golden75
Click to expand...


----------



## Froreal3

Beamodel said:


> IDareT'sHair
> 
> I'm late doing my hair. I don't like my hothead cap. I had to put that up and pull out my heat therapy wrap.



Thanks for this. I love my Hair Therapy Wrap as well.


----------



## Beamodel

Froreal3

I like the Heat Therapy Wrap way better... This is my second wrap. I burn through the gel packs, lol user error but I love it. I honestly dont know when was the last time I used my steamer or my hooded dryer. I guess this wrap just made me super duper lazy. I can lay in my bed while my hair is deep conditioning... Love it...

But that HotHead dont distribute heat like how I want it to and it dont last long IMO.


----------



## Froreal3

I love it for that too Beamodel! The hothead comes in pretty colors so I was definitely intrigued. Now, not so much.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @BranwenRosewood
> 
> Whippy/Fluffy with a _slightly_ Minty Scent.
> 
> Sounds like Your Items are definitely: "Not As Described"



Thats how mine is, too. No stink, either. erplexed


----------



## myronnie

Has anyone else's Curlmart order from the christmas sale not shipped? I only ordered 8oz Darcy's Pumpkin and have heard nothing


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair

I saw ya'll mentioned SSI...does she have a sale coming up or are you gearing up for V Day already??? LOL


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@myronnie

I ordered twice or maybe 3 times....no it was twice. 

And both things arrived very quickly.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

We 'thought' it might be a little something for MLK day?


----------



## myronnie

Sigh thanks IDareT'sHair
I ordered on 12/26 and still nothing. I'll contact them but I'm not happy..they're usually so fast..maybe they overlooked my order?


----------



## Brownie518

Oh, right. If she does have one for MLK, I might get a couple of things. My niece wants that Berry Buttercream or whatever it is.


----------



## Brownie518

myronnie said:


> Sigh thanks @IDareT'sHair
> I ordered on 12/26 and still nothing. I'll contact them but I'm not happy..they're usually so fast..maybe they overlooked my order?



I remember the days when Curlmart orders came in just a few days...


----------



## MileHighDiva

Beamodel 
Thanks for sharing your thoughts and experience with the HotHead!  Now, I know that I can cross that off of my list.  I already have a Hair Therapy wrap and electric heat cap.


----------



## chebaby

chello ladies
so last night i gave myself a bentonite clay treatment. only left it on for ten minutes but that was enough. i love that stuff. it got my hair really clean and so i followed up with KBN shea aloe conditioner and used coconut oil and giovanni direct leave in as a leave in. my bunny tail is so soft and shiny. i wanted to steam this weekend. lawd knows i need it but i didnt have time.
ill steam this weekend though probably using the rest of my ssi riche conditioner.


----------



## Golden75

Called Sally's and they said it should have been honored.  They gave me a ticket number to bring to the store and said to have them call if there is a problem.  Debating if I feel like driving back over after work.


----------



## Golden75

Ordered UltraNourish from GNC - having a 3 for $25 special today only.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

It's Herrrrrrre!

I thought you would like to know.


----------



## Froreal3

Hi ladies. My Annabelle's order came. Little copy and paste of what I wrote in the vendor forum:

Aw man...I can't even begin to describe this blueberry cheesecake scent. I smell like a freakin bakery. I put the hair/body butter on after showering just now and when you walk into my room you smell it. It smells soooo freakin good. It is not a strong scent like pumpkin, it is sweet, light and lingering.  

I got the Blueberry cheesecake DC, leave in, hair cream, and butta all in blueberry scent. I also bought a couple samples of the hair cream and butta in carrot cake. I can't wait to DC with the blueberry cheesecake this weekend. The leave in reminds me of the consistency of SSI Cococream...literally it's the same translucent color and consistency.  The haircream is a little looser than before...more whippy, which I like. It smells divine!

The carrot cake scent smells yummy too...more on the cinnamon side, which I like. Doesn't beat the Pumpkin pie though. 

Of course CS and responsiveness are top notch.

Here's a little Annabelle's stash pic for my U1B1 ladies that I didn't post in the thread. No1 can appreciate it like yall.


----------



## Beamodel

Froreal3

Girl I told you that blueberry was absolutely delicious...


----------



## Froreal3

Beamodel so glad I followed your lead!


----------



## Beamodel

Froreal3 

She has a leave in that's not a liquid spray?


----------



## Golden75

Oh snap!  Ynobe moved!  Should be here Wednesday.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> It's Herrrrrrre!
> 
> I thought you would like to know.


IDareT'sHair



You know I missed the Sally's deal. I forgot all about it..oh well. I did order some Sebastian Colorshines, though.  I'm doing good so far in 2014...


----------



## divachyk

Hey Fam: 
Please pray for my sis - she had a car wreck tonight.  All passengers are ok but their nerves are shot. My sis was driving. Someone was in her blind spot, she realized it before hitting them but jerked the wheel and lost control. The car spun around and skidded, hit an embankment then crashed nose down in a ditch. The car was towed and they are in a hotel for the night until family picks them up tomorrow. I feel sad and flat because she's sad and keeps reliving the moment. They were headed to see her son play a college basketball game. They were about 30 mins away from making it to the game when the accident happened. *sigh*


----------



## Beamodel

divachyk

I'm very sorry to hear that. They are defiantly in my prayers. Thank God they are ok.


----------



## divachyk

Thanks Beamodel -- so, so true. I went from shock, to aggressive (helping her make decisions) to exhausted and sad now that the adrenaline has stopped pumping. She's afraid to go to sleep -- afraid she'll dream about it. She's older but you'd never know it if you judged our personalities only. I'm the little big sister. My heart is heavy. I just need to rest and start over tomorrow. TY for the love.


----------



## Beamodel

divachyk

That is a very scary situation. To spin out of control and nose dive into a ditch. I would be petrified. But God has your family in his arms. Just keep thanking Jesus they are here and ok.   You know we will pray for you and your family.


----------



## Froreal3

Beamodel said:


> @Froreal3
> 
> She has a leave in that's not a liquid spray?



She put the blueberry leave in in a bottle with a cap. I was surprised.  She did ask me about what I think ppl prefer. I said sprays are good, but I think ppl are used to regular leave ins too. 

It is a really thin consistency, so I layered it under the hair cream, then sealed with the butter. @Beamodel

She also sent a 1oz. sample of the cocoa and avocado hair lotion.


----------



## Froreal3

divachyk said:


> Hey Fam:
> Please pray for my sis - she had a car wreck tonight.  All passengers are ok but their nerves are shot. My sis was driving. Someone was in her blind spot, she realized it before hitting them but jerked the wheel and lost control. The car spun around and skidded, hit an embankment then crashed nose down in a ditch. The car was towed and they are in a hotel for the night until family picks them up tomorrow. I feel sad and flat because she's sad and keeps reliving the moment. They were headed to see her son play a college basketball game. They were about 30 mins away from making it to the game when the accident happened. *sigh*



 divachyk That is soo scary. I can empathize with her feelings after the accident.  When I was in an accident on the way to work I'd get nervous driving that part afterwards.  I pray she can overcome the trauma. So glad everyone is ok!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@divachyk

I'm thankful no one was seriously injured (or killed). I hate that she feels so responsible. 

But I'm glad everyone was spared and I'm sure she did some _defensive driving and maneuvering skills_ that saved their lives. 

Continue being an encouragement to her as the days and the 'soreness' sets in.


----------



## divachyk

Hi ladies, thank you for the love. Feeling a little better today. I'm not fully recharged but will dig deep for sister. Thank you again. :blowkiss:


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

divachyk I'm glad you're feeling better today and that no one was hurt during the accident. I will keep you and your sis in prayer.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Hey PJ's!

Still haven't received any type of Confirmation from Sally?  I haven't ordered from them on line for a minute so don't know what to expect.

Seems like they should ship quick?  Hmp.

The Annabelle I purchased over the weekend hasn't shipped either.  I thought it might ship yesterday?  

Need to check on that too.

Under the Steamer with some Fleurtzy.  curlyhersheygirl  Mrs. CHG, please stay on top of this.

I did use up the Kizuri Beauty Coconut Hair Crème DC'er (no back ups) Not sure if it is repurchase either.  It's okay. erplexed 

Between the two, the Coco Vanilla is a lot better and a Dup for SD's Mocha Silk or Mocha whatever the name is.....


----------



## Froreal3

TMN sent me an email saying that my order is being processed in the order in which it was received according to the Terms and Conditions agreed upon. It is on the 16th business day of up to 28 day processing.  

I can wait for Silk Dreams because her stuff is the bomb for my hair...but this was just an impulse buy. This stuff better be the bomb diggity.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Froreal3

Interesting. I'm glad I got my money back & moved on. 

(Although I loved the deal and wanted to really, really try all the products).

Maybe some other time when her personal life isn't an issue.

I'm tempted to place an order with KBN. Not sure if I will though? 

 I keep calling myself waiting on SSI. *cough*

I checked my Annabelle. It says something like will ship by 01/21. So, I guess she's leaving herself some 'wiggle' room.

The money was taken for my Sally order, but no idea about shipping.

I used a Rinsed Out bottle of ASIAN Cleansing Pudding and some HQS today. 

I have x1 more bottle of the Cleansing Pudding (and hopefully x2 Jars on the way).


----------



## Froreal3

Edited. Thought you said KBB.

ETA: *looks at KBN site*


----------



## Froreal3

^^^Not tempted.

Too expensive, sterile website, don't like packaging.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Froreal3

It is 'costly' The products are great though. 

They are having "points" now similar to Komaza. And everybody starts out with 500 points.

They also have a 15% Discount Code KBN15

I've had nothing but excellent CS from this line. Very professional. 

And they are 12oz's, so I don't mind paying a little extra for 4 additional ounces.

I've seen some 8oz'ers at those prices.erplexed


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Froreal3

*cackles at sterile website & don't like packaging*


----------



## Froreal3

IDareT'sHair said:


> Froreal3
> 
> *cackles at sterile website & don't like packaging*



I need to find reasons.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Froreal3

In spite of their lack-luster site and non-descript packaging they are excellent products....

And I totally understand about finding reasons!


----------



## Beamodel

Hi Ladies...

I'm currently DC'ing with my lovely deliciously smelling Annabelle's Blueberry DC. I have one more use left. I only have one back up. Definitely a repurchase. This DC has quickly became staple status. Actually I think it might replace JessiCurl DT.  Nothing will replace my baby boo thang baby daddy Sitrinillah tough. 

I will use my loads of coconut spray leave in from her line as well tonight. I've never used it as a leave in, just as a refresher so I will see if my hair likes it like that. 

Co washed with Tresseme Naturals 
I love that conditioner too...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel said:


> Hi Ladies...
> 
> *I'm currently DC'ing with my lovely deliciously smelling Annabelle's Blueberry DC. I have one more use left. I only have one back up. Definitely a repurchase. This DC has quickly became staple status. Actually I think it might replace JessiCurl DT. Nothing will replace my baby boo thang baby daddy Sitrinillah tough.
> *



@Beamodel

Nice Review!

Hey Ms. Bea


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair

Hey girly...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel

I Steamed with: Fleurtzy's DC'er


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair

Nice, I'm under my therapy wrap. U haven't pulled out my steamer in a long time. Only bc of sheer laziness to be honest.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel said:


> Nice, I'm under my therapy wrap. *U haven't pulled out my steamer in a long time. Only bc of sheer laziness to be honest.*


 
Beamodel

 You should.........


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Beamodel

Imma put HQS Peppermint DC'er in rotation. 

I will use that and maybe a NG Slippery Elm and BeeMine Bee-U-Ti-Ful DC'er. 

I need to pull out some of my Older DC'ers. Those will be my 3.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair

I won't be purchasing from HQ again but I did like the peppermint DC. It packed more moisture for my hair than the pineapple DC


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel said:


> *I won't be purchasing from HQ again but I did like the peppermint DC. It packed more moisture for my hair than the pineapple DC*



I know I'll continue to get the Cleansing Conditioners. Absolutely Love those.

The DC'ers are just okay. Just not a _Must Have_. 

I'll see what I think about the Peppermint & the Pineapple. Haven't tried either.

I love the Coconut & Lime Oil. Will off-set HV VF with the Coconut Lime. 

 I will try some other 'Scents'.

I like using it right before I Relaxed. 

I had "The Slip" DC'er & Leave-In. Swapped both of those w/o trying.

 The Oil & DC'er are probably the only things I will continue to buy.


----------



## Brownie518

Hey!! I guess I missed ya'll...

Beamodel You have been workin that Blueberry DC!! I really need to try that one. It does sound good. I say that every week...lol

When I get home in the morning, I'm going to massage in some TeaLightful Shine with some type of KeraVada on my length. Let that sit all day then wash at night. I'm going to finish up my Vanilla Silk.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518

Hey My Soul Sista'

You know what I'm talmbout too.......


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

I used Fleurtzy DC'er today.  I love that stuff.  

I hope she does re-launch (with no changes to the formula of course).

I pulled some stuff to put into Rotation.  I need to get to a NG Slippery Elm, a HQS and a BM DC'er (I've been having forever) SMH.


----------



## Beamodel

Brownie518

I truly like that blueberry DC. I hope you try it out and report back


----------



## chebaby

chello ladies
hair still shining and looking well moisturized after using that bentonite on sunday. i needed that. i also need to steam this weekend.

ETA: omg i didnt realize how much i missed using giovanni direct until i used it sunday. that stuff is freaking awesome i have just a drop of cr lotion left and then im going to crack open the new bottle and see how that compares.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

I could never make Giovanni Direct work for me.  

However, I love Nutra-Fix  (although I haven't had it in a while).


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> I could never make Giovanni Direct work for me.
> 
> However, I love Nutra-Fix  (although I haven't had it in a while).


 you know i was eyeing that nutri fix in whole foods that stuff is bomb.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

Nutra-Fix is good.  I picked up a bottle of GPB recently too.  *on the cheap* 

I can't wait to revisit it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel

Mernin' Ms. Bea!


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> Hey PJ's!
> 
> Still haven't received any type of Confirmation from Sally?  I haven't ordered from them on line for a minute so don't know what to expect.
> 
> Seems like they should ship quick?  Hmp.
> 
> The Annabelle I purchased over the weekend hasn't shipped either.  I thought it might ship yesterday?
> 
> Need to check on that too.
> 
> Under the Steamer with some Fleurtzy.  curlyhersheygirl *Mrs. CHG, please stay on top of this.*
> 
> I did use up the Kizuri Beauty Coconut Hair Crème DC'er (no back ups) Not sure if it is repurchase either.  It's okay. erplexed
> 
> Between the two, the Coco Vanilla is a lot better and a Dup for SD's Mocha Silk or Mocha whatever the name is.....



IDareT'sHair I'm stalking that FB page daily


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Nutra-Fix is good. I picked up a bottle of GPB recently too.  *on the cheap*
> 
> I can't wait to revisit it.


 my hair doesnt like protein anymore
but i rember how amazing gpb was. i may try it soon to see cause it wasnt hard protein so maybe i can use it.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair said:


> chebaby  I could never make Giovanni Direct work for me.  However, I love Nutra-Fix  (although I haven't had it in a while).



This is me too IDareT'sHair


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair said:


> Beamodel  Mernin' Ms. Bea!



IDareT'sHair

Good morning girly...


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Here's my first use up list of the year.

8oz ST curl blaze ( no backups, will repurchase if she gets her act together)
9oz & 5oz sample SSI Blueberry cowash ( 2 backups )
12oz MD seaweed & rice ( 1 16oz backup )


----------



## divachyk

I finally used Marie Dean's Peach Honey Syrup. That's some thick stuff.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My Annabelle's Ayurvedic Hair Crème Shipped.  Can't wait to get it.

I also want to try the Hibiscus Crème as well.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

divachyk said:


> *I finally used Marie Dean's Peach Honey Syrup. That's some thick stuff.*



@divachyk

Very Nice!

She has some really nice DC'ers. Very dense and very thick and they last a long time.

Some of my Favs (not that you asked me) In no particular order:

Peach Syrup
Vanilla Repair
Chamomile & Calendua
Seaweed & Rice
Sweet Milk
Illipe 3 n 1
Green Tea & Hemp? *can't think of the name*

I'm missing one? I may be back. But um..yeah...I really like her DC'ers.

 Very Decadent.  Like Dessert for the Hair!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Beamodel

Gurl....That Giovanni Direct was horrible. 

 Made my Hair Rock Hard. YUK.

 When I first joined, it was all the Rage.  I thought it was awful.


----------



## Babygrowth

Hey ladies!  I got my Ynobe today!  Felt like I should've had more products in that box. I will try them out soon! Off to see if any interesting sales are going on.


----------



## Golden75

I thought I was the only that didn't understand Giovanni Direct. It did nothing for my hair relaxed or natural. Even tried to hook it up on several occasions, and dry hair   I guess I need to toss the rest of that bottle.

My Ynobe should be home when I get there.  I printed my order list to be sure I got everything.  Babygrowth got me thinking Ynobe may have short changed some orders   Didn't even realize I ordered this before Christmas!!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Golden75

You heard anything from SSI & her "MLK" Day Sale??? 

You know I'm waiting for dat!

 Yeah, I placed that durn Ynobe on 12/21erplexed


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Golden75

Giovanni Direct was just wrong on so many levels. #horrible.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I still haven't heard anything on my Sally order????


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Golden75
> 
> You heard anything from SSI & her "MLK" Day Sale???
> 
> You know I'm waiting for dat!
> 
> Yeah, I placed that durn Ynobe on 12/21erplexed


 
IDareT'sHair - Nah, I haven't heard anything on SSI or anyone for that matter doing MLK sale.  I been checking SSI FB page.  I noticed way after that fact they did a couple random 20% off sales last year that were posted on FB.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75

I just called Sally to find out about my order. 

They said it's suppose to be delivered tomorrow via UPS. 

My email Order Confirmation bounced back because the email addresses are Case Sensitive and I guess mine was entered improperly or something.erplexed

Anyway, I asked them to forward me my UPS Tracking info.


----------



## mkd

Hi ladies! Just a pop in post saying hi!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

mkd

Hey Ms. Lady!

What A Nice Surprise

Hope things are Really Good!  Miss You Girl.  Please don't be stranger.

I think about you all the time.


----------



## divachyk

IDareT'sHair, TY for the MD list. I just might bite during a sale. The thick, dense conditioner has me sold because my hair appreciates heavy products.  

T & Golden75, Giovanni Direct did nothing for me either. And, don't leave out Talliah Waajid (sp).


----------



## IDareT'sHair

divachyk said:


> *TY for the MD list. I just might bite during a sale. The thick, dense conditioner has me sold because my hair appreciates heavy products.
> 
> **Giovanni Direct did nothing for me either. And, don't leave out Talliah Waajid (sp).*



@divachyk

I really think you would enjoy these DC'ers. They are definitely worth the :dollar:.

I've never had any 8 or 12oz Conditioners last so long due to the consistency.  And they Rinse Clean.

I'm glad you told me that about Talijah Waajid. I was thinking about possibly buying that one. 

*I think we both tore her name up tho'*


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair said:


> @divachyk
> 
> I'm glad you told me that about Talijah Waajid. I was thinking about possibly buying that one.



Yup, that one didn't work for me either


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Beamodel

Funny....because you are the one with the Funny Ackin' Hair.  

Normally I can use just about anything. 

Now I hope I like: ST'icals Sorell & Kink Drink-Wrappers Delight (or whatever that other one is called).erplexed

And also, Hairitage's Big City Punch.

I hope I like them all? 

You didn't care for SSI's Tahitian Mist? Or was that someone else? 

I know Brownie loves this one (which is why I bought it).


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair

Yea, it was me who didn't like the SSI mist. It didn't moisturize my hair at all but I think it's the aloe in it that did that. 

That Direct Leave in, I could have left it out lol. It dried my hair like something fierce. And that Twalliad too. PASS....


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel said:


> *Yea, it was me who didn't like the SSI mist. *It didn't moisturize my hair at all but I think it's the aloe in it that did that.
> 
> That Direct Leave in, I could have left it out lol. It dried my hair like something fierce. *And that Twalliad too. PASS....*



@Beamodel

Hmph.

And you tore her name up too!


----------



## DoDo

Beamodel
IDareT'sHair
divachyk

I threw out Giovanni Direct leave in after one use. ( It foamed up like shampoo and then proceeded to leave my hair dry and crunchy)

I threw out the Talijah Waajid leave in after about three uses. Not much slip and it left my hair feeling waxy and coated. This also left my hair dry so I had to part with it also.

I should really stay in this thread for the product reviews, I thought I was the only one who didn't like either of those products.

I should look up that nutrafix...


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Beamodel  Hmph.  And you tore her name up too!



IDareT'sHair

Lol. I know I did. My bad, sorry lol


----------



## IDareT'sHair

DoDo said:


> I threw out Giovanni Direct leave in after one use. ( It foamed up like shampoo and then proceeded *to leave my hair dry and crunchy)*
> 
> *I threw out the Talijah Waajid leave in after about three uses*. Not much slip and it left my hair feeling waxy and coated. This also left my hair dry so I had to part with it also.
> 
> I should really stay in this thread for the product reviews, *I thought I was the only one who didn't like either of those products*.
> 
> *I should look up that nutrafix...*



DoDo

 Yeah, the Nutrafix is Giovanni's Reconstructor.


----------



## divachyk

Beamodel DoDo Golden75 IDareT'sHair -- Both my and Bea's hair follow similar paths with that aloe. That junk is not the biz for our hair. My hair hates protein as well. I was being a cheapo and snoozing on Marie Dean. Another that was a #fail: KCKT. I mean, I've had many fails but these rank as the most disappointing.


----------



## Froreal3

^^^divachyk KCKT didn't really do anything for my hair...It was just meh...plus it smells too herebally for me.


----------



## Golden75

Ok, so is anyone having a MLK weekend sale ?  Sarenzo is doing 25%, but I ain't adding no one new to the hair closet.


----------



## Froreal3

^^^I'll be passing up any MLK sales. I had my Jan fix from Sally's.


----------



## Golden75

My Ynobe was fine.  The pumpkin li smells good, have to rub it in.  Couldn't smell it when just sniffing from bottle.


----------



## Beamodel

divachyk said:


> Beamodel DoDo Golden75 IDareT'sHair --
> 
> Another that was a #fail: KCKT. I mean, I've had many fails but these rank as the most disappointing.



divachyk

Yes, my hide rejected this mess. It DRIED my poor hair out big time!


----------



## Beamodel

Golden75 said:


> Ok, so is anyone having a MLK weekend sale ?  Sarenzo is doing 25%, but I ain't adding no one new to the hair closet.



Girl I would skip them to be honest Golden75


----------



## Golden75

Beamodel said:


> Girl I would skip them to be honest Golden75



Beamodel -  Good looking out!  But trust, I was not messing with them!   I heard they got issues too.


----------



## Beamodel

Golden75

Yes, I don't like them. I had a bad experience with them and so did IDareT'sHair

I only have samples of their stuff left. All full sizes, I have away.


----------



## Golden75

Beamodel said:


> Golden75  Yes, I don't like them. I had a bad experience with them and so did IDareT'sHair  I only have samples of their stuff left. All full sizes, I have away.



Beamodel -  Sorry you had to go thru yet another crappy vendor.  It's really too frequent and too many of us dealing with it.  

Where has Lita been?


----------



## DoDo

divachyk said:


> Beamodel DoDo Golden75 IDareT'sHair -- Both my and Bea's hair follow similar paths with that aloe. That junk is not the biz for our hair. My hair hates protein as well. I was being a cheapo and snoozing on Marie Dean. Another that was a #fail: KCKT. I mean, I've had many fails but these rank as the most disappointing.



divachyk


Wow! KCKT was major major MAJOR fail for me too! Even souped up kimmaytube style it did absolutely nothing for me!

I am going to have to pay attention to this thread!


----------



## Beamodel

Golden75 said:


> Beamodel -  Sorry you had to go thru yet another crappy vendor.  It's really too frequent and too many of us dealing with it.  Where has Lita been?



Golden75

I know. I haven't seen Lita post in a lil while. She like Sarenzo's products. Not saying I didn't but I just will never order frm them again.


----------



## Beamodel

DoDo

Nope kimmaytube was a fail for me too.


----------



## divachyk

Beamodel said:


> DoDo
> 
> Nope kimmaytube was a fail for me too.



Count me in on the fail for KT mix also Beamodel DoDo. My hair is very demanding and likes a'little, but hates a lot.


----------



## DoDo

divachyk and Beamodel


What leave ins have you been using? It has been difficult finding a really good leave in that wows me.

I like oyin hair dew but there seems to be something missing. The camille rose curl love is a little heavy for me, and I really didn't care for the Qhemet moringa. I use Qhemet's cocoa tree as a detangler not as a leave in because for me it's too heavy for that.

I do really like the Curl Junkie Argan and Olive oil and I have yet to try and have heard really good things about Purabody Murumuru Moisture Milk.

It might be my low porosity. 

What has been working for both of you lately?


----------



## Froreal3

DoDo said:


> divachyk
> 
> 
> Wow! KCKT was major major MAJOR fail for me too! *Even souped up kimmaytube style it did absolutely nothing for me!*
> 
> I am going to have to pay attention to this thread!




DoDo I was gonna say the same thing about the kimmaytube KCKT leave in thing as well. I tried it straight and mixed with the other stuff. My hair was like 

It just didn't really feel moisturizing to me.


----------



## chebaby

for yall having trouble finding leave ins, have yall tried karens body beautidull sweet ambrosia? i been rocking with that stuff since i was transitioning about 5 years ago. through all the ingredient changes i still love it.

also i heard good things about koils by nature shea aloe leave in too. i have it but havent used it yet.

some of my favorite leave ins and lotions are:

kbb sweet ambrosia
curl junkie hibiscus and banana honey butta
giovanni direct leave in
Camille rose hair love (before the ingredient change)
darcys lotions(all of them)
oyin hair dew(need to pull this out again)
soultanicals knot sauce


----------



## chebaby

oh and shescentit avocado conditioner as a leave in  that stuff is THE BOMB.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Golden75
> 
> Giovanni Direct was just wrong on so many levels. #horrible.


  i dont know why this made me chuckle. i do know that giovanni direct does foam up. im not sure why, the one time i used a dab of kbn leave in it foamed too. i wonder whats in these leave ins that make them foam. i just use a dab of direct since i know that stuff basically multiplies in your hair with the foam and everything


----------



## mkd

Thanks IDareT'sHair!   I am going to just chat with you guys, I am still using curl junkie exclusively.  I have been leaving my hair alone.  Wash and go's once a week, henna once a month and I have given up shampoo totally.  I only use CJ daily fix.


----------



## Beamodel

DoDo

I use mainly HH leave ins. PBN Muru, KBB Sweet Ambrosia & Oyin Hair Dew


----------



## DoDo

Beamodel
IDareT'sHair
divachyk
Froreal3
chebaby

You guys are so helpful! 

I am just going to live in in this thread. 

*pulls up couch*


----------



## divachyk

DoDo,  hi low po sister! I am as well. Hits have been: 
Oyin Hair Dew 
Pura Body Naturals MuruMuru Moisture Milk -- my #1 for about a year now  
Bee Mine Hair Milk


----------



## Golden75

I saw a couple items in Target from the new SM line, they didn't have the DC tho, I think if they did I would've bought that. It was B1G1 - 1/2 off. Was very tempted, but I behaved. I notice the purification mask is priced $2 more than all other SM stuff. 

Think I'm going to take my mini twists out tonight. I have a headache and won't stay at work too late. Figure I can lay in bed and take my twists out in preparation for the mane event this weekend .


----------



## DoDo

divachyk said:


> DoDo,  hi low po sister! I am as well. Hits have been:
> Oyin Hair Dew
> Pura Body Naturals MuruMuru Moisture Milk -- my #1 for about a year now
> Bee Mine Hair Milk



divachyk
That is it! I am getting that Pura Body Naturals Moisture Milk! 

Lol. I have been sleeping on it for too long...

ETA: I can't find it in stock anywhere. Wow...it must be good then.


----------



## Beamodel

DoDo

PBN Muru is great. I have three bottles of it. Try Hattache


----------



## DoDo

Beamodel

 No go. 

They are cleaned out! Hattache sold out. Nyenzo sold out. The main webiste sold out and no samples. Sage, not available. Foxymango, AveYou, and CurlMart don't carry it.

The craze for that moisture milk is real!


----------



## Golden75

Made excellent use of my time.  While driving home from work I was taking out my twists.  Then jumped on the treadmill at home & removed the rest while getting my fitness on!


----------



## MileHighDiva

DoDo 

It's sold out all across the land.  Now, I'm curious about this PBN LI.


----------



## Brownie518

mkd

Hey!!!!! Miss you!!!!! Your hair looks great!!!


----------



## DoDo

MileHighDiva said:


> DoDo
> 
> *It's sold out all across the land. * Now, I'm curious about this PBN LI.



  

I know right?!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

mkd said:


> *Thanks! I am going to just chat with you guys, I am still using curl junkie exclusively. I have been leaving my hair alone. Wash and go's once a week, henna once a month and I have given up shampoo totally. I only use CJ daily fix.*


 
mkd

 Hey Lady!

 Good to See You. CJ is a great line.  

 I'm glad you're having great results with it.

 Welcome Back!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My Sally came today (x2 16oz As I Am Cleansing Pudding).  mkd thanks for putting me on to this. 

For me, this is by far, their best product.

I haven't opened the box. 

I'm sure that's what it is, because I'm not expecting anything else.


----------



## Brownie518

Hey T. What you doin?

IDareT'sHair


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Hey divas mkd glad to see you on. Come by and chat more often.

I keep forgetting to mention that I received my Annabelle's on Monday. I'll be trying the cowash tomorrow.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl Brownie518

Hey Curly-Swirly!  Hey Ms. B!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

Just combed through my Hair and massaged in a little BBD Stretch and some CoCosta Oil (G.A. Challenge-y Stuff)

It Never Stops!

*and thinkin' 'bout some mlk sales*


----------



## divachyk

Good seeing you mkd! 

DoDo, PBN MM is awesome!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Yep. I Agree!  

PBN Murumuru very is nice.  I liked it for my hair better than the PBN Sapote Lotion. 

I'd repurchase PBN MM in a heartbeat once I finish up some 'other' Lotions/Cremes.

I have x1 bottle left in my stash.  Also x1 Jar of the DC'er and x2 Bottles of the Brazil Loc Oil which I also love to use with my Leave-Ins.

None of the Capuacua Butter tho'.


----------



## DoDo

IDareT'sHair said:


> Yep. I Agree!
> 
> PBN Murumuru very is nice.  I liked it for my hair better than the PBN Sapote Lotion.
> 
> I'd repurchase PBN MM in a heartbeat once I finish up some 'other' Lotions/Cremes.
> 
> I have x1 bottle left in my stash.  Also x1 Jar of the DC'er and x2 Bottles of the Brazil Loc Oil which I also love to use with my Leave-Ins.
> 
> None of the Capuacua Butter tho'.



It seems like you love nearly the whole line!

ETA: My buriti oil and gardenia fragrance oil came in the mail! So excited!

How did you like the cupuacu butter?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@DoDo

My Capuacua Butter was hard, but it seemed to soften up on use. It's a decent line. 

I'd buy a couple things during their 1B G1.

It probably wouldn't stay on my Radar much past that to get anything w/o a Sale. 

 Nothing in the line is a hard & fast staple.


----------



## natura87

MileHighDiva said:


> DoDo
> 
> It's sold out all across the land.  Now, I'm curious about this PBN LI.



Its very good. I brought a bottle with me to Korea and my sis is holding onto 2 for me back home.


----------



## natura87

I've been slacking on my hair so I am going to baby it tomorrow.


----------



## Babygrowth

natura87 said:


> I've been slacking on my hair so I am going to baby it tomorrow.



Me too. My hair is so dry but thats also a reflection of my wash day products not doing what my HG's can do. 

I'm going to buy a big bottle of JBCO to see if it actually is a growth aid by itself maybe diluted with GSO.

I just bought Sitrinilla, Kizuri, Darcys pumpkin,  and whipped ends off the swap. Haven't gotten my sew in yet so I can play with some products until I do.


----------



## mkd

Thanks Brownie518 divachyk curlyhersheygirl.  i really miss this thread. 

I am still using a lot of random moisturizers that i still have.   i am using pbn now.  i really like it.  i am prob going to have to restock soon.  cj doesn't have a daily moisturizer that i can use.


----------



## Froreal3

Annabelle's Perfect Blends

*Valentines Day Sale! **One day only 2/14/14*
*30% off* with Coupon code: *14LOVE14*
All conditioners (excluding masks and leave ins), buy two get one free!
At the time of purchase, send a note specifying which conditioner you would like free.


----------



## Froreal3

Hi ladies. I'm so tired. I woke up in the middle of the night and couldn't get back to sleep.

Haven't used up anything yet. I have no desire to purchase anything new either. Yay for me.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

I used the iced coffee cowash from Annabelle's and I really like it. It smells delicious and it cleans really well. I will be purchasing a few of these during her next sale. That's 3 for 3 with what I've tried so far.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl

Hey Ms. Curly!  You getting anything from Curlmart?

Nice review on the Annabelle's Cowash.  It's 8oz's isn't it?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I'm thinking about getting a Liter of Eulcence DC'er (for cowashing).  

I put the new CR Cleansing Conditioner also in my Cart, but probably won't get it.

I said I'm tryna' hold off to see what SSI is going to do.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

CAROL's DAUGHTER

Has 20% Free Shipping & a Full Size Marquerite's Magic.  Code = DREAM20


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> curlyhersheygirl  Hey Ms. Curly!  You getting anything from Curlmart?  Nice review on the Annabelle's Cowash.  It's 8oz's isn't it?



IDareT'sHair No I'm not getting anything this time. The cowash is 8oz, hopefully it will be available in 16oz soon. I asked SSI about offering her cowash in 16oz as well but she said not at this time. However she said she'll offer a discount if more than one is ordered at a time.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl

Thank you for Asking SSI that. (Smart Move)

I know I'll end up getting that Liter of Euclence especially if nothing else interesting pops off.

I'm tryna' wait for SSI.  b.a.s.k. has a Sale on their Body Products.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Camille Rose's Cleansing Conditioners are getting great reviews too. 

They are both 8oz's tho'.  I'd at least like to see 12oz (if 16 is not do-able).


----------



## DoDo

IDareT'sHair said:


> @DoDo
> 
> My Capuacua Butter was hard, but it seemed to soften up on use. It's a decent line.
> 
> I'd buy a couple things during their 1B G1.
> 
> *It probably wouldn't stay on my Radar much past that to get anything w/o a Sale.
> 
> Nothing in the line is a hard & fast staple.*



IDareT'sHair

That is very useful information. Good to know. Every year they have a Buy 1 Get 1 so I will just hit them up then .


----------



## DoDo

IDareT'sHair said:


> Camille Rose's Cleansing Conditioners are getting great reviews too.
> 
> They are both 8oz's tho'.  I'd at least like to see 12oz (if 16 is not do-able).



IDareT'sHair

I feel you on that. 12 oz (or more) or go home. The small sizes don't take me that far once I crack that bottle open.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

DoDo

I think she has it on Mothers Day too (or something close to it)? 

It would be No 'biggie' if I didn't have any in my Arsenal.  

But.........

If I saw it on Sale, I'd definitely get 1 or 2 items to make sure I had it 'represented' in the Stash.


----------



## DoDo

IDareT'sHair said:


> DoDo
> 
> I think she has it on Mothers Day too (or something close to it)?
> 
> It would be No 'biggie' if I didn't have any in my Arsenal.
> 
> But.........
> 
> If I saw it on Sale, I'd definitely get 1 or 2 items to make sure I had it *'represented' in the Stash*.




 

Making sure all hair lines are accounted for are we?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@DoDo

Gurl....Gotta have that "Variety" _a little of this....a little of that_.

You know how it works in the PJ Game.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Yeah 8oz for a cowash, RO or DC makes no sense in my household.


----------



## DoDo

IDareT'sHair said:


> @DoDo
> 
> Gurl....Gotta have that "Variety" _a little of this....a little of that_.
> 
> *You know how it works in the PJ Game.*



 Oh, you are going to call me out now, huh?

Listen, yesterday I was looking at my product closet. Smh. It was serious! I mean when did I have time to collect all that stuff?

I need to use some of this down.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

DoDo


...............


----------



## Brownie518

LOL...is that wine in there???

IDareT'sHair
I should get the Elucence Acidifying...


----------



## DoDo

Brownie518 said:


> LOL...*is that wine in there???*
> 
> IDareT'sHair
> I should get the Elucence Acidifying...




Brownie518

I wish! 

Nope that is my grape seed oil.


----------



## Froreal3

curlyhersheygirl said:


> I used the iced coffee cowash from Annabelle's and I really like it. It smells delicious and it cleans really well. I will be purchasing a few of these during her next sale. That's 3 for 3 with what I've tried so far.



Does it smell like coffee curlyhersheygirl? Not that I'll be buying anymore Annabelle's in the near future or anything.


----------



## Froreal3

DoDo said:


> Oh, you are going to call me out now, huh?
> 
> Listen, yesterday I was looking at my product closet. Smh. It was serious! I mean when did I have time to collect all that stuff?
> 
> I need to use some of this down.



     DoDo


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> LOL...is that wine in there???
> 
> *I should get the Elucence Acidifying...*


 
Brownie518

 You really should.  Very nice.

 I have a Liter based on a recommendation from LaColocha.  

 I know I've had it 3 years and it's not quite half empty.

 It lasts forever.  And it's nice.

 I see you callin' out the Volka & thangs....


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Froreal3

Thanks for posting about Annabelle's VD Sale. 

I'll probably get the Hibiscus Crème then.

I probably won't do the Coffee Cowash (yet). 

That day when we were mentioning Cleansing Conditioners, I forgot I have 24oz Carol's Daughter Cleansing Conditioner. SMH

I am up to my eyeballs in Cleansing Conditioners.  

But......during this time of year, I can't get enough of them because my Hair is so heavily buttered/oiled/pomadedddd up!


----------



## Froreal3

IDareT'sHair ^^^ I feel you. I clearly don't have as many as you, but I definitely don't need anymore shampoos or co-cleansers. I only wash my hair once a week and dd's every two-four weeks. But I do use a lot of oils/butters/creams/lotions too.

Think I need a nice dose of protein. I have a tiny bit of breakage from the ends of my braids. Not good.  I'm too moisturized.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Froreal3 said:


> *Think I need a nice dose of protein. I have a tiny bit of breakage from the ends of my braids. Not good.  I'm too moisturized.*



Froreal3

 It's good that you spotted the problem and are taking the necessary steps to correct it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

DoDo

I'm tryna' see what that is down there by the Door Knob?  

Are those your Tools or more Products?:lovedrool:


----------



## Froreal3

I'm mad I know what every product is in DoDo's closet. smdh


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Froreal3 said:


> *I'm mad I know what every product is in ** closet. smdh*


 
Froreal3 DoDo

 I was actually 'glad' it's  kinda blurry.  

 So, I wouldn't really concentrate on them.  

 But I did 'peep' most of them tho'.....


----------



## Froreal3

IDareT'sHair said:


> Froreal3
> 
> It's good that you spotted the problem and are taking the necessary steps to correct it.



Yeah, my hair is easily overmoisturized. Problem is I love using creams and lotions. Nothing a little dose of protein can't fix.


----------



## DoDo

IDareT'sHair said:


> DoDo
> 
> I'm tryna' see what that is down there by the Door Knob?
> 
> Are those your Tools or more Products?:lovedrool:



IDareT'sHair

Those are my tools. Blow dryers, combs, scrunchies clips, things of that nature. There may be a product or two hiding back there. I'm not entirely certain. I need to do some organizing.


----------



## DoDo

IDareT'sHair said:


> DoDo
> 
> I'm tryna' see what that is down there by the Door Knob?
> 
> Are those your Tools or more Products?:lovedrool:





Froreal3 said:


> *I'm mad I know what every product is* in DoDo's closet. smdh



Froreal3

Not as mad as my pockets though that I have them...


----------



## DoDo

IDareT'sHair said:


> Froreal3 DoDo
> 
> I was actually 'glad' it's  kinda blurry.
> 
> So, I wouldn't really concentrate on them.
> 
> But I did 'peep' most of them tho'.....



IDareT'sHair

lol...I feel that way too whenever I see a Qhemet jar from far away. I am automatically like "am I running low...hmmm"


----------



## IDareT'sHair

DoDo 

Yep.  Thanks for the eye-candy!  

Is always feels good to see a good Stash or two.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

DoDo

Yeah, or if somebody posts something, I'm always like, do I have a back up of that???

Or do I need a back up of that?????....

2 Smart Purchases I made recently or 3:
DevaCurl No Poo (Back Up)
ASIAN Cleansing Pudding (B1 G1 Free)
SM Purification Hair Masks

These are the Work-Horse types of Products instead of the Cute/Fun/Sexy stuff.

These are the types of things in my stash that get the job done & makes it possible to use the Cutesy/Fun/Sexy stuff.

I don't always like buying them.....but they serve a purpose.


----------



## DoDo

I feel happy in this thread. 

Yesterday I felt cray-cray! 

I am going to try extra extra hard to use this stash down. 

It's nice to be in a supportive thread. I think I can get it done.


----------



## DoDo

IDareT'sHair said:


> DoDo
> 
> Yeah, or if somebody posts something, I'm always like, do I have a back up of that???
> 
> Or do I need a back up of that?????....
> 
> 2 Smart Purchases I made recently or 3:
> DevaCurl No Poo (Back Up)
> ASIAN Cleansing Pudding (B1 G1 Free)
> *SM Purification Hair Masks*
> 
> These are the Work-Horse types of Products instead of the Cute/Fun/Sexy stuff.
> 
> These are the types of things in my stash that get the job done & makes it possible to use the Cutesy/Fun/Sexy stuff.
> 
> I don't always like buying them.....but they serve a purpose.



The SM is definitely my work horse. It keeps this stuff on my head detangled and clean. It is very necessary in my stash. When I don't use it I see the difference immediately.

Is the As I Am stripping? Does the No Poo get your hair clean (remove buildup on scalp etc.)?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

DoDo said:


> T*he SM is definitely my work horse. It keeps this stuff on my head detangled and clean. It is very necessary in my stash. When I don't use it I see the difference immediately.
> 
> Is the As I Am stripping? Does the No Poo get your hair clean (remove buildup on scalp etc.)?*



@DoDo

This is not really the place to 'get your stash down' ....

Um...that would be "Use Up Your Stash" As you can see....we work on it over here Hit & Miss.

Those products are all good. 

Nope, As I Am Cleansing Pudding isn't stripping at all (or I wouldn't be using it) and Yep...DevaCurl No Poo removes Build Up, Cleanses etc....all of that.

 We really focus on products over here and how to get them to work for us.

 Yeah, there are some Misses in the bunch but overall, since this thread has been active, I've tried more Hits than Misses.

 Now, there might be 'situations' with Crazy vendors....which is another story.


----------



## DoDo

IDareT'sHair said:


> @DoDo
> 
> This is not really the place to 'get your stash down' ....
> 
> Um...that would be "Use Up Your Stash" As you can see....we work on it over here Hit & Miss.
> 
> Those products are all good.
> 
> Nope, As I Am Cleansing Pudding isn't stripping at all (or I wouldn't be using it) and Yep...DevaCurl No Poo removes Build Up, Cleanses etc....all of that.
> 
> We really focus on products over here and how to get them to work for us.
> 
> Yeah, there are some Misses in the bunch but overall, since this thread has been active, I've tried more Hits than Misses.
> 
> *Now, there might be 'situations' with Crazy vendors*....which is another story.



 

You ain't neva' lie!

Well no one will learn the truth without the pioneers who try it first telling their story!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

DoDo

I think we all have a _Hodge-Podge_ of personal goals Hair Goals over here and we support each other with them whatever they are?  Those are up to the individual.  

And a mix of Relaxed & Natural so...it all works.


----------



## Beamodel

Hey ladies...

Imma get my whiskey on tonight with BASK lol. Then I will follow up with my boo thang baby daddy Sitrinillah. I haven't used it in a while bc Annabelle's Blueberry been making me cheat.


----------



## DoDo

Beamodel said:


> Hey ladies...
> 
> *Imma get my whiskey on tonight with BASK* lol. Then I will follow up with my boo thang baby daddy Sitrinillah. I haven't used it in a while bc Annabelle's Blueberry been making me cheat.



Beamodel

Love, love, love that DC!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel said:


> *Hey ladies...
> 
> Imma get my whiskey on tonight with BASK lol. Then I will follow up with my boo thang baby daddy Sitrinillah. I haven't used it in a while bc Annabelle's Blueberry been making me cheat.*



@Beamodel

Sounds Good Girlie!

I can't wait to do: b.a.s.k. Apple Sorguhm, Followed by Whiskey and Chased with some YAM.

Don't know when, but that Regi is gone happen!

My Blueberry Ayurvedic Crème (and Pumpkin) came in the mail today. 

They were Frozen Solid. 

I need to look at it & see if it has warmed up.


----------



## Beamodel

DoDo 

Yes, that Whiskey is delicious

IDareT'sHair

That sounds like a great BASK combo.... Keep us posted on APB Ayurvedic Creme. My butter from her is kinda hard (sorta). I love the smell (Blueberry) I think I will mainly use it on my body and occassionaly on my hair. Im not sure yet though.


----------



## Beamodel

double post


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel

Lemme go in the kitchen & get it to see how it feels/smells now that it has warmed up a bit. #excited


----------



## DoDo

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Beamodel
> 
> Sounds Good Girlie!
> 
> *I can't wait to do: b.a.s.k. Apple Sorguhm, Followed by Whiskey and Chased with some YAM*.
> 
> Don't know when, but that Regi is gone happen!
> 
> My Blueberry Ayurvedic Crème (and Pumpkin) came in the mail today.
> 
> They were Frozen Solid.
> 
> I need to look at it & see if it has warmed up.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel

Very nice & Creamy Both Smell Very Good. 

I really cannot wait to use these.

I need to tip on over there and look at some more of those Scents.

I also got a sample of the Blueberry Cheesecake DC'er


----------



## Froreal3

I need to check out the SM Purification Mask yall be talkin 'bout.

DoDo...yeah umm...you might use something up in this thread..._might_ 

or you might not.


----------



## Beamodel

Froreal3 
Ya'll know my hair is picky. I love that SM Purification Masque. It cleans really well and detangles like a charm. I ran out but once I've used up some other co cleansers or co washers, this will be placed back into rotation.   

IDareT'sHair 
You will like that blueberry DC sample. It's Devine.... The creams sound yummy. Kinda wish I would have gotten a cream now instead of a butter.


----------



## Beamodel

Well, I've burned through my second heat therapy wrap (user error, I microwave them longer than the instructions say).

I might buy another one but I'm on a no buy (well from hair products). I might still ca get a few more miles out if this one though. 

I'm not in the mood to spend money right now on hair related stuff. Not until May most likely...


----------



## Froreal3

Beamodel said:


> Well, I've burned through my second heat therapy wrap (user error, I microwave them longer than the instructions say).
> 
> I might buy another one but I'm on a no buy (well from hair products). I might still ca get a few more miles out if this one though.
> 
> I'm not in the mood to spend money right now on hair related stuff. Not until May most likely...




Beamodel Did your gel pack bust? You can just get the little gel packs on their own.


----------



## Beamodel

Froreal3

Yea girl, it burst. I know I can get the gel packs by itself but the shipping was ticking me off the last time I looked at it.   

This is my second one. I had brought my second one bc I tore the first one up too lol. By burning it. I have a steamer and a hood dryer and dnt use them bc I love to DC while laying in my cozy bed.   

I already told y'all how I don't like that hot head thermal cap too. My therapy wrap works better for me. Better coverage.


----------



## divachyk

Beamodel, I know you don't like the Hot Head but I love mine. I got tired of the Heat Therapy packs overheating and burning my fingers. I feel the Heat Therapy has cool spots just like Hot Head. I like Hot Head because I consider it more convenient than Heat Therapy. If Heat Therapy had built in gel packs, it would likely get my vote as the better of the two.


----------



## natura87

Used my Ynobe Amla and Nettle DC, followed that up with the Bask Yam Nectar. Used Soultanicals Knot Sauce as my leave in and AOHC as my sealant. My hair feels much better. I need to buy some shears and trim my ends though. I will spritz with my Green Tea before bed and spritz with my ST sample in the morning.


----------



## natura87

Babygrowth said:


> Me too. My hair is so dry but thats also a reflection of my wash day products not doing what my HG's can do.
> 
> I'm going to buy a big bottle of JBCO to see if it actually is a growth aid by itself maybe diluted with GSO.
> 
> I just bought Sitrinilla, Kizuri, Darcys pumpkin,  and whipped ends off the swap. Haven't gotten my sew in yet so I can play with some products until I do.




I've just had a ton going on so I neglected my hair... For the past 2 months.


----------



## natura87

Froreal3 said:


> I need to check out the SM Purification Mask yall be talkin 'bout.
> 
> DoDo...yeah umm...you might use something up in this thread..._might_
> 
> or you might not.



The Purification Masque is amazing. I brought one of those with me too. I can get the basic SM in Seoul..but not the Purification Masque.


Ive got to find out how the shipping is to Korea..cuz Lord knows I'm gonna want to buy some hair stuff. I can get beauty stuff just fine over here but not conditioner. I want some Bask, Oyin,Honeychild Hair love...


----------



## Froreal3

Ok, the purification mask is my next Target or Walgreens purchase. I need to use up one cowash/shampoo first. natura87


----------



## natura87

I need to protective style for the next few months. I think I am goinf to put myself on a 90 day challenge. I need to take care of my hair more. I feel like I'm not retaining length at my nape. I know that's my finest area but it's also the shortest.


----------



## natura87

I'm baggying right now and my hair feels like butter.   The knot sauce, QB and body heat are working magic on my hair.


----------



## Beamodel

GA check in:

I applied my sulphur mix. I dnt like using straight up oil so the base of my mix is KBB Sweet Ambrosia.


----------



## Froreal3

I'm using sulfur oil too Beamodel

Sent from my Snow White Frost Galaxy S4


----------



## Golden75

divachyk & Beamodel - Regarding the gel packs - how are you heating them?  Do you remove them or leave them in the wrap?  Just curious.  I've had my wrap for awhile and I keep worrying about the packs bursting.  I don't like the design of the new one - looks like the back doesn't have packs anymore.


----------



## Beamodel

Golden75

I leave them inside the cap and warm it up. 

Now Divachyk likes the hot head which does not have gel packs. My only gripe with the hot head is my hair does not get the same amount of heat coverage or the heat don't last as it does with the therapy wrap. Otherwise the design is good.


----------



## Golden75

Beamodel said:


> @Golden75
> 
> I leave them inside the cap and warm it up.
> 
> Now Divachyk likes the hot head which does not have gel packs. My only gripe with the hot head is my hair does not get the same amount of heat coverage or the heat don't last as it does with the therapy wrap. Otherwise the design is good.


 

Beamodel - Ok, that's what I do.  I also put a plastic shopping bag over the therapy wrap - it's not tight enough and I couldn't feel the heat even though packs are hot and the bag makes it perfect!  Also traps the heat in longer.


----------



## Beamodel

Golden75

I have two different versions of the wrap. I never tried putting a plastic bag on too of it. I might have to do that next time. My straps adjust nicely though and snug my head pretty good.


----------



## divachyk

Beamodel Golden75, I started out by microwaving the packs only before placing them in the Heat Therapy Wrap. I'm unsure why I never thought to heat the packs inside the wrap.  

After the first set of gel packs over heated and became rock hard, I got the redesigned Heat Therapy Wrap. The company recommended heating the packs in boiling water vs. the microwave as that's a better way to avoid overheating. I attempted that method for a while but handling scorching hot heat packs is no joke. I used tongs to dip them out of the water and place them in the wrap. However, I was unable to get the packs to slide all the way in with tongs only. I lost fingerprints many times. That's why I turned to the Hot Head.


----------



## Beamodel

divachyk

Dang, I never tried boiling the packs. Didn't know you could but I don't think I would want to do that. I will just stick with microwaving them. 

No wonder why you got turned off by it. I'm gonna get me some replacement packs. I can't live without this therapy wrap. 

I have a steamer and a hooded dryer, yet I never use them out of sheer laziness lol.


----------



## divachyk

Beamodel, I love my steamer and use it about 95% of the time. I only use heat caps when steaming is not an option.


----------



## Golden75

divachyk & Beamodel- my directions said to heat with packs in, in mw or boil.  I tried removing once and heating in microwave, but way too hot.  Tried the boiling water since it's a gentler form of heating, but same issue, can't get them in without touching hot packs. 

I heat for like 30s one side, flip and turn inside out for another 30s, flip and add 15s increments if add'l time is needed.  So far so good!


----------



## Beamodel

Golden75

Mines burst due to my error knowingly. I heated mines for two min. But I still love it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel

I just have the Mastex Heat Cap.  I would suggest that. Works Great. 

Although you're confined to a Plug and a limited space. erplexed 

I love mine but don't use it as much as I'd like.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair

Thanks sis. I might check that out. I like to DC while laying in my bed. Lol, I'm lazy.


----------



## BranwenRosewood

I forgot to update ya'll on Ynobe. I mailed the package back Wednesday (in the same envelope she sent it in) and paypal refunded me yesterday. I'm glad that's over with.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel

Yeah, it has 3 speeds and is nice. 

If you like DC'ing laying down, you can really use it (provided) you are next to an Outlet.


----------



## Beamodel

BranwenRosewood said:


> I forgot to update ya'll on Ynobe. I mailed the package back Wednesday (in the same envelope she sent it in) and paypal refunded me yesterday. I'm glad that's over with.



Thank goodness. It's about time. Did u have to pay fur shipping or just refused the package?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@BranwenRosewood

I noticed people are starting to get their TMN this week. 

I'd like to hear some reviews on it.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair

I don't mind a cord. As long as I can still lay dwn or be in my bed. I'm a lazy DC'er lol. Thx. Will check em out


----------



## BranwenRosewood

Beamodel

I had to pay for shipping since paypal wanted a tracking number. I only paid $2.50.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel

Using The Pomade Shop's Peppermint Pomade (Vanilla)


----------



## Beamodel

BranwenRosewood
Not a bad deal. Glad it's over with though. 

IDareT'sHair
I have yet to purchase from the pomade shop. I don't really use grease/oil too much only scalp but I want to try then though. 

Today I applied KBB Sweet Ambrosia mixed with sulphur, KV oil and applied that to my scalp. My hair remains soft from the moisturizer without feeling oily from straight up oil.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Beamodel

I am thinking about placing a small Curlmart order...........


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Beamodel  I am thinking about placing a small Curlmart order...........



IDareT'sHair

What are you going to get?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel

So Far Nothing......and I've made multiple carts.


----------



## DoDo

My sunflower oil, hempseed oil and sulfur arrived. I am going to have to use that gardenia scented oil to make the mix smell better. That sulfur powder smells terrible!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Beamodel

Hey Girl

Just applied some Bel Nouvo Peach Pomade to ends. Tryna' finish up this jar.

I am almost finished with:
x1 Bel Nouvo Peach Pomade (scrapping the bottom) x0 back ups
x1 Pomade shop Rosemary Pomade (x1 Coffee x2 Peppermint) back ups
x1 HV Phinishing Rinse (6-7 back ups)


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair

I miss Belnouvo DC. I haven't used his stuff in a long time. How is the peach pomade


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel

It's decent.  I've been using it to seal my ends.  

I like(d) Hairitage's Peach a little better tho'. 

This one is a little on the thicker side.  Her's was different.  Much lighter.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair

I saw on Facebook HH said she was binging back some old stuff and making new stuff


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel

I see Hattache now has Berry Frosting now.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair

Next time I need stuff, I'm going back to Hattache. I wonder if they will get the blueberry co wash. I haven't looked at Hattache in a while.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair

I want that buttercream. Even though I don't need it


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel

Yeah, because when I got my Riche DC'er  over BF, they didn't have Berry Frosting.  

They also have 5% if you like them on FB.

If you do it, please pm me the Code.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair

I already liked them. Around BF time but I didn't get a 5% code. Let me go and check


----------



## Beamodel

They are about to sell Belnouvo too


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel

Hattache is about to be a One Stop Shop!

If you get that Code....hit me up pm


----------



## Golden75

Good morning ladies!


----------



## natura87

Golden75 said:


> Good morning ladies!



Goodnight.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Hey Ladies!

Finished up - x1 Pomade Shop Rosemary Pomade (Vanilla) no backups of the Rosemary

Will pull out Liquid Gold's Green Magic


----------



## Froreal3

About to cowash...thinking about using the Keravada or As I AM Cowash.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Froreal3

Are you liking KeraVada Cowash any better?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel

I'm thinking about doing my Hair tomorrow afternoon since I'm off work.  *YAY* 

That will 'free up' my Tuesday evening.

Haven't decided if I will or what I will use???

I steeped a Pot of Catnip Tea (which I've had) 

Your thread on herbs made me pull it out.


----------



## Froreal3

IDareT'sHair said:


> Froreal3
> 
> Are you liking KeraVada Cowash any better?




IDareT'sHair I opted to use the As I Am Cowash instead, so I have still only used the Keravada cowash that one time.  It's still in rotation, so I'll probably use it again in the next couple weeks.

Right now I'm under the dryer with some SD MSI on my braids.   So far I like the consistency of the As I Am Cowash. It is the same consistency of the Cleansing Pudding. They both smell really good and seem to have some slippage.  My scalp feels clean too.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75

What's Up Ms. G?  Did you make a Curlmart Purchase?  

Girl, I made so many carts yesterday it was ridiculous and ended up with Nada.

That right there lets you know you need to stay Seated....


----------



## Froreal3

Of course I perused the hair aisle at Tarjay when I went to pick up some snacks. 

I didn't make a purchase.  Go me! I did see that the new Shea Moisture protein masks with the green label were g-g-g-gone. Thirsty pjs out here, I swear!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Froreal3

I'm still 'Thanking' You (in my heart) for telling me about that 16oz Cleansing Pudding (Sally). 

I probably never would have bought it again (in the bottles at 8oz) 

Unless I 'stumbled' on it in Sally picking up Plastic Caps or something. 

I see CM sells it in the Bottle too.erplexed

You did a Good Thing. 

Because I love that stuff for removing product. 

Although, I can get the job done with SM Purification too, that one is still nice to have (and it was a great price).


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Froreal3

I hate 'Floral' Scents, so I probably won't get the SM Monoi (unless you all give some rave reviews once you buy it).  

Cause I know, one of Ya'll PJ's is gone buy it. 

Right now I have no interest in that. At All.

It took everything I had down in my PJ Soul to finish up that Anti Breakage Mask because I absolutely hated the smell.


----------



## Froreal3

^^^IDareT'sHair

Of course I will cop it once I am probably down to one of my SD MSI's...just for research purposes and what not. 

I still have the CES chillin in there with the rest of my moisturizers. I really like it, but of course I have other stuff in there to use up as well. I want to try that Purification Mask yall keep raving about. 

My new thing is I won't try a new product in the same category until I am down to two products in the same category. So far I'm doing good.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Froreal3

Um..Yeah...Somebody in this thread always has got to do "The Research"

Did you say Your TMN came? If so, how do they smell?

I see folks are getting their orders......


----------



## Froreal3

^^I saw ppl on CN getting their orders. I have not received mine yet. I hope to get it before the 28 days is up though. 

My new rule is if it is beyond 2 weeks, I'm not gonna order it.


----------



## Froreal3

I just counted and see that the 31st is the 28th business day. *sigh* I'm not thirsty for the stuff, so not really sweating it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 curlyhersheygirl Golden75 Lita (everybody else)

Claudie Hair Revitalizer MLK Day Sale 28% Starts Monday 01/20 ends on Tuesday.

*cracks knuckles* Lemme make a little Claudie Cart


----------



## Froreal3

^^^Checks out site.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Oh...Speaking of Claudie, she has an on-going Code for LHCF.  I'll post it in the Vendors Thread.


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair said:


> Golden75  What's Up Ms. G?  Did you make a Curlmart Purchase?  Girl, I made so many carts yesterday it was ridiculous and ended up with Nada.  That right there lets you know you need to stay Seated....



IDareT'sHair -  Hey T!  I thought about CM for several days.  But no, not getting anything.  I really have no space for anything else.  I think imma have to sit out for awhile


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair

How is catnip tea. I'm going to buy that one soon. I read that it's a great conditioner but it's best to use that one without conditioner or any product on your hair.


----------



## divachyk

Hey ladies!  Think I will wash today. I'm trying to develop a good regi. Thinking As I Am Cowash and Annabelle's Blueberry.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel

Several Ladies in the earlier Tea Challenge were doing a Catnip & Fenugreek Combination faithfully in their Concoctions.  

So I started out combining the two, but then just started using Fenugreek alone without the Catnip.

But after reading your thread, I decided to pull the Catnip out and try it alone (based on what I read).  

I'll steep what I have left & try it to see if it is a Repurchase.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel

Maybe I'll do a Rinse with the Catnip after I've Cleansed my Hair (before DC'ing), since you said you read it was best to use w/o any product.

I'll try it a combination of ways.

And I decided to keep my Tuesday wash-day.  I decided to just stick to my schedule.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair 

There is a thread about catnip on another forum.  If I find the link, I will post it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Beamodel

Thanks Lady!

I wanted to use something different and saw Catnip and thought about having that and never using it 


I decided once HH opens back up & gets back on track (somewhat), I may mention to her about that Jar of Sprout I had that smelled like old bacon grease.erplexed 

I hate pitching products. And that was an 8oz jar.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair

Dang 8oz. Yea she been mixing up new stuff. She posted on Facebook.


----------



## Beamodel

Beamodel said:


> IDareT'sHair  There is a thread about catnip on another forum.  If I find the link, I will post it.



IDareT'sHair

http://www.naturallycurly.com/curlt...1-natural-conditioner-alternative-catnip.html


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Beamodel

Not that I expect her to replace/refund it or anything, but I do want to bring it to her attention.

There was nothing Sprout about that Jar of Sprout. 

 And I absolutely hate throwing out products - but that right there had to go.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Beamodel

Thinking about doing a mini baby Claudie cart.  

I wanted to gently 'browse' around and look but her site is off-line.

I may get a Cleansing Conditioner (hers are 16oz) and some thing else. 

 Maybe a Hairline & Temple Balm Revitalizer or maybe a Protein Rx? 

I know I'll get at least x2 items. I should check my stash right quick.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair

Yea, I would want to know what's up with it too. But she is probably going to say "oh you can still use it" etc. 

I haven't looked at Claudie's shop in a while. I still have that Khave lotion that I don't use bc of the scent. I need to just give that away.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel said:


> *Yea, I would want to know what's up with it too. But she is probably going to say "oh you can still use it" etc.
> *



Beamodel

 That stuff went straight in the Trash.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I forgot to mention CC's Naturals Soap Sale 5 Soaps for $25.00 Code = SOAPS

http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=...0apASy7JpnZE6kgOR6Aiabw&bvm=bv.59568121,d.aWc


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair

Claudie's site is down right now???? Dang. I wanted to pick up a couple thangs.

I finished up my Vanilla Silk on Friday. Also finished another Carrot Cake. I think I have about 4 backups of that. Good thing.....

I got my Happy Nappy minus one of my Vanilla Butters...


----------



## natura87

Melted down my Soultanicals Double Dutch Hair Yum. It was a brick but now it is much softer. This will be a great sealant. I will bun for the rest of January and do mini somethings for February.


----------



## natura87

The Double Dutch hair yum is chock full of oils. The scent definetly lingers.. But its a nice sweet candy scent.

I want to try the Knot buttah but I will wait until the store in Seoul carries it. They have some ST..which is odd..but YOLO.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Tried to Check-Out with Claudie's Protein Renew (x2) 

 I keep getting an error message. I tried on Google & Google Chrome.

Waiting to hear back from her on how to proceed? So, my cart is in limbo right now.

OT: KBN has 20% on $40.00 Code = MLK2014


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel

Hey Ms. Lady!


----------



## Brownie518

Hey ladies...
IDareT'sHair
Beamodel


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518

Did you see my post? I couldn't check out my Claudie. 

 I'm waiting to hear back from her.


----------



## Beamodel

Brownie518
IDareT'sHair

Hey ladies. Just logged on while at wrk. Did you all see the newest post in HH thread with the moldy product. :-(

This still just gets worse and worse for Devon.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

Using Liquid Gold's Green Magic now for our G.A. Challenge. Will keep using this for the next 2 weeks. 

After that I'll switch over to the rest of that 'experimental' Pomade I bought from AV.  And try to finish it up.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel

I saw that.  That was Nasty.


----------



## Brownie518

Im using Peppermint Pomade and my KV oil with MSM. IDareT'sHair

I cant believe that whole thing is still going on. Ive had some stuff of hers for a year and never had mold or seperating.... Beamodel

Just checked out with Claudie. Renew protein, Tea, Kahve DC, both Quinoa coffees.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

Hmph.  Lemme go see if I can check out.  It kept kicking me out.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair

I had no problem. $23 off...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I tried to go through both Google and Google Chrome and it keeps saying unsecured site or something like that.

Imma reboot and see.

Brownie518


----------



## Beamodel

Nice haul Brownie518

IDareT'sHair

Try explorer or Firefox


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Beamodel

Yeah....Cause I'm still getting a security warning. Maybe it means I don't need to get anything.

She says she's having a VD Sale, maybe I'll wait until then? I'll try FireFox, if it doesn't work, I'm giving up.

Thanks

 ETA: I give up.  Maybe she can invoice me for it?  If not, Imma skip it.erplexed


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Welp. 

I was finally able to check out with Claudie. She had to have them go in and do something to adjust the site.

I ended up with x2 Renew Protein (x1 Scented & x1 in Unscented)


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel

Well, I'm done now.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair

I think I am going to drop out of our "personal growth aid challenge". Sulphur is causing way too many headaches for me. I have serious sinus problems and this is making it worse. II am not scheduled to wash my hair today but I think I will b/c I did my sulphur mix a few days ago. 

Mega Tek & MN caused headache's too. Oh well, I guess my hair is just going to have to grow at it's normal rate. I will just have to focus on retention big time...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel

Well, I hope you get better.  I don't blame you (I'd rewash to).  

I use a combo of Sulfur & non-Sulfur products.  Sulfur dries my hair out, so I try to avoid those.


----------



## Froreal3

Used NJoy oil on my scalp, some Annabelle's Blueberry Cheesecake leave in with Blueberry Cheesecake Hair Cream on my braids.  yummy. Smells so good. Very moisturizing stuff.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Used some Bel Nouvo Peach Pomade on Ends. 

I have about 1-2 more touch ups before I'm done with this Jar.

No back ups.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Beamodel I stopped using stuff with sulfur for the same reason.


----------



## Brownie518

Hey ladies. I'm here at work sick! I must have picked up some bug. I was okay when I woke up but by the time I got here I had a fever, nausea, the works! It came out of nowhere.


----------



## Minty

Hey ladies, old new and in-between. Showing love!


----------



## Beamodel

curlyhersheygirl
What are you using now, that's producing results? These headaches are a killer. 

Brownie518
I hope you feel better sis


----------



## Brownie518

Thanks Be..

Beamodel


----------



## Golden75

Hey ladies!  Bracing for another winter storm...hope work is closed tomorrow.  Everybody that is affected, be safe!

So I want to get some herbs for tea rinsing.  Where are you ladies getting herbs at the best prices online?  I was gonna use Rose Mountain Herbs, but their shipping is usually high.  My shoprite may have some I can use.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75

I get Alvita Tea(s) from Vitacost (check those out) Great Selection


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Minty

Hey Missy!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl Beamodel

I avoid MSM because of dryness.  I can/will only use it for a limited time.  

I'll skip purchasing products (usually) that has it in there.

Glad I didn't have the Headaches though.


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Golden75
> 
> I get Alvita Tea(s) from Vitacost (check those out) Great Selection


 
IDareT'sHair - Thank you!  Lawd I made a couple tea carts.  Folks want $15+ for shipping.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Golden75

Vitacost has Shipping at 5 Bucks.


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Golden75
> 
> Vitacost has Shipping at 5 Bucks.


 
IDareT'sHair - Free over $50 - easy peasy!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Golden75

Yeah, I know about that Free/Ship....

I had made a Cart yesterday. Cause I need some Vitamin D. 

But I had HSR in there (on Sale) and some Giovanni Nutra-Fix Reconstructor and some Tea(s).

 I emptied it and decided to just go to a Drug Store where I can ONLY get Vitamin D.


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair - I got teas, avj, avg, and devacurl no poo .  Imma check the grocery store first on the teas, and prob hit pay nah after lunch, if I don't leave work before then.


----------



## Golden75

Soultanicals is promising new shipping turn-around, 5-7, and a reward program


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75 said:


> - I* got teas, avj, avg, and devacurl no poo* . Imma check the grocery store first on the teas, and prob hit pay nah after lunch, if I don't leave work before then.



@Golden75

Nice Cart!...



Golden75 said:


> *Soultanicals is promising new shipping turn-around, 5-7, and a reward program *




@Golden75

Hmmpph. Pffftt.  

They could "promise" me a New Porche and I still wouldn't want none...erplexed

Isn't this their 2nd or 3rd New & Improved Shipping Times Promise?


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Golden75
> 
> Nice Cart!...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Golden75
> 
> Hmmpph. Pffftt.
> 
> They could "promise" me a New Porche and I still wouldn't want none...erplexed
> 
> *Isn't this their 2nd or 3rd New & Improved Shipping Times Promise*?


 
IDareT'sHair - Prob closer to 10th.  I think since day one they been sending those emails out.  

I was hoping I had enough rewards to cash out and be done but I need 618 more to get 25% off .


----------



## Golden75

Purchased Catnip, Marshmellow Root, Burdock Root, Slippery Elm teas, and AVJ & AVG from Vitacost. Decided not to get Devacul no-poo since I have enought cleansers now. So proud of myself 

ETA: And Horsetail tea


----------



## Froreal3

Hi ladies! Just chillin here on my lunch break. 

Brownie518 Feel better!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Used Up:
x1 33.8 oz Alter Ego Garlic Rx (have x1 16oz Alter Ego Garlic Rx - Back Up)

Also rinsed the final HQS Coconut Lime Cleansing Conditioner out of a 16oz Bottle #noshame 

 (0 back ups of the Coconut, but I have x2 16oz of the Strawberry & Lime)


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75

I see you got your Vitacost on!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75 said:


> *I was hoping I had enough rewards to cash out and be done but I need 618 more to get 25% off .*


 
Golden75

 I wonder how many Points I got with them?  I spent a bit with them early-on.

 I have no clue what I would use them for tho'.


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair - Yea, got my teas!  Now I just have to remember to use them.  How often to you use the AE Garlic?  

I'm not sure how far back ST went with the points.  Thought I could at least get a free sample or something. I think 1000 pts for 25% off and the other option I don't even  remember but you needed more than 1000.

Sure hope the job closes tomorrow.  I mean, I ain't going any way, but I'd rather not use my time.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Golden75

I got like 1500 points? So, what % is that?

Yeah, everybody is hoping schools etc...close tomorrow 

 Because it's suppose to be -3 Zero with a -10 Wind Chill.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Golden75

I usually just use AE Garlic after I relax.

 But I've been dealing with some 'shedding' lately, so I pulled it out tonight.

Do you use AE Garlic? I know I've had that jar for 2-3 Years....


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75

ETA:  33.8 is over a Liter, so I know I've had that jar for a minute.  

My Back Up is only 16.9 ounces. 

And I don't use it that 'often' (Although I may start for the next few weeks)erplexed

I even think I sent another Poster a Jar out of it and still had plenty left.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair

Did u try the catnip yet? Mines is cooling now


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Beamodel

Yes. 

I left a Review in the Coffee/Tea Thread. I used it after Co-Cleansed on "Clean Hair"

My Hair rinsed very Soft & Silky. Then I Steamed (DC'ed).

I will use it again on Friday (for review & research purposes).

Very Nice.


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Golden75
> 
> *I got like 1500 points? So, what % is that*?
> 
> Yeah, everybody is hoping schools etc...close tomorrow
> 
> Because it's suppose to be -3 Zero with a -10 Wind Chill.



IDareT'sHair - Say what???  How you get so many points?  You hated ST 2 mins after they launched   Let me check on the point thing for you....

We got snow.  Left work early so I wouldn't have to fly up my one way to get home


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair said:


> Golden75
> 
> ETA:  33.8 is over a Liter, so I know I've had that jar for a minute.
> 
> My Back Up is only 16.9 ounces.
> 
> And I don't use it that 'often' (Although I may start for the next few weeks)erplexed
> 
> I even think I sent another Poster a Jar out of it and still had plenty left.



IDareT'sHair - I got a 33oz jar too.  Had for years.  Since I am kinda new at handling my hair, I'm not sure if my shedding is normal or excessive, but I'm trying to curb it a bit in case it's the latter. 

Think I'll use it tomorrow.  Trying to decide what I want to DC with.  May be I'll finish up CJ Rehab


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Golden75

I hauled Hard when they first came out.erplexed 

Bought Multiples of errthang (you know how we do)...

But you're right.....I did hate it like in 2 minutes. 

I still have 16oz of the Sorrell and another 16oz of the Kink Drink.

If she would have put them in x2 8oz Bottles I could have at least sold one of each.

I was so done with her for doing that. 

Still done with her for that.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75 said:


> - *I got a 33oz jar too. Had for years. Since I am kinda new at handling my hair, I'm not sure if my shedding is normal or excessive, but I'm trying to curb it a bit in case it's the latter.
> 
> Think I'll use it tomorrow. Trying to decide what I want to DC with. May be I'll finish up CJ Rehab *


 
Golden75

 This is EXACTLY What I did Tonight! 

 Will use AE Garlic again next wash-day  And probably CJ Rehab (again too).


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75

G, Gurl...I don't care what nobody say -- That Curl Rehab is the business.


----------



## Golden75

I think ST is cheating me out of my points!  SHADE ALREADY!!! They only gave me points from a January 2013 order, but not my BF order which would give me close to, if not 1000 pts.  See, I can't mess with these folks.  Oh wow, just noticed  they marked my BF order as refunded!  WTH is up with ST??? Sent them an email.

IDareT'sHair - Now when I clicked the link from work on the rewards, it took me to the 2 point levels, but now it's not there.  The other option may have been free shipping.


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Golden75
> 
> I hauled Hard when they first came out.erplexed
> 
> Bought Multiples of errthang (you know how we do)...
> 
> But you're right.....I did hate it like in 2 minutes.
> 
> *I still have 16oz of the Sorrell and another 16oz of the Kink Drink*.
> 
> If she would have put them in x2 8oz Bottles I could have at least sold one of each.
> 
> I was so done with her for doing that.
> 
> Still done with her for that.



IDareT'sHair - That was very stupid of them.  They could at least ask first.  Hate when folks be assuming


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75 said:


> *I think ST is cheating me out of my points! SHADE ALREADY!!! They only gave me points from a January 2013 order, but not my BF order which would give me close to, if not 1000 pts. See, I can't mess with these folks. Oh wow, just noticed they marked my BF order as refunded! WTH is up with ST??? Sent them an email.
> 
> **- Now when I clicked the link from work on the rewards, it took me to the 2 point levels, but now it's not there. The other option may have been free shipping.*


 
Golden75

 See...

 I just can't with them.


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair said:


> Golden75
> 
> G, Gurl...I don't care what nobody say -- That Curl Rehab is the business.



IDareT'sHair - I will kindly be participating in the CJ Easter sale.  I sure will, no shame.  I will also spend enough to get free shipping, that's easy cause I'm getting a big ol' 32oz Rehab in Strawberry Ice Cream.  Yes, I am


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75 said:


> *- That was very stupid of them. They could at least ask first. Hate when folks be assuming *



@Golden75

Then when I expressed my displeasure about it...

 She come talmbout she ran out of 8oz bottles......:buttkick:

I told her she shouldn't have arbitrarily made that assumption.  

What if they were gifts for someone? No answererplexed


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Golden75
> 
> Then when I expressed my displeasure about it...
> 
> She come talmbout she ran out of 8oz bottles......:buttkick:
> 
> I told her she shouldn't have arbitrarily made that assumption.
> 
> What if they were gifts for someone? No answererplexed



IDareT'sHair - Ok, that situation rings a bell now.  I remember you posting about that.  Stupid, and she lied, she know she had them bottles.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75 said:


> *- I will kindly be participating in the CJ Easter sale. I sure will, no shame. I will also spend enough to get free shipping, that's easy cause I'm getting a big ol' 32oz Rehab in Strawberry Ice Cream. Yes, I am *




Golden75

 Hey What can I say????

 When mkd said she was using the Line Exclusively....Hey I was like..

 I'm looking forward to using it again on Friday!..


----------



## Golden75

Making CJ cart


----------



## Golden75

32oz rehab SIC sold out.  I see imma need to hit that sale as soon as it starts.

 I'm a mess, thinking bout some Easter sale already


----------



## IDareT'sHair

DUPLICATE POST............................


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75 said:


> *Making CJ cart*





Golden75 said:


> 32oz rehab SIC sold out. I see imma need to hit that sale as soon as it starts.
> 
> *I'm a mess, thinking bout some Easter sale already*


 
Golden75

 No, I call that Being S-M-A-R-T!  

 We had started planning for BF around Halloween or Labor Day?...

 You need to start practicing paynahpaynahpaynah NOW. 

 You need to be in Training.

 I see Imma need to stay up with Ya'll that night!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Golden75

I'm glad I made that re-Purchase (for the Rehabs & Deep Fix). 

My Hair is super-soft.


----------



## Brownie518

Hey ladies!! We're having a snow storm right now. It was clean and clear at my house but once I got closer to work, it was a wrap!!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *Hey ladies!! We're having a snow storm right now. It was clean and clear at my house but once I got closer to work, it was a wrap!!!*


 
Brownie518

 I know you all are getting Pounded today. 

 It's really super cold here (Probably too cold to snow).  

 I haven't looked out my window to see if anything was happenin'


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Beamodel TPS rosemary ( sulfur free ), NG rosemary  and HH soft black coffee give me the best results. I'm not sure if HH still sells the soft coffee so maybe try the other two.


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Golden75  I'm glad I made that re-Purchase (for the Rehabs & Deep Fix).  My Hair is super-soft.



IDareT'sHair -  i got a rehab from CM recently in SIC, will finish the gardenia tomorrow.  I have a deep fix from the aveyou groupon days that I haven't tried yet. May be I'll use that one this weekend.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

I'm waiting for ST to clarify this rewards program so I can cash out as well. I have almost 1700 points.


----------



## Beamodel

curlyhersheygirl
Thank you


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

This storm is messing with my WiFi, I had to come on my PC


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Beamodel @curlyhersheygirl

I try to avoid Sulfur based products, moreso because of Dryness.

Here are some of the G.A.'s I use/enjoy:

Naturellle Grow Rosemary & Parsley
Naturelle Grow Honey Balm
Camille Rose Ajani Growth Balm (has Biotin)
Claudie's Hairline Temple Balm Revitalizer
Claudie's Iman Butter
JBCO & HBCO
 TPS Pomades (w/o Sulfur)


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Beamodel @curlyhersheygirl

Oh I'll also be using the LinoMoist. And PALTAS (which is an Oil)

 Annabelle's Scalp Butter
 Darcy's Eucalyptus & Mint
 Komaza Scalp Butter


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair I'm really loving the supreme butter from LACE, thanks for suggesting it  I've been on the look out for nice butters since the HH mess is only getting worse


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair curlyhersheygirl 

I want a growth aid that produces great results semi quickly. I know sulphur does this but it's causing horrendous headaches for me.     

I wasn't initially interested in Paltas due to the mineral oil but I might order a bottle anyway just to test it out for a month.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *I've been on the look out for nice butters since the HH mess is only getting worse *



@curlyhersheygirl

Isn't it though???????

Yeah, LACE Supreme is good.  

I think my CCs Natural butters may be good too?

 The Horsetail one and the Flax Butter


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel

WOW!  I didn't know Sulfur was that potent?  I guess it is.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl

Have you tried KBN's Butter?


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair I have but those aren't as smooth as I would like.

My Favs are 

HH sprout 
HV almond glaze
PBN cupuacu
TPS sweet indulgence
Ynobe silky shea 
JC nourish & shine


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair I tried some of the original moxie stuff and I wasn't impressed. 
First off everything smells overly herbal due to the ayurvedic ingredients and secondly for the price it didn't do anything spectacular. I'm glad I didn't pay full price for them, I will not repurchase any.


----------



## Brownie518

Hey, is anyone still using Trigger? I'm going to massage that in tomorrow and let it sit all day. Its supposed to be around 10 so I surely won't be going anywhere.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518

I would. But I don't have any.

@Beamodel

I put all the HH I have left (that was out in the Fridge) 

 Most of mine are from the ETSY days and are Fine.  

But I guess I need to gone & finish those up.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl

Well, You may really like Kizuri's  Beauty Olive & Shea Moisturizing Butter (it's very nice)

And Smoove like you like it.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair

The only ones not in em the fridge are the ones I'm using. I have several bottles of PLBM and SCM and carrot cake in the fridge. I don't have any mold on old and/of new. 

I'm not tossing anything. I will use it up.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel said:


> The only ones not in em the fridge are the ones I'm using. I have several bottles of PLBM and SCM and carrot cake in the fridge. I don't have any mold on old and/of new.
> 
> *I'm not tossing anything. I will use it up.*



@Beamodel Brownie518

Me Either.

My PLBM & SCM were those 'Testers' she sent me (they've always been in the Fridge), but I had some: Moisture Riser, Carrot Cake, Jar of Joe, Sprout in my Bathroom Cabinet, that I pulled out & stuck in the Fridge.

All of this stuff (except for the Carrot Cake Frosting) is from ETSY.

I looked at the Liquid Cake Batter (which was already in the Fridge) and it looks fine.

I did not look at the Big City Punch.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair

I wonder why some people stuff got mold and others don't. I think her shop won't be around by the time I use up everything I currently have. 

But nope, even my stuff that's in my bathroom including Expressoself, PLBM, SCM, moisture riser, cake batter & carrot cake are all open and currently being rotated. No mold in them. 

Matter of fact, I used PLBM as my leave in tonight and sealed with carrot cake.


----------



## Golden75

I used PLBM tonight too .


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Beamodel

Mine are all fine. The only 'issue' I had, was with that x1 Sprout which was definitely 'off'. (But not molded)erplexed.

I got a Dark Honey Rinse on a Swap recently that had a little bit out of it.

So, since it's already open, I'll start on that next. 

 Those also have all been in the Fridge - I have x2 more unopened.


----------



## Beamodel

Golden75 said:


> I used PLBM tonight too .


 Golden75 

What are we gonna do when we run out? :-( I have two back up bottles and I have 1/4th left of the one opened.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair

I'm holding on to my dark honey like its gold. I only have one bottle


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Beamodel @Golden75

After my Hair Dried tonight, I did a nice Scalp Massage with: Sprout.....

 *pours out some moisture riser for hh*


----------



## Beamodel

Sprout is nice. I only have a sample sz left of that :-(


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel said:


> *I'm holding on to my dark honey like its gold. I only have one bottle*


 
Beamodel

 So was I, but I better gone & use it up.


----------



## Golden75

Beamodel said:


> Golden75  What are we gonna do when we run out? :-( I have two back up bottles and I have 1/4th left of the own one.



Beamodel - I just started using it, so far it's nice.  But my hair likes most things I dump on it, so I'm sure I got something in the stash that will do just as well.  Matter fact, MHC Burdock Lotion is awesome!!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel said:


> *Sprout is nice. I only have a sample sz left of that :-(*


 
Beamodel

 Gurl....I was Hotter than Fish Grease when I had to pitch that 8oz Jar.

 I can always go back to Brown Butter Beauty's Mixed Greens for this one, but it's Twice as High.


----------



## Beamodel

Golden75 said:


> Beamodel Matter fact, MHC Burdock Lotion is awesome!!!



Golden75

Let me go look at this. My hair hates aloe so if aloe is in it, I might have to pass in it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75 said:


> - I just started using it, so far it's nice. But my hair likes most things I dump on it, so I'm sure I got something in the stash that will do just as well. Matter fact, *MHC Burdock Lotion is awesome!!!*


 
Golden75

 I Agree!


----------



## Golden75

Beamodel & IDareT'sHair -  The DHC did nothing for my hair.  Felt like I was just applying body lotion.  I used what I felt was a lot to feel semi-clean, maybe close to a 1/4 bottle.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Lawd...I felt the same way when Enso:


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75

Nah....You didn't use that much and I greatly appreciated the Swap!

I'll use it Friday.


----------



## Beamodel

Golden75
IDareT'sHair

The burdock ingredients look good to me. I'm going to try it when I run out of stuff. It has aloe extra in it but it's way at the bottom of the list. 

I mixed PLBM with a tad but of Annabelle's Blueberry. My hair is incredibly soft. I'm loving it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel Golden75

I still haven't found "replacements" for many of the EN products.  I just 'make do'.

I'm afraid it's going to be the same for Sprout & Jar of Joe which were my main staples from this Line.erplexed


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel

Her 'scents' (MHC) leave a lot to be desired.

I know *Fab* Brownie, myself and others liked the MHC Afrikoko Silky Lotion and there was another one (can't remember the name)?


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair said:


> Golden75  Nah....You didn't use that much and I greatly appreciated the Swap!  I'll use it Friday.



IDareT'sHair -  Really?  Cause when I looked at it I was surprised so much was gone.   And no prob!  Glad it could go to a good home


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair said:


> Beamodel  Her 'scents' (MHC) leave a lot to be desired.  I know *Fab* Brownie, myself and others liked the MHC Afrikoko Silky Lotion and there was another one (can't remember the name)?



I want that Afri Silk next.  I need a sale tho


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75 said:


> *- Really? Cause when I looked at it I was surprised so much was gone. And no prob! Glad it could go to a good home*



@Golden75

It was fine. 

 Me & My Home Welcomed it with Open Arms.



Golden75 said:


> *I want that Afri Silk next. I need a sale tho*



@Golden75

Wasn't her BF B1 G1 Free? I think it always is............

Her Sales aren't the 'greatest' with the Exception of BF.  

I forget how her MDay Sales are.:scratchch


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair - i believe MHC BF sale was 50% off all 8oz.

I'll be watching.  Surprised none of these vendors offered good MLK discounts.  Really lackluster.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair said:


> Beamodel  Her 'scents' (MHC) leave a lot to be desired.  I know *Fab* Brownie, myself and others liked the MHC Afrikoko Silky Lotion and there was another one (can't remember the name)?



IDareT'sHair

Off to look at that one too


----------



## Golden75

Beamodel said:


> IDareT'sHair  Off to look at that one too



  me too


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> *I would. But I don't have any*.
> 
> @Beamodel
> 
> I put all the HH I have left (that was out in the Fridge)
> 
> Most of mine are from the ETSY days and are Fine.
> 
> But I guess I need to gone & finish those up.


IDareT'sHair

 I need to check my stash. I think I have a big bottle somewhere and one thats still in the package.  I'm working from a 4oz bottle right now. I think the other two are 8oz and maybe 12 or 16...I'll check tomorrow.


----------



## Brownie518

I have MHC on my list. Next time around, I'll be getting some of her newer items and I'll probably get that Afrikoko. I loooove that stuff!! 

I am dying to buy some more Vanilla Silk.....


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 Golden75 Beamodel

Ya'll some _real_ PJ's over here..........


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair said:


> Brownie518 Golden75 Beamodel  Ya'll some real PJ's over here..........



IDareT'sHair - Well ain't that the pot calling the kettle black 

Took a snow day, well ice day.  It was so cold this am, dogs quickly handled their biz and came back in.  

Prepooing w/ ST power to the prepoo and gonna use CJ Daily fix, rehab, argan & olive, and smoothing lotion.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75

Welp.  Nothing was cancelled here today.  Right now it's Minus 2. erplexed 

So, I'm tryna' wrap my mind around leaving here.

IKR: "Pot meet Kettle"


----------



## mkd

IDareT'sHair, I am definitely going to have to participate in CJ Easter sale, I need more deep fix, curl rehab, daily fix, smoothing lotion and pattern pusha.  I would love to get enough to last all year.  But aveyou is always cool since they ship for $1.


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair said:


> Golden75  Welp.  Nothing was cancelled here today.  Right now it's Minus 2. erplexed  So, I'm tryna' wrap my mind around leaving here.  IKR: "Pot meet Kettle"



IDareT'sHair -  I thought about going, but I put not going in my head last night.  And when the news said black ice, nope!

Our schools were on delayed opening, and some of the side streets still look crappy.  I'd rather stay home and use up something


----------



## IDareT'sHair

mkd said:


> *I am definitely going to have to participate in CJ Easter sale, I need more deep fix, curl rehab, daily fix, smoothing lotion and pattern pusha. I would love to get enough to last all year. But aveyou is always cool since they ship for $1.*


 
mkd 

 Imma definitely be up with you Curl Junkie-Junkies!  Lurking....

 Her Sale is like what? 25% or is it more?

 I know.  AveYou is always good to go!  

 Plus they have that $25 off $100 & $1.00 Shipping which always helps a Sista' Out.



			
				Golden75;19558039[B said:
			
		

> I'd rather stay home and use up something[/B]


 
Golden75 

 Hmmpf.  Or stay home & buy up something.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair said:


> Brownie518 Golden75 Beamodel  Ya'll some real PJ's over here..........



IDareT'sHair

Hmmmmm look at the pot calling the kettle BLACK lol.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

mkd

I see Ya' Ms. MKD. 

Got them Curls Poppin' in that Avi!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel

Hey Lady!


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair - at buy something   As much as I want to, i can't!  Plus ain't nobody got a sale going on.

I do think CJ Easter sale is 25%, she better not change it now that I've decided to participate.  

Just cleaned off my car and let her run a bit.  Northface coat & Uggs keeps me toasty!


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair said:


> Beamodel  Hey Lady!



IDareT'sHair

Hey girly. I'm sorry for the delay. I'm at the "plantation" trying to lurk and work lol.


----------



## HanaKuroi

mkd said:


> IDareT'sHair, I am definitely going to have to participate in CJ Easter sale, I need more deep fix, curl rehab, daily fix, smoothing lotion and pattern pusha.  I would love to get enough to last all year.  But aveyou is always cool since they ship for $1.



Easter sale? When is Easter?

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## Daernyris

HanaKuroi said:


> Easter sale? When is Easter?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using LHCF


 

Easter is April 20th


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Brownie518 I'm working on a 16oz bottle of trigga myself. I'll finish it up but I won't repurchase.


----------



## beautyaddict1913

curlyhersheygirl why aren't you repurchasing trigger? I thought about getting more for the MLK day sale but I have too many oils that I need to use up!

mkd hey lady! I was just thinking about u! Idk when u came back but I haven't seen you in forever!

IDareT'sHair lawd y'all already talking about Easter lol. Got me excited too now lol. Knowing I need to restock my CJ Argan Condish and try that honey butter stuff again. 

Hello to everyone! I'm over here trying to bring my hair back to life since it's been so dry during this harsh winter! We have never had a winter in a Texas that has been this consistent - it has been cold every single day! My hair doesn't know how to act lol. I'm thinking of trying the Jardin Oil from Hairveda. I know y'all have tried it! Any reviews?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@beautyaddict1913

Gurl....we gets it in early. You know how we do!

I have tried the Jardin Oil. (I got it on a Swap). 

It reminds me a lot of CoCosta except with a slightly Floral/Grassy scent. Not overpowering in the scent. 

It's decent and I would repurchase.

You might want to also look at KeraVada. Those are some good oils. 

They are on Sale now and there is an LHCF Discount Code.

 ETA:

http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=...YGzu1cUJi35RomKk4iGODxw&bvm=bv.59568121,d.aWc


----------



## beautyaddict1913

IDareT'sHair thank you luv you always have the scoop! What do u like from Keraveda? I'm in here reading about all kinds of stuff I haven't heard of lol. I'm still over here trying to use old stuff. I need to start a rotation like you all because using one thing at a time is taking ten years lol


----------



## IDareT'sHair

beautyaddict1913

We've been killin' all the KV Oils (there is a Thread in the Vendors Section as well) You should check it out.

I personally like (in no particular order):
Fenugreek
Coffee
Bramhi
Green Tea
Hibiscus


----------



## beautyaddict1913

IDareT'sHair thank you! have you tried any of the skin care products? Tis the year of skin care for me!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

beautyaddict1913 said:


> *thank you! have you tried any of the skin care products? Tis the year of skin care for me!*



@beautyaddict1913

No, I have not. They sent me a 'sample' when they first launched but I didn't use it, because I have extremely sensitive skin.

It gets good reviews tho'.

This the Year for Evvverything when it comes to you Ms. BeautyAddict. You know how you do.


----------



## beautyaddict1913

IDareT'sHair Lmaaaoo!!! I'm laughing so hard cuz u know me so well! Now why they won't give me my ADHD diagnosis I don't know lol! I have sensitive skin too so I should tread lightly - especially since I saw there was citrus in the mask - my skin doesn't handle citrus well.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

beautyaddict1913 said:


> *Lmaaaoo!!! I'm laughing so hard cuz u know me so well!* Now why they won't give me my ADHD diagnosis I don't know lol! I have sensitive skin too so I should tread lightly - *especially since I saw there was citrus in the mask - my skin doesn't handle citrus well*.



beautyaddict1913

 Hmmph.  You know I know how we get down over here!

 Me Either Girl.  Citrus Oil is the Debil.:angeldevi


----------



## Brownie518

Hi, ladies


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518

I'm tawkin' @beautyaddict1913 into buying some KeraVada Oils...........oke:


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Finished Up:
Andrew Lessman Hair, Skin, Nails (no back ups) Will go back to Viviscal.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> I'm tawkin' @beautyaddict1913 into buying some KeraVada Oils...........oke:


 IDareT'sHair

Yes, do!! Which ones?


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> Brownie518 Golden75 Beamodel
> 
> Ya'll some _real_ PJ's over here..........


----------



## Brownie518

curlyhersheygirl said:


> Brownie518 I'm working on a 16oz bottle of trigga myself. I'll finish it up but I won't repurchase.




curlyhersheygirl

I'm debating on repurchasing, too.....


----------



## beautyaddict1913

Brownie518 why are u debating repurchasing Trigger? U used to love it! What do you like from KeraVeda?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

Trigga' just kinda 'outpriced' themselves with me and their discounts always suck.  

So, I ended my brief but very passionate love affair with them.


----------



## Brownie518

beautyaddict1913

Heyyy!!!!"!
Trigga...idk I just don't use it as much. I tear up KV oils for my prepoos and stuff so I don't need it really. I loooove KV Fenugreek and the Amla Brahmi Fenugreek blend. The Green tea Nettle is good, too. I just ordered 3 of the new joints. Should be here this week.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair

I hate their sales. Annoying for some reason. Always so busy...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *I hate their sales. Annoying for some reason. Always so busy...*



@Brownie518

I pretty much do those like I do ST'icals and KIM 

And then ask myself: WHY am I still subscribed to them.


----------



## Beamodel

Hi ladies

I moisturized my hair with Annabelle's Blueberry DC and sealed with Alba Botanicals Kukui nut oil. Very soft moisturized hair. I'm loving this combo.


----------



## mkd

beautyaddict1913 hi! I was just looking at your blog nice!  I love the real techniques sponge as much as my beauty blender.  I also want naked 3 and the lorac pro palette.


----------



## beautyaddict1913

Beamodel I need to check out Annabelle's! I'm out the loop girl lol!

mkd thank you so much! I don't have a beauty blender but I heard that RT was just as awesome! I am still learning how to use it. 

Today I finished up my KBB DC. I only got 3 uses out of it this time - I used to get 4 when my hair was shorter. I don't have any back ups and I won't repurchase. Even on sale I can't justify just using something 3 times. I have a secret weapon that I haven't used yet but that's it for her DC's. I just got done steaming so I'm about to go detangle. This is the first time that I've ever detangled after DC in all of the years that I've been doing my hair - so we will see how that works for me. 

Be back later! Hopefully y'all ain't sleep lol


----------



## Beamodel

beautyaddict1913

Annabelle's products are awesome. We have a LHCF code too. She has a valentine sale coming up. I'm certain you will be pleased with whatever you get from her. Plus she has great customer service.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@beautyaddict1913

I looked at your Blog too. 

I said: that Durn Beauty know she will _"Beat That Face till times Get Better"_

Very Nice.

@mkd 

I'm so happeh Ya'll back!


----------



## Golden75

Finished CJ Rehab in Gardenia - SIC waiting in the stash.  Pulled out Deep Fix for weekend wash.  That Deep Fix smells so good!

I think I may have an issue with citrus on my face too.  I bought a face cream, but I think I'm sending it back.  Face ain't been right since I used it 

Really don't feel like going to work tomorrow.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75 said:


> Finished CJ Rehab in Gardenia - SIC waiting in the stash. Pulled out Deep Fix for weekend wash. That Deep Fix smells so good!
> 
> I think I may have an issue with citrus on my face too. I bought a face cream, but I think I'm sending it back. Face ain't been right since I used it
> 
> *Really don't feel like going to work tomorrow.*



@Golden75

Gurl....I don't wanna go either. 

I think Friday I might use Deep Fix & Rehab.

It's really strange G because some Citrus products don't bother me?


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair - I've never had a problem with citrus in any form in body or hair products, but my face ain't having it!  Very strange.  The face cream has a lemon scent, so may be it's just too much.

At least tomorrow is Thursday.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75

I know. 

But I still don't wanna go G!  It's too Cold.erplexed

How you 'like' doing your Hair on a Regular?  Are you having Fun?


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair -  I'm trying to bring a little positivity, Thursday is better than Tuesday!

Styling is getting easier, but I'm still challenged.  I just don't understand how I can teach myself to install extension but I can't do a decent flat twist or french braid to save my life!  Learned how to do a banana clip bun today, so I'm happy!


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair

I ordered paltas. Let's see if this growth aid works and won't cause me headaches


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75 said:


> -  *I'm trying to bring a little positivity, Thursday is better than Tuesday!*
> 
> Styling is getting easier, but I'm still challenged. I just don't understand how I can teach myself to install extension but I can't do a decent flat twist or french braid to save my life! Learned how to do a banana clip bun today, so I'm happy!



@Golden75 

I know you were Girl. At least you should feel better about your Stash. 

That you are actually using it instead of letting it sit & collect dust while you're all "Installed Up"

 *sucks teef at sub-zero weather.


Beamodel said:


> *I ordered paltas. Let's see if this growth aid works and won't cause me headaches*



@Beamodel

It will last you forever, because you are real light-handed with stuff.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair 

I was gonna get two bottles but then I was like nah, it's gonna last me forever. Just like you said, I'm super light with stuff.


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair - Def not ready to be out in that cold tomorrow.  Hope I have enough gas to get to work & back.  Really don't want to be out pumping gas in the am!

Yea I'm using & still tossing .  My PBN Sapote oil & lotion smelled off, pitched it.  Them mold stories got me scurred.  Now I really ain't feeling hair products in opaque bottles.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Beamodel

It would be 'worth it' to get the x2, since it's coming from the UK

 But you need to see how it works for you first. 

 Yes you are super light-handed. 

I'm not understanding how you do that?


----------



## Beamodel

Golden75

I'm watching every hair product too. Making sure I don't see any mold. So far so good.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair

Lol. Girl I don't know how I do it either. It just takes me forever to get through stuff. 

Yea I want to test it out to be sure I like it first. I'm flaky with growth aids, especially oiling scalp. We shall see when I get it in like 3wks or so.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Golden75 @Beamodel

I got a little Paranoid last night being up in that HH Thread and went on a product 'witch hunt':flyingwit

I'm better today.


----------



## Golden75

I need to read that Paltas thread .  Almost bought when it was first posted.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Golden75 @Beamodel

I like it (PALTAS). 

But ya'll know I'll grab a bottle of Oil in a Heartbeat.

It's like using JBCO.

 Maybe a tad lighter and a little stankier (but it doesn't linger) at all.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair
Lol. I know but we obviously have to double check to make sure we don't see mold. Even though our stash is pre-code debacle. 

Golden75
I was gonna get it when the thread first started but the mineral oil turned me off. But since I get major headaches from sulphur, I said what the heck. Let me try it. After all mineral oil has never done my scalp any harm growing up when my mom applied grease to it.


----------



## Golden75

Beamodel & IDareT'sHair -  i've tossed a lot and only 2 products had mold, Shi naturals tea (refrigerated) & HV Red Condish.  Others exhibited signs - looked weird, felt strange, smelled off. 

This is why I'll be in this stash deep!  But I'd like to add a couple more Annabelles, SD, CJ, a couple SSI


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel

Yeah, you shouldn't get any Headaches since there is no Sulfur.  

Just Tea Tree Oil and some other stuff.  

I don't even know what all the Ingredients are?  

Somebody was talmbout they makin' their own.....


----------



## Beamodel

Golden75
IDareT'sHair

I'm So tempted to get more if Annabelle's blueberry DC. I only have one in opened bottle left. 

My opened one is basically done. Not enough to DC with. So I just diluted it and I'm using it as a leave in/moisturizer.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair

Not a bad idea to make it, but I'm not ready for that just yet.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75 said:


> - i've tossed a lot and only 2 products had mold, Shi naturals tea (refrigerated) & *HV Red Condish.* Others exhibited signs - looked weird, felt strange, smelled off.
> 
> *This is why I'll be in this stash deep! *But I'd like to add a couple more Annabelles, SD, CJ, a couple SSI


 
Golden75

 I had a HV Red Tea Lotion mold on me.  I have x2 of the Conditioners in the Fridge.

 Yeah, you got-sta go DEEP until late Spring/Early Summa'


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel said:


> *Not a bad idea to make it*, but I'm not ready for that just yet.


 
Beamodel

 Pfffft.

 I ain't makin' Jack. 

 They can go on somewhere with dat.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel

I sent you a 'sample' APB Blueberry DC'er 

Don't know how much that'll help you.


----------



## Beamodel

Idatet'shair

Lol. I know right. I'm not ready for that nor do I want to experiment with ratios.


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair -  my red tea lotion is fine.  I think.  I opened it the other day for a good inspection.  Looked good, smells ok.  I was gonna toss on GP.  Imma double check it tomorrow.  

Forgot I tossed HQS lime coconut oil & greaseless.  The lime smelled sour, and I wasn't gonna mess with the greaseless, too nervous.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75

Dang G!  You are doing too much. 

Ain't nothing wrong with alldat stuff.

Stop!


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair said:


> Beamodel  I sent you a 'sample' APB Blueberry DC'er  Don't know how much that'll help you.



IDareT'sHair

Thanks girly. I will use it, trust me. I love that stuff.


----------



## Beamodel

Golden75 said:


> IDareT'sHair -  my red tea lotion is fine.  I think.  I opened it the other day for a good inspection.  Looked good, smells ok.  I was gonna toss on GP.  Imma double check it tomorrow.  Forgot I tossed HQS lime coconut oil & greaseless.  The lime smelled sour, and I wasn't gonna mess with the greaseless, too nervous.



Golden75
I wonder why stuff is spoiling on us now.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel

That 'little' bottle ain't nothing much.  

Although I enjoyed the samples of the Oil.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair

Yea I think it's like an oz. I will dilute it and use it as moisturizer.


----------



## Beamodel

Idatet'shair

I have a sample of the oil but I haven't used it yet


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel

I really haven't had that much go bad on me.  

And what did 'go bad' was my fault. erplexed 

That DM & CJ should have been used up and more closely watched, that Red Tea Lotion too.

Won't happen again.  You can bet that.

Expensive lesson.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Beamodel

It's almost time for her VD Sale. What is it? B2 G1 Free? Or 30%. 

Folks will be all over that Sale.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Beamodel  It's almost time for her VD Sale. What is it? B2 G1 Free? Or 30%.  Folks will be all over that Sale.



IDareT'sHair 

I wasn't sure if it was both. 30% off and if u buy 2 conditioners u get the third one free.    

ETA: 
Valentines Day Sale! One day only 2/14/14 30% off with Coupon code: 14LOVE14 All conditioners (excluding masks and leave ins), buy two get one free! At the time of purchase, send a note specifying which conditioner you would like free.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel

I plan on getting 'other' stuff and not Conditioners.  

So I hope the 30% applies.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Beamodel

From APB I think I'll get:
x1 Scalp Rx
x1-2 Hibiscus Hair Crème
x1 Ayurvedic Hair Crème

That's probably it.  I'll need to think of some scents.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair

I want something. I'm breaking my no buy. I'm sad. I'm on her site right now. 

I don't include those oils in my hair buying situation.


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Golden75
> 
> Dang G! You are doing too much.
> 
> Ain't nothing wrong with alldat stuff.
> 
> Stop!


 
IDareT'sHair - Oh yes it was!  May be not the greaseless, but I was not taking chances since it was open so long.  Used about 1/2 the jar.  That lime oil smelled like sour milk and limes.  The sapote, smelled very strong and just off.

Beamodel - A lot of the things I've tossed I had well over a year, prob pushing 2 or more on some, and most of it was open - except all that funky Kyra's I tossed and HV Moist 24/7.  So I'm not salty, I was a little with the HV cause it was still in the plastic bag  and I pulled it out to use it. 

I'd rather toss questionable stuff.


----------



## Golden75

My teas should be here tomorrow!  Lemme  at APB.

I know I want the Iced Coffee Cowash, may be the butter in Pumpkin Spice, may be another Blueberry DC (cause of Bea), may be more white chocolate (I'll try it before the sale), and may be something else 

I have a sample of her oil - I need to see the ingreds


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75 Beamodel

Yeah Annabelle has some good stuff over there. (Although I've only tried the Scalp Rx)

I still haven't pulled out my Hair Tonic or Ayurvedic Crème, but all of it has wonderful ingredients listed.

I think I can hold out until the Sale.

Steeping a Pot of Fenugreek/Catnip for tomorrow's wash day.


----------



## divachyk

Hi ladies.....I'm in a training class this week so lurk and post time is limited. Have a great one until I can log on and catch up, hopefully tonight.


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair - I can def hold out til the sale, I don't even need anything on this sale.  

I wonder if anyone else will have a nice VD sale.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75

I'm disappointed SSI didn't come on wid it.

Maybe VD?


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Golden75
> 
> I'm disappointed SSI didn't come on wid it.
> 
> Maybe VD?


 
@IDareT'sHair - Well I was too, then I wasn't . They may do VD sale. I think since they said they were cleaned out BF, they weren't ready for another cleansing.


----------



## Golden75

divachyk said:


> Hi ladies.....I'm in a training class this week so lurk and post time is limited. Have a great one until I can log on and catch up, hopefully tonight.


 
divachyk - Have fun in class!


----------



## Beamodel

Golden75 said:


> IDareT'sHair - I can def hold out til the sale, I don't even need anything on this sale.  I wonder if anyone else will have a nice VD sale.



Golden75
IDareT'sHair

I agree with you ladies. I don't need anything from APB but I want more of her stuff. She put the blueberry leave in on the site now. She also stated that she has new scents that will come out before the sale. Raspberry, caramel and something else.


----------



## mkd

What is this APB?  Is she the one having the valentines day sale?  

I really don't need any products going bad on me, I have really whittled down my stash but I probably could use a few more every day moisturizers.


----------



## 4mia

Beamodel said:


> Golden75
> IDareT'sHair
> 
> I agree with you ladies. I don't need anything from APB but I want more of her stuff. She put the blueberry leave in on the site now. She also stated that she has new scents that will come out before the sale. Raspberry, caramel and something else.



Geesh you got my attention with Carmel.


----------



## Beamodel

mkd

Annabelle's Perfect Blend (etsy). Yes, she is having a Valentines Day sale coming up.


----------



## Beamodel

My Paltas shipped


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Beamodel

Hey Girl!

I just tipped on over to Annabelle. 

 Let's see: I think I want a Crème in:

Ice Coffee (if that's a scent) - Pomegrante & Hibiscus
Iced Carrot Cake - Pomegrante & Hibiscus
*something else* - Ayurvedic

Or maybe the Scalp Rx?

My Cart has x3 Hair Cremes.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75 said:


> - Well I was too, then I wasn't . They may do VD sale. *I think since they said they were cleaned out BF, they weren't ready for another cleansing.*



@Golden75

Pffft. Hmmph. 

Speaking of Cleansing -- I want another one of those Blueberry Cowash/Cleansers.


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Golden75  Pffft. Hmmph.  Speaking of Cleansing -- I want another one of those Blueberry Cowash/Cleansers.


 IDareT'sHair - i'd take another blue too.  Ooooo that will probably be some nice smelling hair with w/ apb blueberry dc!  

 Speaking of hmmph  Ynobe is temporarily discontinuing double butter due to "problems" with it and considering a formula change.  I asked whats the reason but she just said she having problems and may change formula  Hate when people talk in circles.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Golden75

I really didn't care for Ynobe's Ayurvedic Butter. I preferred the Silky Shea. 

But I'm also trying to let her go in 2014.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I have some: "Yes To Blueberry" Conditioner sitting in a Cart (for Cowashing). I don't even like that Brand.

But the 35% off & the Ad got to me (and the Blueberry) I probably won't get it?


----------



## DoDo

IDareT'sHair said:


> I have some: "Yes To Blueberry" Conditioner sitting in a Cart (for Cowashing). I don't even like that Brand.
> 
> But the 35% off & the Ad got to me (and the Blueberry) I probably won't get it?



I wouldn't? I keep staring at Yes to in drugstore aisles and can never bring myself to get some. Too many reviews about how the original was awesome but the changed formula wasn't. Oh and also that slip is not really the greatest with that conditioner.

If anywhere in a review I hear limited slip and it's not a stellar protein dc (like Bask whiskey) I'm usually out so fast...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@DoDo

Nah...I hated the "Yes To Carrots" ended up either pitching or giving away.erplexed

 So I don't know why I'm even looking at it.

Anyway, I read "Reviews" and it smells nothing like Blueberry, so I don't want it.


----------



## Brownie518

Im definitely getting some APB next sale. 
My new KV oils came today. Trying to decide which to try first.


----------



## DoDo

IDareT'sHair said:


> @DoDo
> 
> Nah...I hated the "Yes To Carrots" ended up either pitching or giving away.erplexed
> 
> So I don't know why I'm even looking at it.
> 
> Anyway, I read "Reviews" and* it smells nothing like Blueberry, so I don't want it.*



 

IDareT'sHair

They should at least live up to basic product claims right?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75

G -- I thought I might be able to make it until VD w/o buying something, but not so sure.

I made a Mock AveYou Cart, Curlmart Cart, that durn YTB Cart, Annabelle Cart and a Hattache Cart.  

Lawd...I need serious help.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *Im definitely getting some APB next sale.
> My new KV oils came today. Trying to decide which to try first.*


 
Brownie518

 Me Too!  I was just convo'ing with her about my order/scents.

 I was gifted some very Lovely KV Oils.  Not sure which to try 1st? 

 They all smell so wonderful.


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair said:


> Golden75  G -- I thought I might be able to make it until VD w/o buying something, but not so sure.  I made a Mock AveYou Cart, Curlmart Cart, that durn YTB Cart, Annabelle Cart and a Hattache Cart.   Lawd...I need serious help.



IDareT'sHair - Well APB can wait.  I was browsing AY too .  Go look at your stash first.  You prob got whatever you got in the mocks carts in the stash already 

My Ynobe butters are separating a little.  My closet is pretty cool so its seems a little odd.  I may put them in to rotation.  The cryptic butter issue ain't sitting right with me.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75;19565415[B said:
			
		

> Go look at your stash first. You prob got whatever you got in the mocks carts in the stash already
> [/B]
> *My Ynobe butters are separating a little. My closet is pretty cool so its seems a little odd. I may put them in to rotation. The cryptic butter issue ain't sitting right with me.*



@Golden75

Girl, It's all back ups of everything I had. 

With the exception of the Berry Frosting (SSI/Hattache)

Nope. I've had that Ynobe Silky Shea from the 1st order I placed with her, Non-Refrigerated. And it is fine.

So, Yeah, something is 'odd'


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75

Waiting on:
PALTAS
Claudie


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair -  Waiting on Vitacost.  I need to read about the teas.

That double butter sure smell herbally.  Just smoothed a little on my nape, edges and smoothed over bun.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Golden75

Dark & Herbally. #notafan


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I have the Marshmallow & Hibiscus Leave-In in the Fridge. 

Lemme know if you want it (want to try it).

@Golden75


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Golden75  Dark & Herbally. #notafan



IDareT'sHair -    Trying figure out what to do with it.  Have to use a small amount unless washing it out, soon .  Annoyed cause its not listed on the site so I can't see ingreds & none on jar


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair said:


> I have the Marshmallow & Hibiscus Leave-In in the Fridge.   Lemme know if you want it (want to try it).  @Golden75



IDareT'sHair - Thanks Doll!  I got some moisturizers, probably similar ingreds anyway.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75 said:


> * -  Trying figure out what to do with it. Have to use a small amount unless washing it out, soon . Annoyed cause its not listed on the site so I can't see ingreds & none on jar*



@Golden75 I don't have any. I think @curlyhersheygirl uses this? 

She may have a Jar that has the ingredients.



Golden75 said:


> *- Thanks Doll! I got some moisturizers, probably similar ingreds anyway.*



@Golden75

Lemme know & It's Yours.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75

I have that 16oz Jar of Amala & Nettle DC'er in the Fridge. 

I just got from her during the Christmas Sale (I need to keep my eye on it).


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75

Sitting here Baggying in BBD Stretch & Paltas Rx.


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair said:


> Golden75  I have that 16oz Jar of Amala & Nettle DC'er in the Fridge.  I just got from her during the Christmas Sale (I need to keep my eye on it).



IDareT'sHair -  i have that too.  If I don't finish it up before it gets warm, i'm moving all Ynobe to fridge!  May be I need to push Ynobe higher up on the use up list.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Golden75

Yeah, I have an 8oz and this newer 16oz both in the Fridge.


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Golden75  Yeah, I have an 8oz and this newer 16oz both in the Fridge.



IDareT'sHair -  Imma just move it all to the fridge too then.  I have 16oz Nettle, 8oz moringa mask, 4oz pumpkin li & 8oz flaxseed smoothie.  I'll leave butters in closet.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75

Yeah, my Silky Shea has been out in a closet since I had it.  

It's fine.  

No separation or anything. 

Um...Wasn't she having issues with a Supplier?

You think she skipped something?


----------



## Froreal3

Hi ladies. I'm over here studying. I have enough APB, so no sale for me. I'm not in the product buying mood right now (amazingly).  I'm trying to use some of this stuff up before the biggies in May.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Beamodel  Hey Girl!  I just tipped on over to Annabelle.  Let's see: I think I want a Crème in:  Ice Coffee (if that's a scent) - Pomegrante & Hibiscus Iced Carrot Cake - Pomegrante & Hibiscus *something else* - Ayurvedic  Or maybe the Scalp Rx?  My Cart has x3 Hair Cremes.



IDareT'sHair

Nice list. Let's us know about that iced coffee if you get it. I think Lita had it.


----------



## Beamodel

Brownie518 said:


> Im definitely getting some APB next sale. My new KV oils came today. Trying to decide which to try first.



Brownie518 IDareT'sHair

My KV oils came today too. The buttercream smells the same as my henna one. I guess it's ok. I like the warm vanilla scent. It slightly smells like cotton candy


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel

I asked that one of my Cremes be scented in Iced Coffee and she said she could do that. 

I'll have to put it in my Notes.

So, I'll get:
Iced Carrot Cake - Does anyone know how this smells?
Iced Coffee 
Pear/Apple (or whatever that scent is)


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair

I have a sample of carrot cake. It smells cinnamony. Not like HH carrot cake.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Froreal3 said:


> *I'm not in the product buying mood right now (amazingly).*




Froreal3

 Well, I'm in the mood for the both of us.... 

 I want something and Imma get something.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair said:


> Froreal3  Well, I'm in the mood for the both of us....  I want something and Imma get something.



IDareT'sHair

Lol, what rales you looking at besides APB?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel

I made a:
AveYou Cart
Hattache Cart
APB
Curlmart

I'll pick up a little something before the weekend is out.  

I may even go back in & revisit Claudie?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Double Post.................


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair said:


> Golden75
> 
> Yeah, my Silky Shea has been out in a closet since I had it.
> 
> It's fine.
> 
> No separation or anything.
> 
> Um...Wasn't she having issues with a Supplier?
> 
> You think she skipped something?



IDareT'sHair - It's just a tiny amount of oil the separated in both jars.  Like it wants to melt, but said nah I shouldn't erplexed

I think I have the Iced Carrot Cake body butter - it smells nice, but I think it may be more on the cinnamon side.  I was thinking on the way home about getting a body butta scented in the coffee too, but I also wanted the pumpkin butta too. 

I want to buy something too, but I won't!  I will wit to see how VD sales look and decide.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair

I like Hattache. Is the shipping decent? For blk Friday we had free shipping


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75 said:


> *I think I have the Iced Carrot Cake body butter - it smells nice, but I think it may be more on the cinnamon side.* I was thinking on the way home about getting a body butta scented in the coffee too, *but I also wanted the pumpkin butta too. *
> 
> I want to buy something too, but I won't! I will wit to see how VD sales look and decide.



@Golden75

I think the Pumpkin is also on the Cinnamon-y side. However, I do not 'detect' Pumpkin. 

Not like: IPN and DB are/were definitely "Pumpkin"

I probably won't buy nothin', but.....if someone offers a Flash Sale - I'm in there.

 ETA: How is Ynobe's Pumpkin?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Beamodel

I was gone use that 5% Coupon for Hattache that I got from you.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair

Oh, I totally forgot about that code.


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair - Ynobe Pumpkin is nice.  I'm mad I didn't get 8oz, just read it and says can be used as a rinse out


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Golden75 Beamodel

I got a good Regi for tomorrow:

Co-Cleanse with HH Dark Honey
Fenugreek/Catnip Tea Rinse
CJ Deep Fix (under dryer)
CJ Curl Rehab (Steamer)
HV ACV Rinse
Leave-In (AV) & Dryer


----------



## myronnie

Kizuris website isn't working anymore and they aren't responding on fb!!  sigh I might have to come to the realization that my staples might be gone..

IDareT'sHair do you have any suggestions for a non protein DC? 

I might shed a tear..kizuri has kept my hair moist for almost a year


----------



## MileHighDiva

myronnie 

How long gas it been down?  Maybe, it's just down for maintenance.

Sent from my Speak & Spell using LHCF


----------



## beautyaddict1913

I know y'all been sleep lol. But I came home and took a nap this evening so now I'm up wide awake. After I steamed yesterday I did a final rinse with Claudies Normalizing Rinse. I was nervous about how my hair would react so I used the baggy method with my leave in (Hairveda Whipped Ends). My hair was super shrunken lol so I know I can't ACV rinse every week! I flat twisted with Bee Mine curly butter (I have one more use and can't wait to be done with it). 

Today my hair was really defined in the front but embarrassingly frizzy everywhere else lol. It took forever for me to style my hair so I was super disappointed. I just put it in huge twists tonight and I don't care how it looks tomoro but it is soft. I think Claudies Rinse did the trick!


----------



## myronnie

MileHighDiva

For a couple days..but she had taken down all of her hair products from the site. I hope everything is ok


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ltown

You see we're getting the "Gang" Back.  mkd beautyaddict1913

I'm so happy.  Now we need Shay72 @LaColocha Charz to come back.  

And *Fab* lamaraville and Eisani.

Them PJ's know how to set it off up in this Piece!


----------



## Beamodel

myronnie said:


> Kizuris website isn't working anymore and they aren't responding on fb!!  sigh I might have to come to the realization that my staples might be gone..  IDareT'sHair do you have any suggestions for a non protein DC?  I might shed a tear..kizuri has kept my hair moist for almost a year



myronnie

Awe no.... I loved the chocolate DC. :-(


----------



## Angelbean

myronnie said:


> Kizuris website isn't working anymore and they aren't responding on fb!!  sigh I might have to come to the realization that my staples might be gone..
> 
> IDareT'sHair do you have any suggestions for a non protein DC?
> 
> I might shed a tear..kizuri has kept my hair moist for almost a year



They still have candles and head bands for sale maybe there reuping on material? Or maybe I am in denial *sigh* that olive shea was one of my HG butters...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

30% Off Liquid Gold's Butters (I bought the Java Bean Butter)  

I was kinda 'torn' I also wanted the Marshmallow one.

Code = *LGBUTTER*

http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=...m3A8V8W0IT7mMEsIiEfVN3Q&bvm=bv.59930103,d.aWc


----------



## Brownie518

Hey everyone...


----------



## Brownie518

The LG Amla Butter looks good


----------



## Golden75

Hit paynah on LG - Java, Marshmellow, and Alma. I wanted the Green Cream but it wasn't eligible for the discount.  Thanks IDareT'sHair 

Brownie518 -  That Alma does sound real nice!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75

I didn't need to use the Deep Fix & the Curl Rehab.  I could have just used 1 or the other.

Brownie518

Nice Sale for Liquid Gold


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75

I got a "Green Magic" we can 'swap'.  PM me.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75 Brownie518

Hmmph. 

I didn't look at the Amala Butter.


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair said:


> Golden75  I didn't need to use the Deep Fix & the Curl Rehab.  I could have just used 1 or the other. Brownie518  Nice Sale for Liquid Gold



IDareT'sHair - I was gonna ask you why both last night too.  Imma use Deep Fix tomorrow or Sunday.


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair said:


> Golden75  I got a "Green Magic" we can 'swap'.  PM me.



IDareT'sHair -  Thanks!  I'll let you know!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75 said:


> *- I was gonna ask you why both last night too.* Imma use Deep Fix tomorrow or Sunday.



@Golden75

Maaannnn I wish you woulda'. 

 That was a total 'waste' *sucks teef* 

For some skrange reason, I always thought DF was a Protein Rx?



Golden75 said:


> *- Thanks! I'll let you know!*



@Golden75 

You know you got something over there you don't want.


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Golden75  Maaannnn I wish you woulda'.  That was a total 'waste' *sucks teef*  For some skrange reason, I always thought DF was a Protein Rx?  @Golden75  You know you got something over there you don't want.



IDareT'sHair - I thought it was protein too.  Then I read it and it said moisturizing, use as a daily leave-in, rinse out, DC.  

  I went thru and I think I'm cool with everything, that may change though.  Hmmph may not want this double butter.  I wish I knew the ingreds.  Thinking bout slathering it on as a prepoo.  I can do a nice scent or no scent, but funky scent, HASHTAG NO!!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75 said:


> *- I thought it was protein too. Then I read it and it said moisturizing, use as a daily leave-in, rinse out, DC.
> *
> I went thru and I think I'm cool with everything, that may change though. Hmmph may not want this double butter. I wish I knew the ingreds. Thinking bout slathering it on as a prepoo. I can do a nice scent or no scent, but funky scent, HASHTAG NO!!!



@Golden75

Um...Yeah...When I was rinsing it was like: Moisture, Moisture, Moisture, Slip, Slip, Slip

I wish we would have discussed that more. I wouldn't have opened the DF just yet. 

Oh well, at least I know it also works Great under the Dryer and possibly under my Heat Cap. 

 That Dry Heat was right on point.

It's good to know that I don't always have to use DF or Rehab under my Steama'. 

HASHTAGLOVEIT


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Golden75

I do understand WHY Folks be on that CJ Liter Tip. (For real).

That $65.00 still gives me slight heart-burn. (and gas)

Now I do get Liters of:
Oyin Honey Hemp
Jessicurl Too Shea!
Curls Coconut Sublime

Not to mention the x2 16 oz items *cough* 

 i.e. Okra Winfrey, SSI Avocado and some Hairveda Products thrown in there.

 ETA: SD's Destination Hydrations and Claudie's


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair - *cough* last time I looked it was $67  and sold out.  HASHTAGSTILLGETTINITTHO   I'll be set for a minute!  Imma do a no DC buy until CJ Easter sale.  Wonder if DF is in a liter....

Watched a review on the Ynobe butter and read a blog post.  The YT vid butters looks like mine, she loves it.  The blog post looked like a shiny cream and she loved it.  So there is consistency issues.  Blog also said it smelled nice, I forget the flower she used.  YT vid said smell can't be placed... I can place it, STANK!!! But I'll give it a fair chance.  Gonna use it to seal tonight.


----------



## Brownie518

I did an all day soak with KV Argan Jojoba Coconut Marshmallow. I'm about to wadh and DC with SD Razz.


----------



## Golden75

Brownie518 said:


> I did an all day soak with *KV Argan Jojoba Coconut Marshmallow.* I'm about to wadh and DC with SD Razz.



Brownie518 - Now that sounds good!


----------



## Beamodel

Hi ladies 
Currently have a dry DC on - SSI Okra, Mill Creek Biotin, KV Frnugreek oil on my scalp and Fenugreek tea spritz on my scalp


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75 said:


> *- *cough* last time I looked it was $67*  and sold out. HASHTAGSTILLGETTINITTHO  I'll be set for a minute! Imma do a no DC buy until CJ Easter sale. *Wonder if DF is in a liter....*
> 
> Watched a review on the Ynobe butter and read a blog post. The YT vid butters looks like mine, she loves it. The blog post looked like a shiny cream and she loved it. So there is consistency issues. Blog also said it smelled nice, I forget the flower she used. YT vid said smell can't be placed... *I can place it, STANK!!!* But I'll give it a fair chance. Gonna use it to seal tonight.


 
Golden75

 Say What Nah??? $67 Dollas'  Imma hafta' thank on that one.  Yeah, it would be sweet to get a Liter in boff.

 Heck Yeah it Stanks!  I know curlyhersheygirl has it.  Maybe she has the ingredients?



Brownie518 said:


> *I did an all day soak with KV Argan Jojoba Coconut Marshmallow. I'm about to wadh and DC with SD Razz.*



Brownie518

 Allladat right there sounds



Golden75 said:


> *- Now that sounds good!*


 
Golden75

Shole Do!



Beamodel said:


> Hi ladies
> *Currently have a dry DC on *- SSI Okra, Mill Creek Biotin, KV Frnugreek oil on my scalp and Fenugreek tea spritz on my scalp



Beamodel

 I like doing Dry DC'ers sometimes too.


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair -  No CJDF liters, would be nice tho.  SIC is still sold out, and still says will be back in stock around 1/15 .  Better not be no mess during sale time!  

I found the Ynobe ingreds, i only remember neem & something I can't pronounce.  Used it to seal, hair feels nice!


----------



## Brownie518

Golden75 said:


> Brownie518 - Now that sounds good!


Golden75

It is good. I can already see that I'll be tearin that one up.


----------



## Brownie518

Anyone using KV butter? The new version is nice and whipped. Might be a keeper.


----------



## Brownie518

Golden75 said:


> IDareT'sHair - *cough* last time I looked it was $67  and sold out.  HASHTAGSTILLGETTINITTHO   I'll be set for a minute!  Imma do a no DC buy until CJ Easter sale.  Wonder if DF is in a liter....
> 
> Watched a review on the Ynobe butter and read a blog post.  The YT vid butters looks like mine, she loves it.  The blog post looked like a shiny cream and she loved it.  So there is consistency issues.  Blog also said it smelled nice, I forget the flower she used.  YT vid said smell can't be placed... *I can place it, STANK!!! *But I'll give it a fair chance.  Gonna use it to seal tonight.



 which butter is this?


----------



## DoDo

Felt the need to hit up my holy grail product sites to get back ups of everything. Then remembered how my closet looked. Nope later for that.

When I get low enough and I am only repurchasing staples then I will worry about liters and back ups. Right now its about using stuff down for me.


----------



## Golden75

Brownie518 - Ynobe Ayurvedic Double Butter Cream


----------



## Brownie518

Ahh okay. Thanks, G...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Golden75

Well, that was a thought (getting the DF in a Liter). 

 I will definitely be re-upping on that one. 

 I remembered I liked this one almost more (if not more) than Rehab.

 So now I have x1 open & x1 Back Up.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel

What you doing?


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair said:


> Beamodel  What you doing?



IDareT'sHair

Hey girly. I'm deep conditioning with Annabelle's Blueberry. Matter of fact. Used it up, I have back ups. Definitely a repurchase. 

By the way, I really like that cream. Thk u. You didn't like it?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Beamodel

So, You Dry DC'ed and then DC'ed? 

Okay...How you do that?

When I Dry DC, I end up Cowashing as a Final Rinse (or something like that)

I haven't tried the Ayurvedic Butter yet. Imma try the Pumpkin Spice.

I'm sure I'll like it.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair

I did a dry DC with my protein combo stuff. Co washed that out, now I'm following up with the blueberry (moisturizing). 

I used a dab of the cream. I like it. It moisturizes very nicely.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel said:


> *I did a dry DC with my protein combo stuff. Co washed that out, now I'm following up with the blueberry (moisturizing).
> 
> I used a dab of the cream. I like it. It moisturizes very nicely.*



Got it. I think I've done it that way too. 

I bet you did use _just a 'dab'_ too.....

Hmmphbe using hunks.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair

Lmao you know me too well. Yup. I remember a while back Froreal3 and Brownie518 was using up HH Carrot cake butter left and right and here I am like half way through mines, lol. I'm slow at using stuff up...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel

Imma hafta' change my Heavy-Handed ways...when I start wearing my Hair out on a Regular.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel

Girl...When I think about how fast I blew through my KV Oils. ...

And they were ALL 8oz's too! SMH


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair

Yea, that's why I'm light handed. I wear my hair out everyday. Some days I just braid it in one French braid though and leave it like that too. 

Most days, I don't know what to do with it.

How is your hair growth journey going? Are the wigs working well for you? At times I want a wig.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair said:


> Beamodel  Girl...When I think about how fast I blew through my KV Oils. ...  And they were ALL 8oz's too! SMH



IDareT'sHair

I just looked at mines. I'm almost done with Brahmi only bc I used that one for HOT like crazy at first. I think I have 5 or 6 oils. I'm good on oils for a very long time now.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel

Them durn wigs are 'habit forming'.

I need some real skills to start wearing hurr everyday.

I'm severely style challenged.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Beamodel

I have a nice Selection of KV Oils now (thanks to my KV Angel). 

And I ordered one during the MLK Day Sale.

I need to check the Status on that one.

 Has Yours came?


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair

Mines popped up at my doorstep yesterday. I had no clue it was on its way. No tracking info was sent from his new sight or anything. It just appeared.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel

I see mine just left Houston today.

I have a Shipping #


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair

I wonder why I didnt get a tracking number


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel

I ordered 'Warm Pie'?  I wonder if the ones I have are Buttercreme or Warm Pie?  Or Warm Vanilla.

I don't know if the bottles have the scent listed?  And if they are, 'where'?  

They smell really good though.

I cannot wait to use them.  And I am so thankful for them.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Beamodel

I'm glad yours Arrived.

That Argan Marshmallow one Brownie used tonight sounds good.

I looked at that one, but I have a bottle of Pure Argan Oil. 

I ended up getting the Rosemary, Neem one.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair

I started to get warm pie. I wonder what that smells like.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Beamodel

I see they cut down on the Number of Scents they offer now. 

 I didn't see Cotton Candy or the Raspberry, Pumpkin etc.....anymore


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair

When I ordered I saw cotton candy but yes they did minimize the scents. 

Ok just washed my DC out. Applied ACV and then mixed SSI Coco Cream & HH PLBM. I lost about 5 shed hairs. Man I love using fenugreek.


----------



## beautyaddict1913

Beamodel u co-wash between ur protein RX and DC? That sounds like a great idea!

How are y'all using butters? I have 100 jars that I don't see myself using this lifetime because I can't figure out a way to incorporate them into my regi. 

And y'all why do I want one of those handheld steamers that I see these youtube girls reviewing?! Have y'all seen em?! Seems life changing! Would be perfect for winter!

I didn't touch my hair at all today. The city was shut down due to ice so I didn't go anywhere important. My hair has been under this satin Bonnet. It will prolly be super dry tomoro!


----------



## natura87

Trimmed my ends and put in mini twists. I want to keep these in for the next month.


----------



## Froreal3

Didn't order any KV oils...I am pretty good on oils. I have 50% of my Buttercream Fenugreek, 2 4 oz. Nourish oils, a whole jar of HV Vatika Frosting. I also have a bunch of butters. 

beautyaddict1913 I use butters to heavy seal my ends. I also use them to twist or braid with. I love butters...butter creams, whipped, semi solid, creamy.


----------



## Beamodel

beautyaddict1913

Hey Beauty... I only do that when I dry DC my protein treatments. I feel like my protein rx works better for me on dry hair.


----------



## Golden75

Beamodel said:


> IDareT'sHair  When I ordered I saw cotton candy but yes they did minimize the scents.  Ok just washed my DC out. Applied ACV and then mixed SSI Coco Cream & HH PLBM. I lost about 5 shed hairs. Man I love using fenugreek.



Beamodel - Are you using fenugreek paste you made or tea? 

My teas should be delivered today, UPS transferred package to USPS.


----------



## Beamodel

Golden75 

I used my tea this time. I like the paste as well but girl getting those seeds out is kinda aggravating. I just soaked my scalp and hair with the tea.


----------



## Golden75

Beamodel said:


> Golden75  I used my tea this time. I like the paste as well but girl getting those seeds out is kinda aggravating. I just soaked my scalp and hair with the tea.



Beamodel - Darn! I didn't get fenugreek.  Had it in my vitacost cart but had to buy 2.  May be I can find it on the ground.


----------



## Golden75

Curlmart sent me a 10% coupon code with a list of products from my last purchase.  Talkin' bout you running low


----------



## natura87

Golden75 said:


> Curlmart sent me a 10% coupon code with a list of products from my last purchase.  Talkin' bout you running low



They aren't even trying to be slick.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

beautyaddict1913 said:


> *I have 100 jars of butters that I don't see myself using this lifetime* because I can't figure out a way to incorporate them into my regi.



@beautyaddict1913

.........And I know you do too.


----------



## Beamodel

Golden75 said:


> Beamodel - Darn! I didn't get fenugreek.  Had it in my vitacost cart but had to buy 2.  May be I can find it on the ground.



Golden75

They sell Fenugreek tea at whole foods too


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel

Massaged in PALTAS just now.


----------



## Brownie518

Hey does KV have an LHCF code????


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

Yeah, they do.  It's in that Vendor/Seller's Forum.


----------



## Beamodel

Brownie518 said:


> Hey does KV have an LHCF code????



Brownie518

I just bumped it for you. In the vendor forum


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair said:


> Beamodel  Massaged in PALTAS just now.



IDareT'sHair

I hope I like it when I get mines.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel

I'm sure you'll use it one drop at a time.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair

Lol, in know right. I'm sure


----------



## Brownie518

Thanks B..i think I'll get backups of the Argan Jojoba Marshmallow and the Irish moss Sea Kelp joints.


I did finish a 16oz Herbal Blends and an HV Rinse


----------



## Beamodel

Brownie518

I saw the sea kelp one. How is it?


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair

APB hair cream acts more like a heavy cream/butter for my hair. And I love it. I don't need to seal after using it. My ends dry super straight too.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel said:


> *APB hair cream acts more like a heavy cream/butter for my hair. And I love it. I don't need to seal after using it. My ends dry super straight too.*


 
Beamodel

 Good to know.  Glad you like.


----------



## beautyaddict1913

Golden75 said:


> Curlmart sent me a 10% coupon code with a list of products from my last purchase.  Talkin' bout you running low



When I read this it reminded me of how your first post in this thread had to be a coupon code or information about a sale lol. You had to earn your keep, you couldn't come in here asking for swaps and reviews and not give anything in return! Without that coupon code we couldn't too much hear you lol!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

beautyaddict1913

Afternoon Ms. Beauty


----------



## beautyaddict1913

Hey T!! What are u doing over there? Glad to be online when y'all are awake lol! IDareT'sHair


----------



## IDareT'sHair

beautyaddict1913

You know you right. 

Folks be running up in thru here all random......

Be like:  Who ya'll?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

beautyaddict1913 said:


> *Hey T!! What are u doing over there? Glad to be online when y'all are awake lol!*


 
beautyaddict1913

 Hush.  You know I will crash out in a nano-second. 

 In College my old roommates would be so mad, because I would always crash before midnight and miss all the fun.....

 Girl, I just filled up an AveYou Cart with some CJ I know I ain't gettin'.


----------



## beautyaddict1913

IDareT'sHair lol exactly!! I miss Charz!! I see her on twitter all the time, she ain't stuttin no hair lol. Her hair is still healthy and pretty tho!


----------



## beautyaddict1913

IDareT'sHair said:


> beautyaddict1913
> 
> Hush.  You know I will crash out in a nano-second.
> 
> In College my old roommates would be so mad, because I would always crash before midnight and miss all the fun.....
> 
> Girl, I just filled up an AveYou Cart with some CJ I know I ain't gettin'.



IDareT'sHair what u got in your AveYou buggy that can't wait til Easter? Lol


----------



## IDareT'sHair

beautyaddict1913 said:


> * lol exactly!! I miss Charz!! I see her on twitter all the time, she ain't stuttin no hair lol. Her hair is still healthy and pretty tho!*


 
beautyaddict1913

 So do I.  I did my 1st Swap with her.

 She was the one that put me on to: QB, AV and some other great products.



beautyaddict1913 said:


> *what u got in your AveYou buggy that can't wait til Easter? Lol*



 Nuttin'.  I had some Camille Rose and some Hydratherma in there too.
You know they got that $25 off $100 Winter Coupon Code


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel Golden75

My KV is here.  I don't think I can even get it out of the Mailbox. 

We are buried in snow.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair

Awe dang. When u are able to open it, let me know how that warm pie smells like.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel

Girl, I bet that snow is Knee Deep+ (at the very least).

Bummer.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair

And I'm getting ready to leave out for a few. The sun is shinning. The weather is beautiful down here. Sorry you are snowed in. I'm sure that's no fun


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Beamodel

I hope you took a 'glance' at the Weather Channel.

 Or at least looked at the news to see what's happening to the rest of us.

Enjoy the Sun and think of me. 

I can't even get my Car out of my Garage to go anywhere if I wanted to.

No telling when the Snow Plow Service is coming today.


----------



## beautyaddict1913

At Beamodel you're in New Orleans?! Hey neighbor! I'm in Houston! *waves and grins* lol. I'm about to take a nap. When I wake up I will co-wash, baggy, and figure out what to do with this dry haystack on top of my head!


----------



## beautyaddict1913

And before I lay down Beamodel what is inversion? You have to turn upside down to promote growth? I'm lost lol!


----------



## Froreal3

Hi ladies! Just chillin with some NJoy oil on my scalp, baggy and scarf. I put some Vatika Frosting and KV Fenugreek on my braids for an overnight prepoo. I didn't notice a lot of little coils (breakage) from the ends of my braids when I was applying the oils. Happy about that. I used some SD MSI last week on wash day and some Aphogee Green Tea mid week. I know I'm due for a stronger protein rx. I will do that when I take out these braids next week.

IDareT'sHair I'm so sick of this damn cold weather. It's not supposed to be like this in the South.  Do tell about that warm pie. I was thinking about that one next time I order from KV.

Beamodel Enjoy your nice warm weather! *jealous* Did you try your Paltas yet?


----------



## Froreal3

beautyaddict1913 said:


> And before I lay down Beamodel what is inversion? You have to turn upside down to promote growth? I'm lost lol!




beautyaddict1913 Yes girl. You warm up some oil, massage your scalp for a couple minutes. Then you can lean over the side of your bed, do a downward dog yoga pose, or simply lean over from your torso to try and touch your toes...as long as you feel that head rush of blood. You stay like that for four minutes. Some people were massaging while inverted. You can only do it 7 days in a row per month. Unfortunately it didn't work for me and I tried twice. 

ETA: It's supposed to give you up to an inch of growth in that week.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Froreal3

I was just 'complaining' to our Association about the fact that the Snow Plows haven't arrived yet. 

It's almost 6:30 p.m. EST. and we pay extra for this mess.

Maybe we need a smaller company that don't have as many clients.  

They betta' be glad I got some food up in this piece (for once).


----------



## Froreal3

^That's sad. They need to jump to it. IDareT'sHair


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Froreal3

Yeah....I'm stuck in the house. 

I guess I could get out there and shovel myself out of my Garage, but Why Should I?....

That's what I pay 'other people' to do.


----------



## Ltown

Hello Divas!

I'm on a no buy really use up my stash until Spring, I haven't been doing anything like regimen since I've been done with school, I'm just being lazy right now school took up so much time I just don't feel like thinking 
I always do my hair on Sunday, so I think i'll as I am cowash,  do a tea rinse, and use up pure chocolate smoothie as dc.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ltown

You're allowed to take a little break Ms. Ltown. 

You were 'swamped' with school for a minute.

Don't 'stay' in lazy-mode, cause you don't need to be having no set-backs.


----------



## Golden75

USPS does it again, says they left notice instead of delivering my package.  Hopefully they'll bring it tomorrow.


----------



## Beamodel

beautyaddict1913 said:


> At Beamodel you're in New Orleans?! Hey neighbor! I'm in Houston! *waves and grins* lol. I'm about to take a nap. When I wake up I will co-wash, baggy, and figure out what to do with this dry haystack on top of my head!



beautyaddict1913
Yes girly. We are neighbors lol

IDareT'sHair
It was cold yesterday but the temperature changed today. Stay warm girly.


----------



## Beamodel

beautyaddict1913 said:


> And before I lay down Beamodel what is inversion? You have to turn upside down to promote growth? I'm lost lol!



beautyaddict1913

Yes. Upside down for 4 mins for one week. To try to get an inch of growth. I tried it twice and it didn't really work for me but it did for others.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75 said:


> USPS does it again, says they left notice instead of delivering my package. Hopefully they'll bring it tomorrow.


 
Golden75

 What was it G?  Your Vitacost?


----------



## Beamodel

Froreal3

I haven't received the paltas yet. I needed something else that wasn't gonna cause me headaches.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair

Yea u shouldn't have to shovel your driveway when u pay for it.


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair said:


> Golden75  What was it G?  Your Vitacost?



IDareT'sHair - Yup.  They del the mail earlier, didn't leave the package.  Had a feeling this would happen again.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel

That's why I'm still in this house.

I just think we need a smaller company that will give us more individualized attention.

The outfit that they contracted with is probably digging out the Malls or Restaurants or something.erplexed

The Association sent an email apologizing and said they contacted them early this a.m. and they told them it would be no later than 5:30 p.m. before they would/could get out here.

They haven't came yet.  I just looked out my Kitchen Window. 

The Wind is blowing so hard.  Even if they cleared it, the wind would blow more snow right over top of it.erplexed


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair

Wow, that's aweful. I like to visit up north but I can not handle that type of weather. The coldest on a good day we get is about 34 degrees.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

ETA:  They're HERE!


----------



## Froreal3

^^^^I would start a petition to hire a new company. That is crazy when you pay extra money. IDareT'sHair

Golden75 USPS is seriously jacked up. Not only did they not deliver a APB gift I sent to my sister, but they marked it as delivered and had it sitting at the post office for weeks. They wasn't gonna tell nobody that the driver "accidentally pressed delivered." I was like, "So you couldn't call the shipper to let them know that the stuff is at the po?" smdh. Hope you get your stuff soon.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75 said:


> * - Yup. They del the mail earlier, didn't leave the package. Had a feeling this would happen again.*


 
Golden75

 Ya'll Aren't getting "Hammered" again are You?  

 I looked at the Weather Channel earlier and it said you all would just have snow flurries?  Little to no accumulation?

 We are getting pounded.  And it's suppose to snow tomorrow too.  

 It has snowed all day......


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Froreal3

I know everybody has probably been complaining. That's why they issued an apology. 

Unless you have some sort of Truck or a Large SUV, you are stuck like Chuck.

Right now, even if I could get out of my Garage, I would probably just be spinning in my Driveway digging myself deeper & deeper in the snow.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Froreal3 @Beamodel @Golden75

I am actually honestly quite surprised I haven't bought any products today.  

Lawd knows I want to. And I've been looking at 'stuff' most of the day.

I just don't think I can wait 3 more weeks (until Valentines Day) but Imma try.

I still got that KBN Cart sitting out there, AveYou and a Annabelle Cart.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair 

I have a cart for Annabelle's but I might pass. Still debating bc I honestly don't need anything.


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Froreal3 @Beamodel @Golden75  I am actually honestly quite surprised I haven't bought any products today.   Lawd knows I want to. And I've been looking at 'stuff' most of the day.  I just don't think I can wait 3 more weeks (until Valentines Day) but Imma try.  I still got that KBN Cart sitting out there, AveYou and a Annabelle Cart.



IDareT'sHair - I wanna buy something too, but I'm at least gonna wait til VD.  Usually there are several sales.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75

I'm trying to hold out. 

Um...I do have that Claudie coming (and Paltas). 

And my x1 little lonely bottle of KV is here (if I can ever get it outta my box).

I'll just keep trying to use up some stuff and wait.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel

I can hold off on that, because all I am getting is come Cremes.


----------



## Froreal3

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Froreal3 @Beamodel @Golden75
> 
> I am actually honestly quite surprised I haven't bought any products today.
> 
> Lawd knows I want to. And I've been looking at 'stuff' most of the day.
> 
> I just don't think I can wait 3 more weeks (until Valentines Day) but Imma try.
> 
> I still got that KBN Cart sitting out there, AveYou and a Annabelle Cart.



Nothing is calling my name right now. Yall saw my APB stash already.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I got one of those "Lovely are you running low on Products" 10% from Curlmart.

Code = BELOVED10


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Froreal3 said:


> *Nothing is calling my name right now. Yall saw my APB stash already. *


 
Froreal3

 Yeah, Little Ms. Blueberry.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Well we are getting a new service out here Praise Gawd starting in April, when these folks contract is up.

I feel like doin' a long-hard  Brutha' Franklin on that Note.


----------



## Froreal3

I don't know if I can continue with this Crown and Glory (own hair) challenge. I want to have a proper wash day again. Where I prepoo, finger detangle (my fav part) and the whole nine.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Froreal3 Beamodel

I got too many DC'ers open right now.  My Limit is 3

SSI Fortifying
Fleurtzy 
CJ Curl Rehab
CJ Deep Fix


----------



## Froreal3

^^^I have APB White Chocolate, SD Vanilla Silk, SD MSI, SSI Riche all open. I'm about to crack open APB Blueberry tomorrow. My excuse is that I have two heads to DC (although DD probably only gets 1 - 2 dcs a month)


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Froreal3

You got some good stuff open too.  

And that is a good reason *cough* (um...yeah...DD and her x2 per month DC'ers).


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair

I just used up my blueberry DC last night. I think I only have Sitrinillah and JessiCurl open right now.


----------



## Froreal3

^^^ Yeah, the dcers have nothing on the leave ins/moisturizers.  All of them are open. I need to mosey on back to the Use Up challenge.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Froreal3 

I have a bunch of Oil(s) open & rationed out into 'smaller' bottles.  

I always have a lot of Oils open for some reason?

I'm not using any Lotions right now (more so in the Spring/Summer).

My open Cremes: Sprout, Green Magic, CCs Naturals Hibiscus.

R/O Conditioners: HH Dark Honey, DevaCurl No Poo, JC Too Shea!


----------



## Golden75

I always have a ton of lotions, butters, creams, oils open.  Not too many DC's & RO's.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Golden75

By M-Day Sales, I want to have a Serious Dent in my Current Load.

Spring/Summa' I'll have a bunch of Lotions going.

Right now, I seem to stick to a particular butter or crème until it's done.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Oh Butters: MHC ButterySoy and QB's Aekennvlvsmdnf Butter (which was already open when I got it on a swap)


----------



## Froreal3

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Golden75
> 
> By M-Day Sales, I want to have a Serious Dent in my Current Load.
> 
> Spring/Summa' I'll have a bunch of Lotions going.
> 
> Right now, I seem to stick to a particular butter or crème until it's done.



Same here. I want to be down to 1 product in each category by then. 1 shampoo, 1 cowash, 1 moisture DC, 1 protein DC, 1 moisturizer, 1 oil, 1 butter.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Froreal3

Good Plan Fro. 

There is no way I could commit to anything that stringent. 

 Nor do I want to!

I just want to see a little 'less' in my Coffers by then.


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Golden75  By M-Day Sales, I want to have a Serious Dent in my Current Load.  Spring/Summa' I'll have a bunch of Lotions going.  Right now, I seem to stick to a particular butter or crème until it's done.


 IDareT'sHair - I'm hoping to get a dent in this load too, i gotta stop adding to it. I've been trying to use 1 cream/butter til gone.  Took a lot of stuff off my dresser so I stop straying.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75

I Agree 100% G!  The key is:  Not Adding to it


----------



## Froreal3

^^^That's exactly the key. I haven't added to it very much this month. I think I'mma be good for Feb too. I feel so excited. That's why I don't think I'm gonna commit to the C&G thing right now. I like to rake product through my hair too darn much.  I ps 100% of the time in twists/braids updos. I gotta have some type of fun.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Froreal3

What is the C&G Method? I never really paid attention to it (because it's for Naturals).


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Froreal3  What is the C&G Method? I never really paid attention to it (because it's for Naturals).



IDareT'sHair -  I wouldn't really say its for naturals.  I basically did it while relaxed.  Its just keeping hair braided up for at least 8 weeks, take down to wash condition braid back up.  Wash/condition in braids alao.  Keep it moisturized, use protein spritzers.  Just a way to retain better.  Does well for me.


----------



## DoDo

IDareT'sHair

Keeping your hair in twists or braids with or without extensions for 4 or more weeks. You wash the hair in braids or twists with diluted cleanser and dc with a diluted conditioner and you use oil to seal in order to avoid buildup.

I wanted to  be able to do it. However, it is not for me my scalp is not having that, it needs a thorough wash session in order to control my flaky scalp. I totally get where you are coming from Froreal3.

When I was on systemic medication for my skin I basically fell into crown and glory by accident because it was convenient. I tried to to do it again while on no meds and it seriously did not work out .


----------



## Froreal3

^^^Yeah like Golden75 said, although I've seen a lot of naturals do it. I've seen most ppl do it between 6 and 8 weeks. It's usually done with hair braided in extensions, but some ppl use their own hair. I am using my own hair and was only going to keep them in for 4 weeks at the most. This is the third week.


----------



## Golden75

I should say, does well for me in extentions.  I realized I can't do mini twists longer  than 2 weeks, hair starts to mat a bit.


----------



## Froreal3

DoDo said:


> IDareT'sHair
> 
> Keeping your hair in twists or braids with or without extensions for 4 or more weeks. You wash the hair in braids or twists with diluted cleanser and dc with a diluted conditioner and you use oil to seal in order to avoid buildup.
> 
> I wanted to  be able to do it. However, it is not for me my scalp is not having that, it needs a real wash session. I totally get where you are coming from Froreal3.



Yeah DoDo...my scalp is not giving me any problems because I still wash the braids every week. I also still moisturize and seal every other day and apply my sulfur oil etc. The only thing different from my normal regimen is I'm not taking down my hair and detangling every week, which is what I usually do.

I think I might take the braids out after next week. Then maybe I'll put in twists with braided roots to keep in two weeks. I think two weeks is the longest I'd want to go right now. I want to use my stuff.


----------



## Froreal3

Golden75 said:


> I should say, does well for me in extentions.  I realized I can't do mini twists longer  than 2 weeks, hair starts to mat a bit.



Same here. Mini twists are a  for me.


----------



## DoDo

I got a samples from a family member who works in the salon of the Devacurl No Poo and One Condition. She says if I like it she will get me the big bottles of both.


So, I will finally get to see what the hype is about for the No Poo.


----------



## Froreal3

When will you use it DoDo? Please give a review.


----------



## DoDo

Froreal3 said:


> Yeah DoDo...my scalp is not giving me any problems because I still wash the braids every week. I also still moisturize and seal every other day and apply my sulfur oil etc. The only thing different from my normal regimen is I'm not taking down my hair and detangling every week, which is what I usually do.
> 
> I think I might take the braids out after next week. Then maybe I'll put in twists with braided roots to keep in two weeks. I think two weeks is the longest I'd want to go right now. *I want to use my stuff.*





That is definitely part of it, I also need to use down this stash also. Let me know how the braided root twists work out. I have never tried that.


----------



## Golden75

Lawd I was sweating like crazy!!! I've been pre-pooing for several hours, planned to overnight and wearing a shower cap, good grief!!! I AM HOT!!!  Turned off the heat and took that thang off!  My hair feels so soft!  Thank you Vatika Frosting, cause I was getting worried.  Hair felt so rough.  Think I may have protein overload from MD Coconut Lime Repair Mask


----------



## DoDo

Froreal3

I will probably try the Devacurl products next Saturday or Sunday.


----------



## Golden75

DoDo said:


> I got a samples from a family member who works in the salon of the Devacurl No Poo and One Condition. She says if I like it she will get me the big bottles of both.
> 
> 
> So, I will finally get to see what the hype is about for the No Poo.





Froreal3 said:


> When will you use it DoDo? Please give a review.



Yes, please do DoDo.  I keep putting them in various online carts and removing.  I just need one more good review to buy it


----------



## Froreal3

Golden75 said:


> Lawd I was sweating like crazy!!! I've been pre-pooing for several hours, planned to overnight and wearing a shower cap, good grief!!! I AM HOT!!!  Turned off the heat and took that thang off!  My hair feels so soft!  Thank you Vatika Frosting, cause I was getting worried.  Hair felt so rough.  Think I may have protein overload from MD Coconut Lime Repair Mask



Golden75 I have Vatika Frosting in my hair right now. Put a little KV Fenugreek in Buttercream Wedding in it. the Frosting always does my hair right. 

Your hair can't take a lot of protein? Or have you been using it too much?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I like the "No Poo" a lot.  Very Good Cleansing Conditioner.

The only other thing I've been _slightly_ interested in from that particular line is the Heaven In Hair (or whatever that DC'er is called).

However, it gets too many mixed reviews and it isn't cheap, so I've always passed on it.


----------



## Babygrowth

Hey y'all!  I saw target has that purification masque y'all love so much for bogo 50% and I almost got it. I may go back and get it but I'm trying not to buy too many products. I did just do a long overdue haul for silk dreams. I've been using alot of new stuff lately that just hasn't wowed me. Like that ynobe hibiscus leave in. Its ok on dry hair but if it doesn't work on wet/damp hair its going on the swap.

I'm prepooing with Sitrinillah and I could kick myself for not trying it sooner my NG was singing as I was applying it and I can't wait to see how my hair feels when I rinse it out.


----------



## Golden75

Froreal3 - my hair is usually fine with protein, and I haven't used any recently, I don't think.  I think I left this one on too long, first time using it and I didn't moisture DC after, why, I don't know.  I just used SSI Avo for a few mins after.  It's either the MD having my hair feeling off or the Ynobe Ayurvedic butter, used that last night.  It felt a little off earlier in the week so I used CJ Rehab, things felt better, but not 100.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Babygrowth

If you've been using a lot of Heavy-Thicker Butters/Cremes/Oils SM Purification is an excellent product remover *smells good too*

Golden75 Froreal3 DoDo

Thanks for 'schooling' me on C&G.  I never really paid any attention to it. 

I thought it had something to do with using 'certain' products or not using them.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75

You better find out what it is G.


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair - C&G is just long term PS-ing with braids IMO.  Nothing fancy.  I was doing it before I knew there was a name for it in the 90's.  I called it, I ain't got time to be fooling with hair, going to college FT, working FT, and gittin' it in on the weekends!


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair - Trust, I will!  I will not be using either product until I get this hair feeling back to normal.  Right now the Vatika & body heat is helping.  Hope the CJDF doesn't let me down tomorrow!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75

Is that why you've been tryna' find out what was in that Ynobe?

Nah...DF won't let you down.  It will come through like a Champ.


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair - Nah, I just wanted to know what I was putting on my head since she failed to list ingreds on the 4oz jars.  Ever since I used the MD, it hasn't been right.  Thought I was using to much new stuff at one time.  Could be a combo of things.  Been doing the most playing in my products


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Golden75

I see MD Coconut & Lime has a Phyto-Keratin Derivative of Soy, Corn and Wheat? 

And Coconut Milk. 

 Although it 'touts' to be a Balancer of Protein & Moisture......


----------



## Golden75

Oh, and HASHTAGCANNOTWAITTOUSECJDF


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Golden75
> 
> I see MD Coconut & Lime has a Phyto-Keratin Derivative of Soy, Corn and Wheat?
> 
> And Coconut Milk.
> 
> *Although it 'touts' to be a Balancer of Protein & Moisture*......



IDareT'sHair - Well nah see that's what I thought!  I read it on the site and was like ok, seems like it should soften.  Then I read the jar and was   a lot of protein.  But did I use with caution? Oh no!! I was big protein willie up in this piece!  Letting it sit, steaming, sitting some more!  Da hayll was I thinking. HASHTAGWASN'T!!!  I felt my hair before I jumped in shower to rinse, and that made me grab the SSI Avo. I thought it helped, it may have a little, but prob needed to be left on much longer.

I'm glad I did DC w/ rehab on Wednesday.  Honestly thats really why I did not attempt to go to work, to DC, I confess.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75

Since I'm back on Viviscal, I think I'll take x2 for 60 days and then  maybe start taking x1 a day.

I'll have to see.


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair - I been eyeballing Viviscal. I got the GNC Ultra Nourish - 3 bottles, so I'm trying to stay diligent and take daily.  I also have some collagen powder I need to finish up.

ETA: and msm, and silica


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75 said:


> I'm glad I did DC w/ rehab on Wednesday. *Honestly thats really why I did not attempt to go to work, to DC, I confess.*


 
Golden75

............

 No She Didn't. 

 Um...Wait! Did she just say she stayed home from work to Deep Condition?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75 said:


> I been eyeballing Viviscal. *I got the GNC Ultra Nourish -* *3 bottles*, so I'm trying to stay diligent and take daily. I also have some collagen powder I need to finish up.
> 
> ETA: and msm, and silica




Golden75

 I've always liked those.  Those are good too.

 I saw that Sale on the 3 bottles.  Good Deal.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75

You knew when you saw: Wheat, Corn, Soy, Coconut Milk.....You should have followed up at least with a Moisturizing R/O.

Doesn't that SSI Avocado have a touch of protein too?


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair - There was snow on the ground too, I could've attempted, but I needed to DC!

I thought Avo was moisturizing, that's why I used it.  I'll check ingreds.

ETA: No protein in SSI Avo


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75 said:


> *- There was snow on the ground too, I could've attempted, but I needed to DC!*


 
Golden75

 Yeah...I know G.  There was snow on the ground........

 I know.  Deep Conditioning was definitely more important.  

 You had to handle your business.


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair - Only 1 person in my group went to work on Wed, and that's cause he lives in the area, with his hunky self


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Golden75

Hmmph. 

 >>Girl, You know I got you.<< I'm right there with you.

And the snow just pushed that decision right over the edge.


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair - Sure did! And the news said black ice, so I was not rolling any where!  And I needed that DC, STAT!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75

Well, I'm sure CJ DF will get you together tomorrow.


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair said:


> Golden75
> 
> Well, *I'm sure CJ DF will get you together tomorrow*.



IDareT'sHair - Hope so, will keep you posted!


----------



## beautyaddict1913

Froreal3 said:


> beautyaddict1913 Yes girl. You warm up some oil, massage your scalp for a couple minutes. Then you can lean over the side of your bed, do a downward dog yoga pose, or simply lean over from your torso to try and touch your toes...as long as you feel that head rush of blood. You stay like that for four minutes. Some people were massaging while inverted. You can only do it 7 days in a row per month. Unfortunately it didn't work for me and I tried twice.
> 
> ETA: It's supposed to give you up to an inch of growth in that week.



Froreal3 lol. Girl that sounds like some black magic lol. I ain't even got time to try it. I loves me a bandwagon but that takes it too far for me lol 

I just threw away some molded bfh mango macadamia. I had it forever so I'm not upset. But what I am upset about is that I am about to condition with some bfh ginger macadamia and I just spent ten years of my life that I will never get back trying to slice open that square plastic bottle with a butchers knife and transfer that product to an empty jar. I'm so mad that they never listened to us about that horrible packaging. Do y'all know if they ever changed it? I will never buy anything from them cuz I can't be risking life and limb just to use an expensive mediocre product!


----------



## MileHighDiva

Where's Lita?

Sent from my Speak & Spell using LHCF


----------



## beautyaddict1913

IDareT'sHair said:


> Golden75
> 
> Since I'm back on Viviscal, I think I'll take x2 for 60 days and then  maybe start taking x1 a day.
> 
> I'll have to see.



IDareT'sHair when u used to take it did u see changes? When I saw denimpixies hair it made me want to take it!


----------



## beautyaddict1913

Froreal3 said:


> Same here. I want to be down to 1 product in each category by then. 1 shampoo, 1 cowash, 1 moisture DC, 1 protein DC, 1 moisturizer, 1 oil, 1 butter.



Froreal3 girl u been on this board for years - u know that ain't never gon happen. We will do good to just have 5 of each category lol. That's what I keep trying to get mine down too - but as long as new companies keep coming along I can't be accountable for overage....


----------



## Brownie518

Hey, ladies. I'm here at work and so busy I missed you all...

I finished up another 8oz KV Amla Brahmi Bhringraj blend and a Ynobe Silky Shea. A few backups of the KV and one Silky Shea left.


----------



## Froreal3

beautyaddict1913 Girl I know!  That is my goal...reach for the stars, you may hit the moon. I'll probably have to start doing dd's hair weekly. 

Brownie518 how do you feel? Working on the weekend is not what's up. 

IDareT'sHair are you upping your Viviscal dosage to see if u get results this time?


----------



## Froreal3

About to wash this Vatika Frosting/KV Fenugreek out. 

Oh, and can someone remind me not to go into the Hits & Misses thread? Now I'm open for some Curl Junkie ($$$) and SM Purification Mask....all products that I can get on the ground.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Froreal3

No, I got great 'results' the last time. 

I just ran out (and needed/wanted to finish up what I already had here - Andrew Lessman H,S,N) before repurchasing.

I would have tried to sell my Andrew Lessman, but the bottle was open and I don't like to list things that are open.

So, now that I'm done with the Andrew Lessman, I've started gradually repurchasing Viviscal.

The reason I said I would play around with taking x2 for 60 days and then x1 after that is to make them suckers last longer. 

They are not cheap.erplexed


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@beautyaddict1913

I do like Viviscal really well. 

 *cackles* at you saying Ms. Fro been on this board for years.

I don't know why that made me bust out laughing.

You a mess.


----------



## Golden75

Hmmm may be I'll try Vivisical again if they send me a coupon  and get thru at least 2 bottles of Nourish Hair


----------



## Froreal3

IDareT'sHair said:


> @beautyaddict1913
> 
> I do like Viviscal really well.
> 
> *cackles* at you saying Ms. Fro been on this board for years.
> 
> I don't know why that made me bust out laughing.
> 
> You a mess.



IDareT'sHair I've lurking on and off since 08, but never really started going HAM with products until recently. I shoulda stayed my arse lurking...maybe I'd have more money.


----------



## Froreal3

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Froreal3
> 
> No, I got great 'results' the last time.
> 
> I just ran out (and needed/wanted to finish up what I already had here - Andrew Lessman H,S,N) before repurchasing.
> 
> I would have tried to sell my Andrew Lessman, but the bottle was open and I don't like to list things that are open.
> 
> So, now that I'm done with the Andrew Lessman, I've started gradually repurchasing Viviscal.
> 
> The reason I said I would play around with taking x2 for 60 days and then x1 after that is to make them suckers last longer.
> 
> They are not cheap.erplexed





Golden75 said:


> Hmmm may be I'll try Vivisical again if they send me a coupon  and get thru at least 2 bottles of Nourish Hair



I've been wanting to try Viviscal. Maybe once I'm done with Priteva, I'll try them. The price has deterred me.  I see them in Walgreens all the time.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

beautyaddict1913 said:


> *lol. Girl that sounds like some black magic lol. I ain't even got time to try it. I loves me a bandwagon but that takes it too far for me lol *
> 
> *But what I'm upset about is that I am about to condition with some bfh ginger macadamia and I just spent ten years of my life that I will never get back trying to slice open that square plastic bottle with a butchers knife *and transfer that product to an empty jar. I'm so mad that they never listened to us about that horrible packaging. Do y'all know if they ever changed it? I will never buy anything from them cuz I can't be risking life and limb just to use an expensive mediocre product!



@beautyaddict1913

Lawd! Why Are You So Crazy???

You are cracking me up this morning.

And um...NOOOOO they never did change them ig'nant bottles.

Why Are You So Crazy? You are Cracking me up this morning.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75 said:


> *Hmmm may be I'll try Vivisical again if they send me a coupon*  and get thru at least 2 bottles of Nourish Hair



@Golden75 

The thing is, they want you to commit for 6 months.



Froreal3 said:


> *I've lurking on and off since 08, but never really started going HAM with products until recently. I shoulda stayed my arse lurking...maybe I'd have more money.*



@Froreal3

Nah....no turning back now!  You done crossed over to the PJ-Side.



Froreal3 said:


> *I've been wanting to try Viviscal. Maybe once I'm done with Priteva, I'll try them. The price has deterred me.  I see them in Walgreens all the time.*



@Froreal3

They want you to commit to 6 months. 

 So, when you see them on Sale, just start picking them up until you have 6 boxes.

That's what I've been doing (while finishing the H/S/N). I have about 4 boxes.


----------



## Froreal3

^^^I know...you know it when you crossed over too. First you're up in the regla hair threads...you know length checks and what not...innocent stuff...then you come to the dark side.  Youtube reviews sure don't help either. I like it though  Variety is the spice of life as we all know.

Viviscal: 6 months huh? erplexed I guess... For that price I expect it to work in three and like none other...at least an average of 1"/month.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I'm going to try to finish up that "Test" Growth Aid Afroveda launched that smells like rotten eggs. 

 That must be some skrong sulfur. #manfartsinajar

However, it doesn't smell in your hair. I wonder how that is possible? I don't think she ever Launched it. 

Her staff probably told her it smells too bad

It was called: Bhringaraj Herbal Growth Balm

I wonder if Lita finished hers? That's some real stanky stuff in that Jar.


----------



## Froreal3

IDareT'sHair said:


> @beautyaddict1913
> 
> Lawd! Why Are You So Crazy???
> 
> You are cracking me up this morning.
> 
> And um...NOOOOO they never did change *them ig'nant bottles*.
> 
> Why Are You So Crazy? You are Cracking me up this morning.



Right...weren't we just talkin about some vendor with bottles shaped like rectangular prisms or some ish?  People were using exacto knives to get to their product and what not, right?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Froreal3

Yes....She's talking about the ''same" Vendor. Bear Fruit Hair.


----------



## Froreal3

^^^ Why rectangular prism though? What about cone, pyramid?


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair - i think i had a 3 month supply of Viv but never repurchased. If i don't make full APL stretched by end of this year, i'll try again.

Bout to steam in a few.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75

How is your Hair Feeling today?


----------



## Golden75

Them BFH bottles, couldn't take them!  When i first saw them I was like thats cool! Then I tried to squeeze that bottle in the shower w/ wet hands, feelings changed quick!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75

Yeah, and then you got to Saw them open to get the last 1/3 - 1/4 of the bottle out.

I still have x2 in my Stash.  I have an Espresso Hair Crème and the Saade Ayurvedic Hair Crème (both in the fridge).

They did have some of the 'best' Cleansing Conditioners.


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair said:


> Golden75  How is your Hair Feeling today?



IDareT'sHair -  better, hoping this steam does the final trick!  

Yea BFH had some nice products.

CD 35% off all black vanilla & milk collections.  Free shipping.  I don't think theres a code.  Imma


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Golden75

I was about to post that about CD.  Yep.  No Code or Minimum Purchase necessary


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair said:


> Golden75  I was about to post that about CD.



IDareT'sHair -  I got a cart.  I really shouldn't, but w/ the extra 10%, its a good deal and i can give DC to mom.  Hmmmm....


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Golden75

I thought the CD Sale was good too. And Free Shipping. I hope @Brownie518 sees it.

It's for today only.

I haven't looked. I have enough CD in my stash.

The BV Smoove and that Cleansing Conditioner is enough CD for me....

And I'm not feeling the way that Cleansing conditioner smells (too perfumey)


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair -  Yea I thought it over, not gonna do it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Golden75

See...You DO have some 'Restraint'


----------



## Beamodel

Good morning ladies. I was in lurk mode this morning. 

Yesterday I moisturized my hair with hair dew, sealed my ends with APB hair cream and sealed my length with alba Kukui nut oil. My hair is so soft today. I love this hair journey

Thanks IDareT'sHair  
That Blueberry is so intoxicating lol


----------



## Golden75

USPS just delivered my Vitacost .  So next weekend will be tea time!

Finished ST Knot Dressing - just added the last corner to my homemade oil mix.  Realized I don't need to purchase oil blends from vendors.  Using them way too fast and there is usually like 1 oil in mix that I don't have.  

Hair feels better, so far.  I'm going to use CJDF as my l.i.  Didn't know you could use the smoothing lotion as a RO, I didn't, but mad I bought the smoothing conditioner . 

Think I may tension blowdry later.  I don't think my hair will be completely dry by the time I'm ready to style.


----------



## Brownie518

Beamodel said:


> Brownie518
> 
> I saw the sea kelp one. How is it?


Beamodel

I love how this makes my hair feel. Extremely soft and silky. Shiny, too. And it was good on top of my DC. I sat under the dryer for 15 then let it sit for 90 under a cap and towel. 
Def. keeper.


----------



## Brownie518

I saw the CD sale. She has good sales regularly now. I'll still look, though....
35 plus an extra 10....hmmmm


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> I'm going to try to finish up that "Test" Growth Aid Afroveda launched that smells like rotten eggs.
> 
> That must be some skrong sulfur. #manfartsinajar
> 
> However, it doesn't smell in your hair. I wonder how that is possible? I don't think she ever Launched it.
> 
> Her staff probably told her it smells too bad
> 
> It was called: Bhringaraj Herbal Growth Balm
> 
> I wonder if Lita finished hers? That's some real stanky stuff in that Jar.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Beamodel

Got a newsletter from HH.  26% off Code =NEW26. I'm sure you got one.


----------



## robot.

I want to change my hair so bad. As much as I love my haircut I think I want to go back to a twa and dye it. I want some warm blonde highlights or some type of red/brown. I think blonde maybe...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75

What are you doing?


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair -  Watching the Grammys.  Bout to try and style my hair for tomorrow.  

What you up to?


----------



## Golden75

Ya'll see that post bout HH selling Expresso self for $2.50?  But it's good for 3 weeks in the fridge


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Golden75

How'd Your Hair Turn Out?


----------



## Beamodel

Golden75 said:


> Ya'll see that post bout HH selling Expresso self for $2.50?  But it's good for 3 weeks in the fridge



Golden75

Yes, girl I still have a bottle of that. It's ok, I wouldn't repurchase it. Not really trying to use it up either. But I definitely wouldn't buy it for no $2.50 with a shelf life of 3wks. Devon should just pitch the ones left over to be honest. It's not worth it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75

Trippin' cause it's 39 degrees, but about to be in the single digits by morning.

This is some Wild Weather.


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Golden75  How'd Your Hair Turn Out?



IDareT'sHair -  i think she's ok!  I already blowdried, and felt nice & soft.  I may have went a bit overboard with the oil rinsing, but I think it may have helped with hair drying.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Beamodel  Got a newsletter from HH.  26% off Code =NEW26. I'm sure you got one.



IDareT'sHair

I heard about the news letter but I didn't get one from her.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel Golden75

Yeah, it might be $2.50 but $6.00 to ship. 

Nope. I haven't seen it.  And not interested.


----------



## Froreal3

Golden75 Glad your hair is back on track. We don't need no setbacks.


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair said:


> Golden75  Trippin' cause it's 39 degrees, but about to be in the single digits by morning.  This is some Wild Weather.



IDareT'sHair -  i dunno if it even got that warm here today.  Wish I was off tomorrow.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75 said:


> *- i think she's ok! I already blowdried, and felt nice & soft*. I may have went a bit overboard with the oil rinsing, but I think it may have helped with hair drying.


 
Golden75

 Good She's back on track.  What did you think of CJ DF?



Beamodel said:


> *I heard about the news letter but I didn't get one from her.*


 
Beamodel  That's shocking.


----------



## Froreal3

As for me, I'm chillin...still smelling like blueberries.   

The SSI Juicy Buttercream Frosting had some oils separated at the bottom of it, so I mixed them back in. This turned it from frothy to really whippy and creamy like the consistency of HH Carrot Cake. Yes ladies...I've found my replacement for HH Carrot Cake.


----------



## Froreal3

Oh and TMN has five business days left. That means Friday.


----------



## Golden75

Froreal3 said:


> Golden75 Glad your hair is back on track. We don't need no setbacks.



Froreal3 -  thank you! Sure don't!  I'm scurred of MD & Ynobe right now.

There is some yt boy screaming a song on the Grammys.  I could a done that for a fee.


----------



## Beamodel

Froreal3 said:


> As for me, I'm chillin...still smelling like blueberries.    The SSI Juicy Buttercream Frosting had some oils separated at the bottom of it, so I mixed them back in. This turned it from frothy to really whippy and creamy like the consistency of HH Carrot Cake. Yes ladies...I've found my replacement for HH Carrot Cake.



I want this cream. Is it heavier than Annabelle's cream


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair - I like it.  Its nice as a l.i. too.  Only used a dab on each quadrant.  

Why are these dudes wearing helmets???  Guess thats their gimmick


----------



## Beamodel

Froreal3 said:


> Oh and TMN has five business days left. That means Friday.



You still haven't gotten your stuff yet


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Beamodel @Froreal3 @Golden75

Fro: Hearing that, makes me happy I got a refund from TMN. '

Lawd....I would be totally livid right about now.


----------



## Froreal3

Beamodel said:


> I want this cream. Is it heavier than Annabelle's cream



I think you would like it Beamodel. It's very whippy and light. It is way lighter than APB's hair creams. But keep in mind it is a sealant like HH Carrot Cake is.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Speaking of being angry - I was in my Fridge looking for something and found a jar of Duafe Amala Frosting.

What The What!  I thought I had gotten rid of all of that. 

I was happy and mad all over again.


----------



## Froreal3

Beamodel said:


> You still haven't gotten your stuff yet





IDareT'sHair said:


> @Beamodel @Froreal3 @Golden75
> 
> Fro: Hearing that, makes me happy I got a refund from TMN. '
> 
> Lawd....I would be totally livid right about now.



No I have not. I didn't really think it would actually take 28 business days just to ship. It said "up to." smh I will email her on Friday if my stuff hasn't shipped. 5 weeks is more than enough time to ship something. I ordered December 24th. This is including holidays (MLK New Years etc).


----------



## Beamodel

Froreal3 said:


> I think you would like it Beamodel. It's very whippy and light. It is way lighter than APB's hair creams. But keep in mind it is a sealant like HH Carrot Cake is.



Froreal3

SOLD LOL


----------



## Beamodel

Froreal3
That's just sad. I thought other folks had gotten their stuff 

IDareT'sHair
Yea u obviously did right to cancel your order.


----------



## Froreal3

^^^  Yeah, you will like it. Smells lovely as well.


----------



## Froreal3

^^^Beamodel it lets me know who I won't be ordering from in 2014.  And at first I was real hesitant...that up to 28 days had me side eyeing from the start, but I couldn't resist that deal...we'll see if I get my ish.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel

I would be skrait Cartoonin' right about now.

Yeah....that was smart on my part


----------



## Beamodel

Froreal3

That's just aweful. I never really paid much attention to that vendor.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair said:


> Beamodel  I would be skrait Cartoonin' right about now.  Yeah....that was smart on my part



IDareT'sHair

Lol, I know sis. I could see you know. But I would be acting up right along with ya. That's just foul


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Beamodel

Ain't no excuse LEFT in the World that could Calm me down over that.

Not even this  Or this:jaws:


----------



## Froreal3

Yeah in 2014 I'm sticking with my local natural hair BSS, Oyin, Bee Mine, APB, Komaza, Darcy's, and Silk Dreams. 

ETA: Hairveda's cool w/me as well.

I will pick up on sale: QB, b.a.s.k

Anybody else can kick rocks with no shoes on.


----------



## Froreal3

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Beamodel
> 
> Ain't no excuse LEFT in the World that could Calm me down over that.
> 
> Not even this  Or this:jaws:



And that's exactly what the excuse is...a tornado lifted her up into the Land of Oz or something.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel said:


> *That's just aweful. I never really paid much attention to that vendor.*



@Beamodel

The stuff sounded really, really good......

And it was B1 G1 Free.

I had $65 dollars tied up there.erplexed 

 $38 on the 1st order and $27 on the 2nd order.

 #whatwasithinking


----------



## Beamodel

Froreal3 said:


> And that's exactly what the excuse is...a tornado lifted her up into the Land of Oz or something.



Lmao. I just can't right now. I can't lol


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Froreal3 said:


> *And that's exactly what the excuse is...a tornado lifted her up into the Land of Oz or something.*



Froreal3

 Or a Shark ate her Bottles & Jars.

 I just can't think of any excuse at this point.  

 I agree with Beamodel  I thought everybody had their stuff.

 And the funny part is, I haven't heard/seen any reviews.

 So, I'm counting on you to give me: Smells, Consistency etc.....


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair
Behind $65 bucks. Yea I would have acted up for you. Glad I got your money back though. 

@forreal3
Wish u lick chile. Hopefully ur stuff comes soon but that wait time frame is just too darn long. I only wait long times for Hairveda but BJ is good on all her stuff and is established and won't cause me to worry.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel said:


> *Behind $65 bucks. Yea I would have acted up for you. Glad I got your money back though.
> *



@Beamodel

That was just plain Ig'nant. 

 Getting ready to drop $65 dollas on somebody I never even heard of.

I need my tail whipped behind that.


----------



## Froreal3

Beamodel said:


> IDareT'sHair
> Behind $65 bucks. Yea I would have acted up for you. Glad I got your money back though.
> 
> @forreal3
> Wish u lick chile. Hopefully ur stuff comes soon but that wait time frame is just too darn long. I only wait long times for Hairveda but BJ is good on all her stuff and is established and won't cause me to worry.



I agree. I will only wait for SD and HV.


----------



## Froreal3

Oh and SSI is good with me as well. So if she ever has a sale or something, I will definitely make a cart.


----------



## Beamodel

I might snag that SSI Blueberry cream from Hattache. SSI will take too long for my liking.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Froreal3

Um...I done got x2-3 orders from PAKS all the way in the UK since you've been waiting on that.


----------



## Beamodel

Damn Hattache shipping is $6 for one item. SMH crazy


----------



## Froreal3

I didn't know Hattache had it now. Yeah it will be like two weeks or something w/SSI. Beamodel How is Hattache's shipping?


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair said:


> Froreal3
> 
> Um...I done got x2-3 orders from PAKS all the way in the UK since you've been waiting on that.



IDareT'sHair

This is so true...Sad, but true!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel

I thought about doing that.  And we have that 5%. 

But I think Imma wait on SSI because I want some Blueberry Cowash and some more Riche DC'er


----------



## Froreal3

IDareT'sHair said:


> Froreal3
> 
> Um...I done got x2-3 orders from PAKS all the way in the UK since you've been waiting on that.



Girl, I know. I'm not sweatin it or thirsty....I have low/no expectations for this stuff since I have so many things that are yummy and work well. I will just stick it in the fridge as soon as I get it. It is +/- 20 bucks, but it's still my dough.


----------



## Beamodel

Froreal3 said:


> I didn't know Hattache had it now. Yeah it will be like two weeks or something w/SSI. Beamodel How is Hattache's shipping?



Extremely quick. Like next day or two shipping


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair said:


> Beamodel  I thought about doing that.  And we have that 5%.  But I think Imma wait on SSI because I want some Blueberry Cowash and some more Riche DC'er



Hattache has okra now. They didn't at first. 
IDareT'sHair


----------



## Froreal3

^^Nice. I like their inventory.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Froreal3

Well I'd be _Sweating & Thristy_ about having my Money tied up.

but hey that's just me.


----------



## Froreal3

^^I know right. Like I said, I'mma give it until Friday...


----------



## Froreal3

Well ladies, I'mma hit the sack...hopefully I wake up to a shipping notice


----------



## Beamodel

Froreal3
IDareT'sHair

I don't need anything but I really want to try that buttercream. I might snag that and get another okra. It don't make sense to pay $6 in shipping for one item.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel

If they get the Blueberry....It'll be on. 

I have at least 3 16oz bottles of Okra Winfrey.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair 
On wait, that natural hair store in Baton Rouge sells SSI. I wonder if they have it. I still have yet to go to that store. It's like an hour away from my house.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel said:


> *It don't make sense to pay $6 in shipping for one item.*


 
Beamodel

 That makes sense


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair

I love that okra. I dont mind aloe being in a product that is "protein based". Aloe makes my hair hair like a protein. I might just go ahead and do it b/c it is going to bother me until I have that buttercream in my hands. 

I was contemplating getting more Annabelle's but I think I will pass. She has sales frequent enough to were if i get the urg, I can catch the next sale. I only have one bottle of the Blueberry DC left plus two of those Chocolate DC's from her. So I might sit her sale out.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Beamodel

By VD you might change your mind on Annabelle. 

 That's still several weeks away.

I know how it is when you want your hands on something.....

So you should go ahead and get it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel

I think I'll do another Fenugreek/Catnip Combo Tuesday.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair

SSI Buttercream is impulse. Im stepping away from Hattache website. I will not buy...Im trying hard to not break my no buy. I already did for Paltas & KV (but oils are not included in my no buy). 

I know I love APB stuff, I might be talking smack. Especially since I only have one Blueberry DC. That means I have to put that one aside and start rotating other DC's. I know that will be very hard b/c when I open my crisper I will see that delicious Blueberry sitting there screaming at me to open it up and use it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Beamodel

But I thought you were getting Okra Winfrey too? 

 Well....You might as well wait for SSI.

And keep the N/B until APB's VD Sale. You can get 3 Blueberry DC'ers. (B2 G1)


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel Golden75

I just remembered I got the: Java Bean Hair Butter from Liquid Gold.

I hope I like it as much as Jar of Joe.


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair -  I forgot about that little purchase too .


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair

Yea I was going to re-up on my okra. I have:
(1/2) Okra
(2) Whiskey's
(1/2) Mill Creek Biotin
(2) Acai Berry 

I think that is it for protein DCs.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75 said:


> *- I forgot about that little purchase too *.



Golden75

 See.  And I got Claudie coming too.



Beamodel said:


> Yea I was going to re-up on my okra. I have:
> (*1/2) Okra
> (2) Whiskey's
> (1/2) Mill Creek Biotin
> (2) Acai Berry
> 
> I think that is it for protein DCs.*


 
Beamodel

 Um....I think you're good


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair said:


> Beamodel Golden75  I just remembered I got the: Java Bean Hair Butter from Liquid Gold.  I hope I like it as much as Jar of Joe.



IDareT'sHair

Keep us posted.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Beamodel

I don't have high expectations. Can't nobody touch Jar of Joe (or Sprout).

I don't know what Imma do?  And since I had to pitch that one 8oz Jar of Sprout, I only have 1/2 of an 8oz jar left.erplexed

I have x1 8oz and x1 4oz (unopened) Jars of Joe left.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair

I have 4oz & 2oz (1/2 of it used). Yea nothing really compared to JOJ


----------



## Ltown

Hi ladies!

I seen HH is on FB again posting her new mixtures and sales, is anyone getting anything? I'm not, too much drama for me and her lack of hygiene is not cool with me either.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Ltown

Yeah...its too bad all that happened with her. 

You know folks on these boards will bring you all the way down to the ground when you start playing with their products & money.

They will research you (and your past, present & future) down to the Nth Degree.

Not sure if she'll survive this one?  

I personally think it was too soon for her to attempt to re-launch.

But.....hey....what do I know?


----------



## natura87

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Ltown
> 
> Yeah...its too bad all that happened with her.
> 
> You know folks on these boards will bring you all the way down to the ground when you start playing with their products & money.
> 
> They will research you (and your past, present & future) down to the Nth Degree.
> 
> Not sure if she'll survive this one?
> 
> I personally think it was too soon for her to attempt to re-launch.
> 
> But.....hey....what do I know?




She should have waited until the summer, improved her working conditions.. Hire some people to work PT for her...use the correct measurements..


----------



## Beamodel

Ltown said:


> Hi ladies!  I seen HH is on FB again posting her new mixtures and sales, is anyone getting anything? I'm not, too much drama for me and her lack of hygiene is not cool with me either.



Ltown 

I'm not. I'm pretty stocked on HH stuff. None of my items have mold in them either. Just a messy situation and I'm not sure if I trust things right now.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Hey divas had some stuff going on so I was MIA for awhile. I'll go back to see what I've missed.

I used up 16 oz NG aloe DC, 16oz HV amala cream rinse, 6oz HV almond glaze, 16oz Kyra hemp DC &16oz SSI avocado conditioner.

I have backups of the cream rinse,avocado conditioner and I have other NG DC's not sure what though.


----------



## divachyk

I tried hanging in there with HH as long as I could even with all the mess going since my products were not molded. However, at this point, I'm done. I repossessed all products out of dh's possession as well. With his medical past, I refuse to take any chances. #icant #iwont


----------



## Froreal3

LOL divachyk Was he mad when you snatched all the goodies? I was done when I saw her curse at a customer and refer to her as stupid. Like "What the what?"


----------



## divachyk

Froreal3, he was cool with it. I keep him well informed about the hair drama we endure.  He has some other prods in his stash remaining. Trust, I have plenty to give him should he run out.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I'm keeping mine and using it all up. #refusedtotrash

However, at this point, doubtful if I'll repurchase.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel Froreal3

Warm Pie = Apple Pie w/a Hint of Caramel or Maple


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair said:


> I'm keeping mine and using it all up. #refusedtotrash  However, at this point, doubtful if I'll repurchase.



Yea I'm not trashing anything. I don't have mold, the stuff I have in my stash works for my hair. That's it. Now will I repurchase, as of right now no. Bur I have a nice stash of HH stuff. 

I spent my hard earned money so I'll be damn if I throw something away just because she talked sideways.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair said:


> Beamodel Froreal3  Warm Pie = Apple Pie w/a Hint of Caramel or Maple



IDareT'sHair

Awe man. I wish I would have gotten that one instead of buttercream wedding (again)


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel

Please make sure you get it next time.  It smells really good.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel said:


> Yea I'm not trashing anything. I don't have mold, the stuff I have in my stash works for my hair. That's it. Now will I repurchase, as of right now no. Bur I have a nice stash of HH stuff.
> 
> I spent my hard earned money so I'll be damn if I throw something away just because she talked sideways.


 
Beamodel

 PREACH!

 Everything I have looks good & smells good. 

 I am: keeping, using, enjoying.  In that order.


----------



## Beamodel

I'm off from work the next two days. "Snow storm" coming. Schools are closed.


----------



## Froreal3

^ Jealous Beamodel


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Baggying with that Funkay stuff I got from AV (tryna' use it up). 

I may actually finish it tomorrow.

This is got to be the absolute worst smelling product I have ever known.

I cannot think of anything that stinks this bad.  Except Rotten Eggs.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> I'm keeping mine and using it all up. #refusedtotrash  However, at this point, doubtful if I'll repurchase.



Same here. My stuff is fine so I'll just use it but I'm not repurchasing anything.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl

I hear you Ms. Curly ANGTFD $$$$

I'm still mad I had to throw that Sprout out.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair  Did I miss that? Why did you throw it out?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Beamodel

I saw that this a.m. on the Weather Channel. 

I cannot even imagine ya'll getting anything.

Whatever it is, it won't be anything like we've all had.

Our Schools are Closed tomorrow too, because it's going to be *-14*


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl

One Jar was fine and the other one looked like Large Curd Cottage Cheese.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> curlyhersheygirl  One Jar was fine and the other one looked like Large Curd Cottage Cheese.



IDareT'sHair Oh no. Did you tell her about it?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl

I didn't. 

Too much going on right now (for her) for me to deal with it.

I guess I'll let it go.


----------



## Brownie518

Hey, girls! What's goin on??


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

Sitting here Baggying.....with that stanky mess Mala called herself whipping up.

Smelling like a Hair-Poop


----------



## Brownie518

I just remembered I'm waiting on Claudie's...When is the next round of sales? V Day? I'm ready....


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> Sitting here Baggying.....with that stanky mess Mala called herself whipping up.
> 
> Smelling like a Hair-Poop


IDareT'sHair

 I am sooo glad I didn't get that one!!!! 

I'm at work and finally have a fairly calm night. erplexed I've been tearing up that KV Argan Jojoba Marshmallow and the Irish Moss Sea Kelp


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> I've been tearing up that KV Argan Jojoba Marshmallow and the *Irish Moss Sea Kelp*


 
Brownie518

 I was 'gifted' one of these.  That's the one with the Spirulina right?


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> curlyhersheygirl  I didn't.  Too much going on right now (for her) for me to deal with it.  I guess I'll let it go.



IDareT'sHair I understand. It's just a shame that you had to toss it though.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

I got a Skrange Feeling VD Day Gone Be On & Poppin'.  

I predict another BF - Too many to Choose From.

We better come up with a little preliminary list.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> I was 'gifted' one of these.  That's the one with the Spirulina right?


IDareT'sHair

 Yes, I love it!! I'll be getting a couple backups soon.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl

I know.  That joint was 8 ounces.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> I got a Skrange Feeling VD Day Gone Be On & Poppin'.
> 
> I predict another BF - Too many to Choose From.
> 
> We better come up with a little preliminary list.


IDareT'sHair

I was thinking the same! It's been a little quiet lately so it's time. I've been foolin with a little wish list


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518

I was gifted a lot of 'nice' KV oils. I can't wait to try them all. 

I did buy one during the MLK Sale. (it came Saturday). 

 I just got it out of my Mailbox today. *because of the weather*

It was one I had before though: Rosemary, Hibiscus, Neem etc....(in Warm Pie)


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

Only thing I know I want for sure is: SheScentIt

I need to put together a little list for some other stuff.erplexed


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair

I can't wait til you try them. I think you'll like them all!

I saw B listed her proteins. I was looking at mine the other day. I have 2 Whiskeys, 8oz of Okra Winfrey left, OCT, and Claudie's Reconstructor. I don't know if I have any others.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

I 'think' I have:
x2 Whiskey-Volkas
x2 Methi-Sets
x1 Cathy Howse UBH
x2 Claudie Reconstructors
x2 Claudie Protein Renew (on the way)
x2 CJ Repair Me
x2 CJ Curl Fix Intensive Reconstructor
x1/2 Jar of 16oz SSI Fortifying
x1 16oz Ynobe w/Soy
x2-3 SSI Okra Winfrey 
x1 Nexxus Emergencee
x1 Affirm Sustenance
x1 Affirm 5n1
x1 Tube of Tigi Dumbe Blonde
x1 Liter of L'Anza Reconstructor


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair

Dannnnggg!!!!
Ooh, I'm going to order some Dumb Blonde or check Marshall's this week for some. I love that Reconstructor. Thats a sweet list!


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Beamodel  I saw that this a.m. on the Weather Channel.  I cannot even imagine ya'll getting anything.  Whatever it is, it won't be anything like we've all had.  Our Schools are Closed tomorrow too, because it's going to be -14



IDareT'sHair

Nah ours isn't gonna be that bad. Just that we not use to driving on black ice or dealing with snow. Funny thing is, it will be back in the 70ies this weekend. Typical New Orleans weather.


----------



## myronnie

IdareT youre going to love Claudies renew (if youve never tried it before)

For the ladies who store their products in the refrigerator..do the conditioners sometimes separate from the cold temperature?


----------



## Golden75

Good morning!  Liquid Gold shipped!  And I forgot I ordered it again .  I hope I enjoy these products, cause that shipping is on point!


----------



## Froreal3

I really hope I can resist these V-day sales. It definitely has been kinda quiet since Blk Friday, so it's probably gonna be on and poppin.


----------



## Golden75

Froreal3 said:


> I really hope I can resist these V-day sales. It definitely has been kinda quiet since Blk Friday, so it's probably gonna be on and poppin.


 
I hope so, cause MLK was lackluster.  Not that I wanted to buy a bunch of stuff, just wanted the option


----------



## IDareT'sHair

myronnie 

Do Lurves it.  Been using it for years.  Ran Out.  No backups.


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair - In case you still want the breakdown I found the ST rewards.  They still ain't respond to why the refunded an order that wasn't refunded.  Can't stand them!!!

600 - shampoo bar 
1000 - 25% off
2500 - Free ship on orders $25+
5000 - 50% off


----------



## beautyaddict1913

Where are y'all? Y'all know I get nervous when I don't see this thread on page 1 lol

I'm not doing anything to my hair, though I need to. I haven't touched it since Saturday night when I did a glycerin/aloe Vera free regimen to see if those humectants were causing my hair to dry out. I co-washed with bfh ginger macadamia, baggy'd with Pbn murumuru (is that how u spell it?) sealed with Darcy's watermelon, and twisted with HH Castor infusion. My hair is relatively soft so maybe that helped. It sure smells good (Tahitian vanilla from Pura)

I'm not sure if it's already been posted yet but Ulta has Shea moisture for bogo 50% off plus use the 20% off entire purchase coupon.


----------



## beautyaddict1913

And what's this whiskey treatment that y'all are using? Who makes it? Is it made with real licka? Lol


----------



## Golden75

beautyaddict1913 -  I hate when the thread is not on page 1, cause it takes a minute to find it.  One day it was on page 3 and I was 

The whiskey is from BASK.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@beautyaddict1913 @Golden75

Hey Beauty --- Hey G

How Ya'll PJ's doing today? Beauty - I heard ya'll were suppose to get 'Bad Weather'. 

So Is ya'll gettin' it?

The Likka you refer to is b.a.s.k. Whiskey Vanilla Repairative Hair Soak.

I keep tryna' tell you.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

beautyaddict1913 Golden75

My Claudie Shipped (from the MLK Day Sale)

Getting ready to steam with: CJ Deep Fix Banana Hibiscus over Coffee Rinse.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Finished up: 

x1 Hairitage Hydrations Dark Honey Cleansing Conditioner.  I have x1 back up. (I thought I had x2)erplexed


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair - I think we are just getting cold arse temps.  Last week they said snow for us tomorrow, but I haven't heard anything since.  I'm ready for a day off, again.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75 

I was askin' beautyaddict1913 cause I know she ain't use to alladat down there.

We (me & You) done got use to it by now. 

At least I have.  Seems like it's errrday


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75

Pullin' out the Deep Fix again today.  

I should use Curl Rehab because I have more of that than the DF.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Got a little work reimbursement check.  :dollar:

I guess I'll save it and use it for my little VD Haul.


----------



## divachyk

We're expecting snow and things are shutting down 'round hea'.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

divachyk

Gurl....This has been a loooong winter already.  #ANGTFD


----------



## divachyk

IDareT'sHair Yes, yes it has. Mother nature is not happy this year. Chick is all over the place.


----------



## Froreal3

Stuck in effed up traffic. Gridlock in ATL over a freaking flurry. Should have called out today like I said I would.  

Sent from my Snow White Frost Galaxy S4


----------



## divachyk

:blowkiss: Happy Bday, T!!!!  IDareT'sHair

I may be early and then again, I may be late. Charge it to my mind, not my heart. I'm horrible with dates. May you have a blessed one!


----------



## felic1

I am in the house keeping warm. I went out for coffee this morning. It was great (Tim Hortons). I am looking and checking for my CD package.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@divachyk 

 You are exactly right on Target. It is today. Thank you.

@Froreal3 

Gurl....You know they ain't use to seeing no Snow or anything that looks like snow.


----------



## beautyaddict1913

Hey IDareT'sHair and Golden75

T yes girl it's ice here and the whole city is shut down lol. I've been home all day. The day has flown by! And oh yea you did try to tell me about Bask - I'm waiting for them to have a sale or to catch them at another hair show! How does that likka smell lol?


----------



## beautyaddict1913

Omg IDareT'sHair I didn't know it was your birthday luv!!! Happy birthday!!!


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair -  Happy Birthday!!!!


----------



## divachyk

Aquarius unite! IDareT'sHair


----------



## IDareT'sHair

beautyaddict1913 Golden75 divachyk

Thanks Again Beautiful Ladies


----------



## IDareT'sHair

beautyaddict1913

Gurl...that Likka don't smell like no Likka.  Well...maybe a little.  

It smells like Wheat & Honey to me (for lack of a better reference point)


----------



## Babygrowth

In my young stevie voice: Happy Birthday to ya, HAPPY birthday to ya,  Happy bbbbiiiiirrrrrtttthhhhhday!!!!!! IDareT'sHair


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Babygrowth

Thank You Ms. Lady!


----------



## DoDo

Happy B-day IDareT'sHair!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

DoDo

Thank You Ms. Do!


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair

HAPPY BIRTHDAY


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel

Thanks Be!


----------



## Froreal3

Happy b day Ms T!

Sent from my Snow White Frost Galaxy S4


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Froreal3

Thank Ya!


----------



## Froreal3

Just walked in the house after driving for 5 hours. 5 hours to drive 15 minutes away.  ATL & Snow do not mix. At least be a little prepared.


----------



## Brownie518

@IDareT'sHair





I hope you have a wonderful day!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Brownie518

Froreal3 said:


> Just walked in the house after driving for 5 hours.* 5 hours to drive 15 minutes away.*  ATL & Snow do not mix. At least be a little prepared.



@ bolded     That's so ugly. 
It's just COLD here. About 4 right now...erplexed


----------



## natura87

Stopped in Innisfree and bought a Camellia Oil Hair Lotion and a Camellia Oil Curling Hair Essence.

Wore my hair in twists and confused kindergartners.


----------



## natura87

Happy belated birthday Mrs T.


----------



## Beamodel

Hi ladies.  I'm home again today bc of the weather. It's not even bad today but the schools are still closed.


----------



## Beamodel

By the way, there is something in CJ Rehab that my hair isn't feeling STILL. 

I know the second ingredient is aloe (which my hair hates) but I thought I would try it again. My hair feels ok. Not bad but, it's felt better before.


----------



## SimJam

happy belated Birthday IDareT'sHair hope u had a good one !!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

natura87 SimJam 

Thank You Ladies!:blowkiss:


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

Thank You Partner in Crime.....


----------



## Froreal3

I can't believe it's already almost 5. It's been a lazy in the house snowed in day. I've been taking out my braids on and off today. I will do a nice shampoo, protein treat with Komaza, DC (not sure with what though...probably SD VS), moisturize/seal (not sure with what yet...maybe some Qhemet Burdock), put some twists in my hair.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Hey Girlz!

Where errbody at tonight?


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair - Hey T!  Did you have a good day yesterday?


----------



## Froreal3

Chillin with some Komaza Protein in my hair. It smells so good. IDareT'sHair. About to rinse it out in a few minutes and have a late DC with SSI Riche and SD VS on either side. I'm up for a little experimentation this evening.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75

Very lovely indeed although it was sub-zero. 

Thanks for askin'.

Froreal3

Thanks for experimenting and reviewing.  It's very helpful.


----------



## Beamodel

I was on earlier then got off.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Froreal3 Golden75

My little 'experiment' is slathering my hair in EVCO before Co-Cleansing/Co-washing.

Finished up that God-awful stanky stuff from AV (no back ups).  

Not a Repurchase because I don't think she ever launched it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel said:


> *I was on earlier then got off*.




@Beamodel

Hey Lady!

I misplaced my Marshmallow Root Tea. I tore this piece up looking for that Bag. 

I don't know what I did with it. It mighta' gotten pitched on accident.

I sure hope I can find it. (I bought another box)


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair

I really like that marshmallow tea. I hope you find it. It's very moisturizing


----------



## Froreal3

You were a guinea pig for the stinky stuff IDareT'sHair

ETA: I like prepooing with EVCO. I use either HV Vatika or regla EVCO.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel

Me Too!  

That Stuff ain't cheap.  And I know I had a good 20 bags left.  

Froreal3

I know. 

That was the WORST SMELLING PRODUCT I've used since I've been on my HHJ.

That had to be pure straight up sulfur no chaser.


----------



## Froreal3

^^^

For some reason I want some Komaza stuff now.  Just some samples.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Froreal3

I'll use VF on my Previously Relaxed.  Or HQS Coconut Lime Oil on previously relaxed.

I don't like to waste those on Pre-Washing.  I'll use EVCO for that.  

I think I was intrigued about that thread on Hydral Fatigue.

Anyway, I like it.  I've used it the past x2 Wash Days


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Froreal3

Komaza's a nice line.  Excellent C/S & Shipping. (And Points!!!) 

I was 'salty' with them because they said they were reformulating their Scalp Butter (and didn't offer it BF).  

Said it would re-launch in the Spring.  I use to use quite a bit from there (but recently not so much).  

It's very nice though.


----------



## Froreal3

I seal with the VF too. It seems like it never gets used up for me since I have so many other oils.  I wanna get some ST Mango Dip to use for my prepoo/detangle along with the EVCO. 

I don't know if EVCO is helping with hygral fatigue, but I know my hair does not seem to mind it and it provides slip for me to detangle on damp hair. I use it before every wash...mostly overnight.


----------



## Froreal3

IDareT'sHair said:


> Froreal3
> 
> Komaza's a nice line.  Excellent C/S & Shipping. (And Points!!!)
> 
> I was 'salty' with them because they said they were reformulating their Scalp Butter (and didn't offer it BF).
> 
> Said it would re-launch in the Spring.  I use to use quite a bit from there (but recently not so much).
> 
> It's very nice though.




Had some Komaza samples before. They weren't that impressive. Lotions were kinda light. I wanna give them another try though. I want the aloe stuff since I think my hair likes aloe.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Froreal3

I'll let you know how my little experiment with EVCO goes. 

I liked Komaza. The only thing I seem to buy now consistently is their Scalp Butter.


----------



## Froreal3

Let me go ahead and rinse.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel

What are YOU Doing?


----------



## Ltown

Happy Belated Birthday Ms. T! 

Weathers bad everywhere, but i hope you enjoyed your day.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ltown

Thank You Ms. LT


----------



## Froreal3

Ahhh, under the dryer. Nice and warm night time dc.  Used up the last of my APB White Chocolate Mousse on half a quarter of my hair.


----------



## felic1

Happy Belated Birthday my e-sista IDareT'sHair!!

Enjoy the music!


----------



## Froreal3

I couldn't decide what to use for my hair cream, so they all had to battle. APB Blueberry Cheesecake, Bee Mine Luscious, QB AOHC, & QB BRBC on each quarter.  

Night ladies


----------



## IDareT'sHair

felic1

Thank You Lady!


----------



## beautyaddict1913

Good morning T! IDareT'sHair are you snowed in today? I'm on my way to run errands. Grocery store, post office, Nordstrom, Sephora, Walgreens, Apple Store. It's gonna be a busy day! 
Oh and T where do you buy your marshmallow tea? Have u seen any at vitamin shoppe? And how do u like to use yours? Leave in or rinse out? Questionnaire I know lol


----------



## Golden75

Got Liquid Gold butters today.  They prob brick hard!


----------



## felic1

My six jars of CD BV Smoothie came today. I blew an awful hole in my stash last year....


----------



## Froreal3

My hair is uber soft today. All the hair creams performed excellently...but I knew that was gonna happen.

The APB Blueberry and the Bee Mine came out on top for me due to scent and spreadability/ease of application. The Bee Mine is the easiest to smooth on my hair, like it has some silicone or something. Goes on like a dream  The Annabelle's smooths very nicely but w/no silicone feel. It smells divine.  I want to eat it.

The Qhemet Burdock smells "meh" to me. But it applies nicely like the Annabelle's. The Qhemet AOHC is the hardest to get onto my damp strands. It is the heaviest because clearly it has three oils first, then water. 

Moisture: All the creams left my 4b hair very moisturized and supple. The Amla seemed the oiliest, which was probably because I was slightly heavy handed. It was under control though. My hair is sooo freakin supple.

The Burdock was slightly less oily than the Amla, but my hair was still supple and moist.

The Annabelle's part smelled so good still (this was the next day) and the moisture was still there. Nice and soft hair. It even tackled my super dry/course patch in the back of my crown (the rest of my strands are fine). 

The Luscious quarter was still very moist and supple. 

All sections did not really need sealing with anything. However I still added a tiny bit of SD Nourish for shine.

I can't stop touching my hair. All of my creams are winners. 

In order:
1. Bee Mine (very close 2nd due to ease of application) 2. Annabelle's Blueberry Cheesecake 3. QB BRBC 4. QB AOHC


----------



## IDareT'sHair

beautyaddict1913 said:


> Good morning T! are you snowed in today? I'm on my way to run errands. *Grocery store, post office, Nordstrom, Sephora, Walgreens, Apple Store. *It's gonna be a busy day!
> Oh and T where do you buy your marshmallow tea? Have u seen any at vitamin shoppe? *And how do u like to use yours? Leave in or rinse out? Questionnaire I know lol*



@beautyaddict1913

Nah....not snowed in today, but next week another 8-12 inches.

Sounds like a fun Day! I hope you shopped, shopped, shopped!

I ordered my Marshmallow on-line. They probably have it at my local shop (too lazy to check).

Anyway, I use it as a Rinse. Sometimes I leave it in and apply my L-I on top & style.

No set & hard rule. 

Lately though, I've been doing my Tea Rinses before DC'ing. 

Most of the time I usually do my Tea-Rinses after DC'ing.

The whole concept is trial & error.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Froreal3

Nice Report-back on the Butters


----------



## Froreal3

Still no peep from TMN. I emailed three days ago and have not received a response. 

:crossfingers:


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Froreal3 said:


> *Still no peep from TMN. I emailed three days ago and have not received a response.
> *
> :crossfingers:



Froreal3

 ............


----------



## Brownie518

Hey ladies
I finished up another HV Rinse and a SD Wheat Germ. I need a SD reup real soon...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518

Hi Brownie!


----------



## Brownie518

Hey T? What's doin? I just massaged in some Rosemary Pomade.


----------



## Brownie518

I feel like buyin somethin...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

Steeping a Pot of Catnip & Fenugreek for tomorrow.


----------



## Brownie518

Froreal3

You used APB hair and body butta???


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> Brownie518
> 
> Steeping a Pot of Catnip & Fenugreek for tomorrow.


IDareT'sHair

That sounds good. Fenugreek is the biz.

You got 6 jars of Smoove??


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> Hey T? What's doin? *I just massaged in some Rosemary Pomade.*


 
Brownie518

 Just massaged in some PALTAS and BBD Stretch (Growth Aides)



Brownie518 said:


> *I feel like buyin somethin...*



Brownie518

 Like What?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> That sounds good. Fenugreek is the biz.
> 
> *You got 6 jars of Smoove??*




Brownie518

 I think so?  5-6 16oz's Deep Conditioner:scratchch  

 And......x1 24oz of the BV Smoove Conditioner (w/Pump)


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair

SD or something. I just ordered some Dumb Blonde. 

I finished up a Whiskey Soak last night. That stuff is excellent.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> SD or something. I just ordered some Dumb Blonde.
> 
> *I finished up a Whiskey Soak last night. That stuff is excellent.*



Brownie518

It sure is

OT: I don't care for the scent of the 'new' HV ACV (too perfumey) I wish she would have kept it Apple Spicy.

I wouldn't mind getting a couple Destination Hydrations from SD's? 

Maybe she'll have a 10% Valentines Day Sale.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518

I think my Claudie's here?

 But I can't get it out of my Box though. It's stuck.erplexed 

I'll have to wait for the Mailman to come back tomorrow and get it out.

I was thinking about picking up a couple Cleansing Conditioners from her during her VD Sale.

They would be back ups. So, I'd get x1 3n1 and x1 Jojoba Cleanser


----------



## Brownie518

You know I thought that HV Rinse smelled different...

If Claudie has a VDay sale, Id get more Tea and Kahve leave in.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *You know I thought that HV Rinse smelled different...*
> 
> If Claudie has a VDay sale, Id get more Tea and Kahve leave in.


 
Brownie518

 Yeah.  It is too perfumey.  I wish she'd go back to the original scent.

 Imma do another Claudie order during her VD Sale.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> Brownie518
> 
> Yeah.  It is too perfumey.  I wish she'd go back to the original scent.
> 
> Imma do another Claudie order during her VD Sale.



Me, too. My order will ship tomorrow...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518

My VD Sales List 'would/could' be:
Claudie
SheScentIt
Silk Dreams* only 'if' they had a Sale


----------



## Froreal3

Brownie518 said:


> Froreal3
> 
> You used APB hair and body butta???



Brownie No, I used the Hair Cream.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair said:


> Brownie518
> 
> I wouldn't mind getting a couple Destination Hydrations from SD's?  Maybe she'll have a 10% Valentines Day Sale.



IDareT'sHair

I just can't. Lol I needed this laugh.


----------



## Beamodel

Brownie518 said:


> You know I thought that HV Rinse smelled different...  If Claudie has a VDay sale, Id get more Tea and Kahve leave in.



Brownie518

I pitched my Khave moisturizer only bc of the scent. I couldn't take the smell nor could my son.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel

You know how they do.   I ain't holdin' my breath.  

I've learned to move on.

I'll be good with SSI & Claudie (oh and I forgot Annabelle).

Curlmart has "Free Shipping" this weekend.  I wish they had 20% off *&* Free Shipping.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair

Is it automatically free? Or do you have to use a code. U could go for another therapy wrap. God I need to stop burning through these


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel

Code = FREE


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair

Was kinda wishing it was automatic. Thanks though.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Beamodel

What do you mean "Automatic"?  

 What's wrong with typing in the Code?

 Am I missing something?


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Beamodel  What do you mean "Automatic"?  What's wrong with typing in the Code?  Am I missing something?



IDareT'sHair

I was hoping to use the 15 or 20% off code instead of using a free shipping code. I was hoping the free shipping was automatically applied without using a code


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel said:


> *I was hoping to use the 15 or 20% off code instead of using a free shipping code.* I was hoping the free shipping was automatically applied without using a code



Beamodel
 Got It!


----------



## divachyk

Beamodel, did you all get snow? We got some here in FL and know Froreal3 got some there in GA. This little snow business messed up dh's bday plans for me.


----------



## Beamodel

divachyk 

Yea girl. NOLA don't play. They shut our city down for two days. It wasn't a lot of snow but they know we don't know how to drive in snow or ice lol


----------



## IDareT'sHair

divachyk said:


> *This little snow business messed up dh's bday plans for me.*


 
divachyk


----------



## Beamodel

divachyk

Happy Birthday girly....


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@divachyk




 Settin' It Off Up in Here!


----------



## Froreal3

Happy bday divachyk! Hopefully you and dh can do something this weekend.

Sent from my Snow White Frost Galaxy S4


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel

Did you decide on Black or Burdock Root?


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair said:


> Beamodel  Did you decide on Black or Burdock Root?



IDareT'sHair

I steeped black. I'm about to pm u


----------



## divachyk

Thank you ladies! :blowkiss:

Froreal3, we def will reschedule our plans. 

Beamodel, exactly! They shut the city down for two full days (Tues-Wed). Some businesses open late today while others remained closed. Some roads are still closed even.


----------



## Ltown

Good  Early Morning Diva, 

divachyk, Happy Belated Birthday!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Hey Ladies!

Got my order from Claudie's out of the box.  Everything looks 

Also had a Vitacost order in there.

And my Coffee (for Coffee Rinsing) also came.  Costa Rican Dark Roast.  (It should last a while).

Getting ready to steam with CJ's Deep Fix.  It's been looking kinda watery, so I wanna finish it up.


----------



## DoDo

My Pura Body Naturals shipped!


----------



## Golden75

I have no outstanding orders.  I'm feeling some kinda way about this


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75

Let's Get Some Outstanding Orders.......

I am so ready to make a Cart or two


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75

The only thing I have coming is a Jar of EVCO and some Teas.

I want something Fun & Good


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair -  I was feeling so desperate Oyin almost got me with that 10%!  

I'm really trying not to buy, much .  My stash runneth over!  I want to see whats poppin  for Valentines/Presidents Day weekend.  Should be something since its double holiday weekend .


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75 said:


> -* I was feeling so desperate Oyin almost got me with that 10%! *
> 
> I'm really trying not to buy, much . *My stash runneth over! I want to see whats poppin for Valentines/Presidents Day weekend. Should be something since its double holiday weekend .*


 
Golden75

 Me Too!

 I just threw some Sugar Berries in a Cart knowing I don't need it.  

 Everything I had in my Cart was a back up or a back up to the back up


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair -  I have no Oyin.  I always make carts and abandon.  One day imma hook myself up!


----------



## DoDo

IDareT'sHair said:


> Golden75
> 
> Me Too!
> 
> I just threw some Sugar Berries in a Cart knowing I don't need it.
> 
> * Everything I had in my Cart was a back up or a back up to the back up*




 

One of these days I am going to come in here talking about I went shopping chez IDareT'sHair. Lmao. I am sure there is a *wide* selection at your house.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

DoDo

Yeah, I couldn't justify that purchase. 

I'd like to have some 'new & exciting' stuff, but these new folks make me scurrrrrd lately.  And Tired.

Imma wait & see what turns up for Valentines Day.  

Hope there's plenty of good sales by reputable vendors.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Used some MHC Buttery Soy Hair Crème.  I love that stuff.

Haven't used it in a while.  

It was either the Buttery Soy or QB's Amdmdsldvvkdldksv Hair Butter.

Golden75 DoDo


----------



## felic1

Ltown said:


> Good Early Morning Diva,
> 
> @divachyk, Happy Belated Birthday!



divachyk...Happy Belated Birthday! May you have a great personal and hair year!!


----------



## felic1

I hope Silk Dreams has a valentine's day sale. If they do not have one, or SSI, I will certainly be up in the Annabelle's Perfect Blends shopping area!!


----------



## DoDo

IDareT'sHair said:


> Used some MHC Buttery Soy Hair Crème.  I love that stuff.
> 
> Haven't used it in a while.
> 
> It was either the Buttery Soy or *QB's Amdmdsldvvkdldksv* Hair Butter.
> 
> Golden75 DoDo



IDareT'sHair

That is the way I remember the name of that butter too! 

It's not just me then!


----------



## DoDo

IDareT'sHair said:


> DoDo
> 
> Yeah, I couldn't justify that purchase.
> 
> I'd like to have some 'new & exciting' stuff, but these new folks make me scurrrrrd lately.  And Tired.
> 
> Imma wait & see what turns up for Valentines Day.
> 
> Hope there's plenty of good sales by reputable vendors.



IDareT'sHair

I have been interested in Perfect Blends. I hope no one minds if I fall back and observe for a while.

But I have my eye on it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@DoDo

Why would anyone mind?

 What am I missing?


----------



## DoDo

IDareT'sHair said:


> @DoDo
> 
> Why would anyone mind?
> 
> What am I missing?



IDareT'sHair

You aren't missing anything. 

I am the only one who minds because I like trying stuff. I just have to remind myself to fall back, wait, and watch before I buy.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

DoDo

Um...Okay

So far, I like what I've tried: Scalp Rx.  

I still have to try the Hair Tonic and the Ayurvedic Hair Butter I bought from this line.

I will get the Pomegrante Hibiscus Crème during the VD Sale (maybe).


----------



## Froreal3

Hi ladies! I will not be partaking in the VD sales.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Froreal3 said:


> *Hi ladies! I will not be partaking in the VD sales. *


 
Froreal3

 My "Prediction" is.....You Will.


----------



## Froreal3

^^^LOL Nope! I have enough stuff. erplexed

I'm not bored w/my stuff yet.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Froreal3

We'll see.:eye:

Dang! I forgot to use my EVCO tonight. 

 I gotta get in the habit of doing that.


----------



## Beamodel

Good evening my beautiful sistas. 
I currently have my black tea (which I don't like) sprayed on my roots only. Covered with a plastic cap and a head wrap. I will wash it out in about 10 min. 

Tonight I will DC with my steamer. Something I haven't used in abt 6 mths.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel said:


> *Tonight I will DC with my steamer. Something I haven't used in abt 6 mths.*



Beamodel

 Gurl.....I don't see how you can do without it.  

 I love my Steamer.......


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair

Just being lazy. I liked DC'n while I was laying in the bed with my heat therapy wrap on but tonight I'm pulling out my steamer lol.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel

If you get your Mastex Heat Cap you can lie in bed all nice & Toasty!


----------



## Brownie518

Hey ya'll...just sayin hi. I did a small SD order to hold me for a but...


----------



## divachyk

My last yummies came yesterday - Darcy's sweet cocoa smoothing cream and hair whip. No outstanding orders for me.


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair said:


> Used some MHC Buttery Soy Hair Crème.  I love that stuff.
> 
> Haven't used it in a while.
> 
> It was either the Buttery Soy or QB's Amdmdsldvvkdldksv Hair Butter.
> 
> Golden75 DoDo



IDareT'sHair - I can't wait to try the buttery soy and type 4.  I just have too many l.i's open right now.  I swear it takes five-ever to finish moisturizers/l.i.'s

Took both dogs to get their nails clipped, thank goodness that excursion is over.  Had to make 2 trips cause these fools don't know how to act in the house so we ain't trying it in the car.  Did laundry.  Wanted to get this stuff out the way so I can do my hair and not feel rushed.


----------



## Golden75

Brownie518 said:


> Hey ya'll...just sayin hi. I did a small SD order to hold me for a but...



I really want some SD.  I really hope she does a VD sale to encourage me to purchase a couple things.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair

Change of plans. No steaming. I broke my resivior holder ring thing. I have two replacement rings but I don't where I put them. 

Off to DC with my heat therapy wrap then. I will look into that heating cap you suggested. Thx.


----------



## Froreal3

Golden75 said:


> IDareT'sHair - I can't wait to try the *buttery soy *and type 4.  I just have too many l.i's open right now.  I swear it takes five-ever to finish moisturizers/l.i.'s
> 
> Took both dogs to get their nails clipped, thank goodness that excursion is over.  Had to make 2 trips cause these fools don't know how to act in the house so we ain't trying it in the car.  Did laundry.  Wanted to get this stuff out the way so I can do my hair and not feel rushed.



Buttery Soy is really good. Love the creamy consistency. I wanna try Type 4 next. My 16oz. is half gone. Been using it to seal me and dd's hair and using it on our bodies.  I'mma have to cop another 16oz. (if they have a sale).  

Damn, IDareT'sHair...you may be right.


----------



## Beamodel

Used up HV Moist 24/7
-I have back ups 
-Of course a repurchase  I'm a HV Head


----------



## divachyk

I'm digging Type 4! Haven't used my buttery soy yet.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel

Hi Be!


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Morning divas. I'm under the steamer with BASK whiskey.

divachyk Happy belated birthday sis. I hope you had a wonderful day.

I just tossed a new unused 4oz jar of Ynobe shop Ayurvedic butter due to mold. The date stamp was August 29th. I'm going to check the rest of the stuff I purchased from them.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl

Hey Swirl-Curl!

I just used a dab of that Silky Shea last night.  I need to stick that in the Fridge.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair I was shocked to see mold in that new jar. I have a smidge left in the very first jar I purchased and that's fine. Now I'm nervous to use the other stuff.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl

I decided (after I posted) to just hurry up & use up the Silky Shea instead of sticking it in the Fridge. 

It's about a little over half a Jar.

I have those x2 Amala DC'ers in the Fridge and a Hibiscus L-I.  

That's all I have left of her stuff.

And I was thinking last night....I should get another Silky Shea.

So, this post was right on time.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair Earlier in the week she posted on FB that it was no longer available then she relisted it with new ingredients.i wonder if she was aware that mold was an issue?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl

OT: Girl...That Duafe Naturals had the nerve to send me a Customer Service Satisfaction Survey.

I thought ppfft they must be Drunk.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> Earlier in the week she posted on FB that it was no longer available then she relisted it with new ingredients.*i wonder if she was aware that mold was an issue?*



curlyhersheygirl

 Um....I can answer that: YES!


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> 
> OT: Girl...That Duafe Naturals had the nerve to send me a Customer Service Satisfaction Survey.
> 
> I thought ppfft they must be Drunk.



IDareT'sHair Wow the nerve of these vendors.



IDareT'sHair said:


> curlyhersheygirl
> 
> Um....I can answer that: YES!



 You might be right


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair said:


> Beamodel  Hi Be!



IDareT'sHair

Hey girly


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl

That's a Hotmess. 

She said she was having problems with her suppliers...wonder if it was the _preservative _supplier.erplexed....


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *Wow the nerve of these vendors.*



curlyhersheygirl

 Girl....Seeing that mess made my Pressure Rise.....

 You Don't "Really" want me to answer that survey do you?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel

How'd Your Hair turn out?  Using the Black Tea (Roots Only)


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair said:


> Beamodel  How'd Your Hair turn out?  Using the Black Tea (Roots Only)



IDareT'sHair

I hated black tea only hair but spraying this on roots only worked a trillion times better. Black tea on my length made my hair dry feeling so I never  wanted to incorporate black tea again. 

But only on roots/scalp works much better


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel

Great!  Glad it worked for you.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair

I'm about to hit up a moisture moisture moisture regimine for the next two weeks most likely.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Beamodel

That sounds really good.

What will you be using?

 ETA: I wouldn't mind trying something like that.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair

I'm not sure yet, but I want to make sure there isn't any protein in it. I need to find my ring holder thingy for my steamer too.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Beamodel

When you come up with your Moisture Regi, I'd like to take a look at it.  

I'll do it for the next 2 weeks of Wash Days too.

I'll use:
HQS Strawberry Cleanser (protein free)
CJ Moisture Therapy (discontinued)
CJ Curl Rehab

 I usually use a light reconstructor each wash day, so that will be interesting (not doing one).

And I'll have to think of a Tea. My only drawback will be using EVCO before my Cowash. 

So, I'll need to think on that. Maybe I'll use EVOO instead? Or something else.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair

Your moisture regi sounds good. I still gotta think of mines. I think I will use marshmallow root tea. I need to double check that it's ok for moisture only. I think it is though. 

Might use HV Sitrinillah or JessiCurl DT


----------



## Ltown

Hi ladies!

chillin today although it warmer today just ain't in the mood to do anything,
curlyhersheygirl, when silky shea first came out I got mold, it was replace but I just didn't feel like buying it again. I'm not trying to store a lot of products in the fridge or make sure I keep track of products that don't have preservatives. I'm kiss girl with the hair.


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair said:


> curlyhersheygirl
> 
> Um....I can answer that: YES!




IDareT'sHair & curlyhersheygirl - I asked her why she was reformulating on FB but she really didn't answer.  Mold was probably the reason, hence why she didn't say.  I guess I better put the butters in the fridge too, and bump them up to the use up.

Ynobe won't be a repurchase whether I like this stuff or not.


----------



## Brownie518

Hi, ladies. 
I ended up getting two VS, two Razz, Go Moist, Nourish Oil, and Destination Hydration from SD. I hope it ships soon, too. 

I just massaged in some Rosemary Pimade on nape/edges.


----------



## Froreal3

Hi ladies. Just copped some SD VS...but it wasn't for me, so it doesn't count.  

Still got the satisfaction of buying, but it didn't count in my stash! bwahahahaha!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Claudie's Valentines Day Starts 02.10 - 02.14 

25% off Code = LOVE


----------



## Beamodel

Random thought  

HH Moisture Riser reminds me of  
Oyin Hair Dew   

HH tutu fruti reminds me of  
Annabelle's hair cream


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel said:


> *Random thought
> 
> HH Moisture Riser reminds me of
> Oyin Hair Dew
> 
> HH tutu fruti reminds me of
> Annabelle's hair cream*


 

Beamodel

 Interesting Observation.  Thanks for Posting this.

 Speaking of 'Dups' I wonder where my Liquid Gold Java Bean Crème is?


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair

Will this be your first time trying that java bean?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Beamodel

Yes, Liquid Gold Launched a bunch of new butters. 

 Have you looked at them?


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair

No I haven't checked them out yet.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Beamodel

Yeah, they have like a Marshmallow one, an Amala one, the Coffee One and a bunch of others.


----------



## Froreal3

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Beamodel
> 
> Yes, Liquid Gold Launched a bunch of new butters.
> 
> Have you looked at them?



Say what now? :checks out site:


----------



## Froreal3

Mmm them butters look succulent.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Froreal3

I Agree. 

All of them look Amazing!


----------



## Froreal3

^^^ That Vanilla Cream looks interesting...and so does the Whipped Marshmallow and Java Bean.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair

The java and the alma ones look interesting. The others have aloe in it, pass on those


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Beamodel

They had an "Introductory Sale" on those Butters.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair

How much were they. I don't need any butters but they do look good


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Beamodel

Um....I wanna say....$7.95? I would need to look. 

 But, I'm pretty sure that's what it was.


----------



## Froreal3

I don't need any butters though. I might try one when I'm done with my butters.


----------



## Lita

Hi! Missed everyone..Having some personal issues..Trying to get my family/house in order..
Hope all of you are doing well...

*Hair has been acting out..Weather/stress....Still spritzing with HH big city punch..Keeping it soft,so that's a plus.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> 
> OT: Girl...That Duafe Naturals had the nerve to send me a Customer Service Satisfaction Survey.
> 
> I thought ppfft they must be Drunk.



IDareT'sHair Lol..Duafe is off the chain..How you going to do..Tacky..The nerve..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair 

Here is my moisture only regi for two weeks  

Cowash/cleanse  
Tresemme Naturals  

Deep Treatments
JessiCurl DT  
SD Shea What Deux   

Tea Rinse
Catnip/Marshmallow Root 

HOT 
KV oils  

Moisturizers 
HH Moisture Riser 
PLBM  
Hair Dew  

Seal 
HH Jar of Joe 
HH Carrot Cake Frosting


----------



## Beamodel

Lita

We've missed you. Hope everything gets worked out soon at home. Stay prayed up.


----------



## Lita

Beamodel said:


> Lita
> 
> We've missed you. Hope everything gets worked out soon at home. Stay prayed up.



Beamodel Hi! Missed everyone too..Thank you! I'm staying prayed up..I have my moments,but keep going..Thank You so much.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## divachyk

Lita, prayers are with you sis. :blowkiss:


----------



## Golden75

Welcome back Lita.  Def missed you!


----------



## Golden75

My hair feels pretty darn good!  Co-cleansed with ASIAN Coconut cowash, tea sit w/ slippery elm and marshmallow, DC w/ NG Orange & Hibiscus and steamed.  Before rinsing I used ACV then rinsed.  Very little shedding/breakage, tangles didn't stand a chance!  Very happy!

Tried to use a sample of CD Hair Milk Pudding.  Applied to one section - the moisture suckage started.  Thank goodness I only applied a small amount.  Saw HH PBLM and Tutti Fruitti and all was right with my hair.  Trashed that sample!


----------



## Lita

divachyk said:


> Lita, prayers are with you sis. :blowkiss:



divachyk Hi!Thank you..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita

Golden75 said:


> Welcome back Lita.  Def missed you!



Golden75 Thank You..Def missed you guys too..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Lita

Gurl.....  You betta' let us know something.

Glad you're back.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel

Very Nice Moisture Regi.  

Imma hafta' step up my Moisture Game reading this.

The next 2 weeks of Wash Days, I will also do a Moisture Regi. (For research) 

I always incorporate a smidgen of Protein.  So, this will be interesting.


----------



## Froreal3

Lita said:


> Hi! Missed everyone..Having some personal issues..Trying to get my family/house in order..
> Hope all of you are doing well...
> 
> *Hair has been acting out..Weather/stress....Still spritzing with HH big city punch..Keeping it soft,so that's a plus.
> 
> Happy Hair Growing!



 Missed you Lita *Sending you some love and light*


----------



## Froreal3

IDareT'sHair said:


> Beamodel
> 
> Very Nice Moisture Regi.
> 
> Imma hafta' step up my Moisture Game reading this.
> 
> The next 2 weeks of Wash Days, I will also do a Moisture Regi. (For research)
> 
> I always incorporate a smidgen of Protein.  So, this will be interesting.



Interesting. My hair needs some type of protein every two weeks.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair

I wanted to try this two week moisture regi bc I've been experiencing just a tad bit of breakage so I figure let me cut out all protein for two weeks. 

After my two weeks are up, I will henna again. I really like henna 

I'm glad I got a moisture only buddy for two weeks. Thanks for researching with me.


----------



## beautyaddict1913

Lita welcome back!! Good to see you!

Hello ladies! I just got in from church. It's cold and raining here and I need to run errands but I will probably wait until tomoro. It was warm the past 3 days so I wore a top knot turban on Wednesday and Thursday and placed a dry baggy on my head under the satin bonnet and turban. I baggy'd til Saturday morning. My hair wasn't over-moisturized because I didn't add any extra product. Yesterday morning I co-washed with CJ Argan & Olive and sealed with watermelon seed oil. I used pura murumuru as my leave in and wore my hair in a bun yesterday and today. I'm due for a wash so I may have to do it tomoro afternoon since I will be busy cooking today.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

beautyaddict1913

Sorry I missed you Ms. Beauty.  You know I love to catch up with you.

*and gets me a good laff*


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My Liquid Gold (Java Bean Butter) is shipping soon.


----------



## Ltown

Hi ladies!
Lita, I thought about you a lot, recalled some medical issues that you had mention ages ago, glad you better.
Beamodel nice regimen.
I've cowash with naturelle coconut cleansing used it up, no back but will repurchase it easier than scooping out asaim, tea rinse, dc with pure natural chocolate smoothie use up also no backup, have a lot of other dc to use. 
Anyone want some fenugreek powder let me know, I'm not the mixtress I used to be


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ltown

Sounds like you had a good wash day.  

I was looking at Naturelle's Cleansing Conditioners last night.

I'll probably end up getting Claudie's though during her Valentine's Sale next week.

I'm surprised you aren't at a Super Bowl Party?  

I know you love Football.  

I guess your Steelers are in it, so you don't care.


----------



## Ltown

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Ltown
> 
> Sounds like you had a good wash day.
> 
> I was looking at Naturelle's Cleansing Conditioners last night.
> 
> I'll probably end up getting Claudie's though during her Valentine's Sale next week.
> 
> I'm surprised you aren't at a Super Bowl Party?
> 
> I know you love Football.
> 
> I guess your Steelers are in it, so you don't care.


 
IDareT'sHair, you got that right I usually go to any party but no one is really down with either team down here. I will be watching it,


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ltown

Yeah, it sounds pretty 'uneventful'. 

I haven't heard too much "Hype" about it at all.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ltown

Are you planning on getting anything from the Valentine's Sales?  

I want a little SSI & Claudie.

And maybe some Annabelle's?  

But all of this depends on the Sales.erplexed


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ltown

btw:  Your Tea Mixture sounded good.  I think Imma steep some Green Tea for Tuesday.


----------



## Ltown

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Ltown
> 
> Are you planning on getting anything from the Valentine's Sales?
> 
> I want a little SSI & Claudie.
> 
> And maybe some Annabelle's?
> 
> But all of this depends on the Sales.erplexed


 
IDareT'sHair,  I don't think I've used claudie cleansers; do she have any?, not a fan of the butters. I have enough of SSI during bf sales.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Ltown

Yeah, she has a Jojoba one and one called 3 n 1. (Those are on my list to get back ups of).

I like them both. 

I was deciding if I'd get x1 of each or just get x2 Jojoba.

 I think the Jojoba one is better at removing build up (which I need right now).  

 The 3 n 1 is more of a Cowasher. (IMO).  Especially since it has 'multiple' uses.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel

OT: My Coco Whip sold quickly.  You should list your stuff.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair said:


> Beamodel  OT: My Coco Whip sold quickly.  You should list your stuff.



IDareT'sHair

I will. I'm trying to see what else I want to list too


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Where errbody at tonight?


----------



## Froreal3

Just came home. I just used a little bit of Oyin Hair Dew to refresh. I honestly didn't need to though. My hair was still moist from a couple days ago when I put the Annabelle's Hair Cream on. Hair is so very soft. 

Beamodel I see you're not gonna get the SSI Juicy Berry. I would say try a sample, but her samples are always sold out...always.


----------



## Beamodel

Froreal3

My hair usually like most things pjaye hair likes so yea I'm opting out of it. Plus I read it has a lemon type scent. I don't like scents like that. 

Do you think it smells Lemonish?


----------



## Beamodel

I sprayed my catnip/marshmallow tea on my hair and sealed with Kukui nut oil. My ends are nice, soft & moisturized.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair said:


> Where errbody at tonight?



IDareT'sHair

Super Bowl game & parties


----------



## Froreal3

Beamodel said:


> Froreal3
> 
> My hair usually like most things pjaye hair likes so yea I'm opting out of it. Plus I read it has a lemon type scent. I don't like scents like that.
> 
> Do you think it smells Lemonish?



Beamodel it smells berryish. I don't like lemon/citrusy scents.


----------



## Golden75

Good morning!  Snow all day here, so I stayed home.  Then another storm coming Tuesday into Wednesday.  *clicks heels together* I wish it were Spring, I wish it were Spring!

Beamodel - That berry don't smell like no lemon .  But I feel you with playing it safe.  I'm fine with citrus for the most part, but recently discovered my face can't handle it.


----------



## Beamodel

Golden75

Thank you. At some point, I might do like what Froreal3 said and get a sample of it. To make sure it's a scent I can tolerate. 

U threw out Claudie Khave lotion bc of the smell (sweet bosonova) bc it smelled like lemons big time


----------



## SimJam

Froreal3 what does APB stand for ? Im so lost with these new abbreviations


----------



## Froreal3

^^SimJam Annabelle's Perfect Blend (Etsy).


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Evening Ladies of the PJ-dom.

What's New?

Just Waiting on:
Liquid Gold and now the Pomade Shop

 Oh yeah, and the Sales!


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair

My paltas came today. It smells like Pepto bismol lol. I will use a little tonight bc tomorrow is wash day.


----------



## Lita

IDareT'sHair said:


> Lita
> 
> Gurl.....  You betta' let us know something.
> 
> Glad you're back.



IDareT'sHair Hi! I know, I'm sorry should've said something..Things was just so stressful..Glad to be back..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita

Ltown Thank you....I'm feeling a lot better..Appreciate it..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita

Froreal3 said:


> Missed you Lita *Sending you some love and light*



Froreal3 Thank you..I need that.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita

beautyaddict1913 Hi! Thank you..Good to see you too.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Ltown

Hi ladies!  

Naturelle will be having a Valentine sales. 

This is the bomb.com thread, 50,000+ post, and 2M+ views!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Ltown

Hey Girl. Thanks for the info on Naturelle Grow. 

 I'd like to have 1 or 2 things.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My Pomade Shop Shipped.

Beamodel

Well, tomorrow will start our x2 week Moisture Regimen.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair said:


> My Pomade Shop Shipped. Beamodel  Well, tomorrow will start our x2 week Moisture Regimen.



IDareT'sHair

Sure will. I'm ready


----------



## Beamodel

Used up hair dew. One 16 oz back up.


----------



## Brownie518

I used the new formula of Naturelle Mango Coconut Water..still so very moisturizing but definitely not as much slip as before. I plan to get 2 16oz Herbal Blends during her sale...


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> Where errbody at tonight?


IDareT'sHair

I was watching the Super Bowl and relaxin...

My Claudie's should be here by Wednesday. We're due for a snowstorm so I hope it gets delivered!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

We're going get Slammed again too. 9-12 inches.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair

So are we...same forecast. I'm at work right now and it's supposed to start after midnight. They say it won't get heavy until around 9am so I will be tucked in by then. Sunday we're supposed to be getting possibly up to 20inches!!!


----------



## Brownie518

I got some box today, must be Claudie's. I don't think my SD shipped yet...


----------



## Beamodel

Using my corded heating cap to DC tonight with JessiCurl DT with a little of KV oil as a HOT


----------



## Froreal3

Hi ladies. Busy day. Locked my keys in the house, so I had to wait for my husband to get home to let me in..which ended up being close to seven. 

I'm super tired, but I managed to moisturize, seal, and throw on my scarf so my hair won't regret it in the morning. 

Used QB BRBC and sealed ends with SSI Juicy Berry...I love the smell of the Berry.


----------



## divachyk

Just ordered free Luminance facial samples - moisturizer, cleanser, toner. Never heard of the company but bit anyway. Paid ~$4 shipping. 

Link:  http://luminanceskincare.com/products/sample-moisturizer-and-cleanser


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Hey Girls!

Just ordered some Marshmallow Root and Slippery Elm Tea(s).


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Snowed In. Can't get out of my Sub-division. erplexed 

I've been trying to go in to the office all day. 

We got about 8-9 inches and are under a Level 2 Snow Emergency.

Anyways - @Beamodel Think I messed up my Moisture-Game Routine. 

 So, I'll hafta' start over.

Last night, I did my Coconut Soak and I also cowashed with Step2 of the Methi-Set which I later read the ingredients and saw that there is Marine Collagen in it. (Although it's the Moisture Component of the Methi-Set).

So I guess I wrecked it last night. May try next week. Because I know Friday, I will slip up and use something with Protein.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *So are we...same forecast. I'm at work right now and it's supposed to start after midnight. They say it won't get heavy until around 9am so I will be tucked in by then. Sunday we're supposed to be getting possibly up to 20inches!!!*



@Brownie518

I done got tired now. This is just ridiculous 



IDareT'sHair said:


> *Snowed In. Can't get out of my Sub-division. erplexed
> 
> I've been trying to go in to the office all day.
> 
> We got about 8-9 inches and are under a Level 2 Snow Emergency.*



@Brownie518

URRRRGGGHHHH (FYI)

 btw: Hey....what was in that Box?....


----------



## felic1

Brownie518 said:


> @IDareT'sHair
> 
> So are we...same forecast. I'm at work right now and it's supposed to start after midnight. They say it won't get heavy until around 9am so I will be tucked in by then. Sunday we're supposed to be getting possibly up to 20inches!!!



Where is this 20 inches at?? Wow!! We have a little here in Detroit.


----------



## felic1

What are the details on the Naturelle Grow sale? I need to update my facebook page. I have a new email address...


----------



## Golden75

Stayed home cause of all this snow & ice.  Hopefully roads will be ok tomorrow.    Washed & DC'd today.  Finished DB coco bean balm (aka whip) sample and BM Avocado sample.  Think I have 1 more use of NG orange & hibiscus.  Will prob finish up as a pre-poo this weekend.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Golden75 @Brownie518

Beweave it or not....I am still tryna' get to work. 

 The Service just came, but hasn't gotten anything done yet.

Imma try to get there by 5:00.


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Golden75 @Brownie518  Beweave it or not....I am still tryna' get to work.  The Service just came, but hasn't gotten anything done yet.  Imma try to get there by 5:00.



IDareT'sHair -  Be careful out there!


----------



## Froreal3

IDareT'sHair I would have called it quits a long time ago and worked from home (if you can).


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75 Froreal3

I ain't going nowhere.  They are still doing the skreets.  

They haven't even gotten to our individual driveways.erplexed

Oh Well, I'll try tomorrow.


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair -  I don't even wanna go out tomorrow.  It is an absolute mess!  

I'm pissed cuz I have a feeling my driveway won't get plowed before I need to head out tomorrow. 

And whatever mess thats supposed to come Sunday, will prob have us stuck for days!

Glad I used up some products though


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Golden75

It is good you used up something!  

I don't wanna go tomorrow either and my driveway still hasn't been touched.erplexed

I did buy a bunch of stuff tho'. 

 Tea, Relaxer etc....


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair  what's the etc?


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair

Lol. It's ok sis. I did mines last night. I haven't used hair dew on freshly washed hair as a leave-in in such a long time. 

My hair is super soft and incredibly moisturized.  Loving it


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Beamodel

I didn't 'realize' Methi Step2 had a bit of Protein in it. 

 I'll start next week for the next 2 Wash Days.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair

I was reading every label before I had applied anything. I was about to use VO5 Kiwi Lime and I saw collagen. No mam.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Beamodel

Girl, after I used it I decided to 'read' the label.


----------



## Beamodel

Oh I ordered replacement waste jar clips for my steamer. So I can c get back to doing that...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel

Where did you get it?  LCL Beauty?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel

What's Your Regi for next Wash Day?


----------



## Froreal3

It seems like I'm not using up stuff fast enough. When I have my stash up this big, I feel compelled to use it.

Sometimes I feel overwhelmed on wash day with the product decisions I have to make. It's a good problem to have. 

Think I'mma try the Annabelle's Blueberry Cheesecake (last time I tried it on my braids, this time will be on my loose hair). I want to see how it does. 

I'll cowash probably with the Keravada stuff and maybe use some Qhemet Burdock again. That stuff does my hair right.  

But of course this is subject to change.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair said:


> Beamodel  Where did you get it?  LCL Beauty?



IDareT'sHair

Yes


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair said:


> Beamodel  What's Your Regi for next Wash Day?



IDareT'sHair

DC with Sitrinillah or HH Pink Grapefruit.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Froreal3 said:


> It seems like I'm not using up stuff fast enough. *When I have my stash up this big, I feel compelled to use it*.
> 
> *Sometimes I feel overwhelmed on wash day with the product decisions I have to make. It's a good problem to have.
> *
> Think I'mma try the Annabelle's Blueberry Cheesecake (last time I tried it on my braids, this time will be on my loose hair). I want to see how it does.
> 
> I'll cowash probably with the Keravada stuff and maybe use some Qhemet Burdock again. That stuff does my hair right.
> 
> But of course this is subject to change.



Froreal3

It IS a Good Problem to have.


----------



## Froreal3

I just facebook messaged TMN. She hasn't responded to two emails regarding my order. I understand stuff is going on personally, but at least respond and let me know what's up. I'm a very patient person, but don't not respond and hold my money for no reason. 

I will dispute with Paypal if I do not hear from her tomorrow. My 45 calendar days will be up on Friday.


----------



## Beamodel

Froreal3 said:


> I just facebook messaged TMN. She hasn't responded to two emails regarding my order. I understand stuff is going on personally, but at least respond and let me know what's up. I'm a very patient person, but don't not respond and hold my money for no reason.  I will dispute with Paypal if I do not hear from her tomorrow. My 45 calendar days will be up on Friday.



That's sad. I would start disputing it now.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Froreal3

Dang!  

I cannot 'Beweave' you still haven't gotten that.


----------



## MileHighDiva

Froreal3

You're being very gracious with your interest free loan,   ITA with Beamodel start your claim now!


----------



## Froreal3

^^And there is a message saying that regular processing of orders will resume in April...something to that effect.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Froreal3

Gurl..Gone & Get Your Monneee


----------



## Froreal3

Yeah I'mma dispute it.


----------



## Beamodel

Froreal3

You better than me. I would have been acted a plum fool.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel said:


> *You better than me. I would have been acted a plum fool.*


 
Beamodel

 Pffft.  Gurl....You & Me Both. 

 Right about now, I wouldn't even want it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75

G - Did you get your Liquid Gold Butter(s) yet?


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Golden75
> 
> G - Did you get your Liquid Gold Butter(s) yet?


 
IDareT'sHair - Yes, got them the Tuesday after we ordered.  You haven't gotten it?


----------



## Froreal3

Update: Got my refund from TMN mere minutes after I filed my dispute today.

The message in paypal stated something like, "Again, processing of orders has been taken over by Ms. Beverly...seller's mom." This should have been made more clear. Also, when Ms. Beverly took over operations, she should have emailed all the customers and let us know so that we may contact her. Not only that, it looks like my order had slipped through the cracks once the transfer of operations took place. 

​An apology would have been nice...but whatev...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75 

My Liquid Gold Java Bean Butter came today. 

Smells identical to Jar of Joe.  Right now it's cold (and probably frozen).  

I'll get a better idea of the feel once it warms up some.

This may be a nice replacement.

My Pomade Shop Coffee DC'er also came today.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Froreal3

I was hoping you'd get your TMN so we could see what it was about.  

I guess I didn't need to know.

Glad you got your Monneee tho'


----------



## Froreal3

IDareT'sHair I was hoping to get it to. I wanted to you know...conduct some research...but alas, that didn't happen. I don't know why her mom couldn't have just emailed peeps what was up. I really think they overlooked/forgot about my order. *shrug*


----------



## Froreal3

IDareT'sHair said:


> Golden75
> 
> My Liquid Gold Java Bean Butter came today.
> 
> Smells identical to Jar of Joe.  Right now it's cold (and probably frozen).
> 
> I'll get a better idea of the feel once it warms up some.
> 
> This may be a nice replacement.
> 
> My Pomade Shop Coffee DC'er also came today.



I can't wait till you try this! It looks so yummy.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Froreal3

Oh Well...that gives you some 'play' money for V-Day!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Froreal3

I'm already 'ready' to buy a back up based on site/scent using the 15% LHCF.


----------



## Froreal3

Mmmm...that's tempting...I like when you can tell a product is going to work just by looking at/touching it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

It's OFFICIAL!

Liquid Gold's Whipped Java Butter is a Suitable Replacement for HH's Jar of Joe!

@Brownie518 @Beamodel @Lita @divachyk @Froreal3 Golden75

Don't forget about the LHCF Discount.


----------



## Froreal3

IDareT'sHair said:


> It's OFFICIAL!
> 
> Liquid Gold's Whipped Java Butter is a Suitable Replacement for HH's Jar of Joe!
> 
> 
> Don't forget about the LHCF Discount.



Say wha now? Nice, cuz I never got a chance to try JOJ. It was in the order that I canceled during the Blk Friday debacle.

ETA: Ok, the Liquid Gold Butters have officially made my three product list for February.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair said:


> It's OFFICIAL!  Liquid Gold's Whipped Java Butter is a Suitable Replacement for HH's Jar of Joe!  @Brownie518 @Beamodel @Lita @divachyk @Froreal3 Golden75  Don't forget about the LHCF Discount.



IDareT'sHair

Great to know that. I need to look at that site again. What's our code. U can PM it to me if necessary. 

Btw I'm not sure if paltas will work for me. I can tell it's glycerin based. My hair is soft but sticky/coated feeling.


----------



## Golden75

Yea i think that java butter will be nice.  The alma butter smells so good.  The site says its strawberries & cream.  Very yummy!  Marshmallow butter smells nice too.  And even though they sat in 20 degree weather, they weren't brick hard.


----------



## Brownie518

Hey ladies. We got hit Wednesday morning. Snow, sleet, rain, over 11 inches. Two hour drive home from work...

Now my hair is drryyyyy. Im about to soak up some Happy Nappy Vanilla Butter for the night. Im still waiting in SD ship notice...


----------



## divachyk

Thanks IDareT'sHair. I need a good replacement. I'm down to the last drop of my good Jar of Joe. The weird looking Jar of Joe (the one with the oils settling at the bottom) will likely not make it on my hair.


----------



## beautyaddict1913

Hello ladies. Did any of u have problems ordering from Naturelle? I saw a review for her DC and want to try one of them but I knew that folks were having issues with etsy sellers and couldn't remember which ones. 

I'm home today so it's wash day! Up until yesterday evening my hair had been in a bun since Saturday. Those roots were dry when I took my bun down yesterday! I rubbed my jbco and peppermint oil mix on my scalp and put Hairveda green tea cream and Qhemet ohhb throughout my hair and slept in a baggy. It was soft and pliable this morning so I finger detangled before washing with ASIAN coconut cowash. I rubbed Darcy's watermelon oil on my roots and ends before applying my shi naturals tea rinse. I meant to use the pumpkinseed elixir. When I rinse I'm going to steam with Tiiva's DC - which I'm still deciding if I like it or not. 

Since this winter has been so relentless it is safe to say that for now gone are the days of moisturizing my hair once a week and skipping scalp massages. I gotta get aggressive with my regimen lol.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@beautyaddict1913

Hey Girl!


----------



## beautyaddict1913

IDareT'sHair hey Hun! What are u up to?


----------



## felic1

IDareT'sHair..Hey Sis!I have been lurking for Valentine's Day sales. I hate that these folks do not post the information early. sigh. I am so impatient.
Do you know how much the discount is for NG for the 14th?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

beautyaddict1913 said:


> *hey Hun! What are u up to?*


 
beautyaddict1913

 Stalking your Post!  Tryna' catch you to chat.



felic1 said:


> *.Hey Sis!I have been lurking for Valentine's Day sales. I hate that these folks do not post the information early. sigh. I am so impatient.
> Do you know how much the discount is for NG for the 14th?*


 
felic1

 Hey Girlie!  I wish I knew why they take so long to post Sales. 

 I only know Claudie is 25%.  

 I'm sure NG will be about that (hopefully more).  Ltown was the one that mentioned NG's Sale.  

 So, I'm not sure?  Lemme check ETSY.  Imma pm her too.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

felic1

NG's pm sent.


----------



## beautyaddict1913

IDareT'sHair did u ever try the Tiiva Naturals Cupuacu and coffee DC? I think I got this one from you a while back.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@beautyaddict1913

You shouldn't have any problems with Naturelle? 

 I ordered plenty of times and got my order prompt, nicely presented and in tip top shape.

She usually gets stuff out F-A-S-T!

I'd like to have another one of the Ginger Peach Spritz and some Cleansing Conditioner(s)


----------



## IDareT'sHair

beautyaddict1913

Yeah.  I like it. 

I read your post where you are "On The Fence" tryna' decide if you like it or not........


----------



## beautyaddict1913

IDareT'sHair thank u T! Do you like any of her deep conditioners? Do you know if she has any upcoming sales?


----------



## beautyaddict1913

IDareT'sHair said:


> beautyaddict1913
> 
> Yeah.  I like it.
> 
> I read your post where you are "On The Fence" tryna' decide if you like it or not........



IDareT'sHair I've used it before about a month ago but I have been struggling with my hair so much that I couldn't give it a fair assessment. What I don't like about it thus far is the way it applies. Since it's so thick it kinda seems to "sit on my hair" as people say, but I will see after I steam. My hair was soft before I put it in - if it's anything less I'll know the culprit! I don't think divachyk liked it


----------



## IDareT'sHair

beautyaddict1913

Yeah, alla'dem are nice.  I thought you've tried them before?  

She has the Herbal Blends, the Slippery Elm, Burdock Root & Cinnamon and the Coconut Water & Mango seem to be the ones most people like.

She has 20% LHCF Code in the Sellers Forum.  And Ltown posted a few days ago and said she was having a VD-Sale.

I also like the Rosemary & Parsley Pomade and the Honey Hair Balm.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

beautyaddict1913

It got a lot of "Mixed" Reviews.  

It never really gets 'mentioned' anymore but I like it because of the ingredients, so it's a "Plus" for me.

You never hear about folks buying it. 

I still have a Jar in my Stash that I got sort of 'recently' on AveYou (so I must like it).


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Used up:
x1 Curl Junkie Intensive Curl Fix *1 back up*

Almost finished with some other things too. Steadily using stuff up.


----------



## divachyk

beautyaddict1913, which product are you talking ms. lady? I'll gladly fill you in on my likes/dislikes.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@divachyk

Tiiva DC'er

 *cackles at you not keeping up*


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair said:


> Used up: x1 Curl Junkie Intensive Curl Fix *1 back up*  Almost finished with some other things too. Steadily using stuff up.



IDareT'sHair

I don't think I'm close to using up anything. You know how I do lol. Take 4 Eva to use up stuff.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel

I know.  I breeze right through them thangs (once they open).  

I've also decided, I 'prefer' HQS Coconut Lime instead more so than the Strawberry Lime.

I should list that other bottle.  You haven't listed your stuff yet have you?


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair

No, I haven't. I wonna get rid of my Darcy whip. Just don't work for me. I might do the same fort CJ rehab. Opened it, used a little but my hair wasn't moisturized like how I want it to be. I think it's the aloe in it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel

Those 2 items will go very, very quickly.


----------



## beautyaddict1913

IDareT'sHair you sent me a growth aid from Naturelle and I haven't used it yet but I don't have anything else from her. Guess I will wait to see what she does for vday! Thank you for the info!!


----------



## Beamodel

beautyaddict1913

I like NG coconut mango DC


----------



## beautyaddict1913

Beamodel I think that's the one I want to try. A girl on youtube named teaundra was raving about it. She said that she liked it better than the marshmallow root one. I think I want to try both - you know for research purposes lol!!


----------



## divachyk

IDareT'sHair said:


> @divachyk
> 
> Tiiva DC'er
> 
> *cackles at you not keeping up*



She was talking NG at one point then to Tiiva. I was thinking which?  You know I be slow sometimes. 

beautyaddict1913, no ma'am, I didn't like Tiiva. Been so long ago now I can't quite remember why but you know I'm not working with a sane head of hair. This chick stay acting up.


----------



## beautyaddict1913

divachyk girl I'm slow all the time lol. I was thinking that I needed to mention the product in that post since me and T were talking about some of everything lol. Thank you for the review!


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Hey divas 

I really need some shopping therapy but I'll wait till VDay.

Froreal3 I'm glad you got your money. I can't believe that mess was still going on but then again I'm not surprised.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl

Hey Ms. Curly!


----------



## Ltown

IDareT'sHair said:


> beautyaddict1913
> 
> Yeah, alla'dem are nice.  I thought you've tried them before?
> 
> She has the Herbal Blends, the Slippery Elm, Burdock Root & Cinnamon and the Coconut Water & Mango seem to be the ones most people like.
> 
> She has 20% LHCF Code in the Sellers Forum.  And Ltown posted a few days ago and said she was having a VD-Sale.
> 
> I also like the Rosemary & Parsley Pomade and the Honey Hair Balm.



IDareT'sHair, NG sale month of Feb sale 10% code FEB 10, i just used the lhcf20 code, better discount.


----------



## Ltown

Hydratherma is having a sale 15% HHJ10 today only down side is no paypal. (no thanks) Well I tried it and the discount came back into shipping and all I was ordering was $7.99/$5.99 product.


----------



## beautyaddict1913

Thank you so much Ltown


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@beautyaddict1913 @felic1 @Ltown

I got a response back from Renee (Naturelle Grow). 

 The Sale will be 25% off and she will post the details on FB and IG.

Someone will hafta' let me know the details/code because I don't do: FB, IG, ABCD, EFG....nunna that stuff.

Ltown, thanks for letting me know about HTN's Shipping. I'll just keep getting it from AveYou.


----------



## Babygrowth

Hey ladies. Hope everyone is doing well! I'm still waiting on my Silk Dreams order. Should hopefully ship next week. The USPS lost one of my orders so no Darcys pumpkin for me or whipped ends hydration for right now 

On a happy note I love Kizuri Cocoa vanilla! It didn't leave my hair buttery like my Vanilla silk but it definitely gave me slip and really smoothed my strands! I hope the next time I use it it does that again. I can't believe I've been sleeping on all these good products! I keep procrastinating about my sew in so I can play in my new products.  Also that ynobe amla DC I don't really like. It works like a protein treatment for me so I have to follow with a moisture condish or my hair won't feel right. I'm not impressed with any of my ynobe stuff so I may sell it on the swap.
Ok. I'm done rambling. In my Wendy Williams voice: How y'all doing?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Babygrowth

Hey Ms. Baby!  

Nice "Recap" since you've been MIA.  Good Review.  

Hopefully, Kizuri gets back in the game.  She was building some followers and then disappeared.

I even voted her my New Favorite Vendor of 2013 because her stuff was thebomb.com  

Prices were right, shipping was excellent products were great and she had frequent Sales.

The Coco Vanilla DC'er got a lot of Great Reviews.

I was just looking at my Ynobe Stash.  I know I got x1 of the Amala Nettle w/Protein and x1 without.

I also have about 3/4ths Jar of Silky Shea to use up and I also have the Marshmallow & Hibiscus Hair Lotion that I haven't tried.

I'll finish up everything tho'.  Not sure about repurchasing.  

I had that 'incident' with her where I filed that Dispute. 

It ended amicably, but I shouldna' had to go there.


----------



## beautyaddict1913

Good morning IDareT'sHair!!

I'm under the steamer now with Tiiva. I slept in it so it was on my hair all day yesterday and all night. I'm waiting on Ulta to open so I'm dashing out of the house at 9:30. Going to rinse and detangle when I return. I will put a shower cap, satin bonnet, and scarf over my head so that it's warm enough to go out briefly. I went out the same way yesterday!


----------



## Babygrowth

hey T!

That makes me sad glad I have a jar and one use left! I hope she comes back because this DC makes me want to finally buy more! I hate that I procrastinate and lollygag and then when I fall in love with these products they become unobtainable! Kicking myself right now. Ynobe is back on my no buy ever again list. The pumpkin silk leave in is not that bad but nothing like my HH leave ins. Has things calmed down yet? I deleted her off my fbook, instagram,  and YouTube.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

beautyaddict1913

'What you getting at Ulta?


----------



## Froreal3

Just picked up some Soultanicals Mango Dip and HV Cocasta Shikakai. Been wanting to try the latter. 

Love that I can pick stuff up without the long waits. 

Sent from my Snow White Frost Galaxy S4


----------



## Golden75

Froreal3 I envy you ladies that can do that.  I would love to be able to walk up in a brick and mortar for my products


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75 Froreal3

I Agree G!  

I think if I could walk into a Brick & Mortar for all my products, I would probably spend a lot less.

It's the ordering and waiting that causes you to order & buy more.

btw: ordered a back up of the Whipped Java Bean Butter (Liquid Gold)


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Golden75 @Froreal3
> 
> I Agree G!
> 
> *I think if I could walk into a Brick & Mortar for all my products, I would probably spend a lot less.*
> 
> It's the ordering and waiting that causes you to order & buy more.
> 
> btw: ordered a back up of the Whipped Java Bean Butter (Liquid Gold)


 
IDareT'sHair agreed, and I wouldn't feel compelled to buy so some much at one time


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75 said:


> *agreed, and I wouldn't feel compelled to buy so some much at one time*


 
Golden75

 Exactly. 

 I can't see myself 'Haulin' like a _fool_ in no Brick & Mortar unless I was completely out something.

 Like if I go into Target, I don't see myself scooping up 3,4 KBB Masks, or 3,4 Camille Rose Products but on-line, it ain't no thang.


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Golden75
> 
> Exactly.
> 
> I can't see myself 'Haulin' like a _fool_ in no Brick & Mortar unless I was completely out something.
> 
> Like if I go into Target, I don't see myself scooping up 3,4 KBB Masks, or 3,4 Camille Rose Products but on-line, it ain't no thang.


 

IDareT'sHair exactly!  I'd buy a couple things and be on my merry way.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Golden75

I guess we can 'blame' the lack of Brick & Mortar for our PJ'ing ways....


----------



## Froreal3

Golden75 said:


> IDareT'sHair agreed, and I wouldn't feel compelled to buy so some much at one time



That's true. When I go to the store, I only buy two things at most. Online, I woulda bought at least four things.  They did have mad Oyin there, but I stayed strong and was like..."don't do it!" and I made it out w/only two things.

The stores do have slight markups, depending on the product. Like the Cocosta was 12.00, but the Mango Dip was like two bucks more.  I don't mind because it's supporting blk owned business and I get my ish in my hand. *shrug*

The only reason I buy online is when the store doesn't have everything in the line or the new stuff.


----------



## Froreal3

Oh, and I only have one more product allowance for this month (it's only the first week of the month).  But I think I'll be good.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Froreal3

I wouldn't mind the slight Mark Up, because it's still cheaper than Shipping Costs.


----------



## Golden75

Froreal3 Thank goodness for the short month 

Come to think of it, none of these black vendors are celebrating with discounts for us?  What's going on   I mean this month is packed with discount opportunities: Black History Month, Valentine's Day, President's Day, Rosa Parks Bday, Groundhog Day


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Froreal3 said:


> *Oh, and I only have one more product allowance for this month (it's only the first week of the month).  But I think I'll be good.*



@Froreal3

Um...Weren't you on some sort of No-Buy?


----------



## Froreal3

^^True IDareT'sHair...

Think I'll prepoo with the last of my Keravada Fenugreek...hmmm


----------



## Froreal3

IDareT'sHair said:


> Froreal3
> 
> Um...Weren't you on some sort of No-Buy?



Nah, I changed that to three things a month. 

ETA: I've been meaning to buy that Mango Dip for a while now, ever since I tried that sample a couple months back. The store just got it in stock, so I promptly headed over there. I saw Cocasta chillin, so I figured I'd snatch that up too since I've been meaning to try it. 

The consistency is thinner than what I expected...Doesn't seem much thicker than the Avosoya.  It smells yummy.


----------



## beautyaddict1913

IDareT'sHair I went to Ulta because I heard they had Cargo on sale. It was at a store kinda far from my house so I ended up going to two locations. I picked up some China Glaze polishes and some bronzers from Cargo. 

You guys I'm disappointed in Tiiva. My hair felt dry while that stuff was in my head even after steaming. I'm not sure if it was the aloe Vera base, the honeyquat or panthenol but it just didn't feel nice. It felt ok after I rinsed it out but I can't chance having a bad hair week so I put Hairveda Sitrinillah in. I used to love this stuff. I have like 6 jars left but it may just be mediocre lol. Once I started using luxury DC's like kbb, Darcy's, and bee mine everything else is hit or miss for me!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75 said:


> @Froreal3 Thank goodness for the short month
> 
> Come to think of it, none of these black vendors are celebrating with discounts for us? What's going on  *I mean this month is packed with discount opportunities: Black History Month, Valentine's Day, President's Day, Rosa Parks Bday, Groundhog Day*



@Golden75

And they haven't been having too many (if any TV Programs about BHM).

I guess they feel ya'll Ninja's got a Black President now take a Seat.

Anyway, if I was an On-Line Vendor, I'd have all Ya'll's Monnneeeee (@ bolded).

 I'd be all up in Ya'll Wallet.

Ya'll be "broke" before the month is over.


----------



## Froreal3

Whoa! Six jars of "mediocre" dc.  You betta get to swappin! beautyaddict1913 Don't worry, mad ppl will snatch that Sitrinillah up.


----------



## Froreal3

Golden75 said:


> Froreal3 Thank goodness for the short month
> 
> Come to think of it, none of these black vendors are celebrating with discounts for us?  What's going on   I mean this month is packed with discount opportunities: Black History Month, Valentine's Day, President's Day, *Rosa Parks Bday, Groundhog Day*



Goodbye!  Golden75


----------



## IDareT'sHair

beautyaddict1913

Sitrinillah might get you back on track. 

I guess I'm the only one _who actually likes Tiiva_.

#nolove


----------



## Froreal3

What is this Tiiva? *googles


----------



## IDareT'sHair

beautyaddict1913

You sound like me. 

I can remember having about 8 Jars of Sitrinillah at one time.  

Now I only have x3.  

I'm tryna' quit that Bad Habit.


----------



## Golden75

beautyaddict1913 HV Strinillah got medicore to me too a few years back.  divachyk sent me a sample so I can revisit, and it was real nice.  I bought a jar based on that.  I plan to crack it open next week. I'll be dayumed if I gotta toss a jar due to it going bad.  Was so  over an unopened 24/7 moist going bad on me.


----------



## beautyaddict1913

Froreal3 girl I can't swap anything because I haven't bought anything in forever so everything I have is old lol. 

IDareT'sHair lol. Yes you may be the only one! When I searched it on here there weren't any posts about it since like 2011 loll. I saw someone on youtube raving about it so at the time I just had to have it! I've since learned how to watch youtube reviews lol


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Golden75

The only HV I have ever had that went bad on me was the Red Tea Moisturizer.

Everything else has always been fine.

I keep HV on FULL.

I just said I was gone quit haulin' like that, but I always Haul HV like that during M-Day Sale.


----------



## Golden75

Froreal3 said:


> What is this Tiiva? *googles


 
Froreal3 DON'T!   Yea IDareT'sHair, I think you are the only one who liked that.  I wanted to love it for the ingredients, but it did nothing for my hair. May be it works in a no frills kinda way .  The leave-in was nice, took me awhile to like it.  May be the DC is the same.  

Tiiva sent a sample of a growth thing they were working on.  It was thick as a hayll, stunk to the heavens, and made my scalp fell like I lit a firecracker on it!!! I told them you need to warn people bout this hothead GA you gonna sell.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

beautyaddict1913

Well, I like it.  

And the Tiiva Green Tea Moisturizer.


----------



## Froreal3

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Golden75
> 
> The only HV I have ever had that went bad on me was the Red Tea Moisturizer.
> 
> Everything else has always been fine.
> 
> I keep HV on FULL.
> 
> I just said I was gone quit haulin' like that, but I always Haul HV like that during M-Day Sale.



My Sitrinillah was fine for a while. My dang Red Tea Strong Holding Gel molded though...  I wasn't too mad cuz it wasn't all that for me.


----------



## beautyaddict1913

Golden75 don't be jealous of not being able to get things on the ground girl the prices are always jacked and there is never a sale plus the selection is sometimes lacking (they may not carry most things from a particular line). If there is a sale it's like a 10% Black Friday sale lol. So you aren't missing anything! We have a couple of natural hair stores here in Houston and I would have to be pressed and desperate to shop there. I don't think its worth not having to pay shipping either because I try to shop with deep discounts and free to flat rate shipping and gas is high and the prices are high so it pays to shop online in my opinion!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75 said:


> DON'T!  Yea, I think you are the only one who liked that. I wanted to love it for the ingredients, but it did nothing for my hair. *May be it works in a no frills kinda way . The leave-in was nice,* took me awhile to like it. May be the DC is the same.
> 
> *Tiiva sent a sample of a growth thing they were working on. It was thick as a hayll, stunk to the heavens, and made my scalp fell like I lit a firecracker on it!!!* I told them you need to warn people bout this hothead GA you gonna sell.



@Golden75

The Leave-In is nice. And yes, it does work (in a no frills/no expectations kinda way)

And that last mess you wrote (@ bolded) just Cracked me up! I needed a Good Laugh.

You need to be ashamed of Yourself.

As a S/N: AV's 'experiment gone wrong' smelled 10x Worse. *I had Tiiva's too*

Just so you know.


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair I was surprised the HV went bad on me in under a year.  I had 3 things die: 24/7, MoistPro, HV Red Condish.  I've been using the Red l.i. for a minute and surprised it hasn't gone bad, cause I know this went bad on you.  Before I pump, I open and check it but I side-eye everyday wondering if I should just toss.

When it starts to get warm out I'll move some things to the fridge.  Right now my closet is pretty cool.


----------



## Froreal3

Golden75 said:


> Froreal3 DON'T!



Don't worry. Nothing looks appetizing.


----------



## beautyaddict1913

The only I notice with HV is that when it gets old the scent fades or gets slightly rancid (more like stale than rancid) but that's it - same performance, no separation or mold from my experience.


----------



## Froreal3

beautyaddict1913 said:


> Golden75 don't be jealous of not being able to get things on the ground girl the prices are always jacked and there is never a sale plus the selection is sometimes lacking (they may not carry most things from a particular line). If there is a sale it's like a 10% Black Friday sale lol. So you aren't missing anything! We have a couple of natural hair stores here in Houston and I would have to be pressed and desperate to shop there. I don't think its worth not having to pay shipping either because I try to shop with deep discounts and free to flat rate shipping and gas is high and the prices are high so it pays to shop online in my opinion!



That's true beautyaddict1913. I'm really patient (as yall know from that TMN mess), but sometimes nothing beats that instant gratification.


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair I cannot imagine anything smelling worse than that Tiiva GA.  Good grief!!!

beautyaddict1913 Good point about getting on the ground.  I do notice that some of the ladies that do say they have ground access also say they store won't have everything.  

Lemme go apply this DC.  Brought it to work so I can just co-wash when I get home.


----------



## beautyaddict1913

Just got an email from Donna Marie. Everything is 30% off on her website today only. Use code DMHBD 

I will post it in the sale thread


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75

You said: Like You Lit a Firecracker on your Head......

How about AV's smelled like someone :fart: on your Head


----------



## Froreal3

^^^ IDareT'sHair


----------



## Golden75

Oh dayum.  I always wanted to try Donna Marie.  What's good from her?  I know the double butter I think it's called.  

Finished NG Orange and Hibsicus.  I threw in a dash of CJ Deep Fix before I left, cause I knew I didn't have enough NG left, glad I did.  I have a small amount in the container left, but I'll add the rest before I rinse out.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75

I like the DM Super Butter Creme


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@beautyaddict1913 @Golden75 Froreal3

I'm just glad I'm close to using up some stuff.  

Are ya'll close to using up anything?

Next wash day, I should knock a bunch of stuff out.


----------



## Golden75

Talked myself off the DM ledge....

IDareT'sHair Yup, finished the NG, almost finished with PBN Cupaucau butter (1 back up), I love this stuff, but I want to move on!  The jar won't die.  Matter fact, I'll use the rest all over my body.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75

I should bump off a lot of stuff next wash day. 

However........there are so many more.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75

I mighta' got my DM Super Butter Crème at 40%?  I got it BF.  

You should try to hold out until M-Day.


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Golden75
> 
> I should bump off a lot of stuff next wash day.
> 
> However........*there are so many more*.


 
IDareT'sHair Ain't that the truth! It's ridiculous how many more there are .  I'm trying hard though.  

I need to decide what needs to go into rotation next: I have may be 2 more uses of CJ Deep Fix.  I think DB and HV will be put into rotation next.  I don't think I have any other DC's open. Oh, need to use SSI Okra soon, it's been open a while.

My moisturizers just seem like they refill themselves.  I just can't seem to finish them up!


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Golden75
> 
> I mighta' got my DM Super Butter Crème at 40%? I got it BF.
> 
> You should try to hold out until M-Day.


 
IDareT'sHair I'll prob hold longer on that.  As previously stated, my moisturizers/butters/creams don't seem to move fast enough .  

I'm even having second thoughts on CJ Easter sale -- I can prob wait til BF2014 or Easter 2015  before I need a DC!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75 said:


> *Ain't that the truth! It's ridiculous how many more there are *. I'm trying hard though.
> 
> I need to decide what needs to go into rotation next: I have may be 2 more uses of CJ Deep Fix. I think DB and HV will be put into rotation next. I don't think I have any other DC's open. Oh, need to use SSI Okra soon, it's been open a while.
> 
> *My moisturizers just seem like they refill themselves. I just can't seem to finish them up!*



@Golden75

All of that

Speaking of Rotation I have open:
TPS Coffee DC'er
CJ Rehab (almost finish)
CJ Deep Fix (almost finish)
Fleurtzy
SSI Fortifying

*Way over my Limit of Open DC'ers.erplexed


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75 said:


> I'm even having second thoughts on CJ Easter sale -- *I can prob wait til BF2014 or Easter 2015  before I need a DC!*


 
Golden75

 Pffft. 

 Um...Probably more like 2016 or 2017....


----------



## Golden75

@IDareT'sHair I'm trying to limit self to 2 open DC's, but I do also have SSI Okra & Avocado open as far as conditioners. I don't think I have any more than that (I hope). I may use SSI Avo (1 backup) as a l.i. see if that can quench my dry hair's thirst.

ETA:  Matter fact think I'll add some Okra to my ends when I get home, then add the rest of the NG/CJ concoction before I co-wash.


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Golden75
> 
> Pffft.
> 
> Um...Probably more like 2016 or 2017....


 
IDareT'sHair I'm probably right there with you .


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75 said:


> *I'm probably right there with you* .



@Golden75

And that's the Real-Deal



Golden75 said:


> *I'm trying to limit self to 2 open DC's, but I do also have SSI Okra & Avocado open as far as conditioners. I don't think I have any more than that (I hope). I may use SSI Avo (1 backup) as a l.i. see if that can quench my dry hair's thirst.
> 
> ETA: Matter fact think I'll add some Okra to my ends when I get home, then add the rest of the NG/CJ concoction before I co-wash*.



@Golden75

Sad thing Tho' G - Here we are waiting for some durn V-Day Sales.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75

Imma just steadily keep knocking 'em out.  

Hopefully by May-June, I'll be in a good place.


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Golden75
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sad thing Tho' G - Here we are waiting for some durn V-Day Sales.


 
IDareT'sHair Sad thing is I just made an APB cart .  I plan to knock things out too.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75

My APB Cart has been locked & loaded since MLK Day.


----------



## Froreal3

IDareT'sHair said:


> @beautyaddict1913 @Golden75 Froreal3
> 
> I'm just glad I'm close to using up some stuff.
> 
> Are ya'll close to using up anything?
> 
> Next wash day, I should knock a bunch of stuff out.



I detangled with Mango Dip and am sitting here with a HOT/prepoo of Keravada Fenugreek. I have a drop left. I will repurchase at some point.

I'm almost done with APB Pumpkin Spice Leave in spray, the Pumpkin Hair/Body Butta, and the matching Pumpkin Hair Cream. I was tearing these up before I decided to slow down and rotate them with other stuff.  

I have about 30% of the SSI Blueberry Cowash left. Buttery Soy is hanging in there... QB AOHC is about 50%.


----------



## beautyaddict1913

Golden75 lol. I hate products that last ten years lol

IDareT'sHair I'm almost done with a bottle of CJ argan and olive, asian co-wash and the bee mine curly butter. I have back ups of each but I think I may give the bee mine curl cream to my best friend because I'm not a fan of it.


----------



## Golden75

my cat is going bananas!!! I'm brewing catnip to drink, tummy upset, and for a rinse.  I put covers over both.  All the sudden i hear commotion in the kitchen!  I run in, dayum cat on the counter hovering over the mug i set aside for my hair.  She knocked the top off but Its too hot for her to drink.  Then she starts meowing and rolling around, rubbing on cabinets.  Crazy cat


----------



## Golden75

I didn't realize I only 1/2 bottle of Okra left.  I don't think I have any backups.  I guess I can wait on repurchasing.  

I have Repair Me, HV Methi Sativa Set, GPB, and I think several other protein treatments.  

yea, I'll wait....


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75 said:


> *my cat is going bananas!!! I'm brewing catnip to drink, tummy upset, and for a rinse. I put covers over both. All the sudden i hear commotion in the kitchen! I run in, dayum cat on the counter hovering over the mug i set aside for my hair. She knocked the top off but Its too hot for her to drink. Then she starts meowing and rolling around, rubbing on cabinets. Crazy cat*



@Golden75

What does Catnip do for Cats?.... 

Lawd...I thought you had Dogs???? 

Girl....You got a regular Zoo up in that Piece.



Golden75 said:


> *I didn't realize I only 1/2 bottle of Okra left. I don't think I have any backups. I guess I can wait on repurchasing.
> 
> I have Repair Me, HV Methi Sativa Set, GPB, and I think several other protein treatments.
> 
> yea, I'll wait....*



@Golden75

Nice list of Proteins. I think I have more Protein DC'ers than any other. 

 I need to start stocking up on Moisturizing DC'ers.


----------



## Froreal3

Dcing with APB Blueberry Cheesecake under my dryer. Second time, but first on loose hair. Smells yummy.

ETA: I used the Kera10 Cowash again. I really like the way it makes my hair feel. Hair seems to be cleansed of all product. I scratched my scalp and don't see any buildup (and I use sulfur, oils, and moisturizers every other day). I can only smell the Kera10 on my hair. Rinsing out, my hair was really soft...almost DC soft. I might have to change my mind about this one.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Froreal3

Good to know about Kera10


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My Slippery Elm Tea Bags and my Marshmallow Root Tea Bags Arrived today.

I will be using Marshmallow Root Tuesday.

*still hoping i find that other bag of marshmallow root tea*


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair It is a zoo, cat & 2 dogs Pitt & Rat Terrior.  They are a mess.  While in the shower Mr. Pitt destroyed something,  i have no clue what it was, it was black & edible to him.  Cat still causing chaos, knocked over candle holders.  

Catnip makes cats high.  Most soft cat toys contain it.  They can also just eat the plant.  Catnip will have cats bouncing off the walls! 

Finished up SSI Avocado! Yes!!! I have a backup. Another bottle that wouldn't die.  I used an insane amount to cowash & detangle.  Hair is super soft! Also finished an oil mix.  I usually end having random mixes sitting around and have to toss cause I have no clue whats in the bottle.


----------



## Brownie518

Hey, ladies. I'm here at work, busy as usual. 

My hair finally recovered from all that ice/snow on Wednesday. It was DRYYY. I did a nice DC session. I sprayed on Claudie's Tea under BV Smoothie and added a little Fenugreek Oil. I left that on for almost 2 hours and my hair is good.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

Hello Ms. B!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

Imma try to knock out this Ynobe Silky Shea. 

I have quite a few things that are almost finished up.

Thinking about pulling out some NG Honey Balm.  

I've been going in on these G.A.'s hard.  Trying to go in on them  leading up to Spring.

I keep meaning to tell you, HV 'renamed' the ACV Rinse = Jardin ACV Rinse (that's why it smells like that).  I wish she woulda' left it alone.

Everybody don't want that "Jardin" perfumey smelling-mess. 

I was fine with the way it was.  I actually 'preferred' it that way.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75

I'm tryna' hold on to my SSI Avocado for Spring/Summer Cowashing


----------



## Froreal3

I'm already looking at my Mother's Day to try list...

SSI Avocado is on it, SSI, Tahitian Vanilla Leave in, PBN M Moisture Milk (which is sold out everywhere. erplexed ), SD Avocado Pudding...Hmmm


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Froreal3

Nice list. 

Lemme see.....M-Day I'd get (in no particular order):

Hairveda
Silk Dreams
LACE Naturals
Claudie
Afroveda?
Annabelle's
b.a.s.k. Beauty
SheScentIt
Marie Dean
Liquid Gold
The Pomade Shop
Naturelle Grow


Same Ol' Same Ol'.... 

 All Contingent on 'Proper' Discounts and Shipping Rate.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair

Ughh, I'm glad it doesn't seem to smell the same as that Jardin Oil... I definitely preferred the Apple scent.

Any sales going on, or we all waiting til Friday? I've got my wish list all set


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518

Haven't heard anything about any Sales this weekend.erplexed


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair

I"m lookin at your list...

I'm stocked to the brim on Pomade Shop
I've got SD on order already

b.a.s.k. - I could get another Whiskey and that Apple Sorghum joint if she had it again
Annabelle's - I want to try Blueberry Cheesecake DC and that Hair Cream
Claudie - I just got an order but I want 2 Kahve leave ins, more Tea, and maybe another Kahve DC
Naturelle Grow - 2 Herbal Blends 16oz

I might also try that Liquid Gold Java Bean cream.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> I"m lookin at your list...
> 
> I'm stocked to the brim on Pomade Shop
> I've got SD on order already
> 
> b.a.s.k. - I could get another Whiskey and that Apple Sorghum joint if she had it again
> Annabelle's - I want to try Blueberry Cheesecake DC and that Hair Cream
> Claudie - I just got an order but I want 2 Kahve leave ins, more Tea, and maybe another Kahve DC
> Naturelle Grow - 2 Herbal Blends 16oz
> 
> I might also try that Liquid Gold Java Bean cream.


 
Brownie518

 Pomade Shop - I could use some more Pomades
 b.a.s.k. - Depends on the Discount (I just want something)
 Annabelle - Hibiscus Crème and/or Ayurvedic Crème
 Claudie - A Couple DC'ers
 Naturelle Grow - Rosemary Parsley and/or Cleansing Conditioners


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair

Pomade Shop - I got that big ole 8oz Peppermint and I still have a couple unopened 4oz and one each of Pepperemint and Rosemary in rotation. I think I have 2 Coffee DCs, too. 

HTN is having 15% today. I need to get some oil and Follicle Mist.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair

Have you seen any reviews of KV deep conditioner??


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *Pomade Shop - I got that big ole 8oz Peppermint and I still have a couple unopened 4oz and one each of Pepperemint and Rosemary in rotation. I think I have 2 Coffee DCs, too.
> 
> HTN is having 15% today. I need to get some oil and Follicle Mist.*



@Brownie518

Nice Pomade Shop list. I have x3 Coffee (DC'ers) 

 x1 Herbal one. x2 8oz Lino-Moist, x1 (4oz) Coffee Pomade and x1 (4oz) Peppermint.

I want some HTN Amino Protein DC'er, but will wait. 



Brownie518 said:


> *Have you seen any reviews of KV deep conditioner??*



@Brownie518

I have not. I should look at it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

I just came offa' KV's site.  I didn't see the DC'er?  

I also asked them if they are having a V-Day Sale?...

#noshame


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

I'd like to have 2-4 SD's Destination Hydration.  I like cowashing with that in the Spring/Summer. 

So maybe for the 10% M-Day Sale, I can re-up.


----------



## Brownie518

I thought I had ordered 2 of those but I saw I only put one in my cart. I did get 2 each of the Vanilla Silk and the Razz  I can't wait to get them. I'll be getting more if there's a sale..


----------



## Brownie518

If KV doesn't have a V Day saile, I'll just use the 20% and get more Argan Jojoba and Irish Moss Sea Kelp


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

The D.H. will be the only thing I get and maybe the Mocha Milk (and another bottle of Nourish).  

You got me with that one.  I love that scent. 

And I'm getting/trying the Mocha Milk because of you too.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

I haven't used any of my new KV Oils.  I will soon though.  They all smell so lovely.

If they have a V-Day Sale, I'll try the Argan one you keep talmbout.  I don't have that one.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair

I looove that Argan Jojoba Marshmallow one!!! I definitely have to get another one of those soon. 

SD Mocha Milk is good stuff.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

Claudie's Sale starts Monday 02/10. 

I gotta get my mind right... 

Still need to decide what I'm getting?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518

You are the Ultimate Pusha' of All Time!

And you know this!


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> Claudie's Sale starts Monday 02/10.
> 
> I gotta get my mind right...
> 
> Still need to decide what I'm getting?


IDareT'sHair

Monday?? Okay, good. I'm set with my Claudie list 
I am trying the Balancing Quinoa Coffee cream for the first time. So far, so good. 



IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> You are the Ultimate Pusha' of All Time!
> 
> And you know this!



 I am, right!! I try to do it on the low so no one really notices until it's tool late!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> @IDareT'sHair
> 
> *Monday?? Okay, good. I'm set with my Claudie list
> I am trying the Balancing Quinoa Coffee cream for the first time. So far, so good.
> 
> 
> 
> I am, right!! I try to do it on the low so no one really notices until it's tool late!!*



@Brownie518

Right now, I think I'll just get x2 of the Jojoba Cleansing Conditioners. 

 I may throw something else in there.

It lasts all week. So, I have time to finalize my list.

3/4ths of my Stash is because of your Pushin' 

Ain't nothing on the low-low with you.


----------



## Froreal3

I just sprayed some Aphogee Green Tea, added a little APB Blueberry leave in, Blueberry Hair Cream, and sealed with a little HV Cocasta.  Hair feels great...soft and strong. I like the Cocasta. It is only slightly thicker than the Avosoya. Both smell great. I may hit up HV for the M-day sale. 

I forgot I want to try SD Mocha Milk, SSI Seyani Butter, Liquid Gold's new butters, APB's strengthening mask...


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> Right now, I think I'll just get x2 of the Jojoba Cleansing Conditioners.
> 
> I may throw something else in there.
> 
> It lasts all week. So, I have time to finalize my list.
> 
> 3/4ths of my Stash is because of your Pushin'
> 
> Ain't nothing on the low-low with you.





I'll probably just put my order in first thing Monday. If I wait, I'll just add more stuff.


----------



## Brownie518

Froreal3

CoCasta is the bomb!!!!


----------



## Froreal3

Brownie518 I'm really feeling it. I loved the Avosoya last summer...this is definitely one of my go to oils.


----------



## Brownie518

I think I have a full bottle of CoCasta in stash. I need to pull that out and do some soaks with it. Next HV sale, I might get another bottle.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *I'll probably just put my order in first thing Monday. If I wait, I'll just add more stuff.*


Brownie518

 True. True.



Brownie518 said:


> *CoCasta is the bomb!!!!*


 
Brownie518

 Agreed.



Froreal3 said:


> *I'm really feeling it. I loved the Avosoya last summer...this is definitely one of my go to oils.*



Froreal3

 Yep.  Mine too.



Brownie518 said:


> I* think I have a full bottle of CoCasta in stash. I need to pull that out and do some soaks with it. Next HV sale, I might get another bottle.*



Brownie518

 Probably got 2 Full Bottles over there...

 I'll definitely re-up on CoCosta and Avosoya M-Day.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair

 I wish I had two bottles of CoCasta. Remember, I had stopped getting anything from HV except the Rinses. I really only used those and CoCasta from her anyway. I do like that Whipped Ends but I don't use it often. Not sure why though...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *I wish I had two bottles of CoCasta.* *Remember, I had stopped getting anything from HV except the Rinses. I really only used those and CoCasta from her anyway. I do like that Whipped Ends but I don't use it often. Not sure why though...*



@Brownie518

Yeah, I really stock up on HV in the Spring/Summer. 

That's when I normally use Hairveda (other than the Rinse).


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

If SSI Had a V-Day Sale, I'd get:
x2 Riche DC'ers
x2 Blueberry Cowash
x1 Seyani Butter
x1 Exotic Pomade


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair

I don't know if I'll get any SSI (and she usually has a V Day sale, right?). How is that Riche DC?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

Haven't used Riche yet?  But it gets really great reviews.  

I'll get more of this V-Day because I need more Moisture DC'ers.

I'm lacking in the Moisture DC'er department.


----------



## Froreal3

Brownie518 said:


> IDareT'sHair
> 
> I don't know if I'll get any SSI (and she usually has a V Day sale, right?). *How is that Riche DC?*



Brownie518 It has amazing slip since it is on the thinner side. It smells yummy like berries or something, but not too strong. It works well. My hair was definitely soft and supple.  I like to use it to detangle/prepoo my dd's hair.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Hey divas I keep missing y'all 

Yesterday I used APB's green apple strengthener and to me it's a light to medium protein DC. I'm not sure if it strengthened my hair but it did rejuvenate my curls.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl

Hey Curly! (sending you a pm)


----------



## Brownie518

Froreal3 said:


> @Brownie518 It has amazing slip since it is on the thinner side. It smells yummy like berries or something, but not too strong. It works well. My hair was definitely soft and supple.  I like to use it to detangle/prepoo my dd's hair.



Thanks for the info, Fro! If I decided to order anything, I'll pick one up and try it..


----------



## Golden75

BASK will offer Apple Sorghum for VDay starting Friday.  No other details listed except to sign up for their newsletter - posted on FB.

I have 2, I may get more


----------



## Ltown

Golden75 said:


> BASK will offer Apple Sorghum for VDay starting Friday. No other details listed except to sign up for their newsletter - posted on FB.
> 
> I have 2, I may get more


 
Golden75, here is what i got email.

Bask Valentine sale 14% off code: HEART14, until Feb 17.


----------



## Golden75

Ltown - Thank you!  I know I'm already signed up and signed up again cause I never get the emails.  

I guess can wait on this too.  14% isn't moving me much


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Hey divas TPS is having a VDay sale 

Valentine's Day Sale: Use coupon code VAL25 to receive 25% off all full-size products from Feb. 13 to Feb. 15.


----------



## Golden75

I was thinking about some TPS.  Still undecided on APB. 

I'm going to try the BASK Apple tonight, just in case   so I won't completely write that little sale off


----------



## Ltown

Golden75 said:


> @Ltown - Thank you! I know I'm already signed up and signed up again cause I never get the emails.
> 
> I guess can wait on this too. 14% isn't moving me much


 
Golden75, i should had waited to order body cream any discount would have help me.


----------



## Golden75

Ltown - Which cream and scent do you have?  I orderd 2 on BF. Have you tried it on your hair?


----------



## Ltown

Golden75 said:


> @Ltown - Which cream and scent do you have? I orderd 2 on BF. Have you tried it on your hair?


 

Golden75, i  ordered body butter  no scent to try for dry skin.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Ltown @Golden75

I don't think Imma get the Apple Sorghum this time *still tryna' decide* 

I want to get a couple Pomades from TPS instead.

So Imma hafta' think on it. 

I hope we hear something from SSI soon. 

Because all these Sales are starting to come out and I need to know what I'm doing.

 So Far I have:
 TPS
 Annabelle
 Claudie
 SSI


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair I think I will get stuff from the following

HV
TPS
APB
SSI ( If they have a sale and it's good )


ETA Are you getting anything from KBN?


----------



## HanaKuroi

Ltown said:


> Golden75, here is what i got email.
> 
> Bask Valentine sale 14% off code: HEART14, until Feb 17.



Hold on, I am not getting Bask emails?! grrrrr! I know I signed up! 

I am glad I wandered in here. Thanks!

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## HanaKuroi

Golden75 said:


> BASK will offer Apple Sorghum for VDay starting Friday.  No other details listed except to sign up for their newsletter - posted on FB.
> 
> I have 2, I may get more



Waiiiit! Apple Sorghum?! I have been wanting this ever since I fell asleep! I need to haul on vanilla whiskey and palm tapioca. I only have one backup of each.

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl

I'm not sure?  I think that is for today only 30%.  

You hafta' spend at least $40.00, so I may pass.

I still have the DC'er and the Shealoe Conditioner.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair OK I missed the limit. I need to narrow my lists down within the next two days.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl

I need to narrow mine down too Ms. Curly. 

Whatever I 'miss' I'll pick it up Mothers Day.

There's some things I really could wait to get.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl

Thinking of my Regi for tomorrow's wash day.  I steeped some Marshmallow Tea for a Rinse.  

Will use TPS Coffee Pomade DC'er.  Now Ms. C, which one do you prefer?  

TPS Coffee or MD's Coffee & Kokum or about the same?

I'm trying to figure that out?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl

I saw Hairveda on Your List?  Are they having some sort of Sale???


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> curlyhersheygirl  Thinking of my Regi for tomorrow's wash day.  I steeped some Marshmallow Tea for a Rinse.  Will use TPS Coffee Pomade DC'er.  Now Ms. C, which one do you prefer?  TPS Coffee or MD's Coffee & Kokum or about the same?  I'm trying to figure that out?



IDareT'sHair I prefer TPS coffee, it's more moisturizing.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> curlyhersheygirl  I saw Hairveda on Your List?  Are they having some sort of Sale???



IDareT'sHair Not that I know of. I'm using the coupon they gave me with my BF order.


----------



## Froreal3

Morning ladies. I'll be vicariously living through you all when you purchase during these vday sales. 

I'm just sitting here at work, waiting on word to leave early due to this impending ice storm.  Why am I here in the first place? Who really knows.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Froreal3

Drive Safely and don't get caught up in no 5 hour Traffic Jam (like you were the last time)


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl

Thanks for your Review of TPS Coffee DC'er. 

I guess I 'prefer' a thicker DC'er. 

I'll hafta' keep using it to get a real feel for it.  Everyone loves it!  

I guess it will hafta' 'grow' on me.

Not sure how I feel about it right now and I have like 5-6 bottles SMH.

I'll also try it as a Cowash and see what I think.


----------



## Froreal3

IDareT'sHair said:


> Froreal3
> 
> Drive Safely and don't get caught up in no 5 hour Traffic Jam (like you were the last time)



Smooth sailing this time.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> curlyhersheygirl
> 
> Thanks for your Review of TPS Coffee DC'er.
> 
> I guess I 'prefer' a thicker DC'er.
> 
> I'll hafta' keep using it to get a real feel for it.  Everyone loves it!
> 
> I guess it will hafta' 'grow' on me.
> 
> Not sure how I feel about it right now and I have like 5-6 bottles SMH.
> 
> I'll also try it as a Cowash and see what I think.



IDareT'sHair I understand. You know I'll purchase them from you if you decide you don't like it.

Sent from my XT1080 using LHCF


----------



## Froreal3

Hairveda restocked. I want to try the Whipped Clouds. Lord, I don't need any new things. I think I have product ADD.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *I understand. You know I'll purchase them from you if you decide you don't like it.
> *
> Sent from my XT1080 using LHCF


 
curlyhersheygirl

 I thought about that.   

 But the Shipping Costs would break us both.

 I'll have to make them work.  

 Maybe it will 'grow' on me....(so far it hasn't).

 *using again tonight*


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Used Up:
x1 HQS Strawberry & Lime (no back ups) will repurchase Coconut & Lime when I re-up
x1 CJ intensive Curl Fix (x1 back up) probably not a repurchase


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair

Hi ya girly....
I was thinking of making a fenugreek mask with the powder and using fenugreek tea instead of water to mix it with. I wonder if that would be too much fenugreek.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel

Hey Ms. Lady! 

Girl, I don't know nothing about no Powders.... 

Chile....If it ain't a Pre-Made or simple I don't do it.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair I hope it grows on you.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl

I wish we were closer.

I want the benefits of the ingredients especially the Coffee.

I'll cowash with it Friday.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl

I emailed Liquid Gold to see if they are having a V-Day Sale? Those butters are Fabulous!

I also want an 8oz Peppermint Pomade from TPS.

May put Claudie off until M-Day Sales. 

Also unsure about Annabelle's (even though I have mock carts on both)


----------



## Brownie518

Hey, ladies. Sorry I missed you all. It is so busy at work and we're having layoffs and possibly being sold...it's a MESS! 

Anyway, I ordered two of Njoi's new Coffee pomade and 2 more Tea Rinses. Her tea is the bomb!!!!! 

I'm about to order my Kahve leave in and stuff from Claudie...


----------



## Golden75

Hey ladies!  Gearing up for more snow   WHEN WILL IT END!!!!!!!!  

Trying to decide who gonna get my Ebates money.  It was shocked to see how much I earned, shopping  

Right now - SD, APB, LG are on my list.  But of course I don't need a thing.


----------



## Froreal3

Mmm Oyin Hair Dew smells so good. Am in the process of blow drying DD's hair.


----------



## Golden75

Guess I gotta add Oyin to my VD list... if they do something.


----------



## Golden75

Finished my storm preparedness shopping: chocolate covered almonds, mocha expresso trail mix, milk for hot chocolate and cheetos   I will not be stuck in the house with cravings!

Once again I almost, almost tossed some SM in my cart, the new stuff. But their B1G1 half off sales have been pretty frequent, it can wait.


----------



## Froreal3

^^I prepared with frozen pizza, pumpkin pie, and oh yeah...some batteries that didn't fit my flashlight.


----------



## Golden75

Froreal3 said:


> ^^I prepared with frozen pizza, pumpkin pie, and oh yeah...some batteries that didn't fit my flashlight.


 
Froreal3 - I been in the grocery store everyday for the past week   these were the, just in case items.  

Thanks for the flashlight reminder, I need to recharge mine, and be sure I have candles, lighters on the ready. Don't expect to lose power, but hey, ya never know.


----------



## Froreal3

Yay! Off tomorrow too.  

I just used some NJoy oil on my scalp, did a quick massage, moisturized with some Oyin Hair Dew and sealed with a little HV Vatika Frosting. I was inspired by Dd's softness.

I'm trying to decide what I'm going to use for wash day on Sunday. I'll probably cowash with the Kera10, use some SD VS, pull out some Bee Mine Luscious, rollerset and put in some twists or something.


----------



## DoDo

Froreal3

I finally used the Devacurl No Poo

It smells exactly like Dove soap to me

I love it! My scalp is gleaming! My hair was soft and conditioned I was almost concerned that it didn't get my hair clean but it did a very good job. It is a new staple and I can get a discount through the salon family member. I think she said I could get a liter of the Devacurl No Poo and of the One Condition for 30 dollars so it sounds like an awesome deal. I have a sample of the one condition that I haven't used yet. IDareT'sHair is it anything to write home about?

My process was: 

Pre-shampooed with coconut and avocado oil with the Shea Moisture Purification Masque on top 

Cleansed with the Devacurl No Poo

Deep conditioned with Koils by Nature Ultra Moisturizing Deep Conditioner


----------



## IDareT'sHair

DoDo 

The No Poo is the only product I've tried from the line.  Based on glowing recommendations.


----------



## DoDo

IDareT'sHair said:


> DoDo
> 
> The No Poo is the only product I've tried from the line.  Based on glowing recommendations.



IDareT'sHair

Yeah I don't think I will bother with the One Condition, the reviews on that have been mixed.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

DoDo

I used the DevaCurl No Poo last night too!


----------



## Golden75

Been wanting that Devacurl No Poo too. I almost got it with my Vitacost tea order.  Shoulda


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75 said:


> *Been wanting that Devacurl No Poo too. I almost got it with my Vitacost tea order. Shoulda*


 
Golden75 DoDo

 The 1st or 2nd time I used it....I re-upped immediately.


----------



## DoDo

IDareT'sHair said:


> DoDo
> 
> I used the DevaCurl No Poo last night too!



IDareT'sHair

  

Well I am a firm believer that I now need it in my stash. It was a painless experience to cleanse my hair (for once) and I almost contemplated skipping the conditioning step .


----------



## Golden75

I think Curlmart carries Deva.  May be if they do a VD coupon, and they should  I'll get that.


----------



## Brownie518

Hey ladies. Getting ready for Pax to hit NY tonight...

I used up a Luquud Gold Cake Batter and KV Fenugreek. Backups for both..I bought 3jars of CPR, some Porosity Control, Aphogee 2Minute, and Mizani Butter Blends kit.

I'm ready for Friday sales....


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518

Hi Ms. Brownieeeeeeeeee

 I'm ready for Sales too!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

I've been killing HTN Lotion.  I want a 12oz bottle.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> Brownie518
> 
> I've been killing HTN Lotion.  I want a 12oz bottle.


IDareT'sHair

Yeah that 12oz is the way to go. 

I'm sitting here watching the snow pile up.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518

Mernin' Girl! 

 I haven't looked out my window yet. We're not suppose to get anything else until tomorrow.


----------



## Froreal3

Ugh, these freakin sales are so tempting! APB has all these new scents! TPS has a nice little sale and I didn't get the Peppermint Pomade from the last one...Anderson Soap company has these nice little whipped soaps that I love. They are having a sale too. I'm also running out of MYHC Buttery Soy. 

This is so not ok...my tax return is coming too... I need to use up what I have. I'mma stay strong.


----------



## Froreal3

Erica just told me that the APB sale will start tonight at 10PM EST!


----------



## Golden75

Ya'll peep some of names in the thanks? They ain't even names


----------



## Froreal3

^^^Yep...been reported. Golden75


----------



## Golden75

Froreal3 said:


> ^^^Yep...been reported. Golden75



Yea i saw it after. What in the world?  Folks bored in the snow???


----------



## Ltown

Hello ladies!
snowed in, gov shut down hopefully tomorrow too so I can have 5 days free off. I'm not getting anything with the V sales still stocked. I'm exhausted from shoveling we are suppose to get more tonight. Be safe and stay warm everyone.


----------



## denise44

Golden75 said:


> Yea i saw it after. What in the world?  Folks bored in the snow???



Thought I had a virus or something.


----------



## Golden75

I hope they can go in and remove those thanks.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75 Froreal3

I was lurkin' (at work) and got Mad! 

I want them to remove all of that mess!  How Crude.

Froreal - How was it reported?  The Threads need to be sanitized.  

It's just plain gross.  And silly.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

It's Juvenile, I'gnant, Stupid and just plain Silly.


----------



## divachyk

IDareT'sHair said:


> Golden75 Froreal3  I was lurkin' (at work) and got Mad!  I want them to remove all of that mess!  How Crude.  Froreal - How was it reported?  The Threads need to be sanitized.  It's just plain gross.  And silly.



Makes lurking at work unsafe. That mess can get folks in real trouble.


----------



## Froreal3

IDareT'sHair said:


> It's Juvenile, I'gnant, Stupid and just plain Silly.




IDareT'sHair You're right. It's really dumb. You can report by going to Submit a Ticket. I reported twice. Once for initial annoyance and the second time for using my ****** screen name in that vulgar mess.


----------



## divachyk

OT: bebezazueta & Beamodel, any food or shopping recommendations for New Orleans. NBA All Star weekend here we come.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Froreal3

I sent this thread and several others to SuperG. 

 It was definitely Rude, Crude, Silly, I'gnant, Stupid, Dumb, Juvenile.

I saw they had your name all up in some of that mess.


----------



## Froreal3

Yeah. Real silly. That's because loulou82 and I reported them.  They're probably like 12. They don't even know how to spell some of it properly.


----------



## ronie

Froreal3 said:


> IDareT'sHair You're right. It's really dumb. You can report by going to Submit a Ticket. I reported twice. Once for initial annoyance and the second time for using my ****** screen name in that vulgar mess.



I can't believe she/he is using your screen name. This is so childish. This is trolling on steroids.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Froreal3

I don't think so.  They still had to create an account and pay the Membership Fee.


----------



## ronie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Froreal3
> 
> I sent this thread and several others to SuperG.
> 
> *It was definitely Rude, Crude, Silly, I'gnant, Stupid, Dumb, Juvenile.
> *
> I saw they had your name all up in some of that mess.



Couldn't say it any better.


----------



## ronie

IDareT'sHair said:


> Froreal3
> 
> I don't think so.  They still had to create an account and pay the Membership Fee.



T,
i think people can change their screen names though. I've seen people change screen names before. I am not sure if they open a new account to do so.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@ronie

It's widespread on this side. Usually last page(s) 

Not sure about the other Forums (Christian, Make Up, Entertainment, Political, OT etc..)


----------



## Froreal3

IDareT'sHair said:


> Froreal3
> 
> I don't think so.  They still had to create an account and pay the Membership Fee.



I thought you could thank w/out the membership fee. What forums can be seen with the fee? I have seen them in the vendor forum. Can you see that forum w/out paying?


----------



## Froreal3

IDareT'sHair said:


> @ronie
> 
> It's widespread on this side. Usually last page(s)
> 
> Not sure about the other Forums (Christian, Make Up, Entertainment, Political, OT etc..)



They haven't been in OT, I don't think. That'd be messed up if they did that to the Christian forum.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

No, You cannot "Thank" w/o a Membership.

You have to establish an Account to get a Screen Name etc......

No, You cannot enter the Seller/Vendor Forum w/o paying.

Froreal3


----------



## Froreal3

So they paid to do this? smdh erplexed


----------



## ronie

You know what:
we've reported them, now let's ignore them. The person is doing it for attention, and all the attention they need to be getting is that of the moderators. 
We'll keep reporting until they're gone, and not mention them anymore. This is ridiculous.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

ronie said:


> T,
> *i think people can change their screen names though. I've seen people change screen names before. I am not sure if they open a new account to do so.*


 
ronie Froreal3

 I 'heard' you only get x1 time to change your S/N on an existing Membership.


----------



## Froreal3

^^Exactly. Moving on...

I'm tempted to get something...not sure what it will be...Of course, I don't need jack.


----------



## ronie

IDareT'sHair said:


> ronie Froreal3
> 
> I 'heard' you only get x1 time to change your S/N on an existing Membership.



Are you kidding me... So this person paid for multiple accounts?
Say no more.


----------



## ronie

I am determined to use my stash this year without adding more.
I am tempted to get some Annabelle though. This thread has some serious product pushers.


----------



## Froreal3

I'm not getting anything ronie. I'm determined. Hmmmph!


----------



## ronie

Froreal3 said:


> I'm not getting anything ronie. I'm determined. Hmmmph!



Well you don't need nothing, .


----------



## Ltown

Ladies, I ordered some body butter from Bask a couple of days and received a packages yesterday, it was the YAM conditioner and someone else order sheet This will be interesting because I received a email from bask if I got my ordered my initial response was yes but I haven't open it. i'm not paying to send back but I really need my body butter. let wait and see what happens.


----------



## Froreal3

ronie said:


> Well you don't need nothing, .



LOL I sure don't...but that's not how a pj's mind works.


----------



## Froreal3

Ltown said:


> Ladies, I ordered some body butter from Bask a couple of days and received a packages yesterday, it was the YAM conditioner and someone else order sheet This will be interesting because I received a email from bask if I got my ordered my initial response was yes but I haven't open it. i'm not paying to send back but I really need my body butter. let wait and see what happens.



Damn, that sucks Ltown. I hope they correct it soon.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Finished up x1 HV CoCosta Oil.  (will reup - no back ups)


----------



## Froreal3

So have we finalized our lists for V-day?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Froreal3

I just bought an 8oz Peppermint Pomade from TPS (no Sulfur)

Not sure what else though?  *still waiting on SSI*


----------



## Froreal3

IDareT'sHair I think I'm gonna get a butter from Liquid Gold. 

I am almost out of my whipped fluffy soaps from Anderson's....*sigh* I'll probably get two things from them. They don't count since they're not hair products.


----------



## Froreal3

Question: Is the Ceramoist Pomade a sealant or a moisturizer? Water is first...


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> Froreal3
> 
> I just bought an 8oz Peppermint Pomade from TPS (no Sulfur)
> 
> Not sure what else though?  *still waiting on SSI*



IDareT'sHair

That's it so far? I have to order my Claudies. It wouldn't work on my tablet.

We got tore up with some snow. And it just started back up.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

That's it (so far).  I don't think Imma get any b.a.s.k. Apple.  

I have x2 I haven't used/tried yet.  x2 YAM & x2 Whiskey Volkas.

I really don't 'need' any Claudie, but may get something anyway (just because).  

Not sure about Annabelle's.  I could wait on that too.

The only thing I really want is SSI.  And some more Liquid Gold Butters.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Froreal3

I want somma' those butters too. 

 Not sure about Cera-Moist? 


I have the Lino-Moist which I haven't tried yet.


----------



## Froreal3

I have Java and Whipped Marshmallows in my cart. They look delicious.


----------



## Brownie518

I saw someone mentioned those screen names. Come on now, some of the words we can't use and those nasty shts were allowed??? Disgusting.....


----------



## Brownie518

Anyway, id like some LG Java butter


----------



## Froreal3

Brownie518 said:


> I saw someone mentioned those screen names. Come on now, some of the words we can't use and those nasty shts were allowed??? Disgusting.....



Chile, we can't even fake curse.


----------



## Froreal3

Brownie518 said:


> Anyway, id like some LG Java butter



You getting Brownie518?


----------



## felic1

I ordered a ceramoist and a linomoist. I got a rosemary pomade. I just need some new blood in my stash. it is so depleted


----------



## Brownie518

Froreal3 said:


> You getting Brownie518?



Froreal3 

Yeah. Is she havin a sale? Java and maybe Marshmallow.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

Yeah, I emailed Liquid Gold and she said they were working on the details.


----------



## Froreal3

^^^IDareT'sHair They need to hurry up with these details. APB and em opening up at 10:00pm and what not.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Froreal3

I'd like to know SSI is having a Sale?  I can truthfully pass on APB.

And I'm waiting on details for Liquid Gold


----------



## Brownie518

10pm....good, I'm in there!


----------



## Froreal3

Why are SSI and LG taking forever?


----------



## Brownie518

What other DCs from APB does everyone like besides the Blueberry one?


----------



## Froreal3

Brownie518 The White Chocolate was better for me than Blueberry. The blueberry smells really good and probably could be used as a leave in for me. It's a thick lotion cream.


----------



## ronie

Froreal3 said:


> Question: Is the Ceramoist Pomade a sealant or a moisturizer? Water is first...


Froreal3
Ceramicist is more like a moisturizer. Water is first, but it doubles as a moisturizer and sealant to me. 
I thought I like the scent initially. It smells like sweet candy. Yesterday I used it and the smell was much stronger than I remember. It does not linger much, but it got 10 times stronger than when I use it at first. The kind of sweet smell that would make a pregnant woman sick. No I'm not prego, lol. 
It still performed well; my hair stayed very moisturized through the dry heat inside the house and through the freezing cold outside.  But it is not a must gave in my stash. I love the ceramide boost, but my staple moisturizers are excellent, and I need to stick with them.


----------



## Froreal3

Thanks ronie I will get try it when I reduce my stash then. It's not a must have like the sulfur pomades.


----------



## Golden75

Froreal3 said:


> Question: Is the Ceramoist Pomade a sealant or a moisturizer? Water is first...



Froreal3 - If it's anything like the Lino moist, it is like a lotion.  I got a sample from divachyk and I was just as shocked as she.

Ok this is crazy, it's thundering and lightening.  After a snow storm??? I ain't never ever ever heard of anything like this???  I'm actually a bit scared right now


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Placed my APB order I got the following

4 Iced coffee cowash  
1 scalp treat
1 blueberry hair cream

Not sure if I'll get anything else for awhile.


----------



## LovelyLouboutin

What's with the crazy screen names thanking the posts.


----------



## Beamodel

Checked out at Annabelle's. 

X 2 Blueberry Cheesecake DC 
X 1 Cookie Dough Conditioner
X 1 Leave-In pudding - Caramel Crunch


----------



## Beamodel

divachyk

Pat O'brien 
Superior Grill
Dragos 

Too many to list to be honest
Hit up Burbon St, St Charles


----------



## divachyk

Thanks - any good BSS'? Beamodel We've been to NOLA several times. We normally just ask locals for recommendations when we're in town.


----------



## Brownie518

Got my Annabelles..


----------



## Beamodel

divachyk said:


> Thanks - any good BSS'? Beamodel We've been to NOLA several times. We normally just ask locals for recommendations when we're in town.



divachyk
No. Not at all. Baton Rouge has a natural hair store but none in Nola.


----------



## Beamodel

Brownie518 said:


> Got my Annabelles..



Brownie518

Whatcha got? I got mines too


----------



## HanaKuroi

I got my apple sorghum x6, 1 whiskey and 1 tapioca.

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## Ltown

Ltown said:


> Ladies, I ordered some body butter from Bask a couple of days and received a packages yesterday, it was the YAM conditioner and someone else order sheet This will be interesting because I received a email from bask if I got my ordered my initial response was yes but I haven't open it. i'm not paying to send back but I really need my body butter. let wait and see what happens.



Update, bask will be sending my body butter, and i get to keep the yam.


----------



## Froreal3

*Liquid Gold*

Happy Valentine's Day! We love our customers! To celebrate, enter code Love25 at checkout to receive 25% OFF your order. Hurry this sale ends 11:59pm EST on 2/14/14. Enjoy!

ETA: Just copped Java and Marshmallow hair butters. One of each.


----------



## Froreal3




----------



## Golden75

SSI 25% off bemine14 till 2/17


----------



## Golden75

STOP THE PRESSES!!! SSI prices   The marshmallow cream is $16, is that normal?  Unless it's the 9.5 oz, but there is no size listed.

Well I'm just gonna pass this time.  Wait till I need more so I at least can get free shipping.


----------



## Golden75

Curlmart - $5 off $30 and free shipping - VDAY


----------



## Golden75

Komaza Care

20% off Orders $40.00 or More
Enter Coupon Code: HEART
During Checkout! 
Don't forget to press "Update" after entering the coupon code.

Free Shipping for orders $65.00 or More!
Customer Reward Points are applicable.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Just Got My SSI:
x2 Blueberry
x2 Moisture Riche
x1 Pomegrante (16oz)
x1 Seyani Butter (9.5oz)


----------



## Golden75

Grabbed some APB   2 Iced Coffee Cowash  Caramel Crunch Pudding Blueberry Cheesecake Hair Creme Free item - Green apple moisturizing condish

IDareT'sHair - Got me rethinking SSI   i'll make a cart and see how this goes.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Got 4 blueberry cowash conditioners from SSI

Sent from my XT1080 using LHCF


----------



## Golden75

I caved.  I didn't want to be kicking myself, so SSI got my money
16oz Fortifying DC
16oz Pomegranite Condish
Seyani Butter
Blueberry Cowash
2 Moisture Riche


----------



## Froreal3

Annabelle's
Leave in Pudding in Cookie Dough Scent

Anderson's Soap Company
Whipped Soap in a Jar (Chocolate)
Whipped Soap in a Jar (Kyomai)

I might grab a couple SSI. Always wanted to try the Okra, the Seyani, and the Cutie Pie stuff for DD...

Clearly Feb was a big fail...I'mma start fresh with my three thing limit in March...it's just like a diet. Have a cheat meal, but then get right back on track


----------



## Golden75

Finished CJ Deep Fix - no backups, will be a repurchase


----------



## Golden75

Placed my last order - Curlmart: New Heat Therapy wrap - my packs are starting to crystallize and DevaCurl no-poo - want to see if this is a suitable replacement for CJ Daily Fix.  I love the CJ, but the price hurts a bit.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75 said:


> - *Got me rethinking SSI  i'll make a cart and see how this goes*.


 
Golden75

 Glad you got it.



curlyhersheygirl said:


> *Got 4 blueberry cowash conditioners from SSI*
> 
> Sent from my XT1080 using LHCF




curlyhersheygirl

 Nice SSI Haul Mrs. Curly H.G.



Golden75 said:


> *I caved. I didn't want to be kicking myself, so SSI got my money
> 16oz Fortifying DC
> 16oz Pomegranite Condish
> Seyani Butter
> Blueberry Cowash
> 2 Moisture Riche*


 
Golden75

 Glad you got it.  It works better if you get enough to get the Free Shipping.  I just got it right at 60....


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My Liquid Gold Whipped Java Butter came today (back up).

Still thinking if Imma get Claudie?  I want to.  

I can wait on Annabelle.

I was thinking about getting some Cleansing Conditioner from Claudie or a 16oz Khave DC'er (haven't tried anything from her Khave Line yet).


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I made a CM Cart (x2 CJ Deep Fix) but I might wait on that too.

Decisions, Decisions.  I need to just be done.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair Shipping wasn't too bad this time. It was $7 and I saved $11 with the coupon. I didn't need anything else from them. I think I'm done now until Memorial Day.

Sent from my XT1080 using LHCF


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> Shipping wasn't too bad this time. It was $7 and I saved $11 with the coupon. I didn't need anything else from them. *I think I'm done now until Memorial Day*.
> 
> Sent from my XT1080 using LHCF


 
curlyhersheygirl

 Lawd....You Skipping Mothers Day Mrs. Curly and going skrait to Memorial Day??????? *passes out*


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> curlyhersheygirl
> 
> Lawd....You Skipping Mothers Day Mrs. Curly and going skrait to Memorial Day??????? *passes out*



IDareT'sHair I need to work on my stash so I'll space out the purchases.

Sent from my XT1080 using LHCF


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl Brownie518 Golden75

Marie Dean is having a Sale.  Code = VDAY14


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl

I might look at Marie Dean (instead of Claudie).  It's something I don't have right now in my Stash.

Lemme go look.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> 
> *I might look at Marie Dean (instead of Claudie). It's something I don't have right now in my Stash.
> 
> Lemme go look.*


 
 I just saw her sale is 14%  I thought my email said 25%


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair I was just gonna say it's only 14%. I got a coupon BF from her for 20% so I'll use that later on after I use up some stuff.

Sent from my XT1080 using LHCF


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl

That's a Shame her & b.a.s.k. pulled that crazy 14% mess.....


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Well, I need to decide what Imma do about Claudie?  Do I get the Khave?..

curlyhersheygirl


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> Well, I need to decide what Imma do about Claudie?  Do I get the Khave?..
> 
> curlyhersheygirl



IDareT'sHair Have you tried Khave line before? It will fit in with the rest of the coffee stuff you got.

Sent from my XT1080 using LHCF


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl

I haven't tried anything from her Khave Line.  (That's why I curious). 

I already have both of the Cleansing Conditioners (Jojoba & 3n1) - but no back ups.  I was going to get them as back ups.

But I could get the Khave DC'er instead.  It would be something 'new' for me.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl

I sure hope 25% isn't the 'new normal'. 30% was 'rare' this V-Day. 

It seems like everything was/is 25%.

And that durn 14 

 Girl.I.just.can't.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair Then I would get the Khave stuff.

Sent from my XT1080 using LHCF


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl

Just Hit PayNah on x1 16oz Khave DC'er (unscented)


----------



## Froreal3

I'm done w/Vday. I won't get Pomade shop till I use up this NJoy sulfur oil.

I've got some NJoy oil on my scalp now, with some Marulamuru MG on my length, sealed with KV Fenugreek.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Froreal3

Yeah....I'm done too.  (I think)


----------



## Golden75

I'm def done.  When's Easter  I think I can make it till then, and the only thing that is a possible buy is CJ.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75 said:


> *I'm def done. When's Easter  I think I can make it till then, and the only thing that is a possible buy is CJ.*



@Golden75

It's in April. 

I'll probably Re-Up on SSI (Cowash) by then. And maybe a 'few' other things.

Imma be in Use Up Mode until then. 

 But...I may be open to at least 1 more V-Day purchase.


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair That's good on Easter, last year it was March.  Will def be on use up mode.  These snow days helped me bang some DC's and conditioners out, but not these butters and moisturizers .


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75

I heard you about banging out some stuff.  

We should be good by Easter. (If we don't buy anything else)erplexed


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair Shouldn't be anything tempting between now & Easter.  My stash is real nice right now  so imma pause.


----------



## Froreal3

Randomly got 2 samples of PBN Murumuru Moisture Milk 

Ppl keep raving and I wanna see what the hype is about.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Froreal3 said:


> *Randomly got 2 samples of PBN Murumuru Moisture Milk
> 
> Ppl keep raving and I wanna see what the hype is about.*


 
Froreal3

 Yep.  Good stuff there. 

 You shoulda' went on and bought the full size


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My Pomade Shop Shipped = x1 8oz Peppermint Pomade w/o Sulfur


----------



## Froreal3

IDareT'sHair said:


> Froreal3
> 
> Yep.  Good stuff there.
> 
> You shoulda' went on and bought the full size



Girl, they been sold outta that for ages now. I would have though.

Sent from my Snow White Frost Galaxy S4


----------



## Froreal3

IDareT'sHair said:


> My Pomade Shop Shipped = x1 8oz Peppermint Pomade w/o Sulfur



That was fast. Makes me wanna order. 

Sent from my Snow White Frost Galaxy S4


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Froreal3 said:


> *Girl, they been sold outta that for ages now. I would have though.*
> 
> Sent from my Snow White Frost Galaxy S4





Froreal3 said:


> *That was fast. Makes me wanna order. *
> 
> Sent from my Snow White Frost Galaxy S4


 
Froreal3

 WOW!  Didn't know that about PBN Murumuru

 I guess you better hit them 1st on Mothers Day

 Yeah TPS don't play when it comes to ship-times.  

 She knows how frustrated we get about shipping.  Great CS.


----------



## Saludable84

Froreal3 said:


> Randomly got 2 samples of PBN Murumuru Moisture Milk  Ppl keep raving and I wanna see what the hype is about.



I like it. My hair loves it. I like it.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My last VD Purchase of the Season was:
x1 12oz HTN Growth Lotion from AveYou 15% off using FIVE


----------



## IDareT'sHair

So: My V-Day Purchases ended up being from:
The Pomade Shop
SheScentIt
Claudie
AveYou(Hydratherma)


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair I'm glad you got the Khave DC'er. Let me know how it is when you get around to trying it.

I tried the SSI coconut sorbet as a prepoo this morning and I love it. It was ok as a sealer but it really shined as a prepoo. I'll get more jars later on.

I steamed with APB iced carrot cake and it was ok . Not as moisturizing as the blueberry so I won't purchase that one. I got this initial bottle free due to an issue with my first order.


----------



## Froreal3

Ok I lied: 

SSI
Cutie Pie 4 piece set (been wanting to try for DD)
Avocado Conditioner
Tahitian Vanilla & Coconut Mist
Okra Hair Repair Reconstructor
Seyani Hair Butter


----------



## Froreal3

curlyhersheygirl said:


> IDareT'sHair I'm glad you got the Khave DC'er. Let me know how it is when you get around to trying it.
> 
> I tried the *SSI coconut sorbet *as a prepoo this morning and I love it. It was ok as a sealer but it really shined as a prepoo. I'll get more jars later on.
> 
> I *steamed with APB iced carrot cake* and it was ok . Not as moisturizing as the blueberry so I won't purchase that one. I got this initial bottle free due to an issue with my first order.




curlyhersheygirl Damn, forgot to get this one. Wanted to try it as a prepoo too. I will just pick up some more boring ol Trader Joe's Coconut oil. 

The Iced Carrot Cake moisturizer is a dc too? Thought it was only a rinse out. The blueberry one was nice, but didn't give me as much moisture like the White Chocolate. Love the smell. I'm gonna try it as a leave ala Beamodel, since it's really thick. I'm not gonna dilute it though.


----------



## Froreal3

Now I'm really done though. I think I needed some retail therapy. I definitely have product ADD. I'mma have to ship off some of this stash to use it all, I know.


----------



## Beamodel

Froreal3

I like APB Blueberry DC as a leave in. It's very moisturizing. 

I've never tried the rinse out conditioners yet but I did get a cookie dough one for free with the valentine day sale. So we shall see.


----------



## Brownie518

Hey ladies. I finished my shoppin...

Claudie
Keravada
Naturelle grow
Annabelle
Njoi

I think that's it..


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> I'm glad you got the Khave DC'er. Let me know how it is when you get around to trying it.
> 
> I tried the SSI coconut sorbet as a prepoo this morning and I love it. It was ok as a sealer but it really shined as a prepoo. I'll get more jars later on.
> 
> I steamed with APB iced carrot cake and it was ok . Not as moisturizing as the blueberry so I won't purchase that one. I got this initial bottle free due to an issue with my first order.



@curlyhersheygirl

I'm glad I did too, Ms. Curly. 

Because I just remembered I bought those x2 As I Am Cleansing Puddings. 

 I think I'm good on Cleansing Conditioners.

 Anyway, I 'rarely' use them in the Spring/Summer, so I should be fine.

So, the Khave will be something 'new' for me.



Froreal3 said:


> *Ok I lied:*
> 
> SSI
> Cutie Pie 4 piece set (been wanting to try for DD)
> Avocado Conditioner
> Tahitian Vanilla & Coconut Mist
> Okra Hair Repair Reconstructor
> Seyani Hair Butter



@Froreal3

Hmpf. Shole Did.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl

re: Annabelle, I'll just stick to the Scalp Rx & Hair Crème(s). 

Oh, and her Oil is really good too. 

For some reason, I have not been interested in trying her Conditioners/Deep Conditioners.erplexed


----------



## Froreal3

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> 
> re: Annabelle, I'll just stick to the Scalp Rx & Hair Crème(s).
> 
> Oh, and her Oil is really good too.
> 
> For some reason, I have not been interested in trying her Conditioners/Deep Conditioners.erplexed



LOL I'm the same way about TPS. I'm like, the pomades work great. I'm good with all that coffee conditioner, shampoo and what not.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Froreal3 said:


> LOL I'm the same way about TPS. I'm like, the pomades work great. I'm good with all that coffee conditioner, shampoo and what not.


 
Froreal3

 I hear Ya'


----------



## Beamodel

Froreal3 said:


> LOL I'm the same way about TPS. I'm like, the pomades work great. I'm good with all that coffee conditioner, shampoo and what not.



Froreal3

Is something wrong with the coffee conditioner?


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair

I steamed last night. Lawd I forgot how delicious steaming was. But I forgot that I usually need a band around my forehead bc the steam burns.


----------



## Froreal3

Beamodel said:


> Froreal3
> 
> Is something wrong with the coffee conditioner?



Nah...I'm just not into all that coffee...just doesn't appeal to me. I have weird ways. If I already decided it doesn't look or sound yummy, I probably won't get it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@FroReal @Beamodel

I agree. "Certain" things appeal to you and "Certain" things don't.

There are certain Lines/Brands/Products I have absolutely no interest in trying.

Which is "Rare" for me, because I'll try just about anything at least once.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel

Steaming is all that.  


I don't see how you can go without Steaming.


----------



## Froreal3

Trying out SSi Riche again. Love the scent and slip.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Froreal3 said:


> *Trying out SSi Riche again. Love the scent and slip.*


 
Froreal3

 Nice Review.  Can't wait to try it.  

 I needed more Moisture DC'ers in my Stash.


----------



## Froreal3

IDareT'sHair said:


> Froreal3
> 
> Nice Review.  Can't wait to try it.
> 
> I needed more Moisture DC'ers in my Stash.




I didn't realize you hadn't tried it yet. I love the way it soaks right into my hair. I hardly see it after being under the dryer. I'm about to rinse. It doesn't top VS, but it's a good dcer imo.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair said:


> Beamodel  Steaming is all that.   I don't see how you can go without Steaming.



IDareT'sHair

I was being lazy but I'm back on it now lol


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel said:


> *I was being lazy but I'm back on it now lol*


 
Beamodel

 Well, Welcome Back!  Now you can join the Steaming Challenge.


----------



## Froreal3

Still loving Bee Mine Luscious. I like the ease of application and the way it smooths into my hair. The other side of my hair has SM CES. I recall I liked this one a lot too...revisiting for a little comparison. Sealed with both the last of my Keravada Fenugreek.

Used Up: Keravada Fenugreek in Buttercream Wedding scent. Love the smell and smoothness of this oil. Will repurchase.

Anabelle's Pumpkin Spice Hair & Body Butter: Love the way this smells...emulsifies well and is a good sealant on my hair. Good for my skin too. Will repurchase.

Down to 50%: Oyin Hair Dew, ST Marulamuru Moisture Guru, QB AOHC, and SSI Moisture Riche Moisture Mask.


----------



## Lita

IDareT'sHair said:


> It's OFFICIAL!
> 
> Liquid Gold's Whipped Java Butter is a Suitable Replacement for HH's Jar of Joe!
> 
> @Brownie518 @Beamodel @Lita @divachyk @Froreal3 Golden75
> 
> Don't forget about the LHCF Discount.



IDareT'sHair Thank you....Can't wait to try it


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita

Soon I'll be out of HH big city punch..Going to need a replacement..Any ideas..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Lita 

You will love, love, love Liquid Gold's Whipped Java Butter.

I have no idea as a replacement for Hairitage's Big City.  I still haven't tried mine.  

Perhaps when I try it, I'll be able to come up with one.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Froreal3

Good use up list!


----------



## CeeLex33

I think Annabelle's Perfect Blends LI is similar/close to HH Big City Punch as far as condistency, plus it comes in some amazing scents. 



Lita said:


> Soon I'll be out of HH big city punch..Going to need a replacement..Any ideas..
> 
> Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Beamodel

I made a "pomade" out of Annabelle's Blueberry Hair and body butter. I like it so far


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel said:


> *I made a "pomade" out of Annabelle's Blueberry Hair and body butter. I like it so far*


 
Beamodel

 How did you do this?:scratchch


----------



## beautyaddict1913

Hello ladies! I used up a few thing this wash day. Last night I co-cleansed with ASIAN coconut cowash (used it up and have a backup), I did a light protein treatment with SSI okra (used it up and have backups), I followed up with a HOT with Keraveda herbal oil, and a tea rinse with Shi naturals herbal tea, then I deep conditioned with Hairveda Sitrinillah (I have one more use of this jar but several back ups). I may have done too much cuz my hair is over moisturized and breaking - it did the same thing last week. Maybe I shouldn't follow this particular tea rinse with a DC?? I have always done this in the past but with different types of tea rinses. I detangled this morning and followed up with Htn protein leave-in. I haven't followed up with the moisturizing leave-in yet as recommended because my hair is too soft. I need to pull out my Claudies ends insurance and I may have to either do henna or Claudies protein this week. But this hair is giving me hell and charging me rent!! I hope I still have a decent amount of hair at the end of this season.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@beautyaddict1913

Hey Gurl........


----------



## beautyaddict1913

Hey IDareT'sHair!! What are u up to today luv?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

beautyaddict1913

Talkin' on the phone.


----------



## beautyaddict1913

Lol. There's nothing like a Sunday chat IDareT'sHair lol


----------



## Babygrowth

Hey! I don't know how I missed that post about joj but I will officially go look at this liquid gold stuff. I have 2 jars of joj sitting that I can't use because of the rosemary but I kinda fell out of love with them :-(


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair said:


> Beamodel  How did you do this?:scratchch



IDareT'sHair

Melted down some of the butter, added a little bit of bees wax and more oil. Now it is pomade consistency. Smells like blueberry still too


----------



## Ltown

Beamodel said:


> @IDareT'sHair
> 
> Melted down some of the butter, added a little bit of bees wax and more oil. Now it is pomade consistency. Smells like blueberry still too


 
Beamodel, I just did this for some body butter, didn't have the right consistency of beeswax but it a work in progress when I can't find the right thing for my skin.


----------



## Beamodel

Ltown 

I used about 1 tbl spoon of it. I didn't make a bunch bc I'm not really a pomade user but I wanted some just in case when I want to use some. I'm loving how mines came out


----------



## Beamodel

I diluted Darcy's transitioning cream and applied it to my new growth. 2 parts cream; 1 part water. 

Sprayed that and applied a little bit of my pomade to my new growth. Talk about soft coily new growth. 

This combo is a winner. 

I've been experiencing too much shedding lately. Nothing seems to really be working so I'm gonna try Vitamin D3 pills to see if that will help.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel said:


> *I diluted Darcy's transitioning cream and applied it to my new growth. 2 parts cream; 1 part water.
> 
> Sprayed that and applied a little bit of my pomade to my new growth. Talk about soft coily new growth.
> 
> This combo is a winner.
> 
> I've been experiencing too much shedding lately.* Nothing seems to really be working so I'm gonna try Vitamin D3 pills to see if that will help.




@Beamodel

That Combo sounds delish 

 I've been using Hydratherma Naturals to tame my New Growth and Baggying some.

My Shedding has slowed down _some_. But it's been a battle.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair

What product are you using from hydrothermal naturals?

I'm so sick of shedding. I'm really hoping vitamin d3 will work. I don't know what else to do


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel said:


> *What product are you using from hydrothermal naturals?
> 
> I'm so sick of shedding. I'm really hoping vitamin d3 will work. I don't know what else to do*



@Beamodel

I'm using the Growth Lotion, Protein Leave-In, Follicle Booster and the Oil.

Right now I'm just using the Growth Lotion. 

Imma use the Oil in my DC'ers (to use it up) because it no longer has a scent.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Hey Girls!

Well...no mail today. 

My Pomade Shop might be here tomorrow.  I know it shipped.

So, that will leave:

SSI
Claudie
AveYou

I'm sure AveYou will get here quickly.  They usually ship superfast.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75

Girl, Gimme the run-down of the reverse Regi again....Imma try it tomorrow.

Here's what I 'think' Imma do:
Steam/DC on Dry Hair
Rinse
Do quick reconstructor under dryer
Cowash 
Apply Leave-In
Dry under dryer


----------



## Ltown

IDareT'sHair said:


> Hey Girls!
> 
> Well...no mail today.
> 
> My Pomade Shop might be here tomorrow. I know it shipped.
> 
> So, that will leave:
> 
> SSI
> Claudie
> AveYou
> 
> I'm sure AveYou will get here quickly. They usually ship superfast.




IDareT'sHair, you are spoiled  packages on holiday would be nice but I'm happy the post office delivered some in this bad weather we had.


----------



## Brownie518

Hey ladies. What's goin on?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

Hey Lady B!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ltown said:


> *you are spoiled  packages on holiday would be nice but I'm happy the post office delivered some in this bad weather we had.*


 
Ltown

 Hush LTown! 

 I need a package.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 Ltown

Getting ready to 'steep' some Slippery Elm and some Marshmallow Root for tomorrow.

Massaged in Strong Roots Red Pimento Oil.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My Hydratherma Shipped


----------



## Babygrowth

Hey yall! I was trying to resist the urge to buy SSI but I gave away my BV smoothie and CON argan oil shampoo and I listed my Ynobe products so I think I'm going to do it. My SD should finally arrive tmrw. I can't wait!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Babygrowth said:


> *Hey yall! I was trying to resist the urge to buy SSI *


 
Babygrowth

oke:oke:


----------



## Froreal3

I can't wait to try my new SSI stuff and the PBN Murumuru.


----------



## DoDo

Froreal3 said:


> I can't wait to try my new SSI stuff and the PBN Murumuru.



Froreal3

That PBN is the bomb diggity!


----------



## Froreal3

DoDo said:


> Froreal3
> 
> That PBN is the bomb diggity!



DoDo You're the reason I got the samples! If they had the large one in stock, I would have got that instead.

I also can't wait to try the new Liquid Gold Butters. They look so good.

ETA: Just used some SSI JBBF on my ends. Yum...smells so good and is nice for my ends.


----------



## Brownie518

We're getting more snow..no place to put it, either.

I'm sittin around with KV Amla Brahmi Fenugreek soakin in. I hope my SD comes tomorrow.


----------



## robot.

Growing out my hair and feels good to know that it doesn't look as awful as I thought it would  I am really torn between growing out a fro in time for a wedding in a few years or keeping a short 'do, especially because short hair is my calling. So I'm growing out my cut to get some braids and once it gets long enough, I will be getting a weave!

Going to snoop at this SSI sale...


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Golden75
> 
> Girl, Gimme the run-down of the reverse Regi again....Imma try it tomorrow.
> 
> Here's what I 'think' Imma do:
> Steam/DC on Dry Hair
> Rinse
> Do quick reconstructor under dryer
> Cowash
> Apply Leave-In
> Dry under dryer


 
IDareT'sHair Hope I'm not too late - but here is what I have been doing - Apply DC to dry hair - let it marinate about 20mins w/ heat cap, get under steamer 20mins, I may add a R/O on top to detangle a bit more (may not be necessary for you) marinate 10-15 mins, rinse, oil rinse, then cowash.  I throw tea somewhere in there. I think I did before oil rinse.   

So what you have sounds good.  I may do a dry dc with protein this weekend

Got ship notice from SSI. I love it when she sends my orders ASAP!!!!!!


----------



## Froreal3

Morning ladies. Just chillin here. Baggied with my NJoy oil last night. Was nice and tingly. I forgot I had ordered some VS for my sister. It just shipped. I got all excited seeing a paypal notification, and it wasn't even for me.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75 said:


> *Hope I'm not too late - but here is what I have been doing - Apply DC to dry hair - let it marinate about 20mins w/ heat cap, get under steamer 20mins, I may add a R/O on top to detangle a bit more (may not be necessary for you) marinate 10-15 mins, rinse, oil rinse, then cowash. I throw tea somewhere in there. I think I did before oil rinse.
> 
> So what you have sounds good. I may do a dry dc with protein this weekend
> 
> Got ship notice from SSI. I love it when she sends my orders ASAP!!!!!! *



Golden75

 Nope!  Not too late at all.

 I will dry DC tonight with Fleurtzy & Coffee.  And then do a quick reconstruct under dryer and Cowash out.  Final Tea Rinse apply Leave-In etc....

 I think I got a Ship Notice too from SSI


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75

Dry DC'ing/Steaming...Okay, here's what I know. 

You use more DC'er on dry hair, so I probably will only do a Reverse Regimen when I'm either trying to get rid of something.

Because I used a ton more DCer applying to dry hair (and I'm heavy-handed anyway).erplexed  

That is not the business.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My Pomade shop arrived today. 

 And a back up of Red Pimento Oil and a my Swap?Paltas from Beamodel.

Thanks Again Ms. Lady!


----------



## Brownie518

Hey ya'll. My Njoi came today..tea and Café Au Lait. My SD is in transit


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518

My Claudie should ship out soon. I got that 16oz of Khave. (Can't wait to try it)

 My 8oz Peppermint Pomade came today


----------



## BranwenRosewood

I was reading through the Paltas Thread and bought some from Pakcosmetics before I realized what I was doing. I hope it helps fill my edges in.

@Brownie518

Please let me know how you like the Cafe Au Lait. It looks good but I would like to see reviews before I buy it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

Ms. B, I also want to know about the Café Au Lait.  Sounds interesting.

Right now I'm hooked on Liquid Gold's Whipped Java Butter


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair
No problem girly...

I'm am currently steeping some catnip & marshmallow tea. I will add a KV oil to it too and spray new new growth and hair before steaming with Sitrinillah. 

Next Friday is the Zulu Ball and I'm attending it. I will relax my hair next Thursday at 10 weeks post.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel said:


> *Next Friday is the Zulu Ball and I'm attending it. I will relax my hair next Thursday at 10 weeks post.*


 
Beamodel

 We were around the same time last time.  I'm shooting for the 1st Friday in March.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair

Yes, I'm pulling the trigger two weeks early only bc I want fresh press's hair for the ball. 

My hair don't look and/or act right if I press it with a flat iron. So to eliminate all that, I'm relaxing a smidge early.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel

I really thought about doing mine next weekend too.  

But I told my Niece the 1st Friday in March, so I don't want to get her all flustered.

So, I'll keep it there.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair

Yea, I don't blame you. I would just keep it there too. I'm getting ready to order some alter ego. Never tried it before but I need to combat my shedding. I hope this will work. 

Plus I just bought me some Vitamin D3 to take too


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel said:


> Yea, I don't blame you. I would just keep it there too. *I'm getting ready to order some alter ego.* Never tried it before but I need to combat my shedding. I hope this will work.
> 
> *Plus I just bought me some Vitamin D3 to take too*



It's a nice treatment. I like to keep it in my Stash.  

 For me, it's just one of those Hidden Staples. 

I take this too. My GYN told me to take it. I've been taking it about 2 years.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Finished up:
x1 16oz Coffee Conditioner from The Pomade Shop.  (No Back Ups) 

At this point: Not a Repurchase.


----------



## ronie

IDareT'sHair said:


> Golden75  Dry DC'ing/Steaming...Okay, here's what I know.  You use more DC'er on dry hair, so I probably will only do a Reverse Regimen when I'm either trying to get rid of something.  Because I used a ton more DCer applying to dry hair (and I'm heavy-handed anyway).erplexed  That is not the business.


IDareT'sHair I am extra heavy handed. And I find I use less product on dry prepood hair. By that I mean I apply the DC to hair that has been soaked in oil overnight. I unravel each twist and apply. It might be the oil makes it easier to spread.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

ronie

Interesting.  Thanks ronie

I slapped it on dry hair and thought: _Wait Hold Up!  I'm using a lot of Product here._erplexed

Maybe because it's one of my favorites too (and it's been discontinued).  

I need to do that when I'm trying to get rid of something that won't DIE.

I'll need to 'experiment' more with this Reverse Regimen thang.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair said:


> It's a nice treatment. I like to keep it in my Stash.  For me, it's just one of those Hidden Staples.  I take this too. My GYN told me to take it. I've been taking it about 2 years.



Good to know. Do u see it making any difference in your hair IDareT'sHair


----------



## Beamodel

What do you use to protect your hairline/forehead while steaming?


----------



## ronie

IDareT'sHair said:


> ronie  Interesting.  Thanks ronie  I slapped it on dry hair and thought: Wait Hold Up!  I'm using a lot of Product here.erplexed  Maybe because it's one of my favorites too (and it's been discontinued).  I need to do that when I'm trying to get rid of something that won't DIE.  I'll need to 'experiment' more with this Reverse Regimen thang.



Loll, I feel you on the discontinued product. I enjoy the dry DC, but there's nothing special with it. It just saves me time, and it s been too dang cold for 2 showers on wash nights. I wash at night, and find myself rinsing DC sometimes at 2-4 am.  I'm gonna do it until it warms up again.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel said:


> Good to know. Do u see it making any difference in your hair @IDareT'sHair


 
Beamodel

 When I had my Annual, my Vitamin D Levels were 'low' and they told me to incorporate it to bring them back up.  Otherwise, they were going to give me a Prescription.  



Beamodel said:


> *What do you use to protect your hairline/forehead while steaming?*


 
Beamodel

 I don't catch it there.  I just use a towel over my Shoulders and I'm fine.  

 I know a lot of folks say they were burning in those areas.  What about that Cotton Coil stuff ?

 Or Maybe adjust the hood?



ronie said:


> *Loll, I feel you on the discontinued product. I enjoy the dry DC, but there's nothing special with it. It just saves me time*, and it s been too dang cold for 2 showers on wash nights. I wash at night, and find myself rinsing DC sometimes at 2-4 am. I'm gonna do it until it warms up again.




ronie

 This is what I'm thinking too.  A time saver. 

 Yeah, if I were going to do it, I should use something I have Multiples of.  

 Not something that I probably won't ever have again.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Man I love Jessicurl Too Shea! 

I know Imma break down & get a Liter. Maybe Mothers Day.

I want a Liter of that and a Liter (x2 16oz) of SD's Destination Hydration for Spring/Summer.

My Liters of Spring/Summer Cowashers:
 Oyin Honey Hemp (Already have)
 Curls Coconut Sublime (Already have)
 Claudie Avocado Intense (Already have)
 Hairveda (Moist 24/7, MoistPRO, Acai Berry, Red Tea) *already have
 Jessicurl Too Shea! (need to buy)
 Destination Hydration (I have x1 but will buy x2 more)


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair

Yea it burns my forehead and ears. I had a sweatband type thingy but I can't find it anymore :-(


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Beamodel

What do you think about that Cotton Coil stuff? I think it would help.

 Another Poster had said something about those Ear things they give you sometimes at the Salon when you're under the dryer.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Beamodel  What do you think about that Cotton Coil stuff? I think it would help.  Another Poster had said something about those Ear things they give you sometimes at the Salon when you're under the dryer.



IDareT'sHair

Never heard of it


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair said:


> Golden75  Dry DC'ing/Steaming...Okay, here's what I know.  You use more DC'er on dry hair, so I probably will only do a Reverse Regimen when I'm either trying to get rid of something.  Because I used a ton more DCer applying to dry hair (and I'm heavy-handed anyway).erplexed  That is not the business.



IDareT'sHair I'm heavy handed also, but you may use more for dry DC.  I have no problem with that.  I'm trying to use up instead of toss out.  But I honestly don't think I use that much more condish when I dry DC vs on wet hair.  The water content in the DC may also make a difference.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel said:


> @IDareT'sHair
> 
> Never heard of it


 
Beamodel

 The Cotton Coil stuff is the stuff the wrap around your Ears & Forehead at the Salon to keep Color from getting on your ears & forehead, I'll see if I can find a pic.



Golden75 said:


> *I'm heavy handed also, but you may use more for dry DC. I have no problem with that. I'm trying to use up instead of toss out. But I honestly don't think I use that much more condish when I dry DC vs on wet hair. The water content in the DC may also make a difference.*


 
Golden75

 I agree with this.  Especially the water content in the DC.  I'll try it again with a different DC'er to see if it makes a difference.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel

Here is how the Cotton Coil looks


http://www.sallybeauty.com/Cotton-Coil/SLNCAR53,default,pd.html


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Beamodel

This is the 'closest' I could find at Sally to the ear thingy's. But they are Foam (not plastic).

http://www.sallybeauty.com/ear-protector-caps/SBS-702132,default,pd.html


 They probably have the Foam ones at other BSS.


----------



## Beamodel

Thanks IDareT'sHair


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Beamodel

You should pick up a Box of the Cotton Coil next time you are near a Sally. It works.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair

Will do. Thanks again


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Beamodel

Next time they have a Sale, I might pick up some of their Towels and some rubber gloves.

I need to pay more attention to their Salon area. I was looking around, they have some good stuff.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel

Can't decide if Imma do Catnip or Marshmallow/Slippery Elm?  

I still never found my other Marshmallow Root Tea. (every time I think about it, I get mad)


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel

I'll probably do Fenugreek.  I haven't used that in a while.


----------



## BranwenRosewood

I ordered a sample of the PBN Murumuru and the PBN Cupuace Butter last night and it shipped today. I also bought the Splitender Thursday and it arrived today. I'm going to use it tomorrow after I flatiron. I need to take an inch off all around.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Hey Ladies!

Where Ya'll at this Mernin'?

 Getting ready to massage in some pre-drama Jar of Joe


----------



## Golden75

I need to get a sweatband for when I steam.  Beamodel & IDareT'sHair, thanks for the reminder.  Now I just have to remember when I go to the store.

SSI didn't move, but it is 1 day priority so at least when it does, I'll have next day.  No word on APB, but I think it said ships in 7-10 days now?  I thought I saw that "fine" print and curlmart.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair said:


> Beamodel  Can't decide if Imma do Catnip or Marshmallow/Slippery Elm?  I still never found my other Marshmallow Root Tea. (every time I think about it, I get mad)



IDareT'sHair

I liked my catnip/marshmallow mix with KV oil.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair said:


> Hey Ladies!  Where Ya'll at this Mernin'?  Getting ready to massage in some pre-drama Jar of Joe



Love it... Pre Drama lol


----------



## Beamodel

Golden75 said:


> I need to get a sweatband for when I steam.  Beamodel & IDareT'sHair, thanks for the reminder.  Now I just have to remember when I go to the store.  SSI didn't move, but it is 1 day priority so at least when it does, I'll have next day.  No word on APB, but I think it said ships in 7-10 days now?  I thought I saw that "fine" print and curlmart.



Golden75

I need to find mines or buy a new one. Thanks girly. 

Yes I think Annabelle's is 7-10 days. I'm not in a hurry. I just brought it bc it was on sale lol. I do wonna try that leave in cream though. And smell it. I got it in caramel crunch scent. Plus more blueberry DC and a rinse out cookie dough DC


----------



## divachyk

IDareT'sHair said:


> Hey Ladies!  Where Ya'll at this Mernin'?  Getting ready to massage in some pre-drama Jar of Joe



All I have left is post-drama Joe.  IDareT'sHair. 

OT: is HairVeda no longer selling Amala Deep Cleanse? I'm (finally) getting low but don't see available for purchase unless I'm overlooking it on the site.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@divachyk

HV Still has Amala Cleanse.
http://www.hairveda.com/Gentle-Hair-Cleansing/Creamy-Hair-Cleansing-Rinse-p29.html


----------



## IDareT'sHair

divachyk

I had an 8oz and a 4oz Pre-Drama-Joe

LG's Whipped Java replaces that.  

Now if I could get something close to Sprout? 

BBB's Mixed Greens is close, but pricey.


----------



## divachyk

IDareT'sHair, I guess I will have to come off these coins and get LG's whipped java. I was talking Amala Deep Cleanse -- it was the clarifier. Amala Cream Rinse -- I use as a co-cleanser. ETA: thx for the linky tho.


----------



## Froreal3

divachyk I don't think she sells Amala Deep Cleanse. I've been purchasing for about a year now and I have never even seen it on the site. 

My PBN has a shipping label...it is first class mail since it was just the two Murumuru samples, so I might just see a surprise in my mailbox in a couple days.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@divachyk

Liquid Gold's Whipped Java is considerably 'cheaper' than HH's Jar of Joe.

 Not familiar with the other HV Product.


----------



## Golden75

divachyk Try sending HV an email.  I don't think I've seen it on the site in awhile though either.


----------



## Brownie518

Hey. Nothing goin on hair-wise...just waiting in my orders. 

I'm going to DC with Kahve again on Friday.


----------



## Froreal3

IDareT'sHair said:


> @divachyk
> 
> Liquid Gold's Whipped Java is considerably 'cheaper' than HH's Jar of Joe.
> 
> Not familiar with the other HV Product.



Liquid Gold just sent me a shipping notice/label.

Sent from my Snow White Frost Galaxy S4


----------



## DoDo

I purchased Curl Junkie Repair Me.

Denimpixie aka Queen Product Pusha got me with one of her old product reviews.

That is all .


----------



## IDareT'sHair

DoDo said:


> *I purchased Curl Junkie Repair Me.*
> 
> Denimpixie aka Queen Product Pusha got me with one of her old product reviews.
> 
> That is all .



@DoDo

Nice  I just used this Tuesday


----------



## Golden75

SSI came!   

Waiting on Curlmart & APB.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75

Ooooo!  

I hope mine comes today too.

that's exciting news


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Hey divas I keep missing everyone.

I'm still waiting on SSI, maybe it will get here tomorrow.

I've been car shopping the last few days since someone decided to crash into my car in the mall parking lot and took off  That was a nightmare but thankfully I found something and I'll be picking it up from the dealership tonight when DH gets home.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl

That is terrible Mrs. C!  Just terrible.  I'm glad nobody was in it or hurt.


----------



## Golden75

Curlmart appeared, no shipping notice was sent. No problemo, got my stuff


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My SSI still says: Electronic Notice....so I guess it hasn't left the kitchen table yet. *sucks teef*

Golden75


----------



## Brownie518

My Silj Dreams came today. Waiting on Claudie and Naturelle, maybe Saturday. No Annabelle ship notice yet.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> curlyhersheygirl
> 
> That is terrible Mrs. C!  Just terrible.  I'm glad nobody was in it or hurt.




IDareT'sHair Yes thank God. It was surreal to be paged over the PA system and then see the damage. I still don't know how that person was able to drive off.

Sent from my XT1080 using LHCF


----------



## Froreal3

curlyhersheygirl said:


> Hey divas I keep missing everyone.
> 
> I'm still waiting on SSI, maybe it will get here tomorrow.
> 
> I've been car shopping the last few days since someone decided to crash into my car in the mall parking lot and took off  That was a nightmare but thankfully I found something and I'll be picking it up from the dealership tonight when DH gets home.



curlyhersheygirl Whoa! That's terrible. Sounds like what happened to my car back in December. People are not even right!  But luckily Karma is a beotch. Glad you're getting a new car soon.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *My Silj Dreams came today.* Waiting on Claudie and Naturelle, maybe Saturday. No Annabelle ship notice yet.



@Brownie518

Nice! At least you got a package. My AveYou should be here tomorrow. 


Not sure about SSI Now. I emailed her.



curlyhersheygirl said:


> *Yes thank God. It was surreal to be paged over the PA system and then see the damage. I still don't know how that person was able to drive off.*
> 
> Sent from my XT1080 using LHCF




@curlyhersheygirl

I know it was Curl  I can't even imagine.


----------



## Froreal3

I'm waiting on SSI, Liquid Gold, Anderson's and APB to ship.

PBN should be here tomorrow. In the meantime, I picked up some of the new Shea Moisture Tahitian Noni & Monoi  (mask, weekly treatment, and oil gloss) as well as the Coconut & Hibiscus Cleansing Conditioner to hold me over.  They had buy one get 50% off one at Tarjay.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Froreal3 said:


> *I picked up some of the new Shea Moisture Tahitian Noni & Monoi (mask, weekly treatment, and oil gloss) as well as the Coconut & Hibiscus Cleansing Conditioner to hold me over. They had buy one get 50% off one at Tarjay*.



@Froreal3

Hmph. And when does that N/B start again? Please remind me.

How does that Noni & Monoi stuff smell?


----------



## Froreal3

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Froreal3
> 
> Hmph. And when does that N/B start again? Please remind me.
> 
> *How does that Noni & Monoi stuff smell*?



I already failed for February from the Valentine's sales. The three product limit starts again in March.  

Everything has a light scent that I can't place. It smells good to me. The weekly treatment says to use for 20-40 minutes before shampooing and using a rinse out. So I'm assuming it's a preshampoo light protein type thing. I may try em this weekend.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Froreal3 said:


> *I already failed for February from the Valentine's sales. The three product limit starts again in March.
> *


 
Froreal3

 Looks like 2014 is already a Failure *Shop on Playa'*


----------



## IDareT'sHair

IDareT'sHair said:


> My SSI still says: Electronic Notice....so I guess it hasn't left the kitchen table yet. *sucks teef*
> 
> @Golden75



My SSI did in fact ship and should be here tomorrow.  

They re-printed my label but didn't info me that my Tracking # had  changed.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Finished Up: x1 4oz Jar of Joe. (Have x1 8oz back up) 

Will switch to something else. Maybe APB Ayurvedic Crème (Pumpkin)


----------



## Babygrowth

Hey y'all!  My SD finally came! Yay! That durn snow made a 2 day priority mail package take 9 days! Ugh! Even tho I can't use it I just wanted it home safe in my stash. I didnt get SSI and I'm mad at myself. I was going to buy more SD but she's closed until the 24th  Now idk what to buy. Maybe some rollersetting stuff since I'm going to give that a whirl again.


----------



## Beamodel

I think I'm gonna stop tea rinsing for a while a just keep it simple. Something I'm going is causing a little breakage and shedding. 

This all started about 6 months ago when I incorporated tea rinsing :-(


----------



## HanaKuroi

Babygrowth said:
			
		

> Hey y'all!  My SD finally came! Yay! That durn snow made a 2 day priority mail package take 9 days! Ugh! Even tho I can't use it I just wanted it home safe in my stash. I didnt get SSI and I'm mad at myself. I was going to buy more SD but she's closed until the 24th  Now idk what to buy. Maybe some rollersetting stuff since I'm going to give that a whirl again.



Hahaha. You just wanted it home safe!  

I understand this.  

This ain't no game. This hair stuff is serious.

I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y


----------



## Babygrowth

HanaKuroi said:


> Hahaha. You just wanted it home safe!
> 
> I understand this.
> 
> This ain't no game. This hair stuff is serious.
> 
> I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y



Yeah it is! I have been trying for 3 weeks to locate a package they lost so now I'm extra anxious when it comes to USPS.


----------



## Ltown

IDareT'sHair, hydratherma having sale Amazon only

20% off sale on Amazon.com

Amazon Exclusive Sale

The Hydratherma Naturals Hair Growth Oil is our product of the month!
You can purchase this item on Amazon.com at 20% OFF NOW.
 Sale ends Monday 2/24/14  @12 PM EST

 You may purchase at the below link
 Hair Growth Oil- 8 oz. - Purchase Here

Hair Growth Oil - 4 oz. - Purchase Here

(Regular Price - 4 oz. $13.99, 8 oz. $18.99) 
 Have a wonderful weekend!

***Sale applies to Amazon.com orders only


----------



## Golden75

Marie Dean doing a little something


----------



## Brownie518

I might get some Hydratherma oil...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518  Hi B!

Ltown Thanks LT.  I got that email too.  My HTN came today from AveYou

Golden75  I saw that 15% Marie Dean Sale.

My Lovely SSI Package came today.


----------



## Brownie518

What's up, T? 
Hey, what kind of shipping does Annabelles have?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518

USPS.  

Maybe she got slammed with the B2 G1 Free Sale?

I didn't order this time. 

Normally, it's in a reasonable amount of time.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair

Oh, okay......


----------



## Froreal3

PBN came, Anderson's & SSI shipped. Can't wait to try my SSI stuff. Just realized I have a lot of new stuff to try!

Brownie518 Erica told me she'd have the stuff shipped out no later than the 24th. 2 Day Priority.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

I can't wait to try my SSI.  Everything I got is new (to me)

Blueberry Cowash
Riche Moisture DC
Seyani Hair Butter
Pomegrante Conditioner

Everything was packed so beautifully.  It was so exciting!


----------



## felic1

Naturelle Grow and Shescentit arrived...


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> Brownie518
> 
> I can't wait to try my SSI.  Everything I got is new (to me)
> 
> Blueberry Cowash
> Riche Moisture DC
> Seyani Hair Butter
> Pomegrante Conditioner
> 
> Everything was packed so beautifully.  It was so exciting!


IDareT'sHair

Yes she does pack a nice box. I can't wait for reviews. 

Froreal3   Thanks for the info. I can't wait to try her stuff.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518

Yeah.  

I can't wait to dig into some of that Stuff. The Seyani, Blueberry, Riche all get Great Reviews.

 And so does the Pomegrante.


----------



## Brownie518

I'm tryin to decide if I should do my hair now


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

I'm unda' the Steama' now.

It would free up your day tomorrow.oke:


----------



## IDareT'sHair

BlueRozeBeauty has their Pumpkin Duo on Sale for $17.00.  I'm tempted.

I've been wanting to try those for a long time.

http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=...P4KbHAt6uvwRn9In_4LBY5w&bvm=bv.61725948,d.aWc


----------



## blackviolet

m y B.A.S.K. Apple Sorghum came
tracked and SSI Riche Moisture & Moisture Mist leavein is at the front door: wondering what to do to my hair after work..........I know steaming will be involved

Waiting on Annabelle's-Green Apple Pudding & Apple & Mango Mask


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair

My alter ego will be here tomorrow. So I will hold off on doing my hair until then.


----------



## Brownie518

Ooh Alter Ego..I haven't used that in a long time. Used to be a staple for me


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518 @Beamodel

AE Garlic is still a staple for me. It's like one of those Hidden Staples. 

 I keep it.

It's my Go-To Post Relaxer. I use it to DC with the first 1-2 Rx's after Relaxing.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> Brownie518 Beamodel
> 
> AE Garlic is still a staple for me.  It's like one of those Hidden Staples.  I keep it.
> 
> It's my Go-To Post Relaxer.  I use it to DC with the first 1-2 Rx's after Relaxing.



Yeah its a great treatment...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

I keep it for any potential 'shedding' that may occur post Relaxer. 

Actually, I probably should use it more than I have.  

Especially this winter.erplexed


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Finished up: HV's ACV Rinse. I probably have 5-6 back ups.

May rotate with: Nexxus Ensure Acidifying Conditioning Rinse.


----------



## Beamodel

Brownie518 said:


> Ooh Alter Ego..I haven't used that in a long time. Used to be a staple for me



Brownie518

This will be my first time using it.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair said:


> Brownie518  I keep it for any potential 'shedding' that may occur post Relaxer.  Actually, I probably should use it more than I have.   Especially this winter.erplexed



IDareT'sHair

Yup, that's what I want it for


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel Brownie518

Welp.  I got the BlueRozeBeauty Pumpkin Duo.

I had been wanting to try that for a long time.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair

I saw the sale was posted. I'm good on purchases for now. I'm still editing on Annabelle's (which I didn't need) but oh well. 

I'm trying to shop my stash so I can decrease it some.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel

I need to "seriously" decrease. 

But I have had a couple little "Sales" so, that kinda helped me out a little. 

Even though I re-stocked with other things. 

So In my Mind....it all evens out.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Using Oyin's Hair Dew tonight.  

1st time using it, although I've had it in my Stash. 

I wanna see how it compares to HTN and some of the 'other' lotions I STANS for.

Cause I'm very tempted to grab that HTN & use it tonight.


----------



## Froreal3

IDareT'sHair said:


> Using Oyin's Hair Dew tonight.
> 
> 1st time using it, although I've had it in my Stash.
> 
> I wanna see how it compares to HTN and some of the 'other' lotions I STANS for.
> 
> Cause I'm very tempted to grab that HTN & use it tonight.



I think you're gonna like Hair Dew. I wanna try this PBN Murumuru to see how it compares. I already favor the scent of the Dew better. What is HTN now?
IDareT'sHair?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel

I'm thinking about Steaming with HQS's Peppermint after I relax.  I wonder if that will be too much 'tingle'?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Froreal3

Hydratherma Naturals.

So far so good with Dew.  

Hair Dew is a bit lighter weight and more watery than HTN. 

Hydratherma is a little thicker, creamier, oilier


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair said:


> Using Oyin's Hair Dew tonight.  1st time using it, although I've had it in my Stash.  I wanna see how it compares to HTN and some of the 'other' lotions I STANS for.  Cause I'm very tempted to grab that HTN & use it tonight.



IDareT'sHair

Really... I love hair dew. I used some tonight


----------



## Beamodel

Froreal3 said:


> I think you're gonna like Hair Dew. I wanna try this PBN Murumuru to see how it compares. I already favor the scent of the Dew better. What is HTN now? IDareT'sHair?



Froreal3

I like them both equally


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel  I Agree Froreal3 

I love PBN Murumuru.  

I also like DB's Transitioning Hair Crème too.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel

I was 'gifted' x2 bottles of Hair Dew from x2 different Posters and never got around to using it.

Now I wish I had some BSP.  I only have Sweet Berries. 

With Dew, I feel like I also need BSP. 

I shoulda' got some yesterday during Oyin's Flash Sale.

I didn't even think about it.

I was too busy talking myself outta buying some 40% Afroveda.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair

I seal my hair dew with Vatika frosting, HH carrot cake frosting, joe of joe. You know yummy smelling stuff. 

I think I have a little bit of burnt sugar somewhere around here


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel said:


> @IDareT'sHair
> 
> *I seal my hair dew with Vatika frosting, HH carrot cake frosting, joe of joe. You know yummy smelling stuff. *
> 
> *I think I have a little bit of burnt sugar somewhere around here*



@Beamodel

Those would all be good. 

I looked at that Carrot Cake Yesterday

Next Oyin or CM Sale, I'm getting some BSP. 

I've had it before once or twice and blew through both Jars. 

It would be a perfect accompaniment to the Dew to seal with.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Beamodel

I'll be pulling out the Lotions soon. 

 I have a few I really need to get rid of.

Spring will be my chance to try: SCM and Pink Mimosa, Moisture Riser, Cake Batter and some of the other ones I have been holding on to (Pre-Drama).

I still have a couple unopened Enso Lotions I need to use up.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair

Out of those listed, cake batter is my least favorite


----------



## Froreal3

Beamodel said:


> IDareT'sHair
> 
> I seal my hair dew with Vatika frosting, HH carrot cake frosting, joe of joe. You know yummy smelling stuff.
> 
> I think I have a little bit of burnt sugar somewhere around here



I seal Hair Dew with Keravada Fenugreek or HV Vatika...buttercream yummy cake smelling stuff.  Love this stuff. Definitely a staple. HTN must be pretty thick because Dew is not anywhere near watery. I hate watery (MYHC Soy hair Cream  )

I just used some Soultanicals Knot Sauce sealed with the Knot Butta. Both smell good. The consistency of the Butta is more like a moisturizer. But it has no water. I might use it to moisture my rollersets.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Beamodel

I'm _kinda_ hoping I don't like BlueRozeBeauty.erplexed

Because I really don't want to deal with any new vendors this year. 

If I can help it.


----------



## Froreal3

IDareT'sHair said:


> Beamodel  I Agree Froreal3
> 
> *I love PBN Murumuru*.
> 
> I also like DB's Transitioning Hair Crème too.



I hope I like it. I think I will use it this weekend on one half and Dew on the other half. The scent is just ok for me. It smells just like the Cupuacu Butter.  Like something a pregnant woman would not be able to stand.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel said:


> *Out of those listed, cake batter is my least favorite*


 
Beamodel

 Oh No!

 And you know I'll never be able to sell it.  Post-Drama


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Froreal3

HTN consistency kinda reminds me of Knot Sauce (from what I remember), but an Oil base instead of a water base.

It has some Hmpf to it.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair said:


> Beamodel  Oh No!  And you know I'll never be able to sell it.  Post-Drama



IDareT'sHair

Lol, probably not. It's ok for me but after my bottle is done I probably won't repurchase.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel

Are you close to finishing up anything?  

I got a lot of stuff I'm almost done with.

I finished up: HV Phinising Rinse, a Jar of Joe, TPS Coffee Conditioner and a bottle of HTN.

I'm almost done with: CJ Deep Fix & CJ Curl Rehab.

Also almost done with: SSI's Fortifying Mask, DevaCurl No Poo, Jessicurl Too Shea!, Ynobe Silky Shea and AV's Rice Bran Oil.  

I have a lot of  things that are almost gone.  So, I'm feeling good about that.


----------



## Brownie518

Beamodel said:


> IDareT'sHair
> 
> Out of those listed, cake batter is my least favorite



Its one of my all time favorite products.


----------



## Beamodel

Brownie518 said:


> Its one of my all time favorite products.



You can have my bottle if you like Brownie518


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair

I'm close to using up JessiCurl DT


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Beamodel

I made x2 BSP Carts. One directly from Oyin and one from CM who has Free Shipping on Editors Choice Products Code = AWARD. 

BSP just happens to be an editors choice product so it qualifies for Free Shipping.

But since it is under 10oz they will charge $4.00 to ship.

The one from Oyin was about 20 cents 'cheaper'.

 So I just decided to seal with VF and some of the other stuff you mentioned until they have a Sale.

Right now I'm trying to finish up Ynobe Silky Shea.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair

I have that silky stuff but barley use it. I do like it though


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel

I should finish up the Silky Shea probably before the weekend is out (no backups).

I wanna work on those 2 Amala & Nettle DC'ers soon too.  

Especially since a couple folks posted they had 'Mold' in some of their Ynobe products.erplexed

Mine are all in the Fridge and so I will  try to use these up soon.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair

How much do you use to seal? I only use like a dab on my ends. Which is why it takes me so long to use up stuff.


----------



## Froreal3

Think I will use some of this MYHC Sophia's Hair Grease to twist. I like the way it smells. 

My LG Butters should be here today. Can't wait. Ssi will be here Monday. I wanna try the Cutie Pie Stuff on dd.

Sent from my Snow White Frost Galaxy S4


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Froreal3

That's nice!  I'm lovin' those LG Butta's.  

The only thing I'm waiting for now is Claudie.  

It has shipped.


----------



## Froreal3

Ooo...I can't wait to try em.

Sent from my Snow White Frost Galaxy S4


----------



## Golden75

My HV Strinillah has barely any scent to it. It's prob close to a year old (maybe). Just cracked open today.  I love the orange cream scent.  So I dunno if it's scent loss due to age or she didn't scent as much as she used to


----------



## Froreal3

Aw Golden75. It's age. That's how HV stuff gets.


----------



## Babygrowth

I finally bought some hempseed oil and some Millcreek Keratin condish. I've been thinking about these for months!


----------



## Golden75

Froreal3 said:


> Aw Golden75. It's age. That's how HV stuff gets.



Froreal3. Yea kinda figured that.  Sucks.  Thank goodness my DB pumpkin is still nice & strong!


----------



## Froreal3

I have this Shea Moisture Tahitian Noni etc etc weekly treatment in. It didn't say whether to use a plastic cap or not. It just said to leave in for 20-40 minutes, then rinse. I will follow up with a moisturizing dc, since this has keratin as the 2nd ingredient.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel Froreal3

Hey Ladies!


----------



## Froreal3

Hey IDareT'sHair! What you doing this evening?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Froreal3

Using some Njoi CreationS Herbal Hair Dressing on my Scalp.

How did your Half & Half Experiment go?

What were your findings?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75 Froreal3 

I should smell my Sitrinillah. 

They are taped up in the Fridge.  I hate to open them.  I'm sure they are fine.

I have never had my HV scents fade out on me and I keep them a long time.

Even stuff like Almond Glaze, CoCasta etc...have stayed strong and was unrefrigerated.


----------



## Froreal3

IDareT'sHair I was out half the day, so I'm just now about to rinse out this weekly treatment thingy. I will apply my leave ins, put in some huge twists, then go to bed. I'll probably rollerset in the morning.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Froreal3 said:


> *I'm just now about to rinse out this weekly treatment thingy.* I will apply my leave ins, put in some huge twists, then go to bed. I'll probably rollerset in the morning.


 
Froreal3

 Is this the new Shea Moisture Monoi Product?


----------



## Froreal3

So I rinsed this Noni & Monoi Weekly treatment out. My hair is soft and a little strong. It has keratin as the 2nd ingredient. It doesn't feel proteiny at all to me. I may not need to follow this up with a moisturizing DC. It feels similar to SD MSI, but not as delicious feeling upon rinsing. IDK. I like the smell. 

So far I'm neutral on this one. I may follow up with a quick 20 minute session with the matching mask.


----------



## Froreal3

IDareT'sHair said:


> Froreal3
> 
> Is this the new Shea Moisture Monoi Product?




Yeah...see above. I think I will try the mask right now real quick under my Hair Therapy Wrap.


----------



## Brownie518

Hey, ya'll. I'm back at work. ( I was off all last week). I am going to try and do a Little-to- No-Buy (LOL!) until at least April.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Froreal3

Nice Review.  Thank you.  

Um..so are you going to follow up with the other Mask?  

I probably won't get it because I am not a huge fan of Gardenia etc.  It may be _a little too Floral_ for my liking.

I couldn't stand that Anti-Breakage Hair Mask because of the scent.  

I couldn't determine the performance because I hated the scent so badly.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> Hey, ya'll. I'm back at work. ( I was off all last week). *I am going to try and do a Little-to- No-Buy (LOL!) until at least April.*



Brownie518

 Um...Don't you think it's time????

 j/k

 My Claudie (16oz Khave) should be here Monday.


----------



## Froreal3

IDareT'sHair said:


> Froreal3
> 
> Nice Review.  Thank you.
> 
> Um..so are you going to follow up with the other Mask?
> 
> I probably won't get it because I am not a huge fan of Gardenia etc.  It may be _a little too Floral_ for my liking.
> 
> I couldn't stand that Anti-Breakage Hair Mask because of the scent.
> 
> I couldn't determine the performance because I hated the scent so badly.



It's a really light scent imo IDareT'sHair. I have the mask in my hair right now. I'm under the dryer for twenty minutes because I didn't feel like boiling the Hair Therapy packs.


----------



## Froreal3

Brownie518 said:


> Hey, ya'll. I'm back at work. ( I was off all last week). I am going to try and do a *Little-to- No-Buy* (LOL!) until at least April.



Good luck with that. I'm on a low buy myself. lol I'mma try to go till Mother's Day.


----------



## Froreal3

IDareT'sHair said:


> Brownie518
> 
> Um...Don't you think it's time????
> 
> j/k
> 
> My Claudie (16oz Khave) should be here Monday.



Cool. Looks like my Lliquid Gold Butters are in my mail box. They weren't there when I checked earlier.  So I'll get them in the morning.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Froreal3

The Dryer is good too. You can really get a nice DC Session under the dryer.

Thanks for the review on the Scent too. 

For now, Imma stick to the Purification Hair Mask.

I liked the SM Restorative Hair Elixir (Oil Spritz) 

But even that, after a while, started getting on my Nerves.


----------



## Froreal3

I don't have much Shea Moisture stuff. I don't know why I was never interested. I guess because I was on my boutique product tip for a while. I do have the CES, which I love. I tried the matching Cocleanser, which smells just like the CES. It left my hair clean and soft. I really never go wrong with any of the cocleansers I've tried. Some leave my hair feeling extra clean, and some leave my hair feeling like I cowashed it clean. But they all turn out to be pretty good. I saw the Purification Mask and "resisted."


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 Froreal3

Pffft.  Ain't Neither One of Ya'll Doing Nothin'

So Ya'll need to stop Playin'...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Froreal3

Chile...What is some Durn CES?  I have no Idea what you talmbout?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I'm sure I'll get a couple Annabelle Hair Cremes.  

I still want the Hibiscus Pomegrante.  I'll pick those up during the Sale.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair

It is time, now that I got all this stuff this month. I had run out of some things but I'll be set once all my boxes come. I'm just waiting on Annabelle and Claudie. 

I am lovin that Kahve DC!!


----------



## Froreal3

IDareT'sHair said:


> Froreal3
> 
> Chile...What is some Durn CES?  I have no Idea what you talmbout?



That's what you get for talking about some HTN. lol Curl Enhancing Smoothie.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518 @Froreal3
> 
> Pffft.  Ain't Neither One of Ya'll Doing Nothin'
> 
> So Ya'll need to stop Playin'...


IDareT'sHair

Nah, for real...a no buy!! 





IDareT'sHair said:


> I'm sure I'll get a couple Annabelle Hair Cremes.
> 
> I still want the Hibiscus Pomegrante.  I'll pick those up during the Sale.



...what sale?


----------



## Froreal3

Brownie518 I agree. I am set. I am in finish up mode.


----------



## BranwenRosewood

I got my PBN today. The Tahitian Vanilla scent smells like SweetTarts to me. I'm going to be texturizing my hair tomorrow and I'll use PBN to moisturize and seal.


----------



## Froreal3

I rinsed this mask out. My hair feels proteiny now. Strong, but still soft and pliable. It feels like I used Aphogee Green Tea & Keratin spray. I will apply my leave ins and hit the sack soon. See how my hair will feel in the morning.


----------



## Brownie518

Froreal3 said:


> @Brownie518 I agree. I am set. I am in finish up mode.



 I'm good right now.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *...what sale?*



Brownie518

 B2 Cremes get 1 Free (24th-28th)

 I think that's the Sale.

 See....You messin' up already


----------



## IDareT'sHair

BranwenRosewood said:


> *I got my PBN today. The Tahitian Vanilla scent smells like SweetTarts to me.* I'm going to be texturizing my hair tomorrow and I'll use PBN to moisturize and seal.


 
BranwenRosewood

 What did you get from PBN?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I'm trying to decide what 'scents' to get these Cremes in? 

I am _personally_ not too "Wild" about her scents (so far).

I'm thinking Apple Pear, maybe Pineapple and something else? 

Not sure what yet tho'.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> B2 Cremes get 1 Free (24th-28th)
> 
> I think that's the Sale.
> 
> See....You messin' up already


IDareT'sHair

Nah, I was just wondering. I haven't even gotten my first order from her yet.  I hope soon, though.


----------



## BranwenRosewood

IDareT'sHair

I got a sample of the Murumuru Moisture Milk and Cupuacu Butter. 

I also just ordered that Njoi Cafe Au Lait. It looks like it will be good.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

IDareT'sHair said:


> I'm trying to decide what 'scents' to get these Cremes in?
> 
> *I am personally not too "Wild" about her scents (so far).*
> 
> I'm thinking Apple Pear, maybe Pineapple and something else?
> 
> Not sure what yet tho'.


 
Brownie518

 What scents did you get? If you remember......


----------



## IDareT'sHair

BranwenRosewood said:


> *I also just ordered that Njoi Cafe Au Lait. It looks like it will be good*.


 
BranwenRosewood

 I shoulda' ordered this when she had her Sale.erplexed *kickin' myself*


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> What scents did you get? If you remember......


IDareT'sHair

I think I only got 1 cream...in Blueberry or Pineapple, one of those.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

No, I meant what scents in everything?

I need some ideas.... 

Did you get any of the Scalp Rx?


----------



## Brownie518

Oh LOL! I got these:

Blueberry Cheesecake DC
White Chocolate mask
Hibiscus and Pomegrante DC
Not Easily Broken Herbal Conditioner in Birthday Cake
Blueberry Cheesecake hair cream


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

I need to come up with some Scents.  

Maybe I'll try one in Burfday Cake too


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> I need to come up with some Scents.
> 
> Maybe I'll try one in Burfday Cake too


IDareT'sHair

I didnt pay as much attention to the scents as I should have. I hope the Cake smells alright...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *I didnt pay as much attention to the scents as I should have*. I hope the Cake smells alright...



Brownie518


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

My M-Day list might have some "different" things on it that I haven't bought in a while.

Like: N'joi and some others Naturelle Grow, Marie Dean

At least right now, that's my plan.  

But of course it will all boil down to the Discounts.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518



LOL, I know....


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

Are you close to finishing up anything?

I have a bunch of stuff I am almost done with.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> My M-Day list might have some "different" things on it that I haven't bought in a while.
> 
> Like: N'joi and some others Naturelle Grow, Marie Dean
> 
> At least right now, that's my plan.
> 
> But of course it will all boil down to the Discounts.


IDareT'sHair

Yeah, I plan to test out that Njoi Cafe Au Lait this week, I think. My Naturelle grow came yesterday.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

I definitely want some N'Joi


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair

I found a jar of Ayurvedic Hair Butter. And I've been killin her Tea Rinse. The best!!!


----------



## DoDo

Since people were talking about Shea Moisture up-thread and I recently made a Shea Moisture purchase from their kid's line I thought I would do mini reviews of everything I have tried from their  hair line:

Shea Moisture Shea Butter Moisture Retention Shampoo: It was pearlescent and golden in color with a creamy texture. Very cleansing yet equally gentle. It actually does have a lather. I can't stand the smell of it though and it is not as detangling as what I replaced it with, the Creme of Nature Argan Oil Moisture Shine Shampoo. The CON Argan oil is also half the price of the Shea Moisture.

Shea Moisture Shea Butter Restorative Conditioner: It had a decent amount of slip, not great but decent. It was definitely moisturizing and set wet hair very well if used as a leave in. On the other hand it left a waxy residue once my hair air dried with it in. All in all it was a decent conditioner. Not great but good. The same scent as the rest of the shea butter line was in this also, so I was not a fan of that.

SheaMoisture Raw Shea Butter Deep Treatment Masque: It was tacky, waxy, and hard to distribute through wet hair. I  may repurchase to retry as a styling agent for braidouts/twistouts but only if I am clean out of all my other butters and I need a stop gap quick.

Shea Moisture Coconut Hibiscus Curl & Style Milk: This was definitely good. Very moisturizing. I was not a fan of the scent in this either (think pina colada fake tropical scent) but it was subtler and didn't last long. This left my hair sheeny, elastic and well defined when used for braid outs. I also loved using this as a refresher. Also it is easy to get and economical to obtain. Two things though, when applied on dry hair I had to wait for it to absorb for a bit as it took a while to fully absorb into my hair, and it had glycerin in it so that well defined style I was talking about earlier would be gone once I left the house whenever it was humid.

Shea Moisture Curl Enhancing Smoothie: It is creamy, thick, and lasts forever. It also has a good amount of slip and helps to retain moisture in my hair whenever I use it on wet hair. Here is why I don't have it in my stash and will probably never repurchase, when applied to wet hair my hair would take forever to dry and when applied to dry hair after the initial moisture and softness my hair would experience, there would be a stiff dry film left behind on my hair. The only time this was not the case was when I used it exclusively to either retwist or rebraid twist/braid sets. I never found myself turning to this product after a while. I do however wonder how it may work as a moisturizing deep conditioner. It may actually very well for that and I *may* repurchase it in the future in order to try it that way.

SheaMoisture Coconut & Hibiscus Curling Gel Souffle: This was sticky wet and gummy. My hair is not a fan of gel and not a fan of flax seed gel in particular so my experience may not be typical.

Shea Moisture African Black Soap Purification Masque: I have extolled the virtues of this product in this thread before so I am not sure if anyone wants me to get back into it here. Suffice it to say it is my favorite product out of the Shea moisture line and I consider it one of my Holy Grail products.

I have yet to try anything from the Yucca line since I don't have fine hair, and I am only just starting to experiment with the Shea Moisture Kids line.

I have not purchased the black soap shampoo because I have heard it is stripping and while the rinse out conditioner from the African Black soap line seems interesting I wonder whether it would be a redundant inclusion in my stash since I already have and use the  black soap masque so often ( I use is as a prepoo and detangler every wash session and in addition to this I use it as a co-wash mid week).


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair said:


> Beamodel Froreal3  Hey Ladies!



Good morning 

Been under the weather. The flu :-(


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel

Feel Better Lady!  ((Hugs))


----------



## Froreal3

Aw, feel better Beamodel
Hey IDareT'sHair!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75

Hey G!

What up?


----------



## DoDo

Aww, feel better  ! Beamodel

Hello, Froreal3 and IDareT'sHair


----------



## IDareT'sHair

DoDo

Hey Lady!


----------



## DoDo

IDareT'sHair said:


> DoDo
> 
> Hey Lady!



Hey ! Thanks for that review on the As I Am Co Wash! Saved me a trip to the drugstore (especially seeing as I already have good co cleansers and didn't really need anymore )!


----------



## felic1

Hello ladies. My mother died Wednesday evening so I have been running errands and handling arrangements for her. Pray for us. Thanks!


----------



## DoDo

felic1 said:


> Hello ladies. My mother died Wednesday evening so I have been running errands and handling arrangements for her. Pray for us. Thanks!



OMG! felic1

I am so sorry for your loss!


----------



## MileHighDiva

felic1 said:


> Hello ladies. My mother died Wednesday evening so I have been running errands and handling arrangements for her. Pray for us. Thanks!



felic1

You and your family are in my prayers!  I feel terrible, didn't you recently lose your father?  

Sent from my Speak & Spell using LHCF


----------



## HanaKuroi

felic1 said:
			
		

> Hello ladies. My mother died Wednesday evening so I have been running errands and handling arrangements for her. Pray for us. Thanks!



Oh no! I am so sorry. I will be praying for you and your family.

I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair said:


> Golden75  Hey G!  What up?



Hey IDareT'sHair'. A headache that's been coming & going all weekend is whats up.


----------



## Golden75

felic1 said:


> Hello ladies. My mother died Wednesday evening so I have been running errands and handling arrangements for her. Pray for us. Thanks!



felic1 My condolences to you & your family.


----------



## Froreal3

felic1 said:


> Hello ladies. My mother died Wednesday evening so I have been running errands and handling arrangements for her. Pray for us. Thanks!



 You're in my prayers felic1


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I thought I was in the wrong thread.  Anyway.........


----------



## IDareT'sHair

felic1

Ms. Felic, No words can express that kind of sadness.  

it's the deepest kind of hurt.

My Prayers are with You and Your Family.

Trust in the Lord.  He will see you through this this time.

You have my sincerest Sympathy.

Try to take care of Yourself in between time and try to Rest.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

DoDo said:


> *Hey ! Thanks for that review on the As I Am Co Wash! Saved me a trip to the drugstore (especially seeing as I already have good co cleansers and didn't really need anymore )*!



DoDo

 It's mediocre at best. (Compared to most of the other ones out there).  

 But granted, Please keep in mind, I tried it when the Line first Launched.

 IMO: The Cleansing Pudding was the Star of that entire Line.

 And trust me, I had all of it (at one time).


----------



## Froreal3

I got my Liquid Gold Butters.  The java smells like coffee. The Marshmallow smells sooo freakin good, like buttercream/marshmallows. I will use it to seal my Oyin. It's already a staple. They are nice, whipped, and soft.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Froreal3 said:


> I* got my Liquid Gold Butters. The java smells like coffee. The Marshmallow smells sooo freakin good, like buttercream/marshmallows*.




Froreal3

 I    those Buttas'


----------



## Froreal3

I'm under the dryer right now for a rollerset. I will be using these butters to "moisturize" during the week.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Froreal3

I might try the Marshmallow next.


----------



## Froreal3

^^You know I love the smell of Marshmallow/buttercream type stuff. I am done with getting butters for a long time now.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Froreal3

I was  really interested in the Amala. 

But not to sure about the Strawberry scent?


----------



## Babygrowth

Beamodel feel better soon honey

felic1 my heart goes out to you and yours. I'm soo sorry for your loss. Sending hugs and peace your way.


----------



## Froreal3

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Froreal3
> 
> I was  really interested in the Amala.
> 
> But not to sure about the Strawberry scent?



Strawberry?  I'm sure it smells ok, but I like the Whipped Marshmallow a lot. I don't think the strawberry scent will compare. 

Oh, I used up Keravada Fenugreek. I liked this. Will repurchase during a big sale if and only if I am out of oils.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Froreal3

Yeah don't know about the Strawberry/Amala combination.

I didn't get a sample of the Marshmallow. Did you get any samples?


----------



## Froreal3

IDareT'sHair Nope, nary a sample in sight. And I looked. 

SN: The jars remind me of TPS old jars.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Froreal3

I got 'samples' with my 1st Java Bean Whip.  None with the 2nd order.


----------



## felic1

Thanks Guys!! I was with Mama and Daddy since June of 2010. I had hoped for a longer period of time with mama and I knew she was going downhill. I had home hospice so she could be here with us and I was with her when she drew her last! Like Jesus on the cross " It is finished!". I did what God sent me to them to do. To take care of them in their final illness. I did my best, kept her clean and did what I could. My parents died 97 days apart after 59 years of marriage. I am doing pretty good. A few tears, that's all. I am finishing up the arrangements as I hope she would see fit. Love Yall. I found LHCF shortly after my parents became ill. It became a refuge and a stress reduction agent for me in the midst of this. I want to thank every one for every Thanks, greeting, recognition or tip. My hair has thrived and I have survived. I am not sure what shape I would be in if it had not been for the lovely fellowship I found on this hair board! It is not a replacement for God, but the nice people and kindness I found here are second to none. You never know what people are going through when you respond to someone's post. It is just nice to be nice. I thank you all for your loving support.:blowkiss:


----------



## DoDo

felic1 said:


> Thanks Guys!! I was with Mama and Daddy since June of 2010. I had hoped for a longer period of time with mama and I knew she was going downhill. I had home hospice so she could be here with us and I was with her when she drew her last! Like Jesus on the cross " It is finished!". I did what God sent me to them to do. To take care of them in their final illness. I did my best, kept her clean and did what I could. My parents died 97 days apart after 59 years of marriage. I am doing pretty good. A few tears, that's all. I am finishing up the arrangements as I hope she would see fit. Love Yall. I found LHCF shortly after my parents became ill. It became a refuge and a stress reduction agent for me in the midst of this. I want to thank every one for every Thanks, greeting, recognition or tip. My hair has thrived and I have survived. I am not sure what shape I would be in if it had not been for the lovely fellowship I found on this hair board! It is not a replacement for God, but the nice people and kindness I found here are second to none. You never know what people are going through when you respond to someone's post. It is just nice to be nice. I thank you all for your loving support.:blowkiss:




felic1

Those words are so moving and really touched me. I send you all the best during this time. You really seem like such a sincere and beautiful person.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

felic1 said:


> Thanks Guys!! I was with Mama and Daddy since June of 2010. I had hoped for a longer period of time with mama and I knew she was going downhill. I had home hospice so she could be here with us and I was with her when she drew her last! Like Jesus on the cross " It is finished!". I did what God sent me to them to do. To take care of them in their final illness. I did my best, kept her clean and did what I could. My parents died 97 days apart after 59 years of marriage. I am doing pretty good. A few tears, that's all. I am finishing up the arrangements as I hope she would see fit. Love Yall. I found LHCF shortly after my parents became ill. *It became a refuge and a stress reduction agent for me in the midst of this.* I want to thank every one for every Thanks, greeting, recognition or tip. My hair has thrived and I have survived. I am not sure what shape I would be in if it had not been for the lovely fellowship I found on this hair board! It is not a replacement for God, but the nice people and kindness I found here are second to none. You never know what people are going through when you respond to someone's post. It is just nice to be nice. I thank you all for your loving support.:blowkiss:


 
felic1

 You have been a Wonderful Daughter and I know God has a Special Blessing with your Name on it.

 Be Encouraged.  And stay strong in the Lord.


----------



## BranwenRosewood

I finally relaxed again 5 months post BC. I used the Kids Organics Relaxer by Africa's Best and added Safflower Oil to it. I did my whole head at one time since it was flatironed and my hair is only NL. I think it took me five minutes to apply it and I left it on for another five minutes.

After I rinsed I did the midstep protein with a spray bottle that had water, safflower oil and phytokeratin in it since I don't have any protein conditioners. I used the shampoo that came with the relaxer twice and then I followed with ORS Creamy Aloe Shampoo. I DC'd with a Coffee Conditioner I made that I added some glycerin and honey powder to since it wasn't moisturizing enough on it's own. I DC'd with heat for 25 min and without heat for another 30 min. After I rinsed out the DC I used PBN Murumuru Moisture Milk and sealed with PBN Cupuacu Butter. I let my hair airdry and it feels soft and moisturized. I haven't had truly moisturized hair in months. The relaxer took out more texture than I initially wanted but I'm happy with my results. I plan to stretch for 3-6 months. 

I'll update on the how my hair feels with the PBN tomorrow but so far I'm loving it.


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Froreal3
> 
> I was really interested in the Amala.
> 
> But not to sure about the Strawberry scent?


 
@IDareT'sHair I think you will like it, to me it smells very similiar to CJ Rehab Strawberry Ice cream .

I ain't get no samples either w/ my LG order.  I was also disappointed to see no sample in my SSI order


----------



## Froreal3

Have fun with your "new" hair BranwenRosewood! I don't think really anyone goes for the bone straight look anymore when they relax. That's cool.

Golden75 I will get my SSI order today and let yall know if there are any samples. There were in the blk friday order, but I believe that was due to it being blk friday.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75 

Thanks for the tip on the Amala.: 

I really wanted to try that one.  Next Sale, I'll pick up a Marshmallow and an Amala.

G and Froreal3  I didn't get any SSI samples.  I spent $60 bucks.  Nope, ain't seenth a sample.

BranwenRosewood  Your hair turned out nice.  Very shiny.  I'm sure you will love it and keep it strong & healthy.


----------



## divachyk

felic1 said:


> Hello ladies. My mother died Wednesday evening so I have been running errands and handling arrangements for her. Pray for us. Thanks!



felic1, prayers are with you and yours. I'm sorry for your loss.  I read your other post and agree, LHCF provides an escape. Hang in there.


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Golden75
> 
> Thanks for the tip on the Amala.:
> 
> I really wanted to try that one. Next Sale, I'll pick up a Marshmallow and an Amala.
> 
> G and @Froreal3 I didn't get any SSI samples. *I spent $60 bucks. Nope, ain't seenth a sample.*
> 
> @BranwenRosewood Your hair turned out nice. Very shiny. I'm sure you will love it and keep it strong & healthy.


 
That was my thought too IDareT'sHair $60 equals sample. But her samples are generous so I guess I can understand why nothing this time and nothing new being launched.


----------



## Froreal3

Golden75 said:


> That was my thought too IDareT'sHair $60 equals sample. But her *samples are generous* so I guess I can understand why nothing this time and nothing new being launched.



I got a one ounce Marshmallow Herbal Cream last time.


----------



## Golden75

@Froreal3 My BF order I got 4oz Blueberry cowash and a 2oz body cream. That 1oz is odd.


----------



## Froreal3

Golden75 said:


> Froreal3 My BF order I got *4oz Blueberry cowash and a 2oz body cream.*  See, I needed that marshmellow you got



 That's not even right. You probably spent a lot more than I did. I spent about 40 with the discount.


----------



## Golden75

Froreal3 said:


> That's not even right. You probably spent a lot more than I did. I spent about 40 with the discount.


 

Froreal3  I edited my post but you got it too fast.  I realized 1oz is quite small .  I think my order came to about $65.


----------



## Froreal3

LOL I was still in the thread when you responded. Haha, you edited before it even had time to say "edited post." I do that sometimes. Golden75. 

I saw that 1 oz. and was like, "What I'mma do with this? Put it on my bang?"  Oh well.


----------



## Golden75

Froreal3 said:


> LOL I was still in the thread when you responded. Haha, you edited before it even had time to say "edited post." I do that sometimes. @Golden75.
> 
> I saw that 1 oz. and was like, "What I'mma do with this? Put it on my bang?"  Oh well.


 
Yea, really can't gauge a product with a 1oz sample (except oils).  The sample gesture is nice, and I appreciate it, but 2oz or better helps me figure out if I can purchase a full size I may not even of had on my radar.


----------



## BranwenRosewood

Froreal3 IDareT'sHair

Thanks!


----------



## felic1

My SSI, NG and MHC all arrived. I have not opened them yet so I do not know if I have samples. I am looking forward to enjoying them!


----------



## Froreal3

felic1 said:


> My SSI, NG and MHC all arrived. I have not opened them yet so I do not know if I have samples. I am looking forward to enjoying them!



What did you get from MYHC felic1?

Sent from my Snow White Frost Galaxy S4


----------



## felic1

Froreal3 said:


> What did you get from MYHC @felic1?
> 
> Sent from my Snow White Frost Galaxy S4



Froreal3...This was my first purchase from this company. I received 2 16 ounce jars of Olive You Deep Conditioner, I bottle of banana crème conditioner and I bottle of Burdock Root Hair tonic.


----------



## Froreal3

Sent from my Snow White Frost Galaxy S4


----------



## Froreal3

My butter/pomade/oil um...collection. 













I couldn't decide what butter/pomade to use on my ends this evening. This can't be real life.  

If yall see me even thinking about another butter, pomade, or oil, publicly call me out. 

Sent from my Snow White Frost Galaxy S4


----------



## Brownie518

Hey, ladies.

I haven't gotten my Annabelles ship notice yet. Anxiously awaiting...

Little-to-No-Buy still going strong


----------



## Froreal3

^^ Hm, that's strange. She posted in the thread that she'd have things shipped today. She must have gotten backed up a bit. She's usually very prompt. At least when it does ship, you can count on movement and that it's not chillin on the kitchen table for a few more days/weeks.


----------



## DoDo

Froreal3

Yummy!  Those look delicious!



SN: My Curl Junkie Repair Me is here! *Happy Dance*


----------



## MileHighDiva

Froreal3

I can't see!  Is that SD jar Creme de la Silk?  If so, can I buy it from you?

Your collection of butters & oils looks yummy! 

Sent from my Speak & Spell using LHCF


----------



## Froreal3

MileHighDiva said:


> Froreal3
> 
> I can't see!  Is that SD jar Creme de la Silk?  If so, can I buy it from you?
> 
> Your collection of butters & oils looks yummy!
> 
> Sent from my Speak & Spell using LHCF



Sorry MileHighDiva. That's SD Mocha Bling Butter. I hope you get the Creme de la Silk; I know you've been looking for it!


----------



## Froreal3

My Anderson's also arrived today. I haven't opened it yet. Love these little whipped soap thingies.

APB said everyone's order will receive tracking order tonight. She had a lot more orders, so things are taking a little longer than usual. It's still within the 5-7 business days, but I'm probably a little spoiled right about now.


----------



## Golden75

I received my APB track# last night.  That's it for me, for a while.  Seriously , I hope.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Hey Girlz!

My Claudie arrived yesterday!  

A Huge Jar of Khave Deep Conditioner and a jar of the Hairline & Temple Balm Revitalizer.

OT: I found another 8oz Jar of Sprout in my Stash (the nice smooth creamy kind thank God the consistency is on point)


----------



## chebaby

hey everybody i miss yall.

hey T:blowkiss: i miss you.
i havent been able to get on with all the overtime ive been doing because of the snow. i was stuck at work a week ago for like 3-4 days

whats been going on?
i plan on doing a haul this weekend and im on curlmart now and had no idea myc had so many new products out. has anyone tried them?

T, guess what ive been using on my hair? daddy dew its love all over again lol.


----------



## chebaby

felic1 said:


> Thanks Guys!! I was with Mama and Daddy since June of 2010. I had hoped for a longer period of time with mama and I knew she was going downhill. I had home hospice so she could be here with us and I was with her when she drew her last! Like Jesus on the cross " It is finished!". I did what God sent me to them to do. To take care of them in their final illness. I did my best, kept her clean and did what I could. My parents died 97 days apart after 59 years of marriage. I am doing pretty good. A few tears, that's all. I am finishing up the arrangements as I hope she would see fit. Love Yall. I found LHCF shortly after my parents became ill. It became a refuge and a stress reduction agent for me in the midst of this. I want to thank every one for every Thanks, greeting, recognition or tip. My hair has thrived and I have survived. I am not sure what shape I would be in if it had not been for the lovely fellowship I found on this hair board! It is not a replacement for God, but the nice people and kindness I found here are second to none. You never know what people are going through when you respond to someone's post. It is just nice to be nice. I thank you all for your loving support.:blowkiss:


 so sorry for your loss.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> hey everybody i miss yall.
> 
> hey T:blowkiss: i miss you.
> i havent been able to get on with all the overtime ive been doing because of the snow. i was stuck at work a week ago for like 3-4 days
> 
> whats been going on?
> i plan on doing a haul this weekend and im on curlmart now and had no idea myc had so many new products out. has anyone tried them?
> 
> T, guess what ive been using on my hair? daddy dew its love all over again lol.


 
chebaby

*Lurking* but I popped on here to say:  Gurl.....WHERE YOU BEEN????

We have so much to catch up on.  What do you mean you fittna' "Haul?"

You done missed all the V-Day Sales.  You might as well wait until Mothers Day nah.

Anyway, between your busy schedule, I hope we can be on at the same time.

I miss you too!  Can't wait to catch up.

*back to lurkdom*


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> *Lurking* but I popped on here to say: Gurl.....WHERE YOU BEEN????
> 
> We have so much to catch up on. What do you mean you fittna' "Haul?"
> 
> You done missed all the V-Day Sales. You might as well wait until Mothers Day nah.
> 
> Anyway, between your busy schedule, I hope we can be on at the same time.
> 
> I miss you too! Can't wait to catch up.
> 
> *back to lurkdom*


 lawd i aint had no time to even think about v-day sales.  what a mess. i was catching up and saw yall talking about sales and im like "why were they having sales" forgot v-day was a holiday lol.

i been stuck at work might be stuck again if it keeps snowing.


----------



## chebaby

hey why yall think cd having so many sales? she has a sale on instagram like everyday. maybe people not buying anymore.

only think i love from cd is the hair milk pudding and the hair balm but i only use that when my hair is straight and i dont plan on straightening my hair for 2 years


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> lawd i aint had no time to even think about v-day sales.  what a mess. i was catching up and saw yall talking about sales and im like *"why were they having sales" forgot v-day was a holiday lol.*
> 
> i been stuck at work might be stuck again if it keeps snowing.


 


chebaby said:


> *hey why yall think cd having so many sales?* she has a sale on instagram like everyday. maybe people not buying anymore.
> 
> only think i love from cd is the hair milk pudding and the hair balm but i only use that when my hair is straight and i dont plan on straightening my hair for 2 years


 
chebaby

*cough*  Pop's Back In

Um..Yeah...You missed quite a few 'good' V-Day Sales.  Folks was tryna' get paid.....

Carol's Daughter keep having sales cause most of her stuff Stank! 

I still don't know if Imma like her Cleansing Conditioner and I got a 24oz bottle.

I should list it on the Exchange....

*Pops Out*


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> **cough* Pop's Back In*
> 
> Um..Yeah...You missed quite a few 'good' V-Day Sales. Folks was tryna' get paid.....
> 
> Carol's Daughter keep having sales cause *most of her stuff Stank*!
> 
> I still don't know if Imma like her Cleansing Conditioner and I got a 24oz bottle.
> 
> I should list it on the Exchange....
> 
> **Pops Out**


  
darn, i could have used another jar or two of the ssi riche conditioner. that stuff is amazing

her stuff does stank dont it her hair pudding that i love looks and smells like old school glue


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Hey divas I'll be on later yo chat but I was lurking and just wanted to say hi.

felic1 My condolences love. You and your family will be in my prayers. May God continue to give you comfort. I must commend you on being such a wonderful daughter; what a blessing you were to your parents. That is also a testament to their wonderful parenting. Blessings sis.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I got my Shipping Notice from BlueRozeBeauty...and yes I forgot I bought it   (Duo Pumpkin Pack)

Of course it hasn't moved anywhere.erplexed  

Hmph. 

I Wish they would all stop that foolishness.


----------



## BranwenRosewood

I haven't done anything to my hair since Sunday and it's not as dry as it normally is by this time. I'll test out PBN a few more times but I think it's a winner. Later today I'll water rinse my hair and M&S with PBN MMM and PBN CB.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

BranwenRosewood

Yeah PBN is nice.  So are the Oils = Sapote & BrazilLoc.


----------



## Froreal3

Hey IDareT'sHair.  I'm getting really sleepy. 

Used a little of my LG Whipped Marshmallow on ends yesterday. That was nice.


----------



## Brownie518

Hey, ladies

Froreal3  You were right about Annabelle's...my stuff did ship. Can't wait to get everything. I hope everything smells good!

Nothing going on hair-wise. Work is a mess, some big announcement due in the morning and worldwide layoffs start tomorrow, too....


----------



## Brownie518

chebaby



I've been wondering about CD sales. There's one every day now


----------



## chebaby

Brownie518 said:


> @chebaby
> 
> 
> 
> I've been wondering about CD sales. There's one every day now


 i think her sales must have really dropped and shes trying to get people spending again.


----------



## Froreal3

Brownie518 said:


> Hey, ladies
> 
> Froreal3  You were right about Annabelle's...my stuff did ship. Can't wait to get everything. I hope everything smells good!
> 
> Nothing going on hair-wise. Work is a mess, some big announcement due in the morning and worldwide layoffs start tomorrow, too....



Yeah Brownie518 Erica is a sweetheart. She knows we want our stuff! 

Keeping my fingers crossed for you and the job situation!


----------



## Froreal3

chebaby said:


> i think her sales must have really dropped and shes trying to get people spending again.



I agree. Back in the day we only had Lisa in the kitchen. Now it's errbody and they mama!:lol


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I ended up getting another Pumpkin Duo.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Froreal3 said:


> *Hey. I'm getting really sleepy.*
> 
> Used a little of my LG Whipped Marshmallow on ends yesterday. That was nice.


 
Froreal3

 Why were you getting Sleepy?  Glad the Whipped Marshmallow is nice.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

When I re-up on Daddy-Dew....I'll be getting the 16oz bottle


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair said:


> chebaby
> 
> When I re-up on Daddy-Dew....I'll be getting the 16oz bottle



Yea, me too  and a pudding


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75 said:


> *Yea, me too  and a pudding*



Golden75

 How is that Pudding?   Consistency/Scent?  

 How do you think something like that would work on relaxed hair?  I've been curious about it.

 Is Boing the same thing as the Pudding?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Finished up: 
x1 Herbs Matter Rosemary Hair Creme *ETSY* I have x1 back up


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair I don't know about the Boing.  The pudding is nice, soft, and creamy butter.  I loved it with the dew.  Oh, it's similar to QB CTDG in consistency and scent, but pudding may be a bit softer/creamier.  I haven't had it in a while, but its a chocolate scent if I remember correctly.  

I really don't remember how it felt on my relaxed hair.  I was just slapping thangs on.


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair said:


> Finished up:
> x1 Herbs Matter Rosemary Hair Creme *ETSY* I have x1 back up



I pulled this out and used it last night cause of you - forgot I had it.  Also have the lavender.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75 said:


> *I don't know about the Boing. The pudding is nice, soft, and creamy butter. I loved it with the dew. Oh, it's similar to QB CTDG in consistency and scent, but pudding may be a bit softer/creamier.*



@Golden75

Thanks G! 

I might try it. 

 If I don't get it, I'll reup on my Sugar Berries, Juices & Berries and some Burnt Sugar Pomade.

I wish they (Oyin) had better Sales.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75 said:


> *I pulled this out and used it last night cause of you - forgot I had it. Also have the lavender.*


 
Golden75

 Girl, I really like that little stuff.  It's nice.  And Country made.

 You'll hafta' let me know how the Lavender is.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75

The only packages I am waiting on is:

BlueRozeBeauty

I think Imma skip APB's Sale. 

I have a nice Cart all Locked & Loaded, but I probably won't hit PayNah.


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Golden75
> 
> Thanks G!
> 
> I might try it.
> 
> If I don't get it, I'll reup on my Sugar Berries, Juices & Berries and some Burnt Sugar Pomade.
> 
> *I wish they (Oyin) had better Sales*.



IDareT'sHair I know.  I told myself Oyin BF 2014  Wait, when they going mainstream???  I hope formulas don't change.


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair I was almost tempted on the APB butters sales, but her sales are frequent, and I haven't even tried anything yet.  Make no darn sense getting anything else.  My order should here tomorrow and I don't even know what I bought 

So I'm waiting on APB and some nail polish I ordered on Amazon.

Will def let you know how the lavender is.  So far the scent is a tad stronger, but still light.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Golden75

I can always get it from Curlmart. 

I'm sure their stuff is really Fresh now, because of the amount of Sales they've been having lately.

I'm sure they are moving products.


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Golden75
> 
> I can always get it from Curlmart.
> 
> I'm sure their stuff is really Fresh now, because of the amount of Sales they've been having lately.
> 
> I'm sure they are moving products.



IDareT'sHair I been wanting to pull the trigger on Oyin from CM, but I am scarred! May be I'll take a chance.  At least this time I will know if the products are bad.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75 said:


> *I was almost tempted on the APB butters sales, but her sales are frequent, and I haven't even tried anything yet.* Make no darn sense getting anything else. My order should here tomorrow and I don't even know what I bought
> 
> So I'm waiting on APB and some nail polish I ordered on Amazon.
> 
> *Will def let you know how the lavender is. So far the scent is a tad stronger, but still light.*


 
Golden75

 I still 'might' get the stuff in my APB Cart before the Sale ends. *undecided*

 I asked Ms. Loretta (Herbs Matter) to make my Rosemary Hair Crème less pungent.  

 The 1st one I bought was skrong.

 She toned it down quite a bit.  How does your Rosemary smell?  I love it though.  

 It feels good.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75

I think since CM upped their Sales, products have been moving.  

Seems like every time I make a Mock Cart (during one of their Sales, something is always OOS) erplexed

Everything I bought recently has been good.


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair said:


> Golden75
> 
> I still 'might' get the stuff in my APB Cart before the Sale ends. *undecided*
> 
> I asked Ms. Loretta (Herbs Matter) to make my Rosemary Hair Crème less pungent.
> 
> The 1st one I bought was skrong.
> 
> She toned it down quite a bit.  *How does your Rosemary smell?*  I love it though.
> 
> It feels good.



IDareT'sHair Hardly any scent.  I do smell rosemary, but very faint.  I appreciate I don't smell anything once applied to my scalp and hair.  Imma continue with this for scalp massages.  

I was using Claudie's Iman butter, I like it, but its thicker and the scent is strong. I just really prefer lighter products on le scalp.  I may see if I can finish this up as a prepoo.


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair said:


> Golden75
> 
> I think since CM upped their Sales, products have been moving.
> 
> Seems like every time I make a Mock Cart (during one of their Sales, something is always OOS) erplexed
> 
> Everything I bought recently has been good.



IDareT'sHair  Speaking of CM, they sent my tracking number today for my order I received last week.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75 said:


> *Hardly any scent. I do smell rosemary, but very faint. I appreciate I don't smell anything once applied to my scalp and hair. Imma continue with this for scalp massages.
> 
> I was using Claudie's Iman butter, I like it, but its thicker and the scent is strong. I just really prefer lighter products on le scalp.* I may see if I can finish this up as a prepoo.



Golden75

Yeah, that Rosemary Hair Crème is thebomb.com for Le' Scalp.

I like the Iman Butter too. And her Hairline, Temple Balm Revitalizer.

I also like N'Joi CreationS Herbal Hair Dressing.

 So, you'd try the Iman as a Pre-Rx?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75 said:


> *Speaking of CM, they sent my tracking number today for my order I received last week.*


 
 Hmph. 

 Lawd.....

 I was giving them too many Props.....


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair said:


> Golden75
> 
> Yeah, that Rosemary Hair Crème is thebomb.com for Le' Scalp.
> 
> I like the Iman Butter too. And her Hairline, Temple Balm Revitalizer.
> 
> I also like N'Joi CreationS Herbal Hair Dressing.
> 
> *So, you'd try the Iman as a Pre-Rx*?



IDareT'sHair I sure may!  Slather and use heat wrap.  Hey you know I am just trying to use and abuse these products ASAP.  

Uh, I may check those APB butters.  BRB!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Golden75

Here's my current Scalp 'Stuff'/Growth Aides 'stuff'(no particular order):

Claudie Hairline & Temple Balm & Claudie's Iman
DB Eucalyptus & Mint Scalp Butter
IPN Tealightful Shine & IPN Root Food
Annabelle's Scalp Rx
Pomade Shop Pomades
Komaza Haircare's Scalp Butter
Naturelle Grow's Honey Balm
CCs Natural (various)
PALTAS, JBCO, Pimento Oil
SSI's Seyani Butter


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75

My APB Cart has: x3 Ayurvedic Butters in it.


----------



## Froreal3

IDareT'sHair said:


> Froreal3
> 
> Why were you getting Sleepy?  Glad the Whipped Marshmallow is nice.



I usually go to bed by around 10:00 the latest.


----------



## Froreal3

Golden75 said:


> IDareT'sHair I been wanting to pull the trigger on Oyin from CM, but I am scarred! May be I'll take a chance.  At least this time I will know if the products are bad.




I got Dew from CM and it was/still is fine. I love Dew. So far PBN Muru and Dew are similar for me...no real big difference. But the scent of Dew is better imo.


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair said:


> Golden75  My APB Cart has: x3 Ayurvedic Butters in it.


 IDareT'sHair Well got another APB coming   Lemon Pound Cake butta, Ayurvedic cream in Burfday Cake (free item), Cranberry Grape butta 

Eta:  put wrong freebie item


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75 said:


> *Well got another APB coming
> 
> *Lemon Pound Cake butta, Ayurvedic cream in *Burfday Cake*, Cranberry Grape butta (free item)



@Golden75

....I have a Burrfday Cake one in my Cart too.

#tryna'nothitpaynah


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75

I'm getting excited about my BlueRozeBeauty orders.  

I've been wanting to try it for a while....

I wanna Haul for the next Sale.


----------



## Froreal3

I will try Blueroze next sale.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Froreal3

I've been wanting to try that Line for a while.  I hope I really like it.  

It gets great reviews.

So far Fast Shipping.  I already have a ship notice on the order I placed last night.

I wish the Sales & Shipping were a little _'better'_


----------



## Froreal3

IDareT'sHair That pumpkin stuff looks good. All their stuff looks really yummy. Of course I wanna hear reviews.


----------



## Brownie518

Hey ya'll. I see ya'll hittin up APB. I cant wait to get mine.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

I'm still undecided about APB (this time).  I still have a couple days to decide.

Froreal3

BlueRozeBeauty gets really good reviews, so I can't wait to try it.

So far, the Shipping and Customer Service has been Great!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518

What's Up BrownieB?

Did your Claudie come? I got a Temple Balm Revitalizer!

 What have you used up lately?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75 Brownie518 Froreal3

Someone in the Hits & Miss Thread mentioned SSI irritated her Scalp because of: CITRUS OIL !!!  :heated:

Why didn't I pay more attention to the ingredients list?

I hope I don't have a reaction from it.....#scurrd

I am looking for more Moisture DC'ers because all I buy seem to be Protein DC'ers.  

So, I hope this works for me.


----------



## Froreal3

IDareT'sHair at that 

Which things had citrus oil?  You better do a patch test.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair

No Claudie yet.

I used up a KV Amla Brahmi Fenugreek, a JBCO, a KV Green tea Nettle, TPS Coffee conditioner, Njoi Tea, and a Claudie Leave In.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Froreal3

I'm concerned now about SSI's Moisture Riche. 

I should have paid more attention to the ingredients. 

Someone said it irritated their scalp.

HV Sitrinillah and OHH work perfectly fine for me.

But HTN's Moisture Boost DC'er had my Scalp on Fire.  

I had to re-wash my hair.  The Orange Oil tore my Head up.:burning:


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *I used up a KV Amla Brahmi Fenugreek, a JBCO, a KV Green tea Nettle, TPS Coffee conditioner, Njoi Tea, and a Claudie Leave In.*


 
Brownie518

 I've been killing some stuff too! 

 You been puttin' it down.


----------



## Froreal3

Damn, I wonder why Sitrinillah didn't irritate? IDareT'sHair


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Well the Orange (Citrus) is like the last ingredient on the list.erplexed


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Froreal3 said:


> *Damn, I wonder why Sitrinillah didn't irritate?*



@Foreal3

Not sure? But I  that stuff. *STANS* Although I 'rarely' mention it.

Honey Hemp too!


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair I thought of you, then me when she said that about the citrus oil.  I had an episode on my face with lemon in a moisturizer. 

Def do a patch test.  May be right before wash you can put some on your scalp for a little while and  for no reaction.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75

Dang G! 

I really hope I can use it.  I need more Moisturizing DC'ers.  

I was hoping this could be one.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> Brownie518
> 
> I've been killing some stuff too!
> 
> You been puttin' it down.


IDareT'sHair 

Im tryin. I updated my use up list this week.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75

Yeah Lemon too G! and Grapefruit


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *Im tryin. I updated my use up list this week.*




@Brownie518

I'm real, real close to using up:

CurlJunkie Curl Rehab
CurlJunkie Deep Fix

I have about 1 more use in each one of them. *Back ups* 

 ETA: SD DH and Jessicurl Too Shea! (almost gone - No Back ups)

I need to work on Buttas' & Cremes.


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair said:


> Golden75  Yeah Lemon too G! and Grapefruit



IDareT'sHair This citrus reaction is new for me.  I hope I have no issues.  I swear the things the crop up in old age


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75 said:


> *This citrus reaction is new for me. I hope I have no issues. I swear the things the crop up in old age*



Golden75

_*cackles at thangs croppin' up in old age*_

 I had this Lemon hair butta stuff by NBD Cosmetics (ETSY) 

 Chile..Like-ta killt me


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair And i just bought lemon pound cake butta.  Hmmph, that should just be fragrance and not be an issue, I hope.  Didn't even blink when I put it in my cart.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75 Brownie518

I think when I finish up this Curl Junkie, Imma pull out some Naturelle Grow or BeeMine?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75 said:


> And i just bought *lemon pound cake butta*. *Hmmph, that should just be fragrance and not be an issue, I hope.* Didn't even blink when I put it in my cart.


 
Golden75

 You will soon find out!............

 I would change that before it ships. #flashbacks


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75 Brownie518

KV Oil in Dreamsicle didn't bother me.


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair said:


> Golden75  You will soon find out!............  I would change that before it ships. #flashbacks



IDareT'sHair I love lemon.  I'll take the risk! 

I was thinking bout using Riche this weekend, but I have Sitrinillah & DB pumpkin open.   Decisions....


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> Golden75 Brownie518
> 
> I think when I finish up this Curl Junkie, Imma pull out some Naturelle Grow or BeeMine?



Im bringin  the SD Razz next wash. I have Kahve open, too.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

I need to use the Razz before the M-Day Sale.  Can we get 15%?...

Golden75

Okay G.....I hope the Lemon Poundcake works for you.


----------



## felic1

Hi ladies. I went to the funeral home to see mama. Thank God, she looked really pretty.Very classic looking. Everything is lining up so far for the funeral. My siblings are not doing well. I placed my mama in hospice. I guess they did not believe the lady was dying. No one wants their mother to die. At least I hope not. Her body just wore out. Thanks for listening.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

felic1 said:


> Hi ladies. I went to the funeral home to see mama. Thank God, she looked really pretty.Very classic looking. Everything is lining up so far for the funeral. *My siblings are not doing well. I placed my mama in hospice. I guess they did not believe the lady was dying. No one wants their mother to die. At least I hope not. Her body just wore out. Thanks for listening.*


 
felic1

 Keeping them in prayer too. 

 You had extremely hard decisions to make.  

 And I'm sure they wouldn't want to see Mama continue to suffer. 

 Losing my Mother was/is definitely the hardest thing I've ever been through.

 Something I would not wish on my worst enemy. 

 Stay Encouraged and keep moving forward.


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair I found a BASK Lemon Beignet Body Custard in the stash  

Ok, I'm really on a no buy till at least Easter.  For real real not for play play.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75 said:


> *I found a BASK Lemon Beignet Body Custard in the stash
> 
> Ok, I'm really on a no buy till at least Easter. For real real not for play play.*



@Golden75

Gurl....You ALWAYS finding somethin'

I need to come over there & take a look at that Stash!

You forever finding something.

I should go hit PayNah with Annabelle.

I'm trying to see if I can hold out until Friday.

Oh....So Easter???? And Not Mothers Day????

I like how you 'Played' that one......


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair   You know, leaving it open for CJ sale  Rehab


----------



## HanaKuroi

Golden75 said:


> IDareT'sHair   You know, leaving it open for CJ sale  Rehab



A CJ sale?

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## Froreal3

felic1 said:


> Hi ladies. I went to the funeral home to see mama. Thank God, she looked really pretty.Very classic looking. Everything is lining up so far for the funeral. My siblings are not doing well. I placed my mama in hospice. I guess they did not believe the lady was dying. No one wants their mother to die. At least I hope not. Her body just wore out. Thanks for listening.



 felic1

If you ever need to come in and vent, we have a sticky thread in OT.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75

G -- Gurl....You Smoove.  

If I wasn't such a PJ that woulda' slipped right past me.


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Golden75
> 
> G -- Gurl....You Smoove.
> 
> If I wasn't such a PJ that woulda' slipped right past me.


 
@IDareT'sHair  I study the calendar for possible sale events to plan purchases. It's those random sales that throw me off 

Imma chillax for about a month.

Did you get APB?


----------



## chebaby

chello ladies:waves:
im so sick ive been up working for more than 24 hours and i still have 6 more to go. my stomach is all turned around. im not sad one bit about the overtime but i need sleep lol.

anyway my hair is a HOT mess and thats the truth.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75 said:


> *I study the calendar for possible sale events to plan purchases. It's those random sales that throw me off
> 
> Imma chillax for about a month.
> 
> Did you get APB?*



@Golden75

Look Ya'll Durn PJ's Ova' Herr got to get up pretty early in the Morning to get one past Me.

Hey....Don't be tryna' go all Scientific on me. I got your number.

Nah...I got a Liter of Jessicurl Aloeba Conditioner (Cowash) for about the same price I woulda' been paying for APB



chebaby said:


> *chello ladies:waves:
> im so sick ive been up working for more than 24 hours and i still have 6 more to go. my stomach is all turned around. im not sad one bit about the overtime but i need sleep lol.*
> 
> *anyway my hair is a HOT mess and thats the truth.*



@chebaby

Girl, with all this that you said right here.....I Beweave You! 

 And That's the Truth.

Feel better soon Ms. Che!


----------



## chebaby

lol T you have no idea. i condition my hair and two days later its dry. i put it in a bunny tail and my scarf comes off at night so my edges are breaking

its still growing though. im thinking of doing a slight dusting. i swear the first time i cut my hair i dont remember having issues but maybe it was because i was co washing everyday.

i cant wait to haul. i want curl junkie EVERYTHING lol.


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair I need to try Jessicurl, I have the WDT & a sample of Too Shea.  Been eyeing a few products.

I got the devil of a paper cut today!  Stings with just water .  Bought vinyl gloves so I can wash.  Been meaning to test this method cause my nails snag my hair a lot.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75 said:


> *I need to try Jessicurl, I have the WDT & a sample of Too Shea. Been eyeing a few products.
> *
> *I got the devil of a paper cut today! *Stings with just water . Bought vinyl gloves so I can wash. Been meaning to test this method cause my nails snag my hair a lot.



@Golden75

Really Great Products!

Aww...feel better 

Let me know about the Vinyl gloves.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair

Hey. APB and Claudie came today


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

You see Happy Nappy Honey Hair has a Flash Sale Code = *FLASH25* 

7 p.m. - Midnight

http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=...rHsX8HJCDDZZLD9HFOlXgfw&bvm=bv.61965928,d.aWM


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518

Oh & Free Shipping over $35.00 for HNHH


----------



## IDareT'sHair

What did you get from Claudie? *rubs hands togevver*

How does your Annabelle smell?

Brownie518


----------



## BranwenRosewood

I got my N'joi Cafe Au Lait today. I can't wait to use it Saturday.

PBN finally has the 8oz Murumuru Milk in stock but I think I'm gonna wait until they have BOGO again to stock up.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair

I got 2 Kahve leave ind, Reconstructor, Temple Balm, and Moist Quinoa Coffee


----------



## Brownie518

My APB smells good!!


----------



## Froreal3

Got my APB today...just got the pudding and a couple samples. I haven't picked it up from the mailbox just yet. 

I purchased a bonnet for dd and I from Virtuous Stitch (Etsy) two days ago and it has already shipped. I can't wait to try em.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

Nice! Claudie haul.  

Glad your APB smells good.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My "Mock Cart" APB has:

x2 Buttercreme
x1 Pineapple Passionfruit


----------



## Brownie518

That hair creme, do ya'll use it as a moisturizer or as leave in?


----------



## Froreal3

Brownie518 I use it as both or the moisturizer under a leave in.  I might spray a little something and use it as the C in the LCO. I also use it to refresh and twist.


----------



## Froreal3

IDareT'sHair said:


> My "Mock Cart" APB has:
> 
> x2 *Buttercreme*
> x1 Pineapple Passionfruit




Stop playing.


----------



## Brownie518

Thanks Froreal3
I can't wait to try everything. Esp the White Choc mask.


----------



## Brownie518

Is anyone getting any Happy Nappy???


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

No.....Happy Nappy Honey Hair for me.


----------



## Froreal3

IDareT'sHair have you pulled the trigga on those hair creams? oke:


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Froreal3

Nottttttttt yet........

Maybe tomorrow?


----------



## Froreal3

Brownie518 said:


> Is anyone getting any Happy Nappy???



No ma'am. They do not appeal. Don't like the brown on their website.


----------



## Brownie518

Pusha!! ^^^  LOL!


----------



## Froreal3

I'm trying to see what I'm going to use this wash day. I need to put my hair back in twists...stop playing around with this "loose" mess. A sista got goals to reach.

ETA: Maybe I'll try that SDot Beauty dc courtesy of a fellow lhcfer who is trying to get me off my SD VS (98% sure it aint gonna happen).


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Froreal3 said:


> *ETA: Maybe I'll try that SDot Beauty dc courtesy of a fellow lhcfer who is trying to get me off my SD VS (98% sure it aint gonna happen). *


 
Froreal3

 Not familiar with SDot Beauty?


----------



## Brownie518

Froreal3 said:


> No ma'am. They do not appeal. Don't like the brown on their website.




That reminds me of Shay72


----------



## Froreal3

^^ Neither am I. SDot Beauty (Etsy).

This is the conditioner. I will try it this weekend.

Very sweet of her to get it for me.  It isn't cheap.


----------



## Froreal3

Brownie518 said:


> That reminds me of Shay72



I have my "reasons" to rule somebody out.  For example, I have not and will not try Uncle Funky's Daughter. Brown labels plus stinky names?


----------



## Golden75

Froreal3 said:


> I have my "reasons" to rule somebody out.  For example, I have not and will not try Uncle Funky's Daughter. Brown labels plus stinky names?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I should use up several things tomorrow.  

I'm using: Oatstraw Tea for my Tea Rinse tomorrow.

I think I'll start back Coffee Rinsing in the Spring.


----------



## Golden75

I like using the vinyl gloves to apply products, just glides right over hair, no snags and my polish stays intact


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75

Glad the gloves were a :"Hit"


----------



## Froreal3

Just realized I am more than halfway done with my Annabelle's creams. I do have two samples waiting for me in the mailbox though. That should hold me over until the next sale. 

Who else gets anxiety when one of their favorite things is almost done? Yes, I know I have couple other creams, but...yeah...


----------



## HanaKuroi

Froreal3 said:
			
		

> Just realized I am more than halfway done with my Annabelle's creams. I do have two samples waiting for me in the mailbox though. That should hold me over until the next sale.
> 
> Who else gets anxiety when one of their favorite things is almost done? Yes, I know I have couple other creams, but...yeah...



I do. And if I run out before my replacement arrives.......... :cries:

I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y


----------



## HanaKuroi

Golden75 said:
			
		

> I like using the vinyl gloves to apply products, just glides right over hair, no snags and my polish stays intact



Yes!!!! I have been trying to tell people this! I even started a vinyl glove challenge once, but nobody was feeling it. 

No snags, helps smooth the hair and preserves the manicure!

I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Froreal3 said:


> *Who else gets anxiety when one of their favorite things is almost done? Yes, I know I have couple other creams, but...yeah...*


 
Froreal3

 Nope.  That's the purpose of Multiple backups.


----------



## Golden75

HanaKuroi said:


> Yes!!!! I have been trying to tell people this! I even started a vinyl glove challenge once, but nobody was feeling it.  No snags, helps smooth the hair and preserves the manicure!  I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y


  I tried once before w/ different gloves & #FAIL.  Too big.  Saw you post on vinyl & make sure there aren't too big, PERFECT!!!  Imma have to check the ones you use from Amazon.  I bought some from Walgreens, but want to see if I can get a bunch for a good price.  Thank you HanaKuroi!!!


----------



## Beamodel

Hi ladies... I'm back. I had the flu and missed you all. I'm better just in time because tonight is the Zulu ball and I'm ready to get fancy lol. 

My Annabelle's arrived yesterday. The caramel crunch smells so good and it's loud too. But I ca not wait to try it. I got caramel crunch as a cream pudding leave in. 

I see she added a trillion other scents. This girl know her stuff has quickly become staple status for my hair. 

Tonight I will relax, at 10 wks post and I will use her white chocolate mask as my DC.


----------



## DoDo

Beamodel said:


> Hi ladies... I'm back. I had the flu and missed you all. I'm better just in time because tonight is the Zulu ball and I'm ready to get fancy lol.
> 
> My Annabelle's arrived yesterday. The caramel crunch smells so good and it's loud too. But I ca not wait to try it. I got caramel crunch as a cream pudding leave in.
> 
> I see she added a trillion other scents. This girl know her stuff has quickly become staple status for my hair.
> 
> Tonight I will relax, at 10 wks post and I will use her white chocolate mask as my DC.



Your hair and my hair really seem to like the exact same things. Your hair seems to react negatively to the same things mine does too. So I am thinking I may have to jump on this APB.

divachyk is low porosity like I am and she also likes this line. This really looks like I may have to bite.


----------



## Brownie518

Hey B. So glad you're better. I was wondering where you were. I'm going to try your APB recs next week ...White chocolate DC first.


----------



## Brownie518

I just used some Shi Naturals Prepoo Buttercreme. I'll be washing later


----------



## Froreal3

Beamodel said:


> Hi ladies... I'm back. I had the flu and missed you all. I'm better just in time because tonight is the Zulu ball and I'm ready to get fancy lol.
> 
> My Annabelle's arrived yesterday. The caramel crunch smells so good and it's loud too. But I ca not wait to try it. I got caramel crunch as a cream pudding leave in.
> 
> I see she added a trillion other scents. This girl know her stuff has quickly become staple status for my hair.
> 
> Tonight I will relax, at 10 wks post and I will use her white chocolate mask as my DC.



Aw, glad you're better, hun! I have the leave in/pudding in cookie dough scent. I'm feeling this scent. She said the pudding leave in is basically creamy leave in to be used on damp hair. I want to try the caramel crunch. I got red velvet in the creams. They are good, but not as good as the cookie dough scent.  I'm so tempted to do like IDareT'sHair and order a couple back ups for these creams in these scents. It's not March yet.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Froreal3

You got-sta always have back ups to the back ups.  PJ Rule #16


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel

Have Fun tonight.  I'm sure you'll look really Purty!


----------



## Beamodel

DoDo
Brownie518
@forreal3
IDareT'sHair

Thanks ladies. Yea that flu had man bad. I'm very excited to do my hair because it was a mess. 



Brownie518
DoDo

Please report back on how Annabelle's work for your hair. I'm sure you will like it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My Liter of Jessicurl Shipped and my BlueRoze should be here soon too.

After those, I'm just waiting on Annabelle Ayurvedic Crème(s).  

Will probably be finishing up Silk Dreams Destination Hydration and Jessicurl Too Shea! tonight.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair said:


> Beamodel  Have Fun tonight.  I'm sure you'll look really Purty!



IDareT'sHair

Thank you. I will try to remember to upload a picture. 

FYI I'm using alter ego right now. I just relaxed my hair. Let's see how it turns out. I'm sure it will be fine.


----------



## divachyk

Hey ladies, I too been kinda MIA. Migraines have been kicking my bootay. Beamodel, glad you're feeling better.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel

I am enjoying the APB Ayurvedic Hair Crème.  Glad I went ahead and broke down and re-upped.  

I was trying not to though....


----------



## divachyk

Beamodel said:


> Hi ladies... I'm back. I had the flu and missed you all. I'm better just in time because tonight is the Zulu ball and I'm ready to get fancy lol.  My Annabelle's arrived yesterday. The caramel crunch smells so good and it's loud too. But I ca not wait to try it. I got caramel crunch as a cream pudding leave in.  I see she added a trillion other scents. This girl know her stuff has quickly become staple status for my hair.  Tonight I will relax, at 10 wks post and I will use her white chocolate mask as my DC.





DoDo said:


> Your hair and my hair really seem to like the exact same things. Your hair seems to react negatively to the same things mine does too. So I am thinking I may have to jump on this APB.  divachyk is low porosity like I am and she also likes this line. This really looks like I may have to bite.



Yes, DoDo sure do!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel said:


> Thank you. I will try to remember to upload a picture.
> 
> *FYI I'm using alter ego right now. I just relaxed my hair. Let's see how it turns out. I'm sure it will be fine.*



@Beamodel

I'm sure you will have a good time. *wink* 

My niece is coming next Thursday to do mine. 

I kinda hate that because I'll feel like I'm rushing home from work etc...

I was thinking about trying the HQS Peppermint then too (Steaming). 

I still have a few days to work out a good regimen. 

Let me know how AE Garlic works out for you. It's always one of my go-to's during the Relaxing process.


----------



## Beamodel

divachyk
Thank you 

IDareT'sHair
What scent did you get?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel

x2 Birthday Cake
x1 Pineapple Passionfruit

I'm currently using the Pumpkin Spice


----------



## Beamodel

I will try birthday cake next. I have cookie dough and caramel crunch.


----------



## Froreal3

IDareT'sHair said:


> Beamodel
> 
> I am enjoying the APB Ayurvedic Hair Crème.  Glad I went ahead and broke down and re-upped.
> 
> I was trying not to though....




I have a cart with a couple more creams including the Aurvedic one. I don't really care about the Ayurvedic part, but it's a nice addition.  

These creams are definitely staples. They are also very addictive...like a collectors item.


----------



## Froreal3

IDareT'sHair said:


> Beamodel
> 
> x2 Birthday Cake
> x1 Pineapple Passionfruit
> 
> I'm currently using the Pumpkin Spice





Beamodel said:


> I will try birthday cake next. I have cookie dough and caramel crunch.



I love pumpkin spice.  

I'm feeling the cookie dough so far. I will probably try this pudding leave in next wash day. I wanna see how it performs...if it's similar to the cream moisturizers.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Froreal3

I'll wait to see what other scents you Ladies are lovin' 1st before I place my next order.

I saw in the Annabelle Thread, someone bought a Blackberry one.  

And then there is the Strawberry Cheesecake.

There are a lot of scents now.  

I thought about the Coffee.  But I'm pleased with LG's Java Bean.


----------



## Froreal3

So far the coffee is only the iced cowash. I haven't seen it with any other products.

Ok, so I have a cart locked and loaded.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel said:


> *I will try birthday cake next. I have cookie dough and caramel crunch.*


 
Beamodel

 So, are you liking both of these?



Froreal3 said:


> I have a cart with a couple more creams including the Aurvedic one. I* don't really care about the Ayurvedic part, but it's a nice addition.  *
> 
> *These creams are definitely staples. They are also very addictive...like a collectors item.*


 
Froreal3

 The Ayurvedic part is definitely a 'nice addition'

 WOW!  Collectors items uh???


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Froreal3

She said I could get the Iced Coffee scent if I put it in the 'Notes'


----------



## Froreal3

APB

Butter Cream Hair Creme

Watermelon Hair Creme

Watermelon Leave In Conditioner

Butter Cream Leave In Conditioner

Butter Cream Hair and Body Butta

Cookie Dough Hair and Body Butta

Marshmallow Clouds Leave In Conditioner

Free: Hair Cream in Marshmallow
Free: Butta in Watermelon

:lovedrool: 

I will not open these till I use up some more stuff. They will be stashed in the fridge for a couple months. That's my punishment.


----------



## Brownie518

Froreal3 said:


> I have my "reasons" to rule somebody out.  For example, I have not and will not try Uncle Funky's Daughter. Brown labels plus stinky names?



  funny!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Froreal3 said:


> *APB
> 
> Butter Cream Hair Creme
> 
> Watermelon Hair Creme
> 
> Watermelon Leave In Conditioner
> 
> Butter Cream Leave In Conditioner
> 
> Butter Cream Hair and Body Butta
> 
> Cookie Dough Hair and Body Butta
> 
> Marshmallow Clouds Leave In Conditioner
> 
> Free: Hair Cream in Marshmallow
> Free: Butta in Watermelon
> *
> :lovedrool:
> 
> I will not open these till I use up some more stuff. They will be stashed in the fridge for a couple months. That's my punishment.



Froreal3

 You gone be all Butta'd Up!  *Nice Haul*

 Are any of these the Ayurvedic Hair Crème?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Tonight Used Up:
x1 Silk Dreams Destination Hydration (to rinse out henna)
x1 JessicurlTooShea! (to rinse out henna)
x1 CurlJunkie Deep Fix Banana Hibiscus (2 back ups)

*Some already Mixed Henna that was in the Freezer


----------



## Froreal3

^^IDareT'sHair No I forgot to get the Ayurvedic one.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Froreal3

We were just talking about that!

I knew you'd at least get 1 or 2 of those for sure????


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Froreal3

My BlueRoze should be here tomorrow.  

Somebody posted she is having another Sale because she's leaving the country?

I wonder if those Sale items will ship before she leaves?

#tempted


----------



## divachyk

I may check out using vinyl gloves especially if it smooths the hair well. Golden75 HanaKuroi


----------



## Froreal3

IDareT'sHair said:


> Froreal3
> 
> We were just talking about that!
> 
> I knew you'd at least get 1 or 2 of those for sure????



LOL I know. I already had crap in my cart. I had it in there, then got rid of it. I don't really know why. Maybe I should add it. Hmmm....


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Really feeling the APB Ayurvedic Hair Crème. 

I  it.  

So Glad that Sale is over, because I can easily see myself going in and getting x3 more.


----------



## HanaKuroi

divachyk said:
			
		

> I may check out using vinyl gloves especially if it smooths the hair well. Golden75 HanaKuroi



Yes, ma'am. I would buy medical grade, powder free and buy the ones that come in sizes. One size fits all is like wearing plastic bags on your hands. 

I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y


----------



## Froreal3

IDareT'sHair said:


> Really feeling the APB Ayurvedic Hair Crème.
> 
> I  it.
> 
> So Glad that Sale is over, because I can easily see myself going in and getting x3 more.



The creams are so good.

Sent from my Snow White Frost Galaxy S4


----------



## felic1

Good morning my e-sisters! We had a great day yesterday! It is a blessing to see your loved ones look beautiful in a casket. My mother looked just like a queen. She did not appear to have been sick at all. She had on an elegant beaded suit with rosettes that she had picked out herself. I used her favorite colors of turquoise, gold, cream and white in her casket spray and there were some yellow roses. She was a teacher so I had some small stemmed apples spray painted gold inserted as a tribute. The service was well attended and everyone was ministered to. There were many lovely floral tributes. These included floor plants that we could keep. The family dinner (repast) had a lot of relatives and we planned on 100 and had about 70. So there was a ton of food to take home so we won't have to cook much for at least a week. I wore a turquoise outfit in tribute. Mom's suit was a sort of quiet taupe but it was beautiful. I indicated to my siblings that mama was dying when I placed her in hospice. They act like I am Charles Manson's daughter. She had home hospice to be with the family. I have been online job hunting. Now that I have finished taking care of mama and daddy I can return to work and my life. I love LHCF. I consider Use 1 buy 1 one of my online homerooms. Because I was not working, I could not buy much so I was not here a lot. I was stressed with my siblings and wanted to come home from the funeral and do an oil soak or deep conditioning treatment. Conditioner is a crack pipe to me! I did get a trim on Thursday and wore my hair straight for the funeral. I will try to post a picture. It is a little shorter but I did have some stress in 2013. Thanks ladies. I love you all very much. You are the best friends that a girl has never met!!!


----------



## Froreal3

Morning ladies!  At dd's dance class. I might go and get our nails done. Have a girls day or something.

felic1 Glad your mom had a nice homegoing. You seem like you are holding it together for your siblings. They are just grieving. They didn't/don't want to accept yet.

Sent from my Snow White Frost Galaxy S4


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@felic1

It sounds like everything turned out lovely. I'm glad it went well.

Sometimes we have to make very tough decisions. I'm sure you did what you thought was best.

Now you can focus on you and get your life back. Continue to seek the Lord for Guidance.

He will always lead you to the truth.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Froreal3 said:


> Morning ladies! At dd's dance class. *I might go and get our nails done. Have a girls day or something.*
> 
> Sent from my Snow White Frost Galaxy S4



@Froreal3

Cute!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Lawd...I found a baby Jar of Joe I forgot I had.  

Something I had transferred into a small sample-size Jar. #happy

I still love HH (pre-drama)....


----------



## Brownie518

I'm going to get some Blue Roze....ya'll hush!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

Hey Girl!  

Yeah, I can't wait to get it.  

You know we love a Good Pre-Rx (Chai Tea).

It has some great ingredients


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518

I hate you missed the Pumpkin Duo sets. 

That sounds like it's going to be thebomb.com

And it got really great Reviews. Both the Pumpkin Whip and the Pumpkin Puree.

Mine are Out for Delivery! So, it should be here today.

 OT: We are expecting a Foot of Snow through Monday, although today it's like 50 something


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair

That was fast!!


----------



## Brownie518

More snow??? So far, NYC is supposed to get it. Right now, I'm forecast for 2-5"


----------



## divachyk

DoDo Beamodel, have either of you tried The Pomade Shop LinoMoist? It feels lovely going on but my hair doesn't feel hydrated after it absorbs. I know we three stay tracking on the same items so wanted your thoughts on this.


----------



## caliscurls

Anyone know of any butters/creams comparable to the B.A.S.K Palm Tapioca in consistency? I love it a little too much and want to have a backup just in case.   HH is a no go for me though :look


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@caliscurls

I've only tried her Whiskey (have the YAM) but haven't tried it yet.

Never purchased any of her Butters/Lotions/etc.....not even the body stuff.

*sawwry*

 ETA: Liquid Gold's new Butters are all that!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

caliscurls

Check out Liquid Gold's New Hair Butters! #thebomb.com


----------



## caliscurls

IDareT'sHair said:


> caliscurls  I've only tried her Whiskey (have the YAM) but haven't tried it yet.  Never purchased any of her Butters/Lotions/etc.....not even the body stuff.  *sawwry*



That's okay  now you have something to add to your list. It's a staple for me. I bought it out of curiosity with the seven fold butter. The seven fold is good but the palm keeps my hair soooo moisturized and soft.


----------



## caliscurls

IDareT'sHair said:


> caliscurls  Check out Liquid Gold's New Hair Butters! #thebomb.com



IDareT'sHair what's the consistency?
- pomade-ish
- hard butter
- thick cream/butter
- loose cream like a moisturizer?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

caliscurls said:


> @IDareT'sHair what's the consistency?
> - pomade-ish
> - hard butter
> *- thick cream/butter*
> - loose cream like a moisturizer?



@caliscurls

Whipped Creamy Deliciousness. Very nice.

None of these descriptions apply. If I had to pick one it would be (bolded)

Plus you can use the 15% LHCF Discount.

I've purchased the Whipped Java twice. 

 And she sent me samples of the Triple Butter and something else (can't remember the name)


----------



## caliscurls

IDareT'sHair said:


> caliscurls  Whipped Creamy  Deliciousness.  Very nice.  None of these descriptions apply.  If I had to pick one it would be (bolded)  Plus you can use the LHCF Discount.  I've purchased the Whipped Java twice. And she sent me samples of the Triple Butter and something else (can't remember the name)



That's exactly what I'm looking for thank you IDareT'sHair. I've been eyeing those but wasn't ready to hit pay. I will try them!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@caliscurls

You will really like them. I want the Amala one next. 

I heard the Amala and the Toasted Marshmallow are both lovely.

I heart the Whipped Java.

ETA: Annabelle's Ayurvedic Hair Crème is also good.

That same smooth, whipped texture.


----------



## Froreal3

^The LG Marshmallow is sooo good
 Smells heavenly!

Sent from my Snow White Frost Galaxy S4


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl @Brownie518 @Beamodel @Froreal3 @Golden75 @beautyaddict1913

I see KeraVada has significantly REDUCED the price of their Oils.  

WOW! I think the highest Oil was $16.99?

Um..yeah...I had to get x2.

I felt it was My Solemn Duty.....


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair

I got a ship notice from Blue Roze already..
Slidin over to see KV pricing...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

Hey Ms. Lady B!

What did you from BlueRoze?  

OMGeee I love that Pumpkin Puree (Already).  

Of course I opened, smelled and rubbed a dab of that and the Pumpkin Whip.

The Whip is the way we like it too.  Nice & Creamy.

I wanted to go back in and get another Puree.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair

I got one of the Pumpkins, the Whip I think, the Chai Tea, the Strawberry DC and one other thing.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518

Nice! I've been wanting to try this stuff a long time. 

 And so far, both the Whip and the Puree feel & smell great.

I hate that I didn't pick up a Coffee KeraVada.erplexed (They have a lot more scents). 

 I did get the Sea Kelp, Quinoa one.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair

I still tear up Fenugreek, the Amla Brahmi Fenugreek blend, Argan Jojoba, the Quinoa, and the Sea Kelp one. LOL..


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

I'm ready to get my Spring on.  

So Tired of Winter.

It's been the longest Winter EVVVER!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *I still tear up Fenugreek, the Amla Brahmi Fenugreek blend, Argan Jojoba, the Quinoa, and the Sea Kelp one. LOL..*



Brownie518

 Girl...I haven't used any KV oils in a long time. 

 I've been using stanky stuff lately.

 PALTAS, JBCO, HBCO, Pimento Oil....nothing fun. 

 Well, I guess that's not true, because I killed the last of my CoCasta. (Will reup Mothers Day).

 We need to start working on those Lists.


----------



## Froreal3

IDareT'sHair said:


> I see KeraVada has *significantly REDUCED the price of their Oils*.
> 
> WOW! I think the highest Oil was $16.99?
> 
> Um..yeah...I had to get x2.
> 
> I felt it was My Solemn Duty.....



IDareT'sHair You know I peeped that early this morning!  I was like..."Aight, that's cool. I can still use our code when March ends. The Fenugreek in Buttercream Wedding Cake that will match my Annabelle's Buttercream Butta and Hair Cream to make me smell oh so lusciously and deliciously good oils will still be there on April 1st.


----------



## Froreal3

IDareT'sHair said:


> Brownie518
> 
> Girl...I haven't used any KV oils in a long time.
> 
> I've been using stanky stuff lately.
> 
> PALTAS, JBCO, HBCO, Pimento Oil....nothing fun.
> 
> Well, I guess that's not true, because I killed the last of my CoCasta. (Will reup Mothers Day).
> 
> We need to start working on those *Lists*.



So far my list includes APB Creams, KV oils, and some Oyin Hair Dew. That's all I need in my life. I won't partake in a SD sale. I can pick that up on the regular and get two weeks faster shipping by sacrificing that extra dollar.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Froreal3 said:


> S*o far my list includes APB Creams, KV oils, and some Oyin Hair Dew*. That's all I need in my life. I won't partake in a SD sale. I can pick that up on the regular and get two weeks faster shipping by sacrificing *that extra dollar*.



@Froreal3

Good you're thinking about this.

I want some Dew and some BSP.

Yep. One Dolla':dollar:....


----------



## Froreal3

I'm probably gonna hit up three vendors max...really only for my staples. Maybe one new place depending on reviews.


----------



## Brownie518

LOL ya'll crazy!!!!

I use a KV oil almost every day.   IDareT'sHair


----------



## Froreal3

Bout to prepoo/detangle right quick with this Mango Dip and Vatika Frosting.


----------



## Golden75

Brownie518 said:


> More snow??? So far, NYC is supposed to get it. Right now, I'm forecast for 2-5"



I'm in the 6-12" range


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Froreal3

I need to limit myself to 3. Lemme think about this.

I don't think I can do 3 though.

If I can to come up with something right quick:

Hairveda
Silk Dreams
SheScentIt?
*Curlmart, AveYou or Hattache*


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

Imma keep using up stuff until Mothers Day.  I should be good.

At least, I didn't buy any DC'ers this.


----------



## Golden75

Since pumpkin makes me :reddancer:  Blue Roze Whip & puree have been ordered.


----------



## Babygrowth

I wish Kizuri would come back. I really want more of her products since I love this cocoa dc. I think for M-day I will get Shescentit, Hairveda, Darcys, and Curl Junkie. That smoothing lotion is awesome as a leave in so now I want more.


----------



## beautyaddict1913

Hello ladies! So glad to see that y'all are on here at the same time as I am! Just trying to get my hair back together. I pre-poo'd on Wednesday with Saravun Brocolli cream, then washed with Shea moisture retention and ASIAN coconut cowash. I did a henna treatment for about 3 hours and rinsed it with BFH ginger macadamia (trying to use it up) and a final rinse with CJ Argan and Olive. I slept in Hairveda Sitrinillah (used it up). 

On Thursday I detangled and rinsed out the Sitrinillah. I used Pbn milk as my leave in and followed up with Claudies Ends Insurance #2 and put it in 5 large braids. 

Lately I've been doing my hair just before I need to be somewhere so Friday morning I raked in Claudies curl butter and kinky curly custard. 

Today I used the Pbn milk to refresh. It's warming up a little so I may start back using some leave ins with glycerin. I'm just over the breakage. My hair has really turned on me!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

beautyaddict1913

Hey Girl!


----------



## beautyaddict1913

IDareT'sHair hey luv! What are u up to other than making a Mothers Day list and checking it twice?


----------



## Froreal3

Got my prepoo on. Will leave this in for a couple hours.

Oh yeah, got my order from Virtuous Stitch! The bonnets are lovely. One for me and one for dd. Much better than the BSS cheapo bonnets. She shipped in just two days. I like that. Purchased on Tuesday. Received Saturday. 

ETA: Thanks ChocolateTink


----------



## Golden75

Babygrowth said:


> I wish Kizuri would come back. I really want more of her products since I love this cocoa dc. I think for M-day I will get Shescentit, Hairveda, Darcys, and Curl Junkie. That smoothing lotion is awesome as a leave in so now I want more.



Yea I'm mad I never hit pay nah on Kizuri.  If they come back, it's on like


----------



## Froreal3

^^^IDK why I never tried Kizuri. Her stuff looked


----------



## Froreal3

I like the SSI Avocado Rinse out conditioner. Very moisturizing. Nice slip too. Too bad I don't really use rinse outs. I guess I will start using it right before dcing just to use this up.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Froreal3

I'm looking forward to cowashing with my SSI Avocado. 

But I pulled out HV's Red Tea for now.

I also pulled Moist24/7, but I may put that one back & grab something else.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Hey divas it's been awhile. I need to go back and catch up but I hope everyone is great. I decided to change my look again and so DH cut my hair yesterday. It's really short now but I love it. I'm back to cowashing daily now which is nice.

I'll post a pic later.

I got my APB order on Friday so no more packages for me


----------



## BranwenRosewood

I'm hoping my Paltas will arrive sometime next week. 

I just bought some Komaza and I'm hoping my hair likes the Matani and Aloe My Hair Leave-Ins. I also bought some PBN MMM from the exchange forum.


----------



## DoDo

divachyk said:


> DoDo Beamodel, have either of you tried The Pomade Shop LinoMoist? It feels lovely going on but my hair doesn't feel hydrated after it absorbs. I know we three stay tracking on the same items so wanted your thoughts on this.



divachyk

I haven't but I have always been a bit leery of it. It always seemed a little light to me.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Used up:
x1 DB Eucalyptus & Mint Scalp Butter (no back ups)

 ETA: I have the LinoMoist.  Plan to try it once it warms up.  

 I hope I like it.


----------



## Beamodel

divachyk
No I haven't tried them yet 

IDareT'sHair
KV lowered their prices once before and then raised them back up. I hope this is a perminate decrease. I still have a bunch of oils on deck to use up from them.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel

Did you have Fun Friday Night?  And how did your Hair turn out?


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair

I had so much fun I was knocked out sleep all day Saturday lol. My hair looks lovely and is finally starting to thicken up some. Getting longer. I'm about 2 or 2 inches from waist length. Then I'm done with a length journey. 

I don't think I'm gonna stretch relaxers anymore. My hair sheds and breaks big time when I do that. I'm going back to 10 wks max.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel

Glad you had a good time.  I knew you would.

And I'm especially happy you're hair is thickening up like you wanted it to.

That's really Great News!


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair

I think I might try Nupur Henna for my next treatment.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Beamodel

It's easy for me to keep up with my T/U's because we are sorta on the same schedule.

Never tried Nupur? I've only used the BAQ from Mehandi. 

Not sure what kind it is, but it took really well and I had a nice treatment Friday.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair

Yea we are pretty much on the same schedule except this time I pulled out a lil early. I also didn't henna at all. Henna normally makes my new growth so soft. 

I never tried Nupur before but I read good reviews about it. I've only tried Reshma


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Beamodel

My niece is suppose to come this Thursday. So I'll do my hair again tomorrow. 

I need to learn how to do my own in 2014.

I shoulda' had this thing down by now. Instead of relying on someone else.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair

It's pretty easy. I've self relaxed for about 15 years now


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel

What did you think about AE Garlic?  And when is your 1st Post Wash?


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair

I liked it. I didn't see ant immediate results but I will use it again next wash day which will be Tuesday.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel said:


> *It's pretty easy. I've self relaxed for about 15 years now*


 
Beamodel

 I wish I could get it down w/o panicking. 

 I start getting nervous

 Every time I tried, I was underprocessed.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel

AE Garlic is always good to keep on hand.  And it lasts a long time too. 

(Even for me with my Heavy-Handed self).  

I only have to buy it about maybe once a year. 

If I get the 33.8 ounce, every 2-2 1/2 years.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair said:


> Beamodel  AE Garlic is always good to keep on hand.  And it lasts a long time too.  (Even for me with my Heavy-Handed self).  I only have to buy it about maybe once a year.  If I get the 33.8 ounce, every 2-2 1/2 years.



IDareT'sHair

How often do you use it?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel said:


> *How often do you use it?*


 
Beamodel

 I use it after Relaxing and like 1-2 washes post relaxer. 

 I should/could probably use it more. 

 Especially with the shedding I've been having this Winter.

 But I also have Nutrine Garlic Conditioner that I'll use for Cowashing, too, if I need it.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair

I only applied mines to my scalp. Did you do the same thing? Or your entire length?


----------



## divachyk

Golden75 HanaKuroi - the gloves were a hit! Hair is so smooth and I lost way less hair to random hair snags since the gloves slide / glide with ease. Thank you both for the tip.

My shedding has increased partly because I haven't been taking my vits. There is a direct correlation; I'm convinced. I'm back on my vitamin grind and may break out AE Garlic next wash day.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel said:


> *I only applied mines to my scalp. Did you do the same thing? Or your entire length?*


 
Beamodel

 Entire Length (under dryer).


----------



## Brownie518

Beamodel said:


> @IDareT'sHair
> 
> I only applied mines to my scalp. Did you do the same thing? Or your entire length?




Butting in... Beamodel that's what I do, too. Scalp


----------



## Brownie518

Hey, ladies. I'm back at work. Looks like we aren't supposed to get too much snow. Maybe an inch, down from 12, lol


----------



## MileHighDiva

HanaKuroi

What's wrong with the nitrle gloves?...those are the ones I use for my henna treatments... the doctor's office doesn't carry vinyl gloves 

Do the vinyl ones provide more slip or smoothing action?

Sent from my Speak & Spell using LHCF


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair
Brownie518

Thank you ladies


----------



## Beamodel

I have to say, I rather Annabelle's Blueberry DC over the White Chocolate Mask.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

You use to use another "Brand" of Garlic Conditioner....what was it?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Beamodel

he only APB Conditioner I'm even remotely interested in is that Apple Rx.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> You use to use another "Brand" of Garlic Conditioner....what was it?


IDareT'sHair

Alter Ego was the one I would buy, and that one you sent me a couple years ago in the bottle.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Beamodel  he only APB Conditioner I'm even remotely interested in is that Apple Rx.



IDareT'sHair

The blueberry DC is the bomb


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

Maybe it was somebody else in this thread (from a long time ago).  

Maybe it was a Dominican Garlic Rx or Queen Helene Garlic or something?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 Beamodel

Waiting on:
BlueRoze Beauty (x2)
Annabelle
Tigi Dumb Blonde Reconstructor


----------



## Brownie518

I know a lot of people used to use Nutrine Garlic, too. Just remembered that one.


----------



## Babygrowth

Didn't ShiNaturals have a garlic conditioner?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *I know a lot of people used to use Nutrine Garlic, too. Just remembered that one.*



@Brownie518 

 That's the one in the bottle although it also comes in a Jar. (That's the one I mentioned upthread that I use for cowashing.)



Babygrowth said:


> *Didn't ShiNaturals have a garlic conditioner?*



@Babygrowth

Yep. She sure does. 

I haven't tried it though. 

She needs to bring that shipping down though.


----------



## Brownie518

Babygrowth 

Thank you!! Yes, I used to use that one. Wow, I can't believe I forgot about that. Garlicky like a mug


----------



## Babygrowth

Lol. I added it to my list to try and wrote watch for garlic chunks!  I will pass! I think I should get one of those because my shedding has been a little weird and it may come in handy later. AE garlic gets really good reviews.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I forgot I got those x2 KeraVada Oils (waiting on that).

 Also forgot about that Liter of Jessicurl Aloeba (waiting on that too)


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel

You got me wanting to change one of my APB Scents to Caramel Crunch.


----------



## Brownie518

I like the Birthday Cake scent from APB. Yumm. That White Chocolate DC smells good, too.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

I got x2 Burfday Cake and x1 Pineapple Passionfruit


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

I can't wait to start back on my KV oils and put some of the Stanky oils away.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair

 Speakin of...I pulled out LaVida Ayurvedic the other day and SO was like WTH is that smell????? 

I used my Fenugreek Quinoa today as a sealer. I want the Fenugreek Bhringraj joint


----------



## Brownie518

I used SD Razz last night....still the bizniz!!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> @IDareT'sHair
> 
> Speakin of...*I pulled out LaVida Ayurvedic the other day and SO was like WTH is that smell?????
> *
> I used my Fenugreek Quinoa today as a sealer. I want the Fenugreek Bhringraj joint



@Brownie518

Ewwww....How Could You? 

I can't wait to pull out some 'decent' smelling oils for a change.



Brownie518 said:


> *I used SD Razz last night....still the bizniz!!! *



@Brownie518

I can't wait to pull this one out! 

 I need to get to some of these things.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518

I'm still mad at myself for not getting a Kenyan Coffee KV Oil. I like that one. 

It was Rwandan Coffee Oil. It smelled really good in Pumpkin.

 ETA:  I want to get x2 more (the Argan Marshmallow one you like) and the Coffee One.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

I convo'ed APB's to see if she would change my Pineapple to Caramel Crunch?

Beamodel


----------



## Golden75

Well dayum, Blue Roze already sent tracking info.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75 said:


> *Well dayum, Blue Roze already sent tracking info.*



Golden75

 She leaves the Country tomorrow.  

 So, I'm happy she didn't leave and then have our orders in Product-Limo until she comes back (as some of them have been known to do).

 2 Thumbs up for BRB.


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Golden75
> 
> She leaves the Country tomorrow.
> 
> So, I'm happy she didn't leave and then have our orders in Product-Limo until she comes back (as some of them have been known to do).
> 
> 2 Thumbs up for BRB.


 
IDareT'sHair definately   I saw your post on her leaving and was hestitant, but I risked it all for the pumpkin!


----------



## Froreal3

Brownie518 said:


> I used SD Razz last night....still the bizniz!!!




I want to get this next. I had tried it when she gave out the free 4oz samples before production. It smells yummy and the moisture was amazing. It was kinda heavy though.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75

My Chai Teas came today from BRB.  I
I've gotten pm's from other posters on how Guud it smells.

I need to open a Jar.  I just opened the box & stuck it in the Fridge.

My Liter of Jessicurl also came today.

*love getting packages*


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Finished up: x1 CJ Curl Rehab (Strawberry Ice Crème) I have about 2-3 b/ups


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Also used up: Afroveda Rice Bran Oil *discontinued* No Back Ups


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair said:


> Brownie518  I convo'ed APB's to see if she would change my Pineapple to Caramel Crunch? Beamodel



IDareT'sHair

It's a loud smell. Smells just like sweet caramel. I like it. It lingers on ya fingers and hair.


----------



## Beamodel

Used up JessieCurl DT. One back up left. Will repurchase at some point


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel said:


> *It's a loud smell. Smells just like sweet caramel. I like it. It lingers on ya fingers and hair.*


 
Beamodel

 I had her switch my Pineapple to Caramel


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Hey divas


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl

Hey Swirl-Curl-Girl!


----------



## Froreal3

^^^I'mma need to try that APB caramel now.


----------



## Golden75

Carol's Daughter will be in Target.  I'm sure it won't be in mine.  

IDareT'sHair I don't think I saw the Chai Tea.  A few things were sold out.  I'll be on the lookout for future sales and promotions


----------



## Brownie518

Hey, ladies. So, I've been using the APB Blueberry Cheesecake hair creme. So far, so good. 

I ordered some KV last night and it shipped today. My Blue Roze should be here in a couple days, too...can't wait to try that.


----------



## Beamodel

Today is Mardi Gras...
Happy Mardi Gras Ladies....


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel

Does that mean you're off today?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75

I can't wait to try my BRB.  The Chai Tea smells amazing.

It came in a Jar (instead of a bottle like shown).

In that CD Newsletter, she also said she was creating a line specifically for Target, so I wonder what that is going to look line/work? 

Put it this way, I'm in no rush to run out to Target.....


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Froreal3 said:


> *^^^I'mma need to try that APB caramel now.*



@Froreal3

Yeah, since it's still 'cold' here, I went with the Caramel. 

I can do the Pineapple, Black/Blueberry and other fruity scents once the weather warms up.

Caramel Crunch sound nice and Oyin-y. Like BSP and Dew.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair said:


> Beamodel  Does that mean you're off today?



IDareT'sHair

Yes girly. I'm about to get ready for some parades. Zulu, Rex, Elks & them the Truck parades.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel

Fun! Fun! Fun!

I know you'll be Swangin' that Hurr today!

Gone & Swang it Ms. Bea


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair ^^^^ lol


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel

Hmph.  Gurl....You betta' Werk it. (for all of us)


----------



## divachyk

Beamodel said:


> IDareT'sHair  Yes girly. I'm about to get ready for some parades. Zulu, Rex, Elks & them the Truck parades.



We had knockoff Mardi Gras this past weekend. Hopefully I make the real deal next year.Beamodel


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Golden75
> 
> I can't wait to try my BRB. The Chai Tea smells amazing.
> 
> It came in a Jar (instead of a bottle like shown).
> 
> In that CD Newsletter, she also said she was creating a line specifically for Target, so I wonder what that is going to look line/work?
> 
> Put it this way, I'm in no rush to run out to Target.....


 
@IDareT'sHair My BRB pumpkin should be here tomorrow. Wish I saw that Chai . I wanted a conditioner, but it was OOS. I had a cart with some other things, but it didn't process, so I dumped it and just kept the Pumpkin stuff.

Like you, I am in no rush. I haven't even tried the stuff I bought from her and before these recent purchases, it's been years since I used CD.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Just rubbed in some HV Almond Glaze and dug out my almost gone Jar of VF.erplexed  

I think I have another Jar in the Fridge.

I need to go look for that.

Finished up AG no back ups.  Will re-up Mothers Day.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

So, I don't think I have another Jar of VF?  I looked.  

I did find a Jar of HQS Coconut Lime Hair Oil.

Which is kinda sorta the same.  HV is having a 10% right now on VF.  

The last time you can Purchase VF for the Season will be sometime in June.

So I guess I can actually wait to reup.


----------



## BranwenRosewood

I used the Njoi Cafe Au Lait Saturday. It's very grainy in the jar and I had to rub it between my hands a lot to get it to melt. It works as well as the other butters I have (PBN CB, Natty Butter, LN Amazon Butter, my Shealoe Mix) but I don't like the smell. I hate sweet scents and this smells like a sugary coffee drink. I wish it smelled like plain coffee. I'll try to use what I have but it's not a repurchase.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@BranwenRosewood

She only offered those in 2oz's right? Glad I didn't get it. 

I like a whipped butter instead of a "grainy" Butter.

Although I do want a Jar of BSP.


----------



## Brownie518

Hey, ladies. I'm at work, but only for half the night. I can't wait to get out of here. It's COLD!!!  

I'm going to massage in some Peppermint Pomade when I get home. 

I have to check my Blue Roze shipping. I hope it will get here tomorrow.


----------



## BranwenRosewood

IDareT'sHair

I'm glad it's only 2oz but it was $11 with shipping. I'll never spend that much money on such a tiny amount of product ever again. I haven't seen it on her etsy page since I bought it so she might not be selling it anymore. I prefer whipped or hard butters to grainy butters.


----------



## BranwenRosewood

Paltas arrived today. I poured some into a 1/3oz vial with a rollerball and applied it to my edges. I plan to apply it every day for a month.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

BranwenRosewood

Didn't it say something like: "Limited Time Only or Limited Edition?"  

I can't remember?erplexed

Maybe she's reformulating it because she got 'complaints' about the Grainy-ness.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair

Hey, T


----------



## BranwenRosewood

IDareT'sHair

It was a Limited Edition thing. 

I hope she reformulates it to get rid of the graininess because it can be a great product. The ingredients are


----------



## Brownie518

I have to check my Njoi to see if it's grainy. I only opened one and I don't remember it being grainy. I'll be checking that as soon as I get home, though.

My KV should be here in a day or two..I got two of the Fenugreek Bhringraj and another Sea Moss Kelp one.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My APB shipped today: x2 Burfday Cakes and x1 Caramel Crunch Ayurvedic Hair Crème.


----------



## Golden75

Got my BRB.  That moisturizer smells so delicious!  The butter smells good too, but not as good as the moisturizer. Ready for the next sale!


----------



## Brownie518

Hey. My Blue Roze came today, smellin good.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

My other BRB came today as well.  I need to open & look at it.


----------



## DoDo

Welp. There goes my no buy. Finally ordered the APB Ayurvedic hair creme in pumpkin spice.

I am happy that I am going to receive something that smells nice. I am hoping I might find a new staple butter cream.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

DoDo

Yeah Ms. Do -  That Ayurvedic Hair Crème is very nice. 

Interested in trying out a few more scents.

M-Day, I will take a look at the Fruitier Summer scents.  

I'm also loving Liquid Gold's new Whipped Butters.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

redecouvert

Hey Lady Red!:blowkiss:

Queen of the Hair & Yarn PJ's


----------



## DoDo

IDareT'sHair

I have been hearing about Liquid Gold a lot lately. I am going to head over to the website to check out what they have .

I like pumpkin spice in everything so I went with that this time. I would like to check out the other scents if I like this one. 

SN: I loved that Curl Junkie Repair Me. You were right. It was a protein conditioner that left my hair both soft and detangled. That is unheard of !


----------



## Beamodel

Oyin and Carols Daughter are in my Target. Yay....


----------



## Beamodel

Oh I trimmed about a half of inch. Probably need a little bit more. My left side is shorter than my right side.


----------



## ChocolateTink

Beamodel said:


> Oyin and Carols Daughter are in my Target. Yay....


Alikay Naturals has been spotted also....

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## Froreal3

I cowashed midweek. I might start doing this to use up some stuff. I like the way Soultanicals Knot Sauce feels going on. I used it this evening after cowashing. Sealed with a little Vatika Frostng and the Knot Butta. The Knot Butta smells really good...like some type of nutty scent.

I used Keravada Kera10 cowash. I really like this now. It has definitely grown on me. The moisture content is excellent. Just needs a better scent...it's not a terrible scent, but yall know how I like my scents. 



Beamodel said:


> Oyin and Carols Daughter are in my Target. Yay....



Will be checking my Target tomorrow.


----------



## BranwenRosewood

Beamodel said:


> Oyin and Carols Daughter are in my Target. Yay....



Beamodel

The one on Veterans? If so, I need to check it out.


----------



## Beamodel

BranwenRosewood said:


> Beamodel  The one on Veterans? If so, I need to check it out.



No, the one in Kenner. Or you could try the Westbank too. 

BranwenRosewood


----------



## BranwenRosewood

Beamodel 

Thanks.


----------



## divachyk

I cannot wait for my local Target to get Oyin. This will become my go-to on the ground staple. I already love Hair Dew, BSP and J&B. I can learn to like/love their other products. Honey hemp may be the exception. It was so hydrating years ago but not so much as of late. Ended up selling mine on the exchange forum.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Finished up my last Jar of Vatika Frosting. 

 I'll re up before it stops selling (June)


----------



## HanaKuroi

divachyk said:


> I cannot wait for my local Target to get Oyin. This will become my go-to on the ground staple. I already love Hair Dew, BSP and J&B. I can learn to like/love their other products. Honey hemp may be the exception. It was so hydrating years ago but not so much as of late. Ended up selling mine on the exchange forum.



What do you think happened? Do you think other scents are more moisturizing?

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## Froreal3

IDareT'sHair said:


> Finished up my last Jar of Vatika Frosting.
> 
> I'll re up before it stops selling (June)



I'm almost done with mine as well. I have about 1/3 of a jar left. I will use up at least two more oils before getting more. When I do get more, my staple oil will be regla ol' grapeseed, but I will get a couple HV Vatika Frosting, some Avosoya or Cocasta, and KV oils as treats.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Froreal3 said:


> *I'm almost done with mine as well. I have about 1/3 of a jar left. I will use up at least two more oils before getting more. When I do get more, my staple oil will be regla ol' grapeseed, but I will get a couple HV Vatika Frosting, some Avosoya or Cocasta, and KV oils as treats.*




Froreal3

 Yeah, I still have a jar of HQS Coconut & Lime.  I'll get more VF (at least x2). 

 And some CoCosta during the next Sale.


----------



## Froreal3

Have a late night at work. *sigh* 

All I wanna do is moisturize and seal, then go to bed.


----------



## DoDo

Froreal3 said:


> Have a late night at work. *sigh*
> 
> All I wanna do is moisturize and seal, then go to bed.



I feel you.


----------



## Brownie518

Hey ladies. Nothing going on hair-wise. I plan to prepoo with Blue Roze Chai Tea tomorrow, see how that works. The Pumpkin Whip seems very moistizing. Smells delicious!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My KeraVada Oils came today *YAY*  I also got a sample butter to try.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

My Niece said she likes Affirm 5n1 better than Tigi Dumb Blonde for my Mid-Step Rx.erplexed  

So, I'll remember that next time.

I wanted to try something _different_.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Hey Ladeeees! TGIF

Hope ya'll ready for a PJ'in' Fun Weekend.

Just applied some APB Ayurvedic Hair Crème in Pumpkin Spice

My APB may come tomorrow. Last time I looked it was in Dallas.

After I finish up this APB, I may pull out something by CCs Naturals 

I got everything in Sweet Potato Pie and Pumpkin, so I wanna use one of those while it's still cold out.

The CC scents just sound like something made for Cold Weather.

 ETA: I wanna buy something.


----------



## Golden75

Hey ladies if you shopped at Sally's recently, watch your credit/debit card transactions. Apparently they had a data breach 

ETA: Found another article they caught an attempted data breach and they do not believe anything was stolen --- I'd still watch though


----------



## divachyk

Golden75 said:


> Hey ladies if you shopped at Sally's recently, watch your credit/debit card transactions.  Apparently they had a data breach



I was there a week ago. Thanks for the info Golden75


----------



## divachyk

HanaKuroi said:


> What do you think happened? Do you think other scents are more moisturizing?  Sent from my iPad using LHCF



HanaKuroi, I read some thought the formula changed. I wasn't a long time customer enough to really know that. I purchased honey hemp three times. First two...it made my hair feel amazing. The third time, not so much. This was around the time when people were saying they felt a difference in performance as well. I think chebaby might have been of them who use to love it but later disliked it.


----------



## Golden75

divachyk - I editted my post - they say they may have caught the suspicious activity before the data was taken.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair

I used Alter Ego last night. So far shed hairs are decreasing. I hope this continues. 

I used Annabelle's leave in pudding last night after my wash/DC session with some of the hair cream on my ends. I woke up This morning and my hair is very soft, moisturized and not greasy feeling at all. Very bouncy too. 

I might order more, but then again, I have so much stuff to use up. I want to try the birthday cake scent. I love the cookie dough scent but blueberry cheesecake us still my favorite.


----------



## chebaby

divachyk said:


> @HanaKuroi, I read some thought the formula changed. I wasn't a long time customer enough to really know that. I purchased honey hemp three times. First two...it made my hair feel amazing. The third time, not so much. This was around the time when people were saying they felt a difference in performance as well. I think @chebaby might have been of them who use to love it but later disliked it.


 yea im certain the formula changed.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@chebaby

Hey Ms. Che!  Um....Do I know You?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel

Glad the AE is working great for you.  I need to pull that out and use it Sunday.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Used up: x1 APB Ayurvedic Hair Crème in: Pumpkin Spice

I have x2 Back ups (x1 Burfday Cake & x1 Caramel Crunch)


----------



## Brownie518

Hey ya'll...I'm soakin my hair in BRB Chai Tea and KV Fenugreek Bhringraj oil. I'm going to wash and DC with SD Razzberry


----------



## Beamodel

Hi Ladies. 

Nothing new on the hair front right now that I haven't already reported. 

Oh wait, I cut about an inch off. I needed it. My right side grows faster than the left. Now my hair looks a tad bit thicker and more uniformed. 

I wish I could use MT to get my inch back but the headaches kill me and so does sulphur :-(


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518

Please give me a review on the Chai Tea Pre-Treat.

It smells good too! 

I can't wait to try that one & b.a.s.k.'s Apple & Sorghum


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Imma do my Hair again on Sunday.  

I would love to do an all day Oil Soak.  I'll use some type of Pre-Rx tho'.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel

I always feel good after a good dusting.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair

I will so my hair again on Sunday too. I love using SSI Okra. I used that last night.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Beamodel

Okra Winfrey sounds good. 

I don't know what Imma use?

I might use Methi Step 1, Affirm Sustenance or ?????

I need to use Step 1 (since it's open). 

I might cowash first with Step 2.erplexed


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair 

Ive never tried the Methi Tea before. Always wanted to though but I was nervous about the aloe content in the step 2 part.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel

For my Moisture.....I'm undecided?  

I have some KBB Luscious Locs Hair Mask I should pull out & use.

I need to come up with a good Regi.  

I need to incorporate my AE Garlic somewhere in there too.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel said:


> *Ive never tried the Methi Tea before. Always wanted to though but I was nervous about the aloe content in the step 2 part*.



@Beamodel

I don't see how they go together in that order 

That's why I will probably use Step 2 to Cowash with before applying Step 1.

And to wash out the Methi, I might use HV's Red Roobis Tea & Argan.

The Step 2 makes me feel like I need to follow it up with something else.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Beamodel  I don't see how they go together in that order  That's why I will probably use Step 2 to Cowash with before applying Step 1.  And to wash out the Methi, I might use HV's Red Roobis Tea & Argan.  The Step 2 makes me feel like I need to follow it up with something else.



IDareT'sHair

Hmp interesting. I love HV stuff.


----------



## Froreal3

Evening ladies! Why did I randomly make a hairveda cart?


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair

KBB luscious locks didn't work for my hair but it's loaded with aloe though. I wanted to like it so bad too bc so many people love it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel said:


> *Hmp interesting. I love HV stuff.*



@Beamodel

I  the way it smells, but it doesn't seem Moisturizing enough after Step 1.



Froreal3 said:


> *Evening ladies! Why did I randomly make a hairveda cart?*



@Froreal3 

I kept making them earlier in the week with VF and AG.



Beamodel said:


> *KBB luscious locks didn't work for my hair but it's loaded with aloe though. I wanted to like it so bad too bc so many people love it.*



@Beamodel

It use to have a lot of STANS back in the day. 

 Even if it was $25 for 8oz

But You don't hear too many people talk about it any more. 

And it's in Target now so it seems like people would be talking about it more.erplexed

Also one turn-off for me was when they put it in a Tube (instead of Jar).


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair

Have you seen you at your Target yet? It's at mines.


----------



## faithVA

Froreal3 said:


> Evening ladies! Why did I randomly make a hairveda cart?



What in it?


----------



## Froreal3

faithVA said:


> What in it?



faithVA 

2 Vatika Frostings
1 Whipped Clouds
1 Whipped Creme Ends Hydration
1 Sitrinillah


----------



## faithVA

Froreal3 said:


> faithVA
> 
> 2 Vatika Frostings
> 1 Whipped Clouds
> 1 Whipped Creme Ends Hydration
> 1 Sitrinillah



You need something else in it to spice it up.


----------



## Froreal3

faithVA said:


> You need something else in it to spice it up.



Like what? faithVA? I don't really want/need anything else. Not that I need what's in the cart anyway. lol


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel said:


> *Have you seen you at your Target yet? It's at mines.*



Beamodel

 Yes KBB has been at my Target. 

 The Luscious Locs, the Sweet Ambrosia, Butter, Cremes and several other things


----------



## Froreal3

Oh I have an Acai Berry Phyto in there. Never tried.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair

I'm sorry I meant to type Oyin. Have you seen Oyin at your target yet?


----------



## faithVA

Froreal3 said:


> Like what? faithVA? I don't really want/need anything else. Not that I need what's in the cart anyway. lol



I don't know. Was just bored and trying to get dome excitement through your shopping cart since I won't be buying anything for a while.


----------



## Froreal3

^^LOL faithVA

I'm really not purchasing anything either. Today is the 8th. I've been good for 8 whole days.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel

I haven't been to Target.  I rarely go there.  

I should look to see if it's on-line.

However, next time I actually go to Target, Imma definitely be looking for it.

I want some BSP. 

In fact, I made a CM Cart last night (didn't get it) with:

J&B
BSP
Hair Dew

*Free Shipping* I wish I could get it for 20% & Free Shipping.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair

Keep me posted if yours have it. I probably does. That way you don't have to wait on shipping etc.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Beamodel

I will. I just made another CM Cart of BSP.erplexed


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel

I should take my Sorry behind over there today. 

It's about 2-3 Exits from my house.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

Waiting for a mini-review of BRB's Chai Tea Pre-Rx.


----------



## Babygrowth

Annabelle is showing off. I may have to add her to my list and swap out with one of the others.... its sooo many different items/scents I get so overwhelmed looking through those products.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl

LACE is having a 20% Flash Sale today starting 12 noon CST.

Code = *FLSH0314*


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Beamodel  I will. I just made another CM Cart of BSP.erplexed



IDareT'sHair

Lol, are you gonna get it. I have 1/2 a jar somewhere around here


----------



## Beamodel

Babygrowth said:


> Annabelle is showing off. I may have to add her to my list and swap out with one of the others.... its sooo many different items/scents I get so overwhelmed looking through those products.



Babygrowth

Annabelle's quickly became a staple for me (which it's very hard to please my hair)


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Beamodel @Brownie518

CCs Naturals Horsetail Butter is Good, but the Pumpkin Pie scent is too skrong.

I mean way too Skrong.

I hope the Sweet Potato Pie scent isn't as skrong.

I have the Sweet Potato Pie in x2 other products.erplexed


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair

Awe no. Do you think you can still use it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel

I put some in a smaller jar.  

I'll use that and stick the rest of it back in the Fridge for later.

At least I know if I ever get the Butter Crème or Crème Brulee (which I've been looking at) it will be nice and 'scenty'

The Pumpkin Pie has a very 'spicy' Cinnamon-y, Clove-y, Pumpkin-y scent.

Very Heavy Scent.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Imma make a LACE Naturals Cart right quick.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> Imma make a LACE Naturals Cart right quick.



What do you like from them?


----------



## Froreal3

Babygrowth said:


> Annabelle is showing off. I may have to add her to my list and swap out with one of the others.... its sooo many different items/scents I get so overwhelmed looking through those products.



I agree with Beamodel. That's a staple line now. Hair creams, leave in sprays, yummy scents. Stand outs for me are the cookie dough, blueberry, and pumpkin spice scents. Pumpkin and cookie dough are my favorites so far.

Sent from my Snow White Frost Galaxy S4


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518

Supreme Butter is nice & Whippy. Great Selection of scents and they are on point.

 And the Bramhi DC'er.

Imma get:
x1 Bramhi
x1 Ayurvedic Mist (Spritz)


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Froreal3 

I got the Birthday Cake & the Caramel Crunch yesterday. 

Can't wait to use them.

I also like the Scalp Rx.  It's a good smelling hair grease.


----------



## Froreal3

I am getting the caramel, watermelon, buttercream, and marshmallows in my next order. 

Sent from my Snow White Frost Galaxy S4


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Froreal3

If/When I do another order (for the Ayurvedic Crème) 

 I'll get:

Pineapple Passionfruit and some other summer scents - Something Tropical probably not Watermelon.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair said:


> Beamodel  I put some in a smaller jar.  I'll use that and stick the rest of it back in the Fridge for later.  At least I know if I ever get the Butter Crème or Crème Brulee (which I've been looking at) it will be nice and 'scenty'  The Pumpkin Pie has a very 'spicy' Cinnamon-y, Clove-y, Pumpkin-y scent.  Very Heavy Scent.



IDareT'sHair

I'm not too into cinnamon type scents. Too spicy like for me


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel said:


> *I'm not too into cinnamon type scents. Too spicy like for me*



@Beamodel

Yeah....Too much Fragrance.

 It is so Spicy it cleared up my Sinuses.....


----------



## Beamodel

I love the caramel crunch scent from Annabelle's


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Beamodel  Yeah....Too much Fragrance.  It is so Spicy it cleared up my Sinuses.....



Lol IDareT'sHair


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel said:


> *Lol*


 
Beamodel

 Girl...Why you think I said I stuck it back in the Fridge.

 Too bad though because _'performance wise'_ it's all thaterplexed.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel said:


> *I love the caramel crunch scent from Annabelle's*


 
Beamodel

 I really like those Hair Cremes.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair

I don't know what Erica does but she does it well. Those hair creams are fab. You gotta try to leave in pudding. It's equally great like the hair cream.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel said:


> *I don't know what Erica does but she does it well. Those hair creams are fab. You gotta try to leave in pudding. It's equally great like the hair cream.*



Beamodel

 I will.  

 And I want to try that Apple Strengthening DC'er.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair

I was looking at that apple stuff too. Looks promising


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Supergirl Allandra dontspeakdefeat

Please see #51354 #51353 etc......


----------



## IDareT'sHair

FroReal Beamodel

I see that Knucklehead is back.


----------



## Froreal3

^^^Next time I get something from APB will probably be sometime in May.  I'll pick up the hair/scalp treat, try the apple strengthening thingy, and probably a couple more hair creams.


----------



## Froreal3

I'm going out this evening. Don't know how I should wear my hair. It's in about 12 large lazy twists right now. I'm style challenged.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair

I see, they did that in other threads too. So childish.


----------



## Ltown

Hey ladies, IDareT'sHair I know you keep it real in here. 

Nothing new as usual with me of course just stopping by. I did buy more HV; keeping dd and sister well stocked. I might try to catch up with you all and the hair butter; i'm trying to save $$ for house updates now.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ltown

Hi Ms. LT!  I saw where HV had a Sale on their Vatika Frosting.  

I kept making Carts, but didn't end up getting any.

But I will get some before she stops selling it in June.


----------



## Brownie518

Hey, ladies. I'm at work. Had a sweet DC session with SD Razz yesterday. I think that's my favorite! 

What I don't get is how I can type in certain words and automatically get ***** but those types of screen names get through...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Doing an Overnight "Soak" with Extra Virgin Olive Oil.

Getting ready to steep some Oatstraw Tea for tomorrow


----------



## Beamodel

I don't know if it's Alter Ego, a fresh relaxer or me washing my hair only once a week. But something is causing my shedding & breakage to decrease dramatically. 

I'm gonna henna today but after I do, I will try washing my hair once a week to see if it's that (less manipulation) or Alter Ego (garlic/shedding) keeping my hair in check.


----------



## Babygrowth

Beamodel said:


> I don't know if it's Alter Ego, a fresh relaxer or me washing my hair only once a week. But something is causing my shedding & breakage to decrease dramatically.
> 
> I'm gonna henna today but after I do, I will try washing my hair once a week to see if it's that (less manipulation) or Alter Ego (garlic/shedding) keeping my hair in check.



Hi! Its probably a combination of all of those things. Washing once a week for me has helped my shedding and retention. But I miss playing in my products just not more than I miss my hair thriving!


----------



## Beamodel

Babygrowth said:


> Hi! Its probably a combination of all of those things. Washing once a week for me has helped my shedding and retention. But I miss playing in my products just not more than I miss my hair thriving!



Babygrowth

I agree. It probably is a combo of it. It's gonna be hard like you said to only wash once a week but less manipulation might be what's best right now.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Finished Up:
x1 16oz SSI Fortifying Hair Mask 
No back ups will reup maybe BF? *probably not M-Day*


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Babygrowth Beamodel

Good Morning Ladies!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Beamodel I Agree with @Babygrowth 

You did several things that may have helped:

Stop Tea Rinsing
Henna
Fresh Relaxer
AE Garlic

All of these probably attributed to things slowing down.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair

Good morning. Yea you guys are right. It feels good to not see so much shed hair in my comb.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel 

Are you still doing your Hair or are you finished?


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair

I'm gonna do it later. I wanted to bring my DS to the movies then come back and do my hair. Are you almost done with yours?


----------



## Beamodel

divachyk 

I'm really thinking my hair might be low porosity. Or normal to low. I don't know lol. I really wish there was a more accurate test besides the water/hair sink/float test.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel said:


> *I'm gonna do it later. I wanted to bring my DS to the movies then come back and do my hair. Are you almost done with yours?*




Beamodel

 I'm under the Steamer (so yeah, I guess I'm almost done).

 What are you going to see at the Movies?


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair

He wants to see the Lego movie. It's been getting great reviews.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel said:


> *He wants to see the Lego movie. It's been getting great reviews.*



@Beamodel

It looks REALLY Good Too! 

I'll probably buy it once it comes out For Sale (maybe by Summer).

Question: Brownie said she's been loving SCM on Wet Hair. 

 Have you ever tried it that way?

I still have SCM and PBLM I haven't used.

  Remember she sent me those way before she officially Launched them.

I need to use those. Maybe now that it's getting warmer, I can get to those. 

 Although I just heard something about Snow...


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair

Yes! I use both of them on wet and dry hair. They work equally well both ways. You should crack them open and try them out. 

I've been on my Annabelle kick lately bc I'm trying g to hold on to my HH stuff. I'm still undecided if I will purchase again in the future.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Froreal3

Wait! Isn't TODAY the Big Day????


----------



## Froreal3

^^^Thanks IDareT'sHair!


----------



## Beamodel

Froreal3

Happy Birthday


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel said:


> @IDareT'sHair
> 
> Yes! I use both of them on wet and dry hair. They work equally well both ways. You should crack them open and try them out.
> 
> I've been on my Annabelle kick lately *bc I'm trying g to hold on to my HH stuff. I'm still undecided if I will purchase again in the future.*



@Beamodel

This is where I'm at too? 

I wish I could find a replacement for "Sprout" 

I got Jar Of Joe covered with Liquid Gold's Whipped Java Bean.

I'm right there with you: 

 I have both of those (SCM & PBLM), x1 Jar of Carrot Cake x2 Big City Punches, x1 Liquid Cake Batter and x1 each of 8oz Sprout, 8oz Jar of Joe and x1 bottle of Moisture Riser.

Most I only have x1 of, so I will be reassessing.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Froreal3

:scratchchI should buy something to Help You Celebrate Your B-Day!


----------



## Beamodel

I have 
X 2.5 PLBM 
X 1.5 SCM
X 1 moisture riser
X 1 cake batter
X 1 expessoself 
X 1 16 oz pink grapefruit 
X 1.5 carrot cake 
X 2 Jar of joe
X 1 caramel frapp 
X 1 blackberry sage
X 1 tutti Frutti 
2 oz sprout

As you can see, I loved HH products. I might have more that I am forgetting to list.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair ^^^


----------



## Froreal3

Beamodel said:


> Froreal3
> 
> Happy Birthday



Thanks sis!



IDareT'sHair said:


> Froreal3
> 
> :scratchchI should buy something to Help You Celebrate Your B-Day!


----------



## Golden75

Well my Target finally got Camille Rose - they only had the mask and a moisturizer. They had all the new CD stuff, no Oyin and still no KBB, but I'm thinking it will get there with these 2 new additions.  They moved Jane Carter down several shelves .


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel said:


> I have
> *X 2.5 PLBM
> X 1.5 SCM
> X 1 moisture riser
> X 1 cake batter
> X 1 expessoself
> X 1 16 oz pink grapefruit
> X 1.5 carrot cake
> X 2 Jar of joe
> X 1 caramel frapp
> X 1 blackberry sage
> X 1 tutti Frutti
> 2 oz sprout
> 
> As you can see, I loved HH products. I might have more that I am forgetting to list.*



Beamodel

 Very Nice Stash!  I love that Tutti Fruitti.  

 I think may have 1/2 Jar of that someplace?

 Oh, and I have x1 Bottle of Dark Honey Rinse (Cowash)


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair said:


> Beamodel  Very Nice Stash!  I love that Tutti Fruitti.  I think may have 1/2 Jar of that someplace?  Oh, and I have x1 Bottle of Dark Honey Rinse (Cowash)



IDareT'sHair

Lol, me too. I only have one bottle of the dark honey rinse. I knew I was missing something


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Froreal3 said:


> Thanks sis!


 
Froreal3

 You Know How WE Do!



Golden75 said:


> *Well my Target finally got Camille Rose - they only had the mask and a moisturizer. They had all the new CD stuff, no Oyin and still no KBB, but I'm thinking it will get there with these 2 new additions. They moved Jane Carter down several shelves *.


 
Golden75

 Hi Ms. G!

 I did not make it to Target yesterday.  I know mine has KBB, CR, Curls, DevaCare or Curl? Jane Carter, Mizani, Nubian, SM etc.....

 So, I'm sure they will get Carol's Daughter and _Hopefully_ Oyin.

 *rant i want some bsp*


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel said:


> *Lol, me too. I only have one bottle of the dark honey rinse. I knew I was missing something*



Beamodel

 Lawd!  She went out in a Blaze of Glory tho':gunner7:.....
 If she had a good sale....I probably would bite.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair 

She had one of those 26% off sales on the 26th. I wonder how it went for her. I'm just not ready yet to buy again. Plus I don't need anything from her yet lol.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Beamodel

Yeah, I really haven't looked at her site much or kept up with anything (especially since I found that other 8oz Jar of Sprout) 

You know I had to throw x1 8oz broken Jar out....

When/*If* I decide to ever purchase, I'll check the site more often.

Right now, I'm good.

I guess those 26% will be every 26th.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair

Yea I guess so. On the 26th of every month.


----------



## divachyk

Happy Birthday Froreal3!

Beamodel, what is your hair doing right now? The water test is hit/miss.

My Target has Carol's Daughter but no Oyin yet.

 I didn't feel up to cleansing and hopping in/out the shower so I'm dry DCing with APB Blueberry. This is my first time using.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

divachyk

Hey Ms. Lady!

Please come back and give a mini-review.  Thank You.

So far, I have not been interested in purchasing any of the APB DC'ers (except the Apple Strengthening one).


----------



## divachyk

IDareT'sHair, I will do. I loved the white chocolate one. I haven't tried apple strengthening.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

divachyk

Thanks Girlie!

I may visit some of those if I ever get my Stash of DC'ers down to a manageable level.


----------



## divachyk

Blueberry Cheesecake rocks!

I spritzed with tea and applied Blueberry to damp, un-washed hair. I steamed for about 45 minutes and allowed it to sit on my hair for about 30 more minutes while busy around the house. My hair was amazingly soft upon rinsing. So soft that I felt I could skip using leave-ins. Of course I won't be that foolish! I'm test driving Blueberry as a leave-in. I'm currently air drying and so far, so good. My hair feels so, so soft. I will report back after being 100% dry to let you know my final thoughts. 

IDareT'sHair


----------



## Babygrowth

Happy birthday Froreal3! 

Ladies I realized that for some odd reason if I hold on to products too long my hair stops responding to them like how they used to. Like I've had these SSI avocado and SSI Okra condishes forever and my hair feels different now then when it did in the beginning. Like not as soft or strong. Anywhoo I guess I will have to use up things within 6months of opening and using them. As well as really assessing what products I need. I can always pj DC'ers, LI's and creams/creamy butters. I use those ALOT!


----------



## Froreal3

Thank you! 

^^Same here Babygrowth. I used SSI Okra followed by SSI Riche. Didn't really feel like I needed the Riche, but used it anyway to bring it down to about one application left.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Babygrowth said:


> *Ladies I realized that for some odd reason if I hold on to products too long my hair stops responding to them like how they used to. Like I've had these SSI avocado and SSI Okra condishes forever and my hair feels different now then when it did in the beginning. Like not as soft or strong. Anywhoo I guess I will have to use up things within 6months of opening and using them. As well as really assessing what products I need.* I can always pj DC'ers, LI's and creams/creamy butters. I use those ALOT!


 
Babygrowth

 Excellent Point.


----------



## Beamodel

divachyk said:


> IDareT'sHair, I will do. I loved the white chocolate one. I haven't tried apple strengthening.



divachyk

The white chocolate one is ok to me. But I love the blueberry DC. I'm gonna use that after I rinse this henna out.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Beamodel

How was the movie? My niece (little one) was going to see _"Mr. Peabody"_. 

I tried to convince them to go see the Lego Movie instead.


----------



## Froreal3

Feeling the combo of Okra Winfrey followed by the Riche.  The Okra reminds me of the Komaza. I think it's comparable to it.

And this Juicy Berry Buttercream Frosting smells so good in my hair. My hair had a great all SSI wash day. SSI is now another staple line. Hair feels soft, strong, and well conditioned.  

Cowash: Blueberry cowash
Protein: Okra
DC: Riche
Leave in: Cococream
Seal: Juicy Berry


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Beamodel  How was the movie? My niece (little one) was going to see "Mr. Peabody".  I tried to convince them to go see the Lego Movie instead.



IDareT'sHair

It was really good and had a good message. Not as good as Frozen but I really enjoyed it. We will watch Mr Peabody next week.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Froreal3 said:


> *And this Juicy Berry Buttercream Frosting smells so good in my hair. My hair had a great all SSI wash day. SSI is now another staple line. Hair feels soft, strong, and well conditioned.
> 
> Cowash: Blueberry cowash
> Protein: Okra
> DC: Riche
> Leave in: Cococream
> Seal: Juicy Berry*


 
Froreal3

 Very, Very Nice


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel said:


> It was really good and had a good message. *Not as good as Frozen* but I really enjoyed it. We will watch Mr Peabody next week.


 
Beamodel

 I'm definitely buying this too!


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair

Oh heck yea!!!! That's a great one


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel

Every ADULT that has seen it, said it was/is a Great Movie.

I'm trying to think if I'm waiting on any more Products? :scratchch 

Or if everything is in.erplexed


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel

I had to go back & look:  L.A.C.E. Naturals


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair

Did u place and order with CC naturals flash sale? I'm not waiting on anything except for this darn henna. I'm gonna be doing hair all flipping night long. My henna only been in for about 45 mins now. 

Used up one box of Reshma Henna. No back ups, will repurchase in about a week lol.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair said:


> Beamodel  I had to go back & look:  L.A.C.E. Naturals



IDareT'sHair

That's what I was thinking of Lace. I said CC lol


----------



## divachyk

Beamodel said:


> divachyk
> 
> The white chocolate one is ok to me. But I love the blueberry DC. I'm gonna use that after I rinse this henna out.



Beamodel, my hair ate up that white chocolate. My hair is loving blueberry too. It's hard to compare which I love better out of the two.


----------



## Beamodel

divachyk

I'm glad it worked out well for you. That's my "go to" DC now. It's even giving my boo thang Sitrinillah a run for it's money.


----------



## Brownie518

Froreal3 - HAPPY BIRTHDAY!! I hope you had a wonderful day!!


----------



## Brownie518

divachyk decided it for me. I"m going to DC with either Blueberry Cheesecake or the White Chocolate on Wednesday, see how they work for me. Fingers crossed!!

Beamodel  Love that HH list, girlie!!  Off the top of my head, I have:

4 Jar of Joe
4 Carrot Cake
3 Liquid Gold Cake Batter
2 Soft Coconut Marshmallow
2 Mango Colada
2 Espressoself
3 Green Tea Time
2 Sprout
2 Tutti Frutti
1 Caramel Frapp
Numerous Soft & Creamies...


----------



## Brownie518

I can't wait to see Frozen..you all just reminded me that I need to get that. 

I have no outstanding orders right now...*sigh* I wouldn't mind ordering something but I guess I'll wait...LOL


----------



## divachyk

Brownie518, I hope you love them. My hair air dried super soft.


----------



## Beamodel

Brownie518 said:


> divachyk decided it for me. I"m going to DC with either Blueberry Cheesecake or the White Chocolate on Wednesday, see how they work for me. Fingers crossed!!  Beamodel  Love that HH list, girlie!!  Off the top of my head, I have:  4 Jar of Joe 4 Carrot Cake 3 Liquid Gold Cake Batter 2 Soft Coconut Marshmallow 2 Mango Colada 2 Espressoself 3 Green Tea Time 2 Sprout 2 Tutti Frutti 1 Caramel Frapp Numerous Soft & Creamies...



Brownie518

Big baller, shot caller lol. I'm loving your list as well. 

Please keep us posted on how the Blueberry DC worked for you. I live that stuff. Used it last night after my henna treatment. Soft lovely hair is the result


----------



## Beamodel

Brownie518 said:


> I can't wait to see Frozen..you all just reminded me that I need to get that.  I have no outstanding orders right now...*sigh* I wouldn't mind ordering something but I guess I'll wait...LOL



Brownie518

Frozen was really good. They brought it back to the theaters temporarily. I love that movie along with my all time favorite Lion King


----------



## Froreal3

So no Oyin at my Target yet.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Thinking about getting a couple KeraVada Oils.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair

Which oils are you looking at??? I looove the Fenugreek Bhringraj!! Do I say that about all of their oils? 

I used some APB Blueberry Cheesecake hair creme before work today..


----------



## divachyk

IDareT'sHair, I like KV oils for overnight pre-poo.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> Which oils are you looking at??? *I looove the Fenugreek Bhringraj!!* Do I say that about all of their oils?
> 
> I used some APB Blueberry Cheesecake hair creme before work today..


 
Brownie518

 This one and the Henna & Fenugreek one.



divachyk said:


> *I like KV oils for overnight pre-poo.*


 
divachyk

 They are Multi-Purpose/Multi-Functional aren't they?


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair

Yes, I am going to try that Henna next. Anything with Fenugreek is great.


----------



## Brownie518

I told you the Strawberry Daiquir smells good.  I think I'll get the Henna in that scent.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> Yes, I am going to try that *Henna* next. Anything with *Fenugreek* is great.




Brownie518

 Yeah....I want to try that one



Brownie518 said:


> I* told you the Strawberry Daiquir smells good.  I think I'll get the Henna in that scent.*


 
Brownie518

 Interesting.  Because I couldn't figure out which scents to get.  I had:

 Buttercreme
 Warm Vanilla Sugar

 Maybe I will try the Strawberry Daiquiri.

 *tryin' very hard not to hit paynah*erplexed.....


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Finished up:
x1 4oz Kenyan Coffee (KeraVada Hair Oil) - I have x1 8oz Back up


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Um....Okay I was playing around with a KeraVada Cart, and it 'checked me out'

So, I guess I ended up with: x1 8oz Henna & Fenugreek in Strawberry Daiquirierplexed...


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair

Yeah..uh huh. IT checked YOU out. LOL!!!
I really like that scent. The Warm Vanilla isnt my favorite. I only get the Buttercream and the Cotton Candy, usually.


----------



## Brownie518

When I get home from work Wednesday morning, I plan to soak my hair in the Amla Brahmi Bhringraj blend and then wash in the evening. My APB DC test...


----------



## Beamodel

Brownie518 said:


> IDareT'sHair  Yes, I am going to try that Henna next. Anything with Fenugreek is great.



I have the henna one and I like it Brownie518


----------



## Brownie518

Beamodel

Yes, when I was looking at it last week, I remembered that you gave a good review. Im going to get some...


----------



## Beamodel

Brownie518

When you get it, keep us posted on your thoughts if it. I'm sure you will love it though. All of their oils are good.


----------



## Brownie518

I will..you know I'll use it right away, too! LOL! 

Used up:
HH Carrot Cake
CD Monoi Anti Breakage spray
HH Soft Coconut Marshmallows


----------



## Froreal3

IDareT'sHair said:


> Um....Okay I was playing around with a KeraVada Cart, and *it 'checked me out*'
> 
> So, I guess I ended up with: x1 8oz Henna & Fenugreek in Strawberry Daiquirierplexed...



The  has a mind of its own now?


----------



## Froreal3

I'm definitely getting about two keravada oils as soon as my "low by" is over. I want Fenugreek in Buttercream again and something else...


----------



## Brownie518

^^ 'Low-buy' 

Yeah, that's what I'm on, too...a low-buy


----------



## Froreal3

Brownie518 said:


> ^^ 'Low-buy'
> 
> Yeah, that's what I'm on, too...a low-buy



Brownie518...it's supposed to be a three item per month limit. I was buying up everything in February...so yeah, I'm giving myself a do over in March.  I've been good for 10 whole days. 21 more to go. erplexed


----------



## Brownie518

Froreal3

3 items??? Well, I sure wish you luck on that one. Maybe I could do 3 vendors 
21 days. *sigh*


----------



## Froreal3

^^Brownie518 If I do one item a week, or an order of three things, I should be fine.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518 @Beamodel @Froreal3

Seriously. 

I had made a couple KV Carts earlier just to check discount & shipping but never hit PayNah although I got all the way to the PayPal Screen.

I ended up backing it out.

So, when I made that last 'mock cart' with the Henna (Strawberry) in it, I was checking to make sure the LHCF Discount was in place at the bottom of the screen.

Instead of taking me to PayPal it said: _'Thank You for Your Purchase!'_..

At least it was just the one with the one Henna/Strawberry and not the Cart with the 4 other ones in it.

Seriously. That's what happened. 

If it had been the Cart with the other ones, I would be contacting them for a Cancellation.


----------



## beautyaddict1913

Hello ladies. I'm doing my hair this morning. I'm currently doing a pre-poo with Saravun Brocolli cream (almost done with it) and HTN growth oil. I'm going to detangle before I wash like I used to back in the day. I also need to get a new pair of shears because I need a trim. I will be back later because I'm kind of uncertain about today's regimen lol


----------



## divachyk

My hair is still super soft. Annabelle's is the truth!


----------



## DoDo

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518 @Beamodel @Froreal3
> 
> Seriously.
> 
> I had made a couple KV Carts earlier just to check discount & shipping but never hit PayNah although I got all the way to the PayPal Screen.
> 
> I ended up backing it out.
> 
> So, when I made that last 'mock cart' with the Henna (Strawberry) in it, I was checking to make sure the LHCF Discount was in place at the bottom of the screen.
> 
> Instead of taking me to PayPal it said: _'Thank You for Your Purchase!'_..
> 
> At least it was just the one with the one Henna/Strawberry and not the Cart with the 4 other ones in it.
> 
> Seriously. That's what happened.
> 
> If it had been the Cart with the other ones, I would be contacting them for a Cancellation.



IDareT'sHair

That makes total sense because that nearly happened to me yesterday. I was lucky because the Visa circle was filled in instead of the Paypal circle under payment method. In order to put it through Visa they would have needed more information so I was saved from an accidental purchase. 

However, the lhcf code didn't work for me (I may be using the wrong one?), so I decided not to hit pay now.


----------



## DoDo

divachyk said:


> My hair is still super soft. Annabelle's is the truth!



divachyk

I am so happy you and Beamodel reccommended this line. The smell of that pumpkin spice ayurvedic hair creme...

OMG!

I might have to get the butter, the leave in, and the DC  .

I went with Froreal3 's preference for the scent and with IDareT'sHair 's preference for the Ayurvedic blend.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair

That is so crazy how KV checked you out like that. Well I do want that strawberry daquri scent but it will be a long time before I do that. I have like 5 or 6 oils to use up from them first.


----------



## Beamodel

DoDo

I love everything I've had from Annabelle's so far. I'm glad you like it as well. Makes me feel all happy inside


----------



## DoDo

Beamodel said:


> DoDo
> 
> I love everything I've had from Annabelle's so far. I'm glad you like it as well. *Makes me feel all happy inside*



Beamodel

Awww


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@DoDo

Yesss! The Ayurvedic Crème is very good. 

So far, I'm not overly wild about the 'scents' (I've tried so far).

For me, they've just been "okay".  

 Hope I like the Burfday Cake & Caramel Crunch.

I think I got 'scent spoiled' by Jasmines Bath & Beauty *now discontinued* 

Lawd...Jasmine's had scents like non-other.

L.A.C.E.'s scents have also been very good.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel said:


> *That is so crazy how KV checked you out like that.*


 
Beamodel

 Yeah.  I was not 'happy' but at least it was 1 instead of 4.

 So, be careful, playing around with their Cart.


----------



## Froreal3

DoDo I'm feeling the pumpkin and cookie dough scent. I can't stop smelling the cookie dough leave in pudding. It moisturizes just as well as the hair cream moisturizers on damp/wet hair. I haven't tried it on dry hair yet.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Froreal3

Okay...What did you say the consistency of the Leave-In is?


----------



## Froreal3

IDareT'sHair said:


> Froreal3
> 
> Okay...What did you say the consistency of the Leave-In is?



Thick and creamy... ever so slightly more dense than the creams...yummy.













Sent from my Snow White Frost Galaxy S4


----------



## Froreal3

I like the blueberry too, but I love the pumpkin the best, 2nd cookie dough, 3rd blueberry. I can't wait to get my new stuff. I shouldn't open it, but I will just to smell it...then I'll stash it in the fridge as punishment for purchasing it in the first place.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Froreal3

Very Nice Mini-Tutorial.

For some reason, I thought it was in a bottle?

Thanks for sharing.

*Adding it to my list*


----------



## Froreal3

^^ Nah, I remember the pic being of it in a jar...I was like, "Hmm...leave in pudding...different...lemme try it...for you know um research purposes."


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Froreal3 said:


> *^^ Nah, I remember the pic being of it in a jar...I was like, "Hmm...leave in pudding...different...lemme try it...for you know um research purposes." *


 
Froreal3

 You did an Excellent Job showing that product.  (For Research Purposes).


----------



## Froreal3

^ It's all good. Just in case others would like to peer review it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Froreal3

I ack like I ain't got no sense with these KeraVada Oils..... 

I'm so glad they lowered the price.

That's why I didn't have any. Cause I just blow right through them.

I wish I could control myself.


----------



## Froreal3

IDareT'sHair 

^^I'mma pick up at least two after I'm done with a couple more oils. That Fenugreek I had was divine. I'm done with HV Vatika (no back ups, will repurchase), but I have two SD Nourish and one HV Cocasta. I want to get down to one oil.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Froreal3 said:


> @IDareT'sHair
> 
> ^^I'mma pick up at least two after I'm done with a couple more oils. That Fenugreek I had was divine. I'm done with HV Vatika (no back ups, will repurchase), but *I have two SD Nourish and one HV Cocasta. I want to get down to one oil*.


 
Froreal3

 I want/need both of those (bolded).

 I know I'll never get down to 1 oil.  I need JBCO (a must have).  

 And then there are other Oils I  specifically like to use with my Leave-Ins.  Argan etc....


----------



## Froreal3

...oh and I don't count cooking oils like GSO, sunflower, EVOO etc. ^^^

Love HV Vatika. My staple prepoo, sealant, detangler etc. I think I'll start on using the Nourishes now that my dear HV is gone.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Froreal3

The Oils I think I need: (don't judge) - No particular order
ED JBCO
Marie Dean Argan and MD's Babbasu
Afroveda's Shikakai Oil
Hairveda's CoCosta, Avosoya, Jardin, Vatika Frosting
 KeraVada
SD's Nourish
PuraBody Brazil Loc
Hydratherma Naturals
EVOO
EVCO


----------



## Froreal3

When I replenish, I will cop:

2 Keravada oils
2 HV Vatika Frostings
1 HV Cocasta

I don't want any other oils. SD's Nourish is nice, especially because of the ceramides, but they are a little too thin for my liking. I like my oils on the more substantial side if they are gonna be sealing anything in.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Froreal3

And probably HQS Coconut & Lime Oil

Oh...and I don't really count: Hemp, Grapeseed, Wheat Germ, Rice Bran, Jojoba.


----------



## Froreal3

^^I don't count those...those are regla oils. 

Hmm...how does HQS compare to HV VF? I love the scent of the HV. IDareT'sHair?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Froreal3

I like Nourish to use with my Leave-In when I dry my Hair.  

So, I basically use do a LCO before I get under the dryer.

A lot of the "thinner" oils are used with my Leave In.

Oh, and I forgot: PALTAS.  (gotta have that too).

#thelifeofapj


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Froreal3 said:


> ^^I don't count those...those are regla oils.
> 
> *Hmm...how does HQS compare to HV VF? I love the scent of the HV.*



@Froreal3

Exact same consistency. Exactly the Same.

 Different scents. The Coconut & Lime smells like Sprite or 7up.

HQS also has: Mango, Strawberry and some other scents. 

I've only tried the Coconut & Lime


----------



## DoDo

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Froreal3
> 
> The Oils I think I need: (don't judge) - No particular order
> ED JBCO
> Marie Dean Argan and MD's Babbasu
> Afroveda's Shikakai Oil
> *Hairveda's CoCosta, Avosoya, Jardin, Vatika Frosting*
> * KeraVada*
> SD's Nourish
> PuraBody Brazil Loc
> Hydratherma Naturals
> EVOO
> EVCO



Oh IDareT'sHair !

 I am loving this list. I am putting in bold what I would like in my stash too .

And evoo and evco stays in my stash, its like one of the four food groups but- for *hair *.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

DoDo said:


> Oh !
> 
> I am loving this list. I am putting in bold what I would like in my stash too .
> 
> *And evoo and evco stays in my stash, its like one of the four food groups but- for hair *.



@DoDo 

It is

Yeah, sad part is, I can justify why I need every last one of those Oils (which is terrible).


----------



## Froreal3

IDareT'sHair said:


> Froreal3
> 
> I like Nourish to use with my Leave-In when I dry my Hair.
> 
> So, I basically use do a LCO before I get under the dryer.
> 
> A lot of the "thinner" oils are used with my Leave In.
> 
> Oh, and I forgot: PALTAS.  (gotta have that too).
> 
> #thelifeofapj



IDareT'sHair Give me an example of how you use the thinner oils as part of your leave in.


----------



## DoDo

Froreal3 said:


> IDareT'sHair Give me an example of how you use the thinner oils as part of your leave in.



IDareT'sHair I agree with Froreal3 . I would like to know how you "justify" those oils. I bet your hair is as lush as the Amazon rain forest.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Froreal3

On wet/damp Hair: I apply my Leave-In which is usually a Liquid/Spritz to detangle with and then I will apply a couple drops of Oil on top and perch myself under the dryer.

The Oil seals everything in and keeps my hair soft during the drying process.

I also do this when I use a Creamy Leave-In (Detangler).  I also add a couple drops of oil on top before getting under the dryer.

Lately, though I've been using a Liquid Detangler/Leave-In instead of a Creamy one.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

DoDo Froreal3

Most of those 'thinner' ones work very well with my drying process (Leave-Ins).  

The Argan, the Babbasu, Avosoya, SD's Nourish. I consider those part of my Leave-In application.

The Heavier ones and other ones are for Sealing or some sort of Growth Aide or Treatment.


----------



## Froreal3

Hmmmm, I don't get under the dryer unless it's for my dc. I might try that. IDareT'sHair


----------



## DoDo

IDareT'sHair

Nice!

And with that dryness becomes a distant not-so-fond memory!


----------



## DoDo

Froreal3 said:


> Hmmmm, I don't get under the dryer unless it's for my dc. I might try that. IDareT'sHair



Froreal3

I'm about to try that too!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Froreal3

If you do try it (for Research purposes) on damp hair w/o being under a dryer, let me know how it works out for you.

I never use a Setting Lotion type (product) w/o a couple drops of Oil.

Those thinner Oils have a purpose in my Regimen as do the thicker ones. I could probably scale them all back, but I like the variety.

Example

CoCosta/JBCO/HBCO/ = Sealing/*Growth 
KeraVada/PALTAS/HTN/AV Shikakai Oil/Pimento Oil/VF = Scalp Treatment/Growth Aides

*Marie Dean, PuraBody, HV Avosoya, SD's Nourish = Leave-In (Lightweight)

Food Grade Oils (Multi Purpose)


----------



## Froreal3

*staring at my Hairveda and Keravada carts* 

I need to be psychoanalyzed.  I must have a void in my life cuz this don't make no typa sense.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Foreal3

Hmph.

Girl Don't let nobody tell you it _"Ain't"_ ....PJ-ism is Real.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Froreal3

On a Side-Note:  I'm a whole lot better than I use to be.


----------



## Froreal3

I was never like this until I started caring about hair.  Everything looks and smells so good..

Ok, well maybe I did have a few dozen earrings and body butters back then...but this is way worse. I think it's because of how accessible the internet makes these yummy goodies. 

Getting something new only gives a temporary satisfaction.  I'mma be strong though. Sheeit, don't let me have a _real_ crisis in life...

I'll probably be broke and on hoarders...but my house will smell really good though...not like cat poo.


----------



## DoDo

Froreal3 said:


> I was never like this until I started caring about hair.  Everything looks and smells so good..
> 
> Ok, well maybe I did have a few dozen earrings and body butters back then...but this is way worse. I think it's because of how accessible the internet makes these yummy goodies.
> 
> Getting something new only gives a temporary satisfaction.  I'mma be strong though. Sheeit, don't let me have a _real_ crisis in life...
> 
> *I'll probably be broke and on hoarders...but my house will smell really good though...not like cat poo.*



Froreal3

Oh no you did not!   

It's okay it will be a whole series . 

You will be on one night and I will be on the following episode . Thank god I have a a full length product closet. My old studio apartment was crammed with product .


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Froreal3 @DoDo

I think keeping my products (Stash) in my Garage keeps me partially in denial.

Because I don't hafta' look at all that stuff. 

Although my Fridge is currently way out of Control.


----------



## Froreal3

^^That's right. I will not be embarrassed with no stanky arse house. MY ish will be smelling like Buttercream Wedding Cake, Marshmallow Frosting, Whipped Clouds, Sunshine Anderson, Almond Heaven, and  Sweet Cream Dew from Up on High. They won't ever wanna leave.


----------



## DoDo

Froreal3 said:


> ^^That's right. I will not be embarrassed with no stanky arse house. *MY ish will be smelling like Buttercream Wedding Cake, Marshmallow Frosting, Whipped Clouds, Sunshine Anderson, Almond Heaven, and  Sweet Cream Dew from Up on High. They won't ever wanna leave.*





Ok Froreal3 

This just gave me life!


----------



## Froreal3

I want.	

ACAI BERRY PHYTO

SITRINILLAH DEEP CONDITIONER

VATIKA FROSTING

WHIPPED CLOUDS


----------



## Froreal3

Ok...I took a few deep breaths and closed out both tabs. My heart was starting to pump. Not a good sign. 20 more days to go. 

*wonders how many endorphins hitting pay now on a KV Fenugreek & Quinoa in Buttercream Wedding scent will give me*


----------



## divachyk

DoDo, I agree with Beamodel, makes me feel all good and junk knowing it worked. I hate when I recommend something and it doesn't work. 

IDareT'sHair, that cart thing is nuts!

Froreal3 DoDo IDareT'sHair, I've tried the moisturize/seal and hop under the dryer. My hair feels dry and crispy when done. Maybe I wasn't using the right oils. However, my hair feels perfect when sealing with a -cone serum which I typically only do when rollersetting. 

T, do you let your hair dry hanging or wrapped? I tried it with my hair in a bun.


----------



## Froreal3

divachyk Sealing with a cone/serum is great. I used to do that till I stopped using cones on a regular basis.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair said:


> Froreal3  Very Nice Mini-Tutorial.  For some reason, I thought it was in a bottle?  Thanks for sharing.  *Adding it to my list*



IDareT'sHair Froreal3

There are two different leave in. 
The pudding in the jar and the liquid in the bottle.


----------



## Froreal3

Beamodel said:


> IDareT'sHair Froreal3
> 
> There are two different leave in.
> The pudding in the jar and the liquid in the bottle.



Yeah... and of course i have both. 

Sent from my Snow White Frost Galaxy S4


----------



## DoDo

Froreal3 said:


> Yeah... and of course i have both.
> 
> Sent from my Snow White Frost Galaxy S4



Froreal3

 You have both, do you?


----------



## Froreal3

^^^DoDo I have a bunch of the leave in sprays coming.


----------



## DoDo

Froreal3 said:


> ^^^DoDo I have a bunch of the leave in sprays coming.



Froreal3

Omg! Those fragrances are crack aren't they? I will live vicariously through you! Make it rain on Erica's pockets, go on girl make it rain!


----------



## Froreal3

IKR ^^^I've been making it hurricane. smh


----------



## caliscurls

I keep coming into this thread, making a cart, then hitting cancel. Now I've resorted to making a Mother's Day Must Have's list to keep my inner PJ in check yet satisfied


----------



## Beamodel

Froreal3 said:


> Yeah... and of course i have both.   Sent from my Snow White Frost Galaxy S4



Lol Froreal3 

Nothing is wrong with that either. I have them both too. Hehehe


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Hey divas I've been really sick for the past two weeks. I have bronchitis and I'm still not back to normal  I just wanted to say hi before my meds knocked me out for most of the day. Hope all is well with you guys, I miss chatting with y'all


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> Hey divas I've been really sick for the past two weeks. *I have bronchitis and I'm still not back to normal*  I just wanted to say hi before my meds knocked me out for most of the day. Hope all is well with you guys, I miss chatting with y'all



@curlyhersheygirl

Had it. 

 It's terrible. It's still lingering a year later.


----------



## Beamodel

curlyhersheygirl said:


> Hey divas I've been really sick for the past two weeks. I have bronchitis and I'm still not back to normal  I just wanted to say hi before my meds knocked me out for most of the day. Hope all is well with you guys, I miss chatting with y'all



curlyhersheygirl

I hope you feel better


----------



## Babygrowth

Hang in there curlyhersheygirl! You will be back to your healthy self before you know it!


----------



## Froreal3

curlyhersheygirl said:


> Hey divas I've been really sick for the past two weeks. I have bronchitis and I'm still not back to normal  I just wanted to say hi before my meds knocked me out for most of the day. Hope all is well with you guys, I miss chatting with y'all



I had this, but not since a child...it was terrible from what I recall. I also had pneumonia back then. I'm a healthier adult.  Get better soon. Hang in there curlyhersheygirl


----------



## Froreal3

Gonna cowash w/SSI Avocado this afternoon after my workout.  I probably use some of my APB Cookie Dough pudding as a leave in.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl

Yeah Curly.  

It's no joke.  And I can't beweave I am still having 'bouts of congestion, heaving coughing etc.....a year later.

When I first got it, I did not "REST" like I should have.  

I should have shut it down and took care of myself and got better.  

I kept thinking it was a sinus infection or something. 

And kept trying to 'treat it over the Counter. (Didn't end up going to the Dr. until it was full blown).

I am just starting to feel back to normal.


----------



## divachyk

IDareT'sHair, glad you are fully bounced back. curlyhersheygirl, feel better. March has been a challenging month for me with migraines among other issues. I'm claiming a healthier April and beyond.


----------



## DoDo

curlyhersheygirl , IDareT'sHair , and divachyk,

 to you all and I hope you all feel better in the coming month. I think it was the strange and terrible winter season we just had that has been causing illness and exacerbated symptoms.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Thanks for well wishes ladies. Today was one of my better days but this excessive coughing is giving me chest pains 
IDareT'sHair I did the same thing. I just thought it was a cold but when this cough kept persisting I went to the Dr.

divachyk This winter was brutal, I can't wait for spring.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl

Girl, my Ribs hurt so bad from coughing, I thought I had broken some. 

The Nurse at work was telling me it was probably bruising from excessively using those Muscles to cough.

I ended up in Urgent Care twice and the ER once (Congestion).  I think it's finally under control.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Oh My LACE Naturals Shipped and my KeraVada *mistake* Also Shipped.

Both should be here soon.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair said:


> Oh My LACE Naturals Shipped and my KeraVada *mistake* Also Shipped.  Both should be here soon.



IDareT'sHair

Lol KV mistake.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel said:


> *Lol KV mistake.*



Beamodel

 Girl...I was Playin'

 I wasn't tryna' really buy thaterplexed.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair

That's crazy how it automatically checked you out. I need to beware next time I'm on their site.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel said:


> *That's crazy how it automatically checked you out. I need to beware next time I'm on their site.*


 
Beamodel

 Um..Yeah.

 Are you doing your Hair tomorrow?

 I steeped my Marshmallow Root Tea for tomorrow.  

 I never did find that other box of Marshmallow Root.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair

Yes, in gonna see how my hair behaves with washing once a week for a few weeks. I'm gonna miss my biweekly washes.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair

My SO went through the cabinet and said why da  hayle we have so many types of teas in here. My DS replied, "oh all dat is for mommy's hair. You know how she is with her hair products. She keep crazy stuff everywhere."


----------



## faithVA

Beamodel said:


> IDareT'sHair
> 
> My SO went through the cabinet and said why da  hayle we have so many types of teas in here. My DS replied, "oh all dat is for mommy's hair. You know how she is with her hair products. She keep crazy stuff everywhere."



That's hilarious. What did your SO say to that?


----------



## Beamodel

faithVA

He just shook his head laughing saying I do some crazy stuff to my hair. He stood in the doorway when I did a henna application and was appalled by the "grassy" smell. 

At least all my "crazy" Hair practices have me with pretty MBL hair and he would act a plum fool if I cut it too.


----------



## faithVA

Beamodel said:


> faithVA
> 
> He just shook his head laughing saying I do some crazy stuff to my hair. He stood in the doorway when I did a henna application and was appalled by the "grassy" smell.
> 
> At least all my "crazy" Hair practices have me with pretty MBL hair and he would act a plum fool if I cut it too.



He will probably start bragging about how you use tea soon. Your son sounds sweet.


----------



## Beamodel

faithVA

I know right, lol. Thank you abt my DS. That boy is a true character.


----------



## Brownie518

Hey ladies. Got APB Blueberry on right now...


----------



## Brownie518

Beamodel said:


> IDareT'sHair
> 
> Yes, in gonna see how my hair behaves with washing once a week for a few weeks. I'm gonna miss my biweekly washes.



I'm doing weekly now also. My hair is doing great so far.  I'm sure I'll have to go back to 2x once it gets warm.


----------



## DoDo

I have switched to weekly also Beamodel and Brownie518. I have tried fortnightly, monthly , and biweekly. Once a week seems to be the all around best choice for my hair. Biweekly starts out great but then I have to deal with mushiness and shedding, and fortnightly is uncomfortable. 7-10 days seems to be best for me right now.


----------



## divachyk

Brownie518, how did you like the Blueberry.

Beamodel, Brownie518, DoDo, I wash once weekly. That's the best for my hair with regards to manipulation. I get too much breakage when manipulating several times per week.


----------



## Beamodel

divachyk said:


> Brownie518, how did you like the Blueberry.  Beamodel, Brownie518, DoDo, I wash once weekly. That's the best for my hair with regards to manipulation. I get too much breakage when manipulating several times per week.



divachyk DoDo Brownie518

Yup, this is me too. This is why I think once a week will be better for me. I will miss playing in products more often but I'm loosing too much hair with breakage and shedding


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Happy Nappy Honey has 50% off $50 Purchase and Free Shipping.  Code = BIRTHDAY2014.

I wasn't pleased at all with that Crème Brulee stuff I tried.  I swapped both of my Pink Sugar's, so didn't get to try that.

Wonder if I should re-buy that one & test it out?  I just don't know how I would/could do a whole Fiddy with them?  

Even though it would just be $25.00.  I need to think on that.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Golden75

Hey G! 

 You getting any Happy Nappy Honey Hair? So, I made a "Mock Cart" with the 50% off and I guess since it didn't total to $50 after I applied the Code, I have to pay $5.75 for Shipping (which isn't how it read).

Anyway, I may give them another 'shot'. I'll have to think on it though.

http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=...rHsX8HJCDDZZLD9HFOlXgfw&bvm=bv.62922401,d.aWM

 I know Brownie518 Likes the Whipped Vanilla Butter so I have x1 of those and x2 Cleansing Conditioners and a DC sitting in a Cart.

 I'll decide when I get home from work.


----------



## Golden75

@IDareT'sHair Hey T  I ain't gettin' nothing!!! Gonna be strong!


----------



## Golden75

@IDareT'sHair Uh why did I go to that site! That site looks really nice. And so do those products. I can feel it... where da code and rules?  Let me look for it 

ETA: Made a cart, abandoned .


----------



## Ltown

Hi ladies, 

Hydratherma has clarifying shampoo on sale  on Amazon.


----------



## divachyk

Ltown said:


> Hi ladies,  Hydratherma has clarifying shampoo on sale  on Amazon.



Ltown, do you like this product?


----------



## Froreal3

14 days strong yall!

Sent from my Snow White Frost Galaxy S4


----------



## Brownie518

So I don't know about that APB Blueberry. I had zero slip and my hair wasn't as moisturizer as I'd like....ill try the White Chocolate next week. The Hair cream is great, though.

Beamodel how do you use the leave in? It's a spray, right?


----------



## Ltown

divachyk said:


> @Ltown, do you like this product?


Hi divachyk, I've never used it just seen the sale on my email.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Bought a few thangs from Curlmart.  20% off and $5.00 Shipping Code = LUCKY20

I got:
x1 Oyin Burnt Sugar Pomade (finally)
x1 DB Herbal Spritz
x1 DB Pumpkin Conditioner
x1 16oz Elucence Moisture Repair Conditioner (for cowashing)


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Double Post.........................


----------



## Beamodel

Brownie518 said:


> So I don't know about that APB Blueberry. I had zero slip and my hair wasn't as moisturizer as I'd like....ill try the White Chocolate next week. The Hair cream is great, though.  Beamodel how do you use the leave in? It's a spray, right?



Brownie518
I'm sorry it didn't work out for you. There are two leave ins. One in the bottle and one in a jar (pudding). Lately I have been using the pudding. It's very similar to the hair creams though. Just a little lighter.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Beamodel

Hey Ms. Lady!  

I am getting ready to Steam in a few. I should be further along, but I left work late.erplexed

Decided to get CM instead of HNHH. At least I know what I'm getting with CM.

 My CM Cart was much Larger, but I decided to ratchet it back.....


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair

I'm suppose to wash my hair tonight but my hair is so moist from Annabelle's hair creams it has me not wanting to rock the boat lol.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair said:


> My CM Cart was much Larger, but I decided to ratchet it back.....



Lol, I'm glad you had restraints IDareT'sHair


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel

I hear you.  I bet it looks really pretty.

I am under the Steamer. 

Oh, I also only did my hair once this week (today).  

I'll see how long I can go with x1 per week?  

I know when it gets hot (really hot), I'll be back on twice per week.

Probably May/June.

I will start trying to do x1 per week again in the Fall/Winter (and see how it goes).


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel said:


> *Lol, I'm glad you had restraints *



@Beamodel

Me too.  

And the stuff I got (except for the Elucence) was stuff I didn't have already.


----------



## Angelicus

I never stopped in one of these threads so I looked through old threads to find out what this is all about:



La Colocha said:


> Rules are very simple: Use a product up before you buy another one. If you order off line, you can order before your product runs out. So you will not be without. You can only purchase products when there are sales and discounts. Im hoping this will be fun and helpful to people. You can join anytime.


 
I definitely need to go on a challenge because I need to get rid of this stuff before I move cross country... Here's the stuff I need to get rid of. 

Mission: To use up as much as I can before buying new products online. I am trying to not buy any products until I move or until the middle of April, which ever comes first:

Miniscule amounts of:
Silk Dreams Razzberry Coconut Affair
Silk Dreams Mocha Silk Infusion
Silk Dreams Chocolate Bliss Conditioner
Silk Dreams Nourish Oil
Silk Dreams End-Tegrity Ends Serum
VO5 Vanilla and Strawberries & Cream conditioners
Generic Joico K-Pak Conditioner
Puerology Serum (I have no idea what the correct name of this stuff is but it is liquid gold!  )

Lots of:
-Motions Foaming Wrap Lotion - I always dilute this with another leave-in so I feel like I am going to have this forever. 
-Silk Dreams Go Moist Shampoo - this stuff lasts forever


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair

I think washing once a week will be great. I've been manipulating my hair too much doing it twice a week.


----------



## Froreal3

Brownie518 said:


> So I don't know about that APB Blueberry. I had zero slip and my hair wasn't as moisturizer as I'd like....ill try the White Chocolate next week. The Hair cream is great, though.
> 
> Beamodel how do you use the leave in? It's a spray, right?



I use the Blueberry as a leave in now, and I just use a tiny amount as is.  It was nice, smelled good, had good moisture...just not excellent moisture like with the White Chocolate and of course not like my baby daddy SD VS.


----------



## Beamodel

Froreal3 said:


> I use the Blueberry as a leave in now, and I just use a tiny amount as is.  It was nice, smelled good, had good moisture...just not excellent moisture like with the White Chocolate and of course not like my baby daddy SD VS.



I'm the opposite. I like the blueberry better than that white chocolate. I think I might give my white chocolate to my bestie. She don't have any good quality DC. I still like white chocolate though. But blueberry is my everythang!!!

I use my cookie dough rinse out as a leave in and I also diluted it and make a spay into it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Beamodel

Imma try it for a while. At least until May-ish

@Froreal3

I think my next APB Purchases will be the Leave-In Spritzes.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair

I might hit pay nah on my Annabelle's cart I have. Knowing good n well I don't need anything


----------



## Froreal3

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Beamodel
> 
> Imma try it for a while. At least until May-ish
> 
> @Froreal3
> 
> I think my next APB Purchases will be the Leave-In Spritzes.



IDareT'sHair I love the spritzes. I find them very moisturizing as refreshers throughout the week.


----------



## Froreal3

Beamodel said:


> IDareT'sHair
> 
> I might hit pay nah on my Annabelle's cart I have. Knowing good n well I don't need anything



 Beamodel What you got in there?


----------



## Beamodel

Froreal3 said:


> Beamodel What you got in there?



Froreal3

Two sprays and a cream I think. Not much.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Froreal3 said:


> *I use the Blueberry as a leave in now*, and I just use a tiny amount as is.  It was nice, smelled good, had good moisture...just not excellent moisture like with the White Chocolate and of course not like my baby daddy SD VS.





Beamodel said:


> I'm the opposite. I like the blueberry better than that white chocolate. I think I might give my white chocolate to my bestie. She don't have any good quality DC. I still like white chocolate though. But blueberry is my everythang!!!
> 
> *I use my cookie dough rinse out as a leave in and I also diluted it and make a spay into it*.





IDareT'sHair said:


> *I think my next APB Purchases will be the Leave-In Spritzes*.


 
Beamodel Froreal3

 Okay....So Now I'm Confused? 

 Am I suppose to be getting the Leave-In Spray?  I thought that was like a Spritz?

 What Am I getting?


----------



## Froreal3

My mock APB cart (that I just made about an hour ago) has a Apple Strengther, Hair Tonic, Scalp Treat, & Hurry Up and Grow Oil. I'm not hitting paynah until May though.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair said:


> Beamodel Froreal3  Okay....So Now I'm Confused?  Am I suppose to be getting the Leave-In Spray?  I thought that was like a Spritz?  What Am I getting?



Yes, the spray is a the liquid leave in. I use my cookie dough rinse out conditioner as a leave in too. That is just a rinse out conditioner 

IDareT'sHair


----------



## Froreal3

IDareT'sHair said:


> Beamodel Froreal3
> 
> Okay....So Now I'm Confused?
> 
> Am I suppose to be getting the Leave-In Spray?  I thought that was like a Spritz?
> 
> What Am I getting?




IDareT'sHair you're gonna get one of the leave in sprays/spritzes. Beamodel just used one of the rinse outs (one of the million that say moisturizing conditioner or something on the listing) diluted as a leave in.

I was saying I used her Blueberry Cheesecake DC as a leave in since it didn't work as a dc for me. But the real leave ins are the sprays and the pudding. You are gonna get the spray. They come in a bunch of scents.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel said:


> I might hit pay nah on my Annabelle's cart I have. *Knowing good n well I don't need anything*


 
Beamodel

 Um...Yes You Do!oke:


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair

Pusha, lol


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Froreal3 said:


> My mock APB cart (that I just made about an hour ago) has a Apple Strengther, Hair Tonic, Scalp Treat, & *Hurry Up and Grow Oil.* I'm not hitting paynah until May though.



Froreal3

 I love that Oil!


----------



## Froreal3

I wanna try her grease. Yall know I like the greases. I am running out of Almond Glaze. That is the best grease. I have about half of MYHC Sophia's Hair Grease left.


----------



## Froreal3

IDareT'sHair said:


> Froreal3
> 
> I love that Oil!



IDareT'sHair Ok, now I have to try. What scent did you get it in? Whenever you like an oil, I have to get it. We are grease/oil head twins.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Froreal3 @Beamodel

My 'pretend' APB Cart has x3 Spritz in it:
Red Velvet Cake
Berry Madness

and I forgot the 3rd? 

I'll have to keep my eye on that Thread for what scents folks are liking as oppose to the ones they are not.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair 

Apparently the strawberry cheesecake smells like strawberry. 

I have vanilla bean, butter cream and blueberry scents in my cart. I love cake smelling type scents.


----------



## Froreal3

^^Cookie dough, pumpkin are my favs so far. I also have red velvet in the cream. I have to revisit that one. I remember it being a little faint to me...you know I like 'em skrong.


----------



## Froreal3

Beamodel said:


> IDareT'sHair
> 
> Apparently the strawberry cheesecake smells like strawberry.
> 
> I have vanilla bean, butter cream and blueberry scents in my cart.* I love cake smelling type scents*.



Same here.


----------



## Beamodel

Froreal3

Have you tried buttercream?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Froreal3 said:


> *I wanna try her grease. Yall know I like the greases. *I am running out of Almond Glaze. That is the best grease. I have about half of MYHC Sophia's Hair Grease left.


 
Froreal3

 Yep.  That Scalp Rx is very nice. It's 'loose' though.  Not like AG or any other "Grease"  it's loose & looks melted. (if that makes sense)?

 The closest thing it reminds me of is: SSI Exotic Pomade.  Have you ever had that?  The 'consistency' and color is similar to that.




Froreal3 said:


> Ok, now I have to try. *What scent did you get it in? Whenever you like an oil, I have to get it. We are grease/oil head twins.*



Froreal3

 We are a coupla' Oil Heads! (that's us and our oils)
 I didn't get a particular scent. (I didn't know it came in 'scents')

 It was like a Pepperminty/Herbally scent.

 Very Nice.

 But it felt wonderful.


----------



## Beamodel

I wish I was into oils/greases but mines last forever bc I rarely use them in large quantities to use them up.


----------



## Froreal3

Beamodel said:


> Froreal3
> 
> Have you tried buttercream?



Not yet. That's in my next order. How do you like it? Beamodel


----------



## Beamodel

Froreal3

It's in my cart. I haven't tried it yet.


----------



## Froreal3

IDareT'sHair said:


> Froreal3
> 
> Yep.  That Scalp Rx is very nice. It's 'loose' though.  Not like AG or any other "Grease"  it's loose & looks melted. (if that makes sense)?
> 
> The closest thing it reminds me of is: SSI Exotic Pomade.  Have you ever had that?  The 'consistency' and color is similar to that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Froreal3
> 
> We are a coupla' Oil Heads! (that's us and our oils)
> I didn't get a particular scent. (I didn't know it came in 'scents')
> 
> It was like a Pepperminty/Herbally scent.
> 
> Very Nice.
> 
> But it felt wonderful.



 I don't think it came in scents when you got it. I have it in Birthday Cake in my cart...for May.


----------



## Brownie518

divachyk

The Blueberry is a miss..my scalp is still dry and tight feelin lol


----------



## divachyk

Brownie518 said:


> divachyk
> 
> The Blueberry is a miss..my scalp is still dry and tight feelin lol



Brownie518, sorry it didn't work for you. Hopefully White Choc will be a hit. I really liked that one also. Will you re-wash and just deal with it until the next wash day?


----------



## DoDo

I finally sprung for the rest of the APB line.

I got the leave in spray, the pudding and the butter so I can layer them with the creme in pumpkin spice. I am going to smell like Starbucks Pumpkin Spice Latte even if it's the last thing I do .


----------



## Froreal3

DoDo said:


> I finally sprung for the rest of the APB line.
> 
> I got the leave in spray, the pudding and the butter so I can layer them with the creme in pumpkin spice. I am going to smell like Starbucks Pumpkin Spice Latte even if it's the last thing I do .



And you will! DoDo

Sent from my Snow White Frost Galaxy S4


----------



## DoDo

Froreal3 said:


> And you will! DoDo
> 
> Sent from my Snow White Frost Galaxy S4



Froreal3



I can't wait!


----------



## Froreal3

Random product thoughts:

Favorite Butters/Greases: *Liquid Gold's Marshmallow* & all of APB, SSI Seyani and *Juicy Berry Buttercream Frosting* *Hairveda Almond Glaze*

Favorite Oils: *Hairveda Vatika Frosting*, Hairveda Cocasta, SD Nourish *for the ceramides* KV (but may not repurchase due to price)

Favorite Creams: *Anabelle's, Bee Mine Luscious*, *QB Amla & Olive*, S*hea Moisture Curl Enhancing Smoothie*

Favorite Lotions: *Oyin Hair Dew*, Soultanicals Mango Dip (for detangling/prepoo properties)

Favorite Refresher Sprays: only *APB*. Hers have more moisture than the SSI Tahitian Vanilla.

Favorite Shampoo: *Shea Moisture Coconut & Hibiscus, As I Am Cleansing Pudding
*
Favorite Cocleansers: As I AM Coconut Cowash, Shea Moisture Coconut & Hibiscus, *Keravada*, (actually I've never tried a bad cowash/cleanser).

The rest I'mma probably put on the exchange forum or give to my sister to try.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Froreal3

So, Ms. Fro are these you HG Staples?  Good Choices.

DoDo

Yeah....You're going to have folks following you around....


----------



## HanaKuroi

How do you keep carts open? When I go back my carts are always empty. What am I doing wrong? I leave the tab/page open and always open a new page. Later when I click the tab my cart is empty.

I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y


----------



## Beamodel

Good morning ladies. I guess I will wash my hair later today


----------



## IDareT'sHair

HanaKuroi

Most of them stay active when you sign into your Account.  

However, there are plenty of vendors/lines that empty the Cart when you close out the page.

Most of the time, however, if you are into your Account (for that line), those items will remain in your Cart.  

Some of them even say: "Your Cart will remain in place for "X" amount of days.

My AveYou Account (Cart) still had items in it from a year ago.

HTHs.


----------



## Beamodel

When I was today I should use up Sitrinillah


----------



## Froreal3

IDareT'sHair said:


> Froreal3
> 
> So, Ms. Fro are these you HG Staples?  Good Choices.
> 
> DoDo
> 
> Yeah....You're going to have folks following you around....



Yes... I won't stray far from these.

Sent from my Snow White Frost Galaxy S4


----------



## Beamodel

Just hit pay nah on Annabelle's 

Blueberry Cheesecake leave in
Marshmallow leave in
Butter cream hair cream


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel

Hey Lady!

I should have a couple packages today.  

LACE Naturals and my Bottle of KV should also be here.

So, I guess I'm just waiting now for CM.

I am Salty about that stuff KV pulled.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair

It's always nice to get packages lol. Yea KV is wrong. If I wanted to buy something, I would remind them but I don't want or need any oils from them right now.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel

I did a little 'unexpected' Sale, so I went back to CM and picked up some Oyin J&B and a back up bottle of Dew.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel said:


> *It's always nice to get packages lol. Yea KV is wrong. If I wanted to buy something, I would remind them but I don't want or need any oils from them right now.*


 
Beamodel

 Yeah....Packages instead of Bills.

 I am going to say something, because folks were counting on that extra 20%


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair said:


> Beamodel  I did a little 'unexpected' Sale, so I went back to CM and picked up some Oyin J&B and a back up bottle of Dew.



IDareT'sHair

It would be nice if this was in your Target. I have two targets close to me. Only one of them carry Oyin though.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel

If they "Lurk" they need to fix that.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel

Yeah...it would be nice.  They didn't even stop by here.

It's good though, because I got my BSP and my J&B (I've been wanting both again for a long time).  

And a nice Fresh bottle of Dew (hopefully it's fresh).


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair 

Lol I have a 16oz of hair dew. That will last me for a while especially since I'm on a Annabelle kick right now.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Beamodel

I really wanted a 16oz. But like you, I have a lot of Lotions I need to use up.

DB Transitioning
HTN (16oz)
HV Whipped Ends Hydration
Tiiva Green Tea
Claudie's Frappe and Satin
Komaza
SSI CocoCreme
*Enso

I need to get to some of these especially the Enso, so I just got 8oz.


----------



## Beamodel

Most of my use up lotions are HH stuff. A silk dreams mocha milk, Muru Muru milks too. 

IDareT'sHair


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel said:


> *Most of my use up lotions are HH stuff*. A silk dreams mocha milk, *Muru Muru milks too.*



@Beamodel

These. (I forgot about)

And a Ynobe Hibiscus A KBB Sweet Ambrosia.

Too many. So, yeah an 8oz Dew was okay. I have 1/2 bottle of one left.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair

I'm in Target now looking at burnt sugar pomade, hair dew, juices and berries etc. I see carols daughter but I was never interested in their hair line.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel

Nice! 

Lawd....I Wish I was there


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair 

I thought about you when I saw the burnt sugar


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Beamodel

I'd probably grab another jar of Sugar Berries!

 I probably wouldn't even look at CD.


----------



## Babygrowth

Beamodel said:


> IDareT'sHair
> 
> I'm in Target now looking at burnt sugar pomade, hair dew, juices and berries etc. I see carols daughter but I was never interested in their hair line.



Me too. When CD first came out she had this Saturday morning hair set and I loved it but she started reformulating products and got rid of that and nothing I've used after that has been the same. I do want to pick up some greg juice. Seeeing that white bottle made me so happy inside. I need to do a target haul. They have alot of stuff I've been putting off trying.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Babygrowth Beamodel

I have several Jars of BV Hair Smoothie

I also have a 24oz of the BV Conditioner (for cowashing) and a 24oz Cleansing Conditioner.  

Wish I knew more about the Cleansing Conditioner.  

I'm 'tempted' to put it on the Exchange Forum *not a fan of the scent*

That's it for my CD Stash.


----------



## Babygrowth

IDareT'sHair said:


> Babygrowth Beamodel
> 
> I have several Jars of BV Hair Smoothie
> 
> I also have a 24oz of the BV Conditioner (for cowashing) and a 24oz Cleansing Conditioner.
> 
> Wish I knew more about the Cleansing Conditioner.
> 
> I'm 'tempted' to put it on the Exchange Forum *not a fan of the scent*
> 
> That's it for my CD Stash.



That BV smoothie was ok. But Sitrinillah blew that out the water! I am curious about the hair milk cleansing conditioner but I will buy herbal essences naked cleansing conditioner before I buy that!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Babygrowth said:


> *I am curious about the hair milk cleansing conditioner but I will buy herbal essences naked cleansing conditioner before I buy that!*




@Babygrowth

Hush BabyG! 

You a mess.... Talmbout some Herbal Essence.

I asked someone in the Cowash Thread what they 'thought' of this product.

Before I list it on Exchange Forum.

Waiting on their response.


----------



## Babygrowth

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Babygrowth
> 
> Hush BabyG!
> 
> You a mess.... Talmbout some Herbal Essence.
> 
> I asked someone in the Cowash Thread what they 'thought' of this product.
> 
> Before I list it on Exchange Forum.
> 
> Waiting on their response.



LMBO! I hope it gets a good review!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Babygrowth said:


> *LMBO! I hope it gets a good review!*



Babygrowth

 Not a fan of the Scent.


----------



## Beamodel

Babygrowth said:


> That BV smoothie was ok. But Sitrinillah blew that out the water! I am curious about the hair milk cleansing conditioner but I will buy herbal essences naked cleansing conditioner before I buy that!



Babygrowth

I know the naked conditioner has cones. I'm not sure about the shampoo. I passed bc of that reason


----------



## Beamodel

I still haven't washed my hair yet!!! Decisions decisions.


----------



## Babygrowth

Beamodel said:


> Babygrowth
> 
> I know the naked conditioner has cones. I'm not sure about the shampoo. I passed bc of that reason



Oh ok. Well I might not get it then. Durn. I love my HV amala but I'm bored with it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Babygrowth said:


> Oh ok. Well I might not get it then. Durn. *I love my HV amala but I'm bored with it*.



@Babygrowth

You got some options to the HV Amala:
SSI Blueberry
Claudie's Jojoba Cleansing & Claudie's 3n1 Cleansing
DevaCurl No Poo
DB Cleansing
Naturelle Grow Cleansing Conditioners
 Jessicurl 
 Camille Rose Cleansing Conditioners
 Curls Cleansing (need to try mine) It got a meh review.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Babygrowth

(continued)
ASIAN Coconut or ASIAN Cleansing Pudding
SM Purification
APB Iced Coffee

Girl, you got plenty of options! No need for Boredom


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel

Here are my Spring/Summer Spritz
OBIA Naturals Spritz
AV Blueberry & Pomegrante *discontinued*
HH Big City Punch
SSI Tahitian 
HV Hydrasilica Spritz
Oyin J&B *YAY*
DB Herbal Spritz

*Still need Claudie Hair Tea & APB*


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Babygrowth

Kera10 when I saw Froreal3 was in the house it reminded me of KV's Cleansing Conditioner.

Beamodel

I forgot: LACE Naturals Ayurvedic Spritz.  Lemme go check my mail right now.


----------



## Babygrowth

Thanks IDareT'sHair! I love options. I'm drooling over the SSI blueberry! I can't wait to buy it.


----------



## Froreal3

Yeah Kera 10 is really good. ^^


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Um...My Strawberry Daiquiri KV smells like weeds. 

Hmph. 

Maybe because I got the Henna one.?  But it doesn't smell good at all. #disappointed.

I'll be using this up quickly....


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair said:


> Um...My Strawberry Daiquiri KV smells like weeds.  Hmph.  Maybe because I got the Henna one.?  But it doesn't smell good at all. #disappointed.  I'll be using this up quickly....



IDareT'sHair

What the heck!!!! That's no bueno!!!!


----------



## Beamodel

I thought I was going to use up Sitrinillah but it looks like it has one more usage out of it first


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel

I think sometimes the 'scent' differs between whatever herbs is also in the oil. 

Mine smells like Henna that someone tried to cover up with a 'fragrance'.

No..it does not smell good.  I'm glad it was just $13.99.erplexed 

I should have gotten a Heavier scent to mask the Henna.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair

I don't like KV buttercream scent. I have it in henna and also in bhringraj. I thought if was the henna mixed in at first but when I got my second bottle in bhringraj I realized I just don't like their version of buttercream. 

Any other time I get that scent from other places, I love it. But not KV.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Beamodel

Imma try to use Riche next wash day to see if I can use it. 

Chances are I'll have to try it a couple times to see if it messes with my Scalp.(maybe/maybe not).

I sure hope I can use it.

Sitrinillah has always done me right even with the Orangey scent.  

Methi Step2 also smells Citrusy, (Lemon/Lime/Orange) but it hasn't bothered me at all. 

It smells delicious.

Step1 Stanks. 

Maybe not really 'stinks'....but it doesn't smell good (like a Treatment).


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair

I never tried Riche. SSI DC don't really work for me so I had passed on that one without even looking.   

I have two 16oz Sitrinillah's left to use up.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel said:


> I don't like KV buttercream scent. I have it in henna and also in bhringraj. I thought if was the henna mixed in at first but when I got my second bottle in bhringraj I realized I just don't like their version of buttercream.
> 
> Any other time I get that scent from other places, I love it. But not KV.


 
Beamodel

 The one I'm using right now I love, love, love (don't know what it is tho')?

 All the other ones I've loved: Cotton Candy, Warm Vanilla, even the Raspberry and the Creamsicle smells better than this one.

 So Imma put the one up and start using that Strawberry Daiquiri.  

 I wonder what oil combo Brownie's was in?


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair

I love cotton candy then warm vanilla the best.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel said:


> I never tried Riche. SSI DC don't really work for me so I had passed on that one without even looking.
> 
> *I have two 16oz Sitrinillah's left to use up.*


 
Beamodel

 I have x2 of these too!

 I tried Banana Brulee when I was new to the Forum. 

 Quickly went to other stuff . Just okay. For Me.

 But I have bought Okra & Fortifying Mask several times.

 Also, the Avocado and the Pomegrante Conditioners.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel

I wish I knew the scent of the one I am/was currently using?

But Imma 'bout to put it up and pull out that Strawberry Daiquiri.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair

I love the okra (only one I really like). The avocado was just ok for me. I won't repurchase it again.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair said:


> Beamodel  I wish I knew the scent of the one I am/was currently using?  But Imma 'bout to put it up and pull out that Strawberry Daiquiri.




I wish they listed the scents on their bottles too


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel

What about some of the 'other stuff'? Like the Cremes?

I know you didn't care for the Tahitian Mist.  

But I think you did like the: Coco Cream, Seyani?  

Did you get the Juicy Berry Frosting?

I found a jar of Marshmallow I forgot I had. 

And I want to try the Seyani.  But probably won't until Fall?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel

LACE Naturals Always has their items wrapped so purty.  

In a Nice Bag.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair

Yes, I like Seyani & coco cream. The okra and that's all.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair
No, I never got the juicy berry cream. I lost interest when I started buying APB


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair said:


> Beamodel  LACE Naturals Always has their items wrapped so purty.   In a Nice Bag.



Never tried them. If the Abe aloe, no hair will say NO


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel said:


> @IDareT'sHair
> No, I never got the juicy berry cream. *I lost interest when I started buying APB*


 
Beamodel

 You sure Did!

 You lost interest in errthang. 



Beamodel said:


> Never tried them. *If the Abe aloe, no hair will say NO*



 I have no idea what chu' talmbout.  But I think it has to do with Aloe.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair

I sure did loose interest in mist thangs lol. 

I'm in my phone. Darn auto correct. If it has aloe in it, my hair will say no to lace naturals. I will check out their site but I think their stuff does have aloe.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel

I probably won't get the Marshmallow again.erplexed  

Because there are other things that work just as well.

I will get the Exotic Butter again, because it is several dollars cheaper that APB and they are very similar.  $10.00 vs $13.00

Unless I can get APB Scalp Rx on a good sale.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair

I finally washed. Man I lost only three shed hairs. Now that's what I'm talking about. 

I think this once a week washing will be my new thing now. Less manipulation. I truly didn't even want to wash either bc my hair was sooo moisturized from APB stuff.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair said:


> Beamodel  I probably won't get the Marshmallow again.erplexed  Because there are other things that work just as well.  I will get the Exotic Butter again, because it is several dollars cheaper that APB and they are very similar.  $10.00 vs $13.00  Unless I can get APB Scalp Rx on a good sale.



IDareT'sHair

When I first ordered APB butter I asked for it without Cocoa butter. Mines is kinda hard. I don't really use it on my hair. I use it on my body.   It is pretty pricy like you said too.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel said:


> *I finally washed. Man I lost only three shed hairs. Now that's what I'm talking about.
> 
> I think this once a week washing will be my new thing now. Less manipulation. I truly didn't even want to wash either bc my hair was sooo moisturized from APB stuff*.



@Beamodel

I know you kept putting it off. You'll recapture "The Moisture"

Yeah, you might be on to something with the once a week game.

Are you still using AE Garlic?


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair

I used Alter Ego last week. Not this time. I think that also played a role plus I henna last week too. That henna is a beast! 

It corrects errr thang with my hair.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel

If I can get the Scalp Rx for a good price I will continue to get it. 

BUT......SSI's Exotic Pomade is very similar.  A Loose-like Hair Grease.  

APB has a lot more Herbs & Spices in it though.

Both smelled good.  I'd be pleased with either one.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair

I wish I was an avid oiler of the scalp.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel said:


> *I wish I was an avid oiler of the scalp*.



Beamodel

 No You don't.  If it doesn't work for you.  

 That's just one less thing you don't hafta' worry about buying.

 That works out great for you.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair

But you all talk about oils in a way that make me wonna get them. But then I do and I'm like, girl stop playing. It's gonna be 66 years before you use this up. 

I really like KV oils and Vatika frosting. But in key use oils to seal with. I do use KV oils as a HOT. 

I made a pomade from APB butter but I barely use it. I just don't like my hair feeling oily greasy since I wear it out or in a pony tail every day.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel said:


> *But you all talk about oils in a way that make me wonna get them. But then I do and I'm like, girl stop playing. It's gonna be 66 years before you use this up.
> *


 
Beamodel

 Just keep looking at it like:  "Whew...that's one less thing I don't hafta' worry about buyin'"  I WOULD   

 Then I think I hafta' have 50-11 Oils and I really don't.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair

Lol, ok


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel

I know your Hair smells good.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair said:


> Beamodel  I know your Hair smells good.



IDareT'sHair

Like birthday cake & blueberry cheesecake lol


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Beamodel

:sweet:

 That's making me want some dessert.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Beamodel 

I gotta step up my APB Game.

 My Hair smells good too.  Like HV's Whipped Clouds.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Beamodel  I gotta step up my APB Game.  My Hair smells good too.  Like HV's Whipped Clouds.



IDareT'sHair

What did you use tonight?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Beamodel

Whipped Clouds and a few drops of that KV Oil. 

Not enough to overpower my HV's Whipped Clouds.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair

I never smelled the strawberry daquri before


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel said:


> *I never smelled the strawberry daquri before*



@Beamodel

And Girl you don't want to either.

Especially not the Fenugreek/Henna Oil.

And just think: I did not 'intentionally' want/buy this product in the 1st place.

This item was forced upon me....


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair

Lol. That situation is so crazy. I cannot believe it checked you out


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel

Girl, before I knew it, it said:  "Thank You For Your Purchase"


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair

lol. And now they have disrupted a happy home with the $40 min purchase that they now gave penciled into the contract they have with us.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel said:


> *lol. And now they have disrupted a happy home with the $40 min purchase that they now gave penciled into the contract they have with us.*



@Beamodel

That's just plain wrong on so many Levels. 

 If they gone do that, they need to make it 30%-40%.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Beamodel  That's just plain wrong on so many Levels.  If they gone do that, they need to make it 30%-40%.



IDareT'sHair

I agree. They don't keep their word and that makes me feel some type of way now.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel said:


> *They don't keep their word and that makes me feel some type of way now*.


 
Beamodel

 That's very unfortunate to have people feeling that way.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair

I agree. 

My hair is so soft. All I did was add APB cookie dough conditioner to my hair (but I used it as a leave in) then applied the hair cream to my ends. 

Put my hair in a pony tail (using the elastic ties, I like these too). And my hair is deliciously soft and moisturized.


----------



## Babygrowth

Y'all are making it very hard for me to wait until Mother's day for some Annabelle's. I think I may even be happy with just her and SSI. Why don't we have a Hairveda discount or do we? Those three have me feeling dreamy and moisturized and I don't even have them yet!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Babygrowth

No HV Discount, but when BJ has a Sale she goes D-E-E-P. (HV STANS)

HV has a VIP Rewards Program. Unsure of the amount of purchases you have to make before you enter VIP Status. 

That program gives you an extra discount.

There is no existing code for SSI.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair 
Babygrowth

We do have a code for Annabelle's. It's posted in the vendors forum.   

But we don't have one for SSI though.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel said:


> *We do have a code for Annabelle's. It's posted in the vendors forum. *
> 
> But we don't have one for SSI though.


 
Beamodel 

 Girl thanks.  I did not know that. 

 Let be go back and 'edit' my post.


----------



## Babygrowth

IDareT'sHair thats true! HV sales are usually on point! I remember seeing something about the VIP but I think I never created an account. Will do next time. 

Beamodel thanks for reminding me! My Annabelle cart is ridiculous!


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair
Babygrowth

I just bumped the code for you two


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Babygrowth said:


> *I remember seeing something about the VIP but I think I never created an account. Will do next time.
> *


 
Babygrowth

 Definitely worth doing.  (Do that)



Beamodel said:


> *I just bumped the code for you two *


 
Beamodel

 Got It!


----------



## Prettymetty

I used the last of my mizani thermasmooth conditioner. I won't be repurchasing  It didnt have enough slip


----------



## Froreal3

Used up:

HV Vatika Frosting:  No back ups. HG Staple prepoo/sealer/detangler/all around oil for general hair health. Will repurchase 4 in the near future to stock up before she discontinues it for the summer.

Soultanicals Mango Dip Detangling Slip: 1 back up. Has amazing slip. I use this with the Vatika Frosting to deteangle/prepoo. I sometimes use it as a leave in.

SheScentIt Blueberry Cowash: No back ups. I like this, but probably won't repurchase. I will repurchase HV Amala Cream Rinse before this as they are similar in consistency and effectiveness. The former is just more cost effective.

SheScentIt Riche Moisture Mask: No back ups. Love this...great slip, great results. I will probably repurchase as an after hard protein mask.

Almost Done: APB Blueberry Cheesecake Hair Cream, APB Pumpkin Spice Hair Cream, Keravada Kera10 Co-cleanser. I should finish these up by next week.


----------



## Froreal3

IDareT'sHair said:


> Um...My Strawberry Daiquiri KV smells like weeds.
> 
> Hmph.
> 
> Maybe because I got the Henna one.?  But it doesn't smell good at all. #disappointed.
> 
> I'll be using this up quickly....



Great! One less thing for me to try. I had that Fenugreek/Henna in my mock cart too.



Beamodel said:


> *I don't like KV buttercream scent.* I have it in henna and also in bhringraj. I thought if was the henna mixed in at first but when I got my second bottle in bhringraj I realized I just don't like their version of buttercream.
> 
> Any other time I get that scent from other places, I love it. But not KV.



Beamodel you trippin! It smells great in the Fenugreek only oil



Beamodel said:


> I agree. They don't keep their word and that makes me feel some type of way now.



I agree. They need to make it 30% now.


----------



## Froreal3

APB is having a sale next weekend.

ETA: March 24-26

Sale on Leave in sprays, hair creams, and leave in puddings:

Buy 2 Get 1 Free.

We can use the code as well.


----------



## Beamodel

Froreal3 said:


> Beamodel you trippin! It smells great in the Fenugreek only oil



Froreal3

I'm not tripping. I simply do not like the smell of it. I have it in two different types of oil and it will not repurchase that scent again from KV.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel Froreal3

Well...all I know is this Strawberry Daiquiri in the Henna/Fenugreek smells like weeds.

There is nothing Strawberry-or Daiquiri about it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel

Okay, so in my APB Cart I have:

Butter Crème
Cookie Dough
Cotton Candy

I am waiting for you to get your Butter Crème to let me know how it smells. 

You should have your order before the "Sale" so I'll have time to adjust my Cart.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair

Good to know about the daquri. I was willing to try that one too. 

Yes, I will keep you posted on how the buttercream from APB smells like. When I talked to her she said it smelled like buttercream frosting (which every other scent I've had smelled like that) so I think I will be good to go with that one.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel

I originally wanted the Berrylicious.  

But since I ordred Oyin J&B, I really don't need that now.

Iced Carrot Cake was another option I was considering......

After that Sale, I should be good with Spritz.  

Then all I have left to get is Claudie's Tea. 

And I should have enough Spritz for Summer.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair

I have a sample of cotton candy. The sent is faint but it still smells fine. Other ladies said theirs didn't smell like cotton candy.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel

The Strawberry-D might smell good with another one of the Oils.  

It just doesn't with the Henna/Fenugreek Combo. (Not at all)


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair

I'm like you. Once I get my most recent order, I will be good on spritz for the summer.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair said:


> Beamodel  The Strawberry-D might smell good with another one of the Oils.   It just doesn't with the Henna/Fenugreek Combo. (Not at all)



IDareT'sHair

Ooooh ok I gotcha. The henna is hard to cover up. I guess that's messing it up.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel said:


> *I'm like you. Once I get my most recent order, I will be good on spritz for the summer.*


 
Beamodel

 Yeah.  I don't need any more of those after I get this order.  I just got Oyin and DB's Herbal from Curlmart.

 If I happen to run out (which I doubt) I'll ask you how you do that thing where you squirt something into a water bottle.  I'll make some.



Beamodel said:


> *Ooooh ok I gotcha. The henna is hard to cover up. I guess that's messing it up.*



Beamodel

 Henna & Fenugreek along would be a Funky Combination in the 1st place.

 All that Strawberry did was enhance the Funk!

 Speaking of which, he wrote a little note on my Invoice and asked me what I thought of the "Price Reduction"

 It was "Cool" until you stuck a $40 Minimum on it!...


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair

Did you see that thread with a different hair analysis. I might try it. It's only $25


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair

Lol, KV a trip. I wonder why he started combining herbs. Fenugreek and henna use to be separate


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel

Yeah...strange Combo in and of itself. 

And add a little Strawberry into the "Mix"  (see where I'm going).......

Since I was playing around with the Cart in the 1st place, I wish it woulda' been something that smelled better.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair

Lol, I agree.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel

Are you close to using up anything?????


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel

I'll be trying out Riche on Friday (hopefully).  

And I hope it works w/o any itchies.

This once a week will definitely slow up my Use Up Mo-Jo


----------



## Beamodel

Idart'shair

You know I'm a slow mover when it comes to using up stuff but I have one more application of Sitrinillah but I have back ups. That's it. What about you?


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair said:


> Beamodel  I'll be trying out Riche on Friday (hopefully).  And I hope it works w/o any itchies.  This once a week will definitely slow up my Use Up Mo-Jo



Idatet'shair

I'm still on the fence about trying it. It might work for me. I will think a out it some more. Keep me posted on how it works for you.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Beamodel

I'm always some-where in between using up something.

I am almost finished with: HV's Red Roobis & Argan, Fleurtzy DC'er, DevaCurl No Poo and AV's Moringa & Ginseng Spritz.

I have back ups of the 1st 3. 

And I may have another AV Moringa in the Fridge.

Oh, about the Spritz, I forgot. 

I still hafta' get: HTN's Follicle Booster too. (And the Claudie Tea).


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair
How do you feel about devacurl no poo. I've always wanted to try that. What isn't comparable to?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Beamodel

Are you going to get the Analysis?  

 I read the Thread.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel said:


> *How do you feel about devacurl no poo. I've always wanted to try that. What isn't comparable to?*




@Beamodel

It's very good (and Cleansing). It reminds me of ASIAN Cleansing Pudding (consistency-wise). 

Or something slippy. HV Amala Cleanse. It has that slippy feel going on.

The smell is _different_.  

Kinda like a Rose/Mint thing. Kinda Rosey and Kinda Minty at the same time.

 Like DoDo said: It smells like Dove Soap.  And I can agree with that.

I like it. It cleanses and it's gentle. 

I think it's more of a "Poo" w/o being a "Poo" and less like a Conditioner.

If that makes sense?

Like everyone says: Make sure you get DevaCurl and not DevaCare. (That's important to know)


----------



## Froreal3

Beamodel said:


> @IDareT'sHair
> 
> Good to know about the daquri. I was willing to try that one too.
> 
> Yes, I will keep you posted on how the buttercream from APB smells like. When I talked to her she said it smelled like buttercream frosting (which every other scent I've had smelled like that) so I think I will be good to go with that one.



I should have my buttercream tomorrow. Along with watermelon, marshmallow, and caramel crunch.  I'll be sure to report back.


----------



## Froreal3

Beamodel said:


> @IDareT'sHair
> 
> Lol, KV a trip. I wonder why he started combining herbs. Fenugreek and henna use to be separate



I don't know. smh. I liked the Fenugreek by itself.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Beamodel  Are you going to get the Analysis?  I read the Thread.



IDareT'sHair

I'm thinking about it. I might try it out. I need to find out my correct porosity.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair

Thanks in regard to the no poo. I might pick it up once I run out of my cleansing stuff.


----------



## Beamodel

Froreal3 said:


> I don't know. smh. I liked the Fenugreek by itself.



Froreal3

I agree too. That wasn't really a good move IMO. I think he did that to a few other ones too. If I'm not mistaken.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel

The OP that got it, seemed to be really pleased with her Results.

Froreal3

There are some interesting Combos out there now. 

I was really getting into the: Sea Kelp, Quinoa & Spirulina.  I put it away to finish this Henna/Fenugreek one up.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair

That lace natural thread is making me want to try something. Arrg I gotta go look at the ingredients.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I made a really small AveYou Cart (HTN).

Not sure if I'll hit PayNah on it just yet tho'.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair said:


> I made a really small AveYou Cart (HTN).  Not sure if I'll hit PayNah on it just yet tho'.



IDareT'sHair

Are you gonna add anything else in it?


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair

I'm not gonna participate in APB next sale. I just ordered and I honestly don't need anything bc I use stuff up so slowly lol.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel said:


> *That lace natural thread is making me want to try something. Arrg I gotta go look at the ingredients.*



Beamodel

 You shoulda' stayed outta there.

 But the Supreme Butter is very nice.

 She doesn't have much of a Selection.  

 I hope she comes out with more items.erplexed

 I know One Thang.....I cannot wait for BlueRoze to get back in the Country.

 I'm getting that Manuka Honey DC'ing Mask.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel said:


> *Are you gonna add anything else in it?*



I'm not sure? 

I got x2 Follicle Boosters and a Protein DC'er in there. 

 I could eliminate the Protein DC'er and just get x3 Follicle Boosters.



Beamodel said:


> I'm not gonna participate in APB next sale. I just ordered and *I honestly don't need anything bc I use stuff up so slowly lol.*



@Beamodel

You do take 4eva & a Day!


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair

Ugh, I forgot about blue roze beauty. Lita use to talk about that so much. I wish Kizuri come back.


----------



## divachyk

Used up NG Marshmallow today! Very close to using up another PBN Moisture Milk.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair

I think I only tried one thing from htn a do liked it. It was some lotion type thing. I forgot the name of it. lol yes I take sooo darn long to use up stuff. 

I be wanting to buy often like my e-sisters but  so slow on using stuff. Smh.


----------



## Beamodel

divachyk said:


> Used up NG Marshmallow today! Very close to using up another PBN Moisture Milk.



divachyk

I totally forgot about NG. Man I haven't used her DC In a long time.


----------



## Froreal3

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Beamodel
> 
> The OP that got it, seemed to be really pleased with her Results.
> 
> @Froreal3
> 
> There are some interesting Combos out there now.
> 
> I was really getting into the: Sea Kelp, Quinoa & Spirulina.  I put it away to finish this Henna/Fenugreek one up.



I want the Fenugreek/Quinoa and Sea Kelp. Yall know I can't with stanky oils/products. Glad you are testing them out first.


----------



## Froreal3

Beamodel said:


> @IDareT'sHair
> 
> I'm not gonna participate in APB next sale. I just ordered and I honestly don't need anything bc I use stuff up so slowly lol.



Same here...except the using up slowly part.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel said:


> *Ugh, I forgot about blue roze beauty.* use to talk about that so much. *I wish Kizuri come back.*



@Beamodel

Um..Yeah...I wants dat! Yeah, I loved Kizuri.



divachyk said:


> *Used up NG Marshmallow today! Very close to using up another PBN Moisture Milk.*



@divachyk

Nice! I need to pull out some of Naturelle Grow.



Beamodel said:


> *I think I only tried one thing from htn a do liked it. It was some lotion type thing. I forgot the name of it.* lol yes I take sooo darn long to use up stuff.
> 
> *I be wanting to buy often like my e-sisters but so slow on using stuff. Smh.*



@Beamodel

Maybe the Growth Lotion. It's very nice. I just re-upped on a 16oz.

Girl, don't pay no 'ttention to No E-Sisters. 

Hmph. You know they ain't got no sense.



Beamodel said:


> *I totally forgot about NG. Man I haven't used her DC In a long time.*


 
Beamodel

 I need to put some of this in Rotation.


----------



## Froreal3

I'm about to hit paynah on my Hairveda cart, so I can be done with my low buy for the month. 16 days in...the remainder of the month I should be good. 

Whipped Cream Ends
Whipped Clouds
Vatika Frostng
Acai Berry Phyto.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair

I truly miss Kizuri :-( 
They never replied to my Facebook message. It's been no activity over there since January I think


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Froreal3 said:


> *I want the Fenugreek/Quinoa and Sea Kelp*. Yall know I can't with stanky oils/products. Glad you are testing them out first.


 
Froreal3

 That Sea Kelp, Quinoa, Spirulina smells wonderful.  

 Too bad I don't know what the scent is.


----------



## Froreal3

^^^I want more Almond Glaze, but they're out of stock.  I still have 1/2 a jar left.


----------



## Beamodel

Froreal3 said:


> I'm about to hit paynah on my Hairveda cart, so I can be done with my low buy for the month. 16 days in...the remainder of the month I should be good.   Whipped Cream Ends Whipped Clouds Vatika Frostng Acai Berry Phyto.



I love the Acai berry.


----------



## Froreal3

^^What's the consistency Beamodel


----------



## Beamodel

Froreal3 said:


> ^^What's the consistency Beamodel



Froreal3 

It's just like moist 24/7


----------



## Froreal3

^^^I never tried Moist 24/7. I heard it's really thin.


----------



## Beamodel

I need a new growth aid. Ugh, why does mega Tek have to give me headaches and make me shed. I love it bc it isn't oil based


----------



## Froreal3

What about hair vitamins Beamodel?


----------



## Beamodel

Froreal3 said:


> ^^^I never tried Moist 24/7. I heard it's really thin.



No thinner than Tresemme naturals. It's not thin like V05. HTH


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Froreal3 Beamodel

All Hairveda Conditioners are Perfect for Cowashing.  I love them all.


----------



## Beamodel

Froreal3

I'm not into vitamins for hair. Plus I'm like a kid. I like chewable type stuff lol.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair said:


> Froreal3 Beamodel  All Hairveda Conditioners are Perfect for Cowashing.  I love them all.



Idatet'shair

I agree. I used alma cream rinse last night. Lovely


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel said:


> *I need a new growth aid*.



@Beamodel

Hydratherma Naturals Growth Lotion


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Beamodel  Hydratherma Naturals Growth Lotion



IDareT'sHair

Let me go look at that again. I think that was the one I had in the past and I liked it. 

Off to AveYou to snoop.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel said:


> *No thinner than Tresemme naturals.* It's not thin like V05. HTH



@Beamodel

I Agree. They are the Perfect weight.


----------



## Froreal3

^^^Good. I have tried the Whipped Cream Ends Hydration, Amala Cream Rinse, Avosoya, Cocasta, Vatika, Sitrinillah, Almond Glaze, Green Tea Butter, Tea Mist, Red Tea Strong Holding Gel, and Whipped Jelly. 

I wanted to try something different. I got some more Vatika Frosting, Whipped Clouds, and Acai Berry Phyto.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Froreal3 said:


> *I got some more Vatika Frosting, Whipped Clouds, and Acai Berry Phyto.*



@Froreal3

From your Low-Buy?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Froreal3

I need to do a quick Inventory before I make my HV Cart.  

I know I want some more Almond Glaze.


----------



## Beamodel

I still have HV that I purchased from last year during the Easter sale I believe.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel said:


> *I still have HV that I purchased from last year during the Easter sale I believe.*



Beamodel

 I think I do too!  Or if not Easter...definitely Mothers Day.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair 

Yea. One of those. I know it was purchased early in the year.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Beamodel

I'll pick up a few things from there. 

Without looking at my Current Stash:

Hydrasilica Spritz
Almond Glaze
Cocosta Oil
ACV Rinse
Vatika Frosting

 *And at least 1 or 2 of Moist24/7, MoistPRO, Amala Cleanse or Acai Phyto Berry???? 

*But first I'd need to see how many of these I have already.


----------



## DoDo

IDareT'sHair 

I made a cart at the lace naturals website. Your love of those products has infected me! 

Beamodel 

I agree with you that vendor thread got to me too.

ETA: That cart is waiting for the next lace naturals sale. Also, I made a hairveda cart with whipped clouds and the cocasta oil. As with the other cart , I won't hit pay now until there is a sale .


----------



## Froreal3

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Froreal3
> 
> From your Low-Buy?



Yeah. So I'm not getting anything else till next month.  IDareT'sHair


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Froreal3 said:


> *Yeah. So I'm not getting anything else till next month. *



@Froreal3

So, You bought those Items? Or are you buying them next month?

@DoDo

Yeah, Ladies Always Cause Excitement (LACE) has some nice Ayurvedic items. 

I wish she would expand her Line.


----------



## Brownie518

Hey ladies...


----------



## Brownie518

Everybody makin carts? Any sales going on???

IDareT'sHair


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

You musta' had a Busy Weekend!

Hi Girl.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

How's Da Hair???


----------



## Froreal3

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Froreal3
> 
> So, You bought those Items? Or are you buying them next month?



I bought them. I'm only allowed a certain number of items per month.


----------



## DoDo

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Froreal3
> 
> So, You bought those Items? Or are you buying them next month?
> 
> @DoDo
> 
> Yeah, *Ladies Always Cause Excitement* (LACE) has some nice Ayurvedic items.
> 
> I wish she would expand her Line.



IDareT'sHair


 Too cute T! Too cute!

Those items look real good . Very interested in the Supreme as well as the Amazon butter. If the scents are as good as you say they are, as in better than APB...woo chile  .


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair

Hey! Yeah we got back around 4..I just woke up from a nap. I got sick while away!!!! My throat is sore and I have a terrible cough.

My hair is good, though. My shedding seems to have disappeared finally. 

I used some APB cream and Nourish before my nap, then wrapped it up.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair

Have you used APB Ayurvedic cream on your scalp before? Or just on your hair?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

DoDo

That's what LACE Stands for = Ladies Always Cause Excitement (that's the name of it).

I didn't make it up.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518

Mine has slowed down but hasn't completely stopped. 

It's lots better though.

I want some HTN Follicle Booster.

@Beamodel

Hair.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@DoDo

Yeah, LACE scents are very, very nice.

I think @Babygrowth has the Amazon Butter and wasn't wild about it?

Either her or @Golden75 ? Can't remember which one.

Supreme Butter and More Moisture are nice.

curlyhersheygirl has used more than I have.  So, she might give you a review as well.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> DoDo
> 
> That's what LACE Stands for = Ladies Always Cause Excitement (that's the name of it).
> 
> I* didn't make it up*.





I still haven't tried them...


----------



## DoDo

IDareT'sHair said:


> @DoDo
> 
> Yeah, LACE scents are very, very nice.
> 
> I think @Babygrowth has the Amazon Butter and wasn't wild about it?
> 
> Either her or @Golden75 ? Can't remember which one.
> 
> Supreme Butter and More Moisture are nice.
> 
> curlyhersheygirl has used more than I have.  So, she might give you a review as well.



IDareT'sHair

Wow, I just looked at the fb page. No, you did not make that up . Wow, now its even more hilarious to me that it is the actual name .


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

I wish I could take credit for it......but that's the name.

*sucks teef* somebody did steal my Okra Winfrey and make a Conditioner out of it....


----------



## DoDo

IDareT'sHair said:


> Brownie518
> 
> I wish I could take credit for it......but that's the name.
> 
> **sucks teef* somebody did steal my Okra Winfrey* and make a Conditioner out of it....



IDareT'sHair

lmao!


----------



## Froreal3

^^^No, she didn't make it up this time. lol 

I think they will be one of my new vendor choices this year. Them and Blue Roze...


----------



## Froreal3

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> I wish I could take credit for it......but that's the name.
> 
> *sucks teef* somebody did steal my Okra Winfrey and make a Conditioner out of it....



Right! That was messed up!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Here's what I'm waiting on: (Drools)
x1 DB Pumpkin
x1 DB Herbal Hair Spritz
x1 Oyin BSP
x1 Hair Dew
x1 Juices & Berries
x1 Elucence Moisture Repair

I think I'm forgetting something???


----------



## DoDo

Froreal3 said:


> Right! That was messed up!



Froreal3

Oh wow that *is* messed up!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

What do you think about KV now having a $40 Minimum before you can use the LHCF Discount Code?erplexed

I am going to convo them about that.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> Brownie518
> 
> What do you think about KV now having a $40 Minimum before you can use the LHCF Discount Code?erplexed
> 
> I am going to convo them about that.



IDareT'sHair

Oh really?????? Hmph...I don't like it.


----------



## divachyk

I revisited HV Hydrasilica Mist. I diluted it with water at 50:50 ratio. It is just too strengthening for my hair.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *Oh really?????? Hmph...I don't like it*.


 
Brownie518

 Um..Yeah.  On my receipt he asked me what I thought of the Big Price Reduction.

 I wanted to say "Cool before you stuck a $40 minimum to the Discount Code"


----------



## Brownie518

So now you have to get 3 or more things to get discount..


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *So now you have to get 3 or more things to get discount..*


 
Brownie518

 Imma contact him.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair

Keep me posted...

I'm going to get some APB during that sale I think


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518 Beamodel

Message sent.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

When I mentioned my Spritz I forgot I have 16oz of both Kink Drink and Wrappers Delight.

Lawd!

I may not get any Spritz from APB.  I may get more Crème(s).erplexed


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518 Beamodel  Message sent.



Keep us posted bc I think I still have his etsy email stating what I had posted


----------



## Babygrowth

Nope. No Amazon butter over here!

I also use up stuff very slowly but I'm the queen of either giving. It away or throwing it away.

My APB cart has the pear apple cream, hibiscus pomegranate cream, tutti frutti cream and leave in, cocoa avocado leave in and the creamy pudding leave in in birthday cake. Hopefully I can participate in this sale.


----------



## Ltown

GM ladies! snow day in DMV gov closed.

IDareT'sHair, I know you keep awesome inventory but my mind is blank what vendor sale the skikaki sulfur oil?  I probably need to search for new oil  but a lot of oils have are too stimulation for me.

Ok i found the name of the oil in my journal brown betty


----------



## Froreal3

My hair feels so supple and soft after using HV Cocasta.  Love HV. Can't wait to get my goodies.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ltown

Afroveda sells the Shikakai Oil (but it doesn't have Sulfur in it).  She had free Shipping over the Weekend.

I love that Oil.

Works well and smells good too!  That is my favorite Afroveda Oil.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel

 I will let you know when I hear back from KV.


----------



## Ltown

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Ltown
> 
> Afroveda sells the Shikakai Oil (but it doesn't have Sulfur in it). She had free Shipping over the Weekend.
> 
> I love that Oil.
> 
> Works well and smells good too! That is my favorite Afroveda Oil.


 
IDareT'sHair,  that why I love you, how did I get brown betty I wrote something by the name and obliviously wrong. thank you

I'm looking at the new vendors that is getting the raves APB, KV I'll wait for the  sales.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ltown

L-U-C-K-Y!  I just heard on the radio and read your Post about you all getting a "Snow Day"

And I heard it's really strange because it was or close to 70 degrees on yesterday.

Girl.....Enjoy Your Day Off!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Froreal3 @Babygrowth

Hey Girlies!

I don't think my Curlmart shipped out yet.

That's about all I have coming.

Decided I 'probably' won't get any APB Sprays. 

I remember after being in the ST'icals Thread I have both of those 16oz Spritz to get through.

So, I may just get more Hair Crème from APB.


----------



## Babygrowth

Hey T! I miss my Wrappers delight. That spray was awesome. I almost want to order more but not from them ever! I think I will leave them in the past. Can't wait to try APB's sprays. IDareT'sHair


----------



## Froreal3

Babygrowth said:


> Hey T! *I miss my Wrappers delight*. That spray was awesome. I almost want to order more but not from them ever! I think I will leave them in the past. Can't wait to try APB's sprays. @IDareT'sHair



I have this. I'm not sure it moisturized my hair. I will revisit it.


----------



## Babygrowth

Froreal3 said:


> I have this. I'm not sure it moisturized my hair. I will revisit it.



At first I didn't care for it then after a few times my hair started to like it. Better than all the SSI spritzers I had!


----------



## Brownie518

Hey, ladies. I'm back at work after a weekend away. I have a headache and an attitude, LOL! 

I'm not doing too bad with my "Low-Buy" as Fro says. I don't have anything on the way right now. I think I might get some APB during that sale, though. And I need some more Hydratherma Naturals Oil, too.


----------



## Froreal3

^^Brownie518 How many things do you buy a month?


----------



## divachyk

Q-Redew keeps calling my name. I may bite. I want to see if it will help moisture sink in my low porosity hair. Having a handheld steamer would be a tad bit more convenient than lugging my stand up steamer from room to room.


----------



## Froreal3

*Update:* Erica just said she made a mistake w/the sale dates. They are actually earlier. *March 21-23rd*. Yay!

...not that I was going to buy anything.


----------



## Babygrowth

Froreal3 said:


> Update: Erica just said she made a mistake w/the sale dates. They are actually earlier. March 21-23rd. Yay!
> 
> ...not that I was going to buy anything.



Aww man! Oh well. I will have to really wait then.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel Brownie518 (others)

I got a response from KV Oil and giving us the 20% did not increase Sales for them. 

When they look at their invoices from LHCF Members they find they only have about 7 "Loyal" Customers.

I don't know what they consider 'loyal'.

They Reduced the Price, giving us the 8oz bottles at the 4oz Price.  So the Minimum will stand.

If there would have been more activity/sales from LHCF we may have been able to keep the Discount Code w/o a Minimum.


----------



## Froreal3

^^^Sorry, still foul. Their prices hadn't been reduced that long to even give us a chance to use our discount. Had they been more consistent and allowed us to begin spending, they would have seen an increase.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair

I agree with Froreal3

Hmp, I won't be purchasing anytime soon


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel Froreal3

I wrote a little more about it in the Vendor/Sellers Thread. (please go there) 

I wish we could have kept it. 

But Sadly, they did not feel our Sales generated enough revenue for them for us to be able to keep it.

I'll wait for Sales (greater than 20% and re-up)


----------



## Froreal3

^^Me neither. @Beamodel. Also how often do they expect customers to purchase oils?  We hadn't had our discount long enough to be loyal to nothing. If ppl are purchasing 3 oils at once, aint nobody gonna be purchasing every month. Shoot, I just used up my 1 Fenugreek oil 2 months after I bought it (which I was JUST about to reup on, then some using our discount). Plus most of us are pjs who have a ishload of other oils to use up. *side eyeing KV*

Too bad cuz that Kera10 was good.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Froreal3

Even my Oil-Headed Self don't use up Oils that Quickly.

And I like to rotate. 

I actually just pulled my KV back out after using PALTAS, JBCO, JBCO Pimento and some others.


----------



## Froreal3

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Froreal3
> 
> Even my Oil-Headed Self don't use up Oils that Quickly.
> 
> And I like to rotate.
> 
> I actually just pulled my KV back out after using PALTAS, JBCO, JBCO Pimento and some others.



Exactly, they're trippin. And you KNOW I use up oils too...I was rotating between the Fenugreek and Vatika for prepooing. It took me about a month to use up that one bottle. I was _just_ about to replenish when I saw that they lowered the prices.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Froreal3

And as it gets 'Warmer' out, I personally use 'less' Oil.  

If I use "Oil" as a Pre-Rx, it's not that one.

It's usually plain ole EVCO or EVOO. 

I save my "Blends" for other occasions.

I'll see what they offer M-Day.


----------



## Beamodel

Ok ladies. I had to wash my hair again so I broke my once a week washing schedule. My hair was too "greasy" for me bc I had added KV oil to my Sitrinillah and added it to my hair after washing it out. 

So I used up Sitrinillah, two 16 oz back ups. I have a tad bit left of Tresemme naturals. The nourishing one. I have about a little less than a 1/2 bottle of the smoothing one left. 

I will apply APB leave ins. And seal with the APB hair cream.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel

WOW That's too bad.  

But Because you wear your hair out every day, you need it to be on point.

Well, consider it "Research" and make the necessary adjustments to product application for next wash day.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair 

I never add oils etc to my DC. Definitely not to Sitrinillah either bc I think it performs well on its own. I should have gone with my first mind but like you said.  Consider it research


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel

I will be trying out SSI Riche Friday:crossfingers:


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair

Report back how it was for you


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel

I'm remaining hopeful.  

As I said before both Sitrinillah and Oyin Honey Hemp works great for me.  

Even Methi Step2 that has either Lemon Peel or Orange Peel (maybe both).

For my Annabelle's Ayurvedic Crème(s) I've currently selected:
Buttercreme
Iced Carrot Cake
Red Velvet Cake

I must be hongry or something.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair

I can't wait to hear your Riche review.
After my Blueberry Cheesecake debacle, I really needed a 2nd wash but I was sick so I skipped it. Mistake...I'm going to do a power moisture session tomorrow, starting in the morning.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

Well, the Blueberry can go into the stack for your Sister or Niece.  They might really like it.

Yeah Girl, I'm hoping I can use the Riche.  So, I can add another Moisture DC'er to my Stash.


----------



## Beamodel

Brownie518 said:


> IDareT'sHair  I can't wait to hear your Riche review. After my Blueberry Cheesecake debacle, I really needed a 2nd wash but I was sick so I skipped it. Mistake...I'm going to do a power moisture session tomorrow, starting in the morning.



Brownie518

I'm sorry it didn't work out for you. Maybe you can use it as a leave in.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair

I luv's me some Sitrinillah. That was and is my first love. 

I wasn't a fan of the iced carrot cake scent only bc it smells more cinnamony. But if you like spicy scents like that, you should like it. 

The red velvet sounds yummy too. I'm still waiting on my butter cream scent. 

Cookie dough is really good. I like blueberry then cookie dough.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I'm thinking about my Spritz:
ST'ical x2 (16oz's each)
SSI x2 (Tahitian Mist)
OBIA x1 
HH Big City Punch x2
HV Silica Tea x1
AV Blueberry & Pomegrantex1
Oyin J&B (just ordered)x1
DB Herbal (just ordered)x1
MOP Pear Detangler x1

Have x2 HTN's Follicle Booster in an AveYou Cart
Need to also get Claudie's Tea


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> Well, the Blueberry can go into the stack for your Sister or Niece.  They might really like it.
> 
> Yeah Girl, I'm hoping I can use the Riche.  So, I can add another Moisture DC'er to my Stash.


IDareT'sHair

Yes, I am going to see if one of them wants to try it.  I hope I have better luck with the White Chocolate, although I won't be trying that this week. LOL I need some guaranteed moisture!

I hope that Riche is good!


----------



## Beamodel

Beamodel said:


> Ok ladies. I had to wash my hair again so I broke my once a week washing schedule. My hair was too "greasy" for me bc I had added KV oil to my Sitrinillah and added it to my hair after washing it out.  So I used up Sitrinillah, two 16 oz back ups. I have a tad bit left of Tresemme naturals. The nourishing one. I have about a little less than a 1/2 bottle of the smoothing one left.  I will apply APB leave ins. And seal with the APB hair cream.



Ok, I didn't apply the leave in pudding. I applied cookie dough moisturizing conditioner and my hair is ubber soft and not  greasy. Thank goodness.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair said:


> I'm thinking about my Spritz: ST'ical x2 (16oz's each) SSI x2 (Tahitian Mist) OBIA x1 HH Big City Punch x2 HV Silica Tea x1 AV Blueberry & Pomegrantex1 Oyin J&B (just ordered)x1 DB Herbal (just ordered)x1 MOP Pear Detangler x1  Have x2 HTN's Follicle Booster in an AveYou Cart Need to also get Claudie's Tea



IDareT'sHair

Girl that's a hefty stash, nice!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> Yes, I am going to see if one of them wants to try it.  I hope I have better luck with the White Chocolate, although I won't be trying that this week. LOL I need some guaranteed moisture!
> 
> *I hope that Riche is good!*



Brownie518

 Did you find your Riche?  I hope it works for me and is "Itch-Free"

 What did you think about KV's response.

 I'm sure they'll want to try the Blueberry.  What APB are you thinking about getting?

 Imma stick with the Ayurvedic Crème(s)


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair

I luv's me some Sitrinillah. That was and is my first love. 

I wasn't a fan of the iced carrot cake scent only bc it smells more cinnamony. But if you like spicy scents like that, you should like it. 

The red velvet sounds yummy too. I'm still waiting on my butter cream scent. 

Cookie dough is really good. I like blueberry then cookie dough.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel said:


> *Girl that's a hefty stash, nice!*


 

 That's why I didn't have a hard time removing APB's Spritz off my list.

 I got to get to some of those Spritz.  Especially ST'icals.  

 If she would have put them in x4 8oz bottles, I coulda' Sold x2 or Swapped x2.

 That still burns me up!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel said:


> I luv's me some Sitrinillah. That was and is my first love.
> 
> *I wasn't a fan of the iced carrot cake scent only bc it smells more cinnamony. But if you like spicy scents like that, you should like it.
> *
> The red velvet sounds yummy too. I'm still waiting on my butter cream scent.
> 
> Cookie dough is really good. I like blueberry then cookie dough.



Beamodel

 Lemme change that Iced Carrot Cake.  I love Sitrinillah too! 

 Even though I rarely mention it, I love it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Beamodel

I changed the Iced Carrot Cake to Cookie Dough. 

I wonder why I keep forgetting about that one?erplexed

That CCs Pumpkin Pie turned me against Spicy right now. 

 It's so Skrong.  I had to put it away.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> Did you find your Riche?  I hope it works for me and is "Itch-Free"
> 
> What did you think about KV's response.
> 
> I'm sure they'll want to try the Blueberry.  What APB are you thinking about getting?
> 
> Imma stick with the Ayurvedic Crème(s)


IDareT'sHair

NO, I never found it. I probably never ordered it. I'm going to search my Orders folder from last year, see if I did...LOL thats a shame that I don't even know!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *NO, I never found it. I probably never ordered it*. I'm going to search my Orders folder from last year, see if I did...LOL thats a shame that I don't even know!



Brownie518

 That's what I'm thinking about that SSI.  You probably meant to

 What do you think about KV's response?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

What, if anything, are you getting from APB's Sale starting the 21st


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Beamodel  I changed the Iced Carrot Cake to Cookie Dough.  I wonder why I keep forgetting about that one?erplexed  That CCs Pumpkin Pie turned me against Spicy right now.  It's so Skrong.  I had to put it away.



IDareT'sHair

Oh yea I almost forgot abt that


----------



## Beamodel

Beamodel said:


> Ok, I didn't apply the leave in pudding. I applied cookie dough moisturizing conditioner and my hair is ubber soft and not  greasy. Thank goodness.



Good morning ladies 

My hair is feeling fab and swinging like a flag on the pole lol. It's perfectly moisturized without feign greasy. I really like her moisturizing conditioners as a leave it. I haven't tried them as a rinse out yet. 

They are too expensive to just be rinsing out at $15 a pop.


----------



## Babygrowth

Beamodel said:


> Good morning ladies
> 
> My hair is feeling fab and swinging like a flag on the pole lol. It's perfectly moisturized without feign greasy. I really like her moisturizing conditioners as a leave it. I haven't tried them as a rinse out yet.
> 
> They are too expensive to just be rinsing out at $15 a pop.



I may have to add more of those to my cart.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> Brownie518
> 
> What, if anything, are you getting from APB's Sale starting the 21st


IDareT'sHair

I want more creams, including Ayurvedic. Also the leave in sprays. 
Is that starting Friday?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> That's what I'm thinking about that SSI. You probably meant to
> 
> *What do you think about KV's response?*


 
Brownie518

 Um...Are you ignoring me?


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair

You know I'm slow when it comes to most products but especially oils. I'm just out done with KV. They should still honor the discount that he gave us. 

Most folks don't use oils quick like that plus we bought a tin during BF etc when there was no code.


----------



## robot.

Growing my hair out and I'm torturing myself by looking at twistout videos.  I'm going to buy some vitamins and maybe start some scalp massages


----------



## robot.

IDareT'sHair said:


> Beamodel
> 
> I will be trying out SSI Riche Friday:crossfingers:



I like this. I've bought two jars of it. Nothing compared to yall...but it's something


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@robot.

Thanks for the review.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> Brownie518
> 
> Um...Are you ignoring me?


IDareT'sHair

LOL. No. I responded somewhere upthread. That sucks. I usually get only 2 oils per order so that leaves me out.


----------



## Brownie518

Speaking of, I need more plain Fenugreek oil from there..


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

Ha, Ha!  I know you weren't.

What else is up?  I made my "Mock" Annabelle Cart = x3 Ayurvedic Cremes.

I decided against the L-I Spritz's.  I have enough of those.


----------



## Brownie518

Cookie dough..I wonder if I would like that scent. I want Birthday cake and Lemon pound cake for sure from APB.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair

Are buttas included? I might get 3 of those and some Ayurvedic creams. I'd like to try the pudding, too.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

I have a nice order coming in from Curlmart =
x1 DB Pumpkin Conditioner
x1 DB Herbal Spritz
x1 Elucence Moisture DC'er
x1 Oyin J&B
x1 Oyin Dew
x1 Oyin Burnt Sugar Pomade

*I think that's it? I might be missing something?*  May be here tomorrow.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *Are buttas included? I might get 3 of those and some Ayurvedic creams. I'd like to try the pudding, too.*



Brownie518

 Not sure on Sale Details.  Lemme go look right quick

 I'm not sure about the Butta's -- But I know I love the 'consistency' of the Ayurvedic Cremes.

 BRB


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

Leave-In Sprays
Hair Cremes
Hair Puddings


----------



## Beamodel

Brownie518 said:


> Cookie dough..I wonder if I would like that scent. I want Birthday cake and Lemon pound cake for sure from APB.



Brownie518 

Both cookie dough and birthday cake smell great. I will definitely repurchase these scents.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel

When are you expecting your order?  

I was hoping it would come before the Sale.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair 

Me too, it hadn't shipped yet. On etsy it says it will ship by the 25th so idk when or if I will get it before the sale.   

I wonna smell that marshmallow and buttercream and I'm impatiently waiting to smell them.


----------



## Brownie518

Beamodel said:


> Brownie518
> 
> Both cookie dough and birthday cake smell great. I will definitely repurchase these scents.



Beamodel

I think ill try that cookie dough. I have something in birthday cake and it's


----------



## Beamodel

Brownie518

It smells like cookies and cream ice cream


----------



## Froreal3

Beamodel said:


> IDareT'sHair
> 
> I luv's me some Sitrinillah. That was and is my first love.
> 
> I wasn't a fan of the iced carrot cake scent only bc it smells more cinnamony. But if you like spicy scents like that, you should like it.
> 
> The red velvet sounds yummy too. I'm still waiting on my butter cream scent.
> 
> Cookie dough is really good. I like blueberry then cookie dough.




Buttercream is a light scent, but smells really yummy Beamodel. I think you will enjoy this one. I love love cookiedough...better than blueberry. I probably like cookie dough slightly more than buttercream...though buttercream smells so yummy. They're just about neck and neck. Cookie dough is louder. 

Caramel in the butter smells great...in the leave in...I am not sure it retained its scent. I can't place it, but it doesn't smell as yummy as the matching butter.

Watermelon smells like watermelon candy...like a jolly rancher. Smells good for when I wanna smell extra fruity sweet.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

So, I did a Quick Inventory of Hairveda:
x2 MoistPRO
x2 Moist24/7
x3 Acai Phyto Berry
x2 Sitrinillah
x2 Hydrasilica Spritz
x1 Whipped Ends Hydration
x4 ACV Rinse
x1 Opened Methi Set/ x1 Unopened Methi Set
x2 Amala Rinse
x1 Red Roobis & Argan Conditioner
1/2 Bottle of Jardin Oil
x1 Avosoya Oil
1/2 Jar of Whipped Clouds


----------



## IDareT'sHair

So from HV I plan to get:
x2 Vatika Frosting
x2 Almond Glaze
x1 Cocosta Oil
x1 MoistPRO x1 Moist 24/7

Not sure what else?


----------



## Froreal3

Oh and APB Marshmallow smells really warm and toasted like.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> So, I did a Quick Inventory of Hairveda:
> x2 MoistPRO
> x2 Moist24/7
> x3 Acai Phyto Berry
> x2 Sitrinillah
> x2 Hydrasilica Spritz
> x1 Whipped Ends Hydration
> x4 ACV Rinse
> x1 Opened Methi Set/ x1 Unopened Methi Set
> x2 Amala Rinse
> x1 Red Roobis & Argan Conditioner
> 1/2 Bottle of Jardin Oil
> x1 Avosoya Oil
> 1/2 Jar of Whipped Clouds



 nice stash...


----------



## Beamodel

Froreal3 said:


> Oh and APB Marshmallow smells really warm and toasted like.



Froreal3

Thanks. I have caramel. I like it a lot as well.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair

Nice HV stash. I don't know off the top of my head what I have but I know I dnt have as much as you.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel said:


> *Nice HV stash. I don't know off the top of my head what I have but I know I dnt have as much as you.*



@Beamodel

Thank you. I want to make sure I don't 'over order'. 

 I went out there and counted 'bottles'/jars.

I plan to get exactly what I _think_ I need.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

Ya'll Know BJ Gone Gets Her Monneee.  

And I don't even feel bad giving it to her.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Froreal3

I also have a APB Caramel Crunch Ayurvedic Creme.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518 

If I had to do an SSI Cart, I guess I'd get:
x3-4 Blueberry Cowash
 x1 CocoCreme Leave-In

 And maybe x1 Coconut & Argan Pre-Rx

Not sure about Riche yet?


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair

You didn't like Riche? Or you hadn't tried it yet? You are using it Friday?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel said:


> *You didn't like Riche? Or you hadn't tried it yet? You are using it Friday?*



@Beamodel

Yep. Using it Friday. 

I hope I can 'use' it.

How's your Hair feeling today?  I know you had to do a Mid-Week Wash.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Beamodel  Yep. Using it Friday.  I hope I can 'use' it.  How's your Hair feeling today?  I know you had to do a Mid-Week Wash.



IDareT'sHair

Like Willow Smith (I whip my hair back n forth) lol


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel said:


> *Like Willow Smith (I whip my hair back n forth) lol*


 
Beamodel

 Oh..Yeah..You & the Flag Pole...

 Good.  Glad it feels/looks a lot better.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Beamodel 

Imma really tried to act like I got some sense during the Mothers Day Sales.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair

Lol, yes thank you. I won't add oil to my DC's anymore. I think I added too much. Because I also had put some in my hair too after I had used a leave in. 

I'm ready to hear your review on Riche. I'm iffy if I want to buy it bc of the aloe in it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel said:


> *Lol, yes thank you. I won't add oil to my DC's anymore. I think I added too much.*
> 
> *I'm ready to hear your review on Riche. I'm iffy if I want to buy it bc of the aloe in it.*


 
Beamodel

 Yeah...Don't do that Again!

 I really loved HTN Moisture DC'er, but that Orange Oil had me rewashing immediately.:burning:  

 So, I hope it doesn't turn out like that.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel

My only hope is that the Orange Oil is way down on the list with Riche.  

So, it could be doable. *crosses fingers*

It's just strange how 'certain' Orange/Citrus Oils doesn't bother me and other does.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair

Yea that is strange but I'm glad Sitrinillah works for you.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel said:


> *Yea that is strange but I'm glad Sitrinillah works for you.*


 
Beamodel

 Yeah.  I'm Glad it does!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My Curlmart came today!  YAY!

I haven't opened it yet.  Also, my SD DH Purchase off the Exchange Forum.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair

SSI has a prepoo? Let me go see...

I just used Happy Nappy Vanilla Butter. Moisturr prepoo...Oh yeah the coconut sorbet.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

Yeah, the Coconut & Argan is a Pre-Rx.

I wonder when APB's Code will be effective?  

I'm sleepy.

http://store.yahoo.com/yhst-15648567608518/cosostpoprtr.html


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> Brownie518
> 
> Yeah, the Coconut & Argan is a Pre-Rx.
> 
> I wonder when APB's Code will be effective?
> 
> I'm sleepy.
> 
> http://store.yahoo.com/yhst-15648567608518/cosostpoprtr.html



 I just got up from a nap. I'm still on my work schedule..I hope its midnight

IDareT'sHair


----------



## Froreal3

Brownie518 said:


> *I just got up from a nap*. I'm still on my work schedule..I hope its midnight
> 
> IDareT'sHair



Same here. I was tired today.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Froreal3 Brownie518

I hope the code posts at least by 10-ish.

I thought both of my CM Orders were here. 

I opened the other box and it was something else.

So, I still have another CM order out there.


----------



## Brownie518

Yes the earlier the better. I'm ready


----------



## Beamodel

She added peach cobbler hair cream. I bet that smells good. I'm not getting anything though. I'm still waiting on my order I placed on Saturday.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

How does that SSI Coconut Sorbet w/Argan Pre-Rx sound to you?


----------



## Froreal3

IDareT'sHair What's the Coconut Sorbet smell like?


----------



## Beamodel

...................


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Froreal3

It smells good. 

Coconutty-Marshmallow-y Light, Fluffy, Whippy & Delicious.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> Brownie518
> 
> How does that SSI Coconut Sorbet w/Argan Pre-Rx sound to you?



IDareT'sHair

Its good. I forgot I have that. I pulled it out after you mentioned it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *Its good. I forgot I have that. I pulled it out after you mentioned it.*



Brownie518

 Yeah, you need to use it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Liquid Gold's Additional 20% off.  Prices are also marked down.

Code = SPRING

I'm thinking about getting another Java Whip.

Brownie518 Froreal3 Beamodel


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Froreal3

I don't really need 'a Code' if I have under $25 correct?

I wonder if I can check out now?


----------



## Froreal3

^^IDareT'sHair Not really since you can't use it for under 25.


----------



## Froreal3

IDareT'sHair said:


> Froreal3
> 
> I don't really need 'a Code' if I have under $25 correct?
> 
> I wonder if I can check out now?



Since it is buy 2 get 1 free, I don't think it would matter since there is no related code and you can use ours all the time.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Froreal3

Thanks.  That's what I was thinking too.  

I am dead tired.


----------



## Froreal3

IDareT'sHair ^^I'm exhausted.  Was planning on doing some homework this evening. Work is taking its toll.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Froreal3

Right. 

For some reason, for me, this has been a looooong week. 

I am so happy tomorrow is Friday I don't know what to do!

 ETA:  I want a LG Butter (probably won't get it though)


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 Froreal3 Beamodel

I checked out with APB.

Oh & the Code is working now too.

So ya'll can get ya'll Haul On!

ETA: Ms. Bea, I know you said you aren't getting anything this time.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair said:


> Brownie518 Froreal3 Beamodel  I checked out with APB.  Oh & the Code is working now too.  So ya'll can get ya'll Haul On!  ETA: Ms. Bea, I know you said you aren't getting anything this time.



IDareT'sHair

What did you end up getting?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel

Just the x3 Ayurvedic Cremes (Like I said):
x1 Cookie Dough
x1 Buttercreme
x1 Red Velvet Cake

Next time I re-up on these, I'll opt for the Fruity-Scents.  Maybe Mothers Day?


----------



## Beamodel

Idaret'shsir  

Im interested in the peach cobbler now but I can wait.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair said:


> Beamodel  Just the x3 Ayurvedic Cremes (Like I said): x1 Cookie Dough x1 Buttercreme x1 Red Velvet Cake  Next time I re-up on these, I'll opt for the Fruity-Scents.  Maybe Mothers Day?



IDareT'sHair

Nice.... Let me know how the red velvet smells.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel said:


> *Im interested in the peach cobbler now but I can wait.*


 
Beamodel

 You & some other posters got me wanting to try some of the Fruity ones now.

 So, maybe for M-Day, I'll get like the Watermelon, Peach, Apple/Pear, Blackberry or something?



Beamodel said:


> *Nice.... Let me know how the red velvet smells*.


 Beamodel

 I most certainly will.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair

Yup, I wonna try watermelon too. I will wait a while though. Probably for Mother's Day like you said.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel

Those Fruity's will be Great for Warm Weather.  

To have a nice Summer Scent going on.


----------



## Brownie518

Let me go find our code and check out then...


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair

 So tempted to buy more. I have a serious problem when it comes to APB


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel

It works well for your hair.  (And as you always say, your Hair is Picky). 

So, I don't blame you. 

I'd be tempted to get more, especially if I knew it worked really well on my hair AND......................It was on Sale.  

It's a Win-Win


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair

I'm trying to hold out but lawd it's do hard! I will try to pass.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel

I know it's Hard.  

But just think how good it makes your Hair Feel/Smell/Look!

oke:...


----------



## Froreal3

Yeah I already od'd on APB. Definitely don't need to purchase anything else until May.  I don't need to be on a low buy. It needs to be no buy. 

Red velvet is a nice light scent...smells like red velvet cake. I have it in a sample cream. Watermelon is super loud and fruity like a jolly rancher candy. Love it. 

I stashed the majority of my stuff in the fridge. I only have some older APB creams, a leave in spray, and some SD Mocha Silk/VS on rotation underneath my bathroom cabinet. Everything else (except butters) are in the fridge crisper box. I couldn't even fit everything in the crisper.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Froreal3

Yeah, I can't even open the Crispa'. 

 SMH

Good thing I don't buy food.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair said:


> Beamodel  I know it's Hard.   But just think how good it makes your Hair Feel/Smell/Look!  oke:...



IDareT'sHair

Lol pusha


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Froreal3  Yeah, I can't even open the Crispa'.  SMH  Good thing I don't buy food.



Lol. My stuff in the crisper too IDareT'sHair


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Beamodel

Definitely. 

You found something that works for your Hair. 

Smells Delicious. Works Well. Makes your Hair Look/Feel like a Million Bucks.

Think about how you were Swangin' it this week.  

Okay....So Now Imagine Swangin' it in Peach and Watermelon.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair

Lol. I know right. Ugh, I'm so torn!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel

B2 G1 Free and a 20% Discount......

Girl....You betta' Go get your Haul On!


----------



## Froreal3

^^Beamodel think about that overflowing crisper, chile!


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair
Froreal3

Imma pass. I have 5 already and one more in its way in addition to two ore leave in sprays and I have one already.


----------



## Froreal3

Yes, me too Beamodel. I'll pass on the next few sales.


----------



## Beamodel

Froreal3 said:


> Yes, me too Beamodel. I'll pass on the next few sales.



Froreal3

She will have more sales. That's for talking me down the ledge lol


----------



## DoDo

Beamodel

I am coming down off the ledge with you. I haven't even gotten my last order yet and it doesn't ship until the 25th. I am not buying anymore know I haven't even received what I did get. Maybe mother's day.


----------



## Beamodel

DoDo

Exactly. Lol you right there with me. Mines is scheduled to ship on the 25th as well. She wi have more sales. We can catch the next one.


----------



## DoDo

Beamodel said:


> DoDo
> 
> Exactly. Lol you right there with me. Mines is scheduled to ship on the 25th as well. She wi have more sales. We can catch the next one.


----------



## Ltown

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518 @Froreal3 @Beamodel
> 
> I checked out with APB.
> 
> Oh & the Code is working now too.
> 
> So ya'll can get ya'll Haul On!
> 
> ETA: Ms. Bea, I know you said you aren't getting anything this time.


 

Hey IDareT'sHair, I see you still the pusha girl, remember Curtis Mayfield song  .  

how about I used SSI banana burlee sunday, where was the banana smell it smell like lemon, definitely and error in the ingredients..


----------



## Froreal3

Ltown how was the Banana Burlee for you?


----------



## Ltown

Froreal3 said:


> @Ltown how was the Banana Burlee for you?


 
Froreal3, it was softening; i find conditioners with silk or behentrimonium in the ingredients is a winner for me. I don't like lemon in anything i used too citrious and my scalp is very sensitive too it; lucky for me i didn't rub it too much to reach my scalp.


----------



## Babygrowth

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Beamodel
> 
> Definitely.
> 
> You found something that works for your Hair.
> 
> Smells Delicious. Works Well. Makes your Hair Look/Feel like a Million Bucks.
> 
> Think about how you were Swangin' it this week.
> 
> Okay....So Now Imagine Swangin' it in Peach and Watermelon.



This had me dying laughing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ltown

No, it has never smelled anything like Bananas.


----------



## Froreal3

IDareT'sHair said:


> Ltown
> 
> No, it has never smelled anything like Bananas.



Are there bananas in the ingredients?

Sent from my Snow White Frost Galaxy S4


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Froreal3

Banana Extract.  She use to offer it in Several Scents (I don't think she's doing that any more).

I haven't had it in a long, long time.  I might rebuy/retry it.  

If the M-Day Sale is good.  

Right now, all I have in a mock cart is the Blueberry Cowash and a CocoCreme Leave-In.


----------



## Ltown

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Ltown
> 
> No, it has never smelled anything like Bananas.


IDareT'sHair,  why call it banana bruellee, i was all hype for that .


----------



## Beamodel

I bought more Reshma Henna today. I used up my box the last time I did a henna treatment. 

I wanted to try Nupur Henna but it had other herbs in it. I want only henna  so I keep using Reshma because of that reason. Plus it's available locally on the ground.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My 2nd Curlmart Order came today = Oyin Hair Dew (back up) Juices & Berries.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Beamodel @Froreal3 @Babygrowth (errrbody else)

 Fro: I know you already have it.

SSI Moisture Riche: 1st of all it's extremely fragrance-ful. Almost like Perfume.  

Not sure if this will get on my nerves or not. (It could Quickly).

The Consistency is like all other SSI Conditioners: Banana Brulee, Fortifying, Okra, Avocado. White-Thin-ish Consistency. 

I haven't felt any irritation (yet) from the Orange Oil 

However, the scent may annoy me.

I'll see how it goes when I rinse it out. I hope the scent doesn't linger. (For me).

I'm sure other people thinks it smells wonderful. For me, it's a bit much.

I hope I don't get irritated by the Scent or Orange Oil.


----------



## Froreal3

^^IDareT'sHair I love the scent of Riche.  It lingers for me a bit. I like to use the Juicy Berry Buttercream Frosting after the Riche.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Froreal3

Listed on the Exchange Forum (it's making my face feel Hot)

 Hope I won't have to wash it out.


----------



## Froreal3

^^The hell? Already? Didn't you rinse it out yet?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Froreal3

Yeah. The Scent is annoying (for me).


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Used up:
x1 Hairveda Whipped Clouds (no back ups) Will definitely re-up.


----------



## Froreal3

^^Just got this to try out. How is it? What is the consistency and scent? Is it liked the Whipped Cream? IDareT'sHair


----------



## IDareT'sHair

No, it's a thick Creamy-Crème in a Jar. I think you'll love it.

Did you mean: Whipped Ends Hydration? I think that one is called something else now?

Smells good. You know all HV's stuff smells good and non-intrusive.

@Froreal3

http://www.hairveda.com/Butters-Creams/WHIPPED-CLOUDS-p46.html


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Froreal3

Interesting because Whipped Clouds has Orange EO, but I wouldn't have known that.


----------



## Froreal3

IDareT'sHair said:


> No, it's a thick Creamy-Crème in a Jar. I think you'll love it.
> 
> Did you mean: Whipped Ends Hydration? I think that one is called something else now?
> 
> Smells good. You know all HV's stuff smells good and non-intrusive.
> 
> @Froreal3
> 
> http://www.hairveda.com/Butters-Creams/WHIPPED-CLOUDS-p46.html



Yeah I got Whipped Clouds for the first time I had several of Whipped Creme before. I wanted to try something different. The Clouds sounds yummy.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Froreal3

Whipped Clouds is very good.  Chebaby put me on to that one.

Will definitely repurchase.


----------



## Froreal3

^^^Can't wait to get it. The site says currently 3 - 5 business day processing time.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Froreal3

Well, there isn't a Big Sale going on right now, so that is probably about right.

I sold the Moisture Riche.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair
Froreal3

I only have whipped Creme but It don't really wrk for my hair. Too much glycerin. It's in the get rid of it box.


----------



## Froreal3

Beamodel I loved the Whipped Creme, as long as I don't use too much. It can get kinda greasy. I love it though. It was one of the first things that worked for my hair and started my product journey.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel said:


> I only have whipped Creme but It don't really wrk for my hair. Too much glycerin. *It's in the get rid of it box.*


 
Beamodel

 Lawd...What Kinda' Box is that? (I'd like to see that)

 I love Whipped Ends (Crème).  It's one of my Summa' Go-To's.

 I have a bottle in my Stash

 And I was just looking at the Deluxe Size.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair

My DB whip is in there too. It's just a box where I have items that I could swap, sell or just give it away if I don't feel like going through the hustle and bussle.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Beamodel

Mr. Bel Nouvo's DC'er is on Sale for Friday madness.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Beamodel  Mr. Bel Nouvo's DC'er is on Sale for Friday madness.



IDareT'sHair

Baby bubba


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel

Yeah....It's $8.00 and the Shipping is $6.00erplexed


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair said:


> Beamodel  Yeah....It's $8.00 and the Shipping is $6.00erplexed



IDareT'sHair

Smh


----------



## bronzephoenix

Almost done with Suave naturals almond shea conditioner... Looking forward to finding an all natural silicone free replacement!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Jace032000

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Froreal3
> 
> Yeah, I can't even open the Crispa'.
> 
> SMH
> 
> Good thing I don't buy food.


 

BWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Ltown

GM ladies!

IDareT'sHair, did SSI riche formula change for you i brought it because you raved, i haven't used it yet?


----------



## Brownie518

Used up SD Razz and another Njoi Tea. Backups for both..

I pulled out Claudies Iman butter for my scalp. That dryness from the APB is lingering. The Iman is working well..


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ltown said:


> GM ladies!
> 
> *did SSI riche formula change for you i brought it because you raved, i haven't used it yet?*



@Ltown

Sorry Girl. You must have me mixed up with someone else?  

I didn't rave about it, because I never tried it.

I bought it and toss it into the never-ending stash. Tonight was my 1st time pulling it out.

The only discussion I had about it was wondering if the Orange EO's would irritate my scalp and that I was looking for another Moisture DC'er to add to my stash, because it seems like I only have Protein DC'ers.

Not sure about that, but I was overwhelmed by the scent. I'm sure the Formula didn't change because it's new.

It gets great reviews. Lemme know what you think when you try it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Pulled out N'Joi's Green Tea Butter.  Smells Delicious


----------



## Ltown

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Ltown
> 
> Sorry Girl. You must have me mixed up with someone else?
> 
> I didn't rave about it, because I never tried it.
> 
> I bought it and toss it into the never-ending stash. Tonight was my 1st time pulling it out.
> 
> The only discussion I had about it was wondering if the Orange EO's would irritate my scalp and that I was looking for another Moisture DC'er to add to my stash, because it seems like I only have Protein DC'ers.
> 
> Not sure about that, but I was overwhelmed by the scent. I'm sure the Formula didn't change because it's new.
> 
> It gets great reviews. Lemme know what you think when you try it.



IDareT'sHair, you talked  about buying a product for me is a rave because i know you aren't as picky as i am. I too don 't like strong scents but since its a conditioner and not a strong butter like miss jessie sticky stuff i can tolerate it.


----------



## Beamodel

Good morning ladies. Happy Saturday 
I will wash my hair later this evening. There is a crawfish festival going on today, so I must go to that first.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ltown

When you try it, please come back and give a review.

Beamodel

Sounds Delicious!


----------



## Froreal3

I have a system going on. Anything close to full, I have stored in the crisper. Anything 50% or less, I have under my sink so that I can use it up. Next on my use up list is the APB Blueberry Cheesecake Hair Cream. It will be done this week since I will use it to moisturize mine and dd's hair during the week. 

Used up the last of KV Kera10 cowash...no back ups...May repurchase.

Used up APB Pumpkin Spice Hair Cream.  No back ups in this particular scent...but I have plenty of her creams. Love this scent....definite staple repurchase.

I'm feeling this Shea Moisture Coconut & Hibiscus Cowash. It smells like the CES, but it has really good slip.  Very yummy. 
*
So far for my cleansers/cowash I have left:* As I AM Coconut Cowash, As I Am Cleansing Pudding, Shea Moisture Coconut & Hibiscus Shampoo, Shea Moisture Coconut & Hibiscus Cowash. So four things.

For Dcers I have left: SD VS, SD Mocha Bling (2) (protein), SDot Beauty, Shea Moisture Tahitian Noni & Monoi (protein), SSI Okra (protein), and Komaza Protein Strengthener. I will really just use the two moisture conditioners after the Okra and Komaza.

Leave ins/moisturizers: I'm not even gonna try right now.

Butters:


----------



## Ltown

GM divas!

Froreal3, good plan to use up, i usually don't open more than one conditioner at a time, hair moisturizer vary on the styles.

@ IDaret'shair, i used the moisture riche its same as banana bruelle, the smell isn't bad or over the top for me as conditioner but as far as condtioners i'm will probably not order anymore just because the ingredients are common in others that are cheaper with others vendors and in stores.


----------



## Beamodel

Used up Tresemme naturals moisturizing conditioner. I only have 1/2 bottle left of the smoothing one. I prefer the smoothing one over the moisturizing one. 

I'm currently DC'ing with APB blueberry DC mixed with cookie dough moisturizing DC. 

I will rinse, apply an acv rinse. Spray my diluted cookie dough spray mixture all over. Apply APB hair cream to my ends only. Then air dry.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ltown

I agree.  

The consistency is very similar to Banana Brulee and Fortifying Hair Mask. 

For me the 'scent' was too skrong.erplexed 

I'm seriously considering revisiting Banana Brulee.  

If I don't, I'll just get another Fortifying Hair Mask.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Froreal3

Good Use Up Plan.  I can't stand to have 50-11 things open.  Half-used etc...

Stay Strong and get through it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I have x3 KV Oils sitting in a Cart.  May pull the Trigger?

Either that or I'll come back and place an AveYou order for some HTN.


----------



## Froreal3

Used up *16oz. MYHC Buttery Soy*, no back ups. That sure had a nice long run. Love it for nice juicy twists. Love the consistency and the way it smooths onto and coats my strands. It's a great body butter too. Definite repurchase when there's a substantial sale. It is not cheap.

The next butter on my use up list is the SSI Juicy Berry Buttercream Frosting. I only have a couple more uses of that one.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel

What's Up Lady?

Ltown

How's your Hair feeling?


----------



## Ltown

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Beamodel
> 
> What's Up Lady?
> 
> @Ltown
> 
> How's your Hair feeling?


 
IDareT'sHair, nothing new with my hair; I wear it usually in puff, sometime in braidout depending on whether. I'm APL which is long enough for me, how about you are you BSL now?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Ltown

I wanted to know how it felt after using SSI Moisture Riche?


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair said:


> Beamodel  What's Up Lady?  Ltown  How's your Hair feeling?



IDareT'sHair

Hiya Miss Lady. What's going on? I just got home about to cook some okra stew.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel

Fighting off buying more APB.erplexed


----------



## Ltown

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Ltown
> 
> I wanted to know how it felt after using SSI Moisture Riche?


 
 IDareT'sHair, I thought I posted it earlier. There wasn't any problem just softening conditioner, the smell didn't linger or did the citrus burn my scalp.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ltown

You did.  I was just asking.

I thought you might have had 'more' to add


----------



## Ltown

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Ltown
> 
> You did. I was just asking.
> 
> I thought you might have had 'more' to add


 
You know i'm boring


----------



## Golden75

Hey ladies!  Been in lurk mode.  Work had me, well working.  First weekend off this month.  But hey OT is real nice 

Decided to use some Ynobe products.  I probably wouldn't repurchase, cause there are formulation issues, and the shady with the shipping.  The DC - moisturizing one I think it's nettle, brahmi something - first impression, meh.  Not thick, runny.  High water content, ish was splashing all over the place when I applied.  Does have good slip. Hair didn't feel uber soft upon rinsing, just felt meh.  

Pumpkin leave-in - this can be used as a rinse out, so that's what I decided to do.  I was very disrespectful to that 4oz bottle, I used it ALL!  My hair did feel soft and smooth with that.  Not sure why I just emptied that full bottle on my head, but it felt good!

Avocado Flax smoothie - I think I like this. I used it to install my curlformers along with aphogee curlific moisture spray (this ain't bad).  The smoothie had nice slip and roots feel very soft (still in the curlformers).

Picked up a new bonnet dry.  Mine was a mess.  I tried to hook it up with electrical tape, but I must got it for the $1 store or something.  Then where I taped it, the air wouldn't circulate.  I was trying to keep my coins   These dryers ain't cheap!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75 said:


> *Decided to use some Ynobe products. I probably wouldn't repurchase, cause there are formulation issues, and the shady with the shipping. The DC - moisturizing one I think it's nettle, brahmi something - first impression, meh. Not thick, runny. High water content, ish was splashing all over the place when I applied. Does have good slip. Hair didn't feel uber soft upon rinsing, just felt meh.
> *



Golden75

For me, this one is their 'Best' product.

I still have the Hibiscus Hair Lotion.

I was wondering 'where you at?'


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair said:


> Beamodel  Fighting off buying more APB.erplexed



IDareT'sHair

Lol. What are you looking to get? I still didn't get anything.  I got a shipping notice today from my purchase last week.


----------



## DoDo

APB has taken this forum by storm!  Dealing with this demand is not going to be easy . :mob:


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel

Nothing.  I haven't even been back in there. 

I did make a Liquid Gold Cart.  

Didn't get anything though.

I thought about getting another Jar of AE Garlic (back up)

So, I haven't bought anything.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair

That AE Garlic has worked well for me. That along with Henna.


----------



## Beamodel

DoDo said:


> APB has taken this forum by storm!  Dealing with this demand is not going to be easy . :mob:



DoDo

Yes, and I'm very happy. I love Erica's products


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel

My little "Sale" Monnneeee is burning a hole in my Pocket.

I should get another jar of AE Garlic, so I'll have a back up.

I 'resisted' going back in APB because I know I'll keep buying more & more Cremes (and I don't need any more -- right now).

I still have my Caramel Crunch and Burfday Cake to try out soon.

And another x3 on the way.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair

I might get more creams today bc my son is using them now. His hair is hard to control and keep moisturized and Erica's creams are doing a great job for his hair.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel

Well you should.  Especially since they are B2 G1.


----------



## DoDo

IDareT'sHair said:


> Beamodel
> 
> Well you should.  Especially since they are B2 G1.



IDareT'sHair Beamodel


Pusha T to the rescue!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

DoDo

Yep.  *cough*

I mean ... Since she has to share them with DS.


----------



## Beamodel

DoDo IDareT'sHair

I have in my cart (hair creams)  
cookie dough
Peach cobbler 
Watermelon (free)

Cookie dough leave in spray


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel

Nice!

If I were going to do another order....I'd probably get:

Apple Pear
Watermelon
??????????? (Berrylicious) - Not sure about a 3rd one.erplexed


----------



## Beamodel

Arrrrg, I'm trying to hold out on this sale. I think I will. I have enough to hold me and DS over until the next sale.


----------



## DoDo

IDareT'sHair Beamodel

I would grab the cookie dough blueberry chessecake and buttercream frosting. However I don't have DS as an excuse and prospective DH has wavy hair that he doesn't use anything in. Also I have a haul still on the way soo, I am cheering on the sidelines! Let me know how all those scrumptious  fragrances are treating you!

Also I have been eyeing that ayurvedic hair oil.


----------



## Beamodel

DoDo

I got talked off the ledge again lol. I will wait. Lol


----------



## divachyk

Used up APB Blueberry Cheescake & Pura Body Moisture Milk


----------



## IDareT'sHair

DoDo and Beamodel

You PJ's are Hilarious. 

The main reason I didn't buy 'more' I have so many 'similiar' products that I need to start using.

Question: Did anyone ask her about Shelf-Life of the various products?

I saw it mentioned in the APB Thread (Vendors Forum), but don't think it ever got addressed.


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair said:


> DoDo and Beamodel
> 
> You PJ's are Hilarious.
> 
> The main reason I didn't buy 'more' I have so many 'similiar' products that I need to start using.
> 
> *Question: Did anyone ask her about Shelf-Life of the various products?*
> 
> I saw it mentioned in the APB Thread (Vendors Forum), but don't think it ever got addressed.



IDareT'sHair - She told me 1yr.  I don't think it mattered whether opened or closed.  I'm thinking it doesn't since they are not sealed when you take the lids off.

ETA: Just checked our convo, about 1yr for water based products.  I'll assume butters/oil based would be longer.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75

Thanks LadyG!

I see you on it.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair said:


> DoDo and Beamodel  You PJ's are Hilarious.  The main reason I didn't buy 'more' I have so many 'similiar' products that I need to start using.  Question: Did anyone ask her about Shelf-Life of the various products?  I saw it mentioned in the APB Thread (Vendors Forum), but don't think it ever got addressed.



IDareT'sHair

I think it's a year if I'm not mistaken. 

I ended up not getting anything. She will have more sales. 

I'm already being talked about by DS & his dad. They laugh at the amount of stuff I have, yet they both always got their fingers in my ish - smh lol


----------



## DoDo

Beamodel said:


> IDareT'sHair
> 
> I think it's a year if I'm not mistaken.
> 
> I ended up not getting anything. She will have more sales.
> 
> I'm already being talked about by DS & his dad. They laugh at the amount of stuff I have, *yet they both always got their fingers in my ish* - smh lol



Yes Beamodel, where is the gratitude?


----------



## DoDo

IDareT'sHair said:


> DoDo and Beamodel
> 
> You PJ's are Hilarious.
> 
> The main reason I didn't buy 'more' I have so many 'similiar' products that I need to start using.
> 
> Question: Did anyone ask her about Shelf-Life of the various products?
> 
> I saw it mentioned in the APB Thread (Vendors Forum), but don't think it ever got addressed.



IDareT'sHair

Do you know I still have all of the Qhemet creams almost full? 

I was trying APB for 'research purposes'. 

Watch me finish the APB before the Qhemet stuff though .

It is nice finally having options in the hair cream/butter department though .

Beamodel

You and I both take forever to finish products by the way. Why I don't know though, because my hair is super kinky and dense. I guess it's just my low porosity? I don't reapply a lot because it rarely seems needed more than twice a week.


----------



## Froreal3

Beamodel said:


> IDareT'sHair
> 
> I think it's a year if I'm not mistaken.
> 
> I ended up not getting anything. She will have more sales.
> 
> I'm already being talked about by DS & his dad. They laugh at the amount of stuff I have, y*et they both always got their fingers in my ish *- smh lol



Oh hayle nah! They'd be getting those fingers popped!


----------



## Beamodel

DoDo

I still do not know my porosity but my hair seems high and low lol.


----------



## DoDo

Beamodel said:


> DoDo
> 
> I still do not know my porosity but my hair seems high and low lol.



Beamodel

I am thinking it's probably closer to low porosity near your roots and higher porosity near your ends? It's just a guess on my part. Anyway your hair certainly looks shiny and healthy in your avatar pic.


----------



## Beamodel

DoDo

Thank you. I think you're right too. My hair al over the place with porosity


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Hey Ladies!

What's New?  (lawd...that's a tough question for a thread FULL of PJ's)

Anyway, getting ready to massage in a little KV Oil.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair

What's goin on? What KV oil are you using? I have to ask them if they still sell just the Fenugreek Oil.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518

Amala Brahmi Bringraj & Fenugreek

 I just bought x2 Jars of SSI Banana Brulee from Hattache.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel

Hoping this Banana Brulee works for me.  

It's been a minute since I tried/used it.

No reason though, I just moved one to other stuff.

I've purchased Fortifying, Okra, Avocado, Pomegrante several times, but never Banana Brulee.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair

That banana brûlée did not work for me. I had sold mines ASAP but my hair is picky so I might not be much help. 

I wanted to like it but my hair said nah....


----------



## Beamodel

I just moisturized my hair and did a light coating of oil oil on top. My hair feels bet soft but clawd!!!! I hate how olive oil smells.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel

Trying to think about what I'll put in Rotation?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel said:


> *That banana brûlée did not work for me. I had sold mines ASAP but my hair is picky so I might not be much help.
> 
> I wanted to like it but my hair said nah....*



@Beamodel

I'll see. I don't _remember _what I thought about it.



Beamodel said:


> *I just moisturized my hair and did a light coating of oil oil on top. My hair feels bet soft but clawd!!!! I hate how olive oil smells*.



@Beamodel

Yeah, not the best smelling oil.   Neither is Wheat Germ Oil.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair 

When I use to oil rinse, I had liked wheat germ for that. Lately coconut hasn't been making my hair soft so I laid off of it for a while.   

I like that KV changed and made their main base rice bran oil. Although I've never tried it besides mixed in their oil blends


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel said:


> *When I use to oil rinse, I had liked wheat germ for that. Lately coconut hasn't been making my hair soft so I laid off of it for a while.
> 
> I like that KV changed and made their main base rice bran oil. Although I've never tried it besides mixed in their oil blends*



@Beamodel

Everything in this post is good info.

 ETA:  How would you do your Oil Rinses?


----------



## Brownie518

Beamodel said:


> @IDareT'sHair
> 
> That banana brûlée did not work for me. I had sold mines ASAP but my hair is picky so I might not be much help.
> 
> I wanted to like it but my hair said nah....


IDareT'sHair Beamodel

BB didn't work for me, either.  T, I thought you had tried that one long time ago???

I think I might bust out the Herbal Blends this week.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair

I like the following...

Sunflower oil - light,sunflower seed smell
Safflower oil - medium, no smell
Coconut oil - light, coconut smell
Meadowsfoam - light, no smell
Almond oil - medium, nutty smell


----------



## Brownie518

Beamodel said:


> @IDareT'sHair
> 
> When I use to oil rinse, I had liked wheat germ for that. Lately coconut hasn't been making my hair soft so I laid off of it for a while.
> *
> I like that KV changed and made their main base rice bran oil*. Although I've never tried it besides mixed in their oil blends



The bolded . I love rice bran. I used to buy it for the oil prepoo blend I used to mix up. I keep that or wheat germ next to my conditioners when I wash just in case I want to do a rinse or add some in.


----------



## Beamodel

Brownie518

Herbal blends sounds good. I haven't used that line in months. Once I get my stash down I will revisit them again.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *BB didn't work for me, either.  T, I thought you had tried that one long time ago???
> *
> I think I might bust out the Herbal Blends this week.


 
Brownie518

 Yep.  I did early in my HHJ.  Wanted to revisit it. (For research purposes)

 I   Herbal Blends.  I have a Jar of that too.



Beamodel said:


> *I like the following...
> 
> Sunflower oil - light,sunflower seed smell
> Safflower oil - medium, no smell
> Coconut oil - light, coconut smell
> Meadowsfoam - light, no smell
> Almond oil - medium, nutty smell*


 
Beamodel

 Nice List.



Brownie518 said:


> *I love rice bran. I used to buy it for the oil prepoo blend I used to mix up. I keep that or wheat germ next to my conditioners when I wash just in case I want to do a rinse or add some in.*


 
Brownie518

 I love BRO too.



Beamodel said:


> *Herbal blends sounds good. I haven't used that line in months*. Once I get my stash down I will revisit them again.



Beamodel

 Me Either! 

 I have Herbal Blends and a couple of Slippery Elm to get through.  I might also have Aloe Avocado.  (I know you can't/don't like/use Aloe)


----------



## MileHighDiva

IDareT'sHair 

Does Wheat Germ Oil smell like PlayDoh?

Sent from my Speak & Spell using LHCF


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair

I gave my aloe DC from Naturelle grow away to someone on this board. Lol I can't even remember who it was.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

MileHighDiva said:


> *Does Wheat Germ Oil smell like PlayDoh?*
> 
> Sent from my Speak & Spell using LHCF


 
MileHighDiva

No.  Not to me.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel

I have the Chamomile one too.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair
Brownie518

I need to go at that coconut water DC again too. Once my stash is down.


----------



## Brownie518

Beamodel said:


> @IDareT'sHair
> @Brownie518
> 
> I need to go at that coconut water DC again too. Once my stash is down.



Oh, I have to check and see if I have one of these in stash. I think I might have one..


----------



## chebaby

chello ladies
T omg i miss you. you would not believe the crap thats been going on with my job. lawd knows i try not to complain cause im happy to have a job but i feel like they are trying to make me hate this job.

anyway ive been wearing my hair in a pony tail everyday and wore my hair out this weekend and its growing bout darn time. lol

i went to target to see if they had oyin and they were pretty much out of everything except the juices and honey hemp so i got one honey hemp and one juices and berries.
did yall know target has alikay naturals? i picked up her deep conditioner so ill test that later. oh and i finally got my hands on a kbb hair mask.

i used honey hemp yesterday to co wash and my hair loves it again lol. it made my hair super soft but it didnt detangle like i remember.


----------



## chebaby

i was going to try and save some money but *** it, you only live once imma do a haul.

i need more ssi riche hair conditioner and if i dont do nothing else with my life i need to get my hands on some curl junkie lol.


----------



## Froreal3

chebaby sounds like you deserve a good haul...what with all that your job is putting you through.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Hey divas its been awhile. My sis came to take care of me so that's why I've been MIA. This cough still hasn't gone away completely but I'm doing much better. Now I'm in need of some retail therapy.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@chebaby @curlyhersheygirl

:blowkiss: :blowkiss: :blowkiss:

Boff of Ya'll Need to get ya'll Haul all the way On!

 Hey Girlz!


----------



## divachyk

Hi ladies  pulled out Bee Mine Hair Milk to work that over and give Pura Body Muru Muru a break. I looked in my stash and my moisturizers are low. Mama needs to haul.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby @curlyhersheygirl
> 
> :blowkiss: :blowkiss: :blowkiss:
> 
> Boff of Ya'll Need to get ya'll Haul all the way On!
> 
> Hey Girlz!


 theres so much i want.

cj daily fix
cj smoothing lotion
cj smoothing conditioenr
cj rehab
kc come clean(ran out of shampoo and been using my moms relaxer shampoo lol)
oyin honey hemp(a big bottle)
ssi riche conditioner


----------



## Froreal3

Hi curlyhersheygirl divachyk!

Ooo...I can't wait to see the yummy goodies yall get. Makes me feel all happy inside. 

Next line I wanna try is Blueroze Beauty. I will treat myself on Mother's Day, I'm sure. Right now, I'm just waiting on some staples and a couple new things from Hairveda. 4 Vatika Frostings, a Whipped Clouds, and an Acai Berry Phyto.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@chebaby @divachyk @curlyhersheygirl

I wanna see those "Haul Lists" & PayNah Completed!

 Now Get-ta Haulin'.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Waiting on:
Hattache (SSI)
APB (Ayurvedic Hair Cremes)

@Froreal3

I convo'ed BRB. 

She'll be back in the Country at the end of this month and may have a small sale.


----------



## Babygrowth

Hey IDareT'sHair! Any word on Kizuri?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Babygrowth

BabyG.....Gurl....I would love to know what happened there.  SMH

She left us hangin'.


----------



## Babygrowth

That's sad. I hope she's ok. And if she does come back I'm on it! IDareT'sHair


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Babygrowth

Yeah, it is. 

I wish she would have alerted us that she would be either closing or taking a Hiatus. 

Most of the vendors I've purchased from or STANS for, that have done this, usually have a little 'respect' for their Customer Base and let them know they're either closing or going to be out of operation for a while.

So, as a business owner, that was poor Customer Relations on her part.erplexed  

And Lawd knows I loved that stuff. 

I could definitely use a few thangs from her.

Whatever happened, I hope she's okay and wish her the best.


----------



## Froreal3

^^Yeah, I wanted to try her next. IDareT'sHair


----------



## Beamodel

From Kizuri Facebook page:

Feb 5
Thank you everyone for your continued support! Unfortunately Kizuri Beauty is on a hiatus an products are not being offered at this time. Thanks again for your support. There are a number of companies that offer products that compliment natural hair and contain limited chemicals, and as I have not tried all of them they may offer favorable results and I am happy to refer them to you all: Camille Rose Naturals, SheaMoisture, Shea Radiance, Curly Kinks, Carol's Daughter, Aubrey Organics, Bel Nouvo, LLC, Naturalista Cosmetics, oyin handmade.

View attachment 251825


----------



## myronnie

I want to add my two cents in on the Kizuri situation 
She's still operating another business on etsy (I think its called Kizuri Designs) where she sells the candles and accessories that were on her website. I have a feeling that the hair products weren't as profitable and they were having issues with that side of the business so they decided to close it. Their products were very good but still, they should have communicated a bit more.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I Agree myronnie

It could have been handled better.  

The Hair Cremes/Lotions were very nice as well as the Cocoa Vanilla DC'er.

Hopefully, she'll re-open the Hair Products side of the business.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 Ltown (Errbody Else)

Afroveda FREE ACV Rinse with the Purchase of x1 Shikakai Hair Oil.  Ends 03/28 PST.

No Code Needed.

I think Imma get it.  I always wanted to try her ACV Rinse.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Okay....Ya'll Ain't Gone BEWEAVE this one!

I went into AV and added the Shikakai Oil (to get the Free 16oz ACV Rinse)

Guess how much Shipping is.........................*$15.10*


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair said:


> Okay....Ya'll Ain't Gone BEWEAVE this one!  I went into AV and added the Shikakai Oil (to get the Free 16oz ACV Rinse)  Guess how much Shipping is.........................$15.10



IDareT'sHair
 In my opra Winfrey voice off of the color purple movie "I said... h3ll no"


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel

She ought to be ashamed......


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel

WHY offer something FREE when you know ain't nobody gone get it?


----------



## MileHighDiva

Let me guess, the ACV Rinse costs $15.10, so you're really just getting free shipping.

Sent from my Speak & Spell using LHCF


----------



## IDareT'sHair

MileHighDiva

$16.00


----------



## MileHighDiva

IDareT'sHair said:


> MileHighDiva
> 
> $16.00



I knew it.  These vendors think they're slick!

Sent from my Speak & Spell using LHCF


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair said:


> Okay....Ya'll Ain't Gone BEWEAVE this one!  I went into AV and added the Shikakai Oil (to get the Free 16oz ACV Rinse)  Guess how much Shipping is.........................$15.10



    That makes no dang sense.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75

Gurl....Can you Beweave that mess G?


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair said:


> Golden75  Gurl....Can you Beweave that mess G?



IDareT'sHair Unfortunately, I do.  I wanted to hit Jessicurl sale, shipping was same amount as discount.  Looked at qredew when they had $10 off, shipping was $9.  And that's just 2 in the last 2 weeks.  Dis why I will only order if shipping is free or $6 max, and i better be getting 3 or more products with that $6 shipping .

Oh i got camille rose jai twist butter from Tarjay today.  If I could use that coupon again, i'd get the dc & milk.  I may test it tomorrow


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75

Yeah...that's crazy.  Jessicurl always has High Shipping.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> Okay....Ya'll Ain't Gone BEWEAVE this one!
> 
> I went into AV and added the Shikakai Oil (to get the Free 16oz ACV Rinse)
> 
> Guess how much Shipping is.........................*$15.10*





Well then. I won't be gettin any then. I love that rinse, too.


----------



## Beamodel

SALE ALERT

Annabelle's Perfect Blends 

It's that time again! April 4th - 6th, all of our Moisturizing and Deep Conditioners are Buy 2 Get 1 FREE! This offer can be used in conjunction with any of our coupon codes. Any order over $50 after applicable discounts, will receive a free leave in conditioner of your choice. Also all body lotions and body scrubs will be 30% off. Price will reflect discount. 

***Please note, no customizations are included with this sale offer due to volume. Masks and buttas are also not included in this offer. No limit on free items****


----------



## Froreal3

Used APB Blueberry Cheesecake Hair Cream (now affectionately called APB BCHC Thanks Saludable84 ) Hair smells lovely and soft as butta. 

Finished a research paper and my HV is on its way. Great week!


----------



## divachyk

Great news from dh's PET/CT! All is well although they are suggesting he visit an ENT because there is something funky going on with his nasal passages & tonsils. They believe it to be allergies, nothing serious or cancerous. Thanks Golden75 & IDareT'sHair for lending an ear as I sat (im)patiently awaiting results. 

Now, let the party begin!​
I received my QRedew today. Will use it tonight...be back tonight or tomorrow with my thoughts. 

SN: I checked my HH stash and it's still some good, no mold or funky looking specks AND smells just fine. *decisions*


----------



## Ltown

IDareT'sHair said:


> Okay....Ya'll Ain't Gone BEWEAVE this one!
> 
> I went into AV and added the Shikakai Oil (to get the Free 16oz ACV Rinse)
> 
> Guess how much Shipping is.........................*$15.10*





IDareT'sHair said:


> Brownie518 Ltown (Errbody Else)
> 
> Afroveda FREE ACV Rinse with the Purchase of x1 Shikakai Hair Oil.  Ends 03/28 PST.
> 
> No Code Needed.
> 
> I think Imma get it.  I always wanted to try her ACV Rinse.



IDareT'sHair, i was hipe up when i started reading this early morning, as i kept reading  that is robbery in the 1st degree, she knew it from the start. If we order on Fri is that free shipping still included? 


divachyk, glad to read dh is doing good.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ltown

I was hyped too because I l  that Shikakaki Oil and I've always wanted to try the ACV Rinse.

With that Shipping it adds up to about $32.00-$33.00 so, I guess it's like "Free Shipping" for those items.

Because that's around what it would have cost if you bought both of those items w/o a Sale.

These vendors are getting Creative with the Games.


----------



## Ltown

IDareT'sHair said:


> Ltown
> 
> I was hyped too because I l  that Shikakaki Oil and I've always wanted to try the ACV Rinse.
> 
> With that Shipping it adds up to about $32.00-$33.00 so, I guess it's like "Free Shipping" for those items.
> 
> Because that's around what it would have cost if you bought both of those items w/o a Sale.
> 
> These vendors are getting Creative with the Games.



IDareT'sHair, i guess i will pull out my sulfur and make my own oil, I haven't done that in years.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Ltown

Her Shikaki Oil does not have Sulfur!  No MSM 

That's one of the main reason I loved it.

It didn't need that. It was good on its own.

I still have a little bit left. I'll re-up maybe Mothers Day.


----------



## Ltown

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Ltown
> 
> Her Shikaki Oil does not have Sulfur!  No MSM
> 
> That's one of the main reason I loved it.
> 
> It didn't need that. It was good on its own.
> 
> I still have a little bit left. I'll re-up maybe Mothers Day.



IDareT'sHair, I know it doesn't have sulfur but its what i have to stimulate my scalp right now. You know hindsight maybe i need to copy and have the ingredients on hand and save me $$.


----------



## Froreal3

Ugh, had the itch to buy earlier today. I had some more HV stuff (Vatika Frosting, Sitrinillah, Amala Cream Rinse, Almond Glaze) in my cart.  I haven't even received my most recent order. I was rationalizing like, "Well I'm almost done with Almond Glaze, and she's about to shut down the Vatika Frosting so..." 

Something is seriously wrong with me.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Finished up 4oz KV Oil (Amala, Bramhi, Bringraj & Fenugreek).  I have x1 more 4oz.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Oh Yeah, also finished up: x1 LG Green Magic (no back ups) Will repurchase maybe in the Fall.


----------



## Brownie518

Hey ladies. 

Like Fro, I was this close to buying. Silk Dreams and Claudie almost got me but I stuck it out. No Buy still on...

I DC with Vanilla Silk last night. Perfect.


----------



## Froreal3

Brownie518 said:


> Hey ladies.
> 
> Like Fro, I was this close to buying. Silk Dreams and Claudie almost got me but I stuck it out. No Buy still on...
> 
> I *DC with Vanilla Silk last night*. Perfect.



Think I'mma do a Silk Dreams regimen this weekend.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I bought more APB Hair Crème
x2 Cotton Candy
x1 Marshmallow

Waiting on:
APB
Hattache


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair said:


> I bought more APB Hair Crème x2 Cotton Candy x1 Marshmallow  Waiting on: APB Hattache



What??? IDareT'sHair


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel

Yep.  I know.  

I was lurkin' in that APB Thread and errbody was talmbout how good Cotton Candy & Marshmallow smells.  

*Um...I think YOU were one of them* Suxs Teef.

So, I went for it.  Impluse/random purchase.


----------



## DoDo

IDareT'sHair



I have to try that cookie dough and the blueberry cheesecake before anything else. Beamodel and Froreal3 stay stanning for those. I am going to smell like pumpkin spice latte this month, then switch to a new fragrance next month .


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair

I only have a sample scent of it. It smells good from what I can smell from the little bottle. They kept saying it smelled perfumy etc but my sample don't smell like that.


----------



## Beamodel

DoDo said:


> IDareT'sHair   I have to try that cookie dough and the blueberry cheesecake before anything else. Beamodel and Froreal3 stay stanning for those. I am going to smell like pumpkin spice latte this month, then switch to a new fragrance next month .



DoDo

I love the cookie dough and blueberry. Those are my favorites and I will definitely keep purchasing those. I like the marshmallow one too. I will repurchase that one too. The butter cream is nice but very light scent. I love birthday cake too. Would snag that scent again.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel said:


> *I only have a sample scent of it. It smells good from what I can smell from the little bottle. They kept saying it smelled perfumy etc but my sample don't smell like that.*



Beamodel

 Wait!  Which one smells Perfumey?  

 I don't want no perfume smelling nothing.

 Lemme know so I can change it right quick.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair said:


> Beamodel  Wait!  Which one smells Perfumey?  I don't want no perfume smelling nothing.  Lemme know so I can change it right quick.



That's what a few ladies were saying and then the perfume smell died down and they love it now. But my sample never smelled perfumy. It's a light scent


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel

I changed it.  I couldn't run the risk. 

I've been very funny about 'scents' lately.

I hate that CCs Naturals Pumpkin Pie scent.  

I 'pray' I only have x1 of those scents in my CCs Stash.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair said:


> Beamodel  I changed it.  I couldn't run the risk.  I've been very funny about 'scents' lately.  I hate that CCs Naturals Pumpkin Pie scent.  I 'pray' I only have x1 of those scents in my CCs Stash.



IDareT'sHair

What did you change it to? If you read the last few pages, you will see their praises and a few pages before was then talking about it having a strong perfume smell.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel

To x2 Marshmallow's and x1 Birthday Cake (back up)


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair

Oh ok. My cotton candy sample never smelled perfumy though. But it didn't smell like cotton candy. But it smelled good.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel

Girl, now I'm confused (for real).... 

Anyway, I changed it.erplexed  

So now I'm trying to also swap one of those SSI Banana Brulee's for one Juicy Berry Buttercreme (Hattache).

I'll see what they say.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair

I hope they let you swap it. They should. They did it for me for blk Friday


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel

I went on HH's site (since someone posted they did a 28% haul) and I didn't see the Carrot Cake Frosting.

I mighta' reupped on that one if I would have seen it.


----------



## Froreal3

IDareT'sHair said:


> Beamodel
> 
> Yep.  I know.
> 
> I was lurkin' in that APB Thread and errbody was talmbout how good Cotton Candy & Marshmallow smells.
> 
> *Um...I think YOU were one of them* Suxs Teef.
> 
> So, I went for it.  Impluse/random purchase.



 IDareT'sHair 

Your hair will be smelling really  though.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel

Yeah, You & Ms. B gave SSI Banana Brulee a big thumbs down.

So I don't wanna be stuck with another Jar and hafta' list it on the Exchange Forum

Although I'm sure it would go fast.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Froreal3

Yeah, Erica has Stellar Customer Service. 

She reminds me so much of Dana (Jasmine's Bath & Beauty *discontinued*)

Cause I know I worked that Poor Lady's _last raw nerve_ 

 And she was always as sweet and as accommodating as can be. -


----------



## Froreal3

IDareT'sHair Juicy Berry Buttercream Frosting smells so good...just like it says...berrylicious.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Froreal3

I hope they let me swap one.  

If not, it's fine.  I'll use it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I work all their nerves though. Terrible. 

Mostly, I've had Great Customer Service.

A few I know I worked and got on their last nerve.

Hairveda
Afroveda
Hairitage
Jasmine Bath & Beauty
Claudie
Naturelle Grow
Silk Dreams
KeraVada
Annabelle's Perfect Blends
SheScentIt
BlueRoze (already)
 Hydroquench
 Marie Dean

Errbody. All have been excellent CS wise.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> I work all their nerves though. Terrible.
> 
> Mostly, I've had Great Customer Service.
> 
> A few I know I worked and got on their last nerve.
> 
> Hairveda
> Afroveda
> Hairitage
> Jasmine Bath & Beauty
> Claudie
> Naturelle Grow
> Silk Dreams
> KeraVada
> Annabelle's Perfect Blends
> SheScentIt
> BlueRoze (already)
> Hydroquench
> Marie Dean
> 
> Errbody. All have been excellent CS wise.



 you sure did!!
I still miss Dana...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518

I miss her too Ms. B! 

You know I drove her Crazy! (And she was still so good to me).

I smelled Tahitian Vanilla the other day and it still smells as wonderful as ever.

Imma use some of those this Summa'. Delicious scents.

I should use up some things tomorrow.

HV Red Roobis Conditioner
Fleurtzy Hair Rx
My last vial of Redken Deep Fuel.

I will put a jar of KBB and maybe a Jar of BeeMine into Rotation.

And possibly something from NG. Maybe have x3 DC'ers rotating. 

I might pull out that 4oz SD Razz.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

I'm using KV's x6 Quinoa & Fenugreek.  (Not sure of the scent) But it smells


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair said:


> Beamodel  I went on HH's site (since someone posted they did a 28% haul) and I didn't see the Carrot Cake Frosting.  I mighta' reupped on that one if I would have seen it.



IDareT'sHair

I still have a full bottle plus 1/4 of a bottle left


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair said:


> Beamodel  Yeah, You & Ms. B gave SSI Banana Brulee a big thumbs down.  So I don't wanna be stuck with another Jar and hafta' list it on the Exchange Forum  Although I'm sure it would go fast.



IDareT'sHair

Yea it didn't work for my hair. I sold that DC so quick


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel

My Carrot Cake is in a Jar.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Hattache agreed to swap out x1 Banana Brulee for a Juicy Berry Buttercreme Frosting.

 Wow that's a long name.

Anyway, I finished up x1 HV Red Roobis and I'll probably finish up x1 Fleurtzy DC'er.

 I have 1 back up of each.

I used my last Vial of Redken Deep Fuel *discontinued* 

 I saw some on ebay for $59.99 and $69.99 for x5 small vials.

I only paid like $8-$9 for mine. 

I wish I would have held on to some of them longer. Had no idea they would be discontinued.erplexed..

Oh..Curlmart has FREE Shipping.......


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair

Keep me posted on how the berry frosting is


----------



## Ltown

Hi ladies!

IDareT'sHair, is KV Ayurveda oil not a good replacement for AV? I'm hit the Indian store tomorrow for my ingredients. I'm skeptical on what's really in it because nettle, neem is green and that oil is not that green at all. I know the eo are original because if feel the peppermint and rosemary. 

I see APB has Ayurveda sale next week I'm cheap 2 products at $30 and they have to be the same.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Ltown

KV Oils are nice. I love them. 

And there is an LHCF Discount, but now you have to spend $40.00 to get the 20% discount. 

Before, there wasn't a minimum

I know I'll be able to catch AV's Shikakaki Oil on Sale Mothers Day. *crosses fingers*


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel

I'll keep you posted.  I see most folks are using it as a Sealer.


----------



## divachyk

IDareT'sHair said:


> Ltown
> 
> I was hyped too because I l  that Shikakaki Oil and I've always wanted to try the ACV Rinse.
> 
> With that Shipping it adds up to about $32.00-$33.00 so, I guess it's like "Free Shipping" for those items.
> 
> Because that's around what it would have cost if you bought both of those items w/o a Sale.
> 
> These vendors are getting Creative with the Games.



IDareT'sHair, how does HairVeda's Cocasta Shikaki and AfroVeda's Shikaki compare to each other?


----------



## divachyk

Q-Redew First Impression:
It works! 

Use: 
I applied HH soft coconut then QRed my hair. Hair felt so-so. I recall formulation inconsistencies with SCM so I blamed that for the so-so feeling. I then applied WC and QRed my hair again. Hair felt different but in a good way. The ng was definitely softer. 

Before QR, there was some resistance in parting through the ng. Post QR, that resistance wasn't there. The length didn't soften all that much but the product felt like it absorbed in my hair better AND my hair felt smoother and hydrated. My hair tends to feel rough and often times dry after product is applied, that is, until it absorbs. QR accelerated the absorption and my hair felt better all around. 

The next morning, my length was definitely softer and my hair was moisturized from root to tip. My ng was still easy to part through without any resistance. I purposely didn't moisturize or seal to see what my hair would do. I was seriously looking for it to be dry and crispy by the end of the day. Nope! Hydration remained throughout the day and didn't evaporate. 

Bonus:
I've had issues making Darcy's sweet cocoa smoothing cream and hair whip work. They worked nicely with the QR!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

divachyk

AV is lighterweight and has a Sparkly smell.  Almost like Spearmint. 

It's ''refeshing' like Sprite or 7up. (If that makes sense)  I love it.

CoCosta of course, is a Castor Oil Blend.and is a lot heavier.

Don't get me wrong...I love CoCosta too.

That's why I have a need for both in my Stash.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

divachyk

What's the QRedew?  A Handheld Steamer?


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair

Did you ever order APB leave in sprays? I think I like the sprays better than the leave in pudding. 

My hair is extremely soft and moisturized.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel

I did not when I started looking at all the 'other' Hair Spritz I had around here:

x2 16oz Soultanicals
x1 DB Herbal
x1 AV Moringa
x1 Obia Naturals
x1 DB Herbal
x2 HH Big City Punch
x2 HV Hydrasilica Spritz
x1 Oyin J&B
x1 AV Pomegrante & Blueberry
x1 HTN Follicle Booster (I think)

ETA:  Those Spray L-I's aren't on Sale in this next Sale are they?


----------



## Froreal3

IDareT'sHair said:


> divachyk
> 
> AV is lighterweight and has a Sparkly smell.  Almost like Spearmint.
> 
> It's ''refeshing' like Sprite or 7up. (If that makes sense)  I love it.
> 
> CoCosta of course, is a Castor Oil Blend.and is a lot heavier.
> 
> Don't get me wrong...I love CoCosta too.
> 
> That's why I have a need for both in my Stash.



Funny the Cocasta I have (in the new bottle) isn't that heavy...definitely nowhere near as thick as castor oil. I wish it were a little thicker actually. The Avosoya is light, but feels substantive between my fingers...you can tell putting it on...unlike SD Nourish, which are so light and thin. Love the smell of both. Cocasta smells like candy, and Avosoya smells (hmm...haven't had it in a while, need to re-up) yummy too.

My HV should be here Saturday. Can't wait. I will have four jars of Vatika Frosting.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Froreal3

x4 Jars of VF is thebomb.com

Yeah, it's not as "Heavy" as CO but it is a CO Blend like I said upthread.

Avosoya is one of my Favs. I like it and I like the uber light fruity smell.

I also like SD Nourish and will definitely reup on that one whenever she has a Sale.

It works great with my Leave-Ins.

 Right now I'm using PBN Brazil Loc Oil I got on a Swap with G.


----------



## Ltown

IDareT'sHair said:


> divachyk
> 
> AV is lighterweight and has a Sparkly smell.  Almost like Spearmint.
> 
> It's ''refeshing' like Sprite or 7up. (If that makes sense)  I love it.
> 
> CoCosta of course, is a Castor Oil Blend.and is a lot heavier.
> 
> Don't get me wrong...I love CoCosta too.
> 
> That's why I have a need for both in my Stash.





divachyk, AV is more stimulating than cocosta. Here ingredients.

Botanicals of Ashwagandha Herb, Shikakai, Amla, Bhringaraj, Brahmi, Neem Leaf Extract, Nettle and Ginger Herb infused in a combination of* Jojoba Oil, Castor Oil, Almond Oil, Mustard Seed Oil, Sunflower Seed Oil, Extra Virgin Olive Oil (organic), Coconut Oil, Neem Oil, Sesame, and Organic Aloe Vera Extract. *Essential oils of Peppermint, Spearmint, Lavender and Rosemary.


----------



## DoDo

Beamodel said:


> IDareT'sHair
> 
> Did you ever order APB leave in sprays? I think I like the sprays better than the leave in pudding.
> 
> *My hair is extremely soft and moisturized.*



Beamodel



I just got a leave in spray from APB. It's like a serum. I haven't used it yet, but I really like the consistency. You can really feel the oils in it and it softened up the part of my hand that I sprayed it on, if that makes any sense.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel

Okay...I see.  

I just went into APB.  The Moisturizing Conditioners and the DC'ers are the ones on Sale.

Hmph.  I guess I need to wait to see if I can catch those L-I's another time.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair said:


> Beamodel  I did not when I started looking at all the 'other' Hair Spritz I had around here:  x2 16oz Soultanicals x1 DB Herbal x1 AV Moringa x1 Obia Naturals x1 DB Herbal x2 HH Big City Punch x2 HV Hydrasilica Spritz x1 Oyin J&B x1 AV Pomegrante & Blueberry x1 HTN Follicle Booster (I think)  ETA:  Those Spray L-I's aren't on Sale in this next Sale are they?



IDareT'sHair

Oh yea, I forgot you did list your sprays


----------



## IDareT'sHair

DoDo 

Nice Review. 

Lemme go back over there & look some more.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ltown

Thanks LT. 

Gurl....You makin' me wanna buy some Listin' all them wonderful Ingredients & Thangs.

I think I may have 1/2 bottle left (no back ups).erplexed


----------



## DoDo

IDareT'sHair

That sale is tempting me though because I didn't bother with the DC's or moisturizing conditioners last time I was there. On the other hand, I am not looking for new DC's I have established holy grail items in that category already. 

We shall see, if I get them or not. I must not give in to curiosity .


----------



## Ltown

IDareT'sHair said:


> Ltown
> 
> Thanks LT.
> 
> Gurl....You makin' me wanna buy some Listin' all them wonderful Ingredients & Thangs.
> 
> I think I may have 1/2 bottle left (no back ups).erplexed


IDareT'sHair, i thinking the same and stop all that make my own nonsense it lasts me awhile as that peppermint/spearmint is double stimulating.


----------



## DoDo

IDareT'sHair said:


> DoDo
> 
> Nice Review.
> 
> Lemme go back over there & look some more.



IDareT'sHair

 You know there are going to be more sales.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Ltown

You makin' me wanna pull mine out. (Maybe I will)  And Girl, when I put it on right out the Fridge.....

@DoDo

I have never 'really' been overly interested in the R/O's or DC'er. Just never been that curious (not enough to pull the Trigger).

I'm like you I have way too many of both of those. So, Imma KIM.


----------



## divachyk

IDareT'sHair said:


> divachyk
> 
> What's the QRedew?  A Handheld Steamer?



IDareT'sHair...it's a handheld steamer. It's like warm vapor but doesn't make the hair wet or damp. The hair is just as dry after using the QR than when I started. However, the hair feels different post QR because the product absorbs into the hair so it feels better hydrated. I tried using my LCL steamer (moisturize, steam to make the product penetrate) but it doesn't do what the the QR does. LCL dampens the hair which defeats the purpose. My damp hair draws up when dry and then I'm back to square one. I have none of that with the QR. 

This product is targeted for naturals but I think it has a place in the stash for any head. I really like how my ng responded. I've used it twice now with great results each time.


----------



## Beamodel

DoDo said:


> Beamodel   I just got a leave in spray from APB. It's like a serum. I haven't used it yet, but I really like the consistency. You can really feel the oils in it and it softened up the part of my hand that I sprayed it on, if that makes any sense.



DoDo

Yes that makes sense. It's thick but it sprays out well. My hair is moist and swinging. 

Let me know what your thoughts if it when you use it.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair

Yea the leave ins were apart if the last sake. I'm sure she will have more though. Or just use the 20% code.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel

I though about the 20%.

I'll catch it on the next Sale.  

Maybe it'll give me some time to use up some stuff.

I wanna buy something though.  I did a couple little Sales.

I may look at my AveYou Cart again that's been sitting out there forever.


----------



## Froreal3

^Love APB's leave in spray. Her line is def a staple and has replaced HH. It's all about APB (for buttas, hair creams), HV (oils, lotions, cowash), Komaza (Protein Strengthener) (and SD (Dcers)

Everything else is just stuff I like and want for variety and research purposes  SSI, Soultanicals, Bee Mine, Shea Moisture, As I Am, QB, Liquid Gold  etc.

One's I've ruled out are
PBN (don't like the scents)
MYHC (don't like the non-existent scents and chemical smelling stuff...Buttery soy and Sophia's Hair Grease are yummy though)

That's pretty much it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

divachyk

Very Nice Review.  Thank you.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Froreal3

Nice Narrowed down list.


----------



## Froreal3

^^^It's definitely narrowed down. I'm turning a new leaf this year.  Most likely for Blk Friday I will only haul my staple lines. APB and HV for the most part. Errbody else needs to come with good sales for me to want anything.


----------



## Froreal3

Just cowashed with SSI Avocado. Really nice, softening rinse out...down to half the bottle...probably won't repurchase because I don't really use rinse outs in my regimen. I go from cleanse straight to DC.

I have about 1 use left of SSI Juicyberry Buttercream Frosting. This stuff will be missed...even though my jar had separated and was liquidy toward the bottom...nothing a little remixing couldn't fix. Anyway, I probably won't repurchase...I just really don't need it. I have so many butters that are good.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Froreal3
Clawd Jeezus! You already talmbout BF. 

 Can we get through the M-Day Sales 1st?

Good Review on that Berry Buttercreme.

I hope they remember to make that change.erplexed


----------



## Froreal3

LOL I don't wanna go crazy like last time!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Did a AY Mini-Haul on some HTN from my little Sale.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Froreal3

How's Your Easter/M-Day list looking?


----------



## Beamodel

Froreal3 said:


> ^^^It's definitely narrowed down. I'm turning a new leaf this year.  Most likely for Blk Friday I will only haul my staple lines. APB and HV for the most part. Errbody else needs to come with good sales for me to want anything.



I agree with this


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Beamodel

Chances are I'll be all over the place as I have been since joining LHCF.

I'll get a little bit of this and a little bit of that.

ETA: I'll lean on Hattache, AveYou, Curlmart and the new place.

 And try to knock a bunch of Brands out in one Swoop.


----------



## MileHighDiva

You lovely ladies keep ranting and raving about APB.  I think closer to the summer, I'm going to order the following in watermelon: moisturizing conditioner, leave in, hair cream, and hair butter.


----------



## Brownie518

Hey ladies...I just remembered I'm waiting on APB


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

So Am I.  Mine is suppose to ship 03/31


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair

I am anxious to try the spray. Even after the Blueberry debacle...

What HTN did you get? I'm getting 2 Oils and another Follicle Booster.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

I got:
x1 Protein L-I
x1 Follicle Booster
x1 Amino DC'er

I had already bought a 16oz Hair Lotion.

Beamodel

When I listed that last group of Spritz, I forgot about x2 SSI Tahitian L-I's

So, Yeah...I can wait to get APB's Spritz.


----------



## Brownie518

What Ayurveda sale is APB having that Ltown mentioned?


----------



## Golden75

Brownie518 said:


> Hey ladies...I just remembered I'm waiting on APB



Me too .  Forgot I got some sprays 

ETA:  One day I need to try HTN


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518

I put:

KBB Luscious Locs
BeeMine Bee-U-Ti-Ful

in Rotation. I need x1 more DC'er, maybe Naturelle?  Or LACE Bramhi?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518

R/O & DC'ers (APB)

@Golden75

Hey G!


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair

I have Vanilla Silk, Kahve DC, and BV Smoothie open.


----------



## Beamodel

Brownie518 said:


> Hey ladies...I just remembered I'm waiting on APB



Brownie518

Whatcha ordered?


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair

Yea u got a lot of sprays


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

The only DC'er I have open right now is my last little Corner of Fleurtzy.

Oh, yeah, my 3rd one is that 4oz Jar of SD Razz.  

I'm glad you mentioned SD's.


----------



## Beamodel

I only have APB Blueberry open. 

IDareT'sHair
I will use Riche on my next wash.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel

You might be on to something with this x1 a week Hair thing.:scratchch  

I'm liking it.

I wonder if I can possibly maintain that schedule when it gets much warmer?

I know it Oct/Nov I will incorporate x1 a week.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Golden75

What DC'ers you got open over there Ms. G? 

I think we both used up our CJ Rehab and Deep Fix, which were open.

 Although I think we both have Multiple back ups


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair 

Im loving the once a week wash. I think twice a week was too much.   


Froreal3 

Your daughter is super cute with all that thick hair. I'm jelly


----------



## Golden75

Debating on using APB tomorrow.  I have HV Sitrinillah, DB Pumpkin seed, and Ynobe Nettle open.  Hmmmm decisions :scratchch


----------



## Brownie518

Beamodel said:


> Brownie518
> 
> Whatcha ordered?


Beamodel

I got the Tonic, a leave in spray, and 3 creams. Cookie dough, Lemon pound cake, Buttercream, Birthday cake included


----------



## Beamodel

Golden75 said:


> Debating on using APB tomorrow.  I have HV Sitrinillah, DB Pumpkin seed, and Ynobe Nettle open.  Hmmmm decisions :scratchch



Golden75

I love Sitrinillah & APB


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel said:


> *Im loving the once a week wash. I think twice a week was too much. *



Beamodel

 So, you staying on it throughout the Summer?

 Lemme know what You think of Riche.


----------



## Beamodel

Brownie518 said:


> Beamodel  I got the Tonic, a leave in spray, and 3 creams. Cookie dough, Lemon pound cake, Buttercream, Birthday cake included



Brownie518

The buttercream is light I can smell the scent but I wish it was stronger scented. Nice scent though 

Cookie dough is wonderful as well as birthday cake. Those will be repeats for me.


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Golden75
> 
> What DC'ers you got open over there Ms. G?
> 
> I think we both used up our CJ Rehab and Deep Fix, which were open.
> 
> *Although I think we both have Multiple back ups*



IDareT'sHair  I think I have 1 or 2 CJ Rehab.  No Deep Fix .  If need to decide if I will do the Easter sale.  I may skip it, and just re-up from CM or AY, then hit CJ on BF2014.  Yes, I'm with Froreal3 and plotting for BF2014


----------



## Froreal3

IDareT'sHair said:


> Froreal3
> 
> How's Your Easter/M-Day list looking?



Easter is too soon for me, but I will stock up on M-day.

Looking at APB hair creams and buttas in the following scents: Pumpkin Spice, Watermelon, Cookie Dough, Cotton Candy, Caramel, & Buttercream. I may try Birthdaycake,

HV: Amala Cream Rinse, Avosoya, Vatika Frosting (if I need to reup), and Cocoasta

SD: I won't purchase during a sale though  Reup on MSI, VS, Razzberry, and try Avocado.

That's pretty much it. I still have a ton of Komaza Protein Strengthener left, as well as SSI Okra, and those Shea Moisture items, I'm good with proteins.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair said:


> Beamodel  So, you staying on it throughout the Summer?  Lemme know what You think of Riche.



IDareT'sHair

Yes. Most likely. I manipulated my hair too much and lost too much hair.


----------



## Brownie518

The 1x wash is good for me lately, too. Although, my hair is still recovering from that DC so I did a nice moisture session on Wednesday and I will wash again Sunday. I plan to go back to 1x though, next week


----------



## Froreal3

Beamodel said:


> IDareT'sHair
> 
> Yes. Most likely. I manipulated my hair too much and lost too much hair.



I agree Beamodel. I've pretty much always done once per week, even w/sulfur on my scalp and working out.  Don't curr. My find strands can't take it. I will sometimes cowash in my twists a little mid week...but that isn't often.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75

I think I might have x2 of each or maybe x3 Rehab's and x2 DF.

You know, I've never used DB Pumpkin as a DC'er.  

Only as a Cowash.  Hmm?:scratchch

How is it as a DC'er?


----------



## Froreal3

Beamodel said:


> IDareT'sHair
> 
> Im loving the once a week wash. I think twice a week was too much.
> 
> 
> Froreal3
> 
> Your daughter is super cute with all that thick hair. I'm jelly



Aw, thank you. Her hair is definitely thick...not low density at all. She clearly doesn't get it from my side.


----------



## Froreal3

IDareT'sHair said:


> Golden75
> 
> I think I might have x2 of each or maybe x3 Rehab's and x2 DF.
> 
> You know, I've never used DB Pumpkin as a DC'er.
> 
> Only as a Cowash.  Hmm?:scratchch
> 
> How is it as a DC'er?



Hmm, I've never tried it as a dc either. As a cowash it was too thick for me. Loved it as a moisturizer.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> The 1x wash is good for me lately, too. *Although, my hair is still recovering from that DC so I did a nice moisture session on Wednesday and I will wash again Sunday. *I plan to go back to 1x though, next week


 
Brownie518

 Wow Girl....Dang!  That DC'er really tore you up?.....


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Froreal3 said:


> Hmm, I've never tried it as a dc either. *As a cowash it was too thick for me.* Loved it as a moisturizer.


 
Froreal3

 This is why I didn't care for SD's Wheat Germ.  I should have probably tried it as a DC'er.

 DB was fine for me as a Cowash though.


----------



## Froreal3

^^IDareT'sHair you can use Wheat Germ as a DC?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Froreal3

Where's your Baby?  In the Chillrens thread?  You know I don't go in there.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> Brownie518
> 
> Wow Girl....Dang!  That DC'er really tore you up?.....



IDareT'sHair

Sure did...it feels good now, though. Finally. 

I just massaged in Tealightful Shine


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Froreal3

I don't have any. 

I used up or swapped what I have. Probably won't repurchase that one.

 I have a nice SD's DC'er stash I need to dig into.  I would hate for it to go bad on me.


----------



## Froreal3

No she's in the shrinkage thread in the main forum. Of course she's in the chilluns thread too.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *I just massaged in Tealightful Shine*



Brownie518


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Froreal3

I pulled out SSI Avocado to Cowash with also Elucence Moisture Balancer Conditioner.

I also have out Moist24/7, but will wait on that.


----------



## Froreal3

IDareT'sHair Yeah I don't cowash often ever since I started using just the cocleanser thingies. I'm addicted to those.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Froreal3

When you mentioned SSI Avocado it reminded me I pulled that one out of my Stash. 

 I have 48oz's (x3 16oz)

I haven't used a Cleansing Conditioner lately.

Yeah, I read where you said you go skrait from 'Pooing to DC'ing.


----------



## Froreal3

I'mma be cowashing my twists mid week to use up the Avocado. I'll also use it to detangle/prepoo.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Froreal3

Yeah, I'm excited about using it. 

I'll use the Pomegrante one later this summa'.

May reup on the Pomegrante one during the M-Day Sales.

I need to put a dent in some of these Cowash Conditioners.  I

It's going to be hard though doing x1 per week.

So, I really need to slow my Haul-Roll way down.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> Brownie518



I know..


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I need to convo Komaza. 

They were suppose to be reformulating and relaunching their Scalp Butter.

I need to check on that. It was one of my Winter go=to's before they stopped selling it this Winter.erplexed

 Talmbout some Reform/Relaunch


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *I know..*



@Brownie518

Ol' Crazy-Self....

I wanna pull mine out and my last & Final Jar of Root Food. 

but.i.can't.bring.myself.to.do.it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518
You got my email about Duafe Naturals Amala Frosting?

 They know they a Hotmess


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair Still on the fence with DB Pumpkin as a DC, right now it's not bad.  I loved it on my relaxed hair.  It has a couple proteins in there (towards the bottom), so I'll use it if I feel I need a shot of protein and use a moisturizing R/O.  

I always thought it was too thick to cowash, I can hardly get it out the bottle.

Never thought to use SD WG as a DC, I used it as a R/O, didn't care for it as a l.i.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518

I pulled out a 'sample' of KV's Butter they sent me. Herbal East Coast Crème Brulee.

 It has a nice light scent.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair

I saw the Duafe email...I didn't order, though. Did you?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75 said:


> *Still on the fence with DB Pumpkin as a DC, right now it's not bad. I loved it on my relaxed hair.* It has a couple proteins in there (towards the bottom), so I'll use it if I feel I need a shot of protein and use a moisturizing R/O.
> 
> I always thought it was too thick to cowash, I can hardly get it out the bottle.
> 
> *Never thought to use SD WG as a DC, I used it as a R/O, didn't care for it as a l.i*.


 
Golden75

 Well, I need to try DB Pumpkin that way, since you loved it on your Relaxed Hair.

 SD's Wheat Germ was very tricky for me.  I eventually gave up on it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *I saw the Duafe email...I didn't order, though. Did you?*


 
Brownie518

 Heck No!  I'm still tryna' figure out why I'm on their Mailing List.

 That Amala Frosting is thebomb.com tho'


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> Brownie518
> 
> Heck No!  I'm still tryna' figure out why I'm on their Mailing List.
> 
> That Amala Frosting is thebomb.com tho'



 

I love that Frosting.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 Golden75

I might not be able to use KV's Butter.  It has: Grapefruit, Lemon & Orange.

And yesssss I just saw this _after_ I put it on.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

Girl, I am ticked. 

Why didn't I read that 1st.


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair said:


> Brownie518
> 
> Girl, I am ticked.
> 
> Why didn't I read that 1st.



IDareT'sHair Hope it goes well and no reaction.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75

I won't be using it again.


----------



## divachyk

Oh gosh IDareT'sHair, hope it doesn't cause a reaction. 

Tell me why Oyin isn't at my Target yet. Hurrup already.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair

Oh, no!!   I hope that citrus leaves you alone..

divachyk
Oyin isn't in mine, either. I don't use it but I surely checked.


----------



## Ltown

Brownie518 said:


> What Ayurveda sale is APB having that Ltown mentioned?



Brownie518, on her page its April4-6. B2G1


----------



## felic1

Aloha Ladies!! @ IDareT'sHair !! I have a little news! I got overwhelmed in my master's program when my parents were ill. They threw me out of the university (sob). I got word today that I am being reinstated. I will graduate with the MSN (Master's of Nursing/Education) before December!! Yay!


----------



## Froreal3

^^Awesome news! felic1 It is no fun going to school and caring for someone very ill. (I had to be on probation back in the day when my mother was sick).


----------



## Babygrowth

Ok. So I know I said I wasn't interested in any Carols Daughter but I went to Target and bought the Sacred Tiare line. Well except the serum and the DC. I also got Camille Rose moisture milk, moisture butter and the algae renew DC. And Oyin Whipped pudding and Juices and Berries. My store also has Alikay Natural's but I have to research it first before I buy it. This sew in might come out early!


----------



## Brownie518

felic1

That's fantastic!!!!!!!! Congratulations!!!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

felic1

So Proud of You! 

Handle Yo' Bizness Ms. Lady!

That is some Good News!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Used Up:
x1 NG Honey Hair Balm (I have x1 back up)


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

Hey Brownie!  Girl....WHY is it Snowing here?

Anyway, I just spritz my hair with AV's Ginseng Moringa and put on a little KV Oil (Quinoa & Fenugreek).

I'm tempted to get a couple more KV Oils.  But it will take x3 to get to Forty. 

What a sham.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Babygrowth said:


> *My store also has Alikay Natural's but I have to research it first before I buy it.* This sew in might come out early!


 
Babygrowth

 Che likes this line.


----------



## Golden75

Really like APB Coffee Cowash.  I have 2.  Need to get more in other scents


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75

That's good G!  

I love a good Cowash.


----------



## robot.

I think I'm going to get some NJoy growth oil. I'd like to start steaming again as my hair gets longer but I hated packing and unpacking my Huetiful steamer. If I do buy another steamer, it may be a stand-alone or something I can just leave out.


----------



## Froreal3

So I got my HV order...with a sample of Amala Creme Rinse (which isn't new to me  ), but without my Whipped Clouds. Ugh...it took long enough to process and ship.


----------



## Ltown

GM ladies!
use up SSI banana burlee, which has banana extract but smell like lemons. won't repurchase it good but not special for me.  I need to restart my journal and annotate likes/dislike, ingredients etc.


----------



## Babygrowth

GM ladies! IDareT'sHair and Beamodel do y'all have a trusted place to get the ae garlic from? Amazon is getting on my nerves. I also want to order the  Linange relaxer. Since my Silk Elements is trying to be a dupe for it I might as well try this one.


----------



## Beamodel

Babygrowth said:


> GM ladies! IDareT'sHair and Beamodel do y'all have a trusted place to get the ae garlic from? Amazon is getting on my nerves. I also want to order the  Linange relaxer. Since my Silk Elements is trying to be a dupe for it I might as well try this one.



Babygrowth

I got mines from ugly n beauty. They are on amazon and eBay but on eBay they had free shipping. So I got mines from eBay. It came very quickly too


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Babygrowth said:


> *GM ladies! do y'all have a trusted place to get the ae garlic from?* Amazon is getting on my nerves. *I also want to order the Linange relaxer.* Since my Silk Elements is trying to be a dupe for it I might as well try this one.



@Babygrowth 

Since you are thinking about getting both of these try Beauty Of New York.
Great CS, Fast Shipping



Beamodel said:


> *I got mines from ugly n beauty. *They are on amazon and eBay but on eBay they had free shipping. So I got mines from eBay. *It came very quickly too*



@Beamodel @Babygrowth

I get my stuff from Ugly nBeauty. I get my Relaxer (Affirm) and other Affirm stuff from there as well. 

 Great CS. Fast (Free Shipping).

I don't know if she/they carry Linange?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Froreal3

I can't beweave they left something out your order!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ltown said:


> GM ladies!
> use up *SSI banana burlee, which has banana extract but smell like lemons*. won't repurchase it good but not special for me. I need to restart my journal and annotate likes/dislike, ingredients etc.


 
Ltown

 I hope noterplexed


----------



## Ltown

IDareT'sHair said:


> Ltown
> 
> I hope noterplexed



IDareT'sHair, i mention this before but it didn't sting the scalp.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ltown said:


> *i mention this before but it didn't sting the scalp.*


 
Ltown

 Thanks Girl.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ltown

I looked and didn't see any Citrus Listed in the ingredients. 

I did see "Fragrance" 

Will be keeping an eye on it.


----------



## Babygrowth

IDareT'sHair and Beamodel I was looking at ugly n beauty on amazon and they had both but the garlic mask sold out fast! I'm going to check ebay again. From the looks of it I will get the relaxer from them on ebay but the mask from someone else on amazon.  Oh I will check beauty of new york first. Thanks ladies!


----------



## Beamodel

Random thought:

I'm gonna try using mega Tek again. I cut about an inch off my hair and I want it back. I'm not consistent with using growth aids or applying anything to my scalp. 

MT, MN and sulfur gave me headaches so I stopped. But those were the only growth aids that showed me quick results.


----------



## Beamodel

Oh and I'm gonna start using a light protein treatment followed by a moisturizing DC after every wash.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel said:


> *Oh and I'm gonna start using a light protein treatment followed by a moisturizing DC after every wash.*




Beamodel

 I do this.  I try to do something light every week.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel said:


> Random thought:
> 
> *I'm gonna try using mega Tek again.* I cut about an inch off my hair and I want it back. I'm not consistent with using growth aids or applying anything to my scalp.
> 
> *MT, MN and sulfur gave me headaches so I stopped. But those were the only growth aids that showed me quick results.*


 
Beamodel

 While it didn't give me Headaches it/they make my scalp very tender.

 So, when I use them, I try to do 2-3 weeks on and a couple weeks off.

 I agree about the quick results.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel

Are you doing your Hair today?


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair

Imma try them again. I needed to trim that inch and I want it back


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair said:


> Beamodel  Are you doing your Hair today?



IDareT'sHair

No I did it Friday. Since I've been using APB I don't think I need too moisturize as often.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel

I may try them with you.  Right now, I'm using 'other' stuff for my G.A.'s 'fix'.

I don't have any MN, but I do have MT. *original formula* 

I can always pick up some MN.

I don't think I have any G.A.'s w/Sulfur?  

I need to look at my 8oz Peppermint from TPS.

I had asked that it be 'Sulfur Free' and I'm hoping it is.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Beamodel

Let's start April 1st. 

 I'll do it until May 1st.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel

To start....Imma do a MT/PALTAS Combo.

I'll pick up some MN next time I'm at the Drug Store or Grocery.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair said:


> Beamodel  To start....Imma do a MT/PALTAS Combo.  I'll pick up some MN next time I'm at the Drug Store or Grocery.



IDareT'sHair

Great. April 1st is the date. MT/Paltas combo sounds nice. 

I'm gonna mix MT & KV. Might add a lil APB ayuverdic hair crams too (to help with moisture).


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel said:


> Great. April 1st is the date. MT/Paltas combo sounds nice.
> 
> *I'm gonna mix MT & KV. Might add a lil APB ayuverdic hair crams too (to help with moisture).*




Beamodel 

 This sounds good too!

 While looking for a Jar of MT (I thought I had) - I found:
 x1 Hair Dew
 x1 SSI CocoCreme L-I

 I don't need to buy anything else until I know what's what. 

 I just reupped on a bottle of Hair Dew and was thinking about getting a back up for SSI Coco-Crème M-Day.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair

Lol, you just brought that hair dew too.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Beamodel

If I do it until 05.01 that will take me a week or so before my next T-U.

Things _should_ go well. I also have Viviscal back in the game. 

 So, I'll be expecting great results.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel

My Hattache should arrive sometime this week.  I hope they remembered to make the switch.erplexed

If not, I'm fine.  I'm on Butter/Crème overload anyway right about now. 

And I have x6 more Cremes coming from APB soon.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Beamodel  If I do it until 05.01 that will take me a week or so before my next T-U.  Things should go well. I also have Viviscal back in the game.  So, I'll be expecting great results.



IDareT'sHair

Yes, we are in the same relaxing schedule. I'm excited. Please keep me in check. You know I fall off the routine when it comes to basing my scalp.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair

I'm sure Hattache made the switch. They are pretty good about customer service.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel said:


> *Lol, you just brought that hair dew too*.



@Beamodel

I know. That sucks. I coulda' gotten something else.erplexed 

I need better control over my inventory. 

But somewhere in the back of my mind I always 'thought' I had another Dew? 

 And another Coco-Crème (but I thought I mighta' swapped the Coco-Crème with someone).

So, now I have x2 unopened and x1 bottle of Dew that is almost gone, so it's still good.

And I wanted a 16oz bottle anyway (at some point), so now I have it.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair

I have a cart for APB. I'm gonna get it today most likely. After that I'm done with APB for a while. My DS hair loves her creams and sprays too. 

So I'm getting:
Ayurvedic Watermelon Hair Cream
Cookie Dough Hair Cream
Birthday Cake Leave in Spray
Shampoo Bar
Body Lotion - Chocolate Drizzle


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel said:


> *Yes, we are in the same relaxing schedule. I'm excited. Please keep me in check. You know I fall off the routine when it comes to basing my scalp.*




Beamodel

 Yeah....We are.  I just wish I could do my own. 

 And do a good job at it.  Each time I tried, I was underprocessed.erplexed



Beamodel said:


> *I'm sure Hattache made the switch. They are pretty good about customer service.*


 
Beamodel

 The day I asked them, was the same day I got my Shipping Notice.

 So, if they didn't, I'm okay with it.  Because of the cross-up.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair

I need to figure out my ratio's. I don't want my hair feeling oily so I might not add that much oil to it


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel

Very nice APB Cart. 

I can't wait to smell the Cookie Dough and some of the other scents I got.

Still didn't get anything "Fruity" I need to work on that.  Did you get the Peach Cobbler?

And I got all Ayurvedic Cremes.  I wonder if I shoulda' gotten some just plain Hair Cremes?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Beamodel

I would/should have a lot more MT. 

Except when my niece comes to do my hair, she always asks for a Jar.  

Last time she forgot it so I mailed it to her. 

I 'try' to give her 'other things' but she always wants a jar of MT.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair said:


> Beamodel  Very nice APB Cart.  I can't wait to smell the Cookie Dough and some of the other scents I got.  Still didn't get anything "Fruity" I need to work on that.  Did you get the Peach Cobbler?  And I got all Ayurvedic Cremes.  I wonder if I shoulda' gotten some just plain Hair Cremes?



IDareT'sHair

I didn't get the peach cobbler. I changed my mind. I'm looking forward to the watermelon. The scent reviews are great. I have a mix of Ayurvedic and regular. I like them both. The Ayurvedic seem a little thicker. I seal with those. The reg impart serious moisture too though.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair

I have about 1/2 bottle left of MT. I use the pet rebuilder. It works great and the "ingredients" are still the same.


----------



## Froreal3

Beamodel the watermelon scent is ridiculously yummy...like a watermelon jolly rancher candy. It is loud. 

IDareT'sHair Yeah, I'm so annoyed that they forgot my Whipped Clouds. I was looking forward to that one the most.  And I also didn't pay attention to the fact that Acai Berry is an instant rinse out. The only saving grace is that it can be used as a DC. It has no scent  so I added some jasmine EO to it. I will probably try it next wash. It is a good size, so I might use this as an instant rinse out after every wash because my hair needs some type of protein weekly. On a happy note, I got my Vatika Frosting fix.  So freaking delicious for my hair.


----------



## Beamodel

Froreal3

Thanks. Do you have it in regular cream or Ayurvedic?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Froreal3 said:


> *Yeah, I'm so annoyed that they forgot my Whipped Clouds. I was looking forward to that one the most.  And I also didn't pay attention to the fact that Acai Berry is an instant rinse out. The only saving grace is that it can be used as a DC. It has no scent  so I added some jasmine EO to it. I will probably try it next wash. It is a good size, so I might use this as an instant rinse out after every wash because my hair needs some type of protein weekly. On a happy note, I got my Vatika Frosting fix.  So freaking delicious for my hair.*


 
Froreal3

 WOW!  My Acai Phyto Berry smells like Berries!  What's up with that?erplexed

 I only buy/use her Conditioners as R/O's (Cowashers) Except Sitrinillah which of course is a DC'er.

 Everything/Anything else, whether it says it can be used as a DC or not, I use as a R/O.

 When are they sending you out the Whipped Clouds?


----------



## Beamodel

Froreal3

My Acai berry smells kinda fruity. Hmp I wonder if that has changed since I last purchased it. Yea it's kinda a rinse out I guess. 

I use it while in the shower for about 5 mins then rinse bit lease your hair incredibly soft and has a good amount of slip.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel said:


> I didn't get the peach cobbler. I changed my mind. I'm looking forward to the watermelon. The scent reviews are great. *I have a mix of Ayurvedic and regular. I like them both. The Ayurvedic seem a little thicker. I seal with those. The reg impart serious moisture too though.*



@Beamodel

I shoulda' gotten a "Mix" of Ayurvedic & Cremes



Beamodel said:


> *I have about 1/2 bottle left of MT. I use the pet rebuilder. It works great and the "ingredients" are still the same.*



@Beamodel

I just pulled out a new bottle I bought probably end of last Summer (early Fall) Original Ingredients.

 I have x1 of the Pet Rebuilder too.  *Fab* that use to be on here, use to buy the Gallon.


----------



## Froreal3

IDareT'sHair said:


> Froreal3
> 
> WOW!  My Acai Phyto Berry smells like Berries!  What's up with that?erplexed
> 
> I only buy/use her Conditioners as R/O's (Cowashers) Except Sitrinillah which of course is a DC'er.
> 
> Everything/Anything else, whether it says it can be used as a DC or not, I use as a R/O.
> 
> When are they sending you out the Whipped Clouds?





Beamodel said:


> Froreal3
> 
> My Acai berry smells kinda fruity. Hmp I wonder if that has changed since I last purchased it. Yea it's kinda a rinse out I guess.
> 
> I use it while in the shower for about 5 mins then rinse bit lease your hair incredibly soft and has a good amount of slip.




Beamodel IDareT'sHair Nope. No fruity scent. I wish it would have had a fruity scent. I can't smell a darn thing.  It smells like jasmine now though.  

They haven't responded about the Whipped Clouds yet, but it's the weekend, so I'll wait and see.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel said:


> *My Acai berry smells kinda fruity. Hmp I wonder if that has changed since I last purchased it. Yea it's kinda a rinse out I guess.
> 
> I use it while in the shower for about 5 mins then rinse bit lease your hair incredibly soft and has a good amount of slip.*



@Beamodel

I love them ALL. 

They are my Favorite Summer Go-To cowashers!  

They are so light, slippy and wonderfully delicious.

If I maintain my once per week Cowash this summer, 

 I'll have all of them someplace in the Rotation: Moist24/7, MoistPRO, Acai Phyto, Red Roobis, Amala Crème Rinse.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair

I have Acai berry and moist 24/7. I've never tried the moist pro. The tea ones didn't work for me but I think most tea type stuff makes my hair feel hard.


----------



## Beamodel

Beamodel said:


> Froreal3  Thanks. Do you have it in regular cream or Ayurvedic?



Froreal3 ^^^


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel said:


> *I have Acai berry and moist 24/7. I've never tried the moist pro.* The tea ones didn't work for me but I think most tea type stuff makes my hair feel hard.



@Beamodel

You should try the MoistPRO. It's a good balancer. 

You might wanna try it now, since you are giving yourself a weekly boost of 'light' protein.

Brownie doesn't like the Red Roobis Tea & Argan either. 

I like it. 

At first I was kinda on the Fence about it (mostly because of the scent - not performance), but I found a way to work it into my Regi.


----------



## Froreal3

Beamodel said:


> Froreal3 ^^^



I have the regular cream, leave in spray, and butta. All smell amazing. Beamodel


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair

Next time I hit up HV (directly or indirectly) I will grab moist pro.


----------



## Beamodel

Froreal3 said:


> I have the regular cream, leave in spray, and butta. All smell amazing. Beamodel



Froreal3

Thank you. Girl you gotta try one if the Ayurvedic creams. They are very nice too.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel said:


> *Next time I hit up HV (directly or indirectly) I will grab moist pro.*



Beamodel

 You definitely should.



Beamodel said:


> Thank you. Girl you gotta try one if the *Ayurvedic creams. They are very nice too.*


 
Beamodel

 The reason I stuck with these was because I know I ain't mixin' no powders and other Ayurvedic concoctions, so it helped me kill 2 birds with one stone.

 Oh, speaking of HV Tea Blends, you probably won't like the Methi Set, because Steps 1 & 2 both have some sort of Tea(s).


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair

I definitely don't want it if it has black tea in it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel said:


> *I definitely don't want it if it has black tea in it.*


 
Beamodel

 Yup.  I think it does.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair

Sad :-( I read so many great reviews but black tea tangles and makes my hair super hard.


----------



## Froreal3

Beamodel said:


> Froreal3
> 
> Thank you. Girl you gotta try one if the Ayurvedic creams. They are very nice too.



I will add one to my summertime cart.


----------



## Ltown

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Ltown
> 
> I looked and didn't see any Citrus Listed in the ingredients.
> 
> I did see "Fragrance"
> 
> Will be keeping an eye on it.


 
IDareT'sHair, hope your is good, its probably manufacture error, I don't like lemon smell in anything I use.


----------



## Babygrowth

None of y'all tried tutti frutti? That's my favorite snowball flavor. I think I may also add watermelon. I also have like pear apple and hibiscus pomegranate in my cart... I have alot in my cart.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 Froreal3 Babygrowth Golden75

BlueRozeBeauty is Baaaaackkk!  30% on any order!  Code = welcomeback


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Babygrowth said:


> *None of y'all tried tutti frutti? That's my favorite snowball flavor*. I think I may also add watermelon. I also have like pear apple and hibiscus pomegranate in my cart... I have alot in my cart.


 
Babygrowth

 I use to  Hairitage Hydration's Tutti-Fruitti scent!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shipping Notice for APB!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Lawd...I need to Stop!   Imma 'try' to buy ALOT less in April.  

Waiting on:
APB (x2 orders)
Hattache
BoBeam
AveYou
BlueRozeBeauty


----------



## DoDo

IDareT'sHair said:


> Lawd...I need to Stop!   Imma 'try' to buy ALOT less in April.
> 
> Waiting on:
> APB (x2 orders)
> Hattache
> BoBeam
> AveYou
> BlueRozeBeauty



IDareT'sHair

Your hauls look yummy .


----------



## IDareT'sHair

DoDo

I need to Quit.  

I just got some SM Purification Masks from Walgreen's.

I was looking for something earlier and found a Bottle of Hair Dew and a bottle of SSI CocoCreme L-I that I didn't know I had.erplexed

And I just bought another Hair Dew and was thinking about adding Coco-Crème to my SSI M-Day list.


----------



## DoDo

IDareT'sHair said:


> DoDo
> 
> I need to Quit.
> 
> I just got some SM Purification Masks from Walgreen's.
> 
> I was looking for something earlier and found a Bottle of Hair Dew and a bottle of SSI CocoCreme L-I that I didn't know I had.erplexed
> 
> And I just bought another Hair Dew and was thinking about adding Coco-Crème to my SSI M-Day list.



IDareT'sHair

I understand.  Well what you bought, you bought. But with every new day comes an opportunity to 'just say no' to sales. 

Have you ever written down everything you have? You know, like an excel spreadsheet to keep track? 

I haven't done this, but I think I should start. It is too easy to get overwhelmed , when trying to sort stuff out.


----------



## Beamodel

DoDo said:


> IDareT'sHair  I understand.  Well what you bought, you bought. But with every new day comes an opportunity to 'just say no' to sales.   Have you ever written down everything you have? You know, like an excel spreadsheet to keep track?  I haven't done this, but I think I should start. It is too easy to get overwhelmed , when trying to sort stuff out.



DoDo

That's a great idea however you must have NOT seen a picture of IDareT'sHair stash.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

DoDo

Yeah...It's hard to "Just Say NO" to Sales when they're having one every week.

I usually have general knowledge of everything in my Stash down to the last Butta'.

These two items were in a undisclosed location.

I kept thinking I had them, but didn't see them so assumed I had either sold or swapped them.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel said:


> *That's a great idea however you must have NOT seen a picture of stash*.



Beamodel

 Hush!  You wrong.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel

Looking forward to Our mini MT Challenge.  Imma use:

MT
MN (once I buy some)
JBCO
Red Pimento Oil
PALTAS
TPS Peppermint
N'Joi's Herbal Hair Dress


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair said:


> Beamodel  Hush!  You wrong.



IDareT'sHair

Lol, luv ya pumpkin. Your stash picture makes me drool though


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair said:


> Beamodel  Looking forward to Our mini MT Challenge.  Imma use:  MT MN (once I buy some) JBCO Red Pimento Oil PALTAS TPS Peppermint N'Joi's Herbal Hair Dress



IDareT'sHair

I mixed mines up. Ready to apply on the 1st


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel

Give me your Recipe.  Do you use both MN  & MT?  

I usually rotate mine instead of using them together.

Like I'll use MT with something for a while and then switch to MN and something.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair

I mixed MT, KV oil and APB Ayurvedic hair cream


----------



## DoDo

IDareT'sHair said:


> Beamodel
> 
> Hush!  You wrong.





IDareT'sHair said:


> DoDo
> 
> Yeah...It's hard to "Just Say NO" to Sales when they're having one every week.
> 
> I usually have general knowledge of everything in my Stash down to the last Butta'.
> 
> These two items were in a undisclosed location.
> 
> I kept thinking I had them, but didn't see them so assumed I had either sold or swapped them.





Beamodel said:


> DoDo
> 
> That's a great idea however you must have NOT seen a picture of IDareT'sHair stash.



Yay I figured out multiquote! It took me long enough .

Beamodel and IDareT'sHair

I have only seen a select portion of IDareT'sHair 's stash. I have yet to see the whole thing, it may just change my life .

It is hard to say no, I was on blueroze's site just this morning . I had to ask myself why am I looking at pumpkin products when I already went on a spree for pumpkin products not too long ago. I also had to remind myself that I already am good on DC's, butters and creams. It is hard in these natural product e-streets. I do like all of the healthy competition going on though. I used to have only 3 choices when it came to natural hair products, now  dang I can't even keep 'em all straight anymore.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel

Oh...Okay.  COC (Crème, Oil, Crème)

I bet it smells good.  All of those smell good.

I usually just do MT or MN with a Grease or Oil.  

I don't think I've ever tried it with a Crème.  

Will think on that.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

DoDo

It is hard fa' a Playa' on these Product e-Skreets.  

You ain't lyin'.

And Um No....you do not want to see it in it's entirety.

Blue Roze's Pumpkin is more than just Pumpkin "scented" it is down right Pumpkin.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair

This will be my first time doing it with a cream too but I don't see how it will or can hurt. I usually only add oil. 

Now I have mixed sulfur with kbb sweet ambrosia and a smidge of oil with good results. So I figured I can do the same with MT, a cream and some oil


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Double Post................


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel said:


> *This will be my first time doing it with a cream too but I don't see how it will or can hurt. I usually only add oil.
> 
> Now I have mixed sulfur with kbb sweet ambrosia and a smidge of oil with good results. So I figured I can do the same with MT, a cream and some oil*


 
Beamodel

 I will play around with it too. 

 I might add some to "Sprout" or some other type of Crème or Butta'.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair said:


> Beamodel  I will play around with it too.  I might add some to "Sprout" or some other type of Crème or Butta'.



IDareT'sHair

Try it out and see. My mixture smells so darn good


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel

There's a Family Dolla' next to my Job.  I'll run in there in the a.m. and pick up a Tube of M/N. (If I remember)

Golden75

Hi G!  You gettin' any BRB?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel

Imma start working on my M-Day List.  

I need to be really sensible about what I get.

It's going to be very scaled back.  

I won't get much.  

And moving to x1 per week will slow down me using stuff  up substantially.


----------



## Brownie518

Hey, ladies. What's goin on???

I'm at work, chillin.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair

Hey, do you think you'll be able to stick to 1x a week once it gets warm? I was thinking about that this week. That would be nice but once summer hits, I'mma need to get under that water. What do you think?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

I 'hope' I can Ms. B:crossfingers:

But chances are I'll need that Mid-Week Wash.

I'll be cravin' that.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

You getting any BRB?  30% off (no minimum purchase) Code = welcomeback

I got x2 of the Manuka Honey DC'er.  It's been getting rave reviews.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

I made a "Mock" M-Day List.  

I know it will change 1000 times before M-Day tho'


----------



## Brownie518

Beamodel said:


> @DoDo
> 
> That's a great idea however you must have NOT seen a picture of @IDareT'sHair stash.



  Funny!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

Hmph. You Wrong too. 

And You my Ace-Boon-Coon.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair said:


> Beamodel  Imma start working on my M-Day List.  I need to be really sensible about what I get.  It's going to be very scaled back.  I won't get much.   And moving to x1 per week will slow down me using stuff  up substantially.



IDareT'sHair

I'm gonna skip Mother's Day and try to learn to control myself. I have too much as it is right now plus I just placed ANOTHER APB order today. I should be ashamed of myself.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel said:


> *I'm gonna skip Mother's Day and try to learn to control myself. I have too much as it is right now plus I just placed ANOTHER APB order today. I should be ashamed of myself.*


 
Beamodel

 Once I do M-Day, I should be able to make it until BF.

 I made up a Little 'Mock' M-Day List. 

 Just _essentials_ and a few back ups.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> I 'hope' I can Ms. B:crossfingers:
> 
> But chances are I'll need that Mid-Week Wash.
> 
> I'll be cravin' that.





IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> You getting any BRB?  30% off (no minimum purchase) Code = welcomeback
> 
> I got x2 of the Manuka Honey DC'er.  It's been getting rave reviews.


IDareT'sHair

Yes, I'll be dying for a wash mid-week in summer!! 

I'm not sure about Blue Roze..let me go look at that DC.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *Yes, I'll be dying for a wash mid-week in summer!! *
> 
> I'm not sure about Blue Roze..let me go look at that DC.


 
Brownie518

 Me Too.  

 But Imma hold out as long as I can and try to stick to once per week.

 They 'say' that Manuka Honey DC'er is the bombdiggity.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> I made a "Mock" M-Day List.
> 
> I know it will change 1000 times before M-Day tho'



IDareT'sHair

I just started thinking about my List this weekend. I'll definitely need some reups, but not too many. 

I need to do like Beamodel and skip it...but we know that won't happen 



IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> Hmph. You Wrong too.
> 
> And You my Ace-Boon-Coon.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 Beamodel

Ya'll ain't no sense in me lyin' and sayin' Imma skip something.  *sucks teef*


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

My Mini-MDay List has:
_The 'Veda Triplett's_
Claudie
SSI
Silk Dreams
Blue Roze/Naturelle Grow/Bel Nouvo/APB *miscellaneous*
Hattache/AveYou/Curlmart *miscellaneous*


----------



## DoDo

IDareT'sHair said:


> Brownie518
> 
> My Mini-MDay List has:
> _*The 'Veda Triplett's*_
> Claudie
> SSI
> Silk Dreams
> Blue Roze/Naturelle Grow/Bel Nouvo/APB *miscellaneous*
> Hattache/AveYou/Curlmart *miscellaneous*



IDareT'sHair

Is that Hairveda, Keravada, and Afroveda?

Claudie- The Montego Bay oil is calling me because of EnExitStageLeft 's glowing review of it.

Wow, the  1st miscellaneous group can be the 'Etsy posse'


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel

I may mix up some BBD Stretch Growth Crème with some M-T. (I just thought of that)


----------



## Brownie518

For Mother's Day, I"m sure I'll get:

Silk Dreams
Claudie
Shescentit
Naturelle grow


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@DoDo

Yep. = Afroveda, KeraVada, Hairveda The Veda Triplett's.

 Those *miscellaneous* are just in there.  I may or may not get anything from them.


----------



## Brownie518

I want some regular Fenugreek from Keravada.


----------



## Beamodel

Brownie518 said:


> I want some regular Fenugreek from Keravada.



Brownie518

I know right. I don't know why they blended it.


----------



## Brownie518

Beamodel said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> I know right. I don't know why they blended it.


Beamodel

I like the blended ones but I looove the Fenugreek alone  Best oil!!! I just contacted them about it.


----------



## Beamodel

Brownie518

I used some of mines tonight. Keep us posted on what they say about separating it again.


----------



## EnExitStageLeft

DoDo 

You hair will love you for it. I actually requested if i could purchase a 16oz. size . She was so shocked .


----------



## Brownie518

Montego Bay oil IS the bomb!!! I just pulled out a fresh bottle last week!!


----------



## rileypak

Beamodel, Brownie518- I've asked Keravada about single herb oils again. They told me no. They said they do the blends now to keep the cost down. 

The newer formulations also don't agree with my hair either (she hates olive oil). I also asked about getting the old formulation that just had the single herb, coconut oil, and grapeseed oil and I was also told no.

I love the hibiscus and fenugreek and bhringraj by themselves.
I'd be interested to see if anyone else gets a different response.


----------



## Froreal3

IDareT'sHair said:


> Brownie518
> 
> My Mini-MDay List has:
> _The 'Veda Triplett's_
> Claudie
> SSI
> Silk Dreams
> Blue Roze/Naturelle Grow/Bel Nouvo/APB *miscellaneous*
> Hattache/AveYou/Curlmart *miscellaneous*



I want Blueroze (I held out this time around), a couple APB moisturiing conditioners, maybe a couple hair creams (depending on what I have left), and some Silk Dreams dcers. I have everything I want from HV already.

*Blueroze:* Toasted Marshmallow, Pumpkin Whip, Pumpkin Puree, Manuka Honey DC

*APB: *Hair & Scalp treat, Hurry up & Grow oil, 2 Moisturizing Conditioners in Cookie Dough & Pumpkin, 1 Hair Cream in Pumpkin, 1 Pumpkin leave in spray.

*Silk Dreams:* 2 Mocha Silk Infusion, 2 Vanilla Silk, 1 Avocado Pudding, 1 Nourish Oil, 1 Razzberry Coconut Affair

Don't really want anything else.


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Beamodel
> 
> There's a Family Dolla' next to my Job. I'll run in there in the a.m. and pick up a Tube of M/N. (If I remember)
> 
> @Golden75
> 
> Hi G! You gettin' any BRB?


 
IDareT'sHair I made a couple carts  but decided to hold off.  I need to get this stash down and I want to see who does something down the line 

I am close to finishing HV Sitri.  I don't have enough for a full DC, so I'll prob add in some DB pumpkin to stretch it.  Then I can put something else in rotation


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75

I bet you are having a good time playing in your products.....instead of being all PS-ed up


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Golden75
> 
> I bet you are having a good time playing in your products.....instead of being all PS-ed up


 
IDareT'sHair I am, but I had a moment of weakness last week where I was ready to throw in some twists w/extensions.  Luckily laziness set in and I knew I did not feel like putting them in or taking them out in the future .  I may do a set in June for the summer.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75 said:


> *I am, but I had a moment of weakness last week where I was ready to throw in some twists w/extensions. Luckily laziness set in and I knew I did not feel like putting them in or taking them out in the future . I may do a set in June for the summer.*



@Golden75

You should wait until Fall/BF-ish. 

So you can keep killing that Monster Stash you dealing with over there.

I'm glad you didn't do it G. You really need to work on that Stash.

*i got my nerve*


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Golden75
> 
> You should wait until Fall/BF-ish.
> 
> So you can keep killing that Monster Stash you dealing with over there.
> 
> I'm glad you didn't do it G. You really need to work on that Stash.
> 
> **i got my nerve**


 
IDareT'sHair you sure do .  I was thinking Summer since it will be hot and I may need to cowash more and hair twists/braids will dry faster.  Also, it will prevent me from ordering in the Summer.  I really try to put my PJ on control cause I see more mold and product issues when purchasing during warmer months. And I don't want no mess.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My Hattache arrived today.  

And yesss they remembered to swap out x1 Banana Brulee for Juicy Berry Buttercreme.

I think I forgot it was/is only 4oz.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My BoBeam Hair Rootz Hair Oil Shipped.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel

I picked up a tube of M/N today....so it's on.


----------



## Froreal3

So Priteva didn't work for me.  I only grew/retained about 1" in three months.  I'm a slow grower, but c'mon son. 

So I ordered a three month supply of Manetabolism vitamins.  Shipping was free so...

Also HV said she'd ship out my Whipped Clouds today.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair said:


> Beamodel  I picked up a tube of M/N today....so it's on.



IDareT'sHair

Oh goodie. Mines is mixed up and ready to start applying


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Froreal3 said:


> *So Priteva didn't work for me.  I only grew/retained about 1" in three months.  I'm a slow grower, but c'mon son.
> 
> So I ordered a three month supply of Manetabolism vitamins.  Shipping was free so...
> *



@Froreal3

Lemme know how these work. Other than Nioxin, Viviscal is the only other thing that gave me fast(er) results.

 ETA: Ultra Nourish Hair (GNC)



Beamodel said:


> *Oh goodie. Mines is mixed up and ready to start applying*



@Beamodel

I mixed up some BBD Stretch & MT and also some PALTAS and BBD. 

So, I'm ret-to-go!


----------



## Beamodel

I wish I was into the hair vitamin thing. My sister-n-law asked me yesterday if I was taking hairfinity. I politely told her no, I'm not good at taking pills. 

She was commenting on how long my hair had grown. My 16 yr old lil nephew (whom is gay) was digging all up in my hair looking for added extensions.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Froreal3

Keep me posted. 

I might finish out the year with Manetabolism based on your (and others) Results.

I have enough Viviscal to last me until maybe July/August.

Beamodel

It's Great that you're having Great Results and that your Regi is workin' for ya'.


----------



## DoDo

Beamodel said:


> I wish I was into the hair vitamin thing. My sister-n-law asked me yesterday if I was taking hairfinity. I politely told her no, I'm not good at taking pills.
> 
> *She was commenting on how long my hair had grown. My 16 yr old lil nephew (whom is gay) was digging all up in my hair looking for added extensions.*




Beamodel

You don't need hair vitamins!


----------



## Beamodel

DoDo

Lol, thanks boo. I'm about to start our lil growth aid challenge. 


IDareT'sHair

I did a test patch with my MT/APB/KV mix. Guess what?? No headache. I think this one might be a winner. Now I wonder how much growth I will get from it lol.


----------



## Brownie518

Hey, ya'll...I missed you all. I'm at work and folks in here actin' up...I'm off Tuesday so I plan to go to the BSS and see what they workin' wit... I haven't been in a while.

I'm only waiting on my APB - no ship notice yet.


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Froreal3
> 
> Lemme know how these work. *Other than Nioxin, Viviscal is the only other thing that gave me fast(er) results.*
> 
> *ETA: Ultra Nourish Hair (GNC)*
> 
> 
> 
> @Beamodel
> 
> I mixed up some BBD Stretch & MT and also some PALTAS and BBD.
> 
> So, I'm ret-to-go!


 
IDareT'sHair This is good to hear since I have 3 bottles of GNC UNH Now I just have to remember to take daily.  

I'm also gonna try and use my GA's.  I stop & start too many times.  I really just have TPS Rosemary, and I have 3 bottles of sublimed sulfur powder .


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75 said:


> *This is good to hear since I have 3 bottles of GNC UNH* Now I just have to remember to take daily.
> 
> I'm also gonna try and use my GA's. I stop & start too many times. I really just have TPS Rosemary, *and I have 3 bottles of sublimed sulfur powder *.



Golden75

 Hmph. Hmph. Hmph.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My BoBeam Peppermint Hair Oils should be here tomorrow. 

 Not sure about APB's?  It Shipped.  So, maybe Thursday/Friday.

 I think I have a while for BlueRoze. 

@Beamodel Applied PALTAS & M-Tek


----------



## rileypak

rileypak said:


> Beamodel, Brownie518- I've asked Keravada about single herb oils again. They told me no. They said they do the blends now to keep the cost down.
> 
> The newer formulations also don't agree with my hair either (she hates olive oil). I also asked about getting the old formulation that just had the single herb, coconut oil, and grapeseed oil and I was also told no.
> 
> I love the hibiscus and fenugreek and bhringraj by themselves.
> I'd be interested to see if anyone else gets a different response.



Just an FYI, KV sent me a message today. They've reconsidered offering the Fenugreek and Bhringraj oils as single herb oils again. According to their message, they are supposed to be back on the site this week.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair said:


> My BoBeam Peppermint Hair Oils should be here tomorrow.  Not sure about APB's?  It Shipped.  So, maybe Thursday/Friday.  I think I have a while for BlueRoze.   @Beamodel Applied PALTAS & M-Tek



IDareT'sHair

I applied my mega mix this morning. No headaches either.


----------



## Beamodel

Annabelle's Perfect Blends 

It's that time again! 
April 4th - 6th, Get 30% off your entire purchase using Coupon Code: APRILSHOWERS.

Also, new products coming very soon!


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

I wanna pop in here...even though I ain't used nothing up I'm still buying like hell. Annabelle's is getting all of my money. :-D


----------



## HanaKuroi

NaturallyATLPCH said:
			
		

> I wanna pop in here...even though I ain't used nothing up I'm still buying like hell. Annabelle's is getting all of my money. :-D



Hairitage Hydrations is the best thing that ever happened to Annabelle's.

I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y


----------



## robot.

I've got my appt set for my haircut on Friday.  Only now I want to go shopping.  I think I'm only going to focus on things I can find on the ground, since I have to order so much of my skincare items. Unless it's something really really really good


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Hey divas just popping in to say hi
 My health got worse and I was in the hospital for few days. I'm now on an inhaler and more antibiotics for the next week to see if I improve. If not I'll have to get a chest xray to see what's going on. Keep me in prayer ladies I'm hoping nothing more serious is going on.

Sent from my XT1080 using LHCF


----------



## Beamodel

curlyhersheygirl said:


> Hey divas just popping in to say hi My health got worse and I was in the hospital for few days. I'm now on an inhaler and more antibiotics for the next week to see if I improve. If not I'll have to get a chest xray to see what's going on. Keep me in prayer ladies I'm hoping nothing more serious is going on.  Sent from my XT1080 using LHCF



curlyhersheygirl

I'm sorry to hear that. I never thought you would end up in the hospital. I hope it all works out for you and you get well soon. You are in my prayers


----------



## Froreal3

curlyhersheygirl said:


> Hey divas just popping in to say hi
> My health got worse and I was in the hospital for few days. I'm now on an inhaler and more antibiotics for the next week to see if I improve. If not I'll have to get a chest xray to see what's going on. Keep me in prayer ladies I'm hoping nothing more serious is going on.
> 
> Sent from my XT1080 using LHCF



Praying for your speedy recovery. Hope they get to the bottom of this!

Sent from my Snow White Frost Galaxy S4


----------



## Golden75

curlyhersheygirl said:


> Hey divas just popping in to say hi My health got worse and I was in the hospital for few days. I'm now on an inhaler and more antibiotics for the next week to see if I improve. If not I'll have to get a chest xray to see what's going on. Keep me in prayer ladies I'm hoping nothing more serious is going on.  Sent from my XT1080 using LHCF



curlyhersheygirl Will keep you in my prayers.  Hope you get well soon!


----------



## robot.

curlyhersheygirl said:


> Hey divas just popping in to say hi
> My health got worse and I was in the hospital for few days. I'm now on an inhaler and more antibiotics for the next week to see if I improve. If not I'll have to get a chest xray to see what's going on. Keep me in prayer ladies I'm hoping nothing more serious is going on.
> 
> Sent from my XT1080 using LHCF


Hopefully it's just allergies/the change in weather. Sending some positive vibes your way!!


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Thanks ladies. I thought I was getting better but then one night I couldn't breathe. Thankfully I'm home now and the inhaler seems to be helping.

Sent from my XT1080 using LHCF


----------



## DoDo

Beamodel said:


> curlyhersheygirl
> 
> I'm sorry to hear that. I never thought you would end up in the hospital. I hope it all works out for you and you get well soon. You are in my prayers



 I never thought you would end up in the hospital either. Sending you prayers that they find nothing serious and that you have a speedy recovery. I am keeping you in my thoughts.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair

I applied my mega mix. It's leaving my hair weighed down BUT my hair is rather SOFT & MOISTURIZED...


----------



## Babygrowth

curlyhersheygirl said:


> Hey divas just popping in to say hi
> My health got worse and I was in the hospital for few days. I'm now on an inhaler and more antibiotics for the next week to see if I improve. If not I'll have to get a chest xray to see what's going on. Keep me in prayer ladies I'm hoping nothing more serious is going on.
> 
> Sent from my XT1080 using LHCF



Hang in there honey. Sorry you are having such a rough time. I'm definitely keeping you in my prayers.


----------



## Brownie518

Curly, take care and be well!!!!


----------



## Brownie518

Beamodel said:


> Annabelle's Perfect Blends
> 
> It's that time again!
> April 4th - 6th, Get 30% off your entire purchase using Coupon Code: APRILSHOWERS.
> 
> Also, new products coming very soon!



I hope my stuff comes tomorrow so I can see if I want more from her...and I'm glad it's not the b2g1 this time


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Hey Girlies!

I think my APB is here and also my BoBeam.  But it's Raining too hard to get them out the box.

I might try later.  I had a box arrive yesterday.  I though it was AY.  But I think it's Walgreen.


----------



## Froreal3

Hi ladies. Trying out this Acai Berry Phyto as a dc. I feel like I need to up my protein usage. I will try doing a light protein dc on my twists. Then on the weekend, I will do some moisture or another light protein.

Right now I have the Acai Berry Phyto under some HV Vatika Frosting under a Hair Therapy Wrap.


----------



## chebaby

hey ladies

curly, get better, i sent up a prayer for you.

so i got a little money what should i get?


----------



## Brownie518

Che...hey girl!!


----------



## DoDo

Froreal3 said:


> Hi ladies. Trying out this Acai Berry Phyto as a dc. I feel like I need to up my protein usage. I will try doing a light protein dc on my twists. Then on the weekend, I will do some moisture or another light protein.
> 
> Right now I have the Acai Berry Phyto under some HV Vatika Frosting under a Hair Therapy Wrap.



Froreal3

Do you ever co-wash or co-cleanse twists? If so how do you prevent knotting at the ends?


----------



## Froreal3

DoDo Sometimes I cowash/cocleanse (like today). My twists are typically medium to large. I don't experience knotting at the ends. My texture is prone to unraveling from the ends more than knotting.


----------



## DoDo

Froreal3 said:


> DoDo Sometimes I cowash/cocleanse (like today). My twists are typically medium to large. I don't experience knotting at the ends. My texture is prone to unraveling from the ends more than knotting.



Froreal3

Oh that makes sense. Yeah my texture knots and meshes. Unravel from a twist? It will turn into a loc first !


----------



## Froreal3

DoDo said:


> Froreal3
> 
> Oh that makes sense. Yeah my texture knots and meshes. Unravel from a twist? It will turn into a loc first !



DoDo your texture is like dd's. Her hair doesn't unravel from twists. She can have mini twists in her hair for weeks and they will still look good...but they will be locs.  I have pics of it in the shrinkage thread.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

Hey Che! 

Girl....I shouldn't be speaking to you.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl

Curly, the most important thing is to Rest. Rest. Rest.  

It has taken me a whole year to get over Bronchitis.  It's terrible.  

Someone had told me about 6 months, but I didn't slow down enough to build myself up to get over it.

I am just starting to feel 'normal'.  But still have bouts of coughing & congestion.

So, take it from me, and take it easy.  Drink Plenty of Fluids and Rest.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Thinking about if Imma get some APB? 

I want a couple Scalp Rx and maybe another Hair Crème or one of the Leave-In Sprtiz.

I'll decide tonight while I'm relaxing, doing my hair.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel

Still hanging with M-T. 

I decided tonight (and going forth) not to do the weekly light Protein Rx during my wash because we are using MT.

So, I'll just be uppin' my Moisture Game.


----------



## DoDo

Froreal3 said:


> DoDo your texture is like dd's. Her hair doesn't unravel from twists. She can have mini twists in her hair for weeks and they will still look good...but they will be locs.  I have pics of it in the shrinkage thread.



Froreal3

I have seen those pictures, your little one is my hair twin !

Also, she is absolutely adorable!!


----------



## DoDo

Are these the ingredients for Mega-Tek?

Deionized water, Steralkonium Chloride, Glycerol Stearate, Cetearyl Alcohol (derived from Palm Oil), Castor Oil Ethoxylate (40), Tocopheryl Acetate (Vitamin E), Panthenol, Hydrolyzed Keratin Protein, Cetrimonium Chloride, Tetrasodium EDTA, DMDM Hydantoin, Methylparaben, Propylparaben, Fragrance.


----------



## Beamodel

DoDo said:


> Are these the ingredients for Mega-Tek?
> 
> Deionized water, Steralkonium Chloride, Glycerol Stearate, Cetearyl Alcohol (derived from Palm Oil), Castor Oil Ethoxylate (40), Tocopheryl Acetate (Vitamin E), Panthenol, Hydrolyzed Keratin Protein, Cetrimonium Chloride, Tetrasodium EDTA, DMDM Hydantoin, Methylparaben, Propylparaben, Fragrance.



DoDo 

Yes, that is the ingredients for MT (New Formula) but I use the pet rebuilder 

*Ingredients: *
Deionized water, hydrolyzed keratin protein, stearalkonium chloride, glyceryl stearate, peg 100 stearate, marine protein, peg 40, panthenal, dimethicone copolyol, magnesium citrate, allantoin, amino acids, methylparaben, mucopolysaccharides, propylparaben, imidazolidinyl urea, fragrance.


----------



## DoDo

Beamodel said:


> DoDo
> 
> Yes, that is the ingredients for MT (New Formula) but I use the pet rebuilder
> 
> *Ingredients: *
> Deionized water, hydrolyzed keratin protein, stearalkonium chloride, glyceryl stearate, peg 100 stearate, marine protein, peg 40, panthenal, dimethicone copolyol, magnesium citrate, allantoin, amino acids, methylparaben, mucopolysaccharides, propylparaben, imidazolidinyl urea, fragrance.



Beamodel

Okay, thank you! It appears that the key ingredients in this conditioner are keratin protein, mucopolysaccharides (glycosaminoglycans), and amino acids! Thank you!


----------



## Brownie518

My APB came today. Everything smells great, especially Cookie Dough and Lemon pound cake.


----------



## Brownie518

Naturelle Grow has 25% off til Sunday...YAY25
Herbal blends isn't listed..


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel said:


> Yes, that is the ingredients for MT (New Formula) *but I use the pet rebuilder
> 
> Ingredients:
> Deionized water, hydrolyzed keratin protein, stearalkonium chloride, glyceryl stearate, peg 100 stearate, marine protein, peg 40, panthenal, dimethicone copolyol, magnesium citrate, allantoin, amino acids, methylparaben, mucopolysaccharides, propylparaben, imidazolidinyl urea, fragrance.*


 
DoDo 

 What Beamodel said (This)


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> My APB came today. *Everything smells great, especially Cookie Dough* and Lemon pound cake.


 
Brownie518

 I Agree.


----------



## DoDo

IDareT'sHair said:


> Brownie518
> 
> I Agree.



IDareT'sHair

I was waiting for you to say you like some of the scents! You are a connoisseur of scents and therefore a little harder to please. They must be yummy , if you like them.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@DoDo

Yeah 

 So far, none of them has gotten on my nerves.

I got:
x2 Marshmallow
x1 Birthday Cake (already had one)
x1 Cookie Dough (already had one)
x1 Buttercreme 
x1 Red Velvet


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My Tummy hurts, so I decided not to do my Hair until tomorrow.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair said:


> My Tummy hurts, so I decided not to do my Hair until tomorrow.



IDareT'sHair

I hope you feel better. I tried Riche. Ironically I like it. My hair is a tab bit not as moisturized as it normally is with other DC's but considering it had aloe in it, my hair is some what pleased.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel

Hi Lady!

I'm glad it worked for you.  

I know you don't care for many of her items.

How do you like the scent?


----------



## Golden75

Feel better IDareT'sHair!

Just finished a bottle of Okra Winfrey - no backups.  Going to cowash w/ ssi blueberry & dc w/ riche.  1st time using these 2.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I don't think Imma get any APB (this time). I hate to pass it up. 

But I just can't justify it.

I have that huge BRB Haul coming and still waiting on AY.

Beamodel Golden75


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75 said:


> Feel better @IDareT'sHair!
> 
> Just finished a bottle of Okra Winfrey - no backups. *Going to cowash w/ ssi blueberry & dc w/ riche. 1st time using these 2.*



Golden75

 Hey Ms. G!

 Can't wait for your review on both of these. 

 Are you getting any APB?


----------



## divachyk

Been a long week. Hopefully I can catch up tonight. I'm really thinking of getting 2 buttas and a couple of DCners from APB.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> My Tummy hurts, so I decided not to do my Hair until tomorrow.



IDareT'sHair

You, too?? I just laid down. My stomach is killing me and I have the worst sore throat...feel better!!!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

Girl I'm all jacked up.  My Stomach hurts like the debil.  

I had Chills/Sweats etc....

You getting any APB?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518

You see Sally has B1 G1 Free


----------



## Froreal3

Feel better IDareT'sHair Beamodel! 

No sales for me. I need to keep my money for my vacation back home. Off of work one week. Hallelujah!  

I'm about to start packing now.  I'mma probably unload some stuff on my sister.  Maybe those PBN samples, that SDOT Beauty DC, a couple buttas etc.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair said:


> Beamodel  Hi Lady!  I'm glad it worked for you.   I know you don't care for many of her items.  How do you like the scent?



IDareT'sHair

I spoke too soon. My hair is too dry. I had to moisturize it like crazy just now. The scent is ok. Kinda reminds me of the avocado one. I don't think SSI conditioners work for me except okra :-(


----------



## Beamodel

Brownie518
I hope you. Feel better too. 

Froreal3
Have fun on your vacation.


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair Trying to sit this one out.  I think I have enough APB since I've hit the last 3-4 sales


----------



## Golden75

Errybody in this thread that's sick, hope you all get well soon!


----------



## divachyk

curlyhersheygirl Brownie518 IDareT'sHair - feel better ladies!

Froreal3 - enjoy your time away --


----------



## myronnie

IDareT'sHair said:


> Brownie518
> 
> Girl I'm all jacked up.  My Stomach hurts like the debil.
> 
> I had Chills/Sweats etc....
> 
> You getting any APB?



Feel better IDareT'sHair !!!


----------



## DoDo

IDareT'sHair said:


> Brownie518
> 
> Girl I'm all jacked up.  My Stomach hurts like the debil.
> 
> I had Chills/Sweats etc....
> 
> You getting any APB?



IDareT'sHair

I am concerned. That sounds worse than a regular stomach ache. Make sure to rest this weekend, drink lots of fluids and see a doctor if symptoms take a turn for the worse.  Don't wait. I remember you saying that you regret waiting on your bronchitis before seeking medical attention and allowing yourself to rest. Don't make the same mistake.


----------



## DoDo

Brownie518 said:


> IDareT'sHair
> 
> You, too?? I just laid down. My stomach is killing me and I have the worst sore throat...feel better!!!!



Brownie518

Feel better! Something must be in the air!


----------



## DoDo

Froreal3 said:


> Feel better IDareT'sHair Beamodel!
> 
> No sales for me. I need to keep my money for my vacation back home. Off of work one week. Hallelujah!
> 
> I'm about to start packing now.  I'mma probably unload some stuff on my sister.  Maybe those PBN samples, that SDOT Beauty DC, a couple buttas etc.



Froreal3 

That's right! Get it! Have fun!!!! Enjoy every minute!


----------



## Babygrowth

Feel better ladies! This baby had me wanting to find y'all and make some chicken noodle soup! Which is weird because I don't really cook! Lol!

I decided to try MBB mild instead if the linange. Haven't bought the AE garlic yet but I'm definitely bout to buy some APB!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Thanks Girls! 

I don't know. It felt like one of those 24 hour Virus type things. 

It rained almost non-stop all week. Just wet & nasty.

I couldn't get warm and then I was burning up. Ya'll know what I'm talmbout. 

And my stomach 'muscles' were sore. (If that makes sense).

Anyway, up doing my hair. Under the Steamer now.

I need to go out and start looking for a Car. 

My Lease is up in May and not sure if I wanna keep the same type of car, so I need to get on that.

 Before I be sitting way out here with no transportation at all.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Hey Che!
> 
> Girl....I shouldn't be speaking to you.


hey T


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *hey T*


 
chebaby

 Who Dis Is?

 Hmph.

 Don't be Hey T'ing Me.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@chebaby

Even though I'm not speaking to you.....I did think about you this a.m.

I used SSI Avocado Conditioner to Cowash with and I am steaming with KBB Luscious.

On the KBB Luscious I thought of you & Eisani.....


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

Pfft.  *sucks teef & stands back starin you up & down*

Roll up in here on a Saturday morning talmbout some durn "Hey"

Where the Debil you been. 

How is your Hair?  What are you Using?


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> *Who Dis Is?*
> 
> Hmph.
> 
> Don't be Hey T'ing Me.






IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Even though I'm not speaking to you.....I did think about you this a.m.
> 
> I used SSI Avocado Conditioner to Cowash with and I am steaming with KBB Luscious.
> 
> On the KBB Luscious I thought of you & Eisani.....


ive been gone so long  
i may steam today with kbb luscious since you just reminded me.

thanx for thinking about me


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

You have been gone 4eva.  

But I know you're having fun someplace.

I want some Naturalista Juicy.  I want some stuff I don't have.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> *Pfft.  *sucks teef & stands back starin you up & down**
> 
> Roll up in here on a Saturday morning talmbout some durn "Hey"
> 
> Where the Debil you been.
> 
> How is your Hair?  What are you Using?


i done really messed up huh

i been working with a bunch of immature people who treat me like a step child and play favoritism like we aint a bunch of adults. so lets just say thank GOD for weekends i need my 2 days away from those people. i had a moment one day where i called my mom and cried cause i wanted to explode so bad but knew better since i need my job

anyway my hair is suffering BAD. i only do it once a week cause i dont have time to do it in the morning after the first two days my hair looks a mess but im so mentally drained that i just go to work looking a mess. and the sad part is i usually dont care.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I have an APB Cart sitting out there w/Sprays.  

Doubtful if I pull the Trigga'.

I have to remember I have a Huge BlueRoze Haul coming.

I need to check to see where my AY is?


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> You have been gone 4eva.
> 
> But I know you're having fun someplace.
> 
> I want some Naturalista Juicy.  I want some stuff I don't have.


i wish i was having fun. im supposed to have fun today. we'll see how that goes. its supposed to be nice outside. 

you know i think you should try that juicy you will love it. i just ran out a few days ago and the only reason i havent run out to get more is because ive been using cocasta oil


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

Girl...I was hoping it wasn't those fools at werk.  They always have been a hotmess.  

I thought maybe there was a new Mr-Baby-Boo-Thang tying up all your time.

I know you had been wanting me to try Juicy.  

The price and the consistency issue(s) early always made me change my mind.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

I hate 'work issues' because we spend so much of our time there.

I'm glad in my job I am out of the office a lot, so that helps ease the pain.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

Working on my Easter/M-Day list, so I'll hafta' throw Juicy on there and see if it sticks this time.

It's been on my list before and got knocked off.

I still need to check my AY.


----------



## Golden75

So SSI Riche is nice.  At first I was like, I don't think it did anything.  But as my hair dried, it was soft.  I only used AVJ and the juicy buttercream after, love the smell of this stuff and my hair feels soft and smooth!  The Blueberry cowash is nice too.  I need to clarify, then try these again.  I do like them, but not sure if they are something I need to have in my stash.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75

G!  Nice Review.  Thanks  I wish I could have loved the Riche.  

I did like the way it smelled (but after a while I became irritated/annoyed by it).erplexed

I can't wait to try the Blueberry Cowash.  I have x2 of those in my M-Day Cart and have x3 here.

I'm sure I'll love the Cowash.  In my M-Day Cart I have:

x2 Blueberry Cowash (may get 3)
x1 16oz Pomegrante (back up)

May through in an Exotic Hair Pomade or a 16oz Avocado.  

I think I have x2 already in my Stash and I'm using x1 of those now.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My AveYou should be here Monday.  

It's on the truck and scheduled for next business day.


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Golden75
> 
> G! Nice Review. Thanks I wish I could have loved the Riche.
> 
> I did like the way it smelled (but after a while I became irritated/annoyed by it).erplexed
> 
> I can't wait to try the Blueberry Cowash. I have x2 of those in my M-Day Cart and have x3 here.
> 
> I'm sure I'll love the Cowash. In my M-Day Cart I have:
> 
> x2 Blueberry Cowash (may get 3)
> x1 16oz Pomegrante (back up)
> 
> May through in an Exotic Hair Pomade or a 16oz Avocado.
> 
> I think I have x2 already in my Stash and I'm using x1 of those now.


 
IDareT'sHair I didn't steam with it, so we'll see if the smell bothers me when I do.  I just DC'd with body heat and winter cap, cause I had to get me eat  on w/ my brother.  I am surprised I did not use a lot of DC, the dang thang looks full!  

I have about 2 &1/2 blue cowash.  Didn't even know that .  That Okra seemed to have cut my breakage down! I had some the past 2 days and was getting pissed  figured I need protein, Okra did the job.  I think  I need to incorporate protein - light to med, weekly for a bit.  I've never done this, so hopefully this is the missing piece to my regi.  I need to try Poma to see if it's a reup - but I will most likely get a couple Okra's in the future.


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair said:


> My AveYou should be here Monday.
> 
> It's on the truck and scheduled for next business day.


 
IDareT'sHair I'm waiting on my APB spritz.  They were supposed to be here Tuesday .  USPS always messes with my APB.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75

Yeah, I can see myself doing a decent SSI Haul during the Sales.  

I thought I had x2 Okra Winfrey's but I've only been able to locate x1.  

I may have swapped the other one.

Not only did the scent kinda get to me after a while, I have a real problem with certain Citrus based products.  

But then other ones doesn't bother me.  

That's so strange.

Yeah, I woulda' went and got my B-Fast on too. 

I'm Hongry (as LaColocha use to say).


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75 said:


> *I'm waiting on my APB spritz.* They were supposed to be here Tuesday . USPS always messes with my APB.


 
Golden75

 Speaking of Spritz, I'm glad I'm passing.  I have x2 coming from AveYou.

 x1 HTN Follicle Booster (which may be a back up)
 x1 DB Herbal Spritz (which is definitely a back up)

 Besides, I have x2 of APB's Herbal Hair Tonics (Spritz), so I will use those.

 And I just picked up some Oyin J&B.

 And I still have to get through those x2 16oz ST'ical Spritz. 

 Everytime I think about that I get mad.

 I coulda' sold x2 (8oz) of those and kept x2.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75

ETA:  When I used Riche, you are absolutely right, I didn't use much either. 

Even with my Heavy-Hands.


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair I need to try the DB spritz and HTN.  You got those from AY, right?  I think I have 2 ST spritzes I think both are Sorrell - one is in rotation now.  I know I have 1 or 2 SSI spritzes.

I'm heavy handed too, that's why I was like wow!  Even looked again this am.  I did use about 2-3oz of the cowash - that's normal.  But the Riche, did not budge!

  You stay losing stuff, I stay finding stuff, don't know if either is good or bad .


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75 said:


> *I need to try the DB spritz and HTN. You got those from AY, right? I think I have 2 ST spritzes I think both are Sorrell - one is in rotation now. I know I have 1 or 2 SSI spritzes.
> 
> I'm heavy handed too, that's why I was like wow! Even looked again this am. I did use about 2-3oz of the cowash - that's normal. But the Riche, did not budge!
> 
> You stay losing stuff, I stay finding stuff, don't know if either is good or bad* .


 
Golden75

 Girl, I think I have something, then I sort of remember giving it away or swapping it with someone 

 I definitely need to get better control over my Stash.

 I got x1 DB Herbal from CM and x1 from AY.

 I have both of ST's Spritz.  And a couple of SSI Tahitian Mist.

 There is no way I could possibly justify buying APB Spritz right now (except to smell them).

 I could use the Scalp Rx though.

 The only other spritz I know I'm definitely getting is Claudie's Tea Rinse.


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair The only reason I wanted APB cause I wanted something in Cotton Candy - I hope one of my spritzes is that scent, but I don't remember what I ordered.


----------



## Babygrowth

Hey ladies! I bought some APB and some Claudies. Now I have the itch to buy more... but all the products I want from SD are out of stock. I don't know what else to buy. I do need a setting foam and serum so I guess I will go look at that.


----------



## Brownie518

Babygrowth

What did you get from APB??? I'm about to go over there and see what's up...


----------



## Brownie518

I think I'll get another Leave In spray and some Butta from APB.


----------



## Babygrowth

Hey Brownie518! I got:

Tutti frutti leave in
Watermelon leave in
Cocoa and Avocado leave in
Hibiscus and pomegranate hair creme
Pear apple creme
Tutti frutti creme


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Hi Brownie518 Babygrowth Beamodel


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Just Spritzed on some AV Moringa & Ginseng


----------



## robot.

Did an ACV rinse last night and my hair doesn't feel as soft as it usually is. Maybe I should've followed with another rinse instead of just leaving it in there. 

Working my way through Target gels now...My hair hasn't been this short in what seems so long! It's going to take some getting used to, but my mom and boyfriend like it so I'm happy.

I'm considering blogging again...I just have to determine how much of a commitment I'd I can make towards it.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair said:


> Hi Brownie518 Babygrowth Beamodel



IDareT'sHair

Hey chica


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel

Hey Lady!  How's our challenge going?

robot.

I bet it looks cute!  

And yes, absolutely you should return to Your Blog.


----------



## Ltown

Hi ladies!

I have been working alot of overtime. Hair notes: all good i will do a tea rinse, use ssi riche and twist with hv tomorrow. I will post what teas in that thread when i figure it out.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair said:


> Beamodel  Hey Lady!  How's our challenge going? robot.  I bet it looks cute!  And yes, absolutely you should return to Your Blog.



IDareT'sHair

Going good so far. I don't like applying stuff to my scalp so I hope I can keep this up until the end of the month how is it going for you?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel

Going Great so far!

I don't remember where I stuck that M/N.  

I need to look for that.  But with M-T, so far so good.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair

Instead of my mega mix I sprayed the pet rehydrant on my new growth (It has a high concentration of mucopolysaccharides) with a little bit of MT.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel

Is that rehydrant made by the makers of M/T?  I located my M/N.  Not sure when I'll use it though.erplexed

I'm glad you're on because I was trolling sites looking for something to buy....


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair

Yes, it's made by Eqyess. I'm not buying jack. I'm waiting in my last order from APB. I'm done shopping for a while.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Beamodel

Me either.  

I am having my Annual Maintenance Check on my Fridge in a couple weeks and I'm dreading taking all those products out.

I cannot have a service technician looking in a refrigerator FULL of Hair Products.

 Then I have to put all that mess back!


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair 

^^^ LOL ^^^


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel

But........Imma go look at that Rehydrant right Quick....


----------



## Golden75

So pissed... came in to work (overtime) and the stupid system I need to work in will not connect.  Imma go to the gym and come back, hopefully IT will login and fix it.

IDareT'sHair Girl, you was a lifesaver yesterday!  I forgot the APB was B2G1 last sale  thought I had 3 spritzes.  Well to my surprise it was 2 spritz cotton candy and lemon pound cake, pudding in lemon and a cream in cotton candy.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel

Girl, I need to start emptying that mess out now. 

I mean I am seriously dreading it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75 said:


> So pissed... came in to work (overtime) and the stupid system I need to work in will not connect. Imma go to the gym and come back, hopefully IT will login and fix it.
> 
> *Girl, you was a lifesaver yesterday! I forgot the APB was B2G1 last sale thought I had 3 spritzes. Well to my surprise it was 2 spritz cotton candy and lemon pound cake, pudding in lemon and a cream in cotton candy.*


 
Golden75

 Glad I could help you "Just Say NO" 

 So, does the Cotton Candy smell Good?...

 I hope they get you hooked up G!  

 I would hate to trek all the way into the office and not be able to do what I came in to do.

 A couple times this winter we didn't have Water and they were trying to tell folks to go to nearby establishments to use the restrooms....

 Um...No...I will be going back home.  Please and Thank You.....


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Beamodel

Good Prices on that Rehydrant. 

 Next time I reup on M-T, I will add this item to my Cart.

 Thanks Ms. Lady!


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Beamodel  Good Prices on that Rehydrant.  Next time I reup on M-T, I will add this item to my Cart.  Thanks Ms. Lady!



IDareT'sHair

They say that mucopolysaccharides is the key ingredient that contributes the growth. I've been having my bottle but never really used it. Last night I poured a little if that and added my
Mega mix to it. So we shall see. 

My scalp doesn't feel coated or anything either.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel

It was a really good price 16oz for $10 & some change and 32 oz for $18+.  

I didn't look at shipping though.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair said:


> Beamodel  It was a really good price 16oz for $10 & some change and 32 oz for $18+.  I didn't look at shipping though.



IDareT'sHair 

It's a liquid, Not a cream. Just an FYI


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel

Seems like a lot of folks are getting & liking APB in Lemon Pound Cake.

Did you get any in that scent?


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair

No, I'd rather not have lemon smelling hair products. I tossed Claudie's Khave moisturizer bc I could not stand the lemon scent to the sweet Botswana


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel said:


> *It's a liquid, Not a cream. Just an FYI*


 
Beamodel

 Yeah, I saw it was a Spritz/Spray.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair

I'm on APB site now. My last order was placed on Sunday. It has the watermelon cream in there I can not wait to smell it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel said:


> No, I'd rather not have lemon smelling hair products. *I tossed Claudie's Khave moisturizer bc I could not stand the lemon scent to the sweet Botswana*



@Beamodel

Yeah. I remember 

I requested that Khave in 'unscented'. 

 I didn't smell it though when it arrived (just to make sure). Just stuck it in the Fridge

I don't do well with _most_ Lemon, Lime Grapefruit, Tangerine, Orange products.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel

I had Watermelon, but changed it at the last minute and opted for Cake-y Scents instead.

Buttercreme, Cookie Dough, Birthday Cake, Red Velvet etc...


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair said:


> Beamodel  I had Watermelon, but changed it at the last minute and opted for Cake-y Scents instead.  Buttercreme, Cookie Dough, Birthday Cake, Red Velvet etc...



IDareT'sHair

Watermelon will be my only fruity scent right now. Everything else is cake type scents. 

I'm loving blueberry cheesecake, cookie dough, marshmallow clouds and birthday cake. 

Buttercream and caramel crunch is nice too.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair

I couldn't give Claudie Khave a fair shot bc the scent was too potent with Lemon and u could not get past it. 

I doubt APB lemon pound cake smells like that but I'm not willing to take a chance.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel

I hate pitchin' products.  That Khave wasn't cheap either.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel

Yeah, I have Caramel Crunch & Marshmallow


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair said:


> Beamodel  Yeah, I have Caramel Crunch & Marshmallow




Which scent do you like the best so far? I know you have been wowed by any of them yet. 

I know marshmallow clouds is a repurchase. Blueberry, cookie dough and bday cake I have already repurchased lol.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel

I like Birthday Cake, Cookie Dough, Caramel, Buttercreme.  

I like them a lot better than I did my 1st scented purchases.  

She must have done something to 'tweak' her scent ratio/application/brand.

From the start until now, I feel they have improved tremendously.

I'm happy.

I was thinking that Rehydrant would be good for me to baggy with.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair

Nice APB scent choices. M
I'm gonna rotate rehydrant with my mega mix nightly. Tonight I will use my mega mix. Tomm I will use my rehydrant mix (which has some mega mix in it too, lol)


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel

Nice M-T Rotation.

I'm using: Komaza Butter, Duafe Amala Frosting, PALTAS etc...with my M-T.

I still want 1 or 2 APB Summer Scents in either the Crème(s) or the Spritz.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair

The spritz are nice at APB. I had to pull out my cookie dough spritz bc I was blowing through my marshmallow clouds spray. 

I have a birthday cake spray on its way.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel

All of those sound nice.  I'm Jelly!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel

Imma try SSI Blueberry Cowash next was day. 

I need to know how I feel about it before the M-Day Sale.

I don't wanna buy anymore without trying it 1st.

So Imma put it in rotation with SSI Avocado.


----------



## Beamodel

Keep me posted on SSI cowash IDareT'sHair


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel

I sure will.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel

When are you planning on trying Riche again?


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair said:


> Beamodel  When are you planning on trying Riche again?



IDareT'sHair

It won't be for a couple of weeks again. I think I'm about to crack open something else. Not sure what yet though. I need something seriously moisturizing like Shea what Deux. I might open that while I'm using the growth aids. Or JessiCurl DT


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel said:


> It won't be for a couple of weeks again. I think I'm about to crack open something else. Not sure what yet though. *I need something seriously moisturizing like Shea what Deux. I might open that while I'm using the growth aids. Or JessiCurl DT*



Beamodel

 Both are really Great ideas and I have both. 

 I pulled KBB Luscious Locs and BeeMine Bee-U-Ti-Ful, but BM actually is more like a "Balancer" for me.

 I should pull SWD and rotate it with KBB. 

 I am still saving my "Jarred" JC WDT.  (Don't ask me why).


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair

I have one jar of WDT and one bottle of DT. They both perform the same though


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel

I know you keep telling me they works the same.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair

I was scared bc I had fell in love with the 1st version but when I tried the new version I was like oooooh ok, cool


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Beamodel

It's really good to know. And I should go ahead and use it. 

Especially since I know they both perform the same.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair

I applied my rehydrant and mega mix tonight.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Beamodel

I'm using M-T and Komaza. I also have PLATAS on hand too. 

And may pull out something else. Maybe N'Joi's Herbal Hair Dressing.

 Oh, and I made a M-T BBD Stretch Mix.

Finished up: x1 Jar of Duafe Naturals Amala Frosting (no back ups and not a repurchase)


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Beamodel

I pulled out my Jar of Shea What Deux. So, I'll rotate: KBB, SWD and SD's Razz.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair

Nice mega mix. I pulled out my Shea what Deux too


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel

No, I didn't mix them.  I have them separate. 

I'll mix M-T w/one of them, while using it one at a time.  But I have them all in separate jars.

The only thing I did mix together was a jar of M-T & BBD.  

Everything else is separate.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair

That sounds like a good mix. I hope I can keep up with this mini challenge. I'm flaky with growth aids and applications to my scalp.


----------



## Beamodel

My next DC session I will apply alter ego to my scalp. Simply bc I've been using mega Tek and that makes my hair shed big time.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel said:


> *That sounds like a good mix. I hope I can keep up with this mini challenge. I'm flaky with growth aids and applications to my scalp.*



Beamodel

 Girl, we are doing Great!  

 We already got a week in and starting Week 2.  

 Let's 'try' to make it until April 30th.



Beamodel said:


> *My next DC session I will apply alter ego to my scalp. Simply bc I've been using mega Tek and that makes my hair shed big time*.



Beamodel

 I was 'JUST' Thinking this in the Shower.   Smart Minds think Alike!

 I will pull my AE Garlic and add it into my regular Regi where I would normally have the Protein Rx.  

 I'll sub that out for AE Garlic.


----------



## Brownie518

Hey, ya'll. What's goin on? I"m at work, tired, too!

I accidentally spritzed on some APB Hair Tonic (I thought it was the Leave In) and used some Cookie Dough Hair cream and wrapped it up. It felt so good when I was getting ready for work. Nice and soft and shiny.


----------



## Brownie518

I should join your mini GA challenge. Not sure what I would use...

IDareT'sHair Beamodel


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

You Should!oke:  

You should pull out your OCT and use it until your next Touch Up.


----------



## Beamodel

Brownie518
Yes join us. We are only a week into it. 

IDareT'sHair
Alter Ego is wonderful.


----------



## Brownie518

I think I will. I like the idea of the mixes you are using. Maybe I'll do something like that.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

It will help me use up some stuff too.


----------



## Brownie518

I finally decided on what I wanted and placed my APB order. I got 2 more Leave In sprays, 2 Buttas, and another Pudding


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

Oh, so you didn't get any of the Ayurvedic Crème or the Scalp Rx?  

Or did you get those on a previous order?

What "Scents" did you get?


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair

No, I didn't get another Ayurvedic or Scalp Rx..I will next order, though.
I got Lemon Pound Cake Leave In, Pudding, and Butta, Cookie Dough Leave In and Butta, and Cotton Candy Leave In spray.
Next order, I want to try some different scents. Maybe Tutti Frutti and Red Velvet.


----------



## Babygrowth

Ladies, I took all my stuff back to Target.  I guess I just wanted the thrill of buying something. The addiction is real. Anywhoo, I bought the stuff I really wanted. My hairsense bone comb shipped already. Waiting on my relaxer supplied and my rollersetting supplies. I need the AE garlic and then I'm done until mother's day. (I think)


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Babygrowth said:


> Ladies, I took all my stuff back to Target. I guess *I just wanted the thrill of buying something.* *The addiction is real*. Anywhoo, I bought the stuff I really wanted. My hairsense bone comb shipped already. Waiting on my relaxer supplied and my rollersetting supplies. I need the AE garlic and then I'm done until mother's day. (I think)



@Babygrowth

Good for you. I hate 'random' splurges/purchases.

And Yes....it is very, very real.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> Next order, I want to try some different scents. Maybe Tutti Frutti and *Red Velvet.*




Brownie518

 In my recent order (x6 Cremes) This one was my least favorite.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> In my recent order (x6 Cremes) This one was my least favorite.


IDareT'sHair

Sorry, I didn't get past the "6 Cremes."


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair said:


> Brownie518  In my recent order (x6 Cremes) This one was my least favorite.



IDareT'sHair

Really. What did it smell like?


----------



## Beamodel

Brownie518 said:


> IDareT'sHair  Sorry, I didn't get past the "6 Cremes."



Lmao Brownie518


----------



## Brownie518

Beamodel said:


> Lmao @Brownie518





I do like those creams, though. They are great. The pudding, too!  I want to try that on wet hair but it's so thick.


----------



## Beamodel

Brownie518 said:


> I do like those creams, though. They are great. The pudding, too!  I want to try that on wet hair but it's so thick.



Brownie518

I mainly seal with them. And they do a great job. I use it on wet & dry hair.


----------



## Brownie518

Beamodel said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> I mainly seal with them. And they do a great job. I use it on wet & dry hair.


I'm going to use one after my wash this week. I think this will be a 2x wash week.  I'm off Tuesday, so I want to do a b.a.s.k. Whiskey Soak.


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Golden75
> 
> Glad I could help you "Just Say NO"
> 
> So, does the Cotton Candy smell Good?...
> 
> I hope they get you hooked up G!
> 
> I would hate to trek all the way into the office and not be able to do what I came in to do.
> 
> A couple times this winter we didn't have Water and they were trying to tell folks to go to nearby establishments to use the restrooms....
> 
> Um...No...I will be going back home. Please and Thank You.....


 
IDareT'sHair Cotton Candy is ok.  I need to smell it again.  But as of now I am glad I did not go HAM on it .  

So uh, yea, the system still ain't working this am.  They claimed it would be back up within in an hour yesterday.  When I came back from the gym, it wasn't so I left.  20 hrs later and nothing erplexed

That's crazy on the bathroom, I'd be like, sick day!  I think that happened at my friends job.  When she told me I was like and you stayed at workerplexed???


----------



## Froreal3

Morning ladies. I'm back in Brooklyn. Was a 15 hour drive (due to that DC traffic  ) 

I haven't done anything to my hair since that random cowash on Thursday. I had planned to rollerset, but who was I kidding? Anyway, I need to apply my sulfur mix. I think I will take a break from it after this month is done. I'm tired of messing with my scalp. I will just take these Manetabolism vitamins when I receive them.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *Sorry, I didn't get past the "6 Cremes."*





Beamodel said:


> *Really. What did it smell like?*





Beamodel said:


> *Lmao *





Brownie518 said:


> *I do like those creams, though. They are great.*



@Brownie518 @Beamodel

Ya'll Durrrty!  Ya'll Just Wrong.

At Bea: It still smells good. Kinda Coconutty to me. Although Coconut isn't in Red Velvet Cake.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Froreal3 said:


> *Morning ladies. I'm back in Brooklyn. Was a 15 hour drive (due to that DC traffic*  )



@Froreal3

I'm glad you made a Safe Trip. 

 I hope you have a nice time. You need to buy at least x1 product while you're there.




Golden75 said:


> *Cotton Candy is ok. I need to smell it again. But as of now I am glad I did not go HAM on it .
> 
> So uh, yea, the system still ain't working this am. They claimed it would be back up within in an hour yesterday. When I came back from the gym, it wasn't so I left. 20 hrs later and nothing erplexed
> 
> That's crazy on the bathroom, I'd be like, sick day! I think that happened at my friends job. When she told me I was like and you stayed at work*erplexed???



@Golden75

I had Cotton Candy in my Cart twice (last order 6 Cremes) but kept taking it out.

Girl, Yeah, they tried to tell us to go to surrounding establishments 

I'm like oh...okay...and got it my car & took it skrait to the Crib.


----------



## Froreal3

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Froreal3
> 
> I'm glad you made a Safe Trip.
> 
> I hope you have a nice time. *You need to buy at least x1 product while you're there.*



  I'm not buying nothing! But I might check out Target to see if Oyin and CD have arrived...you know just for research and survey purposes, since the one near me doesn't have it.


----------



## divachyk

I purchased from APB
2 body buttas (cookie dough / blueberry cheesecake)
Cherry bling moisturizing conditioner
Cocoa / Avocado hair lotion
White chocolate DC 
I had the pudding in my cart but because I was snoozing, it was sold out by the time I went to hit pay now. I will grab it next go round.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Froreal3 said:


> *But I might check out Target to see if Oyin and CD have arrived...you know just for research and survey purposes, since the one near me doesn't have it.*



Froreal3

 Hmm....My Thoughts Exactly!:scratchch *good girl*


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@divachyk

Welp. 

 I 'resisted' the APB Sale. And yes....it took much resistance. 

I went to that site 1,000 times and somehow still managed to walk away.

Nice Haul Ms. Lady!


----------



## divachyk

IDareT'sHair,  I'm proud of you for holding out. I passed on the prior sales so I bit on this one. I do regret passing up on the B2G1. I can't wait to try out my goodies.


----------



## divachyk

So last night, I took inventory of my stash and is has really dwindled down. I can never buy another sealant and still be good. I have way too many of those. What was I thinking?
Anyway, how do you all run through your butters quickly? Using a pea to quarter size amount to seal ain't moving product. Suggestions?


----------



## Froreal3

divachyk said:


> So last night, I took inventory of my stash and is has really dwindled down. I can never buy another sealant and still be good. I have way too many of those. What was I thinking?
> Anyway, how do you all run through your butters quickly? Using a pea to quarter size amount to seal ain't moving product. Suggestions?



divachyk I am the same way. I also use them on my body.

Sent from my Snow White Frost Galaxy S4


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My AveYou came today.

I need to open it to make sure it's tight.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Hey divas. I'm feeling a lot better today but my Dr advised me to stay indoors today due to high amounts of pollen today.

I really want to buy something but not sure what yet. Maybe I'll finally order my HV staples.

Sent from my XT1080 using LHCF


----------



## Beamodel

curlyhersheygirl said:


> Hey divas. I'm feeling a lot better today but my Dr advised me to stay indoors today due to high amounts of pollen today.  I really want to buy something but not sure what yet. Maybe I'll finally order my HV staples.  Sent from my XT1080 using LHCF



curlyhersheygirl

Glad you are feeling better


----------



## Beamodel

divachyk

I'm the queen of slow product movement lol. I try not to grab too many butters bc if that.


----------



## Froreal3

Just used up As I Am Coconut Cowash. No back ups. Won't repurchase because I like the Shea Moisture Coconut & Hibiscus Cowash better. Almost done with my SD VS. Definitely need to re-up on that.

Right now I'm dcing/HOT with SDVS on top of HV Vatika Frosting.


----------



## divachyk

curlyhersheygirl, I've been taking 1 tablespoon of local honey daily and that has really helped me this allergy season. I buy local honey at the produce store. Maybe you can try that once you get back on your feet. Glad you're feeling better!! ETA: consistency is key with the honey. I tried the honey thing last allergy season and felt it wasn't working so I stopped using it. This year I stayed the course and it's working.

Beamodel, I bought up most of this sometime ago and it's still on my hands years later.

Froreal3, I will be slathering on those butters on my body because my hair isn't using it up quick enough. I started tonight as a matter of fact.


----------



## Brownie518

Hey, ladies. I wish I had gotten two Puddings from APB. Using the Hair Tonic and then the Pudding before wrapping my hair up...love the combo!!!


----------



## robot.

Don't like this Curls Goddess gel, so will be exchanging.

My hair needs some moisture too. I tried the Kimmaytube leave in with my left over Hurr Dew and I didn't see not naan difference in my moisture.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Hey Girls!

Used some Strong Roots Red Pimento Oil with my Mega-Tek.

Wondering when my BlueRoze Haul will ship?

I think that's all I have coming this way.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair
Brownie518

I'm gonna have to wash tonight. My hair feels "greasy" with this growth aid stuff. 

I'm gonna use Alter Ego too. I'm experiencing some shedding from my mega mix.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel

Hope you get things under control.


----------



## Brownie518

Hey ladies. 
My two Fenugreek came today from KV. Just used some, too.


----------



## Beamodel

Ok I'm under the steamer (yes, I'm using my steamer lol) with alter ego on my roots and rehab in my length with olive oil on top. 

I'm hoping the olive oil will impart some good moisture. CJ rehab on its on is just ok to me. It was in my give away box but I said let me try it this way first before I give it away. 

U think my hair is thirsty for moisture. I will follow up with HH pink lemon berry mimosa & APB cookie dough leave in spray. Sealed with APB buttercream hair cream.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Beamodel

Glad you pulled out Da' Steama'. There is nothing iike a good Steam Rx. 

 Everything you used sounds good too.

I'm sure if I wasn't under a Wig, I'd be screaming for a Mid-Week Wash too. 

We are finishing up Week #2 with about 3 more weeks to go.

So far, easy-peasy.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair

Adding olive oil to the top if my DC was great. I will try it next with a DC that I actually like. I have to call lcl today. My waste jar clip broke for the 5th time, arrrggggg

I steamed for an hour. My ears were covered with two sweat bands so this time no burning at all.

My hair grows lop sided. I cut just a tad bit more off. I think I'm back to BSL now. I'm working my way to get back to MBL.


----------



## Beamodel

I broke my steamer waste jar clip AGAIN! They are sending me out a new one today. Does this happen to anyone else, besides me?

I have a PT-150 steamer from LCL Beauty.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel

I had a huge knot.erplexed  

Wasn't able to fully work it out & lost some valuable strands in the process.

Oh Well.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair said:


> Beamodel  I had a huge knot.erplexed  Wasn't able to fully work it out & lost some valuable strands in the process.  Oh Well.



What caused the knot? IDareT'sHair


----------



## Ltown

Hi ladies!
Hydratherma sale  20% Friday April 11 12:01 EST ends April 14 11:59 pm EST, code thanks


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel

I guess not detangling properly.  I haven't had one of those in a long time.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair

Oh ok. 

I'm trying to make sure I control my breakage. I think that's why my hair had thinned out so much. But when I combed and some shed hair came out, it seems like my ends aren't as elastic and pop so easily. I need to incorporate moisture for a while.  

My APB order shipped. I totally forgot to mention that.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Beamodel

I tried to work it out with "oil" but the shed hair had wrapped around too many strands.erplexed

 The only thing I'm waiting on right now is BlueRoze


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel

I decided to use SD's Razz tomorrow. 

I pulled out SD's SheaWhat Duex.  But I think Imma use the Razz.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair

I'm not sure when I will wash again since I just did it last night. I must say I really like washing once a week though.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel

I do too!

I hope I can keep it up.


----------



## Brownie518

Ltown said:


> Hi ladies!
> Hydratherma sale  20% Friday April 11 12:01 EST ends April 14 11:59 pm EST, code thanks



Thanks Ltown
I need anotger oil and maybe an Amino Protein


----------



## Brownie518

Hey ladies
I love APB Hair Tonic. T have you used it yet?  IDareT'sHair


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518

Hi Ya' Ms. B! 

No I have not tried it yet.

You liking it let's me know I'll like it.

I'm trying Razz tomorrow.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel Brownie518

I'll be trying x2 new items tomorrow:
SSI Blueberry Cowash
SD's Razz Affair (been in my stash foreva' )


----------



## Brownie518

I hope you love that Razz like I do!!!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *I hope you love that Razz like I do!!!!*



Brownie518

 You know I will. 

 I needed to hurry up and try it before the 10% M-Day Sale.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair ^^^^^^^^

I'm done with you. Lmao


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel said:


> *^^^^^^^^
> 
> I'm done with you. Lmao*



@Beamodel

Am I lying?


----------



## divachyk

IDareT'sHair, I'm sorry about the knot. Were you forced to cut it out (surely hope not). I had several of those once and chopping my only solution.


----------



## Babygrowth

Hey ladies! T, sorry about your knot. Thanks for mentioning SD razz because I'm definitely using that tmrw. Its going to be an SD day. Go moist, MSI, and RCA. My APB should be shipped around April 15th. Got my relaxer, my sprush, Salerm 21, and HV whipped gelly.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair

Nope. You not lying lol


----------



## IDareT'sHair

divachyk said:


> *I'm sorry about the knot. Were you forced to cut it out (surely hope not). I had several of those once and chopping my only solution.*


 
divachyk

 Yeah.  It wasn't pretty.  

 I pulled out my fine toothed bone comb and did what I could after the 'Oil' didn't work.

 Trust me, I eyeballed the Scissors more than once.

 It hurts when something like that happens.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Babygrowth said:


> *Hey ladies! T, sorry about your knot. Thanks for mentioning SD razz because I'm definitely using that tmrw. Its going to be an SD day. Go moist, MSI, and RCA. My APB should be shipped around April 15th. Got my relaxer, my sprush, Salerm 21, and HV whipped gelly.*


 
Babygrowth

 Thanks Girlie!  

 You got a lot of nice Goodies!

 Did you end up getting AE Garlic or did you decide to pass?

 *I use to love, love, love Salerm21 B5


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel said:


> *Nope. You not lying lol*


 
Beamodel

 I need to put together a little 10% Sale list.... 

 I know I want some Nourish and maybe the Mocha Milk and a couple Razz (if I like it) 

 I have a back up though.


----------



## Brownie518




----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

I want some KV Oils.  

What scent did you get your Fenugreeks in?


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair

The usuals..Cotton candy and Buttercream.


----------



## divachyk

IDareT'sHair
Yes, indeed it hurts. Is it in the middle where you can hide it?


----------



## Babygrowth

IDareT'sHair said:


> Babygrowth
> 
> Thanks Girlie!
> 
> You got a lot of nice Goodies!
> 
> Did you end up getting AE Garlic or did you decide to pass?
> 
> *I use to love, love, love Salerm21 B5



I'm going to get it this wknd. What made you stop using the Salerm 21?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *The usuals..Cotton candy and Buttercream.*



@Brownie518

Looks like they 'narrowed' down the scents again. 

It's a different/smaller selection.erplexed 

I put in Warm Vanilla & Cotton Candy. Not sure if I'll hit PayNah or not.



divachyk said:


> *Yes, indeed it hurts. Is it in the middle where you can hide it?*



@divachyk

It's kinda on the side.  

I thought I was being really careful with detangling, but sometimes...... 

No matter how much care you take, you can find yourself caught up in a disaster.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Babygrowth said:


> I'm going to get it this wknd. *What made you stop using the Salerm 21?*


 
Babygrowth

 I made the switch over to Liquid Leave-Ins (Sprays) instead of Cremes.

 It use to be my Go-To. 

 Mainly when I was using Salon Brands.  

 And once I switched over primarily to "Natural/Handmades" that kinda ended that too.


----------



## Babygrowth

Oh yeah.  I forgot I'm waiting on Claudies too. That tea spritz that gets such high ratings and her normalizing rinse.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Babygrowth said:


> Oh yeah. I forgot I'm waiting on Claudies too. *That tea spritz that gets such high ratings* and her normalizing rinse.



Babygrowth

 Very Nice!


----------



## Babygrowth

IDareT'sHair said:


> Babygrowth
> 
> I made the switch over to Liquid Leave-Ins (Sprays) instead of Cremes.
> 
> It use to be my Go-To.
> 
> Mainly when I was using Salon Brands.
> 
> And once I switched over primarily to "Natural/Handmades" that kinda ended that too.



That makes sense. I love my natural/handmades but lately I've been feeling like my hair is not at its best. Like it hates airdrying but loves blowdrying and maybe I shouldn't be afraid of cones. This journey is crazy. I hope this Salerm 21 will help take my hair to the next level.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Babygrowth

Salerm21 was a very nice Choice.

Some of my Favorite Salon Brand Leave-Ins were: Salerm21, AG Fast Food, L'anza.

I Agree.  It's definitely a Trial & Error Journey.  

Just when you think you got it 'all figured out' things change on you.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Babygrowth

Speaking of Blow Drying....I've been toying around with the idea too.  

So, I may end up investing in one sometime soon.


----------



## Babygrowth

IDareT'sHair said:


> Babygrowth
> 
> Speaking of Blow Drying....I've been toying around with the idea too.
> 
> So, I may end up investing in one sometime soon.



Try it! Between washing once per week and blowdrying my hair I have seen decreased shedding and my hair takes to products better! So if I'm not rollersetting I'm definitely blowdrying!


----------



## Beamodel

Good morning ladies...
Woke up this morning with soft lush hair. All due to APB leave in sprays. I'm going through those babies like a crazy person.


----------



## divachyk

Beamodel said:


> Good morning ladies... Woke up this morning with soft lush hair. All due to APB leave in sprays. I'm going through those babies like a crazy person.



Beamodel I can't wait for my order. I'm hoping it eases the stretch.


----------



## Beamodel

divachyk

The sprays and creams work wonders on new growth. They soften it up so well. Please report how you feel about them once you try them.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Well. I cowashed with SSI's Blueberry. It's nice. And Slippy.

It smells Refreshing. Almost like Raspberry Lemonade. 

 I had to look at the ingredients again to make sure there wasn't any Lemon, Orange, etc..... 

My hair felt clean and I definitely had a ton of product in it. (M-Tek, PALTAS, JBCO).

I am under the Steamer now with SD's Razzberry Coconut Affair. 

It's a lot thicker/dense/heavier than I thought (for some reason)

So far, I like both products.


----------



## Rozlewis

IDareT'sHair

Thanks for the review. I have been waiting to hear your thoughts on the SSI Blueberry Cowash. I like it a lot. I have not tried the SD Razzleberry yet.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Rozlewis

I like it.

I was pleasantly surprised how well it cleansed my hair especially with the amount of 'gunk' I had in it.

It did a Great Job. 

Right now I'm using the 5oz bottle I got on a Swap, but I do have those x2 9oz bottles.

I was also very surprised that SD's Razz was nice & dense and perfect for Steaming. It has a nice scent too.

I'll know more once I rinse it out. :crossfingers:

So far, So Good!


----------



## Brownie518

Hey ladies.

I'm anxiously awaiting my APB order. I want my new stuff,  lol. That leave in spray is good!! Moisturizing.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518

I'm really liking HH's Pink Berry Mimosa.... 

I just tried the sample she sent me many moons ago before she  even launched.

 She sent me that and the Coconut Lime.  4oz 'Testers'

Okay, now tell me about Liquid Cake Batter.....


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair

The Cake Batter is the s**t. Love it as my leave in on wet hair.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

Liquid Cake Batter was one of the last things I bought from her. 

That one, Carrot Cake Frosting and the Big City Punch.

Wonder why she discontinued the Carrot Cake Frosting?

Anyway I'm liking the Pink Berry.  It left my hair very soft.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518  I'm really liking HH's Pink Berry Mimosa....  I just tried the sample she sent me many moons ago before she  even launched.  She sent me that and the Coconut Lime.  4oz 'Testers'  Okay, now tell me about Liquid Cake Batter.....



IDareT'sHair

That's my boo thang. That lemon berry. I just pulled mines out this week and started using it again.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel said:


> *That's my boo thang. That lemon berry. I just pulled mines out this week and started using it again.*


 
Beamodel

 And so far, No "Itchies" 

 A-maz-ing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel

I see why you were stockpiling it.

Very Nice.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair said:


> Beamodel  I see why you were stockpiling it.  Very Nice.



IDareT'sHair

It softens your hair really well too.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair

I think I have a few Carrot Cakes. I hope so cuz I loooove that!!!


----------



## Beamodel

Brownie518 said:


> IDareT'sHair  I think I have a few Carrot Cakes. I hope so cuz I loooove that!!!



I have one and a half Brownie518


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Beamodel

I only got x1 of the Carrot Cake Frosting(s).

x1 of the Liquid Cake Batters and x2 of the Big City Punch.

And I got x2 Big City's because they were only 4ozs.  

I still have a Sprout, a Jar of Joe, a bottle of Moisture Riser, and the Coconut & Lime.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair

Big city punch reminds me if APB leave in sprays although I like APB a little better. 

Cake batter is ok to me I barely use it. 
I loved SCM and PLBM. Those were my boo thangs.


----------



## Beamodel

I love moisture riser too. Yummy


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel

The PinkBerry really surprised me!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel said:


> *Big city punch reminds me if APB leave in sprays although I like APB a little better.*
> 
> Cake batter is ok to me I barely use it.
> I loved SCM and PLBM. Those were my boo thangs.



@Beamodel

Great Review.

 *cough* I hate to say this...but I might need another PLBM. 

 Especially since I only have 4oz's.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair

What else do you have for Devon that you haven't tried yet?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel

I haven't tried:
The Big City Punch
Liquid Cake Batter
Carrot Cake Frosting
Moisture Riser
Coconut Lime


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair said:


> Beamodel  I haven't tried: The Big City Punch Liquid Cake Batter Carrot Cake Frosting Moisture Riser Coconut Lime



IDareT'sHair

Carrot cake frosting is sooooo wonderful


----------



## FelaShrine

soft marshallow is still going great for me. 

my cousin stole my pblm  hope there's another sale soon


----------



## IDareT'sHair

FelaShrine

Chile....No you won't have folks stealing products!

Angelbean FelaShrine

I emailed her.  

She said something about having a couple 'Discount Codes' out there, but didn't tell me what they were?

I'm waiting on a Response back.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel

Mornin' Ms. Lady!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel

It was great using AE Garlic. 

While on this M-Tek mini challenge, I'll keep it in rotation.

To use it under dryer before steaming.  I may also steam with it.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair

Yes, I'm using AE Garlic for a little while to combat the shedding due to MT.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel

Me Too!  

Not sure yet about any unusual 'shedding'.

I pulled out APB Ayurvedic, but put it back.

Will finish up Komaza w/M-Tek 1st and probably PLMB.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair

My APB order should be here today. 

Shampoo bar
Watermelon Ayurvedic cream
Cookie dough Ayurvedic cream
Birthday cake body lotion 
Birthday cake leave in spray


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Beamodel

You have convinced me to try the L-I Sprays. 

I'll get those next Sale.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair

I'm not trying to be a pusha but these sprays are holy grails for me.


----------



## Angelbean

So I don't think I joined this thread...I would like to, so I can get in the habit of using things up before buying something else:/


----------



## Golden75

Angelbean said:


> So I don't think I joined this thread...I would like to, so I can get in the habit of using things up before buying something else:/


 
That may be difficult here.  We try to use up, but usually end buying before anything gets uesd


----------



## Golden75

Think imma do a henna gloss with Ynobe DC.  Since it lists ayurvedic stuff in it anyway, this may be a good experience... I hope.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75 Angelbean

Um..yeah...it's not really something you "Join"

Golden75

What's up G?  How's the use up going?


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair Hey T  busy time at work so been lurking, at work now 

Uh the use up, well it's not going to well .  Just too much stuff .  I may be able to finish HV Sitri if I DC after my henna gloss.  Or may be I'll do the remainder of HV and add in some Ynobe. So I may finish 1 item out of a gabillion


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75 said:


> *Hey T  busy time at work so been lurking, at work now
> 
> Uh the use up, well it's not going to well . Just too much stuff .* I may be able to finish HV Sitri if I DC after my henna gloss. Or may be I'll do the remainder of HV and add in some Ynobe. So I may finish 1 item out of a gabillion


 
Golden75

 I hear you girl.  It is 'just too much stuff'


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Golden75

Going to 'once a week' has really messed me up (as far as using up DC'ers). 

However, I am still heavily focused on the Butters, Cremes, Lotions, Spritz so I still should be able to put a huge dent in those.


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair I may allow 1 or 2 purchases for Easter and/or Mother's Day.  And then I'm good for a bit.  Unless Target brings in some new stuff


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair See that's me 1x a week, and if I'm too busy 2x a month, so things take awhile to move out!  I am trying to use my butters, oils, leave-ins more often.  I get so hair lazy.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75 said:


> *I may allow 1 or 2 purchases for Easter and/or Mother's Day. And then I'm good for a bit. Unless Target brings in some new stuff*



Golden75

 I'm actually scurrd of this Huge BlueRoze Beauty Haul I have coming. 

 Ain't that a shame? 

 To actually be afraid of a massive haul-ation.



Golden75 said:


> *See that's me 1x a week, and if I'm too busy 2x a month, so things take awhile to move out! I am trying to use my butters, oils, leave-ins more often. I get so hair lazy.*


 
Golden75

 I am just glad you are able to 'move' some stuff instead of being stuck in Braids with all those delightful, delicious products just sitting in a Stash somewhere.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75

I know Easter/M-Day will be on the 'skinny' for me.

Regardless though, it doesn't stop me from making Carts!

Hunnity...I'll whip up a Mock Cart in a Second.


----------



## Golden75

@IDareT'sHair  on the BRB haul-ation. It took everything in me not to haul-ate. I had so much in my cart. That was a good discount too. Can't wait for your reviews on the stuff you get. Did you try any of the BRB Pumpkins?

I've been having braid thoughts again. Was thanking bout it, really was. But the image of all those delicious products stop me. Especially that thoughts of having to toss so many  Not trying to go thru that again.

I need to figure out what to put in rotation after I finish HV.


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair  I make the mock carts too.  I am honestly getting annoyed at the vendors that send me reminders of my mock carts.  Trying to be pushas


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75

 I bought a Hair Dressing/Grease from some Guy that sells African Black Soap creations.

He's been making (and overcharging me) for

Some Black Soap Body Washes with scented EO's - which Imma stop buying from him cause 16oz SM is just as nice and a lot cheaper.

Anyway, he had this Grease in there- Ginkgo-Jojoba. 

That has:

_Jojoba Butter, Gingko Biloba Extract, Olive Oil, Black Seed Oil, Shea Butter,
Sunflower Oil, Nettle Extract, Rosemary Extract, Vitamin E. _


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75 said:


> *on the BRB haul-ation. It took everything in me not to haul-ate. I had so much in my cart. That was a good discount too. Can't wait for your reviews on the stuff you get. Did you try any of the BRB Pumpkins?*
> 
> I've been having braid thoughts again. Was thanking bout it, really was. *But the image of all those delicious products stop me. Especially that thoughts of having to toss so many  Not trying to go thru that again.
> 
> I need to figure out what to put in rotation after I finish HV.*



@Golden75

Be Glad you didn't Haul-ate. It's bad.

I have not tried either the Pumpkin Whip or the Pumpkin Puree. 

They both sound, feel and smell amazing though. Can't wait to try them.



Golden75 said:


> *I make the mock carts too. I am honestly getting annoyed at the vendors that send me reminders of my mock carts. Trying to be pushas*



@Golden75

KeraVada is good for doing that.erplexed And offering you a 10% to complete the purchase.

When I tried to use it, they said I could only use the 10% Discount Code. once.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75

This is the Ginkgo Stuff I got.

http://www.myblackseed.com/ProductDetails.asp?ProductCode=10811


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair That grease sounds nice, but not if you getting over charged.  I never tried the SM Black soap.  I would say I'd buy it, but I hauled Rose Jam for Lush during Christmas  but if there's a sale I'll try it  

I need to use the grease for herb matters.  Was thinking of adding sulfur to it in a separate container.  Since I usually only style my hair once a week, it's hair to do the GA's.  May be I can figure something out.

Can't wait to use my pumpkin either. Keeping it in the fridge till ready.


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Golden75
> 
> This is the Ginkgo Stuff I got.
> 
> http://www.myblackseed.com/ProductDetails.asp?ProductCode=10811


 
IDareT'sHair So is he charging you more than what's listed on the site???


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75 said:


> @IDareT'sHair That grease sounds nice, but not if you getting over charged. *I never tried the SM Black soap. I would say I'd buy it, but I hauled Rose Jam for Lush during Christmas  but if there's a sale I'll try it  *
> 
> *I need to use the grease for herb matters. Was thinking of adding sulfur to it in a separate container. Since I usually only style my hair once a week, it's hair to do the GA's. May be I can figure something out.
> *
> Can't wait to use my pumpkin either. Keeping it in the fridge till ready.



@Golden75

Yeah, I like a SM Body Washes (especially when they are B1G1 or B1G1 50% off). 

Shea Moisture has Black Soap, Coconut & Hibiscus, Green Tea & Olive and a Lavender Wild Orchid (16oz).

His 16oz are like $18.00.erplexed And you can pick from Hundreds of Fragrances.

Yeah, that Rosemary Grease from Herbs Matter is all that.





Golden75 said:


> *So is he charging you more than what's listed on the site???*



@Golden75

Welp. Um..Okay..So 

After I looked at the site (just now), I guess I short-changed HIM

I won't buy any more of his Black Soap Body Washes tho'. Although this last one I bought yesterday smells


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair  well that's good you weren't being overcharged.  

I don't run into the SM body products often, I'll see if my Target & Walgreens carry them.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75

The last batch of SM Body Washes I got, I ordered them on-line during Walgreen's B1 G1 50%.

The SM Hair product I use & really like from them is the Purification Mask and I didn't need any more of that.

I was watching (which I never do) a YT'ber, I can't remember her name, but she was talmbout the SM Black Soap Body Wash and I got some during a Sale and liked it, so I picked up the other Scents.

I think my Favorite so far is the Coconut & Hibiscus.


----------



## divachyk

-I still have a HH stash to use up. I will use the sealers for my body.
-Can't wait for my APB. It's due to ship on 15 Apr.
-My hair is so, so dry. It gets buildup so fast. Shampooing every other week is becoming a must.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75 said:


> *well that's good you weren't being overcharged.*
> 
> I don't run into the SM body products often, I'll see if my Target & Walgreens carry them.


 
Golden75

 Girl....I thought he was over charging me.....


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@divachyk

I saw you mentioned in another thread that your Hair is Super Dry. 

 What do you think is causing it?

Build up or something else?


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair I loved the SM C&H scent when I used the hair mist, so I'd prob love that one too.  I did read/watch good things on the Black soap line, just never tried it.  Hmmph I gotta go near Target in a bit


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75

The Purification Hair Mask is from the Black Soap Line.

The Black Soap Body Wash has some granules in it.  Like exfoliating beads.

Smells good.

Yeah, during this last Walgreen's Sale I got: x3 C&H. 

And x1 of the Lavender.

They also have a Regular Shea Butter Body Wash too.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75

The "Guy" that's selling the African Black Soap Body Wash is making it while you are standing there with Shavings of African Black Soap and Distilled Water.

And then you pick out the Fragrance or Combination(s) of Fragrances you want.  

I complained the 1st one I bought didn't 'lather' enough for me and they had to give me a 'lecture' on Sulfates

I said I know alldat, but I like lather, so he added more Black Soap.


----------



## divachyk

I hauled on AO WC & HSR. I have about 5 bottles of each to hold me over. Not looking forward to trying the new formula.

IDareT'sHair, I'm noticing that I'm having to shampoo a little more frequently now that I'm sealing with butters vs. oils. I love butters but at the rate it's requiring me to shampoo, it's kinda not worth it. I can't go more than 2 weeks without shampooing whereas I use to go about 4 weeks when sealing with oils. I def am having co-cleansing withdrawals. How's your hair doing?


----------



## Golden75

divachyk said:


> -I still have a HH stash to use up. I will use the sealers for my body.
> -Can't wait for my APB. It's due to ship on 15 Apr.
> -My hair is so, so dry. It gets buildup so fast. Shampooing every other week is becoming a must.


 
divachyk I just pulled out my HH stuff too.  I plan to use these up fast!


----------



## Golden75

divachyk Can you use some of the butters as pre-poos and use oils to seal?  The butters I got from Liquid Gold state can be used as pre-poos, can't imagine others couldn't.


----------



## divachyk

My Target has SM on sale. I purchased some body wash & body lotion in Argan Oil & Raw Shea. It smells yummy.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

divachyk

It's doing just fine.  Chugging along. 

I'm looking forward to incorporating a few more Spritz during the warmer weather.  

I hope to knock out both of those 16oz ST'icals this Spring/Summer.erplexed


----------



## IDareT'sHair

divachyk Golden75

I don't have that much left from Hairitage.  And what I do have, I want.

I'll take my time using those up. 

Especially my boo-thang "Sprout" because I don't see it listed any more.


----------



## divachyk

IDareT'sHair, I really like Bee Mine Juicy. I would like to find another spritz for variation.


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair I'm using ST Sorrel right now, I think I have another.  I do like it.  I just hate ST was so shady.  Haven't seen any reports on the continuation of bs, may be things got better.  But it will be a while before I patronize unless that mango dip is all dat! (which I keep hearing)


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair said:


> @divachyk @Golden75
> 
> I don't have that much left from Hairitage. And what I do have, I want.
> 
> I'll take my time using those up.
> 
> Especially my boo-thang "Sprout" because I don't see it listed any more.


 
IDareT'sHair I want to use fast in case it decides it wants to go bad.  I don't have much either.  I tried using during the winter, but it was a fail, I think due to glycerin.  So far it has been ok since it's been warmer.


----------



## FelaShrine

whats ST

anyway hh's having a 40% sale, code isnt up yet..i already made a cart..


----------



## divachyk

Golden75 IDareT'sHair, I have...
jar of joe
happy hempy
carrot cake
jojoba something or another (can't remember the full name)
liquid gold
caramel frapp
tutti fruitti
hemp nostalgia 
sprout
shea aloe
peach aloe
coconut mango 
silk n aloe


----------



## IDareT'sHair

divachyk said:


> *I really like Bee Mine Juicy. I would like to find another spritz for variation*.


 
divachyk

 I haven't tried BM.  I may check that one out.  


 What else have you tried?  Here are some of the ones I have (you might get an idea - in no particular order & some of them I haven't tried yet):

 SSI Tahitian Mist
 HV Hydrasilica
 Obia Naturals
 Oyin J&B
 ST'ical (both of them)
 Hairitage Big City Punch
 AV's Ginseng & Moringa
 Claudie's Hair Tea
 DB Herbal
 Hydratherma Follicle Booster
ABP Hair Tonic



Golden75 said:


> *I'm using ST Sorrel right now, I think I have another. I do like it. I just hate ST was so shady. Haven't seen any reports on the continuation of bs, may be things got better. But it will be a while before I patronize unless that mango dip is all dat! (which I keep hearing)*


 
Golden75

 I.can't.bring.myself.to.order.



Golden75 said:


> *I want to use fast in case it decides it wants to go bad. I don't have much either. I tried using during the winter, but it was a fail, I think due to glycerin. So far it has been ok since it's been warmer.*


 
Golden75

 I just pulled that Pink Berry and it was just fine. 

 I had it when she was 'testing' it out waaay before she launched it.

 I have 'tester' of that and a tester of the Coconut Lime


----------



## Golden75

FelaShrine ST = Soultanicals

divachyk I only have JOJ, Pink Berry Mimosa, Soft Ccocnut Marsh, Tutti Fruitti


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair My stuff is before things got crazy too.  I'm really just trying to use what I know I've had over a year.  I never put HH in the fridge, so I am happy that all is well.  Still trying to figure best ways to use her stuff.  May be I'll try SCM as a leave-in or would PBLM be better for that?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@divachyk

You have a nice Hairitage Stash.

I only have:
x1 'tester' of Coconut Lime 4oz (no back ups)
x1 'tester' of Pink Berry Mimosa 4oz (using it now) no back ups
x1 8oz Sprout (no back ups)
x1 8oz Jar of Joe (no back ups)
x1 8oz Moisture Riser (no back ups)
x1 4oz Carrot Cake Frosting (no back ups)
x1 8oz Dark Honey Cleanser (no back ups)
x1 8oz Liquid Cake Batter (no back ups)
x2 4oz Big City Punch (no back ups)


----------



## IDareT'sHair

FelaShrine said:


> whats ST
> 
> anyway hh's having a 40% sale, code isnt up yet..*i already made a cart..*


 
FelaShrine

 Don't let Your Cousin Know.


----------



## FelaShrine

i liked big city punch. might get it again

eta: best believe


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair I was about to say the same very nice divachyk and you too T.  It took me a long time before I purchased HH and I only order 2x.  If I got the last order I would've had a nice stash


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75

Yeah, I was ordering from her all the time.  

I stopped due to having Product ADD....

And when I would order, it would only be for Sprout and Jar of Joe. 

I only got the Carrot Cake, Liquid Cake and Big City cause of Lita, Brownie518 and Beamodel. #pusha's

I had not tried any of her 'newer' stuff.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75

It's bad to have Product ADD


----------



## divachyk

Oh yes, I have Dark Honey too IDareT'sHair. I forgot about that one. I did like that one a lot when I used it. I don't have any HH backups. 

Re: Sprtizes
Oyin J&B - detangler
Bee Mine Juicy - hydration spritz in hotter months
AV Moringa - detangler
Claudie's Hair Tea - used under creamy leave ins on wash day

Juicy was the only one that I liked as a stand alone moisturizer. The others served better in other steps of my regi.

FelaShrine, what will you be buying from HH?


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Golden75
> 
> It's bad to have Product ADD


 

IDareT'sHair Trust me, I know, I have it too.  But I am learning how to manage it, slowly, day by day


----------



## Golden75

divachyk & IDareT'sHair I liked BM Juicy too, very nice.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75 said:


> *Trust me, I know, I have it too. But I am learning how to manage it, slowly, day by day*


 
Golden75

 Even though I 'suffer' with it, I learned how not to have 50-11 things opened at once.

 So, you might as well say, I've also learned how to manage it.

 Product ADD is a side-effect of PJ-ism


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75 said:


> *I liked BM Juicy too, very nice.*


 
Golden75 divachyk

 I'm surprised I never tried that one.erplexed

Divachyk: I agree.  I've worked them into my Regi.


----------



## FelaShrine

jar of joe and pink mimosa. still considering big city

thankfully i still have sprout since that seems to be gone and i still have soft coconut


----------



## Brownie518

Hey ya'll
Just massaged in some TPS Rosemary Pomade. Plan to wash later and trim my ends, maybe.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

Hey Ms. B!

I think the only Pomades I have left is:

Coffee (no Sulfur)
Peppermint (8oz)

I need to dig around to see if I have a Rosemary one left?


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair

Hey! I have one of each, plus an 8oz Peppermint.


----------



## divachyk

IDareT'sHair Juicy is good. You should try it at some point. Oh and T, you have a nice HH stash.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@divachyk Thank you!

 That 40% Hairitage Sale is 'tempting'. 

 I will most definitely look at BM Juicy!


@Brownie518

I need to check and see if I have a TPS Rosemary? 

I know /thought I had x2, but I probably used them both.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair

I think I might have an extra Peppermint and a Rosemary. I know u bought some extras last year.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

I did when she had that Huge Sale when the Labels Changed.

One of those would be really good to use in this Mini Mega-Tek Challenge.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

Will definitely "Dream Big" on the SD's Razz.

Did a little mock cart last night.  

Most of the stuff I wanted though was OOS.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *I think I might have an extra Peppermint and a Rosemary. I know u bought some extras last year*.




@Brownie518

I went product diving looking for Pomades.  

I have x1 4oz Coffee and x1 4oz Peppermint and x1 8oz Peppermint.

I used up the Rosemary.

 I pulled out the 4oz Peppermint and will start on it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75

You put a dent in them Pomade(s) yet?  

You had 'several' of them too, if I remember correctly......


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair

I have used up two or three since then.


----------



## Brownie518

I'm glad you liked that Razz. Its OOS? I hope she plans to restock soon, then. I need more of that and Nourish.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *I have used up two or three since then.*



@Brownie518

I'm still on those. Plus I got a couple on a "Swap"



Brownie518 said:


> I'm glad you liked that Razz. *Its OOS?* I hope she plans to restock soon, then. I need more of that and Nourish.



@Brownie518

Nourish was OOS. A lot of stuff was OOS. 

And something else I wanted? I think the only thing I was able to add to a Cart was: Razz & Mocha Milk.


----------



## Brownie518

I want my usuals..
Razz
Nourish
Vanilla Silk
Destination


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> I want my usuals..
> *Razz
> Nourish
> *Vanilla Silk
> Destination


 
Brownie518

 I want these.  And the Mocha Milk.


----------



## Angelbean

Golden75 said:


> That may be difficult here.  We try to use up, but usually end buying before anything gets uesd



Well then I am in the right place


----------



## Froreal3

Evening ladies! On the last leg of my vaca. Had a good time. Used up SSI Tahitian Vanilla Leave in (like this, but won't repurchase. No back ups).

Gave away to my sister: SDOT beauty DCer, SSI Cococream leave in, both PBN Murumuru leave ins, both APB red velvet creams. No back ups. Tryna lower my stash.


----------



## Froreal3

I need some more SD VS. I also want an SD Razz and one more SD MSI. Might wanna try the Avocado.


----------



## Saludable84

Froreal3 said:


> I need some more SD VS. I also want an SD Razz and one more SD MSI. Might wanna try the Avocado.



I just got my shipping notice from her. I forgot what I ordered btw. I think it was some MSI because the spring causes me to need her more versus medium protein. 

I still have about 3-5 jars of the others you mentioned and I'm gonna try the SWD tomorrow and hope I like it.


----------



## Beamodel

Don't judge ladies.... My ABP Stash


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel

Nice Eye Candy! 

Thanks for sharing.

I saw it in the APB Thread.  

Good to look at it twice.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Massaged in some:
Ginkgo Jojoba Hair Rx


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair 

I think I might order two or three more sprays and then I'm seriously DONE!


----------



## Froreal3

Beamodel said:


> Don't judge ladies.... My ABP Stash



 Glad I'm not alone.

Sent from my Snow White Frost Galaxy S4


----------



## Froreal3

Saludable84 said:


> I just got my shipping notice from her. I forgot what I ordered btw. I think it was some MSI because the spring causes me to need her more versus medium protein.
> 
> I still have about 3-5 jars of the others you mentioned and I'm gonna try the SWD tomorrow and hope I like it.



The SWD was moisturizing, but really thick for my strands. You might like it. Saludable84

Sent from my Snow White Frost Galaxy S4


----------



## FelaShrine

Im side-eying the hell out of all of you. 

took a 1 hr nap waiting for the code to come up. i wake up, code up, joj was removed from my cart. turned out to be oos immediately.  gonna keep my mock cart to myself from now on 

im sure she's gonna do something for rd anniversary of her site so i'll try again then. boo


----------



## Angelbean

FelaShrine said:


> Im side-eying the hell out of all of you.
> 
> took a 1 hr nap waiting for the code to come up. i wake up, code up, joj was removed from my cart. turned out to be oos immediately.  gonna keep my mock cart to myself from now on
> 
> im sure she's gonna do something for rd anniversary of her site so i'll try again then. boo



Girl yes I noticed it was out of stock with the quickness but I am going to wait to order during her anniversary sale next month cause I did just receive my newest hh order on Friday


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I should have this coming from BlueRoze Beauty (whenever it ships)erplexed 

I understand the delay because I kept adding to my order:
x3 Manuka Honey DC'ers
x2 Coconut Hair Milk
x1 Cherry Leave-In
x1 Pumpkin Hair Whip
x2 Okra Hair Cremes

I already have:
x2 Chai Hair Teas
x2 Pumpkin Puree's
x1 Pumpkin Hair Whip (sent another poster one to try)

ETA: Did not order any Hairitage ... Still on the fence.


----------



## Brownie518

Hey, ladies..

I used APB Leave In spray and then some Pudding (both Birthday Cake) after washing. My hair dried wonderfully!!! Soft, silky, and moisturized!!!! I wish I had ordered more Pudding but her next sale is the 25th I think so I'll get more then.


----------



## Brownie518

Beamodel said:


> Don't judge ladies.... My ABP Stash
> 
> View attachment 254617




Beamodel


----------



## Beamodel

Used cookie dough APB leave in spray. Sealed with safflower oil.


----------



## divachyk

Beamodel, lovely stash!!! I'm jelly.


----------



## Froreal3

Morning ladies!  Back in town...at work, but no one is here yet.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Froreal3

Glad you had safe travels.  And F-U-N!


----------



## divachyk

Welcome back Froreal3!


----------



## Babygrowth

GM ladies! My Claudies shipped! I think I may buy a couple of APB puddings during the sale and when SD has her sale I want the Mocha bling butter, satin smooth, and nourish oil.  May try the mocha milk too! My next big haul will be SSI!


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Golden75
> 
> You put a dent in them Pomade(s) yet?
> 
> You had 'several' of them too, if I remember correctly......


 
@IDareT'sHair Nope. I think I had 4 swapped 2 or 3 and have 1 or 2 left. I certainly need to check and use it. I just hate I have to part and stuff. Again, hair lazy.  

I underestimated my use up. Ended up finishing 3 yesterday 
SM Purification Mask - 2 backups 
HV Sitri - No backups 
Ynobe Shop Nettle  DC - No backups 

You getting SD?


----------



## Golden75

I need to convo APB.  I wanted to use the spray before I blow dried yesterday, but wasn't sure if it was safe to use with heat, even on a low setting.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75

Hey Girlie *lurking* 

Anyway, I wanted to get SD's, but the things I want are listed OOS?

What's up with that?  I convo'ed her.  I'll see if she responded when I get home.erplexed

Good Job on using stuff up.

We got such a long, long, long way to go tho'.


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair Hey T!  Yea lurk lurk.  Need to be work work.  

I went on SD site, but backed away. I'm sure the stuff I'd want is OOS too.  

We certainly do have a long way to go.  May be a good thing if SD is OOS too 

I love APB.  She responds fast!  Spray leave-in is safe to use with blow-dryer.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75 said:


> *Hey T! Yea lurk lurk. Need to be work work. *
> 
> *I went on SD site, but backed away. I'm sure the stuff I'd want is OOS too. *
> 
> *We certainly do have a long way to go. May be a good thing if SD is OOS too *
> 
> *I love APB. She responds fast! Spray leave-in is safe to use with blow-dryer.*


 
Golden75

Gurl, you ain't never lied  Good to know about the ABP Spray leave-ins.


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair I do want to buy something, but I'm waiting... I don't know what for, but something will eventually move me to hit pay nah!


----------



## divachyk

I was gonna hit the SD sale but think I will wait until my use up schedule can accommodate the shelf life.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Golden75

I picked up some of those AO Conditioners during the *discontinued labels* Sale. 

I got:
x2 White Cameila
x2 Honeysuckle Rose

And I already had x1 GPB here that I bought on Sale a while back. 

Not sure when I'll even use any AO.

I haven't had any of that stuff in my Stash for Years!..


----------



## IDareT'sHair

divachyk

I wanted a couple bottles of the Nourish Oil and maybe the Mocha Milk.

The Nourish is OOS

I was also contemplating getting more of the Razz (even though I could wait)


----------



## divachyk

IDareT'sHair said:


> divachyk  I wanted a couple bottles of the Nourish Oil and maybe the Mocha Milk.  The Nourish is OOS  I was also contemplating getting more of the Razz (even though I could wait)



IDareT'sHair, nourish is def on my want list - so divine. Cough, cough, if you opt to not use your WC or HSR, let me know, I will be the first in line. My hair loves AO. It's the only brand to make my stupid hair act like it has a lick of sense. I hate the formula changed.


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Golden75
> 
> I picked up some of those AO Conditioners during the *discontinued labels* Sale.
> 
> I got:
> x2 White Cameila
> x2 Honeysuckle Rose
> 
> And I already had x1 GPB here that I bought on Sale a while back.
> 
> Not sure when I'll even use any AO.
> 
> I haven't had any of that stuff in my Stash for Years!..


 
IDareT'sHair I was tempted on AO but I have about 2-3 HSR, 2 GPB, 2 WC, and may be 1 or 2 of something else, maybe Rosa Mosqueta


----------



## Golden75

divachyk said:


> I was gonna hit the SD sale but think I will wait until my use up schedule can accommodate the shelf life.


 
@divachyk Same here. I can wait. Waited this long....

@IDareT'sHair & Diva

My SD wishlist

Nourish, bling butter, wheat germ butter condish, try destination hydration again, go moist, the cowasher and all the DC's . Should've just typed 1 of everything


----------



## Froreal3

Received my Manetabolism...but it's only two bottles instead of three.  I contacted them...hopefully they respond soon. Started taking them today.

I need to contact HV again about my Whipped Clouds. Still not here, and this was before my vaca.  

Ordered AO Swimmer's Shampoo, HSR, and Rose Mosqueta sets.
Ordered SD VS, RCA, and Avocado

Update: Mane Choice emailed me and said my other bottle will be shipped tomorrow. Has a tracking number already.


----------



## Golden75

The CJ easter sale starts Wednesday at noon till Thursday midnight.  I have to decide what imma do.


----------



## Golden75

Well I just used one of my purchases - I got SD: Destination Hydration, Mocha Silk Infusion, 2-Razzberry Affair, 2 - Avocado Pudding.


----------



## Babygrowth

Ok so that SD sale came way too soon and since its my son's bday I'm not making any purchases until May.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75

I did hear back from SD's. *Great CS*  

Unfortunately the things that are OOS won't be restocked soon.

So, I'll skip this time and wait for things to get restocked.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My BlueRoze came today.  I need to look at it.  

Especially since I kept changing my Order.

My AO Shipped.  Coming FedEx.


----------



## Babygrowth

My APB shipped *chair twerks* lol


----------



## Beamodel

Hi ladies  I'm about to place another APB order. Then I'm DONE for a while with APB.

The sprays are serious for me. I'm blowing through them quickly


----------



## Brownie518

Beamodel  Is she having another sale? I want more, too, but I think she's having another next week..

I just ordered 2 Vanilla Silk, 4 Razz, and Mocha Silk Infusion.


----------



## Froreal3

^^^
Beamodel How often do you spray with the sprays?


----------



## Beamodel

Brownie518
No, her sale starts on the 24th I think. But I'm gonna buy before then

Froreal3
I use the sprays everyday as a moisturizing spritz.


----------



## Beamodel

Brownie518

I want more SWD but I'm gonna buy after the sale at some point. I want to try nourish oil too


----------



## Babygrowth

Beamodel how do you wear your hair?


----------



## Beamodel

Babygrowth said:


> Beamodel how do you wear your hair?



Down or in a pony tail mostly Babygrowth


----------



## Brownie518

Beamodel 

Yeah, I'm disappointed that the Nourish is OOS for that 15 but I'll just have to babysit my last bottle. 
I want to order some APB now, too. Maybe just 2 Puddings and one more spray....


----------



## Babygrowth

Beamodel said:


> Down or in a pony tail mostly Babygrowth



Are you bone straight relaxed? Does your hair feel weighed down after a while? Sorry if you answered this already.


----------



## Beamodel

Brownie518

I just got two sprays and another Ayurvedic cream


----------



## Beamodel

Babygrowth said:


> Are you bone straight relaxed? Does your hair feel weighed down after a while? Sorry if you answered this already.



Babygrowth

Yes, I'm bone straight. Nope, it doesn't feel weighed down at all. You can ask whatever you like precious. That's what friends are for.


----------



## Babygrowth

Beamodel said:


> Babygrowth
> 
> Yes, I'm bone straight. Nope, it doesn't feel weighed down at all. You can ask whatever you like precious. That's what friends are for.



Thanks honey.


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair Did kinda stink everything was OOS except conditioners.  But I have so many leave-ins, creams, butters, oils.  I just take forever to finish those up, so didn't mind not being able to get this time.  I did want that mocha bling.  I need to see if I have a nourish left.


----------



## g.lo

Sorry-wrong thread


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Hey Girlies!

Well, I skipped the SD's Sale (this time). 

Man 15% was good too! ...

Anyway, I did open my box of BlueRoze last night. Everything was in place.  

Lawd knows I changed that poor order like changing "undies".

Finished up x1 Strong Roots Red Pimento Oil *no back ups* 

I may switch over to JBCO or KV? 

I still need to focus on getting this stash down. 

The only thing I'm waiting for now is AO.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75

Hey G!


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair Hey T


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Golden75

Yeah, I wanted that Nourish and some other thingserplexed.

I still have quite a bit of DC'ers left mostly just x1:
x1 VS
x1 Razz (unopened) currently using a 4oz Jar
x1 Mocha Silk
x2 Shea What Deux 
x1 Destination Hydration

I think that's my SD's Stash.

I wanted Nourish, Mocha Milk.......


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair If I have any SD it's just the Nourish.  Haven't purchased in awhile.  By the time it gets here  I will have probably finshed 2 DC's, so that frees up a little space


----------



## Babygrowth

Babygrowth said:


> Ok so that SD sale came way too soon and since its my son's bday I'm not making any purchases until May.



Everything I wanted was OOS so I couldn't get anything anyway. I also thought that 15% was awesome IDareT'sHair! 
I'm going to still try to get APB so I take back that May crap I previously stated! Lol


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Babygrowth said:


> Everything I wanted was OOS so I couldn't get anything anyway. *I also thought that 15% was awesome*
> 
> I'm going to still try to get APB so I take back that May crap I previously stated! Lol


 
Babygrowth

 Surely you 'jest'?

 I want some of those APB Sprays, but probably won't get any.  Running out of space...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75

I just said the same exact thing to BabyG.  

I'm totally outta space. 

I won't be getting anything for a while. (Hopefully, at least M-Day).  Let's say, I shouldn't get anything.erplexed


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair Yup,  I'm only allowing one more purchase between now & MD. This madness must stop!!!  It's just so fun... that is till you see all dem products and you pushing stuff to the side to add another


----------



## divachyk

I went to SD but backed out. I knew nourish was OOS so I figured I would wait until I can get everything I want. I'm only looking at getting nourish and the Shea What without protein.


----------



## Babygrowth

Lol IDareT'sHair! Thats the beauty of taking months off! I have plenty of room! Just not the matching funds lol!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

divachyk

That is why I made the decision not to purchase as well Diva.

I'd rather wait and pay 1 shipping and get everything all at once.

Golden75

Yeah.....I that BlueRoze Beauty Haul sent me over the Edge.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Babygrowth

Girl, you messed me up talmbout 'chair twerkin' 

All I could do was picture a Preggo still tryna' get her "Twerk" on.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Double Post..........................


----------



## Babygrowth

Lololol IDareT'sHair! I couldn't help it! Blame EnExitStageLeft! She started this phenomenon!  thats why no one invites me out now with my butt and belly the same durn size! I won't chair twerk anymore


----------



## chebaby

chello ladies
i need to buy something 
i been using HV cocasta oil like its going out of style lol. i got 2 bottles so thats good.
and since the weather is warming up, was 80 last weekend i think i will pull out my HV whipped ends. 

ive been doing wash and goes o n the weekend with kbb sweet ambrosia and DM dcc. and my hair has grown A LOT bout time lol.
but during the work week im in a pony puff usually with big daddy dew but this time i used kbb sa.
im trying to think what else i can pull out.

oh and i used SD chocolate conditioner for the first time last week and im not sure how i feel. it made my hair soft but i couldnt detangle at all

i gotta find all my other sd conditioners.


----------



## FelaShrine

IDareT'sHair said:


> Golden75
> 
> I did hear back from SD's. *Great CS*
> 
> Unfortunately the things that are OOS won't be restocked soon.
> 
> So, I'll skip this time and wait for things to get restocked.



so mad i missed destination hydration, ive heard great things, doubt we'd see *ahem* that high in a while.


----------



## EnExitStageLeft

Babygrowth

Chair Twerkin' is an art


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Babygrowth said:


> *thats why no one invites me out now with my butt and belly the same durn size! *


 
Babygrowth

How much longer??


----------



## Babygrowth

IDareT'sHair said:


> Babygrowth
> 
> How much longer??



Girl I got 4 months to go!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Babygrowth said:


> *Girl I got 4 months to go!*


 
Babygrowth

 Lawd....You gone be wid child the Entire Summa'


----------



## Babygrowth

Tell me about it! IDareT'sHair


----------



## Babygrowth

Double post


----------



## divachyk

I am in a training class for 4 long weeks. I need this course to help me achieve a certification for work. Good info. Hard class. I may pop in and out as study time allows.


----------



## Brownie518

Babygrowth said:


> Lololol @IDareT'sHair! I couldn't help it! Blame @EnExitStageLeft! She started this phenomenon!  thats why no one invites me out now with my butt and belly the same durn size! I won't chair twerk anymore





Hey, ladies...What's going on?? I wish my APB would ship . I'm tearing through that one little Pudding I have so I plan to get 3 more . I have one on the way from the last sale. I want another Hair Tonic, too  That's a fantastic daily refresher for me. I wish that came in scents, too


----------



## Beamodel

Brownie518

I just used the pudding tonight in caramel crunch


----------



## Golden75

I took a cue from Beamodel and decided to use the APB leave-in spray.  Very nice!  For some reason I can't see thru the sea of bottles to see how many I have.  I think I have 2, i think i need more.  Hair felt like butta!

Brownie518 You got me wanting to try the tonic.  I think i need that too


----------



## Beamodel

Golden75

I'm glad you like it. What scent do you have? Cotton candy I think? It's very moisturizing. Her shop is temporarily closed. I'm glad I placed an order last night hehehe


----------



## Golden75

Beamodel I have cotton candy, i used that tonight, and Lemon Poundcake.  I just can't remember if I have a 3rd.  She gearing up for the sale!


----------



## Beamodel

Golden75

Yea and she trying to get the older orders out. How do you feel about the cotton candy scent? They had mixed reviews in the vendor thread. Some said it smelled perfumy. What do you think?


----------



## Golden75

Beamodel I don't get perfumey from cotton candy.  It smells like sweet, sugary.  I actually like it.  At first I was like meh, and knew I needed another sniff.  I don't mind smelling like this 

I really need to look at my overflowing APB stash and see what's what!!!


----------



## FelaShrine

how is the tonic different from the leave-in

*already making a list*


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I have x2 of the APB Hair Tonics.  Haven't tried those yet. 

I got them before all these 'newer' spritz launched.

I pulled out OBIA Naturals Spritz.  Will use this before pulling out the APB Hair Tonic.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

Hey Che!

This is Che right?...


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Hey Che!
> 
> This is Che right?...


  hey T.  lol you got jokes early in the am


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *hey T.  lol you got jokes early in the am*


 
chebaby

 Hush!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My Aubrey Organics came today!

I have b.a.s.k. Beauty's Apple Sorghum on. 

Will do an overnight "Soak".

 1st time using.  Smells like Green Apples.


----------



## chebaby

im going to co wash tomorrow with HQ coconut lime and kbb mask.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

Sounds Delish!

I have a KBB Mask open too.  I might use that tomorrow.  

I was thinking about using/trying b.a.s.k. YAM (for the 1st time)?

The DC'ers I currently have open:
Fluertzy (a tiny corner)
SD's Razzberry Coconut
KBB Luscious Locs Hair Mask.

Technically, since the Fleurtzy is almost gone, I could realistically open b.a.s.k. YAM.

I like to keep it at 3 (three)


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Sounds Delish!
> 
> I have a KBB Mask open too.  I might use that tomorrow.
> 
> I was thinking about using/trying b.a.s.k. YAM (for the 1st time)?
> 
> The DC'ers I currently have open:
> Fluertzy (a tiny corner)
> SD's Razzberry Coconut
> KBB Luscious Locs Hair Mask.
> 
> Technically, since the Fleurtzy is almost gone, I could realistically open b.a.s.k. YAM.
> 
> I like to keep it at 3 (three)


the ones you have open sound yummy especially that sd one.

ive been trying to stick with naturelle grow for the past couple weeks cause i seem to like all her conditioners. except the coconut water one but the rest are pretty darn good.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

Interesting.:scratchch  

Because the Coconut Wata' got Great Reviews.  

Nice Choice.

Naturelle Grow's DC'ers are good.


----------



## Brownie518

Beamodel said:


> Brownie518
> 
> I just used the pudding tonight in caramel crunch


Beamodel

The Pudding, Hair Tonic, and Leave In are going on my Favorites list. I don't even use my creams anymore...the Pudding is everything


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair
I really like Naturelle Grows Coconut Water DC

Brownie518
I love the creams for sealing my ends. They are heavy enough for me to do that. But yup, the pudding is great. The leave in spray is super great. 

I don't have the tonic. I think that has a bunch of teas. I figured I could mix up my own tea blend and spray it but I could be wrong lol.


----------



## Brownie518

The Tonic makes my hair super soft


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel

Yeah...It seems like everybody loved the Coconut Wata'  

That was the only one I had a 4oz in (from a swap w/another poster).

Wanted a 12oz but never got around to getting any.  

She basically lost my interest and my Business when she did away with those 12oz Jars.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518

You are making me really 'tempted' to pull out the Hair Tonic for tomorrow.  

But I am 'suppose' to be pulling out OBIA. (Trying to use up some odds & ends)

And I'm also 'tempted' to open a jar of YAM.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 Beamodel

I guess tomorrow a.m. I'll either Co-Cleanse with SSI's Blueberry or Cowash with SSI's Avocado.

I'm off tomorrow through Tuesday!


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair

Yes you need to pull that Tonic out. 
That's great that your on vacation!!! I'm waiting til Friday to wash. I'm going to use Vanilla Silk or Razz


----------



## Angelbean

FelaShrine said:


> how is the tonic different from the leave-in
> 
> *already making a list*



Not sure if anyone answered this...but for me I use the tonic as a refresher spritz and I use it under my DC I love it for that!!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518

Maybe I will gone & pull out the Tonic?  

I'm still tryna' decide if I want to open YAM or use either SD Razz or KBB.

You already got me getting at least x3 Puddings M-Day Sale.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair
I use YAM after I have DC'd. Let me know how it is without DC'ing


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel said:


> *I use YAM after I have DC'd. Let me know how it is without DC'ing*



Beamodel

 I may use it as my DC'er (under Steamer) after Cowashing.

 Lemme go back and read those directions again.

 ETA: Still going Mega-Tek strong.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair

I haven't used my mega mix in about two days maybe


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair

Keep me posted on the YAM by itself. I'm sure it will be delicious. I love that stuff


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Beamodel

I hope I can do it right and get it to plump up into a Creamy Frothy mix.

Will definitely keep you posted.

Plan to:
Cowash
AE Garlic under Dryer
Steam with YAM


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair

You just have to make sure your hair is really wet


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel

Thanks.  I will make sure.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 Beamodel

I need to seriously think on my M-Day Purchases.

Need to be shopping smarter not harder.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair

I'm skipping Mother's Day purchases. I have way too much stuff to use up


----------



## Rozlewis

IDareT'sHair
Beamodel

I need to avoid purchasing anything on Mother's Day too but I don't know if I have the willpower. I can't resist a good sale. I need therapy!


----------



## divachyk

My AO stash came and my APB is in route.


----------



## Babygrowth

Hey ladies. My claudies should've arrived yesterday but didn't so I'm on the lookout for that and APB. Mizani BB is the bomb and I will never use another. 

My Sitrinillah had some brown caramel like swirl in it. I already had it in my hair before I noticed it  so I will probably throw it away. 

I finished a sample of Kizuri Cocoa vanilla DC so now I only have SD razz open. I think I'm going to open the SD avocado and Shea What! Or that other Kizuri.  Need to do a DC haul soon. I gave up Naturelle Grow so idk who but its on in May. Let me go check my Mday list.


----------



## chebaby

i didnt have time to co wash this morning so i just wet my hair a little, added some muru muru moisture guru and cocasta oil and then put it back in a pony puff. 
im def.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I'm off today until next Wednesday.  #yay me

So, I'm getting ready to cowash with some SSI Avocado.


----------



## HanaKuroi

I didn't see it mentioned yesterday. Curl Junkie is having 25% off over any $50 purchase. It ends today.

I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y


----------



## IDareT'sHair

HanaKuroi

Thanks Ms. Lady!  I think Golden75 mentioned it a few posts upthread.  

I have a nice CJ Stash.  I will definitely keep my eye out on the next Sale which I think is BF?

Are you getting anything?


----------



## Beamodel

I'm pulling out my Shea what Deux for my next wash (tonight). I'm gonna use that and follow up with BASK YAM. I need some serious moisture imparted into my tresses.


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair How is that apple sourghum ?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel

I'm also thinking about how to up my Moisture Game too. 

However, I will be sticking with the M-Tek.  

I also pulled out The Pomade Shop's Peppermint w/Sulfur.  I have x1 Peppermint with and x1 w/o.

I also have a Pomade Shop's Coffee w/o Sulfur, I got on a Swap.  Will pull that one out soon.

Still haven't broken out my Tube of M/N

Under the dryer now with AE Garlic.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair

I think that's why my hair thinned out. Breakage! I wonder if I did too much henna to my hair. Idk. But I'm on a moisture trail right now.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75 said:


> *How is that apple sourghum *?



@Golden75

G! I like it. 

It's a Syrupy Elixir that has a _heavy_ smell of Green Apples. 

A Syrup and an a Oil mixed togevver. Applying it, you definitely 'felt' a combo of syrup & oil.

 b.a.sk. always has some unusual concoctions.

My hair felt very soft this a.m. and prepped to be co-cleansed/co-washed etc...

So far so good.

Too bad it's a "Limited Edition".erplexed 

Great Pre-Rx.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel said:


> *I think that's why my hair thinned out*. Breakage! I wonder if I did too much henna to my hair. Idk. But I'm on a moisture trail right now.



Beamodel

 WHY?  From Henna, Mega-Tek or Sulfur?


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair I think I'll use mine this weekend under my DC.  I henna'd and blowdried last weekend, so need to be sure things are adequetely moist


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Golden75

I will be using YAM in a few minutes under my Steamer.


----------



## HanaKuroi

IDareT'sHair said:
			
		

> HanaKuroi
> 
> Thanks Ms. Lady!  I think Golden75 mentioned it a few posts upthread.
> 
> I have a nice CJ Stash.  I will definitely keep my eye out on the next Sale which I think is BF?
> 
> Are you getting anything?



I bought 4 litres of CJ curl rehab. I had to. I wanted to get one free! If I limit "others" use, it may last until BF.

I am waiting on a Bask sale.

I just placed my first Hattacheè order. I only ordered 4 things. DB cocoa bean smoothing balm and 2 MHC Sophia's OHG. I am proud of myself. I only bought what I needed to. I actually took stuff out of my cart.

I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Golden75 @Beamodel

G & Bea, under the Steama' with YAM. 

I didn't use any oil on top or anything because I wanted to get a true feel for the product performance without anything else added to the mix.

So far so good. I applied to wet hair and emulsified it into a Semi-Lather? 

Anyway, I like the way it smells and it wasn't hard to apply.

I'll see what happens after I rinse it out? 

My hope is, I won't have to apply anything else upon Rinsing.

For me, that will be my true test of the product.


 I will also use YAM and Apple Sorghum again next wash day.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

HanaKuroi

I have about a Liter of CJ Rehab (at least x4 8oz Jars) maybe 5?

Nice Haul on the Rehab.

Is Hattache having a Sale?  I've ordered from them twice.  Very, CS Friendly and fast shipping.(

I wanted to change a product at the 11th Hour and they accommodated me. (So I'm a customer for life)


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair I need to try YAM again.  I liked it, but I think I only liked it if I used it after I DC'd. I'll revisit, BF .

HanaKuroi Nice little hauls!  I was planning to get CJ, but I think I am ok for now.  I had a whole plan.  If it were free shipping over $50 I would probably get it now (I think it's $100).  Lemme check again


----------



## Golden75

CJ shipping is only $4?  Ughhhhh!!!  No, imma wait.  I have enough to keep me busy for awhile.


----------



## Babygrowth

My APB and Claudies came today! Sooo happy! I'm soo used to 8oz bottles that when I saw my Claudies were 16oz I was super impressed! Lol


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Babygrowth

You know Ms. Claudie don't play! 

That's one thing I like about her and Hairveda.


----------



## Babygrowth

IDareT'sHair said:


> Babygrowth
> 
> You know Ms. Claudie don't play!
> 
> That's one thing I like about her and Hairveda.



Yes that should be the norm not the exception though! I hope I have good results with these two!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Babygrowth

Claudie and HV stay on having 16oz bottles as a regular.


----------



## Babygrowth

They might have to be HG status just for that! IDareT'sHair


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Babygrowth

16oz's definitely makes the purchase worth it. 

As long as you like the product.

I had tried to tip on in APB and browse around, but her site is down.

I wanted to make a quick little cart of goodies.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair said:


> Beamodel  WHY?  From Henna, Mega-Tek or Sulfur?



IDareT'sHair

From breakage. I need to figure our what caused the breakage. I hope it wasn't the henna because I like henna.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair
Glad you like YAM

Golden75
That's how I use YAM. After a moisturizing DC session.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel

Are you saying one of the three things potentially caused the breakage?  

That was my question.

Mega-Tek, Sulfur or Henna?  So, now you are trying to find out which one of the three?


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair

I don't really use sulphur and I just started using MT again so I know it's not them. I'm just hoping it wasn't the henna.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair

I hope I didn't do it so much to where it broke off on me.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel

Why are you using it _'after a DC'er?'_ 

And then how are you using it?  

You foam/lather it up and let it sit?  Or do you lather it up and get under a dryer/steamer?

Or..are you just running it through your hair after you rinse out your DC'er?

Someone gave it a meh review.  But so far, I like it. 

I didn't use anything else after I rinsed it out, except my usual ACV and Tea Rinse.

I'll use it again next week.  That and the Apple Sorghum.


----------



## divachyk

IDareT'sHair, enjoy your time off!


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair

I do a normal DC session (therapy wrap, steamer, dryer). Rinse and then apply the YAM. Foam it up in my hands then apply to really wet hair. Cover with a plastic cap if I'm in the therapy wrap or under the dryer.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Beamodel

Yeah...Not sure about Henna? 

 I only use it about every 10-12 weeks around Relaxer time (to cover up my grey).

I've never used Henna back to back to back. 

Only around Relaxer time. Either a couple weeks before or a couple weeks after.

I know if I was wearing my Hair out all the time, I'd hafta' do Henna & Indigo a lot.erplexed


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair

I'm on vacation after today too until mid next week. 

Yea I might have henna too many times back to back.  Will have to do some research.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

divachyk

Thanks Ms. D! 

You know that time is going to fly by.  But I'm still thankful.

We always shut down annually for Good Friday.  

This year they gave us Thur, Fri, Mon (and I took Tuesday as personal vacation time).


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel

Henna will definitely dry you out.  So, it's good you're upping your Moisture Game.

Not sure about breakage?  

I'm sure there have been posts on that though.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Imma pull out an Annabelle's Perfect Balance Ayurvedic Hair Crème. 

Not sure which scent.

I'll just grab one.

I wanted to take a look at those Puddings.  

I guess I'll hafta' wait until she re-opens.

Beamodel


----------



## Babygrowth

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Babygrowth
> 
> 16oz's definitely makes the purchase worth it.
> 
> As long as you like the product.
> 
> I had tried to tip on in APB and browse around, but her site is down.
> 
> I wanted to make a quick little cart of goodies.



I was sad that I couldn't make a cart either! I love that her leave in spray's are thick because I always have to add conditioner to my liquid leave ins (all except wrappers delight) otherwise they act just like water!


----------



## FelaShrine

Babygrowth said:


> My Sitrinillah had some brown caramel like swirl in it. I already had it in my hair before I noticed it  so I will probably throw it away.
> 
> .



Ive never used this before. so im asusming this isnt normal lol. how long did you have it for


----------



## Babygrowth

FelaShrine said:


> Ive never used this before. so im asusming this isnt normal lol. how long did you have it for



I bought it off the forum then maybe 3months after that. So who knows! But I will definitely buy it again. Its an amazing conditioner.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair
Those creams are everything. I think I like the Ayurvedic ones slightly more than the regular ones. 

The have different ingredients listed for them. The puddings are great too. I've been using mines the last two or three days lately.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel Babygrowth

I'm not sure which APB Crème I pulled out?  

I can't tell if it's Caramel Crunch maybe or Cookie Dough.

It smells more Caramel-y, so Imma say it's Caramel Crunch.  

I'm glad my last batch was Labeled.


----------



## Beamodel

Babygrowth

Sitrinillah is my top HG conditioner


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair said:


> Beamodel Babygrowth  I'm not sure which APB Crème I pulled out?  I can't tell if it's Caramel Crunch maybe or Cookie Dough.  It smells more Caramel-y, so Imma say it's Caramel Crunch.  I'm glad my last batch was Labeled.



I have caramel crunch in the pudding. That's what I've been using lately. IDareT'sHair


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Babygrowth Beamodel

Sitrinillah is also my One True Love

I know I 'cheat' from time to time, but I always know where home is!


----------



## Babygrowth

Beamodel said:


> Babygrowth
> 
> Sitrinillah is my top HG conditioner



Yes! I might have to buy this next week. I don't want to be without this in my stash!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel

Maybe I'll try the "Puddings" in the Fruity scents?


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair

I have the watermelon. I like it. I purchased it for my son but I'm more of a cake bakery sweet scent type girl. 

The watermelon smells just like jolly ranchers too. It does smell great.


----------



## Babygrowth

IDareT'sHair said:


> Beamodel
> 
> Maybe I'll try the "Puddings" in the Fruity scents?



I love  watermelon! Tutti frutti is good too! I love fruity scents!


----------



## divachyk

Wow, what a considerate employer IDareT'sHair. That's awesome.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel

Applied a really tiny thin layer of M-Tek.


----------



## Froreal3

Hi ladies. I've been scatter brained lately because I just landed a new job back home that doubles my income. I'm really excited but I need to figure out logistics.  Anyway, I brought out my APB Buttercream set (leave in spray, hair cream, and butta). I've been using the spray every day on dd's and my hair. 

I emailed HV today. No response yet about my Whipped clouds. 

Manetabolism shipped me my third bottle that was missing very promptly.

Almost done with: Oyin Hair Dew, SSI Juicy Berry, 1 out of 4 HV Vatika Frosting.

Like Beamodel, I don't think I will participate in Mother's Day sales. I have too much to use up. I don't even need to look at a nother butter. 

Have fun on yalls vacations IDareT'sHair and Beamodel.


----------



## destinyseeker

Froreal3 said:


> Hi ladies. I've been scatter brained lately because I just landed a new job back home that doubles my income. I'm really excited but I need to figure out logistics.  Anyway, I brought out my APB Buttercream set (leave in spray, hair cream, and butta). I've been using the spray every day on dd's and my hair.  I emailed HV today. No response yet about my Whipped clouds.   Manetabolism shipped me my third bottle that was missing very promptly.  Almost done with: Oyin Hair Dew, SSI Juicy Berry, 1 out of 4 HV Vatika Frosting.  Like Beamodel, I don't think I will participate in Mother's Day sales. I have too much to use up. I don't even need to look at a nother butter.   Have fun on yalls vacations IDareT'sHair and Beamodel.



Congratulations Froreal3!!!


----------



## Froreal3

Thanks sis! destinyseeker


----------



## ronie

Froreal3 said:


> Hi ladies. I've been scatter brained lately because I just landed a new job back home that doubles my income. I'm really excited but I need to figure out logistics.  Anyway, I brought out my APB Buttercream set (leave in spray, hair cream, and butta). I've been using the spray every day on dd's and my hair.  I emailed HV today. No response yet about my Whipped clouds.   Manetabolism shipped me my third bottle that was missing very promptly.  Almost done with: Oyin Hair Dew, SSI Juicy Berry, 1 out of 4 HV Vatika Frosting.  Like Beamodel, I don't think I will participate in Mother's Day sales. I have too much to use up. I don't even need to look at a nother butter.   Have fun on yalls vacations IDareT'sHair and Beamodel.



Froreal3
Congrats on your new job and bigger income. We gonna be neighbors yayy.


----------



## Jace032000

Froreal3 said:


> Hi ladies. I've been scatter brained lately because I just landed a new job back home that doubles my income. I'm really excited but I need to figure out logistics.  Anyway, I brought out my APB Buttercream set (leave in spray, hair cream, and butta). I've been using the spray every day on dd's and my hair.  I emailed HV today. No response yet about my Whipped clouds.   Manetabolism shipped me my third bottle that was missing very promptly.  Almost done with: Oyin Hair Dew, SSI Juicy Berry, 1 out of 4 HV Vatika Frosting.  Like Beamodel, I don't think I will participate in Mother's Day sales. I have too much to use up. I don't even need to look at a nother butter.   Have fun on yalls vacations IDareT'sHair and Beamodel.



Congratulations on the new job!! That is fabulous!!! Praying the logistics piece is seamless!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Froreal3

Huge Congrats on the relocation and the new job!

*So Happy for You*


----------



## Beamodel

Froreal3

Congrats on the new job. So you will be leaving the A? That's great you will double your income


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair

I'm currently under the steamer with Sitrinillah. I will follow up with BASK YAM. 

I purchased two SM Purification Masques today for BOGO at Walgreens.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Beamodel

Hey Lady....What's up? 

For a minute I didn't even know where I was.

 I thought I was "Lurking" in the Random Thoughts thread someplace.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Beamodel  Hey Lady....What's up?  For a minute I didn't even know where I was.  I thought I was "Lurking" in the Random Thoughts thread someplace.



IDareT'sHair

Lmbo we are both on the same page hahaha


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel

Anyway...I thought I'd finish up something today...But did not. 

Well, I take that back...I completely finished up x1 HV Argan (that I had rinsed the bottle out with a little water).

I still say AV's Moringa & Ginseng is still my favorite Spritz/Detangler.  

Not impressed at all with OBIA Naturals Spritz.  

Whenever I finish it up, it won't be a repurchase (good ingredients tho').


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel said:


> *Lmbo we are both on the same page hahaha*


 
Beamodel

 I kept looking ....


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel

I didn't know Walgreen's has B1G1...Lemme go look.  I'm hooked on those Shower Gels for work.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair

You know I will be using my APB spritz for my leave in. This stuff is great. I'm trying to add nothing much moisture to my hair right now. 

I was gonna use SD II but I figured I would crack open my baby daddy boo thang Sitrinillah since Babygrowth mentioned it earlier


----------



## IDareT'sHair

IDareT'sHair said:


> *I didn't know Walgreen's has B1G1...Lemme go look. I'm hooked on those Shower Gels for work*.


 
Beamodel

 Oh I see...It's still B1 G1 50% off.  That's been on a while.

 I made x2 Purchases two weeks apart and it's still going strong.


----------



## Froreal3

Beamodel said:


> Froreal3
> 
> Congrats on the new job. So you will be leaving the A? That's great you will double your income



Thanks ladies! Beamodel I will leave May 20th.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel said:


> *You know I will be using my APB spritz for my leave in. This stuff is great. I'm trying to add nothing much moisture to my hair right now.
> 
> I was gonna use SD II but I figured I would crack open my baby daddy boo thang Sitrinillah since Babygrowth mentioned it earlier*


 
Beamodel

 Jessicurl DT would also be a good one. 

 Imma hafta' get me a couple APB Spritz.  I do have x2 Hair Tonics though.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Froreal3

WOW Fro! Was it planned or unexpected? That is so nice. 

Now you'll have to get use to Snow & Cold Again!


----------



## Froreal3

IDareT'sHair I had planned to start looking, but this was unexpected, and it's happening pretty fast. I am not complaining though.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair

CVS had it BOGO free a week or so ago but I didn't get anything. 

Yes, JessiCurl is wonderful 
I used Sitrinillah with safflower oil on too to steam with.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel

Right. 

I looked at CVS B1G1 Free (on line) during that Sale and they didn't have a very good selection.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair said:


> Beamodel  Right.  I looked at CVS B1G1 Free (on line) during that Sale and they didn't have a very good selection.



IDareT'sHair

That makes me feel better knowing they didn't have a good selection. U love the purification masque. They only had two left at Walgreens so I grabbed them since I'm out of them.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair

I'm on round two of my steaming session. I added YAM on top of my other concoction. Once done, I'm gonna put a shower cap on and let it marinate for a little bit longer.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I'm really getting worried about curlyhersheygirl 

That Bronchitis ain't no joke.  And it's hard to get rid of.

Imma hafta' look for her email address.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair said:


> I'm really getting worried about curlyhersheygirl   That Bronchitis ain't no joke.  And it's hard to get rid of.  Imma hafta' look for her email address.



I know. I hope she is ok. She shocked me when she said she had went to the hospital


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair

OMG - my hair feels Fran-freakin tastic!!!!

1. Washed with cream of nature shampoo

2. Sprayed marshmallow root tea w/ a teaspoon of coconut oil to clean hair 

3. Steamed with Sitrinillah and safflower oil on top for 30 mins. 

4. Steamed round two with BASK YAM on top for another 30 mins. 


Upon rinsing I can feel the serious moisture that has been imparted into my hair (never felt it like this before). It is almost moisture overload.  

5. Rinsed. Applied APB leave in spray with a tiny amount if PBN Muru Muru milk. 

6. Applied sunflower oil on entire length and APB Ayurvedic cream on ends. 

My hair is air drying now and it feels the best it has ever felt!!!!!


----------



## divachyk

Froreal3, God is good.  Congrats. To those who might not get down with the big guy and may be slightly offended by the reference, shrugs, he's my #1.


----------



## divachyk

I pulled out HH hemp nostalgia and carrot cake. It gave my hair a quick hydration boost but it's back a little dry again. It's time for a good DCing but I will hold off until this weekend.


----------



## Babygrowth

Congrats Froreal3!


----------



## DoDo

Beamodel said:


> IDareT'sHair
> 
> OMG - my hair feels Fran-freakin tastic!!!!
> 
> 1. Washed with *cream of nature shampoo*
> 
> 2. Sprayed *marshmallow root tea* w/ a teaspoon of *coconut oil* to clean hair
> 
> 3. Steamed with Sitrinillah and *safflower oil* on top for 30 mins.
> 
> 4. Steamed round two with BASK YAM on top for another 30 mins.
> 
> 
> Upon rinsing I can feel the serious moisture that has been imparted into my hair (never felt it like this before). It is almost moisture overload.
> 
> 5. Rinsed.* Applied APB leave in spray with a tiny amount if PBN Muru Muru milk. *
> 
> 6. Applied *sunflower oil* on entire length and* APB Ayurvedic cream* on ends.
> 
> My hair is air drying now and it feels the best it has ever felt!!!!!



Giiirl! I have to get in on this!  I have put in bold what I already have in my stash.

ETA: Instead of the Sitrinillah and Bask Yam I will try Koils by Nature Coco-Aloe Ultra-Moisturizing and Matrix Biolage in their places. The first conditioner is oil rich and the second conditioner is humectant heavy so I will try that pair especially since honey mats up my hair and I already love how soft the Coco-Aloe usually leaves my hair.


----------



## divachyk

Beamodel, I want your moisture. Send me a little bit this way.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

divachyk

God is Good!  No Offense Here.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Beamodel

I may have to try b.a.s.k. that way next week for a Double Moisture Blitz. 

I'll Steam with KBB & Oil and then Steam again with YAM


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@DoDo

I have the KBN one. I bought it to cowash with it? 

 Hmm????? :scratchch

Maybe I need to also try it as a DC'er.

Afterall, it is a DC'er.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Beamodel

I think I read somewhere that HH will be having some type of Anniversary Sale or something?

 I shoulda' got in on that 40

Next Sale, I might hafta' get a Full Sized PLBM.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Beamodel  I think I read somewhere that HH will be having some type of Anniversary Sale or something?  I shoulda' got in on that 40  Next Sale, I might hafta' get a Full Sized PLBM.



IDareT'sHair

It's most likely the 26% off she has on the 26th. I'm gonna pull out my moisture riser. I love that, SCM and PLBM.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel

Here's the thing:

I just noticed it's listed as: PLBM, but on the pic in the bottle it says: Hibiscus Mimosa?

That has me concerned.erplexed

Now I'm back to being 'undecided'.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair

She probably just renamed it due to all the drama. That way when you google the name, the drama won't come up


----------



## divachyk

Beamodel said:


> IDareT'sHair  She probably just renamed it due to all the drama. That way when you google the name, the drama won't come up



Good point Beamodel


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel

You are probably right.  Interesting.


----------



## Beamodel

It's the exact same ingredients

IDareT'sHair
divachyk


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel divachyk

I may use it up and then work my way over to: SCM and Moisture Riser and then make my decision.

I do have x2 different versions (Testers) of the Soft Coconut Marshmallow and a Full Size of the Moisture Riser and Liquid Cake Batter (I purchased both) 

And then decide what I'll do.

All that sounds like that might push me right up into BF.


----------



## Babygrowth

GM ladies. I used APB pear apple cream and sealed with my SSI defrizzer and my hair smelled delicious all night long. I will unwrap it later to see how it feels. So far so good.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Babygrowth

How's your hair feeling today?


----------



## divachyk

IDareT'sHair Beamodel, I was undecided whether to use or toss my HH prods. None has spoiled to date and it has been a minute since I received them so I will use 'em up. These are not even in the fridge either and have lasted great. Maybe I got lucky with my batch.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@divachyk

Yeah, some/most of mine were never refrigerated and kept wonderfully. 

Especially the butters & crèmes.

I did stick the Lotions and the Cowash in the Fridge tho'.


----------



## Babygrowth

IDareT'sHair said:


> Babygrowth
> 
> How's your hair feeling today?



My ends feel soft and smooth but I didn't use enough on my hair because I was afraid it would make my hair revert so the rest feels just ok. Today I will use the spray and the cream before I wrap my hair.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Babygrowth

I mean Relaxing after 45 Weeks!


----------



## Babygrowth

IDareT'sHair said:


> Babygrowth
> 
> I mean Relaxing after 45 Weeks!



 Good! Lol! I definitely am not doing that again tho! I love seeing and feeling my scalp but I'm not bone straight either! I hope I still feel like this a month from now! I thought you meant after trying the APB creme!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Babygrowth

No Girl...I meant after that Super-Duper Long Stretch.  

That was a Mega Stretch.

The Stretch of Stretches!


----------



## Babygrowth

IDareT'sHair said:


> Babygrowth
> 
> No Girl...I meant after that Super-Duper Long Stretch.
> 
> That was a Mega Stretch.
> 
> The Stretch of Stretches!



Lol! I know now! Girl I was fussing myself out while I was applying the relaxer. I knew I wasn't transitioning!


----------



## Beamodel

divachyk

All my HH stuff is still good. I wasn't tossing jack. I paid good money for it. I have a few things out if the fridge but the majority is in the fridge.


----------



## Beamodel

Babygrowth

I don't apply APB hair cream to my entire length. It would weigh my hair down too much. I only at it to my ends. 

The leave in spray, I apply over my entire hair length.


----------



## Babygrowth

Beamodel said:


> Babygrowth
> 
> I don't apply APB hair cream to my entire length. It would weigh my hair down too much. I only at it to my ends.
> 
> The leave in spray, I apply over my entire hair length.



It felt light when I picked it up but when I emulsify it in my hands it was so thick and creamy. I will try it the way you mentioned.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel

Hey Girl!


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair said:


> Beamodel  Hey Girl!



IDareT'sHair

Hey girly


----------



## Froreal3

*Used up SSI Avocado:* Love the moisture this stuff gives after a shampoo. No back ups. Won't repurchase since I don't really use instant rinse outs. I know I can use it for longer, but I don't want to rationalize an unnecessary purchase. 
*
Used up SD MSI:* 1 back up. Definite repurchase. HG light protein.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Froreal3

I'm also using & really enjoying SSI's Avocado as a Cowash.

I thought I had another 16oz?  Need to look again. 

If not, I'll pick up one and another 16oz Pomegrante during her M-Day Sale.


----------



## Brownie518

Hey ladied


----------



## Brownie518

I'm going to wash in a little while. I plan to DC with Silk Dreams again. APB Pudding and Leave In spray for my leave in


----------



## Beamodel

DoDo said:


> Giiirl! I have to get in on this!  I have put in bold what I already have in my stash.  ETA: Instead of the Sitrinillah and Bask Yam I will try Koils by Nature Coco-Aloe Ultra-Moisturizing and Matrix Biolage in their places. The first conditioner is oil rich and the second conditioner is humectant heavy so I will try that pair especially since honey mats up my hair and I already love how soft the Coco-Aloe usually leaves my hair.



DoDo

Let me know how it turns out for you


----------



## Ltown

Hi ladies!

Froreal3, Congrats!

HH have been on facebook annoucing sales and new product. After showing uncleanness i'm turn off, although others maybe the same, but out of sight out of mind.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Komaza did in fact re-launch their Scalp Butter *as promised* which is one of my Winter "must haves"

They went from 4oz ($8.00) to 8oz ($14.00). which is still good.  

I will add Komaza to my M-Day List.  Buy a Couple jars and stick them in the Freezer.


----------



## felic1

Happy Easter everybody! Love Yall!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Made a few Mothers Day Carts:
Claudie
Komaza
Hairveda
SheScentIt


----------



## Angelbean

APB next sale I think I may get my things in the marshmellow cloud scent which is  or that coconut lime verbena scent...decisions decisions


----------



## Brownie518

I finished up my last SD Razzberry...4 on the way, though. I'll finish my Vanilla Silk next wash. 

I'm getting 2 APB Puddings and Leave In sprays in Birthday Cake, plus another Hair Tonic and 2 more Puddings, not sure which flava yet...


----------



## Ltown

Happy Easter ladies!


I do my hair on sunday so it can look fresh for work today: clean with curls(thanks Ms.T) it wasn't suds but it cleans good!, use up nexxus emergence protein, tea rinse(hibscus, burdock,horsetail,moringa!), dc with ssi moisture riche. I usually bun or braidout but today i'm trying heatless flexirod, my hair take all night to dry i will see how long this will workout.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Happy Easter PJ's! Enjoy Your Day


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Pulled all those Ig'nant DC'ers out of my Fridge since I have my Annual Appliance check up tomorrow. 

I couldn't bear the thought of the technician seeing a bunch of DC'ers in the Fridge (and no food)....

But, I left all the Butters, Cremes in the Crispas'. I just couldn't pull all that stuff out.

And I left the Oils, Spritzs, Lotions in the Side Compartments.


----------



## FelaShrine

IDareT'sHair said:


> Froreal3
> 
> I'm also using & really enjoying SSI's Avocado as a Cowash.
> 
> I thought I had another 16oz?  Need to look again.
> 
> If not, I'll pick up one and another 16oz Pomegrante during her M-Day Sale.



hey girl, which of the 2 do you prefer btw the avocado and pomegranate?

also am i the only one that uses the avocado as a deep condish


----------



## FelaShrine

I wanna try Sitrinillah once and for all!

is there gonna be a sale


----------



## IDareT'sHair

FelaShrine

Haven't tried the SSI Pome yet.

Yes, Hairveda normally has a Sale Mothers Day.

I have both Carts Sitting out there Locked & Loaded.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel

I will probably do my hair again either tomorrow or Tuesday.

If I go ahead and do it tomorrow, I'll do it again on Friday (to get back on my weekly schedule).


----------



## FelaShrine

thanks T 

any relaxed head use almond glaze..looking for a butter or something like a butter to seal.


----------



## Babygrowth

IDareT'sHair said:


> Beamodel
> 
> I will probably do my hair again either tomorrow or Tuesday.
> 
> If I go ahead and do it tomorrow, I'll do it again on Friday (to get back on my weekly schedule).



Me too. My hair feels soft but rough (a high porosity thing) and I don't want to wait to try my Claudies Goodies. Then I will get back on track the wknd!


----------



## Brownie518

I hope everyone had a great Easter!! I'm at work, as usual..I went ahead and made a little APB purchase . I got 2 Birthday Cake Puddings, another Hair Tonic, an oil in Birthday Cake, and a Marshmallow Clouds Pudding. I used the LHCF joint...I'll probably get a couple more things during here sale, though..  It was quite cold yesterday so my Buttas were bricks but I think I'm going to like those


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

Hi Brownie!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

FelaShrine said:


> thanks T
> 
> *any relaxed head use almond glaze..*looking for a butter or something like a butter to seal.



@FelaShrine

I Do! Lurves It. I have x2 sitting in my HV Cart. 

@Babygrowth

Under the dryer now. Couldn't wait. 

 Will do it again on Friday


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ltown

Glad the Curls Cleansing Crème worked for you.  Nice Review.

I haven't tried it yet.  Smells Good.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair

What's up, girlie??? What you doin?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

Sitting under the dryer. 

Thinking about what I'm going to put on my hair after it dries.:scratchch

I pulled out BRB's Pumpkin Puree, but I should save that and use something else. 

But I want to see what I think of it (in case she has a Sale)


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 Beamodel

Ya'll Killin' APB!


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair

I might make this a 2-wash week. Not sure yet, though. Depends how I feel Wednesday morning. Once I finish this Vanilla Silk, I'll hit up Claudie's Kahve DC, and then NG Slippery Elm joint.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair
Brownie518

I'm thinking about doing my hair tonight or tomorrow.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair

Yes, APB hair creams, puddings and leave in sprays are amazing


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 Beamodel

I definitely wanna try to stick to x1 per week, but it's going to be hard!

I know I can do it in the Fall/Winter.

For some reason, I had a lot of 'product' on my hair and felt like I needed to wash it out.

DevaCurl No Poo took good care of removing product overload.


----------



## Babygrowth

I just made my APB cart! Watermelon creme, Watermelon pudding, Marshmallow clouds pudding, Birthday cake ayurvedic hair oil, and Strawberry cheesecake moisturizing conditioner.


----------



## Brownie518

Beamodel said:


> @IDareT'sHair
> 
> Yes, APB hair creams, puddings and leave in sprays are amazing



 They sure are!! 

As for washing, I guess it will depend on what kind of summer we have. If it's extremely hot and humid, definitely back to 2x washes .


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

Ya'll got me wantin' them Puddin's & Spritzesesseseses

Didn't care for OBIA's Spritz at all.

Will pass that one on to someone....


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair said:


> Brownie518  Ya'll got me wantin' them Puddin's & Spritzesesseseses  Didn't care for OBIA's Spritz at all.  Will pass that one on to someone....



If I had to choose what I can not live without.... It would be the sprays. I love the creams (Ayurvedic and regular) and the pudding is lighter than the creams but equally great


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair

You don't have any Pudding or Leave In spray from APB? I thought you had gotten some?? My stuff came Saturday and I got 2 more Sprays, 2 Buttas, and only 1 Pudding. I made up for it with my order this morning, though LOL!


----------



## Brownie518

I have to remember to pull out the Ayurvedic cream. I haven't really used that. I definitely prefer the Pudding over the Hair Cream. I'm going to give my mother two of my Creams.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518

I do not. 

 I only have the: Ayurvedic Cremes, a Scalp Rx and x2 Hair Tonics.

(Tiny Stash).


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair

My stash is minimal at the moment but it's about to get Beamodel-size! 
I got a spray in Cotton Candy and that smells pretty good. I might get a Pudding in that next.


----------



## Beamodel

Brownie518 said:


> IDareT'sHair  My stash is minimal at the moment but it's about to get Beamodel-size! I got a spray in Cotton Candy and that smells pretty good. I might get a Pudding in that next.



Brownie518

Lmbo I need to control myself. I have an order that's getting ready to ship too lol. I need to be a shame of myself


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518 @Beamodel

I'm not gone be foolin' with Ya'll.  

Imma keep my APB Stash down to a Minimum.

Imma keep working hard to reduce my Stash over the Summer.

OT: I wish Curly would come back  @curlyhersheygirl


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair

You should at least try the sprays


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel

At least DS & his Dad is helping you use yours.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair

My DS claimed that watermelon cream. I can't even touch that one.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel said:


> *You should at least try the sprays*



Beamodel

 I got the Hair Tonic (so I'm counting that as a Spray).  

 I'll definitely pick up something.  Maybe a couple Puddings & a couple Sprays?

 Although....It's not currently on my Mother's Day list.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel said:


> *My DS claimed that watermelon cream. I can't even touch that one.*



Beamodel

 Cute!


----------



## Brownie518

I'm curious about the watermelon. I wonder if I would like that one? IDK, I just know that Birthday Cake is my favorite. 
I need to keep those tiny little Puddings on hand. I am going through mine quickly. It won't make it through this week, that's for sure.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair

Yea but it's that a tea blend? The leave in sprays don't have a stitch of tea in them. Very moisturizing.


----------



## Beamodel

Brownie518 said:


> I'm curious about the watermelon. I wonder if I would like that one? IDK, I just know that Birthday Cake is my favorite. I need to keep those tiny little Puddings on hand. I am going through mine quickly. It won't make it through this week, that's for sure.



Brownie518

I like birthday cake way better. Watermelon smells great but I like bakery smelling things better. Watermelon smells just like jolly ranchers.


----------



## Beamodel

I'm gonna wash my hair tomorrow. 

I will DC with APB Blueberry Cheesecake 
Leave in APB cookie dough leave in spray 
Seal APB birthday cake hair cream


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> I'm curious about the watermelon. I wonder if I would like that one? IDK, *I just know that Birthday Cake is my favorite.*
> I need to keep those tiny little Puddings on hand. I am going through mine quickly. It won't make it through this week, that's for sure.


 
Brownie518

 Right now, Burfday Cake is also my Fav!

 Scared to try them Puddings.  I can see myself tearing those up!



Beamodel said:


> *Yea but it's that a tea blend? The leave in sprays don't have a stitch of tea in them. Very moisturizing.*


 
 Beamodel

 Will definitely get a couple!


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair

Yeah, you would wear them out. Just like I'm doin...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My Hairveda Cart has all Deluxe Sizes.  I wonder if the Deluxe Sizes will be on Sale?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

I wonder if _Your Boy_ KeraVada is having a Mother's Day Sale?


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair

I'm not buying anything for Mothers Day unless Bask bring the apple syrup back. I will get this and another YAM


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *Yeah, you would wear them out. Just like I'm doin...*


 
Brownie518

 You Better Know it!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel said:


> *I'm not buying anything for Mothers Day* unless Bask bring the apple syrup back. I will get this and another YAM


 
Beamodel

 I have a little 'list' made.  But Lawd knows I never stick to my lists.

 btw:  That Apple Sorghum is nice.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> I wonder if _Your Boy_ KeraVada is having a Mother's Day Sale?



IDareT'sHair

Ohhh!!  He's my boy now??? 

...hope so!



IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> You Better Know it!



Yeah. I'm killin that little thing!!


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair said:


> Beamodel  I have a little 'list' made.  But Lawd knows I never stick to my lists.  btw:  That Apple Sorghum is nice.



I watched the very few reviews of it on YouTube. It seems nice. I would use it as a sealant though. I don't prepoo 

IDareT'sHair


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel

I'm still hangin' with M-Tek.  10 more days to go.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I like BRB Pumpkin Puree (so far).  My Hair is really soft.

It smells heavily like Pumpkin. 

This may be more of a fall thing for me.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *Ohhh!!  He's my boy now???
> 
> ...hope so!*


 
Brownie518

 Um..Yeah.

 I want a couple of Oils.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair said:


> Beamodel  I'm still hangin' with M-Tek.  10 more days to go.



IDareT'sHair

I'm getting tired. I rdy for the challenge to be up lol


----------



## HanaKuroi

IDareT'sHair said:
			
		

> Beamodel
> 
> I have a little 'list' made.  But Lawd knows I never stick to my lists.
> 
> btw:  That Apple Sorghum is nice.



I have a few apple sorghum left. I lurves it so much! I left a half bottle at my mom's tucked away in a cabinet in her guest bathroom. If I run out, I will call and ask her to send it to me. 

I really hope the bring it back. I need to stock up on their dc's. I have no yam and one cocoa treat left. I hope it is a good sale.

I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y


----------



## Brownie518

I have several KV oils so I won't be getting any this time around. I have two that are almost empty - an Amla Brahmi Fenugreek and an Argan Jojoba joint. 

I have one more of that b.a.s.k. Apple Sorghum. I pulled it out last week to start using it. Great stuff. I could go for that Cacao thing she has. That DC. I did a Whiskey Soak not too long ago..still fabulous.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *I have several KV oils so I won't be getting any this time around.* I have two that are almost empty - an Amla Brahmi Fenugreek and an Argan Jojoba joint.
> 
> *I have one more of that b.a.s.k. Apple Sorghum. I pulled it out last week to start using it. Great stuff. I could go for that Cacao thing she has. That DC. I did a Whiskey Soak not too long ago..still fabulous.*


 
Brownie518

 I have like x2 Oils and 1/2 bottle of a 4oz left.

 Yeah, that Apple Sorghum is nice.  I've never tried the Cacao?  

 It gets mixed reviews.

 Most of the 'best' reviews I've seen are when folks mix Cacao with YAM.

 Yeah, Whiskey Volka is all that.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair
Briwnie518

I do not like cacao bark DC. I prefer Kizuri chocolate DC much much better.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Beamodel

I know I won't be getting that. 

I don't have $20 for something that _consistently_ gets Mixed Reviews.

If I'm puttin' out a twunny, it better be on-point.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair

Like the whiskey and the yam


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel

Right.  There are 'other' Chocolates out there:


Kizuri (if she ever comes back)
Purabody
SD has a couple
BlueRoze (I have a sample of theirs)

So, um yeah.  

And I still have a Jar of Enso Naturals Cacao Bark DC'er.


----------



## Brownie518

Is Kizuri that DC that I didn't like? That thing smelled good, though. I think I still have that half a jar somewhere. My hair and Beamodel hair like everything alike except DCs, I've noticed. I'm still having flashbacks and anxiety attacks from that Blueberry Cheesecake DC!!

The Cacao is weird, esp the texture, but I love how it makes my hair feel.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *Is Kizuri that DC that I didn't like? That thing smelled good, though. I think I still have that half a jar somewhere*.
> 
> *The Cacao is weird, esp the texture, but I love how it makes my hair feel*.


 
Brownie518

 Interesting....

 Yeah, you didn't like Kizuri or PBN's Chocolate.

 *cackles at "Attack of the Blueberry Cheesecake*


----------



## Beamodel

Brownie518 said:


> Is Kizuri that DC that I didn't like? That thing smelled good, though. I think I still have that half a jar somewhere. My hair and Beamodel hair like everything alike except DCs, I've noticed. I'm still having flashbacks and anxiety attacks from that Blueberry Cheesecake DC!!  The Cacao is weird, esp the texture, but I love how it makes my hair feel.



Brownie518

Lol, not flash backs. I'm sorry it didn't work out for you. If you wanna get rid of your Kizuri let me know.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel Brownie518

b.a.s.k. is not on my list, so ya'll need to stop tryna' tempt me.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair

Lol. I don't have a list but if that apple stuff come bck I will have one. 

I'm ready to try APB Ayurvedic oil.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Beamodel

Nah...Imma pass on b.a.s.k.

I plan to stick to my List:
Claudie
SSI
HV
SD's (although she probably won't have one)
*something miscellaneous????*


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair

I literally don't need anything. I really need to get into use up mode. Seriously


----------



## DoDo

For moisture and styling my holy grail lines are as follows: 

Anabelle's Perfect Blends

b.a.s.k. beauty 

Purabody Naturals 

So that is my list for Mday since I am good on DC's for now.

I may grab some DevaCurl No Poo


----------



## chebaby

chello ladies.

i co washed today with kbb hair mask. im out of co wash conditioners so ive been using deep conditioner and i use HV whipped ends as my leave in. my hair is still wet but feels soft. its in a pony puff. i hope it stays soft all week.

i need to pick up a big jug of honey hemp that stuff is back to being a staple.


----------



## Froreal3

Hey ladies. I have been running around so much that I haven't thought about hair goodies in a while. I don't really want anything right now. I am good on butters, oils, dcs, cowash, shampoo, and moisturizers.

Used up SSI Cutie Pie Hair Butter on dd.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel

Hey Lady!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

While I was moving those DC'ers out of my Fridge I got excited about trying some of the ones I've never tried.

 And some of the old favorites I need to get into.

So hopefully, I will be taking a good look at all of those and moving towards using some of them up in the next 6-7 months (Pre-BF).

It's going to be a chore putting them all back in. 

But back in they must go.


----------



## Froreal3

Another reason I need to move back home. They have Oyin in Target.  

No I am not gonna get any.


----------



## Babygrowth

GM ladies. I need to copy and paste my Mday list for yall. In other news I am washing my hair today. I'm going to try SD MSI on dry hair as a prepoo. 

Did y'all know Njoy Essentials now has a hair vitamin too?! She has some great ingredients in it too!
Here's the link. I apologize if I'm late and yall already knew about it. Here she compares it to hairfinity. After the baby I'm definitely going to give it a try.

http://mydivaspot.com/wp/?p=21719


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair

Hey girly. I'm under the steamer now. 

Chelate - Kenra Shampoo
Co washed - SM Purification Masque
DC'd - APB Blueberry Cheesecake 
Treatment -bask YAM

I will use APB Blueberry leave in spray & a little bit if SSI Coco Cream leave in
APB Buttercream Hair Cream
Seal - Avosoya Oil


----------



## DoDo

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Beamodel
> 
> I know I won't be getting that.
> 
> *I don't have $20 for something that consistently gets Mixed Reviews.*
> 
> If I'm puttin' out a twunny, it better be on-point.



IDareT'sHair

That is exactly how I feel  .


----------



## Beamodel

Beamodel said:


> IDareT'sHair
> 
> Hey girly. I'm under the steamer now.
> Chelate - Kenra Shampoo
> Co washed - SM Purification Masque
> DC'd - APB Blueberry Cheesecake
> Treatment -bask YAM
> 
> I will use APB Blueberry leave in spray & a little bit if SSI Coco Cream leave in
> APB Buttercream Hair Cream
> Seal - Avosoya Oil



Ok this combo was a super slam dunk. Even better than my last wash. My hair is deliciously moisturized.


----------



## Ltown

Hi ladies!

I keep reading about APB, so went out there and looked at the leave-in sprays; I need to know if they really soften or detangle? I prefer liquid leave in then the creamy ones. I was gifted APB marshmallow butter (thanks T) and I like the smooth creamy texture,


----------



## Beamodel

Ltown

My hair is straight up boogie. I love the leave in sprays, the creams (Ayurvedic and regular). I need them.... NEED THEM in my life. 

Did you see the picture of my APB stash. I should be a shame of myself. I have never owned so many products from one line before in my life.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair

My next DC session will be with SSI Riche. I can not stand aloe in my products but so far this DC is fine. I only tried it once, so we shall see.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Beamodel

Can't wait to hear your back up review on SSI Riche.  

Now that I had my Fridge serviced, I can put them 50-11 DC'ers back in there.

Not sure what I'll use in my next DC Session? 

Maybe the last corner of a jar of Fleurtzy followed up with YAM for a double moisture punch knock out.


----------



## Ltown

Beamodel said:


> @Ltown
> 
> My hair is straight up boogie. I love the leave in sprays, the creams (Ayurvedic and regular). I need them.... NEED THEM in my life.
> 
> Did you see the picture of my APB stash. I should be a shame of myself. I have never owned so many products from one line before in my life.


 

Beamodel, yes I did see your stash,


----------



## Brownie518

Beamodel said:


> @IDareT'sHair
> 
> Lol. I don't have a list but if that apple stuff come bck I will have one.
> 
> I'm ready to try APB Ayurvedic oil.



Beamodel

I just ordered one of her oils and I surely can't remember which...I know I got Birthday Cake scent. Let me go check which oil...I hope I like it!!

I hope my SD ships this week. I got a bigger order than usual but hopefully by Friday.


----------



## Beamodel

Brownie518 said:


> Beamodel  I just ordered one of her oils and I surely can't remember which...I know I got Birthday Cake scent. Let me go check which oil...I hope I like it!!  I hope my SD ships this week. I got a bigger order than usual but hopefully by Friday.



Brownie518

Yes I got Birthday cake scent too. 

What all did you get from SD. Looks like notices are starting to go out.


----------



## Golden75

No SD notice for me either, I also have a uh, medium sized order 

Beamodel I got MSI, 2 RCA, 2 Avocado Pudding DC, and Destination Hy.  I think that's all. 

Oh and forgot I ordered Belle Butters Uneyvu and orange dream butters.  I hope the weather doesn't warm up too much over the next few days.


----------



## Beamodel

Golden75

I always wanted to try the avocado DC. Will this be your first time trying it? 

I love Shea what Deux and I've been holding on to it. I might place an order sometime soon. The sd razz was good too. VS was just ok for my hair. I need to revisit Silk Dreams. Let me see of the shop is open. 

I forgot what vendor it is, but a shop in the vendor thread sells SD too.


----------



## Beamodel

I want from Silk Dreams 

(1) Avocado Pudding - never tried 
(1) Destination Hydration - back up 
(1) Nourish Oil - never tried 

I only have (1) Shea What Deux in my fridge


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

Hi Ms. Che!  

I have a Liter of Honey Hemp Chillin' in the Fridge.  That's one of my Summa' time cowash "Go-To's"


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Ltown 

I'll probably be sending you an OBIA Naturals Curl Enhancer/Hydrator (spritz) 

So read the ingredients to see if they agree with your hair.

@Beamodel

Hey Ms. Bea!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Applied a thin layer of Mega-Tek and BlueRoze Beauty's Pumpkin Puree Hair Lotion.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Hi Ms. Che!
> 
> I have a Liter of Honey Hemp Chillin' in the Fridge. That's one of my Summa' time cowash "Go-To's"


  chello.
i gotta get me some more bottles. its probably all in my head but i swear them bottles at target look like the smallest bottles ever them aint no 8oz lol.


----------



## chebaby

i went through some of my products last night and i have 2 bottles of ashlii amala
i also put my jessi curl too shea in the shower so im gonna start in on that.


----------



## Golden75

Beamodel said:


> @Golden75
> 
> I always wanted to try the avocado DC. Will this be your first time trying it?
> 
> I love Shea what Deux and I've been holding on to it. I might place an order sometime soon. The sd razz was good too. VS was just ok for my hair. I need to revisit Silk Dreams. Let me see of the shop is open.
> 
> I forgot what vendor it is, but a shop in the vendor thread sells SD too.


 
Beamodel Yes, my first time trying all except Desti Hy.  I wanted to revisit this.    

The last time I used SD was when I was relaxed.  I've tried & loved - Nourish, Pre, Wheat Germ Butter Condish, the cowasher is Whip or something?? SW, VS.  Did not care for the leave-in (Silky something).  The spritzer was ok, but not a repurchase.

I do need to try SWD, Go Moist, Bling, and I think that's it.


----------



## Golden75

I need some Oyin.  Rather want some Oyin.  As soon as they hit Tar'jay it's on!


----------



## Beamodel

Golden75 said:


> I need some Oyin.  Rather want some Oyin.  As soon as they hit Tar'jay it's on!



Golden75

They are at my target but I already have a 16oz of Hair dew. It's gonna take me forever to use that up, especially since I've been tearing up APB


----------



## felic1

There is no Oyin at my local Target store. Carol's daughter appears to be trying to corner the market. There is no more Camille Rose there either. When will we see progress?


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair

Morning girly... You see I'm over here playing around looking at SD stuff. Knowing I don't need anything. 

I want a different DC. That's my problem bi want something besides APB, JessiCurl or Sitrinillah


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> chello.
> i gotta get me some more bottles. *its probably all in my head but i swear them bottles at target look like the smallest bottles ever them aint no 8oz lol.*


 
chebaby

 I don't think my Target has it.  I thought the same thing about that bottle of J&B I just got.  (it looks so small).

 I started to reup on: BSP, Sugar Berries and J&B during Curlmart's Sale this past weekend, but backed it out.erplexed



chebaby said:


> i went through some of my products last night and i have 2 bottles of ashlii amala
> *i also put my jessi curl too shea in the shower so im gonna start in on that.*


 
chebaby

 One of the best Cowash Conditioners evvvvvrrrrrr!  I bought a Liter of Aloeba.  

 I had a sample and it was very similar to TooShea!  So, I can't wait to use it.



Golden75 said:


> *I need some Oyin. Rather want some Oyin.* As soon as they hit Tar'jay it's on!


 
Golden75

 Hi G!

 Sounds good.  I want to try the Pudding?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel said:


> *Morning girly... You see I'm over here playing around looking at SD stuff. Knowing I don't need anything.
> *
> I want a different DC. That's my problem bi want something besides APB, JessiCurl or Sitrinillah


 
Beamodel

 Why??? Is there a 10% Sale?


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair

Lol, no sale. Just playing around looking at the site. I might pull out my HH pink grapefruit DC. I forgot I had a 16oz bottle if that


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Beamodel

That HH Sounds good, although I know that Grapefruit would have me looking like :burning:

If I did a 10% SD Cart I'd get:
x2 Nourish
x1 DH

I don't need any DC'ers.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair said:


> Beamodel  That HH Sounds good, although I know that Grapefruit would have me looking :burning:like:  If I did a 10% SD Cart I'd get: x2 Nourish x1 DH  I don't need any DC'ers.



I don't know where she gets grapefruit from bc it isn't in the Ingredients at all

I love destination hydration as a leave in. 

IDareT'sHair


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel

I've never tried DH as a L-I?  Hmm????:scratchch

A lot of folks like the Wheat Germ as a Leave-In.

I could never get Wheat Germ to work for me, even though I bought it multiple times.


----------



## Golden75

Beamodel said:


> @Golden75
> 
> They are at my target but I already have a 16oz of Hair dew. It's gonna take me forever to use that up, especially since I've been tearing up APB


 
Beamodel I would just be buying to be buying. I really have to focus on using before I buy again.  Looked at my APB stash and I think I have to skip this next .  I had a nice healthy cart set to go.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair

Wheat germ didn't work for me as a leave in. But yes try destination hydration as a leave it. It's wonderful.


----------



## Beamodel

Golden75

Lol, I'm skipping the APB sale too. I have 20 products in my possession and 4 more on the way smdh


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair I loved Oyin pudding and with the dew it was the bomb.gov!  Skrait official!  And I think it can be used as a DC.

I did not like SDWGBC as a leave-in - it was my homie as a R/O.  I'll have to try Desti Hy as leave-in


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75

I know G.  I'd be buying just to be buying too. 

That's why my Mothers Day List is real _sparse_.

When I put those DC'ers back in the Fridge, I realized all over again I don't need Crap.  

And that's just the Fridge.  I still have my Garage that's also on "F".


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel  We gone see if you skip that 30%.:eye:  

Golden75  I could not get it to work as a R/O for me.  

I was using it as a Cowash.  Didn't try it as a DC'er.


----------



## Froreal3

I want my SD notice.  I ordered Avocado Pudding, RCA, and my baby daddy VS since I am running low. Never tried Avocado before.

Haven't opened my Aubrey stuff just yet.

I have been running around from state to state. *sigh* I see a good dc session in my near future.


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Golden75
> 
> I know G. I'd be buying just to be buying too.
> 
> That's why my Mothers Day List is real _sparse_.
> 
> When I put those DC'ers back in the Fridge, I realized all over again I don't need Crap.
> 
> And that's just the Fridge. I still have my Garage that's also on "F".


 
IDareT'sHair I just have to remind myself of the visual of products overfloweth.  I hope that helps me stop buying.  But if I finish a product, my brain thinks it's license to buy a minimum of 4 more .  

I am really going to try and stick to my Warm Weather No Buy - I hate receiving melted butters especially the whipped consistency ones, cause once melted they never go back.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> I don't think my Target has it. I thought the same thing about that bottle of J&B I just got. (it looks so small).
> 
> I started to reup on: BSP, Sugar Berries and J&B during Curlmart's Sale this past weekend, but backed it out.erplexed
> 
> 
> 
> @chebaby
> 
> One of the best Cowash Conditioners evvvvvrrrrrr! I bought a Liter of Aloeba.
> 
> I had a sample and it was very similar to TooShea! So, I can't wait to use it.
> 
> 
> 
> @Golden75
> 
> Hi G!
> 
> Sounds good. I want to try the Pudding?


 i have aloeba too you know i forgot lol. thanx for the reminder. i think i purchased it specifically to use it as a leave in.

i also found in my stash the curly kinks leave in and i swear it turned pink im still gonna use it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75 said:


> *I just have to remind myself of the visual of products overfloweth. I hope that helps me stop buying. But if I finish a product, my brain thinks it's license to buy a minimum of 4 more .
> 
> I am really going to try and stick to my Warm Weather No Buy - I hate receiving melted butters especially the whipped consistency ones, cause once melted they never go back.*



@Golden75

Exactly. Wanting to buy 4.erplexed

 Nah...Not buying any Butters during Summer.


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair After I receive SD & BB, just gonna chill for a bit  Unless I can get it on the ground


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> i* have aloeba too you know i forgot lol. thanx for the reminder. i think i purchased it specifically to use it as a leave in.
> 
> i also found in my stash the curly kinks leave in and i swear it turned pink im still gonna use it.*


 
chebaby

 Hey Girl! 

 Yeah, Aloeba is good.

 *cackles at you and your Old Products*


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Hey Girl!
> 
> Yeah, Aloeba is good.
> 
> *cackles at you and your Old Products*


  the past 6 months ive been slacking with my hair. more than a few products are old but they gonna get used like i just purchased them today lmao.
i found a few AV butters too


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *the past 6 months ive been slacking with my hair. more than a few products are old but they gonna get used like i just purchased them today lmao.
> i found a few AV butters too*



@chebaby

Hmp. Gurl....You know I can't talk. 

 I still got Enso Naturals and Jasmines.....

Gone wave 'em in the Air and use 'em like I just don't care!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75

Girl....I probably won't get hardly anything M-Day.  

I do have a nice Hairveda Cart locked & loaded with all Deluxe Sizes.

I definitely want a Deluxe CoCasta.  And I want x2 Almond Glaze.  

I think I can wait until BF to restock on VF.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Hmp. Gurl....You know I can't talk.
> 
> I still got Enso Naturals and Jasmines.....
> 
> *Gone wave 'em in the Air and use 'em like I just don't care!*


  i wasnt gonna mention my jasmines but since you brought it up


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Blue Roze Beauty put a lot of my stuff in bottles that are shown in Jars.  

If it is shown in a jar, I want it in a Jar.

I know this may sound 'picky' but I would prefer it in a Jar if it is advertised in a Jar.

Is that picky?...erplexed

What do ya'll think?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *i wasnt gonna mention my jasmines but since you brought it up*


 
chebaby

 Gurl...that stuff right there _still_ smells so wonderfully delicious.... 

 I promise, I will make a dent in some of my Jasmine DC'ers this summa'.

 She must used a preservative from another _Planet_.


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair said:


> Blue Roze Beauty put a lot of my stuff in bottles that are shown in Jars.
> 
> If it is shown in a jar, I want it in a Jar.
> 
> I know this may sound 'picky' but I would prefer it in a Jar if it is advertised in a Jar.
> 
> *Is that picky*?...erplexed
> 
> *What do ya'll think*?


 
IDareT'sHair Nope not at all.  It ticks me off if I see it shown as bottle and receive jar and vice versa.  At least state product packaging may change.

In other related PJ news, my Belle Butters shipped.  I ordered Saturday or Sunday, so hopefully USPS doesn't royally screw this up and I can have by Saturday.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Gurl...that stuff right there _still_ smells so wonderfully delicious....
> 
> I promise, I will make a dent in some of my Jasmine DC'ers this summa'.
> 
> She must used a preservative from another _Planet_.


 mine still smells good too i cant make any promises though

what i will say is i think i fell back in love with HV whipped ends. i used it yesterday and my pony puff is still soft and shiny. it doesnt spread well on my air but once i work it in my hair dried soft and shiny. with dew my hair would have been looking rough by now, especially since my scarf never stays on during the night.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75 said:


> *Nope not at all. It ticks me off if I see it shown as bottle and receive jar and vice versa. At least state product packaging may change.
> 
> In other related PJ news, my Belle Butters shipped. I ordered Saturday or Sunday, so hopefully USPS doesn't royally screw this up and I can have by Saturday.*


 
Golden75

 I couldn't figure out what BB was?



chebaby said:


> *mine still smells good too i cant make any promises though
> 
> what i will say is i think i fell back in love with HV whipped ends. i used it yesterday and my pony puff is still soft and shiny. it doesnt spread well on my air but once i work it in my hair dried soft and shiny. with dew my hair would have been looking rough by now, especially since my scarf never stays on during the night.*



chebaby

 Yeah, I looked at my Whipped Ends.  

 I even looked at the Deluxe Size in Whipped Ends, but I don't need it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

Are you getting any SSI Riche?  This made my scalp itch.  

I sold it on the Exchange,  If I knew you liked it so much, I woulda' sent it to you. (At least 1 of them).

I have a Pomegrante and an Avocado sitting in a Cart and another Banana Brulee, which I probably won't get.erplexed

I'll definitely get the Pomegrante and the Avocado.  And I need to try the Seyani Butter to see if I like it.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Are you getting any SSI Riche? This made my scalp itch.
> 
> I sold it on the Exchange, If I knew you liked it so much, I woulda' sent it to you. (At least 1 of them).
> 
> I have a Pomegrante and an Avocado sitting in a Cart and another Banana Brulee, which I probably won't get.erplexed
> 
> I'll definitely get the Pomegrante and the Avocado. And I need to try the Seyani Butter to see if I like it.


 i certainly want one but i hate waiting for her shipping. it takes two weeks i be wanting my stuff NOW lol.

i did find a bottle of pomegrante conditioner but i wasnt that fond of that conditioner. it wasnt half as good as the avocado.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> i certainly want one but i hate waiting for her shipping. it takes two weeks i be wanting my stuff NOW lol.
> 
> *i did find a bottle of pomegrante conditioner but i wasnt that fond of that conditioner. it wasnt half as good as the avocado.*


 
chebaby

 Thanks for telling me that.  I may take that off my list. 

 I guess I need to try it before I decide to reup.

 Oh, and about the Riche: you can always get it from Hattache.com

 Ships fast and the shipping would probably be cheaper.


----------



## Froreal3

Finally got my Whipped Clouds that was missing from my order  They threw in a Black Vanilla Chai Body Butter for free. That was sitting in my cart, so that's nice to have received a gift that I wanted to actually try.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Froreal3

*cough* Oh...BJ gone make it right. 

Bet that.:dollar:


----------



## Froreal3

^^ IDareT'sHair


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Froreal3

Oh...don't get it Twisted BJ know how to stay paid.

She gone get that Monneeeeeeeeeee:dollar:


----------



## Angelbean

Why am I sittin over her *at work* playin around with this hairveda mock cart knowing I don't need nathin' lol but you know what I will allow myself 3 good purchases then I am done till bf


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair

I think my Avosoya oil might be rancid.  I will go to GNC tomm and buy some avocado oil and apricot oil too.  

This will be my first time trying apricot oil. Has anyone else ever used it before?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel Golden75

What Ya'll Dooin'


----------



## Beamodel

I also think I'm gonna start mixing oils in my DC again. I need to use my oils more so they don't go rancid. I won't accomplish this by only using these to seal with. 

I will start doing my normal washes, DC'ing and then HOT (like what I was doing with bask YAM)


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel

I've been putting mine on top of my DC'er when I Steam. 

There was a Thread about applying Oil with your DC'er when you Steam, so it is helping me use up my HTN Oil that lost its scent.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel

ETA:  I liked Apricot Oil.

I really liked Jojoba too.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair

Yea, I've been putting them on top if my hair too while steaming. I'm gonna switch it up on my next secession to see if I prefer it mixed in my DC. I can't remember if I liked it mixed in or not.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair said:


> Beamodel  ETA:  I liked Apricot Oil.  I really liked Jojoba too.



IDareT'sHair

Thanks I've never used it before. I will get it tomorrow. I've read that it's a medium weight to light oil.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel said:


> Yea, I've been putting them on top if my hair too while steaming. I'm gonna switch it up on my *next secession to see if I prefer it mixed in my DC. I can't remember if I liked it mixed in or not.*


 
Beamodel

 Keep me posted on both "Experiments" 1) When you do it after DC'ing and 2) when you @ bolded.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair

Will do chica


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel

I need to unbox my AO's & stick them in the Fridge. erplexed 

I read in another Thread someone said theirs went Rancid...


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair

I have three old ones, mines haven't gone rancid yet. They are in the top of my bathroom closet.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel

What x3 do you have?  

I had an Island Naturals go bad on me early in my HHJ, cause I forgot I had it and it was in the bottom of a box.erplexed

It separated and got really watery on top and smelled bad.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel

I have:
x1 GPB
x2 HSR
x2 WC

Lemme go put them up now while we're talmbout it.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair

GPB Lavender - old 
White Camilla - kinda old 
Honey Sucke Rose - got in December


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel

I forgot they also sent you a 2 ounce of whatever one you ordered. 

Nice.  I can start on those 1st.

OT: I'm baggying in M-T for a couple hours.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel

I woulda' blew straight threw that GPB.

I probably bought my GPB back in December/January. 

I got it really cheap during a Vitacost Sale.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair

AO conditioners are just ok for me. I thinks it's the aloe that's hair don't really care for. I only repurchased HSR in December to see if my hair had changed it's mind and Nope!


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair

My scalp is sore in certain spots. I think imma pull bck on mt for a few days i think


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Beamodel

Mine usually gets like that (very tender). : 

Right now I have no issues with that which is very surprising.

I'll end it on the 30th. 

 But I probably won't get my T/U until Mothers Day Weekend? Or the following weekend. 

Hopefully, the Friday before Mothers Day.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel

Girl, there is so much stuff out there.....I ain't thought about no AO in Yeeearrs!

But, it will work good for me after Henna. 

I can see slathering that HSR or WC on and Steaming afterwards.  

And it won't bother me in the least on how much I use either.

They will be good to restore the Moisture back.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair

I don't know when I will do my next relaxer. Maybe at the end of this month but I'm trying go to go for 12 weeks. I'm 8 past on thursday.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel

Did you do yours when you went to that Ball?  I'm trying to remember when I did mine?


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair said:


> Beamodel  Did you do yours when you went to that Ball?  I'm trying to remember when I did mine?



IDareT'sHair

Yes the last thurs in Feb. I think you did yours a week after me or either that same weekend.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel

When is your order from APB arriving?  

I don't have anything coming........_surprisingly_

Oops!  I take that back.  I got Komaza Scalp Rx.


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair said:


> Beamodel Golden75  What Ya'll Dooin'



IDareT'sHair I'm late as usual   I was getting caught up on Basketball Wives.  I tried to lurk while watching, but dem crazy chicks had my full attention.  Imma start rotating in my AO's too.  I really did not ever consider them going bad.    

Beamodel I planned to do the same thing, start using oils and may even melt down some butters and use on top of my DC's.  Or steam with them after DC.  Gonna experiment


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair

It isn't scheduled to ship until tomorrow I think. But I added the Ayurvedic oil to it so I'm not sure now. I'm in no hurry


----------



## Beamodel

Golden75

I don't like this season of BBW. They are too messy for me. Especially Sunday. They too old to act like that.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75 

I was sad my HTN Oil lost it's scent. 

Because it smells deliciously like Buttercreme Frosting (Like the Lotion etc....) and my Oil lost its scent.

So, I decided to just use it Steaming DC'ers.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75 Beamodel

Ya'll keep me posted on Ya'll experiments.  Melting down Buttas' & Thangs


----------



## Golden75

Beamodel said:


> Golden75  I don't like this season of BBW. They are too messy for me. Especially Sunday. They too old to act like that.



Beamodel Yea i think if Sundy & Jackie were gone they could get along.  I hate that I enjoy ratchet TV.


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair I can't think of any other way to get this stuff used before it goes bad.  These butters don't budge!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel Golden75

I should be using up a few things on Friday.

I also found 1/2 8oz Jar of Enso Naturals Seabuckthorn & Burdock DC'er I need to use up.

So, open I have:
SD's Razz 
EN Seabuckthorn
KBB Luscious
Fleurtzy

All of these almost gone...


----------



## Beamodel

Golden75 said:


> Beamodel Yea i think if Sundy & Jackie were gone they could get along.  I hate that I enjoy ratchet TV.



Golden75

Lol. I know right. What happened to that other new girl that had shirt hair on the sides. She didn't like draya


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75

I'm ready to use up a bunch of stuff *seriously*

I think by my M-Day list being so skimpy that should help.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair
Golden75

I've been thinking about buying some fragrance oils and adding it to stuff.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel

All my stuff is pretty much 'scented' I wouldn't know where to start??

And I don't need nothing else to be PJ'ing on.

If KV has a decent Sale, I might pick up a couple.


----------



## Golden75

Beamodel said:


> @Golden75
> 
> Lol. I know right. What happened to that other new girl that had shirt hair on the sides. She didn't like draya


 
Beamodel She just disappeared. They do that from time to time.  I guess she had no story line/drama. 

I think I'm going to use AOWC this weekend, if it's still good.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Well....my little mini vacay is ova'.

I may try to sneak in a couple days around Memorial Day.


----------



## divachyk

Class is kicking my boo-tay! I am behind on life in general. Hope all is well. 

Beamodel, hope your scalp feels better.
IDareT'sHair, days off fly by!!!


----------



## Beamodel

divachyk
Thank you

IDareT'sHair
I purchased avocado & apricot oil today. I'm testing the apricot out right now. Seems very light. GNC had BOGO 50%


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel

I had both Apricot & Avocado and thoroughly enjoyed them both.

I also liked Hempseed & Jojoba and never replaced the 4 of them.  

Just moved on to other stuff, but each of them were good.

Glad you got them.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair

I have hemp. It didn't do much for my hair. I might revisit it one day. I have jojoba too.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel

You have a nice stash of Oils Girlie!

I also liked/loved Rice Bran.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Mixed up some Henna for Friday.


----------



## Rozlewis

IDareT'sHair

This is my Henna weekend too. I apply the Henna on Friday and leave it in overnight and complete the process Saturday morning.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair said:


> Beamodel  You have a nice stash of Oils Girlie!  I also liked/loved Rice Bran.



IDareT'sHair

I would like to try rice bran by itself. I only have it premixed in KV blends


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair said:


> Mixed up some Henna for Friday.



IDareT'sHair

Haha I was thinking about doing a henna treatment on Friday too. I'm still not sure yet though.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Rozlewis

I'll only leave mine on a few hours. Can't do the overnight. 

But I will use a couple of those 2oz AO's that came with my order to Steam with.

I may also apply more AO (either WC or HSR) after Steaming and leave it on under a plastic cap a few hours afterwards.


----------



## Beamodel

In purchased Nupur 9 Herb Henna  I will do my treatment tomorrow.


----------



## Golden75

I think it's gonna be an AO weekend for me too.  I  know I have gpb & wc open, most likely i'll use wc.

Eta:
  lawd i said this upthread.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75

It's still all good G!  Gone & Pete & Repeat.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75

I'm trying to decide on WC or HSR?


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair said:


> Golden75  It's still all good G!  Gone & Pete & Repeat.



 IDareT'sHair Thanks.  I'm like dang old age!!!  

I wanna use HSR, but WC is open so I feel obligated. I need to see how much WC i have left, may need to use both.


----------



## Brownie518

Hey ladies. What's goin on? APB sale tomorrow??


----------



## Golden75

Brownie518 said:


> Hey ladies. What's goin on? APB sale tomorrow??



I forgot all about this.  Gonna try to forget again.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75 Brownie518

Yeah...Imma try to pass on APB too.

OT: I got b.a.s.k. YAM on a Swap with Ltown.


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair I was thinking if revisiting YAM.  I need to try the apple sourghum, got a couple in the stash.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75

Yeah...I may use YAM tomorrow after my Henna Rx.


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair said:


> Golden75  Yeah...I may use YAM tomorrow after my Henna Rx.



Sounds good!!!  I need to check that dang AO.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

AFROVEDA has FREE SHIPPING on purchases over $25.00


----------



## Beamodel

Used up APB cookie dough spray. 

1/2 way used up APB Blueberry cheesecake & Marshmallow clouds spray


----------



## Ltown

Hi ladies!

can't sleep so I order APB leave in's
Marshmallow clounds
coco and avocado
loads of coconut
Ice coffee cowash

I finally realized I like liquid and not creamy leavein my hair take too long to dry. I usually by mane/tail leave in that stuff is awesome. So I hope the pathenol  do it stuff in APB does detangle.


----------



## Beamodel

Ltown said:


> Hi ladies!  can't sleep so I order APB leave in's Marshmallow clounds coco and avocado loads of coconut Ice coffee cowash  I finally realized I like liquid and not creamy leavein my hair take too long to dry. I usually by mane/tail leave in that stuff is awesome. So I hope the pathenol  do it stuff in APB does detangle.



Ltown

I love the marshmallow clouds scent.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Used up:  DevaCurl No Poo (x1 Back Up) Will repurchase at some point.


----------



## Beamodel

Hi ladies. Just applied my Nupur Henna


----------



## FelaShrine

Gawd, after I get Hairveda stuff if thre's a mday sale (cant wait to try their stuff finally) Im so done. I have stuff coming and Ive no idea where Im gonna put them all


----------



## IDareT'sHair

FelaShrine

Just don't let your Cousin know you've done a major Haul


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Beamodel

Imma try to leave this Henna in at least until 8:00


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I want something.....but I don't want APB.  (No real reason)


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Beamodel  Imma try to leave this Henna in at least until 8:00



IDareT'sHair

I will rinse mines at 7:30. I only need about two hours of henna. After that I will have about an hour if DC and oil treatments. Long night YIKES


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel said:


> I will rinse mines at 7:30. I only need about two hours of henna. After that I will have about an hour if DC and oil treatments. *Long night YIKES*


 
Beamodel

 Gurl.....You just read my mind.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel

I just remembered I said I was going to use HSR or WC to DC with after my Henna Rx. 

I may use x1 of each of those 2 ounces they sent free with your order.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair
Yup u sure did. I'm gonna use Riche. I hope it can handle moisturizing my hair after this henna. If not, I took out JessiCurl too. Just in case.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel

Both of those are very nice choices.  Riche & JCurl.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel

I pulled out White Camelia.  Will use it with HTN Oil on top.  Will follow up with YAM.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Beamodel

It felt good to finally use up something.  

Will also use up my last corner of Fleurtzy. (I have x1 back up of that discontinued Hair Rx).


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair

That YAM is good but I'm gonna use avocado oil after my henna and DC for about 30 mins. 

Using up stuff is always great. I'm blowing through my APB sprays. My last order should be here tomorrow.

I have two marshmallow clouds sprays. One marshmallow Ayurvedic cream and one birthday cake Ayurvedic oil.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I found curlyhersheygirl email and just emailed her.  

I am really worried about her.  I hope she writes me back. 

And let me know she's okay.

Curly is my girl.  And a huge "Quiet PJ" 

Curly don't play with that Haulin' on the D-L.

I miss her.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel said:


> *That YAM is good but I'm gonna use avocado oil after my henna and DC for about 30 mins.
> 
> Using up stuff is always great. I'm blowing through my APB sprays. My last order should be here tomorrow.
> 
> I have two marshmallow clouds sprays. One marshmallow Ayurvedic cream and one birthday cake Ayurvedic oil.*


 
Beamodel

 All of this sounds Delish!


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair said:


> I found curlyhersheygirl email and just emailed her.  I am really worried about her.  I hope she writes me back.  And let me know she's okay.  Curly is my girl.  And a huge "Quiet PJ"  Curly don't play with that Haulin' on the D-L.  I miss her.



IDareT'sHair

That's good. Keep us posted


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel

I will.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Beamodel

Under the dryer with AE Garlic.  

Been using that a little more frequently since I've been using M-Tek (just as a precaution).

Will steam in a bit for an Hour. 

I hope I don't have no problems getting that AO out of the bottle.erplexed 

You know that is always a huge Pain in the Rump.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair

It sure is. Those conditioners are <<THICK>>


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel

I just had to cut that 2oz bottle open. 

Now I know why I moved on.  

What a Pain.

They are just as hard and cumbersome as BFH to get out of the bottle.


----------



## Brownie518

Hey girls
What ya'll doin? I massaged in some Amla Brahmi oil. I'll be washing tomorrow.


----------



## Brownie518

I hope my 2nd APB order ships soon. The Pudding is on its last leg...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

Beamodel and I are Henna'ing

I'm Steaming now with AO White Cameila after fighting to get it out of the bottleerplexed


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518

I don't have anything coming.

Oh, I take that back...

 I got a "Swap" coming from LTown.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair

I have 2 APB orders and Silk Dreams coming.


----------



## Brownie518

I need to order some JBCO


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

Nice!

Imma try to make it until M-Day or the next Big Sale. 

Whichever comes 1st.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *I need to order some JBCO*




Brownie518

 I used some ED JBCO last night

 I should pull out my BoBeam Peppermint Rice Bran Oil or 1/2 Bottle of KV I put back so I wouldn't kill it off.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair

I rinsed out my henna. This was my fist time using Nupur 9 herb and I must say I like it. I'm steaming with SSI Riche now ( thanks T)


----------



## Beamodel

Brownie518

Have you ever used SD Avocado Pudding?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518

This YAM is a very unusual product?

I need to finish up:
KBB
EN Seabuckthorn & Horsetail
SD Razz
YAM
*all are less than 1/2 Jar*

Soon, because I want to try to use Jasmines exclusively June, July, August.

 I hope I can do it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel

No Thank You!

OT: I watched a couple reviews on b.a.s.k. Cacao Bark...I was sorta' tempted.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair said:


> Beamodel  No Thank You!  OT: I watched a couple reviews on b.a.s.k. Cacao Bark...I was sorta' tempted.



IDareT'sHair
Try it. You might like it. It just didn't do anything for my hair.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Beamodel

That Sale will hafta' be pretty deep, cause I ain't about to spend $20 on something and not like it.erplexed

I remember we all bought that KBB Pre-Rx for $25 and it was terrible. 

And we all agreed it was terrible and a total waste of money.

I have an unopened 16oz Jar of EN Cacao Bark DC'er to use up 1st anyway.


----------



## Brownie518

Beamodel

Yeah I used to use the Avocado Pudding. Once i tried the Razz, I never looked back.


IDareT'sHair
Yeah YAM is weird


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel

It's a very strange product.  Not sure how to fully review it. 

I used it alone and now after DC'ing.  

I may finish this jar up like that (using it after DC'ing with something else).

I may even mix it like folks were/are mixing it with the Cacao Bark.

I might mix it with some of the other things I have open.

Whiskey Vanilla is my joint though (as you would say)


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair Got my AOWC ready for tomorrow.  Glad it's still good. 

I didn't know what to think of YAM either.  I liked it best after DC, but it is def an odd product.  I may revisit one day,  well one Black Friday.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Golden75

G -- 

Gurl...I had to Wrestle that bottle of AO White Camelia down to the ground like I was fightin' a Bear Fruit Hair Bottle. #frustrating

Um..Yeah...I'm getting another YAM on a Swap with Ltown, but I'm totally baffled about how to use it and what it's really suppose to be doing???????


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair

I just rinsed that Riche out. Now I applied avocado oil and placed JessiCurl on top under my heat therapy wrap. 

I like YAM. It makes my hair soft but I use it after I DC with something. I've never tried it as a DC by itself.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Golden75

G -- I think my best option with YAM is to: 1) use it after DC'ing with something else 2) Mix it together with something else.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel said:


> *I just rinsed that Riche out. Now I applied avocado oil and placed JessiCurl on top under my heat therapy wrap.
> 
> I like YAM. It makes my hair soft but I use it after I DC with something. I've never tried it as a DC by itself*.


 
Beamodel

 All of that (above) sounds good.

 re: YAM - I will use it after DC'ing or Mix it with something else.

 It definitely wasn't bad by itself though.  

 It's such a strange concoction.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair
Golden75

Yes YAM is definitely different.


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Golden75  G -- I think my best option with YAM is to: 1) use it after DC'ing with something else 2) Mix it together with something else.



I think I tried YAM multiple ways.  Dang wish i could remember.  It may have been best on top of dc - steam dc, struggle apply YAM steam again.  Meh.  I'll find out when I buy it again 

My WC seems like it will easily come out if I take the cap off.  I know the HSR will be a problem!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I sure wish Hairveda wouldn't have changed the scent on the ACV Rinse. 
I don't like the new scent and it's a Staple for me. which make me not liking it even more difficult

I should write her and tell her she should offer it in the Original Scent too.

The 'new' scent is to Florally for me. I hate "Floral"erplexed

@Brownie518 Golden75 Beamodel


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75 said:


> I* think I tried YAM multiple ways. Dang wish i could remember. It may have been best on top of dc - steam dc, struggle apply YAM steam again. Meh. I'll find out when I buy it again
> *
> My WC seems like it will easily come out if I take the cap off. I know the HSR will be a problem!



@Golden75

Yeah that YAM is tricky! 

A Good "Research" Project for the PJ Crew.

I could not get that WC out. I have HSR & GPB too.


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair & Beamodel YAM is certainly something else! 

I need to see how much AO i have.  I'm estimating about 5-6 bottles


----------



## Babygrowth

IDareT'sHair said:


> I sure wish Hairveda wouldn't have changed the scent on the ACV Rinse.
> I don't like the new scent and it's a Staple for me. which make me not liking it even more difficult
> 
> I should write her and tell her she should offer it in the Original Scent too.
> 
> The 'new' scent is to Florally for me. I hate "Floral"erplexed
> 
> @Brownie518 Golden75 Beamodel



Wait... What?! That scent is part of the reason why I loved it soo much so warm and slightly spiced! Sorry... came out of lurk mode for this. Been sick all week  couldn't wash my hair or anything. Smh...


----------



## Brownie518

I dont like Floral,  either IDareT'sHair
The apple scent was good.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75

Do you or have you tried Brown Butter Beauty's Babbasu DC'er?  I need to get to that soon too.

I have x2 jars and I've been reading "Mixed" Reviews on it.

I wanted to buy that 16oz Jar EnExit had in the Exchange Forum, but something was wrong with my PayPal 

In the past the reviews have always been positive.  Lately, I've read several not so flattering reviews of the product.

What say You?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *I dont like Floral, either*
> *The apple scent was good*.



Brownie518

 You know that ACV Rinse is our joint. 

 Now, she done went & messed it up.erplexed

 Now, I don't even see all the Cinnamon and Herbs & Spices floating around in it.

 It was perfect. 

 Now, I 'dread' using it, because I don't care for the smell.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Babygrowth

Gurl...it's Funk-Ay now.

Gone back to Lurkin'.....Imma email her.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75 said:


> *I need to see how much AO i have. I'm estimating about 5-6 bottles*


 
Golden75

 I have 5
 x2 HSR
 x2 WC
 x1 GPB

 And x3 2oz bottles that came with the Full-Sized Bottles


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 Babygrowth

Sent email to Hairveda.  *crosses fingers*

Lawd I don't know what Imma do when it's time to reup.  

Claudie's you have to Mix and I'm too Lazy to be playing Mixtress and AV Shipping takes to durn long.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair

 And the Apple scent sometimes lingered a bit. I cant take that with Floral


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair

I have the acv rinse but I have yet to use it. It might be rancid. It's in the fridge but I've had it for a while. Like 6 mths or more.


----------



## Brownie518

I might have some Claudie's. AV rinse is nice too, but......


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel

I don't think it's bad.  I've kept it longer than that. 

Brownie518

I have Claudie's too.  Just don't want to mix it. 

I'd like to try AV's but can't take the wait. I may get some next Sale tho'.  

I don't know how much longer I can hang with the new Jardin Scent.

I know I have about x5 bottles left.  

Maybe x2 of the Old ones (I'm saving) and x3 of the newer ones.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *And the Apple scent sometimes lingered a bit. I cant take that with Floral*


 
Brownie518

 Girl...I was/am just thinking the exact same thing now that my hair is dry.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

Pulled out my N'Joi Green Tea Butter (blast from the past)

Oooooh that stuff smells sooooo Good


----------



## Golden75

Good morning!  Got my SD ship notice.


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair said:


> Golden75  I have 5 x2 HSR x2 WC x1 GPB  And x3 2oz bottles that came with the Full-Sized Bottles



IDareT'sHair Sounds like what I thinkI have.  I think I got a Rosa Mosqueta to try also.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel

Just wanted to tell you my hair is surprisingly 'soft' and doesn't feel as dry after my Henna Session.

I will definitely be keeping an eye on my Moisture.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 Babygrowth

You all will find this funny!  

I heard back from BJ.  And yes, she will return ACV Rinse back to the original scent.  

She said:  "When the Bosses Speak, We Listen"

Hmph.  And folks be askin' how BJ stay paid!  Betta' ask somebody


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel

Hey Ms. Bea!


----------



## Babygrowth

IDareT'sHair said:


> Brownie518 Babygrowth
> 
> You all will find this funny!
> 
> I heard back from BJ.  And yes, she will return ACV Rinse back to the original scent.
> 
> She said:  "When the Bosses Speak, We Listen"
> 
> Hmph.  And folks be askin' how BJ stay paid!  Betta' ask somebody



 I know that's right!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Babygrowth

YAY!  I'm happy because I was going to 'hate' tryna' find a replacement.

BJ prolly know it stank too. 

She was just waiting on someone else to say it.


----------



## Babygrowth

right! I hope she changes it before or for the sale coming I need like x4 of those bottled. I never want to run out again! I'm going to try Claudies today hopefully. Just hate washing my hair with a cold! IDareT'sHair


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Babygrowth

I know. She said she was going to change it on her site. 

If not, when I order during the Sale, I will put it in the "Notes to Seller" 

I hope you feel better soon.  Maybe you should wait until you feel better to wash?

What are you 1-2 weeks Post?


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair said:


> Beamodel  Just wanted to tell you my hair is surprisingly 'soft' and doesn't feel as dry after my Henna Session.  I will definitely be keeping an eye on my Moisture.



IDareT'sHair

My hair feels ok. Not as soft as it normally is. I might end up DC'ing again. Idk yet. Maybe the Riche isn't for me.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel

It may not be for you?  You didn't care for Banana Brule either did you?

Do you think you will end up re-DC'ing?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel

I made a small LN (Lace Naturals) Cart.  Not sure if I'll get it tho'?

OT:  I did hear back from Ms. Curly.  She's slowly feeling better.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair said:


> Beamodel  It may not be for you?  You didn't care for Banana Brule either did you?  Do you think you will end up re-DC'ing?



IDareT'sHair

Nope, didn't like the banana brûlée either no think it's the aloe content in it perhaps.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair

I'm glad she is doing well.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel

You did like the Seyani Butter right?  And Okra Winfrey.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel

I see I can get a Gallon of Moist 24/7 for around $30.00.  I'm really thinking on that.  

I had x2 Deluxe in a Cart, which is now showing OOS.

It might be best for me to get a Gallon. 

If I decide to do that, I won't get MoistPRO, Acai Phyto Berry or Red Roobis (which I already have in my Stash).


----------



## Babygrowth

IDareT'sHair said:


> Babygrowth
> 
> I know. She said she was going to change it on her site.
> 
> If not, when I order during the Sale, I will put it in the "Notes to Seller"
> 
> I hope you feel better soon.  Maybe you should wait until you feel better to wash?
> 
> What are you 1-2 weeks Post?



Lol. I will do that too! Thanks T! Yep I'm 1 week 2-3 days post. I can't stop playing in my hair! Lol! I love the feel of water on my scalp and hair  Guess I'll just continue to use my APB deliciousness until I'm better.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Babygrowth

Yeah...You need to be feeling better before you try to do your Hair.

I just went it my Fridge and pitched a couple Shi-Naturals Products I had in there.

I didn't even open them. 

I just chucked them (because I already know they are probably bad).erplexed

I'm working on my M-Day list and tryna' decide if I'll get this stuff from LACE in another Hour.


----------



## Babygrowth

I wanted to get that Brahmi DC'er off of the forum. What else do you like from them? Also how do you normally wear your hair? IDareT'sHair


----------



## divachyk

I'm glad curlyhersheygirl is feeling better IDareT'sHair.

Beamodel, my hair is growing out of love with HV Sitri. I think you mentioned you're not fond of it, right? It just doesn't seem to hydrate my hair enough.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair said:


> Beamodel  You did like the Seyani Butter right?  And Okra Winfrey.



IDareT'sHair

Yes I love them both. I think the aloe content don't bother me in okra bc it's a protein conditioner and I flow up with something moisturizing.

I can use aloe only in that manner bc it acts like a protein for me.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair said:


> Beamodel  I see I can get a Gallon of Moist 24/7 for around $30.00.  I'm really thinking on that.   I had x2 Deluxe in a Cart, which is now showing OOS.  It might be best for me to get a Gallon.  If I decide to do that, I won't get MoistPRO, Acai Phyto Berry or Red Roobis (which I already have in my Stash).



IDareT'sHair

That's a good deal. I love moist pro and Acai berry


----------



## Beamodel

divachyk said:


> I'm glad curlyhersheygirl is feeling better IDareT'sHair.  Beamodel, my hair is growing out of love with HV Sitri. I think you mentioned you're not fond of it, right? It just doesn't seem to hydrate my hair enough.



divachyk

I love Sitrinillah but my hair has been craving something else lately. I have two jars and I will not swap or sell them bc I'm sure my hair will behave nicely again for Sitrinillah.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Babygrowth

I like the Supreme Moisture Butter and the More Moisture Hair crème is also nice.

I haven't tried the Bramhi yet or the Ayurvedic Scalp Mist.

Right now I'm wigging it.  Don't know for how much longer tho'?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel

I thought it over and I will wait and get the Gallon maybe BF?  

I have _Liters_ of Stuff I need to use up.

I currently have a Liter of:
JC Shealoe
Curls Coconut Sublime
Oyin Honey Hemp
Moist 24/7 (multiple 16oz)
MoistPRO (multiple 16oz)
Acai Phyto (multiple 16oz)
Amala Crème Rinse (multiples)

My Komaza came today.  I forgot I had ordered that!...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Can't bring myself to pull the Trigger on LACE. 

So, I probably won't get it.  My Stash is a hotmess. 

So, adding to it right now just seems


----------



## Golden75

Finished HV Vatika Frosting - 2 backups.


----------



## Golden75

Also finished CJ smoothing lotion, no backups, but i do have the smoothing conditioner


----------



## divachyk

I won't get rid of my HV Sitri either but it's not making my hair dance like it once did. Not sure what that is about. Maybe I need to take a mini break from it and revisit later. I have 1 or 2 jars remaining...think it's 2. Too lazy to go check.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My b.a.sk. YAM (Swap) came from @Ltown today!


 Thanks Ltown!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Used Up: 
x1 LG Whipped Ginger Moisturizing Hair Crème (no back ups - will not repurchase)


----------



## Golden75

Hairveda doing a little something.  Pic cut off, moisture trio is $25


----------



## Beamodel

I pulled out my SD Mocha Milk. I guess I will use this for a few days to switch things up a bit. My bottle is half way done anyways.

I want more destination hydration and I want to try the avocado pudding. The darn shop is STILL CLOSED :-(


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75

That $25 Moisture Trio is a Good Deal!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel said:


> *I pulled out my SD Mocha Milk. I guess I will use this for a few days to switch things up a bit. My bottle is half way done anyways.
> 
> I want more destination hydration and I want to try the avocado pudding. The darn shop is STILL CLOSED :-(*


 
Beamodel

 I was out there yesterday seeing if the Nourish was back in Stock.

 Everything is still showing OOS


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Baggying with: BRB Pumpkin Puree & BoBeam's Hair Rootz Oil in Peppermint.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@chebaby

Guess What?

I 'finally' bought - x1 8oz Naturalista Juicy!

I wanted something I didn't have, and I've always wanted this.

It better be right.


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair said:


> Golden75  That $25 Moisture Trio is a Good Deal!



IDareT'sHair Agreed


----------



## Froreal3

Hey ladies. I have not been paying attention to sales, which is good for me. I am still loving my APB stuff. About done with my Buttercream  leave in spray. I am almost done with Oyin Hair Dew.

I am about to wash, protein, dc with the last of this SD VS and probably tension blow dry.

Sent from my Snow White Frost Galaxy S4 using LHCF


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Um..So..I watched a couple YT Videos on Naturalista Juicy L-I. 

It was some-what mixed, but there were also a lot of negative reviews which always kept me from purchasing it when it first launched...

So, I'm kinda having a wee-bit of Buyers Remorse. 

So, I hope I like it. (ALOT). It was free shipping, so that's a plus (I guess).

And had I not purchased it, I would have always been curious about it.  

The same things that 'disturbed' me at the beginning are still the same:

Price
Consistency Issues
Not getting a Full Jar
Ship Time

Either way, I guess I can always chalk it up to "research" *crosses fingers*


----------



## Beamodel

I poured 1oz of my APB spray in a separate bottle and added about 1/2 teaspoon of avocado Oil to it. Awwwwww man! This just made me love the spray even more . 

Wonderful combo


----------



## Beamodel

Oh I'm going back to bunning for a while. Maybe a month or until I get my next relaxer. I don't know yet.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75

G - Have you ever had Naturalist Juicy?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel said:


> *I poured 1oz of my APB spray in a separate bottle and added about 1/2 teaspoon of avocado Oil to it. Awwwwww man! This just made me love the spray even more .
> 
> Wonderful combo*


 
Beamodel

 Sounds really Delish!



Beamodel said:


> *Oh I'm going back to bunning for a while. Maybe a month or until I get my next relaxer. I don't know yet.*


 
Beamodel

 Doesn't sound like a bad idea.  Any reason?


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair

I just want to keep my ends tucked away for a little while. I usually have my hair hanging or in a pony tail hanging.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Beamodel

Oh....I wanted to tell you: Instead of getting the Eqyss Rehydrant, I just got the Avocado Mist.

If I like it, I'll go back and get the Rehydrant. The ingredients were very similar.

Still M-Tek'ing. 3 more days to go.

Imma see if I can get my Niece the Friday before M-Day.

 This is the 2nd Purchase I made today, of something I didn't have.

 No sense in me buying "Multiples" of other stuff.  

 It just got to be too much.


----------



## DoDo

Beamodel said:


> I poured 1oz of my APB spray in a separate bottle and added about 1/2 teaspoon of avocado Oil to it. Awwwwww man! This just made me love the spray even more .
> 
> Wonderful combo




I am about to try this . I know I will  it too.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I pulled my Afroveda Power Oasis Fruit Cocktail out of the Fridge.

It is FULL of good Ayurvedic Ingredients. The scent may get on my nerves tho' 

But Imma start using that soon. 

I thought about pulling out the Jar of BM Luscious, but have had the Fruit Cocktail longer.

Imma stay in my Stash for a minute and get some things taken care of.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Beamodel
> 
> Oh....I wanted to tell you: Instead of getting the Eqyss Rehydrant, I just got the Avocado Mist.
> 
> If I like it, I'll go back and get the Rehydrant. The ingredients were very similar.
> 
> Still M-Tek'ing. 3 more days to go.
> 
> Imma see if I can get my Niece the Friday before M-Day.
> 
> This is the 2nd Purchase I made today, of something I didn't have.
> 
> No sense in me buying "Multiples" of other stuff.
> 
> It just got to be too much.



IDareT'sHair

I just quit Mega Tek'ing my scalp is tender


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel

Have you tried the Eqyss Avocado Mist?


----------



## Beamodel

DoDo said:


> I am about to try this . I know I will  it too.



DoDo

I know you will love it. BTW i have been stalking all of your post lately... Hehehe... you know I say that with sister love


----------



## DoDo

Beamodel said:


> DoDo
> 
> I know you will love it. BTW i have been stalking all of your post lately... Hehehe... you know I say that with sister love



Sister love!


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair said:


> Beamodel  Have you tried the Eqyss Avocado Mist?



IDareT'sHair

No, I haven't tried that one. I will look at the ingredients and see if it's something I like.


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair said:


> Golden75
> 
> G - Have you ever had Naturalist Juicy?



IDareT'sHair I was just about to tell ya   I had it awhile ago, I think when it first came out.  Now I'm a lil old (not really, but really ) so if I remember correctly I did like the product.  I debated purchasing again, but her prices are a bit high, and there were some cons.  I have a sample that  I plan to use at some point to see if I need to purchase on a good sale.  I did not like the residue it leaves on the hands, some products are worse than others with the weird residue, juicy is up there.  Hair was moisturized well with the product.  Mine did melt some so it lost some whippy/airy-ness, had to refrigerate.  The container was not filled, so don't know if it was from melting or just the way they don't fill to brim.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Golden75

Gurl...I betta' like this mess! 

 I watched one very recent Review and it was pretty filled up.

But some of them others looked like a 1/3 of the product was missing or had settled.


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair Yup they called it settling.  I think they caught a lot of flack for that.


----------



## Brownie518

Hey, ladies. What's up? 
I washed last night..finished up an SD Vanilla Silk (1 backup, 2 on the way). a Hairveda pH Rinse (1 backup) and an Njoi Tea rinse (several bags left).

My first APB order shipped. Still waiting on the 2nd and my SD order. I'm still loving the Leave In spray, Hair Tonic, and that Pudding!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75

Hmpf.  We'll see when it gets here if it's settled or if I got cheated out of a 1/3 of the product.  

I am still 'unsure' how to use it? erplexed  So, I'll hafta' play around with it.

I saw a review where a person ordered early 02/14.  They got it sometime mid 03/14.

So, that has me concerned.

Brownie518

Good Job using stuff up & hangin' with APB.


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair Yes, shipping was left to be desired also.  Can't believe they haven't fixed that.  I think I used it while twisting.


----------



## divachyk

I finally got around to using APB hair creme and it's  I'm running through it rather quickly. I will order more soon. I didn't this past sale but will later.


----------



## Beamodel

divachyk said:


> I finally got around to using APB hair creme and it's  I'm running through it rather quickly. I will order more soon. I didn't this past sale but will later.



divachyk

Isn't it yummy. Do you have the regular or the ayuverdic one?


----------



## FelaShrine

so..how long does her shipping take..


----------



## Beamodel

Brownie518
IDareT'sHair
Golden75

Did you all see that Silk Dreams online ordering is temp suspended for a few months and only the best selling items will be on Etsy during that time period. 

I wonder why? She said she will update more with an email. Anyways it's posted in the vendor forum section. 

I wanted to try the avocado pudding and get more destination hydration...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75

Um..Yeah..that Video from February and the Girl got it mid March is unacceptable.  

I started to send them a message via ArtFire to cancel my order after watching several sub-standard reviews.  

But I saw all Sales were final (and I really want to try it).

I'll just file a Dispute on them if things aren't to my liking.  Yeah, I said it.  And I mean it.

I have a ZERO Tolerance Policy for Bad Vendors in 2014.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Beamodel

No, I did not see where they halted their orders. That's too bad. 

I was really looking forward to buying a couple things during the 10%-15% Mothers Day Sale. 

They were on my List.  Which is getting smaller.

I wanted that Nourish. I love that stuff. 

If anybody got any, they need to send me some.

Thankfully, I bought some DH off the Exchange Forum a while back.

I have a pretty decent Stash currently, with the exception of Nourish and the Mocha Milk (which I wanted to try).

Oh Well, I'll just stick that Moneeee someplace else. *side eyes BJ*

And that's why she stay paid. She gone get that monneee.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair

I was looking at the ingredients for nourish. I have every single one of those oils except for rice bran (by itself). 

Ingredients: Persea americana(Avocado) Oil, Carthamus tinctorius (Safflower) Oil, Prunus armeniaca (Apricot) Kernel Oil, Simmondsia chinensis(Jojoba) Oil, Limnanthes alba (Meadowfoam) Seed Oil,Oryza sativa(Rice Bran) Oil,Triticum vulgare(Wheat Germ) Oil, Vitamin E,Fragrance

I've tried vanilla silk twice and it was just ok for my hair. I really want to try the avocado one though. I guess I will keep the small amount of destination hydration as a moisturizer for my ends only them. Oh well


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel

Thanks for sharing the ingredients, but you know I ain't mixing up nothin'. 

I just love the smell.  And the performance is good too.  

I was lookin' at that like: Why is she sending me the ingredients.

But I have other oils that do what it do (Marie Dean Argan, PBN, AV, HV).  

I just like the smell of that one in Indulgence in particular.

I liked the Avocado (of course I hated the scent as you well know), but performance-wise, it's no better IMHO than Razz, VS etc....

At least, I didn't find it any better than those and most definitely not SW II (which is probably my favorite DC'er in her line).  

SWII and the Mocha one would probably be my favorite DC'ers from SD's.  And maybe the Razz as a runner-up.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

*Lurking*.........


----------



## MileHighDiva

Beamodel said:


> Brownie518
> IDareT'sHair
> Golden75
> 
> Did you all see that Silk Dreams online ordering is temp suspended for a few months and only the best selling items will be on Etsy during that time period.
> 
> *I wonder why?* She said she will update more with an email. Anyways it's posted in the vendor forum section.
> 
> I wanted to try the avocado pudding and get more destination hydration...



I think she is nearing the due date of her second baby.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair

I just ordered two avocado puddings. I hope I like them


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel

After I read your Post, I ran up in there to see if Nourish was In-Stock. 

Still OOS.erplexed

So, I guess I'll get KV Oil(s) to get my Oil Fix or maybe some APB Oil?


----------



## divachyk

Beamodel said:


> divachyk
> 
> Isn't it yummy. Do you have the regular or the ayuverdic one?



I have the regular one and you? Beamodel



Beamodel said:


> Brownie518
> IDareT'sHair
> Golden75
> 
> Did you all see that Silk Dreams online ordering is temp suspended for a few months and only the best selling items will be on Etsy during that time period.
> 
> I wonder why? She said she will update more with an email. Anyways it's posted in the vendor forum section.
> 
> I wanted to try the avocado pudding and get more destination hydration...



ITA with MileHighDiva, I think she's due soon.


----------



## Babygrowth

Hi ladies! No real purchases for me. Only this Adore clear rinse which I probably could've done without. Finally got to wash my hair. It was a Silk Dreams day. MSI, vanilla silk, and go moist


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair said:


> Beamodel  After I read your Post, I ran up in there to see if Nourish was In-Stock.  Still OOS.erplexed  So, I guess I'll get KV Oil(s) to get my Oil Fix or maybe some APB Oil?



IDareT'sHair

I ordered it from that other site in the vendor forum. It shipped already


----------



## Beamodel

divachyk

I have regular and Ayurvedic


----------



## Golden75

Beamodel I did see that about SD. 

Didn't know she was pregnant. Makes sense to close up for a bit.

I got my order today.


----------



## Froreal3

Yay! My SD shipped.


----------



## Brownie518

Beamodel said:


> @Brownie518
> @IDareT'sHair
> @Golden75
> 
> Did you all see that Silk Dreams online ordering is temp suspended for a few months and only the best selling items will be on Etsy during that time period.
> 
> I wonder why? She said she will update more with an email. Anyways it's posted in the vendor forum section.
> 
> I wanted to try the avocado pudding and get more destination hydration...


Beamodel

I wish I had known. I would have cleaned house on my last order.  Well, I hope my favs will be on Etsy, then. 

I pulled out my Blueberry Cheesecake Hair creme the other day and it's really starting to grow on me!  Did my hair right...well, let me stop frontin  I thought it was my Pudding and I was like wow this got thicker!! After I had put it on,I realized it was the creme.  Anyway, good s**t right there!!!


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair

What you doin?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

Just bought some KeraVada.  Their Fenugreek is on Sale for $8.99 (Flash Sale).

I was just coming back in here to tell you!

I got them all in Cotton Candy or Warm Vanilla.

I wanted that SD Nourish, but don't think Imma getting that no time soon.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518

I think I just got like 4-5 Oils from KV. 

All Fenugreek (either Fenugreek & Henna or Plain) and x1 Coffee Oil.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair

8.99?????? Hmmm....is that sale still on?? LOL!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

Um...I just checked out like 2 seconds ago.  It's all the Fenugreek ones.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair

We're having system problems here at work and it won't let me checkout. I hope I can do it on my phone or tablet when I go out on break. I wonder how long it's on?? (not that I need anymore right now!)


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

I know you Lurves that Fenugreek.  I don't know how long it's on for?  

I just went over there to look around & browse since I won't be able to get my Nourish.

I hope you can check out on one of them Electronic Devices


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518

I have x2 8oz'ers left (a Coffee one and one of the Quinoa, Spirulina ones). 

Not sure about the scents? I can't tell...*and they're not labeled on the bottles*.erplexed

And I'm finishing up a 4oz of the Irish Moss one.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair

I have 3 Amla Brahmi Fenugreek tea blends, 1 Coffee, 2 Quinoa Spirulina, 2 Argan Jojoba Marshmallow, 2 Fenugreek Bhringraj, 1 Fenugreek Quinoa, 2 Fenugreek, 1 Amla Brahmi..and I think thats it


----------



## Brownie518

OH, the Irish Moss..I have 2 of the Irish Moss Kelp Spirulina.
All of mine are Cotton Candy or Buttercream.


----------



## TheNDofUO

Not to be a debbie downer but isn't it counter productive to have a use 1 buy 1 challenge full of posts about purchases? I've left this thread with a wishlist


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

Girl....You don't need no more!

They don't have Buttercreme any more.


----------



## Beamodel

Brownie518 said:


> Beamodel  I wish I had known. I would have cleaned house on my last order.  Well, I hope my favs will be on Etsy, then.  I pulled out my Blueberry Cheesecake Hair creme the other day and it's really starting to grow on me!  Did my hair right...well, let me stop frontin  I thought it was my Pudding and I was like wow this got thicker!! After I had put it on,I realized it was the creme.  Anyway, good s**t right there!!!



Brownie518

Lmao. Girl you have my dying laughing over here.


----------



## Beamodel

Brownie518 said:


> IDareT'sHair  I have 3 Amla Brahmi Fenugreek tea blends, 1 Coffee, 2 Quinoa Spirulina, 2 Argan Jojoba Marshmallow, 2 Fenugreek Bhringraj, 1 Fenugreek Quinoa, 2 Fenugreek, 1 Amla Brahmi..and I think thats it



Brownie518

Damn.... *cough* lol nice stash


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> Girl....You don't need no more!
> 
> They don't have Buttercreme any more.



IDareT'sHair

Yeah that was my favorite.  And I surely don't need any!! 



Beamodel said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> Lmao. Girl you have my dying laughing over here.



Yo, B!!  I kept saying dang this is THICK!! And my hair felt so good, too! When I finally looked, I was like . Guess I'll have to get at least one jar as a backup. I only have that one of the creme.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Okay So Anyway...in other random news


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I'm going to try to cancel that Naturalista Juicy order.  

There are just too many non-flattering reviews of CS issues amongst other product performance and consistency problems.

I just don't have the patience to wait on another vendor to get around to sending me my stuff.

I can deal with BJ and Mala but I've been buying from them for years.  

I can't accept that with someone new, so it's best for me to cancel.erplexed

Maybe I can get che to send me some because I think she can get it on the Ground.


----------



## Froreal3

Damn you Keravada! Grrrr...I might not buy that Fenugreek since they don't have it in my fav scent...Buttercream.


----------



## Brownie518

.......so SD is expecting? That's great!!


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> Okay So Anyway...in other random news






So you were going to get some Juicy? That joint is moisturizing, I'll tell you that much.  So is the spritz. My niece loves it on her natural hair.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Froreal3

Yeah.  They limited their choice of Scents a while back.  

In fact, it's very "Limited" IMO.


----------



## Froreal3

Brownie518 said:


> .......so SD is expecting? That's great!!



Yeah, she's been for a minute (last I knew). Well I'm glad I got the three dcs that I did get (AP, RCA, & VS). I woulda got another MSI, but I have one in the fridge unopened, plus I have a bunch of protein stuff to use up.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

I ordered the Juicy yesterday, but ever since, been having 2nd thoughts about it. 

The CS issues still don't seem to be fully resolved.

I was discussing my purchase via pm with someone that was telling me her 'horror' stories about her purchase.

So, I requested a cancellation.  We'll see what happens.  ANGTFD.

And I don't feel like waiting 4,5,6 weeks for something from someone I've never purchased from.erplexed


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair said:


> I'm going to try to cancel that Naturalista Juicy order.   There are just too many non-flattering reviews of CS issues amongst other product performance and consistency problems.  I just don't have the patience to wait on another vendor to get around to sending me my stuff.  I can deal with BJ and Mala but I've been buying from them for years.  I can't accept that with someone new, so it's best for me to cancel.erplexed  Maybe I can get che to send me some because I think she can get it on the Ground.



IDareT'sHair

Keep us posted on if you can cancel it


----------



## Froreal3

IDareT'sHair said:


> Froreal3
> 
> Yeah.  They limited their choice of Scents a while back.
> 
> In fact, it's very "Limited" IMO.



 Hmmph....well, that's my excuse for not taking advantage of this super fantabulous awesome sauce sale.


----------



## Beamodel

Brownie518 said:


> .......so SD is expecting? That's great!!



Brownie518

I had no clue until someone said so today


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Froreal3

It is a Fantabulous Flash Sale.


Beamodel

I went directly into PayPal Dispute Mode and just expressed my concerns there about slow shipping, non-responsiveness to customer inquiries and consistency of product.

We'll see.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair

Oh goodie.


----------



## Froreal3

IDareT'sHair said:


> Froreal3
> 
> *It is a Fantabulous Flash Sale*.
> 
> It is...it really is. But I have a ton of oils/butters that melt into oils...so I really don't need the KV right now. I am trying to buy more according with what I actually need now.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel

We'll see what happens.  I.just.can't.  2014 I want it easy-breezy. 

Especially since I don't really need nothing in the 1st place.

I don't need to be stressin' over no durn hair products with no durn vendor I ain't never done business with before.erplexed

Just like with that Texture Me Naturals....I was so glad I got my $ back.

I have not seen 1 positive review about those products.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Froreal3

I know Ms. Fro - it is a great Sale. And I can "blow" through some Oils with the Quickness

DC'ers are the one thing I have made a conscious effort to not try to buy. Waaaay to many.

Although I have Claudie's Khave on my M-Day list.

 And b.a.s.k. Cacao Bark is making it's way on some kind of list over here.


----------



## Brownie518

I didn't know Naturalista got mixed/bad reviews...

I wonder when SD will put stuff up on Etsy. If she's gonna be closed for a few months, I really need to haul. I needs my Razz!!!

Oh, I used up a Peppermint Pomade. I had a small bit left and just used it up. I'll go back to my Rosemary now.


----------



## Beamodel

divachyk DoDo

I'm 8 wks post right now. My new growth is getting serious. Ok so last night I sprayed my new growth with Scurl (not really a fan of it but I keep it around for stretching moments) and then my APB spray only new growth too. 

Y'all know I must be geeked out bc my new growth is super soft and moisturized. 

I  am loving all the variations I am doing with APB leave in sprays. Thought I would share with my hair triplet friends lol.


----------



## Beamodel

My silks dreams shipped. I purchased it from that other online vendor. 

(2) Avocado Puddings


----------



## DoDo

Beamodel said:


> divachyk DoDo
> 
> I'm 8 wks post right now. My new growth is getting serious. Ok so last night I sprayed my new growth with Scurl (not really a fan of it but I keep it around for stretching moments) and then my APB spray only new growth too.
> 
> Y'all know I must be geeked out bc my new growth is super soft and moisturized.
> 
> I  am loving all the variations I am doing with APB leave in sprays. Thought I would share with my hair triplet friends lol.



Beamodel

This means this would be great with a glycerin water spritz.  I am going to try that too. Hmm, I wonder how it would work with a glycerin, water, and avocado spritz....


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Guess What?
> 
> I 'finally' bought - x1 8oz Naturalista Juicy!
> 
> I wanted something I didn't have, and I've always wanted this.
> 
> It better be right.


 you LIE!!!!! lol you finally got it
you will LOVE it. and for the price shes lucky its worth it cause normally i wouldnt buy no $25 butta. but it is delish

i need another jar when i get some free money.


----------



## Beamodel

DoDo said:


> Beamodel
> 
> This means this would be great with a glycerin water spritz.  I am going to try that too. Hmm, I wonder how it would work with a glycerin, water, and avocado spritz....




DoDo

Girl we coming up with all sorts of conconctions. I bet it will be delicious. I will have to try that. I might like that even better


----------



## DoDo

Beamodel said:


> DoDo
> 
> Girl we coming up with all sorts of conconctions. I bet it will be delicious. I will have to try that. I might like that even better



Beamodel 

Where I am it's the perfect weather for glycerin. I am going to start reincorporating it into my regimen. I always have glycerin in my DC's but I have been shying away from them in leave ins and butters. I can bring it back into the rotation.

The glycerin in the S-curl and the honey in the leave in spray probably teamed up for a double hit of moisture leaving your hair feeling and looking .

I used to be a kitchen mixtress at the beginning of my journey in order to make butters for my hair. This sunny weather and the happy ingredients I have been hoarding are making the urge come back. I am about to research how to infuse hibiscus and marshmallow in oil. Yay, summer is coming and maybe some summer concoctions :reddancer: !


----------



## divachyk

Beamodel said:


> divachyk DoDo
> 
> I'm 8 wks post right now. My new growth is getting serious. Ok so last night I sprayed my new growth with Scurl (not really a fan of it but I keep it around for stretching moments) and then my APB spray only new growth too.
> 
> Y'all know I must be geeked out bc my new growth is super soft and moisturized.
> 
> I  am loving all the variations I am doing with APB leave in sprays. Thought I would share with my hair triplet friends lol.


Oh snap Beamodel. That's awesome.


----------



## DoDo

divachyk said:


> Oh snap Beamodel. That's awesome.



divachyk

The S-curl is already one of your staples so I know that's convenient. 

e-blog stalking


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Doing a Mid-Week Wash.  Will mix b.a.s.k. YAM with Silk Dreams Razzberry Coconut Affair & Steam.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@chebaby

I'm trying to get a refund from Naturalista Juicy. 

Too much drama getting stuff from them etc...

 So I filed a PayPal Dispute the next day after I placed my order requesting a Cancellation.

We'll see.

There is still too much shade with wait times, shipping issues, consistency, and receiving Jars that are completely filled up due to *cough* settling....

So, Imma settle and get my Monnee back.


----------



## divachyk

DoDo I need to revisit my staples list. I cannot use the new SCurl formula whatsoever. Scalp tenderness and discomfort. The old formula is great provided I don't use too much. Overuse makes my hair sticky. I want an alternative for several reasons - I will be out of the old formula at some point plus it takes too much effort to find that sweet spot for it to work like perfection as a moisturizer. It works great as a ng spritzed combined with baggying. No denying that.


----------



## Beamodel

DoDo

Keep us posted on how the oils go


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair

Hey girly... Are you washing tonight? I pulled out HH pink grapefruit. It's not on her site anymore. Well I looked today and it wasn't.


----------



## DoDo

divachyk said:


> DoDo I need to revisit my staples list. I cannot use the new SCurl formula whatsoever. Scalp tenderness and discomfort. The old formula is great provided I don't use too much. Overuse makes my hair sticky. I want an alternative for several reasons - I will be out of the old formula at some point plus it takes too much effort to find that sweet spot for it to work like perfection as a moisturizer. It works great as a ng spritzed combined with baggying. No denying that.



divachyk

Have you tried making a glycerin water oil spritz? I know you may not like mixing but on the ground I have had great results in the past with that. The S-curl is really just silicone, mineral oil, argan oil, glycerin, and water. I imagine that you could get similar results making a spritz and sealing it in with a serum. There are online alternatives but that will never be as convenient as getting S-curl for about five dollars on the ground. However water from the tap (provided you have soft water) and glycerin comes pretty close.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel

Yeah.  

I mixed YAM & SD's Razz and I'm under the Steamer now.  

I felt like I needed a Mid-Week Wash.

Tomorrow will be my final day of M-T and I'll start prepping for my T/U 5-9.


----------



## DoDo

Beamodel said:


> DoDo
> 
> Keep us posted on how the oils go



Beamodel

I will! 

IDareT'sHair

I see you are midweek co-washing again. Going for that extra hit of softness are we?


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair said:


> Beamodel  Yeah.   I mixed YAM & SD's Razz and I'm under the Steamer now.    I felt like I needed a Mid-Week Wash.  Tomorrow will be my final day of M-T and I'll start prepping for my T/U 5-9.



IDareT'sHair

Oh that sounds yummy. Yea I'm washing bc I just added Scurl to my hair last night. I'm not a fan of Scurl but my hair does feel soft. 

I might use yam or either just use honey. I'm not sure yet


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel

"If" b.a.s.k. has a decent Sale, I may get the Cacao Bark DC'er (even though I have E/N's Cacao Bark DC'er).

I'll finish up my 1st Jar of YAM by mixing it.  Next Wash-Day (Friday), I'll mix it with KBB.

And I'll also mix it with E/N's Seabuckthorn & Horsetail and whatever else I have open.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel

Now....what's going on with S-Curl?  What is that doing?  

Maybe I need to go upthread and read what ya'll was talmbout?...


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair

Do you like it better mixed? Have you tried it after a DC session yet? I wanted they apple stuff from them and another YAM if they have a sale.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@DpDp

Needed to remove Mega-Tek and a few other things I had on my Scalp/Hair.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair said:


> Beamodel  Now....what's going on with S-Curl?  What is that doing?  Maybe I need to go upthread and read what ya'll was talmbout?...



IDareT'sHair

Nothing really. I had sprayed Scurl on my roots and sprayed APB leave in on top of it. My hair feels very soft but I've never been a fab if Scurl bc of the ingredients. I'm getting ready to go wash


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair

I'm going wash. BRB


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel said:


> *Do you like it better mixed? Have you tried it after a DC session yet? I wanted they apple stuff from them and another YAM if they have a sale.*


 
Beamodel

 1st time trying it "Mixed" It felt good using as a DC'er follow-up, so I want to see how it feels Mixed.

 I like the Apple Sorghum.  Smells good too. 

 I should use that again on Friday or the Chai Tea Pre-Rx from BlueRoze Beauty.

 It's a sticky-oil Combo.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel

I knew there was a little S-Curl Bandwagon going on a while back.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I like the possibility of Mixing b.a.s.k. YAM with my existing opened DC'ers.  

Even with SD's Razz, I feel like it gave it an extra added Umph.

Can't wait to try it mixed with KBB and Enso Naturals Seabuckthorn & Horsetail.


----------



## DoDo

IDareT'sHair said:


> @DpDp
> 
> Needed to remove Mega-Tek and a few other things I had on my Scalp/Hair.



IDareT'sHair

^ I just saw this!  

Yeah, its good to remove that heavy protein, we don't want protein overload .

I am enjoying your steaming experience vicariously  .


----------



## IDareT'sHair

DoDo

Felt Good.  

I also plan to mix that YAM with AO HSR and AO's WC (because I have those 2oz bottles they sent Free during that Sale).


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My Dryer just died.

I can't beweave it. 

I can't be mad though, because it lasted longer than I ever woulda' imagined.

It slowed down & then it sped up, and then it started sounding like it was popping/crackling.

I was afraid to touch the plug.

Anyway, I just bought another one. 

It is suppose to be here between the 1st and the 7th.

So, I don't know if I'll get that wash in on Friday or not.

That right there just killed off 1/2 of my M-Day Purchases.


----------



## Rozlewis

IDareT'sHair said:


> My Dryer just died.
> 
> I can't beweave it.
> 
> I can't be mad though, because it lasted longer than I ever woulda' imagined.
> 
> It slowed down & then it sped up, and then it started sounding like it was popping/crackling.
> 
> I was afraid to touch the plug.
> 
> Anyway, I just bought another one.
> 
> It is suppose to be here between the 1st and the 7th.
> 
> So, I don't know if I'll get that wash in on Friday or not.
> 
> That right there just killed off 1/2 of my M-Day Purchases.



IDareT'sHair

Which dryer did you purchase?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Rozlewis

I had a Hot N Gold Ionic Tourmaline 1875W (Stand Up).

I got another one that is 1875W (different brand) on Sale for $100 Bucks - Free Shipping.

 If I ever graduate to Roller Setting, I'll replace this one with a PIBBS.

I am also thinking of investing in a Blow Dryer soon too.


----------



## divachyk

Oh noooooooo IDareT'sHair, sorry about your dryer. I purchased a Pibbs 514 when that was trending. I can count the number of times I've used it.

Re: SCurl...I was just mentioning the new formula doesn't work for my hair. 

DoDo, what's your glycerin / water ratio? I don't recall trying that specifically. I have added some glycerin to my conditioner. Results didn't sweep me off my feet so I stopped doing it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Rozlewis


Here:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/PRO-Salon-S...prg=20131017132637&rk=1&rkt=4&sd=400478824260


----------



## IDareT'sHair

divachyk said:


> *Oh noooooooo, sorry about your dryer. I purchased a Pibbs 514 when that was trending. I can count the number of times I've used it.*



@divachyk

Girl No! 

Don't tell me that. 

I was going to buy one when I first joined and Charz talked me out of it.

Telling me she never used/uses hers either.erplexed

She said the same thing.

We also both bought FHI Runways ($450) and I ended up returning mine. I think she kept hers.

That's terrible. Oh Well, I guess A Hunnen Bucks is the best way to go.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

That Unexpected Purchase took a Huge Bite outta my Mothers Day Dollas!

OT:  Naturalista refunded me and wrote a very nice note that they were sorry I decided not to complete my Purchase.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair

Wow, I'm sorry to hear about your dryer.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel

Yeah.  Girl.  I am too through.


----------



## Froreal3

That's messed up about your dryer T.  

I just have my hair in flat twists going back into a braid in the back. Moisturized with a little APB Buttercream hair cream and sealed with some HV Vatika Frosting. 

I used up my SD VS the other day after my Komaza protein treatment. Luckily I'm getting another jar of it. I will also be revisiting RCA and trying out the Avocado Pudding. Can't wait.


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> I mixed YAM & SD's Razz and I'm under the Steamer now.



I'm intrigued by this BASK Y.A.M and SD RCA mix combo. It sounds SUPER yummy!


----------



## divachyk

IDareT'sHair, I purchased mine with the intent to roller set often. I started out skrong but quickly fell off. IMO it's too powerful for anything but roller sets.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair

I'm glad you ordered another one but like you said, that's cutting into your mday money...


----------



## DoDo

IDareT'sHair said:


> My Dryer just died.
> 
> I can't beweave it.
> 
> I can't be mad though, because it lasted longer than I ever woulda' imagined.
> 
> It slowed down & then it sped up, and then it started sounding like it was popping/crackling.
> 
> I was afraid to touch the plug.
> 
> *Anyway, I just bought another one.*
> 
> It is suppose to be here between the 1st and the 7th.
> 
> So, I don't know if I'll get that wash in on Friday or not.
> 
> That right there just killed off 1/2 of my M-Day Purchases.



IDareT'sHair

And just when I was about to shed one big ol' thug tear for you! You were like
too bad, so sad on to the next ! 

Did you get a newer better model?


----------



## DoDo

divachyk said:


> Oh noooooooo IDareT'sHair, sorry about your dryer. I purchased a Pibbs 514 when that was trending. I can count the number of times I've used it.
> 
> Re: SCurl...I was just mentioning the new formula doesn't work for my hair.
> 
> DoDo, what's your glycerin / water ratio? I don't recall trying that specifically. I have added some glycerin to my conditioner. Results didn't sweep me off my feet so I stopped doing it.



divachyk

1/4th glycerin and 3/4ths water. I sometimes adjust it upward so that I can feel the glycerin on my fingertips without it feeling sticky. I always seal with something afterwards to hold in the moisture and moderate the effects if there is a sudden rise in dew point. My hair will swell and shrink up to its heart's content if I play games with glycerin when it is humid out and I have found that sealing with an oil or butter moderates those effects.

Glycerin when used in a personal mix can be extremely conditioning. I managed to over condition my hair while using glycerin to baggy my hair twice a week. I had no idea at the time that over conditioning was even possible in my hair .


----------



## DoDo

I am hoping the ladies in this thread find this article useful. It may explain why glycerin is so useful in softening new growth and helping with the line of demarcation. 

From the Natural Haven Bloom:

"Moisture Issue: Glycerin is your friend
Glycerin is a friend and a foe. In one breath it can be praised but in the next it can be cursed. So here are a few quick facts about glycerin. 

1. It is a humectant which means it can hold onto water (3 molecules of water to be precise). 
2. It is moisturising i.e it helps maintain or increase water levels of hair. 
3. Natural hair treated with glycerin is resistant to premature breakage. This means the hair will break but not as much at low levels of force. Relaxed hair does not benefit from this property (J Soc Cosmet Chem, pg 39-52, 1985). 

Why is glycerin so hard to use? 

Glycerin is usually quite effective at high levels. High means 20-25% mixed with water (1 part glycerin to 3 or 4 parts water). However this mix tends to feel sticky to the touch. As the scientists say, 'it lacks cosmetic elegance'. 

Therefore glycerin is normally changed to very low concentrations (between 2 and 10%) and mixed with additional ingredients such as oil. 

Glycerin IS a very effective moisturising ingredient, there is even an entire book dedicated to it. If you need to troubleshoot your glycerin use, consider these tips. 

1. Do not use straight glycerin, always combine it with water. Start at around 25% (1 part glycerin to 3 parts water) and keep increasing the water until you find a level you like. 
2. Glycerin can feel sticky. Try using a small amount in a spray bottle. Do not thoroughly wet the the hair, just a few short sprays. 
3. Glycerin is easily washed off. If you don't like a particular concentration, get rid of it by wetting your hair or washing it. 
4. Does your hair feel mushy after using glycerin? It may be because your hair is moisturised enough or you have applied too much product. "


----------



## divachyk

Wonderful information and excellent article. Thanks DoDo

We're under severe thunderstorm / tornado warnings. Keep losing power. It's ridic. This is one of the worst storms we've had in a very long time. Mimicking hurricane type weather.  Beamodel, how's the weather there?


----------



## Beamodel

divachyk

Stay safe. It's only breezy here.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> I'm trying to get a refund from Naturalista Juicy.
> 
> Too much drama getting stuff from them etc...
> 
> So I filed a PayPal Dispute the next day after I placed my order requesting a Cancellation.
> 
> We'll see.
> 
> There is still too much shade with wait times, shipping issues, consistency, and receiving Jars that are completely filled up due to *cough* settling....
> 
> So, Imma settle and get my Monnee back.


 email her back and tell her to cancell your cancellation T, you deserve this butta. be one with the butta, dont let this butta slip away

i have my finger on a curl junkie cart trigga and my f i nger is shaking. ive been good at not purchasing anything lately. mostly because im broke but this cart is full and i think these products deserve a chance to come home with me. who am i to deny these products a good home?


----------



## chebaby

oh and T, i pulled out my too shea and OMG that stuff is freaking amazing.  slip for days and i love the smell


----------



## divachyk

Thanks Beamodel. 

Work was cancelled today (for me) but dh had to go in. Emergency personnel aren't exempt from bad weather.  The worst part of the storm seems over. Now we're under a flood watch because lakes, rivers, creeks are subject to rise. There are some cars completely under water but our vehicles are/were fine. The storm has caused some plumbing problems -- hope they self resolve before calling someone out.


----------



## Beamodel

This weather is pretty crazy. All I have to say is for those who do not know Jesus, they better get to know him... 

I'm glad you are good divachyk


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel said:


> *This weather is pretty crazy. All I have to say is for those who do not know Jesus, they better get to know him... *
> 
> *I'm glad you are good *


 
Beamodel

*came outta lurk mode* holding up 1 fanger......Amen & Amen


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *email her back and tell her to cancell your cancellation T, you deserve this butta. be one with the butta, dont let this butta slip away*
> 
> i have my finger on a curl junkie cart trigga and my f i nger is shaking. ive been good at not purchasing anything lately. mostly because im broke but this cart is full and i think these products deserve a chance to come home with me. *who am i to deny these products a good home?*


 
@chebaby

Not gone happen. Girl...Curl Junkie always need a good home.



chebaby said:


> *oh and T, i pulled out my too shea and OMG that stuff is freaking amazing.  slip for days and i love the smell *


 
chebaby

I Agree.  TooShea! is Wonderful


----------



## divachyk

Beamodel said:


> This weather is pretty crazy. All I have to say is for those who do not know Jesus, they better get to know him...
> 
> I'm glad you are good divachyk





IDareT'sHair said:


> Beamodel
> 
> *came outta lurk mode* holding up 1 fanger......Amen & Amen



You girls better preach!!!! Beamodel IDareT'sHair


----------



## Ltown

IDareT'sHair, sorry about the dryer,  replace washer and dryer 3 months ago. I'm sure you don't need any products and can wait for Memorial Day

Be careful ladies, the weather is bad here too


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ltown 

Gurl...I'm talmbout my *Hair* Dryer!


----------



## Ltown

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Ltown
> 
> Gurl...I'm talmbout my *Hair* Dryer!


 
well you still don't need any products


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Used: a little APB Ayurvedic  Crème in Cookie Dough

Beamodel


----------



## IDareT'sHair

*cough* My Hair Dryer Shipped (Fed-Ex).  

I hope I get it Friday. 

If not, it will be Monday.erplexed  

My Weekend Hair Plans will be ruined.

I don't think Fed-Ex Delivers on Saturday?  I can't remember. 

But I have my neighbor on Stand-By, to retrieve it, put it together and have it ready for me when I get home whenever it comes.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I see b.a.s.k. announced their Sale starting this Friday.

Still unsure if I really want to pull the Trigger on the Cacao Bark?

I guess I still have some time to decide.:scratchch


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair said:


> Used: a little APB Ayurvedic  Crème in Cookie Dough  Beamodel



IDareT'sHair
How does your hair feel? Is this your first time using it?

Brownie518
I pulled out my APB leave in pudding. Super soft hair.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair said:


> I see b.a.s.k. announced their Sale starting this Friday.  Still unsure if I really want to pull the Trigger on the Cacao Bark?  I guess I still have some time to decide.:scratchch



I bet the apple sourgum isn't gonna be available 
IDareT'sHair


----------



## rileypak

Beamodel

Apple Sorghum Syrup is supposed to become permanent now according to their newsletter. It might be back on the site for the sale.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Not gone happen. Girl...Curl Junkie always need a good home.
> 
> 
> 
> @chebaby
> 
> I Agree. TooShea! is Wonderful


  man that butta is amazeballs 

im gonna co wash with too shea again this weekend.

im glad you got another dryer i know how much you love deep conditioning.

my steamer sitting real dusty in the corner cause i havent used it in forever.


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair said:


> I see b.a.s.k. announced their Sale starting this Friday.
> 
> Still unsure if I really want to pull the Trigger on the Cacao Bark?
> 
> I guess I still have some time to decide.:scratchch


 
I'm trying to decide if I need a couple Apple Sorghums :scratchch


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel

No, I've used the Ayurvedic Crème before (Pumpkin Spice).  This is the 2nd one I've opened.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@chebaby

If you can get that Butta' on the Ground, I might ask you to pick me up some one day.

Gurl...You betta' pull that Steama' out.

I agree. TooShea! is so delish. 

I could definitely use a Liter of that _expensive_ Slippy mess.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My 2nd Komaza Butter came today. 

And my Dryer Shipped and is saying it should be here tomorrow, but I doubt it.

It's stuck in Orlando.  I wish it would come so I can do my Hair tomorrow.

Not sure I'm doing that 15% b.a.s.k. Sale.  Can a Sistah get 20?

Imma pass on that.


----------



## Babygrowth

I did a BKO with Hairveda whipped gelly and that stuff is bomb! My hair is soft but defined! I can't wait til her sale!


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair said:


> My 2nd Komaza Butter came today.  And my Dryer Shipped and is saying it should be here tomorrow, but I doubt it.  It's stuck in Orlando.  I wish it would come so I can do my Hair tomorrow.  Not sure I'm doing that 15% b.a.s.k. Sale.  Can a Sistah get 20?  Imma pass on that.



IDareT'sHair

Hopefully your dryer will be here tomorrow. I will only snag two things from BASK. 
(1) YAM
(1) Apple sorghum

I'm not really a fan of BASK but I do love the YAM and I want to try the apple.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Beamodel

Gurl....I am stalkin' Fed-Ex like _what for!_

Imma pass on b.a.s.k. I can't get down with no durn 15%.

I have x2 1/2 YAMS and x2 Whiskey Vanillas and 1 1/2 Apple. 

I'm skrait on that for a while. 

That 'new' (Cowash/Poo) product looks interesting, but I can wait on that.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Babygrowth

I hear a lot of good things about HV's Whipped Gelly. 

I'm not a big Gel User, but that product has lots of STANS.

My 'mock' HV Cart has:
x2 Almond Glaze
x1 Deluxe CoCosta
x1 Deluxe Moist 24/7
x2-4 HV ACV Rinse


----------



## Babygrowth

I definitely understand why! I have liked everything I bought from them thus far! 

My HV list:
pH rinse 4
Sitrinillah 2
Acai berry
Whipped ends
Vatika frosting 2
Hydrasilica
Red tea satin
Avosoya
Deluxe amala cream rinse
IDareT'sHair


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Babygrowth

Very, Very, Very Nice List BabyG


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My M-Day List is getting narrow-er and narrow-er.

My KeraVada Shipped.


----------



## DoDo

I am slow to want to pick up that yam or the apple sorghum. My hair used to mat up something terrible with Deep Fix and and with my old olive and honey mix. That is sad because I used to love how soft and sheeny my hair was, but it was also mat mat city !


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75 said:


> *I'm trying to decide if I need a couple Apple Sorghums* :scratchch



Golden75

 What Did You Decide?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I read that b.a.s.k. will close after this Sale until October????  That's interesting.


----------



## Brownie518

Hey girls!! I'm on the porch sippin'...its like 80 degrees after that horrendous storm


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

PUT.THE.VOLKA.DOWN....


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

Hey Girl!  My KV Oils shipped.


----------



## Froreal3

Yay. My SD goodies are in my mailbox.


----------



## Brownie518

My APB order came. Marshmallow Clouds smells good!


----------



## Brownie518

My SD shipped. Is the Etsy store open????


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Froreal3

Nice your SD's came. 

 You getting any b.a.s.k.?


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair said:


> Golden75
> 
> What Did You Decide?





IDareT'sHair said:


> I read that b.a.s.k. will close after this Sale until October????  That's interesting.



IDareT'sHair Not sure yet.  Leaning towards yes.  Especially if they will close for till October. That is very interesting.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75

Yeah? 

I think I read that in the "What's On Sale This Month?" Thread.erplexed


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> Brownie518
> 
> PUT.THE.VOLKA.DOWN....



  just Corona today!!

IDareT'sHair


----------



## DoDo

I may get a back-up for my palm tapioca cream. I am also thinking of trying the leave in and the java bean pomade. Has anyone here used the java bean pomade?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

DoDo

Haven't used any of those.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> just Corona today!!



Brownie518

 Girl, it's Cold as what here!

 And you talmbout 80 degrees.  

 It's like 50 maybe 60?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Right now it looks like I'm only getting Hairveda?  And the oils I got from KV.

We'll see.  Maybe Claudie?


----------



## DoDo

IDareT'sHair said:


> DoDo
> 
> Haven't used any of those.



IDareT'sHair

Hmm...

Okay so I'm not the only one who hasn't traveled deeper into the line. I really love that whiskey soak they have and the palm tapioca is a holy grail for me.


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair said:


> Right now it looks like I'm only getting Hairveda?  And the oils I got from KV.
> 
> We'll see.  Maybe Claudie?



IDareT'sHair I forgot about HV sale.  But I can wait on this.


----------



## Golden75

DoDo said:


> IDareT'sHair
> 
> Hmm...
> 
> Okay so I'm not the only one who hasn't traveled deeper into the line. I really love that whiskey soak they have and the palm tapioca is a holy grail for me.



DoDo I have the Java.  I love the scent, it is def coffee, yummy coffee   I have not used it enough to recommend, but I did like it the few times I did.  I'm finishing up a sample of the palm tapioca and it is nice.  

Will prob purchase full size later down the line.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Golden75

I could too, but BJ gotsa get paid.

@DoDo

I haven't used much from there. 

Actually The Whiskey "Soak" was the 1st product I purchased from the line. 

There are a few folks still in here that have purchased the Latte, Tapioca and some of the Body Stuff.


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair I'll purchase  HV when I can use it quickly. I ain't tryna put no more products in the fridge!  Shoot, I need to pop these SD's in there


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Golden75

Girl....I need to stay all up in this Stash. 

At least until BF. (Seriously tho')

 I did a little Sale last night on a few multiples


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair

It was so cold yesterday, and the rain was awful. Around 10am the sun came out and now its gorgeous out here. Such crazy weather.

I need more pH Rinses, too.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> It was so cold yesterday, and the rain was awful. Around 10am the sun came out and now its gorgeous out here. Such crazy weather.
> 
> *I need more pH Rinses, too.*


 
Brownie518

 In the "Original" Scent.


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Golden75
> 
> Girl....I need to stay all up in this Stash.
> 
> At least until BF. (Seriously tho')
> 
> I did a little Sale last night on a few multiples



IDareT'sHair I'm trying to.  If I do BASK, that is it!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75

I know I want another Claudie Khave and 'maybe' the Tea Spritz.  

I can pass on SSI (for now).  

So, right now I'm thinking:

HV
Claudie
BlueRoze?


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> Brownie518
> 
> In the "Original" Scent.



Ughhh, yes, please!!! I am not lookin forward to floral. I hope it doesn't smell like that Jardin oil...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

She said she was changing it back.  I will put it in the "Notes To Seller" to make sure. 

I definitely do not want that Floral scent.

I also want another Jar of Claudie's Khave (back up) and x1 Tea Spritz.


----------



## Babygrowth

My list is now only SSI, HV, and Claudies!  But with that 30% at pampered tendrils I might get some things from there!

Also SD etsy won't be up for a couple of weeks. Probably until after she has the baby.


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair I'm def good on SSI.  I looked at blue roze a few mins ago to see if they doing something.  But nope, not gonna get any if they do   Just can't do it.  Imma stay focused on my one item, in multiples, at BASK


----------



## Froreal3

IDareT'sHair said:


> Right now it looks like I'm only getting Hairveda?  And the oils I got from KV.
> 
> We'll see.  Maybe Claudie?



Yup, I'm good on HV, especially after waiting 1 month for my Whipped Clouds Butta.


----------



## Froreal3

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Froreal3
> 
> Nice your SD's came.
> 
> You getting any b.a.s.k.?



Nah, I wanted that Apple stuff, but I will wait (apparently till October). I don't need to be buying nothing right now. I'm in use up mode.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75

Yeah, I'll get more BlueRoze.  That Pumpkin Puree has been doing me right.

And naturally, I'll get HV.  I never miss a Sale.

And I'll try to get a back up of Claudie's Khave.   Hopefully she has a Sale.

If not, I'll use the LHCF Discount and get it that way.

Froreal3

That's Good Ms. Fro.  Ya'll got all that APB over there! 

I've passed on that several times.  

And it's definitely not because I don't want any. 

I just need to use up some other stuff 1st.

When I do "Haul" I'll get the Spritz and the Puddings.


----------



## Froreal3

I'mma start hauling again in September...when I officially start my new job.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I'm Afraid of my Stash Ya'll.  I hate times like this. (And yes, it has happened before). 

I have got to get things under control.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Froreal3

I need to 'hang' wid you until September.


----------



## Babygrowth

Ok so I made a mock cart at pampered tendrils and with the discount and shipping I am definitely making an order! I can get a few of everything on my list (and some others) and still make out great! I got some Claudies, Hydratherma natural, HV, and Darcy's! I love one stop shopping!


----------



## Froreal3

IDareT'sHair said:


> I'm Afraid of my Stash Ya'll.  I hate times like this. (And yes, it has happened before).
> 
> I have got to get things under control.





IDareT'sHair said:


> Froreal3
> 
> I need to 'hang' wid you until September.



You just need to get your mind off the sales. Since my impending move, I've had no time to think about new goodies. I still have moments in Target though. But so far I haven't made any purchases from there. The last thing I bought was the AO and SD. That wasn't too bad. I just have so much to use up. It's pretty ridiculous.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Babygrowth said:


> Ok so I made a mock cart at pampered tendrils and with the discount and shipping I am definitely making an order! I can get a few of everything on my list (and some others) and still make out great! I got some Claudies, Hydratherma natural, HV, and Darcy's! *I love one stop shopping!*


 
Babygrowth

 So Do I! (Lemme mosey on over to PT's)



Froreal3 said:


> *You just need to get your mind off the sales*.


 
Froreal3 

 My Fro got Jokes!


----------



## Froreal3

^^^


----------



## DoDo

Golden75 said:


> IDareT'sHair I'm trying to.  If I do BASK, that is it!



Golden75

Me too! 



IDareT'sHair said:


> Golden75
> 
> I know I want another Claudie Khave and 'maybe' the Tea Spritz.
> 
> I can pass on SSI (for now).
> 
> So, right now I'm thinking:
> 
> HV
> Claudie
> BlueRoze?



IDareT'sHair

I think I will pass on Shescentit, I can't figure out what it is from there I will actually like (that I am not already good on). I am only interested in Hairveda and Claudie for the oils, but that isn't a priority for me right now since I have been getting into mixing again .



Babygrowth said:


> My list is now only SSI, HV, and Claudies!  But with that 30% at pampered tendrils I might get some things from there!
> 
> Also SD etsy won't be up for a couple of weeks. Probably until after she has the baby.



Babygrowth

Really? Pampered tendrils' sale sounds pretty good .



Golden75 said:


> IDareT'sHair I'm def good on SSI.  I looked at blue roze a few mins ago to see if they doing something.  But nope, not gonna get any if they do   Just can't do it.  Imma stay focused on my one item, in multiples, at BASK



Golden75

That sounds smart. That is what I should be doing.



Froreal3 said:


> Yup, I'm good on HV, *especially after waiting 1 month for my Whipped Clouds Butta*.



Froreal3

Hmm . I can definitely understand that.



Froreal3 said:


> Nah, I wanted that Apple stuff, but I will wait (apparently till October). I don't need to be buying nothing right now. I'm in use up mode.



I should be in use up mode too .



IDareT'sHair said:


> Golden75
> 
> Yeah, I'll get more BlueRoze.  That Pumpkin Puree has been doing me right.
> 
> And naturally, I'll get HV.  I never miss a Sale.
> 
> And I'll try to get a back up of Claudie's Khave.   Hopefully she has a Sale.
> 
> If not, I'll use the LHCF Discount and get it that way.
> 
> Froreal3
> 
> That's Good Ms. Fro.  *Ya'll got all that APB over there!*
> 
> I've passed on that several times.
> 
> And it's definitely not because I don't want any.
> 
> I just need to use up some other stuff 1st.
> 
> When I do "Haul" I'll get the Spritz and the Puddings.



IDareT'sHair

You are reminding me that I don't need to buy anything new.



Froreal3 said:


> I'mma start hauling again in September...*when I officially start my new job.*





IDareT'sHair said:


> *I'm Afraid of my Stash Ya'll.  I hate times like this. (And yes, it has happened before).*
> 
> *I have got to get things under control.*





IDareT'sHair said:


> Froreal3
> 
> *I need to 'hang' wid you until September.*



I completely agree with you T. I can't be buying more stuff when I am not even putting a dent in what I have .


----------



## Beamodel

Brownie518 said:


> My APB order came. Marshmallow Clouds smells good!



Brownie518

That's my boo thang scent right there


----------



## Beamodel

Brownie518 said:


> My SD shipped. Is the Etsy store open????



I got my SD from that other vendor that is carrying it.  

I ordered on Monday and it arrived today. Two avocado puddings


----------



## DoDo

Beamodel said:


> Brownie518
> 
> That's my boo thang scent right there



Beamodel

Always reminding me of what is important . Yeah I think I will pass on the sales until my holy grail products are on sale, and I need more. I still have to try the marshmallow scent .


----------



## Beamodel

DoDo said:


> Beamodel  Always reminding me of what is important . Yeah I think I will pass on the sales until my holy grail products are on sale, and I need more. I still have to try the marshmallow scent .



DoDo

It's nice. Clean and sweet smell. I'm inly getting bask. And then I'm done for a loooooonnnnng time


----------



## Brownie518

Beamodel said:


> Brownie518
> 
> That's my boo thang scent right there


Beamodel

Girl, it smells delicious. I am checking my last order to make sure I have a spray coming. And another Pudding. Oh, and the Grow my hair oil or whatever its called just makes my hair the softest. Love it.


----------



## FelaShrine

what is the usual discount Hairveda gives for mother's day


----------



## IDareT'sHair

FelaShrine

It varies.  She usually pre-discounts every item and there is usually "No Code" because it's already been marked down.


----------



## Beamodel

Brownie518 said:


> Beamodel  Girl, it smells delicious. I am checking my last order to make sure I have a spray coming. And another Pudding. Oh, and the Grow my hair oil or whatever its called just makes my hair the softest. Love it.



Brownie518

I have the Ayurvedic oil. I used it last night and I straight up love it. I thought about the hurry up and grow oil but it had sulfur and I passed. At times sulfur causes me headaches


----------



## Golden75

Got 2 Apples from BASK.  Done for the next few months. It's going to be hard, but I will make it.  I can't imagine I'll need to re-up on anything for quite a bit. 

I do need to go through items that have been opened for a few years  commercial items, and toss.  Shouldn't be too many.  I read that they don't necessarily expire, but they lose effectiveness.


----------



## Froreal3

^^^Nice Golden75 I'll live vicariously through you. I don't have any business getting another oil right now.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Froreal3

>>I'm right here with you Fro!<<  I shouldn't be getting nothing.  

I have those x4 Oils coming from KV soon.

Imma try to stick to:
HV
Claudie
BlueRoze? (and the reason for the "?" is because I just did a major Haul from them).
*and I 'might' look at AV if the sale is good.  Although it takes 100 years to get your stuff....


----------



## Beamodel

I snagged 

BASK
Apple Sorghum
YAM - reup


----------



## Froreal3

^^Beamodel have you tried the Apple oil yet? Let me know how you like it. I like thicker oils.


----------



## DoDo

Beamodel said:


> DoDo
> 
> It's nice. Clean and sweet smell. *I'm only getting bask.* And then I'm done for a loooooonnnnng time



Me too . Final decision guys !


----------



## Beamodel

Froreal3 said:


> ^^Beamodel have you tried the Apple oil yet? Let me know how you like it. I like thicker oils.



Froreal3

No, this will be my fist time. I only got one oil because I use up oils so slowly. I don't prepoo, so I will use it as a sealer.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Hey divas I'm not even going to try to go back and read all what I've missed . I'm just glad to back and feeling much better. It has been quite a roller coaster ride for me and my family, but God never left us. 

So.... What my divas buying during these MDay sales


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My Dryer came today and one of the 'bolts' is missing according to my Neighbor "Mr. Fix-It".  

So, he is going to go to the Hardware store tomorrow and get a bolt.

So, I guess tonight, I will Pre-Rx with b.a.s.k. Apple Sorghum and then finish it up after I get my dryer.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl

I'm glad things are looking better for you & your Family Ms. Curly!  

You've been in my Prayers Ms. Lady!  *miss you*

re: M-Day, I'll only probably get a little HV, some Claudie and maybe some BlueRoze


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Okay..So..Um..Yeah...*cough*

I have a b.a.s.k. Cacao Bark sitting in a Cart *don't judge*

I haven't hit PayNah yet.  I got all the way to PayPal and backed it out.

Pretty sure I'll get it before the Sale ends.  

My Discount is $3.00 and Shipping is $6.00


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair said:


> Okay..So..Um..Yeah...*cough*  I have a b.a.s.k. Cacao Bark sitting in a Cart *don't judge*  I haven't hit PayNah yet.  I got all the way to PayPal and backed it out.  Pretty sure I'll get it before the Sale ends.  My Discount is $3.00 and Shipping is $6.00



IDareT'sHair

Really. My shipping was $5 flat and my discount was $5.10. I only got two items


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Beamodel

I only had x1 Item. 

I ended up getting Entwine Couture Trio instead for about the same price. 

 But it is x3 items.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> curlyhersheygirl  I'm glad things are looking better for you & your Family Ms. Curly!   You've been in my Prayers Ms. Lady!  *miss you*  re: M-Day, I'll only probably get a little HV, some Claudie and maybe some BlueRoze




IDareT'sHair Thanks for the continued prayers sis, I truly appreciate it.

I think I may pass on these sales; I need to stay in my stash.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair

Hmp that's weird. Oh well


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl

I got some Entwine Couture.  

 I've wanted to try that, and they had a good Sale 30%. 

 And a "Free" new DC'er they're getting ready to Launch.

And Shipping was only like $4.95.

It comes with a 'Poo I probably won't use.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Beamodel

After the Discount, it was like $17.50 w/$6.00 Shipping and came up to $23.50.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair That's a very good deal. I've always been curious about those products so let me know how they work.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl

I actually wanted that Butta' --- But I'm on Butta' overload right now.  

So, I'll try the other stuff out 1st and if I like it, I'll go in for Da' Butta. (AveYou also carries it).


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Double post.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl

I'm waiting to see what HV and some of the others offer. 

I wanted the b.a.s.k. Cacao, because after this Sale, it will be closed until October.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair I wanted to try the new cleansing conditioner but I have 20 of those from various companies.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *I wanted to try the new cleansing conditioner but I have 20 of those from various companies.*



curlyhersheygirl

 Me too Curly!  And I thought the exact same thing.erplexed


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair If HV sale is less than 20% I'll give you the coupon I have 'cuz I'm not going to use it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl

I get an Automatic 20 with VIP Points.


----------



## Brownie518

Hey ladies.

Tonight is wash night for me. Im soakin up some JBCO right now. I think I want to use SD Razz DC and a tea rinse. Leave in will be APB Spray and Pudding


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518

Hey Girl.

You getting any b.a.s.k.?

I wish I could wash, but I need my dryer. So, I guess I'll be doing that tomorrow.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

I know I want a Deluxe CoCosta and x2-3 Almond Glaze.  And a couple Rinses (and maybe a Deluxe Moist 24/7.


----------



## Brownie518

When is Hairveda sale?


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Beamodel  After the Discount, it was like $17.50 w/$6.00 Shipping and came up to $23.50.



IDareT'sHair

My check out process gave me a flat rate option along with two or three other options


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *When is Hairveda sale?*


 
Brownie518

 Don't know?


----------



## Beamodel

Under the dryer with SD Avocado Pudding. Hopefully I like it but I probably won't. So far the only SD conditioner my hair loves is Shea What Deux


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel

The Flat Rate was six bucks.  

It's okay.  It's not really something I'm overly interested in or I would have bit the bullet gotten it.

I can wait until they re-open.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair said:


> Beamodel  The Flat Rate was six bucks.   It's okay.  It's not really something I'm overly interested in or I would have bit the bullet gotten it.  I can wait until they re-open.



IDareT'sHair

I wonder why there are different prices for flat rate when mines was $5. Oh well. 

I'm under the dryer now DC'ing with SD Avocado Pudding.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel

SD's works fine for me. If I 'ran' out, it probably wouldn't bother me. (Like some others would). 

I probably have about 5-6 jars (assorted) that I need to get to and x1 Destination Hydration.

At some point, I may even revisit Wheat Germ to see if I can get it to work for me.

Instead of cowashing with it, I'd try it as a DC'er.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Beamodel

Zones. Maybe you are Closer than I am.

 My other Options were: $8 or $9


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair

Yea that wheat germ was a bust for me too. Everyone raves about her DC's but they are not a must have for me.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel

Yeah, I Agree. 

They are just 'okay' for me too.  I've had better and I've had worse.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel

You should take that Theraneem back to Whole Foods.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair said:


> Beamodel  You should take that Theraneem back to Whole Foods.



IDareT'sHair

I opened it and used it. Do they take back opened beauty products? It was $12.99 for this darn shampoo and I don't really shampoo like talking about it but I wanted to try it for my itchy scalp.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel

I'm sure they do.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair

I will bring it back. Their website says 100% satisfaction or your money back. Trying won't hurt. Heck it was $12.99. I needs my money....


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Beamodel

I wouldl say I had a reaction.


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> 
> I got some Entwine Couture.
> 
> I've wanted to try that, and they had a good Sale 30%.
> 
> And a "Free" new DC'er they're getting ready to Launch.
> 
> And Shipping was only like $4.95.
> 
> It comes with a 'Poo I probably won't use.



    I got the Entwine, I always wanted to try it too, and that was a very good deal. I tried to pass it up, I really did. Ok that is it!!!


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair
Thank you


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75 said:


> *I got the Entwine, I always wanted to try it too, and that was a very good deal. I tried to pass it up, I really did. Ok that is it!!!*


 
Golden75

 Gurl....Don't be giving me all them faces 

 You know you wrong.


----------



## Babygrowth

Hey y'all!  I washed my hair tonight. That rain had me lookin like whodunit and why! I'm using my Claudies rinse and tea. I DC with SD razz. My hair feels amazing so far. Still got my PT's cart. I keep adding stuff and taking other stuff out. If they have SD razz I will get two more. SD is my HG line. I will never be without these ever again.


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair said:


> Golden75
> 
> Gurl....Don't be giving me all them faces
> 
> You know you wrong.



IDareT'sHair Very wrong  but I'm saying $22 for 3-8oz products and a free product, that's unheard of.  I'm a sucka for a good deal. Big ol' sucka.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel

You did have a "reaction" tangled, dry Hurr......

Babygrowth

Nice!  I'm jelly I couldn't do mine tonight too.  

Sounds good.  I look forward to relaxing and doing my Hair on Fridays.

Golden75

Running up in here talmbout you done.  You know you gone get something else.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75 said:


> *I'm a sucka for a good deal. Big ol' sucka.*


 
Golden75

 Me Too!   Girl..I jumped all over that.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHairyea, tangled up hair


So far SD Avocado seems to be a winner. My new growth is drying very soft... Will update more as my hair air dries more.


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair  No I'm done for real this time.  I am not getting anything else.  I just have to keep repeating it and eventually it will stick.  I will not buy anything else   Just won't do it.


----------



## Beamodel

I'm gonna try a no buy until Black Friday or close to it. I have way too much stuff and I use up stuff slowly. There is nothing that I want or need now that I tried SD avocado and I just bought BASK Apple sorghum today


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75 said:


> No I'm done for real this time. I am not getting anything else. I* just have to keep repeating it and eventually it will stick. I will not buy anything else  Just won't do it.*


 
Golden75

 That's right Girl.  You need Prayer!



Beamodel said:


> *I'm gonna try a no buy until Black Friday or close to it*. I have way too much stuff and I use up stuff slowly. There is nothing that I want or need now that I tried SD avocado and I just bought BASK Apple sorghum today


 
Beamodel

 Um...Good Luck with that.  And yes, you do use sstuff up s-l-o-w-l-y.

 What was your final thoughts on SD's Avocado?


----------



## Golden75

Beamodel said:


> I'm gonna try a no buy until Black Friday or close to it. I have way too much stuff and I use up stuff slowly. There is nothing that I want or need now that I tried SD avocado and I just bought BASK Apple sorghum today



Beamodel Imma try and hang with you (again a little )


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel said:


> *So far SD Avocado seems to be a winner. My new growth is drying very soft... Will update more as my hair air dries more.*


 
Beamodel

 Okay!  Great!


----------



## Brownie518

I could do a little no buy but no way until Blk Friday.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I Refuse to even use the "N" Word. 

Ain't gone happen

Brownie518 Golden75 Beamodel


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair said:


> I Refuse to even use the "N" Word.  Ain't gone happen Brownie518 Golden75 Beamodel



IDareT'sHair
Lol

Golden75
Thanks. We can try together. A few months pushing for Black Friday

Briwnie518
I use stuff up so slowly. Have my stuff is gone due to me giving it away instead of using it up.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel

Are you finished with your Hair?


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair 

It's mostly dry. I just put it into a bun. My hair feels great. I think avocado pudding is a winner.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel

Good news. 

I liked it.  Didn't care for the Scent though.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel

So, you plan on using b.a.s.k. Apple Sorghum on your ends?


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair said:


> Beamodel  Good news.  I liked it.  Didn't care for the Scent though.



IDareT'sHair

Mines has a faint smell of avocados. I barely smell it though.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair said:


> Beamodel  So, you plan on using b.a.s.k. Apple Sorghum on your ends?



IDareT'sHair
Yes. I never prepoo and I know the apple sorghum is only 4.5. Oz


----------



## divachyk

IDareT'sHair re: the "N" word.


----------



## Froreal3

Copped two KV Fenugreek yesterday. They shipped yesterday too. That sale was just too good.  Plus I got an extra dollar or so off since I abandoned my cart. At least it was a small teensy weensy purchase and not a huge haul. I put in the notes section that I'm from LHCF, so he can update his little list of ppl who purchase from here w/out the over 40 code. 

Still looking at that Apple stuff from BASK. Yall know I'm into my oils.

Beamodel glad to hear the AVP worked for you. I can't wait to try mine.

curlyhersheygirl Glad to have you back and feeling better!

ETA: Not gonna get any BASK. I'll try it during Blk Friday. That ish is too expensive right now and that discount aint doing nothing. At least APB be discounting her 20 dolla dcs plus we have a standing discount.


----------



## Beamodel

Ok Silk Dreams Avocado Pudding is definitely a hit. My hair is so soft right now. I'm very glad I purchased two jars.


----------



## Froreal3

Beamodel said:


> Ok Silk Dreams Avocado Pudding is definitely a hit. My hair is so soft right now. I'm very glad I purchased two jars.



Ooo, can't to try tomorrow. Beamodel

Sent from my Snow White Frost Galaxy S4 using LHCF


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Was under my new Dryer with CJ Repair Me. Now I'll get back under with AE Garlic & then Steam. 

 Glad I'm up & running again.

@Beamodel Yeah it's 4.5 oz's. Right Avocado is nice, and it wasn't that the 'scent' was loud, skrong or anything.

 But it was just something about the scent that turned my stomach.
. 
@divachyk You know the "N" never works for me. 

No Buy...what's dat?

@Froreal3 I'm right there with you. I'll reup on b.a.s.k. next Sale. 

 It's not something that's a Go-To for me. 

I coulda' used the Whiskey Vanilla today, but grabbed CJ Repair Me. 

In fact, I only thought about the Whiskey typing this post.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Hopefully, my KV Oils will come today. 

I'm ready for folks to start posting their M-Day Sales!  

I need to know what-n-what.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Welp. *cracks knuckles*

I did a Pampered Tendrils Cart. Couldn't leave 30% & Flat Rate Shipping on the table.

I'm sure I'll go back in before the Sale ends, May 10th...

I got a back up of my KBN Conditioners and I bought some Alikay Naturals to try (a detangler and a DC'er).

Although, I'm not trying to buy anymore DC'ers.


----------



## Froreal3

Trying out this Avocado Pudding right now under my Hair Therapy Wrap. Of course the scent is underwhelming  Least it doesn't smell chemically like MYHC. Hope it performs well.


----------



## Froreal3

Mmmm, I'm feeling the SD AVP. It left my hair feeling really nice and smooth. Goes on well...no slip, but a great consistency. Not too thick, but still pudding like.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair said:


> Welp. *cracks knuckles*  I did a Pampered Tendrils Cart. Couldn't leave 30% & Flat Rate Shipping on the table.  I'm sure I'll go back in before the Sale ends, May 10th...  I got a back up of my KBN Conditioners and I bought some Alikay Naturals to try (a detangler and a DC'er).  Although, I'm not trying to buy anymore DC'ers.



IDareT'sHair

Is alikay naturals not in your target? It's in mines.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel

I haven't checked.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My KeraVada didn't come.  Hmph.  

I thought it would be here.erplexed

Beamodel


----------



## Beamodel

I'm currently waiting on 
(2) Tresemme Naturals Vibrantly Smooth
(1) BASK Apple Sorghum
(1) BASK YAM
(1) Hairveda Methi Tea Set


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Beamodel

Let's See......I'm waiting on

Pampered Tendrils
KeraVada
Viviscal


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel

Oh I forgot:

Entwine Couture


----------



## DoDo

I didn't end up pressing pay now on anything. Oh well  . 

It's not like I needed anything .


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair said:


> Beamodel  Oh I forgot:  Entwine Couture



IDareT'sHair

Whatcha got from there


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Beamodel

I got a Trio Set (x3 8oz Products) + a Free new DC'er they are getting ready to Launch for $23.00

I think it's a Cleanser, a Conditioner and a Leave-In


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel

This

http://www.entwinecouture.com/shop/clique-la-trois-cleansing-conditioning-threesome-8oz


It was 30% Off (YAY70) and $4.95 Flat Shipping


----------



## Brownie518

Hey, ladies. Sorry I missed you all...work has been a beast lately. 

My SD came, finally. I'm so glad. I'm just waiting on my last APB order.


----------



## divachyk

Last week of class --- I'm so ready to get my e-social life back. I love APB, tis all. 

Cherry Bling did my hair right tonight.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Hey Ladies!

Just massaged in some ED JBCO.  Still on the look-out for my KV. 

It looks like it's still hung up in TX.  

Although it was suppose to be delivered Saturday.

I also got a Ship Label Notice from Pampered Tendrils.


----------



## Beamodel

My BASK order shipped


----------



## beautyaddict1913

Hello ladies! I've missed you all. Having trouble getting adjusted to my work schedule! I've still been washing my hair weekly but I know that I need to do more. I'm not retaining length like I used to. In hindsight I realize that I've spent the last couple of years protective styling. I need to buy a kinky curly lace wig or I need to make a u-part wig for summer but I haven't protective styled in over 6 months and I definitely see the difference. I'm also thinking of trying the Phyto hair pills. Have any of you ladies used them?

Today is wash day for me! I'm going to wash with Hairveda Amala cream rinse. For a while I was loving ASIAN coconut cowash but it seems to make my hair too soft, which makes it feel fragile. Has anyone else experienced this? I have two new jars  I did a protein treatment last week so this week I'm thinking of doing a caramel treatment. I'm going to use up my beloved Darcy's botanicals DC and I will use up a jar of shi naturals leave in conditioner. I don't have back ups of either. Just glad to be using up products!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

beautyaddict1913

Hey Ms. Beauty!

I am Sooooo Happy to See You.

No, I have not tried Phyto Vitamins.  They get "good" reviews.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My KeraVada Oil(s) still haven't arrived.  They haven't moved from TX.

They were suppose to get here Saturday.


----------



## Beamodel

beautyaddict1913

Hi girly... I haven't used As I Am that much so  not sure. We missed you over here


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair said:


> My KeraVada Oil(s) still haven't arrived.  They haven't moved from TX.  They were suppose to get here Saturday.



IDareT'sHair

Stupid USPS


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel

I contacted KV.  We'll see.

beautyaddict1913

I Agree with B! 

I only buy the Cleansing Pudding for deep cleansing.  

I had the Cowash a couple times, but don't really remember how I felt about it.erplexed


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Beamodel

I'll probably end up doing my hair tomorrow? I'm trying to prepare for my T/U.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel

 You see SSI has a new Moisturizing DC'er out?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

beautyaddict1913

Compare Viviscal to Phyto and get back with me on which one has the best ingredients?

If I can get 120 for $50.00 instead of 60 for $35.00-$40.00 it might be worth switching.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My Pampered Tendrils Shipped!  And So Did My Entwine


----------



## Brownie518

Hey, ladies!!!

beautyaddict1913  Hey!!!

SSI has a new DC?????


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Beamodel  I'll probably end up doing my hair tomorrow? I'm trying to prepare for my T/U.



IDareT'sHair

Me too. Girl my new growth is getting serious


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair said:


> Beamodel  You see SSI has a new Moisturizing DC'er out?



IDareT'sHair

I saw it was posted in the SSI thread


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel

Girl...I wish I could successfully 'Self Relax'.  I hate depending on someone else.erplexed

I need to try it again.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair

Let me check how many weeks post. I think 10 let me go see


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair

Thursday makes 10


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel

I'm ready.  

I'm also trying to decide if I'll get some HQS?


----------



## Golden75

beautyaddict1913 I took the Phyto Phytophanere years ago.  I was weaved up so not sure on my hair growth, but my nails grew like crazy.  I plan to take them again at some point.  Shoot may be I'll pick some up tomorrow  .  I think these GNC pills are causing breakouts and I got 2 & 1/2 bottles left


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Golden75

Hi G!

If you used Viviscal, how do they compare?


----------



## Froreal3

Used up Oyin Hair Dew, SD Nourish Dreamy Decadence. Almost done with APB Buttercream leave in spray.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Froreal3

Good Job Fro!


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Golden75  Hi G!  If you used Viviscal, how do they compare?



IDareT'sHair I didn't notice anything, hair or nails with Vivisical.  But i certainly remember my nails with the phyto.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75

Thanks Lady!

Are you close to using anything up?

I may finish off HV's Moist 24/7 tomorrow.  *maybe*


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair said:


> Golden75  Thanks Lady!  Are you close to using anything up?  I may finish off HV's Moist 24/7 tomorrow.  *maybe*



IDareT'sHair Just scraping the jar on bee mine curly butter.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Golden75

I'm trying to finish up Ynobe's Marshmallow & Hibiscus. 

 Not sure if I really like or not?

It definitely doesn't smell good. Definitely won't repurchase.


----------



## Beamodel

I hope this Hairvrda Methi Tea works for my hair. I don't like black tea but I'm hoping I like Hairveda's tea treatment.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Beamodel

I hope you can use it too B!

 I Steeped a Pot of Black for tomorrow.  

 I might put it on and put AE Garlic on top.


----------



## faithVA

Beamodel said:


> I hope this Hairvrda Methi Tea works for my hair. I don't like black tea but I'm hoping I like Hairveda's tea treatment.



I hope you like it too.co didn't know it had black tea in it until you told me. Hopefully it's balanced enough that you will have s good experience with it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel

If you feel you need something extra after Step 1 and 2, don't hesitate to pull something else out and use it.


----------



## Brownie518

I have one use left of my APB Birthday Cake Pudding. I should also finish up a Shi Naturals Tea Rinse and Claudie's Reconstructor, one backup each.


----------



## Beamodel

faithVA said:


> I hope you like it too.co didn't know it had black tea in it until you told me. Hopefully it's balanced enough that you will have s good experience with it.



faithVA

Thanks girly. I've always wanted it but always passed on it because of the black tea. But I'm tired of playing the guessing game. I won't know if it will work until I try it. 

Thanks again... I will keep you posted on it


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair said:


> Beamodel  If you feel you need something extra after Step 1 and 2, don't hesitate to pull something else out and use it.



IDareT'sHair

That's a great idea. U think I will do that too. Just to be safe.


----------



## Beamodel

Brownie518 said:


> I have one use left of my APB Birthday Cake Pudding. I should also finish up a Shi Naturals Tea Rinse and Claudie's Reconstructor, one backup each.



Brownie518

You blowing through those creams. Nice! I'm blowing through the sprays lol


----------



## Babygrowth

Hey ladies! Glad to see some ladies back and posting! Healthy and pj'ing it. Lol. I don't know if I'm still getting anything from PT's because I went and bought much needed clothes and not so much needed makeup! This belly is ridiculous! 

I don't use my APB cremes that much but when I do its crazy how soft and silky my hair feels.

I'm glad everyone likes the SD avocado pudding. I have one I'm dying to use but right now I have open SD MSI, VS, Razz and Millcreek Keratin. I guess I could try it out but that Shea What! Is calling me.


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Golden75
> 
> I'm trying to finish up Ynobe's Marshmallow & Hibiscus.
> 
> Not sure if I really like or not?
> 
> It definitely doesn't smell good. Definitely won't repurchase.


 
IDareT'sHair There is not a thing I ever plan to purchase from them again.  That is definately a no buy I can stick to . I have one item left, lemongrass flax something.


----------



## Froreal3

Just received my KV order. I like both scents of Oat/Honey & Cotton Candy. Nothing beats Buttercream, but they've discontinued that one.  

I will use these up to DC with, prepoo, and seal. I will also use them on my body.


----------



## Beamodel

Froreal3

What does oat n honey smell like?


----------



## Beamodel

I'm under the dryer with APB Blueberry Cheesecake. I decided to mix some honey and KV Brahmi oil in it. I wonder how this concoction will turn out. 

I applied it relaxer style because my 10wk post new growth is getting serious.


----------



## Froreal3

Beamodel said:


> Froreal3
> 
> What does oat n honey smell like?



It's a mild, warm smell...smells faintly of honey.


----------



## Beamodel

My honey and KV oil mix that I added to APB Blueberry has my hair feeling very soft.

I think I'm gonna start applying my HH JOJ on my scalp for a little while. I never do stuff like that but I think it will help with my shedding. 

I might grab liquid gold coffee butter once I'm done.


----------



## Golden75

Beamodel I was thinking of adding honey w/ evoo over my dc this past weekend.  Think I will do that next wash.


----------



## Beamodel

Golden75

When you do, please let me know how it was. I think I will be doing this to quite a few DC's I have. 

I was planning on relaxing my hair next week but I will see how soft/tamed my new growth feels first.


----------



## Golden75

Beamodel said:


> Golden75  When you do, please let me know how it was. I think I will be doing this to quite a few DC's I have.  I was planning on relaxing my hair next week but I will see how soft/tamed my new growth feels first.



Beamodel Will def keep you posted!


----------



## Froreal3

^^I see HVs selling separate samples again. 

http://www.hairveda.com/Trial-Sample-Sizes-c59/


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Missed you Gurls Last Night (had to work late)...

 Anyway...Slathered my Hurr in some b.a.s.k. Apple Sorghum.

Will Cowash out soon, do a quick reconstructor and Steam with YAM and probably KBB.

 My KV still hasn't gotten here and I ordered before Fro!


----------



## Froreal3

IDareT'sHair said:


> Missed you Gurls Last Night (had to work late)...
> 
> Anyway...Slathered my Hurr in some b.a.s.k. Apple Sorghum.
> 
> Will Cowash out soon, do a quick reconstructor and Steam with YAM and probably KBB.
> 
> My KV still hasn't gotten here and* I ordered before Fro*!



You sure did. Did you order a ton? I did put in the notes that I'm from LHCF.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Froreal3

Hmph. 

I ordered x4 Bottles - x3 of the Fenugreek and x1 Kenyan Coffee.  

I got x2 Cotton Candy's and x2 Warm Vanilla.

It 'says' it was delivered about an hour ago.  I haven't got my mail yet.

Recently, I had to start tracking every single package. 

Before, I never worried about that kind of stuff.  

Between the Vendors and the Carriers, both are a hotmess. 

Speaking of which....I need to see where my Entwine is?  It was coming Fed-Ex.erplexed


----------



## Brownie518

Hey ladies. I keep missing you all. Been so busy lately.  
Nothing going on hair-wise. Just applied some NG oil to my scalp. Im trying to hokd off washing until saturday.


----------



## Beamodel

I really enjoyed adding the KV oils to my last DC session. I think I will continue to do such. 

Adding the honey to it was fine but for some reason, I think I like BASK Yam better.


----------



## Brownie518

My last APB order came. Nothing else coming for me, for now. I hope the SD etsy shop opens soon so I can stock up.


----------



## Ltown

Hi ladies! 
MIA same old routines for me; I ordered apb leave in when they had the sell, just got a shipping order. I also order entwine, I use it sparingly but it for dd and her twistouts.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Hey Girls!

I don't know if I told ya'll my Pampered Tendrils order came yesterday. 

And I think one came today. 

I've purchased x3 times and will probably do another one before May 10th. 

I got:

x2 KBN Conditioner back ups
Alikay Naturals Detangler & a Honey and Sage DC'er

I also ended up ordering x1 Shea Terra Mongonga & Banana Pre-Rx. 

 It probably came today.

Haven't seen too many jaw-droppin' eye-poppin' Mothers Day Sales yet...


----------



## DoDo

IDareT'sHair said:


> Hey Girls!
> 
> I don't know if I told ya'll my Pampered Tendrils order came yesterday.
> 
> And I think one came today.
> 
> I've purchased x3 times and will probably do another one before May 10th.
> 
> I got:
> 
> x2 KBN Conditioner back ups
> Alikay Naturals Detangler & a Honey and Sage DC'er
> 
> I also ended up ordering x1 Shea Terra Mongonga & Banana Pre-Rx.
> 
> It probably came today.
> 
> *Haven't seen too many jaw-droppin' eye-poppin' Mothers Day Sales yet.*..



IDareT'sHair

I feel the same way.... 

Beamodel

I made a babassu oil, extra virgin avocado oil, and glycerin hair balm !


----------



## Beamodel

DoDo

That sounds delicious. I've never used that oil before by itself.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair

Do you use Affirm Fibergard? I'm thinking about switching to it. If so, where do you get yours from and does it only come in a 4lb tub?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Beamodel

Yes I do. I use the "Mild" (Lye) and I've only purchased it in a 4lb Tub.

I get all my stuff like that from either Ugly-n-Beauty or Lenjoy (free shipping)


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@DoDo

Gurl....these sales are anti-climatic (so far). 

 I really don't need a thing, but......

That has never stopped me before


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair

That's the exact one and the exact place I was looking at. That's where I got my alter ego from. How long does that 4lb last for?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Beamodel

The last Tub I had lasted about a Year and some change (so maybe about 15-18 months).

I make individual 'smaller' tubs out of it. In those plastic thingy-s that like Deli-Turkey comes in.

 Mainly because I don't want my Niece to think that she ran run through that tub.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair

Thank you. I'm not use to having so much on hand. I store mines in the fridge. Do you do the same for the tub?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Beamodel

I get my Relaxer, the 5n1, Sustenance, Preservo all from Ugly-n-Beauty. 

Also, my Scalp Rx (base), Mizani H20, Neutralizing 'Poo and AE Garlic.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair

Have you used the step one serum before?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel said:


> Thank you. I'm not use to having so much on hand. *I store mines in the fridge. Do you do the same for the tub?*


 
Beamodel

 All Winter I kept it in my Garage where I keep most of my Products.  

 Now that it's getting warmer, I will bring it inside and stick it in my Laundry Room (it's pretty cool in there).

 But the individual Tubs...yes...I store it in the Fridge.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair

Thx boo. Imma stop bombarding u with questions now. I appreciate your help. 

I'm about to go order it. I hope I like it. I've read great reviews. I've been using "drug store brands" ORS & Silk Elements. I've used Mizani BB before but I'm ready to try something new.


----------



## Beamodel

My BASK was supposed to be delivered today but if course usps plucking up as usual.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel

YOU are NOT bombarding me with questions.  Glad I could help.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair

Thank you. My relaxer should be here next week. Next week I will be 11 weeks post too


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel

Great! 

My Niece likes it for my hair. 

I asked her if she wanted to switch me to something else and she said no.

She also likes the 5n1 for the Mid-Step.  

Last time I used Tigi Dumb Blonde for my Mid-Step and she said she thought my hair responded better to 5n1 or the Sustenance (for the Mid-Step).


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair

I might try that after I'm done with some if the other proteins/ Reconstructor I already have. 

I'm all excited to try this relaxer. I read so many great reviews about it


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Beamodel

That's what the "Beauty School" was using on me when I was going there for my T/Us.

 So when I decided to let my Niece do it, I just stuck with the Affirm Fiberguard (Mild/Lye).

I think I'll Steam tomorrow with AO HSR. I still have x3 of those 2oz bottles to use up.

If I don't, I'll probably use either KBB or SD Razz. (Whatever's open). 

But chances are, it will be one of those little bottles of AO.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair

Well I'm gonna use HV Methi Tea Set tomorrow. I might follow up with HV Sitrinillah. I wonder how Sitrinillah will be if I mix KV oil in it. 

APB DC was extra wonderful with KV oils mixed in.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel

Interesting about adding KV Oil(s). 

I see KV still has their Fenugreek Oils on Sale for $8.99.

I'm trying to use up a bottle of HTN Oil that lost it's wonderful Buttercreme Frosting scent.  

So, that's what I've been slapping on to steam with.erplexed


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair

I'm not buying any darn oils. I have too many to use up. I don't care how cheap they are.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel said:


> *I'm not buying any darn oils. I have too many to use up. I don't care how cheap they are.*


 
Beamodel

 I hear Ya'

 Have you use either Avocado or Apricot Oils to DC with?


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair

No, I've only been sealing with them. Apricot seems seriously light so I'm not sure if pouring it into a DC will give me what I want. 

I might try it though. We shall see....


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Beamodel

Lemme know if you do. 

 When I finish up this unscented HTN, not sure what I'll use?


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair

I'm sure will darling... I'm not sure if I will use my steamer or my dryer tomorrow. 

I'm still ticked about that darn Theraneem shampoo. I didn't bring it back yet. I might just toss it. It tangled my hair like crazy.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel

That's terrible that you still haven't recovered from that.

Girl, I hope you return it.


----------



## Golden75

Finished up a sample of BASK Tapioca.  Nice.  Repurchaseable.  Finished 8oz Bee Mine curly butter.  Possibly a repurchase.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75 said:


> F*inished up a sample of BASK Tapioca. Nice. Repurchaseable. Finished 8oz Bee Mine curly butter. Possibly a repurchase.*


 
Golden75

 Evenin' Ms. G!

 Dang...everything is a Repurchase


----------



## FelaShrine

Golden75 how has your avi tagline been working for you? 

Beamodel cant wait to hear your thoughts on the affirm..thinking i should go back to lye for my next touch up in 3 months,


----------



## IDareT'sHair

FelaShrine said:


> @Golden75 *how has your avi tagline been working for you?*


 
FelaShrine

 She Lyin'


----------



## FelaShrine

Is that so? 

did BJ get back to you btw?


----------



## DoDo

IDareT'sHair said:


> @DoDo
> 
> Gurl....these sales are anti-climatic (so far).
> 
> I really don't need a thing, but......
> 
> *That has never stopped me before*



IDareT'sHair 

  Nope, no it hasn't.  

Your research keeps us updated on all the latest hair-care products though! We also have tons of adventures with new companies with you too .


----------



## DoDo

Beamodel said:


> DoDo
> 
> That sounds delicious. I've never used that oil before by itself.



Beamodel

You bring out the mixtress in me! 

ETA: Its a creamy oil, halfway between a butter and an oil because it is solid at room temperature. When you get some on your figure it has a creamy velvety feel on the finger as well as the hair. I made the balm so that it was halfway between an oil and a cream. I like the texture it is very smooth. I also added some of my pumpkin spice fragrance oil to it , I um, really like smelling like pumpkin spice .


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I heard from BJ.  They are in the process of reorganizing their operations.  So, she won't be having a Mothers Day Sale this year.

But she did say they are offering various promotional items and shipping stuff out much faster.

She said after things settle down, she will have a Sale and we will be the 1st to know.

PBN (I also emailed them) are having a Sale.  Details should be coming out today.


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Golden75
> 
> Evenin' Ms. G!
> 
> Dang...everything is a Repurchase


 
IDareT'sHair I know right?  But no time soon.  I have a tub of Eco to use up and HV whipped gelly.

Almost forgot, good morning T and ladies of U1B1


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75

 Just checked out on some Hydroquench Systems.


----------



## Golden75

FelaShrine said:


> @Golden75 how has your avi tagline been working for you?
> 
> @Beamodel cant wait to hear your thoughts on the affirm..thinking i should go back to lye for my next touch up in 3 months,


 


IDareT'sHair said:


> @FelaShrine
> 
> She Lyin'


 
@FelaShrine & @IDareT'sHair Oh you want clown me huh I haven't purchased anything in 4 days


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Golden75
> 
> Just checked out on some Hydroquench Systems.


 
@IDareT'sHair Nothing wow'd me in that line. I did like the cleanser. Wanted to try the putty, but trying to make it 5 days strong .


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75

Girl..You know I lubbe you. 

Afterall, we are in the same exact boat w/o a Paddle.


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Golden75
> 
> Girl..You know I lubbe you.
> 
> Afterall, we are in the same exact boat w/o a Paddle.


 
IDareT'sHair  right back atcha!  I'm going to take this one week at a time.  

My Entwine should be here Monday.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75 said:


> Nothing wow'd me in that line. I did like the cleanser. Wanted to try the putty, but trying to make it *5 days strong* .




@Golden75

You know you need to Quit. 

Five Days!

I know. Her Cleansing Conditioners are the business.

She said she was going to send me some samples which is very nice of her.

But I thought I'd go ahead & order anyway. (Just in case she forgets, gets too busy etc...)


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Golden75

I like those Oils. Reminds me of Summer Vatika Frosting. 

I got a Pineapple one and a Mango one.

I think I have a Lime one in the Fridge....

*too much stuff*


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75

Hmph.  Ain't nothing skrong about no durn 5 days.  

I just went back and stared at that.

Talmbout some 5 days skrong.


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair   I'm trying T!  

What oils you talmbout??? Mangos & Pineapples   That HQS?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Golden75

Yes, those Solid (Vatika Frosting-Like) Oils HQS offers. 

 They are Summer Deliciousness. 

 They all smell like Summa'

You knew that mess was wrong when you typed it. (5 days).

I just made another 'small' purchase from Pampered Tendrils:
x2 HV Almond Glaze
x1 SSI Fortifying Mask


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Golden75

These!

http://www.hydroquenchsystems.com/pineapple-coconut-lime-oil/

http://www.hydroquenchsystems.com/coconut-mango-lime-oil/


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair Been meaning to ask, is Pampered having a sale?  I ain't buying nothing, just curious


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Golden75
> 
> These!
> 
> http://www.hydroquenchsystems.com/pineapple-coconut-lime-oil/
> 
> http://www.hydroquenchsystems.com/coconut-mango-lime-oil/


 
 Those look nice!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Golden75

I know you just askin' to be askin'....

Yeah, they've been having 30% for a minute. 

 $6.00 Flat Rate Shipping.

The last day is May 10th.oke:


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair I looked at the site, I can't remember what I was somewhat interested in, but it said in store only   I was also looking for a code and couldn't find any detailed sales info.


----------



## Golden75

SSI is discontinuing some items http://www.shescentit.com/buhbyes.html  I loved that scalp spritz, very cooling and refreshing, especially in the summa.


----------



## Golden75

My be getting some SSI  

Nevermind. Will skip it.  I just want the scalp spritzers, but I don't feel like paying the shipping.


----------



## Beamodel

DoDo said:


> Beamodel  You bring out the mixtress in me!   ETA: Its a creamy oil, halfway between a butter and an oil because it is solid at room temperature. When you get some on your figure it has a creamy velvety feel on the finger as well as the hair. I made the balm so that it was halfway between an oil and a cream. I like the texture it is very smooth. I also added some of my pumpkin spice fragrance oil to it , I um, really like smelling like pumpkin spice .



DoDo

That sounds really delicious. I want some


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Golden75

Yeah...alot of the stuff I wanted had ISO (In Store Only). 

*cough* 

I was gone ask her to send me a Jar of that Naturalista Juicy, which was also an ISO item, but decided to pass.


----------



## FelaShrine

IDareT'sHair said:


> I heard from BJ.  They are in the process of reorganizing their operations.  So, she won't be having a Mothers Day Sale this year.
> 
> But she did say they are offering various promotional items and shipping stuff out much faster.
> 
> She said after things settle down, she will have a Sale and we will be the 1st to know.



Thanks girlie. I was holding out on HV because I wanted my first HV haul to include the pH rinse since pampered tendrils doesnt have that yet ..but since there's no sale..off to PT. I wish they would also let you order BASK online..erplexed, really wanna try YAM..


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My Entwine came today.  I need to open it.  Look at it. And smell it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Okay...Entwine's Presentation is all that. 

I know the website is dark and confusing, but the Products are nicely presented and look Delish.:lovedrool:


----------



## IDareT'sHair

AO's Conditioners are still as maddening as ever to get out of the bottle. 

 I'm slowly regretting that Purchase.erplexed

I used HSR tonight and had a time tryna' get it outta the bottle.

It's equally as 'frustrating' as BFH.


----------



## MileHighDiva

IDareT'sHair said:


> Okay...Entwine's Presentation is all that.
> 
> I know the website is dark and confusing, but the Products are nicely presented and look Delish.:lovedrool:



IDareT'sHair

What do they smell like?


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair said:


> Okay...Entwine's Presentation is all that.  I know the website is dark and confusing, but the Products are nicely presented and look Delish.:lovedrool:



IDareT'sHair

Yea, I couldn't tolerate their website so I kept it moving. 


Side note: my BASK arrived today.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

MileHighDiva 

I haven't taken them out of the lovely purple Organza Pouch they were perfectly presented in yet.

Beamodel 

Girl...I know.  Ain't that Site a "sight for sore eyes"????


----------



## Beamodel

Bask Apple Sorghum seems a lil thick for my relaxed hair as a sealer. 

Gonna figure out how I want to apply this. I'm getting ready to go wash my hair. And use HV Methi Tea Set


----------



## MileHighDiva

IDareT'sHair said:


> MileHighDiva
> 
> I haven't taken them out of the lovely purple Organza Pouch they were perfectly presented in yet.
> 
> Beamodel
> 
> Girl...I know.  Ain't that Site a "sight for sore eyes"????



Today is the last of the 30% off sale.  I need you to smell them NOW! 

Did you get the free hair masque?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

MileHighDiva

Disappointment City.  They so DO NOT smell good.  (At all. Period.) 

Kinda chemically.

Hard to describe.  But they don't smell good.

The Moisture Mask is in one of those Foil Packs.  It's a good amount, but I was expecting a Jar.erplexed


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel

I always said it was a cross between a Syrup and an Oil.  Kinda like a Syrupy-Oil.

I was wondering how you were going to use it as simply a "Sealer".  

Lemme know what you discover during your experiments with it.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair said:


> Beamodel  I always said it was a cross between a Syrup and an Oil.  Kinda like a Syrupy-Oil.  I was wondering how you were going to use it as simply a "Sealer".  Lemme know what you discover during your experiments with it.



IDareT'sHair

Thanks that's exactly how I would describe it too. Syrup oil.  Gonna see how I will use it since I don't prepoo. It made a small section of my hair soft though. But it's about to be washed out lol


----------



## MileHighDiva

IDareT'sHair said:


> MileHighDiva
> 
> Disappointment City.  They so DO NOT smell good.  (At all. Period.)
> 
> Kinda chemically.
> 
> Hard to describe.  But they don't smell good.
> 
> The Moisture Mask is in one of those Foil Packs.  It's a good amount, but I was expecting a Jar.erplexed



IDareT'sHair

 Thank you so much for taking a whiff!  I know that you don't like having too much stuff open at one time.  You know how I am about smells. Especially, bad ones! 

You just saved me from myself!  I would have been pissed!  I can't find any YT videos or reviews where the reviewer comments on the smell.

Also, the way their promo is worded on FB, I would've been expecting a jar of DC.  It says free masque, not free masque sample.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

MileHighDiva

I should have asked someone about the 'scent'. 

What a Huge Disappointment.  

Hopefully what it lacks in scent, it surpasses in Performance.

It's a decent sized Foil Pack.  But a Foil Pack is a Foil Pack.  

OT: I have absolutely no use for the Shampoo.  I'll either swap it or use it on my Wigs.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel

Oh yes, it's definitely a Syrupy-Oil.

I've used it about x3 times as a Pre-Rx.  

IMO: It's no better/different than anything else I've used for that purpose (as a Pre-Rx).  

It's okay.

I do like the scent.  It's Sour Green Apple-y Refreshing.


----------



## Golden75

Beamodel said:


> Bask Apple Sorghum seems a lil thick for my relaxed hair as a sealer.  Gonna figure out how I want to apply this. I'm getting ready to go wash my hair. And use HV Methi Tea Set



Beamodel I use a small amount mixed in with another to seal or alone.  My hair feels great all week.  Def start out with a small amount.


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair said:


> MileHighDiva  Disappointment City.  They so DO NOT smell good.  (At all. Period.)  Kinda chemically.  Hard to describe.  But they don't smell good.  The Moisture Mask is in one of those Foil Packs.  It's a good amount, but I was expecting a Jar.erplexed



  That sucks.  Mine should be here tomorrow or Monday.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Golden75

I just listed it on the Exchange. 

Not because I was so turned off by it, but because I'm running low on something else that I really need/should replace.

I was getting ready to hit PayNah on it and then thought....Umm....maybe I can sell that Entwine and buy what I need.

It's not like I need another 'poo, r/o or leave-in....


----------



## Beamodel

Golden75 said:


> Beamodel I use a small amount mixed in with another to seal or alone.  My hair feels great all week.  Def start out with a small amount.



Golden75

Good idea. Thanks. I will try it like that. I can definitely see myself using it as a sealer when I have my hair in a bun or even dabbing some on my new growth.


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Golden75
> 
> I just listed it on the Exchange.
> 
> Not because I was so turned off by it, but because I'm running low on something else that I really need/should replace.
> 
> I was getting ready to hit PayNah on it and then thought....Umm....maybe I can sell that Entwine and buy what I need.
> 
> It's not like I need another 'poo, r/o or leave-in....



IDareT'sHair Thats a durn shame, cause I was thinking of doing the same thing  Still may.  I really want the MHC Silky Afrikoko.  Lawd knows it can wait.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair

Whatcha looking to buy?


----------



## Golden75

Beamodel said:


> Golden75
> 
> Good idea. Thanks. I will try it like that. I can definitely see myself using it as a sealer when I have my hair in a bun or even dabbing some on my new growth.



Beamodel I was thinking it would be good in a sulfur mix to keep roots soft.  Hope you like it!  I love it!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel

I need to reup on my Affirm 5n1.  I didn't realize I was running so low.

Although, I have Sustenance.


----------



## Beamodel

Ok, I just rinsed out Hairveda step 1. Good so far. I had it in did about 15 mins. No heat. The true test is when my hair dries. Now I have step 2 on. I will leave that one for 20 mins. No heat. 

Next I will use my supped up my Sitrinillah. Added KV Brahmi oil and APB auverduc birthday cake oil with a tab but of honey.  I will use it for 20 mins with heat.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair said:


> Beamodel  I need to reup on my Affirm 5n1.  I didn't realize I was running so low.  Although, I have Sustenance.



IDareT'sHair

I'm still gonna try this once I've used up other proteins. I need to see if my relaxer shipped. It most likely has though.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel

Sold my Entwine.  Just bought my 5n1


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair said:


> Beamodel  Sold my Entwine.  Just bought my 5n1



That was quick


----------



## Beamodel

Beamodel said:


> Ok, I just rinsed out Hairveda step 1. Good so far. I had it in did about 15 mins. No heat. The true test is when my hair dries. Now I have step 2 on. I will leave that one for 20 mins. No heat.
> 
> Next I will use my supped up my Sitrinillah. Added KV Brahmi oil and APB auverduc birthday cake oil with a tab but of honey.  I will use it for 20 mins with heat.



Getting ready to rinse step 2 out and apply my supped up Sitrinillah


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair said:


> Beamodel
> 
> Sold my Entwine.  Just bought my 5n1





Beamodel said:


> That was quick



IDareT'sHair & Beamodel  I was about to say the same thing.  That was lightening fast


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel Golden75

Ya'll know Entwine is a HOT Product!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel

When are we going to start on our M/N? 

I may start on TPS Peppermint or the Coffee one I have w/o MSM sometime next week.. 

Or the M/N.  haven't decided.erplexed


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair

I think I will in about a month. I'm relaxing my hair next week and I like to have my hair banging and swanging for a little while before I apply MT or MN to my scalp


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel said:


> I think I will in about a month. I'm relaxing my hair next week and *I like to have my hair banging and swanging for a little while before I apply MT or MN to my scalp*


 
Beamodel

 Isn't that the troof.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel Golden75

The HSR smells different?  I used the one in the new packaging/new formula.

I'll use those 2oz'ers up soon.  In the 2oz'ers: I have 1 1/2 HSR and 1 WC.

Then I have x2 Full Sized Bottles of both HSR & WC in the Old Formula.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair

Probably bc fragrance is so high up on the list


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel

From what I remember....the 2oz'ers (new packaging) smells more Herbally.  

But the 2oz WC smelled the same.


----------



## Beamodel

OMG - I see why folks were raving about HV Methi Tea. This stuff dramatically decreased my shedding with one application. 

This is amazing... My hair DOES NOT like black tea not aloe vera however, my hair accepted this product extremely well. 

I'm currently air drying but I lost maybe 7 hairs compared to about 50+ hairs while wet detangling. So far, this is a definite keeper


----------



## DoDo

Beamodel said:


> OMG - I see why folks were raving about HV Methi Tea. This stuff dramatically decreased my shedding with one application.
> 
> This is amazing... My hair DOES NOT like black tea not aloe vera however, my hair accepted this product extremely well.
> 
> I'm currently air drying but I lost maybe 7 hairs compared to about 50+ hairs while wet detangling. So far, this is a definite keeper



Stop playing before I go buy that .


----------



## Beamodel

DoDo

Lol, I was petrified to use it. But I'm thrilled it did.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair

My Affirm Fibergard Mild Relaxer shipped. It should be here Weds. I will relax my hair on Friday.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel

Great news!  Glad it's on the way.

You got me wanting to do a Methi Rx next Wash day.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair

I'm really excited to try Affirm's relaxer. Yes girl, I was quite surprised about that Methi Tea set. It works nicely. I wish I would have used it sooner

I have no idea why my hair was shedding so bad. I lost a good bit of my thickness to my already low density hair. I am on a mission to get some volume back ASAP. 

But yes, I like the Methi Tea set. Good stuff


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel

I'll be doing a Methi Treatment next Friday. 

Trying to decide which DC'er I'll use as Step 3?

Because for me a Step 3 was essential.  

I looked at Step 2 simply as a Cowash.  After Rinsing Step 1.

Either KBB or SD's.  Maybe even one of the AO's?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Made up a nice little MHC Cart up for tonight. 

I'll see if I decide to hit PayNah closer to Midnight.

 That 45% is tawkin' to me.  And I got the nerve to be listenin'.


----------



## divachyk

I'm thinking of hitting Bee Mine's sale for the Juicy spritz. The heat is beating up these strands.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@divachyk

You got me thinking about Juicy. 

 That's something Pampered Tendrils need to get, cause BM's shipping is too high if you only get 1 item.

Once Pampered gets a few more lines in there, she'll be 1 Stop Shopping Status.

I haven't even thought about Curl Mart or Hattache. In fact, lemme go look at Hattache right quick.


----------



## divachyk

IDareT'sHair, yeah I would definitely have to get a few more things to make it balance out. I do love the DCner and Curly Butter.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

divachyk said:


> *yeah I would definitely have to get a few more things to make it balance out. I do love the DCner and Curly Butter*.


 
divachyk 

 Yeah, I like the DC'er. 

 So, the Curly Butter is good uh?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I need to see how this 45% & Shipping shakes out for MHC at Midnight to decide if I get it or not.


----------



## divachyk

IDareT'sHair, oh yes, love the curly butter. Curly butter & whipped gelly are the only things that touch my edges and nape. Tried the eco stuff a few times but it's not for me.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

divachyk

Thanks for the Review. 

I'll keep my eyes out on the Curly Butter.


----------



## divachyk

Sure thing IDareT'sHair.


----------



## Golden75

Finished a 4oz SSI Blueberry Cowash.  I think I have 2 full size in the stash.  I like the coconut sorbet.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75

I like the Sorbet too G!

Are you thinkin' about doing anything with that 45% off MHC Sale?

I hate that I hafta' stay up until Midnight, but I am.

Here's what I have in my MHC 'mock' Cart:
x1 Molasses Hydrating DC'er
x1 Ginger & Apple Cider Rinse
x1 Sophia's Herbal Cocktail

I think something else (can't remember)


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair I was thinking about it.  I really wanted the Silky Afrikoko and I figured may be get another Burdock Rook Lotion.  But I have a feeling I won't.   That 45% is really good.  Lemme look.

ETA:  Free shipping over $50, but I don't need $50 worth of MHC.  I know their prices are high, but they look really high


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Golden75

I thought about the Afrikoko and either the Soy or the Burdock Lotions.  

All them thangs are good.

I hope I don't end up with Fiddy Dollas' worth. 

I need to see how shipping costs will tip the scales.

 ETA:  She definitely went up on several things.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75

I am really, really liking BlueRoze Beauty's Pumpkin Seed Hair Whip.  

Very, very nice.


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair At them prices, you may as well with the 45%.  I have a good amount of MHC.  They Guava Hair paste looks interesting for when I need my edges hooked up.  Imma make a cart, and run some numbers


----------



## Froreal3

double post


----------



## Froreal3

Hey ladies. Bout to hit the town soon. Wondering how I should wear my hair. *sigh*

in other news...used up APB Buttercream leave in spray.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Froreal3

Sound like Fun Ms. FRO.  I am sure you will look real Cute Tonight.  

Don't get in no Trouble.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Golden75

In MHC - I think I have (unopened):
x2 Honey Hair Mask
x1 Buttery Soy
*maybe 1 or 2 either Olive You or So Deep?

 Lemme go look right quick.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

IDareT'sHair said:


> *In MHC - I think I have (unopened):
> x2 Honey Hair Mask
> x1 Buttery Soy
> *maybe 1 or 2 either Olive You or So Deep?
> 
> Lemme go look right quick*.



All I saw were
x3 Honey Hair Masks?

I think I have a Jar of Buttery Soy someplace.erplexed

Golden75


----------



## Beamodel

Looks like the only Mother's Day item I got was another Heat Therapy Wrap (CurlMart Sale) and my Affirm Fiberguard relaxer (not on sale, lol)


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel

Yeah, these M-Day Sales were pretty much uneventful.

Even though I've been killin' it (with Pampered Tendrils)...

You did get your SD's Avocado DC'ers

Overall, I agree they have been so-so. 

I wanted to pick up that new DC'er from SSI, but didn't make a cart to check shipping, because I kept reading how high it was.


----------



## Froreal3

So far I got the Silk Dreams and KV from the flash sale. I have been surprisingly good.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Froreal3 said:


> So far I got the Silk Dreams and KV from the flash sale. *I have been surprisingly good.*



Froreal3

 You have been.  Surprisingly.....


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair

Yea I totally forgot about those. I got those from PT early during her 30% off sale.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Froreal3

Lemme see I got:

HydroQuench Systems

A Hodge-Podge of things ALL from Pampered Tendrils =
Alikay Naturals (x2)
Koils By Nature (x2)
Shea Terra Organics (x1)
SSI (x1)
Hairveda (x2)
Blue Roze Beauty (x2)

*miscellaneous
x1 pk of Viviscal
x1 Bottle of Affirm 5n1
x1 Mizani H20 Night-time Rx
 x4 KeraVada Oils


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel

Yeah, I wasn't making the 'connection' when you 1st start talmbout Pampered Tendrils.

I wish I wouldn't have.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair said:


> Beamodel  Yeah, I wasn't making the 'connection' when you 1st start talmbout Pampered Tendrils.  I wish I wouldn't have.



Lol I see you went in hard on PT IDareT'sHair


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel

I forgot all about that Thread/Shop...but once I made the Connection it was like:


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Beamodel

With the exception of the Pumpkin Whip (that I just got) everything I got was something I didn't have.

So, at least I didn't get duplicates/multiples.

Well I take that back...I did get back ups of the KBN Coco & Shea Conditioners.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75

What's Up G?


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair said:


> Golden75  What's Up G?



IDareT'sHair Nothing.  Just chillin.  Imma leave MHC alone.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair said:


> Beamodel  I forgot all about that Thread/Shop...but once I made the Connection it was like:



IDareT'sHair

Lmao you sure was like that.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75 said:


> *Nothing. Just chillin. Imma leave MHC alone.*


 
Golden75

 I'm thinking I might pass too G. 

 I still need to see what shipping is looking like 1st though.


----------



## Froreal3

Where is the liquor drinking smiley?  

Sent from my Snow White Frost Galaxy S4 using LHCF


----------



## FelaShrine

IDareT'sHair said:


> @divachyk
> 
> You got me thinking about Juicy.
> 
> That's something Pampered Tendrils need to get, cause BM's shipping is too high if you only get 1 item.
> 
> Once Pampered gets a few more lines in there, she'll be 1 Stop Shopping Status.



BM and SD Razz.  Bask YAM online too.


----------



## Beamodel

Happy Mothers Day to all us Mothers


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Happy Mothers Day to All da' Mother's in the House.  

Thanks for Reppin' and Holdin' it down.

You Ladies are Remarkable.  Good Friends. Kind. Patient.  And of course Beautiful Inside & Out.

Enjoy Your Day Ladies.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75

G, get in here and tell me why I can't get the 45% to come up for MHC.  I can't check out.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Heard back from MHC the Code = mothersday2014

Shipping was $8.95 so I added another item to get Free Shipping @ $50.00.

I'm right at $52.00 for x4 items.  Not sure if Imma get it. 

Lemme play with some other options.


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair said:


> Golden75  G, get in here and tell me why I can't get the 45% to come up for MHC.  I can't check out.



IDareT'sHair  Did you get anything?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75

Girl...I ain't gettin' no durn Fiddy Dollas' worth of MHC. 

I backed x3 items out and Shipping for x2 items were $11.00.

She need to gone wid dat.


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair Thats what my mock cart of 2 items came to, $11.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75

Girl....I got a 'real' problem with that.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Golden75

I'm done. 

 Finally. 

I forgot I also bought a couple items from Komaza Hair Care.

Lawd....I need to have a Seat.

Lovin', Lovin', Lovin' BlueRoze's Pumpkin Seed Hair Whip. This could 'replace' a lot of Cremes for me.

It probably won't....but it could.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75

Just like you were praying....I'm praying not to buy another Deep Conditioner.

I needs no more Deep Conditioners ever.  And I do mean EVER.


----------



## havilland

IDareT'sHair said:


> Golden75  Just like you were praying....I'm praying not to buy another Deep Conditioner.  I needs no more Deep Conditioners ever.  And I do mean EVER.[/QUOTE
> Y'all make me wanna cart some stuff online today !


----------



## IDareT'sHair

havilland

Gurl...Go on and Get Your Haul Onoke:oke:


----------



## blackviolet

IDareT'sHair said:


> I need to see how this 45% & Shipping shakes out for MHC at Midnight to decide if I get it or not.



Is there a code for the 45% off?
IDareT'sHair


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@blackviolet

mothersday2014


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair I'm good on errythang too.  I need to try the pumpkin stuff, but prob won't for a while.  Trying to use up somethings I had sitting for awhile, and it is taking forever! But I am running thru the DC's.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Golden75

G, I am overwhelmed by the sheer amount of DC'ers I have. I need to get a grip.

Lemme see: I think I only ordered - SSI's Fortifying as a true DC'er. 

And I guess KBN's Cocoa DC'er although I was planning to use that as a Cowash?

Oh, I forgot that "mini" Haul I did from HydroQuench. I keep forgetting about that.....

I got a 12oz The Slip DC'er. I had it before in an 8oz Jar and Swapped it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Golden75

My Goal starting 06/01 is to use my Jasmine Bath & Beauty Deep Conditioners. 

She had such unique scents and I have a lot of delicious summer scents from her.

So, I wanted to use those throughout the Summer. 

I have her Avocado & Silk, The Hibiscus Line and the Babbasu Line and a couple Reconstructors from her.

I want to make that my Sole Mission starting in June. 

Although I will hate to evenutally run completely out of Jasmines.  

It was such a Delicious, truly wonderful, utterly Sensational Line of Hair Products. 

She is still missed.


----------



## blackviolet

IDareT'sHair said:


> blackviolet
> 
> momsday2014



Code doesn't work for me 
IDareT'sHair


----------



## IDareT'sHair

blackviolet

Sorry Girl I gave you somebody else's Code it is: *mothersday2014*


----------



## IDareT'sHair

blackviolet

You do realize, you are only able to get the 45% off on the Products Pompous Blue Listed in the "Whats On Sale This Month" Thread that MHC Listed.

So, it's not 45% off everything, it is 45% off on those selected items she mentioned in MHC's Facebook Post.


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair said:


> blackviolet
> 
> Sorry Girl I gave you somebody else's Code it is: *mothersday2014*



IDareT'sHair  Can't keep these sales codes straight


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair said:


> blackviolet
> 
> You do realize, you are only able to get the 45% off on the Products Pompous Blue Listed in the "Whats On Sale This Month" Thread that MHC Listed.
> 
> So, it's not 45% off everything, it is 45% off on those selected items she mentioned in MHC's Facebook Post.



IDareT'sHair  I had a feeling there was something to their sale.  It is always a "catch" never just a free for all


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75 said:


> *Can't keep these sales codes straight*



@Golden75

Hush Girl! I was tryna' work it out in my head

You know WE been making Carts all weekend.


----------



## Golden75

Why didn't I just make one post  IDareT'sHair I do have an overwhelming amount of DC's too.  That SD order put me over the edge.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75

MHC is shrewd. 

I think the only good time to get anything from her is her B1 G1 Free during Black Friday.

Other than that, her sales are dismal at best.  

They always use to be 10% (remember) so she has greatly improved on that notion.

However........Her Customer Service and Ship Times are on Point.  

There is nothing bad I can say about that.  She has that mess tight.


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Golden75
> 
> Hush Girl! I was tryna' work it out in my head
> 
> You know WE been making Carts all weekend.



IDareT'sHair I did more browsing than cart making, cause usually pay nah is hit when items are in the cart .  My goal is to stay all in this stash these next few months.  

I need to smell my SSI Pumpkin Defrizzer again.  It doesn't smell as fruity as when I first opened it


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Golden75

Oh, another thing about MHC...she need to go to Flat Rate Shipping. erplexed

She got us Bent on that shipping.  

$11.00 to ship x2 products. Come on Son.


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair Yup, shipping ate the discount


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75 said:


> I need to smell my *SSI Pumpkin Defrizzer again. It doesn't smell as fruity as when I first opened it*



@Golden75

I never got this one. Although I've heard good reviews. 

I got Darcy's Pumpkin Hair Elixir (which I love) I need to smell that. 

Or at least put it in the Fridge.

I guess that b.a.s.k. Apple Sorghum stuff kinda reminds me of DB Pumpkin Elixir but DB's isn't quite as thick and is definitely used as a Leave-In.

 ETA:  I guess my 'mild' obsession with Cart making is to check those Shipping Costs out 1st and end my temptation.


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair That Apple keeps my hair soft/smooth for days.  I will not seal without it.  Got 4 bottles, yes I do.  So far this is a staple for me.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75

I'm glad you mentioned that Pumpkin DeFrizzer. 

I went and stuck all my DB Oils in the Fridge.

I had:
Pumpkin Elixir
Watermelon 
Plum
Cherry

Other than the Pumpkin, tryna' figure out when I'll use an Oil-Spritz?

I have the SM Restorative Elixir too, but the scent gets on my Nerves.  (And I use to like the smell)...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75

That Apple is good.  I have like x1 1/2 bottles.  

I didn't get any during the Sale.

Decided to wait until Fall/BF to restock on that and maybe try the Cacao Bark.

I have x2 1/2 YAM and x2 Whiskey Vanillas


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair I spray in my hand and apply.  They all seem to spray in a straight stream.  That works fine if applying to my scalp only.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Golden75

Thanks G!  I'll try that. 

 Funny how I never reach for those. 

The Juicy Peach smells really good too. I think I swapped that.

LaColocha use to swear by the Winter Spice one. 

I kept saying I was going to get that one, but never did.


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair said:


> Golden75
> 
> That Apple is good.  I have like x1 1/2 bottles.
> 
> I didn't get any during the Sale.
> 
> Decided to wait until Fall/BF to restock on that and maybe try the Cacao Bark.
> 
> I have x2 1/2 YAM and x2 Whiskey Vanillas



IDareT'sHair I still haven't tried the Whiskey, 2 in stash .  I need to revisit YAM, may be Cacao.  I really got nothing when I used it, except chocolate splatters everywhere.  It was a mess of an application of conditioner.  Hmmm, the only way I didn't use is a "dry" DC, may be I wouldn't get so much mess.


----------



## Froreal3

Happy Mother's Day ladies! 

Got a nice prepoo of HV Vatika and ST Mango Dip on for the next hour or so. I will use up my SSI Okra has a protein prepoo on dry hair with my HV Vatika. That way I use it up faster.  Also I won't need to hop in and out of the shower. I will seal with my Vatika Frosting and also use KV oils in my DC. 

I will use up my hair creams slowly, but surely. I need to be down to two creams by September. After that, I will strategically purchase only my staples. 

So glad I didn't participate in any sales like that. Bill Me Later was very tempting though.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75

When I finish up this YAM, but sure if I'll get it again, and if I do, it will be every so often.erplexed

I'll definitely keep Vanilla Whiskey in my stash.  And probably Apple.  

I'm still not sure about YAM?  

Yeah, it's nice mixing it with another DC'er (but my DC'ers are definitely good enough to stand alone) without the help/support of YAM.

And using it by itself after rinsing out another DC'er is okay too.  

But what does it really do?

I'm just not sure it's something I really need.  These Several Jars will allow me to reach a Final Conclusion.

Your Thoughts?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75 said:


> I still haven't tried the Whiskey, 2 in stash . *I need to revisit YAM, may be Cacao. I really got nothing when I used it, except chocolate splatters everywhere. It was a mess of an application of conditioner. *Hmmm, the only way I didn't use is a "dry" DC, may be I wouldn't get so much mess.


 
Golden75

 See this makes me glad I didn't buy it. 

 Still Curious though.erplexed 

 The only way I keep hearing it works great is mixing it with YAM.

 Whiskey Vanilla is very nice.  So far my Favorite from the Line. 

 But I haven't tried any of the Butters, Lotions or Body Products.


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair When I used the yam my thoughts are can i achieve same w/ just honey and oils I have?  Probably.  I may make a concoction, one day.


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair Do you followup Whiskey with anything?  May be I'll try that next weekend.

I have a couple body products, condensed custard & i think the other is the souffle.  Jury still out, but I'd prob buy if a good sale is on.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75

Um Yeah..most of the time after DC'ing, I don't need to follow up with another Conditioner. 

So, I'm not sure what 'purpose' it has for me?(personally)

Maybe other folks are getting something different out of it. 

My DC'ers don't need to be 'mixed' either.  Not for performance.  

Maybe, because I just felt like mixing them and not because they didn't perform.

I'll use the rest of this opened jar both alone and mixed.  

The other x2 Jars Imma hafta' think on some more.:scratchch


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75 said:


> *Do you followup Whiskey with anything? May be I'll try that next weekend*.
> 
> I have a couple body products, condensed custard & i think the other is the souffle. Jury still out, but I'd prob buy if a good sale is on.



@Golden75

Yes, because it is considered a Protein Rx and a Hair "soak". 

I've used it several times on Dry Hair (wrapped in Saran Wrap) .

 And I think I've used it on cowashed Hair under the dryer.

And Steamed afterwards with a Moisturizing DC'er.

I really like that Product.


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair Thanks.  I'll use and prob follow up with Riche.  

I agree, most of my DC's don't need enhancements.  But if i use an enhancement, my hair better feel enhanced!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75 said:


> Thanks. I'll use and prob follow up with Riche.
> 
> I agree, most of my DC's don't need enhancements. *But if i use an enhancement, my hair better feel enhanced!*



@Golden75

Amen & Amen

So, having said that, I just don't know where/how it fits into my Regimen or my Stash?

Other than being fun to play around with and emulsifying it into a Crème.


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Golden75  Thanks G!  I'll try that.  Funny how I never reach for those.  The Juicy Peach smells really good too. I think I swapped that.  LaColocha use to swear by the Winter Spice one.  I kept saying I was going to get that one, but never did.


 IDareT'sHair Missed this post, good thing for email notification.  I always wanted juicy peach & winter spice too, and plum, coconut & hibiscus, and watermelon


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75 said:


> *Missed this post, good thing for email notification. I always wanted juicy peach & winter spice too, and plum, coconut & hibiscus, and watermelon*


 
Golden75

 Them Joints smell good!  So does the Cherry One.


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair said:


> Golden75  MHC is shrewd.  I think the only good time to get anything from her is her B1 G1 Free during Black Friday.  Other than that, her sales are dismal at best.   They always use to be 10% (remember) so she has greatly improved on that notion.  However........Her Customer Service and Ship Times are on Point.  There is nothing bad I can say about that.  She has that mess tight.



IDareT'sHair   missed this too.  Yes thats why it took me years to order.  But BF sale it is!


----------



## divachyk

Happy Mother's Day!!

PJ problems from yesterday -- stopped by Sally's and purchased some flexi rods. Got home, washed, flexi'd my hair. It wasn't until I was done and ready to put the rollers away did I notice I already had that size and I even have an unopened pack. Talmbout hot! I was ticked. smh


----------



## IDareT'sHair

divachyk

Can you take the unopened pack back on the receipt from yesterday?  Are they the same?

I know what you mean. 

I was rearranging some Shower Gel in my Bathroom Cabinet yesterday and found a bottle of Mega-Tek.

I had already ordered, opened and was using another bottle. 

I thought, I had another bottle or that I couldn't possibly have used up that one bottle that quick and it was behind some other stuff.


----------



## divachyk

IDareT'sHair, I can take the unopened pack back so at least I will get a refund on that one. So yeah, you know that feeling when you run across something....I literally blurted out, are you kidding me when I seen those flexis.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

divachyk

I said something similar when I saw that bottle of Mega-Tek


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair

Hey


----------



## Brownie518

Happy Mother's Day to everyone! I hope you all had a great day. 

I'm at work, swamped!! Hot mess...but I did spend some time with my Mom today. 

Is there an ETA on the Silk Dreams etsy shop? LOL, just wondering....


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

Hey Ms. B!  Glad you spent some time with your Mom today.

Sitting here with another bottle of KV (Amala & Bramhi) sitting in a Cart tryna' talk myself outta making that 1 last purchase


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Golden75
> 
> I'm done.
> 
> Finally.
> 
> I forgot I also bought a couple items from Komaza Hair Care.
> 
> Lawd....I need to have a Seat.
> 
> Lovin', Lovin', Lovin' BlueRoze's Pumpkin Seed Hair Whip. This could 'replace' a lot of Cremes for me.
> 
> *It probably won't....but it could*.



 Funny...and so true!!

I have a Hair Whip just sitting so I'll send you that. With some APB Pudding and Leave In spray so you can try them 

IDareT'sHair


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> Hey Ms. B!  Glad you spent some time with your Mom today.
> 
> Sitting here with another bottle of KV (Amala & Bramhi) sitting in a Cart tryna' talk myself outta making that 1 last purchase


IDareT'sHair

I was going to get some, too (nerve!!) but I looked at all the bottles I already have and said NO!   I won't need any for a while. I'm 2 deep on all my favorites, about 4 deep on the Amla Brahmi Fenugreek blend.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

I bought x2 Hair Whips.  My last and final purchase from the Pampered Tendrils 30% off Sale. 

So thank you, but no thank you.

I'm sitting up in here Over-dosing on products.  

You know if I say thank you but no thank you it's bad up in thru here.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *I was going to get some, too (nerve!!) but I looked at all the bottles I already have and said NO!  I won't need any for a while. I'm 2 deep on all my favorites, about 4 deep on the Amla Brahmi Fenugreek blend. *


 
Brownie518

 You are a Bad Influence Ms. B!


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> You are a Bad Influence Ms. B!


IDareT'sHair

 Me?? But I passed!! This time, anyway...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

You know when you start talmbout ridin' 3-4 Deep you talkin' my Language.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

I did say Upthread June 1, I will be using Jasmine DC'ers exclusively for the remainder of the Summer.


----------



## Brownie518

I was looking at my stash the other day and its not too bad I don't think. Relatively speaking, anyway, lol. I can definitely lay off APB and KV for a while now.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> You know when you start talmbout ridin' 3-4 Deep you talkin' my Language.


  Girlll, don't I know it!!! 




IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> I did say Upthread June 1, I will be using Jasmine DC'ers exclusively for the remainder of the Summer.


IDareT'sHair

Yes, I'm going to finally finish off those wonderful DCs. I will ALWAYS miss Dana!!!  Those do me right in summa!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

Yeah...I love hearin' about 3-4 Deep!

I know.  

I worked poor Dana's last nerve, but those Conditioners were all that.

I'm super excited to use them, but I will be so sad when they're gone.


----------



## Brownie518

I think I only have 2, no more than 3, of her DCs left. BV Smoove and NG DCs also do well for me in the summer months. 

IDareT'sHair


----------



## myronnie

IDareT'sHair
Do you need anymore Shescentit Avocado? I'm thinking about giving it away/selling it. I'm willing to send ya some if you need it!


----------



## Froreal3

Used up *SD Wheat Germ Butter.* It did my hair right, but the scent leaves a lot to be desired. No back ups...won't repurchase. I will only get her DCers from now on.

Used up *APB Buttercream Hair & Body Butter.* No back ups of this scent. Will repurchase this scent at some time in the future.

Working on SSI Okra and APB Buttercream Hair Cream.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

I was thinking about CD BV Smoove too.  I have about 8-9 Jasmine DC'ers left.  (a bunch).


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@myronnie

Thanks Ms. Ronnie, but I'm fine. How sweet of you!

You probably could make a quick sale on the Exchange since her Shipping costs were so high this year.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My Pampered Tendrils should be here today:

 x1 SSI Fortifying
 x2 HV Almond Glaze


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Finished Up:
x1 Mizani H20 Night-time Rx (have x2 back ups and x1 on the way).  

It's my Post Relaxer go-to (HG) Hair Balm.


----------



## Golden75

I dunno why but I just wanna go home and play in my products :reddancer:


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75

That's because you are up to here   in Products:


----------



## IDareT'sHair

One day last Week Used up: 

x1 N'Joi CreationS Green Tea Butter (no back ups - but a definite replacement)


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair Quite possibly.  I was all happy throwing out an 4oz bottle, like I did something


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75

You see I ran up in here talmbout using up some Green Tea Butta' last week.


We a mess G!...


----------



## divachyk

I'm ready to use up something. All my items are kinda newly opened. womp womp womp


----------



## IDareT'sHair

divachyk

I'll be focusing on using up quite a bit of stuff between now and BF.  (yes, I said it...Black Friday).


----------



## divachyk

IDareT'sHair, I'm with you on that. Saying I'm gonna try to use up any sooner is just a flat out fib so lemme keep it real -- BF sounds reasonable.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

divachyk

I have several things on my Radar.  So, hopefully, I can get it done.


----------



## Beamodel

Evening ladies
I washed my hair tonight because I will bd relaxing it on Friday. 

I cowashed with Tresemne Naturals Vibrantly smooth - used up. 2 back ups 

DC'd with a shower cap only with HSR for about 30 mins. Rinsed and applied APB blueberry leave in spray with HH pink lemon berry mimosa. 

Sealed entire length with a mix of avocado/Meadowsfoam/coconut oil. This combo is freaking fantastic


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair & divachyk I hope to have a handle on this stash by BF.  As long as I don't add anything, I should be in good shape.  I need to know what to hau... uh buy on BF.  I can't just be aiming and shooting at products.  

I should be close to finishing up SSI Riche this weekend, 1 back up.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75 said:


> I hope to have a handle on this stash by BF. As long as I don't add anything, I should be in good shape. *I need to know what to hau... uh buy on BF. I can't just be aiming and shooting at products.
> 
> I should be close to finishing up SSI Riche this weekend, 1 back up.*



Golden75


----------



## divachyk

you know you meant haul  

Tell me why are we sitting at work without power and no one of upper mgt will make a decision to send us home!


----------



## Golden75

divachyk said:


> you know you meant haul
> 
> Tell me why are we sitting at work without power and no one of upper mgt will make a decision to send us home!


 
divachyk That's stupid.  I think I had a job that did that once.  Power was off for about an hour, came on right when they was about to send us home.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@divachyk @Golden75

We're always w/o water. 

Last time they 'rented' Port-A-Potties and I saw folks actually using them.

One time they also told people to go to some of the surrounding 'eateries' to use the restroom.

Hmph. You got me Twisted.

Pffft. I'll be at da' crib. Call me when it's ova'.


----------



## chebaby

chello aldies
hey T

so i used up most of my good conditioners. im all out of kbb mask, shea moisture purification, oyin honey hemp and ssi pomegrante which i now love just as much as the avocado. i cant bellieve im all out of all of my ssi conditioners.


----------



## chebaby

for the past few days ive had my finger on the paynah trigga but havent pulled. my cart is full on curl mart. i want that cr coconut water but its sold out.


----------



## divachyk

Golden75 IDareT'sHair, I'm home now. They talmbout come back when the power comes on. Yeah, ok wait on it.  

T, we was without water once but they made us stick it out because other bldgs had water.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *hey T*
> 
> so i used up most of my good conditioners. i*m all out of kbb mask, shea moisture purification, oyin honey hemp and ssi pomegrante which i now love just as much as the avocado. i cant bellieve im all out of all of my ssi conditioners.*


 
chebaby

 Hey Lady!  

 CR's Coconut Water hasn't been getting good reviews (at all).

 Have you seen/read any of the reviews.

 Check out Pampered Tendrils over in the Vendor's Forum.  They just had 30% Discount.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Oh....And Speaking of Pampered Tendrils (and SSI) my SSI Fortifying and HV Almond Glaze's came.


----------



## HanaKuroi

I am about to haul on Bask. I do not want to be struggling to get products.

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## HanaKuroi

Have anyone tried Bask Fatty Coconut cleansing  Froth?

I am have 2 in my cart.

I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y


----------



## IDareT'sHair

HanaKuroi

Nope.  I haven't tried it.


----------



## Brownie518

Hey ladies. What's going on? I'm at work but then I'll be off until Monday. I think I want to do a Wednesday wash. First in a long time. I need it, too. 

That b.a.s.k. Fatty Coconut Cleansing froth must be new...I wish I had checked during her sale and tried that.


----------



## Babygrowth

Hey y'all. Hope y'all enjoyed your mother's day whether you're someone's biological mom or not we've all done some mothering to someone. Anywhoo... I bought the deluxe ACR from Ms. Exit and she gifted me two soultanicals hair sorrell kink drinks. I hope I like them but not too much. Lol. I'm done with them!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

Good for You Ms. B!  I wish I was off.  A Mid-Week Wash sounds Delicious

I won't be doing one until Friday.

Yeah, that Coconut Froth is b.a.s.k.'s version of a Cowash Conditioner.

Babygrowth

Happy Belated to you Ms. Lady-New-Mommy-to-Be


----------



## Beamodel

My affirm Fiberguard relaxer came today. Excited to use it on Friday


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel

Good News! 

I am looking forward to my 1st wash post. 

I think I'll use the Methi-Set on Friday for my Protein Rx.

I'll probably use AO again this week too.  

Wanna finish up those little 'sample' bottles.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair

We are about a week apart right? When are you relaxing? Next week?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel

Last Friday night.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair

Oh you already did yours ok. I don't know why I thought you was a week after me


----------



## HanaKuroi

Brownie518 said:
			
		

> Hey ladies. What's going on? I'm at work but then I'll be off until Monday. I think I want to do a Wednesday wash. First in a long time. I need it, too.
> 
> That b.a.s.k. Fatty Coconut Cleansing froth must be new...I wish I had checked during her sale and tried that.



I guess I'll buy some and review it.

I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Hey Lady!
> 
> CR's Coconut Water hasn't been getting good reviews (at all).
> 
> Have you seen/read any of the reviews.
> 
> Check out Pampered Tendrils over in the Vendor's Forum. They just had 30% Discount.


  no i havent read the reviews. i buy first and ask questions later lol. i saw a girl on youtube use it and since she has nice hair that made me want it


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *no i havent read the reviews. i buy first and ask questions later lol. i saw a girl on youtube use it and since she has nice hair that made me want it*



chebaby

 Well then, you should try it.  And give me your Review.

 I do like the Algae.


----------



## Golden75

I debating on using HV methi set or Bask Whiskey :scratchch I'm thinking I need to start working on my HV.  I really need to get some items in the fridge. I ain't losing nothing to spoilage!

I want to try the CR Algae.  It's in my Target.  May be next time they do the beauty special I grab it, and may be, may be the moisture milk.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Well then, you should try it. And give me your Review.
> 
> I do like the Algae.


 whenever target or curlmart gets it then imma be on it the blue packaging makes me want it too. its so cute.

i didnt care for the original algea and i dont think i tried the reformulated one but i am a cr fan.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75 said:


> *I debating on using HV methi set or Bask Whiskey :scratchch I'm thinking I need to start working on my HV. I really need to get some items in the fridge. I ain't losing nothing to spoilage!
> 
> I want to try the CR Algae. It's in my Target. May be next time they do the beauty special I grab it, and may be, may be the moisture milk.*



@Golden75

Methi-Set. I heard some good things about the CR Moisture Milk.  You should work on your Hairveda.





chebaby said:


> *whenever target or curlmart gets it then imma be on it the blue packaging makes me want it too. its so cute.
> 
> i didnt care for the original algea and i dont think i tried the reformulated one but i am a cr fan.*



@chebaby

I can't wait until you try it.oke:


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair I think I will.  Since methi is a 1x per month treatment, I better get it poppin.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75

And it's a lot of Product (16oz each).  It's going to last a while. 

And I have x2 Sets. 

If/when I repurchase it will only be if I don't have 50-11 other Protein Rx's already in my stash.


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Golden75
> 
> *And it's a lot of Product* (16oz each). It's going to last a while.
> 
> And I have x2 Sets.
> 
> If/when I repurchase it will only be if I don't have 50-11 other Protein Rx's already in my stash.


 
IDareT'sHair That is why I want to start using it, will take awhile to finish that up.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75

Yeah, it's something to own, if you don't already have like a Gazillion other products.erplexed


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Beamodel

Hey Girl!


----------



## Brownie518

Hey ladies. I just came from the park, enjoying the weather.

I decided to pass on a Wednesday wash. I do think I will need to go back to it soon, though. I kind of miss it, anyway, lol


----------



## Angelbean

Used up a 8oz bottle of olive oil so I just ordered from hh 1x pink lemon berry mimosa and 1x jar of joe... Can't pass up a $10 jar of joe lol


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair said:


> Golden75  Yeah, it's something to own, if you don't already have like a Gazillion other products.erplexed



IDareT'sHair   guess it will be awhile till I try it.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Beamodel  Hey Girl!



IDareT'sHair

Hey boo. Look like I missed you. I'm soooooo ready to relax my hair. The struggle is hard


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel

Hey Lady!  I know you are ready! 

I couldn't wait to do mine.


----------



## Beamodel

I applied PBN Muru milk last night. For some reason I woke up this morning and my hair wasn't moisturized. 

I pulled out an oldie (Soultanicals Knot Sauce)
I sealed it with my MAC oil mix - Meadowsfoam, Avocado & Coconut oil. 

So far my hair feels nicely moisturized and soft


----------



## Babygrowth

Hey y'all. So lately if I don't rollerset my hair I've be washing and DCing 2x per week. Today I used STNL's Hair Sorrell kink drink and I'm mad that I love it! It smells yummier than the wrappers delight and my hair is airdrying soft and fluffy. If I continue to like it I will be buying some more!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I want something......


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Been using my KV Kenyan Oil and either BlueRoze Pumpkin Whip or MHC Buttery Soy. 

Loving that Combo right now.


----------



## divachyk

Beamodel said:


> I applied PBN Muru milk last night. For some reason I woke up this morning and my hair wasn't moisturized.
> 
> I pulled out an oldie (Soultanicals Knot Sauce)
> I sealed it with my MAC oil mix - Meadowsfoam, Avocado & Coconut oil.
> 
> So far my hair feels nicely moisturized and soft



Beamodel, PBN only works for me on wash day. Does nothing mid week.


----------



## Beamodel

divachyk said:


> Beamodel, PBN only works for me on wash day. Does nothing mid week.



divachyk

It never use to be like that for me :-( 
I love Muru Muru but this time it said nooooo


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair said:


> I want something......



IDareT'sHair

After your PT haul, I thought you would be good for a lil minute.


----------



## faithVA

I've got the blues y'all I want to stretch and dust my hair tomorrow, do a protein treatment and do an overnight DC but that takes hours and we are supposed to be going out to dinner. Which means I won't have enough time before dinner and I would be up all night after dinner. I could do it Saturday morning but I don't want to spend my entire Saturday doing my hair and we will be going out to dinner again Saturday evening. I really don't want to wait until Sunday to do my hair because my hair needs water NOW. 

So it looks like I will just do a regular wash tomorrow and then dust next weekend. (sigh).


----------



## Beamodel

YAY... 
My Heat Therapy Wrap is out for delivery. Thanks CurlMart for NOT notifying me that it shipped, smh....


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My last & final purchase from Pampered Tendrils arrived today  = x2 BlueRoze Beauty's Pumpkin Hair Whip.


----------



## Golden75

Beamodel said:


> YAY...
> My Heat Therapy Wrap is out for delivery. Thanks CurlMart for NOT notifying me that it shipped, smh....



Beamodel I usually get notification about 3 days after it's been delivered


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Golden75

Hey G! What you used up Girlie?


----------



## divachyk

So yeah, I purchased some nail polish. From one PJ item to another.


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Golden75
> 
> Hey G! What you used up Girlie?


 
IDareT'sHair Hey T!  Nothing, absolutely nothing. I am about 1/2 done w/ 16oz DB pumpkin, SSI Riche, AOWC and may be AOGPB.  And of course there are backups to all except DB, but I have 2 masks.  Such a messy stash.

What you got going?


----------



## Golden75

Oh, I did finish some conditioning caps!  I gotta make sure I go to the BSS today.  I also want some croc clips.  I like them better than butterfly clips for sectioning.  I thought Target would have them, but I was so wrong.


----------



## faithVA

Does anyone think the Camille Rose Moisture Butter is being discontinued?

I've noticed that it is only available on select sites. It just seems a little odd. I want to try it but I don't want to try it and like it and they discontinue it. I thought it was odd that Target doesn't carry it despite the fact that so many people seem to like it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

faithVA

I've ordered it on-line x2 from Target, I think?  Or maybe AveYou?  But I think I got those from Target.

Not sure if I've seen it in the Stores.  But I don't go to Target that often.


----------



## faithVA

[USER=118875 said:
			
		

> IDareT'sHair[/USER];20081711]faithVA
> 
> I've ordered it on-line x2 from Target, I think?  Or maybe AveYou?  But I think I got those from Target.
> 
> Not sure if I've seen it in the Stores.  But I don't go to Target that often.



I think AveYou is the only seller. They don't sell it online at Target. Don't you think that is odd though that you can only get it at one supplier?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

faithVA

I got the Jai Twisting Butter, not the Moisture Butter (my fault).


----------



## IDareT'sHair

faithVA

ETA: So Curlmart doesn't carry it?


----------



## faithVA

IDareT'sHair said:


> faithVA
> 
> I got the Jai Twisting Butter, not the Moisture Butter (my fault).



That's ok. I'm not really looking for it. I'm just trying to figure out what's going on. Maybe they are reformulating it.


----------



## faithVA

IDareT'sHair said:


> faithVA
> 
> ETA: So Curlmart doesn't carry it?



It says unavailable.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel Golden75 divachyk

Hi B, G & D!

Under the dryer with Step 1 of the Methi-Set


----------



## Brownie518

Hey ladies. I'm regretting skipping my Wednesday wash now. It's been so warm and humid this week. I hope it clears by tomorrow. Regardless, I'm going to wash Saturday night.


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair Hey T


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

Hey Ms. BrownieB!

Trolling around looking for something to buy. 

You know HH has $5, 10 on everything.  Not in the mood for that.

I'd get a Carrot Cake Frosting if she had that listed tho'. 

I started to get some BoBeam Peppermint Oil.  I'll think on that.  

I think she still have have 15% off.

I want something tho'.  I had a Hairveda Moisture Trio in a Cart, but I have 'Multiples' of everything in the Trio, so I backed it out.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Golden75

Ended up buying:
x1 BoBeam DC'er (in Peppermint) - Although I'm not suppose to be buying anymore DC'ers *it's new and I want to try it*
x2 BoBeam Peppermint Hair Rootz Oil (Rice Bran).

I did a couple little Sales so I had a couple extra dollas to re-distribute.

 ETA:

I wonder where my HydroQuench is?


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Golden75
> 
> Ended up buying:
> x1 BoBeam DC'er (in Peppermint) - Although I'm not suppose to be buying anymore DC'ers *it's new and I want to try it*
> x2 BoBeam Peppermint Hair Rootz Oil (Rice Bran).
> 
> I did a couple little Sales so I had a couple extra dollas to re-distribute.
> 
> ETA:
> 
> I wonder where my HydroQuench is?


 
I know I'm tired.  I read this in my email notification, and hit reply. Ooops.
IDareT'sHair Is this your first bobeam purchase?  Always wanted try her stuff.   HQS still up to same tricks I see.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Golden75

No, I've purchased BoBeam's Oils many, many times. 

 Never the Shampoo Bars, cause you know I don't 'Poo.

I wanted to try her Souped Up Shea Butter - but let's face it, Shea Butter is Shea Butter.

Her DC'er is new, so I wanted that. 

So, we'll see. But I am Not Suppose to be Buying anymore DC'ers.

I had HV's Moisture Trio Set in a Cart. But have multiples in that Set.

So, at least I partially got something (BoBeam) that I didn't have. 

Although I have x2 of those Peppermint Oils in my Stash.  

They're only 2oz's tho'.


----------



## Golden75

Daret'shair I need to check her shop out, just to look.  But I ain't buying.  And I ain't lying.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> Brownie518
> 
> Hey Ms. BrownieB!
> 
> Trolling around looking for something to buy.
> 
> You know HH has $5, 10 on everything.  Not in the mood for that.
> 
> I'd get a Carrot Cake Frosting if she had that listed tho'.
> 
> I started to get some BoBeam Peppermint Oil.  I'll think on that.
> 
> I think she still have have 15% off.
> 
> I want something tho'.  I had a Hairveda Moisture Trio in a Cart, but I have 'Multiples' of everything in the Trio, so I backed it out.



IDareT'sHair

Hey. I haven't gotten anything this week. I was looking at Hairveda but passed


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75

Me and Aubrey just got through Fighting & She Won!  

Those durn Conditioners are Ridiculous to get out of the bottles.

I actually think BFH is easier.erplexed


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 Golden75

Ya'll I love that Step 2 of the Methi-Set!

It's funny, because it smells very Lemony yet, it doesn't irritate my Scalp.  

Same with Sitrinillah - Clearly Orange-y, but no irritation.

That BJ Know how to take that Monneee.:dollar:

I might have to buy Step 2 Separately.


----------



## Brownie518

I used to get only the Protein step of the Methi...

IDareT'sHair


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

I couldn't remember which one you & Shay use to get.

Okay...Step 1.

I'd love to have Step 2.  I love the way it smells/feels.

I wonder if I could get x2 Step 2's for that price?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

What Are you using tromorrow??????


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

Will probably finish up BlueRoze Beauty's Pumpkin Seed Hair Whip tonight.  

I have x3 back ups.  I'm loving this right now.  

That one & MHC Buttery Soy and Mizani's Night-time Rx are in my current rotation of Buttas' & Cremes.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair

HH had been having the $5 & $10 deals for a few days now. Too bad I don't need anything from her. 

Oh I used Affirm Fiberguard. I'm liking this relaxer so far. I current have alter ego only scalp and bask whiskey on my length.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Beamodel

Nice! 

 I really hope you like the Affirm. 

 I think my 5n1 came today. I need to check my Mail.

What did you use for your Mid-Step? And what are you using after you R/O AE Garlic & b.a.s.k.?


----------



## Beamodel

Used up V05 Coconut - no back ups - repurchase at some point 

Used up Mill Creek Biotin - no back ups - repurchase


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Beamodel  Nice!   I really hope you like the Affirm.   I think my 5n1 came today. I need to check my Mail.  What did you use for your Mid-Step? And what are you using after you R/O AE Garlic & b.a.s.k.?



IDareT'sHair

I used mill creek biotin as my mid step. 
My final DC will either be JessiCurl or APB blueberry. I'm leaning towards JessiCurl though


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair

I still want that 5n1


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel

Yeah, My 5n1 came and also my AE Garlic (both back ups) 

Almost out of both.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel

I wish I woulda' mixed my HSR with YAM.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair said:


> Beamodel  I wish I woulda' mixed my HSR with YAM.



IDareT'sHair

I bet that's a nice combo 

I think I will use JessiCurl and yam. I need some serious moisture. 

I prob should use APB blueberry though bc that would be another thing to add to my use up list tonight


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel

I didn't mix YAM tonight (as I've been doing) 

And I can definitely tell the difference.

I think YAM gives stuff an Extra Boost.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair

I ended up mixing APB & yam. Well I used up APB blueberry. One back up and will repurchase at some point. 

I'm under the dryer now. I will use Methi tea next week. But next time I will use it longer and with heat. Have you tried it with hear yet?


----------



## Beamodel

DoDo

I'm straight jelly over your beautiful hair


----------



## DoDo

Beamodel said:


> DoDo
> 
> I'm straight jelly over your beautiful hair



Beamodel

Oh wow, thank you! That is a true compliment, your hair is gorgeous!


----------



## divachyk

IDareT'sHair, hey lady! I missed you all tonight. TGIF! Whew....it's been a long week. I was gonna wash tonight but got in late. I'll wash tomorrow. I have HV Sitri & APB White Choc open so I'll use one of those. 

OT: I'm doing a praise dance...story goes: a light came on in my car and it was either a seat belt or air bag malfunctioning. Turns out it was a seat belt and was covered by the manufacturer although I'm well beyond any type of warranty. (booty pop) I learned that seat belts have a lifetime warranty. Who knew. ETA: I just realized booty pop & praise dance really don't even go together but hey, you ladies get my point. I'm just glad I don't have to drop mad cash to get the selt belts fixed.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair

Fiberguard left my hair straight yet textured and I love it. My hair feels wonderful


----------



## FelaShrine

^fiberguard is lye or no lye?

Ive seen conflicting posts on that


----------



## Beamodel

FelaShrine said:


> ^fiberguard is lye or no lye?  Ive seen conflicting posts on that



It's lye. The sensitive one is no lye. I used the mild relaxer.


----------



## Froreal3

DoDo said:


> Beamodel
> 
> Oh wow, thank you! That is a true compliment, your hair is gorgeous!



Where's the pic of your hair DoDo?


----------



## DoDo

Froreal3 said:


> Where's the pic of your hair DoDo?



It is in last week's wash thread . Let me know if you have trouble, I can always re-post the pics here.


----------



## Froreal3

I'm looking at them DoDo. Your hair is just like dd's and just as thick.  Very nice.


----------



## Froreal3

I've got some Okra Winfrey in my hair right now as a prepoo. Instead of As I Am Cleansing Pudding, I'll use AO Swimmer's shampoo. I think my scalp needs a good clarifying. I will follow it up with some nice Shea Moisture Coconut & Hibiscus moisturizing shampoo. Then I will go ahead and DC with SD Avocado Pudding.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

divachyk  Yeah...Booty Pop & Praise Dance um...does sound a little Brutha' Franklin-ish.  But I got you.

Beamodel Yes, each time I've used the Methi-Set (Step1), I've gotten under the dryer.  

I used Step2 as a Cowash and then DC'ed with something else.

FelaShrine Affirm Fiberguard Lye in Mild over here.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Used a couple dabs of BRB's Pumpkin Seed Hair Whip and a few drops of KV Coffee Oil.

I have a couple KV Fenugreek Oils sitting in a Cart, but probably won't get them.

Beamodel  What's Up?  How's your Hair this a.m.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair

My hair feels great. I still have some texture left but that's what I wanted. I want to break away from bone relaxing my hair especially since it's so thin now. 

I'm looking at DHT blockers. I think I will buy Shea moisture yucca thickening shampoo and I think I'm gonna stop cowashing. 

I have saw palmetto tea but I'm not sure how effective the tea is in lieu of the pills. 

Also been thinking about getting some pumpkin seed oil. 

Idk. I just want my hair back to what it use to be. I had lost so much hair due to shedding. Like half my density and my hair was already low density  

The longer it gets, the thinner it's looking too. But even if I cut off my hair and went back to a bob, my bob would still be thin bc it's thin from the scalp bc of excessive shedding 

Sorry for the ramble.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel

All the things you named should help (Pumpkin Oil etc...) 

Saw Palmetto will work with continued use.  And Coffee Rinses/Oils.

I'm sure you'll be able to reverse whatever's going on.

And I'm sure it's not 'as bad' as you think it is.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair

Thanks girly. You know I've never tried coffee rinses yet.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair

I will upload a picture today.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel

ETA:  HairOmega supposedly has a good DHT Blocker.  Lita and I were both using HairOmega at one time.

I was going to purchase the DHT Blockers, but ended up going back to Viviscal.

http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=...xfoFRf1p_v82qCAef_7h6-w&bvm=bv.66917471,d.b2k


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair

You are such a doll. Thank you for the link. Are the pills big? I hate taking pills unless it's chewables lol.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Beamodel

I can't remember? But I think it was a Capsule? 

Viviscal are small tablets.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Beamodel  I can't remember? But I think it was a Capsule?  Viviscal are small tablets.



Thank you IDareT'sHair


----------



## flyygirlll2

Beamodel said:


> IDareT'sHair
> 
> My hair feels great. I still have some texture left but that's what I wanted. I want to break away from bone relaxing my hair especially since it's so thin now.
> 
> I'm looking at DHT blockers. I think I will buy Shea moisture yucca thickening shampoo and I think I'm gonna stop cowashing.
> 
> I have saw palmetto tea but I'm not sure how effective the tea is in lieu of the pills.
> 
> Also been thinking about getting some pumpkin seed oil.
> 
> Idk. I just want my hair back to what it use to be. I had lost so much hair due to shedding. Like half my density and my hair was already low density
> 
> The longer it gets, the thinner it's looking too. But even if I cut off my hair and went back to a bob, my bob would still be thin bc it's thin from the scalp bc of excessive shedding
> 
> Sorry for the ramble.



I'm not in this challenge... even though my behind has too much stuff lol. I just wanted to suggest that if you are looking for a DHT blocker you can try Syntonics Growthentic Anti-Thinning Kit. It comes with a shampoo, conditioner, and scalp treatment. My hair is naturally thick but 2 years ago my hair started falling out due to sickness and not feeling well enough to deal with my hair. My hair thinned out pretty bad to the point where people who knew how my hair is pointed it out. 

I would use the shampoo and sometimes dilute it in an applicator bottle so it can go directly to my scalp. The conditioner contains protein so idk how well your hair responds to protein. I didn't really use the scalp treatment, just the shampoo and conditioner. It did work for me in terms of reducing the shedding and breakage. I still have the products in my stash, but my hair is back to normal now. I do use the shampoo though on the occasion where my hair sheds too much.

You can get it here https://www.ensleybeautysupply.com/Product/1121/Syntonics-Grothentic-Anti-Thinning-Kit-Normal.aspx

Their shipping is high IMO but that was the only place I saw that sold it. HTH 

Sorry for the novel lol.


----------



## Beamodel

flyygirlll2

Awww thank you very much for your input. I've heard of that brand before but I never looked into them. Off to go research. I appreciate your comment too


----------



## flyygirlll2

Beamodel said:


> flyygirlll2  Awww thank you very much for your input. I've heard of that brand before but I never looked into them. Off to go research. I appreciate your comment too



You're welcome. I know what excessive shedding and experiencing thinning feels like and it's beyond upsetting. Hopefully it can work for you if you decide to try it out. At the time I had to cut my hair from MBL/ WL to SL. Here is a pic I took after I had cut it during the time.


----------



## Beamodel

Beamodel said:


> IDareT'sHair  I will upload a picture today.



IDareT'sHair

Here is what it looks like today. I put my hair in one Bantu knot do it isn't straight but you can see the thinness of it.


----------



## divachyk

I'm being a lazy bone. Need to get up from hea' and wash my hurrr. 

How's everyone doing today?


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair said:


> Golden75
> 
> Me and Aubrey just got through Fighting & She Won!
> 
> Those durn Conditioners are Ridiculous to get out of the bottles.
> 
> I actually think BFH is easier.erplexed



IDareT'sHair I take the top off and it's a lot easier than squeezing through the tiny hole in the cap.


----------



## DoDo

Froreal3 said:


> I'm looking at them DoDo. Your hair is just like dd's and just as thick.  Very nice.



Froreal3

I love your daughter's hair , !


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75

I've been taking the top off too.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Close to using up:
x1 Mizani Night-time (x2 back ups)
x1 BlueRoze Pumpkin Whip (x3 back ups)
x1 MHC Buttery Soy (*not sure, I thought I had another Jar?)erplexed

Used Up:
x1 KV Coffee Oil (no back ups of the Coffee, but I have more KV Oils)


----------



## Ltown

Hi ladies! 

I walked and graduate yesterday, I have been done since Dec! It was a long day, I did the walk to motivate and keep dd on her school days.  
Nothing new with products, I'm trying to use up


----------



## Beamodel

Ltown

Congrats girly


----------



## divachyk

Congrats LL Cool Town! Ltown


----------



## divachyk

Hey Ladies! Saturday is my new wash day and it feels great having my Sunday's free to do whatever. Lately though, I've done absolutely nothing on Sunday's but rest (other than church). I need to get my bootay in gear.

I polished off HV Sitri last night. Was gonna use Bee Mine but didn't realize it was in my product fridge. Was too lazy to go grab it. HV was in the bathroom and only a corner was left so I went with that. I have 1 backup.


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair said:


> Golden75  I've been taking the top off too.



IDareT'sHair I have that problem w/ DB Pumpkin.  I cannot get it out the bottle.  Dayum hands be hurting!

I was surprised I finished 2 products. As I Am cowash should have 1 or 2 in the stash and db pumpkin no backups.


----------



## Golden75

Ltown said:


> Hi ladies!  I walked and graduate yesterday, I have been done since Dec! It was a long day, I did the walk to motivate and keep dd on her school days. Nothing new with products, I'm trying to use up



Congrats Ltown!


----------



## flyygirlll2

Ltown said:


> Hi ladies!  I walked and graduate yesterday, I have been done since Dec! It was a long day, I did the walk to motivate and keep dd on her school days. Nothing new with products, I'm trying to use up



Congrats! My graduation was last Saturday.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ltown  Glad you participated in the Ceremony!  So DD will stay in School.


I know you've been done for a while.....but proud anyway!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75

Yeah Girl, DB's Pumpkin is thick too.  Too Thick for a bottle.

When stuff gets that thick it should no doubt be in a Jar.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair

Hey boo. Whatcha up to? Girl my hair feels like amazing balls lol.


----------



## meka72

Ltown said:


> Hi ladies!
> 
> I walked and graduate yesterday, I have been done since Dec! It was a long day, I did the walk to motivate and keep dd on her school days.
> Nothing new with products, I'm trying to use up



Congratulations!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Beamodel

Hey Ms. Lady!

Just put some DB Lemongrass Transitioning Hair Crème on my Hurr. 

I have that in my Lotion Rotation with Ynobe Marshmallow Hibiscus (that I really don't care too much for)

 ETA: Glad you are enjoying your freshly relaxed hair which by the way, looks fabulous.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair

I like DB Transitioning cream but I only use it when I'm deep in a stretch and my new growth gets to be fierce. 

Are u gonna get any of those straight plates? I'm thinking of getting some for when I'm deep in relaxer stretches.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

IDareT'sHair said:


> *ETA: Glad you are enjoying your freshly relaxed hair which by the way, looks fabulous*.



Beamodel

 FYI


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair 

Thanks girly. I went on a hunt for pumpkin seed oil. I found it at the Indian market but was unsure of the expiration date. So I came home.

I read where someone applied saw palmetto and pumpkin seed oil to their scalp topically. I might do that.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Beamodel

I haven't read up on them.erplexed 

 She kinda got on my nerves hi-jacking just about every  durn thread advertising them and linking them.

I may take a look at them after I get over my saltiness.

Or after I see some reviews.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair

I know what you mean I was like that too. I think it will be much cheaper to get them preordered. I think I read that In one of the gazzion threads I read. 

But I think I'm gonna get a pack just for my new growth and stretches. I do t use hear at all on my hair (meaning flat irons and curling irons)


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel said:


> Thanks girly. *I went on a hunt for pumpkin seed oil. I found it at the Indian market but was unsure of the expiration date. So I came home.*
> 
> I read where someone applied saw palmetto and pumpkin seed oil to their scalp topically. I might do that.



@Beamodel

I think I bought my Pumpkin Seed Oil "From Nature With Love" but I blew through that bottle quickly. 

 It was a good price even with Shipping.

That Pumpkin Seed & Saw Palmetto Combo sounds like a winning combination.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair

Yes I might order the pumpkin seed. Is rather get it on ground but that expiration date or lack of one was confusing me. I gate to spend $13 on oil and it's rancid. They had a good but on the shelf and I'm sure that isn't any inventory item that's moving quickly


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel

Is there another store/shop you can try locally?  

Is that something Whole Foods or Trader Joe's might carry?

They seem like they would both carry an Oil like that?

When I wanted Mustard Oil I thought the one at the Indian Market looked kinda "dusty" so I ordered it from Amazon instead.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair

I started to go to whole foods but I didn't check. I might call them. The nearest TJ is in baton rough :-(


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair

Yea, I saw some mustard oil too at the Indian market and it was dusty looking too. Lol


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair 

Just called whole foods. They don't have pumpkin seed oil. I might just order it then.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel said:


> *Yea, I saw some mustard oil too at the Indian market and it was dusty looking too. Lol*


 
Beamodel

   3/4ths of the stuff in there looked old & dusty.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair said:


> Beamodel    3/4ths of the stuff in there looked old & dusty.



IDareT'sHair

See stuff like that scares me. Lol


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel

All that Dabur stuff (like the oils, powders & stuff) looked like they been sitting there for decades.

I wouldn't gotten any, anyway, because of the M.O.  and powder mixin'

But I did see it in there.

I started to grab a bottle of Rosewater but was cautious to even get that from there.

This was early in my HHJ.


----------



## Froreal3

Hi ladies. I just packed up my stash for transport. *sigh* That was a lot of work.  None of yall better not move anytime soon.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel

I'm going back on M-Tek for a few weeks (starting today).


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair

I want to but girl I'm loving this swanging feeing right now. Maybe when I get my pumpkin seed oil I will start up MT again 

What are you gonna mix with yours?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel

I have a plain Jar and a Jar I had mixed with BBD Stretch.  

I will rotate them

The Plain one I guess I'll use with either KV Oil or BoBeam's Peppermint Oil.

I have some "grease" I'll mix with the Plain too, when I use that one.


*You Betta' Swang It!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel

I think I got some 'decent' results out of our last little mini-challenge.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair said:


> Beamodel  I think I got some 'decent' results out of our last little mini-challenge.



IDareT'sHair

I did too but I need to stay away from cutting. I have a very bad habit at doing that. I had cut about an inch maybe two weeks before I had relaxed.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel

I also did a 'very' light dusting. 

I thought about asking my Niece to do it, but decided quickly that was a bad idea!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My HydroQuench Shipped. (I keep forgetting I ordered this).

 Excited about trying the new Chocolate/Brazilian Cleansing Conditioner.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair said:


> Beamodel  I also did a 'very' light dusting.  I thought about asking my Niece to do it, but decided quickly that was a bad idea!



IDareT'sHair

Lol. I'm. Scared to let anyone besides myself cut my hair.


----------



## Beamodel

Ok ladies. I ended up pledging for the straight plates. I just want it for my new growth


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel

Gurl....I woulda' probably ended up fighting that Chile.  

I'm okay with letting her do my T/U but trust & beweave I am still watching her like a Hawk.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

IDareT'sHair said:


> My HydroQuench Shipped. (I keep forgetting I ordered this).
> 
> Excited about trying the new Chocolate/Brazilian Cleansing Conditioner.



Wait, Chocolate WHAT?? IDareT'sHair

I haven't tried anything from HQ since her Etsy store days. *runs to site*


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair said:


> Beamodel  Gurl....I woulda' probably ended up fighting that Chile.   I'm okay with letting her do my T/U but trust & beweave I am still watching her like a Hawk.



IDareT'sHair

Lol, I hear ya girly.


----------



## Golden75

Sup ladies.  Pulled out HV Gelly to start using. I'm sure Eco don't expired and I want to figure out if I need to pick up a couple on the next sale.  Wonder if she doing anything for Memorial Day.  

I dunno why that HH PBLM is working on my hair now.  I've used it as leave-in past few wash days and it has be awesome!  I was trying to sell it before cause it did nothing.  But now when I use it, my hair feels cool, like literally cool & moisturized.  DAYUMMMM YOU HH!!!!!!!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> *Wait, Chocolate WHAT??*
> I haven't tried anything from HQ since her Etsy store days. *runs to site*



@NaturallyATLPCH

Yep. Chocolate/Brazilian Cleansing Conditioner 



Golden75 said:


> Sup ladies. Pulled out HV Gelly to start using. I'm sure Eco don't expired and I want to figure out if I need to pick up a couple on the next sale. Wonder if she doing anything for Memorial Day.
> 
> *I dunno why that HH PBLM is working on my hair now. I've used it as leave-in past few wash days and it has be awesome! I was trying to sell it before cause it did nothing. But now when I use it, my hair feels cool, like literally cool & moisturized. DAYUMMMM YOU HH!!!!!!!!*



@Golden75

I'm a skrong beweaver of putting stuff back and revisiting it for this very reason. 

Not that I'm one to "gossip" or push products but you know HH has all their stuff $5,10 right now.


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair Yes, I saw that sale.  Not messing with HH right now.  I don't trust that sale   Might be like that Expressoself debacle, it's on sale, but expires in a week.  I also SCM to try.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75

Um..Yeah..I made several carts but was never brave enough pulled the Trigga'. 

I kept thinking what if something is 'broken'... 

I also have SCM (sample) to try.  2 different versions.


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Golden75
> 
> Um..Yeah..I made several carts but was never brave enough pulled the Trigga'.
> 
> I kept thinking what if something is 'broken'...
> 
> *I also have SCM (sample) to try. 2 different versions*.


 
There are 2 versions? Interesting.  No clue which version I have


----------



## divachyk

IDareT'sHair Golden75 Beamodel

I agree with you, T on shelving things for a while. HV Sitri is back working after not working right for almost a year. 

Bea, you and I chatted on this recently so I pulled you in on this convo. 

T, I have used two diff HH SCM. The 2nd worked better for me IIRC.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@divachyk @Beamodel @Golden75

Point of Clarification:

She sent me 'samples' of PLBM and SCM and some other stuff before she launched them (when they were ALL in the testing phase). 

But she sent me 2 different versions of the SCM.

Not sure which one of the SCM's ended up being the one that was finally launched. And I haven't tried either. 

I just not too long ago, finally got around to trying the PLBM which I love.


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair said:


> @divachyk @Beamodel @Golden75
> 
> Point of Clarification:
> 
> She sent me 'samples' of PLBM and SCM and some other stuff before she launched them (when they were ALL in the testing phase).
> 
> But she sent me 2 different versions of the SCM.
> 
> *Not sure which one of the SCM's ended up being the one that was finally launched.* And I haven't tried either.
> 
> I just not too long ago, finally got around to trying the PLBM which I love.


 
IDareT'sHair Thanks for the clarification.  Both and possibly a third formulation probably made it to the launch


----------



## Beamodel

I've tried the SCM with and without glycerin printed only label and they both worked the same  for me. 

I truly love PLBM though.


----------



## divachyk

Oh ok IDareT'sHair. Joe remains the best thang smoking (for me) from that line.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75 said:


> *Both and possibly a third formulation probably made it to the launch*


 
Golden75

 Girl Hush! and maybe a 4th



Beamodel said:


> I've tried the SCM with and without glycerin printed only label and they both worked the same for me.
> 
> *I truly love PLBM though.*



Beamodel

 *Tempting*



divachyk said:


> Oh ok. Joe remains the best thang smoking (for me) from that line.



divachyk

 Joe is thebomb.gov


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Using: Ynobe's Marshmallow & Hibiscus. Rotating this with DB Transitioning.

Finished up: x1 Jar of Mizani Night-time x2 or maybe x3 back ups.

 Also used up: MHC Buttery Soy.  No back ups (although I think I might have one someplace)


----------



## Brownie518

Hey, ladies. 
I used up a Black Vanilla Smoothie, an HV Rinse, and an APB Pudding (a few backups). I'll probably finish up another SD Razz next was day. 

APB is having a sale on the 1st, right? I need another Birthday Cake leave in spray...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518

Hey Brownie! Yep. APB is having another Sale. 30% off $30.00

 You really lovin' them Sprays uh? 

I still haven't purchased any of those yet or the Puddings.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518

I'm trying to stay on the x1 per week Wash schedule. 

At least until it heats up.  Then I'll probably be back to twice a week.


----------



## Beamodel

Brownie518 IDareT'sHair

Hi girls

IDareT'sHair
I got me some pumpkin errl lol


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair said:


> Brownie518  I'm trying to stay on the x1 per week Wash schedule.  At least until it heats up.



IDareT'sHair

Me too. So far so good. Although I should probably chelate my next wash considering I just did a touch up last week


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel

Good for you! 

So, did you end up ordering it?


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair

No, my mom found some at tJMaxx lol


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel

Great!  Have you tried it yet?

I really liked it when I had it.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair

Not yet. It's dark greenish. I probably should put some on my scalp tonight huh?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel

Yeah...you should put a couple drops on.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair

Thanks girly. I will. I hope it isn't greasy feeling. You know I'm not good with oiling my scalp. 

I read where someone opened saw palmetto caps and mixed them with pumpkin oil. 

I might mix saw palmetto tea with pumpkin oil.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair Beamodel

Hey, girls!! Nice to see you!!! 
I am loving APB spray and pudding still!!!


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair

We had a few days of high humidity and I thought I was going to have to switch back to 2x a week, but it's supposed to be hi 60s/low 70s for the next week and a half so that should be okay.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel

Not a bad idea.  That Saw Palmetto Tea Rinse did me right. 

I was using that one on a Regular.

I said I was going to start back to Coffee Rinsing in June.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518

As soon as those temps heat up for real, :heated: I'll be pulling out some serious Spritz's. 

I'll either start on APB Hair Tonic or DB's Herbal (I have x2 of each of those).


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair said:


> Beamodel  Not a bad idea.  That Saw Palmetto Tea Rinse did me right.  I was using that one on a Regular.  I said I was going to start back to Coffee Rinsing in June.



IDareT'sHair

Darn it. I forgot I wanted to try coffee rinses too


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

Yous a APB Spritz & Puddin' Killa':gunner7:


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel Brownie518

I probably won't buy any APB this Sale. 

I still haven't used up any of the Ayurvedic Cremes I got that one Sale.

I still have like:
Marshmallow
Caramel Crunch
Birthday Cake
Butter Crème
Cookie Dough

A bunch of Cookie/Cake-y things


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Beamodel

Speaking of Spritz, I also have that EQyss Avocado Spritz. *can't wait to try*  

 May pull that one out deep in a stretch. 

I still want to get that Rehydrant.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair

I definitely won't be buying anything. I have way too much to still use up


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair

Oh goodie. Keep me posted


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> Yous a APB Spritz & Puddin' Killa':gunner7:


IDareT'sHair

 Girl, I am, too!!! Can't even lie!!! 
I really haven't been using anything else, except some APB creme and Healthy Hair Butter or HTN Lotion


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel

Yeah, I don't really need anything like that right now.  I think I might be good on that until BF.

I have too much 'other stuff' I need to get to.

I wanna get to some of those lighterweight 'lotions' and stuff.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> Girl, I am, too!!! Can't even lie!!!
> I really haven't been using anything else, except some APB creme and Healthy Hair Butter or *HTN Lotion*


 
Brownie518

 Yeah, you a Spritz/Puddin' Assassin.

 Oooo HTN Lotion!  I have that Big 12oz Bottle


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> Yeah, you a Spritz/Puddin' Assassin.
> 
> Oooo HTN Lotion!  I have that Big 12oz Bottle


IDareT'sHair

Love that Lotion 

I can't wait to see how those plates work for Beamodel


----------



## Beamodel

Brownie518

I only got the $25 pack with med & small plates. If I could stretch my relaxers longer than 11, 12 weeks. We will be good. But if that don't wrk for me, I will just pass them along to my bestie who is all natural.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

Girl, So Do I! Love, Love, Love that Lotion.

I still haven't read up on those Plates to see what they're all about.

I need to do that.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

ETA: I got a bottle of the HTN Protein L-I. 

And I think I have a bottle of the Amino DC'er. 

Girl... I was killin' HTN that one Summa'.  The Lotion, the Follicle Booster, the Oil, the Protein L-I


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> ETA: I got a bottle of the HTN Protein L-I.
> 
> And I think I have a bottle of the Amino DC'er.
> 
> Girl... *I was killin' HTN that one Summa'.  The Lotion, the Follicle Booster, the Oil, the Protein L-I*


IDareT'sHair

@ bolded  Girl, I sure do remember that! You tore all them up that summer!! 


I watched that plates video earlier. I'm interested to hear some reviews, well, B's review, anyway


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

Yeah, HTN did me right that year, all Summa' long.  

I can't wait to pull it out and use it. 

It was really good when it was super hot out.

I need to watch the video.  Lawd knows it's in every thread....


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518 @Beamodel

I'm back on my personal mini G.A.'s challenge for a few weeks. 

I'll be doing something the next 3-4 weeks.


----------



## Brownie518

Yeah, watch and tell me what you think  IDareT'sHair


----------



## divachyk

Beamodel, your hair looks great! You're doing a great job.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518 @Beamodel  I'm back on my personal mini G.A.'s challenge for a few weeks.  I'll be doing something the next 3-4 weeks.



IDareT'sHair

Imma follow you in a few


----------



## Beamodel

divachyk said:


> Beamodel, your hair looks great! You're doing a great job.



divachyk

Thanks boo


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair

Yea it is in almost every thread lol.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair

I only put a small amount of pumpkin in the front of my hair in the scalp. Man, it absorbed so QUICK!


----------



## Brownie518

I'm going to start back in June, on the GA challenge  IDareT'sHair Beamodel

Beamodel    I agree with divachyk your hair looks great.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Beamodel

Watched a bit of it. I will wait to hear your review.

I really liked the Pumpkin Seed. I might hafta' pick up another bottle. 

Let me know if you make up a small amount with some Saw Palmetto in it.

I wonder if you can open a Saw Palmetto Tea Bag and add it to the Oil? 

Kinda like that AV does with some of her oils and Brown Butter Beauty?

They both have herbs floating around in their oils. Like BJ and her ACV Rinse.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 divachyk Beamodel

I agree too!  it does look great & super healthy.


----------



## Beamodel

Brownie518

Thank you. I'm trying to prevent hair loss or try to thicken it up a little.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Beamodel  Watched a bit of it. I will wait to hear your review.  I really liked the Pumpkin Seed. I might hafta' pick up another bottle.  Let me know if you make up a small amount with some Saw Palmetto in it.  I wonder if you can open a Saw Palmetto Tea Bag and add it to the Oil?  Kinda like that AV does with some of her oils and Brown Butter Beauty?  They both have herbs floating around in their oils. Like BJ and her ACV Rinse.



IDareT'sHair

Thanks girl. That's a good idea to open up that tea. I'm gonna have to try that


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair said:


> Brownie518 divachyk Beamodel  I agree too!  it does look great & super healthy.



IDareT'sHair

Thank you girly. Tell know y'all help out so much. Girl I am so in love with how my hair feels after that Fiberguard. It never felt this way with my other relaxers. 

I'm dying to get that. 5n1 too.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518 @Beamodel

I think for my mini-G.A.'s Challenge Imma rotate:
Mega-Tek
 BBD Stretch mixed with Mega-Tek
M/N mixed with 'Grease'
The Pomade Shop's Peppermint and TPS Coffee
Gingko Hair Rx
Claudie's Temple Balm Revitalizer
APB Scalp Rx
HTN Lotion & HTN Protein L-I
Jar of Joe/Sprout
Lee Stafford Conditioner
*Viviscal

I may not get to all of these in the next 3-4 weeks, but I'll definitely be using 'several' of these in some form or fashion


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair

You have a great selection of GA. I love Mega Tek. I can't stray away from it. That's like guaranteed results fast. That and MN


----------



## Brownie518

Beamodel

Did you use a Fiberguard relaxer or just the Sustenance?? I love that Sustenance, and the 5n1.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel

I'm glad you like the Affirm. 

I hope you do pick up a bottle of 5n1.  My niece loves it on my hair as the Mid-Step.

If you get it, try Ugly n Beauty.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel

Mega-Tek hooked me up. 

For some reason, this time, I didn't get that horrible tenderness/soreness and I was able to stick with it an entire 30 days.

This time, I may just do about 21 days on M-T.


----------



## divachyk

I can see a difference in your hair Beamodel.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Beamodel @Brownie518

OT: 

 I pulled out my b.a.s.k. Apple & Sorghum to try to use it as a sealer and I didn't particularly like it that way *for me*.

I think I have other oils, butters, crèmes that work better *for me* that way.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair

I've never used that Apple Sorghum as a sealer, only as a prepoo or when I feel like fiddling with my hair and just slap some on.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518

I thought I betta' clarify that statement by saying FOR ME. 

Lawd Girl...before 50-11 Lurkers and Randoms run up in here talmbout how they used it as a Sealer and it worked for them.erplexed.......


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

In all seriousness: It might work great that way for a lot of Naturals.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> I thought I betta' clarify that statement by saying FOR ME.
> 
> Lawd Girl...before 50-11 Lurkers and Randoms run up in here talmbout how they used it as a Sealer and it worked for them.erplexed.......


IDareT'sHair





IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> In all seriousness: It might work great that way for a lot of Naturals.



Yea, it might. I haven't read any reviews of it at all, though. I just know  I like it as a prepoo  I'm glad I have one backup left.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518

I be lookin' at the thread like: "where am I??"

Um..yeah. I have about 1 1/2 bottles left. 

I'm totally surprised it has lasted me this long.

You know I will run skrait through a bottle of stuff.

I had Cacao Bark in & out of my Cart all weekend, and never got it.

 I have x2 Whiskey's and x2 YAMs.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

The only thing I have coming is:
HQS
BoBeam


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair said:


> Beamodel  I'm glad you like the Affirm.  I hope you do pick up a bottle of 5n1.  My niece loves it on my hair as the Mid-Step.  If you get it, try Ugly n Beauty.



IDareT'sHair

That's who I got my affirm relaxer and alter ego from. Super fast free shipping


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair

I have nothing on order right now. Crazy, right?

For b.a.s.k., I have 1.5 Whiskey, 1 YAM, and 1.5 Apple Sorghum.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Beamodel @Brownie518  OT:  I pulled out my b.a.s.k. Apple & Sorghum to try to use it as a sealer and I didn't particularly like it that way for me.  I think I have other oils, butters, crèmes that work better for me that way.



IDareT'sHair

I was trying to use it as a sealer but it's ok that way. I will find some way to use it since I don't prepoo. I don't know yet.


----------



## Brownie518

I have to have a quick update with my manager...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel Brownie518

Yeah, the AppleS works for me as a Pre-Rx.  

I may also use it to Steam with and see what it does.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *I have to have a quick update with my manager...*


 
Brownie518

 Go Handle yo' bizness Gurl.....


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Morn'n Ladies!

DoDo Gurl.....I saw that list.

Thinking of my Regi for Friday.  

Today would be my normal wash-day if I was still on x2 per week, so I'll have to just 'think' about my Regimen.


----------



## DoDo

IDareT'sHair said:


> Morn'n Ladies!
> 
> DoDo Gurl.....I saw that list.
> 
> Thinking of my Regi for Friday.
> 
> Today would be my normal wash-day if I was still on x2 per week, so I'll have to just 'think' about my Regimen.



IDareT'sHair 

Yeah, about that .  I need help , while I can still write it all down .

Thinking of your Regi beforehand is useful. It's better than figuring out what you are pulling out the day of, or worse while  your head is already wet .


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@DoDo

Um...sorry Ms. Do.

This is NOT the Thread to get help or support regarding your PJ'ing ways.

Wrong Thread. Wrong Group.

This the PayNah Gang up in this Piece. We be Haulin' over here.

#nohelphere


----------



## DoDo

IDareT'sHair said:


> @DoDo
> 
> Um...sorry Ms. Do.
> 
> This is NOT the Thread to get help or support regarding your PJ'ing ways.
> 
> Wrong Thread. Wrong Group.
> 
> This the PayNah Gang up in this Piece. We be Haulin' over here.
> 
> #nohelphere



IDareT'sHair

   Oh I see, !


----------



## divachyk

IDareT'sHair said:


> @DoDo  Um...sorry Ms. Do.  This is NOT the Thread to get help or support regarding your PJ'ing ways.  Wrong Thread. Wrong Group.  This the PayNah Gang up in this Piece. We be Haulin' over here.  #nohelphere


IDareT'sHair   I remember when I came up in hea' truly thinking using up was what this thread was about. I got slap ignored but never could figure out why...at any rate, I kept posting. I eventually contracted the pay nah syndrome and I haven't been right since. I've committed myself to rehab many times and like true addict friends, I'm sweet talked back to the streets of haulin' hard. I'm unsure if I will ever fully recover from this condition but the struggle to do right and buy less is real.


----------



## DoDo

divachyk said:


> IDareT'sHair   I remember when I came up in hea' truly thinking using up was what this thread was about. I got slap ignored but never could figure out why...at any rate, I kept posting. I eventually contracted the pay nah syndrome and I haven't been right since. I've committed myself to rehab many times and like true addict friends, I'm sweet talked back to the streets of haulin' hard. I'm unsure if I will ever fully recover from this condition but the struggle to do right and buy less is real.



divachyk



You know how I feel then!


----------



## divachyk

DoDo said:


> divachyk   You know how I feel then!



All too well DoDo


----------



## Froreal3

DoDo. I was the same way as divachyk regarding the true intentions of this thread.

I couldn't bring all my stuff on the plane obviously...so I brought the samples of HSR and Rose Mosqueta. I also took a couple four oz. APB creams and the Shea Moisture Tahitian Noni oil for the next couple wash days. Can't wait till DH drives my stash up.  He looked at all my stuff lined up and was like "smdh" 

Sent from my Snow White Frost Galaxy S4 using LHCF


----------



## DoDo

Froreal3 said:


> DoDo. I was the same way as divachyk regarding the true intentions of this thread.
> 
> I couldn't bring all my stuff on the plane obviously...so I brought the samples of HSR and Rose Mosqueta. I also took a couple four oz. APB creams and the Shea Moisture Tahitian Noni oil for the next couple wash days. Can't wait till DH drives my stash up.  He looked at all my stuff lined up and was like "smdh"
> 
> Sent from my Snow White Frost Galaxy S4 using LHCF



Froreal3

See, you and T warned me in the beginning though. I should have taken you all seriously, .

That reminds me of when my fiance shipped all of my hair care items to Portland when we moved out of NYC. He picked them up box by box and shipped them through the post office. He was shaking his head too, .


----------



## Ltown

Hi ladies!
Hydratherma sale 30% 5/21 from 12-2PM code flash2014


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Imma hafta' try to sneak to a Computer tomorrow to get me a little HTN.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

divachyk

When you came up in here....it was Hard Core Haulin' on these skreets. 

They have settled down a lot.

It was all about the Haul.

DoDo 

Sorry Ms. Lady!  After seeing that list (in that other thread) I concluded there is no help for you....


----------



## DoDo

IDareT'sHair said:


> divachyk
> 
> When you came up in here....it was Hard Core Haulin' on these skreets.
> 
> They have settled down a lot.
> 
> It was all about the Haul.
> 
> DoDo
> 
> Sorry Ms. Lady!  After seeing that list (in that other thread) *I concluded there is no help for you.*...



IDareT'sHair

 

You ain't right Miss T!

Especially when you know your arms would fall skrait off if you even tried to make a list! 

ETA: Oh wait, I'm buggin you probably have your inventory on Excel . I forgot that you are organized !


----------



## faithVA

^^That list was killer


----------



## DoDo

faithVA said:


> ^^That list was killer



faithVA

It doesn't help at all that it takes me so long to use up things . Well, I am in you and enexit's thread now, so I better get it together because it looks like they use stuff up in there .


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@faithVA 

Wasn't that list ....

@DoDo 

I usually don't participate in threads like that. 

 It takes too much out of me to think about lists & stuff.

 No, I keep my Inventory in my Head.


----------



## DoDo

IDareT'sHair said:


> @faithVA
> 
> Wasn't that list ....
> 
> @DoDo
> 
> I usually don't participate in threads like that.
> 
> It takes too much out of me to think about lists & stuff.
> 
> *No, I keep my Inventory in my Head.*



IDareT'sHair

Now, that is what I call efficient!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

DoDo

....I don't know if it's efficient?  

Maybe I just don't want to see it all on paper. #realitycheck


----------



## IDareT'sHair

DoDo said:


> It doesn't help at all that it takes me so long to use up things . *Well, I am in you and enexit's thread now, so I better get it together because it looks like they use stuff up in there *.



DoDo

 Yeah...that's the Thread for all the Serious Folks....


----------



## DoDo

IDareT'sHair said:


> DoDo
> 
> ....I don't know if it's efficient?
> 
> *Maybe I just don't want to see it all on paper.* #realitycheck



IDareT'sHair

 

But, I understand .


----------



## IDareT'sHair

DoDo

Gurl....Nope.  I cannot do that to myself.


----------



## DoDo

IDareT'sHair said:


> DoDo
> 
> Gurl....Nope.  I cannot do that to myself.



IDareT'sHair

I hear you. It is a lot worse than just casting a glance into an open closet. It's when you have to account for everything in the back of the closet that it starts getting really .

I felt like I was a gremlin hiding stuff from myself . 

I was like I know I'm not sleepwalking this stuff in here ....


----------



## divachyk

DoDo IDareT'sHair, tell me why do I haul everything. Handbags. Sneakers. Polish. Hair products, of course. I joke my mom about being a hoarder. I'm starting to think the apple really doesn't fall too far from the tree.


----------



## Froreal3

IDareT'sHair said:


> DoDo
> 
> Yeah...that's the Thread for all the Serious Folks....



I need to get serious for a few months so I can wild out later. 

What yall getting from HTN?  

Sent from my Snow White Frost Galaxy S4 using LHCF


----------



## DoDo

divachyk said:


> DoDo IDareT'sHair, tell me why do I haul everything. Handbags. Sneakers. Polish. Hair products, of course. I joke my mom about being a hoarder. I'm starting to think the apple really doesn't fall too far from the tree.



divachyk

Hehehehe. Because while having one is nice, having options is better!


----------



## DoDo

Froreal3 said:


> I need to get serious for a few months so I can wild out later.
> 
> What yall getting from HTN?
> 
> Sent from my Snow White Frost Galaxy S4 using LHCF



Froreal3

I am about to get serious with you. I am glad to know that you are in it with me .

I never really messed with Hydratherma Naturals. The site and the product listings just never really 'wowed' me. Am I the only one?


----------



## Brownie518

Froreal3 said:


> *I need to get serious for a few months so I can wild out later.
> 
> What yall getting from HTN?*
> 
> Sent from my Snow White Frost Galaxy S4 using LHCF



 @ all the bolded!!


.....so I think I might get some Oil and Follicle Booster. Maybe an Amino Protein


----------



## Brownie518

I just saw DoDo's list......whoa


----------



## divachyk

DoDo IDareT'sHair, I was foolish enough to inventory everything in Excel. I felt so great and accomplished. I could see what I had in my stash at a glance. I got lazy and stopped updating the spreadsheet. I know just use the glance method.


----------



## DoDo

divachyk said:


> DoDo IDareT'sHair, I was foolish enough to inventory everything in Excel. I felt so great and accomplished. I could see what I had in my stash at a glance. I got lazy and stopped updating the spreadsheet. I know just use the glance method.



divachyk

I could see how it would be hard updating it. The glance method works just fine as long as it is a fresh and thorough look at the stash .


----------



## Froreal3

DoDo said:


> Froreal3
> 
> I am about to get serious with you. I am glad to know that you are in it with me .
> 
> I never really messed with Hydratherma Naturals. The site and the product listings just never really 'wowed' me. Am I the only one?



DoDo, no I didn't like the site and listing either. The white background and all those busy words...That's my excuse and I'm sticking to it.


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair said:


> @DoDo
> 
> Yeah...that's the Thread for all the Serious Folks....


 
I tried that thread before I came here .  Errybody was using, but I was steadily buying .

I was thinking about getting some HTN.  That 30% is very enticing.  I'll see what her shipping look like.

I may be going into braids for a bit.  Doing braids instead of twists so I can still use my products up.  My twists get raggedy quick after wash & DC.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I want a 12oz Growth Lotion if I can sneak out and get to a Computer.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75 said:


> *I tried that thread before I came here . Errybody was using, but I was steadily buying .*


 
Golden75

   ......


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My schedule is super hectic between 12 & 2 today (back to back meetings). 

 So, I gotas find someplace quiet I can go to, to hit PayNah on that 30%.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

divachyk said:


> *I was foolish enough to inventory everything in Excel. I felt so great and accomplished. I could see what I had in my stash at a glance. I got lazy and stopped updating the spreadsheet. I know just use the glance method.*



divachyk

 Um....My theory is....if it's not 'in writing' it didn't happen. 

 So, I'm not putting anything in print.


----------



## Ltown

IDareT'sHair said:


> My schedule is super hectic between 12 & 2 today (back to back meetings).
> 
> So, I gotas find someplace quiet I can go to, to hit PayNah on that 30%.



IDareT'sHair, the time of the sales bother me too, she does this all the time knowing some of can't sneak at work.  I'm home with tummy ache not sure if or what I will get.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Froreal3 DoDo

Don't let that jacked up looking site fool ya'......

It is a hotmess.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ltown said:


> *the time of the sales bother me too, she does this all the time knowing some of can't sneak at work.* I'm home with tummy ache not sure if or what I will get.


 
Ltown



 I know!  She Does!

 And I'm in & out between different sites all day today. 

 But I want that 12oz Lotion, so Imma try.

 Hope you start feeling better Ms. LT

 I did a 'mini' HTN haul not too long ago from AveYou, so I'm straight.  

 But I would like another one of those Lotions.


----------



## divachyk

Morning ladies! I refuse to glance at HTN site. #holdingskrong 

Feel better Ltown. 

OT: My dh has will be having his wisdom teeth removed today so please be thinking of us.


----------



## Golden75

I have the lotion, oil, and follicle booster in my cart.  Looks like after discount & shipping it comes to fiddy-ish. For some reason I want to use HTN while I'm in braids.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

divachyk  Will Do!

Also Ladies, Please keep the Prayers going strong for Ms. Curly!  I miss Curly.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Golden75

Girl...that's one janky site.

Brownie & Che got me hooked on that durn HTN. erplexed 

I kept fighting the 'urge' because of that horrific site....but slowly got pulled in

I think most people shy away from it because it has a cone or 2?

But I lurves it!...

 WAIT:  When you going back to Braids?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

IDareT'sHair said:


> *WAIT: When you going back to Braids?*


 
Golden75


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Golden75


 
IDareT'sHair Was wondering when you'd catch that.  

I'm on a retention mission, braids is the only thing that gets me there.  Also, I may be moving this summer and need to get things around the cribo situated.  I ain't got time for my long drawn out wash days.  But I'm opting for braids since I can still wash & DC in them.  Plan to install this weekend.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75 said:


> *Was wondering when you'd catch that*.
> 
> I'm on a retention mission, braids is the only thing that gets me there. Also, I may be moving this summer and need to get things around the cribo situated. I ain't got time for my long drawn out wash days. But I'm opting for braids since I can still wash & DC in them. *Plan to install this weekend.*



@Golden75

Hmph. You know you can't get nothin' past The "T"

Well, lemme put it to you like this: You lasted longer than I thought you would...


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Golden75
> 
> Hmph. You know you can't get nothin' past The "T"
> 
> Well, lemme put it to you like this: *You lasted longer than I thought you would.*..


 
IDareT'sHair Due to laziness


----------



## faithVA

IDareT'sHair said:


> DoDo
> 
> ....I don't know if it's efficient?
> 
> *Maybe I just don't want to see it all on paper. *#realitycheck



This is it right here. As busy as you are in this thread, I have a feeling you have your own bss.


----------



## faithVA

divachyk said:


> DoDo IDareT'sHair, tell me why do I haul everything. Handbags. Sneakers. Polish. Hair products, of course. I joke my mom about being a hoarder. I'm starting to think the apple really doesn't fall too far from the tree.



I didn't know this about you. I don't know why I thought you had 10 hair care products


----------



## faithVA

DoDo said:


> Froreal3
> 
> I am about to get serious with you. I am glad to know that you are in it with me .
> 
> I never really messed with Hydratherma Naturals. The site and the product listings just never really 'wowed' me. Am I the only one?



My mother loved loved loved this line. I tried it but I didn't realize my hair was heat damaged when I was using it so it didn't work for me. I just got ride of my mom's stash because it was pretty old. I think they are quality products and it is a very simple and complete system.


----------



## divachyk

faithVA said:


> I didn't know this about you. I don't know why I thought you had 10 hair care products


  faithVA, I have a gazillion products but my hair only loves a few and you only hear me talk about the few that it loves. I'm a slow user, so factor that as well. I only keep a few products in rotation at a time so that my hair doesn't freak out. Therefore, I have far more unopened products than I do open. I could sell or swap the unopens but I want to use them at least once to see how I like them. I blame my besties up in U1B1 for cray cray stash.


----------



## Froreal3

divachyk said:


> Morning ladies! I refuse to glance at HTN site. #holdingskrong
> 
> Feel better Ltown.
> 
> OT: My dh has will be having his wisdom teeth removed today so please be thinking of us.



Hope DH's surgery goes well. divachyk If it's any consolation, I had all four of mine removed in December. I had no pain...just some slight swelling and of course numbness the first and second day.


----------



## faithVA

divachyk said:


> faithVA, I have a gazillion products but my hair only loves a few and you only hear me talk about the few that it loves. I'm a slow user, so factor that as well. I only keep a few products in rotation at a time so that my hair doesn't freak out. Therefore, I have far more product unopened products than I do open. I could sell or swap the unopens but I want to use them at least once to see how I like them. I blame my besties up in U1B1 for cray cray stash.



We need a Shop My Stash thread


----------



## divachyk

thank you ladies for the dh well wishes...


----------



## Ltown

divachyk, Dh is in good hands with you hope he feels better.  Miss curly get better.


----------



## Golden75

divachyk said:


> thank you ladies for the dh well wishes...


 
divachyk Hope DH heals up fast.  

Well I made it close to 2 weeks !  I bought the HTN - all 8oz, oil, follicle booster, protein l.i, moisturizing lotion. I always wanted this line but never pulled the trigger.  30% always gets me.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Bust Up in Da' Front Do' looking skrait up Cray! 

I got my 12oz Hair Lotion. 

It ended up being like paying .71 cents for shipping. 

Discount was $7.20 and $6 something for shipping. 

Anyway @faithVA I agree. Mama had good taste. 

It is a very nice comprehensive line.  

I love it and went hard on it a few summers ago. 

I do try to keep it in my Stash though all the time.

@Golden75 I'm glad you got in.


----------



## divachyk

Dude was chatting up a storm on the drive home when he's relatively quiet. He's fed and drugged and ready for a good cozy nap. The procedure was a little more involved than expected. Dr. said dh will be super sore. My inner nurse is in full force.


----------



## divachyk

Hey IDareT'sHair, is curlyhersheygirl ok? I lost track of her progress after she got out of the hospital and made a quick post. Prayers and healthy vibes sent her way.


----------



## DoDo

divachyk said:


> Dude was chatting up a storm on the drive home when he's relatively quiet. He's fed and drugged and ready for a good cozy nap. The procedure was a little more involved than expected. Dr. said dh will be super sore. My inner nurse is in full force.



@ divachyk

I am so happy he is doing good. There is no one better for him than you in nurse mode .

I send you and him my well wishes !

Froreal3 and faithVA

When I finally finish something in my stash w/o immediately replacing them that is when I will go out for new lines like hydratherma naturals.

I still haven't tried Hairveda, Shescentit, KeraVada or Silk Dreams *waits to get stoned by lhcf* 

ot: I am sending my well wishes to curly also. I miss her presence here also, she would pop up out of nowhere with the nicest hauls and is very sweet too.  Hoping she has pulled through.

Froreal3 and IDareT'sHair

I am glad I am not the only one who has noticed the site is ugly. However, I have the feeling T is going to convince me to at least try the growth lotion eventually .

After I use up my stash we'll see .


----------



## faithVA

divachyk said:


> Dude was chatting up a storm on the drive home when he's relatively quiet. He's fed and drugged and ready for a good cozy nap. The procedure was a little more involved than expected. Dr. said dh will be super sore. My inner nurse is in full force.



Glad things went well. Hopefully they gave him good drugs and he should be fine.

I loved the drugs they gave me


----------



## faithVA

DoDo said:


> @ divachyk
> 
> I am so happy he is doing good. There is no one better for him than you in nurse mode .
> 
> I send you and him my well wishes !
> 
> Froreal3 and faithVA
> 
> When I finally finish something in my stash w/o immediately replacing them that is when I will go out for new lines like hydratherma naturals.
> 
> I still haven't tried Hairveda, Shescentit, KeraVada or Silk Dreams *waits to get stoned by lhcf*
> 
> ot: I am sending my well wishes to curly also. I miss her presence here also, she would pop up out of nowhere with the nicest hauls and is very sweet too.  Hoping she has pulled through.
> 
> Froreal3 and IDareT'sHair
> 
> I am glad I am not the only one who has noticed the site is ugly. However, I have the feeling T is going to convince me to at least try the growth lotion eventually .
> 
> After I use up my stash we'll see .



Hydratherma Naturals has a lot of protein so if your hair likes protein it can be a good choice.

I haven't tried Shescentit, KeraVada or Silk Dreams. I just bought Hairveda last year which I like. I don't know that I will try any of them though. Something will have to catch my attention.


----------



## DoDo

faithVA said:


> Hydratherma Naturals has a lot of protein so if your hair likes protein it can be a good choice.
> 
> I haven't tried Shescentit, KeraVada or Silk Dreams. I just bought Hairveda last year which I like. I don't know that I will try any of them though. Something will have to catch my attention.



faithVA

Hmm, Hydratherma naturals may not be for my hair then. KeraVada got on my nerves because of the changing prices. I did not see myself making a staple out of a company with floating price points. Silk Dreams is also really good at providing protein options which my hair does not need aside from the occasional treatment.

Something has to grab my attention also. Out of the above list of companies, that leaves Shescentit (with it's short shelf life), and Hairveda (with it's longer shipping times) to try. When I am down to only my staples, maybe then .


----------



## IDareT'sHair

DoDo

You will not have "Crossed Over" until you try Hairveda & SSI.  (It's just that simple).


----------



## DoDo

IDareT'sHair said:


> DoDo
> 
> You will not have "Crossed Over" until you try Hairveda & SSI.  (It's just that simple).



IDareT'sHair

Lmao!! I am not apart of the party till then huh ? Alright, I 'll think about *sucks teef*.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

DoDo

Yep.

Ya' Gotta Do it Ms. Dooke:


----------



## DoDo

IDareT'sHair said:


> DoDo
> 
> Yep.
> 
> Ya' Gotta Do it Ms. Dooke:



IDareT'sHair

Pusha' T is on the case!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

DoDo

Nope.  If you gone be in the PJ Game, you must try multiple lines.

You gotta be able to talk the talk.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

DoDo

Oh, You can try alternatives: (in no particular order)
Darcy's Botanicals
BeeMine
Hydratherma Naturals
Afroveda
Oyin
Camille Rose
MyHoneyChild
Claudies
BlueRoze
Naturelle Grow
Karen's Body Beautiful


----------



## Froreal3

DoDo said:


> faithVA
> 
> Hmm, Hydratherma naturals may not be for my hair then. KeraVada got on my nerves because of the changing prices. I did not see myself making a staple out of a company with floating price points. Silk Dreams is also really good at providing protein options which my hair does not need aside from the occasional treatment.
> 
> Something has to grab my attention also. Out of the above list of companies, that leaves Shescentit (with it's short shelf life), and Hairveda (with it's longer shipping times) to try. When I am down to only my staples, maybe then .



DoDo Silk Dreams has non protein options such as Avocado Pudding. Vanilla Silk has silk proteins but it doesn't act like a typical protein as in making your hair hard. Chocolate Bliss also has no protein, nor does Razzberry Coconut Affair (you'd really like this one). 

You'd probably like SSI. Her stuff tends to be thinner in consistency, but are very moisturizing. Riche Moisture Mask is really good.

You'd like Hairveda as well. Whipped Cream Ends, Sitrinillah, Whipped Clouds, and Amala Cream Rinse our standouts.


----------



## faithVA

IDareT'sHair said:


> DoDo
> 
> Nope.  If you gone be in the PJ Game, you must try multiple lines.
> 
> You gotta be able to talk the talk.



I know. I always feel so out of place when I come in this thread. I usually post one time and then never come back.


----------



## DoDo

IDareT'sHair faithVA Froreal3

 

Dang it gets serious in here. 



ETA: Alright T, I am getting whipped clouds from Hairveda and it will be my one purchase this month. Are we friends now , or are we still fighting ?


----------



## faithVA

DoDo said:


> IDareT'sHair faithVA Froreal3
> 
> 
> 
> Dang it gets serious in here.



I'm hanging out with you.  I'm going to stay in this thread no matter what. And I'm not getting ready to buy anything new either 

But IDareT'sHair did talk me into trying some MyHoneyChild  But I'm going to have to phase that in. I need to use up some stuff before I buy anything else.


----------



## DoDo

faithVA said:


> I'm hanging out with you.  I'm going to stay in this thread no matter what. And I'm not getting ready to buy anything new either
> 
> But IDareT'sHair did talk me into trying some MyHoneyChild  But I'm going to have to phase that in. *I need to use up some stuff before I buy anything else.*



^Same here!

Let me know about that Myhoneychild when you get around to it. I hear the type 4 cream is very good, and I want to know your take on it .


----------



## IDareT'sHair

faithVA said:


> *But IDareT'sHair did talk me into trying some MyHoneyChild*  But I'm going to have to phase that in. I need to use up some stuff before I buy anything else.


 
faithVA

 Lawd....I did no such thing.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

DoDo

We Cool.  We are not fight'n. 

But this thread is not for the faint of heart.

You should just wait until you're ready to get more than Whipped Ends.


----------



## faithVA

IDareT'sHair said:


> faithVA
> 
> Lawd....I did no such thing.



Yes you did, albeit indirectly. You called Pompous Blue who went into a full infomercial and made me want to buy it.  That's what happened.

You may have some dealers but you still the main Pusha


----------



## faithVA

[USER=347995 said:
			
		

> DoDo[/USER];20103441]^Same here!
> 
> Let me know about that Myhoneychild when you get around to it. I hear the type 4 cream is very good, and I want to know your take on it .



I definitely will. I'm going to push up quite a few things by the end of this month. That will put me in a position to get the MyHoneyChild sample pack in June. Will let you know.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

faithVA said:


> Yes you did, albeit indirectly. You called Pompous Blue who went into a full infomercial and made me want to buy it.  That's what happened.
> 
> *You may have some dealers but you still the main Pusha *



@faithVA

So not True.

I called Ms. Blue over there to answer the OP's question. Tis All.


----------



## faithVA

IDareT'sHair said:


> @faithVA
> 
> So not True.
> 
> I called Ms. Blue over there to answer the OP's question. Tis All.



Thou doth protest too much


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair said:


> DoDo  Oh, You can try alternatives: (in no particular order) Darcy's Botanicals BeeMine Hydratherma Naturals Afroveda Oyin Camille Rose MyHoneyChild Claudies BlueRoze Naturelle Grow Karen's Body Beautiful



Dayum, i've had/have all these


----------



## DoDo

IDareT'sHair said:


> DoDo
> 
> We Cool.  We are not fight'n.
> 
> But this thread is not for the faint of heart.
> *
> You should just wait until you're ready to get more than Whipped Ends.*



IDareT'sHair



Oh, I hear you! I hear it gets *deeeep*! The options are truly endless!




faithVA said:


> Yes you did, albeit indirectly. You called Pompous Blue who went into a full infomercial and made me want to buy it.  That's what happened.
> 
> *You may have some dealers but you still the main Pusha*



  



faithVA said:


> I definitely will. I'm going to push up quite a few things by the end of this month. That will put me in a position to get the MyHoneyChild sample pack in June. Will let you know.



Thank you for thinking of me faithVA!! 



Golden75

From that list, I have only tried Oyin, Camille Rose and Darcy's. Apparently that was only a cursory overview of the handmade lines .


----------



## FelaShrine

still havent tried oyin and kbb. I dont see hi-po relaxedheads talk about them mch I guess


----------



## divachyk

DoDo, your hair will love HV, I'm sure of ti.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@FelaShrine

I was (used to be) Hi-Po and used & liked both.


----------



## faithVA

IDareT'sHair said:


> @FelaShrine
> 
> I was (used to be) Hi-Po and used & liked both.



Is there anything you don't like?


----------



## Beamodel

Errrrrr Hi


----------



## IDareT'sHair

faithVA said:


> *Is there anything you don't like?*


 
faithVA

 Very rarely.  But there are those 'rare' exceptions.


----------



## faithVA

IDareT'sHair said:


> faithVA
> 
> Very rarely.  But there are those 'rare' exceptions.



I thought so. You got that good hair.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

faithVA


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair

I washed my hair tonight. Used Shea moisture purification masque.

Did you get anything from Sally's BOGO? I wanted Shea moisture thickening shampoo but they don't have that line. 

I seen HTN had a sale. I didn't snag anything.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel

No, I didn't get anything from Sally. 

If I got anything it would either be:

SM Anti Purification
As I Am Cleansing Pudding

I did manage to slip in on the HTN Sale and pick up a 12oz bottle of Growth Lotion.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair

That growth lotion is nice... 

I just finished my DC session with JessiCurl.  About to wash it out and use pink lemon berry mimosa as my leave in


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel said:


> *I just finished my DC session with JessiCurl. *About to wash it out and use pink lemon berry mimosa as my leave in




Beamodel

 NICE!


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair

I took your advise. I poured some pumpkin seed oil into a separate container. I opened a saw palmetto tea bag and mixed it with the oil. I let it warm up For little while. 

Once I finish with my hair, I will apply it to my scalp. That oil absorbs easily and leaves a clean smooth scalp.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel

Girl, I went through that Pumpkin Oil I had so quick!

Let me know how mixing that Tea in there worked.  

I wonder also about mixing some Fenugreek or some Rosemary or Horsetail in there.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair

I took the herbs out of the tea bag but yea. I bet using fenugreek etc will be great too. 

It's a nice oil. I will be right back. I'm going finish up my hair girly


----------



## DoDo

divachyk said:


> DoDo, your hair will love HV, I'm sure of ti.



Uh-oh the second of the lo-po tripletts has weighed in on Hairveda. This just got  real, divachyk faithVA Beamodel.


----------



## DoDo

Beamodel said:


> IDareT'sHair
> 
> I took the herbs out of the tea bag but yea. I bet using fenugreek etc will be great too.
> 
> It's a nice oil. I will be right back. I'm going finish up my hair girly



Hi , Beamodel! Your oil mix sounds yummy!

ETA: I love using Shea Moisture Purification Masque as a co-wash .


----------



## Beamodel

DoDo

This is true, I ride hard for Hairveda


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair

I barley lost any hair again (which is wonderful) I will use HV Methi Tea on my next wash. But just the protein part of it. 

The conditioner part is fine but I have better stuff to use. Plus I don't gave time to be DC'ing my hair 3X's - protein, HV conditioner, another DC


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel said:


> *I barley lost any hair again (which is wonderful) I will use HV Methi Tea on my next wash. But just the protein part of it.
> 
> The conditioner part is fine but I have better stuff to use. Plus I don't gave time to be DC'ing my hair 3X's - protein, HV conditioner, another DC*


 
Beamodel

 Methi is very nice.  I agree with all that DC'ing afterwards.

I used that Step 2 as a Cowash to after rinsing out Step 1.  

 Then DC'ed.

 I may use it again in a couple weeks.


----------



## Froreal3

DoDo said:


> IDareT'sHair
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, I hear you! I hear it gets *deeeep*! The options are truly endless!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for thinking of me faithVA!!
> 
> 
> 
> Golden75
> 
> From that list, I have only tried Oyin, Camille Rose and Darcy's. Apparently that was only a cursory overview of the handmade lines .



*Here's my list:*

Darcy's
Hairveda
Bee Mine
Oyin
Annabelle's
Hairitage
SDot Beauty
Qhemet
Shea Moisture
Aubrey's
My Honey Child
SheScentIt
NJoy Essentials
The Pomade Shop
BoBeam
Keravada
Taliyah Waajid
Curls
Naturelle Grow
Soultanicals
Purabody Naturals
As I Am




*Non Handmade:*
Nairobi
Elasta QP
Cantu Shea
ORS
Softee
Aphogee
Ecostyler
Fantasia IC

...and probably more that I can't remember.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair said:


> Beamodel  Methi is very nice.  I agree with all that DC'ing afterwards.  I used that Step 2 as a Cowash to after rinsing out Step 1.  Then DC'ed.  I may use it again in a couple weeks.



IDareT'sHair

That's a great idea. I might use mines as a cowash too. Just to use it up


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel

I love Step 2.  It smells so refreshing and it makes a great Cowash and the Lemon doesn't bother me.


----------



## DoDo

Froreal3 said:


> *Here's my list:*
> 
> *Darcy's*
> Hairveda
> Bee Mine
> *Oyin*
> *Annabelle's*
> Hairitage
> SDot Beauty
> *Qhemet*
> *Shea Moisture*
> *Aubrey's*
> My Honey Child
> SheScentIt
> NJoy Essentials
> *The Pomade Shop*
> BoBeam
> Keravada
> *Taliyah Waajid*
> *Curls*
> Naturelle Grow
> Soultanicals
> *Purabody Naturals*
> *As I Am*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Non Handmade:*
> Nairobi
> *Elasta QP*
> *Cantu Shea*
> ORS
> Softee
> Aphogee
> Ecostyler
> Fantasia IC
> 
> ...and probably more that I can't remember.



The bold is what I have tried from your list Froreal3, .


----------



## IDareT'sHair

DoDo

I don't have "A List" per se.  But I do have a few staple lines.

A few randoms and a few occasionals.


----------



## DoDo

IDareT'sHair said:


> DoDo
> 
> I don't have "A List" per se.  But I do have a few staple lines.
> 
> A few randoms and a few occasionals.



IDareT'sHair

 Your wash days always look fun and interesting. Tomorrow I am going to try steaming with my Q-redew and some Curl Rehab .


----------



## IDareT'sHair

DoDo said:


> Your wash days always look fun and interesting. Tomorrow I am going to try steaming with my Q-redew and some *Curl Rehab* .


 
DoDo

.......


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair said:


> Beamodel  I love Step 2.  It smells so refreshing and it makes a great Cowash and the Lemon doesn't bother me.



IDareT'sHair

That's definitely a plus...


----------



## Beamodel

I'm not even gonna play the list game. I will be here too long for that.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel said:


> *That's definitely a plus...*



@Beamodel

Yeah, because I really like it.



Beamodel said:


> *I'm not even gonna play the list game. I will be here too long for that.*



@Beamodel

Yeah, I can't get into that. I wouldn't even know where to start.


----------



## DoDo

Beamodel said:


> I'm not even gonna play the list game. I will be here too long for that.



Beamodel


----------



## divachyk

Beamodel, faithVA DoDo, from HV

I love and will always repurchase:
SitriNillah
Whipped Gelly
Red Tea Conditioner
Amala Cream Rinse
Cocasta Oil

I like but undecided on repurchase b/c I rarely cowash:
Moist Condition Pro
Moist Condition 24/7

Semi fail (hit and miss results):
Satin Tea Moisturizer  -- some days it moisturized, other days it did not
Red Tea Shampoo Bar -- the bar did nothing for my hair. will try dissolving some of it next time to create a watery shampoo liquid

Definite No:
Hydra-Silica Mist -- made my hair hard
Whipped Creme -- was not hydrating

Have but haven't tried:
Acai

Can't find on the site but liked a lot:
Amala Deep (was like a clarifier)
Phinishing Rinse (was like an acv product to close cuticles) -- normally don't need this but it helped on the days when I had horrible tangles


----------



## FelaShrine

IDareT'sHair said:


> @FelaShrine
> 
> I was (used to be) Hi-Po and used & liked both.



what would you suggest from those two?


----------



## DoDo

divachyk said:


> Beamodel, faithVA DoDo, from HV
> 
> I love and will always repurchase:
> SitriNillah
> Whipped Gelly
> Red Tea Conditioner
> Amala Cream Rinse
> Cocasta Oil
> 
> I like but undecided on repurchase b/c I rarely cowash:
> Moist Condition Pro
> Moist Condition 24/7
> 
> Semi fail (hit and miss results):
> Satin Tea Moisturizer  -- some days it moisturized, other days it did not
> Red Tea Shampoo Bar -- the bar did nothing for my hair. will try dissolving some of it next time to create a watery shampoo liquid
> 
> Definite No:
> Hydra-Silica Mist -- made my hair hard
> Whipped Creme -- was not hydrating
> 
> Have but haven't tried:
> Acai
> 
> Can't find on the site but liked a lot:
> Amala Deep (was like a clarifier)
> Phinishing Rinse (was like an acv product to close cuticles) -- normally don't need this but it helped on the days when I had horrible tangles



divachyk

I am keeping your faves in mind .


----------



## IDareT'sHair

FelaShrine
Between the two:

KBB.  Hands Down. Period.  (For Relaxed)

I do have (and like) Oyin: i.e. Juices & Berries, Burnt Sugar Pomade, Hair Dew and Honey Hemp Conditioner, but Karen's Body Beautiful will give you a lot of options and that DC'er is all that.

For me, Oyin is a 'just because'.  Just because I like a little Pomade once in a while or a little Spritz or Honey Hemp for Summer Cowashing.

But between the two, Karen's will give you what you need.

OT: When I first joined I was Hi Porosity: Overly Double/Triple Processed etc...

I was able to correct my Porosity issue and return my hair to Normal Porosity.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Hmph.  I wonder where my HQS is?  

People have gotten theirs and I still don't have mine and I ordered the 1st day of the Sale.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair said:


> Hmph.  I wonder where my HQS is?    People have gotten theirs and I still don't have mine and I ordered the 1st day of the Sale.



IDareT'sHair

Dang... Did it ship yet?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel

Yup. 

But she didn't give me a Delivery Confirmation #.  The Status just said "Shipped"

Maybe today!


----------



## DoDo

IDareT'sHair said:


> Beamodel
> 
> Yup.
> 
> But she didn't give me a Delivery Confirmation #.  The Status just said "Shipped"
> 
> Maybe today!



IDareT'sHair

So there is no way to track it? I have to admit that is a little strange .

It is good that it has at least shipped (some companies take a week before they even ship something). It is just odd that it says it is shipped and there is no tracking number. I am hoping you get it today .


----------



## Beamodel

Hi ladies 

I am so happy to say that my lil man has passed all his classes and promotional test. I am now the proud mother of a 6th grader 

Goodbye Elementary... Hello Junior High


----------



## faithVA

^^Aw congratulations.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Beamodel

Congrats on DS being a Smarty!  

Great News!

 OT:  I got some Pumpkin Oil.....


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I just sent a note HQS. It still hasn't came? 

 I purchased on 05/09.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Beamodel  Congrats on DS being a Smarty!   Great News!  OT:  I got some Pumpkin Oil.....



IDareT'sHair

Thanks boo. I'm so proud of him. 

Oh goodie, where did you get your pumpkin seed oil from? I'm loving how quick it absorbs and it dont leave my hair greasy or oily feeling


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair said:


> I just sent a note HQS. It still hasn't came?  I purchased on 05/09.



That's LONG


----------



## Brownie518

Hey y'all...what's going on


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel

Hey Lady!

Massaged in some Pumpkin Seed Oil. 

Can't wait to get home tonight & do my Do'


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Well...erplexed

I broke my own: "No More DC'ers Rule" and picked up one of the newly formulated Bel Nouvo DC'ers (Free Shipping & 10%).

I also got x2 of the CoCo Nectar's (Spritz) which I heard was very, very good.

He better be on top of his game & quit playin'. 

Last time I ordered, it took way too long and his CS wasn't the greatest.

After I hit PayNah, I remembered, I said I wasn't buying anything else from him for that reason!...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel said:


> *That's LONG*



@Beamodel

No Response from HQS. Hopefully it comes today or tomorrow.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Beamodel  No Response from HQS. Hopefully it comes today or tomorrow.



That's sad IDareT'sHair


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair said:


> Beamodel  Hey Lady!  Massaged in some Pumpkin Seed Oil.  Can't wait to get home tonight & do my Do'



I'm loving this pumpkin seed oil. Night and light


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Sent HQS another email.

Man!  SALES are errrwhere.

I hope I can make it out of this weekend in one piece!

*fangas geared up for paynah*


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair I ain't even looking at sales.  I just delete them suckas!  Nope not gonna buy nothing 

Dayum hope that HQS shows up.  Terrible she still hasn't gotten shipping right.

My HTN should be here Tues  I had a feeling her shipping would be on point!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75

G, Pray for Me.  Girl...I hope I make it out of this Weekend alive.

I.don't.have.the.inner power.to.delete.them.


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair said:


> Golden75
> 
> G, Pray for Me.  Girl...I hope I make it out of this Weekend alive.
> 
> I.don't.have.the.inner power.to.delete.them.



IDareT'sHair  I will keep you in my prayers.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75

Thanks Girl. 

So far, I've only bought Bel Nouvo (w/o thinking).  

Lawd....I went back to Entwine, but couldn't get into my Account, so I took that as a sign.

I made a Liquid Gold Cart and backed it out. (so far)


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair said:


> Golden75  Thanks Girl.  So far, I've only bought Bel Nouvo (w/o thinking).   Lawd....I went back to Entwine, but couldn't get into my Account, so I took that as a sign.  I made a Liquid Gold Cart and backed it out. (so far)


 IDareT'sHair Dem fangas got the itch!  I thought about LG, but I haven't even cracked open what I have.  That was they only thing that kinda piqued my interest.  Oh & Entwine.  But I can wait on getting the styler & butter.


----------



## Brownie518

Hey, girls...I see them sales poppin right now. Anybody getting SSI?


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair said:


> Golden75  G, Pray for Me.  Girl...I hope I make it out of this Weekend alive.  I.don't.have.the.inner power.to.delete.them.



lol my poor sis. IDareT'sHair

You don't have the power to delete them? I'm on stash over load right now so it's tempting but I've been deleting like what Golden75 said


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75 said:


> *Dem fangas got the itch! *I thought about LG, but I haven't even cracked open what I have. That was they only thing that kinda piqued my interest. Oh & Entwine. But I can wait on getting the styler & butter.





Brownie518 said:


> *Hey, girls...I see them sales poppin right now. Anybody getting SSI?*



@Golden75 @Brownie518

I'm having PayNah Fanga' Contractions all Up & Down my Arms!

Nah, on SSI. I got mine from Pampered Tendrils when they had that 30%.

Speaking of PT's, I emailed them asking if they 'wanted' to do a little Flash Sale for Memorial Day....

#noshame


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel

Gurl...Lawd I wish I was Skrong as Ya'll.:fallenang


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

Girl...BFH didn't want nothin'  What was that?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Used up:

x1 KBB Luscious Locs Hair Mask (x3-4 back ups)
x1 YAM (x2 back ups)

*I can still scrape around both jars.  I might be able to dig up 1/2 more DC session with something added.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> Brownie518
> 
> Girl...BFH didn't want nothin'  What was that?


@ IDareT'sHair

I know, right! Pleeezzzeee!!!  

I don't think I will end up getting anything this weekend...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

I wanna make x1 last purchase (or 2) but I don't know what yet?  

I got a feeling....thangs are going to be Poppin' all weekend.

Waiting on:
HydroQuench
Hydratherma
Mr. Bel Nouvo


----------



## IDareT'sHair

**PAMPERED TENDRILS** Flash Sale 05/26 4:00 p.m. 6:00 p.m. CST. 
20% over $50.00. CODE = *MEMORIALFLASH14*

Free Shipping on ALL Orders that Day. No Coupon Code Required.
http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=...Y81G1Ked8dIXHYhx9Yh9DMA&bvm=bv.67720277,d.aWw


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> Brownie518
> 
> I wanna make x1 last purchase (or 2) but I don't know what yet?
> 
> I got a feeling....thangs are going to be Poppin' all weekend.
> 
> Waiting on:
> HydroQuench
> Hydratherma
> Mr. Bel Nouvo


Idare'sHair

I hope more sales pop up.....


----------



## Beamodel

That's a nice tendrils sale. 20% plus free shipping over $50. I don't want or need anything though.


----------



## Brownie518

I need to avoid that Pampered sale...

I'm about to wash my hair. I think I will DC with Slippery Elm this time.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

Brownieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


What's Up Ms. Brownie?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel said:


> *That's a nice tendrils sale. 20% plus free shipping over $50. I don't want or need anything though.*



@Beamodel

No, it's not Free Shipping over $50. It's Free Shipping Period (no minimum purchase).

 It's FREE SHIPPING ON ALL ORDERS


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518

In this Pampered Tendrils Cart I have:
x1 KBN Apple Cider Rinse
x2 BlueRoze Beauty Hair Wiz  (just kidding) Pumpkin Puree (back ups)
x1 SSI Juicy Berry Buttercreme (back up)

 They got so many Vendors to choose from.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Used Up:
x1 8oz Hairitage Hydrations Sprout.  I think I have x1 more 8oz Jar. *prays*


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

Oh, Girl, I forgot to tell you - I've been using APB Hair Tonic.  Very nice.  

I like it.

You know it's the time of year for me to get my Spritz ON!

I wish I woulda' got another bottle of HTN Follicle Boost.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Beamodel  No, it's not Free Shipping over $50. It's Free Shipping Period (no minimum purchase).  It's FREE SHIPPING ON ALL ORDERS



IDareT'sHair

Yea I know


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel said:


> *Yea I know*


 
Beamodel

 You said Free Shipping over $50 in your post.

 I just wanted to 'encourage' you that it is Free Shipping on All Orders.oke:

 Just trying to make sure we clear.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair

Yea I knew you get free shipping on everything and the 20% off was referenced to the $50 to spend. Either way, I'm not buying anything


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel

How'd your hair turn out?

I have a PT Cart sitting out there.  

I'm sure I'll make a few more adjustments before Monday.

I bought flowers for my Front today and that adds up.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair

Those flowers sure do add up. I just had to chop my bushes dwn that had beautiful flowers in them. They will grow back. 

Yea, I'm in use up mode for a little while plus there is nothing I'm interested in buying. The pumpkin seed oil was the only thing I wanted and I got that. 

I saw your PT cart. Good stuff in there girly. I've been contemplating selling my house so I need to be more cognizant on how I'm spending my money.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel said:


> *I've been contemplating selling my house so I need to be more cognizant on how I'm spending my money*.



Beamodel

 I have my AC/Furnace Guy out there right now checking my AC (summer maintenance) and he just came in here and told me whoever is cutting my Grass is getting to close to my AC Unit and has dented it up (bad).

 UUGGGGHHRRRR


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair

Yikes. Yea that's not good


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Beamodel

I just sent an email to our Association, informing them of the damage. 

He also said my Neighbor's is all banged up too, but mine looks worse.

We pay a service to have our Grass Cut/Snow Removal. 

So, I wanted to bring this to the Associations attention, because if something happens to it, they will be replacing it.erplexed


----------



## Golden75

That ST Mango Slip Dip is da bomb!  This will have to be purchased in a large containers in multiple quantities.  Thank goodness other vendors sell it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75

Yeah Pampered Tendril's carries it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I wonder when/if Kizuri is eva' coming back.


----------



## Brownie518

I'm about to put my DC on right now. I used up Claudies Fortifying, no backup...yet. 

I need to see if Pampered has it...


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair

That Tonic is the perfect refresher for me!!!


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair

I got two Follicles. I'm almost done with my last one. That should be here by Tuesday.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> In this Pampered Tendrils Cart I have:
> x1 KBN Apple Cider Rinse
> x2 BlueRoze Beauty Hair Wiz  (just kidding) Pumpkin Puree (back ups)
> x1 SSI Juicy Berry Buttercreme (back up)
> 
> They got so many Vendors to choose from.




KBN Apple Cider Rinse?? Ill have to look at that


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> I got two Follicles. I'm almost done with my last one. That should be here by Tuesday.



@Brownie518

Um Yeah..I love that Tonic. 

 It does feel extremely "refreshing"

I have x1 FB. I guess my Lotion should be here Tuesday too then.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *KBN Apple Cider Rinse?? Ill have to look at that*


 
Brownie518

 Yup.

 It looks really good too!  I've been wanting to try it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

My HQS came today!


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> Brownie518
> 
> Yup.
> 
> It looks really good too!  I've been wanting to try it.


IDareT'sHair

Yeah it does look good. I might get some of that, actually.

I'm glad that HQS finally came. Dang...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

Yeah, it came.  She put a couple  nice'samples' in there too.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518

So, you decided to use Slippery Elm uh? I need to use some of my NG DC'ers. 

But 1st & foremost, my goal is to get to my Jasmine Stash. 

 I plan to use quite a few of these starting 1st wash in June.

I want to hang with these until August-September or until they're almost gone whichever comes 1st.

I have A&S, Hibiscus a couple of Babbasu and some of her reconstructors left in my Stash.

I don't have any of the R/O's. *cries* I miss Jasmine.


----------



## Brownie518

I finished up NG Marshmallow, actually. 
I think I only have 2 Jasmine DCs left. IDareT'sHair

I'm under the dryer right now, APB,d up..leave in spray and pudding. I used the Cocoa Avocado spray this time. I hope it's just as good..


----------



## IDareT'sHair

**SOULTANICALS 25% off now until 05/26 EST.  Code = *MDAY25****

Introducing Berry Dip Detangling Slip..........


----------



## Froreal3

Golden75 said:


> *That ST Mango Slip Dip is da bomb! * This will have to be purchased in a large containers in multiple quantities.  Thank goodness other vendors sell it.



Golden75 I agree. It's a staple prepoo/detangler for me.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Beamodel  I just sent an email to our Association, informing them of the damage.  He also said my Neighbor's is all banged up too, but mine looks worse.  We pay a service to have our Grass Cut/Snow Removal.  So, I wanted to bring this to the Associations attention, because if something happens to it, they will be replacing it.erplexed



IDareT'sHair

That was a smart thing to do. Hopefully they rectify it for you.  

Any word on HydroQuench?


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair said:


> Brownie518  My HQS came today!



Never mind.  Just saw this post


----------



## divachyk

I need to watch for a HV sale, just realized I'm low on Amala Cream. ETA: Is she having a Memorial Day sale?

Hope they resolve the issue in a prompt & professional manner, IDareT'sHair


----------



## DoDo

Shescentit does not ship to Oregon! 

ETA: They can miss me with that sale then!


----------



## DoDo

IDareT'sHair said:


> Brownie518
> 
> My HQS came today!



IDareT'sHair

  !

I received my Qhemet Biologics Olive Honey Hydrating Balm!


----------



## Beamodel

DoDo said:


> Shescentit does not ship to Oregon!   ETA: They can miss me with that sale then!



Huh??? GTF out of here. Are you serious. Why? That don't make sense


----------



## nmartin20

DoDo said:


> Shescentit does not ship to Oregon!   ETA: They can miss me with that sale then!



FYI: Pampered Tendrils is having a sale tomorrow. They sale there products. I hope this helps.


----------



## HanaKuroi

DoDo said:
			
		

> Shescentit does not ship to Oregon!
> 
> ETA: They can miss me with that sale then!



But whyyyyy? USPS flat rate is for allllll 50 states. When I lived in Alaska I had to educate and tell off so many people. Some even tried to bill me like I was in another country. People are stupid.


----------



## flyygirlll2

DoDo said:


> Shescentit does not ship to Oregon!   ETA: They can miss me with that sale then!



I never knew that. That doesn't make any sense.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair

Errrr We're not in Kansas anymore ToTo


----------



## DoDo

https://order.store.yahoo.net/yhst-15648567608518/cgi-bin/wg-order?yhst-15648567608518

I hope you can see in the red letters that Oregon isn't part of its ship to states. Also the main website says it ships to 48 contiguous states- not 50, but then she should still be able to ship to Oregon since Oregon is a contiguous state. 

Not being in NYC has been hard on this hair-life! Ah well!

I will check out PT for other things I may like better. I am a little too salty to be checking for shescentit right now .


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel

Girl..You know I am like: "What the What??"


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair

Lol.... I know right.   

Girl imma use HV Methi tea tonight with Sitrinillah.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel

Oh WOW!  You doing your Hair tonight?  Did you do it Friday?


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair

No, I had did it Tues or Weds.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel

Oh, yeah, that's right.  I know we use to be on the same Schedule. (Friday)  

Next wash day, I'll use my Methi-Set again too.  

Every other week averages out to twice a month.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair

Yea girl my schedule got kinda jilted lol. I'm gonna use Methi with heat tonight. This will be my second time using it. 

I was gonna follow up with SD Avocado but I was afraid it wasn't gonna moisturize as much so I chose Sitrinillah


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Beamodel

Not sure what I'll use after the Methi-Set? 

Probably AO HSR/WC Combo 2oz) & the last tiny bit of a jar of KBB.

 I will use Step2 as a R/O tho'


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Beamodel  Not sure what I'll use after the Methi-Set?  Probably AO HSR/WC Combo 2oz) & the last tiny bit of a jar of KBB.  I will use Step2 as a R/O tho'



IDareT'sHair

I forgot I will use BASK YAM too


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel

Nice!  Me too.  I have a tiny corner of that left too.

I'm using APB Crème now in Marshmallow on my ends.


----------



## Brownie518

Hey, ladies. I always forget how much I love NG DCs..that Marshmallow did me right.  So moisturizing! 

I really like the Cocoa Avocado Leave In spray from APB. I wish it had a different scent but I can live with it. I'm halfway through my Birthday Cake Pudding so I am going to get an extra on June 1. I only have one backup of that right now, in Birthday Cake. I do have a Lemon Pound Cake one, also.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518

I'm thinking about getting the L-I since I like the Tonic so much.

I have a Cart with:
Marshmallow
Birthday Cake
Cotton Candy

And a Cotton Candy Hair Crème. Do you have any reviews on the Cotton Candy scent?

 And I said I wasn't getting any APB


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair

The Cotton Candy is nice, lighter than I expected. I have a creme and I think a leave in. I'm going to get Birthday Cake and Buttercream scents for whatever I order next


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

Maybe I need to re-think that one.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair

It's alright..it's not as good as KV Cotton Candy scent.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518

I still have my Pampered Tendrils Cart locked & loaded. 

Unsure if I'll pull the Trigger (I'm sure I will) and I made a "Mock" APB Cart .


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *It's alright..it's not as good as KV Cotton Candy scent.*


 
Brownie518

 Thanks

 Imma switch it to Buttercreme.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Imma switch it to Buttercreme.


IDareT'sHair



I was looking at PT..I wouldn't mind getting that Rinse we were talking about. When is that sale, tomorrow at 4??


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *I was looking at PT..I wouldn't mind getting that Rinse we were talking about. When is that sale, tomorrow at 4??*



@Brownie518

Yep. 4 p.m. - 6 p.m. MEMORIALFLASH14 & Free Shipping

Yeah, that KBN Rinse sounds nice.


----------



## Brownie518

I hope I can remember the sale. I usually start getting ready for work around then. We'll see..it's not like I need it, though. 

IDareT'sHair


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518

I know Girl. It's definitely not like "we don't need it"


----------



## Brownie518

I want another bottle of Claudie's Fortifying. PT doesn't have that one so I'll just go thru her. I might get two bottles...Love that stuff.

IDareT'sHair


----------



## FelaShrine

so far this year pampered tendrils wins best sales imo

20% AND free shipping? Love it

I just wish we can get BASK stuff online andf not just instore


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

Claudie has a 20% LHCF Discount too.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

My 'thing' will be keeping up my Spritz game.  

I need to think about LACE too. 

I may get x2 of their Ayurvedic Spritz tomorrow during their Flash Sale.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> Claudie has a 20% LHCF Discount too.


IDareT'sHair

Yep, I'm gonna jump on that, get two bottles.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> My 'thing' will be keeping up my Spritz game.
> 
> I need to think about LACE too.
> 
> I may get x2 of their Ayurvedic Spritz tomorrow during their Flash Sale.



I never used to spritz on dry hair but that Hair Tonic does me right!!! I'll be killin that this summer. I'm going to use some when I get home in the morning.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *Yep, I'm gonna jump on that, get two bottles*.


 
Brownie518

Clawd...You are such a PJ


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

Girl, I to' up that HTN Follicle Booster on dry hair that summer. 

Err since that, MsBabyHoneyChild I will Spritz on some Dry hair in a second.


----------



## FelaShrine

IDareT'sHair said:


> FelaShrine
> Between the two:
> 
> KBB.  Hands Down. Period.  (For Relaxed)
> 
> I do have (and like) Oyin: i.e. Juices & Berries, Burnt Sugar Pomade, Hair Dew and Honey Hemp Conditioner, but Karen's Body Beautiful will give you a lot of options and that DC'er is all that.
> 
> For me, Oyin is a 'just because'.  Just because I like a little Pomade once in a while or a little Spritz or Honey Hemp for Summer Cowashing.
> 
> But between the two, Karen's will give you what you need.
> 
> OT: When I first joined I was Hi Porosity: Overly Double/Triple Processed etc...
> 
> I was able to correct my Porosity issue and return my hair to Normal Porosity.



wow didnt see this til now. Thanks IDareT'sHair

Im gonna use apb's hair tonic tonight. I know you're one of the few to order it..have you tried it yet, how do you like (dont like it) on your hair?

Im loving the Ayurvedic hair oil. def makes my hair softer.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> Girl, I to' up that HTN Follicle Booster on dry hair that summer.
> 
> Err since that, MsBabyHoneyChild I will Spritz on some Dry hair in a second.


IDareT'sHair



I love that HTN!!  

I always forget the name of the APB Oil that I have but it really does make hair my super soft, like FelaShrine said about the Ayurvedic one.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

FelaShrine said:


> *Im gonna use apb's hair tonic tonight. I know you're one of the few to order it..have you tried it yet, how do you like (dont like it) on your hair?
> 
> Im loving the Ayurvedic hair oil. def makes my hair softer*.



FelaShrine

 Using & Loving the hair Tonic now.  Been using it a couple days.

 I Agree the Ayurvedic Oil is really nice too.  

 When I had it, she didn't offer it in 'Scents'.  

 I haven't bought any since she introduced offering it in Scents.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

I looked at PT's HTN and they only have 4oz bottles.

I'd really like to pick up another one of those.  But not 4oz.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> I looked at PT's HTN and they only have 4oz bottles.
> 
> I'd really like to pick up another one of those.  But not 4oz.


IDareT'sHair

4oz???? Oh,no!! Good to know...erplexed

I wonder what new products APB is coming out with? And scents...


----------



## lamaria211

I need to join this challenge. How's everyone doing with this method of use one buy one. Im in my own use one buy 6 challenge


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *I wonder what new products APB is coming out with? And scents..*.



Brownie518

 Imma try those Leave-Ins and call it a day.  I don't really want a Huge stash of APB.

 I'm trying to keep it down.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> Imma try those Leave-Ins and call it a day.  I don't really want a Huge stash of APB.
> 
> I'm trying to keep it down.


IDareT'sHair

Yes, the leave ins are the bomb!!!!  I don't have a 'huge' stash..it's nothing like that BFH one I used to have ....
I think I have:

2 Cremes
2 Buttas
2 Hair Tonic
3 Pudding
3 Leave in sprays
1 Ayurvedic Creme

I'm using 1 each Creme, Pudding, spray, Tonic and they are all only half full or less.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair
Brownie518

Hi ladies... I didn't do my hair tonight. I guess I will do it tomorrow.


----------



## Brownie518

Beamodel

Hey, B...I might make this coming week a 2x washer...I want to trim my ends on Wednesday. We'll see, though.


----------



## Beamodel

Brownie518

I got excited reading all that APB talk you and IDareT'sHair was doing. 

I won't be getting anything though. I don't need anything from her at the moment.


----------



## Brownie518

Beamodel said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> I got excited reading all that APB talk you and @IDareT'sHair was doing.
> 
> I won't be getting anything though. I don't need anything from her at the moment.


Beamodel

I don't 'need' anything but I want to get a couple backups  I'm going through them quicker than I thought I would.


----------



## Beamodel

Brownie518 said:


> Beamodel  I don't 'need' anything but I want to get a couple backups  I'm going through them quicker than I thought I would.



Brownie518

Her stuff is wonderful.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> Yes, the leave ins are the bomb!!!!  *I don't have a 'huge' stash..it's nothing like that BFH one I used to have ....
> *I think I have:
> 
> *2 Cremes
> 2 Buttas
> 2 Hair Tonic
> 3 Pudding
> 3 Leave in sprays
> 1 Ayurvedic Creme
> 
> *I'm using 1 each Creme, Pudding, spray, Tonic and they are all only half full or less.



@Brownie518

Yeah, My BFH, Marie Dean, Jasmine Stashes were ALL Ridiculous. Glad I'm not doing that anymore. I was 40-50 deep on some of them.



Beamodel said:


> *Hi ladies... I didn't do my hair tonight. I guess I will do it tomorrow.*



Sounds Good.



Brownie518 said:


> *Hey, B...I might make this coming week a 2x washer...I want to trim my ends on Wednesday. We'll see, though.*



@Brownie518

I'm trying not to, go x2 a week.



Beamodel said:


> *I got excited reading all that APB talk you and was doing.
> *
> I won't be getting anything though. I don't need anything from her at the moment.



@Beamodel

I'm trying to stick to once a week.



Brownie518 said:


> *I don't 'need' anything but I want to get a couple backups  I'm going through them quicker than I thought I would.*



@Brownie518


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I just remembered I ordered that stuff from Mr. Bel Nouvo.


----------



## Babygrowth

Hey ladies. Have a happy Memorial day! 

I just bought me some weave because I'm tired of doing my hair. I have been washing 2x per week and she needed it but this time its been almost 9 days since I washed her and she needs help! Lol. I mean a prepoo with Vanilla Silk type of session is coming on today. Matter of fact, right now! Lol.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair

I've been using Sarenzo Chocolate Butter and I'm so heartbroken I don't have back ups of it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel

Girl, I couldn't tolerate buying anything else from them again. 

They were horrible to do business with.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Babygrowth

Hey Girlie!

I just bought some LACE Naturals


----------



## Beamodel

I just snagged some Shea Moisture Shampoo from Walgreens BOGO Free 

Moisture Retention
Yucca Thickening Shampoo

I already have two purification masque. If I didn't, I would have snagged one of them too but I barely have shampoo. 

I live cream of nature Argan oil one but I can feel the build up it leaves behind. Shea moisture retention shampoo works well on my hair so I figured I would reup on that one and try out the yucca shampoo too. 

I think I'm gonna lay off on cowash/cleansing for about a month. I honestly don't feel any moisture difference in my hair from co washing vs using the shampoos I listed above.


----------



## Beamodel

I guess I will do my hair now 
IDareT'sHair


----------



## Beamodel

Used up Kenra Chelating shampoo. No back ups. Will repurchase. 

Currently have HV Methi Tea Treatment in my hair


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair

How long did you Keep the Methi tea on with heat? I'm shooting for about 20 mins


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel said:


> How long did you Keep the Methi tea on with heat? *I'm shooting for about 20 mins*




Beamodel

 This.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel

I see Walgreen's has B1G1 Free.  Everything looks "In Store" only.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair said:


> Beamodel  I see Walgreen's has B1G1 Free.  Everything looks "In Store" only.



IDareT'sHair 

Yea I posted up thread I got two Shea moisture shampoos. But yea I have two Walgreens really close to my house


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel said:


> I just snagged some Shea Moisture Shampoo from Walgreens BOGO Free
> 
> Moisture Retention
> Yucca Thickening Shampoo
> 
> I already have two purification masque. If I didn't, I would have snagged one of them too but I barely have shampoo.
> 
> I live cream of nature Argan oil one but I can feel the build up it leaves behind. Shea moisture retention shampoo works well on my hair so I figured I would reup on that one and try out the yucca shampoo too.
> 
> *I think I'm gonna lay off on cowash/cleansing for about a month. I honestly don't feel any moisture difference in my hair from co washing vs using the shampoos I listed above.*


 
Beamodel

 It's good to re-think/re-vamp your Regimen from time to time.  

 Especially if you tried things and don't derive the benefits from it.

 I'm like you.  I don't have much 'Poo either.  

 If I needed a Shampoo I would probably hafta' pull out a Chelating/Clarifying or a Neutralizing Shampoo.erplexed

 I do have a DB Pumpkin Shampoo. 

 I should have bought some regular Shampoo from HQS. 

 The Darcys Pumpkin 'Poo one would probably be my go-to if I needed a regular shampoo (but it's probably not any good). I've had it several years.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair

I don't think I've ever looked at DB pumpkin shampoo. Sounds nice. 

Yea I needed some shampoo. I have so much of everything else. I really like the moisture retention shampoo. This is my third time buying it. 

This is my first time getting the yucca shampoo. I used it today. It's nice as well. 

It just felt good to cleanse my hair with shampoo for once. I'm sure I will still CoCleanse but I just wonna back off of it for a little while.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel

I put a bottle of Alikay Naturals Shampoo in my Pampered Tendrils Cart.

I got that DB Pumpkin 'Poo on a swap with *Fab* and *Fab* has been gone from here for a minute.......


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair

Alikay naturals is at my target. I might take a peek at it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel

Oh, and I use my SM Anti Purification Mask as a substitute 'Poo too.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel

I have the Alikay Caribbean Coconut Shampoo in my Cart.

I haven't been in a Target lately to scope out the new products.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair said:


> Beamodel  Oh, and I use my SM Anti Purification Mask as a substitute 'Poo too.



IDareT'sHair

I have two of those. I really like that one too. I've never tried the black label shampoo though. Maybe since I just ran out of clarifying shampoo I should have gotten it. 

Oh well. The masque is freaking awesome though. I will never go without that.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair

Alikay coconut shampoo sounds yummy. Have you tried it before?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel said:


> *I have two of those.* I really like that one too. *I've never tried the black label shampoo though. Maybe since I just ran out of clarifying shampoo I should have gotten it.*
> 
> Oh well. The masque is freaking awesome though. I will never go without that.



@Beamodel

I have x2 of those too. I thought about trying that Black Shampoo too. Che likes that one I think?



Beamodel said:


> *Alikay coconut shampoo sounds yummy. Have you tried it before?*



@Beamodel

No. 

I don't buy much/any shampoo. This will be my first time trying this Line.

I recently bought the Detangler and the Sage & Honey DC'er during the PT Sale.

 ETA: I heard SD Go Moist 'Poo is nice.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair

If you get it, let me know your thoughts of it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

IDareT'sHair said:


> *ETA: I heard SD Go Moist 'Poo is nice.*


 
Beamodel

 FYI


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair said:


> Beamodel  FYI



IDareT'sHair

Errrrr you killing me smalls. I would try that too but she on her hiatus and stuff right now. Still no word on when her etsy shop will open and PT don't sell that.

Even is she did, it would still be out of stock most likely.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel

Yeah, I also heard HQS Shampoo is very good. 

I should have picked up a bottle when I did that Haul.erplexed  

Because I had to make up stuff to get me to $60.00 (for the 50% off) so I should have thrown in a bottle of Shampoo.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair

I had only get lemon detox shampoo. I don't use cones at all so I have to read all her stuff. I know she used cones in certain things.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel

It probably does have cones.

Brownie likes HTNs Shampoo.  I've never looked at it though.

But I do need to keep some regular Shampoo on hand (just because).  

Other than my DB Pumpkin that's probably mildly rancid by now.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel

I think Jessicurl has a nice Shampoo too.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair

Ive never really ventured into different shampoos. I remember when everyone said elasta qp shampoo was great but I didn't like it. Nor carols daughter sulfate free shampoo. 

I think in gonna stick to Shea moisture and cream of nature for a while. 

Plus I like the fact they are available on the ground. I will look into alikay one though.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel

I don't buy much shampoo, and don't intend to start.

Cowashing/Co-Cleansing has been working great for me so, I will stick with it.

When/if I feel I need a 'Poo I'll use As I Am Cleansing Pudding or SM Purification.

Hey....I just thought of the As I Am Cleansing Pudding.  I don't really need that Alikay.  

Lemme go back in & readjust my PT Cart.


----------



## FelaShrine

Beamodel said:


> IDareT'sHair
> 
> Yea I needed some shampoo. I have so much of everything else. I really like the moisture retention shampoo. .



Ive had that shampoo for a while and never bothered with it for some reason..finally got around to it and Im liking it alot, even way more than the asiam cleansing pudding. Now this and Redken's Cleansing cream are my go-tos..I alternate esp since the redken is best for chelating


----------



## FelaShrine

IDareT'sHair thoughts on KBB ambroisia leave-in?

thinking i should finally try her stuff. PT doesnt have the loc mask though


----------



## IDareT'sHair

FelaShrine

The only thing about PT's KBB is that is unscented and you're right they don't have the DC'er.  

The Luscious Locs is thebomb.gov!  

You should check with Target.  I don't know if KBB still has her site?

When her site was operational, her shipping was only $2.95

I love that Ambrosia.  I have a bottle in the Pome/Guava.

When KBB was all the Rave, she had wonderful, wonderful scents. 

I think she scaled back on those.


----------



## Beamodel

FelaShrine said:


> IDareT'sHair thoughts on KBB ambroisia leave-in?  thinking i should finally try her stuff. PT doesnt have the loc mask though



The sweet ambrosia is great. I love the vanilla latte scent. The mask was horrid for my hair but my hair hates aloe with a passion.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

FelaShrine

I was using Redken Cleansing Pudding on my Wigs!  smh.

I stopped because it was too moisturizing 

I ended up buying some VO5 Kiwi Clarifying Shampoo to clean/wash my Wigs.


----------



## FelaShrine

^you are obviously ballin'. using redken on wigs. chile go.  I stock up when ulta's having a sale.

dammit why am I always late to everything!! 2.95 for shipping? the hell was I at?  

so yall like the feel of the leave-in? is it moiturizing or protein-y?

I wasnt gonna get anything from thjis PT sale, just commend the how nice the sale is but ive noticed that Im out of SSI's Okra so I wanna get that and some other stuff. I w3anna try HTN but I cant find the follicle booster? is that a leave-in or a refresher btw


----------



## IDareT'sHair

FelaShrine said:


> ^you are obviously ballin'. using redken on wigs. chile go.  I stock up when ulta's having a sale.
> 
> dammit why am I always late to everything!! 2.95 for shipping? the hell was I at?
> 
> so yall like the feel of the leave-in? is it moiturizing or protein-y?
> 
> I wasnt gonna get anything from thjis PT sale, just commend the how nice the sale is but ive noticed that Im out of SSI's Okra so I wanna get that and some other stuff. *I w3anna try HTN but I cant find the follicle booster?* is that a leave-in or a refresher btw


 
FelaShrine

 Girl Hush. 

 Naw...I just pulled out what was already in my Stash.  And that was in there, so I used it on my Wigs.  

 It was too moisturizing for that and made them feel greasy, so I ended up buying that VO5 Clarifying Shampoo.



http://www.pamperedtendrils.com/Hydratherma-Naturals-Follicle-Mist-4-oz-HN004.htm


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel

Yeah, I love the Ambrosia.  I got the Pome/Guava from Beauty on a Swap.


----------



## Brownie518

Hey, ladies. Y'all know I sure forgot about the PT Flash sale, right?? Oh, well, must be a sign cuz I sure don't need anything...

I finished up an APB Lemon Pound Cake Butta...two backups, Birthday Cake and Cotton Candy


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

Hey Girl.  I grabbed PT & some LACE Naturals right quick.

And I keep forgetting I ordered from Bel Nouvo


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair

T, I'm so mad I missed it!!! LOL! I knew I would, too! Next time, though, I'm in there...they have a pretty good selection.
What you get from Lace?


----------



## Golden75

The braids are done!  So happy.    

HTN should be delivered tomorrow.    

Thinking I may get APB Tonic & Ayuervedic oil since ya'll talmbout it.  Should be nice to use while braided up.  And i want to see what SM products Walgreens has left.  Those poo's may be nice for cleansing my braids.  Oh dayum ya'll talmbout Redkin Cleansing cream too, need to add that to the growing list


----------



## Brownie518

Golden, that APB Tonic is the biz. Excellent refresher. Makes my scalp feel so good, too. I'm going to get that Ayurvedic Oil, too. I have the Grow one and love that!!!


----------



## Brownie518

Beamodel said:


> I just snagged some Shea Moisture Shampoo from Walgreens BOGO Free
> 
> Moisture Retention
> Yucca Thickening Shampoo
> 
> I already have two purification masque. If I didn't, I would have snagged one of them too but I barely have shampoo.
> 
> I live cream of nature Argan oil one but I can feel the build up it leaves behind. Shea moisture retention shampoo works well on my hair so I figured I would reup on that one and try out the yucca shampoo too.
> 
> I think I'm gonna lay off on cowash/cleansing for about a month. I honestly don't feel any moisture difference in my hair from co washing vs using the shampoos I listed above.




Okay, this is the post I was looking for. I was going to get some SM shampoo at Target the other day but couldn't remember which one you had mentioned Beamodel. Which Creme of Nature do you use?


----------



## Golden75

Brownie518 said:


> Golden, that APB Tonic is the biz. Excellent refresher. Makes my scalp feel so good, too. I'm going to get that Ayurvedic Oil, too. I have the Grow one and love that!!!



Brownie518 I'm assuming the consistency is more liquidy, not as thick as her other spritzes, is that right?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

Yeah, you know I was in it to win it. (PT's Flash Sale) especially since I asked for it....

Golden75

Yeah, the Hair Tonic is totally liquidy a nice midst. 

Full of Ayurvedic Love.

OT: I won't be getting any APB.  I think Imma pass on those L-I's.  

I can wait.


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair I need to pass too, but I murda some spritzes while in braids.


----------



## Brownie518

Golden75 said:


> @Brownie518 I'm assuming the consistency is more liquidy, not as thick as her other spritzes, is that right?


Golden75

Yes, definitely


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

I got a 16oz Bramhi DC'er (against my self-imposed) no more DC'ers. 

I was going to get x2 Ayurvedic Spritz, but I just got x2 from Bel Nouvo.  

I think I have enough Spritz now (Although I still want an HTN and a Claudie Tea).

Did you get your x2 Claudie Fortifying?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75 said:


> I need to pass too, *but I murda some spritzes while in braids.*




Golden75

 You & Me boff.  

 Girl I can Killa' Spritz:gunner7:


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> I got a 16oz Bramhi DC'er (against my self-imposed) no more DC'ers.
> 
> I was going to get x2 Ayurvedic Spritz, but I just got x2 from Bel Nouvo.
> 
> I think I have enough Spritz now (Although I still want an HTN and a Claudie Tea).
> 
> Did you get your x2 Claudie Fortifying?


IDareT'sHair

Baby Bubba has an Ayurvedic spritz? I haven't checked him out in a while...

I didn't order my Claudie yet. I need to check my stash, see if I need anything else... I think I have a Tea Rinse backup, plus 2 large Renew Proteins, a large Kahve DC, and a large Deep Moisturizing DC  Hmm, I guess I don't really need to check, then...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *Baby Bubba has an Ayurvedic spritz? I haven't checked him out in a while...
> *
> I didn't order my Claudie yet. I need to check my stash, see if I need anything else... *I think I have a Tea Rinse backup, plus 2 large Renew Proteins, a large Kahve DC, and a large Deep Moisturizing DC  Hmm, I guess I don't really need to check, then..*.




Brownie518

 No, I meant I was gone get x2 Ayurvedic Spritz from LACE, but I got x2 of the Coco Nectar from Baby Bubba.

 *Claudie:  I have the Khave, a couple Renews, a couple Cleansers, a couple Reconstructors.

 And then you know like the Temple Balm stuff etc.....


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> No, I meant I was gone get x2 Ayurvedic Spritz from LACE, but I got x2 of the Coco Nectar from Baby Bubba.
> 
> *Claudie:  I have the Khave, a couple Renews, a couple Cleansers, a couple Reconstructors.
> 
> And then you know like the Temple Balm stuff etc.....


IDareT'sHair

 Ohhh, okay, got you! LOL...

I used my Hair Tonic this morning, actually... I just love how it does my hair.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 Golden75

I might run in Walgreen's tomorrow (since I'm off). 

But I don't need any SM though for real. So, I'll skip that.  

I only like/use the Purification Mask and I have enough of that.

Although I could grab some Shower Gel.

I do need to slide in Sally and pick up some Plastic Caps tho'.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518

Yeah, everybody and they Brutha' seems like they have an Ayurvedic Spritz. LACE, APB.etc...

I have x2 DB's Herbal Conditioning Spritz, I can't wait to use that.

For my Spritz:
HTN Follicle
SSI Tahitian
DB Herbal
APB Hair Tonic
LACE Ayurvedic
HV's Silica
Alikay Detangler
Hairitage Big City Punch
*Bel Nouvo Coco-Nectar

I think I'm missing something?


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair said:


> Brownie518 Golden75  I might run in Walgreen's tomorrow (since I'm off).  But I don't need any SM though for real. So, I'll skip that.  I only like/use the Purification Mask and I have enough of that.  Although I could grab some Shower Gel.  I do need to slide in Sally and pick up some Plastic Caps tho'.



I may stop in too, if I remember.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75 said:


> *I may stop in too, if I remember.*


 
Golden75

 I'm not. 

 I'll just get my Caps from Sally and call it a day.


----------



## Brownie518

I'm trying to figure out where the nearest Walgreen's is....


----------



## IDareT'sHair

IDareT'sHair said:


> *For my Spritz:
> HTN Follicle
> SSI Tahitian
> DB Herbal
> APB Hair Tonic
> LACE Ayurvedic
> HV's Silica
> Alikay Detangler
> Hairitage Big City Punch
> *Bel Nouvo Coco-Nectar
> 
> I think I'm missing something?*


 
Golden75
 FYI


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *I'm trying to figure out where the nearest Walgreen's is....*


 
Brownie518

......


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair said:


> Golden75  I'm not.  I'll just get my Caps from Sally and call it a day.



IDareT'sHair I got my 100 caps last weekend.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> ......


IDareT'sHair



Yep..so they open at 8am..If I take a different route to/from work, I can pass one...


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair said:


> Golden75 FYI



IDareT'sHair I need to take stock.  I should have:

HV Hydra- Silica
SSI Tahitian
ST Kink Drink
HTN booster on the way.


----------



## Brownie518

Claudie will be on vacation until 6/16 so Tuesday is last day for stuff to get shipped out...

ETA..Got my 2 Fortifying


----------



## Golden75

Brownie518 said:


> IDareT'sHair   Yep..so they open at 8am..If I take a different route to/from work, I can pass one...



Brownie518 True PJ.  Finding re-routes to work to hit up a sale before going in.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75 said:


> *I got my 100 caps last weekend.*



Golden75

 I need some.



Brownie518 said:


> *Yep..so they open at 8am..If I take a different route to/from work, I can pass one...*



Brownie518  Welp.  I Guess it's ON Like.....



Golden75 said:


> I need to take stock. I should have:
> 
> HV Hydra- Silica
> SSI Tahitian
> *ST Kink Drink*
> HTN booster on the way.


 
Golden75

 Ooops!  I forgot and that one and Wrappers Delight or whatever it's called...Sorrel.?


----------



## Brownie518

Golden75 said:


> @Brownie518 True PJ.  Finding re-routes to work to hit up a sale before going in.



 You know it, G!!!!


----------



## Brownie518

I loved that ST Wrapper's Delight and Knot Sauce...*sigh* The Kink Drink was good but the Wrappers was even better, for me!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *Claudie will be on vacation until 6/16 so Tuesday is last day for stuff to get shipped out...
> 
> ETA..Got my 2 Fortifying*



Brownie518

 Wasn't she just on Vacation during Mothers Day? 

 Claudie got it going on.

 Oh.....I see you slipped that ETA right on in there.


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair kink drink is the sorrell & theres wrapper delight.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Golden75

Well...I have 16oz's of both. 

Remember I got mad because she put them in x1 16oz bottle instead of x4 8oz bottles.

That made me so mad, I've never used it. 

I should have Sold it right then instead of turning my nose up at it because I was so angry on how she did that. (It turned me off)erplexed

That's another reason why I don't care to buy from her. And I have a bunch of those points too.

If I ever get any more ST'icals, it will be from someplace like PT. Her CS and constant excuses left a bad taste in my Mouth.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> Wasn't she just on Vacation during Mothers Day?
> 
> Claudie got it going on.
> 
> Oh....*.I see you slipped that ETA right on in there.*


IDareT'sHair

 i did, didn't I?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

I caught that. 

My Spidey-PJ senses be watching out for stuff like that.

I want that Tea.  I should grab it before she leaves.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

I'll wait until after 6.16.  And Imma Grab that Tea.....


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair Same ST feelings here.   They deducted my points  for no reason.  No response to my email.  And that's only 1 issue out 3 I've had with them.  I'm pissed I love the mango dip.  And I saw they have another flavor.  That dip will be awesome when I take these braids down.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

I'm surprised KV didn't have a Flash Sale.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75 said:


> Same ST feelings here. They deducted my points  for no reason. No response to my email. And that's only 1 issue out 3 I've had with them. *I'm pissed I love the mango dip. And* *I saw they have another flavor. That dip will be awesome when I take these braids down.*


 
Golden75

 Yeah....A Berry Dip.

 50-11 Excuses.  I.can't.deal.erplexed


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair

I'm surprised by KV, also. But, they were killin some little sales here and there for a while. 

I wouldn't mind trying that Berry Dip, either...


----------



## divachyk

I've been ripping and running all day and just now logging on. Hope everyone is doing great! Shole wish I had one more day off.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

I didn't want to ask them.


----------



## FelaShrine

lol totally forgot the PT sale is a flash one. I was all set to buy now that Im home and the code is no longer active


----------



## FelaShrine

really wanna try the normalizing conditioner claudie has that hipo people have raved about so I will look at that instead

has anyone tried the normalizing rinse

ronie etc


----------



## Rozlewis

FelaShrine said:


> really wanna try the normalizing conditioner claudie has that hipo people have raved about so I will look at that instead  has anyone tried the normalizing rinse  ronie etc



FelaShrine

I just purchased both. I am hipo and can't wait to try it. I use other products from Claudies and I love them.


----------



## FelaShrine

^Oh? what else you like?  what I dont like about the site is that it doesnt go indepth about the products..I reckon the rinse is like a rinse out condish or something?

There's no sale code right yall..dont wanna buy and find out she had a sale all along


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair

Errrr Kansas? Toto? 

Hey girly.., my hair is feeling fab today. I like that Shea moisture yucca shampoo. It cleansed it quiet well without stripping it. 

What's new? I was trying to keep up with reading you and Brownie518 post last night but I think I need to go back a re-read them.


----------



## Rozlewis

FelaShrine said:


> ^Oh? what else you like?  what I dont like about the site is that it doesnt go indepth about the products..I reckon the rinse is like a rinse out condish or something?  There's no sale code right yall..dont wanna buy and find out she had a sale all along



FelaShrine

I am on vacation and can't remember the names of the other products except the Hair Tea Spritz which I use to moisturize my hair. There is a LHCF code in one of the threads. I think it is LHCF20.


----------



## FelaShrine

Great. Very much appreciated Rozlewis

Beamodel do you prefer yucca to the moisture retention? Might check out the new Walgreen around me


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel

Girl....I be so confused!.....

My PT Shipped.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I did manage to pick up some Plastic Caps today from Sally. 

I like buying the 100 Bag and they only had 30 pk.  So, I'll deal with it.

By-Passed 'several' Walgreen's.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair said:


> I did manage to pick up some Plastic Caps today from Sally.  I like buying the 100 Bag and they only had 30 pk.  So, I'll deal with it.  By-Passed 'several' Walgreen's.



IDareT'sHair

I know what you mean. I just picked up some caps too but they were only a 30 pack


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel

Yeah, they were going to call another Store, I told them don't bother. 

Girl I wasn't about to be running all around town for no 100 Plastic Caps.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel

Used up x1 KV Fenugreek Oil. 

Pulled out a back up. Can't tell what 'scents' they are?

I got: Warm Vanilla & something else.  But I can't tell them apart.erplexed


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair

I don't even know why they don't label their scents


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel

Um..Yeah.  I think I got Warm Vanilla & Cotton Candy (maybe)? 

Either way, they smell alike so it's hard saying which is which.

I wanna use something else before I totally kill my Pumpkin Seed Oil.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair said:


> Beamodel  Um..Yeah.  I think I got Warm Vanilla & Cotton Candy (maybe)?   Either way, they smell alike so it's hard saying which is which.  I wanna use something else before I totally kill my Pumpkin Seed Oil.



IDareT'sHair

How are you using yours? I'm inly lightly applying mines to my scalp. I think I have 16oz


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair said:


> Beamodel  Um..Yeah.  I think I got Warm Vanilla & Cotton Candy (maybe)?   Either way, they smell alike so it's hard saying which is which.  I wanna use something else before I totally kill my Pumpkin Seed Oil.



I love the cotton candy scent. You turned me on to that one IDareT'sHair


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel said:


> *How are you using yours? I'm inly lightly applying mines to my scalp. I think I have 16oz*


 
Beamodel

 Same.



Beamodel said:


> *I love the cotton candy scent. You turned me on to that one*



Beamodel

 It is nice.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair

That pumpkin seed oil is nice and absorbs sooooo easily


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel

I'll use Meth-Set Friday over Black Tea (Rinse) I might throw a Green Tea in there too.

For my Moisturizer, I'll probably Steam with YAM mixed with AO HSR.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair

Lol, I used Methi tea set too. And my hair don't act crazy with it like how it does with black tea. 

I just bought some free tea too. I do never done a green tea rinse before. With try that next go around. 

I don't know if it's the affirm relaxer or what, my my hair feels sooooo silky since I relaxed it. 

I'm using my plain ole normal stuff. The only new addition was that relaxed. Soooo idk!


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair

How often do you get trims?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel

Yeah Affirm is the business.  

I do a light dusting frequently or more than a regular trim.

How often do you trim/dust?


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair

Girl I am so addicted to cutting/trimming but I am trying to put it down this time around. I be cutting my hair for the dumbest reasons. Like if its slightly uneven. smh.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Beamodel

I'm sure you have very good reasons! *no dumb reasons*

I only 'trust' myself with dusting. Not sure if I trust myself with Trimming.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel

BlueRoze's Pumpkin Puree and Pumpkin Whip is suppose to have DHT Blockers.

That's why I pulled that back out.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair

I agree... Aint NOBODY dusting my hair but ME... I feel like buying something but its not gonna happen. I guess I will just google and see if I can read up more on DHT blockers and thangs...


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair said:


> Beamodel
> 
> BlueRoze's Pumpkin Puree and Pumpkin Whip is suppose to have DHT Blockers.
> 
> That's why I pulled that back out.



IDareT'sHair

Let me go and see all the ingredients to this you speak of 
I hope it dont have aloe in it


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair

Hmmmmm - NO ALOE YESSSSSS

Pumpkin Puree ingredients
distilled water: gotu kola & horsetail extract, pumpkin seed oil, emulsifying wax, mango butter, sea buckthorn oil, virgin wheatgerm oil, sesame oil, cetyl alcohol, pathenol, fragrance, & germall plus


----------



## FelaShrine

ordered the claudie normalizing condirioner

cant wait to try it


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair

I transferred my pumpkin seed/saw palmetto oil to an applicator bottle. I only have 4oz in it


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel

I've been putting it in a 2oz Bottle.  Using KV now though.  

I put my Pumpkin Seed up.

FelaShrine

The Normalizing is nice.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair

I saw you bought two bottles of KV. 

I think I applied a lil too much pumpkin seed tonight lol. Oh well. It's ok!


----------



## Brownie518

Hey, ladies. I'm so busy at work tonight and missed you all...I'll catch you all tomorrow evening, though. 

I can't believe I haven't been buyin up everything. LOL, like I usually am. I guess I'm just happy with how everything is working for me right now...plus I have a s**tload of products


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

My HTN Came today!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518

I bought a couple KV Oils. I've been buying up enough stuff for me & you!


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair

I didn't get my HTN yet...shoot.

Which oils did you get?????


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> I bought a couple KV Oils. I've been buying up enough stuff for me & you!


IDareT'sHair

Yeah, you've been gettin down since the new year hit..


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel said:


> *I saw you bought two bottles of KV.*
> 
> I think I applied a lil too much pumpkin seed tonight lol. Oh well. It's ok!


 
Beamodel

 I couldn't resist those $8.99 Oils. 

 Although there is still shipping.

I need to rotate a little something with my Pumpkin Seed. 

 I will also pull out & use up my HV Avosoya (nice & light) and my AV Shikakai Oil.  These are both great.

 I know when it gets to be 80+ I will have to put the Oils down.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *Yeah, you've been gettin down since the new year hit..*


 
Brownie518

 I really have.  And I need to quit.  

 I was watching some PJ's YT Video and how they were saying they don't buy during the Hot Weather because they're afraid of Spoilage from Shipping/Heat and I thought I need to adopt that Policy.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *I didn't get my HTN yet...shoot.
> 
> Which oils did you get?????*


 
Brownie518

 My HTN came late this evening.

 I got the $8.99 Fenugreek ones.  

 I think the plain Fenugreek and the Ultra Silk one.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair

I love the Fenugreek oils, too!! 8.99, huh????? ......


Hmph, I don't change my buying habits with the weather. I buy allllll the time


----------



## Brownie518

This Moroccan oil sounds good...

INGREDIENTS: Grape Seed Oil, Rice Bran Oil, Coconut Oil, Almond Oil, Avocado Oil, Argan Oil of Morocco, Jojoba Oil, Amla, Marshmallow Root, Apple Cider Vinegar, Fenugreek, Hibiscus, Neem, Tulsi, Rosemary, Aloe Vera, Ashwanganda, Extra Virgin Olive Oil


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *I love the Fenugreek oils, too!! 8.99, huh????? ......
> 
> 
> Hmph, I don't change my buying habits with the weather. I buy allllll the time *



@Brownie518

All the Fenugreeks have been $8.99 for a minute.

I don't 'change' my Buying Habits either.

 But just caught that while watching a review and I thought just like you: Hmph.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

How is the APB Lemon Pound Cake?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> T*his Moroccan oil sounds good...
> 
> INGREDIENTS: Grape Seed Oil, Rice Bran Oil, Coconut Oil, Almond Oil, Avocado Oil, Argan Oil of Morocco, Jojoba Oil, Amla, Marshmallow Root, Apple Cider Vinegar, Fenugreek, Hibiscus, Neem, Tulsi, Rosemary, Aloe Vera, Ashwanganda, Extra Virgin Olive Oil*


 
Brownie518

 Is that KV?  I didn't see that one.  

 That Argan Oil sure is down on the list?  

 It should be up higher to be called a Moroccan Oil.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> How is the APB Lemon Pound Cake?


IDareT'sHair

That's my 2nd fav so far..



IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> Is that KV?  I didn't see that one.
> 
> That Argan Oil sure is down on the list?
> 
> It should be up higher to be called a Moroccan Oil.



 I know, right...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

I like that Ocean Ego one.  Sea Kelp, Spirulina.  I have x1 bottle of that left.

I also like the Kenyan Coffee.  I wish I had another bottle of that.erplexed


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> I like that Ocean Ego one.  Sea Kelp, Spirulina.  I have x1 bottle of that left.
> 
> I also like the Kenyan Coffee.  I wish I had another bottle of that.erplexed


IDareT'sHair

Yeah, that Ocean Ego is great.  I think I might get that Moroccan joint, though..


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

You're doing your Hair tomorrow aren't you?

I miss x2 per week. 

I know I'll probably go back to that once the heat cranks up.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

What 'scent' are you getting the Moroccan in?


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> You're doing your Hair tomorrow aren't you?
> 
> I miss x2 per week.
> 
> I know I'll probably go back to that once the heat cranks up.


IDareT'sHair

I want to, yeah. I miss it, too...and it was hot and humid today, too!! 



IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> What 'scent' are you getting the Moroccan in?



I always get Cotton Candy since they discontinued Buttercream so I might try the Black Raspberry Vanilla this time. I hope that one is good.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

I'm still doing my little mini G.A.'s challenge. 

I think I'll use some M/N next week mixed with something.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *I want to, yeah. I miss it, too...and it was hot and humid today, too!!
> 
> 
> 
> I always get Cotton Candy since they discontinued Buttercream so I might try the Black Raspberry Vanilla this time. I hope that one is good.*



@Brownie518

Yeah, today woulda' been my regularly schedule "Hair Day" and I was off too.

I coulda' had a Good Time Up in Here!

I was getting the Cotton Candy & Warm Vanilla. 

 This time I am trying the Black Raspberry Vanilla.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair

I'm about to start back on the GA thang...I think I'm going to get some MegaTek. I've never used MN, have you?


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> Yeah, today woulda' been my regularly schedule "Hair Day" and I was off too.
> 
> *I coulda' had a Good Time Up in Here!*
> 
> I was getting the Cotton Candy & Warm Vanilla.
> 
> This time I am trying the Black Raspberry Vanilla.



 

I am definitely thinking about washing Wednesday.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> I'm still doing my little mini G.A.'s challenge.
> 
> *I think I'll use some M/N next week mixed with something*.


IDareT'sHair

I didnt even see this sentence...what kind do you have?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

Yeah, I've had M/N before.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

You must be out of OCT?  M/T is good. 

Don't they have similar ingredients?  I think I read that someplace.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518

Just your Basic store-bought generic garden variety cooch-creme.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> Just your Basic store-bought generic garden variety cooch-creme.



IDareT'sHair


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> You must be out of OCT?  M/T is good.
> 
> Don't they have similar ingredients?  I think I read that someplace.



Yeah, I have only two more uses of OCT left, at the most.


----------



## Ltown

Hi ladies, ltown lurking

hope everyone had a good holiday weekend, the weather was awesome. I went to a wine festival sat it was fun. 

Nothing to report to in about the hair or products, my last buy was apb leave in and I haven't used it yet, still loving my gifted from Ms. T (Obia).


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> I really have. And I need to quit.
> 
> I was watching some PJ's YT Video and how they were saying they don't buy during the Hot Weather because they're afraid of Spoilage from Shipping/Heat and I thought I need to adopt that Policy.


 
@IDareT'sHair This is the policy I "try" to apply too.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


>


 
Brownie518

 That's what it is!



Ltown said:


> *Hi ladies, ltown lurkingstill loving my gifted from Ms. T (Obia).*



Ltown

 Glad that's working for you Ms. LT



Golden75 said:


> *This is the policy I "try" to apply too.*


 
Golden75

 Now you know you need to take a Seat!  You ain't got no Policy....


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Used APB Cookie Dough Ayurvedic Crème today.


----------



## BrownBetty

Hi ladies!

Long time... I haven't bought anything lately.  I am in a full sew in so don't do too much.  I do need a spray for my scalp, I think I will try oyin since I can buy it at target.  

What are you all doing with your hair for the summer?  I want curly hair but I am scared of it looking crazy and being hard to maintain.  I also don't want hair that doesn't match my texture.... 

Any who that is all I have right now...


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Hey divas things have finally returned to some normalcy at my house. I haven't purchased anything hair related since January but eBay has been getting my money for everything else lol. I redid my entire house so bidding on stuff saved me a lot of money. I also started going to the flea market. The kids shop more than I do there but I like seeing their faces when they get a bargain or haggle for a better price. I'll go back and read what y'all have been up to.

Sent from my XT1080 using LHCF


----------



## Beamodel

curlyhersheygirl said:


> Hey divas things have finally returned to some normalcy at my house. I haven't purchased anything hair related since January but eBay has been getting my money for everything else lol. I redid my entire house so bidding on stuff saved me a lot of money. I also started going to the flea market. The kids shop more than I do there but I like seeing their faces when they get a bargain or haggle for a better price. I'll go back and read what y'all have been up to.  Sent from my XT1080 using LHCF



curlyhersheygirl

Welcome back. We missed you and I'm glad you have returned to some normalcy. 

I love flea markets. You always find the best things there.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Thanks sis I missed you guys too.

Sent from my XT1080 using LHCF


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl


----------



## IDareT'sHair

BrownBetty

Hi Ms. BB!


----------



## DoDo

Blue Roze Beauty

Hey naturals... On this 28th day it's my birthday 

Bday sale is for one day only. 28% off your entire order. Use code HBD (case sensitive all upper case) 
www.bluerozebeauty.com 

Enjoy like and share...


I saw this in the other thread and just thought Bea and T might want to know.

Beamodel and IDareT'sHair


----------



## IDareT'sHair

DoDo

Thanks!  That's nice.  

I 'might' hafta' pass on this although I'd like to have a couple more Jars of Pumpkin Whip.erplexed

If I make a little Sale, I'll think about it.


----------



## Beamodel

DoDo

Thanks boo. I'm considering that pumpkin purée IDareT'shair keep talking about


----------



## divachyk

CURLYYYYYYYYY --- great to see you post! curlyhersheygirl


----------



## IDareT'sHair

divachyk said:


> *CURLYYYYYYYYY --- great to see you post!* @curlyhersheygirl




divachyk

 It is isn't it?  I miss my Curl-Swirl-Girl!

curlyhersheygirl


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Caught a 75% off Flash Sale from Monique's Natural Hair Boutique (or something like that).

x2 Hair Rules Curl Quench
x1 Hair Rules Leave-In
x2 Taliah Waiijid Medicated Pomade


----------



## faithVA

I can't believe only 1 page was added since yesterday. (whew). Thought I would never catch up.

I didn't buy anything but I did use up 3 things yesterday during my wash day.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair 

Good morning. Girly, I still haven't applied any additional product to my hair since apying that pumpkin seed Oil to my scalp and Sarenzo butter to my ends few days ago.

Anyways, I saw that 75% flash sale but none of the products peeked my interest. But you cannot deny... 75% is amazaballs good!


----------



## Brownie518

Hey ladies!!! I'm out, enjoying the weather!!!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Evenin' Ladies!

My KeraVada came today.  That was superfast Shipping.


----------



## Beamodel

I ended up washing my hair tonight even though it didn't really need it. 

I used up bask YAM (love that stuff). I have one back up and will repurchase. 

I totally forgot I have the apple stuff. Not really sure what I will do with it though. 

I mixed some pumpkin seed oil in my Shea moisture yucca shampoo. My hair was soft and shiny before I applied my DC. I think I like doing that.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

IDareT'sHair said:


> Caught a 75% off Flash Sale from Monique's Natural Hair Boutique (or something like that).
> 
> x2 Hair Rules Curl Quench
> *x1 Hair Rules Leave-In
> *x2 Taliah Waiijid Medicated Pomade


Beamodel

 I was refunded for this Product.  It was OOS.  I would have gotten it for $3.00.  That 75% was all that.



Beamodel said:


> *I ended up washing my hair tonight even though it didn't really need it.
> 
> I used up bask YAM (love that stuff). I have one back up and will repurchase.
> 
> I totally forgot I have the apple stuff. Not really sure what I will do with it though.
> 
> I mixed some pumpkin seed oil in my Shea moisture yucca shampoo. My hair was soft and shiny before I applied my DC. I think I like doing that.*



Beamodel

 Sounds really nice!  I can't wait until tomorrow.  No Clue what Imma use tho'.

 Since you are using Shampoo, maybe you can use the Apple as a Pre-Rx before 'Pooin'


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair
That was a great price for that leave in. Too bad it was out of stock :-(

Yea I could use it like that but I never prepoo. Because once I get home I'm ready to wash my hair and do the darn process lol. 

Tonight Im'ma use it on top of APB watermelon cream on my DS hair.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel said:


> *That was a great price for that leave in. Too bad it was out of stock :-(
> *
> Yea I could use it like that but I never prepoo. Because once I get home I'm ready to wash my hair and do the darn process lol.
> 
> *Tonight Im'ma use it on top of APB watermelon cream on my DS hair.*



@Beamodel

It was a Great Price, but I 'rarely' use a Creamy-type Leave-Ins anyway, so I wasn't overly disappointed. 

I usually use a Liquid when I dry.

I wish they would have at least given me the option to swap it out with something else, but 'Nope' they issued a Refund and told me it was OOS.

 ETA:  Keep me posted on how the Apple & Watermelon all works out.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair

Yea the option would have been great. 

Ok I sure will let you know about the apple sorghum


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel

I may use up a few things tomorrow's wash day. 

I forgot I had some Marshmallow/Slippery Elm/Black already brewed and in my Fridge, so I'll use that under my Methi Step 1.


----------



## Brownie518

Hey y'all...I didn't do a Wednesday wash. Still on 1x. I'll do it tomorrow night though. I think I want to use NG again.

Beamodel How does the watermelon creme smell??


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My LACE Naturals Shipped.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair

That KV shipping...wow.


----------



## divachyk

faithVA said:


> I can't believe only 1 page was added since yesterday. (whew). Thought I would never catch up.
> 
> I didn't buy anything but I did use up 3 things yesterday during my wash day.



It gives me great pleasure to sign on and see limited activity. On high traffic days it takes a minute to catch up. Sometimes I give up and just start wherever my cursor lands. faithVA


----------



## Froreal3

Hi ladies. I bought two things. Shea Moisture Curl and Shine spray for dd's hair and a small Oyin Hair Dew. I left my goodies at home.  I have been so busy, I don't have the desire to but anything right now. 

 Anyway, hope everyone is good. 

curlyhersheygirl glad to hear everything is back to normal. 

Sent from my Snow White Frost Galaxy S4 using LHCF


----------



## IDareT'sHair

divachyk said:


> *It gives me great pleasure to sign on and see limited activity.* On high traffic days it takes a minute to catch up. Sometimes I give up and just start wherever my cursor lands.



@divachyk

Not me. 

 It makes me miss all the previous members of this thread (when it was super fun) and most of the time go to other threads or simply log off.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair said:


> @divachyk  Not me.  It makes me miss all the previous members of this thread (when it was super fun) and most of the time go to other threads or simply log off.



I agree. I like reading and joining in on the convo. Limited activity is boring


----------



## faithVA

IDareT'sHair said:


> @divachyk
> 
> Not me.
> 
> It makes me miss all the previous members of this thread (when it was super fun) and most of the time go to other threads or simply log off.



Aw. Maybe it will pick back up soon  

Maybe you just need a new thread title so new people come in. You probably have a lot of PJs that don't come in here


----------



## IDareT'sHair

faithVA

Oh...I ain't worried.

She stated she liked limited activity and I said I didn't. 

Tis all.erplexed

I know how to make my own fun!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

Hey Ms. Che!  I see you out here Girlie!

What's Up?


----------



## faithVA

IDareT'sHair said:


> faithVA
> 
> Oh...I ain't worried.
> 
> She stated she liked limited activity and I said I didn't.
> 
> Tis all.erplexed
> 
> I know how to make my own fun!



Yeah but we don't want you logging off and stuff. That is not acceptable


----------



## Golden75

Still deciding on if I will get APB.  I just want a couple things 

Should be finishing up a ST Sorrell very soon.  I think I have 1 stashed.

Used JOJ last night, on scalp.  Will use that & attempt to use TPS Pomade.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Hey Ms. Che! I see you out here Girlie!
> 
> What's Up?


 hey T
i been on and off all morning. was trying to get some cheap beyonce concert tickets i dont like her THAT much 

my hair is still a mess. but ill be going back to my old job in about 2 months so ill have more time to do it then. im tired of coming to work looking like i have no one to care after me.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75 said:


> *Still deciding on if I will get APB. I just want a couple things*
> 
> Should be finishing up a ST Sorrell very soon. I think I have 1 stashed.
> 
> *Used JOJ last night, on scalp.* Will use that & attempt to use TPS Pomade.



@Golden75

Imma pass on APB. 

In other exciting news: I got a Shipping Notice from Mr. Bel Nouvo aka Baby Bubba.

The package of course hasn't gone anywhere, but a Ship Notice was generated.

I pulled out some LG Whipped Java Bean Butter to use tonight. 

*Saving JOJ.*



chebaby said:


> *hey T
> i been on and off all morning. was trying to get some cheap beyonce concert tickets i dont like her THAT much
> 
> my hair is still a mess. but ill be going back to my old job in about 2 months so ill have more time to do it then. im tired of coming to work looking like i have no one to care after me.*



@chebaby

Miss you Lady Wish I coulda' caught you.

Chile... You Betta' Ask Solange. 

 I'm sure she can get you the hook-up on those tickets.

I'm sure your Hair looks fine. I hope once you return to your old spot you'll be on here more.

Anyway, we need to catch up. Maybe I'll email you.


----------



## FelaShrine

how's claudie's shipping

I ordered the hair tea and stain moiturizer..years ago so i cant remember

maybe PT has spoiled me but im still waiting on a shipping notice. order was made on Monday. I suppose that's normal?


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair

Hey girly...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel

Hey Ms. Lady!

What's new?  I just finished my Hair.  Used Methi-Set and totally forgot to use Step 2.....


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Beamodel

I finished up:
a tiny drop of YAM and a tiny drop of KBB Luscious Locs
 a rinsed out bottle of HV's Moist 24/7

 I used AO HSR & HTN Oil to steam with.  Those 2oz bottles are lasting forever.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair said:


> Beamodel  Hey Ms. Lady!  What's new?  I just finished my Hair.  Used Methi-Set and totally forgot to use Step 2.....



IDareT'sHair
I didn't use step tie either last time I used it


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Beamodel  I finished up: a tiny drop of YAM and a tiny drop of KBB Luscious Locs a rinsed out bottle of HV's Moist 24/7  I used AO HSR & HTN Oil to steam with.  Those 2oz bottles are lasting forever.



IDareT'sHair

Good job at using up some stuff


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel said:


> *I didn't use step tie either last time I used it*


 
Beamodel

 I had it out & forgot to use it.



Beamodel said:


> *Good job at using up some stuff*


 
Beamodel

 It still seems like a drop in a bucket.

 I think Imma stick with M-T for another 2-3 weeks.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel

How did DS's Watermelon/Apple Combo turn out?


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair said:


> Beamodel  How did DS's Watermelon/Apple Combo turn out?



IDareT'sHair

For some reason his hair wasn't soft. He had just washed it and it was deliciously soft so I dnt know where it went wrong. 

He used APB cream every day so I don't know.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel

Maybe it was the Apple?  That was the only thing that was different right?


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair

Yea. Might be the apple. His hair works well with APB cream and APB oil.


----------



## FelaShrine

apb honey dew smells so nice.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel said:


> *Yea. Might be the apple. His hair works well with APB cream and APB oil.*


 
Beamodel

 That's the only thing that was 'different' about his Regimen right?


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair said:


> Beamodel  That's the only thing that was 'different' about his Regimen right?



IDareT'sHair
Yea


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel

Welp.  That could be it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Beamodel

I mixed some MT with a little Whipped Java Bean.

 Used APB Ayurvedic Cookie Dough on Ends.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Beamodel  I mixed some MT with a little Whipped Java Bean.  Used APB Ayurvedic Cookie Dough on Ends.



IDareT'sHair

Man this combo sounds yummy. I still wonna try liquid gold coffee butter stuff


----------



## Brownie518

Hey ladies. I'm watching the NBA Playoffs and cooking on the grill...
My hair is soaking up some LGBN Carrot conditioning oil. I will wash late tonight.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel said:


> Man this combo sounds yummy. *I still wonna try liquid gold coffee butter stuff*



@Beamodel

Just 'as nice' as JOJ  She got that Recipe Down.



Brownie518 said:


> Hey ladies. I'm watching the NBA Playoffs and *cooking on the grill...
> My hair is soaking up some LGBN Carrot conditioning oil. I will wash late tonight.*



@Brownie518

Sounds Delish! I'm Hongry.

Girl...NO YOU DON'T still have no durn LGBN I need to have a Wash Day where I can do a nice long 'soak' in something.

Either SSI Argan & Marshmallow 'soak' b.a.s.k. Whiskey or b.a.s.k. Apple.

Or even an EVOO or EVCO "soak"

A "Soak" just sounds really good


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair

Girl, yessss!!!! I have a few bottles still!!


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair

Oh dang... Even more reason for me to try it. I still have JOJ. I'm holding on to it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Beamodel

I still have a Jar of Joe I'm hanging on to too. 

But Whipped Java Bean is the long lost twin to JOJ.

I'm telling you she got that Recipe down. 

 Now, if she (or somebody) could duplicate Sprout.

Brown Butter Beauty's Mixed Greens is a suitable replacement, but it costs way too much.


----------



## divachyk

IDareT'sHair, Beamodel, ok so let me clarify....activity is great and fun but it's not when I've missed all the action (I was just being selfish). It's a beast to go back and catch up so the limited activity was really only referring to the days when I'm running behind. I recall the days when this thread was jumping 24/7 no matter if there was or wasn't a sale. So yeah, I do miss that.


----------



## divachyk

Beamodel, I'm holding on to my JoJ too. I pulled mine out, started using it and shelved it for a rainy day.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

divachyk said:


> *I recall the days when this thread was jumping 24/7 no matter if there was or wasn't a sale. So yeah, I do miss that.*


 
divachyk

 Yeah it was


----------



## divachyk

And, the thread was always front page news  IDareT'sHair


----------



## Beamodel

divachyk said:


> And, the thread was always front page news  IDareT'sHair



divachyk
IDareT'sHair

It still is lol. Trust me!


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair

I think I'm gonna mix up some pumpkin seed oil and sulfur. Apply that for a month and then take a break.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel

I'll do M-Tek for a while skrait and M-T mixed with Java Bean.  

Then maybe switch over to M/N.


----------



## Beamodel

Beamodel said:


> IDareT'sHair  I think I'm gonna mix up some pumpkin seed oil and sulfur. Apply that for a month and then take a break.



I ended up making a pomade. I will start applying it tonight


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel said:


> *I ended up making a pomade. I will start applying it tonight*



Beamodel

 Nice!


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair

I have pumpkin seed oil, rosemary, peppermint, sulfur and butter. Nice good pomade consistency.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I got my Pampered Tendrils today.


----------



## Brownie518

divachyk said:


> @IDareT'sHair, @Beamodel, ok so let me clarify....activity is great and fun but it's not when I've missed all the action (I was just being selfish). It's a beast to go back and catch up so the limited activity was really only referring to the days when I'm running behind. *I recall the days when this thread was jumping 24/7 no matter if there was or wasn't a sale. So yeah, I do miss that*.



 I miss that, too!!!


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair

You seem to be getting stuff quick (after that HQ debacle)...I'm here at work...wishin I was home. It's nice out right now.


----------



## Angelbean

I am almost finished my homemade mango butter mix thus justifying this pampered tendrils purchase I plan to make by weeks end...good ol justification lol


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

Still waitin' on your Boy....Baby Bubba.

And a couple orders from Monique's Hair Boutique's 75% off Sale.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

On that Monique's Natural Hair Boutique I picked up x2 KBB Luscious Locs for about $8 bucks a piece.

Golden75


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair said:


> On that Monique's Natural Hair Boutique I picked up x2 KBB Luscious Locs for about $8 bucks a piece.  Golden75


 IDareT'sHair - Wow!  Thats awesome.  Is it over?

ETA:  guess its over, coupon didn't work today or a few days ago when i tried.  May be its whats in my cart....


----------



## Golden75

Decided to get APB and I stuck to my list!  Hand & body lotion in Pineapple Rose, Ayuervdic oil in Aloha Wakiki, and Tonic.  

That Baby Bubba Castor spritz looks interesting.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75

It has to be "on Clearance" for the Code to work.


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair said:


> Golden75  It has to be "on Clearance" for the Code to work.



IDareT'sHair Ok, i had a feeling when i tried today, it may have only been clearance.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75

I bought my KBB last night.


----------



## Beamodel

Golden75 said:


> Decided to get APB and I stuck to my list!  Hand & body lotion in Pineapple Rose, Ayuervdic oil in Aloha Wakiki, and Tonic.  That Baby Bubba Castor spritz looks interesting.



Golden75

The body lotion is fantastic


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel

Hey Girl!

Spritzed on a little Hairveda Hydrasilica Spritz.  

I'll start using it since it's Heating Up.


----------



## Golden75

Beamodel said:


> Golden75
> 
> The body lotion is fantastic



Beamodel Thank you B!  I was wondering about it for the longest.  I figured it would be good since everything else is.


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair said:


> Beamodel
> 
> Hey Girl!
> 
> Spritzed on a little Hairveda Hydrasilica Spritz.
> 
> I'll start using it since it's Heating Up.



IDareT'sHair I need to pull this out tonight.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Golden75

G - Girl.....It felt soooo good! 

 I forgot how much I  this Stuff. since I only pull it out in the Summa'. 

Smells good too.

I meant to answer you about Bel Nouvo's Coco Castor & Nectar. Yes! it has fabulous reviews.  *glad i got x2* 

I can't wait to get it. It's scheduled to be here tomorrow and LACE Naturals too.


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair Well oke: me when he has another sale please, and thank you


----------



## Brownie518

Beamodel said:


> @Golden75
> 
> The body lotion is fantastic



 Yes, it is!!!!


----------



## Brownie518

Hey, ladies. I'm at work, about to place my APB order. Trying to keep it light erplexed cuz I sure don't need anything.  I made a cart for that JamaicanOils.com 20% flash sale and shipping was 10.50 for 2 bottles  So, no thanks to that.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair said:


> Beamodel  Hey Girl!  Spritzed on a little Hairveda Hydrasilica Spritz.  I'll start using it since it's Heating Up.



IDareT'sHair

Hey girly. That spray didn't work for me. Most tea sprays make my hair feel hardish. 

Everyone raves about it but it was no bueno for me.


----------



## Beamodel

Golden75 said:


> Beamodel Thank you B!  I was wondering about it for the longest.  I figured it would be good since everything else is.



Golden75

You will like it. Next time I order I will snag two more bottles. I blow through lotion so quickly. But it's very moisturizing. I have mines in birthday cake scent. Yummy....


----------



## divachyk

Brownie518 said:


> Hey, ladies. I'm at work, about to place my APB order. Trying to keep it light erplexed cuz I sure don't need anything.  I made a cart for that JamaicanOils.com 20% flash sale and shipping was 10.50 for 2 bottles  So, no thanks to that.



Exactly! I was looking at some jbco. Nope not hap'nen. Brownie518


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Golden75
> 
> Imma pass on APB.
> 
> In other exciting news: I got a Shipping Notice from Mr. Bel Nouvo aka Baby Bubba.
> 
> The package of course hasn't gone anywhere, but a Ship Notice was generated.
> 
> I pulled out some LG Whipped Java Bean Butter to use tonight.
> 
> *Saving JOJ.*
> 
> 
> 
> @chebaby
> 
> Miss you Lady Wish I coulda' caught you.
> 
> Chile... You Betta' Ask Solange.
> 
> I'm sure she can get you the hook-up on those tickets.
> 
> I'm sure your Hair looks fine. I hope once you return to your old spot you'll be on here more.
> 
> Anyway, we need to catch up. Maybe I'll email you.


 hey IDareT'sHair i miss you too. yea ill be on much more then.
i havent deep conditioned in FOREVER. i ran out of almost everything as far as conditioners go but since i found those 2 bottles of ashlii amala ive been using that to co wash. ive been trying to co wash 2 sometimes 3 times a week too since i dont deep condition.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@chebaby

Hey Girl!

I hope you got my email this weekend about those $8.00 KBB Luscious Locs (Monique's Hair Boutique)?

I picked up x2 Jars. I wish I woulda' gotten more. I looked last night and it was gone.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel 

I love that Hydrasilica Spritz.  Sorry it didn't work for you. 

I also love Claudie's Tea Spritz.

Brownie518

I saw that Flash JamaicanOils Sale, but knew shipping costs would be messed up.

My Bel Nouvo is in the city, should be here today.  No APB for me.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Hey Girl!
> 
> I hope you got my email this weekend about those $8.00 KBB Luscious Locs (Monique's Hair Boutique)?
> 
> I picked up x2 Jars. I wish I woulda' gotten more. I looked last night and it was gone.


 i got the email late


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My L.A.C.E Naturals is in the City.  Bel Nouvo is also in the City.


----------



## divachyk

Posted in APB thread. I purchased....
2 hair cremes & 1hair pudding (scents: watermelon, cotton candy and marshmallow clouds )
Blueberry cheesecake DC
Blueberry cheesecake LI spray


----------



## divachyk

Oh, forgot to tell y'all.... while sitting in the car, Dh started sniffing and said, I smell food. Lol. I played it off and acted clueless but knew it was me. After he kept sniffing, I finally leaned in and let him sniff my hair. Sure enough, KV Fenugreek was what he was smelling.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair said:


> Beamodel  I love that Hydrasilica Spritz.  Sorry it didn't work for you.  I also love Claudie's Tea Spritz. Brownie518  I saw that Flash JamaicanOils Sale, but knew shipping costs would be messed up.  My Bel Nouvo is in the city, should be here today.  No APB for me.



IDareT'sHair

Please report back on how his DC works now. Didn't he reformulate it or something?


----------



## Beamodel

divachyk said:


> Posted in APB thread. I purchased.... 2 hair cremes & 1hair pudding (scents: watermelon, cotton candy and marshmallow clouds ) Blueberry cheesecake DC Blueberry cheesecake LI spray



divachyk

My DS loves the watermelon scent. It smells just like jolly rancher candy. I love cake type scents though.  That marshmallow clouds is errr thang. Delightful. Never tried cotton candy. Please post how it smells to you.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel

Right.  He ended up reformulating and making a Protein-Free Version.  

Although nothing was wrong with the Original IMO.  I really like(d) it.

So, we'll see.erplexed


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My LACE came today and also my 1st order from Monique's.  

My Bel Nouvo says: "Out For Delivery" but the Carrier didn't leave it and only left those two.

I'm too through with USPS.


----------



## divachyk

Will do Beamodel. I'm not a sweet fragrance lover because of headaches but I thought, why not. Worst case, Dh will use it without issue.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I think they brought my Bel Nouvo back.  

So, I need to check my Mail to make sure it's out there.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair said:


> I think they brought my Bel Nouvo back.  So, I need to check my Mail to make sure it's out there.



IDareT'sHair

Why?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel

I called my P.O. and they said 'sometimes they split the route up between 2 carriers so another carrier could have my package'

And that was true, because it came about 5:20-ish.

So, my Bel Nouvo is here!!!! 

That Monique's Hair Boutique package was actually a surprise.

I wasn't expecting it this soon.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair

Oh ok. Glad you got your goodies. 

In pulled out HQ peppermint DC. I think I will rotate that a lil while.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel said:


> *In pulled out HQ peppermint DC. I think I will rotate that a lil while.*



@Beamodel

That sounds cool & refreshing especially in this Heat. 

I'm still tryna' hang with the x1 per week wash day, but it's gone be hard.


----------



## Brownie518

Hey ya'll. What's goin on?


----------



## Brownie518

divachyk said:


> Oh, forgot to tell y'all.... while sitting in the car, Dh started sniffing and said, I smell food. Lol. I played it off and acted clueless but knew it was me. After he kept sniffing, I finally leaned in and let him sniff my hair. Sure enough, KV Fenugreek was what he was smelling.





I placed my APB order and got Buttercream hair creme, Buttercream Leave in spray, Buttercream Butta, Blackberry Sage Pudding, and a Butta for my mother, forgot what scent she chose for that. I don't know what made me get the Blackberry Sage scent..I hope it's good.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518

Hey Girl!

My LACE Naturals, Bel Nouvo and x1 order from Monique Hair Boutique came today.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair

Do you use APB Ayurvedic hair creme? I just started using that the other day. Love it, too. I used that and some Hair Tonic...can't tell me nothin', smellin good, too


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> Hey Girl!
> 
> My LACE Naturals, Bel Nouvo and x1 order from Monique Hair Boutique came today.


IDareT'sHair

Hey!!! Nice little haul there!! I can't believe those prices from Monique!! 8 dolla KBB?!?!?!?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

Yeah, I got a couple bottles of Hair Rules Quench Conditioner for about $2-$3 dollars.

The thing is the Shipping.  It's pricey and it adds up. 

But it's still a H-U-G-E Discount.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> Yeah, I got a couple bottles of Hair Rules Quench Conditioner for about $2-$3 dollars.
> 
> The thing is the Shipping.  It's pricey and it adds up.
> 
> But it's still a H-U-G-E Discount.


IDareT'sHair

Wow, yeah, you couldn't pass that up 

I hope my APB comes quick  I wish I had gotten another Ayurvedic Hair creme, though. And an oil...


----------



## Beamodel

Brownie518 said:


> IDareT'sHair  Do you use APB Ayurvedic hair creme? I just started using that the other day. Love it, too. I used that and some Hair Tonic...can't tell me nothin', smellin good, too



Brownie518

Lmao. It's sooooo good


----------



## Brownie518

Beamodel said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> Lmao. It's sooooo good


Beamodel

I remembered you mentioned it and I kept meaning to pull it out. Why did I wait so long??


----------



## Beamodel

I'm getting ready to apply my pumpkin seed sulfur pomade I mixed up. It's so light and font weight my hair dwn.


----------



## Beamodel

Brownie518

I don't know girly but I'm glad you did. That joint is uber moisturizing


----------



## Brownie518

Beamodel said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> I don't know girly but I'm glad you did. *That joint is uber moisturizing*




Isn't it, though!!! I think I prefer it over the Hair creme, which I love, too


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *Do you use APB Ayurvedic hair creme? I just started using that the other day. Love it, too. I used that and some Hair Tonic...can't tell me nothin', smellin good, too *



@Brownie518

Yeah. The Ayurvedic Crème is the only one I've bought/tried.

And the Hair Tonic (when I got it - they didn't offer 'scented versions') I don't mind though.

I have 1 1/2 of those.


----------



## Beamodel

Brownie518 said:


> Isn't it, though!!! I think I prefer it over the Hair creme, which I love, too



Brownie518

Yea, I have way more Ayurvedic creams than hair creams. Both are good but I'm slightly more bias for the ayuverdic one.


----------



## Froreal3

Hey ladies!  Pampered my hair yesterday. Got my stuff back. Did a Vatika Frosting/Ssi Okra prepoo. Shampooed with Shea Moisture Coconut and Hibiscus shampoo. Dced with SD Avocado Pudding, and used APB leave in pudding in Cookie Dough scent.

I still wanna try the Ayurvedic creams and oils from APB. Think I will start cowashing one additional time per week so I can use up some stuff.

Sent from my Snow White Frost Galaxy S4 using LHCF


----------



## JJamiah

Use one, BUY one.. Bah Hum Bug.. More like Use 1/2 buy 20...  IDareT'sHair..  

Miss you guys


----------



## Beamodel

Evening ladies. I really need to wash my hair but I've been super lazy. I guess I need to get to it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel

Are you back on x2 per week?


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair

Not really. I just have this pumpkin sulfur mix on my scalp and I want to get it off. I think I should start using this mix twice a week but a few days apart. Not back to back days. 

It's light but still


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel

Imma still try-ta hang with x1 per week.  I'm liking doing less manipulation.

Although it has slowed my roll from using up stuff.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair

Yes I like the once a week washing better right now too but I need to do a quick wash though. 

Be right back girly


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel said:


> *Not really. I just have this pumpkin sulfur mix on my scalp and I want to get it off. I think I should start using this mix twice a week but a few days apart. Not back to back days.
> 
> It's light but still*


 
Beamodel

 I see.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel said:


> *Yes I like the once a week washing better right now too but I need to do a quick wash though.
> 
> Be right back girly*


 
Beamodel

 Yeah, I'd be in the exact same boat if I was wearing my hair out all the time. 

 Thankfully, I can KIM with this wig on.   Otherwise, I'd be doing the same thing.  

 Especially using some of the stuff I've been using lately and trying to remain looking presentable.


----------



## Golden75

Beamodel said:


> Evening ladies. I really need to wash my hair but I've been super lazy. I guess I need to get to it.[/QUOTE
> 
> Beamodel I need to wash too.


----------



## Brownie518

Hey!! 

I want to wash 2x this week, too...if I go hard on the GAs, I definitely will go right back to 2x. My Megatek came today so I'll be using that starting tomorrow. 

I might place one more small APB order real quick....


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Beamodel
> 
> Yeah, I'd be in the exact same boat if I was wearing my hair out all the time.
> 
> Thankfully, I can KIM with this wig on.   Otherwise, I'd be doing the same thing.
> 
> Especially using some of the stuff I've been using lately and *trying to remain looking presentable*.


IDareT'sHair



Are you using megatek right now?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518

Yeah, I'm using Mega-Tek right now. 

 I'll use it for a few more weeks.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> Hey!!
> 
> I want to wash 2x this week, too...i*f I go hard on the GAs, I definitely will go right back to 2x.* My Megatek came today so I'll be using that starting tomorrow.
> 
> *I might place one more small APB order real quick....*


 
Brownie518

 Girl....I'm Hard in the Paint.

 What you thinking about getting from APB?


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair

How are you using yours? I used to mix mine with a pomade or something. I am considering some Pomade Shop Peppermint or Rosemary.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> Girl....I'm Hard in the Paint.
> 
> What you thinking about getting from APB?


IDareT'sHair



I want another Ayurvedic Creme, an oil, and some lotions.


----------



## Beamodel

Brownie518

I've mixed my MT with oils and with moisturizers applied to my scalp or just straight up.


----------



## Beamodel

Golden75
Hi G. What do you plan on washing with? I really needed it girly. 

Brownie518
I'm sitting this APB sale out. I still have a boat load of stuff but once I get down to one leave in spray bottle, I will buy more stuff.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

Both Plain & Mixed. 

I have x1 Jar Plain and x1 Jar mixed right now with: LG's Whipped Java Bean.

I usually mix up some with a Grease or something and I like to keep a jar plain.  

I've never mixed with anything from TPS. 

M-T with a shot of Sulfur?  That sounds interesting.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518 @Beamodel @Golden75

I was on a Spritz-Kick for a minute and that quickly became on 'overload'

No more Spritz!

HV has 30% on: Avosoya CoCasta, VF, and some other stuff. 

That sounds 'tempting' I need another bottle of CoCasta.

My Goal is to slow it way down for the rest of the Summa' and be ready to hit BF Hard.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair

If I was to buy anything again, it would most likely be a new DC that I hadn't tried yet. 

I only have
1 APB Blueberry Cheesecake 
1 JessiCurl DT 
2 Sitrinillah's 
1 HQ Peppermint DC 

I think that's it. I'm actually using the HQ Peppermint one now.


----------



## Beamodel

Oh and APB chocolate mask too.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Beamodel

I broke my own pledge to not buy another DC'er 

And ended up buying another: LACE Naturals (16oz) x2 KBB Luscious Locs (I read your post in that other thread) and the new Baby-Bubba-BelNouvo (w/o Protein)


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel

Since I'm 'spritzing' I started to pull out that M-T Avocado Spritz to use with the M-T.

But thought it might be too much Mega-Tekkin'.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair

Oops In sorry if I had sounded harsh about KBB. I know it's the aloe in it doing me bad :-(

I still have yet to try LACE. Oh wait, I think you did swap me a Bel Bouvo but the protein version. 

I might try Blue Rose DC. I'm not sure though bc it has aloe. Arrrgggg just want something new and delicious without aloe lol


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair said:


> Beamodel  Since I'm 'spritzing' I started to pull out that M-T Avocado Spritz to use with the M-T.  But thought it might be too much Mega-Tekkin'.



Please let me know how this is when you use it

IDareT'sHair


----------



## Brownie518

I'm not getting any oils for a while. Oh, my Claudie shipped, those two Fortifying conditioners I ordered.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> Both Plain & Mixed.
> 
> I have x1 Jar Plain and x1 Jar mixed right now with: LG's Whipped Java Bean.
> 
> I usually mix up some with a Grease or something and I like to keep a jar plain.
> 
> I've never mixed with anything from TPS.
> 
> *M-T with a shot of Sulfur?  That sounds interesting*.



IDareT'sHair

I used to mix mine with some sulfur pomade back in the day. Can't remember which one right now, though.  

Maybe I'll mix it with an oil like Beamodel since I have plenty of those. lol


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel

No, you weren't "Harsh" You just told the truth. 

Yeah, we did a swap a while back on one of the Bel Nouvo's.  I have x1 with & x1 w/o.

I still haven't tried the HQS Peppermint?  Now that it's Hot Out, it sounds nice to put into rotation.

Brownie518

Oh...So it was *2* Fortifying's Uh????


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *Maybe I'll mix it with an oil like since I have plenty of those. lol*


 
Brownie518

 Hmph.  You Shole Do!


 I might mix a small jar with some M/N.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair

I be that will produce rapunzel type hair. MN and MT mixed


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Imma get on these Jasmine's this Summer (starting Friday). 

I am going to try to put a dent in some of those.

However, I will keep 1 or 2 just because. 

But for the most part, I will be trying to use alot of those up.

I will rotate an open jar of Enso's Seabuckthorn & Horsetail DC'er in there with my Jasmine's and also 1/2 jar of a 4oz Jar of SD's Razz (once I find it)


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair

LOL yeah I got two...I use that up pretty quick usually.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel said:


> *I be that will produce rapunzel type hair. MN and MT mixed *



 I had a little empty 2oz jar someplace. 

 So I might make up a little jar of MT/MN in that.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *LOL yeah I got two...I use that up pretty quick usually. *



@Brownie518

After I work on all this Jasmine's, Imma get on some of those BV Smooves.

 Those would be good for Fall.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> Hmph.  You Shole Do!
> 
> 
> I might mix a small jar with some M/N.


IDareT'sHair

Me and those oils 

Yeah, I'll mix it with Peppermint Pomade.  And also put some in a little bottle with some oil.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> After I work on all this Jasmine's, Imma get on some of those BV Smooves.
> 
> Those would be good for Fall.


IDareT'sHair

I think I have 2 8oz jars of Smoove left. I kill those in the summer.  I know for sure that NG Marshmallow Slippery Elm and SD Razz will be my  other summer go-to's.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

Oils are sooo good though.....

Girl, I can't help myself with Oils. 

You see me saying I want a bottle of CoCasta.  :

Knowing I can get that in the Fall. 

I also want some VF (which can also wait until Fall).


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *I think I have 2 8oz jars of Smoove left. *I kill those in the summer.  I* know for sure that NG Marshmallow Slippery Elm and SD Razz will be my other summer go-to's.*


 
Brownie518

 I have a Couple 16oz Smooves Left

 Jasmine's will be my Summer Go-To's.  My add on's will be something lightweight. 

 Maybe KBB, DB's DC'er and AV's Ashlii Amala.


----------



## Brownie518

I need to try that DB deep conditioner that I have. I hear good things about that one.


----------



## Froreal3

Already thinking about what I'mma cowash with mid-week (probably Thursday). I'm thinking of using a little HV Acai Berry Phyto as a cowash right quick. I'm starting to work on this APB Cookie Dough pudding. I think I have the matching spray and will pull that one out as well.

Almost done with this SSI Okra and this Liquid Gold Whipped Marshmallow. That is a really nice butta.  I haven't opened the coffee one because it smells very strongly of coffee.  IDareT'sHair


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *I need to try that DB deep conditioner that I have. I hear good things about that one*.




Brownie518

 That one right there is thebomb.biz


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Froreal3

It does smell skrong. 

But it doesn't smell any skronger than Jar Of Joe (to me).


----------



## Brownie518

I want two more jars of NG Marshmallow Slippery Elm, 16oz


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

I don't want to buy another DC'er.  For a long, long, long time.

And that should tell you a little bit about what I'm over here working with....


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Froreal3 said:


> *Already thinking about what I'mma cowash with mid-week (probably Thursday). I'm thinking of using a little HV Acai Berry Phyto as a cowash right quick. *




Froreal3

 Very Nice!  I like that.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518

I think I have x1 Slippery Elm (maybe x2), x1 Herbal Blends 

 And maybe x1 of the Chamomile & Aloe (or something like that) or the Burdock Root one left in my NG Staff.

All either 12 or 16oz.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> I don't want to buy another DC'er.  For a long, long, long time.
> 
> And that should tell you a little bit about what I'm over here working with....


IDareT'sHair

Yeah..I've noticed you saying that..can't even imagine 



IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> I think I have x1 Slippery Elm (maybe x2), x1 Herbal Blends
> 
> And maybe x1 of the Chamomile & Aloe (or something like that) or the Burdock Root one left in my NG Staff.
> 
> All either 12 or 16oz.



I have one Herbal Blends and one Marshmallow Slippery Elm left. I'm going to get a couple more soon, though.


----------



## Beamodel

Do we have a June hit thread yet?


----------



## Brownie518

Beamodel  Yeah, I think T started it already..


----------



## Beamodel

Brownie518 said:


> Beamodel  Yeah, I think T started it already..



Brownie518

Thanks. I will go look for it. I couldn't remember who starts that thread.


----------



## Froreal3

IDareT'sHair said:


> Froreal3
> 
> It does smell skrong.
> 
> But it doesn't smell any skronger than Jar Of Joe (to me).



Ok, so I'm glad I didn't spend that twunny on JOJ.

Sent from my Snow White Frost Galaxy S4 using LHCF


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 Beamodel

Curly usually starts/maintains that thread.  Shay72 had it when she was here. *cries*


----------



## Golden75

Beamodel said:


> @Golden75
> Hi G. What do you plan on washing with? I really needed it girly.
> 
> @Brownie518
> I'm sitting this APB sale out. I still have a boat load of stuff but once I get down to one leave in spray bottle, I will buy more stuff.


 
Beamodel Haven't decided.  I was leaning towards Ouidad Oil poo or SSI Blueberry.  Hope to wash Saturday or Sunday.  Even tho braids make the process quicker, drying time is a beast.  

IDareT'sHair That HV is tempting. But Imma sit this out, and hopefully every other sale that pops up


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Hey divas what's up?


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> Brownie518 Beamodel
> 
> Curly usually starts/maintains that thread.  Shay72 had it when she was here. *cries*



I just started the thread. Sorry for posting it so late.


----------



## Beamodel

curlyhersheygirl said:


> Hey divas what's up?



curlyhersheygirl 
Miss you darling


----------



## Angelbean

So whist browsing around hh site I noticed she put her prices down by $2 on most things but jar of joe is still $20...tempted! But I think I will just hit pay nah on my aveyou stuff...for now


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel

Hey Lady!  Just brewed my Coffee for tomorrow.  What's going on?

My Monique's Hair Boutique orders came today.  

One of my KBB's 'leaked'.  So, I am not a happy camper.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel

I meant to tell you, I found my 2oz Jar and mixed up some M/N & M-Tek last night.  

I'll start on it after this wash day.  And will rotate that with my M-Tek/Whipped Java Bean.


----------



## HanaKuroi

I am starting to think that instead of a product junkie, I am a collector. I like how my products look organized by brand. I like stacking stuff up and arranging my items. Prettiest brands in the front. I hate when companies change labels because then they don't  MATCH. 

Is it just me?

I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y


----------



## Golden75

HanaKuroi said:


> I am starting to think that instead of a product junkie, I am a collector. I like how my products look organized by brand. I like stacking stuff up and arranging my items. Prettiest brands in the front. I hate when companies change labels because then they don't MATCH.
> 
> Is it just me?
> 
> I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y


 
 I agree and feel the same 

I want to buy something. But I am not going to... I think.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75 said:


> *I want to buy something. But I am not going to... I think.*


 
Golden75

 Um.....Why am I back on that durn Monique's Hair Boutique's Clearance Rack?


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Golden75
> 
> Um.....Why am I back on that durn Monique's Hair Boutique's Clearance Rack?


 
@IDareT'sHair There's something left? When I looked it was 1 lonely item I ain't want.

Can you provide a link... I may be thinking of something else or have the wrong site up.  Thx


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair Keep me posted on those new goodies you bought.

Sent from my XT1080 using LHCF


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75

There has been 4 pages of stuff ever since I've been buying stuff from there.  

Girl....You must be looking in the wrong place?

I don't wanna go in for the 3rd time, but I might have to.


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Golden75
> 
> There has been 4 pages of stuff ever since I've been buying stuff from there.
> 
> Girl....*You must be looking in the wrong place*?
> 
> I don't wanna go in for the 3rd time, but I might have to.


 
IDareT'sHair - I think I am.  Is this different from the place you got the KBB from?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75

Here!



http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=...KiKk5jFSELDYaQFuUXsIU2A&bvm=bv.68445247,d.aWw


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Why did I click on that link lol.

Sent from my XT1080 using LHCF


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl

Girl, You don't wanna know (for real Curly). 

The Memorial Day Sales were off the hinges!

Much better than Mothers Day actually.

Lemme see I got:

LACE Naturals (16oz Brahmi)
Bel Nouvo (new DC'er and x2 Castor Nectar Spritz)
Couple KBB Hair Masks
Some Tailiah Waajid Pomade Stuff
 Hair Rules Conditioners

A Bunch of Stuff from Pampered Tendrils 

Lawd Curly.....I'm getting tired thinking about it. 

I plan to send you a small box soon. Just a little something to let you know I've missed you.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75

Nope.  I've been everything from there for 75% off.  Lemme see, I got:

KBB
Hair Rules
Taliah Waajid

From there.  

I should get some Curls Sublime but I have a Liter I haven't even opened.


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Golden75
> 
> Here!
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=...KiKk5jFSELDYaQFuUXsIU2A&bvm=bv.68445247,d.aWw


 
IDareT'sHair - Ok, I see.  This is what I had pulled up and was confused http://www.moniquesnaturalboutique.com/moniques-natural-hair-care-boutique-llc/.  I think when I looked at the sale last week I must chose by brand, instead of clearance.  It was late, I shoulda been sleep.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair Nice haul. You can't pass on deals like that especially when its not BF.

Sent from my XT1080 using LHCF


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair said:


> Beamodel  Hey Lady!  Just brewed my Coffee for tomorrow.  What's going on?  My Monique's Hair Boutique orders came today.  One of my KBB's 'leaked'.  So, I am not a happy camper.



IDareT'sHair

You got your Monique order pretty quick. Awe it leaked. Will they replace it


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair said:


> Beamodel  I meant to tell you, I found my 2oz Jar and mixed up some M/N & M-Tek last night.  I'll start on it after this wash day.  And will rotate that with my M-Tek/Whipped Java Bean.



IDareT'sHair

I bet MT and MN will be amazing growth. Did u add any oil to it too


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel said:


> *You got your Monique order pretty quick. Awe it leaked. Will they replace it*





Beamodel said:


> *I bet MT and MN will be amazing growth. Did u add any oil to it too*


 
Beamodel

 I know.  

 No...these items were gone Clearance and she's selling them until they're gone.  There are no more KBB Luscious Loc's left.  

 I only paid $8.00 for them

 I did not mix in any oil.  Wonder if I should?


----------



## Beamodel

I usually mix mines with a light oil IDareT'sHair


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *Nice haul. You can't pass on deals like that especially when its not BF*.
> 
> Sent from my XT1080 using LHCF


 
curlyhersheygirl

 I paid $8.00 each for x2 KBB Luscious Loc's Hair Mask.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel said:


> *I usually mix mines with a light oil *


 
Beamodel

 Maybe I'll throw some Pumpkin Seed Oil off up in through there.

Brownie518

 Did you get that email I sent you about NG's 25% off?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75 said:


> - Ok, I see. This is what I had pulled up and was confused http://www.moniquesnaturalboutique.com/moniques-natural-hair-care-boutique-llc/. *I think when I looked at the sale last week I must chose by brand, instead of clearance. It was late, I shoulda been sleep.*



Golden75

That's because you don't need nuttin' else.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair said:


> Beamodel  Maybe I'll throw some Pumpkin Seed Oil off up in through there. Brownie518  Did you get that email I sent you about NG's 25% off?



IDareT'sHair
I've been using pumpkin seed oil and avocado oil for everything. Those are my two favorite oils. Staple status.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel

I'll add a few drops of Pumpkin Seed Oil.

Excited about tomorrow's Wash Day.  

I should finish up this Jar of SD's Razz before I start on Jasmines.  

And I also need to finish up some EN Seabuckthorn & Horsetail.

I will rotate these two with my Jar of Jasmine Hibiscus in Tropical something.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair

I won't be washing tomorrow. Probably won't wash until Sunday or so. I'm not sure yet. 

I'm all out of SD Razz. I have Shea What Deux (I'm saving it) and two Avocado Puddings.  

I added pumpkin seed oil to my Shea Moisture Yucca shampoo. Simply wonderful...

That oil is the bidnezz.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel

Yeah, I was just digging around in my Stash not too long ago.  

I ran across some SD VS.  

I know I have a couple of SW II and maybe a Jar of Mocha Bling or whatever the Mocha DC'er is called?

I need to work on my SD's too.  

So I have got to stick to my N/B DC'er Policy at least until BF.

I gotta get through some of these.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair

I think I might hit up HH for two more pink lemon berry mimosa's


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel

Sounds Good! 

I'm saving mine. 

I have that and x2 different versions of Soft Marshmallow's I'm saving too.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Has things settled down with HH?

Sent from my XT1080 using LHCF


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl

I haven't purchased from them in a while


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair I haven't either. I knew there was some stuff going on awhile back.

Sent from my XT1080 using LHCF


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair

I have two bottles of soft coconut marshmallow along with a few other ones but that PLBM is fantastic. She talking about getting rid of a few products. I can't live without PLBM though


----------



## Beamodel

curlyhersheygirl said:


> Has things settled down with HH?  Sent from my XT1080 using LHCF



curlyhersheygirl

It seems like it but I haven't been following closely the last few months.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl

What all have you used up?  I know you used up quite a bit.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

I've mostly used up cowashers and DC'ers. The butters are holding on lol

Sent from my XT1080 using LHCF


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl

I got in on that Hairveda special. 

Re-upped on CoCasta & VF and threw in a bottle of Avosoya.

Good Deal 30% plus I have VIP status.


----------



## divachyk

Hi ladies, dh had a motorcyle wreck yesterday. Someone randomly stopped in the middle of the road causing traffic to pile up. Dh stood on his brakes trying to stop and the bike started fishtailing and flipped him off onto the pavement. We're blessed he walked away with minor injury. He might require shoulder surgery. We'll know more next week after his MRI. Please say a little prayer that a little R&R will restore him to perfect health.


----------



## Beamodel

divachyk

Oh my. Praying for hubster


----------



## IDareT'sHair

divachyk

Tell him we're thinking about him & to be careful.  Did his 'bike' get all messed up?


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

divachyk I'll be praying for him.

Sent from my XT1080 using LHCF


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> curlyhersheygirl
> 
> I got in on that Hairveda special.
> 
> Re-upped on CoCasta & VF and threw in a bottle of Avosoya.
> 
> Good Deal 30% plus I have VIP status.



IDareT'sHair That's a very good deal. Is that sale over?

Sent from my XT1080 using LHCF


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl

No, Ms. Curly....it just started. I bought it tonight.

http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=...fCU6qdwswjR8IrRfDt1hEPQ&bvm=bv.68445247,d.aWw


----------



## FelaShrine

Can not WAIT til I get a touch-up. So over the no lye dryness. Just ugh. Never again. alasI have to deal with this since I wanna get a weave in soon.


----------



## divachyk

Thanks ladies!! Dh says thank you also. 

IDareT'sHair, it's messed up pretty bad on the right side. It didn't tumble so the right side was the only side messed up. The adjuster will look it over next week. If the frame is dented or damaged, they'll consider it totaled.

FelaShrine, does chelating help?


----------



## FelaShrine

^I cant even tell 

The nape is the worst. I would totally get a TU tomorrow but its been 8 weeks (I usually do 16 weeks) and i wanna get a weave put in and i dont want to have to wait weeks again to do that so i'll just it weaved up so I dont have to think about this mess for at least a month


----------



## rileypak

divachyk sorry to hear about hubs!


----------



## Froreal3

divachyk said:


> Hi ladies, dh had a motorcyle wreck yesterday. Someone randomly stopped in the middle of the road causing traffic to pile up. Dh stood on his brakes trying to stop and the bike started fishtailing and flipped him off onto the pavement. We're blessed he walked away with minor injury. He might require shoulder surgery. We'll know more next week after his MRI. Please say a little prayer that a little R&R will restore him to perfect health.



 divachyk. That is horrible! I'm happy he wasn't too hurt! Praying for him.

Sent from my Snow White Frost Galaxy S4 using LHCF


----------



## felic1

divachyk...I am glad hubby is ok!


----------



## DoDo

divachyk

I am hoping the husband pulls through in perfect wellness! I am glad he only came out of that with a minor injury, when I started reading that paragraph I was scared how it would end. I am keeping him in my thoughts.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Evening PJ's!

Sent small packages to: @curlyhersheygirl @Golden75 @chebaby All should arrive Monday!

Starting my hair. Not sure if I'll use up anything. I did finish up a bottle of Deva Curl No Poo. 

I did add a little water to the last corner and was able to get one mo' gin'....

I might finish up an HV ACV Rinse? 

Imma look at Naturelle's Sale right quick too. I want a Rosemary Parsley Pomade

 ETA:  I changed my mind about looking at NG's Sale.  

 I just remember I bought x4 Jars of that Taliah Waajid Medicated Pomade stuff.


----------



## divachyk

TY ladies for the love & well wishes. Every day is a tad better but progress is slow. As for me, my hair is dry & looking a hot mess. I need to pay it some attention but I'm exhausted and don't feel up to it. I'll force myself to give it some attention tomorrow. 

FelaShrine, are you using products that is causing buildup which then is leading to dryness?


----------



## divachyk

#dontjudgeme but I'm thinking of buying something as a pick me up


----------



## IDareT'sHair

divachyk said:


> *#dontjudgeme but I'm thinking of buying something as a pick me up *


 
divachyk 

 It's about time.


----------



## divachyk

IDareT'sHair, u'z my pusha!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

divachyk



So...What You Gone Get????oke:


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I think I like this HH Big City Punch? 

 I also think it was discontinued.


----------



## Froreal3

IDareT'sHair said:


> I think I like this HH Big City Punch?
> 
> I also think it was discontinued.



IDareT'sHair How you gonna use some HH stuff from like five months ago? You know that company is volatile.  You sure it's still good?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Froreal3

Girl.......What You Talmbout?? 

5 Months is like Brand New!

I got stuff from over a year ago!

 ETA:  It's been in the Fridge.


----------



## divachyk

IDareT'sHair, I just hauled on APB a few days ago but I'm thinking of buying a yummy conditioner but I don't know from where. I have many of the vendors in my stash already. I may go scratch around on Naturelle Grow's website.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair said:


> I think I like this HH Big City Punch?   I also think it was discontinued.



IDareT'sHair
It's not discontinued. She still selling it.


----------



## Beamodel

Froreal3 said:


> IDareT'sHair How you gonna use some HH stuff from like five months ago? You know that company is volatile.  You sure it's still good?



Froreal3

I'm still using HH stuff. I use my PLBM like everyday. I paid money for it. My products were never bad so I know I'm using my stuff.


----------



## rileypak

Froreal3 said:


> IDareT'sHair How you gonna use some HH stuff from like five months ago? You know that company is volatile.  You sure it's still good?



Froreal3 

IDareT'sHair I considered grabbing it during one of her recent sales she had but I'm having such a good run with APB's leave in sprays I'm not rocking the boat so I took it out of my cart.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Beamodel

I didn't see it listed. I saw the Sorrel?

I Agree. My Stuff is Fine. 

 I still have Sprout & Jar of Joe from who knows when and it's still as nice as ever.


----------



## rileypak

Beamodel said:


> Froreal3
> 
> I'm still using HH stuff. I use my PLBM like everyday. I paid money for it. My products were never bad so I know I'm using my stuff.



Beamodel I'm curious when's the last time you purchased PLBM? I had a bottle from October but I recently grabbed some and noticed the ingredients changed plus the consistency was different.


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Beamodel
> 
> I didn't see it listed. I saw the Sorrel?
> 
> I Agree. My Stuff is Fine.
> 
> I still have Sprout & Jar of Joe from who knows when and it's still as nice as ever.



IDareT'sHair  it's under Creative Conditioners page.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak

Found it.  Thanks!

Froreal3

I did find another MHC Buttery Soy in my Stash.  (I knew I had another one of those).

Your post in the Weekend Hair Thread, reminded me.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Beamodel  I didn't see it listed. I saw the Sorrel?  I Agree. My Stuff is Fine.   I still have Sprout & Jar of Joe from who knows when and it's still as nice as ever.



IDareT'sHair 

Here you go  

http://www.hairitagehydration.com/#!hair-care/ccov

ETA: I see you already found out where it is located at. My bad...


----------



## Beamodel

rileypak said:


> Beamodel I'm curious when's the last time you purchased PLBM? I had a bottle from October but I recently grabbed some and noticed the ingredients changed plus the consistency was different.



rileypak

Right before the big fall out. The ingredients she has listed on the website are the same I have listed on my bottles


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel

Thanks!  I did see it.  I'll use the x2 Bottles I have. 

It smells good.  

I'll use the x2 4oz Bottles I have.

APB & HV Hydrasilica definitely leaves my Hair softer. 

I also pulled out DB's Herbal Spritz.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Used Up:
x1 SD's Razz (x1 back up)
x1 BRB's Pumpkin Puree (x2 back ups)


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair said:


> Beamodel  Thanks!  I did see it.  I'll use the x2 Bottles I have.   It smells good.   I'll use the x2 4oz Bottles I have.  APB & HV Hydrasilica definitely leaves my Hair softer.  I also pulled out DB's Herbal Spritz.



IDareT'sHair
Yea I had edited my post but you must have seen it before it edited it. 

I think I have one bottle left of big city. I'm holding on to it. I like APB more though. 

HV spray dried my hair out probably bc of the tea in it. My hair don't seem to like teas as moisturizing sprays.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair said:


> Used Up: x1 SD's Razz (x1 back up) x1 BRB's Pumpkin Puree (x2 back ups)



IDareT'sHair

Girl you blew through that pumpkin purée. I'm thinking about getting that whenever I try the Manuka honey conditioner.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel said:


> *HV spray dried my hair out probably bc of the tea in it. My hair don't seem to like teas as moisturizing sprays*.


 
Beamodel

 Could be? 

 I think the BCP made my Hair feel a little harder/drier than APB or HV.

 I'm almost finish with my APB Hair Tonic. 

 And I have x1 more left, so I'm trying to hold on to that.  

 That's why I pulled DB's Herbal. (I have x2 of those).

 I will say the BCP detangled my hair like a Breeze. 

 Which is why I gave it such high marks.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair

Big city punch smells good


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel

You should also get the Pumpkin Hair Whip.

Yeah, I did.  I To' it Up!  It makes my Hair Soft.  

And I needed that moisture after the BCP.

I said I was going to hold on to that & the Pumpkin Hair Whip until Fall, but I doubt it I will/can.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel said:


> *Big city punch smells good*


 
Beamodel

 It Really, Really Does!

........


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair

I will snag it when there is another sale probably


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel

I need to get back to using this Ynobe Shop Hibiscus & Marshmallow (or whatever it's called), but I always grab something else.erplexed

Glad I only have x1 bottle of that.  Not sure when/if I will use it up.  

I wish I would have gotten a small(er) bottle.

It's not 'terrible'.....it's just kind of meh.


----------



## Froreal3

IDareT'sHair said:


> rileypak
> 
> Found it.  Thanks!
> 
> Froreal3
> 
> I did find another MHC Buttery Soy in my Stash.  (I knew I had another one of those).
> 
> Your post in the Weekend Hair Thread, reminded me.



I liked Buttery Soy. I will get another next sale she has.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair said:


> Beamodel  I need to get back to using this Ynobe Shop Hibiscus & Marshmallow (or whatever it's called), but I always grab something else.erplexed  Glad I only have x1 bottle of that.  Not sure when/if I will use it up.  I wish I would have gotten a small(er) bottle.  It's not 'terrible'.....it's just kind of meh.



IDareT'sHair

Never tried that. Didn't really look at that line to much. Just never was interested. I have one item from her. I think silky Shea or something it's called. Dnt use it though


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel said:


> *I will snag it when there is another sale probably*


 
Beamodel

 Yeah, because that Line is not cheap. 

 Although the site is quite 'janky' as all get out (IMO).  

 It doesn't add up to the site.

 That site definitely needs to be refreshed.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel

Yeah, it was easy to drop that line.  

I still have a 16oz DC'er left.


----------



## Brownie518

Hey ladies.


----------



## Beamodel

Brownie518 said:


> Hey ladies.



Brownie518

Hey girly...


----------



## Brownie518

Hey B. Beamodel

Ya'll talkin about HH? I pulled out my Liquid Gold to start using again.


----------



## FelaShrine

I actually like HH Big City punch more than APB leave-in spray. just provides more moisture and lord knows I need it. shame Im outta it now though

divachyk I chelate twice a month without fail. I believe its the no-lye. moisture for a while then back to dry dry dryness.

now to figure out what lye relaxer to use next time


----------



## FelaShrine

Got my claudie package today. I hope I like the normalizing conditioner

I take it she's not a samples type of vendor


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

What's Up Chica?

FelaShrine

You should have asked her.  She would have.  

If you place another order, ask her next time.

I felt the BCP made my Hair feel a little harder/drier.  But I still like it.  

I like a good Detangler.  And it fits the bill. Smells Wonderful! 

I will try it again next wash day and maybe add a dab of oil to my hair before I get under the dryer.


----------



## FelaShrine

oh I didnt wanna get some snide remark..wasnt aware she was the type to be open to such. thanks for letting me know girl


----------



## rileypak

Beamodel said:


> rileypak
> 
> Right before the big fall out. The ingredients she has listed on the website are the same I have listed on my bottles



Ahhh ok! Beamodel I purchased a bottle last month and the ingredient list has changed, along with the name and consistency (or maybe I just had a weird one in October). The one from October is actually named PLBM, has the same ingredient list as the website, and was a thin, lotion like consistency (I could easily shake it in the bottle). 
The one from last month is now called Hibiscus Mimosa (no issue with the name change) but the ingredients don't match the website and the consistency is much thicker than my old bottle (a bit similar to PBN MMM now or at least my bottle was). 
I don't remember how the old bottle worked (I stopped using it for the winter & just forgot to put it back into the rotation) so I can't compare the differences anymore. I won't use the old bottle now because it is filled with bubbles and I don't remember it having bubbles in it when I was using it (I might have refrigerated it too late)


----------



## IDareT'sHair

FelaShrine

She's not like that. 

If you're having a  particular issue, email her about it and tell her what it is.  

And that you are interested in possibly trying it (next time you place an order, of course).  

I'm almost sure she'd send you a sample.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> *I won't use the old bottle now because it is filled with bubbles and I don't remember it having bubbles in it when I was using it (I might have refrigerated it too late)*


 
rileypak


----------



## Beamodel

rileypak said:


> Ahhh ok! Beamodel I purchased a bottle last month and the ingredient list has changed, along with the name and consistency (or maybe I just had a weird one in October). The one from October is actually named PLBM, has the same ingredient list as the website, and was a thin, lotion like consistency (I could easily shake it in the bottle). The one from last month is now called Hibiscus Mimosa (no issue with the name change) but the ingredients don't match the website and the consistency is much thicker than my old bottle (a bit similar to PBN MMM now or at least my bottle was). I don't remember how the old bottle worked (I stopped using it for the winter & just forgot to put it back into the rotation) so I can't compare the differences anymore. I won't use the old bottle now because it is filled with bubbles and I don't remember it having bubbles in it when I was using it (I might have refrigerated it too late)



Can you list the ingredients for me rileypak


----------



## rileypak

Double post


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair

Hey girl. I hope my APB ships soon. I want to check some scents out. I need to place that quick second order.


----------



## rileypak

Beamodel said:


> Can you list the ingredients for me rileypak



Hibiscus Mimosa ingredients: Water, meadowfoam butter, sweet almond oil, argan oil, jojoba oil, *emulsifying wax*, cetyl alcohol, hibiscus flowers, germall plus, lemongrass oil, fragrance

*Differences*: BTMS-50 is replaced by emulsifying wax & marshmallow root is no longer included. This batch was also light brown instead of pink and less fragranced. I noticed less slip but otherwise still good. I'm still going to use it.


----------



## Ltown

Hi ladies! Oldies lurker passing by!

divachyk. wish Dh fast recovery.

I haven't been doing anything as usually, I'm low maintenance with hair.  I did buy HV oils and I had reward points so this was awesome for me. Dd car has cost me $1500 in 3 weeks, old car acting up.  Ugh


----------



## Beamodel

rileypak said:


> Hibiscus Mimosa ingredients: Water, meadowfoam butter, sweet almond oil, argan oil, jojoba oil, emulsifying wax, cetyl alcohol, hibiscus flowers, germall plus, lemongrass oil, fragrance  Differences: BTMS-50 is replaced by emulsifying wax & marshmallow root is no longer included. This batch was also light brown instead of pink and less fragranced. I noticed less slip but otherwise still good. I'm still going to use it.



Errrrr I better slow down on my bottles I have now. I'm not a fan of emulsifying wax. Ugh I hate when ppl **** with formulas


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ltown

Girl...You know you are an OG up in this Thread. 

And we miss you.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Using a couple dabs of APB Ayurvedic Crème in Marshmallow on length and my MT/MN mix on Scalp.

I think the only package I am waiting on right now is Hairveda.


----------



## divachyk

Right! IDareT'sHair. Thanks Ltown.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

divachyk

Are you done "Haulin'?"


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Hmph. 

I see there are problems over there in that CW Straight Plates Thread or whatever that Tool is called.

I'm glad that was one Bandwagon I stayed my butt offa'.


----------



## FelaShrine

rileypak said:


> Hibiscus Mimosa ingredients: Water, meadowfoam butter, sweet almond oil, argan oil, jojoba oil, *emulsifying wax*, cetyl alcohol, hibiscus flowers, germall plus, lemongrass oil, fragrance
> 
> *Differences*: BTMS-50 is replaced by emulsifying wax & marshmallow root is no longer included. This batch was also light brown instead of pink and less fragranced. I noticed less slip but otherwise still good. I'm still going to use it.



I dont remember marshmallow being in pink mimosa. I thought that was just the soft coconut leave-in

then again I only have the most recent since my cousin stole the earlier one


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair

I'm getting an itch. I really want done Blue Roze


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Beamodel

It's pricey. I wonder if they'll do something July 4?

 It was a good deal when they had that Pumpkin Duo = x1 Whip & x1 Puree for $17.00.

 If they wouldn't have offered that deal....I'd prolly still be saying: "I wanna try BlueRoze Beauty"


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair

Rileypak scared my with this new PLBM formula so now I know I need to find a new light weight moisturizer. Not sure if I wonna try to new version 

So I'm yea that pumpkin purée sounds so yummy. Dang it I wish I could have gotten the purée and whip deal u had just mentioned. 

I'm trying to hold out like you said for a 4th of July sale or something


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Beamodel

Yeah, she's been having 30%.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Beamodel  Yeah, she's been having 30%.



IDareT'sHair

I know she just had a 28% sale. I didn't get it and I should have.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel

Yeah, she did.  

At least you have the Pumpkin Oil to possibly hold you over until then.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair

Good point. That oil makes my hair very soft too


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Beamodel

If/When they do have a Sale, I'd like to get 1-2 Coffee Cocoa Rhassoul DC'er, a couple more Manuka and maybe at least x1 more Chai Rx.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair

I want the coffee chocolate DC 
Manila honey conditioner
Pumpkin purée
Pumpkin whip 

Chi tea looks good but my hair freaks out with tea but it might be ok as a prepoo. Something before I DC. I think tea in my hair after a DC is a No no. Teas act like protein to my hair.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel

It was my understanding the Chai Rx was a Pre-Rx?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel

I wanna use the Manuka Honey and the Cherry L-I (smells delish).

But I don't want to run through my BRB Stash too fast (and I can see myself doing that). 

It costs way too much for  alladat.

So, I am trying really hard to pace myself. 

I think I sold the Okra Curl Crème?  I can't remember.  But I think I did?


----------



## divachyk

IDareT'sHair, I looked and looked and looked. I only ended up with polish. I'm headed to Ulta & Sephora today to see what damage I can do on the skreets.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

divachyk

Gurl...them Skreets are Dangerous.....

You can do a lot of damage out there!


----------



## divachyk

IDareT'sHair, right! I spend way more money in the skreets than online. I just never really post about the skreet hauls. I hauled a little at Sally's the other day. Ahem, and did I mention Best Buy. Best Buy has been getting my monaaaay for months now.  "They tried to make me go to rehab but I said no, no, no."


----------



## IDareT'sHair

divachyk said:


> *right! I spend way more money in the skreets than online. I just never really post about the skreet hauls. *I hauled a little at Sally's the other day. Ahem, and did I mention Best Buy. Best Buy has been getting my monaaaay for months now.  *"They tried to make me go to rehab but I said no, no, no." *




divachyk

 Yeah.I.can't.post.off-line.hauls.  Too troubling. (Although they're not hair related).

 Gurl....they quit even bothering to try to make me go to Rehab. 

 At this point, they said "No, No, No"


----------



## divachyk

IDareT'sHair, I think all of us are too far gone whether we admit it or not. When I'm not buying hair products, it's nail polish, clothes, hand bags, sneakers or electronics. I'm a haulin' hoarder!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

divachyk

I found these Cami's I'm hooked on to wear under suits/blouses (for work)........so you already know how that story ends....

I was on this Shower Gel kick a couple months ago


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair said:


> divachyk  Yeah.I.can't.post.off-line.hauls.  Too troubling. (Although they're not hair related).  Gurl....they quit even bothering to try to make me go to Rehab.  At this point, they said "No, No, No"



I can't post skreet purchases either.  It'd be a mess in here


----------



## FelaShrine

hope HH has another sale soon. want some city punch like now


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Golden75

Hey G! 

 What's Up Lady? Have you been keeping up with that CWK Straight Plates Thread.

 I knew that was some kinda mess when she kept hi-jacking every thread posting about them durn plates.

I remember when she came in the Oils Thread and I was like: "So are you joining this challenge?" All Random.

We could have been talmbout cookies and ice cream and she would be all random posting about them skrait-plates.

I hate "randomness"

I hope it works out for the investors, but I'm glad I stayed away from that right there.


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair I wasn't really interested in it.  Something didn't sit well with me . I glanced at it when I saw your post upthread.  I read back a lil and saw a design change & surgery  Eta:  hi T 

Eta2:  ok surgery has nothing to do with plates maker, i think


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75 said:


> *I wasn't really interested in it. Something didn't sit well with me .* I glanced at it when I saw your post upthread. I read back a lil and saw a design change & surgery
> 
> *Eta: hi T*


 
Golden75

 Yeah Girl. 

 She was posting that random stuff errwhere. 

 That's what turned me skrait off.  

 Never noticed if she was a regular poster or not?


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair I don't think she was.  I saw everything early on but lost/had no interest .  Some braids & goody ouchless barrettes at the root gets my hair straight enough.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75

Right.  OP of that Thread was the one that had the Surgery.


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair said:


> Golden75  Right.  OP of that Thread was the one that had the Surgery.



IDareT'sHair So is the design change the only major issue?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75

I only went about 3 pages back.

I don't know what the problem is, I'm just glad I'm not mixed up in it.


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair said:


> Golden75  I only went about 3 pages back.  I don't know what the problem is, I'm just glad I'm not mixed up in it.



IDareT'sHair   true dat


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75

How's the Braids going?


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair said:


> Golden75  How's the Braids going?



IDareT'sHair Good.  I have wash tomorrow.  I know I'm using my SSI Riche


----------



## Brownie518

I'm soakin with Trigger (remember Trigger, lol!!) And will wash in the morning. Trying to use up oils right now. 
I'm going to DC with Marshmallow Slippery Elm again. When that's gone, I'm back to the Razz


----------



## divachyk

I used up Marie Dean Peach Honey Syrup tonight. No backups. That conditioner smells


----------



## Froreal3

Tomorrow I will prepoo with some Vatika Frosting and finish up Ssi Okra. I will pull out some Bee Mine Luscious.  Love that stuff. Will use that throughout the week.

Sent from my Snow White Frost Galaxy S4 using LHCF


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair
Golden75

I think it's fugged up that she posting comments etc on Instagram and on kick starter but none here. Kinda feel like she hiding from us. 

I did get a $25 pack for my roots when I'm deep in a stretch but all these changes and her lack of response to valid questions is making me wonna pull out.

At this point she only seem like she is more interested in getting that kick starter pledge number up and disregards questions.


----------



## Beamodel

Hattache now sells Blue Roze Beauty


----------



## divachyk

Beamodel, I was excited about CWK for my roots. I never pledged though.


----------



## DoDo

I finally received the Hairveda Whipped Clouds. I actually got a sample, however BJ sent me a 6 oz jar instead . That is amazing customer service . I can see why you all keep coming back .


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *I'm soakin with Trigger (remember Trigger, lol!!)*


 
Brownie518

 Yeah, Girl, Trigga' used to be my N------



divachyk said:


> *I used up Marie Dean Peach Honey Syrup tonight. No backups. That conditioner smells*



divachyk

 After I use up some of these 200+ DC'ers.....

 I'd like to reup on some MD! (j/k about the twohuunen') *barely*



Froreal3 said:


> *I will pull out some Bee Mine Luscious. Love that stuff. Will use that throughout the week.
> *
> Sent from my Snow White Frost Galaxy S4 using LHCF


 
Froreal3

 Love that!  I have a Jar of that.



Beamodel said:


> *Hattache now sells Blue Roze Beauty*


 
Beamodel 

 Nice!   And Girl, I don't know what to say about that Kick Starter mess except: 



DoDo said:


> I finally received the Hairveda Whipped Clouds. *I actually got a sample, however BJ sent me a 6 oz jar instead . That is amazing customer service . *I can see why you all keep coming back .



DoDo

 They my Ace Boon Coon!


----------



## divachyk

IDareT'sHair said:


> Brownie518  Yeah, Girl, Trigga' used to be my N------



IDareT'sHair you had me rolling


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@divachyk

That was one product that basically out-priced themselves and the sales were always non-sales.

I did enjoy that Oil when I had it, but KV and some others came along...

 Heck straight up JBCO is the business. 

Not to mention: HV's CoCasta etc....

Speaking of Oils....I did use up x1 Marie Dean Argan Blend (no back ups) but I do have a Marie Dean Jojoba and a Marie Dean Baobab Oil Blends (x1 in Tahitian Vanilla and x1 in Juicy Peach or Mango)

Will pick up another Marie Dean Argan Blend sometime soon (hopefully).

Also finished up x1 HV Hydrasilica Spritz. I have 1 maybe 2 back ups.

It was OOS, but I told BJ if it comes back "In Stock" before she ships my order, to invoice me for another bottle or two.


----------



## divachyk

IDareT'sHair, I picked up my Trigga in the exchange forum IIRC. I never purchased directly from them. I also didn't notice any magical growth either so I figured, why bother buying. I will def get another Marie Dean.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

divachyk said:


> *I picked up my Trigga in the exchange forum IIRC.* I never purchased directly from them. I also didn't notice any magical growth either so I figured, why bother buying. *I will def get another Marie Dean.*


 
divachyk

 That Peach Syrup is delish! 

 That was the best place to pick up Trigga'


----------



## Beamodel

Hi ladies 

Haven't been logged in all day. Major headache. How is everyone doing today?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel

Hey Ms. Lady!  

I sure hope you start feeling better.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> Yeah, Girl, Trigga' used to be my N------


IDareT'sHair


----------



## Brownie518

Beamodel

Hey, feel better, girly!!
I'm at work...

I finished up a CD Monoi AntiBreakage spray and HH Liquid Gold Cake batter


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

Hey Girl, I was just looking at CD's Chocolate Blow Dry Creme


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

You know me & trigga' had a lil' thang for a minute.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> Hey Girl, I was just looking at CD's Chocolate Blow Dry Creme


IDareT'sHair

I think I tossed that...


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> You know me & trigga' had a lil' thang for a minute.


IDareT'sHair

I know, right. Used to tear it up...I found 2 bottles so I'm going to start doing overnights with it again


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

Glad you told me that.  

I just read another really negative review of the Capucau Blow Dry Crème on HSN.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518

Trigga' would be good for gettin' it on overnight....

inocchio


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> Glad you told me that.
> 
> I just read another really negative review of the Capucau Blow Dry Crème on HSN.


IDareT'sHair

I have that as part of the Cupacua (sp?) set. I wasnt' planning on using it anyway. I love the Monoi stuff, though, I just wish it had a different scent. Gardenia 



IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> Trigga' would be good for gettin' it on overnight....



 you know it...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> inocchio



Brownie518


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518






(10 char.....)


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

I know that Monoi would get on my raw last nerve.

She another one that need to get her 'scents' together.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518

Yeah, Trigga' and that Big Ol' Gun of His!


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> Yeah, Trigga' and Big Ol' His Gun!


IDareT'sHair





I can't stand any of CD scents, actually.  I really wish she would come out with a scent for her body stuff that I could like because I love  how the shower gel and lotion work on my skin. But the scents...bleh


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

I was sounding like "our Girl" talmbout Trigga' and his Big Ol' Gun.

Um Yeah...She needs to go to Scents 101.  I don't think Imma be able to use her Cowash.

BV Smoove smells 'decent'


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

Mala ain't had a decent Sale ever since she relocated to L.A.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> I was sounding like "our Girl" talmbout Trigga' and his Big Ol' Gun.
> 
> Um Yeah...She needs to go to Scents 101.  I don't think Imma be able to use her Cowash.
> 
> BV Smoove smells 'decent'


IDareT'sHair



Yeah, Smoove isn't that bad...could be better though. 



IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> Mala ain't had a decent Sale ever since she relocated to L.A.



Nope, she sure hasn't...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518

I'd like some more of her Shikakai Oil (I still love that stuff). 

I haven't bought anything, I don't think since she relocated?

If I do get that Oil, I'll look for it at Perfect Tendrils or Hattache. 

 Ain't nobody foolin' with the new Housewife of LA.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> I'd like some more of her Shikakai Oil (I still love that stuff).
> 
> I haven't bought anything, I don't think since she relocated?
> 
> If I do get that Oil, I'll look for it at Perfect Tendrils or Hattache.
> 
> Ain't nobody foolin' with the new Housewife of LA.


IDareT'sHair


Ahhahahahaha!!!!  You got jokes tonight!!!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

Girl....I would never get my stuff. 

She was bad before. 

Lawd.I.can't.even.imagine.now.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> Girl....I would never get my stuff.
> 
> She was bad before.
> 
> Lawd.I.can't.even.imagine.now.


IDareT'sHair

I know, I can't be messin with that right now...especially not with all the oils i have...erplexed


----------



## Froreal3

Hi ladies! I didn't get to wash my hair today.  I was looking forward to pampering my hair...dcing and all that jazz. But I was too busy. I just refreshed with some ST Wrapper's Delight, Oyin Hair Dew and sealed with a little HV Vatika. Hair smells yummy.

Beamodel feel better!


----------



## Beamodel

Good morning ladies. 
Feeling much better. Thanks you guys... Nothing new on the hair front. 

I guess I will wash it tonight or tomorrow. Depending on how lazy I might be lol.


----------



## faithVA

Whew! I finally caught up.

divaychyk, Sorry to hear about your husband's accident. How is he doing today? Is he recovering well?


----------



## faithVA

I bought Herbal Blends Deep Conditioner 16 oz from Naturelle Grow. Glad to finally get to try it. 

I am really working on my stash so I can try some new stuff. I gave away two boxes a month ago. I think the rest of the stuff I may just toss. I tried to give some to my neighbor and she didn't want anything  I wish I knew some struggling college students.


----------



## divachyk

Beamodel, glad you're feeling better. I totally missed you were under the weather.

faithVA, he's hanging in there. MRI today; results tomorrow determine whether shoulder surgery is required. Thanks for checking.


----------



## faithVA

divachyk said:


> Beamodel, glad you're feeling better. I totally missed you were under the weather.
> 
> faithVA, he's hanging in there. MRI today; results tomorrow determine whether shoulder surgery is required. Thanks for checking.



Don't worry either way. Hopefully he will not need surgery. But if he does, they have come along way in procedures and physical therapy. 

Either way he will be back to his old self in no time


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel

Doing my Hair today.  Will also do it Friday. 

It was a spur of the minute ('random') decision so I didn't have any Coffee or Tea ready to Rinse with. 

Using some old EN Seabuckthorn & Horsetail to DC with.

Hopefully, I'll finish this one up on Friday.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair I can't believe that you still had a jar of that. I miss Enso 

Sent from my XT1080 using LHCF


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *I can't believe that you still had a jar of that. I miss Enso*
> 
> Sent from my XT1080 using LHCF


 
curlyhersheygirl

 Me either Curl.  I had an 8oz Jar that has probably 1 more use left. 

 I also have 8oz's of the Green Tea Cleansing Conditioner (I use to love that stuff)

 And a couple L-I's and another Jar of the Cacao Bark.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair

I'm gonna try green tea under my DC (SD Avocado)


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel

I wish I woulda' had some Coffee or Tea Brewed for tonight.  

Green Tea is nice.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel

Mixed TPS Peppermint w/some Mega-Tek


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair said:


> Beamodel  I wish I woulda' had some Coffee or Tea Brewed for tonight.  Green Tea is nice.



IDareT'sHair

I never tried green tea before. Ugh... We shall see


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair said:


> Beamodel  Mixed TPS Peppermint w/some Mega-Tek



IDareT'sHair 

That sounds yummy. 

I don't know if it's the sulfur or the rosemary I added but I think I'm gonna stop with my pomade. It's giving me headaches


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel

I think Green is much more milder than Black.  Let me know how the Green Tea works for you.

I'll keep going with my G.A.'s personal mini-challenge.  

Hopefully, I'll be using something  growth stimulating all summer.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair

Hopefully my hair responds better to it. Off to shower and start on my hair. 

Yea keep going with the ga challenge. I dnt know what I'm gonna do. Everything causes me headaches.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel

Keep me posted on the Tea Rinse.  Also, SD's Avocado DC'er.

I wanna keep using some sort of G.A.'s all summer if I can.


----------



## Beamodel

Used up APB blueberry cheesecake leave in spray. I have a few more back ups in different scents. Definitely a repurchase duh


----------



## Froreal3

Evening ladies. Long day, so decided I needed to pamper my hair. Prepooed with KV Fenugreek in Oats & Honey/SSI Okra. Used it up, no back ups, may repurchase at some point. 

I've got some SD VS under a Hair Therapy Wrap. Feels nice and warm. I am so tired, about to fall out.


----------



## divachyk

Beamodel, cannot wait to try the LI. I ordered it this time around.


----------



## Brownie518

Hey ladies. My APB shipped, yay!! LOL, as if I don't have enough already, right? 

I finished up a Butta in Birthday Cake. I think I have a Lemon Pound Cake and a Cookie Dough.


----------



## Froreal3

Fell right out after my last post. Lol Ended up with the dc on overnight. My hair didn't feel overmoisturized...guess due to prepooing with the SSI Okra.

Put some Bee Mine Luscious in, sealed with a tiny bit of KV Fenugreek.  Hair feels so silky and buttery. Love Luscious.

Brownie518 lol you oding on that APB huh? It is really good stuff. I have about 2 hair creams, 1 pudding,  and several sprays.  Can't wait to use em up so I can get new goodies. I want the Ayurvedic stuff next! 

Sent from my Snow White Frost Galaxy S4 using LHCF


----------



## Beamodel

divachyk said:


> Beamodel, cannot wait to try the LI. I ordered it this time around.



divachyk

APB leave in spray is something serious. I absolutely love it and the ayverduc creams too


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel

Hey Missy!  How's your Day going so far?

Used my Mega-Tek mixture on scalp and APB Ayurvedic Marshmallow (on length).  

I am almost out of the Marshmallow.

I think I may have x3 (maybe) APB's Ayurvedic left?  (Caramel Crunch, Birthday Cake and something else?)

And a couple Scalp Rx's and x1 Hair Tonic.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel

When I do re-up on APB (maybe Fall or BF) I'll stick with the list I just posted: Ayurvedic Cremes, Hair Tonic, Scalp Rx.

I may try 1 or 2 of the Leave-In's.  I still haven't done that.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I heard back from HV yesterday. 

I wanted x2 Hydrasilica Spritz, which is currently OOS and I asked them to invoice me if it returns before my Package ships and they said they would. (naturally) BJ gone gets that monnee...

Then I find out I am getting a bottle on a Swap. 

Hmph.  I may not need them to invoice me afterall, but of course I'll keep it.

I haven't bought much from HV this year. In fact, I think this will be my 1st order of 2014.

I may be down to Haulin' twice a year with HV. 

The Annual "Back to School Sale" and BF? I did get a couple HV AG's from Pampered Tendrils though.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair said:


> Beamodel  When I do re-up on APB (maybe Fall or BF) I'll stick with the list I just posted: Ayurvedic Cremes, Hair Tonic, Scalp Rx.  I may try 1 or 2 of the Leave-In's.  I still haven't done that.



IDareT'sHair

Nice list. Yes you must try the leave in sprays. They are seriously amazing. Better than any other spray I have yet to try.


----------



## divachyk

Ladies, surgery is not required! Although we still have a few challenges ahead of us still, I'm hoping things will be a little less stressful now knowing surgery is not required.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

divachyk

Great News!

Thanks for the Update.


----------



## Golden75

divachyk said:


> Ladies, surgery is not required! Although we still have a few challenges ahead of us still, I'm hoping things will be a little less stressful now knowing surgery is not required.



Great news divachyk! Wishing DH a speedy recovery!


----------



## Golden75

I smell really good  Used APB LI, may be Cotton Candy & SSI Pumpkin Defrizzer .  If I was near man, he'd tear me up!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75 said:


> I smell really good  Used APB LI, may be Cotton Candy & SSI Pumpkin Defrizzer . *If I was near man, he'd tear me up!*


 
Golden75

 Lawd.....ver18:


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Using The Pomade Shop's Peppermint Pomade & Mega-Tek mixture.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Beamodel said:


> divachyk
> 
> APB leave in spray is something serious. I absolutely love it and the ayverduc creams too




I agree. I have to try the other LI spray I've only tried the coconut.

Sent from my XT1080 using LHCF


----------



## SimJam

hay yall chicas ... just checking in and saying "Hi"
didn't even realize my subscription was still up to date.

Wishing DH best of health divachyk


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl

I didn't know you had the L-I's?  

Other than the Coconut, which other ones do you have?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

SimJam

Hey Girl!


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> curlyhersheygirl
> 
> I didn't know you had the L-I's?
> 
> Other than the Coconut, which other ones do you have?



IDareT'sHair That's the only one I have.

Sent from my XT1080 using LHCF


----------



## Beamodel

curlyhersheygirl said:


> I agree. I have to try the other LI spray I've only tried the coconut.  Sent from my XT1080 using LHCF



CurlyHurshey  Those sprays are awesome. What other scents do you have?

ETA: I see you just answered that question sorry


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl

Well...you know I'm not one to "Push" products.....but APB extended their Sale.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> curlyhersheygirl
> 
> Well...you know I'm not one to "Push" products.....but APB extended their Sale.



IDareT'sHair I'm on it lol Thanks sis

Sent from my XT1080 using LHCF


----------



## divachyk

Thanks ladies 



Golden75 said:


> I smell really good  Used APB LI, may be Cotton Candy & SSI Pumpkin Defrizzer .  *If I was near man, he'd tear me up!*



Golden75, I seriously needed a good old laugh and this right hea' did it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl

Now Hold Up Curl-Swirl! 

That didn't mean you had to buy more!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I've been Baggying in the evening for a couple hours tryna' get my GHE on.

Part of my personal mini G.A.'s challenge

 ETA: This will also help me use up some of my Spritz.


----------



## chebaby

chello ladies
my hair is still nice and shiny from using cr anjai twisting cream as a leave in after co washing with jasmines shea rinse. i think this will be my go to combo for the next few weeks. at least when i wear pony puffs. while my hair is out ill stick with kbb sweet ambrosia as my leave in.


----------



## chebaby

and i pre pooed with bobeam lemongrass hair oil. dont know what its called but it has hemp oil in it. i like it felt good on my scalp.

since its hot ive been laying off of using cocasta oil.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

Hmph.  

Well....Look what the weave done drug-in

Hi Ya' Che!


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Hmph.
> 
> Well....Look what the weave done drug-in
> 
> Hi Ya' Che!


  you a mess


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

Sounds like your Hair is doing better. 

Especially since you been paying some 'ttention to it....


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel

I pulled a Red Velvet APB Ayurvedic Crème outta da' Fridge.  

I forgot I bought one in Red Velvet.

Will finish up my Marshmallow tomorrow (on length)


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> 
> Well...you know I'm not one to "Push" products.....but APB extended their Sale.


IDareT'sHair

oh really??????


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Hmph.
> 
> Well....Look what the weave done drug-in
> 
> Hi Ya' Che!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *oh really??????*


 
Brownie518

 I read that in the APB Thread, that the Sale had been extended.



Brownie518 said:


>



Brownie518

 Yeah, Girl, Che be poppin' in & out.  I told her to come back and stay.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair said:


> Beamodel  I pulled a Red Velvet APB Ayurvedic Crème outta da' Fridge.  I forgot I bought one in Red Velvet.  Will finish up my Marshmallow tomorrow (on length)



IDareT'sHair

How does that one smell?


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Sounds like your Hair is doing better.
> 
> Especially since you been paying some 'ttention to it....


 lol yea it does seem to be doing better. i just have to keep up co washing 2 or more times a week since i usually dont have time to deep condition.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel said:


> *How does that one smell?*


 
Beamodel

 Kinda like a cross between Burfday Cake & Marshmallow (if that makes sense)




chebaby said:


> *lol yea it does seem to be doing better. i just have to keep up co washing 2 or more times a week since i usually dont have time to deep condition.*


 
chebaby

 Frequent Cowashing should help.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Been Baggying in the evening for a couple hours.  

 Will do this off & on all summer


----------



## divachyk

IDareT'sHair said:


> Been Baggying in the evening for a couple hours.
> 
> Will do this off & on all summer



What did you use to baggy IDareT'sHair?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@divachyk



I did a *LCO*/ *(L)*iquid Darcy's Herbal Spritz, APB Hair Tonic *(C)* Crème = Mega-Tek or some other Crème/APB Ayurvedic etc... *(O)*il = AV, JBCO, etc...

I'll rotate a bunch of stuff to come up with this regi. I might also use a *(B)*utter and make it a *LCBO* or whatever.


----------



## Froreal3

Hey ladies. Exhausted. Horrible day at work. Anyway, I gotta go do some more running around now.  

Can't wait for the weekend.


----------



## Beamodel

Hi girls. 
I love SSI Coco cream leave in but clearly this can only be used as a leave in and not a moisturizer too. 

I had to use HH soft coconut marshmallow to impart moisture to my hair. 

SSI left it very soft but I felt zero moisture from it. HH and APB sprays to the rescue...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel

I can't wait to pull mine out.  

And thanks for the tip about following up with another Moisturizer.

I'll use mine as a Leave-In under the dryer.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair

This was my first time trying it as a leave in and a moisturizer. Most if the time leave ins and moisturizers and interchangeable but not this time. 

You definitely need a moisturizer to follow up with. It's a great super light weight leave in though.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel

I will try it out.  Usually I use a Liquid L-I.  But anxious to try this one.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel

Thinking about my Regi for Friday? 

I know I'll Cowash with Hairveda's MoistPRO. Not sure what I'll DC with? 

Maybe the last of those little bottles of AO. And finish those up.

I'm modeling my 'Baggy' experiment after when folks had Jheri Curls.  

I'm trying to see if the GHE will affect a summer growth spurt.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl

Hi Curly!


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair I snagged some APB goodies today.

Sent from my XT1080 using LHCF


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl

Good for You Ms. C!

You get any good 'scents'?  What scents did you get?


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair I got red velvet, cotton candy & buttercream.

Sent from my XT1080 using LHCF


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> I got a *red velvet*, cotton candy & *buttercream*.
> 
> Sent from my XT1080 using LHCF


 
curlyhersheygirl

 Using the Red Velvet now.  Have the Buttercreme.  I don't have the Cotton Candy.  

 You'll have to let me know what you think about that one.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair I will. It felt good hitting pay nah after so long lol

Sent from my XT1080 using LHCF


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair said:


> Beamodel  I will try it out.  Usually I use a Liquid L-I.  But anxious to try this one.



IDareT'sHair

Let me know when you do. It's pretty thin/light. In think you will like it.


----------



## divachyk

APB shipped


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *I will. It felt good hitting pay nah after so long lol
> 
> *Sent from my XT1080 using LHCF


 
curlyhersheygirl

 Yeah.....There is nothing like having a Cart all Locked & Loaded and Hittin' PayNah.


----------



## SimJam

Beamodel said:


> Hi girls.
> I love SSI Coco cream leave in but clearly this can only be used as a leave in and not a moisturizer too.
> 
> I had to use HH soft coconut marshmallow to impart moisture to my hair.
> 
> SSI left it very soft but I felt zero moisture from it. HH and APB sprays to the rescue...


 
wow just goes to show that everyones hair is different ... I LOVED SSI coco cream as LI and Moisturizer  (and my hair is like a sponge when it comes to moisture) even though it was light.


----------



## faithVA

IDareT'sHair said:


> Beamodel
> 
> I think Green is much more milder than Black.  Let me know how the Green Tea works for you.
> 
> I'll keep going with my G.A.'s personal mini-challenge.
> 
> Hopefully, I'll be using something  growth stimulating all summer.



My hair responded much better to the green tea vs. the black tea. With black tea my hair feels dry and wiry. Green tea or chamomile tea leaves my hair feeling nice. It may be the ph of the teas, not sure.


----------



## Beamodel

Hey Shawty

It's my Birthday... Whoop whoop! Gemini Girl...


----------



## Golden75

Beamodel said:


> Hey Shawty
> 
> It's my Birthday... Whoop whoop! Gemini Girl...


 
Beamodel
 Happy Birthday


----------



## Beamodel

Golden75

Thanks girly...


----------



## divachyk

Beamodel, happy birthday  how will you be celebrating?


----------



## Froreal3

Beamodel said:


> Hey Shawty
> 
> It's my Birthday... Whoop whoop! Gemini Girl...



Happy bornday lady!!! Beamodel

Sent from my Snow White Frost Galaxy S4 using LHCF


----------



## Beamodel

divachyk Froreal3

Thank you ladies...


----------



## Rozlewis

Beamodel

Happy birthday!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel

dance7:


----------



## Golden75

APB came.  Got the lotion in Pineapple Rose.  It's not bad, but I don't want it again.  I primarily bought it to use as a hand lotion.


----------



## curlyTisME

My APB should be on the way! Used my carrot cake creme and now I need more.


----------



## DoDo

Beamodel said:


> Hey Shawty
> 
> It's my Birthday... Whoop whoop! Gemini Girl...



Beamodel

Happy b-day!!!



Also, happy turn-down-for-what day!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75

Hey Ms. G!


----------



## Brownie518

Hey ladies


Beamodel


----------



## Brownie518

My APB came yesterday..I will be placing  a second order for more Ayurvedic creme and some oil. 
I can't wait to wash tomorrow


----------



## Brownie518

curlyhersheygirl

Nice scent choices from APB. I'm going to try red velvet next order. I just pulled out my Cotton Candy leave in and pudding to use the next couple of weeks. I've been killing Birthday cake,my fav!


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Golden75
> 
> Hey Ms. G!


 
Hey IDareT'sHair 

I am almost finished with ST Sorrell - should have 1 more in the stash.  Think I'll use SSI Tahitian next.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Golden75

Not sure what I'll pull out next? Right now I'm using DB's Herbal Spritz. 

I may either pull SSI Tahitian or LACE Ayurvedic or maybe Alikay Naturals?

It's approaching Summer and I can blow straight through some Spritz's

I still have Hairitage's Big City Punch out. But haven't used it again. 

But I need to try it again. The 1st time, I felt like my hair was hard/crunchy.erplexed

Not soft like with APB or some of the other Spritz I use.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

cheaby curlyhersheygirl Golden75 (errbody else)

Koils By Nature has Shealoe Leave-In for $15.00 *while supplies last* Limit2.  Code = FACEBOOK15


----------



## Beamodel

Thanks again for the bday wishes. My SO took my out for a very nice jazz dinner on the riverboat. Straight up New Orleans style 

Nothing new on the hair front. Lazy and not in the mood to mess with it. It's been pretty well moisturized since I added HH Soft coconut to it a day or so ago.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Beamodel

How did your Hair hold up on the Riverboat??? 

And um.....afterwards?.....

Glad You Had a Nice BDay Lady!


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair

Lol, it held up very well on the boat. It was blowing all in the wind getting it's breeze on. 

Now afterwards... Let's just say it's in a pony tail today lol


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel said:


> Lol, it held up very well on the boat. *It was blowing all in the wind getting it's breeze on. *
> 
> Now afterwards... Let's just say it's in a pony tail today lol


 
Beamodel

 Girl....I know he was All Mesmerized & Stuff!

 *cackles about the pony tail*


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Beamodel

I was tempted to get this Duo.  

ST'icals has a 35% Sale going on.

You know I can't deal with them.

http://www.soultanicals.com/knotty-blue-detangling-duo/


----------



## Beamodel

Idart'shair

Are you doing your hair tonight? I'm not. I will probably do it in Sunday. Last time I did it was on Monday I think. 

My hair is really soft right now. I used APB leave in spray. I added pumpkin seed oil and avocado oil too it. Delish...


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair

I simply delete ST emails. Not interested


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel said:


> *Are you doing your hair tonight? I'm not. I will probably do it in Sunday. Last time I did it was on Monday I think.
> 
> My hair is really soft right now. I used APB leave in spray. I added pumpkin seed oil and avocado oil too it. Delish...*



Beamodel

 I just finished.



Beamodel said:


> *I simply delete ST emails. Not interested*


 
Beamodel

 I keep meaning to Unsubscribe.  But the PJ in me won't let me....


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Finished Up:
x1 Lee Stafford Crème (2 back ups & 4 on the way)
x1 HV ACV Rinse (3-4 back ups)
x4 2oz Bottles of AO Conditioner (have Full Sized Back Ups)


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair

I have no clue on what DC I will use. I still want some blue roze beauty. 

I might use APB conditioner with bask yam.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel said:


> I have no clue on what DC I will use. I still want some blue roze beauty.
> 
> *I might use APB conditioner with bask yam.*



Beamodel

 This Combo sounds Good!

 I need to see if BRB will have a July 4th Sale


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel

I'm liking the MN/Mega-Tek Combo.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair said:


> Beamodel  I'm liking the MN/Mega-Tek Combo.



IDareT'sHair

I'm sure that will give you some super growth. What is your hair length goal?


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair
Mi really hope blue roze does have a sale. I will snag me a few things. I don't know why but the pumpkin seed whip isn't on her site right now but it is on PT sight. 

Yet PT is out of stock of the pumpkin purée and BRB isn't.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel said:


> *I'm sure that will give you some super growth. What is your hair length goal?*


 
Beamodel

 I don't really have one.  But I'll know when I reach it.  Right now, it's more Hair Health.



Beamodel said:


> Mi really hope blue roze does have a sale. I will snag me a few things. *I don't know why but the pumpkin seed whip isn't on her site right now but it is on PT sight.
> 
> Yet PT is out of stock of the pumpkin purée and BRB isn't.*



Beamodel

 That's all mixed up!....


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Beamodel

I like APB's Red Velvet Cake scent.

 ETA:  I'm shocked there are so many Sales this weekend!


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair

Yea it's all mixed up and whatnot. 
I never tried APB red velvet scent. I'm gonna stick with marshmallow clouds and birthday cake. Maybe cookie dough too. Love those


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel

I'm not sure what APB scents I'll stick with?  

I do like Marshmallow & Birthday Cake.

I also like Buttercreme.  I still think I might want to try - Cotton Candy?


----------



## Brownie518

Hey girls. I just ordered Red velvet pudding. I'm sure I'll like the scent.

Can't lie..I was just looking at Soultanicals....


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *Hey girls. I just ordered Red velvet pudding. I'm sure I'll like the scent.
> 
> Can't lie..I was just looking at Soultanicals....*


 
Brownie518

 Girl, I wanted that Blue-Duo.  But Why?  I got 50-11 things that are similar.

 I agree 100%.  I think you will like Red Velvet Cake.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair

I like buttercream too but I will definitely keep getting (and have gotten) birthday cake & marshmallow clouds. 

I wonder how cotton candy smells like.


----------



## Beamodel

I might buy me two cocomallow cowash bars from cream and coco. That's one bar my hair absolutely loved

ETA: I ended up buying just one cowash bar. I really don't need any additional cleansers so I only got one.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel said:


> I might buy me two cocomallow cowash bars from cream and coco. *That's one bar my hair absolutely loved*
> 
> *ETA: I ended up buying just one cowash bar. I really don't need any additional cleansers so I only got one.*


 
Beamodel

 I was perusing the site and had looked at some Sea Salt Sealer. 

 When I got back to that item to add it in my cart & figure out shipping, it was OOS.

 How much was the Shipping on the Cowash Bar?


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair

$4.50 for one $5.50 for two. How much was it for you?


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair

Is the pumpkin purée comparable to anything? I know many things work for your hair and many things don't work for me. 

Just wanted to see if it was comparable to anything.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel said:


> *$4.50 for one $5.50 for two. How much was it for you?*



@Beamodel

I didn't get that far.  What I wanted was OOS



Beamodel said:


> @IDareT'sHair
> 
> *Is the pumpkin purée comparable to anything? I know many things work for your hair and many things don't work for me.
> 
> Just wanted to see if it was comparable to anything.*



@Beamodel

A medium weight crème. Like a cross between PLMB and DB's Transitioning Hair Crème.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair

I was lookin at that duo, too. That spritz has nice ingredients


----------



## Froreal3

:waves: 

I will be using Bee Mine Luscious for the time being. My APB stash is running low. I only have the watermelon line (cream, spray, and butta) a smidgen of Buttercream scented cream (which I can't locate at the moment ), and Cookie Dough Pudding. I haven't used the Watermelon yet because I'm staying with my sister and she is sensitive to scents. Anything I like, she pretty much can't stand...so I don't wanna take any chances. 

Oh and I just seen that my sister hasn't used not one thing that I gave her from my stash a couple months back...she couldn't care less about products like me. Now I feel like these things are back in my stash.  

I have a 50 dolla credit with Soultanicals.  I have been good because I am far from needing anything. My move has taken my mind off of product buying...for now. That duo looks interesting.


----------



## Angelbean

I need to hit pay nah on something' I think I am going to order from hh sometime this up coming week she just restoked the carrot cake icing and I never tried it and its 8oz for $10 I gotta get it lol


----------



## Angelbean

Oh and I used up a cheapie DC...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Froreal3

I hope you went ahead got that Duo? 

 At least one of us shoulda' got that joint!


----------



## Beamodel

Froreal3

That's very thoughtful of you. Yea watermelon is loud but I love the scent. That's nice you are being sensitive to her nose. 

When will the rest of your family join you? Have you started your new job yet? 

Yea, the stash you have her is pretty much your stash again, lol.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair

Hey girly... I don't know why I'm up this early. I decided I'm gonna use APB mask with yam instead of the blueberry DC. 

I forgot I had this. Only tried it once. 

How did your hair come out this morning? Do you wrap your hair? I used to. Maybe I should start doing that again instead if sleeping in a bun or two 2 strand twist.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My Hair Care came out okay. I usually just sleep in a Satin Cap.

ETA: I tried HH Big City Punch and I like it.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair

I only have one bottle of big city punch. It smells so lovely. I seen she made some new items. I'm still ticked she changed the ingredients to PLBM.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel

I used it for the 2nd time last night on dry hair.  

The 1st time I attempted to use it on damp hair as a Leave-In & my Hair dried kinda dry & crunchy, so I was in no hurry to pull it out again.

Last night after my Hair Dried, I did a couple spritz on dry hair and I liked it.  

So, I will use it this way.

I still have 1/2 bottle of the PLMB left from her original formula.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair

I dilute big city. I also dilute APB sprays too sometimes.


----------



## Froreal3

Beamodel said:


> Froreal3
> 
> That's very thoughtful of you. Yea watermelon is loud but I love the scent. That's nice you are being sensitive to her nose.
> 
> When will the rest of your family join you? Have you started your new job yet?
> 
> Yea, the stash you have her is pretty much your stash again, lol.



Lol I know right. So now I am adding those itemz back to my stash.  They include SSI Cococream,  ST Knot Sauce, ST Marulamuru, sample of PBN Murumuru, and sample of APB Red Velvet cream.

Yeah I will hold off on the watermelon till I get my own place hope in September.  

I did start my new job. It is just dd and I here. Dh will join next spring.  I will have my own place by the time he gets here.

Sent from my Snow White Frost Galaxy S4 using LHCF


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair

Went to pull out my APB chocolate mask to use later on and I just realized I only have two more sprays left. 

Pretty soon I'm gonna have to re-up. I have secer creams. Those take me a really long time to use up. Actually I haven't used up any of the creams and I've have them for a long time now. 

Ayurvedic birthday cake is half gone and watermelon (my sons cream) is half gone. They last a long time bc you only need a little bit.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel

I'm still spritzing my empty APB Hair Tonic.  I will spritz out every last drop.

I have x1 back up (which I'll save). 

I'll use up some of my other Spritz before I re-up.   

But the Hair Tonic is a definite repurchase.


----------



## Froreal3

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Froreal3
> 
> I hope you went ahead got that Duo?
> 
> At least one of us shoulda' got that joint!



I can't.  My stash is retarded and I live out of a closet. 

Sent from my Snow White Frost Galaxy S4 using LHCF


----------



## Froreal3

IDareT'sHair said:


> Beamodel
> 
> I'm still spritzing my empty APB Hair Tonic.  I will spritz out every last drop.
> 
> I have x1 back up (which I'll save).
> 
> I'll use up some of my other Spritz before I re-up.
> 
> But the Hair Tonic is a definite repurchase.



 You better pour that .5 oz of tonic right into your hair.

Sent from my Snow White Frost Galaxy S4 using LHCF


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Froreal3 said:


> I* can't. My stash is retarded and I live out of a closet.*
> 
> Sent from my Snow White Frost Galaxy S4 using LHCF



Froreal3

 I know. 

 But I wished one of us would have gotten that Berry Duo during that FLASH SALE for "Research Purposes"



Froreal3 said:


> *You better pour that .5 oz of tonic right into your hair.*
> 
> Sent from my Snow White Frost Galaxy S4 using LHCF


 
Froreal3

 Hush! 

 Girl...I keep turning & spritzin' She uses "nice" Spritz Bottles by the way.


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Beamodel
> 
> I was tempted to get this Duo.
> 
> ST'icals has a 35% Sale going on.
> 
> You know I can't deal with them.
> 
> http://www.soultanicals.com/knotty-blue-detangling-duo/



i should've gotten some mango slip dip, big size.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Golden75

You sure shoulda' G! 

 Especially at 35% off.


----------



## Froreal3

I just used up ST Wrapper's Kink Drink (or whatever it's called). No back ups. I like the rose water smell. It's a nice light refresher. I will repurchase at some point next time I get ST.

ETA: Just realized I had a APB Marshmallow cream. So yeah...smells nice and fresh. Just used some to twist up my bang.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Froreal3

I hope I like Kink Drink.  

I have 16oz's of that stuff and I'm not a fan of 'Roses'


----------



## FelaShrine

Beamodel said:


> IDareT'sHair
> 
> I only have one bottle of big city punch. It smells so lovely. I seen she made some new items. I'm still ticked she changed the ingredients to PLBM.



Im so jealous 

I want some city punch now! I miss it. lol I hope she has a sale soon.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Hey divas I did an overnight HOT with JOJ and I really liked the results. I'm steaming now with SD's Shea What Deux. Its my first time using it so I'll report back.

Sent from my XT1080 using LHCF


----------



## Froreal3

Bored and doing homework/studying, so I'm gonna put a bunch of oil on my hair/detangle prepoo right now.  Then I'll clarify with AO Swimmer's.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Golden75

Hey Ms. G! 

 Sitting here Baggying tryna' get my GHE on.


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Golden75  Hey Ms. G!   Sitting here Baggying tryna' get my GHE on.



IDareT'sHair Hey T!  I was thinking bout baggying, or at least cowashing a bit more while in da braids.  

You buy anything this week?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75

Product-wise No (at least I don't think so?). 

But I did buy a Blow Dryer this a.m. 

Oh, I did buy some Biotin from "Groupon." 

I may start on these after I run out of Viviscal. *but i don't count that*


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75

When you say cowashing more frequently.....how often would this be?

I feel myself creeping back to cowashing twice a week. 

Especially as the weather gets warmer and to remove these crazy Mega-Tek concoctions I've been using lately.

Marinating in all this Heat!


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair said:


> Golden75  Product-wise No (at least I don't think so?).  But I did buy a Blow Dryer this a.m.   Oh, I did buy some Biotin from "Groupon."  I may start on these after I run out of Viviscal. *but i don't count that*



IDareT'sHair I made it thru the week too.  I did see your blow dryer post.  Nice!  I want a new, but the one i have is still ticking.  Only complaint is its heavy!

I need to take my gnc vits.  Keep forgetting.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair

I bought me some MN. I will mix it with pumpkin seed oil


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair said:


> Golden75  When you say cowashing more frequently.....how often would this be?  I feel myself creeping back to cowashing twice a week.  Especially as the weather gets warmer and to remove these crazy Mega-Tek concoctions I've been using lately.  Marinating in all this Heat!



IDareT'sHair Once a week would be more frequent for me   maybe 2, if i use something with sulfur.   I need to get on some concoctions.  I do miss my hair a little though.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75 said:


> *I did see your blow dryer post. Nice! I want a new, but the one i have is still ticking. Only complaint is its heavy!*
> 
> I need to take my gnc vits. Keep forgetting.



@Golden75

This is the 1st Blow-Dryer I've ever owned. This one came "Highly" Recommended and it gets great reviews.



Beamodel said:


> *I bought me some MN. I will mix it with pumpkin seed oil*



@Beamodel

Great! Hopefully, you'll be able to use it without Headaches. 

I made a Mega-Tek/Paltas Bottle today. This will be interesting. 

Thanks for the 'tip' about adding Mega-Tek to Oils.

So far my Mega-Tek Concoctions are:
Plain
Mixed with M/N
Mixed with The Pomade Shop's Peppermint Pomade
Mixed with PALTAS


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair 

Have you seen any growth from paltas?

ETA: yes I'm hoping I don't get any headaches. Probably will. But I plan on adding a good but of pumpkin oil to it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75 said:


> Once a week would be more frequent for me  maybe 2, if i use something with sulfur. I need to get on some concoctions. *I do miss my hair a little though*.


 
Golden75

 I know you do G. 

 I want to try to stick to once a week, but it's hard. 

 If I totally 'relapse' I'll go back to once a week around September.

Beamodel

 How are you doing with mid-week washing?  Do you think You're back to twice a week?


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair

My he last time I washed was on Monday I think. I will wash tomorrow 

So far it's fine bc my hair is super soft and I've been super lazy anyways. I'm 4wks post and my new growth is getting thick.

This is around the time where i don't like washing as much bc if the manipulation between the two textures.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel

I had stopped using it because of the weight/consistency and the heat. 

But, I started back up today after catching up on that PALTAS Thread.

I haven't measured or anything per se, but I do like the oil and would like to think it's helping.

Besides that, you know I use way too much stuff to pinpoint anything down to anything specific.

However, I can say, that Lee Stafford Growth Rx has helped.  

That's why I pulled it out and incorporated it into my weekly regimen and ordered x4 more.

This Summer Imma be all about the Growth Aides, Baggying and staying up on my Moisture Game.


----------



## Brownie518

Hey ladies. I'm at work, of course. I'm in no mood, either 

Once it starts getting real hot and humid, I will definitely have to go back to the 2x washes. I'm good, now, though. 

I used that Naturelle Grow Rinse, I don't remember the name. With Marshmallow and ACV...Worked well


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Froreal3
> 
> I know.
> 
> But I wished one of us would have gotten that Berry Duo during that FLASH SALE for "Research Purposes"
> 
> 
> 
> @Froreal3
> 
> Hush!
> 
> Girl...I keep turning & spritzin' *She uses "nice" Spritz Bottles by the way*.



IDareT'sHair

She does have nice spritz bottles. I've never had a problem with any of the ones I have used. 

LOL research purposes. I could go for a 16oz Knot Sauce.


----------



## divachyk

I'm late signing on. Got APB today. The hand / body lotion in marshmallow clouds smell  I'm debating whether to crack open APB right away or save it for a little later.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *Hey ladies. I'm at work, of course. I'm in no mood, either *
> 
> Once it starts getting real hot and humid, I will definitely have to go back to the 2x washes. I'm good, now, though.
> 
> *I used that Naturelle Grow Rinse, I don't remember the name. With Marshmallow and ACV...Worked well*


 
Brownie518

 I'm never in the "mood"  That rinse sounds nice.  Is it pre-mixed?  Or do you have to add water?  

 Yeah, I feel like I'll be hittin' the twice a week cowash back up in the next few weeks/month.  Probably definitely in July/August.

 I like a nice ACV Rinse.  I bought the KBN ACV one. *can't wait to try*



Brownie518 said:


> *She does have nice spritz bottles. I've never had a problem with any of the ones I have used.
> *
> LOL research purposes. I could go for a 16oz Knot Sauce.



Brownie518

 Yeah.....I'll be saving those bottles to transfer stuff where the bottles aren't as good.

 Happy Nappy Honey has a 50% Flash Sale today 12-2.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Hey Girlz!

Been baggying most of the day.  Part of my personal mini G.A.'s challenge.

Not much going on.  Wondering when my HV will get here? 

That's about all I have coming.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> I'm never in the "mood"  That rinse sounds nice.  Is it pre-mixed?  Or do you have to add water?
> 
> Yeah, I feel like I'll be hittin' the twice a week cowash back up in the next few weeks/month.  Probably definitely in July/August.
> 
> I like a nice ACV Rinse.  I bought the KBN ACV one. *can't wait to try*
> 
> 
> 
> @Brownie518
> 
> Yeah.....I'll be saving those bottles to transfer stuff where the bottles aren't as good.
> 
> Happy Nappy Honey has a 50% Flash Sale today 12-2.


IDareT'sHair

That AV Rinse is really good!!  I used to get that all the time. 

I'm surprised by those APB spray bottles, especially since that leave in isn't as watery as you would think. I have quite a few so I'll be saving a couple, too.  
That Naturelle Grow has to be mixed, which I know you don't like, lol


divachyk - Open up that APB!!!!!


----------



## divachyk

Brownie518, ya know I am. I talk a good game. How 'bout dh went sniffing around my shipment and then decided he needed some new moisturizer for his hair...said he was tired of using Carol's Daughter. He's a sucker for items that smell good.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

You use to get NG's ACV Rinse all the time?  I didn't even know NG had one.

I decided to pull out the Slippery Elm and put it in Rotation.  I think I have x2 of those?

So, I'll be using that on Tuesday and maybe rotate it with Jasmine's AV Tahitian Vanilla.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Hey Ladies!

Welp. 

I know I'll be washing tomorrow (to remove Mega-Tek & other products). 

It's going to be really hot/humid today, So, I guess I'll spritz a few sprays of DB Herbal Spritz today under my Wig.

Will continue to LCO/Baggy for a few hours tonight.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair

Hey girly. I totally understanding needing that wash bc of MT and other stuff. 

I washed last night. My hair is so soft. U don't know if it's due to the pumpkinseed oil of the PLBM. 

I only have one and a half bottle of PLBM left. I might convo Devon about the ingredient change to see if it still performs the same. I need that conditioner in my life.


----------



## Ltown

Hi ladies!
Nothing new with hair, I'm actually using less so I still have a good stash, haven't used any of my apb leave in still using obis diet angling leavein.  
Got this from FB Claude


Claudie Revitalizer
3 hrs · 
Good afternoon from sunny Texas. I missed all of you!! Sorry for my absence from social media, it was necessary for me to do so . I needed the time to make positive changes .
My vacation is winding down!! Our flight is scheduled to leave tomorrow evening. The website will reopen on Wednesday. We will begin to update the formal FB, starting next week. I am using my IPhone, famous for auto correct, please excuse any typo .
Our newest wholesale account is Pampered & Twisted, formerly Pamered Tendrils. Pampered & Twisted is located in Texas. Thanks!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel said:


> *Hey girly. I totally understanding needing that wash bc of MT and other stuff.
> *
> I washed last night. My hair is so soft. U don't know if it's due to the pumpkinseed oil of the PLBM.
> 
> I only have one and a half bottle of PLBM left. *I might convo Devon about the ingredient change to see if it still performs the same. I need that conditioner in my life.*


 
Beamodel

 Yeah, Girl, it's all Hot & Stuff....  I almost feel like doing it tonight.

 Lemme know what she says about the reformulation.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My TS2 Shipped from Folica.


----------



## rileypak

Beamodel said:


> IDareT'sHair
> 
> Hey girly. I totally understanding needing that wash bc of MT and other stuff.
> 
> I washed last night. My hair is so soft. U don't know if it's due to the pumpkinseed oil of the PLBM.
> 
> I only have one and a half bottle of PLBM left. I might convo Devon about the ingredient change to see if it still performs the same. I need that conditioner in my life.



Beamodel I didn't notice too much of a change. A little less slippy and definitely much thicker than my old bottle. Let us know what she says about the changes please. I'm curious...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ladies!

Please continue to keep Ms. Curly & her Family in your prayers.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair said:


> Ladies!  Please continue to keep Ms. Curly & her Family in your prayers.



I definitely will IDareT'sHair :-(


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel

Thank you Lady.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel

 the APB Ayurvedic Hair Tonic & the APB Ayurvedic Crème in Marshmallow


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair

Thats good. I need to look at the hair tonic ingredients and see what type of tea is in there. I might try it next time I order from her. I am really like green tea. I have zero complaints about that one unlke black tea.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair

oh and Marshmallow clouds is wonderful. I have been using the leave in spray diluted with water and added pumpkin seed and avocado oil to.. Delish...

I have the marshmallow ayurvedic cream too but it is in the fridge. I have too many of APB creams open right now and need to work on using them up.


----------



## Froreal3

IDareT'sHair said:


> Ladies!
> 
> Please continue to keep Ms. Curly & her Family in your prayers.



Done

Sent from my Snow White Frost Galaxy S4 using LHCF


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Froreal3

Thanks Fro


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Beamodel

My Hairveda came today. I got:
x2 CoCasta Oils
x2 VF
x1 Ayosoya Oil (back up)

*I asked to be invoiced for x2 Hydrasilica Spritz, but they didn't.* 

ETA: Used up x1 APB Hair Tonic. I have x1 back up. (Pulled out LACE Ayurvedic Spritz)

 I am also using Darcy's Herbal Spritz


----------



## HanaKuroi

I feel a summer haul is in my future. The sun and wind are sooooooo drying. I am running low on everything. I am thinking of Natural Oasis, Komaza Care and more Darcy's. My collection dwindling.

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Beamodel  My Hairveda came today. I got: x2 CoCasta Oils x2 VF x1 Ayosoya Oil (back up)  *I asked to be invoiced for x2 Hydrasilica Spritz, but they didn't.*  ETA: Used up x1 APB Hair Tonic. I have x1 back up. (Pulled out LACE Ayurvedic Spritz)  I am also using Darcy's Herbal Spritz



IDareT'sHair

Nice stash from HV. I'm shocked BJ didn't invoice you for your extras


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel

Well, so am I actually.  They told me they would.  

They were probably rushing to get folks stuff out. 

I'm getting a Hydrasilica Spritz on a 'swap' anyway.  So, I'm good.

Surprising though, because you know BJ gets dat' paper.


----------



## Brownie518

Hey girls..
IDareT'sHair.  I love Marshmallow clouds!!! I think I only have that in Pudding, though


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

Hi Ms. B!

Loving LACE's Ayurvedic Spritz.  It's very, very nice.  

Used NG's Slippery Elm, Marshmallow Root, Cinnamon DC'er last night.

WOW!  Huge Revisited Hit!

I can't wait to pull out some Herbal Blends again now.


----------



## Brownie518

Yes that Slippery Elm is the bomb!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *Yes that Slippery Elm is the bomb!!*


 
Brownie518

 Um..Yeah..it is!

 I need to re-evaluate my NG Stash and see what's in there. 

 I did love that Ginger Peach Detangler.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 Beamodel

In case you're interested *cough* I emailed LACE Naturals and BlueRoze and inquired about a 4th of July Sale.

Vendors showed up and showed out Memorial Day.  I hope the 4th is a Repeat!

I'm ready for a mini-haul. 

Although, I need to reup on Mega-Tek soon.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair

I won't be doing any haulin...I was cleaning and rearranging and I am banned from APB for a while.  I have a HEALTHY stash of that, lol. The only thing I am allowing myself is SD if she opens on etsy...


----------



## Froreal3

IDareT'sHair said:


> Brownie518
> 
> Hi Ms. B!
> 
> Loving LACE's Ayurvedic Spritz.  It's very, very nice.
> 
> Used NG's Slippery Elm, Marshmallow Root, Cinnamon DC'er last night.
> 
> WOW!  Huge Revisited Hit!
> 
> I can't wait to pull out some Herbal Blends again now.



IDareT'sHair What's so good about the spritz?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Froreal3

Crazy soft, moisturized hair! 

I'm thinking I'm liking it better than APB (which I also like)


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Froreal3
> 
> Crazy soft, moisturized hair!
> 
> I'm thinking I'm liking it better than APB (which I also like)



IDareT'sHair STAAAAAHP IT!!! had me on LACE  4th July hurrup!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75 Froreal3


http://www.lacenatural.com/product/ayurvedic-hair-and-scalp-mist

Check it out!


----------



## Froreal3

^^^They will be my next new vendor. Them and BlueRoze. 

Just cowashed with Acai Berry Phyto and oil rinsed with HV Vatika. I have a little less than half the bottle of Acai Berry left. I figured it would give me a mid week protein boost. I really need to start cowashing twice a week so that I can use some of this stuff up more quickly. Moisturized with ST Mango Dip. It's used up now. I feel satisfaction when I toss a bottle in the trash. No back ups.   It smells very good and has a ton of slip. Love this stuff. But alas, I am trying to go through my stash right now. I will repurchase in the future.

Sealed with Keravada Fenugreek in Oats & Honey. Smells lovely.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair said:


> Brownie518 Beamodel  In case you're interested *cough* I emailed LACE Naturals and BlueRoze and inquired about a 4th of July Sale.  Vendors showed up and showed out Memorial Day.  I hope the 4th is a Repeat!  I'm ready for a mini-haul.  Although, I need to reup on Mega-Tek soon.



IDareT'sHair

Thanks doll. Hopefully they will have a sale. Y'all got me thinking about NG now. I don't have any in my stash. I might revisit them one day.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Beamodel

I'm glad I revisited Naturelle. Especially after @Brownie518 kept talmbout it.

I still need to check my Stash. I know I have another Slippery Elm an Herbal Grow and maybe 1 other one.

I'll also reup on the Ginger Peach at some point.


----------



## FelaShrine

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Golden75
> 
> This is the 1st Blow-Dryer I've ever owned. This one came "Highly" Recommended and it gets great reviews.



I should def get a blowdryer esp since I only wanna go to the salon once or twice a month instead of every week for setting since i do the wash stuff before i go there, which one did you get?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

FelaShrine

TS2 Pro from Folica.  It comes highly recommended.  Tourmaline & Ionic.  

1875 Watts and it gets great reviews.


----------



## HanaKuroi

I just hauled on Hattache and I am about to place a big order for more 7lb conditioners on Ingredientstodiefor. 

After this I will go sit down somewhere. I was going to ask someone in here to stop me, but I knew I would probably buy even more if I did.

I bought Darcy's, Anita grant, and Afroveda mostly. I am very excited. 

I was out of so many things. I was so upset.

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## HanaKuroi

Apparently there was an Afroveda gate before my time. I wonder if it is too late to cancel part of my order?

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## chebaby

my co worker just told me shes going to get a keratin treatment after work today. i cant wait to hear about the process and see how her hair turns out(not thaat im interested in getting it myself).
her hair is really thin IMO and always seems flat ironed with in an inch of its life, which is odd because i could have sworn she told me she washes her hair everyday. and she black so i know she aint washing and flat ironing everyday.
sometimes it looks like she wears a wet pony that dries straight because her hair is relaxed bone straight anyway so maybe she isnt flat ironing.

lawd i cant wait. now i can talk hair to a co worker. although she aint as involved as i am we can still chat.


----------



## faithVA

HanaKuroi said:


> I just hauled on Hattache and I am about to place a big order for more 7lb conditioners on Ingredientstodiefor.
> 
> After this I will go sit down somewhere. I was going to ask someone in here to stop me, but I knew I would probably buy even more if I did.
> 
> I bought Darcy's, Anita grant, and Afroveda mostly. I am very excited.
> 
> I was out of so many things. I was so upset.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using LHCF



You getting anything else from ITDF?


----------



## faithVA

I'm cowashing twice a week to roll through some stuff. I should have used up a conditioner, leave-in, oil and styler by the end of the month at this rate. Then I will be free to buy some stuff from my wish list.


----------



## Beamodel

chebaby

Hey girly... Are you no longer posting videos?


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair

Errrrr no longer in Kansas anymore ToTo lol


----------



## chebaby

Beamodel said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Hey girly... Are you no longer posting videos?


 i havent posted one in a long time becuase ive been so busy. i do want to start back up again.


----------



## Froreal3

faithVA said:


> I'm cowashing twice a week to roll through some stuff. I should have used up a conditioner, leave-in, oil and styler by the end of the month at this rate. Then I will be free to buy some stuff from my wish list.



I'm doing the same thing. I'm cowashing and will be oil rinsing an extra time during the week. I will still DC only once per week faithVA.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel said:


> Errrrr no longer in Kansas anymore ToTo lol


 
Beamodel

 Um..Yeah..erplexed



chebaby said:


> *i havent posted one in a long time becuase ive been so busy. i do want to start back up again.*


 
chebaby

Man....Whatever....


----------



## HanaKuroi

faithVA said:


> You getting anything else from ITDF?



Yes. The intense moisture, deep cond, and intense reconstructor, hair cleansing creme and the healthy locks growth complex.

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## faithVA

HanaKuroi said:


> Yes. The intense moisture, deep cond, and intense reconstructor, hair cleansing creme and the healthy locks growth complex.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using LHCF



Have you used the growth complex before? I have a sample but have not used it?


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair said:


> Beamodel  Um..Yeah..erplexed  chebaby Man....Whatever....



IDareT'sHair

Lol. I just freshened up my hair with a weeee but of moisture. I used HH soft coconut marshmallow   And sealed with pumpkin seed oil.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

When are you doing your Hair Beamodel  Sunday?


----------



## HanaKuroi

faithVA said:


> Have you used the growth complex before? I have a sample but have not used it?



I haven't used it before. I plan on  using it from the middle of July until the middle of October. I'll keep you informed of my progress.

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair said:


> When are you doing your Hair Beamodel  Sunday?



IDareT'sHair

Yes. I will do it Sunday. Are you gonna do yours tomorrow?


----------



## Brownie518

Hey ladied. Whats been goin on? Did I miss anything good? 

I'm about to massage in some Trigga and let it soak in til I wash later. I'm in use up mode right now


----------



## Golden75

I am so happy it's Friday.  What a whackalicious week at work


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Evening PJ's!

I am too tired to do my Hair tonight, so I will do it in the a.m.  

I'll get up early and apply b.a.s.k. Apple Sorghum and let it sit a few hours and Cowash out.

OT:  I did hear back from both LACE and BlueRoze and both are having Sales!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75

For some reason, it was a long hard week wasn't it?

But....I got a package of Deliciousness from a very sweet PJ....  *thank you very much*

And by Blow Fryer came!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75

I went into Family Dollar on my way to work and bought a back up tube of M/N.

Them guys at the Register gone start thinkin' I'm good & NAS'TAY!...


----------



## divachyk

Popping in to say hello! Dh and I took a weekend trip out of town for an event. I will be popping in and out over the weekend. Y'all behave now, ya hea'


----------



## IDareT'sHair

divachyk

Have Fun Lady!


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair said:


> Golden75
> 
> I went into Family Dollar on my way to work and bought a back up tube of M/N.
> 
> *Them guys at the Register gone start thinkin' I'm good & NAS'TAY*!...



 IDareT'sHair

I'm too tired to wash too.  Tomorrow it is.  I gotta tighten up these braids and I want to wash before I do.


----------



## Golden75

divachyk said:


> Popping in to say hello! Dh and I took a weekend trip out of town for an event. I will be popping in and out over the weekend. Y'all behave now, ya hea'



Have fun divachyk!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75

Um...Yeah...they probably thinkin' I'm working the Nite Shift on the Skreets.:whipgirl:


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair

I'm glad LACE and Blue Roze will have a sale. I hope it's a good one


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75

Hey G -- next time I need to reup on M/N, Imma go to a different Family Dollar.

I can't go back in there anytime soon.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel

Hopefully, you'll get to try BRB enough before the Sale to determine if you like it.

I definitely want some more Manuka Honey and something a few items.


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair said:


> Golden75
> 
> Hey G -- next time I need to reup on M/N, Imma go to a different Family Dollar.
> 
> I* can't go back in there anytime soon*.



IDareT'sHair Yea before you become the talk of the town


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Hey divas
Seems I missed everyone. divachyk Have fun. I'm glad DH is feeling better.

I'll come on tomorrow when I'm under the steamer with my DC.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Pampered&Twisted Natural Hair Boutique (formerly Pampered Tendrils)

20% off $50.00 Code = *HOT14*

Saturday & Sunday Only (also applies In-Store)


http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=...tYG4CQ&usg=AFQjCNFoHu7Y81G1Ked8dIXHYhx9Yh9DMA


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair

Thanks girly. I might get my blue roze from PT. I wish I knew how much BRB discount was going to be


----------



## divachyk

Random observation: APB hair crème works really good when sealed with oil. It works exceptionally great when sealed with her hair/body butta.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Beamodel

BRB is usually about 30%. I don't think I've seen it less than.

 I wish I could think of $50 worth of stuff for PT.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Sitting here in Apple Sorghum.  Will wash it out around 11:00 -12:00.  

Probably won't be a repurchase when I finish it up.  I could spend my $14.00 on  something else. *shrugs*

Beamodel


----------



## faithVA

IDareT'sHair said:


> Golden75
> 
> Hey G -- next time I need to reup on M/N, Imma go to a different Family Dollar.
> 
> I can't go back in there anytime soon.



That's funny. I wonder if they have a nickname for you. :lol


----------



## Froreal3

Morning! Wondering if I should partake in the BRB. She seems to have frequent enough sales though. I need my stash down to at least 50% of what I have though. That's gonna probably take another couple months. My plan is to wash my hair twice a week and dd's once a week, up from once every 2. Now that she's out of those cornrows for her graduation, this should work. 

I think I will be ready to start buying goodies in September. Now that I've tried so many, I can be more picky.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Froreal3 said:


> *Now that I've tried so many, I can be more picky. *


 
Froreal3

 This is so true.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@faithVA

Yesterday, I had it upside down between the Laundry Detergent and the Clorox Wipes.

Although he still had to turn it over and pick it up to scan it.

So I kept my head down after pulling my card out like I was rifling through my Wallet looking for something while he rang me up.

It's so convenient because it's like 2 buildings over from my job. 

 But I may hafta' find another one close by.erplexed


----------



## Froreal3

Tomorrow I'll DC with some SD RCA.  That stuff smells so good. IDK, it's competing with VS for the top DC spot.

My problem is moisturizers/leave ins and my butters. I have so damn many, it's not even funny. smdh I'mma try to work on my APB stuff first, then I'll move on to the randomness. Probably finally use up the other half of that 12 oz. Shea Moisture Curl Enhancing Smoothie. That's some good stuff right thurr, but of course I have product ADD.

ETA: Why do I feel so thirsty to use up my stuff just so I can end up buying more?


----------



## Golden75

Finished up SSI Riche   I should have 3 in the stash . Will cowash w/ blueberry sometime today.

I have to look at BRB.  I don't need to purchase nothing, except spritzers.  I'll probably grab the LACE spritz.


----------



## divachyk

I always look for a BSS when out of town, hoping it's gonna be a PJ's dream. I'm convinced, all of them are the same and it really doesn't help that handmades have made me a BSS snob.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75 said:


> Finished up SSI Riche  I should have 3 in the stash . *Will cowash w/ blueberry sometime today.*
> 
> I have to look at BRB. I don't need to purchase nothing, except spritzers. *I'll probably grab the LACE spritz.*



@Golden75

Yeah, I need to cowash soon. I will not repurchase b.a.s.k. Apple Sorghum.

I could be using that $14 for something else.

I may get x2 of these.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75

Speaking of Spritzers! *YUM*

I can wait to try my Alikay Naturals and Mr. Bel Nouvo one(s).  

They both look simply delish!

I am also excited to try the SSI Tahitian.

And naturally my HTN Follicle Booster, which is a Summer time FAV of FAV's.


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Golden75
> 
> Yeah, I need to cowash soon. I will not repurchase b.a.s.k. Apple Sorghum.
> 
> I could be using that $14 for something else.
> 
> I may get x2 of these.



IDareT'sHair Dayum the Apple is all dat on my hair.  I haven't used it was a prepoo only a sealer.  Hair stays soft for days! 

I may get 2 also.  And maybe the Brahmi DC, may be.


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair said:


> Golden75
> 
> Speaking of Spritzers! *YUM*
> 
> I can wait to try my Alikay Naturals and Mr. Bel Nouvo one(s).
> 
> They both look simply delish!
> 
> I am also excited to try the SSI Tahitian.
> 
> And naturally my HTN Follicle Booster, which is a Summer time FAV of FAV's.



IDareT'sHair I want the Alikay Lemongrass spritz too.  Where did you purchase from?  I should check Target site to see if there is a sale.  I been rotating the SSI Tahitian, APB & HTN Follicle.


----------



## HanaKuroi

IDareT'sHair said:
			
		

> Sitting here in Apple Sorghum.  Will wash it out around 11:00 -12:00.
> 
> Probably won't be a repurchase when I finish it up.  I could spend my $14.00 on  something else. *shrugs*
> 
> Beamodel



I don't prepoo with it. I use it for sealing or on  clean, damp hair before bed. When I use it on naked damp hair, I put on four sections and braid it up. The next morning it has soaked in and my hair is soft and shiny.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75

I got my Alikay from Pampered Tendrils aka Pampered & Twisted.

Looked at the Lemongrass.  It gets great reviews on YT, but I am afraid something in it (Lemons) may not agree with my Scalp.  So I got the other one.  Knot something or other.

Girl, I have a PT Cart sitting out there Locked & Loaded.  I have x2 BRB Rhassoul Coffee & Cocoa DC'ers and another KBN ACV Rinse and PBN Mango Tea Scalp Butter to get to my Fiddy.

Um....Okay....Maybe I'm using the Apple-tini thingy wrong.  

I also tried it as a Sealer and didn't think I liked it that way? Love the scent tho'. HanaKuroi

I think I prefer a Butter to seal?

I swapped my other bottle.  I have other Pre-Rx's I think I like better.


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Beamodel
> 
> BRB is usually about 30%. I don't think I've seen it less than.
> 
> *I wish I could think of $50 worth of stuff for PT*.



IDareT'sHair I tried too.  I don't need $50 worth of stuff, I need $25


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75

I have:
x2 Cocoa, Coffee and Rhassoul
x1 KBN ACV Rinse
x1 Anita Grant Oil


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair
Golden75

If I get my blue roze from PT along with the LACE spray IDare talking about I will meet the $50 min. 

I'm scared of the LACE spray bc it has aloe in it but if it don't work, I will just give it away


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel

It has Fenugreek in it too.  I noticed it.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair said:


> Beamodel  It has Fenugreek in it too.  I noticed it.



IDareT'sHair
It looks really good too. I hope that spray works for me. 

Have you tried the okra curl cream from brb. I'm thinking of buying that. Or the pumpkin seed whip.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel said:


> *Have you tried the okra curl cream from brb. I'm thinking of buying that. Or the pumpkin seed whip.*



@Beamodel

I 'think' I Sold the Okra Winfrey Curl Crème?  

I had x2 of those and think I sold them on the Exchange. I think I 'felt' it would probably work better on Natural Hair (for some reason?)erplexed

Can't remember why I sold it???

The Pumpkin Seed Whip is the bomb.com

What I have is:
x2 Manuka Honey Conditioners
x2 Chia Tea Rx
x1 Cherry Leave-In
x1 Coconut Leave-In
x1 Pumpkin Seed Hair Whip
x1 Pumpkin Seed Puree


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair

Thanks, I will drop the curl cream then. I kinda was thinking the same way. I was looking at the leave in but aloe is way to high up on the ingredient list for me. No bueno. Aloe acts like a protein and makes my hair hard and crunchy.


----------



## Beamodel

I have the following in my cart:

Coco DC
Manila honey conditioner 
Pumpkin seed whip 
Lace Ayurvedic spray

Total $56 before discount. Tis all... 

IDareT'sHair


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75 Beamodel

I'm steaming with the last corner of a sample of the BRB Cocoa, Coffee, Rhassoul DC'er I got from another Poster.

Used up.  No Back Ups.  Definite Repurchase.


----------



## Golden75

Beamodel said:


> IDareT'sHair
> Golden75
> 
> If I get my blue roze from PT along with the LACE spray IDare talking about I will meet the $50 min.
> 
> I'm scared of the LACE spray bc it has aloe in it but if it don't work, I will just give it away



Beamodel I was thinking that too, but I would have to get 2 of each spray or look for some other things.  I really do not want to introduce another leave-in, moisturizer or DC to the stash.

I'll probably just wait for LACE sale.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel said:


> I have the following in my cart:
> 
> Coco DC
> Manila honey conditioner
> *Pumpkin seed whip *
> Lace Ayurvedic spray
> 
> Total $56 before discount. Tis all...


 
Beamodel

 Wait on your Mail for that one.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75 said:


> *I really do not want to introduce another leave-in, moisturizer or DC to the stash.*
> 
> I'll probably just wait for LACE sale.


 
Golden75

 Good Point. 

 And I swore I wouldn't buy nerrah another DC'er.erplexed  

 And got the nerve to have x2 BRB Cocoa, Coffee Rhassouls sitting in that Cart.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair

What's wrong with me. Totally forgot! Thanks girly....


----------



## Beamodel

Golden75
IDareT'sHair

See I think I'm starting to get "bored" with my DC's. Although they work, I'm usually reluctant to try new DC's. But I'm gonna take a chance with BRB coco DC and the manukau honey conditioner.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel

Not sure if I'll get my PT stuff or not?  I need to look at that Cart again.

Mine was about $55.00 (before the discount). But Shipping will be added right back in there.erplexed


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair

Yea that's true. I wish it was 20% plus free shipping


----------



## Golden75

Beamodel said:


> Golden75
> IDareT'sHair
> 
> See I think I'm starting to get "bored" with my DC's. Although they work, I'm usually reluctant to try new DC's. But I'm gonna take a chance with BRB coco DC and the manukau honey conditioner.





IDareT'sHair said:


> Beamodel
> 
> Not sure if I'll get my PT stuff or not?  I need to look at that Cart again.
> 
> Mine was about $55.00 (before the discount). But Shipping will be added right back in there.erplexed



Beamodel & IDareT'sHair the BRB DC's do sound nice.  I'm going to try my best to hold out till fall for more DC's.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Beamodel

I need to go "Deep" into my DC'er Stash and use a bunch of stuff.

My new DC Rotation is:
NG's Slippery Elm, Marshmallow Root & Cinnamon *open*
Bee Mine Bee-U-Ti-Ful
Jasmine's Avocado DC'er in Tahitian Vanilla


----------



## Golden75

Beamodel said:


> IDareT'sHair
> 
> Yea that's true. I wish it was 20% plus free shipping



Beamodel They'd have my money if this was the case


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel said:


> Yea that's true. *I wish it was 20% plus free shipping*



Beamodel

 Me Too!


Golden75 said:


> the BRB DC's do sound nice. *I'm going to try my best to hold out till fall for more DC's.*


 
Golden75

 As my mother use to say: _I need my Head examined _if I buy another DC'er......  *looks at pt cart again*


----------



## Beamodel

Golden75
IDareT'sHair

Arrgggg decisions, decisions lol.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75

You are right G -- I don't need anything 'new'.  Period.  Seriously. For-real.edu

No Oil. No R/O's. No L-I's. No DC'ers. No Lotions. No Cremes. No Butters. No Spritz. No Grease. 


But I want something.............


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Beamodel @Golden75

The only thing I could justify buying with a 'somewhat' clear conscience is another bottle of Mega-Tek.

In fact, I think I will go do that.

All that other stuff is back ups, to the back ups or duplicates to the duplicates.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair

Thats a good idea for you. But in my case it will be my first time buying/trying.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel

I just went ahead and got a bottle of Pet Rebuilder instead. 

That is something I do actually need.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair said:


> Beamodel  I just went ahead and got a bottle of Pet Rebuilder instead.  That is something I do actually need.



IDareT'sHair

Lol, that's always welcomed and needed


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel

Girl, if I woulda' bought anything else today, it just wouldna' made any sense. erplexed 

I'll wait & see what I do on these 4th of July Sales.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Beamodel

Not the most 'exciting' purchase, but needed. 

Especially if Imma stick with it all Summer.

I like getting all the "Fun" Stuff - this is more like Maintenance. 

Just like reupping on AE Garlic, Viviscal, Henna & Indigo, Plastic Caps or buying Relaxer.....

It's more of a necessity-type purchase instead of the fun hair haul stuff.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair

I think I'm going to just wait for BRB actual sale instead of getting it from Pampered n Twisted


----------



## faithVA

IDareT'sHair said:


> @faithVA
> 
> Yesterday, I had it upside down between the Laundry Detergent and the Clorox Wipes.
> 
> Although he still had to turn it over and pick it up to scan it.
> 
> So I kept my head down after pulling my card out like I was rifling through my Wallet looking for something while he rang me up.
> 
> It's so convenient because it's like 2 buildings over from my job.
> 
> But I may hafta' find another one close by.erplexed



Just pick it up when someone else is at the cash register. That same person may not be working every day.


----------



## Brownie518

Hey y'all..

I DC with Slippery Elm last night. Finished it up...love that DC. I'm trying not to buy anything else right now....soo hard!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

Hey Girl.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

Yeah...that Slippery Elm is nice.  Glad it's in my current rotation.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel

I bought some Biotin a while back w/Groupon.  

I put my Viviscal up and will try this Biotin for a few months.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair said:


> Beamodel  I bought some Biotin a while back w/Groupon.  I put my Viviscal up and will try this Biotin for a few months.



IDareT'sHair

I wish I was good with taking pills. I just forget to take them so I do to even wonna play myself and act like I will keep up with it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Beamodel

Imma see what this 5,000 mcg Biotin does over these summer months.


----------



## Froreal3

Dcing right now with some SD Avocado Pudding. This is good stuff. It just smells like avocados...I love sweeter or warm scents.  That's ok. It's almost done. About 1/4 of the jar left. Probably won't repurchase because I love the RCA and VS more.

I'm almost done with KV Fenugreek in Oats & Honey. Been using it under my DC. I want to get their cocleanser again. That stuff made my hair feel really good. I got it from the Etsy back in the fall before they changed it to the 4 in 1, so hopefully it isn't changed.

In other news, I'm done with something else. Shea Moisture Coconut & Hibiscus Cocleanser/Cowash. I like this stuff. Smells good, decent slip, nice creamy consistency. I will repurchase after I get my stash more reasonable. Hopefully some time in September.


----------



## Froreal3

Just thinking about my first purchase when I get my stash down. Probably will be something from Soultanicals (since I don't have to spend any money on it due to my 50 dolla credit)  If it takes two months, that's ok. It will be free. 

I wanna get some pomade shop again too. hmmm...getting excited already.


----------



## Beamodel

Morning ladies. I'm currently sitting with henna in my hair with a few teas mixed in it. 

Trying to do my hair early so I can still get out and about today. 

Will wash with Shea moisture yucca shampoo mixed with KV fenugreek oil. I am really liking mixing oils in my shampoo. 

I will follow up with Sitrinillah and bask YAM. I love that stuff. Probably bc I love Meadowsfoam oil. 

I will use PLBM as my leave in and seal with avocado oil or Meadowsfoam oil. 


Oh I used up KV Brahmi oil. I have a few back ups. Two Fenugreek oils. One hibiscus and one Bhringaraj oil.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel

I want some Meadowfoam Oil and also some Rosemary EO to mix with maybe EVOO or maybe mix a few drops in JBCO E.D.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair 

I think I might make a PT order after all. I want KV oil with coffee green tea and nettle. It's good for DHT. 

I was about to get it from KV themselves but I remember PT has it too.  So I might get my blue roze, KV and try the lace spray. If I don't like it I'm gonna send it to u


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel

I do like the LACE Sprtiz (because of the Ingredients and all), but I'm thinking I like APB's Hair Tonic a wee bit more.

That is strictly because my hair dried a little hard yesterday using the LACE Spritz for my L-I and I never had that happen with APB Tonic.erplexed

However, as a Spritz on 'dry hair' it works great.

So...um....you might wanna add something else to your Cart instead.  

What were you getting from BRB?  The Manuka Honey Conditioner?


----------



## Froreal3

PT has KV? That's nice to know since there might be some things I want to get from different vendors w/out having to pay shipping more than once.

I have yet to try this tonic. I'm already spoiled by the regular leave in sprays. I am also not too fond of herbal smells.  I like to smell like a bakery.

IDareT'sHair what is good from BRB? Not that I need anything...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Froreal3

I like the Pumpkin Seed Hair Whip & the Pumpkin Puree.  

I also like the Cocoa Coffee Rhassoul DC'er a lot too.  

I have but still haven't tried:

Coconut Milk Leave In
Chai Pre-Rx
Cherry Leave-In
Manuka Honey Conditioner

The Coconut Milk, Chai, and Manuka all get great reviews.  I haven't heard anything about the Cherry Leave-In?  

But if it's like the Pumpkin Puree, I'm sure I'll love it too.  From the bottle, it appears to be about the same consistency.

I had x2 of the Okra Curl Crème, but pretty sure I sold them on the Exchange Forum.  

And I think I sold it because it had a slight hold and was for twist outs etc........and I wasn't looking for anything with a "Hold" although the ingredients were great.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair

Girl I changed my mind again lol. Yea I was gonna get the Manuka honey and the coco DC. I'm just gonna wait for blue roze. 

I have too many KV oils to use up still plus ur analysis on lace spritz. 

I said when I make another APB order I will try the tonic


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel said:


> *Girl I changed my mind again lol.* Yea I was gonna get the Manuka honey and the coco DC. *I'm just gonna wait for blue roze.*
> 
> I have too many KV oils to use up still plus ur analysis on lace spritz.
> 
> I said when I make another APB order I will try the tonic



@Beamodel

Smart.

Yeah, for me, it performed a lot better on dry hair. 

Using it yesterday as a L-I on wet/damp hair my hair dried kinda crunchy like it did with HH's Big City Punch.

Which also happens to work better for me on dry hair.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair

My hair feels gross. I'm about to cowash it and let it air dry. Dnt know what the problem is. Might have added too much oil or something. 

I like fit free flowing hair. And right now it's far frm tht.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel

What are you cowashing with?  Are you going to DC?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Beamodel

I brewed my Coffee for Tuesday. I guess I'm officially back on twice a week for the moment.

Especially since I'm using MN/MT etc....


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair said:


> Beamodel  What are you cowashing with?  Are you going to DC?



IDareT'sHair

I used Shea moisture yucca shampoo and purification masque. Now my hair feels much better. 

I didn't do another DC. I just applied HH PLBM and sealed with Sarenzo chocolate butter. 

I think I messed up and added too much KV oil


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Beamodel  I brewed my Coffee for Tuesday. I guess I'm officially back on twice a week for the moment.  Especially since I'm using MN/MT etc....



IDareT'sHair 

I'm still holding on to once a week but my new growth is starting to get thick and that will cause me to moisturize it more often with more washes. 

I will probably go back to twice a week washes in about 2 or 3 weeks. By that time I will be 7/8 wks post.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel

You got me wanting another KV Kenyan Coffee Hair Oil (I love that stuff). 

I think I may have like x1 Fenugreek one left and x1 of the Sea Kelp, Spirulina one.

I wish I could get a good Sale and some Free Shipping w/o having to spend an arm & a leg.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair

You're back to 2x a week now?? I might have to switch soon, too, using my oil mix more often. 

I finished up a CD Monoi Anti Breakage spray, 2 backups


----------



## Beamodel

Brownie518

I pulled out my APB leave in pudding. Lawd, straight moist moist moist hair. I have it in caramel crunch scent and it smells delicious.


----------



## Froreal3

Beamodel said:


> Brownie518
> 
> I pulled out my APB leave in pudding. Lawd, straight moist moist moist hair. I have it in caramel crunch scent and it smells delicious.



I just used mine today in cookie dough scent. This ish is addictive. Beamodel


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair

Ugh, my hair feels horrid this morning. I might have to wash and DC again tonight or something. Maybe I should clarify too. 

My new growth is getting wild and unbearable. I might be witching to bi weekly washes sooner than I thought. 

It feels like I need straight up pure moisture and nothing else. This was my first time mixing my henna with tea and maybe that was too much. I normally mix it with only water. I guess I know better now. 

My hair feels very course and dull if that makes sense.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel said:


> *It feels like I need straight up pure moisture and nothing else.* *This was my first time mixing my henna with tea and maybe that was too much. I normally mix it with only water. I guess I know better now.
> 
> My hair feels very course and dull if that makes sense.*


 
Beamodel

 It does make sense.  It was probably the Tea.  You know your Hair is picky with Tea.

 Yeah...get that Moisture Level back up.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair

Yea, I'm gonna just redo the whole thing :-(


----------



## Brownie518

Hey, girls..What's going on? I'm at work, thinking about hair products, lol!

I'm still goin hard on my APB Hair Tonic and Pudding combo. Still in use up mode, too. 

IDareT'sHair Beamodel For my GA thing, I mixed some JBCO with Megatek and added a little of that APB oil I have for the Birthday Cake scent. Good so far. 

Did anyone get that Happy Nappy Groupon thing?????


----------



## Beamodel

Brownie518
IDareT'sHair

My hair was jacked up from adding tea to my henna. Today I sprayed APB leave in spray, APB leave in pudding and sealed with Vatika oil. Now my hair feels much better. 

APB is a life saver I tell ya. I'm gonna order another pudding in marshmallow clouds scent and if course another mmc spray. 

I don't need anymore creams. I'm using them but slowly. I love the oil too. I have it in birthday cake scent.

I'm also gonna get another body lotion in birthday cake scent. Everyone always tell me I smell so good even hours after applying it.


----------



## Brownie518

Beamodel

I ordered the set with the Shower gel, lotion, and scrub in Birthday Cake 
I am going thru my Puddings quicker than I thought I would. I'm almost finished with another BDay Cake one and then I'll switch back to the Marshmallow Clouds.


----------



## Beamodel

Brownie518

That's some good stuff. Yummy...


----------



## Brownie518

Beamodel

Yep, sure is!!!


----------



## Beamodel

Thinking about ordering NG conditioner again. Or should I get those two from Blue Roze. 

Arrgg, I don't know. Decisions decisions. 

Y'all help me plz!


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Beamodel What NG conditioner are you thinking about getting? If I have it I'll send it to you so then you can purchase the Blue Roze.


----------



## Beamodel

curlyhersheygirl

I was looking at the marshmallow root or the mango/coconut water DC.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Beamodel Ok I'll check the stash BRB


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Beamodel I have a slippery elm, marshmallow root & cinnamon. Is that the one you're talking about?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Evenin' Ladies.  

Sitting here in Lee Stafford getting ready to DC (Naturelle Grow's Slippery Elm, Marshmallow & Cinnamon).

Used up my Enso Naturals Green Tea Cleansing Conditioner.  (Zero back ups *cries*)


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Hey sis
I'm crying along with you. Enso products were the bomb.com

Sent from my XT1080 using LHCF


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair said:


> Evenin' Ladies.  Sitting here in Lee Stafford getting ready to DC (Naturelle Grow's Slippery Elm, Marshmallow & Cinnamon).  Used up my Enso Naturals Green Tea Cleansing Conditioner.  (Zero back ups *cries*)



IDareT'sHair

Ooooooh I know you using up Enzo was a tough one for you.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl Beamodel

Yeah.  I hated to 'use that up'.  

I have not found another Cleansing Conditioner that do what it do.  

And Lawd knows I have tried many. 

Price. Performance. Scent. Customer Service (for me), Sales.....it was the entire package.

Such a Loss.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel

I'm thinking September-ish, I'll return to once per week washing/cowashing.

As long as I'm using MT/MN/PALTAS/Pomade Shop Pomades etc.....I'll need to stay up on at least twice per week.

It's also making me use Cleansing Conditioners more too. 

I eyeballed HH's Dark Honey Rinse the other day.  I hate to use my last one because it is also discontinued (I think).erplexed


----------



## Ltown

Hi ladies!
curlyhersheygirl, glad to hear that little one is doing good.

Nothing new as usual with me and hair, i'm just getting old long hair don't care today is my birthday and I took off as usual, reflecting on my life and goals. I got a pedicure today and free meal from Genghis grill (its like a monocles barbeque).  I don't eat cake but wanted a cupcake, why all the shops are closed down so went my Mrs, Fields and got me a pecan brownie.  back to the workplace tomorrow.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Ltown Happy Birthday sis  May God continue to bless you

Sent from my XT1080 using LHCF


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ltown

Aww Sookie Sookie Nah.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair said:


> Beamodel  I'm thinking September-ish, I'll return to once per week washing/cowashing.  As long as I'm using MT/MN/PALTAS/Pomade Shop Pomades etc.....I'll need to stay up on at least twice per week.  It's also making me use Cleansing Conditioners more too.  I eyeballed HH's Dark Honey Rinse the other day.  I hate to use my last one because it is also discontinued (I think).erplexed



IDareT'sHair

Yes. While using those, twice a week is necessary. My new growth is serous right now and I'm only 5wks post.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl

Hey Swirl Curl....What's new in the Hair World??? 

Anything???

What you using good this summer?


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair

I think HH dark honey is discontinued. I only have one bottle too. Today is her birthday too.


----------



## Beamodel

Ltown 

Happy birthday girly... Hope you are enjoying it

ETA: ummm that brownie sounds yummy


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair

I Made my first purchase frm HH post drama. She has a 31% off sale (HBD31). I needed to reup on my beloved PLBM. Hopefully I like the new formulation. She said it still performs the same. We shall see...


----------



## rileypak

Beamodel said:


> IDareT'sHair
> 
> I Made my first purchase frm HH post drama. She has a 31% off sale (HBD31). I needed to reup on my beloved PLBM. Hopefully I like the new formulation. She said it still performs the same. We shall see...



Beamodel I hope you still like it! 

I want someone to try the new Carrot Cake Icing moisturizer and report how it works now that it's no longer a butter *just putting that out in the universe*


----------



## Beamodel

rileypak said:


> Beamodel I hope you still like it!  I want someone to try the new Carrot Cake Icing moisturizer and report how it works now that it's no longer a butter *just putting that out in the universe*



Yea I saw that. Let me know his it goes. I still have the carrot cake butter. I'm holding on to it.


----------



## Brownie518

Hey, ladies. What's up? 

HH is having a sale? I wish she still sold that Carrot Cake. I have a few bottles that I'm coveting, lol.


----------



## Beamodel

Brownie518 said:


> Hey, ladies. What's up?  HH is having a sale? I wish she still sold that Carrot Cake. I have a few bottles that I'm coveting, lol.



Brownie518

Yea girly. I only have two bottles left of carrot cake frosting. 

I purchased two bottles of PLBM. Fist time post drama.


----------



## Brownie518

Ltown


----------



## Brownie518

Beamodel said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> Yea girly. I only have two bottles left of carrot cake frosting.
> 
> I purchased two bottles of PLBM. Fist time post drama.


Beamodel

I've gotten a couple of things since the drama...no issues. Everything was


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> curlyhersheygirl
> 
> Hey Swirl Curl....What's new in the Hair World???
> 
> Anything???
> 
> What you using good this summer?



IDareT'sHair APB is the star this summer. The hair creams are awesome. DD is loving LACE.

Sent from my XT1080 using LHCF


----------



## Beamodel

Brownie518
I'm glad you didn't have any issues from her. It leaves me with some comfort. 

curlyhersheygirl
I am totally in love with APB.


----------



## Brownie518

APB is definitely IT this summa!!!!  Lovin her stuff!!!!!  My stash is good with APB right now.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Brownie518 Mine too. I have more LI's on the way so I should be good for the summer.

Sent from my XT1080 using LHCF


----------



## Brownie518

curlyhersheygirl

Love those LIs!! I have 1 1/2 Birthday Cake, a Lemon Pound Cake, a Marshmallow Clouds, and that Cocoa Avocado (is that the name) one which is excellent. I might have a Cookie Dough but not positive. They are so moisturizing!!!


----------



## Ltown

Ladies thank you for the birthday wishes,  blessed to be here and friends like you


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Beamodel @Brownie518

My Carrot Cake is in a Jar? Didn't know anything about the Burfday Sale. 31% is nice.

 So she & Ltown sharin' a burfday celebration


----------



## SimJam

I had the majority of my hair products in a shoe rack on my bathroom door .... it fell down last night and frightened the dickens out of me  

On another note, I tired a new twisting product just by chance when re-ordering some stuff on sallys online its EDEN bodyworks pudding soufflé ... its really nice, smells cocobuttery and leaves my hair fluffly and soft. (gives more of a fluffy twistout) 

I see they have a co-wash too, will try that next


----------



## SimJam

ooooh happy birthday Ltown  don't have too much volka


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Beamodel @Brownie518  My Carrot Cake is in a Jar? Didn't know anything about the Burfday Sale. 31% is nice.  So she & Ltown sharin' a burfday celebration



IDareT'sHair

Mines have always been in bottles but She changed the carrot cake now. It's a moisturizer now, no longer a butter (like what we have). Water is listed as the first ingredient.


----------



## Ltown

SimJam said:


> ooooh happy birthday @Ltown don't have too much volka


 

SimJam, those volka days are over, i'm over the hill nowcan't hang.


----------



## SimJam

so funny you mention "over the hill" Ltown  my sister and I were just talking about  flavouring our cocktails with alcohol .... because a the full dose pretty much knocks me out lol.

shes vowing to fight it tooth and nail


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Hey Girlie!

Did you ever try your BRB?  Or are you waiting?


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair said:


> Hey Girlie!  Did you ever try your BRB?  Or are you waiting?



IDareT'sHair

I haven't tried the purée yet but I have tried the pumpkin seed whip. I like how that seals your ends. I want to try the purée when I get the DC's


----------



## divachyk

Ltown, happy belated bday :blowkiss:


----------



## Froreal3

Ltown said:


> Ladies thank you for the birthday wishes,  blessed to be here and friends like you



Happy belated bday! Ltown!  

Hair is still so soft and moisturized from my APB Leave in pudding in cookie dough on Sunday. I refreshed with the Marshmallow spray the other day though because I like the scent. Man my hair is so freaking soft. I didnt seal with anything either because I felt the cookie dough butta still in my hair.

Can't wait to get my stash down so I can reup on mu favs.

Sent from my Snow White Frost Galaxy S4 using LHCF


----------



## Froreal3

I'll be cowashing today with HV Acai Berry Phyto.  I'll use my APB leave in pudding and seal with the butta. I might blow dry and do a lc.

Sent from my Snow White Frost Galaxy S4 using LHCF


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Trying to finish up this Ynobe Hibiscus & Marshmallow Lotion.

Definitely not a repurchase.  Decided to make it a part of my Baggying routine.


----------



## Minty

Hey my lovelies. I've got a coupon for you - its for yacon syrup though, not hair care. But if you are trying to control your insulin levels and keep your glucose down - this is for you.

http://www.rebirthorganics.com/http://www.rebirthorganics.com/

I've got a bit of backlog reading to do to catch up and see what's good in the hair hood.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Minty

Where have YOU Been?  Are you still in the Middle East?


----------



## Minty

I finished my work, came back and am working on a few projects. I work for myself now - so I'm working like a dog.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Froreal3 said:


> Happy belated bday! Ltown!
> 
> Hair is still so soft and moisturized from my APB Leave in pudding in cookie dough on Sunday. I refreshed with the Marshmallow spray the other day though because I like the scent. Man my hair is so freaking soft. I didnt seal with anything either because I felt the cookie dough butta still in my hair.
> 
> *Can't wait to get my stash down so I can reup on mu favs*.
> 
> Sent from my Snow White Frost Galaxy S4 using LHCF



FroReal I'm trying to do the same.

I just received my APB order. I saw on her site that the LI were improved but tghought nothing of it. OMG how can you improve on greatness. The LI's I purchased are a tad thicker than those I purchased in January and a bit more moisturizing. I'm trying to behave and not purchase anymore next week.

IDareT'sHair The cotton candy scent is yummy, not over bearing and I LOVE the red velvet cake


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl

I like the Red Velvet too Curly!  I'll hafta' keep my eye on Cotton Candy.  

I wasn't planning on getting anything during the 4th Sale.

Are you?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Minty

I'm glad you are back Lady!  

So are you still Relaxed or did you end up Transitioning?


----------



## Minty

I transitioned, natural now - ssk and all!


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> curlyhersheygirl
> 
> I like the Red Velvet too Curly!  I'll hafta' keep my eye on Cotton Candy.
> 
> I wasn't planning on getting anything during the 4th Sale.
> 
> Are you?



IDareT'sHair I wasn't planning to get anything either. I REALLY need to focus on my stash but those LI's are calling my name. I think I will pass and maybe purchase more during a future sale.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> I wasn't planning to get anything either. *I REALLY need to focus on my stash but those LI's are calling my name. *I think I will pass and maybe purchase more during a future sale.




curlyhersheygirl

 Girl..I know how it is when 'dem products start callin' yo' name.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Minty

I thought I remembered reading you were going Natural.  Other than SSKs - are you enjoying your Hair?


----------



## Minty

Yes I like it - AND I have run through my entire stash. Amazing! 

Now I have to develop something new and pick up a few products. I was down to Bronners Lavendar soap for shampoo and coconut oil/plum for oil rinsing  now I'm ready to get back in there.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Minty

Welcome back OG-PJ


----------



## Minty

Okay so what's hot on the block? and what's growing hair these days - lol


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Minty

Everything Girl.  You better get on that June Sales Thread.


----------



## Froreal3

curlyhersheygirl said:


> IDareT'sHair I wasn't planning to get anything either. I REALLY need to focus on my stash but those LI's are calling my name. I think I will pass and maybe purchase more during a future sale.



Those sprays are really no joke. No joke at all. A few good sprays, twist up my hair and the moisture is so good the next day. Sister doesn't really like the scent (though she did like Iced Carrot Cake when I bought her some APB stuff), so I think I will start using up some of my other stuff...maybe Bee Mine or my Qhemet creams. IDK.


----------



## divachyk

curlyhersheygirl said:


> FroReal I'm trying to do the same.  I just received my APB order. I saw on her site that the LI were improved but tghought nothing of it. OMG how can you improve on greatness. The LI's I purchased are a tad thicker than those I purchased in January and a bit more moisturizing. I'm trying to behave and not purchase anymore next week.  IDareT'sHair The cotton candy scent is yummy, not over bearing and I LOVE the red velvet cake





Froreal3 said:


> Those sprays are really no joke. No joke at all. A few good sprays, twist up my hair and the moisture is so good the next day. Sister doesn't really like the scent (though she did like Iced Carrot Cake when I bought her some APB stuff), so I think I will start using up some of my other stuff...maybe Bee Mine or my Qhemet creams. IDK.



curlyhersheygirl, come to think of it, my APB hair creme is thicker this time around than before. Doesn't matter though, I love it both ways.  

Froreal3, do you use the sprays on wet or dry hair? I used it on slightly damp hair last night because I was curious. I basically spritzed with water and applied. Hair feels good this morning. Been seeing tiny snapped hairs on the floor this week because of dryness. It was none of dat dere foolishness this morning! WOOT


----------



## Froreal3

divachyk I use them on dry hair. My hair is usual in twists going into a bun or braid. I simply spritz my hair all over, tuck it back in and my hair stays soft and moisturized for days.


----------



## divachyk

Froreal3 said:


> divachyk I use them on dry hair. My hair is usual in twists going into a bun or braid. I simply spritz my hair all over, tuck it back in and my hair stays soft and moisturized for days.



Great, thanks. I took down my hair at lunch to check it out and it feels much better and softer. I will try it on dry hair tonight.  Froreal3


----------



## Beamodel

divachyk

I use my APB sprays on wet and dry hair. I love using them both ways.


----------



## Brownie518

Beamodel said:


> divachyk
> 
> I use my APB sprays on wet and dry hair. I love using them both ways.



 me too!!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

Hey Girl!  You got me hooked on using this Slippery Elm

This my last jar too.  I coulda' swore I had another one.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Used up x1 Afroveda Rice Bran Oil (discontinued) No Back Ups - Cannot repurchase.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> Brownie518
> 
> Hey Girl!  You got me hooked on using this Slippery Elm
> 
> This my last jar too.  I coulda' swore I had another one.


@ IDareT'sHair

Isn't it good?? I have 2 jars left. Ill be back on it when I finish my Razz


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Beamodel said:


> divachyk
> 
> I use my APB sprays on wet and dry hair. I love using them both ways.



I use it the same way too. On wash days I use the spray LI, seal with a butter and apply a small amount of moisturizer. 

divachyk I've been away so long that I didn't realize you had a YouTube channel. DD is loving your videos especially since she decided to wear her hair straight. She's trying to recreate some of the buns you featured.

Sent from my XT1080 using LHCF


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl

Hi Ya' Curly!:blowkiss:


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

Yeah, it's nice. 

I think I'll switch over to Jasmine once I finish up this Jar of NG.

I'll save my other two (Herbal Blends, Chamomile Burdock) for fall maybe?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

I heard back from KV, to get Free Shipping it has to be over $25.00


----------



## Beamodel

Hi ladies. Nothing new for me. I will do my hair tomorrow. Will probably use JessieCurl DT (my boo thang).


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel said:


> Hi ladies. Nothing new for me. I will do my hair tomorrow. *Will probably use JessieCurl DT (my boo thang).*



Beamodel

 Nice Choice.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair

I think I like JessiCurl better than my first love (Sitrinillah)


----------



## divachyk

curlyhersheygirl, ahhhh tell DD thank you.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

divachyk I will.

 I'm doing an overnight HOT with TPS coffee pomade.

Sent from my XT1080 using LHCF


----------



## Froreal3

Morning.  Had a super late night. Kids, sis, and I were at Coney Island all night. Got home around 1:30am. I did manage to put some HV Vatika in my hair last night. I will shampoo and dc later.

Sent from my Snow White Frost Galaxy S4 using LHCF


----------



## Froreal3

Just used up SD AVP. No back ups. Not a repurchase.  I like Razz and VS better.

Sent from my Snow White Frost Galaxy S4 using LHCF


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My Mega-Tek came today! (Faster than I thought)


----------



## Ltown

Hi ladies!
On vacation just checking in, I'm in Hampton VA jazz festival, home for a couple days the OH to visit Mom. My hair needs some love when I get home mon, I will ex and tea treat.


----------



## Brownie518

Have fun down there!!! Ltown


----------



## Beamodel

I won't have time to do my hair tomorrow so I'm doing it tonight.   

Currently DC'ing with my boo thang JessieCurl DT. I'm not doing any tea rinses or ACV's this wash. I simply want pure moisture, moisture, moisture 

ETA:
I love how clean VO5 Kiwi Clarifying Conditioner makes my hair feel. I have one more use left. I will repurchase bc I don't have anymore clarifying or Chelating shampoos/conditioners. 

Wait, I still have a jar of SM Purification Masque


----------



## Brownie518

I did my hair late last night/early this morn...DC with SD Razz and I ended with a nice rinse with Shi Naturals tea. It really helped with my new growth. The best detangler!


----------



## Froreal3

^^^Love the smell of SD Razz. Smells so yummy.  I'm using it on dd's hair right now. I only have about 2 more uses of it.


----------



## Beamodel

Good morning ladies. 
This morning I moisturized with APB marshmallow leave in spray & hair dew. Sealed with apricot oil (forgot I had purchased this recently). 

So far, my hair feels nice and soft


----------



## Froreal3

Morning! Two days later, hair still feels nice and soft with this Curl Enhancing Smoothie.


----------



## Beamodel

Froreal3 said:


> Morning! Two days later, hair still feels nice and soft with this Curl Enhancing Smoothie.



Froreal3

For some reason, this was hit or miss for my DS hair. At times it worked then other times it didn't.


----------



## divachyk

APB leave in spray is perfect for moisturizing my roller sets / flexi rod sets.


----------



## Froreal3

^^Her leave in sprays are so good. divachyk. 

Beamodel So far it's good every time I've used it. I have to use it because my sister has sensitivities to scents...so pretty much all of my APB stuff I won't use till I get my own place some time in beginning of September.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Hey Girls!

What New??? (j/k)

I think my TJ Coconut Oil should be here today.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Will use SM's Purification Hair Mask tomorrow to Cleanse 

Beamodel thanks for mentioning this in that other thread.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair

Blue Roze Beuty sale is 25% off today. 
Code July4

I think it can't be combined with bundles. I got the Manuka honey and the Cocoa DC mask


----------



## Brownie518

Hey, girls...turns out my APB was delivered Saturday but SO left it in the mailbox. So, I really like the Strawberry Cheesecake scent. I got that in Pudding and Leave In 
I got the Ayurvedic in Peach Cobbler...


----------



## Beamodel

Brownie518

She has new items posted. Go check them out.


----------



## Brownie518

Beamodel

...on my way now!! Thanks for the heads up!!


----------



## Brownie518

Beamodel said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> She has new items posted. Go check them out.


Beamodel

Well, I'll definitely be tryin out some of those new pomades


----------



## Beamodel

Brownie518

I was looking at the ayuverdic pomade.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 Beamodel

Hey Girlz!


----------



## Golden75

Those new APB items look nice!


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518 @Beamodel
> 
> Hey Girlz!


IDareT'sHair

Hey, lady!!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

Girl....Tryna' avoid APB, BRB, KV, ABCDEFG


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75

Hey Lady G!


----------



## Brownie518

Golden75 said:


> Those new APB items look nice!



Yes, they do, G!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 Golden75

Doing my hair tomorrow.  Probably won't use up anything.erplexed


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair said:


> Brownie518  Girl....Tryna' avoid APB, BRB, KV, ABCDEFG



IDareT'sHair Me too!  So far i don't have the itchy, twitchy paynah fanga.  Hope I make it thru the holiday!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75

I don't wanna make it completely through the Holiday *cough* 

I just don't wanna make any 'random/implusive' purchases.


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair said:


> Golden75  I don't wanna make it completely through the Holiday *cough*   I just don't wanna make any 'random/implusive' purchases.



IDareT'sHair Any purchase for me would be random/impulsive.  I gotta lock it down!


----------



## Brownie518

Golden75 said:


> @IDareT'sHair Me too! * So far i don't have the itchy, twitchy paynah fanga*.  Hope I make it thru the holiday!




.... I do....

I want to try some of those new items...


----------



## Golden75

Brownie518 said:


> .... I do....  I want to try some of those new items...



I do too.  But scrolling thru her items made me realize I have a mess of APB I ain't even use, yet.  Those pomades would be real nice right now though  

Not even gonna look at BRB.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *.... I do....
> 
> I want to try some of those new items...*



@Brownie518

Hmp. Yo' Fangas stay itchy & twitchy! 

 They stay on Itch & Twitch.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75 Brownie518

I ain't even been out there on APB.  

Ya'll know I'm a Sucka' for a Good Pomade.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> Hmp. Yo' Fangas stay itchy & twitchy!
> 
> They stay on Itch & Twitch.



 Girl, you know...!!! 



IDareT'sHair said:


> @Golden75 @Brownie518
> 
> I ain't even been out there on APB.
> 
> Ya'll know I'm a Sucka' for a Good Pomade.


IDareT'sHair

You best stay away, then. I think you'll want to try a few of them


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518

Now You Got Me wanting to check them out!

That might be a Good Fall-Haul

I'm sure Imma want plenty of Pomades come Fall.

 ETA:  I wish someone could duplicate IPN's Tealightful Shine & Root Food.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> Now You Got Me wanting to check them out!
> 
> That might be a Good Fall-Haul
> 
> I'm sure Imma want plenty of Pomades come Fall.
> 
> ETA:  I wish someone could duplicate IPN's Tealightful Shine & Root Food.


IDareT'sHair

That Tealightful... That was such a shame!!!!!! 
I found a still-taped-up 8oz jar of that. I think I have one or two more somewhere, too  I was tearing up her B1G1s!!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518

I think I have a Root Food Left and maybe _1/2 jar of Tealightful* thanks to you._....

I'm holding on to those, but I need to just gone & use them up.  

Like I just did with that Enso Cleansing Conditioner. (boy that was hard to let go of)

I still have like x4 assorted Enso Products left.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My order from Tangles & Beyond Shipped. I got x2 Conditioners. I'll Cowash with those.

 1st time trying this Line.  I hope I like it.  Shipping was Fast!


----------



## Shay72

So funny...I'm posting bc my product junkiness is trying to come back . I'm waiting on some Happy Nappy Honey now. At least she was honest and said 4-6 weeks. For some reason I'm wanting some Almond Glaze.


----------



## Froreal3

Mmmm...them pomades sound real nice. This fall, I will be making a couple little hauls at APB, SD, and SSI.  

I already have an APB cart with the Ayurvedic pomade, ayurvedic pomade in peppermint, the whipped cleansing cream, ayurvedic oil, ayurvedic hair cream, a moisturizing conditioner (dc in the bottle), and the sweet ambrosia mask. 

ETA: From SSI I want 
Rich Moisture Mask
Cutie Pie leave in

From SDs I want RCA, VS, and MSI. That's pretty much it.


----------



## faithVA

Finally testing out the NG Herbal Blends. I like it so far. My hair feels so nice and soft after applying it. I DCd while working out and it just absorbed into my hair while working out. I'm glad the jar is so big so I can enjoy it for a while.

Not sure what I will buy next. Still using up styling creams.


----------



## Froreal3

^^faithVA Herbal Blends is really nice. Works very well and I love the consistency.


----------



## faithVA

Froreal3 said:


> ^^faithVA Herbal Blends is really nice. Works very well and I love the consistency.



Yes I am enjoying it. I really needed something to replace my AO Blue Chamomile and I think this would work. The ingredients are so nice that I could probably baggy with this. Other conditioners inflame my scalp when left on too long.


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> I think I have a Root Food Left and maybe _1/2 jar of Tealightful* thanks to you._....
> 
> I'm holding on to those, but I need to just gone & use them up.
> 
> Like I just did with that Enso Cleansing Conditioner. (boy that was hard to let go of)
> 
> I still have like x4 assorted Enso Products left.


 
I wonder why Enso didn't come back secretly  When Soultanicals came out, for some reason I thought it was Enso reincarnated .  I am still highly upset that my cheap arse did not get Enso before it went south.  I had 50-11 carts made up, almost daily and never pulled the trigger.  I think that's why I jump on errythang now, I don't want to miss a thing


----------



## Golden75

Also missed out on IPN too, but she acted fool out the gate.


----------



## Golden75

faithVA said:


> Yes I am enjoying it. I really needed something to replace my AO Blue Chamomile and I think this would work. The ingredients are so nice that I could probably baggy with this. Other conditioners inflame my scalp when left on too long.


 
faithVA Not sure if i missed it, but why are you looking for AO replacement?  Was from the ingredient change and performance?


----------



## faithVA

[USER said:
			
		

> Golden75;20281129[/USER]]faithVA Not sure if i missed it, but why are you looking for AO replacement?  Was from the ingredient change and performance?



I was having some problems at the beginning of last year. I have no clue what they are now because I've had so many issues since then  But a few ladies recommended that I try something other than AO because of the denatured alcohol. Since my hair is low porosity and my scalp really doesn't produce much of its own oil they thought it might be drying to my hair over time. 

This year I found that it is shampoo or any type of cleanser that is really the culprit of most of my hair woes. But I have decided to just stay away from alcohols in any of my products. 

I really did love the way my hair felt after using the AO Blue Chamomile though.


----------



## Froreal3

Just oil rinsed and cowashed with HV Acai Berry Phyto and the last of my KV Fenugreek in Oats & Honey scent. I have one back up (in cotton candy scent). Will repurchase at some point, but I have so  many other oils to get through. The Acai Berry is down to 1/4 of the bottle. 

I'm also down to a smidgen of my 2nd to last jar of HV Vatika (remember I had gotten 4 jars to last me through the summer).

Although I'm using up my products decently fast, I feel like I have a long way to go. IDK, I think my goal will to get my stash down to a 1/4 of its size. My problem is that I pretty much like the majority of stuff in my stash. I don't want to give anything away.  What I may end up doing is creating a little sample/care package type box and give it away on the exchange forum for just shipping costs.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72

Hey Ms. Shay!  I'm so glad to see you.  Look Brownie518  It's Shay!

It's time for the OG-PJ's to come on back home and get their Haul on!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75 said:


> I* wonder why Enso didn't come back secretly  When Soultanicals came out, for some reason I thought it was Enso reincarnated . I am still highly upset that my cheap arse did not get Enso before it went south. I had 50-11 carts made up, almost daily and never pulled the trigger. I think that's why I jump on errythang now, I don't want to miss a thing*


 
Golden75

Girl, Enso Naturals was all that. 

Great Sales, Reasonable Shipping.  Good Customer Service (at least for me). *never had a problem*

Yeah I miss them.  And Jasmine Bath & Beauty.  I loved Dana.


----------



## Brownie518

Hey, ladies!!

Shay72


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair

Hey, T...you know I'll be getting some of those new pomades..at least 2 of them, LOL.

Hey, did SD ever open up Etsy????


----------



## IDareT'sHair

There's a 35% Discount over in the July Sales Thread from a Company JMoniqueNaturals.

I had a Cart all locked and loaded, but didn't get it (yet).  I don't wanna add too many new vendors into My Mix right now.  

I just ordered something new from Tangles & Beyond.

J.MoniqueNaturals had a Delicious sounding Hibiscus & Broccoli DC'er and a couple other interesting things.

I wanna wait and see what some of my Regular Folks do 1st before I buy something from another newbie. (for me).

I'm tempted to Convo Naturellle Grow, to see if I can get a Discount Code greater than 15%.

They killing me with this 25%.  It's like taking shipping out and adding it back in.  

Where's the Sale in that?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

Girl, dem Pomades sound thebomb.diggitycom  

I want them all. (Maybe not the one with the Sulfur)

I wanna hold out until Fall.  

They'd be a melting mess when they got here.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

Girl...You know I don't keep up with Silk Dreams like that....


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

Girl...You know I don't keep up with Silk Dreams like that....

ETA:  I convo'ed NG.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> Girl, dem Pomades sound thebomb.diggitycom
> 
> I want them all. (Maybe not the one with the Sulfur)
> 
> I wanna hold out until Fall.
> 
> *They'd be a melting mess when they got here*.


IDareT'sHair

Like soup! It's in the 90s today  and I was thinking that. I'm still getting them though


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> Girl...You know I don't keep up with Silk Dreams like that....
> 
> ETA:  I convo'ed NG.


IDareT'sHair

 at your whole post!!!


----------



## Shay72

IDareT'sHair
I'm stalking that sales thread


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *at your whole post!!!*


 
Brownie518

You see I double posted and didn't even delete it. 

Cause I wanted to let you know, I don't keep up with dat.



Shay72 said:


> *I'm stalking that sales thread*


 
Shay72

I knew you would! 

Pours out some HV ACV Rinse for the return of the OG-PJ


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Used Up:
x1 Lee Stafford Rx's (I have x5 back ups & x4 on the way) *don't judge*
x1 Hydratherma Naturals Growth Oil (no back ups - will repurchase one day)


----------



## Shay72

What/who is APB?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Shay72

Annabelle's Perfect Blend it's an ETSY Shop - Folks are tearin' it up!


https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct...-ztg9aCdsizdc4iJmGoa2dw&bvm=bv.70138588,d.aWw


----------



## Shay72

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Shay72  Annabelle's Perfect Blend it's an ETSY Shop - Folks are tearin' it up!  https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=1&cad=rja&uact=8&ved=0CB8QFjAA&url=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.etsy.com%2Fshop%2FPerfectBlends&ei=C0uzU9PwCY2eyASNkIGAAQ&usg=AFQjCNEqNhK-ztg9aCdsizdc4iJmGoa2dw&bvm=bv.70138588,d.aWw



She has a ton of products but that packaging ain't cute .


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> Used Up:
> x1 Lee Stafford Rx's (I have x5 back ups & x4 on the way) *don't judge*
> x1 Hydratherma Naturals Growth Oil (no back ups - will repurchase one day)




 Dang....(no judgement, jus sayin)


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72 said:


> She has a ton of products *but that packaging ain't cute* .


 
Shay72

Um..No..it isn't. And the labels come off (at least some of mine did)

Her stuff is good tho.  She's a member here (I can't recall her screen name), but anyway, her CS is the Bomb.gov Her sales are the Bomb.edu and her Shipping is the Bomb.com

I've tried:
Ayurvedic Hair Crème
Ayurvedic Hair Oil
Hair Tonic (Spritz)
Scalp Rx

Everybody is going crazy for the Puddings, the Leave-Ins, the Cremes & Conditioners but I haven't ventured into any of that stuff (yet).

I do like the Scalp Rx (Grease), so I'm sure I'll love her new Pomades.


----------



## Brownie518

Shay72 said:


> She has a ton of products but that packaging ain't cute .





.............


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *Dang....(no judgement, jus sayin)*


 
Brownie518

But we ain't gone talk about all them KV Oils and all that APB sittin' over there.

Okkkkkkkkay


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Shay72
> 
> Um..No..it isn't. And the labels come off (at least some of mine did)
> 
> Her stuff is good tho.  She's a member here (I can't recall her screen name), but anyway, her CS is the *Bomb.gov* Her sales are the *Bomb.edu* and her Shipping is the Bomb.com



@ bolded   

I don't think I've had a label come off yet...I've been running through mine, though.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518

Gurl...You know @Shay72 is the Pretty Packaging Queen.  

She don't like no Ugly Packaging or no crazy looking websites.


----------



## Shay72

Ya'll know I have a thing about packaging. I'm on a grease kick right now cuz I ain't got none.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72

Well...There are some nice Greases out there!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72

Well...There are some nice Greases out there!

Brownie518

Early On...My Labels stayed coming off.  This last batch I got I haven't had it as much.


----------



## Shay72

This app is working my nerves!!!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Using APB's Ayurvedic Hair Crème in: Marshmallow


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72

It's taking me 4eva to post and then I end up double-posting.


----------



## Froreal3

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> Gurl...You know @Shay72 is the Pretty Packaging Queen.
> 
> She don't like no Ugly Packaging or no crazy looking websites.



 about the crazy websites. I'm the same way. If your background is plain white, brown, and your font is like Times New Roman or Georgia, you aint gettin my money.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> Gurl...You know @Shay72 is the Pretty Packaging Queen.
> 
> She don't like no Ugly Packaging or no crazy looking websites.



LOL, yeah, I remember!!


----------



## Froreal3

Shay72 said:


> She has a ton of products but that packaging ain't cute .



 I like the colors and the opaque bottles. I'm like Beamodel. My stash is a sea of pink and green. 

I see you APB.  Keep up the good work. I'mma be haulin some time in the fall. Can't wait. It's gonna be on an' poppin!


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> Using APB's Ayurvedic Hair Crème in: Marshmallow



I just got this in Peach Cobbler *jots quick note not to get Peach Cobbler again* The first one I have is just about finished, too...

I'm going to use the Strawberry Cheesecake LI and Pudding after my wash this week


----------



## Froreal3

In other news, I'm bored w/my stash. I want to keep everything because I like my stuff...but I want new stuff. I've been making mock carts and browsing various sites again. That's never a good sign for my pockets. 

What's a girl to do?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Used up:
x1 APB in Red Velvet Cake (Ayurvedic Crème) I have x2 left in my Stash (maybe 3) Caramel Crunch, Cookie Dough and something else (maybe)?

Brownie518

Did you get Red Velvet Cake?


----------



## Froreal3

Brownie518 said:


> I just got this in Peach Cobbler *jots quick note not to get Peach Cobbler again* The first one I have is just about finished, too...
> 
> I'm going to use the Strawberry Cheesecake LI and Pudding after my wash this week



I was looking at that one. How does the peach cobbler smell Brownie518?

I heard the strawberry cheesecake scent was not the best. You like it? I still love buttercream, marshmallow, pumpkin, watermelon, and blueberry.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I know I'll do a big APB Haul in the Fall for some Pomades, Scalp Rx and maybe a Pudding or two and my Ayurvedic Creme.


----------



## Froreal3

IDareT'sHair said:


> Used up:
> x1 APB in Red Velvet Cake (Ayurvedic Crème) I have x2 left in my Stash (maybe 3) Caramel Crunch, Cookie Dough and something else (maybe)?
> 
> Brownie518
> 
> Did you get Red Velvet Cake?



Red Velvet was too faint for me. Yall know I like strong scents. I also love cookie dough. Caramel not so much. I have the spray in that. It's still full.  My other sprays are almost gone.  I'mma need to re-up on them soon. They are the best sprays I've ever used, and usually I don't care for sprays.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Froreal3

I'm not overly wild about Caramel Crunch either.  I think I like: Marshmallow, Buttercreme and Birthday Cake the Best.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> Used up:
> x1 APB in Red Velvet Cake (Ayurvedic Crème) I have x2 left in my Stash (maybe 3) Caramel Crunch, Cookie Dough and something else (maybe)?
> 
> @Brownie518
> 
> Did you get Red Velvet Cake?


@IDareT'sHair

 Yeah, I like that one!!

How is that Caramel Crunch?



Froreal3 said:


> I was looking at that one. How does the peach cobbler smell @Brownie518?
> 
> I heard the strawberry cheesecake scent was not the best. You like it? I still love buttercream, marshmallow, pumpkin, watermelon, and blueberry.


@Froreal3

The SC is different but I do like it . I can imagine that a lot of people wouldn't like it, though. I might try something in watermelon next time, maybe.

ETA...the PC smells like the peaches are starting to ferment


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

It's super sweet.  It reminds me a little of Red Velvet & Marshmallow.

I wanna try the Cotton Candy too.  I kept putting that one in & taking it out of my Cart.

When I bought those x6 Cremes, I wish I woulda' got at least x1 Cotton Candy.


----------



## Froreal3

^^ I'mma get something in honey dew next...maybe cherry...I want something fruity next. I have a lot of cakey scents already.

IDareT'sHair I wanna try cotton candy too.


----------



## Shay72

I'm not sure how large these pictures are but here is my "girly" room pics.


----------



## Froreal3

^^^Very nice! Shay72  You have pics of your stash?

I just moved and I can't wait to get an apartment of my own so I can have a girly room and properly store my um...collection.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72

Nice Girly-Girl Room. 

No wonder you need all them Cute Labels & Bottles.


----------



## Shay72

Froreal3 said:


> ^^^Very nice! Shay72  You have pics of your stash?  I just moved and I can't wait to get an apartment of my own so I can have a girly room and properly store my um...collection.



My stash is gone. My hair products consist of that basket on the top right shelf and a few on the left shelf. Some body products are mixed in too. I do have two drawers in my bathroom too. I gave a lot away to my old staff and my friend is white married to a black man so I just gave her some stuff when she was visiting a few weeks back for her daughter's hair.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair said:


> Used Up: x1 Lee Stafford Rx's (I have x5 back ups & x4 on the way) *don't judge* x1 Hydratherma Naturals Growth Oil (no back ups - will repurchase one day)



IDareT'sHair

I was thinking about trying this


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72 said:


> *My stash is gone.*



Lawd Jeeeeeezus!

Falls Skrait Out!

My 10lb Pail of Sitrinillah is gone too?

Shay72


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair
My APB labels never came off. 

Froreal3
Lol, yes girl I'm still in a sea of pink and blue. I'm loving it too hehehe


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel

It is an interesting product.  It's one of those things that the effects are cumulative.

I used it a couple times and thought...meh and put it away.

But I see now, you have to use it on a consistent basis to see the effects.

I also follow the directions.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel

Early on all my Labels came off.  The last batch of Cremes I bought, they were affixed much better.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair said:


> Beamodel  It is an interesting product.  It's one of those things that the effects are cumulative.  I used it a couple times and thought...meh and put it away.  But I see now, you have to use it on a consistent basis to see the effects.  I also follow the directions.



IDareT'sHair

Thanks. I will try it out.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair said:


> Beamodel  Early on all my Labels came off.  The last batch of Cremes I bought, they were affixed much better.



IDareT'sHair

Yea that's weird. I still have bottles from the very beginning when she first opened up
And mines still on there. 

It's probably bc u was tearing it's up so fast lol.


----------



## Shay72

IDareT'sHair said:


> Lawd Jeeeeeezus!  Falls Skrait Out!  My 10lb Pail of Sitrinillah is gone too? Shay72



IKR....I thought I would neva eva be able to say that! I have Shea Moisture products with a few others thrown in here and there. This little girl that worked the front desk at my job was in heaven. She thanked me so many times and her hair was starting to thrive. She was happy!


----------



## Froreal3

^^I wanna get down to about 10 products then live vicariously through IDareT'sHair


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel said:


> Yea that's weird. I still have bottles from the very beginning when she first opened up
> And mines still on there.
> 
> *It's probably bc u was tearing it's up so fast lol.*



Beamodel

Yeah, I don't know why my Labels were sliding off.



Shay72 said:


> *IKR....I thought I would neva eva be able to say that! *



Shay72

I didn't think YOU'D ever be able to say that either!



Froreal3 said:


> *^^I wanna get down to about 10 products then live vicariously through*



Froreal3

Uh Uh  Not me.  You betta' pick somebody else for alladat.


----------



## Froreal3

^^I will just imagine me digging through your collection of buttas.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

LACE Naturals 20% for LHCF Code = *LHCF4* Starts 12:00 a.m. 07.03 ends at Midnight 07.05

I imagine it's CST


----------



## Brownie518

Froreal3 said:


> ^^*I wanna get down to about 10 products* then live vicariously through @IDareT'sHair



Umm hmmm....


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 

Girl...Ain't nobody payin' no' tention to Froreal3 and her 10 products.


----------



## Shay72

I've switched from using the app on my iPad to just going to the website on my iPad. I'm trying to hang. I don't feel like getting my laptop. I'm hoping it's not an apple/mac issue since I'm an apple hoe now .


----------



## divachyk

faithVA, I hated AO Blue Chamomile & Rose Mosqueta.


----------



## Beamodel

Shay72 said:


> I've switched from using the app on my iPad to just going to the website on my iPad. I'm trying to hang. I don't feel like getting my laptop. I'm hoping it's not an apple/mac issue since I'm an apple hoe now .



My app keep crashing too. I'm on my iPhone


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Froreal3

Girl, I wish you were close by to dip skrait into summa these buttas!

I just found my MHC Buttery Soy in my Crispa' when I was looking for something else.

I thought I had another one. (Perfect for Fall).  

And I also spotted BM Luscious and some SSI Coconut Sorbet.


----------



## Froreal3

^^Mmmm, I miss Buttery Soy. That stuff was heavenly for twists. I have BM Luscious from Blk Friday. It is not nearly gone.

I had a bunch of stuff in the crisper too. Now they're all in a huge box in the closet that I'm living out of. All disorganized so I can't see nothing.   I still have a lot of butters. I love butters, as you know. I think I will focus on a butter a month. Maybe I will pull out that SSI Seyani. That smells summery and fruity.


----------



## Froreal3

Brownie518 said:


> Umm hmmm....





IDareT'sHair said:


> Brownie518
> 
> Girl...Ain't nobody payin' no' tention to Froreal3 and her 10 products.



I see yall don't have no faith!  That's ok. Just watch me! I haven't bought anything in over two months. So there. lol


----------



## Brownie518

Froreal3 said:


> I see yall don't have no faith!  That's ok. Just watch me! I haven't bought anything in over two months. So there. lol






Speakin of buyin...I'm ready for APB sale (the nerve!!) I don't plan on getting anything else, though. I got my Naturelle Grow backups last week.


----------



## Froreal3

^^^What are you getting from APB Brownie518?


----------



## Brownie518

Froreal3

Sorry I missed you, I had a quick meeting...

I plan to get some pomades (Grow, Ayurvedic, Not easily broken), the Moist. Body Custard,  and I think I want to try a new scent, not sure which one (watermelon, tutti frutti, pineapple passion,something fruity). I'll probably get a Pudding in the new scent. Any suggestions on a scent to try??


----------



## robot.

My skincare obsession has petered out so now I'm searching for hair stuff. 

I'll search for reviews on the LACE...I'm interested in the leave-in and more moisture cream. 

I want to get some SM dc's and ingredients for the kimmay leave-in.

Has anyone tried the SM tahitian noni dc? I'm reading on their fb it left some ladies' hair dry.


----------



## Froreal3

Brownie518 said:


> Froreal3
> 
> Sorry I missed you, I had a quick meeting...
> 
> I plan to get some pomades (Grow, Ayurvedic, Not easily broken), the Moist. Body Custard,  and I think I want to try a new scent, not sure which one (watermelon, tutti frutti, pineapple passion,something fruity). I'll probably get a Pudding in the new scent. Any suggestions on a scent to try??



I like the watermelon scent as do a few other ladies. It is like a watermelon jolly rancher. I have the spray, the hair cream, and butter. Brownie518 I want to try the pomades too.



robot. said:


> My skincare obsession has petered out so now I'm searching for hair stuff.
> 
> I'll search for reviews on the LACE...I'm interested in the leave-in and more moisture cream.
> 
> I want to get some SM dc's and ingredients for the kimmay leave-in.
> 
> Has anyone tried the SM tahitian noni dc? I'm reading on their fb it left some ladies' hair dry.



Robot the SM Tahitian Noni is a protein treatment. I have the Weekly Treatment (in the bottle) as well as the mask (in the large jar). I use the Weekly Treatment more often. It has keratin as the first ingredient. I use it about every two weeks as a prepoo on dry hair. I then rinse and do a moisture dc. The mask/dc in the jar is also good. There is a thread about these products somewhere on here in which I've posted my results. I like both, but you need to use a moisture dc afterward. They are both a nice protein boost. I consider them medium protein. Keep in mind that my hair tolerates protein really well. I am not protein sensitive at all.


----------



## faithVA

[USER=201322 said:
			
		

> divachyk[/USER];20283125]faithVA, I hated AO Blue Chamomile & Rose Mosqueta.



I know you did but my hair loved it. I even stopped for a while and went back to the Camellia but my hair still liked the Blue Chamomile better. Even when I use chamomile tea on my hair but hair responds well to it. 

That's when I knew even though I admired your hair, our heads were not related


----------



## faithVA

Brownie518 said:


> Umm hmmm....





IDareT'sHair said:


> Brownie518
> 
> Girl...Ain't nobody payin' no' tention to Froreal3 and her 10 products.



I wanted to say something but who am I to smash her dreams 

She went from I don't want to use up anything I have and I have carts full of stuff to I want to get down to 10, all within a page.


----------



## Shay72

That J Monique Naturals is kind of calling my name but I think I will just ultimately get something from my tried and true: Hairveda. My biggest fear these days is ending up with a bunch of ish I don't like. 

Mama Shay is going natural! She is three months into her transition. She's under the care of her long time hair dresser that does natural hair too. We're supposed to be going to Return of the Curls event here in Richmond on 7/12. I'm hoping to get some stuff there too.


----------



## Froreal3

faithVA said:


> I wanted to say something but who am I to smash her dreams
> 
> She went from I don't want to use up anything I have and I have carts full of stuff to I want to get down to 10, all within a page.



 A sista can dream, can't she? I just like looking at nice lovely full carts...just like some ppl like looking at cars or *ahem* other stuff online. 
I haven't bought one dollar worth of stuff. My goal is to wait till the fall to do damage, and I will do it!


----------



## Golden75

Beamodel said:


> My app keep crashing too. I'm on my iPhone



Mine too


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Hey Ya'll Don't forget to stay on top of that Sales Thread.  I posted a couple of things.

OBIA
BeeMine
Naturelle Grow

I just picked up the new Pre-Order Babbasu DC'er from OBIA Naturals.  I love their stuff.

I got the DC'er for $10.50 + $2.99 for Shipping.


http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=...lO3E--KuF-Tm0ErKjA_aI6Q&bvm=bv.70138588,d.b2k


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Shay72

Cute that Mama-Shay is Transitioning. 

Oh, Lawd.....is she gone be a PJ?


----------



## divachyk

I need to check the sales thread because HairVeda needs to come through. Momma low on product.


----------



## Shay72

divachyk said:


> I need to check the sales thread because HairVeda needs to come through. Momma low on product.


Exactly ! And I have a refund sitting in Paypal, ready to get spent.


----------



## Shay72

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Shay72
> 
> Cute that Mama-Shay is Transitioning.
> 
> Oh, Lawd.....is she gone be a PJ?


She is an OJ pj but she won't buy hair products cuz she don't do her own hair. There's already another natural that goes to her hairdresser that don't do her own hair either so she's good. Talmbout that natuural is all impressed by me bc I do my own hair .


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72

Alright nah Mama-Shay!  

I'm glad she has a Stylist that understands Natcha' Hurr.


----------



## robot.

I want to try some entwine products but I can't stand to be on that gaudy website for more than a few seconds


----------



## IDareT'sHair

robot.

I know.  I Agree. That Site is Horrible.


----------



## Shay72

divachyk
I subscribed to you on you tube and am following you on instagram now. I'm not relaxed but I like to be supportive.

For puff wearers I've been having a hard time finding the headbands that you can double up so I tried these two things:
puffcuffhairclamp.com 
aperfectpuff.com


----------



## divachyk

Thank you Shay72


----------



## Shay72

divachyk said:


> Thank you Shay72



You're welcome!


----------



## Beamodel

Hi ladies since Friday is the 4th if July, I will do my hair tomorrow. I need it to look fresh n pretty for the 4th

I see there are tons of sales but I'm not buying anything else. 

Currently I'm waiting on:

Hairitage Hydrations
Annabelle's Perfect Blends - shipped 
Blue Roze Beauty


----------



## Brownie518

Hey. I hope everyone in Arthurs path is safe!!!!


----------



## Beamodel

I freakin missed NG conditioner. I used slippery elm, marshmallow root tonight and it was fantastic. Thx curlyhersheygirl

I also used alter ego on my scalp and SSI okra on my length for 30 mins on dry hair and it was amazing too. I need to re-up on both of those bc I only have about one use left.

The amount of shed hair I lost was extremely minimal. I'm happy 

Currently air drying my hair with APB leave in spray (marshmallow clouds) HH PLBM, and a splash of hair dew sealed with avocado oil.


----------



## Froreal3

^^^ I might need to try more of her conditioners. I liked Herbal Blends when I had it.


----------



## divachyk

Brownie518 said:


> Hey. I hope everyone in Arthurs path is safe!!!!



Agreed. Be safe out there this holiday weekend as well.


----------



## Ltown

Brownie518 said:


> Hey. I hope everyone in Arthurs path is safe!!!!



My flight got cancel so not going home.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Shay72

Have you ever tried Tangles & Beyond? I received my order today. Very Pretty Packaging.

My 1st time ordering from them.

Only problem, I wanted to change my order and she said she got the change. But when it shipped it was the original order w/o the change. (So, I'm not real happy about that).

But otherwise, everything looks & smells good.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel

Imma get a NG 16oz Mango & Coconut Water at the Sale.  That one was the only one I didn't buy.

I got a 4oz one time on a Swap, but never purchased any.

My plan is to pick up a Jar tonight.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I want some Hydratherma Naturals.erplexed


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair

I want some HTN Protein and Oil.....I'm making my APB cart right now. Code is live.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

Hey Girl.

Naturelle's Code is "Active" too.  I just checked out my 16oz Mango & Coconut Water.

HTN:  I want some Follicle Booster.


----------



## Shay72

Nope IDareT'sHair. I will take a look.

Doesn't look like Hairveda is gonna come through with a sale. Their prices are low so when they have sales I lose my ever loving mind. Regular prices will keep me reigned in. Probably getting Almond Glaze, Hydrasilica, and maybe the green tea butter. At some point I will get some of her salon size conditioners bc I'm tired of going to the store and reupping on conditioners.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72

Yeah, next time I re-up on MoistPRO, 24-7, CoCasta, I'll just re-up on the Deluxe Sizes.


----------



## Shay72

IDareT'sHair
This getting stuff on the ground ain't all it's cracked up to be. I feel like I'm always at the store. I be clearing shelves and most times that's only 1-2 products.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Shay72

I don't even 'attempt' to look for stuff on the Ground. 

I.can't.be.bothered. 

It's just easier to "Add To Cart" hit PayNah!

Oh: When you get a chance check out:

http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=...Y81G1Ked8dIXHYhx9Yh9DMA&bvm=bv.70138588,d.aWw


She is also a Member here. EX-CEL-LENT Shipping, Packing, Customer Service! 

She's just as nice as can be.

When she 1st opened she had 30%Sale.

Great Lines & Selection of Product offerings.


----------



## Shay72

IDareT'sHair
Great brands! You know I love one stop shopping ! 

I started not to like the online ordering bc I lived in an apt and USPS started to CTFU and you know how I feel about Fedex! Me and my UPS man were >here<. I live in a house now and have no problems with delivery bc they know to just put it on my porch.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Shay72

Yeah, Girl. I tore up some Pampered Tendrils during that Grand Opening.

Good, You can get your packages.  

I remember how frustrated you use to be with your Package Deliveries.

Oh: Here's another place you'd like with Great Brands, Nice Sales, Great CS, Super Fast Shipping:


http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=...kVcRiEzvpoEN8CoOq6lDEzQ&bvm=bv.70138588,d.aWw


----------



## Shay72

I'm gonna be in trouble with that Pampered Tendrils . Already making a list and registered for an account.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Shay72

Another one stop shop. The website is a little *cough*........

But the Shipping was Fast, the CS, was good.

http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=...KiKk5jFSELDYaQFuUXsIU2A&bvm=bv.70138588,d.aWw


----------



## Shay72

IDareT'sHair said:


> Shay72
> 
> Another one stop shop.  The website is a little *cough*........
> 
> But the Shipping was Fast, the CS, was good.
> 
> http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=...XH01UR95pFIDR30r596wiAQ&bvm=bv.70138588,d.aWw


I did a double take on this one . Does it only sell hair?


----------



## Shay72

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Shay72
> 
> Another one stop shop. The website is a little *cough*........
> 
> But the Shipping was Fast, the CS, was good.
> 
> http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=...KiKk5jFSELDYaQFuUXsIU2A&bvm=bv.70138588,d.aWw


Oh okay...you just fixed the link.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Shay72

I'm just venturing into Alikay Naturals. What have you tried?

I have a Spritz and the Sage & Honey DC'er.  But I want some of the Hair Cremes/Butters and maybe an oil.


----------



## Shay72

IDareT'sHair
I haven't tried Alikay Naturals. I'm only interested in the Lemongrass leave in. Do you like it?

Do you like the Hairveda Jardin oil?


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair said:


> Beamodel  Imma get a NG 16oz Mango & Coconut Water at the Sale.  That one was the only one I didn't buy.  I got a 4oz one time on a Swap, but never purchased any.  My plan is to pick up a Jar tonight.



IDareT'sHair

I might get more if the slippery elm. The coconut mango ingredients have changed three times since the last time I purchased it :-(


----------



## Froreal3

What is everyone doing for the 4th? I'll probably take these twists out and wear a twist out for today.

I wanna try Pampered & Twisted...why did she change the name? I like Pampered Tendrils better.

I'm gonna get some more Manetabolism. So far I like them. I'm not including that in my stash. That's my multivitamin now.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Shay72

I do like the performance of the Jardin Oil. The scent....not so much.

I got it on a Swap with Brownie. 

After a while, I think the scent became more tolerable.

She also changed the scent of the ACV Rinse to Jardin. 

I asked her to change it back to the Original Apple Cider Scent and she said she would.

When I re-up on the ACV Rinse, I'm going to make sure I put in the notes section = Original Scent.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Froreal3

I liked the name Pampered Tendrils better too.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72 Brownie518

Claudie's 26% until July 6th Code = HAPPY


----------



## Beamodel

Dang nabbit
I purchased the protein free marshmallow root & a mango coconut water from Naturelle grow


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel

Why You Mad???????

'Cause you were trying NOT to buy anything???


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair

Girl I have WAY too much stuff to try and use up. Now I have more ish on the way lol. I might have to chill out until BF.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel

I can't get Claudie's Code to work.  So maybe I'm saving myself from myself

I did convo her about it.

I was gone make up a Hairitage Hydrations Cart.  But there is no more Sprout and the Carrot Cake Frosting is gone. 

Those would be the only two things right now I would be remotely interested in.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Used up: Curls Cleansing Crème.  Good for removing heavy build up.  Not sure if I'll repurchase.  

I can get the same job done with As I Am Cleansing Pudding or SM Purification Mask.

Beamodel


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Beamodel

Yeah, I don't even worry about trying to hurry up and use up stuff anymore.  

I.just.can't.way.too.much.stuff.

So, I just focus on using it up as it comes. Only thing I have coming is:

x1 OBIA DC'er (pre-ordered) not even sure when I'll get it?
x1 NG Mango & Coconut Water

I would like to get something else, but I'm not sure what?  

I had a Unscented Claudie's Khave in a Cart (back up) but couldn't check out.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair

I think HH sale started yesterday. I think it was like a $10 sale. I wasn't participating bc I'm still waiting on my order I placed a little over a week ago. No word on it yet!


----------



## Beamodel

I wonder what's up with Claudie. Hmmmm I know for sure that the next ting I will get only bc I need it will be 

A Chelating shampoo
AE garlic conditioner - almost out 
SSI okra - barley one use left 

I need more than 8oz for okra. I need to start using it once a week. I do have bask whiskey but the strength of it isn't like SSI okra.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Shay72

Alikay Naturals: I didn't get the Lemongrass Spritz (thought the Lemongrass my irritate my scalp). Got Great Reviews on Youtube tho'.

I got the: _"Knots Be Gone"_ Detangler


----------



## Shay72

IDareT'sHair said:


> Shay72 Brownie518
> 
> Claudie's 26% until July 6th Code = HAPPY


I was just thinking I need some Claudie's too. She's gonna be my protein resource.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72

Lawd I love that Protein Renew and that Reconstructor.  She put her Foot in that Reconstructor.

Beamodel

I didn't even know Okra Winfrey came in 8oz's.?  I always go straight for the 16oz, cause I know I'm Heavy-Handed.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair

Yea, the 8oz okra isn't lasting long enough for me lol. 16oz I what I will purchase from now on.


----------



## Froreal3

^^^Yeah the 8oz. Okra didn't last me long either. I don't know if I'll repurchase it again, although I do like it. If I do get it, I'll get a bigger bottle.


----------



## Golden75

Happy 4th of July ladies!  I don't think I'll be buying anything, but I still looking.  I want something, but I dunno what.  Let me check the sales thread....


----------



## Golden75

Some Okra would be nice.  SSI said mid-July sale.  Going forward I will also be purchasing in 16oz.


----------



## Beamodel

Golden75

I love SSI okra. I will probably get some during that mid July sale. It's good stuff


----------



## Golden75

This site is royally ticking me off.  It is so slow!  I just did an update on my mac hoping it would fix the problem, nope 

Beamodel I love it too. I really felt the love when i was on my last couple oz's.  I was holding off repurchasing so I can focus on some other things.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel Golden75 Froreal3

If SSI has a Sale, I'll get another Coconut Sorbet and I'll probably try the Pumpkin DeFrizzer (it gets good reviews).  

It will be my 1st time trying that even though it's been around for a minute.

Darcy's Pumpkin Seed Elixir is my "boo" but oh so hard to find (usually get it through SageN).  

I just never thought about trying SSI's version.

ETA:  My stuff from Ulta came yesterday.


----------



## Shay72

My Claudie's cart is ready. Just waiting for the code to work. I know IDareT'sHair will let us know. I'll order from there and Hairveda and that will be it for me.

I'm waiting for Pampered & Twisted to have a sale so I can CTFU. I just read that entire thread and have been to that site quite a few times. She's already gained a customer for life.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72

I'm sure you are on BJ's VIP List for an Additional 20% off?  If not, you need to convo her.

Those 10lb Pails put you on the list for sure. :notworthy 

Hmpf. 

I know you gots some VIP Status up in that Piece.:notworthy

And that additional 20% can be used alone or in addition to a Sale.


----------



## Shay72

IDareT'sHair
I will contact BJ and see. I haven't ordered in so long. I think I may have a log in.


----------



## Froreal3

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Beamodel @Golden75 @Froreal3
> 
> If SSI has a Sale, I'll get another Coconut Sorbet and I'll probably try the Pumpkin DeFrizzer (it gets good reviews).
> 
> It will be my 1st time trying that even though it's been around for a minute.
> 
> Darcy's Pumpkin Seed Elixir is my "boo" but oh so hard to find (usually get it through SageN).
> 
> I just never thought about trying SSI's version.
> 
> ETA:  My stuff from Ulta came yesterday.



Is the defrizzer just oil? What is it supposed to be used for? I was thinking about the sorbet, but I still have one thing of HV VF left. Plus it is kinda pricy.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Froreal3

Darcy's is like an oil.  Almost identical to b.a.s.k. Apple Sorghum.  But perhaps a little thinner.

Not sure about SSI's though?


----------



## Froreal3

^^^I have quite a few oils. I'm making headway with them though. I like medium to thicker oils. Thin oils like SD Nourish don't feel like they are doing anything.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Hey divas happy 4th. We had to cancel our reservation to stay on the Cape this weekend due to the storm. I may only purchase APB since I need more of that LI pudding.

Sent from my XT1080 using LHCF


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl

Hi Ms. Curly

Sorry you're plans got interrupted.  I know you could use the time away.

You see @Shay72 is back!:reddancer:


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl

Please start the July thread.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I'm down to my last x2 APB Ayurvedic Cremes.  

So, if Claudie don't hurray up, Imma just gone & re up on APB Ayurvedic Creme.

Not sure what 'scents' tho'.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair I'll get on that. Thanks for reminding me.

Sent from my XT1080 using LHCF


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I just bought some HTN (x2 Follicle Booster's).


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair Are they having a sale?

Sent from my XT1080 using LHCF


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl

Yes.  20% off Code = *thanks* Good until the 7th


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair Nice I may get the protein conditioner for dd.

Sent from my XT1080 using LHCF


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl

She will love that!  It smells so Good like Fruit Punch.

What else are you getting?

I just got a back up of Claudie's Khave DC'er.

I think I'm done.  I'll pass on APB (again) and wait until Fall and get some of her new Pomades.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72

Claudie's Code is working.


----------



## Shay72

Thank you IDareT'sHair.

I sent Hairveda an email and they've responded already. My last order with them was Sept 2012. Unbelivable! Anyways I only registered with the site in June of that year so I only have 4 points. I'll get my 30 to get my 20%. It won't be hard.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72

I just posted some more Sales info in the Sales Thread.

WOW!  I can't beweave your last order was in '12

Glad you contacted BJ!


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair I'm getting 4 APB hair puddings (I think lol).

Sent from my XT1080 using LHCF


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Double post. This app is acting up


----------



## Shay72

curlyhersheygirl said:


> Double post. This app is acting up


Yep. We've all been saying that. I had to just stop being lazy and access the site from my laptop.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair I'm passing on HTN. I just found 3 bottles CJ Repair me  The life of a PJ.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> I'm passing on HTN. *I just found 3 bottles CJ Repair me * The life of a PJ.


 
curlyhersheygirl

................

I know I got my nerve!


----------



## Froreal3

Can't wait till you all get your stuff!


----------



## Shay72

Ordered my Claudie's. All is right in the world. She was always so sweet and my hair loves her products.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72

What did you get from Claudie?


----------



## Shay72

IDareT'sHair
Renew Protein Conditioner, Reconstructor, and the Fortifying Conditioner. My hair needs some protein man! I consider my hair to be fine with a lot of strands so I will always need protein. I was slipping.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72

Nice Reup!  

All my Favs!  I forgot about the Fortifying.  Good Stuff.

I found a Huge Jar of Avocado Intense I forgot I bought!


----------



## divachyk

Shay72 said:


> Thank you IDareT'sHair.  I sent Hairveda an email and they've responded already. My last order with them was Sept 2012. Unbelivable! Anyways I only registered with the site in June of that year so I only have 4 points. I'll get my 30 to get my 20%. It won't be hard.



Shay72, are they having a sale? I'm a little behind on the thread chat. Been hanging out the family today.


----------



## Shay72

divachyk
Not that I'm aware of. I was hoping they would. Since the prices are reasonable I'm planning to buy anyway.


----------



## Ltown

Hi ladies! Hope everyone enjoy the holiday, I was bored since I couldn't get home didn't do anything at all. I ordered HV green tea, that the best grease so far for me there is no water so less shrinkage.


----------



## Shay72

I only bought Almond Glaze from Hairveda. I was trying to focus on what I didn't have especially since there wasn't a sale.

In coming back to the board I've accepted I haven't really taken care of my hair since I left. That was about 2 years ago when I met my baby. We're still together and doing very well. Anyways in the past two years I've been back sporadically. I've decided I'm back for good bc I take care of my hair when I'm on here consistently. It's also why I'm focused on Hairveda because when I originally came to the board Hairveda got my hair back to healthy. Okay speech over .


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72 said:


> I only bought Almond Glaze from Hairveda. I was trying to focus on what I didn't have especially since there wasn't a sale.
> 
> In coming back to the board I've accepted I haven't really taken care of my hair since I left. *That was about 2 years ago when I met my baby. We're still together and doing very well.* Anyways in the past two years I've been back sporadically. I've decided I'm back for good bc I take care of my hair when I'm on here consistently. It's also why I'm focused on Hairveda because when I originally came to the board Hairveda got my hair back to healthy. Okay speech over .


 
@Shay72

See that's what I'm talmbout Anyway, you better stay on here.

I'm sure your hair will be back on track in no time.

Hmp. I bet BJ glad you back!.......:dollar:


----------



## Shay72

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Shay72  See that's what I'm talmbout Anyway, you better stay on here.  I'm sure your hair will be back on track in no time.  Hmp. I bet BJ glad you back!.......:dollar:


Yeah, we both crazy so it works . 

I'm staying .


----------



## Froreal3

You will get your hair back on track! Shay72

Beamodel,  I used the Oyin and APB spray together. So far,  so good. 

Sent from my Snow White Frost Galaxy S4 using LHCF


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72 said:


> *Yeah, we both crazy so it works *.


 
Shay72

Cute!

*cackles at ya'll being cray*


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My OBIA Naturals shipped.


----------



## Shay72

I think I'm gonna do a full out detox on my hair again. I just don't wanna fork out the money for the Terressentials. Any other detoxs that compare to Terressentials? I know there used to be a thread but I can't find it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Shay72

You can always use Bentonite? 

What about SM Purification Mask? There are some other Hair Detoxes & Clays out there.

ETA:  BlueRozeBeauty's Rhassoul Coffee DC'er I think?  And didn't that JMonique Naturals have a Hair Detox Rx?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72

FYI


http://www.jmoniquesnaturals.com/bentonite-rhassoul-detox-hair-mask-8oz/


----------



## Shay72

IDareT'sHair said:


> Shay72  You can always use Bentonite?  What about SM Purification Mask?  There are some other Hair Detoxes & Clays out there.


Yeah I use the SM Purification mask as a DC. To me it's not as much detoxifying as it is moisturizing. I was thinking bentonite since it is pretty inexpensive. I do have some detox/clay bars already from Bobeam too. I think I may start with them. Then if I don't see much difference I'll get some bentonite. Thanks !


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72

I think (if I can remember) in the Coffee/Tea Thread, folks were using Catnip to detox.

Does it work for that?

OT: Yeah, Bentonite is your best on the ground cheap option.  When I bought a Jar I think a Huge Jar was like $6 & some Change.

I remember some Black Ash or Volcano Ash Rx I bought on the ground that was a detoxifier I think?


----------



## Shay72

IDareT'sHair said:


> Shay72
> 
> I think (if I can remember) in the Coffee/Tea Thread, folks were using Catnip to detox.
> 
> Does it work for that?
> 
> OT: Yeah, Bentonite is your best on the ground cheap option.  When I bought a Jar I think a Huge Jar was like $6 & some Change.
> 
> I remember some Black Ash or Volcano Ash Rx I bought on the ground that was a detoxifier I think?


Oh I think I have some catnip tea too. I need to check.


----------



## Brownie518

Hey ladies..hope everyone is having a safe and happy weekend.


I ordered my APB and two Carrot Cake from HH.


----------



## Shay72

Who has tried the www.naturalicious.net Rhassoul clay? They're having a sale right now. Figure I can get two for the price of 1 Terressentials.

NVM: When you go on the Terressentials website the ingredients just say "clay minerals" but you do some research and back in the day on the bottles it said bentonite clay. Imma buy me some bentonite.


----------



## Beamodel

Brownie518 said:


> Hey ladies..hope everyone is having a safe and happy weekend.  I ordered my APB and two Carrot Cake from HH.



Brownie518

Let me know how the new carrot cake is. I see it's no longer a butter. It's a moisturizer type thingy now. I'm still waiting on my two PLBM I ordered in the 24th I think.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair

Catnip is moisturizing conditioner. Not detoxing


----------



## Froreal3

Beamodel girl my hair was so soft...I didn't wanna stop touching it. I sprayed APB Marshmallow leave in, then put Oyin on top of that and used the APB marshmallow hair cream to do some medium twists on stretched hair. OMG! My hair is soooo freakin soft. This is it. That's my combo right there. I can't let my product ADD lead me astray from this.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel

Oh, okay thanks.


----------



## Beamodel

Froreal3

Lol, I'm glad you loved the APB Oyin combo. Lovely soft moisturized hair 

I think imma keep it up for a while. It imparts so much moisture it's insane.


----------



## Froreal3

^^^It's really crazy how soft my hair is. I put some medium/large twists with braided roots on stretched hair. I untwisted and hit the town. Man, my hair looked and felt so good. It was showing a little length too...APL.  I don't have pics of course. 

I'mma definitely keep this up. I like the APB creams to twist. Very soft and defined.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I'm down to my last tiny corner of QB's Aethiopika Butter.

I need @chebaby to re-up on some QB and then decide she hates it again.

Which is where I've gotten mostly all my QB Stash From.  

I've never really had to buy any QB. 

I've gotten all of my QB products on Swaps.


----------



## bajandoc86

IDareT'sHair Hey Ms.T!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@bajandoc86

Hey Girl! You know you are So Lovely!

What chu' been buyin'?  And where you been?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@bajandoc86

ETA: I just visited your Blog. Now I see - I thought School/Hospital was maybe gettin' to you.

btw:  Your Hair & Make Up (as always is FIYAH):heated:

I can't beweave how much your Hair has Grown.


----------



## bajandoc86

IDareT'sHair said:


> @bajandoc86
> 
> Hey Girl! You know you are So Lovely!
> 
> What chu' been buyin'?  And where you been?



Aww shucks! 

Residency has kicked my butt. I am only just resurfacing post exams (I passed!). I haven't been buying anything so you know it's been rough. LOL. I am now looking online to see whats new and interesting to buy.

My poor hair. Good thing I am wearing a operating theatre cap most days, so it's just been thrown into ugly twists up under it. Mess. Today I finally have time to do the whole shebang - prepoo, shampoo,DC x2, got teas brewing and all that good stuff.

How you been doing? I miss y'all.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

bajandoc86

I'm Proud of You Ms. Lady!  

Keep up the Good Work.

Yeah, take some time for yourself, get some Rest & Relaxation.

Oh Yeah...and buy Yourself something.


----------



## Shay72

I ordered some bentonite. My goal was to order it and not have to pay for shipping or to get it with shipping for less than $10. Because I know I can drive to Vitamin Shoppe and get it for $7.79. It's hot as hail, I ain't driving nowhere unless I have too! Anyways I ordered it on eBay for $7.48 like at 2am. Free shipping. It's already shipped. I'll try it out and let y'all know. If it's good I will share the seller.

Oh yeah my goal was also not to have to order anything else to justify the shipping or to get free shipping.


----------



## Froreal3

Used up SD Razz: No back ups. Staple that I will repurchase after I'm done with my other dcs.

Used up HV Vatika Frosting: 1 back up (I had bought 4). Staple will repurchase when I'm done with more of my oils.


----------



## Shay72

Where ya'll buying your oils and butters these days?  I used to get mine from Texas Natural Supply and Moutain Rose Herbs but I'm looking at Camden Grey because it's the only one of the three that has hemp seed butter & sunflower butter. Sunflower butter is out of stock right now but they carry it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Pulled in my remaining Stash of Jasmine Bath & Beauty and stuck it in the Fridge.

I have about 8-12 Jars left. 

@Shay72 Yes.....I still have Jasmine. 

I have some A&S, Hibiscus, Babbasu Xtreme and a couple Reconstructors. They smell just as wonderful as ever. 

I even have a Jar of "Hello Sugar" an All-Time Favorite Scent.

Can't wait to dig into these.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Shay72

Oils:
KeraVada
Hairveda
Afroveda
Amazon (Pure Pumpkin) 
PALTAS Hair Rx (Paks United Kingdom)
EVCO (Trader Joe's)
EVOO (Grocery)
Haitian Black Castor (Amazon)
Extra Dark Jamaican Black Castor (Jamaican Oils or Curlmart)


----------



## Shay72

IDareT'sHair
You do a great job of holding on to your stuff and actually using it. Well I think everyone in this thread does . Since clearing my stash the only stuff I've had forever are my jars of Sunshine and hydra caps.

I totally forgot another reason I stopped using Claudie's is because some of her products have cones in them. Only one of the products I ordered this time has a cone in it, the reconstructor. I just need to do some research and determine what I will and will not order from her because I want to continue to use her products.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Shay72

It's probably not too late for you to change the Reconstructor with her (if you have to) although it is thebomb.com.org.gov.biz.edu

I'm so happy I still have some Jasmine left.  

I was suppose to start using it in May (Memorial Weekend) to try to use some of it up, but didn't.

I'll start using it this wash day and will try to use it exclusively until Labor Day.

I still want to keep 1-3 Jars (for sentimental reasons), but I do need to start putting a huge dent in some of it.

ETA:  I know you bought your Bentonite, but I just saw that Soultanicals also has a Detox Rx


----------



## Shay72

IDareT'sHair
You know I'm just gonna use it because it is a partially water soluble cone so it is not difficult to wash out.I just don't want to use it on a consistent basis because of buildup.

Girl I ain't messing with Soultanicals! I've been away from the boards but not you tube.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Shay72

And Girl they still stay having Sales! erplexed 

They just sent me an email askin' did I forget about their 30% off 4th of July Sale?

Hmpf.

No more than them forgetting to mail my package after they forgot they took my monnee.

I guess they the only one that can forget-ta-'bout something.


----------



## Shay72

IDareT'sHair said:


> Shay72
> 
> And Girl they still stay having Sales! erplexed
> 
> They just sent me an email askin' did I forget about their 30% off 4th of July Sale?
> 
> Hmpf.
> 
> *No more than them forgetting to mail my package after they forgot they took my monnee.*


Exactly! No thank you!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72

They recently came out with a Berry Dip (like a Cousin to Mango Dip) 

Man...I really wanted that.

But I.couldn't.bring.myself.to.buy.anything.from.them.

I even have "Points" (from previous purchases) but won't use them. 

SMH.


----------



## Ltown

IDareT'sHair said:


> Pulled in my remaining Stash of Jasmine Bath & Beauty and stuck it in the Fridge.
> 
> I have about 8-12 Jars left.
> 
> @Shay72 Yes.....I still have Jasmine.
> 
> I have some A&S, Hibiscus, Babbasu Xtreme and a couple Reconstructors. They smell just as wonderful as ever.
> 
> I even have a Jar of "Hello Sugar" an All-Time Favorite Scent.
> 
> Can't wait to dig into these.



IDareT'sHair, wow you have jasmines jars  she been close for what. 2/3 years? You definately know how to stock and reserve


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ltown

When she closed I think I bought like 9 jars.

Last year I did manage to use that bottle of Shea Butter Conditioner I got from you.

I just finished the Enso Green Tea Cleansing Conditioner I got from you also last year a few weeks ago.

Remember that?  (Thanks Again for both)

Yeah, I still have some Jasmine DC'er.  I cannot wait to use it.


----------



## Brownie518

Hey ladies. 

I used up another APB Pudding, a few backups still. Also an APB Leave In, Soultanicals prepoo oil (forgot the name), and a bottle of KV Amla Brahmi Bhringraj oil (def have backups of this )

I'm waiting on Hairitage and APB


----------



## Beamodel

Brownie518

I'm waiting on my 6/24 HH order. No ship notice yet though


----------



## robot.

I am itching to but something. I requested a KJ Naturals "sample sack" and trying to convince my bf on my SSI cart. 

I really want to check out the new Shea Moisture JBCO line that's coming out.


----------



## DoDo

robot. said:


> I am itching to but something. I requested a KJ Naturals "sample sack" and trying to convince my bf on my SSI cart.
> 
> I really want to check out the new *Shea Moisture JBCO line that's coming out.*




Say what now? Do tell!!


----------



## Shay72

robot. said:


> I am itching to but something. I requested a KJ Naturals "sample sack" and trying to convince my bf on my SSI cart.
> 
> I really want to check out the new Shea Moisture JBCO line that's coming out.



Dag, Shea Moisture stay putting out products. Their website actually works now so let me look into it. I'm in the process of evaluating all of the ingredients in all of my products though so these may not even make the cut.


----------



## Shay72

Saw it on FB! Available in CVS and Meijer stores at the end of the month. I live in a black neighborhood now, ain't no CVS here . I know where they are some or I'll just order from their website. I'll take a look at the ingredients first.


----------



## Froreal3

robot. said:


> I am itching to but something. I requested a KJ Naturals "sample sack" and trying to convince my bf on my SSI cart.
> 
> I really want to check out the new Shea Moisture *JBCO line that's coming out.*




I saw that. I want it.  It has ACV. My hair likes ACV. 

So I've started back up on my sulfur oil. I want two more inches in the back of my hair by September. 

Anyway, tomorrow I will cowash with some more of this Acai Berry Phyto. Can't wait to be done with it. It's just holding on for dear life! Sheeeit, I might need to start dcing twice a week to use up some more of this stuff! I don't mind a twice a week hair pamper session.

I'm already thinking of what I'm gonna use this weekend. I'll probably prepoo with HV Vatika and KV Fenugreek mix, with some Shea Moisture Tahitian Noni & Monoi Weekly Treatment. Then I'll shampoo with Shea Moisture Coconut & Hibiscus, DC with SD VS, and use some of my APB Marshmallow leave in spray, Hair Dew, and APB Marshmallow cream to twist. 

What is everyone up to?


----------



## Shay72

I remember how IDareT'sHair can't stand to sleep in a plastic cap. I'm getting that way too. I even have two cute satin cap ones with the plastic liner in it. Imma try Wednesday night. We shall see.


----------



## Brownie518

Beamodel said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> I'm waiting on my 6/24 HH order. No ship notice yet though



Oh, boy...hmph

Beamodel


----------



## Beamodel

Brownie518

I woke up this morning and I had a shipping notice waiting for me


----------



## Brownie518

Beamodel

What did you get in this order? I thought you weren't getting anything til later? (same thing I said, too!!!)


----------



## Brownie518

Beamodel said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> I woke up this morning and I had a shipping notice waiting for me



 Good to hear!! Beamodel


----------



## Beamodel

Brownie518 said:


> Beamodel  What did you get in this order? I thought you weren't getting anything til later? (same thing I said, too!!!)


. 

Brownie518

I got two PLBM. I got it with her birthday sale. Not the 4th of July sale. I wanted to try out the new carrot cake frosting moisturizer but I didn't get it.    

I wanted to see how it compared to the carrot cake butter


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72

Lemme know how that overnight baggy thang work for you and "Baby"

Even "Cute" Satin Caps with Baggy Liners still don't sound 'fun'

I hate overnight DC'ing, Baggying, etc....anything with that Crunch.

can't.do.it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Will DC tonight with: Jasmines Bath & Beauty's Avocado & Silk in Tahitian Vanilla


----------



## Beamodel

Blue Roze Beauty & HH shipped


----------



## Froreal3

IDareT'sHair said:


> Will DC tonight with: Jasmines Bath & Beauty's Avocado & Silk in Tahitian Vanilla



Nice. Right now I'm dcing with AO Rose Mosqueta. I decided I want to save my last two SD conditioners until closer to the time she reopens. Rose Mosqueta smells like apples. This is my first time using it. I will report back of course.

In other good news, I finally used up the last of that 16oz. Acai Berry Phyto. It didn't wanna die.  I had to practically dump the rest. Can't say that BJ's stuff is not cost friendly.

I do like it. When I used a lot of it, it made my hair feel soft, yet a little strong too. I don't have any back ups and I probably won't repurchase any time soon.


----------



## Beamodel

I loves HV Acai berry conditioner. I have two bottles of it now. It's a great shot of protein to my hair while leaving is incredibly soft.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Steaming now with: Jasmine's A&S Tahitian Vanilla.  

Clawd Jeezus....Jasmine knew what to do with those Scents.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel said:


> I* loves HV Acai berry conditioner.* I have two bottles of it now. It's a great shot of protein to my hair while leaving is incredibly soft.


 
Beamodel 

So Do I. 

Tonight I Cleansed with HV's Amala Cleanse.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair

I might pull mines out. Either that or BASK Whiskey


----------



## divachyk

I'm sitting on my hands this week since I'm due for a TU. I'll be back to the regular scheduled programming with using product thereafter.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel

I need to check my Stash to see how many I have on hand.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair

I'm gonna use bask whiskey on my next wash. I will start using protein during every wash. I normally don't so that but I think I should start. 

At least test it out for a little while and see how my hair responds.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel

I haven't been using anything right now with my weekly washes except Lee Stafford (for now).

Imma try to be consistent with that for the remainder of the summer.

Tryna' figure out how many uses I can get out of 1 tub?

I almost pulled out some Okra Winfrey but didn't.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair

I still wonna try that Lee Stafford


----------



## Beamodel

Probably go to ulta and get me some.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel

Imma try to stay with it.  

You know how I like to Product-Hop!

So, it was hard for me not to use something different.  

But Imma stick with it.  At least until I use up what I have on hand.

For my DC Rotation Imma rotate:
Jasmine's Avocado & Silk
Jasmine's Hibiscus
Jasmine's Babbasu Xtreme

Those will be my 3 DC'ers for a while.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel

It felt good using Hairveda's Amala Cleanse too!  

I love all the HV's Conditioners for Summer.

I do need to do a quick inventory and see what I have.

I almost used my HH Dark Honey Cleanser, but I only have x1, so I skipped it for now.

Using this Mega-Tek and some of the other stuff has made me pull out my Cleansing Conditioners (which is good) because I need to be using those up too.


----------



## DoDo

Beamodel said:


> IDareT'sHair
> 
> *I'm gonna use bask whiskey on my next wash.* *I will start using protein during every wash.* I normally don't so that but I think I should start.
> 
> At least test it out for a little while and see how my hair responds.



I will join you . I am going to incorporate IDareT'sHair 's method and put a moisturizing conditioner on top while steaming .


----------



## Brownie518

Hey ladies. I'm going to join Beamodel and DoDo and do a Whiskey Soak this week. I love how that does my hair!! 

IDareT'sHair  where do you get your Lee Stafford?

It's HOT this week. I might have to do a wash in the morning and another Saturday...


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair

I'm holding in to my honey wash. I have other things to use up first. I'm using my pink grapefruit DC sparingly too. She don't make that one anymore and that stuff was amazaballs


----------



## Beamodel

DoDo said:


> I will join you . I am going to incorporate IDareT'sHair 's method and put a moisturizing conditioner on top while steaming .



DoDo

Goodie. I'm glad I have my twin with me


----------



## Beamodel

Brownie518 said:


> Hey ladies. I'm going to join Beamodel and DoDo and do a Whiskey Soak this week. I love how that does my hair!!  IDareT'sHair  where do you get your Lee Stafford?  It's HOT this week. I might have to do a wash in the morning and another Saturday...



Brownie518

Come in sis and join us with some whiskey this week. 

B, you can get Lee Stafford from Ulta. Walgreens has it online too.


----------



## DoDo

Beamodel said:


> DoDo
> 
> Goodie. I'm glad I have my twin with me



Beamodel


----------



## Shay72

What ya'll know about that inversion challenge? I don't like when information is not provided in a first post of a challenge. Talking like everybody already know. Link to a thread or something! I did a search and all I found was a "did it work" thread. TIA.


----------



## Brownie518

Beamodel said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> Come in sis and join us with some whiskey this week.
> 
> B, you can get Lee Stafford from Ulta. Walgreens has it online too.



I definitely will! Love that Whiskey!! 

I'll check out both places then, thanks!


----------



## robot.

I want to get a NG DC...the slippery elm and marshmallow or the mango and coconut water?


----------



## DoDo

I am co-cleansing later today with Shea Moisture ABS Masque.

Afterwards, I will apply Bask's Whiskey with Curl Junkie Curl Rehab on top then steam with my Q-Redew.


----------



## Shay72

My Happy Nappy Honey order shipped. It took 3 weeks. She said 4-6 weeks so she is ahead of schedule which is a positive since she's had at least 2 sales since the one I participated in.


----------



## Shay72

Shay72 said:


> What ya'll know about that inversion challenge? I don't like when information is not provided in a first post of a challenge. Talking like everybody already know. Link to a thread or something! I did a search and all I found was a "did it work" thread. TIA.


Pompous Blue helped me out !


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Hey Ladies!

@Beamodel 

I think Imma hold on to my Hairitage Dark Honey Rinse too and use some of my other Cleansing Conditioners up first 

(especially the ones I can get on the ground like SM Purification and As I Am Cleansing Pudding).

@Shay72

Have you ever used/tried Happy Nappy Honey Hair? I did not care for the product(s) I got.

Well, I only tried 1 item and Swapped the rest.


----------



## Shay72

IDareT'sHair
No, I haven't tried any of the products before. There was a 40% off sale so I thought it would be a good time to try them. They sound so yummy. So we shall see.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 

Yep.  Beamodel is correct. 

I am/was getting my Lee Stafford from Ulta (and Walgreen's (On Line).


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72

Yeah I thought they sounded good too.....


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Hey divas.

Sent from my XT1080 using LHCF


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl

Hi Curly!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My Hydratherma Naturals Shipped.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Oh, and my Naturelle Grow shipped as well.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

I forgot to mention that I used up the following.

16oz of NG chamomile DC, no backup.
16oz of SSI blueberry cowash, multiple backups.
16oz of SSI avocado conditioner, multiple backups.
8oz of LACE scalp mist, 2 backups.
16oz of HV sitrinillah, multiple backups.
4oz of Ynobe ayurvedic butter, 2 backups.

Sent from my XT1080 using LHCF


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> I forgot to mention that I used up the following.
> 
> 16oz of NG chamomile DC, no backup.
> 16oz of SSI blueberry cowash, *multiple backups.*
> 16oz of SSI avocado conditioner, *multiple backups.*
> 8oz of LACE scalp mist, *2 backups*.
> 16oz of HV sitrinillah, *multiple backups*.
> 4oz of Ynobe ayurvedic butter, *2 backups*.
> 
> Sent from my XT1080 using LHCF


 
@curlyhersheygirl

Durn PJ!........


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair lol I need to keep using stuff, I miss haulin

Sent from my XT1080 using LHCF


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair

I wonder why Devon stopped making it. I'm like you. I've been using SM purification masque and other things. I'm definitely saving it. I only have one bottle :-(

Still gotta get some Lee in my life. I will go to ulta this weekend and pick some up perhaps.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel

Yeah...like my (precious) Sprout! 

I still have not found a suitable replacement and I'm holding on to an 8oz Jar of that too.


----------



## Shay72

What do y'all get from KeraVada? I'm definitely interested in the fenugreek.


----------



## Froreal3

Shay72 said:


> What do y'all get from KeraVada? I'm definitely interested in the fenugreek.



Shay72 I just use the Fenugreek. Right now it's on sale for 8.99, and it has been for about a while now. I have used the cowash/DC when it was on the Etsy site. I used it as a cocleanser and it made my hair feel amazingly soft. I will purchase it again once I get my stash down. We have a discount, but you have to spend $40.


----------



## Shay72

Froreal3 said:


> Shay72 I just use the Fenugreek. Right now it's on sale for 8.99, and it has been for about a while now. I have used the cowash/DC when it was on the Etsy site. I used it as a cocleanser and it made my hair feel amazingly soft. I will purchase it again once I get my stash down. We have a discount, but you have to spend $40.


Froreal3
Thanks ! I think imma aim for getting free shipping for $25. Save the $40 for once I've tried the products. My hair loves most oils but just in case.


----------



## divachyk

I made a small HV order. I only purchased a deluxe size Amala Cream Rinse. I had a ton of things in my cart but removed them. I will just haul hard when a sale is offered.


----------



## Shay72

divachyk
I hear you. Since I've been back I've wanted to act a fool but I will hold out to see what Labor Day brings. Shoot I had kind of forgotten about the Happy Nappy Honey order so I most likely didn't need to go back to Hairveda and order 3 conditioners. A positive spin is I know I'm good to Labor Day and beyond now . Maybe I can hold out until Black Friday.


----------



## Froreal3

^^^When I start ordering again, I'll be getting some APB creams, a couple of her sprays, an ayurvedic oil, a couple SD dcers. That's pretty much it. I wanted to get a couple things from SSI, but her shipping is too expensive.  I really love the Riche Moisture Mask and Cutie Pie leave in.


----------



## FelaShrine

Pampered Tenderils didnt have a July 4th sale right?

making sure I didnt miss anything


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> I'm down to my last tiny corner of QB's Aethiopika Butter.
> 
> I need @chebaby to re-up on some QB and then decide she hates it again.
> 
> Which is where I've gotten mostly all my QB Stash From.
> 
> I've never really had to buy any QB.
> 
> I've gotten all of my QB products on Swaps.


 lmao  im very predictable


----------



## SimJam

shoot I was reading that OT thread during my lunch time about the chick with her sofa and cable using roommate when I got caught up with work ... now that Im done working and ready to read the rest of it (because it was highly entertaining with a couple links to the history of the THE SOFA) and the thread is gone POOF 

anyhoo bought some Aunt Jackie's Curl lala my stylists uses the line at her salon and I love it for a non frizzy soft twist out or my new fave ... finger coils !!!


----------



## Beamodel

Hi ladies. All my orders arrived today. 

Blue Roze
- Manuka Honey Conditioner
- Cocoa Coffee Rhassoul DC 

Naturelle Grow
- Mango & Coconut Water DC
- Marshmallow Root, Slippery Elm DC

Hairitage Hydration
- Hibiscus Mimosa (X2)


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

Hey Ms. Che!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My Hydratherma came today. 

My NG is still in my mailbox. I need to get that out.

Still waiting on Claudie.

Seems like I got something else?????

Oh Yeah...Purabody Naturals


----------



## Shay72

SimJam said:


> shoot I was reading that OT thread during my lunch time about the chick with her sofa and cable using roommate when I got caught up with work ... now that Im done working and ready to read the rest of it (because it was highly entertaining with a couple links to the history of the THE SOFA) and the thread is gone POOF
> 
> anyhoo bought some Aunt Jackie's Curl lala my stylists uses the line at her salon and I love it for a non frizzy soft twist out or my new fave ... finger coils !!!


I was keeping my eye on it for a minute but I just couldn't. I feel as if some folks kept saying stuff to keep that ish going .


----------



## Brownie518

I'm waiting on HH and APB still...no ship notices yet.


----------



## Shay72

My bentonite clay came today. Once I use it I will know. But came nicely packaged in the small flat rate box in two resealable plastic bags that were taped too. I will pour into another container but so far so good.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72

Great!  Now you can get your detox on!

I was looking for something to co-cleanse with tomorrow.  

I have Amala Cleanse and SSI's Blueberry Cowash open.  

Lemme go look for that SSI.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Hey Ms. Che!


 
heeeeeyyyyyyyyy


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

How's the Stash/Hair etc....?


----------



## Beamodel

Hi girls
Just applied some BASK Whiskey to my hair. I will follow up with NG Marshmallow Root, Slippery Elm. 

So far, I'm still going strong with once a week washes but that's about to change. My new growth is too thick and fierce


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel

Yeah, I'm back on twice per week due to Mega-Tek, M/N and several of the Pomades & other Greasy stuff I've been using.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72

Oh Yeah Shay re: KeraVada - I like the Kenyan Coffee one and the Spirulina, Sea Kelp, Quinoa one and also the Bramhi one.

Of Course I've been buying the Fenugreek one(s) because they've been on Sale for $8.99 lately.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair said:


> Beamodel  Yeah, I'm back on twice per week due to Mega-Tek, M/N and several of the Pomades & other Greasy stuff I've been using.



IDareT'sHair

Girl my new growth is fierce and I might need that twice a week moisture boost.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel

I think Imma do my T/U either the 18th or the 25th.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> How's the Stash/Hair etc....?


 i ran through my big bottle of jasmines shea conditioner, all my av ashlii and just finished my darcys deep conditioner.

i keep my kbb mask in the shower so thats almost gone. im pulling out my deep conditioner by that yt girl, i cant remember the name of that stuff to save my life and another deep conditioner you gave me. i think its by brown butter beauty.

my hair is fine, ive been co washing more and more and i use cr twist butter as a leave in which can keep it moisturized for over a week


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair said:


> Beamodel  I think Imma do my T/U either the 18th or the 25th.



IDareT'sHair

Me too. I'm holding out for the 25th though. I have a wedding to attend on the 26th


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel

I wanted to get it done last weekend, but decided to wait a couple more weeks.  

So now I'm looking at the 18th or 25th?

So, I'll be upping the moisture and regulating the Protein.

After I come up with a firm date, I'll make adjustments to my products and back off my G.A.'s for a week or so.


----------



## divachyk

Beamodel IDareT'sHair Brownie518, how long are you stretches? I normally go 10 weeks but the breakage between weeks 8 & 10 is always cray. I may dial back my stretch period.


----------



## Froreal3

IDareT'sHair said:


> Beamodel
> 
> Yeah, I'm back on twice per week due to Mega-Tek, M/N and several of the Pomades & other Greasy stuff I've been using.



Same here. I've started washing and dcing twice a week to 1. Use up some stuff and 2. Clear my hair of the sulfur oil I've been using.


----------



## Froreal3

Morning! 

Bout to do my 2nd wash of the week. Was going to use some APB cream, but decided to use Shea Moisture Curl Enhancing Smoothie instead. I have a little bit of this left. I will twist with it.

Just used up Shea Moisture Tahitian Noni & Monoi Weekly Therapy. No back ups. Will repurchase at some point. This is a really nice medium protein. It has keratin as the 2nd ingredient after water. It is not harsh or drying to my hair. Smells fresh.


----------



## DoDo

Beamodel said:


> Hi girls
> Just applied some BASK Whiskey to my hair. I will follow up with NG Marshmallow Root, Slippery Elm.
> 
> So far, I'm still going strong with once a week washes but that's about to change. My new growth is too thick and fierce



Beamodel

I am about to get back on the twice a week regimen again. I will revisit the Bask Whiskey/Curl Rehab following a co-cleanse with the Shea Moisture Purification Masque combo too. It went great!


----------



## Beamodel

divachyk said:


> Beamodel IDareT'sHair Brownie518, how long are you stretches? I normally go 10 weeks but the breakage between weeks 8 & 10 is always cray. I may dial back my stretch period.



divachyk

I normally do 10-12 wks but the last two times I did 10. I'm also bowing out at 10 when I do my touch up on the 25th.


----------



## Beamodel

DoDo said:


> Beamodel  I am about to get back on the twice a week regimen again. I will revisit the Bask Whiskey/Curl Rehab following a co-cleanse with the Shea Moisture Purification Masque combo too. It went great!



DoDo 

This combo sounds good


----------



## Beamodel

My final thoughts on PLBM AKA Hibiscus Mimosa...

The scent is different but I like it. It's a tad bit thicker (PLBM was really thin/light weight). 

The slip is non existent with Hibiscus Mimosa vs PLBM. 

Overall, I think the Hibiscus Mimosa moisturizes well. I prefer the PLBM more only due to slip but since she don't make it anymore I would repurchase again at some point.


----------



## SimJam

this weekend Im gonna try finish up some corners of claudies renew protein conditioner and SSI okra. Then I'll move on to HV methi sativa next wash day  

I finally feel hopeful about nipping this blastid breakage in the bud ... that Aphogge 2 step is awesome will be using it every 6 weeks for maintenence


----------



## felic1

Shay72 said:


> I was keeping my eye on it for a minute but I just couldn't. I feel as if some folks kept saying stuff to keep that ish going .



I was enjoying that thread. I subbed to it. It was too funny. I wish it had become a sticky


----------



## Shay72

felic1 said:


> I was enjoying that thread. I subbed to it. It was too funny. I wish it had become a sticky


She'll start another one with another story, she seems to be good at that.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

divachyk

I'm usually 8-12 weeks.  I don't try to go over that.  

Froreal3

I Agree.  I have to get all that stuff off my Scalp/Hair (especially in this Heat), so twice a week has been good.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Used up: x1 Taliah Waajid Medicated Pomades. I have x2 back ups.

I think My Purabody might come today? 

I had something else coming (which I'm unsure what it is) coming from Dallas and it was right here in the city, now I noticed they sent it back to Dallas? 

USPS is a hotmess.


----------



## divachyk

IDareT'sHair
Dh picked up something from USPS this morning and the box was destroyed. Like come on nah. How does a big box destroyed?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

divachyk

IKR?erplexed


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75

Hey G!


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair Hello T!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My OBIA Naturals  Babbasu DC'er is the item that was here and got in-advertently sent back to Dallas.

I guess it will get here one day.  SMH.

I actually forgot I bought that.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My Purabody is here.  I still need to get it out the box.erplexed


----------



## Golden75

I need to figure what to dc with.  I like thinner consistency dc's while in braids.  Maybe i'll just keep it rolling with SSI.


----------



## meka72

IDareT'sHair said:


> My OBIA Naturals  Babbasu DC'er is the item that was here and got in-advertently sent back to Dallas.
> 
> I guess it will get here one day.  SMH.
> 
> I actually forgot I bought that.



I had shipping issues too. It was supposed to have been delivered (in ohio) on Thursday but it was still in Texas on Thursday. USPS needs to get it together.


----------



## Brownie518

Hey ladies. I broke out the Kahve DC  last night after my Whiskey Soak. I need to reup on that one this week.

Still waiting on APB and HH. Haven't ordered anything else yet.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

meka72

What the What??? 

Maybe we'll get them next week.erplexed


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

Hey Brownie!

I bought a 16oz (back up) of the Khave.  Can't wait until it gets here.

I haven't tried the one I have yet.  But I'm sure I'll love it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Clawd...I thought my PBN had arrived today, but it was something else.

I can't even remember what I bought?

I 'think' I'm waiting on:
Purabody
OBIA Naturals
Claudie
BlueRoze Beauty

I hope that's it????


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair

Hey, T!!! I have one use left of my Kahve. I'll get another soon, though. I used the Leave In after my wash, too, and the oil. I love the scent of them.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> Clawd...I thought my PBN had arrived today, but it was something else.
> 
> I can't even remember what I bought?
> 
> I 'think' I'm waiting on:
> Purabody
> OBIA Naturals
> Claudie
> BlueRoze Beauty
> 
> *I hope that's it????*



 I know that feeling well...


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> Hey Brownie!
> 
> I bought a 16oz (back up) of the Khave.  Can't wait until it gets here.
> 
> I haven't tried the one I have yet.  But I'm sure I'll love it.



I love that DC . Excellent slip and very moisturizing. My hair really dries nice and smooth, too.  I need to get two of those joints, since SD won't be back around for a while. I still have some jars of Razz and VS, though.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *I know that feeling well...*


 
Brownie518

I done lost count.  I forgot all about that OBIA.

BRB has a 30% off Flash Sale today, so I got x2 of the Strawberry ACV Rinses.  

I thought I had got x1 Strawberry ACV Rinse and x1 Cocoa DC'er, but when I looked at my order it was x2 Strawberry ACV Rinses which is okay.

I asked Claudie for a small sample of the Montego Oil.  

I said I keep hearing all these raves.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

I still have some SW Deux, a jar of Razz, VS and one of the Chocolate Joints.

But I really wish I had some Destination Hydration and some Nourish for real though.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> I done lost count.  I forgot all about that OBIA.
> 
> BRB has a 30% off Flash Sale today, so I got x2 of the Strawberry ACV Rinses.
> 
> I thought I had got x1 Strawberry ACV Rinse and x1 Cocoa DC'er, but when I looked at my order it was x2 Strawberry ACV Rinses which is okay.
> 
> I asked Claudie for a small sample of the Montego Oil.
> 
> I said I keep hearing all these raves.


IDareT'sHair

Yeah, that Montego Bay Oil is the bomb!  I get that one all the time. 



IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> I still have some SW Deux, a jar of Razz, VS and one of the Chocolate Joints.
> 
> But I really wish I had some Destination Hydration and some Nourish for real though.



I have a few jars of Razz and VS, half a bottle of DH and 1.5 bottles of Nourish.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518

My Niece just BC'ed. 

She's coming Friday to do my T/U. 

So, I've been putting some stuff in a Bag to give to her.

ETA: I wish I could pawn the rest of this Durn VO5 & Suave off on her.

But she probably wouldn't use it. She'd be looking at me like


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair

 You and that V05!!
I used to tear up some Hello Hydration, Garnier Fortifying, and that Suave Coconut joint when I cowashed all the time. They did me right


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

Yeah, I can't wait until my Claudie ships!  

I just don't want to blow straight through that Oil.

You know how I do.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> Yeah, I can't wait until my Claudie ships!
> 
> I just don't want to blow straight through that Oil.
> 
> You know how I do.


IDareT'sHair

Yeah, them heavy hands. I use it a lot for overnights or added to my DC. I pulled it out recently and have been sealing with it also. 

I'm really trying to get some of these oils used up. I did finish up two KV oils - a Fenugreek and an Amla Brahmi.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> You and that V05!!
> I used to tear up some Hello Hydration, Garnier Fortifying, and that *Suave Coconut* joint when I cowashed all the time. They did me right


 
@Brownie518

Girl...I've had them same ol' bottles since I started my HHJ & Henna'ing.

At least if it was Shampoo, I could use them to Wash my Wigs and Wig Caps/Combs etc.....

That Suave Coconut is the Best of the Lot. 

I even think I got a few bottles of White Rain.

I Cowash my Henna out mostly now with HV or something.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *Yeah, them heavy hands.* I use it a lot for overnights or added to my DC. I pulled it out recently and have been sealing with it also.
> 
> I'm really trying to get some of these oils used up. I did finish up two KV oils - a Fenugreek and an Amla Brahmi.


 
Brownie518



Girl, I can kill some stuff with the Quickness.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> 
> 
> Girl, I can kill some stuff with the Quickness.


IDareT'sHair

Don't I know it!!  I have to put the brakes on when I pull out my oils. I want to soak my hair in it. 

I will say I'm real heavy handed with APB Pudding


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

I have x2 KV left (a Sea Kelp, Quinoa Spirulina) and another one?  

Maybe Amala & Something?


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair

I can't wait to get my APB. I got:

Not Easily Broken pomade
Hurry Up and Grow pomade
Pudding in Watermelon
Leave In in Vanilla Bean
Body Custard in Birthday Cake


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> I have x2 KV left (a Sea Kelp, Quinoa Spirulina) and another one?
> 
> Maybe Amala & Something?


IDareT'sHair

Only 2??!?!?!!??!! Hmph, I have maybe 2 each...erplexed


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

Girl....I wish I could ration it out and take little tiny fanger-tips dab fulls.  

I be scooping and squirting and diggin'!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

Yep. 2  Tis All.

I want x2 of the Kenyan Coffee one(s)


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> I can't wait to get my APB. I got:
> 
> *Not Easily Broken pomade*
> *Hurry Up and Grow pomade*
> Pudding in Watermelon
> Leave In in Vanilla Bean
> Body Custard in Birthday Cake



Brownie518

OOOoooooo Nice!  

You got some of those Pomades

I want them ALL except the one with Sulfur.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> Girl....I wish I could ration it out and take little tiny fanger-tips dab fulls.
> 
> I be scooping and squirting and diggin'!


IDareT'sHair



I really need to get on these, though. I pulled out 4 different ones this past week to use up - CoCasta, Claudie's Vere Oil, Claudie's Kahve Oil, and APB Oil. I plan to do overnights and add them to my DCs for the next few weeks to use them.  I have backups for both Claudie's oils though.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I got the rest of my Jardin, a couple Avosoya and a couple CoCasta as far as HV's Oils.

I got several bottles of ED JBCO and a couple bottles of Pure Pumpkin, EVCO, EVOO, PALTAS.

A couple of DB Oil Sprays. Imma give my Niece one of those (Cherry or Watermelon)

ETA: I wish I had Nourish and some HTN Oil too.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518

I'm down to my last few drops of AV's Shikakai. 

I do have some Marie Dean Argan Blend and Baobab one in Juicy Nectarine and one in Vanilla.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> OOOoooooo Nice!
> 
> You got some of those Pomades
> 
> I want them ALL except the one with Sulfur.


IDareT'sHair

I can't wait to try the pomades. I know they'll be great, though. I'm sure I'll be trying the rest soon. I see she has 20% off this month. I might need another Birthday Cake leave in . I'm not sure if I have that scent in stash. I'm almost finished with one, though. 



IDareT'sHair said:


> I got the rest of my Jardin, a couple Avosoya and a couple CoCasta as far as HV's Oils.
> 
> I got several bottles of ED JBCO and a couple bottles of Pure Pumpkin, EVCO, EVOO, PALTAS.
> 
> A couple of DB Oil Sprays. Imma give my Niece one of those (Cherry or Watermelon)
> 
> ETA: I wish I had Nourish and some HTN Oil too.



You know I keep that HTN oil in stash. That, Nourish, Montego Bay Oil, Vere Oil, and KV Fenugreek


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

You do keep some Good Oils in Your Stash.

I want to get some of APB's Ayurvedic Oil one day.

Girl....I wish I had some HTN Oil.  

I looked at it when I bought my Follicle Boosters, but 'felt' I already had too many oils.

I can't wait to try Montego.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

Girl, ALL them Pomades sound nice.  I KNOW they are. 

I pulled my Scalp Rx out today.  

Still tryna' hold on to my IPN Root Food.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair

That Ayurvedic is next on my list to try. I might order some this month. I got my HTN some sale when I got 2 Follicles. 

I think you'll like that Montego Bay Oil. It has nice ingredients.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *That Ayurvedic is next on my list to try. I might order some this month.* I got my HTN some sale when I got 2 Follicles.
> 
> I think you'll like that Montego Bay Oil. It has nice ingredients.


 
@Brownie518

I had x3 of those 'samples' of that Oil when she use to put samples in orders when she 1st Launched. 

It is very nice. Will definitely buy some for Fall/Winter.

I'm sure I'll love Montego Bay....


----------



## Brownie518

I know I love the oil of hers that I do have. Hurry Up and Grow, I think it's called. It makes my hair sooooo soft.  I'll be getting more once I use up some more oils. 

IDareT'sHair


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

Yeah, My Fall-Haul will basically be Pomades, Oils & Butters. 

I really do not need any DC'ers. Period.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> Yeah, My Fall-Haul will basically be Pomades, Oils & Butters.
> 
> I really do not need any DC'ers. Period.


IDareT'sHair

I'm the opposite. I have a s***load of oils, creams, pomades and limited on my DCs. I have Herbal Blends and Slippery Elm, one each. I have 2 Vanilla Silk and 3 Razz. I have half a jar of Claudie's Deep Moisturizing. I think that's it..

I gave away all my APB DCs erplexed These are moisturizing DCs, btw. I have 2 Renew Proteins, 2 Fortifying, and 1 Reconstructor from Claudie. Also have 2 Whiskey Soaks.


----------



## Brownie518

Yo, Sunshine has a listing 'Talk to Sunshine' for $35...35 minutes, topic of your choice.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

Why'd you give away all your APB DC'ers?  They didn't work for you?

Girl, I have so many DC'ers it stopped being funny a long, long time ago.

Right now I'm rotating Jasmine's A&S and Hibiscus in Tahitian Vanilla.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

My NG I have 16oz's of:
Chamomile & Burdock Root
Coconut & Mango (just got)
Herbal Blends

I thought I had another Slippery Elm, but I don't.erplexed

I still have 16oz 3-4 BV Smooves to use.  I'll pull those back out in the Fall.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> Why'd you give away all your APB DC'ers?  They didn't work for you?
> 
> Girl, I have so many DC'ers it stopped being funny a long, long time ago.
> 
> Right now I'm rotating Jasmine's A&S and Hibiscus in Tahitian Vanilla.


IDareT'sHair

Remember I used the Blueberry DC and it tore my hair up. A dry tanlged mess  It was ugly!!!


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> Girl, ALL them Pomades sound nice.  I KNOW they are.
> 
> I pulled my Scalp Rx out today.
> 
> Still tryna' hold on to my IPN Root Food.


IDareT'sHair

I found a 4oz IPN TeaLightful the other day I might massage some in when I get off work 



IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> My NG I have 16oz's of:
> Chamomile & Burdock Root
> Coconut & Mango (just got)
> Herbal Blends
> 
> I thought I had another Slippery Elm, but I don't.erplexed
> 
> I still have 16oz 3-4 BV Smooves to use.  I'll pull those back out in the Fall.



I don't think I have any BV Smoove left. I couldn't find any. I need to check again cuz I sure had a lot of that. 

...Did you see what I said about that Talk to Sunshine listing on Etsy??


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

Yes, I Absolutely Positively do remember that.  

Glad you didn't take any chances by trying another one.

Smart Move.


----------



## Shay72

Brownie518 said:


> Yo, Sunshine has a listing 'Talk to Sunshine' for $35...35 minutes, topic of your choice.


 You all nonchalant with this! I saw one of her videos in my you tube feed and she looks skinny. She might be going through some things again. Who was it that she sent that e-mail telling all her business.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> I found a 4oz IPN Tea/Lightful the other day I might massage some in when I get off work
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think I have any BV Smoove left. I couldn't find any. I need to check again cuz I sure had a lot of that.
> 
> *...Did you see what I said about that Talk to Sunshine listing on Etsy?? *


 
Brownie518

Um...Yeah...I saw that.  

That was You, Shay72 and chebaby that was on that Sunshine tip.

So, you can talk to her for $35.00?  What is that about


----------



## Shay72

Ya'll talking back & forth so fast in here I guess I was behind in reading. This forum is so slow on everything single thing I use !


----------



## Brownie518

Shay72 said:


> You all nonchalant with this! I saw one of her videos in my you tube feed and she looks skinny. She might be going through some things again. Who was it that she sent that e-mail telling all her business.






I remember that email!! I don't remember who it was, though...


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> Um...Yeah...I saw that.
> 
> That was You, @Shay72 and @chebaby that was on that Sunshine tip.
> 
> So, you can talk to her for $35.00?  What is that about



IDareT'sHair

I guess you can talk to her about hair, life, whatever, for 35 minutes.


----------



## Shay72

I don't know what folks supposed to talk to her about. It won't be growing hair bc she is forever cutting hers. It's always in a fade.


----------



## Brownie518

I will say that I love the Cutie Juice as a spritz after my shower. Love it!!!! And Sunshine is still the bomb. I have a few big jars.


----------



## Shay72

I do love me some Sunshine. Nothing has ever compared. I will always buy it. I just won't be paying $35 to talk to her.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72 Brownie518

I didn't know she was still selling 'stuff'?  Interesting.

I'm glad ya'll can still get it.

Did anybody look to see how many of them $35 minute calls she's Sold?


----------



## Brownie518

Shay72 said:


> I do love me some Sunshine. Nothing has ever compared. I will always buy it. I just won't be paying $35 to talk to her.



+1...on this whole post 

with emphasis on the underlined...


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Shay72 @Brownie518
> 
> I didn't know she was still selling 'stuff'?  Interesting.
> 
> I'm glad ya'll can still get it.
> 
> Did anybody look to see how many of them $35 minute calls she's Sold?






IDareT'sHair


----------



## Brownie518

I see one sold so far....


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

Girl....You know Somebody out there wanna talk to Sunshine


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair

Girl, you know that's true, too...

I'm makin carts and need to quit...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *I see one sold so far....*


 

Brownie518

.........


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

*cough*  Hope them ain't no phone sex calls.........


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

What kinda' Carts you makin'?


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> *cough*  Hope them ain't no phone sex calls.........


IDareT'sHair





IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> What kinda' Carts you makin'?




APB, Claudie, CD, HV, and BRB...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Used Up: x1 Ynobe Shop's Hibiscus & Marshmallow (no back ups).  Not a Repurchase


----------



## Froreal3

Brownie518 said:


> IDareT'sHair
> 
> Remember I used the Blueberry DC and it tore my hair up. A dry tanlged mess  It was ugly!!!



Brownie518 the Blueberry Cheesecake didn't really agree with my hair. It was ok...didn't mess my hair up, but it was just ok for me. I didn't feel any real moisture from it. Others have raved though, so I thought it was because I'm spoiled by SD VS. Have you tried APB's Moisturizing Conditioners? She has improved them she said. I want to try one soon. Which ones did you give away?


----------



## Froreal3

Using up my QB AOHC on DD's super coily hair. Her hair likes it. Mine does too, but I think mine is probably good with the BRBC. I have about three applications of it left. 

Yall, I have enough stuff to last me until Blk Friday. For real.  I can't wait to re-up on my favs though!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Froreal3

My BF Reups will be: Grease, Butters, Pomades, Oils and a few R/O's.  

Imma _try _to stay totally away from DC'ers unless Marie Dean has a Good Deal.  

That is the only thing truly missing from my Stash.


----------



## Shay72

Found some Qhemet Honey Hydrating Balm :reddancer:.


----------



## Shay72

Okay, catching up on Sunshine videos and I see why some folks may want to talk to her. She talks a lot about her relationship with God, self awareness, working on yourself, etc. Some folks would benefit from that. I still don't need to talk to her but she may be able to help some.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Shay72

$35.00 Come on Nah Son. 

If they are her Customers, she should be willing to talk to them _to a certain degree_ for Free.


Hmph. 

I'm glad Jesus didn't charge folks to talk to him.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel

I used some PLBM tonight!


----------



## Brownie518

Froreal3 said:


> @Brownie518 the Blueberry Cheesecake didn't really agree with my hair. It was ok...didn't mess my hair up, but it was just ok for me. I didn't feel any real moisture from it. Others have raved though, so I thought it was because I'm spoiled by SD VS. Have you tried APB's Moisturizing Conditioners? She has improved them she said. I want to try one soon. Which ones did you give away?


Froreal3

I gave away the Blueberry and the White chocolate mask  I might still have the Not Easily Broken one but haven't tried it.


----------



## Brownie518

Hey, ladies. I'm at work in the middle of another funky storm. We had a major power dip last week and are still recovering and with this tornado watch, we might be in trouble..

Anyway, can I just say how much I love Soft Coconut Marshmallows!! I should have gotten a couple more this order.


----------



## Froreal3

Brownie518 said:


> Froreal3
> 
> I gave away the Blueberry and the White chocolate mask  I might still have the Not Easily Broken one but haven't tried it.



Oh. I liked the White Chocolate Mask. It was good. Never tried Not Easily Broken. Is that a DC? That's one of the ones that say Moisturizing Conditioner?


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair said:


> Beamodel  I used some PLBM tonight!



IDareT'sHair

I prefer the original PLBM. I do like the newer version too but if I had to choose, id rather the original one. 

I'm not usually a fan of products with emulsifying wax in it.


----------



## Brownie518

Froreal3

I don't even remember, actually. After that experience, I haven't checked out a single conditioner. I was traumatized!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel

See...that's gonna make me put this away again. 

I am trying to hold on to it.

Maybe I should pull out something else like: Liquid Cake Batter, Moisture Riser or SCM instead.

I might pull out SCM to try.  I have x2 different versions of that one.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair

Yea, I'm being stingy with the original PLBM right now too. SCM is still good and I really like moisture riser too.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel

I pulled out Moisture Riser.  

I looked at my Jar of Carrot Cake Frosting.  

I'm being stingy with that one.


----------



## Ltown

Hi ladies! Lurker stopping bye!
Hair note: receive my HV green butter, use up HV methi (repurchase when big sale).


----------



## Shay72

IDareT'sHair
Good point about Sunshine .


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair said:


> Beamodel  I pulled out Moisture Riser.  I looked at my Jar of Carrot Cake Frosting.  I'm being stingy with that one.



IDareT'sHair

Me too. I have 1 1/2 bottles of than. She no longer makes it either. She turned it into a moisturizer, no longer a butter


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Beamodel
> 
> I pulled out Moisture Riser.
> 
> I looked at my Jar of Carrot Cake Frosting.
> 
> I'm being stingy with that one.


IDareT'sHair

Have you used Moisture Riser before? That one is good, too  I like that one on dry hair.


----------



## Beamodel

Brownie518 said:


> IDareT'sHair  Have you used Moisture Riser before? That one is good, too  I like that one on dry hair.



Brownie518

Moisture riser is great on dry hair. Yummy. It packs a good punch too


----------



## Brownie518

Beamodel said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> Moisture riser is great on dry hair. Yummy. It packs a good punch too


Beamodel

Yes. Her leave ins/moisturizers are the biz!!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

I have not used the Moisture Riser before *excited*

Shay72

I'm just messin' with Sunshine.  I like her & her personality.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

I started to use the Bear Fruit Hair Espresso or the Saade Ayurvedic Crème.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Duplicate................................


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> I have not used the Moisture Riser before *excited*
> 
> @Shay72
> 
> I'm just messin' with Sunshine.  I like her & her personality.


IDareT'sHair

I think you'll like it 

I'm anxious to try this new version of the Carrot Cake.


----------



## Brownie518

Speaking of...what other scents should I try from APB??? I know I have no business asking but I'm just curious  you know, for my next order. I'm thinking about Pineapple Passion (i love pineapple), Tutti Frutti, Belgian Truffles, and Iced Carrot Cake. Have any of you tried these???


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> I started to use the Bear Fruit Hair Espresso or the Saade Ayurvedic Crème.


IDareT'sHair

Good ole BFH!!! If she still made all her original conditioners, I'd be in there.  I used to tear them up til she started eliminating all the ones I liked. I should get that Saeede. Used to love that.


----------



## Beamodel

Brownie518 said:


> Speaking of...what other scents should I try from APB??? I know I have no business asking but I'm just curious  you know, for my next order. I'm thinking about Pineapple Passion (i love pineapple), Tutti Frutti, Belgian Truffles, and Iced Carrot Cake. Have any of you tried these???



Brownie518

I had a sample of iced carrot cake. It's more on the spicy cinnamon side.


----------



## Beamodel

Applied APB Birthday Cake Pudding and sealed with HV Vatika Frosting. 

Talk about delicious smelling soft hair...


----------



## Brownie518

Beamodel said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> I had a sample of iced carrot cake. It's more on the spicy cinnamon side.


Beamodel

Hmm, maybe not that then. 
Birthday Cake is my s**t!!!!  Deee-licious!!!


----------



## Beamodel

Brownie518

Yea it don't smell like how HH carrot cake smells. I like sweet scents like birthday cake (yummy)... Have you had marshmallow clouds yet? I think you might have. That's my jammy too... 

I have watermelon. It smells like jolly ranchers. I thought about getting the peach cobler but I'm so hooked on my tried n true scents.


----------



## Brownie518

Beamodel said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> Yea it don't smell like how HH carrot cake smells. I like sweet scents like birthday cake (yummy)... Have you had marshmallow clouds yet? I think you might have. That's my jammy too...
> 
> I have watermelon. It smells like jolly ranchers. I thought about getting the peach cobler but I'm so hooked on my tried n true scents.


Beamodel

Yes, I love the Marshmallow, too  I have watermelon on the way now. The Peach Cobbler isn't my fav. Maybe I shouldnt have gotten that in the Ayurvedic creme, though.


----------



## Beamodel

Brownie518

Thanks for the info on the peach cobbler. I guess I will pass on that then. I wonder how pink sugar smells. Still curious about cotton candy.


----------



## Brownie518

Beamodel said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> Thanks for the info on the peach cobbler. I guess I will pass on that then. I wonder how pink sugar smells. Still curious about cotton candy.



The Cotton Candy is very, very light. I like it, though. It's not to die for like the Birthday Cake, IMO, but it's nice.


----------



## Beamodel

Brownie518

See that's what makes me stick with marshmallow clouds, birthday cake, cookie dough. I love those scents


----------



## Brownie518

Beamodel

Yes, mine, too. Birthday Cake definitely leading the pack!!!


----------



## Froreal3

Brownie518 said:


> Beamodel
> 
> Hmm, maybe not that then.
> Birthday Cake is my s**t!!!!  Deee-licious!!!



Have u tried watermelon?  Brownie518?  It is so good...just used the spray,  cream and butta on my twists.  Yum.

Sent from my Snow White Frost Galaxy S4 using LHCF


----------



## Froreal3

Beamodel said:


> Brownie518
> 
> See that's what makes me stick with marshmallow clouds, birthday cake, cookie dough. I love those scents



Oh, cookie dough smells so good! Makes me hungry!

Sent from my Snow White Frost Galaxy S4 using LHCF


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shipping Information for:

Claudie
Blue Roze Beauty

Welp.

My OBIA has came back from Dallas for the 2nd time and is here in the city also for a 2nd time.

Okay.....Let's see if it finds its way to my House THIS TIME!!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

Girl, I tore that name up!  

I meant Saeede Cream.  I know you knew what I meant.

Yeah, those DC'ers were the business with them ol' Insane Bottles.

ETA: Moisturizer is nice!


----------



## divachyk

APB hair creme has totally become my moisturizer of choice. I love that stuff.


----------



## divachyk

Just got a ship notice from HV. It's scheduled to ship out tomorrow.


----------



## Golden75

So glad I left Ynobe in the dust.  I thought I unsuscribed, but I got this little gem  

Please be advised that the orders that were shipped out recently (from 6/29-7/8 are being returned to us from the post office. I am not sure if it is all of the orders, but it is many. As soon as they are returned to us we will get them right back out immediately. Unfortunately, until we receive them back we have no way of knowing why they are being returned.


----------



## SimJam

divachyk wow that avatar pic is beautiful. You are one of only a very few relaxed heads that make me miss my relaxed hair. 

On the weekend I used up the last corner of silk dreams moisture dream DC, had to mix it with some SD Mocha (also added some castor oil and SAA) that mixture was soooooo deelish 

honestly neither one of those two worked this well for me ... now I don't know if was the additives or the mix that did the trick lol.

also broke out some pura body cupuacu butter .... Im glad they discontinued the lemon grass scent. I don't know if it was the oils in the lemon grass, but the identical products in lemon grass were not as moisturizing as the Tahitian vanilla ones


----------



## divachyk

Thank you SimJam!


----------



## Beamodel

divachyk

I'm like Brownie518. I've been hitting the APB puddings hard and always the leave in sprays.


----------



## Shay72

The Happy Nappy Honey tracking has not updated at all.

Got a shipping notice for Hairveda.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My OBIA arrived today.  And also my Purabody Naturals.

Shay72 HNH is pure shade.  

I hope you like that stuff.


----------



## Rozlewis

divachyk said:


> APB hair creme has totally become my moisturizer of choice. I love that stuff.



divachyk

Thanks for sharing this style in your avatar. I wore my hair like that today and wore my flex clip which I had not worn since I purchased it. The style is super easy and cute especially when you are 14 weeks post. Thanks again.


----------



## SimJam

LHCF was not worth my 0.178 cents today ... need some entertainment and there wasn't a drop !!!!

anyhoo coming up Thanksgiving will be 2 years since I did a major haul on new PJayed products .... Im so proud of myself.

When Im outta PJ Jail Imma try APB 'caw Ive been a'watching yalls


----------



## divachyk

You're so very welcome Rozlewis. I'm glad you were able to recreate it!


----------



## Shay72

IDareT'sHair
I'm bout to say something to Hairveda talking bout shade. According to my shipping notice, e-mail, and the website my second order is coming. What I suspect is both orders are coming in one box. If that's the case Imma need them to refund me $6.95 since I paid $6.95x2.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72 said:


> *If that's the case Imma need them to refund me $6.95 since I paid $6.95x2.*


 
Shay72

You know they will.


----------



## robot.

My KJ Naturals stuff came so well packaged, especially for samples! I love these thick, rustic labels. I want to wash my hair right now!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@robot.

I wanted to try some stuff by KJNaturals. 

Please let me know what you think after you've tried them.

Thanks Ro.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Used up the last teeny bit of Purabody Sapote Oil I had left.  

And I have no back ups. 

Every time I tried to re-up on this Oil (during a Sale) it has always been OOS.erplexed


----------



## Froreal3

Golden75 said:


> So glad I left Ynobe in the dust.  I thought I unsuscribed, but I got this little gem
> 
> Please be advised that the orders that were shipped out recently (from 6/29-7/8 are being returned to us from the post office. I am not sure if it is all of the orders, but it is many. As soon as they are returned to us we will get them right back out immediately. Unfortunately, until we receive them back we have no way of knowing why they are being returned.


 
da heck?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Golden75 Froreal3

Mornin' G! & Fro! What's up? 

Hair Day for me today. I need to come up with a quick Reggie.

Hmmmm? I know I'll be DC'ing with Jasmine's Hibiscus.


----------



## Froreal3

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Golden75 Froreal3
> 
> Mornin' G! & Fro! What's up?
> 
> Hair Day for me today. I need to come up with a quick Reggie.
> 
> Hmmmm? I know I'll be DC'ing with Jasmine's Hibiscus.



IDareT'sHair nice.  I might cowash today. I have twists (own hair) in. Then I will shampoo on the weekend. I have been using sulfur,  so I want to wash and dc twice a week.

Sent from my Snow White Frost Galaxy S4 using LHCF


----------



## Golden75

Morning IDareT'sHair!


----------



## robot.

IDareT'sHair said:


> @robot.
> 
> I wanted to try some stuff by KJNaturals.
> 
> Please let me know what you think after you've tried them.
> 
> Thanks Ro.



Did a quick cowash this morning with the Cocoa cowash...very chocolatey!  My hair felt clean and soft. I will try it again this afternoon with the Argan Rosemary deep condish.

The Marshmallow leave-in is very light and thinly textured. I thought maybe it would tame my frizz like in the picture but no such luck.  It's still a good product though and will purchase the full size. My hair looks much shinier than it usually does.

I think the Stretch n Curl custard would make for a beautiful twistout. My hair is too short so I used it for my WNG today...I ended up adding gel over top of it bc I needed more definition but I LOVE this for underneath it. I was able to use less gel and my hair dried without any crunch.

See seems to run random sales pretty often so I'm going to order both during the next one. She still has the banner up for 40% off the custard so I'm going to message her about that.


----------



## Ltown

Hello ladies!

Another used up product is APB marshmallow. (gifted Ms. T) I need to get back using my protein conditioner(restructor) weekly again, my hair feels thin in the back.


----------



## SimJam

Morning All ... I just glanced real quick at APBs etsy yesterday but didn't have time to go through all the products ... now I go back and the store is closed

woe is me **slow slides down my filing cabinet**


----------



## faithVA

Just passing through seeing what you ladies are up to.


----------



## meka72

Froreal3 said:


> da heck?



I think this happened to my Obia order too. If it hadn't also happened to IDareT'sHair too, I would have assumed that it was a local USPS issue because I'm in the same county as Ynobe.


----------



## divachyk

Brownie518 Beamodel, I baggyed with APB leave in and  Even my scalp felt good. I then topped off with some hair creme and sealed. My hurrr is on point.


----------



## divachyk

FINALLY mailed my hair samples to Komaza. Response time is about 14 days upon receipt. Keep yall posted.


----------



## faithVA

divachyk said:


> FINALLY mailed my hair samples to Komaza. Response time is about 14 days upon receipt. Keep yall posted.



So you finally did it. Will be keeping an eye out on your update.


----------



## divachyk

faithVA said:


> So you finally did it. Will be keeping an eye out on your update.



faithVA, I purchased a few months ago but was waiting until I had a good showing of new growth before sending them in. I wanted an analysis on both natural and relaxed parts of my hair.


----------



## Shay72

Now neither the Happy Nappy Honey or Hairveda tracking information have been updated.

Got an email from Hairveda saying my earlier order was completed on 7/10. Went on the site and it says the same thing. Still no tracking number. Waiting for things to arrive before asking bout my $6.95.

Just ordered a free 1 oz sample from KeraVada.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Hey divas got back this morning from my anniversary weekend with DH so I did my hair. I steamed with AO GPB for 1hr, used APB's coconut LI, sealed with TPS sweet indulgence and moisturized with APB's pudding. That took care of what the pool water and the heat did to my hair.

Sent from my XT1080 using LHCF


----------



## IDareT'sHair

meka72

My OBIA came yesterday.  Looks lovely!  I wish I would have gotten 2.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl

I'm so happy for you Curly!  

I'm glad you two got to spend some time away.  

You two needed time away to Relax.

Happy Belated Anniversary.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair Thanks sis, we sure did.

Sent from my XT1080 using LHCF


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl

Hey Ms. Curl-Gurl!

What You DC'ing with these days?  

I've been in my Jasmine Bath & Beauty Stash.  

They smell soooooo wonderful.

Such a lovely Line.  I hate that it was discontinued.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair I miss Jasmine too   I have DB's pumpkin, bask whiskey, APB's apple and TPS coffee in rotation right now.

Sent from my XT1080 using LHCF


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl

Right now I'm rotating Jasmine.

I have out:
Avocado & Silk
Hibiscus Panthenol & Ginseng
Babbasu Xtreme

I also have Jasmine's Reconstructor

I will try to use up some of these


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl

My Purabody came.  Also my OBIA Naturals.  

So, I am waiting on Claudie.  I think I'm waiting on something else?

Oh Yeah BlueRoze Beauty.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair Nice haul. I received my APB order. It was here when I got home.

Sent from my XT1080 using LHCF


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl

What APB scents did you get? 

My Fall-Haul, I will be getting her Pomades. (except the one with Sulfur).

I can't wait.  

I want to pick up the Pomades, some Ayurvedic Oil(s) and the Scalp Rx.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair I got pink sugar, cotton candy, pumpkin spice and red velvet

Sent from my XT1080 using LHCF


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl

Nice Choices. 

I like(d) Birthday Cake, Buttercreme & Marshmallow.  The Red Velvet is nice too.

I haven't tried Pink Sugar or Cotton Candy.  

Did not really care for the Pumpkin one.  It was just okay (to me).erplexed

I have the Caramel Crunch open now.

Let me know about Pink Sugar & Cotton Candy.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Not sure what Imma rinse this Henna out with?  

I really need to try to use up this VO5 & Suave stuff I still have here.

I wanna rinse it out with the rest of my SSI Avocado or Hair Rules or maybe some HV Amala Rinse.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair Pink sugar and cotton candy are my favorites. I didn't care for the pumpkin either so I'll use that next.

Sent from my XT1080 using LHCF


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl

Next time I buy the Cremes, I will try both Pink Sugar and Cotton Candy.  

I've been curious about both.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl

Next time I buy the Cremes, I will try both Pink Sugar and Cotton Candy.  

I've been curious about both.

ETA: I'm super excited to try the Pomades!  

You know I love a Good Grease!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

This Jasmine Tahitian Vanilla has GOT to be the best smelling DC'er I've ever used.

I cannot describe the awesomeness of this scent (and the others).

I have a few nice scents left and I cannot wait to dig into all of them.  *Excited*

I am so happy I didn't blow through all my Jasmine.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair I really want to try the pomades as well. I need to use up some more butters first

Sent from my XT1080 using LHCF


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl

Yeah, BF my focus is going to be Butters, Pomades, Grease., Oils  

I have already started sort of.

I did reup on about x3 Komaza's Scalp Butters.  

I don't want to run the risk of them discontinuing it like they did last Winter when they went that reformulation.

I have:
Komaza
Kizuri (only x1) *discontinued*
BSP & Sugar Berries
MHC Buttery Soy
Claudie (Iman & Temple Balm)
SSI's Seyani and the Berry Frosting
HV's Vatika Frosting, Almond Glaze
HQS Coconut Mango & HQS Lime
Liquid Gold's Java
Darcy's Eucalyptus & Mint
IPN's Tealightful
Taliah Waajid's Medicated
APB's Scalp (only 1 tho')


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Speaking of SSI -- I thought she was suppose to have a Mid-July Sale??? 

Well....it's Mid-July.  Where the Sale at?

If she does, I'll grab another Seyani Butter or two.

curlyhersheygirl


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl

Hey Curly....I'm going to try NOT to buy any DC'ers.  It would have to be a "Great" Offer/Discount.

Or some Marie Dean *cough*

I do not need another DC'er.  For at least a Year or two (probably) 

Even with my Heavy-Handed Self.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair Nice list. As for SSI not sure what's up with the sale.

Sent from my XT1080 using LHCF


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> curlyhersheygirl
> 
> Hey Curly....I'm going to try NOT to buy any DC'ers.  It would have to be a "Great" Offer/Discount.
> 
> Or some Marie Dean *cough*
> 
> I do not need another DC'er.  For at least a Year or two (probably)
> 
> Even with my Heavy-Handed Self.



IDareT'sHair I'm like that with butters and oils. This BF I'm just re-uping a few staples

Sent from my XT1080 using LHCF


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl

Imma make a conscious effort not to buy anymore DC'ers. 

I said that and still ended up getting:
x1 OBIA Babbasu
x1 16oz NG Coconut & Mango
x1 16oz Khave (back up)

My "goal" is to keep DC'ers down to a bare minimum (unless it is Marie Dean) or if Fleurtzy came back.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl

I feel like I blow skrait through Oils and Butters (and Grease).  

I probably don't.  But I feel like I do.

Speaking of Butters & such I forgot I have an 8oz Pomade Shop Peppermint and I'm currently using the Coffee one I got from you w/o Sulfur.

I hope I got that 8oz Peppermint w/o Sulfur.  I need to go back on ETSY into my Purchase History and look at that.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair I'm not getting any DC'ers either. My list consists of mostly cowashers and RO

Sent from my XT1080 using LHCF


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl

Now....Wait Mrs. C! 

I didn't say I wasn't gettin' any.....I said Imma 'try' not to get any.

I need to do a quick inventory on my R/O's but I think I'm good on those for a while. 

I do want a 16oz DB Pumpkin for Cowashing.

Co-Cleansers I might be good?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl

I want some Marie Dean.  At least x2 jars.  

My Biggest problem is "Randoms"  

I need to work hard on not jumping on Random Purchases.

I'm good for hopping on a Random because the discount is good.

I want a couple more Alikay Naturals products too (which would be a 'random')


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair I'll see if I have a DB pumpkin to send you. I also have a 8oz jar of sprout to send you as well.

Sent from my XT1080 using LHCF


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl

I don't wanna put you out Ms. C! Please don't worry about the DB Pumpkin.

I already have x1. It was going to be a back up.

But, I would like the Sprout tho'....

*Absolutely no rush. You can even actually send it in the Fall*

Beggars can't be choosey 

#ninjas... You know how we do.

Oh...When I was naming my Butters & stuff, I completely forgot about LACE Naturals. 

That Supreme Butter is thebomb.gov


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair You won't be putting me out. If I have it I'll send it.

Sent from my XT1080 using LHCF


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl

Awww! Thanks Mrs. C! You're the Best!:blowkiss:

You know I love a Good Swap!


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair I found 2 16oz so one is yours. I'll send them in the fall as you suggested. I don't want the sprout to melt in transit.

Sent from my XT1080 using LHCF


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl

That's Great!  I can scratch that off my List.  

It was definitely on there. 

In fact, I've had it sitting out there in an AveYou Cart.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair Now you can get something else.

Sent from my XT1080 using LHCF


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl

Did a nice Hendigo Rx tonight.  Finished up x1 Suave Coconut.  

I have some back ups.  If not Suave I have VO5 & White Rain (assorted).

Lawd...I will be sooooo happy to get rid of these.

I may have about 5-8 bottles left.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *Now you can get something else*.
> 
> Sent from my XT1080 using LHCF


 
curlyhersheygirl

You know that 'proposed' cash has already been re-allocated!

I wanna keep them shipping costs down this BF too.erplexed


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> curlyhersheygirl
> 
> You know that 'proposed' cash has already been re-allocated!
> 
> I wanna keep them shipping costs down this BF too.erplexed



IDareT'sHair lol That's great.

I also want to keep shipping costs down as well. I'm trying to stick with vendors that offer free of flat rate shipping.

Sent from my XT1080 using LHCF


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl

I will also be stalking Pampered & Twisted, Hattache and some others.

Trying not to use CM (if I can help it)


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair What happened with CM?

Sent from my XT1080 using LHCF


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl

You heard Shea Moisture Launched a new Super Fruit Line (exclusively for ULTA) and they are going to offer a JBCO Line as well. soon.

I want to order the Super Fruit Shower Gel to try.  I may do that this weekend.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl

You know folks were having consistency and CS issues with them recently.


----------



## meka72

IDareT'sHair said:


> meka72
> 
> My OBIA came yesterday.  Looks lovely!  I wish I would have gotten 2.



I for mine today. I should've gotten 2 too. Lol. 

Now I want to wash my hair.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> curlyhersheygirl
> 
> You know folks were having consistency and CS issues with them recently.



IDareT'sHair I didn't know that   They are the only company that I know of that carries my elucence shampoo and conditioner.

Sent from my XT1080 using LHCF


----------



## IDareT'sHair

meka72

Glad it came.  Yeah...we messed up.....

If you use it 'soon' lemme know what you think.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *They are the only company that I know of that carries my elucence shampoo and conditioner.*
> 
> Sent from my XT1080 using LHCF


 
curlyhersheygirl

Yeah, they do.  Imma keep my eye on them.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl

I just made an ULTA Cart of SM Super Fruit Bath stuff & the Argan Oil one.  

It's B1 G1 50%.


----------



## Shay72

IDareT'sHair
I'm thinking of getting that Superfruit bodywash too. I love SM body washes. I'm slowly starting to try their facial products. I use Boots from Target right now but you know I'm trying to support us.

My reject hair products will be going to a local women's shelter. I need to ask if they take open products or just new ones.


----------



## Shay72

My Claudie's shipped.


----------



## Beamodel

Revisited KBB Sweet Ambrosia. 

I love how light weight it is and moisturizes my hair at the same time. My hair is incredibly soft. I sealed with avocado oil too.


----------



## divachyk

Beamodel said:


> Revisited KBB Sweet Ambrosia.  I love how light weight it is and moisturizes my hair at the same time. My hair is incredibly soft. I sealed with avocado oil too.



Hey Beamodel, I tagged you in the NOLA thread a few days ago...is the warehouse district a good, safe area to stay?


----------



## robot.

For the past few days that I've been thinking of KJ Naturals, I almost didn't want to get too attached because what if they stopped making products? Home/handmade companies always leave me feeling a little insecure...

Then I found out my favorite face cleanser, from a large and popular Korean brand, has been discontinued. 

I don't know who to trust anymore. 

This KJ Naturals has my hurr looking right, tho


----------



## Ltown

curlyhersheygirl, how's is the little one better i hope? 
IDareT'sHair, i need to shop your stash i don't need any pomade or creams to experiment anymore.


----------



## robot.

Deleted...


----------



## Shay72

Shay72 said:


> My reject hair products will be going to a local women's shelter. I need to ask if they take open products or just new ones.[/QUOTE]
> I heard back from the shelter and dt health regulations only new, unopened products can be accepted. Fine by me. I've got some stuff for them :yep:.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72

I have the SM Superfruit Body Wash in an Ulta Cart.

Ltown

What do you need/want out of my Stash.  (Please pm me).


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My Claudie's Arrived.


----------



## Ltown

Is claudie down, went to view and its down?


----------



## Shay72

Ltown
Yes, I believe she is closed until she gets everything shipped out. I believe she wants to get everything shipped out by Friday.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Ltown He's doing great, thanks for asking.

Sent from my XT1080 using LHCF


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl

Hey Curl


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72

I see ULTA has Free Shipping (Today Only) on $25.00


----------



## Beamodel

divachyk said:


> Hey Beamodel, I tagged you in the NOLA thread a few days ago...is the warehouse district a good, safe area to stay?



Sorry girly, I'm always accessing this app from my phone and I don't get mentions. 

To be honest it's hit and miss all over the city. Do a crime map according to the house location. It can be great on one street then not so great  a few blocks over.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel

What's up?


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair said:


> Beamodel  What's up?



Hey girly. Been under the weather lately. Just been lurking. Not much hair talk. 

Glad everyone is doing well. No new product news for me... 

Still plan in relaxing next week. 

Logging off for a little bit. Kisses :-*


----------



## robot.

I emailed BRB asking if I can swap out two of the items in the sampler bundle.

I'm slowing going to work my way through the lines. Otherwise I'll be compelled to just buy everything.


----------



## robot.

robot. said:


> I emailed BRB asking if I can swap out two of the items in the sampler bundle.
> 
> I'm slowing going to work my way through the lines. Otherwise I'll be compelled to just buy everything.



She replied saying she didn't have any samples of the flax gel cream. 

I don't understand...you have sample size jars and presumably flax gel cream to sell full size. So what's the problem?


----------



## Brownie518

I got my HH and APB today. I just massaged in some new pomade!


----------



## Shay72

I got my Happy Nappy Honey and Hairveda today. I took pics and plan to do a blog post when I stop being lazy. I plan to do a blog post on detangling too but been lazy about that too . The blogging helps me stay on track.

So Hairveda did send everything in one box. I promptly sent an email and they responded quickly to say they would refund my shipping. Waiting for them to do the refund.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72

You got several Goodies today!


----------



## Shay72

IDareT'sHair
I know, I'm excited. My free sample from KeraVada shipped today and Claudie's should be here by Saturday at the latest. And oh yeah I bought some stuff off the product exchange too. I'm done until Labor Day . Well unless the sunflower butter restocks at Camden Grey .


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My BlueRoze Beauty Strawberry ACV Rinse came today. 

Interesting. It's the consistency of a R/O. (And not the consistency of Water/ACV).

Smells really good too. I'll probably get a couple more bottles next time there is a Sale.

I 'do' think her stuff is a bit pricey.


----------



## divachyk

Received my HV Amala Cream today  That was super fast shipping. I have never received anything this quick from HV.


----------



## Froreal3

Afternoon!

Dcing with some AO HSR. Forgot how strong this stuff smells. Doesn't bother me though. I'm going back to my old regimen of twists every two weeks. I will still wash and dc the twists.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Froreal3

What made you decide to twist every two weeks?


----------



## Brownie518

Hey! I got my HH and APB yesterday. Love the new comrade!!!


----------



## Brownie518

Hey! I got my HH and APB yesterday. Love the new pomade!!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

What is the new Pomade from APB and which ones did you get?


----------



## divachyk

Purchased a Laila Ali soft bonnet & a couple of the Save Your Do gym wraps. Keep y'all posted when I use the bonnet & receive the gym wraps.


----------



## Shay72

My Claudie's came today.


----------



## divachyk

Speak of SYD, I just got notice that Save Your Do shipped.  I seriously need to wash my hair but this thunder & lightening have other plans for me.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Massaged with: ED JBCO

divachyk   That VF Massage sounded


----------



## Froreal3

IDareT'sHair said:


> Froreal3
> 
> What made you decide to twist every two weeks?



I'm just going back to the old way I started off and saw the most retention. I have just wearing it in one big braid or just two large flat twists and washing my loose hair every week. I also reincorporated Aphogee Green Tea & Keratin every week under my moisturizer.


----------



## Froreal3

Brownie518 which pomades did you get? We want the full description and low down please.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Froreal3

Nice! Thanks for the Update.

IKR @Brownie518 we need deets! = Name, Some of the Ingredients, Scent, Consistency. 

Stuff like that


----------



## felic1

IDareT'sHair said:


> My BlueRoze Beauty Strawberry ACV Rinse came today.
> 
> Interesting. It's the consistency of a R/O. (And not the consistency of Water/ACV).
> 
> Smells really good too. I'll probably get a couple more bottles next time there is a Sale.
> 
> I 'do' think her stuff is a bit pricey.


 IDareT'sHair...This rinse sounds yummy. Please tag me with a review!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

felic1

I will Sis.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Used some: Enso Naturals Blue Malva Hair Lotion and Pure Pumpkin Seed oil.


----------



## Shay72

All of my goodies are here now. I'm not waiting on anything. Perfect timing because the detoxing of my hair was complete as of yesterday. Once a month I will use a detox conditioner. Every 3 months I will use Terressentials.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Shay72

Did you buy your Terressentials yet? Which one do you get? Lemon, Lavender or Mint?

Isn't that the ones they offer?


----------



## Shay72

IDareT'sHair
I haven't bought it yet. I get the lemon. I believe it's Leftcoast Lemon???I love the smell.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72

I think all my stuff is here too.  

The only thing I'm waiting on is a small CM order (*I know I said I was trying to eliminate them), but couldn't resist the 20% off & $5.00 shipping.

And a small order from Walgreen's (SM Bubble Bath and Purification Hair Masque).


----------



## Shay72

IDareT'sHair
I'm trying not to buy anything until Labor Day sales. I may go ahead and buy from Bobeam because I think the coupon code WARM20 (not sure if it's capitalized or not, I got this from you in that what is on sale thread) is only good through the end of July. I won't buy hair stuff though. I want to buy her face masks or I believe she calls them face pastes. I have the cocoa rhassoul & honey one. I like it. It smells good, a little bit goes a long way, it spreads easily, and it is easy to remove from your skin. My face feels smoother & brighter once I'm done. I alternate this with the shea moisture clay mask.


----------



## Beamodel

I will be relaxing my hair this weekend. At that moment, I will decide if I will cut a few inches off or not. Thinking about starting over :-(

If so, I will go from below MBL to SL


----------



## Shay72

Beamodel
You have to do what's best. It's hair. It will grow back.


----------



## Beamodel

Shay72

Thanks Shay


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel

A New Look!

It will be back in no time.  Maybe just go to BSB or APL?


----------



## Froreal3

Beamodel said:


> I will be relaxing my hair this weekend. At that moment, I will decide if I will cut a few inches off or not. Thinking about starting over :-(
> 
> If so, I will go from below MBL to SL



Why Beamodel? Is it the shedding? Why not just to bsl?

Sent from my Snow White Frost Galaxy S4 using LHCF


----------



## Froreal3

Duplicate  post


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair said:


> Beamodel  A New Look!  It will be back in no time.  Maybe just go to BSB or APL?



IDareT'sHair

Yea, I will have a better feel of what I'm going to do once I relax it on the weekend


----------



## Beamodel

Froreal3 said:


> Why Beamodel? Is it the shedding? Why not just to bsl?  Sent from my Snow White Frost Galaxy S4 using LHCF



Froreal3

Yea girly. It's the shedding. I use to want length length length. But now I just want it to look full. So I think I need to cut a few inches off to make it look full again.


----------



## Brownie518

Beamodel said:


> I will be relaxing my hair this weekend. At that moment, I will decide if I will cut a few inches off or not. Thinking about starting over :-(
> 
> If so, I will go from below* MBL to SL*



Beamodel I did that last year 

I think I'm going to trim a couple of inches off this week, also.


----------



## divachyk

Beamodel said:


> Shay72
> 
> Thanks Shay





Brownie518 said:


> Beamodel I did that last year
> 
> I think I'm going to trim a couple of inches off this week, also.



Beamodel Brownie518, I had buyers remorse after cutting but my hair is responding much better now. I will not be cut/trim phobic going forward. My hair prefers being trimmed to remain healthy.


----------



## Beamodel

divachyk Brownie518

I think I really need to cut it. I will do a drastic cut or gradually cut it but keep it in buns. It's too thin IMO to wear it down.  

I'm gonna make a doctor appointment before I cut it though. I think I might have some internal issues going on. I highly doubt it's my hair care regimen. 

It started thinning out at the beginning of this year.


----------



## Froreal3

Beamodel  I hope it's not a health issue. 

Sent from my Snow White Frost Galaxy S4 using LHC


----------



## Beamodel

Brownie518

I want the deets on HH Carror Cake Frosting Moisturizer plz


----------



## Shay72

Dangit! Right when I wanted to really go look at APB her shop is closed until 8/1. She said she will be having a birthday sale and some new oils are coming out. The hibiscus & fenugreek has my name all over it . Looks like I might not make it to Labor Day .


----------



## chebaby

chello ladies
so i just came back from vaca, which means i was in a LOT of pool water. and i forgot to take my conditioner with me. so i had a matted fro for a few days. i made it look good but it felt like crap and when i came home i still waited 2 days before even wetting it.
so a few hours ago i shampooed with my mothers cream of nature shampoo(i really need to pick me up a bottle og come clean) and left jessi curl aloeba conditioner in my hair for a few hours and then detangled. i really like this conditioner.

i purchased it about 2 years ago at the reccomendation of this girl who used to stay in this thread. yall might remember her. she was always doing twist outs to go to church retreats????

anyway i like it as a leave in too. im still using cr anjai twist butter as a leave in


----------



## chebaby

i decided that i have enough products to not purchase any "new" stuff for a while. i already have a lot to try. with that said i do plan on getting a liter of curl junkie rehab, liter of oyin honey hemp, liter of knot today, 8oz kbb sa, and 8oz come clean.
those are a few of my staples i need.


----------



## felic1

It's my birthday. Can someone send me an e-card? Thanks!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

felic1

I'm really not understanding???????


----------



## felic1

IDareT'sHair  girl I want a birthday wish with some smilies!!!


----------



## felic1

IDareT'sHair  girl I want a birthday wish with some smilies!!!


----------



## Beamodel

I missed you ladies today. I'm just getting home. I'm waiting on my affirm neutralizing shampoo and 5 n 1 Reconstructor 

IDareT'sHair
I finally got the 5 n 1 lol


----------



## divachyk

Beamodel, I was in your neck of the woods this past weekend for the On The Run Tour. We made it home today & we had a blast. My legs ache from all the walking & site seeing. Re: hair. My hair got that exact way -- too thin to wear down. It looked raggedy actually. I tried the gradual thing and that just didn't work out how I wanted it. Those ends had to go. It takes some courage, not gonna lie. Do it when you're ready mentally & emotionally. My issues were uneven growth rate and breakage coming together to create the perfect storm. I know yours relate to shedding -- I hope there are no internal issues but getting everything checked is the way to go. 

felic1, happy (belated) bday.:birthday2


----------



## Ltown

GM ladies!
Brown Butter Beauty, Free shipping until July 26, Code:BBBFREE


----------



## Froreal3

felic1 said:


> It's my birthday. Can someone send me an e-card? Thanks!



Happy birthday! felic1

Sent from my Snow White Frost Galaxy S4 using LHCF


----------



## Froreal3

Morning!  I am about to go to work.  Have me a little  summer job.  *sigh* 

Been using my APB marshmallow cream to moisture moisturize my twists.  It is almost gone.   

Forgot  how much I love HV Cocasta.  It is nice and thick,  smells so good.  My hair is so soft with this combo.

This weekend I will take my twists  down.  Shampoo,  DC with SD VS,  might finish up the APB cream and seal with Cocasta  again.  Subject  to change.  Lol

Sent from my Snow White Frost Galaxy S4 using LHCF


----------



## Golden75

Hello ladies!  Slow down time at work so I can do a little more than lurk.

Still in braids, but may take out this weekend, leave out for a week.  I just know this humidity, will make life difficult.  

No hair related purchases.  Was going to get some SM products, but sense came over me.


----------



## faithVA

divachyk said:


> Purchased a Laila Ali soft bonnet & a couple of the Save Your Do gym wraps. Keep y'all posted when I use the bonnet & receive the gym wraps.



I love my bonnet dryer. I don't have the Laila Ali but the Gold N Hot but they are the same dryer. Hope you like it.


----------



## faithVA

[USER=41451 said:
			
		

> chebaby[/USER];20358231]i decided that i have enough products to not purchase any "new" stuff for a while. i already have a lot to try. with that said i do plan on getting a liter of curl junkie rehab, liter of oyin honey hemp, liter of knot today, 8oz kbb sa, and 8oz come clean.
> those are a few of my staples i need.



Where did you get your liter of knot today?


----------



## faithVA

Happy Belated Birthday felic1


----------



## faithVA

I washed on Saturday, put in two strand twist on Sunday and dusted the ends of my twist last night. I am hoping it helps with finger detangling. I am wearing a twist out today and it is looking much better without the raggedy ends. I'm washing tonight so we will see if things are better.

Walgreen was having a spend $50 get $10 points so I bought some house staples and a bottle of the Tresemme orange and lemongrass. Hopefully I like it. I was going to buy 2 bottles of the knot today to get an extra 2000 points but I figure I would wait for a better deal. With the 10000 points and the points I earn from walking I will be able to pick up a free bottle of the knot today. 

I want the liter of the knot today but kinky curly needs to have a free shipping sale. Shipping is $15  I can't justify that.


----------



## chebaby

faithVA said:


> Where did you get your liter of knot today?


 faithVA i didnt get it yet but i will be getting it from the kinky curly website.


----------



## chebaby

felic1 said:


> It's my birthday. Can someone send me an e-card? Thanks!


 im late but happy birthday


----------



## faithVA

chebaby said:


> faithVA i didnt get it yet but i will be getting it from the kinky curly website.



Thanks. That's the only place I saw it as well.

It would be cheaper for me to buy 4 bottles locally and just put them in a liter bottle. That shipping was high.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

felic1 said:


> *girl I want a birthday wish with some smilies!!!*


 
felic1

Oh...okay Girlie!

Lawd...I was tryna' figure out what was going on?

Um...anyway....I hope you Enjoyed Your Day!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel said:


> *I finally got the 5 n 1 lol*


 
Beamodel

YAY!  Good Stuff!  I may pick up the base.  

I have some MBB-Base and some Vitale Base to use up first tho'.

I still might get it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

Hey Ms. Che!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Hmpfh.  

I'm in the 'mood' to buy something.  

No clue what I want tho' I just want something.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Hey divas what's going on?

Sent from my XT1080 using LHCF


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl

I'm thinking about getting some Happy Nappy Honey hair.  

The Joe-Fro.  B1 G1 Free.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair Never heard of that. Is it good.

Sent from my XT1080 using LHCF


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl

It's a new Product from Happy Nappy Hair (even tho' I said I wasn't buying anything from them).  

Shay gave it good reviews and it's part of their B1 G1 & $3.77 Shipping.

If you're a repeat customer, you get an additional 7% off your total purchase.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair That's not a bad deal. Let me know how it works.

Sent from my XT1080 using LHCF


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl

I haven't bought it yet, because I want my additional 7% (as a repeat Customer).  She is saying it recognizes your email and will Populate your 7%.

I just changed my email and I need a Code.  We'll see if she gives me one.  If not, I won't be getting it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl

I haven't bought it yet, because I want that additional 7% (as a repeat Customer). 

She is saying it recognizes your email and will Populate your 7%.

I just changed my email and I need a Code.  

We'll see if she gives me one.  If not, I won't be getting it.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair I hope you get that code. All these new age marketing tactics I can't keep up.

Sent from my XT1080 using LHCF


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Hey Ms. Che!


  hey whats going on???

what you in the mood to buy?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *I hope you get that code. All these new age marketing tactics I can't keep up.*
> 
> Sent from my XT1080 using LHCF


 
curlyhersheygirl

Me Either Mrs. Curl....



chebaby said:


> *hey whats going on???*
> 
> *what you in the mood to buy?*


 
chebaby

I don't know Girl.  Just talkin'.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> 
> Me Either Mrs. Curl....
> 
> 
> 
> @chebaby
> 
> I don't know Girl. Just talkin'.


 lol. ive been shopping my stash and finding some things that i really like that jessi curl aloeba conditioner been in my stash unused for 2 years that stuff good


----------



## Shay72

Most likely gonna buy some silk amino acid and hydrolyzed wheat protein. This week or next. Possibly from 2 different places. Never realized that the ones at Lotioncrafters had parabens. SAA doesn't now but HWP still does. I put a cap full or two of the SAA in all of my moisture conditioners and the same with the HWP for my protein conditioners.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> lol. ive been shopping my stash and finding some things that i really like *that jessi curl aloeba conditioner been in my stash unused for 2 years that stuff good*


 
chebaby

It is really good!  I bought a Liter of this.


----------



## Brownie518

Hey, ya'll. What's goin on?


----------



## Brownie518

I went through my APB stash before I came to work, looking for some of the Hair Creme (which I don't normally use). I have quite a bit right now, lol. From what I remember, I have 3 Birthday Cake puddings, plus Watermelon, Lemon Pound Cake, Marshmallow Clouds, Cotton Candy, and Buttercream. I have 2 Ayurvedic cremes, 2 Hair Tonics, and 6 Leave ins in Birthday Cake, Cocoa Avocado or whatever tha tone is, Cotton Candy, Strawberry Cheesecake, and Buttercream. I have 2 Hair cremes in Blueberry Cheesecake and Cookie Dough. 
Well, I'll need to stay out of APBs shop for a while...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518

This

http://www.happynappyhoney.com/knot-in-my-fro-joe/

@Shay72

I broke down and got it. I wanted that Nutt Pomade too, but didn't get it


----------



## Shay72

IDareT'sHair
I got the coffee caramel brûlée too. I see what you're talking bout with the shea. Very small pieces but I see them. I wanted to try both of the coffee moisturizers to see what I would like best. I'll use both but I'm pretty sure the Fro Joe is already the winner.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72 said:


> *I got the coffee caramel brûlée too. I see what you're talking bout with the shea. Very small pieces but I see them.* I wanted to try both of the coffee moisturizers to see what I would like best. *I'll use both but I'm pretty sure the Fro Joe is already the winner*.


 
Shay72

This is why they were dropped. erplexed  Except mine were Large Chunks of unwhipped Shea.

I had the Pink Sugar Hibiscus DC'er too, but ended up swapping it (too many mixed reviews) along with the other Jar of the Coffee Caramel Brulee.

Them products costs too much to have those kind of consistency issues.

But that was during Christmas/BF.  So, I'll see if the quality has improved since then.


----------



## Shay72

IDareT'sHair
Imma end up trying the Pink Hibiscus from HNH and from Blue Roze Beauty. I need some hibiscus in my life and I ain't buying none to mix in stuff. My hair  hibiscus. 

From following her Instagram (HNH) it seems as if she still has a full time job and she basically does things on her own. From time to time I think she pulls in 1-2 people. And she's at the farmer's market/swap meet every weekend selling stuff.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> It is really good! I bought a Liter of this.


 i want a liter of too shea


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@chebaby

Girl...I wanted (and had) a Liter of Too Shea! 

I now have a Liter of Aloeba (got it on the cheap for about $28). 

My Liters:
Curls Sublime
Aloeba
Oyin Honey Hemp


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72

Please give a review of HNH's Pink Hibiscus and BRB's Strawberry Hibiscus.  

BOTH get "Mixed" reviews. *so good luck*

I'll be curious of your findings.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Girl...I wanted (and had) a Liter of Too Shea!
> 
> I now have a Liter of Aloeba (got it on the cheap for about $28).
> 
> My Liters:
> Curls Sublime
> Aloeba
> Oyin Honey Hemp


 once i get my hands on a liter of honey hemp ill be in heaven


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

Oh yeah, and a Liter of Elucence Moisture Rewards/Benefits (or whatever it's called)


----------



## Shay72

chebaby
Oh thanx for the reminder. I need some Honey Hemp too. 

Goodness....Labor Day is shole a long time away from now. I'm looking forward to that APB birthday sale now.


----------



## Beamodel

Hi ladies... 
I'm relaxing my hair on Friday. 

IDareT'sHair
Will you be doing yours Friday as well?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel

Nope.  I got mine done this past Friday 07/18

OT Used up:
x1 Lee Stafford (multiple back ups)
x1 APB's Scalp Rx (no back ups)


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair

Oh ok. I probably missed that post. I might go grab the Lee Stanford from ulta this weekend if I go that way. 

I'm still waiting on my affirm shampoo and 5 n 1. I think it will be here tomm or Friday. 

I want one APB pomade. I will grab it next time I order.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel

Yeah, last Friday was the big day.  

I want to try all the APB Pomades (except the one w/Sulfur) and I want another Scalp Rx.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair

Yea I want the Ayurvedic pomade


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Beamodel

I went out there to browse, but the Shop is closed, so I guess I'll hafta' wait until it re-opens.


----------



## Froreal3

I used up APB Marshmallow hair cream. I only have a bit of the matching spray in.

I wanna get one of those yummy looking pomades too. I'm probably gonna od when I do purchase. I can't wait.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Beamodel  I went out there to browse, but the Shop is closed, so I guess I'll hafta' wait until it re-opens.



IDareT'sHair

Yea it's closed until the 1st. I was browsing the site


----------



## Shay72

Any of those APB leave in sprays have protein in them?


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Oh yeah, and a Liter of Elucence Moisture Rewards/Benefits (or whatever it's called)


 i was looking at my empty bottle in the shower today and realized i want a liter of that too


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72

Something's a little 'off' with my latest HV Almond Glaze.  It isn't Almondy or Glazey.

In fact, it smells a little fake & waxy.  I'm very disappointed.

chebaby

Hi Che!


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Shay72
> 
> Something's a little 'off' with my latest HV Almond Glaze. It isn't Almondy or Glazey.
> 
> In fact, it smells a little fake & waxy. I'm very disappointed.
> 
> @chebaby
> 
> Hi Che!


 hey 
whats going on?

i co washed today with the last of my jessi curl. then i added coconut oil to my hair before adding a leave in. i used curly kinks leave in for the first time. i dont like the way it goes on my hair. its not bad but it doesnt have a ton of slip at all. the smell is ok though, kinda like vanilla but with a touch of perfume

so far my hair is soft but its not completely dry so we will see.

im going to try and go back to using coconut oil pretty often.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

Yeah, I just re-upped on some EVCO myself.  Good stuff right there.


----------



## Shay72

IDareT'sHair
Let me check my stuff


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72

I put my 2nd Jar on the Exchange.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Yeah, I just re-upped on some EVCO myself. Good stuff right there.


 it really is. the only two oils i need on hands all the time is cocasta and coconut oil. coconut oil is so damn silky


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *it really is. the only two oils i need on hands all the time is cocasta and coconut oil. coconut oil is so damn silky*


 
chebaby

I just re-upped on my Cocosta Oil.


----------



## Brownie518

Hey ladies.

I used up a KV Argan Jojoba Marshmallow, APB Butta and an APB Leave In...backups for all.


----------



## Beamodel

Hi ladies 

Relaxing tomorrow. I don't know where my affirm neutralizing shampoo or my 5 n 1 is at. Darn USPS. 

Oh well. I will just have to use something else bc it's going down tomorrow relaxer style lol.


----------



## chebaby

msvaughn just put on youtube that her sister meechymonroe has brain cancer

thats so sad.


----------



## nmartin20

IDareT'sHair said:


> Shay72  Something's a little 'off' with my latest HV Almond Glaze.  It isn't Almondy or Glazey.  In fact, it smells a little fake & waxy.  I'm very disappointed.  chebaby  Hi Che!



What? Stop playing!! I have two new jars. I will check them when I get home. :-(


----------



## Shay72

nmartin20 IDareT'sHair
T you right. They ain't the same. I remember I used to just open up almond glaze and smell it. Just cuz. Loved the smell of it. Sigh, I will donate the one that isn't opened and figure out what to do with the other one .


----------



## Froreal3

That sucks about Almond Glaze.  It's  one of my favorites.  So it doesn't smell like almonds? What does it smell like now?  Is it still a grease?

Sent from my Snow White Frost Galaxy S4 using LHCF


----------



## Shay72

Froreal3 said:


> That sucks about Almond Glaze.  It's  one of my favorites.  So it doesn't smell like almonds? What does it smell like now?  Is it still a grease?  Sent from my Snow White Frost Galaxy S4 using LHCF



Mine smells like nada and yes it's still a grease.


----------



## Ltown

chebaby said:


> msvaughn just put on youtube that her sister meechymonroe has brain cancer
> 
> thats so sad.


 
GM ladies, I seen that on FB it is sad.


----------



## felic1

Ltown said:


> curlyhersheygirl, how's is the little one better i hope?
> IDareT'sHair, i need to shop your stash i don't need any pomade or creams to experiment anymore.



Ltown I second the emotion to shop in IDareT'sHair's stash. I wanted to do a drive by on her stash on the way to the inaguration. No such luck!


----------



## Beamodel

Hi ladies. 

Last night I used BASK Apple Sourgum on my scalp. My hair is very soft but unfortunately it's weighed down from the castor oil portion.

I like it though but I'm not sure how this prepoo/sealer will for I to my regimen


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Doing an overnight Oil Soak in: Extra Virgin Olive.  Will cowash out in the a.m.


----------



## felic1

I read the kara vada thread to read and review. It talked a lot about Hairitage Hydration. I though," what is on her website?". I entered it and there was no site. I looked at the facebook site and etsy and there was no website. There was a link to gofundme and it indicated that she is trying to raise money to put products in retail outlets. So far someone donated $8.00 a long time ago. This is what happens when you declare war  on the hair board sisters.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

felic1

Interesting & Sad.


----------



## Shay72

About HH, what in the.....? I let her go a long time ago. She did a few things I've long since forgotten that didn't sit well with me well before the drama.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair

I got my affirm 5 n 1 and my neutralizing shampoo. 

I also picked up two lee stafford treatments from ulta. I will use them. But lawd, I didn't know it has cones in it. I'm not sure how my hair will react with the cones.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel said:


> I got my affirm 5 n 1 and my neutralizing shampoo.
> 
> *I also picked up two lee stafford treatments from ulta. I will use them. But lawd, I didn't know it has cones in it. I'm not sure how my hair will react with the cones.*


 
Beamodel

If you're not sure about it, you should return it.  

You don't need to be having no Setback.

Glad Your Affirm Came!


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair

I'm gonna look at more reviews on it. I won't be using it today though. I'm suppose to be relaxing my hair tonight but I'm super lazy right now. 

Might do it tomorrow if I get extra lazy


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel

I'm doing my Hair tomorrow a.m.  too. #toolazy

I am going to do an overnight Oil "Soak" with EVOO.

I'll try to get up in the a.m. and start on it.

OT: I read your post earlier on the Apple Sorghum.  

I just could not make it work for me.

I ended up swapping my other bottle.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair

I like the apple sourgum on my scalp. On my ends it's kinda heavy. My new growth is very soft and moisturized. 

I can only see myself using this when I'm deep in a stretch most likely. I can't see myself using this on freshly relaxed hair.

Too heavy for that. When I'm deep in a stretch, I usually keep hair in a pony tail.


----------



## Beamodel

Applied my relaxer. I mixed a little Keraveda in it too. I'm currently DC'ing with APB blueberry cheesecake mixed with NG marshmallow root DC.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Have Methi-Set 1 in right now. 

Getting ready to Steam with Jasmine's Hibiscus in Tahitian of Vanilla.

Used up: x1 SSI Blueberry Cowash (no back ups) Will probably re-up.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel

Did you end up doing your Trim/Cut?


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair

No, I think I will wait a little bit like how all y'all told me to do. I'm really linking how Affirm gives me relaxed feel between bone straight and textlaxed look. 

I will gradually cut back some little by little. So I guess I will be MBL for maybe another year. 

I'm excited to use the Lee Stafford Growth Treatment. I highly doubt it grows your hair, I'm looking forward to seeing how much more healthier and stronger it will make my hair ie less breakage and or shedding.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel said:


> *I'm excited to use the Lee Stafford Growth Treatment. I highly doubt it grows your hair, I'm looking forward to seeing how much more healthier and stronger it will make my hair ie less breakage and or shedding.*


 
Beamodel

Definitely!


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair

Although it has cones, I will try it out next week. I have a good feeling about it. It has wonderful reviews. 

What conditioner do you follow it up with? I will use probably JessiCurl with it next week. Or Hairveda. 

I truly love JessieCurl for DC's.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel

Smart Move to wait on that Trim/Cut!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel said:


> *Although it has cones, I will try it out next week. I have a good feeling about it. It has wonderful reviews. *
> 
> *What conditioner do you follow it up with? I will use probably JessiCurl with it next week. Or Hairveda. *
> 
> *I truly love JessieCurl for DC's.*


 
Beamodel

Something Moisturizing.  I try to watch/limit 'cones' as well, but I really like this Rx (with consistent use).

I tried /had it before and was skipping around and wasn't using it consistently, but I saw a difference in overall health once I began to use it consistently.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair

Thank you. Good to know


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel

Yeah.  I'm glad I pulled it back out after reading reviews from several posters. 

It almost 'feels' like you don't need to Follow Up with a Moisturizing DC'er, but I do and know you should.

Because it's for _after Shampooing and before Conditioning_. 

Also glad I kept it and didn't swap it or give it away.

I'm using it as part of my Summa' Personal G.A. Challenge.

*i'm pulling everything out but the kitchen sink*


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel

I agree with you about JessiCurl Deep Rx.  *Good Stuff*

Everything I've tried from her has been Excellent:
TooShea!
Deep Rx (formerly Weekly Deep Treatment)
Shea-Aloeba


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair

Yea the Lee stafford seems like a great protein treatment. I will let you know how it goes. Next week. I think I will wash again on Tuesday. 

Might temp do a bi weekly wash/condition.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72

Mission-Condition
x1 Roobis & Rose Spritz
x1 Cheapskate Conditioner

I wish I woulda' had a Discount Code.  

I'll keep you posted on CS, Shipping etc.....


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair said:


> Shay72  Mission-Condition x1 Roobis & Rose Spritz x1 Cheapskate Conditioner  I wish I woulda' had a Discount Code.   I'll keep you posted on CS, Shipping etc.....



IDareT'sHair

In my color purple voice 
"Where dis at Harple"


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel

http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=...mmylATuLhZ3A6vZwLQUHCbQ&bvm=bv.71778758,d.aWw


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair

I looked at the entire line here
http://www.mission-condition.com

The line looks interesting and reasonably priced


----------



## meka72

IDareT'sHair said:


> Shay72
> 
> Mission-Condition
> x1 Roobis & Rose Spritz
> x1 Cheapskate Conditioner
> 
> I wish I woulda' had a Discount Code.
> 
> I'll keep you posted on CS, Shipping etc.....



The Facebook page said "LAUNCH15" gets you 15% off. It didn't say there was a $25 minimum though. I intended to buy the Monoi hempseed deep conditioner and nothing else. I'll wait until I use up some stuff and read reviews before trying this line  out.  Unless you come back raving about the products, customer service, etc. lol.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel

Yeah, it is reasonably priced. 

I forgot to apply this 15% discount code tho' 

I had the Strawberry Sorrel Foaming Cleanser in my cart, but took it out after seeing/reading it was more of a Shampoo instead of a cleansing conditioner.

I also had the Star Glaze (oil) in there too, but couldn't talk myself into buying another Oil Blend right now.

In fact, the next Oil I buy will be some EVOO from the Grocery.


----------



## Froreal3

Hi ladies. I'm treating my hair nice right now.Got some Shea Moisture Tahitian & Noni in. About to wash it out in a few minutes. 

I took out my Komaza PT and it smelled rank.  I didn't see any mold or anything. It's a dark bottle and I tried pouring out a little. I didn't want to chance it though, so it's in the trash now.  So sad...That is my go to strong protein treatment. I will have to use it up more quickly next time I get it. *sigh*


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Froreal3 said:


> *I took out my Komaza PT and it smelled rank.  I didn't see any mold or anything. It's a dark bottle and I tried pouring out a little. I didn't want to chance it though, so it's in the trash now.  So sad...That is my go to strong protein treatment. I will have to use it up more quickly next time I get it. *sigh**


 
Froreal3

That's Terrible.....


----------



## Froreal3

This SDOT Beauty DC smells skrong! And I usually love strong scents. It smells like sweet tarts or red kool-aid or something.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Froreal3

That's one Line that I'm curious about.  I've never purchased anything.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

OT:  

I was at the P.O. this a.m. and this White Lady in front of me was returning a Huge Box of WEN.

Said it tore her Hair Up.


----------



## Shay72

IDareT'sHair said:


> OT:
> 
> I was at the P.O. this a.m. and this White Lady in front of me was returning a Huge Box of WEN.
> 
> Said it tore her Hair Up.


Hhmm, that seems to work or doesn't huh? I feel like I never hear an in between. Either people love it or it tore their hair up.


----------



## Froreal3

^^Wen, huh? I just can't justify the cost for one product.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72 @Froreal3

Yeah, it's a very interesting product. Either Folks really Love it or they really Hate it.

It doesn't get very many in-betweens.erplexed 

When I walked in she was at the Counter showing the Worker all her Hair issues.

Parting her Hair with her Finger and showing the working all down in her Scalp.

It was just the 3 of us in there.


----------



## Froreal3

That's crazy....

Decided to use some of the stuff that had to return to my stash. Used SDOT Beauty Balanced Moisture DC. It's good stuff. Smells like Kool-Aid, but it does a good job of moisturizing. I also revisited Soultanicals Knot Sauce. On damp hair, it slides right on and makes my hair feel really soft and coated in a good way. I'm about to seal and twist with some ST Knot Butta. I have a 50 dolla credit with them, so I may want to get some free stuff in the fall when I start buying again. Definitely need to re-up on the Mango Dip. I also want to try some of the newer stuff.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Froreal3

I almost thought  for a quick second that I had bought some ST'icals, but it was actually HNHH.  

I knew it was somebody I crossed off my list.


----------



## Froreal3

LOL you put them back on the list huh? I was turned off when you said you saw chunks at the bottom of the butta. IDareT'sHair


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72

Monique's Natural Hair Boutique's FLASH SALE 40% off Darcy's (excluding Leave-Ins)etc.... Code =JULYFLASH  Ends July 27th


http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=...SFM2Uxb_ZfMYMJdk7nlKqgA&bvm=bv.71778758,d.aWw


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I've used JULYFLASH in a Variety of Ways and can't get it to work.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Froreal3

It wasn't at the Bottom.  Large Chunks were Un-Whipped all throughout the Jar.


----------



## Froreal3

^^That's even worse.  

Just finished my twists with the ST Knot Butta. Hmm, hair is soft. I like this combo.


----------



## Brownie518

Hey ladies. 

Used up another HTN Follicle Booster, two more backups left. I'm working on finishing up some APB - Birthday Cake leave in, pudding, and butta. I'm trying to use them before switching to another flava 

Beamodel
I passed on my trim, too. I do plan to do it sometime in August, though. 

IDareT'sHair

Can't wait to hear reviews on Mission Condition


----------



## Shay72

I'm gonna try that inversion. I want to do a calendar week so I will do it 8/3-8/9. Might as well since I do HOT's daily.


----------



## Beamodel

Shay72 said:


> I'm gonna try that inversion. I want to do a calendar week so I will do it 8/3-8/9. Might as well since I do HOT's daily.



Shay72

Keep us posted. I tried it twice with no luck :-(


----------



## Shay72

Beamodel
I will. I will most likely give it 2-3 months.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 

Shay72 is a Pusha'.  I got Misssion-Condition from her & Shay Shay.

I'll keep you both posted.  

There were a couple YT Videos on it and it got good reviews.

I'm mad I didn't see that additional 15%= LAUNCH15 until after I ordered tho'.


----------



## Froreal3

This Shea Moisture Tahitian Noni & Monoi is like a medium protein for me, despite the fact that the hydrolized vegetable protein is toward the middle of the list. On the other hand, the weekly treatment is less strong even though hydrolized keratin is like the third ingredient. I will use this mask in place of my Komaza probably every month. 

I stashed my SD VS & MSI in the fridge. Don't want to take any chances with my favorite stuff like the Komaza.  I will pull them out sometime next month.


----------



## Beamodel

Froreal3 

All my handmades are in the fridge except for my moisturizers that I am currently using. And oils.

Otherwise, all my DC's, protein treatments, rinse outs etc are in the fridge.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Wondering how long it's going to take Happy Nappy Honey. erplexed 

I hope I don't end up regretting this purchase.

I'm also wondering about Mission-Condition too?


----------



## Shay72

IDareT'sHair
What did the email from HNH say? Mine clearly said it would take 4-6 weeks. It actually took 4 weeks.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72

Lemme go look


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72 said:


> *What did the email from HNH say? Mine clearly said it would take 4-6 weeks. It actually took 4 weeks.*


 
@Shay72

It says on the site 4-6 weeks. 

My order still says "Awaiting Fulfillment"erplexed


----------



## Brownie518

Hey ya'll...I"m at work..this heat/humidity is starting to get to me. My hair isn't doing too bad but it doesn't like it. This will be a 2x wash week. I plan to do a quick wash Wednesday morning after work. I can't  wait.


----------



## Shay72

IDareT'sHair
I would think it shouldn't take that long since she has these sales weekly and she chooses what she puts on sale.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Shay72

Yeah...hopefully it will be soon. So, you are liking the Cherry Almond?

I contacted Mission because I forgot to use the 15% Code (after I found it), but haven't heard anything back from them. 

So, I'm not counting on that one.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

Hey Ms. B!


----------



## divachyk

Brownie518 said:


> Hey ya'll...I"m at work..this heat/humidity is starting to get to me. My hair isn't doing too bad but it doesn't like it. This will be a 2x wash week. I plan to do a quick wash Wednesday morning after work. I can't  wait.



Brownie518, this heat has been harsh on my hair. I need to figure something out because the heat is a beast.


----------



## Shay72

IDareT'sHair
So I'm on the fence with the Cherry Almond cowash. I hate the consistency. It's too thin in a jar. And also it just don't look right. It looks like going bad milk or yogurt. I know it's fine, I'm just saying. It does get my hair clean, I think it's the Castile soap in it. I definitely need to follow up with a rinse out conditioner. I have at least 10 or more uses from the jar so I will give you a definitive answer soon.


----------



## Golden75

Hello ladies!  I moved a good portion of products to the fridge.  I may need to get another bin and do a second round  

I plan to take this set of braids out this weekend and hope to put in kinky twists. Trying to think of what products to use....


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75

Hi Ya' G!  Where Ya' Been Girly?  Missed you.  Yeah, I wanna know what you gone use.

You should keep your hair out a while so you can play in your Products!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72

I was only interested in the Cherry Almond to see if they had another "Hit".  And not just a 1 time wonder. 

I still think they have mad consistency issues (amongst other things).

I just hope my FRO-JOE is right when it does get here or they will be back on my side-eye list along with: ST'icals, Sorenzo, Duafe Naturals, Ynobe, Beija Flores, Mozeke.


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Golden75
> 
> Hi Ya' G! Where Ya' Been Girly? Missed you. Yeah, I wanna know what you gone use.
> 
> You should keep your hair out a while so you can play in your Products!


 
IDareT'sHair - Hey T.  Been mostly lurking, been a bit busy.  I do want to keep my hair out, but I am trying to get some retention before I do.  My hair does if she stays braided up.  

I was thinking about trying the HV methi set, and maybe an SD DC.


----------



## Ltown

Hello ladies!

Do anyone know if shescentit have sales on regular?


----------



## Golden75

Ltown said:


> Hello ladies!
> 
> Do anyone know if shescentit have sales on regular?


 
Ltown Now that you ask that, they were supposed to have one this month in lieu of 4th of July.  I was gonna get something, I'm sure...


----------



## Froreal3

Golden75 said:


> Ltown Now that you ask that, they were supposed to have one this month in lieu of 4th of July.  I was gonna get something, I'm sure...



I want some Riche and Cutie Pie leave in.

Sent from my Snow White Frost Galaxy S4 using LHCF


----------



## Golden75

Froreal3 said:


> I want some Riche and Cutie Pie leave in.
> 
> Sent from my Snow White Frost Galaxy S4 using LHCF


 
Froreal3 That Riche . Can't wait to try the Curl Moist.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ltown Golden75

Hey...Yeah...What happened to SSI's July Sale?...


----------



## felic1

I want a few things from SSI. I hope all I buy is a few things.


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair said:


> Ltown Golden75
> 
> Hey...Yeah...What happened to SSI's July Sale?...



And nothing posted on FB since early July.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75

Hmpff. 

She know folks was waitin' on 'dat.


----------



## Ltown

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Golden75
> 
> Hmpff.
> 
> She know folks was waitin' on 'dat.


 


Golden75 said:


> And nothing posted on FB since early July.


 
IDareT'sHair, I don't recall seeing it but I've been busy and haven't kept up on sales.


----------



## krissyhair

Can I just join you guys? I'm in the use up your stash challenge, but I started with 19, bought 19, used 17 and gave 3 away. How pointless. It's much more fun to be a product junkie.

How's it going? My latest boo is Miss Jessie's baby buttercreme for waves and wash and gos


----------



## Beamodel

Hi ladies....

IDareT'sHair 
Did you hear back from mission condition yet?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel

Nope.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ltown said:


> *I don't recall seeing it but I've been busy and haven't kept up on sales.*


 
Ltown

Nope. 

They haven't had anything.erplexed  

But I guess July isn't over with yet.


----------



## Froreal3

krissyhair said:


> Can I just join you guys? I'm in the use up your stash challenge, but I started with 19, bought 19, used 17 and gave 3 away. How pointless. It's much more fun to be a product junkie.
> 
> How's it going? My latest boo is Miss Jessie's baby buttercreme for waves and wash and gos



Lol u just done gave up huh?  krissyhair

Sent from my Snow White Frost Galaxy S4 using LHCF


----------



## krissyhair

Froreal3 said:


> Lol u just done gave up huh?  krissyhair
> 
> Sent from my Snow White Frost Galaxy S4 using LHCF



Lol it hasn't even been an hour and you're sending judgement. Yea I am thinking about throwing in the towel.


----------



## Brownie518

krissyhair said:


> Can I just join you guys? I'm in the use up your stash challenge, but I *started with 19, bought 19, used 17 and gave 3 away.* How pointless. It's much more fun to be a product junkie.
> 
> How's it going? My latest boo is Miss Jessie's baby buttercreme for waves and wash and gos



at bolded.... :waytogo:


You'll fit right in!!


----------



## Brownie518

Hey ladies

I used some APB Not Easily Broken pomade. I love it. I massaged some in and then wrapped my hair up. Scalp feels great and my hair is smooth and shiny. I haven't tried the Hurry Up and Grow one yet.


----------



## Froreal3

Brownie518 said:


> Hey ladies
> 
> I used some APB Not Easily Broken pomade. I love it. I massaged some in and then wrapped my hair up. Scalp feels great and my hair is smooth and shiny. I haven't tried the Hurry Up and Grow one yet.



Brownie518 what is the consistency?  Like grease?

Sent from my Snow White Frost Galaxy S4 using LHCF


----------



## Brownie518

Froreal3 said:


> @Brownie518 what is the consistency?  Like grease?
> 
> Sent from my Snow White Frost Galaxy S4 using LHCF


Froreal3

Yeah, a nice grease. It's not super light like the Scalp Rx but it is light.  Very nice pomade. I really like how my hair/scalp feels after using it.


----------



## Froreal3

^^I can't wait to try it Brownie518. I really like the Pomade Shop's stuff, so I hope APB lives up to that. I love pomades and grease.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

What Pomades did you get again?

I know I want the Rosemary & Sage and probably the Peppermint?


----------



## Brownie518

I got the Hurry Up and Grow and the Not Easily Broken


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

Are you getting anything this Sale? (08/01)


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

If I get anything, it will be:
Scalp Rx & Pomade(s)


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> If I get anything, it will be:
> Scalp Rx & Pomade(s)



IDareT'sHair

I think I still have some Scalp Rx in stash, too.  
I wish we could get the pomades in different scents, though.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> Are you getting anything this Sale? (08/01)


IDareT'sHair

Absolutely not!!  I really took a good look at my APB stash... I am good for a while..a looong while. 

What's the discount??


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *Absolutely not!!*  I really took a good look at my APB stash... I am good for a while..a looong while.
> 
> *What's the discount??*


 
Brownie518



Seriously????


----------



## Golden75

WHOA!!!! If APB has these items available this coming sale, they are mine!

NEW HAIR CREME COMING SOON: Fruit Punch Hair Creme - contains organic pineapple, banana, strawberry, guava, mango, watermelon, and papaya fruit extracts 

NEW CONDITIONER COMING SOON: Berry Banana Smoothie - contains organic banana and strawberry extracts

NEW HAIR OILS COMING SOON: Hibiscus & Fenugreek, Pumpkin & Fennel, Green Powerhouse, and Green Tea, Aloe and Silk Hair Oils


----------



## Beamodel

I totally forgot to show a pix of my hair from my relaxer. I will upload another one of it combed lol


----------



## divachyk

Beamodel looking good!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel

Nice Results!....


----------



## Beamodel

divachyk IDareT'sHair

Thanks ladies... You can see how it's a thinner but I'm just gonna let it be for right now.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel

It's beautiful.  Glad you are liking the Affirm.  How did you like using 5n1 for your Mid-Step?


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair

The 5 n 1 felt slimy like but lawd. I loved it. I'm using lee stafford most likely today but I will most certainly use that 5 n 1 again and again


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Beamodel

When I was going to the 'school' for my T/U's they used Affirm (Mild Lye) and the 5n1 as the Mid-Step. 

So, I stuck with it.

My Niece loves using that on my Hair.  

I also have Sustenance, but she always wants to use the 5n1.

But I like Sustenance too.

I think they both work well.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair

Yea that 5 n 1 is gold. Imma keep that and the affirm Fiberguard forever.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel

The school also used Preservo (to apply to previously relaxed hair) I bought that too.  

It's a runny lotiony like product.

I use that before she gets here.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair

I saw that item but u passed on it. Didnt catch my eye too much. I just coat my hear with oil and conditioner to keep it protected before I apply my relaxer.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Beamodel

That's basically all it is, is a protectant. I use it and also Coconut Oil

I wanted some extra protection cause she be running dat mouf and I'm scared of her overlapping.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Beamodel  That's basically all it is, is a protectant. I use it and also Coconut Oil  I wanted some extra protection cause she be running dat mouf and I'm scared of her overlapping.



IDareT'sHair

Lol. Leave your niece alone.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel

Gurl......

She be runnin' that Mouf non-stop.

I'm glad I'm just having her Relax, Mid-Step & Neutralize.

I be ready for her to GO!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel

I used up x1 16oz Bottle of Pure Pumpkin Seed.  I have x1 16oz back up.

I bet you still got most of yours left don't you?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I want a bottle of Grapseed Oil


----------



## Froreal3

Beamodel  Your hair is luscious!


----------



## Beamodel

Froreal3
Thanks doll

----------------------------

IDareT'sHair
Girl you know I'm a slow user lol. I barley out a dent in it. I like it though. 

I came in here to show you all. I used the Lee stafford growth treatment tonight. Look at how much hair I lost with this wash. 

The pic on the left is last wash 
The pic in the right is this wash with Lee stafford being applied. 

I'm definitely going to continue to use it. I accidentally left it on did 15 mins though. Taking on the phone lol.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously????


IDareT'sHair


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel

I like it. 

You have to use it each time you wash until you see noticeable improvements.

I usually try to use it per the Directions.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Beamodel
> 
> The school also used Preservo (to apply to previously relaxed hair) I bought that too.
> 
> It's a runny lotiony like product.
> 
> I use that before she gets here.




I love Preservo!!! 

So, does anyone know if APB will have those new items this coming sale, or what???


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel

I like it. 

You have to use it each time you wash until you see noticeable improvements.

I usually try to use it per the Directions.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair said:


> Beamodel  I like it.   You have to use it each time you wash until you see noticeable improvements.  I usually try to use it per the Directions.



IDareT'sHair

I got immediate results. I was gonna keep it on for 5 mins but I got distracted. I'm pleased with the results.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *I love Preservo!!! *
> 
> *So, does anyone know if APB will have those new items this coming sale, or what???*


 
Brownie518

I love Preservo too! 

I think someone mentioned new products coming out.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> I love Preservo too!
> 
> I think someone mentioned new products coming out.


IDareT'sHair

I have never used Affirm relaxer but I love all the stuff that goes with it. I should try it...


----------



## divachyk

Beamodel, did you get to the bottom of the shedding. Is it still happening?


----------



## Beamodel

divachyk

Not yet. It won't be until October until I can get an appointment. But this treatment I used tonight defiantly impressed me on how little of hair came out.


----------



## Shay72

Imma need to buy a detangler. I've been trying to avoid it but its inevitable. The two detanglers that work best on my hair are Qhem's Coca Detangling Ghee and Kinky Curly Knot Today. I'm going with Knot Today. This is the only way I'm gonna survive .


----------



## divachyk

Beamodel said:


> divachyk
> 
> Not yet. It won't be until October until I can get an appointment. But this treatment I used tonight defiantly impressed me on how little of hair came out.



That's great news Beamodel on the treatment.


----------



## faithVA

Jessicurl is having a sale and I want to try this line since I have heard so many good things about it. I need to stop being cheap and try it. 

I also want to buy some more Naturelle Grow. My hair is loving the Herbal Blend. I think I will try the Jessicurl first then I can determine what I want to buy on black friday.

I think natural conditioners will be my thing.


----------



## faithVA

Jessicurl's shipping is too high. I put the conditioners in my basket and entered my zip code. It said shipping was $7.##. Then I went to Paypal and came back they said shipping was $11.##  So a $50 order turned into a $70 order. I won't be trying it anytime soon. Even with 20% off that was too much.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Hey divas

Sent from my XT1080 using LHCF


----------



## Ltown

Hi ladies! 
Did you all see the thread where afroveda asking for donation to help her business? WOW, OMG where in this world you ask for help to keep your business? Is there investor profit, stock, etc??? Bye Felcia


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Ltown said:


> Hi ladies!
> Did you all see the thread where afroveda asking for donation to help her business? WOW, OMG where in this world you ask for help to keep your business? Is there investor profit, stock, etc??? Bye Felcia



Ltown I saw it and was appalled. I think it's very tacky to ask your customers for a donation. She needs to see a financial advisor and regroup.

Sent from my XT1080 using LHCF


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl @Ltown

Yeah, I saw that about AV. 

Her ship times left a lot to be desired although I do LOVE:

Ashlii Amala
Shikakai Oil
Moringa & Ginseng Detangler

And I consider these my Staples from her. 

But...no...I won't be donating.


----------



## faithVA

I saw the request. I've never used Afroveda and guess I never will. I like to help out but her story and her request didn't make sense to me. When you ask for an investment you usually offer something. I only read a little bit and then moved on.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I hate that if AV ends up closing, I lose those very important staples from her.  

Half the time when I ordered, I would forget I had even ordered anything.

But all in all, I guess I really don't/can't say anything bad about AV.

Oh wait....Her prices are too steep.


----------



## divachyk

Beamodel, regarding your shedding...the pic on the left doesn't look all that bad. If I collected all hairs pre & post wash, I'm thinking I'm somewhere around that size.


----------



## Beamodel

divachyk

Thank you. It's just that my hair is already low density and I never use to loose that much hair so it's making my hair look extra thinner.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

I used up the following:

8oz APB Iced carrot cake conditioner ( no backups, may not repurchase)
8oz APB Loads of coconut LI ( no backup of this particular one, definite repurchase)
4oz APB Apple & mango strengthening mask ( 1 backup)


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I ended up getting a couple bottles of Mega-Tek (Original Formula) off e-bay.


----------



## Froreal3

Used up ST Knot Sauce (no back ups. Will repurchase at some point)
Used up APB Marshmallow Leave in spray (1 50% full back up in watermelon scent).


----------



## Froreal3

I'm thinking of a tentative wash day for Sunday...think I will cowash with some AO Rose Mosquets tonight real quick though.

Sunday I might use my AO Swimmer's in my scalp and Shea Moisture Coconut & Hibiscus shampoo on my length.

I'll probably DC with the last of the SDOT Beauty (found itself back in my stash.  )

I think I'll use the Shea Moisture CES that's chillin less than half full in the bathroom. Maybe seal with the Keravada Fenugreek.


----------



## Froreal3

BTW: Did yall see Komaza is having a sale on their Aloe Line?


----------



## Froreal3

Got my Labor Day List Ready:

APB: 1 Moisturizing Condish, 1 Ayur oil, 1 pomade, 1 Souffle, 2 hair creams (ayur and regular), 1 spray, 1 cowash

SD: 1 RCA, 1 VS, 1 MSI

Komaza: Protein Strengthener

SSI: 2 Riche, 1 Cutie Pie Leave In

That's it. Don't need no buttas or oils.


----------



## Shay72

Hairatage Hydrations & Afroveda both made some bad business decisions. They are reaping that now.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72

I know.  I will miss both product lines.  

I have ride & die 'staples' from both of them, which is very unfortunate (for me).

I think HH is still selling 'stuff' and folks are getting it within a reasonable amount of time.

I got too scurrrd to mess with Mala after she moved to L.A.  

I always got my stuff but it always took a Million Years.


----------



## Froreal3

What's going on with  HH?

Sent from my Snow White Frost Galaxy S4 using LHCF


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Froreal3

Both appear to be asking for Crowdfunding dollars


----------



## Angelbean

Used up a bottle of castor oil and a bottle of vo5 kiwi condish...I want to buy the new shea moisture acv/castor oil DC I saw it at my local cvs and plan to get it this weekend...I tried to place an order with hh and her site is down:/


----------



## BranwenRosewood

Froreal3 said:


> What's going on with  HH?
> 
> Sent from my Snow White Frost Galaxy S4 using LHCF





IDareT'sHair said:


> @Froreal3
> 
> Both appear to be asking for Crowdfunding dollars



Froreal3 IDareT'sHair

The HH gofundme was exposed during the Black Friday Drama so it's not  really anything new. It's been up for over a year and I never saw her  advertise it so she's probably forgot about it by now. It's only made  $8. 



Angelbean said:


> Used up a bottle of castor oil and a bottle of vo5 kiwi condish...I want to buy the new shea moisture acv/castor oil DC I saw it at my local cvs and plan to get it this weekend...*I tried to place an order with hh and her site is down*:/



Angelbean

Someone asked about that on instagram and she said she took the site down because she need a break. It's been over a week and she didn't say anything about going on hiatus when the site first went down so I don't know how true that is.


----------



## Froreal3

IDareT'sHair HH's gofundme has been there for a minute. Looks like she's still going. She was just at an event in ATL.

I've never purchased from Afroveda. Had no interest after the base drama, non shipping, and not so good responses to customers.


----------



## Shay72

Where is HH selling stuff? On Etsy? Her website is no longer there. 

Making my APB list right now.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

BranwenRosewood Froreal3

Thanks Ladies.  


Well...I guess I hadn't been following it that closely.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Shay72

Not Sure Shay? 

I know @Beamodel and @Brownie518 have purchased from her recently.

I haven't bought any HH in a while.


----------



## Froreal3

^^Yeah, I did notice her website is not there as of right now. I didn't see anything on her FB indicating any trouble. I don't follow her anymore so...IDK. I'm out the loop.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I still have several of both Lines in my Stash (Hairitage & Afroveda).  

I will truly be sad when I run out of both.

Pampered & Twisted currently carries Afroveda.

So hopefully I can get my Shikakai Oil from Pampered & Twisted (before Mala stops producing it).


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Shay72  Not Sure Shay?  I know @Beamodel and @Brownie518 have purchased from her recently.  I haven't bought any HH in a while.



Yes I purchased from her (HH) about a month ago and then all of a sudden her site went down. 

I'm not sure why though. I didn't ask her and nothing was posted on FB about it. She post everyday I. Instagram but again, nothing was said about her site being down. 

It looks like she has been working out of a shop in Atlanta and selling her products there too. 

So, I'm not too sure what's going on with her.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel

Thank you


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Imma try to finish up some stuff tomorrow.  I should finish up:
x1 HV Amala Cleanse
x1 Enso Naturals Seabuckthorn & Horsetail DC (a little dab)
x1 It's Perfectly Naturals Hair Mask (a little dab)


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair

I put my hibiscus mimosas up until I hear otherwise. Lawd knows I need them in my life


----------



## Angelbean

I did use up some of my powders slippery elm and amla so I ordered some henna it came yesterday so I mixed it up and put it in the freezer last night I will henna tomorrow


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel

I put mine up too.  I put my Moisture Riser back in the Crispa' too.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair

Lol yup, errrr thang HH is in the fridge. Will be used sparaticly lol


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel

Um..Yeah..I'll get around to using it.  

I still have:
x1 8oz Joe (original)
x1 Liquid Cake Batter
x1 Carrot Frosting
x1 PLBM
x1 Dark Honey Rinse
x1 Moisture Riser
*I think I still have some Soft Marshmallow Coconut?  But I can't find it.erplexed

So, I have no back ups of anything.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair

I have too much HH to list lol


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel

What's APB's Code?


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair said:


> Beamodel  What's APB's Code?



IDareT'sHair

 ANNABELLESBABY


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel

Thank you.  I didn't see it posted anywhere.  Lemme run out here & make a Pomade Cart.

I shouldn't get anything, because I bought some Mega-Tek & a few oils.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair

Lol, I'm tempted to place an order but I don't need anything. I'm looking at...

Ayurvedic pomade
Pumpkin and fennel oil 
(still have a bunch of the Ayurvedic oil) 
Moisturizing soufle 

I might scrap the pumpkin oil and get another leave in spray


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel

I have x4 Pomades sitting in a Cart, but haven't hit PayNah yet.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel

I have sitting out there:
x1 Ayurvedic
x1 Rosemary & Sage
x1 Bergamont
x1 Not Easily Broken

I also convo'ed her to ask her what happened to the Original Scalp Rx????


----------



## Shay72

Placed my first APB order today.

Not Easily Broken Pomade
Not Easily Broken Herbal Conditioner: Green Apple
Organic Hair Tonic
Hibiscus & Fenugreek Infused Oil: Lemon Pound Cake
Green Powerhouse Infused Oil: Birthday Cake


----------



## divachyk

I meant to post this here but mistakenly put it in APB thread. Cart made:
2 LIs
Fruit punch hair creme


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72

My Happy Nappy (FRO JOE) shipped 

I'll keep you posted when I receive it on: Scent, Consistency, Performance etc....


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair

Girl I am still smelling that Lee stafford treatment in my hair. I'm very impressed with this stuff


----------



## Brownie518

Beamodel said:


> IDareT'sHair
> 
> Girl I am still smelling that Lee stafford treatment in my hair. I'm very impressed with this stuff


 I need to try this...


Deciding on APB...


----------



## Beamodel

Brownie518

I'm on her site right now


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 Beamodel 

I will more than likely pull the Trigger on those x4 Pomades I got sitting out there.

Shay72 

I asked Mission Condition for a Refund, because they never responded when I asked them twice about applying the 15% discount code. 

When I asked for a Refund, they contacted me within seconds/minutes.  Anyway, I still haven't decided. erplexed 

If they refund me the difference, which is what I asked for, I might go ahead and keep it.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair

You might as well get a leave in spray while you are at it. They are seriously amazing. 

That's messed up about mission condition too


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel

Girl, I know those Leave-In Sprays are the business,   but I got too many Leave-In Sprays I need to use up.  

So, Imma pass on those for now.

Maybe BF?


----------



## divachyk

Beamodel, I seen this and thought of you....

Green tea
Dealing with hair loss? Incorporate green tea into your diet. It's been identified by scientists to stimulate hair growth due to it's epigallocatechin gallate (EGCG) component. EGCG inhibits the products of Tumor Necrosis Factors, which cause hair loss. For those of us with compromised immune systems, green tea is a great health and beauty boost.

Article


----------



## Froreal3

Hi ladies. I have a small APB cart, but it's just there for me to admire.  I wanna try her pomades by Labor Day. So I am giving myself a month to get down to about 15 products. Then I will limit myself to about five more for a total of 20.


----------



## Beamodel

divachyk 
You are such a doll. Thank you. Whenever I do a tea rinse, I prefer using green tea instead of black. It leaves my hair feeling great. 

I also drink green tea almost daily. Not necessarily bc of my hair. I simply like it. I want to try bamboo silica. I'm scarred though lol


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair said:


> Beamodel  Girl, I know those Leave-In Sprays are the business,   but I got too many Leave-In Sprays I need to use up.  So, Imma pass on those for now.  Maybe BF?



IDareT'sHair

You are really missing out. You gonna be late to the party come Black Friday lol but I understand what you are saying though.


----------



## divachyk

I started to put this in the miss thread but deleted it...I'm gonna post it here for now

Starting to feel like a miss: Black Hair Wigs purchase

I purchased based on a forum member/vendor's sales pitch. They promise a 2-3 day ship time. I purchased on 27 Jul and haven't received a ship notice as of yet. I really hope this is an oversight but just seen this on FB:

Out with the old in with the new! Let me apologize in advance to all of our customers who have received less than optimal service in the past. New management is in place with a genuine focus on customer service!

If you placed orders that were not filled, please send an email to support[USER=3575]blackhair[/USER]wigs.net. Please include any information you may have such as your order number, approximate order date and your name. There have been a few customers that never received their items and we want to make sure to rectify that. 

*****

The notice was posted on FB on 24 Jul which also so happens to be the last time Mrs CEO logged on to LHCF. I'm hoping Mrs CEO can shed some light on the situation. The company is only open Monday-Friday. I will be contacting them on Monday.


----------



## Froreal3

Lawd, why did this pj get a package from KBN for a different address? I was like, "I know I aint buy nothing recently." 

I gotta bring this thing around to the next block around the corner now.


----------



## Shay72

IDareT'sHair
I think you should get a refund from Mission-Condition. They already starting out wrong.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72

Yeah...I'm getting the Refund. 

Um...she hasn't issued it yet.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel said:


> *You are really missing out. You gonna be late to the party come Black Friday lol but I understand what you are saying though.*


 
Beamodel

If you seen my current stash of Leave-Ins you'd be telling me to Please Take a Seat.


----------



## Brownie518

Hey girls

Used up APB Leave In, Vanilla Silk, and KO Brahman Fenugreek...still got backups for all. Oh also finished PL Corrector, HV pH Rinse, and Njoi Tea rinse


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518

Got My ABP Pomades!


----------



## Froreal3

Used up SDOT Beauty Balanced Moisturizer. I like this stuff...moisturizes well. No back ups, won't repurchase due to price.



IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> Got My ABP Pomades!



That was quick! Seems like you just ordered them


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Froreal3

No, I meant I ordered them.


----------



## Shay72

IDareT'sHair
Figured out the Keravada Coffee oil I have must be the "oatmeal, milk, & honey scent". I had to know cuz cot damn it smells good . I'm terrible with smells so I was thinking gingerbread or really couldn't place it.


----------



## Beamodel

I placed an APB order. I got the following:

Pumpkin & Fennel Oil 
- Marshmallow Clouds

Moisturizing Soufflé
- Birthday Cake

Leave In Spray
- Pomegranate & Mango


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72  I love that KV Coffee Oil

Beamodel Nice APB Haul

*still no refund from M-C.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair

U might need to get Paypal involved


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel

That's jacked up.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Used Up: x1 Taliah Waajid Medicated Pomade (have x1 back up)


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel Shay72

Mission Condition ended up refunding me the 15% and plan to keep the order intact.

I Agreed to it, but still totally undecided about this vendor.  

Probably won't repurchase anything else from them tho'.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair

I'm glad you got it resolved but it took them a while to find a resolution.


----------



## Shay72

IDareT'sHair said:


> Beamodel Shay72  Mission Condition ended up refunding me the 15% and plan to keep the order intact.  I Agreed to it, but still totally undecided about this vendor.   Probably won't repurchase anything else from them tho'.



Nope  I wouldn't mess with them. I figured they would do something like that.


----------



## Beamodel

Another great session with using lee stafford growth treatment.  

The ball next to the quarter is the amount of hair I lost with this second treatment.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel said:


> *I'm glad you got it resolved but it took them a while to find a resolution.*


 
Beamodel

Pffft.



Shay72 said:


> *Nope  I wouldn't mess with them. I figured they would do something like that*.


 
Shay72

Me Too Shay.  Girl I knew that's what would end up happening.erplexed...



Beamodel said:


> A*nother great session with using lee stafford growth treatment. *
> 
> *The ball next to the quarter is the amount of hair I lost with this second treatment.*
> 
> View attachment 271439


 
Beamodel

I love that Rx..... 

Great Results!


----------



## Froreal3

Nice results from the treatment Beamodel!


----------



## divachyk

I finally used up something -- Naturelle Grow Herbal Blends & Sally's GVP Conditioning Balm. I revisited my HV shampoo bar and


----------



## Shay72

I be bs'ing. I've had this oil in my hair and plastic cap on since 11am . Now Imma be in the shower all late now. I did remember to do the inversion though. So Day 1 is done.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72 said:


> *I be bs'ing. I've had this oil in my hair and plastic cap on since 11am .*


 
Shay72


...............


----------



## Brownie518

Hey ladies. What's goin on?? Did ya'll order APB oils? I decided not to get anything....


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Beamodel @Shay72
> 
> Mission Condition ended up refunding me the 15% and plan to keep the order intact.
> 
> I Agreed to it, but still totally undecided about this vendor.
> 
> Probably won't repurchase anything else from them tho'.


IDareT'sHair

I don't like the sound of all this...erplexed


----------



## Brownie518

Beamodel said:


> Another great session with using lee stafford growth treatment.
> 
> The ball next to the quarter is the amount of hair I lost with this second treatment.
> 
> View attachment 271439


Beamodel

That's good to hear, B!!  I'm glad that's doing you right.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *I don't like the sound of all this...*erplexed


 
Brownie518

You know some "New Folks" in the Game never see the Big Picture.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> You know some "New Folks" in the Game never see the Big Picture.


IDareT'sHair

Girl, I know.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *Hey ladies. What's goin on?? Did ya'll order APB oils? I decided not to get anything....*


 
Brownie518

I got x4 Pomades and just convo'ed her to see if she could/would invoice me for x2 more.

If she can't that's okay.  I've been semi-haulin' all weekend.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> I got x4 Pomades and *just convo'ed her to see if she could/would invoice me for x2 more.*
> 
> If she can't that's okay.  I've been semi-haulin' all weekend.


IDareT'sHair

 What are the two extras you gettin??? I looove that Not Easily Broken. I'm going to massage some in after work


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *Girl, I know. *


 
Brownie518

Girl...You can always tell 'the ones'....


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *What are the two extras you gettin??? *I looove that Not Easily Broken. I'm going to massage some in after work


 
Brownie518

Peppermint and another Rosemary & Sage (I think)  I thought about asking for another NEB.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> Girl...You can always tell 'the ones'....


IDareT'sHair

Umm hmmm 



IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> Peppermint and another Rosemary & Sage (I think)  I thought about asking for another NEB.



I plan to try the Rosemary Sage next  Can't wait to see how you like them.


----------



## Beamodel

Brownie518 said:


> Hey ladies. What's goin on?? Did ya'll order APB oils? I decided not to get anything....



Brownie518

I did. I got the pumpkin & fennel oil and two other things.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

So...I ended up getting:
x2 Rosemary & Sage
x1 Peppermint
x1 Bergamont
x1 Not Easily Broken


----------



## Brownie518

Beamodel said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> I did. I got the pumpkin & fennel oil and two other things.


Beamodel

I can't wait to hear about the new oils 



IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> So...I ended up getting:
> x2 Rosemary & Sage
> x1 Peppermint
> x1 Bergamont
> x1 Not Easily Broken



You are gonna love them 

I am DYING to buy something  but I'm gonna stay strong..


----------



## IDareT'sHair

IDareT'sHair said:


> So...I ended up getting:
> x2 Rosemary & Sage
> x1 Peppermint
> x1 Bergamont
> x1 Not Easily Broken


 
Brownie518

Oh...I forgot one = *Ayurvedic*!

I knew I bought x6 but couldn't think of the other one.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518

I need to put them away. 

Girl...Cause you know I'll kill'em before Fall even gets here.

I need to put them all the way Up....


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel said:


> I did. I got the *pumpkin & fennel oil* and two other things.


 
@Beamodel

I didn't even look at the Oils because I recently bought EVOO, EVCO, Jojoba and Grapeseed Oils.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair said:


> Beamodel  I didn't even look at the Oils because I just bought Jojoba and Grapeseed Oils.



IDareT'sHair
I'm excited to try the pumpkin & fennel oil. 

Brownie518
I sure will let you know how it is. I'm surprised you are holding out. You are doing very well girly. I didn't need anything but I ended up caving in


----------



## IDareT'sHair

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Beamodel
> 
> *I didn't even look at the Oils because I recently bought EVOO, EVCO, Jojoba and Grapeseed Oils*.


 
Beamodel

FYI..................


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> I need to put them away.
> 
> Girl...Cause you know I'll kill'em before Fall even gets here.
> 
> I need to put them all the way Up....


IDareT'sHair

Yeah you sure will. You can TEAR UP some pomades!! 



Beamodel said:


> @IDareT'sHair
> I'm excited to try the pumpkin & fennel oil.
> 
> @Brownie518
> I sure will let you know how it is. I'm surprised you are holding out. You are doing very well girly. I didn't need anything but I ended up caving in


Beamodel

B, I'm shocked that I was able to hold out. I thought for sure I'd pull that trigga. I had a full cart, too. AND I got my big fat ebates payment in my paypal account.  But I really have to get this stash cut down some...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *Yeah you sure will. You can TEAR UP some pomades!!*


 
Brownie518

Girl I'll Kill 'Em Dead:gunner7:........


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> Girl I'll Kill 'Em Dead:gunner7:........


IDareT'sHair



Yeah, you need those extra two!!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

Hmph.  More like an Extra Fo'

I can't beweave you sittin' on some ebates monneeee and won't hit PayNah.


----------



## Shay72

I need to do better with my Ebates. I could be making some big money.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72

I got some more HNH.

I got a Jar of the Mowrah & Murumuru Conditioning Creme


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> Hmph. * More like an Extra Fo'*
> 
> I can't beweave you sittin' on some ebates monneeee and won't hit PayNah.


IDareT'sHair




Girl, I can't beweave I'm sittin on that money, eitha!! 
I definitely can't get any oils right now. If you saw my KV bottles, gurrrrlllllllll!!!


----------



## Beamodel

Brownie518

Me too. I need to get my stash down as well.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair said:


> Beamodel  FYI..................



IDareT'sHair

Yea I saw this. I had replied the posting right before this one. I was just saying I was excited to try the new oil. 

I have several other regular oils in my stash too but I'm excited to try this fennel mix.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair said:


> Brownie518  Hmph.  More like an Extra Fo'  I can't beweave you sittin' on some ebates monneeee and won't hit PayNah.



Haha I recently got an bested check but it's so small. Like $7 or so lol


----------



## Shay72

IDareT'sHair
I saw that. I did too. I got the Pink Hibiscus DC and the Knot Bananas. I believe Pompous Blue likes the dc. My hair loves hibiscus anyway so I should be good.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> Girl, I can't beweave I'm sittin on that money, eitha!!
> *I definitely can't get any oils right now. If you saw my KV bottles, gurrrrlllllllll!!!*


 
Brownie518

MAN.....I wish I had more KV. 

I'm down to my last x2 bottles. 

I'd love to have a couple more of those.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72 said:


> *I saw that. I did too. I got the Pink Hibiscus DC and the Knot Bananas. I believe Pompous Blue likes the dc. My hair loves hibiscus anyway so I should be good.*


 
Shay72



She ain't even got the stuff from the last Sale sent out and already having another Sale...


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair said:


> Brownie518  MAN.....I wish I had more KV.  I'm down to my last x2 bottles.  I'd love to have a couple more of those.



I think I have four bottles left. They aren't full though. My least favorite is the hibiscus one. It's ok. But I love love love the fenugreek one.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Beamodel Brownie518

My Favorite one(s) are the Coffee One and the Super Ego One. (Sea Kelp, Spirulina, Quinoa)

And I like the Amala, Bramhi & Bringraj one too.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> MAN.....I wish I had more KV.
> 
> I'm down to my last x2 bottles.
> 
> I'd love to have a couple more of those.



My favs are the Fenugreek, the Ocean Ego, and the Amla Brahmi Fenugreek blended joint.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Beamodel Brownie518  My Favorite one(s) are the Coffee One and the Super Ego One. (Sea Kelp, Spirulina, Quinoa)  And I like the Amala, Bramhi & Bringraj one too.



IDareT'sHair
I wanted to try that super ego one. How is it?


----------



## Shay72

IDareT'sHair said:


> Shay72   She ain't even got the stuff from the last Sale sent out and already having another Sale...


 I know, I don't know how she does it. Having sales almost every week. But her sales tend to be 30%off or higher. My first order was during a 40% off sale but only bc I had missed the 50% off. I'm mad I missed her groupon bc you can use it in addition to a sale. Her sales go live at midnight too. Sometimes earlier. She'll let you know too. She's really active on her Instagram account.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Beamodel

It's nice!

The Hibiscus one was also my least favorite, too for some reason?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72

I hope she don't run into any problems doing this?


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Beamodel
> 
> It's nice!
> 
> The Hibiscus one was also my least favorite, too for some reason?




I love adding that Ego to my DCs


----------



## Shay72

IDareT'sHair said:


> Shay72  I hope she don't run into any problems doing this?


I hope not either. I'm slowly trying all the things I'm interested in bc of the sales.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72

And....I think her prices are way too Steep.erplexed

Brownie518

I don't add those expensive oils to my DC'er(s).  

I just slap some EVOO or EVCO on top of my DC'ers (something real cheap).

The only reason I used that HTN on top of my DC'ers is because it had lost its Scent.


----------



## Shay72

IDareT'sHair
Her prices are steep so I will only purchase during sales.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Shay72
> 
> And....I think her prices are way too Steep.erplexed
> 
> @Brownie518
> 
> I don't add those expensive oils to my DC'er(s).
> 
> I just slap some EVOO or EVCO on top of my DC'ers (something real cheap).
> 
> The only reason I used that HTN on top of my DC'ers is because it had lost its Scent.



IDareT'sHair

I use the Ocean Ego, the Argan Marshmallow, Nourish, and the Fenugreek regularly with my DCs. And Montego Bay oil  I don't have any reg oils right now. I used those all up (grapeseed, rice bran, amla, jojoba)


----------



## Shay72

What do we know about Ynobe and Liquid Gold vendors? I'm trying as much as I can prior to Black Friday so I'm ready to buy.


----------



## Ltown

Good early morning ladies!
I snooze on APB but I got an order in for 
apple/mango strengthening mask
ayurvedic hair crème
APB hair pudding. 

I tried ordering the komaza protein strengthening mask but couldn't find it so it's on my list.


----------



## Froreal3

Shay72 said:


> What do we know about Ynobe and Liquid Gold vendors? I'm trying as much as I can prior to Black Friday so I'm ready to buy.



Shay72 Liquid Gold is good and prompt. Quality product, especially the butters. I love the Whipped Marshmallow. Great consistency and smells so good. I have the java too, but it smells so strongly of coffee that I haven't opened it yet. I bought it Blk Friday. I might just ship it on to Ms. T over here. 

I wouldn't mess with Ynobe.


----------



## Golden75

Shay72 said:


> What do we know about Ynobe and Liquid Gold vendors? I'm trying as much as I can prior to Black Friday so I'm ready to buy.



Shay72 - Ynobe is whack


----------



## Shay72

Damn about Ynobe . They have some amla products I wanted to try.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72 said:


> *I hope not either. I'm slowly trying all the things I'm interested in bc of the sales.*


 
Shay72

Yeah, I had the Acai Conditioner sitting in a Cart.  Not sure?



Shay72 said:


> *Her prices are steep so I will only purchase during sales*.


 
Shay72

Her Prices are way too Steep.  Especially for somebody just starting out.



Shay72 said:


> *What do we know about Ynobe and Liquid Gold vendors? I'm trying as much as I can prior to Black Friday so I'm ready to buy.*


 
Shay72

LG has some Great Butters and a 15% Discount for LHCF!  Ynobe was just so-so.  

I do have the Amala DC'er which was/is probably my favorite thing from the line.


----------



## Beamodel

I think I'm liking APB Ayurvedic oil better than KV oil...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72 Beamodel

I got a Shipping Notice from Mission-Condition.


----------



## Shay72

IDareT'sHair said:


> Shay72 Beamodel
> 
> I got a Shipping Notice from Mission-Condition.


.....


----------



## Shay72

IDareT'sHair
I got a shipping notice for Happy Nappy Hair but we'll see how long it takes to actually ship. She did say on Instagram that USPS said she's no longer allowed to drop off bc of the amount. They pick up for her now.


----------



## Brownie518

Beamodel said:


> I think I'm liking APB Ayurvedic oil better than KV oil...


Beamodel

Really?????


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair said:


> Shay72 Beamodel  I got a Shipping Notice from Mission-Condition.



IDareT'sHair

Lol well hopefully you like the products


----------



## Beamodel

Brownie518 said:


> Beamodel  Really?????



Brownie518

Yea girly. I think I prefer APB actual oil blend better. But u still love KV oils too. I have about four bottles of KV oils to use up. I might use them for oil rinsing or just mix them in my DC's. Not sure yet.


----------



## Beamodel

APB puddings leave my hair so darn soft and moisturized. Don't talk about if I add the Ayurvedic oil on top of it too. Lawd...

I'm excited to see how this pumpkin & fennel oil will be on my hair...

I probably should have gotten another pudding too :-(

Oh well, I will order more in the future because I know I will be making another future purchase


----------



## Brownie518

Beamodel said:


> *APB puddings leave my hair so darn soft and moisturized.* Don't talk about if I add the Ayurvedic oil on top of it too. Lawd...
> 
> I'm excited to see how this pumpkin & fennel oil will be on my hair...
> 
> I probably should have gotten another pudding too :-(
> 
> Oh well, I will order more in the future because I know I will be making another future purchase



bolded...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 Beamodel

Ya'll tryna' break me down about them Puddin's. #pusha's


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair said:


> Brownie518 Beamodel  Ya'll tryna' break me down about them Puddin's. #pusha's



IDareT'sHair

I'm sorry but my hair is ultra picky and it responds extremely well to APB pudding. It leaves my hair exceptionally moisturized. 

I still use the creams (Ayurvedic and regular) but I mainly add them to my ends to "seal" and I use the puddings all over to moisturize.


----------



## oneastrocurlie

Beamodel said:


> IDareT'sHair
> 
> I'm sorry but my hair is ultra picky and it responds extremely well to APB pudding. It leaves my hair exceptionally moisturized.
> 
> I still use the creams (Ayurvedic and regular) but I mainly add them to my ends to "seal" and I use the puddings all over to moisturize.



Beamodel are the puddings are thinner consistency than the creams?


----------



## Beamodel

cwmarie said:


> Beamodel are the puddings are thinner consistency than the creams?



cwmarie

Yes, they are lighter in weight. Thinner than the creams. The first oils are coconut and sunflower if I'm not mistaken.


----------



## oneastrocurlie

Beamodel said:


> cwmarie
> 
> Yes, they are lighter in weight. Thinner than the creams. The first oils are coconut and sunflower if I'm not mistaken.



Beamodel thanks! I think I'll try those next sale.


----------



## Shay72

IDareT'sHair
Did you get that e-mail from Mission Condition? Basically saying she's going to focus on school and she will do some specialty launches here and there? I need everyone and their grandma to stop jumping in a game they can't handle .


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72 said:


> *Did you get that e-mail from Mission Condition? Basically saying she's going to focus on school and she will do some specialty launches here and there? I need everyone and their grandma to stop jumping in a game they can't handle* .


 
Shay72

No....sadly I did not.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Shay72

Please do me a favor...

When you get a chance, please check your Tracking Info for HNH. 

Both numbers I put in has an inadequate about of digits making Tracking unavailable.  

Some of the numbers aren't right or there is not enough of them.

Could you check yours and see what comes up?

Lawd..these vendors get on my nerves

ETA: "Your Girl" at Mission-Condition is having another "Sale"...


----------



## Shay72

IDareT'sHair
My tracking # is fine. I'm trying to remember I think I would get a weird message the last time for Hairveda & HNH when I checked them from my email several times. But then I would go directly to USPS and it was fine.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72 said:


> My tracking # is fine. I'm trying to remember I think I would get a weird message the last time for Hairveda & HNH when *I checked them from my email several times. But then I would go directly to USPS and it was fine.*


 

Shay72

Thank you  But....I am directly in USPS.  She left some numbers out.  

Like those last 2 numbers that's always off to the side?

I convo'ed her and ask her to check those numbers.


----------



## Shay72

IDareT'sHair
Here's hoping she responds quickly. I'm a bit obsessive about tracking my packages so I know how frustrating that can be.


----------



## Beamodel

Hi ladies. My hair is still uber soft from my APB spray, pudding & Ayurvedic oil being applied last night.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel

And I know it smells good too!


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair said:


> Beamodel  And I know it smells good too!



IDareT'sHair

Yes, all scented in Birthday Cake


----------



## Brownie518

Beamodel said:


> @IDareT'sHair
> 
> Yes, all scented in *Birthday Cake*



My favorite  I have everything in BC 

Hey ladies. I'm at work, last night of the week. We just had  big re-org so I've been in meetings all afternoon/evening.  Can't wait to get home

I used up another Birthday Cake Pudding. I had about 3 open, almost finished. I'm going to try and use up the Cotton Candy and Strawberry Cheesecake before opening another Birthday Cake (yes, I have a few backups)


----------



## Beamodel

Brownie518

Lol I take it bday cake is your favorite scent. I love that one and marshmallow clouds.


----------



## Froreal3

Hmmph re: Mission Condition. 

Re APB puddings.  I like the consistency.  They carry the scent well too.  I need to dip back into my cookie dough pudding!  

Sent from my Snow White Frost Galaxy S4 using LHCF


----------



## divachyk

layering APB spray, APB creme, APB hair/body butta: gives lasting moisture


----------



## Shay72

Finished up the following: Hairveda Moist PRO (no back up) Hairveda Moist 24/7 (1 deluxe back up) Eden Bodyworks Jojoba-Monoi oil (no back up, will not repurchase) Keravada Superego sample (no back up, won't repurchase but will buy other oils from them)   I'm planning to reup on Hairveda & Keravada on Labor Day on Black Friday depending on the sales.


----------



## Froreal3

Used up QB AOHC. No back ups. Won't repurchase for a while because other things do the job for less money.

ETA: In a few hours I am going to cowash with AO HSR for a boost of moisture during the week.


----------



## faithVA

Any recommendations for APB conditioners without coconut oil?


----------



## faithVA

I am ready for another NaturelleGrow sale. I have almost used up the entire 16 oz jar of the Herbal Blends  I will make sure I buy at least 2 jars. 

I tried a Tresemme conditioner to use in the mean time. My hair isn't having it. Even for $4 its a waste. I need to find a good cowash conditioner.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

faithVA said:


> *I am ready for another NaturelleGrow sale. I have almost used up the entire 16 oz jar of the Herbal Blends  I will make sure I buy at least 2 jars. *
> 
> *I tried a Tresemme conditioner to use in the mean time. My hair isn't having it. Even for $4 its a waste. I need to find a good cowash conditioner.*


 
@faithVA

Yeah, NG's Conditioners are very nice. I still wish she made those 12oz Jars. (I got really spoiled with those).

You should try Hairveda for Cowashing.  

Even though you 'may' have to wait, her conditioners are absolutely perfect for Cowashing and with her Sales, you may be able to pick up a few for about $5-6 dollars. And they are 16oz.


----------



## faithVA

IDareT'sHair said:


> @faithVA
> 
> Yeah, NG's Conditioners are very nice. I still wish she made those 12oz Jars. (I got really spoiled with those).
> 
> You should try Hairveda for Cowashing.
> 
> Even though you 'may' have to wait, her conditioners are absolutely perfect for Cowashing and with her Sales, you may be able to pick up a few for about $5-6 dollars. And they are 16oz.



Thanks. You may be right about the Hairveda. I have used her stuff before. It wasn't great but it was nice enough for me to use for cowashing. And she has those really large sizes. I may just do that. 

I wish NG made more 16 oz sizes  Some of them have 16 oz option and some don't. My hair is short and I'm rolling through this 16 oz. I can't imagine what I'm going to do with longer hair.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

faithVA said:


> *Thanks. You may be right about the Hairveda. I have used her stuff before. It wasn't great but it was nice enough for me to use for cowashing. And she has those really large sizes. I may just do that. *
> 
> *I wish NG made more 16 oz sizes  Some of them have 16 oz option and some don't.* My hair is short and I'm rolling through this 16 oz. I can't imagine what I'm going to do with longer hair.


 
faithVA

It makes a wonderful Cowash.  And the Amala Cleanse is an excellent cost-effective Cleansing Conditioner.

re: Naturelle - All you have to do is request it in the Notes Section or Contact Vendor and ask her for 16oz.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@rileypak @Shay72 Beamodel

My Mission Condition came today.  

I don't like the way the Roobis & Rose smells at all. 

I may hafta' gift that to my Niece next time she comes to town.

I do like the Spray Bottle that it's in. 

I think I will like the Leave-In. It smells nice. Honey Berries (or something like that). 

All in all her Shipping was much faster than Happy Nappy Honey (who by the way, I am still waiting on corrected shipping number from). 

At least Mission's Shipping info was correct.

They may hafta' go back on my Side-eye list with ST'icals, Ynobe, Duafe, Sorenzo and others.


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak @Shay72 Beamodel
> 
> My Mission Condition came today.
> 
> I don't like the way the Roobis & Rose smells at all.
> 
> I may hafta' gift that to my Niece next time she comes to town.
> 
> I do like the Spray Bottle that it's in.
> 
> I think I will like the Leave-In. It smells nice. Honey Berries (or something like that).
> 
> All in all her Shipping was much faster than Happy Nappy Honey (who by the way, I am still waiting on corrected shipping number from).
> 
> At least Mission's Shipping info was correct.
> 
> They may hafta' go back on my Side-eye list with ST'icals, Ynobe, Duafe, Sorenzo and others.



I like that spray bottle too. 
I haven't smelled any of the products yet so I'll see.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak

Some of my Roobis & Rose dripped in the package (so that's how I smelled it)

I did make up a Mock Cart of x2 Cheapskate Conditioners and x2 of the Peppermint Pattie Conditioners, but kinda scurrrrrrrrrrrrrrd to pull the Trigger.


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> rileypak
> 
> Some of my Roobis & Rose dripped in the package (so that's how I smelled it)
> 
> I did make up a Mock Cart of x2 Cheapskate Conditioners and x2 of the Peppermint Pattie Conditioners, but kinda scurrrrrrrrrrrrrrd to pull the Trigger.



IDareT'sHair I just smelled everything and I love the smell of all of them! The Hair Caramel smells just like caramel. The Clay Wash is slightly fruity. It's a familiar smell but I can't place it other than fruity. The Rooibos spray smells just like a rose to me. 
I know how you feel  I feel like I just need to go ahead and grab the other items I was considering trying so I can just be done with it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@rileypak

Imma pass.  

I just looked at My Account and I ordered x2 of the Cheapskate Conditioners originally.

And I was sent x1 Leave-In. 

I didn't think I had ordered the Leave-In.

If she was out of the Cheapskate, she should have notified me of the 'switch' and not just switch it w/o my knowledge.erplexed

Did you see the notes on the Caramel? There is already a delay.


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak
> 
> Imma pass.
> 
> I just looked at My Account and I ordered x2 of the Cheapskate Conditioners originally.
> 
> And I was sent x1 Leave-In.
> 
> I didn't think I had ordered the Leave-In.
> 
> If she was out of the Cheapskate, she should have notified me of the 'switch' and not just switch it w/o my knowledge.erplexed
> 
> Did you see the notes on the Caramel? There is already a delay.



IDareT'sHair now that's out of line. It's one thing to inform you that an item is out and ask if you want to sub or refund but to take it upon yourself to just sub something in without confirming first? Thanks but no thanks  
You've just snapped me out of it. I'll take this package in stride and chunk deuces to ordering more.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> You've just snapped me out of it. *I'll take this package in stride and chunk deuces to ordering more.*


 
rileypak

Yeah Girl me too. 

I'm feelin' that way about Happy Nappy too right about now.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair

That's messed up she switched your products without asking you.


----------



## Ltown

Hello ladies, can't sleep ugh.

Butternbar sale 25% until Aug 8th midnight code: flash0807


----------



## Froreal3

IDareT'sHair said:


> Imma pass.
> 
> I just looked at My Account and I ordered x2 of the Cheapskate Conditioners originally.
> 
> And I was sent x1 Leave-In.
> 
> I didn't think I had ordered the Leave-In.
> 
> If she was out of the Cheapskate, she should have notified me of the 'switch' and not just switch it w/o my knowledge.erplexed
> 
> Did you see the notes on the Caramel? There is already a delay.



Don't nobody got time for that. I'm sticking with who I know to be good. 

BTW IDareT'sHair I pmed u.

Sent from my Snow White Frost Galaxy S4 using LHCF


----------



## Shay72

Didn't have internet yesterday . I got my order from Happy Nappy Honey yesterday.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72

I still DON'T have my HNH.  Neither order. 

I filed a PP on the 1st order placed 07/22 (x2 FRO-JOE).  She never responded to me about providing me with correct Shipping information.

But I looked at PayPal and they had the correct Shipping Info but the package has been returned to FL for some reason.

The 2nd order is here in the City.  I guess it will get delivered tomorrow.  

But I wanted that FRO-JOE.erplexed


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Shay72

UPDATE: I just got a response after numerous attempts to get a response from them.

Funny how errbody gets on they J-O-B when a Dispute gets filed don't they?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel said:


> *That's messed up she switched your products without asking you.*


 
Beamodel

Yeah.  I didn't think I got a Leave-In. 

So, I went & looked at my Account and it was for x2 Blueberry Cheapskate Conditioners and ended up with x1 Leave-In.erplexed


----------



## Brownie518

Hey girls...vendor issues again?????

IDareT'sHair


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518



Gurl...Mission-Condition sent me something I didn't even order and my x2 FRO-JOES from HNH was marked "Return To Sender" and is heading back to them (for some strange reason).

I ended up going into PayPal and found the Correct Shipping #'s there.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> Brownie518
> 
> 
> 
> Gurl...Mission-Condition sent me something I didn't even order and my x2 FRO-JOES from HNH was marked "Return To Sender" and is heading back to them (for some strange reason).
> 
> I ended up going into PayPal and found the Correct Shipping #'s there.



 shame


----------



## Shay72

IDareT'sHair
I don't understand the need to be threatened to do what you're supposed to do. And she uses Paypal address labels how is the address messed up? Craziness!


----------



## Froreal3

Morning! smh @ vendors acting up. 

Used some Shea Moisture CES last night and sealed with Hairveda Cocasta Shikaki. Love the consistency of this oil. It's nice and substantial. I keep coming back to it. Love the smell too. 

IDareT'sHair I pmed you again.


----------



## divachyk

I'm still having issues with Black Hair Wigs. They stated moving caused the delay.  I forsee a Paypal claim in my near future.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Good morning ladies, I'm sorry that y'all are having vendor issues. divachyk That's the way to go.

Sent from my XT1080 using LHCF


----------



## flyygirlll2

IDareT'sHair said:


> Brownie518   Gurl...Mission-Condition sent me something I didn't even order and my x2 FRO-JOES from HNH was marked "Return To Sender" and is heading back to them (for some strange reason).  I ended up going into PayPal and found the Correct Shipping #'s there.



I'm sorry to hear about this. I received the x2 Fro Joes from HNH  a few days ago. The tracking number she  provided did not work so that alone just irked me.

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Flygirlll2 Shay72

Both of my Purchases from HNH are being returned?  Not sure why.  

In fact, she should have the 1st one back there today.

The 2nd one that was suppose to be Delivered Today is also being returned.  Not sure why?


----------



## faithVA

Yay, Naturelle Grow had a sale. I bought the Marshmallow Root and the Intense Deep in the 16 oz. She didn't have the Herbal Blend in the 16oz 

Walgreens had 20% off, so I bought 2 kknt and 2 kccc. I should be set for a minute. 

I will see how this works and determine if I need to stock up during black Friday. Maybe I can purchase everything I need for 2015 and be done.


----------



## faithVA

IDareT'sHair said:


> faithVA
> 
> It makes a wonderful Cowash.  And the Amala Cleanse is an excellent cost-effective Cleansing Conditioner.
> 
> re: Naturelle - All you have to do is request it in the Notes Section or Contact Vendor and ask her for 16oz.



Shoot. I wish I had seen this before I ordered. hmm, Maybe I will send her an email.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

faithVA said:


> *Maybe I can purchase everything I need for 2015 and be done.*


 

faithVA

This is what I'm trying to do.


----------



## faithVA

IDareT'sHair said:


> faithVA
> 
> This is what I'm trying to do.



Um, don't you have everything you need for 2015, 2016, 2017?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

faithVA said:


> Um, don't you have everything you need for *2015, 2016, 2017? *


 
faithVA
2018, 2019 & 20


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Using up: b.a.s.k. Apple & Sorghum (swapped back up & probably won't repurchase).


----------



## Shay72

I may hit up that 20% off with Walgreen's. I know Knot Today works for me.

I've been on the Blue Roze website many times and put stuff in my cart, yet I still haven't checked out ever. Not sure what the issue is.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Shay72

Blue Roze has some very nice products!

OT: PP refunded me for both HNH Purchases.

I need to just gone & leave them alone.


----------



## Shay72

IDareT'sHair
Yeah, girl that's a sign .

I know about Blue Roze and she has some stuff marked down right now. I'm really interested in the Chai Tea, Strawberry Vinegar Rinse, Strawberry Hibiscus Mask, and Rhassoul dc. Some of these are similar to HNH but you know that's how I do. Buy products that are almost the same so I have options if one is unavailable.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72 said:


> *Yeah, girl that's a sign* .
> 
> I know about Blue Roze and she has some stuff marked down right now. I'm really interested in the *Chai Tea, Strawberry Vinegar Rinse,* Strawberry Hibiscus Mask, and *Rhassoul dc.* Some of these are similar to HNH but you know that's how I do. Buy products that are almost the same so I have options if one is unavailable.


 
Shay72

Ain't it Sign Girl?  Yeah..I'm done.  

I have these.  (But I used up the Cocoa Coffee Rhassoul).

The Manuka Honey gets Great reviews (I also have that one) and I love both the Pumpkin Puree and the Pumpkin Whip (which she said the Whip will return in the Fall).

I also have that Cherry Leave-In (haven't used) and the Coconut Milk.

I had x2 Okra Curl Cremes but sold them on the Exchange.  Sounded like they were better suited for Natural Hair. 

ETA:  Everything I added to a Mock Cart, said it is Unavailable. 

So Imma leave that alone too.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

duplicate post.


----------



## Froreal3

^I wanna try BRB. Hmmm...her stuff just sounds so yummy and good for my hair.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Getting ready to do my Hair.  

Mostly everything I'm using this wash day is new (except Lee Stafford) so, I probably won't use up anything.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72 flyygirlll2

The 1st box/envelope whatever from Happy Nappy (x2 Fro-Joe) was returned to her empty?...

Not sure how she ships (envelope or box)?  Wondering if the 2nd order will also be returned empty.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Steaming/DC'ing with: Jasmine's Bath & Beauty's Babbasu Xtreme Buttercreme (DC'er) *discontinued*


----------



## flyygirlll2

IDareT'sHair said:


> Shay72 flyygirlll2  The 1st box/envelope whatever from Happy Nappy (x2 Fro-Joe) was returned to her empty?...  Not sure how she ships (envelope or box)?  Wondering if the 2nd order will also be returned empty.



She sent mine in an envelope. Damn, it was empty?! That's strange. Do you think someone stole the contents inside? I've had that happen to me last year with Heritage Hydrations before all the drama started with her. My package came and it was empty but I could see it was torn open and left inside my mailbox. I haven't used the Fro Joes yet, but so far it looks like the consistency of it looks good and not jacked up.

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## IDareT'sHair

flyygirlll2

Girl, I don't know what happened?  She said she got the package back yesterday and it was empty.

The 2nd Package also has a "Return to Sender" in the Tracking info.  So, I probably won't get that either.

PayPal Refunded me for both purchases.  What a Mess.  I had like 3-4 packages yesterday.  Intact.  

So, not sure what happened on which end?  I live in a very rural community so I cannot see 'those people'  being interested in some Fro-Joe.

Oh Well.  Anyway, you'll have to also give me a review once you use it.


----------



## flyygirlll2

IDareT'sHair said:


> flyygirlll2  Girl, I don't know what happened?  She said she got the package back yesterday and it was empty.  The 2nd Package also has a "Return to Sender" in the Tracking info.  So, I probably won't get that either.  PayPal Refunded me for both purchases.  What a Mess.  I had like 3-4 packages yesterday.  Intact.  So, not sure what happened on which end?  I live in a very rural community so I cannot see 'those people'  being interested in some Fro-Joe.  Oh Well.  Anyway, you'll have to also give me a review once you use it.



That's a mess girl. Thankfully you were able to get a refund for that. See, where I live there are a lot of younger people so I thought maybe someone is on a healthy hair journey too? * look* * rolls eyes* I will let you know how the Fro joes work out.

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## faithVA

IDareT'sHair said:


> faithVA
> 2018, 2019 & 20



Thanks for the tip. I contacted Naturelle Grow and they said I could exchange one of the conditioners I purchased for the Herbal Blends. I put the Marshmallow, Slippery Elm back since it had glycerin.


----------



## divachyk

Hey Ladies, I had my Komaza Analysis consult yesterday. I'm posted the deets on my blog. I'm not trying to get blog clicks but it's just that it's so much info that it would be easier to just view it there. The short & skinny: my porosity is TBD until more samples are received. More protein. More shampooing, less co-cleansing. Treat my hair like it's relaxed and not natural with using natural inspired techniques.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

flyygirlll2

It's not that they're not 'Young'....but of a _different persuasion_.

Truthfully, it could have possibly happened on her end too.


----------



## divachyk

In other news, I escalated my dispute to a claim for my wig and the vendor has yet to respond. What's tripping me up is the vendor is a LHCF member if I'm not mistaken.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

divachyk

I need to have a seat and re-evaluate my vendor selection.


----------



## divachyk

IDareT'sHair said:


> divachyk
> 
> I need to have a seat and re-evaluate my vendor selection.



Me too IDareT'sHair. This is a complete turnoff.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

divachyk

Super frustrating.  Yeah....I need to slow my roll.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

divachyk

2 very recent 'not so pleasant' vendor experiences.  

The 1st one was totally non-responsive and then when she finally did ship, she sent me something I hadn't even ordered.  

And what I did ordered, I didn't even get.

And then the 2nd one.....Lawd....BOTH packages were Returned and one was returned to her completely empty.


----------



## Beamodel

divachyk said:


> In other news, I escalated my dispute to a claim for my wig and the vendor has yet to respond. What's tripping me up is the vendor is a LHCF member if I'm not mistaken.



divachyk

Wow... I'm happy with my current selection of hair products so I'm not interested in trying any new vendors. 

I hope you get your money back. Your hair is beautiful. What made you want a wig


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I wish Kizuri Beauty would re-open.

I might hafta' put my Olive & Shea up (last year no back ups).erplexed


----------



## divachyk

Beamodel said:


> divachyk
> 
> Wow... I'm happy with my current selection of hair products so I'm not interested in trying any new vendors.
> 
> I hope you get your money back. Your hair is beautiful. What made you want a wig



Thank you Beamodel, I will be on business travel for 2+ months. I wanted options in case my ng thickens up too much while on the road.


----------



## flyygirlll2

IDareT'sHair said:


> flyygirlll2  It's not that they're not 'Young'....but of a different persuasion.  Truthfully, it could have possibly happened on her end too.



Lol oh ok, I see what you mean. That's true, she could have thought she placed the products inside and she didn't.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

flyygirlll2

When I said "it could have happened on her end" I meant -- Maybe it was her Postal Workers with the sticky fingers.


----------



## flyygirlll2

IDareT'sHair said:


> flyygirlll2  When I said "it could have happened on her end" I meant -- Maybe it was her Postal Workers with the sticky fingers.



You know what I didn't even think of that. That's crazy though if that's the case.


----------



## Shay72

IDareT'sHair
That is some crazy ish . My stuff came in an envelope this time. Last time it was a box bc it was way too much. I had ordered some Oyin from Target just to support a while back. My Juices & Berries came but not my Honey Hemp I ordered. It went through a different post office than my normal one. The box was a mess. I think one of them post office workers took my Honey Hemp . Target gave me my money back.

ETA: I live in Richmond now. 95% of the folks that live here are black.


----------



## Shay72

Okay Imma try not to take all damn day to do my hair. I'm multi tasking by cleaning my house & doing my hair too.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Waiting on:

Darcy's
APB

I feel like getting a little somethin'


----------



## Froreal3

Used up Keravada Fenugreek in Cotton Candy (no back ups). Will repurchase. I like the way this oil makes my hair feel.


----------



## Shay72

IDareT'sHair said:


> Waiting on:
> 
> Darcy's
> APB
> 
> I feel like getting a little somethin'


I forgot I was getting some APB. I'm thinking it should be here this week .


----------



## Beamodel

Hi girls. Nothin new going on for me. Still loving lee stafford growth treatment. I think this will always be in my stash. 

Still madly in love with APB leave in sprays, leave in pudding and the Ayurvedic oil.


----------



## Ltown

Hi ladies!
Hairveda sale August 20-Sept 30
15% code-HVM15


----------



## Brownie518

Ltown said:


> Hi ladies!
> Hairveda sale August 20-Sept 30
> 15% code-HVM15


Thanks Ltown !! I need more pH Rinse. Is anyone planning on trying the new DC???


----------



## Brownie518

Beamodel said:


> Hi girls. Nothin new going on for me. Still loving lee stafford growth treatment. I think this will always be in my stash.
> 
> *Still madly in love with APB leave in sprays, leave in pudding* and the Ayurvedic oil.



Beamodel  Hey, girlie!! @ bolded -  My favorites!!! 

I want to try more new scents next time I order...I want to hear what divachyk thinks of that tropical or tutti frutti or whatever she just ordered. I was thinking about that one.


----------



## Beamodel

Brownie518

I got a spray in the pomegranate mango scent. When it arrives I will let you know how it smells. 

In the mean time, this birthday cake scent is to die for. Also the marshmallow clouds


----------



## Shay72

I failed at the inversion method. Did it for 5 days straight then got bored .


----------



## divachyk

Brownie518 said:


> Beamodel  Hey, girlie!! @ bolded -  My favorites!!!
> 
> I want to try more new scents next time I order...I want to hear what divachyk thinks of that tropical or tutti frutti or whatever she just ordered. I was thinking about that one.



Brownie518, I got the fruit punch hair creme. I'll give you the 411 when I get it.


----------



## faithVA

IDareT'sHair said:


> flyygirlll2
> 
> Girl, I don't know what happened?  She said she got the package back yesterday and it was empty.
> 
> The 2nd Package also has a "Return to Sender" in the Tracking info.  So, I probably won't get that either.
> 
> PayPal Refunded me for both purchases.  What a Mess.  I had like 3-4 packages yesterday.  Intact.
> 
> So, not sure what happened on which end?  I live in a very rural community so I cannot see 'those people'  being interested in some Fro-Joe.
> 
> Oh Well.  Anyway, you'll have to also give me a review once you use it.



It sounds like you were being saved from a loss of money and a big mess


----------



## faithVA

Shay72 said:


> IDareT'sHair
> That is some crazy ish . My stuff came in an envelope this time. Last time it was a box bc it was way too much. I had ordered some Oyin from Target just to support a while back. My Juices & Berries came but not my Honey Hemp I ordered. It went through a different post office than my normal one. The box was a mess. I think one of them post office workers took my Honey Hemp . Target gave me my money back.
> 
> ETA: I live in Richmond now. 95% of the folks that live here are black.



Oh, we're neighbors. I have to remember that when I have some questions


----------



## Froreal3

Hey ladies. I'm already making my Blk Friday list and that thing is too long. smh. I need to cut back...but I love so many things. Here it is so far. This is like 33 things. 

Hairveda: 1 Amla Cream Rinse, 2  Vatika Frosting, 1 Strinillah
Keravada: 1 Fenugreek, 2 4 in 1 Cowash/DC etc. 
Komaza: 1 Protein Strengthener
Annabelle’s: 2 Pomades, 2 Leave in Sprays, 2 Hair Creams, 1 Infused oil (not sure which), 1 Whipped Cleanser
Silk Dreams: 2 VS, 2 Razz, 2 MSI, 2 Go Moist
SSI: 2 Riche, 2 Cutie Pie Leave ins
ST: 2 Knot Sauce, 1 Mango Dip, 1 Knot Butta
MYHC: 1 8oz. Buttery Soy

I might have to stop by Hattache or Pampered Tendrils so I get as few boxes as possible.


----------



## faithVA

I bought 2, 32 oz bottles of curls ecstasy deep conditioner. I've never tried this before. I sure hope I like it  If I do, I am set with my conditioners for a while.

I still love the deva curl one but I hope I love this more.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Froreal3

Very nice list.  I need to study it a bit further

faithVA

It doesn't get too many 'good' reviews (especially for the price).  

I was always intrigued by it, because it was "Heat Activated" but ended up selling it on the Exchange before even getting to try it.

So, let me know what you think.   

Curls Coconut Sublime is a Great Cowash.


----------



## faithVA

IDareT'sHair said:


> Froreal3
> 
> Very nice list.  I need to study it a bit further
> 
> faithVA
> 
> It doesn't get too many 'good' reviews (especially for the price).
> 
> I was always intrigued by it, because it was "Heat Activated" but ended up selling it on the Exchange before even getting to try it.
> 
> So, let me know what you think.
> 
> Curls Coconut Sublime is a Great Cowash.



Hopefully my hair will like it. It tends to like what other's hair doesn't like. And doesn't like what other hair loves  Heat activated is good.

I looked at the coconut sublime but I stay away from coconut. Time and time again my hair ends up wirey


----------



## IDareT'sHair

faithVA

For me the Coconut Sublime is a great slippy, delicious cowash conditioner (smells good too).

I have a Liter or that.  

It reminds me a lot of Hairveda's Conditioners and also Silk Dreams Destination Hydration.

To me, those are strictly meant to cowash with (or as a R/O)


----------



## faithVA

IDareT'sHair said:


> faithVA
> 
> For me the Coconut Sublime is a great slippy, delicious cowash conditioner (smells good too).
> 
> I have a Liter or that.
> 
> It reminds me a lot of Hairveda's Conditioners and also Silk Dreams Destination Hydration.
> 
> To me, those are strictly meant to cowash with (or as a R/O)



Yeah, your hair is more tolerant of product than mine is. Your hair likes a lot of stuff. My hair not so much. 

Hairveda's conditioners were OK for me. Not a love but OK. Silk Dreams did absolutely nothing for my hair. My hair is very picky. It is hard to find products but it keeps me from being a product junky


----------



## IDareT'sHair

faithVA said:


> Yeah, your hair is more tolerant of product than mine is. Your hair likes a lot of stuff. My hair not so much.
> 
> Hairveda's conditioners were OK for me. Not a love but OK. Silk Dreams did absolutely nothing for my hair. My hair is very picky. *It is hard to find products but it keeps me from being a product junky *


 
faithVA

This is true. 

That's why I find it so amusing that you like to hang out here.


----------



## faithVA

IDareT'sHair said:


> faithVA
> 
> This is true.
> 
> That's why I find it so amusing that you like to hang out here.



I'm trying real hard to hang 

I don't really have any business in here which is why I be making up stuff


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Froreal3

If I had to do a quick preliminary list I'd go with:

Lines
Hairveda
SheScentIt
Claudie
BeeMine
Marie Dean
Hydratherma
Darcy's
BrownButterBeauty
Purabody Naturals
Silk Dreams
Annabelle's
Liquid Gold
MyHoneyChild
Naturelle Grow

Companies
AveYou
Curlmart
Pampered & Twisted
Hattache
Monique's Natural Hair Boutique

My same ol' same ol'  Too soon to name specific products


----------



## faithVA

IDareT'sHair said:


> Froreal3
> 
> Very nice list.  I need to study it a bit further
> 
> faithVA
> 
> It doesn't get too many 'good' reviews (especially for the price).
> 
> I was always intrigued by it, because it was "Heat Activated" but ended up selling it on the Exchange before even getting to try it.
> 
> So, let me know what you think.
> 
> Curls Coconut Sublime is a Great Cowash.



The ecstasy does seem to have decent ratings on Amazon, Curlmart and the Curls sight. Not sure about how the ladies of LHCF like it but it seems to average a 4 in other parts of the world.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

faithVA said:


> I'm trying real hard to hang
> 
> *I don't really have any business in here which is why I be making up stuff*


 
faithVA

...........  Um...No You Didn't



faithVA said:


> *The ecstasy does seem to have decent ratings on Amazon, Curlmart and the Curls sight. Not sure about how the ladies of LHCF like it but it seems to average a 4 in other parts of the world.*


 
faithVA

Please lemme know.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Froreal3

Oh, And I want a couple items from:
Alikay Naturals

If Butters N Bars would getting their Shipping costs together I'd get:

Extra Conditioning Hair Butter
Grow My Hair Butter


----------



## Brownie518

Beamodel said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> I got a spray in the pomegranate mango scent. When it arrives I will let you know how it smells.
> 
> In the mean time, this birthday cake scent is to die for. Also the marshmallow clouds



Beamodel

The Pomegrante Mango sounds good! 
Birthday Cake is alla dat!!!!!


----------



## Brownie518

faithVA said:


> I'm trying real hard to hang
> 
> I don't really have any business in here which is why I be making up stuff




.....


----------



## Brownie518

I'm so boring hair-wise now. I haven't purchased anything and I don't have anything new to try...just the same old thing every week. Here's my latest wish list:

Silk Dreams Razz - 4 jars
Silk Dreams Nourish - 2 bottles
Silk Dreams VS - 2 jars
Silk Dreams Destination Hydration - 3 bottles
Hairveda pH Rinse - 4 bottles
Shescentit - Okra Winfrey - 2 16oz bottles


I was diggin in my stash and found 2 HTN Follicle Mists and an SSI Tahitian Vanilla spray. Oh, and that SSI Berry Buttercream frosting.


----------



## Beamodel

Brownie518

From Silk Dreams I only want
(2) Shea What - I love Deux though 
(1) Destination Hydration
(1) Nourish Oil 

Other than that, I'm pretty much sticking with APB... All day errrr day!


----------



## Brownie518

Beamodel said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> From Silk Dreams I only want
> (2) Shea What - I love Deux though
> (1) Destination Hydration
> (1) Nourish Oil
> 
> Other than that, I'm pretty much sticking with APB... All day errrr day!


Beamodel

The only reason APB isn't on my list right now is cuz I have a s**tload. For real. I won't need anything for a few months.  I need to try one of her other deep conditioners. If those worked for me, I'd be straight


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

Nice List Ms. B!

Beamodel

Hi Girl


----------



## IDareT'sHair

From Silk Dreams:
x2 Nourish Oils 
x1 Mocha Milk


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Froreal3
> 
> If I had to do a quick preliminary list I'd go with:
> 
> Lines
> Hairveda
> SheScentIt
> Claudie
> BeeMine
> Marie Dean
> Hydratherma
> Darcy's
> BrownButterBeauty
> Purabody Naturals
> Silk Dreams
> Annabelle's
> Liquid Gold
> MyHoneyChild
> Naturelle Grow
> 
> Companies
> AveYou
> Curlmart
> Pampered & Twisted
> Hattache
> Monique's Natural Hair Boutique
> 
> My same ol' same ol'  Too soon to name specific products



Dang, T!!!


IDareT'sHair


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518

Girl...It's probably only 1 or 2 things from each line. 

Those are just some of the Vendors I want to purchase from.

Also, KeraVada.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

And some BlueRoze too.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair said:


> Brownie518  Nice List Ms. B! Beamodel  Hi Girl



IDareT'sHair

Hi girly


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair said:


> From Silk Dreams: x2 Nourish Oils x1 Mocha Milk


 IDareT'sHair 

I just used some mocha hair milk tonight.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Beamodel

Thinking of a nice Regi for tomorrow.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel said:


> *I just used some mocha hair milk tonight*.


 
Beamodel

I haven't tried/purchased it before.  Will be my 1st time.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel

I'll probably use up x1 Lee Stafford tomorrow (I have back ups).  

Probably won't use up anything else though.erplexed


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Beamodel

I have a couple Pre-Rx's I need to try before BF. (BlueRoze Chai & Shea Terra's Banana).

I know I probably won't repurchase b.a.s.k. Apple.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair said:


> Beamodel  I haven't tried/purchased it before.  Will be my 1st time.



It's fine. I don't think I will repurchase it though. But you know my hair is extra picky. 

IDareT'sHair


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Beamodel  I have a couple Pre-Rx's I need to try before BF. (BlueRoze Chai & Shea Terra's Banana).  I know I probably won't repurchase b.a.s.k. Apple.



IDareT'sHair

I forgot I had that. Yea another thing I won't repurchase. It's currently collecting dust. To heavy for regular sealing my hair and I don't pre poo. It's just alright I suppose I might Cut it with a light weight oil to thin it out.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel said:


> It's fine. I don't think I will repurchase it though. *But you know my hair is extra picky.*


 
Beamodel

Right. Right.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel said:


> *I forgot I had that. Yea another thing I won't repurchase. It's currently collecting dust. *To heavy for regular sealing my hair and I don't pre poo. It's just alright I suppose I might Cut it with a light weight oil to thin it out.


 
Beamodel

Was not impressed.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> Girl...It's probably only 1 or 2 things from each line.
> 
> Those are just some of the Vendors I want to purchase from.
> 
> Also, KeraVada.





IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> And some BlueRoze too.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518

Girl...it will *all* depend on the Sales (%)


----------



## Froreal3

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Beamodel
> 
> Was not impressed.





Beamodel said:


> @IDareT'sHair
> 
> I forgot I had that. Yea another thing I won't repurchase. It's currently collecting dust. To heavy for regular sealing my hair and I don't pre poo. It's just alright I suppose I might Cut it with a light weight oil to thin it out.



Good, I won't waste my money. 14 is a lot for 4 little oz.


----------



## Froreal3

I'm really thinking about that Riche. I want to try one of APB's Moisturizing Conditioners. She said they are really dcs. I have only used the Blueberry Cheesecake which was meh for me. Luckily my hair loves most things, so I really hope I like it. I am imagining them to be similar to the SSI Avocado.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

Did you look at the new HV DC'er?  

I keep thinking about it smelling just like Jardin Oil.

I wonder if I can do it?  

The Scent of the Oil did _finally_ grow on me.


----------



## Froreal3

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> Did you look at the new HV DC'er?
> 
> I keep thinking about it smelling just like Jardin Oil.
> 
> I wonder if I can do it?
> 
> The Scent of the Oil did _finally_ grow on me.



I know I won't like the scent of Jardin.  I had the Green Tea Butter (which she put into the Jardin line) which smelled herbally as it was, so for her to put it in Jardin scent.  Worked great though.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Froreal3

The Naturals all seemed to really like that Apple Sorghum tho'.

I just didn't know what it was 'suppose' to do or how to make it work for me (other than using it as a Pre-Rx).

Smells really good tho'. And you are right $14 for 4oz.

ETA: I thought you were talking to me.


----------



## Froreal3

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Froreal3
> 
> The Naturals all seemed to really like that Apple Sorghum tho'.
> 
> I just didn't know what it was 'suppose' to do or how to make it work for me (other than using it as a Pre-Rx).
> 
> Smells really good tho'. And you are right $14 for 4oz.
> 
> ETA: I thought you were talking to me.



Yeah I was talking to both of yall. I kept eyeing it because I'm natural and I like Cocasta (which is a little thick), but nah. I wanna get one of the APB oils.

IDareT'sHair


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Froreal3

I don't 'why' she got all into that Jardin thing? 

She messed up my beloved ACV Rinse putting that Jardin mess in it.

Although, she said she was returning it back to the "Original" Apple Cider scent.

The GTB never smelled like Jardin before. 

I hope I don't have any in my current HV Stash.

However, the Oil did start to grow on me, but probably not enough to repurchase.

I'd rather stick with CoCasta for my HV heavier oil.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair

I still have a bottle of that Jardin oil. I just can't take that scent. I'd like to try the DC but not if it smells like that.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Froreal3

Yeah, you might as well get another Oil. (KV, APB, HV, ED JBCO) All 8oz's.  

Apple Sorghum just didn't do it for me.  At All.


----------



## Froreal3

Well granted the DC says "light cucumber scent." Maybe she is just sticking random stuff to fill up her "lines." IDareT'sHair Brownie518


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Froreal3

I'm afraid that it may smell too much like SD's Avocado Pudding and there is something about that scent that nauseates me.

When I first saw it (in that other thread) I immediately thought about that SD's Avocado Pudding.

HV launched a Wheatgrass/Horsetail DC'er a while back and I really liked it. 

I wonder if it is similar?

#hairvedastan


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair

Is that the one that molded???


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

Yeah...that one.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *I still have a bottle of that Jardin oil. I just can't take that scent. I'd like to try the DC but not if it smells like that.*


 
@Brownie518

I'm so glad you let me try it. 

The scent almost kinda grew on me and the performance is definitely on point.

Knowin' my crazy PJ'ing self, I'd been sitting on 4-5 bottles of that stuff right about now.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

I'm glad you came across some HTN FB and some SSI Tahitian.  Good find.

I wanna use something 'new' tomorrow, but I'll use Jasmine's Babbasu Buttercreme DC'er.

I need to do a quick inventory of my Jasmine.  

It looks like I have more Avocado & Silk and Hibiscus than anything else.

I 'hope' I have another Babbasu or 2.

I think I might have about x2 Jasmine reconstructors.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> Yeah...that one.


IDareT'sHair

I'm so glad you liked it. I really need to quit and just use it. It has great ingredients.  I need to order some pH Rinses this week. I think I have one use left


----------



## Froreal3

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Froreal3
> 
> Yeah, you might as well get another Oil. (KV, APB, HV, ED JBCO) All 8oz's.
> 
> Apple Sorghum just didn't do it for me.  At All.



Exactly. And I will! lol


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> I'm glad you came across some HTN FB and some SSI Tahitian.  Good find.
> 
> I wanna use something 'new' tomorrow, but I'll use Jasmine's Babbasu Buttercreme DC'er.
> 
> I need to do a quick inventory of my Jasmine.
> 
> It looks like I have more Avocado & Silk and Hibiscus than anything else.
> 
> I 'hope' I have another Babbasu or 2.
> 
> I think I might have about x2 Jasmine reconstructors.


IDareT'sHair

Girl, I'm glad, too. I love both of those . That Tahitian Vanilla was my joint before APB turned the place out.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> Girl, I'm glad, too. I love both of those . *That Tahitian Vanilla was my joint before APB turned the place out.*


 
Brownie518

Say What Nah????

.......


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> Did you look at the new HV DC'er?
> 
> I keep thinking about it smelling just like Jardin Oil.
> 
> I wonder if I can do it?
> 
> The Scent of the Oil did _finally_ grow on me.


IDareT'sHair

Yeah, I was sayin I need to know how it smells first. I would like to try it, though.


----------



## Froreal3

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> Say What Nah????
> 
> .......



Tahitian Vanilla was ok for me. It was regla...like spraying AVJ and water on ur hair.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 Froreal3

I still gotta try APB's Leave-Ins and Puddings.

I haven't purchased any of those (yet).


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Froreal3

I have x2 SSI Tahitian Mists I have yet to try.  

Looking forward to it tho'.

I also have:
Bel Nouvo Spritz
Alikay Naturals
Tahitian Mist
ST'icals
Oyin J&B

I still need to try


----------



## Beamodel

SSI Tahitian vanilla was aight for me. Will not repurchase it.  APB puddings and sprays are beyond better IMO. 

Y'all know how picky my hair is too


----------



## Froreal3

Beamodel said:


> SSI Tahitian vanilla was aight for me. Will not repurchase it.  APB puddings and sprays are beyond better IMO.
> 
> Y'all know how picky my hair is too



I agree Beamodel. I refresh my hair with those every day to every other day. I don't get builup. I of course wash weekly. I only have half a spray left in watermelon. 

I have a hair cream in watermelon and 1/2 a pudding in cookie dough. I love cookie dough scent. I can't wait to restock.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518 @Froreal3
> 
> I still gotta try APB's Leave-Ins and Puddings.
> 
> I haven't purchased any of those (yet).


IDareT'sHair

you MUST!!!


----------



## Beamodel

Brownie518
I been trying to tell IDare to snag those leave in sprays and pudding. But ummmmm :-( 

Froreal3
Cookie dough smells great. I think I only have a conditioner left in tht. I used up my other cookie dough stuff.


----------



## Froreal3

^ I wanna try birthday cake, honey dew, cran peach, and the coconut lime verbena. 

Don't know if I will return to pumpkin, though I love it, due to my sister's scent preferences.


----------



## Beamodel

Froreal3 said:


> ^ I wanna try birthday cake, honey dew, cran peach, and the coconut lime verbena.  Don't know if I will return to pumpkin, though I love it, due to my sister's scent preferences.



You never had bday cake yet? Fro... You have to get that one! It's top notch


----------



## Brownie518

Beamodel said:


> You never had bday cake yet? Fro... You have to get that one! It's top notch



........


----------



## divachyk

I used Jar of Joe on my scalp tonight and I'm in love (again). Yep, I may have to eat my words and buy some more. 

Guess what shipped after I escalated my dispute to claim status: my wig. I really don't even want it any more. That's how turned off I am.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel said:


> *I been trying to tell IDare to snag those leave in sprays and pudding. But ummmmm :-( *


 
Beamodel

I know.  You have.... 

But I got 50-11 other L-I Sprays to try to use up.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Wonder where my Darcy's is?  Imma convo her.

I don't ever remember DB taking this long.erplexed


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I got my Tracking # from Darcy's.  She responded right away.  

The package isn't listed but I at least I got digits.erplexed


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Why am I feeling too lazy to do my Hair tonight?  

Especially when I have everything out & ret-to-go.

Unfortunately, I am not.

So, Imma put it off until tomorrow.


----------



## Froreal3

Beamodel said:


> You never had bday cake yet? Fro... You have to get that one! It's top notch





Brownie518 said:


> ........



It's definitely going to be in my next purchase. I have much less of APB products than I had a few months ago. I only have half a pudding, half a spray, 2 buttas, and a cream.


----------



## Shay72

Got my shipping notice for APB tonight.


----------



## Beamodel

Got my ship notice for APB last night


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I got both APB & Darcy's #'s last night. Both of them are on the move.

Hopefully, to arrive by Saturday?

Have my Lee Stafford in (finished it up -- several back ups). 

Will Steam in a minute with Jasmine's Bath & Beauty Buttercreme Babbasu Xtreme.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Just spent the last 20 minutes picking through an 8oz Jar of HH's Sprout. 

I guess it is considered 'broken' because it has little 'beads' that weren't/aren't thoroughly whipped.  

And I don't have $24 to waste.

I picked around it and attempted to transfer what could be salvaged into another Jar.

I have another unopened 8oz Jar that I think is fine.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Will use my Sprout today. 

I will continue to pick through that other Jar and try to salvage what I can.

I currently have about 2-3 ounces that I transferred that seem to be okay.

Out of frustration, I pitched another 8oz jar this winter that was just like this one.erplexed

I still have a good Jar.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My Darcy's Pumpkin Seed arrived today. I'd hope it would be in a Jar.  

But sadly it arrived in a 16oz Bottle w/Pump.

I had read the Pumpkin Seed Conditioner is now in a Jar.


----------



## Brownie518

Hey ladies..I'm about to do my hair.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

What you usin' tonight?


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair

NG Slippery Elm after a quick Okra Winfrey.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair

NG Slippery Elm after a quick Okra Winfrey.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

Sounds Good.


----------



## divachyk

Got my APB shipping notice dawggggg! (in my Tommy from Martin voice)


----------



## faithVA

Doing my hair tonight. Did a scalp treatment with silk elements scalp treatment. Then colored my hair with a color change shampoo. Heated my conditioner and then sat under the steamer. That was a fail. I piled my hair at the top but I think that t blocked all the steam. Shoot.

So now I'm under the dryer for 10 minutes to at least get some heat to it.

Going to rinse now.


----------



## Ltown

Hello ladies!
Shea moisture b1g1 CVS Aug 17-23

Still waiting on APB too.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Ltown @Brownie518

Hi Gurls! 

Welp.  Supposedly my APB is "Out For Delivery" Hopefully, it comes today x6 Pomades.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I'm going to try a Methi Step 1 overnight. 

Will Cowash out in the a.m.

Shay72 haven't you overnight-ed in Methi?


----------



## Brownie518

6 pomades?? Nice. I'm going to use mine tonight.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518

Hopefully, it is on the way................erplexed 

I wish I woulda' got x2 "Not Easily Broken" since you really like it.

I'm trying Methi Step 1 overnight tonight.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

I wanna buy something.  Waiting on Hairveda Sale to start.  

I might get 2-3 Jardin DC'er and another Jardin Oil.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> Brownie518
> 
> I wanna buy something.  Waiting on Hairveda Sale to start.
> I might get 2-3 Jardin DC'er and another Jardin Oil.


IDareT'sHair

I could buy something right now too...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *I could buy something right now too...*


 
@Brownie518

I did a CM Cart 20% (already marked) 15% additional = CM15 for a Liter of Euclence Balanced Moisture.

Didn't get it. I need "FREE SHIPPING" - Shipping was $11.00

I guess I'll wait & see what BJ is puttin' down.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> I did a CM Cart 20% (already marked) 15% additional = CM15 for a Liter of Euclence Balanced Moisture.
> 
> Didn't get it. I need "FREE SHIPPING" - Shipping was $11.00
> 
> I guess I'll wait & see what BJ is puttin' down.




Shipping is why I haven't ordered from CM in a while. Way too high.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

My Annabelle's came today.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

I know Girl.  That's a hotmess. 

I can only get stuff when they offer Free Shipping & 20%.


----------



## Shay72

I got my APB today.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72 said:


> I got my APB today.


 
Shay72

Haven't you overnighted in Methi-Step 1?

Also, what 'scents' did you get APB in?

I need to open & look at my Pomades.  

I haven't even opened it.


----------



## Shay72

IDareT'sHair said:


> Shay72  Haven't you overnighted in Methi-Step 1?  Also, what 'scents' did you get APB in?  I need to open & look at my Pomades.  I haven't even opened it.




I'm not sure I ever overnighted in Methi. It stinks, right?
I haven't opened my APB package either .


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72

Yeah, I'm using it on dry hair.  

Anyway, I opened by APB.  I just ordered x2 more Pomades:
x1 "Not Easily Broken" (back up)
x1 "Bergamont" (back up)


----------



## Froreal3

IDareT'sHair said:


> Anyway, I opened by APB.  *I just ordered x2 more Pomades:*
> x1 "Not Easily Broken" (back up)
> x1 "Bergamont" (back up)



IDareT'sHair You aint even swipe the first pomade yet though!


----------



## Brownie518

faithVA said:


> Doing my hair tonight. Did a scalp treatment with silk elements scalp treatment. Then colored my hair with a color change shampoo. Heated my conditioner and then sat under the steamer. That was a fail. I piled my hair at the top but I think that t blocked all the steam. Shoot.
> 
> So now I'm under the dryer for 10 minutes to at least get some heat to it.
> 
> Going to rinse now.


faithVA

What color change shampoo did you use?


----------



## Beamodel

Hi ladies. Missed y'all. Been super busy at work. Only had time to lurk. 

DC'ing my hair right now with APB blueberry cheesecake. I will use the spray and the pudding for my leave in. Seal with the Ayurvedic oil.


----------



## Shay72

IDareT'sHair
I forgot to answer your question about the scents.  I got birthday cake, lemon pound cake, and green apple.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Froreal3 said:


> *You aint even swipe the first pomade yet though!*


 
@Froreal3

Girl Shole Ain't. 

But I smelled them....

I liked the way the Bergamont smelled and Brownie likes the "Not Easily Broken" so that's why I reupped on that.

ETA: That Peppermint is Uber-Pepperminty!



Beamodel said:


> *Hi ladies. Missed y'all. Been super busy at work. Only had time to lurk. *
> 
> *DC'ing my hair right now with APB blueberry cheesecake. I will use the spray and the pudding for my leave in. Seal with the Ayurvedic oil.*


 
@Beamodel

Hey Sis! Glad to see you. 

I'm steaming right now too. (KBB Luscious Locs)


----------



## Ltown

Hello ladies!

I seen on FB, KB will coming to Sally's


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Ltown

You mean KBB? (Karen's Body Beautiful)?


----------



## Ltown

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Ltown
> 
> You mean KBB? (Karen's Body Beautiful)?




IDareT'sHair, yes!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Ltown

That's interesting. Especially for the price. 

I can't see the Sally crowd wanting to buy stuff that cost that much without a Sale/Discount or Coupon.

I can see that stuff sitting on the shelf. Just like at Target.


----------



## Shay72

These companies are CTFU with all of these sales. I'm supposed to be on a budget damnit! Trying to make decisions on what to get. I know I will most likely order SM from CVS bc I love their body washes.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Hey divas I keep missing everyone. Once the kids go back to school I will have more time to chat. Hope everyone is great


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72 said:


> These companies are CTFU with all of these sales. I'm supposed to be on a budget damnit! Trying to make decisions on what to get. *I know I will most likely order SM from CVS bc I love their body washes.*


 
Shay72

Me Too!  Those are my 'work' Shower Gels.  

I bought some Nubian Heritage ones recently and they smell great and lather perfectly too.


----------



## Brownie518

HEY girls..

I've never used SM washes...going to check them out


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518

Hey Lady!

I bought:

Hibiscus & Broccoli
Irish Moss & Cocoa

Deep Conditioners from J. Monique Naturals 35% off SCHOOL35


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

Here!  There are several things I want


http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=...=_VMNzL_5Pv1ZbbeRBYTA1w&bvm=bv.73231344,d.aWw


----------



## Beamodel

Hi girls. I used my APB pumpkin and fennel oil. I like it. Made my hair very soft and it smells like marshmallows


----------



## Beamodel

Oh the pomegranate mango scent smells sooo amazing too.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel said:


> *Hi girls. I used my APB pumpkin and fennel oil. I like it. Made my hair very soft and it smells like marshmallows *


 
@Beamodel 

I need to look at those Oils 

You know Imma Oil-Head



Beamodel said:


> *Oh the pomegranate mango scent smells sooo amazing too.*


 
Sounds like it would smell good.


----------



## Shay72

IDareT'sHair said:


> Shay72  Me Too!  Those are my 'work' Shower Gels.  I bought some Nubian Heritage ones recently and they smell great and lather perfectly too.


It doesn't look like they sell them at CVS. At least not online. And I couldn't find that conditioner on Ynobe's site. It's getting a bit easier to make decisions now .


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Shay72

You really need to look at J. Monique. 

I didn't see the Dead Sea DC'er when I first ordered. 

If I would have I would have gotten it.



http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=...=_VMNzL_5Pv1ZbbeRBYTA1w&bvm=bv.73231344,d.aWw


----------



## Shay72

IDareT'sHair
I had a cart full of stuff and backed out. I may go back.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72

That's some good lookin' stuff.  

I wish I would have gotten that Ginger Hair Crème and the Coffee Soap looks interesting.


----------



## Shay72

IDareT'sHair
I had the ginger hair cream in my cart and the coffee soap is intriguing to me. Shoot I had a deodorant in my cart too. I was acting a fool.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72

The site, products etc...reminds me of Happy Nappy Honey.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> Shay72
> 
> The site, products etc...reminds me of Happy Nappy Honey.



 yes it does.


----------



## Shay72

I have two more hits (this would make 3 total so far) and 1 miss to post about in the Hits & Misses thread from Happy Nappy Honey. I probably will wait until the end of the month to be sure.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 Doesn't it?  Even the Check-Out process is similar.

Shay72  That's Great!  3 Hits & 1 miss ain't bad at all


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

Hi Ya' Brownie-B!


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair

Hey girl!! what you doin?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

Nuttin'.....

Did you see ALL the New APB Oils??????


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

I want:
Coffee
Greenhouse Power
Carrot & *whatever*


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> Nuttin'.....
> 
> Did you see ALL the New APB Oils??????


IDareT'sHair

Please don't tell me she added more?? I'm trying to hold out til I use up more of this stash....


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> I want:
> Coffee
> Greenhouse Power
> Carrot & *whatever*



 I don't even want to look (..but I will!)


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> I don't even want to look (..but I will!)


 
Brownie518

I think you oughta' look


----------



## Brownie518

***NEW INFUSED OILS JUST LISTED***
Coffee Oil, Alfalfa and Broccoli, Flowers and Roots, Eucalyptus Mint, Olive Oats, Noni Papaya and Acerola, Carrot and Barley, Hibiscus & Fenugreek, Pumpkin & Fennel, Green Powerhouse, and Green Tea, Aloe and Silk Hair Oils


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> ***NEW INFUSED OILS JUST LISTED***
> *Coffee Oil, Alfalfa and Broccoli,* Flowers and Roots, Eucalyptus Mint, Olive Oats, *Noni Papaya and Acerola, Carrot and Barley*, Hibiscus & Fenugreek, Pumpkin & Fennel, *Green Powerhouse, and Green Tea, Aloe and Silk Hair Oils*


 
Brownie518

I want these...........


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

#durnoiladdiction


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> #durnoiladdiction


IDareT'sHair

I want that Hibiscus Fenugreek, Carrot Barley, and Green Powerhouse for sure  I'm going to hold out until September, at least. All these oils I have...erplexed


----------



## faithVA

[USER said:
			
		

> Brownie518;20449095[/USER]]faithVA
> 
> What color change shampoo did you use?



Sorry Brownie518, I've been traveling and not on line much.

I am using the Diety Americal color change shampoo. I've had it for a while but I'm still playing around with it to see if it works and how well it works.

Diety America Color Change Shampoo


----------



## Shay72

Brownie518
I have APB's Green Powerhouse and the Hibiscus & Fenugreek oils. I'll let you know how that goes bc we always tend to like the same things. The hibiscus & fenugreek is probably already a hit bc my hair always responds well to those ingredients.

I think you also asked awhile back who was going to try Hairveda's new conditioner. You know I will . I need to reup on Moist PRO and buy a bunch of her other stuff: ph rinse, acai berry, methi sativa.


----------



## faithVA

Even with the shipping I think I will get the Jessicurl conditioners from Curl Mart. I do want to try them. Then if I like them I will be ready for Black Friday.

And I contacted Naturelle Grow about replacing the Marshmallow conditioner with the Herbal Blends. She said it could be replaced but when I opened the box this morning I had the Marshmallow conditioner and not the Herbal Blends. I contacted her and will see what she says.

My Curls Ecstasy should be here this week as well.


----------



## Shay72

I need to do some research on porosity again bc I thought I was hi po and I'm not.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Evening Ladies!


----------



## Beamodel

Shay72 said:


> I need to do some research on porosity again bc I thought I was hi po and I'm not.



Shay72

I think I'm normal to low. Still puzzled by it too though lol


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel

Hey Girl


----------



## felic1

Evening Sis!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

felic1

Hello


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair said:


> Beamodel  Hey Girl



Hey girly IDareT'sHair

I'm really liking oiling my scalp with APB Ayurvedic oil or KV fenugreek oil


----------



## Brownie518

Hey ladies..

Beamodel  I don't have that Ayurvedic from APB yet but you know I love doing everything with that KV Fenugreek. 

I can't wait to use up some oils so I can try the new APB joints. I'm using the Cotton Candy Leave In and Pudding right now, and the Buttercream hair creme.


----------



## Beamodel

Brownie518

I got too much APB stuff open. It's sad! I just ordered more too. 

Pudding - marshmallow 
Spray - bday cake 
Pomade - not easily broken


----------



## divachyk

Beamodel said:


> Brownie518
> 
> I got too much APB stuff open. It's sad! I just ordered more too.
> 
> Pudding - marshmallow
> Spray - bday cake
> Pomade - not easily broken



Beamodel, I have too much open in general.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Hairveda's Sale starts tomorrow.


----------



## divachyk

IDareT'sHair said:


> Hairveda's Sale starts tomorrow.



I was gonna buy but found a bottle of Amala cream that I somehow overlooked. I have 3 bottles, one of which is open. I may pass for now although I can use more Red Tea condish. IDareT'sHair


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@divachyk

Hi Ms. DC!

I'll probably just get 2-3 of the new Deep Conditioner. 

I don't need any conditioners, oils etc....(maybe a Jardin Oil)?

I looked at a Deluxe Moist 24/7 or something, but I really don't need it.


----------



## divachyk

Hey Ms. T! 

ITA on not needing anything but ohhhhhh how I forgot about the new DC. Welp, lemme rethink my strategy. 

IDareT'sHair


----------



## faithVA

Naturelle Grow got back to me and she is sending me out the Herbal Blends conditioner. I saw the shipping notice this morning.

She said I could keep the Marshmallow conditioner. Now I at least get to try it.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair said:


> Hairveda's Sale starts tomorrow.



IDareT'sHair 

Are you getting that new DC?

ETA: nevermind I saw your posting


----------



## divachyk

My newest fave from NG is the mango/coconut water. I'm liking that better than herbal blends even.


----------



## Beamodel

divachyk said:


> My newest fave from NG is the mango/coconut water. I'm liking that better than herbal blends even.



This is the best DC for me out of her line


----------



## IDareT'sHair

divachyk Beamodel  Yeah....I'll get the new HV DC'er and maybe another Jardin Oil

faithVA  Naturelle has Great CS!


----------



## divachyk

IDareT'sHair, NG really is a great vendor. I slept on her for a while. Glad I woke up.

Beamodel, I will re-up on that one for sure.


----------



## faithVA

I bought one each of the Jessicurl conditioners and a heat therapy wrap, so I was able to get free shipping. I kept thinking that CurlMart was out of the heat therapy wraps but they were just out of the brown ones. White will work just fine. 

I'm done for a while with conditioner. I have 3 Jessicurl, 2 Curl Ecstasy and 3 Naturelle Grow. That should last me for a while.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

faithVA  Nice DC Stash

divachyk  All of my interactions with her have been easy-peasey.


----------



## divachyk

Likewise IDareT'sHair


----------



## Golden75

So tempted on that HV sale.  Really trying not to buy


----------



## IDareT'sHair

divachyk

I bought my 1st Coconut Water & Mango DC from her a while back.  Cannot wait to try it.

I got a 4oz on a Swap and loved it.

Golden75

Hi Ms. G!  Where you been hidin'?  Are you still braided up?  You know you need to get your HV-Haul on.  Great Sale.  

She has to fix that Jardin DC'er though.  It says "Minimum Purchase = 4 Jars"


----------



## IDareT'sHair

divachyk

I bought my 1st Coconut Water & Mango DC from her a while back.  Cannot wait to try it.

I got a 4oz on a Swap and loved it.

Golden75

Hi Ms. G!  Where you been hidin'?  Are you still braided up?  You know you need to get your HV-Haul on.  Great Sale.  

She has to fix that Jardin DC'er though.  It says "Minimum Purchase = 4 Jars"


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair said:


> @divachyk
> 
> I bought my 1st Coconut Water & Mango DC from her a while back. Cannot wait to try it.
> 
> I got a 4oz on a Swap and loved it.
> 
> @Golden75
> 
> Hi Ms. G! Where you been hidin'? Are you still braided up? You know you need to get your HV-Haul on. Great Sale.
> 
> She has to fix that Jardin DC'er though. It says "Minimum Purchase = 4 Jars"


 
IDareT'sHair -Hey T.  I been lurkin .  Busy at work and home. I'm in kinky twists.  Will prob take these out mid-sept and take a break.  I gotta use this stuff up!


----------



## Golden75

Used APB Cotton Candy Cream last night. My twists feel so nice today .  She still having a sale?


----------



## divachyk

I snagged 1 Jardin DCner & BOGO vatika. Sitri was sold out and I'm good on Amala Cream. Oh well.


----------



## Froreal3

I'm passing on the HV sale, though I love me some Vatika Frosting.  

Today I used the Oyin Hair Dew under APB watermelon cream. Nice combo divachyk 

I haven't washed my hair in a week and a half. I was too busy last weekend.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75

The APB Sale has been extended until 08/31 I think?


----------



## Shay72

The Hairveda sale doesn't end until Sept 30th. I'm probably gonna wait until mid or end of Sept to purchase. Trying to be good and slow my roll just a bit. Especially since Labor Day is around the corner.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72 rileypak

I got Tracking info today from J Monique Naturals!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72

I'll grab a Jardin Oil before the Sale ends.  Picked up a coupla' DC'ers today.


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> Shay72 rileypak
> 
> I got Tracking info today from J Monique Naturals!



IDareT'sHair me too!


----------



## Shay72

IDareT'sHair said:


> Shay72 rileypak
> 
> I got Tracking info today from J Monique Naturals!


I did not but I waited to almost the last minute to order so that makes sense.


----------



## Froreal3

Shay72 said:


> The Hairveda sale doesn't end until Sept 30th. I'm probably gonna wait until mid or end of Sept to purchase. Trying to be good and slow my roll just a bit. Especially since Labor Day is around the corner.



Same here

Sent from my Snow White Frost Galaxy S4 using LHCF


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72 Froreal3

Since Hairveda's Sale last so long, maybe shipping won't be so bad.  

Since folks can take their time, HV should be able to pace shipping.


----------



## Golden75

Ordered the new HV DC and 2 rinses -always wanted to try these.


----------



## Shay72

IDareT'sHair said:


> Shay72 Froreal3
> 
> Since Hairveda's Sale last so long, maybe shipping won't be so bad.
> 
> Since folks can take their time, HV should be able to pace shipping.


I was thinking that too. Also I'm hoping to be able to see some reviews on the new DC and the shipping being reasonable would help with that.

My subscription ends tomorrow but I already renewed so it shouldn't be an issue. I know sometimes folks have problems. We shall see.


----------



## Brownie518

Hey ladies


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

Hey Ms. B!


----------



## Brownie518

@ IDareT'sHair

What's up lady..I'm massaging in some KV Amla Brahmi Fenugreek.


----------



## Ltown

Hi ladies!
HV must have stocked up on the new DC to keep the sale open that long.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Browinie518

Hey Girl!


----------



## Beamodel

Hi ladies. Looks like I missed you all. 

I used up NG Slippery Elm DC. Almost done with SD Avocado DC too.


----------



## Froreal3

IDareT'sHair said:


> Shay72 Froreal3
> 
> Since Hairveda's Sale last so long, maybe shipping won't be so bad.
> 
> Since folks can take their time, HV should be able to pace shipping.



Yeah, I will order at the end of September. Definitely will get some Vatika Frosting (probably 2 jars) and probably will revisit Sitrinillah...just for the hell of it.


----------



## Brownie518

I'm doing a prepoo with my boo CPR. Ill DC with Vanilla Silk and use APB stuff for leave in.


----------



## Beamodel

Hi beauties... What's new?


----------



## Beamodel

I think my hair likes or at least need protein every other wash.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

I'm also doing an Overnight Pre-Rx.  I'm using Shea Terra Mongongo & Banana Pre-Rx.  

Will cowash out in the a.m.  btw:  Hey Girl!

I started to use SSI's Pre-Rx (Coconut Sorbet with Argan Oil).


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel said:


> *I think my hair likes or at least need protein every other wash.*


 
@Beamodel

Sounds Delish! Imma do my Hair tomorrow instead of tonight and just do a Pre-Rx.

Still hanging with Lee Stafford. I'll use this each wash day until at least Labor Day (or after).

Not sure what I'll Steam with? 

Either KBB or Jasmine's Babbasu Xtreme or Jasmine's Avocado & Silk (all 3 of these are open)erplexed


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 Beamodel

I thought about convo'ing APB and asking her to change that last order (x2 Pomades) into some Oil.

But I guess I'll leave it alone.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair said:


> Brownie518 Beamodel  I thought about convo'ing APB and asking her to change that last order (x2 Pomades) into some Oil.  But I guess I'll leave it alone.



IDareT'sHair

The oils are amazing and you know I'm not an oil head. 

I'm still loving lee stafford as well. Last night I used HV Methi tea though. Still great.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel said:


> *The oils are amazing and you know I'm not an oil head.*
> 
> I'm still loving lee stafford as well. *Last night I used HV Methi tea though. Still great.*


 
Beamodel

Right. 

And you are right Methi-Set is still the bomb.com


----------



## divachyk

Beamodel said:


> I think my hair likes or at least need protein every other wash.



I'm thinking every is too much for my hair so I'm gonna try every other starting this next wash day Beamodel


----------



## Beamodel

divachyk

You know our hair marches I the same beat. Try every other week. I'm sure you'll love it.


----------



## Shay72

Beamodel divachyk
I've always alternated protein & moisture every other (cowash, dc)

This Shea Moisture Manukua (sp?) Honey is calling my name. I need to look at the ingredients.


----------



## Brownie518

Beamodel said:


> I think my hair likes or at least need protein every other wash.



Mine definitely does.  a nice light protein


----------



## divachyk

Beamodel said:


> divachyk
> 
> You know our hair marches I the same beat. Try every other week. I'm sure you'll love it.



Ok so you know I've had protein on mute for the longest so when you guys speak on protein, I pretty much skim over it. Soooo, please forgive me for asking what you've likely covered a million times. What protein product does your hair love Beamodel.


----------



## Beamodel

divachyk

I use SSI okra, Lee stafford growth treatment, Hairveda Methi tea, mill creek biotin, Hairveda Acai berry, henna, and bask whiskey


----------



## Froreal3

Love the scent of this APB Honey Dew Ayur Cream and Moisturizing Conditioner.  The Ayur cream is much lighter in consistency than the regular ones. I can't wait to try this. The Ayur pomade doesn't smell like much, which is cool. The consistency is a soft grease. I put some on my edges and nape already. 

I was tempted by the Soultanicals 35% off sale. I have a $50 credit there and wanted to get some Knot Sauce. I will be strong and wait. I still have plenty of leave ins and moisturizers, including HGs like Oyin Hair Dew, Bee Mine Luscious, and my APB.

Oh, and I used up Shea Moisture CES. No back ups, will repurchase.


----------



## divachyk

Thanks Bea!  Beamodel


----------



## Shay72

divachyk
Hairveda's Methi Sativa, Acai Berry, Moist PRO
Claudie's Renew Protein
Happy Nappy Honey's Cherry Cocoa Moroccan Repairing Masque
APB's Not Easily Broken Conditioner (still in the testing phase but most likely a hit)


----------



## divachyk

Thanks Shay72. I have saved your & Bea's recs.


----------



## Beamodel

Shay72 said:


> Beamodel divachyk I've always alternated protein & moisture every other (cowash, dc)  This Shea Moisture Manukua (sp?) Honey is calling my name. I need to look at the ingredients.



Shay72

I saw it at my target but I was waiting on reviews  first. Keep me posted is you get it and try it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Under the Steama'.  

Didn't finish up anything but real close to finishing up several things.

Currently Waiting on:
J Monique Naturals
Annabelle's Perfect Blends
Pampered & Twisted


----------



## Shay72

Beamodel
I have to see which Target it's at. If it's that one that's way out there, no thank you. That's why I haven't bought any Alikay Naturals.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72

I got my Alikay Naturals from Pampered & Twisted.


----------



## Beamodel

Shay72 said:


> Beamodel I have to see which Target it's at. If it's that one that's way out there, no thank you. That's why I haven't bought any Alikay Naturals.



Shay72

When you check on targets website, they tell you which ones have the Manuka body products. That might be a good indentation on which ones have the hair products too. 

I'm getting so tempted to just buy it. I bet if I go bck to Target today, they wont have anymore. I did open it up to smell it. It's an ok smell. Kinda neutral smelling I guess.


----------



## Brownie518

Hey, ladies. I'm at work 

I've been using up stuff pretty good lately: Claudie's Tea, Claudie's Vere Moisturizing Quinoa Coffee, Claudie's Renew Protein, Okra Winfrey, Herbal Blends, APB Ayurvedic creme, and a jar of Vanilla Silk. 

For the next few weeks, I'll be working on: Slipper Elm DC, Cotton Candy Pudding, Cotton Candy Leave In, Soft Coconut Marshmallows, Buttercream Hair Creme, KV Amla Brahmi Oil, KV Amla Brahmi Fenugreek oil, and Claudie's Reconstructor and Montego bay Oil


----------



## Shay72

I found out the Manuka might be at my Target. Like Beamodel said they only have the body products online and I checked into where they're at in stores. Good thing is it seems they're in every single Target around here. Good for Shea Moisture. I'll check Alikay Naturals to see if she's expanded into more stores.

I got a shipping notice from J. Monique Naturals yesterday.


----------



## Beamodel

Shay72

I was trying to wait for reviews but I think I will go back to Target and get it today. I need a balanced DC anyway. I was trying to wait for silk dreams to open back up and get a Shea what but I think I will just use SM Manuka Honey. 

Keep us posted on if you but it.


----------



## Golden75

Happy Sunday everyone!  Cowashed with SSI Blueberry. That stuff is the biznaaeee!  Debating if these twists will come out next weekend or if I'll keep them in another 3 weeks.  Ready to dive into my stash!


----------



## Shay72

I'm so proud of myself . The past 2-3 Sundays I've been done with my hair by 6pm. I'm really working on getting it done by 12noon-1pm. I wake up so early its just a matter of getting up off my a$$.


----------



## divachyk

Shay72 said:


> I'm so proud of myself . The past 2-3 Sundays I've been done with my hair by 6pm. I'm really working on getting it done by 12noon-1pm. I wake up so early its just a matter of getting up off my a$$.



Shay72, I've been getting done with my hair quicker & earlier, which makes the night so much easier and less stressful.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My J Monique Naturals is here in the city. Hopefully, it gets delivered tomorrow.

I also asked HV to add a Jardin Oil to my order and invoice me. 

I'm down to my last corner of the bottle I got on a swap with Ms. B. a while back. 

Despite not being too crazy about the scent, I do love the performance.

So, I'm waiting to pay for the addition. Because I only wanna pay once for shipping.


----------



## Beamodel

Y'all I ended up buying the Shea Moisture Manuka Honey Masque


----------



## Brownie518

Beamodel

I'm interested in reviews of this. Sounds good!


----------



## Brownie518

Hey ladies!!

Beamodel IDareT'sHair


----------



## Shay72

Beamodel said:


> Y'all I ended up buying the Shea Moisture Manuka Honey Masque


Saw that in the other thread. Looking forward to the review.


----------



## Beamodel

Brownie518
Shay72
IDareT'sHair

I will most likely use it two washes from now. I have a small amount of SD Avocado I want to use up first and then I will try SM Manuka out. 

The scent is light to me. A tad bit of honey and a tad bit of fig but it's really light IMO. It's ok. Non offensive. Seems creamy and not thick either.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

What Up Ms. B?  You waitin' on anything?

Shay72

You got me looking at Alikay Naturals. 

And I wanna revisit Happy Nappy.  

But that didn't work out so well.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair

Nah, girl. Not waitin on a thing except for my oil stash to go down!!! LOL

I do plan to get 4 pH Rinses from HV this week, though.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel

That's good to know (about the scent) 

Normally, I can't stand the scent of that stuff.

Although I do like the Body Washes for work.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *Nah, girl. Not waitin on a thing except for my oil stash to go down!!! LOL*
> 
> I do plan to get 4 pH Rinses from HV this week, though.


 
Brownie518

Um...Yeah...  Good One Ms. B!

I'm waiting on the same thing......

I've been using Fermodyl 619 instead of the Phinising Rinse lately.  I may rotate those.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> Um...Yeah...  Good One Ms. B!
> 
> I'm waiting on the same thing......
> 
> I've been using Fermodyl 619 instead of the Phinising Rinse lately.  I may rotate those.


IDareT'sHair




I haven't used 619 in a looong time. Right now I'm using that Naturelle Grow ACV Rinse.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

Yeah, I revisited 619.  So far, so good.

I didn't know NG had an ACV Rinse?  I might hafta' check that out.

How is it?

I did like NG's Peach/Ginger Detangler a lot.  

I may hafta' substitute that for _AV's Ginseng & Moringa_.

I have an ACV Rinse from Koils By Nature.  It has a Trigger Spray.

I'll try that out soon.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Used up:
x1 Coffee Pomade w/o Sulfur from The Pomade Shop (no back ups)

But I have x2 Peppermint Pomades as back ups


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> Yeah, I revisited 619.  So far, so good.
> 
> I didn't know NG had an ACV Rinse?  I might hafta' check that out.
> 
> How is it?
> 
> I did like NG's Peach/Ginger Detangler a lot.
> 
> I may hafta' substitute that for _AV's Ginseng & Moringa_.
> 
> I have an ACV Rinse from Koils By Nature.  It has a Trigger Spray.
> 
> I'll try that out soon.



It was called ACV Balance and Restore rinse:

_This treatment is made with an infusion of  Marshmallow Root, Slippery  Elm Bark, Peppermint, and Shea Butter steeped into Apple Cider Vinegar  & Aloe Vera gel mix. This mixture is then left alone and allowed to  marinate.        _

I don't see it listed anymore, though


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> Used up:
> x1 Coffee Pomade w/o Sulfur from The Pomade Shop (no back ups)
> 
> But I have x2 Peppermint Pomades as back ups



I'm using my Rosemary pomade. I have quite a few of these also.  I have 2 or 3 of those huge jars she has plus a few 4 ouncers *sigh*


----------



## Brownie518

I wish SD would stock Etsy with Nourish, Destination, and Razz, shoot...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *It was called ACV Balance and Restore rinse:*
> 
> _*This treatment is made with an infusion of Marshmallow Root, Slippery Elm Bark, Peppermint, and Shea Butter steeped into Apple Cider Vinegar & Aloe Vera gel mix. This mixture is then left alone and allowed to marinate. *_
> 
> *I don't see it listed anymore, though*


 
Brownie518

WOW!  Great Ingredients!  Maybe it's just OOS?



Brownie518 said:


> *I'm using my Rosemary pomade. I have quite a few of these also.  I have 2 or 3 of those huge jars she has plus a few 4 ouncers *sigh**


 
Brownie518

I have an 8oz Peppermint and a 4oz I got on a Swap with G!



Brownie518 said:


> I wish SD would stock Etsy with *Nourish,* Destination, and Razz, shoot...


 
Brownie518

I'd love to have a couple bottles of Nourish! 

Man....I love that Oil and it's YOUR FAULT!

I'm down to my last bottle of KV too.  I need to pick up 1 or 2 of those.

Or I may just get some oil from APB instead.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

Those are really some great ingredients in NG's ACV Rinse.  

I don't even think KBN's ingredients are that good!

I'm mad I never got to try AV's ACV Rinse!...


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> Those are really some great ingredients in NG's ACV Rinse.
> 
> I don't even think KBN's ingredients are that good!
> 
> I'm mad I never got to try AV's ACV Rinse!...


IDareT'sHair

Yeah, it's good, too. I wish I had a backup. I'm going to ask if she'll be bringing that back. 

I'm browsing Claudie's right now. I saw an old post on FB that she has 3 new items coming..


----------



## Brownie518

I see Claudie is discontinuing some items...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> @IDareT'sHair
> 
> Yeah, it's good, too. I wish I had a backup. I'm going to ask if she'll be bringing that back.
> 
> I'm browsing Claudie's right now. *I saw an old post on FB that she has 3 new items coming..*


 
Brownie518

Like What???



Brownie518 said:


> *I see Claudie is discontinuing some items...*


 
Brownie518

Like What???


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

Imma get some Montego Bay Oil for Fall.  She sent me a small 'sample'  with my last order.

I haven't tried it, but I looked at it.  I just know I'll love it.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair

Montego Bay has great ingredients. Definitely one of my all time favs!! I keep that in the stash.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> Like What???
> 
> 
> 
> @Brownie518
> 
> Like What???


IDareT'sHair

Garden Oil
Revitalizing Scalp serum
Revitalizing Scalp cream
Revitalizing Scalp pomade
Murumuru Acai butter
Niagara PreShampoo treatment
Kpangana conditioner
Heat Protectant
Revitalizing Curl butter


----------



## Brownie518

I don't see any new items listed...


----------



## DoDo

Used up 1x Apb Pumpkin Spice Hair and body butta (Finally! That stuff lasted me forever and I have a backup.)


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> Garden Oil
> Revitalizing Scalp serum
> Revitalizing Scalp cream
> *Revitalizing Scalp pomade*
> Murumuru Acai butter
> Niagara PreShampoo treatment
> Kpangana conditioner
> Heat Protectant
> Revitalizing Curl butter


 
Brownie518

I need/use this.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

Um...I think I need to be over here since I am replacing what I use up with new purchases .


----------



## Froreal3

Morning ladies! Currently trying out this Annabelle's Moisturizing Conditioner in Honey Dew. I have to say that this scent smells so good.  

I do have the Blueberry Cheesecake on one quarter of my hair (to revisit. )

Used up three things today. HV Vatika, AO HSR (old formula), and Shea Moisture Coconut & Hibiscus Shampoo. No back ups, will repurchase.


----------



## faithVA

I have all of these new conditioners but I don't feel like doing anything to my head. 

Maybe I will go buy some color tonight so I can color my hair tomorrow or Wednesday.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72 rileypak Golden75

My J. Monique Naturals came today!  YAY!

The DC'ers look real interesting.  Didn't open to smell tho'

I can't wait to place another order.

Didn't open to smell tho'.


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> Shay72 rileypak Golden75
> 
> My J. Monique Naturals came today!  YAY!
> 
> The DC'ers look real interesting.  Didn't open to smell tho'
> 
> I can't wait to place another order.
> 
> Didn't open to smell tho'.



Mine too! I just opened the package but haven't smelled them. Is your Irish Moss DC runny? I can see and feel move mine in the jar. The Hibiscus DC is a little runny too but not like the Irish Moss one.


----------



## Froreal3

Ok,  I'm feeling the APB moisturizing conditioner.  I used it as a DC. It's very creamy,  not much slip,  consistency like a hair lotion.  Honey dew scent is so good!! I rinsed and didn't think much,  but when my hair was damp,  it was really soft and smooth. 

Funny enough, the Blueberry Cheesecake was better than before.  It is very smoothing.

Sent from my Snow White Frost Galaxy S4 using LHCF


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak

Not sure?  I stuck it skrait in the Fridge.  Lemme go pull it out and look.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> Mine too! I just opened the package but haven't smelled them. *Is your Irish Moss DC runny? I can see and feel move mine in the jar. *The Hibiscus DC is a little runny too but not like the Irish Moss one.


 
@rileypak

Welp, it's cold now, so it's not runny. 

Smells nice and Chocolate-y tho'

ETA:  We can ask Shay72


----------



## Shay72

rileypak
IDareT'sHair
I will let you know once I receive my items. I don't like no runny dc's no matter how well they perform.

I tossed the HNH cherry cowash conditioner bc I just couldn't take the consistency issues etc. I have so much more to try up in here. That's the thing about being a PJ. I'm working through some products now that are just alright or I'm just over them and its killing me to use them lol. First world problems .


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72

When I went to look at mine, it wasn't runny, but it had been in the Fridge.  

And I didn't notice anything crazy like that when I opened it.

Smells nice tho'.

I want something. 

My Pampered & Twisted order shipped.  I need to email Claudie and see what's up with all these prospective "Discontinued" items.

I need some Scalp & Temple Balm Revitalizer before she pulls the Plug.erplexed


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Shay72

When I went to look at mine, it wasn't runny, but it had been in the Fridge.  

And I didn't notice anything crazy like that when I opened my package.

Smells nice tho'.

I want something. 

My Pampered & Twisted order shipped. 

I need to email Claudie and see what's up with all these prospective "Discontinued" items.

I need some Scalp & Temple Balm Revitalizer before she pulls the Plug.erplexed


----------



## divachyk

hey ladies!


----------



## Froreal3

Hey divachyk! What did you do w/your hair recently?


----------



## Brownie518

Hey, yall...

IDareT'sHair

Better grab some of that Revitalizing pomade from Claudie while its available and discounted...

I used some APB Hair Tonic and Watermelon Pudding. Love that Watermelon. I wish I had the Leave In


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> Hey, yall...
> 
> *Better grab some of that Revitalizing pomade from Claudie while its available and discounted...*
> 
> I used some APB Hair Tonic and Watermelon Pudding. Love that Watermelon. I wish I had the Leave In


 
Brownie518

I convo'ed her.  Lemme go to her site right quick.  Thanks B!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518

I looked. It's not the one I use. *whew* I use the Hairline & Temple Balm Revitalizer.

ETA: Have you ever tried the Niagara Pre-Rx?  Wonder how that is?


----------



## Beamodel

Hi ladies 

I used up SD Avocado Pudding. No back ups. Probably won't repurchase. I like it. It works well but I have other things that work better. 

As much as I love avocado oil, I'm not sure if I love avocado based DC's. I had the same feeling with Natures Ego DC. It was ok, not bad.. just ok.  

I only have a tad bit of JessiCurl DT open. Trying to hold off on using it though. I love that DC. I have an APB Blueberry DC open so that will be put into rotation now!

Next up on the list to rotate will be Shea Moisture a Manuka Honey. I will try that this Weekend and rotate it with APB Blueberry DC.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel

The DC'ers I have open currently are: Jasmine's Babbasu, Jasmine's Avocado & Silk and Karen's Body Beautiful Luscious Locs.  

3 is my Limit for open DC'ers.

Not sure what I'll put into Rotation next?  Maybe BeeMine and something (Hydroquench or Naturelle Grow oh yeah and LACE's Brahmi)


----------



## divachyk

Froreal3, not much of anything...just the usual - cleanse, condition, air dry. I was just telling Golden75, I want a change. I want a hair cut or something different than my current. I'm bored with my hair but I have a tendency to be a lot of talk and no action. How's your hair?


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair

I still haven't tried my blue rose DC's yet I will eventually but I'm intrigued by SM Manuka honey more.


----------



## Froreal3

Used up MYHC Sophia's Hair Grease. No back ups. Not a repurchase although I like it. I'll be using APBs pomades for twisting and heavy sealing.



divachyk said:


> @Froreal3, not much of anything...just the usual - cleanse, condition, air dry. I was just telling @Golden75, I want a change. I want a hair cut or something different than my current. I'm bored with my hair but I have a tendency to be a lot of talk and no action. How's your hair?



Nothing different either. I feel like the back of my hair hasn't grown. My bangs are officially longer than the nape area.  IDK why.


----------



## Froreal3

Beamodel said:


> @IDareT'sHair
> 
> I still haven't tried my blue rose DC's yet I will eventually but I'm intrigued by SM Manuka honey more.



When will you try the Manuka Honey Beamodel? I'd like to know how that performs.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Beamodel

I haven't tried by BRB Conditioners yet either. Excited to try them tho'. 

Especially the Chai Pre-Rx and the Manuka Honey.

@Froreal3

I have an 8oz Jar of Buttery Soy. 

Will get a back up this Fall/Winter or maybe QB's Aethophika Butter (which reminds me a lot of this). 

Buttery Soy is a Fall/Winter staple for me.


----------



## Beamodel

Froreal3

I will try it this weekend


----------



## Froreal3

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Beamodel
> 
> I haven't tried by BRB Conditioners yet either. Excited to try them tho'. Especially the Chai Pre-Rx and the Manuka Honey.
> 
> @Froreal3
> 
> I have an 8oz Jar of Buttery Soy. Will get a back up this Fall/Winter or maybe QB's Aethophika Butter (which reminds me a lot of this).
> 
> Buttery Soy is a Fall/Winter staple for me.



Buttery Soy is about the only thing I will get from MYHC. Not sure if I will get MYHC just for the Buttery Soy, but I love it so much.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel Froreal3

Funny that both SM and BlueRoze both have a Manuka Honey product out right now.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair said:


> Beamodel Froreal3  Funny that both SM and BlueRoze both have a Manuka Honey product out right now.



IDareT'sHair

Yup and I have both of them so I need to be cognizant of which Manuka I'm referring to when speaking lol.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Froreal3

So Do I Girl!  Especially in the colder months.  *a must have*

I'll try to get it someplace like Hattache or Pampered & Twisted. 

That's about the only thing I buy on the regular...although there is a few other things I purchase from time to time.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel

I'm just glad to know that SM's Manuka is 'lightly' scented.


----------



## divachyk

IDareT'sHair, I hate cold weather but I love cold weather hair products.


----------



## Froreal3

^^Me too divachyk. I love heavy sealing.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

divachyk

You DON'T know the 'meaning' of Cold Weather.....


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Froreal3

I could settle for Aethopika Butter (QB) but QB is so hard to get/find etc....

It's a Great Dup for Buttery Soy

I don't even know where to get it. I usually rely on Che buying it and swapping it with me.

Which is how I got all (most) of my QB.


----------



## Froreal3

^^Yeah, her health problems recently have slowed down, so hopefully it will be available come blk friday.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Froreal3

I hope Che gets some more Aephoitka Butter so I can have some for Fall.

j/k. 

I'll either get that or Buttery Soy.


----------



## divachyk

IDareT'sHair said:


> divachyk
> 
> You DON'T know the 'meaning' of Cold Weather.....



 you got a good point there. However, with business travel planned during winter months, I may be introduced to whole 'nother meaning of cold.   IDareT'sHair


----------



## Shay72

Some days I'm just amazed by my naturally coily hair. I was sitting at my vanity using the magnified side of one of my mirrors to deal with some foolishness on my face and was mesmerized by my hair . 

I think I totally got hi po & low po confused. I'm low po . I will look it up again to be sure but I believe I'm low porosity. All this time I thought I was high porosity.


----------



## KinkyRN

IDareT'sHair said:


> Beamodel Froreal3
> 
> Funny that both SM and BlueRoze both have a Manuka Honey product out right now.



Have you tried or heard anything about either.  Wondering which is the best.  I have enough shea moisture ish and they keep putting out new lines.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@KinkyRN

Hey Lady!

Yeah, I have Blue Roze's Manuka Honey. It got some really great reviews. 

Haven't tried it yet.

I don't buy much SM with the exception of the Body Washes & the Purification Hair Mask.

Yeah, they've been crankin' 'em out: The JBCO Line, Super Fruit, Manuka Honey and I saw one with Argan Oil a while back (on line)

Somebody said the 2-3 drops of JBCO is almost at the bottom of the ingredients list.erplexed

@Beamodel just purchased SM's Manuka Honey Mask and is planning to use it soon (this wash day I think?) 

*Stay tuned*


----------



## Beamodel

KinkyRN said:


> Have you tried or heard anything about either.  Wondering which is the best.  I have enough shea moisture ish and they keep putting out new lines.




KinkyRN

I have both of them but I havent tried either one of them yet. I will try SM Manuka one this weekend though.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Finished up:
x1 16oz SSI Avocado Conditioner (no back ups - will repurchase at some point)


----------



## Golden75

Took out 2 kinky twists, used some ST Mango Dip.  That is some awesome stuff.  I may have to break and buy a super size BF or next 35% sale.  Dayummm you ST


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75

Um...G, I think they are having a 35% Sale right now.  

In fact, I think today is the last day for a "Back To School Sale"


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair said:


> Golden75
> 
> Um...G, I think they are having a 35% Sale right now.
> 
> In fact, I think today is the last day for a "Back To School Sale"



IDareT'sHair Imma look, but I'll prob hold off, i hope

ETA:  They added a few nice looking items.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75

Hey Lady!  I am so happy you can play in your Products again


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair said:


> Golden75
> 
> Hey Lady!  I am so happy you can play in your Products again



IDareT'sHair Me too.  I was straightening out the stash over the weekend and the thirst was real   I'm ready to play!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75 said:


> I was straightening out the stash over the weekend and *the thirst was real*  I'm ready to play!


 
Golden75

Here's to usin' up some stuff!


----------



## divachyk

Beamodel said:


> Hi ladies
> 
> I used up SD Avocado Pudding. No back ups. Probably won't repurchase. I like it. It works well but I have other things that work better.
> 
> As much as I love avocado oil, I'm not sure if I love avocado based DC's. I had the same feeling with Natures Ego DC. It was ok, not bad.. just ok.
> 
> I only have a tad bit of JessiCurl DT open. Trying to hold off on using it though. I love that DC. I have an APB Blueberry DC open so that will be put into rotation now!
> 
> Next up on the list to rotate will be Shea Moisture a Manuka Honey. I will try that this Weekend and rotate it with APB Blueberry DC.



Beamodel, I agree! I attributed it to avocado oil has no protein and fresh avocado has protein so maybe that throws things off.


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair said:


> Golden75
> 
> Here's to usin' up some stuff!



IDareT'sHair Thanks cause I got a lot of stuff to use  

Think I may use the HV Methi Set.  Need to have a backup DC in case step 2 does nothing.  Would sure be nice if that Jardin DC pops up Saturday


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75 said:


> Thanks cause I got a lot of stuff to use
> 
> Think I may use the HV Methi Set. Need to have a backup DC in case step does nothing. *Would sure be nice if that Jardin DC pops up Saturday*


 
Golden75

.....Not gone happen.  

Girl...You sure Got Jokes!

Pull out something moisturizing for the 2nd Step.  

I used #2 just for Cowashing and I use something else after Step 1


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair said:


> Golden75
> 
> .....Not gone happen.
> 
> Girl...You sure Got Jokes!
> 
> Pull out something moisturizing for the 2nd Step.
> 
> I used #2 just for Cowashing and I use something else after Step 1



IDareT'sHair Hmmph a girl can dream!  I have to think on this.  I don't think I have any DC's open, which is good.  Matter fact, I'll try Jessie Curl WDT.  I think I saw a bottle in the back and should have a sample to use up.  I moved a lot of stuff to the fridge, so I'm trying to use what I didn't put in there first.  There are some yum-yums chillin


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75 said:


> *Hmmph a girl can dream! *I have to think on this. I don't think I have any DC's open, which is good. Matter fact, I'll try Jessie Curl WDT. I think I saw a bottle in the back and should have a sample to use up. I moved a lot of stuff to the fridge, so I'm trying to use what I didn't put in there first. There are some yum-yums chillin


 

Golden75

Girl....Who WE TALMBOUT????


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair Did you purchase anything from HV yet?  I think you mentioned the oil.  I was thinking about trying it, but was trying to keep the order small


----------



## Beamodel

divachyk said:


> Beamodel, I agree! I attributed it to avocado oil has no protein and fresh avocado has protein so maybe that throws things off.



divachyk

Yup you are right. Avocado has protein and avocado oil don't.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75

Here's what I got:

x2 Jardin DC'ers
x1 Jardin Oil
x1 Green Tea Butter


----------



## Shay72

I got my J Monique's Naturals today. The Irish Moss & Cocoa DC could be thicker but I wouldn't call it runny. I  the smell. The Hibiscus & Broccoli DC is thick but the smell is a bit skrong as IDareT'sHair would say. I'm feeling the smell of the Bentonite & Rhassoul Detox Hair Mask and it is extra thick. The Ginger Butter Leave In has a light ginger scent. Perfect consistency. I got her all natural deodorant too in cucumber melon. I don't get that scent at all but it will do.


----------



## faithVA

My Jessicurl should arrive today along with my hair therapy wrap.

I'm back to wash days every 3 to 4 days so I can try some of these new conditioners out.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72 said:


> I got my J Monique's Naturals today. The Irish Moss & Cocoa DC could be thicker but I wouldn't call it runny. I  the smell. The Hibiscus & Broccoli DC is thick but *the smell is a bit skrong* as would say. I'm feeling the smell of the Bentonite & Rhassoul Detox Hair Mask and it is extra thick. *The Ginger Butter Leave In has a light ginger scent. Perfect consistency.* I got her all natural deodorant too in cucumber melon. I don't get that scent at all but it will do.


 
Shay72

La Colocha use to always say somethin' was Skrong!  I sure do miss that lady.

I wish I would have gotten the Ginger Butter Leave-In.  I kept talking myself out of it. 

I'll grab that one next time (for sure)


----------



## Froreal3

Ok, used up: 

AO HSR (no back ups, will repurchase)
Shea Moisture Coconut & Hibiscus Shampoo (no back ups, will repurchase)
My Honey Child Sophia's Hair Grease (no back ups, won't repurchase)
HV Vatika Frosting (no back ups, will repurchase)
APB Watermelon Hair Cream (no back ups, will repurchase)

I'll be using the following goodies this September. 

Shampoo: As I Am Cleansing Pudding
Protein: Shea Moisture Tahitian Noni
DC: SD Vanilla Silk & SD Razz 
Leave In: Bee Mine Luscious 
Seal: HV Cocasta Shikakai


----------



## Lita

Used up-Lace Naturals Brahmi 2xs will repurchase..My staple
Used up-HH 4xs Soft Coconut leave-in
Used up-HH 3xs Big City Punch
Used up-AV 2xs Coconut Moisture Milk
Used up-Soultanicals wrappers delight 2xs
Used up-Blue Rose Beauty Coco DC 2xs My staple

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita

Waiting for Labor Day sales..Lol

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita

Dampen my hair with warm water,Applied CC Naturals Rice Pudding Cream & sealed with KV pumpkin spice oil..Hair is up in a nice shiny moisturized bun..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Beamodel

Lita

Hi girly. Missed you


----------



## Lita

Beamodel said:


> Lita
> 
> Hi girly. Missed you



Beamodel Hey..Missed you too...

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Angelbean

Used up a hh scm (1 back up will repurchase)
Used up 1 vatika oil (1 back up will repurchase) 
Used up an 8oz butters n bars mango butter( no back ups will repurchase somewhere else I ain't got time for there high shippin')


----------



## Angelbean

Lita said:


> Dampen my hair with warm water,Applied CC Naturals Rice Pudding Cream & sealed with KV pumpkin spice oil..Hair is up in a nice shiny moisturized bun..
> 
> Happy Hair Growing!



Pumpkin spice hair oil sounds so yummy now since September is a couple days away!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Used up: 

LACE Ayurvedic Hair Mist (no backups) Have 50-11 other spritz to use up, so if I repurchase this, it will be a while.

My Hairveda order was updated to: "Order Complete" so I guess it will ship shortly.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My Pampered & Twisted came today and also my APB Pomades.


----------



## Brownie518

Hey ladies...SO and I have some funky stomach virus. 

I just massaged in some Tealightful Shine. 

Lita


----------



## Angelbean

I also used up a bask yam (no back ups will repurchase)... It was so chilly this morning...made me want to play around with some mock carts you know for fall hair stuff lol


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel

Hey Ms. Lady!

Brownie518

I hope ya'll feel better Ms. B! 

That Tealightful sounds delicious.  

I still have that jar you sent me.  I don't know why I'm holding on to it for dear life.

I finally decided to loose my cold dead hands off my Jasmine Stash and start using it up.


----------



## Beamodel

My APB order arrived today

Not easily broken pomade
Leave in spray - bday cake
Leave in pudding - marshmallow clouds


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair

Hi girly... 

Brownie518
I hope you all feel better too.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel said:


> *My APB order arrived today*
> 
> *Not easily broken pomade*
> Leave in spray - bday cake
> Leave in pudding - marshmallow clouds


 
Beamodel

I got a back up of this.

Shay72

Wonder if HNH or J. Monique will have a Labor Day Sale.  

And....I hope HV didn't change the GTB like they did the AG.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair

I'm excited to use the no easily broken pomade. I'm gonna apply some tonight to my scalp.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel

I'm also waiting on your review of: SM Manuka.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel

Did Hairitage ever say why they discontinued Carrot Frosting? 

I'm holding on to that one too, but might pull it out when I finish up this jar of Sprout.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair said:


> Beamodel  I'm also waiting on your review of: SM Manuka.



I will use that either tomorrow of Saturday. I just applied not easily broken. I'm loving it already


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair said:


> Beamodel  Did Hairitage ever say why they discontinued Carrot Frosting?  I'm holding on to that one too, but might pull it out when I finish up this jar of Sprout.



I'm not sure why. I love that butter too. I still have a bottle and a half left. I put it up like u. Saving it lol.


----------



## Lita

Brownie518 said:


> Hey ladies...SO and I have some funky stomach virus.
> 
> I just massaged in some Tealightful Shine.
> 
> Lita



Brownie518 Hi..Hope you feel better..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## faithVA

Brownie518 said:


> Hey ladies...SO and I have some funky stomach virus.
> 
> I just massaged in some Tealightful Shine.
> 
> Lita



Hope you both feel better soon.


----------



## faithVA

I drove 20 minutes across town to Target to get the Shea Moisture color I use and dang on it, they have stopped selling it. Not only did they stop selling it, they've stopped selling all the hair dye for black women. What in the world? 

So I ended up buying the Garnier Olio.  I hope I like it.


----------



## Beamodel

Good morning girls. 

I'm excited. I will be trying SM Manuka Honey DC   

divachyk
I'm going to Ulta today to pick up the Redkin Cleansing Cream. Excited to try that too. 

I want my hair truly clean before I try a new DC. 

Will keep y'all posted.


----------



## faithVA

Beamodel said:


> Good morning girls.
> 
> I'm excited. I will be trying SM Manuka Honey DC
> 
> divachyk
> I'm going to Ulta today to pick up the Redkin Cleansing Cream. Excited to try that too.
> 
> I want my hair truly clean before I try a new DC.
> 
> Will keep y'all posted.



I did see the SM Manuka line at the Target I went to for the prices you mentioned. Hopefully you will like it.


----------



## Lita

faithVA said:


> Hope you both feel better soon.



faithVA Hi..Your hair looks awesome in your siggy..


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Froreal3

Feel better Brownie girl!

Sent from my Snow White Frost Galaxy S4 using LHCF


----------



## Froreal3

Lita said:


> Used up-Lace Naturals Brahmi 2xs will repurchase..My staple
> Used up-HH 4xs Soft Coconut leave-in
> Used up-HH 3xs Big City Punch
> Used up-AV 2xs Coconut Moisture Milk
> Used up-Soultanicals wrappers delight 2xs
> Used up-Blue Rose Beauty Coco DC 2xs My staple
> 
> Happy Hair Growing!



Lita! Chile, where you been? 

Sent from my Snow White Frost Galaxy S4 using LHCF


----------



## faithVA

Lita said:


> faithVA Hi..Your hair looks awesome in your siggy..
> 
> 
> Happy Hair Growing!



Aw thanks Lita. Every now and then I have a good hair day


----------



## divachyk

Beamodel said:


> Good morning girls.
> 
> I'm excited. I will be trying SM Manuka Honey DC
> 
> divachyk
> I'm going to Ulta today to pick up the Redkin Cleansing Cream. Excited to try that too.
> 
> I want my hair truly clean before I try a new DC.
> 
> Will keep y'all posted.



Beamodel, let me know your thoughts. I think you'll love it. Good Luck!


----------



## Beamodel

divachyk

So far I like it. It thoroughly cleansed my hair without it feeling super stripped. My last shampoo I had was Kenra. I had liked that clarifying poo too but I think I like Redken a little better.    

IDareT'sHair

Applied the SM Manuka Honey. Nice slip. Smell isn't strong. Smells like figs and honey. I'm currently under my heat therapy wrap with it on right now. My hands feel moisturized lol   I will give my final opinion once I'm completely done.


----------



## Golden75

I wish I ordered the Redken Cleanser.  I am sooooo bored with using this elucence.  

Yes! I just tracked it down at the mall about 15 mins away... I'll be back....


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel divachyk Golden75

I had Redken Cleansing but used it on my Wigs.  SMH. 

I think I used it up?  

I remember folks getting on me for using it on my Wigs.  ....

Since that beat-down, now I buy VO5 Kiwi Clarifying to Clean my Wigs.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

DUPLICATE POST SORRY!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel

Nice Preliminary Review of Shea Moisture's Manuka.  Please keep us posted.


----------



## Golden75

Ahhhh PJ-ism fulfilled!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75

How's Product Playin' going?  I see you out there havin' Fun!

Haulin' & Ballin'

I'm wondering if I can make it until BF?  

Of course I've been all up in that Sales Thread every time it gets bumped, but wondering if I can hold out.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair

Now I love love love VO5 Kiwi Clarifying Conditioner. That "clarifying" conditioner gets my hair clean and very soft, smooth & silky.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel

I love that Shampoo for my Wigs. It smells great 

I needed something that would clean them and remove 'Oil' and this does the trick.

Too bad I didn't save my Redken.

But I may have stuck it some where?  

Either I used it up before I knew better OR....I put it some where after I got Scolded.


----------



## Beamodel

Currently air drying right now. I barely lost any hair detangling. So far the SM Manuka Honey is a hit.


----------



## Froreal3

^^Can't wait to hear about it Beamodel 

IDareT'sHair Anything over a dolla for use on wigs is a crime!


----------



## divachyk

IDareT'sHair, say what nah? Redken on your wigs?  I bet your wigs was like what the what when you changed them from Redken to V05.


----------



## Lita

Froreal3 said:


> Lita! Chile, where you been?
> 
> Sent from my Snow White Frost Galaxy S4 using LHCF



Froreal3 Hey....Girl,having issues with my teanet some crazy stuff..Lol

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Froreal3

divachyk said:


> @IDareT'sHair, say what nah? Redken on your wigs?  *I bet your wigs was like what the what when you changed them from Redken to V05*.


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair said:


> Golden75  How's Product Playin' going?  I see you out there havin' Fun!  Haulin' & Ballin'  I'm wondering if I can make it until BF?   Of course I've been all up in that Sales Thread every time it gets bumped, but wondering if I can hold out.



IDareT'sHair i know i'm getting started before i start.  Haven't played but got my products ready for tomorrow.  Just haven't decided on leave-ins.  I can't believe i went to the mall, got the cleanser and left.  That's not normal  

Imma pass on SSI, can wait till BF, or longer.


----------



## Beamodel

Final verdict on SM Manuka honey masque
- I really like it. It made my hair feel very soft and moisturized. I think this is an excellent DC especially when you need or want to get something on the ground. 

- I love the SM purification masque (as a cleanser). I love the raw Shea butter shampoo and the yucca shampoo. Otherwise I'm not a Shea moisture user. 

- But this Manuka honey DC is definitely worth it. I will repurchase it once my overflow of DC's are down. 

- The scent isn't strong. It smells like figs and honey. It's a pleasant scent IMO. Not offending.


----------



## Golden75

Beamodel Nice review. I plan to try more Shea Moisture once I get this stash down.  So sometime in 2017, I'm estimating.  

Finger detangling, properly, is so tedious.  Watching a couple Reniece vids made me realize my finger detangle skills needed work, so I'm trying to go a bit slower to feel all tangles and separate strands, pull sheds.

I think I may invest in the Lee Stafford, should a bought a few months ago when Ulta had BOGO.  I don't think my shed is excessive, but more than I'd like to see, and these sheds cause so many tangles.  Hopefully HV Step 1 can cut it down some.


----------



## Golden75

Is it me or has this site been ridiculously slow for months?  I thought it was my work computer (windows) but it's also vey slow on my Mac.  So annoying.


----------



## Beamodel

Golden75

I am in love with the Lee Stafford growth treatment. But yes try to wait until it's on BOGO again. 

It decreased my shedding dramatically.  It had cones in it and my hair hates cones but it behaves positively to this treatment. 

This is the only thing I use with cones in it and it will always remain in my stash. It smells wonderfully too


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75 said:


> Nice review. I plan to try more Shea Moisture once I get this stash down. *So sometime in 2017, I'm estimating.*
> 
> Finger detangling, properly, is so tedious. Watching a couple Reniece vids made me realize my finger detangle skills needed work, so I'm trying to go a bit slower to feel all tangles and separate strands, pull sheds.
> 
> I* think I may invest in the Lee Stafford, should a bought a few months ago when Ulta had BOGO. I don't think my shed is excessive, but more than I'd like to see, and these sheds cause so many tangles. Hopefully HV Step 1 can cut it down some.*


 
Golden75

You sound like me on that 20-17 tip.  Yeah, LSGT is nice.  

I think HV Methi Step1 will help too.



Beamodel said:


> *Final verdict on SM Manuka honey masque*
> *- I really like it. It made my hair feel very soft and moisturized. I think this is an excellent DC especially when you need or want to get something on the ground. *
> 
> - I love the SM purification masque (as a cleanser). I love the raw Shea butter shampoo and the yucca shampoo. Otherwise I'm not a Shea moisture user.
> 
> - *But this Manuka honey DC is definitely worth it.* I will repurchase it once my overflow of DC's are down.
> 
> *- The scent isn't strong. It smells like figs and honey. It's a pleasant scent IMO. Not offending.*


 
Beamodel

Good to know. 

If I'm 'out and about' and happen to see it, I'll grab one.  But won't be actively out looking for any. #stashoverload



Golden75 said:


> *Imma pass on SSI, can wait till BF, or longer*.


 
Golden75 

I just can't think of anything I need (or want) right now.  Besides, I have my HV order coming (eventually)



divachyk said:


> *say what nah? Redken on your wigs?  I bet your wigs was like what the what when you changed them from Redken to V05.*


 
divachyk

Um..Yeah..I needed a Clarifying 'Poo for my Wigs and grabbed that one outta my stash and started using it.  

It had been there a while (when I was on my Salon Brands kick)

Hopefully, I put it back and didn't finish the bottle.  I don't remember.  I need to go out and my stash and look.

Something tells me I used it up tho'.



Froreal3 said:


> *Anything over a dolla for use on wigs is a crime! *


 
@Foreal3

You know you right.  But it was already here so I just grab it and started using it.


----------



## Golden75

So the cleansing cream will be a staple, love it!  So far HV step 1 is a keeper, smells good and has slip.  Will leave in for about 15mins then on to step 2


----------



## Golden75

Step 2 certainly makes you think you will need something else.  No slip and I think Step 1 should be in the bottle, and 2 in the jar, based on consistency.  I'll let it sit for 30 mins and see how my hair feels, may just slap another DC on top.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75

I don't even use Step 2 with Step 1. 

I use Step 1 and then something else uber moisturizing (KBB, DB etc)

I use Step 2 as a Cowash.  I love the way it smells.  In fact, I used it yesterday to Cowash with.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75

Super tempted to snatch a couple more APB Pomades before the Sale ends.

Even though, truthfully, I could feasibly wait until Black Friday....

I'm in love with Bergamont. 

I may need a back up to my back up.

I'll probably give my Niece the Peppermint when she comes to do my hair, so I need a replacement for that one (since I only have 1).


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair I was thinking about some APB too.  Not even gonna look.

I slapped on some JCWDT.  Hair felt ok, but I am not tryna sit here for an hour and my hair does not feel moisturized.


----------



## Shay72

IDareT'sHair said:


> Golden75
> 
> I don't even use Step 2 with Step 1.
> 
> I use Step 1 and then something else uber moisturizing (KBB, DB etc)
> 
> I use Step 2 as a Cowash.  I love the way it smells.  In fact, I used it yesterday to Cowash with.


ITA .....


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75 said:


> *I was thinking about some APB too. Not even gonna look.*
> 
> *I slapped on some JCWDT. Hair felt ok, but I am not tryna sit here for an hour and my hair does not feel moisturized*.


 
Golden75

Step1 shouldn't have zapped all that Moisture out of your hair.  

Sometimes when I use Step1 I feel like I don't need to follow up with anything (but I know better) due to the ingredients.

It does have black tea.  You should leave JCWDT in for a while.



Shay72 said:


> *ITA .....*


 
Shay72

Yeah...I 'prefer' Step1 & Step2 independently. 

You buyin' anything this weekend???


----------



## Shay72

If I get my DSW refund I will. I need parameters or I will CTFU. I'm trying to do better.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75

What you thinkin' 'bout gettin' from APB?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72 said:


> *If I get my DSW refund I will. I need parameters or I will CTFU. I'm trying to do better.*


 
Shay72

I hope you get your Refund!

What will you get?  Any ideas?  *hint...I'm looking for something*.

I know what you mean 'bout CTFU. 

I need to have a seat until BF.


----------



## Shay72

IDareT'sHair
I will spend it all at Hairveda most likely. I need to make a list. Once I do that, I will share.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Golden75 @Shay72

I thought about getting some SSI.  But I don't need it. 

I did a little Sale a while back and thought I was sending the person some Almond Glaze but sent her the Juicy Berry Buttercreme instead.


----------



## felic1

Hello ladies! I saw where you ladies were discussing wig care. Can I get a few tips on wig care without being consigned to a wig thread.my wigs thank you.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

felic1

I don't put much time into the care. I just shampoo with a Clarifying Shampoo, Rinse, shake out & dry.

Nothing more. When/if they start looking too ratty, I just replace them.

I really don't have an all out Regimen


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair said:


> Golden75  What you thinkin' 'bout gettin' from APB?



IDareT'sHair  nothing really.  Was just gonna look around.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75

Since you've been gone....I've bought x2 KeraVada Oils (both Coffee) and a pack of Viviscal....


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Golden75

Oh, to answer your earlier question....Yes this thang is terribly slow and it keeps making me have duplicate posts


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Beamodel @Golden75 @divachyk

I found 1/2 bottle of Redken Cleansing (Clarifying) 'Poo


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair It's a nice poo.  Hair was clean and soft.  Love it! I'll use the rest of elucence to wash my scarves, bonnets, brushes, etc...

I still don't have stylers.  If I buy anything, it will be some stylers.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair

That's good. Nah get at using it on your hair!


----------



## Beamodel

Golden75

I have eulence conditioner and moisturizing shampoo. My hair don't like either one of them. They are practically unused.


----------



## Golden75

Beamodel said:


> Golden75
> 
> I have eulence conditioner and moisturizing shampoo. My hair don't like either one of them. They are practically unused.



Beamodel I have a few Elucence prods, they're ok, but wouldn't repurchase.  I had this stuff for so long.


----------



## faithVA

Not feeling the Olio color. Didn't have enough for all my hair and my scalp started hiring about half way through. That never happened with the Shea moisture. It also didn't have me shampoo after which is odd.

I will see if I can buy the Shea moisture color online. If not I will go back to naturatint.

Um my autocorrect is tripping. I typed in naturatint and it tried to replace it with mast..urba...ting.  now how are those two words even connected


----------



## divachyk

Beamodel said:


> Golden75
> 
> I have eulence conditioner and moisturizing shampoo. My hair don't like either one of them. They are practically unused.



Beamodel, Elucence was ok when I didn't have anything better but now that I've been introduced to better, Elucence is a


----------



## bajandoc86

Hit the bottom of the jar of my APB ayurvedic hair creme. Once that is done I will move on to the regular hair creme.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel divachyk Golden75

I kinda 'thought' I remembered putting it away.  Well, I guess I'll try it 1st wash after T'ing/Up.

I have Elucence too.  The Acidifying one (Chelate/Clarify/Neutralize).  I have a liter of that.

I also have both Conditioners.  A Liter of one and 16 oz of the other one.  I'll use those to cowash with tho'.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

bajandoc86

I haven't tried the Regular Cremes.  I've only bought the Ayurvedic one(s).


----------



## divachyk

I'm almost done with an APB hair creme. I whipped out a NaturelleGrow Healthy Hair All Natural Butter moisturizer to sample it and it's yummy. Think it's more of a wintery product though.

Beamodel, have you tried the SSI blueberry co-wash?


----------



## bajandoc86

IDareT'sHair I am trying not be my usual self and have 50-11 thangs open. I tried with the oils but I failed miserably. Her oils are soooo gooooood


----------



## Ltown

Hi ladies!

Hope everyone is well enjoying nice cooler summer. I hope this doesn't mean winter comes early.   Nice sales, I'm passing until BF, I'm well stocked on everything.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

bajandoc86

I agree.  I've had her Ayurvedic Oil when she 1st launched.  

I haven't bought anything since she branched out into more oils.

Ltown

I'm trying to hold-off until BF too, um....for the most part.


----------



## Golden75

Ordered a jar of the Lee Stafford treatment.  Ulta sent me a code 20% and I had $3 in rewards.


----------



## Shay72

Ltown
In Richmond, the entire summer it's been over 90 degrees 5 out 7 days. I'm ready for fall. Winter not so much after the last one. Now that I'm in Richmond there will be pluses and minuses. I'll give y'all a life update in a bit.


----------



## Beamodel

divachyk said:


> I'm almost done with an APB hair creme. I whipped out a NaturelleGrow Healthy Hair All Natural Butter moisturizer to sample it and it's yummy. Think it's more of a wintery product though.  Beamodel, have you tried the SSI blueberry co-wash?



divachyk

No not yet. I'm not sure if I will. My desire to try other things is really short lived especially for rinse outs/cowash/CoCleanse.


----------



## Ltown

Shay72 said:


> @Ltown
> In Richmond, the entire summer it's been over 90 degrees 5 out 7 days. I'm ready for fall. Winter not so much after the last one. Now that I'm in Richmond there will be pluses and minuses. I'll give y'all a life update in a bit.


 
Shay72, its been hotter there, I'm in MD it hasn't been too bad but it is suppose to be in the 90's this week so I spoke too soon


----------



## Brownie518

Hey, ladies. 

I went through and counted and I have 12 bottles of KV oils...*sigh* 

I actually skipped my wash this week!!! I was sick and then we went out of town yesterday and got back so late and I was tired. I used some APB Hair Tonic and Soft Coconut Marshmallows before I went to sleep and it feels good. I know I'll be dying to wash by Wednesday, though. I hope I can hold out...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> Hey, ladies.
> 
> *I went through and counted and I have 12 bottles of KV oils...*sigh**
> 
> I actually skipped my wash this week!!! I was sick and then we went out of town yesterday and got back so late and I was tired. I used some APB Hair Tonic and Soft Coconut Marshmallows before I went to sleep and it feels good. I know I'll be dying to wash by Wednesday, though. I hope I can hold out...


 
Brownie518

I should have bought mine from you  

I've bought:
x2 KV Oil (both Coffee)
x1 b.a.s.k. Cacao Bark
x1 box Viviscal
x1 Large Claudie Temple Balm & Scalp Revitalizer


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> I should have bought mine from you
> 
> I've bought:
> x2 KV Oil (both Coffee)
> x1 b.a.s.k. Cacao Bark
> x1 box Viviscal
> x1 Large Claudie Temple Balm & Scalp Revitalizer


IDareT'sHair

Girl, I know, right?? 
I'm going to send a few bottles to my niece this week


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

12 Bottles!  

I remember when I was having like 12-15 bottles of BFH and stuff like that.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

I finally picked up some b.a.s.k. Cacao Bark.  1st time buying.

I wanna try it mixed with YAM.  I hear that's a great Combo!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Beamodel

BF I'll probably just focus on:
Grease
Pomades
Butters/Cremes

I don't need any DC'ers etc......


----------



## DoDo

Used: Matrix Biolage Smootherapie 1x

No backups. It was detangling and smoothing but not that moisturizing.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> I finally picked up some b.a.s.k. Cacao Bark.  1st time buying.
> 
> I wanna try it mixed with YAM.  I hear that's a great Combo!


IDareT'sHair

Yeah, that is a sweet combo!!!  



IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> 12 Bottles!
> 
> I remember when I was having like 12-15 bottles of BFH and stuff like that.



I miss those BFH days. I loved those conditioners.  I got an email the other day and I was thinking about getting one or two conditioners...


----------



## Brownie518

Girl, I just read more of THAT thread....lawd!!!!!    

IDareT'sHair


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

I still have the Espresso Crème and the Saeede Scalp Butter. 

That's it for my BFH Stash.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

Girl.  Just nasssssssssstay!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

Oh, yeah, I'll  also pick up a couple more KV Oils (Ocean Ego) and maybe another Claudie Montego Bay Oil.

I'll work up a mock list.  It will be very small.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> Oh, yeah, I'll  also pick up a couple more KV Oils (Ocean Ego) and maybe another Claudie Montego Bay Oil.
> 
> I'll work up a mock list.  It will be very small.


IDareT'sHair

I have one Ocean Ego backup and one almost finished. I have a couple of the Montego Bay Oils...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *I have one Ocean Ego* backup and one almost finished. I have a couple of the Montego Bay Oils...


 
Brownie518

I'm using my last one of these. 

I'd like to get another one and maybe a Bramhi one?


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> I'm using my last one of these.
> 
> I'd like to get another one and maybe a Bramhi one?


IDareT'sHair

I love the Ocean and the Argan Marshmallow joint 
I have a couple Fenugreek Brahmi and Amla Brahmis. Not to mention the several Amla Brahmi Fenugreek ones. 

I have to double check and see how many plain Fenugreek I have. I believe one in use plus a backup. That's my favorite!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518

Yeah, that FREE SHIP is what got them over (with me).

Coffee and Ocean Ego are my Favs! 

And the fact that they seem like they lowered their prices again.

I keep meaning to tell you I absolutely  APB's Pomade. 

Right now I'm using the Bergamont one (killin' it).


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> Yeah, that FREE SHIP is what got them over (with me).
> 
> Coffee and Ocean Ego are my Favs!
> 
> And the fact that they seem like they lowered their prices again.
> 
> I keep meaning to tell you I absolutely  APB's Pomade.
> 
> Right now I'm using the Bergamont one (killin' it).


IDareT'sHair

I knew you'd like those Pomades . I'll have to try the Bergamot at some point. There are a couple others that I want to try next order. Love those!!


----------



## Shay72

I'm set on oils. Between Keravada and APB I don't need to look elsewhere. I might buy some vatika frosting from Hairveda just cuz it was my boo boo back in the day.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Hey divas I hope all is well.
Here's what I've used up so far.

8oz BASK palm tapioca ( 1 backup)
8oz KV brahmi oil ( many backups )
16oz MD Hemp & aloe process ( 3 backups)
16oz TPS coffee DC (4 backups)
8oz APB blueberry LI ( 2 backups)
8oz APB coffee cowash ( 3 backups)
8oz SSI blueberry cowash (4 backups)
8oz APB hair pudding ( 3 backups)
4oz NG rosemary pomade ( 2 backups)
4oz QB aethopika butter ( no backups)

Sent from my XT1080 using LHCF


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> Hey divas I hope all is well.
> *Here's what I've used up so far*.
> 
> 8oz BASK palm tapioca ( 1 backup)
> *8oz KV brahmi oil ( many backups )*
> *16oz MD Hemp & aloe process ( 3 backups)*
> *16oz TPS coffee DC (4 backups)*
> *8oz APB blueberry LI ( 2 backups)*
> *8oz APB coffee cowash ( 3 backups)*
> *8oz SSI blueberry cowash (4 backups)*
> *8oz APB hair pudding ( 3 backups)*
> *4oz NG rosemary pomade ( 2 backups)*
> 4oz QB aethopika butter ( no backups)
> 
> Sent from my XT1080 using LHCF


 
@curlyhersheygirl

Do Yo' thang Ms. Curly! '

See now that's what I'm talmbout. 

* at the back ups to the back ups to the back ups*


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72 said:


> I'm set on oils. Between Keravada and APB I don't need to look elsewhere. *I might buy some vatika frosting from Hairveda just cuz it was my boo boo back in the day.*


 
Shay72

What about CoCasta?  I gots ta' keep that one in my Stash (and Avosoya).


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Used up:
x1 HV Jardin Oil

I have x1 on the way whenever it gets here......


----------



## Shay72

IDareT'sHair said:


> Shay72
> 
> What about CoCasta?  I gots ta' keep that one in my Stash (and Avosoya).


Yeah, I used to use Cocasta and Avosoya. I used Avosoya on my skin. I can live without them though.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72

I guess you saw ST'icals has 35% and Free Shipping today?

Speaking of HV: yeah....Imma keep VF, CoCasta and Avosoya on hand.  

And I reupped on Jardin (swap with Brownie).  I just finished it up.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl

You buy anything this Labor Day Weekend?


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair No I didn't. I'm trying to use up stuff before I haul BF.

ETA OK I lied lol I just purchased 3 of those deals from APB. Since those combos were still eligible for the 30% off, that made for an awesome deal that I couldn't resist.

Sent from my XT1080 using LHCF


----------



## divachyk

I see you curlyhersheygirl


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl

Girl...You did an excellent job using up stuff. 

And those back ups =


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

divachyk Hey sis
IDareT'sHair I just edited my last post. I caved when I saw APB's deal


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> No I didn't. I'm trying to use up stuff before I haul BF.
> 
> *ETA OK I lied lol I just purchased 3 of those deals from APB. Since those combos were still eligible for the 30% off, that made for an awesome deal that I couldn't resist.*
> 
> Sent from my XT1080 using LHCF


 
curlyhersheygirl


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> curlyhersheygirl



IDareT'sHair I'm a mess


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *I'm a mess *


 
curlyhersheygirl

Shole Is.....  So what scents did you get?


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair I'm sticking with pink sugar and cotton candy; I can't do too many strong scents right now.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> I'm sticking with pink sugar and cotton candy; *I can't do too many strong scents right now.*


 
curlyhersheygirl

I hear you Ms. Lady.

I need to try Pink Sugar & Cotton Candy.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair Those two are really nice, not too strong.


----------



## divachyk

I purchased a wig (Creta Girl) last week and got her on Saturday. I think this one may be a winner for business travel. It's a curly wig with a kinky, kinda dull texture. I plan to keep it in a loose pony or a bun. The texture isn't silky so it doesn't scream wig, wig, wig which I love!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl

Thanks for the scents recommendations.

divachyk

Glad you had success on an on-line wig purchase.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl

Gimme a quick overview of LACE Brahmi vs Ynobe Amala & Nettle.

I need to pull out one of those LACE Bramhi's.  I think I'll put both of them in the next rotation cycle.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair Between those two I would give the amla & nettle a slight edge. That one has a bit more slip and is slightly more moisturizing than the LACE.


----------



## Brownie518

curlyhersheygirl said:


> @IDareT'sHair No I didn't. I'm trying to use up stuff before I haul BF.
> 
> *ETA OK I lied lol* I just purchased 3 of those deals from APB. Since those combos were still eligible for the 30% off, that made for an awesome deal that I couldn't resist.
> 
> Sent from my XT1080 using LHCF



 ......


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair said:


> curlyhersheygirl
> 
> I hear you Ms. Lady.
> 
> I need to try Pink Sugar & Cotton Candy.



I need to try that pink sugar too, cotton candy is real nice


----------



## Brownie518

I ordered a few jars of SD Razz....


----------



## divachyk

TY IDareT'sHair, but the first wig through the LHCF member/vendor was a bust! I was quite disappointed with the entire experience from the look of the wig to poor customer service. I visited the wig thread for inspiration and noticed Creta Girl. I really like how one member worked that wig so I ordered. Now that one, is a hit!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

divachyk  Yeah...I remember about that experience with the 1st purchase. 

Glad Creta Girl is working for you.

curlyhersheygirl Thanks Curl-Girl. 

Both of these will definitely go into rotation shortly.  Interesting you gave Ynobe a slight edge over the LACE.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75 said:


> *I need to try that pink sugar too, *cotton candy is real nice


 
@Golden75

Let's get that one next G! I haven't been buying anything that is scented lately from APB.



Brownie518 said:


> *I ordered a few jars of SD Razz....*


 
@Brownie518

Um..."A few" could mean 12 for you.  *side-eyes kv stash*


----------



## divachyk

I wanna buy something although I needs nothing but that has never stopped me before. I think my next purchase will be a swig cap - silk wig cap.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My KeraVada & b.a.s.k. Beauty Shipped.


----------



## Shay72

I'm fighting buying Bath & Bodyworks candles right now. Those new scents . I told myself I have to do a better job of burning the ones I have first.


----------



## Angelbean

Making my way thru this huh knot going bananas...I really like this stuff!


----------



## Shay72

Angelbean
I love Knot Going Bananas. It is an excellent detangler. Second to Knot Today. Melts the tangles. I like it as a moisturizer too.


----------



## Golden75

HV shipped.  May be I'll try that happy nappy one day, Knot Going Bananas always piqued my interest.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75

I haven't gotten a notice from HV? (I did 'add' to my original order tho') 

I saw in that HV Thread folks have gotten their stuff or have gotten a Ship Notice.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak

I'm getting ready to use: Mission Condition Roobis & Rose detangling Spritz or refresher or whatever it is called.erplexed

I hope I like it.


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> rileypak
> 
> I'm getting ready to use: Mission Condition Roobis & Rose detangling Spritz or refresher or whatever it is called.erplexed
> 
> I hope I like it.



IDareT'sHair I hope so too. I plan to use it for M&S next weekend.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@rileypak

I just tried to find the website again to take a quick look at the product (and it's gone)...

I did see a YT Video about that particular product but didn't click on it.

I still can't beweave I ordered x2 R/O Conditioners and they sent me x1 'random' leave-in.....


----------



## Angelbean

Shay72 said:


> Angelbean
> I love Knot Going Bananas. It is an excellent detangler. Second to Knot Today. Melts the tangles. I like it as a moisturizer too.



I've had it since bf last year and just started using it and love it for all you mentioned and yes kknt is a favorite too!


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak
> 
> I just tried to find the website again to take a quick look at the product (and it's gone)...
> 
> I did see a YT Video about that particular product but didn't click on it.
> 
> I still can't beweave I ordered x2 R/O Conditioners and they sent me x1 'random' leave-in.....



IDareT'sHair According to her FB, she's still selling on another website
http://www.boss-bag.com/MissionCondition_c_9.html

Which confuses me because I thought she was stopping the hair product biz erplexed


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> *According to her FB, she's still selling on another website*
> http://www.boss-bag.com/MissionCondition_c_9.html
> 
> *Which confuses me because I thought she was stopping the hair product biz *erplexed


 
rileypak

Thanks Lady!

Lemme go look.  

Um..Yeah...What happened to the working on school, work, life?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@rileypak

Interesting site. I'm ticked that I think I like this spritz.

I watched the YT Video.  She gave good reviews of the products she tried.

However, I'm scared I would never get my order.


----------



## Brownie518

Hey, ladies. 

I am DYING to do my hair since I skipped my wash last week. Won't be doing that again. I'm going to DC with SD Razz since I got more on the way!! LOL!


----------



## felic1

I have had good results with an curl enhancing smoothie.


----------



## Froreal3

felic1 said:


> I have had good results with an curl enhancing smoothie.



I love this too.

Sent from my Snow White Frost Galaxy S4 using LHCF


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I see Annabelle's Added several delicious sounding Pomades to their Pomade Shop....

I have a huge mock cart, but will wait for 30%.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My Hairveda came! (wasn't expecting that) and my Pampered & Twisted!

YAY ME!


----------



## felic1

I bought two jars of curl enhancing smoothie on sale at Sally 's.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 Shay72

Hey Ladies!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 Shay72

I have a mock cart sitting out there with about x6 "new" APB Pomades. (Coffee, Greenhouse Power, Carrot, and a bunch of other ones) 

Those joints look delish.

I'm currently using the Rosemary & Sage.


----------



## Shay72

IDareT'sHair
I need her to have a deal on them oils.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72

Yeah....I coulda' used a "Deal" on them Pomades. 

I started to convo her about that....


----------



## bajandoc86

If there is ever a deal on dem oils I am ALL over it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Mernin' Divas!

Just rubbed in some Mega-Tek and will use a couple dabs of APB Rosemary & Sage.

The only thing I 'think' I'm waiting on is b.a.s.k. Cacao Bark DC'er. 

Oh Yeah....and Claudies.


----------



## Golden75

Whuddup ladies!

IDareT'sHair and errybody that used BASK Whiskey - Is this a light protein?  IIRC it's sort of on the light side.  Thinking bout trying it this weekend.  Hmmm, may be I'll try TPS Coffee condish or APB White Choc DC.  Decisions.


----------



## Beamodel

Golden75

In my opinion Bask whiskey is a light protein


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75

Another Pre-Rx "Gem" Love, Love, Love it!....

Yes, I Agree with Beamodel a light Protein.  (And a Great Pre-Rx "soak" and repairative treatment).


----------



## Golden75

Beamodel & IDareT'sHair Thanks.  Now I need your help on the LS RX.  Do you follow the instructions and leave on for the 5 mins?


----------



## Beamodel

Golden75

I leave mines on for 15 mins with nothing but great results. It has dramatically reduced my shedding due to it. 

I've posted actual pictures of it in this thread somewhere. 

You can do 5 mins but I like the 15 so it can really get in there


----------



## Golden75

Beamodel I think I did see your pics and the reason I really wanted to try it.  I was thinking a little longer is better.  Just hate to shower hop.  I think I need to pick one.  I'll see how my shedding is during wash.  It was pretty good today so the HV seemed to have helped.


----------



## Beamodel

Golden75

I saw immediate results with it too. I love HV Methi but I like Lee Stafford better.


----------



## Golden75

So torn on what to use....


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75

Lemme know what you decide.  

I'm so glad you are playin' in your Products!


----------



## Beamodel

Golden75

They both are good. You can't go wrong with either.


----------



## Golden75

Idarets'hair Beamodel such hard decision but i think i'll try BASK first.  It's only been close to a year since i bought it


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair said:


> Golden75
> 
> Lemme know what you decide.
> 
> I'm so glad you are playin' in your Products!



IDareT'sHair I know.  I'm having fun.  Chile i even revisited ST Knot Butter.  Its nice with the mango dip.  While digging in my hair closet found a bottle of ST kink drink & 2 oils.  

Lets just say i hope to stick to my no buy, even non-hair, for at least 30 days 

I need to stick that hv in the fridge.


----------



## Newlynatural41710

Golden75 said:


> Idarets'hair Beamodel such hard decision but i think i'll try BASK first.  It's only been close to a year since i bought it



Fhllz
hsajjeej
HSH
Yrgsvsvavsyhi
SPSS I up a aha rgeyssiaueughthfxwweewyr eytr


----------



## IDareT'sHair

#ihaterandoms


----------



## faithVA

I'm confused about what's going on


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75

Glad you found them items G!  

You need to get all that stuff together so you can start knockin' stuff out.

Girl, Your Stash is just like mine.  You pull one thing out and 3-4 mo' stuff appears.

I forgot I'm waiting on KeraVada.  I just remember I made that purchase. 

SMH....


----------



## IDareT'sHair

faithVA said:


> *I'm confused about what's going on*


 
faithVA

Um...Girl why did you thank that post? ... 

You must be some kind of interpreter....


----------



## faithVA

IDareT'sHair said:


> faithVA
> 
> Um...Girl why did you thank that post? ...
> 
> You must be some kind of interpreter....



Now you made me feel bad. I unthanked it. I told you I was confused


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair I tried to organize my stash so I know what I have and make some sense of it, but it doesn't stay that way for long   Right now I'm just aiming at the oldest first.  It just takes forever to finish anything (except DC's), which way I can't buy nothing.  

I think HV should be coming today.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

faithVA said:


> *Now you made me feel bad. I unthanked it. I told you I was confused *


 
faithVA

So Okay...But What did it say?  

Obviously, you musta' been able to decode some hidden message like the key to WL Hurr and were thankful for it?????


----------



## divachyk

I was confused too. I know I have been MIA for a few days but I was like what the hay...


----------



## faithVA

IDareT'sHair said:


> faithVA
> 
> So Okay...But What did it say?
> 
> Obviously, you musta' been able to decode some hidden message like the key to WL Hurr and were thankful for it?????



I don't know how you missed the encoded message. It talks about a  75% off sale with free shipping and where you buy one, get two free. It also has free returns up to 1 year.

You need to go back and reread it.


----------



## divachyk

My HV came earlier this week.

As I work to get organized and declutter, I've come to realize I am a serious PJ in so many aspects that I'm hopeless. I have "stuff" everywhere. Lip glosses. Lip sticks. Purses. Shoes. Hair Products. Tech gadgets. Etc. I need an intervention.


----------



## Golden75

divachyk  Yea I'm a just PJ of all things.  I give up.  So just gonna try and put myself on a limit.

I need to finalize my wash day products.  May be I'll test one of the LG butters as a pre-poo.


----------



## Angelbean

Used up an 8oz coconut oil so I picked up a red palm oil for prepoo.......


----------



## Shay72

DSW still playing with money. My mama talking bout it take 6-10 days from her experience. Ashley Stewart didn't take that long .  

May buy something from HNH during this sale. New things, I will use BF to reup. I'm interested in the blueberry yogurt mask and the yucca & something else growth lotion.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My KeraVada came today and my Viviscal and my b.a.s.k. Cacao Bark.  

Everything is here.  

Well, except that $3.99 Avocado Oil I caught on a deal yesterday.  But it has shipped already!


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair
What avocado oil??


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair
What avocado oil??


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair
What avocado oil??


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

Hey Gurl.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

This!

http://www.pipingrock.com/carrier-o...campaign=datafeed&CA_6C15C=600007550000004197


----------



## Ltown

Hi ladies!
Nothing new with hair,organized my stash too, I'm a PJ(yarn, shoes, clothes).  I have decided to buy less clothes this year and it's working. Everyone is PJ yo something let's not be shame!


----------



## Golden75

Got my HV today and some makeup I ordered.  Annoyed that that blush palette is damaged.  Good thing I can return close to work.  I did not expect the HV ACV rinse to be white with large herbage.  I may try to use it tomorrow.


----------



## Beamodel

I'm lazy. I hadn't did my hair yet. Prob will do it tomm. 

I'm 6 wks post and my new growth is seriously unbearable. I sprayed APB spray on top of scurl to my new growth. 

It helped tame it a good deal. Moisturized my hair with Oyin Hair Dew. 

I'm either gonna use Lee Stafford tomm or do a henna treatment in the morning since I'm too lazy tonight. 

Have a good evening ladies...


----------



## Brownie518

I'll be doing my hair later. It's so hot and humid right now. 

Used up a Marshmallow Clouds Pudding and Cookie Dough Butta


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75 said:


> *I did not expect the HV ACV rinse to be white with large herbage.* I may try to use it tomorrow.


 
@Golden75

 Haven't you had this before?



Beamodel said:


> *I'm lazy. I hadn't did my hair yet. Prob will do it tomm. *
> 
> *I'm 6 wks post and my new growth is seriously unbearable.* I sprayed APB spray on top of scurl to my new growth.
> 
> It helped tame it a good deal. Moisturized my hair with Oyin Hair Dew.
> 
> *I'm either gonna use Lee Stafford tomm or do a henna treatment in the morning since I'm too lazy tonight. *
> 
> *Have a good evening ladies...*


 
@Beamodel

Same! I'm doing mine now. 

I think I relaxed like a week or so before you this time. But will T/U the end of the month.

I finished up LSGT - several back ups. And I have Hendigo in right now for a couple hours. 

More Indigo and about a couple drops of Henna.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair

I just applied henna to my hair. I need something to tame this wild forest of mines lol. 

I will still use lee stafford and follow up with sm Manuka honey. 

I know what you mean about these darn touch ups. For whatever reason it seems like my hair is growing so quickly. 

I dusted a little bit of my ends a few days ago but I truly think I should take maybe an inch off.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel

Mine had gotten so red because I was just doing Henna (and I use ACV to release the dye).  

So, I decided to add the Indigo back into my Regimen to tone that red down and get back closer to my natural color....

I'll rinse this out around 11:00 a.m. EST.  And then steam for a while.

I'm going to Steam with Shea Terra & then probably KBB.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair

I don't mind the red though. Someone is always asking me about my hair color and I have to simply say HENNA lol

Used up a box of Reshma Henna 
No back ups. Will get more for sure..,,


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair

I've never heard if that DC. Shea Terra.


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair Nope never had the HV rinse.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel said:


> *I don't mind the red though. Someone is always asking me about my hair color and I have to simply say HENNA lol*
> 
> *Used up a box of Reshma Henna *
> *No back ups. Will get more for sure..,,*


 
Beamodel

Me either (really).  

I've been under this wig so it doesn't matter about the Red.  But I just decided to darken it up a bit.



Golden75 said:


> *Nope never had the HV rinse.*


 
Golden75

Can't wait for your Review Ms. G!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel

This

http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=...=v72T_IeezbZQpwb0t9vyfg&bvm=bv.74649129,d.aWw


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair

Thanks. Looks good


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Beamodel

Definitely like it much better than b.a.s.k. Apple Sorghum stuff (as a Pre-Rx) 

I just didn't know how to make that work for that purpose for me.

This is a thick Cream. Closer to Whiskey Vanilla. Smells good too. 

I've been using it on dry hair, prior to cowashing. 

It's a bit 'weightier' than SSI's Coconut Sorbet w/Argan Pre-Rx. 

I like that one too.

Today, I'll try it under the steamer after I rinse out this Henna.


----------



## DoDo

Used 1x CJ Argan and Olive Oil Daily Hair Conditioner. No backups. I will definitely be repurchasing it! 

I am not repurchasing right away though I am still using down.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Used up:
x2 almost empty bottles of Suave Tropical Coconut to wash this Hendigo out with.

I'm down to about x5 bottles of VO5, Suave etc...*YAY ME* 

Lawd...I can remember when I had x30 x40 bottles of that stuff (early in my HHJ). 

I'm soooooooo glad it's almost all gone.

Only use it for Henna R/O's anyway, but once it's gone, I'll use HV Moist 24/7 for that.


----------



## Beamodel

Used up 

Lee Stafford Growth Treatment 
X1 back up. Will repurchase   

I think I got four or five uses out of that jar.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel said:


> Used up
> 
> Lee Stafford Growth Treatment
> X1 back up. Will repurchase
> 
> *I think I got four or five uses out of that jar.*


 
Beamodel

Yep.  That sounds about right.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair

That's some good stuff. I do not like or use cones but this treatment here gets a major pass for me. 

It's wonderful


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel

It is very nice.  I hate I slept on it so long. 

I had it in my Stash for a minute and just never pulled it out until I started reading those reviews.


----------



## Golden75

I like the BASK Whiskey.  Hair felt pretty good upon rinsing.  

Now let me tell ya...that APB White Choc is thick!  It was like applying a butter to my hair.  It smells heavenly.  Got me feenin for Sbux hot chocolate now.  Not much slip.  

Glad I decided to apply on soaking wet hair (i usually dry my hair a bit before applying dc's treatments but trying something new)  I basically finished the whole 4oz jar   But that's about right cause I use about 3oz when it's a thicker DC.  Will leave in for about an hour, body heat.  Too lazy to pull out the steamer or heat cap.

Will use LS RX next week for sure!


----------



## Golden75

DoDo said:


> Used 1x CJ Argan and Olive Oil Daily Hair Conditioner. No backups. I will definitely be repurchasing it!
> 
> I am not repurchasing right away though I am still using down.



I used this to detangle and as a pre-poo today. I may have a couple more uses, will not repurchase until I get thru a ton of other stuff either


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I'm working on my BF List.....it seems like everything I have down I can get from Hattache.


----------



## Golden75

APB mask is nice.  Will repurchase, at some point.  Have another 4oz'r in stash.  Acv rinse is a keeper 2.  Think i can get 4 uses per bottle, bought 2. So wash day went well.  Very pleased with all products.


----------



## Beamodel

Y'all I'm really loving Shea Moisture Manuka Honey DC. I think this will be my "go to" DC on the ground. 

It's on staple status...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75 said:


> *I like the BASK Whiskey. Hair felt pretty good upon rinsing. *
> 
> *Now let me tell ya...that APB White Choc is thick! It was like applying a butter to my hair. It smells heavenly. Got me feenin for Sbux hot chocolate now. Not much slip. *
> 
> *Glad I decided to apply on soaking wet hair (i usually dry my hair a bit before applying dc's treatments but trying something new) I basically finished the whole 4oz jar  But that's about right cause I use about 3oz when it's a thicker DC. *Will leave in for about an hour, body heat. Too lazy to pull out the steamer or heat cap.
> 
> Will use LS RX next week for sure!


 
Golden75

Very Nice Review.





Golden75 said:


> *APB mask is nice. Will repurchase, at some point. Have another 4oz'r in stash. Acv rinse is a keeper 2. Think i can get 4 uses per bottle, bought 2. So wash day went well. Very pleased with all products.*


 
Golden75

Glad your "Play Date" went well.



Beamodel said:


> *Y'all I'm really loving Shea Moisture Manuka Honey DC. I think this will be my "go to" DC on the ground. *
> 
> *It's on staple status...*


 
Beamodel

Good having options.


----------



## Golden75

Imma hafta look for that Manuka, Monday


----------



## Beamodel

Golden75

Im not a SM fan per say but I am truly loving the Manuka honey masque


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75 said:


> *Imma hafta look for that Manuka, Monday *


 
Golden75

Pffft.  Yeah...You need to be lookin' side-eyed alright.



Beamodel said:


> *Im not a SM fan per say but I am truly loving the Manuka honey masque*


 
Beamodel

Good Find.  Thanks for doing the Research.  

I hope I run across it someplace.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75 Beamodel

I just made a preliminary BF Cart from Hattache.  $132.00 so far. 

Almost everything on my list, I can get from there.

Naturally, I am conflicted between there & Pampered & Twisted, but Hattache has more brands and more stuff that's on my preliminary list.

I hope they offer a discount.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair

I'm not even sure what I want for BF. Since APB came on the scene it's curbed my pj ways for the most part. 

Not sure if I want to try anything. I still have my blue roze stuff I need to try. 

I have quite a few DC's I havent used yet.


----------



## Golden75

I'm hoping i can use a good amount of stuff before BF.  Right now it looks like i won't need a thing.  I still have a ton of my BF 2013 that haven't been touched


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Beamodel @Golden75

My list consist basically of back ups. And without a Discount I didn't think $132 was bad.  

Especially considering there would be only x1 Ship Cost. BUT.........

25-30% and FREE SHIP would be thebomb.edu


----------



## Brownie518

Hey, girls!! 

We're making BF lists already???

Hmm...

Silk Dreams Razz  6 jars
Nourish Oil 2 bottles
Go Moist 3 bottles
Claudie's Kahve DC
Claudie's Reconstructor
HV pH Rinse 4 bottles
APB Puddings, Leave Ins, Oils
SD Vanilla Silk 2 jars


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair

Hey girl!!


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair

Yea $130 isn't bad at all but I'm not sure if I will need anything. 

Y'all seriously need to try the Manuka honey masque. It has some serious moisture. 

I just cut abt 3/4 and inch off. I think I will do this every 6-8 wks (maybe). 

So I will be at MBL for a long time until I'm satisfied with the thickness if my hair. Still trying to get my hair thicker again. 

I know it might look like I'm not gaining any length but that's only bc I'm cutting and more focused on thickness at the moment. 

If I can tolerate it, I might incorporate MT again but lawd it gives me serious headaches but it definitely speeds up the growth process. 

In the beginning my hair flourished so well with MT. Until my last braid install :-(


----------



## Beamodel

Brownie518

Nice list.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> Hey, girls!!
> 
> *We're making BF lists already???*
> 
> *Hmm...*
> 
> *Silk Dreams Razz 6 jars*
> *Nourish Oil 2 bottles*
> *Go Moist 3 bottles*
> *Claudie's Kahve DC*
> *Claudie's Reconstructor*
> *HV pH Rinse 4 bottles*
> *APB Puddings, Leave Ins, Oils*
> *SD Vanilla Silk 2 jars*


 
Brownie518

Hey Ms. Lady!....

Nice List!

The stuff I can't get from Hattache (my 1 offs)

SD's (x2 Nourish in Decadence)
Claudie (x1 Montego Bay Oil)
APB (x6-x8 Pomades)
b.a.s.k. Cacao Bark (x1 back up)


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel

I didn't think $132 was bad either and that's w/o Shipping or a Discount added in there.

I hope you get the 'thickness' you desire.  You will definitely get there.

You are doing all the right things.


----------



## DoDo

Golden75 said:


> I used this to detangle and as a pre-poo today. I may have a couple more uses, will not repurchase until I get thru a ton of other stuff either



Golden75

I haven't tried it for either use. I will be sure to try it for pre-Rx/detangling purposes when I get more.



Beamodel said:


> Y'all I'm really loving Shea Moisture Manuka Honey DC. I think this will be my "go to" DC on the ground.
> 
> It's on staple status...



Beamodel

Now I am going to have to get it next time I go to target . The target downtown carries it.


----------



## Brownie518

Beamodel

I am keeping my hair around BSL right now to get more thickness. I'm bringing my MT back out this week. I have a lot of Peppermint pomades from TPS that I might use it with.


----------



## Beamodel

Brownie518

Good we can hold each other's hand during this "my hair is staying the same length" journey. 

Yup, MT is coming back out. It works better than most things I've tried and quicker too.


----------



## Brownie518

Beamodel said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> Good we can hold each other's hand during this "my hair is staying the same length" journey.
> 
> Yup, MT is coming back out. It works better than most things I've tried and quicker too.



 Yes, definitely!

Yeah, I might even get more OCT. That always works well for me, even better than MT.


----------



## Beamodel

Brownie518

I never tried OCT. I knew I cost more than MT but you have me curious about it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel 

I'm hoping I can get my hands on another bottle or x2 of the original Mega-Tek

Brownie518 

What do you think about Mega-Tek so far as oppose to OCT?  

Any thoughts or is it too soon to tell?


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair

I've always preferred OCT. I usually keep 2 in the stash but I didn't reup after my last bottle. I'll be getting more soon, next coupon they send out. For me, the OCT definitely improves the condition of my hair overall, more so than the MT.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *I've always preferred OCT. I usually keep 2 in the stash but I didn't reup after my last bottle. I'll be getting more soon, next coupon they send out. For me, the OCT definitely improves the condition of my hair overall, more so than the MT.*


 
@Brownie518

Very Nice Review Ms. B!

Thank You!

ETA:  You see I said I want another 6-8 APB Pomades!


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> Very Nice Review Ms. B!
> 
> Thank You!
> 
> ETA:  You see I said I want *another 6-8 APB Pomades*!


IDareT'sHair

 Yeah, I was tryin not to say anything!!!!! 6-8 though?!?!? LOL!!




They are that good, though!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

Girl....I'm killin' 'em and we are just in the 1st week of September. 

I'm almost finish with the 2nd one.....


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> Girl....I'm killin' 'em and we are just in the 1st week of September.
> 
> I'm almost finish with the 2nd one.....


IDareT'sHair

 Already??? I haven't even gotten thru half my Not Easily Broken yet. 

My scalp has been doing good, though. Not dry, no itchies for a while now.  That APB Leave In and the Hair Tonic keep it right.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518
Coffee
Alfalfa & Broccoli
Green Powerhouse
Carrot & Barley
Quinoa
Eucalyptus & Mint
Noni Acerola


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *Already??? I haven't even gotten thru half my Not Easily Broken yet.*


 
Brownie518

You know how I do.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> Coffee
> Alfalfa & Broccoli
> Green Powerhouse
> Carrot & Barley
> Quinoa
> Eucalyptus & Mint
> Noni Acerola


IDareT'sHair

I'd like to try the Coffee, Alfalfa, and the Carrot


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

Yeah....I'm getting alla 'em.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> Yeah....I'm getting alla 'em.






Yo, I can't believe it's September already!!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> Yo, I can't believe it's September already!!!


 
Brownie518

Me Either. 

Someone in another Thread was talmbout crossin' stuff off their BF list, which made me make up a preliminary list.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> Me Either.
> 
> Someone in another Thread was talmbout crossin' stuff off their BF list, which made me make up a preliminary list.


IDareT'sHair

I'll probably get the same stuff I been getting for the past two years  So boring!!! LOL! 

Girl, I checked in to that thread we were talking about last week...  I didnt think that could get any worse!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *Girl, I checked in to that thread we were talking about last week...  I didnt think that could get any worse!!*


 
@Brownie518

Gurl....that thang over there stay Hot & Poppin'

Havin' all your tea split out there in the skreets!


----------



## Beamodel

Brownie518 said:


> Girl, I checked in to that thread we were talking about last week...  I didnt think that could get any worse!!



Brownie518

No comment... Train wreck happening in front of everyone's face! Tis all


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> Gurl....that thang over there stay Hot & Poppin'
> 
> Havin' all your tea split out there in the skreets!





Beamodel said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> No comment... Train wreck happening in front of everyone's face! Tis all


Beamodel IDareT'sHair

A damn shame!!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518

*Go to the Tea, Coffee Thread.*

Brownie518

Go Back.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> *Go to the Tea, Coffee Thread.*
> 
> @Brownie518
> 
> *Go Back.*


 
Brownie518

Go Back.


----------



## Lita

Beamodel said:


> Golden75
> 
> Im not a SM fan per say but I am truly loving the Manuka honey masque



Beamodel I agree 100% that Mask is awesome...Hope a sale comes because I need 2 more jars...My hair/scalp really loves this stuff.


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Beamodel

Lita

Yup, I would love to have a BOGO on that line. Particularly that masque


----------



## Lita

Beamodel said:


> Lita
> 
> Yup, I would love to have a BOGO on that line. Particularly that masque



Beamodel Yep,BOGO would be great..Only thing,I wish the texture was a little thicket...The SM Jamaican Black Castor Oil Mask was descent, just didn't provide enough slip,but my hair was very strong & fuller,not one strand came out..So this should be good for shedding changing of the season.. 

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Beamodel

Lita

I hadn't tried that one. I doubt I will too. I'm pretty satisfied with the MH Masque. It reached staple status for me


----------



## Lita

Beamodel said:


> Lita
> 
> I hadn't tried that one. I doubt I will too. I'm pretty satisfied with the MH Masque. It reached staple status for me




Beamodel You know I had to try it..PJ at heart..Lol

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Beamodel

Lita

Lol, for "research purposes"


----------



## Lita

Beamodel said:


> Lita
> 
> Lol, for "research purposes"



Beamodel Exactly..Research purposes..Lol


----------



## Lita

Angelbean said:


> Pumpkin spice hair oil sounds so yummy now since September is a couple days away!!



Angelbean I'm trying to get a lot of scents that represent fall..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## divachyk

I plan to load up on NaturelleGrow DCners this BF. I will replenish the staples also: Pura Body, APB and HV.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel divachyk

Imma try to stick to that Cart I made yesterday on Hattache.  There will be a few add-ons (but very few)


----------



## Beamodel

divachyk

I think I might get a wig. This one resembles my hairs length and density 100%


----------



## divachyk

Beamodel, go for it! Did you see my Outre Tammy? I posted a pic in the wig thread. I love it. I wore it to church today and didn't any awkward stares.  That boosted my confidence. Next step -- work. Those folks are highly critical and have diarrhea at the mouth. They don't mind saying what they feel. 

IDareT'sHair, what wig cap do you use? I want a silk/satin one. I am considering Swig or something from Pretty Antoinette's line.


----------



## Beamodel

divachyk

Let me go mosey over and see


----------



## Brownie518

divachyk said:


> I plan to load up on NaturelleGrow DCners this BF. I will replenish the staples also: Pura Body, APB and HV.



So do I divachyk Those NG DCs worked really well for me last fall/winter   I'd like 3 Slippery Elm and 2 Herbal Blends in stash.


----------



## Brownie518

Lita said:


> @Beamodel Yep,BOGO would be great..Only thing,I wish the texture was a little thicket...The SM Jamaican Black Castor Oil Mask was descent, just didn't provide enough slip,but my hair was very strong & fuller,not one strand came out..So this should be good for shedding changing of the season..
> 
> Happy Hair Growing!



I want to try the JBCO Mask and the Manuka joint at some point. They both sound good to me


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Hey Ladies!  What's Up in PJ-Land


----------



## IDareT'sHair

divachyk  Right now the "netted" one (since it's been hot).  

Lemme know how yours work.


----------



## Beamodel

I had to rewash my hair. I think I added too much oil to it. It felt very heavy. Soft but heavy. 

Used up SM Purification Masque & V05 Shea Cashmere. One back up of each of them. Will repurchase


----------



## Shay72

I've been using J Monique's Naturals Bentonite & Rhassoul (1 time) and Irish & Moss (2 times) and they have my hair feeling amazing. I have a ton of hits & misses but I'm lazy. I 'll do a post in that thread at some point this week. What I do know is Happy Nappy Honey, J Monique's Naturals, and APB products are doing my hair right !


----------



## Shay72

Oh yeah, I can not forget those Keravada oils too!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72 said:


> I've been using *J Monique's Naturals* Bentonite & Rhassoul (1 time) and *Irish & Moss *(2 times) and they have my hair feeling amazing. I have a ton of hits & misses but I'm lazy. I 'll do a post in that thread at some point this week. What I do know is Happy Nappy Honey, J Monique's Naturals, and APB products are doing my hair right !


 
@Shay72

I asked about this one in another Thread! 

Glad you like it. I can't wait to try it out!


----------



## divachyk

Brownie518 said:


> So do I divachyk Those NG DCs worked really well for me last fall/winter   I'd like 3 Slippery Elm and 2 Herbal Blends in stash.



Brownie518, I love...
Mango & Coconut Water
Herbal Blends
Slippery Elm

All produce consistent results. Mango/Coconut is my favorite. 



IDareT'sHair said:


> divachyk  Right now the "netted" one (since it's been hot).
> 
> Lemme know how yours work.



K IDareT'sHair, I will let you know what cap I decide on. It's very hot right now so I like your idea of opting for a cooler option.


----------



## bajandoc86

Hey ladies! 

Y'all have me browsing Naturelle Grow and J Monique's. These goodies look so yummy. I think Imma start making up a BF list.

My list thus far of companies I will spend money with are:
Silk Dreams love
APB lick
Naturelle Grow
J Moniques
Henna Sooq


----------



## bajandoc86

So about APB's conditioning souffle   Omg! It is so thick and creamy. It absorbed well into my hair despite being so thick. My braids felt really nice and soft after application. I am under the steamer now, will let you kno how my hair feels in the end. I got mine in vanilla bean scent which is nice and light. I quite like it.


----------



## Golden75

bajandoc86 said:


> So about APB's conditioning souffle   Omg! It is so thick and creamy. It absorbed well into my hair despite being so thick. My braids felt really nice and soft after application. I am under the steamer now, will let you kno how my hair feels in the end. I got mine in vanilla bean scent which is nice and light. I quite like it.


 
bajandoc86 Conditioning Souffle??? I ain't see that.  Lemme go


----------



## bajandoc86

Golden75 said:


> bajandoc86 Conditioning Souffle??? I ain't see that.  Lemme go



 Yes! She actually sent me an extra one with my last order, ad I am quite happy. The texture is glorious.


----------



## Beamodel

Hi girls. I pulled out my HH stuff again. Started hitting that Soft Coconut Marshmallow again. 

My hair feels so soft. Applied HH SCM, APB leave in spray & APB Ayurvedic oil.


----------



## Beamodel

Golden75

I have the soufle from APB but I haven't tried it yet. I have it in birthday cake scent. Yummy


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel said:


> *Hi girls. I pulled out my HH stuff again. Started hitting that Soft Coconut Marshmallow again. *
> 
> *My hair feels so soft. Applied HH SCM, APB leave in spray & APB Ayurvedic oil*.


 
@Beamodel

I looked at that and my PLBM.



Beamodel said:


> *I have the soufle from APB but I haven't tried it yet. I have it in birthday cake scent. Yummy*


 
@Beamodel

Birthday Cake sounds good!  I have a Birthday Cake Ayurvedic Crème.


----------



## Brownie518

I have everything in Birthday Cake....x2 or 3, LOL

That Conditioning Creme sounds nice!!!


----------



## Brownie518

Beamodel said:


> Hi girls. I pulled out my HH stuff again. Started hitting that *Soft Coconut Marshmallow* again.
> 
> My hair feels so soft. Applied HH SCM, APB leave in spray & APB Ayurvedic oil.



SCM is the bomb


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

Hey *PJ-518* = the number of products currently in your Stash!

*um...excluding back ups*


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> Hey *PJ-518* = the number of products currently in your Stash!
> 
> *um...excluding back ups*


IDareT'sHair


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

hmm mmm...You ain't foolin' nobody talmbout some durn 518.  

Yeah...:Like I don't know that's _pj code_ for Five Hundred and Eighteen Products.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> hmm mmm...You ain't foolin' nobody talmbout some durn 518.
> 
> Yeah...:Like I don't know that's _pj code_ for Five Hundred and Eighteen Products.


IDareT'sHair





Yo, that thread looks like its about to take a turn...folks gettin salty


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair said:


> Brownie518  hmm mmm...You ain't foolin' nobody talmbout some durn 518.    Yeah...:Like I don't know that's pj code for Five Hundred and Eighteen Products.



Lmao.......


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

That thread (and the Posters) is better than the Young & The Restless and The Bold & the Beautiful.

I just went on & added to my Soaps Line Up.

Go back to the Oil Thread.

Beamodel

Girl, you know she got 518 products!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Hoping to use up something tomorrow. 

Been using Elucence Moisture Balancing for my cowashes 16oz. I really like it a lot.  

I also have a Liter back up of this.

I should use up something tho'.

*Random thoughts....I hope I can get 'most' of my BF Goodies from Hattache or someplace this.*


----------



## Brownie518

I need to check Hattache out again...


----------



## divachyk

bajandoc86 said:


> So about APB's conditioning souffle   Omg! It is so thick and creamy. It absorbed well into my hair despite being so thick. My braids felt really nice and soft after application. I am under the steamer now, will let you kno how my hair feels in the end. I got mine in vanilla bean scent which is nice and light. I quite like it.



Shonuf is bajandoc86


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl Golden75 

Hi Ladies!


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair Good morning T and all of the U1B5!!!


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair Good morning


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> Hoping to use up something tomorrow.
> 
> Been using* Elucence Moisture Balancing for my cowashes 16oz. *I really like it a lot.
> 
> I also have a Liter back up of this.
> 
> I should use up something tho'.
> 
> *Random thoughts....I hope I can get 'most' of my BF Goodies from Hattache or someplace this.*



IDareT'sHair I love this too. That and the matching shampoo are staples for me.


----------



## bajandoc86

The conditioning souffle was a definite WIN for me. In one use it eliminated that dry feeling post my henna 2 weekends ago. My celies are still soft and springy since I used it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *I love this too. That *and the matching shampoo *are staples for me.*


 
curlyhersheygirl

I was driving home tonight thinking about using something else cause I wanted to save it and then I remembered I have a Liter (back up).

Yes, I will be picking up another Liter BF (for sure).


----------



## IDareT'sHair

bajandoc86

Thank you for the review of the Curl Souffle. 

I wish I could get up off the Pomades and the Ayurvedic Crème and venture out to some new stuff.

I still need to purchase the:
Leave-In
Pudding

I had the Oil when she 1st Launched but not since she added a bunch of scents.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Here's what all came today:
A Lovely Swap that is so totally Swapalicious 
Claudie's
Avocado Oil


----------



## Froreal3

Ladies!!!! My Mercedes, hold fo in da back, 2 if it's fat... 

Blk Friday I Want:

Hairveda: 1 Amla Cream Rinse, 2  Vatika Frosting, 1 Strinillah, 1 new DC
Komaza: 1 Protein Strengthener, Coconut pudding sample and califia pudding sample
Annabelle’s: 2 Pomades, 2 Leave in Sprays, 2 Hair Creams, 1 Infused oil (not sure which), 1 Whipped Cleanser, 1 DC (Sweet Ambrosia mask)
Silk Dreams: 2 VS, 2 Razz, 2 MSI, 2 Go Moist
SSI: 2 Riche, 2 Cutie Pie Leave ins
ST: 2 Knot Sauce, 1 Mango Dip, 1 Knot Butta
KV: 2 oils
Blue Roze: Maybe...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Froreal3

Nice List!


----------



## Beamodel

Hi girls. I'm currently DC'ing with SM Manuka Honey DC.


----------



## Froreal3

^I'm dcing with SD MSI.


----------



## Golden75

Froreal3 said:


> Ladies!!!! My Mercedes, hold fo in da back, 2 if it's fat...
> 
> Blk Friday I Want:
> 
> Hairveda: 1 Amla Cream Rinse, 2  Vatika Frosting, 1 Strinillah, 1 new DC
> Komaza: 1 Protein Strengthener, Coconut pudding sample and califia pudding sample
> Annabelle’s: 2 Pomades, 2 Leave in Sprays, 2 Hair Creams, 1 Infused oil (not sure which), *1 Whipped Cleanser*, 1 DC (Sweet Ambrosia mask)
> Silk Dreams: 2 VS, 2 Razz, 2 MSI, 2 Go Moist
> SSI: 2 Riche, 2 Cutie Pie Leave ins
> ST: 2 Knot Sauce, 1 Mango Dip, 1 Knot Butta
> KV: 2 oils
> Blue Roze: Maybe...



She has a whipped cleanser??? How am I missing stuff when I look at the etsy site??? Gonna look, again!


----------



## Golden75

Froreal3 What is this APB Whipped Cleanser?  Is this something she's coming out with later?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75 said:


> *She has a whipped cleanser??? How am I missing stuff when I look at the etsy site??? Gonna look, again!*


 


Golden75 said:


> *What is this APB Whipped Cleanser? Is this something she's coming out with later?*


 
@Golden75

Lawd...Po' Thang. 

Girl...Pull Yo'self togevver.


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair   Guuurrrrrlll I been waiting for another cleanser from her.  I wish she'd do some styling products, a custard or something.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75

She has a Puddin' & a Souffle what more do you want G??????


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair said:


> Golden75
> 
> She has a Puddin' & a Souffle what more do you want G??????



IDareT'sHair Isn't the soufflé a DC? The pudding, if it's what I have isn't really a styler imo. Seems more of a moisturizer.

ETA: I need to check her site, for suggested use.  These jars are so hard to read.


----------



## bajandoc86

*Looking at Golden75's avatar with the hastag #NOMOREHAIRPRODUCTS*



ETA: Yes the souffle is a DC.


----------



## Golden75

bajandoc86 said:


> *Looking at Golden75's avatar with the hastag #NOMOREHAIRPRODUCTS*
> 
> 
> 
> ETA: Yes the souffle is a DC.



 bajandoc86 I've been meaning to change that .  Actually I've been pretty good.  I look, but the thought of my stash 

APB is killing me right now.  Started to make a cart, got out, fast!


----------



## Lita

Labor Day end of summer purchase..

Sarenzo-
Quino Goji proteine mask
Argan & Burdock moisture cream
Buttercream cleansing cream


CC Naturals-
Milky Hair Cream
Marshmallow & Burdock hair mist

APB-
Iced coffee cowash
Not easily broken pomade
Moisturizing leave-in
Ayurvedic mud wash

KJ Naturals-
Marshmallow slip detangle leave in raspberry lemonade
Rhassoul chocolate cowash

Curls-
Creme burlee curl cream
Lavish curls moisture spray 
Curlada con

Shea Moisture-
Manuka & Honey DC Mask
Manuka & Honey Cond
JBCO Mask
JBCO Poo
JBCO leave-in

BSS-
Herbal Essence sleek butter coffee con
Herbal essence Honey I'm strong con
KBB leave in small size
Fantasia argan curl leave-in
Miss Jessica super treat small jar
Garnier Fall fight caffeine con
Hask-Keratin smooth con
Hask naturals strengthen mask
Hask naturals repair mask

Vitamins-
Mane choice hair vit
Keriatin hair vit
SM skin vit
Jarrows MSM powder

IDareT'sHair I'm working on my PJ behavior..I need more leave-ins..Lol


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Lita

Clawd Bjeeezus!  What is that?  Your BF List or stuff you used up?


----------



## Lita

IDareT'sHair said:


> Lita
> 
> Clawd Bjeeezus!  What is that?  Your BF List or stuff you used up?



IDareT'sHair Gurl,stuff I brought labor day sale..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Golden75 @bajandoc86

Admittedly, I don't know much about APB's product offerings. 

So I shouldn't even be in all in ya'll conversation like I know somethin'.

Currently, I only buy two items and haven't really delved into much else.

I may at some point, try the Iced Coffee Cowash. It also get great reviews.


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Golden75 @bajandoc86
> 
> Admittedly, I don't know much about APB's product offerings.
> 
> So I shouldn't even be in all in ya'll conversation like I know somethin'.
> 
> Currently, I only buy two items and haven't really delved into much else.
> 
> I may at some point, try the Iced Coffee Cowash. It also get great reviews.


 
IDareT'sHair The Iced Coffee Cowash is nice.  Love the scent, hair is nice and soft.  May be I'll pull it out this weekend.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Lita said:


> *Gurl,stuff I brought labor day sale..*
> 
> Happy Hair Growing!


 
Lita

............ 

 You know you Go Hard!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75 said:


> *The Iced Coffee Cowash is nice. Love the scent, hair is nice and soft. *May be I'll pull it out this weekend.


 
Golden75

Might try this......


----------



## IDareT'sHair

bajandoc86 said:


> *the hastag #NOMOREHAIRPRODUCTS**


 
bajandoc86  Gurl.....I know you ain't beweavin' that mess right there? Golden75

That would be like me & Lita havin' that has a hashtag

And you just saw her Labor Day Purchases!


----------



## Lita

IDareT'sHair said:


> Lita
> 
> ............
> 
> You know you Go Hard!



IDareT'sHair I haven't been buying for a while..Catching up now..Lol

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita

IDareT'sHair said:


> bajandoc86  Gurl.....I know you ain't beweavin' that mess right there? Golden75
> 
> That would be like me & Lita havin' that has a hashtag
> 
> And you just saw her Labor Day Purchases!



Lol..Yep..I'm gearing up for black Friday..Lol

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita

APB-Iced coffee cowash is awesome..Rinses clean too..Nice creamy texture..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Lita

And I thought my BF list looked bad.  

Golden75

I may buy the Iced Coffee next Sale.  My only 'Con' is that I think it is only 8oz?


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Lita
> 
> And I thought my BF list looked bad.
> 
> @Golden75
> 
> I may buy the Iced Coffee next Sale. My only 'Con' is that I think it is only 8oz?


 
IDareT'sHair -  Yup 8oz only.  I'm trying decide if I prefer the DC's in 2 4oz jars or 1- 8oz.  I wish there was at least an option to have it in one jar.  So it can look like I have less products . #REALPROBLEMSOFAPJ


----------



## Froreal3

Golden75 said:


> @Froreal3 What is this APB Whipped Cleanser?  Is this something she's coming out with later?



Nope, it's already there.


----------



## Golden75

Froreal3 said:


> Nope, it's already there.


 
I didn't see it yesterday.  May be that's a sign, cause I'd prob buy it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Golden75

Thanks for hippin' me to the Hawaiian Plumeria scent from TPS.  

I'm liking that. I didn't think I would. 

Um..So Now I'm adding it (TPS) to my BF List.


----------



## Angelbean

Lita said:


> APB-Iced coffee cowash is awesome..Rinses clean too..Nice creamy texture..
> 
> Happy Hair Growing!



Sigh....adding this to my APB Black Friday list lol


----------



## Brownie518

Hey ladies


----------



## Beamodel

Evening ladies...


----------



## Beamodel

I snipped a little bit more off my ends again :-(


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

Hey Brownie


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair

Hey T. What's up?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518

Chillin' lookin' at an Ulta Catalogue I got in the mail seein' what kinda Sales they talmbout.

Massaged in some TPS Peppermint Pomade in Plumeria & thinkin' 'bout my Regi for Saturday.

Will probably Steam with MHC Honey Mask or something unopened.

What's Up with you?


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair

I'm flippin through channels. I used my MT mix, massaged it in. I won't be washing until Friday night.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

You know I want something....even though I just got a bunch of stuff yesterday.....


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> Brownie518
> 
> You know I want something....even though I just got a bunch of stuff yesterday.....



LOL..so do I but I need to cut down this 518-deep stash. Its hard stayin strong though


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> LOL..so do I but *I need to cut down this 518-deep stash*. Its hard stayin strong though


 
@Brownie518

Ah Ha! You finally Admitted it!

hmp. she know good & well it's really 618


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> Ah Ha! You finally Admitted it!
> 
> hmp. she know good & well it's really 618



  whatevaa!!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

Hey Ms. Lady!

You Doin' Your Hair Tonight???


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

Imma do mine tomorrow a.m.  Should use up some stuff too!


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair

Yea I'm doing my hair right now.


----------



## bajandoc86

Hey luvvies! 

I am feeling relieved right now. I had an exam today (which wasn't too bad), so that's over and done with. AND I have saturday and sunday off!  

The bf is thinking about us doing a road trip to the north coast on sunday and hitting up the beach, so I may be forced to do something with my hair. He likes 'those braided out thingys' 

I think I may try my APB stuff for a braid out - then I will be able to give a review re: definition, hold, and how it keeps my hair moisturised with the wind and heat at the beach.


----------



## DoDo

I want some bask and some CJ. Those two lines have been outstanding!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

bajandoc86

Glad you got your exam over

Now you can get into Diva Mode and Have some Fun


----------



## Golden75

I should've detangled my hair last night, but I was so tired.  I got up early did laundry, ran errands and will be ready for a nap, very soon, but I'll force myself to at least slap on some oil to start the detangle process.

I picked up the SM Manuka DC.  There were only 2, so I figured I'd grab it now.  I have a feeling this will be OOS often.  I also want to go to the BSS later and pick up the wet line gel.  Not really feeling the ECO, makes hair a tad hard.  Walgreens has SM BOGO 1/2.  And they had everything in stock.  This is a first!


----------



## bajandoc86

IDareT'sHair yep definitely. It's been so long since I have pampered myself to the max. I just studied and slept on my birthday this week so I am looking forward to this weekend being that divafied pampering time.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

bajandoc86

Enjoy yourself today & have a great time.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Used up: 
Jasmine Bath & Beauty's Babbasu Buttercreme Xtreme DC'er (no back ups -- although I coulda' sworn I had 1 mo'.  I may find it someplace)

Also used up: 
Afroveda's Baobab & Burdock Root Oil.  No Back Ups, but will reup from Hattache during BF (if they have a decent Sale).


----------



## Golden75

Finished up CJ Daily Fix - no backups.  I really like, but won't repurchase for awhile.  

Bout to rinse out Jessie Curl WDT.  Dang wrist is sore from trying to squeeze it out the bottle, and that was with the top off!  Makes no sense!  I see why ya'll was salty about the jar to bottle change.  It also caused me to have to use a lot more.  Thick conditioners need to be in jars.


----------



## divachyk

I felt all good not buying Shea Moisture Manuka when in Target yesterday but now I'm totally regretting that decision.


----------



## Beamodel

divachyk 

I got my wig today. It totally looks just like my real hair. I love it.


----------



## Beamodel

divachyk said:


> I felt all good not buying Shea Moisture Manuka when in Target yesterday but now I'm totally regretting that decision.



divachyk

I'm not a pusha but you should definitely go back and get that masque.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Beamodel

Your Wig looks really cute! Nice job. It does look exactly like your hair (a littler shorter)

You got me wantin' that Manuka Masque


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair

Thanks girl. I'm pleased with this wig. I will wear it tomorrow to a wedding I'm attending. 

I am really loving Shea moisture Manuka honey masque. It's seriously moisturizing and leaves your hair very soft. I don't feel the need to use a leave in afterwards but I still do out if habit. 

Besides this, I only like the shampoos and the purification masque. Nothing else frm them has worked for me. 

The curl enhancing smoothie use to wrk for my DS hair but It no longer does. He uses APB creams now for his hair.


----------



## bajandoc86

Beamodel I agree. I have tried a couple things from SM - curl smoothie, cowash, curl milk, restorative DC, moisture retention shampoo and the one in the black jar (can't remember the name). I only liked the one in the black jar. Everything else was meh. I gave them all away. 

There are some new brands I wanna try this BF. Anyone here has tried entwine couture? I am also thinking about revisiting shescentit. We will see.


----------



## divachyk

Beamodel The masque has protein, right? I know you love it so safe to say the protein doesn't bother your hair in any way? I will def grab it when I'm at Target again.


----------



## divachyk

I love your wig Beamodel. It does resemble your hair really well.


----------



## Beamodel

divachyk said:


> Beamodel The masque has protein, right? I know you love it so safe to say the protein doesn't bother your hair in any way? I will def grab it when I'm at Target again.



divachyk

Yes, hydrolyzed rice protein. However it don't feel like there is any protein in it.


----------



## Beamodel

divachyk said:


> I love your wig Beamodel. It does resemble your hair really well.



Thank you divachyk
I will wear it tomorrow to church and a wedding I'm attending


----------



## divachyk

Beamodel, I will be wearing my wig to church also. I didn't get a chance to wear it throughout the work week while but will when temps cool off. I never purchased the Swig Cap (silk wig cap). I rather find an on the ground alternative. Sometime ago, I purchased a netted wig cap based on JJamiah's recommendation but cannot locate it anywhere.

Thank you for the Manuka Masque info.


----------



## divachyk

duplicate post


----------



## Beamodel

divachyk

I'm just using a du rag cap like the men use for right now. I'm not sure how serious I am with wigs (I'm not use to weave/wigs etc) so I'm taking it one step at a time.


----------



## Lita

Angelbean said:


> Sigh....adding this to my APB Black Friday list lol



Angelbean This is really awesome...Hope you like it.



Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Massaged in a few drops of KeraVada Spirulina, Sea Kelp etc.....


----------



## Beamodel

Hi ladies. 

Used up JessiCurl DT. No more back ups. This might be one of the only things I will purchase during Blk Friday if not before then. 

I still have to a of other conditioners to use up. 

This DC treats my hair unlike any other DC. I truly love it. I don't know why I keep cheating in it, lol.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel said:


> Hi ladies.
> 
> *Used up JessiCurl DT. No more back ups. This might be one of the only things I will purchase during Blk Friday* if not before then.
> 
> I still have to a of other conditioners to use up.
> 
> *This DC treats my hair unlike any other DC. I truly love it. I don't know why I keep cheating in it, lol.*


 
@Beamodel

You should go on & buy a Liter.  If you Catch a Sale.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Beamodel  You should go on & buy a Liter.  If you Catch a Sale.



IDareT'sHair

Yea, I'll see what the sales looking like. But right now I have way too many DC's to use. I highly doubt I buy any other DC besides that one for the rest of the year. 

Actually I don't need anything for the rest of the year lol


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel said:


> *Actually I don't need anything for the rest of the year lol*


 
@Beamodel

Yeah...tell me about it.erplexed I have slowed way down too. No where to put anything.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair

Lol. Yea that's a good reason to slow down.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel

I still have that Hattache Cart sitting out there.  

Imma try to possibly get everything (or almost everything) from there.  

It will just be a re-up on stuff.

The Cart has mostly back ups.

I need to ask them about a Sale.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel

My Winter staple (Komaza Scalp Butter) was discontinued *again*.

If she had told me it was being discontinued *again*, I would have stocked up.

She said it's being replaced with Moku Butter.  We'll see.  

That really ticks me off.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair

Dang, again with that Scalp Butter?????

I see you're using the Not Easily Broken right now, too. Looooove that pomade. The jar I have is stuffed to overflowing. The pomade is actually above the rim. 

My next APB purchases will be in Red Velvet, and possibly Pineapple Passion.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair said:


> Beamodel  My Winter staple (Komaza Scalp Butter) was discontinued again.  If she had told me it was being discontinued again, I would have stocked up.  She said it's being replaced with Moku Butter.  We'll see.  That really ticks me off.



IDareT'sHair

I thought that was just released again like a few months ago.


----------



## Lita

Heritage Hydration flash sale is still in effect on select items..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita

Brownie518 said:


> IDareT'sHair
> 
> Dang, again with that Scalp Butter?????
> 
> I see you're using the Not Easily Broken right now, too. Looooove that pomade. The jar I have is stuffed to overflowing. The pomade is actually above the rim.
> 
> My next APB purchases will be in Red Velvet, and possibly Pineapple Passion.




Brownie518 This pomade is really nice very soft not sticky or oily.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Ltown

Hello ladies! 
use up lace brahmi(won't repurchase) i'm good on conditioners/butters for a while. I ordered HV almond whip for my sister. i'm not consistent with my hair anymore so most of the time I just grab, use and go.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *Dang, again with that Scalp Butter?????*


 


Beamodel said:


> @IDareT'sHair
> 
> *I thought that was just released again like a few months ago.*


 
Brownie518 Beamodel

Yeah, I know Right????  I sent her a scathing email.  Yes I did.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ltown

Mornin' Ms. LT!

How was LACE Bramhi?


----------



## Ltown

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Ltown
> 
> Mornin' Ms. LT!
> 
> How was LACE Bramhi?


IDareT'sHair, it was softening, I don't think special with a wow factor.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ltown said:


> *it was softening, I don't think special with a wow factor.*


 
Ltown

Nice Review.  Thank you. 

Will pull this out very soon, especially since I have 2 Jars.

The Ingredients are the "WOW" in the "WOW" Factor.  Can't wait to try it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Hey Girls........*crickets chirping*  Where's errbody at?


----------



## Shay72

I finally got my money back from DSW. I contacted them two times and it took about 3 weeks to get my money back. I think they offered me free 2nd day shipping on my next order and they refunded all of my money including the shipping. Whatev, I'm not sure I want to deal with them again. I need to work my Hairveda order before Sept 30 passes me by.


----------



## Beamodel

Shay72

It's about darn time. Glad you got your money back finally.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Dang Shay72  3 Weeks to get your Monneeee.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Finished up a "Jar" of KBB Luscious Locs Hair Mask.  I have about x3 back ups.


----------



## Brownie518

Hey girls. What's up? I'm about to massage in my MT mix


----------



## Brownie518

Hey everyone. My Silk Dreams came today. So glad!! She needs to get on my Go Moist and Nourish oil now 

Where everybody at?????


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Pulled out my LACE Bramhi DC'er for tomorrow to Steam with.  

Also, KBN's Shealoe Conditioner and AV's Coconut Milk to Cowash (rotation) to co-wash with.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Used L.A.C.E. Bramhi yesterday.  Will use it again on Tuesday or Wednesday.

I expected it to look/smell all herbally/earthy, but it is a Whipped Crème.  

It actually smells decent (Vanilla/Buttercreme), applies easily etc......

After Steaming with it and rinsing, I thought my hair felt kinda 'dry' like I was going to have to use a R/O afterwards, but didn't.

Hair Dried nice and soft.  I agree with Ltown.  

There was no initial instant super "WOW" factor, but ingredient-wise, it is chocked-full of nice Ayurvedic Herbs, which makes me want to give it a Big Thumbs Up.

It wasn't bad.  I need to try it a few more times.  

So, I am still holding out hope.  

I will use it again, next week and see if the effects are cumulative and will use it weekly thereafter.  

I have at least this Jar and another one (or two) in my Stash.

A Big Pro for me is that it is 12 ounces.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ordered Claudie's Iman Hair & Scalp Butter yesterday, using Claudie's LHCF Discount Code.

I made multiple CM Carts yesterday, but didn't end up getting anything.  

I want to wait for 20% & Free Shipping. 

So, maybe BF.erplexed 

I want another Jar of BM Luscious and another Liter of Elucence Balancing Conditioner and maybe another bottle of Strong Roots Pimento (all back ups).


----------



## Golden75

I love the scent of BASK Java Bean Pomade. The SM Manuka smells nice too, a lil stronger than I expected, but nice.  

Didn't wash this weekend, but played in my products, a little bit


----------



## girlonfire

I have not washed my hair in a month. Originally I'd been experimenting with sebum coating just to see how far my sebum could go without me doing anything to spread it but the J-O-B became a factor. Can't get any kind of time. Today I'm actually completely free but I've got some joico products coming in the mail in 2 days.

The sebum to about the base of my high ponytail. I'm in the roller setting challenge so I'm sure having my hair stretched is a factor.

I'll be straitening my hair soon because one of the Joico products I got is the Smoothing balm which claims to keep hair straight in humidity. Really excited!


----------



## Shay72

My lazy tail never made it to the shelter. My friend stopped through on her way back from a wedding. She got all of the hair products . Between her, her two daughters, and that other little girl I gave products to before I left they will get good homes.


----------



## chebaby

hey ladies
i miss yall, you have no idea.

i just almost pulled the trigger on a curl mart order. i need to since i havent purchased any hair products at all in i dont know how long. i dont even have shampoo. ive been using my moms shampoo. yuck.

ETA: i used up all my good stuff that i know works. i just used up all my AV ashlii conditioner(just read the recent drama on her). i found a bottle of aubrey organics blue somethin somethin condictioner that thing was good. major slip, okay smell and amazing moisture. im sad to see it go. i also used up all my good leave ins.

since im out of all the things im used to i will be pulling out HQ deep conditioner and leave in, they both come in huge jars and i gotta figure out what other conditioners i have on hand.

my hair is long enough for a bun now but i havent been using any butta on my ends. ill probably go back and forth between cocasta oil and CR twist butter i also have a butter i think its by lace. that stuff is awesome.


----------



## chebaby

oh and i will be trimming my hair tonight or tomorrow. its been about 1 1/2 years since i cut my hair and i havent trimmed at all.

i will say im starting to miss henna. the process and the results. my hair looks the same without it but it feels different. not bad, just different. i think i may have a bag in the house somewhere maybe.


----------



## Froreal3

Hey ladies! Been MIA I know. I've been focused on work and school mostly.  

Right now I'm dcing with SD MSI. My hair needs a little something. Not really sure I like the way my hair has been acting. IDK why. It doesn't seem like it's growing. I probably need to consume more protein. I will get a protein shake to mix up soon to give me a good boost these last few months of the year.

I've been using up this Bee Mine Luscious that I got last Blk Friday  It is still nice and fresh. It definitely makes my hair soft. I used up AO Rose Mosqueta. No back ups...won't repurchase...wasn't nothing special imo.


----------



## Beamodel

I feel like I'm loosing my PJ ways. I don't seem interested in trying or buying "new" things like how I once was. 

For Black Friday, I might get Bee Mine DC. Hadn't had it in a while. But then again, I might not bc I truly don't need anything. 

Been contemplating on getting more Shea Moisture Manuka Honey DC and will probably pick up the shampoo too. 

Other than that, I'm done. And will probably skip most sales. Yikes....


----------



## Brownie518

Beamodel

I know just how you feel. APB and SD are doing me right. I just want to stockpile my staples, you know? I am DYING to get more APB but I still need to cut down some more, LOL. 

I did finish up another Hair Tonic, still got a couple more, though. Oh, and I finished another Pudding. I think it was Cookie Dough or Buttercream or something. I also used up a 4oz KV oil, Green Tea


----------



## Angelbean

Beamodel said:


> I feel like I'm loosing my PJ ways. I don't seem interested in trying or buying "new" things like how I once was.
> 
> For Black Friday, I might get Bee Mine DC. Hadn't had it in a while. But then again, I might not bc I truly don't need anything.
> 
> Been contemplating on getting more Shea Moisture Manuka Honey DC and will probably pick up the shampoo too.
> 
> Other than that, I'm done. And will probably skip most sales. Yikes....



I totally get this way at times and that's when I save the most money but then I get bit but the pj bug again and that money doesn't even stand a chance


----------



## Angelbean

Pretty much done a aphogee curlific DC...love that thang!


----------



## Froreal3

Beamodel said:


> I feel like I'm loosing my PJ ways. I don't seem interested in trying or buying "new" things like how I once was.
> 
> For Black Friday, I might get Bee Mine DC. Hadn't had it in a while. But then again, I might not bc I truly don't need anything.
> 
> Been contemplating on getting more Shea Moisture Manuka Honey DC and will probably pick up the shampoo too.
> 
> Other than that, I'm done. And will probably skip most sales. Yikes....





Brownie518 said:


> @Beamodel
> 
> I know just how you feel. APB and SD are doing me right. I just want to stockpile my staples, you know? I am DYING to get more APB but I still need to cut down some more, LOL.
> 
> I did finish up another Hair Tonic, still got a couple more, though. Oh, and I finished another Pudding. I think it was Cookie Dough or Buttercream or something. I also used up a 4oz KV oil, Green Tea



Yeah, same here. New stuff isn't calling my name like it used to.

I'm probably just gonna stick with APB, SD, and get a couple things of SSI Riche and Cutie Pie leave in.


----------



## Beamodel

Brownie518

I have so much APB stuff it's insane. I love it though. I think I only have one shea what Deaux left from SD. I love that DC too. Uber moisturizing


----------



## Beamodel

Froreal3

Looks like we're on the same page girly. Who would have thought we would speak such words.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

Hey Girl!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Clawd....don't tell me chebaby remembered this spot!


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> Clawd....don't tell me @chebaby remembered this spot!


 
 it came to me in a dream lol.

today i shampooed my hair erplexed wheres the throw up smiley. i gotta get my hands on some kc come clean cause this stuff im using in an orange bottle  then i conditioned with this conditioner i got from whole foods about two years ago called hugo natural. omg it has the most amazing slip. its one of those conditioners that suds up the minute water hits it and seems like you put so much more on your hair then you actually did smells like real coconuts too, not that fake sweet coconut smell.
then i didnt want to use coconut oil on my wet hair like ive been doing because the weather is changing so i pulled out castor and moringa by qhemet and then topped it off with big daddy dew me right

hair feels good.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

Um...I logged in specifically to mess with you. *lurking*

You got a lot of nerve Sista!  Been MIA all summa'-long.

We have to tawk.  Glad you are able to bun.  

I know your hair is growing, growing, growing.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Um...I logged in specifically to mess with you. *lurking*
> 
> You got a lot of nerve Sista! Been MIA all summa'-long.
> 
> We have to tawk. Glad you are able to bun.
> 
> I know your hair is growing, growing, growing.


 i cant believe ive been gone that long. its a mess i know lol.
i feel like i havent hauled for the lawd in foreva but the good thing is im finding some good stuff in my stash.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

I know that Stash is tight. 

If memory serves me right, you got some 'good' stuff in there to play around with.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> I know that Stash is tight.
> 
> If memory serves me right, you got some 'good' stuff in there to play around with.


 yea i do i pulled out some curl moisture cream you gave me from obia i think. i got a darcys leave in detangler im going to use cause im hoping its like kbb sa. and im pulling out that HQ stuff. im all out of my naturelle grow deep conditioneers


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

I think you might like that OBIA Curl Crème.  Those products are pretty good. 

They launched a new Babbasu DC'er a few months back.  I can't wait to try this and pick up a back up. 

Well, at least this gives you  a chance to 'test' out a few new product lines and give a review.

I'll be looking forward to your reviews!


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> I think you might like that OBIA Curl Crème. Those products are pretty good.
> 
> They launched a new Babbasu DC'er a few months back. I can't wait to try this and pick up a back up.
> 
> Well, at least this gives you a chance to 'test' out a few new product lines and give a review.
> 
> I'll be looking forward to your reviews!


 yea i like the texture so far. its nice and creamy i like the lace texture too. im gonna be using them dor my buns. when my hair gets longer i may go back to braid outs.


----------



## Beamodel

Hi ladies. Nothing new for me. Cracked open my HH stuff again. Still loving it too


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I just found a bottle of SD's Destination Hydration in the Fridge.  

Hmph.  I thought I was OOS.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel said:


> *For Black Friday, I might get Bee Mine DC. Hadn't had it in a while. *


 
Beamodel

Very, very nice.  I plan to put this in Rotation soon.



Beamodel said:


> Hi ladies. Nothing new for me. *Cracked open my HH stuff again. Still loving it too*


 
Beamodel

I came across my bottle of Liquid Cake Batter (while looking for something else). 

It will be nice to revisit some of my HH items.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair 

Yup, HH is still working wonderfully. I have the cake batter too but I don't use it that much though.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel said:


> *I have the cake batter too but I don't use it that much though*.


 
Beamodel

Haven't opened or tried.  I don't think I've even smelled it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@chebaby

You need to start working on your BF List.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair 

It smells nice. I still have yet to use Blue Roze yet. I will before this year ends though.


----------



## Brownie518

Hey, ladies!!

I love me some Liquid Gold Cake Batter!!! One of my favorite leave ins!!
I've been killin Carrot Cake (in a jar) lately. I miss that one!!!!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel said:


> It smells nice. *I still have yet to use Blue Roze yet.* I will before this year ends though.


 
Beamodel

I'll also be digging into this again soon. 

The Pumpkin Puree and the Pumpkin Whip. 

Both seem Fall-ish to me.  Also, the Chai Pre-Rx.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *I love me some Liquid Gold Cake Batter!!! One of my favorite leave ins!!*
> *I've been killin Carrot Cake (in a jar) lately. I miss that one!!!!!*


 
Brownie518

I'm holding on to both of these (for some PJ-Anal reason).erplexed  

Sooner or later, I'll hafta' bust 'em open & use 'em.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My Hattache Cart is up to $200.00 (w/o the Discount). 

I just dumped a bunch of stuffin there in my Cart.  Mostly back ups.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> I'm holding on to both of these (for some PJ-Anal reason).erplexed
> 
> Sooner or later, I'll hafta' bust 'em open & use 'em.


IDareT'sHair

I was doing the same thing and finally said wth, no sense is saving them. It will kill me to see the last of them, though 



IDareT'sHair said:


> My Hattache Cart is up to $200.00 (w/o the Discount).
> 
> I just dumped a bunch of stuffin there in my Cart.  Mostly back ups.



I don't think I saw anything I wanted from there, thank goodness. My stash...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *I was doing the same thing and finally said wth, no sense is saving them. It will kill me to see the last of them, though*
> 
> 
> 
> *I don't think I saw anything I wanted from there, thank goodness. My stash...*


 
Brownie518

Yeah....no sense in saving it. 

I got a bunch of stuff in my Cart.  3/4ths back ups.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> You need to start working on your BF List.


 i got it been thinking about it since last BF been hoping i just walk into a casino and somebody just give me all the funds i need for a whole new stash

liter cj rehab
cj smoothing lotion
cj smoothing conditioner
kbb hair mask
kbb sa
alikay naturals deep conditioner(yall need to go to target and try this)
juicy leave in (forgot who this is by)
CR coconut water leave in and deep conditioner
liter oyin honey hemp
kc come clean
kc knot today


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby Brownie518

Here is my Hattache BF List:
Purabody Naturals Mango Tea Scalp Butter (b/up)
SSI Blueberry Cowash (x1)
SSI Seyani Butter (b/up)
SSI Exotic Pomade (x1)
SSI Juicy Berry (x1)
BlueRoze Pumpkin Puree (b/up)
MHC Buttery Soy (b/up)
DB Eucalyptus & Mint (x1)
Brown Butter Beauty Babbasu DC'er (b/up)
Shea Terra Organics Banana Pre-Rx (b/up)
AV Shikakai Oil (x2)


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> i got it been thinking about it since last BF been hoping i just walk into a casino and somebody just give me all the funds i need for a whole new stash
> 
> liter cj rehab
> cj smoothing lotion
> cj smoothing conditioner
> kbb hair mask
> kbb sa
> *alikay naturals deep conditioner(yall need to go to target and try this)*
> j*uicy leave in (forgot who this is by)*
> CR coconut water leave in and deep conditioner
> liter oyin honey hemp
> kc come clean
> kc knot today


 
chebaby

We bought our Alikay around the same time = Honey & Sage.  I still haven't tried mine yet tho'.

Juicy Leave-In = Naturalista

*CR Coconut Wata' stuff didn't very good reviews.......  Have you tried?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

DUPLICATE POST.....


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby @Brownie518
> 
> Here is my Hattache BF List:
> Purabody Naturals Mango Tea Scalp Butter (b/up)
> SSI Blueberry Cowash (x1)
> SSI Seyani Butter (b/up)
> SSI Exotic Pomade (x1)
> SSI Juicy Berry (x1)
> BlueRoze Pumpkin Puree (b/up)
> MHC Buttery Soy (b/up)
> DB Eucalyptus & Mint (x1)
> Brown Butter Beauty Babbasu DC'er (b/up)
> Shea Terra Organics Banana Pre-Rx (b/up)
> AV Shikakai Oil (x2)


  sounds good. guess what thread i was just stalking? the show your stash thread T you came in that thread and SHUT. IT. DOWN


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> We bought our Alikay around the same time = Honey & Sage. I still haven't tried mine yet tho'.
> 
> *Juicy Leave-In = Naturalista*
> 
> *CR Coconut Wata' stuff didn't very good reviews....... Have you tried?


 damn i been gone for a minute. i cant even remember the brand of my favorite butter durn shame


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *damn i been gone for a minute. i cant even remember the brand of my favorite butter durn shame*


 
@chebaby

Um....Yeah. It's been a minute.

ETA: What else have you tried from Alikay?

I'd like to get something else?  

I'll get it from Pampered & Twisted since Hattache doesn't carry it. Pampered & Twisted has a nice selection.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair
Lol @ being PJ anal

Briwnie518
Did you ever buy the carrot cake moisturizer. Not the frosting that all of us have. 

Speaking of that frosting, I might use it tomorrow. I love that. Still holding on to 1 1/2 bottles of it.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Um....Yeah. It's been a minute.
> 
> ETA: What else have you tried from Alikay?
> 
> I'd like to get something else?
> 
> I'll get it from Pampered & Twisted since Hattache doesn't carry it. Pampered & Twisted has a nice selection.


 i have a butter from her that ive used but i dont like it. its too oily but gives no moisture or real softness itll make your hair greasy then a mug though lol.
i have a dulce leave in but i never tried it before. it smells amazing like candy.

if i get something elase from her itll probably be from target since it right there.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Beamodel

I have x1 Jar of the Frosting and x1 bottle of the Liquid Cake Batter.

Yeah, I keep eyeing it and putting it away.

I still need to get through Moisture Riser (x1) Soft Marshmallow Coconut (x1), a tiny bottle of PBLM x1 Jar of Joe and x2 Sprout. 

Oh, and a bottle of Dark Honey Cleansing Conditioner.

That's my Hairitage stash.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair 

I have too much HH to even think about listing. I'm happy though lol


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel said:


> *I have too much HH to even think about listing.* I'm happy though lol


 

Beamodel

Nice!......  I'm happy for you too!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

About Alikay - I have a detangler and the DC'er.  

I'd like to have maybe another DC'er so I'm glad you like the Honey & Sage (maybe I'll get a back up).

I think they have that one and an Avocado DC'er.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> About Alikay - I have a detangler and the DC'er.
> 
> I'd like to have maybe another DC'er so I'm glad you like the Honey & Sage (maybe I'll get a back up).
> 
> I think they have that one and an Avocado DC'er.


 hmmmm i might have to try the avocado one.


----------



## faithVA

chebaby said:


> sounds good. guess what thread i was just stalking? the show your stash thread T you came in that thread and SHUT. IT. DOWN



There is a pic of her stash? I need to see this.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

Hey Girl.  How's that Hurr looking today?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

faithVA

Girl....That's old news!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

FYI 

http://www.alikaynaturals.com/hair/...o-cream-moisture-repairing-hair-mask-8oz.html


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> FYI
> 
> http://www.alikaynaturals.com/hair/...o-cream-moisture-repairing-hair-mask-8oz.html


 i think ive seen it before. the ingredients look good.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Hey Girl. How's that Hurr looking today?


 lookin and feelin good especially considering i didnt sleep with a scarf. i used cocasta oil to refresh this morning.


----------



## faithVA

IDareT'sHair said:


> faithVA
> 
> Girl....That's old news!



It can't be old, I just saw it


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *i think ive seen it before. the ingredients look good.*


 
@chebaby

I know. I might try it too. I need to try the Honey & Sage 1st tho'. 



chebaby said:


> l*ookin and feelin good especially considering i didnt sleep with a scarf. i used cocasta oil to refresh this morning.*


 
@chebaby

CoCasta



faithVA said:


> *It can't be old, I just saw it*


 
@faithVA  Why are you Crying???? *Yeah...it's pretty old*


----------



## Ltown

Hey ladies hope all is well, just got back from San Antonio, it was hot but I enjoyed myself.  

I got some Shea Moisture Jamaican products from the CVS b1g1:

SM leave in conditioner
SM restorative serum
SM growth serum
SM growth edge
SM growth strength

I don't know when i'll use them so don't expect a review, i'm so random in products.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

Did you try the OBIA?  Or Did you use something else?

Ltown

Nice Haul LT!


----------



## Brownie518

Ltown

That JBCO stuff looks good. Dang, LOL, I was going to ask you for a review, too!! I might try to pick some of that up this week.


----------



## divachyk

September is a busy month at my job. I've been lurking though. Hope everyone is doing good!


----------



## bajandoc86

divachyk I hear ya about Sept being a busy month. 

It is baby crop season between Late August to Oct, and September has been NUTS. I am usually the anaesthetist covering maternity op theatre, and I would spend an entire 20 hrs on my feet with back to back c-sections.   On the labour ward at our most frequented hospital - you can easily get upward of 30 regular deliveries on a shift  (8 hr block).


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My Claudie Shipped!

I need to figure out what I want from her BF?:scratchch  

Other than Montego Bay Oil.


----------



## faithVA

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> I know. I might try it too. I need to try the Honey & Sage 1st tho'.
> 
> 
> 
> @chebaby
> 
> CoCasta
> 
> 
> 
> @faithVA  Why are you Crying???? *Yeah...it's pretty old*



Bored. I was hoping it was some new thread that was going to keep me entertained.


----------



## faithVA

I want some more NaturelleGrow but I haven't even opened the 3 I just bought  I need to save my money for this black friday sale and show some patience. 

I think I want to try the Annabelle's as well. 

Not sure why I'm even thinking about buying anything when I don't feel like washing my hair. This cool weather is bringing me down.


----------



## Beamodel

I broke down and got more Shea Moisture Manuka honey. Another masque & the shampoo. 

I won't be participating in Black Friday most likely this year. I'm focusing on use up mode before things either go bad or no longer agree with my hair.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Did you try the OBIA? Or Did you use something else?
> 
> @Ltown
> 
> Nice Haul LT!


 no i havent used the obia yet. today i actually didnt use anything. this is the first time in a long time that my hair looked good on the third day. i usually look crazy by now


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel

I was half-way 'tempted' to go into CVS to look at the SM JBCO.  

But I kept going, because I knew it wasn't something I really need/wanted...but was just close to CVS and the PJ in me wanted to stop.

But I resisted the urge.  Especially since I know I am not a big SM Fan.

I may pick up 1 or 2 items of the JBCO and the Honey (from Tar'get) one day.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair

Yea, I didn't go to CVS because I'm not interested in the JBCO oil. I only wanted the Manuka Honey line from Target. 

It's errrr thang... It beats out a lot of conditioners I have tried.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel said:


> *I only wanted the Manuka Honey line from Target. *
> 
> *It's errrr thang... It beats out a lot of conditioners I have tried.*


 
@Beamodel

Of the 2, this is the only one I would go out of my way to try to find.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *this is the first time in a long time that my hair looked good on the third day. i usually look crazy by now*


 
chebaby

   You a mess


----------



## Brownie518

What's up, ladies..


----------



## chebaby

hey ladies
so my hair is on its last leg. but it still is soft. the only thing i did differently was put castor and moringa on my hair before my leave in

i used vatika frosting on my hair today to refresh.

tomorrow im gonna co wash with darcys pumpkin conditioner used castor and moringa oil and then daddy dew.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel

Left a meeting today (which happened to be across the street from a Target)....see...what happened was....I snatched up x2 of the Hair Masque.  

They had x3 but I left one there.

I was in line trying to decide if I wanted to run back there and grab that last one....but I left it there.

I'm tryna' change my ways!


----------



## bajandoc86

I know this is the hair forum and all but I just need to vent.

I don't kno how long I can manage to work down here in Jamaica. Sigh. I may have to do US exams and do my residency in the States instead (which I am not enthused about because they try to match most foreigners to particular types of specialties - internal medicine, family medicine and pediatrics. All of which I have ZERO interest in). My frustration is at an all time high trying to make it work out here.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

bajandoc86

I hope it works out the way you want it to Ms. Lady!


----------



## bajandoc86

Thank you love IDareT'sHair  Starting over is hard, and thinking about it is overwhelming. But you gotta do what you gotta do.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

bajandoc86

I hope you don't have to do that.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair

I am so thrilled you got two of the Manuka honey masque. I can't wait for you to try it.


----------



## divachyk

bajandoc86, hang in there.


----------



## faithVA

bajandoc86 said:


> Thank you love IDareT'sHair  Starting over is hard, and thinking about it is overwhelming. But you gotta do what you gotta do.



Starting over is hard but it is much easier than years of regret. I say go for it. You are still so young. You may not get what you want immediately but based on the little I know of you, you will be working in the area you desire sooner than you expect.


----------



## divachyk

I picked up Manuka Honey shampoo & masque Beamodel. I will use one of them this weekend. I'm thinking the shampoo and my staple conditioner. I'll try the masque on another day. Don't want to incorporate too many new prods at once.

Beamodel, I'm hoping for good things.

My new growth is loving putting annabelle's hair creme on it relaxer style and baggying: soft, soft, soft.


----------



## chebaby

chello ladies


----------



## Beamodel

divachyk

Our hair normally likes the same stuff. Please keep me posted on the Manuka honey. 

Yes applying APB to new growth is the bidness


----------



## Beamodel

Currently DC'ing with SM Manuka Honey Masque. I love this stuff. 

I was debating on grabbing more of this or getting SD for Black Friday. Needless to say, I ended up getting more of this masque.  

Is it just me or does anyone else hair act better when using hot/warm water...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel

You makin' me jelly I didn't grab up that last Manuka Mask!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My niece came and did my hair tonight.  

She said I have a small patch of breakage in the front.

I am going back trying to reassess what could have possibly caused that?  

So, needless to say, I was not happy.

Will be paying closer attention to my Regi the next few weeks to see if I can pinpoint it.

I did use up x1 Mizani Butter Blends Base (no back ups of this, but I have other base)

I sent her home with APB's Peppermint Pomade and some BoBeam Peppermint Oil.

I may have stuck something else in her bag, but I can't remember what?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I wanna jar of LACE Supreme Butter (especially with Free Shipping). 

If I don't end up getting BM Luscious for BF - at least I'll have this butter which is a very good duplicate.

I'll get the Tropical Blend.


----------



## Brownie518

Hey girls..so that Supreme Butter is nice? IDareT'sHair


----------



## Brownie518

Hey girls..so that Supreme Butter is nice? IDareT'sHair


----------



## Brownie518

Hey girls..so that Supreme Butter is nice? IDareT'sHair


----------



## Brownie518

Whoa triple posts...lol

I did my hair last night.  Finished up Claudie Protein and a shampoo.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

YES!

You had to ask me 3 times uh????

Yep.  Our kind of Butta'


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

I tried to work on my BF List today.  I found 'our' list(s) in my Purse from last year.....

Other than all that stuff I got posted up in that Hattache Cart, I still have some 1-offs.

Are you getting any APB Oil this Sale?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

My Claudie should be here tomorrow! (It's in the City - tracking it USPS)

From her I think I want:
x2 Montego Bay Oils
x1 3 n 1 Cleansing Conditioner 
*Maybe x1 Protein Renew?


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair

I might get some APB...havent decided. I still have a lot.

Im going to stock some Silk Dreams on BF. Some Naturelle, too.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518

Other than what's in my Hattache Cart, all this other stuff I consider 1 offs =

SD I want:
x2 Nourish (Decadence)
x1-2 Mocha Milks *your recommendation*

Naturelle Grow:
x1 Slippery Elm
x1 Herbal Blends

I feel like I'm buying too many Oils (already)


----------



## Brownie518

Too many oils?? Hmph dont get me started on oils. Ridiculous...

IDareT'sHair


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

I know we will be tearin' them thangs up this Fall/Winter....


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> Brownie518
> 
> I know we will be tearin' them thangs up this Fall/Winter....



You know it. I hope winter isnt too harsh this year


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

I still want a couple KV's Oils too!


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> Brownie518
> 
> I still want a couple KV's Oils too!



Me too, girl. LOL! The nerve!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518

I'll be killin':
JBCO Extra Dark
Strong Roots Pimento
KV
HV's Cocosta, AvoSoya, Jardin
PALTAS
Claudie's Montego Bay
EVOO
EVCO
Pure Avocado
Pure Flaxseed
Pure Pumpkin
SD's Nourish *hopefully*
ABP *hopefully*
Afroveda Shikakai *hopefully*


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

What you use last night?  NG or SD-Razz?

Imma use DB DC tomorrow


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> Brownie518
> 
> What you use last night?  NG or SD-Razz?
> 
> Imma use DB DC tomorrow



I used Claudies Deep Moisturizing


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel

Hey Girl!


----------



## Golden75

Happy Saturday!  

I need to start my hair. Feeling very lazy.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair said:


> Beamodel  Hey Girl!



Hi girly IDareT'sHair


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75 said:


> *Happy Saturday! *
> 
> *I need to start my hair. Feeling very lazy.*


 
@Golden75

Hi Ms. G! 

What Are You Using this Week?



Beamodel said:


> *Hi girly*


 
@Beamodel

Sitting here thinking about if Imma go back to once a week starting next month?

Or if I will wait like until maybe November and try to go back to once a week?

I was tempted to pull out my SM Manuka, 

But decided to wait and use DB's Deep Rx Mask instead.

*kicking myself for not snatching that last lonely jar*


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel

My Claudie should be here today. It's Out For Delivery. 

My x2 ED JBCO came yesterday.  

But it's still in the mailbox.

I need to get that out.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair

My wash days are pretty much once a week for the most part still. 

My hair feels so great from that Shea moisture Manuka honey masque. I can't wait to relax next week (@ 10wks post). 

I would love to see how lush and moisturized my freshly relaxed hair will feel with it.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair

I would have been gotten my package out of the mailbox. But then again, my mailbox is attached to my house.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel

I wish mine was.

Mine is in the Middle of this turnaround in my Subdivision.  I hate going to it.

But if/when I have a lot of boxes, they leave them on my Porch.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel said:


> My wash days are pretty much once a week for the most part still.
> 
> *My hair feels so great from that Shea moisture Manuka honey masque. I can't wait to relax next week (@ 10wks post). *
> 
> *I would love to see how lush and moisturized my freshly relaxed hair will feel with it.*


 
Beamodel

Dang!

You make me wanna get x2-3 more of these!....


----------



## Shay72

I'm still here . I went back to work full time mid September and it's been hectic. So here's the short story. I loved grad school but I hated my part time job. When I say hated it, I mean really hated it. So I determined if I hated what I was doing there was no way I would be able to supervise folks doing something I didn't enjoy myself. So I quit the job and grad school. I was jobless for 4 months. I loved it . Financially I was set so it was like a mini vacation. What I truly loved was that it was in the summer! Ya'll know that was my craziest time of year at my last job. 

So now I'm back in the working world. I'm back to my old field but I'm working in a hospital. I'm working with individuals with intellectual and mental health disabilities that are medically fragile. My supervisor will retire either in 2 years (62) or 5 years (65) and she's grooming me  to replace her. She has medical issues of her own so that's why the two years is on the table. It was my plan to move up anyway when she told me she'd been working for the state for 30 years during my interview. I had worked for the state previously so I will plan to retire from it myself. She need to be gone now because she is a f'ing mess. 

I see J Monique is having a sale !


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel

I have my Hattache Cart finalized. 

Now all I need is to see what kind of Sale they have for BF.  

If I can 'prevent' a bunch of separate shipping cost by going to 1 or 2 places that have a variety of sellers/vendors, then that's what I'm doing this year.

So, I'll be looking closely at Hattache, Pampered & Twisted, Sage and Curlmart.

Shipping costs just ain't no fun.  

Too bad I have several 1-offs I can't get from places like that.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72

I'm glad you got that 4month rest.  I'm sure you needed it.  

Are you going back to Grad School?  

Sounds like you like your new job?  I'm sure you'll be a great replacement (when she leaves).

I bought some back ups at J. Monique.  

I'm thinking about switching the Irish Moss & Cocoa for the Ginger Hair Lotion?

I got:
x1 Irish Moss
x1 Hibiscus & Broccoli
x1 Jojoba Treatment

I wonder if I should have kept it?  

The Jojoba Mask will be new for me.


----------



## Shay72

I plan to do a long post in the Hits & Misses thread. I was waiting until I got on my laptop. Most times I access this site from my iphone or iPad because it is faster. But to type something as long as that I would rather be on my computer. Besides I can copy and paste some reviews I have done in other threads into the post using my computer too. I have a MAC which is Apple too so I don't know what this issue is . You know I may use Google Chrome the next time I come on here rather than Safari still don't know that will make a difference since I'm using Safari with my iPhone and iPad too. Ish drives me crazy .


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72

Will wait for your reviews in the Hits & Misses!


----------



## Shay72

IDareT'sHair
I was in grad school for a semester and worked the part time job for 6 months. In my part time job I was implementing behavior plans in the home with children with autism. Once graduated I would have been a Behavior Analyst and I would have been writing behavior plans and supervising staff implementing the plans in the home, school, community, etc. So because I hated it myself, I figured there was no sense in continuing with grad school because I don't believe in asking folks to do something I don't want to do myself. I really thought it would have been similar to what I was doing in inclusion but it was more language based and more like being a teacher (much respect to teachers and I believe we have a few in here) but that's not an interest of mine. I was also doing toilet training . And in ABA things are quite repetitive . I was able to get a little creative but....again I hated it. I felt uncomfortable. I felt out of my element. I can't work like that. I have to enjoy my job or its a no go for me. I have to feel as if I know what I'm doing. I didn't feel that way.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72 said:


> *So because I hated it myself, I figured there was no sense in continuing with grad school because I don't believe in asking folks to do something I don't want to do myself.* *I have to enjoy my job or its a no go for me.*


 
@Shay72

I hear You!  Sums it up for me!

Sounds like you are enjoying your work at the Hospital. That's good work..

Imma probably keep this DC'er (Jasmine A&S in all day)....


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair said:


> Beamodel  I have my Hattache Cart finalized.  Now all I need is to see what kind of Sale they have for BF.  If I can 'prevent' a bunch of separate shipping cost by going to 1 or 2 places that have a variety of sellers/vendors, then that's what I'm doing this year.  So, I'll be looking closely at Hattache, Pampered & Twisted, Sage and Curlmart.  Shipping costs just ain't no fun.  Too bad I have several 1-offs I can't get from places like that.



IDareT'sHair

Sounds good girl. It's best to do a one stop shop. I'm skipping Black Friday this year most likely. I have too much stuff.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel said:


> *I'm skipping Black Friday this year most likely. I have too much stuff*.


 
Beamodel

I should be right here with you!...


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair I used a lot today   Some CJ Argan & Olive to detangle, Redken Cleansing cream, HV Methi Set, and now DC-ing under steamer

But I did manage to finish:

4oz- APB White Choc - 1 backup & a sample of one of hair DC's
JCWDT - no backups - not use if a repurchase, had to bang the bottle against wall to get it out.  Mixed all together since I would not have enough alone to cover my head.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75 said:


> *JCWDT - no backups - not use if a repurchase, had to bang the bottle against wall to get it out.*


 
Golden75

I just look at my x3 Jars.  Scurrrrd to buy the bottle.  

That bangin' against the wall thing reminds me of DB Pumpkinseed.  

Which I wish I woulda'/coulda' gotten in a Jar.erplexed

*good job finishing up stuff g!


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair And DB in imo isn't as bad as WDT, but both are bad and should not be bottled. Maybe if WDT bottle was easier to squeeze, like DB's.  WDT is in a kinda hard plastic bottle.  

Very happy to use some things up.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75 said:


> *And DB in imo isn't as bad as WDT, but both are bad and should not be bottled. Maybe if WDT bottle was easier to squeeze, like DB's. WDT is in a kinda hard plastic bottle. *
> 
> *Very happy to use some things up.*


 
@Golden75

I bought a 16oz with a Flip Top and got a 16oz on a Swap that had a Pump.

Both versions are going to be interesting to get out. 

But I know exactly what you are saying. Darcy's Bottles are definitely more pliable than JessiCurl's hard bottles.

We had read in that other thread, that Pumpkinseed was going to now be in Jars. 

So, needless to say, I was incredibly disappointed when it arrived in a bottle instead of x2 8oz Jars.erplexed

Glad you used up some stuff too!


----------



## Shay72

Brownie518 Beamodel
That's the type of PJ I am. I stockpile staples and back ups for those staples. I'm just starting over again and again bc I keep giving everything away .


----------



## Shay72

Oh yeah I've finished up some stuff too:
KV's Fenugreek oil (1 backup)
HNH's Sea Clay & Bentonite Detox
HNH's Cherry Cocoa Repairing Masque
Claudie's Renew Protein
APB's Not Easily Broken Conditioner

I plan to repurchase all.


----------



## Beamodel

Golden75 said:


> IDareT'sHair And DB in imo isn't as bad as WDT, but both are bad and should not be bottled. Maybe if WDT bottle was easier to squeeze, like DB's.  WDT is in a kinda hard plastic bottle.  Very happy to use some things up.



Golden75

I agree, WDT should be back in a jar. It's too thick and rich for a bottle.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72

Nice Use Up & Repurchase List

Beamodel

I don't know why I'm still holding on to these last x3 Jars of WDT for dear life.  

I need to get to using those.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I finally went and got my Packages out of my Box.

x2 8oz ED JBCO

And my Claudie Order = x1 Iman Hair & Scalp Butter (unscented).


----------



## Shay72

About to go into Target now. Hoping to resist the SM Manuka Honey Masque. Will be getting some body wash though. Passed a CVS on the way so now I know where one is .


----------



## Shay72

Shay72 said:


> About to go into Target now. Hoping to resist the SM Manuka Honey Masque. Will be getting some body wash though. Passed a CVS on the way so now I know where one is .


So happy I resisted the masque bc at the register I got a $2.50 off SM hair care products coupon . I'll wait to see if it goes on sale so I can combine with the coupon. If not, I'll use it before it expires.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

DC'ing with DB Deep Conditioning Hair Mask


----------



## Froreal3

Hi ladies. I'm trying out this Max Hydration method.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Froreal3

Please report with your research findings.


----------



## Froreal3

^^I will. Gave me an excuse to make a couple small purchases. Bentonite clay, Trader Joes TTT and Alikay Aloe Berry Gel.


----------



## Ltown

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Beamodel
> 
> I should be right here with you!...


 


Beamodel said:


> @IDareT'sHair
> 
> Sounds good girl. It's best to do a one stop shop. I'm skipping Black Friday this year most likely. I have too much stuff.


 

Hello ladies! 
today I tried the hv new oil verda? I always forget the names but it nice and thick I have sample bottle. 
Beamodel, there is always sales all year and if we really kept tabs it probably pay out to BF sales. 
IDareT'sHair, i'm sure you can skip BF, Columbus Day, Veterans Day with that stock (not stash) you have
I buy for dd and sister so most of what I get is given away, I'm not press with my hair anymore if I can only find a product to stop the grays from coming back I would stock up on that product


----------



## Beamodel

Ltown

Lol, you are so right!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ltown

Yeah....I can skip all them days!  You are so right.


----------



## Brownie518

Shay72 said:


> Oh yeah I've finished up some stuff too:
> KV's Fenugreek oil (1 backup)
> HNH's Sea Clay & Bentonite Detox
> HNH's Cherry Cocoa Repairing Masque
> Claudie's Renew Protein
> APB's Not Easily Broken Conditioner
> 
> I plan to repurchase all.



I have that Not Easily Broken Conditioner but I haven't tried it yet..still have flashbacks of the Blueberry debacle ... I really need to try it, though. Shay72 how are you using it??


----------



## Brownie518

Speaking of stockpiling staples, I want:

APB Pudding Red Velvet
APB Leave In Red Velvet
APB Ayurvedic creme Birthday Cake
APB Leave In Pineapple Passion
Various APB oils in various scents
A couple more APB pomades


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Won't be stockpiling much. 

I'm already sitting on a real live stockpile up in this piece.

So, Imma be going nice & easy.  

Since I had some sort of 'reaction' from several of the APB Pomades, I'll be using Claudie and some other tried & true staples.  

Will repurchase the APB Bergamont tho'.


----------



## faithVA

With the reviews I ended up buying the SM Manuka masque. But my Target finally got Oyin so I bought a Burnt Sugar Pomade since I need something with the cold weather coming. It didn't work well with my hair last time but I figured it was better than nothing.

I've been doing the MHM off and on for a few months and my hair is really doing so much better. I used the SM Manuka honey when I DCd and then twisted with kknt and the Burnt Sugar Pomade.

I'm going to do a side by side comparison of the different conditioners so I can get a real feel for what works so I know what to buy for black friday. Next wash day I will compare the SM Manuka with the NG Slippery Elm. 

I love having a lot of conditioners


----------



## IDareT'sHair

faithVA said:


> *I love having a lot of conditioners*


 
faithVA

So Do I! 

I can buy them all day everyday.


----------



## chebaby

chello ladies
i co washed my hair today with darcys conditioner, then i added vatika frosting then castor and moringa then daddy dew. my hair feels great. i think this will be my new thing; two oils and a leave in.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

Hey Ms. Che!


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Hey Ms. Che!


 what going on T?

i keep touching my hair at first i thought i was using too much oil but turns out i like it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

Glad things are feeling good and you have HIH Syndrome.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Glad things are feeling good and you have HIH Syndrome.


 you have no idea lol. it feels so different. i was using conditioner left and right, thats why im all out basically, but my hair just wasnt feeling all that.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> you have no idea lol. it feels so different.* i was using conditioner left and right, thats why im all out basically, but my hair just wasnt feeling all that.*


 
@chebaby

Glad things are turning around. 

Are you close to using up anything??


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Glad things are turning around.
> 
> Are you close to using up anything??


 ive used up a ton of things already. right now though i will be through with pumpkin by next week. after that i will go back to finish hugo naturals conditioner.
my cocasta oil is h alf way gone too but you know oils hang on forever. and i have a back up of that.


----------



## divachyk

I used up an Annabelle's hair creme last night. I have like 2 or 3 backups so....

I'm gonna whip out a new APB treat tonight. Which should I use first -- ayurvedic oil or hair / scalp treat?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

divachyk

Nice Stash. I think I have another Hair Tonic x1 Crème and a Pomade.

I haven't looked to see if the Scalp Rx is re-stocked.  It was out a while back.

I need to look.


----------



## divachyk

Thanks IDareT'sHair. I have a few hair masks, puddings, cremes, 1x oil, 1x hair/scalp & several conditioners (DC & RO). I had almost every category of item that she offered at one point. She's since added more products so I'm a little behind the power curve but I'm sure that won't be the case by Black Friday.


----------



## Brownie518

I went into my APB stash, just to take a looksee...

1 Hair Tonic
2 Leave Ins (plus 2 in use)
3 Hair Puddings (plus 2 in use)
2 Hair cremes (plus 1 in use)
2 Buttas (plus 2 in use)
2 White Chocolate mousse DC
1 Not easily broken conditioner
3 pomades
1 Ayurvedic creme (plus 1 in use)

yeah...so...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *I went into my APB stash, just to take a looksee...*
> 
> *1 Hair Tonic*
> *2 Leave Ins (plus 2 in use)*
> *3 Hair Puddings (plus 2 in use)*
> *2 Hair cremes (plus 1 in use)*
> *2 Buttas (plus 2 in use)*
> *2 White Chocolate mousse DC*
> *1 Not easily broken conditioner*
> *3 pomades*
> *1 Ayurvedic creme (plus 1 in use)*
> 
> *yeah...so...*


 
Brownie518

Yeah...So This.....

.................


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> Yeah...So This.....
> 
> .................


IDareT'sHair

 Girl, I know!! I still stand by that wish list I posted though . I'm getting most of that stuff soon...


----------



## bajandoc86

I applied APB Blueberry Cheesecake DC on sopping wet hair, steamed for 15 mins and rinsed out about 70%. While my hair was still drenched from the shower I used the Blueberry Cheesecake LI, APG regular hair creme and topped with ayurvedic oil. .   omgeeeee!! My hair dried and remained moisturised and nice and soft. Its been 4 days later (with no remoisturised or anything) and my hair does not feel dry at all.

She is gonna GET my monies this black friday for sure!


----------



## divachyk

bajandoc86 said:


> I applied APB Blueberry Cheesecake DC on sopping wet hair, steamed for 15 mins and rinsed out about 70%. While my hair was still drenched from the shower I used the Blueberry Cheesecake LI, APG regular hair creme and topped with ayurvedic oil. .   omgeeeee!! My hair dried and remained moisturised and nice and soft. Its been 4 days later (with no remoisturised or anything) and my hair does not feel dry at all.  She is gonna GET my monies this black friday for sure!



Saves this regimen for future reference; bajandoc86 thanks for sharing.


----------



## Golden75

Going to visit mom in Va this weekend, trying to decide on what products to bring.  I only want to bring 1 or 2.  Decisions... so far i'm thinking BM luscious and one of my Belle Butters :scratchch Trying to maintain my straightened hair for 2 weeks so nothing that will cause reversion, yet. 

divachyk I'm jacking bajandoc86 regi too


----------



## Beamodel

divachyk

I wonder if the Manuka honey shampoo tangled your hair because protein is high up on the list. 

I don't know how often I will use the shampoo due to that. My other SM shampoos don't have protein that high. 

For the manuka masque, protein is in the middle of the list.


----------



## divachyk

Girl Beamodel....I was every word imaginable that can be used to describe frustrated. I seen the protein on the ingredients list but thought oh ok...it should be fine. Wrong! I refuse to use it again. It ain't even that serious to be trying to make it work. I will return it to Target if they take it...if not, dh can use it.


----------



## Brownie518

I was at Target and got that Manuka Honey masque on sale...


----------



## Beamodel

I know I can't stretch longer than 10wks. My new growth is dry. It's difficult to comb my hair. 

Tonight I applied Scurl & APB pumpkin fennel oil to my new growth. I cannot wait until Friday to relax.


----------



## divachyk

Beamodel said:


> I know I can't stretch longer than 10wks. My new growth is dry. It's difficult to comb my hair.  Tonight I applied Scurl & APB pumpkin fennel oil to my new growth. I cannot wait until Friday to relax.



I'm at 12 weeks Beamodel which is outside my norm. I hope I don't regret this stretch. I am thinking of touching up around week 14. My schedule is a little hectic right now. I've been keeping my hair in two strand twists to reduce manipulation. That's the only way this is working.


----------



## Beamodel

divachyk said:


> I'm at 12 weeks Beamodel which is outside my norm. I hope I don't regret this stretch. I am thinking of touching up around week 14. My schedule is a little hectic right now. I've been keeping my hair in two strand twists to reduce manipulation. That's the only way this is working.



divachyk

I couldn't even imagine going to 14 weeks. Good luck girly.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

How's Ms. Che today?


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> How's Ms. Che today?


 whats going on?

i plan on co washing my hair tomorrow. it still feels amazing but its getting too frizzy for me. im going to use the same combo i used last time with the vatika frosting


----------



## Beamodel

Hi ladies... 

I'm going to prep my hair for Friday's relaxer...  

Tonight I'm going to wash my hair bc the Scurl is makings hair feel weird now. Like too much glycerin'ish 

I'm going to wash with shea moisture yucca. Then cowash with APB cookie dough moisturizing conditioner. 

Not sure what I will DC with but I know  using lee Stanford tonight right before I DC.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My:
OBIA Naturals
LACE Naturals
BoBeam Hair Care

ALL Shipped!  So, packages are on the way!  

This will prolly take OBIA & LACE off my 1-offs BF List.

*notice i said 'prolly'

Although I do admittedly like LACE's Bramhi DC'er. 

I may pick up another one of those.  

I am using x1 and have 1 Back Up.  I might have x2 Back Ups?

I need to look.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair Hey sis


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My Organic Flaxseed Oil came today.  Rich in Omega's 3,6,9.  

Will be massaging this in.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Hey divas what's going on?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl

Hey Ya' Ms. Curly!

Have you bought anything new lately???

I want more of that J.MoniqueNaturals, but probably won't get it.

I inquired about the Dead Sea Mask. The 16oz and the 8oz are both $10.00. 

The 16oz is OOS, so I'm asking if I can get x2 Jars of the 8oz. *just curious*

If not, I'll just skip it.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair I am so out of the loop these days I have no idea what's new  Y'all need to get me up to speed


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl

Check this out!  They've been getting super GREAT Reviews!  They are having a Sale.

I have the Irish Moss DC'er and the Broccoli Hibiscus but haven't tried them yet.

My last order I purchased: Broccoli Hibiscus, Jojoba DC'er and the Ginger Hair Lotion.


http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=...=OyzAGE4lQRPLeZlnH4eELA&bvm=bv.76802529,d.aWw


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl

You need to get over in that Sales Thread!

I did re-up on OBIA's Babbasu DC'er (it wasn't on Sale tho') and I bought some Shea Butter from BoBeam = FALL10

Liquid Gold also had a little Sale, but it's over.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair Those DC's look  I'm very tempted to get two jars but I have so many DC's right now  I'll keep my eye on this company.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *I'm very tempted to get two jars but I have so many DC's right now * I'll keep my eye on this company.


 
curlyhersheygirl

So Do I Mrs. C It's Shameless.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair I just made a cart over there and backed out. I need to use up more stuff so I can have some fun BF.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *I just made a cart over there and backed out. *


 
@curlyhersheygirl

I know. I kept doing that too! But the PJ got me


----------



## Brownie518

Hey ladies. What's going on


----------



## Brownie518

Hey ladies. What's going on? 

I'm about to wash my hair..


----------



## Brownie518

I am dying to buy something.…APB or Silk Dreams. Nothing else is catching my eye.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

What you usin'?


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair

DC with SD Razz and APB Leave in and Pudding in Cotton Candy. Ill probably add in a little protein with Claudies before my DC


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair

DC with SD Razz and APB Leave in and Pudding in Cotton Candy. Ill probably add in a little protein with Claudies before my DC


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

Nice little Regi Ms. B!

Tomorrow Imma DC w/LACE Bramhi.


----------



## Brownie518

Is that Brahmi real moisturizing??

IDareT'sHair


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

For me, it's been like a Balancer of (Protein/Moisture)


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> Brownie518
> 
> For me, it's been like a Balancer of (Protein/Moisture)



Oh okay...I'm lookin at APB oils and pomades right noe


----------



## Beamodel

Relaxed my hair today. 

Used up 
Shea Moisture Yucca Shampoo
- No back ups but I have the Manuka Honey Shampoo & the Raw Shea Butter Shampoo 

Used up
Shea Moisture Manuka Honey DC
- One back up. Will definitely repurchase


----------



## Lita

Brownie518 said:


> Hey ladies. What's going on?
> 
> I'm about to wash my hair..



Brownie518 Hi! Happy Happy & other vendors are having sales today,I'm getting some goodies..


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Lita

Hey Girl!

I made a Happy Nappy Cart. Not sure if I'll get anything.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel

I bet your Hair came out nice!

I'll wash tomorrow.  Not sure what I'm using?  I'll Pre-Rx with that Shea-Terra Banana Mongongo Hair Treat.  

Will also re-neutralize tho' and probably use Nexxus Emergencee 5-10 minutes and then Steam with LACE Bramhi.

Just came up with a "Mock" Regimen....


----------



## Lita

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Lita
> 
> Hey Girl!
> 
> I made a Happy Nappy Cart. Not sure if I'll get anything.



IDareT'sHair Hello! You know with Happy Nappy you got to get it quick folks don't be playing..Lol

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Lita

Um..Yeah..Ya'll shole do snatch up stuff quick....

I'm still undecided. 

I had some shipping issues with them the last time I placed an order.

I may sit this one out.erplexed


----------



## Brownie518

Lita said:


> @Brownie518 Hi! Happy Happy & other vendors are having sales today,I'm getting some goodies..
> 
> 
> Happy Hair Growing!



Lita

Hey!! What did you end up getting???

I'm at work, doing OT.. but I'm about to do some browsing...


----------



## divachyk

Welcome Back, Life! Class is over. End of fiscal year push is over. Return to normal I go. 

Hey Divas


----------



## bajandoc86

I stay browsing and making mock carts. Mess. LOL!

Can't wait till Black Friday...I will be stocking up for 2015


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

Hey Ms. Lady!  Gone do my Hurr in the a.m.  Hope I finish up something.  

Oh...I think I will actually finish up x1 16oz LIV Neutralizing 'Poo (with Color Guard).  I have x1 16oz back up.

Will probably go back to Isoplus Neutralizing 'Poo after I finish up this brand (Liv).


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

Clawd...I wish I could get offa' this Oil. 

I'm down with the Oil-Shopping.  I seriously need to move on.

I keep wanting to buy Oil, Oil & more Oil.

*hope Nourish comes back and I also want some more AV & KV*


----------



## Lita

Brownie518 said:


> Lita
> 
> Hey!! What did you end up getting???
> 
> I'm at work, doing OT.. but I'm about to do some browsing...



Brownie518 I got Yucca Thickening Growth lotion & Hibiscus scrub..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My J. Monique Naturals shipped.  My OBIA  order is lost in space somewhere.  

OBIA is working with USPS to get it resolved.

Hopefully, it gets skraitened out.  No telling when I'll get it.

My LACE and BoBeam are also on the way!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My:
Liquid Gold Vanilla Crème came today - smells magnificent 
LACE Supreme Butter - Tropical 
BoBeam Shea Butter (in Fruit)

All Came today!

Waiting for:
8oz Black Seed Oil
OBIA Naturals


----------



## divachyk

Random: I tossed out old items from my bathroom stash and it looks so much better. Making room for BF!!


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> My:
> *Liquid Gold Vanilla Crème came today - smells magnificent *
> LACE Supreme Butter - Tropical
> BoBeam Shea Butter (in Fruit)
> 
> All Came today!
> 
> Waiting for:
> 8oz Black Seed Oil
> OBIA Naturals



The bolded sounds good


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *The bolded sounds good*


 

Brownie518

That one totally blew me away (Liquid Gold's Vanilla Crème).  

It smells twice as good as HTN and some of the other Vanilla Cremes out there.

It smells absolutely delicious.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

I finally pulled out my Naturalista.


----------



## bajandoc86

Finally met an APB product I am not gung-ho over = the White Chocolate Mousse DC. It's ok so far....during application my cellies feel nice and soft but not as silky as some of her other DCs. I ended up topping it with the Ultra Conditioning Souffle and man my hair clumped and curled right up. I am half way through my steaming session so I will update after with my final thoughts.


----------



## Froreal3

Hey ladies! Haven't read all the posts, but just wanted to check in. I gave up on the MHM. It was too many steps. Aint nobody got time for all that. I will incorporate Bentonite clay into my regimen to detoxify my hair every so often though. The Alikay Berry gel smells so freakin good...like strawberries. But it doesn't define my hair as well as Eco Styler. 

Right now I've got the last of my Shea Moisture Tahitian Noni & Monoi Deep Treatment. This was good stuff...like a medium/strong protein on my hair. No back ups, will repurchase when I need a good protein on the ground.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My OBIA Babbasu DC'er _finally_ got re-routed and on the way. 

Hopefully, I will get it some time next week.

My J.Monique should be here too sometime soon.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

bajandoc86

I haven't tried any of the DC'ers.  Especially since Brownie had a 'reaction' from one.


----------



## meka72

IDareT'sHair said:


> My OBIA Babbasu DC'er finally got re-routed and on the way.
> 
> Hopefully, I will get it some time next week.
> 
> My J.Monique should be here too sometime soon.



Didn't you have the same problem the first time you ordered the Obia conditioner? I think we both ordered it when it debuted for $10 and I remember having that problem with my Obia package and another vendor. I never could figure out the problem.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

meka72 said:


> *Didn't you have the same problem the first time you ordered the Obia conditioner? I think we both ordered it when it debuted for $10 and I remember having that problem with my Obia package and another vendor. I never could figure out the problem.*


 

meka72

I shole did Gurl....  Wonder what's up with that?

My recent Happy Nappy Honey (x2 orders) never did arrive.  

Both packages were "Returned To Sender" - She said the 1st package came back empty.

I didn't hear from her regarding the 2nd package.  

I did get a Full Refund via PayPal.

When I ordered x2-3 times between BF & Christmas everything arrived w/o incident.erplexed


----------



## IDareT'sHair

meka72

ETA:  Did you/Have you tried the OBIA Babbasu DC'er yet?


----------



## meka72

IDareT'sHair said:


> meka72
> 
> ETA:  Did you/Have you tried the OBIA Babbasu DC'er yet?



Not yet. I've got too many conditioners open already. I have read a couple of reviews of that DC and folks seem to like it. 

I don't think I read your review. What dis you think?

Btw, where dis you get that black seed oil? I checked into Sweet Sunnah products after someone posted about it in another thread. I was about to order the black seed oil but gor pulled away before I could complete the order.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@meka72

I haven't used the OBIA DC'er yet, but wanted a back up (based on reviews) in case I don't order from there BF. 

Really trying to cut down on buying x1 item from a place BF and paying for a bunch of misc. shipping.

I got my Black Seed Oil from ebay


http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-8oz-Pur...512?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item19f2d15150


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair

What up, girlie?? I'm at work and then I'm off till next Sunday, yay!!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> What up, girlie?? *I'm at work and then I'm off till next Sunday, yay!!!*


 
Brownie518

That's Nice Gurl!  *i'm jelly*

Girl, nothing.  Just chillin'.  Massaged in some PALTAS.  

Decided to use this for a bit to help with that 'spot' my niece found.erplexed

Will rotate it with ED JBCO and Strong Roots Pimento.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

I think you'd really love that Vanilla Crème from Liquid Gold.  

I want another one of those.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> I think you'd really love that Vanilla Crème from Liquid Gold.
> 
> I want another one of those.


IDareT'sHair

I think I would, too. I might try that next sale 
I pulled out my APB Hair Creme in Lemon Pound Cake  I'll be getting that, Red Velvet, and Pineapple Passion next round. 

 I keep adding to my list, you know


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518

Yeah, I really liked that Red Velvet Cake too. 

I still have a Caramel Crunch. *not too fond of that one* it's sickeningly sweet. At first I liked it (or so I thought).

I wish I had another Burfday Cake or a Red Velvet. I may have burfday someplace. 

I need to look.

I think I like:
Red Velvet
Buttercreme
Marshmallow
Burfday Cake

In those types of scents. 

I didn't really care for Cookie Dough either.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> Yeah, I really liked that Red Velvet Cake too.
> 
> I still have a Caramel Crunch. *not too fond of that one* it's sickeningly sweet. At first I liked it (or so I thought).
> 
> I wish I had another Burfday Cake or a Red Velvet. I may have burfday someplace.
> 
> I need to look.
> 
> I think I like:
> Red Velvet
> Buttercreme
> Marshmallow
> Burfday Cake
> 
> In those types of scents.
> 
> I didn't really care for Cookie Dough either.


IDareT'sHair

I have all of those . Love them, too! I have Cookie Dough but it's a bit much sometimes. I usually avoid caramel because it usually is too overwhelming, too sweet, like you said.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *I usually avoid caramel because it usually is too overwhelming, too sweet, like you said.*


 
Brownie518

Yeah...it is.


----------



## Brownie518

I'm about to go make a mock cart with all my LeaveIn/Puddings in all my scents. She should make a little bundle with Leave In and Pudding. I might get that one she has with the conditioner, Leave In or Pudding, and Hair Creme. 

IDareT'sHair


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

Caramel Crunch might not be bad in an Oil.  Because the Oil might balance it out some.


----------



## Brownie518

I think I might try the Pumpkin Fennel Oil in Red Velvet next..that Hurry Up and Grow Oil is the bomb!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *I'm about to go make a mock cart with all my LeaveIn/Puddings in all my scents*. She should make a little bundle with Leave In and Pudding. I might get that one she has with the conditioner, Leave In or Pudding, and Hair Creme.


 
@Brownie518

Lemme know what you come up with...... *sounds yummy*


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

I haven't bought any of the oils yet. 

I'd like to have the Coffee one. And a few others.

Especially since I've been on this oil-kick lately. I need to look at APB's Oils.

I think there was a Carrot one or Broccoli or something I had my eye on.


----------



## Brownie518

The oils really make my hair so soft and smooth! Love the blend of oils that she uses. Yeah, that Carrot joint is on my list, too. 

So far, my cart has:

Leave In - Red Velvet, Pineapple Passion
Pudding - Lemon Pound Cake, Pineapple Passion
Ayurvedic creme - Red Velvet
Pumpkin Fennel Oil - Red Velvet


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518

My APB Oil-Cart has:

Coffee - Birthday Cake
Carrot & Barley - Red Velvet
Green Power House -Marshmallow Clouds
Alfalfa & Broccoli - Buttercreme

All Oilzzzzzzzzz


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair

Dang, all them oils. You know I want to but...you know  I'm going to do a soak with KV Amla Brahmi Bhringraj Fenugreek blend  when I get home. 

I got my mother hooked on APB Leave In now. Hmph, she have to get her own, though  I gave her my Vanilla Bean. I didnt like that smell.


----------



## bajandoc86

Y'all got me wanting to go make a mock cart...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *I got my mother hooked on APB Leave In now. Hmph, she have to get her own, though  I gave her my Vanilla Bean. I didnt like that smell.*


 
Brownie518

Look here Pusha' you better give Mama some more of that APB.  

Hmph. All that APB you sitting on over there. 

For Shame.

Girl...Give her some more stuff!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My J.Monique may come today.  It's here in the City. 

My OBIA is also on the way finally.  Was originally suppose to arrive 10/2.


----------



## oneastrocurlie

IDareT'sHair said:


> My J.Monique may come today.  It's here in the City.
> 
> My OBIA is also on the way finally.  Was originally suppose to arrive 10/2.



IDareT'sHair 

How long did your J. Monique order take? Curious as I just ordered for the first time.


----------



## faithVA

My Hookie Do is on its way. I hope I can find some hair I like to make a short wig. I would really like to wig it this winter.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> I finally pulled out my Naturalista.


 i love naturalista

i got my package thank you.

guess what i found stashed under my bed and forgot all about puttng it there? 2 16oz bottles of shescentit. one avocado and one pom. conditioner  i knew i wasnt crazy. i thought i have another avocado conditioner but i couldnt find it so i thought well maybe i did use it lol.

today i cleansed with the cd hair milk cleansing conditioner the texture is amazing. i didnt try to detangle with it though even though the bottle says you can. then i conditioned with pumpkin seed conditioner, added vatika frosting, then kbb silky something and topped it off with castor and moringa


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

Dang Che!  You pullin' errrthang out & using it!....


----------



## IDareT'sHair

oneastrocurlie

Prolly about a week to 10 days?  I ordered it last weekend like around Sept. 26-28 and it should arrive today.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

I have a full size Naturalista Juicy sitting in a Hattache Cart.  Part of my BF Haul.

Right now, I'm using a 2oz sample I got on a 'Swap' with Golden75.

Remember...I had ordered a full-size from them a while back, but she was taking too long so I cancelled and got a refund.

So, this time, I will order it from someplace else (Hattache) and will hopefully get it quick - they have fast shipping.

Most of my BF will be at either Hattache and/or Pampered & Twisted, Curlmart, AveYou and/or Sage.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Dang Che! You pullin' errrthang out & using it!....


 i got to i missed using the good stuff


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> I have a full size Naturalista Juicy sitting in a Hattache Cart. Part of my BF Haul.
> 
> Right now, I'm using a 2oz sample I got on a 'Swap' with Golden75.
> 
> Remember...I had ordered a full-size from them a while back, but she was taking too long so I cancelled and got a refund.
> 
> So, this time, I will order it from someplace else (Hattache) and will hopefully get it quick - they have fast shipping.
> 
> Most of my BF will be at either Hattache and/or Pampered & Twisted, Curlmart, AveYou and/or Sage.


 you will love it


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> i got to *i missed using the good stuff*


 
chebaby





chebaby said:


> *you will love it*


 
chebaby

I   it already!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My OBIA made it here today.  And also my J. Monique Naturals.  Nice!  

I was happy to get a package or 2 today.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> I have a full size Naturalista Juicy sitting in a Hattache Cart. Part of my BF Haul.
> 
> Right now, I'm using a 2oz sample I got on a 'Swap' with Golden75.
> 
> Remember...I had ordered a full-size from them a while back, but she was taking too long so I cancelled and got a refund.
> 
> So, this time, I will order it from someplace else (Hattache) and will hopefully get it quick - they have fast shipping.
> 
> Most of my BF will be at either Hattache and/or Pampered & Twisted, Curlmart, AveYou and/or Sage.


 


IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @chebaby
> 
> *I  it already*!


 the texture is awesome right?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@chebaby

Yeah it is.  

I hope that 'consistency' issues are all worked out. 

Especially iff-ima' hafta' drop $22.99 for it.

I don't want no mess!


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Yeah it is.
> 
> I hope that 'consistency' issues are all worked out.
> 
> Especially iff-ima' hafta' drop $22.99 for it.
> 
> I don't want no mess!


 yea it better be, cause that butta is pricey but it is worth it


----------



## Froreal3

Yall are buying errthang up in here huh?! 

I'mma have to seriously order just from Pampered & Twisted and/or Hattache on BF. I want too much stuff from different vendors.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

Yeah...And I can see it lasting a long time too!  *excited*


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Froreal3

Right now that's my BF Game Plan. 

So far, Hattache has most of the items I want.

Maybe a little CM, Pampered & Twisted, AveYou and maybe Sage sprinkled in.

But so far, most of it will come from Hattache.


----------



## Lita

IDareT'sHair said:


> My OBIA made it here today.  And also my J. Monique Naturals.  Nice!
> 
> I was happy to get a package or 2 today.



IDareT'sHair I got 2 packages today as well..J.Monique Naturals & DIHB etsy....

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita

IDareT'sHair Do you have a big BF list..I don't think I'm buying to much this BF,I'm buying so much stuff now..Lol

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita

I should have brought more from J.Monique, but I have to make space for other new products...

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Beamodel

Used the Shea moisture Manuka honey shampoo tonight. It's nice. It Cleansed my hair without stripping it. 

I will use it up but I think cream of nature shampoo and other Shea  moisture shampoos are better. 

I'm currently doing a protein treatment. I have a tad bit of SSI okra and HV Methi tea. Next protein treatment, I will use the remainder of those two up.


----------



## Lita

Beamodel said:


> Used the Shea moisture Manuka honey shampoo tonight. It's nice. It Cleansed my hair without stripping it.
> 
> I will use it up but I think cream of nature shampoo and other Shea  moisture shampoos are better.
> 
> I'm currently doing a protein treatment. I have a tad bit of SSI okra and HV Methi tea. Next protein treatment, I will use the remainder of those two up.



Beamodel The poo isn't bad, but I wasn't woed by it..The Mask is still awesome as ever & the conditioner.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Beamodel

Lita

Yes, I agree with everything you said


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Lita

My Hattache Cart is currently at about $215.00.  (Excluding any Sales Discount and Shipping Charges).erplexed


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby 

Hey Ms. Che!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Used Up:
x1 Bottle of PALTAS BKC (Hair Tonic) - Have x1 back up.  

Will order at least x2 more Friday.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Hey Ms. Che!


 hey

what you up to?

i was gonna co wash today but didnt have time. but tomorrow im gonna co wash and use the same combo as last time. im thinking this vatika on wet hair under leave in is enhancing every leave in i use.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> hey
> 
> what you up to?
> 
> i was gonna co wash today but didnt have time. but tomorrow im gonna co wash and use the same combo as last time. *im thinking this vatika on wet hair under leave in is enhancing every leave in i use.*


 
@chebaby

Nice!

Girl, ain't nothin' happenin'. 

Tryna' see what I can See!... #typicalpjmove

ETA: I don't think nothin' can enhance naturalista juicy


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Nice!
> 
> Girl, ain't nothin' happenin'.
> 
> Tryna' see what I can See!... #typicalpjmove
> 
> ETA: I don't think nothin' can enhance naturalista juicy


 im so glad you like it
im getting a jar for bf too by then my hair should be long enough for a proper bun. right now its a baby bun

i was thinking about getting my god sister to braid my hair but you know how i am with braids


----------



## Froreal3

Just used APB Moisturizing Condish in Honey Dew to condition after my shampoo just now. Smells really yummy. Softens hair really nicely too. 

I'm trying to use up Oyin Hair Dew, but I'm inclined to just put some of her Honey Dew Ayurvedic Cream in my hair so I can still smell like honey dew.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> im so glad you like it
> im getting a jar for bf too by then my hair should be long enough for a proper bun. *right now its a baby bun*
> 
> *i was thinking about getting my god sister to braid my hair but you know how i am with braids*


 
chebaby

*cackles at baby-bun*

Um...Yeah... 3 Days Max with the Braids


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> *cackles at baby-bun*
> 
> Um...Yeah... 3 Days Max with the Braids


 
nah once i actually went 2 1/2 weeks


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *nah once i actually went 2 1/2 weeks*


 
chebaby

OH Yeah....I member dat!


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> OH Yeah....I member dat!


 those 2 1/2 weeks seemed like 2 1/2 years


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *those 2 1/2 weeks seemed like 2 1/2 years*


 
chebaby

You like to pay in your Hurr too much.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> You like to pay in your Hurr too much.


 i really do after 3 days im like i wonder if my hair grew. i should take a braid out and see.


----------



## Brownie518

Hey girls. How's everyone??? I'm enjoying my week off!!

I plan to pull out all my products (gasp!) tomorrow and reorganize. Should be interesting...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *I plan to pull out all my products (gasp!) tomorrow and reorganize. Should be interesting...*


 
Brownie518

Glad you are having a Great week Off Ms. B! *enjoy*

Gurl....You know I can't wait to hear about this


----------



## DoDo

I finished up Shea Moisture Purification Masque 1x.

It was my trusty and reliable co-cleanser/pre-cleansing Rx. I will repurchase but I need to try to finish some things first.


----------



## Lita

IDareT'sHair said:


> Lita
> 
> My Hattache Cart is currently at about $215.00.  (Excluding any Sales Discount and Shipping Charges).erplexed



IDareT'sHair Your not playing...Lol

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Lita

It's like about x15-16 items.  

And it doesn't include whatever discount they might offer (which  I hope is a "good" one).


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Thinkin' 'bout what Imma use tomorrow? 

My 1st time going back to once a week. I want to try to do this through the Fall/Winter.

Cutting my x2 a week back to x1. Hopefully, I can make it.

Nursing the spot in my front. (Rotating PALTAS, ED JBCO, Strong Roots, KV and probably TPS).

If I change from Oils, I'll pull out Claudie's Iman Hair Butter

Hopefully, I can make some progress from now till end of year.


----------



## Brownie518

I used that Manuka Honey...it was okay. Not as moisturizing as I normally like but it would do in a pinch. 

I just massaged in Not Easily Broken comrade..love that stuff.


----------



## Lita

Brownie518 said:


> I used that Manuka Honey...it was okay. Not as moisturizing as I normally like but it would do in a pinch.
> 
> I just massaged in Not Easily Broken comrade..love that stuff.



Brownie518 Not easily broken pomade is really good I applied some on my scalp lastnight,I like that you don't have to use a lot.


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *I used that Manuka Honey...it was okay. Not as moisturizing as I normally like but it would do in a pinch. *
> 
> *I just massaged in Not Easily Broken comrade..love that stuff.*


 
Brownie518

Hmph.  Interesting about Manuka Honey Mask? :scratchch 

Lita and Brownie518 

Something in many of those Pomades made me Itch. 

Which is really to bad for me.



Lita said:


> *not easily broken pomade is really good I applied some on my scalp lastnight,I like that you don't have to use a lot.*
> 
> 
> Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Ltown

Hello ladies! 
it's fall and cold here(hate the cold). I'm not doing anything fancy or creative with hair. I was going to order komaze protein strengthener but it's $12 with discount and $7 for shipping. I don't want anything else so I'll pass on that and find a protein conditioner at Sally's.


----------



## Lita

IDareT'sHair said:


> Brownie518
> 
> Hmph.  Interesting about Manuka Honey Mask? :scratchch
> 
> Lita and Brownie518
> 
> Something in many of those Pomades made me Itch.
> 
> Which is really to bad for me.




IDareT'sHair Wow,sorry to hear that .I wonder what caused it.


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## divachyk

Hope all is well IDareT'sHair. Keep a watch on it. We can have any setbacks up in this camp.


----------



## divachyk

I've been massaging my new growth with soultanicals knot fairy and it's keeping it nicely manageable. I'm 14 weeks post. I'm stalling on getting a touch up because I either have a whacko growth cycle or had some breakage. I'm thinking the latter.


----------



## Evolving78

divachyk said:


> I've been massaging my new growth with soultanicals knot fairy and it's keeping it nicely manageable. I'm 14 weeks post. I'm stalling on getting a touch up because I either have a whacko growth cycle or had some breakage. I'm thinking the latter.


  something I need to look into?


----------



## divachyk

shortdub78 I have used it for a week or so and really like it. Let me use it for another week to be on the safe side and I will give you my thoughts. Cool?


----------



## bajandoc86

Soultanicals has improved her products? Last time I tried out her knot sauce and one of the butters (can't remember the name) initially my hair felt awesome...in a couple hrs it felt DRY.

I browsed her site recently and the stuff sounds yummy...but i dunno. I want to know what you ladies think?

What are your fave products? And how do they perform after application.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@bajandoc86

Yeah...the stuff 'sounds' good....

But I just can't get with all the other drama with Shipping etc.....

*you know...the dog ate my homework type emails & apologies*

So, I haven't bought anything from them in a while.erplexed


----------



## IDareT'sHair

divachyk

Thanks Ms. Lady!

Yes, I am trying to circumvent any potential long term setbacks


----------



## rileypak

bajandoc86 

I'm fond of the Mango Dip Detangling Slip. It's been a super detangler/pre-poo for me but that's all I buy from her. I haven't tried it in any other capacity despite its label claims (leave in, rinse out, deep conditioner [not sure on this one]).

The shipping is supposed to be 1-2 business days now since they've moved to a new location and bigger warehouse. I haven't purchased from them in a while so I can't attest to that.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

So, I looked at Tangles & Beyond (lurking at work) and I could not get the site to work to Shop.

It said the site was being worked on....erplexed...


----------



## bajandoc86

I am here looking closely at the ingredients of the mango dip vs the knot sauce. I wonder if the guar gum in the knot sauce is what make my hair super sticky and then dry.

My hair also isn't a HUGE fan of aloe vera juice. It also makes my hair feel weird when it is very high up in the ingredient list.


----------



## divachyk

bajandoc86 IDareT'sHair rileypak

Long, long ago ST had this opportunity to be a part of her test group. I submitted my name but never received products yet I received many promises the products would come. Over a year went by, still no products. I decided to drop her a note at random a few months ago to see what's the deal. She apologized, thanked me for keeping in touch and sent me a few items. I was hoping to get mango dip because IIRC Golden75 and EnExitStageLeft love it. I received everything but that. I may order some though since I'm trying to make this stretch last a little longer. I haven't used much of anything I've received from ST but I will report in as I crack new things open.


----------



## rileypak

divachyk said:


> bajandoc86 IDareT'sHair rileypak
> 
> Long, long ago ST had this opportunity to be a part of her test group. I submitted my name but never received products yet I received many promises the products would come. Over a year went by, still no products. I decided to drop her a note at random a few months ago to see what's the deal. She apologized, thanked me for keeping in touch and sent me a few items. I was hoping to get mango dip because IIRC Golden75 and EnExitStageLeft love it. I received everything but that. I may order some though since I'm trying to make this stretch last a little longer. I haven't used much of anything I've received from ST but I will report in as I crack new things open.



divachyk that's good that they still honored providing the products.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> Brownie518
> 
> Hmph.  Interesting about Manuka Honey Mask? :scratchch
> 
> Lita and Brownie518
> 
> Something in many of those Pomades made me Itch.
> 
> Which is really to bad for me.


IDareT'sHair

Itchies? I wonder what did that..that's too bad!

Yeah, the Manuka was just okay....


----------



## divachyk

I was happy that they did rileypak


----------



## Golden75

bajandoc86 said:


> I am here looking closely at the ingredients of the mango dip vs the knot sauce. *I wonder if the guar gum in the knot sauce is what make my hair super sticky and then dry.*
> 
> My hair also isn't a HUGE fan of aloe vera juice. It also makes my hair feel weird when it is very high up in the ingredient list.



bajandoc86 I have this same prob with Knot sauce, so I only use it for detangling right before I wash.  But Mango I can use all day.  Didn't even think to look at ingredients.  I need to take a look.  Good observation!


----------



## divachyk

I posted this in what did you buy but posting here also....today's purchases. 

Curlformers (extra wide & long)

Komaza...
Coconut Damage Control Serum 
Pona Hair and Scalp Treatment
Bountiful Mane Scalp Serum (formerly called lengthening serum)
Protein Hair Strengthener	

I was tempted to wait until Black Friday but I really want to get my healthy hair process moving along vs. waiting. The above products were recommended as a result of my hair analysis. Perhaps I can re-up during Black Friday if any of these items become staples.


----------



## Froreal3

Just purchased

SSI
2 Riche
2 Cutie Pie leave ins (for dd, not part of my stash count)
1 Cococream

SD
2 VS
2 Razz
1 MSI

I'm about to go in on APB and get:

3 Buttas (Pumpkin, Honey Dew, Birthday Cake)
3 Hair Creams (same scents)
2 Oils (Oats & Olive in Birthday Cake, Pumpkin Fennel in Honey Dew)
2 Pomades (Noni Papaya Acerola, Hibiscus Fenugreek)
2 Whipped Cleansers

If I click pay now on APB, I won't do much if any hair related Blk Friday shopping. Will probably just get a couple bottles of Komaza Protein Strengthener.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

divachyk

Thanks for your dialogue on ST'icals.  Very interesting.  

If you do get the Mango Dip or Berry Dip, keep me posted on your results.

At the present time, I have no desire to purchase from that line unless I get it from someplace like Pampered & Twisted or Hattache or someplace like that. 

They bring too much Drama to my Shopping experience and ANGTFD.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Froreal3

Are you doing your BF Haulin' early?  Sounds like quite a bit.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

I have no idea which ingredient set my scalp Afire!:burning:

But it has to be 'common' in all the formulations I tried.


----------



## bajandoc86

I am thinking to get any soultanicals products from Tendrils and curls or another online retailer as well IDareT'sHair.


----------



## Froreal3

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Froreal3
> 
> Are you doing your BF Haulin' early?  Sounds like quite a bit.



For SD, yes. This is what I would have bought on Blk Friday anyway. I don't wanna wait since these are my staples and I'm running low.

For SSI, these are my staples and I didn't wanna wait.

For APB. Those are my staples too, but I just kept adding stuff to the cart.  I realistically will just place a small order from her now and then a little more on Blk Friday.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Finished up:
x1 Methi Step 2 (for Cowashing) I have x1 back up


----------



## Froreal3

Ok, so I just ordered from APB: Not as much as originally planned, but I'll wait till Blk Friday to get anything else. I decided to hold off on all the creams and buttas because I already have enough of those. I did get the butta in birthday cake because I wanted to try it in this scent and with the new consistency.


2 oils (Oats & Olive in Birthday Cake, Pumpkin Fennel in Honey Dew)
2 Pomades (Noni Papaya Acerola, Hibiscus Fenugreek)
1 Whipped Cleanser (in Birthday Cake)
1 Butta (Birthday Cake)


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Froreal3

Nice Haul


----------



## Ltown

IDareT'sHair said:


> Brownie518
> 
> I have no idea which ingredient set my scalp Afire!:burning:
> 
> But it has to be 'common' in all the formulations I tried.



IDareT'sHair, hope you feel better and find the trouble.  Our body change and what was good last month can be bad today.  You know me and citrus.   I was eating shrimp/tuna for years and now I'm allergic to them both.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> Brownie518
> 
> I have no idea which ingredient set my scalp Afire!:burning:
> 
> But it has to be 'common' in all the formulations I tried.



IDareT'sHair

Sorry to hear that!!!! Hopefully you can figure out the culprit.

I still havent gotten any of the newer ones. I pulled out the Hurry Up and Grow one yesterday.


----------



## bajandoc86

I spent the day cleaning my apt. I need to not be cheap and go rehire my helper. I ain't bout this cleaning and tiding on my one free weekend a month. Nuh uh.


Me and boo are headed out for a movie and some drinks later. I've decided to actually wear my hair in a style. It's been so long, poor man probably won't recognise me. LOL.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Ltown @Brownie518

Thanks Ladies! 

There has to be one common ingredient in all the ones I used but I don't care enough to try to isolate it. 

I'll just move on to something else, there are plenty of other things out there. 

I know the Bergamont works for me and the Hair & Scalp Treatment (which I have used in the past) and it was good.


----------



## Shay72

Still alive & kicking . My boss is trying to kill me with her lazy a$$. So when I get home I'm exhausted and don't want to do jack. I'm starting to come up for air now bc I've been there for a month and things aren't taking me as long.

I need to work on my Black Friday list. It will most likely include the following vendors: Happy Nappy Honey, J Monique's Naturals, Hairveda, APB, and Keravada.


----------



## Shay72

Brownie518
I was using the Not Easily Broken conditioner as my light protein cowash conditioner.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72

Well...You said she was/is getting ready for you to take her 'spot' when retires.

What can you tell me about Oil Rinsing?

Question: If I slap oil on top of my DC'er to Steam with, isn't that a loose form of an oil rinse?


----------



## Shay72

IDareT'sHair
I oil, rinse, then cowash. Another way is to oil then cowash out the oil. So yes, I guess your version can be a loose version.


----------



## divachyk

Hey Ladies!!

I really need to do my hair today so I can enjoy my off day tomorrow but I'm so not in the mood.


----------



## chebaby

chello ladies

i colored my hair yesterday i colored it with dark and lovely blonde but it came out a cute brown. in another month i may lighten it some more im really loving it. its been a long while since ive had color since i had henna.

so today i co washed with the last of my darcys pumpkin, used vatika frosting, kbb silky smooth or whatever its called followed by castor and moringa and did a w&g.

its taking a while for my hair to dry but its still soft though


----------



## chebaby

im really liking this oil, leave in, oil thing ive been doing.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@chebaby

CHE-LLLLOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> CHE-LLLLOOOOOOOOOOOO


  hey girl


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *hey girl*


 
chebaby

So, you liking being a light-brunette eh?


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> So, you liking being a light-brunette eh?


 yea i needed something different. as long as i keep up the moisture i should be good. and now that i have the cd cleansing conditioner i dont have to use actual shampoo.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

Please keep your Moisture Game Up!


----------



## Brownie518

Hey, ladies. 

I had a nice DC session with my beloved SD Razz!! 

Here's some of things I've finished in the past few weeks:

SD Razz
SD Vanilla Silk
APB Pudding in Birthday Cake - 2
APB Leave In - Birthday Cake
APB Hair Tonic
Claudie's Reconstructor - no back up 
8oz ceramide oil mix - rice bran, grapeseed, wheat germ  
CD Marguerite's Magic

I have backups for everything except that Claudie's...


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair Have you tried Baby Bubba Castor Pudding?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Golden75

Hey G-Money!

Waz Up?

Naw...it sounds like something for Natchas. I thought it might have 'hold' so I passed.

I hear the Avocado Milk is good.

Here's what I've have/tried: Castor DC'er, Peach Pomade. I also have the Nectar Spritz (haven't used it yet).


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *Hey, ladies. *
> 
> *I had a nice DC session with my beloved SD Razz!! *
> 
> *Here's some of things I've finished in the past few weeks:*
> 
> *SD Razz*
> *SD Vanilla Silk*
> *APB Pudding in Birthday Cake - 2*
> *APB Leave In - Birthday Cake*
> *APB Hair Tonic*
> *Claudie's Reconstructor - no back up *
> *8oz ceramide oil mix - rice bran, grapeseed, wheat germ  *
> *CD Marguerite's Magic*
> 
> *I have backups for everything except that Claudie's...*


 
Brownie518

Hey!

How'd that little 'Inventory' Project you were suppose to be working on go?

Did you start?


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Golden75
> 
> Hey G-Money!
> 
> Waz Up?
> 
> Naw...it sounds like something for Natchas. *I thought it might have 'hold'* so I passed.
> 
> I hear the Avocado Milk is good.
> 
> Here's what I've have/tried: Castor DC'er, Peach Pomade. I also have the Nectar Spritz (haven't used it yet).


 
@IDareT'sHair Thanks, that's what I wanted if for, hold. I gotta keep my eye out for sale from someone that carrie it.

G-Money.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Golden75

I think Hattache does or is it Pampered & Twisted or both???

OT: I've always wanted to try OYIN's Boing or Shine & Define, but always thought both had "Hold" so I've skipped.


----------



## Golden75

I been using HH Pink Berry and Tutti Frutti for over a week.  It has kept my hair feeling nice. Gonna try and ride it till I finish it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75 said:


> *I been using HH Pink Berry and Tutti Frutti for over a week. It has kept my hair feeling nice. Gonna try and ride it till I finish it.*


 
Golden75

I like both of these........

I just had quick a flashback of her BF-2013 Implosion.


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Golden75
> 
> I like both of these........
> 
> I just had quick a flashback of her BF-2013 Implosion.


 
IDareT'sHair I usually think about it when I use the products.  That was some craziness


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Golden75
> 
> I think Hattache does or is it Pampered & Twisted or both???
> 
> OT: I've always wanted to try OYIN's Boing or Shine & Define, but always thought both had "Hold" so I've skipped.


 
IDareT'sHair Shine & Define does have hold.  And I think Boing may too.  I was debating on trying Boing, but my impression was it's more for wash n go.  I ain't bought that life.  Learned my SSK's lesson .  If my Target ever carries Oyin and they have Boing, I'll get from there since I can return if need be 

I plan to check Pampered & Hattache for sales, one of them sell it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Hey Girlzzzzz!

Where errbody at 2-nite?...

I'm in the mood to buy something. 

I'm trying to hold out and catch this Mission-Condition Sale in a couple more days.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Golden75
> 
> I like both of these........
> 
> *I just had quick a flashback of her BF-2013 Implosion*.





Golden75 said:


> @IDareT'sHair *I usually think about it when I use the products.  That was some craziness*



I still can't believe all that mess erplexed


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

Hey Ya' Brownie-B!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Duplicate......................


----------



## IDareT'sHair

You getting any b.a.s.k. 15%

@Brownie518


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair

Well, my inventory is all pulled out. I have two narrow units with sliding baskets that I'm using for stuff I use a lot. The rest is going into a cabinet, and I only need one shelf. So, it's not as bad as I thought. I found some old crap that had to be tossed but not too much.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> You getting any b.a.s.k. 15%
> 
> @Brownie518


IDareT'sHair

Nah..not for no fifteen...


----------



## bajandoc86

15%??? After they had people waiting so long for them to reopen?

No ma'am.


----------



## Beamodel

Hi ladies. 

I used SM Manuka Honey Shampoo, APB Blueberry Cheesecake DC followed by HH pink lemon berry mimosa. Sealed with APB pumpkin & fennel oil. 

Been in lurk mode lately...


----------



## Lita

BASK what a disappointment..Sorry,%15 discount no thanks & was looking for some new hair goodies..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Beamodel

Used up HH Pink Lemon Berry Mimosa (original). 

I have 1 back up if the original and 2X the newer version (Hibiscus Mimosa).


----------



## IDareT'sHair

re: b.a.s.k. (or whatever it's gone be called) - 

They are currently tentatively on my BF for (x1 Whiskey b/up and x1 Cacao b/up).

I currently have: x3 YAMs x2 Whiskey Vanilla's and x1 Cacao.

I won't be hurt if I don't get the back ups. So if the sale is just kinda meh....I'll KIM.

Most of my entire BF list are b/ups anyway, for the most part.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair

I think I have 1 1/2 Whiskey still. Good stuff. I think I have one Apple Sorghum in use, no back ups. That's all for b.a.s.k..

I did add Dumb Blonde Reconstructor to my wish list. I'm going to check Marshalls/TJMaxx for one of the big joints with the pump.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

Hey Ms. B!  Yeah....kinda disappointed b.a.s.k. saw the need to go the Spa-line Route.  

Not sure how I'll move forward with this line.  I'll wait to see what folks say/think about the re-branded stuff.


----------



## Froreal3

Morning ladies! Been mostly lurking. School and work is a lot. Anyway, I used As I Am Cleansing Pudding on my twists yesterday and some Trader Joes TTT afterward. Then I used some Oyin Hair Dew sealed with SSI Seyani. Twists feel nice, but it's time to do them over again. They're looking kinda crazy.


----------



## divachyk

shortdub78 after continued use, I really like ST knot fairy. However, I think you could find something on the ground just as effective so I wouldn't run out and buy it without there being a sale.

OAN, I was rummaging through my samples bin and ran across a small sample of mango dip. I guess I received it with my order that I placed a year plus ago. I hope it's still some good. So it's best used as a pre-poo EnExitStageLeft rileypak Golden75 and others who love it?


----------



## Evolving78

divachyk said:


> shortdub78 after continued use, I really like ST knot fairy. However, I think you could find something on the ground just as effective so I wouldn't run out and buy it without there being a sale.  OAN, I was rummaging through my samples bin and ran across a small sample of mango dip. I guess I received it with my order that I placed a year plus ago. I hope it's still some good. So it's best used as a pre-poo EnExitStageLeft rileypak Golden75 and others who love it?


  Shea Moisture Shine and Hold spray has been added to my holy grail list! It replaced silk dreams waterfalls must spray I am running out of.


----------



## divachyk

Komaza Shipped


----------



## rileypak

divachyk said:


> OAN, I was rummaging through my samples bin and ran across a small sample of mango dip. I guess I received it with my order that I placed a year plus ago. I hope it's still some good. So it's best used as a pre-poo EnExitStageLeft rileypak Golden75 and others who love it?



divachyk I love it that way because it's the only way I've bothered to used it . It makes my hair really soft and helps me detangle with ease.


----------



## EnExitStageLeft

divachyk

I actually sold my mango dip before trying it fully. Now that Knot Sauce is my jammy. I love it so much I have 64 oz. on deck as we speak


----------



## divachyk

Oh yeah that's right...you like knot sauce. EnExitStageLeft


----------



## Froreal3

divachyk said:


> @shortdub78 after continued use, I really like ST knot fairy. However, I think you could find something on the ground just as effective so I wouldn't run out and buy it without there being a sale.
> 
> OAN, I was rummaging through my samples bin and ran across a small sample of mango dip. I guess I received it with my order that I placed a year plus ago. I hope it's still some good. So it's best used as a pre-poo @EnExitStageLeft @rileypak @Golden75 and others who love it?



I love the Mango Dip as a prepoo/detangler. It's really good at detangling. I have used it as a leave in before. It was nice that way too. But I prefer the Knot Sauce as a leave in.


----------



## Golden75

divachyk said:


> @shortdub78 after continued use, I really like ST knot fairy. However, I think you could find something on the ground just as effective so I wouldn't run out and buy it without there being a sale.
> 
> OAN, I was rummaging through my samples bin and ran across a small sample of mango dip. I guess I received it with my order that I placed a year plus ago. I hope it's still some good. So it's best used as a pre-poo @EnExitStageLeft @rileypak @Golden75 and others who love it?


 
divachyk I use it mainly as a detangling-moisturizer.  Or to detangle right before wash, but not necessarily as a pre-poo.  It's just awesome at detangling.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My Mission-Condition is here in the City (Already).  

The Sale just started 10/15.  

This is definitely a 180 from the 1st time I ordered.

Hopefully, everything is correct this time.

So Here's what I "Ordered":
Marshmallow & Honey DC'er
Tropical Fruit Hair Mask
Banana, Cacao & Argan Hair Mask
Cheapskate R/O 16oz (Cranberry)


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Will do my Hair tomorrow.  

Will probably steam with L.A.C.E. Bramhi.  I love that DC'er. 

It's either that or Darcy's Deep Conditioning Hair Mask (also another fav).

Probably won't finish up anything this wash day.

I did finish up x1 Strong Roots Red Pimento.  I have a b/up on the way.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

FYI:

Curlmart has 20% & Free Shipping.  Code = spooky

Golden75

Hey G Monnneeeeee! I see you.


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair   I'm holding my coins till BF, in case I want a few things.  I am really not trying to buy anything right now.  

I need to figure out to pull out this weekend.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75

What you pullin' out for the weekend?  

I'll probably cowash with AV's Coconut Conditioning Hair Milk.  

It the Slippiest of the Slippiest ev-errrrrr!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75

By the time BF gets here, I'll be almost through.  

I think Imma jump on that QB Sale and snatch a BRBC.  Right now I have a 16oz resting in a Cart.  

I also wanted some of that Aepithfodkdlkfdklj Butter, but it has OOS.  I'll check back on that one.

I can't wait on chebaby to buy it and decide she doesn't like it for the 99th time, which is how I've gotten most of my QB.

Either that, or on a Swap with one of Ya'll. 

So, this will kinda like my real 1st time actually buying some QB.


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair I was almost tempted by qhem, but not gon' do it!  And I have not QB in my stash, not even a sample.  This is actually kinda disturbing to me... I need to double check I don't have any


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Golden75
> 
> What you pullin' out for the weekend?
> 
> I'll probably cowash with AV's Coconut Conditioning Hair Milk.
> 
> It the Slippiest of the Slippiest ev-errrrrr!


 
IDareT'sHair I really don't know.  I haven't washed in like 3 weeks .  I made sure to get some wear of my straight hair.  So def something .  I do think I will test drive the Ouidad Oil Cleanser, thinking I should slap on some protein, so may some BASK Whiskey.  Now I dunno if I want use SSI Curl Moist, something MHC, something SD, or DB Mask.  I don't think I have any DC's open.  I'll dig around tonight.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75 said:


> *And I have not QB in my stash, not even a sample.* This is actually kinda disturbing to me... I need to double check I don't have any


 
Golden75

Neither do I. 

I haven't had any sense I used up my Aepotihkdkala Butter



Golden75 said:


> I really don't know. I haven't washed in like 3 weeks . I made sure to get some wear of my straight hair. So def something . I do think I will test drive the *Ouidad Oil Cleanser,* thinking I should slap on some protein, so may some *BASK Whiskey.* Now I dunno if I want use *SSI Curl Moist, something MHC, something SD, or DB Mask.* I don't think I have any DC's open. I'll dig around tonight.


 
Golden75

Isn't it wonderful to have so many 'good' things in your stash!....

So many delightful, delicious, delectable products!

It's just a 'pleasure' to have such a nice variety of stuff to choose from.

Hmph.  Who said being a PJ is over-rated! Betta' ask somebody.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Golden75
> 
> By the time BF gets here, I'll be almost through.
> 
> I think Imma jump on that QB Sale and snatch a BRBC. Right now I have a 16oz resting in a Cart.
> 
> I also wanted some of that Aepithfodkdlkfdklj Butter, but it has OOS. I'll check back on that one.
> 
> I can't wait on @chebaby to buy it and decide she doesn't like it for the 99th time, which is how I've gotten most of my QB.
> 
> Either that, or on a Swap with one of Ya'll.
> 
> So, this will kinda like my real 1st time actually buying some QB.


 lmao 
i am a little insane when it comes to qhemet


----------



## Froreal3

Golden75 said:


> @IDareT'sHair I was almost tempted by qhem, but not gon' do it!  And I have not QB in my stash, not even a sample.  This is actually kinda disturbing to me... I need to double check I don't have any



Not gon do Qhem either.  I did take a little looksie and put a coupla things in a cart though.


----------



## Froreal3

All is right with the world.    Still love getting goodies. 



Sent from my Snow White Frost Galaxy S4 using LHCF


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *lmao *
> *i am a little insane when it comes to qhemet*


 
chebaby

Um...yeah...*cough*

But Hey...Thanks for introducing me to the Line!....


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Um...yeah...*cough*
> 
> But Hey...Thanks for introducing me to the Line!....


 lmao you are very welcome.

i was thinking today how i wanted to try her hair gel again i mean since the oil is my new love that oil goes a long way too, for it to me in that timy bottle.


----------



## divachyk

I'm passing on Qhem as well. My BF list is slim right now. I'm only interested in NG and APB thus far. I'll have to assess in Nov and see what I'm working with.


----------



## Froreal3

For Blk Friday I will get a couple APB hair creams, Komaza Protein Strengthener. I don't really see anything else I want...


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair said:


> Golden75  Neither do I.  I haven't had any sense I used up my Aepotihkdkala Butter Golden75  Isn't it wonderful to have so many 'good' things in your stash!....  So many delightful, delicious, delectable products!  It's just a 'pleasure' to have such a nice variety of stuff to choose from.  Hmph.  Who said being a PJ is over-rated! Betta' ask somebody.



IDareT'sHair I do enjoy having all these options.  But also I get overwhelmed.  I don't mind tons of dc's & r/o's its leave-ins & moisturizers i can't finish.


----------



## Golden75

chebaby said:


> lmao you are very welcome.  i was thinking today how i wanted to try her hair gel again i mean since the oil is my new love that oil goes a long way too, for it to me in that timy bottle.



Shoot this reminds i wanted that oil since forever.   Errruhhh whens that sale end?


----------



## divachyk

Froreal3, I just purchased from Komaza so I'm good there. I wish my package would hurrup and get here. Was hoping to use it this weekend but that's not gonna happen. It's still sitting in Cally.


----------



## Brownie518

Hey, girls. Not too many bitin on Qhem..I won't be getting anything. Nothing I want/need there. I was about to place an APB order but thought of my stash and passed.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@chebaby

You know you ain't gone use that mess. 

And you know I really don't use 'much gel'...

Good you can get QB locally.

@Brownie518

*cackles at your abp stash* I know it's totally insane.

Dang, it looks like Imma be the only one tryna' get some QB tomorrow.

Hmph.  Where curlyhersheygirl at?  I know she'll get down.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak Lita

I got my Mission-Condition.  Order Correct.  Everything looks wonderful.  

Didn't open & smell anything except the Cranberry Cheapskate (R/O) Smells Cranberry-y.

I really could place another order (but I won't).


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Guess I'll pull out the ED JBCO 

I've been killin' it already and Winter ain't even got here yet.

I wish I would have remembered to get from CM:
x1 Oyin Handmade BSP
x1 Oyin Handmade Sugar Berries 

Back ups of both. 

I wonder how long the 20% & Free Shipping lasts?  

Maybe I'll wait until BF.


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> rileypak Lita
> 
> I got my Mission-Condition.  Order Correct.  Everything looks wonderful.
> 
> Didn't open & smell anything except the Cranberry Cheapskate (R/O) Smells Cranberry-y.
> 
> I really could place another order (but I won't).


 
IDareT'sHair mmmm cranberry!  I'm glad your order arrived as intended


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak

Yep.  It's here.

Are you getting any Qhemet with me tomorrow?oke:

Since I got Mission-Condition with you....you gotta get QB with me!..


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> rileypak
> 
> Yep.  It's here.
> 
> Are you getting any Qhemet with me tomorrow?oke:
> 
> Since I got Mission-Condition with you....you gotta get QB with me!..



IDareT'sHair  I've actually never even considered them. Let me go check it out and see :scratchch


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> *I've actually never even considered them.* Let me go check it out and see :scratchch


 
@rileypak

Say What Nah?....

You mean you never had an interest in Amala & Heavy Crème? 

No Burdock Root? No Cocoa Tree Detangling Ghee? No Moringa? No Olive & Honey Hydrating Hair Balm? No Aepitophika Butter?

*dead*


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak
> 
> Say What Nah?....
> 
> You mean you never had an interest in Amala & Heavy Crème?
> 
> No Burdock Root? No Cocoa Tree Detangling Ghee? No Moringa? No Olive & Honey Hydrating Hair Balm? No Aepitophika Butter?
> 
> *dead*



Nope not at all! But now that I've perused the site that honeybush gel and moringa serum sound yummy


----------



## Beamodel

Used up...

Hairveda Methi 
SSI okra

Mixed them together for my protein treatment


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel said:


> *Used up...*
> 
> *Hairveda Methi *
> *SSI okra*
> 
> *Mixed them together for my protein treatment*


 
Beamodel

Very Nice Combo!  Nothing like a good Protein Treatment!

Do you have back ups?  And/or are you repurchasing?????


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair

My bad. No back ups. Will repurchase both of them at some point but I need to use up some other things. 

I'm moving on to my next protein treatments (Bask Whiskey) & (Lee Staffard Growth Treatment).


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel said:


> My bad. No back ups. Will repurchase both of them at some point but I need to use up some other things.
> 
> *I'm moving on to my next protein treatments (Bask Whiskey) & (Lee Staffard Growth Treatment).*


 
Beamodel

Nice choices!

Good Job at using up stuff!


----------



## Froreal3

Used up Oyin Hair Dew. No back ups, will repurchase. It's a staple. My staple moisturizing lotions are Hair Dew & ST Knot Sauce.  Think I will pick up some "sauce" soon.

Used up (just a smidgen left) of my beloved SD Razz today. Have two more on the way (whenever she ships it out ), so looking forward to that. In the mean time, I will use some of this SSI Riche.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel Froreal3

Good Job using stuff up.  Ya'll are on it!

I hope to have several things used up by BF.

*OT*: I never did receive any type of Code for KV for leaving that Review on Amazon....


----------



## Froreal3

^^^IDareT'sHair I was wondering about that. I was tempted. Did they mean "order" as in just one thing? Or did they mean a real order?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Froreal3

Girl...I don't know what they meant??

All I know is I ain't heard nothing from them.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

DUPLICATE POST


----------



## bajandoc86

Hey y'all! 

I finally unpacked the last couple boxes since I moved recently...(6 months ago  ) and rediscovered some goodies!

I found a brand new never opened bottle of QB Cocoa Tree Detangling Ghee   I also found a jar with 1/3 left of CTDG and a full bottle of the Olive and Honey Balm.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

bajandoc86 said:


> *I found a brand new never opened bottle of QB Cocoa Tree Detangling Ghee   I also found a jar with 1/3 left of CTDG and a full bottle of the Olive and Honey Balm. *


 
@bajandoc86

Dang!  

It was like you did your own QB Haul out of your Stash!


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair said:


> Beamodel Froreal3  Good Job using stuff up.  Ya'll are on it!  I hope to have several things used up by BF.  OT: I never did receive any type of Code for KV for leaving that Review on Amazon....



IDareT'sHair

I didn't even bother with leaving a review. To be honest if I was gonna purchase something from them and read the reviews on Amazon I would think it's sketchy. 

Everyone review is pretty much on the same date. If they were smart, they should have emailed that mailer at different times to different ppl.


----------



## Froreal3

^^^True Beamodel. smh. They don't have the stuff I liked anyway. All the bottles are only 4oz. now and they did away with the cowash/dc thingy, which was really good.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel

Yeah...nothing.erplexed


----------



## Beamodel

Froreal3

They play too much with sizes and prices. I like APB Ayurvedic oil better anyways. 

I like KV too, don't get me wrong but nah... They play let's make a deal way too much.


----------



## bajandoc86

IDareT'sHair 

I know right! Lol! I got so excited I immediately took down one of my celies and applied some CTDG and the Honey Balm. 

My proposed BF Haul this year. This list is subject to change. 

Silk Dreams
Razzberry x2 that every one is raving about
Vanilla Silk x3
Wheatgerm Butter Condish x2 
Bling Butter (maybe)

Oyin Handmade
Hair Dew

APB look
LI x3 - Honey Dew, Mango Papaya, Lemon Pound Cake 
Ultra Conditioning Souffle x3 - Watermelon, Honey Dew, Sweet Pumpkin Spice
Hair Creme x3 - Birthday Cake, Lemon Pound Cake, Sweet Pumpkin Spice
Hair Pudding x3 - Honey Dew, Mango Papaya, Watermelon or Birthday Cake
Oils x4 - Hurry up and Grow, Ayurvedic, Green Powerhouse, Hibiscus & Fenugreek
Pomades x3- Not Easily Broken, Hibiscus & Fenugreek, Green PowerHouse
Broccoli & Avocado Smoothing Conditioner
Hibiscus & Pomegranate Deep Conditioner
Blueberry Cheesecake Deep Conditioner
Not Easily Broken Herbal Conditioner
Green Powerhouse Strengthening Conditioner

b.a.s.k. (or whatever they are called now)
Apple & Sorghum Hair Syrup
Vanilla Whiskey Reparative Hair Soak

Naturelle Grow (their DCs sound amazing)
Marshmallow Root & Slippery Elm DC
Mango & Coconut Water DC
Herbal Blends DC 

Soultanicals (maybe)
Knot Butter
Mango Dip 

Henna Sooq
Henna
Indigo

So ummm yea.  

APB better come with some GOOD deals for BF cause I am feenin' after her stuff.


----------



## divachyk

My Komaza did arrive today!!! I'm was excited but then I got annoyed because I realized I forgot to order the coconut pudding. Oh well.


----------



## Beamodel

Repost from the relaxed thread 

Since I've switched to Affirm Fiberguard Mild, this is what my "processed" hair looks like and I love it. It's not bone straight and its not tightly coiled.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

bajandoc86

Nice BF List. 

I need to review and take some notes.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel

Nice Texture.  That's why I like it too.


----------



## bajandoc86

IDareT'sHair

I didn't buy much last year during BF, so I am ready to go this time around. 

And since I started hardcore protective styling, playing with hair products on wash day is the most hair excitement I experience these days.  I be hype to crack open a new DC. 

I am a DC junkie too. I looooovvvesss me a good DC.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair said:


> Beamodel  Nice Texture.  That's why I like it too.



IDareT'sHair

Thanks girly!

I'm debating on if I want to get some bee mine DC from CurlMart. I don't need anymore darn DC's though.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel

I love that BM DC'er.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

bajandoc86

I know. Me too. 

I got so many DC'ers it ain't even funny.


----------



## Golden75

Decided to use CJ Repair Me on dry hair, Ouidad Oil Cleanser/Poo, and MHC Olive You.  So far so good.  MHCOY has slip ridiculousness!! Lawdamercy!  

Still not sure what I'm doing for BF.  I really don't need a thing. But I think I want a few things  

I may look at QB again, everything probably gone now, not crazy bout that shipping.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Golden75

Yeah...I'm still ticked about that Shipping. 

I did try to go in & cancel (so I could get something from someplace else) 

and it said my order was "Processing" so it could not be cancelled. 

But I thought about it HARD. 

I could have/should just paid @chebaby to get it for me on the Ground.erplexed

Or wait until she bought some and decided again for the millionth time she didn't like it.


----------



## Brownie518

Hey, ladies. What's goin on?


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Beamodel @Froreal3
> 
> Good Job using stuff up.  Ya'll are on it!
> 
> I hope to have several things used up by BF.
> 
> *OT*: I never did receive any type of Code for KV for leaving that Review on Amazon....


IDareT'sHair

Did you send them the link to the review? I didnt get a code either...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

Yes I did and I asked "where my code at?"


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518

Waiting on:
Qhemet Biologics
LACE
Pampered & Twisted (x2 b.a.s.k. Whiskey-Vanilla 30% off)


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> Yes I did and I asked "where my code at?"


IDareT'sHair

 I know you did, too..



IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> Waiting on:
> Qhemet Biologics
> LACE
> Pampered & Twisted



Waiting on:
My APB stash to dwindle down to sensible 
My KV oils stash to get down to 5 bottles


----------



## Brownie518

I need some shampoo. I wonder when SD Go Moist will be back??? 
I'm using HTN SLS free shampoo right now...and I've been killin the Lotion/Oil combo. I want to get another 12oz of the Lotion before the end of the year. 

IDareT'sHair


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *I know you did, too..*
> 
> 
> 
> *Waiting on:*
> *My APB stash to dwindle down to sensible *
> *My KV oils stash to get down to 5 bottles*


 
@Brownie518

Pfffft. What's my name???? Hmph. You know I did.

Um...You need to be Waiting.... Look Luck with that.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> I need some shampoo. I wonder when SD Go Moist will be back???
> I'm using HTN SLS free shampoo right now...*and I've been killin the Lotion/Oil combo. *I want to get another 12oz of the Lotion before the end of the year.


 
You know when we be killin' it....we _really_ be killin' it

Speaking of SD's....I wonder when that Nourish Oil will be back.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> Pfffft. What's my name???? Hmph. You know I did.
> 
> Um...You need to be Waiting.... Look Luck with that.


IDareT'sHair

Yeah, I know, right 



IDareT'sHair said:


> You know when we be killin' it....we _really_ be killin' it
> 
> Speaking of SD's....I wonder when that Nourish Oil will be back.



I've been wearin' it out!!! 

All the good stuff is out of stock, besides the conditioners  I have one inch of Nourish left in my bottle


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

Speaking of Oils.....I still want a Large Montego Bay from Claudie and some Shikakai Oil from Afroveda (which I'll get from Hattache).


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> Speaking of Oils.....I still want a Large Montego Bay from Claudie and some Shikakai Oil from Afroveda (which I'll get from Hattache).


IDareT'sHair

I'm still working thru my Montego Bay. Doing overnights and whatnot... I want some Normalizing conditioner and more Reconstructor from her.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

If I won't be able to pick up some Nourish, I might get some HTN Oil.  

Even though KV Oils smell good...nothing smells as good (to me) as that Decadence.  

HTN would be a replacement but even still not as nice smelling.

So I hope Nourish is available soon.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> If I won't be able to pick up some Nourish, I might get some HTN Oil.
> 
> Even though KV Oils smell good...nothing smells as good (to me) as that Decadence.
> 
> HTN would be a replacement but even still not as nice smelling.
> 
> So I hope Nourish is available soon.


IDareT'sHair

Yeah, I need my Nourish.  I will definitely be getting more HTN Oil when I get more Lotion. Staple for real!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *Yeah, I need my Nourish*.  I will definitely be getting more HTN Oil when I get more Lotion. Staple for real!


 
@Brownie518

Um...Yeah...My unrelenting 'fixation' on that durn Nourish Oil is all Your Fault!


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> Um...Yeah...My constant 'fixation' on that durn Nourish Oil is all Your Fault!


IDareT'sHair

Yeah, it is!!  I kept tellin' you that you would love it!!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518

Girl...who knew it would be so hard to get?? 

That Durn Mess Don't make no sense....


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

I got shipping info already for my Volka


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> I got shipping info already for my Volka


IDareT'sHair

That was quick..so what's the change for b.a.s.k. besides the name?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

I saw where they were discussing several formulation changes.  

From what I read, it seemed like the Body Products had undergone several changes.

It sounded as though they are suppose to be trying to go "Mainstream" into a Spa-Line.

I will be searching for replacements.  Glad 'nothing' was really a Ride or Die for me from that Line.

I wish I coulda' snatched that Cacao Bark from Pampered & Twisted especially at 30%.  

I would have gotten x1 of those and x1 Whiskey-Volka.

I have x3 unopened YAM's.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

Oh and the Packaging also changed. 

I can do without any of it though.  I'll use up what I have.

I won't 'necessarily' miss it tho'.   

And I've never tried any of the body stuff although I was always curious about them.  

Just never pulled the trigger on any of it.


----------



## DoDo

I really hope Bask aka Bekura doesnt change their Palm Tapioca Deluxe Hair Creme formulation.

It was my ride or die. It was like my Qhemet AOHC without the glycerin.

It figures that once you depend on something from a vendor it disappears .


----------



## IDareT'sHair

DoDo

I always wanted to try the Palm Tapioca and the Java Bean, but I never did.

Did not care for the Apple Sorghum.  I just couldn't make it work for me no matter how hard I tried.  

I did like the scent though.


----------



## DoDo

IDareT'sHair said:


> DoDo
> 
> I always wanted to try the Palm Tapioca and the Java Bean, but I never did.
> 
> Did not care for the Apple Sorghum.  I just couldn't make it work for me no matter how hard I tried.
> 
> I did like the scent though.



IDareT'sHair

The Palm Tapioca and the Java Bean were my dream team this summer. I would blow my hair out lightly and then plait my hair up with a spritz to moisturize and those products to style and seal. My hair was bouncy, sheeny, stretched and defined. Now they have to go and fix what is not broken because marketing to the 'sun-kissed' seems too limiting to them. I am disappointed.

The apple sorghum looked like something that wouldn't work for me so I didn't try it. Its basically straight sorghum molasses and oils. My hair would not do well with all that stickiness.

It's okay though. My PJ adventures shall continue .


----------



## divachyk

I visited Komaza's site to check the shipping on one item (curly pudding) and it's $10. I paid that for 4 products. I don't get the shipping rate.


----------



## Froreal3

^^^divachyk the only reason I haven't already purchased my beloved Komaza PT is because the shipping for two items it just ridiculous. I can't. I may as well wait for blk Friday. They have timely shipping during Blk Friday, so whatever "discount" they give will at least cover shipping costs.


----------



## Golden75

divachyk said:


> I visited Komaza's site to check the shipping on one item (curly pudding) and it's $10. I paid that for 4 products. I don't get the shipping rate.



divachyk Thats why I haven't purchased from Komaza.  I think they offer free shipping after spending a certain amount.  I'll see what they are doing BF.  I wanted the QB Castor but it was like $7 to ship


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75

That QB Castor & Moringa is only 2oz isn't it G-Monneee?


----------



## DoDo

Golden75 said:


> divachyk Thats why I haven't purchased from Komaza.  I think they offer free shipping after spending a certain amount.  I'll see what they are doing BF.  I wanted the QB Castor but it was like $7 to ship



Golden75

I have never tried the castor and moringa. How is it?


----------



## divachyk

Froreal3 Golden75, I emailed Komaza to request a discount and understanding of shipping. I have spent a grip (in my opinion) with them with doing the hair analysis & ordering products. If they can't help me with this one item, I will be very disappointed and my glowing reviews of them won't quite be the same. Keep you all posted.


----------



## Ltown

Hi ladies!
I've seen some BF list in the works; as usual I don't have one, I'm organizing my stash now and it's pretty full right now. I have things I won't buy any longer like HV red tea gel/moisturizer. That Komaza protein looks good but I won't bother with high shipping when I can get another protein conditioner besides my hair thrives on protein and curl junkie, Shesentit, aphogee have been good enough.


----------



## DoDo

Ltown said:


> Hi ladies!
> I've seen some BF list in the works; as usual I don't have one, I'm organizing my stash now and it's pretty full right now. I have things I won't buy any longer like HV red tea gel/moisturizer. That Komaza protein looks good but I won't bother with high shipping when I can get another protein conditioner besides my hair thrives on protein and curl junkie, Shesentit, aphogee have been good enough.



Ltown

I love that Curl Junkie Repair Me .


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair said:


> Golden75  That QB Castor & Moringa is only 2oz isn't it G-Monneee?



IDareT'sHair  yes only 2oz.  DoDo i never tried it, but wanted to for awhile.


----------



## Golden75

My Walgreens has the SM purification mask on clearance $5.29.  I almost got 3, but just grabbed one.  I have several in stash.  So check your Walgreens if you're near one.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75

Yeah...I saw that it was 2oz.

Ltown

I have a lot of things from various lines I'll be 'weeding' out to in 2015.


----------



## Shay72

IDareT'sHair said:


> Beamodel Froreal3  Good Job using stuff up.  Ya'll are on it!  I hope to have several things used up by BF.  OT: I never did receive any type of Code for KV for leaving that Review on Amazon....


Ya'll know me. I got the email and said I ain't doing that ish .



Golden75 said:


> My Walgreens has the SM purification mask on clearance $5.29.  I almost got 3, but just grabbed one.  I have several in stash.  So check your Walgreens if you're near one.


I was at Walgreen's today and saw that. I didn't buy any. I forced myself to focus. I was there to purchase Castile soap. I've been interested in it for a bit. I love that it's multipurpose. I saw that Dr. Bronner's was $17.49 for 32 oz. and another brand had it for $12.49. I got the other brand. I had just placed an order with Vitacost for some whey protein. I should've checked on castile soap. I'm pretty sure I would've gotten a better deal and qualified for free shipping .


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72 said:


> *Ya'll know me. I got the email and said I ain't doing that ish* .


 
Shay72

Gurl....


----------



## bajandoc86

I make sure I keep up with the hair forum...exposing these vendors and their ****. Ain't nobody got time nor money to be wasting on these fools.

Believe there WILL be another vendor selling goodies with marshmallow root, slippery elm, avocado oil and aloe vera juice. Don't get hype nah. I will get me a DC somewhere else.

*********


----------



## DoDo

Golden75 said:


> IDareT'sHair  yes only 2oz.  DoDo i never tried it, but wanted to for awhile.



Golden75

At 2 oz I can see why you haven't tried it yet.

I can't see myself paying what they want for two oz worth of product. It would only last me 2 days (if I stretch it ).


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72

How's your BF List looking?  Any good stuff on there? 

I can always count on you to help me add to my want-list.


----------



## DoDo

bajandoc86 said:


> I make sure I keep up with the hair forum...exposing these vendors and their ****. Ain't nobody got time nor money to be wasting on these fools.
> 
> Believe there WILL be another vendor selling goodies with marshmallow root, slippery elm, avocado oil and aloe vera juice. Don't get hype nah. I will get me a DC somewhere else.
> 
> *********



bajandoc86

Yaaass!!!


Preach!!


----------



## Shay72

IDareT'sHair said:


> Shay72  How's your BF List looking?  Any good stuff on there?  I can always count on you to help me add to my want-list.


Funny you ask. i'm working on it right now. I'll post it tonight. Keravada got removed .


----------



## Shay72

BLACK FRIDAY LIST 

APB
Hibiscus & Pomegranate Conditioner
Not Easily Broken Conditioner
Iced Coffee Cowash
Coffee oil 
Green powerhouse oil
Hibiscus & fenugreek oil

HAIRVEDA-deluxe sizes 
Moist PRO
Moist Condition 24/7
Creamy Hair Cleansing Rinse 

HAPPY NAPPY HONEY (AKA HONEY'S HANDMADE)
Knot in My Fro Joe
Knot Going Bananas
Pink Sugar Hibiscus Plant Deep Conditioner 
Cherry Cocoa Moroccan Repairing Masque 
Bentonite & Sea Clay Conditioning Mask 
Maybes:  Yucca Mango & Honey Thickening Growth Lotion, Blueberry Yogurt Hair Mask 

J MONIQUE'S NATURALS
Hibiscus & Broccoli DC
Irish Moss & Cocoa DC
Bentonite & Rhassoul Detox Hair Mask
Green Tea & Honey Conditioner
Green Tea Leave In Conditioner 
Maybe: Detangle Me Lemon

Not sure about quantities but most likely will only be 1 of each. These products last quite awhile and some I still have now. In addition to the other lovely products I have.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72 said:


> BLACK FRIDAY LIST
> 
> *HAPPY NAPPY HONEY (AKA HONEY'S HANDMADE)*


 

Shay72

I forgot they changed their name.

Nice List!  I'll study it later too (thanks for posting)

I'm sorry HNH/HH didn't work out for me.  I ordered twice from them last BF w/o incident.

I would love to re-visit this line.  When I tried recently, it just didn't happen for me.  

Not sure if I'll try again.erplexed


----------



## IDareT'sHair

*Its easier for me to post my Hattache List:*
x2 Afroveda Shikaki Oils
x1 Brown Butter Beauty Babbasu DC'er (Back Up - have x2)
x1 SSI Coconut Sorbet (Back Up)
x1 SSI Seyani Butter (Back Up)
x1 SSI Juicy Berry Buttercreme Frosting
x1 SSI Exotic Pomade
x1 BlueRoze Pumpkin Puree (Back Up - have x2)
x1 Strong Roots Red Pimento Hair Oil (Back Up)
x1 MHC Buttery Soy (Back Up)
x1 Naturalista Juicy
x1 Purabody Mango Tea Scalp Butter (Back Up)
x1 Darcy Botanicals Eucalyptus & Mint Scalp Butter


----------



## IDareT'sHair

*Here's my Proposed 1-Offs(In no particular order)*:
Silk Dreams x2 Nourish 
Claudie Revitalizer x2 Montego Bay Oil
J. Monique (various)
Pampered & Twisted (various) Alikay, BelNouvo, BlueRoze, etc..
Curlmart (various) ED JBCO
AveYou (various)
Sage (various)
Mission Condition 
Miscellaneous


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75 said:


> *My Walgreens has the SM purification mask on clearance $5.29. I almost got 3, but just grabbed one.* I have several in stash. So check your Walgreens if you're near one.


 

Golden75

Hmph.  I bet I woulda' snatched all three of 'em.  

Pfft. $5.29 bet I woulda'


----------



## divachyk

Komaza First Impression: Y'all know I hate using protein with a passion but things seemed all good with using Komaza Protein Strengthener. It didn't make my hair feel protein-like at all. Matter fact, I liked all the products -- pona hair & scalp, bountiful mane & coconut serum. My hair felt soft & fluffy after it was all said and done. I'll report back if that changes as the days go by.


----------



## Lita

IDareT'sHair said:


> rileypak Lita
> 
> I got my Mission-Condition.  Order Correct.  Everything looks wonderful.
> 
> Didn't open & smell anything except the Cranberry Cheapskate (R/O) Smells Cranberry-y.
> 
> I really could place another order (but I won't).



IDareT'sHair My mission -condition will be here tomorrow..


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

divachyk

I Agree.  Komaza is a nice solid line.  

I hate that they kept messing around with my Scalp Butter. (A definite Winter Staple)

Last Winter they didn't carry it (said it was being re-formulated).  Brought it back in the early Spring.  And Now...........

It's being reformulated again. 

Too frustrating.  This is the only thing I continuously purchase from the line.

I expressed my displeasure to Jenn both times. I told her if I had known that, I would have stocked up on it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Lita said:


> *My mission -condition will be here tomorrow..*
> 
> 
> Happy Hair Growing!


 
Lita

What all did you end up getting from Mission-Condition?  

I'm kicking myself for not picking up another one of those Honey DC'ers.


----------



## divachyk

IDareT'sHair, I'm all for improvements and upgrades with electronics, cars, gadgets, technology, etc but not hair products. Reformulations scare me.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

divachyk

Um..Yeah..

There was nothing wrong with the original product. 

So now, we are looking at x2 Recent Reformulations in a Year. 

I need to find a suitable permanent replacement and not rely on  this particular product anymore.

I think I have x2 Jars of the 2nd iteration.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My Qhemet Biologics and my LACE Shipped.


----------



## divachyk

IDareT'sHair, that's team too much! I have major side eye when reformulations happen. On the old I'm like pshhh, this mess...obviously this isn't all that great because why else would they reformulate. On the new I'm like,  do I want to a gamble and have my hurrr on da flo' -- heck no!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@divachyk

Sometimes they say they can no longer get a certain ingredient from a supplier etc.....they always give a variety of reasons for reformulations and most of the time I get it.

Not sure of their reason with this particular product?erplexed

But twice in one year is a bit much. Will be on the search for a permanent replacement.


----------



## divachyk

I heard back from Komaza and she extended the sale to me. I purchased the coconut pudding for $8 but shipping still was $9. I'm even more annoyed because had I ordered this on my original order, it would have been free shipping. Oh well, the oversight was my fault, but still.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

divachyk

That's terrible Girl. 

These vendors are too much.

The Product is Eight and the Shipping is Nine.

You know that don't make no kind of sense.erplexed

If the other stuff hasn't arrived yet, why can't she add them with your order?

Or did you already get the other items?

*I think you said they came already?*  They normally ship FAST


----------



## divachyk

Turrrrible is right IDareT'sHair. I only ordered it because I really wanted to complete my purchases with Komaza and move on. I received my other items over the weekend. The coconut pudding suppose to be great for blocking the effects of humidity which we have year around.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

divachyk

Did you have any that Cash you could use to apply to your order?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My 1st CM Order should be here tomorrow (x1 Liter of Elucence Balance Conditioner back up).

Not sure when my 2nd one will Arrive (x1 DevaCurl No Poo back up). 

If the Sale is still on Friday, I'll get my BSP & Sugar Berries Pomade (back ups for both) if they are still In-Stock.


----------



## divachyk

IDareT'sHair, I used up most of my points/cash on the original purchase but I did have $3 to apply toward this purchase. That knocked my total down to $14 shipped.  Oh but the upside is that I did get the largest size product which is 16oz.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair said:


> My 1st CM Order should be here tomorrow (x1 Liter of Elucence Balance Conditioner back up).  Not sure when my 2nd one will Arrive (x1 DevaCurl No Poo back up).  If the Sale is still on Friday, I'll get my BSP & Sugar Berries Pomade (back ups for both) if they are still In-Stock.



IDareT'sHair

I think the sale ended yesterday


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel

Crap!erplexed....

Thanks


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My:
Qhemet Biologics
b.a.s.k. Whiskey-Vanilla
LACE Bramhi DC'er
Strong Roots Pimento

All Came today!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Used up:
x1 Shea Moisture Anti Purificaton Hair Masque.  

I thought I had 2-3 back ups, but I can't find them? 

Maybe not. 

I have 1 more place I can look.erplexed.

(Staple - so I'll pick it up during the next Sale...whenever)


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Used Up:
x1 4oz Pomade Shop's Peppermint Pomade (in Hawaiian Plumeria)

I have x1 8oz back up (Unscented - Peppermint Pomade)

Wouldn't mind repurchasing this in Hawaiian Plumeria (not bad). 

Wasn't sure if I was going to like it at first. 

Thanks G-Monnee Golden75


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair I need to use mine.  I think I have a jar left I dip into every now & then.  I was wondering earlier why I don't take the time to "grease" my scalp.  Need to start.


----------



## Brownie518

Hey ladied..I'm off work and been sick!! Finally felling better but you know the hair is a mess...


----------



## Beamodel

Brownie518 said:


> Hey ladied..I'm off work and been sick!! Finally felling better but you know the hair is a mess...



Brownie518

I'm glad you are feeling better


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75

My scalp was itching something Fierce.  

So, the Sulfur in there cleared it right up.  I knew Sulfur had a purpose other than being drying.

I may hafta' invest in another Jar to keep on hand.

Brownie518

I Agree with Beamodel - Please feel better soon.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I did find another Jar of Purification Hair Masque.  

I thought I had several, but I only had one.

So, I ran to Walgreen and picked up a couple while they are B1 G1 50%.  

I won't need any more of that for a good while.  

I've been using it lately for some reason.

My Curlmart (x1 Liter of Elucence Balancing also came today and was sitting on my Porch behind a Huge Pot of Mums).  

Glad I saw it.

My Deva Curl No Poo should be here soon.


----------



## divachyk

At least they offer fast shipping -- Komaza shipped.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair

I didn't know Shea moisture was BOGO 50% off at Walgreens right now. Thanks for the info. 

PS: I thought you should have had a back up of the purification masque from the last sale. Glad you found it and was able to snag some more.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel

Um..Yeah?  But I thought I had more than x1.erplexed

I'm glad I was able to grab those.

For some reason, I just happened to look on line and saw it Advertised.


----------



## Beamodel

I was gonna purchase a Laila Ali Soft Bonnet dryer but tonight I decided to pull out my old school soft bonnet that use to belong to my mother. 

It's doing the job just well. I'm glad I pulled this thing out again. I love my heat therapy wrap but I wanted continuous heat blowing on me like how my hard bonnet does. 

I haven't used my steamer in a long time and I'm not a fan of my hot head thermal heating cap.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

You gave me a couple [email protected]Beamodel

I may pull my Mastex out and do some DC'ing Treatments. 

Kinda mix it up a bit (instead of Steaming all the time).


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair

It's good to mix it up.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel 

I may use the Mastex Heat Cap more this Fall/Winter.  

Use the Heat Caps for my Treatments and Steam in my DC'ers.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel

Whiskey-Vanilla would be good under a Heat Cap.  Also, that Shea Terra Banana Rx.  And  probably SSI's Coconut Sorbet.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair said:


> Beamodel  Whiskey-Vanilla would be good under a Heat Cap.  Also, that Shea Terra Banana Rx.  And  probably SSI's Coconut Sorbet.



IDareT'sHair

Yea I used Bask Vanilla Whiskey tonight under my soft bonnet. It was superb


----------



## Beamodel

Ok, I now know what I want for Black Friday...

Liquid Gold Green Magic 
I'd rather a cream than using oil on my scalp.


----------



## Golden75

Beamodel said:


> Ok, I now know what I want for Black Friday...
> 
> Liquid Gold Green Magic
> I'd rather a cream than using oil on my scalp.



Beamodel  Thanks for this, I think I can go for that too.


----------



## Froreal3

My APB shipped. Hopefully it comes Saturday. I wanna try her oils and that Whipped Cleanser. Looks and sounds very interesting.

I revisited SD Mocha Bling Butter. That stuff did right by my hair, using it to seal in the QB BRBC. Good stuff.

Dced with SD MSI...hair felt nice and strengthened.


----------



## divachyk

I'm trying to find some good on the ground prods that I can count on for when on business travel. I don't want to be on the road worrying about ordering this or that and having it delivered to my hotel. I don't want it spoiling or spilling in my luggage. So, my first random product purchase: Patene Cleansing CoWash. I may try it tonight. Keep yall posted.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Froreal3

Please lemme know about the Whipped Cleanser.  I love a good Cleansing Conditioner


----------



## Froreal3

^^I will. Can't wait to try it out. I read on her etsy that it lathers a bit.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

divachyk

You should get Joico, Giovanni or something like that.


----------



## Beamodel

Golden75

I never tried LG Green Magic before but I have very high hopes for it. Have you tried it before?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Froreal3

It does sound interesting with the 'lather' and all.  

Please tell me how it compares to ASIAN Cleansing Pudding (Which is the closest thing I have to an actual Shampoo).


----------



## Beamodel

Beamodel said:


> I was gonna purchase a Laila Ali Soft Bonnet dryer but tonight I decided to pull out my old school soft bonnet that use to belong to my mother.  It's doing the job just well. I'm glad I pulled this thing out again.
> 
> I love my heat therapy wrap but I wanted continuous heat blowing on me like how my hard bonnet does.
> 
> I haven't used my steamer in a long time and I'm not a fan of my hot head thermal heating cap.



Ugh, I ended up buying the Laila Ali Soft Bonnet dryer (black & purple one). I'm excited to try it out when it comes.


----------



## Golden75

Beamodel said:


> Golden75
> 
> I never tried LG Green Magic before but I have very high hopes for it. Have you tried it before?



Beamodel No I haven't either.  But I like the thought of a cream.


----------



## Golden75

I think I will put a small BF list together.  Right now I'm thinking:

Belle Butters
SSI
Hattache and/or pampered & twisted or tangled 
Komaza
MHC


----------



## divachyk

IDareT'sHair, thanks for the tip and good point. I have tried Giovanni Smooth as Silk & Joico in the past.  I will be using CON Argan for my shampoo. I was looking for a co-cleanser as an alternative. Hmmm, I could use As I Am which I like.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@divachyk

Girl..You got way too many 'options' than to settle for some durn Patene.

Way too many Options. 

In fact, I'd rather see you get Sally's GVP than Patene.

*no offense to patene users*


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair  I have heard good things about the Pantene cowash.  One of my BFF's loves it.


----------



## Beamodel

Golden75

I might just buy the green magic now. That way I can test it out and if I love it, I can rack up during back Friday. 

I wonder how long their shipping times are.


----------



## Golden75

Beamodel said:


> Golden75  I might just buy the green magic now. That way I can test it out and if I love it, I can rack up during back Friday.  I wonder how long their shipping times are.



Beamodel IIRC, shipping was quick. I don't think it took a week.  Shoot I may have a coupon code that may be good.  I'll look for it and pm you later or tomorrow, if you haven't ordered by then.


----------



## Beamodel

Golden75

Thanks for the info...


----------



## Brownie518

Hey ladies


----------



## Golden75

Beamodel said:


> Golden75
> 
> Thanks for the info...



Beamodel My bad, it must've expired and I tossed it.  She sent it with my order last year, but I know the code was good for awhile.  

Why was I starting to type Shescentit instead of She sent it 

ETA: I PM'd you


----------



## Lita

IDareT'sHair said:


> Lita
> 
> What all did you end up getting from Mission-Condition?
> 
> I'm kicking myself for not picking up another one of those Honey DC'ers.




IDareT'sHair I got Honey Marshmallow 2xs,Pumpkin Pie Con,Hibiscus Aloe gel & Cranberry cheapy con..

I deep con my hair with the Honey for 1hr,talk about soft soft soft hair,I should've brought 3xs..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## divachyk

IDareT'sHair, I too have heard good things about the Pantene cleansing co-wash like Golden75 mentioned. There are some YouTubers that love it too. It was only like $4 so I thought why not. 

I'm hoping I'll have my own rental car but in case not, I am trying to find some products carried at Walmart to hold me over. At the rate this project is being delayed, I'll have a few more months to figure it out before I hit the road. Worst, worst, worst case...I can have dh box up a few items and ship them to the hotel.

My Komaza pudding arrived. That was some super fast shipping. Hey, for $10, it should be.


----------



## Lita

Mission Condition-
*Hibiscus aloe gel
*Pumpkin pie con
*Cranberry cheapy con
*Honey marshmellow con 2xs

Blue Roze Beauty-
*Manuka con
*Coconut hair milk
*Coffee Rhassoul mask
*Hibiscus strawberry mask

Jakela-
*Beau vert masque DC
*Caramel latte honey rhassoul hair mask
*Amla hair parfait contains Brahmi fenugreek blueberry cheesecake
*Coconut mango nappy moisturizer
*Coffee Butter Balm

J.Monquie-
*Hibiscus & Broccoli mask
*Irishmoss Coco DC

Butter & Bars-
*Cassia powder 100grms

Heritage Hydration-
*Soft coconut marshmallow leave in
*Big city punch
*Soft & creamy Horsetail butter

Happy Nappy-
*Yucca mango honey growth lotion
*Hibiscus raspberry scrub

APB-
*Blueberry leave-in
*Iced coffee creamy hair pudding

DIHB-
*Nourish fenugreek Amla hair cream

BSS
*V05 sea mineral moisture con
*Suave waterfalls mist con

Vitamins-
*Swansons Bamboo silica 3xs
*Natures bounty advance collagen 2xs
*Finest Cod liver oil 1x


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita

I know I left something out ^^^^^ Lol.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## DoDo

Lita said:


> Mission Condition-
> *Hibiscus aloe gel
> *Pumpkin pie con
> *Cranberry cheapy con
> *Honey marshmellow con 2xs
> 
> Blue Roze Beauty-
> *Manuka con
> *Coconut hair milk
> *Coffee Rhassoul mask
> *Hibiscus strawberry mask
> 
> Jakela-
> *Beau vert masque DC
> *Caramel latte honey rhassoul hair mask
> *Amla hair parfait contains Brahmi fenugreek blueberry cheesecake
> *Coconut mango nappy moisturizer
> *Coffee Butter Balm
> 
> J.Monquie-
> *Hibiscus & Broccoli mask
> *Irishmoss Coco DC
> 
> Butter & Bars-
> *Cassia powder 100grms
> 
> Heritage Hydration-
> *Soft coconut marshmallow leave in
> *Big city punch
> *Soft & creamy Horsetail butter
> 
> Happy Nappy-
> *Yucca mango honey growth lotion
> *Hibiscus raspberry scrub
> 
> APB-
> *Blueberry leave-in
> *Iced coffee creamy hair pudding
> 
> DIHB-
> *Nourish fenugreek Amla hair cream
> 
> BSS
> *V05 sea mineral moisture con
> *Suave waterfalls mist con
> 
> Vitamins-
> *Swansons Bamboo silica 3xs
> *Natures bounty advance collagen 2xs
> *Finest Cod liver oil 1x
> 
> 
> Happy Hair Growing!



Lita 

You haven't changed one bit!  

I am living vicariously through you!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Lita said:


> *I deep con my hair with the Honey for 1hr,talk about soft soft soft hair,I should've brought 3xs..*
> 
> Happy Hair Growing!


 
@Lita

I knew at first sight I would love that Honey DC'er. Still mad at myself about that one.



divachyk said:


> *I too have heard good things about the Pantene cleansing co-wash like** mentioned. There are some YouTubers that love it too. It was only like $4 so I thought why not. *


 
@divachyk @Golden75

Hey, what do I know? 

I was going by several reviews I read on other Patene products. 

Maybe the Cowash is the bomb.edu *my bad*



DoDo said:


> @Lita
> 
> *You haven't changed one bit!  *
> 
> *I am living vicariously through you!*


 
@DoDo @Lita

Girl, me too. 

Lita know she's a Hauler from way back when! 

That's why I say....I know, REAL PJ's never stop.


----------



## meka72

I just wanted to chime in on the Pantene cowash. It is great! My dermatologist recommended it to me. I gave it to my mother because she's been unable to find it in her city but it plan to pick up another bottle.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

meka72

Good news about the Patene.


----------



## DoDo

meka72 said:


> I just wanted to chime in on the Pantene cowash. It is great! My dermatologist recommended it to me. I gave it to my mother because she's been unable to find it in her city but it plan to pick up another bottle.



meka72

Dermatologist recommended? I would have never guessed! Now, I might have to pick up some. After all like divachyk said, it is only 4 dollars .


----------



## Golden75

I love SSI Blueberry.  I will def be grabbing a couple more BF.

Finished APB Strengthening Mask.  It's not bad, way too thick to be bottled, added water to get the rest out.  I prob won't repurchase.  Also finished MHC Olive You.  This should be bottled.  Thin consistency, but a good DC.  I would repurchase, but it's not something I need to keep in my stash.

I picked up Aveda Anti-Humectant Pomade today.  Good price at the salon in the mall.  I almost went HAM in there cause I lot of salon brands were on sale.


----------



## divachyk

meka72, thanks for sharing your experience. 

DoDo, I haven't used mine yet but I'm noticing prices vary from store to store. IIRC, Wal-Mart was cheapest although I got mine at K-Mart before seeing it at the dollar store and Wal-Mart. 

RT: My dermatologist recommended Rogaine for thinning hair when I complained of thinning edges although I never tried it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75 said:


> I love SSI Blueberry. I will def be grabbing a couple more BF.
> 
> Finished APB Strengthening Mask. It's not bad, way too thick to be bottled, added water to get the rest out. I prob won't repurchase. *Also finished MHC Olive You. This should be bottled. Thin consistency, but a good DC. I would repurchase, but it's not something I need to keep in my stash.*
> 
> *I picked up Aveda Anti-Humectant Pomade today. Good price at the salon in the mall. I almost went HAM in there cause I lot of salon brands were on sale.*


 
Golden75

Agreed about SSI Blueberry.  

Although I don't have it on my list or in a Cart.  Maybe M-Day Sale '15.

I agree about MHC Olive You.  It's good, but has an off-putting slightly chemical smell. 

I still have some Honey Mask in my Stash (and Buttery Soy, which is a Winter Staple)

I'm glad you kept your composure at the Mall, especially since you are #nomorehairproducts....


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair said:


> Golden75
> 
> Agreed about SSI Blueberry.
> 
> Although I don't have it on my list or in a Cart.  Maybe M-Day Sale '15.
> 
> I agree about MHC Olive You. * It's good, but has an off-putting slightly chemical smell. *
> 
> I still have some Honey Mask in my Stash (and Buttery Soy, which is a Winter Staple)
> 
> I'm glad you kept your composure at the Mall, especially since you are *#nomorehairproducts*....



IDareT'sHair Yes that smell! I was like what in the world erplexed  I almost tossed it thinking it was bad!

I keep meaning to change that, but I've been pretty good with my hair purchases, its the other stuff thats the problem


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75

Nope, not bad.  

And I've had multiple Jars too.  That's just how it smells.


----------



## Lita

DoDo IDareT'sHair Every year I say I'm going to buy less products,but new vendors keep poping up with yummy stuff..So it ain't my fault Lol..


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Lita

Gurl...You stay busy! Love it!

Ain't nothin' like a PJ gettin' her Haul On


----------



## Lita

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Lita
> 
> Gurl...You stay busy! Love it!
> 
> Ain't nothin' like a PJ gettin' her Haul On



IDareT'sHair You know how we do...

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Brownie518

Hey girls!

Lita. That Jakeala (sp?) Stuff looks good!!!


----------



## Lita

IDareT'sHair That Mission-Condition Honey Marshmallow is saying somety,I hope she has a nice BF sale because I would like a couple of jars..I love how nice the texture is,its like clouds of cotton..


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518

Hi Lovely Lady!  

Hope you're feeling better. (Gurl...I've been wantin' to Haul all day).

That was last weekend though.

@Lita

Mission:Condition will be having a BF Sale.  

I'll pick up at least x2 of the Honey Masques and another Cranberry cheapie.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair

Hey!!! I wouldnt mind buyin some thangs...especially after seeing Lita's long a** list!! That was a great list!!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> Hey!!! I wouldnt mind buyin some thangs...*especially after seeing Lita's long a** list!!* That was a great list!!!


 
Brownie518

Gurl...You Right! 

Clawd...That's probably what set me off!...


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> Brownie518
> 
> Gurl...You Right!
> 
> Clawd...That's probably what set me off!...



I was just looking at Mission Condition...nice ingredients

IDareT'sHair


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

So far, what I've tried from Mission-Condition has been a HIT


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair

I'm feeling great today. And thank you to everyone for the well wishes. I was hurtin earlier this week.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> Brownie518
> 
> So far, what I've tried from Mission-Condition has been a HIT



What all have you gotten?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

So glad you're better.

OT: I found a bottle of SD's Destination Hydration in the Fridge.  

I thought I was OOS on this one.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

Roobis & Rose Detangling Spritz
Berry & Honey Leave-In
Cranberry Cheapskate Conditioner
Honey Masque
Banana Kisses (Masque)
Tutti Fruitti (Masque)


----------



## Brownie518

How's that detangler??


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> How's that detangler??


 
Brownie518

Absolutely Wonderful.

I didn't see this time?  

I saw a Strawberry one.  It had both Orange & Lemon Peel in it so I KIM.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> Brownie518
> 
> Absolutely Wonderful.
> 
> I didn't see this time?
> 
> I saw a Strawberry one.  It had both Orange & Lemon Peel in it so I KIM.



I love a good detangler. I'll have to look for it


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *I love a good detangler. I'll have to look for it*


 
@Brownie518

The Strawberry looks similar

http://www.mission-condition.com/Moisturizers/Strawberry-Sorrel-Tea-Spruce-Juice.html


http://www.mission-condition.com/Moisturizers/Goosberry-Brew-Spruce-Juice.html


----------



## Brownie518

They have a lot of good looking items.


----------



## meka72

DoDo & divachyk, yep, Pantene cowash is dermatologist recommended! She's a natural sistah too.


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair said:


> Golden75  Nope, not bad.  And I've had multiple Jars too.  That's just how it smells.



IDareT'sHair Well i think i changed my mind.  Hair felt awesome upon rinsing and is so soft right now.  So i'll be grabbing a few jars in the near future


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75

She usually has B1 G1 FREE on BF.  chebaby use to swear by MHC Olive You.


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair said:


> Golden75  She usually has B1 G1 FREE on BF.  chebaby use to swear by MHC Olive You.



IDareT'sHair Yup, thats why wanted to use some MHC to see if i need to put them on my list.


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair can you provide a link to Jakaela?  Google ain't working.  TIA


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75

I should get my ButterySoy from there so I can get x2. 

But, I'll probably just get it from Hattache to avoid that additional shipping.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75 said:


> *can you provide a link to Jakaela? Google ain't working. TIA*


 
Golden75

The 25% Code = REFER25

https://www.etsy.com/shop/JAKEALA


----------



## divachyk

meka72, if you don't mind, PM me what else she recommended.

Brownie518, glad you're feeling better.

ITA about the MHC stuff...I can't quite put my hands on what it smells like but if I had to say, it's very medicinal. I have a few MHC items in my stash that I will pull out this winter.


----------



## meka72

divachyk, unfortunately the Pantene cowash was the only specific product recommendation that the doctor made. I go back to her in 6 weeks and will ask if she could recommend other products. 

She is NOT a product junkie and seems amused when I go to appointments talking about some new (to me) product. Lol. She has been on my wheat germ oil crusade though.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

meka72 said:


> *She has been on my wheat germ oil crusade though.*


 
meka72

I thought about getting some WGO.  I recently bought Flaxseed Oil.  

I may pick up some WGO this winter.


----------



## divachyk

meka72, I deal with acne so my derm told me to stay away from the fragranced products like Hello Hydration, Aussie Moist, etc. Other than that, we've not spoken about much. There aren't any A.A. derms in my area. I'd love to visit one though as I think they'd understand our skin, situations, etc. better.  

I love wheat germ. I use it for oil rinsing. I'm out right now but will be buying more.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I hope not too many (if any of my Sistas' in the U1B1) got caught up in that Heat Plates debacle?

I was put off in the Oils & Tea Thread(s) when she came in and posted her Links, which is one reason I kept asking her if she was joining the Challenge. I detest randomness.

Something about it just didn't sit right with me from the very beginning.

And ya'll know I'm a bandwagon, product hoppin' Diva

She posted links in just about every thread and now look things have gone awry............


----------



## meka72

divachyk said:


> meka72, I deal with acne so my derm told me to stay away from the fragranced products like Hello Hydration, Aussie Moist, etc. Other than that, we've not spoken about much. There aren't any A.A. derms in my area. I'd love to visit one though as I think they'd understand our skin, situations, etc. better.
> 
> I love wheat germ. I use it for oil rinsing. I'm out right now but will be buying more.



I know that you travel for your job and will PM the derm's info if you're ever in this area. I've gone to several derms and this one is the best that I've ever gone to.


----------



## Ltown

Hello ladies!
I'm still thinking about BF list i'm random shopper when it comes to hair and have been getting on the ground products like Shea moisture. I just picked up Chi Kertain conditioner from TJ Max 32 oz for 16.99. use up naturelle co wash, won't repurchase.


----------



## Shay72

Does anyone have one of those corner shower caddies in their bathroom? You know the one where the pole goes up to the ceiling? I'm contemplating getting one. I have a lot of room around my tub but I think keeping stuff there doesn't look as neat/clean.


----------



## Beamodel

Shay72 said:


> Does anyone have one of those corner shower caddies in their bathroom? You know the one where the pole goes up to the ceiling? I'm contemplating getting one. I have a lot of room around my tub but I think keeping stuff there doesn't look as neat/clean.



Yes I have one and love it


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I got a crazy Cart of Oil(s) from Piping Rock sitting out there:
Pure Cold Pressed Pumpkin Seed
Pure Cold Pressed Hemp Seed
Pure Cold Pressed Wheat Germ
Extra Organic Coconut Oil

Lawd I need to take a seat.  But, I'll probably pick these up soon.  

I did buy Pure Cold Pressed Avocado & Flax Seed a while back.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> I got a crazy Cart of Oil(s) from Piping Rock sitting out there:
> Pure Cold Pressed Pumpkin Seed
> Pure Cold Pressed Hemp Seed
> Pure Cold Pressed Wheat Germ
> Extra Organic Coconut Oil
> 
> Lawd I need to take a seat.  But, I'll probably pick these up soon.
> 
> I did buy Pure Cold Pressed Avocado & Flax Seed a while back.



Those all sound good . Not that I'm looking for any more oils, though. erplexed


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Golden75
> 
> She usually has B1 G1 FREE on BF. @chebaby use to swear by MHC Olive You.


 that and the honey deep conditioner

hey ladies i have not been able to co wash for a whole week. im just in a puff so it doesnt look too bad but its dry. tomorrow im going to shampoo and condition with KBN shea aloe conditioner


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

Hey Ya' Ms. Chebaby!


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Hey Ya' Ms. Chebaby!


 hey lady 
whats going on?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

Massaging in some Pumpkin Seed Oil. 

I need a box! 

My CM (DevaCurl No Poo) should be here today. 

Thanks for turning me on to that one.  Love It.


----------



## divachyk

NG Mango & Coconut Water is the  truth. I ran out and it made a huge difference in my wash day and not in a good way. Def loading up during BF.


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair said:


> I hope not too many (if any of my Sistas' in the U1B1) got caught up in that Heat Plates debacle?
> 
> I was put off in the Oils & Tea Thread(s) when she came in and posted her Links, which is one reason I kept asking her if she was joining the Challenge. I detest randomness.
> 
> *Something about it just didn't sit right with me from the very beginning*.
> 
> And ya'll know I'm a bandwagon, product hoppin' Diva
> 
> She posted links in just about every thread and now look things have gone awry............


 
IDareT'sHair I felt exactly the same way.


----------



## Golden75

Nice story - If I do say so myself 

I am so happy for BFF! She had a lot of issue with her hair and a scalp condition that caused her to lose hair for years. I pushed her to go to a derm, first dr. was a fail, so I pushed her to try another, and she found a black dr. He diagnosed her with a form of alepcia, I believe and gave her meds. It has helped her alot. 

I also convinced her to stop using poo and to cowash so her scalp and hair does not get dry, and taught her how to install her on yarn and marley braids. 

I hadn't seen her in a few months and I was looking at her hair - thinking she got some tracks  It was so shiny and healthy looking, and some good growth, so I asked her if she had a couple pieces (she use to get pieces added prior to the yarn/marley). She said no, so I got all close (we been besties for 20yrs, so it's cool) and it was all her! It really looked great!


----------



## divachyk

IDareT'sHair, I get a good laugh at you not liking random. I always reflect back to when I was the random poster getting ignored. I could not figure out what was up. In due time, after the hazing period ended, y'all accepted me.  Now when randoms drop in, I think po' lil tink tink, if she only knew how it really works up in hea'. 

I wanted some straight plates for my ng but oh well. I didn't pledge money though.

That's awesome about your friend Golden75


----------



## Beamodel

Golden75

I purchased the green magic today. We'll see
If it really works because I will consistently apply it to my scalp. Keep u posted girly...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

divachyk said:


> *I get a good laugh at you not liking random. I always reflect back to when I was the random poster getting ignored. I could not figure out what was up. In due time, after the hazing period ended, y'all accepted me.  Now when randoms drop in, I think po' lil tink tink, if she only knew how it really works up in hea'.*


 
@divachyk

........ 

Hey we're just keeping the Tradition. 

When La Colocha, *Fab*, Eisani and Charz & 'nem was here, they wasn't havin' alladat.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Beamodel

I think you'll like LG's Green Magic. Keep us posted.


----------



## Froreal3

Yeeeeah  booooy!  






Birthday cake and honey dew scent are many jammies!  

I am feeling the new whipped buttas.... Can't wait till wash day!

Sent from my Snow White Frost Galaxy S4 using LHCF


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Froreal3

Lookin' Real Goooood Ms. Fro! 

Lawd...Ya'll know Ya'll got some Huge APB Stashes up in here!

I would like some reviews on the Cleansing Conditioner?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My:
DevaCurl No Poo (CM - back up)
Garnier "Fall Fight" (back up)
x1 4oz Sulfur 8 Medicated Original Formula ol' skool 

All Came today!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75 Beamodel

Evenin' G & B!

rileypak

I read about you doing an Inventory of your Fridge in the "Random's Thread".  

Please come in here and lemme look over that list!


----------



## Lita

Brownie518 said:


> Hey girls!
> 
> Lita. That Jakeala (sp?) Stuff looks good!!!



Brownie518 Hey,how are you feeling? So far I'm  enjoying everything I purchased from Jakeala,she has great customer service.. Her butter & cream's are very rich,whipped & filled to the rim..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita

Brownie518 said:


> IDareT'sHair
> 
> Hey!!! I wouldnt mind buyin some thangs...especially after seeing Lita's long a** list!! That was a great list!!!



Brownie518 Thank you.. I'm adding new vendors in my stash & removing some old one's... Some vendors got to go..Lol


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Lita

The Coffee Butter was relisted! I was able to grab 4oz.


----------



## divachyk

I finally wore my wig to work today and it was quite a big to-do. Folks asking way too many questions.  Beamodel, have you worn yours yet?


----------



## Beamodel

divachyk

No and my friends think I'm nuts because it looks exactly like my real hair. I will wear it on Halloween though while I'm out and about.


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> rileypak
> 
> I read about you doing an Inventory of your Fridge in the "Random's Thread".
> 
> Please come in here and lemme look over that list!



Once I finally look it over I'll post it in here


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> *Once I finally look it over I'll post it in here*


 
rileypak

You know I love a good list!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Currently waiting on:
Jakeala (x2 separate orders) which will probably end up being one
An 8oz bottle of Neem Oil
Phytophanere Vitamins (120 = x2 month supply)
10,000 mcg's Biotin (Natrol Brand) x2 Bottles (100 each)

*Seems like I'm missing something?* mmmmm????


----------



## Golden75

Beamodel said:


> @Golden75
> 
> I purchased the green magic today. We'll see
> If it really works because I will consistently apply it to my scalp. Keep u posted girly...


 
Beamodel Can't wait for your review.  I was almost tempted to purchase too, but I am really trying to hold off until BF.


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair said:


> Currently waiting on:
> Jakeala (x2 separate orders) which will probably end up being one
> An 8oz bottle of Neem Oil
> Phytophanere Vitamins (120 = x2 month supply)
> 10,000 mcg's Biotin (Natrol Brand) x2 Bottles (100 each)
> 
> *Seems like I'm missing something?* mmmmm????


 
IDareT'sHair Where do you purchase you Phyto vits from?  I've been wanting to get some for awhile.  I think those are the vits I felt worked the best for me, when used consistently.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Massaging in some Pumpkin Seed Oil.
> 
> I need a box!
> 
> My CM (DevaCurl No Poo) should be here today.
> 
> Thanks for turning me on to that one. Love It.


 im glad you still like it

i shampooed today with some janky shampoo i think it was by optimum then i conditioned really quickly(thanks to the slip it wasnt so bad) with SSI avocado conditioner. i dont want to use coconut oil anymore since its cold now so i used leave in(kbb silky smooth) and then cator and moringa.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75 said:


> *Where do you purchase you Phyto vits from? I've been wanting to get some for awhile. I think those are the vits I felt worked the best for me, when used consistently.*


 
Golden75

I snagged a bottle from eBay.  Will use them throughout 2015 and do a comparison to Viviscal.



chebaby said:


> *im glad you still like it*
> 
> i shampooed today with some janky shampoo i think it was by optimum then i conditioned really quickly(thanks to the slip it wasnt so bad) with SSI avocado conditioner. i dont want to use coconut oil anymore since its cold now so i used leave in(kbb silky smooth) and then cator and moringa.


 
chebaby

Yep!  Still Love it!  Good Stuff.  Very Cleansing and very moisturizing.


----------



## Beamodel

Hi ladies.., My Laila Ali Soft Bonnet Dryer arrived today. 

The Purple & Black version. I will try it out this weekend.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel

Hey Lady!

I hope you enjoy your new Dryer.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair 

Hi girly. Thanks. I hope I like it too. I made sure I got the original version of it.


----------



## Brownie518

Hey, ladies. Sorry I missed everyone. Work has been a mess lately. Sooo busy. 

My hair is a mess, too, LOL! Being sick and with the decongestants I'm taking, I'm all dried out. I'll be doing some kind of super moisture treat this week, that's for sure. 

I used up another APB Pudding and an HH Soft & Creamy. I think it was that Green Tea Time.


----------



## divachyk

Froreal3, what's your APB combo for moisturizing your twists? I am trying celies under my wig and wanted to learn some good combos.

ETA: I welcome responses from anyone, I just know Fro uses APB on her twists and APB is what I have the most of.


----------



## Beamodel

Good morning ladies...

My liquid gold green magic shipped


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel

You should really enjoy LG's Green Magic.  It smells like Zest, Coast or Irish Springs (soap).

Nice & Creamy consistency.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair

Thanks for the tip on the smell.


----------



## Froreal3

divachyk said:


> @Froreal3, what's your APB combo for moisturizing your twists? I am trying celies under my wig and wanted to learn some good combos.
> 
> ETA: I welcome responses from anyone, I just know Fro uses APB on her twists and APB is what I have the most of.



I use the spray leave in, sealed with an oil on my twists. I might use a little bit of pomade or butter on my ends. divachyk


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Beamodel
> 
> You should really enjoy LG's Green Magic. It smells like Zest, Coast or Irish Springs (soap).
> 
> Nice & Creamy consistency.


 
I loved those soap scents when I was a kid.  I'll prob pick some LG next sale.  I think it will nice to use when I go back into twists for a few months.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel said:


> *Thanks for the tip on the smell*.


 
Beamodel

No Problem Lady! 

Your posts actually convinced me to go back to LG Green Magic instead of TPS Pomade (for my Sulfur based products).

For me, LG is easier to get out since it's a cream (instead of a heavy grease).  TPS is hard for me to remove.

It smells like Coast, or Zest, or Irish Springs



Golden75 said:


> *I loved those soap scents when I was a kid. *I'll prob pick some LG next sale. I think it will nice to use when I go back into twists for a few months.


 
Golden75

  I'm not a Fan of the Scent at all


----------



## Brownie518

Hey girls...what's up?

I am going to order a couple things this weekend. Not sure what yet. Jakaela, Mission, or APB...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

Hey Brownieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee

My Jakeala shipped


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> Brownie518
> 
> Hey Brownieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
> 
> My Jakeala shipped




Heyyyy T!!!!!!  Lita had a list with something I wanted from them. I hope I left it in my Etsy cart. Stuff looks good.


----------



## Babygrowth

Hi Ladies! I've missed this thread. I don't know who else to share my carts with


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Babygrowth said:


> *Hi Ladies! I've missed this thread. I don't know who else to share my carts with*


 
Babygrowth

Cause you suppose to share 'dem lists ova' herrre


----------



## Babygrowth

IDareT'sHair said:


> Babygrowth
> 
> Cause you suppose to share 'dem lists ova' herrre



Lol! Thanks T!


----------



## Babygrowth

I have made a Jakeala cart, APB cart, and KJ naturals cart. 

Now that I'm not so strict about certain products in my hair I'm going to make a Hydrathermal Naturals cart. This cart y'all has been years in the making. And after watching Mo Knows Hair DC with one of the DC'ers I'm sold!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Babygrowth

Pfft. You know you got some Hydratherma "Stans" up in here too!  

Gone & Get you some.oke:

"Mo" Ain't the Only One that Know!  *betta' ask somebody*


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I should use up a few things today.  Still working on this stash.

And still working on refining my Hattache Cart so when I go in, I go in BIG.

Maybe my Jakeala will come today?  I think that's the only thing I'm waiting on.

OT: BlueRoze Pumpkin Hair Whip is back in-Stock.  Should be a Winter Staple.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Hey divas it's been too long.
I can't even remember if I shared why I have been MIA but in case I didn't, DH and I are expecting our anniversary surprise next spring. This pregnancy is completely different from my last four. I have been so tired and very sick for the past three months but finally I'm feeling better. 

During those three months APB kept my hair on track since I was unable to keep up with my regular routine, so I really need to haul those products BF.
I have used up alot of conditioners and most of my APB stash; I'll list those later.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *Hey divas it's been too long.*
> *I can't even remember if I shared why I have been MIA but in case I didn't, DH and I are expecting our anniversary surprise next spring. *This pregnancy is completely different from my last four. I have been so tired and very sick for the past three months but finally I'm feeling better.


 
curlyhersheygirl

Dang Curly! 

Gurl....You shole know how to Celebrate an Anniversary!

..........

So Glad You are feeling better


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My Jakeala came yesterday.  It was pouring down rain when I got home so I didn't check my Mail.

I need to get it out of the box.  May slap on a Plastic Cap and get it out now.

I also have a pair of Pumps and some other items out there.

Lemme go do that.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> curlyhersheygirl
> 
> Dang Curly!
> 
> Gurl....You shole know how to Celebrate an Anniversary!
> 
> ..........
> 
> So Glad You are feeling better



IDareT'sHair We had a bit too much fun on our trip. We should've done more sight seeing


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> We had a bit too much fun on our trip. *We should've done more sight seeing*


 
@curlyhersheygirl

Hmph. Lawd....Ya'll Was Seeing Some Sites alright!ver18:.....

My Jakeala (Etsy) came and also my Phytophanere Vitamins (and pumps). 

I'm switching from Viviscal to Phyto for 2015 (to do a comparison).

Curly, you gotta check out both: Jakeala and Mission:Condition. 

I think Mission:Condition is my Spoiler new vendor of 2014. *good stuff*


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair I will check those out. Post the links for me.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl

http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=...=ZoorjufLAPvDTHWjQjlnWg&bvm=bv.78677474,d.aWw


https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct...sS_S7Q&sig2=GwRE5E2y1mQynjAJTOhg2w&bvm=bv.786


REFER25 for 25% Off with Jakeala

Mission:Condition is having a BF Sale


----------



## Froreal3

curlyhersheygirl said:


> Hey divas it's been too long.
> I can't even remember if I shared why I have been MIA but in case I didn't, DH and I are expecting our anniversary surprise next spring. This pregnancy is completely different from my last four. I have been so tired and very sick for the past three months but finally I'm feeling better.
> 
> During those three months APB kept my hair on track since I was unable to keep up with my regular routine, so I really need to haul those products BF.
> I have used up alot of conditioners and most of my APB stash; I'll list those later.



Congrats!  curlyhersheygirl
I hope the second trimester treats you better!

Sent from my Snow White Frost Galaxy S4 using LHCF


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> 
> http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=...=ZoorjufLAPvDTHWjQjlnWg&bvm=bv.78677474,d.aWw
> 
> 
> https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct...sS_S7Q&sig2=GwRE5E2y1mQynjAJTOhg2w&bvm=bv.786
> 
> 
> REFER25 for 25% Off with Jakeala
> 
> Mission:Condition is having a BF Sale



IDareT'sHair What are your rec's from these sites. I may do a small order to try them out.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Froreal3 said:


> Congrats!  curlyhersheygirl
> I hope the second trimester treats you better!
> 
> Sent from my Snow White Frost Galaxy S4 using LHCF



Froreal3 Thanks sis. So far it's alot better.


----------



## Lita

IDareT'sHair said:


> I should use up a few things today.  Still working on this stash.
> 
> And still working on refining my Hattache Cart so when I go in, I go in BIG.
> 
> Maybe my Jakeala will come today?  I think that's the only thing I'm waiting on.
> 
> OT: BlueRoze Pumpkin Hair Whip is back in-Stock.  Should be a Winter Staple.



IDareT'sHair You know I love that pumpkin whip,when the weather dropped the other day I took it out my stash box.


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita

curlyhersheygirl said:


> Hey divas it's been too long.
> I can't even remember if I shared why I have been MIA but in case I didn't, DH and I are expecting our anniversary surprise next spring. This pregnancy is completely different from my last four. I have been so tired and very sick for the past three months but finally I'm feeling better.
> 
> During those three months APB kept my hair on track since I was unable to keep up with my regular routine, so I really need to haul those products BF.
> I have used up alot of conditioners and most of my APB stash; I'll list those later.



curlyhersheygirl Hey & Welcome back..Congrats with your bundle of joy.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Babygrowth

IDareT'sHair said:


> Babygrowth
> 
> Pfft. You know you got some Hydratherma "Stans" up in here too!
> 
> Gone & Get you some.oke:
> 
> "Mo" Ain't the Only One that Know!  *betta' ask somebody*


Lol IDareT'sHair! I know but just seeing it in action made me say I'm going for it! I've been watching her videos since 2008ish.


curlyhersheygirl said:


> IDareT'sHair We had a bit too much fun on our trip. We should've done more sight seeing


 lol congratulations honey! curlyhersheygirl


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Lita said:


> *You know I love that pumpkin whip,when the weather dropped the other day I took it out my stash box.*
> 
> 
> Happy Hair Growing!


 
Lita

I know. 

It's Great!


----------



## divachyk

Congrats curlyhersheygirl


----------



## Ltown

curlyhersheygirl, congratulation to you and the family! 

Hi ladies! Nothing new with me as usual


----------



## Babygrowth

I just finished my black Friday list and realized that I was supposed to start finding on the ground staples. Got to make another list.


----------



## Ltown

Babygrowth said:


> I just finished my black Friday list and realized that I was supposed to start finding on the ground staples. Got to make another list.



Babygrowth, you don't stand a chance in this thread not taking a bite i just ordered the coffee butter from Jakeala, IDareT'sHair is an enabler


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ltown said:


> *i just ordered the coffee butter from Jakeala,* *is an enabler*


 
Ltown

Girl...

You know we gotta try out new stuff over here in this Thread to see what we think!

Anyway.....  Lita said the Coffee Butter Balm was the bomb.edu 

So, it's her fault.....


----------



## Beamodel

Congrats curlyhersheygirl


----------



## Froreal3

Weather has dropped. Will be using these APB pomades.  Love the smell and color of the Hibiscus.


----------



## Babygrowth

Ltown I know right! I'm just going to have to be a juggler! I will probably get my Jakeala stuff tomorrow. I have the Shea butter and the parfait, the coffee butter, coconut juice, and tutti honey mask in m cart.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Babygrowth

I ordered the Tutti Honey & another Coffee Balm.  Not sure when I'll get it?

After you 're-work' them listssssss you makin' over there, don't forget to post them so I can take a look at them to see if there is anything I need to add/adjust.


----------



## Froreal3

Used APB Whipped Cleanser. I like it. It's non stripping of course, moisturizing, and smells so good in bday cake. It cleaned my hair well, but did not lather. It did foam ever so slightly. I did have a crap ton of moisturizer/butters in my hair throughout the week though. 

Used QB BRBC, sealed with APB Olive & Oats in bday cake. This is a really good combo. APB's oil really seals and softens.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I've decided that anything I purchase this month (Hair Related), will be considered BF Purchases.

So, Imma be keeping a mindful eye on my spending.:eye:


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair Alright Ms. T, I _finally_ took inventory of my fridge . This list is WAY too long; I'm already planning sale/gift baskets.

*Blue Roze Beauty*
Strawberry Vinegar Conditioning Rinse
Manuka Honey Conditioner
Chai Hair Tea
Cocoa Coffee Rhassoul Mask

*APB*
LI Spray x4
Hair Cremes x4
Ayurvedic Hair Cremes x4
Hair Tonic
Ultra Conditioning Souffle
Ayurvedic Mud Mask
Not Easily Broken Herbal Condish
Tangerine & Walnut Condish
Flowing with Milk & Honey Condish
Green Tea, Milk, & Honey Condish

*Claudie's*
Moisturizing Quinoa Coffee Cream
Balancing Daily Hair Moisturizer
Balancing Ends Insurance
Kpangnan DC
Normalizing DC
Renew Protein DC
Revitalizing Hair Reconstructor

*SSI*
Coco Creme LI
Scalp Spritz
Blueberry Cowash
Tahitian Vanilla LI

*Silk Dreams*
Destination Hydration
Wheat Germ Butter LI
Razzberry Coconut Affair
Shea What
Shea What Deux
Mocha Silk Infusion
Vanilla Silk Cream DC

*Mission Condition*
Shikakai Clay Wash
Spruce Juice x2
Hair Caramel Protein Treatment
Peppermint Patty Condish
Pumpkin Pie Condish
Monoi Hemp DC
Tropical Fruit Punch DC
Banana Kisses DC

*JMN*
Irish Moss DC
Hibiscus Broccoli DC
Bentonite Detox Mask
Lemongrass Hair Butter Cream

*Naturally Amari*
Hair Butters x4
Ayurvedic Herbal Shampoo
Passion Flower No Poo

*Miscellaneous*
PBN MMM
Inahsi Naturals Aloe Hibiscus LI
Kurlee Belle Thirsty Kurls LI
Kurlee Belle Banana Nut & Avocado DC
HH Marshmallow Springs
HH Jar of Joe
LACE Naturals Ayurvedic Spritz
Soultanicals Mango Dip
Soultanicals Berry Dip
Komaza Care Protein Hair Strengthener
BASK Vanilla Whiskey Protein DC
LRC Shake & Go LI
LRC Mega Bounce LI
KJ Naturals Marshmallow Slip Detangler/LI
_Samples_: Njoi Creations Hibiscus Creme, AubiRose Coffee Cassia Pomade, AubiRose Hibiscus Protein Treatment, PBN Cupuacu Hair Butter


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak

Nice!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Can't beweave how cold it's getting so quick.  

Man.....I am so not ready for this weather.

I might try some HOTs this winter and pull out my Mastex.  

Jakeala has a Red Palm Oil.  I might order some for HOTs. 

I might try SheaTerra's Banana & Mongongo under my Heat Cap too (see what that's like).

And use some of these Cold Pressed Oils I have here.


----------



## Golden75

I was just thinking this a.m. that I've gotten hair lazy and need to incorporate HOT's with my heat therapy wrap.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75

Hey G Monnneee!

Yeah...Man....Already? I'm not ready for this mess!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75

How 'dem lists lookin' G?

My main list is sitting over at Hattache.  I haven't done much else. 

I got the rest of it in my Head tho'


----------



## Golden75

Good morning IDareT'sHair. I am not ready for this cold weather either.  Hope it's nothing like last year. 

Need to go hat, scarf, and gloves shopping.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75 said:


> *Need to go hat, scarf, and gloves shopping.*


 
@Golden75

Chile...You know you will come up with a reason to shop!

"Oh..it's Monday....Need to Shop!" 

You need to quit!

I'm also thinking about how drying the indoor heat is.erplexed


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair I really don't have a list.  I just have so much stuff, most of it is from last BF .  I may do Hattache or one of those one stop shops, but if I do order, I think I am going to limit myself to about 3 orders (I didn't say how many items for each tho ).


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Golden75
> 
> Chile...You know you will come up with a reason to shop!
> 
> "Oh..it's Monday....Need to Shop!"
> 
> You need to quit!
> 
> I'm also thinking about how drying the indoor heat is.erplexed


 
IDareT'sHair   Yea, my shopping addiction has been horrible this year .  Hope to tailor it down in 2015.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75 said:


> I really don't have a list. I just have so much stuff, most of it is from last BF . I may do Hattache or one of those one stop shops, but if I do order, *I think I am going to limit myself to about 3 orders (I didn't say how many items for each tho* ).


 
Golden75

Yeah..most of my stuff is back ups to the back ups... 

But I'm all in it to win it.

I am tryna' cut down on a bunch of miscellaneous shipping costs. 

That's my only "CON" about getting my BF Hair Haul on. 

Tryna' keep them shipping costs at a minimum.

That one-stop shop thang is lookin' good right about now.  

That way, I'm waiting for 1 package instead of Twunny.

My 1-Offs will more than likely be:
Claudie
Silk Dreams (only if they have Nourish)
Mission Condition
J. Monique Naturals
Jakeala
Naturelle Grow
*Miscellaneous*

Those of course, depend on the discount.


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair See I always buy to the point of free shipping   I know I want SSI, I am so stuck on that line.  Even though I think I have enough right now.  But i need some Okra.  Was thinking about trying Komaza this year.  And I did want a little more MHC.  APB I can prob wait on, but I really enjoyed using the l.i. & cream after my wash, need to see what i have in the stash.  So may be I'll end up with 5 orders .  Let me see what Hattache has....


----------



## Golden75

I see ST has some new stuff. I hope I don't allow them to suck me in BF.


----------



## divachyk

My shopping is always out of control when factoring hair and other things. I've done better this  year than previous years with hair hauling. If I can only get beyond Black Friday without going HAM but that's asking a lot.


----------



## Golden75

divachyk said:


> My shopping is always out of control when factoring hair and other things. I've done better this year than previous years with hair hauling. If I can only get beyond Black Friday without going HAM but that's asking a lot.


 
divachyk  I am trying to control myself this year.  But there are so many yummy looking things out there.  

I tossed TPS Coffee Conditioner this weekend, never used it.  Don't know why I didn't stick in the fridge.  It had that fishy smell that I cannot stand!  It smells fine in the bottle, but once rubbed on hand or in hair the smell permeates .  I moved most stuff to the fridge except for things I planned to use soon.


----------



## Babygrowth

divachyk where do you get those satin lined beanies again? I want to get some.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Golden75 @divachyk @Babygrowth

Yeah....I'm tryna' ramp up in my mind. It's easy to get sucked into the Madness. 

I need to stay focused on that 1 Stop Shop concept. 

G - I had quite a bit of SSI in my Hattache Cart, but decided to wait until M-Day to see what 'n what.

Whether it's from Hattache (who said they definitely were having a BF Sale) to Curlmart, Pampered & Twisted, AveYou, Sage.

I have MHC and PBN in my Hattache Cart and both of these usually have B1 G1Free, so I'm not sure how to handle those, but I still would have to pay Shipping on both. 

(Not enough of either to qualify for Free Ship)

I need shop Smarter and Harder!


----------



## Babygrowth

IDareT'sHair 

Here is my black Friday list:

Black Friday List:
Kurlee Belle- shampoo, leave in, DC

Hairveda- Methi tea set, vatika frosting, whipped ends, sitrinillah DC,
pH rinse, acaiberry condish, red tea satin, moist 24/7

Darcy's Botanical- leave in, creme cleanser, pumpkin DC, transitioning creme, Shea butter cream,  eucalyptus scalp butter

Silk Dreams?- Vanilla silk, WGBC, nourish oil, avocado pudding, destination hydration, mocha bling butter, nourish oil, satin cream

APB- Ayurvedic hair cream, LI's, blueberry DC, LI puddings

Hydratherma Naturals- both shampoos?, both DCers, follicle stimulator, gloss spray, foam, protein leave in, growth lotion, growth oil

Manetabolism

Qhemet- CTDG, AOHC, BRBC, MTCG, Castor and moringa serum

Bekura (Bask)- Whiskey, yam, apple sorghum, cacao bark, fatty coconut froth shampoo, honey latte leave in

Seamless combs, rollers and pins
Hot head conditioning cap
Satin lined beanies and accessories

Shescentit- Fortifying mask, riche mask, avocado condish, blueberry cowash, marshmallow creme, coconut quench, okra reconstructor, jojoba hemp shampoo, Brazil but curly buttercreme

This list is more like a holiday list because I'm getting these products starting tomorrow and should have everything (give or take a few lines) by New Year's. I'm open to new suggestions too! I have to make up for taking some time off.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75

For me: ST'icals has been banished to the outer limits.:killlurk:  

Not to say I haven't been tempted a time or 2.


----------



## Babygrowth

Idk why I always forget about those places. PT always has great sales and has most of the stuff I want. I'm right there with you IDareT'sHair!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Babygrowth

Yummy List BabyG!...:lovedrool:


----------



## divachyk

Golden75, I don't know how some of my product is still some good. A good bit of it is aging. I still have Saravun.

IDareT'sHair, staying skrong is my problem. I say I'm not buying this or that but discounts tug at my heart and I somehow convince myself to buy regardless of need. Pathetic.


----------



## divachyk

Babygrowth, I got it from a company across the water. Shipping is way too much so don't waste your time. If I find something reasonable, I'll let you know.


----------



## Babygrowth

divachyk said:


> Babygrowth, I got it from a company across the water. Shipping is way too much so don't waste your time. If I find something reasonable, I'll let you know.



Oh OK. Thanks


----------



## Beamodel

My hair feels yucky today. I think I used way too much oil. I will rewash it later tonight :-(


----------



## Golden75

Beamodel Have you tested the LG Green stuff? I forget the exact name


----------



## Beamodel

Golden75 said:


> Beamodel Have you tested the LG Green stuff? I forget the exact name



Golden75

Not yet, I will try it either tonight or tomorrow


----------



## divachyk

Purchased a new wig - Outre Annie - last night and it already shipped. 

I love APB for my celies but I'm getting low. May have to use Oyin J&B to hold me over. Hopefully the glycerin won't pose an issue.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

divachyk

You are really on a Wig Kick!


----------



## divachyk

IDareT'sHair, Yes I am. I'm getting the hang of it and becoming more and more confident with each wear. I'll be a wig pro before long.


----------



## Froreal3

Went to get a couple staples from Tarjay... 




And ended up getting this... 





Sent from my Snow White Frost Galaxy S4 using LHCF


----------



## Babygrowth

Here's my On the ground list:

Trader Joes Nourish spa shampoo and conditioner, tea tree tingle condish

Aphogee green tea restructurizer 
Nexxus Therappe, Humectress, Keraphix, and Emergencee

Joico Moisture recovery, balm, kpak

CHI nourish intense DC, deep brilliance reflect oil

Carols Daughter Hair milk cleanser, foam
Sacred Tiare line

Shea Moisture purification masque, Tahitian Noni Mask, curl and style milk, yucca shampoo and lotion, JBCO shampoo

Oyin Greg juice, and whipped pudding

Alikay Naturals?

KCKT
Eden bodywork jojoba monoi oil

Giovanni- smooth as silk, ultra moist, purple line

Aubrey Organics- GPB, HSR, WC, IN, BC

Yes to Carrots shampoo

Everyday Shea?

Aveda smooth infusion?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Babygrowth

That on the ground list looks good. 

I forgot Alikay Naturals is 'suppose' to be in Target. *thanks for the reminder*

When I went in Target (which I rarely do) I guess I just looked at SM Manuka and forgot to see if I saw any Alikay.

Also, they are suppose to have Oyin too. 

Don't recall if I saw that either.

I just happened to be walking past an End-Cap and saw the Manuka Honey display which is how I got that.

I wasn't in there looking for Hair products. But that's a good idea. 

Now I'm wondering if the Targets I would actually go to look for 'hair stuff' has: Hair Dew or BSP or Sugar Berries? 

There are two that are Afrocentrically located. (which is where I got the Manuka).

I'll have to remember that.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

divachyk said:


> *Yes I am. I'm getting the hang of it and becoming more and more confident with each wear. I'll be a wig pro before long.*


 
divachyk

Gurl....You Betta' Own that Look. 

And for the hater's be like: _"Don't Make Me Take This Wig Off"_


----------



## Froreal3

Morning ladies! I'll probably go and use that Manuka Honey this weekend. I've heard good things about it. I see that Shea Moisture changed the color of the Coconut & Hibiscus Shampoo. I was like, "Where is the shampoo?" Then I noticed that it is a light color now.

This weekend, I think I will clarify with some AO Swimmers. Need to get a little build up off my scalp.


----------



## divachyk

I'm werkin' it IDareT'sHair.


----------



## Babygrowth

IDareT'sHair  I never intentionally go to Target for hair products I just get stuck over there!


----------



## Babygrowth

Babygrowth said:


> Here's my On the ground list:
> 
> Trader Joes Nourish spa shampoo and conditioner, tea tree tingle condish
> 
> Aphogee green tea restructurizer
> Nexxus Therappe, Humectress, Keraphix, and Emergencee
> 
> Joico Moisture recovery, balm, kpak
> 
> CHI nourish intense DC, deep brilliance reflect oil
> 
> Carols Daughter Hair milk cleanser, foam
> Sacred Tiare line
> 
> Shea Moisture purification masque, Tahitian Noni Mask, curl and style milk, yucca shampoo and lotion, JBCO shampoo
> 
> Oyin Greg juice, and whipped pudding
> 
> Alikay Naturals?
> 
> KCKT
> Eden bodywork jojoba monoi oil
> 
> Giovanni- smooth as silk, ultra moist, purple line
> 
> Aubrey Organics- GPB, HSR, WC, IN, BC
> 
> Yes to Carrots shampoo
> 
> Everyday Shea?
> 
> Aveda smooth infusion?



ETA: Pureology


----------



## Babygrowth

I had HQS on my list then removed it and now they're having a 40%off sale... Idk what to do.


----------



## Babygrowth

This is why I don't make lists. I went into the salon next to my job for a 2oz Pureology hydrate shampoo but came out with that plus Redken Anti Snap leave in, Extreme strength builder plus and got the Redken all soft shampoo free!


----------



## Babygrowth

Made my Jakeala purchase. Decided to hold off on the tutti honey mask.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Babygrowth

My latest JAKEALA Purchased shipped = x1 Tutti Honey Mask & a Back Up of the Coffee Balm.


----------



## Beamodel

Golden75

I applied the LG Green Magic to my scalp tonight. My hair is ultra soft, instantly... It does smell like Irish spring type soap with a mix Of an earthy scent too. It's not offensive though but I wish it was unscented. 

This jar says its 4oz but it seems like a ton in there. Looks like it will last me a long time.


----------



## Brownie518

Hey ladies..


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 Beamodel

I got x3 KV Oils for leaving the feedback on Amazon.  I got:

x1 Indie
x1 Super Ego
x1 Alter Ego

Very Nice!  And very UN-expected!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel Brownie518

I want a Large Chocolate Cleansing Condition from HydroQuench Systems.  I'll pick 1-2 up during their 40% Sale.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair said:


> Brownie518 Beamodel  I got x3 KV Oils for leaving the feedback on Amazon.  I got:  x1 Indie x1 Super Ego x1 Alter Ego  Very Nice!  And very UN-expected!



That's good IDareT'sHair
I was wondering if they were honoring it. I didn't do a review. I have way too many oils


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Beamodel

I didn't get a Code or anything. I did the review a while back and received the Oils today.

To be honest with you, I had completely forgotten about it. 

So it was a very nice surprise.


----------



## Babygrowth

Beamodel said:


> Golden75
> 
> I applied the LG Green Magic to my scalp tonight. My hair is ultra soft, instantly... It does smell like Irish spring type soap with a mix Of an earthy scent too. It's not offensive though but I wish it was unscented.
> 
> This jar says its 4oz but it seems like a ton in there. Looks like it will last me a long time.


That's why I love this cream! My first jar I just finished and I had it for about 2 months. I have 1 back up and may buy more if they have a black Friday sale.



IDareT'sHair said:


> Beamodel Brownie518
> 
> I want a Large Chocolate Cleansing Condition from HydroQuench Systems.  I'll pick 1-2 up during their 40% Sale.



I was thinking about that one as well!


----------



## Beamodel

Babygrowth

Yes I think they will have a Black Friday sale. That's why I wanted to try it out before Black Friday to see if I wanted to grab another one during that time.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Beamodel

I think Imma switch from TPS to LG (Green Magic) for Winter.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Used up: x1 PALTAS BKC Hair Tonic (no back ups....but....I have x1 on the way)


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair

I've never been interested in the pomade shop but Lawd I'm glad I got this green magic. Keep us posted on the switch.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel

It's always difficult for me to remove TPS.  LG GM doesn't cause that 'greasy' feeling and it is easier for me to remove.


----------



## Golden75

Beamodel said:


> @Golden75
> 
> I applied the LG Green Magic to my scalp tonight. My hair is ultra soft, instantly... It does smell like Irish spring type soap with a mix Of an earthy scent too. It's not offensive though but I wish it was unscented.
> 
> This jar says its 4oz but it seems like a ton in there. Looks like it will last me a long time.


 
Beamodel Thanks.  As long as it does not smell like sulfur I can do it.  LG on my list!


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Beamodel
> 
> It's always difficult for me to remove TPS. LG GM doesn't cause that 'greasy' feeling and it is easier for me to remove.


 
IDareT'sHair That was my thing with TPS too, removal and scent.  The thought of LG cream makes me feel it's something I will definately use, instead of sending to you


----------



## Beamodel

Liquid gold need to make green magic as a normal moisturizer without the sulfur. My hair is just that darn soft.


----------



## Brownie518

Beamodel said:


> Liquid gold need to make green magic as a normal moisturizer without the sulfur. My hair is just that darn soft.



I found a jar of Green Magic when I reorganized my stash. I'm going to open it up next week.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75 said:


> That was my thing with TPS too, removal and scent. The thought of LG cream makes me feel it's something *I will definately use, instead of sending to you *


 
Golden75


----------



## Brownie518

Hey ladies. I got my hair and skin back in shape after my dry spell from being sick. Finally!!


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair

How's that Jakaela (sp?)??


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518

Gurl...You know I ain't looked at that stuff again (since I stuck it in the Fridge)

But I trust @Lita and several others review, so I know it will be good. 

My 2nd order shipped and will probably be here either tomorrow or Saturday.

I got a back up of the Coffee Balm and some of the Rhassoul Clay (Conditoner/Co-Wash).

I made a KV Cart, but haven't pulled the Trigger on x2 Ocean Ego's (Kelp, Spirulina etc..)


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

I told you I got x3 KV Oils for doing that review didn't I ?


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair

I'm still running thru my KV..I wonder if I have a backup of the Ocean Ego..I have a half bottle open now.

I really feel like buying something. I need some clarifying shampoo.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> @IDareT'sHair
> 
> I'm still running thru my KV..I wonder if I have a backup of the Ocean Ego..I have a half bottle open now.
> 
> I really feel like buying something. I need some clarifying shampoo.


 
Brownie518

What kind of Clarifier are you looking at? Elucence or something else?

I feel like buying something too!...  I might pick up HQS Chocolate and Brazilian Cleansing Conditioner (back up).  They have 40% off.

Lemme run over there and look at that Cart.  BRB.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> Brownie518
> 
> I told you I got x3 KV Oils for doing that review didn't I ?



Yeah!! Nice!!


----------



## Brownie518

I think I'll get Elucence

IDareT'sHair


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518

I went on and got my HQS Cleansing Conditioner. It was on my (add-on list sort of). And it's 40%.

Even though when she does her 40%'s she usually does it for a long time.

Elucence is great 'Poo.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

There's not too much on my BF I really want/need.  Maybe some of my new jump-offs.

I also want some Claudie Montego Bay (back up).  

I still got that HUGE Cart sitting over at Hattache.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> Brownie518
> 
> There's not too much on my BF I really want/need.  Maybe some of my new jump-offs.
> 
> I also want some Claudie Montego Bay (back up).
> 
> I still got that HUGE Cart sitting over at Hattache.



I need to stock on DCs since I haven't been buying anything. I need BV Smoove and more SD Razz. I wouldn't mind some Knot Sauce and Destination Hydration

IDareT'sHair


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

I'm Super Top Heavy in the DC'er area.  Hopefully, I'll be able to use up a lot of those soon.  

I gotta make sure I keep a limit on those during BF-Mania!

Going back to once a Week has really slowed down my Use Up too.

Seems like in the DC Department, you'd also be looking at NG? No?

Interesting list.  Especially the Knot Sauce.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair

I love Knot as a rinser..LOL. is that available anywhere else.

I'll probably get NG. I usually do.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518

I think it is! 

But I can't remember where though? 

I don't know if Pampered & Twisted has it?

And I didn't look at Hattache. You know I ain't been interested in no durn ST'icals.....


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I can't decide if Imma do my Hair Friday or Saturday?  

I want to pull my Heat Cap out I think and do some sort of HOT?

Brownie518


----------



## Beamodel

Hi ladies. I washed my hair tonight. I'm using my hot head. I still don't really care for it. I prefer my hear therapy wrap way more. 

I really like my soft bonnet dryer too but I didn't feel like hearing any noise tonight lol. 


I think I'm going to start applying green magic every other night. Using it two nights in a row made my hair greasy.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel said:


> Hi ladies. I washed my hair tonight. I'm using my hot head. I still don't really care for it. I prefer my hear therapy wrap way more.
> 
> I really like my soft bonnet dryer too but *I didn't feel like hearing any noise tonight lol. *
> 
> 
> I think I'm going to start applying green magic every other night. Using it two nights in a row made my hair greasy.


 
Beamodel



I don't know why this Cracked me up.  I feel you tho'


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair

Yea girl. Don't feel like hearing no darn motor running all up in my ears lol.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> I think it is!
> 
> But I can't remember where though?
> 
> I don't know if Pampered & Twisted has it?
> 
> And I didn't look at Hattache. You know I ain't been interested in no durn ST'icals.....



 I've been avoiding them and those issues


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> I can't decide if Imma do my Hair Friday or Saturday?
> 
> I want to pull my Heat Cap out I think and do some sort of HOT?
> 
> Brownie518



I'm doing my hair tomorrow. I got my Shi Naturals Shea stuff ready to go overnight. That Prepoo she has. Need that for moisture.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel said:


> Yea girl. *Don't feel like hearing no darn motor running all up in my ears lol*.


 
Beamodel

...... 

*Dead* Cause I had this same feeling a couple weeks ago when I was getting ready to get under the dryer.

I guess on this HHJ we all struggle with the same feelings from time-to-time


----------



## Beamodel

I'm pulling my heat therapy wrap out. This hot head don't do jack to my hair. It just don't provide enough of heat to me.


----------



## Brownie518

Beamodel said:


> IDareT'sHair
> 
> Yea girl. Don't feel like hearing no darn motor running all up in my ears lol.


  ya'll funny


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel said:


> *I'm pulling my heat therapy wrap out. This hot head don't do jack to my hair. It just don't provide enough of heat to me.*


 
Beamodel

What's the difference between the two?

For some reason I feel like doing some sort of HOT = Hot Oil Treatment.

I may use BRB's Chai Pre-Rx to do a Hot.


----------



## Brownie518

That Chai Prepoo is a good choice. I need to got back on my prepooing, for real.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518

Well...then It's Settled.  That's what I shall use.

Lemme go pull it out.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair said:


> Beamodel  What's the difference between the two?  For some reason I feel like doing some sort of HOT = Hot Oil Treatment.  I may use BRB's Chai Pre-Rx to do a Hot.



IDareT'sHair 

The hot head has flax seeds in it. It don't distribute heat evenly or hot enough for me.     

The heat therapy wrap has gel packs. It distributes heat evenly for me. I like it way better.   

I still love my hard & soft bonnet dryer too and of course my steamer.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel

Interesting.  

My only "CON" with the Mastex is that it is corded and you have to stay in one place.erplexed


----------



## divachyk

Sitting with Nexxus Humectruss under my Hot Head since I'm off tomorrow. 

NY Hair Mall was very prompt with shipping out my wig but USPS' ability to deliver is another story. From the looks of my tracking history, it appears the distribution center shipped the wig to the wrong post office. So the wrong post office had to ship the wig back to the distribution center so it could be shipped to the right post office that delivers to my house. What a mess. I will be calling USPS tomorrow to confirm my theory and ensure my wig is coming to momma.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

divachyk said:


> *I will be calling USPS tomorrow to confirm my theory and ensure my wig is coming to momma*.


 
divachyk

Lawd Geezus....You are Officially a Wig-Head!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

*JAKEALA* on Etsy 

Will be offering 10% for BF. Prices will reflect the 10%. 

However, you can still use REFER25 for a Total of 35%.

The Sale is from 11/10 - 11/22.

https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct...=GvtnIfkyAkM_yjsBzMPl5w&bvm=bv.79189006,d.aWw


She will be away tho' from 11/25 - 12/1.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Applied BlueRoze Chai Pre-Rx to my Hair.  

I 'rarely' say Hair Products smell good enough to eat, but this definitely smells Delicious!:lovedrool:

Will leave in overnight and co-cleanse it out in the a.m.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75

Hey G-Monneee :dollar: :dollar: What's Up?


----------



## divachyk

IDareT'sHair,  Had I known wigs was this easy and fun, I would have done it sooner. I'm keeping my hair braided in celies and that has been so magical. No messing with hurrr daily. Just spritz & go!


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Golden75
> 
> Hey G-Monneee :dollar: :dollar: What's Up?


 
IDareT'sHair - What's up T!  Not much here, trying to plot wash day


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> *JAKEALA* on Etsy
> 
> Will be offering 10% for BF. Prices will reflect the 10%.
> 
> However, you can still use REFER25 for a Total of 35%.
> 
> The Sale is from 11/10 - 11/22.
> 
> https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct...=GvtnIfkyAkM_yjsBzMPl5w&bvm=bv.79189006,d.aWw
> 
> She will be away tho' from 11/25 - 12/1.



Thanks T...I'm making a list


----------



## IDareT'sHair

divachyk said:


> *Had I known wigs was this easy and fun, I would have done it sooner. I'm keeping my hair braided in celies and that has been so magical. No messing with hurrr daily. Just spritz & go!*


 
@divachyk

I Agree. 

Once you get the hang of it, _i.e. ownin' it_....The ease of it all becomes highly addictive.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75 said:


> *- What's up T! Not much here, trying to plot wash day*


 
Golden75

I did this at werk! *cough*...  Sheesh...it's Friday!

Fridays are good for two things: 1) PayDay 2)Weekend Hair Plans!




Brownie518 said:


> *Thanks T...I'm making a list*


 
Brownie518

Hey Ms. Brownie-B!

Imma pull that Coffee Balm out tonight after my Hair Dries and try it out to see if I wanna re-up again during her Sale.

I'll let you know how it is.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Used up:
x1 L.A.C.E. Bramhi Ayurvedic DC'ing Rx (x2 back ups) *a new staple*
x1 Afroveda Coconut Milk Conditioner (no back ups) 

Had the AV Coconut in my Hattache Cart but took it out. I may put it back in. 

I have x2 more of her *discontinued* conditioners - Neem and the Goat Milk one. 

Her R/O's are Par Excellent!

And holding x2 of the Ashlii Amala DC'ers.


----------



## Babygrowth

IDareT'sHair said:


> JAKEALA on Etsy
> 
> Will be offering 10% for BF. Prices will reflect the 10%.
> 
> However, you can still use REFER25 for a Total of 35%.
> 
> The Sale is from 11/10 - 11/22.
> 
> https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=1&cad=rja&uact=8&ved=0CDEQFjAA&url=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.etsy.com%2Fshop%2FJAKEALA&ei=-TldVICyE4W6yQSGuYLQBw&usg=AFQjCNEH0MU-KVEiW22ruI9nbr1BsS_S7Q&sig2=GvtnIfkyAkM_yjsBzMPl5w&bvm=bv.79189006,d.aWw
> 
> She will be away tho' from 11/25 - 12/1.



This will give me some time to try her stuff and if I like it I may buy more.


----------



## Babygrowth

I am seriously contemplating trying Njoy's long and healthy essential vitamins. Plus they are on sale...


----------



## Golden75

Decided to use BASK Sorghum under Whiskey on dry hair as my pre-poo.  Will DC with SD Avocado in a few.


----------



## bajandoc86

I am running low on APB. I NEED to re-up on some stuff ASAP. When is BF again? Lawd I hope she is going to have a banging sale. I plan to haul like crazy.

I am Bajandoc86, and I have a DC addiction.  I have issues. More than half my stash consists of DC-ers.


----------



## Froreal3

I just ordered some more QB BRBC. I like it. I don't want to order more than one because I am about to order some APB creams for Blk Friday. I am also going to try out the Aeothipika (sp?) butter. IDareT'sHair have you tried it?


----------



## Froreal3

So my computer died yesterday. I'm now typing on my new Macbook Air. I need to get my files off my old computer, so I will need to still bring it to a shop to hopefully recover the files so I can transfer what I need to the new computer. *sigh*


----------



## divachyk

Froreal3 sorry but congrats! I love my MB. I joined the Mac family a few months ago. I love it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Froreal3 said:


> I just ordered some more QB BRBC. I like it. I don't want to order more than one because I am about to order some APB creams for Blk Friday. *I am also going to try out the Aeothipika (sp?)* *butter.* *have you tried it?*


 
Froreal3

Yasss...Love, Love, Love that Butta'

Reminds me of MHC Buttery Soy

First tried it when I got a Jar from chebaby a while back and I just bought it during the last sale.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My Jakeala Tutti Honey DC'er came.  

It reminds me of b.a.s.k. YAM.  b.a.s.k. might be a little more goopier.

Smells wonderful.  I got it in Raspberry Zinger.  I bought it to Cowash with.  

But I think it can be used as a DC'er and I'll try it that way too!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

divachyk

Did your Wig make it's way home to Momma?


----------



## divachyk

Shonuf IDareT'sHair 

Here's a before (the one with beanie), straight out the box and an after, after I gave her a trim. I want to trim some more because it's still a little long. I want it to mimic my hair a little better.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@divachyk

Nice. It does indeed look like your Hair.

Good Choice.


----------



## Froreal3

IDareT'sHair Oh, that's good to hear. They're (QB & MYHC Buttery Soy) are both expensive, so it betta be all that!

divachyk So far I love the Mac. The batt life is amazing. It's a simple little machine, lightweight, and fast.

Your wig looks great. Look like your own hair. Your hair has been that long, so I wouldn't cut it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Froreal3

Love that Butta'!


----------



## Lita

IDareT'sHair said:


> My Jakeala Tutti Honey DC'er came.
> 
> It reminds me of b.a.s.k. YAM.  b.a.s.k. might be a little more goopier.
> 
> Smells wonderful.  I got it in Raspberry Zinger.  I bought it to Cowash with.
> 
> But I think it can be used as a DC'er and I'll try it that way too!



IDareT'sHair  It has more texture, I've used it twice with good results make sure your hair is damp or wet prior to applying..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita

Brownie518 said:


> Hey ladies. I got my hair and skin back in shape after my dry spell from being sick. Finally!!



Brownie518 Glad your hair & skin is back in order,I know that feeling way to well, I used something the other day & my face broke out something awful.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## divachyk

Thank you Froreal3 IDareT'sHair  It feels good slanging hurrr. Feels even better not having to worry about a little chill in the air drying my hair out.


----------



## Froreal3

Trying to think, do I really need anything for Blk Friday (beisdes the Komaza PT)???  

What do you ladies think? **light blue means it should be on the way**

Stash: As of 11/9/14

*Shampoo/Co-Cleansers*
AO Swimmer’s (11oz. and 2oz. sample)
Shea Moisture Curl & Shine Shampoo
Shea Moisture Coconut & Hibiscus Cowash Conditioning Cleanser
APB Whipped Cleanser (birthday cake)

*Instant/Rinse Outs*
Trader Joe’s TTT

*Deep Conditioners*
Shea Moisture Manuka Honey & Mafura Oil 
x2 SheScentIt Riche Moisture Mask
Silk Dreams Mocha Silk Infusion (smidgen left, back up hopefully arriving soon)
APB Moisturizing Conditioner (honey dew)
x2 Silk Dreams Vanilla Silk 
x2 Silk Dreams Razzberry Coconut Affair

*Cream Moisturizers*
QB BRBC (smidgen) back up on its way.
APB Creamy Hair Pudding
Ayurvedic Hair Cream
Hairveda Whipped Clouds

*Leave in Lotions & Sprays*
SheScentIt Cococream
Shea Moisture Coconut & Hibiscus Hold & Shine Moisture Mist

*Oils*
x2 APB Infused Oil (Pumpkin & Fennel in Honey Dew, Olive & Oats in Bday Cake)
Shea Moisture Tahitian Noni & Monoi Glosser

*Butters*
x2 APB Hair & Body Butta in bday cake and cookie dough (tiny bit of latter)
Soultanicals Knot Butter
QB Aethiopika (sp)

*Pomades*
X3 APB Pomades (Hibiscus & Fenugreek, Noni, Ayurvedic)

_______________END MAIN STASH...below not counted in stash_________________

*Gels/Stylers/Other*
Ecostyler
Alikay Naturals Aloe Berry
Tresseme Heat Styler
Elasta QP Setting Foam
Elasta QP Setting Spray
Nairobi Cream Press
Bentonite Clay

*Samples*
ORS HAIRepair,
APB Cream in Red Velvet
AO HSR
Rose Mosqueta
AO Swimmer’s Shampoo
Mission Condition Pop Lock Styling Gel
PBN Murumuru Moisture Milk
KBB Super Duper Hydrating Hair Cream


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Lita said:


> *It has more texture, I've used it twice with good results make sure your hair is damp or wet prior to applying..*
> 
> Happy Hair Growing!


 
Lita

I think I'll pick up another Jar of this during the Sale.  Smells wonderful.

And b.a.s.k. YAM IMO doesn't. 

YAM doesn't stank...but it doesn't smell good like this one.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Froreal3

My Motto: You can never have enough products...like you can never have enough Shoes!

Gone & Get Down a little bit Fro!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

divachyk

Really, really looks nice on you Sis. 

Well, at least you won't have to worry about your hair drying out and/or snagging in Coats & Sweaters etc.....and should keep your head nice & warm.


----------



## Froreal3

^^Forgot to add my SD Mocha Bling Butta and Kinky Kurly Knot Today to that list.  And why on Earth can't I find my Cococream? Ugh! I just bought that. smh.

As for Blk Friday, I may wanna try out a new to me vendor...maybe Blue Roze...hmmm...I haven't picked up any LG Buttas in a while.

I'm thinking about ST (I have a credit w/them).

My for sures are APB and Komaza. I will probably grab 2 hair creams, another couple of whipped cleansers, and another couple of buttas from APB. The Protein Strengthener from Komaza is a definite.

Well I'm about to shampoo now and try out this Shea Moisture Manuka Honey. Hopefully I have more luck w/it than Beamodel did.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Froreal3

BlueRoze would be an excellent choice for a new vendor to try.

I would hurry & use that ST'icals Credit.  I just would.


----------



## Froreal3

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Froreal3
> 
> BlueRoze would be an excellent choice for a new vendor to try.
> 
> * I would hurry & use that ST'icals Credit.  I just would.*



LOL Should I go ahead before Blk Friday?  I only want Mango Dip and the Knot Sauce. IDareT'sHair


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Froreal3

Hmph.  I wonder if you ordered now, would you still be caught up in her BF Sales & Shipping dilemma's?

Cause you ALREADY know there is going to be some sort of dilemma!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Froreal3

I hope she don't forget you got that Credit or say it somehow expired.

You know how folks do.


----------



## Froreal3

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Froreal3
> 
> I hope she don't forget you got that Credit or say it somehow expired.
> 
> You know how folks do.



It's already on my account.  I'm about to order some stuff now. I know Blk Friday is gonna be problematic.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Froreal3 said:


> *I'm about to order some stuff now. I know Blk Friday is gonna be problematic.*


 
Froreal3

FRO-Real...You already know.

Smart Decision. 

I want to try the Berry Dip, but not that bad.


----------



## Froreal3

Just ordered the Mango Dip 8oz. and the Knot Sauce 16oz. They're both quite pricy now, so glad I had that credit!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Froreal3

Keep us posted on how long it takes you to get it.

I had some 'points' or something that I never got around to using.


----------



## Babygrowth

Hey y'all. I got Njoy's vitamins and I can't wait to try them. Might get my Carols Daughters items since its on sale.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Babygrowth said:


> Hey y'all. I got Njoy's vitamins and I can't wait to try them. *Might get my Carols Daughters items since its on sale.*


 
Babygrowth

What CD do you use?


----------



## Babygrowth

IDareT'sHair said:


> Babygrowth
> 
> What CD do you use?



I wanted to try the Sacred Tiare line but the reviews are mixed. I also want to try the hair milk cleanser and foam


----------



## Brownie518

Hey ladies...

Finished up CD Monoi Anti Breakage spray (1 backup left), Garnier Free Fall conditioner (1 backup), and APB Leave In (a few backups).


----------



## Brownie518

I made a list of some staples that I need to reup on:

CD Black Vanilla Smoothie
CD Monoi Anti Breakage spray
Elucence Volume Clarifying shampoo
SD Go Moist
SD Destination Hydration
SD Nourish oil
SD Vanilla Silk
SD Razz
Shi Naturals Tea Rinse
Shi Naturals Prepoo Buttercreme
HH Soft Coconut Marshmallows
Claudie's Kahve DC
Claudie's Reconstructor
Dumb Blonde Reconstructor


----------



## divachyk

Thank you IDareT'sHair :blowkiss:


----------



## Ltown

Hi ladies!
just in case you haven't seen the on sale thread, shea moisture at CVS b1g1. 
I still don't know/have a BF list, i know i need conditioners. So far i will look for naturelle and get something at pomade shop.


----------



## Froreal3

Used up SSI Seyani and QB BRBC.  The latter is now a staple.  I already have another on the way along with the Aeitheipika  butter that is new to me. 

I need a good twisting styler with good hold for 4b natural hair.  Recommendations?

Sent from my Snow White Frost Galaxy S4 using LHCF


----------



## Froreal3

IDareT'sHair said:


> Froreal3
> 
> Keep us posted on how long it takes you to get it.
> 
> I had some 'points' or something that I never got around to using.



I will.  Last time I ordered it was less than a week,  so was quite pleased.  They apparently moved to a new shipping place,  so hopefully it is better. I hope I avoided any blk Friday rush.   I am I only ordering on Blk Friday from reliable vendors.

Sent from my Snow White Frost Galaxy S4 using LHCF


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> I made a list of some staples that I need to reup on:
> 
> CD Black Vanilla Smoothie
> CD Monoi Anti Breakage spray
> Elucence Volume Clarifying shampoo
> SD Go Moist
> SD Destination Hydration
> SD Nourish oil
> SD Vanilla Silk
> SD Razz
> *Shi Naturals Tea Rinse*
> *Shi Naturals Prepoo Buttercreme*
> HH Soft Coconut Marshmallows
> Claudie's Kahve DC
> Claudie's Reconstructor
> Dumb Blonde Reconstructor


 
Brownie518

Real Nice List Ms. B!  I see you still hangin' with Shi-Naturals.


----------



## Babygrowth

My Jakeala shipped! Can't wait to try them!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Froreal3 said:


> *I will. Last time I ordered it was less than a week, so was quite pleased. They apparently moved to a new shipping place, so hopefully it is better.* I hope I avoided any blk Friday rush. I am I only ordering on Blk Friday from reliable vendors.
> 
> Sent from my Snow White Frost Galaxy S4 using LHCF


 
Froreal3

My Prayers Be with You...



Babygrowth said:


> *My Jakeala shipped! Can't wait to try them!*


 
Babygrowth

I just ordered the Cleansing Conditioner (I hope I like it too).  

She sent me a small sample.  I will try that this Wash Day.


----------



## Babygrowth

Let me know how that goes! I really want some more cleansing conditioners. I want them to be nice a light like ACR. IDareT'sHair


----------



## Babygrowth

Babygrowth said:


> My Jakeala shipped! Can't wait to try them!



My Njoy's vitamins shipped as well!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Babygrowth said:


> *Let me know how that goes! *I really want some more cleansing conditioners. I want them to be nice a light like ACR.


 
@Babygrowth

I will. I Agree. I like HV's Amala Crème Rinse too.

I like some others too (no particular order):
Claudie's 3n1/Claudie's Jojoba Cleansing Conditioners
DevaCurl No Poo
HydroQuench Systems
Darcy's Cleansing Conditioner
Curl Junkie's Daily Fix
Shea Moisture's Purification
As I Am Cleansing Pudding
Hairitage's Dark Honey Cleansing Conditioner*discontinued*

I also want them to be able to remove build up and cleanse well.


----------



## Babygrowth

I really wanted to try that dark honey one. I miss HH. IDareT'sHair thanks for the list... Again! Lol.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Babygrowth

I got a couple Hairitage Dark Honey Rinses on a Swap.  But I'm almost done with the last one. *Le Sigh*


----------



## Beamodel

Hi ladies...

I've been lurking lately. Just jumped in to say I think I'm switching to sealing with butters since the weather is starting to change. 

Oils don't seem to be holding my moisture in good enough for me right now. 

I pulled out my sarenzo chocolate butter. That stuff is oooowwweeee weeeeee good!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel said:


> *Just jumped in to say I think I'm switching to sealing with butters since the weather is starting to change. *


 
Beamodel

Makes Perfect sense.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair

I realized I only have like three butters: 

SSI Seyani Butter
Sarenzo Chocolate Butter
HH Carrot Cake Frosting


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel said:


> *I realized I only have like three butters: *
> 
> *SSI Seyani Butter*
> *Sarenzo Chocolate Butter*
> *HH Carrot Cake Frosting*


 
Beamodel

I'm surprised you don't have any APB Butters?? (she does Butta's too right?)

Are you going to get any?


----------



## Babygrowth

Man, YouTube is going to cause me to really spend money. Seeing these beautiful relaxed heads and their products is making me open my horizon. Looking at Kanechom, Design Essentials, Mizani, Syntonics (which I've used before and forgot all about!!!) I'm definitely going back to some of these things and trying some new things.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair said:


> Beamodel  I'm surprised you don't have any APB Butters?? (she does Butta's too right?)  Are you going to get any?



IDareT'sHair

I have one. A blueberry one but it's just a tiny bit left. I need to get more of it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel

Well, you may hafta' pick up a Butta' or 2 for Sealing.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Froreal3
> 
> My Prayers Be with You...




 I know, right...


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> Real Nice List Ms. B!  I see you still hangin' with Shi-Naturals.



IDareT'sHair

I sure am... Only during sales. That shipping is still erplexed

I have a couple APB Buttas and loooove them. On hair and body . Great for sealing


----------



## divachyk

Happy Veterans Day ladies -- I'm sending a big thank you to my dh & any other family up in here that served!!!!


----------



## divachyk

<duplicate post>


----------



## Golden75

Someone posted in the vendor section HH is shutting down.  Last sale will be BF.


----------



## Beamodel

Golden75

I'm kinda upset about that too :-(
Some of her stuff are still staples for me. I might just have to hit her up and see what she is selling for Blk Fri.


----------



## Froreal3

^^ Aw, that's sad. Where did they get that information from?


----------



## divachyk

Froreal3 I glimpsed HH's posting on FB or maybe it was Instagram. Either way, she mentioned closing indefinitely.


----------



## rileypak

It's on one of her FB pages (the Sheena one). She says she'll only be selling her most popular products.


----------



## chebaby

chello ladies

im finally feeling better. i didnt do my hair for over a week because i was sick. my hair was so dry and i was afraid it would break since i colored it twice. so i finally shampoo and conditioned my hair sunday using jasmines a&s and then today i co washed. i used coconut oil before getting in the shower because for some reason coconut oil helps my hair absorb water quickly. so then i conditioned my hair with ssi avocado conditioner. man i love that stuff  it makes my hair so silky. then i used some ssi avocado as a leave in, followed by vatika frosting, followed by daddy dew, followed by castor and moringa oil i laid it on thick today.


----------



## Ltown

divachyk said:


> Happy Veterans Day ladies -- I'm sending a big thank you to my dh & any other family up in here that served!!!!



divachyk, thanks for Veterans wishes, i actually went out to Olive Garden to get a free meal. Tell DH Happy Veterans Day too!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> chello ladies
> 
> *im finally feeling better. i didnt do my hair for over a week because i was sick*. my hair was so dry and i was afraid it would break since i colored it twice. so i finally shampoo and conditioned my hair sunday using jasmines a&s and t*hen today i co washed. i used coconut oil before getting in the shower because for some reason coconut oil helps my hair absorb water quickly. so then i conditioned my hair with ssi avocado conditioner. man i love that stuff  it makes my hair so silky. then i used some ssi avocado as a leave in, followed by vatika frosting, followed by daddy dew, followed by castor and moringa oil i laid it on thick today*.


 
chebaby

Glad you are better dear.

Yup.  You did lay it on T to the H to the ICK


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ltown

Thank you for your Service


----------



## divachyk

Ltown, dh got some free wings. He's not the one to take free, but hmph, I shonuf am. I was like boi, you better get them wangs.  Glad you got a freebie too.

chebaby, glad you're feeling better!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

divachyk said:


> dh got some free wings. *He's not the one to take free, but hmph, I shonuf am. I was like boi, you better get them wangs.*  Glad you got a freebie too.


 
@divachyk



For Real!....


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Glad you are better dear.
> 
> Yup. You did lay it on T to the H to the ICK


 hey T. how are you?


----------



## Beamodel

Froreal3 said:


> ^^ Aw, that's sad. Where did they get that information from?



It's on facebook. Her personal page.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *hey T. how are you?*


 
chebaby

How's that BF list looking?


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair

Being a PJ has its advantages and disadvantages. I just took out the crisper my original JessieCurl Deep Treatment and it has mold in it :-(

I had to toss it. No more JessieCurl. I will use HV Sitrinillah tonight then. They are very comparable for my hair. 

Still sad though.


----------



## Beamodel

I also found a few more butters from HH.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel said:


> *Being a PJ has its **disadvantages. I just took out the crisper my original JessieCurl Deep Treatment and it has mold in it :-(*
> 
> *I had to toss it*. No more JessieCurl. I will use HV Sitrinillah tonight then. They are very comparable for my hair.
> 
> Still sad though.


 
@Beamodel

Holy Crap! 

Lemme run in here & look at mine. 

I know I've had my DT longer than you have.

Those need to be the next thing up. I still have x3 Jars.

*Notice I said Jars*


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair

It hurt my soul to toss my jar out. I don't have anymore. Yes, I think I got mines like two Black Fridays ago. I think you had yours before me. 

I might get more JessiCurl and it depends on what HH selling if i get something from her.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel

I only saw x2 Jars...both still seem  to look 'okay'.  

I will start using these up.  

I could not readily see the 3rd Jar.  But I know I have x3.

Right now, I only have DB DC'er open, so I'll rotate DB DC'er with JC DWT and try to finish these up in 2014.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair

Sounds like a good plan. I have NG coconut Mango open. SM Manuka Honey DC and now Sitrinillah


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel said:


> *It hurt my soul to toss my jar out. I don't have anymore. Yes, I think I got mines like two Black Fridays ago. I think you had yours before me. *
> 
> I might get more JessiCurl and it depends on what HH selling if i get something from her.


 

Beamodel

Yeah, I bought those Jars from one of those small on-line Hair Boutique places that was "Going Out of Business"

I always wanted a Liter of DT, but never bought it.erplexed  

I can't even get to the x3 Jars I already have and got the nerve to want a Liter....

I never will forget when a former member here in U1B1 had that Gallon she was trying to use up and asked folks (in this thread) to send her empty Jars and she would fill them up and send them too you.

*Good Times*


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel

I wouldn't mind having some Hairitage. 

I need to think about 'what' I would get.

Maybe Sprout and something?  Not pressed for Jar of Joe, cause I can get that from Liquid Gold.

I still have quite a few things from her that are still unopened, which I also need to get to.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel

Your finding Mold in that DT was a definite wake up call.  

It made me scared.  Cutting down to once a week really slowed my use up too.

I don't need any more DC'ers.  Truthfully, I don't need a thing in any category.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair

What's up, T?? What you doin???


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair said:


> Beamodel  Your finding Mold in that DT was a definite wake up call.   It made me scared.  Cutting down to once a week really slowed my use up too.  I don't need any more DC'ers.  Truthfully, I don't need a thing in any category.



IDareT'sHair

Yea, this freaked me out too. I need to watch how many DC's I have in my possession.


----------



## Beamodel

Used up Hairitage Hydration Soft Coconut Marshmallow. I have one back up left and I just took it out of the fridge. 

I've been having them for way over a year. No mold, it works for my hair so I'm good. 

If this is offered for her Black Friday sale, I will get more of it.


----------



## Babygrowth

I need to go home and pull out all my open  DC'ers. Its a lot of them. I'm going to start my 2x/week Reggie until I do my touch up in December.


----------



## Brownie518

Beamodel said:


> Used up Hairitage Hydration Soft Coconut Marshmallow. I have one back up left and I just took it out of the fridge.
> 
> I've been having them for way over a year. No mold, it works for my hair so I'm good.
> 
> If this is offered for her Black Friday sale, I will get more of it.



B, have you heard anything about her shutting down? Someone mentioned it in that HH thread...that BF was her last sale.

Beamodel


----------



## Beamodel

Brownie518

Yes, she is closing up shop after Black Friday. I saw it in her personal facebook page. She is only gonna offer her top sellers for black Friday so stock up while you can Brownie


----------



## Beamodel

My wash session tonight have me super soft hair. 

Cleanse - Hairveda Alma Cream Rinse
DC - Hairveda Sitrinillah 
ACV rinse 

Leave in - HH Soft Coconut & Pink Lemon Berry 
Oil - APB Pumpkin & Fennel on length 

Moisturizer - SD Mocha Milk
Seal - Sarenzo Chocolate Butter on ends 

*Used my Laila Ali Soft Bonnet dryer for 30 mins


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *What's up, T?? What you doin???*


 

@Brownie518

Hey Lady!

Sorry I missed you last night.

I think I got a hold of some 'fake' _Sunny Isle ED JBCO_ (ebay) , It's either fake or old.  

It doesn't have that smoky dark smell or color.

I should pitch it because I have no real clue what's in it.


----------



## Golden75

Beamodel said:


> @IDareT'sHair
> 
> *Being a PJ has its advantages and disadvantages*. I just took out the crisper my original JessieCurl Deep Treatment and it has mold in it :-(
> 
> I had to toss it. No more JessieCurl. I will use HV Sitrinillah tonight then. They are very comparable for my hair.
> 
> Still sad though.


 
Beamodel Sure does, cause I've had to toss a lot.  Sour smells or mold.  It really hurts when the product is just hitting a year old.  I was tight last weekend when I went to use TPS Coffee Conditioner and it had a funky fishy smell.  Never used, tossed a 16oz bottle  The weekend before that had to toss some Aveda Smooth Prep - fish smell.  But I had that for a few years.


----------



## Beamodel

Golden75

Oh wow, yea that's a lot of tossing. I would have cried too :-(

This just gave me the amo to learn how to control my purchases.


----------



## Golden75

Beamodel said:


> @Golden75
> 
> Oh wow, yea that's a lot of tossing. I would have cried too :-(
> 
> This just gave me the amo to learn how to control my purchases.


 
Beamodel Same here.  That's why I haven't purchased much these past few months.  I moved a lot to the fridge, so that should help.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I'm ticked because I got some counterfeit *$$ ED JBCO. I will be pitching it.

I learned my lesson. From now on: I need to make sure I get it directly from: Hattache, Curlmart, Pampered & Twisted, Sams 24-7 or JamaicanOils.

I have a bottle on the way. So, until then, I guess I will be pulling out HV CoCosta. or maybe Strong Roots Red Pimento.

I've been on a Castor Oil kick lately (for some reason)

I also think I may to do my Hair tonight and Steam with some JessiCurl DT.

Once a week is getting boring. 

So, I might go back to twice a week.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75

I don't want to be in a position where I'm tossing products.  

So, that too, might put me back on a twice a week schedule until I get my Stash under control.


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Golden75
> 
> I don't want to be in a position where I'm tossing products.
> 
> So, that too, might put me back on a twice a week schedule until I get my Stash under control.


 
@IDareT'sHair Girl me either. Believe me I am  :burning:  when I toss. Yes all dem emotions stir thru . Especially when it was never opened, thats THE WORSE!!!! I want to get on a 2x a week schedule, so I may try to work it out.


----------



## Babygrowth

I didn't know that Pampered Tendrils carried Silk Dreams!!!! They pretty much have everything I want.

I've also added PBN to my list and I'm thinking about this MHC buttery soy.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75 said:


> *Girl me either. Believe me I am  :burning:  when I toss. Yes all dem emotions stir thru . Especially when it was never opened, thats THE WORSE!!!!* I want to get on a 2x a week schedule, so I may try to work it out.


 
Golden75

I Hear You Girl Two Times!  Doing my Hair right now.


----------



## DoDo

IDareT'sHair said:


> Golden75
> 
> I Hear You Girl Two Times!  Doing my Hair right now.



IDareT'sHair

I am going to try to join you with 2x a week again. Pray for me. Every time I try I end up falling off the wagon .

My hair is so much easier to manage when I stay on it though. Also, I actually get to finish things up for once.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

DoDo

Alright Ms. DoDo. 

Okay...We are going to at least do x2 per week until 12-31 and then re-evaluate.

I have no problems doing x2 per week.  It's once a week that I can't get with.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Used Up:
x1 Hairitage Hydrations Dark Honey Cleansing Conditioner (no back ups)
x1 Shea Terra Organics Banana & Mongongo Pre-Rx (x1 back up)


----------



## DoDo

IDareT'sHair


----------



## Ltown

Hi ladies!
Beamodel sorry you had bad conditioner and it being in the fridge means something was wrong before you got it. i had mold in my silk dream before. that is the reason i've cut back on my stash. i wash/dc once a week so i'm cutting back even more for wash days.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Hey divas
My APB stash is dwindling, I may need to double up on what I have on my BF list; not sure yet though. 
Also MD launched a new purely basic line so I added the horsetail and nettle conditioner to my list.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ltown

I remember when your SD's had Mold all in it.erplexed


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl

I didn't know Marie Dean had Launched a new Line?

btw:  Hi Ms. Curly


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair Hey sis
She just launched the line yesterday I believe. I saw it on Facebook.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl

Hope you are feeling better?

How's that BF List coming?


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair I'm feeling a lot better. My appetite hasn't fully returned yet but at least I'm not tired and nauseous anymore.

My BF list consists of very few vendors because I don't want to have too many products just sitting around. I'm finally down to a reasonable amount of DC's so I'll just re-up on my favorites. Right now the top contenders are HV, APB, CM and MD. I may look at Hattache depending on the discount.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl

I'm so happy you are feeling better Mrs. C!

I know.  My DC'ers are on  mad/crazy/stupid overload.  

I don't wanna have anything go bad on me.

So, Imma go back to twice a week until 12-31 and see what I can do.  

Right now I have DB and JC open, so I'll rotate those until they are gone.

I used up a couple things today too.  So, I'll just keep plugging along.

I think I need to use some of these new(er) vendors stuff because I am unsure of shelf-lifeerplexed i.e. Mission:Condition, J. Monique Naturals, Jakeala 

They all need to be put into rotation so they won't go bad.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl

I gotta tell ya' Ms. C! I love that L.A.C.E. Bramhi DC'er. 

It's so nice.  My Hair responded very well to it.


----------



## Beamodel

Ltown

Oh wow, you had mold in your SD. That really sucks especially when we try hard to preserve them by refrigerating hem.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Beamodel

I think hers arrived w/Mold or  molded shortly after receiving.

It was when the Line 1st Launched.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel

Jessicurl Weekly Deep Treatment = bomb.com.edu.gov.biz.net.org

I still think it's too precious for a bottle.

Shoulda' stayed in a Jar.:lovedrool:


 The End.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair LACE has some really nice products


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair said:


> Beamodel  Jessicurl Weekly Deep Treatment = bomb.com.edu.gov.biz.net.org  I still think it's too precious for a bottle.  Shoulda' stayed in a Jar.:lovedrool:   The End.



IDareT'sHair
I agree :-(


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl

Yup.  I really, really enjoyed that Bramhi DC'er. 

It has joined my Staple list (if I had one).  

Put it this way, I always wanna keep at least 1 in my Stash.  

That's what I guess a PJ like me considers a 'staple'.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel

I'll use DT again on Sunday (or my next wash day).


----------



## meka72

IDareT'sHair said:


> Beamodel
> 
> I'll use DT again on Sunday (or my next wash day).



Over the weekend, I used the Jessicurl DT mixed with SD RCA and my hair was on another level! I'd hate to start hoarding those two (but know that I will). Lol.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair said:


> Beamodel  I'll use DT again on Sunday (or my next wash day).



IDareT'sHair

I'm still heartbroken about the mold. Why you rubbing in using JessieCurl DT? 

That is my tried and true DC. 

I will buy more for Black Friday. It depends on who has the best sale...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

meka72 said:


> *Over the weekend, I used the Jessicurl DT mixed with SD RCA and my hair was on another level! I'd hate to start hoarding those two (but know that I will). Lol.*


 

meka72

Sounds like a pretty sweet Combo!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel said:


> *Why you rubbing in using JessieCurl DT? **That is my tried and true DC. *


 

Beamodel

I am so sorry Ms. Lady! 

I thought about that _after_ I posted it.


----------



## Ltown

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Beamodel
> 
> I think hers arrived w/Mold or  molded shortly after receiving.
> 
> It was when the Line 1st Launched.



IDareT'sHair, you are right it was first line but she replaced it immediately but i didn't refrigerate back then, T you remember everything


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ltown

Heck Yeah I remember that!...

You were the one that put me on to the SD's Line because after that happened you sent me some things to try.

Whip My Hair (which I loved but never bought) and I think you sent me Shea What which I also loved and maybe one other thing.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Duplicate Post - Sorry!


----------



## Babygrowth

Have y'all heard of or used Just Natural products?

www.justnaturalskincare.com


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Babygrowth

I looked at this link a while back.  Never went back to it though.


----------



## Babygrowth

IDareT'sHair There stuff looks good and I've seen some YouTube demo's/reviews. I might try it.

My Jakeala and Njoy stuff came today.


----------



## meka72

IDareT'sHair said:


> meka72
> 
> Sounds like a pretty sweet Combo!



It's fittin'ta be my go to combo.


----------



## Babygrowth

I pulled out some stuff I forgot I had to use. A couple of APB creams which should be perfect for the winter, 2 Soultanicals kink drinks (I hope they're still good), CJ Smoothing lotion, natty moist sample, and Oyin BSP (I don't know why I keep sleeping on this when I know its awesome!) I got a little VS left but I want to save it for my relaxer next month but I will have to mix it with RCA. Starting today I will start my 2x per week Sunday and Thursday. 
OAN: I love the consistency of Jakeala's nappy butter. It reminds me of HH hemp nostalgia and that used to be my boo thang especially in the winter! I almost want to buy some HH one last time...


----------



## faithVA

I'm considering trying something from APB and looking for suggestions for a styler.

I'm a 4b, low porosity natural and I wear my hear in flat twist and twist primarily but I would want the styler to give me a nice twist out. Usually my ends are the problem. They tend to looks frizzy with most stylers.

My hair doesn't like coconut oil. Most other things are OK. Any suggestions of products to try from her line? tia


----------



## Golden75

faithVA said:


> I'm considering trying something from APB and looking for suggestions for a styler.
> 
> I'm a 4b, low porosity natural and I wear my hear in flat twist and twist primarily but I would want the styler to give me a nice twist out. Usually my ends are the problem. They tend to looks frizzy with most stylers.
> 
> My hair doesn't like coconut oil. Most other things are OK. Any suggestions of products to try from her line? tia


 
faithVA I'm not sure if she has stylers yet.  I aksed her about it awhile ago, I believe she said she was working on it.  But the leave-in sprays are awesome! And is great at keeping ends moist as my wash day leave-in and in between.  Ladies love the oils too, I haven't tried mine yet.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

faithVA  As far as APB's "Stylers" weren't people using Her Hair Puddings as "Stylers"? Golden75


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair said:


> @faithVA As far as APB's "Stylers" weren't people using Her Hair Puddings as "Stylers"? @Golden75


 
IDareT'sHair Not sure about that.  It didn't work for me as one.  I'm not sure it is supposed to be a styler.  It does not have a "pudding" consistency. 

faithVA - I haven't looked at APB offerings in a minute, but convo her, she responds quickly.


----------



## Golden75

APB has a sale going on now.


----------



## Miss Kane

Hi Ladies,

The creamy puddings are a leave in conditioner/moisturizer. I am currently working on developing a few stylers. They will probably not be ready in time for the Black Friday sale.

Hope that helps.


----------



## faithVA

This thread is fabulous. I come in here and bam, instant answers and one from the creator herself  Thank you Golden75, IDareT'sHair and Miss_kane.


----------



## Golden75

Miss Kane said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> The creamy puddings are a leave in conditioner/moisturizer. I am currently working on developing a few stylers. They will probably not be ready in time for the Black Friday sale.
> 
> Hope that helps.


 
Miss Kane  You got google alert?  Now that's customer service!


----------



## divachyk

I love instant answers especially when I'm ready to hit pay now. Yay for awesome customer service Miss Kane


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Miss Kane

Thanks for that Clarification.  Glad You Chimed in.


----------



## Beamodel

Ugh, I ordered Jakela knowing I don't need jack! 

Amla Shea Hemp Parfait
Tutti Honey Rhassoul Mask


----------



## Brownie518

Hi girls
APB has a sale?? I want some Red Velvet stuff


----------



## Beamodel

Froreal3

How is SSI cutie pie leave in? I think you use it on yours daughters hair.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair

How did that Chai Tea pre treat work out?
I found my BRB Pumpkin seed whip last week. That's good, too.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518

The Chai Tea is nice Pudding-y/Butter like. Smells amazing. Works great.  

I'm thinking about doing an overnight with it on dry hair this weekend.

I always start out doing an overnighter but never can leave it in all night. I still can't get into that.

I Agree.  I love that Pumpkin Whip and the Pumpkin Puree.  I may pull that back out after I relax in a few weeks.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> The Chai Tea is nice Pudding-y/Butter like. Smells amazing. Works great.
> 
> I'm thinking about doing an overnight with it on dry hair this weekend.
> 
> I always start out doing an overnighter but never can leave it in all night. I still can't get into that.
> 
> I Agree.  I love that Pumpkin Whip and the Pumpkin Puree.  I may pull that back out after I relax in a few weeks.


Yea I use the Chai on dry hair overnight. It does smell good.

I might wash after How to Get Away With Murder


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

I Agree.  

I love that Pumpkin Whip and the Pumpkin Puree.  Imma pull that back out after I relax in a few weeks.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *Yea I use the Chai on dry hair overnight. It does smell good*.
> 
> I might wash after How to Get Away With Murder


 
Brownie518

Okay Imma do this.  You know I always wanna do what YOU do!


----------



## Babygrowth

Hey Ladies. I got a sample of the beau vert hair conditioner from Jakeala. I love samples and its a good size too. My coffee balm is not sweet enough. I miss the smell of joj. 

I had crochet braids in and it took all night to remove those rows so I'm prepooing over night with alter ego and avocado oil. Will clarify do a protein tx with Redken then DC with avocado pudding. I'm going to use up some stuff this month. Got more purchases to make. Watching y'all scoop up all this Jakeala is making me want to get more too! I'm going to go look...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Babygrowth said:


> *Hey Ladies. I got a sample of the beau vert hair conditioner from Jakeala. I love samples and its a good size too. *
> 
> *My coffee balm is not sweet enough. I miss the smell of joj. *


 
Babygrowth

I wish I would have gotten Beau Vert.  I kept putting it in & taking it out of my Cart.

I got a sample of the Cleansing Crème.  Will use it this week.  Can't place the scent but it smells good.

Yeah, there will only be 1 Jar of Joe. 

Although Liquid Gold's Java Butter is a Great Dupe (for me).  A close 2nd.


----------



## Froreal3

Beamodel said:


> Froreal3
> 
> How is SSI cutie pie leave in? I think you use it on yours daughters hair.



Beamodel I like it a lot.  I use it after washing dd's hair on wet or damp hair.  It is really detangling and moisturizing for her. It is a staple for her.  She has very coily 4b/c hair.

Sent from my Snow White Frost Galaxy S4 using LHCF


----------



## Froreal3

Ugh,  it is getting cold up here.   I need to grab some silk lined beanies and start wearing them.  

I moisturized my ends with APB Ayurvedic hair cream in honey dew and put some Noni/Papaya pomade to seal in this weather. 

Today is dd's birthday.  I used SSI Cutie Pie on dampened hair,  APB Ayurvedic hair cream and sealed with the APB Pumpkin and fennel in honey dew.  Her hair smells so good.

Sent from my Snow White Frost Galaxy S4 using LHCF


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Froreal3 said:


> *Today is dd's birthday. I used SSI Cutie Pie on dampened hair, APB Ayurvedic hair cream and sealed with the APB Pumpkin and fennel in honey dew. Her hair smells so good.*
> 
> Sent from my Snow White Frost Galaxy S4 using LHCF


 
Froreal3

Aww....I hope Baby Girl has a Blessed Fun-Filled Day!


----------



## Ltown

Hello ladies! Hi Ms. T I'm in OH and darn if it snowed in Cleveland
 I like APB and will add that to my BF list too, list is moving naturelle, apb, and pomade, I forgot what else.


----------



## Babygrowth

IDareT'sHair I didn't see the java butter. I'm going to go look at it. This will be my first coffee balmy/pomade-ish product so I'm curious about it.


----------



## Beamodel

Froreal3

Thank you. Happy Birthday to DD.


----------



## divachyk

Happy Bday to dd Froreal3


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Babygrowth said:


> *I didn't see the java butter. I'm going to go look at it. This will be my first coffee balmy/pomade-ish product so I'm curious about it.*


 
Babygrowth

Here

http://www.liquidgoldhairproducts.com/product/whipped-java-butter


----------



## Beamodel

Hi girls... Happy Friday!

divachyk
I ordered another wig. Janet Collection - Bisa


----------



## Babygrowth

Happy birthday DD FroReal 

I also just bought a wig divachyk and Beamodel. Outre Brie.


----------



## divachyk

Ohhhh both of those are nice Babygrowth Beamodel I'm in need of another too.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

divachyk Beamodel Babygrowth

Ya'll turnin' into some Wig-Heads!...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ltown said:


> *Hello ladies! Hi Ms. T I'm in OH and darn if it snowed in Cleveland*


 
Ltown

Um...This is all Imma say .....


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Waiting on:

Jakeala's
ED JBCO (since I got punked)
Nexxus Emergencee (back up)
Phytophanere Vitamins (back up)


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Used up:
x1 Lee Stafford Growth Rx.  I have back ups to the back ups.

Also waiting on (which I forgot):
Hydroquench Chocolate Cleansing Conditioner (which has shipped)


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Back On:
Lee Stafford.  Will stay on this at least x2 per week until 12/31 and re-evaluate.


----------



## bajandoc86

Y'all!!! I made a trip to Jamaica's northcoast on a whim an stopped by this popular drugstore. Lo and behold I found a stash of J Monique Naturals DCs!! I am bout to clear the shelf!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

bajandoc86

Please let Us know what you get!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Okay...So WHY Did my replacement ED JBCO smell just like the other x2? 

Maybe that's the way it's smelling.erplexed 

I just don't remember my other bottles quite smelling like this.

Now I'm royally ticked because I have x3 bottles open. (They sent me a 2oz sample) and I opened it to take a whiff.

Maybe I need to have a seat someplace cause I'm confused.

Anyway, that came and also my Nexxus Emergencee and a bottle of Apoghee Pro-Vitamin Spritz (L-I) I completely forgot I bought.


----------



## bajandoc86

IDareT'sHair I got the Irish & Cocoa DC x3  and the Hibiscus & Broccoli DC x2. I also bought a Mango & Papaya Body Butter


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@bajandoc86

Chile...You Cleaned Up!

Great Haul!  And You didn't hafta' pay shipping!


----------



## bajandoc86

Lol! I drove back and went straightto the same drugstore here and they have them too!!!  So come payday I will be cleaning those shelves as well. They also had the curly pudding, coiling jelly, leave-in, dead sea mud mask(bought 1 just now lol) and more body butter. Jackpot!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

bajandoc86

Did you see any other Handmade/Natural products in there???? 

That's interesting.  How was the Prices vs On-Line?

I think I have:
x1 Jojoba DC'er
x1 or x2 Hibiscus Broccoli
x1 Irish & Cocoa DC'er
x1 Ginger Hair Butter Crème

*seems like I'm forgetting something*


----------



## Brownie518

Hey, ladies.

I did another 'evaluation' of my stash last night...well, I was cleaning and found stuff. I found 2 CD Monoi Anti Breakage sprays, 1 HTN Follicle Mist, 1 SSI Tahitian Vanilla leave in, 1 SD Mocha Silk, 2 Claudie Montego Bay Oils, 1 Claudie Vere Oil, 1 Claudie Shea Pomade , 1 HQS Mask Honey maybe? 

 I did finish up an AV Methika oil, 1 backup.


----------



## Lita

Babygrowth said:


> Hey y'all. I got Njoy's vitamins and I can't wait to try them. Might get my Carols Daughters items since its on sale.




Babygrowth Keep us posted with Njoys vitamins..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair

Do you get the Hair Growth or the Breaking Hair Lee Stafford??


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> ...*well, I was cleaning and found stuff. I found 2 CD Monoi Anti Breakage sprays, 1 HTN Follicle Mist, 1 SSI Tahitian Vanilla leave in, 1 SD Mocha Silk, 2 Claudie Montego Bay Oils, 1 Claudie Vere Oil, 1 Claudie Shea Pomade , 1 HQS Mask Honey maybe?*
> 
> I did finish up an AV Methika oil, 1 backup.


 
@Brownie518

Hmph. 

Sounds like you found a "PRE" Black Friday Haul in Your Stash.



Brownie518 said:


> Do you get the *Hair Growth *or the Breaking Hair Lee Stafford??


 
@Brownie518

This one.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> Hmph.
> 
> *Sounds like you found a "PRE" Black Friday Haul in Your Stash*.
> 
> @Brownie518
> 
> This one.



 Ahh, you got jokes!!  Yeah, that's a bit much to be 'finding' I guess...

I'm glad, though. Some of that stuff was on my list for reup.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> Ahh, you got jokes!!  *Yeah, that's a bit much to be 'finding' I guess...*
> 
> I'm glad, though. Some of that stuff was on my list for reup.


 
@Brownie518

Um....

You know how you do!

Too bad you didn't find 'us' some Nourish. 

Wonder if it's going to be available?

*pfft.  that line makes me tired*


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> Um....
> 
> You know how you do!
> 
> Too bad you didn't find 'us' some Nourish.
> 
> Wonder if it's going to be available?



IDareT'sHair

I know! I was looking around for some, too. I really hope she stocks up on all the other favorites for BF.

I ordered that Lee Stafford


----------



## IDareT'sHair

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> * *pfft. that line makes me tired**


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


>



I know...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 Lita

....On a more pleasant note:  Do you OG PJ's got them lists ready??


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 Lita

I'm mad because I think I want more QB.erplexed  

I wish I woulda' got b/ups during that Sale.

They haven't "Officially" been added to my BF List, but I wouldn't be adverse to adding them.

Oh, and Brownie -Yes Hattache has Soultanicals.  

I was re-doing my list and saw it.


----------



## Lita

IDareT'sHair said:


> Brownie518 Lita
> 
> ....On a more pleasant note:  Do you OG PJ's got them lists ready??




IDareT'sHair My list isn't too long this time..I'm going to stock up on Heritage Soft Coconut & Big City Punch..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Lita said:


> I'm going to stock up on Heritage *Soft Coconut *& Big City Punch..
> 
> Happy Hair Growing!


 
Lita

Brownie518 wants this too!

Other than Sprout, not sure what else I want?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Lita

I see HH increased their prices.......


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518 @Lita
> 
> ....On a more pleasant note:  *Do you OG PJ's got them lists ready??*



 



IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518 @Lita
> 
> I'm mad because I think I want more QB.erplexed
> 
> I wish I woulda' got b/ups during that Sale.
> 
> They haven't "Officially" been added to my BF List, but I wouldn't be adverse to adding them.
> 
> Oh, and Brownie -Yes Hattache has Soultanicals.
> 
> I was re-doing my list and saw it.



IDareT'sHair

Oh, good, thanks for that info. I need to check them, see if I should get anything else


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Lita
> 
> I see HH increased their prices.......



For real??? 

Lita  Yeah, I want some Soft Coconut, too 


My two new fav rinsers are Garnier Free Fall and Damage Eraser conditioners  I don't know what made me buy them but I like em both! Esp the Damage Eraser, great slip!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

Clawd....When was Sprout ever $16.00????


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *My two new fav rinsers are Garnier Free Fall and Damage Eraser conditioners*  I don't know what made me buy them but I like em both! Esp the Damage Eraser, great slip!!


 
Brownie518

Lovin' Free Fall.  Thanks Lita 

Haven't looked at or thought about Damage Eraser.  

Lemme go look at that right quick.....


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> Clawd....When was Sprout ever $16.00????



......


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> Lovin' Free Fall.  Thanks @Lita
> 
> Haven't looked at or thought about Damage Eraser.
> 
> Lemme go look at that right quick.....



Yeah, that Free Fall is good, right?? I'm going to WalMart in the morning to get the larger size of the Damage Eraser..I have the Free Fall


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518

I have a HUGE Free Fall and a smaller back up (13oz). 

I'm getting Damage Eraser. *thanks pusha*

I've been using F-F as a final R/O.

ETA: Gurl..you know Sprout ain't nee'r been no $16.00


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> I have a HUGE Free Fall and a smaller back up (13oz).
> 
> I'm getting Damage Eraser. *thanks pusha*
> 
> I've been using F-F as a final R/O.
> 
> ETA: Gurl..you know Sprout ain't nee'r been no $16.00


IDareT'sHair

Always glad to enable a fellow PJ 

16 dollas??????


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

Gurl....Go out there & look at dem prices!  

I don't remember 1/2 that stuff costin' that much.

Wonder what the Discount will be?

I had x2 8oz Jars of Sprout I had to 'pick through' & try to Salvage as much as could.

I just remembered that. 

Imma think on this some more.

Under the new price list 8oz of Sprout would be $32.00...


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair

I do need to go take a look...going out with a bang, i guess...


----------



## Brownie518

None of that stuff used to be 16...that seems to be the magic number. I know them Soft & Creamies were not 16 dollas before!!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

I didn't even look at Jar of Joe. 

It's prolly Fidddy.


----------



## Babygrowth

I really want to OD on HH mango colada! That leave in was heavenly. I haven't found a leave in like that. SD WGBC is a close second tho... I bought some coconut milk so I may try to concoct my own leave in...

I was just in Walmart looking at Hydra recharge, triple nutrition and damage eraser. I couldn't decide which one to get so I didn't get any of them. Going to cowash with free fall Tuesday.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> I didn't even look at Jar of Joe.
> 
> It's prolly Fidddy.





I'll probably get a couple Soft Coconuts and maybe one other thing. *shrug* we'll see...


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> I didn't even look at Jar of Joe.
> 
> It's prolly Fidddy.



 I still have about 3 or 4 JOJs...


----------



## divachyk

Did I always pay $20 for Jar of Joe?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

I'm liking that BRB's Chai Tea. 

I will have to Steam with it as a DC'er and see how it is that way.

divachyk

Yep.  Jar of Joe has been $20.00 for a minute but there was always some kind of Sale.


----------



## divachyk

Ok that's the kicker. I never remember paying $20 for it but I've also never purchased at full price. I may buy that for old time sake because that really is the best coffee product I've used.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@divachyk

I'm holding onto x1 8oz Jar of Joe. 

I've replaced it though with: Liquid Gold's Whipped Java Bean.


----------



## divachyk

OT: Am I the only one experiencing slow, slugglish, lags while surfing & posting on LHCF lately?

IDareT'sHair, I'm holding on to one also. I need to just let it go, use it and move on to the whipped java bean.


----------



## Brownie518

divachyk said:


> OT:* Am I the only one experiencing slow, slugglish, lags while surfing & posting on LHCF lately?*
> 
> @IDareT'sHair, I'm holding on to one also. I need to just let it go, use it and move on to the whipped java bean.




divachyk - I've been having issues for a while now  It gets too annoying sometimes. Sometimes it takes so long to load my post, I forget I'm logged on and everyone else logs off by then ....


----------



## divachyk

Brownie518, tbh, it's been that way for a while for me too.


----------



## Beamodel

I've been applying liquid gold green magic every other day to my scalp. I think it might be too much. 

The only reason why I say so is after the second application my hair/scalp starts to feel heavily coated instead of soft like how it does with the initial first application. 

I might rotate between green magic and a sulfur oil. See if that helps.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I think Imma get dressed and return this Ouidad stuff back to Marshall's.  

Lord knows when I'll ever get to it.  So, back it goes.erplexed


----------



## Babygrowth

Beamodel said:


> I've been applying liquid gold green magic every other day to my scalp. I think it might be too much.
> 
> The only reason why I say so is after the second application my hair/scalp starts to feel heavily coated instead of soft like how it does with the initial first application.
> 
> I might rotate between green magic and a sulfur oil. See if that helps.



That's what I had to do. My hair/scalp wasn't absorbing it.


----------



## Beamodel

Babygrowth said:


> That's what I had to do. My hair/scalp wasn't absorbing it.



Thanks. Yea it's like my scalp isn't absorbing it. You said it correctly.


----------



## Beamodel

I hadn't used AO HoneySuckle Rose in a long time because it was always hit or miss for me. 

Well today's DC session was a hit with it. Once I use it up, Im not sure if I will repurchase it though.


----------



## bajandoc86

IDareT'sHair 

No other natural lines. But the prices were prob only an additional 2 dollars at the most at checkout *excited*


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518

I picked up my Damage Eraser.


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair said:


> I think Imma get dressed and return this Ouidad stuff back to Marshall's.
> 
> Lord knows when I'll ever get to it. So, back it goes.erplexed


 
 IDareT'sHair I read that thread and glad I never made it.  

I have stinking cold so I didn't wash this weekend.  But I think I gotta do something tonight.   Beamodel inspired me to bust out AOHSR.  I'll DC on dry hair and cowash with something, so no hopping in an out the shower.


----------



## Beamodel

Golden75 said:


> IDareT'sHair I read that thread and glad I never made it.  I have stinking cold so I didn't wash this weekend.  But I think I gotta do something tonight.   Beamodel inspired me to bust out AOHSR.  I'll DC on dry hair and cowash with something, so no hopping in an out the shower.



Golden75

The AOHSR still has my hair feeling good


----------



## divachyk

Thanks to my pusher, ahem, Beamodel, I purchased Janet Collection Bisa u-part wig...we will be Twinkies.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75 said:


> *I read that thread and glad I never made it. *
> 
> *inspired me to bust out AOHSR. I'll DC on dry hair and cowash with something, so no hopping in an out the shower.*


 
Golden75

Gurl....

I had no idea when I would get around to using that Ouidad, so I went & got my $60 back.

It was something I wanted to try.  I'll pick it up again whenever.



Beamodel said:


> *The AOHSR still has my hair feeling good *


 
Beamodel Golden75

Thanks Girls for reminding me of the HSR.


----------



## Beamodel

divachyk said:


> Thanks to my pusher, ahem, Beamodel, I purchased Janet Collection Bisa u-part wig...we will be Twinkies.



divachyk

Yay.... I'm can't wait to compare notes on it.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair

It was $60... Yikes o would have returned it too.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel

Yeah...I had at least x2 of each item.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My 2nd Jakeala order shipped.  

I should be done with that until after BF (we'll see if she has a Christmas Sale).


----------



## Froreal3

Yah babeee.  



Now I just gotta go pick up my SD from the post office.  

Sent from my Snow White Frost Galaxy S4 using LHCF


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Froreal3

Is this a 1st or 2nd Purchase?  

Didn't you purchase something during the recent Sale or is this your 1st purchase of the Season?


----------



## Froreal3

^^IDareT'sHair BRBC is a reup, Aethiopika is new. I purchased after the sale. These items are full price. I might pick up some more BRBC if they have Blk Friday.


----------



## Froreal3

Will be using NJoy oil on my scalp with massages and baggying. I need to get to at least MBL. For real, can I get another 2" please? Damn, this mess is ridic...

I have the oil in Mint Chocolate.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Still going hard on ED JBCO.  

I'll rotate it with HV's CoCosta when I want something a little less on the _stank-a-lious_ side of things.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Used up my 'sample' of Naturalista Juicy (no back ups...yet) 

Golden75 Thanks Again for that Ms. Lady!

I have a Full Size Jar in my Hattache Cart.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

KeraVada Oils

http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=...=Hyqq17K3nNiDOxxgTkmwtQ&bvm=bv.79908130,d.aWw

30% off BF (only) starting at Midnight - Code = *BLACKFRIDAY*

25% off Cyber Monday (only) Code = *CYBERMONDAY*


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair said:


> Used up my 'sample' of Naturalista Juicy (no back ups...yet)
> 
> Golden75 Thanks Again for that Ms. Lady!
> 
> I have a Full Size Jar in my Hattache Cart.



IDareT'sHair Glad you liked it.  I keep thinking about repurchasing.  I need to make a hattache cart


----------



## Golden75

Applied HSR on dry hair.  I feel a difference from when I used it several years ago.  I am now able to squeeze it out the bottle thru the cap.  Before I had to take the top off and squeeze and that ish still didn't want to come out.  It seems smoother, it glides on easier and detangled instantly.  I don't remember it doing this before.  The color is also different, I thought it was a light tan or even slightly pink before.  Now it's just white pearlescent.   Applied some oil from ST and about to rinse out and cowash with SSI Blueberry.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75 said:


> *Glad you liked it. I keep thinking about repurchasing. I need to make a hattache cart *


 
Golden75

I did.  Very much.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75 said:


> Applied HSR on dry hair. *I feel a difference from when I used it several years ago*. I am now able to squeeze it out the bottle thru the cap. *Before I had to take the top off and squeeze and that ish still didn't want to come out. It seems smoother,* it glides on easier and detangled instantly. I don't remember it doing this before. *The color is also different, I thought it was a light tan or even slightly pink before. Now it's just white pearlescent.* Applied some oil from ST and about to rinse out and cowash with SSI Blueberry.


 
Golden75

I Agree.  

I tried the 'newer' one in the 2oz samples they sent with the older ones.

You use to have to _frustratingly_ 'beat' it out the bottle.  

I have a couple of HSR's and a couple WC's.  I also have x1 GPB.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518

My Damage Eraser came today.

ETA: I've been using Claudie's Hair Frappe


----------



## Froreal3

Picked up some Shea Moisture Tahitian Noni Weekly Treatment and some of that Curls Blueberry Control Paste (I like the smell of the passion fruit better). I will use the Shea Moisture for a quick protein treatment before my Komaza comes. My Komaza shipped today.  Love fast shipping. I got the protein treatment as well as a 2oz. sample of the Coconut Pudding.


----------



## Froreal3

Sent from my Snow White Frost Galaxy S4 using LHCF


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Hey divas
From the look of things I may only purchase from hattache.

Sent from my XT1080 using LHCF


----------



## Brownie518

Hey.
I finished up a Claudies Moisturizing Quinoa Coffee. Found an 8 oz backup along with a 16oz Renew Protein


----------



## divachyk

I need rehab...I'm a PJ of random things...Got Equal Bella full cap from my BSS. Looks way better in person than the stock image.

http://www.blackhairspray.com/freetress-equal-synthetic-wig-anne-1.html

So my sis has alopecia so I'm rocking wigs in support of her and to prep me for my business trip that may not happen now. But hey, I'm in love with wigs now so business trip or not, it's all good.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Both my Jakeala orders came today.  Everything looks/smells so lovely. 

I got a sample of Ben Vert DC'er (I think that's the name?)

My 16oz HQS Brazilian Chocolate & Honey Cleansing Conditioner also came today and my bottle of Phytophanere Vitamins (which I will be using in 2015).


----------



## Beamodel

divachyk 

I got my Bisa wig today.   

It looks so pretty and looks so realistic. I cut it to match the length of my hair and I thinned it out some because my hair isn't thick.   

I think I want to thin it out some more.


----------



## divachyk

Beamodel....ooooh nice! I love it. I can't wait to get mine. Mine is in Minnesota. I'm unsure when it will make to me. It's shipped via priority 2 day but from the looks of it, that won't happen. Perhaps weather.


----------



## ronie

IDareT'sHair said:


> Both my Jakeala orders came today.  Everything looks/smells so lovely.  I got a sample of Ben Vert DC'er (I think that's the name?)  My 16oz HQS Brazilian Chocolate & Honey Cleansing Conditioner also came today and my bottle of Phytophanere Vitamins (which I will be using in 2015).


IDareT'sHair
I have been eying these vitamins for ever. And since my shedding has been so minimal (thanks to APB Ayurvedic mask I believe), I m a really tempted to get on some growth aid next year. 
What happen with the viviscal? Will you combine the 2?


----------



## Ltown

Good morning Divas!
I'm still thinking over the BF list. I want cj but curlmart shipping sucks even after the discounts. Is Hattache having a sale, didn't see that posted?


----------



## Froreal3

Beamodel said:


> @divachyk
> 
> I got my Bisa wig today.
> 
> It looks so pretty and looks so realistic. I cut it to match the length of my hair and I thinned it out some because my hair isn't thick.
> 
> I think I want to thin it out some more.



Beamodel that is really cute! And your eyebrows and eyeliner are on point. I can tell you're very pretty from the corner of your eye.


----------



## Froreal3

Lord, I have purchased most of the stuff I would have on Blk Friday. I'm not feening for anything except that APB Ayur mask yall keep talking about, a couple of her creams, a couple of her buttas, and maybe two of the oils. Think I wanna get pumpkin spice scent (love) and that coconut lime verbena (never tried). 

I might stop by Hattache to look at some Buttery Soy and maybe some Blue Roze. IDK.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@ronie

Love, Love, Love Visvical. They are my #1. I've been taking those with 10,000 mcg of Biotin.

I don't want my system to get to use to the Visviscal, I change it up.

I have rotated others in the past: Andrew Lessman, Shen Min, Nexxus, Country Life, Ultra Nourish Hair and one @Lita & I were 'testing' (can't think of the name right now?).

I went to Visvical, after Nioxin went Ghost.

So, I'll 'test' out the Phytophanere and keep the Biotin in there and gauge the results.

The Phyto instructs you to take 4 months straight and take 1 month off.

Interested to see how they work.


----------



## Beamodel

divachyk
Do you plan on cutting it or keeping it the length it comes in?

Froreal3
Awww thank you darling


----------



## divachyk

Froreal3 I was thinking that same about Beamodel being a pretty lady. Everything looks awesome from the corner she showed. I just couldn't figure how to word that. 

Beamodel, likely cut to shape it a bit. My Outre Annie can use some more shaping and thinning. Did you use thinning shears?


----------



## Beamodel

divachyk 
Yes I used sheers.


----------



## divachyk

Perfection!!! Beamodel


----------



## Froreal3

Waiting on:
I bought some hats (silk lined and regular) from Scarfanatic and Naturalsis72 on Etsy this morning. They shipped this afternoon. Yay! Also my Soultanicals shipped (label created anyway from my Nov. 9th order). And my Komaza shipped. So just waiting on...

Soultanicals
Naturalsis72
Scarfanatic
Megatek
Komaza


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ltown said:


> *Is Hattache having a sale, didn't see that posted?*


 
@Ltown

Yes, they are Ms. LT. It's 25%. 

The Code = *2014THANKS*

It's on the 28th Starting at Midnight PST 

Free Shipping over $65.00


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Used Up:
x1 sample of Jakeala's Cleansing Conditioner (x4 Full-Sized 8oz back ups)
x1 Jasmine Bath & Beauty's Avocado & Silk DC'er (I have about 6-7 left *various scents*)


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair

I just found two Avocado & Silks, plus some JBCO, 5 tubes Deep Fuel, Joico Moisture Recovery conditioner, and a Garlic cond...

I'm doing an overnight with the JBCO.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *I just found two Avocado & Silks, plus some JBCO, 5 tubes Deep Fuel, Joico Moisture Recovery conditioner, and a Garlic cond...*
> 
> I'm doing an overnight with the JBCO.


 
Brownie518

Gurl...You done found more stuff?

Your Stash is Endless....

I been really killin' some ED JBCO lately.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@DoDo

Don't forget to check in and let me know how your twice a week Cowashes are going 

I just saw your post in the Cowash thread so that let's me know you are still Hangin'.

I am still going strong. As promised we will re-evaluate 12/31. 

I may stay with it though. 

I think I just like doing my hair twice a week as opposed to once a week. *shrugs*

And as Cold as it has been recently, I am sure my hair would be all gunked up with Buttas', Grease, Pomades, Cremes & Oils if I weren't.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Used Up: x1 Sulfur 8 Medicated (no back ups).

Will snatch another one up next time I think about it or see it someplace 'random'.


----------



## Beamodel

Hi ladies. Here is Bisa from the front view


----------



## Golden75

Beamodel divachyk  Ya'll made me get Bisa.  I got mine in 18" so hopefully I won't need to cut too much


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel

Very Nice Ms. Lady!  You look gorgeous!

Enjoy wearing it.  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Beamodel

Golden75

I don't recall mines giving me an option for length. I'm only 5-5 and it was hanging pretty low on me. Please post pictures once you get it. 

I know I will definitely be ordering this wig again. I cut mines, thinned it out some too and layered it.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair

Thank you darling...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75 said:


> *Ya'll made me get Bisa.* I got mine in 18" so hopefully I won't need to cut too much


 
Golden75

Hmp.  Don't Be Blamin' them!

Girl...You know you will buy somethin'!


----------



## Golden75

Beamodel said:


> Golden75
> 
> I don't recall mines giving me an option for length. I'm only 5-5 and it was hanging pretty low on me. Please post pictures once you get it.
> 
> I know I will definitely be ordering this wig again. I cut mines, thinned it out some too and layered it.



Beamodel I googled for the 18" specifically, cause I knew my short arse was not doing 24". I'm 5'2.  I also ordered a short bob Alexa.


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair said:


> Golden75
> 
> Hmp.  Don't Be Blamin' them!
> 
> Girl...You know you will buy somethin'!



IDareT'sHair  Well at least thats all I bought, except for gift for a baby shower.


----------



## Beamodel

Golden75

Good to know. I will grab an 18inch one next time. Where did you get it from? Mines came from hair stop n shop for $32 including shipping.


----------



## Golden75

Beamodel said:


> Golden75
> 
> Good to know. I will grab an 18inch one next time. Where did you get it from? Mines came from hair stop n shop for $32 including shipping.



Beamodel NYhairmall. It was $29 and they had 15% off so both wigs came to $44 free shipping.  Not bad.  Ebonyonline also had 18" but I didn't see no option for free ship and they wanted $10 for it. No ma'am.  Samsbeauty had 18" but OOS on 1B and 2, flat rate shipping $4.99.


----------



## Beamodel

Golden75

I went to samsbeauty and they say theirs is 18" but when I look at the picture on the doll, that's how long mines was which was too long for me.


----------



## Beamodel

Golden75

Girl you got a fantastic deal. I will defiantly order this one again. The texture looks just like relaxed hair and it's super soft.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75 said:


> *I also ordered a short bob Alexa.*


 
Golden75

.......



Golden75 said:


> *Well at least thats all I bought*, except for gift for a baby shower.


 
Golden75

I see where your "Priorities" Are....

I noticed the Baby Shower Gift was 2nd or 3rd.



Beamodel said:


> *Thank you darling...*


 
Beamodel

Perfection Ms. Model.  It looks very real just like your Hair.


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair Imma try to cowash 2x a week.  I don't know how long   But aiming for Wed & Sat/Sun.  Mostly likely Sun if I plan to damp bun. Hair felt awesome when I took it down last night.  I just don't want to create any damage.  Hopefully I can get the wigs to work for me and won't need to bun.


----------



## Golden75

Lawd they already shipped it!   They don't play, order before 3, same day shipping. 

Beamodel Can you switch the part on it?  I thought it was just a side part?


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair  no actually the baby gift was the first thing I bought.  I had to think on the wigs, cause I was not paying $10 shipping.  Glad I kept googling


----------



## Beamodel

Golden75

I went to the Janet collection web site. Looks like it only comes in 18" the website I got it must have a misprint. 

Yes, it's a side part but you can place it in the middle too.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75 said:


> *Imma try to cowash 2x a week. I don't know how long  But aiming for Wed & Sat/Sun. Mostly likely Sun if I plan to damp bun. Hair felt awesome when I took it down last night. I just don't want to create any damage.*


 
@Golden75

I know it felt good. 

And you got all that good stuff ova' there!  Your Stash is Yummy!

Try it G for a while. 

I'll re-evaluate 12/31 to see if I need to cut back. 



Golden75 said:


> *Lawd they already shipped it! They don't play, order before 3, same day shipping. *
> 
> Can you switch the part on it? I thought it was just a side part?


 
@Golden75

Hmp. I know You Lurves that don't cha Gurl?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel

How often are you Wiggin' it Ms. Bea?


----------



## Golden75

Beamodel said:


> Golden75
> 
> I went to the Janet collection web site. Looks like it only comes in 18" the *website I got it must have a misprint.
> *
> Yes, it's a side part but you can place it in the middle too.



Beamodel maybe, cause I know some site said something bout 24".


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair

I'm just starting it.


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Golden75
> 
> I know it felt good.
> 
> And you got all that good stuff ova' there!  Your Stash is Yummy!
> 
> Try it G for a while.
> 
> I'll re-evaluate 12/31 to see if I need to cut back.
> 
> 
> 
> @Golden75
> 
> Hmp. I* know You Lurves that don't cha Gurl*?



IDareT'sHair I sure do!  And the baby shower gift shipped too.  I totally forgot I ordered a pumpkin butta from Belle Butters.  It's out for del.  I also forgot I ordered Megatek.  This is why I should just do work at work and not work and shop. 

ETA:  Thats why I am trying to keep BF very light.  I have a lot to use up.  Even with 2x a week I prob have enough to last me till next BF.


----------



## Beamodel

Golden75 said:


> Beamodel maybe, cause I know some site said something bout 24".



Golden75

I cut about 3 inches off to satisfy me to get to my length and I know my hair isn't 20 or 21 inch. More like 15 inch long lol.


----------



## Beamodel

Yall I'm pulling my MegaTek back out again too.


----------



## Golden75

Beamodel said:


> Golden75
> 
> I cut about 3 inches off to satisfy me to get to my length and I know my hair isn't 20 or 21 inch. More like 15 inch long lol.



Beamodel  Shoot I aint even at 15"  But I am trying to get there.  Hoping the wigs can get me over this hump.  I would braid up, but then I slack on using stuff.  Buns are cool, but I'm concerned about any possible long term damage that won't appear until I reach my goal length. 

How's the LG Green stuff going?


----------



## Beamodel

Golden75

I'm loving LG GM. The only issue is if I apply it two or three days in a row, the second or third day don't absorb. So I figured apply it one day then oil the next day. 

But now I'm thinking of using mega Tek again. The green magic makes my new growth so incredibly soft.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75 said:


> *Glad I kept googling*


 
Golden75

Hmp. And I know you did too.



Beamodel said:


> *I'm just starting it.*


 
Beamodel

You have a couple now right?



Golden75 said:


> *I totally forgot I ordered a pumpkin butta from Belle Butters. It's out for del. I also forgot I ordered Megatek*. This is why I should just do work at work and not work and shop.
> 
> *ETA: Thats why I am trying to keep BF very light. I have a lot to use up. Even with 2x a week I prob have enough to last me till next BF.*


 
Golden75  Funny how you and Brownie518 keep forgettin' & remembering and magically findin' stuff.....



Golden75 said:


> *How's the LG Green stuff going?*


 
Golden75 Beamodel

I'd like to get a couple jars BF.  Have ya'll seen anything about a BF Discount?


----------



## Golden75

Beamodel said:


> Golden75
> 
> I'm loving LG GM. The only issue is if I apply it two or three days in a row, the second or third day don't absorb. So I figured apply it one day then oil the next day.
> 
> But now I'm thinking of using mega Tek again. The green magic makes my new growth so incredibly soft.



Beamodel  Ok I did see you post that.  It may be good to use with MT.  I can't remember but can't MT be a bit drying?  I need to see if LG is doing a BF sale or something.  I know there is always 10% floating.  Or I can sit down and check my stash


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair Nothing on LG FB page.  I just signed up for their newsletter.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel Golden75

We should start a personal MT Challenge within this Challenge.  I know Brownie & Ltown already might have some.

And I have a bottle.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75 said:


> *I know there is always 10% floating. Or I can sit down and check my stash*


 
Golden75

LHCF15 for 15%

And Yep...You probably already have a Jar in Your Stash.


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair A little challenge sounds cool.  

I think LG had 20% off around this time last year, cause I got 3 jars of LG stuff around this time .

OT: I cannot understand why something about this slow arse site still has not been done. And why the app still crashes.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair

Yes, I have two wigs now. Bisa and Livia.  Hadn't heard anything about a LG BF sale yet. I used the 15% that's posted in our vendor forum to get mines. That stuff is going to last me a long time. 

Golden75
MT is drying but I mix mines with oils. I wonder if I can mix it with LG Green Magic


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75 said:


> *A little challenge sounds cool. *
> 
> *I think LG had 20% off around this time last year, cause I got 3 jars of LG stuff around this time .*
> 
> OT: I cannot understand why something about this slow arse site still has not been done. And why the app still crashes.


 
Golden75

I think I got: Ginger, Java Bean and GM maybe then?


----------



## Beamodel

I was gonna get something from pampered and twisted but they never released their bf sale info so I got my jessicurl DT from CurlMart and just said screw the SSI cutie pie leave in


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75 said:


> *I have a lot to use up. Even with 2x a week I prob have enough to last me till next BF.*


 
@Golden75

I need to skip BF because of this right here. This is me.

I could probably go this BF and the next one up in this piece. 

I got waaaaaaaaaay too much stuff.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel said:


> *I got my jessicurl DT from CurlMart*


 
Beamodel

I need to stay on these _Jars_ and finish them up.


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair & Beamodel i didn't even know we had a discount for LG.  Good to know.

I think i have whipped alma, java, and one more but its not green magic


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75

Don't you think Whipped Amala reminds you of AV Shea Amala?


----------



## DoDo

IDareT'sHair said:


> @DoDo
> 
> Don't forget to check in and let me know how your twice a week Cowashes are going
> 
> I just saw your post in the Cowash thread so that let's me know you are still Hangin'.
> 
> I am still going strong. As promised we will re-evaluate 12/31.
> 
> I may stay with it though.
> 
> I think I just like doing my hair twice a week as opposed to once a week. *shrugs*
> 
> And as Cold as it has been recently, I am sure my hair would be all gunked up with Buttas', Grease, Pomades, Cremes & Oils if I weren't.



IDareT'sHair

I am hanging in there. I love how my scalp feels, my hair looks happy and I am using down my products faster. On the other hand these tangles are no joke. I think it is because I was doing wash and go's so I am going back to the co-wash and chunky twist.


----------



## Babygrowth

Y'all gonna make me look at Bisa more closely. I plan to buy and try megatek. If y'all do a challenge let me in! I've been hearing great stuff about it from y'all! My BF shopping is changing a bit because I can't fit my pre pregnancy clothes and its only going to get worse with thanksgiving and Christmas. I'm getting SSI for sure but I wish HTN had a bigger discount.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

DoDo

Maybe adding an oil soak pre or post will help with the Tangles? 

Good Job on keeping it going.  

Babygrowth is currently cowashing every  2 days.

BG: I think Pampered & Twisted has Hydratherma and they also have SSI.  Did you look there?  Not sure what their Sale is.

I wonder?  I need to ask her.  I didn't see  a Sale listed.

If we do the Mini Personal Mega-Tek Challenge we need to decide if we should start 01 or 02.


----------



## divachyk

Heeeey Ladies!

I cannot shake this cold. I get better and then I get worse. Back and forth.

Beamodel, I love it.
Golden75, Bisa girls unite! I didn't have an option for length either.

I'm eyeing some units on Sam's Beauty. They are having a pre-BF sale. I may even buy sis one.


----------



## DoDo

IDareT'sHair said:


> DoDo
> 
> Maybe adding an oil soak pre or post will help with the Tangles?
> 
> Good Job on keeping it going.
> 
> Babygrowth is currently cowashing every  2 days.
> 
> BG: I think Pampered & Twisted has Hydratherma and they also have SSI.  Did you look there?  Not sure what their Sale is.
> 
> I wonder?  I need to ask her.  I didn't see  a Sale listed.
> 
> If we do the Mini Personal Mega-Tek Challenge we need to decide if we should start 01 or 02.



IDareT'sHair

I definitely should have added an oil. Thank you for pointing that out .

ETA: Beamodel  You have been looking so cute in your pictures. I know its just the corner of your eye but you still look pretty to me .


----------



## IDareT'sHair

DoDo

No Problem Sis.  I'm trying to help you stay on track.

Yes....Add Oil at some point in your Routine/Regimen.  It should help.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

divachyk said:


> Heeeey Ladies!
> 
> *I'm eyeing some units on Sam's Beauty. They are having a pre-BF sale. I may even buy sis one.*


 
divachyk



Clawd you done turned into a Wig Addict!....


----------



## IDareT'sHair

divachyk

Um...So...when I said to You "Own It"......

I actually meant "own the look"

Not own an Entire Wiggery!

*is that even a word?*


----------



## Babygrowth

IDareT'sHair I hope they have a big sale they have mostly everything I want give or take a few products. Especially HTN!


----------



## Beamodel

DoDo
Geeee thanks for the compliment

divachyk
Yes, Bisa girls unite. I tried curling just the ends of mines but it's not curling that well. Ps if you curl it, it does change the texture. I knew that before curling. That's why I was only curling the ends. 

Babygrowth
Get it, it's a fabulous wig. My DS thinks it's my real hair. 

Speaking of my real hair. I need to get up and wash this mess. Been super lazy. 

IDareT'sHair
I might mix up some mega Tek and green magic tonight.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel said:


> *I might mix up some mega Tek and green magic tonight.*


 
Beamodel

Keep a Watchful eye for Dryness.  Both can be extremely drying.


----------



## Babygrowth

How do you guys like to use Megatek?


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair said:


> Beamodel  Keep a Watchful eye for Dryness.  Both can be extremely drying.



IDareT'sHair

Actually green magic dosent dry my hair out at all. It keeps it very soft and moist. Mega Tek does though.


----------



## divachyk

ITA Beamodel, my hair needs attn so I've started detangling. 

IDareT'sHair, holds head in shame. Like for real, my reasons for being a wig head has shifted a number of times. Currently, I'm loving all the compliments. Even the grocery store manager told me she liked my hair.


----------



## Beamodel

Babygrowth said:


> How do you guys like to use Megatek?



I normally mix mines with an oil. I'm not really an oil your scalp kinda girl. I'd rather put creams on my scalp. 

Babygrowth


----------



## Babygrowth

Beamodel said:


> I normally mix mines with an oil. I'm not really an oil your scalp kinda girl. I'd rather put creams on my scalp.
> 
> Babygrowth



Some creams make my scalp feel too wet but that green magic is perfect. What portions are you thinking about using? 50/50?


----------



## Beamodel

Babygrowth said:


> Some creams make my scalp feel too wet but that green magic is perfect. What portions are you thinking about using? 50/50?



I'm not sure yet. I might mix equal parts and add a smidge of oil.


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair said:


> Golden75  Don't you think Whipped Amala reminds you of AV Shea Amala?



IDareT'sHair beweave it or not, the only AV product I ever used was the one you sent me, I think the Power Oasis Rooty Tooty Fresh n Fruity Cocktail.  And i just used that this past Wed and really like it


----------



## Golden75

divachyk said:


> Heeeey Ladies!  I cannot shake this cold. I get better and then I get worse. Back and forth.  Beamodel, I love it. Golden75, Bisa girls unite! I didn't have an option for length either.  I'm eyeing some units on Sam's Beauty. They are having a pre-BF sale. I may even buy sis one.



divachyk I think I looked at Sis and Yuliya by Freetress i beweave.  I almost got the latter too.  Shoulda....


----------



## Golden75

Beamodel said:


> DoDo Geeee thanks for the compliment  divachyk Yes, Bisa girls unite. I tried curling just the ends of mines but it's not curling that well. Ps if you curl it, it does change the texture. I knew that before curling. That's why I was only curling the ends.  Babygrowth Get it, it's a fabulous wig. My DS thinks it's my real hair.  Speaking of my real hair. I need to get up and wash this mess. Been super lazy.  IDareT'sHair I might mix up some mega Tek and green magic tonight.



Beamodel I didn't watch the vid but i think someone used flexi rods on Bisa or some long wig


----------



## Beamodel

Golden75

Thanks I will try that


----------



## Beamodel

Lee Stafford is BOGO 50% at ulta. I only have one jar of the growth treatment left. I hope the sale last until tomm. I will go pick up two jars then.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel said:


> *Lee Stafford is BOGO 50% at ulta. I only have one jar of the growth treatment left. I hope the sale last until tomm. I will go pick up two jars then.*


 
Beamodel

I'm back on that Hard.  Good Deal


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair 

I love that stuff. It decreases my shedding big time. It's on sale until the 29th. Plus use the $3.50 off coupon too for extra savings


----------



## Froreal3

Beamodel said:


> Hi ladies. Here is Bisa from the front view
> 
> View attachment 284857





Golden75 said:


> @Beamodel @divachyk  Ya'll made me get Bisa.  I got mine in 18" so hopefully I won't need to cut too much



So I picked up a couple wigs on a whim today. Diana Bohemian Ashanti 14" and Janet U-Part Wiked. They look really cute.


----------



## Beamodel

Froreal3 said:


> So I picked up a couple wigs on a whim today. Diana Bohemian Ashanti 14" and Janet U-Part Wiked. They look really cute.



Froreal3
You are going to look beautiful with them. We are all turning into wig heads lol. I wanted a Janet collection one called Helen.


----------



## divachyk

That u-part is bawse Froreal3. Toss on some hoop earrings and some popping lipstick or lip gloss...straight killing it!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

divachyk said:


> *holds head in shame. Like for real, my reasons for being a wig head has shifted a number of times. Currently, I'm loving all the compliments. Even the grocery store manager told me she liked my hair. *


 
divachyk

You don't need no reasons 

Gurl...You Betta' Werk It!


----------



## divachyk

I really love Helen Beamodel. IDareT'sHair, I took your advice and ran with it.


----------



## Froreal3

Beamodel said:


> @Froreal3
> You are going to look beautiful with them. We are all turning into wig heads lol. I wanted a Janet collection one called Helen.



Beamodel I seen the Helen one. That was also cute! 



divachyk said:


> That u-part is bawse @Froreal3. Toss on some hoop earrings and some popping lipstick or lip gloss...straight killing it!



divachyk I do love it a lot. I have it in burgundy. It flips back and forth so one side is black and the other side burgundy. I will wear the black side to work and flip it for nights out.  I will post pics later.

I've noticed that the texture of these wigs are not like regla ol' shiny pony hair. It is more textured. I like that.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

divachyk said:


> I*I took your advice and ran with it.*


 
divachyk

Um...Yeah...You kinda did.....  Glad to Help Out!


----------



## Froreal3

^^I used to wear wigs often...before my hhj and at the very beginning of it. I had a few really nice ones. I haven't worn wigs in forever though. But I feel like I want to switch it up now.


----------



## Babygrowth

I used to love wigs too but the lace was pulling out my edges. So I stopped for a while. I used to always get mine from Hairsisters.com

I know I'm late but what is Lee Stafford?


----------



## Beamodel

Babygrowth said:


> I used to love wigs too but the lace was pulling out my edges. So I stopped for a while. I used to always get mine from Hairsisters.com  I know I'm late but what is Lee Stafford?



It's a conditioner. Lee Stafford growth treatment. It's at Ulta.


----------



## divachyk

Froreal3, right - the wigs I have are not overly shiny. I tried on a human hair wig and synthetic wig and the synthetic looked just as good and was ridiculously cheaper.


----------



## divachyk

Anyone tried Komaza's Pona Hair & Scalp Treatment? It's said to exfoliate the scalp, stimulate growth and reduce hair shed. I spoke to Komaza on yesterday and they said the exfoliating can only be seen under the microscope but it promotes a healthy scalp. I honestly don't know if it's working but I can say, my scalp hasn't been itchy or flaky. I'm hesitant to give praise to Pona because hiding under wigs along with cooler weather might have helped also. 

rileypak...did you try this one?


----------



## Beamodel

divachyk

I wanted to try it but I couldn't really find reviews on it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

divachyk

Haven't tried that particular product from Komaza.


----------



## Golden75

That Helen is cute.  I looked at that one too.


----------



## divachyk

I'll keep you all posted Beamodel IDareT'sHair. I'm thinking of picking up a few extra bottles on BF simply because everything has been all good these past few weeks since using it so I figured it can't hurt to stock up.


----------



## rileypak

divachyk said:


> Anyone tried Komaza's Pona Hair & Scalp Treatment? It's said to exfoliate the scalp, stimulate growth and reduce hair shed. I spoke to Komaza on yesterday and they said the exfoliating can only be seen under the microscope but it promotes a healthy scalp. I honestly don't know if it's working but I can say, my scalp hasn't been itchy or flaky. I'm hesitant to give praise to Pona because hiding under wigs along with cooler weather might have helped also.
> 
> rileypak...did you try this one?



divachyk I haven't tried this one yet. I've been doing physical exfoliation on my scalp instead. Since the Pona is the only thing I'm willing to buy from Komaza at the moment, I haven't decided if I want to get any for BF.


----------



## Froreal3

My Soultanicals was delivered. Glad I beat the rush of Blk Friday.  I only wanted the Knot Sauce & Mango Dip. Ordered the 9th and received yesterday I believe.


----------



## divachyk

rileypak, thanks girly! how do you do physical exfoliation?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

***PAMPERED & TWISTED** *For all those interested, Pampered & Twisted will not be offering a BF Sale this year, due to trying to coordinate with Multiple Vendors to ensure adequate an amount of inventory for such a Massive event.

She has a Huge Shipment scheduled to arrive Tuesday, so it won't be finalized until Tuesday evening.

_I'm paraphrasing this from a convo I had with her_.

However, she may offer a Sale of some sort at a Later Date. And if I find out any further details on when that might occur, I'll post it here and in other threads.

I know several of you were wondering about this particular vendor.


----------



## Babygrowth

^^^Is there an emoji for an ugly cry???  lol


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Babygrowth

She said she would totally finalize everything Tuesday evening,


----------



## rileypak

divachyk said:


> rileypak, thanks girly! how do you do physical exfoliation?



divachyk I've used a little bit of clay mixed in with my shampoo, an actual clay wash, and Ayurvedic powders to scrub my scalp before.
You can also do it with sugar but I haven't tried it yet. I know I've seen recipes for sugar scalp scrubs and actual scalp scrub products (Soultanicals has one) that use it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak

Still playing around with this Hattache Cart and also my Mission Condition Cart.

That might be 'it' for me.


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> rileypak
> 
> Still playing around with this Hattache Cart and also my Mission Condition Cart.
> 
> That might be 'it' for me.



IDareT'sHair I have my Hattache, Mission Condition/BOSS Bag, Obia, LRC Hair, Claudie's, and Kurlee Belle carts ready for sure. Still deciding on PBN though.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> *I have my Hattache, Mission Condition/BOSS Bag, Obia, LRC Hair, Claudie's, and Kurlee Belle carts ready for sure.* Still deciding on PBN though.


 
rileypak 

Good Job! 

Hattache has OBIA.  Is there something they don't carry?


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> rileypak
> 
> Good Job!
> 
> Hattache has OBIA. Is there something they don't carry?



IDareT'sHair I want to try the Obia Babassu DC but Hattache doesn't carry it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak

Crap!  That's too bad.  I'm still regretting not buying x2 of those during that $10.00 Launch.

But I did end up picking up another one (in case I like it), from either there or CM.


----------



## divachyk

Ok, this better be my last set of wig purchases for a while. Snagged a wig for my sister because she only has one wig in rotation right now. *cough* I also snagged one for me. Well, the one for me is one that I wanted for my sister. She wasn't feeling it. If she likes it when she sees me with it, I'll gladly gift it to her. My family & I don't do a lot of lovey dovey talking but it made me feel really good to hear her say "thank you for wearing wigs every day" to support her cause. 

For sister:






For me (this will be a playful evening wig -- even got it with some highlights):


----------



## Ltown

IDareT'sHair said:


> rileypak
> 
> Good Job!
> 
> Hattache has OBIA.  Is there something they don't carry?



IDareT'sHair, i didn't see CJ? I really want to shop one place.


----------



## Froreal3

Here is the Ashanti wig.  I have it in different colors.  I originally tried it on in the blond streak,  but my sister liked it,  so I let her buy it and I got the more conservative brown one for work.  Later she said she didn't like it,  so I bought it back from her.  







Sent from my Snow White Frost Galaxy S4 using LHCF


----------



## Froreal3

Sent from my Snow White Frost Galaxy S4 using LHCF


----------



## Froreal3

divachyk how often will you switch these wigs?  How often will you wear them? I'm thinking about the next six months.

Sent from my Snow White Frost Galaxy S4 using LHCF


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Ltown

You might have to go to AveYou for Curl Junkie. They have 15% = FIVE and $1.00 shipping over $50.00.

I know Curl Junkie directly has a Sale x2 a year, but I'm not sure when that is?


----------



## divachyk

Froreal3 said:


> divachyk how often will you switch these wigs?  How often will you wear them? I'm thinking about the next six months.
> 
> Sent from my Snow White Frost Galaxy S4 using LHCF



Froreal3, cute wigs! I'm not quite sure but def while stop when it warms back up, if not sooner. I usually rotate 2 in a week. You?


----------



## Beamodel

divachyk 

I got one more wig... I'm done now lol.  
Janet Collection - Easy Riya


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel

Cute Ms. Lady!  I'm sure it will look nice on you too.

So, do you plan on getting any 'Products' for BF or are you done, done, done?


----------



## Golden75

Got my wigs today!  Love them!  I plopped them on but can't really get a feel since I have y bun in, and she is laid so she is staying in.  Ummm so uh I want that Ashanti and Riya.  Off to .

That Bisa made me change my goal length to WL. 

Beamodel I def have to cut Bisa.  Need to get some better sheers for this.  I wish I had a spot to put some wig heads.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Golden75

You new Wig-Heads are Funny!

Enjoy Ladies!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Did another revision of my Hattache Cart.


Clawd....I be glad when BF 2014 is over.


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Golden75
> 
> You new Wig-Heads are Funny!
> 
> Enjoy Ladies!



IDareT'sHair  I know right, I was thinking the same.  So easy to get addicted and I ain't even wear them yet.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75

You are going to love wearing it instead of a Hat when the temperature continues to drop.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair said:


> Beamodel  Cute Ms. Lady!  I'm sure it will look nice on you too.  So, do you plan on getting any 'Products' for BF or are you done, done, done?



IDareT'sHair

Nah, I'm not getting any products. I got me some jessicurl from CurlMart last week. Just waiting on that to ship. I have way too much stuff and I don't want to take a chance on getting mold again


----------



## Beamodel

Golden75

Bisa is gorgeous but yup, gotta cut her. She is long long lol. 

Easy Riya is a half wig. She is only 14" PERFECT!  Get her Golden so we can compare. I pd $20 including shipping


----------



## Beamodel

Golden75 said:


> IDareT'sHair  I know right, I was thinking the same.  So easy to get addicted and I ain't even wear them yet.



This is me lol.


----------



## Golden75

Beamodel said:


> Golden75
> 
> Bisa is gorgeous but yup, gotta cut her. She is long long lol.
> 
> Easy Riya is a half wig. She is only 14" PERFECT!  Get her Golden so we can compare. I pd $20 including shipping



Beamodel Wig pusha!  Where did you order from?  My NY spot doesn't have it.  I was turned off on the 1/2 wig thing, but I just saw on Pinterest someone did a flat twist/braid to hide the 1/2 wig part.  So I'm tempted.


----------



## Beamodel

Golden75

Wigtypes.com


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Golden75

Did a quick inventory last night to compare back-up items against items in Hattache Cart.  

All I know, is I need to have a Seat someplace.

It looks like I'll get a 'scaled' back version of my original Hattache Cart and Mission Condition even though J. Monique's is having 40% off.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel said:


> *I have way too much stuff and I don't want to take a chance on getting mold again*


 
Beamodel

After your _incident_, I've been Holding my Breath every time I open up something new that I've had for a while.


----------



## Froreal3

Here is more of the brown Ashanti. 















IDareT'sHair I'm not a new wig head.  I just stopped when I started my hhj two years ago.  I am hoping with good practices wigs can help grow my hair to at least MBL.

Sent from my Snow White Frost Galaxy S4 using LHCF


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair

That definitely made me pause. Especially knowing that was kept refrigerated too. 

So nah, I will get more stuff as I use up more stuff. There will always be another sale. 

Are you getting any jar of joe or sprout from HH from her 50% off sale today?


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair said:


> Golden75
> 
> Did a quick inventory last night to compare back-up items against items in Hattache Cart.
> 
> All I know, is I need to have a Seat someplace.
> 
> It looks like I'll get a 'scaled' back version of my Cart and Mission Condition even though J. Monique's is having 40% off.



IDareT'sHair I think imma take a seat on a stool, nothing to comfy in case I want to get up .  But at this point I really can't justify introducing another hair product up in here.  I was gonna get SSI but I only really need Okra.  If I do grab a few things I'm only shopping 3 places.  I need to check Hattache cause really I can just do the lil damage there.

I see BASK just sent me an email


----------



## Beamodel

Froreal3

Girl you look like a BOSS... Love it


----------



## Golden75

Froreal3 said:


> Here is more of the brown Ashanti.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IDareT'sHair I'm not a new wig head.  I just stopped when I started my hhj two years ago.  I am hoping with good practices wigs can help grow my hair to at least MBL.
> 
> Sent from my Snow White Frost Galaxy S4 using LHCF



Froreal3 I really like that Ashanti.  Looks great on you!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Froreal3 said:


> *I'm not a new wig head. I just stopped when I started my hhj two years ago.  I am hoping with good practices wigs can help grow my hair to at least MBL.*
> 
> Sent from my Snow White Frost Galaxy S4 using LHCF


 
Froreal3

I was actually referring to Diva, Bea and G75.  

Looks good on you though.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75 said:


> *I think imma take a seat on a stool, nothing to comfy in case I want to get up . But at this point I really can't justify introducing another hair product up in here.* I was gonna get SSI but I only really need Okra. If I do grab a few things I'm only shopping 3 places. I need to check Hattache cause really I can just do the lil damage there.
> 
> I see BASK just sent me an email


 
Golden75

Yep.  I had BBB Babbasu in my Hattache as a back up (found x3).  

Stuff like that.  So, I narrowed it down some more.

I have things in there that I don't have at all. 

I wanna talk myself outta this $22.99 Jar of Naturalista.


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair Whats Hattache discount?  That juicy ain't cheap.  That's why I haven't purchase, but may with the right discount.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75

It's only 25% & Free Ship over $65


----------



## Froreal3

IDareT'sHair said:


> Froreal3
> 
> I was actually referring to Diva, Bea and G75.
> 
> Looks good on you though.



You been wiggin it too right?  How often do u switch?

Sent from my Snow White Frost Galaxy S4 using LHCF


----------



## Beamodel

Side note 
This Jakeala Parfait is amazing...


----------



## Beamodel

Oh IDareT'sHair 

I got me another Lee Stafford growth treatment. My Ulta only had one left. I used the $5 off $10 coupon so I pd $7 for it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel said:


> *Oh I got me another Lee Stafford growth treatment. My Ulta only had one left. I used the $5 off $10 coupon so I pd $7 for it.*


 
@Beamodel

Dang! I can't beweave someone wiped them ALL out!

Nice Price. 

I will be going (as per the directions) hard on this each wash day for a while.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Froreal3 said:


> *You been wiggin it too right? How often do u switch?*
> 
> Sent from my Snow White Frost Galaxy S4 using LHCF


 
Froreal3

I have multiples of the same one.  Same Color.  Uneventful.



Beamodel said:


> *Side note *
> *This Jakeala Parfait is amazing...*


 
Beamodel

I got one in Caramel Frappe (it smells more like Chocolate than Caramel)

And the last one I got in Peach Bellini.  It smells nice & refreshing.


----------



## divachyk

Man Beamodel, I want Riya. Was she on sale. 

Froreal3, Ashanti looks tempting. Is the part realistic or wiggy looking?


----------



## Froreal3

divachyk said:


> Man Beamodel, I want Riya. Was she on sale.
> 
> Froreal3, Ashanti looks tempting. Is the part realistic or wiggy looking?



divachyk she looks like a sew in/wig.  There is no part because of the bang.  The Wiked wig has a realistic part.

Sent from my Snow White Frost Galaxy S4 using LHCF


----------



## divachyk

Anyone using (and loving) Kurlee Belle products?


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair
My parfait is in sugar cookies. It's a light scent but I like it. 

divachyk 
I think Riya was $14 plus shipping


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Made My 1st "Official" Black Friday Purchase (from Mission:Condition) 

Actually, I'm also counting those 'multiple' Jakeala Purchases also as BF Purchases.

From Mission:Condition I got:
x1 Honey Hair Masque (back up)
x1 HempAde (Pomade - new)
x1 Cranberry Cheapskate R/O (back up)
x1 Hair Candy DC'er (new)

Seems like I'm missing something, but that's it (for now).


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel

I wish I would have gotten the Caramel Frappe in a different scent.  

Not bad or anything, I've just been on this Berry/Fruity thing lately for some reason. 

Durn Hormones!

Who knows, by the time I actually get around to using it, I'll be on to something thing else.


----------



## rileypak

divachyk said:


> Anyone using (and loving) Kurlee Belle products?



divachyk KB fan right here!
I love the Thirsty Kurls Leave In...it's my boo! We aren't married yet but I'm not dating as many other moisturizing LIs now that it's in my life. There's only one other direct contender in my hair's life besides the Thirsty Kurls and it happens to be a comparable replacement ingredient wise (in case KB ever falls off the face of the Earth ).
I've used the Banana Nut & Avocado Deep Treatment and it's good. I sidetracked it though due to my PJism.
Also used the Almond & Shea Butter Shampoo. I personally can't recommend that one. I found it to be very thick, didn't dilute well (shampoo clogged up my squirt bottle when I was using it despite my vigorous shaking to mix it in), and it was a little stripping to me for a sulfate free shampoo. Now that I think about it, I may need to try it now that I've changed how I apply shampoo...I'll put my opinion of the shampoo on hold until I give it a try again.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

The Mission:Condition item I forgot upthread = x1 TerraForma Pre-Cleansing Rx


----------



## IDareT'sHair

PAMPERED & TWISTED Free Shipping for On-Line Customers

Code = THANK2014

11/30 -12/1

http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=...=CRGLsp6l3zIho4YyJlGjCQ&bvm=bv.80185997,d.cWc


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Another bottle of Phytophanere vitamins came today and my _"Herbs Matter"_ Rosemary Hair Crème (that I totally forgot I bought).

Still playing around with my Hattache Cart. 

Tryna' get that Puppy just right!


----------



## Brownie518

Hey girls!
I'm off work tonight. I'm waiting for this snowstorm to hit tomorrow. 

IDareT'sHair how are you using the Lee Stafford?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

Hey Sis!  

So happy to see you.

I use as per the directions.  In-Between Cleansing & Conditioning (Like a Mid-Step).

I Co-Cleanse/Apply for 5-10 minutes/then DC


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair

Hey girl!!!!!!

Okay, sounds good. I was planning to do that, too. I have to wait on my wash with this ear/sinus infection I'm workin on right now 

I'm going thru Mission Condition site right now..


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> Hey girl!!!!!!
> 
> *I have to wait on my wash with this ear/sinus infection I'm workin on right now *
> 
> *I'm going thru Mission Condition site right now..*


 
@Brownie518

I sure hope you feel better.

Mission:Condition is Cool.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> I sure hope you feel better.
> 
> Mission:Condition is Cool.



Thanks!!!!

Yea, M:C has some good lookin stuff.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair

All these sale emails got my head spinnin right now. I need to focus, lol


----------



## Froreal3

Ugh, my Komaza is taking really long to get here.  It is not Komaza' fault.  It is of course the post office acting foolish! Package was picked up on the 20th and it is still not here even though I paid for priority 2 day! They make me not even want to participate in Black Friday! Smh..

Sent from my Snow White Frost Galaxy S4 using LHCF


----------



## Shay72

What does the HNH post card say? I didn't get one and I can't read that ish on instagram. I'm a bit salty bc you claim you sent it out to your whole database. I didn't even get an email! I'm adjusting my BF list anyway bc I decided to buy a new tv and some other things so you might get kicked to the curb. Probably gonna rock with my tried & true, Hairveda, and one more company.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Shay72

The details are listed over in the Sales Thread by Pompous Blue. 

I think it's 45%. I got a Post Card but can't remember what I did with it?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Used Up:
x1 BlueRoze Beauty Chai Hair Tea (x1 back up)


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair Has anyone mentioned how new formula of MT is?  Of course the pic was the old bottles but I rec'd the new


----------



## Beamodel

Golden75 said:


> IDareT'sHair Has anyone mentioned how new formula of MT is?  Of course the pic was the old bottles but I rec'd the new



Golden75

I have the old and the new. I didn't use the new version consistent enough to notice any growth from it. Once I had stumbled across the old one and purchased it, I had immediately switched to using that one.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Golden75 That's too bad. 

I was scurrrrd that would happen. (Showing pics of the 'old' but it was really the 'new') 

So glad I didn't bite on this.

I'm with @Beamodel I have a bottle of the 'old' and I'm tryin' to hang on to it. 

I ran into someone on ebay that was closing a Saddlery/Equine shop, that had several bottles of the "Old" In-Stock.

She said she was going to do Inventory and tell me what she had left (but I never heard back from her).

I've had the 'new' several times from folks showing the 'old' and was disappointed.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Golden75 

What I hate is the fact the EQYSS keeps saying just because the formulation is re-arranged, it is still the same product, same effectiveness.

I disagree.  I think the 'order' of the ingredients does have some bearing.


----------



## Golden75

Thanks Beamodel.  I'll do some research.


----------



## Froreal3

Golden75 said:


> @IDareT'sHair Has anyone mentioned how new formula of MT is?  Of course the pic was the old bottles but I rec'd the new





IDareT'sHair said:


> @Golden75 That's too bad.
> 
> I was scurrrrd that would happen. (Showing pics of the 'old' but it was really the 'new')
> 
> So glad I didn't bite on this.
> 
> I'm with @Beamodel I have a bottle of the 'old' and I'm tryin' to hang on to it.
> 
> I ran into someone on ebay that was closing a Saddlery/Equine shop, that had several bottles of the "Old" In-Stock.
> 
> She said she was going to do Inventory and tell me what she had left (but I never heard back from her).
> 
> I've had the 'new' several times from folks showing the 'old' and was disappointed.



Grrrr.... Same here! I specifically bought from the Eqyss site because the link had the old bottle on it. I could have bought from Amazon and got my free two day Prime shipping for alladat! 

In other news, I received all my packages. Komaza, Soultanicals, my hats from Naturalsis72 and Scarfanatic, and Megatek. At least Megatek sent me a sample of their Microtek Gel.  

Not sure if I wanna use this new Megatek or my regular Komaza Protein...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Froreal3

Now I always call or convo. 

I've even some of them tell me on the phone the ingredients are the same. and it works the same.

Hold Up...Ain't nobody acsk you alladat.

Yeah, they are, but in totally different order the Hydrolzed Keratin being next to last.

So, don't be showing no Old Bottle and then send that durn new bottle up in here.


----------



## Golden75

Froreal3 Yea I'm a bit tight about that.  That pic needs to be changed. Cause like you, I could've gotten this version elsewhere and possibly cheaper.  After reading numerous reviews all except 1 said it's different.  Even someone that used it on their horse noticed it's not that same 

I want the gel for my cat   she's having some hair issues right now.  Debating on returning one bottle.  Ugh!


----------



## Golden75

I just sent an email requesting return process. OMG they just called me!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75

Yeah...I've been 'got' a time or 2. ... 

So, I learned my lesson and now I always call/convo.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Shay72 Ltown

FYI:

http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=...=pYi1scggUF0kNWN7NODdTQ&bvm=bv.80642063,d.cGU


----------



## Golden75

I am so surprised they called so fast.  He stated the product is the same and that there was never muccblahblah and one other ingred in the bottle.  The other bottles were misprints back in the day so they kept the label cause wasn't about to waste they coins   He said there is another product that contained those ingreds and thats where the labeling mix up happened.  He said in 2011 they had to conform to the inci labeling so the wrong ingreds removed from label and correct order had to be done.  

He said if I am not satisfied it can be returned at anytime, even if both bottles are empty a hundred years from now.  He gave me his ext if I need to contact again.

He stated best use is to apply and leave on for at least 3-4hrs, best overnight.  Can be used up to 3x per week and then shampoo due to protein build up.  But he stated let product dry in hair/scalp and keep it moving.

I appreciate the call and will give the product a try.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75

I heard alladat too G!

Girl...Keep his name & Ext.


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair said:


> Golden75
> 
> I heard alladat too G!
> 
> Girl...Keep his name & Ext.



IDareT'sHair I sure will.  The site does state money back guarantee, not too worried.


----------



## Froreal3

Golden75 said:


> I am so surprised they called so fast.  He stated the product is the same and that there was never muccblahblah and one other ingred in the bottle.  The other bottles were misprints back in the day so they kept the label cause wasn't about to waste they coins   He said there is another product that contained those ingreds and thats where the labeling mix up happened.  He said in 2011 they had to conform to the inci labeling so the wrong ingreds removed from label and correct order had to be done.
> 
> He said if I am not satisfied it can be returned at anytime, even if both bottles are empty a hundred years from now.  He gave me his ext if I need to contact again.
> 
> He stated best use is to apply and leave on for at least 3-4hrs, best overnight.  Can be used up to 3x per week and then shampoo due to protein build up.  But he stated let product dry in hair/scalp and keep it moving.
> 
> I appreciate the call and will give the product a try.



Golden75 Wow, that's amazing. I was about to return one of these bottles. I already opened the other one. I will give it a try. How will you use it? Will you leave it in or rinse out? I don't really leave in skrong proteins like that, so IDK about all that.


----------



## Beamodel

Froreal3 said:


> Golden75 Wow, that's amazing. I was about to return one of these bottles. I already opened the other one. I will give it a try. How will you use it? Will you leave it in or rinse out? I don't really leave in skrong proteins like that, so IDK about all that.



It's works best by applying it to your scalp mixed with an oil to combat the dryness


----------



## Golden75

Froreal3  When I used it years ago I left it in for lawd knows how long, but I was only applying to my scalp, so I'll prob do it that way 2x p/wk. 3rd application, I'll use as an allover pre-poo for several hours, and cowash out.  Matter fact, I'll test it tonight, use on scalp and hair.  I don't plan to cowash till Friday so I think that will be a good gauge to see how these fine strands feel.

Has anyone tried the mud puddle stuff?  I made a heavy cart on Hattahce  

I keep forgetting I want some phyto vits.  Wonder if they will do a F&F this year.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Still sittin' here with this BRB Chai Hair Tea Pre-Rx on my Head.  I think Imma leave it in until morning....

I need to slap some more on, but I am on my last Jar.  And her Sale info is too uncertain right now (no details).

I should see if Hattache has it.  I have the Coffee Rhassoul in my Cart so, I could add this too.


----------



## Froreal3

Ok, so tomorrow I will apply it to my scalp and cut it with a little APB oil. I'll put just a little on my hair and do a good dc with something Silk Dreams afterward.

Beamodel so you don't put it on your hair?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

IDareT'sHair said:


> *I need to slap some more on, but I am on my last Jar. And her Sale info is too uncertain right now (no details).*


 
Slapped some JessiCurl Weekly Deep Treatment on top instead.  

I'll probably finish this Jar up tomorrow.  And I have x2 more Jars.


----------



## Froreal3

Sent from my Snow White Frost Galaxy S4 using LHCF


----------



## Beamodel

Froreal3 said:


> Ok, so tomorrow I will apply it to my scalp and cut it with a little APB oil. I'll put just a little on my hair and do a good dc with something Silk Dreams afterward.  Beamodel so you don't put it on your hair?



Froreal3

No. You can use it that way as a protein treatment but I only apply it directly to my scalp and you truly get an inch in a month type of growth (well with the original version)


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair said:


> Slapped some JessiCurl Weekly Deep Treatment on top instead.  I'll probably finish this Jar up tomorrow.  And I have x2 more Jars.



Roll Eyes... And you know why, lol


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Froreal3

Nice Appetizer

@Beamodel

Ooops! Sorry Love

ETA: I forgot I had ordered x1 16oz Pure Pumpkinseed Oil.  

It should be here today.


----------



## Ltown

I'm not sure what i'll get for BF, needs or wants?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ltown

I sent you that link so you can 'browse' the discounts

http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=...=6aXM3ROyWfv8Wk23AuouSw&bvm=bv.80642063,d.cWc


----------



## Ltown

IDareT'sHair said:


> Ltown
> 
> I sent you that link so you can 'browse' the discounts
> 
> http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=...=6aXM3ROyWfv8Wk23AuouSw&bvm=bv.80642063,d.cWc



Idarets'hair, yes I looked  thank you! 
I'm not short on anything, right now I'm looking at apb, Hattche. I revisit my stash and don't need cj just brought chi keratin conditioner a couple weeks ago.  decision ??


----------



## IDareT'sHair

BlueRozeBeauty's EPIC BLACK FRIDAY SALE Starts at Midnight 11/28.  No Code Necessary!

http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=...=nWjybZgY0TC_Kag5s0cEVQ&bvm=bv.80642063,d.cWc


----------



## Beamodel

I was going t get SSI Cutie Pie Leave in but I looked closely at the ingredients and it mimics the coco cream leave in (which I already have a love). 

Well, that solves that problem.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel said:


> I was going t get SSI Cutie Pie Leave in but *I looked closely at the ingredients and it mimics the coco cream leave in (which I already have a love). *
> 
> *Well, that solves that problem.*


 
Beamodel

Good to know. 

Glad you like Coco Cream L-I.  I need to get to those.  I think I have x2.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair 

It's a very light leave in but I really like it.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Hey divas 
Just poppin' in to say Happy Thanksgiving!
I am so thankful for all the support and prayers you ladies have provided throughout the year. May everyone have a blessed, safe, fun-filled day.

I'll be on later tonight for the BF frenzy


----------



## Froreal3

Beamodel said:


> I was going t get SSI Cutie Pie Leave in but I looked closely at the ingredients and it mimics the coco cream leave in (which I already have a love).
> 
> Well, that solves that problem.



Beamodel That's true. It's just like Cococream. Of course I have both...well because I'm a pj and dd loves the packaging of the Cutie Pie.


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair said:


> BlueRozeBeauty's EPIC BLACK FRIDAY SALE Starts at Midnight 11/28.  No Code Necessary!
> 
> http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=...=nWjybZgY0TC_Kag5s0cEVQ&bvm=bv.80642063,d.cWc



IDareT'sHair So whats the discount?

 Disregard.  I see its a non-detailed epic sale


----------



## bajandoc86

Just bought some cuban twist hair to make a kinky hair wig with. I am travelling to Canada this christmas season and I need to hide my hair. Last time I visited during winter my hair was dry like hay, and shed like a beast.


----------



## Beamodel

Happy Turkey Day My Beauties


----------



## Golden75

bajandoc86 said:


> Just bought some cuban twist hair to make a kinky hair wig with. I am travelling to Canada this christmas season and I need to hide my hair. Last time I visited during winter my hair was dry like hay, and shed like a beast.



bajandoc86 Is there a particular tutorial you followed or will you do one ?


----------



## bajandoc86

Golden75 said:


> bajandoc86 Is there a particular tutorial you followed or will you do one ?



Well recently mynaturalhairsisters (I think that's the name), the oldest sister India did a tutorial a couple days ago. I don't like the mesh wig caps she used tho, so I will come up with my own thing. If I like how it came out I will upload a tutorial.

Oh ladies I need some advice. Any one know how I can rent a PO box without any hassle? I am going to be in transit in Miami on my way back home post my Christmas vacay and I would like to mail some stuff there to pick up. But USPS requires that you bring in 2 forms of ID to a physical store even if you reserve it online. ugh.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel said:


> *Happy Turkey Day My Beauties*


 
Beamodel

You Too!


----------



## Froreal3

First Blk Friday. My next one will be APB...maybe Jakaela...

*Blue Roze Beauty*

Cocoa Coffee Rhassoul Hair Mask
Pumpkin Puree
Blueberry Cream
Chai Hair Tea


----------



## bajandoc86

Does hattache ship stuff quickly?


----------



## Beamodel

bajandoc86 said:


> Does hattache ship stuff quickly?



Yes. Within a day or two


----------



## Beamodel

I ended up getting ONLY Silk Dreams

X2 Razzberry Coconut Affair
X1 Chocolate Bliss 

Don't really need it, just grabbed it due to free shipping ($7.25)


----------



## Froreal3

*APB *

2 Hair Creams (coconut cream, birthday cake)
1 Ayurvedic Hair Cream (pumpkin spice)
2 Infused Oils (Olive & Oats in coconut cream, Hibiscus Fenugreek in bday cake)
3 Buttas (pumpkin spice, bday cake, coconut lime verbena)
1 Leave in spray (coconut lime verbena)


I'm not gonna look at any other lines. I already have enough in my stash.


----------



## Froreal3

Hattache:

1x Hairveda Almond Glaze - 
1x Lip Elixir - Vanilla Bourbon Lip Elixir 
1x Mud Puddle Cosmetics - Hair Wash 
1x Hairveda Heavy Whip Creamy Hair Cleansing Rinse 
1x My Honey Child Buttery Soy Hair Creme 
1x Jessicurl Deep Conditioning Treatment - 
1x Darcy's Botanicals -Deep Conditioning Mask 


And I have a Bekura cart chillin right now... I do wanna try that Apple Sorghum. I will recoup by not purchasing any more hair related things for the next six months.


----------



## Beamodel

I just got Liquid Gold too  

Green Magic X1 
Java Butter X1   

I'm done. Don't need this but I truly like Green magic so I might as well snag another one right now while it's 40% off.


----------



## Froreal3

Ok, so my last purchase.

*Bekura/BASK*
Apple Sorghum
Honey Latte Detangling Hair Milk
Palm Tapioca
YAM
Fatty Coconut Hair Froth Cleanser


----------



## Ltown

I'm broke and it's not all hair: 
Homedepot-vaccuum cleaner, and carpet washer
Macy's clothes, New York and co, Victoria secret, gifts for others
Fabric
Hair:
Apb-hair tonic, Ayurvedic creme, infused oil
Naturelle, marshmallow cleaner, coconut castor growth oil
Claudie-tea spritz grandma pomade


----------



## Babygrowth

I'm not buying anything today. Just waiting on the Lee Stafford growth treatment which has shipped and the Megatek. Next month I should have delicious growth btwn LG growth oil, Megatek, my Njoy vitamins, inversion, and this treatment I feel like my hair should be down to my butt!!! Lol


----------



## Beamodel

divachyk

My Easy Riya half wig came today. I love it. No cutting necessary. Perfect length.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Hey divas
Since I apparently missed CM's sale I just got the following:

Blue roze beauty:
4 Coffee rhassoul masks
2 strawberry hibiscus masks

APB:
3 LI's
2 infused oils

I wanted the flaxseed cream gel from blue roze but they were sold out.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel 

Nice Hurr!  Looks Good.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I didn't totally "lose my mind" this BF, could not justify the insanity, especially when I open my Fridge.

I'll pick up some onesy-twosey's to get me through the rest of 2014.  *typical pj move*

In the meantime & in-between time, Imma be all about the moving product.

I can't have stuff going bad on me and I have so much stuff it's just freakin' ridiculous.  

_And I'm worried about a lot of this new stuff and shelf-life.  i.e. J.Monique, Jakeala, Tangles & Beyond, Mission:Condition._

I need to gauge the shelf-life on these?  So I need to try to get to them fairly quickly.


----------



## Froreal3

And I totally lied 

HAIRVEDA 
1 Deluxe Amala Cream Rinse
2 Sitrinillah 
2 PH Balancing Rinse 
1 Whipped Cream Ends Hydration

Sent from my Snow White Frost Galaxy S4 using LHCF


----------



## divachyk

Very pretty Beamodel. Any blending required? Bisa is a beast. I cut a lot and more needs to go. I picked up thinning shears today to thin it out.

My BF haul
1x HairVeda SitriNilla
1x HairVeda Red Tea Conditioner

1x Liquid Gold Green Magic. Should have gotten 1 Java, 1 Green Magic. Do they allow order changes?

2x Naturelle Grow Mango & Coconut Water

2x Komaza Pona
2x Komaza Bountiful Mane

1x Kurlee Belle LI
1x Kurlee Belle Banana Conditioner


----------



## Beamodel

divachyk

Easy Riya is perfect, right out the pack. It's a very full wig. I might thin it out but if I don't, I'm still very happy with her. 

Yes, Bisa is beautiful too. I can't wait to see how yours look once you've thinned it out and cut it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

divachyk said:


> *Should have gotten 1 Java, 1 Green Magic. Do they allow order changes?*


 
divachyk

Good Question!

I'm trying to make a Mission:Condition change.


----------



## hairdiva2002

Froreal3 said:


> Hattache:
> 
> 1x Hairveda Almond Glaze -
> 1x Lip Elixir - Vanilla Bourbon Lip Elixir
> 1x Mud Puddle Cosmetics - Hair Wash
> 1x Hairveda Heavy Whip Creamy Hair Cleansing Rinse
> 1x My Honey Child Buttery Soy Hair Creme
> 1x Jessicurl Deep Conditioning Treatment -
> 1x Darcy's Botanicals -Deep Conditioning Mask
> 
> 
> And I have a Bekura cart chillin right now... I do wanna try that Apple Sorghum. I will recoup by not purchasing any more hair related things for the next six months.



I got some Mud Puddle and some soap bars for gifts from Hattache but I'm trying to keep my buying in check. Won't have to buy Mud Puddle for a while either (except when I have more, I use more 'cause I love it so much. Ooops) 

I've been wanting to get that Honey Child Soy Hair Creme for so long but I've never pulled the pin... and now I think I should have added it to my cart. I should have stuck it in there for the free shipping with the other stuff. Do you use it a lot?


----------



## Froreal3

hairdiva2002 said:


> I got some Mud Puddle and some soap bars for gifts from Hattache but I'm trying to keep my buying in check. Won't have to buy Mud Puddle for a while either (except when I have more, I use more 'cause I love it so much. Ooops)
> 
> I've been wanting to get that Honey Child Soy Hair Creme for so long but I've never pulled the pin... and now I think I should have added it to my cart. I should have stuck it in there for the free shipping with the other stuff. Do you use it a lot?



I had  a 16 oz jar recently.  It was thoroughly enjoyed.  Very softening on skin too.

Sent from my Snow White Frost Galaxy S4 using LHCF


----------



## Lita

Brownie518 said:


> For real???
> 
> Lita  Yeah, I want some Soft Coconut, too
> 
> 
> My two new fav rinsers are Garnier Free Fall and Damage Eraser conditioners  I don't know what made me buy them but I like em both! Esp the Damage Eraser, great slip!!



Brownie518 IDareT'sHair I really wanted to stock up with HH,but the price hike on some items are insane..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## divachyk

IDareT'sHair, I sent Liquid Gold a message. Let ya'll know what they say.


----------



## hairdiva2002

Froreal3 said:


> I had  a 16 oz jar recently.  It was thoroughly enjoyed.  Very softening on skin too.



Awesome, I'll try it with my next order (in a looooooong time!)


----------



## natura87

Long time no see. Im alive and I have kept busy these past few months.  I've had a crappy week (guy related drama) so I splurged for Black Friday.  Most places dont ship here but I found 3 that do.

I will be active again because I finally figured out how to pay in Won through PayPal.


----------



## natura87

My hair has been hovering around BSL for ages because I got lazy for a few months.  I can find some stuff here that works on my hair but very little. So I splurged with Soultanicals,  Alikay Naturals and the FoxyMango site. I don't expect then until Christmas or after and I have enough Lush and Korean products to hold me over. I will do at least one more year here.


----------



## Froreal3

natura87 Good to see you!  Glad you're getting your goodies!


----------



## natura87

Froreal3 Thanks.  I'm getting interested in my hair again after a few months of galavanting around Korea.

I just made an order with Mission Condition because I saw T mentioned them in another thread. They ship to SK and it's a really good deal so I figured hey.


----------



## Beamodel

I wanted to add another item to my order but once your order is placed Silk Dreams won't let you modify it, only cancel it :-(

I'm just gonna get what I wanted to add from pampered & twisted. At least I know I won't be waiting a month for that one to arrive.


----------



## Froreal3

Beamodel said:


> I wanted to add another item to my order but once your order is placed Silk Dreams won't let you modify it, only cancel it :-(
> 
> I'm just gonna get what I wanted to add from pampered & twisted. At least I know I won't be waiting a month for that one to arrive.



Yeah.  That's why I reupped before the sale.  I needed my dcers asap.

Sent from my Snow White Frost Galaxy S4 using LHCF


----------



## Beamodel

Froreal3 said:


> Yeah.  That's why I reupped before the sale.  I needed my dcers asap.  Sent from my Snow White Frost Galaxy S4 using LHCF



Her shipping time frame has been 4wks since she opened back up. It's not about the shipping time frame. I'm ok with that.   

I wanted to add another item and have her invoice me but she don't do that. Many vendors add on or change things after a sale but she don't.   

I will just get my other item from pampered twisted. I'm not paying shipping for one item that could have been added on to my previous order.


----------



## Froreal3

Beamodel said:


> Her shipping time frame has been 4wks since she opened back up. It's not about the shipping time frame. I'm ok with that.
> 
> I wanted to add another item and have her invoice me but she don't do that. Many vendors add on or change things after a sale but she don't.
> 
> I will just get my other item from pampered twisted. I'm not paying shipping for one item that could have been added on to my previous order.



I'm surprised.  She has added items   before for me and other customers. I emailed her about it. Must be a new policy.

Sent from my Snow White Frost Galaxy S4 using LHCF


----------



## Beamodel

Froreal3 said:


> I'm surprised.  She has added items   before for me and other customers. I emailed her about it. Must be a new policy.  Sent from my Snow White Frost Galaxy S4 using LHCF



Yup, I emailed her and she told me she could only cancel it. She couldn't modify my order by adding another item and invoicing me. Oh well


----------



## Froreal3

Yay! First shipment of Blk Friday.  Hattche!  

Wanna try the Mud Puddle,  Darcy's DC,  and Jessicurl DT.

Sent from my Snow White Frost Galaxy S4 using LHCF


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

curlyhersheygirl said:


> Hey divas
> Since I apparently missed CM's sale I just got the following:
> 
> Blue roze beauty:
> 4 Coffee rhassoul masks
> 2 strawberry hibiscus masks
> 
> APB:
> 3 LI's
> 2 infused oils
> 
> I wanted the flaxseed cream gel from blue roze but they were sold out.



Just bought 3 16oz DC'ers from NG since I just realized I have none in my stash


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Lita

I hope folks that ordered from HH get their stuff w/o incident. 

That was a huge 'gamble' IMO, so I hope it works out for folks.

I also wanted to tell you - I'm enjoying "Free Fall" I also bought "Damage Eraser" cause Brownie518 has been using it, and recently bought Triple Nutrition (I think that's the name).  

Will use these for Rinse-Outs.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel said:


> Y*up, I emailed her and she told me she could only cancel it. She couldn't modify my order by adding another item and invoicing me. Oh well*


 


Beamodel said:


> *Her shipping time frame has been 4wks since she opened back up. It's not about the shipping time frame. I'm ok with that. *
> 
> *I wanted to add another item and have her invoice me but she don't do that. Many vendors add on or change things after a sale but she don't. *
> 
> *I will just get my other item from pampered twisted. I'm not paying shipping for one item that could have been added on to my previous order*.


 


Beamodel said:


> *I wanted to add another item to my order but once your order is placed Silk Dreams won't let you modify it, only cancel it :-(*
> 
> *I'm just gonna get what I wanted to add from pampered & twisted. At least I know I won't be waiting a month for that one to arrive*.


 
Beamodel erplexed


----------



## IDareT'sHair

natura87 said:


> Long time no see. Im alive and I have kept busy these past few months*. I've had a crappy week (guy related drama) so I splurged for Black Friday. *Most places dont ship here but I found 3 that do.


 
natura87

The Brutha's ackin' up like that over in Korea too uh?



natura87 said:


> *I just made an order with Mission Condition because I saw T mentioned them in another thread.* They ship to SK and it's a really good deal so I figured hey.


 
natura87

I think you will really like this!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel

You know I can give Vendors da' blues! 

re: Mission:Condition, not only did I have her add an item (or 2) I had her change the scent on one. 

divachyk  I got an answer back last night and she will invoice me and make my change.

Clawd...and poor Dana with Jasmine Bath & Beauty.  I know I sent her skrait over the edge.


----------



## Lita

IDareT'sHair said:


> Lita
> 
> I hope folks that ordered from HH get their stuff w/o incident.
> 
> That was a huge 'gamble' IMO, so I hope it works out for folks.
> 
> I also wanted to tell you - I'm enjoying "Free Fall" I also bought "Damage Eraser" cause Brownie518 has been using it, and recently bought Triple Nutrition (I think that's the name).
> 
> Will use these for Rinse-Outs.



IDareT'sHair Glad the free fall is working for you good to know..HH I was a little afraid to order because of possible delays & mishaps..Glad I didn't.


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair

Yea, I'm pretty surprised that Silk Dreams wouldn't add another item to my order. I don't think I will be patronizing her anymore. 

I'm glad her line isn't a staple for me.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Lita

That _"please don't email me to ask about shipping......and I don't know how long it's going to take or 4 weeks or whatever"_ was a HUGE Red Flag to me.

I just hope everyone who did get their stuff.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair said:


> Lita  That "please don't email me to ask about shipping......and I don't know how long it's going to take or 4 weeks or whatever" was a HUGE Red Flag to me.  I just hope everyone who did get their stuff.



IDareT'sHair

That scared me too. I love her stuff and wanted to order but I didn't :-(


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel

The only thing I could think of, is you could have cancelled and re-ordered adding the additional item you wanted (at the Sale price of course).

I've had vendors cancel me and tell me to re-order (just easier for them).  

And I'm fine with that, only if I can get the same deal.

I completely understand about moving on........too much, beggin' waitin' wantin' #ANGTFD


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair
 She only asked if I wanted to cancel bc she couldn't modify it. She didn't say I would get the same deal either. 

Oh well, I'm not tripping about it... Moving on!


----------



## divachyk

Lita IDareT'sHair Beamodel, I wanted Jar of Joe but after thinking that thang over, I decided not to purchase b/c I was just like she has nothing to lose since she's closing.  Pass.

IDareT'sHair, LG hasn't responded to my inquiry. I also email Komaza about an order change and crickets there too. They'll be hearing from me (again) on Monday via phone.


----------



## Lita

divachyk said:


> Lita IDareT'sHair Beamodel, I wanted Jar of Joe but after thinking that thang over, I decided not to purchase b/c I was just like she has nothing to lose since she's closing.  Pass.
> 
> IDareT'sHair, LG hasn't responded to my inquiry. I also email Komaza about an order change and crickets there too. They'll be hearing from me (again) on Monday via phone.



divachyk Yep,I was wondering the same thing what if she closes & you don't have your product and your moneys gone...Nope.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

divachyk said:


> *LG hasn't responded to my inquiry. I also email Komaza about an order change and crickets there too. They'll be hearing from me (again) on Monday via phone*.


 
divachyk

I look at that as a CS issue.


----------



## Beamodel

divachyk said:


> Lita IDareT'sHair Beamodel, I wanted Jar of Joe but after thinking that thang over, I decided not to purchase b/c I was just like she has nothing to lose since she's closing.  Pass.  IDareT'sHair, LG hasn't responded to my inquiry. I also email Komaza about an order change and crickets there too. They'll be hearing from me (again) on Monday via phone.



divachyk

I wanted another jar of joe to but I decided to get liquid gold Java butter and another green magic. I had the same thought process as you all. It just made me a lil nervous, although I love her products. I skipped it. 

I've found suitable replacements for my moisturizers with APB Puddings. So I'm good


----------



## natura87

IDareT'sHair said:


> natura87
> 
> The Brutha's ackin' up like that over in Korea too uh?
> 
> 
> 
> natura87
> 
> I think you will really like this!



Not a brother. They aren't even checking for Americans over here. They get here and basically say Bye Felicia.


----------



## natura87

IDareT'sHair said:


> Lita
> 
> That _"please don't email me to ask about shipping......and I don't know how long it's going to take or 4 weeks or whatever"_ was a HUGE Red Flag to me.
> 
> I just hope everyone who did get their stuff.



WTF? That is not how you deal with paying customers.  HH right? That's foul.


----------



## Brownie518

Hey, ladies! Hope you all enjoyed the holiday. I'm back at work and all better finally..

So, I only ended up getting some Hairveda and Silk Dreams. Just 3 Rinses (that's all it would let me order) and then a couple Go Moist and Vanilla Silk (I already have 4 Razz). I forgot to order Mission Condition and APB.


----------



## Froreal3

How is Jakaela's shipping? IDareT'sHair and anyone else who ordered.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Froreal3

I haven't paid over $5.00 for shipping.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> Hey, ladies! Hope you all enjoyed the holiday. *I'm *back at work and *all better finally..*
> 
> So, I only ended up getting some Hairveda and Silk Dreams. Just 3 Rinses (that's all it would let me order) and then a couple Go Moist and Vanilla Silk (I already have 4 Razz). I forgot to order Mission Condition and APB.


 
Brownie518

I'm so Happy You're all Better!  FINALLY!

I thought the Minimum on the Rinse was x4?  HV had B1G1 Free at Midnight.  I missed it.  I was crashed out.

And I would have just been buyin' somethin' to buy somethin'.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> I'm so Happy You're all Better!  FINALLY!
> 
> I thought the Minimum on the Rinse was x4?  HV had B1G1 Free at Midnight.  I missed it.  I was crashed out.
> 
> And I would have just been buyin' somethin' to buy somethin'.



@IDareT'sHair
Thanks, T!! 

I thought 4 used to be the max order...I tried 4 and it said there wasn't enough inventory or something like that. I had forgotten all about HV, actually. I wish I had known about the b1G1..I was wide awake


----------



## Lita

IDareT'sHair Go to the mission condition thread..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair said:


> divachyk
> 
> I look at that as a CS issue.



Dang PJ's it's a holiday weekend, cut them some slack


----------



## natura87

IDareT'sHair said:


> Froreal3
> 
> I haven't paid over $5.00 for shipping.



I used to order Lush from the UK when they offered 7£ shipping ( 12 dollars), but now they increased it to 35£( 60 something) so 5 bucks sounda amazing. Lush lost me with that rediculous increase.


----------



## Lita

The better HH soft coconut replacement is Blue Roze Beauty Coconut Hair Milk Moisturizer.This stuff is awesome,very very moisturizing after your wash & DC..I never had any issues with this vendor and she is consistent....

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Froreal3

^^^Lita Dang I shoulda ordered that w/my Blue Roze. Why you gon tell me that now? 

Anyway...2nd APB order. 

Don't judge. This stuff is gonna last me and dd all year. Unless something new and exciting comes out, I probably won't purchase much at all in 2015. 

Annabelle's Herbal Blends Conditioners-Olive Oats

Ayurvedic Mud Mask in Cran Peach Vanilla

Annabelle's Moisturizing Conditioner in Lemon Pound Cake

Broccoli Hair Creme

Broccoli and Avocado Smoothing Conditioner


----------



## Lita

Froreal3 Grul,I'm sorry..Lol...I thought I reviewed the Blue Roze Beauty Coconut Hair Milk...This stuff is nice & creamy absorbs well leaves no residue..Smeels nice too.


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Froreal3

Lita said:


> @Froreal3 Grul,I'm sorry..Lol...I thought I reviewed the Blue Roze Beauty Coconut Hair Milk...This stuff is nice & creamy absorbs well leaves no residue..Smeels nice too.
> 
> 
> Happy Hair Growing!



Ok, so I bought the Toasted Marshmallows, Coconut Hair Milk, and the Okra Curl Cream now.


----------



## Lita

Froreal3 said:


> Ok, so I bought the Toasted Marshmallows, Coconut Hair Milk, and the Okra Curl Cream now.



Froreal3 The okra curl cream is easy to overuse,because the texture is so slippery you keep applying it..Lol at least that's what I keep doing..Lol but a little goes a long way & it really holds the curls and edges in place without the crunch.. Soft-medium hold..

Toasted Marshmallow,lite lotion texture,smerls nice and I like it as a rinse out & lite leave in when I'm going to blow dry and I want fluffy hair or when I use a lot of butters it gels to seal or style & I need a lite leave-in underneath..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Golden75

Lita How have you tried the BRB Manuka conditioner?  I got a cart going, I shouldn't hit paynah, but I think thats gonna be a fail


----------



## Froreal3

Golden75 the prices are too good to not hit paynah.  I can't wait to get my (2) orders.


----------



## Golden75

Froreal3 Thats why I went back.  Lemme just do this right quick


----------



## Froreal3

^^I didn't get Manuka Honey because I have way too many dcers and don't need any new cowashes.


----------



## Lita

Golden75 said:


> Lita How have you tried the BRB Manuka conditioner?  I got a cart going, I shouldn't hit paynah, but I think thats gonna be a fail



Golden75 Yes,its one of my staple DC masks.. I love how soft,detangled & moisturize my hair feels rinses clean aids in shed prevention as well....Texture medium dense cream but very silky smooth...plays well with other products too.


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Golden75

Froreal3 said:


> ^^I didn't get Manuka Honey because I have way too many dcers and don't need any new cowashes.



 Me too but that didn't stop me  So I got the Chai Rx, Rhassoul DC, Manuka DC, Okra Cream.  

So I said 3 purchase this BF and ended up with way more that that.  Oh well.  YOLO!!!


----------



## Froreal3

^^Chile, I went crazy this Blk Friday.  

I just love trying new stuff too much. lol 

2 APB purchases.
2 Blue Roze
Hattache
Hairveda
Bekura


----------



## Golden75

I can't remember if posted last week, but I did finish SSI Blueberry should have 2-3 backups and SD Avocado Pudding, I don't think I have any backups.  I have a small amount of HV Methi Step 1 left.  I'll have to mix it with something else.

On another note, I like the Jardin Condish, purchased 2 yesterday.  It's not a dc, but a r/o which surprised me.  I guess it a finishing conditioner.  How I used it: Dry DC w/ Methi Step 1 for about 20mins w/ heat cap, rinsed and applied Step 2 for about 10mins, rinsed and cowashed w/ Devacurl no-poo, rinse and applied Jardin for about 5-10 mins tops.  Put hair in bantu knots to air dry and spritzed SSI Tahitian all over.  Hair is soft and smooth this am.  No other products applied since I wanted to see if Jardin can really replace l.i as stated on jar, seems it can.


----------



## Froreal3

Oh yeah, I finished up APB Leave in Pudding. Very moisturizing of course. Soft consistency, easy to apply. Will pick it up in other scents probably some time mid year. The new stash of APB I got coming won't be done for a minute. 

Finished APB Hair Butta in Cookie dough. Yall know I got more coming in different scents.


----------



## Lita

Golden75 said:


> Me too but that didn't stop me  So I got the Chai Rx, Rhassoul DC, Manuka DC, Okra Cream.
> 
> So I said 3 purchase this BF and ended up with way more that that.  Oh well.  YOLO!!!



Golden75 I said that I was only getting 7 hair products for BF..Lol will type all of my purcheses later..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Golden75

Lita I need to tally up the damage too.  I didn't think I would have to create my tracking spreadsheet this year, but seems I will


----------



## Froreal3

I've already added the products to my product stash list. 

I've decided I'm just gonna enjoy having a lot of hair products. I just like to collect new and interesting hair goodies. Oh well...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Lita said:


> *Go to the mission condition thread..*
> 
> Happy Hair Growing!


 
Lita

Oh...Lawd...Going there now!



Lita said:


> *The better HH soft coconut replacement is Blue Roze Beauty Coconut Hair Milk Moisturizer.This stuff is awesome,very very moisturizing after your wash & DC..I never had any issues with this vendor and she is consistent....*
> 
> *Happy Hair Growing!*


 
Lita

Good to know.  I have x2 of these.


----------



## Froreal3

IDareT'sHair How is the Mission Condition Cranberry Cheapskate?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Froreal3

Haven't tried it yet, but I was hoping it would replace Destination Hydration.  

Both are 16oz and both reasonably priced.

However,  now that MC is temporarily closing....that search will continue. 

Or, I'll get my DH 'fix' from HV's R/O's.


----------



## bajandoc86

*looks at Froreal3 sideways*   You a mess!

I am constantly going back to look at that second APB cart I made so I shouldn't judge. Lol!

My last APB hair cream is on its last leg. Less is really more with her products I have found. Yesterday I applied the hair cream by emulsifying a little bit on my hands with just a little bit of water and sqeezed the mix into my celies and my braids are so nicely moisturised this am...even more so that when I slap the product on with my heavy handed self.

Oh, I also dabbed my ends with QB AHTB and oh em geeeee!! 

I am still browsing on shescentit, hattache etc, knowing full well I don't need a durn thing else.


----------



## Froreal3

I have the QB Aethiopika too. I haven't used it yet. I love APB's creams. I will try that combo soon bajandoc86

I have a Jakeala order out there as well. 

Not sure about Mission Condition and how she will handle the huge orders she will be getting now that she's closing....IDareT'sHair. But those products do look/sound nice.  I might cop a few. 

Ooo, my stash is gonna be large again.  I kinda like it that way.


----------



## Lita

Froreal3 said:


> IDareT'sHair How is the Mission Condition Cranberry Cheapskate?



Froreal3 I have tried it and its a descent alternative if you want a natural rinse out replacement or a very lite DC..Smeels nice lotion texture.


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Lita

Not sure how Imma handle this closing just yet. 

I don't want to have a lot of inventory on hand, when I'm still unsure about shelf-life.erplexed

At least you have other family members that can/will use stuff with you.

All I just know I can't have a lot of stuff going bad on me. 

I still have BF purchases from BF long-gone. 

I won't go into that right now But, I need to move my own inventory.


----------



## Froreal3

^^^Ok, thanks Lita & IDareT'sHair Removing it from the cart.


----------



## Froreal3

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Lita
> 
> Not sure how Imma handle this closing just yet.
> 
> I don't want to have a lot of inventory on hand, when I'm still unsure about shelf-life.erplexed
> 
> At least you have other family members that can/will use stuff with you.
> 
> All I just know I can't have a lot of stuff going bad on me.
> 
> I still have BF purchases from BF long-gone.
> 
> I won't go into that right now But, I need to move my own inventory.



IDareT'sHair you don't wanna have a sale?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Froreal3

It's meant to be a R/O, (a substitute for VO5, Suave etc...) so if that's not what you're looking for, you need to move on.

I bought it as a sub to: DH, Curls Coconut Sublime and other Cowash Conditioners I use.


----------



## Froreal3

RE: Mission Condition. Probably will just order a few things. Even though it's 40%, if I can't repurchase if I want, what really is the point?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Froreal3 said:


> *you don't wanna have a sale?*


 
Froreal3

Nope.  Don't feel like dealing with the P.O. this time of year.  

I'll just work on what I have and re-evaluate in time for Mothers Day.


----------



## Lita

Froreal3 said:


> ^^^Ok, thanks Lita & IDareT'sHair Removing it from the cart.



Froreal3 She's having 40% off with good shipping and big sizes never can have too many rinseouts...


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Froreal3

Just bought from Jakeala...

1 Coconut Juice in Clean Cotton
1 8oz. Tutti Honey Rhassoul Mask in Peach Bellini
1 8oz. Amla Shea Hemp Castor Parfait in Banana Pudding
1 Hibiscus Flaxseed Marshmallow Cowash in Raspberry Vanilla


----------



## Froreal3

Lita said:


> @Froreal3 *She's having 40% off with good shipping and big sizes never can have too many rinseouts*...
> 
> 
> Happy Hair Growing!



I'm aware @Lita. Thanks pusha! 

I still got my cart open with about $100.00 worth of stuff.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Lita said:


> *She's having 40% off with good shipping and big sizes never can have too many rinseouts...*
> 
> 
> *Happy Hair Growing!*


 
Lita

I Agree!  110%



Froreal3 said:


> *Just bought from Jakeala...*
> 
> *1 Coconut Juice in Clean Cotton*
> *1 8oz. Tutti Honey Rhassoul Mask in Peach Bellini*
> *1 8oz. Amla Shea Hemp Castor Parfait in Banana Pudding*
> *1 Hibiscus Flaxseed Marshmallow Cowash in Raspberry Vanilla*


 
Froreal3

Very Nice Haul!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Froreal3 said:


> *I'm aware**. Thanks pusha! *
> 
> *I still got my cart open with about $100.00 worth of stuff.*


 
Froreal3

You Hauled Your Behind off this BF....

I need to see 1 comprehensive list.


----------



## Froreal3

^^^IDareT'sHair 

 I love a good haul. Notice that I don't haul any other day during the year though. I might pick up a thing or two though.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Froreal3 said:


> *^^^ *
> 
> * I love a good haul. Notice that I don't haul any other day during the year though. I might pick up a thing or two though.*


 
Froreal3

I would still like to see a list all gathered together.


----------



## Froreal3

@IDareT'sHair  prepare to 

In ABC order  

*APB*

1 4oz. Annabelle's Herbal Blends Conditioner in Olive Oats blend
1 4oz. Ayurvedic Mud Mask in Cran Peach Vanilla        
1 4oz. Annabelle's Moisturizing Conditioner in Lemon Pound Cake scent        
1 Broccoli Hair Creme        
1 4oz. Broccoli and Avocado Smoothing Conditioner
x3 Annabelle's Hair and Body Butta (coconut creme, pumpkin pie, coconut lime verbena)
x2 Infused Oils (Olive Oats in coconut cream, Hibiscus Fenugreek in Bday cake)
x3 Hair Creams (Ayurvedic in Pumpkin Spice & regular in Coconut Cream and Bday cake)
1 Annabelle's Leave in Conditioner in Coconut Lime Verbena

*BEKURA*
1 Apple Sorghum
1 Fatty Coconut Cleansing Froth
1 Honey Latte Detangling Milk
1 Palm Tapioca
1 YAM

*Blue Roze Beauty*
1 Cocoa Coffee Rhassoul Hair Mask     
1 Pumpkin Puree     
1 Blueberry Cream     
1 Chai Hair Tea 
1 Coconut Hair Milk     
1 Toasted Marshmallows     
1 Okra curl cream 

*Hairveda:*
1 - WHIPPED CREME HAIR MOISTURIZER
2 - pH BALANCING RINSE
2 - SITRINILLAH DEEP CONDITIONER 
1 - DELUXE CREAMY HAIR CLEANSING RINSE 

*Hattache*
1  Hairveda Almond Glaze - Size 6oz
1 Lip Elixir - Vanilla Bourbon Lip Elixir
1 Mud Puddle Cosmetics - Hair Wash - Size 8oz
1 Hairveda Heavy Whip Creamy Hair Cleansing Rinse - Size 16oz
1 My Honey Child Buttery Soy Hair Creme - Size 8oz
1 Jessicurl Deep Conditioning Treatment - Size 8oz - Island Fantasy
1 Darcy's Botanicals -Deep Conditioning Mask - Size 8oz

*Jakeala*
1 Coconut Juice in Clean Cotton
1 8oz. Tutti Honey Rhassoul Mask in Peach Bellini
1 8oz. Amla Shea Hemp Castor Parfait in Banana Pudding
1 Hibiscus Flaxseed Marshmallow Cowash in Raspberry Vanilla


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Froreal3 said:


> *prepare to *
> 
> *In ABC order  *
> 
> *APB*
> 
> *1 4oz. Annabelle's Herbal Blends Conditioner in Olive Oats blend*
> *1 4oz. Ayurvedic Mud Mask in Cran Peach Vanilla *
> *1 4oz. Annabelle's Moisturizing Conditioner in Lemon Pound Cake scent *
> *1 Broccoli Hair Creme *
> *1 4oz. Broccoli and Avocado Smoothing Conditioner*
> *x3 Annabelle's Hair and Body Butta (coconut creme, pumpkin pie, coconut lime verbena)*
> *x2 Infused Oils (Olive Oats in coconut cream, Hibiscus Fenugreek in Bday cake)*
> *x3 Hair Creams (Ayurvedic in Pumpkin Spice & regular in Coconut Cream and Bday cake)*
> *1 Annabelle's Leave in Conditioner in Coconut Lime Verbena*
> 
> *BEKURA*
> *1 Apple Sorghum*
> *1 Fatty Coconut Cleansing Froth*
> *1 Honey Latte Detangling Milk*
> *1 Palm Tapioca*
> *1 YAM*
> 
> *Blue Roze Beauty*
> *1 Cocoa Coffee Rhassoul Hair Mask *
> *1 Pumpkin Puree *
> *1 Blueberry Cream *
> *1 Chai Hair Tea *
> *1 Coconut Hair Milk *
> *1 Toasted Marshmallows *
> *1 Okra curl cream *
> 
> *Hairveda:*
> *1 - WHIPPED CREME HAIR MOISTURIZER*
> *2 - pH BALANCING RINSE*
> *2 - SITRINILLAH DEEP CONDITIONER *
> *1 - DELUXE CREAMY HAIR CLEANSING RINSE *
> 
> *Hattache*
> *1 Hairveda Almond Glaze - Size 6oz*
> *1 Lip Elixir - Vanilla Bourbon Lip Elixir*
> *1 Mud Puddle Cosmetics - Hair Wash - Size 8oz*
> *1 Hairveda Heavy Whip Creamy Hair Cleansing Rinse - Size 16oz*
> *1 My Honey Child Buttery Soy Hair Creme - Size 8oz*
> *1 Jessicurl Deep Conditioning Treatment - Size 8oz - Island Fantasy*
> *1 Darcy's Botanicals -Deep Conditioning Mask - Size 8oz*
> 
> *Jakeala*
> *1 Coconut Juice in Clean Cotton*
> *1 8oz. Tutti Honey Rhassoul Mask in Peach Bellini*
> *1 8oz. Amla Shea Hemp Castor Parfait in Banana Pudding*
> *1 Hibiscus Flaxseed Marshmallow Cowash in Raspberry Vanilla*


 
Froreal3

You were right about the drooling. 

For analysis purposes only: I've also counted SD's in there too and anything else purchased in November like QB and Mega-Tek.


----------



## Lita

Froreal3 Very nice haul..I'm a natural product pusher,I mean a product enthusiast IDareT'sHair Lol


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Lita

Girl, You, I and the rest of the Crew have a lot of stuff to get through.  

I am going to stay focused and try to get to Mothers Day (next Huge Sale Date) which I know I'll be out of a bunch of stuff & re-up on a lot of Goodies.

I need to concentrate using up some stuff.  I did end up making a very small M:C Cart for tomorrow.


----------



## Froreal3

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Froreal3
> 
> You were right about the drooling.
> 
> *For analysis purposes only: I've also counted SD's in there too and anything else purchased in November like QB and Mega-Tek.*





In that case add: 
2 Megatek

*QB*
1 QB BRBC
1 QB Abcdefg

*SD*
2 Vanilla Silk
2 Razz
1 MSI

*ST*
1 Mango Dip
1 Knot Sauce

*Komaza*
1 Protein Strengthener
1 2oz. sample Coconut Pudding

*Scarfanatic*
2 knit hat/earrings sets

*Naturalsis72*
1 satin lined hat

*Target*
Curls Blueberry Control Paste
Shea Moisture Manuka Honey Mask
Shea Moisture Tahitian Noni & Monoi weekly treatment

I think that's it...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Froreal3

That small "adjustment" gives a clearer picture of the mayhem and the carnage you imposed on the Month of November.


----------



## Froreal3

^^^ Too true! 

I need to sit my wallet all the way down! I have always loved to have a variety of things to choose from on wash day.


----------



## Froreal3

Lita said:


> @Froreal3 Very nice haul..I'm a natural product pusher,I mean a product enthusiast @IDareT'sHair Lol
> 
> 
> Happy Hair Growing!



Lita I feel you girlie! I have to remind myself that this stuff is for the entire year.  You haven't compiled your list yet.  Peeps wanna see.


----------



## Froreal3

APB is doing a Cyber Monday sale.


Leave in puddings, Hair Creams, & Moisturizing Conditioners
*Buy 2, Get 1 Free, PLUS 20% off!

Code: CYBERDEAL*

(No customizations. Excludes the Fruit Punch Hair Creme, Herbal Conditioners, Berry Banana Smoothie, or Iced Coffee Cowash)


----------



## bajandoc86

Well I finally bought that natural hair weave and seeing the total immediately cured my urge to buy more hair goodies. I am now on a 3 month NO BUY.

You all serve as my witnesses.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

bajandoc86 said:


> *I am now on a 3 month NO BUY.*
> 
> *You all serve as my witnesses.*


 
bajandoc86

And we gone hold you to it Sis.


----------



## Froreal3

bajandoc86 said:


> Well I finally bought that natural hair weave and seeing the total immediately cured my urge to buy more hair goodies. I am now on a 3 month NO BUY.
> 
> You all serve as my witnesses.



 Starting when? After cyber monday right? 
bajandoc86


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair I took a page from your book and messaged BlueRoze and they invoiced me for the additional stuff I wanted.

Sent from my XT1080 using LHCF


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl

Good Move Mrs. Curl-Girl


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair It was worth a shot. I'm glad she was willing to do it.

Sent from my XT1080 using LHCF


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl

We got more buying "Power" than we realize or often take full advantage of.  

Hmph.  You know I will ask in a minute! 

And if they 'won't' someone else 'will'.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl

Glad to see you 'in da' house'.  Hope you're feeling good.  

Glad to see you got your BF on!  I was wondering if you were gone jump on it.

And as always....you didn't disappoint.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair I just got my staples and tried BlueRoze due to the reviews. I'm still working on my stash so I didn't want to buy to many products.

Sent from my XT1080 using LHCF


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl

I need to work on mine too (it's too ig'nant)  and plan to do so (after Cyber Monday).  

I'm going to try to make very minimal purchases until M-Day, and do a lite haul then.


----------



## Brownie518

Hey, ladies. What's going on? 

I plan to finally try the Lee Stafford this coming week. Can't wait!  IDareT'sHair


----------



## Beamodel

Brownie518 said:


> Hey, ladies. What's going on?  I plan to finally try the Lee Stafford this coming week. Can't wait!  IDareT'sHair



Brownie518

Girl I love that treatment. It smells amazing too and it lingers after you wash it out. Yall saw how much it stopped my hair from shedding.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair That sounds like a good plan. I'm just keeping my eyes open for another CM sale. I'm so mad I am missed the last one.

Sent from my XT1080 using LHCF


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

Let me know what you think.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Froreal3
> 
> That small "adjustment" gives a clearer picture of *the mayhem and the carnage you imposed on the Month of November.*


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> Let me know what you think.




IDareT'sHair

I definitely will  My hair needs a good treatment right about now.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

You didn't do too bad this BF Ms. B.

Imma keep it on slo-mo until Spring.  I hate opening my Fridge.


----------



## Lita

Mission Condition 40% store closing sale has started...


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> You didn't do too bad this BF Ms. B.
> 
> Imma keep it on slo-mo until Spring.  I hate opening my Fridge.



IDareT'sHair

I didn't, right? I think it's because I was sick. And I didn't really need anything anyway. I didn't buy anything really, hair or otherwise.


----------



## Brownie518

Lita said:


> Mission Condition 40% store closing sale has started...
> 
> 
> Happy Hair Growing!



Thanks!! Lita

I got Terra Forma, Castor Blaster, Creamed Oil, and Buttercreme Dream


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

Nah...You kept it on the low-low this year.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

This Durn Site is messing me up.  It's been Clownin' all day.

Okay - From the 40% Mission Condition, I got:
x2 TerraForma Cleansers
x1 HempAde
x2 Goji Silks

Coming I have:
x1 Candy Hair
x1 Hemp Ade
x2 Butter Cremes

And I think I'm missing something?

Brownie518 Lita


----------



## Beamodel

Ladies, 
Here are my Black Friday purchases for 2014

Jakeala 
Shea Alma Parfait
Tutti Honey Mask

CurlMart
Jessicurl DT x2

Komaza
Protein Strengthener 

Silk Dreams
Razzberry Coconut x2
Chocolate Bliss 

Liquid Gold
Green Magic
Java Butter 

I purchased way more this Black Friday than I intended to do. I'm on a serious no buy because I didn't need any of this stuff except JessiCurl. 

I have way too much stuff currently I need to work on using up...


----------



## Lita

IDareT'sHair Beamodel Brownie518 Feel really bad for Mission Condition closing,she has some good products..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Beamodel

Lita

I feel awful for her as well. My condolences to her family. This will be my first time trying her products.


----------



## Froreal3

Blue roze shipped.  First order.  Not sure if she received my email about combining the orders...

Sent from my Snow White Frost Galaxy S4 using LHCF


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I 'think' my Hattache might be here?  Too sorry to check.

My Pure Pumpkin Seed Oil came sometime this week from Piping Rock (I got it outta my box on my way to work this a.m.)


----------



## faithVA

^^I got mine today so you probably did too.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@faithVA

Now You makin' me wanna go check! ....

I only got x2 things.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My Hattache Arrived and also my order from Oyin Handmade.

Looking out for:
Mission:Condition x2 Separate Orders
BlueRoze Beauty x3 Pumpkin Hair Whips

*I think that's it for me*


----------



## faithVA

I got my curlmart order and my hattache order. waiting for my clay from butters and bars. My qredew won't even ship until next week.

I was going to order from Sally's but I couldn't make up 50 dollars worth of stuff to buy. I really just wanted some headbands.


----------



## Froreal3

My Hattache goodies!  



Don't like that Almond Glaze no longer smells lovely like almonds.  I can smell the castor oil.  

Sent from my Snow White Frost Galaxy S4 using LHCF


----------



## AyannaDivine

You guy's Hattache came fast! My package hasn't shipped yet.


----------



## faithVA

I like free samples even if I'm never going to use them


----------



## Beamodel

Hi my beauties... 

My CurlMart arrived today. My Komaza shipped too. 

Man, I'm really gonna miss Devon's products! This soft coconut marshmallow is imparting some serious softness & moisture.


----------



## Lita

Mission Condition shipped both orders...


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita

Beamodel I think you will enjoy some of your goodies from mission condition...



Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

My NG order shipped.

Sent from my XT1080 using LHCF


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl

Hi Mrs. C!


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair Hey sis.

Sent from my XT1080 using LHCF


----------



## natura87

Its too bad Mission Condition is closing.  I've got products on the way and they sound delicious. Im twisting up my hair with the Soultanicals Knot Butta, Knot Sauce and the Alikay Lemongrass Leave In.  I have more of each on the way. My week is still crappy but I'm trying to stay occupied.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl

You should be getting packages soon!


natura87

Cheer Up Girlie!


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair Yes I can't wait lol

Sent from my XT1080 using LHCF


----------



## natura87

IDareT'sHair said:


> curlyhersheygirl
> 
> You should be getting packages soon!
> 
> 
> natura87
> 
> Cheer Up Girlie!



I'm trying.  Its been a tough week outside of work but Im keeping busy. I will start going go the gym tomorrow, and I'll go to Seoul in Saturday to let loose.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

natura87 said:


> I'm trying. Its been a tough week outside of work but Im keeping busy. *I will start going go the gym tomorrow, and I'll go to Seoul in Saturday to let loose.*


 
natura87

Great!  How much longer are you there for Ms. Natura?


----------



## natura87

At least another year. The good outweighs the bad and its a pretty carefree lifestyle.


----------



## divachyk

Got Kurlee Belle, Best Buy gadgets and a couple of wigs in the mail on yesterday.


----------



## Golden75

Good afternoon fellow hair product connoisseurs 

This is supposed to be my "slow" time at work, so why am I busy?  So annoying.  

I think I should be getting Oyin today.  SSI printed a label yesterday so that should be here soon.  I must've forgotten or didn't realize they ship out of NY.  Komaza is sheduled for Thurs. Waiting on HV, BRB, LG, LocSoc, and I something(s) else.  Can't remember


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75 said:


> *Good afternoon fellow hair product connoisseurs *
> 
> *This is supposed to be my "slow" time at work, so why am I busy? So annoying.*


 
Golden75

Um...You know you Crazy Right?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Both of my Mission:Condition shipped.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I keep forgetting I ordered a Jar of 'Green Magic'.

I gotta make myself remember that.


----------



## Golden75

Got my packages mixed   Oyin will be in tomorrow and locsocs shipped.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75 Beamodel

I'm having a 'horrible' time tryna' post up in this Piece.


----------



## Beamodel

Liquid Gold, Komaza, and Mission Condition has shipped. 

Everything has shipped except for Silk Dreams


----------



## Babygrowth

Hey Ladies! I started my Njoy vitamins today. I also got my Lee Stafford growth treatment and Megatek. I'm excited. Going to mix it with JBCO and GSO to apply alternating with my LG sulfur oil. I will start on Sunday because I'm relaxing my hair tomorrow. My bff gave me this "Brazilian" wig so I will be rocking that for a minute. I've been stressed lately and neglecting my hair so looking forward to giving her some TLC with this relaxer and stuff. I need that roots only applicator bottle.


----------



## natura87

None of my packages have shipped but that is to be expected.  I am decorating my classrooms for the month of December. My "Kindergarten" kids (ages 3-6 ) are putting on a show for their parents and I've taught them a few Christmas songs. "Santa Claus is coming to town" will never be the same again. A few weeks ago they had a little science fair and it was unnecessarily cute.

I really want Bask, Oyin and Qhemet but none of them ship to SK.


----------



## natura87

Ok Oyin I can get from Curlmart but Id have to make a large order because the shipping is offensive.


----------



## Daernyris

natura87 said:


> *I really want Bask, Oyin and Qhemet but none of them ship to SK.[/*QUOTE]
> 
> 
> natura87
> Can you get someone from the States to purchase these products for you and then ship them to SK?
> 
> Pls forgive me for assuming you or anyone you know is from the states, girl it would drive me crazy if I couldn't order the hair products I wanted


----------



## felic1

Is sk saskatchewan?


----------



## Froreal3

Got my first shipment of Blue Roze.

Sent from my Snow White Frost Galaxy S4 using LHCF


----------



## Froreal3

felic1 said:


> Is sk saskatchewan?



Lol.  She's in South Korea.

Sent from my Snow White Frost Galaxy S4 using LHCF


----------



## Froreal3

Love the smell of the Pumpkin Puree.  It will go perfectly with APB butta in Pumpkin pie scent. 



Sent from my Snow White Frost Galaxy S4 using LHCF


----------



## IDareT'sHair

WOW!  Froreal3  Nice.

I have no idea when I'll get my BRB.  I haven't even received any info.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Went to Check.erplexed

My BRB order says "Processing"


----------



## Froreal3

^^^Yeah, IDK when my other order will get here. That was pretty fast though...so I'm not mad.

I'm in love with the Chai scent. I want to eat it. The Blueberry Cream smells yummy too. It is a very loose lotion type consistency. Of course I'm feelin the Pumpkin Puree scent. Smells exactly the same as APB pumpkin pie butta.  Can't wait to get my APB order so I can use em together. It says you can use these things on your skin too, so that's good. The Cocoa Rhassoul smells like chocolate...nothing spectacular. Hope this stuff works well. Can't wait to get my Okra Curl Cream, Toasted Marshmallow, and Coconut Hair Cream.


----------



## Beamodel

Do any of you know of a dupe for this?

Ouidad Hydrafusion Intense Curl Cream

It's leaving my DS with the BEST curl definition and moisture but it's too expensive. I only have a sample for it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Froreal3  Yeah.  I love that Chai Tea Pre-Rx and both the Pumpkin Hair Whip & Puree.

I can't wait to try my Manuka Honey Conditioner, Coconut Conditioner, Cherry L-I, Strawberry Finishing Rinse,

I got a sample of the Cocoa Rhassoul DC'er and really, really liked that.  I wish I would have gotten a couple of those,

but I have PBN Chocolate Smoothie, b.a.s.k. Cacao Bark and J. Monique's Cocoa, Rhassoul, so I decided to pass until I get through those.

I had the Okra Curl and Sold it. (Thought it might be more suitable for Naturals)

Beamodel

Sorry I do not.  Not too familiar with Ouidad products.  Speaking of Okra Curl Creme, you might try that for DS during a Good Sale.

No idea how it works tho'.  I read a couple decent reviews on it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Used up: x1 Lee Stafford Rx (have about 4-5 back ups)


----------



## Babygrowth

Hey IDareT'sHair! Did you use that treatment every time you washed/cowashed?


----------



## Eisani




----------



## Brownie518

Hey ladies...my Mission shipped


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Babygrowth

That's what the directions say.  So, that's  what I've been doing, but very cautious as to what other products I use.


----------



## Eisani

I didn't know LHCF kept all your messages and mentions, just getting caught up and IDareT'sHair, I owe you! I'm cracking up that this thread is STILL open. 

How is everyone? My hair and I have been good. Personal and professional adjustments have me in a totally different place now mentally and physically, but overall I'm good. I've curbed by junkie ways, but I still dig a good sale and love new products. HHG ladies!


----------



## Ltown

Welcome back Eisani


----------



## Ltown

Hi ladies!
I'm waiting on from etsy naturalle/apb, claudie.
DD wants to take something for hair growth what in the market good?


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Hey divas
I've been trying to post all day. For some reason I keep getting an error message.

No packages or shipping notices yet but that's to be expected.

I've also used up a few more items. Trying to use the stuff that were just mediocre and won't be repurchases.

Sent from my XT1080 using LHCF


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Eisani said:


> I didn't know LHCF kept all your messages and mentions, just getting caught up and,* I owe you! I'm cracking up that this thread is STILL open. *
> 
> How is everyone? My hair and I have been good. Personal and professional adjustments have me in a totally different place now mentally and physically, but overall I'm good.* I've curbed by junkie ways*, but I still dig a good sale and love new products. HHG ladies!



Eisani

Hi, 

Welcome Back and Yes You Do!  And I find this "Hard to Beweave"

Glad things are good with you Lady!



Ltown said:


> Hi ladies!
> DD wants something for her hair What's good?



Ltown

For her, I would say: Country Life Maxi Hair



curlyhersheygirl said:


> *Hey divas
> I've been trying to post all day. For some reason I keep getting an error message.
> 
> No packages or shipping notices yet but that's to be expected.
> 
> I've also used up a few more items. Trying to use the stuff that were just mediocre and won't be repurchases.*
> 
> Sent from my XT1080 using LHCF



curlyhersheygirl

Gurl...this site is Ig'nant up in here lately.  Error Messages, Re-Booting.  Imma 'bout to asck for $3.25 back.


----------



## Ltown

IDareT'sHair, that is one of the many i used and thought of. thanks


----------



## natura87

felic1 said:


> Is sk saskatchewan?


----------



## natura87

Daernyris said:


> natura87 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *I really want Bask, Oyin and Qhemet but none of them ship to SK.[/*QUOTE]
> 
> 
> natura87
> Can you get someone from the States to purchase these products for you and then ship them to SK?
> 
> Pls forgive me for assuming you or anyone you know is from the states, girl it would drive me crazy if I couldn't order the hair products I wanted
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I probably could but it would be a hassle.
Click to expand...


----------



## Golden75

Got my Komaza, SSI, and Oyin yesterday.  Waiting on BRB, HV, LG, LocSoc.  Locsoc shipped but they did not provide tracking info  

Been rebunning my hair daily so as to use up some of these moisturizers and butters.  It seems like there is a lil man in my product bin refilling the bottles and jars.  

And welcome back Eisani

It's almost Friday and I am very, very happy.


----------



## divachyk

Eisani, welcome back!! Glad all is well.


----------



## Eisani

IDareT'sHair What, I have! I don't buy as many hair products any more. I binge on makeup and nail polish now. My stash has decreased, but is still stupid . I see there are a lot of new brands out for me to try- I mean read about  Hey divachyk  how are ya?


----------



## divachyk

Eisani, I'm doing good and you! Ok, so I don't mean to be the emotional one of the crew but you had me worried sick. You were here one day and the next day, poof...gone! I almost broke a nail coming up in here to say hello when I seen you had come back around.


----------



## divachyk

Komaza shipped -- After hitting pay nah, I realized I was only a few dollars away from having free shipping. Komaza was nice enough to refund shipping ($12) without making me buy another product.


Liquid Gold shipped -- IDareT'sHair, they let me change my order. I ended up with one green magic and one java.  

VitaCost shipped -- re-upped on some vitamins.

Still waiting on ship notices from Naturelle Grow and HairVeda.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My Mission Condition came today.  I have x1 more order on the way from her.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Eisani said:


> IDareT'sHair *What, I have! I don't buy as many hair products any more.*





Eisani said:


> IDareT'sHair,* I owe you!. *HHG ladies!



Eisani

Well...You can always just PayPal me $25.00


----------



## natura87

I received my Foxy Mango today.  That's insane. I will definitely be a repeat customer.


----------



## Froreal3

Eisani Welcome back!

Morning ladies! Used up APB Olive Oats oil in Bday cake.  I'm getting another two oils from my BLk Friday order and I'm about to place another order for two more oils.


----------



## Eisani

divachyk said:


> Eisani, I'm doing good and you! Ok, so I don't mean to be the emotional one of the crew but you had me worried sick. You were here one day and the next day, poof...gone! I almost broke a nail coming up in here to say hello when I seen you had come back around.


Awww divachyk, didn't mean to worry anyone. I got sick unexpectedly and things just turned a bit topsy turvy afterward. Between recovering, moving, starting a new career AND relationship, I didn't have much time for other things. 


IDareT'sHair said:


> Eisani
> 
> Well...You can always just PayPal me $25.00



IDareT'sHair you got it. Inbox me your email address, can't be out here looking bogue 

I'm dc'ing now w/Shea Moisture Manuka Honey. Idk if it'll be a repurchase, my hair has a love/hate with this stuff and the shampoo I use determines whether or not it leaves my hair weighed down.


----------



## Eisani

Hey Froreal3  Lemme go look at APB  I'm so rusty, I had to use the Search feature to even know what it stood for. Lawd.


----------



## natura87

I love the consistency of the Anita Grant butters, they literally melp upon contact.  I will be placing an order in a few months for more now that I know. And the Brown Butter Beauty Monoi Tahiti hair and body butter...OMG.


----------



## Lita

Both my mission condition orders came yesterday & Healing Herbs by Rene..


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita

Mission Condition-
*Liquid satin cream oil'warm vanilla'
*Castor Blaster moisturizer 'Raspberry'
*Goji Berry silk leave in
*Cocomallow quench
*Banana mask
*Banababerry buttermilk leave in
*Hempade
*Moringa & aloe gel
*Infused coconut icing

Iam Lovleigh etsy
*Ayurvedic hydration clay mask
*Ayurvedic dandruff mask
*Ayurvedic Proteine mask treatment
*Detangle con

TerraVeda-
*Banana slip detangler
*Apple cleansing co wash

Healing herbs by Rene
*Biotin black soap tea poo

Blue Roze Beauty-
*Strawberry rose refresh
*Coco coffee rhassoul mask

She Scent It-
*Apple Nectar nourishing con
*Cranberry cream cocktail

Annabella's-
*Broccoli Avacodo smooth con
*Eucalyptus mint scalp pomade
*Greentea milk honey mask

Scentsible crafts-
*Veg glycerin
*Pumpkin powder
*Honey powder
*Goatmilk powder

Henna-
*Indigo
*Cassia

BSS
Herbal essence morrocon con
Herbal essences hair fall
Herbal essence honey con
Mineral oil

*Irish moss powder
*Banana powder


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Froreal3

Lita said:


> Mission Condition-
> *Liquid satin cream oil'warm vanilla'
> *Castor Blaster moisturizer 'Raspberry'
> *Goji Berry silk leave in
> *Cocomallow quench
> *Banana mask
> *Banababerry buttermilk leave in
> *Hempade
> *Moringa & aloe gel
> *Infused coconut icing
> 
> Iam Lovleigh etsy
> *Ayurvedic hydration clay mask
> *Ayurvedic dandruff mask
> *Ayurvedic Proteine mask treatment
> *Detangle con
> 
> TerraVeda-
> *Banana slip detangler
> *Apple cleansing co wash
> 
> Healing herbs by Rene
> *Biotin black soap tea poo
> 
> Blue Roze Beauty-
> *Strawberry rose refresh
> *Coco coffee rhassoul mask
> 
> She Scent It-
> *Apple Nectar nourishing con
> *Cranberry cream cocktail
> 
> Annabella's-
> *Broccoli Avacodo smooth con
> *Eucalyptus mint scalp pomade
> *Greentea milk honey mask
> 
> Scentsible crafts-
> *Veg glycerin
> *Pumpkin powder
> *Honey powder
> *Goatmilk powder
> 
> Henna-
> *Indigo
> *Cassia
> 
> BSS
> Herbal essence morrocon con
> Herbal essences hair fall
> Herbal essence honey con
> Mineral oil
> 
> 
> Happy Hair Growing!



 Lita


----------



## Lita

She scent it-Shipped..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita

Froreal3 I'm done buying for a while..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Froreal3

^^^ Me too

My Bekura shipped.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Eisani said:


> IDareT'sHair *you got it. Inbox me your email address, can't be out here looking bogue*



Eisani

Thank you!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Lita said:


> *I'm done buying for a while..*
> 
> Happy Hair Growing!



Lita


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Hey divas

Lita Man that list is prolific 

My NG arrived, just waiting on BRB and APB. I kept trying to get some stuff from MC but y'all got everything


----------



## Lita

IDareT'sHair said:


> Lita



IDareT'sHair You know how I buy..Lol

*The 35%-40% off sales,I couldn't resist..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita

curlyhersheygirl said:


> Hey divas
> 
> Lita Man that list is prolific
> 
> My NG arrived, just waiting on BRB and APB. I kept trying to get some stuff from MC but y'all got everything



curlyhersheygirl Yes,it looks like MC sold out of stuff quickly..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## DoDo

Bekura and Curlmart shipped.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Lita

Chile.....I thought that list wasn't gone ever end!

curlyhersheygirl

Mission:Condition was descended upon like a Swarm of Locust!


----------



## Brownie518

Hi ladies...my Mission came today!
No other ship notices yet.....


----------



## Brownie518

Lita wowwwww fantastic haul!!!!


----------



## Beamodel

Hi girls  

My Komaza and pampered twisted came today. 

Only package in route now is liquid gold and mission condition 

Waiting another 3wks for Silk Dreams


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel

My Mission:Condition should be here tomorrow.  

I got a shipping notice this evening on the product I'm missing. Lita

Still waiting on BlueRozeBeauty.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair

Glad you getting your missing product.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel

So Am I.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel

I can't wait to try Jakeala's Shea, Castor, Hemp Parfait.


----------



## Babygrowth

IDareT'sHair said:


> Beamodel
> 
> I can't wait to try Jakeala's Shea, Castor, Hemp Parfait.



This has my hair feeling extra soft I can't keep my hands out of it!


----------



## Froreal3

Waiting on

2nd Blue Roze order
APB (2)
Bekura (shipped)
Hairveda
Jakeala


----------



## Lita

IDareT'sHair said:


> Beamodel
> 
> My Mission:Condition should be here tomorrow.
> 
> I got a shipping notice this evening on the product I'm missing. Lita
> 
> Still waiting on BlueRozeBeauty.



IDareT'sHair I'm glad your product shipped..The only item missing from my order was the moringa & aloe gel,but she's shipping it out..

*I thought my list wasn't going to end either..Lol

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita

Babygrowth said:


> This has my hair feeling extra soft I can't keep my hands out of it!



Babygrowth I agree it keeps my hair very soft & little goes a long way  Use it on my hands as well.


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## natura87

I don't get shipping notices for whatever reason so I'm just waiting and I will be genuinely surprised when I receive a package.  1 down 3 to go. I literally was not expecting my FoxyMango package so soon so I was surprised when I walked past my mailbox and saw a small box sticking out of an even smaller hole.

I can get Soultanicals from FoxyMango so that is awesome.  Saves me a ton of hassle.


----------



## Lita

Brownie518 Thank you...I think I'm done hauling for a while,been going crazy past couple of months...Take it easy in 2015.


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Babygrowth

Lita said:


> Babygrowth I agree it keeps my hair very soft & little goes a long way  Use it on my hands as well.
> 
> Happy Hair Growing!



I should try that and by the way what a great haul!


----------



## Froreal3

I'm with Lita. My haul was ridiculous. That's ok, I won't buy much for the next six months as punishment. 

Not sure what I will DC with today. I was thinking Darcy's Mask, but I might try Jessicurl Deep Treatment or Blue Roze. These three are my new dcs (till APB, Jakeala, and Bekura get here).


----------



## Beamodel

Yall I am loving this Tek brush I just purchased. My other brush was ripping my hair out. 

I don't know how some on this board can comb their hair without using a brush too. I need a brush. I like my hair to be smooth looking.


----------



## Beamodel

Froreal3

Jessicurl DT is my boo thang, everythang.


----------



## Froreal3

Beamodel said:


> Yall I am loving this Tek brush I just purchased. My other brush was ripping my hair out.
> 
> I don't know how some on this board can comb their hair without using a brush too. I need a brush. I like my hair to be smooth looking.



I might check my TJ Maxx out to see if they have that brush.



Beamodel said:


> @Froreal3
> 
> Jessicurl DT is my boo thang, everythang.



I've heard great things about it. Do you think it will be effective after a strong protein treatment?


----------



## Beamodel

Froreal3

I don't use strong protein treatments. I only use light and mild mines and it restored my moisture after those.


----------



## Froreal3

^^^Thanks. I just used Komaza PT. I put Jessicurl and Darcy's on either side.


----------



## Beamodel

Froreal3 said:


> ^^^Thanks. I just used Komaza PT. I put Jessicurl and Darcy's on either side.



I have that. I think the last time I used it, I had followed if up with silks dreams shear what deux and my hair was rebelling. 

I will try it again really soon and use jessicurl afterwards.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Lita

Your Haul & Products sound delish.  I'm slowing it down 'hopefully' until Mothers Day.

But Imma always jump on a good Sale. That's gone happen.  I can't lie.  *just.can't.make.no.promises*

I'm glad Mission:Condition is sending me my product.   Really sorry to see her go.

Froreal3

I Agree.  You & Lita Hauled Ya'll behinds skrait off this BF.  

Beamodel

I Agree about JC DT (formerly WDT).  I love that stuff.


----------



## meka72

Froreal3 said:


> ^^^Thanks. I just used Komaza PT. I put Jessicurl and Darcy's on either side.



Last month, I clarified my hair, used Claudie's renew protein (I think it is a strong protein for some people) and combined the Jessicurl DT with SD RCA for my moisture DC. My hair felt great! The JC DT-SD RCA is my go to combo now. I highly recommend it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

meka72

Nice Review.  Thanks!


----------



## Froreal3

So both dcers felt meh.  They moisturized ok, but didn't wow me like my HGs. Maybe it's because I used the Komaza. I will try them next week w/out the Komaza for a final decision.




meka72 said:


> Last month, I clarified my hair, used Claudie's renew protein (I think it is a strong protein for some people) and combined the Jessicurl DT with SD RCA for my moisture DC. My hair felt great! The JC DT-SD RCA is my go to combo now. I highly recommend it.



Thanks meka72. SD RCA is one of my HGs (along with Vanilla Silk). Love it. Hair is so buttery smooth and feels like I can easily detangle afterward. It never fails me, even after a Komaza treatment. It's most likely the RCA doing most of the work on your hair.   I will try the Jessicurl again next week without the protein.


----------



## meka72

IDareT'sHair said:


> meka72  Nice Review.  Thanks!



Thanks! You know I stay in this thread taking notes, right? Lol.


----------



## meka72

Oh I know you got a silk dreams warehouse over there. Lol. I wanted to buy some more RCA during BF but couldn't justify it since I have so many other DCers but especially other SD conditioners that I haven't tried (VS, MS, AP & WGB). I will probably keep at least one jar in my stash until I finish up some things, which may not ever happen. Lol. 



Froreal3 said:


> meka72. SD RCA is one of my HGs (along with Vanilla Silk). Love it. Hair is so buttery smooth and feels like I can easily detangle afterward. It never fails me, even after a Komaza treatment. It's most likely the RCA doing most of the work on your hair.   I will try the Jessicurl again next week without the protein.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Here's my use up list.
8oz ST mane thick ( no backup, not a repurchase)
16oz ST Knot sauce ( no backup, not a repurchase)
8oz SM yucca baobab hair milk ( no backup, not a repurchase)
8oz Ynobe ayurvedic hair cream (no backup, not a repurchase)
8oz Ynobe flaxseed curl cream (no backup, not a repurchase)
6oz HV almond glaze ( no backup)
2 8oz APB LI ( multiple backups)
2 8oz APB coffee cowash ( multiple backups)
8oz SSI moisture mist (no backup, not a repurchase)
8oz LACE hair and scalp mist (1 backup, may not repurchase)
9oz BASK vanilla whiskey (multiple backups)
Sent from my XT1080 using LHCF


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl

Hi Curly!


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair Hey sis

Sent from my XT1080 using LHCF


----------



## divachyk

Of the items I was still waiting on...
Liquid Gold - arrived
Naturelle Grow - arrived
VitaCost - arrived
Komaza - arrived
HairVeda - crickets, still waiting


----------



## IDareT'sHair

divachyk

Still waiting on:
BlueRoze Beauty
Mission:Condition x2 orders (one might be here tho')

I think that's it?


----------



## Brownie518

Hey girls..I'm about to watch the last season of Sons of Anarchy while I prepoo with Terraforma...

I'm waiting on SD and Hairveda...


----------



## bajandoc86

My Bekura and Oyin have arrived. Will not be testing out until wash day next weekend. My APB order will not be shipped till the 12. I think it's because I ordered my hair cremes without shea butter. I didnt think it would take THAT long to get my stuff and I really wanted them before my next wash day but alas. I dunno what I will use all of my HGs are finished. *bawls* Maybe I will message APB and see if she can send the other stuff out on Monday, and I pay the extra shipping. 

My SD order is still processing as well.


----------



## Brownie518

Curly reminded me to go update my use up list tonight. My KV oils still in there...


----------



## bajandoc86

Oh my gosh guys! I sent a note to Erica from APB on the etsy site not even 5 mins ago and she IMMEDIATELY messaged me back. She said not to worry my order is almost complete and should ship by Tuesday the lastest. Which means I will receive my goodies before I travel out of the country 

Now that is some awesome customer service.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

bajandoc86

Great News you'll have your stuff before you leave!


----------



## Ltown

Brownie518 said:


> Hey girls..I'm about to watch the last season of Sons of Anarchy while I prepoo with Terraforma...
> 
> I'm waiting on SD and Hairveda...



Brownie518, I'm years off in season, never seen anything from 1-6 but I've seen this last one  so I'm online catching up from beginning. FX need to replace it with something big.


----------



## divachyk

Beamodel said:


> Yall I am loving this Tek brush I just purchased. My other brush was ripping my hair out.
> 
> I don't know how some on this board can comb their hair without using a brush too. I need a brush. I like my hair to be smooth looking.



Beamodel, I went to Marshall's a few weekends ago looking for bass brush. They didn't have the particular one I was looking for so I took that as a sign. I will fully dismiss your praise so I don't fall prey because my ability to stay disciplined is so weak this time of year. ****ears closed, totally not listening to you***  ...but tell me more about how you use it and why you like it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

divachyk

Good Move.  May The Force be with You!

Just keep blocking it all out!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Went back into Mission:Condition and picked up x2 more Cranberry Cheapskate Rinse-Outs.

Used Up: x1 8oz Oyin Hair Dew.  I have x2 8oz back-ups.


----------



## divachyk

IDareT'sHair...I do so good for so long but when I cave, I spiral fast.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

divachyk

I stopped trying.  If the Sale/Shipping is good and it's something I want, I just gone & get 1 or 2.

Ain't no use in fightin' it. 

Like with this Mission:Condition - I better gone & pick that carcass completely clean.  

Those R/O's will come in handy in the early spring on the cheap.

Right in time for Cowash weather.


----------



## Beamodel

divachyk

I'm sorry but that brush is great. No more hair being ripped out. Cuz I needs my brush


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel

Lemme see a pic of the one you have.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel

Very Nice.  Thank you.


----------



## divachyk

Beamodel, thank you and IDareT'sHair, thanks for asking her. Welp, I may have to bday treat myself to this brush. 

T, I'm starting my bday list early!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

divachyk said:


> *T, I'm starting my bday list early!*



divachyk  I See!

I didn't know those brushes were so pricey.  What does TJ Maxx/Marshall's Sale them for? Beamodel


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair

I paid $14.99 for mines at TJ Maxx


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Babygrowth said:


> *This has my hair feeling extra soft I can't keep my hands out of it!*



Babygrowth

Nice Review on Jakeala Shea Parfait.  I still wish I would have gotten another scent other than that Caramel Frappe. erplexed  

Not bad...but I wish I would have gotten something else. 

I also have one in Peach Bellini.  I wish I would have gotten another Fruitty one or the Pink Sugar.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel said:


> *I paid $14.99 for mines at TJ Maxx*



Beamodel

WOW! The _cheapest_ one I saw on-line was $32.00

If I pop into TJ's I'll check it out.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair said:


> Beamodel  WOW! The cheapest one I saw on-line was $32.00  If I pop into TJ's I'll check it out.



IDareT'sHair

Try Marshalls too


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel

I will.  There is one close to my House.


----------



## divachyk

They only had the round brush at my Marshall's IDareT'sHair Beamodel. Marshall's and TJ Maxx are about 30 minutes apart on a good traffic day and neither one are near my house so I didn't bother swinging by TJ Maxx.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

divachyk

A Coworker usually gives me a $50 TJMaxx GC every year for Christmas.

Maybe I'll get one this year and can pick up a brush.


----------



## Beamodel

divachyk

If I go back to TJ Maxx tomorrow, I will get it for you. They only had colored ones left though. Pink, green and yellow. 

IDareT'sHair

I ordered more Mission Condition. Two hair caramel protein treatments and another cranberry cheapskate conditioner.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel

I hope you remembered to apply your "Points" from your last order.  

Those extra "Points" really helps reduce the price even further.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair

I did. Thanks


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel

Those extra points even reduces the price further.

She is adding additional products: HempAde, Honey Hibiscus Marshmallow and Candy Hair.

She said she would invoice folks if they have ordered and it hasn't shipped to avoid folks paying extra shipping.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair

Yea I saw that. Wasn't interested in those. They have aloe in it and my hair hates alone except for in protein treatments. 

Aloe dries my hair out big time. Ain't crap moisturizing about it for my hair.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel said:


> *Aloe dries my hair out big time. Ain't crap moisturizing about it for my hair.*



Beamodel

 I hear you.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel

M:C Closes on December 12th right?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel

If I 'had to say' I 'regret' not getting something, it would be: HV's Green Tea Butter.  I wish I had another jar.

Sounds like the name of a good thread.........


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Go to the What Do you Regret Not Getting Thread......is there anything you PJ's regret not getting?

Brownie518 Beamodel chebaby curlyhersheygirl Eisani Golden75
Lita
Froreal3 Ltown rileypak meka72 Babygrowth bajandoc86 faithVA Shay72 natura87 felic1
DoDo

I hope I'm not forgetting anybody  If I did, please forgive me.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair said:


> Beamodel  If I 'had to say' I 'regret' not getting something, it would be: HV's Green Tea Butter.  I wish I had another jar.  Sounds like the name of a good thread.........



I had that a long time ago. I forgot what it was like though IDareT'sHair


----------



## Ltown

IDareT'sHair, I don't regret anything, it time to cut back on all my PJsim, hair, yarn, materials


----------



## Froreal3

Sorry, that sale on Bee Mine was just too good to pass up. It was better than her actual Blk Friday sale. I got all 8oz. of.

Luscious
Bee-u-ti-ful DC 
Dejas Hair Milk (new to me)


----------



## natura87

Froreal3 said:


> Sorry, that sale on Bee Mine was just too good to pass up. It was better than her actual Blk Friday sale. I got all 8oz. of.
> 
> Luscious
> Bee-u-ti-ful DC
> Dejas Hair Milk (new to me)



I looked at it, seriously considered it, made a cart and everything.  The shipping negated the sale though.  CURSE YOU INTERNATIONAL USPS


----------



## Babygrowth

IDareT'sHair said:


> Babygrowth
> 
> Nice Review on Jakeala Shea Parfait.  I still wish I would have gotten another scent other than that Caramel Frappe. erplexed
> 
> Not bad...but I wish I would have gotten something else.
> 
> I also have one in Peach Bellini.  I wish I would have gotten another Fruitty one or the Pink Sugar.



I love the cake batter scent but I love fruity scents more so my next one will be something along those lines. I love her stuff.


----------



## Lita

Mission Condition-
*Monio & Hemp Dc 
*Hair Candy Dc

I said I was done buying,couldn't resit the sale..Lol


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita

TerraVeda came saturday,talk about fast shipping & she gave me the discount & samples..Yippee.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair

I'm kickin myself HARD for not trying that M-C Terra Forma pre treat before. I would have bought her out!!


----------



## Brownie518

Ltown said:


> @Brownie518, I'm years off in season, never seen anything from 1-6 but I've seen this last one  so I'm online catching up from beginning. FX need to replace it with something big.




Ltown

I just started watching it in the last 3 weeks, actually!! I watched 1-6 on Amazon and I just started Season 7 . I don't know how FX can top this one!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *I'm kickin myself HARD for not trying that M-C Terra Forma pre treat before. I would have bought her out!!*



Brownie518

I just got x2 more in the mail.  I'm glad to know they're good


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> I just got x2 more in the mail.  I'm glad to know they're good


IDareT'sHair

Hey...yes, I love how my hair felt rinsing it. So soft  Excellent prep for my wash. I'm so mad  I like that Creamy Oil and the Buttercream Dream, too


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *Hey...yes, I love how my hair felt rinsing it. So soft  Excellent prep for my wash. I'm so mad  I like that Creamy Oil and the Buttercream Dream, too*



Brownie518

This is good to know.


----------



## Brownie518

Finished up a Vanilla Silk (2 on the way), Soft Coconut Marshmallows (no backup), APB Pudding in Cotton Candy (several backups various flavas), and HTN Oil (no backup)


----------



## Lita

Iam Lovleigh etsy-Shipped

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

Go to the Mission:Condition Thread.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

What scents did you get the Buttercreme in?


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair

I only got one..i think it was cupcake or something like that.


----------



## Lita

Washed with TerraVeda good earth mud wash,TerraVeda apple cleanser co wash,NG orange & hibiscus mask 1hr,TerraVeda banana slip detangle cream to rinse,TerraVeda pumpkin & marshmallow leave in,MC cocomallow on my scalp & MC infused coconut icing on ends. 

*Hair scalp is very clean detangled & moisturized...Smells yummy too..
I like the products from TerraVeda, especially the mud wash & apple cleansing co wash..Banana slip detangle,lite texture but gave a nice slip.I didn't have any hair shed.


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Babygrowth

Used Megatek tonight mixed with APB ayurvedic oil and JBCO.


----------



## Lita

TerraVeda, I would like to try the carameal tini treatment & krazy for coconuts okra treatment..Next time.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## DoDo

Has anyone here tried the Brown Butter Beauty Babassu DC?


----------



## Golden75

DoDo said:


> Has anyone here tried the Brown Butter Beauty Babassu DC?


 
DoDo You know IDareT'sHair has . I haven't but always wanted to, I keep reading good things about it.  One day it will be sitting in my stash .

Welp USPS is starting their mess.  My LG has been out for del since Saturday.  Had me checking the mail box multiple times a day for no dang reason. I thought it may even come yesterday, since they've done that in past when they missed Sat del, but nope. So I assume I should recieve it today, and prob some other stuff 

Happy Moody Monday!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75 DoDo

You know I 'have' it. .... 

In fact, for some strange reason, I keep buying it. 

I had some in my Hattache Cart for BF and did a quick _stash-ventory_ and had x3.

It gets great reviews, so I'm excited about having it and also having a couple back-ups.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair Morning sis

I kept trying to get some stuff from MC but by the time I tried to checkout things would disappear  Hopefully she'll come back and I'll get to try her stuff.


----------



## Beamodel

Golden75 said:


> DoDo You know IDareT'sHair has . I haven't but always wanted to, I keep reading good things about it.  One day it will be sitting in my stash .  Welp USPS is starting their mess.  My LG has been out for del since Saturday.  Had me checking the mail box multiple times a day for no dang reason. I thought it may even come yesterday, since they've done that in past when they missed Sat del, but nope. So I assume I should recieve it today, and prob some other stuff   Happy Moody Monday!



Golden75

They playing with me too behind my liquid gold, mission condition & an eBay purchase


----------



## Ltown

Brownie518 said:


> @Ltown
> 
> I just started watching it in the last 3 weeks, actually!! I watched 1-6 on Amazon and I just started Season 7 . I don't know how FX can top this one!


 
Brownie518,, I just joined Netflix to see some update/good shows. I watched season 1 and half of 2. You are so right I slept on this show it's so good don't know why they want to end it all of the Law & Orders shows have been on past the 7/9 year marks.


----------



## Lita

DoDo said:


> Has anyone here tried the Brown Butter Beauty Babassu DC?



DoDo Hi! I've tried it when it first came out & had great results,but my 3rd jar my hair didn't respond the same,so I never repurchase after that.


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## DoDo

Lita said:


> DoDo Hi! I've tried it when it first came out & had great results,but my 3rd jar my hair didn't respond the same,so I never repurchase after that.
> 
> 
> Happy Hair Growing!



Thank you Lita  and Golden75!!

I am still rolling  IDareT'sHair from when you said you keep purchasing it but have never tried it .


----------



## Golden75

Lita said:


> @DoDo Hi! I've tried it when it first came out & had great results,but my 3rd jar *my hair didn't respond the same*,so I never repurchase after that.
> 
> 
> Happy Hair Growing!


 


DoDo said:


> Thank you @Lita and @Golden75!!
> 
> I am still rolling  @IDareT'sHair from when you said you keep purchasing it but have never tried it .


 
Lita Makes me not want to try it any time soon.  I'll wait to see how IDareT'sHair feels about it once she gets to jar #3 unless it get sold by then. DoDo that had me too.  

USPS still has not updated my package status  for my LG.  UPS is delivering lawd knows what.  The vendor its coming from must be shipping under something else.  BRB put label on my box, but its still on the table.  Locsoc should be here.  They only shipping from NJ and they sent ship info early last week.  That could be the mysterious UPS track# erplexed.  

So I think I am just waiting on HV.


----------



## DoDo

Golden75 said:


> Lita *Makes me not want to try it any time soon.*  I'll wait to see how IDareT'sHair *feels about it once she gets to jar #3 unless it get sold by then.* DoDo that had me too.
> 
> USPS still has not updated my package status  for my LG.  UPS is delivering lawd knows what.  The vendor its coming from must be shipping under something else.  BRB put label on my box, but its still on the table.  Locsoc should be here.  They only shipping from NJ and they sent ship info early last week.  That could be the mysterious UPS track# erplexed.
> 
> So I think I am just waiting on HV.



Golden75

Same here


----------



## Lita

Blue Roze Beauty 30% off spend $20 code-Green


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita

Mission Condition has the caramel protein back in stock.


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita

Iam Loveleigh etsy-Came
Blue Roze Beauty-Came
Mission Condition-Came my missing gel


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *I kept trying to get some stuff from MC but by the time I tried to checkout things would disappear  Hopefully she'll come back and I'll get to try her stuff*.



curlyhersheygirl

Check the Mission:Condition Thread.  I convo'ed her and she is/was still crankin' out some items.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

OMG I can't believe it I finally got some MC. I got 4 terraforma and 1 hempade

Sent from my XT1080 using LHCF


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75 DoDo

I'll keep you Ladies posted. 

Nope.  Won't sell. 

I did get one once on a swap. 

And I swapped it back to the person I swapped with, because I knew she would get around to using it before I would.

This is one of those things I kept buying or getting but still haven't tried.  

Good thing, because unlike Lita I don't have any previous versions/formulations to compare it to.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *OMG I can't believe it I finally got some MC. I got 4 terraforma and 1 hempade*
> 
> Sent from my XT1080 using LHCF



curlyhersheygirl

Go Mrs. C!


----------



## MileHighDiva

Lita said:


> Blue Roze Beauty 30% off spend $20 code-Green
> 
> Happy Hair Growing!



Lita 

I got a "page not found" error when I tried to pull up their site.  I was going to satiate my curiosity about this line 

It's www.bluerozebeauty.com, right?


----------



## MileHighDiva

Duplicate post, sorry


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Lita

I'm with MileHighDiva  I get some miduu page or something I've never heard of.

I wish these vendors would go to one thing and stick with it.  *sucks teef*


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Lita

I'm with MileHighDiva  I get some miduu page or something I've never heard of or seen before.

I wish these vendors would go to one thing and stick with it.  *sucks teef*


----------



## Froreal3

Received Bekura today. The YAM looks to be missing a couple ounces.  They talking about some it's a bigger jar. All I know is it doesn't look like no twenny dollas worth of conditioner up in there. 

*Waiting on:*
Blue Roze (1) 1 received 1 shipped
APB (2)
Hairveda
Jakeala
Bee Mine

^^Yeah, Blue Roze's site must be down. Middu is the company that manages the site.


----------



## Froreal3

^^MileHighDiva IDareT'sHair the site is back up. Someone alerted her on FB.


----------



## Beamodel

MileHighDiva said:


> Lita  I got a "page not found" error when I tried to pull up their site.  I was going to satiate my curiosity about this line   It's www.bluerozebeauty.com, right?



It's working for me.


----------



## Lita

MileHighDiva said:


> Lita
> 
> I got a "page not found" error when I tried to pull up their site.  I was going to satiate my curiosity about this line
> 
> It's www.bluerozebeauty.com, right?



MileHighDiva Yes,this is the page..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## MileHighDiva

Lita said:


> MileHighDiva Yes,this is the page..
> 
> Happy Hair Growing!



Lita IDareT'sHair Beamodel Froreal3

Now, I'm getting the following message when I try to apply the coupon code:

"_error: coupon is either invalid, expired or reached its usage limit!_"


----------



## IDareT'sHair

MileHighDiva

She said her IT Team is working to resolve the problem (I covo'ed her). 

I couldn't even get as far as you.erplexed

I was going to get a couple Rhassoul DC'ers but really don't need them and should wait.


----------



## felic1

My bask beauty (Bekura) arrived with the 2 apple sorghum and 1 vanilla whiskey

My Jessicurl deep treatments X 2 arrived. Some of this stuff is so expensive, your hair should grow by the next day!


----------



## Beamodel

My first mission condition order came. So far it looks great.

I applied to goji berry to my ends and sealed with APB Green powerhouse oil. I will see how my ends feel tomorrow. 

My only minor complaint is I don't like that the tops are not dispenser tops. Just screw off tops. I had to search my old bottle stash for a dispenser top that was small enough for that bottle.


----------



## DoDo

IDareT'sHair said:


> MileHighDiva
> 
> She said her IT Team is working to resolve the problem (I covo'ed her).
> 
> I couldn't even get as far as you.erplexed
> 
> *I was going to get a couple Rhassoul DC'ers but really don't need them and should wait.*





MileHighDiva said:


> Lita IDareT'sHair Beamodel Froreal3
> 
> *Now, I'm getting the following message when I try to apply the coupon code:
> 
> "error: coupon is either invalid, expired or reached its usage limit!*"



Same here. It is affordable. So when I get a chance either I am snapping up the cocoa rhassoul .


----------



## DoDo

IDareT'sHair said:


> MileHighDiva
> 
> She said her IT Team is working to resolve the problem (I covo'ed her).
> 
> I couldn't even get as far as you.erplexed
> 
> *I was going to get a couple Rhassoul DC'ers but really don't need them and should wait.*





MileHighDiva said:


> Lita IDareT'sHair Beamodel Froreal3
> 
> *Now, I'm getting the following message when I try to apply the coupon code:
> 
> "error: coupon is either invalid, expired or reached its usage limit!*"



Same here. It is affordable though. So when I get a chance either way I am snapping up the cocoa rhassoul .


----------



## sexypebbly

Not trying to interrupt the flow but I just bought from blue roze and you have to enter Green with a capital G. Thats what I had to do.


----------



## Beamodel

So far the Goji Berry from Mission Condition seems very light. 

I will assess it again in the morning but I'm thinking this might be a winner if so, I will ask her to invoice me for two or three more (since they are only 4oz bottles) and put it in my pending order.


----------



## Beamodel

Oh in the mist of me talking about my Mission Condition... My liquid gold came too!  

Green Magic - reup 
Java Butter - new

ETA: Just asked MC to invoice me for 2 more Goji Berry Silk. I hope she is checking her emails before my order actually ships out. I got my 2nd order shipping notice tonight.


----------



## Beamodel

Mission condition is on point. She is adding 2 more goji berries to my order that's shipping out. 

Great customer service...


----------



## Lita

I'm still waiting for-

*APB
*She Scent It
*Henna For Hair
*Scents able
*Mission Condition 3rd order 


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## divachyk

Not sure why I'm torturing self by surveying the stash. I have some old stuff. The oldest is probably Saravun - exp 12/12. Doesn't smell foul or look yucky (yet).


----------



## Lita

divachyk Girl,I surved my stash Saturday & Sunday..I have 

*4x Blue Roze Coco coffee Rahssoul
*4x APB apple strength mask
*2x APB coffee co wash
*2x APB not easily broken con
*2xs APB tangerine & walnut con
*3x Happy nappy pink hibiscus moisturizer 
*2x Darcy pumpkin con
*2x Darcy coco bean whip
*3x HH soft coconut
*2x HH big city punch
*2x Afroveda ashl con
*2x NG mask
*2x MD mask
*3x Soultinicals flufflious
*2x Soultinicals murela 
*2x Soultinicals knot sauce
*1x Natty Rhoussoul mask
*2x Natty butter
*2x Loreal HA moisture con
*1x Alikey co wash
*1x IPN pumpkin butter IDareT'sHair
*3x As I Am
*3x Loreal cermiade 

*Another box of products I didn't look at yet..



Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Golden75

Grabbed some Mission Condition Last night.  I should convo her on a couple items   But I ordere 3x TerraForma, 2 Caramel, Hempaide, Hair Candy, Crafty Taffy.


----------



## natura87

I ADORE the Brown Butter Beauty Monoi Tahiti hair and body butter.  It's the perfect consistency,  the smell is amazing.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Lita said:


> **1x IPN pumpkin butter
> 
> **Another box of products I didn't look at yet..
> 
> Happy Hair Growing!



Lita divachyk I think one of the 'oldest' things in my Stash is a Jar of BeeMine Bee-U-ti-Ful DC'er.  I have a older and fairly newer jar.

Oh, Lita, I still have a jar of IPN Tealightful Shine Pomade and a couple Enso products.



Golden75 said:


> *Grabbed some Mission Condition Last night.  I should convo her on a couple items   But I ordere 3x TerraForma, 2 Caramel, Hempaide, Hair Candy, Crafty Taffy.*



Golden75  Nice little haul.  I hope 'most' of this stuff is good/decent.  

I dropped a jar of TerraForma and the jar cracked, so I'll be trying to use this fairly quickly.



divachyk said:


> Not sure why I'm torturing self by surveying the stash. I have some old stuff. *The oldest is probably Saravun - exp 12/12. Doesn't smell foul or look yucky (yet). *



divachyk  I have several 'older' items I need to get to.



Beamodel said:


> Mission condition is on point. *She is adding 2 more goji berries to my order that's shipping out.*
> 
> Great customer service...



Beamodel

Glad this is good.  The ingredients on all this stuff are very good.


----------



## natura87

Just emailed Mission Condition about my shipping and she replied back in less than 5 minutes.  It shipped about a week ago (insert Schmoney dance here) so its on its way.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

natura87

I hope you get all your stuff soon Ms. Natura.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Waiting on:
Mission:Condition

I don't think I have anything else comin' my way.

I totally forgot I ordered: x2 Phyto Phytophanere Hair Vitamins - they came yesterday.


----------



## divachyk

Lita IDareT'sHair I even ran across some Kyra. I definitely see/seen a pattern in my stash. We get hot on a vendor so we load up. We then move on to the next when that plays out. 

I want Mission Condition but I'm afraid I'll be in love and she'll be out of business. Holding strong (for now).


----------



## natura87

IDareT'sHair said:


> natura87
> 
> I hope you get all your stuff soon Ms. Natura.


I emailed Soultanicals and Alikay as well. I expect those around or after Christmas.


----------



## Beamodel

Mission Condition: 
I'm loving the goji berry silk. You only need a little bit because it is very moisturizing. I woke up this morning with very smooth moisturizer hair. 

I'm glad she invoiced me for two more. Now I will have four bottles on hand (a total of 16 oz of product). 

It's definitely a winner for my ultra picky hair (yall know my hair hates aloe, mango & emulsifying wax). 

Tonight I will try the cranberry cheapskate conditioner.


----------



## Lita

divachyk said:


> Lita IDareT'sHair I even ran across some Kyra. I definitely see/seen a pattern in my stash. We get hot on a vendor so we load up. We then move on to the next when that plays out.
> 
> I want Mission Condition but I'm afraid I'll be in love and she'll be out of business. Holding strong (for now).



divachyk Yes,we have a pattern..Lol..I forgot I have Kyra in my stash too.


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita

Beamodel said:


> Mission Condition:
> I'm loving the goji berry silk. You only need a little bit because it is very moisturizing. I woke up this morning with very smooth moisturizer hair.
> 
> I'm glad she invoiced me for two more. Now I will have four bottles on hand (a total of 16 oz of product).
> 
> It's definitely a winner for my ultra picky hair (yall know my hair hates aloe, mango & emulsifying wax).
> 
> Tonight I will try the cranberry cheapskate conditioner.




Beamodel Yippee,glad its working for you...I'm using it as a rinseout..My hair likes the bananaberry & castor blast..

*I should've ordered more castor blaster & bananaberry...




Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Beamodel

Lita

Do they have anymore left of the castor blaster?


----------



## Lita

Beamodel said:


> Lita
> 
> Do they have anymore left of the castor blaster?



Beamodel No,I keep checking...My hair scalp really responding well with this product...The texture is very silky smooth, little goes a long way.


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

divachyk Lita  I 'load' up on everything.   Will be doing less of that in 2014. 

I don't have any Kyra (wish I did).  At least x1 of the Pomegrante Scalp Butter.

Beamodel

Good review about the Goji Silk (I wish I would have ordered a couple more)

Lita

I can't wait to try the Honey Mashmallow.  Read your review.

Tonight my plans are to Steam with the Candy Hair mixed with Tutti Fruitti.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Used up: x1 SM Purification Hair Masque.  I have x1 back up.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

May do a quick cowash with Cranberry Cheapskate.


----------



## Beamodel

Uh ohhhh I don't like cranberry cheapskate as a cowash. It feels more like a moisturizer that I am trying to cowash my hair with. 

I didn't get any slip or conditioner lather with it either.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel

I used it as a Final R/O and it was fine.  But my hair had been well conditioned.  

Thanks for letting me know, because I was going to Cowash with it next.

I will probably still try it that way.  

Because a jar of TerraForma fell out of the Fridge and Cracked, so the bottom is kinda busted.  

So, I'll do a Pre-Rx with that next was day, and then cowash with the Cranberry.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair

Yea, I'm not using it as a cowash again. A rinse out might be ok but ummmm no cowashing with this. I didn't get any conditioner lather like what I get with Tresemme Naturals or Moist 24/7. 

It's ok though, I really think it will be great as a moisturizer. My hair did feel moist after using it.

Just the application of it felt weird on my hair.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel

I've been trying to do a final R/O this season, so it should be okay for that.

So far, I've tried:
Tutti Fruitti - mixed and tried as a Pre-Rx 
Candy Hair - mixed need to try alone
Cranberry Cheapskate - final rinse
Honeyberry - hair milk

If I had to pick a 'least' fav, it would probably be the Honeyberry.  

It may be perfect in the Summer.  I need something a little heavier right now.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel

ETA:  I think Imma put my Oyin Sugar Berries up and try the M:C HempAde.  

Might as well.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair

I really like the goji berry silk though. 

My sons hair responded to the cocomallow quench very well.


----------



## Beamodel

Most of that stuff you listed, I didn't get because of the aloe in it 

IDareT'sHair


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel said:


> I really like the goji berry silk though.
> 
> *My sons hair responded to the cocomallow quench very well.*



That's good to know.  



Beamodel said:


> *Most of that stuff you listed, I didn't get because of the aloe in it *



Beamodel

That was smart.

I pulled out the HempAde and put Oyin's Sugar Berries up (to save it. i only have x1 4oz jar).


----------



## Beamodel

Idart'shair

Glad the working out for you


----------



## Beamodel

I used my Lee Stanford treatment tonight and when I rinsed it out, my hair felt weird. Kinda hard, rough. Which never happens with this treatment. 

Right now I'm DC'ing with NG Coconut Water. Hopefully my hair turns out ok. 

I don't have high hopes on tonights wash.


----------



## Brownie518

Hey, ladies
Anyone else in the middle of this current Nor'easter? It's actually not too bad here right now, though. This morning was pure ice on my way home from work. 

How often do you all use that Lee Stafford? Beamodel IDareT'sHair


----------



## Beamodel

Brownie518

I rotate it with other protein treatments weekly.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Brownie518 said:


> Hey, ladies
> Anyone else in the middle of this current Nor'easter? It's actually not too bad here right now, though. This morning was pure ice on my way home from work.
> 
> How often do you all use that Lee Stafford? Beamodel IDareT'sHair



Brownie518 It's a mess here. It was all ice this morning until around lunch and then freezing rain. It's supposed to last until Thursday here, it may switch over to snow later tonight into tomorrow morning.


I just received shipping notice from MC

Sent from my XT1080 using LHCF


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518  I use it per the directions and each time I wash.

curlyhersheygirl Brownie518  Just cold.  It was drizzling this evening. 

That's about it.  I hope it doesn't Freeze.


----------



## Brownie518

curlyhersheygirl said:


> @Brownie518 It's a mess here. It was all ice this morning until around lunch and then freezing rain. It's supposed to last until Thursday here, it may switch over to snow later tonight into tomorrow morning.
> 
> 
> I just received shipping notice from MC
> 
> Sent from my XT1080 using LHCF


curlyhersheygirl

Be careful out there!  It's just now turning from rain back to a wintry mix. The morning commute is supposed to be messy, but not icy like it was.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

Did you get your TerraForma?


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

@ Brownie518 I will and you stay safe as well.

Sent from my XT1080 using LHCF


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl

Did you get anything in the mail today?


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair I didn't. Maybe later in the week.

Sent from my XT1080 using LHCF


----------



## Lita

Mission Condition-3rd order shipped
Vitamin shop-Shipped


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita

Brownie518 said:


> Hey, ladies
> Anyone else in the middle of this current Nor'easter? It's actually not too bad here right now, though. This morning was pure ice on my way home from work.
> 
> How often do you all use that Lee Stafford? Beamodel IDareT'sHair



Brownie518 Yes,this nor easter was awful  flooding & wind.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## DoDo

APB still hasn't shipped .

I actually live in the Pacific Northwest now so it's been pretty mild out here except a couple of cold snaps here and there.


----------



## Froreal3

Actually it was raining decently yesterday,  but nothing out of the ordinary.  

My hair is up under wigs,  so yeah... I should be fine. 

DoDo APB said she is shipping out today. I know because I be stalking the vendor threads.  Lol

Sent from my Snow White Frost Galaxy S4 using LHCF


----------



## Golden75

It poured all day yesterday and some flooding.  Winds were heavy at times.  I thought this am was going to be a mess, but it was only drizzling.  

I placeed a 2nd MC order yesterday.  I think I got 2 goji silks, another hair candy, arabian knights, goose berry spruce juice.

BRB should be here Friday, still waitin on HV and of course MC.

Happy Werk It Wednesday !


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75 said:


> *Happy Werk It Wednesday *!



Golden75

  Back At Ya'


----------



## Beamodel

Hi girls 

I really like how lee Stanford growth treatment makes my hair feels and smells. 

It smells so lovely, fresh, clean....


----------



## divachyk

Moody Monday
Werk It Wednesday

What was Tuesday Golden75, I might have missed it


----------



## Beamodel

I used Mission Condition Cranberry cheapskate tonight as a moisturizer. I like it WAY better that way. 

I applied Cranberry cheapskate to one half of my head and goji berry silk to the other half. They both feel pretty much the same way. 

I didn't seal with anything either. 

I also put some cocomallow quench on my dry thirsty new growth.


----------



## Lita

I need more Mission Condition castor blaster..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita

She Scent It-Shipped
APB-Shipped


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Got a shipping notice from APB. That's the last of my BF hair orders. Just waiting on my orders from other online stores so o can start wrapping the kids gifts.

Sent from my XT1080 using LHCF


----------



## natura87

IDareT'sHair said:


> natura87
> 
> I hope you get all your stuff soon Ms. Natura.



Soultanicals hasnt made a shipping label yet and Alikay just did.  Im expecting at least 2 more weeks minimum.


----------



## Golden75

divachyk said:


> Moody Monday
> Werk It Wednesday
> 
> What was Tuesday @Golden75, I might have missed it


 
divachyk   Hmmm, I think I missed Tuesday. Either I was shopping online or working . I'll save for next week.

Happy Thug It Thursday!


----------



## Golden75

BRB should be in Friday, no word from HV, and waiting on MC.

Last night I used SSI TV Spritz, and APB cream to moisturize, seal with ST Knot Butta.  Hair is awesomely soft and smooth!


----------



## divachyk

No word on HV for me either, Golden75. Any longer, I am liable to forget I purchased.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75 said:


> *Happy Thug It Thursday!*



Golden75

No You won't make up a Day!

And I'm feelin' a bit 'Thuggish' today


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I forgot I had BRB still out there. ... 

I keep saying I didn't get everything, so thanks for jogging my memory, that I haven't received my BRB (Pumpkin Whip).


----------



## Beamodel

The only order I'm waiting on is Silk Dreams... I really don't understand why it takes a month to make stuff. 

Mission condition cocomallow quech is great on my almost 10 wk post new growth

I really like using cranberry cheapskate as a moisturizer way better than as a cowash. Today my hair is very moisturized but a tad bit weighed down. Since I'm relaxed, I think naturals would love using it this way.


----------



## bajandoc86

Ok so I am travelling next thursday, have an exam the day before AND I am working on call both days this weekend. So....I think I should do my hair today but I am soooo tired. Mercy!

Maybe I should nap first. I also need to study. UGH!!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel said:


> *The only order I'm waiting on is Silk Dreams... I really don't understand why it takes a month to make stuff.
> 
> Mission condition cocomallow quech is great on my almost 10 wk post new growth
> 
> I really like using cranberry cheapskate as a moisturizer way better than as a cowash. Today my hair is very moisturized but a tad bit weighed down. Since I'm relaxed, I think naturals would love using it this way.*



Beamodel

Nice Review.  

That's good to know, about the Cranberry Cheapskate.  

You know I've pretty much written that one off. 

Closed/Delays/Out-of-Stock/Beggin'/Pleading/Being held Hostage.

Nah.I.just.can't.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel

Once you know how to 'adjust' the amount of the Cranberry, you should be good to go!

That was also good to know about the CocoMallow.  I didn't get that.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair

I got the cocomallow for my son but I decided to try it on my new growth since it somewhat defines his curls but it definitely keeps his hair moisturized


----------



## Babygrowth

OK y'all. My Njoy vitamins keep cracking and breaking I just sent her a message but have y'all seen or experienced anything like this before?


----------



## Lita

Babygrowth said:


> OK y'all. My Njoy vitamins keep cracking and breaking I just sent her a message but have y'all seen or experienced anything like this before?
> 
> View attachment 287641
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 287643



Babygrowth I've had some of my vitamins crack,but not most of the bottle,maybe its the way she packed them or the ingredient she used isn't keeping the vitamins stable. 


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Babygrowth

Lita So I shouldn't worry about taking them? It does seem like if I shake them to rough or the bottle gets knocked down on the floor they cracking and breaking. I'm seriously starting to prefer capsules.


----------



## Lita

Babygrowth If their is no foul order or discoloration it should be fine..But you can still send her a pm..


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Froreal3

^^^That's weird. I just can't with them horse pills.


----------



## Golden75

Babygrowth said:


> OK y'all. My Njoy vitamins keep cracking and breaking I just sent her a message but have y'all seen or experienced anything like this before?
> 
> View attachment 287641
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 287643


 
@Babygrowth They just breaking while chilling in the bottle? Or did they come like that? I remember this happened with Nioxin vits, I think the coating was cracked, and general consensus was they were ok. I had some chewy multi vits that were cracked opened (I knew when I purchased them), I took the whole ones but for some reason I was nervous about taking the broken ones erplexed so tossed them.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Hey divas my BRB order arrived today. I'll be trying the flax cream later.

Sent from my XT1080 using LHCF


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Babygrowth

BG - I Agree with Golden75 I had some Nioxin chip/crack.  But never half the bottle.

curlyhersheygirl  Can't wait to hear about the Flax Seed.  I think my BRB isn't going to be here before Saturday.


----------



## Beamodel

I re washed my hair tonight. It was too weighed down for my liking from the mission condition. It was really moisturized though. 

I used something I hadn't used in forever! Trader Joes Nourish & Spa Conditioner (original). 

I used Elucece moisture Balancing Conditioner as my leave in. Lightly Sealed with Liquid Gold Java Butter.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I'll either do my Hair tomorrow or Saturday.  

My plan is use Mission:Condition again

Beamodel


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair said:


> I'll either do my Hair tomorrow or Saturday.  My plan is use Mission:Condition again  Beamodel



IDareT'sHair

I didnt really do my hair. I just had to rewash it bc it was weighed down feeling. I didn't DC or anything. 

I guess the next time I'll do it is Sat or Sun. My days are all over the place lol. 

Which MC product will you be using?


----------



## blackviolet

Beamodel said:


> I re washed my hair tonight. It was too weighed down for my liking from the mission condition.
> 
> Beaamodel that's just how that durn Goji Berry left my hair! I'm hoping the other products I have coming from her work better.


----------



## Beamodel

blackviolet

I think The key to it is using a teeny tiny amount. It has tons of oils listed first then conditioning agents.


----------



## Lita

Mission Condition HempAde is playing well with other products. 


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita

I used She Scent It cranberry leave in & sealed ends with Mission Condition HempAde....Good combo.

*Cranberry nice slip & moisturized my hair..


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Lita

I agree about the HempAde, it's very nice.

And a big plus for me, it doesn't make my Scalp itch.


----------



## Golden75

Received BRB and received tracking info from MC


----------



## Froreal3

BRB and Jakeala.  Jakeala sent me a huge sample soap bar! 









Sent from my Snow White Frost Galaxy S4 using LHCF


----------



## Beamodel

Froreal3 said:


> BRB and Jakeala.  Jakeala sent me a huge sample soap bar!  Sent from my Snow White Frost Galaxy S4 using LHCF



My hair milk is in a different bottle. The original bottle but I got mines from pampered twisted. 

I'm not sure if I'm liking it. I used it last night and now my hair feels dry as heck. It's probably because of the coconut milk in it.


----------



## Froreal3

Beamodel said:


> My hair milk is in a different bottle. The original bottle but I got mines from pampered twisted.
> 
> I'm not sure if I'm liking it. I used it last night and now my hair feels dry as heck. It's probably because of the coconut milk in it.



I will try it soon and report back.  Beamodel

Sent from my Snow White Frost Galaxy S4 using LHCF


----------



## Beamodel

I diluted mission condition cranberry cheapskate. I diluted it with a lot of water. It's pretty much a spray now. My hair don't feel weighed down at all  now.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

I really like the BRB flaxseed cream gel. It gave me great definition and provided a nice level of moisture. This was the first moisturizing styler I was able to use without adding a moisturizer to my hair first. This is a definite repurchase.

Sent from my XT1080 using LHCF


----------



## Lita

Mission Condition-Came


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## natura87

I randomly got my Mission Condition today. I was in the middle of doing my hair when I randomly hearf the doorbell ring. Huzzah!!!

I got so much for 60 dollars including shipping.


----------



## natura87

Omggggggggggg The smell of these products are insane! ! I need more!! Why is she going out of business.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

natura87

She had a death in the family and has to relocate to another City/State.

Hopefully, she'll be back.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My M:C came (x2 Cranberry Cheapskates & x2 Caramel Proteins) - It's still in my box.

Also it says my BlueRozeBeauty also came.  It's still out there too.


----------



## natura87

My Alikay Naturals have been sent to the regional post office in Florida. .so there is some movement . Nothing yet from Soultanicals.


----------



## Froreal3

natura87 said:


> My Alikay Naturals have been sent to the regional post office in Florida. .so there is some movement . *Nothing yet from Soultanicals*.



@natura87 Chile, why didn't you order it from Foxy Mango or that natural hair product store in South Korea that I told you about last year? Are they still open?


----------



## natura87

Froreal3 said:


> @natura87 Chile, why didn't you order it from Foxy Mango or that natural hair product store in South Korea that I told you about last year? Are they still open?



They didn't have what I wanted.  I am used tp the wait so Im cool. Even the store in SK has minimal products and no Soultanicals in stock.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Hey Ladies!

My BlueRozeBeauty and the last of my Mission:Condition came yesterday.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Used Up:

x1 LG Whipped Java Bean Butter.  I have x1 back up of Whipped Java & x1 Vanilla Whip.


----------



## Lita

Henna For Hair-Came


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Lita

Hi Ms. Lita!

All Your Packages in.


----------



## Lita

Lasership has misplaced one of my packages, said it was left at my front door at 9:27pm,I was sitting in the front room,no one came threw my gate or ring the doorbell,so where is my package? All so,my twitter account has been compromised late last night,Lasership uses twitter.. I filed several complaints...Not Happy 

*This is not the first time I had issues with lasership service 


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## blackviolet

My  black friday goodies are here except APB & it's finally moving 

Lita what do you  mix your henna with? I was thinking of coconut milk but hear it dries out the hair.


----------



## Lita

IDareT'sHair said:


> Lita
> 
> Hi Ms. Lita!
> 
> All Your Packages in.



IDareT'sHair Hi! No still waiting on APB & Sents able.Both of these are regular post office...

*Are you waiting for anything else?

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Lita

I think that is it for me (finally).


----------



## Lita

blackviolet said:


> My  black friday goodies are here except APB & it's finally moving
> 
> Lita what do you  mix your henna with? I was thinking of coconut milk but heard it dries out the hair.



blackviolet I use room tempture coconut water & doesn't dry out your hair..Greek yogurt, room temperature or warm water & cheapie con...

*Coconut milk can be drying but you can add oil to the mix..


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita

IDareT'sHair said:


> Lita
> 
> I think that is it for me (finally).



IDareT'sHair I know your happy about that, no more waiting..


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Froreal3

Lita said:


> Lasership has misplaced one of my packages, said it was left at my front door at 9:27pm,I was sitting in the front room,no one came threw my gate or ring the doorbell,so where is my package? All so,my twitter account has been compromised late last night,Lasership uses twitter.. I filed several complaints...Not Happy
> 
> *This is not the first time I had issues with lasership service
> 
> Happy Hair Growing!



I hate Lasership!  Lita

Sent from my Snow White Frost Galaxy S4 using LHCF


----------



## Lita

Froreal3 Lasership service sucks...Always have to search for your package...


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Lita said:


> *I use room tempture coconut water & doesn't dry out your hair..*Greek yogurt, room temperature or warm water & cheapie con...
> 
> *Coconut milk can be drying but you can add oil to the mix..
> 
> 
> Happy Hair Growing!



Lita 

Does the dye release?  I have some Coconut Water (it's probably too old tho')


----------



## Lita

IDareT'sHair said:


> Lita
> 
> Does the dye release?  I have some Coconut Water (it's probably too old tho')



IDareT'sHair Yes,the henna still has dye realese..No problems.


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Froreal3

So I've got this Bekura YAM on my head under the Hair Therapy Wrap. Love this wrap...my head is so nice and warm. I cleansed my hair with the Fatty Coconut Froth. This one is really nice. Has a good lather (not as much as Shea Moisture Coconut & Hibiscus shampoo) but a really good amount. It cleansed my hair and scalp well. The lather was so soft and non-stripping. I think this will be one of my staple shampoos.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Froreal3

Nice Review on the Fatty Coconut.  

I thought it was a Cowash more than a 'Poo, so this is good information to know.


----------



## Froreal3

^^^IDareT'sHair definitely a poo.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Froreal3

Thank you so much for that. 

Glad it's nice, but no longer interested, such a Delicious description.


----------



## Froreal3

Hmmm, so I just rinsed this Bekura/BASK YAM Nectar out. My hair feels very soft and smooth, like my cuticles are laid down. I'm intrigued by the conditioning benefits of honey now. This could be a winner. It's super expensive though, so it will only be a splurge or on sale purchase since SD RCA and VS do the same thing.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Froreal3

YAM is nice & it's expensive.  I wanna try it mixed with Whiskey Vanilla & Cacao Bark mixed.


----------



## Lita

blackviolet IDareT'sHair Forgot to mention,right before I apply the henna or any of my ayurvedic herbs,I add a little jojoba oil or vegetable glycerin...


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Lita

I use a Squirt of oil or two.


----------



## Babygrowth

That Lee Stafford growth treatment is niiiiiicccceee! I detangled easily and my hair feels amazing. I won't use my Megatek mix when I use that.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Babygrowth said:


> That Lee Stafford growth treatment is niiiiiicccceee! I detangled easily and my hair feels amazing. *I won't use my Megatek mix when I use that.*



Babygrowth

....Good Idea!


----------



## natura87

I got a compliment on my hair from an ahjussi at church today. Lol.

Koreans are still confused by my hair. One student asked if it was a wig. Then again she didn't think I live in Korea,  she thought I flew back to the states everyday. I ordered a blowdrier attachment to see if I can straighten my hair by myself.  If not Ill have to catch a bus for 4 hours to get to either Seoul or a military base.


----------



## Lita

Mission Condition caramel treatment did wonders on my hair,for the texture to be a thin syurpy liquid,it rinsed very well,my hair is strong but very soft,no hair shed & moisturized...

*I wish I ordered more.


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Brownie518

Hey ladies. I've been MIA lately...I've been so busy getting ready for the holidays..

My Hairveda shipped finally. Just waiting on SD..has anyone gotten their ship notice for that yet??

My niece will be up next weekend so I'm giving her a nice selection of APB (pudding, leave in, DC, conditioner, hair creme) and some KV oils. I can't wait to offload some of those oils on her!! LOL...I'll give her 3 or 4, for sure.


----------



## Brownie518

Froreal3 said:


> ^^^@IDareT'sHair definitely a poo.




Good to know...thanks Froreal3 
I plan to try that at some point


----------



## Beamodel

Lita said:


> Mission Condition caramel treatment did wonders on my hair,for the texture to be a thin syurpy liquid,it rinsed very well,my hair is strong but very soft,no hair shed & moisturized...  *I wish I ordered more.  Happy Hair Growing!



Lita 

I have two bottles of this. Hopefully I like it. The other mission condition items I have moisturize well but they are kinda heavy/greasy for my hair.


----------



## natura87

I'm probably late but one of the Miss Jessie's ladies committed suicide recently.  Titi is her name.


----------



## Beamodel

Brownie518

I ordered from silk dreams too. No ship notice yet! Her website says everything will ship before the new year! - that's ridiculously too long!


----------



## Beamodel

Used up NG Coconut Mango DC. 

My hair didn't respond to well to this one this time. I guess she finally added mango in it. The ingredients to the DC has changed several times since it first launched. 

My first jar was so moisturizing. This one didn't provide as much. I had to doctor it up with oils and honey.


----------



## Brownie518

Beamodel said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> I ordered from silk dreams too. No ship notice yet! Her website says everything will ship before the new year! - that's ridiculously too long!



 Oh well...that means ship date 12/30 or something, i bet..that Razz has been doin me right lately, though  

it is too long.. Beamodel

​


----------



## Beamodel

Brownie518

That's what I ordered. Two Razz & one chocolate bliss. I wish she would ship them out earlier but I doubt it.


----------



## Brownie518

Beamodel said:


> Used up NG Coconut Mango DC.
> 
> My hair didn't respond to well to this one this time. I guess she finally added mango in it. The ingredients to the DC has changed several times since it first launched.
> 
> *My first jar was so moisturizing. This one didn't provide as much.* I had to doctor it up with oils and honey.



Beamodel  I agree with the bolded!!  I used to love that DC but I have no use for it now. I don't purchase it anymore. A shame. It used to be good!!!


----------



## Brownie518

Beamodel said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> That's what I ordered. Two Razz & one chocolate bliss. I wish she would ship them out earlier but I doubt it.



Chocolate Bliss! I haven't used that one in a looong time! I used to kill it til Razz turned me out, lol. I might get some next time I order


----------



## Beamodel

Brownie518

Glad you like chocolate bliss. This will be my first time trying that one. I do like razz though. Good stuff. 

Yea I don't know what's up with NG coconut mango DC. I don't think I'm gonna buy it again. It's changed :-(


----------



## Ltown

Hi ladies! 

Nothing exciting with me and hair. I haven't tried any new products although I do have jakeala in my stash. I'm just lazy grab/go use what's close and that usually apb or HV. I used chi keratin conditioner yesterday very softening.  I'm still waiting on apb, I guess she had alot of bf orders.  Anyone Havel any exciting Christmas plans? I don't just will eat, sleep and be merry.


----------



## natura87

My kids just had their Winter Concert.  Does it get any cuter than rhythmically challenged Asian babies.  They sang Let It Go, Santa Claus is coming to town and a few traditional songs. 

I tried the Goji Silk from Mission Condition and I love it as a leave in. I love the Cocomarshmallow stuff too.

I hope she reopens because she has very good products.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

natura87 said:


> *My kids just had their Winter Concert*.  *Does it get any cuter than rhythmically challenged Asian babies. * *They sang Let It Go,* Santa Claus is coming to town and a few traditional songs.
> 
> I tried the Goji Silk from Mission Condition and I love it as a leave in. I love the Cocomarshmallow stuff too.
> 
> I hope she reopens because she has very good products.



natura87

Err..Um..like in "Let It Snow?"

Yeah I hate that M:C closed.


----------



## natura87

IDareT'sHair said:


> natura87
> 
> Err..Um..like in "Let It Snow?"
> 
> Yeah I hate that M:C closed.



No, Let it Go from the movie Frozen.  They are obsessed with it. Ive heard it everyday for the last month.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel said:


> *Used up NG Coconut Mango DC.
> 
> My hair didn't respond to well to this one this time. I guess she finally added mango in it. The ingredients to the DC has changed several times since it first launched.
> 
> My first jar was so moisturizing. This one didn't provide as much. I had to doctor it up with oils and honey*.



Beamodel 

Crap!  They would change it after I bought a jar (a while back).  

I had a 4oz on a Swap and never purchased it until a while back.

And a 16oz no doubt.



Brownie518 said:


> *I agree with the bolded!!  I used to love that DC but I have no use for it now. I don't purchase it anymore. A shame. It used to be good!!!*



Brownie518

That sucks!erplexed



Beamodel said:


> *Glad you like chocolate bliss. This will be my first time trying that one. I do like razz though. Good stuff.
> 
> Yea I don't know what's up with NG coconut mango DC. I don't think I'm gonna buy it again. It's changed :-*(



Beamodel

Okay: I'm seriously over all the begging, pleading, wishing ya'll gotta do to get that "Other" Line. 

I mean Seriously? 

It's making me tired just reading all the posts of waiting and....nevermind I won't go where I want to go with that conversation.  

Some of them STANS are


----------



## IDareT'sHair

natura87 said:


> *No, Let it Go from the movie Frozen.  They are obsessed with it. Ive heard it everyday for the last month*.



natura87

Clawd.  Is that a Christmas Song now?


----------



## natura87

IDareT'sHair said:


> natura87
> 
> Clawd.  Is that a Christmas Song now?



It's winter-y.


----------



## divachyk

Looky looky, got a ship notice from HV!


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair

I'm not sure which NG one you might have. She changed it a few times. I got this one about two months ago or so. The best coconut mango one was the first one (when she opened up).  

Lol about the other line. I know that they have many that Stans for her stuff. I'm not one of them though. 

I find it quite odd that it takes this long to make and ship stuff. I think two weeks would be the maximum. Heck even Hairveda beat her with making and shipping and Hairveda has a few other retailers to supply to besides just their own web site.


----------



## divachyk

Beamodel Brownie518, I just recently discovered NG Mango & Coconut Water and it's everything for my hair. I never used the original version, I don't think.


----------



## Lita

HairOmega is having sale on all vitamins..

Doctors vitamin store is having buy 1 get 2 free with $4 shipping..

*The hairomega did really well on my hair keeping shedding at bay,I use the dht blocker.. The entire time I have used this no shedding in sight,no matter what kind of stress I was experiencing or crazy stuff I was doing to my hair...Expect strong eybows..Lol

*Doctors vitamin's Bamboo is awesome sauce its a high quality dose of bamboo 900mg..Hair all over your body will grow in thick,yes all over & quickly too..Lol

*Doctors vitamin's has French pine bark on sale,Fo tu root & phytoceramides too,great for the skin & overall health.


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita

Beamodel said:


> Lita
> 
> I have two bottles of this. Hopefully I like it. The other mission condition items I have moisturize well but they are kinda heavy/greasy for my hair.



Beamodel I hope you like this too,don't let the thin syurpy texture fool you..Lol..This stuff is really good.


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Golden75

I found a jar of Ynobe Green Tea & Moringa Mask in the back of the fridge yesterday   Used that yesterday. Hair feels nice and smooth. I used my curlformers yesterday.  Think I use more often.  

Got ship notice from HV and MC should be here today.  I think that's it for hair stuff for me.


----------



## divachyk

First impression of Kurlee Belle Thirsty Curls LI is a thumbs up. Hair is nice and soft today. 

rileypak, I think I'm a fan but will wait to form my final opinion.


----------



## natura87

Golden75 said:


> I found a jar of Ynobe Green Tea & Moringa Mask in the back of the fridge yesterday   Used that yesterday. Hair feels nice and smooth. I used my curlformers yesterday.  Think I use more often.
> 
> Got ship notice from HV and MC should be here today.  I think that's it for hair stuff for me.



 Good product.  I accidentally slept with it in my hair and got a headache so I can't do that again.


----------



## Lita

natura87 said:


> I'm probably late but one of the Miss Jessie's ladies committed suicide recently.  Titi is her name.



natura87 Yes,very sad...Suicide is very real,especially around this time of year..


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel said:


> *I'm not sure which NG one you might have. She changed it a few times. I got this one about two months ago or so. The best coconut mango one was the first one (when she opened up).
> 
> Lol about the other line. I know that they have many that Stans for her stuff. I'm not one of them though.
> *



Beamodel

I got 16oz Coconut Water & Mango either 4th of July or Labor Day? One of those recent Summa' Sales.

re: _That other line._  I'm not quite sure why folks feel the need to beg....nevermind. 

Anyway, it baffles me!... Imma KIM on that note.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Hey divas
I received my MC and APB orders on Saturday. I also DC'd with BRB coco rhassoul and that was really nice too. So far BRB is winning lol.

Sent from my XT1080 using LHCF


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair

Lol, I know


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> Hey divas
> I received my MC and APB orders on Saturday. *I also DC'd with BRB coco rhassoul and that was really nice too. So far BRB is winning lol.
> *
> Sent from my XT1080 using LHCF



curlyhersheygirl

BlueRoze is a really Great Line.  I Agree.

I also think you'll really like that TerraForma Pre-Rx too.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl

I mentioned you in that Buttas, Buttas, Buttas Thread.  Can you please go there?

Thanks


----------



## Froreal3

My APB hasn't had movement since the 13th. Thanks USPS. :rolleyes.

HV package says it will be here Thursday from USPS. Who knows if that will actually happen.

Still waiting on ship notice from Bee Mine.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75 said:


> *I found a jar of Ynobe Green Tea & Moringa Mask in the back of the fridge yesterday   Used that yesterday. Hair feels nice and smooth. *I used my curlformers yesterday.  Think I use more often.
> 
> Got ship notice from HV and MC should be here today.  I think that's it for hair stuff for me.



Golden75

I wonder if I still have a Jar of this?


----------



## rileypak

divachyk said:


> First impression of Kurlee Belle Thirsty Curls LI is a thumbs up. Hair is nice and soft today.
> 
> rileypak, I think I'm a fan but will wait to form my final opinion.



divachyk Yay! I remember you being concerned about the aloe in it some time back (I think we were discussing this product). I hope you end up liking it over the next few days or washes


----------



## Golden75

Got my MC.  Cleaned out my fridge to make room for more hair products & not food


----------



## bajandoc86

OMG y'all. This Oyin hair dew!   Why didn't I buy a 32 oz bottle?!?

I have tried it on dry and wet/damp hair and both times my hair is so soft and moisturised. It's been 3 days since my last wash day and it feels just as moisturised as the 1st day. 

I will continue to give it a good thorough try, but it is likely to end up on my HG list along with APB Green Powerhouse oil.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75 said:


> *Got my MC.  Cleaned out my fridge to make room for more hair products & not food*



Golden75

That sounds like me!



bajandoc86 said:


> *OMG y'all. This Oyin hair dew!   Why didn't I buy a 32 oz bottle?!?
> 
> I have tried it on dry and wet/damp hair and both times my hair is so soft and moisturised. It's been 3 days since my last wash day and it feels just as moisturised as the 1st day. *



bajandoc86

I Agree.  It's all that.


----------



## Lita

APB came..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## divachyk

bajandoc86, I've been using Oyin hair dew to spritz my braids and it's so ridiculously moisturizing. However, this was not the case when using it on loose hair as weird as that is.


----------



## Babygrowth

My Jessicurl DT shipped! I can't wait to use it! I'm loving KCKT and I'm kicking myself for not trying it sooner. That APB hibiscus and fenugreek oil is everything. If anyone has it and wants to trade for a brand new ayurvedic oil let me know. I bought two but my hair doesn't like it, my scalp loves it tho. I have a cart with the green powerhouse oil in it and I can't wait to try it.


----------



## DoDo

My APB came in marshmallow clouds. The scent is 'skrong'. I guess I am just going to have to be careful about when I use it. 


I may just go on ahead and order her stuff scentless next time. I don't like having to schedule when I use certain products based on who I am going to see erplexed.

Does anyone know if she has subtler scents?


----------



## Babygrowth

DoDo said:


> My APB came in marshmallow clouds. The scent is 'skrong'. I guess I am just going to have to be careful about when I use it.
> 
> I may just go on ahead and order her stuff scentless next time. I don't like having to schedule when I use certain products based on who I am going to see erplexed.
> 
> Does anyone know if she has subtler scents?



I thought it was strong too but for me it toned down after a little while. My fave scent is Watermelon.


----------



## DoDo

Babygrowth said:


> I thought it was strong too but for me it toned down after a little while. My fave scent is Watermelon.



Okay that makes me hopeful.


----------



## Froreal3

MY APB is in California for some odd freakin reason. 
HV should be here by Thursday :crossfingers:
Bee Mine just shipped today. 

That takes care of my (BF & the days afterward) orders.


----------



## Beamodel

DoDo said:


> My APB came in marshmallow clouds. The scent is 'skrong'. I guess I am just going to have to be careful about when I use it.   I may just go on ahead and order her stuff scentless next time. I don't like having to schedule when I use certain products based on who I am going to see erplexed.  Does anyone know if she has subtler scents?



DoDo
I'm sorry it's too strong for you. I love that scent though. But to answer your question, coconut cream is a little lighter and smells pretty good. Butter cream is lighter too


----------



## DoDo

Beamodel said:


> DoDo
> I'm sorry it's too strong for you. I love that scent though. But to answer your question, coconut cream is a little lighter and smells pretty good. Butter cream is lighter too



Beamodel

I actually like the scents. It's my mother-in-law that can't deal  . She says it gives her allergies.

I'll keep butter cream and coconut cream in mind for next time.


----------



## Froreal3

Babygrowth said:


> My Jessicurl DT shipped! I can't wait to use it! I'm loving KCKT and I'm kicking myself for not trying it sooner. That APB hibiscus and fenugreek oil is everything. If anyone has it and wants to trade for a brand new ayurvedic oil let me know. I bought two but my hair doesn't like it, my scalp loves it tho. I have a cart with the green powerhouse oil in it and I can't wait to try it.



Babygrowth I have a Hibiscus & Fenugreek oil coming. What is different about it than the Ayurvedic? I currently have Pumpkin & Fennel. I have reup of Olive & Oats, Green Powerhouse, Hibiscus Fenugreek, and Alfalfa Broccoli on the way.

I'll check out to see how I like the Hibiscus and let you know.


----------



## Froreal3

DoDo said:


> @Beamodel
> 
> I actually like the scents. It's my mother-in-law that can't deal  . She says it gives her allergies.
> 
> I'll keep butter cream and coconut cream in mind for next time.



DoDo My sister is the same way about scents. I love my skrong pumpkin pie and honey dew, watermelon, bday cake and all that. Sis can't take too skrong scents. She does like the honey dew and bday cake though.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

DoDo

I thought Birthday Cake was lightly scented.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I want to get a 8oz Peppermint Pomade from TPS.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair

Is TPS having a sale???


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @DoDo
> 
> I thought Birthday Cake was lightly scented.




IDareT'sHair

BC isn't 'skrong' but i wouldnt classify it as light, at all..it is , though!

I'm itchin to get some APB but I'll wait til I give my niece some, see how much I have left. I think I'll get 2 oils from Hydratherma Naturals. I just finished my last bottle


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

Yep.  4oz $11.00 and 8oz $18.00


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> Yep.  4oz $11.00 and 8oz $18.00


IDareT'sHair

Not bad...but I still have a couple 8's from when she had that good sale that time. I need to look through those, see what I actually have  I'll let you know...


----------



## DoDo

Froreal3 said:


> DoDo My sister is the same way about scents. I love my skrong pumpkin pie and honey dew, watermelon, bday cake and all that. Sis can't take too skrong scents. She does *like the honey dew and bday cake* though.





IDareT'sHair said:


> DoDo
> 
> I thought *Birthday Cake* was lightly scented.



That is two more on my list birthday cake and honeydew.

Thank you ladies! I really needed you guys and you all came through !


----------



## natura87

Waiting on Soultanicals,  Alikay,  and a clothing purchase. I got a blowdrier attachment to see if I can straighten my hair.  My "local" shop carries it and delivered in 1 day.


----------



## Babygrowth

Froreal3 said:


> Babygrowth I have a Hibiscus & Fenugreek oil coming. What is different about it than the Ayurvedic? I currently have Pumpkin & Fennel. I have reup of Olive & Oats, Green Powerhouse, Hibiscus Fenugreek, and Alfalfa Broccoli on the way.
> 
> I'll check out to see how I like the Hibiscus and let you know.



FroReal the ayurvedic oil is thicker and for whatever reason when I apply it to my hair it feels drier. The Hibiscus oil is lighter and really silkens my hair. I can air dry with this oil and my hair doesn't feel dry or rough which is how it typically feels if I don't blow dry. Originally I bought the hibiscus oil for my scalp and ayurvedic oil for my hair but now I use them the other way around.


----------



## Froreal3

So glad HV shipped within two weeks this year.  



Waiting on my APB and Bee Mine which are both en route.

Sent from my Snow White Frost Galaxy S4 using LHCF


----------



## natura87

My Alikay has landed in Korea. as of 1pm yesterday. 


Yes Im stalking it.


----------



## Froreal3

IDareT'sHair the Apple Cider Vinegar (Jardin PH Balancing) rinse smells like apple cinnamon. I think she put it back to the original scent. I remember you said she changed it to the Jardin scent. I was pleasantly surprised.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Froreal3

She had changed it to the Jardin scent and I asked her to 'consider' changing it back to the Original Apple Cinnamon scent and she said she would.


----------



## natura87

For some reason it was in Mexico.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Froreal3 said:


> So glad HV shipped within two weeks this year.
> 
> View attachment 288729
> Sent from my Snow White Frost Galaxy S4 using LHCF



Froreal3

Lookin' Good Ovva' There!


----------



## Froreal3

Love the sizes of HVs stuff. That Deluxe Amala Cream Rinse though! I don't even know how many oz. that big thing is!


----------



## Froreal3

IDareT'sHair can you ask Rashida about that dang Almond Glaze though?  That smell is not appealing. Can she bring back the actual almond scent???


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Froreal3

I'll mention it to BJ. 

Isn't Rashida b.a.s.k.?


----------



## Froreal3

^^Oh yeah, I meant to say BJ  ...I have bask window and cart open....for no reason at all


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Froreal3

Gurl...You done bought so much stuff Grey Thursday, Black Friday, Cyber Monday stuff done all start running togevvver.


----------



## Babygrowth

Y'all somebody tried to hide my jessicurl DT! I checked USPS and it said it was delivered YESTERDAY to a person but I didn't get any packages so I'm looking around and found it under the table behind a shoe box laying on the ground! It was still sealed but they got rid of the packaging! All hayle is about to break loose! Glad I found it tho! I was about to call them and fuss them out!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Babygrowth

Do you have your stuff delivered to the Office?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Waiting on:
x1 16oz ED JBCO (back up)
x2 Liquid Gold Green Magic 
x1 Apoghee Provitamin B (back up)

I'll snatch up a couple Pomades from The Pomade Shop tomorrow.


----------



## Froreal3

Waiting on APB (still in CA for no arse reason). NO updates since the 16th.

Waiting on Bee Mine (shipped) and Pomade Shop (ordered today).


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Lita

Used Mission:Condition Candy Hair today alone (Steam).  

Other than being 'sticky' I think I really like this alone.

I'll try it mixed with the Honey Marshmallow and the Banana Kisses just to experiment, but I'll also keep using it alone.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Froreal3

Thank Again Ms. Lady for getting us that discount with TPS!


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair

When are you relaxing? I'm supposed to be doing it tomorrow at 11 weeks post.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel

Good Question.  Thanks for asking.  I'm not sure?  

I want to try to Self-Relax again in 2015, so I might wait a couple more weeks. 

Trying to get my mind made up that "I Can Do This"! 

I'm around 12-13 which is surprising.  Maybe New Years Eve?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel

Do you know what you'll be using to DC with?


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair

You should be 12. I think I relaxed a week after you last time. 

Self relaxing is easy. But of course I think that bc I've been doing it so long. I wish you well with it. Once you get the hang of it, it will seem effortless to you. 

I will most likely be using my boo thang JessiCurl DT.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel

I keep forgetting to tell you, I got a TEK Brush.  But it's not the right one.  It says it has wooden Bristles but it looks like Boar Bristles.

I'll pick up one like yours too, just to have it in my Tools Arsenal.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel said:


> You should be 12. I think I relaxed a week after you last time.
> 
> Self relaxing is easy. But of course I think that bc I've been doing it so long. I wish you well with it. Once you get the hang of it, it will seem effortless to you.
> 
> *I will most likely be using my boo thang JessiCurl DT.*



Beamodel

Thank you for keeping me on track with my weeks.  I hope I can do it and have good results.

I'm thinking about using this one too!


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair

I know which Tek brush you are taking about. I saw that one in TJ Maxx too. I really like this brush. It feels like a comb and a brush


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair

I'm sure you will do fine. Is your niece not able to come this time or are you just ready to learn?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel

Are the Bristles on the Round one Wooden or Boar?  Did you look at it closely?  The description says they are wooden, but it looks like Boar to me.

I still want the other one too.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel said:


> I'm sure you will do fine. Is your niece not able to come this time or are you just ready to learn?



Beamodel

She would if I asked her. 

I just want to take control of it myself.erplexed  It's time. 

I need to learn once and for all and I am ready.

That way I can do it when I want to.  How I want to.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair said:


> Beamodel  Are the Bristles on the Round one Wooden or Boar?  Did you look at it closely?  The description says they are wooden, but it looks like Boar to me.  I still want the other one too.



They look boar to me on the round brush. I don't have the round one though. I have the brush with tan wooden bristles


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair said:


> Beamodel  She would if I asked her.  I just want to take control of it myself.erplexed  It's time.  I need to learn once and for all and I am ready.  That way I can do it when I want to.  How I want to.



Lol IDareT'sHair

I understand. You can do it


----------



## Babygrowth

IDareT'sHair said:


> Babygrowth
> 
> Do you have your stuff delivered to the Office?



Girl no. My house. Smh...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel

Yeah. I'm finally over my "Fear-Factor". 

Brownie tried to help me get my confidence up a couple years back, but I wasn't "ready"

Now, I think I'm ready. Finally.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Babygrowth said:


> *Girl no. My house. Smh...*



Babygrowth

Lawd....Why was I afraid you were gone say that!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel said:


> They look boar to me on the round brush. I don't have the round one though. *I have the brush with tan wooden bristles*




Beamodel

Thanks I read another Description and it says the Bristles are "wooden".

This is the one I'm getting next.


----------



## Babygrowth

IDareT'sHair said:


> Babygrowth
> 
> Lawd....Why was I afraid you were gone say that!



Girl :rollseyes: I think it was one of these bad *** kids! Always touching people's stuff!


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> Waiting on:
> x1 16oz ED JBCO (back up)
> x2 Liquid Gold Green Magic
> x1 Apoghee Provitamin B (back up)
> 
> I'll snatch up a couple Pomades from The Pomade Shop tomorrow.



IDareT'sHair

Where did you order the 16oz ED????


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Paradise-Oi...592441412?pt=US_Hair_Care&hash=item27f3b4de44


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> Brownie518
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Paradise-Oi...592441412?pt=US_Hair_Care&hash=item27f3b4de44



Thanks, T..I'll have to order one of those
IDareT'sHair


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

That's my 2nd order.  You better get one before I buy them all out!...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

Lovin' the M:C TerraForma


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> Brownie518
> 
> That's my 2nd order.  You better get one before I buy them all out!...



 I better!!!! I know how you hard core PJs get down!!! 

IDareT'sHair


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> Brownie518
> 
> Lovin' the M:C TerraForma



Isn't it good?!?!  Still kickin myself over that...


IDareT'sHair


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

Imma get on that TPS Deal tomorrow too.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *I better!!!! I know how you hard core PJs get down!!! *
> 
> IDareT'sHair



Brownie518

I know you do!  You Da' Queen of the Hard Core PJ's!



Brownie518 said:


> *Isn't it good?!?!  Still kickin myself over that...
> *



I thought you picked up some extras?


----------



## bajandoc86

Hey y'all. 

I finally rocked my crochet wig today and I love it! Glad I got it done on time for this trip cause it's COLD in Toronto. Shiiiddd. My hair can't manage these temps.


----------



## divachyk

that's gorgeous bajandoc86!!!! I love it! ETA: you look gorgeous also!

OAN, HairVeda came today!


----------



## natura87

My Alikay Naturals has arrived. It smells amazing,  like holy crap. I bought 2 8 ounce Shea Yogurts, 1 8 ounce Creme Brulee, 1 16 ounce Lemongrass Leave In,  1 16 ounce Coconut Conditioner and I got a free 16 ounce Black Soap Shampoo. All of that only came up to 55 dollars and the shipping was reasonable.  I will definitely buy more during the next sale.


----------



## Froreal3

bajandoc86 said:


> Hey y'all.
> 
> I finally rocked my crochet wig today and I love it! Glad I got it done on time for this trip cause it's COLD in Toronto. Shiiiddd. My hair can't manage these temps.
> 
> http://s1105.photobucket.com/user/bajandoc86/media/IMG_1394copy.jpg.html



bajandoc86  you're amazing!

Sent from my Snow White Frost Galaxy S4 using LHCF


----------



## Froreal3

My APB is finally in ny.  Hate usps. 

Can't wait to get my Pomade shop.  I wanna try the conditioner and the Ceramoist. You can't beat 16oz of conditioner at 8 bucks plus our new discount.  

Anybody tried the Ceramoist and Herbal leave in condish? 

I also got the peppermint sulfur pomade in vanilla scent.  I love this stuff. It's a staple.

Sent from my Snow White Frost Galaxy S4 using LHCF


----------



## Froreal3

Deleted double post


----------



## IDareT'sHair

bajandoc86

Alright Nah.  Gone Girl, You Betta' Werk It. 

Have a Good Time.  Enjoy the "Cold Weather"


----------



## bajandoc86

divachyk Froreal3 IDareT'sHair Thanks ladies!!

I got a ton of stares and compliments

I plan to make another one (shorter version) for work. I am easing myself into wigs. I wanna get a couple straight ones as well.


----------



## Golden75

bajandoc86 Can't even tell its a wig. Beautiful! Did you curl the hair before installation? 

Hmmph I gotta wig head and some hurr sitting around.  I may have to get a crochet hook, net and give this a go!


----------



## bajandoc86

Golden75 Thank you!

I curled the hair after. I wanted to shape the hair before curling. Oh, and I did the knotless method where I did the part. so I was able to make it look a lil more natural.


----------



## Golden75

bajandoc86 said:


> @Golden75 Thank you!
> 
> I curled the hair after. I wanted to shape the hair before curling. Oh, and I did the knotless method where I did the part. so I was able to make it look a lil more natural.


 
bajandoc86 It looks very natural. Excellent job Ms. Doc! So you have no leave-out? 

I may try and play around this weekend.  Get my practice on.


----------



## Babygrowth

I finally heard back from Njoy and she said to stop taking them and to send them back. She said she would replace them but I don't want a replacement. I will request a refund and buy something else.  What do y'all love? I really like Manetabolism and they're easy to swallow.


----------



## Golden75

HV came.  Just waiting on BoBeam, i think, i hope


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My J.Monique Naturals 16oz Dead Sea Mud Wash came today.  

I totally forgot I ordered this.  I ain't buyin' nothing in 2015. (Well, at least until Mothers Day).


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair said:


> My J.Monique Naturals 16oz Dead Sea Mud Wash came today.  I totally forgot I ordered this.  I ain't buyin' nothing in 2015. (Well, at least until Mothers Day).



IDareT'sHair

What??? Quit playing....


----------



## bajandoc86

Golden75 I had the tiniest bit of leave out. I decided it was pointless so today I didn't have any leave out.


----------



## Lita

Babygrowth said:


> I finally heard back from Njoy and she said to stop taking them and to send them back. She said she would replace them but I don't want a replacement. I will request a refund and buy something else.  What do y'all love? I really like Manetabolism and they're easy to swallow.



Babygrowth I like hairomega,phyto,manetabolism & Rainbow light nail hair connection...

*HairOmega really helped with shedding,phyto provided growth,rainbow helped with skin issues,manetabolism I only take one a day,verdit is still out for this one..


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita

IDareT'sHair said:


> Lita
> 
> Used Mission:Condition Candy Hair today alone (Steam).
> 
> Other than being 'sticky' I think I really like this alone.
> 
> I'll try it mixed with the Honey Marshmallow and the Banana Kisses just to experiment, but I'll also keep using it alone.



IDareT'sHair Keep us posted...Glad you like it.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Babygrowth

Lita said:


> Babygrowth I like hairomega,phyto,manetabolism & Rainbow light nail hair connection...
> 
> *HairOmega really helped with shedding,phyto provided growth,rainbow helped with skin issues,manetabolism I only take one a day,verdit is still out for this one..
> 
> Happy Hair Growing!



Would you say any of these are like a multi vitamin with added hair benefits? Lita


----------



## Babygrowth

Double post


----------



## natura87

Twisting up the beast for a few days. I have a little list of things I want to buy in the Spring. I want to try Bel Nouvo so Ill probably grab that and some miscellaneous things from Pampered Tendrils in a few months.  I am good on butter and I have a few more coming from Soultanicals.  

Right now I'm just trying to find a good moisturizer for this winter. It isn't snowing yet (it looks like Early fall) but it gets really windy and cold. Right now my main moisturizers are Knot Sauce, the Goji leave in from Mission Condition, a few random leave ins from local beauty stores and the Lush R and B.

I have a few hats so I want to line them with satin to prevent unnecessary breakage.


----------



## Froreal3

Pomade Shop shipped.
APB is *finally* in my area.

Bee Mine arrived ..... TO MY OLD ADDRESS! I didn't realize I had only updated the billing info and not the shipping. Best case is it's forwarded to my new address. Worse case is it's returned to them and I just pay them additional shipping Bee Mine responded promptly to my inquiry and said that latter would not be a problem at all.  

Gonna wash today and probably try out the Blue Roze Chai Tea as a prepoo. I'll also try the Coconut Milk as a leave in moisturizer. It doesn't seem like it's gonna do much for my hair, but we'll see...


----------



## bajandoc86

Soultanicals is so trifling. Ugh. Shipping label created on the 15th and 5 days later NO actual movement of my package has happened.

Ridiculous.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel

Imma try.  Although I feel like buying something right nah.erplexed

How'd your Hair turn out?


----------



## Golden75

bajandoc86 said:


> Soultanicals is so trifling. Ugh. Shipping label created on the 15th and 5 days later NO actually movement of my package has happened.  Ridiculous.



This is why I can't with them.  It took at least 10 days & paypal dispute before they actually mailed my package after label was printed.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75

The 'only' way I'd ever buy something from that Line ever again, is to get it from some place else.

I just can't.


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair said:


> Golden75  The 'only' way I'd ever buy something from that Line ever again, is to get it from some place else.  I just can't.



IDareT'sHair I'm so done with them I can't even do that yet.  Then them fools took my points away.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75

When I walked away from them, I left points and everything on the table.

I was just that done with them and I had 'quite' a few points too.


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair I wish they could've gotten it together.  Still have a few things in my stash.  Speaking of which, i really can't buy nothing for awhile


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75

I still have that Kink Drink and Wrappers Delight left.


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair said:


> Golden75  I still have that Kink Drink and Wrappers Delight left.



Idart'shair i think i have a kink too, and 5 other things


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75

I wish I would have sold them thangs a long, long time ago.  

Them, them same 16oz bottles I complained about. 

Because I wanted x4 8oz bottles and she sent x2 16oz bottles instead, which made me mad.

And they've been in the Fridge for a minute.

They probably aren't even any good after all this time.  I need to check and smell them.


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair I think i was able to sell 1 thing.  Then i just gave up!  Hopefully your stuff is good. I remember that bottle debacle.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75

I should pull at least x1 of them out right now and start using it.  

In fact, I think I will.

I'll put my Bel Nouvo Coco Castor Nectar up (for now) and start on those durn Big Bottles of ST'icals.  

That is of course, after I smell them.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75

Pulled out the Sorrel.  Smells Good like Berries.  Spritzed some on, now Baggying.


----------



## Brownie518

Hey, ladies...Soultanicals at it again, I see...I've been dying for some Knot Sauce but nah, just can't do it...

IDareT'sHair
Don't you love that Mission Condition Buttercreme???


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *Don't you love that Mission Condition Buttercreme???*



Brownie518

I haven't tried it yet. 

But I'm already mad because I only got x2.  

I had ample opportunity to get everything I wanted (as much as I wanted) while errbody was still sleeping on this stuff.

So, it is/was my fault that I didn't gone & finish it off before it became a free for all.....


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> My J.Monique Naturals 16oz Dead Sea Mud Wash came today.
> 
> I totally forgot I ordered this.  *I ain't buyin' nothing in 2015.* (Well, at least until Mothers Day).





Beamodel said:


> @IDareT'sHair
> 
> *What??? Quit playing*....


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

Waiting on:
x2 Green Magic's
x2 8oz Pomades from TPS = x1 Peppermint & x1 Coffee (both in Plumeria)
x1 4oz Komaza Scalp Butter

*I think that's it?*


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> I haven't tried it yet.
> 
> But I'm already mad because I only got x2.
> 
> I had ample opportunity to get everything I wanted (as much as I wanted) while errbody was still sleeping on this stuff.
> 
> So, it is/was my fault that I didn't gone & finish it off before it became a free for all.....


IDareT'sHair

I love it!! It's so light and fluffy and feels so good on my hair and skin  I wish I had a tub of that stuff.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

I like light & fluffy-ness.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


>



Brownie518 

You know Beamodel was wrong for that.  And I already bought something.


----------



## natura87

I have used the Alikay Naturals Shea Yogurt once and I already know that it will be a repurchase.  So glad I have 2 jars. The consistency is perfect and my twists came out perfectly. 

Soultanicals still hasn't left NYC.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

......................................................


----------



## IDareT'sHair

natura87

What else did you get from Alikay?  I have the Honey & Sage DC'er and Knots Be Gone Detangler.  Haven't tried either.

I'm interested in trying more from this line.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> You know @Beamodel was wrong for that.  And I already bought something.






IDareT'sHair


----------



## Brownie518

natura87 said:


> I havd used the Alikay Naturals Shea Yogurt once and I already know that it will ne a repurchase.  So glad I have 2 jars. The consistency is perfect and my twists came out perfectly.
> 
> *Soultanicals still hasn't left NYC.*






I'm here at work doing OT...i was here last night, too . I'm soooo bored....


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

When are you doing your Hair?  I'll probably do mine Monday when I get off work. *sucks teef*

I was suppose to start my vacay Friday, but have to go to work for a meeting  Monday a.m., so I said I might as well stay all day.

Then I'll be off until 01.06.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

I know I ain't foolin' with no durn ST'icals.  They had a pretty nice Sale BF too.  

But not worth the aggravation. 

Kinda like SD's.


----------



## bajandoc86

IDareT'sHair I was grumbling about SD for a little while too, but my BF purchase finally shipped like 2 days ago.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

bajandoc86

I ain't 'grumblin'....I stopped. 

Imma let ya'll do that.

That ain't mines to do.

Glad your stuff shipped tho'.


----------



## natura87

IDareT'sHair said:


> natura87
> 
> What else did you get from Alikay?  I have the Honey & Sage DC'er and Knots Be Gone Detangler.  Haven't tried either.
> 
> I'm interested in trying more from this line.


I got the  coconut conditioner, black soap shampoo (free) 2 shea yogurts and a crene brulee. Its my first time trying out the line and so far its a keeper.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My Tek Brush came.  Also my 16oz ED JBCO and my LG Green Magic.


----------



## Eisani

What y'all doin? 

I'm leaving work early to go to Ulta to pick up a gift for my mom since I had to open a Paypal dispute on her original gift. *Tuh* my hair has been in a bun for two weeks and I have no desire to tackle. I'm out of Olive You and I'm emotional about it


----------



## Golden75

Got my BoBeam. I like that the conditioner is multi purpose. The scent is strong but nice. It smells familiar, like I've had something this scent before :scratchch

So I think that's it for hair products for awhile. Just filled up another large bin with the new purchases. Time to really get back to use 1 buy none. Cause I can't even justify replacing anything I use up erplexed


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Eisani 

You got a lot of Homework to do on some of the new vendors out there *can't have you out there slippin' on that pj tip*

Jakeala (ETSY)
BlueRozeBeauty
J. Monique Naturals
Annabelle's Perfect Blends (ETSY)
Bel Nouvo

There are more.  Gotta think of them.:scratchch


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My Apoghee Pro-Vitamin B (back up) came today.

Also, a little something from Claudie *lemme go thank her*

I think one of my Pomades came from TPS.  I still need to open that up & see.


----------



## Froreal3

Now I have to just pick up my APB from the post office.   #hatemypostoffice

Sent from my Snow White Frost Galaxy S4 using LHCF


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Used Up: x1 DB DC'ing Mask = x3 back ups


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> When are you doing your Hair?  I'll probably do mine Monday when I get off work. *sucks teef*
> 
> I was suppose to start my vacay Friday, but have to go to work for a meeting  Monday a.m., so I said I might as well stay all day.
> 
> Then I'll be off until 01.06.


IDareT'sHair

I did mine Friday.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

All Your Packages in yet?  My Komaza Shipped.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> I know I ain't foolin' with no durn ST'icals.  They had a pretty nice Sale BF too.
> 
> But not worth the aggravation.
> 
> Kinda like SD's.



 .......

Hmm, wonder if my stuff shipped yet....


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518

Gurl...Ya'll Go 'head & Keep Hope Alive*...


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> Gurl...Ya'll Go 'head & Keep Hope Alive*...





I sure will, too...Razz is my favorite!!!! 

My Hairveda rinses came today.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *I sure will, too...Razz is my favorite!!!! *
> 
> *My Hairveda rinses came today.*


 
Brownie518

So, BJ changed the scent back uh?  I haven't bought any in a while.  

I have 3-4 bottles in the Stash.

Froreal3 told me they were back to the original scent.

I still have a Destination Hydration and I recently found a SWII.  

The only thing I was interested in was that Nourish Oil in Decadence, but erplexed....


----------



## bajandoc86

MY APB has been at home in Jamaica just waiting on me. My natural hair weave purchase is on its way. 

SD or Soultanicals packages haven't arrived yet. 
Henna Sooq, which was ordered WAY after SD and ST has arrived.


----------



## Lita

Babygrowth said:


> Would you say any of these are like a multi vitamin with added hair benefits? Lita



Babygrowth Hi! I would say Rainbow hair skin nail nutrition is like a multi with hair benefits...


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

bajandoc86

Ya'll keep hope alive.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> So, BJ changed the scent back uh?  I haven't bought any in a while.
> 
> I have 3-4 bottles in the Stash.
> 
> @Froreal3 told me they were back to the original scent.
> 
> I still have a Destination Hydration and I recently found a SWII.
> 
> The only thing I was interested in was that Nourish Oil in Decadence, but erplexed....


IDareT'sHair

I hope she did change that scent. I like that apple..gardenia or whatever is not my style . 

Nourish oil  I miss that. 

Im going to order a couple bottles of HTN oil.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

...HTN


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> ...HTN


IDareT'sHair

Agreed!!  She is on point with her business, for real. 
I need 2 oils and a 12oz Lotion. Maybe a Protein DC, too.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

I Haven't had that Oil in a minute.

Those 12oz Lotions are the Business


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> I Haven't had that Oil in a minute.
> 
> Those 12oz Lotions are the Business


IDareT'sHair

I always try to keep the oil on hand. It's the best for sealing. I never thought I'd finish that 12oz. It was . 

Right now, I'm killin APB Pudding, of course, and Healthy Hair Butter and KV Fenugreek oil.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *I never thought I'd finish that 12oz. It was* .



Brownie518

I have a 12oz out now. It's Delicious...:lovedrool:


----------



## natura87

Brownie518 said:


> .......
> 
> Hmm, wonder if my stuff shipped yet....



A bunch of people were saying the exact same thing,  with all of them mentioning the same supposed ship date of 12/18.


----------



## Brownie518

natura87 said:


> A bunch of people were saying the exact same thing,  with all of them mentioning the same supposed ship date of 12/18.



I hadn't even heard about 12/18... I haven't gotten any type of notice at all...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

natura87 said:


> *A bunch of people were saying the exact same thing, with all of them mentioning the same supposed ship date of 12/18.*


 
natura87

..........  Hmph.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *I hadn't even heard about 12/18... I haven't gotten any type of notice at all...*


 
Brownie518

.....


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> .....



LOL!!!


----------



## natura87

Brownie518 said:


> I hadn't even heard about 12/18... I haven't gotten any type of notice at all...



I keep checking the site like its gonna move. It will not get to me until mid January most likely.


----------



## Beamodel

I'm not ordering from Silk Dreams anymore... 

This is ridiculous to be waiting over 3 weeks for hair products! Thursday will make 4 weeks. 

I'm not a mistress but why does it take a month to whip up some conditioner? 

Even Hairveda is notorious for slow shipping and BJ Shipped out her Black Friday sales over a week ago and she is producing products for her own store front plus a few other retailers.


----------



## Froreal3

Beamodel said:


> I'm not ordering from Silk Dreams anymore...
> 
> This is ridiculous to be waiting over 3 weeks for hair products! Thursday will make 4 weeks.
> 
> I'm not a mistress but why does it take a month to whip up some conditioner?
> 
> Even Hairveda is notorious for slow shipping and BJ Shipped out her Black Friday sales over a week ago and she is producing products for her own store front plus a few other retailers.



Beamodel I was pleasantly surprised by Hairveda. My stuff came within two weeks! Amazing! I feel you about SD though, but my HG dcs come from that line, so I will wait for them. I just make sure to order when I am on my last jar of something.  By the time I get the new one, I will have used up the last one.


----------



## natura87

I haven't had Hairveda in ages. I definitely want some. I still haven't tried most of the line.  What would you recommend for low porosity hair?

I remember liking the Vatika Frosting but its literally been ages.


----------



## divachyk

IDareT'sHair, thanks for tagging me in the 2015 oils/buttas thread...I got a good laugh about random and lurkers


----------



## IDareT'sHair

divachyk

Hey Lady!  

Yeah.  Kinda distracting.  Just join.  Or ask in the Random Thread.


----------



## divachyk

IDareT'sHair I find side convos really annoying and way distracting in the Black Friday, What's on Sale threads. I'm trying to get my shop on not listen to your side convo.


----------



## Froreal3

Sent from my Snow White Frost Galaxy S4 using LHCF


----------



## IDareT'sHair

divachyk said:


> *I find side convos really annoying and way distracting in the Black Friday, What's on Sale threads. I'm trying to get my shop on not listen to your side convo.*



divachyk



What I personally find 'Most' Annoying in that Particular Thread, I go in there expecting to see some Sales Info and all I see in the 1st 4 pages is: "Thanks For Tagging Me"

Just Hit that Thank You Button and Let's Get Down to Business.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel said:


> I'm not ordering from Silk Dreams anymore...
> 
> This is ridiculous to be waiting over 3 weeks for hair products! Thursday will make 4 weeks.
> 
> I'm not a mistress but why does it take a month to whip up some conditioner?
> 
> *Even Hairveda is notorious for slow shipping and BJ Shipped out her Black Friday sales over a week ago and she is producing products for her own store front plus a few other retailers.*



Beamodel

Well...................................................


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I think the only thing I am waiting on is: Komaza?  I may have all of my stuff?


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair said:


> Beamodel  Well...................................................



Lol IDareT'sHair

I'm serious though. I'm glad silk dreams products aren't staples for me. But yea, I'm done buying from her. If I want anything in the future I will just get it from pampered and twisted.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair said:


> I think the only thing I am waiting on is: Komaza?  I may have all of my stuff?



I have the protein strengthener in my hair right now. Last time I used this it was too strong for me. But I'm hoping this time it's ok.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel

I might buy from her on occasion.erplexed  

If I ever see the Nourish listed again, I may pick that up, but I just can't see beggin', pleadin', waitin' for nothing from that Line.

And please don't get me wrong, there are several things I really like.  

But, I moved on.  Had to.

So, I completely understand it's a lot of folks HG and all like that...but really ya'll?..


----------



## FelaShrine

you jus jealous of the massive discounts


----------



## bajandoc86

FelaShrine





You so wrong.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

FelaShrine said:


> *you jus jealous of the massive discounts*



FelaShrine

You know you Wrong.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

bajandoc86

She know she goin' skrait to H3L! for that:gotroasted:

Even he laffin' at that 10%


----------



## Froreal3

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Beamodel
> 
> I might buy from her on occasion.erplexed
> 
> If I ever see the Nourish listed again, I may pick that up, but I just can't see beggin', pleadin', waitin' for nothing from that Line.
> 
> And please don't get me wrong, there are several things I really like.
> 
> But, I moved on.  Had to.
> 
> So, I completely understand it's a lot of folks HG and all like that...but really ya'll?..



Hmm, that's why when I order I try to make sure it's worth it and get about 18 Razz Dream Bigs so I have that ish in mah stash before it's sold out and doesn't come back for another half a year.


----------



## bajandoc86

My hair is available for me to pickup guys! I am so excited, can't wait to pick it up once I am back in Jamaica.  I am hoping it is awesome. I got 2 bundles of 16" and one closure 14". I am planning to make a full wig, so wish me luck *crosses fingers*


----------



## Froreal3

^^Yeah, them small discounts are  That is like half the shipping. Granted her products are very reasonably priced. But then again, so are HVs and she be coming with at least 20%.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Froreal3 said:


> Hmm, that's why when I order I try to make sure it's worth it and get about 18 Razz Dream Bigs so I *have that ish in mah stash before it's sold out and doesn't come back for another half a year*.



Froreal3

This is exactly what I should have done with that durn Nourish Oil

I ended up selling the remainder of my Stash to another Poster this Summer but recently found a SWII and a DH I plan to get around to using.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

bajandoc86

So, how are you enjoying the weather on our side of the Planet?


----------



## Beamodel

FelaShrine said:


> you jus jealous of the massive discounts



Dead lol... no comment


----------



## bajandoc86

IDareT'sHair 

It is COLD! Every time I step outside it's like somebody slapped me in the face. Mercy. lol.

We took a walk around the neighbourhood yesterday and maaaannn...my face was numb.

We are hoping it snows tomorrow. *excited*


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Froreal3

IA: It's reasonably priced, but so are a whole lot others and they still manage to on occasion offer a higher discount, free sample, a gift, a Customer Appreciation Sale.  Something.erplexed  

But I don't ever see that.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

bajandoc86

That Hawk Ain't no Joke.


Gurl...Here you prayin' it will Snow, and I'm prayin' it won't.


----------



## FelaShrine

customer appreciation?

you a clown girl 

I hope you're not in NY else I rebuke you and your snow prayers bajandoc86


----------



## IDareT'sHair

FelaShrine said:


> *customer appreciation?
> 
> you a clown girl *



FelaShrine

Um...Yeah...We both know better.

Those folks stay loyal tho' That's why I suggested "Customer Appreciation"

Don't matter how long it take.....


----------



## natura87

I guess Soultanicals will be sticking something extra in the box and sending them out next week, per a recent Facebook post. So many excuses


----------



## IDareT'sHair

natura87

At least her Sales are decent if it it does take a gazillion years.

The times I ordered from her, she always stuck a sample in there or a coupon code on your next order.  

And she does the points thingy.

Did you get anything?  I know you like her stuff.


----------



## natura87

IDareT'sHair said:


> natura87
> 
> At least her Sales are decent if it it does take a gazillion years.
> 
> The times I ordered from her, she always stuck a sample in there or a coupon code on your next order.
> 
> And she does the points thingy.
> 
> Did you get anything?  I know you like her stuff.



A few things, about 7 or 8. The shipping was more than I expected but ehh. I wanted it and I was in the zone when I bought all of my BF hair stuff so it was just a flurry of carts and hitting PAY NOW.

I regret nothing.


----------



## Ltown

Merry Christmas ladies!


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Taking a small break from cooking to say
Merry Christmas Divas! 

I hope everyone has a wonderful day.


----------



## bajandoc86

Merry Christmas my loves!! Hope you ladies had an awesome day!

Christmas Day hair...


----------



## divachyk

Hope everyone had a wonderful Christmas!


----------



## DoDo

Merry Christmas!!


----------



## Daernyris

double post


----------



## Daernyris

bajandoc86 said:


> Merry Christmas my loves!! Hope you ladies had an awesome day!
> 
> Christmas Day hair...


bajandoc86
very pretty


----------



## IDareT'sHair

bajandoc86

You hurtin' 'em up in Canada ain't you Lady?  

Tryna' look like you know what you doing in that Sweater & Scarf.

Know you don't know nothin' 'bout no Cold Weather.

Hair, Makeup ALWAYS On Point!

Hope you get "Your" Snow before you Leave!


----------



## bajandoc86

IDareT'sHair

You know that's right Ms.T! LOL. I looked outside and said "oh it doesn't look too cold, I don't need no coat"  I cracked open the door and went outside to take pics.

I lasted not even 5 mins before I squealed out loud and ran back inside.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

bajandoc86 said:


> *I looked outside and said "oh it doesn't look too cold, I don't need no coat"  I cracked open the door and went outside to take pics.
> 
> I lasted not even 5 mins before I squealed out loud and ran back inside*.



bajandoc86

You need to Quit Playin'


----------



## IDareT'sHair

bajandoc86

When you get home, you'll have plenty of new Hurr and Products to keep you busy.


----------



## Froreal3

Can I just say I love my stash? But it never fails. I always don't know what I want to choose on wash day. There are so many yummy choices, especially w/dcs.  I do have a new hands off regimen, but I'm probably gonna need to dc weekly just to use my stuff up. I think I will dc in my twists as not to disturb my hair.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Froreal3

I lurve mine too.


----------



## Golden75

Even though my stash is ridiculous and drives me crazy, I love it too


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75

Ya'll some Crazy PJ's ova' here!

Let's try "not" to throw anything away this year.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair

I didn't want to derail that other thread but yea it looks like one ingredient is missing. I can't remember which one it was though.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel

Interesting.  Imma try to take this brush back to TJMaxx sometime today and look for the right one.

I wonder if it's crowded.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair

I adore that brush. Yea it might be crowded with returns etc from the holidays...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel

Both of my Sitrinillah's are the 'older' version.  

I'll have to wait on a few more folks to try the newer version and see what's up.


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Golden75
> 
> Ya'll some Crazy PJ's ova' here!
> 
> Let's try "not" to throw anything away this year.


 
IDareT'sHair I am def trying not to do that this year.  I wish I had more room in my fridge tho .


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl

Hi Ms. Curly!  I bet that Dinner was

Beamodel

I was hoping folks hadn't still decided whether or not they want to keep what they got.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75 said:


> I am def trying not to do that this year. * I wish I had more room in my fridge tho* .



Golden75

Clawd...Gurl...You Got Some Serious PJ Problems.....

Every time I open mine, I see something I hadn't seen before.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> curlyhersheygirl
> 
> Hi Ms. Curly!  I bet that Dinner was
> 
> Beamodel
> 
> I was hoping folks hadn't still decided whether or not they want to keep what they got.



IDareT'sHair Hey sis. Yes it was. The older boys and my daughter did most of the cooking this year. I was so proud of them.

I was over at CM prepping a cart since they have a sale on.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl

That's nice you got to rest some. 

I know you usually throw it ALL the way down!....


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl Golden75

I call myself making a mock CM Cart, but backed it out.  

What I really wanted was OOS anyway.erplexed

So, I'm glad I just didn't buy something just for the sake of buying something.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Yes it was nice to get a bit of rest. I kept it simple this year due to Dr's orders  but the kids know how I do and so they were able to manage. 

Next week we'll cater the New Year's Eve/Birthday party so I could have fun. I can't believe Jeremy will be six already.


----------



## bajandoc86

I am liking this wig business. Ready to leave the house? Put it on. Come back home? Take it off. No fuss.

Who would have thunk. LOL. #buddingwiglover


----------



## IDareT'sHair

bajandoc86 said:


> *I am liking this wig business. Ready to leave the house? Put it on. Come back home? Take it off. No fuss.
> 
> Who would have thunk. LOL. #buddingwiglover*



bajandoc86

Gurl...it's soooo addictive. 

And especially in Cold Weather.  Keeps the Head warm like a Hat and you never, ever have a bad hair day.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel

Went to the TJX close to my house.  They did not have my TEK Brush.  

They had some, but not the paddle.  Not too overly crowded/busy. (surprisingly)

I'll check another one maybe tomorrow to see if I can track one down.


----------



## divachyk

bajandoc86 said:


> I am liking this wig business. Ready to leave the house? Put it on. Come back home? Take it off. No fuss.
> 
> Who would have thunk. LOL. #buddingwiglover





IDareT'sHair said:


> bajandoc86
> 
> Gurl...it's soooo addictive.
> 
> And especially in Cold Weather.  Keeps the Head warm like a Hat and you never, ever have a bad hair day.



bajandoc86 IDareT'sHair, let the church say amen! I am hooked on wigs.


----------



## Froreal3

IDareT'sHair said:


> @bajandoc86
> 
> Gurl...it's soooo addictive.
> 
> And especially in Cold Weather. * Keeps the Head warm like a Hat and you never, ever have a bad hair day.*



Exactly!  I was rushing out the house one day and left my hat. Someone told me, "Hey, you left your hat." I was like, "I really don't need it." My wig kept my head nice and warm.


----------



## Lita

Hope everyone had a Merry Christmas.


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair said:


> Beamodel  Went to the TJX close to my house.  They did not have my TEK Brush.  They had some, but not the paddle.  Not too overly crowded/busy. (surprisingly)  I'll check another one maybe tomorrow to see if I can track one down.



IDareT'sHair 

I hope you find one. I use mines everyday. If you don't find it, let me know and I will grab one for you and mail it.


----------



## natura87

I bought a straightening attachment for my blowdrier but it didn't fit. I still did a blowout but it didn't turn out as well as it could have. I've done search and destroys throughout the year and I trimmed a but recently so Im right above BSL. I might get it done professionally later in the week.

Soultanicals still hasn't moved.   It's been a month.


----------



## natura87

The front looks good but the back was hsrder to get to, but notwithstanding it looks and feels nice.


----------



## Froreal3

natura87 said:


> I bought a straightening attachment for my blowdrier but it didn't fit. I still did a blowout but it didn't turn out as well as it could have. I've done search and destroys throughout the year and I trimmed a but recently so Im right above BSL. I might get it done professionally later in the week.
> 
> *Soultanicals still hasn't moved.   It's been a month.*



Oh hell no. I would contact her.  natura87


----------



## natura87

Froreal3 said:


> Oh hell no. I would contact her.  natura87



She said international shipment should move soon a few days ago.. I'm gonna contact her shortly.


----------



## Froreal3

Ok is it bad that I have a cart with a bunch of APB leave in sprays in various yummy scents? 

rileypak how does green apple smell?


----------



## natura87

Froreal3 said:


> Ok is it bad that I have a cart with a bunch of APB leave in sprays in various yummy scents?
> 
> rileypak how does green apple smell?



Not at all.  I make mock carts all the time.


----------



## Froreal3

^^^natura87 but what if it's not mock?


----------



## natura87

Froreal3 said:


> ^^^natura87 but what if it's not mock?



 That's even better.


----------



## bajandoc86

LOL Froreal3 I had a mock cart made up since the day after Black Friday. Smh.


----------



## Froreal3

Yall... Im out of town right now so I couldn't bring my real goodies.  Why am I outside the natural hair store in the area waiting for it to open? 

This is a sickness I swear!

Sent from my Snow White Frost Galaxy S4 using LHCF


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Froreal3 said:


> *Oh hell no. I would contact her. *


 
Froreal3

Err..Um..has anyone contacted SD? *just sayin'*


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Used up:
x1 Mission:Condition HempAde (have x1 back up)


----------



## Froreal3

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Froreal3
> 
> Err..Um..has anyone contacted SD? *just sayin'*



If it's been past 4 weeks, they should. She states 4 weeks up front. Did ST state that so ppl can have that understanding prior to purchasing? I think she just tries to do too much and then consistently disappoints ppl.


----------



## myronnie

IDareT'sHair said:


> Froreal3
> 
> Err..Um..has anyone contacted SD? *just sayin'*



I'm requesting a refund if it doesn't ship by a certain day..so over it
And when I say ship..I should see movement. 
Her stuff is not worth this treatment


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Equal Praise & Equal Criticism (when warranted).


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Well hopefully everybody gets their 'stuff' from both vendors soon.  

In the case of ST'icals, I would start checking with Pampered & Twisted and/or Hattache if I had staples from her.

The anguish and agony over ST'icals has gone on far too long.  

Even with her "frequent" great discounts and good deals. *at least she does offer that to her loyal customers*

I think I left a couple thousand points on the table over there because I refuse to purchase anything else directly from them.erplexed


----------



## Froreal3

myronnie said:


> I'm requesting a refund if it doesn't ship by a certain day..so over it
> And when I say ship..I should see movement.
> Her stuff is not worth this treatment



myronnie when did you order? Regardless, it seems as if the 4 week period after Blk Friday has passed.  

I wonder why it takes this long (talking about both vendors). Shoot APB got all those orders out and she's a one woman show...so IDK what's stopping these vendors. I know ST has a new warehouse and ppl helping her now.


----------



## Froreal3

Ugh...I shoulda jumped on that Komaza sale yesterday. I needed more protein strengthener. I mean I have about half a bottle left which should last me another month, but I should have got a couple more to hold onto (though I'm scared about what happened to that other bottle...stinky stinky  ).


----------



## Beamodel

Froreal3 said:


> Ugh...I shoulda jumped on that Komaza sale yesterday. I needed more protein strengthener. I mean I have about half a bottle left which should last me another month, but I should have got a couple more to hold onto (though I'm scared about what happened to that other bottle...stinky stinky  ).



When I went on the site last night it was sold out. I just got a new bottle during Black Friday but I wanted to get one more.


----------



## rileypak

Froreal3 said:


> Ok is it bad that I have a cart with a bunch of APB leave in sprays in various yummy scents?
> 
> rileypak how does green apple smell?



Froreal3 it smells just like fresh cut green apple. I was going to say like Jolly Ranchers apple but not at all. It's pretty true to its real namesake.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel

So, is the Komaza Sale over?


----------



## Froreal3

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Beamodel
> 
> So, is the Komaza Sale over?



IDareT'sHair Yeah. It was 15% off only for one day. I didn't care that I missed it because it only took off a couple dollars from my order. But when I checked for the Protein Treatment, it was out of stock.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Froreal3

Thanks.  

I might have picked up another Scalp Butter (back up to the back up to the back up).  

Oh Well.  I'm still waiting on mine any way.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@rileypak

I can't wait to read your reviews on the Siamese Twist.  

I decided to pass yet again.  

Even though the stuff sounds absolutely wonderfully delicious, for some reason my interest is 'low'

I don't know what it is?  I've looked at this Line a million times.

This is a really Great Sale too. 

Maybe I'll look at it again in the Spring (or next Sale).


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair I've also looked at that sight quite a few times and never hit paynah. I'm not sure why either

Sent from my XT1080 using LHCF


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair said:


> Beamodel  So, is the Komaza Sale over?



Yes it was only for yesterday IDareT'sHair


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak
> 
> I can't wait to read your reviews on the Siamese Twist.
> 
> I decided to pass yet again.
> 
> Even though the stuff sounds absolutely wonderfully delicious, for some reason my interest is 'low'
> 
> I don't know what it is?  I've looked at this Line a million times.
> 
> This is a really Great Sale too.
> 
> Maybe I'll look at it again in the Spring (or next Sale).



I didn't realize Siamese Twists was still around.  I wanted to get a butter a few years ago and never did.


----------



## myronnie

Froreal3 said:


> myronnie when did you order? Regardless, it seems as if the 4 week period after Blk Friday has passed.
> 
> I wonder why it takes this long (talking about both vendors). Shoot APB got all those orders out and she's a one woman show...so IDK what's stopping these vendors. I know ST has a new warehouse and ppl helping her now.



Froreal3 I ordered on black friday during the afternoon. I only got 3 conditioners. I understand it's the holidays but I would have appreciated at least an update. APB was on point and some vendors really wowed me this year! 
It just confuses me..you've been in business for how long and you know that conditioner could have been made in advance. If you  don't have enough time for a bf sale, don't have one.


----------



## Daernyris

Used up an irish moss and cocoa dc(jmonique)
monoi hair conditioner(jakeala)

both will be repurchases
I am very pleased with both of these lines


----------



## Beamodel

myronnie said:


> Froreal3 I ordered on black friday during the afternoon. I only got 3 conditioners. I understand it's the holidays but I would have appreciated at least an update. APB was on point and some vendors really wowed me this year! It just confuses me..you've been in business for how long and you know that conditioner could have been made in advance. If you  don't have enough time for a bf sale, don't have one.



Well damn... All that and then some. I agree with everything you said myronnie


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Like I said in 2014 I'll say it again....I ain't playin' with no vendors in 2015. 

Poor CS, Total Lack of Appreciation and disregard for where I spend my Dollas, Infrequent Sales, Slow Shipping, High Shipping...

Imma be lookin' at alladat and make my choices wisely.

There are just too many choices out there to be playin' games.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel

What you doing?


----------



## Beamodel

Idaret'hair

Just relaxing girly


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel

Speaking of "relaxing".....sounds like your Relaxer went well.  

I still haven't self-relaxed.

Now I've put it off to maybe MLK weekend.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair

Look at you... Doing a stretch


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel

I'll give it a few more weeks.  If it's a stretch...it's unintentional.

To Me anything past 6-8 weeks is a STRETCH!...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel

When I use up a few more things, I think Imma re-visit APB. 

I love reading about your Luscious Soft & Moisturized Hair.

I'll revisit it perhaps Spring/Summer and stock up on some of the Fruity scents.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> Like I said in 2014 I'll say it again....I ain't playin' with no vendors in 2015.
> 
> Poor CS, Total Lack of Appreciation and disregard for where I spend my Dollas, Infrequent Sales, Slow Shipping, High Shipping...
> 
> Imma be lookin' at alladat and make my choices wisely.
> 
> There are just too many choices out there to be playin' games.



IDareT'sHair Amen sis. I've eliminated so many vendors due to those issues. More money to spend where I'm appreciated.

Sent from my XT1080 using LHCF


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl

Me Too Curly!  

Pfft. Gurl I ain't got no time for no "moody" vendors. 

How you be all "moody" serving 'tude when I'm spending my monnneee


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl

I'd like to use up a few DC'ers and revisit Marie Dean. 

Maybe by Summer my Stash of DC'ers should be low enough to justify a few purchases.


----------



## natura87

Froreal3 said:


> If it's been past 4 weeks, they should. She states 4 weeks up front. Did ST state that so ppl can have that understanding prior to purchasing? I think she just tries to do too much and then consistently disappoints ppl.



She said that she had a new warehouse shipment system so shipping would be faster. Thats the only reason why I bought stuff.


She lied.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair That sounds like a good plan. I used this year to eliminate a few DC'ers myself so that next year I can keep the great ones in rotation. MD's DC's are awesome.

Sent from my XT1080 using LHCF


----------



## natura87

On Facebook Soultanicals said that her products are only "good" for 3 months.  That makes no sense at all.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *That sounds like a good plan. I used this year to eliminate a few DC'ers myself so that next year I can keep the great ones in rotation. MD's DC's are awesome.*
> 
> Sent from my XT1080 using LHCF


 
curlyhersheygirl

I seriously don't know which one(s) I would eliminate.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

natura87 said:


> *On Facebook Soultanicals said that her products are only "good" for 3 months. That makes no sense at all.*


 
natura87

My Kink Drinks are still both good.  I've had those a minute (refrigerated).


----------



## natura87

IDareT'sHair said:


> natura87
> 
> My Kink Drinks are still both good.  I've had those a minute (refrigerated).



I don't refrigerate any of mine and its all good. That 3 months is a load of crap.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

natura87 said:


> *I don't refrigerate any of mine and its all good. That 3 months is a load of crap.*


 
natura87

I know.  It is.


----------



## natura87

I am trying to get rid of a few DCs before I buy more. I want to try the Bel Nouvo DC but I have 4 half empty DCs lying around.


----------



## natura87

IDareT'sHair said:


> natura87
> 
> I know.  It is.



I've had mine for just over a year and I've never had a problem.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

natura87

I've haven't had 'too much' go bad on me.


----------



## natura87

IDareT'sHair said:


> natura87
> 
> I've haven't had 'too much' go bad on me.



I haven't had any go bad on me. I store it in cool dark places and occasionally check on it. I did throw out a Yam Nectar for the heck of it.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

I threw out some half used stuff that were just meh not that they went bad. The only products I ever had to throw out due to spoilage were HV green DC that they never brought back and Ynobe's ayurvedic butter.

Sent from my XT1080 using LHCF


----------



## Lita

2015 Vendor keeper list-

*Blue Roze Beauty
*She Scent It
*APB 
*Jakela
*CC Naturals
*J.Monquie when she has sales


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Froreal3

^^APB, Jakeala, Blue Roze (her Chai Tea is definitely up there w/SD Razz and VS in the moisture department). SSI (mostly for the Cutie Pie leave ins for dd). SD always shipped in the time frame she said she would (so I ain't mad). Her prices are reasonable enough to buy during non-sales too, so she's a keeper.


----------



## natura87

I emailed Soultanicals.  Just waiting for the response. 

I'm glad I ordered another Knot Butta cuz I love that stuff.


----------



## Froreal3

^^Yeah natura87 Knot Butta does smell yummy. I have about half a jar left in my buttas stash. You can definitely moisturize flat ironed hair w/it too.


----------



## natura87

Froreal3 said:


> ^^Yeah natura87 Knot Butta does smell yummy. I have about half a jar left in my buttas stash. You can definitely moisturize flat ironed hair w/it too.




I know I tried it on my semi/barely flat ironed hair and there is no reversion. The smell is delicious.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Lita said:


> *2015 Vendor keeper list-*
> 
> **Blue Roze Beauty*
> **She Scent It*
> **APB *
> **Jakela*
> **CC Naturals*
> **J.Monquie when she has sales*
> 
> 
> Happy Hair Growing!


 
Lita

Nice List!  My List is too long.


----------



## bajandoc86

Hi luvs! I'm back to warm weather in transit at MIA Int'l. Gonna hit up Dolphin mall in a few and spend a couple hrs trying not to buy anything. Lol. 

Canada and the family was absolutely lovely. I miss em already. But I also miss my boo and he is gearing up to see me. Going to the barber and everything. Lol! He is so excited....I love me some him 

Hope y'all are enjoying your weekend and indulging in some nice hair goodies. My hair is in NEED of a good DC and steam.


----------



## natura87

My Soultanicals has moved yall!!! It only took 10 days to get from Brooklyn to Jamaica Queens. It says its actually in transit too.


----------



## Lita

IDareT'sHair said:


> Lita
> 
> Nice List!  My List is too long.



IDareT'sHair I'm trying to keep it simple for 2015..Trying..Lol..


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Lita

Imma only buy during Sales.  

I haven't narrowed down any specific folks though.  I'll just see what alla'dem have to offer.


----------



## Ltown

Hello ladies!

Working this week, off Friday! Hair note: I used the Jakeala coffee balm, don't like it too thick and it has glycerin. I have a lot of products that I'll use up before I buy again.


----------



## Lita

IDareT'sHair said:


> Lita
> 
> Imma only buy during Sales.
> 
> I haven't narrowed down any specific folks though.  I'll just see what alla'dem have to offer.




IDareT'sHair I'm only going to reup on products,that actually work..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Lita

Any idea how many 'new' vendors you'll be willing to try this year? 

I still like giving the new folks a shot.

I think my Newbs for 2014 were:

Jakeala
Mission:Condition
J. Monique Naturals
Alikay Naturals


----------



## Lita

IDareT'sHair I think I'll try 2,stay within budget..This will allow me to use up products & eliminate those that didn't work.


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Lita

I didn't do 'too' terribly bad this year. 

Each year, I should be narrowing it down (and definitely keeping multiples down to a minimum).  

And not having 5-6 back ups unless things are dirt cheap or being discontinued.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Used Up:
x1 Rosemary Hair Crème (Herbs Matter ETSY) no back ups - will repurchase at some point
x1 Not Easily Broken Pomade (APB ETSY) no back ups


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Lita & IDareT'sHair I'm also only sticking with products that work. I'm not sure if I'll try anyone new in 2015.

Sent from my XT1080 using LHCF


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl

Nice Post Ms. Curly! 

Will be interested to see how we ALL do in 2015.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> curlyhersheygirl
> 
> Nice Post Ms. Curly!
> 
> Will be interested to see how we ALL do in 2015.



IDareT'sHair It will be. The great thing is that at least we have a plan lol

Sent from my XT1080 using LHCF


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl

Hey Ms. Curly!  Trying to decide if I want to use SSI's Coconut Sorbet, BRB's Chai Tea or M:C TerraForma as a Pre-Rx for tomorrow.

BRB & M:C are already open, so I'd better go on and use one of those.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Lita

Imma try Mission:Condition Candy Hair mixed with the Honey Marshmallow tomorrow to test out that Combo.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair I would use what's opened. The sorbet can wait till next time.

Sent from my XT1080 using LHCF


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My BoBeam Shippped!

Waiting on:
BoBeam
Jakeala
The Pomade Shop


----------



## Brownie518

Hey, everyone! Hope everyone is enjoying the holidays. I'm still grindin out this overtime. I'll be working Wednesday and Thursday overtime this week. Can't wait to be done with it...

Soooo, anyone get their SD yet....?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

Hey Stranger!

Gone & Makes Dat Monnneeee!:dollar:

You know you need to stop playin'!  

You know ain't nobody got no durn SD's yet.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> Hey Stranger!
> 
> Gone & Makes Dat Monnneeee!:dollar:
> 
> You know you need to stop playin'!
> 
> You know ain't nobody got no durn SD's yet.


IDareT'sHair

Hey, T!!! 

Hmph......

So I ended giving my niece a big bag of stuff. She picked 3 KV oils, APB Pudding, White Choc. Mousse DC, Blueberry Cheesecake DC, some Hibiscus DC, Leave In, Hair creme, and Hair Tonic. She also took some Blue Roze stuff I had. And HV Amala Cream Rinse and Vatika Frosting.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

My next "Haul" will be SSI.  They have a lot of new things I want to try.  

I also want to reup on:
Seyani Butter
Juicy Berry Buttercreme
Blueberry Cowash
Coconut Sorbet


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *So I ended giving my niece a big bag of stuff. She picked 3 KV oils, APB Pudding, White Choc. Mousse DC, Blueberry Cheesecake DC, some Hibiscus DC, Leave In, Hair creme, and Hair Tonic. She also took some Blue Roze stuff I had. And HV Amala Cream Rinse and Vatika Frosting. *


 
Brownie518

WOW!  That was nice!  You Laid her out.

Although I know you were just making more room for more stuff


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 curlyhersheygirl

Oh, and some Okra Winfrey from SSI.

That Apple Nectar Conditioner looks interesting?  I'll be doing a big SSI Haul in the Spring.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair

I like that Juicy Berry Buttercreme.  And I could use some more Okra. I agree..some of her new stuff sounds good


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

Yeah those are some lighter weight butters and smells delicious for Spring/Summer.  

So, I'll pick up some of that stuff then. 

That Corriander Fig sounds like something I would like too.  I always love a good grease.

btw: I do love Tahitian Vanilla.  It's so light.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> Yeah those are some lighter weight butters and smells delicious for Spring/Summer.
> 
> So, I'll pick up some of that stuff then.
> 
> That Corriander Fig sounds like something I would like too.  I always love a good grease.
> 
> btw: I do love Tahitian Vanilla.  It's so light.


IDareT'sHair

Tahitian Vanilla 

I have to go back and check SSI, I cant remember what new items I wanted to try out. Good to see her adding new things


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518

I wanna pick up another BoBeam _"Limited Edition" _Coco Crème DC'er before her Sale ends. 

It sounds wonderful.

Her DC has been getting really great reviews! 

I'll probably get another Jar or x2 Friday. And maybe one of her Coco Crème (Limited Edition) Shea Butters.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

I wanna pick up another BoBeam _"Limited Edition" _Coco Crème DC'er before her Sale ends.  It sounds wonderful.

Her DC has been getting really great reviews!  

I'll probably get another Jar or x2 Friday.  And maybe one of her Coco Crème (Limited Edition) Shea Butters.


----------



## Brownie518

@IDareT'sHair

That DC just sounds good from the name, lol! I have to check that out. I dont think I've ever ordered from there...

ETA...that does sound good
ngredients: Water, Aloe, BTMS, Cetyl  Alcohol, Cocoa Butter, Olive Oil , Amla Oil, African Wild Honey,  Marshmallow Root, Slippery Elm, Panthenol, Cocoa Powder, Fragrance,  Natural Preservative.

I would like to try the BoBeam Condish


----------



## Lita

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Lita
> 
> Imma try Mission:Condition Candy Hair mixed with the Honey Marshmallow tomorrow to test out that Combo.




IDareT'sHair Keep us posted with that combo,sounds interesting...


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

She's known for Shampoo Bars, but a year or so ago I started buying her Hair Rootz Hair Oil (you know I love a good Oil).  

And now, she's slowly adding more stuff and has a couple DC'ers out.

Her CS is Excellent!  Shipping is cheap & fast.  Great Vendor.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Lita

Yeah, I'm interested in trying that Hair Candy mixed with several of her DC'ers.  Trying them alone & mixed.  

I still have the Banana Kisses I need to get to. 

Which actually smells more like Chocolate than Banana.


----------



## Lita

curlyhersheygirl said:


> Lita & IDareT'sHair I'm also only sticking with products that work. I'm not sure if I'll try anyone new in 2015.
> 
> Sent from my XT1080 using LHCF



curlyhersheygirl I will only try something new if it has incredible ingredients, but I have a lot of products with incredible ingredients...Lol..


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Lita said:


> I will only try something new if it has incredible ingredients, *but I have a lot of products with incredible ingredients...Lol..*
> 
> 
> Happy Hair Growing!


 
Lita

You Betta PREACH!  That ain't never been the issue.


----------



## Lita

IDareT'sHair said:


> Lita
> 
> Yeah, I'm interested in trying that Hair Candy mixed with several of her DC'ers.  Trying them alone & mixed.
> 
> I still have the Banana Kisses I need to get to.
> 
> Which actually smells more like Chocolate than Banana.




IDareT'sHair Mission Condition banana buttermilk leave in is nice,especially if you plan to use heat..Gives a coated kind of feeling...


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Brownie518

I'm about to make a quick list of some things I want to get soon. Topping the list is my SD order, LOL!!!




But, I do want some more APB, SSI, and may try Bobeam


----------



## Lita

IDareT'sHair said:


> Lita
> 
> You Betta PREACH!  That ain't never been the issue.



IDareT'sHair Gurl,I know...Lol..



Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> I'm about to make a quick list of some things I want to get soon. *Topping the list is my SD order, LOL!!!*


 
Brownie518

Hmph.


----------



## Lita

Brownie518 said:


> I'm about to make a quick list of some things I want to get soon. Topping the list is my SD order, LOL!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But, I do want some more APB, SSI, and may try Bobeam



Brownie518 Are you going to make a purchase before the New Year..



Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Lita

I am going to shopping my Stash _Hard_ this Winter. There are so many things I'd like to clear out. 

And its not because I don't like them, but because I've had them a while.

I still need to get to x2 16oz Jars of BM Bee-U-Ti-ful DC'er (which I love).  

I've been holding on to several HQS, Naturelle Grow DC'ers and some other things I really, really need to get to, that I've had for a while.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

Don't forget to add that Coriander & Fig Grease to your SSI List.  

I might have to buy that one V-Day or whenever they reopen.


----------



## Lita

IDareT'sHair I gave a lot of my products away...Have 3 boxes left..Lol..


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Lita said:


> curlyhersheygirl I will only try something new if it has incredible ingredients, but I have a lot of products with incredible ingredients...Lol..
> 
> Happy Hair Growing!


Lita I hear ya lol.  The newbies have to come real good to get our attention.

Sent from my XT1080 using LHCF


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Lita

Yeah, but I bet them x3 boxes are filled to the Brim.

If I keep using up stuff, I should be in good shape by Spring/Summer.  

I'm just glad I didn't buy a bunch of DC'ers BF etc....

That's my weakness and I usually go HAM on those.  But I actually did okay.

I think I also got over having 50-11 back ups (which was a huge problem for me) and I'm now content with 1 or 2 back ups.

So, I have grown!


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

What oils from APB do y'all like for sealing?

Sent from my XT1080 using LHCF


----------



## Brownie518

Lita said:


> @Brownie518 Are you going to make a purchase before the New Year..
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Hair Growing!


Lita

I doubt it..I'm working through Thursday so I'll probably wait until I get some rest Friday morning then get down


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl

I think each year, we are evolving.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> Lita
> 
> Yeah, but I bet them x3 boxes are filled to the Brim.
> 
> If I keep using up stuff, I should be in good shape by Spring/Summer.
> 
> I'm just glad I didn't buy a bunch of DC'ers BF etc....
> 
> That's my weakness and I usually go HAM on those.  But I actually did okay.
> 
> I think I also got over having 50-11 back ups (which was a huge problem for me) and I'm now content with 1 or 2 back ups.
> 
> So, I have grown!



IDareT'sHair I have also decided to cut back on multiples. That really did me in before. I'm trying to purchase just two or three at a time depending on the size of product.

Sent from my XT1080 using LHCF


----------



## natura87

Mission Condition's Goji Berry Silk  works well with heat too.  I wish this came in/I bought a larger size.


Like 16 ounces.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> I doubt it..I'm working through Thursday *so I'll probably wait until I get some rest Friday morning then get down *


 

Brownie518

And YOU know how to get all the way down too!


----------



## Lita

IDareT'sHair Yes the 3 boxes are full..Lol..

curlyhersheygirl APB not easily broken oil,ayurvedic oil & green house is pretty good...

Brownie518 It looks like your going to start the New Year right...



Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *I have also decided to cut back on multiples. That really did me in before. I'm trying to purchase just two or three at a time depending on the size of product.*
> 
> Sent from my XT1080 using LHCF


 
curlyhersheygirl

Gurl...them back ups to the back ups to the back ups can be a real problem.



natura87 said:


> *Mission Condition's Goji Berry Silk works well with heat too.  I wish this came in/I bought a larger size.*
> 
> 
> *Like 16 ounces*.


 
natura87

That one got a lot of good reviews!  I think in her description she said it worked well with Heat.


----------



## natura87

natura87

That one got a lot of good reviews!  I think in her description she said it worked well with Heat.[/QUOTE]

Really? I didn't read alla that. It looked like it would smell nice so I clicked BUY!!  It had my hair feeling amazing.


----------



## bajandoc86

My APB stuff smells soooo gooooood! 

How y'all doing tonight?


----------



## natura87

bajandoc86 said:


> My APB stuff smells soooo gooooood!
> 
> How y'all doing tonight?



Its 11:16 am. 

I am looking forward to my vacation.  I might get my hair professionally straightened later in the week.  I played with my Alikay Naturals Creme Brulee last night so I want to see how that turbs out.

Oh and your hair is awesome.  I'm jealous.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl  Good Question. 

I may revisit APB's Oils and stuff again later in '15.  

I have quite a few KV Oils to get through 1st though.  As well as a couple HV Oils.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Lita Thanks for those, I'm trying to finalize my list

Sent from my XT1080 using LHCF


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> curlyhersheygirl  Good Question.
> 
> I may revisit APB's Oils and stuff again later in '15.
> 
> I have quite a few KV Oils to get through 1st though.  As well as a couple HV Oils.



IDareT'sHair I'm primarily using KV oils when I DC. I realized that I'm down to just a 4oz bottle of oil for sealing so I'll get some APB oil for that.

Sent from my XT1080 using LHCF


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl

Are you letting your Hair grow back out or are you keeping it cut?


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> And YOU know how to get all the way down too!


IDareT'sHair

Don't I??  First thing I need to get is HTN Oil and Lotion  I'm sitting here now making a Bobeam and SSI list


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl

Yeah, I have several KV Oils and CoCasta and Avosoya Oil.  

Those may be my only "Blends".   I think I also have a Marie Dean Oil Blend too.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> curlyhersheygirl
> 
> Are you letting your Hair grow back out or are you keeping it cut?



IDareT'sHair I've been letting it grow out since the last cut back in March. Its now a tapered fro.

Sent from my XT1080 using LHCF


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> Don't I??  *First thing I need to get is HTN Oil* and Lotion  I'm sitting here now making a Bobeam and SSI list


 
You making me want this Brownie518 

If I got it, I'd get it from AveYou so I could use FIVE for 15% and $5.00 Shipping.


----------



## natura87

I have gone a whole year without receiving packages at work. Within the last 2 weeks for some reason 3 have shown up at work when they should have been delivered to my apt..all are hair related.  My boss was like "Oooh What is this? " Itold her they are Christmas gifts..she need not know that I bought them for myself. 

I hope my Soultanicals is sent to my home because the box may be big.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> curlyhersheygirl
> 
> Yeah, I have several KV Oils and CoCasta and Avosoya Oil.
> 
> Those may be my only "Blends".   I think I also have a Marie Dean Oil Blend too.



IDareT'sHair I had some MD oils on my list but passed since she didn't have a sale. Also those oils are now $12 and $14 for 4oz.

Sent from my XT1080 using LHCF


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl

Imma pull mine out for tomorrow and start using it with my DC'er.  

The last time I checked, it had lost its scent.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> You making me want this @Brownie518
> 
> If I got it, I'd get it from AveYou so I could use FIVE for 15% and $5.00 Shipping.



 Yep. You know I like my discounts


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> WOW!  That was nice!  You Laid her out.
> 
> *Although I know you were just making more room for more stuf*f


----------



## Brownie518

OH..I want to try the new Naturelle Grow DC - Hibiscus & Honey


----------



## natura87

The Alikay Naturals Creme Brulee is okay. It takes forever to dry and it doesnt give me the feels that I like to feel. There was no shine, medium hold. Ill finish the jar but overall. .its meh. I wanted to love it.

Maybe if I had a finer hair texture it would work.  My hair looked dry. It didn't feeeeel dry perse but at the same time it lacked the usual moisture and shine I get from everything else in my arsenal.


----------



## Froreal3

Just grabbed a couple things from the Jakeala sale. 

Nappy Butta in Peach Bellini and Ayurvedic oil in Coconut Lime Verbena
I also got another Amala Shea Parfait in Clean Cotton (had to have more of this in my life).


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *OH..I want to try the new Naturelle Grow DC - Hibiscus & Honey*


 
Brownie518

Oooo That sounds Delicious.  I want this too.  Any Sales?  

I didn't know she had some new stuff!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

natura87 said:


> *The Alikay Naturals Creme Brulee is okay. It takes forever to dry and it doesnt give me the feels that I like to feel. There was no shine, medium hold. Ill finish the jar but overall. .its meh. I wanted to love it.*


 
natura87

This hasn't been getting very good reviews.


----------



## natura87

IDareT'sHair said:


> natura87
> 
> This hasn't been getting very good reviews.



erplexed I had such high expectations because it looks nice   but it left a lot to be desired. I'll finish it up but I don't think that I will repurchase. 

I doctored up my old Double Dutch Hair Yum( that was as hard as a rock) with Sunflower Oil and the Shea Moisture Hair Elixer (beige bottle) so now it is hopefully a consistency I can use. I mixed it in my blender until it was a whip the consistency of a Frosty from Wendy's.  It looked just like it too.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

natura87

Yeah.  Most of the Alikay reviews have been hit or miss.  

I think the Honey Sage DC'er gets good reviews.

And the Hair Parfait, I think also gets pretty decent reviews.  

I hope the Knots Be Gone (detangler) is good.

I read the Lemongrass one was excellent.  But I was afraid to try it (because of the Lemongrass).


----------



## natura87

IDareT'sHair said:


> natura87
> 
> Yeah.  Most of the Alikay reviews have been hit or miss.
> 
> I think the Honey Sage DC'er gets good reviews.
> 
> And the Hair Parfait, I think also gets pretty decent reviews.
> 
> I hope the Knots Be Gone (detangler) is good.
> 
> I read the Lemongrass one was excellent.  But I was afraid to try it (because of the Lemongrass).



Everything else I love..its just the Creme Brulee. ...its not bad but its not good. It's just meh....and I will not be paying international shipping prices for meh products.


----------



## natura87

I want to buy more hair products.  Curlmart shipping is tryna kill me though. 40 dollas shipping for 30 dollas of products.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Lita

I did the Candy Hair/Honey Marshmallow mix today with Steam.  Under the Steamer now actually.

Will know more after I rinse & dry.

So far, I've tried the Candy Hair as a Pre-Rx, alone & mixed with other M:C DC'ers.  

The only one I haven't tried alone or mixed yet is the Banana Kisses.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Lita

What's Up?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Used: HTN Lotion, MHC Buttery Soy & KeraVada Oil today.  

Nice trifecta.  I may stick with this for a while.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My Pomade Shop (Coffee Pomade - Hawaiian Plumeria shipped)


----------



## bajandoc86

Why oh why have I only just finished steaming in my henna and it's nearly 9 pm? UGH. I need to hurry up and get done tonight. I refuse to DC overnight.


----------



## natura87

The doctored hair yum is now a delicious oily whipped consistency.  It melts upon contact.  I'll use it for hair and body.


----------



## natura87

Moniques natural hair boutique has 75% off clearance items.  My order went from 80 to 12 bucks.  Id buy but they won't ship to me. It ends on the second.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My BoBeam DC'er is out for Delivery!


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair said:


> My BoBeam DC'er is out for Delivery!


 
Mine should be too...lemme check

ETA:  out for delivery!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Decided to make my last Purchase of 2014 with Hairveda!  

That's Right BJ gettin' da' dollas.....:dollar:

x3 GTB
x2 Moist 24/7


----------



## Froreal3

Picked up some APB stuff:
Quinoa oil in Almond Macaroon
Green Powerhouse oil in Coconut Lime Verbena
2x Annabelle's Leave in Spray (Cran Peach Vanilla & Amber Romance)
2x Buttas (Cran Peach Vanilla & Amber Romance) 

...and some buttas from LG...
1 Tea Coco
1 Whipped Marshmallows
1 Amla
1 Green Magic Cream

I need to stay out the buttas thread. 

I also got a couple fragrance oils from Amazon to doctor up these stinky sulfur things (Green Magic and NJoy oil).


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75

Hey G!

Froreal3

Chile...the way you been haulin' you need to stay out of all the Threads


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair Hey   Tryna get these last purchases for da one fo' complete.  I want something else :scratchch


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75

What you thinkin' 'bout gettin'?


----------



## felic1

Happy New Year's Ladies!


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair said:


> Golden75
> 
> What you thinkin' 'bout gettin'?



IDareT'sHair I got a few things from APB, and just ordered from Natural Oasis.  Wanted to try this line for a while and it's 50% off, today is the last day I believe.  I feel like I want something else.  WHAT IS WRONG WITH ME!!!


----------



## Froreal3

IDareT'sHair said:


> Golden75
> 
> Hey G!
> 
> Froreal3
> 
> Chile...the way you been haulin' you need to stay out of all the Threads



Lol right!  I just had the buying itch because I'm on vacation.  I jus got three Komaza Protein Strengtheners.  I'm really happy now!

Sent from my Snow White Frost Galaxy S4 using LHCF


----------



## Froreal3

Golden75 said:


> IDareT'sHair I got a few things from APB, and just ordered from Natural Oasis.  Wanted to try this line for a while and it's 50% off, today is the last day I believe.  I feel like I want something else.  WHAT IS WRONG WITH ME!!!



Nothing.  It's those yummy scents and the way the goodies make your hair feel.  It's like crack.

Sent from my Snow White Frost Galaxy S4 using LHCF


----------



## Beamodel

My silk dreams order arrived today... Yea, I'm done with them. I'm not with waiting over a month for hair products. 

If I ever get some again, it will be from pampered & twisted


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel

Hi Lady!  Happy New Year!  

I was wondering where you were?

Glad your stuff finally arrived.


----------



## Ltown

Happy New Year ladies!


----------



## divachyk

Happy New Year Ladies!

I rounded off the year with 6 pairs of dress pants from New York & Company. 

I shopped the BSS for a few wigs...got a few ideas...will order online. Those will be my first purchases of 2015.

IDareT'sHair, it's our Birthday Month -- turn up time.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair said:


> Beamodel  Hi Lady!  Happy New Year!   I was wondering where you were?  Glad your stuff finally arrived.



Happy New Year 

IDareT'sHair
I had a death in my family so I had been MIA


----------



## bajandoc86

Happy New Year Ladies!! 

Beamodel my condolences.


----------



## natura87

No hair purchases but I stopped in Lush and grabbed a few things. It's been a while.


----------



## Froreal3

Happy New Year ladies!

Beamodel sorry to hear that


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Happy New Year Divas  May this year bring bountiful blessings to you all.

Beamodel I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Beamodel

Thank you beauties 

bajandoc86
Froreal3
curlyhersheygirl


----------



## Ltown

Beamodel said:


> Happy New Year
> 
> IDareT'sHair
> I had a death in my family so I had been MIA


Beamodel, sorry for your loss.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel

So Sorry Sis.  My Sympathies.


----------



## Beamodel

Ltown
IDareT'sHair

Thank you very much


----------



## Brownie518

So sorry, B. Thoughts and prayers are with you and your family

Beamodel


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

Happy 2015 Brownie


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> Happy 2015 Brownie



Hey, T! Happy New Year to everyone 

I'm here at work doing OT..finally my last day. I'm tired. 12 hour nights


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

How's that 2015 Stash lookin'?


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair

Stash is looking alright. Only concern is KV oils...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

KV Oils =


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

My 'concern' would be Deep Conditioners.  

l really need to get control of that.

I should finish up several things tomorrow.


----------



## Brownie518

I need a couple alternate DCs, for real. I'm going to get a couple tomorrow. 

IDareT'sHair

I think my SD shipped.....


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

I think I have more DC'ers more than anything else.  

I need to get that under control.

OT: You know NG has 25%?   I have the Honey Hibiscus DC'er sitting in a NG Cart.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair

I used to have nuff DCs, as you well know LOL! I'm slidin over and get some NG. I have that same DC in my cart...


----------



## Brownie518

What's the NG code?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

Isn't it on the site?  I think it's in the January Sales Thread.


----------



## Brownie518

I didnt see it..let me go check


----------



## Brownie518

It's NY2015...I got it in the sales thread, thanks, T!!

I got the Honey DC, plus that Lemon Detox cleanser and Slippery Elm DC. I also got some APB rolleyes..just a pudding, a leave in and the broccoli hair creme  Now, I just need to order some Hydratherma Naturals.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

Have you used the Lemon Detox before?  I heard it's excellent!

I haven't made a purchase yet (in 2015).  

I was going to get some HV last night and didn't get it in before the clock struck Midnight.

I still might get it (or wait).  I want(ed) some more Green Tea Butter.  

Used up the last of my HV GTB (no back ups)


----------



## Babygrowth

Beamodel sorry for your loss honey.


----------



## Beamodel

Brownie518
Babygrowth

Thank you. I really appreciate it


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Should use up tomorrow:
x1 M:C TerraForma (1-2 back ups)
x1 Cranberry Cheapskate (x2 back ups) Will use these up to rinse out Henna
x1 HQS Brazilian Cocoa & Honey Cleansing Conditioner (x1 back up)


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair

Oooh, how is that Brazilian Cocoa and Honey DC? That sounds interesting. 

Oh, I don't think I've ever used that Lemon Detox from NG. I'll let you know how it is.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

The HQS Brazilian Cocoa and Honey is a Cleansing Conditioner.  Very nice.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Used Up:
x1 M:C TerraForma
x1 M:C Cranberry Cheapskate
x1 Lee Stafford

Several back ups of each.


----------



## Eisani

IDareT'sHair said:


> Eisani
> 
> You got a lot of Homework to do on some of the new vendors out there *can't have you out there slippin' on that pj tip*
> 
> Jakeala (ETSY)
> BlueRozeBeauty
> J. Monique Naturals
> Annabelle's Perfect Blends (ETSY)
> Bel Nouvo
> 
> There are more.  Gotta think of them.:scratchch


Lawd I'm nervous. I've been doing so well keeping that PJ demon on check  everything looks delish! 

I hope everyone had a great holiday! My daughter spent it in Houston, boo and I were in Pensacola for a few days then went on to NOLA to see his family. Got home last night, came to work like a dummy   I think I'm about to excuse myself.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Eisani

Sounds like you & the family had a good Holiday!

Yaaasssss.....it's time for you to get back on yo' PJ Grind.


----------



## natura87

I received my Soultanicals.  The package looked like it fought a war but the box is intact. Maybe US Customs rifled through it?

The new Double Dutch Hair Yum looks nothing like the previous brown one I had that was as hard as a rock.  This one is white and looks more like the Knot Butta.  Im confused. 

Ugh Soultanicals. .it should not take over 1 month for this. Too bad my hair loves these products.


----------



## Froreal3

Can't believe I'm back from vacation.  I am trying to get my mind back in the work mindset. 

Anyway, I got some stuff from SD to make it all better...

1 Razzberry Coconut Affair (staple)
2 Mocha Bling Butter (staple)
Wheat Germ Butter Conditioner Dream Big (staple)
1 Mocha Silk Hair Milk (new to me)
1 Go Moist Shampoo (new to me)

I think I'm gonna put some of these dcs and leave ins/moisturizers in the crisper.

Today I'm doing my the whole nine to my hair. I haven't removed my twists in two weeks. So far so good with my hands off regimen. 

@IDareT'sHair the NG Lemon Detox reminds me of HV Amala Cream Rinse in consistency, color, and performance. It is very cleansing and obviously smells like lemons.

ETA: My Komaza shipped


----------



## Golden75

Finished HV Methi Step 1, no back ups.  Didn't have enough for even a section of hair so mixed in some MC Caramel & Terra Forma.

So far the MC products aren't bad. Love the Terra Forma consistency.  Will use Arabian Nights as my leave-in.  First time I used it, I was unimpressed, second time it was much better.  DCing now with APB Blueberry.  Prob have 1-1/2 uses left.

Going to try not to buy till Mothers Day.


----------



## Froreal3

^^Yeah, I'm done till Mother's Day too Golden75. I bought a lot of new stuff in addition to old staples. I have no interest for anything...since I pretty much have everything.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Froreal3

Great review on the NG Lemon Detox. You know I can't do Citrus. 

Yet & still this product gets great reviews for those who can use it.

Love Amala Cleanse.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75 said:


> *Going to try not to buy till Mothers Day.*


 


Froreal3 said:


> *^^Yeah, I'm done till Mother's Day too.*


 
Golden75 Froreal3

Ya'll really need to stop lyin'


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

Pulled out my last & final Jar of: 'It's Perfectly Natural' Tealightful Shine Pomade.

I put 1/2 of it into a small container.  

I shole wish someone could 'dup' IPN's Tealightful Shine Pomade and IPN's Root Food.


----------



## Froreal3

^^^@IDareT'sHair  From over two years ago?!  

Used up Komaza Protein Strengthener and APB Broccoli Smoothing Conditioner. 3 Backs ups of the former on the way.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Froreal3

Yep.  That's the one. 

Lawd...I hate(d) to open it.  Especially since I have not found a suitable replacement.erplexed


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Used up the following

4oz HH sprout ( 1 8oz backup)
8oz SD Shea what deux ( no backup)
16oz Ynobe amla & nettle DC ( multiple backups)
16oz HV sitranillnah ( multiple backups)
8oz APB blueberry LI ( multiple backups in various versions)
8oz KV black coffee oil ( multiple backups in various versions)
12oz CJ smoothing lotion ( no back ups)
1L Elucence conditioner ( backups on the way)

I'll use up a few more things by the end of the month.

Sent from my XT1080 using LHCF


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl

Hey Curly!

Ya'll been jammin' usin' up stuff.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl

I wanna get out of here and look for that TEK Brush, but it's pouring down rain.


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair Imma stick to this   I have a ton of products to play with and a few more on the way   Will break for Bekura, SSI, MHC. I'm reserving that now! 

Also finished Apple sorghum, have several backups.

Need to refridge these MC products


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Found my TEK Brush

Beamodel

Thank you!


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair I'm glad you found it.

Sent from my XT1080 using LHCF


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair said:


> Found my TEK Brush Beamodel  Thank you!



IDareT'sHair

I'm glad you was able to locate one. I truly love that brush. I use it as a brush and a comb lol. Mero me posted on when you begin to use it.


----------



## natura87

I had planned on trying a new style on my hair but that's out of the question. Had a bit of an injury at church this morning.  I fought the stairs and the stairs won. On the way down I thought "Oh I hope I dont fall"...then I fell.

 My left hand is in a brace for the rest of the week.

I have 1 more use of the Ynobe DC, not a repurchase.  Its good but meh. Its nothing to write home about. Still loving the Knot Butta.


----------



## Froreal3

IDareT'sHair Glad you found the Tek brush. I have two styles now.

natura87 Sorry about your accident! That absolutely sucks! Feel better soon.

As for me, between washing both mine and dd's hair today, we used up APB Broccoli hair cream and APB Broccoli Smoothing Conditioner. I like both of these products. Will be repurchasing.


----------



## froingforward

This week I used up:

1 Desert Essence Apple Ginger Conditioner
1 AOHSR (very old bottle)
1 CJ Curl Rehab


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I have x4 Mission Condition DC'ers open (3 is usually my limiterplexed).  

I need to work on these until they're gone:
Tropical Fruit Punch
Candy Hair
Honey Marshmallow
Banana Kisses

I'll mix Candy Hair with Banana Kisses this wash day.  

I should finish up Candy Hair 1st (I think I might have x1 more?) 

Interested in trying M:C Caramel Tx.  But that will have to wait.  

I have some CJ "Repair Me" open I want to use up first.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Froreal3

I'd like to pick up another TEK Brush (back up) 

I returned the Round one for the paddle type.  

Would like at least one more detangling type.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair

I'm using MC Caramel Treatment today.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel

Ooooo Great Bea!  Excellent.

Let me know what you think.  What you use.  And what you followed up with.

I wanna know everything.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl

Mernin' Ms. Curly!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I read in another Thread someone said their M:C spoiled/molded.  

I'm not too worried about that because I have it all in the Fridge.

I will be monitoring it once I start using the Buttercreme Dream because I will be keeping it out.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair Hey sis.
I didn't read about MC products spoiling, I'll keep a close eye on the stuff I have.

Sent from my XT1080 using LHCF


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair said:


> I read in another Thread someone said their M:C spoiled/molded.  I'm not too worried about that because I have it all in the Fridge.  I will be monitoring it once I start using the Buttercreme Dream because I will be keeping it out.



IDareT'sHair

My sons curl quech has water in it constantly and it separates however it has not spoiled or molded. It's not in the fridge either because he uses it daily. 

That stuff keeps his hair so soft and moisturized. And semi defines his curls. I wish I had more of that for him. 

My two caramel protein treatments have not been in the fridge but I normally put my handmade sun there though. The cheapskate conditioners I have, I am giving them away along with the goji Berry. I'm only keeping ine goji Berry. I really like it but I only need a dab or else my hair will be greasy and weighed down.


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair i usually try to use older stuff first but I think I'll try to knock out this MC stuff.  I'll be :heated: if these products spoil.

FroReal which 2 styles of Tek do you have?  I have the oval.  Kicking myself for not getting this months ago in lieu of the 2 denmans.


----------



## Golden75

Beamodel I notice with the MC arabian nights that using too much hair will feel greasy/oily too.


----------



## Beamodel

Golden75

Most of her products are filled with oils as the first few ingredients. That might be why. I guess we just need to be very light handed. 

I still like the products though


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl 

Yeah, some one said in the Hits Or Misses Thread their M:C Spoiled.

Beamodel That's Great. I knew DD was using some of the products.  

I don't think I'll have a problem with mold/spoilage but wanted to mention it.

I just remembered I have x2 Goji's. 

But you know I'm heavy-handed and you are super light-handed with stuff.

Golden75

Yeah, keep your eye on those products.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel

I definitely agree with your original assessment.  Cranberry Cheapskate is my 'least' favorite from this line.

I've been using it as a final R/O and when I Henna, I'll use a bottle to rinse it out with.


----------



## Froreal3

Golden75  I have the oval and the long teeth rectangular one. I haven't opened the box to the rectangular one yet since I just ordered it.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair said:


> Beamodel  I definitely agree with your original assessment.  Cranberry Cheapskate is my 'least' favorite from this line.  I've been using it as a final R/O and when I Henna, I'll use a bottle to rinse it out with.



IDareT'sHair

Yea, it's decent. I hadn't tried it as a rinse out and I most likely won't since its in my box that I'm giving away. It was just too greasy for me but I still think I has a place in someone's regime.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel

I'll be using it next time I Hendigo to try to use it up.  Hopefully, it will do a decent job removing Henna/Indigo.

I have x2 bottles left.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair

Please keep me posted. I'm interested in how it will perform. Thank you


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel

FYI - Still using & loving Pure Pumpkin Seed Oil.  I just used some.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel

Are you using the Caramel with or without Heat?


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair said:


> Beamodel  FYI - Still using & loving Pure Pumpkin Seed Oil.  I just used some.



IDareT'sHair

I've been using APB pumpkin seed oil. I really love her oils and you know I'm not an oil head lol


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair said:


> Beamodel  Are you using the Caramel with or without Heat?



IDareT'sHair

I'm not sure yet. I don't know if I'm gonna do it in wet or dry hair either. I'm gonna read her directions and follow what she says. 

(If they are directions on the bottle)


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel said:


> @IDareT'sHair
> 
> I've been using APB pumpkin seed oil. I really love her oils *and you know I'm not an oil head lol*


 
Beamodel

You are DEFINITELY NOT a Grease-Head! 

I use enough for the both of us.



Beamodel said:


> I'm not sure yet. I don't know if I'm gonna do it in wet or dry hair either. I'm gonna read her directions and follow what she says.
> 
> *(If they are directions on the bottle)*


 
Beamodel

I'm sure there are 'scant' directions.  Lemme go look.  I want to smell it anyway.


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair Beamodel I used the caramel yesterday mixed with HV mehti & a lil terra.  That caramel is very runny.  It says you can mix into other conditioners, so I may use it that way to decrease mess/runniness.  I poured the still runny concoction to an applicator bottle and applied in the shower.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel

Read the directions. 

It has some super great ingredients, so I hope it works well.  Everything sounds wonderful.

Golden75

What you doing G?  You sure hauled hard the last few days.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75 said:


> *I used the caramel yesterday mixed with HV mehti & a lil terra. That caramel is very runny. It says you can mix into other conditioners, so I may use it that way to decrease mess/runniness. I poured the still runny concoction to an applicator bottle and applied in the shower.*


 
@Golden75

Clawd....I hate runny.erplexed I'll apply & head straight to the dryer. 

Nice Review. It was 'runny' if you could pour it into an Applicator Bottle.


----------



## Beamodel

I want to try Jakeala's Loose Tutti stuff today too


----------



## Beamodel

Golden75

Did you like it? I might mix it with bask whiskey then. Or probably not. Bask whiskey is amazing all by itself.


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair I was trying to haul before 2015 but that didn't work.  Got my last purchases in before I put my paynah on lock!

I can't stand drippy runny stuff either.  I may try it straight next time.


----------



## Golden75

Beamodel said:


> Golden75  Did you like it? I might mix it with bask whiskey then. Or probably not. Bask whiskey is amazing all by itself.



Beamodel I think I like it, but will test it again.  My hair was super soft but it knida felt that way after every wash step.  Hair def felt nice after rinsing the protein mix.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel

Keep me posted on that one too.  

I hate 'messy' and I read a post where someone said it was extremely 'messy'.

I don't find YAM or M:C Candy Hair to be 'messy', so if it's anything like that, I should be good.

I'm concerned that J. Monique Naturals Organic Dead Sea Mask might be a little messy too.

I've been thinking about putting it on the Exchange Forum.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair

I could easily see how it could be messy. It's very loose soupy like. My sister had spilled some of mines when she opened the jar.


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair YAM & Hair Candy are thicker. This is skrait liquid, no thickner.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75

Yeah, like I said, none of the products are what I would consider _ bad-bad_.  

Definitely good at the close-out price.  

Chances are, I probably wouldn't pay full price for any thing I've tried so far.

I do love that HempAde though.

Girl, you hauled your behind off.  I hope you can make it until M-Day.  

Or SSI-Day or whatever exemptions you gave yourself?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel said:


> *I could easily see how it could be messy. It's very loose soupy like. My sister had spilled some of mines when she opened the jar.*


 
Beamodel

Interesting.  I got one in Raspberry Champagne and I forget the other scent, but both smell delicious.



Golden75 said:


> *YAM & Hair Candy are thicker. This is skrait liquid, no thickner.*


 
Golden75

This is 'loose'.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Speaking of Jakeala Products - that Hibiscus Cleansing Conditioner is thebomb.org

It is super nice. Pudding like. Cleanses super well and smells absolutely delicious. 

One of my favorite Cleansing Conditioners right now.

I still need to try: Shea Parfait and the Nappy Hair Butters.


----------



## Ltown

Hello ladies! I used up HV methi tea conditioner, no backups.  No new buys for me so far, but I do stalk the sales ads for Shea moisture b1g1 nothing yet I missed the last one got my weekends mixed up.  Cvs usually have it every month 3rd week.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ltown

Thanks for that CVS tip Ltown.  I'll be watching that.  

I buy their Body Washes.

I'm also interested in trying the JBCO DC'er.  It got some decent reviews on YouTube.

I saw it a while back, (before seeing reviews) but didn't get it.


----------



## Ltown

IDareT'sHair said:


> Ltown
> 
> Thanks for that CVS tip Ltown.  I'll be watching that.
> 
> I buy their Body Washes.
> 
> I'm also interested in trying the JBCO DC'er.  It got some decent reviews on YouTube.
> 
> I saw it a while back, (before seeing reviews) but didn't get it.



IDareT'sHair, I will watch out for you too, I get the weekend paper just for sales  pj always hunting.    last month was holiday so hopefully the sales will start again.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ltown

Please do!  Thanks Ltown.


----------



## Beamodel

Ok I just washed my hair with Shea Moisture Restoration Shampoo and then applied MC Caramel Treatment. 

The caramel treatment is loose like V05 conditioners. My hair was soft after washing with the shampoo and now I'm under my heat therapy wrap with the caramel treatment. The directions say to apply for 30 min with heat. 

I will follow up with APB blueberry cheesecake dc mixed with Jakeala's loose tutti fruiti DC. 

More of my opinion will follow once I'm done


----------



## Beamodel

Used up APB Blueberry Cheesecake DC. 
No backups. Will repurchase once I've used up some of the other DCs in my stash. 

Mixing Jakeala's tutti frutti with my DC worked very well. My hair is currently air drying but it feels good so far. 

I really like the mission condition caramel protein treatment too. My hair felt very strong yet soft. 

Overall I had a great wash day...


----------



## Beamodel

Oh I used up APB marshmallow clouds spray. I have back ups but I might go purchase like two more.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel said:


> *and then applied MC Caramel Treatment. *
> 
> *The caramel treatment is loose like V05 conditioners. My hair was soft after washing with the shampoo and now I'm under my heat therapy wrap with the caramel treatment. The directions say to apply for 30 min with heat. *
> 
> *I will follow up with APB blueberry cheesecake dc mixed with Jakeala's loose tutti fruiti DC. *
> 
> *More of my opinion will follow once I'm done*


 
Beamodel

Great Review.



Beamodel said:


> *Used up APB Blueberry Cheesecake DC. *
> *No backups. Will repurchase once I've used up some of the other DCs in my stash. *
> 
> *Mixing Jakeala's tutti frutti with my DC worked very well. My hair is currently air drying but it feels good so far. *
> 
> *I really like the mission condition caramel protein treatment too. My hair felt very strong yet soft. *
> 
> *Overall I had a great wash day...*


 
Beamodel

I  Great Wash days!





Beamodel said:


> *Oh I used up APB marshmallow clouds spray. I have back ups but I might go purchase like two more.*


 
Beamodel

Are you getting x2 Marshmallow Clouds?  Or another scent? 

I'm seriously considering revisiting APB.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair

APB sprays have been by far the best spray I have ever encountered and you know I'm pretty picky (well my hair is, lol) 

I'm gonna get the amber romance and a frosted cupcake. Currently I have one cookie dough, marshmallow cloud, birthday cake and 1/2 bottle of pomegranate mango. 

I'm more of a cake bakery type of girl but the Pom mango smells delicious too.


----------



## Beamodel

By the way, my hair is completely dried and every single product I used tonight are all winners. 

My hair is so soft and Moisturized...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel

I'll take a closer look at the Sprays for Spring/Summer.  

I know your Hair is uber picky - but in a good kinda way


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel said:


> *and every single product I used tonight are all winners. *
> 
> *My hair is so soft and Moisturized...*


 
Beamodel

That's really good!  I'm glad all the products worked out nicely.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair

I'm glad I purchased two of the MC Caranel treatments but I think boss bag sells MC stuff too. You might be able to get more hemp pomade from there.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel

I think for Spring/Summer I will look at the Fruitier scents.  (instead of the cupcake-y ones).

I've been on a fruity kick for some reason lately.erplexed


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair

Fruity scents smell mouth watering too


----------



## oneastrocurlie

IDareT'sHair said:


> Beamodel
> 
> Keep me posted on that one too.
> 
> I hate 'messy' and I read a post where someone said it was extremely 'messy'.
> 
> I don't find YAM or M:C Candy Hair to be 'messy', so if it's anything like that, I should be good.
> 
> I'm concerned that J. Monique Naturals Organic Dead Sea Mask might be a little messy too.
> 
> I've been thinking about putting it on the Exchange Forum.



IDareT'sHair

Noooo try the J. Monique Mud Wash before you sell it lol.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel

How often are you planning to use the Caramel?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

oneastrocurlie

Welp. That means I have to keep it.  

I don't like selling 'used' stuff on the Exchange.

Maybe I'll keep it.  

I think that's why I set the price there (in case I changed my mind).


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair said:


> Beamodel  How often are you planning to use the Caramel?



IDareT'sHair

Maybe every other wash


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel

Good Strategy!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel

Did you get any of the Jakeala Nappy Butter or just the Parfait?

oneastrocurlie

I de-listed the J. Monique Dead Sea Organic Mask..


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair said:


> Beamodel  Did you get any of the Jakeala Nappy Butter or just the Parfait? oneastrocurlie  I de-listed the J. Monique Dead Sea Organic Mask..



IDareT'sHair

Just the parfait. That parfait will last me a million years. Notice you never hear me saying I used up xyz butter lol. I only use literally a dab. My hair is so fine I can't handle more than a dab


----------



## oneastrocurlie

IDareT'sHair said:


> Beamodel
> 
> Did you get any of the Jakeala Nappy Butter or just the Parfait?
> 
> oneastrocurlie
> 
> I de-listed the J. Monique Dead Sea Organic Mask..



I think you'll like it. It's not messy to me. One stir when I first got it got rid of the extra water. It's not soupy, more thick like a mud, which doesn't make it messy for me.


----------



## Lita

IDareT'sHair said:


> Lita
> 
> What's Up?



IDareT'sHair Hey,how was your New Year.. 

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita

Used up-

*Marie Dean Dcs all no replacements
*Mission Condition Marshmallow honey DC have 2x left


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita

Happy New Year...Wishing everyone all the best for 2015.


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Froreal3

@Beamodel I agree about those APB sprays. 

Anyway I came back from vacation to find these goodies from Island Kissez Etsy.

Fast shipping, great reasonably priced goodies, and good cs. She sent a little branded pouch and a handwritten note. Great personal touch. I have the soap and Body butter in beach petals scent. Smells light and summery. The soap is large. I also got the Orange peppermint hair lotion and matching oil. Sorry @IDareT'sHair no bueno for you. The scents are faint, but smell a little like citrus. That oil though? Looks to be a winner...love the substantial, yet still light consistency.

My favorite is the body butter. It is super thick and emollient...great for this dry winter weather. Will update more as I use the products.











Sent from my Snow White Frost Galaxy S4 using LHCF


----------



## natura87

I wanted to hate the Soultanicals Curling Custard. I really did.  Instead it gave me ny first real Wash and Go in 5 years of being natural.  

No crunch, minimal frizz,  runny but not sticky.  It's basically perfect.


----------



## divachyk

natura87 feel better!
Sorry for your loss Beamodel

Small victory: I used up APB Blueberry Cheesecake the other day. 

My newest love is Nexxus Humectress - both the brand and Sally's GVP are effective. It has made me put my handmades on the shelf (for now).


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Lita

Missed you. Glad you're back. 

All the Best in 2015!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel

I know you're a Buttas, Oils, Pomades dabber. 

You are right, I never hear you using up xyz buttas!

You know I'll kill a Butta' & a Oil & a Pomade & a Grease...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

natura87

You should just gone nah and order your ST'icals back ups.  Maybe you'll get them by Spring if you order now.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Froreal3

That Haul looks delish!  

I hope you enjoy everything.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@oneastrocurlie

Will keep you posted when I use the Dead Sea Mask. 

I had originally bought it to rotate with SM Purification Mask...which I use on dry hair as a co-cleanser.

Hopefully, this will work that way too.:crossfingers:


----------



## Froreal3

IDareT'sHair said:


> @natura87
> 
> You should just gone nah and order your ST'icals back ups.  Maybe you'll get them by Spring if you order now.



Leave that chile alone!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Froreal3

Hmph.

I'm just sayin'....If it were 'me' - I'd just go ahead and bite the bullet and order.

Most ST'ical products work on her hair very well, 

so I'd just gone nah (while I'm still in ship-shock) and re-order.  

Before too much time goes by and I snap out of it.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Froreal3
> 
> Hmph.
> 
> I'm just sayin'....If it were 'me' - I'd just go ahead and bite the bullet and order.
> 
> Most ST'ical products work on her hair very well,
> 
> so I'd just gone nah (while I'm still in ship-shock) and re-order.
> 
> Before too much time goes by and I snap out of it.


IDareT'sHair

ship shock!!!!


----------



## Brownie518

Has anyone gotten their SD yet???


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518

Ship-Shock =...

Yeah, folks have been getting their SD's and it's re-open


----------



## Brownie518

I looooove Mission's Terra Forma and Castor Blaster.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> I looooove Mission's Terra Forma *and Castor Blaster.*


 

@Brownie518

@Lita is always bragging about this one. I wish I would have gotten it


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> @Lita is always bragging about this one. I wish I would have gotten it


IDareT'sHair

I love it!!  I wish I had gotten more of her stuff before close.  Oh, I got my ship notice from the Naturelle Grow order I placed on friday.


----------



## Brownie518

Used up:

SD Razzberry Coconut
CD Monoi conditioner
Garnier Damage Eraser conditioner
APB Pudding
APB Hair creme


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> Ship-Shock =...
> 
> Yeah, folks have been getting their SD's and it's re-open



@IDareT'sHair

oh, really?? Hmmm...I might need to send a reminder then 

So HQS is still open? I don't know what made me think of that...

ETA:  shows shipped 12/30.....


----------



## Froreal3

Brownie518 said:


> Has anyone gotten their SD yet???



From when she just reopened? Nah, I don't expect that mess till another three weeks. Processing time is back to 7 - 14 business days. IF that processing days goes to 14, that is already three calendar weeks plus priority shipping (2 more days).


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> @IDareT'sHair
> 
> I love it!!  I wish I had gotten more of her stuff before close.  Oh, I got my ship notice from the Naturelle Grow order I placed on friday.


 
@Brownie518

Yeah, her stuff turned out to be really good. There are a few more things I ish I had gotten more of. 

@Beamodel @rileypak @Golden75 gave really good reviews of the Caramel Rx. 

Can't wait to try it!



Brownie518 said:


> *Used up:*
> 
> *SD Razzberry Coconut*
> *CD Monoi conditioner*
> *Garnier Damage Eraser conditioner*
> *APB Pudding*
> *APB Hair creme*


 
@Brownie518

Good use up list!



Brownie518 said:


> oh, really?? Hmmm...I might need to send a reminder then
> 
> *So HQS is still open? I don't know what made me think of that*...
> 
> ETA: shows shipped 12/30.....


 
@Brownie518

Imma start an HQS Thread in the Vendors Forum as soon as she reopens. 

She was suppose to reopen today and have a Sale some time this month.

Um..Yeah..you betta' check on that SD's


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair

Yeah, if it shipped 12/30, it should have been here. I didnt get a ship notice either. I'mma check paypal and see if there is any tracking info there. 

I think you mentioned some HQS DC that sounded good. I haven't checked them out all year..


----------



## Froreal3

IDareT'sHair is HQ still like ST in the shipping department?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518 It's the Cleansing Conditioner (Brazilian Chocolate & Manuka Honey)

@Froreal3 I don't remember them being like ST'icals in the shipping department?erplexed 

If they ever were, I was never affected by it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

Isn't that TerraForma nice?


----------



## Lita

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Lita
> 
> Missed you. Glad you're back.
> 
> All the Best in 2015!



IDareT'sHair Missed you too..Had a house full of kids for the holiday..


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita

Brownie518 said:


> I looooove Mission's Terra Forma and Castor Blaster.



Brownie518 I can't get enough castor blaster IDareT'sHair this stuff is awesome,my hair scalp responds very well to it.



Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Beamodel

Brownie518 said:


> Has anyone gotten their SD yet???



Brownie518

Mines arrived on the 31st.


----------



## natura87

IDareT'sHair said:


> natura87
> 
> You should just gone nah and order your ST'icals back ups.  Maybe you'll get them by Spring if you order now.



The sad thing is that you are absolutely right.


----------



## natura87

If the shipping was better Soultanicals would be my HG line for moisturizers, leaveins and stylers. I haven't tried any of their shampoo yet.

But since Ayo can't get right its just an occasional treat for my hair.


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> Isn't that TerraForma nice?


 

I love the consistency of the Terra Forma.  It's just so light and whippy! 

My Pretty Annoinet should be delivered today.  Hopefully the snow doesn't cause a delay.

Waiting on: APB, Natural Oasis, Jakaela


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75

I like a nice Pre-Poo Rx.  I should be rotating my TerraForma with SSI's Coconut Sorbet.

Lemme see....I'm waiting on:

Hairveda
Mielle Organics 
AveYou
My BASS Bamboo Brush and a 4oz bottle of ApoGhee 2 Step (ebay)


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair I do like the Sorbet as a pre-poo.  I've used it premarily in that form.  But I started using it as a sealer. Like it both ways.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75

I could not get into b.a.s.k. Apple Sorghum (which was suppose to also be a Pre-Rx).erplexed  

I just didn't know how to werk it. 

Aside from the scent, I just kinda thought it was meh.  Won't repurchase that one.

I see a lot of folks using the Sorbet as a sealant.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75

I still have an unopened jar of SheaTerra Organics Banana & Mongongo Oil Pre-Rx to dig into.

I also have a corner of an _'old'_ "Its Perfectly Natural" Black Molasses and something Pre-Rx.  

Imma finish it up tomorrow under Saran Wrap (while at work).  

I threw the jar away it was originally in, so I can't remember what all was in it except for the Black Strap Molasses.  

It looks like Baby-Poo.


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Golden75
> 
> I could not get into b.a.s.k. Apple Sorghum (which was suppose to also be a Pre-Rx).erplexed
> 
> I just didn't know how to werk it.
> 
> Aside from the scent, I just kinda thought it was meh. Won't repurchase that one.
> 
> I see a lot of folks using the Sorbet as a sealant.


 
IDareT'sHair  I love that Apple!  I never used it as a pre-poo Rx though. I'm thinking it would be nice with steaming.  But I always left it in as a sealer and/or as a leave-in oil rinse.  My hair def feels a different when I don't use it after washing. I will always keep this in my stash.


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Golden75
> 
> I still have an unopened jar of SheaTerra Organics Banana & Mongongo Oil Pre-Rx to dig into.
> 
> I also have a corner of an _'old'_ "Its Perfectly Natural" Black Molasses and something Pre-Rx.
> 
> Imma finish it up tomorrow under Saran Wrap (while at work).
> 
> I threw the jar away it was originally in, so I can't remember what all was in it except for the Black Strap Molasses.
> 
> It looks like Baby-Poo.


 
@IDareT'sHair Nah see, I didn't like the Banana & Mongongo. It did nothing for me. I may have a little left, need to look so I can finish it up.

ETA: I don't recall mine looking like baby poo .  Mine would separate instead of emulsifying when I rubbed/applied.  That was annoying.edu


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75 said:


> *I love that Apple! I never used it as a pre-poo Rx though. I'm thinking it would be nice with steaming. But I always left it in as a sealer and/or as a leave-in oil rinse. My hair def feels a different when I don't use it after washing. I will always keep this in my stash.*


 
@Golden75

See...we are opposites on this. 

I got more out of the Banana & Mongongo as oppose to the b.a.s.k. Apple Sorghum.



Golden75 said:


> *Nah see, I didn't like the Banana & Mongongo. It did nothing for me. I may have a little left, need to look so I can finish it up.*


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair I want to try the BASK poo. Did I add BASK to my no buy disclaimer


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75

That's the Frothy Coconut right?


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Golden75
> 
> That's the Frothy Coconut right?


 
IDareT'sHair Yes.  You know, just want to check it out, for research purposes


----------



## bajandoc86

FINALLY got my hands on my Soultanicals. Ugh. This ish better be good.

Also I finally got my Silk Dreams. It's been sitting at the post office for the last couple days and I been meh about picking it up. The wait kinda kills my pj excitement. I am thinking to steam tonight with it. Hmmm...


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Hey divas my CM order arrived so I'm just waiting on APB now.

I should be set for a few months; maybe until mother's day.

Sent from my XT1080 using LHCF


----------



## Brownie518

Golden75 said:


> @IDareT'sHair I do like the Sorbet as a pre-poo.  I've used it premarily in that form.  But I started using it as a sealer. Like it both ways.



 Sorbet is good, too. I need to check if I have one somewhere. I don't think so, though. I need to reup on that next time I hit them up

I wish I had about 5 more Terra Formas...

IDareT'sHair Golden75


----------



## Brownie518

Oh, I got my Silk Dreams and Naturelle Grow


----------



## Froreal3

Was organizing my stash today. Sister saw it and was like  erplexed   I did give away my Shea Moisture Coconut & Hibiscus Cowash to her. She likes that, so that is one less thing. 

Anyway, I put all my buttas in one container since I have so many. I like for everything to be in the right spot.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75  When I was referring to Baby Poo....I was talmbout It's Perfectly Natural's Black Strap Molasses Pre-Rx.  I think it also had Mustard Seed and some more stuff in it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Evening Ladies!

Where's errbody at?  I have no words for this Chill!  

Unbeweavable.

Used up a Claudie Pomade (right now no back ups).  

Trying to order a back up.


----------



## Froreal3

^^ This cold is rEEEdiculous.


----------



## natura87

How cold is it? Is it some sort of cold snap across the whole country? Stay safe, warm inside and turn up the heat if you must.

 Where I am its still a comfy 50 degrees. The wind is crazy though and the snow will come any day now.


----------



## natura87

Ive got a list of products to grab from Pampered Tendrils and I have not even made a dent in my Black Friday purchases. 

I want some Bel Nouvo,  Hairveda... APB if they carry it...

My Black Friday shopping has reignited the PJ within.


----------



## Froreal3

natura87 said:


> How cold is it? Is it some sort of cold snap across the whole country? Stay safe, warm inside and turn up the heat if you must.
> 
> Where I am its still a comfy 50 degrees. The wind is crazy though and the snow will come any day now.



50? Hmmph...I wish! It is warm right now at 26. Yesterday it was 8...yes, 8 degrees. It is snowing again right now...mad random. Least I got a parking spot. 

Sent from my Snow White Frost Galaxy S4 using LHCF


----------



## natura87

Froreal3 said:


> 50? Hmmph...I wish! It is warm right now at 26. Yesterday it was 8...yes, 8 degrees. It is snowing again right now...mad random. Least I got a parking spot.
> 
> Sent from my Snow White Frost Galaxy S4 using LHCF



Dang. That's terrible.  I hate the cold. Im hoping this winter is warm and goes by quickly.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Waiting On:
Hairveda (totally forgot about this)
AveYou (almost forgot about this)
Mielle Organics - which I got an email from saying due to frigid temperatures, shipping was being delayed


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Forgot about:
Cathy Howse UBH (Ultra Black Hair)


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Used Up: 

Mission:Condition's Honey Marshmallow (no back ups)

Will pull out next: J. Monique Naturals to use up = Organic Dead Sea Mask, Hibiscus & Broccoli and Jojoba DC'ers.

Also, J. Monique's Ginger Hair Butter


----------



## Beamodel

divachyk

I picked up two more wigs....

I wanted to remember what it felt like when I had my bob. Hopefully this will curb my sensation of wanting to cut my hair. 

Janet collection - Helen


----------



## Beamodel

divachyk 

Here is my other wig. This wig mimics my real hair so much. I still have to cut the lace and I will cut the length a little too.  

Freestress Equal - Simply


----------



## divachyk

Beamodel, those are gorgeous. Helen has been on my list for some time now. Do they look wiggy at all?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel

You look Great in those Ms. Lady!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

OT:  

I just opened a jar of my Jakeala Shea, Amala, Castor Parfait.  I'm in love.


----------



## Brownie518

Beamodel

Like those wigs!!!


----------



## Brownie518

Hey, everyone!!!

It's still sooo cold here!!! Single digits  Looks like next week will be more of the same. 

I got all my orders except my APB..I ordered that Broccoli Hair creme.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Can't wait for Jakeala's February's Sale on the Shea Amala Parfait.  

I've already made a mock cart.

I hope the discount is good.  She's added a lot of delicious sounding scents.


----------



## Beamodel

divachyk said:


> Beamodel, those are gorgeous. Helen has been on my list for some time now. Do they look wiggy at all?



divachyk

Helen does not have a realistic part but I'm feeling this wig so much. This will be my weekend wig. I am so in love with it. I was getting to itch to cut my hair back into a bob but this has cured it.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair

Thanks for the compliment. And yes that Jakeala's parfait is exceptionally amazing.


----------



## Beamodel

Brownie518 said:


> Beamodel  Like those wigs!!!



Brownie518

Thank you darling


----------



## natura87

It finally started snowing here but it's melted already. 

I need to learn how to flat twist and braid to my scalp.


----------



## Froreal3

My Jakeala that I ordered on 12/30 arrived yesterday. I have an Ayurvedic oil (coconut lime verbena), 4oz. Nappy Butter in peach bellini and an 8oz. Amala Shea Parfait in clean cotton scent. 

Waiting on APB and Silk Dreams.


Cute wigs! Beamodel. Helen reminds me of my Janet collection wicked wig. I will start wearing in February through March.

IDareT'sHair you had never used the Parfait before? I really love that stuff. The consistency is perfect. I have a second jar in the mail box from the BOGO50%. I didn't know she is having another sale in Feb. That's great. I don't think I will partake. I already have too many buttas.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Froreal3

Bought several but never used.  They were one of the first things I purchased from them.

The only product I've used so far, from that line, has been the Coffee Balm and the Bein Vert DC'er.


----------



## Froreal3

^^You like the coffee balm? IDareT'sHair?


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Used up the following this week 

2 16oz SSI avocado conditioner ( 2 backups)
8oz QB olive & honey balm ( no backup)
16oz QB CTDG ( 1 backup)

Sent from my XT1080 using LHCF


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Froreal3

I do. 

I read someone said they thought it was 'waxy', but I didn't get that 'feel' on fingers or hair.  

I like it.

The Coffee scent is not overbearing, but it's there.  I thought it is a nice Pomade/Balm as true to its name.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> Used up the following this week
> 
> 2 16oz SSI avocado conditioner ( 2 backups)
> *8oz QB olive & honey balm ( no backup)*
> 16oz QB CTDG ( 1 backup)
> 
> Sent from my XT1080 using LHCF


 
curlyhersheygirl

Hey Ms. Curly!

Are you repurchasing this?  I've had it a couple times (from Che), I like it.


----------



## Froreal3

Hmmm....that coffee balm sounds nice. I want to try her pomades. But that will probably be closer to mother's day. 

Oh yeah, used up SSI Riche Moisture Mask, 1 back up, will repurchase.


----------



## bajandoc86

Hey ladies! Happy Weekend! 

I am here at work struggling to stay awake. I will be off tomorrow and I need to wash and DC my hair but I don't want to spend all day dealing with my head. Hmmm. What to do? 

Definitely plan to use my SD Razz.


----------



## MileHighDiva

IDareT'sHair said:


> OT:
> 
> I just opened a jar of my Jakeala Shea, Amala, Castor Parfait.  I'm in love.



IDareT'sHair

I wish that you would stop spreading your  of Jakeala Shea Amla Castor Parfait throughout the forum, until I receive mine!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

MileHighDiva

What scents did you get?  

When I first ordered mine, she didn't have very many scents, Now I see she has a huge variety of scents!


----------



## MileHighDiva

IDareT'sHair said:


> MileHighDiva
> 
> What scents did you get?
> 
> When I first ordered mine, she didn't have very many scents, Now I see she has a huge variety of scents!



I ordered Almond Cookie and Pink Sugar Cookie...I can't wait to try it out.  Everyone is ranting & raving about it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

MileHighDiva

I'm glad she added additional scents to her offerings. 

I have a mock cart set for February, with all fruity scents.  

For some reason, I've been in a fruity mood.

I love that Raspberry Zinger.  I have a Tutti Honey Mask in that and in Pink Sugar.  (Not Pink Sugar Cookie).

I also have the Flaxseed Hibiscus Cleansing Conditioner in Pink Sugar and this time Raspberry/Vanilla.

The Pink Sugar is very nice.  Curious about the Pink Sugar Cookie?


----------



## MileHighDiva

IDareT'sHair

I wonder what the difference is between Pink Sugar and Pink Sugar Cookie...Do you think the changed the name of the fragrance?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@MileHighDiva

No, I saw them both offered yesterday as individual scent selections.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> curlyhersheygirl
> 
> Hey Ms. Curly!
> 
> Are you repurchasing this?  I've had it a couple times (from Che), I like it.



IDareT'sHair That's not a repurchase for me. We were only able to use it as a DC with another conditioner. As a sealant it weighed everyone's hair down too much and it also made the hair dry over time. I think with our New England weather products with too much humectants like honey or glycerin doesn't work well for us.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl

I only used it in the Summa'.  

Interesting about you all using it with (or as) a Deep Conditioner.:scratchch  

I wish I would have thought about trying it that way.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair It worked really well that way especially when you steam with it. Since I have so many other DC'ers that give great results there is no need to add this back to my stash.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl

Good Job using up stuff.  You're gettin' it done.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl

I also liked that QB Moringa one.  It was great to Steam with.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Waiting For:
AveYou
Hairveda
Mielle Organics
Claudie


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> curlyhersheygirl
> 
> I also liked that QB Moringa one.  It was great to Steam with.



IDareT'sHair I have one more in my stash. That is my favorite product from QB. I'm able to use it many different ways; great stuff.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> I have one more in my stash. *That is my favorite product from QB. I'm able to use it many different ways; great stuff.*


 
@curlyhersheygirl

I Agree. It is Super Nice.

I think Mothers Day will primarily be a SSI Re-Up.

Honestly, that is about the only thing I need to replenish in my stash.


----------



## natura87

Finally finished my 16oz Soultanicals Knot Sauce. 1  and 1/4 backup.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair I need SSI and DB. I'm trying to use up the last the Ynobe stuff I have in my stash and just focus on the super stars. My aim is to just have the best stuff in my stash in multiples.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

natura87 said:


> Finally finished my 16oz Soultanicals Knot Sauce. 1  and 1/4 backup.



natura87 I really liked that product but I can't deal with the vendor.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *My Aim is to just have the best stuff in my stash in multiples.*


 
curlyhersheygirl

Great Aim!  I can get with that!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

natura87 curlyhersheygirl

I want to try ST'icals Berry Dip.  

To add with my Oyin Handmade's Sugar Berries and J&B.

But Refuse to Deal........


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair I have a few ounces of two different oil blends from them. They are just wonderful but I had to move on. I thought by now she would have gotten her act together but nothing has changed.


----------



## Beamodel

Hi Ladies...

Used up Shea Moisture Restorative Poo. Not sure if I will repurchase only because the formula is different from when I had first purchased it. No back ups either. 

I only have the Manuka Honey Poo and some Cream of Nature Argon Poo left.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel

Great job using up something. 

Every little bit helps.  And it's one more thing gone.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair

Lol, I know right... You know I'm a slow user-upper


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel said:


> *... You know I'm a slow user-upper *


 
Beamodel

Shole Is!


----------



## Beamodel

Idatet'shair

Lol... I'm still air drying but mixing Jakeala tutti honey into JessiCurl DT is a winner. 

My hair feels so soft and moist. When I rinsed it out, it rinsed so easy and detangled too.


----------



## Daernyris

Evening ladies
I used up
Cantu cowash
KBB luscious locks hair mask
Neutrogena triple moisture daily deep conditioner
VO5 silky experiences shea cashmere shampoo

no backups to any of these products


----------



## natura87

curlyhersheygirl said:


> IDareT'sHair I have a few ounces of two different oil blends from them. They are just wonderful but I had to move on. I thought by now she would have gotten her act together but nothing has changed.




She's had more than enough time to get her act together.  It's just excuse after excuse.


----------



## divachyk

Soultanicals Knot So Blue is an awesome detangler and works like a charm on my new growth. It doesn't provide lasting moisture but it does provide enough moisture for the moment and mega, mega slip to get through a detangling session without a lot breakage.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

divachyk natura87

If I'm ever 'remotely' tempted to buy any ST'icals, I'd have to do it through Pampered & Twisted or Hattache.

I am currently using the Sorrel spritz as my detangler.  I also baggy-ed with it last night.  

2 Kink Drinks are the only thing I have left of what was once a rather large ST'icals Stash.

I'd like to get:
Berry Dip (to pair up with Oyin)
Curl Elastic (DC'er had a jar and liked it)
Power To The Pre-Poo (never tried)


----------



## Golden75

Beamodel said:


> @Idatet'shair
> 
> Lol... I'm still air drying but mixing Jakeala tutti honey into JessiCurl DT is a winner.
> 
> My hair feels so soft and moist. When I rinsed it out, it rinsed so easy and detangled too.


 
Beamodel I did a "mash up" too yesterday and awesome .  Mixed MC Terraforma and Ynobe Green tea DC.  My hair is so soft!


----------



## natura87

IDareT'sHair said:


> divachyk natura87
> 
> If I'm ever 'remotely' tempted to buy any ST'icals, I'd have to do it through Pampered & Twisted or Hattache.
> 
> I am currently using the Sorrel spritz as my detangler.  I also baggy-ed with it last night.
> 
> 2 Kink Drinks are the only thing I have left of what was once a rather large ST'icals Stash.
> 
> I'd like to get:
> Berry Dip (to pair up with Oyin)
> Curl Elastic (DC'er had a jar and liked it)
> Power To The Pre-Poo (never tried)



I only bought from the site because of the discount and because Pampered and Twisted doesn't have everything.   

It really sucks because her products are good, her horrible shipping will be what brings her down.  My hair isnt picky so I can get other products that work but dangit...figure out the shipping and stop  having so many sales if you cant get product out in a reasonable amount of time.  Have a sale and then shut down for 2 weeks until you get that squared away. She could get on Alikay Naturals level(in Target and Sallys) eventually if her shipping was better (and she increased her supposed shelf life).

I like the Curl Elastic,  it lasts awhile and has great slip. It has a strong candy smell.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My AveYou came today (and I'm missing an item). *sucks teef*

Just called CS & emailed them.

I also think my BASS Bamboo Brush (back up to the TEK) came.  I need to open that box.

Also a 4oz bottle of ApoGhee 2 Step.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Still waiting on:
Hairveda
Mielle Organics
Cathy Howse UBH
Claudie


----------



## FelaShrine

weird. does curlmart not send shipping notices anymore. got my order last week without any notice. they straight up took my mail stalking fun away  lol


----------



## natura87

curlyhersheygirl said:


> IDareT'sHair I have one more in my stash. That is my favorite product from QB. I'm able to use it many different ways; great stuff.



QB doesn't ship to me. Imagine my surprise on Black Friday.   I was hurt. I need that CTDG, AOHC and BRHC in my life.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I need to hear back from AveYou about my missing item.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

AveYou said they would "rush" my missing item out to me.

My Hairveda also Shipped.


----------



## Lita

So far I haven't brought anything, focusing on using up items..


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Lita

Good For You!  Keep up the Good Work!


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Just noticed that BRB changed the flaxseed cream gel. I loved the original not sure I'll the revised version since the ingredients are very different. Oh well

Sent from my XT1080 using LHCF


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl

That's so messed up Ms. C!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@divachyk @natura87

Good Fortune would have it, that I was able to get a bottle of the Berry Knot Sauce off the Exchange Forum.

I wanted that to pair up with Oyin Sugar Berries & Oyin Juices and Berries. 

Either that one or the Berry Dip.

So, YAY for ME!


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair I'm disappointed because DD loves it and I told her I'd purchase more for her. Not sure why she changed it but at least she left the DC's alone.

I'm glad you were able to get that product from the exchange forum, spared you the hassle.

Sent from my XT1080 using LHCF


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl

You should try Hattache or Pampered & Twisted.  

I'm sure they both still have the original formula.

Check there and buy it from there.

STAT!


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair Great idea, I'll check them out.

Sent from my XT1080 using LHCF


----------



## divachyk

IDareT'sHair said:


> @divachyk @natura87
> 
> Good Fortune would have it, that I was able to get a bottle of the Berry Knot Sauce off the Exchange Forum.
> 
> I wanted that to pair up with Oyin Sugar Berries & Oyin Juices and Berries.
> 
> Either that one or the Berry Dip.
> 
> So, YAY for ME!




Way to score, T! I want some Knot Sauce too. Heard great things about this one. IDareT'sHair natura87


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *Great idea, I'll check them out*.
> 
> Sent from my XT1080 using LHCF


 
curlyhersheygirl

I bet both places have the _un-re-formulated_ version.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl

Hattache has it!


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair Great thanks.

Sent from my XT1080 using LHCF


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl

Are you getting it?


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair I'm not sure yet. Since this vendor is new to me I'm not sure of the shelf life of her stuff. I'll discus it with my daughter to see how badly she needs it.

Sent from my XT1080 using LHCF


----------



## Beamodel

Hi ladies 

I finally used up something. Used up APB Birthday Cake Pudding.Plenty of backups and will repurchase of course


----------



## divachyk

I seriously, seriously wish I had never fallen in love with Nexxus Humectress conditioner. I just can't leave it alone. It's keeping my hair in check which I love but my other goodies are just collecting dust which is not a good look.


----------



## divachyk

Ladies that keep your hair twisted and braided -- how do you move product? I'm wearing plaits while hiding under wigs and need some use up pointers on day to day product.


----------



## natura87

divachyk said:


> Way to score, T! I want some Knot Sauce too. Heard great things about this one. IDareT'sHair natura87



Its good.  For me its a detangler,  leave in and moisturizer.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I got Tracking Info for:

Hairveda
Mielle Organics (totally & completely forgot about this one)

Still waiting on:
Claudie
AveYou (missing item)
Cathy Howse


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

My APB order shipped.

Sent from my XT1080 using LHCF


----------



## Froreal3

curlyhersheygirl said:


> My APB order shipped.
> 
> Sent from my XT1080 using LHCF



Mmmm mine too.  

Sent from my Snow White Frost Galaxy S4 using LHCF


----------



## Brownie518

curlyhersheygirl said:


> My APB order shipped.
> 
> Sent from my XT1080 using LHCF



So did mine  that's all I've been waiting on. 

Used up APB Hair Tonic and Hair Butta. Backups for both.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

Hey Gurl!


----------



## Beamodel

I'm getting ready to DC with Shea What Deux mixed with Jakeala Honey Sweet Thang Mask


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel said:


> *I'm getting ready to DC with Shea What Deux mixed with Jakeala Honey Sweet Thang Mask*


 
Beamodel

That sounds Good!:lovedrool:


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My Cathy Howse Ultra Black Hair DC'er came today. 

8oz back-up to the 16oz I'm currently using.

No notice. No nothing. Just ended up in the box....


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair DD said she's all set. She said she'll stick with APB's hair creams or LACE's mango castor twisting cream. I emailed BRB about the change and she said the new version will perform the same but DD was not interested. She said she has no time for changes lol

Sent from my XT1080 using LHCF


----------



## natura87

Tried the Kink Drink out last night/this morning.  It's okay. Ill need to use it some more to see if its staple worthy. It smells just like the Knot Butta.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My Mielle Organics Babbasu Deep Conditioner came today AND........guess what????

I am missing an item.  Can Ya'll Beweave that mess??

My missing item from AveYou also came.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair Wow what's up with all these missing items? I hope you get them soon.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl

IKR?

Anyway, Mielle has very nice packaging.  

I know some of ya'll lurves nice packaging.

And both the Babbasu DC'er and the Almont & Mint Oil got great reviews.

And even though the vendor 'chose' to ship items separately, she has had excellent CS and very, very approachable.  

She also refunded my shipping when I added the oil to my original order.


----------



## Brownie518

Hey girls!!!


----------



## Brownie518

I'm trying to decide if I should wash tonight or tomorrow. We're having a house full of folks tomorrow and it'll probably be hot in here...I think I'll wait. I'll do a Terra For a prepoo first


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

That TerraForma is some good stuff.  

I'm trying to hold on to mine, so I've been Pre-Rx with SSI's Coconut Sorbet or BRB's Chai Hair Tea Pre-Rx

*OT*: Ya'll Speaking of BRB.....She is going to have a Sale just for LHCF Members (due to our recent great Patronage).  

She asked when I think she should have it, I said around V.D.  So, we'll see.

I'll post any details in the BRB Thread.


----------



## Brownie518

Hey T!!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

Hey Ms. Brownie! 

Sounds like ya'll gone have some fun tomorrow (with a house full).

Imma do my Hair tomorrow after a long 'Soak'.

What you DC'ing with?  

Imma use J.Monique Naturals Jojoba Deep Rx.


----------



## Ltown

IDareT'sHair, and everyone

Walgreen, Shea Mositure B1G1 starts Jan 18-24

i haven't done my hair in 2 weeks; i've been so busy at work all i've done was brush and bun. I'll be doing so dye, dc this weekend.


----------



## Froreal3

I ordered some soaps from BellezzaNaturaleSkin and some bonnets/silk lined hats from Naturalsis72 both on Etsy. Naturalsis shipped my stuff within a few hours of ordering.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair I'm glad that the owner has great CS. This is an area some companies forget about. I no longer deal with companies that can't handle customer issues properly, even if I love their products.

Sent from my XT1080 using LHCF


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *I no longer deal with companies that can't handle customer issues properly, even if I love their products.*
> 
> Sent from my XT1080 using LHCF


 
curlyhersheygirl

You Betta' PREACH!...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My Hairveda is "Out For Delivery"

Still waiting on:
Exchange Forum (ST'icals Knot Berry)
Mielle Organics (x2 separate orders)
Sally Beauty (miscellaneous - plastic caps etc.....)


----------



## Froreal3

Received my APB order. I love the new scents Almond Macaroon and Amber Romance.  I got a new oil (Quinoa Sacha Inchi in almond macaroon) and reupped on Green Powerhouse (Coconut Lime Verbena).

Also got a couple buttas and sprays in Cran Peach Vanilla and Amber Romance.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Okay...So I snatched up another Mielle Organics Babbasu & Mint DC'er (since it's 25% offerplexed).

What can I say?  Ya'll know DC'ers are my weakness.

Will add it to the outstanding order that hasn't shipped yet = x1 Dewberry Cowash Conditioner.

My other order (x1 Almond & Mint Hair Oil) has shipped.  

Looking for a replacement for AV's Shikakai Oil which is so _'refreshing' _it's not even funny.

There's a tingly goodness to AV's Shikakai Oil.  

And Ya'll know I'm a Huge Oil-Head, and with all the hundreds of Oils I've used/tried....there is nothing that even compares to Afroveda's Shikakai Hair Oil.

Too bad AV became so freaking unreliable. 

AV's Burdock Root is another Oil no one has been able to duplicate.

Hopefully Mielle's Almond & Mint will be nice.

Drops Mic.  Okay I'm done.  *sounded like a too much coffee rant*


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Received my APB order. Those oils feel really nice on my skin. I can't wait to see how they perform on my hair.

Sent from my XT1080 using LHCF


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl

Hey Curl-Gurl!

My Hairveda came today.  Also my ST'icals Knot Berry 'Sauce'


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl

I got my SSI and HV Sale list ready already.

Are you excited about the upcoming BRB LHCF Sale?  

I think it's going to be sometime in February.

I hope I can finally pick up my x2 Rhassoul Cocoa Masks then.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair I am. I want more chair tea  and coffee rhassoul mask.

Sent from my XT1080 using LHCF


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *I am. I want more chair tea *and coffee rhassoul mask.
> 
> Sent from my XT1080 using LHCF


 
curlyhersheygirl

I should pick up another Chai Tea too.  I'm on my last jar (no back ups)

I wonder what the discount will be!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl

I need to try the Strawberry ACV final rinse I got. 

Since I just finished up a bottle of HV ACV, now is a good time to try BRB's (before the Sale).

And I still haven't tried the Manuka Honey yet.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair Depending on the discount I may try a few other things I have my on. I want to try the pumpkin butter and that honey DC you mentioned.

Sent from my XT1080 using LHCF


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl

Yasssss! That Pumpkin Hair Whip is thebomb.gov Very nice. 

However, I noticed the last x2 I recently purchased were a totally different color.

Smelled the same and appears to be the same consistency, but the color was way off.

The original one was a pumpkin-yellow color. The recent ones were off-white.  

Hopefully, they still perform the same. I also like the Pumpkin Puree.

I either sold or swapped the: Toasted Marshmallow, Okra Curl, Wild Cherry, and Coconut Milk I had in my stash.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair I hope they perform the same too. I don't see that acv rinse you spoke about available. I wonder if she stopped making that.

Sent from my XT1080 using LHCF


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl

I don't see it either so I went and pulled out a bottle.

It's called: Strawberry Vinegar Conditioning Rinse.  It's creamy like Conditioner and Pink.

_Water, Aqueous Extract, Curry Leaves, Fenugreek, Marshmallow Root, Hibiscus, Red Wine Vinegar._

Imma ask her what happen to it?


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair Those ingredients look very interesting. Let me know what she said.

Sent from my XT1080 using LHCF


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl

I will. 

I was looking forward to trying/having a Creamy ACV Rinse as oppose to a Liquid one.

I'm glad I got x2 Bottles.


----------



## Froreal3

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> 
> I got my SSI and HV Sale list ready already.
> 
> Are you excited about the upcoming BRB LHCF Sale?
> 
> I think it's going to be sometime in February.
> 
> I hope I can finally pick up my x2 Rhassoul Cocoa Masks then.



I'mma need two more Hair Chai Teas. This is becoming my staple prepoo. I haven't tried the Cocoa Rhassoul. I want to try it tomorrow when I wash.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl

Curly, she said she decided not to sell the Strawberry Vinegar Rinse anymore, but she has about 7 bottles left in her Inventory.

And Convo her if you are interested in purchasing some.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Froreal3

I love the Chai Tea Pre-Rx too. I'm down to my last jar.

In fact, I only have about 1/2 Jar left.erplexed


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Ltown

Walgreen's B1G1 FREE is up and available. I got x6 Body Washes.

Thanks LTown for the tip.

I wanted the JBCO Hair Masque, but it must be Sold-Out. 

It was there yesterday when I did a Mock Cart. Now it's gone.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair That's too bad that she decided to stop making it. I'll pass on purchasing because if I get it and love it I'll be mad.

Sent from my XT1080 using LHCF


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> That's too bad that she decided to stop making it. I'll pass on purchasing because *if I get it and love it I'll be mad.*
> 
> Sent from my XT1080 using LHCF


 
curlyhersheygirl

I'm thinking the same thing. 

Because it's such a unique product.

Most ACV Rinses are Liquid.  This one is a creamy conditioner which is interesting and it smells good.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

There are ALOT of Upcoming Sales in the next days/few weeks:

Annabelle's
Claudie's
Jakeala
BlueRozeBeauty

Lawd!

Folks WON'T Let You Get Your No-Buy ON!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

ETA:  Not that I'm trying to do one (N/B).

Pfft. I gave up on doing those years ago.


----------



## meka72

^^^^But you 'sho talk a good talk though. Lol.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

meka72

I never talk about doing No-Buys. In fact, I let that go years ago.

I always say now Imma buy _less_.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I see Hairveda has different bottles now (new packaging).

I got x3 Green Tea Butters and x1 Moist 24/7.  

I wanted x2 Moist 24/7, but it would only allow me to add x1 to my Cart.erplexed

The Bottles are more rounded.  Interesting. 

Go BJ!


----------



## Ltown

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Ltown
> 
> Walgreen's B1G1 FREE is up and available. I got x6 Body Washes.
> 
> Thanks LTown for the tip.
> 
> I wanted the JBCO Hair Masque, but it must be Sold-Out.
> 
> It was there yesterday when I did a Mock Cart. Now it's gone.



IDareT'sHair, how is the body wash, its it alot of perfume? i never used them always scared with the eczema in trying things.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ltown

I think it's economical (for work) they are 16oz.  

I have 'sensitive' skin as well, and have not noticed any negatives.

If they were heavily perfumed or sulfated, I probably would not buy them (or like them).

They lather well and leaves my skin moisturized and not dry.

They are my Mon-Fri "go to"


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ltown

Other than the Purification Masque, the Body Wash are the only thing(s) I buy from SM.

I recently bought the Manuka Honey and Manufura DC'er, but haven't used it yet.


----------



## Froreal3

^^^The Manuka Honey wasn't all that to me IDareT'sHair 

I tried this Jakeala Tutti Honey DC after my Komaza Protein Treatment. It was just aiight. I liked YAM better. I don't know. Maybe because I used it after a protein treatment? I also tried BRB Cocoa Rhassoul. It was just ok too. My hair was pretty soft, but nothing spectacular. Neither of them performed like my HG SD Razz or SD VS. :shrug:


----------



## natura87

I went to Japan over the weekend and on the way back customs tried to take my little Monoi Tahiti hair and body butter from Brown Butter Beauty. I was like No. NO.This is for my hair..you will not be taking this.  It was like 18 grams over the limit but I was persistent.  I love that stuff.


----------



## natura87

IDareT'sHair said:


> Ltown
> 
> Other than the Purification Masque, the Body Wash are the only thing(s) I buy from SM.
> 
> I recently bought the Manuka Honey and Manufura DC'er, but haven't used it yet.



I want to try all the new lines. There is a store over here that imports some of them so in a few months I'll do a Korean Shea Moisture haul. Its a bit more expensive but hey.


----------



## Beamodel

Froreal3 said:


> ^^^The Manuka Honey wasn't all that to me IDareT'sHair   I tried this Jakeala Tutti Honey DC after my Komaza Protein Treatment. It was just aiight. I liked YAM better. I don't know. Maybe because I used it after a protein treatment? I also tried BRB Cocoa Rhassoul. It was just ok too. My hair was pretty soft, but nothing spectacular. Neither of them performed like my HG SD Razz or SD VS. :shrug:



I never tried Jakeala tutti dc alone and nor would I try to. To me it don't seem like it would condition the way I want it too. I've always mixed mines into other DCs and it has enhanced their performances big time. To me it performs way better than yam. I use yam underneath other DCs, never alone either.


----------



## Froreal3

Beamodel said:


> I never tried Jakeala tutti dc alone and nor would I try to. To me it don't seem like it would condition the way I want it too. I've always mixed mines into other DCs and it has enhanced their performances big time. To me it performs way better than yam. I use yam underneath other DCs, never alone either.



Oh, thanks for the tip. I will try mixing the Tutti Honey with something else, but YAM performed very nicely w/out mixing. I don't understand the point of mixing. I want the dcs to perform on their own.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Beamodel @Froreal3

I definitely purchased Tutti to mix with other DC'ers.  

However, I have used YAM both alone and mixed and it was fine. 

I do like BRB's Cocoa & Rhassoul DC'er. 

So, I would not be able to do a fair comparison with any SD's DC'er because for me, they are totally different than the Cocoa Rhassoul.

In order for me to be completely "fair" I'd have to compare BRB's Cocoa Rhassoul with another product 'similar to it i.e. containing Rhassoul or Cocoa or something like that. 

I'd have to 'compare' it to something with similar properties.

And none of those SD's DC'ers you mentioned are not (IMO). 

So it wouldn't be for me, an apples to apples comparison.

Not sure when I'll get around to SM Manuka Masque. It might be a while.

I need to get to some other stuff, and I don't really worry about shelf-life for SM.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Froreal3 said:


> Oh, thanks for the tip. I will try mixing the Tutti Honey with something else, but *YAM performed very nicely w/out mixing.* *I don't understand the point of mixing. I want the dcs to perform on their own.*


 
@Froreal3

I agree 100% with bolded. 

However, I did buy both YAM and Tutti to mix and use alone (if applicable). 

But I do want to try YAM Mixed with Whiskey Vanilla and the Cacao Bark.

And the Tutti, I'll mix it similar to what @Beamodel did. (Thank you again for the great reviews) 

Because several posters have said it made a 'mess' I'm doubtful, if I'll use Tutti alone.


----------



## Froreal3

^^^I like the way you compare your dcs. I just lump all dcs in the same category...to use in my hair for an extended period of time to provide superb moisture/softness. If it doesn't do that...I'm just like "meh."

Funny, I didn't find the Tutti messy...though I can see how it could be.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Froreal3 said:


> *^^^I like the way you compare your dcs. I just lump all dcs in the same category...to use in my hair for an extended period of time to provide superb moisture/softness. If it doesn't do that...I'm just like "meh."*
> 
> *Funny, I didn't find the Tutti messy...though I can see how it could be.*


 
Froreal3

Yeah, I can't expect something to perform like something that's totally different in properties.  

Each one has to have it's own merit and then even those are different still.

For example: I think PBN Chocolate Smoothie, SD's Chocolate Bliss and SD's Mocha DC'ers are all nice but for all different reasons.

This is an example of how I group them.  

I don't 'lump' everything in one category.  I 'rate' them individually and compare them with 'like' products.

Thanks for the 'tip' on the Tutti.  Maybe I will try it alone (for research purposes).


----------



## Brownie518

Hey, girls. My APB came. I think I'm going to love that Broccoli Creme


----------



## Froreal3

^^Ltown I really like the Broccoli cream. I used it up in just a couple uses though.


----------



## Brownie518

Just a couple uses??? Wow, lol!! I think it will be another hit from APB, though.

Froreal3


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Hi LTown



I mean Brownie518....


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

I gotta get myself back on APB. 

I've been playin' around with other folks.

There are so many new things, I wouldn't know where to start.


----------



## Froreal3

^Brownie815 I used it on me and dd's hair in the same few days. Usually I'm skipping around trying other stuff in my stash.

IDareT'sHair for APB I would start w/the oils and leave in sprays. I love the Cran peach vanilla scent.


----------



## Ltown

IDareT'sHair said:


> Ltown
> 
> Other than the Purification Masque, the Body Wash are the only thing(s) I buy from SM.
> 
> I recently bought the Manuka Honey and Manufura DC'er, but haven't used it yet.



IDareT'sHair, the shampoo is very softening for me.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ltown said:


> *the shampoo is very softening for me.*


 
Ltown

Which SM 'Poo Ms. LT?  The Manuka or the Black Soap one?


----------



## Ltown

IDareT'sHair said:


> Ltown
> 
> Which SM 'Poo Ms. LT?  The Manuka or the Black Soap one?



IDareT'sHair, the Manuka honey.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ltown

Nice to know.  In case I'm ever looking for a Shampoo.  

The Black Soap Shampoo also gets great reviews.

Thanks LT!


----------



## Beamodel

I have the Manuka honey shampoo. Wish I had the black soap one too but I don't :-(


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> Hi LTown
> 
> 
> 
> I mean @Brownie518....


IDareT'sHair



What's up, T??


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518  Did you survive all your company?  And did you get to do your Hair?

Beamodel  I heard really good reviews about the Black Soap Shampoo.  I remember che liked it a lot.  

I always said I was going to buy it, but never got around to it. 

And I would have ended up sending it to her, because I probably would have never got around to using it.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair

I'm probably going to use the purification masque tonight. My scalp has flakes (dandruff). Might be from the VO5 I used last wash


----------



## Beamodel

Currently DC'ing with 2 teaspoons of Jakeala Tutti Honey mixed in Shea Moisture Manuka Honey


----------



## Brownie518

I skipped my wash last week...i can not wait to do a nice long DC session. I plan to use Vanilla Silk with a little ceramide oils.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518  Did you survive all your company?  And did you get to do your Hair?


IDareT'sHair

Yes, girl, I did!! It was total chaos but nice being with family, you know  I didn't get to do my hair, either erplexed.


----------



## Golden75

This is good info on the Tutti.  I wasn't sure if I should use mixed or alone, but I kinda figured it would be mixed.  

Finally got my APB - 2 oils and a leave-in.  P.O. was on some b.s.


----------



## Beamodel

Golden75 said:


> This is good info on the Tutti.  I wasn't sure if I should use mixed or alone, but I kinda figured it would be mixed.  Finally got my APB - 2 oils and a leave-in.  P.O. was on some b.s.



Golden75

I only mix my Jakeala tutti into other DCs. I've never tried it alone. It has enhanced my DCs big time. 

I also posted sale information in the sales thread and the APB thread. Friday, she will be having a sale on all oils. They will be marked down to $12 plus you can use the 20% off code for additional savings


----------



## divachyk

Hey Yall!! Hope you're having a good day.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

*Used Up*:
x1 Jakeala's Hibiscus & Flaxseed Cleansing Conditioner (x1 back up)
x1 Mission:Condition Candy Hair (no back ups - yet)
x1 Mission: Condition Honey & Marshmallow DC'er (no back ups yet)
x1 Hairveda ACV Rinse (x2 maybe 3 back ups)


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I'm having dryer issues.  I just got that dryer about maybe 6-9 months ago.  

The Pole that you adjust is stripped, so it won't stay up.  

I would find that out right when I was getting ready to get under it.

Now I'm under my Mastex Rx with this Cathy Howse DC'er (requires heat).

My Neighbor took it and is going to try to fix it tomorrow. 

So, I guess tonight I will have to Air Dry.

Will Steam with a Combo of M:C's Candy Hair mixed with M:C's Honey Marshmallow.

I'm "tempted" to look at a Soft Bonnet of some sort.
.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair said:


> Used Up: x1 Jakeala's Hibiscus & Flaxseed Cleansing Conditioner (x1 back up) x1 Mission:Condition Candy Hair (no back ups - yet) x1 Mission: Condition Honey & Marshmallow DC'er (no back ups yet) x1 Hairveda ACV Rinse (x2 maybe 3 back ups)



IDareT'sHair

Are you gonna get MC from boss bag with the 30% off sale?


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair Sorry to hear about the dryer. I hope your neighbor can fix it.

I really like the APB oil I tried last. I think I may purchase a few bottles during the sale.

Sent from my XT1080 using LHCF


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel said:


> Are you gonna get MC from boss bag with the 30% off sale?


 
Beamodel

I really, really, really, really want to.  But I've overspent with all the MLK Bruhaha. 

I'm trying to reign in the purchases on products.

Did I say how much I really want to?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl

I know Curl-Gurl.  

Especially since I just bought that thang not too long ago.  I hope he can.

He loves to 'tinker' with stuff, so he might come up with a way to fix it.  

Or at least "Rig" it up so I can use it.

What ABP Oil are you using?


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair Last night I sealed with the pumpkin and fennel. I use the essential hair oil on my scalp only.

Sent from my XT1080 using LHCF


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl

I haven't tried any of ABP's Oils.  Oh, wait....I take that back - when she 1st Launched I use to get samples of her Ayurvedic Hair Oil inside my Purchases.  

She's really branched out since then though.

I'd like to try her Coffee Oil and the Green Powerhouse everyone seems to love.


----------



## Froreal3

Beamodel said:


> @Golden75
> 
> I only mix my Jakeala tutti into other DCs. I've never tried it alone. It has enhanced my DCs big time.
> 
> I also posted sale information in the sales thread and the APB thread. Friday, she will be having a sale on all oils. They will be marked down to $12 plus you can use the 20% off code for additional savings




Really? That's great! Man, I have enough oils though.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair I also have the green powerhouse but haven't tried it yet. There is an oil I want to try but it has sulfur in it. If I can get it without sulfur I'll get that one too.

Sent from my XT1080 using LHCF


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl

Sounds Nice. 

Are you getting any TerraForma from M:C?


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> curlyhersheygirl
> 
> Sounds Nice.
> 
> Are you getting any TerraForma from M:C?



IDareT'sHair No I'm not. I have lots of DC's to use up.

Sent from my XT1080 using LHCF


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> No I'm not. *I have lots of DC's to use up.*
> 
> Sent from my XT1080 using LHCF


 

curlyhersheygirl

Lawd 

Girl....we won't even discuss that.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair Lol I know you would understand. I'm trying to stay on the use up track I'm on right now.

Sent from my XT1080 using LHCF


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl

I was soooo happy to list those things I used up. 

Then I wanna buy something else.  

Sick. Just sick I tell You!

Here are some of the 'older' DC'ers I wanna use up next:
Fleurtzy - yes I still have that.
BeeMine - Bee-U-Ti-Ful  (have x2)
Camille Rose  - Algae Mask
HV - Sitrinillah (have x2)
HQS-  Peppermint & Coconut Mango or something
Naturelle Grow - Herbal Blends

These are old, old, old.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

It's going to be HARD for me to use J.Monique Naturals Hibiscus & Broccoli DC'er (I can't stand the smell).erplexed

I might end up pitching it. 

And Ya'll KNOW how I feel about throwing out products, but I hate the smell.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair I'm using up the last of my CJ stash from the groupon deal of 2011. I also have oyin from 2010 and DB from 2011/2012. I may toss a Kyra ultimate I found in the back of my closet because it doesn't smell the same.

Sent from my XT1080 using LHCF


----------



## meka72

IDareT'sHair said:


> meka72  I never talk about doing No-Buys. In fact, I let that go years ago.  I always say now Imma buy less.



I try the no-buys, the buy less, the one in-one out, all of that, and I'm still unsuccessful. Lol.


----------



## Beamodel

I forgot to mention.... I cut about 2 inches off last night. My ends were looking so thin, so I just parted ways with them.

About a year ago I was sad because my hair was starting to look thin. I've been working hard at trying to "thicken" it up. It Looks like it's progressing but I think it's largely due to me gradually trimming away thin ends and now doing a "cut". 

I honestly feel like I need to cut more. I need my hair to be cut right under APL but just before BSL.  I'm trying to not cut anymore but I'm scissor happy so I can't make any promises. 

I don't feel I'm MBL anymore. More like BSL now. It's ok though. In no time, I will be back to my lovely length (with full pretty ends)


----------



## natura87

Beamodel said:


> IDareT'sHair
> 
> Are you gonna get MC from boss bag with the 30% off sale?



Yeah, I saw that yesterday too.


----------



## natura87

IDareT'sHair said:


> It's going to be HARD for me to use J.Monique Naturals Hibiscus & Broccoli DC'er (I can't stand the smell).erplexed
> 
> I might end up pitching it.
> 
> And Ya'll KNOW how I feel about throwing out products, but I hate the smell.



This sounds like it would stank to high heavens. In a putrid sweet way.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *I'm using up the last of my CJ stash from the groupon deal of 2011. I also have oyin from 2010 and DB from 2011/2012. *I may toss a Kyra ultimate I found in the back of my closet because it doesn't smell the same.
> 
> Sent from my XT1080 using LHCF


 
curlyhersheygirl



Me Too!  I still have an Argan & Olive Conditioner and I'm using my last Repair Me from that deal.

I have a Liter of Oyin Honey Hemp.  Not sure when I bought it, but I think it was after 2010.  So.....maybe 2012? 

Same for DB DC'er (I have about x3).  The rest of my DB is pretty new.  x2 16oz Bottles of Pumpkin Seed.  (I got x1 on a Swap with you).  



meka72 said:


> *I try the no-buys, the buy less, the one in-one out, all of that, and I'm still unsuccessful. Lol*.


 
meka72

It's a Process.  I've done all of those. 

You may never ever be a _fully reformed PJ_, but You'll find that sweet spot for you.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

natura87 said:


> *This sounds like it would stank to high heavens. In a putrid sweet way*.


 
natura87

Too Perfumey for my taste.  In the reviews and on YT, everybody is saying how good it smells.

To me it Stanks!  And I know I'm not going to be able to finish it.  

I don't even wanna use it as a cowash, pre-poo, nada. 

I have absolutely no use for that stuff.


----------



## divachyk

Beamodel I need a good cut too. I cut two inches about a month ago. I seriously have about two more to give. I'm over the length. Just give me health dangit.

Does the yogurt in the HH's Liquid Gold Cake Batter cause issues for anyone. I have used it twice this week and all seems wonderful but wasn't sure what the impact of yogurt would be.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

divachyk said:


> *Does the yogurt in the HH's Liquid Gold Cake Batter cause issues for anyone. I have used it twice this week and all seems wonderful but wasn't sure what the impact of yogurt would be.*


 
divachyk

I have this.  I haven't tried it tho' Brownie518 swears by it.


----------



## divachyk

IDareT'sHair said:


> divachyk
> 
> I have this.  I haven't tried it tho' Brownie518 swears by it.



Ok, thanks IDareT'sHair. Brownie518 may be on to something. My hair is feeling nice.


----------



## Beamodel

divachyk said:


> Beamodel I need a good cut too. I cut two inches about a month ago. I seriously have about two more to give. I'm over the length. Just give me health dangit.
> 
> Does the yogurt in the HH's Liquid Gold Cake Batter cause issues for anyone. I have used it twice this week and all seems wonderful but wasn't sure what the impact of yogurt would be.



divachyk

I have it. Something in it isn't moisturizing my hair like how the soft coconut marshmallow & the pink lemon berry mimosa is. 

It could be very well the yogurt in it or the emulsifying wax in it. My hair don't like that wax at all.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Beamodel

I remember Liquid Cake Batter wasn't one of your favs. 

I keep pulling out my x1 little lonely jar of Carrot Cake Frosting. 

I use a couple 'dabs' and stick it back in the Fridge.

By the time I got hipped to it, she had stopped making it.

I read in another thread that Jakeala's Cinnamon Spice (or something like that) smells identical to the Carrot Cake Frosting.

So I'll pick that up in the Shea Amala Parfait during the Sale.

My Carrot Cake Frosting is 'grainy'. Which is a negative. 

Even though I think it melts down nicely, upon application, it's still grainy.erplexed


----------



## Froreal3

Apb is having an amazing sale ladies


UPDATED SALE INFO: Prices Slashed! Starting MIDNIGHT 1/23/15. All of our infused oils will be marked down to $12.00! Also our Leave In Conditioners, Creamy Leave In Pudding, Annabelle's Moisturizing Hair Cremes, Pomades, Hair and Body Buttas, and Annabelle's Moisturizing Conditioner will be marked down 25%. These GREAT offers can be used in conjunction with our 20% off coupon code: BEAUTY. Sale ends 1/26/15. Get your orders in NOW before our TEMPORARY STORE CLOSING midnight 1/26/15. We will reopen March 2nd, 2015 with a HUGE Relaunch Sale!

Sent from my Snow White Frost Galaxy S4 using LHCF


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair

I still gave 1 1/2 if carrot cake frosting. I love that stuff but I'm not using it bc she don't make it anymore. 

Good to know Jakeala parfait cinimmon one gives the same scent.  

Jakeala parfait is giving my ends life and knocking any other butter out of the park right now...


----------



## Froreal3

^^^I agree Beamodel I love the Parfait!


----------



## Beamodel

Froreal3

It's sooooo amazing


----------



## Froreal3

^^^And I have a ishtload of buttas too, so I would know.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Evening Ladies

My SM came
My Sally Beauty came
My Komaza Hair Care came
My Mielle Organics came (x1) - Still have another order out there.

Was a Great Day for Products. 

My Neighbor fixed my Dryer, so I'm under it with ST'icals Sorell, BBD Stretch and a couple drops of Mielle Organics Almond & Mint Hair Oil.

Imma still get a soft bonnet one (for a back up). I'm looking at Conair. 

@Beamodel how many Watts is your Liala Ali? The Conair one is 400 Watts.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair

I have no clue how many watts. It does not say.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel

Thank you. 

Lemme do some quick research to see if I can find out.

I don't ever want to be in the position again, where I have a wet head and nothing to dry my hair with.

Although I do have a Blow Dryer, but didn't want to use it.erplexed


----------



## Brownie518

Hey ladies..
Looks like I need to try Jakaela Parfait. I plan to get APB Green oil, too.


----------



## Brownie518

Beamodel said:


> IDareT'sHair
> 
> Are you gonna get MC from boss bag with the 30% off sale?



Beamodel

When's the sale?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

The Sale is going on now.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> Brownie518
> 
> The Sale is going on now.



You getting anything??? Prices look high..

IDareT'sHair


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

If I do, it will be a while.  I might need/have to replace my Dryer.  

I'm thinking about getting a Soft Bonnet to use as a back up.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair

That sucks about your dryer. 
How long is the 30 off sale?


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair

That sucks about your dryer. 
How long is the 30 off sale?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> That sucks about your dryer.
> *How long is the 30 off sale?*


 
Brownie518

Not sure Code = missiongone

Almost everything is Super-sized too.

I'd probably get another TerraForma, another Honey & Marshmallow, some HempAde and a Candy Hair......

Yeah, I got to get another dryer (just in case).  My Neighbor fixed it.  

Wondering how long it's gone last though.erplexed  And I just bought it about 6 months or so ago.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=...=17cUq-FEgamus9uhRitqQw&bvm=bv.84349003,d.cWc


----------



## natura87

Loving Lush's Zeste Hair Gel.  Its a weird consistency but it slicks my hair back like nobody's business. Its a definite repurchase,  a staple too. I can actually get it here, albiet a little on the pricey side but it lasts a while.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> Brownie518
> 
> Not sure Code = missiongone
> 
> Almost everything is Super-sized too.
> 
> I'd probably get another TerraForma, another Honey & Marshmallow, some HempAde and a Candy Hair......
> 
> Yeah, I got to get another dryer (just in case).  My Neighbor fixed it.
> 
> Wondering how long it's gone last though.erplexed  And I just bought it about 6 months or so ago.



Hey did the site go down? I kept getting the maintenance page earlier...

Thanks for that sale info. I'd get a super size Terra Forma

I can't believe that dryer...


IDareT'sHair


----------



## IDareT'sHair

natura87

Did you see the M:C Sale?


----------



## natura87

IDareT'sHair said:


> natura87
> 
> Did you see the M:C Sale?



Yes. 

However I need to do what this thread is telling me to do.  I need to use up stuff before I buy more.


----------



## Babygrowth

I totally suck at using stuff up and I've been washing my hair a lot lately. By next week I should have some empties. On the other hand I stay giving stuff away so I don't feel bad. If everything goes as planned I will be making a few purchases this weekend. APB, SD, and Jakeala...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Babygrowth

Does Jakeala start this weekend?..

Wonder how long it's on for?


----------



## divachyk

Babygrowth, let me know how you like the redken all smooth


----------



## Babygrowth

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Babygrowth
> 
> Does Jakeala start this weekend?..
> 
> Wonder how long it's on for?



I have no idea! I didn't even know she was having a sale! I just love her stuff that much!


----------



## Babygrowth

divachyk said:


> Babygrowth, let me know how you like the redken all smooth



Will do! 
10 char


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Babygrowth

Yep.  She is having a Sale sometime soon on a few items.  

I know the Shea Parfait is one of them.  I wanna stock up.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

The rest of my Mielle Organics came today. 

So, I don't think I am waiting on anything else.  *bummer*

Oh Wait....I forgot...I ordered a 12oz Silk Amino DC'er from Sweet Eddie (or whatever it's called)

1st time trying this line.  They had 'several' nice sounding products.

So, it's January and I'm already trying x2 brand new vendors.  

I think x2 is my limit.


----------



## Babygrowth

Oh shnapps! IDareT'sHair I'm on that then. I love that parfait and really want a nappy butter in a different scent. I'm a little salty that when I ordered she only had coconut lemongrass scent which is all grass no lemon, no coconut. I dislike it very much but the product is awesome so I look past the scent.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Picked up a Jar of QB AOHC from the 2 day QB AOHC Sale!

Thanks Golden75 for the tip on the Sale.


----------



## Froreal3

@IDareT'sHair was the code valid yet? When I tried, it wasn't.

ETA: I see new code is aohc


----------



## natura87

IDareT'sHair said:


> Picked up a Jar of QB AOHC from the 2 day QB AOHC Sale!
> 
> Thanks Golden75 for the tip on the Sale.



I gotta email them to see if they would ship to me. I want some Qhemet.


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair said:


> Picked up a Jar of QB AOHC from the 2 day QB AOHC Sale!  Thanks Golden75 for the tip on the Sale.


 IDareT'sHair I couldn't beweave no one posted that

I'm tempted to grab a jar


----------



## natura87

Apparently Miss Jessies has a new product called Baby Buttermilk that is sold at Sallys.  It doesn't have( most or all) of the bad stuff in it. I didn't see it on the Miss Jessies site though. Maybe its a Sallys exclusive.


----------



## Froreal3

So I bought QB AOHC. I remember contemplating it, but don't remember pressing pay nah. I guess I did though, because I received a confirmation email. 

I also got a couple more of those APB oils 

Ayurvedic in clean cotton and Olive & Oats in Cherry Berry


----------



## Beamodel

Good morning ladies...

Today I will be pulling out my Blue Roze Cocoa Rhassoul Mask. I've had it for quite some time but I've never tried it. Since I'm been so in love with mixing Jakeala's Tutti mask (which is basically Rhassoul clay with honey and butter) I decided to see if Blue Roze is good too. 

I might start buying me some Rhassoul clay and mix it into my DCs or I will stick with mixing Jakeala tutti. I'm almost out of it so I need to make a decision quick! 

I love this hair journey


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel said:


> *Good morning ladies...*
> 
> *Today I will be pulling out my Blue Roze Cocoa Rhassoul Mask. I've had it for quite some time but I've never tried it. Since I'm been so in love with mixing Jakeala's Tutti mask (which is basically Rhassoul clay with honey and butter) I decided to see if Blue Roze is good too. *
> 
> I might start buying me some Rhassoul clay and mix it into my DCs or I will stick with mixing Jakeala tutti. I'm almost out of it so I need to make a decision quick!
> 
> *I love this hair journey *


 
@Beamodel

I love that BRB Cocoa Rhassoul Mask. 

I had a 'sample' of it and Steamed with it and thought it was Great.

The Strawberry Vinegar Rinse (Crème) was/is very nice. 

She told me she had/has x3 bottles left in her inventory. 

I was tempted to ask what she would charge me for buying those. 

It was lovely and smelled delicious (especially for a Vinegar Rinse).

Yeah...it's definitely a "Journey"


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I heard back from BRB and she is not discontinuing the Strawberry Vinegar Hair Rinse (which is absolutely deee-licious, if you like to do ACV Rinses).

If you do, you need this in your Stash.  STAT.

This is a finishing Crème Rinse that smells wonderfully delicious and works extremely well.

She did however, discontinue the Strawberry Refresher Spray.


----------



## natura87

Prepoo'd with Lush's H'suen Wen Hwa, shampooed with Lush's Its Raining Men shower gel ( don't judge its the best thing ever and all that honey is moisturizing at the same time). Followed that up with my Soultanicals AfAfrotastic Curl Elastic DC, I have 1 more use left of that.  I used Curl Junkie Smoothing Lotion as my leave in, put a bit of the Double Dutch Hair Yum on top of that and sealed with the Soultanicals Loc, Twist and Roll butter ( which is more like a grease). I smell delicious.


----------



## natura87

Even though its a shower gel and it has a sulfate my hair loves it. I only use it to clarify when my hair is filthy. Its got loads of honey in it so its basically awesome. I tried it randomly because I heard that it could be used as a poo and now I am basically obsessed.  I choose it over actual shampoos.


----------



## natura87

Split the fro into two and put in medium sized twists. Hope it works out..I need to find my blowdrier.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Waiting on:

Qhemet Biologics (8oz AOHC)
Sweet Nature by Eddie (12oz Silk & Amino DC'er)

*i think that's it*

Waiting on the following Sales (in no particular order):
Claudie's Revitalizer
Jakeala
BlueRozeBeauty


----------



## Beamodel

Initial impression of Blue Roze Beauty Cocoa Coffee Rhassoul DC is its making my hair feel extremely soft. 

Currently DC'ing with it right now.


----------



## DoDo

Beamodel said:


> Initial impression of Blue Roze Beauty Cocoa Coffee Rhassoul DC is its making my hair feel extremely soft.
> 
> Currently DC'ing with it right now.



Beamodel

I have some of this in the stash so I'm over here waiting in suspense like,







  !

I hope you love it because that means I will too!


----------



## Beamodel

DoDo

Lol. Guess what sis, I love it. It detangles beautifully and moisturized my hair. My hair is currently air drying. 

This is a very nice DC. I don't know why it took me so long to finally crack it open.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

DoDo

Um where you been?  *sucks teef*....


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel said:


> Initial impression of *Blue Roze Beauty Cocoa Coffee Rhassoul DC *is its making my hair feel extremely soft.
> 
> Currently DC'ing with it right now.


 
Beamodel DoDo

How ya'll got this up in your Stashes and I ain't got none?..erplexed..



DoDo said:


> @Beamodel
> 
> *I have some of this in the stash so I'm over here waiting in suspense like*,
> 
> *I hope you love it because that means I will too!*


 


Beamodel said:


> *Lol. Guess what sis, I love it. It detangles beautifully and moisturized my hair.* My hair is currently air drying.
> 
> *This is a very nice DC. I don't know why it took me so long to finally crack it open.*


 
I'm Jelly! 

It is definitely a very nice Rhassoul Deep Conditioner AGREED!


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

That cocoa rhassoul DC is really good. I'm glad I got 4 jars during the BF sale.

I used up the following.
16oz hair trigger ( no backup)
8oz LACE scalp mist ( no backup)
12 oz cantu curling cream (no backup)
8oz MD detangler ( no backup)
16oz LACE more moisture (no backup)
8oz ST  sun kissed hair and body oil ( no backup)
8oz APB loads of coconut LI ( multiple backups)

Sent from my XT1080 using LHCF


----------



## Beamodel

My hair is so soft... Rhassoul is the way to go!!!


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair

Gotta grab you some. I only have that and the blue Roze Manuka dc. Never tried that one yet either. But yes, the Rhassoul DC is very very nice.


----------



## Froreal3

I need to retry the Rhassoul. It was just ok...like APB Blueberry Cheesecake is great on your hair, but just ok on mine. Beamodel. IDK, I'm gonna try it again.  I wanna feel what yall are feeling!


----------



## Beamodel

Froreal3

That's how I feel about Silk Dreams Vanilla Silk. I tried to like it, but my hair don't. I bought it three times and it's no Bueno for me... Her DCs are just ok to me. Won't be repurchasing. 

If your hair don't like the Rhassoul or APB Blueberry Cheesecake, then don't force it and cause a set back.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

curlyhersheygirl said:


> That cocoa rhassoul DC is really good. I'm glad I got 4 jars during the BF sale.
> 
> I used up the following.
> 16oz hair trigger ( no backup)
> 8oz LACE scalp mist ( no backup)
> 12 oz cantu curling cream (no backup)
> 8oz MD detangler ( no backup)
> 16oz LACE more moisture (no backup)
> 8oz ST  sun kissed hair and body oil ( no backup)
> 8oz APB loads of coconut LI ( multiple backups)
> 
> Sent from my XT1080 using LHCF



Forgot to add
8oz TPS ceramoist pomade ( 1 backup)
4oz ST platinum roots oil (no backup)

Sent from my XT1080 using LHCF


----------



## Beamodel

curlyhersheygirl

You are doing s great job using up


----------



## Brownie518

Hey, girls! How many of us are in the line of fire for this blizzard? I won't be going to work Monday or Tuesday. They are calling for 6-11 inches Monday and then 12-18 on Tuesday


----------



## Brownie518

curlyhersheygirl said:


> That cocoa rhassoul DC is really good. I'm glad I got 4 jars during the BF sale.
> 
> I used up the following.
> 16oz hair trigger ( no backup)
> 8oz LACE scalp mist ( no backup)
> 12 oz cantu curling cream (no backup)
> 8oz MD detangler ( no backup)
> 16oz LACE more moisture (no backup)
> 8oz ST  sun kissed hair and body oil ( no backup)
> 8oz APB loads of coconut LI ( multiple backups)
> 
> Sent from my XT1080 using LHCF



Great job using up curlyhersheygirl


----------



## Beamodel

Brownie518 said:


> Hey, girls! How many of us are in the line of fire for this blizzard? I won't be going to work Monday or Tuesday. They are calling for 6-11 inches Monday and then 12-18 on Tuesday



Be careful Brownie518

I'm down south, I had no clue a blizzard was coming up north. Stay safe.


----------



## Brownie518

Beamodel said:


> Be careful @Brownie518
> 
> I'm down south, I had no clue a blizzard was coming up north. Stay safe.



Thanks, B...it's going to be ugly but I plan on locking it down and going NOWHERE


----------



## CeeLex33

Brownie518 said:


> Hey, girls! How many of us are in the line of fire for this blizzard? I won't be going to work Monday or Tuesday. They are calling for 6-11 inches Monday and then 12-18 on Tuesday



Sigh... I'm in South Jersey and all stocked up for worst case scenarios. You be safe!


----------



## DoDo

IDareT'sHair said:


> DoDo
> 
> Um where you been?  *sucks teef*....



IDareT'sHair

I have been being so lazy with my hair!  I have been hiding. However for some reason, my hair is happier than it's been in a year , so this trend isn't likely to end.

I'll be more active in here, but not so active with the hair, lol. I hope I don't bore you all,  .

Beamodel

That means no excuses I have got to hit that jar. I will report back with results. I can't not crack it open, because of your review.


----------



## DoDo

Brownie518 said:


> Thanks, B...it's going to be ugly but I plan on locking it down and going NOWHERE



Brownie518

I'm actually out west right now, but I spent my formative years in the grisly Northeast. NYC to be specific, so my heart goes out to you and please please be careful.


----------



## natura87

Stay safe y'all. Think of it as a few days off to play in your hair.


----------



## Froreal3

Brownie518 said:


> Hey, girls! How many of us are in the line of fire for this blizzard? I won't be going to work Monday or Tuesday. They are calling for 6-11 inches Monday and then 12-18 on Tuesday



I am about to go in to work.  They are letting us out early though.

Sent from my Snow White Frost Galaxy S4 using LHCF


----------



## divachyk

Be careful ladies!!!


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Brownie518 said:


> Hey, girls! How many of us are in the line of fire for this blizzard? I won't be going to work Monday or Tuesday. They are calling for 6-11 inches Monday and then 12-18 on Tuesday



My area is expecting 18- 24 inches. Things should start around 7pm 

Sent from my XT1080 using LHCF


----------



## Golden75

We got out at 12 today and they already sent notification office will be closed tomorrow.  I don't even know how much we're supposed to get.  Last I saw was 20-30"


----------



## Golden75

Finished up APB Blueberry and CJ Olive & Argan - no backups, repurchaseable  Almost done with SSI Coconut Sorbet, scraping the jar.  I don't know if I have a back up :scratchch


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

I'm liking how we're all using stuff up. This is our year U1B1 lol.

Sent from my XT1080 using LHCF


----------



## IDareT'sHair

We were 'Closed' today because of Snow, but since I am considered "essential" Personnel, I had to eventually make my way into the office.erplexed... (Yeah right)

Since it has been so warm (High 30's) it was just alot of heavy, fluffly snow because of the warmer temps.  

The main skreets are clear but a lot of Snow on the Grass etc.....the side streets are still a mess though. 

They came after I left for work and plowed my Subdivision/Community.

Brownie518 curlyhersheygirl Golden75 Froreal3

Thinkin' 'bout 'Yall.  Been keeping up with things on the News.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair Thanks sis. Schools are closed tomorrow here. The supermarkets and gas stations are sold out in my town; folks went bananas here. I'm hoping we don't lose power during this mess.

Sent from my XT1080 using LHCF


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *Thanks sis. Schools are closed tomorrow here. The supermarkets and gas stations are sold out in my town; folks went bananas here. I'm hoping we don't lose power during this mess.*
> 
> Sent from my XT1080 using LHCF


 
@curlyhersheygirl

I heard all of that on NPR.  That's too bad.


----------



## natura87

I'm still waiting for snow that actually sticks. It looks like October here. WTH! Where is my snow!!


----------



## Golden75

Idaretshair  Travel safe! I am so glad I am not considered essential.  I wouldn't go even if I were   So far the accumulation isn't bad, but I think we're still under Blizzard watch for another 12 or so hours.  

I may have to toss the rest of my BM Luscious.  I think it's starting to get the funky scent.  I have a good amount left too, but I've been dipping in that jar for a while.  I am really trying to focus on not opening my new stuff, before I deplete this older stuff.


----------



## Ltown

IDareT'sHair said:


> We were 'Closed' today because of Snow, but since I am considered "essential" Personnel, I had to eventually make my way into the office.erplexed... (Yeah right)
> 
> Since it has been so warm (High 30's) it was just alot of heavy, fluffly snow because of the warmer temps.
> 
> The main skreets are clear but a lot of Snow on the Grass etc.....the side streets are still a mess though.
> 
> They came after I left for work and plowed my Subdivision/Community.
> 
> Brownie518 curlyhersheygirl Golden75 Froreal3
> 
> Thinkin' 'bout 'Yall.  Been keeping up with things on the News.



IDareT'sHair, be safe.  In DMV government was 2 hr delayed I tried to go but the roads were so slick I was sliding all over so came back home. It's melting now but opm made another bad call.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I got a Ship Notice (already) for my Qhemet Biologics! 

YAY!

I hope she offers a 'slight' discount some time on the Abcdefghijk Butter.


----------



## DoDo

Travel ad stay safe ladies! I know some of us must be enjoying spa days!

IDareT'sHair

Enjoy that Qhemet! 


I stocked up way too much to get more  .


I hate running out of my AOHC.


----------



## DoDo

.......dp post


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@DoDo

Girl, this is my 1st time actually having to buy QB. I was getting most of it on a Swap.

So, that Abcd Butter and BRBC was actually my 1st real Purchase from QB even though I've gotten to try (all on Swaps):

Tea Tree Pomade
BRBC - 1st purchase
AOHC - 1st Purchase
ABCD - 1st Purchase
OHHB
Moringa DC'er
Karady Tea


----------



## DoDo

IDareT'sHair said:


> @DoDo
> 
> Girl, this is my 1st time actually having to buy QB. I was getting most of it on a Swap.
> 
> So, that Abcd Butter and BRBC was actually my 1st real Purchase from QB even though I've gotten to try (all on Swaps):
> 
> Tea Tree Pomade
> BRBC - 1st purchase
> AOHC - 1st Purchase
> ABCD - 1st Purchase
> OHHB
> Moringa DC'er
> Karady Tea




IDareT'sHair

What are your fave QB products from the best to your least favorite.

Your girl is curious!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@DoDo

I loved them all equally and for very different reasons. 

Unfortunately, the Tea (Spritz) was discontinued. 

Not certain if the Tea Tree and Grapeseed Scalp Pomade is still offered?

I guess if I were "forced" to pick a _'least'_ favorite, it would probably be the Olive Honey Hydrating Balm (OHHB) and only because it was hard for me to figure out exactly how I wanted to use it or work it into my Regimen. 

And that would be the 'only' reason.

ETA: I'd like to have another Moringa DC'er too one day.


----------



## divachyk

Happy Birthday to the PJ Bawse, Pusha T...the chick with the stash that we all envy 

Enjoy your special day IDareT'sHair!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@divachyk

You are the 1st one Thank you Lady!

Oh...I take that back, a friend from NY called last night and thought it was yesterday.

I guess the Blizzard warnings got her


----------



## natura87

Happy Birthday T yay:


----------



## meka72

Happy birthday IDareT'sHair!


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair 

♪♫•*¨*•.¸¸Happy Birthday To You¸¸.•*¨*•♫♪ 

I Hope You Have A Wonderful Day


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

I was just coming on to wish my sis IDareT'sHair Happy Birthday!  May God continue to bless you. I hope you have a wonderful day.

Sent from my XT1080 using LHCF


----------



## Babygrowth

If its your birthday make some noise... If its your birthday make some noise! Lol! Happy birfday IDareT'sHair


----------



## DoDo

IDareT'sHair said:


> @DoDo
> 
> I loved them all equally and for very different reasons.
> 
> Unfortunately, the Tea (Spritz) was discontinued.
> 
> Not certain if the Tea Tree and Grapeseed Scalp Pomade is still offered?
> 
> I guess if I were "forced" to pick a _'least'_ favorite, it would probably be the Olive Honey Hydrating Balm (OHHB) and only because it was hard for me to figure out exactly how I wanted to use it or work it into my Regimen.
> 
> And that would be the 'only' reason.
> 
> ETA: I'd like to have another Moringa DC'er too one day.



IDareT'sHair

I think you are becoming a QB head. Don't fight it, just let it happen :reddancer:.

ETA: :blowkiss:


----------



## Froreal3

IDareT'sHair Happy Birthday girlie!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

natura87 meka72 DoDo Froreal3 curlyhersheygirl Beamodel

Lawd Geeezus! divachyk done put all my bizness out in the Skreets!  

Thank you Ladies!  

Looking forward to another Fun-Filled Year with Ya'll.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My Sweet Nature By Eddie shipped! (Not too bad.  1st time buying from them).

OT:  Talked to Jakeala - She is sending me deets on the Sale tonight!

She said the Shea Parfait, Coconut Juice and several other items will be on Sale.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair You know us OG's remember the special occasions of each other.

Sent from my XT1080 using LHCF


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl

True. True.  And I appreciate it!

*Cackles at OG's*

Speaking of which..... divachyk 's is Friday 

So, ya'll Flowerbomb her too.

OT: Have you ever tried any Sweet Nature by Eddie?


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> curlyhersheygirl
> 
> True. True.  And I appreciate it!
> 
> *Cackles at OG's*
> 
> Speaking of which..... divachyk 's is Friday
> 
> So, ya'll Flowerbomb her too.
> 
> OT: Have you ever tried any Sweet Nature by Eddie?



IDareT'sHair Yup I remembered.

No I haven't tried any Sweet Nature by Eddie. What goodies from them have you tried.

Sent from my XT1080 using LHCF


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl

This is the new vendor for me in 2015. 

I ordered a 12oz Slik Amino's Deep Conditioner.

If I like it, I will order more from this Line. 

They have some nice sounding products.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair OK I'll wait for your review.

Sent from my XT1080 using LHCF


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl

Sweet Nature By Eddie has some nice offerings.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair I'll keep my eye on them.

Sent from my XT1080 using LHCF


----------



## Eisani

IDareT'sHair said:


> curlyhersheygirl
> 
> Sweet Nature By Eddie has some nice offerings.



I've been peeping Sweet Nature too. 

Hey yall! In my quest to get back on my pj- er, hair shopping ways, I meant to say- I've decided to toss pretty much everything except things I consider collector's items  and start from scratch. I'll continue to purchase staples like Olive You, GDL, and Moist ConditionPro, but everything else can be rotated. I threw away a boatload of stuff back in the summer (uh, we had to load it on a pick up), but I need to purge more.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl

Me Too!


----------



## Ltown

IDareT'sHair, 

Happy Birthday Sis!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ltown

Thanks Girl!


----------



## divachyk

IDareT'sHair said:


> natura87 meka72 DoDo Froreal3 curlyhersheygirl Beamodel
> 
> Lawd Geeezus! divachyk done put all my bizness out in the Skreets!
> 
> Thank you Ladies!
> 
> Looking forward to another Fun-Filled Year with Ya'll.




You're welcome IDareT'sHair  I see you have called me out about my bday.  I deserved that.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

divachyk said:


> *You're welcome   I see you have called me out about my bday.  I deserved that*.


 
divachyk

Hmp. Talmbout some "You're Welcome"

And Yes......I called you SKRAIT OUT!...


----------



## oneastrocurlie

IDareT'sHair

Happy Birthday!!!


----------



## flyygirlll2

I'm not in this challenge even though lord knows i should be lol. Just passing through to say Happy Birthday! IDareT'sHair

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF please excuse typos


----------



## IDareT'sHair

oneastrocurlie flyygirlll2

Thank you Ladies for popping over with well wishes. 

Very much appreciated.


----------



## MileHighDiva

Happy B-Day, Lady!  I hope you had a blessed day!  IDareT'sHair


----------



## Babygrowth

It took almost 10 days but I'm finally getting my rainbow light vitamins today. If I like these I will need another place besides vitacost to order from with faster shipping.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

MileHighDiva

Thanks for that Mile High Wish Ms. D!


----------



## divachyk

IDareT'sHair said:


> divachyk
> 
> Hmp. Talmbout some "You're Welcome"
> 
> And Yes......I called you SKRAIT OUT!...



IDareT'sHair 
 you're still welcome  I love my bday so I truly try to make it a big deal for others too.

My body had the nerve to feel kind of sick like with a cold last night and it's not all that better today...but the devil is a lie! I will enjoy my bday sick or not.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair

Hope you had a wonderful day!!!!!!


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair

Hope you had a wonderful day!!!!!!


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair

Hope you had a wonderful day!!!!!!


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair

Hope you had a wonderful day!!!!!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

Dang!  Ms. B!

You really wanted me to have a Nice One didn't You?

Sike  I know this site is messed up!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Eisani said:


> *I've been peeping Sweet Nature too. *
> 
> *Hey yall! In my quest to get back on my pj- er, hair shopping ways, I meant to say- I've decided to toss pretty much everything except things I consider collector's items  and start from scratch. I'll continue to purchase staples like Olive You, GDL, and Moist ConditionPro, but everything else can be rotated. I threw away a boatload of stuff back in the summer (uh, we had to load it on a pick up), but I need to purge more.*


 
@Eisani

Hey Girl!

I just saw this!

You @chebaby and @beautyaddict1913 need to stop coming up in here for 1 or 2 days and disappearing again for days, weeks, months.

Ya'll need to come on home & stay! I'm sick of Ya'll Ghost-Postin'

Yeah, that Sweet Nature By Eddie got some good looking stuff.  

My 1st order should be here tomorrow and I already made up a Cart for tomorrow.

He is having a 20% off Sale for 10 days using = Sunshine so I am making another Quick Purchase.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My Qhemet AOHC came today.

curlyherhseygirl Golden75 DoDo Froreal3


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair QB don't play.

Sent from my XT1080 using LHCF


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl

Hey Curl-Swirl! 

How's the Weather?

Um..so, I did another little Sweet Nature By Eddie Purchase. 

I've been recently using products with MSM, so I got x2 of the DC'ers with MSM and a Crème that also has MSM.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> Brownie518
> 
> Dang!  Ms. B!
> 
> You really wanted me to have a Nice One didn't You?
> 
> Sike  I know this site is messed up!



 hey girl!!


Im about to do my wash


----------



## Brownie518

Ive been massaging JBCO in for the past few weeks.  Im using that and varioys KV oils for prepoos, also

Im going to DC with Vanilla Silk again


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> 
> Hey Curl-Swirl!
> 
> How's the Weather?
> 
> Um..so, I did another little Sweet Nature By Eddie Purchase.
> 
> I've been recently using products with MSM, so I got x2 of the DC'ers with MSM and a Crème that also has MSM.



IDareT'sHair Today wasn't too bad except trying to drive around those large mounds of snow. Tomorrow we're supposed to get another 8in 

Those items sound nice keep me posted.

Sent from my XT1080 using LHCF


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *Today wasn't too bad except trying to drive around those large mounds of snow. Tomorrow we're supposed to get another 8in *
> 
> *Those items sound nice keep me posted.*
> 
> Sent from my XT1080 using LHCF


 
curlyhersheygirl

Another 8888888 inches!


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair That's what I said lol and another system is moving in with more snow for Monday. Winter is making up for lost time.

Sent from my XT1080 using LHCF


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl

We are also expecting another Snow Storm on Monday too....


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

I can't wait for spring lol

Sent from my XT1080 using LHCF


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *Ive been massaging JBCO in for the past few weeks.* Im using that and varioys KV oils for prepoos, also
> 
> Im going to DC with Vanilla Silk again


 
Brownie518

So Have I


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *I can't wait for spring lol*
> 
> Sent from my XT1080 using LHCF


 
curlyhersheygirl

And then we'll be thinking about Spring Regi's and Lighter Products!


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> curlyhersheygirl
> 
> And then we'll be thinking about Spring Regi's and Lighter Products!



IDareT'sHair Exactly lol

Sent from my XT1080 using LHCF


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl

I know I'll possibly do a nice Haul from SSI for M-Day.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair Same here. I'm trying to hold out until then to do some damage.

Sent from my XT1080 using LHCF


----------



## bajandoc86

Happy Belated Birthday Ms.T! IDareT'sHair

Sorry I missed it. Hope you had an awesome day love!


----------



## DoDo

IDareT'sHair said:


> My Qhemet AOHC came today.
> 
> curlyherhseygirl Golden75 DoDo Froreal3



IDareT'sHair



Very nice. I just used some of that in my hair today. You are inspiring me to return to my mainstay, QB.


----------



## DoDo

Happy Birthday divachyk,

!!


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

divachyk  Happy Birthday!
I hope that you have a wonderful day. God bless.

Sent from my XT1080 using LHCF


----------



## Froreal3

Enjoy your special day divachyk!

Sent from my Snow White Frost Galaxy S4 using LHCF


----------



## Froreal3

Got my little scalp massager. I'll use it this wash day.

Sent from my Snow White Frost Galaxy S4 using LHCF


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Froreal3 Which version did you get? The one reviewed by Naptural85 or Mo knows hair

Sent from my XT1080 using LHCF


----------



## IDareT'sHair

To divachyk

For Putting me on BLAST.....  I Hope YOU Have a BLAST:birthday2



Have a Blessed "Holiday" Weekend!


----------



## Froreal3

curlyhersheygirl said:


> @Froreal3 Which version did you get? The one reviewed by Naptural85 or Mo knows hair
> 
> Sent from my XT1080 using LHCF



@curlyhersheygirl I got the one Mo has.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Froreal3 OK I got that version as well.

Sent from my XT1080 using LHCF


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My 1st Package from Sweet Nature By Eddie should arrive today = x1 12oz Silk Amino DC'er.  

I wish I got gotten another one. (Maybe I will before the Sale ends)  

I'll see how it smells/looks first.


----------



## divachyk

DoDo said:


> Happy Birthday divachyk,
> 
> !!



Thank you DoDo. You ladies are fabulous....I truly appreciate the love.


----------



## divachyk

curlyhersheygirl said:


> divachyk  Happy Birthday!
> I hope that you have a wonderful day. God bless.
> 
> Sent from my XT1080 using LHCF





Froreal3 said:


> Enjoy your special day divachyk!
> 
> Sent from my Snow White Frost Galaxy S4 using LHCF





IDareT'sHair said:


> To divachyk
> 
> For Putting me on BLAST.....  I Hope YOU Have a BLAST:birthday2
> 
> Have a Blessed "Holiday" Weekend!



Thank you Froreal3 curlyhersheygirl IDareT'sHair....thank you ladies for the bday wishes and blessings.

 I knew you'd blast me IDareT'sHair. :blowkiss: TY sis.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

divachyk

Absolutely I was!

Enjoy Your Holiday Weekend.  It is a "National" Holiday isn't it?

Too bad I don't have the day off.


----------



## Beamodel

divachyk

Happy Birthday Darling...


----------



## Babygrowth

Happy happiest bday divachyk. I'm out of songs at the moment... :-(


----------



## Eisani

I hate using the LHCF app on my tablet. I didn't bit mo see it was your birthday IDareT'sHair! Happy belated, and happy birthday to you, divachyk! 

I just ordered from Sweet Nature: Just Leave It Keratin conditioner, Silk Amino mask, and the Love deep conditioner. Now that I have blonde in my hair, I have to use protein a lot more often. Hopefully these items have a nice moisture/protein balance.


----------



## Eisani

And APB is closed until March?! I need to try that stuff rhet nah! Let me go look at Claudie's, SSI, and Blue Roze. My fanga is itching!

ETA: Hell, Ms Claudie is closed too. Lawd.


----------



## MileHighDiva

Happy B-Day, divachyk!  I hope you're having a blessed day!


----------



## Brownie518

divachyk



Hope you're  having a greagreat  day!!!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Eisani said:


> *I just ordered from Sweet Nature: Just Leave It Keratin conditioner, Silk Amino mask, and the Love deep conditioner. Now that I have blonde in my hair, I have to use protein a lot more often. Hopefully these items have a nice moisture/protein balance.*


 
Eisani

My 1st order came today.  A 12oz Silk Amino DC'er.  Smells Lavender and Minty.  

She also included a nice size sample of the "Dream Crème" which looks & smells good.

My 2nd order is: x2 8oz of the Love DC'er w/MSM and an 8oz Jar of the Spirit Crème which also has MSM.

We'll have to compare notes!  

I might add to my 2nd order (before it ships and the Sale ends)


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

I don't know what it is....but I have been killin' some ED JBCO 

*I mean Killin' it*:axehunter:


----------



## rileypak

Happy birthday divachyk!!!!


----------



## Eisani

Some Soultanicals made it through my PayPal today as well  Knot Sauce, Fluffalicious, and Afro-Gelato. I started to try the Knot Head DC, but I'll see what Sweet Nature is talking about first. IDareT'sHair did you say lavender minty? We ain't gon make it . I do not like anything minty smelling except peppermint eo and only barely can I tolerate that. Lavender is low on my like list as well. Oh well...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Eisani said:


> Some Soultanicals made it through my PayPal today as well  Knot Sauce, Fluffalicious, and Afro-Gelato. I started to try the Knot Head DC, but I'll see what Sweet Nature is talking about first. *did you say lavender minty? We ain't gon make it . I do not like anything minty smelling except peppermint eo and only barely can I tolerate that. Lavender is low on my like list as well. Oh well...*


 
Eisani

Change your order to something else.  

Not really a fan of Lavender either, but the description and ingredients sound good.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Eisani

Maybe it's all Lavender.  I just read the description.  I don't see any "Mint" in it.


----------



## Eisani

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Eisani
> 
> Change your order to something else.
> 
> Not really a fan of Lavender either, but the description and ingredients sound good.


 The ingredients are definitely what sold me. I'll see if I can stand it. If not, I'm giving it to my mom.


----------



## Eisani

I know Soultanicals betta be about that life, I've read where there have been some shipping delays in the past. There is a note that it can take up to 14 business days to process during a sale. We gon' see.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Eisani said:


> *I know Soultanicals betta be about that life*, I've read where there have been some shipping delays in the past. *There is a note that it can take up to 14 business days to process during a sale. We gon' see.*


 
Eisani

Hmpf.  Um Prolly longer.

Don't forget for them you can also try: Hattache.com and or Pampered & Twisted.com


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Eisani

Clawd...All this time I was thankin' _"Sweet Eddie"_ was a Man!

It's a Woman!

OT: I looked at that Keratin L-I too.


----------



## Ltown

Happy Birthday Ms. DivaChyk!


----------



## natura87

Eisani said:


> I know Soultanicals betta be about that life, I've read where there have been some shipping delays in the past. There is a note that it can take up to 14 business days to process during a sale. We gon' see.



Took them 1 day to take my money but a month and a half for me to get products.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

natura87 said:


> *Took them 1 day to take my money but a month and a half for me to get products.*


 
natura87

Pfft. 

Shole Did. Eisani


----------



## Lita

IDareT'sHair Happy Belated Birthday..I wish you many more...


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita

divachyk Happy Birthday! Wish you many more too...


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## divachyk

IDareT'sHair said:


> divachyk
> 
> Absolutely I was!
> 
> Enjoy Your Holiday Weekend.  It is a "National" Holiday isn't it?
> 
> Too bad I don't have the day off.




Lita, Ltown, rileypak, Brownie518, MileHighDiva, Eisani, Beamodel, IDareT'sHair -- thank you, beauties!

T, yes gawd it's a National Holiday!!!! 

ETA: natura87 meka72, thank you girly


----------



## divachyk

Here's my bday hair (wig) -- got many looks, hope those looks were silent compliments. 





Beamodel check out "Vanessa synthetic wig Salas". I think this one is fun and worth a try for a weekend night outing.


----------



## natura87

Happy belated birthday @ divachyk


----------



## meka72

divachyk! I hope you had a wonderful birthday!


----------



## DoDo

IDareT'sHair said:


> Brownie518
> 
> I don't know what it is....but I have been killin' some ED JBCO
> 
> *I mean Killin' it*:axehunter:


----------



## Eisani

IDareT'sHair said:


> Eisani
> 
> Hmpf.  Um Prolly longer.
> 
> Don't forget for them you can also try: Hattache.com and or Pampered & Twisted.com


Idk how I forgot about Hattache when I just made a cart there Wednesday night SMH. 



IDareT'sHair said:


> Eisani
> 
> Clawd...All this time I was thankin' _"Sweet Eddie"_ was a Man!
> 
> It's a Woman!
> 
> OT: I looked at that Keratin L-I too.


IDareT'sHair  I thought Eddie was a fella, too! My bad lol!! Like Sweet Lenny fr Good Times  I'm hoping I love that keratin LI, especially for straightening. 



natura87 said:


> Took them 1 day to take my money but a month and a half for me to get products.


As in 6 weeks natura87? They have 15 business to get me right. I'm not about to play with them.


----------



## Beamodel

divachyk

It looks good. Off to go look...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Lita Eisani natura87

Thanks Girlies for all the belated Burfday wishes!


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair 
Happy belated birthday!!!!!!!


----------



## natura87

Eisani 

Yup, 6 weeks. I live abroad but still it should not take 6 weeks.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Used Up:
x1 8oz MHC Buttery Soy (I have x1 back up)


----------



## natura87

Tried Alikay Naturals Creme Brulee on several day old hair with a leave in for a twist out. It came out nice. I will experiment with it a few more times. Its not dry and crispy like last time. 

I know its for wash and goes but I don't have  wash and go hair so I twisted.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

So, I'm waiting on:
Exchange Forum (Alikay Naturals and Jessicurl)
Sweet Nature By Ms. Eddie...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Still goin' skrong with:
The Pomade Shop's Pomade
Extra Dark Jamaican Black Castor Oil


----------



## Eisani

Just used up a SitriNillah, Aphogee 2 Step and Moisturizing Conditioner. My hair needed that protein something serious. My hair is so soft. Just air drying a wash n go. Anyone else snowed in? This weather has me in my feelings.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> I don't know what it is....but I have been killin' some ED JBCO
> 
> *I mean Killin' it*:axehunter:


IDareT'sHair

 yeah, me too. I just can't stop reaching for it. 

I used up another APB Pudding (a few backups still) and a KV Fenugreek. I'm using the KV Argan Jojoba and the Amla+Brahmi oils now.  Oh, i finished an SD Razz and an HTN Follicle Mist, one backup left.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair

You get a lot of snow?? We're looking at about 5-10 inches late tonight into Monday evening. Then, ice.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *yeah, me too. I just can't stop reaching for it.*
> 
> I used up another APB Pudding (a few backups still) and a KV Fenugreek. I'm using the KV Argan Jojoba and the Amla+Brahmi oils now.  Oh, i finished an SD Razz and an HTN Follicle Mist, one backup left.


 
Brownie518

Girl....Me Either!  Isn't that strange? 

Good job using stuff up Ms. B!


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> Girl....Me Either!  Isn't that strange?
> 
> Good job using stuff up Ms. B!


IDareT'sHair

I keep it on my nightstand now  and just grab it whenever. 


Girl, I'm really trying to get this stash down . My APB stash is looking MUCH better now. KV...erplexed still a trip! But I'm working on it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *I keep it on my nightstand now  and just grab it whenever.*
> 
> 
> Girl, I'm really trying to get this stash down . My APB stash is looking MUCH better now. KV...erplexed still a trip! But I'm working on it.


 
Brownie518

So Do I.

Girl, I done gave up on getting my Stash down..... 

It is what is iterplexed


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> So Do I.
> 
> Girl, I done gave up on getting my Stash down.....
> 
> It is what is iterplexed


IDareT'sHair

Yeah, it's hard. I've had to force myself into this no buy state. That's the main thing, keeping myself from buyin. I think in about a month or two, I'll need a good haul to get me through the spring.  I want some SSI, SD, APB, and more LOL


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *Yeah, it's hard. I've had to force myself into this no buy state. That's the main thing, keeping myself from buyin. I think in about a month or two, I'll need a good haul to get me through the spring.  I want some SSI,* SD, APB, and more LOL


 
Brownie518

I haven't been buying 'much' - But I've still been buying. 

I know Claudie, BlueRoze, Jakeala and many others will be having VD Sales, so I need to check those out.

After that, maybe I can sit back until Mothers Day.

Definitely getting SSI.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> I haven't been buying 'much' - But I've still been buying.
> 
> I know Claudie, BlueRoze, Jakeala and many others will be having VD Sales, so I need to check those out.
> 
> After that, maybe I can sit back until Mothers Day.
> 
> Definitely getting SSI.


IDareT'sHair

I'll definitely get some Claudie's and I want to try Jakeala  I pulled out some Vere oil and Kahve oil this past week. I have a couple of each so I'm trying to use those. I have a few Montego Bay oils, too. 

I have an SSI list somewhere...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

SSI - I want some Okra Winfrey and that new Grease Corriander and Fig.  Maybe some Blueberry Cowash and the new Apple Conditioner.

Did you look at: Sweet Nature By Eddie?  I think I'm going to really like this line.  

And she's as nice as can be too. *you know i already worked her nerves*..

Claudie - I want a Large jar of the 3n1 Cleansing Conditioner.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> I haven't been buying 'much' - But I've still been buying.
> 
> I know Claudie, BlueRoze, Jakeala and many others will be having VD Sales, so I need to check those out.
> 
> After that, maybe I can sit back until Mothers Day.
> 
> Definitely getting SSI.


IDareT'sHair

I'll definitely get some Claudie's and I want to try Jakeala  I pulled out some Vere oil and Kahve oil this past week. I have a couple of each so I'm trying to use those. I have a few Montego Bay oils, too. 

I have an SSI list somewhere...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> *SSI - I want some Okra Winfrey and that new Grease Corriander and Fig. Maybe some Blueberry Cowash and the new Apple Conditioner.*
> 
> *Did you look at: Sweet Nature By Eddie? I think I'm going to really like this line. *
> 
> *And she's as nice as can be too. *you know i already worked her nerves*..*
> 
> *Claudie - I want a Large jar of the 3n1 Cleansing Conditioner.*


 
Brownie518

FYI


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My Sweet Nature By Eddie Products came today. 

I think I'm going to really love the Spirit Crème.  

Since I've been upping my MSM lately (TPS, Green Magic etc....) Smells nice especially for something that contains MSM.  

I didn't smell my any of my DC'ers.  I ordered 8oz, but she upgraded them to 12oz.  So she has already stolen my Heart.

She is offering 20% through Valentine's Day Code = LOVE


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I did a small little SNBE (Sweet Nature By Eddie) Cart and got back ups of:
Silk Amino DC'er
Spirit Crème  

May do another one before the Sale ends.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

So, I contacted Darcy Botanicals because I love that Pumpkin Seed Elixir especially this time a year and the only place I was able to get it was Sage. 

Now it's not even there any more. 

The only shops that carry it is in the UK (and we know what that shipping is like).erplexed

So, I ask her to bring it back to the US. And she said her Retailers need to request it. 

I may send a "Shout Out" to Hattache and AveYou and I think Pampered & Twisted also carries DB. And maybe Curlmart.

I told her, if she only brought it back "Limited Edition" for Fall/Winter that would mean a lot to me. ...

I do consider it somewhat of a Winter (HG) staple. That and the Eucalyptus & Mint Scalp Butter.

Lawd.. you talmbout a "Sealer" Par Excellent this is it....


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Massaging in some Green Magic.  

Where errbody at?

Oh Well.  

So, I already got a Shipping Notice from my latest SNBE (Sweet Nature By Eddie) purchase yesterday.

I just got back ups for the DC'er and the Scalp Crème. 

I want another Pomade from The Pomade Shop (maybe the Rosemary one).

I'll wait and see next week.  Hopefully, the Sale will still be on.

I want something from:
Claudie
Jakeala
BlueRoze Beauty
The Pomade Shop?


----------



## Ltown

Hi ladies!  I hate winter; fortunately we haven't had much snow in dmv but it still cold. I haven't brought any products but I need to look in my stash and see what I will/not use. I like APB butters they are thick and no aloe or water is what I like in my butters/crèmes.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ltown

Hey Ms. LT!

Stay Warm


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Hey divas. I haven't been feeling so well the past few days. I have to go back and catch up.

IDareT'sHair I see you're enjoying SNBE lately, I'm waiting for your reviews.

Next week I'll be getting stuff from BRB and TPS.

Sent from my XT1080 using LHCF


----------



## divachyk

Feel better curlyhersheygirl and stay warm Ltown.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

divachyk Thanks sis.

Sent from my XT1080 using LHCF


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl

I hope you feel better soon Ms. Lady!


----------



## Eisani

IDareT'sHair said:


> Massaging in some Green Magic.
> 
> Where errbody at?
> 
> Oh Well.
> 
> So, I already got a Shipping Notice from my latest SNBE (Sweet Nature By Eddie) purchase yesterday.
> 
> I just got back ups for the DC'er and the Scalp Crème.
> 
> I want another Pomade from The Pomade Shop (maybe the Rosemary one).
> 
> I'll wait and see next week. Hopefully, the Sale will still be on.
> 
> I want something from:
> Claudie
> Jakeala
> BlueRoze Beauty
> The Pomade Shop?


@IDareT'sHair I'm hoping my Sweet Nature will be here tomorrow or Saturday. I want some Jakeala and Blue Roze. I have P&T and Hattache tabs open as we speak but if sales are on the horizon, I can wait. I want some SSI and Claudie's as well. (That monster is starting to come back...)


curlyhersheygirl said:


> Hey divas. I haven't been feeling so well the past few days. I have to go back and catch up.


Get well soon, @Curlyhersheygirl


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Eisani

Gurl....The V-Day Sales should be pretty hefty around these parts.

I placed my last Sweet Nature order (for a while). 

I can't wait to read your review of the Silk Amino DCer

But I may come back though and get the Follicle Booster.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Eisani

What are you thinkin' 'bout gettin' from BRB & Jakeala?


----------



## Eisani

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Eisani
> 
> What are you thinkin' 'bout gettin' from BRB & Jakeala?


 IDareT'sHair from BlueRoze: Chai Hair Tea, Chocolate Rose, Toasted Marshamallows, Pumpkin Puree Whip, and probably the Strawberry Hibiscus DC and leave-in.

From Jakeala: Coconut Juice leave in, Avocado and Monoi conditioner, Shiloh Ayurvedic balm, Ayurvedic hair oil, and the silky hair oil.


----------



## Eisani

Oh, and that Amla hemp parfait from Jakeala looks nice. I really need to focus on DCs, but I like what I like. I have a nice SSI list as well


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Eisani

I know the Coconut Juice and the Shea Amala Parfaits are part of her B1 G1 50% Sale starting 02-12 through 02-14.

You BRB List sounds good too.  She said she would have the LHCF Code for me tonight.  

When I get it, I'll post it in the Vendors Sellers Forum under BlueRoze.

I want the Cocoa Rhassoul DC'er and maybe a couple Strawberry Vinegar Crème Rinse.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Eisani

I know the Coconut Juice and the Shea Amala Parfaits are part of her B1 G1 50% Sale.

Starting 02-12 through 02-14.

You BRB List sounds good too. 

She said she would have the LHCF Code for me tonight.  

When I get it, I'll post it in the Vendors Sellers Forum under BlueRoze.

I want the Cocoa Rhassoul DC'er and maybe a couple Strawberry Vinegar Crème Rinse.


----------



## Eisani

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Eisani
> 
> I know the Coconut Juice and the Shea Amala Parfaits are part of her B1 G1 50% Sale starting 02-12 through 02-14.
> 
> You BRB List sounds good too. She said she would have the LHCF Code for me tonight.
> 
> When I get it, I'll post it in the Vendors Sellers Forum under BlueRoze.
> 
> I want the Cocoa Rhassoul DC'er and maybe a couple Strawberry Vinegar Crème Rinse.


 IDareT'sHair I want to try that Strawberry vinegar rinse as well if it's on the site. I guess I can wait a whole week to order Jakeala. Will the BRB code be permanent for LHCF, or just for a special sale? I'm ready to place an order asap. I'm ready for APB to get my coins when s/he reopens as well. Shescentit done already got a few coins.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Eisani said:


> I want to try that Strawberry vinegar rinse as well if it's on the site. I guess I can wait a whole week to order Jakeala. *Will the BRB code be permanent for LHCF, or just for a special sale?* I'm ready to place an order asap. I'm ready for APB to get my coins when s/he reopens as well. *Shescentit done already got a few coins*.


 
@Eisani

Just for this Valentines Day. 

What You Get from SSI? #busted


----------



## Eisani

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Eisani
> 
> Just for this Valentines Day.
> 
> What You Get from SSI? #busted


  IDareT'sHair not much, just a Blueberry Cowash, Cranberry Cream, Apple Nectar, and Curl Moisturizing Conditioner. 

That's nice of BRB to have a V-Day sale  I'll save my coins until next week for BRB and Jakeala. APB still down until 3/5?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Eisani

I think BRB's Sale will start this Weekend.


----------



## Ltown

curlyhersheygirl, get better.


----------



## DoDo

IDareT'sHair said:


> Massaging in some Green Magic.
> 
> Where errbody at?
> 
> Oh Well.
> 
> So, I already got a Shipping Notice from my latest SNBE (Sweet Nature By Eddie) purchase yesterday.
> 
> I just got back ups for the DC'er and the Scalp Crème.
> 
> I want another Pomade from The Pomade Shop (maybe the Rosemary one).
> 
> I'll wait and see next week.  Hopefully, the Sale will still be on.
> 
> I want something from:
> Claudie
> Jakeala
> *BlueRoze Beauty*
> The Pomade Shop?



IDareT'sHair

Blue Roze Beauty made a good impression on me, so I may be returning to hit them up soon.

Let us know how SNBE treats you. I first noticed them a couple years ago in a youtube review but I never got around to hitting them up.

curlyhersheygirl

Feel better!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

DoDo

Will definitely let you know how the products work for me. 

So far, her CS has been phenomenal.


----------



## Brownie518

Hey ladies. I see you gearin up for sales. I want SSI, Jakaela, and Claudie


----------



## DoDo

IDareT'sHair said:


> DoDo
> 
> Will definitely let you know how the products work for me.
> 
> *So far, her CS has been phenomenal.*



Very important . She is already getting points for that.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

DoDo

Yes, she does get points & you know I can be high-maintenance on a vendor.  *cough*

So..if a "new" vendor can put up with all my crazy Foolishness, I'm good.


----------



## DoDo

IDareT'sHair said:


> DoDo
> 
> Yes, she does get points & you know I can be high-maintenance on a vendor.  *cough*
> 
> So..if a "new" vendor can put up with all my crazy Foolishness, I'm good.



IDareT'sHair



They better if they want those coins! !


----------



## Eisani

Used up this morning: Giovanni SAS (have back ups), Hairveda CoCasta (no back ups), CJ Smoothing conditioner (no back-up). 

Purchased this morning : BRB Chai Hair Tea, Toasted Marshmallows, Chocolate Rose, Marshmallow Cream Gel, Strawberry Hibiscus Leave In.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Eisani said:


> *Purchased this morning : BRB Chai Hair Tea, Toasted Marshmallows, Chocolate Rose, Marshmallow Cream Gel, Strawberry Hibiscus Leave In.*


 
Eisani

Great Haul!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 divachyk Golden75 Ltown Beamodel Froreal3 natura87 Eisani rileypak

Everyone - Please keep Curly in your Prayers.  She has been hospitalized due to her Blood Pressure.  

She is suppose to deliver in about 3 weeks.  

Keep her and her Family in your Prayers.  

We want her to have a nice Healthy Baby.

I will keep ya'll updated as I learn more.


----------



## Eisani

IDareT'sHair said:


> Eisani
> 
> Great Haul!



IDareT'sHair thanks! I also bought another Silk Amino conditioner and Keratin Cream from Sweet Nature


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Eisani said:


> thanks! *I also bought another Silk Amino conditioner and Keratin Cream from Sweet Nature *


 
Eisani

So, you must have smelled the Silk Amino?  It must be okay.


----------



## Ltown

IDareT'sHair said:


> Brownie518 divachyk Golden75 Ltown Beamodel Froreal3 natura87 Eisani rileypak
> 
> Everyone - Please keep Curly in your Prayers.  She has been hospitalized due to her Blood Pressure.
> 
> She is suppose to deliver in about 3 weeks.
> 
> Keep her and her Family in your Prayers.
> 
> We want her to have a nice Healthy Baby.
> 
> I will keep ya'll updated as I learn more.



IDareT'sHair, definately and thanks for keeping us posted.


----------



## Eisani

Definitely praying for Curly. 



IDareT'sHair said:


> Eisani
> 
> So, you must have smelled the Silk Amino?  It must be okay.



IDareT'sHair No, I haven't lol. I just couldn't pass up the sale. I haven't been home to check for packages. Staying at my boo's tonight, but I'll check tomorrow for sure.


----------



## natura87

Bought some Lush stuff. 

I woke up extra early today as I was told that I had to go to a training/meeting for work. I was under the impression that it was mandatory.  It's a 6 hour thing, I am the only non Korean and its allllll in Korean. 





I could have done my hair today. I'm sitting here like erplexedunderstanding every 6th word.


----------



## natura87

IDareT'sHair said:


> Brownie518 divachyk Golden75 Ltown Beamodel Froreal3 natura87 Eisani rileypak
> 
> Everyone - Please keep Curly in your Prayers.  She has been hospitalized due to her Blood Pressure.
> 
> She is suppose to deliver in about 3 weeks.
> 
> Keep her and her Family in your Prayers.
> 
> We want her to have a nice Healthy Baby.
> 
> I will keep ya'll updated as I learn more.



Oh noooo! ! I will keep her in my prayers.


----------



## Beamodel

Praying for Ms Curly


----------



## DoDo

IDareT'sHair said:


> Brownie518 divachyk Golden75 Ltown Beamodel Froreal3 natura87 Eisani rileypak
> 
> Everyone - Please keep Curly in your Prayers.  She has been hospitalized due to her Blood Pressure.
> 
> She is suppose to deliver in about 3 weeks.
> 
> Keep her and her Family in your Prayers.
> 
> We want her to have a nice Healthy Baby.
> 
> I will keep ya'll updated as I learn more.



Oh no! I am keeping Curly in my prayers and hoping for a safe delivery!


----------



## Froreal3

Praying for Curley's safe and healthy delivery!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ltown DoDo Beamodel Froreal3 Golden75 Eisani Brownie518

Update on Ms. Curly & the Baby: I heard from her this a.m. 

They are giving Curly med to get/keep her Blood Pressure down and the _Baby Girl_ meds to strengthen her Lungs.  

Curly wants to make it 35 weeks to deliver and she still has a month to go.

They really want a _Baby Girl_ to add to their family, so continue to pray that the baby stays healthy and strong and won't come for another month at least to 35 weeks.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Double Post.......................


----------



## divachyk

Thank you for the update IDareT'sHair, I will be praying!!


----------



## Eisani

Thanks for the update IDareT'sHair, definitely praying for Curly and her little precious one. 

My hair is still really soft from yesterday's cowash and LCO so I just rebunned. Cowash was Giovanni SAS, CJ Smoothing leave in, Kyra's Ultimate Mango Cream, oil was HV CoCasta on my scalp, Vatika oil on the rest of my hair/ends.


----------



## Froreal3

IDareT'sHair I'm praying for curly. How many weeks along is she? A month from 35? So 25? I thought it was three weeks till full term (which isn't bad).


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Froreal3

She is trying to make it till 35 weeks.  39 weeks is full term right?

Ya'll know I ain't got no babies!


----------



## Beamodel

Well ladies, I installed box braids so I won't be using up much of anything besides APB sprays (my holy grails).


----------



## DoDo

IDareT'sHair

Thank you for the update. I am praying she and the baby pull through safe as well as healthy!


----------



## Golden75

Hey ladies! Will keep Ms.Curly and baby in my prayers.  A friend of mine just went thru the same thing.  She did deliver a month early, but her and baby girl are home and doing well. 

Things have been so dang busy!  Can't even log in at work any more...so annoying.

I put in mini twists a couple weeks ago, and takedown was a nightmare!  I dunno why my hair was acting so crazy.  Tangles, tangles, tangles!  DC-ing now with BASK Whiskey.  Finished the jar, I think I have one backup, also finished SSI sorbet and Lee Stafford Rx, no backups.


----------



## Froreal3

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Froreal3
> 
> She is trying to make it till 35 weeks.  39 weeks is full term right?
> 
> Ya'll know I ain't got no babies!



IDareT'sHair 37 is full term. 35 is preemie still,  but decent.

Sent from my Snow White Frost Galaxy S4 using LHCF


----------



## Golden75

More to add to used up list: MC Terra Forma - 2 or 3 backups, HV Jardin Condish - 2 backups

ETA: Had to toss a bottle of AOWC.  It's been open for awhile and only about 1/4 of the bottle.  It smelled horribly like chemicals and was runny.  I thought it use to be pearlescent in color, but it no longer is.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Froreal3

Thanks for the Natal update!  Don't ask me where I came up with 39 weeks


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ladies...Let's keep that Prayer Circle going for Ms. Curly and Baby Curly!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My Alikay Naturals = 16oz Sage & Honey DC'er and my Jessicurl Deep Treatment came today!


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair said:


> Froreal3
> 
> Thanks for the Natal update!  Don't ask me where I came up with 39 weeks



IDareT'sHair I thought it was 39 weeks too erplexed, so I googled, as I do with all life's questions  and it says anything between 37-42 weeks is considered full term.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I'm trying to get another 12oz Jar of Spirit Crème from SNBE. 

Especially since I'm on the MSM/Sulfur thing until Spring. 

And the price is reasonable (with this Sale).

I have an 8oz and an 8oz back up on the way, but would like to have another 12oz.

Will be rotating this with: LG's Green Magic and TPS Pomades.

The SNBE, is also a Crème, and has a very nice Vanilla/Cake Batter scent and I do not detect the Sulfur at all.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75 said:


> *I thought it was 39 weeks too erplexed, so I googled, as I do with all life's questions  and it says anything between 37-42 weeks is considered full term.*


 
Golden75

My mother was a Nurse (Retired) on the OB/GYN Floor and she always said 39 weeks.  

So I never questioned it!

*Sad* You can't get on at Werk!  I was wondering "where you were"????  

That Stinks!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I used up:
Claudie 3n1 Cleansing Conditioner (no back ups - will buy x2 when she has her Sale)
Mission:Condition Banana Kisses DC'er (no back ups - used it this a.m. as a Pre-Rx)
Huetiful's Moisturizing DC'er (no back ups - will repurchase when it's back In-Stock)


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@divachyk @Beamodel @Froreal3 @Ltown @Brownie518 @DoDo @natura87 @rileypak @Eisani @Golden75

I spoke with Curly. 

If her BP doesn't come down tonight, they will be inducing her tomorrow a.m.

So, we have to pray that they get her BP regulated.


----------



## Ltown

IDareT'sHair said:


> @divachyk @Beamodel @Froreal3 @Ltown @Brownie518 @DoDo @natura87 @rileypak @Eisani @Golden75
> 
> I spoke with Curly.
> 
> If her BP doesn't come down tonight, they will be inducing her tomorrow a.m.
> 
> So, we have to pray that they get her BP regulated.



oh no, we are praying for her and the baby.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Ltown

I know LT. 

I just want her to stay calm and not worry.

At least we know Girl Preemies are usually fighters.

I pray that she can make it close to term.


----------



## Brownie518

Hey, girls. 
So I got something in my eye last Saturday and it was in there all day. I guess it scratched my eye and half of it ended up looking like a huge blood clot. erplexed I got some drops from the doc and it is healing so quickly. It was ugly, though, had all these folks in here sayin I got beat, those fools. 


Saying a prayer for curly


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *Hey, girls. *
> *So I got something in my eye last Saturday and it was in there all day. I guess it scratched my eye and half of it ended up looking like a huge blood clot*. erplexed I got some drops from the doc and it is healing so quickly. It was ugly, though, had all these folks in here sayin I got beat, those fools.
> 
> 
> Saying a prayer for curly


 
Brownie518



I was wondering where you were?  

I'm so happy you're better.

Them crazies sound like the crazies Che works with


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> 
> 
> I was wondering where you were?
> 
> I'm so happy you're better.
> 
> Them crazies sound like the crazies Che works with


IDareT'sHair
Thanks, girl.


Yeah, these folks here are something else.


----------



## Brownie518

Finished up:

Mizani Thermasmooth Shampoo liter
APB Pudding
APB Leave In
APB Butta
Jar of Joe 2oz (have a few 4oz jars left still)
NG Slippery Elm DC


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

Good Job using stuff up Ms. B!

Hairitage is having a Flash Sale today!  

Someone said: "This is like the 2nd or 3rd Closing Sale"


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> Good Job using stuff up Ms. B!
> 
> Hairitage is having a Flash Sale today!
> 
> Someone said: "This is like the 2nd or 3rd Closing Sale"


IDareT'sHair

 I was about to say, I thought she was closing...you gettin anything?


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair said:


> @divachyk @Beamodel @Froreal3 @Ltown @Brownie518 @DoDo @natura87 @rileypak @Eisani @Golden75  I spoke with Curly.  If her BP doesn't come down tonight, they will be inducing her tomorrow a.m.  So, we have to pray that they get her BP regulated.



Oh noooo I hope her BP goes down. Praying for our sis. Hoping her and baby are ok.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *I was about to say, I thought she was closing...you gettin anything?*


 
Brownie518

I wish. 

I spent my money on BlueRoze.erplexed

Beamodel

Hey Girlie!


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> I wish.
> 
> I spent my money on BlueRoze.erplexed
> 
> @Beamodel
> 
> Hey Girlie!



I wish she still had Carrot Cake frosting (the one in the jar)   I loved that!! 

I'm not getting anything.. 

IDareT'sHair


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> I wish she still had Carrot Cake frosting (the one in the jar)  I loved that!!
> 
> I'm not getting anything..


 

@Brownie518

Other than JBCO...what else are you Lovin' on These Days?

I'm currently loving: Claudie's 3n1 Cleansing (too bad I just ran out)

I have x1 Jar of Carrot Cake Frosting. 

I had started using it and put it back, so I have about 1/2 Jar. 

I still have a bottle of the Liquid Cake Batter.

@Beamodel

What you Lovin' these days?


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair
Hi girly

Brownie518
I'm still holding on to my 1 1/2 bottles of carrot cake frosting. Actually I'm holding on to most of my HH stuff. A week or so ago I had pulled out my soft coconut but it ls back in storage now. 

Mainly because I'm in box braids now and only sprays and oils (for my scalp) are useful to me at the moment.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel

You installed those yourself?  How do you like them?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Beamodel

I pulled out several Oils:

Flaxseed
Pumpkin Seed
ED JBCO
Avocado
HQS Mango & Coconut* _will use this to Pre-Rx_

I'll be rotating the Oils. And also using them on top of my DC'ers to Steam with.

The HQS Imma try to use them as a Pre-Rx to finish them up. 

I have the Mango & Coconut and the Lime & Coconut (unopened).


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> Other than JBCO...what else are you Lovin' on These Days?
> 
> I'm currently loving: Claudie's 3n1 Cleansing (too bad I just ran out)
> 
> I have x1 Jar of Carrot Cake Frosting.
> 
> I had started using it and put it back, so I have about 1/2 Jar.
> 
> I still have a bottle of the Liquid Cake Batter.
> 
> @Beamodel
> 
> What you Lovin' these days?



IDareT'sHair

Let's see, I'm lovin on Shi Naturals PrePoo Buttercream, KV Amla Brahmi oil, Claudie's Vere oil, Missions Buttercream , and Claudie's Kahve leave in. 
I have two bottles of the Liquid Gold Cake Batter. I'm going to use that once I finish this Kahve leave in.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *Let's see, I'm lovin on Shi Naturals PrePoo Buttercream, KV Amla Brahmi oil, Claudie's Vere oil, Missions Buttercream , and Claudie's Kahve leave in.*
> I have two bottles of the Liquid Gold Cake Batter. I'm going to use that once I finish this Kahve leave in.


 

Brownie518

Nice Lovin' List!

I could have added TerraForma on there too.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair

Yes, TerraForma!!! 
I might get some Claudie's Isha cream. I used to tear that up!


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair said:


> Beamodel  You installed those yourself?  How do you like them?



IDareT'sHair

Yes, girl I don't let NOBODY in my hair. I love them too


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair
Girl you know you have some oils. I'm using APB pumpkin oil right now.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel

That's a good "Rule" to have.  (Not letting anyone in your Hair).

Yeah, I wanna run through these Oils this Winter and focus on some of the Oil Blends in the Spring.

Brownie518

Isha is good.  

When she re-opens, I'm going to get x2 3n1 Cleansing Conditioners and that's probably it from her until Mothers Day.


----------



## Brownie518

Oh, I should add Lee Stafford treatment in there. Love that!!


----------



## divachyk

IDareT'sHair Golden75 Froreal3, I didn't know what full term was either so thank yall for the info.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Arianna "Ms. Little Baby Curly" Arrived Late last night. She is in NICU. Momma Curly hopes to hold her sometime today.

She wanted to "Thank" you all for your continued prayers and concerned. 

She sounded soooooo Happy! (Ya'll know I already called Little Ms. Arianna a PJ)


----------



## natura87

Awwwww!!! 

A baby Curly!!


----------



## Froreal3

Congrats curlyhersheygirl! Keeping those prayers up for the little one!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Thanks Ladies!

Curly was a little sad that DH missed everything.  

Because they were suppose to induce this a.m. and they ended up doing it late last night after DH left to go home, get some rest and check on the other Little Curly's.

I know they are so happy. Because they wanted a Little Girl.  

Even the other Curly Chirreens wanted a Little Sister.


----------



## divachyk

Thanks for the update IDareT'sHair. Wonderful news for curlyhersheygirl but I'm still praying all is well.


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Ltown
> 
> I know LT.
> 
> I just want her to stay calm and not worry.
> 
> *At least we know Girl Preemies are usually fighters*.
> 
> I pray that she can make it close to term.



Yup, my friends baby is a preemie and she is def a fighter.


----------



## Beamodel

curlyhersheygirl

Congrats on the new baby. My son was premie for weight not for term. He was in NICU for a week and everything was fine. 

Enjoy your new baby girl. Her name is beautiful too.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I saw a Pic of Baby Arianna.....She is adorable.  

And She Weighed 3lbs and some Ounces.

Curly did real good.  She is cute as a little Button.


----------



## Rozlewis

curlyhersheygirl

Congrats and prayers to you, your beautiful little girl and your family.


----------



## Lita

curlyhersheygirl Congrats I wish you & baby curly perfect health & I pray you both go home soon...


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita

Very proud of myself,I didn't buy anything for the month of January,but I do need some more SSI apple nectar SSI marshmallow cream..Lol


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Eisani

Lita how is the Apple Nectar? It sounded good so I added it to my cart. 

I was rearranging some things in my closet and ran across a box with a little hodge podge of different things; Darcy's Pumpkin Leave In (big bottle), unrefined shea butter, Rajastani henna, amla powder, Jessicurl TooShea!, some EO's, CJ Argan and Olive Oil LI, KCCC, and some Donna Marie Curling Custard . I for real need to get it together. I feel like I'll never be "product-free" . This stash is endless. I pulled out that CJ Argan and Darcy's, love both of those... As much as I've been saying lately I have no leave ins (not even close to being true). Woy.


----------



## natura87

Bought the Valentines sampler box from Bekura. I want to try the Bel Nouvo stuff out and I grabbed a Palm Tapioca too. The shipping was pretty reasonable Considering it's being shipped internationally.


----------



## natura87

I want to grab some Shea Moisture from the online BSS here, but I've already got 2 boxes coming. I hope they deliver to my place and not school. I hate when they do because my boss is like oooooh


----------



## Eisani

I'm sitting here drumming my fingers trying to figure out what to do to this head tonight. I know that Darcy's Pumpkin needs to hit this hair. I want to try the SAA con from Sweet Nature, but I just did my heavy protein rx last week and the instructions on the SAA say to use it once a month. Can't OD. Not sure what to use tonight to dc. I may pull out my LAAAAAASSSTTT Jasmine's Avocado Silk 

I've been revisiting a lot of old products and my old regimen because it wasn't broke. My hair has been a lot more cooperative as a result.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Eisani said:


> *I was rearranging some things in my closet and ran across a box with a little hodge podge of different things; Darcy's Pumpkin Leave In (big bottle), unrefined shea butter, Rajastani henna, amla powder, Jessicurl TooShea!, some EO's, CJ Argan and Olive Oil LI, KCCC, and some Donna Marie Curling Custard . I for real need to get it together. I feel like I'll never be "product-free" . This stash is endless. I pulled out that CJ Argan and Darcy's, love both of those... As much as I've been saying lately I have no leave ins (not even close to being true). Woy.*


 


Eisani said:


> *I'm sitting here drumming my fingers trying to figure out what to do to this head tonight. I know that Darcy's Pumpkin needs to hit this hair. I want to try the SAA con from Sweet Nature, but I just did my heavy protein rx last week and the instructions on the SAA say to use it once a month. Can't OD. Not sure what to use tonight to dc. I may pull out my LAAAAAASSSTTT Jasmine's Avocado Silk *
> 
> *I've been revisiting a lot of old products and my old regimen because it wasn't broke. My hair has been a lot more cooperative as a result.*


 
@Eisani

That Stash ova' there is Stupid Crazy I'gnant.

Girl, I still got about 5 or 6 Jasmine Bath & Body Left = Avocado & Silk, Reconstructor and maybe x1 of the Babbasu.

I got: Hello Sugar Some Pear, Tahitian Vanilla and some other Delicious Scents


----------



## Eisani

@IDareT'sHair ignant is an understatement. If you only knew how much stuff I've either given, or thrown away . The Avocado Silk is banana coconut  I used to order that shea rinse in bulk directly from the supplier, but I quit doing that a while back in order to use up some other stuff. DD is relaxed, cut, and colored now so she's living for rollersets. She loves Dominican products, says they give her more "bounce" so she's not in my stash to use things up. 

I can't believe when I first started on this board she was 7, almost 8 and I was trying to keep her afro puff moist . This girl is about to graduate from high school, has a boyfriend, a car, and keeps that hair whipped . Time flies.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Eisani said:


> *If you only knew how much stuff I've either given, or thrown away . The Avocado Silk is banana coconut  I used to order that shea rinse in bulk directly from the supplier,* but I quit doing that a while back in order to use up some other stuff. DD is relaxed, cut, and colored now so she's living for rollersets. She loves Dominican products, says they give her more "bounce" so she's not in my stash to use things up.
> 
> *I can't believe when I first started on this board she was 7, almost 8 and I was trying to keep her afro puff moist . This girl is about to graduate from high school, has a boyfriend, a car, and keeps that hair whipped . Time flies.*


 
Eisani

Gurl... I done gave, swapped, bought, sold....so it's all relative for a PJ out here on these cruel Skreets!

Remember "Monkey Snacks" that scent was Delicious.  Kind of a Pineapple-y, Coconutty, Banana!

Yeah, time flies!  Awww DD is growing up!


----------



## Eisani

IDareT'sHair I was in FL a couple of months ago and went to the Sunday flea market. Someone there was selling "Monkey Farts" wax for the wax/tart burners. My friend thought the name was hilarious and I was looking like, I know that scent very well and it's pretty good! LOL


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Eisani

So do the "Farts" smell like the "Snacks"?


----------



## Eisani

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Eisani
> 
> So do the "Farts" smell like the "Snacks"?


  It's the same. I think Dana renamed it to make it sound more appealing.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Eisani said:


> *It's the same. I think Dana renamed it to make it sound more appealing*.


 
Eisani

I   Dana

Lord knows I worked her last nerve. *high maintenance pj*

Have you tried Mielle Organics yet?  I'm thinking about trying their Babbasu DC'er next wash day.

I also have the Dewberry Cleansing Conditioner and the Almond & Mint Hair Oil.


----------



## Eisani

IDareT'sHair Dana was a doll. I hate she got out of the game.

The only thing I've been eyeing @ Mielle is that Peony leave in. I aint about that "just ordering one item" life so I'll probably pass.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Eisani

That was the one thing I wasn't interested in.

Sounded too Floral.

I can't wait to try the Mielle DC'er. 

It reminds me of that one scent KBB use to have. Something Lime?

I kept saying:  'This smells like something I use to have'?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Eisani

Any new lines you thinking about trying?


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Hey divas just stopping by to say thanks for all the prayers.

Today Arianna was taken off the breathing tube and is accepting breast milk via a tube. She's a fighter and is expected to do well.

I'll be here for the rest of the week to ensure that my kidneys weren't damaged but I'm feeling a lot better.

Sent from my XT1080 using LHCF


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl

Welcome back! 

Just keep getting stronger and feeling better Ms. Curl-Swirl.


Arianna is such a Cutie!


----------



## Eisani

curlyhersheygirl That's great to hear! Still praying for you and Miss Arianna  

IDareT'sHair No new lines I'm really interested in that I haven't already ordered from, besides the new to me Jakeala and APB. Truth be told, if I sat down somewhere, SSI and Giovanni could be my staple lines and my hair would be just fine. Buying products is just a hobby. I also noticed I'm a bit of a product snob . I'm in a group and all they talk about is Shea Moisture and mess you get at the BSS. I don't even post when they ask for product recommendations !! They ain't ready. I still don't get the Shea Moisture hype. I use some items, but it aint alladat. Matter of fact, I still have the ORIGINAL leave-in in the white bottle with black and red lettering. That was the best thing they ever made. Truly.


----------



## Beamodel

curlyhersheygirl

Hope your kidneys get better and I'm glad baby girl is progressing. You all are still in my prayers. Congrats again...


----------



## DoDo

curlyhersheygirl

Congrats on the baby girl! I am still praying for a happy and safe transition to the curly home base!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Eisani

I don't even 'think' about SM unless it's the Purification Mask or the Shower Gels (which I use for work).

I keep the Purification because it makes a great Co-Cleanser.

I did recently pick up the Manuka Honey DC'er and most recent the JBCO DC'er to try.  Both got good/mixed reviews.

I know what you mean about being a "Product Snob" 

Early on....Ya'll Spoiled Me! 

Ruint.:spoiler:

Yep! I'm blaming: You *Fab* chebaby, Shay, LaColocha, mkd, red, Charz, Brownie, Curly, LTown, Lamaria and the rest of the OG's from this Thread!

I try to limit myself to trying x2 'new' lines a year.  SNBE I think is my 1st one.  I think I started buying Mielle late in 2014.


----------



## MilkChocolateOne

Eisani said:


> curlyhersheygirl That's great to hear! Still praying for you and Miss Arianna  IDareT'sHair I still don't get the Shea Moisture hype. I use some items, but it aint alladat. Matter of fact, I still have the ORIGINAL leave-in in the white bottle with black and red lettering. That was the best thing they ever made. Truly.


  The ONLY shea moisture hair product that worked for me   
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  I miss the old nubian heritage lotions too  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   shea moisture/nubian heritage's quality has really declined


----------



## Eisani

MilkChocolateOne said:


> The ONLY shea moisture hair product that worked for me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I miss the old nubian heritage lotions too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shea moisture/nubian heritage's quality really declined


MilkChocolateOne YES to all of the above! 


IDareT'sHair the Manuka dc is pretty decent. I got it while in Target a while back using a GC, doubt I would've bought it on my own. Lol at all of those folks inspiring your junkie ways  That was a fun group of ladies. 

What do we know about Sarah Faith Organics? Any reviews?


----------



## natura87

Washed my hair with SM Purification Masque, followed that up with Lush's American Cream Conditioner. Used Knot sauce and  the Knot So Fast Detangling Kin Drink as my leave in. Twisted the back into medium sized twists using Alikay Naturals Shea Yogurt,  a few braids in the front to pull back into a cute style.  I saw it on Instagram, hopefully it comes out cute.


----------



## natura87

Shea Moisture is a staple line. Nothing has ever been horrible for me, although I have not bought any of the new lines.


----------



## Eisani

Got my SNBE shipping notice. Good thing because I need a package. My week doesn't go right if I don't have at least one box to open. I got a clothing package on Saturday and was kind of sad because it wasn't what I was hoping for.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Eisani said:


> *Got my SNBE shipping notice. Good thing because I need a package. My week doesn't go right if I don't have at least one box to open. I got a clothing package on Saturday and was kind of sad because it wasn't what I was hoping for.*


 
@Eisani

That's 50% of the PJ 'struggle'. 

Always looking for that next package...

My SNBE came today. x1 12oz Silk Amino DC'er and another 8oz Spirit Crème.

I have x1 more SNBE (12oz Spirit) I just got a Ship Notice today and placed the order last night.


----------



## Eisani

Used up a HV Hydrasilica this morning. I was too lazy and it was too cold to cowash so I sprayed my hair down then applied Darcy's Pumpkin and sealed with SSI Jojoba Serum. I'm tempted to twist my hair tonight, but I may straighten for Valentine's Day. He's working so it won't get sweated out that night


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Eisani said:


> *He's working so it won't get sweated out that night*


 
Eisani

ver18:


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I Convo'ed HATTACHE to 'politely inquire' about the possibility of a Valentine's Day Sale.

I should have done that earlier (It's probably too short notice).  

So, I also asked about a Mothers Day Sale. #noshameinthegame


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Hattache answered and YES they are having a V-Day Sale starting tomorrow.  

However, I don't have any of the details.


----------



## Ltown

congratualtions curlyhersheygirl to you, baby girl and the family!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Welp.  Looks like HATTACHE is offering 15% for V-Day Sale.

I'll probably KIM and look for 'better' deals.


----------



## Eisani

My SNBE will be here today. I'm dc'ng now under a beret, I'll be using the Sweet Nature Keratin Cream to blow dry and flat iron. I hope I like her products, it would be nice to add someone within such close proximity to my rotation.


----------



## Eisani

SHUT.UP. I just got my BRB shipping notice .* Yall had me mentally prepared to get that notice some time in March* . Placing my Jakeala order tomorrow, then APB 3/2. I'll be good after that. Hopefully .

ETA: Scratch that. The bolded was my mental state for Soultanicals, not BRB . Clearly it worked because I completely forgot about that Soultanicals order and no, still not a peep about my order .


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Eisani

Nah..BRB is about the business. (I got mine too).

OT: I think Imma like this Mielle DC'er.  I need to see what's up for V-Day


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

I missed that BRB sale, will have to catch the next one.

APB is working overtime right now. The last time I put anything on my hair was last week Tuesday. My hair still feels great. That's a true testament to her products.

Sent from my XT1080 using LHCF


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl

How's the little lady Ms. Curly?

And how are you feeling?


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair Physically I'm feeling a lot better. I'm not in much pain and I'm able to move around really well. Emotionally I'm a rollercoaster. I miss being with my family but I'm dreading leaving Arianna here. 

Arianna is doing well. She's staying on track so far.

Sent from my XT1080 using LHCF


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl

Just keep getting stronger and rest, rest, rest.  

You'll need your strength when she comes hope.

At least you have a lot of 'helpers'.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair I will make sure I get enough rest. The older kids are very helpful and they're off from school next week so that'll make things easier.

Sent from my XT1080 using LHCF


----------



## Babygrowth

curlyhersheygirl congrats honey. Keeping you both in my prayers


----------



## Eisani

Happy Thursday! Placed my Jakeala order this morning and while reading the ingredients on the SNBE SAA dc, finally smelled it and . It's not strong, but ionlikeit. Not sure of ill use it. Then again, Aphogee 2-Step reeks but I still use it. 

Flat ironed this morning with the SNBE keratin cream. Meh, not as shiny as when I use Super Skinny. Probably won't be a repurchase. I was holding out hope for this line, hopefully the other items impress me.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Eisani said:


> Happy Thursday! Placed my Jakeala order this morning and *while reading the ingredients on the SNBE SAA dc, finally smelled it and . It's not strong, but ionlikeit. Not sure of ill use it.* Then again, Aphogee 2-Step reeks but I still use it.
> 
> *Flat ironed this morning with the SNBE keratin cream. Meh, not as shiny as when I use Super Skinny. Probably won't be a repurchase. I was holding out hope for this line, hopefully the other items impress me.*


 
Eisani

WOW E  - that's too bad


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My SBNE Spirit Crème came (12oz & special request).  

I want to get SNBE Follicle Booster Oil. Not sure I will tho'.

I got back ups on a couple Mielle Organics Products.  

I may re-look at Jakeala, but truthfully, I can wait until Spring for more of that.


----------



## Froreal3

Did a quick non heat (under 2 baggies, scarf, and hat) DC with SD VS.  Don't know why I keep straying. Between this and SD Razz, I don't need anything else, but I always have to try...

Used up APB Olive & Oats Herbal Conditioner and APB Honey Dew Moisturizing Conditioner. No back ups. Honey Dew smells amazing, Olive Oats smells minty good, tingles great on my scalp, both moisturize pretty good, but won't repurchase due to having so many things that do the same darn thing and they don't top my HGs from SD.  

Used up BRB Chai Hair Tea, no back ups: Smells so freakin good...just like chai tea. Softens hair as a prepoo. May repurchase...but not sure since I don't like anything else from BRB. I need to give that stuff away because I have way too much better stuff to use up. 

Used up 16oz. HV Amala Cream Rinse. Have a deluxe size back up.


----------



## DoDo

Used up Koils by Nature CocoAloe Ultra-Moisturizing Deep Conditioner


----------



## natura87

Wore a twist out to work and confused the heck out of my students.  

Gonna wash it tonight, DC and use some Lush treatments.


----------



## natura87

I always have a few things that are hanging on by a thread. I start products and then get distracted.  Ive got a Ynobe Silky Shea Creme with a smidge left, some Shea Moisture Souffle in a pump bottle, Curls in a Bottle, a bit of Lush's American Cream,  Soultanicals Afrotastic DC, a Ynobe DC. I should play around with all of these tonight.


----------



## natura87

None of the sales are good enough to warrant a purchase.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Hey divas I was discharged from the hospital last night, so I was able to celebrate my second son's sweet sixteen birthday with the family.

I have to check out the sales thread to see what's good.

Sent from my XT1080 using LHCF


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *Hey divas I was discharged from the hospital last night, so I was able to celebrate my second son's sweet sixteen birthday with the family.*
> 
> *I have to check out the sales thread to see what's good.*
> 
> Sent from my XT1080 using LHCF


 
curlyhersheygirl

That's Great Ms. Curly!  I hope DS had a nice day!

Yeah....You need to buy a little something.oke:


----------



## divachyk

Awesome! curlyhersheygirl Hope he had a blast.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Hey Girls!  

Happy Valentines Day to You ALL!  I hope you all have a very nice day!


----------



## Brownie518

Great news, curly!! That's wonderful!!!


----------



## Ltown

Happy Valentines Ladies! Congratulations Curlyhersheygirl!


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Thanks ladies. I hope everyone is enjoying valentines day.

I have a few carts made just finalizing what I really want to get.

Sent from my XT1080 using LHCF


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Got to get through a few of these DC'ers (before Mothers Day).

Gonna: use up Enso Naturals Cacao DC'er and that stanky-nasty J. Monique Naturals Hibiscus & Broccoli as a Pre-Rx. 

Gotta use up EN only because it's so old.  

And that durn JMN Hibiscus & Broccoli stanks, so instead of throwing it out, I decided to use it as a Pre-Rx.

I'm not happy about that because it stanks so bad.  

Perfumey-Florally on STEROIDS. Clawd I hate that smell. 

But it is also $16 or $18 so I can't seem to throw it out.erplexed

I have Mielle open and using and will put a 16oz Jar of BeeMine into rotation. I have x2 16oz BM so I need to get to those.


----------



## Brownie518

Hey, ladies. I will be passing on the sales right now. I looked around and surely don't need a thing. I found a few things that I thought I needed  . By the time Mother's Day rolls around, I'll definitely need some reup 

I finished up another Vanilla Silk, one or two backups left. Also finished up a box of Redken Deep Fuel tubes and Dumb Blonde Reconstructor .


----------



## Lita

Eisani said:


> Lita how is the Apple Nectar? It sounded good so I added it to my cart.
> 
> I was rearranging some things in my closet and ran across a box with a little hodge podge of different things; Darcy's Pumpkin Leave In (big bottle), unrefined shea butter, Rajastani henna, amla powder, Jessicurl TooShea!, some EO's, CJ Argan and Olive Oil LI, KCCC, and some Donna Marie Curling Custard . I for real need to get it together. I feel like I'll never be "product-free" . This stash is endless. I pulled out that CJ Argan and Darcy's, love both of those... As much as I've been saying lately I have no leave ins (not even close to being true). Woy.



Eisani Hi! The apple nectar has a medium silky slippery texture,easy application, rinses well,leaves hair detangled & soft.


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita

At the salon got a wash & set,used my Shea moisture JBCO poo,SSI apple nectar, HH soft coconut leave in & HH Greek yogurt hair cream... Applied BASK java on my scalp..

*Very nice soft silky curls with body.. That smells good.


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita

curlyhersheygirl Glad your doing better..I will continue to pray for you & little curly.


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Eisani

Hey all! I hope everyone enjoyed their Valentine's weekend! I've been wearing my straightened hair in deep waves by putting it in one Bantu/bun at night. I'm glad for straight hair right now because hats are a necessity in this disrespectful cold! I got a sample of Shea Moisture JBCO serum and dc in the mail, I've been using the serum on my scalp and it's ok. Very lightweight and absorbs quickly.

I wish mail was being delivered today.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My Mielle Organics should arrive tomorrow.  My Naturelle Grow Cleansing Conditioner also shipped.

Other than that, not much going on.

Massaging in ED JBCO.  It's giving me life during this cold snap.


----------



## Brownie518

Hey, girls. This site has been having issues AGAIN...I couldn't get in at first. 

I have been using the last of my Saravun creams. I have a Broccoli and a Castor. Looooove those!!!


----------



## natura87

I have a 5 day vacation,  its the Lunar New Year ( also known as the Chinese New Year but in Korea it is Seolnal).  I am thinking about going to my local jimjilbang but Im afraid that they might remove too many layers of skin. Also they just walk around nude there and I'll be the only melinated person there. I hope its empty cuz of the holiday. 

Gonna play in my hair, do some search and destroys inpreparation for getting my hair straightened next week.

I am running through my Soultanicals Kink Drink very quickly.  That kinda sucks. It is nice but I run through it too darn fast for the amount of time it takes to receive it. Ive got just under half a bottle left and a bunch of the Alikay Naturals Lemongrass Leave In.  In the future I'll get both from Pampered Tendrils. 

Waiting on my Bekura/Bel Nouvo Valentines Day Box and some Lush.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *I have been using the last of my Saravun creams. I have a Broccoli and a Castor. Looooove those!!!*


 
Brownie518



You bad as me.  I still have Enso and Jasmine....

Saravun was very nice.


----------



## Eisani

Hola y'all!

natura87 I've been wanting to ask about your experience in Korea, it's on my list of places to visit. Seoul and Jeju Island, just not sure how thy r


----------



## Eisani

Hola y'all!

natura87 I've been wanting to ask about your experience in Korea, it's on my list of places to visit. Seoul and Jeju Island, just not sure how they respond to people of color. 

I need to get that Alikay lemongrass leave in to see what the hype is about. I also want to try the Mane Choice Green Tea & Carrot dc. It sounds delish.


----------



## Eisani

Forgot to add my BRB is out for delivery today. I hope everything is okay when it gets here, it's been so darned cold, I hope the products weren't damaged.


----------



## Beamodel

Happy Mardi Gras ladies... 

Nothing new with my hair since I'm in box braids.


----------



## natura87

Eisani said:


> Hola y'all!
> 
> natura87 I've been wanting to ask about your experience in Korea, it's on my list of places to visit. Seoul and Jeju Island, just not sure how they respond to people of color.
> 
> I need to get that Alikay lemongrass leave in to see what the hype is about. I also want to try the Mane Choice Green Tea & Carrot dc. It sounds delish.



Seoul is awesome,  I go pretty often because I like to read and I can get my books from the English bookstore in Itaewon. For the most part its great here, I just started a new year at my school  so things are good. As a Black woman its nice here, you will stick out but you get used to it. Not so much in Seoul because they are used to foreigners but in my city it still throws people for a loop.  My youngest are roughly 4 International age ( long story) and at first they were confused, especially when I speak a little Korean.  I told little So Hyun that I am Korean and she was confused and kept saying " No no ..skin face chocolate" in Korean.  Yu Jin thought I make 13 hour flights to the US daily cuz I couldn't possibly live in Korea. Some habe started calling me mom.erplexed

I have not been to Jeju yet, probably this summer.


----------



## natura87

Eisani I would definitely encourage you to visit.  It is an experience living in /visiting a country that is so different from the US. Especially one that is majority Asian. When I see a non Korean I get excited like ooh shooot!


----------



## Brownie518

Hey, ladies. I'm at work and tired like what. And it's still so cold 

I'm still werkin' the JBCO. Can't put it down.


----------



## Eisani

natura87 awesome! I may try to coordinate a visit. My job is sending me to Hong Kong, I may be able to visit Korea before I head back. 

I got home at 8:30 and my BRB box was sitting in the snow . I have my goodies laid out in front of the hearth to indirectly warm.


----------



## natura87

Eisani said:


> natura87 awesome! I may try to coordinate a visit. My job is sending me to Hong Kong, I may be able to visit Korea before I head back.
> 
> I got home at 8:30 and my BRB box was sitting in the snow . I have my goodies laid out in front of the hearth to indirectly warm.



Seoul is usually a layover for flights to and from Hong Kong.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Beamodel

Happy Mardi Gras to you too! 

How are you liking your Box Braids and how often will you redo them?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Used Up: 

J. Monique Naturals Jojoba Deep Treatment (no back ups) *too bad because I really like this*

My Mielle came and I'm expecting another box from them.  Also, expecting a package from BlueRoze.  (It finally shipped).


----------



## divachyk

I say this every year but I really wanted to do Mardi Gras. I must def schedule it in next yr. Beamodel


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My NG came yesterday.  I still need to get it out of the Box.  

My BRB should arrive today.

I also have x1 Mielle order that should ship soon.  *tis all* 

Will attempt to wait it out until Mothers Day (unless there is some huge ginormous Sale somewhere).

I want to get Jakeala's new DC'er.  Ginger & Mustard I think?  What a Combo.

I may pick that up next week.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair divachyk

Mardi Gras is a wonderful experience unlike any other. I love living in New Orleans. 

Diva, you must experience it at least once. 

Idare, things are easy yet boring with my box braids being installed. Been using my oils though lol.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My Mielle Organics Came!
My Naturelle Grow Came!
My BlueRoze Beauty Came!

So errthang has arrived.


----------



## DoDo

IDareT'sHair said:


> My Mielle Organics Came!
> My Naturelle Grow Came!
> My BlueRoze Beauty Came!
> 
> So errthang has arrived.



Yay!!



Wash day will be spa day!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I gotta go into the office for a couple hours tomorrow.

I'm tryna' think what I can wear under my Wig to Pre-Rx.

Maybe Enso Naturals Cacao Bark again? 

I thought about that Hibiscus & Broccoli, but the scent makes me wanna Hurl

I'll Pre-Rx and come home & finish up. 

I could use the last corner of my BRB Chair Hair Tea for which I do not have a back up.


----------



## DoDo

Used up Purabody Naturals Cupuacu Hair Butter


----------



## DoDo

IDareT'sHair said:


> I gotta go into the office for a couple hours tomorrow.
> 
> I'm tryna' think what I can wear under my Wig to Pre-Rx.
> 
> Maybe Enso Naturals Cacao Bark again?
> 
> I thought about that Hibiscus & Broccoli, but the scent makes me wanna Hurl
> 
> I'll Pre-Rx and come home & finish up.
> 
> I could use the last corner of my BRB Chair Hair Tea for which I do not have a back up.



Cacao Bark sounds yummy...


----------



## Eisani

Hey ladies!  Still waiting on Jakeala and Soultanicals . Pre Rx with JBCO today AND I brought in my handheld massager for my scalp. Ain't no shame in my game. DD used to BRB Chocolate Rose dc yesterday and she's in love. I may try it myself tonight. Sitting on my fingers til Monday for APB. What should I absolutely get from her? 

Beamodel my SO is from NOLA, raised in Lacombe/Slidell and wants to move back. I love it down there and not opposed to the idea once we get married .


----------



## Eisani

I want to try all of the conditioners and cowash from Mielle, but serisously, the vitamin before/after pics on IG are turning me off. I know Mielle can't control how people take their comparison pics, but they can control whether or not they repost. How are you going to do a comparison when your before pic is front facing w/straight hair, and your after pic is back facing w/curly hair? Better yet, how are you just pulling down a random piece of hair in the top of your head on the left, then after you're pulling down a random piece of hair from the right? That piece of hair ain't the same. Have I been on the boards too long? These inconsistent growth check pics are killing me slowly. Girl stop. That alone is keeping me from actually ordering. I'm skraight.


----------



## Beamodel

Eisani

Oh how cool. I wish you two well and if you two get married and move here, please let me know. Some folk don't understand the hair game and it would be refreshing to know another hair sister locally


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Eisani said:


> Hey ladies! *Still waiting on So**ultanicals* .  *DD used to BRB Chocolate Rose dc yesterday and she's in love. I may try it myself tonight. *Sitting on my fingers til Monday for APB. What should I absolutely get from her?


 


Eisani said:


> *I want to try all of the conditioners and cowash from Mielle*, but serisously, the vitamin before/after pics on IG are turning me off. I know Mielle can't control how people take their comparison pics, but they can control whether or not they repost. How are you going to do a comparison when your before pic is front facing w/straight hair, and your after pic is back facing w/curly hair? Better yet, how are you just pulling down a random piece of hair in the top of your head on the left, then after you're pulling down a random piece of hair from the right? That piece of hair ain't the same. *Have I been on the boards too long? These inconsistent growth check pics are killing me slowly. Girl stop. That alone is keeping me from actually ordering. I'm skraight.*


 
Eisani

No Surprise about still waiting on ST'icals. 

Glad DD likes Cocoa Rhassoul or the new: Cocoa Rose.

You should still order from Mielle.  Excellent CS.  Fast Shipping.  

I don't do Instagram, but I understand.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel

Hey Lady!


----------



## Eisani

IDareT'sHair I may go on and pull the trigga on Mielle, but only after I place my APB order.  Any must-haves from APB? I'm about to comb over that thread before Monday. 

In the Jakeala I ordered Watermelon and Baked Cherries scented items. I hope I like it. I *almost* ordered some KBB just for old times sake but I just couldn't do it. I've been boycotting since '09


----------



## Eisani

Double post


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Eisani 

Someone else might be able to give you a coupla' recommendations from APB (alas I cannot - haven't purchased in forever).  Sorry.

Jakeala's Baked Cherries & Watermelon sounds good.

I saw where Mielle is offering $10.00 off $20.00.  Now that I placed my order(s) last week.  *sucks teef* 

I haven't been out there to look for a Code or anything.


----------



## Eisani

IDareT'sHair $10 off $20? Where you see that? Is in the vendor section? Lemme go see.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Eisani

What's on Sale this Month Thread.


----------



## Eisani

IDareT'sHair Thanks doll!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Eisani

I wonder what happened to Mielle's Site?  If the $10.00 off $20.00 was 'real' or not?

Interesting.........:scratchch

I'm in the 'mood' to buy something.  

I did buy the *new* KeraVada Cream Brule.  I hope I like it.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair said:


> Beamodel  Hey Lady!



IDareT'sHair

Hi darling. I keep logging on when everybody not on :-(

How is your stretch going?


----------



## DoDo

Hey Beamodel!


----------



## Froreal3

Feel like I haven't posted in forever. Been pretty busy w/school and work. Also, I was out of town for a bit. It's nice to have some time off.

Anyway, I used some BRB stuff yesterday. Pumpkin Puree and revisited the Cocoa Rhassoul. Love the way this goes into my hair. Still just moisturized ok. Not a repurchase. Will probably end up giving away my BRB stash.  Verdict is still out on the Puree. I will give it till tomorrow to see if it provides any lasting moisture.

Also tried Jakeala's Flax Marshmallow Cowash/DC as a dcer. This looks so cool in its pink color. It is also really slippy and nice going on. Very easy application. It was also nice rinsing out. Wasn't too impressed as a dc though. Will use up the rest to cowash with or something.

I was looking at my stash yesterday and boy is it utterly ridiculous. I need to stop acting up on Blk Friday every year.  Not good. My APB stash alone is way more than overkill. My game plan for this year is to give away the stuff that is just meh for me. Someone else might like it. So far my favs are QB, APB, SD, and Komaza just for the protein strengthener. Bekura will be my splurge because so far I like everything I've tried from the line.

I see yall mentioning Mielle, Sweet Nature by Eddie, and some other new peeps. IDK...I think I'm done with new vendors. Every time I try a new dc or something, I get disappointed because my HGs can't be beat.


----------



## Beamodel

DoDo said:


> Hey Beamodel!



DoDo

Hey Twinzie 

I've missed you all a lot. It's morning not doing much to my hair since I'm in box braids. When are you gonna post more pictures of your gorgeous hair darling...


----------



## Beamodel

Froreal3

I know what you mean about trying new vendors and then not living up to your HG's. I'm not in the mood to try new ones either. 

I've only tried Blue Roze Rhassoul once and I liked it but I don't need to have it but it's nice for my hair though. Could it be that your hair don't like Rhassoul clay perhaps? 

I tired the toasted marshmallows and gave it away. It didn't agree with my hair. 

Right now by main hitters are:
APB 
JessiCurl 
Hairveda

Jakeala only for mixing in with other DCs. But other than that... I'm not trying much of anything else from a new vendor.


----------



## divachyk

I want to try Mielle Organics but I'm on a no new vendors kick right now. Can't risk any foolishness with all this new growth. I'm sticking to what works and/or what's already in my stash.


----------



## Ltown

Hi ladies! hope everyone staying warm and safe with this cold weather. We had a storm on monday, so tuesday was a day off. Another one is coming today. i'm just chilling doing craft stuff and watching tv. Nothing new with hair, i did buy hydraterm protein follicle mist the last sale but i'm on use up for real to reduce energy on having the extra fridge that i only use for hair stuff. IDareT'sHair, that mission leave in sting my scalp did you have any problems? it has alot of ingredients with acids.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ltown

Hi Ms. LT!

Not sure what L-I you're talking about?  

But, no, I haven't had any scalp issues with any of the Mission:Condition products.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Used: 

BRB's Chai Tea today.  

Thought I'd finish the jar, but I may have enough for one more Pre-Rx. 

If not, I'll mix it with either:
TerraForma Rx
SheaTerra Organics Pre-Rx
SSI Coconut Sorbet Pre-Rx

Unfortunately, I don't have a b/u of the Chai Hair Tea, but will repurchase either M-Day or during another BRB Sale (provided the discount is decent).

I also pulled out a 16oz Jar of: BM Bee-U-Ti-Ful DC'er.  

Man! it made me remember why I love it so much.

Glad I have another 16oz b/u.  

I really need to stay knee-deep up in my Stash!...


----------



## DoDo

Beamodel said:


> DoDo
> 
> Hey Twinzie
> 
> I've missed you all a lot. It's morning not doing much to my hair since I'm in box braids. *When are you gonna post more pictures of your gorgeous hair darling...*



Beamodel

When my hair starts acting right, !

Right now I have it in my trusty twists . It's my way of being hair lazy . I am not touching my hair except to moisturize for a little while .

I used to hate twists early in my journey. Now that I can bun them, they have become a lifesaver .


----------



## DoDo

Froreal3 said:


> Feel like I haven't posted in forever. Been pretty busy w/school and work. Also, I was out of town for a bit. It's nice to have some time off.
> 
> Anyway, I used some BRB stuff yesterday. Pumpkin Puree and revisited the Cocoa Rhassoul. Love the way this goes into my hair. Still just moisturized ok. Not a repurchase. Will probably end up giving away my BRB stash.  Verdict is still out on the Puree. I will give it till tomorrow to see if it provides any lasting moisture.
> 
> Also tried Jakeala's Flax Marshmallow Cowash/DC as a dcer. This looks so cool in its pink color. It is also really slippy and nice going on. Very easy application. It was also nice rinsing out. Wasn't too impressed as a dc though. Will use up the rest to cowash with or something.
> 
> I was looking at my stash yesterday and boy is it utterly ridiculous. I need to stop acting up on Blk Friday every year.  Not good. My APB stash alone is way more than overkill. My game plan for this year is to give away the stuff that is just meh for me. Someone else might like it. *So far my favs are QB, APB, SD, and Komaza just for the protein strengthener. Bekura will be my splurge because so far I like everything I've tried from the line.*
> 
> I see yall mentioning Mielle, Sweet Nature by Eddie, and some other new peeps. IDK...I think I'm done with new vendors. Every time I try a new dc or something, I get disappointed because my HGs can't be beat.



Froreal3

Most of your heavy hitters are mine too.
For me it's Bekura, QB, APB, Oyin, Koils by Nature, Curl Junkie and sometimes PBN. 

I am also very on the fence about new vendors. It is very hard to live up to my expectations nowadays.


----------



## DoDo

IDareT'sHair said:


> Used:
> 
> BRB's Chai Tea today.
> 
> Thought I'd finish the jar, but I may have enough for one more Pre-Rx.
> 
> If not, I'll mix it with either:
> TerraForma Rx
> SheaTerra Organics Pre-Rx
> SSI Coconut Sorbet Pre-Rx
> 
> Unfortunately, I don't have a b/u of the Chai Hair Tea, but will repurchase either M-Day or during another BRB Sale (provided the discount is decent).
> 
> I also pulled out a 16oz Jar of: BM Bee-U-Ti-Ful DC'er.
> 
> Man! it made me remember why I love it so much.
> 
> Glad I have another 16oz b/u.
> 
> *I really need to stay knee-deep up in my Stash!*...




IDareT'sHair

I am sure you will find some goodies that way!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

DoDo said:


> *I am sure you will find some goodies that way!*


 
@DoDo

I know they're in there...it's just about actually pulling them out and using them.


----------



## Froreal3

Yeah, so the only thing I like from BRB is the Chai Hair Tea. That was really yummy, smelled good and softening.  The Puree, Coconut Milk, and Toasted Marshmallows weren't very moisturizing for me.  I had to reapply QB BRBC and APB hair cream.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

DoDo said:


> *I am also very on the fence about new vendors. It is very hard to live up to my expectations nowadays.*


 
DoDo

It's definitely better to be safe than Sorry.



Froreal3 said:


> Yeah, so the only thing I like from BRB is the Chai Hair Tea.  The Puree, *Coconut Milk,* and *Toasted Marshmallows weren't very moisturizing for me. * *I had to reapply QB BRBC and APB hair cream.*


 
FroReal

That's too bad. 

I hate when I have to apply something to 'fix' something.

I sold Coconut Milk & Toasted Marshmallow before I tried them.erplexed  

I do like the Pumpkin Puree paired with the Pumpkin Hair Whip tho'.

But I even liked it alone. 

Too bad it didn't work for you.

You also said you didn't really care for the Cocoa Rhassoul either right?


----------



## natura87

Still waiting on my Bekura.  Darn 5 day vacation.  I'm waiting on 3 things actually and Asia has just about shut down.


----------



## divachyk

Beamodel said:


> IDareT'sHair divachyk
> 
> Mardi Gras is a wonderful experience unlike any other. I love living in New Orleans.
> 
> Diva, you must experience it at least once.
> 
> Idare, things are easy yet boring with my box braids being installed. Been using my oils though lol.



Boring is where I am with wigs Beamodel. So easy yet so boring w/r/t my hair. I've been lurking mostly since I don't have anything much to talk about.


----------



## Froreal3

IDareT'sHair no,  i don't care for the Cocoa Rhassoul either.  When i stop being lazy,  I'm gonna pack up my BRB stash.

Sent from my Snow White Frost Galaxy S4 using LHCF


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ended up picking up: 
x1 8oz Sweet Nature By Eddie Follicle Booster using 15% Code = Belated


----------



## Eisani

What yall doing? 

My brother sent me a pic of his hairline last night. I just ordered him some Liquid Gold Growth Oil . No more purchases for me until next week.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Hey divas I finally tried BRB's chai tea and that was another winner. I'll repurchase that and the rhassoul DC during a sale. 

I used up the following.

16oz Ynobe alma and nettle DC ( multiple backups)
10oz MC terraforma ( 3 backups)
4oz APB hair pudding ( multiple backups)
8oz APB LI (multiple backups)
1 gallon AVJ ( no backup)
4oz ST platinum roots (no backup)

Sent from my XT1080 using LHCF


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Eisani said:


> What yall doing?
> 
> *My brother sent me a pic of his hairline last night. I just ordered him some Liquid Gold Growth Oil .* No more purchases for me until next week.


 
@Eisani

Gurl....You a Mess! 

I just purchased SNBE's Follicle Booster Hair Oil. 

I've been doing a Sulfur Regimen (lately). Haven't tried LG's Version.

N'Joy (former member here) also supposedly has a nice Sulfur-based Oil.  

I haven't tried that either.



curlyhersheygirl said:


> *I used up the following.*
> 
> *16oz Ynobe alma and nettle DC ( multiple backups)*
> *10oz MC terraforma ( 3 backups)*
> *4oz APB hair pudding ( multiple backups)*
> *8oz APB LI (multiple backups)*
> *1 gallon AVJ ( no backup)*
> *4oz ST platinum roots (no backup)*
> 
> Sent from my XT1080 using LHCF


 
@curlyhersheygirl

Good Job using stuff up.  

The Cocoa Rhassoul is now: Cocoa Rose

I Agree!  Both the Chai Tea and the Cocoa are


----------



## IDareT'sHair

FYI: Claudie said if anyone is running 'low' to contact her and she will invoice you until she reopens, and will also give honor the 20%.


----------



## Eisani

IDareT'sHair I ordered the LG oil for dd's friend-boy around Black Friday and his thinning stress patch has completely filled in  so it was the first thing that came to mind when I saw my brother's pic. 

I was peeking at Ynobe earlier today. I don't need anything though.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Eisani

Never thought about looking at LG's Oil. 

I do love the Green Magic (which also contains MSM).

And the Whipped Java Bean and Vanilla Hair Cremes.

The Amala one reminds me of AV's Shea-Amala.

And they do have that 'lhcf discount'.....hmph.

Did you get any packages today?

My SNBE Shipped.  Hopefully, it will arrive in a couple days.


----------



## Eisani

IDareT'sHair said:


> Eisani
> 
> Never thought about looking at LG's Oil.
> 
> I do love the Green Magic (which also contains MSM).
> 
> And the Whipped Java Bean and Vanilla Hair Cremes.
> 
> The Amala one reminds me of AV's Shea-Amala.
> 
> And they do have that 'lhcf discount'.....hmph.
> 
> Did you get any packages today?
> 
> My SNBE Shipped.  Hopefully, it will arrive in a couple days.



IDareT'sHair I've only used the Green Magic once  which is strange because I love MSM. I forgot about the discount! Is the LHCF discount more than that standard 10% code? 

I am STILL AT WORK . So many people are out sick, it's ridiculous. I hope I had a package or two delivered today. Waiting on SSI and Jakeala hair-wise. I have another package that's supposed to be my early bday gift to myself that should (better) be here today or tomorrow.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Eisani said:


> *I've only used the Green Magic once  which is strange because I love MSM. I forgot about the discount! Is the LHCF discount more than that standard 10% code? *
> 
> *I am STILL AT WORK . So many people are out sick, it's ridiculous. I hope I had a package or two delivered today. Waiting on SSI and Jakeala hair-wise. I have another package that's supposed to be my early bday gift to myself that should (better) be here today or tomorrow.*


 
Eisani

*BOO* For still being at werk.

Yep.  The LHCF is 15%.

I hope you get somethin'


----------



## divachyk

Eisani which LG product did you buy bro & her friend boy? My dh is really sensitive about his patch.

ETA: reading is fundamental. I see you purchased the oil.


----------



## natura87

Still waiting on my Bekura / Bel Nouvo. 

Clarified and detangled my hair. Finished an American Cream Conditioner (Lush). Used the Lush Jasmine and Henna Fluff Ease treatment too.
 I used the Big Shampoo from Lush as well, its got chunks of salt in it. Tried the Coconut milkconditioner from Alikay Naturals and I love it. Glad I got the 16 ounce. Put all of my liquidy Soultanicals stuff in the fridge. Just to be safe.

Twisted hair up for a few days.  I will get it blown out, straightened and trimmed this Saturday.  I found a Korean near a base ( aka they have experience with Afro hair) that can do it for pretty cheap.


----------



## natura87

Twisted hair up with Shea Moisture gel and Soultanicals. Im not expecting much definition but meh.  It just needed to be done. 


Im on a no buy unless a really good sale hits. I dont need anything.  Im good in all areas.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

natura87 said:


> *Tried the Coconut milkconditioner from Alikay Naturals and I love it. Glad I got the 16 ounce.*


 
natura87

Good to know.  I may pick this up in the future.


----------



## natura87

IDareT'sHair said:


> natura87
> 
> Good to know.  I may pick this up in the future.



Its really creamy, has crazy slip, smells delicious,  the perfect consistency.  I cant think of 1 bad thing about it.


----------



## Eisani

Hola! 

natura87 Did you order directly from Alikay? I'm trying to decide if I want to order from their site directly or through someone else.

IDareT'sHair I got my SSI yesterday. Going to use the Blueberry Cowash tonight, DC possibly w/Cocoa Rose, and put my hair in some twists. I haven't twisted my hair as an actual style in a few years, I'm curious to see how it looks. 

divachyk glad you found the info


----------



## IDareT'sHair

natura87 said:


> I*ts really creamy, has crazy slip, smells delicious, the perfect consistency. I cant think of 1 bad thing about it.*


 
@natura87

Nice Review!  

I looked at the Alikay site. The 16oz is $22.00 Will look at Target to see if they have it.



Eisani said:


> Hola!
> 
> *Did you order directly from Alikay? I'm trying to decide if I want to order from their site directly or through someone else.*
> 
> *I got my SSI yesterday. Going to use the Blueberry Cowash tonight, DC possibly w/Cocoa Rose, and put my hair in some twists. I haven't twisted my hair as an actual style in a few years, I'm curious to see how it looks. *


 
@Eisani

I was thinking the same thing about Alikay. *and they don't have sales often*

I know Pampered & Twisted has it.

I looked at Sally on-line and they have a very limited selection. Um..like 3 products.

I'm sure your Hair will turn out cute. 

I like both the Blueberry Cowash and the Cocoa Rose.


----------



## Eisani

IDareT'sHair I started a cart on P&T and Target, both containing Alikay  

I also made a Jakeala cart. That Mustard/Ginger dc is calling me! I'm trying to behave but APB is looking less and less appealing so I may just use that money on more Jakeala even though I haven't even received my first order yet


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Eisani said:


> *I started a cart on P&T and Target, both containing Alikay  *
> 
> *I also made a Jakeala cart. That Mustard/Ginger dc is calling me! I'm trying to behave but APB is looking less and less appealing so I may just use that money on more Jakeala even though I haven't even received my first order yet*


 
Eisani

Lemme make a quick Tar'get Cart and one for P&T.

I already have a Cart of Jakeala's Ginger/Mustard DC'er *great minds think alike*


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Eisani 

Lemme make an Alikay Cart.  P&T only have 8oz and so does Tar'get. erplexed 

If/when I get it, I want 16oz.


----------



## Eisani

IDareT'sHair said:


> Eisani
> 
> Lemme make a quick Tar'get Cart and one for P&T.
> 
> I already have a Cart of Jakeala's Ginger/Mustard DC'er *great minds think alike*



IDareT'sHair don't forget your Ebates for Target ! Only 1% cash back right now but hey, better than nothing lol. That lil cash back plus the rootie poot Red Card discount are excusable since I get free shipping.


----------



## Eisani

Tendrils & Curls may have the 16


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Eisani

Re: Alikay's Shipping - that x1 16oz Coconut Condtiioner was $9.55. 

Pfft. She must be drunk.

I can get a 16oz SSI Avocado a whole lot cheaper than $22.00.

Not to mention HV and 16oz's of a whole lot of other stuff). 

So lemme have a seat. 

Anyways, BJ is having a Sale 02/26.

I still may pick up the Ginger/Mustard from Jakeala.

I'll wait to see if Alikay has a Sale. Maybe M-Day?


----------



## Eisani

Tendrils & Curls doesn't either.


----------



## Eisani

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Eisani
> 
> Re: Alikay's Shipping - that x1 16oz Coconut Condtiioner was $9.55.
> 
> Pfft. She must be drunk.
> 
> I can get a 16oz SSI Avocado a whole lot cheaper than $22.00.
> 
> Not to mention HV and 16oz's of a whole lot of other stuff).
> 
> So lemme have a seat.
> 
> Anyways, BJ is having a Sale 02/26.
> 
> I still may pick up the Ginger/Mustard from Jakeala.
> 
> I'll wait to see if Alikay has a Sale. Maybe M-Day?



IDareT'sHair Yea, I may have to gon' and hit pay nah on that Jakeala. BJ ain't gettin none of my money this sale, although I could use a Vatika Frosting, CoCasta oil, and a few bottles of Phytoberry and MoistPro . I'm exploring other vendors right now, I know HV and SSI always do me right. 

I'm just going to ease on back to my Jakeala cart now, brb.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Eisani said:


> *Yea, I may have to gon' and hit pay nah on that Jakeala. BJ ain't gettin none of my money this sale, although I could use a Vatika Frosting, CoCasta oil, and a few bottles of Phytoberry and MoistPro . I'm exploring other vendors right now, I know HV and SSI always do me right. *
> 
> *I'm just going to ease on back to my Jakeala cart now, brb.*


 
Eisani

I am getting like x4 Amala Crème Rinses from HV.  (That's the limit).

Other than that, I'm good on HV.

It's fun exploring new territories!  I might look at LG's Oil.

*cackles at you sliding on back into Jakeala*


----------



## bajandoc86

Hey y'all. 

Sigh. I think Imma chop a good 3-4 inches (or more ) off my hair. The knots and tangles are ridiculous. Since I visited Canada during the winter, my hair is been super dry, knotting and tangling 1000x more than normal. Plus it's coming down to crunch time, I have boards in 3 months and I don't have time to struggle with alla dis. 

So I will be doing a drastic cut, and braiding up back to back till the end of the year.

Guess I won't be making BSL this year.


----------



## natura87

Eisani said:


> Hola!
> 
> natura87 Did you order directly from Alikay? I'm trying to decide if I want to order from their site directly or through someone else.
> 
> IDareT'sHair I got my SSI yesterday. Going to use the Blueberry Cowash tonight, DC possibly w/Cocoa Rose, and put my hair in some twists. I haven't twisted my hair as an actual style in a few years, I'm curious to see how it looks.
> 
> divachyk glad you found the info



I ordered directly from Alikay during the 40% off sale on Black Friday.  Couldn't beat that deal and the shipping was less than my Soultanicals order. I'll probably only buy it on BF while outside of the US. Because you are in the States its probably cheaper to get it at Target or Sallys.


----------



## natura87

I know I just said that Im on a no buy but seeing Eisani list Hairveda products had me weak.


----------



## natura87

No definition from my twists fron last night as expected.  I retwisted them with Ol Faithful aka Knot Butta.


----------



## chebaby

chello ladies
awwwww man you guys have no idea how much i miss you. T  how you been?

i really dont take care of my hair like i use to. i dont sleep with anything on my head. but i did deep condition 2 weeks ago for the first time in more than a year with claudies protein
i do still co wash 2x a week. right now im co washing with my boo SSI avocado.

i usually co wash, use vatika frosting and castor and moringa(just ran out of the castor and moringa) and then leave in with is kbb sa and then alikay naturals custard stuff. dont know the name of it but it smells like pineapples and it is fantastic. ive had it for months and never used it. yall no i like to buy gels but never use them but this still is AWESOME.

my local store has soultanicals now so i purchased the cant believe its knot butta.

this weekend im going back to get more soultanical, more alikay naturals, and maybe some curl junkie.


----------



## chebaby

also im still stempted by that pack of henna i found in my room i currently like the color of my hair though so im probably gonna stay clear.


----------



## Eisani

chebaby Hey girl hey!!  

I was at work all of five minutes before I got sent home because I had no voice. I've been laid up sipping lemon/thieves tea and shopping . Broke down and placed a small Mielle order for the Babassu dc and honeyberry cowash with the 10 off 20 code on IG. I pulled the Jakeala trigger as well, lemon pound cake and baked cherries spritzers and that ginger and mustard dc.


----------



## chebaby

hey E. hope you feel better.

im just sitting here thinking about all the stuff i want to buy


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@chebaby @Eisani

Hey Girls!  

I'm so glad you both are back Home I don't know what to do!

My Sweet Nature By Eddie Follicle Booster Oil came today.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby @Eisani
> 
> Hey Girls!
> 
> I'm so glad you both are back Home I don't know what to do!
> 
> My Sweet Nature By Eddie Follicle Booster Oil came today.


  heeeeeeyyyyyyyyyy T


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@chebaby

You should do a mini haul for your big reunion. 

How's your Hair?


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> You should do a mini haul for your big reunion.
> 
> How's your Hair?


 i want a bunch of soultanicals stuff i plan on getting it this weekend.

my hair is holding up pretty darn good considering i dont do half of what i should it stays moisturized for 3 days at a time without me having to re-moisturize.
i went through my stash last weekend because i set my products up in a closet and i dont have nearly as much as i thought i did. i do have more butters than i thought though cause i usually buy leave ins.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> i want a bunch of soultanicals stuff i plan on getting it this weekend.
> 
> my hair is holding up pretty darn good considering i dont do half of what i should it stays moisturized for 3 days at a time without me having to re-moisturize.
> i went through my stash last weekend because i set my products up in a closet and i dont have nearly as much as i thought i did. i do have more butters than i thought though cause i usually buy leave ins.


 
chebaby

I actually thought about you this evening when I pulled out my DevaCurl No Poo.

So this was a pleasant surprise indeed.

I'm sure your hair is doing great.  You still got the fundamentals of Healthy Hair Care (just like riding a bike). you never forget.

btw: Curly had her baby.  She had a little Girl.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

Speaking of ST'icals, I bought the Berry Knot Sauce off the Exchange Forum recently.  

Imma use it with Oyin's Sugar Berries Pomade and a Spritz of Juices & Berries.

I really wanted that Berry Knot Sauce.  

But the thought of waiting for ST'icals to ship was too traumatic.

So, when I saw it listed, I jumped on it.  And it was from someone I know.

I got that: a 16oz Alikay Honey and Sage (back up) and a Jessicurl Deep Treatment (so it was a nice little Haul) 

And I got them at a decent price.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@chebaby

Since you went all Ghost on me and stuff, I had to buy my own Qhemet!...

I got a BRBC, and abcdefghijklmnop Butter and recently a AOHC. erplexed

She's been having little 10%-15% Sales here & there.

If she has another one, I might get a CTDG.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Since you when all Ghost on me and stuff, I had to buy my own Qhemet!...
> 
> I got a BRBC, and abcdefghijklmnop Butter and recently a AOHC. erplexed
> 
> She's been having little 10%-15% Sales here & there.
> 
> If she has another one, I might get a CTDG.


 i started to buy some qhemet when i went to the store, i had to stop myself. i was like no you know you dont really want no dang qhemet

i still have some cocoa ghee that i keep saying on gonna use.

at least shes having sales


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Speaking of ST'icals, I bought the Berry Knot Sauce off the Exchange Forum recently.
> 
> Imma use it with Oyin's Sugar Berries Pomade and a Spritz of Juices & Berries.
> 
> I really wanted that Berry Knot Sauce.
> 
> But the thought of waiting for ST'icals to ship was too traumatic.
> 
> So, when I saw it listed, I jumped on it. And it was from someone I know.
> 
> I got that: a 16oz Alikay Honey and Sage (back up) and a Jessicurl Deep Treatment (so it was a nice little Haul)
> 
> And I got them at a decent price.


 is soultanicals shipping still some messerplexed? goodness. 
i didnt know there was a berry sauce but if i see it at the store ill get it. it sounds good.

you know i love alikay naturals her deep conditioner is bomb. i know she has an avocado one i might try. but if im not mistaken its blue. i dont know how i feel about using blue conditioner


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> I actually thought about you this evening when I pulled out my DevaCurl No Poo.
> 
> *So this was a pleasant surprise indeed*.
> 
> I'm sure your hair is doing great. You still got the fundamentals of Healthy Hair Care (just like riding a bike). you never forget.
> 
> btw: Curly had her baby. She had a little Girl.


 awwwwww it feels good to be back


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *is soultanicals shipping still some messerplexed? goodness.*
> *i didnt know there was a berry sauce but if i see it at the store ill get it. it sounds good.*
> 
> you know i love alikay naturals her deep conditioner is bomb. i know she has an avocado one i might try. but if im not mistaken its blue. *i dont know how i feel about using blue conditioner*


 
@chebaby

Yep. 

@Eisani is still waiting on her order. Yeah, they have a Berry Sauce (Limited Edition).

I know you would be willing to use "Blue Conditioner" for Research Purposes right?????


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Yep.
> 
> @Eisani is still waiting on her order. Yeah, they have a Berry Sauce (Limited Edition).
> 
> *I know you would be willing to use "Blue Conditioner" for Research Purposes right?????*


 its always for research purposes


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@chebaby

Speaking of Alikay Naturals.....natura87 gave the Coconut Milk Conditioner rave reviews. 

I was looking at it last night. The 16oz is $22.00 with $9.55 to ship. 

Tar'get only carrries the 8oz size.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *its always for research purposes*


 
chebaby

Yep. 

That's why we do what we Do!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

Make sure you check: _"What's On Sale This Month Sale"_

*cough* um...not that I'm tryna' push products but..oke:


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Speaking of Alikay Naturals.....natura87 gave the Coconut Milk Conditioner rave reviews.
> 
> I was looking at it last night. The 16oz is $22.00 with $9.55 to ship.
> 
> Tar'get only carrries the 8oz size.


 i never even knew she had a coconut conditioner.

i do have some weird dulce leave in though


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Make sure you check: _"What's On Sale This Month Sale"_
> 
> *cough* um...not that I'm tryna' push products but..oke:


  you aint right


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

Well...I know you 'bout to pick up ST'icals this weekend.  

So, What 'chu gettin'?

You know they also have a Berry Dip Detangling Slip and Mango Dip Detangling Slip.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

Well...I know you 'bout to pick up ST'icals this weekend.  

So, What 'chu gettin'?

You know they also have a Berry Dip Detangling Slip and Mango Dip Detangling Slip.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Well...I know you 'bout to pick up ST'icals this weekend.
> 
> So, What 'chu gettin'?
> 
> You know they also have a Berry Dip Detangling Slip and Mango Dip Detangling Slip.


 i cant remember the name of the one you sent me but i fell in love with it. i know it when i see it. it fell in the toilet i saw a big 16oz of that i want.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *i cant remember the name of the one you sent me but i fell in love with it. i know it when i see it. it fell in the toilet i saw a big 16oz of that i want*.


 
chebaby

.......


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My KeraVada Crème Brule came today.  I'm tempted to use a dab or two.

*sucks teef hard* I had a HV Cart all locked & loaded before I realized the 20% is only on "Selected Items"


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> .......


  well it did. i debated still using it


----------



## Beamodel

Hi girls 

I miss chatting about hair products. I'm taking my box braids out tomorrow. I'm excited and miss my hair.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel

Good!  Now you can 'play in your products'....

Even though you were/are in braids we can always talk products!

Are you close to using up anything?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@chebaby

I'm thinkin' 'bout pullin' out my last CR Algae Mask. 

I got it when you had to order CR off the web. (member dat?)

Way before it even thought about going into Target!

I might put it in Rotation with: Mielle Babbasu & Mint and BeeMine Bee-U-Ti-ful

3 open DC'ers is my limit.


----------



## felic1

Sorry about the shutdown federal employees.


----------



## natura87

My Valentines Box from Bekura/Bel Nouvosmells Amazing! !!!


----------



## Eisani

Hey y'all . Laid up feeling terrible, but managed yesterday to wash and dc. Put this hair in about 20 twists using BRB Toasted Marshmallow leave in and cream gel, and bunned. Nice shine and soft hold on the twists, just don't want anything in my face right now. 

Got an email from Mielle saying my items will shipped yesterday. I'm impressed . Still waiting on Jakeala and that blasted ST. Even if I like ST, that was my first AND LAST time ordering. And got the nerve to be having another sale. How about you complete existing orders before having another sale? I'm too through


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Eisani said:


> *blasted ST. Even if I like ST, that was my first AND LAST time ordering. And got the nerve to be having another sale. How about you complete existing orders before having another sale? I'm too through*


 
Eisani

....Girl They are well known for this!......


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair said:


> Beamodel  Good!  Now you can 'play in your products'....  Even though you were/are in braids we can always talk products!  Are you close to using up anything?



IDareT'sHair 

Hey girl. Lol, I only used up a V05 conditioner & a Jakeala tutti honey dc. I have back ups of both

Used up CON shampoo too. No back ups though :-(


----------



## divachyk

Swung by Walgreen's for another BOGO purchase of Shea Moisture Hold and Shine before Blk History sale ends.


----------



## natura87

I went to Pyeongtaek( military base)to get my hair did. There were 4 Koreans going to town on my head. It was weird but it turned out great and was super inexpensive.  A wash blowdry and flatiron for the equivalent of 20 bucks. I'll go back in a few months.  It looks like I have a fresh relaxer.  I am not used to it at all. Where is Fluffy McFlufferson!!! My students are going to be confused.

Stopped in a store near the base and picked up a few new Shea Moisture products from the Yellow,  JBCO and kids line. I will wear my hair straight for as long as it lasts and then play in all my new hair stuff.

I used the Nectar stuff from Bel Nouvo once and so far so good. Ill keep using it and then probably buy some around April or May from Pampered Tendrils along with some Hairveda.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel

Hey Lady!   Sitting here pre-rx'ing with SSI's Coconut Sorbet.

divachyk

I gotta keep my eye out for that hold & shine.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

natura87 said:


> I went to Pyeongtaek( military base)to get my hair did. There were 4 Koreans going to town on my head. It was weird but it turned out great and was super inexpensive. A wash blowdry and flatiron for the equivalent of 20 bucks. I'll go back in a few months. It looks like I have a fresh relaxer.  I am not used to it at all. W*here is Fluffy McFlufferson!!! My students are going to be confused*.
> 
> Stopped in a store near the base and picked up a few new Shea Moisture products from the Yellow, JBCO and kids line. I will wear my hair straight for as long as it lasts and then play in all my new hair stuff.
> 
> I used the Nectar stuff from Bel Nouvo once and so far so good. Ill keep using it and then probably buy some around April or May from Pampered Tendrils along with some Hairveda.


 
natura87

Glad the results came out great!

*cackles about Fluffy McFlufferson*

Glad you're liking the Bel Nouvo!  I have that product too!. Nice Review.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Hey divas. I'm thinking about purchasing one of those wigs from Toni Daly since I'm not able to pay as much attention to my hair as I did before.

Tomorrow I'll do a hendigo and DC with HV sitrinillah.

Sent from my XT1080 using LHCF


----------



## Eisani

Soultanicals just showed up unannounced . Let me open this package and see what it's about.


----------



## Eisani

Everything is frozen, like every package I've received the past two weeks. I think I'm going to hold off on ordering anything else until there's a break in these sub-zero temps. I'm sure everything will be fine once it thaws, but I don't want to risk anything being ruined. 

Now ST knows better than using some padded envelopes . I'll wait until I use everything before giving my verdict but for as long as I waited, I was expecting more as far as the packaging and scent. Everything has that same ol' buttercream scent as almost every other natural hair line.


----------



## divachyk

I need to Google Toni Daly  curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair, my hair is loving the SM mist. I even got dh interested.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

divachyk She's a YT'er that made two very realistic looking natural wigs.

Sent from my XT1080 using LHCF


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Eisani said:


> *Now ST knows better than using some padded envelopes . I'll wait until I use everything before giving my verdict but for as long as I waited, I was expecting more as far as the packaging and scent. Everything has that same ol' buttercream scent as almost every other natural hair line.*


 
@Eisani (Buttercreme Or Mango Scent/Fruity) 



Eisani said:


> *Soultanicals just showed up unannounced . Let me open this package and see what it's about.*


 
@Eisani

To Be Honest With You: I'm actually Surprised it came this Soon.



divachyk said:


> *I need to Google Toni Daly  *
> 
> *my hair is loving the SM mist. I even got dh interested.*


 
@divachyk

Um....no you don't! (On the Toni Daly)

I wish I lived closer to a Walgreen's that had a Larger Ethnic Hair Care Aisle. 

If I go out today, I may look for it.

Tsk. Tsk. 

Gettin' DH interested in Hold & Shine.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl

Is "Our" Little PJ Home yet?


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair Not yet but she's getting ready to come home. She's taking all her feeds by bottle and is in a regular hospital crib. She needs to put on a little more weight, she's now 3lbs 10oz and then past the car seat test. We're hoping she'll be home within a week or two.

Sent from my XT1080 using LHCF


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *Not yet but she's getting ready to come home. She's taking all her feeds by bottle and is in a regular hospital crib. She needs to put on a little more weight, she's now 3lbs 10oz and then past the car seat test. We're hoping she'll be home within a week or two.*
> 
> Sent from my XT1080 using LHCF


 

curlyhersheygirl

Awww!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Eisani

I'm really liking this Mielle Babbasu DC'er. 

I'm glad I have a couple back ups. It's going to be perfect for Spring/Summer.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair I'm keeping my eye on that DC and the ginger one you mentioned a few pages back. I'm trying to be good and not purchase anything unless the sale is really good or until mother's day whichever comes first lol.

Sent from my XT1080 using LHCF


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *I'm keeping my eye on that DC and the ginger one you mentioned a few pages back. I'm trying to be good and not purchase anything unless the sale is really good or until mother's day whichever comes first lol.*
> 
> Sent from my XT1080 using LHCF


 
curlyhersheygirl

Yeah, that's the Jakeala Ginger & Mustard DC'er (new) Called Dope DC'er

The Mielle is very "refreshing" (if that makes since)?  

Like something you'd love DC'ing with on a Hot Day.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair Interesting that may be great for the summer months.

Sent from my XT1080 using LHCF


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl

Yeah, the Mielle is not thick or anything, more on the lighter weight side. 

But highly refreshing/stimulating and overall just plain ol' delicious.

It absorbs into your strands and rinses clean.

I Agree. 

Jakeala's Ginger & Mustard sounds very refreshing as well. 

Especially with the Peach Bellini mix. Will definitely be picking up at least x2 of these.


----------



## divachyk

That's great news curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair, when Curly said it's DIY project, my interest level went way low. I talk a good game about wanting to make a wig but meh, I'm not there yet. My Walgreen's have a teeny weeny ethnic aisle. Either I've been lucky or no one is checking for SM in my area since I'm of the minority.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

divachyk

Glad you were able to snatch some up.  

The one near my house has a teeny-tiny one too, with some SM sitting there lookin' all parched & lonely. (Dusty & Crusty)


----------



## Shay72

Yes, I'm alive. My job has been putting me thru it. I'm working my way out the door and I've been focused on that. After being in this field for 20 years, in the next few weeks I will be the HBIC. I could've been that but needed to witness some foolishness before I actually believed I could do it. Meaning this job did serve a purpose after all. 

In terms of hair products I've been relying on the stash. I have been buying Shea Moisture again. Couldn't stay away. I got the Manuka Honey masque, Coconut & Hibiscus conditioner, Tahitian & Monoi rinse out and masque. The only one I've used before is the coconut & hibiscus conditioner. I'm loving the HNH/Honey Handmade co wash conditioner bars. I should've stocked up on those bc they have my hair looking great on a daily. I hope she really comes back. Any suggestions on some vendors that may have some good cowash bars? Anyone trying those Keravada conditioners?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Shay72

Hey Girl! Wondered what happened to you?

Not a 'Poo Bar Person - but folks often rely on BoBeam, Chagrin Valley, Sorenzo.

There is a 'new' ETSY Vendor Belle- something. Check the Vendor Thread, folks have been using their 'Poo Bars too (and other stuff).

Glad you're back.


----------



## Shay72

Wait a minute is she open? HNH/Honey Handmade. Doing some research on Instagram. Let me find out.....! I'm out of the loop.

Oh yeah, my steamer may have died too . Ya'll know I ain't never do what I was supposed to do. So maybe if I do one of those cleansing, treatment things. If that doesn't work I need to buy me another one. I'm contemplating getting the bigger more expensive one but I can't be counted on to use distilled water every time .


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72 said:


> Wait a minute is she open? HNH/Honey Handmade. Doing some research on Instagram. Let me find out.....! I'm out of the loop.
> 
> Oh yeah, my steamer may have died too . Ya'll know I ain't never do what I was supposed to do. So maybe if I do one of those cleansing, treatment things. If that doesn't work I need to buy me another one. *I'm contemplating getting the bigger more expensive one but I can't be counted on to use distilled water every time *.


 
Shay72

If you invest in the more expensive one, please don't risk it. 

You will need that Distilled Water.


----------



## Shay72

IDareT'sHair
IKR, I'll just have to make sure I have 1-2 bottles at all times. That should solve the problem.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72

You really got a lot of options with 'Poo Bars.  Doesn't HV have one? *not sure* CC's Naturals etc...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Trying to decide if I'll pick up another LACE Bramhi DCer during the LACE 20% Sale 03/04 - 03/07


----------



## Brownie518

Hey girls..what's been going on?

I'm still in use up mode. I finished up two KV oils, plus Claudie's Vere oil and a throwback Marie Dean Argan Oil. I also finished a CD Monoi conditioner, Garnier Fall Back conditioner, and an IPN Tealightful. Believe it or not, I have a few of these still, LOL.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> Hey girls..what's been going on?
> 
> I'm still in use up mode. I finished up two KV oils, plus Claudie's Vere oil and a throwback Marie Dean Argan Oil. I also finished a CD Monoi conditioner, Garnier Fall Back conditioner, and an *IPN Tealightful. Believe it or not, I have a few of these still, LOL.*


 
Brownie518

..... Still looking for a 'comparable' replacement.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl

You gettin' any L.A.C.E. from the upcoming LACE Sale Ms. Curly?


----------



## Eisani

Hey y'all! Okay, so I decided to take out my twists and set my hair on some large perm rods. I'm curious to see what kind of body I get from a dry roller set. I may use the ST Afro Gelato for hold and see how that works. I'll keep y'all posted. 

Haven't pulled the trigger on APB yet, folks got me a little hesitant . I've made a cart, just undecided still.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Eisani

I'm trying to decide if I will get something from L.A.C.E. during the Sale?

Waiting on: Liquid Gold and something else?


----------



## Eisani

IDareT'sHair my brother's liquid Gold arrived yesterday. I'm going to send it in the same package as my nephew's bday gift. 

No hair products ordered today, just a few liquid lipsticks . This snow/sleet/freezing rain has me depressed. From what I can see, my curls came out nice, but I only took out the rollers in the front and didn't separate the curls because of the weather. I'm in a hat hoping the weather is better tomorrow. So uh, I used ST Fluffalicious and Afroblahblah gel and while it was shiny, I have ZERO hold.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Eisani said:


> *So uh, I used ST Fluffalicious and Afroblahblah gel and while it was shiny, I have ZERO hold*.


 
Eisani

Afroblahblah 

That sounds about right.


----------



## natura87

I feel weird not using a lot of product on my hair.  Most of my stash is dedicated to moisture because I am low porosity,  so now I'm looking at the stash like . I want to get a few weeks out of this straight hair so I'll have to take it easy on the products.


----------



## Shay72

For those that care HNH/Honey Handmade is working on reopening. I'm sure some of you got her survey. I think part of her issue is she seems to be creating products every other day. So I was happy to share my favorite/gotta have products since she asked 
*Knot Going Bananas
*Knot in My Fro Joe
*Pink Sugar Hibiscus Plant Deep Conditioner
*Bentonite & Sea Clay Conditioning Mask
*Blueberry Yogurt Conditioning Cowash Donut 

I also said it was too expensive. I was only buying during sales.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Used up: Komaza Scalp Butter.  I have about x2 maybe x3 back ups.

Pulled out: DB's Eucalyptus & Mint Scalp Butter.  

Rotating this and Claudie's Hairline & Temple Balm Revitalizer


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72 said:


> *For those that care HNH/Honey Handmade is working on reopening. I'm sure some of you got her survey. I think part of her issue is she seems to be creating products every other day. So I was happy to share my favorite/gotta have products since she asked *
> **Knot Going Bananas*
> **Knot in My Fro Joe*
> **Pink Sugar Hibiscus Plant Deep Conditioner*
> **Bentonite & Sea Clay Conditioning Mask*
> **Blueberry Yogurt Conditioning Cowash Donut *
> 
> *I also said it was too expensive. I was only buying during sales.*


 
Shay72

I didn't get the Survey.  

The last time I ordered from her I never received either order/package got PayPal involved and got my monneee back.

She was 'suppose' to send me a FREE ORDER after that huge mishap, which I never got.


----------



## Golden75

Good morning ladies!  Taking a snow day.  Not much on the ground now, but will be later.  No sense of going to work just to have problems getting home.

Used up SSI Tahitian Vanilla spray - no backups (me thinks) and APB l.i. spray - several backups.  Now I know I finished a DC, I think it was some Moringa DC from a vendor I can't remember (no backups), and finished a HV Jardin condish - 2 back ups.

Haven't bought anything and staying on this use up mode.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Beamodel

Plan to mix a little Jakeala Honey Tutti (or whatever it's called) w/my DC'er to Steam tonight.

Will let you know how it goes.

Golden75

Glad you see you back Ms. G!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Waiting on:
Liquid Gold x2 Green Magics
A Pack of PhytoSpecific Vitamins
14oz bottle of Babbasu Oil

I really like Mielle Dewberry Cowash Conditioner. Too bad it's 8oz's.  

She should venture into the 4, 8,12,16,32 oz sizes like Sweet Nature By Eddie. 

That's a good Strategy (IMO)

I loved it when Naturelle Grow offered 12oz Jars.


----------



## Brownie518

Hey ladies..

Just applied some KV Amla Brahmi Bhringraj oil. Letting that soak in overnight.
Not waiting on anything but I think I might get some SD Razz and Destination Hydration


----------



## Eisani

I bought hair color on my lunch break today, debating on using tonight or waiting until tmrw. I think I'll do it tonight in case boo and I decide to go out tmrw night. Not sure if I want to roller set or just blow and flat iron. I may do a ponytail set and sit my behind under the dryer and leave that direct heat alone. I'll see how I feel when I get home.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 Eisani

Hi B & E


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518

That overnight "Oil Soak" sounds good. I just bought their Crème Brulee and I like it.  It's very nice. 

I didn't even know SD's was still open?  *seriously*

@Eisani

What Color?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

The Jakeala Tutti Honey Rhassoul is very interesting. 

It has great ingredients. I guess I didn't remember it has Rhassoul. 

So far, I like it. I like 'stuff' like this tho'.

I used a couple Teaspoons and mixed it with Mielle. I'll also mix it like this with BM. (I bought it to mix w/other stuff).

But I may use it alone next wash day (Steam) then Cowash with something afterwards.

Just to see what I really think.

ETA: Eisani  I still haven't picked up the Ginger DC'er.  Will get that next week.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My Liquid Gold and Babbasu Oil came today.  

I'll get it out of my Mailbox tomorrow on my way to work.


----------



## Shay72

The Tahitian Monoi rinse out and Coconut & Hibiscus conditioners do pretty well with my hair. Well defined but I feel like there is a layer of frizz on top of the defined curls.


----------



## Brownie518

Hey..ill be washing later on tonight. I want to use some Whiskey Soak


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

Did you do your KV Oil Soak?


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair

Yea i did. I mught start  washing soon. Its COLD.


----------



## Brownie518

What has been going on with this site???????


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

Gurl...Ain't it Cold?

I can't wait until Spring.....

I'll do my Hair on Sunday.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

I know you are getting your List together for Spring.


----------



## Brownie518

We're  in single digits  then 50 on Wednesday! !!!!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

Most of my 'stuff' will be Claudie & SSI


----------



## Brownie518

I need an SSI stock up next sale. Claudies too


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *We're in single digits then 50 on Wednesday! !!!!!*


 
Brownie518

I could use Fiddy right about now.

Imma go hard on HTN this Spring.  Follicle Booster, Lotion the whole-9


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> Brownie518
> 
> I could use Fiddy right about now.
> 
> Imma go hard on HTN this Spring.  Follicle Booster, Lotion the whole-9



Yeah i need a 12oz Lotion, 2 oils, and some Protein DC.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair 

HTN is tried and true. No bullsht, no issues, just good stuff.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *HTN is tried and true. No bullsht, no issues, just good stuff.*


 
@Brownie518
4-Sho you Right!

I wish I had the Oil.  Imma hafta' order it soon.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *Yeah i need a 12oz Lotion, 2 oils, and some Protein DC.*


 
Brownie518

I 'think' I might have x2 12oz Lotions (maybe just x1 12oz & x1 8oz).

I have several Follicle Boosters, x1 Protein L-I and x1 - x2 Protein Amino DC'ers.

ZERO Oil tho'.erplexed....


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *I need an SSI stock up next sale. Claudies too*


 
Brownie518

I got Huge Lists for boff of 'em....


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair 

I only have some Follicle Mist. Just opened my last one.


----------



## natura87

Hair is holding up well. Might need to oil ut in a few days. Might give it a little curl or random braid to mix it up. Loving the Shea Moisture Gloss in the neon green bottle and Anita Grant's Creme Cafe Latte.


----------



## Froreal3

Hi ladies. I see yall are doing great w/buying and trying! 

As for me, I'm about to give away a boat load of stuff. If any of you ladies want something before I put it on the exchange forum, let me know. Not too sure about the Darcy's Mask, but the one time I used it, it didn't blow me away. I may try it again tomorrow before making the final decision.

Shea Moisture Manuka Honey & Mafura Oil
Shea Moisture Coconut & Hibiscus Hold & Shine Moisture Mist

Blue Roze Beauty Okra Curl Cream
Blue Roze Pumpkin Puree
Blue Roze Beauty Coconut Milk
Blue Roze Beauty Toasted Marshmallows
Blue Roze Blueberry Cream 
Blue Roze Cocoa & Rhassoul (now Cocoa Rose)

JessieCurl Deep Treatment 

Jakeala Tutti Honey (peach bellini) 
Darcy’s Deep Conditioner Mask


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Froreal3

That would be an excellent listing Fro-Fro. 

I bet you sell out quickly once you list things.


----------



## Beamodel

Used up Shea Moisture Manuka Honey Shampoo. No back ups. Won't repurchase. It was ok. The last two SM Shampoos I've gotten have been "ok". Not sure if they are reformulations or not. 

I'm out of regular shampoo now. Next purchase will be CON Straight from Eden Shampoo  or back to CON Argan Oil


----------



## divachyk

I have seen good reviews around the web on Straight from Eden Beamodel


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel divachyk

Hi Girlz!

Curly's Little Bundle of Love came home today!


----------



## Beamodel

divachyk

I'm gonna buy it and try it for my next wash. I will give you my thoughts on it. I've read that is was good too. 

IDareT'sHair
Glad baby is finally home. I'm sure that's making Curly very happy that her bundle of joy is home with the rest of the family.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Beamodel

I hope you resolve your Shedding issue(s) soon and get to the bottom of it and stop it.

Hopefully Healthier Hair awaits us ALL in 2015.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I'm surprised I've been skipping a lot of these Sales.... 

I really need to/want to use up some stuff before Mothers Day, but I've been very, very tempted.


----------



## Brownie518

Hey, girls!! I'm at work  but bonus time is next week!! 

I need to place an APB order in a minute. I have no more pudding, can you believe that???  I need to get at least two.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

Gurl...Somma' these Sales have been very, very good. 

I could use another Jar of LACE Bramhi, but I can also wait.erplexed

I guess.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> I know you are getting your List together for Spring.



IDareT'sHair 

 Can't wait for Spring haulin'!!!


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> Gurl...Somma' these Sales have been very, very good.
> 
> I could use another Jar of LACE Bramhi, but I can also wait.erplexed
> 
> I guess.



IDareT'sHair

Yes, they are good!!  I been fightin it, though...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> Hey, girls!! I'm at work  *but bonus time is next week!! *
> 
> *I need to place an APB order in a minute. I have no more pudding, can you believe that???  I need to get at least two.*


 
Brownie518

:dollar:

I'm shocked you are OOS! ....


----------



## Brownie518

I got 2 puddings, a leave in, that Green Powerhouse oil, and the jelly.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *Can't wait for Spring haulin'!!!*


 
Brownie518

Most of my Stuff looks like it will be from Claudie and SSI.  

And probably a few 'add ons' (no doubt). 

And I definitely need some stuff from HV.



Brownie518 said:


> Yes, they are good!!  *I been fightin it, though...*


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *I got 2 puddings, a leave in, that Green Powerhouse oil, and the jelly.*


 

Brownie518

Clawd Geeeeeeeeeeeeeezus that was Fast!


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> :dollar:
> 
> I'm shocked you are OOS! ....


IDareT'sHair

Girl, me too!!! I have 50-11 of them little jars but none are Pudding. I have mayyybeee 2 uses left of a Cotton Candy, that's it!!!  I have a few Leave Ins and Hair Tonics, Buttas, Hair Cremes but no Pud!!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518

Gurl....Them Fangas operate with Lightening Quick Speed! 

I'm still in Shock how FAST You made that Purchase

You can definitely take "The Gold" in the PJ Olympics


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> Clawd Geeeeeeeeeeeeeezus that was Fast!






It was fast, wasnt it!!   PJ from way back, you know I don't play!!


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> Gurl....Them Fangas operate with Lightening Quick Speed!
> 
> I'm still in Shock how FAST You made that Purchase
> 
> You can definitely take "The Gold" in the PJ Olympics



*takes a bow* Thank you, thank you!! 

IDareT'sHair


----------



## Brownie518

I see Beamodel is having some shedding. I was, too, pretty bad. I got back to my quick 5-10 minute protein treats every wash and seems to be a lot better. Also, massaging in that TeaLightful Shine. I will admit that I haven't been paying as much attention to my hair as I normally would.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> **takes a bow* Thank you, thank you!! *


 
Brownie518

Gurl....You To' that Keyboard Up!....


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

I definitely think it's Shedding season


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> Gurl....You To' that Keyboard Up!....



Killed it...



IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> I definitely think it's Shedding season


IDareT'sHair

It sure is.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

That was the fastest Hittin' of a PayNah in 2015.

You broke all Standing records!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

That Tealightful really helped me a bunch. *thanks*

Lately, I've been killin' Claudie, Komaza, DB (any and all Scalp Poamdes & Treatments)

I wish I had some QB Tea Tree & Grapeseed Pomade.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> That was the fastest Hittin' of a PayNah in 2015.
> 
> You broke all Standing records!



...


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> That Tealightful really helped me a bunch. *thanks*
> 
> Lately, I've been killin' Claudie, Komaza, DB (any and all Scalp Poamdes & Treatments)
> 
> I wish I had some QB Tea Tree & Grapeseed Pomade.



IDareT'sHair

Always welcome!!!  I need to check and see how many more jars I have of that. I'm working on a 4oz but I know I have at least one more 8oz and 4oz. Girl, I even have a Root Food!!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> Always welcome!!!  I need to check and see how many more jars I have of that. I'm working on a 4oz but I know I have at least one more 8oz and 4oz. *Girl, I even have a Root Food!!! *


 
@Brownie518

We a Mess!

I have an 8oz Jar of Sprout left and an 8oz Jar of Joe...

I'll probably be into my Sprout soon. 

Or something else. Maybe Mission:Condition HempAde?

I could use some N'Joy CreationS 'stuff' right about now.

*too bad she gone*


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair

N Joy...*sigh* Miss her!!!! I still have some of her stuff around, too!!
I used her tea rinse last night and I have some pomades somewhere.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *N Joy...*sigh* Miss her!!!! I still have some of her stuff around, too!!*
> *I used her tea rinse last night and I have some pomades somewhere.*


 
Brownie518

Hpmh. 

No wonder you diggin' deep in that Stash.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair

I have a LOT of throwbacks!! And I'm still workin on that KV pile I have.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518

This would be a good time to get some APB Pomade(s), but something in them made my Scalp Itch and I wasn't able to narrow it down what it is, so I'd better leave them alone.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *I have a LOT of throwbacks!! And I'm still workin on that KV pile I have.*


 
Brownie518

I'm really liking that 'new' Crème Brule.  

I still have a little Oil left.  Wish I had more tho'.

My throwback(s) are: Jasmine, Enso & Hairitage.  

Oh, and I have some Kizuri Beauty.

AV 'bout to be a throwback too I bet?


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair

I have the original Creme Brulee, I think. It came in a jar?? That was good stuff! I haven't tried the new, yet. Let me know....

AV is a throwback for sure!!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *I have the original Creme Brulee, I think. It came in a jar?? That was good stuff! I haven't tried the new, yet. Let me know....*
> 
> *AV is a throwback for sure!!!*


 
@Brownie518

I didn't know KeraVada had a product like Crème Brule? 

I guess I was too caught up in the Oils to notice they had 'other stuff'.

I knew about the Cleanser, but didn't know that had a Crème Brule in a Jar.

This one is in a Flat Tube. (Squeeze Out)

I hope AV isn't totally a throwback.  

I'd love to have a bottle (or 2) of that Shikakai Oil And the Burdock Root one.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

Speaking of AV - I tried to get that Shikakai Oil from Hattache but it was OOS. 

I should have convo'ed them to see if they were ever going to restock.  

Prolly Not uh?

#apjcanhope


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair

I'll have to check the name of the thing I have in a jar. I thought it was Creme Brulee. It's light and whippy.

Ooh, I think I have a couple of AV oils. That Methika one and maybe that Shikaka or that Rose joint (ugh)


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> @IDareT'sHair
> 
> *I'll have to check the name of the thing I have in a jar. I thought it was Creme Brulee. It's light and whippy.*
> 
> Ooh, I think I have a couple of AV oils. That Methika one and maybe that Shikaka *or that Rose joint (ugh)*


 
Brownie518

Yup.  Light & Whippy.


http://www.keravada.com/creme-brulee-all-natural-de-frizz-and-style-perfection/

I hated that Rose Joint.


----------



## divachyk

What awesome news IDareT'sHair. Thanks for sharing. Congrats curlyhersheygirl!!!


----------



## Ltown

Hi ladies, hope all is well and warm! We had a shut down on Thur but everything is  melting now, can't wait for spring! nothing new on hair or products. i'm using up right now. use up coffee balm from jakeala won't repurchase. I don't like waxy products.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Used Up:
x1 SSI Coconut Sorbet (Zero Back Ups) *will repurchase*


----------



## Beamodel

Idaret'ahair

Thank you. I will keep yall posted on how my doctor appointment goes. 

Brownie518
I don't think I'm having seasonal shedding. I think it's something wrong internally. I've lost half the density of my hair over the last year and s half. That's not normal. 

My hair is still growing longer and longer. I keep cutting and cutting yet the density of my hair is very very low. 

It hurts to realize how much density has diminished. I will update you girls though in what was said. 

And I will get an assessment done from komaza like divachyk said to do. 

Thanks darlings


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel

Yeah...losing thickness & density would definitely be super frustrating. 

Especially when your hair continues to grow longer and longer.

I hope the Dr. and/or Komaza can help you get this all sorted out.

We want to love our hair & love doing our hair, using great products on our hair but we want it to ack right too.


----------



## Froreal3

Brownie518 said:


> @IDareT'sHair
> 
> I'll have to check the name of the thing I have in a jar. I thought it was Creme Brulee. It's light and whippy.
> 
> Ooh, I think I have a couple of AV oils. That Methika one and maybe that Shikaka or that Rose joint (ugh)



Yes, the Creme Brulee came in a jar. It was like a buttacream moisturizer or something. I wanted to try it, but never got around to it. I wish they would bring back the original 3 in 1 cowash/cocleanser. That was some good stuff.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Froreal3 said:


> Yes, the Creme Brulee came in a jar. It was like a buttacream moisturizer or something. I wanted to try it, but never got around to it. *I wish they would bring back the original 3 in 1 cowash/cocleanser. That was some good stuff.*


 
Froreal3

I really regret not buying/trying this based on your reviews

But then again, I would be ticked because they discontinued it....erplexed


----------



## Froreal3

^^I know right. I'm mad I only got 1 bottle.


----------



## Eisani

Hello there! I went MIA for a few days and forgot to place my APB order  but that's probably for the best. 

IDareT'sHair I ended up using Adore Mahogany. I wanted Mocha, but the BSS didn't have it, and I was desperate. It turned the blonde pieces a reddish color. I don't mind, I was tired of that blonde. I dc'd with Chocolate Rose and noticed that more than half of the jar is gone. Obviously my child is in love because I've only used it twice 

Mielle came, still waiting on Jakeala and something.... Oh, my lipsticks. 

I get a bonus this week, let's see what I come up with!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Eisani said:


> *I ended up using Adore Mahogany. I wanted Mocha, but the BSS didn't have it, and I was desperate. It turned the blonde pieces a reddish color. I don't mind, I was tired of that blonde*.
> 
> *I get a bonus this week, let's see what I come up with!*


 
Eisani

I bet it came out really nice.

Dang!  You and Brownie518 and those Bonuses!  

Congrats!  I know you'll both put them to good use. *haul for us*


----------



## Eisani

IDareT'sHair I thought they were about to give me my walking papers . As soon as I walked in, my boss asked me to come in his office and close the door. I hadn't even rested my coat. The bonus was totally unexpected, but definitely welcome . I plan on using part of it to send dd on her senior trip and get her prom dresses (two proms, Lawd). The rest I may haul a little bit, but more on things for the house.


----------



## Eisani

Oh, my Jakeala is out for delivery. I just straightened on Thursday, but I may wash tonight.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Eisani

I'm sure the Bonus was well-deserved.

Enjoy!

btw: what all did you get from Jakeala?


----------



## Eisani

IDareT'sHair thank you!

I got 3 or 4 parfaits, 2 nappy butters, and a dope dc. Seems like there was something else, but I guess not :shrug:.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Eisani

Please let me know about the 'scent' of the Dope DC'er.  

Also, please give a full review when you use it.

I haven't purchased it yet, so I'm glad you purchased it.


----------



## Brownie518

Hey, girls..sorry I missed you all. I had trouble, as usual, finding a way to get on the site. 

Beamodel...good luck with the shedding. Sorry to hear that about your hair. I'm anxious to see what you think of that Komaza analysis.


----------



## Eisani

IDareT'sHair You know I'm going to report my feelings on scent and quality lol. 

Anything new hair-wise for anyone? I'm thinking of crochet or Senegalese twists. I'm so bored with my hair! I really want a Deva cut, but my shrinkage is so crazy in the back, I'm scared I'd lose too much length in the top in order for it to look right  and ain't nobody even got time. Long hair can be a gift and a curse.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Eisani

Waiting on your report on the DC'er and your overall impression of Jakeala products in general.

Yep.  Spring is the time to try 'new' things.


----------



## Eisani

I'm so tempted to go back to texlaxing. This hair is WORK as I've become kind of lazy. I grow to WL and trim back to MBL yearly, straighten only in the fall/winter, don't like twist outs anymore, tired of buns, blahhhh...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Eisani

Interesting.  I know you've been WL for a while.  You are just 'bored'

So..did you end up doing your Color?    

You are just ready for a change.


----------



## Shay72

The cumulative effect of the Coconut & Hibiscus and Tahitian & Monoi conditioners are a no go for my hair. My hair looks worse by the day.The reason I quit on Shea Moisture this summer was bc someone made a point that it weighs your hair down. So true for my hair. It is so fine.My hair looks so much better when I'm not using their products. So I'll doctor up what I have (2 deep conditioners too), use them up, then keep it moving. I have two jars of Knot Going Bananas now so all is right in the world now .


----------



## natura87

Hair is holding up well, the edges and nape are rebelling but that is to be expected.  I can definitely get a month out of this but I am getting bored. Straight hair is boring.  I am using some of my Alikay Naturals butters to mix things up. I will try to twist or braid it but it is so straight who knows how it will turn out.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Wash Day today, but didn't use up anything.  

Real close to using up a few things though. (Real Close)

Tryna' minimize Hauls until Mothers Day.


----------



## Eisani

IDareT'sHair said:


> Eisani
> 
> Interesting.  I know you've been WL for a while.  You are just 'bored'
> 
> So..did you end up doing your Color?
> 
> You are just ready for a change.



IDareT'sHair Yes, any length beyond WL is just too much hair to handle and not enjoyable for me. 

I did the color. Not what I wanted, but it'll do :shrug:. I was just sitting here trying to decide what to do. I gave a jar of SitriNillah I found with just a corner left. I need to use it do I can say I used something up . I'm two squirts away from using up my Salerm leave in- original formula, but I hate to see it go!


----------



## natura87

I tried braids overnight for a slight braid out...they didn't even look like waves.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Hmpf.  *sucks teef & rolls eyes*

Right after I said I was tryna' minimize Purchases until M-Day, I went in that _"March Sales Thread"_ and snatched up x2 jars of As I Am Coconut Cowash during the 30% off Sale.

I had x4 in my cart, but only ended up with x2. 

I may pick up x2 more before the Sale ends on Saturday.  And they are 16oz, so that justified it for me. 

#somuchforrationalizationerplexed


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Hey divas :blowkiss:

Popping in to say hi and see what's on sale  while DD is asleep.
My hair is in need of some TLC so I'll try and do that tomorrow. Not sure what I'll use yet but I'm definitely steaming.

Hopefully I'll be able to get back on later when y'all are on.


----------



## Eisani

Hey yall! I ordered some Strawllers today, and got new brakes and rotors . DD got her first j-o-b today and I think I'm more excited than she is :reddancer: lol!

Hair needs to be washed, but I'm having trouble with the arm I had surgery on, and my range of motion is grossly limited right now. I might see if I can talk someone into washing it for me and doing some crochet. Idk.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Eisani

Hey Girl.  Thankin' 'bout making a SNBE Purchase with that 20%.  

I did buy some Purabody Mango Tea Scalp Butter today (lurkin' at werk).

I'll probably pick up an 8oz Spirit Crème w/MSM


----------



## Brownie518

Hey girls. I ordered four SD Razzberry Coconuts today. I'm going to the BSS tomorrow to get some CPR (ole fave) and maybe some CON shampoo. I haven't tried any of the newer joints.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

The SNBE 20% Code is not working.  Imma move on.erplexed

I might pick up another x2 As I Am Coconut Cowashes while it's still 30%


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Used up: A Mielle Organics Honey Dewberry Cowash.  I have x1 (maybe x2) back ups.


----------



## Shay72

The LCL is still the stand up steamer that most people buy?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72

Yup.  The PRO 1037-A Series


----------



## Beamodel

Hi ladies... 

Haven't had much time to be on lately besides lurk here and there. 

I got my blood results back. Everything is normal so I ordered a Komaza Analysis to see if they can better assist me. Thanks divachyk

Oh Diva, 
I bought the CON Straight from Eden shampoo. It's fine. I prefer the Argan oil one though. This one was smaller in oz and cost more too :-(

The Argan oil one detangles like a dream and really leaves my hair feeling moist. This one, doesn't do that but it does feel clean and not coated. Well at least for my hair. I'm not going to return it. Once I use it up, I'm going back to the Argan oil one.


----------



## Froreal3

Gave away a few things and used up a few things. I'm not enthused about buying new stuff anymore. Maybe it's because school and work have been on my mind. I am not having that excitement (paynah fever). I think that's a good thing. I wonder what Mother's Day is going to look like for me.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Froreal3

I've picked up another little costly shopping 'hobby' that's been slowing me down a bit on the hair game, not to mention the boatload of 'stuff' I already have - that I need to use.

I was tempted to pick up Jakeala's new DC'er but not pressed, because I have a gazillion other DC'ers I haven't even tried yet.erplexed

I'll do a coupla' thangs M-Day (no doubt), but not sure what?


----------



## Froreal3

^^I might get some SSI Avocado and maybe another Riche.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Froreal3

I thought about buying/trying the Cranberry Cocktail, but probably won't use it and may end up selling it - so I better leave that alone).

And I also thought about trying/buying Apple Conditioner (but it gets 'mixed' reviews) erplexed

So I might just get: Okra Winfrey, Seyani Butter and maybe some Avocado?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Froreal3

I just made an AveYou Shopping List and named it "Income Tax" so I may 'treat myself' to the few items on that List.


----------



## Froreal3

^^ @ income tax


----------



## divachyk

Beamodel, I'll pass on that one then. 

I picked up Mizani H20 from Ulta today because it was marked down. Hey IDareT'sHair, you might want to check it out as I know you like that product. Regular $20, got mine for a little under $10.

I picked up Curls Passion Fruit Control Paste yesterday....I'm liking the hold it gave to dem baby hurrrs.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

divachyk

Thank you.  Lemme look.


----------



## Beamodel

divachyk

I changed my mind. I'm gonna return straight from Eden back to Sally's and get the argon oil one a s stick with what's tried and true from now on.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel

Hey Lady!

Can't wait to hear what your Komaza analysis has to say.

Hope your hair is feeling/looking better.


----------



## bajandoc86

Hey ladies! 

I miss being all up in these threads participating. Hope y'all are well.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair said:


> Beamodel  Hey Lady!  Can't wait to hear what your Komaza analysis has to say.  Hope your hair is feeling/looking better.



IDareT'sHair

I think I collected enough if she'd hairs with yesterday's wash. I will send it off tomorrow. I will keep yall posted on it. 

I'm anxious to hear what they have to say too.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel

Are you still doing your hair once per week?


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair said:


> Beamodel  Are you still doing your hair once per week?



I've been so busy that I've been going it whenever I have a free moment  which seems to be a week or more. IDareT'sHair 

12 weeks of new growth. Not sure when I will relax.


----------



## Brownie518

Hey, ladies

I need some DCs right about now. I ordered 4 Razz and I want some Herbal Blends but I want to ask if they have that Tea Rinse available. I love that stuff. I'd like 2 bottles of that. I sent her a note..


----------



## Brownie518

Beamodel said:


> The Argan oil one detangles like a dream and really leaves my hair feeling moist. This one, doesn't do that but it does feel clean and not coated. Well at least for my hair. I'm not going to return it. Once I use it up, I'm going back to the Argan oil one.



I'm going to try the Argan Oil one.  I've been hearing good things. thanks for that review Beamodel


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> Hey, ladies
> 
> I need some DCs right about now. I ordered 4 Razz and I want some Herbal Blends but *I want to ask if they have that Tea Rinse available. I love that stuff. I'd like 2 bottles of that. I sent her a note..*


 
@Brownie518

I didn't know NG had a Tea Rinse? Very Interesting.......:scratchch 

Lemme know what you find out. I do love that NG Ginger Peach Detangling Spritz.

btw: I pulled out my HTN Hair Lotion. But I wish I had that Oil tho'. I do have some sitting in an AY Cart. 

I will also be pulling out some Follicle Booster. (Part of my Spring Regi).


----------



## Beamodel

Brownie518

I bought the straight from Eden shampoo back and grabbed the Argan oil one. 

I much rather the argon oil one. Once you get it, please let me know your thoughts on it.


----------



## Brownie518

Beamodel

I got the Argan one this morning so I'll let you know this weekend how it works for me.
Have you used any of the other Argan products?


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> I didn't know NG had a Tea Rinse? Very Interesting.......:scratchch
> 
> Lemme know what you find out. I do love that NG Ginger Peach Detangling Spritz.
> 
> btw: I pulled out my HTN Hair Lotion. But I wish I had that Oil tho'. I do have some sitting in an AY Cart.
> 
> I will also be pulling out some Follicle Booster. (Part of my Spring Regi).



IDareT'sHair

Its called Apple Cider Vinegar Balance & Restore Rinse. She listed it so I'm getting two bottles, Herbal Blends, and that Emu and Argan conditioning balm. 
* *


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

Sounds Good! 

Lemme Go Check it Out.

Also, the Argan & Emu you speak of..........


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518

Decided to pass on the ACV Rinse (I hate mixing stuff).erplexed 

Anyway, I did see a lovely looking 'new' Honey & Hibiscus DC'er I threw in a Cart along with with Emu & Argan.

I have a lot of Balm-like 'stuff' etc.....so I may just get a 16oz of the Honey & Hibiscus or x2 8oz DC'ers (x1 Honey and x1 of something else).

In all honesty, I shouldn't buy another DC'er.  (and that's real talk ya'll)

I may pass.


----------



## Beamodel

Mailed my Komaza samples off today. I hope I mailed off enough. Hopefully within a month's time fame I will have a better understanding of my hair loss situation. 

In the mean time, I am 12 weeks post and I am not relaxing my hair until I know exactly what is going on. To be continued....


----------



## Shay72

RIP to Shaypoo (my steamer). I think I may take a break bc I keep tearing them up and not treating them right .


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel said:


> *Mailed my Komaza samples off today. I hope I mailed off enough. Hopefully within a month's time fame I will have a better understanding of my hair loss situation. *
> 
> *In the mean time, I am 12 weeks post and I am not relaxing my hair until I know exactly what is going on. To be continued....*


 
Beamodel

I hope they give you a comprehensive overview.  I'm sure they will.:crossfingers:

Everyone seems to get great results from having them done.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Finished up: LG's Green Magic (have x2 maybe x3 back ups)


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> Decided to pass on the ACV Rinse (I hate mixing stuff).erplexed
> 
> Anyway, I did see a lovely looking 'new' Honey & Hibiscus DC'er I threw in a Cart along with with Emu & Argan.
> 
> I have a lot of Balm-like 'stuff' etc.....so I may just get a 16oz of the Honey & Hibiscus or x2 8oz DC'ers (x1 Honey and x1 of something else).
> 
> In all honesty, I shouldn't buy another DC'er.  (and that's real talk ya'll)
> 
> I may pass.


IDareT'sHair

I have that Honey HIbisicus joint. I plan to try it Friday. I hope it works for me.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair

I think when I first got the NG Rinse, you said you wouldn't get it due to the mixing LOL! I looove how it works on my hair so I got over that quick. It's excellent. Great slip.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> @IDareT'sHair
> 
> I think when I first got the NG Rinse, you said you wouldn't get it due to the mixing LOL! I looove how it works on my hair so I got over that quick. It's excellent. Great slip.


 
Brownie518

......Probably #lazypj

I still have a bottle of KBN (Koils By Nature) ACV Rinse in the Fridge I need to try.

I also have a BlueRoze Strawberry left & a Coconut ACV Rinse.

Did you see that Honey & Hibiscus DC'er?  That looked good.

She has a few new items out! 

Even that Lemon & Coconut thing sounded good but I know better than to mess with that.erplexed


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ltown

Thank you for being a good Friend.  

I appreciate you!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *I have that Honey HIbisicus joint. I plan to try it Friday. I hope it works for me.*


 
Brownie518

Okay....Well....I'll wait to see "what say you"

That will give me some time to use up a few things while you're trying it out.


----------



## Brownie518

@IDareT'sHair

I think when I first got the NG Rinse, you said you wouldn't get it due to the mixing LOL! I looove how it works on my hair so I got over that quick cuz I can't be bothered either. It's excellent, though. Great slip.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> Okay....Well....I'll wait to see "what say you"
> 
> That will give me some time to use up a few things while you're trying it out.


IDareT'sHair

 Yeah, I'll let you know this week. It's one of the few DCs I have right now. I did pick up 2 CPRs


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *Yeah, I'll let you know this week. It's one of the few DCs I have right now. I did pick up 2 CPRs*


 
@Brownie518

Please Do! 

I read your post about the x2 CPR's.

ETA: Ltown sent me a bottle of AV Shikakai Oil

*waiting on Sally (x2 As I Am Coconut Cowash)


----------



## Brownie518

Ahh, that Shikakai Oil! That's a good one!

I saw that As I Am in Walmart yesterday.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518

You know I was happy to get that Shikakai Oil (especially since Mala done went Ghost)....

So I am most appreciative.

The As I Am Coconut Cowash is 16oz, so it makes sense for me to get it. 

And I caught it on a 30% off Sale.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair

30% sounds good!! You know I just remembered I need to go hit paynah on those Rinses. I surely forgot. It's been so busy at work this week.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518

I have slowed way down.  *yeah right*

I want to use up several things before M-Day.

Still wanting: SSI, Claudie.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

So...if I had to do a 'quick' M-Day List I'd get:
SSI
Claudie
Jakeala's new DC'er
Naturelle Grow new DC'er and maybe another Cleansing Conditioner


----------



## Ltown

IDareT'sHair said:


> Ltown
> 
> Thank you for being a good Friend.
> 
> I appreciate you!



IDareT'sHair, thank you always for you!


----------



## Eisani

Hola! Cowashes this morning with Mielle Dew Berry, tried a little as a leave in, and used Jakeala's parfait in baked cherries. The scent of this is a lil too artificial for my liking, smells like a car freshener  but I'll use it up. 

IDareT'sHair funny you should mention the Green Magic, I just gave that jar to my mom. I couldn't stand the smell. I really can't tolerate the sulfur smell, it gives me a headache. 

No purchases, trying to wait until the dust settles, so to speak.


----------



## natura87

Thinking about minibraids for a few weeks. Hair is still straight, even after the rain today. Straight haid is boring.


----------



## Froreal3

Beamodel I just ordered the Komaza Analysis. My hair needs help too. It's not retaining the way I'd like, so I would like to see what's up.


----------



## Beamodel

Froreal3 said:


> Beamodel I just ordered the Komaza Analysis. My hair needs help too. It's not retaining the way I'd like, so I would like to see what's up.



Froreal3

I'm glad I have a buddy who can go through this with me. Keep me posted on what they tell you when you get your results back. 

I'm washing my hair tonight and I will send them additional samples just in case. I might not have sent them enough the other day.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Eisani said:


> *Hola! Cowashes this morning with Mielle Dew Berry, tried a little as a leave in, and used Jakeala's parfait in baked cherries. The scent of this is a lil too artificial for my liking, smells like a car freshener  but I'll use it up.*
> 
> *funny you should mention the Green Magic, I just gave that jar to my mom. I couldn't stand the smell. I really can't tolerate the sulfur smell, it gives me a headache. *
> 
> *No purchases, trying to wait until the dust settles, so to speak.*


 
Eisani

Which don't you like the smell of?

Um..Yeah..I can only take Green Magic in 'spurts' and this is my Sulfur Spurt right now, so I've been holding my nose and applying.

Not just this product, but all my Sulfur one(s) 

Except SNBE Spirit. I don't even smell it.

Speaking of Hair related purchases, I may tip on back over to Naturelle Grow.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My As I Am Coconut Cowash came today!  I wish so bad I just woulda' gotten x4.  erplexed

When I went back in Sally, (on-line, before the Sale ended) - I could only use the Coupon Code once.


----------



## Eisani

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Eisani
> 
> Which don't you like the smell of?
> 
> Um..Yeah..I can only take Green Magic in 'spurts' and this is my Sulfur Spurt right now, so I've been holding my nose and applying.
> 
> Not just this product, but all my Sulfur one(s)
> 
> Except SNBE Spirit. I don't even smell it.
> 
> Speaking of Hair related purchases, I may tip on back over to Naturelle Grow.


 IDareT'sHair I'on like that Baked Cherries scent. It smells like some sort of cleaning supply or something. Not even cherry incense . I'm a PJ from way back and a bit of a scent snob. I wasn't really impressed with any of the scents I ordered from Jakeala. I'm about to place an APB order and see what Coconut Lime Verbena is talking about. I'm kind of curious about the merlot red wine scent as well  and MAYBE Chicks Dig It.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Eisani

Hmm??? I haven't tried the Baked Cherries. erplexed 

I do like the Peach Bellini and also the Raspberry Zinger. Both smell good.

These are the only scents I've gotten on the 'few' Jakeala products I have. 

I'd like to have more.

I do like the Coffee Balm although @Ltown thinks it's waxy. 

It just works fine for me.

ETA: I'd still like that Ginger & Mustard DC'er


----------



## divachyk

Hey Ladies...I'm pretty strung out at work. I haven't even been lurking. Hope everyone is well!


----------



## natura87

Applied Soultanicals Hair Yum to my straight hair and it reverted. Will not buy again.  I will phase out most Soultanicals products as of today. The only repurchases will be the Knot Sauce and Knot Butta. Everything else is lacks consistency.  The product should be set in stone,  not hard as a rock one minute and darn near liquid the next time around.


----------



## natura87

I got 3 weeks out of tge straight hair..it felt weird but I will do it again in the future.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Used Up:
x1 DevaCurl No Poo (have x1 maybe x2 back ups)


----------



## Golden75

divachyk said:


> Hey Ladies...I'm pretty strung out at work. I haven't even been lurking. Hope everyone is well!


 divachyk Same here with work booooooo!!!!


----------



## Golden75

I think my ST kink drink may be going bad. Had it for awhile.  Just smells a little off


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75

Good to see you Ms. Lady!  I've been missin' you.

Did you have Kink Drink Refriged?  I've had mine a minute too.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Hey divas
I haven't been doing much with my hair, just making sure it's moisturized.

I'm in the mood to buy some stuff from BRB, is there a LHCF code for them?

Sent from my XT1080 using LHCF


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl

Hey Ms. Curl!

I hope everyone is doing okay!

There is no LHCF Code for BRB.  I should ask for one.

I've been buying a lot of onesy-twosey's.  I need to quit....


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair I've been trying to respond for 30 mins, sometimes this app can get frustrating.

Everyone is great, thanks for asking. I've been wanting to get some hair stuff but could never decide what to get. 

I need a great sale to motivate me.

Sent from my XT1080 using LHCF


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl

I know. Me either. erplexed 

So I've been kinda piece-ing things along. Buying little miscellaneous items. My Purabody shipped. 

And I picked up a jar of Sweet Nature By Eddie's Wisdom Crème (20%) and an HQS Cleansing Conditioner (40%). 

So, a few little mismatched things.

I made an AveYou Cart using FIVE for 15% but haven't pulled the Trigger on it. 

I didn't have anything really 'exciting' in there.

I opened my last & final jar of CR Algae when it only had like 5-6 great ingredients.  

I compared ingredients with the one listed on AveYou and it is totally different.  

Now I see what all the complaints are about. 

I really hated opening it, but couldn't chance it spoiling/molding because I've had it a while.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> 
> I know. Me either. erplexed
> 
> So I've been kinda piece-ing things along. Buying little miscellaneous items. My Purabody shipped.
> 
> And I picked up a jar of Sweet Nature By Eddie's Wisdom Crème (20%) and an HQS Cleansing Conditioner (40%).
> 
> So, a few little mismatched things.
> 
> I made an AveYou Cart using FIVE for 15% but haven't pulled the Trigger on it.
> 
> I didn't have anything really 'exciting' in there.
> 
> *I opened my last & final jar of CR Algae when it only had like 5-6 great ingredients. *
> 
> *I compared ingredients with the one listed on AveYou and it is totally different. *
> 
> *Now I see what all the complaints are about. *
> 
> *I really hated opening it, but couldn't chance it spoiling/molding because I've had it a while.*


 
curlyhersheygirl

FYI


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl

*cough* I asked BRB.  I will keep you posted *cough cough cough*


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair I got one of those reformulated masks from my sister and hated it. I'm not sure why companies keep changing their stuff. 

Keep me posted about that code.

Most of the stuff that's interesting me are DC's and Lawd knows I have enough of those.

Sent from my XT1080 using LHCF


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> I got one of those reformulated masks from my sister and hated it. I'm not sure why companies keep changing their stuff.
> 
> Keep me posted about that code.
> 
> *Most of the stuff that's interesting me are DC's and Lawd knows I have enough of those.*
> 
> Sent from my XT1080 using LHCF


 
curlyhersheygirl

Gurl....I.did.not.want.to.open.that.jar.  But I had to. 

I know Imma feel the same way when I pull out my last jar of Fleurtzy. 

Yes, I still have x1 last jar I keep holding on to

Ditto about DC'ers!  My Truest Weakness

I have to literally *FORCE* myself not to get any. 

I could buy DC'ers all day every day.....


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair I know the struggle lol

Sent from my XT1080 using LHCF


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *I know the struggle lol*
> 
> Sent from my XT1080 using LHCF


 
curlyhersheygirl

And it's Real

Hopefully, I can hold out on those until M-Day.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair I'm hoping I can hold out until then too.

Sent from my XT1080 using LHCF


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl

So far I've gotten:
Liquid Gold (oil)
SNBE (Crème)
HQS (Cleansing Conditioner)
A Soft Bonnet Hair Dryer

I need to  while I'm ahead.  

And before I pick up a DC'er.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl

Curly, BRB said she would "think about it and let me know"

ETA: She said she is having an Easter Sale tho'


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair said:


> Golden75  Good to see you Ms. Lady!  I've been missin' you.  Did you have Kink Drink Refriged?  I've had mine a minute too.



IDareT'sHair Hey T! Miss you & the crew too. 

I didn't refrigerate.  I didn't realize it was even back in the closet.  Plus I ran out of room for products in the fridge


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75 said:


> Hey T! Miss you & the crew too.
> 
> I didn't refrigerate. I didn't realize it was even back in the closet. *Plus I ran out of room for products in the fridge*


 
Golden75

Been There.  I'm still mad at them big ol' 16oz bottles.  

I could have kept x2 and sold x2.erplexed


----------



## Brownie518

Beamodel  Loved that Creme of Nature Argan shampoo. Sooo much slip!!!

IDareT'sHair

I used the Naturelle Honey Hibiscus DC...very moisturizing and nice slip. My hair rinsed smooth and silky. I only have an 8oz so I'll be getting a 16oz at some point in the near future.


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair said:


> Golden75
> 
> Been There.  I'm still mad at them big ol' 16oz bottles.
> 
> I could have kept x2 and sold x2.erplexed




IDareT'sHair Yea that was wrong of them to do that mess.  I checked it and it doesn't seem to have any odd floats or mold.  It could be consistency issues with the scent.  I'll use it up, quickly.  It does make my have very soft and moisturized.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *I used the Naturelle Honey Hibiscus DC...very moisturizing and nice slip. My hair rinsed smooth and silky. I only have an 8oz so I'll be getting a 16oz at some point in the near future.*


 
Brownie518

Man...............

I wish I woulda' knew that earlier (while I was on the "hunt")  

And I had a 16oz in my Cart too.erplexed

I also saw where there is a Coconut Water Cleansing Conditioner too, which sounds good.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75 said:


> Yea that was wrong of them to do that mess. I checked it and it doesn't seem to have any odd floats or mold. It could be consistency issues with the scent. I'll use it up, quickly. *It does make my have very soft and moisturized.*


 
Golden75

I'll pull them out in the Spring and try to use them up (as a refresher).


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

I still wanna try NG's Argan (and whatever) Hair Balm too.


----------



## Beamodel

Brownie518 said:


> Beamodel  Loved that Creme of Nature Argan shampoo. Sooo much slip!!!  IDareT'sHair  I used the Naturelle Honey Hibiscus DC...very moisturizing and nice slip. My hair rinsed smooth and silky. I only have an 8oz so I'll be getting a 16oz at some point in the near future.



Brownie518

I'm glad it worked for you. That's my número uno shampoo.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> Man...............
> 
> I wish I woulda' knew that earlier (while I was on the "hunt")
> 
> And I had a 16oz in my Cart too.erplexed
> 
> I also saw where there is a Coconut Water Cleansing Conditioner too, which sounds good.


IDareT'sHair

I love that Lemon Clarifying Cleansing conditioner. I want to try a couple of the others soon


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518

The 'other' Cleansing Conditioners are really Good too.

Gurl...You know I ain't Foolin' with no Lemon!:heated:
I know it's Good tho'


----------



## natura87

Tried a wash and go  with Soultanicals Marula Maru, just to get through it quickly.  Ill do a lot of wash and go puffs over the next few weeks to get through the stuff.  Trying to get through a Marula Maru,  Double Dutch Hair Yum and a Mango Dip.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

natura87

You were 'excited' about ST'icals?  What made you sour on them?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ended up buying a Soft Bonnet Dryer (as a back up).  

My 'fairly' new Hooded Dryer the Pole to adjust the Height has been slipping all the way down and not staying up?

My Neighbor did a temporary fix and said he would _sleep on it _and maybe come up with something on how to permanently fix it.erplexed

Right now, it's staying up, he put Duct Tape around the Pole to keep it up.  

I haven't had that durn Dryer a year.  It heats well, but doesn't want to stay up.

I'll see what he comes up with.  I used it Wednesday/Saturday with the 'temp-fix' and it stayed up.

The Soft Bonnet will give me a back up (in case I need it).


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Waiting on:
Soft Bonnet Dryer
Liquid Gold
Purabody Naturals
Sweet Nature By Eddie


----------



## Beamodel

Hi beauties... 

I used up a JessiCurl Deep Treatment. One back up left. Will repurchase but not until my stash is way down. Also it depends on what my hair analysis says too. 

I'm wondering if natural DCs are too much for my fine hair. 

I have so much new growth it looks like I'm transitioning lol. I must say every since I switched to Affirm Fiberguard Mild, I like how much texture looks. Wavy when wet and straight when dry.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel said:


> *Hi beauties... *
> 
> *I used up a JessiCurl Deep Treatment. One back up left. Will repurchase but not until my stash is way down. Also it depends on what my hair analysis says too. *
> 
> *I'm wondering if natural DCs are too much for my fine hair. *
> 
> *I have so much new growth it looks like I'm transitioning lol. I must say every since I switched to Affirm Fiberguard Mild, I like how much texture looks. Wavy when wet and straight when dry.*


 
Beamodel

Nice Post. 

I'm curious too, to see what the Analysis says.

Glad the Affirm Fiberguard Mild is working for you.

Hopefully, your NG is coming in thicker & denser.  

Speaking of getting the Stash down....*cough* I'd like to get my DC'ers down a bit before M-Day.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair

My new growth and my affirm relaxed hair are way thicker. It's the bone straight hair that is basically see through. Which is the majority of my hair. 

I just switched to affirm almost a year ago in May. 

Girl when I open my fridge and look at my bathroom cabinet, all the products are starting to make me nervous. I don't like a lot of stuff being around. 

I haven't looked at a sale and definitely not interested interested any new vendors. Trying to stay in control of things lol. So far so good. 

I think me loosing my hair has helped curb my pj ways tremendously. Something is causing my density to dramatically diminish.


----------



## Brownie518

Hey, girls

IDareT'sHair
Your neighbor is a jack-of-all-trades. He fixes everything!!

My APB shipped, still waiting on SD. I really need to try a couple more scents from APB. I got the Cran Peach Vanilla and the Cake Bake this time. Any other recommendations??


----------



## Beamodel

Brownie518

Once my APB stash is down, I will try some new scents but that will be a while bc I have a lot lol


----------



## natura87

IDareT'sHair said:


> natura87
> 
> You were 'excited' about ST'icals?  What made you sour on them?



The lack of consistency,  having to watch it like a hawk and hope it doesn't curdle on me. Ill stick with the Knot Butta and Knot Sauce. And the Loc Twist and Roll.


----------



## Froreal3

Brownie518 said:


> Hey, girls
> 
> IDareT'sHair
> Your neighbor is a jack-of-all-trades. He fixes everything!!
> 
> My APB shipped, still waiting on SD. I really need to try a couple more scents from APB. I got the Cran Peach Vanilla and the Cake Bake this time. Any other recommendations??



Brownie518 pearberry.

Sent from my Snow White Frost Galaxy S4 using LHCF


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel said:


> *My new growth and my affirm relaxed hair are way thicker. It's the bone straight hair that is basically see through. Which is the majority of my hai*r.
> 
> *I just switched to affirm almost a year ago in May. *
> 
> *Girl when I open my fridge and look at my bathroom cabinet, all the products are starting to make me nervous. I don't like a lot of stuff being around. *
> 
> I haven't looked at a sale and definitely not interested interested any new vendors. Trying to stay in control of things lol. So far so good.
> 
> *I think me loosing my hair has helped curb my pj ways tremendously. Something is causing my density to dramatically diminish*.


 
Beamodel

Maybe you'll enjoy leaving a bit of 'texture' in your Hair instead of having it Bone Skrait.

Don't say nuttin' 'bout the amount of products in the Fridge!



Brownie518 said:


> Hey, girls
> 
> *Your neighbor is a jack-of-all-trades. He fixes everything!!*


 
Brownie518

He's Retired, so he is always looking for "Projects" to do!


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair said:


> Beamodel  Maybe you'll enjoy leaving a bit of 'texture' in your Hair instead of having it Bone Skrait.  Don't say nuttin' 'bout the amount of products in the Fridge! Brownie518  He's Retired, so he is always looking for "Projects" to do!



IDareT'sHair

Yup, I rather some texture left. 
lol, at the amount of stuff in the fridge. Don't you have a fridge in your garage with products too?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel

I took the one back I bought for the Garage.  Never took it out the box.  

A former member talked me out of keeping it especially since it is only really warm/hot here 3-4 months.

She made a good point.  

However, sometimes I wish I would have kept it.

I do still have a bunch of stuff out in my Garage.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair

Ok that makes sense. Its not that hot up north by you. 

It's so hot down here in New Orleans, I couldn't keep my dog in the garage let alone handmade hair products lol.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel

My plan is to still try to scale down DC'ers as quickly as possible. 

Trying to move some of those 'older' DC'ers up & out. 

In retrospect, I really haven't been buying that much.  No place to put it. 

And I'm super afraid of stuff molding/spoiling on me. 

I've been going hard lately on Cleansing Conditioners, but I think I'm good there too.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel said:


> *It's so hot down here in New Orleans, I couldn't keep my dog in the garage let alone handmade hair products lol.*


 
Beamodel

Right. 

It's suppose to SNOW here tomorrow.......


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My Sweet Nature By Eddie Shipped.

Waiting on:
Liquid Gold
HydroQuench
Bonnet Hair Dryer


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair said:


> Beamodel  Right.  It's suppose to SNOW here tomorrow.......



IDareT'sHair

Good lawd, snow! Ummm we are officially in spring now. I don't know how yall deal with that kind of weather.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel said:


> *Good lawd, snow! Ummm we are officially in spring now. I don't know how yall deal with that kind of weather.*


 
Beamodel

Some Easters have looked like Christmas


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel

Imma keep it tight during M-Day.  I might just get:

SSI
Claudie
HV (Amala Cleanse)

BRB said she was having a Sale Easter.  

I might up some Chai Hair Tea (don't have any) but that will be all.  And maybe a Pumpkin Hair Whip?


----------



## Eisani

Hey yall! So far all I'm waiting on is APB. Broke down and ordered today with 25% off bath and body plus the LHCF code had me like . Hair-wise, I only ordered a couple of the Refresher sprays, especially after this weekend. I went to three funerals in as many days, a bday party, and a going away shindig. My hair smelled like fried chicken, garlic, and cigarettes. Dis too much. I used a Jakeala refresher and it killed everything in order for me to make it through Sunday to wash day. 

I think I'm going to hold off on my Naturelle cart until M-day. I'm hoping I love these products so I can add another staple to the rotation. Her conditioners and balms look delish 

Nothing else is drawing my eye right now. Got my strawllers and I'm looking like, who feels like installing them for me?


----------



## Golden75

Stopping in to say... My Target finally has Oyin, KBB, TGIN, Alikay.  Granted its not extensive but I'll be snatching thangs when they on sale


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Eisani said:


> This weekend. I went to three funerals in as many days, a bday party, and a going away shindig.* My hair smelled like fried chicken, garlic, and cigarettes.*
> 
> *I think I'm going to hold off on my Naturelle cart until M-day. I'm hoping I love these products so I can add another staple to the rotation. Her conditioners and balms look delish *


 
Eisani

Cackles at the Fried Chicken, Garlic Cigs!

You will love NG! 

I'm sure this Line will become one of your Staples!



Golden75 said:


> Stopping in to say... *My Target finally has Oyin, KBB, TGIN, Alikay. Granted its not extensive but I'll be snatching thangs when they on sale*


 
@Golden75

Um... I would expect as much!.......


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel

FYI btw:

It is Snowing.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair said:


> Beamodel  FYI btw:  It is Snowing.



IDareT'sHair

Good lawd! That is so bizzar to me. Here we over here wearing shorts, maxi dresses and sandals. Stay safe and warm.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel said:


> *Good lawd! That is so bizzar to me. Here we over here wearing shorts, maxi dresses and sandals. Stay safe and warm.*


 
Beamodel

....Yup.  

S.N.O.W. *sucks teef hard*

It's not accumulating tho' just kinda blowing around...but it's cold.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel

For this wash day (Wednesday), I mixed some Enso Naturals Cacao Bark Deep Recovery Rx with some Jakeala Tutti Honey Hair in an empty jar.


----------



## Froreal3

Beamodel said:


> IDareT'sHair
> 
> Good lawd! That is so bizzar to me. Here we over here wearing shorts, maxi dresses and sandals. Stay safe and warm.



Are you serious? *sigh*

Sent from my Snow White Frost Galaxy S4 using LHCF


----------



## divachyk

My temps are like Beamodel's, IDareT'sHair. Hope the snow ends soon.


----------



## Eisani

IDareT'sHair I'm so ready to move south, I'm sick of this foolishness. I was waiting on dd to graduate HS before I made my move, I'm ready now. I think I want to be in Tx near my bro and sis since the boo says he doesn't want to go back to LA permanently .

Used up a HV MoistPro, no back ups. I'll wait til the next sale to re-up. Cowashed, applied Jakeala parfait, sealed with JBCO and pulled back partially with one of those hair toes that look like a telephone cord. Stretchy, but great hold with no tension on my edges . Bought a six pack for $1 at H&M. Hair dried soft, curls are shiny, nice and bouncy. Jakeala parfait may be alright after all, initially I wasn't understanding the hype.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Froreal3 @divachyk @Eisani

Yes! This a.m. the 'grass' was sufficiently snow covered.  

However, the Roadways were dry.

Everything has pretty much melted now, but it is still 'chilly'.

Hair tawk: My SNBE & LG both Shipped. My Bonnet Dryer also shipped. I see AY has 20% off.

@Eisani Glad you are liking your Hair & Jakeala and got over your Hair-Boredom.


----------



## Brownie518

My APB came..I like the Cake Bake scent and the Mango Pineapple.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

Hi Ms. B!

I'm waiting on:
HQS
Purabody (should be here today)
Liquid Gold *shipped*
Bonnet Dryer (back up) *shipped*
SNBE *shipped*

I really want to buy something else tho.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Used up:
x1 16oz Cathy Howse Ultra Black Hair DC'er. I have x1 8oz back up.

I really wish I had another 16oz b/u tho'.erplexed


----------



## Beamodel

Trying out a non-handmade dc tonight. First time doing this in a very long time. 

Currently DC'ing with Loreal EverSleek


----------



## natura87

Now they say this...


----------



## divachyk

natura87, 

Well then, I should toss all things ST. I just tossed Knot Fairy (think that's the name). It discolored and looked weird. No thanks BUT in fairness, it is like 6 months old or older.  

RT: I cannot afford to buy short shelf life items because I just don't use up product that fast. Perhaps that's my fault and not the vendors but at any rate, if hurts tossing product.


----------



## meka72

divachyk said:


> natura87,  Well then, I should toss all things ST. I just tossed Knot Fairy (think that's the name). It discolored and looked weird. No thanks BUT in fairness, it is like 6 months old or older.   RT: I cannot afford to buy short shelf life items because I just don't use up product that fast. Perhaps that's my fault and not the vendors but at any rate, if hurts tossing product.



I don't use products very quickly either and have quite a few ST products. I keep most of them in the fridge though. I have a shampoo and oil that aren't in the fridge and the shampoo looks a little suspicious.


----------



## divachyk

meka72 said:


> I don't use products very quickly either and have quite a few ST products. I keep most of them in the fridge though. I have a shampoo and oil that aren't in the fridge and the shampoo looks a little suspicious.



meka72, I have a good little stash of  unused products in my fridge but I don't want to add anything else to my fridge for several reasons: I tend to forget about them because they are not within reach and most things I've put in there have since frozen since they've been left in there for so long unopened. At this point, I can't adjust the temp in the fridge cause everything would thaw and I'm afraid they will all go bad so I thaw item by item when I want to use something.....but all that to say, it may be better to just fridge it vs let it go bad.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Used Up: Darcy's Eucalyptus & Mint Scalp Butter (x1 back up)


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I got a Boatload of stuff today:
Liquid Gold
Hydroquench
Sweet Nature By Eddie


----------



## natura87

divachyk said:


> natura87,
> 
> Well then, I should toss all things ST. I just tossed Knot Fairy (think that's the name). It discolored and looked weird. No thanks BUT in fairness, it is like 6 months old or older.
> 
> RT: I cannot afford to buy short shelf life items because I just don't use up product that fast. Perhaps that's my fault and not the vendors but at any rate, if hurts tossing product.



I'm using it all up at this point. I will be doing a lot of wash and go's. I will get my monies worth and chock it up as a loss.


----------



## Golden75

I need to see what's in my ST stash. I know I have a few items from BF 2013  that haven't been used. This spritz probably is going bad then 

Finished a BoBeam oil, I may have 2 or 3 more in the stash


----------



## IDareT'sHair

IDareT'sHair said:


> *I got a Boatload of stuff today:*
> *Liquid Gold*
> *Hydroquench*
> *Sweet Nature By Eddie*


 
Also:
Purabody Naturals 
Bonnet Hair Dryer (back up) to my Free Standing


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Used Up:
x1 8oz The Pomade Shop's Peppermint Pomade (Hawaiian Plumeria) no back ups.

Ended up buying a 12oz Jar of HQS Greaseless Moisture with 40% discount.


----------



## Froreal3

Used up APB Hair Cream in Coconut cream (multiple back ups).

Why did I lose my hair sample in the plastic baggie for my hair analysis somewhere in this darn stash? That tells me I need to use up/give away more stuff. smdh.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Froreal3

I thought you had already sent that off? 

I hope you find it.


----------



## Froreal3

IDareT'sHair 

^^^Girl no, because I was looking for it. It was annoying to get that sample too because they want a clean sample. We all know when we detangle we do it on conditioner soaked and/or oil soaked hair. I had to shampoo it clean, then try to detangle after shampooing in the shower. Not cool!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Froreal3

Gurl...I didn't know everything that was entailed.

Lawd I shole hope you find it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Froreal3

Gurl...I know one thang, I need to stay using up some DC'er hard.

I got a real mess on my hands.....


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Using my Liquid Gold Sulfur Oil.  I got the 8oz Refill Bottle.  Doesn't smell bad.


----------



## Froreal3

^^So I found the sample. I will send it out tomorrow. Yeah, it was caught up in the stash!   My stash honestly isn't as big as it used to be. However, I still really don't need to be participating in no Mother's Day sales.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Froreal3 said:


> *^^So I found the sample. I will send it out tomorrow. *Yeah, it was caught up in the stash!  My stash honestly isn't as big as it used to be. *However, I still really don't need to be participating in no Mother's Day sales. *


 
Froreal3

Glad you found it!  

Can't wait to hear all about your Analysis.

Yeah, I know what you mean about those M-Day Sales, but I also know I'll be hittin' PayNah on something.

I've come to terms with that Very Harsh, Very Real Reality....


----------



## Brownie518

Hey, girls. I always have issues trying to get to the site now. I guess that's the norm these days...

My SD shipped, should be here tomorrow. That's all I'm waiting for now.
I tried everything from APB already. I love the Green Powerhouse oil and the Not Petroleum Jelly. I'll be getting that in a few more scents very soon.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *Hey, girls. I always have issues trying to get to the site now. I guess that's the norm these days...*
> 
> *My SD shipped, should be here tomorrow. That's all I'm waiting for now.*
> *I tried everything from APB already. I love the Green Powerhouse oil and the Not Petroleum Jelly. I'll be getting that in a few more scents very soon*.


 
@Brownie518

I know, it's a mess. 

I read someplace they 'pose to be gettin' a different server.erplexed 

Pfft. they need to hurrah up'

Those APB prods sound good! I haven't returned there or SDs (yet).

Today I did buy:
SM Purification x2 (looks like they've changed name, consistency etc...I'm tryna' get the original version)
As I Am Coconut Cowash B2 G1 FREE

I hope I can hold it down. 

I saw where SSI is having an Easter Sale. I want some Okra, but I might wait until M-Day.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair

I really need to get a couple of Okras then. I need to stay steady with the quick mild protein treats each week.

I used Herbal Blends DC last night and it was the bomb, as usual. And her shipping was quick!! 

I'm trying to decide if I should make another quick APB order. I want to get a few more things real quick....


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *I really need to get a couple of Okras then. I need to stay steady with the quick mild protein treats each week.*
> 
> *I used Herbal Blends DC last night and it was the bomb, as usual. And her shipping was quick!! *
> 
> *I'm trying to decide if I should make another quick APB order. I want to get a few more things real quick....*


 
Brownie518

Yeah.  I want some Okra Winfrey too, but I think I'll wait.  Hope I can stick to it.

I've been doing a weekly Protein Rx too.  I've been rotating Claudie's Reconstruction and CJ Repair Me.

But I have several others (Methi Step 1, Affirm, AO GPB etc...) if need be

Love Herbal Blends *good stuff*  Yeah she does ship quick.  

And I want a couple more Cleansing Conditioners from her.

I don't know what's good anymore at APB?  

That thread moves so fast and everybody seems to love everything.  I've completely lost track.

That thread stay bumped!  I can't keep up.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair

These are my APB favs:
Pudding
Organic Hair Tonic
Leave In spray
Green Powerhouse oil
Moisturizing conditioner
Ayurvedic hair creme
Hurry Up and Grow oil

My scents:  Birthday Cake, Cake Bake, Red Velvet, Mango Pineapple
I plan to try Mimosa Mandarin and Whipped cream next order


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair

sorry I took so long to respond...I was hitting refresh and it was not showing your post so I thought you had logged off.


----------



## divachyk

Used up a HairVeda Red Tea Conditioner and ended up having to open my 1 backup to complete my pre-poo this weekend. Although I love it lots, I won't be repurchasing anytime soon. Too much in my stash to use that does the same or better.


----------



## Brownie518

I finished up a few more things:

3 KV oils (Amla Brahmi, Fenugreek, and the Ocean Ego joint) still have backups
1 APB Hair Creme
1 Claudie's Vere oil
1 Garnier Fall Fight conditioner


----------



## natura87

Finished a Knot Butta. One more left.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

Did you get any Mission:Condition since it's 50%?  

Anyway, I did pick up some TerraForma, HempAde and some Buttercreme.

I have tracking info already too!


----------



## Froreal3

Sent in my hair sample.  Think I'll hear back from them in a couple weeks. I'm eager to hear what they have to say.

Sent from my Snow White Frost Galaxy S4 using LHCF


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Waiting on:

Mission:Condition 
Hydroquench Systems: x1 12oz Greaseless Moisture
Sally: As I Am Cowash Conditioner (x3)
CVS: SM Purification Masque (x2)


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Used Up:
x1 SNBE Dream Crème (no back ups of this one) *will definitely repurchase*


----------



## Beamodel

Hi beauties... Been lurking, not much posting. 

I just purchased As I Am Leave-in Conditioner. Tonight was my first time using it and that stuff is amaze-balls. I'm really liking it. 

My hair feels very soft, light weight and moisturized.


----------



## divachyk

I used it last week Beamodel and really liked it. First impression is promising.


----------



## Beamodel

divachyk

Looks like we are in the same track with most things


----------



## natura87

Finished my Shea Moisture Purification Mask. No Backups, would repurchase if it were available on this continent.


----------



## Beamodel

Beamodel said:


> Hi beauties... Been lurking, not much posting.  I just purchased As I Am Leave-in Conditioner. Tonight was my first time using it and that stuff is amaze-balls. I'm really liking it.  My hair feels very soft, light weight and moisturized.



Ok update: my hair feels dry now. I obviously can't use this as a moisturizer. Only a leave in. I still like it though but I need something heavier with more moisture.


----------



## divachyk

Beamodel said:


> Ok update: my hair feels dry now. I obviously can't use this as a moisturizer. Only a leave in. I still like it though but I need something heavier with more moisture.



I only tried it as a LI Beamodel


----------



## Eisani

Hello! Still waiting on APB, no others ordered. I can't beweave it either! DD used up te Chocolate Rose. She's working now, I told her she can order her own  I only got to use that dc twice, she KILLED that jar . 

My NG cart is soooo tempting, I'm really trying to hold off on hitting paynah. Then again, I I order now I can re-up if she has a mom's day sale . Lemme go see if there's a discount code... 

My hair is a dry matted mess. Haven't washed since last week, surely haven't combed. I have two more work days, then I'm off for 10 days so I'm sure I'll get a couple washes in. I initially volunteered to chaperone dd's senior trip then I was like shooooot, y'all gon 'head. I'm spending that time by myself doing whatever I feel!


----------



## Beamodel

divachyk

I used it as a leave in. I think it works nicely that way. But this morning I added more as if it's a moisturizer and its dry now. 

I will still use it. I like the texture, scent etc of it. I'm so use to using leave ins and moisturizers interchangeably but it's ok. 

I guess I need to find a really good moisturizer then.


----------



## DoDo

Beamodel divachyk

I find the As I Am to be a little light to be a moisturizer. I only like it on damp hair or steamed in to dry hair. If I put it on dry hair, I apply the As I Am, seal it in with Avocado oil, then I steam it in. This leaves my hair baby soft. I might do that sometime this week.


----------



## Beamodel

DoDo
divachyk

Thanks for the tip. I might try that. When I got home today, I sprayed a lil APB leave in, applied mission condition cranberry cheapskate to my new growth along with as I am leave in. Right now my hair feels good. 

- Cranberry is too oily for me 
- As I am is too light 

So I'm hoping by mixing the two will result in great moisture for my dry dry new growth and hair


----------



## divachyk

DoDo, great tip! What steamer are you using qredew handheld or table top? What moisturizer are you using? Much like Beamodel, I need a good moisturizer that appeals to all of my textures.


----------



## DoDo

divachyk said:


> DoDo, great tip! What steamer are you using qredew handheld or table top? What moisturizer are you using? Much like Beamodel, I need a good moisturizer that appeals to all of my textures.



divachyk

I used to use the steam from my shower, now I use the Q redew. 

As moisturizers I have been using leave ins that can be used as moisturizers like: Oyin Hair Dew, Shea Moisture Curl and Style Milk, Purabody Naturals Murumuru Moisture Milk, or Curl Junkie Argan and Olive Oil Daily Hair Conditioner. Then, I seal the leave in with an oil, normally avocado oil.

When I am really experiencing dryness I pick up Qhemet Biologics Burdock Root Butter or QB Amla and Olive Heavy Cream.

The As I Am leave in works like Kinky Curly Knot today in my opinion except its more moisturizing. It is a nice light defining detangler, but for me it needs to be used on damp hair and then sealed in. If not, the hair can be steamed (which will make the hair damp without making it wet) with the product on and then I would seal it in with an oil.


----------



## Beamodel

DoDo said:


> divachyk
> 
> The As I Am leave in works like Kinky Curly Knot today in my opinion except its more moisturizing. It is a nice light defining detangler, but for me it needs to be used on damp hair and then sealed in. If not, the hair can be steamed (which will make the hair damp without making it wet) with the product on and then I would seal it in with an oil.



DoDo

I totally agree. I still like the as I am. It's serving a purpose for me. 

Oh pura Muru Muru is my boo thang. I only have half of bottle left and I'm holding on to it. Trying not to make any online purchases until I get my Komaza results back.


----------



## DoDo

Beamodel said:


> DoDo
> 
> I totally agree. I still like the as I am. It's serving a purpose for me.
> 
> *Oh pura Muru Muru is my boo thang. I only have half of bottle left and I'm holding on to it.* Trying not to make any online purchases until I get my Komaza results back.



Beamodel

Same here!!

It seems like everyone on this board is getting Komaza results, let me know how it turns out for you! I find hair science incredibly interesting .


----------



## Beamodel

DoDo

I sure will. I'm approaching a month since I ordered it so I should be hearing something from them soon.


----------



## Ltown

Hi ladies!
hope all is well and getting warmer where you are at!
nothing new with me and hair, i'm on a use up mission only and i really don't do much with my hair anyway.


----------



## Brownie518

Hi everyone

I feel like ordering some things but i m trying to wait and see what sales mught po0 this weekend. Id like SD, APB, and SSI. When is Claudie opening back up?


I used up some JBCO and a Marguerites Magic.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

You know the Forum will be down Friday night/Saturday and maybe Sunday.

This is the worst time ever!  Right here at Sale time....

OT: My SM Purification and my HQS GM also came today.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My Mission:Condition should be here tomorrow


----------



## divachyk

DoDo, I do the As I Am steam tonight and sealed with Gleau. Report back tomorrow.


----------



## DoDo

divachyk said:


> DoDo, I do the As I Am steam tonight and sealed with Gleau. Report back tomorrow.



divachyk

Yay!!


----------



## divachyk

DoDo said:


> divachyk
> 
> Yay!!



My hair felt good DoDo. It's not moisturized to a point where I'm doing backflips and cartwheels  but it got the job done! TY for the rec. I will continue using it this way.


----------



## Beamodel

Snagged me two purification masque at my local cvs.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel

That's Great News!  

The one I went to only had the 'new' formula.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair said:


> Beamodel  That's Great News!  The one I went to only had the 'new' formula.



IDareT'sHair

All my Walgreens had the new one but cvs had the old. They had four of them, but I grabbed only two. 

You can do a locate item on cvs website so you don't have to drive all around too.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Beamodel

I got my x2 from the CVS Website. 

I had a Coupon Code too. The x1 CVS I went to didn't have any at all and the x1 Walgreen had the 'new' formula (Dandruff Control) and it is a White Crème (like most of their other DC'ers) instead of the grayish color that we're use to.erplexed

In that Shea Moisture Thread it said that Kaolin Clay gave the 'original' that coloring.

So, that has either been replaced or significantly reduced.

I did a quick look on Amazon and I see the price escalating. Some of them were already $17.00


----------



## DoDo

IDareT'sHair

I am glad I have my rhassoul clay in my closet waiting. I can't trust any of these brands to avoid messing with their products. I will start mixing my own clay into conditioner if the new version doesn't work.

divachyk

I am glad it did the trick. I understand though, for back-flips I personally like the purabody mm and the cj argan and olive, .

But, I think you knew that .


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@DoDo

Ms. Do 

Did you purchase the 'new version'? 

I think it's a low-down, dirty, nastay shame, because IMO that was the best thing they had.

And I'm hoping the Superfruit 'scent' doesn't get on my last nerve.

The girl broke the seal on the Jar so I could 'smell' it and I hated to say nah.....

um.....it is definitely fragrant-fulerplexed


----------



## DoDo

IDareT'sHair said:


> @DoDo
> 
> Ms. Do
> 
> Did you purchase the 'new version'?
> 
> I think it's a low-down, dirty, nastay shame, because IMO that was the best thing they had.
> 
> And I'm hoping the Superfruit 'scent' doesn't get on my last nerve.
> 
> The girl broke the seal on the Jar so I could 'smell' it and I hated to say nah.....
> 
> um.....it is definitely fragrant-fulerplexed



IDareT'sHair



I haven't purchased the new one because I still have 1 and a half of the old version in my closet. It was the best thing they had in my opinion also, I used it every single time I washed my hair, and now they had to change it . I bought the superfruit masque too, I haven't tried it though. Half the shea moisture scents are 'skrong' so I am not surprised you are uncertain about the scent. Hopefully, it won't linger. I haven't smelled the masque yet, but the ingredients look pretty good. I might mix my rhassoul into that too .


----------



## IDareT'sHair

DoDo said:


> I haven't purchased the new one because I still have 1 and a half of the old version in my closet. *It was the best thing they had in my opinion also, I used it every single time I washed my hair, and now they had to change it* . I bought the superfruit masque too, I haven't tried it though. *Half the shea moisture scents are 'skrong' *so I am not surprised you are uncertain about the scent. Hopefully, it won't linger. I haven't smelled the masque yet, but the ingredients look pretty good. I might mix my rhassoul into that too .


 
DoDo

It literally was the best thing that they had (that I've tried IMO)

I hated the Anti Breakage Masque because of the scent.

I have the Manuka and the JBCO (haven't tried...but sniffed) and those two don't smell too bad. So Far.

That Superfruit however, could be a potential problem for me.

I Agree, great ingredients.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

I don't understand why folks keep messing with a good thing 
I loved that mask but haven't purchased in awhile because that was the only product from the company I still used. They have been messing with the other products as well so I'll KIM.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl

Hey Ms. C!

Did you happen to pick up any of the 50% Mission:Condition?

My package is here, but it is pouring down rain.  

Not sure when I'll brave the elements to go get it out the box.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl

The TerraForma and the Honey Marshmallow (and a couple other DC'ers) are 18oz's

I got:
x1 TerraForma 18oz
x1 Honey Marshmallow 18oz *reminds me of Fleurtzy*
x1 HempAde 4oz
x1 Butter Crème 8oz


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> curlyhersheygirl
> 
> Hey Ms. C!
> 
> Did you happen to pick up any of the 50% Mission:Condition?
> 
> My package is here, but it is pouring down rain.
> 
> Not sure when I'll brave the elements to go get it out the box.



IDareT'sHair I didn't , I've been out of the loop lately.
What site has this sale? 
ETA
I found it lol


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Beamodel DoDo

I snatched up x2 more SM Purification from CVS *on-line*, so I'll cut back someplace else.

And since the Forum will be down starting tomorrow night/Saturday a.m., I won't be tempted by all the Easter Sales.

Okay..Here's My Justification:
In the Winter, this is one of the only things that can cut through all the grease, butta' oil and cleanses my Hair/Scalp really well. 

Not to mention the detoxing /impurity properties from the Clay.


----------



## Beamodel

Used up Silk Dreams Shea What Deux 
No back ups... Not sure about repurchasing...

Tonight I did something I hadn't done in a very long time. A dry DC overnight. I applied SD SWD to my 15wks post new growth along with APB pumpkin seed oil. And I applied HV Sitrinillah to my length.  

Put a plastic cap on along with a beanie. Will let that penetrate overnight and wash it out in the morning. 

I'm desperately trying to combat my dry new growth. Things seem to work for only a day and then it goes back to being a dry as desert up there.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Beamodel

Keep me posted on your overnight DC'ing session. 

I started to do one too, tonight on dry hair w/Saran Wrap, Plastic Cap, Do-Rag, but decided against it.

I'll do all of that in the a.m. and Cowash it out sometime late tomorrow afternoon.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel

re: SD's.  I have x1 SW II and x1 Destination Hydration left in my SD's Stash.

On the Fence too, about repurchasing anything.  A little too Hard to get a hold of.  

I still have not been able to get a bottle of Nourish Oil.  Every time I looked, it was OOS...erplexed

I finally just gave up.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair

Yea her DC's are ok to me but I'm definitely not down for no darn 4wk waiting time frame. 

That's bull ish to me. So nope, no more purchases from her line for me.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel

I hear Ya'.

Or being made to feel like I'm 'hostage' to whether something is available, open etc... 

Especially when there are so many other options out there.

Perhaps one day, I'll get a chance to pick up a bottle of Nourish Oil again, but I'm not holding my breath waiting for it.


----------



## Beamodel

Flygirlll2 got me looking at ordering some BBD Stretch Growth Cream arrrgggg lol


----------



## natura87

Throwing out a Mission Condition CocoMallow butter.  It smells rank. Ive barely had it for 3 months.


----------



## Beamodel

natura87 said:


> Throwing out a Mission Condition CocoMallow butter.  It smells rank. Ive barely had it for 3 months.



Mines went rancid too.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel natura87

I don't think I had/tried the CocoMallow.  

But I do have the Butter Crème (and now a back up).

I didn't get my Box out of my Mailbox yesterday, because it poured down raining most of the evening and I refused to go out.

I'm having lunch with Friends this afternoon, so I will get it out when I leave.

I will also try to split those 18oz jars up and start using it.


----------



## Beamodel

Ok my overnight dc session went well. Only thing is, it was had to wash out the silk dreams. It seriously coated my new growth. 

I had to wash it out a few times before it all was removed. 

Flygirlll2
I'm seriously considering getting the BBD stretch growth cream. I can't find the ingredients listed anywhere though.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Beamodel @flyygirlll2

I don't think Big Bad D (BBD Stretch) list the ingredients claiming 'proprietary reasons' 

I am finishing up a Jar and have a 16oz on the way.

This is another product I try to keep in my Stash, like I do AE Garlic. 

These two will always have a place in my Stash for different reasons.

I think it's a lot of reconstructors like Nexxus Keraphix and some stuff mixed together from what I've read in other threads or reviews on & off LHCF.


----------



## divachyk

Something about not knowing the ingredients bother me. IDareT'sHair Beamodel flyygirlll2 

Liquid Gold does that mess too. I ordered but not sure if I like using something with proprietary blend.  I tried asking what was included and they said if I have a particular concern in mind, let them know and they will address the ingredient. Otherwise, they wouldn't disclose full ingredients.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@divachyk

I keep BBD in my Stash just like AE Garlic, Mizani Night-time and a few others. 

A security blanket of sorts I guess? Like I know if I need it, it's there. 

As I mentioned, I like to keep certain things in my Stash. Also AO GBP. 

Don't ask me why tho'?

But I have been using BBD recently, as my leave-in on wash days *requires heat*. 

It's costly too.


----------



## divachyk

IDareT'sHair I haven't heard of the stretch cream. Is it magical for the ng? If not, I will pass for now. Love me some Mizani H20 & Alter Ego Garlic.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

divachyk

It's a L-I Reconstructor Crème.  The last stylist I went to use to use it.  

She would pull it out all under-cover and not show it to you (blah, blah, blah).

It's really good but I know it's full of Cones and other "stuff"


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair
divachyk

Thanks for the info. Although the ingredients are not listed, I think I will still get it. The YouTube video results have me really wanting to try it. I know it's expensive but I think I might just bite the bullet and get some.


----------



## Froreal3

Beamodel said:


> Ok my overnight dc session went well. Only thing is, it was had to wash out the silk dreams. It seriously coated my new growth.
> 
> I had to wash it out a few times before it all was removed.



Beamodel which Silk Dreams did you use?


----------



## Beamodel

Froreal3 said:


> Beamodel which Silk Dreams did you use?



Shea what Deux


----------



## Froreal3

Oh ok. Shea What Deux! was too heavy for me. Beamodel


----------



## IDareT'sHair

divachyk

Here:


http://www.ebay.com/itm/Bbd-Stretch...436?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4184c1b884


----------



## Beamodel

Froreal3

Yea it's heavy. I use to love it like a year ago then it stopped performing how it use to. 

I've never done an overnight dc with it before.  This was the first time it was just too darn hard to wash out.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel

I'm not a huge proponent of Overnighters either.  

My scalp usually ends up itchyerplexed

SW II is perfect for Steaming!

That one, VS and DH are probably my favorites from the line.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair

Me either but I really wanted intense moisture and lately I've felt like I havent been getting it. 

My length which had HV sitrinillah on it overnight, is moist moist.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel said:


> Me either but I* really wanted intense moisture and lately I've felt like I havent been getting it. *
> 
> *My length which had HV sitrinillah on it overnight, is moist moist.*


 
Beamodel

Do you still have/use JC Deep Treatment?

Whenever I need a good shot of Moisture I use (in no particular order):

JC Deep Rx
KBB Luscious Locs
Sitrinillah
AV Ashlii Amala
Something by NG
DB Deep Rx
CJ Curl Rehab
AO HSR/AO WC


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair

Yes I still have some Jessicurl treatment. None of it was working. Even my ole faithful sitrinillah. But after this over night dc, I'm pleased.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel

Good!  I'm glad Sitrinillah came through for you.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel

I'm currently doing a Pre-Rx under Saran Wrap, Plastic Cap.  Will throw on my wig and meet some friends for lunch around 2:00.

When I return, I'll finish up.

Will use up the rest of my 16oz Jar of BBD (have a back up on the way) it usually lasts me exactly 1 year and I'm right at 1 year since I purchased my last Jar.  

And probably the rest of my DB Pumpkin Seed Elixir (no back ups) And Coffee/Tea (for rinsing).


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair I see you've compared the MC marshmallow DC to Fluertzy. If the performance is really that good ill get 2 during this sale. I hope it holds up cuz you know I have tons of DC's to use before I get to that.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair

How do you use the stretch growth cream? 
When was the last time you relaxed?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *I see you've compared the MC marshmallow DC to Fluertzy. If the performance is really that good ill get 2 during this sale. I hope it holds up cuz you know I have tons of DC's to use before I get to that.*


 
curlyhersheygirl
That's the closest thing I can compare it to. Yeah...I haven't had any M:C go bad on me (yet).  

It's going to take me a while to get to some of that stuff too.

Like I haven't even tried the Caramel Rx yet. erplexed 

Or used the Butter Crème and a few other things.  And I have x2 un-opened 8oz Jars of the TerraForma.



Beamodel said:


> *How do you use the stretch growth cream? *
> *When was the last time you relaxed?*


 
Beamodel

I've been using it on damp hair as my L-I (under dryer) *requires heat*

09/26 was my last Relaxer.  

I slowed down after my Niece said I had that breakage in the front.

I may Relax in June.  I keep putting it off.  

At 1st it was March, then March turned to April which turned into May ---- Now it's June.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair Well I'll pick up 2 jars during this sale. Thanks for that review


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl

If M:C hasn't had consistency issues, with her batches then the Honey Marshmallow will work great for you and I think you'll be pleased with it.


----------



## divachyk

IDareT'sHair, TY for the info.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Got my Mission:Condition out of my Box. 

I think I'll just keep the 18oz Conditioners in the Jars it came in.

So, now I'm waiting on:
SNBE
CVS *repeat
Sally *repeat
Jakeala


----------



## IDareT'sHair

ETA:

My back up of BBD Stretch Crème (16oz) came today too!

I wasn't expecting that until next week.


----------



## DoDo

Used up: 

1x Curl Junkie Curl Rehab

1x It's a 10 Spray Leave In

1x Shea Moisture Purification Masque


----------



## flyygirlll2

Beamodel divachyk IDareT'sHair I understand about not knowing the ingredients  thing. I'm not going lie, I was really on the fence about getting due to this reason but after seeing the results on YouTube and reading reviews I caved lol. Now, I'm not saying you should buy anything that the ingredients aren't listed but I don't regret buying it and even though the price is on the steep side especially for an  8oz, it does last a while since a little goes a long way.

  I've been using it on my new growth as a moisturizer and as a leave in when I roller set. No adverse affect thus far *knocks on wood.*  Sent from my iPhone using LHCF please excuse typos


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@flyygirlll2

It's a Staple. One of my 'very few' HG Status products.

So, I don't worry about that anymore. 

I haven't had any adverse reactions from it. So, I just use it and KIM. 

And I just gone & dish out that Fiddy too.

I've gotten it for as little as $45 and as high as $55. 

I was even blessed one time to get a Jar on the Exchange Forum on the Cheap-Cheap.

I asked the "Seller" was she sure, and she said Yeah.

It is multi-functional too, because my old stylist would use it in a variety of ways on damp and dry hair (before Flat-ironing).

Even though she kept tryna' hide the jar. #shadystylists


----------



## IDareT'sHair

DoDo said:


> *Used up:*
> 
> 1x Curl Junkie Curl Rehab
> 
> 1x It's a 10 Spray Leave In
> 
> *1x Shea Moisture Purification Masque*


 
DoDo


----------



## DoDo

IDareT'sHair said:


> DoDo



IDareT'sHair

Yup, I know. I am so glad you are here to sympathize. You are a true e-sister .

ETA: I went back into the stash and it turns out I actually have 2 full ones left . I also have one J.Monique Naturals Bentonite and Rhassoul Detox Hair Mask, but it doesn't have a consistency that appears to have slip, slip is a *must* for me in my hair products at every step of the hair care process.


----------



## flyygirlll2

IDareT'sHair said:


> @flyygirlll2  It's a Staple. One of my 'very few' HG Status products.  So, I don't worry about that anymore.  I haven't had any adverse reactions from it. So, I just use it and KIM.  And I just gone & dish out that Fiddy too.  I've gotten it for as little as $45 and as high as $55.  I was even blessed one time to get a Jar on the Exchange Forum on the Cheap-Cheap.  I asked the "Seller" was she sure, and she said Yeah.  It is multi-functional too, because my old stylist would use it in a variety of ways on damp and dry hair (before Flat-ironing).  Even though she kept tryna' hide the jar. #shadystylists



IDareT'sHair LOL @ your stylist trying to hide the jar smh. Yeah it's becoming a staple for me due to what you said, it can be used in different ways. I'm loving it as a leave in and on my new growth so far when I seal with oil. I like the fact that it's supposed to help with breakage too.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF please excuse typos


----------



## flyygirlll2

DoDo said:


> IDareT'sHair  Yup, I know. I am so glad you are here to sympathize. You are a true e-sister .



 I've been smdh at folks hiking the price now on  the purification mask since they switched up the look and ingredients .  Sent from my iPhone using LHCF please excuse typos


----------



## DoDo

flyygirlll2 said:


> I've been smdh at folks hiking the price now on  the purification mask since they switched up the look and ingredients .  Sent from my iPhone using LHCF please excuse typos



flyygirlll2

Wait, what? It's more expensive now too? See, at this rate, I am never even going to bother trying the new one .

Thank you for the heads up!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl

Did you end up getting any M:C?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

flyygirlll2 DoDo

I noticed that Price Hike last night when I was out on Amazon.erplexed  

I saw some jars for $17.00.

That's why I went back to CVS and snatched up x2 more jars at $10.49 a piece.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I'm really feeling some kind of way about M:C being affiliated with Duafe Naturals.  

After my horrible Duafe Naturals experience.

Oh Well, hopefully, this last M:C Haul will last and I'll get that line out of my system.

But Clawd.....50% will keep pulling me back in.:angeldevi


----------



## IDareT'sHair

IDareT'sHair said:


> So, now I'm waiting on:
> SNBE
> *CVS *repeat*
> *Sally *repeat*
> Jakeala


 
Both of these have Shipped!


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> curlyhersheygirl
> 
> Did you end up getting any M:C?



IDareT'sHair Not yet. I have a cart made but not sure if I should get it erplexed


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair I did get a few things from Jakeala.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *Not yet. I have a cart made but not sure if I should get it* erplexed


 
curlyhersheygirl

I truly know the feeling.

I decided to wait on SSI M-Day.  That's when she usually does 35%.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl

Good thing the sites gone be down.  I've been 'out there'  

Especially with the news of SM Purification doing what they just did.

It kinda set the PJ Off in Me!   You know what I mean?

Time to pull it back in nah.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair  I hear ya. I wasn't planning to get a thing but I couldn't pass up Jakeala since it was a good deal and DS wants more APB stuff.

I really want to get those DC's from MC but I don't want it to spoil, not sure what i'll do there.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> I hear ya. I wasn't planning to get a thing but I couldn't pass up Jakeala since it was a good deal and DS wants more APB stuff.
> 
> *I really want to get those DC's from MC but I don't want it to spoil, not sure what i'll do there.*


 
@curlyhersheygirl

I know I'll put both the TerraForma and the Honey Marshmallow to good use. 

The TerraForma I'll likely use up faster since I've been Pre-Rx'ing.

Although I have x2 8oz Jars of that and an open jar of b.a.s.k. Vanilla Whiskey Soak.

However, I can scratch SSI's Coconut Sorbet off my M-Day list, because right now I have enough Pre-Poo 'stuff'

Truthfully, from M:C I also wanted to snatch up the Banana Kisses and the Tropical Fruit DC'ers, but just couldn't due to the enormous amount of DC'er I already have. 

I liked them both when I had them.

However, after saying alladat, I did not hesitate to buy x2 Jars of Jakeala's Dope DC'er


----------



## flyygirlll2

DoDo IDareT'sHair I noticed it's $17 on eBay when I looked. I stopped by the CVS near where I live and there was none there. Maybe I can check Walgreens.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF please excuse typos


----------



## IDareT'sHair

flyygirlll2

Imma stop thinking about SM PHM! ...

I think the angst was making me Haul

I know, I know....any excuse right?


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair The other resident PJ's convinced me to buy the 2 MC conditioners. They were sold after I told them your review.


----------



## Beamodel

flyygirlll2
DoDo
divachyk
IDareT'sHair

I ordered the stretch growth cream. I seriously don't know when I'm going to relax again and I need something to really tame my new growth. 

I bought all those wigs and haven't been wearing anyone of them. Only keeping my hair in s pony tail so I'm hoping this will work for me.


----------



## flyygirlll2

Beamodel said:


> flyygirlll2 DoDo divachyk IDareT'sHair  I ordered the stretch growth cream. I seriously don't know when I'm going to relax again and I need something to really tame my new growth.  I bought all those wigs and haven't been wearing anyone of them. Only keeping my hair in s pony tail so I'm hoping this will work for me.




Beamodel let me know if you like it. Hope it works for you.


----------



## Beamodel

flyygirlll2

Thanks, I sure will girly


----------



## loulou82

IDareT'sHair said:


> curlyhersheygirl
> 
> I truly know the feeling.
> 
> I decided to wait on SSI M-Day.  That's when she usually does 35%.



IDareT'sHair

You just saved me from submitting my order. I thought about upping my order to get the free shipping knowing darn well I didn't need to buy so many items. erplexed I'll wait for a better sale. Plus, it gives me time to use up some of my stash.


----------



## felic1

Happy Easter Ladies!  I had to re-up on my hair braiding maintenance supplies. My scalp was dry after this take down. It grew though. 
I bought:
SSI moisture mist sprays 3
Tahitian Vanilla Spray 1
Coriander and Fig balm 1
Seyani scalp elixir 1
Lemongrass scalp treatment 1

Pompeiian grapeseed oil spray 1


----------



## divachyk

Keep me posted Beamodel!!


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Since the site will be down for the weekend, Happy Easter to everyone.


----------



## DoDo

Happy Easter to you too  curlyhersheygirl !


----------



## Beamodel

Happy Easter my beauties


----------



## DoDo

Beamodel said:


> flyygirlll2
> DoDo
> divachyk
> IDareT'sHair
> 
> I ordered the stretch growth cream. I seriously don't know when I'm going to relax again and I need something to really tame my new growth.
> 
> I bought all those wigs and haven't been wearing anyone of them. Only keeping my hair in s pony tail so I'm hoping this will work for me.



Beamodel

Let me know how you like it also! It's always strange to me when a company won't release their ingredients. I am very curious to know what your results are with it since we have similar preferences. Twins!


----------



## DoDo

IDareT'sHair said:


> flyygirlll2 DoDo
> 
> I noticed that Price Hike last night when I was out on Amazon.erplexed
> 
> *I saw some jars for $17.00.*
> 
> That's why I went back to CVS and *snatched up x2 more jars at $10.49 a piece.*



IDareT'sHair

Wow!

I am so glad you are getting your haul on. That makes no sense .


----------



## Beamodel

Hi ladies

I'm not sure how often I will be on here now since there is no longer an app. I'm not into login in on my pc or mobile sites. 

Missed you guys though. Hope everyone had a great Easter


----------



## divachyk

Missed you all too. I can't get on via my computer but can via my cell phone browser. Weird. 

So the app went away @Beamodel?


----------



## divachyk

Cleared my cache and it's not working via computer.


----------



## PJaye

^^^ Try doing a hard reset of the page (press CTRL and F5).


----------



## divachyk

Clearing the cache worked @PJaye....thanks though!


----------



## Beamodel

divachyk said:


> Missed you all too. I can't get on via my computer but can via my cell phone browser. Weird.
> 
> So the app went away @Beamodel?



@divachyk 

Yea :-(


----------



## Golden75

Hey ladies!   Like where are the rest of the emoticons?  Am I missing something


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Hey Girlz!  What in the World (lol).  Anyway, glad to see you all.

It was a decent 'break'.  However, I did end up buying a few small items.  I got a 4oz Liquid Gold Oil (back up to the 8oz) and a Red Palm Oil from Jakeala for an Pre-Oil Soak.

My As I Am Coconut Cowash came from Sally's and also x2 SM Purification Masques.  So I have x5 of those and won't 'stress' about the Formula Changes.

Getting ready to slap on some Origins Rich Rewards as a Pre-Rx and leave it on for a couple hours.  My Neighbor fixed my dryer and returned it, but I had bought a new Bonnet to use as a back up if I ever need it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Should use up today: x1 M:C Cranberry Cheapskate and x1 HV MoistPRO (have back ups of both).

Also used up: x1 12oz HTN Growth Lotion.  I have x1 12oz back up.


----------



## Froreal3

Hi ladies! Need to get used to this... Where are the smilies? Look doesn't even work.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I wonder where is the mention and thanks buttons?  WOW!  I wonder when it will be fully up & running?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Will pull out my Destination Hydration and maybe a KBN Conditioner to add to my Cowash Rotation. 

Especially since I'll be finishing up a HV MoistPRO and a M:C Cranberry


----------



## Froreal3

@IDareT'sHair I don't know.  I am using my phone right now and it isn't too bad.


----------



## Froreal3

I keep getting an error message when I try to access my "alerts."


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Yeah, I tried to do 'edit' my post and got an ERROR msg. 

Oh Well.


----------



## Froreal3

Ooo... I like the way this thing tags. You don't have to type the whole name out @IDareT'sHair.


----------



## divachyk

I keep getting error messages too and I can't edit my posts @IDareT'sHair @Froreal3


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Tryna' fight the 'urge' to buy something.  I've looked at SNBE and also M:C.  *really don't need either* just want something.

I ended up buying another HQS GM and found the one I had yesterday. 

But it's good I have a back up. Because I can see myself going through that stuff like 'wata' (LOL) 

Especially with Spring being here. (_Finally_....YAY!)


----------



## Froreal3

divachyk said:


> I keep getting error messages too and I can't edit my posts @IDareT'sHair @Froreal3



Same here.

You guys know the forum can look similar to the way it looked before by going to your profile and selecting preferences. Then select the forum "style," change it to fluid.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Froreal3 

Thank you Fro!  I changed it.  It looks similar.  But still hard to navigate.  It helps tho'.


----------



## Froreal3

Yeah...I'm still getting used to knowing where everything is, but it does look better.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Froreal3  Yeah, it looks 100% better, but I'm  still lost (ha, ha)

Did you buy anything over Easter?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Beamodel

Still lovin' the Jakeala Honey Hair mixed.  I just bought another Jar.  I'm using x1 and have x1 b/up and now x1 on the way in Baked Cherries (I hope I like the Scent).


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Beamodel
> 
> Still lovin' the Jakeala Honey Hair mixed.  I just bought another Jar.  I'm using x1 and have x1 b/up and now x1 on the way in Baked Cherries (I hope I like the Scent).



@IDareT'sHair - I still like mixing it in as well. 

I like the look of the forum but I dont like navigating through it on my phone. I am not an active PC participate when I am on this forum. I liked the point that the app would place you on the thread from the last moment where you left off reading at, not the last post. This will take some getting use to...


----------



## felic1

Well I was able to enter the forum today. This is different.


----------



## Golden75

Beamodel said:


> @IDareT'sHair - I still like mixing it in as well.
> 
> I like the look of the forum but I dont like navigating through it on my phone. I am not an active PC participate when I am on this forum. I liked the point that the app would place you on the thread from the last moment where you left off reading at, not the last post. This will take some getting use to...


Yea I'm not feeling the way it doesn't bring to where you left off either.  The old format did, I believe.  I know I was not clicking to page 4548087403 to get up to date in here.


----------



## Beamodel

@Golden75

lol, I know right... If I could have one wish, it would be for it to bring me back to where I left off reading at


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I miss the 'thank you' button.  So, now I gotta hit "like"


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Beamodel  Yeah, it's different that Y.A.M. even though both are Goopy. 

I think M:C's Honey Hair is 'closer' to YAM than this one.  This one reminds me of a body sugar scrub or something.


----------



## felic1

I am posting from the tablet. I noted that the app has no results. My SSI has shipped!!


----------



## Beamodel

@flyygirlll2 
@divachyk @IDareT'sHair 

My BBD Stretch Growth Creme arrived today


----------



## Beamodel

Beamodel said:


> @flyygirlll2
> @divachyk @IDareT'sHair
> 
> My BBD Stretch Growth Creme arrived today



Ok I tried it. I'm not sure if it's for me. My hair feels dull. I'm about to re wash my hair.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Beamodel 

I can see that. 

I always use a tiny amount with Heat.  Always with Heat.

I completely understand the 'dull'.  How did you apply?


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Beamodel
> 
> I can see that.
> 
> I always use a tiny amount with Heat.  Always with Heat.
> 
> I completely understand the 'dull'.  How did you apply?



@IDareT'sHair 
I applied it then blew dried my hair (I never do that) but they say you need heat. I might sell it. It cost too much to pitch it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Beamodel
Yep, you have to use a heat source with it (for sure).

And a teeny-tiny amount or your hair will feel dull/stiff. 

Even me, with my heavy-handed self, knows to use a tiny pinch or my hair will feel 'gunky'. IMO.

I wish you would have bought yours before I bought mine.  I would have taken it off your hands.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Beamodel
> Yep, you have to use a heat source with it (for sure).
> 
> And a teeny-tiny amount or your hair will feel dull/stiff.
> 
> Even me, with my heavy-handed self, knows to use a tiny pinch or my hair will feel 'gunky'. IMO.
> 
> I wish you would have bought yours before I bought mine.  I would have taken it off your hands.



Thanks girl. I will try it again maybe for my next wash but yup, I had dull dull hair. I didn't use much so idk.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Beamodel

I know you didn't use a lot . (LOL) You are the "Queen" of using a tiny amount of product.

It's a weird-like consistency and honestly, hard to use IMO.

When my Stylist use to Flat Iron with it, my hair always came out picture perfect.

She would use a dab before drying on damp/wet and a dab during the flat-ironing process.

With me, I use a dab and hop under the dryer and seal it in with an oil.

I pulled it out, because I was having that breakage issue I've been dealing with.  And it's good for stopping that.

Whenever I'm having an issue, its always my 1st line of defense for trying to get my hair back on track.


----------



## flyygirlll2

Beamodel said:


> Ok I tried it. I'm not sure if it's for me. My hair feels dull. I'm about to re wash my hair.



@Beamodel  sorry to hear that it's not working for you.  I'm still using it on my hair but I'm looking for another moisturizer. I'm not trying to buy anything until I get the analysis results back.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@flyygirlll2 

It's one of my go-to's when I am having issues with my hair. 

I will usually pull out 3 things (in no particular order)
AE Garlic
Mizani Night-time
BBD Stretch

Well, I take that back... no make it 4 = Nexxus Emergencee

Those are my go-to shock & awe to try to get things back on track.


----------



## flyygirlll2

@IDareT'sHair  yeah I've been using it also to curb breakage since I'm currently 6 months post. So far my breakage is not out of control.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

flyygirlll2 said:


> *yeah I've been using it also to curb breakage* since I'm currently 6 months post. *So far my breakage is not out of control.*



@flyygirlll2

Agreed.

When my Niece (who was relaxing my hair) told me I had some breakage in the front, I immediately pulled this out and started using it.

It will usually get things back on track.  That's a definite.


----------



## divachyk

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Beamodel
> 
> I know you didn't use a lot . (LOL) You are the "Queen" of using a tiny amount of product.
> 
> It's a weird-like consistency and honestly, hard to use IMO.
> 
> When my Stylist use to Flat Iron with it, my hair always came out picture perfect.
> 
> She would use a dab before drying on damp/wet and a dab during the flat-ironing process.
> 
> With me, I use a dab and hop under the dryer and seal it in with an oil.
> 
> I pulled it out, because I was having that breakage issue I've been dealing with.  And it's good for stopping that.
> 
> Whenever I'm having an issue, its always my 1st line of defense for trying to get my hair back on track.



And I'm the opposite @IDareT'sHair, I'm quite disrespectful with product.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Waiting on several things:
Sweet Nature
Liquid Gold
Jakeala (this order grew bigger than I planned) = x2 Dope x2 Honey x1 Red Palm Oil


----------



## IDareT'sHair

IDareT'sHair said:


> Waiting on several things:
> Sweet Nature
> *Liquid Gold*
> Jakeala (this order grew bigger than I planned) = x2 Dope x2 Honey x1 Red Palm Oil



My LG came yesterday.  Just got it out of my Box.


----------



## Beamodel

flyygirlll2 said:


> @Beamodel  sorry to hear that it's not working for you.  I'm still using it on my hair but I'm looking for another moisturizer. I'm not trying to buy anything until I get the analysis results back.



@flyygirlll2 

Yea, this is the same boat I'm in. I was supposed to have my results back yesterday and I haven't received it from them yet. I emailed them yesterday and no reply yet.


----------



## Beamodel

I applied APB Pudding to my soaking wet new growth last night. Woke up this morning with very soft & moisturized hair. 

I think I will stick with my trusty APB for my thirsty new growth. 

Thanks for the help ladies.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Did a quick little SNBE Cart.

Was very, very tempted to do a SD's Cart and pick up Destination Hydration and maybe the Wheat Germ Conditioner. 

I probably won't....but I may?  Still no Nourish Oil which is unfortunate.

Didn't really care for the WG C and I've had it a few times but was going to give it another try.

I love DH for cowashing.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Beamodel @flyygirlll2 @Froreal3 

Can't wait until you ladies get your Komaza Analysis results back.


----------



## flyygirlll2

Beamodel said:


> @flyygirlll2
> 
> Yea, this is the same boat I'm in. I was supposed to have my results back yesterday and I haven't received it from them yet. I emailed them yesterday and no reply yet.



@Beamodel  if anything I would definitely give them a call because you should have heard back from them by now. I received an email confirmation from them last week.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Jeezus! I gotta stop this madness!  I need to get my thoughts togevver for M-Day, but I can't stop what I'm doing.

Lawd...I tell Ya' that Purification Hair Masque 'scare' set me on a viscous downward spiral.

I still say at some point, that price is going to be hiked up.


----------



## Golden75

@idaret'shair What happened with SM Purification, was it the formula change, and you hauled on the old? What's this downward spiral?  
 just throwing this in cause I think its new


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Golden75   Hey G-Monneee!

Um...Yeah...we were all in a tizzy, because it appeared SM had replaced the Purification Hair Masque with a Dry Scalp & Dandruff Control.

Well, Lawdy let me tell you, we went into LHCF Mode and began scoopin' up all the PHM we could find in all 50 States. (LOL)

Folks contacted SM directly and they said they would only be carrying it on the SM website and no longer in retail establishments (from my understanding).

I'm still happy I got x4,  But that sent me into "Haul Mode" and I haven't been able to stop myself.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Golden75  There were a 'few' that picked up the new Dry Scalp & Dandruff Control and the smell is turribul and the performance meh.

Similar ingredients as the PHM which is what threw everybody off minus the Kaolin Clay.


----------



## Golden75

@IDareT'sHair So let me be sure I get this right, they aren't selling the mask in stores any more, at all?  Not even the new formula?


----------



## Golden75

@IDareT'sHair I just peeped the G-Moneee, not sure how I missed it at first read.  I dunno why that cracks me up.  Thanks for the laugh T-Dollaz


----------



## Golden75

Be back later, going to dinner with Dad and I am already late!  These are times I will miss the app, cause when he start talking bout work


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75 said:


> *I just peeped the G-Moneee,* not sure how I missed it at first read.  I dunno why that cracks me up.  *Thanks for the laugh T-Dollaz*



@Golden75 

Um Yeah.

You know we both be doin' waaaayyyyy too much! *smh*


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75 said:


> *So let me be sure I get this right, they aren't selling the mask in stores any more, at all?  Not even the new formula?*


Yeah, the Dry & Dandruff Control will be on the Ground. 

The Purification Masque will only be available via SM On-Line Store (I guess)


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Beamodel @flyygirlll2 @Froreal3
> 
> Can't wait until you ladies get your Komaza Analysis results back.



@IDareT'sHair 

I just got an email from Komaza. My consultation will be Monday.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel said:


> I just got an email from Komaza. My consultation will be Monday.



@Beamodel

Great news!  I hope you get all the answers you are looking for.

Ask good Questions too!


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Beamodel
> 
> Great news!  I hope you get all the answers you are looking for.
> 
> Ask good Questions too!



I know right. I need to think of things to ask now. I know I want to ask her about cowashing for sure.


----------



## Froreal3

Beamodel said:


> @IDareT'sHair
> 
> Yay!  Did they send you the pictures and written report yet?
> 
> I just got an email from Komaza. My consultation will be Monday.


----------



## Beamodel

@Froreal3 
No no report or details yet.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Beamodel

Also, while on that subject, please try to remember to ask about Cleansing Conditioners too.


----------



## flyygirlll2

Beamodel said:


> @IDareT'sHair
> 
> I just got an email from Komaza. My consultation will be Monday.



Good, I'm glad they responded. I'm anxious about mine.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I hope I'm finished until Mothers Day Sales or the return of Claudie's (whichever comes first)


----------



## Ltown

Hi Ladies! this new format will take some getting use to, i don't see mentions yet but alot of alerts


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Ltown 
Hello Ms. LT!  

I'm still tryna' get use to it.


----------



## Beamodel

@Froreal3 

Komaza indicated My images will be uploaded over the weekend along with my report.


----------



## Beamodel

flyygirlll2 said:


> Good, I'm glad they responded. I'm anxious about mine.



@flyygirlll2 

When will you have your consultation?


----------



## flyygirlll2

Beamodel said:


> @flyygirlll2
> 
> When will you have your consultation?



@Beamodel it was stated in the email that I should receive my results and schedule for a phone consultation no later than April 23rd so it's still a waiting game.


----------



## Beamodel

flyygirlll2 said:


> @Beamodel it was stated in the email that I should receive my results and schedule for a phone consultation no later than April 23rd so it's still a waiting game.



@flyygirlll2 

Oh ok. Yea my email had said I would get results by the 9th which was yesterday. So I emailed and called when I hadn't received any other notification. So today Jenn emailed me to schedule a time. I scheduled mines for Monday. Keep us posted when you schedule yours too.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Did a little SNBE Cart. 

Got a back up of the Keratin Crème and another Dream Crème w/o MSM. 

My Keratin Crème came today and I used a couple swipes and went and bought a back up.

 The 25% Discount was most appreciative.


----------



## natura87

Golden75 said:


> @IDareT'sHair So let me be sure I get this right, they aren't selling the mask in stores any more, at all?  Not even the new formula?


I cant order off the website so I might as well pick up the one I saw on a site that sells it here.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@natura87
Unfortunately you are not here. 

The best deal I've seen has been from CVS On-Line 20% off.


----------



## divachyk

@flyygirlll2 @Beamodel one thing I recall from when I was dealing with them is they have certain days when they are open. I don't recall them being open Mon-Fri but I could be wrong. I know we love handmades but two lines that have moisturized my new growth like a champ are Cantu Beauty & Shea Moisture.


----------



## Beamodel

@divachyk 

I've never tried one thing from the cantu line. 

I pressed my hair tonight with my hot comb for the first time in literally ages. I noticed so much breakage throughout my hair. Ugh, Monday can't come quick enough. I'm ready to hear what Komaza has to say.


----------



## divachyk

I'm so sorry about your breakage @Beamodel. Hurry up Monday for sure! My ng loves doing the LCO with Cantu Comeback Curls & Cantu Creamy Hair Lotion topped with oil of choice.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Beamodel 
I agree with @divachyk  I am also so sorry about the issue(s) you've been having especially when your Hair was doing so great.

I can't wait until you get this resolved.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@divachyk 

You'll hafta' keep me posted on CD's Cleansing Conditioner. 

I had either a 24 or 32oz bottle w/Pump and ended up sending to chebaby.


----------



## divachyk

Will do, @IDareT'sHair. I had to go check the name of the one I have. What a shame...I don't even know the names of the products. I have the Monoi Sulfate Free Shampoo. It's creamy which should work well for my hair.


----------



## Beamodel

Thanks ladies @divachyk & @IDareT'sHair


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@divachyk  Oh, so you have a 'Poo, not the Cleansing Milk or Cleansing Conditioner or whatever it's called? (The Cleanser was the one I sent che)

@Beamodel   Yeah.  I honestly hate you are going through this.


----------



## Beamodel

@divachyk 

That cantu spray might be exactly what I want. I need a good spray right now.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Beamodel @divachyk 
Still lovin' my TEK Brush.  Glad I picked it up. 

It was definitely worth adding to my Arsenal of Combs.  And I didn't have a 'decent' brush.


----------



## divachyk

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Beamodel @divachyk
> Still lovin' my TEK Brush.  Glad I picked it up.
> 
> It was definitely worth adding to my Arsenal of Combs.  And I didn't have a 'decent' brush.


I've been afraid to buy one...having Tangle Teezer flashbacks. I don't know how my hair will respond to a brush. So glad it's working for you. It's so tempting but I will hold off (for now). ETA: Are you using it as a wash day detangler? @IDareT'sHair


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Beamodel @divachyk
> Still lovin' my TEK Brush.  Glad I picked it up.
> 
> It was definitely worth adding to my Arsenal of Combs.  And I didn't have a 'decent' brush.



@IDareT'sHair 

Yes, this is one of the best hair care purchases I have made to date. 

@divachyk 
It's the bomb. A great wood bristle brush.


----------



## flyygirlll2

Just wanted to let you ladies know that at Bed Bath & Beyond they carry the Shea  Mouisture Purification Masque. Just saw 5 of them on the shelf


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@divachyk   I use it whenever.  I still primarily use my Bone Combs, but this addition was a wise purchase indeed.  It is nothing like the Tangle Teezer

@Beamodel  I Agree.  I'm glad we got the TEK.

@flyygirlll2  Thanks for the tip re: BB&B (most appreciated)


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@divachyk   If you're ever in TJ Maxx or Marshall's you should try to pick one up.

Either the TEK or the BASK.


----------



## divachyk

I checked my local store @IDareT'sHair when the buzz first started but they didn't have one. I think talked myself out of it so I stopped looking. I'll give it some more thought and check for it when I'm near TJ or Marshall's.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@divachyk 

Please do.  It's excellent for removing SSK's and Tangles gently.


----------



## flyygirlll2

@IDareT'sHair  I ended up buying 2 of them. I know I said I didn't want to buy anything until I got my analysis results but ummm... I couldn't pass up getting it since it's a excellent pre-poo for me  .


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@flyygirlll2

I'm glad you got them.


----------



## flyygirlll2

@IDareT'sHair  girl I was surprised since I really don't venture into the store like that anyway. They carried most of the SM line and even had Mizani and DE too lol.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@flyygirlll2 Interesting about them having those lines.

I did a little Mielle mock-cart because it is 30% but noticed that she is using UPS to ship now, so while the discount was $8.00 the Shipping was $8 & some change.

I wish folks would just go to USPS Flat Rate and stop.

So, chances are my purchases from this Line will be few & far between.  Not worth the shipping cost.


----------



## Froreal3

flyygirlll2 said:


> @Beamodel it was stated in the email that I should receive my results and schedule for a phone consultation no later than April 23rd so it's still a waiting game.



Same here.  April 23rd.


----------



## Froreal3

Beamodel said:


> @divachyk
> 
> I've never tried one thing from the cantu line.
> 
> I pressed my hair tonight with my hot comb for the first time in literally ages. I noticed so much breakage throughout my hair. Ugh, Monday can't come quick enough. I'm ready to hear what Komaza has to say.



@Beamodel
Can't wait till you get to the bottom of this.


----------



## Golden75

Thanks for the reminder on the TEK brush,  I'll use it today.  Used up a few things, very unexpected - officially finished Ynobe Green Tea Moringa DC no backups, not a repurchase, AOGPB should have about 2 in the stash left, SM Purification 1 or 2 on stash.  I mixed the SM & GPB, very nice, smooth, silky hair!  Will def try this again.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75 said:


> Thanks for the reminder on the TEK brush,  I'll use it today.  Used up a few things, very unexpected - officially finished Ynobe Green Tea Moringa DC no backups, not a repurchase, AOGPB should have about 2 in the stash left, SM Purification 1 or 2 on stash. * I mixed the SM & GPB, very nice, smooth, silky hair!  Will def try this again.*



@Golden75
This sounds good!


----------



## Beamodel

Hi girls 

@Froreal3 

I got my pictures of my hair today from komaza. I have a good bit of cuticle damage. A decent amount of healthy hair. And some breakage. I'm so ready for that consultation. I have many questions to ask.


----------



## flyygirlll2

Beamodel said:


> Hi girls
> 
> @Froreal3
> 
> I got my pictures of my hair today from komaza. I have a good bit of cuticle damage. A decent amount of healthy hair. And some breakage. I'm so ready for that consultation. I have many questions to ask.



Can't wait to hear what they have to tell you. Hopefully it will shed some light  and you can come to a resolution for the issues you've been having.


----------



## natura87

Used the Soultanicals Curling Custard and it gave me an awesome twistout on old hair. If it was any other company I would re up.


----------



## Beamodel

I still had some Komaza Coconut Milk. I haven't been using it because usually things with aloe in it dries my hair. 

Last night I applied some of the Komaza milk and sealed with APB Green Powerhouse Oil. Today my hair is very soft. 

I'm so clueless now in what products to use for my hair and how often to use them. 

Monday is only a day away but it feels like forever...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Beamodel @Froreal3 @flyygirlll2

What is the consistency of the APB Hair & Body Buttas?

I have a mock cart, and tryna' decide if I wanna pull the Trigga'?

I've been out of the APB Loop.  I don't even know what the good scents are?

I think in my mock-cart I have:
Chicks Dig It
Cran-Peach-Vanilla
Tropical Salsa
*something else


----------



## Beamodel

@IDareT'sHair 

It's a whipped consistency. Very nice. There are so many new scents that were recently launched. Chicks dig it was one of them. I haven't smelled it yet. 

@divachyk 
I got the cantu comeback curls spray and the curl cream for my sons hair.


----------



## Froreal3

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Beamodel @Froreal3 @flyygirlll2
> 
> What is the consistency of the APB Hair & Body Buttas?
> 
> I have a mock cart, and tryna' decide if I wanna pull the Trigga'?
> 
> I've been out of the APB Loop.  I don't even know what the good scents are?
> 
> I think in my mock-cart I have:
> Chicks Dig It
> Cran-Peach-Vanilla
> Tropical Salsa
> *something else



You need to get the Pearberry @IDareT'sHair 
They're creamy whipped like SSI Juicy Berry Buttercream Frosting


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Froreal3 @Beamodel Thanks Ladies!

The one(s) I have in a Cart are:
Chicks Dig It
Fairy Dust
Tropical Salsa
Cran-Peach-Vanilla
Something Berry -

Have you tried any of these scents?

And thank you for answering my consistency question.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Hey divas
I purchased an 8oz jar of APB's hair and body butter along with a pumpkin mask . I think that should be it until Mother's Day , we'll see.

I used up the following stuff:
1 liter Elucence shampoo ( many backups)
1 liter Elucence conditioner ( many backups)
2 16oz SSI avocado conditioners ( no backups , will repurchase )
1 16oz As I am double butter cream ( no backup, was great but won't repurchase)
8oz Annabelle's LI ( many backups )
120z CCJ repair me ( no backups, not a repurchase )
11oz AO GPB ( many backups)
8oz BRB flaxseed cream gel ( 1 backup, can't repurchase since it's discontinued)
4oz JC nourish and shine ( no backups , not a repurchase)


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl 

Hi Curly!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Beamodel @Foreal3 @curlyhersheygirl

So, I just got the APB Hair & Body Butta's (all x4 oz):
Pearberry
Chicks Dig It
Fairy Dust
Tropical Salsa


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> 
> Hi Curly!



Hey sis

I miss having the app on my phone since that allowed me to participate more.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl 

Good Job using up all that "stuff" Mrs. C!

I know how it is having multiple back ups.

Hopefully, we'll both be good until M-Day.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> 
> Good Job using up all that "stuff" Mrs. C!
> 
> I know how it is having multiple back ups.
> 
> Hopefully, we'll both be good until M-Day.



I hope so too.

I have my SSI list ready if she has a sale. Not sure what I else I may get then, maybe more pumpkin DC from DB.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl 

So far my list is: SSI & Claudie. 

Maybe some HV Amala Cleanse (if the discount is good)

There are some others that may 'creep' up in there: BRB and a one-offs.


----------



## flyygirlll2

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Beamodel @Froreal3 @flyygirlll2
> 
> What is the consistency of the APB Hair & Body Buttas?
> 
> I have a mock cart, and tryna' decide if I wanna pull the Trigga'?
> 
> I've been out of the APB Loop.  I don't even know what the good scents are?
> 
> I think in my mock-cart I have:
> Chicks Dig It
> Cran-Peach-Vanilla
> Tropical Salsa
> *something else


@IDareT'sHair  I've never tried her Hair & Body Butta. I actually haven't purchased from APB in a while, I might for Mother's Day though lol.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@flyygirlll2

Neither have I.  It's been a minute.

I'm not up on the new products, scents etc...

I haven't even bothered to keep up with the Thread. 

I did make a small purchase tho'.  

Would love to try to Blow Dry Crème sometime too in the future (maybe)


----------



## flyygirlll2

IDareT'sHair said:


> @flyygirlll2
> 
> Neither have I.  It's been a minute.
> 
> I'm not up on the new products, scents etc...
> 
> I haven't even bothered to keep up with the Thread.
> 
> I did make a small purchase tho'.
> 
> Would love to try to Blow Dry Crème sometime too in the future (maybe)


@IDareT'sHair  I've been eyeing the Blow Dry Creme too. As far as body stuff, I've only tried her Sweet & Salty Body Scrub which was a sample but I loved it so if anything I would buy that again. Wait... Is there a sale going on now?  I've been out of the loop lol.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@flyygirlll2 
30% on the Hair & Body Butta'


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Waiting on:
Jakelala
Sweet Nature By Eddie
Annabelle's Perfect Blend
Phyto Exfoliator (Misc)
Neem Butter (Misc)


----------



## Froreal3

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Beamodel @Foreal3 @curlyhersheygirl
> 
> So, I just got the APB Hair & Body Butta's (all x4 oz):
> *Pearberry*
> Chicks Dig It
> *Fairy Dust*
> Tropical Salsa



These two I've personally tried. They are so yummy! The other two I haven't tried, but I heard Chicks Dig It is good.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

@IDareT'sHair How long does Boss bag take to ship? I just remembered I placed an order with them on the 2nd.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl

Not long at all.  (Usually).  Seems like you should have received something from them regarding your shipping by now?


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> 
> Not long at all.  (Usually).  Seems like you should have received something from them regarding your shipping by now?


@IDareT'sHair 
Hopefully I'll hear from them this week. If not I'll send an email.


----------



## Beamodel

Placed and APB order:
Blow Dry Cream - Cake Bake
Refresher Spray - Coconut Lime Verbena
Body Butter - Fairy Dust


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel said:


> Placed and APB order:
> *Blow Dry Cream *- Cake Bake
> Refresher Spray - Coconut Lime Verbena
> Body Butter - Fairy Dust



@Beamodel
Great! 

You can tell me how this is, once you get & try it.


----------



## natura87

Ok this definition with this improvised twistout is insane. WAEEEE SOULTANICALS WAEEEEEE!!!


----------



## divachyk

Let me know how you like the Cantu joints @Beamodel. It really makes my new growth feel like everything when doing the LCO.

@IDareT'sHair  I used Carol's Daughter Monoi sulfate free shampoo this weekend and really like it. It felt like a true shampoo but not in a stripped hair kind of way. Hard to explain but it was very effective at cleansing. Most sulfate free shampoos leave my hair feeling hydrated but not well cleansed. This did both - cleansed & hydrated. It's a keeper.

Also used some KeraCare Natural Textures products and the leave-in was meh but the buttercream and custard was everything. Together, the trio has my hair feeling like awesomeness. I may try it without the leave-in next time. I picked up this layering idea from a YouTuber.


----------



## Brownie518

Hey ladies. I was finally able to find my way back here. I just cut 4.5 inches off with a Crea Clip. 

I can't wait to hear reviews of the Tropical Salsa and Fairy Dust APB flavas. I need to place an order this week. I want to try a few more new items. I'm not waiting on anything right now. I will try to wait for M-Day but I really want to get some stuff this week


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518

How do you like your new trim/cut?  

I'll definitely let you know about Tropical Salsa and Fairy Dust.

It will be different, because I haven't purchased from APB in a minute.  Yeah...it's been a minute.

The Girlz gave the Hair & Body Butta' good reviews, so I went for it.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> How do you like your new trim/cut?
> 
> I'll definitely let you know about Tropical Salsa and Fairy Dust.
> 
> It will be different, because I haven't purchased from APB in a minute.  Yeah...it's been a minute.
> 
> The Girlz gave the Hair & Body Butta' good reviews, so I went for it.


@IDareT'sHair

I love the Butta!! 

I love the shorter hair, actually. It's just a standard bob, slightly shorter in the back, angled toward the front, you know. It's actually still a bit longer than I wanted it but I didnt' want to cut too much in case I messed up, LOL!


----------



## Brownie518

Beamodel said:


> Placed and APB order:
> Blow Dry Cream - Cake Bake
> Refresher Spray - Coconut Lime Verbena
> Body Butter - Fairy Dust


@Beamodel

That Blow Dry Cream is in my cart, same scent, too! Can't wait for your review of that and the Refresher spray.


----------



## Brownie518

I forgot to add Shi Naturals Creamy Leave In in the Hits/Misses Thread as a Revisited Hit. I forgot how much I loved that stuff but it's working extremely well for me right now. It lasts forever, too.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518  I want to try the Blow Dry Crème at some point.

Glad you like your new look.  I know it's cute!


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518  I want to try the Blow Dry Crème at some point.
> 
> Glad you like your new look.  I know it's cute!


@IDareT'sHair

I'm getting it next order, for sure. 

Yea, I love it!! Thanks, LOL!!


----------



## Brownie518

I plan to cruise thru the next few months with Herbal Blends, SD Razz, and APB Moisturizing conditioner. For protein it will be Okra, Claudie's Reconstructor, and Aphogee Two Minute Keratin. 


@IDareT'sHair
I meant to tell you I am loving that Keravada Creme Brulee. I need a reup of that, too.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518 

I really hope I like the scents I got. 

Right now, I'm using up x2 Ayurvedic Hair Cremes.

I'm rotating Marshmallow Clouds and Caramel Crunch.

I also have an unused Hair Tonic and a corner of Ayurvedic Scalp Rx.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *I meant to tell you I am loving that Keravada Creme Brulee. I need a reup of that, too.*



@Brownie518  Me Too Girl!  

That stuff is thebomb.com.biz.net.gov.edu


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518 

Imma Cruise thru with: CR Algae, BM, and my Enso Mixed with Jakeala and Mielle mixed with Jakeala. (All Opened)

Then I'll bust out some Jasmine's for Summa' and seriously try to use it all up.

My Proteins will be Claudie, Mission:Condition Caramel Rx and a few others.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518  Me Too Girl!
> 
> That stuff is thebomb.com.biz.net.gov.edu


@IDareT'sHair

I only have a little jar of it and I'll be finished in no less than two weeks. Looooves it!!!!


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> Imma Cruise thru with: CR Algae, BM, and my Enso Mixed with Jakeala and Mielle mixed with Jakeala. (All Opened)
> 
> Then I'll bust out some Jasmine's for Summa' and seriously try to use it all up.
> 
> My Proteins will be Claudie, Mission:Condition Caramel Rx and a few others.



How is that Caramel Rx??? That stuff sounds good.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My Jakeala Shipped.  I did a couple separate orders so....not sure if I'm receiving one or a Combo.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518  That Crème Brulee is wonderful.  I want another one soooo bad.

I put it up so I can save it. 

Cause you know how I can kill some products

I'll see what they do on M-Day and if it's decent, I'm definitely getting another one.

I haven't tried M:C's Caramel Rx yet.  (It got some good reviews tho').


----------



## Brownie518

@IDareT'sHair 

Yea, I'm with you on that Creme Brulee...I'm going to get another, along with more Argan Jojoba oil. I have a tiny bit of that left. I need another Fenugreek oil, too. I can't believe I ran out of that one. I had so many!!!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518 

Your KV Oil Stash was/is Huge.  I wanna re-up on a few myself. 

Definitely re-upping on Crème Brulee.  So, I hope he does it right for M-Day


----------



## Brownie518

Yeah, I"m sure he'll have a nice sale for M-Day. LOL, the stash isn't 'huge' anymore...but it's still big


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518 I'd like to have another Coffee Oil and a Crème Brule or maybe just x2 Cremes (different scents).


----------



## Brownie518

@IDareT'sHair 
What size Creme Brulee do you have? Is it in a jar?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518

It's in like a 9oz Flat Tube.  It actually should be in a Jar for real though.

I was having BFH Flashbacks.  You can stand it up on it's top to get it out.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> It's in like a 9oz Flat Tube.  It actually should be in a Jar for real though.
> 
> I was having BFH Flashbacks.  You can stand it up on it's top to get it out.


@IDareT'sHair

Noo, not the BFH bottles!!! 
That stuff is wayyyy too thick for a squeezer. Definitely needs a jar.


----------



## Brownie518

Sometimes I miss BFH....*sigh* Those were the best conditioners for summer


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> @IDareT'sHair
> 
> Noo, not the BFH bottles!!!
> *That stuff is wayyyy too thick for a squeezer. Definitely needs a jar*.



@Brownie518  Really it is and Yes it does!

It's in a Flat Bottle.  And it is tough getting it out.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *Sometimes I miss BFH....*sigh* Those were the best conditioners for summer*



@Brownie518  I absolutely loved their Cleansing Conditioners too!

I still have an Espresso Hair Crème and a Saeede Ayurvedic Crème (I think)?


----------



## Brownie518

Oh, that Marshmallow Cleansing conditioner was the BEST!!!!!!!!!


@IDareT'sHair


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518  You're right Ms. B!  Those BFH Conditioners would be on point this Summa'


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> Oh, that Marshmallow Cleansing conditioner was the BEST!!!!!!!!![QUOTE]
> 
> @Brownie518  It was.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518  You never even hear about BFH anymore.  Sales etc.... nada.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518  You never even hear about BFH anymore.  Sales etc.... nada.


@IDareT'sHair

Not a single word.....i'm looking at the site right now


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518  Yeah.  They need to make a comeback.


----------



## Beamodel

Hi girls... I got my Komaza update today

Overall my hair is pretty healthy especially since I am relaxed. I have a little bit of cuticle damage which could be from a variety of things (relaxer, fine tooth combs, hight manipulation etc.). 

She indicated that my hair was dry due to lack of protein and recommended I do protein treatments every two weeks. She indicated that I should treat my hair like relaxed hair and not like natural hair. Recommend I increase my water, vitamins (I don't take any, i know bad girl) and recommended I add protein shakes to my diet. 

My hair that is growing in, is growing in healthy. Nothing wrong with my scalp or anything. She told me to NOT conditioner wash. It causes build up on the scalp. I'm ok with it, because I've returned to using shampoo anyways. 

Only moisturize my hair every two days. Do not use heavy butters, lotions etc. Do mild protein treatments. I should trim about a half of an inch off right now and trim every 1/4 of an inch with each relaxer touch up. My hair is normal to high porosity.

She indicated that Henna was ok for my hair but she preferred I use protein instead. I was on depo and recently stopped a few months ago and this may have been a reason for my drastic hair loss last year. Anyway, I will incorporate a few things that she recommended into my regimen.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518  Their site gives me a Headache.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Beamodel  I'm happy your Hair is Healthy overall for the most part. 

Just a few suggestions and that's good.

The suggestions seem very easy to incorporate and you've already started doing most of those anyway.

You are generally very light-handed with product usage and you don't care for (or use)many heavy butters, crèmes, lotions. 

 You hate those any way.

I bet the Depo had a lot to do with it too.


----------



## Beamodel

@IDareT'sHair 
Yes, she indicated that since I barely do much to my hair or keep it simple that has helped tremendously to the over all health of my hair. 

I think the main part that I need to do is the water intake, vitamins and protein (internal and external).


----------



## Beamodel

I guess I can relax my hair now but honestly I am too lazy and still not sure when I will do it, lol. I am actually enjoying this long stretch.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Beamodel 

You got some good protein stuff: 5n1, Caramel Rx and a few others, so once you incorporate that step and get a good vitamin, water, etc.....you should be back on track in no time.


----------



## divachyk

@Beamodel, girl I'm waiting to hear how the consult went. Did I miss your post? ETA: found it. Off to read.

@Brownie518, I have the crea. It's still in the packaging. Was it hard to use?


----------



## divachyk

Excellent @Beamodel that your hair is pretty healthy. Let's get that growth and thickness on and popping now that we know all is right.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518  Their site gives me a Headache.


@IDareT'sHair 

It's like some hippie psychedelic billboard or something...


----------



## Brownie518

@divachyk

No, the Crea wasn't difficult at all. I thought I would have a lot of trouble with it but it worked well for me. I've had that thing for almost a year and just opened it...I'll definitely be using it again.


----------



## Brownie518

@Beamodel 

That's good to hear your hair is in good health. They gave you some good suggestions, sounds like.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518  I started looking at BFH.  But.I.couldn't.


----------



## Beamodel

@IDareT'sHair
@divachyk
@Brownie518 

Thanks so much for your support.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518  I started looking at BFH.  But.I.couldn't.



LOL..i backed out quick, too...it's a hot mess.


----------



## divachyk

Dear @IDareT'sHair 
I hit pay now on a Widu paddle brush.  

My local Marshall's & TJ Maxx did not have them. I purchased from Amazon which has a generous return policy.  So T, @Froreal3, @Golden75, @DoDo and @Beamodel -- I'm open for suggestions on how best to use it to remove shed hairs: damp or dry hair and before or after I detangle with a comb, etc.


----------



## Froreal3

@divachyk I have used it on conditioner/oil soaked hair to detangle as well as in the shower and with my dcer after washing. It works well either way.

@Beamodel glad your hair is ok! I think if you incorporate more protein, drink tons of water and eat properly, the thinness you were seeing will be improved.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@divachyk  Hopefully, you found one at a decent price?  They were less than $20.00 at TJ's/Marshall's.

Several I looked at on-line were way to expensive considering what TJ's/Marshall's wanted them for.

You should have also looked at the BASS one too.

Oh I use it on moisturized hair.  After I apply my leave-in/lotions/butters/crèmes etc.....


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

@Beamodel I'm glad to hear that your hair is in good health. Keep us posted on how the suggestions made work for you.


----------



## divachyk

IDareT'sHair said:


> @divachyk  Hopefully, you found one at a decent price?  They were less than $20.00 at TJ's/Marshall's.
> 
> Several I looked at on-line were way to expensive considering what TJ's/Marshall's wanted them for.
> 
> You should have also looked at the BASS one too.
> 
> Oh I use it on moisturized hair.  After I apply my leave-in/lotions/butters/crèmes etc.....



@IDareT'sHair

Mine was not fairly priced and way expensive since I ordered. There were only generic / non-brands wood brushes at TJ & Marshalls. No Bass or Widu / Tek. I was afraid to go with generic.

Ordering Bass was tempting for the price but I really wanted the more rounded bristles of Widu.

Unfortunately, my local area lacks selection and competitive pricing. I will check around when out of town. A lower price would make me return it quick like, fast and in a hurry.


----------



## natura87

Still working on using up Soultanicals stuff. Half done with 2 products and Ive started on 2 more.  2 more uses of the Marula Maru and the Double Dutch Hair Yum.


----------



## Beamodel

@divachyk

They have them at my local TJ Maxx for $14.99. I can pick one up for you if you like.

@Froreal3
@curlyhersheygirl 

Thanks dolls.  

Yes it seems as though the answer to my problem is a relatively easy fix. I was on the depo shot too and I stopped it about 4 months ago and that was most likely a major contributor to my hair loss as well.


----------



## flyygirlll2

@Beamodel I'm glad to hear that overall your hair is in good health. The suggestions given to you sound good and should get your hair back on track in no time.


----------



## Beamodel

@flyygirlll2 

Thanks Doll.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518 
Hey Ms. B!


----------



## Beamodel

Used up:
Shea Moisture Manuka Honey Masque. No back ups. Will repurchase.

Hairveda Moist 24/7
No back ups. Might repurchase. I'm trying to stay away from ordering cowash type conditioners. 

APB Chocolate Mouse DC
No back ups. Will repurchase. 


Tonight wash session: 
Shampoo with CON Argan Oil

Protein Treatment with Affirim 5n1

DC with the rest of my APB Chocolate DC & Naturelle Grow Marshmallow (protein free version). 

I will use my sample of Komaza Coconut Milk (to see if my hair is dry or not) and seal with APB Green powerhouse oil.


----------



## Beamodel

My scalp invigorator arrived today. I had already washed my hair so I will try it out on my next wash session.


----------



## Brownie518

@Beamodel  Hey!! What's this scalp invigorator i keep seeing???

@IDareT'sHair   Hey, T!!!!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518 

Hey!  Planning my Wash Day for tomorrow.  Want to use something 'yummy' to DC with.


----------



## Brownie518

@IDareT'sHair 

I'll be doing the same ole two-step...prepoo with CPR, wash with Go Moist, then DC with SD Razz.


----------



## Brownie518

I hope APB has another special deal before M-Day. I don't want to get caught up in the big rush...plus I want some stuff NOW


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518  I can't wait to get some of my stuff.  I need to keep up with all my orders tho'.


----------



## Beamodel

Brownie518 said:


> @Beamodel  Hey!! What's this scalp invigorator i keep seeing???
> 
> @IDareT'sHair   Hey, T!!!!!



@Brownie518 

You use it to exfoliate and do scalp massages. I paid $12 for mines with coupon codes. Without the code it's $49 I think. The shipping was free too.


----------



## Brownie518

Beamodel said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> You use it to exfoliate and do scalp massages. I paid $12 for mines with coupon codes. Without the code it's $49 I think. The shipping was free too.



Forty nine dollas??? Dang...you got a good deal!!! Thanks, B!

@Beamodel


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518  I can't wait to get some of my stuff. * I need to keep up with all my orders tho*'.



@IDareT'sHair

 Good luck keepin up with all them orders...I miss getting boxes every week, lol


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518 @Beamodel

I bought an Exfoliating Product from Phyto.  It's like x5 Vials.  I plan to use them monthly to see if I notice anything different.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518 

I got x1 or x2 Jakeala (depending on how she ships them)
Sweet Nature By Eddie
Phyto Exfoliator
APB


----------



## Brownie518

@IDareT'sHair

You been tearing up Sweet Nature. I haven't gotten anything from them in a long time. What are you liking most from them?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *You been tearing up Sweet Nature. I haven't gotten anything from them in a long time. What are you liking most from them?*



I'm liking:
Spirit
Wisdom
Dream

I have LOVE DC'er and Silk Amino's DC'er and haven't tried them yet.


----------



## Beamodel

Tonight I had one of the worst de tangling sessions with my hair.

I applied Komaza coconut milk to my hair and it was soooo hard to detangle.

My hair is currently air drying so I'm not sure how "moisturized" it feels but we shall see.

Note to self: I won't be using it as a leave in and attempting to detangle with this again. Might only use it as a moisturizer going forward.


----------



## divachyk

@Beamodel I will drop you an email if I don't find it while on travel this weekend. $14.00 is an awesome price. TY!

I'm sorry about your detangling session. Komaza recommended the coconut damage control serum (think it replaced the hair milk) and I could never get it to work. I kept trying to use it as it was suppose to strengthen my cuticle damaged strands but it just made my hair feel dry. They told me to layer coconut pudding on top which I love but it still didn't combat the drying effects. I now only use it on my ends and that works better. I tend to use it on dry hair (ends only) more than a leave in for the weeks I'm not doing protein treatments.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

IDareT'sHair said:


> I'm liking:
> Spirit
> Wisdom
> Dream
> 
> I have LOVE DC'er and Silk Amino's DC'er and haven't tried them yet.



@Brownie518 
I forgot one of my latest purchases .... the Keratin Crème.  I have already ordered a back up.


----------



## Beamodel

@divachyk
Yes, I like it better on dry hair. I still have a sample of the coconut milk. I might get the serum. Not sure yet as it is the replacement to the coconut milk.

In other news @IDareT'sHair I grabbed me two more purification masques for BOGO at CVS and applied the $3 extra bucks to it for A total of $9.49 plus tax.


----------



## Beamodel

Ok the Komaza coconut milk is no Bueno. As a straight up leave in. I know it's due to the aloe in it. 

I recently bought some cantu coconut curl cream for my son. I will apply that to my new growth. 

@divachyk I also bought him the comeback curl spray. He don't like it. It's very sticky due to the glycerin. It's going back to Sally's most likely. But he likes the coconut curl cream.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel said:


> @divachyk
> Yes, I like it better on dry hair. I still have a sample of the coconut milk. I might get the serum. Not sure yet as it is the replacement to the coconut milk.
> 
> *I grabbed me two more purification masques for BOGO at CVS and applied the $3 extra bucks to it for A total of $9.49 plus tax.*



@Beamodel

That is the bombdiggity!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel said:


> *Ok the Komaza coconut milk is no Bueno. As a straight up leave in. I know it's due to the aloe in it.*



@Beamodel

Your Hair seems to respond well to APB, maybe she has a product similar to the Komaza Milk?

Or do a Custom Request if you see something similar minus the Aloe

Since you have to go to Sally to take DS product back, check out As I Am Leave-In/Hair Milk.  See if it's w/o minus Aloe, Glycerin etc.....

It gets pretty good reviews.  And you can return it, if need be.


----------



## Beamodel

@IDareT'sHair 

Thanks doll. I have the As I Am leave in. It's not super moisturizing but I do like it. I didn't get the milk because it has aloe in it very high up on the list. 

Thanks for the suggestions girly


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Beamodel

Hopefully, you find a good moisturizer on the ground.

You can always look (on the ground) at CR, KBB, Curls and some others on the ground


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Used Up:
x1 Hairveda MoistPRO (x1 or x2 b/ups)
x1 SheaTerra Organics Banana & Mongongo Pre-Rx (no b/ups)
x1 16oz Bottle of Pure Cold Pressed Avocado Oil (no b/ups) *will repurchase at some point*


----------



## divachyk

@Beamodel, good you can return it. I never use the comeback by itself though. I always pair it with the cantu creamy hair lotion in the LCO. Memory seems to recall it's not as effective without layering.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

@IDareT'sHair I emailed Boss-Bag and they apparently overlooked my order. They thought it was shipped out last week so they shipped it yesterday after reading my email. Hopefully I'll receive it on Friday.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl

Dang Ms. Curly!

I'm glad you contacted them.  Glad it's on the way too.

Even though they are 'most' appreciated....when folks have these 40%-50% Sales, stuff can fall through the cracks with the quickness.


----------



## Eisani

Hey all! Still getting used to the new look/format, not sure how I feel about it.

Used up:
CJ Beauticurls Argan & Olive Oil (several back ups)
Mielle cowash (like, but unsure of repurchase since I get so few uses from a bottle and shipping has gone up)
ORS Creamy Aloe poo (several backups as I use this to chelate for the past 8 years)

@IDareT'sHair I ordered APB refresher spray in Chicks Dig It. I loved it when I first smelled it, fruity and nice, but something about it gives me a headache after a while. I detect cherries, but like car wash soap cherry scent . I ordered body lotions in Merlot, Guavaberry Goji, and Marshmallow Clouds. Marshmallow smells mad familiar, Guavaberry is very light and reminds me of sweet tarts. Merlot is a strong fermented sugary grape scent, definitely makes you think of  merlot. My free sample was a body custard in vanilla bean. Nothing to write home about as far as scent, straight vanilla.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> 
> Dang Ms. Curly!
> 
> I'm glad you contacted them.  Glad it's on the way too.
> 
> Even though they are 'most' appreciated....when folks have these 40%-50% Sales, stuff can fall through the cracks with the quickness.



@IDareT'sHair That is so true. Those are the occasions when many mistakes happen. I'm just glad that I decided to email them earlier in the week so I should receive my order by Friday.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl 
I'm glad your stuff is on the way.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Eisani said:


> *Hey all! Still getting used to the new look/format, not sure how I feel about it.*
> 
> * I ordered APB refresher spray in Chicks Dig It. I loved it when I first smelled it, fruity and nice, but something about it gives me a headache after a while. I detect cherries, but like car wash soap cherry scent *. I ordered body lotions in Merlot, Guavaberry Goji, and Marshmallow Clouds. Marshmallow smells mad familiar, Guavaberry is very light and reminds me of sweet tarts. Merlot is a strong fermented sugary grape scent, definitely makes you think of  merlot. My free sample was a body custard in vanilla bean. Nothing to write home about as far as scent, straight vanilla.



@Eisani

Hey Girl, Glad you're back.  Um...Yeah on both bolded.

For some reason, I am never a big fan of that particular line's scents, even though the products work famously and stay gettin' mad crazy reviews.

I guess I'll see when my order arrives if I like them any 'better' than I did.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

My Jakeala order arrived today. I got a free sample of a body mist


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Looking out for a few packages.

My Sweet Eddie did ship.  I am also waiting on a package from Jakeala and now CVS (again).


----------



## Eisani

I'm not crazy about any of the items I ordered from SNBE, but their customer service is wonderful. I'm always getting emails and postcards from them. It makes me want to support even if it doesn't agree with my hair lol. I may order items as gifts.


----------



## Eisani

@IDareT'sHair I do recall *someone* saying APB scents smell a bit synthetic. I now understand exactly what that person meant.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Finished up: APB Ayurvedic Crème (Caramel Crunch) no back ups


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Eisani said:


> *I do recall *someone* saying APB scents smell a bit synthetic. I now understand exactly what that person meant.*



@Eisani

I still maintain, Jasmine Bath & Beauty had the best scents out there. HANDS DOWN!


----------



## divachyk

Hi Beauties! I'm out of town and grabbed a few bottles of jbco (1 regular & 1 with lavendar), lottabody custard (impulse purchase) and a wig - Equal Channing. Report back if I grab more stuff.


----------



## Beamodel

I want to try the Alphogee curltific leave in spray. Has anyone tried it yet? Any thoughts?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Beamodel Have not tried of the any of the Curlific Products.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Beamodel Have not tried of the any of the Curlific Products.



@IDareT'sHair 
Thanks girly. I went to Sally's and grabbed a bottle of the leave in spray. Just sprayed it on my hair so I will see how how hair feels in a few hours. Right now it feels soft. 

I was gonna get the DC treatment too but they were out which is a bummer because they are currently buy 2 get one free.


----------



## Eisani

My trigga finger is itching. I made a Curlmart cart w/that free shipping code with some Camille Rose. I kind of want something else, just not sure what, or from where. Naturelle needs to have a sale! I want Keravada too. And maybe some Green Powerhouse and Hibiscus Fenugreek... I need a package!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Eisani  I know what you mean about 'needing' a package. 

CVS has SM B1 G1 Free.  (I did get the Purification Masque and Superfruit 10n1 Masque).  What does CM have?  Just Free Shipping?

Um....*cough* ST'icals has 35% off.

@Beamodel  You should try a different Sally.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel said:


> Thanks girly. I went to Sally's and grabbed a bottle of the leave in spray. Just sprayed it on my hair so I will see how how hair feels in a few hours. Right now it feels soft.
> 
> *I was gonna get the DC treatment too but they were out which is a bummer because they are currently buy 2 get one free.*



@Beamodel

Nvmnd.  I see now.


----------



## Eisani

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Eisani  I know what you mean about 'needing' a package.
> 
> CVS has SM B1 G1 Free.  (I did get the Purification Masque and Superfruit 10n1 Masque).  What does CM have?  Just Free Shipping?
> 
> Um....*cough* ST'icals has 35% off.
> 
> @Beamodel  You should try a different Sally.


@IDareT'sHair Soultanicals can keep all 35% too  I ain't thinkin about them. Hmph.

Lemme take a peek at CVS, I don't even want that mask or superfruits lol. Didn't everyone use that purification masque for twist outs and not actually dc'ing anyway? I think I'll just get my fix at Sephora. I have my bday bonus to pick up from there plus a coupon to use. Maybe that'll satisfy this itch.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Eisani
I use Purification for a Hair Detox or Deep Cleansing Treatment.

Will be trying Superfruits for the 1st time.  Also, the JBCO and the Manuka Honey DC'ers all for the 1st time.

ETA:  There was a Huge Purification Hair Masque reformulation 'scare' which sent PJ's into skrait stockpile mode.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@flyygirlll2
Bought the KISS Universal Styling Pik based on your recommendation for my T2 Blowdryer


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My Phyto Scalp Exfoliating Rx came today.  There are x5 vials of treatments.  I'll do x1 a month to see how they work.

@Beamodel


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair said:


> My Phyto Scalp Exfoliating Rx came today.  There are x5 vials of treatments.  I'll do x1 a month to see how they work.
> 
> @Beamodel



Oh great. Glad they came today. I never tried it before. @IDareT'sHair


----------



## Beamodel

@divachyk 

Omg! You GOT to try this Alphogee curltific leave in spray. I might have found a HG product. My new growth is deliciously soft and moisturized without any additional product being added 

@IDareT'sHair


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Beamodel  Me either.  I know you bought the brush for exfoliating. 

And so I bought a product to 'test' and see how they work.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Beamodel

From everything I've read, those Curlific Products get Great Reviews.


----------



## flyygirlll2

IDareT'sHair said:


> @flyygirlll2
> Bought the KISS Universal Styling Pik based on your recommendation for my T2 Blowdryer



@IDareT'sHair yeah the Pik is good to use to blow out my roots after roller setting. Just using the tension method only with this new growth is no beuno.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@flyygirlll2 

I always wanted a back up to the Pik that came with the T2, so I was glad to pick it up.


----------



## flyygirlll2

Beamodel said:


> @divachyk
> 
> Omg! You GOT to try this Alphogee curltific leave in spray. I might have found a HG product. My new growth is deliciously soft and moisturized without any additional product being added
> 
> @IDareT'sHair


@Beamodel I always see them at Sally's but never bought any the products.  Hmmmm I might just get it now after your review  for research purposes


----------



## Beamodel

@IDareT'sHair 

I like the exfoliating brush thingy too. My son been using it too lol. 

@flyygirlll2 ask @IDareT'sHair, my hair is incredibly picky. But I sprayed a very small amount to my hair and new growth and I'm just flabbergasted. I'm in purse blissful love. I really want to try the treatment now. But yes, this leave in spray is everything God intended it to be lol.


----------



## flyygirlll2

@Beamodel that's always wonderful to find a product that works! Does this have any protein in it?  Because I know Aphogee typically has protein in their products. I saw the texture treatment too. I saw on eBay a seller is selling the Cowash and the leave in together but I honestly don't need a  Cowash product right now though.


----------



## Beamodel

@flyygirlll2

Yes it does have some but it feels like it don't. It feels so gentle.

This is the leave in ingredients: 
Water (Aqua, Eau), Cetearyl Alcohol, Panthenol, Tocopheryl Acetate, Hydrolyzed Quinoa, Butyrospermum Parkii (Shea) Butter, Hydrolyzed Vegetable Protein PG-Propyl Silanetriol, Mauritia Flexuosa Fruit Oil, Sodium PCA, Keratin Amino Acids, Behentrimonium Chloride, Glycerin, Silicone Quaternium-22, Dimethicone, Dipropylene Glycol, Polyglyceryl-3 Caprate, Quaternium-80, Trimethylsiloxyamodimethicone, Cocamidopropyl Betaine, C11-15 Pareth-7, C12-16 Pareth-9, Trideceth-12, Sodium Chloride, Citric Acid, Sodium Hydroxide, DMDM Hydantoin, Methylisothiazolinone, Fragrance (Parfum))


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Used up:
x1 16oz BM Bee-U-Ti-Ful (x1 16oz back up)
x1 16oz Cathy Howse UBH (x1 8oz back up)
x1 4oz Jakeala Coffee Balm (x1-x2 back ups)
x1 16oz BBD Stretch (x1 16oz back up)
x1 Tube Phyto Exfoliating Oil (x4 additional tubes)


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My Sweet Nature By Eddie is Out For Delivery!


----------



## divachyk

Beamodel said:


> @divachyk
> 
> Omg! You GOT to try this Alphogee curltific leave in spray. I might have found a HG product. My new growth is deliciously soft and moisturized without any additional product being added
> 
> @IDareT'sHair


Saweet! @Beamodel, thanks for the tip. Is this the one?
http://www.amazon.com/ApHogee-Curlific-Moisture-Rich-Leave-In/dp/B00FGAPWSO


----------



## Golden75

Beamodel said:


> I want to try the Alphogee curltific leave in spray. Has anyone tried it yet? Any thoughts?



@Beamodel i have it & not sure how i feel about it.  Thought i like it, but my hair felt a bit dry.  I only used it wet hair mostly before blowdrying


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl

Hey Ms. Curly!

Did your Mission:Condition come?


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> 
> Hey Ms. Curly!
> 
> Did your Mission:Condition come?



@IDareT'sHair 

Yes I got them yesterday.

I'm really interested in getting the honey mask from Jakeala but I don't see the original one listed.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl

You have to put it in the "notes section."  That's what I did. 

I got x2 of the Original and x1 of the new (to try).


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> 
> You have to put it in the "notes section."  That's what I did.
> 
> I got x2 of the Original and x1 of the new (to try).



@IDareT'sHair
Oh ok. Is there a LHCF coupon for them?

NVM I found it lol


----------



## Beamodel

divachyk said:


> Saweet! @Beamodel, thanks for the tip. Is this the one?
> http://www.amazon.com/ApHogee-Curlific-Moisture-Rich-Leave-In/dp/B00FGAPWSO



@divachyk 

Yes. That's it. I got mines from sells though so if you have one close by you can try there. If you don't like it, you can always return it.


----------



## Beamodel

Golden75 said:


> @Beamodel i have it & not sure how i feel about it.  Thought i like it, but my hair felt a bit dry.  I only used it wet hair mostly before blowdrying



@Golden75

Awe sorry to hear that. My hair is so picky and hard to please so when I realized that it likes this product I was super ecstatic. So far I've only used it on dry hair. I haven't tried it on damp/wet hair and I don't blow dry either. I only air dry. 

I wonder if that makes a difference.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Beamodel

Hey Girlie!


----------



## divachyk

Thanks @Beamodel. The protein scares me a bit. I may do a patch test. I've been out of town so I'm backlogged on posts; sorry if this is a duplicate questions: did you use it as a leave-in or daily refresher?

I stopped in the Super Target and see they have Oyin, KBB and other items. I picked up some super expensive KBB - luscious locks and sweet ambrosia. Never tried KBB. If I hate it on the first use, back to Target it goes.


----------



## natura87

Used half of my Mango Dip Detangler. I used it as a rinse out and a leave in, followed that up with the Curling Custard. Gosh I love that custard. It gives me insane definition with no crunch or white balls.


----------



## natura87

I need to find someone that will make a Target trip for me and  mail it to South Korea. I am dead serious. Target would get everything as soon as I leave the continent. Can't even look at the website. Korea blocks it like its offensive or something. Like why Korea.. I just wanna look at Target. com. I want to imagine myself traipsing down the aisles full of glee with a basket of hair products. I want Oyin all up in that basket.I would pay the international shipping because it is just that serious. If Korea can get an Ikea and a few Costco's we can get a darn Target. 


Y'all don't know the struggle. I am going through Target withdrawal.


----------



## natura87

divachyk said:


> Thanks @Beamodel. The protein scares me a bit. I may do a patch test. I've been out of town so I'm backlogged on posts; sorry if this is a duplicate questions: did you use it as a leave-in or daily refresher?
> 
> I stopped in the Super Target and see they have Oyin, KBB and other items. I picked up some super expensive KBB - luscious locks and sweet ambrosia. Never tried KBB. If I hate it on the first use, back to Target it goes.



I hated the KBB luscious locks. Everyone seems to love it but I hated it with a passion. It was a watery mess.


----------



## Beamodel

divachyk said:


> Thanks @Beamodel. The protein scares me a bit. I may do a patch test. I've been out of town so I'm backlogged on posts; sorry if this is a duplicate questions: did you use it as a leave-in or daily refresher?
> 
> I stopped in the Super Target and see they have Oyin, KBB and other items. I picked up some super expensive KBB - luscious locks and sweet ambrosia. Never tried KBB. If I hate it on the first use, back to Target it goes.



@divachyk

I understand. I didn't get any "[email protected] type feelings. It has that quionna protein which is the same that bask whiskey has and imo it is extremely light. But to answer your question, I used it on dry hair as a refresher. 

I was reluctant to use anything with protein too but since my hair is starving for some, I'm going to use a very light protein. I'm happy with this one. 

I tried kbb luscious locks before a d it dries out my hair. Added no moisture what so ever but I'm sure it's because of the aloe in it. My hair does not like aloe. But many others love lucious loc including @IDareT'sHair

I do like the sweet ambrosia. It's a light leave in.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Beamodel  Right.  Luscious is the DC'er. 

I was thinking one of the Hair Milks or Hair Cremes (since you can get it on the ground).


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Beamodel  Right.  Luscious is the DC'er.
> 
> I was thinking one of the Hair Milks or Hair Cremes (since you can get it on the ground).



@IDareT'sHair 

Oh I mentioned you because Diva was contemplating getting luscious locks. I was giving her my opinion on it. Although my hair don't agree with it many others do including yours.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel said:


> @IDareT'sHair
> 
> Oh I mentioned you because Diva was contemplating getting luscious locks. I was giving her my opinion on it. *Although my hair don't agree with it many others do including yours.*



@Beamodel  Exactly.  I just 'slap' on whatever


----------



## Froreal3

Hi ladies! Just peeking in. 

Got a lot going on, so I've been lurking. Got some lovely SSI Riche in my hair right now.  Hope everyone is well. Hopefully I will have my Komaza Analysis done this week. I know I need a good trim.


----------



## divachyk

@Beamodel @natura87 @IDareT'sHair 

My Target doesn't have jack either Natura. I picked up KBB (impuslively I might add) while on travel. I didn't have time to research it properly but grabbed it anyway. Hopefully my Target will allow me to return it if it doesn't work even though they don't carry the line.


----------



## divachyk

@Beamodel, thank you for the info re: Aphogee.  Good info! I'm super excited you found something that rocks with your hair. I know the struggle. I am finding my new growth is far more forgiving than my relaxed hair though.


----------



## Brownie518

Hey, ladies. I'm at work then I'll be off alll week, until Sunday. Can't wait..anyway, *gasp* I skipped my wash last week. I was just in no mood and it looked fine so I just skipped it. I'm ready to peel my scalp now, though, lol.

@Beamodel  you know, I got that Aphogee Curl stuff and gave it to my niece. Now I wish I had kept it! It's great that you found something that works so well for you.


I used up two more KV oils this past week. Still have a few more to go


----------



## Beamodel

@Brownie518

Thanks Ms B. Enjoy your time off too. Time to pamper yourself


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *Hey, ladies. I'm at work then I'll be off alll week, until Sunday. *Can't wait..anyway, *gasp* I skipped my wash last week. I was just in no mood and it looked fine so I just skipped it. I'm ready to peel my scalp now, though, lol.
> 
> *I used up two more KV oils this past week. Still have a few more to go*



@Brownie518  I'm Jelly!  I was off Easter week, but it don't feel like it.

Lemme know what you use or your Hair.  I'm sure it will turn out Great!

You got some Goooood stuff over there!

Still holding on to my KV Oil.  I only have x1 left.  I still want another Crème Brule.


----------



## Brownie518

Hey girls..whats goin on?

I want to try some of Naturelle's new stuff. Has anyone  tried any yet? ??


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518  I have not tried any new Naturelle Grow. 

I do love the Ginger Peach Spritz/Detangler tho'. (not new)


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

@Brownie518 I'm eyeing the plantain LI, not sure when I'll get it though.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl 
Hey Mrs. C!

Saw your Post about Bekura. 

Wondering if I should pick up another Cacao Bark? 

I'm overstocked on everything else. (i.e. YAM, Whiskey-Vanilla)


----------



## Froreal3

Morning!  So Naturelle Grow has new stuff? I haven't used her stuff in ages, but the only things I really liked from what I've tried are the Herbal Blends dc and the Lemon Detax cocleanser.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My Sweet Nature By Eddie came yesterday (Dream Crème & Keratin L-I) both back-ups.

Also, my Jakeala came. 

So I'm waiting on:
APB
Cathy Howse
Styling Pik for Blow Dryer
SM (from CVS)


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Froreal3  Yep.  She has a lot of new stuff out there.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> Hey Mrs. C!
> 
> Saw your Post about Bekura.
> 
> Wondering if I should pick up another Cacao Bark?
> 
> I'm overstocked on everything else. (i.e. YAM, Whiskey-Vanilla)



@IDareT'sHair Hey sis
I know what you mean. That is a good deal but I'm also have enough of the DC's from them.

BTW I order the two versions of the honey mask from Jakeala.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl  I only have x1 Cacao Bark. 

I wanted to get a back up, although 20% isn't really that great.

I wish I woulda' caught that Cacao Bark when Pampered & Twisted had that 30% off or 40% (whatever they were offering) when b.a.s.k. changed Labels.

By the time I called, they only had YAM or Whiskey-Vanilla left.  All the Cacao Bark was gone.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl  I only have x1 Cacao Bark.
> 
> I wanted to get a back up, although 20% isn't really that great.
> 
> I wish I woulda' caught that Cacao Bark when Pampered & Twisted had that 30% off or 40% (whatever they were offering) when b.a.s.k. changed Labels.
> 
> By the time I called, they only had YAM or Whiskey-Vanilla left.  All the Cacao Bark was gone.



@IDareT'sHair Wow I didn't know Pampered & Twisted had such a great deal. If you just need a backup maybe you should  wait for a better deal.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl

Yeah....see what messed me up, was the Site said ("in store purchases only").

By the time somebody posted you can 'call them' (probably after they got all their stuff...), I called and the only thing they had left was YAM & W/V.

It might have even been 50%? because they were getting rid of all the b.a.s.k. Labeled stuff.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

@IDareT'sHair Man PJ's don't play At least now you know what to do next time.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl  Right. Right. 

But I was able to stock up on YAM & W/C even those either of those 'weren't' what I really wanted. 

But for the price, it was an offer I couldn't refuse.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

@IDareT'sHair Yeah that was a great deal and those DC's are nice. I never tried the YAM due to the consistency but now I'm curious about those types of DC's. 
I  tried to get some of the candy DC from M:C but its sold out.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> Yeah that was a great deal and those DC's are nice.* I never tried the YAM due to the consistency but now I'm curious about those types of DC's.
> I  tried to get some of the candy DC from M:C but its sold out.*



@curlyhersheygirl

Yeah.  Jakeala's Tutti Honey Hair (original) isn't like YAM or M:C Candy Hair (which is also very nice).


----------



## Beamodel

Last night I washed my hair using the vanity scalp invigerator and creme of nature shampoo. Man it felt amazing...

DC'd with Naturelle Grow protein free marshmallow root DC.

Followed up with SSI Cocoa Creme Leave in, APB spray topped with Jakeala parfait on my length and a tiny amount of the nappy butter on my new growth. 

My hair is feeling all kinda ways amazing right now. 

Strength and moisture is pure yumminess...


----------



## Brownie518

I just remembered I'm waiting on Jakaela....


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518 
Hey Ya' Brownie!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl

Hi Curly!  My APB Shipped and the last of my Jakeala (x1 item I ordered after she had shipped).

Still waiting on Cathy Howse which I almost totally forgot I bought and forgot to use today. 

I need to pull it out.  Especially since I have a b/up on the way.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@flyygirlll2 @rileypak

I finished my 30 days with Phytospecific & Silica.

Will return back to Phytophanere for another 4 months w/5000 mcg. Biotin.

That 30 days went quick!


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> 
> Hi Curly!  My APB Shipped and the last of my Jakeala (x1 item I ordered after she had shipped).
> 
> Still waiting on Cathy Howse which I almost totally forgot I bought and forgot to use today.
> 
> I need to pull it out.  Especially since I have a b/up on the way.


@IDareT'sHair  Hey sis  My second APB order shipped as well. I'm just waiting on my second Jakeala order.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl  I got a SM (CVS) order coming too.

A couple Body Washes and x1 more PHM and x1 Super Fruit Masque.

Right now my M-Day list looks like: Claudie (whenever she gets back), Hairveda, SheScentIt.

I may have a couple others thrown into the mix.  I wanted a BRB Cocoa Rose during this 20% but her shipping for x1 item is probably a deal breaker. 

I didn't even do a mock-cart to find out.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl *I wanted a BRB Cocoa Rose during this 20% but her shipping for x1 item is probably a deal breaker.
> 
> I didn't even do a mock-cart to find out.*


@curlyhersheygirl


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl  I got a SM (CVS) order coming too.
> 
> A couple Body Washes and x1 more PHM and x1 Super Fruit Masque.
> 
> Right now my M-Day list looks like: Claudie (whenever she gets back), Hairveda, SheScentIt.
> 
> I may have a couple others thrown into the mix.  I wanted a BRB Cocoa Rose during this 20% but her shipping for x1 item is probably a deal breaker.
> 
> I didn't even do a mock-cart to find out.


@IDareT'sHair I see y'all going in hard on those SM sales


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

@IDareT'sHair I was also thinking about a BRB order but backed out.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl 

So..okay I just made a 'Mock Cart' for x1 Cocoa Rose and it would not take the Code= GREEN. 

Maybe because I didn't order enough.

However, shipping for that x1 item was $7.99.

These folks are Drunk


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> 
> So..okay I just made a 'Mock Cart' for x1 Cocoa Rose and it would not take the Code= GREEN.
> 
> Maybe because I didn't order enough.
> 
> However, shipping for that x1 item was $7.99.
> 
> These folks are Drunk


@IDareT'sHair  She didn't say there was a minimum so that's strange. The shipping costs at some of these vendors are just


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

@IDareT'sHair I just FB messaged BRB and she said the minimum is $50  That should have been included in the ad for the sale.


----------



## flyygirlll2

IDareT'sHair said:


> @flyygirlll2 @rileypak
> 
> I finished my 30 days with Phytospecific & Silica.
> 
> Will return back to Phytophanere for another 4 months w/5000 mcg. Biotin.
> 
> That 30 days went quick!


@IDareT'sHair  I just started taking them a few days ago but I have to remind myself to take them daily. I just received the Bamboo tea and Bamboo Hair,Skin, & Nails vitamin too.


----------



## Brownie518

Hey ladies!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I don't think I can Multi-Quote on this 'new' system

@curlyhersheygirl  That's foul $50

@flyygirlll2 My KISS back/up Styling Pik came today.

@Brownie518

I got a bunch of stuff today:
Cathy Howse (back up)
Jakeala Tutti Honey
KISS Universal Styling Pik (for blow dryer)
CVS Shea Moisture (x1 PHM x1 SF Masque and x2 African Black Soap Body Wash)


----------



## Brownie518

@IDareT'sHair 

I'm just waiting on Jakaela ship notice. I want to order APB and NG..and HTN

I need to wash my hair...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518 

My APB Shipped.  If I were to order HTN, I'd get it from AveYou (so I could get some other stuff too).

If NG has a decent MD-Sale, I might throw them up in my mix.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> My APB Shipped.  If I were to order HTN, I'd get it from AveYou (so I could get some other stuff too).
> 
> If NG has a decent MD-Sale, I might throw them up in my mix.



I always forget AveYou...I'll see if I can find a coupon


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518 FIVE will always give you 15%.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518  If you wash, what you gone use???

It's cold here again.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518  If you wash, what you gone use???
> 
> It's cold here again.


Its cooler here, too. 
I'm going to prepoo with CPR and DC with NG Honey Hibiscus or whatever its called. I'll be using Shi Natural leave in again

@IDareT'sHair


----------



## Brownie518

I see a 25 off 100 coupon, too. I can put 100 in a cart, I'm sure, lol


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *I see a 25 off 100 coupon, too. I can put 100 in a cart, I'm sure, lol*



@Brownie518  Yep.  There's one of those out there too.

So....I should get the NG Hibiscus then Uh?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl @Brownie518

Here is my M-Day List:
Claudie (x2 16oz 3n1 or...x1 3n1 and x1 Jojoba Cleanser and a Salve)
SSI (16oz Avocado & 16oz Okra Winfrey and maybe a Pomade)
Hairveda (x4 Amla Cleanse)

One-Offs:
Jakeala
Sweet Nature By Eddie
Curlmart
AveYou
Naturelle Grow

ALL SUBJECT TO CHANGE


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> I don't think I can Multi-Quote on this 'new' system
> 
> @curlyhersheygirl  That's foul $50
> 
> @flyygirlll2 My KISS back/up Styling Pik came today.
> 
> @Brownie518
> 
> I got a bunch of stuff today:
> Cathy Howse (back up)
> Jakeala Tutti Honey
> KISS Universal Styling Pik (for blow dryer)
> CVS Shea Moisture (x1 PHM x1 SF Masque and x2 African Black Soap Body Wash)


@IDareT'sHair Yes that's a crazy minimum amount to just get 20%


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl  Girl...she can get further with that mess

And I can't even imagine Shipping on Fiddy?  It ain't FREE is it?


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl @Brownie518
> 
> Here is my M-Day List:
> Claudie (x2 16oz 3n1 or...x1 3n1 and x1 Jojoba Cleanser and a Salve)
> SSI (16oz Avocado & 16oz Okra Winfrey and maybe a Pomade)
> Hairveda (x4 Amla Cleanse)
> 
> One-Offs:
> Jakeala
> Sweet Nature By Eddie
> Curlmart
> AveYou
> 
> ALL SUBJECT TO CHANGE


@IDareT'sHair My list is as follows:
SSI 2 16oz fortifying and 2 16oz okra Winfrey.

DB: 2 16oz pumpkin DC


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl  I know it's Cold there too Ms. C!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *My list is as follows:
> SSI 2 16oz fortifying and 2 16oz okra Winfrey.
> 
> DB: 2 16oz pumpkin DC*



@curlyhersheygirl  Nice & Concise.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl  My one-off list is growing - I forgot KeraVada.

Cause I want another Crème Brule @Brownie518


----------



## Brownie518

I want NG, APB, SSI, HTN, and Claudie. Keravada, too.

2 Okra
1 Riche Moisture

2 Kahve DCs

2 HTN oils
1 HTN Protein

Various new items from APB and NG...


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl  Nice & Concise.


@IDareT'sHair I'm sure I'll add a few things once the sales start coming in.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl  If the shipping is too ugly....

Imma fall back and just work on Stash Reduction


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl  If the shipping is too ugly....
> 
> Imma fall back and just work on Stash Reduction


@IDareT'sHair Same here.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> @IDareT'sHair* Same here.*


@curlyhersheygirl  Yeah, Curly...we gotta do it.

We need to start now....to get it down in time for BF


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *I want NG, APB, SSI, HTN, and Claudie. Keravada, too.
> 
> 2 Okra
> 1 Riche Moisture
> 
> 2 Kahve DCs
> 
> 2 HTN oils
> 1 HTN Protein
> 
> Various new items from APB and NG...*



@Brownie518 

Absolutely wonderful List Ms. B!

Pulls out notepad


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl  Yeah, Curly...we gotta do it.
> 
> We need to start now....*to get it down in time for BF*


@IDareT'sHair Exactly. I'm trying really hard to stick with my initial plan.

Did you purchase anything from Hattache since they're having a sale? I wanted to get some BRB stuff but there is no free shipping over $65 so I passed. Although their shipping is much better than BRB, I passed because I don't really "need" anything.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl 
I haven't yet, but I made a cart this a.m. 

The shipping was $6.00


----------



## Froreal3

So I got my hair analysis report. I have lots of cuticle damage/lifted cuticles, and dry hair. I have some over-moisturized hair too (go figure). In my problem area, there was cuticle damage, a pic of mid-shaft splits, and diminished roots. I have my phone consultation on Monday.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Froreal3  Were you expecting/suspecting that kind of review Ms. Fro?


----------



## Froreal3

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Froreal3  Were you expecting/suspecting that kind of review Ms. Fro?



Yeah, because I've seen other analyses on here with similar complaints as mine. I'm looking forward to her recommendations.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Froreal3  Okay.  Great.  Can't wait for you to have your phone consult.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> I haven't yet, but I made a cart this a.m.
> 
> The shipping was $6.00


@IDareT'sHair That's what I got too but I backed out.


----------



## flyygirlll2

Still waiting to hear from Komaza about my analysis. I was informed when my sample was received I would hear back from them no later than today. Of course I've been  buying stuff in the meantime though


----------



## Beamodel

I partook in the Hattache Sale. 

I purchased the following: 
SSI Cranberry Cream Cocktail
PBN Muru Muru Milk


----------



## Froreal3

flyygirlll2 said:


> Still waiting to hear from Komaza about my analysis. I was informed when my sample was received I would hear back from them no later than today. Of course I've been  buying stuff in the meantime though



I emailed them because they said I would receive a response no later than today. I would email them.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl 

I had x1 BRB Cocoa Rose and x1 SSI Seyani Butter. 

Then I added some more stuff, but the shipping kept increasing, so I took stuff out and still never hit PayNah.


----------



## Beamodel

flyygirlll2 said:


> Still waiting to hear from Komaza about my analysis. I was informed when my sample was received I would hear back from them no later than today. Of course I've been  buying stuff in the meantime though



That's the same thing that had happened to me. I had emailed and got no response so I called and spoke directly to Jen. Then she told me when she was emailing me to confirm which appointment slot I wanted for my consultation.


----------



## flyygirlll2

@Beamodel and @Froreal3 thanks ladies. I emailed them and also called them. They are closed now though, I wasn't sure what their business hours were since I'm on the east coast and they're on the west coast. I left a voicemail.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> 
> I had x1 BRB Cocoa Rose and x1 SSI Seyani Butter.
> 
> Then I added some more stuff, but the shipping kept increasing, so I took stuff out and still never hit PayNah.


@IDareT'sHair That's exactly what I did because I thought they had free shipping.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl
It is hard for me to make the justification to buy more butta's (I have x4 on the way from APB) even though I was looking/thinking about SSI Seyani and Juicy Berry Buttercreme.

I should just get x2 Cocoa Rose and call it a day.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> It is hard for me to make the justification to buy more butta's (I have x4 on the way from APB) even though I was looking/thinking about SSI Seyani and Juicy Berry Buttercreme.
> 
> I should just get x2 Cocoa Rose and call it a day.


@IDareT'sHair That might be best. They still have the flaxseed cream gel that she discontinued so I wanted to get 2 of those and 1 of the new formulation. Not sure though.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl 

Imma try to hold out until M-Day.  BRB is not on my primary list.


----------



## Brownie518

From Hattache

Riche Moisture
Knot Sauce
Knot Oil
BRB Coconut Vinegar rinse


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518  NICE!  And Hattache ships Fast too!


----------



## Ltown

Hi ladies hope all is well nothing new, I'm still overstock.com. APB will be having a mother day sale that will probably be the only thing I do buy.


----------



## flyygirlll2

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518  NICE!  And Hattache ships Fast too!


@IDareT'sHair yes they do. I ordered yesterday and received a shipping notification like an hour later. Should be getting my stuff tomorrow


----------



## Beamodel

My Hattache shipped (yay)


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Ltown  Hey Ms. LT!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Imma try to hold-out until Mothers Day before making another Purchase.

Not 'promising' anything, but Imma try.

In case of a good sale between now & then.....all 'hopes' are off.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@rileypak


----------



## Brownie518

Hey!! Let me go check if i got a ship notice.

BTW....it is  COLD here!!!!!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Used up: Jakeala's Coffee Balm (x2-x3) back ups.


----------



## Brownie518

My Jakaela shipped but i don't see a ahatrache notice yet. 

Hey T!!! @IDareT'sHair


----------



## flyygirlll2

Well ladies @Beamodel @FroReal @divachyk @IDareT'sHair  I received the pics for my hair analysis. For the most part my hair is coated with lifted cuticles, there's also splits, some breakage, dryness, moisture/protein imbalance, and over moisturized hair . Mandatory positive  is they did show healthy hair included.

Honestly I'm a bit surprised by my hair being so coated in all the pics when I wash once a week with a sulfate shampoo . My phone consultation is Monday evening.


----------



## Beamodel

@flyygirlll2 

Hmmm I wonder what caused the coating. Aside from that it seems like your hair is in pretty good condition. 

When you talk to her can you ask her about using ACV to close the cuticles. I totally forgot to ask her about that. Like if it's recommended or not. 

I do ACV rinses but not all the time.


----------



## flyygirlll2

@Beamodel yeah I've used ACV on and off because I had a feeling my hair was high porosity. I'm confused about the coating too. I'm just glad at least my roots look healthy. Jenn emailed me and said not to dwell on the pics and that it will all work out. I can't wait to find out more details come Monday.


----------



## divachyk

@flyygirlll2, totally hoping you get some good news on Monday. How often do you clarify?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Froreal3 @flyygirlll2
Hoping your Phone Consults will yield better explanations and solutions.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Sitting here doing a Terra-Forma Pre-Rx for a couple hours.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I hate on this new site if you type in certain words it guides you to some 'random' website for products/hair tools.


----------



## flyygirlll2

divachyk said:


> @flyygirlll2, totally hoping you get some good news on Monday. How often do you clarify?


@divachyk honestly I've only been using a clarifying conditioner. Clarifying shampoo made my hair feel stripped so I took a break from them. I might need to get a a new clarifying/chelating shampoo. I was just at Ulta yesterday too


----------



## flyygirlll2

IDareT'sHair said:


> I hate on this new site if you type in certain words it guides you to some 'random' website for products/hair tools.


@IDareT'sHair yeah I noticed that too, especially when I've listed what I've bought and once you click it goes to some random site. I sit there thinking I sure as heck did not buy this from that site I guess maybe it's to show what the product looks like?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@flyygirlll2

Pfft.

They need to FIX that STAT. 

I sure don't want no durn Viruses from some funky random site.


----------



## Beamodel

Hi girls. I'm sitting here with fenugreek paste on my hair. Not sure what I will DC with. Lately I've been using Naturelle Grow protein free Marshmallow Root 

My APB is scheduled to be delivered today. My Hattache is scheduled for Monday.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My APB came today.  I placed a 'small' Jakeala order after I said I was holding out until M-Day.

So much for that.  I couldn't even make it one day.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Beamodel

Making a little Pre-M/Day Carts.

The one and only thing I wanted from HV (Amla Cleanse x4) is OOS.  Hope it's available.

SSI: x2 16oz Avocado/x1 16oz Okra Winfrey.

Waiting on Claudie to return.

Those are my only M-Day 'wishes'


----------



## Beamodel

I think I'm skipping Mday sales. I just made two small purchases despite of me not needing anything


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Beamodel 
Just because it's in a Cart, don't mean I'm buying it either.

However, (knowin' me) Chances are, if the sales are right I will end up getting them


----------



## divachyk

@Froreal3, I hope your phone consult generates good info to resolve the issue quickly and move forward. What would the over process hair be a result of?

@flyygirlll2, maybe the conditioner doesn't cleanse the hair enough. I love Redken Cleansing Cream - have you tried that one?


----------



## flyygirlll2

@divachyk I never tried the Redken Cleansing Cream but I just bought it to try it out, thank you.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@flyygirlll2

I have the cleansing crème too.  At first, I was using it on my wig(s). 

I'm glad I stopped doing that.

But I have still have yet to use it.


----------



## divachyk

you're a mess @IDareT'sHair. @flyygirlll2 it is effective but gentle.


----------



## flyygirlll2

@IDareT'sHair lol I have a love/hate relationship with clarifying shampoo. Hopefully this one will work for me.


----------



## divachyk

It's very creamy @flyygirlll2. Don't let the creamy fool you so don't over do it with the amount you use. I apply to the scalp only and let the suds clean the length. That has worked well for me. Since you have buildup, you might need to wash from root to tip to remove buildup and then go scalp only going forward...just a thought.


----------



## flyygirlll2

@divachyk maybe I might dilute it with some water since I intend to use it on the length of my hair  too. I was using ORS Aloe shampoo before to clarify and it did a great job at cleaning my hair, I was also diluting it too.


----------



## Froreal3

divachyk said:


> @Froreal3, I hope your phone consult generates good info to resolve the issue quickly and move forward. What would the over process hair be a result of?
> 
> @flyygirlll2, maybe the conditioner doesn't cleanse the hair enough. I love Redken Cleansing Cream - have you tried that one?



@divachyk, It said I had some overmoisturized hair. I think because I love to DC each week, but then it said I had dry hair...so I'm confused as to which is it and how to get a balance. lol


----------



## divachyk

@Froreal3 I think my analysis said something similar and they told me to slow up on the steaming. I quit cold turkey and haven't missed it. Dry heat works best for my hair. Steaming is lovely but dry heat moisturizes my hair better.  So, it could be that you have overmoisturized your hair in the past which caused damage but your current situation is dry hair. They also mentioned to me that my clarifying shampoo might have caused the dryness.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@divachyk 
I wonder if I should Steam one wash day and use the dryer the second wash day.


----------



## divachyk

@IDareT'sHair, they advised me to steam once a month. I was hurt when they told me but since I'm dedicated to turning my hair around, I just went cold turkey. I have tried steaming once or twice since then and the moisture isn't the same as dry heat. For me, seems like the steam washes away the conditioner and the water droplets just sit on my hair. Dry heat makes the conditioner sink in. Try every other and see what you get because we can't have you overmoisturizing like us.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

divachyk said:


> @IDareT'sHair, they advised me to steam once a month. I was hurt when they told me but since I'm dedicated to turning my hair around, I just went cold turkey. I have tried steaming once or twice since then and the moisture isn't the same as dry heat. For me, seems like the steam washes away the conditioner and the water droplets just sit on my hair. Dry heat makes the conditioner sink in. *Try every other and see what you get because we can't have you overmoisturizing like us.*



@divachyk

Welp...that horse done left the barn, cause I've been steaming for a minute.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@divachyk 

I will make an attempt to switch to once a week and use my dryer or heat cap on the off-week to see what I think.


----------



## flyygirlll2

Froreal3 said:


> @divachyk, It said I had some overmoisturized hair. I think because I love to DC each week, but then it said I had dry hair...so I'm confused as to which is it and how to get a balance. lol


@Froreal3 that's what had me confused at first when I saw the slides. I have to admit though in the past month I have been sleeping with dc's as a pre-poo to cut my wash day in half so perhaps that plays a role. I do have a mouisture/protein imbalance as well so idk  at this point.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I just read something on Cathy Howse site that said something like: _"Afro textured hair is normally excessively dry hair and virtually impossible due to the very nature of our hair to over moisturize" _(I'm paraphrasing)

She recommends DC'ing 1-3 times a week.  She didn't specifically saying anything about steaming.  She was talmbout DC'ing and DC'ing w/Heat.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Froreal3  What you think Fro?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@divachyk 

Well...what do you think DivaC?  I was thinking about the two seemingly opposing views and I thought about the Jheri Curl and how 'back in the day' the key for growth was excessive moisture with the Juice and the Cap.


----------



## divachyk

I never really posted my results of my analysis, I don't think. So yall know I'm a blogger wannabe so here's some things from my analysis that I wrote on my blog  -- 

_*Cuticle Damage and Breakage:* _I have medium to thick strands with normal to high porosity. 

_*Diminished Root Sheath:*_ There is evidence of diminished root sheaths in the back quadrants. This means, the hair is growing in thinner than the overall diameter of the strand. Some diminished root sheaths are normal but it could also be an early sign of thinning related to side effects of medications or vitamin deficiencies.

*Dryness: *may have resulted from choosing to hand wash with a harsh clarifier/chelater rather than collecting samples in the shower with a cleanser that I use routinely.

Under the microscope, cuticle damage of all flavors look the same — like cuticle damage. There isn’t a way to determine if it came from combing, over processing, over moisturizing, etc. However, the consultant was confident my cuticle damage resulted from over moisturizing and my breakage is a result of damaged cuticles. The damage likely resulted from weekly hair steaming and keeping the hair wet for extended periods.

Komaza believes mostly all relaxed hair is normal to high porosity. Therefore, they suggest a simple regimen that includes: pre-poo, cleanse (sulfate shampoo); mild protein (every 2-3 weeks); condition (weekly, without heat for 20 minutes) and style. Moisturize the hair, as-needed and no sealing because oils can travel from scalp down the length on relaxed hair. They encouraged relaxed hair stay away from natural inspired techniques because relaxed hair simply doesn’t require it to thrive.

*Conclusion: *Even with the graphic and scary looking images, the consultant advised my hair is healthy despite the issues.


----------



## divachyk

Lol, I had a jheri curl @IDareT'sHair  Those are very opposing views. I wasn't using protein yet I was force feeding moisture into my hair day after day, week after week. At first, I truly thought Komaza was lying about my hair being over moisturized. I was like, there is no way in heck!! I was fighting every thing they told me but I finally decided to implement their recommendations just to see how things would turn out and whadayaknow my hair turned around and started responding favorably. So, as hard as it is for me to believe you can over moisturize, I think it is possible given the extraness I was doing.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@divachyk  Thank you for additional information


----------



## divachyk

You're welcome! @IDareT'sHair. Since incorporating protein, using sulfate shampoo and laying off steaming, breakage is so much better. You're not afraid to use protein though so I would think it would be harder to over moisturize your hair. I never had the stretchy, gummy feeling so I had no indicators of over moisturized hair.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@divachyk

That's Great that by implementing many of their tips, your hair is turning around.

Still unsure how to incorporate steaming vs using the dryer for DC'ing Rx's.  Cause I still wanna DC x2 a week.


----------



## Beamodel

Today's wash routine has left me with THE MOST MOISTURIZED AND SOFTEST HAIR I've ever had...

No Joke!


----------



## divachyk

I don't see why alternating would not work - DC 1 (steam) and DC 2 later in the week (dry heat). What you think @IDareT'sHair


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Beamodel  NICE!  What do you think gave you those results?


----------



## divachyk

Beamodel said:


> Today's wash routine has left me with THE MOST MOISTURIZED AND SOFTEST HAIR I've ever had...
> 
> No Joke!


CONGRATS @Beamodel! If I drank alcohol, I'd toss some back for ya! Did you post your wash day deets previously? Is this a result of something Komaza told you to do?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@divachyk 
Gurl....I'm addicted to 'steaming' ....  Imma test it out tho'.


----------



## flyygirlll2

divachyk said:


> Lol, I had a jheri curl @IDareT'sHair  Those are very opposing views. I wasn't using protein yet I was force feeding moisture into my hair day after day, week after week. At first, I truly thought Komaza was lying about my hair being over moisturized. I was like, there is no way in heck!! I was fighting every thing they told me but I finally decided to implement their recommendations just to see how things would turn out and whadayaknow my hair turned around and started responding favorably. So, as hard as it is for me to believe you can over moisturize, I think it is possible given the extraness I was doing.


@divachyk thats very interesting. My hair actually is dry now because I've been lazy and haven't been moisturizing it, but girl when it gets moisturized I hold on to that feeling for dear life because I'm used to my hair being like a Sahara.


----------



## divachyk

@flyygirlll2 one thing I'm still not sold on is that I have normal to high porosity. I still think my hair has some low porosity characteristics. However, using a sulfate shampoo each wash day keeps the strands free of buildup and available to accept moisture so I'm no longer struggling with dry hair. Finding the right shampoo was a battle though. I like Nexxus Therappe.


----------



## divachyk

@IDareT'sHair, hahahahaha I know steaming is your boo thang. It was mine too but shoooooo when they said I had signs of thinning, I was like, you ain't got to tell me twice!


----------



## flyygirlll2

I am looking forward to the phone consultation though. I really want to simplify my regimen but sometimes I feel that I have to do xyz because my hair can be a beast to deal with and my wash days are just too danm long smh.


----------



## Beamodel

@divachyk

No, no recommendations from Komaza. They wanted me to use carols daughter stuff and their coconut stuff. I decided not to buy either. My hair don't like aloe and Komaza stuff is packed with aloe.

@divachyk @IDareT'sHair

I made a fenugreek mask. Added 2tsp of VO5 conditioner and some KV oil. Applied it to dry hair for an hour. Rinsed. 

Applied NG Marshmallow Root (protein free version) mixed with Jakeala Tutti. DC'd for an hour with heat under my Lali Ali soft bonnet Then let it sit for about 30 mins and rinsed. 

Applied APB leave in spray (diluted) apied PBN Muru Muru Milk. Lightly sealed my ends with APB body butter and sprayed a tiny amount of APB refresher spray on top.


----------



## flyygirlll2

divachyk said:


> @flyygirlll2 one thing I'm still not sold on is that I have normal to high porosity. I still think my hair has some low porosity characteristics. However, using a sulfate shampoo each wash day keeps the strands free of buildup and available to accept moisture so I'm no longer struggling with dry hair. Finding the right shampoo was a battle though. I like Nexxus Therappe.


@divachyk  I know I'm going to be told I'm high porosity. I don't think the natural part of my hair is high porosity though, it doesn't behave the same as my relaxed hair at all. I have the Nexxus Therappw as well but haven't used it in a while. I've been using DE Honey Creme shampoo which I love despite the sulfates


----------



## divachyk

@flyygirlll2 simplifying saved me no time only because I'm now dealing with multiple textures. While I don't do as many steps as I use too, the time it takes to detangle and such has lengthened.  I prepoo, cleanse, condition & style -- I don't tea rinse and alladat no more. Oh and I exfoliate my scalp now with every wash.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Beamodel  Everything sounds delish.

Mixing that Tutti Honey ain't no joke.  My hair felt instantly moisturized on contact

I keep hearing that APB Refresher Spray is the business.

Wonder what her M-Day details are?


----------



## divachyk

I have the Lala Bonnet @Beamodel. That thing gets mega hot. I'm afraid it's going to burn me. I've been burned once (by Huetiful steamer) so I'm super cautious and afraid of hot appliances.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Speaking of APB - I got a sample of the Hair Lotion with my Order (Mango Sorbet)


----------



## flyygirlll2

divachyk said:


> @flyygirlll2 simplifying saved me no time only because I'm now dealing with multiple textures. While I don't do as many steps as I use too, the time it takes to detangle and such has lengthened.  I prepoo, cleanse, condition & style -- I don't tea rinse and alladat no more. Oh and I exfoliate my scalp now with every wash.


@divachyk the detangling part is what takes the longest for me. I've spent 2 hours detangling and just wanted to scream


----------



## Beamodel

divachyk said:


> I have the Lala Bonnet @Beamodel. That thing gets mega hot. I'm afraid it's going to burn me. I've been burned once (by Huetiful steamer) so I'm super cautious and afraid of hot appliances.



@divachyk 

I use the cool setting and it's a perfect temperature. Yes the hot setting is very hot. 

@IDareT'sHair 
Yes, I want more refresher sprays in other scents. That's some very good stuff. I can feel the seriousness of moisture from it lol.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I'm with @flyygirlll2  My Hair stay dry. 

I'd be surprised at it being overmoisturized (but stranger things have happened on this HHJ).

Will test out the moisture theory this Spring/Summer.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Beamodel 

What Scent(s) did you get the refresher spray(s) in?

I might pick up one or two during the M-Day Sale. 

I also want a Blow Dry Crème.


----------



## flyygirlll2

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Beamodel  Everything sounds delish.
> 
> Mixing that Tutti Honey ain't no joke.  My hair felt instantly moisturized on contact
> 
> I keep hearing that APB Refresher Spray is the business.
> 
> Wonder what her M-Day details are?


@IDareT'sHair I just ordered this and left her a note asking for the original instead of the new formulation. If it's anything like MC Hair Candy, my hair  will be in love


----------



## divachyk

flyygirlll2 said:


> @divachyk the detangling part is what takes the longest for me. I've spent 2 hours detangling and just wanted to scream


@flyygirlll2 Me too but I never mention how long it takes because someone will surely say, IS IT WORTH IT, WHY NOT JUST RELAX and truly, I'm not here for those comments.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

A Friend of mine sent me a bottle of Natures Bounty Hair/Skin/Nails Gummies.  Right now I'm using Phytophanere & Biotin.

You are suppose to use Phytophanere 4 months and then off 1 month. 

During the month off, I may take the Gummies with either Phytospecific or with Silica.

I need to find a way to incorporate them in.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@flyygirlll2 

It's different than the Candy Hair.  What scent did you get Ms. FlyG?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

divachyk said:


> @flyygirlll2 Me too but I never mention how long it takes because someone will surely say, *IS IT WORTH IT, WHY NOT JUST RELAX and truly, I'm not here for those comments*.



@divachyk 
Hmph. 

I know you Ain't.


----------



## flyygirlll2

divachyk said:


> @flyygirlll2 Me too but I never mention how long it takes because someone will surely say, IS IT WORTH IT, WHY NOT JUST RELAX and truly, I'm not here for those comments.


@divachyk lol that's true, folks will run their mouth. Some people have already told me to just relax after their eyes finish glazing over when I tell them I'm nearly 7 months post .  When it's all said and done I'm the one that has to deal with my hair not them so I KIM.


----------



## flyygirlll2

IDareT'sHair said:


> @flyygirlll2
> 
> It's different than the Candy Hair.  What scent did you get Ms. FlyG?


@IDareT'sHair I got it in baked cherries. I've been hearing how everyone loves the peach bellini so  I might try that next.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

flyygirlll2 said:


> @divachyk lol that's true, folks will run their mouth. Some people have already told me to just relax after their eyes finish glazing over when I tell them I'm nearly 7 months post .  *When it's all said and done I'm the one that has to deal with my hair not them so I KIM.*



@flyygirlll2


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@flyygirlll2

I also got one in Baked Cherries and also in Mango.

Speaking of Jakeala...I asked to cancel my earlier purchase to buy NG.

That 30% was callin' my name.  I'll try to pick up Jakeala again, if she offers a good M-Day Sale.


----------



## Beamodel

@IDareT'sHair 

I got the refresher spray in coconut lime verba


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair said:


> A Friend of mine sent me a bottle of Natures Bounty Hair/Skin/Nails Gummies.  Right now I'm using Phytophanere & Biotin.
> 
> You are suppose to use Phytophanere 4 months and then off 1 month.
> 
> During the month off, I may take the Gummies with either Phytospecific or with Silica.
> 
> I need to find a way to incorporate them in.



I have GNC hair skin nails chewables lol


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Beamodel 

Can't wait to try these Gummies later on this Summer.  You know there is a Nature's Bounty Gummies Challenge.

So, do you like the 'chewables'?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Beamodel 
Not sure what scent(s) I'd get the Refesher Spray in? 

That Pink Flamingo is getting great reviews.  Wonder how it smells?


----------



## Beamodel

@IDareT'sHair 

Yes I like the chewables. 

I'm not really a fruity type of girl but I do like that coconut lime scent. It smells clean like. My next purchase will be back to the basics with cake bakery type scents.


----------



## flyygirlll2

IDareT'sHair said:


> @flyygirlll2
> 
> I also got one in Baked Cherries and also in Mango.
> 
> Speaking of Jakeala...I asked to cancel my earlier purchase to buy NG.
> 
> That 30% was callin' my name.  I'll try to pick up Jakeala again, if she offers a good M-Day Sale.


@IDareT'sHair lol I saw the NG sale but I didn't get anything. I'm waiting to see what MD sales will be like  lol. I think Shescenit will be shipping out the Sprout Box that I bought around MD so I'm looking forward to those goodies


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@flyygirlll2
Marie Dean does sound good! (ha, ha...you meant M-Day and I went into skrait Product Mode thinkin' 'bout Marie Dean!)

@Beamodel
Imma do the fruity scents while it's warm and return to Bakery scents in the Fall.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Beamodel 

I smelled the Fairy Dust (didn't have much of a smell)? 

I didn't bother to unwrap Pearberry, and Chicks Dig it.  Just threw them in the Fridge.

I'm sending the Tropical Salsa to another poster.  Didn't unwrap that one either.


----------



## flyygirlll2

@IDareT'sHair  LOL I've never tried anything from her but you know if the price is right .....then


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@flyygirlll2 
When you said MD, I went skrait into Product Mode..... #scary


----------



## flyygirlll2

@IDareT'sHair #pjlife


----------



## IDareT'sHair

flyygirlll2 said:


> *#pjlife *



@flyygirlll2
I know Girl.


----------



## Froreal3

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Froreal3  What you think Fro?


Clearly I'm not doing something right, so who knows.  

@divachyk  Yes, I agree that I used shampoo and took the samples directly from my Tek/Widu brush. Taking the hair out of the bristles may have ripped some of them.


----------



## Froreal3

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Beamodel
> 
> I smelled the Fairy Dust (didn't have much of a smell)?
> 
> I didn't bother to unwrap Pearberry, and Chicks Dig it.  Just threw them in the Fridge.
> 
> I'm sending the Tropical Salsa to another poster.  Didn't unwrap that one either.


C'mon @IDareT'sHair smell the damn Pearberry! I do like the Fairy Dust scent too, but Pearberry better. I ran out of my refresher spray. Might reup on the Mother's Day sale.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Froreal3 
Girl, she had them thangs wrapped so tight. 

I just threw 'em the fridge wrapped up & all.

The only reason I opened that particular one, is I couldn't see the name(s) and was looking for that Tropical Salsa so I could pass it on someplace else.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Used up my: Hairitage Hydrations Carrot Cake Frosting (no back ups)


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Where errbody at?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Beamodel

Hey Girl!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Miss Kane

Hello Ms. K What scent is Pink Flamingo? (trying to get an answer)


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ended up making a very small Hattache purchase.


----------



## Miss Kane

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Froreal3
> Girl, she had them thangs wrapped so tight.
> 
> I just threw 'em the fridge wrapped up & all.
> 
> The only reason I opened that particular one, is I couldn't see the name(s) and was looking for that Tropical Salsa so I could pass it on someplace else.





IDareT'sHair said:


> @Miss Kane
> 
> Hello Ms. K What scent is Pink Flamingo? (trying to get an answer)




Hi,

Here is the manufacturer's description:

Juicy orange, wild cherry, sweet strawberry and ripe raspberry combined with undertones of vanilla blend with clear musk    

It has a fruity candy type scent in my opinion. NaturalATLPch gave a great description in the Annabelle's thread.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Miss Kane  I thought that was the Chicks Dig It (which I bought)

Pink Flamingo sounds Yummy!  Will stick it in my Cart.

I must have overlooked her post.  Thank you


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Beamodel
> 
> Hey Girl!



Hi there


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Beamodel
Hey Lady!  How do you plan to use Tresemme Naturals conditioner?


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Beamodel
> Hey Lady!  How do you plan to use Tresemme Naturals conditioner?



Cowash just like the Tresemme naturals. I will use it when I use that up which I probably have one more use left. @IDareT'sHair


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Think I'll pick up bekura's Cacao Bark tonight during the 20%.  I've been wanting a b/up, so now's my chance to get it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Golden75 
Hey G!


----------



## Golden75

@IDareT'sHair Hey T!  Looking at the hits & misses, trying to see if I wanna buy something


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Did a little Sale this a.m. so....I got a little mad moneeee to play with.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Golden75  You shoulda' been up in that "What's On Sale This Month" Joint.


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Golden75  You shoulda' been up in that "What's On Sale This Month" Joint.




@IDareT'sHair I was looking for it the other day, but got side tracked, let me go over there.  I did pick up the SSI Sprout box.  I need to check my stash to see if I need  anything for MDay sales.


----------



## flyygirlll2

@divachyk @Beamodel @Froreal3 @IDareT'sHair Well ladies I talked to Jenn and I will have to send another hair sample .
The hairs are just too heavily coated. The splits and breakage is something that can obviously be seen, however, I need to send another sample in so she can tell what's really going on. 

She was able to tell me a few things though. She told me my roots are healthy and that my hair strands are very thick. I told her I was planning to flat iron my hair this week because I have an upcoming job interview and that I want to trim. She said I can cut about an inch off and make sure I use a heat protectant and not set the temperature too high.


----------



## Beamodel

@flyygirlll2

Awe, I'm glad she asked for you to submit additional hair so she can accurately get to the bottom of it. Does she want you to clarify then?


----------



## Beamodel

My Hattache order arrived today...

No more packages left


----------



## flyygirlll2

Beamodel said:


> @flyygirlll2
> 
> Awe, I'm glad she asked for you to submit additional hair so she can accurately get to the bottom of it. Does she want you to clarify then?


@Beamodel she said I can just use a sulfate shampoo, but I 'll just use a clarify shampoo just to make sure I remove the buildup.


----------



## Beamodel

flyygirlll2 said:


> @Beamodel she said I can just use a sulfate shampoo, but I 'll just use a clarify shampoo just to make sure I remove the buildup.



@flyygirlll2 
Good idea. Hopefully this time around she should be able to squeeze you in quickly.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

To all my divas in or around Baltimore please stay safe.


----------



## chebaby

so im guessing donna marie went out of business????? i ordered something from her two weeks ago and never received and email or the product. im disputing it with paypal now.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@chebaby 

Hey Girl!  You should have probably ordered it from AveYou.

But wait - Better yet - how you gone come up in here and not say hi first.


----------



## Froreal3

Jenn said I need extra protein in my diet and hair due to my diet being vegetarian. I will need to drink 4 protein shakes a day rather than just one.

I need to use the Komaza treatment every two weeks without dcing after. She said it is a medium treatment. I can dc on alternate weeks or maybe even once a month.

I need to take black strap mollasses for the minerals.  I can keep taking my multi. Up my water intake. Also add L-cystine to help with my thinner crown area. She suggested I get the Komaza Bountiful Mane for use on my crown every day.

As far as products, I need to use a watery consistency type leave in like SSI Cococream or APB leave in spray. Then seal it in with a cream moisturizer.

I should also use the same liquidy/serum type to refresh my hair every two days and seal.

I should continue to shampoo weekly to every two weeks. I can prepoo my scalp and hait before hand. Clarify as necessary if i notice build up.

Trim off one inch now, then 1/4" every 8-10 weeks to get rid of cuticle damage.

I should see a difference in three weeks.


----------



## divachyk

Agree with @curlyhersheygirl -- please be safe. 

@Froreal3 that's good news. Doesn't sound like it's anything permanent. You should bounce back in no time -- 3 weeks will zip by before you know it.


----------



## chebaby

lol im sorry T. im working off of 45 minutes of sleep lmao im not myself.

i was trying to think of where else i could get it from and i couldnt think of anywhere. shows how long i been gone lol. how she just gonna keep her lil website up and take folks money knowing she aint in bidness no mo  smh.


----------



## chebaby

ok i just went and made a cart at aveyou. i got all t his camille rose and curl junkie stuff and the DM DCC.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@chebaby  I hope you remembered to use FIVE for 15% off AveYou (never expires)


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Froreal3 
Interesting Consult Fro.  A lot of good suggestions too.

I'll be watching you, @divachyk @flyygirlll2 and @Beamodel to see how your results pan out.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My Naturelle Grow came today.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl

Hi Curly!


----------



## Brownie518

I got my Hattache. The Hairveda Black Vanilla Chai butter is so rich and creamy.
Not waiting on anything else. I might get some Shea Moisture Professional from Sallys B2G1


----------



## Brownie518

I think I'm going to love the Soultanicals KnotDressing oil...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518 
Hey Brownie-Girl!  I have a Cart full of NG.  I hope she has a decent M-Day Sale. (And she wasn't even on my list.

I love the scent of the Asian Peach Cleanser.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> I got my Hattache. *The Hairveda Black Vanilla Chai butter is so rich and creamy.*
> Not waiting on anything else. I might get some Shea Moisture Professional from Sallys B2G1



I didn't know BJ 'nem had a new product?  It does sound good.

N'Joi's Chai Butter burned my scalp tho' (now that I think of it)

@Brownie518


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> I didn't know BJ 'nem had a new product?  It does sound good.
> 
> N'Joi's Chai Butter burned my scalp tho' (now that I think of it)
> 
> @Brownie518


@IDareT'sHair 

I've only seen her butters on UK sites. Don't know why that is...

I have a nice NG cart, too. I bet she will do something.


----------



## Froreal3

Oh, and my hair is medium thickness, high porosity (which can be corrected)


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518

I have:
Island Nectar Cleansing
Peppermint Cleansing
Pink Berry Mimosa Cleansing
Coconut Banana Pre-Rx


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> I have:
> Island Nectar
> Peppermint
> Pink Berry Mimosa
> Coconut Banana Pre-Rx


@IDareT'sHair 

I have that prepoo, more ACV rinse, and some new items I want to try.
I have a good size APB cart too


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518 
Um...NG isn't 'technically' on my list.  I'd like more APB too (maybe)

My original list has:
SSI
Claudie
HV

bekura is a one-off left over from BF


----------



## Brownie518

LOL @ not technically...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *LOL @ not technically...*


@Brownie518 

Yeah...technically.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> Yeah...technically.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518 
Who else is on your list?


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> Who else is on your list?


@IDareT'sHair 

Claudie
SSI
Shi Naturals maybe


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518
All mine are contingent on the %'s


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Used: Silk Dreams Shea What Deux today to DC with. 

Yes.....I still had that in my Stash. 

I also have a bottle of Destination Hydration.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Beamodel

I think Imma mix Jakeala Tutti Honey with SD SW II.  I think I'd like it.

I'll either mix it with Mango or Baked Cherries or one of each and make up x2 Jars.

Lemme find an empty jar.


----------



## Brownie518

My Jakaela came...that parfait is everything!!!


----------



## Brownie518

I massaged in Pomade Shop Peppermint...only a few uses left.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518 
What 'scents' did you get the Parfait in Ms. B?


----------



## divachyk

I finally worked up the nerve to call a previous stylist to get a hair cut and chick's number is out of service.  I have since located a phone number so I will be calling her.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Beamodel
> 
> I think Imma mix Jakeala Tutti Honey with SD SW II.  I think I'd like it.
> 
> I'll either mix it with Mango or Baked Cherries or one of each and make up x2 Jars.
> 
> Lemme find an empty jar.


Yes, I've mixed it with Shea what deux before. It enhanced it dramatically. @IDareT'sHair


----------



## Beamodel

Brownie518 said:


> My Jakaela came...that parfait is everything!!!



@Brownie518 

It's wonderful. I applied some tonight to my ends.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Hey divas I've been trying to stay on and chat for the past few days but things kept coming up.

My Jakeala order arrived today. Both versions of the honey mask look yummy, can't wait to try them.

I DC'd tonight with APB's pumpkin mask and that stuff is really nice. I only left it on for 20mins under a plastic cap and it melted into my hair. It left my hair very soft and shiny. I'm definitely getting more during one of her sales. 

This was the first time I purchased APB's hair and body butta so I don't know if the original formulation was this whipped and creamy but I'm really enjoying the consistency of this version. Now I'm wishing I bought two 8oz jars of it instead on one.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> What 'scents' did you get the Parfait in Ms. B?


I got yellow cake. Smells good! Ill be getting a couple more in different scents


----------



## Brownie518

Beamodel said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> It's wonderful. I applied some tonight to my ends.


Yes it is. I'm so glad I finally ordered some

@Beamodel


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl 

Nice.  Glad to hear about APB Butters.  I need to look at her DC'ers.

@Brownie518  That Jakeala is thebomb.com.net.biz.gov.edu


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> 
> Nice.  Glad to hear about APB Butters.  I need to look at her DC'ers.
> 
> @Brownie518  That Jakeala is thebomb.com.net.biz.gov.edu


@IDareT'sHair Some of her DC'ers are really unique and are really nice. The favs at my house are not easily broken, ayurvedic mask and now the pumpkin. I have a few others in my stash that no one has tried yet but the reviews of those won't count since she's reformulated all the DC's. If they are a hit with the kids I'll repurchase those to see how the reformulated versions compare.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl 
I hear the White Chocolate Mousse is suppose to be really good too.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> I hear the White Chocolate Mousse is suppose to be really good too.




I still haven't tried mine....maybe soon. Although her Moisturizing conditioner is excellent!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Jakeala 35% Off on Mothers Day May 8th - May 11th

Code = MOTHER35
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct...=t63wiPMQJ90LKjuDBOUAKg&bvm=bv.92189499,d.eXY


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518 
I see what you meant about Mission:Condition's Buttercreme Dream.  Very nice!


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> Jakeala 35% Off on Mothers Day May 8th - May 11th
> 
> Code = MOTHER35
> https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=1&cad=rja&uact=8&ved=0CB8QFjAA&url=https://www.etsy.com/shop/JAKEALA&ei=cbhCVZ2TBIOXgwSJg4HQDQ&usg=AFQjCNEH0MU-KVEiW22ruI9nbr1BsS_S7Q&sig2=t63wiPMQJ90LKjuDBOUAKg&bvm=bv.92189499,d.eXY



Got to get a list ready. What else should I try?

@IDareT'sHair


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518 

I like the in no particular order:
Tutti Honey (mixed) with something else
Coffee Hair Balm
Green Tea Hair & Body Oil
Flaxseed & Hibiscus Cowash
Nappy Hair Crème*I think you already have this
Shea Parfait*I think you already have this


----------



## Ltown

Hi ladies! I see everyone getting their list for Mother's Day. I don't have a list of who or if any i will buy. I'm stock up with butters thanks Ms. T,  what i like but dislike is the cowashes from the online vendor but they are hard to get out and frustrating just too thick for the bottles.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> Jakeala 35% Off on Mothers Day May 8th - May 11th
> 
> Code = MOTHER35
> https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=1&cad=rja&uact=8&ved=0CB8QFjAA&url=https://www.etsy.com/shop/JAKEALA&ei=cbhCVZ2TBIOXgwSJg4HQDQ&usg=AFQjCNEH0MU-KVEiW22ruI9nbr1BsS_S7Q&sig2=t63wiPMQJ90LKjuDBOUAKg&bvm=bv.92189499,d.eXY


@IDareT'sHair They weren't on my list but I can't pass up that discount.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl  I feel you Curl-Gurl.  Me either.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Ltown 
What Cowash is that LT?


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl  I feel you Curl-Gurl.  Me either.


@IDareT'sHair  We're a mess. But what you getting


----------



## Ltown

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Ltown
> What Cowash is that LT?


@IDareT'sHair , the APB co wash are difficult to get out. i actually like Naturelle cowash out if the one i have used so far.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Ltown  I don't know if you've looked (lately) at Naturelle's Cowash Selection, but she has some new delicious ones.

I just picked up: Asian Pear and a Vanilla Fig (but smell  wonderful) and I Agree, her cowashes are lovely.

I have about 4-5 more sitting in a NG Cart.  Coconut Water & Mango, Island Nectar, Peppermint and a couple others.  I hope she has a good Sale.

ETA:  Haven't tried APB's Cowash

@curlyhersheygirl
Not sure Mrs. C?  I was hoping Claudie would re-open, but I haven't heard anything.

If she doesn't, I'll be readjusting my M-Day List hard.

I just remembered I made a small purchase from Hattache.  I wonder when I'll be getting it.


----------



## Ltown

@IDareT'sHair ,  i went by Walmart and they  had the As I Am marked down so i got cleaning pudding and coconut cowash for $7 each. I hope she has a sale too.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Ltown

Those As I Am are both very, very nice.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My:
Hattache came today.  Also my bekura.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Claudie will be reopening May 7th with a Flash Sale and then the Sale.

Will post Sales info as it becomes available.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Ltown said:


> @IDareT'sHair , the APB co wash are difficult to get out. i actually like Naturelle cowash out if the one i have used so far.


@Ltown Which APB co-wash is that? The coffee cowash is a big hit at my house


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

@IDareT'sHair I'm glad you got your stuff. I need to take a brief inventory of my DC's to see what will fit nicely into my stash


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl

I'm super excited about Claudie returning. 

Now I'll have to cross-off one of those "Maybes" I had.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> 
> I'm super excited about Claudie returning.
> 
> Now I'll have to cross-off one of those "Maybes" I had.


@IDareT'sHair I hadn't realized she was on hiatus until I saw the thread. 
I may need to get her protein treatment since MD no longer has good sales


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl 

That 3 Hour Flash Sale is going to be "The Cats Meow and the Dog's Bow Wow" as my Friend would say.

Make sure little Arianna is fed, diapered and content May 7th.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> 
> That 3 Hour Flash Sale is going to be "The Cats Meow and the Dog's Bow Wow" as my Friend would say.
> 
> Make sure little Arianna is fed, diapered and content May 7th.


@IDareT'sHair 
I will.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

@IDareT'sHair Were your Bekura items filled properly?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl 

I didn't look.  Lemme go look  I only had x1 Cacao Bark DC'er. 

She assured me it would be properly filled.  And that YAM was denser with more Weight.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl 
It's up to the neck.  But not up to the Brim. 

It has a peel back Tab, and I didn't want to open it all the  way.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> It's up to the neck.  But not up to the Brim.
> 
> It has a peel back Tab, and I didn't want to open it all the  way.


@IDareT'sHair Well I guess now we know for sure they fill by weight.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl
Yeah, I still like the Flat Jars better.  Those were filled to the Brim.

ETA:  Did you get my pm?


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> Yeah, I still like the Flat Jars better.  Those were filled to the Brim.
> 
> ETA:  *Did you get my pm*?


@IDareT'sHair Yes I did and I responded


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl  Got It!

I will be trying Siamese Twist for the 1st time as well.  I should go back and do another 'little' Siamese Twist Cart.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl  Got It!
> 
> I will be trying Siamese Twist for the 1st time as well.  I should go back and do another 'little' Siamese Twist Cart.


@IDareT'sHair I looked at that site but couldn't decide what to get so I backed out. What did you get?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl 

I got a coupla' Pomades but I wanted 'more stuff' but that's always our problem

Decided to wait until Fall to try that Sweet Potato Hair Crème everyone Raves about.

I might as well wait to see what Claudie gone do.  And BJ and SSI. *My Original List*


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl 

Did you notice Hattache had some HV Products HV doesn't normally list?

Like that Chai Hair & Body Butter and there was another one (Body Product) I had never seen.

@Brownie518 Hipped me to that.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> 
> Did you notice Hattache had some HV Products HV doesn't normally list?
> 
> Like that Chai Hair & Body Butter and there was another one (Body Product) I had never seen.
> 
> @Brownie518 Hipped me to that.


@IDareT'sHair No I didn't notice that. That is good to know though


----------



## Ltown

curlyhersheygirl said:


> @Ltown Which APB co-wash is that? The coffee cowash is a big hit at my house


@curlyhersheygirl. iced coffee cowash.


----------



## Brownie518

Hey ladies


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518 

Hey Girl!


----------



## Brownie518

I want that pomade with garlic from Siamese but it's sold out

@IDareT'sHair


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518

That's the one I got.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> That's the one I got.


Ha..figures it was you!!!!! LOL

@IDareT'sHair


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *Ha..figures it was you!!!!! LOL*



@Brownie518
You know you wrong for that right?.......

Did you get my email about Ms. Claudie?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518

Gone do a little Terra-Forma Soak in the morning. 

Wish I could do it overnight, but I hate overnight treatments.


----------



## Beamodel

Hi ladies...

I used up my Blue Roze rhassoul DC. Currently DC'ing with it right now. 

I used Tresemme Perfectly Undone tonight too. It's nice. Nothing to go crazy over but it works if that makes sense.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Beamodel 

Good Job using Stuff up.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Beamodel

I got my Tracking info already from Siamese Twists (that's a Positive).  I made another very small order.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Beamodel
> 
> I got my Tracking info already from Siamese Twists (that's a Positive).  I made another very small order.


@IDareT'sHair me too. This is my first order from her. I hope it works. I'm tapped out on ordering stuff. I have way way way too much stuff to use up. 

I don't anticipate repurchasing anything h until I've used up the majority of stuff I have.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Beamodel
I know you'll use it up too. 

OT: I mixed some Mango Tutti Honey(original) w/SD SWII and it smells absolutely delicious.

I'll probably use the one mixed with Baked Cherries (new version) tomorrow.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Beamodel
> I know you'll use it up too.
> 
> *OT: I mixed some Mango Tutti Honey(original) w/SD SWII and it smells absolutely delicious.
> 
> I'll probably use the one mixed with Baked Cherries (new version) tomorrow.*



@Beamodel


----------



## Beamodel

That tutti is the business @IDareT'sHair. I was gonna use either that or yam tonight but I'm just doing this rhassoul straight up.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Beamodel

Yeah, I mixed one concoction with the new Tutti and one with the original.

The new one is a creamy texture. 

I think I like the original one.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

@IDareT'sHair I'm waiting on your review of the new version. I'm thinking about another one of each version during her sale, not sure yet but its a strong possibility.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Ltown said:


> @curlyhersheygirl. iced coffee cowash.


@Ltown That's the same one I was talking about. It is a thicker consistency than other cowashes but I find its very moisturizing.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl

Yeah, the 'new' Tutti Honey is Creamy (like any other ol' regular conditioner). 

The Original one I got (in Mango) is absolutely lovely.

Glad she said she would provide both.  I don't think I'll be getting the 'new' Creamy one again.

Too much like a regular conditioner consistency-wise.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

@IDareT'sHair I know what you mean. When I received my package I was a bit surprised. I thought that when she reformulated she would have tweaked the consistency not create a different version.

I'm glad that you can still specify which version you would like to purchase.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl @Beamodel

Any idea on APB's Sale?  I just opened "Chicks Dig It"  I Likey!

Uber Fruity Deliciousness


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Beamodel
> 
> Yeah, I mixed one concoction with the new Tutti and one with the original.
> 
> The new one is a creamy texture.
> 
> I think I like the original one.


Do you like the new one? @IDareT'sHair


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl 

I do want some more Jakeala Green Tea Hair Oil (Spray)


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel said:


> *Do you like the new one?*



@Beamodel

Tomorrow will be my 1st time trying it. 

At least with the 'original' it looks like you are doing something 'more' than just mixing x2 Ol' Regula' Conditioners together.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

@IDareT'sHair No word yet. I have my list ready just waiting on the details. If the deal isnt great, I'll wait.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl 

I forgot I have M:C's Buttercreme Dream out and HV's Green Tea Butter (to rotate).  

So, I'll put my APB up (for now).

I also want some more Liquid Gold.  If they have 35%-40% I might get something.

There are several 35%'s out there and several 40%'s. 

I think Vendors know they are competing for Dollas'


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl 
I don't know 'what' that mess was LACE was up in there tryna' offer?


----------



## flyygirlll2

I forget that I'm not really in this challenge  but I've been up and through this thread as if I am  lol sorry ya'll. I have way too many products, but I have been slowly using stuff up though. So far I've used up SSI Moisture Riche, Vo5 Kiwi Clarifying conditioner, and Aussie Moist 3 Minute. I'm also almost through with Milkreek Biotin conditioner and Nexxus Humectress.

OAN I did receive a shipping notification from Jakeala and I should be receiving my order from Bekura by Monday. I'm hoping when I open the YAM I will not cuss


----------



## IDareT'sHair

flyygirlll2 said:


> *I'm hoping when I open the YAM I will not cuss*



@flyygirlll2 
Um...You prolly will..


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Waiting on:
x2 orders from Siamese Twist* I think that's it?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I just remembered I placed a KBN Order 04/25. 

Thanks again @Beamodel for mentioning ACV Rinse in that other thread.

It reminded me I had ordered a pre-mix from KBN.

Used up: x1 Jakeala Hibiscus & Flaxseed (no back ups)
x1 Mielle Organics Babbasu & Mint DC'er (x1 back up...I think)?


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> I don't know 'what' that mess was LACE was up in there tryna' offer?


@IDareT'sHair That was a mess. 

I have my lists ready for next week's sales but I'm sure the kids may add some more stuff.

This week we used up the following.

1 11oz AO GPB ( 1 backup left , not sure I'll repurchase due to reformulation)
1 8oz SSI coconut sorbet ( 1 backup)
1 12oz SM curling soufle ( no backup, not a repurchase)
1 8oz HV vatika frosting ( many backups)
1 8oz BRB cocoa rhassoul ( 3 or 4 backups)
1 4oz APB blueberry cheescake cream ( 1 backup in another version)

We're working on some other stuff that I'll list once empty.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl

Good Use Up List to the CurlyHershey Family!


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> 
> Good Use Up List to the CurlyHershey Family!


@IDareT'sHair They better use up stuff since they want to request specific things lol


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl 
I need to slow it down and wait for M-Day.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *They better use up stuff since they want to request specific things lol*




@curlyhersheygirl
It's all YOUR Fault Curl-Gurl.

You've turned the whole lot into a house full of PJ's


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> I need to slow it down and wait for M-Day.


@IDareT'sHair lol yes. I just saw you Jakeala order those scents look yummy.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> It's all YOUR Fault Curl-Gurl.
> 
> You've turned the whole lot into a house full of PJ's


@IDareT'sHair I sure did  All of them all up in my stash hauling stuff to their rooms, not cool lol


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl 
That Green Tea Hair & Body Oil is the bomb-diggity!


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> That Green Tea Hair & Body Oil is the bomb-diggity!


@IDareT'sHair Well that's one vendor off your MD shopping list.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *All of them all up in my stash hauling stuff to their rooms, not cool lol*



@curlyhersheygirl


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl

Well...Um...not quite Mrs. C

I still have Cart with a couple Tutti Honey's (Original) in it.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> 
> Well...Um...not quite Mrs. C
> 
> I still have Cart with a couple Tutti Honey's (Original) in it.


@IDareT'sHair I know the struggle sis 

How was the reformulated tutti honey?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl

The Reformulated Tutti Honey is actually very nice.  

I should try it alone (w/o mixing).  

There is no gooey/stickiness at all.  So, it would probably perform like a DC'er with Rhassoul.

I should give it a go.  It's super Creamy.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Beamodel

So, are you incorporating some of the 'suggestions'/'recommendations' from the Komaza Analysis?


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> 
> *The Reformulated Tutti Honey is actually very nice.*
> 
> I should try it alone (w/o mixing).
> 
> There is no gooey/stickiness at all.  So, it would probably perform like a DC'er with Rhassoul.
> 
> I should give it a go.  It's super Creamy.



@IDareT'sHair That's good to know. Then I'll stick with my original thought and get another one in each version during the sale


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl
re: Jakeala Tutti Honey I got a 4oz in the reformulated just to try it.

But I'd definitely repurchase it in an 8oz to have in my Stash without hesitation.


----------



## natura87

Putting a nice dent in my liquid leavein's and Soultanicals. All but 1 (Knot Butta )are less than half full. Will finish it all up within the next 2 weeks.

Accidentally dropped my Alikay naturals Creme Brule..spilled a bit but saved most of it. It is best on several day old hair, it gives me a defined twistout.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@natura87 

I can't wait to try the Honey & Sage DC'er in my Stash and the Knots Be Gone Detangling Spritz
from Alikay.


----------



## natura87

IDareT'sHair said:


> @natura87
> 
> I can't wait to try the Honey & Sage DC'er in my Stash and the Knots Be Gone Detangling Spritz
> from Alikay.



I want to get some more Alikay but I will wait a bit. I need to use up more of the stash.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> Gone do a little Terra-Forma Soak in the morning.
> 
> Wish I could do it overnight, but I hate overnight treatments.



@IDareT'sHair

I don't do any overnights with conditioners anymore. Can't take it...I can do an oil soak for days, though LOL


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518 
Gurl....You'll SOAK All Day in somethin' 

I know how you get down on that Soak Tip!


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> Gurl....You'll SOAK All Day in somethin'
> 
> I know how you get down on that Soak Tip!


@IDareT'sHair

LOL you know it!!! Love me some oil soaks. I can go days!!!!

You got your carts locked and loaded???? Hey, I meant to ask why you mix that Tutti Honey or whatever with other DCs??


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518 
I made my Jakeala Purchase early (even tho' they weren't on my list). 

My for-real, for-real  list only has x3 Vendors on it:
Claudie
SheScentIt
Hairveda

*What I want from HV is OOS and has been for some time.  (Amla Cleanse x4) If it doesn't return,  I'll skip HV (this time).


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *Hey, I meant to ask why you mix that Tutti Honey or whatever with other DCs??*



@Brownie518 
I picked that "Mix-It' tip from @Beamodel.  

Tutti Honey didn't really get 'great' reviews used alone from several Posters, so mixing it made perfect sense.

Gurl....You know You put the "Soak" in "Soak"


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518
I ain't got no Carts Locked yet.  Claudie ain't open yet.

My HV is OOS and I'm on the Fence with SSI.

So, no...not yet!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518 
I'd like to have another KV Crème Brule.


----------



## Brownie518

@IDareT'sHair

I'm definitely going to get a Creme Brulee...I might skip SSI for now since I have that Riche Moisture from Hattache. I have Jakaela and APB carts, though..


----------



## Brownie518

I've been killin that S'Ticals Knot Dressing oil...I'll be getting more of that. I take it her shipping hasnt improved so I'll get it from Hattache again, I guess...


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Beamodel
> 
> So, are you incorporating some of the 'suggestions'/'recommendations' from the Komaza Analysis?




Mines was pretty much drink more water, eat more protein and do protein treatments every two weeks. 

I stopped taking depo which everyone seems to think that was the reason for my excessive hair loss. 

I plan to only relax twice a year. I will relax in mid June.


----------



## divachyk

Hey Ladies! I missed you all today. I'm really loving the Carol's Daughter Monoi shampoo. It cleans really well without stripping. It cleans better than any sulfate free shampoo that I've used.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518 

I want another KV Crème Brule too. 

Yep Ms. Lady, you'd be wise to get that ST'icals from Hattache.

@Beamodel

Good plan going forward.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@divachyk 
Great you've found a good shampoo that works.


----------



## divachyk

Hi Ladies! I'm roller setting my hair today, first time in at least a year or more. I pulled out SSI CoCo Creme to use as a leave-in. That stuff is so old it's ridic yet it still has fragrance and seems effective.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

divachyk said:


> Hi Ladies! I'm roller setting my hair today, first time in at least a year or more. *I pulled out SSI CoCo Creme to use as a leave-in. That stuff is so old it's ridic *yet it still has fragrance and seems effective.



@divachyk 

I have a few of those too.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

So....Pulled out my Hairitage Hydrations Pink Mimosa and Soft Marshallow.

I should also pull out Liquid Cake Batter to try to use these up.

All these need to be put in serious rotation


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> So....Pulled out my Hairitage Hydrations Pink Mimosa and Soft Marshallow.
> 
> I should also pull out Liquid Cake Batter to try to use these up.
> 
> All these need to be put in serious rotation



I love that Soft Marshmallows and the Cake Batter


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518 

I'm determined to use up a few items in my Hairitage stash. 

So, I pulled Pink Mimosa, Soft Coconut Marshmallow and Liquid Cake Batter to put in rotation.


----------



## flyygirlll2

Just received a shipping notification from SSI that my Sprout Beauty Box shipped.. Woot


----------



## Beamodel

flyygirlll2 said:


> Just received a shipping notification from SSI that my Sprout Beauty Box shipped.. Woot



@flyygirlll2 I wish I could partake in hair beauty boxes but my hair is sooooo picky. Most things very one else loves, my hair don't like.


----------



## divachyk

@Brownie518, I pulled out that crea clip and was like, where do I begin? I tossed that mess back in the closet where I found it. Did you use it on small sections or one big section of hair? And, did you use the u-shape or straight edge?


----------



## flyygirlll2

Beamodel said:


> @flyygirlll2 I wish I could partake in hair beauty boxes but my hair is sooooo picky. Most things very one else loves, my hair don't like.


@Beamodel my hair can be a diva as well that's why I'm still looking for that "it" product. We'll see, but if anything I can give them away to my friends is it doesn't work for me.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My Siamese Twist came today and I opened it real fast and spilled most of x1 jar.

Didn't know it had melted.

Wish I had known better.

What a waste.


----------



## flyygirlll2

IDareT'sHair said:


> My Siamese Twist came today and I opened it real fast and spilled most of x1 jar.
> 
> Didn't know it had melted.
> 
> Wish I had known better.
> 
> What a waste.


@IDareT'sHair oh nooo  I hate when that happens. Did you only buy one product from her? I recieved the YAM today from Bekura. It's not filled all the way up.... So yes I did cuss
The fact that this ish  is not cheap irked me even more. 

My Tuti Honey Mask from Jakeala came today as well. I got the original version, so once I opened it up I was happy and forgot for a moment about the YAM foolishness


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@flyygirlll2 

I bought x2 of the Siamese Twist Pomade(s).
What scent did you get Tutti in?  I love that stuff.

It's highly questionable if I will continue to purchase Bekura


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair said:


> My Siamese Twist came today and I opened it real fast and spilled most of x1 jar.
> 
> Didn't know it had melted.
> 
> Wish I had known better.
> 
> What a waste.


Dang mines is scheduled to be delivered on Friday.


----------



## flyygirlll2

@IDareT'sHair I got it in baked cherries which I like . I still have the Mouisture Milk and 2 Rasberry  Henna  creams from Siamese Twist,  as well as the Olive Brinraj  cream I believe that's what it's called. She had given me 2 extra creams at the time but I've kept them in the fridge this entire time


----------



## Lita

Wow! I haven't been on here in a while..Look at the changes...


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita

I've been doing well, not buying any products,trying to use up what I have..


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Beamodel

Just like @divachyk & @flyygirlll2 , I too cut more of my hair today. I cut an inch off. I can't get my picture to upload so you all can see the low density of my hair.


----------



## flyygirlll2

@Beamodel I'm positive  your hair will thicken up again, you take good care of your hair. I be been scissor happy with my hair this year, but I care more about the health than the lenght right now.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Lita 

 Back Ms. Lady!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@flyygirlll2 
I can already tell I will be buying more stuff from her. 

She is re-doing her website, so it's down (closed) now.

I wanted to go back in there and look around.


----------



## Beamodel

@flyygirlll2 

Girl I messed around and cut about an additional 1/2 to 3/4 of an inch off. 

I need to walk away from these shears.


----------



## flyygirlll2

@Beamodel I mentioned this in the Relaxed Hair thread but I already cut about 5 inches off this year but my hair is still "long" I guess. I trimmed more off before sending the second hair sample to Komaza. Jenn told me 1 inch would be good but I felt better cutting more.


----------



## Beamodel

@flyygirlll2 

I don't blame you girly. It feels great when you have fresh ends.


----------



## Beamodel

I don't know how to upload pictures on this new site


----------



## flyygirlll2

@Beamodel  next to post reply, there is an upload file option. You might need to resize pics though, I had resize pics in order to upload them which was soooo annoying.

ETA- I used this site to resize pics 
http://webresizer.com/resizer/


----------



## Beamodel

Ok, I was finally able to get it to upload. I had to resize it.


----------



## Beamodel

@flyygirlll2 thanks boo. I was able to get it. Now you all can see how low my density is.


----------



## flyygirlll2

@Beamodel I think your hair looks good. The rest of the hair will eventually fill out. I don't think you need to cut al lot more.


----------



## Beamodel

@flyygirlll2  I'm going to step away from the shears lol or else I would end up leaving my head bald


----------



## flyygirlll2

@Beamodel lol the only reason im not bald is because of my DH.


----------



## Beamodel

flyygirlll2 said:


> @Beamodel lol the only reason im not bald is because of my DH.



Lol. Girl you got a good hubby


----------



## divachyk

@IDareT'sHair, nooooooooo! So sorry that happened.

@Beamodel, I'm all for freshening up the ends. I hope your hair bounces back quickly.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Beamodel

      

Enough Said!  You'll recover quickly.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

CLAUDIE REVITALIZATION:

"Grand Reopening" FLASH SALE 40% May 7th 8:00 p.m. - 11:59 p.m. = _*THANKS*
Mothers Day Sale 25%* May 8th - 10th Code = *SMILE *(I need to check %)_


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Beamodel
> 
> 
> 
> Enough Said!  You'll recover quickly.



@IDareT'sHair @divachyk 
Thanks hunny buns...


----------



## divachyk

Annoyed is an understatement - wore my newest lace front for the first time on yesterday and the dern lace ripped this morning as I was putting it on!


----------



## Beamodel

I used up HV Alma Creme Rinse 
One back up


----------



## Brownie518

divachyk said:


> @Brownie518, I pulled out that crea clip and was like, where do I begin? I tossed that mess back in the closet where I found it. Did you use it on small sections or one big section of hair? And, did you use the u-shape or straight edge?


@divachyk

I used one big section and I used the straight edge. LOL, I've had that thing for a long time and didnt know where to start either. I'll definitely be using it again.


----------



## Brownie518

Used up:

2oz Jar of Joe - still have a few backups
APB Hair creme in lemon pound cake - I dont think I have any more hair cremes
KV Amla Brahmi oil - one backup of this
SD Razz - 3 backups left

Next Naturelle order, I have to get a few more of that ACV Tea rinse. I love it!


----------



## Lita

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Lita
> 
> Back Ms. Lady!



@IDareT'sHair Hi! I'm glad to be back,I missed all of you


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Hey divas I missed y'all again. I'm finalizing my MD lists for the sales later this week.

Now that the weather is heating up I have to adjust my regimen and products, so I'll do that this weekend.

Used up the following:
16oz Eden body works curl cream ( no backups, not a repurchase)
8oz Jakeala flaxseed gel ( 1 backup, will purchase more this week)
6oz original moxie lux locks ( 1 backup)
8oz  TPS ceramoist ( no backup, not a repurchase)
8oz BRB chai hair tea (1 backup)

We won't use up anything else for awhile.


----------



## Beamodel

Last night I washed and conditioned my hair. I added ONLY SSI Cranberry Cream as a leave-in without sealing... Man today, my hair is so soft and moist without it being weighed down. 

I want to flat iron my hair so I can "properly" cut it again so I will be doing that later tonight then no more scissors for me. Plus I want my hair to be all the way straight for Mother's Day.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Used up: x1 Deva Curl No Poo (I know I have a back up in my Stash)

May use up a couple more things.  Will report back and edit my post.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

CLAUDIE's 3 Hour Flash Sale May 7th 8:00 p.m. - 11:59 EST 40% off Code = THANKS

May 8th -10th 35% off Code = SMILE


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

@IDareT'sHair Nice job using up stuff. I'm loving how we're all using up stuff. BF we'll be ready.

Do you have your Claudie list ready?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Used Up:

Jakeala's Tutti Honey (Raspberry) mixed with Enso Cacao Bark.  I used up both the EN and the Jakeala in this mixture.

I have back ups for Jakeala but none for Enso Naturals Cacao Bark *le sigh*


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl

From Claudie I think Imma get:
x2 16oz 3n1
Or Maybe x1 16oz 3n1 and x1 16oz Jojoba Cleansing Conditioner?


----------



## Brownie518

Hey ladies. I'm lounging on the porch, soaking up this Njoy oil before I wash later. It's been crazy hot at work this week and I am dying for a nice wash session.

Ready for Claud...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> Hey ladies. I'm lounging on the porch, soaking up this Njoy oil before I wash later. It's been crazy hot at work this week and I am dying for a nice wash session.
> 
> Ready for Claud...



@Brownie518

Hey Girl!


----------



## Froreal3

Purchased some SSI and Komaza stuff.

SSI: Cranberry Cream Conditioner and Cococream conditioner
Komaza: 2 Protein Strengtheners, 1 Bountiful Mane, 1 Coconut Damage Control Serum


----------



## Beamodel

I cut my 2 inches off the other day. Today I flat ironed my hair because I want it completely straight for Mother's Day. 

My flat iron looks great and my hair is super sleek. Komaza told me during my analysis that it wasn't necessary to seal my hair. 

When I washed my hair on Monday, all I did was add SSI Creanberry Cream and my hair is still super sleek and moist - No Sealing either.


----------



## divachyk

Ordered some argan oil and vitamins from Amazon.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> Used Up:
> 
> Jakeala's Tutti Honey (Raspberry) mixed with* Enso Cacao Bark*.  I used up both the EN and the Jakeala in this mixture.
> 
> I have back ups for Jakeala but none for Enso Naturals Cacao Bark *le sigh*


@IDareT'sHair That was an awesome DC. How i miss that company


----------



## Beamodel

I'm finally starting to feel "ok" about my hair. I took about two inches off the other day and I flat ironed my hair yesterday. 

This is the result.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@beautiful  Nice Job!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl  So Do I Curly.

EN was the business.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My 2nd Siamese Twist order came today.  The Pomegrante & Blackseed Hair Crème. 

And I can already tell, it's definitely going to be a repurchase.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair said:


> My 2nd Siamese Twist order came today.  The Pomegrante & Blackseed Hair Crème.
> 
> And I can already tell, it's definitely going to be a repurchase.




I'm still waiting for order. USPS claims it was delivered today however there is nothing in my mailbox nor on my porch. 

This is why I despise shipping with usps. It's always something!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Beamodel 
Yes, mine actually came yesterday.  I snatched it outta my box this a.m. on my way to work.

I hope you get yours soon.


----------



## Beamodel

My hair feels incredibly silky and literally all I have in it is SSI Cranberry Cream. 

I might pick me up another bottle since there is a sale going on.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Beamodel 

Interesting about the SSI Cranberry. 

I am literally still 'on the fence' with my SSI Purchase, but this might be worth me going in.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Patiently waiting for Claudie's store to come online


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl 
Um..Yeah...Me Too. 

I thought I might be able to check out early.  No such luck.

I just emailed her to see what's up.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Beamodel
> 
> Interesting about the SSI Cranberry.
> 
> I am literally still 'on the fence' with my SSI Purchase, but this might be worth me going in.



What did you get from them @IDareT'sHair


----------



## divachyk

Looks good @Beamodel!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Beamodel 

I haven't gotten anything from SSI yet.  I wanted some Avocado Intense (for Cowashing)


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Just checked out from Claudie:
x2 16oz 3n1 Cleansing Conditioner


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

From Claudie I got
2 complete protein
2 renew protein


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl

Just checked out SSI:
x1 Avocado Conditioner (16oz)
x1 Cranberry Cocktail


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl

I'd still like to have:
x4 HV Amla Crème Rinse (It's been OOS for a while)


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

@IDareT'sHair I'll wait for BF to get some SSI


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> 
> I'd still like to have:
> x4 *HV Amla Crème Rinse (It's been OOS for a while*)



@IDareT'sHair Do you think BJ is reformulating it?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl 
I'm counting my x3 Jakeala Green Tea Spritz too.  Not sure if I'll get more Shea Parfait or Nappy Hair Crème.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl
Not sure if she's reformulating it or not?

I could get it from Hattache.  But it would be cheaper from HV


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl 
Are you getting any APB?


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> I'm counting my x3 Jakeala Green Tea Spritz too.  Not sure if I'll get more Shea Parfait or Nappy Hair Crème.


@IDareT'sHair The kids want more flaxseed gel from Jakeala. That maybe all I get from there, not sure yet.

'm just waiting to get stuff from APB.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> Are you getting any APB?


@IDareT'sHair I sure am. I'm getting more of that pumpkin mask and leave in


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl 
What about Naturelle Grow


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> What about Naturelle Grow


@IDareT'sHair I'm not sure yet. I really do want that plantain LI but that's about it. I may just wait until BF


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl

Yeah...Honestly, I was disappointed with the 25%.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I want to pick up a few more things, but not sure what? 

I wanna know about HV.  I need to email them.  

BRB


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Just emailed Hairveda


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> Just emailed Hairveda


@IDareT'sHair Keep me posted


----------



## Brownie518

@Beamodel 
Your hair looks great!!!!

I got my Claudies!!!! Off to SSI...


----------



## Beamodel

Brownie518 said:


> @Beamodel
> Your hair looks great!!!!
> 
> I got my Claudies!!!! Off to SSI...



@Brownie518 

Thanks Hun. I had to cut it to make it look slightly thicker.


----------



## Ltown

Hi ladies! Beautiful hair Beamodel, nice and long.  I'm going to pass on MD sale, don't need anything, thought i needed naturelle but its in the stash along with claudie, and ssi.


----------



## Beamodel

Thanks @Ltown 

@IDareT'sHair  my Siamese twist package was in fact delivered yesterday. Someone stole it though. I found it opened up, product missing, on side of my house. 

I'm so annoyed. This has never happened to me before.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

[QUOTE="Beamodel, post: 21360282]  my Siamese twist package was in fact delivered yesterday. *Someone stole it though. I found it opened up, product missing, on side of my house.

I'm so annoyed. This has never happened to me before.*[/QUOTE]

@Beamodel
Gurl......  That is so UGLY!


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Beamodel said:


> Thanks @Ltown
> 
> @IDareT'sHair  my Siamese twist package was in fact delivered yesterday. Someone stole it though. I found it opened up, product missing, on side of my house.
> 
> I'm so annoyed. This has never happened to me before.


@Beamodel Wow that's awful. So sorry that happened to you. You should report it to your local PO. Last year around Thanksgiving that was happening in and around my area since it's heavily wooded. The thieves would follow the various delivery vans and swipe packages left. Some were never recovered others were rummaged through and abandoned not far from the houses. Those fools even took folks entire mail boxes. After they were caught the police advised everyone to alert both them and the carriers if that occurred again.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl

Gurl...them fools left a 42" Flat Panel on my Porch all Day with Samsung stamped all over the box.

Talmbout setting up stuff to get stolen.  Prayerfully, it was still out there when I came home. 

But I have 'nosy' retired neighbors too.  I've had all kinds of stuff sitting out there from Steamers/Dryers, Nutri-Bullets etc.....

I've been blessed.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl

I wonder if HV emailed me back yet?


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> 
> Gurl...them fools left a 42" Flat Panel on my Porch all Day with Samsung stamped all over the box.
> 
> Talmbout setting up stuff to get stolen.  Prayerfully, it was still out there when I came home.
> 
> But I have 'nosy' retired neighbors too.  I've had all kinds of stuff sitting out there from Steamers/Dryers, Nutri-Bullets etc.....
> 
> I've been blessed.


@IDareT'sHair I have also been very lucky but then again I'm a stay st home mom, and both my neighbors are retirees; one from the PO the other from the state police force. So I guess they thought better about hitting our block.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> 
> I wonder if HV emailed me back yet?


@IDareT'sHair I hope they get back to you soon.


----------



## Beamodel

@IDareT'sHair 
@curlyhersheygirl 

The package wasn't insured so the post office don't let me file a claim. I'm just really annoyed that someone had the audacity to come on my doorstep and steal conditioner. I guess I will never know if it was a hit or a miss. 

They are temporarily closed and won't be making that product for a while


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Beamodel  That's a Trip Girl.  I am ticked too.  Folks ain't right.

@curlyhersheygirl  No word yet from BJ '& Nem


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My:
Koils By Nature shipped (yep! totally forgot I bought this) I don't remember them being this slow.
Jakeala Green Tea Hair Spritz (x3)
SSI has been updated.  Didn't read it tho?  Lemme go see what they talmbout.

I guess my SSI Shipped! YAY!  Get Down Sweet Cashew


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Made a little NG Purchase (x2 Pre-Poo Rx's) x1 in Banana and x1 in Guava & Fig


----------



## Brownie518

@Beamodel 

That's messed up, B!!!! I got an empty box once, too. The PO delivered it empty, though...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518

Hey BrownieB


----------



## Brownie518

Hey T!!! . What's up?

@IDareT'sHair


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518
Waitin' to see what BJ gone do. *sucks teef*

You done yet? 

I was gone get some APB White Chocolate Mousse DC'er if BJ don't do nothin'


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> Waitin' to see what BJ gone do. *sucks teef*
> 
> You done yet?
> 
> I was gone get some APB White Chocolate Mousse DC'er if BJ don't do nothin'



I only got Claudie...I truly do not need anything else right now. 

I need to try that White Choclate. I have one around here..


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518 
That White Chocolate Mousse Intense Moisture gets some Great Reviews


----------



## PJaye

IDareT'sHair said:


> Just checked out from Claudie:
> x2 16oz 3n1 Cleansing Conditioner



How's the moisture level and slip on this?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@PJaye

It's Great!  

It's a terrific Cleansing Conditioner. 

I've never used it the other x2 ways though.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Just checked out on HQS.  I haven't heard back from BJ 'nem and my Amla Cleanse is OOS and has been OOS for a minute now.

Wonder what's up?

@Brownie518


----------



## PJaye

IDareT'sHair said:


> @PJaye
> 
> It's Great!
> 
> It's a terrific Cleansing Conditioner.
> 
> I've never used it the other x2 ways though.



Thanks!  I'm on the hunt for an effective cleansing conditioner; I need one that has phenomenal slip and a decent amount of moisture (I'm not very interested in cleansing capabilities).  The Naturelle Grow Mango & Berries was a huge bust, the HQS Cocoa was just OK and the front runners, Eden and SSI Avocado, always push me towards protein overload and cannot be be used as regularly as I would like.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@PJaye You should definitely give it a try.  It's very nice.

Do you like HV Amla Cleanse?  Or SSI Blueberry?  I really liked the SSI Blueberry, but couldn't get down with the 8 ounces.

She needs a Larger size of this.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@PJaye

What is also nice is that Mielle Dewberry Cleansing Conditioner.

And like SSI BB, can't get down with the 8oz's.

This one also needs to be a larger size too.  Very, very nice.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> Just checked out on HQS.  I haven't heard back from BJ 'nem and my Amla Cleanse is OOS and has been OOS for a minute now.
> 
> Wonder what's up?
> 
> @Brownie518




What you get from HQS??? I haven't ordered from there in a looming time


----------



## divachyk

@Beamodel, ppl suck and I'm sorry this happened to you. I have experienced a break-in (praise God we were not home) and it just burns me up every time I hear of a theft situation.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518
A Jar of Greaseless Moisture. 

I got the Coconut & Lime Cleanser last time and the Brazilian Cocoa Cleanser before that.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Beamodel Have you looked at Hairitage's site lately?

I think I might tip on over there & look (just to be nosy)


----------



## PJaye

IDareT'sHair said:


> @PJaye You should definitely give it a try.  It's very nice.
> 
> Do you like HV Amla Cleanse?  Or SSI Blueberry?  I really liked the SSI Blueberry, but couldn't get down with the 8 ounces.
> 
> She needs a Larger size of this.



For me, HV cleansers kinda suck; they do absolutely nothing and become watery as time passes.  I absolutely love the SSI Blueberry because it's exactly like the Avocado Conditioner minus the protein overload producing avocados.  I just canNOT get down with that scrawny 9oz bottle.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@PJaye

Me either.  Glad you let me know it's actually 9 oz instead of 8.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@PJaye

I also like DB Cleanser and CJ's Daily Fix Cleansing Conditioner

Right now, I'm using As I Am's Coconut Cowash again for the 1st time after a long, long time and it's actually not bad.

The 1st time I tried it, you had to actually order it from them, now it's pretty much mainstream.

I was always a fan of the Cleansing Pudding which is more like an actual Shampoo.


----------



## PJaye

IDareT'sHair said:


> @PJaye
> 
> I also like DB Cleanser and CJ's Daily Fix Cleansing Conditioner
> 
> Right now, I'm using As I Am's Coconut Cowash again for the 1st time after a long, long time and it's actually not bad.
> 
> The 1st time I tried it, you had to actually order it from them, now it's pretty much mainstream.
> 
> I was always a fan of the Cleansing Pudding which is more like an actual Shampoo.



The AIA is a pretty good cleanser, but it doesn't have any slip and provides very little moisture.  What's most important to me is having an extraordinary amount of slip coupled with moisture.   CJ is out due to its ridiculous price point.  I ordered Claudie's 3-1 and Jojoba cleansing conditioners, and I'm going to check the reviews on the DB one to see if it would be a viable option.  I greatly appreciate your input and suggestions!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@PJaye

I really like her Jojoba Cleanser too and was really torn.

Thinking I should get 1 of each, but ended up just getting x2 of the 3n1 (this time)


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@PJaye
Truthfully, I also like Jakeala's Flaxseed & Hibiscus Cleanser.  It worked very, very well for me.

I only tried it as a Cleansing Conditioner, no other way.

It's another one of those 8oz'ers which is my only con about this product, but at least it's cost effective during a good Sale (with great scents).


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Beamodel Have you looked at Hairitage's site lately?
> 
> I think I might tip on over there & look (just to be nosy)



No I haven't. It's been quite some time.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Beamodel said:


> @IDareT'sHair
> @curlyhersheygirl
> 
> The package wasn't insured so the post office don't let me file a claim. I'm just really annoyed that someone had the audacity to come on my doorstep and steal conditioner. I guess I will never know if it was a hit or a miss.
> 
> They are temporarily closed and won't be making that product for a while


@Beamodel I thought all priority packages automatically came with $50 worth of insurance. That just adds insult to injury. I'm really sorry Bea


----------



## Beamodel

@curlyhersheygirl 

I thought so too until I realized it was shipped via first class. It's a bummer but I'm glad it was only a $10 package instead of $100 package.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Getting ready to get on this Head.

Still haven't heard back from Hairveda (so I guess they aren't having anything.  #Bummer)

But on a positive note, the only thing I want is Out of Stock anyway.

I might use up HV Moist 24/7.  I have a couple back ups.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

I just received a shipping notice from APB. I wasn't expecting to receive one until after a week or so; I'm not complaining though lol


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I've asked NG to add that Espresso Scalp Exfoliator to my existing order.

Other than that, I think I'm done. 

I haven't seen anything else I want (or need).


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Basically used up: Jakeala's Green Tea Hair Oil. 

I'll still try to get the last, tiny bit out of the bottle.

I have x3 back ups on the way.  This works perfectly for me on top of my Leave-In


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Still waiting on Koils By Nature, Jakeala, Claudies, SSI, NG.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Beamodel 
Hey Ms. Lady!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Used up: x1 Darcy's Botanicals Eucalyptus & Mint Scalp Butter (no back ups) Will reup Fall/Winter. *staple*

I have similar products i.e. PBM Mango Tea Scalp Butter, Komaza Scalp Butter.


----------



## divachyk

I picked up two wigs today and a large handheld mirror.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Happy M-Day to all the Lovely Mommies in the U1B1 Thread. 

Enjoy your Special Day!


----------



## Ltown

Happy Mother's Day ladies!


----------



## flyygirlll2

Happy Mother's Day!
@Beamodel your hair looks great! Sorry to hear about your items being stolen  that's happened to me before, people are just ridiculous smh.

Well I did have a consultation with Komaza about my second hair sample since the hair from the first one was too heavily coated. To summarize; my hair is normal to high porosity ( high porosity only in the damaged areas) hair texture is medium-thick . I have some cuticle damage, mid shaft splits, dryness, and lack of protein.

It appears that the midshaft splits came from using a fine tooth comb that I was using to roller set for a while. Jenn could see where I was trimming and told me to keep up with it. She told me to use my fingers more than any utensil and not to use boar brushes at all. She also said to cut 1/4 inch every 8 weeks for a year, or if I choose to continue relaxing my hair to cut 1/4 inch every relaxer.

In terms of when to use protein, she recommended using it every two weeks DC'ing every week is not necessary, once a month is fine. For the most part she said my hair is in fairly good condition and liked that I keep things simple as far as my regimen goes. Jenn said that most of the issues appear to be internal. Admittedly, my diet is not the greatest. It was recommended that I incoprate more protein into my diet as well as L-Cysteine and vitamin D3. I don't really drink water much so that was highly recommended as well.

I told her that I have fibroids so she recommended Black Cummin Seed Oil and Blackstrapp Mollases.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@flyygirlll2 

Interesting Consult.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Happy Mother's Day Divas!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Pulled Out: L.A.C.E. Supreme Butter (in Acai Berry)


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl

Hey Mrs C!  What's Up?


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> 
> Hey Mrs C!  What's Up?


@IDareT'sHair Hey sis. Just waiting for the kids to finish doing whatever they doing so I can have lunch.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518

Gurl.....

I definitely won't be repurchasing KV's Crème Brulee until they do something about that horrible bottle. (actually worse than BFH).

I had to cut the bottle in two and transfer everything into a Jar.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> Gurl.....
> 
> I definitely won't be repurchasing KV's Crème Brulee until they do something about that horrible bottle. (actually worse than BFH).
> 
> I had to cut the bottle in two and transfer everything into a Jar.



@IDareT'sHair 

Oh, no...that stuff is way too thick to be in a bottle. And they know that, too...*sucks teef*


----------



## Brownie518

Happy Mother's Day to everyone!!! Hope you all are having a wonderful day!!!


----------



## Brownie518

I used up an HV pH Rinse...i have backups but won't be using them or repurchasing. This stuff just dries my hair out now. I don't know what's up with that but it used to be my boo!!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518
I was so ticked when I had to cut that bad boy open. 

There is no way, I'm reordering something that thick in a flat, crazy shaped bottle like that again.

It was too hard to beat it out the bottle.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518 

Waiting on:
Claudie
Jakeala
SSI
Naturelle Grow


----------



## Brownie518

@IDareT'sHair 

I'm only waiting on Claudie...I didn't order anything else, can you believe it??? Though we all know I don't need a thing.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> @IDareT'sHair
> 
> I'm only waiting on Claudie...*I didn't order anything else, can you believe it???* Though we all know I don't need a thing.



@Brownie518

Um...NOOOOO!  I can't Beweave it!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518

I wanted those Pre-Rx from NG.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> Um...NOOOOO!  I can't Beweave it!



LOL, whatevaaa!!!! I have lists but I can wait for now..

I will be getting those PreRx joints from NG for sure. They look good, don't they??? She has a couple other things I want to try, as well. Everybody is uppin their arsenal lately...


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> I was so ticked when I had to cut that bad boy open.
> 
> There is no way, I'm reordering something that thick in a flat, crazy shaped bottle like that again.
> 
> It was too hard to beat it out the bottle.



I'm glad you told me this. I forgot that some people mentioned that funky bottle. I wonder why they switched to that? I want a tub of that stuff.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518
I kid you not....That stuff is thick as what.

And you are right...it's all that. 

I could use a Tub myself.


----------



## Brownie518

When I get ready to order, I'm going to ask if I can get it in a jar....


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518
You know I am too!


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> You know I am too!



And if they say no, i'll say forget it then...i can't be bothered.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518 
You know he won't say no!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518 
I don't who told them to do that mess!


----------



## Brownie518

Yeah, I was gonna ask if you knew why they made that change...SMH

@IDareT'sHair


----------



## DoDo

divachyk said:


> Dear @IDareT'sHair
> I hit pay now on a Widu paddle brush.
> 
> My local Marshall's & TJ Maxx did not have them. I purchased from Amazon which has a generous return policy.  So T, @Froreal3, @Golden75, @DoDo and @Beamodel -- I'm open for suggestions on how best to use it to remove shed hairs: damp or dry hair and before or after I detangle with a comb, etc.



I use it on conditioner/oil soaked hair. If I am in a hurry I use it on wet hair.


----------



## Beamodel

@flyygirlll2 

Your consult sounds similar yoones minus the mid shaft splits. 

Glad you finally got to the bottom of things. 

I was told to incorporate more protein as well.


----------



## flyygirlll2

@Beamodel yes I'm glad I was finally able to find out what the problems were with my hair. Thankfully it's something that can be fixed. I was afraid my hair was at a point of no return lol. 

Right now I have no desire to relax my hair. I'm 7 months post. My relaxed hair looks like a stringy mess in comparison to all the new growth.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My Koils By Nature and SheScentIt are here in the City.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

So today I got:
x3 Jakeala Hair Oil = (baked cherries, pink sugar, mango berry)
Koils By Nature ACV Vinegar Rinse (Spritz)
SheScentIt


----------



## flyygirlll2

I feel like buying something lol, even though I just bought stuff yesterday I think I might just buy some Black Seed Oil per Komaza's recommendation. I ended up cutting more hair off this morning, I'm just getting tired of my hair. I wanted to do the gradual trimming thing but I'm impatient. I just want the damaged areas taken care of already. So I started with near  WL hair and now I'm APL or a inch past it.

I didn't even bother straightening it before cutting which is not good given that I still have massive shrinkage but oh well. There's a part of me that's sad at all the cutting I've had to do in the past few months.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@flyygirlll2

I know the feelin' of wantin' to buy somethin' when you really don't need nothin'.

Right now, I'm trying to get a hold of that BoBeam Fruity DC'er right now and another DC'er is the last thing I need.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Hey divas
I decided to do a side by side comparison of the Jakeala tutti mask and the original was the winner for me.
Whilst the new version provided great moisture, the old version provided shine, manageability and bounce in addition to moisture. The new version left my hair very frizzy but I didn't get that with the old version. 

Going forward I will only repurchase the old version if that is an option.


----------



## flyygirlll2

@IDareT'sHair  I ended up purchasing some Black Seed oil


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl

Great Review Curl-Swirl


----------



## Beamodel

@flyygirlll2 

Girl you did a massive cut but it feels god when you get rid of the damage.


----------



## Brownie518

Hey, ladies. Been so busy at work...we're in the middle of a 'transition' to a new company taking over. 

It's been HOT this week and last. Almost 90 and humid. I will damn sure not be skipping my wash this week. I actually did a twofer last week. It felt good, too. 

I'm only waiting on Claudie's...


----------



## flyygirlll2

Beamodel said:


> @flyygirlll2
> 
> Girl you did a massive cut but it feels god when you get rid of the damage.


@Beamodel smh I know. I have to hide the scissors from myself now  before I go overboard.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> Hey, ladies. Been so busy at work...we're in the middle of a 'transition' to a new company taking over.
> 
> It's been HOT this week and last. Almost 90 and humid. I will damn sure not be skipping my wash this week. *I actually did a twofer last week. It felt good, too.*
> 
> I'm only waiting on Claudie's...



@Brownie518 
I   to get my 2'fer on.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> 
> Great Review Curl-Swirl


@IDareT'sHair I needed to determine which one I preferred. Both are moisturizing but the original provided added benefits for my hair.

Kay was surprised I preferred the original. Apparently  it wasn't a hit.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl

I preferred the original.  But also think the new version is nice too.

I told her the "Original" get a lot of love.

That's why she said she would still offer it.

Once I got into the groove of how to apply it, it was on.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

@IDareT'sHair I'm really glad I tried it. It's a really good treatment.


----------



## chebaby

chello ladies
hey T 
guess what i ordered? henna lol.
i dont remember when i use to get it from so i ordered it from amazon. now im kicking myself for throwing out the pack i found under my bed a few months ago lol. i got the nupur 9 herbs. i love and miss that stuff. when i use it im going to do a back to back henna maybe a few days apart. i should have it this week since it already shipped. my hair is light colored now so i was thinking about darkening it before so my hair wont be red red. im thinking to make it dark brown and then henna over it.

im going to order me some curl junkie because my hair is in NEED of a deep conditioning treatment. i recently deep conditioned with jasmines a&s and it was amazing.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@chebaby 
Chile....You got more stuff under that Bed of Yours

I hope it's okay.  You should have went to: HennaSooq, Mehandi or Butters N Bars. 

I hope you don't get a bad of dirt and sticks.....


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl

My N:G Shipped.  I got to get on top of this HTN thing today.  I want x1 Oil and x1 Amino DC'er.

Hopefully, I can get it in.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> 
> *My N:G Shipped.*  I got to get on top of this HTN thing today.  I want x1 Oil and x1 Amino DC'er.
> 
> Hopefully, I can get it in.


@IDareT'sHair  Mine did too. I'm still deciding if I'll get anything during the flash sale.
DD wants the new styler so we'll see.

Are there shipping rates high?


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Just checked out HTN. I got 4 jars of the new styler for the kids.
@IDareT'sHair I hope you're able to log on and make your purchase.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> Just checked out HTN. *I got 4 jars of the new styler for the kids.*
> I hope you're able to log on and make your purchase.



@curlyhersheygirl
Tell the C-H-Kids we want a Review. 

I wanted to get this product.  Hope you  love it.

I've never bought an HTN Product I didn't like. 

I even loved the Moisture Boost DC'er (but it didn't love me back)


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Well, I heard back from BoBeam (yesterday), and her Fruity DC'er is a Limited Edition that was FREE with orders over $40.00.

So, I wasn't able to purchase it outright.  I thought I could grab a couple jars, but no such luck.

She did say she plans to launch some new DC'ers soon.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> Chile....You got more stuff under that Bed of Yours
> 
> I hope it's okay.  You should have went to: HennaSooq, Mehandi or Butters N Bars.
> 
> I hope you don't get a bad of dirt and sticks.....


lmao it better not be no dirt and twigs and sticks lol. the picture looked real  lol

i really should have kept that packet i found. i cant for the life of me remember where i use to get it from.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@chebaby

Hey Ms. Che!  Did you pick up your CJ Curl Rehab?  Did you get any during the Easter Sale?


----------



## Beamodel

Used up Shea Moisture Purification Masque. I have a couple of back ups.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Hey Ms. Che!  Did you pick up your CJ Curl Rehab?  Did you get any during the Easter Sale?


you know i done missed all the sales 
i saw yesterday or the day before curlmart has a few dollas off curl junkie but i got caught up in something and didnt order. let me go look and see if the sale is still on.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@chebaby 
You know you need to 'stay connected' for nothing more than to see what's up with the Sales


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Used up:
x1 Hairitage Hydrations Pink Lemon Berry Mimosa (no back ups)

Will prolly cut the bottle to make sure I got it all. *don't judge*


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> *Tell the C-H-Kids we want a Review*.
> 
> I wanted to get this product.  Hope you  love it.
> 
> I've never bought an HTN Product I didn't like.
> 
> I even loved the Moisture Boost DC'er (but it didn't love me back)



@IDareT'sHair I will.

My APB order arrived yesterday. She sent me a sample of a body mist which DH promptly took because he loved the scent.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> I will.
> 
> My APB order arrived yesterday. *She sent me a sample of a body mist which DH promptly took because he loved the scent.*



@curlyhersheygirl

Lawd...The Curly-Hershey House is a House FULL of PJ's


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Used up: x1 M:C Buttercreme Dream.  I have x1 back/up.


----------



## Beamodel

I'm really enjoying my 21wk post new growth. I said I will relax in mid June but I don't know...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Beamodel

Haven't relaxed since September 26.  Not sure when I will.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Beamodel
> 
> Haven't relaxed since September 26.  Not sure when I will.



At least you wear wigs everyday. Girl it's something else controlling two textures without a wig or braids/weave. 

But I'm none the less still loving it.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> 
> Lawd...The Curly-Hershey House is a House FULL of PJ's


@IDareT'sHair I've created monsters.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel said:


> *At least you wear wigs everyday. Girl it's something else controlling two textures without a wig or braids/weave. *
> 
> But I'm none the less still loving it.



@Beamodel 
IKR?  If I didn't, I would have probably relaxed by now.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My NG came today.  The Guava & Fig Pre-Poo smells absolutely delicious. 

Didn't smell the other one (Coconut Banana) or the Chocolate Espresso Scalp Scrub.


----------



## divachyk

Anyone have experience with Obia Babassu Conditioner. I'm thinking of using that tonight.

I tried Knot Sauce tonight and wow!!!


----------



## divachyk

@IDareT'sHair @Beamodel, I'm pro-relaxer all day, erryday but I'm loving this break. It's much needed. I really wish I could find a way to not wear wigs as I do desire to wear my own hair but it's just too much to handle. ETA: I'm 44 weeks post.


----------



## Brownie518

divachyk said:


> Anyone have experience with Obia Babassu Conditioner. I'm thinking of using that tonight.
> 
> I tried Knot Sauce tonight and wow!!!




Knot Sauce is the biz!!!!


----------



## divachyk

@Brownie518 Oh my gosh, yes! I'm thinking of using it as a leave-in. I used it as a pre-wash detangler.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Beamodel
> IKR?  If I didn't, I would have probably relaxed by now.



@IDareT'sHair  I just need to find the right wig. All this money I've spent on several synthetic ones I could have gotten 1 really good human haired one


----------



## Beamodel

divachyk said:


> @IDareT'sHair @Beamodel, I'm pro-relaxer all day, erryday but I'm loving this break. It's much needed. I really wish I could find a way to not wear wigs as I do desire to wear my own hair but it's just too much to handle. ETA: I'm 44 weeks post.



@divachyk I wear my hair in a pony tale everyday. I know boring....


----------



## Brownie518

divachyk said:


> @Brownie518 Oh my gosh, yes! I'm thinking of using it as a leave-in. I used it as a pre-wash detangler.



I use it as a final rinse, perfect detangler. I need a liter of that in stash.


----------



## divachyk

@Brownie518, I never thought to use it like that. I used it as my leave-in and it had awesome slip. Made combing really easy.


----------



## natura87

divachyk said:


> Anyone have experience with Obia Babassu Conditioner. I'm thinking of using that tonight.
> 
> I tried Knot Sauce tonight and wow!!!


Knot Sauce and KnotButta are my staples. Even though I loathe Soultanicals issues those 2 do me right.


----------



## natura87

divachyk said:


> @Brownie518 Oh my gosh, yes! I'm thinking of using it as a leave-in. I used it as a pre-wash detangler.


I only use it as a leave in/ detangler and moisturizer.   I wouldn't dare use it as aconditioner.  Its too good to rinse out.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@divachyk 

I asked for a review in: "Your Weekend Hair Plans?" Of the Obia Naturals DC'er


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My HTN shipped on Thursday!  Ordered on Wednesday and Shipped on Thursday.

YAY!


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> My HTN shipped on Thursday!  Ordered on Wednesday and Shipped on Thursday.
> 
> YAY!



I hope mine shipped as well.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I got a Shipping Notice via email on Thursday. UPS

@curlyhersheygirl


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl

I'm waiting on that and Claudie.  I think that's it?

Speaking of Super Fast Shipping: I want to order another Bottle of Cathy Howse Ultra Black Hair DC'er.

But I may wait until next week and order a 16oz (instead of an 8oz).

I don't think she ever has a Sale.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl

You should check your email. 

It will say: Order Fulfillment and the UPS Tracking Number is listed on there.

Mine is here in the City (already) but unfortunately, UPS doesn't deliver on Saturdays?


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

@IDareT'sHair I didn't receive a shipping notice. I found that strange since I heard they ship quickly. I'll check again.

I'm also waiting on Claudie's. Jakeala shipped today so those are the last two orders I have floating around.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl
Check your "Junk"

Someone in the "What's on Sale this Month" Got her stuff yesterday.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlhersheygirl
> 
> Check your "Junk"
> 
> Someone in the "What's on Sale this Month" Got her stuff yesterday.



@IDareT'sHair  I'll do That.

I'm waiting on your review of the NG scalp scrubs, they sound nice.
On FB NG mentioned a new DC she's working on with pink clay in it. I promptly put that on my "to try list"


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl

I did open the Guava & Fig Pre-Poo Treatment.  It smells so delicious. 

I only opened it because it had a Pump and I switched it with a Flip-Top Cap.

Yeah, there were 'several' Scalp Scrubs.  I think there was also a Peppermint one?

And I think an Island Nectar one?

I can't wait to try the Chocolate Espresso, the Pre-Poo Rx's and the new Cleansing Conditioners.

She has a lot of good sounding new stuff out there.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

@IDareT'sHair  Yes she does. I love that she added different and interesting new products to her line up.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl 

Like that Plantain L-I.  Very exotic Sounding.  And the Guava & Fig.

Just a host of new great sounding stuff.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Finished up:
x1 Camille Rose Algae DC'er (long before it was mass produced) With all the Original Ingredients that made it a HUGE.  

Unfortunately, No Back ups.

May perhaps Purchase the newly formulated/mass produced one it in the future.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Will probably finish up HV Moist-24/7.  x1 back up (I think?)


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

@IDareT'sHair I'm trying the plantain LI today. The consistency is really nice and light.

Good job using up stuff.
My sis didn't like the newer CR stuff  so I never bothered trying the mass produced stuff.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl

What do you have in your DC Line-Up?  I am tryna' think of what I will add into my Rotation.

Right now, I just have SD SWII mixed with Jakeala.  I may pull out a Jar of HV's Sitrinillah? 

I need to use at least one of those up. 

I may do HV Sitrinillah.  *sad*


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *My sis didn't like the newer CR stuff  so I never bothered trying the mass produced stuff.*



@curlyhersheygirl

Gurl....With all this stuff I got to get through, It'll be 2025 before I even think about purchasing it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl

Summer I will try to get through a few Jasmine's Bath & Beauty.

Yes....I still have those.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

@IDareT'sHair  In rotation currently is MD's vanilla repair, Lace brahmi, APB ayurvedic mask, TPS coffee and the last of DB's pumpkin.

There are a few containers with tiny bits of DC's left in them that the kids are finishing this week too.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> 
> Gurl....With all this stuff I got to get through, It'll be 2025 before I even think about purchasing it.



@IDareT'sHair lol I hear ya.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *In rotation currently is MD's vanilla repair, Lace brahmi,* APB ayurvedic mask, TPS coffee *and the last of DB's pumpkin.*
> 
> There are a few containers with tiny bits of DC's left in them that the kids are finishing this week too.



@curlyhersheygirl

Good Stuff!

I think I may pull out: HV's Sitrinillah and finish up that SW-II.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> 
> Good Stuff!
> 
> I think I may pull out: HV's Sitrinillah and finish up that SW-II.


@IDareT'sHair I'll be putting sitrinillah and ynobe out next for sure. Oh and MC terraforma or the other one.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

@IDareT'sHair I just checked my junk folder, no shipping notice. I'll email them to see what's up.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

@IDareT'sHair When next you're purchasing from NG, go ahead and add the plantain LI 
That LI is . Its light but very moisturizing, has nice slip and absorbs nicely. It's a definite repurchase for me.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl

I will.  Thanks Mrs. C!  How does it smell?


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> 
> I will.  Thanks Mrs. C!  How does it smell?


@IDareT'sHair It has a faint fruity scent. The site says coconut but I didn't get that. It's very faint whatever it is so it shouldn't be a problem


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl 

Decided to put Sitrinillah and something from NG in Rotation.

*still holding on to that x1 last jar of Fleurtzy. (I know, I know)


----------



## chebaby

chello ladies
so, I'm sitting with henna on my hair. ill only be able to leave it on for about 4 more hours, I've had it on for 1 hour already. i made it runnier than i usually do so i finally see what people mean when they say it is messy.
my hair is pretty light colored right now but I'm hoping my hair doesn't turn out like a clown. lol

i will rinse it out with carols daughter hair milk cleansing conditioner. condition with my honey child honey hair conditioner. use vatic frosting then hydratherma naturals leave in and then camille rose hair lotion to wash and go.

hey T


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> 
> Decided to put Sitrinillah and something from NG in Rotation.
> 
> *still holding on to that x1 last jar of* Fleurtzy*. (I know, I know)


@IDareT'sHair That was some great stuff.


----------



## Brownie518

divachyk said:


> @Brownie518, I never thought to use it like that. I used it as my leave-in and it had awesome slip. Made combing really easy.


@divachyk

Yeah, the slip is insane!!!!!


----------



## Brownie518

natura87 said:


> Knot Sauce and KnotButta are my staples. *Even though I loathe Soultanicals issues* those 2 do me right.



Yeah, at the bolded... I really want a couple 16 ouncers, too...


----------



## Brownie518

Hey, ladies. I'm at work, of course. I'll be off all next week though. Can't wait.

So, last night I was lazy and I just slapped on some CPR and KV Oil under a cap and let it sit for 2hrs, washed, then used some tea under Knot Sauce for 30 min. Lovely. Super slip and moisture!!!!!
I think when I'm off I'll try either the Riche Moisture from SSI or that White Chocolate Mousse DC from APB. That way I'll have time to redo if it doesnt work out. I'm leaning towards Riche right now...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518

Hey BrownieB!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@chebaby

Chell-O Ms. Che! 

I see you got your Henna?  I hope the Color turns out nicely.

What Did you mix it with?  Last time, I mixed mine with Black Tea. 

I wonder if you can mix it with Black Coffee?

I might try it next time.


----------



## Brownie518

@IDareT'sHair

Hey T!! What's up, lady? I just realized I've been off the grid this week. I had a lot of stuff to do on my days off so I missed you all. It's been really warm and sometimes humid, too. I've got to get this warm weather reg down. I'm still working that Shi Naturals Creamy Leave In. I need another jar, though. It works best for me in this hot humid weather.


----------



## Brownie518

@chebaby

Nice to see you, as always!!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *I think when I'm off I'll try either the Riche Moisture from SSI or that White Chocolate Mousse DC from APB. That way I'll have time to redo if it doesnt work out. I'm leaning towards Riche right now...*



@Brownie518

A Whole Week Off?  Nice. 

I'll be off the week of Memorial Day. *Can't Wait*

I had the Riche.  It gets good reviews.  I ended up selling it. 

I think the 'scent' got on my Nerves?

I want to try that W.C. Mousse from APB.  That one also gets great Reviews.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518 
Girl, tryna' knock some of this stuff out.  

I pulled NG Herbal Blends and Sitrinillah to put into rotation.

NG has some amazing looking new products out there!

July/August, I'll probably pull out some Jasmine and see how many of those I can get through.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> Girl, tryna' knock some of this stuff out.
> 
> I pulled NG Herbal Blends and Sitrinillah to put into rotation.
> 
> NG has some amazing looking new products out there!
> 
> July/August, I'll probably pull out some Jasmine and see how many of those I can get through.


@IDareT'sHair

I actually might be out of Jasmine's finally! I was looking for some and didn't find any. I'll be checking again this week, though. 

I can't wait to get into some of NGs new thangs. I have a LIST of stuff I want to try. I'll be ordering soon.


----------



## Brownie518

I have a full bottle of Claudie's Tea that I also need to find. I need that! I can't imagine where I could have put it, though. I've got to dig in the stash real good this week. 
My list of stuff I plan to get next:  Naturelle Grow, APB, SSI Okra and that Cranberry leave in or whatever it is, Shi Natureals Tea and Leave In, and more Jakaela. I think I'll be needing to reup on things come June so I'll start gettin busy around then.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518 
Yeah, NG is really puttin' her foot all up in it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> I have a full bottle of Claudie's Tea that I also need to find. I need that! I can't imagine where I could have put it, though. I've got to dig in the stash real good this week.
> *My list of stuff I plan to get next:  Naturelle Grow, APB, SSI Okra and that Cranberry leave in or whatever it is, Shi Natureals Tea and Leave In, and more Jakaela. I think I'll be needing to reup on things come June so I'll start gettin busy around then.*




@Brownie518

Nice Little Preliminary List you got there Ms. B!

I wanted some more Claudie Tea. 

But I have a bottle in my Fridge, but not sure it's still good? *Probably not*


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518

I got some 'real nice' Jasmine Summer Scents left. 

Hello Sugar, Pearberry, Tahitian Vanilla....you how Dana use to do it!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518

I need to make up a little 'mock' NG Cart.  Do a little "Wish List"

@curlyhersheygirl Gave the Plantain Leave-In a nice Review.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> Yeah, NG is really puttin' her foot all up in it.



Yes she is. I can't wait for some reviews of the new joints.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> I need to make up a little 'mock' NG Cart.  Do a little "Wish List"
> 
> @curlyhersheygirl Gave the Plantain Leave-In a nice Review.



Let me go find curly's review...


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> I got some 'real nice' Jasmine Summer Scents left.
> 
> Hello Sugar, Pearberry, Tahitian Vanilla....you how Dana use to do it!



Nobody did/does scents like Dana!!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518

I made a 'mock' NG Cart.  $200 later..................................


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> I made a 'mock' NG Cart.  $200 later..................................


@IDareT'sHair

.......no words


We'll have to compare carts..


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518
I just went ahead and dumped everything I thought I wanted in a Cart.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Using: Hairitage's Soft Coconut Marshmallow Lotion.  Good stuff.

Too bad when I finish this, I won't have a back up. 

I've been using 'testers' of both this and the Pink Lemon Berry Mimosa she sent me before launching these two products.


----------



## divachyk

I picked up staples only during Sally's sale. I used discipline! That's a first.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@divachyk

You are stronger than you know.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Will be rotating: NG Herbal Blends and HV Sitrinillah. 

Also trying to use up SD SW2 mixed with Jakeala.

For cowashing: Will rotate As I Am Coconut Cowash Conditioner and another Cleansing Conditioner? (Not sure which one tho')


----------



## divachyk

Lol @IDareT'sHair, the part I edited out was the cray cray thoughts my mind had as I drove off. I had to use will power because the devil shonuf was busy telling me to go back and get X, Y & Z. I had to talk myself through that thang.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

divachyk said:


> *Lol , the part I edited out was the cray cray thoughts my mind had as I drove off. I had to use will power because the devil shonuf was busy telling me to go back and get X, Y & Z. I had to talk myself through that thang.*



@divachyk

You know the Debil stay busy!

ETA:  I'm Proud of You


----------



## divachyk

@IDareT'sHair  thank you doll; I shocked myself actually!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Finished Up: Komaza Scalp Butter (x1 maybe x2) back ups


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Got Shipping Info from:
HydroQuench Systems
Piping Rock (Oils)
Sally Beauty Supply

And my Hydratherma should be here today.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

@IDareT'sHair Heard back from HTN. Apparently the stylers were OOS until Friday so I should receive a shipping notice today.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

@divachyk  Great job sis. The struggle is real but you handled it well


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> I need to make up a little 'mock' NG Cart.  Do a little "Wish List"
> 
> @curlyhersheygirl Gave the Plantain Leave-In a nice Review.


@Brownie518 & @IDareT'sHair That plantain LI is awesome and it contains really nice ingredients. The kids are currently testing the natural swirls styler from them, so this afternoon I'll report back with their reviews.


----------



## Beamodel

Hi girls... I used the SM JBCO leave in on my hair and my sons hair. It did leave both of our hair soft but it kinda feels coated a tad bit and weighed down. 

I think going forward, I will only apply this to my new growth and put something else lighter on my length. 

As far as my sons hair, I don't think I will use it on his. The cantu curl cream is working fine for him at the moment.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Beamodel

I'd take that SM JBCO L-I back.

Yep.  Sure would.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> @Brownie518 & @IDareT'sHair That plantain LI is awesome and it contains really nice ingredients. *The kids are currently testing the natural swirls styler from them, so this afternoon I'll report back with their reviews*.


@curlyhersheygirl

*Cackles at the Curl-Hershey Chirrens doing reviews*.......

I can't wait for them to try the new HTN Curl Crème!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl 
Did you get your notice yet?  My HTN came today.  I need to stick it in the Fridge.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl 
One thing I can say.....is those Curly-Kids know good products


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> 
> *Cackles at the Curl-Hershey Chirrens doing reviews*.......
> 
> I can't wait for them to try the new HTN Curl Crème!


@IDareT'sHair lol They might as well add their two cents since they want to be requesting products.

The NG styler was just OK to them.
They all said it was moisturizing and they didn't need to use a lot but they wanted more hold. It also didn't eliminate frizz which is important to the boys.
They also didn't like the fact that it remains white on the hair until it completely dries and it takes a long time to completely dry.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Eisani

Hey Girl....Did you manage to get in on some M-Day buys?


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> Did you get your notice yet?  My HTN came today.  I need to stick it in the Fridge.


@IDareT'sHair Yes I got it an hour ago.
I'm glad you got your stuff. Are you waiting on anything else?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> @IDareT'sHair lol They might as well add their two cents since they want to be requesting products.
> 
> *The NG styler was just OK to them.
> They all said it was moisturizing and they didn't need to use a lot but they wanted more hold. It also didn't eliminate frizz which is important to the boys.
> They also didn't like the fact that it remains white on the hair until it completely dries and it takes a long time to completely dry.*



@curlyhersheygirl

Gurl...No they Didn't!

And got the nerve to be Product Snobs!


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

I wonder who'll have memorial day sales.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *Yes I got it an hour ago.
> I'm glad you got your stuff. Are you waiting on anything else?*



@curlyhersheygirl
So, Your HTN should be there soon.

Yep waiting on
Claudie
Piping Rock (Oils)
HydroQuench Systems
KJ Naturals


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> 
> Gurl...No they Didn't!
> 
> And got the nerve to be Product Snobs!


@IDareT'sHair Lol you have no idea


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> So, Your HTN should be there soon.
> 
> Yep waiting on
> Claudie
> Piping Rock (Oils)
> HydroQuench Systems
> KJ Naturals


@IDareT'sHair Yes that and Jakeala. Only Claudie's now to send a shipping notice.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *I wonder who'll have memorial day sales.*



@curlyhersheygirl

Good Question.  I need to do a mini-list.

Oh Yeah, I forgot Sally B1G1 Free.  I got x4 As I Am Coconut Cowash.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl
Hmph.  Girl....I ain't mad at 'em.  

At least they know what works for their Hurr.

Claudie said she updated her site to say: Everything should ship by Wednesday.

I haven't checked her site.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

@IDareT'sHair Re: Claudie that's great. I'm sure she got swamped during the sale.


----------



## Beamodel

@IDareT'sHair 

It was BOGO so it's free. I'd rather just give it away to someone.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Beamodel 
Smart.  And nice.  It gets mixed reviews, so it may work great for someone else.


----------



## Beamodel

I'm clueless on what I want to do to my hair. I might get crochet braids or a sew in (something I haven't had in YEARS). 

I need a protective style since my hair is extremely boring now without a relaxer in it. I'm still not ready to relax it yet though.


----------



## Eisani

Hey yall, long time no talk! @IDareT'sHair I have my NG cart loaded, but still haven't pulled the trigger.

DD's prom was Saturday and she looked like a doll! I'm so proud of that little girl .  She's on my nerves though Lol! She's a Virgo so she has to be the boss of every event and all details. She was even inspecting the tuxedo of not only her date, but her cousin and his friends because, "If they're going to be in pictures with me, they need to be looking right!" This girl graduates in two weeks and has asked my mom and me how we plan on wearing OUR hair. Sit. Down.

I've been loving my wash n go's lately using Darcy's Pumpkin, JBCO, and Eco Cocktail. I have about 1/4 of a 16 oz bottle of the Darcy's left so I guess I need to re-up.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Eisani
How did DD wear her Hair to the Prom?

I know she looked adorable.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Used Up: Origins Rich Rewards (no backups) Won't be an intended repurchase.


----------



## divachyk

I have about one more use of whipped gelly before I'm out. Don't think I will repurchase although I do like it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@divachyk  Whose Whipped Jelly?  Who makes that?  Is that HV?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I want:
x2 Koils By Nature Buttas' (for Fall Stash)
x1 Cathy Howse UBH Conditioner

Lawd...Decisions....Decisions (I wanna 'em both)


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Used up
x1 16oz As I Am Coconut Cowash (I have x3-4 back ups and x2 on the way).

Wait...Lemme go see how many I really have.

ETA I actually have x5 with x2 on the way.

In my_ miserable, rachet_ defense...it was  all those B1G1 FREE Sally kept having.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I also used up a Claudie Reconstructor. (Staple, HG status all like that) 

I have x1 back up.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> I want:
> *x2 Koils By Nature Buttas'* (for Fall Stash)
> x1 Cathy Howse UBH Conditioner
> 
> Lawd...Decisions....Decisions (I wanna 'em both)


@IDareT'sHair I thought about getting two of these myself but I have way too many butters that I need to use up


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> Used up
> x1 16oz As I Am Coconut Cowash (*I have x3-4 back ups and x2 on the way*).
> 
> Wait...Lemme go see how many I really have.
> 
> ETA I actually have x5 with x2 on the way.
> 
> In my_ miserable, rachet_ defense...it was * all those B1G1 FREE Sally kept having*.


@IDareT'sHair Those were good deals; I completely understand.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl

Curl-Gurl I want those KBN Buttas'.  

(And Free Shipping too?) That's so 'rare' and unheard of for them.

And Gurl that B1G1 (Sally) did me in on that. 

I feel totally 'overstocked' on As I Am Cowash.


----------



## divachyk

IDareT'sHair said:


> @divachyk  Whose Whipped Jelly?  Who makes that?  Is that HV?


Hiya T @IDareT'sHair, it's HairVeda!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@divachyk 
I know there were several lines that has a Whipped Jelly.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

@IDareT'sHair Did you get any of the butters? My sis just told me its sold out


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl
Nope.

I shoulda' gotten them this a.m. when I first saw it.

Are you getting any Marie Dean?


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> Nope.
> 
> *I shoulda' gotten them this a.m. when I first saw it.*
> 
> Are you getting any Marie Dean?


@IDareT'sHair  That is exactly what my sis said. That was quick.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> Nope.
> 
> I shoulda' gotten them this a.m. when I first saw it.
> 
> *Are you getting any Marie Dean*?


@IDareT'sHair  Yes, I'll pick up 2 16oz vanilla repair. This is the highest % I've seen from her so I'm not waiting for anything higher.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl 
I have x2 in a Cart from this a.m....wonder if I tried to check out if it would go through?

BRB....


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl

Nope.  Gone.

That's what I get for tryna' be good.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl

I'd love to have some M-Dean, but I want a 16oz bottle of Cathy Howse (which held me off from buying those durn butttttttas  )


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My Oils came today =
x1 4oz Kukui Nut
x1 4oz Avocado
x1 4oz Jojoba
x1 4oz Sweet Almond


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

@IDareT'sHair These are the situations that causes us to get off track, but we have to stay the course.


----------



## divachyk

I think AfroVeda had a whipped gelly too @IDareT'sHair.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@divachyk 

Yep.


----------



## Brownie518

Hey ladies. I was off all week and spent a lot of time wandering around Manhattan, hangin with my brother. Good times. 

Still just waiting on Claudie. I haven't indulged in sny sales for the weekend...yet.


----------



## divachyk

Snagged from Target & BSS
LottaBody setting lotion (the new formula)
Alikay Naturals Lemongrass LI
Alikay Natural Honey Sage DCner
Giovanni Direct LI


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518 
Happy Belated 518


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My As I Am came today (x4 Coconut Cowash Conditioners)


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> Happy Belated 518


Thanks, girl!!!!!!

@IDareT'sHair


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518 

I know you had a good time.

btw: I bought some ST'icals Knot Sauce from Hattache's Sale foolin' with you.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> I know you had a good time.
> 
> btw: I bought some ST'icals Knot Sauce from Hattache's Sale foolin' with you.



Knot sauce is all that!!!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518
I started to get some Berry Dip Detangling Slip too.

Did you see the 'new' SSI stuff?  Are you getting anything?

I had a little cart, but waiting on an Invoice from another Vendor.

If NG has a Sale, I'd get something.  I should ask her..In fact..I think I will.


----------



## Brownie518

@IDareT'sHair 

I don't think I'll get any SSI...the Green Tea stuff didn't thrill me...

I have a healthy NG list...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

[USER=17943]@Brownie518[/USER]

I just emailed NG.

And my HTN came.  I finally got my Oil.

Geeezus I've been wanting that Oil for so long.

Unfortunately, I decided to save it until Fall.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518
re:  SSI .... Gurl I had a 16oz Okra Winfrey in a Cart (nothing new) and thought about getting a back up of the Cranberry Cocktail.


----------



## divachyk

HAPPY BELATED BIRTHDAY @Brownie518


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@divachyk
Your Bun Looks Nice!


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

@Brownie518 Happy Belated Birthday!


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

I purchased 2 stylers from BRB. It turned out to be a savings of 12 cents due to the $7 Shipping


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl 
I hope NG has a Sale


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> I hope NG has a Sale


@IDareT'sHair Me too.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl 
I convo'ed her so...we'll see


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl

Did you get your HTN?

ETA:  I keep forgetting the 20% LHCF Code still works for NG


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Finished up: HH's Soft Coconut & Marshmallow (no b/ups) My HH Stash is dwindling..


----------



## IDareT'sHair

NG will not being having a Memorial Day Sale, but will be having the FB Sale  05/29


----------



## divachyk

IDareT'sHair said:


> @divachyk
> Your Bun Looks Nice!


TY @IDareT'sHair -- it's my faux bun


----------



## Froreal3

Morning ladies! Still getting the hang of this Komaza routine. Been doing protein treatments every two weeks and drinking more protein shakes. I will be cutting an inch off today after I blow dry. I've been using Komaza's Coconut Damage Repair Serum. It has nice slip and my hair seems moisturized when I first apply it, but not so much after a day.  Not.sure.if.normal. 

I ordered some more APB buttas. My APB butta stash had dwindled down to pretty much nothing...I ordered Pearberry, Pumpkin Marshmallow, Cran Peach Vanilla, Fairy Dust, Energy, and Sandalwood. 

Happy belated bday @Brownie518!


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> 
> Did you get your HTN?
> 
> ETA:  I keep forgetting the 20% LHCF Code still works for NG


@IDareT'sHair Yes I got it Thursday.


----------



## divachyk

@Froreal3, the serum was recommended as a part of my analysis as well. They recommended I use it as a leave in but it does nothing for my hair. I tried it many times and it simply did not work. I will occasionally use it on the weeks where I don't use protein when I want to give my ends a shot of protein. I then use the serum on the ends only which doesn't have the same impacts as using it all over. I kinda figured that maybe my ends are in the worst shape and can accept the product better than if I use from root to tip like they recommended.


----------



## flyygirlll2

@Froreal3 I started drinking protein shakes and using protein every two weeks as well. Idk now I feel about the Coconut Damage Control Serum because like you said, it feels moisturized at first but a day later my hair feels dry. Jenn did recommend Carol's Daughter Monoi leave in, so maybe I might get that idk.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Went ahead broke down and got my 16oz Bottle of Cathy Howse UBH. 

Mostly because it made no sense to keep getting an 8oz bottle.

Especially when I've been use to getting the 16oz Bottles of this.

But, since it doesn't seem like any better sales are going to pop-off, I just went ahead and bought my UBH.

I just wish she'd have a Sale once in a while.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Steaming with: HV's Sitrinillah! 

My long lost boo.


----------



## flyygirlll2

@divachyk thats actually a good idea, I will start using it on the ends because it doesn't do much for my hair in terms of moisture ect.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Will be rotating HV's Sitrinillah and NG's Herbal Blends


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Hey divas
I decided to pass on MD. I was only getting more vanilla repair but then I remembered I have jars of protein DC's coming from Claudie. I'm trying to stay focused and get the stash under control before BF.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

We used up the following:
4oz APB ayurvedic mask ( multiple backups)
8oz APB loads of coconut LI ( multiple LI backups)
16oz NG coconut cowash ( no backup, will repurchase)
4oz APB pudding ( multiple backups)
4oz APB scalp and hair treat (1 backup)
16oz TPS coffee conditioner ( 3 backups)


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Using: J. Monique Naturals Ginger Hair Butter/Leave-In

J. Monique has some interesting 'new' products out there.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> Using: J. Monique Naturals Ginger Hair Butter/Leave-In
> 
> J. Monique has some interesting 'new' products out there.


@IDareT'sHair I noticed that too.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl  Hi Curl-Gurl!

I'm likin' this Ginger Butter Leave-In.  I did email her about a Mem-Day Sale, although she had a serious CS issues with another member.

Right now, I'm making another Cart with Hattache.  I may pick up another Naturalista Juicy?


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

The kids and I used the HTN aloe curl cream and we love it. The older boys used it for a wash and go, my daughter did Bantu knots and I did twists for a twist out today. All our styles turned out great.

For the boys it nicely defined their curls, eliminated frizz and didn't weigh their hair down.

My daughter's bantu knot out  looked like a spiral set. It also had nice shine and bounce. 

My twist out was very defined, shiny and bouncy.

This styler was also very moisturizing. None of the styles required a lot of the product either. They did a fantastic job creating this; it's very versatile. This is a definite repurchase. I'm so glad I got 4.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl  Hi Curl-Gurl!
> 
> I'm likin' this Ginger Butter Leave-In.  I did email her about a Mem-Day Sale, although she had a serious CS issues with another member.
> 
> Right now, I'm making another Cart with Hattache.  I may pick up another Naturalista Juicy?


@IDareT'sHair The CS issue is what deterred me.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl 
I've love every single HTN Product I've ever Purchased. 

They do not disappoint.   *HTN STANS Here* 

I even loved the Moisturizing DC'er even though my Scalp didn't. 

And I wanted to love it sooooo bad, because it was soooooo good.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *The CS issue is what deterred me.*



@curlyhersheygirl 
Me Too. 

Although I received several orders w/o incident.

I liked everything with the exception of the Hibiscus & Broccoli RX and that's because it 'Stanks' like none other.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

@IDareT'sHair  I agree, HTN is a solid line.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl

Decided I will 'sleep' on doing another Hattache Cart, but right now I want something. 

I'm just unsure 'what' I want?

I looked at several things in Hattache, from Naturalista Juicy, to Darcy's to MyHoneyChild to Bel Nouvo to SSI.

One thing about those kinds of places, too many options!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl

Girl, I've been making Carts all morning.

Still haven't decided.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl

I _guess_ I could 'wait' until NG's Sale this Friday.

SIKE!


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

@IDareT'sHair  I hear ya sis.  I'm constantly looking at stuff.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> 
> I _guess_ I could 'wait' until NG's Sale this Friday.
> 
> SIKE!


@IDareT'sHair 
You're a mess


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl
Me Too!

But you living with a house-full of PJ's.....

I have no excuse.  I guess it's hangin' out with you.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

@IDareT'sHair Lol. BF is six months away we have to stay focused.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl

Good Point.  We need to stay focused.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

@IDareT'sHair Did you try any of the new SM stuff?


----------



## flyygirlll2

I'm itching to buy something too   Lol but I've bought enough stuff already as usual.  One of the pockets with flaxseeds in my Hot Head conditioning cap burst  so now I want another heat cap. I've been using my Laila Ali bonnet dryer to DC.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl

No, I haven't.  And I have: x2 Manuka & Honey Masque, x2 JBCO Masque, x2 Superfruit 10n1 Masque.

Haven't tried any of it yet.  Not worried about their shelf-life.

It's all that other 'stuff' I need to stay up in.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@flyygirlll2 
I want something too.

My Hattache came either yesterday or Friday.  I just got it out of my box.

Which makes me want to place another Hattache order.


----------



## flyygirlll2

@IDareT'sHair  I think I made my Hattache purchase late Friday so they haven't shipped. I only got Soultanicals stuff. Buying  directly from 
Soultanicals will probably take a year to get my stuff so Hattache was my best bet.


----------



## flyygirlll2

Actually never mind, I just checked my email
and Hattache shipped yesterday  they don't play with shipping which is partly why I'm tempted to place another order


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@flyygirlll2
What a coincidence! 

I just placed another Hattache Order for:

x1 ST'icals JazzBerry Knot Merry
x1 BelNouvo Coco Castor Nectar

I guess Imma sucka' for Fast Shipping


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@flyygirlll2

I actually wanted Berry Dip Detangling Slip but it was OOS.

I am currently using Mr. BelNouvo's Coco Castor Nectar and it is absolutely wonderful.

And I coulda' sworn I had x2 of those in my Stash, but I musta' swapped one.

ETA:  I found another HH Soft Coconut Marshmallow in my Stash.  *smh*


----------



## flyygirlll2

@IDareT'sHair  I noticed some of the Soultanicals stuff I wanted was OOS. While I loved the Knot Sauce, I wanted to try the Berry Dip so thankfully I was able to snatch it up. Is the BelNouvo's Coco Casotor Nectar a moisturizer? I'm still on the hunt for a good moisturizer.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@flyygirlll2

BelNouvo Coco Castor Nectar  is a Spritz

http://hattache.com/products/belnouvo-coco-castor-nectar-mist.

I did get the Avocado Milk in my recent order.
http://hattache.com/products/belnouvo-healthy-hair-milk


----------



## flyygirlll2

@IDareT'sHair I just placed an order for the Coco Castor Nectar and SSI Beruti Hair Milk  that's what I get for foolin with you


----------



## IDareT'sHair

flyygirlll2 said:


> *I just placed an order for the Coco Castor Nectar and SSI Beruti Hair Milk  that's what I get for foolin with you*



@flyygirlll2 
It's a mess up in this piece Gurl.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Lemme see, I'm waiting on:
Claudie
Hattache #2
Cathy Howse

What Are you waiting on @flyygirlll2


----------



## flyygirlll2

@IDareT'sHair I'm waiting on...
Sally's -2nd order
Carol's Daughter - 2 orders
Hattache- 2 orders
eBay- Caruso Steam Rollers


----------



## Ltown

Happy Memorial Day weekend ladies! I'm doing absolutely nothing that i was going to do, just being lazy. @Brownie518, Happy Belated Birthday, it's never belated when i falls around a holiday.


----------



## divachyk

What's good from Soultanicals other than Knot Sauce?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@divachyk

I like(d) the Mango Dip and the Curl Elastic (or whatever the DC'er is called)?

The Spritz are nice, but I really haven't enjoyed them (because she put them in those 16oz bottles).

I have the Blaze Glaze (I got on a Swap) but still haven't tried it.

The "Power to the Pre-Poo" Oil also gets decent reviews.

Truthfully, it's not a "Line" I just have to have in my Stash.

Plenty of other things are just as nice and better.

I do need the Knot Sauce right up in through here though at 35/36 weeks post.


----------



## divachyk

Oh yeah, I did like Power to the PrePoo but it wasn't super fantastic to a point where it was a must-have. Think I'll keep it simple and just grab a Knot Sauce. Thanks @IDareT'sHair!! I think your 35/36 will appreciate the K.S.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

divachyk said:


> *Oh yeah, I did like Power to the PrePoo but it wasn't super fantastic to a point where it was a must-have.* Think I'll keep it simple and just grab a Knot Sauce. Thanks!! I think your 35/36 will appreciate the K.S.



@divachyk 
I always follow you to determine how many weeks post we are. 

Yep that Mango Dip would come in handy too right about now.

Yeah, the stuff is just _okay_ (IMO). 

And not something I just have to have.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

BlueRoze Beauty is giving us a Discount Code for the Entire month of June!  (Check the BRB Thread)


----------



## divachyk

@IDareT'sHair  I have to refer to my calendar to remind me how many weeks.....45 weeks, 2 days.


----------



## flyygirlll2

Knot Sauce is the only product that I've tried  and liked from Soultanicals. I bought the Mango Dip and one of the Kink Drink or whatever it's called because I need additional products with slip to help me detangle. @IDareT'sHair  I think we're close to the same weeks post, my last relaxer was on September 30th. Right now I've been using Terra Veda Organix Banana Slip Detangler with their Hair Nectar Spritz which are both excellent but of course I like having options


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@flyygirlll2

Yep.  My last one was September 26th.  

So...we'll have to compare notes. 

Not sure when I'll be relaxing again.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl 

Pulled Out: _Enso Naturals_ Sweet Honey Hibiscus Leave-In Yep. Enso Naturals


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> BlueRoze Beauty is giving us a Discount Code for the Entire month of June!  (Check the BRB Thread)


@IDareT'sHair That's awesome.


----------



## Brownie518

Ltown said:


> Happy Memorial Day weekend ladies! I'm doing absolutely nothing that i was going to do, just being lazy. @Brownie518, Happy Belated Birthday, it's never belated when i falls around a holiday.


Thanks, L!!!

@Ltown


----------



## Brownie518

Hey ladies. I see ya'll taking advantage of all these sales. I wonder what's the largest size of Knot Sauce...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518
I think 16?  Not sure if it comes in 32?

btw: hi gurl.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518
I ended up placing another Hattache order and got another KS.

So, I'll have x3 now.

x1 Regular and x2 of the Berry ones.

ETA: I ended up getting x4 Amla Cleanse from HV


----------



## Brownie518

@IDareT'sHair   Hey!!

They have 32 oz but its showing OOS...35 dollas. You get your ship notice from Claudie yet?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl

I also found my _Enso Naturals_ Blue Malva, Wildflower Honey and Agave Hair Lotion.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518 
Funny you should mention that.....I just heard from her this evening.  Everything will ship tomorrow.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518

Well, at least now you know, you really can get a 32oz KS


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518 
Can you Beweave I still have at least x2 EN products left?


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> Can you Beweave I still have at least x2 EN products left?



Girl I was just sitting here thinking about that whole thing.... I have a shampoo left, that's it. One of my favorites still...


@IDareT'sHair


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> Funny you should mention that.....I just heard from her this evening.  Everything will ship tomorrow.



Nice...i got some new stuff so i can't wait to try everything.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

t@Brownie518

I know re: EN.  I hated finishing up my last Cacao Bark.

That was such a nice line.

So, now I have both of these lotions and will finish them up.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518

I got x2 16oz 3n1 Cleansing Conditioners from Ms. Claudie and a hair Balm.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Welp.
Since I'm home the rest of this week, I'll do a Neem Oil soak for several hours on Wednesday.

Sure it stanks to high heaven, but it works great.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> I got x2 16oz 3n1 Cleansing Conditioners from Ms. Claudie and a hair Balm.


@IDareT'sHair

I got that No Protein conditioner and that new Styling Cream...plus a large Kahve DC and a Normalizing Rinse. 
You love that 3n1, dont you?!?!?!  I don't know if I've tried that one.


----------



## Ltown

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> 
> I also found my _Enso Naturals_ Blue Malva, Wildflower Honey and Agave Hair Lotion.


@IDareT'sHair , wth how old is that? i'm sure it's good alot of natural products do have some preservatives.  You need to have a online product sale!  i have too much myself


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Ltown

Still smells/looks good, so I'm using it! 

I'm so glad to have them.

But I thought I had used the Blue Malva/Honey/Agave Nectar one up.

I was shocked when I found it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518 
I have like x2 of those Large Avocado Intense, x2 Large Khave, a Large jar of Protein Renew and a bottle of reconstructor.
I'm excited to get the 3n1.  Works great.  

Actually, I really could have done w/o making that HV Purchase, but I did.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ltown said:


> *wth how old is that?* i'm sure it's good alot of natural products do have some preservatives.



@Ltown



Hush LT!


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

@IDareT'sHair Hey sis 
I'm glad you to hear that you still have a few Enso stuff; I'll enjoy them vicariously through you.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl

Although I was 'pleasantly' surprised to find it. 

OMGeee Gurl.....Curl.....It's the Stash That NEVER ENDS!

*seriously*


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> 
> Although I was 'pleasantly' surprised to find it.
> 
> OMGeee Gurl.....Curl.....It's the Stash That NEVER ENDS!
> 
> *seriously*


@IDareT'sHair  Sis I know. Last year I sold 4 packs of spring twist hair I got from Hattache. Tell me why I found 4 more packs this weekend when I was rotating things to the front of my stash .
This is why I _really_ need to get it under control.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *Last year I sold 4 packs of spring twist hair I got from Hattache. Tell me why I found 4 more packs this weekend when I was rotating things to the front of my stash* .
> This is why I _really_ need to get it under control.



@curlyhersheygirl

  

That's exactly how I felt when I found that other HH Soft Coconut Marshmallow in the Fridge on Saturday.

Not to mention more EN!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ended up doing a 'tiny' Walgreen Cart. 

@divachyk Finally got the Shine & Hold Mist.  *crosses fangas*

I really need to be done.  I want to pick up those Natures Bounty Gummies B1 G1 Free.  So, I may pop into a Brick & Mortar. 

I wish I could modify my order.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Went to Walgreen's and got the Nature's Bounty HSN Gummies B1 G1 Free.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

I think I have to toss 2 MC terraformas. They're both separated and the cover of one is expanded as if  gas has built up under the cover. The third jar I have is fine for now. All were in the same place in my closet.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl 
Ewww....mine is in the Fridge.  

I might need to take a Peek.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

@IDareT'sHair Girl very gross. 
I hope the ones you have are fine.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl 
I have x1 Large TerraForma and x1 Large Honey DC'er.  I guess I'd better go look uh?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl

So far they both look/smell fine. 

Funny how all my EN held up.  Also HV Sitrinillah (cause I know I had that one a minute).

I may reconsider putting a Dorm Fridge in the Garage.

I had one and returned it.  I should have kept it.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

@IDareT'sHair I also have stuff from way back in 2011 that's still good. I don't even think I had those for more than 6 months. 
This is why I don't like messing with new vendors.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl 
I got my Ship Notice from Ms. Claudie.  Did you?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

*I also have stuff from way back in 2011 that's still good. I don't even think I had those for more than 6 months. 
This is why I don't like messing with new vendors.*[/QUOTE]

@curlyhersheygirl



I still have some of that CJ from AveYou's 40% Flash Sale!


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> I got my Ship Notice from Ms. Claudie.  Did you?


@IDareT'sHair No not yet.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl

I just got the Ship Notification like 20-30 minutes ago.

I just checked out on a Fridge. 

I really need it.  But I bet it is too small.

Right now I hate to go in my Fridge.

Getting all that stuff out of there will be worth it.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

@IDareT'sHair I hear ya sis. With the size of my family, the fridge is for food only. The only hair related item in there is AVJ.

I hope its big enough to hold your stuff.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl
I know some of that stuff will have to stay inside, (no room) but if I can at least relieve my Fridge of the massive amount of Jars of DC'er, I'll be doing good.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl

Smartest Purchase of the entire Memorial Day Weekend!

Wish I woulda' thought about it several dollas' ago!


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

@IDareT'sHair I completely understand. Relocating most of those DC's will also help you feel less overwhelmed by the volume of the stash.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl 
I got this:
http://www.walmart.com/ip/Igloo-2.8-cu-ft-Refrigerator-Black/19895942


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> 
> Smartest Purchase of the entire Memorial Day Weekend!
> 
> Wish I woulda' thought about it several dollas' ago!


@IDareT'sHair Lol I agree. But better late than never.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> I got this:
> http://www.walmart.com/ip/Igloo-2.8-cu-ft-Refrigerator-Black/19895942


@IDareT'sHair That's a good size T. You should be able to fit quite a lot of DC'ers in there.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl 
I don't refrigerate stuff like SM, As I Am and stuff like that. 

Only the delicates and the sensitives


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

@IDareT'sHair Those main stream brands don't need special attention. Its the handmade stuff we have to pay extra attention to.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl

Right. Right.

I'm thinking now about how much space all them durn Liters gone take up. 

But I'll start with all the Jars 1st.

If I can regain some space by getting rid of the Jars, it's worth it.

The Bottles of 'stuff' might have to stay in here.

But as soon as it gets here, them jars are outta here!

I'm just sick of looking at 'em.


----------



## divachyk

@flyygirlll2 and @IDareT'sHair -- I started this post yesterday but never finished it -- old age...

We all need to compare notes and see what's working and what's not. I'm a little ahead of you guys so maybe I can help you when/where needed. Thanks for the recs on the other detanglers F.G.! I'll make a mental note of those. A good over the counter detangler is Cantu for Kids. That's some awesome stuff. Buy it from Sally's and if you hate it, return it.

ETA: I hope you  love it T!!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@divachyk

I finally re-upped and got another Fridge (for my Garage).  Remember I had one a while ago and took it back (thought I didn't/wouldn't really need it).

Yeah...I need it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@divachyk

I'm sure I will.  I like the scent of the Hibiscus & Coconut. 

So, I know 'scent' won't be a problem.

I kept putting it in and taking it out of my Cart.

But, ended up with it. Finally


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

@IDareT'sHair Yeah I think that fridge can hold a lot of jars so that'll help.


----------



## divachyk

@IDareT'sHair, I spritz my hair with it daily - morning & night. My braided hair loves it best. Yeah, that fridge will come in handy. Don't do like me though, let the products freeze ---> they were left unused for so long, along with the fridge was so cold, they froze. All items have thawed just fine (so far) but that's a lot of hassle.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I went out there to adjust 'some' stuff in my Stash to 'prep' before my Fridge comes. 

Even my stuff on my shelving unit is still too much.

I really got to work on some stuff.  Especially since we are tryna' slow it down until BF. 

Right Curly? @curlyhersheygirl

And since I haven't relaxed in a while, I still have a lot of that kind of stuff left too.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@divachyk

Thanks!

I better make sure it's at an even temperature. 

I can put pre-mixed Henna and my Henna packs in the Freezer part.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I'll do a long Neem Oil Soak tomorrow (since I'm still off work).  YAY!

I may Steam with either Sitrinillah or NG's Herbal Blends.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@divachyk 
Right now I'm spritzin' with BelNouvo's Coco Castor Nectar which is absolutely wonderful.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl
Crap!

I forgot about NG's Sale Friday for 5,000 FB Likes!


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

@IDareT'sHair Yeah we have to stay focused. 

I'm not stressing the NG sale too much. Its contingent upon the % and if she releases the pink clay DC


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl

I have a Huge NG Cart.  (All unnecessary)


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl 
*Liters =*
Elucence x2
JessiCurl Shealoe
Curls Coconut Sublime
Oyin Handmade Honey Hemp
Hairveda AcaiPhyto Berry x2 16oz
Hairveda Moist24/7 x2 16oz
Hairveda MoistPRO x2 16oz

*Gallon =*
x4 16oz Amla Cleanse


----------



## flyygirlll2

@divachyk  Terra Veda Organix products have been working well for me in detangling my hair. I just received Soultanicals Mango Dip and one of their spritz ( the name escapes me right now) but I can't wait to try them out. @IDareT'sHair when I moved last year I got rid of my mini fridge which I'm regretting now.

I keep most of the hand made products in the bottom drawers of the fridge and the side. DH was putting groceries away the other day and he opened one of the drawers like 
Lol. I know I need to get it together though


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@flyygirlll2

I had a Fridge and a 'former' member talked me into returning, cause she said I'd only need it in the summer months.

I definitely regret returning it.

Glad I made the re-investment, so I can get some of this stuff out of here.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My Hairveda Shipped!  #YAYHAIRVEDA


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My KJ Naturals "Tingly DC'er' came.  And yaaasssss.....I forgot I even bought that.


----------



## flyygirlll2

@IDareT'sHair I haven't purchased anything from KJ Naturals in a while. While looking through my fridge, I found that I still have the Rosemary Coconut Cream Conditioning mask  I only used it once but it also has tea tree oil in it which I liked for my scalp.

I'm going to get rid of some of the products I haven't used in a while or just aren't working for me. I just asked one of my friends if she wants hair products and she squealed with glee  cause she knows I have too much ish smh lol.

OAN- all my MC stuff is still good thankfully.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@flyygirlll2
Gurl...I totally forgot I bought something from KJ's (1st Purchase ever).

So, did you like the Rosemary Coconut Crème DC'er?

A 'sample' size of the Tingly Oil came with my order.

I just went out and bought a 4oz bottle of that.  Uber Tingly.

ETA: Glad your M:C is okay.  I can't wait until my Fridge gets here.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My Fridge Shipped and is suppose to be here Friday!


----------



## flyygirlll2

@IDareT'sHair yeah I actually liked it as a pre-poo since it helped to alleviate itchy scalp. I also have an Amla /Brahmi shampoo bar, Henna Hearts Gloss bar, and Amla oil from KJ Naturals too. I prefer liquid shampoo so idk if I will end up using them. I remember her being a nice lady. 

The first time I ordered from her, I had an issue with USPS and she called them and she ended up replacing the package.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@flyygirlll2 
Figuring out which DC'ers I'll put into rotation next?  

Probably a couple of Jasmine's?  I have a lot of delicious Summa' scents to try to get through.

Right now using HV's Sitrinillah and NG's Herbal Blends


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@flyygirlll2

Yeah, she doesn't offer that much?

I started to get the Clay Cowash last week when she offered 50% for the 1st 10 Customers.

I couldn't decide between that or another Tingly DC'er, but since I hadn't gotten the 1st order yet, I decided not to.


----------



## flyygirlll2

@IDareT'sHair lol yeah she doesn't have a lot of products but she stays having some type of sale. I haven't felt compelled lately to get anything from her line though.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Using & Absolutely Lovin' my Enso Naturals Lotions:
Sweet Honey & Hibiscus
Blue Malva, Wild Honey & Agave Nectar

Both are so wonderful


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@flyygirlll2 
IKR? I had looked at her line before because of those Ginormous Discounts, but nothing at the time really grabbed me.

I could have sworn when I 1st looked at it a year or two ago, she offered more Products? 

Other than the Tingly DC'er (and Oil) and that Clay Cowash, there's not really that much there. 

Some Bonnets and a few Oils.

Not into 'Poo Bars so I definitely have no interest in those.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> Went to Walgreen's and got the Nature's Bounty HSN Gummies B1 G1 Free.




One day i wss in Shop Rite and these were on sale for 2.99.....i cleared the shelf

@IDareT'sHair


----------



## natura87

Just tried the MisMission Condition Sweet Wild Cherry Aloe Gel. I love it.

Finished a Lush R and B 100g jar.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518
Those "Gummies" are extremely popular.

Hi Girl!

Did you get your Ship Notice from Claudie?


----------



## Brownie518

@IDareT'sHair 

They taste good too...

I havent checked my email. I heard from her the other day though


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518 
They do taste good. 

I had gotten a couple samples in my Walgreen's/CVS order(s). 

I read in the thread you should put them under your tongue for maximum absorption, but I had already eaten them.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518 

Imma work on getting this stash down.  Seriously. 

By BF I want to have a serious 'dent' in my Stash.

I'd like to re-up on a couple Marie Dean DC'ers, but couldn't justify it right now.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> They do taste good.
> 
> I had gotten a couple samples in my Walgreen's/CVS order(s).
> I read in the thread you should put them under your tongue for maximum absorption, but I had already eaten them.


----------



## Ltown

IDareT'sHair said:


> I went out there to adjust 'some' stuff in my Stash to 'prep' before my Fridge comes.
> 
> Even my stuff on my shelving unit is still too much.
> 
> I really got to work on some stuff.  Especially since we are tryna' slow it down until BF.
> 
> Right Curly? @curlyhersheygirl
> 
> And since I haven't relaxed in a while, I still have a lot of that kind of stuff left too.


@IDareT'sHair , you are cute and funny! I thought you always had a fridge and maybe we talked about it years ago. I keep all my products in my garage fridge especially new and unused. The others are under the sink in bathroom. I'm clean that out and send some to sister i don't have liters but too much especially stuff i don't like and kept buying like shea moisture curl smoothie. In my hair journey as @divachyk said i found what works and not, but being natural i have products for straight/curly. Keeping my hair condition i don't have to used as much oils/butters even in the winter and i'm trying to use less for skin purpose although i use hair wrap things sometimes get through. Work it out sister, go on a no buy for real until BF you can do it!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ltown said:


> *Work it out sister, go on a no buy for real until BF you can do it!*



@Ltown

Thank You!

Yeah, I did buy a Fridge several years ago and returned it, before even taking it out of the box

Excited about getting mine tomorrow and getting it all set-up.

Even though it's a decent size, I already know it won't be large enough for everything.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl

What's Up Curl-Gurl? 

So far, I am liking this Siamese Twist Invigorating Hair Pomade. 

I'll see what's up after she re-opens.  (new vendor)


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Ltown
> 
> Thank You!
> 
> Yeah, I did buy a Fridge several years ago and returned it, before even taking it out of the box
> 
> Excited about getting mine tomorrow and getting it all set-up.
> 
> Even though it's a decent size,* I already know it won't be large enough for everything*.


@IDareT'sHair That's ok sis. You're not storing stuff indefinitely so it's large enough to hold the stuff while you're using other stuff. That will help you stay on track and not stressed about stuff going bad before you get to use it.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> 
> What's Up Curl-Gurl?
> 
> So far, I am liking this Siamese Twist Invigorating Hair Pomade.
> 
> I'll see what's up after she re-opens.  (new vendor)


Not much; just staying cool in this heat.

Keep me posted. I've had my eye on some of those butters but butters last forever here.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> Not much; just staying cool in this heat.
> 
> *Keep me posted. I've had my eye on some of those butters but butters last forever here.*



@curlyhersheygirl


I can't beweave anything last forever in that house FULL of PJ's!

What are your Family's Favs? 

Lotions, DC'ers, R/O's, Oils, Cremes?


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

@IDareT'sHair Here the favs are Dc's, R/O's, oils and lotions. Creams and butters are tricky. If they are too dense or insufficiently whipped, they won't work well for us.

Most times I read the ingredients and get interested only to buy it and no one likes it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl 
That's one reason I absolutely could not justify buying that Marie Dean until I get some other stuff used up.

I ended up selling my entire Marie Dean Stash for a song & a dance because the person was low on DC'ers and I had no idea when I'd ever get to all of it or any of it for that matter.

So it was 'good' for me that I couldn't figure out the Sale.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> Here the favs are Dc's, R/O's, oils and lotions. *Creams and butters are tricky. If they are too dense or insufficiently whipped, they won't work well for us.
> 
> Most times I read the ingredients and get interested only to buy it and no one likes it.*



@curlyhersheygirl 

I'm glad they are liking the new Hydratherma Crème.

I told you they some little PJ-Snobs! 

And Hmph.  I ain't mad at 'em.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

@IDareT'sHair For me it was the fact that I only needed a backup for the vanilla repair; we're using the last 16oz jar right now. But I have other protein DC'ers in my stash and on the way so I wouldn't get to that anytime soon. The MD stuff we're using and in my stash now are from a flash sale she had in '13. It made no sense purchasing anything from her now.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> 
> I'm glad they are liking the new Hydratherma Crème.
> 
> I told you they* some little PJ-Snobs*!
> 
> And Hmph.  I ain't mad at 'em.


@IDareT'sHair They sure are. Always telling me what to repurchase and what to send to their grandma .
They almost had a fit when I told them APB was reformulating the conditioners early this year 
They're something else.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> @IDareT'sHair For me it was the fact that I only needed a backup for the vanilla repair; we're using the last 16oz jar right now. But I have other protein DC'ers in my stash and on the way so I wouldn't get to that anytime soon. *The MD stuff we're using and in my stash now are from a flash sale she had in '13. It made no sense purchasing anything from her now.*



@curlyhersheygirl

Even though I practically 'gave it away' the Poster was an M-D STANS and I knew she would use it right away. 

So, it went to a good home.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> * They sure are. Always telling me what to repurchase and what to send to their grandma .
> They almost had a fit when I told them APB was reformulating the conditioners early this year
> They're something else.*



@curlyhersheygirl

Geezus!  What they know about some Product Formulation changes?????


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

@IDareT'sHair Right? They were afraid the new formulation wouldn't work as well for them; the stan for APB stuff.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl 
This summer I hope to knock out most (if not all) of my Jasmine. 

Even if I want to use something else, Imma stick to Jasmine to see how many I can get gone.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> Right? They were afraid the new formulation wouldn't work as well for them; *the stan for APB stuff.*



@curlyhersheygirl 
And no they won't be STANS-ING for a Product Line!......


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> And no they won't be STANS-ING for a Product Line!......


@IDareT'sHair


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl

They a Mess!

I bet they get as excited as you do when a new package of products arrives


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> This summer I hope to knock out most (if not all) of my Jasmine.
> 
> Even if I want to use something else, Imma stick to Jasmine to see how many I can get gone.


@IDareT'sHair I'm trying to knock out the MC stuff I have in my stash. We really enjoyed the honey marshmallow DC that you sent and I bought two 18oz jars from boss bag so I put one in rotation.

It seems like the ones from boss bag is alot thinner in consistency than the 8oz you sent so we may use those up faster.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> 
> They a Mess!
> 
> I bet they get as excited as you do when a new package of products arrives


@IDareT'sHair They sure do, especially my daughter.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl 

Seriously, I'm glad you started them all off with Healthy Hair Care practices.

That's a good thing.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> I'm trying to knock out the MC stuff I have in my stash. *We really enjoyed the honey marshmallow DC that you sent and I bought two 18oz jars from boss bag so I put one in rotation.*
> 
> *It seems like the ones from boss bag is alot thinner in consistency than the 8oz you sent so we may use those up faster*.



@curlyhersheygirl 
I really like that DC'er.  

I got a Jar too (from Boss Bag).  I hope it still performs well.

I'm sure the kids well let us know.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> 
> Seriously, I'm glad you started them all off with Healthy Hair Care practices.
> 
> That's a good thing.


@IDareT'sHair Thanks sis. Growing up my grandmother did my hair until I was 17 and then I went to salons which I continued doing until '09. I knew nothing about taking care of my own hair so I'm really proud that 
I'm able to empower them so they can take care of their hair themselves.

The boys are also enjoying seeing more guys doing YT videos; now they don't feel as strange lol


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> I really like that DC'er.
> 
> I got a Jar too (from Boss Bag).  I hope it still performs well.
> 
> I'm sure the kids well let us know.


DS told me it gave the same results but he had to use more due to the thinner consistency


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl

Yeah, same with me. 

My mother did my hair until age 16 and then I went to the Salons until 2008.

So we practically had the same Journey.

I knew absolutely nothing about doing my own hair. 

It's great you did that.

I was always mad I never learned how to self-relax. 

That's something I should have learned.

I'm glad DS said the Honey Marshmallow (while thinner) still performs well.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl 
I'm still holdin' on to my last jar of Fleurtzy.  

After I run through some of this Jasmine, I'll get on some of the other stuff I've been holdin' on to.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

@IDareT'sHair Don't feel too bad about it, that was the culture during our growing years. Visiting the salons and barber shops was a rite of passage. Today it's all about DIY and self empowerment. The upside is that we decided to change with the times.; it's never too late to learn something new.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> I'm still holdin' on to my last *jar of Fleurtzy*.
> 
> After I run through some of this Jasmine, I'll get on some of the other stuff I've been holdin' on to.



@IDareT'sHair 

That's a great plan of attack you have there.

I miss this DC'er. Someone on FB asked her to sell them the recipe


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl

My Claudie is Out For Delivery! 

My Hairveda should be here tomorrow or at least by Saturday (even though I didn't need it).

I'm sure my 2nd Hattache order is here or should be here.  Refrig coming tomorrow.

So, I guess everything will be coming all at once.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> @IDareT'sHair
> 
> That's a great plan of attack you have there.
> 
> I miss this DC'er. *Someone on FB asked her to sell them the recipe *



@curlyhersheygirl



Gurl....Folks got some Nerve

*cough*

Um....I would tell you to stay on top of that, but I know I ain't makin' nothin'.

I ain't about that Life.  I'm good to boil water for Tea.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> 
> 
> 
> Gurl....Folks got some Nerve
> 
> *cough*
> 
> Um....I would tell you to stay on top of that, but *I know I ain't makin' nothin'*.
> 
> I ain't about that Life.  I'm good to boil water for Tea.


@IDareT'sHair Me either


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl

Ain't nobody tryna' do alladat. 

If I were her, I wouldn't sell nothin'. 

She could make a comeback & get paid.

I know you and I would be  tryna' place our orders


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl 
I'm lovin' that BelNouvo Spritz (Coco Castor Nectar). 

The 'kids' don't use too many Spritz/Sprays do they?...

Lawd....Now I'm askin' what the kids are using!.....


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl 
I saw you bought a couple Deman's. 

Have you or did you try the TEK Brush(es)?  I'm loving the TEK Brush for removing sheds/knots/tangles.


----------



## blackviolet

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> I saw you bought a couple Deman's.
> 
> Have you or did you try the TEK Brush(es)?  I'm loving the TEK Brush for removing sheds/knots/tangles.



Hi T,

I'm thinking of trying this, where'd you get yours?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@blackviolet

TJ Maxx.  It was on Clearance for either $10-12 Also check Marshall's

I also got an identical one made by BASS.

You should try to get your hands on one.  I think you'll    it


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@blackviolet

Don't forget to check Marshall's too.


----------



## flyygirlll2

@divachyk today I used the Kera Minerals DC mixed with Bekura YAM with no heat for an hour and so far I love it. My hair felt soft and hydrated after rinsing. I'm under the dryer now with a ponytail roller set.

Still waiting on my 2nd Hattache order. USPS is playing with my emotions


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@flyygirlll2

My 2nd Hattache should be here too.

I'm also expecting several additional packages.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Ugh I miss multi-quote
@IDareT'sHair Re: fluertzy I agree. Once the boys get older she may decide to re-open and then both of us will be first in line for those DC'ers.

The kids don't use spritz very often so I rarely purchase them. I received a sample from Jakeala that they liked so I'll pick up one of those and the new refresher from APB when next I order.
I've never purchased from Belnouvo so I'll keep that in mind should I make a future Hattache purchase.

I purchased those two paddle brushes because I couldn't find the Tek brush at my TJ Maxx or Marshalls. One of DD's friends recommended it to her to help her with detangling her hair on wash day.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @flyygirlll2
> 
> My 2nd Hattache should be here too.
> 
> I'm also expecting several additional packages.


@IDareT'sHair I received one of my Walgreens order today. The other one should be here tomorrow.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl 
I wonder if it was the Jakeala Green Tea Hair Oil?  That's lovely.

Regarding Mr. BelNouvo - The JBCO & HBCO DC'er is all that.


----------



## flyygirlll2

@IDareT'sHair  I did receive my Caruso Steam Rollers today so at least that's something.  When I last checked USPS, it showed that my Hattache package should arrive today.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

@IDareT'sHair  Not sure what it was and I believe they finished it.

Just saw on FB that NG will be releasing the pink clay DC'er tomorrow during the sale.
Now it's just to see what the % will be.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My:
Claudie's
Walgreen's
Hattache 2nd order

ALL Came today!


----------



## Ltown

Good morning PJs'  Just want to remind Shea moisture lovers Walgreen sales in Sat but CVS is having B1G1 starting Sunday and don't forget if they don't have our product get rain checks.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

@IDareT'sHair The NG sale is on code FANS40. I was indecisive about getting the new pink clay DC because i have so many DC's that all the 16oz sizes were gone within minutes. I'm not sure if she'll post more but I just got the plantain LI


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl 
I completely forgot about the NG Sale. 

So, that was a pleasant surprise this a.m.

I got what I wanted (but not needed). 

I did get the Guava Pre-Rx.  It sounded good.  And a couple Scalp Balms.

I better email Brownie and remind her.

BRB!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl

For some reason this site keeps locking up on me and I have to keep shutting down and tryna' get back in.

Super Frustrating.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Wonder what time my Fridge will get here?

Should be fun. *not*


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> 
> For some reason this site keeps locking up on me and I have to keep shutting down and tryna' get back in.
> 
> Super Frustrating.


@IDareT'sHair Very frustrating. It keeps happening to me as well


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl
I'll be glad when they work all the kinks out.

Guess I'll Steam/DC with Sitrinillah tomorrow?

I may Pre-Rx with SD's SWII mixed with Jakeala in the a.m. to try to finish that jar up.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

@IDareT'sHair I'll be DC'ing with MC honey marshmallow mixed with some rhassoul clay


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl
I actually dreaded opening that last box from Sally (x4 As I Am) Coconut Cowash and x3 "Stay On" Satin Caps.

I should be real good until BF.

So tell me why I was  just over in KJ Naturals tryna' make a 50% Cart.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl 
My Fridge is out for Delivery!

I wonder if I should do a "Quick Count" of Jarred DC'ers?  (Just for inventory purposes).


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> I actually dreaded opening that last box from Sally (x4 As I Am) Coconut Cowash and x3 "Stay On" Satin Caps.
> 
> I should be real good until BF.
> 
> So tell me why I was  just over in KJ Naturals tryna' make a *50%* Cart.


@IDareT'sHair  That's the reason


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

@IDareT'sHair Oo cool. Just in time for the weekend. 
I would definitely do a quick count..... for inventory purposes


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl

I feel like pulling all that mess out of there now!  

My main concern is I will still have a lot of Butters/Pomades/Bottles that may not fit in there.

I would be pleasantly surprised if everything fits.  That would be a dream.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl
I'm excited about reclaiming my Fridge again.

For it's true intensive purposes.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl

That's right. 50% will get you every time.  

But the shipping was like $8.50 for x2 items.

Huge Deterrent.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

@IDareT'sHair  I can only imagine. I'm really glad that you'll be able to do that.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl

Wonder what Imma find when I start pullin' that mess out?


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> 
> That's right. 50% will get you every time.
> 
> But the shipping was like $8.50 for x2 items.
> 
> Huge Deterrent.


@IDareT'sHair  Urg I hate that. High shipping costs are the worst. At least it helps us stay on track.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> 
> Wonder what Imma find when I start pullin' that mess out?


@IDareT'sHair I'm waiting to hear myself. I'm sure you'll find some oldie but goodie.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl 
Probably just a bunch of Multiples.  But I was truly 'shocked' when I found that EN.

I'm not expecting any surprises.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl

Yep. 

High Shipping Costs will definitely put the Brakes on a Good Haul.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

@IDareT'sHair It sure does. In some cases it just negates the deal.

Speaking of high shipping BRB refunded $1 due to her using a flat rate envelope. 
I'm not sure if someone emailed her regarding shipping cost but I received an email stating that flat rate envelopes are now an option.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

@IDareT'sHair I just got my shipping notice from Claudie.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl 

I just found a Guava Pre-Poo (NG).  I need to try to change my order (already)


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

@IDareT'sHair Oh boy. What will you get instead?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl

BRB know they need to do something about their shipping.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl
I asked for another Cleansing Conditioner


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

@IDareT'sHair Yup and everyone else that doesn't use flat rate shipping. Once it's shipping to the US flat rate boxes or envelopes should be used.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> I asked for another Cleansing Conditioner


@IDareT'sHair The pink mimosa one or something else.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl

I already had the Pink Mimosa. 

I asked for either Island Naturals or the Coconut Water .

I looked at the Plantain.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

@IDareT'sHair Oh Ok. Those cleansing conditioners are really nice.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl 

Too much to choose from.  I looked at those Scalp Exfoliators.  I have the Espresso one.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl

I didn't see any 'surprises' Just a bunch of Duplicates and other stuff. 

I have some MHC I kept forgetting about, so I guess that was a 'surprise'

And maybe Brown Butter Beauty's Babbasu DC'er and Obia's Babbasu D'ers (x2 of each).


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl

NG will make the change for me.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl
Multiples:
CJ Curl Rehab/Deep Fix
Sweet Nature By Eddie's Silk Aminos
L.A.C.E. Bramhi
MyHoneyChild Honey Mask
Jasmine Bath & Beauty
b.a.s.k./Bekura (Cacao Bark, YAM, Whiskey & Vanilla)
Brown Butter Beauty Babbasu DC'er
DB Deep Conditioning Mask
Karen's Body Beautiful
Claudie's (Khave, Avocado Intense, Protein Renew)
Obia's Babbasu


----------



## IDareT'sHair

While the new Fridge gives me _a little relief_, (not much) I still got a boatload of mess. 

I will be on it.


----------



## flyygirlll2

@IDareT'sHair lol I just made two bags full of products to give to my friend.. But giiiiirl I still have a lot of products left smh


----------



## IDareT'sHair

flyygirlll2 said:


> *lol I just made two bags full of products to give to my friend.. But giiiiirl I still have a lot of products left smh *



@flyygirlll2 
And more on the way.


----------



## flyygirlll2

@IDareT'sHair  that too


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@flyygirlll2
I would love not to buy anything until BF.

But realistically speaking, I know that won't happen.

I want some BRB if the price is right (including shipping)


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

@IDareT'sHair That multiples list looks .


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl

I stuffed that Po' Little Fridge to capacity.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl

What you using next Wash Day Curl?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl

My Hairveda should be here tomorrow (x4 Amla Cleanse)


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My Cathy Howse (UBH) Shipped 16oz DC'er.  I think it's suppose to be here Tuesday.


----------



## flyygirlll2

@IDareT'sHair yeah I really need Jesus to be a fence between me and my credit card smh lol. I actually didn't end up purchasing anything from the NG sale, so baby steps


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@flyygirlll2 
You having one of those Geeezus take the Wheel moments......


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> 
> What you using next Wash Day Curl?


I used BRB strawberry hibiscus. This performed more like a RO than a DC. I got good moisture but not to the level that i expect from a DC. It is very runny so I thought it should be in a bottle and not a jar. This one would not be a repurchase for me.

I also used the NG curly styler to twist my hair and I didn't get any of the issues the kids reported. It absorbed into my hair nicely and didn't leave a white cast. I'll have to ask them to list exactly what they did to see of they applied too much or if it doesn't play with particular products.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl

Hey Curl Swirl!

I've never wanted to try BRB's Strawberry Hibiscus because it didn't get that great of reviews.

They weren't even 'mixed'.  I think mostly negative, so I was never interested in that one.

I used a sample of ST'icals Conditioning Curl Supreme and I must say I actually like it.

Durn ST'icals! 

And of course Hattache is out of that.  There were several ST'icals products I was looking at (for) and all of them were OOS on Hattache.

I did put in a 'Reminder Notification' when they are back in stock = Moroccan Silky, Molasses Reconstruct and Berry Dip Detangling Slip.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

@IDareT'sHair ST is a very solid line. I just couldn't deal with their issues.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl 
Must admit, I wasn't afraid to go into my Fridge today (although I still have way too much stuff still in my house Fridge), having those larger jars 12-16 ozers out of the way, was refreshing.

I kept most of the Jasmine in here so I can begin using it.  (After I finish up Stirinillah & NG's Herbal Blends (since they are both open).

I still have a jar of Tiiva I need to use.  (Yep, I said it...Tiiva).  I happen to like it.  Got it from AveYou. 

Not sure if that particular vendor still has a site?  But I can get it from AveYou so I'm good.

I also like their Green Tea Lotion, although I don't have any of that right now.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl

Me either Curly!  They got on my Nerves waaayyyy too many times.

I told Hattache, I could wait up to 6 months for the Back In Stock Notice.

Which would put us right in time for BF  *see Curly, I'm thinking ahead*


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

@IDareT'sHair That's great. You've mentioned some names I haven't heard in a long time.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> 
> Me either Curly!  They got on my Nerves waaayyyy too many times.
> 
> I told Hattache, I could wait up to 6 months for the Back In Stock Notice.
> 
> Which would put us right in time for BF  *see Curly, I'm thinking ahead*


@IDareT'sHair Lol good thinking sis.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl

Yeah, Tiiva is a definite "throwback" but I do enjoy that Coffee & Capaucau (sp) DC'er and the Green Tea Hair Lotion.

When (if) I make an AveYou Cart for anything, I'll restock on those two.  I'm glad it's still available.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl

Are you still using anything from Ynobe Shops?  I see you posted that Sale.

And Yasssss.....I made a Cart! 

For the Pre-Poo Rx and the Honey DC'er.

I didn't check out though.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

@IDareT'sHair I'm still using and loving the amla and nettle DC and the silky Shea butter. I haven't repurchased anything from her in awhile because I'm trying to get the stash under control.

I post any sales I see on FB. She's been having some good deal a lately.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl 
I seriously looked at the Pre-Poo and the new Honey/Molasses DC'er.  (Forgot the name)


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@flyygirlll2 
My Neo-Cell Collagen came today.  Not sure when Imma start taking it?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl
I thought I was finished and then started makin' AveYou Carts & thangs.  

Didn't check out though and moved everything to a Wish-List.

I gotta tell ya' Mrs. C, I'm really enjoying these Enso Lotions.

Should I finish them or save them?  I have about a little over 1/2 bottle each?


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

@IDareT'sHair That's a tough one. Part of me says save it since you can't repurchase but the other part says use it.

I think you should use it sparingly until it's gone. What you think?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl

Gurl, I was honestly 'sad' when I finished up that Cacao Bark DC'er and happy when I found these two. (Barely used).

I thought EN was just a distant memory until I found these.

I know I'll feel the same way about Jasmine and Fleurtzy which is probably WHY I still have them.

At least with Jasmine I have a few............but Fleurtzy.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl

My Real "Old" Stuff that Imma miss like Crazy:
Jasmine
Fleurtzy
Hairitage Hydrations
Afroveda Ashlii Amla (and other AV products)


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

@IDareT'sHair I know what you mean.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl
Imma be givin' the Lotions a run for their money this summer. 

I don't have many (well..maybe I do), but I know I'll blow straight through them.

Oh and another one the "Old" Stuff Line Up:
A couple Bear Fruit Hair Lotions (at least I think I 'still' might have those).


----------



## IDareT'sHair

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> 
> *My Real "Old" Stuff that Imma miss like Crazy:
> Jasmine
> Fleurtzy
> Hairitage Hydrations
> Afroveda Ashlii Amla (and other AV products)*



@curlyhersheygirl  FYI


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

@IDareT'sHair Those are some real good lines.

Lotions are easy to use up especially in the summer.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl 
Pssst.....What the kids be using in the Summa'?....

*takin' notes*


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl

Here are somma' my Lotions I'll be using this Summer:
SSI Coco Crème/SSI Cranberry
BFH Espresso & BFH Saaede
HH Coconut Marshmallow HH Liquid Cake Batter
HTN Growth Lotion HTN Protein Balance L-I
M:C Goji Silk
Knot Sauce (Berry & Jazzberry)*will save regular for Fall
HQS Greeseless Moisture
Hair Dew (will try to save for Fall)

What Lotions you got?

Will also use APB's Cremes.  I'd like to pick up some APB Lotions if I run low.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

@IDareT'sHair 
CJ smoothing lotion
HV whipped ends
SSI buriti
APB pudding & hair lotion
Oyin hair dew


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> @IDareT'sHair
> CJ smoothing lotion
> *HV whipped ends*
> SSI buriti
> APB pudding & hair lotion
> Oyin hair dew



@curlyhersheygirl

Excellent for Summer. 

I meant to tell you re: BRB the Manuka Honey Conditioner gets great reviews.  Have you tried that?

While I'm talmbout that, I think I have some BRB Coconut Lotion.  So, that will go on my Summer List. (if I have it)


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

@IDareT'sHair 
I want to get more of SSI lotions.

I think I have some HH and BRB lotions in the stash.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

@IDareT'sHair I didn't purchase that one. I may get one if the sale is good.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl

I think I can blow through a bunch of Lotions. 

I definitely need and can use the Moisture.

Might pick up some DB Coconut Lemongrass Transitioning too (if I need it).


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

@IDareT'sHair DB's hair milk is very nice too


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl

You mean like the Peach Kernel Daily Conditioning L-I?

I put the Coco Bean Curl Crème in an AY Cart and also a Donna Marie Moisture Whip (never tried either).


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

@IDareT'sHair Yes the peach kernal. That's really nice.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl
I also threw some CR Cranberry Cocktail Lotion in my AY Cart.

I had that before, and it was really nice.

But that was before she went "Mainstream" tho'


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

@IDareT'sHair I never had that one. Let me know how it is


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl

It 'use to' be really good.  If I have to pick up more Lotions, I will make sure the CR Cranberry is on my list.

I should be able to get through the entire Summer with the ones I already have on hand.

It will give me a chance to try & use up SSI's Coco Crème.  I've been having that a minute.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl

I should be able to get through quite a few lotions from now until September.  I'll keep at least 3 on rotation.

Also, some lighter whipped crèmes.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl  I forgot until I read @divachyk post in the "Weekend Hair Plans" that I also have:

Purabody Naturals Murmuru Lotion  *smh*


----------



## divachyk

Forgot just how much I love (loved) PB MM @IDareT'sHair


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@divachyk

I love that one too! 

I wish I would have 'thought' to pick up another bottle when I did those x2 Hattache Purchases.  I should have re-upped. 

I only have x1.


----------



## Brownie518

Hey ladies!!


----------



## Brownie518

I was out all day and missed that nice NG sale  My cart is heavy, too..i sure needed that 40!!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

YO, YO, YO!  What's Up BrownieB

Did you get your Naturelle Grow?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518 
Ooops!  Nevermind Girl......


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> Ooops!  Nevermind Girl......


@IDareT'sHair 

Girl.......I would have torn it up, too...oh well, probably for the best 

What you doin? I"m at  work...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518 
Chillin'.

I was off all week.  Dreading going back on Monday.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518
I was snatching up that 40% so fast I bought something I just bought!

Had to convo her to ask her to change it.  *smh*


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> *I was snatching up that 40% so fast I bought something I just bought*!
> 
> Had to convo her to ask her to change it.  *smh*



LOL!!! There is so much I want from her right now...it's a shame. First on my list is that Plantain leave in and that JBCO DC. I might grab those this week. I have to go thru my stash, see if there's anything I actually need to reup on (doubtful!!!)

@IDareT'sHair


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518
That was nice of her to do 40%.


----------



## flyygirlll2

@IDareT'sHair I've heard of Neo Cell Collagen but never purchased. Right now I'm mainly taking vitamin D and L-Cysteine per Komaza's reccomendation. I've been forgetting to take the Phytophenere vitamins.

I received my second Hattache order of the Bel Neuvo (sp?)  Coco Castor Nectar and SSI Beruti Hair Milk. I'll most likely use them next week since I flat ironed my hair yesterday, it has already started to revert 
I went to a wedding earlier today and my brother told me I looked like an extra from Lion King since my hair poofed up smh.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

flyygirlll2 said:


> *I received my second Hattache order of the Bel Neuvo (sp?)  Coco Castor Nectar and SSI Beruti Hair Milk. I'll most likely use them next week since I flat ironed my hair yesterday, it has already started to revert
> I went to a wedding earlier today and my brother told me I looked like an extra from Lion King since my hair poofed up smh.*


 
@flyygirlll2 
Lemme know what you think about Coco Castor Nectar.  Tell Your Bro to Hursh!


----------



## flyygirlll2

@IDareT'sHair I will let you know after I use it, hopefully it works for me. My brother is a mess lol. It was an outdoor wedding and it was very humid. Lesson learned. Straight hair and hot weather= No ma'am


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@flyygirlll2

Are you close to using anything up?


----------



## flyygirlll2

@IDareT'sHair I'm almost done with using SSI Curl Moist, Nexxus Humectress, Milcreek Keratin conditioner, Keracare Humecto, and Vatika Frosting.

I did finish using DE Honey Creme Moisture Retention Shampoo. I have backup for that and the Vatika Frosting. I don't have backups for any of the other ones.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@flyygirlll2

How was the SSI Curl Moist?


----------



## flyygirlll2

@IDareT'sHair SSI  Curl Moist was ok. I used it after a protein treatment mixed with YAM. I'm not sure if it was the combination or what but my hair didn't feel too hydrated afterwards. 

Interestingly enough, Kera Minerals mixed with YAM was a hit  I did clarify my hair before using the Kera minerals as opposed to when I used the Curl Moist. I'll have to use it again before giving a final verdict.

I forgot to mention that I used up SSI Moisture Riche too, that too was just ok for my hair and not a repurchase. I love her leave ins and that Coco Argan Conditioner,  but so far her DC's are just ok for my hair.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@flyygirlll2

I have:
Banana Brulee
Fortifying
Avocado

I do need to eventually re-up on Okra Winfrey.  The scent of Riche got on my Nerves.

I'll wait on the Coco Argan.


----------



## flyygirlll2

@IDareT'sHair I've never tried Banna Brulee, Fortifying, or Okra Winfrey.  I've tried the Avocado conditioner but didn't care for it. I'd like to try the Okra Winfrey. Right now I'm mainly using Komaza's Protein Strengthener every two weeks since it was recommended from the analysis.

Lol, I can't even remember what the Riche smelled like. I finished it a while back. I was mixing it with Keracare Humecto just to finish it quickly.

ETA- The Coco Argan is the only conditioner I've tried so far from her line that impressed me.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

flyygirlll2 said:


> *Lol, I can't even remember what the Riche smelled like.* I finished it a while back. I was mixing it with Keracare Humecto just to finish it quickly.



@flyygirlll2 
Didn't care for that scent at all. 

Sold them quickly.


----------



## Beamodel

Hi ladies...

I've been lurking mostly lately. Since I'm clueless on what to do with my hair, I don't seem to have much to say.

I used up NG Protein Free Marshmallow Root. It has nice slip but not moisturizing enough for me. This is like my 3rd jar I've had. I won't be repurchasing.

NG products don't seem to really wow me. I just got in on her 40% off sale. I got the Indian Pink DC along with the Plaintain Leave in, hoping to like them or my DS hair like them.

Still stretching my relaxer. I will be a full 6mths post in about two weeks. Not sure when I'm relaxing still. The volume from my new growth verses my straggly relaxed strands and ridiculous.

I do not want to be natural. I love the ease of straight hair. I do not want to be a straight hair natural either because I'm not a fan of consistently apying heat to my hair.

I think I prefer the texlaxed route. Just knocking some of the curl pattern out. I wish I would have switched up to this route sooner.

I'm gradually trimming my bone straight relaxed hair away.


----------



## flyygirlll2

@Beamodel I understand where you're coming from.  This started out as a stretch and now I'm already 8 months post  lol. I don't neccesarily have the desire to relax. I'm toying with the idea of transitioning but the ssk's and the 2 hour detangling sessions are working my nerves. I did start textlaxing last year but the inconsistent results and variying textures bother me.

I love straight hair and the ease of it too, but I don't want to flat iron all the time either cause it's time consuming. I am between a rock and a hard place  with my hair. I'm still getting used to incorporating what Komaza recommended. I just cut another inch off last night out of frustration which is never good but I felt better afterwards though lol.

Speaking of NG, the DC's I've tried did nothing for my hair. I ended up discarding them. I was tempted to try other products from her line during the sale but I passsed.


----------



## divachyk

@Beamodel @flyygirlll2 I'd love to have some of this kink knocked out but texlaxing generates such inconsistent results. I tried texlaxing before I stopped relaxing and my hair looked like bone straight hair tbh. Like when it is wet, it has no texture whatsoever. 

I have a few empties (small victory)
SM Coconut & Hibiscus Moisture Mist
Kera Minerals


----------



## flyygirlll2

@divachyk mine just looked like I never relaxed it. When wet, it's kinky/curly/straight which I hate. I feel like cutting my hair the most when I see it wet due to the stark differences.


----------



## divachyk

That texture will help you as you transition I would think @flyygirlll2 

@IDareT'sHair, my new technique is working thus far. I will see what happens come wash day this week though. Keep you posted.

I'm due for some trips soon...I shall not buy product like a crazy woman!


----------



## flyygirlll2

@divachyk that's what I thought at first but I still battle with tangles and those pesky ssk's. I'm trying to find a routine to help lessen wash days, it's just way too time consuming.

I was taking to my friend who happens to be natural, and when I told her how long it takes me from start to finish she just said " Girl, I would surrender at this point, ain't no way!" Lol


----------



## Beamodel

@flyygirlll2 
@divachyk 

I'm glad I'm not the only one trying to figure out what to do then. It's so frustrating I'm getting annoyed. I wear my hair in a pony tail every day simply because I'm not sure how or when I want to proceed with it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Beamodel @divachyk @flyygirlll2 

I think we are all at some sort of 'crossroads' or at least on Relaxer Hiatus.  It's been since September 26 for me, and I have no idea or time frame for T/U'ing up. 

One saving grace for me is I'm under a wig.

OT: I have some APB Hair & Body Buttas' sitting in a Cart.  Will probably hit PayNah before the Sale ends.


----------



## Beamodel

@IDareT'sHair 

I wish I could get into the wigs. I tried and it's not really me. I bought several of them too. 

I might get a sew in (something I haven't had in about 15 years) or just install braids until I figure my hair out. 

I am enjoying my curl pattern though.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Will finish up KV's Crème Brulee Blackberry/Vanilla (soon). 

No back up.  Definite repurchase tho' at some point.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Beamodel

I know what you mean.  It does take some getting use to.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Truthfully this break has been nice not having to worry about over/under processing, inconsistent results, the next touch up etc......

So far, it has been a good break for me.  My routine has remained the same x2 per week.

@flyygirlll2 @Beamodel


----------



## flyygirlll2

@IDareT'sHair  like @Beamodel I've tried one wig and threw it off after like not even an hour on lol. I don't do weaves and I've never had braids. I'm just wearing it in a bun.

I might look into getting braids but I'm not sure yet... Decisions, decisions.


----------



## divachyk

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Beamodel
> 
> I know what you mean.  It does take some getting use to.


Boi but when you do @Beamodel, you really stop caring that ppl know it's a wig and just press on with your life as per the usual. You will become addicted to buy wigs. Wait, that was me. Lol


----------



## flyygirlll2

@IDareT'sHair yes, I agree. I've stretched my relaxers before but not for this long. Some of my family members are already asking what's going on with my hair and offering their opinions  

I'm just trucking along until further notice at this point.


----------



## Beamodel

flyygirlll2 said:


> @IDareT'sHair  like @Beamodel I've tried one wig and threw it off after like not even an hour on lol. I don't do weaves and I've never had braids. I'm just wearing it in a bun.
> 
> I might look into getting braids but I'm not sure yet... Decisions, decisions.




@flyygirlll2 
See this is me. Do you get bored with buns? I'm so tired of pony tails. I'm not really a weave girl either but I do love braids. 

I'm so confused on what to do with my hair. I wish it was an easy choice.


----------



## Beamodel

divachyk said:


> Boi but when you do @Beamodel, you really stop caring that ppl know it's a wig and just press on with your life as per the usual. You will become addicted to buy wigs. Wait, that was me. Lol



@divachyk 
Lol. I tried to get into it. My friends kept telling me I'm wasting money and I kept saying nah.  I'm gonna wear them and I don't smh. 

The only weave I feel comfortable with it braids.


----------



## Beamodel

flyygirlll2 said:


> @IDareT'sHair yes, I agree. I've stretched my relaxers before but not for this long. Some of my family members are already asking what's going on with my hair and offering their opinions
> 
> I'm just trucking along until further notice at this point.



My family is most likely waiting for me to be natural. Some thought I already was due to how long my hair is. But quickly and shocked when I say I'm relaxed. Then they want to know how I got my relaxed hair that long etc. @flyygirlll2


----------



## flyygirlll2

@Beamodel I do get bored with buns all the time but my problem is I'm style challenged lol. I only wear my hair out or do something nice with it for  special occasions only. 

I've recieved a few negative comments, more so from the older folks since they're very old school when it comes to hair. I'm known as the one with  a lot of hair that does nothing with it.


----------



## Brownie518

Hey girls. I'm at work and just ordered a gallon of Knot Sauce, some Can't Believe It's Knot Butta, Knot So Fast Kink Drink, and Curl Supreme Conditioning Dream...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> Hey girls. I'm at work and just *ordered a gallon of Knot Sauce,* some Can't Believe It's Knot Butta, Knot So Fast Kink Drink, and Curl Supreme Conditioning Dream...



@Brownie518



Very, Very Nice.  Hope you get everything before BF!

They 30% must be still on eh?

I want somma' dat Conditioning Curl Crème.  And the Morrocan Silky Silk and the Molasses Reconstruct.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

flyygirlll2 said:


> I've recieved a few negative comments, more so from the older folks since they're very old school when it comes to hair.* I'm known as the one with  a lot of hair that does nothing with it*.



@flyygirlll2

...............................

No they didn't!


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Hey divas 
Its so cold here I had to bring back the jackets ; New England didn't get the memo that its summer.

I received my Claudie's order yesterday so I'm just waiting on BRB and NG.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl
 Here Too!  I got my Heat on too.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My Hairveda came yesterday.  x4 Bottles of Amla Cleanse.


----------



## flyygirlll2

@IDareT'sHair yes girl, my family is not a trip, they're the whole danm journey

@curlyhersheygirl I'm from the area as well. Getting tired of this gloomy, cold weather


----------



## divachyk

Say it ain't so @flyygirlll2 @curlyhersheygirl @IDareT'sHair -- we are on the other extreme, it's smoldering here


----------



## flyygirlll2

@divachyk it is feeling cold and looking busted out here lol. The weather was great until Sunday, it's been raining ever since.

My mother came up to visit from FL and is leaving today and she was saying she couldn't wait to get back and feel the sun again.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

@divachyk It's been a high of 47 since Sunday here  I had to send DH to get comforters from the attic 'cause at night it's in the 30's. It's supposed to warm back up by the weekend.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My Cathy Howse came today.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> 
> 
> Very, Very Nice.  Hope you get everything before BF!
> 
> They 30% must be still on eh?
> 
> I want somma' dat Conditioning Curl Crème.  And the Morrocan Silky Silk and the Molasses Reconstruct.


@IDareT'sHair

Haha...yeah I'm hopin I at least get it by the end of the month...
I couldn't find the Molasses...
I just ordered 2 oils and a Lotion from HTN with that 10off coupon she sent out.


----------



## Brownie518

It's so chilly here, too. Been pourin rain every day, too. It was 45 when I left work this morning!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518

This

http://www.soultanicals.com/magical...uctor/?page_context=category&faceted_search=0


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> @IDareT'sHair
> 
> Haha...yeah* I'm hopin I at least get it by the end of the month...*
> I couldn't find the Molasses...
> I just ordered 2 oils and a Lotion from HTN with that 10off coupon she sent out.



@Brownie518 


Um...The End of "What Month????"


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> 
> Um...The End of "What Month????"






The concern is real though....
@IDareT'sHair


----------



## IDareT'sHair

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> This
> 
> http://www.soultanicals.com/magical-molasses-deep-constructor/?page_context=category&faceted_search=0



@Brownie518 
Here!


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> Here!



Oh yeah...i dont know why i didnt see it...now i remember i saw that aloe juice was 2nd ingredient.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> Oh yeah...i dont know why i didnt see it...*now i remember i saw that aloe juice was 2nd ingredient. *



@Brownie518

Oh!  Good Catch.

I don't think AJ bothers me?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518 

Are you doing your Hair tomorrow? 

I might slap on some SM Purification under my Wig, go to work & come home and cowash it out.

I might use that or SD SWII mixed with Jakeala? 

I guess I'll steam with NG's Herbal Blends.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> Are you doing your Hair tomorrow?
> 
> I might slap on some SM Purification under my Wig, go to work & come home and cowash it out.
> 
> I might use that or SD SWII mixed with Jakeala?
> 
> I guess I'll steam with NG's Herbal Blends.



I think late Wednesday night, I will do a nice cowash with that NG Lemon Clarifying cleansing cond that I have. I'll do the big show on Saturday...


----------



## Brownie518

@IDareT'sHair

I really want to get that NG Plaintain and the jbCO DC...and a couple other things real quick. I probably will before I leave work in the morning


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My: Naturelle Grow Shipped as well as my little purchase from Kj Naturals (Tingly Oil)


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Used up: x1 NG Blue Malva, Slippery Elm, Marshmallow Root Cleanser.

No back ups of that particular Cleansing Conditioner but I have several NG Cleansers in my Stash and on the way.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl

Hey Ms. Curl H. Girl....What's shakin'?


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

@IDareT'sHair Hey sis
I'm just catchin' up on what i missed.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl 
Pulled out Tiiva.  I already know Imma re-up(Revisited Hit)


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

@IDareT'sHair Are they still around? I know you said that it's still available on AY but I was just wondering if their official site is still up.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl

Have not tried to look at or for their "Official Site".

If/when I reup, I'll grab the Green Tea Hair Lotion too.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

@IDareT'sHair  I just looked them up, the official site is still up

ETA The don't have the hair lotion or the DC on the site


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl

Here are My Personal Favs!

http://www.aveyou.com/tiivanaturalscoffeeandcupuacudeepmoisturisingconditioner80oz.aspx

http://www.aveyou.com/tiivanaturalsorganicgreentealeaveinmoisturiser80floz.aspx

http://www.aveyou.com/tiivanaturalshoneydewdetanglerandconditioner.aspx


----------



## divachyk

Totally forgot about Tiiva @IDareT'sHair


----------



## Froreal3

Hey ladies! I need to backtrack to catch up. School and work have been kicking my arse! I've been using up product. One that I really like now is the Liquid Gold Tea Coco butta. This stuff reminds me so much of Hairveda Green Tea butter. It's so smooth, creamy and a great heavy sealant, but it smells better than the Hairveda. Definitely will repurchase.


----------



## Golden75

Hey ladies!  On vacation visiting mom in VA.  Just been so busy lately and it sucks.  

I got the SSI mothers day box, and the Alikay lemongrass li and moisture riche moisturizer from Target.  If I like these, I will def order more.

Finished up Darcy's Mask, there should be a couple more in the stash.  I want to buy something. What, I don't know.  Need to check the sales thread.  Hoping I run into a natural hair store while down here, well not in these woods, but maybe if we make it into Richmond.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My: Naturelle Grow came today also Kj Naturals Tingly Oil


----------



## Golden75

Went to Epic Curls in Richmond.  I really wanted some HTN, but they didn't have any.  Picked up Belnuvo Castor Nector, BBB Babassau DC and mixed greens, and a bottle of JBCO.  Haven't had any in age.  I may order the HTN from AY or wait it out.  Not sure.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Golden75

Nice Haul Ms. Lady! 

Love everything you got.


----------



## Golden75

Thanks @IDareT'sHair I was thinking of you when I was shopping   I was gonna get some Mane Choice stuff, but I don't remember hearing much and figured stick to what I know is good.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75 said:


> Thanks * I was thinking of you when I was shopping *  I was gonna get some Mane Choice stuff, but I don't remember hearing much and figured stick to what I know is good.



@Golden75

I think about Ya'll too when I buy something good! 

I know my Sisters always appreciate hearing about a Good Haul.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Golden75
> 
> I think about Ya'll too when I buy something good!
> 
> *I know my Sisters always appreciate hearing about a Good Haul.*


@IDareT'sHair We sure do


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl And Everyone else Of Course:

Hairveda is having a Friday Only FLASH SALE!  (Just got the e-mail).

YAY BJ!


----------



## Golden75

I almost picked up some HV yesterday.  But figured I can catch a sale.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ya'll I broke down.  Foolin' with @Brownie518 

*holds nose*

Soultanicals:
x1 Molasses Reconstruct
x1 Conditioning Dream Crème
x1 Moroccan Silky Silk

That 20% & Free Shipping got to me. 

Plus using that sample of the Conditioning Crème Dream.


----------



## Golden75

@IDareT'sHair who got 20 and free ship? Went to Ulta.  Picked up 2 Lee Stafford Growth Treatment, and some KeraCare heat protectant that was on clearance.  They had SM stuff on BOGO, but I passed.


----------



## Golden75

I see it, ST.  I was thinking about breaking my ban.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Golden75 
I blamed you in that JBCO Thread for making me buy a bottle.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

SM did an awesome job with that JBCO line.

The shampoo was clarifying without stripping ( I lathered up twice and my hair didn't feel stripped)

The mask gave comparable results to CJ's repair and MD's vanilla repair. The strength provided was the same but the moisture provided was slightly lower than those. But for the price still very good. I would also add that it works better with heat. I left it on under a plastic cap for 30 mins and then used my Laila Ali soft bonnet dryer for 30mins.

The LI is very moisturizing, however you have to let it sit for a few mins before you can detangle. My hair is completely dry now and it's still soft, bouncy and shiny.

These have earned a place in my stash. I'll be looking for the R/O and the styler from this line to try next.

*ETA* I didn't pre-poo, oil rinse or add any oil on top of the mask as I normally do with my regular wash day routine since I wanted to see how these products performed on their own.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl 

  Nice Review.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Used up:
x1 8oz Cathy Howse UBH (have a 16oz back up).  Will end up getting a Liter at some point.

Will also use up:
Mission:Condition 16oz Cranberry Cheapskate Conditioner (not sure, but I may have x1 back up)


----------



## Beamodel

@curlyhersheygirl 

You can have my leave in if you want. It left our hair coated.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Beamodel

That's awfully nice of you.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

@Beamodel Thats really nice of you. You know you can return it and get something else that works for you.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl

Hi Curly!


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> 
> Hi Curly!


@IDareT'sHair Hey sis


----------



## Brownie518

Hey girls...my Claudie came!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518 

Great News!  Will pm you.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518
You see I broke down foolin' with you and ordered directly from Soultanicals.

Now we can see how long it takes us both to get our stuff.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *Hey girls...my Claudie came!!*


 
@Brownie518 
What did you get again?


----------



## flyygirlll2

Soultanicals Mango Dip and Knot So Fast Kink Drink is the business! Lawd knows their shipping irks my nerves but I wouldn't mind getting bigger sizes in both for real  
Both really aid in detangling my hair. 

I'm also loving Black Seed oil, it's not too heavy or greasy. I will be using MC TerraForma as an overnight pre-poo so I won't be bothered in the morning. I'm almost done with it too, unfortunately I have no back up


----------



## Beamodel

curlyhersheygirl said:


> @Beamodel Thats really nice of you. You know you can return it and get something else that works for you.



@curlyhersheygirl 

I got it during Sallys recent bogo sale so it was free. If rather just get it away. 

Shea moisture stuff be so hit or miss with me.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

@Beamodel OK I'll PM you, thanks again.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

@flyygirlll2 Keep your eye on the sales thread. It seems ST brought back fan Fridays so you may get a good deal.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl @flyygirlll2 

Yeah, those "so-called" Fan Fridays is what sucked me back in! 

I couldn't pass up that Free Shipping & 20%


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Using: J. Monique Naturals Ginger Butter leave-in Conditioner


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> What did you get again?


@IDareT'sHair 

Styling Cream - 
Kahve DC
Normalizing Rinse
No Protein DC


----------



## Brownie518

Used up:
SD Razz
Claudie's Reconstructor
Marie Dean Argan Oil
KV Quinoa oil
HV Methi Step 2
Naturelle Grow acv rinse


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> You see I broke down foolin' with you and ordered directly from Soultanicals.
> 
> Now we can see how long it takes us both to get our stuff.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *Used up:
> SD Razz
> Claudie's Reconstructor
> Marie Dean Argan Oil
> KV Quinoa oil
> HV Methi Step 2
> Naturelle Grow acv rinse*



@Brownie518 

And I know you felt good doing it too!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518

Waiting on:
x1 DevaCurl No Poo and Soultanicals. 

So...You think we'll get our 'stuff' by the Fourth of July?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518

How much Knot Sauce did you get?  A Liter or a Gallon?....

I actually want a Gallon of Cathy Howse UBH, but Imma start off with a Liter 1st.


----------



## Brownie518

@IDareT'sHair

Yes, girl, I sure did feel good using all that up. Buuuuttttt....I did just get some CD Healthy Hair Butter, Monoi AntiBreakage Spray, and the Tui Mask with 40% off...

Oh, Claudie's Styling Cream will probably be bumping APB Pudding into 2nd place...


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> Waiting on:
> x1 DevaCurl No Poo and Soultanicals.
> 
> So...You think we'll get our 'stuff' by the Fourth of July?



Nah...probably end of July.....


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> Yes, girl, I sure did feel good using all that up. Buuuuttttt....I did just get some CD Healthy Hair Butter, Monoi AntiBreakage Spray, and the Tui Mask with 40% off...
> 
> *Oh, Claudie's Styling Cream will probably be bumping APB Pudding into 2nd place...*



@Brownie518
WOW!  Nice!  I didn't know she had a Styling Crème.



Brownie518 said:


> *Nah...probably end of July.....*



@Brownie518

That Suxs!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518 
What are you killin' these days?  I've been killin' some lotions. 

I wish I had HV's Whipped Ends Hydration, but didn't order any during her FLASH SALE!

Hope BJ is back in the Game!


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> How much Knot Sauce did you get?  A Liter or a Gallon?....
> 
> I actually want a Gallon of Cathy Howse UBH, but Imma start off with a Liter 1st.




*cough*   gallon...... That way I wont have to worry about ordering any more for a while...


@IDareT'sHair


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> WOW!  Nice!  I didn't know she had a Styling Crème.
> 
> 
> 
> @Brownie518
> 
> That Suxs!




The Styling Creme is new...I'll be getting two more jars very soon, make sure I have it on hand. I love it.

Yeah...July, I bet......


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> What are you killin' these days?  I've been killin' some lotions.
> 
> I wish I had HV's Whipped Ends Hydration, but didn't order any during her FLASH SALE!
> 
> Hope BJ is back in the Game!


@IDareT'sHair

I'm killin Healthy Hair Butter, APB Green Powerhouse Oil, Jakaela Parfait, and KV Argan Jojoba oil. 


I tried to order from HTN with that 10 off last week but the system got hung up or something so I just said forget it. I'm refining my Naturelle cart right now, everything in there is new.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> **cough*   gallon...... That way I wont have to worry about ordering any more for a while...*



@Brownie518 

Hmph.  That's what I thought. 

*no shame* cause I'm tempted to get a Gallon of C.H. UBH, but I'll start with a Liter 1st.



Brownie518 said:


> *The Styling Creme is new...I'll be getting two more jars very soon, make sure I have it on hand. I love it.*
> 
> *Yeah...July, I bet......*



@Brownie518 

If you are lovin' that Styling Crème it must be good.

I'm tryin' not to be ticked about "July"


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> Hmph.  That's what I thought.
> 
> *no shame* cause I'm tempted to get a Gallon of C.H. UBH, but I'll start with a Liter 1st.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Brownie518
> 
> If you are lovin' that Styling Crème it must be good.
> 
> I'm tryin' not to be ticked about "July"


@IDareT'sHair

For real though, I have no idea when to expect my order. I haven't been following that thread to see how long stuff has been taking lately. I'mma check in there...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *I'm killin Healthy Hair Butter, APB Green Powerhouse Oil, Jakaela Parfait, and KV Argan Jojoba oil*.
> 
> 
> I tried to order from HTN with that 10 off last week but the system got hung up or something so I just said forget it. *I'm refining my Naturelle cart right now, everything in there is new.*



@Brownie518

Nice list.

Imma stay on these Lotions for a minute.  I've been really enjoying them too.  All of them.

Is NG having another Sale?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518

Additional Lotions for the Summa' I'd like to have:
Tiiva's Green Tea Hair Lotion
Darcy's Coconut & Lemongrass Transitioning
APB's Hair Lotion
Whipped Ends Hydration
*maybe a couple other ones from SSI (like the new Green Tea one)*


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> Nice list.
> 
> Imma stay on these Lotions for a minute.  I've been really enjoying them too.  All of them.
> 
> Is NG having another Sale?


@IDareT'sHair

Nah, no sale for NG. Just the LHCF discount. That's why I'm 'refining' my cart for now. I'll get down when she has a sale. 
I really want some HTN lotion. I need to look for an AveYou coupon. 

NG:
Plantain leave in
Jamaica Me crazy DC
Brown Sugar DC
Irish Moss DC


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518 
AveYou  FIVE Always gets you 15% Regardless and Shipping is Always $5.00 Regardless, so you are in good shape.  $50 shipping is a Dolla'


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> AveYou  FIVE Always gets you 15% Regardless and Shipping is Always $5.00 Regardless, so you are in good shape.  $50 shipping is a Dolla'




You always have to tell me this LOL!!! I never remember....Thanks!!

@IDareT'sHair


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> @IDareT'sHair
> 
> Nah, no sale for NG. Just the LHCF discount. That's why I'm 'refining' my cart for now. I'll get down when she has a sale.
> I really want some HTN lotion. I need to look for an AveYou coupon.
> 
> NG:
> *Plantain leave in*
> Jamaica Me crazy DC
> Brown Sugar DC
> Irish Moss DC



@Brownie518

I just picked up Plantain Leave-In.

And I got the Jamaican Me Crazy Hair Pomade/Crème/Balm.

I'm trying not to buy any more DC'ers.

That Po' Little Fridge in my Garage is stacked full of DC'ers.

And that doesn't even touch the tip of the iceberg because it's only 12-16oz's.


----------



## Brownie518

@IDareT'sHair

I don't have a lot of DCs anymore. I have 3 Razz, an Herbal Blends, Riche Moisture, and maybe one other NG DC. I've really curbed my purchases this year, thank goodness.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518

Imma try to curb mine too. Ha!....

I am so on DC overload.  But I will use them all.  It may just take me a while.

Right now I'm rotating: Herbal Blends, Sitrinillah and Tiiva's Coffee.

When I finish those I will fold in some Jasmine.  I really want to get through some Jasmines A&S this summa'.

You got Khave DC'er don't you?


----------



## Brownie518

@IDareT'sHair

Oh, yeah, I just got a 16oz Khave DC last week, and the No Protein one, too...The No Protein is only 8oz so that will go quick. I've been using SD Razz for a while now. I haven't really been rotating anything. If my NG ships quick like it usually does, I'll probably try one of those new ones next week.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518

Beweave it or not....I still have those BV Smoove to get to too.


----------



## Brownie518

BV Smoove!! My joint. I can't beweave I don't have any!!!! Its always excluded from CD sales since it landed in Target...

@IDareT'sHair


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518

We jumped all over them thangs!  That was such a good deal.

I may pull those out this Fall/Winter and use them up.

ETA: Oh, that's in Tar'get nah?


----------



## Brownie518

@IDareT'sHair

Yep. Next time I go in there, I need to pick up one or two Smooves...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518

Those BV Smooves gone do me right this Fall/Winter.  

Imma go in hard on those to try to use those up. 

Although I'm sure I'm good on shelf-life. 

It's not like they are Handmade/Naturals anymore not by a long shot.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518 

I need to try to get through Kink Drink and Sorrel too. 

Maybe I can put a dent in those too.


----------



## Brownie518

@IDareT'sHair

I plan to add two APB Moisturizing conditioners to my stash. I might order those in a few minutes. I love that joint. Excellent!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518 
What APB Conditioners do you use?  Inquiring minds want to know.....


----------



## Brownie518

@IDareT'sHair

I use APB Moisturizing Conditioner...that's the only one


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518 

I'll hafta' keep that in mind. 

I was looking at the White Chocolate Mousse that gets a lot of rave reviews.

The next time I make a purchase from there it will either be the Hair Lotion or the Blow-Fry Crème.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> I'll hafta' keep that in mind.
> 
> I was looking at the White Chocolate Mousse that gets a lot of rave reviews.
> 
> The next time I make a purchase from there it will either be the Hair Lotion or the Blow-Fry Crème.



LOL!!!  
The Hair Lotion is on my list to try, also...sounds good. 

@IDareT'sHair


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518 

Yeah, that Lotion is pretty nice!


----------



## Brownie518

Have you used the lotion before, or seen any reviews? 

@IDareT'sHair


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518
The APB Hair Lotions get super great reviews!  I just finished up a sample bottle in Mango Madness and it was excellent.

Performs Very Nicely!


----------



## Brownie518

^^Hmmm..maybe I'll add that to my cart then...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518
Yeah, you want to try those Hair Lotions STAT!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Used: EN's Blue Malva  & Agave  Nectar Hair Lotion and a  few drops of Liquid Gold's Sulfur Oil.


----------



## Brownie518

I used a dab of Styling creme and some Green Powerhouse oil


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Used SM Zanzibar heat styling cream and a tiny bit of APB's pumpkin and fennel oil.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl
WOW!  SM does have a lot of 'new' things!  What is this Zanzibar you speak of?

And how does it smell?  Most SM products are an immediate turn-off for me due to their scent(too perfumey)


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> WOW!  SM does have a lot of 'new' things!  What is this Zanzibar you speak of?
> 
> And how does it smell?  Most SM products are an immediate turn-off for me due to their scent(too perfumey)


@IDareT'sHair That's the new Marine complex line  (SM and their long product names ). 
It's supposed to be used for heat styling but DD got a nice stretched first day twist out with it so I wanted to try it.
It smells nice but is very strong and perfumey; can't use it in your hair and use your favorite perfume. The scent also lingers for about a day.

I can see how this would work as a heat styling cream. It absorbs quickly and does impart shine and moisture. It also stretched DD's hair without weighing it down.
I'll revisit this in the fall when DD does her curl former regimen.


----------



## bajandoc86

Hey ladies! It's been a minute but I am finally back. 

We had the final component (orals) of my part 1 residency exams this morning and I PASSED!!! I can finally have my life back!  I get to do it all over again in 2 yrs to complete my degree. Lol. 

What y'all been up to? Besides buyin thangs.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@bajandoc86 

YAY!


----------



## divachyk

Just swinging through to say hello. Been busy these past few days and no rest in sight. Catch yall later....and stay outta PJ trouble!


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

@bajandoc86 That's awesome, congrats.


----------



## natura87

Hey ladies, just stopping by. I've been super busy. I used up a Mango Dip from Soultanicals. Not a repurchase for ~reasons~. Tried out the Mission Condition Hair Candy. I love it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Haven't been able to post at home.  Something is wrong with my spacebar on my Laptop.

So, I will primarily be in lurk mode until I can get that fixed.

Oh, I did use up yesterday:
Mission:Condition Cranberry Cheapskate  no  b/ups.  And something else? Can't remember what tho'.

Pulled out my Liter of Oyin Handmade's Honey Hemp to Cowash with.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My Keyboard (replacement) should be here today.  So, I'll still be basically in lurk-mode until I can get it fixed. 

@curlyhersheygirl 
Hey Girlie!  I see You!


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

@IDareT'sHair Hey sis Sorry to hear about your keyboard


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@natura87 
Hey Girl. 

I broke down and ordered something directly from ST'icals.  *smh* 

Wondering now if I'll get it before Labor Day?

At first I thought by the 4th of July, but I was being hopeful and foolishly optimistic.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl

Yeah, it's shut me down.  You never realize how much you depend on stuff like that.

*cough* But I was still able to hit paynah on those BoBeam sample pack DC'ers (although I said I wasn't buying another DC'er)


----------



## natura87

IDareT'sHair said:


> @natura87
> Hey Girl.
> 
> I broke down and ordered something directly from ST'icals.  *smh*
> 
> Wondering now if I'll get it before Labor Day?
> 
> At first I thought by the 4th of July, but I was being hopeful and foolishly optimistic.


I've wanted to buy stuff but I've been holding back.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@natura87 

I know it's so frustrating!  

And thanks to @curlyhersheygirl I bought that Fan Freebie Friday mess today and I already have a Molasses DC'er on the way whenever.

I checked my Status and it's still saying:  "Awaiting Fulfillment" *boo*


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> 
> Yeah, it's shut me down.  You never realize how much you depend on stuff like that.
> 
> **cough* But I was still able to hit paynah on those BoBeam sample pack DC'ers (although I said I wasn't buying another DC'er)*



@IDareT'sHair


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My Keyboard has been fixed (my neighbor installed it) so I am back in Business!


----------



## Ltown

Hello Divas of U1B1! Stay cool, its' in the mid 90's here

Ms T's i see you hitting the sales
I did catch that HV sale and brought the red tea moisturizer from $10 to $7, that a deal breaker for me.  I still have loads of products to use up. @IDareT'sHair do you do a lot of oil tx to use up your oils/butter? I should do more of those but my hair is good on moist.  @curlyhersheygirl i like the poo in the shea line too.  side note i do like the new forum tool in typing names it brings them up if you don't remember the spelling.


----------



## Golden75

Hey ladies!  Waiting on 2 Bobeam sample packs and an oil.  Should be here today.  I don't think I bought anything else


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Hey divas hope everyone is doing well. @Ltown It's very hot here as well. 
@IDareT'sHair Lol ST has some great marketing strategies. Fan Fridays are awesome.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Golden75
I bought a BoBeam (DC'er) sample pack.  Can't wait to get it.

@Ltown

Gurl...I use a lot of errthang.  You know how I do.

@curlyhersheygirl

That durn ST'icals ain't even got the last Sale stuff mailed and now that springin' up with another Sale. 

That's another thing that's so irritating about them too.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Used Up:
x1 Purification Masque (x4 x5) Back Ups
x1 J. Monique Naturals Ginger Hair Butter (no back ups)


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

@IDareT'sHair Yes that slow shipping and frequent sales is very irritating. But if you're not in a rush for stuff some of the sales may be worth the wait.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

@IDareT'sHair I DC'd with Jakeala's dope today after hendigo'ing for 3hrs last night. I didn't blow my socks off but it wasn't terrible. It did moisturize my hair nicely especially since I did nothing but rinse the hendigo out of my hair last night and let my hair dry and went to bed. Not sure yet if I'll repurchase; I'll have to try it a few more times.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl

Nice Review! 

I have x2 jars.  Maybe I'll use one as a Pre-Rx on Dry Hair?

When I get to it, I'll try one Jar both ways to see which way works best.

At Least it wasn't a total "Bust"


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl 

I feel like making a small purchase.  I probably won't.  

Ooops! 

I just remembered I bought BoBeam's DC'er sample pack.

And ST'icals DC'er when I ain't 'pose to be buyin' no more DC'ers right now.

The only things I could partially justify buying w/o feelin' bad are Lotions

If I was going to make a purchase, I'd probably buy some NG.

Would you beweave I'm making some-what of a Mental BF list?

So far:
CJ's Repair me
x1 Liter of Oyin HH
x1 16oz Hair Dew


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> * Yes that slow shipping and frequent sales is very irritating. But if you're not in a rush for stuff some of the sales may be worth the wait.*



@curlyhersheygirl

Yeah, none of that stuff from that Line is a true 'must have' for me. 

I guess the most irritating thing about ST'icals is terrible CS.

I'm determined to finish up those 16oz durn Kink Drinks.  I could have Sold or Swapped x2 and kept x2.

And that still makes me mad!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl

I wish APB had the Lotions on Sale this time instead of the Sprays


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl

What You durrin' Curl-Gurl?


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

@IDareT'sHair  Maybe she'll have a sale on the lotions soon... the 4th is coming up. 
I may get some of the refreshers during the sale ; not sure though.
As for BF my list maybe very small. The deals will determine what I get.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> 
> What You durrin' Curl-Gurl?


@IDareT'sHair Just lurkin' lol


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> 
> Nice Review!
> 
> I have x2 jars.  Maybe I'll use one as a *Pre-Rx on Dry Hair*?
> 
> When I get to it, I'll try one Jar both ways to see which way works best.
> 
> At Least it wasn't a total "Bust"



@IDareT'sHair That may work. This Dc is so dense and thick like a whipped butter that I think it may give better results if used with heat. I'll try it with heat next time.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl 
Good to know about the density. 

So, I'll try it x3 ways:
Dry Hair
Under Dryer
Under Steamer

Oh wait...Maybe x4 (under Heat Cap)

But if one of these other ways works....chances are I'll probably skip the Heat Cap.

But I always DC with Heat.  So, some sort of heat will be use.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl

Has the Curl-Crew used up anything lately?

*cackles at the curl-crew*


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

@IDareT'sHair I miss steaming. Once Arianna gets older I'll get back to using heat when I DC; she hates the


IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> 
> Has the Curl-Crew used up anything lately?
> 
> *cackles at the curl-crew*


@IDareT'sHair lol Yes they used up 18oz jar of MC marhsmallow DC, HV whipped ends, BRB strawberry DC and APB pudding.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl 
You need to send some of the Curl-Crew over here to help me knock some stuff out


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

@IDareT'sHair They're loving the SM marine complex heat styling lotion I got on clearance. They like how it stretches their hair without weighing it down. It's not very moisturizing so they use it a moisturizer.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> You need to send some of the Curl-Crew over here to help me knock some stuff out



@IDareT'sHair


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl 

Chances are, I'll probably use up both EN Lotions this week.  Feeling some kind of way.

Half of me is sad because it will completely end my Enso Stash and happy because I'm using stuff up.

I won't have enough Lotion(s) I don't think to get me through the Summer? 

Wait...I may though because I just remembered the Soultanicals I bought.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl 

Gurl...I'm serious!...

And they can use whatever they want, as much as they want. *Real Talk*


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

@IDareT'sHair We need lotions here. Im waiting on the 4th sales to see who has a great deal


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl 

I really wish APB woulda' had Lotions this time.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

curlyhersheygirl said:


> @IDareT'sHair  Maybe she'll have a sale on the lotions soon... the 4th is coming up.
> I may get some of the refreshers during the sale ; not sure though.
> As for BF my list maybe very small. The deals will determine what I get.


@IDareT'sHair FYI


----------



## divachyk

Hi All! I'm on travel and picked up a few goodies from the BSS - 5 lbs of KeraCare Humecto, jbco, Cantu Detangler since I love that stuff and it's like MIA in all stores nearby my home.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@divachyk

Are you driving?  Won't that 5 lbs weigh your bags down?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I forgot when I was talmbout my need for"Lotions" I have x2 SSI Coco Cremes.  *smh*

So, I better just have a seat in my Stash and finish some of this stuff up.


----------



## Brownie518

@IDareT'sHair

I used NG Irish Moss conditioner last night...under a cap, no heat or oil or anything. Super moisturizing!!!! Nice slip. My hair felt/feels great. And the Plantain leave in... I"m glad I listened to @curlyhersheygirl on that one!!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518 
What's up Ms. B?


----------



## Brownie518

@IDareT'Hair

Have you tried any of your new products recently???  I still have the Brown Sugar and the Jamaica Me Crazy DCs to try out next week


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> What's up Ms. B?



Hey, T!!! I missed you guys this week. I was running around every day and exhausted at the end.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> @IDareT'sHair
> 
> *I used NG Irish Moss conditioner last night...under a cap, no heat or oil or anything. Super moisturizing!!!! Nice slip. My hair felt/feels great.* And the Plantain leave in... I"m glad I listened to on that one!!!



@Brownie518

Since you mentioned NG: I had Irish Moss, Asian Pear, Brown Sugar and Jamaica Me Crazy  DC'ers in a Cart.  Neva' did hit Paynah tho.

I'm glad I got a Plantain too.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *Have you tried any of your new products recently???  I still have the Brown Sugar and the Jamaica Me Crazy DCs to try out next week*



@Brownie518 
Nope. 

I'm still fumblin' around with stuff I have open or stuff I've had a while.

I pulled out my Liter of Oyin Honey Hemp to cowash with this week since it's been so hot.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518 

New NG I got:
Asian Pear Cleanser
Vanilla & Fig Cleanser
Guava Cleanser
Chocolate & Espresso Scrub
Argan & Emu Balm
Jamaica Me Crazy Balm
Banana Pre-Rx
Guava Pre-Rx


----------



## Brownie518

@IDareT'sHair

I used that NG Lemon Clarifying cowash again. I need to get another one...in 16oz. It was HOT this week...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *Hey, T!!! I missed you guys this week. I was running around every day and exhausted at the end.*



@Brownie518

Missed you too Girlie. 

Was wondering where you were?


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> New NG I got:
> Asian Pear Cleanser
> Vanilla & Fig Cleanser
> Guava Cleanser
> Chocolate & Espresso Scrub
> Argan & Emu Balm
> Jamaica Me Crazy Balm
> Banana Pre-Rx
> Guava Pre-Rx



Nice!!! I want to try one of the Pre's next order


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> It used that NG Lemon Clarifying cowash again. I need to get another one...in 16oz. *It was HOT this week...*



@Brownie518 
Gurl....It was Crazy Hot!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *Nice!!! I want to try one of the Pre's next order*



@Brownie518
That Guava 'stuff' smells amazing!

Did you notice on my NG List, there were no DC'ers? 

Even though I made that 'mock' NG Cart this afternoon, I am really trying not to buy any more DC'ers

I did get jammed up tho' foolin' with ST'icals


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518 
Imma add an HV Acai Phyto Berry into my cowash rotation w/Oyin HH. 

I need to use up some of my HV too.  I've had it a while.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518 
I keep thinking I need more Lotions, but I might be good I have:
x1 Plantain
x1 Cranberry (SSI)
x2 SSI Coco Crème
x2 HTN Lotions & x1 HTN Protein L-I
x3 ST'cals KS (plain, berry and jazz berry)
x2 M:C Gogi Berry


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> That Guava 'stuff' smells amazing!
> 
> Did you notice on my NG List, there were no DC'ers?
> 
> Even though I made that 'mock' NG Cart this afternoon, I am really trying not to buy any more DC'ers
> 
> I did get jammed up tho' foolin' with ST'icals



@IDareT'sHair 

Yeah I saw no DCs...good for you. I'm trying to stock up on DCs a little right now. I had no variety (SD Razz and Herbal Blends only, for a while) so I wanted to get a few more that I can rotate. That Irish Moss is definitely on my list now.

I need some HTN lotion and I want to try APB Lotion, as well


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518

I messed up foolin' with ST'icals and their Freebie Friday and picked up an Afrotastic Curl Elastic and the Free Molasses Reconstruct (although I have one on the way).

And BoBeam had a 4oz Variety Pack of DC'ers and I broke down and got those.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> *I keep thinking I need more Lotions, but I might be good I have:
> x1 Plantain
> x1 Cranberry (SSI)
> x2 SSI Coco Crème
> x2 HTN Lotions & x1 HTN Protein L-I
> x3 ST'cals KS (plain, berry and jazz berry)
> x2 M:C Gogi Berry*



@Brownie518


----------



## Brownie518

I was going to get that S'Ticals deal but passed...I'm still waiting on a dang ship notice....


You got some nice lotions. I want to try that SSI Cranberry


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Used Up: x1 BRB Pumpkin Hair Whip.  May have x1 maybe x2 back ups.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518
That SSI Cranberry gets great reviews!

Oh, when I made that 'mock' cart, I also had that Moroccan Pink Clay & Argan DC'er in there.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> I was going to get that S'Ticals deal but passed...*I'm still waiting on a dang ship notice....*



@Brownie518
I'm going with around or after 4th of July.

Any sooner will be a dang miracle.


----------



## Brownie518

@IDareT'sHair

I'm going to check with them on it next week....but I cant say a word...I already knew!!!!!!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518 
Me too. 

They're turrrible.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518

You have got to tell me what a Gallon of Knotsauce Looks like!(whenever you get it)

I fell in love with that Conditioning Crème.  *smh*


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518
Another Poster ordered May 23rd and got hers yesterday.

Which, considering 'who' were talmbout *cough* really wasn't that bad.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> You have got to tell me what a Gallon of Knotsauce Looks like!(whenever you get it)
> 
> I fell in love with that Conditioning Crème.  *smh*


@IDareT'sHair

I been wondering what it will look like myself!!! Watch it come in a pack of small bottles...I think I ordered that Creme...I'll have to check. I dont remember what else I got now.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518

I would 'prefer' mine came in individual bottles instead of one Ginormous hard to handle Milk-like Jug.

Oh, you did get that Conditioning Crème.  It makes the perfect R/O.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518 
1st order:
Moroccan Silky Silk
Conditioning Crème
Molasses Reconstruct

2nd Order
Curl Elastic
Molasses Reconstruct


----------



## divachyk

Hiya T! Dh and I are driving  @IDareT'sHair


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> Another Poster ordered May 23rd and got hers yesterday.
> 
> Which, considering 'who' were talmbout *cough* really wasn't that bad.



That's not too bad.....


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 1st order:
> Moroccan Silky Silk
> Conditioning Crème
> Molasses Reconstruct
> 
> 2nd Order
> Curl Elastic
> Molasses Reconstruct



I really would like to try other thing of hers but that shipping kills it...I'll keep an eye on her sales and maybe order when it's reallll good..I want to try that Molasses Reconstruct


----------



## IDareT'sHair

divachyk said:


> *Hiya T! Dh and I are driving*



@divachyk 

Well, in that case a 5lb Tub of Humecto sounds very good.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *I really would like to try other thing of hers but that shipping kills it...*I'll keep an eye on her sales and maybe order when it's reallll good..I want to try that Molasses Reconstruct



@Brownie518

It really does. Kills it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518 
I was out there looking around on ST'icals site. 

I wish Hattache had more of their stuff.

If they did, I wouldn't even fool with ordering anything from them directly. *sucks teef*

At least Hattache allows you to get the stuff 'stress free' with no waiting drama.


----------



## Brownie518

I just found my ship notice...


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> I was out there looking around on ST'icals site.
> 
> I wish Hattache had more of their stuff.
> 
> If they did, I wouldn't even fool with ordering anything from them directly. *sucks teef*
> 
> At least Hattache allows you to get the stuff 'stress free' with no waiting drama.



Yes...Hattache is great!!! They need to load up on everybody's stuff!!!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> Yes...Hattache is great!!! They need to load up on everybody's stuff!!!!



@Brownie518 
They Do!

Last time I looked at my ST'icals Acct.  it still said "Awaiting Fulfillment"


----------



## Brownie518

@IDareT'sHair

I just found it..looks like it shipped Friday so I guess thats not too bad....for them


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Using: Siamese Twists Invigorating Scalp Pomade


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Pfft.

I got a notice from ST'icals that my 1st order should ship within the next 24-48 hours.

Really?  Just ship it.

What a Tease


----------



## IDareT'sHair

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> I keep thinking I need more Lotions, but I might be good I have:
> x1 Plantain
> x1 Cranberry (SSI)
> x2 SSI Coco Crème
> x2 HTN Lotions & x1 HTN Protein L-I
> x3 ST'cals KS (plain, berry and jazz berry)
> x2 M:C Gogi Berry



I forgot to add:
x1 BelNouvo Avocado Milk
x1 Purabody Murumuru Lotion
x1 Bear Fruit Espresso Lotion
x1 Bear Fruit Saeede Ayurvedic Lotion

If I get any additional Lotions for Summer it will be APB


----------



## natura87

Things are a bit crazy in my neck of the woods (MERS) so I have been and will be laying low. I may by products for Black Friday but other than that I am on a strict No Buy. Doubling down on getting student loans taken care of. Will keep hair in protective styles for the rest of the year, although I might get it straightened 1 more time this year.

Loving the Shea Moisture Kids Buttercream in the ~coral ~ line.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@natura87 
How much longer are you going to be over there Natura?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Used Up:
x1 4oz Liquid Gold's Sulfur Oil (no back ups)


----------



## Brownie518

Hey T!!!! 
I'm ready for this work week to be over already!! Sit on the porch relaxin...

@IDareT'sHair


----------



## Brownie518

My S'Ticals tracking number still just says label created on the 12th.....


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518 
Hey Ms. Brownie-B!

I was just sitting here thinking about what I could slather my hair in to go to work tomorrow?

I was thinking about Whiskey-Vanilla, but I just used CJ Repair Me last wash day. 

So, I am thinking about opening up one of my new NG Pre-Poo's.

I guess I could use TerraForma Pre-Rx too tho'.  I should use M:C because of Shelf-Life. 

I have one of those 9oz Jars.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *My S'Ticals tracking number still just says label created on the 12th.....*



@Brownie518 
Don't tell me that.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> Don't tell me that.


@IDareT'sHair

Yeah I just checked it....so we'll see. If it's priority, it should have arrived today but I didnt see anything.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> Hey Ms. Brownie-B!
> 
> I was just sitting here thinking about what I could slather my hair in to go to work tomorrow?
> 
> I was thinking about Whiskey-Vanilla, but I just used CJ Repair Me last wash day.
> 
> So, I am thinking about opening up one of my new NG Pre-Poo's.
> 
> I guess I could use TerraForma Pre-Rx too tho'.  I should use M:C because of Shelf-Life.
> 
> I have one of those 9oz Jars.


@IDareT'sHair 

I plan to use Terra Forma next wash. I wish I had gotten one of those pre poos from NG.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518

I decided to use Jasmine tomorrow (while at work).

I had to pitch x2 Jars they were smelling a little nas'tay.

So I went ahead and opened them all to check look/smell.

So, I will really start using  these up.  For Real this time.

I'll use the Hibiscus one tomorrow in Tahitian Vanilla.

And use up all of the remaining Jars.  STAT


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> @IDareT'sHair
> 
> Yeah I just checked it....so we'll see. If it's priority, it should have arrived today but I didnt see anything.



@Brownie518
So, you basically tellin' me that 24-48 hour Ship Notice meant absolutely nothing uh?


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> So, you basically tellin' me that 24-48 hour Ship Notice meant absolutely nothing uh?



@IDareT'sHair

Well it might mean they will create your shipping label at least....


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518

Did you go in there?....


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *Well it might mean they will create your shipping label at least....*



@Brownie518

Them durn Kneegrows ain't done nothing and you know it!


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> Did you go in there?....



@IDareT'sHair 

Girl......


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> Them durn Kneegrows ain't done nothing and you know it!





Why did we do this to ourselves???? LOL!!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518 

I can't wait to hear how that Gallon of KS Looks. 

I'm waiting......


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *Why did we do this to ourselves???? LOL!!!*



@Brownie518 
IKR?  I should have stuck to Hattache. 

And I will still have another order somewhere out there in Limbo after this.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518

I hope NG has a good 4th of July Sale (If she has one).  I should ask 

I see Bekura (b.a.s.k.) has 10% off until the end of June.


----------



## Brownie518

@IDareT'sHair

If NG has a sale on the 4th, or any time soon, I'm getting busy, for real. Ole skool Brownie style.....


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> I can't wait to hear how that Gallon of KS Looks.
> 
> I'm waiting......



I'll take a pic for you!! lol


----------



## natura87

IDareT'sHair said:


> @natura87
> How much longer are you going to be over there Natura?




I don't know.  As long as I'm happy.  I'll take it year by year. I've been here for a year and a half and for the most part I love it.

When it stops being fun, Ill leave.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518

..........And You know how to get down Ole Skool Style


----------



## divachyk

Hi Ladies, it's a 102 today!  Oddly enough, the wig isn't making my hair feel like it's on fire.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@divachyk 

So you made it back home safely with your 5lb Tub of Humecto uh?

I don't know why that Cracks me up!


----------



## divachyk

@IDareT'sHair Back home and on the road again Saturday.  That will just be an overnight trip. I'll be in @Beamodel's neck of the woods this weekend for a concert.


----------



## divachyk

IDareT'sHair said:


> @divachyk
> 
> So you made it back home safely with your 5lb Tub of Humecto uh?
> 
> I don't know why that Cracks me up!



Oh and the tub, yeah it's huuuuuuge! @IDareT'sHair. Have you ever tried humecto?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518 
re: ST'icals  A Label was Created.  No apparent movement......


----------



## IDareT'sHair

divachyk said:


> Oh and the tub, yeah it's huuuuuuge!  *Have you ever tried humecto?*



@divachyk 

Sadly, I have not and it gets such Stellar reviews. *le sigh*


----------



## IDareT'sHair

divachyk said:


> *Back home and on the road again Saturday.  That will just be an overnight trip. I'll be in  neck of the woods this weekend for a concert*.



@divachyk

My, My, My.....You are just criss-crossing errrwhere! 

A little Jet-setter!  Enjoy Your Summer!


----------



## divachyk

TY @IDareT'sHair June has been an odd month for us. We've been out of town what would be 3 weekends straight come this weekend. We will siddown somewhere after this until 4th of July. We might do Essence. I ordered a small humecto from Amazon and liked it. I did a quick regi before heading out of town so I didn't get a chance to give it a good run to know if I just like it or love it. Since humecto isn't sold near me, I picked up the tub in case I love it. Worst case, I like it enough to use it. I'm trying to be disciplined by purchasing when/where I can on the ground.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@divachyk

Humecto gets great reviews. 

So, I'm sure by the time you finish up that Tub, you should be able to give a Solid review.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Just a few drops left of: (No Back Ups)
EN's Blue Malva & Agave Nectar
EN's Sweet Honey & Hibiscus

Will pull out:
BFH's Espresso Hair Lotion
BFH's Saeede Hair Lotion.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I asked and Naturelle Grow will be having a 4th of July Sale!

Stay Tuned for Details!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Jakeala will also be having a 4th of July Sale
Claudie 30% off 4th Sale = CELEBRATE


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

@IDareT'sHair All those sales , I'll need to stay very focused.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Got in on that APB Flash Sale and picked up x3 Lotions @curlyhersheygirl @Brownie518

Ended up getting:
Pearberry (I also have the Hair Butter)
Cran-Vanilla-Peach
Chicks Dig it (I also have the Hair Butter)


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My durn ST'icals (1st order) is only a Label Created. 

Nothing has gone anywhere.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> Got in on that APB Flash Sale and picked up x3 Lotions @curlyhersheygirl @Brownie518
> 
> Ended up getting:
> Pearberry (I also have the Hair Butter)
> Cran-Vanilla-Peach
> Chicks Dig it (I also have the Hair Butter)



@IDareT'sHair  The scents I got were amber romance, coconut lime verbena & pink sugar



IDareT'sHair said:


> My durn ST'icals (1st order) is only a Label Created.
> 
> Nothing has gone anywhere.



Sigh..... I was hoping things got better


----------



## Brownie518

Hey girls. I got some APB today, too. 2 lotions, 2 Not Pete jellies, and a large Moisturizing cond


----------



## Brownie518

I need to check if my STicals actually shipped...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *I need to check if my STicals actually shipped...*



@Brownie518

Please let me know.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *Hey girls. I got some APB today, too. 2 lotions, 2 Not Pete jellies, and a large Moisturizing cond*



@Brownie518 

Very nice Haul!

I've been playing around with a mock NG Cart.  I'll place a small order with Claudie too. 

Not real sure about Jakeala (because I really don't need anything)


----------



## Brownie518

I have to redo my NG cart, too. Need to add a prepaid and a large Brown Sugar


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> I have to redo my NG cart, too. Need to add a *prepaid* and a large Brown Sugar



@Brownie518 
And a Pre-Poo! Which one?  Guava & Fig or the Banana one?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Finished up a bottle of Phytophanere. 

Now I'm on Phyto Cap Energy for the next 30 days.

I will be taking that and Nature's Bounty Gummies.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> And a Pre-Poo! Which one?  Guava & Fig or the Banana one?


LOL!!!!!!!!

The Guava.


----------



## divachyk

I refuse to re-purchase the Heat Therapy Wrap. The 2nd one bit the dust tonight. I prefer the Hot Head anyway. I might check in to getting the Mastex. You still loving your @IDareT'sHair? I have a Gold n Hot one that needs updating.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@divachyk 

D - I have the Mastex.  And yes it works great.  I thought folks wanted the Heat Therapy Wrap (cordless) so they can be mobile and not sit stationary. 

You know that Mastex and the Hot & Gold both have a Cord.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My BoBeam (x3 DC'er Sample Pack Shipped). 

No movement yet from "you know who"  *rolls eyes*


----------



## divachyk

@IDareT'sHair, I like being mobile but the corded ones have consistent heat whereas the cordless ones do not. Pick your poison, right? In a true PJ fashion, I like having both on hand.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl

Um...Yeah *sucks teef* Gurl thanks for posting that Siamese Twist Sale. ........

I got:
Essential Hair Crème (for Fall)
Strawberry Fields Hair Lotion (Mango Madness)


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

@IDareT'sHair  When I stumbled upon it I thought of you.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Used up the following:
8oz APB ayurvedic mud mask ( multiple backups)
8oz APB essential hair and body oil ( multiple backups)
8oz BRB strawberry DC (1 backup)
4oz APB apple strengthening hair mask ( no backup)
8oz Jakeala flaxseed gel ( 2 backups)


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *When I stumbled upon it I thought of you.*



@curlyhersheygirl

Gee Thanks Ms. Curl.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *Used up the following:
> 8oz APB ayurvedic mud mask ( multiple backups)
> 8oz APB essential hair and body oil ( multiple backups)
> 8oz BRB strawberry DC (1 backup)
> 4oz APB apple strengthening hair mask ( no backup)
> 8oz Jakeala flaxseed gel ( 2 backups)*



@curlyhersheygirl

Those Kurl-Kidz get busy!

Nice Use Up List!


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> My BoBeam (x3 DC'er Sample Pack Shipped).
> 
> *No movement yet from "you know who" * *rolls eyes*



@IDareT'sHair

Hmph.....


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518

Has Yours Moved?  Do you have yours yet?

eta:  Still NO Movement.


----------



## bajandoc86

Hey loves.

So...I cut my hair AGAIN. Also planning to die the tips/ends purple for the summer.

I recently bought some Alikay Naturals stuff, but I still loving my APB  and Oyin Hair Dew.

I had to slow down on buying hair stuff since I had to travel for exams. Now it's back to trying out new things.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> Has Yours Moved?  Do you have yours yet?
> 
> eta:  Still NO Movement.



 Mine came...it sat for 5 days after the label was created......then finally shipped 

@IDareT'sHair


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *Mine came...it sat for 5 days after the label was created......then finally shipped *



@Brownie518

.....And I still have another Package to be frustrated over.

Because of course they wouldn't think to mail both packages together.

How's that Gallon Look?


----------



## Golden75

I was this  > < close to getting some ST.  But think I will wait to see 4th of July sales.  I'd like to get some NG.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Golden75
What's New G?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Golden75 
Girl, I'm still sitting out here waiting on x2 durn orders from ST'icals. 

Why did I go back????  When I know better.

I wish I would have bought everything I wanted so I could leave them alone.

They getting on my nerves already. 

I want a couple more of those Conditioning Crème Rinse.


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Golden75
> What's New G?



@IDareT'sHair Not much. Jus chillin'.


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Golden75
> Girl, I'm still sitting out here waiting on x2 durn orders from ST'icals.
> 
> Why did I go back????  When I know better.
> 
> I wish I would have bought everything I wanted so I could leave them alone.
> 
> They getting on my nerves already.
> 
> I want a couple more of those Conditioning Crème Rinse.


@IDareT'sHair Reading yours & @Brownie518 ST non-shipping made me pause.  Plus they remove free shipping if you use the discount.  I ain't neva had that experience before.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Golden75

Just when you think you are really out....the PJunkie in you draws you right back in.


Package #1 is finally moving.  Label created 6 days ago. 

I wish both of my orders would be in this package, but that is probably wishing too much.


----------



## Golden75

Picked up some SM JBCO edge gel. Got box braids and I am concerned bout deez edges


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I really wish I could 'not buy anything else' until the 4th Sales.

Imma try to hold out.

Currently waiting on:
ST'icals (x2 orders) *sucks teef*
Cathy Howse
Siamese Twist

For the 4th I want:
Claudie's
Naturelle Grow
Jakeala
Hattache (if they were having a Sale) or Pampered & Twisted, Ave You or somebody.

*may look at ST'icals again  *cough*


----------



## Brownie518

@IDareT'sHair 

I have to keep forcing myself off Etsy...I'm ready for NG, and I need to get some Styling Creme backups from Claudie. I might hit up Hattache if they have the Soultanicals that I want.


----------



## blackviolet

I knew I shouldn't have  placed that 3rd order W/Soultanicals, that  Raspberry Lemonade Bubblegum  detangler suckered me in.

 Reading about the non shipping issues @IDareT'sHair  & @Brownie518 been having ........well I know what I have coming at me


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@blackviolet
Order x1 is finally here in the City.  Should finally be delivered today.

I have x1 more order out there 'hanging' in the wind.

I wish they were both in this package...

But knowing 'them' that's highly unlikely....

I made a 3rd Cart for x2 Conditioning Cremes. 

Made the Cart twice but my fangas froze and wouldn't let me hit PayNah.

Imma try to wait until 4th Sales to buy anything else from them or anybody else.


----------



## Beamodel

I've been really low key lately. Mainly because if work (not giving me much time to do anything besides work) but also because I'm at a crossroads with my hair. 

I'm not fully sure but I might be on the road to transitioning. I'm gong to install micro braids on Friday until I figure my life out. 

Hope all is well with you ladies...

@curlyhersheygirl 
I'm looking for a small box. If not, I'm gonna just use an padded envelope.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Beamodel

I'm sure whatever you decide, it will be the right decision for your HHJ.

Just know that we got you.

I'm sure myself and @divachyk  are at that same exact Crossroad.

So, we're there together.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@blackviolet @Brownie518

Soultanicals #1 is here.  So, yep.  Still waiting on #2.

OT: My BoBeam Sampler Pack (of DC'ers) also came today.


----------



## blackviolet

I got Soultanicals  # 1 & # 2 the same day packaged & shipped  separately

Waiting on #3 then I am done! I hope you get your stuff soon.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

@Beamodel NP sis. Keep us posted on your hair journey.

@IDareT'sHair The kids already prepared their list for any upcoming sales so they know they have to keep using up stuff. Today they used up a happy nappy hair hibiscus DC ( no backups) and 8oz KV fenugreek oil ( multiple backups)

I'm glad one of your packages arrived. That was actually reasonable time for ST.


----------



## divachyk

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Beamodel
> 
> I'm sure whatever you decide, it will be the right decision for your HHJ.
> 
> Just know that we got you.
> 
> I'm sure myself and @divachyk  are at that same exact Crossroad.
> 
> So, we're there together.


Agreed @IDareT'sHair -- we're in this together @Beamodel. I'm 49 (almost 50) weeks post and I'm ok with that. No plans to relax right now.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@divachyk 
So that makes me 39 weeks (almost 40) with no plans to relax.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *The kids already prepared their list for any upcoming sales so they know they have to keep using up stuff. Today they used up a happy nappy hair hibiscus DC ( no backups) and 8oz KV fenugreek oil ( multiple backups)
> 
> I'm glad one of your packages arrived. That was actually reasonable time for ST.*



@curlyhersheygirl

I need a couple of the Kurl-Kidz over here helping me out! 

Yeah, I ordered on the 5th and it arrived on the 22nd. 

So, 17 days.  3 almost 4 weeks,


----------



## divachyk

IDareT'sHair said:


> @divachyk
> So that makes me 39 weeks (almost 40) with no plans to relax.



Hi 5 @IDareT'sHair !!!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@divachyk

This far into the hair game.....I'm sure you me and @Beamodel will make the right decisions.


----------



## divachyk

No doubt @IDareT'sHair -


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Will do a b.a.s.k. Vanilla-Whiskey Pre-Soak tomorrow (under my Wig). 

Will come home and cowash it out.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair said:


> @divachyk
> 
> This far into the hair game.....I'm sure you me and @Beamodel will make the right decisions.




@IDareT'sHair @divachyk 

Yea, I've been wearing my hair in a high bun lately and my waves are so pretty and my coils inside feel so lovely


----------



## Beamodel

@IDareT'sHair 

I think I'm 10 weeks behind you. Wait, I think I'm 27 weeks. Not 29


----------



## Brownie518

Hey ladies. I'm here at work, so busy. Next Tuesday is our official day of transition to a new owner and we have so much stuff to do every day now...

Anyway, I'm liking that Knot So Fast Kink Drink. I only got a sample but I plan to get a reg size at some point.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *I'm liking that Knot So Fast Kink Drink. I only got a sample but I plan to get a reg size at some point.*



@Brownie518

I'm using the Sorrel Kink Drink right now and like it. 

Not sure of the official name? Knappyalicious somebody.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Speaking of ST'icals.........

I received a notice that Package #2 will be shipped in the next 24-48 hours....which means little to nothing.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel said:


> *I think I'm 10 weeks behind you. Wait, I think I'm 27 weeks. Not 29*



@Beamodel 
My last T/U was September 26, 2014.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My Siamese Twist Shipped!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Got a Shipping Notice for my BoBeam 3pak Sampler of DC'ers


----------



## Eisani

Hey y'all! 

Used up recently:
Mielle Babassu dc (back up)
HV SitriNillah- surprisingly, no back ups
CON Argan poo
ORS Aloe poo
APB butter
Elucence poo

No new hair purchases, but I have a Kervada cart I'm holding on to... Wasn't there a little 5% discount code?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Eisani 

Hey Ms. E!.....

Not sure about an KV Discount Code?  If you leave it in your cart long enough, they will usually send you a 10% to prompt you into hittin' PayNah.


----------



## Golden75

Finished up MC Hair Candy  Had to mix in some AOHR to stretch.  Ordered SSI Sprout Box   they said it is different than the first one.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Waiting on:
ST'icals #2
ABP
Siamese Twist #1 & #2
Cathy Howse UBH
Jakeala Green Tea Hair Oil


----------



## Brownie518

Hey girls..I'm prepooing with some oils before my wash later. Haven't decided what to DC with yet, though. 

I'm just waiting on APB. I can't wait to try the Lotion.


----------



## Brownie518

That Jakeala oil is nice... @IDareT'sHair


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *That Jakeala oil is nice...*



@Brownie518 
It really is!


----------



## divachyk

Hey Lovely Ladies!! Hope everyone is good around these parts.

RT: Yall, I'm so embarrassed - I had a facial today and stained that woman's sheets. It look like a blend of dye (from my black turban) and oil (from my hair).


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@divachyk 
Opps! 

I hope you enjoyed your Facial.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl

Hey Curl-Gurl!


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Hey divas

I almost bought one of those boxes from SSI but passed since it contained only conditioners.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl
Under the Steamer now (with NG's Herbal Blends).

I guess I should be making an Mock NG Cart?  To get ready for the Sale.

I passed on SSI too. I didn't even look at it to see what was in it.

I've been buying too much lately.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl
I'm almost finished with my BFH Lotions. (no back ups),

I'm also almost finished with another Jasmine Hibiscus (been using these to cowash with) to use them up. 

I hate that I kept them so long.  They are so lovely.   Now I feel like I'm wasting them.

I'll pull out SSI Coco Crème next (I've been having it for a minute) and also PBN's Murumuru Lotion to rotate.

I'll be off all next week, so hopefully we can 'chat' during the day. *YAY*


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> Under the Steamer now (with NG's Herbal Blends).
> 
> I guess I should be making an Mock NG Cart?  To get ready for the Sale.
> 
> I passed on SSI too. I didn't even look at it to see what was in it.
> 
> I've been buying too much lately.


@IDareT'sHair That's a good DC. I have my list ready just waiting to see the discount



IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> 
> 
> *I'll be off all next week, so hopefully we can 'chat' during the day. *YAY**



Cool. Then we should be able to keep each other on track during the sales.

I want to get some pomades from TPS but the shipping


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

@IDareT'sHair  I wonder what's happening with my APB order? She started shipping within a day's time and I got spoiled lol


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl 
Lemme go look at that SSI

*conditioner addict*  Lawd Curl, I wish you wouldn't have told me that.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> That's a good DC. I have my list ready just waiting to see the discount
> 
> 
> 
> *Cool. Then we should be able to keep each other on track during the sales.*
> 
> I want to get some pomades from TPS but the shipping



@curlyhersheygirl


You're kidding right?   Good One.

I'd like to see that.

I read another complaint about TPS shipping costs.  I have a Cart with an 8oz Peppermint Pomade in it.

I have already been purchasing several items for Fall.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *I wonder what's happening with my APB order? She started shipping within a day's time and I got spoiled lol*



@curlyhersheygirl 
I contacted her yesterday about a little change *cough* and she said mine would ship possibly today.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

@IDareT'sHair lol We have to try right?

That TPS shipping is ridiculous. I wanted 4 8oz pomades and the shipping is $12


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl
Someone posted a Monique Hair Boutique BOGO and I thought it was for today.

The BOGO was for yesterday *only* 3-7.

I had x2 CJ Repair Me's in a Cart.  That would have been a sweet deal.

OT: I never remember TPS being that High.  *OUCH*


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> I contacted her yesterday about a little change *cough* and she said mine would ship possibly today.


@IDareT'sHair You and these changes lol But.... what did you add or change


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> Someone posted a Monique Hair Boutique BOGO and I thought it was for today.
> 
> The BOGO was for yesterday *only* 3-7.
> 
> I had x2 CJ Repair Me's in a Cart.  That would have been a sweet deal.
> 
> OT: I never remember TPS being that High.  *OUCH*


@IDareT'sHair  Man I thought that was today. I have 6 things in my cart  Well off to empty the cart.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl

I know.

That mess left me feeling some kind of way.  

I had several great Carts out there, but emptied them all out and settled on x2 Repair Me's only to find out (after I put in the Code) that the Sale ended on the 26th.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *You and these changes lol But.... what did you add or change *



@curlyhersheygirl 
I changed one of the Lotions to: Fairy Dust to match my Butters.

Changed from Cran-Peach-Vanilla

I wanted them all to Match the Butters.

So, I'll have:
Pearberry
Chicks Dig It
Fairy Dust

In both Lotion & Butta'


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> 
> I know.
> 
> *That mess left me feeling some kind of way.*
> 
> I had several great Carts out there, but emptied them all out and settled on x2 Repair Me's only to find out (after I put in the Code) that the Sale ended on the 26th.



@IDareT'sHair  Me too. Now I want to buy something but I don't know what


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> I changed one of the Lotions to: Fairy Dust to match my Butters.
> 
> Changed from Cran-Peach-Vanilla
> 
> *I wanted them all to Match the Butters.*
> 
> So, I'll have:
> Pearberry
> Chicks Dig It
> Fairy Dust
> 
> In both Lotion & Butta'


@IDareT'sHair  Makes sense


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *Now I want to buy something but I don't know what*



@curlyhersheygirl

Gurl....Me Too!

We got Problems!


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

@IDareT'sHair  We sure do


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl

That sucked for real. 

Especially since they had all those great lines just waiting on us.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> 
> That sucked for real.
> 
> Especially since they had all those great lines just waiting on us.


@IDareT'sHair Yup I'm sorry I went to that site now.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl

I bought a bunch of stuff from there last year (I think) when they had this Huge Ginormous Clearance.

Yeah, they have some great brands and they do have really deep-discounted Sales.

I need to make sure I'm on that mailing list.  So this NEVER happens to us again.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl

Just got my Ship notice from APB.


----------



## divachyk

curlyhersheygirl said:


> Hey divas
> 
> I almost bought one of those boxes from SSI but passed since it contained only conditioners.



I almost did too but I somehow walked away @curlyhersheygirl

I did enjoy it @IDareT'sHair  Thanks chica


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@divachyk 

How's the Hurr?


----------



## divachyk

@IDareT'sHair neglected at this point. I've been spraying it with Shea Moisture Coconut & Hibiscus and just slapping the wig on. I hope that doesn't haunt me. I will attempt a take-down tomorrow to moisturize. I will wash late next week since it's a long weekend. Wash days have been going much better lately which is the only time I seem to have issues. How's your hair?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@divachyk 
Really healthy with this break.  Still no immediate plans to relax. 

I see now I needed this break.


----------



## Brownie518

curlyhersheygirl said:


> @IDareT'sHair  I wonder what's happening with my APB order? She started shipping within a day's time and I got spoiled lol



I was wondering the same thing!! @curlyhersheygirl  I miss those days!!!! I can't wait to try that lotion


----------



## Brownie518

Hi ladies!! I'm at work...4 more days until we're turned over to the new owners 
I used that NG Brown Sugar DC again... Gotta get a 16oz of that!!!

@IDareT'sHair  I used that BoBeam coconut conditioner or something as  prepoo....loved it!! I like the consistency of that. I'm going to get a big jar, if they have one.

ETA...its that BoBeam Condish


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518

How ya'll gone do with the new owners?

I have an NG Brown Suga' in my Mock Cart.  And the Irish Moss & the Pink Clay.

BoBeam does have 8oz of her other DC'er and a 15% discount code.  (That particular one is limited edition) She offered that one at Christmas.

She ships super fast too.

http://www.bobeamnaturalproducts.com/#!hair-care/cvxj


----------



## Brownie518

@IDareT'sHair

We're all hoping that they won't be making too many changes but that it will be a good move for us. fangas crossed!!!

Whats the BoBeam code?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518

http://www.bobeamnaturalproducts.com/#!hair-care/cvxj

JUNE15


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518

Finishing up: BFH's Lotions (Espresso & Saeede) no back ups.

Pulled out:  SSI's Coco Creme


----------



## divachyk

IDareT'sHair said:


> @divachyk
> Really healthy with this break.  Still no immediate plans to relax.
> 
> I see now I needed this break.



No joke, my edges are thanking me @IDareT'sHair


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@divachyk 
I know.  My Hair-Health overall has definitely improved.


----------



## Brownie518

@IDareT'sHair

I've been tearing up that Green Tea Butter!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *I've been tearing up that Green Tea Butter!*



@Brownie518
Great!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Used Up:
x1 Purabody Mango Tea Scalp Butter (1 back-up)


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518 
Have you dug into that Gallon of KS yet?


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> 
> Just got my Ship notice from APB.


@IDareT'sHair Me too.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Brownie518 said:


> @IDareT'sHair
> 
> I've been tearing up that Green Tea Butter!


@Brownie518 I'm using the last corner of my jar right now. I'll finish it this week. I need to get another jar or two.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl @Brownie518

I see Jakeala now has a Green Tea Butter.  Wonder how hers compares to HV's?


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl @Brownie518
> 
> I see Jakeala now has a Green Tea Butter.  Wonder how hers compares to HV's?


@IDareT'sHair Interesting. I think I'll get one if I partake in her July 4th sale


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl 
I may get Jakeala's during her Sale to compare it with HV's.

https://www.etsy.com/listing/118254...green-tea-100-natural?ref=shop_home_active_11


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl

I've been goin' in hard on Lotions lately. 

And just a touch of Butter.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> Have you dug into that Gallon of KS yet?




LOL!! sure did!! Big ole thang! I forgot to snap a pic for you!


----------



## Brownie518

curlyhersheygirl said:


> @IDareT'sHair Me too.


 So did I !!! Somebody lurkin!!!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518
Gurl.....Imma tear them Lotions up!  And I got the matching Butta's

Oh Yeah......


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> 
> I've been goin' in hard on Lotions lately.
> 
> And just a touch of Butter.


@IDareT'sHair I'm using butters and liquid LI's.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

@IDareT'sHair I'm loving that SM manuka honey scalp oil I got for $2.50. It leaves my hair and scalp feeling wonderful. I'm glad I got 2


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl
I got the SM JBCO Oil during 1 of those B1G1 Sales.


----------



## Brownie518

curlyhersheygirl said:


> @Brownie518 I'm using the last corner of my jar right now. I'll finish it this week. I need to get another jar or two.



Yeah, I definitely need a backup!! 
@curlyhersheygirl


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> Gurl.....Imma tear them Lotions up!  And I got the matching Butta's
> 
> Oh Yeah......



I wish i had gotten a couple buttas when they were on sale. They used to be 'firm' but the last two samples she tossed in were nice and fluffy and rich. 

My random wish list:

ST Knot So Fast Kink Drink
HV Green Tea Butter
SSI Okra Winfrey
SSI Cranberry leave in
BoBeam Condish


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518 

A back up sounds good.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518 
Very nice 4th Wish-List


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

@Brownie518 The butter is still on sale until the end of the month. You can also use the LHCF code to get a further discount.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl

What's da' Kurl-Kidz using?


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

@IDareT'sHair They're using lotions,gels and light oils.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> Very nice 4th Wish-List


 Oh, thats not my list for the 4th...LOL. its just a random list of stuff I want. My 4th list is serious....


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518
Yeah...You had all that Naturelle Grow stuff too.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl 
@blackviolet

My 2nd ST'icals order is finally moving =

x1 Molasses Reconstruct and x1 Curl-Elastic DC'ers.

And I still got the nerve to want: x2 Conditioning Crème.  Pfffft.


----------



## Beamodel

Hi beauties

I installed my micro braids yesterday. So I'm riding low key for a while. Essence Festival is this upcoming weekend, and I needed my hair to look amazing.

Anyways, here is a picture of my braids


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Beamodel 

It looks like your Hair.  Very nice.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My 2nd ST'icals is in the City, so I should be getting it tomorrow.

I'll definitely participate in Fan Friday if there is one.


----------



## Brownie518

@Beamodel

That looks great!! Love it!!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Finished up: BFH's Espresso & Saeede Ayurvedic Crème. 

Debating on whether to cut the bottles open or just pitch them. (no back ups).

Pulled out: SSI's Coco Crème.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

@IDareT'sHair If they worked for you I would cut those bottles and place the product in another container. 
@Beamodel Those micros look awesome.


----------



## Beamodel

Thanks guys. I'm happy with the way they came out and even more so happy that I don't have to worry about my hair for a while. 

@IDareT'sHair @Brownie518 @curlyhersheygirl


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Beamodel

Have you thought about Maintenance?  How often will you Wash etc....?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl 
There is really not anything left. 

Not sure if I want to go through the Aggravation of cutting those ridiculous bottles. 

OT: My ST'icals is out for Delivery.  Did you see Ynobe is having a Sale and closing until September?


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> There is really not anything left.
> 
> Not sure if I want to go through the Aggravation of cutting those ridiculous bottles.
> 
> OT: My ST'icals is out for Delivery.  Did you see Ynobe is having a Sale and closing until September?


@IDareT'sHair Oh I thought you had full bottles. Well then pitch them ANBHTFD


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl 
Nah...they're done.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl

Are you getting any Ynobe before they close?


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> 
> Are you getting any Ynobe before they close?


@IDareT'sHair  Nah I don't want anything from them right now. You?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl

Nope.  Not right now.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl

Have you made a "Mock" 4th of July list yet? 

I need some ideas.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

@IDareT'sHair Did you get the KBN newsletter about their products being sold by Loux?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl 
No, I did not.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> 
> Have you made a "Mock" 4th of July list yet?
> 
> *I need some ideas.*



@IDareT'sHair You're a mess lol 
I haven't yet though. I wanted to get the new cleansers from NG but they're not available in 16oz so I may pass on her sale.
From Jakeala I may get more of the honey DC if I can getthe original formulation and that hair oil you keep raving about.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> No, I did not.


@IDareT'sHair I guess I should post it in the sales thread then.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl 
Loux has some nice lines listed.  Do they ever have Sales?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> @IDareT'sHair You're a mess lol
> I haven't yet though. I wanted to get the new cleansers from NG but they're not available in 16oz so I may pass on her sale.
> *From Jakeala I may get more of the honey DC if I can getthe original formulation and that hair oil you keep raving about.*



@curlyhersheygirl

The Kurl-Kidz will love that Green Tea Oil too.  (It's a Spritz).  You need to Stock Up on those.
And yes, you can still get the Original in the Tutti Honey.

I know.  About 16oz.

I have the Asian Pear, Vanilla-Fig and Pink Mimosa 8oz Cleansing Conditioners.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

I'm not sure but KBN is 15% off this week and they offer free shipping over $35


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

@IDareT'sHair Yeah I can't do 8oz


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl 

From NG: I want to try the Pink Clay DC'er, the Brown Sugar (Brownie gave this one a thumbs up) and Irish Moss DC'ers.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl 
I might pick up a Hair Lotion or 2 from CCSNaturals. 

I love the Rice Milk one.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> I might pick up a Hair Lotion or 2 from CCSNaturals.
> 
> I love the Rice Milk one.


@IDareT'sHair I was just checking them out


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl

I had several Lotions from them before and a couple Butters.

Sold the Butters on the Exchange, but kept the Lotions. (Butters were a little hard).

And since I'm on this Lotion-Kick I should stock up on the Rice Pudding one.

I also looked and the Milky one.

I had the Hibiscus Lotion.  It was nice, but Floral.

I have a 16oz Rice Pudding one sitting in a Cart.  Not sure I need it tho'

Lita gave this Company Great Reviews, which is why I bought from them.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

@IDareT'sHair  Good to know. The price is right; I'm just waiting to see what the NG and Jakeala sales will be.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl

Imma get: x3 8oz Rice Pudding Hair Milks


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl

I didn't realize SSI's Coco Crème Leave-In was so 'loose' i.e. thinner consistency.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

@IDareT'sHair Yes it is thin but it's very moisturizing


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl

I had taken the pump out last night (right out of the Fridge) and switched it to a Flip-Top Cap.

I took the Pump out while it was still Cold.  I just poured a ton out! 

OT: My ST'icals is here.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl

Is the Cranberry Cocktail one thin too? 

I just stuck it in the Fridge when it came and never looked at it.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

@IDareT'sHair I never tried the cranberry cocktail.
I'm glad your ST order came.... finally


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl
It took 17 Days.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> It took 17 Days.


@IDareT'sHair 
 She needs to get it together. Especially before she goes on maternity leave.


----------



## divachyk

Have fun this weekend @Beamodel. Your hair looks great. How will you rock it in the smoldering heat? I nearly sweat to death when I was there a few weekends ago. lol There was no breeze flowing whatsoever. Dh and I was back and forth about this weekend based on his work schedule. Hotel prices are sky high now so we will likely sit this one out unless Hotwire comes through at the last moment.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *She needs to get it together. Especially before she goes on maternity leave.*


 @curlyhershey

Lawd...Maternity Leave!


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Beamodel
> 
> Have you thought about Maintenance?  How often will you Wash etc....?



@IDareT'sHair 
I most likely won't do that until two or three weeks from now. I love micros braids. This is one of the only ways I feel comfortable with in regards to wearing "weave/extensions".


----------



## Beamodel

divachyk said:


> Have fun this weekend @Beamodel. Your hair looks great. How will you rock it in the smoldering heat? I nearly sweat to death when I was there a few weekends ago. lol There was no breeze flowing whatsoever. Dh and I was back and forth about this weekend based on his work schedule. Hotel prices are sky high now so we will likely sit this one out unless Hotwire comes through at the last moment.



@divachyk 
Lol it's crazy hot here. Right now I only have it hanging. Once they loosen up some, I can wear it in different styles.


----------



## Beamodel

@divachyk 
Yes, hotel prices are cray cray right now due to the Essence Festival. They charge a arm and a leg for everything every time us blk folk have events here.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Beamodel 

Again, it looks very nice and just like your Hair.  Enjoy wearing them.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Beamodel
> 
> Again, it looks very nice and just like your Hair.  Enjoy wearing them.



Thank you hunny


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> It took 17 Days.





Hey ladies!


----------



## Brownie518

I wish these 4th sales would start already...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518

Um...what is this about ST'icals going on Maternity Leave?...

My Stuff came today.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *I wish these 4th sales would start already...*



@Brownie518
J.Monique Naturals Sale has started.  Until July 6th.  Up to 40% off.  No Code necessary.

CCsNaturals 30% has also started.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518 
I guess you saw Mala is back?


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> Um...what is this about ST'icals going on Maternity Leave?...
> 
> My Stuff came today.



Maternity leave????? Did she send out an email??


----------



## Beamodel

I just threw out a Mission Condition Cranberry Cheapskate. It had Mold in it. 

The only thing I have left is the caramel protein treatment. I can't tell if it's moldy or not since it's dark like chocolate cake batter.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> I guess you saw Mala is back?



@IDareT'sHair 
I saw..you getting anything??


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Beamodel

Crap!

I have x2 Caramel's.  Maybe I'll use it this wash day.

I was thinking about what Protein Rx I can use.

I was going to use up my CJ Repair Me.

Maybe I'll save the last little corner of that and use M:C's Caramel Rx instead.

I have some Hemp-Ade and I think some more Terra-Forma and the Honey DC'er.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *I saw..you getting anything??*



@Brownie518

She need to go someplace with that 10%, for real.

I will get some Shikakai Oil at some point (that's my Boo-Thang)


----------



## Beamodel

Yea @IDareT'sHair  I'm done with mission condition. My other item I had for my son molded up too. Which is a shame bc it made his hair defined and curls pop.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel said:


> *Yea* * I'm done with mission condition. My other item I had for my son molded up too. Which is a shame bc it made his hair defined and curls pop.*



@Beamodel

I still have:
Hemp-Ade x2
Terra-Forma (I think)
Goji Berry Lotions x2
Honey DC'er
Caramel Rx x2


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Beamodel

I'll do the Caramel on dry hair Wednesday. 

 I better stay on this hard and try to use them up ASAP.


----------



## Brownie518

I only have TerraForma and that Buttercream or whatever from MC...i'm going to check them when I get home.


----------



## Golden75

Beamodel said:


> I just threw out a Mission Condition Cranberry Cheapskate. It had Mold in it.
> 
> The only thing I have left is the caramel protein treatment. I can't tell if it's moldy or not since it's dark like chocolate cake batter.


 
@IDareT'sHair I was thinking about that MC stuff and if was going to be bad by the time I get to it.  Guess I gotta make room in the fridge/rotate stuff out


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Golden75


----------



## Golden75

@IDareT'sHair Hey T!!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Golden75

What's your 4th list looking like?  I need some ideas.


----------



## Golden75

It really be needing to look like nothing!  Maybe, mayyyyyybeeeee.... Jakeala, NG, or any one stop shop.  But really trying to get nothing   And you?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Golden75

Right now:
Claudie *definite*
Jakeala (maybe depending on discount)
Naturelle Grow (maybe depending on Discount)
Soultanicals (maybe depending on discount)
Siamese Twist (maybe depending on discount)
And maybe a 1 Stop (if any of them have a Sale)


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

@Beamodel I'm so sorry to hear that. A few weeks ago I tossed 2 unopened terraformas due to mold. I'm trying to use up the last two DC's I have from them before they go bad as well.

@IDareT'sHair Did you get anything from cc naturals? I got the rice pudding and milky hair LI's and lavender flaxseed gel all 16ozs.
I'm passing on APB and J'moniques so I'm just waiting to see what NG and Jakeala will do.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl

I did not, but I see you're trying to twist my arm...



curlyhersheygirl said:


> *Did you get anything from cc naturals? I got the rice pudding and milky hair LI's and lavender flaxseed gel all 16ozs.*
> I'm passing on APB and J'moniques so I'm just waiting to see what NG and Jakeala will do.


----------



## BrownBetty

Hi ladies! Long time!


----------



## Golden75

I looked at CC's, but the few things I was interested in are OOS.  It's for the best. Cause I really need to be on chill 

So right now I am just waiting on the SSI Sprout Box #2


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> 
> I did not, but I see you're trying to twist my arm...


@IDareT'sHair Lol no sis that was not my intention. Yesterday you said you may get more of the rice milk LI so I was just inquiring.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

@Golden75 I passed on that sprout box because it was only conditioners and Lawd knows I don't need no more conditioners; although I keep looking at them


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *Lol no sis that was not my intention. Yesterday you said you may get more of the rice milk LI so I was just inquiring*.



@curlyhersheygirl 
I decided to pass, because I have those x3 Lotions coming from APB. 

I think I have enough to get me through the Summer, but I might pick up a few more.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

@IDareT'sHair  Makes sense.
Will you be getting anything from APB


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75 said:


> *I was thinking about that MC stuff and if was going to be bad by the time I get to it.  Guess I gotta make room in the fridge/rotate stuff out *



@Golden75 
Yeah you better check it.  I'll slather on some Caramel on Dry Hair tomorrow a.m.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl 
I hadn't planned on getting any APB, although 30% is a Great Sale. 

I still want to try the White Chocolate Mousse DC'er.  Are you getting any APB?


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

@IDareT'sHair Not this time.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl

Here are the Lotions I have to get me through Summer:

x3 APB (on the way)
x1 16oz Siamese Twist (on the way)
x2 4oz M:C Gogi Berry Lotion
x1 Purabody Naturals Murumuru Lotion
x3 Knot Sauce
x2 SSI Coco Crème
x1 SSI Cranberry
x1 Hairitage Liquid Cake Batter

Honorable Mention:
x2 Oyin Hair Dew (saving for Fall)


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl

I'm almost finished with:
HV Sitrinillah (x1 b/up)
NG Herbal Blends (no b/ups)
JBB Hibiscus (several b/ups)


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My Siamese Twists Arrived!


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

@IDareT'sHair That's a nice list of hair lotions; you should really be all set for the summer


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl

Yeah, I think so too. 

You see, I'm already stocking up on Fall Butters & Cremes.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl

I'd like to finish up my Liter of Oyin Honey Hemp.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

@IDareT'sHair Lol yes. The sales are good so its a smart move.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl 

The Liters I need to use up:
Oyin Honey Hemp
Jessicurl
Elucence
Curls Coconut Sublime


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

@IDareT'sHair All those are nice. You should be able to knock one or two down before fall.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl
My Oyin is open.  I used it once or twice.

But I had to stop using it (for cowashing) to try to use up Jasmine.

I'll get back to it soon though.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl

Are you close to using up anything?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl 

Waiting on:
Jakeala
APB


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> 
> Are you close to using up anything?


@IDareT'sHair HV green tea butter, DB pumpkin conditioner and APB pudding.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> 
> Waiting on:
> Jakeala
> APB


@IDareT'sHair What did you get from Jakeala?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl

x2 Green Tea Hair Oils.  I'm almost finished with one and I have x1 Baked Cherries b/up.

I ordered: Pomegrante and Pink Sugar (or something).

This is something I don't wanna run out of.  I like using it with my L-I


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

@IDareT'sHair I have that on my list for my next Jakeala order.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl 
Other than Claudie, I'm pretty much open for anything.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl
After I finish up: HV and NG, I might start using my Fleurtzy's and add something else into the mix. (Maybe M:C's Honey DC'er)


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

@IDareT'sHair Those two plans sound great.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl
Like you, I have a Zillion DC'ers I need to get through. 

Hopefully, quite a few of them before BF.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl

Imma try M:C's Caramel Rx tomorrow for the 1st time on Dry Hair. 

I may get under the dryer for 20 minutes or until it gets hard.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

@IDareT'sHair Having to blow through those MC conditioners is really annoying. I like to enjoy my DC sessions but with these it feels like a chore


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl

I Agree.

At least you have several heads to help a Sista' Out. 

Yeah, Imma hafta' use up the Honey and the Terra-Forma. 

I also need to go through that Caramel Rx too.

I don't think I'm worried about Hemp-Ade.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

@IDareT'sHair  That's true.
I'm also not worried about the hemp-ade


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl

I've been very Blessed.  So far, I have not had any M:C go bad on me. 

If we can get through BF, (without losing our minds) I think we'll be good going into the New Year.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

@IDareT'sHair I'm very glad about that. Tossing products is no fun.

I agree. I think BF we will just be capping off the stashes we have and we'll be good for the first part of the New Year.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Jakeala Sale 35% Code =*  JUL35*  Sale last until July 6th and will be probably be her last one until Black Friday.


----------



## divachyk

Beamodel said:


> @divachyk
> Yes, hotel prices are cray cray right now due to the Essence Festival. They charge a arm and a leg for everything every time us blk folk have events here.



@Beamodel we found a reasonable one but it's not in the heart of things, of course.


----------



## Beamodel

divachyk said:


> @Beamodel we found a reasonable one but it's not in the heart of things, of course.



That's ok because everything here is so close. You can get anywhere around here in less than 20 mins


----------



## divachyk

Random: Ordered 3 bottles of polish today and 2 bottles a few weeks ago (still awaiting delivery). @Golden75 please stop me before this get out of control like it use to be.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My Embrace Order Shipped (already got Tracking Info):


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

@IDareT'sHair Never heard of them but that's fast shipping.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl

They have 55% off.  Did you look at them?  I got a couple KBB Products
http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=1&cad=rja&uact=8&ved=0CB8QFjAA&url=http://www.embracethenaturalyou.com/&ei=PnaUVd_CLoTs-QGXw4rwDw&usg=AFQjCNErTzso2y4qUJJk1sJiMzcRB8OfnA&sig2=astBjJ5vPp8A04mD3AxMrQ&bvm=bv.96952980,d.cWw

OT: My Hattache Cart is Ugly.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

@IDareT'sHair 55% is awesome. Too bad they don't have anything I want.

Hattache will get you every time due to the wide selection.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Well...I decided to pass on Hattache (can't beweave I'm saying that), but I just had a bunch of Lotions in my Cart and I really don't need any more of those. Really.

I pulled out: Hairitage Hydrations Liquid Cake Batter (forgot about this one) It smells delicious. 

I am adding this in my rotation with SSI's Coco Crème.

I really want to hold on to this HH LCB, but I don't want another Jasmine on my Hands.

I think my HH Stash consists of:
x1 8oz Sprout
x1 8oz Jar of Joe
x1 Small Bottle of Soft Coconut Marshmallow
x1 8oz Liquid Cake Batter (that I just started using)

No back ups of anything.  I tried to find her 'site' but didn't see it out there any more.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My APB Arrived today.  (x3 Lotions) Pearberry, Chicks Dig It, Fairy Dust and my Hair Dew from the Exchange Forum.  I got  few extras too.


----------



## Brownie518

Hey, ladies. I got my APB. I plan to DC with that Moisturizing conditioner next wash. I'll be trying out the lotion this week , too. I had forgotten that I got that Daily Refresher, too. Her 30% is callin me, though.....

Is Naturelle having a sale??? I need one or two large Brown Sugar joints


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

@Brownie518 Yes NG will be having a sale. She hasn't posted the deets yet.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

@IDareT'sHair I got my APB order yesterday.
I know how you feel about that Hattache cart. I had some more stuff in a APB cart and backed out. We can do it BF will be here dinner than we think.


----------



## Brownie518

curlyhersheygirl said:


> @Brownie518 Yes NG will be having a sale. She hasn't posted the deets yet.



Oh, okay, good!! Thanks curly!!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl

Yeah.  I had a bunch of "Lotions" in the Hattache which was so totally unnecessary.

Especially since I realized I still have at least x2 Hairitage Lotions.

I had a couple APB products in with my Oyin Hair Dew I got off the Exchange. 

One was the Broccoli & Avocado Smoothing Conditioner and the other one was a Non-Petro Jelly.

Both something I currently don't have.  So, I am truly 'thankful'


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518 
I'm tearing up that Liquid Cake Batter. 

I should put it away and use something else before I kill it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My Monique Naturals Boutique = x1 CJ Repair Me Shipped.
My Embrace The Natural You = x2 KBB Products also Shipped


----------



## Brownie518

I just finished rubbin some APB Non Petro Jelly in Cheers all over. I love that stuff. I got Cheers, Whipped Cream, and Cake Bake


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518
It was a nice surprise receiving both of those APB items. 

I can't wait to try both.

OT:  I may pass on NG and finish it out with: Claudie and Siamese Twist.


----------



## Brownie518

@IDareT'sHair

What you getting from Claudie?
I can't pass on NG..I need that Brown Suga 
I think I'll get some HTN Oil and Lotion with that 20%


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> What you getting from Claudie?
> *I can't pass on NG..I need that Brown Suga *
> I think I'll get some HTN Oil and Lotion with that 20%



@Brownie518
Oh Yeah....I forgot I wanted to try that Brown Suga'

I need to have her 'invoice' me for a product called Salve.

She currently doesn't have a name or labels for it yet, but I tried a sample and I's wants it.

That 20% would be a good one to get the HTN Lotion and Oil.


----------



## Brownie518

Salve?? Is it a pomade or something?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *Salve?? Is it a pomade or something?*



@Brownie518
Yes.

Girl, I wish I hadn't slept on that Liquid Cake Batter.


----------



## Brownie518

@IDareT'sHair

Yeah that Cake Batter is real nice. I plan to take a walk thru the stash this week, see whats in there. I found half a bottle of HTN Lotion today.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518 
That's like me 'discovering' that bottle of Liquid Cake Batter. 

It's good to take a little 'stroll' through the Stash err once and a while.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> That's like me 'discovering' that bottle of Liquid Cake Batter.
> 
> It's good to take a little 'stroll' through the Stash err once and a while.



LOL!!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518 
So what all is on your list now?  Are you getting any KV?


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

@Brownie518 NG sale 25% off code Happy25


----------



## Golden75

divachyk said:


> Random: Ordered 3 bottles of polish today and 2 bottles a few weeks ago (still awaiting delivery). @Golden75 please stop me before this get out of control like it use to be.


@divachyk I been real good with not buying polish.  I just think about all these bottles i got here... Wish my brain thought like that with hair products.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Golden75
Hey Lady!  Welp.  I got my Soultanicals.  I should be done with them for a while.

My KBB (Embrace the Natural You) is Out for Delivery.

Still waiting on Claudie and Siamese Twist.  They waited to long to start their Sales, so I might be skipping them.  *Maybe*

Some Randoms got in there and messed up my Flow. i.e. took my Moneee


----------



## Golden75

@IDareT'sHair Hey T! Is there a code for Siamese Twists?  I did't see one.  I went to the Embrace the Natural You site on my phone.  Site came up fine, but it also said something about cheating wives and porn :So a bit scared to go back to see what over there on my laptop 

I was gonna do ST, but I can't.  They royally ticked off.  Especially since they took my points away.  Debating on HTN.  Wanted to get some more stuff from her for a while.  But 20% really isn't moving me, unless there is some free shipping.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Golden75 

Here!

http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=...=ER-wNZA1w-bEQf6C5UU8GQ&bvm=bv.96952980,d.eXY

Siamese ain't releasing her Code until tomorrow or maybe Midnight? pfft.


----------



## natura87

I caved and got some  Soultanicals.  The sale was too good to pass up. I go on vacation  at the beginning of  next month so I will expect it sometime  after that. I was running  low on Knot Sauce  so I grabbed 1 of the Cant Believe  its Knot Kocoa and 2 of the Hershea Knot Sauce. 

Sephora  now ships to SK so I can get my Qhemet  fix to. Besides this nothing  until Black  Friday.


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Golden75
> 
> Here!
> 
> http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=1&cad=rja&uact=8&ved=0CB8QFjAA&url=http://www.embracethenaturalyou.com/&ei=E6-WVcyzFMq1ggSBkIDoCg&usg=AFQjCNErTzso2y4qUJJk1sJiMzcRB8OfnA&sig2=ER-wNZA1w-bEQf6C5UU8GQ&bvm=bv.96952980,d.eXY
> 
> Siamese ain't releasing her Code until tomorrow or maybe Midnight? pfft.


@IDareT'sHair Ok. I'll keep working on that cart


----------



## Golden75

natura87 said:


> I caved and got some  Soultanicals.  The sale was too good to pass up. I go on vacation  at the beginning of  next month so I will expect it sometime  after that. I was running  low on Knot Sauce  so I grabbed 1 of the Cant Believe  its Knot Kocoa and 2 of the Hershea Knot Sauce.
> 
> Sephora  now ships to SK so I can get my Qhemet  fix to. Besides this nothing  until Black  Friday.


STOP!!!! I did not know Sephora was carrying QB.  Thank you x 500 @natura87


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My KBB came Today,  Purchased a bottle of EVOO today at the Grocery.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I kept getting my order(s) mixed up.  

So, I got the KBB from Embrace The Natural You.

And the: CJ from Monique's Natural Boutique.  I also got the KBN & MHC from Moniques.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I pretty much decided to pass on NG. (Don't really need anything). 

Waiting on Claudie to invoice me.

Undecided about Siamese Twists.  She took too long to post her Discount Code.

Which pretty much caused me to skip on to other folks and spent what moneee I had designated for Hair stuff someplace else.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I ended up picking up x2 Additional Items from KBB from Embrace. 

Another one of the Super Duper Hydrating Crème and one of her "No Poo" Cleansers.

ETA: Monique's Natural Hair Boutique told me they are actually OOS on those x2 MHC Type 4 Hair Cremes I ordered, so I asked for a Full Refund. 

I already have KBN, so I can pass on that.

Maybe Siamese Twist is still in the game afterall, since I am getting my money back from Monique's. 

I was looking forward to trying MHC Type 4.  That Sale was too good to be true.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

@IDareT'sHair Hey sis
DH took the older kids downtown to see fireworks. I stayed home with Arianna.

I also passed on NG. I just wanted to try a few things but that can wait till BF.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> @IDareT'sHair Hey sis
> DH took the older kids downtown to see fireworks.* I stayed home with Arianna.*
> 
> I also passed on NG. I just wanted to try a few things but that can wait till BF.



@curlyhersheygirl 
Awww! I hope they have a nice time. 

I thought ours might get Rained Out, but it cleared up and the Sun came out.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

@IDareT'sHair I'm sure they will.
It's a little chilly here but thankfully no rain.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl

I'm Hendigo'ing tomorrow. 

Will probably use up x1 HV Sitrinillah.  I have x1 back-up.

I may also use up another Jasmine.  I will use that for a Final Rinse/Out after DC'ing.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl

I keep forgetting I have the Plantain L-I. Until I saw you mention it.

Girl, I don't need nothing else.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

@IDareT'sHair I really miss Jasmine's. Those conditioners were so moisturizing.

I'm shampooing tomorrow and will use either MD or SM protein DC


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl

I hope I don't have any problems getting my Refund from Monique's.

ETA:  That ST'icals Sale was a good one.  (and Free Shipping).  Couldn't let that go.

I should be good with them for a while.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

@IDareT'sHair Refund from which vendor? What happened?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

IDareT'sHair said:


> *ETA: Monique's Natural Hair Boutique told me they are actually OOS on those x2 MHC Type 4 Hair Cremes I ordered, so I asked for a Full Refund.
> 
> I already have KBN, so I can pass on that.*
> 
> Maybe Siamese Twist is still in the game afterall, since I am getting my money back from Monique's.
> 
> *I was looking forward to trying MHC Type 4.  That Sale was too good to be true.*





curlyhersheygirl said:


> *Refund from which vendor? What happened?*



@curlyhersheygirl


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> 
> I keep forgetting I have the Plantain L-I. Until I saw you mention it.
> 
> Girl, I don't need nothing else.


@IDareT'sHair Me either. But I do have a very lengthy to try list


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl 
After these huge 4th of July Sales, I hope I can maintain until BF. 

I bet they pull some mess and have Labor Day Sales too.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

@IDareT'sHair  O I see.
That is why I passed on that vendor. Everything I wanted was oos so I got frustrated. I passed on embrace because they told me the extra 15% was for their brand of products only but at the time that wasnt stated on the site. They later changed it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl 
Did your Sister Haul this 4th?


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> After these huge 4th of July Sales, I hope I can maintain until BF.
> 
> I bet they pull some mess and have Labor Day Sales too.


@IDareT'sHair I'm trying to hold out for then too. But if the % is right I'll bite ( in my Johnny Cochran voice lol)


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> Did your Sister Haul this 4th?


@IDareT'sHair No she didn't. She's been sporting wigs and sew ins since February.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl
I was able to use SAVE15 on my Embrace order (the 1st one)

Code wouldn't work today. (I thought it had expired)?  I wondered what was up.

Yeah, I don't want no mess w/my $. 

They tried to offer several 'suggestions' of 'similiar' products to MHC Type4. 

You know we don't get down like that.

We want what we want.  Period.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

@IDareT'sHair Exactly. I don't have time for all that.
With regards to the code apparently they didn't want it to be used with the mark down prices.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl 
I'm glad I got in the 1st time before they caught it.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

@IDareT'sHair Me too. That made the deal even sweeter.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl 
Are you getting anything else or just playing it by ear?


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

@IDareT'sHair I may get 2 things from Siamese twist but I'm not sure.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl

If she gone be a Serious Playa' she got to get in the game early.

So far from her I got:
Black Seed & Pomegranate Hair Crème
Essential Hair Crème
Mango Moisturizing Crème (won this)
Strawberry Coils Lotion

If I order I'll get:
Chocolate Cleanser
Henna Raspberry Crème
Ayurvedic Crème
Protein Reconstructor


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

@IDareT'sHair That's true. Waiting on the code made me shop elsewhere.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl
I know. 

I was thinking maybe she doesn't want a hefty sale. 

Even macy's & Nem get started Early


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

@IDareT'sHair Lol


----------



## Ltown

Happy Independence Day ladies!  I'm no a no buy until BF got to use up, i seen alot of good sales but i couldn't cave in especially since i have so much that i haven't used.  Enjoy the day and the sales!!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl
I received my Refund from Monique's. 

The Code for Siamese is FREDERICKDOUGLASS which currently is not working.

I'm losing my desire to purchase.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

@IDareT'sHair I just logged on to post that code . She posted it on FB at around 4:30am she must have forgot to activate it .

I'm glad you got your refund.
BTW what did you get from ST?

ETA There is a $15 min to use the code.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl

I convo'ed Siamese.  That durn Code does not work.

I got: x2 Conditioning Curl Crème from ST'icals. 

It came up to $22.00 which is excellent at $11.00 each, plus Free Shipping.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl

I informed her that the Code was not working.  Waiting to hear back from her.

This and the fact that it won't ship for 3 weeks, makes me wanna move on.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

@IDareT'sHair The code's working now.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl

Yeah.  I know.  Are you getting anything?


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

@IDareT'sHair Not sure. I'm leaning more towards no. I may get something from ST. That new butter looks interesting.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ended up getting:
Chocolate Silk Ayurvedic Cowash (in Double Chocolate)
Raspberry Henna Crème
Olive & Bhringaraj Ayurvedic Crème

@curlyhersheygirl


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ended up "Finally" getting my Liter of Cathy Howse UBH. 

So, I should be set on that for a while.

Since I use it each wash day, I needed to gone & invest in a Liter.

I guess I'm done with 4th of July "Hauls" unless something really grabs me & my wallet and pulls us back in.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl

When I was mentioning everything I currently have in Siamese Twists I forgot about:
Coconut Sweet Potatoe Pie Hairdress.

*the only thing I don't like about this, is that it is in a Glass Jar*  I'm Clumsy.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

@IDareT'sHair  Glass jar?  with my kids that's a no no


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Used Up:
x1 HV Sitrinillah DC'er (have x1 maybe x2 backups)?  But I think it's just x1


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl

I think that's the only one that comes in Glass.  The rest of them are plastic.

This one:

https://www.etsy.com/listing/997992...irdress-6oz-size-amla?ref=shop_home_active_13


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

@IDareT'sHair O ok. If I ever get that I'll transfer it into something else.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl
I must admit all these 4th Sales are Great!


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

@IDareT'sHair Yes they are awesome. I got  a pumpkin hairdress and the 10 in 1 hair cream from Siamese twist. I want the monoi hair spritz but that was excluded from the sale.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl
She said the Bamboo Monoi will be in it's own Sale.  Which will be interesting.

I may get one, although I don't like the scent of Gardenia.

ETA:  Now we gotta wait three weeks.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

@IDareT'sHair You can pick a scent. I had 2 in my cart yesterday. Didn't realize it wouldn't be included in the sale.

Yes now the wait


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl
I saw it on her ETSY Page, that it would be on Sale at a later date.

What I like about her shop for you, she offers 10, 12,16 ounces in stuff for you and the Kurl-Kidz

I re-read the page.  Shipping _'may' take up to_ 3 weeks.

ETA:  I want to try the Wild Yam Hair Crème the Praxai one and a few others.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

@IDareT'sHair Yes those larger sizes are great for me. 
I want to try a few other creams myself.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl

The Strawberry Coils Moisture Enhancer is a runny/loose texture like: SSI's Coco Crème.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> 
> The Strawberry Coils Moisture Enhancer is a runny/loose texture like: SSI's Coco Crème.


@IDareT'sHair Interesting


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl

I was tempted to get Liquid Gold 30% but passed and got a Kj Naturals Oil instead. 

Decided against it because I have plenty of Sulfur based products (Sweet Nature By Eddie).


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl 
You know what else is loose/runny?
HTN's Protein Leave-In
KBB's Sweet Ambrosia

And of course DB's Daily Leave-In


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@flyygirlll2 
Loved Your Haul.  What have you used up lately?


----------



## Brownie518

curlyhersheygirl said:


> @Brownie518 NG sale 25% off code Happy25



Oooh, thanks, curly!! @curlyhersheygirl 

@IDareT'sHair

I edited my list...I got so much stuff recently that I really don't need to be going crazy right now. I pulled out all my new stuff the other day and I think I'm good. I will be getting some NG Brown Sugar and that ACV rinse she has. I was thinking about KV, though. I would like more Argan Jojoba.


----------



## flyygirlll2

@IDareT'sHair  I did use up Nexxus Humectress. I went to Ulta and picked up 2 more. Apprently the formula changed  so I was on the hunt for the original and found it there.

I'm also almost done with Keracare Humecto. I have no back ups but want to repurchase. Since I'm giving away stuff to my freind, I want more DC's but will try (operative word being try ) to wait until BF.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@flyygirlll2 
You did a nice Haul.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Currently Waiting on:
Cathy Howse UBH
TGIN
Monique's Natural Hair Boutique (1st order, 2nd order was cancelled)
Kj Naturals (x2)
Siamese Twist
Embrace The Natural You (2nd order)


----------



## Beamodel

I finally washed my braids... My scalp really needed a cleaning. Now it's not so itchy.

Happy late 4th ladies... I hope everyone enjoyed the holiday.

Essence Fest was amazing. Kevin Heart is even more funny in person. Wooowwww Really.... Lol FYI, that's his new arch phrase. 

Like how the old one was alright, alright, alright.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Beamodel 

Did you DC too?  Please describe your Regi?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I made a Curlmart Cart but backed out.

For some strange reason I thought it was 20% & Free Shipping instead of $5.00 ship.

I can wait until BF.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Beamodel
> 
> Did you DC too?  Please describe your Regi?



I cleansed with acv and cowashed.


----------



## Ltown

hello u1b1 i don't recall why we came up with that name as we pj never just u1b1 

any way since i'm not buying anything until i use up alot i will post something interesting if y'all care  
used up kervaveda creme burlee( no back up was gifted to me).


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Ltown 

Good job using stuff up LT

Also good job not buying anything.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

@Ltown Great job staying on course. Even though you're not buying stuff keep posting, we can learn from your regimen and product combinations.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl
Evening Curl-Swirl

My Embrace Shipped = x1 KBB No Poo & x1 more Super Duper Hydrating Hair Crème (Coco Mango)


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

@IDareT'sHair Hey T
That was fast shipping.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518 
I pulled out Claudie's Hair Frappe. 

I found a 16oz bottle that I thought was something else.

So, I stuck Hairitage Liquid Cake Batter back in the Fridge and will rotate SSI's Coco Crème with Claudie's Hair Frappe (unscented)


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl 

I know. 

The 1st order came in x2 days.  Even though their product Line(s) are limited, their CS has been Great.

They even emailed yesterday to apologize that since it was holiday, it wouldn't ship until the next day.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl 
I got a convo from Siamese saying the shipping may be sooner than anticipated.  Did you?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl 
I'm baggying with Claudie's Frappe and a little Pure Pumpkin Seed Oil. 

Will baggy before bed.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> I got a convo from Siamese saying the shipping may be sooner than anticipated.  Did you?


@IDareT'sHair Yes I did. I was happy to hear that.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl
I am almost finished with NG's Herbal Blends (no back ups).  Should finish this up next wash day.

I do have NG's Coconut Water & Mango DC'er tho'.  I think that's all the NG DC'er I have in my Stash?

I probably shoulda' gotten the NG Brown Sugar and the Pink Clay DC'ers.

I should pull out M:C's Honey next and try to start using it up.

I really love that stuff, it's a shame that I feel like I gotta rush through it or it might go bad.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Claudie's Hair Frappe did me right last night.  Hair was pleasantly moisturized this a.m.

Will use it again tonight.  May "baggy" again for an hour or two with the Frappe and some Oil.


----------



## flyygirlll2

Hattache already created the shipping label for my order  this is why I love buying from them.
I also did get the same message from Siamese Twist @IDareT'sHair  so I'm happy about that as well. My order from Everything Butter has shipped too.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> 
> 
> *I really love that stuff, it's a shame that I feel like I gotta rush through it or it might go bad.*


@IDareT'sHair It really is a shame. The kids and I love it but we don't want to leave it in rotation too long due to the risk of going bad. 



IDareT'sHair said:


> Claudie's Hair Frappe did me right last night.  Hair was pleasantly moisturized this a.m.
> 
> Will use it again tonight.  May "baggy" again for an hour or two with the Frappe and some Oil.


That's awesome. With this heat we need to keep the tresses moisturized.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My: Jakeala (Oils) came *ordered before the Sale.*

Also my Kj Naturals Ayurvedic Pomade.

I got shipping notices for:
Cathy Howse
Thank God I'm Natural


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

@IDareT'sHair I got my CC Naturals order. I'm just waiting on Siamese twist and Jakeala'


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl

That was FAST!

Monique's says my CJ "Repair Me" _Shipped,_ but I ain't seen nothing.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

@IDareT'sHair Yes it was. I wasn't expecting to receive anything this week so that was a nice surprise.

BTW Thanks for bumping the thread.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl
How'd everything look from CC's?  Oh, no problem.

Will be looking for a review from the Kurl-Kidz.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

@IDareT'sHair Really nice. Those bottles are filled to the brim.
The rice milk LI is slightly lighter than the milky milk and the Flaxseed gel has an interesting consistency. I can't wait to try them.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl

I'm trying to think about what I want to use to DC with after I finish up this last little corner of NG's Herbal Blends? 

Maybe Jessicurl Weekly Deep Treatment.  I'm still holding on to a Jar or two of that....


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl
I was extremely pleased with CC's Lotions/Hair Milk.
They need to work on those Butters.  Definitely hard.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

IDareT'sHair said:


> *Maybe Jessicurl Weekly Deep Treatment.  I'm still holding on to a Jar or two of that....*



@curlyhersheygirl

Gurl PJ A-D-D!  What Did I just say!

Lemme pull that Mission:Condition out right now.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl 
Gurl.....That Marshmallow/Honey (Mission Condition)

I just looked at it.

Sheer Perfection


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

@IDareT'sHair I passed on the butters because you mentioned that plus I wanted to get some from Siamese twist.

Yes the marshmallow honey DC is lovely. I have one 18oz jar left so I'm trying to enjoy it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> I passed on the butters because you mentioned that plus I wanted to get some from Siamese twist.
> 
> *Yes the marshmallow honey DC is lovely. I have one 18oz jar left so I'm trying to enjoy it*.



@curlyhersheygirl

So do I.

I wonder if I should split it up into x2 Jars?

Instead of blowing skrait through that Big Jar.

That would be wasteful.  I may put some in another Jar and try to prolong it.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

@IDareT'sHair That sounds like a great idea.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl

Even doing that, I still have to use it in a respectable amount of time. 

Hmph.  Gurl Ain't no keeping it like I've done Fluertzy.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

@IDareT'sHair Yeah I don't think  you can do that.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl

I ended up splitting it up a little.  I'll start using this after I finish up NG. 

I didn't realize until I went out to my Fridge how bad it really is.

You know...out of sight out of mind.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

IDareT'sHair said:


> *Hmph.  Gurl Ain't no keeping it like I've done Fluertzy.*



@curlyhersheygirl

Or Jasmines...........


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> 
> I ended up splitting it up a little.  I'll start using this after I finish up NG.
> 
> I didn't realize until I went out to my Fridge how bad it really is.
> 
> You know...out of sight out of mind.


@IDareT'sHair Sis I know the struggle. I was trying to think of what a reasonable number of DC's would be for me and couldn't do it lol


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *Sis I know the struggle. I was trying to think of what a reasonable number of DC's would be for me and couldn't do it lol*



@curlyhersheygirl

Yeah I know.

@NaturallyATLPCH called you/us out on that _"reasonable number"_ thang you was talmbout..........


----------



## IDareT'sHair

*cough* So, I hit up Siamese one last time before the sale ended last night for: Intense Leave-In (in Persian Pear)


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My 2nd Embrace Order (KBB) came today. 

I still haven't heard or received anything from Monique's Hair Boutique (CJ Repair Me).  I just convo'ed them to inquire about the status of my order.


----------



## Brownie518

Hey, girls...what's going on? Is anyone using APB Daily Refresher?


----------



## Brownie518

I'm asking NG if she plans to relist the Irish Moss and Brown Sugar DCs...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> Hey, girls...what's going on? *Is anyone using APB Daily Refresher?*


@Brownie518 
Hi Girl!

No, Why?  Are you?  What about it?  Is it wonderful?  



Brownie518 said:


> *I'm asking NG if she plans to relist the Irish Moss and Brown Sugar DCs...*



Why?  Did she take them down?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518

Gurl......Gurl.....I've been Killin' some Claudie's Hair Frappe.


----------



## Brownie518

@IDareT'sHair

That Daily Refresher is nice!!! I need that in another flavor. I love the Mango Pineapple!! 
I don't see the Irish Moss or the Brown Sugar listed at all. 

Ahh, that Hair Frappe is the biz!! I think I have some of that left.


----------



## Beamodel

@Brownie518 

I have APB refresher spray. I really love it. I really love the leave in spray too though.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *That Daily Refresher is nice!!! I need that in another flavor. I love the Mango Pineapple!!*
> I don't see the Irish Moss or the Brown Sugar listed at all.
> 
> *Ahh, that Hair Frappe is the biz!! I think I have some of that left*.



@Brownie518
I thought the Daily Refresher  would be nice!

Yes, it is.  Imma re-up on that Frappe before Summer is over.

Did you convo NG?


----------



## Brownie518

@Beamodel  You know the leave in is my boo!!!   The Daily is excellent, though. 


@IDareT'sHair

Yeah, I asked her about them...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Beamodel @Brownie518  I don't think I've tried the APB L-I?  It's a Spray/Spritz right?

Brownie - What additional scent would you get? 

Another poster sent me something in Pink Flamingo.  I like it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518
She also sent me a Non-Petroleum Jelly.

I think Imma really like that.


----------



## Brownie518

@IDareT'sHair 

I'd like Cake Bake or Creamsicle maybe. The Leave In is one of the best leave ins for wet hair!! I thought you had tried it...?


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> She also sent me a Non-Petroleum Jelly.
> 
> I think Imma really like that.



I just got 2 more of those. Love it! I got Whipped cream and Cheers...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518

Is it a Spritz or a Crème?  I thought I had the Leave-In or the Pudding or something?

I don't know what I have. ......

Maybe the Hair & Body Butter?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518

Are you using the Non-PJ on your Hair or Body?  Or both?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518
Waiting on:
Cathy Howse (Liter)
Thank God I'm Natural Raw Honey Mask 12oz
Siamese Twist
Monique's Natural Hair Boutique


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> Is it a Spritz or a Crème?  I thought I had the Leave-In or the Pudding or something?
> 
> I don't know what I have. ......
> 
> Maybe the Hair & Body Butter?


The Leave In is a spritz...

I use the Non Petro on my body. Every day...SO loves it!!! 

i like Yellow cake scent


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My Indigo didn't stain dark enough.  So, I'm sitting here with Indigo on.  Getting ready to cowash it out. 

It was a perfect consistency.  I hope I get the coverage/color I want. 

I'll more than likely use up:
x1 VO5 in Calming Chamomile (4-5 VO5's left YAY) Finally!

I can remember having 30-4o of these early in my HHJ and now I have it down to 4-5.  I honestly never thought I'd see the day.......

x1 Herbal Blends (no back ups)


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> The Leave In is a spritz...
> 
> I use the Non Petro on my body. *Every day...SO loves it!!! *
> 
> i like Yellow cake scent



@Brownie518 
I know he Does....  .........

No, I don't have APB's Leave-In.  I do have an Ayurvedic Hair Tonic in my Stash.  I hope it's still good.  It's in the Fridge.  But I bought it early on when I was going hard on APB.


----------



## Brownie518

Wow, finally got that V05 down...I remember when you had all them bottles...

Keravada Caramel leave in sounds good except for the Aloe infused....aloe is no friend of mine. i'd get it otherwise...


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> I know he Does....  .........
> 
> No, I don't have APB's Leave-In.  I do have an Ayurvedic Hair Tonic in my Stash.  I hope it's still good.  It's in the Fridge.  But I bought it early on when I was going hard on APB.


\

LOL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Yes girl!!! 



I think I have one Hair Tonic left now. Good stuff. The Leave In is the best, though.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> Wow, finally got that V05 down...I remember when you had all them bottles...
> 
> Keravada Caramel leave in sounds good except for the Aloe infused....aloe is no friend of mine. i'd get it otherwise...





Brownie518 said:


> *LOL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Yes girl!!!*
> 
> 
> 
> I think I have one Hair Tonic left now. Good stuff. The Leave In is the best, though.



@Brownie518
Yup.  Teasin' him smelling like a Cake-Bake.

And I bet you are getting your Cake-Baked too!.............

Girl, I thought I'd never get rid of all that durn VO5. 

I probably coulda had it all gone, but I haven't been henna'ing as much.

No, I never did get the APB L-I.  Will have to keep that one on my Radar.

Can't you Convo KV and tell them to leave the Aloe out?

OT:  I still see Henna! Arrggghhhhhhh


----------



## Beamodel

@IDareT'sHair 
You should definitely try the leave in spray or the refresher. They are both amaze balls...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Beamodel

I know.  I've read you alls reviews!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Used Up:
My last package of Indigo (x1 on the way)


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My Kj Naturals "Tingly" Oil came today.  And trust me, "Tingly" is an understatement.

More like "Tingly" on Steriods.However, this is my new "Favorite" Oil.

Oh yeah, and a pack of Indigo.


----------



## Brownie518

Hey ladies...used up NG Brown Sugar DC, APB Moisturizing conditioner, APB Hair Pudding, APB Leave In (have backups for all the APB)

Waiting on:
KeraVada  (Argan Jojoba oil, Henna Oil, Creme Brulee)
Naturelle Grow  (2 Irish Moss DC, 2 ACV Rinse, Guava Fig Prepoo, Cinnamon Oil)
HTN (2 Oils)


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> *Yup.  Teasin' him smelling like a Cake-Bake.
> 
> And I bet you are getting your Cake-Baked too!............*.
> 
> Girl, I thought I'd never get rid of all that durn VO5.
> 
> I probably coulda had it all gone, but I haven't been henna'ing as much.
> 
> No, I never did get the APB L-I.  Will have to keep that one on my Radar.
> 
> Can't you Convo KV and tell them to leave the Aloe out?
> 
> OT:  I still see Henna! Arrggghhhhhhh


@IDareT'sHair 

@ bolded  

I was going to request the leave in without Aloe but I couldnt be bothered and just skipped it. It's probably good, too..

It took you FOREVER  to run thru that VO5... LOL!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518 

Gettin' Dat Cake-Baked!.....

My Liter of Cathy Howse came today and also my Curl Junkie Repair Me.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518
Lemme see.....I'm waiting on:
Soultanicals *sucks teef hard*
Thank God I'm Natural
Siamese Twists


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518 
Gurl....Agreed! 

That BoBeam DC got it going on.

Imma use that again tomorrow.  Very Nice


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> Lemme see.....I'm waiting on:
> Soultanicals **sucks teef hard**
> Thank God I'm Natural
> Siamese Twists




  They almost got me today...I had the Knot so Fast Kink Drink in my cart with some other stuff but backed out..


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518 
I got sucked in w/that 20% & Free Shipping. 

Now I think I want some Flufficicous

They'll have a Sale one day that will pull me back in.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518 
You know I've already been thinking about my BF Purchases. 

Here are a couple things I know I want for sure:
x1 Liter of Oyin Honey Hemp
x1 Liter of Cathy Howse UBH

After that, I'm open.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl 
Hi Curl-Swirl!

Any packages???


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Hey divas 
It's been a while. 
@Brownie518 I'm using and loving that APB refresher. I got 4 during the sale , its a definite keeper.

I used up the following:
4oz APB pudding ( about 4 backups)
8oz APB essential hair oil ( 1 backup)
8oz APB not easily broken (backups)
8oz KV fenugreek oil ( backups)
6oz HV green tea butter ( no backups)
8oz APB coffee cowash (backups)
8oz  Jakeala's Flaxseed gel ( backups)
4oz Ynobe silky Shea ( backups)


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> Hi Curl-Swirl!
> 
> Any packages???


@IDareT'sHair No sadly


----------



## Brownie518

Wow..great job using up, curly!!!


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

@Brownie518 Thanks sis. I have to keep in the stash before BF.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518  Gurl...

You know @curlyhersheygirl  Got back ups to the back ups!

My BF plan is to focus on Liters, 16oz's etc....


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Will probably use: b.a.s.k. Whiskey-Vanilla tomorrow (on dry hair) as a Pre-Rx.

I was going to use M:C TerraForma, but I think I'll use Whiskey-Vanilla instead (especially since it's already open).


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518 
What you doing?  I am ready to talk!


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> What you doing?  I am ready to talk!



LOL...nothin...just sittin here...what u wanna chat about??


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518
Well....for 1 thing, what you thinking about for BF?  Adding to your DC'ers or what?

While Ya'll using the Refresher Spray, I'm using Kink-Drinks (Sorrel).  It's going to take me forever to finish those up.  I'll probably be using that for the rest of the entire summer.

And....Have you dipped into that Gallon of Knot-Sauce yet?

I need to open my box from UBH so I can stare at that Liter.  I really wanted a Gallon.

I may get one before it's all said & done.  Especially since I use it every wash day.


----------



## Brownie518

I don't know what I'll be lookin at for BF yet...probaby the usual suspects (SD, APB, NG, Claudie, HTN)

Yeah i'm in that Gallon...I could go for another one, too, LOL


----------



## Brownie518

you use UBH every wash????


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> I don't know what I'll be lookin at for BF yet...probaby the usual suspects *(SD,* APB, NG, Claudie, HTN)
> 
> Yeah i'm in that Gallon...I could go for another one, too, LOL



@Brownie518
Oh....I didn't know they were still open?



Brownie518 said:


> *you use UBH every wash????*



@Brownie518

Yep.  I have been.

When I finish up this 16oz bottle, I may switch over to Sweet Nature By Eddie.

Seems like her "Love DC'er" with MSM can be used the same way.  Or similar. *Both Require Heat*

So I will try that before I open my Liter.  I have x2 of the SNBE "Love" w/MSM.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518

There's a bunch of DC'ers I want to try to get to (and through) before BF.


----------



## Brownie518

Yeah, SD still open...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518 
After the Liters of Cathy Howse & Oyin Handmade maybe:
NG
ST'ical *rolls eyes*
Claudie
Something from the Veda Triplets (HV, KV, AV)


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *Yeah, SD still open...*



@Brownie518
Thangs have been awfully quiet over there.

Pffft.  Never did bring that Nourish Oil back

ETA: Which reminds me....I have a bottle of Destination Hydration left.  I may crack that open to rotate with OHH.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

@Brownie518 I'm like you, not sure what I'll be getting. My routine is so simple I don't need or use much.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

The kids have mixed feelings about the CC Naturals Flaxseed gel. They love the performance but hate the scent of it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl 
I guess you and Brownie switched shifts. 

I know one thing: I gotta put a dent in some of this stuff before BF.


----------



## Brownie518

@IDareT'sHair 

sure has been quiet...I'm about to get 2 vS and 2 Razz real quick though...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> The kids have mixed feelings about the CC Naturals Flaxseed gel. *They love the performance but hate the scent of it*.



@curlyhersheygirl
What does it smells like Curly?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *sure has been quiet...I'm about to get 2 vS and 2 Razz real quick though...*



@Brownie518

Hmph.  Lemme keep my mouf shut.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

@IDareT'sHair I've realized that a good LI, DC, and styler are all I need. Since I've found stellar products in each of those categories I concentrate on purchasing backups and only get newbies that interest me once in awhile.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

IDareT'sHair said:


> *What does it smells like Curly?*


@curlyhersheygirl

*???????*



curlyhersheygirl said:


> *I've realized that a good LI, DC, and styler are all I need. Since I've found stellar products in each of those categories I concentrate on purchasing backups and only get newbies that interest me once in awhile.*



@curlyhersheygirl 
Nice!


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> What does it smells like Curly?


@IDareT'sHair It contains lots of lavender and also amla so it smells like hot herbal flowers . Luckily it doesn't linger and once in the hair the scent softens. It's the same way that QB's Karkaday hair spray used to stink in the bottle but not in the hair, weird.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> It contains lots of lavender and also amla so it smells like hot herbal flowers . Luckily it doesn't linger and once in the hair the scent softens. *It's the same way that QB's Karkaday hair spray used to stink in the bottle but not in the hair, weird.*



@curlyhersheygirl

Oh...I loved this! Wish they'd bring it back.

So, will the Kurl-Kidz keep using it? Since they love the Performance?

Glad it doesn't linger.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

IDareT'sHair said:


> *You know I've already been thinking about my BF Purchases.*
> 
> Here are a couple things I know I want for sure:
> x1 Liter of Oyin Honey Hemp
> x1 Liter of Cathy Howse UBH
> 
> After that, I'm open.



Oh And....Siamese Twist will definitely be in here.  They will be my Fall/Winter "Go-To"


----------



## natura87

I've been working out a ton to releive stress and I sweated out my twist out. Lost 3 kg and a relationship  in less than 1 week. Not bad at all.  I've got less than one use of several  products so that is good. I am going to  wash my hair more to see if that helps any. The humidity  is a beast over here.


----------



## natura87

I've been thinking about  BF purchases. I dont need Alikay Naturals  stuff, her products  last awhile with my hair.  I want Hairveda  but they don't  ship Internationally outside of  military  bases so I'll have to go to Pampered and  Twisted's site.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

natura87 said:


> I've been thinking about  BF purchases. I dont need Alikay Naturals  stuff, her products  last awhile with my hair.  *I want Hairveda  but they don't  ship Internationally outside of  military  bases so I'll have to go to Pampered and  Twisted's site*.



@natura87 
Also try Hattache (not sure if they ship Internationally, but check).


----------



## Golden75

Took my braids out last night and ready to be all up in this stash!  I have way too much stuff I need to use.  Finished up SD Mocha Silk DC, I don't think I have backups.  Nice DC.  

Will try not to buy a much till BF   I was thinking about what I may want too.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> 
> Oh...I loved this! Wish they'd bring it back.
> 
> So, will the Kurl-Kidz keep using it? Since they love the Performance?
> 
> Glad it doesn't linger.


@IDareT'sHair I loved that spritz too so I tolerated the scent.
The kids used it again today. They said it performs too well to let the fragrance stop them lol. I also suggested applying one of APB's oils on top to negate the scent. Apparently that worked.
This gel gives them both elongation and definition which is a bonus. The hold is medium to strong so they have to be careful with the amount used. They already requested 2 more 16oz bottles when there is another great sale.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *The kids used it again today*. *They said it performs too well to let the fragrance stop them lol*. I also suggested applying one of APB's oils on top to negate the scent. Apparently that worked.
> This gel gives them both elongation and definition which is a bonus. The hold is medium to strong so they have to be careful with the amount used. *They already requested 2 more 16oz bottles when there is another great sale.*



@curlyhersheygirl
Dem Kurl-Kidz need a Job!

Um...tell them they usually have 40% BF........


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75 said:


> Took my braids out last night and ready to be all up in this stash!  I have way too much stuff I need to use.  Finished up SD Mocha Silk DC, I don't think I have backups.  Nice DC.
> 
> Will try not to buy a much till BF  *I was thinking about what I may want too*.



@Golden75 
Yeah....it's time.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

DC'ing now (under the Steamer) with BoBeam's Conditioning Crème.  I'm really loving this.

I need to Convo her and let her know. 

She asked me on my Receipt to let her know what I think about it.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> Dem Kurl-Kidz need a Job!
> 
> Um...tell them they usually have 40% BF........


@IDareT'sHair 40% would be great. 
Their job right now is to keep using up stuff


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl 
Yep. Forty.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My Siamese Twist shipped and also the Kj Naturals Pomaade I bought yesterday.

Glad Siamese shipped.  YAY!


----------



## natura87

IDareT'sHair said:


> @natura87
> Also try Hattache (not sure if they ship Internationally, but check).



They don't  ship internationally.


----------



## natura87

Finished a bottle of my liquid gold holy grail Curl Junkie  smoothing lotion. I have  backups.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Excited about getting those x2 orders from Siamese Twist even though they will go into my Fall Arsenal.

The only item I will probably (possibly) use this Summer is the Strawberry Coils Hair Lotion.

The rest of it has Fall/Winter written all over it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Welp.  I am 'Officially' totally out of Enso Naturals........  

I cut open and finish up my last drop of Sweet Honey and Hibiscus Leave-In.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

@IDareT'sHair  So sad about Enso that was a solid line. 

I haven't received shipping notice from Siamese twist yet. I'll keep a look out for it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl

What's Up Curl?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl
Yep.  My Siamese Twist is on the way. 

Well, put it this way a Label has been created.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

@IDareT'sHair I can't wait to get those butters although like you they're really for winter.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl 
Her stuff  has great ingredients.   I hope her BF discount is decent.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

@IDareT'sHair I hope so too


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl

That Olive, Amla, Bhringraj (Pink Sugar) sounds good. 

I can't wait to try the Pomegranate & Black Seed and also the Essential 10 n 1


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

@IDareT'sHair That one and the one with henna seems very interesting. I need to use up a few more butters before I get those.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *That one and the one with henna seems very interesting. I need to use up a few more butters before I get those*.



I got:
Chocolate Silk Cleanser
Raspberry Henna
Olive & Bhringraj
Intensive Leave-In

Already have:
Pomegranate & Black Seed
Essential 10 n 1
Coconut & Pumpkin Hair Dress
Mango Moisture* Won this*


----------



## Brownie518

Hey, girls. What's going on? I skipped my wash this week *gasp* I was in no mood...I'll be doing it on Tuesday, though.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518 
Chill'n.

Wonder when ST'icals gone send my stuff?


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> Chill'n.
> 
> Wonder when ST'icals gone send my stuff?


@IDareT'sHair

When did you order? You know you gots to give them at least two week....


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *When did you order? You know you gots to give them at least two week....*



@Brownie518 
Lemme go see?  During the 20% & Free Shipping.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518 
I sent BoBeam a Convo telling her how delicious that DC'er is.  Very Slippy.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> I sent BoBeam a Convo telling her how delicious that DC'er is.  Very Slippy.



I didn't place an order there, did I??? LOL...that's a shame that I have to go check   

@IDareT'sHair


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518 
Pffft.  July 3rd.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> I* didn't place an order there, did I??? LOL...that's a shame that I have to go check*



@Brownie518 
I remember sending you her Link.  Not sure if you hit PayNah tho'.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> Pffft.  July 3rd.



Oh, yeah..you got a bit to go yet...


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> I remember sending you her Link.  Not sure if you hit PayNah tho'.


@IDareT'sHair

Oh, yeah..I remember that. I don't think I did order anything.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *Oh, yeah..you got a bit to go yet...*



@Brownie518 
I really looked hard at the ST'icals site tonight, because I kept reading about stuff I had never heard of before.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> I really looked hard at the ST'icals site tonight, because I kept reading about stuff I had never heard of before.


@IDareT'sHair


...Like what???


----------



## Golden75

Order some stuff from Purgasm last night Wild Cherry masks (I think its the 12 pack) Arbasu butter, wild cherry pomade, pedi bar.  Wanted to try her stuff for awhile and the 35% sealed the deal, and the free ship stayed in tact after the discount.  

Also went to the BSS and picked up Lotta Body Custard gelee and edge control.  Hopefully this edge control works.

So waiting on SSI box and Purgasm.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *...Like what???*



@Brownie518

Like that: Hershea, Knot So Fast, Knot Ade, etc....


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Golden75

Hi G!

I wanted the Cherry Pomade but decided to pass.  I also looked at those Truffles, but didn't wanna mix anything.

Everything sounded Delicious!


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Golden75
> 
> Hi G!
> 
> I wanted the Cherry Pomade but decided to pass.  I also looked at those Truffles, but didn't wanna mix anything.
> 
> Everything sounded Delicious!



@IDareT'sHair Hey T I was on the fence about mixing too, if I can do henna and betonite, I can do this!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Golden75 
You will definitely have to let me know how delicious those Truffles are.


----------



## divachyk

@Golden75, when I purchased my truffles at the New Orleans, they told me to just dissolve and apply?? I will reach out to the vendor again to double check. I haven't used mine yet. I decided to use something different today -- a new conditioner I had never heard of. It's a blog product review thing - NXS Nature is the brand.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@divachyk 
Yeah, I think the directions said melt them by adding boiling water.

Did you get the ones from Purgasm or someone else?  Several vendors have them.


----------



## divachyk

@IDareT'sHair, I purchased Purgasm Hair Mask (it's the truffles). I picked up some other goodies from the hair show - Curlkalon hair for crochet braids; hair ties by Vine80 and Shea Shea Bakery scented shea butter.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@divachyk 

They always 'say' those Hair Shows have terrific prices, so hopefully you got a good deal.


----------



## divachyk

Many vendors were offering great discounts. I purchased my truffles for $5 each.  @IDareT'sHair


----------



## divachyk

RANDOM -- but, thanks to the support of @IDareT'sHair, @Golden75, @Beamodel and @Ms. Tiki (although she doesn't post in here), your girl made it to 1 year post! I'm actually few days over 1 year post now but thought I share this with my girls of U1B1.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@divachyk

You did good.  I'm so proud

10 more weeks to go for me.  Not sure when I'll Relax?


----------



## Beamodel

@divachyk 

Congrats my hunny. You are doing an amazing job. On your way to having exceptionally healthy hair...


----------



## divachyk

@Beamodel & @IDareT'sHair, I don't think I'm planning to relax again UNLESS breakage starts getting out of control but yall know I'm all over the place and will be talking about relaxing next week. lol


----------



## IDareT'sHair

divachyk said:


> I don't think I'm planning to relax again UNLESS breakage starts getting out of control *but yall know I'm all over the place and will be talking about relaxing next week. lol*



@divachyk

Well......That's what you got us f0rNo Worries!


----------



## Golden75

@IDareT'sHair I will certainly let yoy know.  Hope they ship quick.

@divachyk Yup, you have to melt in boiling water or with some water or other liquid in the microwave, then it needs to cool and thicken a bit. I think her directions on site said microwave is the faster route.  Congrats on making it a year!


----------



## divachyk

@IDareT'sHair, your and @Beamodel's week will tick on by. I see @flyygirlll2 up in here thanking posts. Gotcha!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@divachyk 
It will be a year for me 09/26.  With no immediate or foreseeable plans to relax.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My TGIN Raw Honey Hair Mask should arrive today!  All 12oz's of it.

Sounds delicious from the description.  I plan to try something else from this line soon.


----------



## flyygirlll2

@IDareT'sHair  it will be a year for me on 9/30 so we're only a few days apart  
I've received  a few negative comments regarding the state of my hair so it's been annoying but I have no immediate desire to relax my hair honestly.


----------



## Golden75

@IDareT'sHair That TGIN mask title sounds good!  I wonder if it's in Target I know they have/had some of the line.  SSI shipped.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@flyygirlll2

YAY!  We've almost 'stretched' an entire year.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Golden75 
It came today and I'm ready to place another order already.....


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl

My Siamese Twist came today.  I am missing my Chocolate Silk Cleansing Conditioner. 

She sent me x2 of x1 item and did not send this item.  Hopefully, we get it resolved quickly.


----------



## Beamodel

@flyygirlll2 @IDareT'sHair @divachyk 
I won't make a year until 12/19


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Beamodel  You'll be there before you know it


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My Siamese Twist Chocolate Silk Cleansing Conditioner should ship tomorrow a.m.


----------



## flyygirlll2

My Siamese Twist order just shipped


----------



## flyygirlll2

This is going to be a small rant. I feel like I can't do much with my hair right now and idk if it's the humidity or what. If I straighten my hair, it reverts and poofs up. If I use a flexi rod  or try to do curls, it drops within an hour .

Does anybody have any recommendations for a gel? I used DE Contours gel and my hair laughed hard.

This is how my hair is looking like these days... A poofy mess


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@flyygirlll2

@curlyhersheygirl might be able to help you with a Gel.  I don't have a Gel in my Regi or in my Stash.

IK.....What a Surprise! 

From what I can hear, folks love Flaxseed Gel or some version of it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Finished Up:
x1 SSI's Coco Crème (x1 back up)

OAN: I bought x6 SM Body Washes Walgreen's B1G1


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My Sally came this evening = B2 G1 SM Purification Mask


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My Siamese Twist shipped (my Chocolate Silk Cleansing Conditioner in Double Chocolate)


----------



## Brownie518

Hey ladies...I've been stalking Amazon Prime Day all day. What's going on? 
My Naturelle Grow and KeraVada shipped...


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> Finished Up:
> x1 SSI's Coco Crème (x1 back up)
> 
> OAN: I bought x6 SM Body Washes Walgreen's B1G1



6?? Which ones did you get? I need to try them one day. I pass Walgreens on the way to work. You know I love bath/body stuff...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518

x2 Coconut & Hibiscus
x2 African Black Soap
x2 Superfruit 10n1

OT:  I got a notice from ST'icals saying my product will ship 24-28 hours


----------



## Beamodel

Walgreens SM BOGO
Raw Shea Butter Shampoo
Kids Moisturizing Detangler 

Hi girls. Just a few items I picked up today.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Hey divas 
I just got back from my anniversary weekend getaway. This year we took the entire crew.

@IDareT'sHair My Siamese twist order shipped Monday but apparently I won't get it until next Monday

@flyygirlll2 During the summer months I don't use products with glycerin if I wear my hair out. I use styling creams not gels since I don't like crunchy hair.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

I got the following today.
Target online (bogo 50% off and extra 10%off)
2 oyin BSP
2 oyin hair dew
4 SM yucca and plantain mask (they had this for $5.99 each)

Walgreen's SM sale
4 super fruit complex masks
2 super fruit complex conditioners
2 JBCO LI
2 JBCO shampoos
4 super fruit complex soap bars

Siamese Twist flash sale
8oz henna hair cream
2oz sweet potato hair cream
2oz bhringraj hair cream


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> Hey divas
> *I just got back from my anniversary.  This year we took the entire crew.*



@curlyhersheygirl 
I bet Ya'll Did!.....


curlyhersheygirl said:


> I got the following today.
> Target online (bogo 50% off and extra 10%off)
> 2 oyin BSP
> 2 oyin hair dew
> 4 SM yucca and plantain mask (they had this for $5.99 each)
> 
> Walgreen's SM sale
> 4 super fruit complex masks
> 2 super fruit complex conditioners
> 2 JBCO LI
> 2 JBCO shampoos
> 4 super fruit complex soap bars
> 
> *Siamese Twist flash sale*
> 8oz henna hair cream
> 2oz sweet potato hair cream
> 2oz bhringraj hair cream



@curlyhersheygirl

I didn't know they had a Flash Sale?  The Henna Crème and the Bhringraj Crème smell amazing!

So, you bought all this today?


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

@IDareT'sHair I purchased everything yesterday.
The flash sale was for that 1 listing so I was lucky to get it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl
Nice Haul Ms. Curly? 

I bet the Curl-Fam enjoyed _sharing_ the Anniversary!.....

And Kept Ya'll out of trouble


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> Nice Haul Ms. Curly?
> 
> I bet the Curl-Fam enjoyed sharing the Anniversary!.....
> 
> *Kept Ya'll out of trouble*


@IDareT'sHair Lol Yes they did. It was fun I zip-lined for the first time. DH and the kids have done it before.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

@IDareT'sHair Were your siamese twist orders shipped standard or priority


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl 
She sent the Chocolate Silk Cleansing Conditioner Priority (since it was missing from my order).  Maybe I'll get it today. 

And also offered me a 10% discount (for her error) so I got  jar of: Maracuja Honey Papaya Conditioner.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

[QUOTE="curlyhersheygirl, post: 21579221," Were your siamese twist orders shipped standard or priority[/QUOTE]

@curlyhersheygirl
Standard I think and it was expensive.  Most of them are like $10-$11 for shipping.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> She sent the Chocolate Silk Cleansing Conditioner Priority (since it was missing from my order).  Maybe I'll get it today.
> 
> And also offered me a 10% discount (for her error) so I got  jar of: Maracuja Honey Papaya Conditioner.


@IDareT'sHair That was nice CS


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> [QUOTE="curlyhersheygirl, post: 21579221," Were your siamese twist orders shipped standard or priority



@curlyhersheygirl
Standard I think and it was expensive.  Most of them are like $10-$11 for shipping.[/QUOTE]

@IDareT'sHair I'm not sure how I feel about that. Especially since there is flat rate shipping available from USPS


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *Were your siamese twist orders shipped standard or priority*



@curlyhersheygirl

Standard I think and they were expensive like $10-11


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl

She's using Brown Boxes, not even the boxes from the P.O.  If she would use boxes from the P.O. It might help her reduce her shipping costs by going with those boxes.

From all the packages I've gotten, she is paying a pretty penny for shipping.  I know for  a fact because last night I was in my garage cutting down boxes to dispose of them. 

Like when I won that x1 item  the shipping was like $7.86 or something outlandish.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

@IDareT'sHair That's so strange. I wonder why she does that.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl 
Imma convo her.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

@IDareT'sHair That sounds like a good idea


----------



## flyygirlll2

@curlyhersheygirl congrats on your anniversary!  I'll try just the curl/twist cream instead. I paired it with the gel last time.


----------



## flyygirlll2

I forgot to mention that I also won't be receiving my Siamese Twist order until Monday as well


----------



## Beamodel

My shescentit sprouted beauty box came. Every single item has aloe in it too. My hair hates aloe. That's why I was very hesitant to buy it without knowing exactly I was getting.

Oh well. I'm still in braids at the moment so it's not like I'll be using it anytime soon.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My Siamese Twist came today.  I was missing the Chocolate Silk Cleansing Conditioner


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

flyygirlll2 said:


> @curlyhersheygirl congrats on your anniversary!  I'll try just the curl/twist cream instead. I paired it with the gel last time.


@flyygirlll2 Thanks sis. Did you try using a wrap mousse for the flexi set? That or tresseme's LI/heat protectant spray gives me great long lasting results in any climate.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

@IDareT'sHair Was that the missing product or another siamese twist order


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl 
The Shipping on my box today for those x2 items were $9.80.  She did respond and said she would look into using USPS in the future. 

I told her to also look at the Padded Bubble Wrap USPS envelopes.

Even though I don't care to get my stuff in those, it's still more economical.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

IDareT'sHair said:


> *She sent the Chocolate Silk Cleansing Conditioner Priority (since it was missing from my order).  Maybe I'll get it today.
> 
> And also offered me a 10% discount (for her error) so I got  jar of: Maracuja Honey Papaya Conditioner.*





curlyhersheygirl said:


> *Was that the missing product or another siamese twist order*



@curlyhersheygirl

The 'missing' product + 1.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

@IDareT'sHair That's great. There's no reason to be paying that much for shipping.
I don't mind the padded envelops once the products are packed securely and can comfortably fit.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl

I also asked her when the Bamboo & Monoi Spritz she referenced during the 4th would go on Sale

Although I don't need another Spritz.  And not a Fan of Monoi.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My x6 SM body washes came today


----------



## flyygirlll2

@curlyhersheygirl I haven't tried it with a wrap mousse. That reminds me, I do have a wrap/setting lotion by Mizani. I didn't think to try it with that because I detest the crunchy feeling.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl 
What you doing Mrs. C?

I think I might have a buyer for my little stuff on the Exchange.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

@flyygirlll2 I haven't used that particular one but I've successfully used wrap lotions from motions, CON and JC. With those I used a liquid LI and light oil to seal then applied the wrap lotion on top.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> What you doing Mrs. C?
> 
> I think I might have a buyer for my little stuff on the Exchange.


@IDareT'sHair I was actually browsing Target's site to possibly get 2 honey hemp but apparently the sale ended.

Did Nicole mention when the refresher spray would go on sale?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl

She said she is planning a Sale and it would be posted on FB and ETSY, but didn't say when.


----------



## natura87

Received my Qhemet today. Soultanicals  still says ~Awaiting  Fulfillment ~.


----------



## natura87

Finished a CJ Smoothing Lotion,  Bel Nouvo spritz from the Valentines  box, Shea Moisture  Kids  ButterCreme, Soultanicals  Marula  MarunMaru and a Soultanicals  Coiling Gel (?).


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I think the only thing I am waiting on is Soultanicals, but to be perfectly honest, I've lost Track

That's a Doggone Shame.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I had a Slip from the P.O. in my box about a Package that they would not deliver because I owe $1.34 in Postage.  Not sure what it is?

I still think it is to early for Soultanicals?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I pulled BoBeam out to use tomorrow?  Either that, or M:C Honey & Marshmallow


----------



## natura87

Finished the Soultanicals  Double  Dutch  Hair Yum.


----------



## natura87

Soultanicals  said my package  has shipped.  Im doubtful  but hey. 

I cant help but sniff the Qhemet  CTDG. I  forgot how good it smelled.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@natura87 
When did you order your ST'icals natura?

Unsure about how I feel about QB's price-hike.  I wish I would have gotten more last BF.

I think I only got:
BRBC (x1 maybe x2?)
Abcdefg Butter (x1) Should have gotten x2
AOHC (x1) Should have gotten x2


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I wanna buy something.........Off to browse.


----------



## natura87

IDareT'sHair said:


> @natura87
> When did you order your ST'icals natura?
> 
> Unsure about how I feel about QB's price-hike.  I wish I would have gotten more last BF.
> 
> I think I only got:
> BRBC (x1 maybe x2?)
> Abcdefg Butter (x1) Should have gotten x2
> AOHC (x1) Should have gotten x2



I ordered  on July 3rd.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@natura87 
Not too bad for where you are.

I wonder if the package 'could be' ST'icals that the P.O. said I owe $1.34 on? 

Ms. natura you just got my hopes up.


----------



## natura87

IDareT'sHair said:


> @natura87
> Not too bad for where you are.
> 
> I wonder if the package 'could be' ST'icals that the P.O. said I owe $1.34 on?
> 
> Ms. natura you just got my hopes up.



I don't mean to get your hopes up. I still don't expect it for 2  weeks at the  soonest.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Beamodel

That's so unfortunate about your Sprout Box.  That's why I've been leery about Purchasing those pre-packaged boxes. 

I wish they would offer one where you could pick like 4 or 5 items or what every they offer, so you'd know what you are getting.

I don't like surprises.  And I wouldn't want any box that had Gel or Shampoo or something I know I wouldn't use.


----------



## Brownie518

Hey ladies. What's been going on? 
I got my Naturelle Grow so I'll probably be using Irish Moss DC tonight. 
Did anyone get anything from that Amazon Prime Day or any of the other sales? I got a Vizio Sound bar, Fire Stick, Whiskey stones, bluetooth earphones, Bose earphones, and a lot of household stuff from Amazon.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Beamodel
> 
> That's so unfortunate about your Sprout Box.  That's why I've been leery about Purchasing those pre-packaged boxes.
> 
> I wish they would offer one where you could pick like 4 or 5 items or what every they offer, so you'd know what you are getting.
> 
> I don't like surprises.  And I wouldn't want any box that had Gel or Shampoo or something I know I wouldn't use.



@IDareT'sHair 
I know right. I was really Leary at getting it. I should have went with my first mind. But oh well. I most likely won't do it again. Most of SSI stuff don't work for me but I love me some coco cream and cranberry cream though.


----------



## Ltown

Hi ladies! its July and the heat wave is coming today.  on hair note brought shea moisture black castor oil shampoo during the b1g1 sale. used up jakeal green tea(gifted) won't purchase.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Beamodel

That's why I don't mess with them boxes & thangs unless I know 1st hand what I'm getting.

Chances are, it would be something I have no use for.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518

Didn't get anything from Amazon.  Was tempted tho'.  Glad your NG came. 

I am waiting on ST'icals.  I did get shipping # from them, so maybe tomorrow.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Ltown

Good job using stuff up.  I see you are takin' care of business.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> Didn't get anything from Amazon.  Was tempted tho'.  Glad your NG came.
> 
> I am waiting on ST'icals.  I did get shipping # from them, so maybe tomorrow.


@IDareT'sHair 
I used that Irish Moss DC and it was fantastic. My hair was so moisturized, and dried so smooth and silky. Love it!!! I'm glad I got two 16oz 

I used up:
SD Razz
KeraVada Quinoa oil (whatever its called)
ST Knot so Fast Kink Drink
HH Soft & Creamy - not sure which one, label fell off
Claudie's Leave In
Claudie's Reconstructor


----------



## Brownie518

It is HOT here in NY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  I left my scarf on until I got in the car and had the AC right before combing my hair out.. lol

I'm at work, of course..


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *I used that Irish Moss DC and it was fantastic. My hair was so moisturized, and dried so smooth and silky. Love it!!! I'm glad I got two 16oz
> 
> I used up:
> SD Razz
> KeraVada Quinoa oil (whatever its called)
> ST Knot so Fast Kink Drink
> HH Soft & Creamy - not sure which one, label fell off
> Claudie's Leave In
> Claudie's Reconstructor*



@Brownie518 
Great Use Up List!

Nice Review on NG's Irish Moss.  I was curious about that one & the Brown Sugar and the Pink Clay.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> It is HOT here in NY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  I left my scarf on until I got in the car and had the AC right before combing my hair out.. lol
> 
> I'm at work, of course..



@Brownie518

Here Too!  And Humid.

I can see you now driving down the skreet in a scarf.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518 

I ended up getting an 8oz BoBeam DC'er yesterday. 

Girl....I just had to buy something.  The PJitis had crept all up in my Fangas


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Maybe my ST'cals will come today?


----------



## flyygirlll2

My Siamese Twist arrived today. The Sweet Potato Pie cream smells good  I also got the Strawberry Coils Creamy Moisture Enhancer. It's 16 oz so I hope I love it. 

This humidity won't let me be great,  but my hair has been feeling moisturized thanks to Tailored Beauty's Moisturizing Mist and their Everything Butter. 

The only things I'm waiting in now is Tweezerman shears and the flat iron DH bought for me.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My ST'icals came today (x2 Conditioning Cremes).

I still have not received the package I owed $1.34 for.  They did not leave it.

My BoBeam shipped.  Should be here in a few days.

ETA: @flyygirlll2 
Please let me know what you think about the Strawberry Coils. 

It reminds me of SSI's Coco Crème.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

IDareT'sHair said:


> *ETA: @flyygirlll2
> Please let me know what you think about the Strawberry Coils. *
> 
> *It reminds me of SSI's Coco Crème.*



@flyygirlll2 
FYI


----------



## flyygirlll2

@IDareT'sHair I will let you know. SSI's Coco Creme is just ok to me, actually I still have it sitting in my fridge lol. I really hope I like this one better. Dang finicky hair


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@flyygirlll2

You'll have to do a comparison (please). 

Weight/Consistency reminds me a bunch of SSI Coco Crème.

Is the SSI Cranberry similar to Coco Crème?  I haven't tried that one yet (but I have  it).


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I'm so tempted to get:
Moroccan Silky Silk (back up)
Watermelon Moisture Muru (or whatever its called)


----------



## flyygirlll2

@IDareT'sHair  Yes, the SSI Cranberry is similar to the CoCo Creme except I personally preferred the Cranberry one. I might just end up giving those away to my friend because I have been using other leave ins lately.

Speaking of Soultanicals, isn't that bundle sale with those products over? I was really tempted to get that.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@flyygirlll2 
Not sure about 'the bundle'?

The only reason I wasn't interested was because of the 'Poo.


----------



## flyygirlll2

@IDareT'sHair  yeah I wasn't interested in the shampoo either.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@flyygirlll2 
I wish you could 'pick' items (from a select list of items) to 'Build Your Own Bundle'

(Is that asking too much?) What do you think?  

Like: You could list 5-6 items and then select your items for a bundle out of those items.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> Here Too!  And Humid.
> 
> I can see you now driving down the skreet in a scarf.



LOL!!! @IDareT'sHair

It's high 90s today but less humid thank goodness. It will be low 80s by Wednesday!!!!!


----------



## Brownie518

Speaking of leave ins, that Creme Brulee from KV is the s**t!!!!!!!


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> I ended up getting an 8oz BoBeam DC'er yesterday.
> 
> Girl....I just had to buy something.  The PJitis had crept all up in my Fangas



I know that feeling too well........


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *Speaking of leave ins, that Creme Brulee from KV is the s**t!!!!!!!*


@Brownie518

It truly is.  Remember how I was going on & on & on & on & on about it?



Brownie518 said:


> *I know that feeling too well........*



@Brownie518

That BoBeam scratched just a tiny itch.
I want some more ST'icals.   But Imma wait until Friday to see what's up.


----------



## Brownie518

@IDareT'sHair

I should have gotten 3 of the Creme Brulee, seriously. And I love that Henna Oil. First time using that one!!! Silkeeeee!!!!


----------



## flyygirlll2

@IDareT'sHair Girl, if we could do that it would be perfection lol. I don't like getting stuff included in a pack/bundle that I will never see myself using.


----------



## Brownie518

Please do not let me get on another KV kick...please!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *I should have gotten 3 of the Creme Brulee, seriously. And I love that Henna Oil. First time using that one!!! Silkeeeee!!!!*



@Brownie518 
Yeah, I like the Henna Oil too. 

IKR? About Crème Brulee.  I want it in different scents other than the Blackberry Vanilla.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *Please do not let me get on another KV kick...please!*



@Brownie518 



Is there a Discount Code?


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> 
> 
> Is there a Discount Code?



LOL! I don't know...'bout to check tho


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@flyygirlll2 
What is the Tailored Moisture Mist?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518 
I can't wait to get NG's Brown Sugar & Irish Moss.  I also want the Pink Clay DC'ers.

Wednesday, I'm using Mission:Condition's Honey & Marshmallow DC'er.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518

Why am I sitting up here with a KV Cart?


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> Why am I sitting up here with a KV Cart?


Same reason I am, girl....LOL!!

@IDareT'sHair


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518 
I wonder if we can get a discount?  I only have x2 Oils left.  A 4 oz and an 8 oz (both Coffee)


----------



## flyygirlll2

@IDareT'sHair it's a spritz I bought from Etsy as well as their Everything Butter.

https://www.etsy.com/listing/231021535/moisturizing-mist?ref=related_listing

https://www.etsy.com/listing/186834...arch_query=everything butter&ref=sr_gallery_1

I use the butter to seal. I like that's it's creamy. I forgot to tell you that sometimes I use the Bel Neuvo (sp?) Coco Castor Nectar and I like it as well.

The only good thing about summer despite the humidity is that my hair stays more moisturized. Come winter time, my hair and scalp will be cussing.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> I wonder if we can get a discount?  I only have x2 Oils left.  A 4 oz and an 8 oz (both Coffee)



A discount is always nice...I have a few Amla Brahmi Bhringraj oils still...plus the two I just got


----------



## Brownie518

I might get that Everything Butter


----------



## flyygirlll2

@Brownie518 I love that butter.


----------



## natura87

My Soultanicals is moving.


----------



## Golden75

My purgasm hasn't moved. Label created  thursday


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Pulled out some: APB Ayurvedic Hair Crème.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Does any one have the Eulcence Moisture Repair?  I bought it to cowash with a while back, but it seems to be more of a Rx?

Haven't tried it yet, I was wondering how to use it.

@flyygirlll2 @curlyhersheygirl[/USER] @Golden75 @Beamodel @divachyk @Ltown @natura87

I have a bottle of that particular one and a Liter of the Moisture Boost.


----------



## flyygirlll2

@IDareT'sHair  surprisingly I don't have any Eulcence products lol. Based on some of the reviews I've read, it is used as a protein treatment either to DC or pre-poo with.

I would just use it as a protein treatment and follow up with a moisturizing DC. I wouldn't use it to cowash since it's geared more towards strengthening the hair IMO. HTH!


----------



## MilkChocolateOne

IDareT'sHair said:


> Does any one have the Eulcence Moisture Repair?  I bought it to cowash with a while back, but it seems to be more of a Rx?
> 
> Haven't tried it yet, I was wondering how to use it.
> 
> @flyygirlll2 @curlyhersheygirl[/USER] @Golden75 @Beamodel @divachyk @Ltown @natura87
> 
> I have a bottle of that particular one and a Liter of the Moisture Boost.




The elucence moisture repair is a reconstructor.  It's similar to keracare reconstructor and nexxus emergencee. It's not suitable for cowashing.

eta:

I didn't like the elecunce moisture repair treatment.   It didn't do anything for my hair.  I had better results using nexxus emergencee.


----------



## divachyk

I'm sorry T, I don't. @IDareT'sHair


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@MilkChocolateOne

Thanks Ms. MCO.  I'll use it that way,

I meant to get x2 of the Moisture Boost but somehow got a bottle of the Repair and a Liter of the Moisture Boost.

I'm also a huge fan of emergence.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My 8oz BoBeam DC'er came today!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

PayNah is creepin' all up in my Fangas!

Lawd Help.


----------



## flyygirlll2

@IDareT'sHair I know the feeling, that's why I made purchases today


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@flyygirlll2

Gurl...It's hard to get that Monkey off your back.

I'm waiting on an invoice from Claudie, and she said 'later on tonight' 

Pffft.  I be done spent that moneeeee


----------



## Ltown

IDareT'sHair said:


> Does any one have the Eulcence Moisture Repair?  I bought it to cowash with a while back, but it seems to be more of a Rx?
> 
> Haven't tried it yet, I was wondering how to use it.
> 
> @flyygirlll2 @curlyhersheygirl[/USER] @Golden75 @Beamodel @divachyk @Ltown @natura87
> 
> I have a bottle of that particular one and a Liter of the Moisture Boost.





@IDareT'sHair , no never used it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@flyygirll2

I peeped yo' purchases earlier

I would have made another ST'icals Cart last night because I had a 15% off Coupon in my box I got the other day. 

I was going to get a back up of the Moroccan Silky Silk and something else, but decided to pass and wait and see what's up Friday.


----------



## flyygirlll2

@IDareT'sHair I've been trying to do more curly styles besides the typical buns that I do, that's why I bought those stylers. I just recieved my new flat iron that DH bought me. He walked in the door with the package and was like " This is your Christmas in July" and handed it to me 

I'm waiting to see what other sales Soultanicals will be having. Despite the slow shipping, she does have good sales.


----------



## Beamodel

@IDareT'sHair 

No I only have the moisture balance shampoo and I hate it. It feels like A clarifying shampoo too.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

flyygirlll2 said:


> *I just recieved my new flat iron that DH bought me. He walked in the door with the package and was like " This is your Christmas in July" and handed it to me *
> 
> I'm waiting to see what other sales Soultanicals will be having. Despite the slow shipping, she does have good sales.



@flyygirlll2
Awww how Cute!



Beamodel said:


> *No I only have the moisture balance shampoo and I hate it. It feels like A clarifying shampoo too.*



@Beamodel I have a Liter of the Grapefruit one that's a Clarifier, Neutralizer & Chelator.  I still have about 1/2 -3/4 bottle left.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Got my invoice from Claudie so that satisfied my itch.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Hey divas
@IDareT'sHair I never tried that. I'm glad someone was able to help you.

I got my Siamese twist orders and one of my walgreens orders Saturday. Apparently pj's got all the SM stuff in stock so they cancelled my second order.
I got my target order yesterday but they left out an item. I also got my Jakeala's so I'm not waiting on anything else. I want to get something but don't know what.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl



Yeah, I'm just waiting on Claudie now.  I had to wait on her to get my stuff made.

So hopefully I'll be getting that soon.

Yeah, I have both of those Elucence's.  I'll use that one as a Rx. 

I'm almost totally finished with CJ Repair Me anyway, so I'll use it - so I can use it up.

The Moisture Boost was the one I was suppose to be getting

I'm waiting to see what ST'icals has on Sale tomorrow


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

@IDareT'sHair Siamese Twist will be having the monoi spritz on sale tomorrow.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl

I don't need another Spritz.  I want to try it, but I don't need it. 

I got Spritzes out the wazoo. And I'm not a 'fan' of Monoi


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl

Target didn't charge you for that item did they?


----------



## flyygirlll2

I need another bottle of that Soultanicals Knot So Fast Kink drink. My bottle is almost done. I used it today to detangle my hair and that's all I needed which is saying a lot.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My Claudie should be here Monday.  Already got a Ship Notice and it is moving through the channels.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Doing a Pre-Poo with BoBeam's Deep Conditioning Crème (thanks @Brownie518 for the tip).

I love it to Steam with, so this will be my 1st time using it as a Pre-Poo.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> 
> I don't need another Spritz.  I want to try it, but I don't need it.
> 
> I got Spritzes out the wazoo. And I'm not a 'fan' of Monoi


@IDareT'sHair I was going to get 2 but that $9.50 shipping stopped me


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> 
> Target didn't charge you for that item did they?


@IDareT'sHair They sure did. I called CS and they're sending it out this week.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *I was going to get 2 but that $9.50 shipping stopped me*


@curlyhersheygirl 
Yeah, I made a mock-cart and backed it out. 




curlyhersheygirl said:


> *They sure did. I called CS and they're sending it out this week.*



@curlyhersheygirl 
I hope you get your item soon.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Finished up a Jar of APB's Ayurvedic Hair Crème in Caramel Crunch (no back ups).

Will pull out a bottle of APB's Hair Lotion and a matching APB Hair & Body Crème.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Pulled out Jakeala's Ginger Root & Mustard Seed Oil.  Decided to rotate this with M:C's Honey & Marshmallow DC'er.

My Hair felt a little dry upon rinsing (Steaming), but softened right up.  I think I like it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Using APB's Fairy Dust in the Lotion & Butta'


----------



## Golden75

And my purgasm sitting...still says preshipment.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75 said:


> *And my purgasm sitting...still says preshipment.*



@Golden75 
Note to Self: Skip Purgasm.


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Golden75
> Note to Self: Skip Purgasm.


@IDareT'sHair yea this will make me think 4x before ordering. Maybe its a good thing it hasn't moved.  My stuff would've melted if it sat till I get home


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75 said:


> yea this will make me think 4x before ordering. *Maybe its a good thing it hasn't moved.  My stuff would've melted if it sat till I get home*



@Golden75

This is true G!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Golden75

I am really liking APB's Hair Lotion.  Wonder when's the next Sale?.....


----------



## Golden75

@IDareT'sHair ok, i saw your apb post, so this is some new stuff?  I'm afraid to


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Golden75
> 
> I am really liking APB's Hair Lotion.  Wonder when's the next Sale?.....



@IDareT'sHair

That lotion is nice, right?  I plan to go hard on it once I blow thru this Creme Brulee! I looooove that KV Henna Oil . I need a couple more bottles, for real


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Golden75

Fairy Dust is a Scent.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518 
I wouldn't mind having a couple more APB lotions......


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

@IDareT'sHair Siamese twist increased the discount to 20% so I got the 2 sprays.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl

You must let me know how it is.  I have waaaay too many Spritz.

Even though I wanted to try it, I just could not justify that purchase.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

@IDareT'sHair I will let you know. We don't have any spritz besides the APB ones i recently purchased so I'll see how it compares.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl
Yeah, you must let me know.  Have you tried the Coco Castor Nectar yet?

Some of the one's I have:
Kink Drink
Alikay Knots Be Gone
Hydratherma Follicle Booster
Darcy's Herbal
ABP's Ayurvedic


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

@IDareT'sHair Not yet. I'll be using that as a liquid LI once we finish the APB LI we have open.

Did you purchase the strawberry coils from siamese twist? If you did what is the consistency. It looks interesting


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl

Similar to SSI's Coco Creme


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> 
> Similar to SSI's Coco Creme


@IDareT'sHair ooo nice. Thanks


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl

I'm really liking APB's Lotion right about now.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My Claudie arrived today.  I don't think I am waiting for anything else.

Still wouldn't mind making a little purchase someplace tho'.


----------



## flyygirlll2

@IDareT'sHair I'm not waiting on anything else. Did you receive the email from Soultanicals apologizing about not having a sale last Friday? She said there will be a major sale this Friday and that it will be the last major sale until BF.

Depending on the sale, I might get something. I need another spritz


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@flyygirlll2 
No, I did not get the ST'icals email. 

If the Sale is 'decent' I'll get another Moroccan Silky Silk (back up) and maybe the Melon Muru?


----------



## flyygirlll2

@IDareT'sHair I haven't tried anything else besides the Knot Sauce, Berry Dip, and Kink Drink. I was looking at the Melon Muru.

She also stated that she will be sharing news soon regarding their new shipping procedures. Hopefully it'll be faster shipping... we can only hope. They're also having $5 off all VIP membership packages today, no code needed.

ETA- oops. I just noticed that the $5 off was only for yesterday so never mind.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@flyygirlll2

No worries.  I'm not a VIP anyway.  At least not (yet).

I'll have to think about if I'll make a purchase or not and what the % is before I commit.

I keep thinking I want to reup on the Moroccan Silky, but haven't even tried it yet.


----------



## rileypak

Hi Ladies!
Which Kink Drink spray is a good one to try? I think I saw three on the site but I'm wondering which to try out of the Sorrell & Knot So Fast versions. 
Any reviews for the molasses reconstructor? TIA!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@rileypak 


I'm currently using Sorrel.  I have the other one but haven't started using it yet.  I like the ingredients on both (Sorrel and Wrappers Delight).

I have the reconstructor, but haven't used it yet.  I hear it's a lightweight reconstructor though.


----------



## flyygirlll2

@rileypak The only one I've used and love is the Knot So Fast. I only use it to help detangle my hair and it's been great. I just purchased the Sorrel because of the sale.... Couldn't pass it up lol.

ETA- @IDareT'sHair I also got the ultimate VIP membership just to see what all the hoopla is about


----------



## rileypak

@flyygirlll2 I just decided to go ahead and grab the Sorrel and Knot So Fast sprays...and the molasses reconstructor. That sale was just too good (shipping could have been better though).

So has anyone tried the Hershea Sauce Knot Boss and Can't Believe It's Knot Kokoa? I'm just asking...for research


----------



## flyygirlll2

@rileypak I'm even tempted to get something else just because it's a good sale lol. Shipping for me was $6 and change which is not the worst considering. The Ultimate  VIP membership I got means that I will get free shipping all year long and sometimes  free goodies so I figured why not.


----------



## Beamodel

rileypak said:


> So has anyone tried the Hershea Sauce Knot Boss and Can't Believe It's Knot Kokoa? I'm just asking...for research



@rileypak
I have the knot kokoa but I haven't used it because I'm in micro braids at the moment. But I'm dying to try all sorts of stuff I've gotten.


----------



## divachyk

@Beamodel, how is your hair holding up in this heat. It's a beast here.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Made my way in & out of Soultanicals.  Only picked up x2 things. 

I thought about getting the Knot Butter, but decided to wait closer to Fall.  Or, I may catch it again some other time.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

flyygirlll2 said:


> I'm even tempted to get something else just because it's a good sale lol. Shipping for me was $6 and change which is not the worst considering. *The Ultimate  VIP membership I got means that I will get free shipping all year long and sometimes  free goodies so I figured why not.*



@flyygirlll2

You'll have to let us know how you like it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl 
You know cc's natural is having a Sale?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Lovin' APB's Lotion & Butta' Combo in "Fairy Dust"


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

@IDareT'sHair  Yes sis I got the email, but I may pass.

On another note I'm in love with the castor nectar from Bel Nouvo; so thanks again. I'm so late to the party on this one. Somehow this line never intrigued me but after using this particular product I want to try some other stuff from them. Depending on what % Hattache is offering to use during their limited hiatus I may get some stuff.


----------



## myronnie

@curlyhersheygirl

Has hattache said they're having a sale during their hiatus?


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

@myronie No they didn't say that but I'm just putting it out there in the universe lol


----------



## myronnie

@curlyhersheygirl 
I got excited! I love hattache
Imma put it out there too then!


----------



## Beamodel

divachyk said:


> @Beamodel, how is your hair holding up in this heat. It's a beast here.



@divachyk 

It's not phased by it because I'm in micro braids. I do miss my hair but I know the second I take them out I'm gonna be wanting them back in. So far I've had them in for a month now.


----------



## Brownie518

Hey ladies! I miss you guys. I'm trying to limit my internet usage at work just in case they start auditing... New company and all...

Anyway, my hair is a mess. I have this weird spot of damage near my temple area. I noticed it last week so I'm going to work on a recovery regimen tomorrow. It's going to feel like 105 or higher so I'll be locked up in the AC all day.

I'm just waiting on Silk Dreams. I might take a look at Soultanicals real quick....


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@myronnie @curlyhersheygirl

Hattache is having a 15% Sale.  (Check Sales Thread)

Curly - I love all the stuff I've tried from Baby Bubba (Mr. Bel Nouvo).

I love the JBCO & HBCO DC'er.  And when they had it, I liked the Peach Pomade. 

I do have the Avocado Hair Milk which is new to me, but I haven't tried it yet.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *Hey ladies! I miss you guys.* I'm *trying to limit my internet usage at work just in case they start auditing... New company and all...*



@Brownie518 



Missin' You too!


----------



## natura87

My Soultanicals  came  today. There were no peanuts in the box, no packing  slip, no samples. However  it came in record  time  considering  the distance.  I was expecting  the Knot Cocoa and ~Hershea~ Knot Sauce to smell more chocolatey. .but its still  good.


----------



## natura87

The humidity is  insane  in Korea.  I'm  sweating like a pig at a cookout. I was going to wash  my  hair  tonight  but it will take  forever to dry and I am going to a Sericite (mud) festival on Friday. .so its going to get messy anyway. Ill just think of it as a cleansing bentonite  wash. 

I've got the fans running on full blast, my hair  is a  frizzy mess. I will bun it until Friday,  maybe twists,  maybe  not.


----------



## natura87

rileypak said:


> @flyygirlll2 I just decided to go ahead and grab the Sorrel and Knot So Fast sprays...and the molasses reconstructor. That sale was just too good (shipping could have been better though).
> 
> So has anyone tried the Hershea Sauce Knot Boss and Can't Believe It's Knot Kokoa? I'm just asking...for research




I just got them but I haven't  tried them. They smell  nice.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

@IDareT'sHair I got the email.
I'm trying to decide if to get something now or wait for BF


----------



## Beamodel

Soultanicals Knot Kokoa smells amaze balls. It's more like a cream. Not a butter. I can't wait to use it though.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel said:


> *Soultanicals Knot Kokoa smells amaze balls. It's more like a cream. Not a butter.* I can't wait to use it though.



@Beamodel

Thank you.  I was wondering about this.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@MilkChocolateOne

You didn't tell me the Elucence Extended Repair Rx had a consistency of a 'Poo (or better yet a poor imitation of Emergencee.) Runny & Semi-Sticky.

Now I can see why it couldn't possibly be used as a Cowash. 

Interesting.  I have it on now under the dryer.  I'll use it a while to see what I think.

Anyway, I'm trying to save my CJ Repair Me and Claudie Reconstructor (and a few others).  So this will definitely last a while.


----------



## MilkChocolateOne

IDareT'sHair said:


> @MilkChocolateOne
> 
> You didn't tell me the Elucence Extended Repair Rx had a consistency of a 'Poo (or better yet a poor imitation of Emergencee.) Runny & Semi-Sticky.
> 
> Now I can see why it couldn't possibly be used as a Cowash.
> 
> Interesting.  I have it on now under the dryer.  I'll use it a while to see what I think.
> 
> Anyway, I'm trying to save my CJ Repair Me and Claudie Reconstructor (and a few others).  So this will definitely last a while.



it's the consistency of slime without any slip


----------



## IDareT'sHair

MilkChocolateOne said:


> it's the consistency of slime without any slip



@MilkChocolateOne 
You got it!

I definitely got the wrong thing.  Nothing like I was expecting or wanted.

I do have a Liter of the right one tho' thankfully.


----------



## Brownie518

Hey, ladies...it is HOT!!!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518

Hey Girlie!

Just finished my Hair.  And....asked to add onto my ST'icals order.  Not sure if they do that?

Probably not and it's okay if they don't.  I want another Curl Supreme Conditioning Dream.

I'm loving that stuff for a Final R/O.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518

I'm killin' APB's Lotion & Butta' Combo. 

I wish I could put it up and pull out another one (like Pearberry or Chicks Dig It)

That "Fairy Dust"is all that!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518

I put my "Fairy Dust" up and pulled out "Chicks Dig It"


----------



## natura87

Chunky twisted my hair  up into a bun. I'm on vacation  so I am lazy.


----------



## Brownie518

@IDareT'sHair

What does the Chicks Dig It smell like? I think I have that on my list of flavas to try...

I have a sample of the Conditioning Dream...I love a good final rinser!! lol


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> I'm killin' APB's Lotion & Butta' Combo.
> 
> I wish I could put it up and pull out another one (like Pearberry or Chicks Dig It)
> 
> That "Fairy Dust"is all that!



Yeah, Fairy Dust smells good. I'm going to get that in the Pudding and Leave In when I need to reup. The Moisturizing conditioner, too.

This heat is murder on my hair...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *What does the Chicks Dig It smell like? I think I have that on my list of flavas to try...
> 
> I have a sample of the Conditioning Dream...I love a good final rinser!! lol*



@Brownie518
It's fruity like a Cherry, Lime, Peach type scent (if that makes sense)?

That Curl Supreme Conditioning Dream as a final rinse is thebomb.com.gov.net.edu.biz

And it Smells


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518

You may need to massage some JBCO on your temple area.

Not sure 'which' APB sent to try next?  Another poster sent me a Pink Flamingo un-petroleum jelly.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Hey Chicas!

Finished up -
b.a.s.k. Whiskey-Vanilla (x1 back up)
Cathy Howse UBH (x1 Liter back up)

I contacted ST'icals to see if I could add on to my existing order (still no response). 

So, still not much better IMO in responding to CS issues.  I sent that the day of the Sale.

Getting ready to Steam with M:C's Honey & Marshmallow. 

I was looking for my back-up of b.a.s.k. Cacao Bark?  Cause I know I had one from b.a.s.k. and one from Bekura?  

Just don't want to buy another one because I know I already have x2.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@flyygirlll2

What you up to Lady?


----------



## flyygirlll2

@IDareT'sHair  nothing much, just trying to finish up some stuff. I only have a small amount of YAM left, ordered another back up. The Knot So Fast skink drink is almost done too, got another one coming. 

No beuno at ST'icals not responding to you. I didn't see anything reflecting my VIP membership in my account and had contacted her. She fixed it and responded quickly to my surprise. She sent me an email saying I can choose a free 8 oz product for being a VIP.

I chose the Mollasess Reconstructor. I should be receiving a welcoming package as well.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@flyygirlll2
I know.  I guess that means I didn't need it.  But still............

I just re-upped on BBD Stretch.  I have about a 1/4 of my 16oz Jar left.

Maybe if I break down and get the VIP, I can get the VIP Treatment.......


----------



## flyygirlll2

@IDareT'sHair Girl, if it was'nt for the 35% off, I would not have gotten the VIP


----------



## IDareT'sHair

flyygirlll2 said:


> *Girl, if it was'nt for the 35% off, I would not have gotten the VIP*



@flyygirlll2

That's what I shoulda' bought instead. 

I didn't know you could use the discount code to purchase a VIP.

That was Smart.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl

Hey Ms. Curl-Twirl


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Hey divas
I've been trying to be good and not purchase a lot of stuff but it's my birthday month so.... we'll see.

I used Claudie's new 2in1 protein conditioner today. That bad boy is a really good protein treatment. I normally don't follow up protein conditioners with a moisturizing one but I had to with this. I will use this when my hair needs a good dose of protein.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> Hey divas
> I've been trying to be good and not purchase a lot of stuff but it's my birthday month so.... we'll see.
> 
> *I used Claudie's new 2in1 protein conditioner today. That bad boy is a really good protein treatment. I normally don't follow up protein conditioners with a moisturizing one but I had to with this. I will use this when my hair needs a good dose of protein.*



@curlyhersheygirl
I have not used this before.  Despite the Rave Reviews. 

I've just stuck with the Protein Renew and the Reconstructor.  I'll have to keep my eye on this.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

@IDareT'sHair It's awesome but I wish it was thicker. The consistency is that of a rinse out which is great for those using it as a LI but not as a DC. At least the consistency didn't impede the performance.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *It's awesome but I wish it was thicker. The consistency is that of a rinse out which is great for those using it as a LI but not as a DC. At least the consistency didn't impede the performance*.



@curlyhersheygirl

Good Review Ms. C!

I've never even looked at it before.

But I've read plenty of  reviews on it.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

@IDareT'sHair I got the renew as well so I'll see how they compare.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl

Sounds like the Renew may be a little 'lighterweight' Protein Rx.  I love it!


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> 
> Sounds like the Renew may be a little 'lighterweight' Protein Rx.  I love it!


@IDareT'sHair That is exactly what I need. My hair is rarely in need of strong protein treatments. I use protein DC's once a month to keep my hair balanced.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl

I pm'ed you.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl

I think you'll be very pleased with the Renew.


----------



## Froreal3

Hi ladies. A lot been going on, so I have been doing more lurking than posting. But I am here and ok. Been taking care of my hair, but not so enthused about it anymore.

I am about to do a nice prepoo with some APB oil or something and a good dc. Mixed SSI Riche with YAM, so will use that for a bit under my hair therapy wrap. Not sure what I will moisturize with. Maybe some Bee Mine Luscious or something. 

Hope everyone is well. Let me go back and read some pages to catch up!


----------



## natura87

This  humidity is killing  my hair  and I've got quite a bit of annoying  breakage in the front that is only exacerbated by the humidity.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I heard back from ST'icals.  @flyygirlll2


----------



## flyygirlll2

@IDareT'sHair that's good to hear. Is she going to add to the order you already have?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

flyygirlll2 said:


> *It's good to hear. Is she going to add to the order you already have?*


@flyygirlll2

Yes _"As an Exception" 

_


----------



## divachyk

Just swinging through and saying whadddduppp!


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> You may need to massage some JBCO on your temple area.
> 
> Not sure 'which' APB sent to try next?  Another poster sent me a Pink Flamingo un-petroleum jelly.



@IDareT'sHair

JBCO is a good idea. I'll go get some tomorrow. Thanks for the reminder!!

I miss being on here during work. I'm sneakin on right now

Finished up Naturelle Lemon Clarifying conditioner, SD Razz, APB Pudding in Lemon Pound Cake, HTN Follicle Boost, and an APB Leave In.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *JBCO is a good idea. I'll go get some tomorrow. Thanks for the reminder!!*
> 
> *I miss being on here during work. I'm sneakin on right now*
> 
> Finished up Naturelle Lemon Clarifying conditioner, SD Razz, APB Pudding in Lemon Pound Cake, HTN Follicle Boost, and an APB Leave In.



@Brownie518 
Yep.  JBCO may be just what that spot needs.

Man....I'm hating you not being about to get on & chill too.

Good job using up stuff


----------



## flyygirlll2

Just received HV Amla Cream Rinse and Red Tea Nourishing Satin Hair conditioner (both 16 oz) from Pampered & Twisted. I also received SSI Seyani Butter in the package.

Since I flat ironed my hair yesterday, I don't plan on washing my hair for another week or so. My Bekura order should arrive tomorrow. Only other packadges I'm waiting on is ST'cals, and we all know how long that takes


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@flyygirlll2
My back-up of BBD Stretch came today.

Still waiting on: x2 ST'icals purchases.  I think that may be it for me.

@curlyhersheygirl 
Siamese Twists cancelled my order because the Discount Code could only be used on Bamboo Monoi Spritz, even though the Code went through.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@flyygirlll2 
What have you been using to DC with?  I'm currently rotating:

BoBeam Conditioning Crème (Mango)
Jakeala Ginger Root & Mustard Seed
M:C Honey Marshmallow


----------



## flyygirlll2

@IDareT'sHair Lately I've been rotating between Nexxus Humectress mixed with YAM and Joico Moisture Recovery Treatment Balm. 

I did use CD Monoi Repair Mask yesterday to DC because I needed a little protein boost before flat ironing. I'm on the fence about it. I needed to add some Humectress and YAM afterwards because my hair felt a little hard, but when I washed it out it felt great.

How's your stretch going? I remember wer're only a few days apart in terms of our last touch up. I can't believe I've made it this far.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @flyygirlll2
> My back-up of BBD Stretch came today.
> 
> Still waiting on: x2 ST'icals purchases.  I think that may be it for me.
> 
> @curlyhersheygirl
> *Siamese Twists cancelled my order* because the Discount Code could only be used on Bamboo Monoi Spritz, even though the Code went through.


@IDareT'sHair Really? 

I'm in lurk mode since my SIL is visiting. I'll be back on regularly after she leaves.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl

Yep.  She sure did.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

flyygirlll2 said:


> *How's your stretch going? I remember wer're only a few days apart in terms of our last touch up. I can't believe I've made it this far.*



@flyygirlll2

Going Great!

Me Either!  I can't beweave it will be 1 Year September 26.


----------



## Brownie518

Hey ladies. I'm thinking about getting that Knot Berry bundle...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518

You should get it. 

I thought about it, but I'm waiting on x2 orders from them already.

It is a really good deal for the VIP's.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Used Up:
x1 Jakeala's Ginger Root & Mustard Seed DC'er (x1 back up)


----------



## Brownie518

Used up:

KV Hibiscus Oil  (no backups)
CD Monoi Anti Breakage spray (backups)
APB Hair Tonic (maybe 1 backup)


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518 

Hey Ms. B

Can't catch up with you! 

Great use up list.  I'm still knockin' 'em down 1 at a time.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Golden75 
What up G?


----------



## Golden75

@IDareT'sHair  T!  Gearing up for a pp dispute with Purgasm  My package still has not been mailed! Placed my order 7/11, preshipment since 7/16. I sent a message through their contact us on Tues or Wed and nothing.  So I just used the email address listed on paypal stating mail it tomorrow or refund me.  It sucks cause I wanted to try this line for a while now.  Really annoyed with these folks 

Finished up SSI Curl moist DC, prob have a couple more stashed   DC-ing on dry hair with Okra Winfrey, bout to dig in the stash for my moisturizing DC.

You get all your ST packages?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75 said:


> *T!  Gearing up for a pp dispute with Purgasm  My package still has not been mailed! Placed my order 7/11, preshipment since 7/16. I sent a message through their contact us on Tues or Wed and nothing.  So I just used the email address listed on paypal stating mail it tomorrow or refund me.  It sucks cause I wanted to try this line for a while now.  Really annoyed with these folks*
> 
> Finished up SSI Curl moist DC, prob have a couple more stashed   DC-ing on dry hair with Okra Winfrey, bout to dig in the stash for my moisturizing DC.
> 
> You get all your ST packages?



@Golden75

This made my eyes Bleed  So sorry to hear that.  Hope you get your monneeee soon


----------



## divachyk

@curlyhersheygirl  I hope you and your honey had a great Anniversary last month. I hope you have a great Birthday this month!!! I haven't really been in this thread in a while so I need to play major catch up. I know @mkd had a birthday around this time too (me thinks). Today is our 17th anni.


----------



## Golden75

PP dispute for Purgasm in process .


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75 said:


> *PP dispute for Purgasm in process* .



@Golden75 
That's the best news I've heard today.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Still waiting on some type of Notification from Soultanicals.

Decided to get: x2 White Chocolate Masks from APB.  I was going to get a couple Puddings, but undecided.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

@divachyk Thanks sis. I hope you and your hubby had a wonderful anniversary.

I had to cancel my big birthday plans because DH has to go to Trinidad for the week. My FIL took a turn for the worst yesterday. He was diagnosed with leukemia in January and he decided that he would not do any treatments. We thought we would've had more time but yesterday he slipped into unconsciousness. I'm just hoping DH makes it there in time to be at his bedside.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl
Hey Ms. C

Glad to see you!


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

@IDareT'sHair I'll be getting some more conditioners from APB and Marie Dean during their sales. I just have to narrow down the selections.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl

So sorry to hear about your FIL.  I bet it's hard having family that far away. 

Will pray that DH has a safe flight and will arrive at the appointed time.

We will keep DH and the rest of the family in our prayers.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I haven't tried any of APB's conditioners.

Someone sent me one I think?  Maybe a Broccoli something?  She also sent me the unpetroleum jelly (which was very nice of her).

@curlyhersheygirl


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

@IDareT'sHair  Thanks sis. It is very hard especially since we're all so close.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl

I don't feel like I'm putting a dent in any DC'ers.  When I think I am, I am reminded of my Fridge in the Garage.

I'll keep plugging away at them tho'.  I pulled out Jessicurl WDT (in the jar) to rotate.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> I haven't tried any of APB's conditioners.
> 
> Someone sent me one I think?  Maybe a Broccoli something?  She also sent me the unpetroleum jelly (which was very nice of her).
> 
> @curlyhersheygirl


@IDareT'sHair I love her conditioners; they are very moisturizing. My favorites are the pumpkin and the Annabelle's conditioners.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *Thanks sis. It is very hard especially since we're all so close.*



@curlyhersheygirl

I know it must be.  And the distance at a time like this doesn't help. 

I'm sure the Curl-Kidz would have wanted to have more time too.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> 
> I don't feel like I'm putting a dent in any DC'ers.  When I think I am, I am reminded of my Fridge in the Garage.
> 
> I'll keep plugging away at them tho'.  I pulled out Jessicurl WDT (in the jar) to rotate.


@IDareT'sHair You're preaching to the choir lol I have 2 sterilite 3 drawer things filled with just DC'ers


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *I love her conditioners; they are very moisturizing. My favorites are the pumpkin and the Annabelle's conditioners.*



@curlyhersheygirl

I didn't know she had/has a Pumpkin one?  Lemme look right quick at the one Ms. Lady sent me.

She sent me: Broccoli & Avocado Smoothing Conditioner.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> 
> I know it must be.  And the distance at a time like this doesn't help.
> 
> I'm sure the Curl-Kidz would have wanted to have more time too.


@IDareT'sHair Yeah the kids aren't taking it well, especially my oldest.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> * You're preaching to the choir lol I have 2 sterilite 3 drawer things filled with just DC'ers*



@curlyhersheygirl

At least you got: "Team Curl-Kidz" over there helping you out.  I'm a team of one.

I know they're excited about going back to School.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *Yeah the kids aren't taking it well, especially my oldest.*



@curlyhersheygirl 
I could imagine........


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> 
> At least you got: "Team Curl-Kidz" over there helping you out.  I'm a team of one.
> 
> I know they're excited about going back to School.


@IDareT'sHair You mean I'm excited lol


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> * You mean I'm excited lol*



@curlyhersheygirl 

Word.


----------



## Froreal3

@curlyhersheygirl  so sorry to hear about your FIL's condition. 

Hi ladies! Just prepooed with APB Quinoa in Almond Macaroon oil, shampooed and did a Komaza Protein Treatment. I am going to use SSI Cranberry Cream and seal with one of APB's buttas (probably Fairy Dust). I like the way this combo made my hair feel.

Oh, and just closed on a house yesterday.


----------



## divachyk

Prayers go out to you, dh and family. @curlyhersheygirl


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Froreal3 

Great!  That's wonderful News.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Pulled out: Jakeala's Nappy Butter tonight.  Will use tomorrow.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I have x2 8oz APB White Chocolate Mousse DC'ers in a Cart. 

Trying to decide if that's what I want or:
x1 4oz White Chocolate Mousse DC'er
x2 4oz Hair Pudding


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> I have x2 8oz APB White Chocolate Mousse DC'ers in a Cart.
> 
> Trying to decide if that's what I want or:
> x1 4oz White Chocolate Mousse DC'er
> x2 4oz Hair Pudding



@IDareT'sHair

I'm definitely getting one or two puddings, another Moisturizing DC, and then a few things I've never tried before.


----------



## rileypak

Anybody liking the APB unpetroleum jelly? Trying to get my cart together...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@rileypak 
Hey 

I haven't tried the Unpetroleum Jelly yet, but it gets good reviews.  Someone sent me a Jar (can't wait to try it).

I'm with you, still playing around with my Cart.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *I'm definitely getting one or two puddings, another Moisturizing DC, and then a few things I've never tried before.*



@Brownie518 

What scents are you getting?  I need some ideas........

Although I could stick with: Fairy Dust, Chicks Dig It


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I wanted to let everyone know, I heard from Curly this a.m. and her FIL passed away.

They All will all be traveling to Trinidad once the baby gets her little Passport.

Her DH decided to stay and travel there with the family.

So, keep The Curl-Family in your Prayers.  She wanted me to let you all know.

@divachyk @Ltown @Beamodel @Froreal3 @flyygirlll2 @Brownie518 @rileypak @natura87 @Golden75


----------



## flyygirlll2

I'm so sorry for your loss @curlyhersheygirl  my thoughts and prayers are with you and your family at this very difficult time.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@flyygirlll2 
Are you getting APB?


----------



## flyygirlll2

I haven't really slept. I've been up so I decided to wash my hair early. I ended up using MC Shakakai Clay Wash and I love it. It left my hair feeling cleansed and very soft and my newgrowth was popping lol.

I decided to use MC Caramel Protien treatment. I sat under the dryer for 30 minutes already and am about to wash it out.


----------



## flyygirlll2

@IDareT'sHair  I'm not sure yet. I haven't purchased anything from APB in a long time. I still have some hair cream, leave in's, moisturizing conditioner, and Iced Coffee Cowash. 

Since it's been a while, I feel like I wouldn't know where to start lol. There's so many new scents now.


----------



## divachyk

Thank you for letting us know @IDareT'sHair. 

@curlyhersheygirl, I'm very sorry about your loss. Prayers go out to dh, you and family.


----------



## Froreal3

rileypak said:


> Anybody liking the APB unpetroleum jelly? Trying to get my cart together...


@rileypak the jelly is not the consistency of Vaseline.  It's softer,  but nice.  I liked it.


----------



## rileypak

For the APB sale, I'm thinking about grabbing the lemongrass detox mask, ayurvedic mud mask, not petroleum jelly, and the marula honey conditioner. 

Can the jelly be used as a sealant on hair? If not then it's off the list.


----------



## Ltown

@IDareT'sHair, tell Ms. Curly I'm sorry for her loss and praying for the family. thanks for update.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

flyygirlll2 said:


> I haven't really slept. I've been up do I decided to wash my hair early.* I ended up using MC Shakakai Clay Wash and I love it*. It left my hair feeling cleansed and very soft and my newgrowth was popping lol.
> 
> *I decided to use MC Caramel Protien treatment. *I sat under the dryer for 30 minutes already and am about to wash it out.



@flyygirlll2

I hate that they have went out of business. 

They really did have some very lovely products.  And I'm sure they would have gotten their preservative issues straightened out.



flyygirlll2 said:


> @IDareT'sHair  I'm not sure yet. I haven't purchased anything from APB in a long time. I still have some hair cream, leave in's, moisturizing conditioner, and Iced Coffee Cowash.
> 
> Since it's been a while, I feel like I wouldn't know where to start lol. There's so many new scents now.



@flyygirlll2



Yeah Me Either.  I was like that too (not knowing where to start) and all the new scents everyone was raving about.  I was lost.


----------



## flyygirlll2

@IDareT'sHair I now regret not purchasing anymore of that clay wash because it is really good. I wish I could find something comparable to it because I don't want to make it myself. The Caramel treatment was wonderful, soft yet strong hair with minimal shedding. I didn't even DC afterwards because 1. I was too tired and 2. My hair just felt sooo good lol. I hope she comes back in business.

Yeah, I'm still undecided as to whether I will participate in the APB sale.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@flyygirlll2

Right now I have a Cart with x2 8oz White Chocolate Mousse. 

I don't know if I should get:
x1 4oz of the White Chocolate and x2 Puddings?

So, I'm still undecided.  Who knows, I may 'skip'.  It's just that 30% is a great Sale.

I could really wait on the DC'ers until I knock a few more out the way.  So, maybe I'll get x3 Puddings and pick up the White Chocolate BF.

ETA:  I'm under the dryer with Caramel Rx as we speak.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Still no word from: ST'icals on my x2 outstanding orders. 

I'm so glad I didn't get that Knot Fairy Bundle.  I found a bottle of Knot Berry in my Stash.  So, I'm good.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@rileypak

Got that APB Cart ready yet?

ETA:  I switched the DC'ers for x3 Puddings. (Chicks Dig It, Fairy Dust, Fruit Loops)


----------



## flyygirlll2

@IDareT'sHair I've never tried the White Chocolate Mousse but I did like the pudding. I had it in the piña colada scent which smelled nice.

I still have yet to receive any notifications from ST regarding my two orders too . She did say the orders from the Xmas in July sale would all go out this week... sooo don't know what's up with that. When I checked the status for the Knot Fairy Bundle, it shows that it's " Awaiting Fufilment."


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@flyygirlll2
I haven't tried any of APB's DC'ers.  I do have a Broccoil & Avocado I got from another Poster, so it will be my 1st.

I decided to just go for the Puddings now and perhaps pick up the DC'er BF?

I got so many DC'ers I need to try to get through.

If you noticed up thread, I am using Jessicurl's Weekly Deep Treatment in a Jar.  (It hasn't been in a jar for a minute).


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@flyygirlll2 
I don't know if Imma even fool with ST'icals BF. 

I know I say that now.......but seriously, maybe I should let these "Christmas in July" purchases be good enough and catch them M-Day.


----------



## flyygirlll2

@IDareT'sHair I hear you girl, ST has great sales but the shipping really bothers me. We'll see how things go from here until BF.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@flyygirlll2 
If we decide we really 'need' something, we'd better look at Hattache or someplace.

I'm doubtful if I'll really neeeeeeeed anything from this line.  I'd like to have some: "I can't believe its Knot Butter" for Fall/Winter to try.


----------



## flyygirlll2

@IDareT'sHair Hattache is my back up at this point if I really need anything. For the most part I really love the Kink Drink and Detangling Slip.   

Since I have the VIP and get to save more, that's the only reason I would even entertain getting anything for BF. Like you said though, I don't really need anything from this line either.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@flyygirlll2
Yeah, my _current_ fascination is more like curiosity. 

I currently have All New :
Wrappers Delight
Moroccan Silky Silk
Curl Crème Conditioning Dream x3 
Knot Sauce x2
Knot Fairy Bake
Curl Elastic
Reconstructor
Boss Gloss

Have coming (whenever):
another Morrocan
x2 more Curl Cremes
Melon Marula Muru

So, I don't need anything.


----------



## rileypak

@IDareT'sHair 
I just remembered I have the knot kokoa from ST so I'm just grabbing those three DCs I mentioned. No need for the jelly with the kokoa coming.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I'm in the mood to buy something..........not sure what though? 

Oh, I forgot APB's Sale starts tomorrow.


----------



## rileypak

@IDareT'sHair 
I have that feeling today! Like I have tabs of products open on my phone at Hattache and Silk Dreams ready for purchase LOL. Thankfully the APB sale starts tomorrow.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> What scents are you getting?  I need some ideas........
> 
> Although I could stick with: Fairy Dust, Chicks Dig It


@IDareT'sHair

I'll probably stick to my usuals...Birthday Cake, Whipped Cream, Mango Pineapple, Lemon Pound Cake, Tropical Fruit Salsas
I'm finalizing my cart right now. I'm going to try the Blow Dry creme, Dry Oil Body Spray, and maybe that fruit Refresher Spray.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518 
Just checked out with x3 Puddings (Chicks Dig It, Fairy Dust, Pink Flamingo)


----------



## Brownie518

@IDareT'sHair

I got some Marie Dean - Shea Butter Oil, Shea Butter oil with Raspberry seed oil, Shea Butter Leave In, and that Garlic conditioner.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518 
Is MD having a Sale?  (Oh...and Good Morning)


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518
ETA:  I've been going in HARD on MD's Jojoba Oil (in Brown Sugar).  I also like her Argan Oil Blend.


----------



## rileypak

So...does Hattache have Labor Day sales? I may sit out this APB sale for a Hattache sale.

I have questions so if anyone would rather I take it to PM, please feel free to shut me up (I won't take offense LOL):
- Anyone used the Bee Mine Moisturizing DC before (the one with no protein at all)?
- Anita Grant DC cubes?

OAN I need to take inventory of my products again. Need to start shuffling things around and either commit or get off the pot with some vendors.
Oh I guess on topic [even though I'm not a part of the challenge officially], used up OGX Macadamia Oil Serum. No backup for it and I'm sad about it. I think they changed the formula and the new one may not live up to the old one.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@rileypak

Love, Love, Love BM Bee-U-ti-Ful DC'er. (nice).

Have used AG in the past, but never purchased the cubes.  Mostly butters & Cremes.  And I have an Oil here too.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Finished APB's Pearberry Lotion no back-ups.  Will experiment with other scents.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair said:


> I wanted to let everyone know, I heard from Curly this a.m. and her FIL passed away.
> 
> They All will all be traveling to Trinidad once the baby gets her little Passport.
> 
> Her DH decided to stay and travel there with the family.
> 
> So, keep The Curl-Family in your Prayers.  She wanted me to let you all know.
> 
> @divachyk @Ltown @Beamodel @Froreal3 @flyygirlll2 @Brownie518 @rileypak @natura87 @Golden75



Awe I'm so sorry to hear that @IDareT'sHair 

@curlyhersheygirl 
Your family will be in my prayers...


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair said:


> @flyygirlll2
> If we decide we really 'need' something, we'd better look at Hattache or someplace.
> 
> I'm doubtful if I'll really neeeeeeeed anything from this line.  I'd like to have some: "I can't believe its Knot Butter" for Fall/Winter to try.



I have the knot Kokoa. I let smells great. More like a cream too.


----------



## Golden75

Received my She, the night before moisturizer. Not a word from Purgasm.  Still waiting on my monneeee!  I may need to call PP cause Purgasm has not responded so I don't see why they haven't refunded me.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Used Up:
x1 4oz BoBeam Conditioning Crème in Mango (no back ups of Mango) but I have Several back ups.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@flyygirlll2 @rileypak 

I still wanna buy something, so I made a Kurlee Belle Cart for x1 Banana Avocado DC'er.

Would have been my 1st time buying/trying anything from this line.

Shipping costs killed that deal.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75 said:


> Received my She, the night before moisturizer. *Not a word from Purgasm.  Still waiting on my monneeee!  I may need to call PP cause Purgasm has not responded so I don't see why they haven't refunded me.*



@Golden75 
Clawd...You shoulda' had dem dollas back by nah.


----------



## flyygirlll2

@IDareT'sHair I'm itching to get something too  lol. I've tried the Banana Avocado DC and the leave in from Kurlee Belle. The DC is nice and I only used the leave in once and thought it was just ok, I'd have to use it more to really see if I like it.


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> @flyygirlll2 @rileypak
> 
> I still wanna buy something, so I made a Kurlee Belle Cart for x1 Banana Avocado DC'er.
> 
> Would have been my 1st time buying/trying anything from this line.
> 
> Shipping costs killed that deal.



I love the KB leave in, didn't like the shampoo, and was meh about the DC after a while. I should try the DC again now that I'm practically natural and see how it goes. Heard good things about the styling creme or gel, never tried the oil either. And yeah they are not a buy one product kind of line at all. The shipping is ridiculous although the sale is nice (by their standards). I usually don't see them do this high a sale except for BF.
They like to live in 10-15% sale land


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@rileypak @flyygirlll2 
I just can't pay $6.95 for x1 item that isn't a 'staple' or a 'must-have'. 

So I guess I need to just KIM.


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Golden75
> Clawd...You shoulda' had dem dollas back by nah.


@IDareT'sHair Thats what I'm thinking.  The hayllll is PP doing?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Golden75
At this point, as far as I'm concerned, Purgasm is totally outta 'da pitcha.

This is between you and PayPal nah.


----------



## Golden75

@IDareT'sHair Thats why I don't get why they haven't refunded me yet.


----------



## Golden75

Saturated my hair in Vatika Frosting.  Forgot how much I love this stuff


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75 said:


> *Thats why I don't get why they haven't refunded me yet.*



@Golden75 

You should take that x1 time call and call them to see where your refund is. 

You know they give you a 'Code' for a one-time call to speak with someone?  You should do that.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75 said:


> *Saturated my hair in Vatika Frosting.  Forgot how much I love this stuff*



@Golden75

That sounds totally delicious.  I hope I have a jar (or two) of this!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Claudie is suppose to be having a 30% off Sale.  Not sure when tho'?  Maybe before Labor Day.

Will post once I find out.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> Is MD having a Sale?  (Oh...and Good Morning)



@IDareT'sHair 

20% for the month of August

*AUGUST SALE*

*20% OFF when you spend $40! *

* Use coupon code: AUGUST*

* Coupon expires 8/31*
Click here for Special Offers. Dates:


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> Just checked out with x3 Puddings (Chicks Dig It, Fairy Dust, Pink Flamingo)



@IDareT'sHair 

I got pudding, blow dry creme, some powder, shower gel, Butta, and maybe one or two other things...


----------



## Brownie518

I just remember I'm waiting on an order from ST.....


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *I got pudding, blow dry creme, some powder, shower gel, Butta, and maybe one or two other things...*



@Brownie518 

What scents did you get Ms. B?



Brownie518 said:


> *I just remember I'm waiting on an order from ST.....*



@Brownie518

GRRRRRrrrrrrr


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518

Thanks for the info on Marie Dean.  I appreciate that.  I may look at a couple oils.

I thought about placing a small order with the Pomade Shop, but I can wait on that.

What are you waiting on from ST'icals Ms. B?

I am waiting on:
x1 Melon Marula Muru
x1 Moroccan Silky Silk (back up)
x2 Curl Conditioning Dream Crème (back up)


----------



## Brownie518

@IDareT'sHair

I got Lemon Pound Cake, Cheers, Mango Pineapple, Birthday Cake, and maybe Cherry Marshmallow...

Girl, ST.....


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Used up:
x1 SM Purification Hair Mask (have x3-x4 back ups)


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518 
Are you thinking about getting anything from Claudie's 30%?


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> Thanks for the info on Marie Dean.  I appreciate that.  I may look at a couple oils.
> 
> I thought about placing a small order with the Pomade Shop, but I can wait on that.
> 
> What are you waiting on from ST'icals Ms. B?
> 
> I am waiting on:
> x1 Melon Marula Muru
> x1 Moroccan Silky Silk (back up)
> x2 Curl Conditioning Dream Crème (back up)



Waiting on Curl Supreme Conditioning Dream and Lemon Head Knot Spread.....


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> Are you thinking about getting anything from Claudie's 30%?



Yeah, for sure. I just finished my Reconstructor and a Quinoa Coffee Moisturizing cream. I will definitely need 2 Reconstructors.


----------



## Brownie518

Used up

Claudie's Reconstructor
APB Moisturizing conditioner


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *Yeah, for sure. I just finished my Reconstructor* and a Quinoa Coffee Moisturizing cream. *I will definitely need 2 Reconstructors.*



@Brownie518
That Reconstructor is all that.

Curly is loving the "Complete Protein"  and gave it 'rave reviews'  You know, I've never tried that one before?

I guess I kinda stuck with the "Renew" and the Reconstructor.

I'll pick up another jar of Salve.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> Waiting on Curl Supreme Conditioning Dream and *Lemon Head Knot Spread.....*




@Brownie518

I want some of that Knot Spread (maybe the Hershea one).


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518

I found a Knot Fairy Berry Sauce in my Stash.  Can't wait to use it. 

I think I have about x3 Knot Sauces of some sort.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518 @flyygirlll2 
I see the new Hair Treatments Marie Dean has now.  Maybe I'll be ready for x1 or x2 Black Friday.

I won't 'over indulge' like I did on them before and ending up selling quite a bit of them because I knew I'd never get to them.

However, I got to use some DC'ers up 1st before I re-introduce those back into my Stash. 

They are in a Class by themselves and deserve to have my undivided attention.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518 @flyygirlll2

Welp. 

I looked at M.D.  *cough* If I were buying today, I'd probably get: x1 Sweet Potato DC'er and x1 Flaxseed and Burdock Root DC'er (both new). 

I also looked at the Omega 3 DC'er, also new. 

I have plenty of AE Garlic, so the Garlic one (although of some interest), I have enough AE Garlic which I'll use in Fall/Winter (or as needed).


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518 @flyygirlll2
> I see the new Hair Treatments Marie Dean has now.  Maybe I'll be ready for x1 or x2 Black Friday.
> 
> I won't 'over indulge' like I did on them before and ending up selling quite a bit of them because I knew I'd never get to them.
> 
> However, I got to use some DC'ers up 1st before I re-introduce those back into my Stash.
> 
> They are in a Class by themselves and deserve to have my undivided attention.



LOL we used to tear up some MD. Vanilla Repair was my fav!!!!! 

@IDareT'sHair


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518
I do want that Sweet Potato one, the Flaxseed & Burdock Root and the Omega 3 DC'ers.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518

We use to Tear Up errthang.  M.Dean, BFH, Jasmine.  Girl, we use to give them the blues!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

CRAP!  I wanna buy something!

I guess I'll try to hold off until Labor Day or the next great Sale.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518 @flyygirlll2
> I see the new Hair Treatments Marie Dean has now.  Maybe I'll be ready for x1 or x2 Black Friday.
> 
> I won't 'over indulge' like I did on them before and ending up selling quite a bit of them because I knew I'd never get to them.
> 
> However, I got to use some DC'ers up 1st before I re-introduce those back into my Stash.
> 
> They are in a Class by themselves and deserve to have my undivided attention.



LOL we used to tear up some MD. Vanilla Repair was my fav!!!!! 

@IDareT'sHair


IDareT'sHair said:


> CRAP!  I wanna buy something!
> 
> I guess I'll try to hold off until Labor Day or the next great Sale.



@IDareT'sHair

My MD shipped already. I plan to try that Garlic DC right away, too. If it's good, I'll be ordering more before the sale ends


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> CRAP!  I wanna buy something!
> 
> I guess I'll try to hold off until Labor Day or the next great Sale.



Good luck...I've been getting a lot lately and I'm stocked up on DCs for the moment....and everything else, too, shoot.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> We use to Tear Up errthang.  M.Dean, BFH, Jasmine.  Girl, we use to give them the blues!



LOL we sure did, didn't we?? Those were the good old days, for real!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Received notice(s) that my ST'icals will ship within the next 24-48 hours.


----------



## flyygirlll2

@IDareT'sHair  I ended up using Bekura's Fatty Coconut Cleansing hair Froth today. It kind of does act as a shampoo because it suds but upon rinsing, my hair didn't feel stripped. It felt soft and clean, and it didn't cling to my scalp. I like it thus far. 

OAN- I'm on my last SM Purification Mask  and am almost done with it. I finished Bekura's YAM and have 1 backup.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@flyygirlll2

I read it 'mimics' a 'Poo.  Glad you had good results with it. 

I have about x4-x5 SM Purification's left. 

I got in on that B2 G1 at Sally a while back.  I should be good on this.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I'll be finishing up a bunch of stuff soon:
x1 Liter OHMHH
x1 16oz SSI Pomegranate
x1 16oz ST'icals Sorrel
x1 8oz Jessicurl WDT (jar)
x1 4oz Marie Dean Jojoba Oil
x1 4oz APB Hair Butter (Pearberry)
x1 4oz Jakeala Nappy Hair (Pink Sugar)

All this should be finished up within the next 2-4 Wash Days.  Will definitely try to knock them all out before September 1st.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> Good luck...I've been getting a lot lately and I'm stocked up on DCs for the moment....and everything else, too, shoot.



@Brownie518 
Imma have a seat and wait to see what's happening Labor Day. 

Did you get any shipping info from ST'icals?  I got mine this a.m.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> Imma have a seat and wait to see what's happening Labor Day.
> 
> Did you get any shipping info from ST'icals?  I got mine this a.m.



I got a notice this morning, also...

@IDareT'sHair


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518 @rileypak @flyygirlll2
So, it looks like errbody's ST'icals will mail out at the same time.

Now, I'm wondering if those notices were all sent out 'just because'

Because we were 'questioning' where our stuff was at

I want a couple Knot Buttas' for Fall/Winter and then I should be through with ST'icals for a while.


----------



## flyygirlll2

@IDareT'sHair It is interesting that we're all getting it mailed out around the same time. I should be receiving a VIP welcome package as well. I was starting to get a bit irked, so
I'm glad she is shipping out the items.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@flyygirlll2

Gurl...You know folks be lurkin'.......

Curious to see what's in your VIP Welcome Package.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Not waiting on much ar all:
ST'icals (x2 orders)
APB (x3 Puddings)
Pimento Oil


----------



## flyygirlll2

@IDareT'sHair  I'm not waiting on much either.
Besides ST, I'm waiting on the Naturalicious OooLalaLocks Box that I got from Embrace The Natural You. 

I ordered the box yesterday and just reviewed a shipping notification a few minutes ago. A  for these folks shipping quickly.


----------



## Beamodel

I'm waiting on myself... Lol to take these braids out (no packages). I miss washing and dc'ing my hair.

But I know the second I take them out I'm gonna be missing the ease of not dealing with two textures.

I forgot how man weeks post I am. I think I'm 35 weeks post


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel said:


> *I'm waiting on myself... Lol to take these braids out (no packages). I miss washing and dc'ing my hair.*
> 
> I forgot how man weeks post I am. I think I'm 35 weeks post



@Beamodel 



I'll be 1 yr. post 09/26


----------



## flyygirlll2

I'll be 1 yr. post on 9/30


----------



## Beamodel

Congrats @IDareT'sHair & @flyygirlll2 

We some healthy hair heffers


----------



## flyygirlll2

@Beamodel  lol @ healthy hair heifers. I've decided for the time being, that I'm transitioning. I just don't have the energy to relax my hair right now.


----------



## Beamodel

@flyygirlll2 

I'm glad you've made a decision. I'm still not sure what I'm doing yet. I have friends who have been natural for about 8 years or so ready to become texlaxed because of the amount of work. 

I'm still trying to figure my life out. So I'm not making any decisions just yet. 

Good luck on your transition hunny.


----------



## flyygirlll2

@Beamodel  Thanks hun. It's been aggravating at times dealing with my hair. Sometimes I just don't want to bother with it but I have to.  I'm just basing that decision on the feeling of not having the desire to relax.

 Who knows if that will change over time... cause lord knows I'm indecisive lol.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Beamodel @flyygirlll2  I'm with Bea.  I haven't decided what I'm doing.

I'm just sticking with my Regi and letting things do what they do until I figure it out.

Cackles at being a Healthy Hair


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Used Up:
x1 16oz SSI Pomegranate Conditioner (no back ups) Will repurchase at some point.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Also used up:
x1 16oz BBD Stretch (I have x1 16oz back up)


----------



## Brownie518

Hey girls


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518 
Hey Brownie-B


----------



## Brownie518

My Marie Dean and Soultanicals came. I think I'll love the MD Liquid Shea


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518 @flyygirlll2
My ST'icals came today too.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My Siamese Twists shipped today!  

I made a small purchase yesterday during the Flash Sale.


----------



## Brownie518

Hey, ladies..

Used up:
Claudie's kahve oil - no back up but I'm about to order some
Claudie's Kahve leave in - 1 or 2 backups
JBC) 4oz bottle

Has anyone used Sarenzo's Creamy Oil?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518

Hey Girl!  What's up?

Nice Use-Up.

ETA:  I have used that Oil.  I used it on my Hair, but should have tried it on my Skin.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518 
I bought:
Curl Elastic
KnotAde Bubblicious/Lemon

Off the Exchange.


----------



## Brownie518

@IDareT'sHair

I got that Lemon Head Knot Sauce...I could go for a tub of that. I like the scent!!

What's goin on?


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> Hey Girl!  What's up?
> 
> Nice Use-Up.
> 
> ETA:  I have used that Oil.  I used it on my Hair, but should have tried it on my Skin.



@IDareT'sHair

I got 2 of the Creamy Oils and a couple other things. I think I got that Cleansing Cream


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518
I had to read the ingredients on that KnotAde Bubblicious/Lemon (but there is no Lemon) so it should be good.

That review CurlyGirlJess did on Sorenzo was really good.

But I'm still leery to buy anything from them after I had to file that PP Dispute on them.

(Kinda like my negative experience with ST'icals)

Sorenzo is someplace I'm gonna hafta' work my way back in to.  Right now, I'm not ready.

I want that Pumpkin DC'er. But I'm just not ready to purchase anything from them.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Used Up: 

M:C Goji Berry.  (x1 Back Up)

Will pull out a small bottle of Hairitage Hydrations Soft Coconut & Marshmallow (or whatever that one was called?).  I still have a small bottle of that (like x4 oz's).


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Got my Ship Notice from APB!

I'm in need of a package.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Hey divas
We made it back safely. Thanks everyone for all the prayers and support. My FIL got a wonderful send off. The church and parking lot were filled with people wanting to pay their respects. It was a true reflection of the life he lived, serving others as a  deacon of the church.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl 

Welcome Back I'm sure it was a Beautiful.


----------



## Brownie518

Oh, I forgot I'm waiting on APB. 

@IDareT'sHair 
I guess we'll see how it works out with my Sarenzo order...fingers crossed cuz I'm in no mood... Hopefully it will be okay.....


----------



## Brownie518

@curlyhersheygirl

That's great to hear, curly!!


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> Got my Ship Notice from APB!
> 
> I'm in need of a package.



LOL!!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518 
Gurl....My Fangas needs to be openin' up somethin'.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> Gurl....My Fangas needs to be openin' up somethin'.



@IDareT'sHair 

I need to quit buying right now. I'm good with everything. I'm set with DCs and all that. Oh, I'm also waiting on some Redken Smooth lock treatment and AntiSnap (OG staple!). I'm going to go on  a month long hiatus...at least.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> Used Up:
> x1 16oz SSI Pomegranate Conditioner (no back ups) Will repurchase at some point.


 I still haven't tried this. I definitely will at some point though. I need to take advantage of her next sale if its over a month from now..lol. I'd get this and some Okra.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *I need to quit buying right now.* I'm good with everything. I'm set with DCs and all that. Oh, I'm also waiting on some Redken Smooth lock treatment and* AntiSnap (OG staple!).* *I'm going to go on  a month long hiatus...at least*.



@Brownie518 
After Labor Day, I'll think about going on a little N/B. 

I need to get on that Claudie 30% and see what other folks gone do.

*cackles at Anti-Snap O.G. Staple* Good Stuff.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518

Yeah Che always liked SSI's Pomegranate.  I liked it.  And the Avocado one. 

Not sure Imma pick up Okra Winfrey?  I'd like to have some tho'.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> After Labor Day, I'll think about going on a little N/B.
> 
> I need to get on that Claudie 30% and see what other folks gone do.
> 
> **cackles at Anti-Snap O.G. Staple** Good Stuff.


@IDareT'sHair

Yes, girl. I used to tear up some AntiSnap!!! LOL!!

Well, if Claudie has 30...i'm all on that.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518
She said she gone be serving up Thurrrty % .


----------



## Brownie518

I'm definitely going to get some Okra once I use up all these Proteins I have. I'm trying to stick to the same routine right now. I'll be using stuff til I finish. Right now I'm using up an SD Razz. I'll probabably go thru 2 jars before switching back to Naturelle grow DCs


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> She said she going be serving up Thurrrty% .



 can't wait!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> I'm definitely going to get some Okra once I use up all these Proteins I have. *I'm trying to stick to the same routine right now. I'll be using stuff til I finish.* Right now I'm using up an SD Razz. I'll probabably go thru 2 jars before switching back to Naturelle grow DCs



@Brownie518

Sounds like a Plan.

I want to try NG's Sweet Greens and NG Brown Sugar DC'ers.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> Sounds like a Plan.
> 
> I want to try NG's Sweet Greens and NG Brown Sugar DC'ers.



I have the Brown Sugar but havent opened it up yet. 
@IDareT'sHair


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518 
I'm following that Thread where you list all the products you're going to use in a Month and then stick to them for the entire month (or until you use them up).

It has been really helpful.  Will do it until BF to see what I can knock out.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *I have the Brown Sugar but havent opened it up yet*.



@Brownie518
You didn't get "Sweet Greens?"  It's been getting great reviews.

ETA: Have you thought about getting a ST'icals VIP? 

I don't know/think if I would use it enough?  I'm still thinking on it.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> You didn't get "Sweet Greens?"  It's been getting great reviews.



Nah, I didnt get that one. I'm about to go look at it again, see if there was a specific reason...


----------



## Brownie518

Ingredients look good on that Sweet Greens. She doens't have it listed, though.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

IDareT'sHair said:


> You didn't get "Sweet Greens?"  It's been getting great reviews.
> 
> *ETA: Have you thought about getting a ST'icals VIP?
> 
> I don't know/think if I would use it enough?  I'm still thinking on it.*



@Brownie518

(See Bolded).

Sweet Greens looked/sounded a lot like "Herbal Blends"


----------



## Brownie518

The Irish Moss is my joint. I have 2 16oz of that


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> You didn't get "Sweet Greens?"  It's been getting great reviews.
> 
> ETA: Have you thought about getting a ST'icals VIP?
> 
> I don't know/think if I would use it enough?  I'm still thinking on it.



@IDareT'sHair

You know, I was looking at the the other day. I'm considering it, too. For some reason, I thought you had gotten it already.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> The Irish Moss is my joint. *I have 2 16oz of that*



@Brownie518

WOW!  Really?  .....

That's Good to know!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> @IDareT'sHair
> 
> *You know, I was looking at the the other day. I'm considering it, too. For some reason, I thought you had gotten it already.*



@Brownie518
Nah....

I don't know what I honestly 'consider' to be a real "Staple" or not from this line?

So, I'm really not sure if  it would be worth it for me or not?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518 
I really need to get this stash down by BF, so I can make some rational decisions on where/how to Re-Stock for 2016.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> Nah....
> 
> I don't know what I honestly 'consider' to be a real "Staple" or not from this line?
> 
> So, I'm really not sure if  it would be worth it for me or not?



I have no staple from there...as much as I love Knot Sauce.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> I really need to get this stash down by BF, so I can make some rational decisions on where/how to Re-Stock for 2016.



So do I. Some things I know already I will stock up on are NG Irish Moss, my HTN staples (oil, follicle), SD Razz, JBCO, APB Pudding and Leave In, CD Healthy Hair Butter


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> WOW!  Really?  .....
> 
> That's Good to know!



Yes, girl! I had to request them, too. That is my favorite new product for this year.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *I have no staple from there...as much as I love Knot Sauce.*



@Brownie518

See....I honestly think this is why I've been dragging my feet on that. 

Did you ever try the Molasses?  I still haven't tried mine.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> Yes, girl! I had to request them, too. *That is my favorite new product for this year.*



@Brownie518

This is good to know.

You know I always wanna know what you're using & lovin' so I can copy!


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> See....I honestly think this is why I've been dragging my feet on that.
> 
> Did you ever try the Molasses?  I still haven't tried mine.



I havent tried it yet. I pulled it out yesterday so I can remember to try it out this week. 
@IDareT'sHair


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> This is good to know.
> 
> You know I always wanna know what you're using & lovin' so I can copy!



LOL!!  It's like it was made for me. Just perfect.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518
At this point, I don't have a 'clue' what I'll be needing BF (other than ED JBCO).

I'm sitting on "F" right now.

That's why I really need to work my way through some stuff.

Maybe some MD (which would be a nice treat).


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *I havent tried it yet. I pulled it out yesterday so I can remember to try it out this week.*
> @IDareT'sHair



@Brownie518
Not sure when I'll get to that one.



Brownie518 said:


> *LOL!!  It's like it was made for me. Just perfect.*



@Brownie518
WOW!

That DOES sound Good!


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> At this point, I don't have a 'clue' what I'll be needing BF (other than ED JBCO).
> 
> I'm sitting on "F" right now.
> 
> That's why I really need to work my way through some stuff.
> 
> Maybe some MD (which would be a nice treat).




I have my basics that I always get around BF. I'm sure I'll stick to those and try to avoid too many 'new' items.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *I have my basics that I always get around BF. I'm sure I'll stick to those and try to avoid too many 'new' items.*



@Brownie518

Yeah, Imma try that too.  I'll get those main/basic items. 

I would like another Methi Set from HV.  I still have one tho'.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518
My 'new' line for Fall/Winter is Siamese Twist and I've been killin' it lately, (as far as, stocking stuff away for Fall/Winter). 

Those Hair Butters/Cremes will be my Fall/Winter go-to's.

So, whatever I don't get (between now & then), I'll pick up x1 or x2 things from there.

I already know I want another Raspberry Henna Hair Crème.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518

If I were making a list today.......
x1 16oz BBD Stretch (staple)
x1 16oz Claudie Salve (Fall/Winter)
x1 Liter Cathy Howse UBH (staple)

*A couple things from QB* (AOHC, BRBC, abcdefghijk Butter)

It would be 'great' if I would stick to just these & nothing else.

But we already know that ain't gone happen......


----------



## Brownie518

My list:

4 SD Razz
2 NG Irish Moss 16oz
2 NG Tea Rinse
3 APB Pudding
2 APB Leave Ins
2 HTN Follicle Booster and Oil
1 Healthy Hair Butter
3 CD Monoi Anti Breakage spray
2 Claudies Reconstructor

ETA.....


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> My list:
> 
> *4 SD Razz
> 2 NG Irish Moss 16oz
> 2 NG Tea Rinse
> 3 APB Pudding
> 2 APB Leave Ins
> 2 HTN Follicle Booster and Oil
> 1 Healthy Hair Butter
> 3 CD Monoi Anti Breakage spray
> 2 Claudies Reconstructor*



@Brownie518

  +  =


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518 
Well, I guess that list just laid my soul to rest.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> +  =





You know I can get down when i want to!!!


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> Well, I guess that list just laid my soul to rest.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> My list:
> 
> *ETA.....*



@Brownie518 
Dang!


----------



## Brownie518

LOL...those are staples, I guess you could say....


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *You know I can get down when i want to!!! *



@Brownie518 
And that ALL THE TIME!

*cough* erm....uh...so what's the "ETA?"

Inquiring minds want to know.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *LOL...those are staples, I guess you could say....*



@Brownie518

I can't wait to get my APB Puddings.  Haven't tried those before.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518
Imma stay on top my game from now until BF and get rid of some of this stuff.

I'm actually finishing up quite a bit. 

Oh, I could add a couple KV Oils to my list.

I used up x1 4oz and have x1 8oz b/up.  Which is actually my last bottle of KV Oil.


----------



## Brownie518

@IDareT'sHair

You know I loooove APB Pudding!! That will carry me thru the colder months, too. Right now I'm using Kahve Leave In and her Styling Cream. 

KV Henna Oil is the biz!! So silky.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518

Gurl....I see my list expanding already.  I got to get at least x1 or x2 more KV Oils.

I did find: x2 Cocosta Oils and x1 Avosoya Oil in my Stash and x1 Vatika Frosting.

And I have x1 Large bottle of HTN Oil.  I still wish I could get SD Nourish. 

I guess that's never coming back uh?

Can't wait to get my APB Puddings. I may stock up on these too (if they do me right).

I hope all the Sales are 30+%


----------



## Brownie518

CoCasta Oil....I need to check if I have some of that. Now that's a nice oil. 

I just got 2 HTN oils, and the MD Shea Butter Oils


----------



## IDareT'sHair

IDareT'sHair said:


> *I still wish I could get SD Nourish.
> 
> I guess that's never coming back uh?  I hope all the Sales are 30+%*



@Brownie518


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518
I finally got around to using: AV's Blueberry & Pomegranate Spritz. 

So far I like it.  I'll try it on wet/damp hair next wash day (Wednesday).


----------



## Brownie518

Ahh, Nourish. Another OG Staple, lol...I wonder if she does plan to bring that back....won't be no 30 doe...

@IDareT'sHair


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> I finally got around to using: AV's Blueberry & Pomegranate Spritz.
> 
> So far I like it.  I'll try it on wet/damp hair next wash day (Wednesday).



I've never tried that one. I dont know if I've used any of her spritzes. I could tear up that ACV rinse she has. That's really good.


----------



## Brownie518

Oh, you know, I like that APB Refresher spray. Very nice. Will definitely reup on that one.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> Ahh, Nourish. Another OG Staple, lol...I wonder if she does plan to bring that back....*won't be no 30 doe...*



@Brownie518

Pfffft.  Shole Won't.


----------



## bronzephoenix

Trying to finish my Shea Moisture JBCO leave in before I grab a bottle of KCKT.. But either way, I think they'll both be staples.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Waiting on my APB & Siamese Twists to arrive.

Also, waiting on Claudie's Sales Information.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

I'm waiting on APB and MD. Depending on the % I'll partake in LD sales.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl

I'm glad you're back Ms. C.


----------



## rileypak

I finally grabbed my ST from the office. She ended up putting both of my orders into one so I need to email her about a refund. I'm excited to try everything. The Knot Kokoa is creamier than I thought it would be and the Marula-Melon is thicker. The scents aren't as strong on either one too. The Molasses DC looks thick and smells like toffee to me.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@rileypak

I'm glad you got your stuff.  I was refunded shipping $6.00 because both orders came in one box.


----------



## Brownie518

Hey ladies. My last night of work for the week....

Still waiting on APB and Sarenzo


----------



## rileypak

Used up LRC Complete Cleanse Shampoo (have one backup)


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Waiting on:
APB
Siamese Twists

Been usin' & lovin'  Hairitage Hydrations Soft Coconut Marshmallow (my last bottle). A really good moisturizer.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My APB Puddings Came Today!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Used Up:
x1 Liter of Oyin Handmade Honey Hemp (no back ups) *will be a repurchase for Spring*


----------



## Beamodel

My braids are coming out this weekend. I miss my hair... It's been two months


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Beamodel

2 Months of PS'ing is great!  Have you thought out your Regi?


----------



## Beamodel

Nope lol @IDareT'sHair 
All I know is I need a protein treatment, a serious DC and most likely a trim. 

I will be flat ironing my hair too. Still undecided on what I'm doing. I doubt I transition but I'm not ruling it out.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel said:


> I will be flat ironing my hair too. *Still undecided on what I'm doing. I doubt I transition but I'm not ruling it out.*



@Beamodel

Same.  Right now, I have no desire to relax.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Beamodel

Used Jessicurl WDT tonight.  Man I love that Stuff. 

Stash Shopping is Great.  I get to pull out my old Favs!

And Fall in Love All Over Again!


----------



## Beamodel

Yes that WDT is great @IDareT'sHair


----------



## faithVA

Sorry if this was already posted in here but the search function is a failed for searching through a thread 

I haven't been in Sally's in a while but tonight I noticed they sell a few of the Jessicurl products in Sally's now. I know they have the Too Shea and I think they have a cleanser and a gel.

If you already knew, NeverMind


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@faithVA 
Good to Know!

Thanks!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My Siamese Twists came today.

Everything smells wonderful. 

Used up: x1 4oz Soft Coconut Marshmallow (Hairitage) No back ups.


----------



## Golden75

Finally got my refund from PP for my Purgasm.  Sheesh.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Golden75 
Dang!  You got to be kiddin'?


----------



## Beamodel

Took my braids out today. Currently sitting with komaza protein in it. I'm tired. I'm gonna just DC overnight with silk dreams razz most likely. 

Good night!


----------



## natura87

Finished an original  Knot Sauce.


----------



## natura87

Devastated  that Lush is discontinuing their Zeste gel. I love that stuff.  

My hair is loving the Hair Candy from Mission Condition  followed  by the Coconut  Conditioner  from Alikay.  The Lush conditioners (while thin) work really well on my hair.  I've got a teeny bit of the Alikay Naturals Creme Brulee  left but not enough for  my whole head.  Would  repurchase  during a  big sale/ whenever I get home.


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Golden75
> Dang!  You got to be kiddin'?


@IDareT'sHair Nope.  I dunno why it took so dang long!  But hey, I got my money!

I can't remember if I posted but finished up SSI Banana Brule, no backups. Nice DC, hair stayed soft all week.  Will probably repurchase.  No time soon tho.  Will finish up Deva Curl no-poo ( I don't think there's enough for my whole head) and a conditioner from SSI sprout box.


----------



## Beamodel

Washed out silk dreams razz. Currently dc'ing with bee mine DC under my best therapy wrap. 

SD dcs just never seem to provide me with the right amount of moisture I want. This is my second jar of razz. Thinking this time would give me the wow factor. But it didn't. 

I have mocha silk I've never tried yet. I will though. Shea what deux is nice though. I like that one. Vanilla silk does nothing for my hair.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Hi Ladies!

@Beamodel  Um...Yeah...not a 'must have' for me either.  Although I do like Destination Hydration for cowashing.

@Golden75 
I am so happeh you got your moola!


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Hey divas
I'm going to DC with the APB bamboo and algae mask.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl

Hey Curl-Swirl

I'm using M:C Honey & Marshmallow today.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

natura87 said:


> *My hair is loving the Hair Candy from Mission Condition * followed  by the Coconut  Conditioner  from Alikay.  The Lush conditioners (while thin) work really well on my hair.  I've got a teeny bit of the Alikay Naturals Creme Brulee  left but not enough for  my whole head.  Would  repurchase  during a  big sale/ whenever I get home.



@natura87 
I wish I had more of this! 

Your reviews of Alikay make me look at it hard.  I have the "Knots Be Gone" Detangler and x2 16oz Jars of the Honey & Sage DC'ers.

I'd like to have something else from them.  But shipping is so high and Target rarely has a Sale on this stuff.


----------



## natura87

IDareT'sHair said:


> @natura87
> I wish I had more of this!
> 
> Your reviews of Alikay make me look at it hard.  I have the "Knots Be Gone" Detangler and x2 16oz Jars of the Honey & Sage DC'ers.
> 
> I'd like to have something else from them.  But shipping is so high and Target rarely has a Sale on this stuff.



I got the big sizes when the sale last BF was 40% off. That's the only way I would buy  it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@natura87 
So which one do you like the best Hair Parfait or the Crème Brule?


----------



## Golden75

I want that Alikay curl cream.  But that price tag tho.  I might suck it up & get it, so if i like it i know to stock up


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Golden75

What else you gettin'?  I wouldn't mind trying one of the Butters or Cremes.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Picked up:
x2 Jars Donna Marie Super Butter Crème (from AveYou)


----------



## Brownie518

curlyhersheygirl said:


> Hey divas
> I'm going to DC with the APB bamboo and algae mask.



@curlyhersheygirl 
Curly, have you used this before? Can you let me know how it is, please???


----------



## natura87

IDareT'sHair said:


> @natura87
> So which one do you like the best Hair Parfait or the Crème Brule?




Hmmm... I like the Creme Brulee  better even though there is a bit of a learning  curve. I cant use it for Wash and Go's because I don't do them. Both are good products for twists/hold.


----------



## Brownie518

@IDareT'sHair

Let me know what you think of the Pudding. My APB shipped, should be here Tuesday. Trying to decide if I'll get more MD before the 31st. Still waiting on Sarenzo. I know she was sick but I haven't read the status update email yet. 


I'm doing an overnight with OCT and then DC with SD Razz or NG Irish Moss


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *Still waiting on Sarenzo. I know she was sick but I haven't read the status update email yet. *



@Brownie518


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *Let me know what you think of the Pudding.*



@Brownie518 
I can't wait to use these.  I want the White Chocolate Mousse DC'er and maybe a "Blow Fry" Crème during the Sale.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

natura87 said:


> *Hmmm... I like the Creme Brulee  better even though there is a bit of a learning  curve. I cant use it for Wash and Go's because I don't do them. Both are good products for twists/hold.*



@natura87 
Thanks Natura.  I don't want a product with "hold" so I guess I need to pass on both.


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Golden75
> 
> What else you gettin'?  I wouldn't mind trying one of the Butters or Cremes.


@IDareT'sHair  Well I'm trying to be good... I was looking at the avocado cream, and prob her DC.  I have the lemongrass l.i and the moisture parfait, haven't tried it though.  I can get the DC and a couple other things on the ground.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Golden75 

I mentioned you in Hits & Misses (please go there).

Speaking of being 'good'.......

I picked up x2 Jars of Donna Marie Super Butter Crème yesterday.  I just need a little something to satisfy the 'itch'.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75 said:


> @IDareT'sHair  Well I'm trying to be good... *I was looking at the avocado cream,* and prob her DC.  I have the lemongrass l.i and the *moisture parfait*, haven't tried it though.  I can get the DC and a couple other things on the ground.



@Golden75

I've thought about this (Avocado Crème).   And I'd also like to try the Moisture Parfait (if it doesn't have hold).


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518




@IDareT'sHair

I know, right.....


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> I can't wait to use these.  I want the White Chocolate Mousse DC'er and maybe a "Blow Fry" Crème during the Sale.



I think I have the Blow Fry on the way right now..


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Brownie518 said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> Curly, have you used this before? Can you let me know how it is, please???


@Brownie518 This was my first time trying it. It's very moisturizing. It absorbed into my hair after just a few minutes and left my hair feeling really amazing.


----------



## Brownie518

curlyhersheygirl said:


> @Brownie518 This was my first time trying it. It's very moisturizing. It absorbed into my hair after just a few minutes and left my hair feeling really amazing.



Wow, good to hear!! Thanks for the review!!

@curlyhersheygirl


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Brownie518 said:


> Wow, good to hear!! Thanks for the review!!
> 
> @curlyhersheygirl


@Brownie518 Yeah this one is a definite keeper. I'm glad I got 2


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *I know, right.....*



@Brownie518
Um..Lemme know when you get your Sorenzoooooooooooooooo 

I would love to have the Creamy Oil and that Hair Frosting and maybe the Avocado Milk, but.I.just.can't.

Someone sent me a Creamy Oil and I really like(d) it.



Brownie518 said:


> *I think I have the Blow Fry on the way right now..*



@Brownie518

What scent did you get the Blow Fry Crème? 

The same person that sent me the Sorenzo Creamy Oil also sent me the Bamboo Algae DC'er (I think?) I have yet to try it.

And also a jar of the Unpetroleum Jelly (which will be great for Fall/Winter sealing)


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Claudie decided to up her % to 35% for her Sale, since she was suppose to have it last week and did not, so stay tune for details.


----------



## divachyk

Seeing the name Claudie took me back to the hair tea spritz days. That is/was some good stuff. @IDareT'sHair


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> Um..Lemme know when you get your Sorenzoooooooooooooooo
> 
> I would love to have the Creamy Oil and that Hair Frosting and maybe the Avocado Milk, but.I.just.can't.
> 
> Someone sent me a Creamy Oil and I really like(d) it.
> 
> 
> 
> @Brownie518
> 
> What scent did you get the Blow Fry Crème?
> 
> The same person that sent me the Sorenzo Creamy Oil also sent me the Bamboo Algae DC'er (I think?) I have yet to try it.
> 
> And also a jar of the Unpetroleum Jelly (which will be great for Fall/Winter sealing)



@IDareT'sHair

I got Birthday Cake Blow Fry Creme. One of my favorities.

I love that Unpetro Jelly of hers. I have a few jars of that, too. 

Stay tuned for my Sarenzo update. We'll see when I get a ship notice....


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> Claudie decided to up her % to 35% for her Sale, since she was suppose to have it last week and did not, so stay tune for details.



Nice...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *I got Birthday Cake Blow Fry Creme. *One of my favorities.
> 
> *I love that Unpetro Jelly of hers. I have a few jars of that, too.*
> 
> Stay tuned for my Sarenzo update. We'll see when I get a ship notice....



@Brownie518
I may try it in that scent too.  Maybe I will pick up another Jar of Unpetro Jelly.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> I may try it in that scent too.  Maybe I will pick up another Jar of Unpetro Jelly.



Birthday Cake is what I usually get when I'm trying something new of hers. 
Oh, no ship notice on Sarenzo yet...I see there's another sale............................


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *Birthday Cake is what I usually get when I'm trying something new of hers.
> Oh, no ship notice on Sarenzo yet...I see there's another sale............................*



@Brownie518
That's what I'll get then.

Regarding Sorenzo......


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Used Up:
APB Lotion (Chicks Dig It) n/b'ups
APB Lotion (Fairy Dust) n/b'ups


----------



## Brownie518

@IDareT'sHair

You tore them lotions up, huh? I do like that APB Lotion, though. Once I finish this bottle of HTN Lotion, it's on. I have Tropical Fruit Salsa and Cake Bake.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *You tore them lotions up, huh? *I do like that APB Lotion, though. Once I finish this bottle of HTN Lotion, it's on. *I have Tropical Fruit Salsa and Cake Bake.*



@Brownie518

Gurrrrl I Kilt them. *BOOM*


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

APB Sale 
Starting FRIDAY 9/4/15, Celebrate Labor Day with Annabelle's Perfect Blend! Enjoy 30% off our ENTIRE store when you use coupon code: LABORDAY. Annabelle's Refresher Sprays, Leave In Conditioners, Buttas, Hair Lotions, Cremes, Puddings, and Annabelle's Moisturizing Conditioner will be BUY ONE GET ONE HALF OFF! Please check the Sales/Special Offers section for these specials! Don't miss out on your chance to stock up!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My AveYou came today!  x2 Donna  Marie Super Buttercreme


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Claudie's Sale 35% Off.  Minimum $15.00 Saturday September 5th 12:01 a.m. to Monday September 7 11:59 p.m.

Code = *PLUM*


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Used Up:
x1 8oz L.A.C.E. Supreme Butter (in Acai Berry).  I have x1 back-up. Not sure of the scent? Maybe Mango something?

Purchased a BoBeam DC'er today (in Butter Crème).


----------



## Ltown

hello ladies! hope everyone has healthy growing hair.  nothing new with me as usual. enjoy the long holidays weekend and sales


----------



## Brownie518

Hey, girls. I have to work alllll weekend, as usual. I never take off this time of year. But I will be participating in some of these sales. I'll get some Claudie and some APB (even though my last order just shipped, due tomorrow). If NG has a sale, I'd get something there, too.


----------



## Brownie518

From APB
2 Puddings  (Birthday Cake)
4 Moisturizing conditioners  (Cherry Marshmallow & Pumpkin Marshmallow)
1 Bamboo & Algae mask  (Coconut Creme)
1 Hibiscus Fenugreek Oil  (Lemon Pound Cake)


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518

Hey Gurl!

Nice List you got there


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My 16oz Siamese Twist Sweet Potatoe Pie Hair Crème came today.  Also, my ST'icals  Curl Elastic and my KnotAde


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Okay, so I haven't acted too ig'nant during these Labor Day Sales (yet) 

Right now, I am on product overload and really need to get through a few items.

I'm still trying to finally put an 'end' to my Jasmine Stash (beweave it or not),

So these "What are you using this Month Thread's are helping me out a lot.

This will help me stay committed to particular items, although that shouldn't be hard, because I detest having multiple things opened at once.

Big Shout Out to @NaturallyATLPCH for starting that.

That will help me get to BF a little _leaner_.

So, Imma slo' my roll this weekend and try to wait until BF.

I am waiting on an invoice from Claudie and that will probably be it.

I did make very small purchases from: BoBeam and APB.

I could have tore up some HTN but I don't really need any right now.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Hey divas. I've been busy planning my DS 18th birthday bash for the weekend. Today is his actual birthday but he's been celebrating since Thursday night. He had a sleep over Thursday night, a pool party last night and today is paintball battle. DH took them to that so now I can rest lol


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

@IDareT'sHair I talked myself out of getting anything. Everything I wanted I don't need. I'll keep using stuff so BF I can get some stuff. I purchased some henna and indigo on eBay because I'm all out.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *Hey divas. I've been busy planning my DS 18th birthday bash for the weekend. Today is his actual birthday but he's been celebrating since Thursday night. He had a sleep over Thursday night, a pool party last night and today is paintball battle. DH took them to that so now I can rest lol*



@curlyherhseygirl

 Happy 18th to DS.



curlyhersheygirl said:


> *I talked myself out of getting anything. Everything I wanted I don't need. I'll keep using stuff so BF I can get some stuff. I purchased some henna and indigo on eBay because I'm all out.*



@curlyhersheygirl

I know what you mean.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl

I got my last batch from Amazon.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> 
> I got my last batch from Amazon.


@IDareT'sHair I didn't think about looking there. I'm hoping I like the indigo because I never heard the brand zenia.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl
It was a 'suggestion' from another Poster in the: Coffee, Tea, thread.  I'm sure it will be good.


----------



## Brownie518

I only got the APB and Claudie so far...

*Claudie's*
Macadamia Leave In
Kahve Oil
Reconstructor
Hair Frappe
Scalp Elixir


----------



## Brownie518

Used up:
SD Razz - 3 backups
APB Pudding - backups
Claudie's Leave In
Claudie's Tea spray
SD Go Moist shampoo - 1 backup


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *Claudie's
> Macadamia Leave In
> Kahve Oil
> Reconstructor
> Hair Frappe
> Scalp Elixir*



@Brownie518

Nice Claudie buy list.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> It was a 'suggestion' from another Poster in the: Coffee, Tea, thread.  I'm sure it will be good.


@IDareT'sHair I'll keep you posted.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I'm thinking about getting something from Siamese Twist's FLASH Sale, but I may wait until next week.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl

I made a Hattache Cart.  Haven't hit Paynah tho'. 

Cause I still got my eye on that Siamese Twist Flash


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Golden75
> 
> I mentioned you in Hits & Misses (please go there).
> 
> Speaking of being 'good'.......
> 
> I picked up x2 Jars of Donna Marie Super Butter Crème yesterday.  I just need a little something to satisfy the 'itch'.




@IDareT'sHair oops! Missed this one.  
Picked up 3 jars of bobeam


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> Nice Claudie buy list.



Yeah..that Macadamia is new, I guess. The ingredients look


----------



## Brownie518

@IDareT'sHair

I don't know if I mentioned this but that ST Curl Supreme Conditioning Dream is


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *Yeah..that Macadamia is new, I guess. The ingredients look*



@Brownie518

Nice!  (I'm still waiting on my invoice)


Brownie518 said:


> *I don't know if I mentioned this but that ST Curl Supreme Conditioning Dream is*



@Brownie518

Isn't it?

It makes a perfect final R/O.  I'd like to try it as a Cowash (to see how it is)


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> 
> I made a Hattache Cart.  Haven't hit Paynah tho'.
> 
> Cause I still got my eye on that *Siamese Twist Flash*


@IDareT'sHair I looked at those myself but it takes us awhile to use up butters.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl

Hey Girl!  I want those for Winter.  I'm really liking the Sweet Potato Pie.

I scooped a little out of my 16oz jar and put it in a 2oz jar.

I think Imma really like the Ginger Frosting.  Right now I have 2oz's of that.  But one of the FLASH has an 8oz Jar.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> Nice!  (I'm still waiting on my invoice)
> 
> 
> @Brownie518
> 
> Isn't it?
> 
> It makes a perfect final R/O.  I'd like to try it as a Cowash (to see how it is)



I really need a few more bottles of that stuff! I'm going to cowash with it this week. I wish she had that one in salon size...

@IDareT'sHair


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518

Yeah, that Curl Supreme Dream is excellent! 

I'd like to have a Liter.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75 said:


> *Picked up 3 jars of bobeam *



Got Ship Notice today from BoBeam.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518
I remember back when you were having your _Love Affair_ with Jasmine's Avocado & Silk.

You use to tear it up!
Now it's my turn.

All this month, I'll be using Jasmine for my DC'er.  Either A&S or Hibiscus.

I just hate that it took me so long to get to them and I had to pitch a couple jars.

I will use what's left and enjoy them to the fullest.


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair said:


> Got Ship Notice today from BoBeam.



Me too!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Golden75 
Welp G, I survived Labor Day Sales. 

 I'm kinda regretting I didn't get any Naturelle Grow. (But didn't really need it).

I even passed on Hattache.  Couldn't justify a purchase. 

I guess it's a good thing I used restraint. 

Need to get to a 'comfortable place' for BF and right now I am not. #toomuchstuff

Heck, you see, I still have Jasmine.


----------



## Golden75

@IDareT'sHair I was good too, just got the BoBeam.  I started making a Hattache cart, but I need sit tight till BF.

 How much Jasmine you still have? Any Enso left?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75 said:


> *I was good too, just got the BoBeam.  I started making a Hattache cart, but I need sit tight till BF.
> 
> How much Jasmine you still have? Any Enso left?*



@Golden75

I got:
BoBeam (x1 8oz DC'er)
Claudie (x1 16oz item *still waiting on invoice)
APB (x1 8z DC'er)

I have about x6 Jars of Jasmine left.  #don'tjudge

I _finally_ finished up the last of my Enso Stash about a month ago. *cough*


----------



## Golden75

@IDareT'sHair ^^^ You did good too.  This is a judgement free thread


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Golden75

I got to stay skrait 

I need to make a dent in a whole bunch of stuff before BF.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Used up:
x1 APB Pudding (I have x2 b/ups).

ETA: I pulled out my HH Liquid Gold Cake Batter.  (I have 1/2 Bottle left).

Unused:  I have x1 8oz Sprout and x1 8oz Jar of Joe.

After these are all gone, my HH Stash will be History.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

@IDareT'sHair Great job resisting sis; I know how difficult that can be. I'm trying to get my stash under control before BF too.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *I'm trying to get my stash under control before BF too*.



@curlyhersheygirl 
Me Too!


----------



## Golden75

Went to Marshalls.  Picked up some joico moisture balm, conditioner, and k-pak conditioner


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Golden75 
Did you happen to notice if they still had Ouidad in there? *cough*


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My BoBeam came today!*does booty pop*

Waiting on:
APB
Claudies


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Golden75
> Did you happen to notice if they still had Ouidad in there? *cough*



@IDareT'sHair No Ouidad in mine.  They did a few Living Proof products.  I was tempted, but reviews of the No Frizz weren't the most favorable.

Got my BoBeam too


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Golden75

Hmph.  About Ouidad.

Thanks!


----------



## Brownie518

Hey, girls. What's goin on?

I'm waiting on Claudie's and APB only. I managed to resist everyone else. Although, I did forget to check Naturelle Grow. I surely would have gotten a few things. 

I finished up 2 more KV oils....and yes, I still have a few left *sigh*


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518 

Hey Girl!  Where you been?


----------



## Brownie518

Golden75 said:


> Went to Marshalls.  Picked up some joico moisture balm, conditioner, and k-pak conditioner



I'm still kicking myself for not getting that Moisture Recovery Balm when I saw it. Can't beat that 7.99 price!!!!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *I finished up 2 more KV oils....and yes, I still have a few left *sigh**



@Brownie518 
..........


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> Hey Girl!  Where you been?



@IDareT'sHair

Hey T!! For some reason, I've bee so busy on my days off lately. And I'm still trying to limit internet use at work 
What's been goin on?


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> ..........



@IDareT'sHair

Yes, girl. It's like my KV oils magically replenish themselves.  I have quite a few bottles still...


----------



## Brownie518

My Marshalls had Ouidad but I don't remember which items. I don't use it but I know the prices were sweet.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518

I only have x1 Bottle of KV Oil (Coffee) left.  And I'm tryna' hold on to it.

KV isn't on my current BF list, but I need to put them on there (just in case)


----------



## Brownie518

I think (hope) the only oil I'll get BF is JBCO...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> Hey T!! For some reason, I've bee so busy on my days off lately. *And I'm still trying to limit internet use at work
> What's been goin on?*



@Brownie518 
I thought so.
Got a Preliminary BF list made up. 1st Draft of many.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *I think (hope) the only oil I'll get BF is JBCO...*



@Brownie518
I have ED JBCO on my BF list.  I might get some HBCO too. 

I picked up a Strong Roots Pimento Oil recently for Fall/Winter.

I still have like x2 bottles of HV Shikakai Oil and x1 AV Avosoya Oil.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518 
Brownie....Gurl.....You were So RIGHT about Hairitage's Liquid Gold Cake Batter.

Lawd!  That stuff is thebomb.com.gov.net.edu.

I'm going to be totally sad when I run out of this. 

WHY, WHY, WHY didn't I reup on this before she discontinued it.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> Brownie....Gurl.....You were So RIGHT about Hairitage's Liquid Gold Cake Batter.
> 
> Lawd!  That stuff is thebomb.com.gov.net.edu.
> 
> I'm going to be totally sad when I run out of this.
> 
> WHY, WHY, WHY didn't I reup on this before she discontinued it.


I know!!! I still cant believe that whole HH thing... Such a disappointment. LGCB was my joint!!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *I know!!! I still cant believe that whole HH thing... Such a disappointment. LGCB was my joint!!!*



@Brownie518 
Yeah, that LGCB =   I still have x1 Sprout and x1 Jar of Joe left.


----------



## Golden75

Brownie518 said:


> I'm still kicking myself for not getting that Moisture Recovery Balm when I saw it. Can't beat that 7.99 price!!!!!



Mine had a clearance sticker for $4!  Could not pass it up.  But this why I grabbed the other two, $6-7 is a good deal.  I haven't used any Joico in years.

Bought to slap on some henna for a few hours.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Waiting on:
Claudie
APB

Hopefully, both will be coming soon.  *Not waiting on anything else.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Hey divas I finished up the following:
JMoniques irish moss and cocoa DC 
2 8oz APB spray LI
4oz APB hair and scalp treat
4oz APB pudding
16oz NG sweet plantain LI
8oz HTN aloe twisting pudding
2 8oz APB refreshers
I have backups for everything except the JMoniques.
I'm also hoping that Erica will relist the hair and scalp treat 'cuz I love that and only have 1 jar left.


----------



## Brownie518

Wow, curly!! great use-up list.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> Yeah, that LGCB =   I still have x1 Sprout and x1 Jar of Joe left.



I have to check again..I hope I still have 2 Cake Batters somewhere.


----------



## divachyk

Hi Ladies!!! What's going on with everybody? I've been MIA for many reasons. I flat ironed and cut my hair tonight and it feels much better. I probably cut about 3 inches total. I have more to give but I will hold off on cutting more.

I recently hauled on a few items:
Komaza 
1x Pona Hair and Scalp
2x Bountiful Mane
1x Coconut Pudding
1x Protein Strengthener 

Carol's Daughter 
Monoi Rinse Out Conditioner 
Hair Milk Leave In Conditioner


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@divachyk 
Nice Haul.  Glad You're back.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl 
WOW Ms. Curly.  The Curl-Fam is knocking stuff out.

At this rate, you should be real good for BF!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518 
Once I finish the LGCB, I will only have Sprout & Jar of Joe left in my HH Stash. 

I thought I had a Moisture Riser, but I think I may have swapped that with some one?


----------



## Beamodel

Ya'll I still have a decent amount of HH. I haven't been using it because I've been using other stuff like APB. 

Once I'm done with it, I will be really sad. However, it takes me a while to use up stuff so that might very well be a long time before my complete stash of HH is used up.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel said:


> *Ya'll I still have a decent amount of HH.* I haven't been using it because I've been using other stuff like APB.
> 
> Once I'm done with it, I will be really sad. *However, it takes me a while to use up stuff so that might very well be a long time before my complete stash of HH is used up.*



@Beamodel

LUCKY!  I'm almost down to my last x2 items.


----------



## divachyk

I have some HH too @Beamodel. 
TY @IDareT'sHair  Good to be back.

I wanted to use some Claudie's Ends Assurance this weekend and that mess was so crusted up. Oh well. I had it for a looooong time so I can't complain.


----------



## Beamodel

divachyk said:


> I have some HH too @Beamodel.
> TY @IDareT'sHair  Good to be back.
> 
> I wanted to use some Claudie's Ends Assurance this weekend and that mess was so crusted up. Oh well. I had it for a looooong time so I can't complain.




How are ya'll two managing your new growth?


----------



## divachyk

@Beamodel, some days are better than others. I do ok when in wigs. When not in wigs, it can be a bit much. I haven't worn a wig in a few weeks now. How are you doing?


----------



## Beamodel

@divachyk just rocking my own hair. Either flat ironed or in buns. 

This is such a challenge. I'm contemplating installing box braids. Braids seem to be my savior. The wig thing didn't work for me. I can't get use to it no matter how much I tried. 

I'm consistently foraging SM kids detangler   And that's helping a good bit.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Beamodel @divachyk 

New Growth Management: Just keeping everything highly moisturized, keeping an eye out for any abnormalities, protein when needed (usually x2 per month) careful detangling etc.....

Still no plans so far to relax.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

@Brownie518 & @IDareT'sHair Thanks. I'm trying to stay focused, BF is just around the corner.

I'm also down to my last 2 HH products; 8oz sprout & 4oz JOJ which is in use right now.


----------



## Froreal3

*peeks in*


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My Claudie's Shipped!

Still waiting for:
APB

Me thinks that's it & that's all.....

I still have 1 eye on Siamese Twist FLASH SALE tho'


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *Thanks. I'm trying to stay focused, BF is just around the corner.*



@curlyhersheygirl

It ain't that close to the Corner tho'


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My APB Shipped!

I know it's just one thang....but Clawd I needs a Package!


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> 
> It ain't that close to the Corner tho'


@IDareT'sHair lol Not really but I have to tell myself that


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> My Claudie's Shipped!
> 
> Still waiting for:
> APB
> 
> Me thinks that's it & that's all.....
> 
> I still have 1 eye on Siamese Twist FLASH SALE tho'


@IDareT'sHair FYI This was posted on FB

Good morning! I'm streamlining my product line and will be introducing new products.

The following items will soon be Discontinued:
8 oz Maracuja Honey Papaya Conditioning Cream
4 oz Sweet Potatoe Pie Hair Cream
8 oz Luxury Butter Souffle
4 oz Mango Madness Body Cream
6 oz glass container Pumpkin Coconut Hairdress
6 oz Banana Berry Body/Hair Cream
4 oz Mango Moisture Cream
8 oz MelonBerry Light Hair Refresher
2 oz Sandalwood Hibiscus Roseberry Creamy Body Oil
8 oz Lavender Raspberry Dreamy Body Butter
4 oz Neroli Orange Creamy Body Oil
4 oz MelonBerry Hair Butter


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> The following items will soon be Discontinued:
> *8 oz Maracuja Honey Papaya Conditioning Cream
> 4 oz Sweet Potatoe Pie Hair Cream
> 8 oz Luxury Butter Souffle
> 4 oz MelonBerry Hair Butter*



@curlyhersheygirl
I want these.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ended Up Getting:
x1 ST'icals Hershea Knot Butter (Using 15% Code = LOVEIT)


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

@IDareT'sHair 
*8 oz Maracuja Honey Papaya Conditioning Cream *
That looks interesting. I may get a couple of those.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl

Maybe she'll have some sort of discontinued FLASH Sale????


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Won't do my hair until tomorrow.  Should use something up. 

Did use up x1 Jasmine Avocado & Silk.  I have x6 back ups.


----------



## natura87

Twisted hair up for the upcoming week. Korean  Thanksgiving is coming up and its no joke.


----------



## divachyk

I used up a few things lately - -feels good. @IDareT'sHair


----------



## Beamodel

Y'all know I'm so clueless on what i want to do with my hair. 

I wanted to install braids again but I pulled out my Livia 1/2 wig. I might put this on and try wearing it for a week. 

I think I love this one the most probably because it's s half wig and I don't get that full cap wig feeling. I don't know, lol.


----------



## divachyk

I'm undecided too @Beamodel. I might go back to wigs next week. Been wearing my hair for about 3 weeks and it's been the worst 3 weeks that my hair has had in a long time with regards to hydration and breakage. My hair does so much better under wigs. The downside to wigs is that wash day become sooooo long with having to take down braids, detangle, etc. When wearing my hair, detangling goes much quicker since there aren't many shed hairs to deal with.


----------



## Beamodel

It's so crazy. That's how I felt this week @divachyk. I had my hair in a bun this whole week.

I haven't been comfortable with wigs but I do like this half wig one though.


----------



## divachyk

I can't get half wigs to blend well so full caps is what I'm relying on right now @Beamodel.


----------



## Brownie518

Hey ladies. My Claudie's came. Not waiting on anything else at the moment. I'm good for now..

So my job just asked us if we wanted 'voluntary separation' with packages . Any who applied will be notified Thursday and then they will review head counts and start the 'involuntary separations'  So anyway...I wasnt eligible for the voluntary due to my good rating but who knows after that...


----------



## divachyk

Good Luck @Brownie518. That's stressful.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518

We will be praying for you Ms. B. 

That's no fun at all to be worrying about employment in these times.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My Claudie came as well.  And my ABP Shipped.  I need to check my Mail.

I finished up HV's Acai Phyto Berry.  I may have x1 b/up.  I need to check my HV Stash. 

I also finished up a couple APB Puddings & APB Butters.  I have 'some' b/ups, but not a lot.

Will definitely reup on the Butta' since the weather is turning.

And I'm almost at the end of my Hairitage LGCB.  *sad times*


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I'm still wigging it @Beamodel @divachyk

I met x2 Heat Trained Haired Naturals this weekend (in two separate occasions) whose hair was Bangin' Swangin' & Swayin' all day long/all over the place and they both said they were DIY'ers.

Very nice Hair.  Both of them had Gorgeous Healthy Hair.

One was BSL/MBL and one was Full SL but it was definitely, nice, full, shiny, healthy. great ends etc....I was seriously checking them out, and neither said they had problems with serious reversion in the summer.

One had been Natural all her life and the other said about 20 years. I was truly impressed.

I failed to ask either if they ever wore their hair in it's Natural State.


----------



## divachyk

@IDareT'sHair I'm having one of those days where I want to go in the bathroom and chop all of it off. I feel like that from time to time and then I quickly snap out of it.  Heat trained is of interest to me if I do this natural thing. Seriously.


----------



## Ltown

IDareT'sHair said:


> I'm still wigging it @Beamodel @divachyk
> 
> I met x2 Heat Trained Haired Naturals this weekend (in two separate occasions) whose hair was Bangin' Swangin' & Swayin' all day long/all over the place and they both said they were DIY'ers.
> 
> Very nice Hair.  Both of them had Gorgeous Healthy Hair.
> 
> One was BSL/MBL and one was Full SL but it was definitely, nice, full, shiny, healthy. great ends etc....I was seriously checking them out, and neither said they had problems with serious reversion in the summer.
> 
> One had been Natural all her life and the other said about 20 years. I was truly impressed.
> 
> I failed to ask either if they ever wore their hair in it's Natural State.


@IDareT'sHair , am i reading this right are you going natural? I've been natural for 5 years it ain't easy especially if you want the straight look and don't workout so kudos to you!


----------



## divachyk

Ltown said:


> @IDareT'sHair , am i reading this right are you going natural? I've been natural for 5 years it ain't easy especially if you want the straight look and don't workout so kudos to you!



I know this was directed to @IDareT'sHair but as for me, I don't want to go natural to find I hate it but I'll never know until I get there. I'm on the fence right now.


----------



## Beamodel

Y'all Jakeala Nappy Cream is perfect for my natural hair (can I still say new growth?) I'm not sure what to say since its been like 9 months with no relaxer. 

Anyway but it's way too heavy for my relaxed hair. 

This stuff imparts serious moisture.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Ltown  Not sure what I'm actually doing, (yet) but I haven't had a relaxer since 09/26/14. 

Next Saturday, it will be x1 year.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel said:


> *Y'all Jakeala Nappy Cream is perfect for my natural hair (can I still say new growth?) *I'm not sure what to say since its been like 9 months with no relaxer. *This stuff imparts serious moisture.*


@Beamodel 
I really hope I still have a Jar or x2 of this.


----------



## Brownie518

divachyk said:


> Good Luck @Brownie518. That's stressful.



Thanks @divachyk   It sure is!!


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> We will be praying for you Ms. B.
> 
> That's no fun at all to be worrying about employment in these times.



Thanks @IDareT'sHair


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518
What's new?  My APB should be here hopefully tomorrow. (White Chocolate Mousse DC'er)


----------



## Brownie518

@IDareT'sHair

Hey!! Nothing going on here really. Did I order more APB? You know that's  a shame I have to wonder about that, LOL

ETA...Nah, I got my last order already. Nothing new since. I do like that dry oil body spray from her!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518 
Are you making your list yet?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518 
*cough* I did pick up ST'icals Hershea Knot Butter.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> Are you making your list yet?


@IDareT'sHair 
I really don't need to. I always get the same things, lol. So boring. I'll just reup on staples, though


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> *cough* I did pick up ST'icals Hershea Knot Butter.



LOL, yeah i saw that. I should have gotten more of that Conditioning Dream or whatever it is.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518
I will get a Liter of Cathy Howse


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> LOL, yeah i saw that.* I should have gotten more of that Conditioning Dream or whatever it is.*



@brownie18

I LOVE, LOVE, LOVE that stuff.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @brownie18
> 
> I LOVE, LOVE, LOVE that stuff.



Me, too!! Great slip and sooo moisturizing!!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *Me, too!! Great slip and sooo moisturizing!!!*



@Brownie518 
I'd like to have a Liter of that too!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518 
I have a nice list.  Not sure if I'll hit paynah on all of it tho'


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518

Did you ever try your ST'icals Lemon KnotAde yet?  I haven't tried mine yet.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> I'd like to have a Liter of that too!


@IDareT'sHair 

Yeah, she needs to get on that!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518
I think I have x2 left in my Stash.  I'd like to get at least x2 more.  It is definitely a "Fav"

Did you ever try the Molasses DC'er?


----------



## Brownie518

@IDareT'sHair

I havent tried the Molasses yet. Have you?


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> Did you ever try your ST'icals Lemon KnotAde yet?  I haven't tried mine yet.



Yea, I did. Good stuff.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *I havent tried the Molasses yet. Have you?*



@Brownie518 

Not yet.


Brownie518 said:


> *Yea, I did. Good stuff*.



@Brownie518 
Good to Know


----------



## Brownie518

I'm still sticking to my usuals right now. I'm going to have to change up this week though. My allergies have been killing me and I've had to take medicine the past two weeks and it's drying me OUT! My skin and hair are getting dry, as usual. Stuff just dries you right up. I'll probably skip my protein and use some Joico MRB. I'll definitely be using APB Leave In and Pudding after, too. 

@IDareT'sHair


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> *cough* I did pick up ST'icals Hershea Knot Butter.




Wait I thought you got the knot cocoa? That's what I have. Not the knot butter


----------



## chebaby

chello ladies

i miss yall so much. i have not had time to devote to my hair AT ALL. and thats an understatement. a lady just told me today my hair looks dry  and i know it does.

yall wont believe i am down to about 10 products, none of them are shampoo, non of them are conditioners except the carols daughter crap im using now and non of them are staple leave ins lol. my hair is hanging on though lmao.
right now im conditioning with the worse conditioner ever. carols daughter black vanilla. the mask is dope but this daily conditioner is horrible. i have to use soooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo much just to get slip smh but eventually i am able to run my fingers through it to detangle. then i use ssi cranberry cocktail as a leave in and surprisingly i am loving that. only problem is ive used it twice and the bottle is already 60% gone lmao. what a rip off.

my hair is still growing though. its already dang near wl. its just dry but thats my fault. less than a year ago i dyed it TWICE about 2 or 3 weeks apart. i knew instantly the 2nd time i screwed up. but it didnt change my hair texture, just the moisture level. but this weekend im gonna buy some kinky curly come clean, kbb sa, and curl junkie conditioiner and steam. that should hold me over for a while.


----------



## chebaby

last weeke i needed to shampoo bad. my scalp was gross. well there was no shampoo in the house at all. lol i ended up finding pillow packets from orders i placed gawd knows how long ago lol. i found joico and redken packets lmao.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel said:


> *Wait I thought you got the knot cocoa? That's what I have. Not the knot butter*




@Beamodel

I got this!

http://www.soultanicals.com/cant-believe-its-knot-kocoa/

Please let me know if this is wrong, so I can try to change it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@chebaby

Hey Ms. Lady!

Glad you came back in time to hang out with us for BF


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My APB came today! (x1 8oz White Chocolate Mousse DC'er)


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Hey Ms. Lady!
> 
> Glad you came back in time to hang out with us for BF


hey T 
whats been going on?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *hey T
> whats been going on?*



@chebaby

Hey Girl! 

I can't beweave you are down to 10 products?  That's scary!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@chebaby
What's on your BF List?


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Beamodel
> 
> I got this!
> 
> http://www.soultanicals.com/cant-believe-its-knot-kocoa/
> 
> Please let me know if this is wrong, so I can try to change it.



@IDareT'sHair 

You got the correct one. Yay...


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> What's on your BF List?


everything ive been missing for the past year lol.

liter of curl junkie rehab
kbb sa
kbb hair mask
alikay naturals deep conditioner(that stuff was amazing when i had a jar)
a bottle of ssi cranberry cocktail(i am so pleased with this, so surprised)
curl junkie smoothing conditioner
curl junkie smoothing lotion

im not sure what else.
i really need to find the time to henna.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Hey Girl!
> 
> I can't beweave you are down to 10 products?  That's scary!


isnt it? i cant believe it. i have a bottle of KBN leave in and i dont like it at all. i could have sworn i liked this stuff before. oh and i forgot i have some pura muru muru lotion that i broke out and i really like that.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *everything ive been missing for the past year lol.
> 
> liter of curl junkie rehab
> kbb sa
> kbb hair mask
> alikay naturals deep conditioner(that stuff was amazing when i had a jar)
> a bottle of ssi cranberry cocktail(i am so pleased with this, so surprised)
> curl junkie smoothing conditioner
> curl junkie smoothing lotion
> 
> im not sure what else.*
> i really need to find the time to henna.



@chebaby

Really nice BF List Che!

I got some really good deals on KBB SA this summa' and the Hydrating Butter (both in Guava Pomegranate). 

I think I got both of them for $15.00.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> isnt it? i cant believe it. i have a bottle of KBN leave in and i dont like it at all. i could have sworn i liked this stuff before. *oh and i forgot i have some pura muru muru lotion that i broke out and i really like that.*



@chebaby

I Agree.  This is Excellent.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel said:


> *You got the correct one. Yay...*



@Beamodel

Gurl.....I am sooo Happeh.  I couldn't wait to see your response.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Got my Shipping notice from Soultanicals.  It will ship within the next 24-48 hours.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Used Up:
x1 Box of Phytosquame (Scalp Exfoliator Treatment) - No back ups. 

May repurchase this at some point.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl

I pulled out a little CC's Natural Lotion I had left.  It's wonderful. 

I can't remember which one it is. 

I like it so much better on my Natural hair vs my Relaxed Hair.

I may need to look at CC's BF.....  They weren't on my list.  Even though they usually have 40% off.


----------



## chebaby

was supposed to condition my hair today but couldnt be bothered with detangling and pumping 772,7621,3271,808,731,837 pumps of cd black vanilla conditioner in my hair to finally get slip. so i just wet it in the shower and then put it in a puff.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> was supposed to condition my hair today but couldnt be bothered with detangling and pumping *772,7621,3271,808,731,837* pumps of cd black vanilla conditioner in my hair to finally get slip. so i just wet it in the shower and then put it in a puff.



@chebaby

Only You!  How Many?........


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@chebaby 

I'm steaming as we speak with Jasmine's *cough* Avocado & Silk DC'er. 

Um...yes...I still have some Jasmine's left and it smells so wonderful.

I will ugly cry when it's gone 4-eva'


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Only You!  How Many?........


lol girl its so true. the texture of that stuff is a no go for my hair. reminds me of shampoo. and its a shame cause the deep conditioner is awesome.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> I'm steaming as we speak with Jasmine's *cough* Avocado & Silk DC'er.
> 
> Um...yes...I still have some Jasmine's left and it smells so wonderful.
> 
> I will ugly cry when it's gone 4-eva'


urgh i felt the same when i ran out of the shea butter conditioner recently. i had like 5 bottles and was using it as conditioner ande leave in. those were the happiest hair days of the whole year lol. my hair was like "oh NOW she wanna love us" lmao.

jasmine was the truth


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Hey divas. I've been lurking since Arianna has been busy . She's trying to creep and no longer likes sitting on my lap when I'm on the computer.

@IDareT'sHair I just pulled out the rice pudding from CC naturals to use. I'll let  you know how it compares to my HG stuff.

I miss Jasmine too; that was a solid line.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl

I'm pretty sure it's the Rice Pudding, but it could be something else?  I don't think it was the Hibiscus? (I had them all).

Regardless, I finished it up.  And it was great.  (And I have no back ups)

You better put little Ms. A in one of those little activities seat so she can roam around while you hang out with us!


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

@IDareT'sHair 
I should do that. I still have Jeremy's in the basement, I should bring it out and see if she'll like that. 

Did you get the last flash sale from Siamese Twist?


----------



## divachyk

I found two uopened vatika frostings - that doesn't even count the one I have opened. My stash is like the gift that keeps on giving.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *I should do that. I still have Jeremy's in the basement, I should bring it out and see if she'll like that.
> 
> Did you get the last flash sale from Siamese Twist?*



@curlyhersheygirl 
Nope.  I went to get it last night and it was GONE! 

I really, really wanted it.

I absolutely Love the Sweet Potatoe Pie Hair Crème and wanted another one of those.

Girl, she will love that Activity Seat.  You need to pull that out for her.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@chebaby

Hey Ms. Che!  What's new?

I think I'll Hendigo tomorrow too.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

divachyk said:


> *I found two uopened vatika frostings - that doesn't even count the one I have opened. My stash is like the gift that keeps on giving.*




@divachyk

I know what you mean.  I found a jar, but wish I had another.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Hey Ms. Che!  What's new?
> 
> I think I'll Hendigo tomorrow too.


hey
nothing much. im wearing a second day w&g. looks pretty good, just big and frizzy but i dont care. its soft too. im really digging this ssi leave in which is good cause i never like any of her leave ins. her conditioners and masks are dope but her leave in always suck to me. its kinda thin like kbb sa, maybe thinner. have you tried the ssi cranberry cocktail?

i put some almond oil on my hair today too. im like almond better than coconut now.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> im really digging this ssi leave in which is good cause i never like any of her leave ins. her conditioners and masks are dope but her leave in always suck to me. its kinda thin like kbb sa, maybe thinner. *have you tried the ssi cranberry cocktail?  i put some almond oil on my hair today too. im like almond better than coconut now.*



@chebaby

I heard the Cranberry Cocktail was all that.  I had a bottle but recently swapped it. 

I wonder how her Green Tea Leave-In is?

I like Almond Oil too.  And Coconut.  And Jojoba, And JBCO, And Avocado, Pretty Much All the Oilzzzzzzz


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> I heard the Cranberry Cocktail was all that.  I had a bottle but recently swapped it.
> 
> I wonder how her Green Tea Leave-In is?
> 
> I like Almond Oil too.  And Coconut.  And Jojoba, And JBCO, And Avocado, Pretty Much All the Oilzzzzzzz


i dont remember if i tried her green tea. is that new? let me go to her site.

i know you luv the oils  lol


----------



## Brownie518

Hey, ladies. What's been going on? I've spent the week working and trying to nurse a terrible cold. I'm finally feeling good but I'm so dry, hair and skin. From the meds, as usual. 

I haven't purchased anything but I'm about to get a liter of Aveda Damage Remedy shampoo, some Porosity Conttrol, and maybe some Mendex.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518
Hey Girl, Feel better soon. 

How is that Aveda?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *i dont remember if i tried her green tea. is that new? let me go to her site.*
> 
> i know you luv the oils  lol



@chebaby
Yep.  She came out with several new products.  Yeah...you betta' check them out.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> Hey Girl, Feel better soon.
> 
> How is that Aveda?



Hey, T...it's excellent, imo...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518 
I've only heard good things about it (Aveda). 

I've made some small purchases (onesies):
Siamese Twists
BoBeam


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Still DC'ing with Jasmine's.  Still Lovin' it. 

Will probably use this on through BF.  I need to get through that Stash.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> Still DC'ing with Jasmine's.  Still Lovin' it.
> 
> Will probably use this on through BF.  I need to get through that Stash.



I'm still using SD Razz and NG Irish Moss. I'll work both til I get down to the last or til the next good sale. I wish I had more Jasmine's. I thought I did but nope. Avocado & Silk was my joint.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> I'm still using SD Razz and NG Irish Moss. I'll work both til I get down to the last or til the next good sale. *I wish I had more Jasmine's. I thought I did but nope. Avocado & Silk was my joint.*



@Brownie518 
It was!

Every time I use it, I think about you.

And whenever I get to those jars of CD BV Smoove....I'll be thinking about you too!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518 
I have a little bit of Destination Hydration left.  Other than that, I don't have any more SD's.

I wouldn't mind having some more DH, but I want a better deal (and a couple bottles of Nourish Oil).


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> It was!
> 
> Every time I use it, I think about you.
> 
> And whenever I get to those jars of CD BV Smoove....I'll be thinking about you too!



Ha, LOL!! BV Smoove..I have only one of those right now. Since they moved it to Target and I can't get 40% off on her site, I haven't been getting it...


----------



## Brownie518

I didn't get anything with the Silky September deals...I have a box of SD still unopened, with 3 Vanilla and 3 Razz...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *I didn't get anything with the Silky September deals...I have a box of SD still unopened, with 3 Vanilla and 3 Razz...*



@Brownie518 
Nice!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Beamodel

My Knot Cocoa came today!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *Ha, LOL!! BV Smoove..I have only one of those right now. Since they moved it to Target and I can't get 40% off on her site, I haven't been getting it...*



@Brownie518
I still have several of those 16oz Jars we went wild on!.....  I plan to use them this winter.

Gurl.....We tore HSN Up!That was a good deal. 

I bet err time we called in they said: "that ain't nobody but Brownie and T's Hair."


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> I still have several of those 16oz Jars we went wild on!.....  I plan to use them this winter.
> 
> Gurl.....We tore HSN Up!That was a good deal.
> 
> I bet err time we called in they said: "that ain't nobody but Brownie and T's Hair."



LOL!! Yeah, I wish they still had those 16 ouncers. They did me right. Perfect size

@IDareT'sHair


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518

Pulled out Claudie's Ends Insurance and fell in love all over again. 

May have to pick one up BF


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Used up the following:
16oz Eden's coconut cowash ( 1 backup)
8oz Claudie's 2in1 protein ( 1 backup)
8oz NG natural swirls ( no backups)
16oz CC's lavender Flaxseed gel ( no backups)

I also got my Siamese Twist order on Saturday. Just waiting on Jakeala.


----------



## chebaby

hey ladies

so i got the bomb diggidy stuff in the mail today and my hair is so thankful. i co washed with As i am co wash and detangling was a breeze. then i conditioned for ten minutes under a cap with one of soultanicals deep conditioners. cant remember the name. then i used kbb sa under a tiny bit of i think it was bobeam coconut cream. that stuff is so creamy that a little goes a long way so i just put a drop on each section. then i used a tiny bit of alikay naturals gelly stuff, cant remember the name but it smells like pineapple. im hoping that give me enough hold for my hair to last more than three days.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@chebaby

Ain't nothing like a good wash day!  Glad you enjoyed it Ms. Che!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl

Nice Use-Up List Mrs. C!

I'm waiting on (only x1 item from each tho'):
Siamese Twists
BoBeam
Soultanicals


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Ain't nothing like a good wash day!  Glad you enjoyed it Ms. Che!


YES!!!!! enjoyed it is an understatement lmao. i was in the shower like i was in a herbal essence commercial  

im waiting for it to dry so i can tell how soft it is.
tomorrow i will fluff it with almond oil.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@chebaby 
How often are you doing your hair these days Ms. Che?


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> How often are you doing your hair these days Ms. Che?


well i was doing once a week lol. sleeping on cotton pillow cases and throwing my dry hair in a puff when i had zero time to do it. and my hair looks like it lol. itll be fine though after i trim it.

but for the last 3 weeks ive been co washing 2x a week. i was using jasmines shea butter and then i moved on to cd black vanilla. now i will stick to twice a week co washes and after black friday when i get more conditioner i may up it to 3x a week.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@chebaby

Yeah, I am still on twice a week myself.

I'm thinking about getting a 16oz Hair Dew BF.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Yeah, I am still on twice a week myself.
> 
> I'm thinking about getting a 16oz Hair Dew BF.


i want a dew myself. although the last bottle i had i didnt seem to love it as much as i remembered when it first came out.ill always have a place in my heart for oyin.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@chebaby

I'll try to get a 16oz if the price is good.  If not, I'll just grab 8oz's

I also want some PBN Muru Muru also a jar of Naturalista Juicy


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Beamodel
> 
> My Knot Cocoa came today!



Have you tried it yet?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Beamodel 

Nope, not yet.  But I did open it to take a whiff. *excited* Can't wait to try it.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Beamodel
> 
> Nope, not yet.  But I did open it to take a whiff. *excited* Can't wait to try it.




I can't wait for you to try it. I really love it and you KNOW my hair is picky


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> I'll try to get a 16oz if the price is good.  If not, I'll just grab 8oz's
> 
> I also want some PBN Muru Muru also a jar of Naturalista Juicy


ive only used my pura once since i pulled it out a week or two ago. my hair was very soft and it still smells good too.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel said:


> I can't wait for you to try it. I really love it *and you KNOW my hair is picky*



@Beamodel

Gurl.....You know I KNOW that!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> ive only used *my pura once since i pulled it out a week or two ago. my hair was very soft and it still smells good too.*



@chebaby
Yep.  Pura's Murumuru is good.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

@IDareT'sHair I tried the maracuja honey from siamese twist as a moisturizer and it was . I may get two more jars.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *I tried the maracuja honey from siamese twist as a moisturizer and it was . I may get two more jars*.



@curlyhersheygirl 
Nice!


----------



## chebaby

chello ladies 
so my hair is super fluffy and shrunken. i like it and its soft. tomorrow ill have to wear a puff as i know itll be too frizzy and big to wear out.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@chebaby

Hey Ms. Che!  Glad you're experiencing a Great Hair Day today!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *I tried the maracuja honey from siamese twist as a moisturizer and it was . I may get two more jars.*



@curlyhersheygirl

This sounds nice.  My 'main' BF Purchases will probably be from here (if the Sale is right).


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I placed a ST'icals order over the weekend and it will ship either today or tomorrow!

*YAY*


----------



## divachyk

IDareT'sHair said:


> I placed a ST'icals order over the weekend and it will ship either today or tomorrow!
> 
> *YAY*


That's unusally fast for them, right? @IDareT'sHair


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@divachyk
Yep.  Unusually Unusual.


----------



## Brownie518

divachyk said:


> That's unusally fast for them, right? @IDareT'sHair



I was just about to say the same!!

Hey, ladies!!


----------



## Brownie518

@IDareT'sHair

What did you get from S'ticals?? I've been killing my big ole Knot Sauce. I'll be getting another one of those next time they are on sale.


----------



## Brownie518

This week, I ordered some Porosity Control, Aveda Damage Remedy shampoo, Affirm 5n1, Affirm Preservo, and Aveda Damage Remedy Daily Repair


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *What did you get from S'ticals?? I've been killing my big ole Knot Sauce. I'll be getting another one of those next time they are on sale.*



@Brownie518

A Jar of Fluffalicous.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518

I need to dig into some of my Knot Sauce.  I have about x4 of those (counting that LemonHead KnotAde.

Speaking of Gallons, I could use at least a Gallon of that: Curl Conditioning Dream Cream.


----------



## chebaby

chello 
so today i co washed with as i am coconut co wash and used kbb sa as a leave in followed by ohm sweet hair pudding  i may wanna use this up soon as ive had it for at least 2 years.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@chebaby

Hey Ya' Ms. Che!  Sounds nice and um...yeah...you need to finish that up. 

You sound like me & Jasmine's, except it's been longer than x2 years and I still have x4-5 Jars left.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My x2 16oz Bottles of ED JBCO came today and also my Siamese Twists Ginger Hair Crème (tryna' get ready for Fall)


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Used Up:
x1 VO5 Tea Therapy.  I have several b/ups of VO5.

Also used up: x1 Jasmine Bath & Beauty's Avocado & Silk DC'er. 

I have about x4-5 b/ups.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Hey Ya' Ms. Che!  Sounds nice and um...yeah...you need to finish that up.
> 
> You sound like me & Jasmine's, except it's been longer than x2 years and I still have x4-5 Jars left.


 yea i probbly should use it up. its left than half a jar left but since you only need a pea size it lasts forever. and its only an 8oz jar lol.
my hair looks so good today. bout time!!!!


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

chebaby said:


> chello
> so today i co washed with as i am coconut co wash and used kbb sa as a leave in followed by *ohm sweet hair pudding*  i may wanna use this up soon as ive had it for at least 2 years.


@chebaby That was a favorite of mine. I miss having that in my stash.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> * yea i probbly should use it up. its left than half a jar left but since you only need a pea size it lasts forever. and its only an 8oz jar lol.
> my hair looks so good today. bout time!!!!*





curlyhersheygirl said:


> *That was a favorite of mine. I miss having that in my stash.*



@chebaby @curlyhersheygirl

Where are Ya'll Buying this from?  I tried to find it on-line.

They way Ya'll talkin' sounds like it's discontinued,


----------



## chebaby

hey T
it is discontinued. she did so more than a year ago i think.


----------



## chebaby

so my second day hair today is bomb lol.
i put some cocasta oil on my hair and scalp. it looks goodt lol. im so excited.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *hey T
> it is discontinued. she did so more than a year ago i think.*





chebaby said:


> *so my second day hair today is bomb lol.
> i put some cocasta oil on my hair and scalp. it looks goodt lol. im so excited.*



@chebaby
Figures!

Here's to 2nd Day Hair!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@chebaby

What's another good Pudding?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Forgot I ordered BoBeam.  It shipped already.

Hopefully, I am done until BF.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> What's another good Pudding?


ummmm im not sure. i know i really liked that hairveda red tea gel. it was the texture of a cream pudding but it made the hair hard the first day and then pure softness.


----------



## divachyk

Somebody please stop me from buying up Carol's Daughter. Placed another order tonight. At least tonight's purchase was all body products.


----------



## Golden75

Thinking about getting the Komaza Analysis.  It's $65 till midnight tomorrow, I believe.  I can't seem to figure out my hair, maybe they can.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Golden75

If you decide, keep us posted.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Pulled out & using: ST'icals Watermelon Murula.  Smells nice. Packs a Moisture Punch.

I'm also using the Moroccan Silky Silk. So far, nothing I would repurchase.  Just kinda meh.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

divachyk said:


> *Somebody please stop me from buying up Carol's Daughter. Placed another order tonight. At least tonight's purchase was all body products.*



@divachyk

Gone Gurl.

Might as well while there is a Great Sale.


----------



## chebaby

chello
so my third day hair is lookig RIGHT!!!!!!! how a little conditioner and the proper leave in make all the difference 

tomorrow i dont plan on leaving the house since its raining so much, but idk. i do want my nails done.
if i do i may just oil my hair and throw it in a puff even if it looks nice out.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *chello
> so my third day hair is lookig RIGHT!!!!!!! how a little conditioner and the proper leave in make all the difference *



@chebaby

Sure Does!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My Fluffalicous came today!


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Sure Does!


i almost forgot what that felt like  cant wait til clack friday


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@chebaby

BF is gone be on & poppin'


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Golden75
> 
> If you decide, keep us posted.


@IDareT'sHair Just purchased.


----------



## Beamodel

Hi girls... 

Today I did a henna treatment. I have t done one in about a year. After washing it out I realize how much my hair missed henna. 

I dc'd with half of my head using sitrinillah and the other half using SD Razz. 

I did a blow out a s followed it with. Silk press. My gosh... My hair looks like I just had a fresh relaxer (although I'm 41 wks post). 

I'm very pleased with my hair results...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My Kj Naturals Tingly Oil is here! 

I got it during one of those 1st 10 Customers get 50% off.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel said:


> *I did a blow out a s followed it with. Silk press. My gosh... My hair looks like I just had a fresh relaxer (although I'm 41 wks post).  I'm very pleased with my hair results...*




@Beamodel

Sounds Very Nice. 

Please give me the steps for your successful Blow-Out. 

I would like to 'attempt' one soon.

I can honestly see myself as a Heat-Trained Natural if I could get the results I want.


----------



## Beamodel

@IDareT'sHair

After this blow out I just did, I totally can see myself being a heat trained natural too.

I blew it out with the attachment at the end of my blow dryer. Using my paddle brush and blowing my hair at the same time. This created a sleek blown out looking hair.

Then I pressed it with my babyliss flat iron. I thought I was gonna have to use my hot comb too but nope, the flat iron was good enough.

Oh after I washed & Dc'd, I only added KeraCare silk n seal to my hair then I blew dried it out.

I don't have any other product in my hair besides a good DC session and the silken seal.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Beamodel

Sounds very nice. 

I am sooooooooooo Excited.

Thank you for sharing.

From what I've read, minimal products produce the greatest results.  So it's understandable why you only used the Silk n Seal.

That sounds great, especially since you DIY (did it yourself).

I was/am (have been) contemplating whether to have it done at a Salon?

But I have all the tools/products here, so I really need to experiment.

Again, my Thanks to You  This was right on time.


----------



## Beamodel

You are more than welcomed @IDareT'sHair 

I am more than certain you can do it yourself. It's a little time consuming but it's so worth it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Beamodel

Imma give it a try. 

You really inspired me to DIM (do it myself). 

What good is having ALL this stuff but going to someone (and paying them) to do it for me?

I have some Joico Blow Dry Crème, I'll probably use that and maybe a drop or two of Grapeseed Oil.

I wish I woulda' gotten that Apoghee Green Tea & Keratin Restructurizer a couple weeks ago when I saw it on the 'cheap'


----------



## Beamodel

I have that green tea spray. I totally forgot about it too


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Beamodel

That Spray is suppose to be good for Blow-Drying & Flat-Ironing.


----------



## Beamodel

Yea it is. I might use it next time. It's heat activated.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Beamodel

Interesting. 

I'll use what I have (for now), but will keep the Green Tea Keratin on my radar.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My BoBeam (unscented) DC'er came today. 

Also, my Kj Naturals "Tingly" Oil which I snatched up during the 50% off FLASH SALE (for the 1st 10 orders).

This is the first time I've been able to get in on one of those.  I also want a back up to the Tingly DC'er. 

So, hopefully, they'll have another 50% Flash Sale soon.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@flyygirlll2

What's up Ms. Lady?


----------



## flyygirlll2

@Beamodel Thank you for the rundown of how you achieved your results. I blow dried/flat ironed my hair last month to trim and it was a mess. In retrospect, I believe I used too much product.

It took me over 2 hours to flat iron  and I just wanted to scream. I really underestimated how much hair I have... especially now that I made 12 months post. I'm not sure when I'll use direct heat again. After that mess, I just gave up.


----------



## flyygirlll2

@IDareT'sHair  Hey T!  Girl, I've been hanging in there lol. I've been going through a lot personally but I'm still giving my hair some TLC when I have the energy. My nape and my  edges are natural now. I had stopped relaxing them way before this stretch.

I just gave away a bag of products to my friend who's been struggling with her hair. I'm just trying to find a way to lessen my wash day time. Some days I really have the urge to just cut my hair off, especially when it's wet. Then I realize I wouldn't know what to do with really short hair, so I put it up in a twist and KIM.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@flyygirlll2 
Glad you haven't done anything drastic.  Hope things get better for you.

That was nice for you to share some items in your stash. 

I bet that made you feel good to help someone and reduce some things too.

I'm still hanging with being about 53-54 weeks post?


----------



## flyygirlll2

@IDareT'sHair Thanks hun, I'm hoping things look up soon. The shrinkage is real. The moment I saw how short it would be with shrinkage, I snapped out of it lol. 

My friend was grateful. She's natural and unfortunately experienced heat damage when she went to the salon. I have her protein treatments, DC's, shampoos, leave in's, and moisturizers. It put only a little dent in my stash since I still have a lot of stuff but I was happy to help her. 9/30 made it a year for me, I still can't believe I managed to get this far.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@flyygirlll2

I know, it put just a 'little dent' in that stash.

But, hey, we get what we can get!

I know me either.  And it seems like that time has flown by too.

I know I'm approximately 10 weeks @divachyk that's how I keep up with it.


----------



## Beamodel

flyygirlll2 said:


> @Beamodel Thank you for the rundown of how you achieved your results. I blow dried/flat ironed my hair last month to trim and it was a mess. In retrospect, I believe I used too much product.
> 
> It took me over 2 hours to flat iron  and I just wanted to scream. I really underestimated how much hair I have... especially now that I made 12 months post. I'm not sure when I'll use direct heat again. After that mess, I just gave up.



@flyygirlll2 

I normally hate to blow dry my hair. I'm normally an air dryer but blow drying it with that flat attachment makes the world of a difference and using my paddle brush to stretch it while I'm using the blow dryer. 

I was about to give up too but girl I truly feel like I'm rocking a fresh relaxer with this bone straight blow out/silk press I'm rocking lol.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel said:


> *I normally hate to blow dry my hair. I'm normally an air dryer but blow drying it with that flat attachment makes the world of a difference and using my paddle brush to stretch it while I'm using the blow dryer.
> 
> I was about to give up too but girl I truly feel like I'm rocking a fresh relaxer with this bone straight blow out/silk press I'm rocking lol.*



@Beamodel

This is so Encouraging!

Did you use your TEK Brush or a Vent Brush?


----------



## Beamodel

@IDareT'sHair 

I used my just a regular paddle bush that has more "teeth" than my Tek brush. 

I needed more teeth for more smoothness.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel said:


> *I used my just a regular paddle bush that has more "teeth" than my Tek brush.
> 
> I needed more teeth for more smoothness.*



@Beamodel
I have an Ionic/Tourmaline Brush but it is a Spiral one.


----------



## Beamodel

I would be scared to use a spiral one only bc it might tangle in your hair blowing with the dryer and brushing with the other hand. I would just use the Tek brush then. The point of the brush is to stretch it and detangle so it will dry semi smooth. 

Once it's semi smooth, the flat iron will make it super silky. 

Oh I pressed my hair with one pass too. 

My hair is currently wrapped up (haven't wrapped it in such a long time) but tomorrow when I take it down, I will upload a picture for you.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel said:


> *I would be scared to use a spiral one only bc it might tangle in your hair blowing with the dryer and brushing with the other hand. I would just use the Tek brush then. The point of the brush is to stretch it and detangle so it will dry semi smooth.
> 
> Once it's semi smooth, the flat iron will make it super silky.
> 
> Oh I pressed my hair with one pass too.
> 
> My hair is currently wrapped up (haven't wrapped it in such a long time) but tomorrow when I take it down, I will upload a picture for you.*



@Beamodel

I might just use the Comb Attachment?  That might make it easier? 

If not I might try it with the TEK Brush?

I did order a Hands Free Blow Dryer Stand so I can give it my All.


----------



## Beamodel

@IDareT'sHair 

A hands free blow dryer stand should be nice. 

Yea that attachment that comes with the dryer (the flat attachment, not the diffuser) that thing makes it wonderful.


----------



## Beamodel

@IDareT'sHair

This is the dryer I have


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Beamodel

Very Nice.  I have the T3 that has a similar nozzle.

ETA: Now I need a Paddle Brush with a bunch of Teef!


----------



## Beamodel

@IDareT'sHair 

Lol. I think my paddle brush came from Sally's. It was inexpensive.


----------



## Beamodel

@IDareT'sHair 

http://www.sallybeauty.com/Hoopla-Purple-Paddle-Brush/SBS-439710,default,pd.html


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel said:


> *Lol. I think my paddle brush came from Sally's. It was inexpensive.*



@Beamodel

Hmph.  I should go tomorrow and pick up one.  Lemme see when they open


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Beamodel

I'm looking at this one

http://www.sallybeauty.com/cushion-paddle-brush/SBS-301514,default,pd.html


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518 
Yo!  What's Up?


----------



## Brownie518

Hey ladies.

@divachyk  I got 2 orders of Carol's Daughter, too. During the BF day she had and also with 40% off. I might get one more in with this 40% again...I got a lot of stuff for my mother, though. What scent do you get her body stuff?


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> Yo!  What's Up?


Yo, T!!! I'm at work, of course.  

@IDareT'sHair


----------



## Brownie518

Used up SD Razz, NG Irish Moss 16oz, NG Marshmallow Root DC 8oz, APB Leave In, Claudie's Vere Oil, Claudie's Renew Protein, and Liquid Gold Cake Batter. I got backups for all except the Marshmallow Root DC.


----------



## Brownie518

@IDareT'sHair

Does NG still have a code for LHCF?

Nevermind..i got it. I got the Moisture Boost spray, that Clay mask, and that strengthening spray


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *Used up SD Razz, NG Irish Moss 16oz, NG Marshmallow Root DC 8oz, APB Leave In, Claudie's Vere Oil, Claudie's Renew Protein, and Liquid Gold Cake Batter. I got backups for all except the Marshmallow Root DC.*


@Brownie518
Great Use Up List Ms. B!


Brownie518 said:


> Does NG still have a code for LHCF?  *Nevermind..i got it. I got the Moisture Boost spray, that Clay mask, and that strengthening spray*



@Brownie518 
Dang B! 

Gurl...You don't waste no time.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518

I've been knockin' some stuff offa' my BF list.


----------



## Brownie518

@IDareT'sHair

Girl, you know I can be quick on that trigga when I want to!! LOL!!! I don't get down like I used to but I can get down when I'm ready!!!


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> I've been knockin' some stuff offa' my BF list.



I can't believe how fast that's coming up. It will be here before I know it. I'm trying to stay in use up mode for the most part. I have more than enough to be workin through. I've been neglecting my hair a bit so I'm getting back on track with that. It definitely shows, too. 

I plan to 'review' my BF wish list next week. 

@IDareT'sHair


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518

It will be here before we know it!

I review and edit mine continuously.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> It will be here before we know it!
> 
> I review and edit mine continuously.



@IDareT'sHair

It sure will...You been getting a lot of stuff lately. I see some new (to me) names...anything good lately??


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *Girl, you know I can be quick on that trigga when I want to!! LOL!!! I don't get down like I used to but I can get down when I'm ready!!!*



@Brownie518

Yep!  You got da' fastest Trigga' fanga' of anyone I know. 

You and @chebaby  Ya'll hit PayNah faster than all get out.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *You been getting a lot of stuff lately*.



@Brownie518


----------



## divachyk

Brownie518 said:


> Hey ladies.
> 
> @divachyk  I got 2 orders of Carol's Daughter, too. During the BF day she had and also with 40% off. I might get one more in with this 40% again...I got a lot of stuff for my mother, though. What scent do you get her body stuff?



@Brownie518, I cannot get enough of Monoi. What about you? I was eyeing that 40% off.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518

Girl, not really.  Siamese Twist is probably the only 'new' one. 

I've picked up quite a bit of ST'icals lately, but Imma 'bout to slow that way down.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@divachyk

How many weeks post are we now?


----------



## Brownie518

Side note...I want some Green Tea Butter and CoCasta oil @IDareT'sHair 




divachyk said:


> @Brownie518, I cannot get enough of Monoi. What about you? I was eyeing that 40% off.



I got the Monoi body for my mother and she loves it. I love the Monoi hair line, though. I will probably get more of that and some Mirabelle Plum and maybe some body stuff.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518

I was going to make a mock list on Hattache, but they are closed until Monday. 

Those both sounds good.  (CoCasta and Green Tea Butter).  Hattache has a lot of the 'stuff' I want.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Beamodel
> 
> I'm looking at this one
> 
> http://www.sallybeauty.com/cushion-paddle-brush/SBS-301514,default,pd.html



Yup, that will work


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Beamodel

They open at 11:00, so I will go under a Wig/Conditioning Cap.....

I'm so glad you brought that up earlier today, because it's been on my mind hard.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Beamodel

I hope I have great results too. 

I'll definitely be practicing until I get it down-pat. 

Hopefully, when I get my stand, it will be a breeze.


----------



## divachyk

@Brownie518, I have the Moni shampoo, conditioner, mask, split end serum, leave in and anti-breakage spray. I've only used the shampoo & conditioner thus far. I have the Monoi body spray, love it. My second order was for the Monoi shower milk & ectasy body butter (love this scent too) and I even purchased the $5 membership.

@IDareT'sHair, 64 weeks!! And you?


----------



## Brownie518

divachyk said:


> @Brownie518, I have the Moni shampoo, conditioner, mask, split end serum, leave in and anti-breakage spray. I've only used the shampoo & conditioner thus far. I have the Monoi body spray, love it. My second order was for the Monoi shower milk & ectasy body butter (love this scent too) and I even purchased the $5 membership.



I have the shampoo, conditioner, and the AntiBreakage spray is my joint!! I just ordered 3 when they were down to $14. Maybe I'll try the body stuff..


----------



## Brownie518

@divachyk 
I got the Monoi tonic and shower milk, plus the Ocean Dry oil and hand cream. I've never tried the Ocean scent before. I shared my purchase so I'll get a free membership next order.


----------



## divachyk

@Brownie518, how do you use the anti-breakage spray? The share option was offered to me after I purchased the membership. Thankfully it was only $5 or I would have been annoyed!! I love Carol's Daughter but shipping was always my beef. I will be hitting pay now a little easier with having free shipping. Ocean smells good too. Monoi & Ectasy are my favorites. Almond Cookie isn't bad either.


----------



## divachyk

@IDareT'sHair, aren't you 54 weeks post? WAIT....DID I MISS YOUR ONE YEAR ANNIVERSARY?


----------



## Froreal3

Hi ladies! I'm done lurking now. I have a renewed interest in all things hair. 

My stash is getting smaller and smaller. I have used up a lot. Still, my Blk Friday purchases will be very minimal. Only vendors I'm interested in are APB for leave in sprays, butters, and puddings, and SD for some Razz and VS. I need to do a survey of my stash to be sure.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

divachyk said:


> *aren't you 54 weeks post? WAIT....DID I MISS YOUR ONE YEAR ANNIVERSARY?*



@divachyk

Yup.  September 26 *does booty pop*


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Beamodel

Waiting on Sally to open.


----------



## divachyk

Yay!!!!!!! We need to cue Brother Franklin up in hea' -- CONGRATS!!! @IDareT'sHair


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@divachyk

For You, Me @Beamodel @flyygirlll2   This is "Our Time" & "Our Day" 

All Thanks Be to the Lord who seen us through all these weeks.

http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=1&cad=rja&uact=8&ved=0CB4QtwIwAGoVChMIkIaRqISpyAIVAh0-Ch3cPQb9&url=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8pUAnrVWUkk&usg=AFQjCNEpKEoQ-a03zqVYjE7CXOIUSlHAhA&sig2=4MTrfELq3AawB5pktoZabQ


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Used Up:
x1 Silk Dreams Destination Hydration (no back ups - currently the end of my entire SD Stash) *Will repurchase at some point*

x1 CJ Repair Me (I have x1 back up)


----------



## Beamodel

@IDareT'sHair 

Lol, I'm dead...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel said:


> *Lol, I'm dead...*



@Beamodel

Gurl...This is after I master a Successful Blow-Out

http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=2&cad=rja&uact=8&ved=0CCcQtwIwAWoVChMI5fuy9ZipyAIVgnI-Ch33qwid&url=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pp4BA0-lYtU&usg=AFQjCNFsFXLJnkY8QxwOmxjK-WDNSg0b0Q&sig2=FOfltCe58opIuJW3l6P9Pg


----------



## flyygirlll2

@IDareT'sHair Time of death= 4:34 pm  I am done.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

flyygirlll2 said:


> *Time of death= 4:34 pm  I am done.*



@flyygirlll2


----------



## divachyk

Thank you @IDareT'sHair, I love Bro Franklin. His moves never get old.


----------



## Beamodel

@IDareT'sHair

Here is a picture of my roots after blowing it out and doing a silk press


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Beamodel 
You did get it nice & silky skrait.


----------



## Beamodel

Thanks Hun


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Beamodel
Very nice.  How often do you think you would do it?

I wonder if I was doing it, I'd probably end up doing it every 2 weeks.


----------



## Beamodel

That's what I'm thinking @IDareT'sHair 

Every two weeks or so.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel said:


> *That's what I'm thinking Every two weeks or so.*



@Beamodel

That would be nice.


----------



## Golden75

Beamodel said:


> @IDareT'sHair
> 
> After this blow out I just did, I totally can see myself being a heat trained natural too.
> 
> I blew it out with the attachment at the end of my blow dryer. Using my paddle brush and blowing my hair at the same time. This created a sleek blown out looking hair.
> 
> Then I pressed it with my babyliss flat iron. I thought I was gonna have to use my hot comb too but nope, the flat iron was good enough.
> 
> Oh after I washed & Dc'd, I only added KeraCare silk n seal to my hair then I blew dried it out.
> 
> I don't have any other product in my hair besides a good DC session and the silken seal.



Dagnabit!!  I shoulda grabbed that silken seal yesterday.  I loved this stuff when I was relaxed.


----------



## Beamodel

@Golden75 

I only have silken seal. What are some other great heat protectants. I've been using silken seal for years and never tried any others.


----------



## Golden75

Finished up a bobeam 4oz & 8oz.  Dug deeeeep in my stash and found some Naiobi Humecto Sil and mixed that in.  I just something with a cone since I was using heat.

Purchased Sebastian Potion 9 for blowdrying.  Good stuff.  Also sample jars of Miss Jessie DC & silk stretch cream.


----------



## Golden75

Beamodel said:


> @Golden75
> 
> I only have silken seal. What are some other great heat protectants. I've been using silken seal for years and never tried any others.


@Beamodel Silken Seal is good stuff.  I couldn't get on the ground so thats why I never repurchased  But I think my bss has it now and if i travel 30 mins i can get it.  I really like L'anza Healing moisture serum.  I'm testing driving a keracare heat protectant, but its a cream.  I have Sabino & one from Aveda, not sure how I feel about them.  They are a little heavier/thicker than I like. Same for Redken Smooth Down. I prefer lighter serums.  More forgiving if you use too much.  Used CHI years ago, i love the scent, its a nice HP, good consistency.


----------



## Beamodel

Thanks @Golden75 

I might try CHI next but I have a while before my KeraCare silken seal runs out.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Golden75 @Beamodel

I have CHI Keratin Mist.  Not sure how to use it?

Today for my Blow-Fry I used: Joico's Silk Results Blow Dry Crème and some Grapeseed Oil.

I have a couple Blow Fry Cremes.  May try APB's.

But I need a more practice.

A Lot More


----------



## flyygirlll2

@Beamodel Yaaaaas girl you did that!  Looks good. My hair does not get that straight, I would have to set it to a higher temperature and even then I still have volume which I don't mind too much at least.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@flyygirlll2 @Beamodel @Golden75

Does anyone know how to use CHI Keratin Mist?


----------



## Beamodel

flyygirlll2 said:


> @Beamodel Yaaaaas girl you did that!  Looks good. My hair does not get that straight, I would have to set it to a higher temperature and even then I still have volume which I don't mind too much at least.



Thank you hunni. Do you blow dry it? I think because I used the blow dryer with the nozzle attached, that yielded much better results for when u flat ironed it afterwards. @flyygirlll2


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair said:


> @flyygirlll2 @Beamodel @Golden75
> 
> Does anyone know how to use CHI Keratin Mist?



No @IDareT'sHair 

Is that the one @Golden75 was recommending?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Beamodel

No I don't think so?  I was sent this a while back, but haven't tried it (and didn't know what to do with it). 

But now that I'm 'experimenting' with trying to copy your 'Blow-Outs', I may pull it out and use it.


----------



## Golden75

@IDareT'sHair I think Keratin mist is like aphoghee green tea.  I believe some use before blowfry but not sure what the instructions say regarding being a HP. I bought it once, but i may have returned.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel said:


> *Thank you hunni. Do you blow dry it? I think because I used the blow dryer with the nozzle attached, that yielded much better results for when u flat ironed it afterwards.*



@Beamodel

Your results gave me life!


----------



## flyygirlll2

@IDareT'sHair I don't have that product. I assumed it can be used as a leave in/heat protectant.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75 said:


> *I think Keratin mist is like aphoghee green tea.  I believe some use before blowfry but not sure what the instructions say regarding being a HP. I bought it once, but i may have returned.*



@Golden75

Thanks G!  I looked it up on Ulta (and read some of the Q&A) It's more of a strengthener.

The CHI Silk Infusion is the Heat Protectant. 

I may try it for an extra barrier before Blow-Frying.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

flyygirlll2 said:


> I don't have that product. *I assumed it can be used as a leave in*/heat protectant.



@flyygirlll2

Right.  It's more of a strengthener and a leave-in.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Golden75

IA about L'Anza Products. 

I use to go in HARD on them.  Good Products.  Great Salon Brand.

I still have a Liter of their Reconstructor.


----------



## flyygirlll2

@Beamodel I did blow dry it but I used the tension method. I didn't even bother taking a picture of that mess. In August I flat ironed as well , but my hair poofed up even as I was ironing. This pic was taken after I was done in August. At that time I did use the blow dry attachment and less product.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@flyygirlll2

Your Hair looks lovely!

I think next time Imma try it with the Comb Attachment and see if I have 'more control'.

My technique was a bit awkward, holding the blow-dryer in one hand and the brush in the other.

I need practice.


----------



## flyygirlll2

@IDareT'sHair Thanks. Girl, I cannot get that silky straight look to save my life lol. I'm
Not good with using a brush either. I attempted to before and ended up putting it away after the first 10 minutes.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@flyygirlll2

I think you did a great job......

I bought that 'Hands Free' stand last night (on-line), but I think I am going to also try the comb attachment next time.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Beamodel
> 
> Your results gave me life!



@IDareT'sHair 

Thank you darling. I'm trying to figure my life out with this half natural half relaxed life.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel said:


> *That's what I'm thinking
> Every two weeks or so.*



@Beamodel

Then on that off week, I'll be building things up with DC'ing Treatments etc.


----------



## Beamodel

flyygirlll2 said:


> @Beamodel I did blow dry it but I used the tension method. I didn't even bother taking a picture of that mess. In August I flat ironed as well , but my hair poofed up even as I was ironing. This pic was taken after I was done in August. At that time I did use the blow dry attachment and less product.



It looks good to me @flyygirlll2 

I'm jelly, all that darn hair. I wish my was as dense. Mines is see through


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Beamodel
> 
> Then on that off week, I'll be building things up with DC'ing Treatments etc.




That's a great idea


----------



## flyygirlll2

@IDareT'sHair the comb attachment is great for stretching the hair. I have both the Kiss Handless blow dryer and the CHI touch screen blow dryer. Surprisingly I'm always reaching for the handless one since it has the cold shot botton.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel said:


> *That's a great idea*



@Beamodel

Yeah, especially since I am in that 'experimental' stage, I need to make sure I have plenty of  strength and not cause any kind of damage or set-backs.

#ANGTFD


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@flyygirlll2

My Blow-Fryer has a Comb Attachment and I bought a KISS Universal one too.


----------



## flyygirlll2

@Beamodel thanks hun. Your hair is beautiful. Nowadays I wish it wasn't as dense as it is because everything takes so much more time. I'm contemplating getting some braids or something because I need a break from this hair.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel said:


> *It looks good to me*
> 
> I'm jelly, all that darn hair. I wish my was as dense. Mines is see through



@Beamodel  It looks good to me too @flyygirlll2


----------



## Beamodel

flyygirlll2 said:


> @Beamodel thanks hun. Your hair is beautiful. Nowadays I wish it wasn't as dense as it is because everything takes so much more time. I'm contemplating getting some braids or something because I need a break from this hair.




I love braids. I took mines out about a month ago but I'm ready for more. It's simple and easy.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Beamodel @flyygirlll2

If I start using blow dry crèmes, serums etc... on the regular I will have to clarify, because of the 'cones'. 

I know that Joico Silk Results had several cones.  And so do the other blow dry/smoothing crèmes I currently have.


----------



## flyygirlll2

@IDareT'sHair i really love the Kiss blow dryer. It's less annoying to work with compared to the regular ones IMO. I spent a lot on the CHI too smh but I hardly use it.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Beamodel @flyygirlll2
> 
> If I start using blow dry crèmes, serums etc... on the regular I will have to clarify, because of the 'cones'.
> 
> I know that Joico Silk Results had several cones.  And so do the other blow dry/smoothing crèmes I currently have.




Yes, and I hate cones too but I don't think k there is any other way around them and a heat protectant. 

I have APB Blow dry cream which does not have any comes in it. I might try it on my next blow out/silk press.


----------



## flyygirlll2

@Beamodel I've never had braids before so it would be a first. My hair is always in a protective style now wearing twists and pinning it into a bun.


----------



## Beamodel

flyygirlll2 said:


> @Beamodel I've never had braids before so it would be a first. My hair is always in a protective style now wearing twists and pinning it into a bun.



I bet you will look great with them too. Do you know which kind you would like? 

My last ones I had installed micros but this upcoming time, I will install box braids again.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel said:


> *Yes, and I hate cones too but I don't think k there is any other way around them and a heat protectant.*
> 
> *I have APB Blow dry cream which does not have any comes in it. I might try it on my next blow out/silk press*.



@Beamodel

Yeah, I don't think there is any other way around it either.

I do want to try APB's Blow Dry Crème.


----------



## flyygirlll2

@IDareT'sHair I have a love/hate relationship with cones, but as @Beamodel said they're typically found in many heat protectants since it coats the hair as a barrier against heat.

I've been looking into getting the APB blow dry cream too @Beamodel. Maybe for BF I may buy it. I have soooooo many heat protectants already though. So much so, you would think I flat iron 24/7 365 lol


----------



## flyygirlll2

@Beamodel I like the look of Senegalese twist.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

flyygirlll2 said:


> *I have a love/hate relationship with cones, but as said they're typically found in many heat protectants since it coats the hair as a barrier against heat.
> 
> I've been looking into getting the APB blow dry cream too  Maybe for BF I may but it. I have soooooo many heat protectants already though. So much so, you would think I flat iron 24/7 365 lol*



@flyygirlll2

Yeah.  I know. 

Maybe on the weeks I decide to Blow-fry, I'll pull out my little stash of Garnier Fructis and use that, since it is also full of cones!

And just be a Cone-Head on the weeks I Blow-Dry.

That is 1 thing I can't say that I have is a lot of.... Heat-Protectants.

Finally, there is something I don't have 50-11 of.


----------



## flyygirlll2

@IDareT'sHair LOL @cone head. I think that's a good plan to just use them on the weeks you decide to blow dry. I told myself I was going to go on a mini no heat challenge after last month's flat iron fail. 

My birthday is next month and I think I might just do a flexi rod set instead.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@flyygirlll2 

If I do decide to use heat bi-monthly (or monthly) I will definitely be upping my Moisture, Protein and Clarifying game in my current regimen.


----------



## flyygirlll2

@IDareT'sHair Sounds like a good plan. I've used heat a lot this year. I've avoided heat damage by making sure my hair was very well conditioned before applying heat; keeping the heat on a moderate temperature, using a good heat protectant, and doing protein treatments.

My hair is resistant though, so I've decided not to beat it into submission if  you will with too much heat. I keep the temp on 365-370 degrees at this point. A month ago, Don'tSpeakdefeat who's a member here and was trained by Reneice showed how she washed and flat ironed a client's hair on Periscope ( it's from Twitter I believe, and you can follow people who post live videos).

The client's hair was natural and her hair came out so sleek and lush. I asked her for tips on what temp to use for my hair since it's coarse and never gets sleek. She said I can do 410 at least and to go light on products.

Sorry this was a long arse post lol.


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Golden75
> 
> Thanks G!  I looked it up on Ulta (and read some of the Q&A) It's more of a strengthener.
> 
> The CHI Silk Infusion is the Heat Protectant.
> 
> I may try it for an extra barrier before Blow-Frying.



@IDareT'sHair Yea i wanted those barriers too: mixed in a dc with cones, sebastian 9, keracare HP, L'anza serum.  She is not playing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Golden75 @flyygirlll2

I just came out of Hattache making a mock BF Cart.  A lot of the stuff I wanted was OOS.

I hope they get restocked well before BF. 

I wanted to compare getting stuff from Hattache as oppose to getting it from individual vendors and paying all that individual shipping.

Honestly, (and we're keeping it 100 here) I don't need a thang.

Wonder if I'll get any QB from Sephora?  QB still sells stuff on their site don't they?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Golden75 @flyygirlll2 

I'm in another thread where someone said their BRB Spoiled. 

Even though mine is in the Fridge, I still need to get to it. 

But I already know that's going to be a while.  *crosses fangas*

Hopefully, I don't have any issues with any of it.


----------



## Ltown

Hello ladies! Nothing new with me trying not to buy products so I guess coming in here is not good.  I'm a PJ so nothing going to stop that I'm just not buying much. @IDareT'sHair you got to have a beauty supply store by now you keep stuff for years, anyone that still has Jasmine products. .  That Chi Mist is like aphogee green tea think I gift that to you but I think it's a stronger leave in for relax hair.  I've been looking for Shea moisture deep shampoo for the scale but can't find it on the ground but ORS aloe clarifying shampoo made my scalp feel good so I'm not going to ban wagoner on exfoliation stuff mine feels good.  I'm fighting the gray hairs, which I could use henna for those that don't know I had bad reaction to indigo loss lots of hair so I'm staying far away.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Ltown

Gurl...Yeah, I still have Jasmine  And I'm still loving it too!

Still smells, works and looks good.

I did have to pitch a few jars though (of the Hibiscus one). 

For some reason, that one did not hold up as well as the Avocado & Silk?

Since I have that Fridge in my Garage, I keep thinking things aren't too bad, until I'm reminded that, it is also full of stuff.

I'm making my way through stuff tho'.  But got a long way to go.

I do want some QB BF so I need to keep a look-out on that.

Other stuff, will be 'hit or miss'.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Ltown

I do remember your mishap with Indigo.

ETA: Thanks for the Keratin Mist.  I will try it during my experimenting with Blow-drying.

Do you ever Blow Dry/Flat Iron?  If so, how often?


----------



## flyygirlll2

@IDareT'sHair I would prefer to do a sweep in one place for BF if I can help it... But with the way Hattache's BF discount sale is typically set up.. They usually do 25% off maybe 30% off on BF. Not surprised with them having some products OOS already.

The two BRB products I did have ( Cocoa Rhassoul & Coconut Vinegar rinse ) I tossed them out over the summer. They didn't work well with my hair. I did keep them in the fridge though so idk.

ETA- Actually scratch that. I do have the Coconut Curly Custard from BRB. I don't keep it in the fridge. I got it over the summer and it's fine.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@flyygirlll2

Yeah, I'm pretty much open to Hattache, Pampered & Twisted, Curlmart, Embrace the Natural You and Monique's Hair Boutique if any of them have a decent Sale.

I've got great purchases and deeeeeep discounts from the latter two.  Their only problem is high shipping rates (oh, yeah, and limited selection/quantities).

ETA:  It 'appears' Embrace has discontinued all other brands except theirs?  So, no wonder I caught all those good deals.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Did a Mock QB Cart (on their site) x4 Products was $80.00 w/o any type of discount of course.  I didn't even look at shipping.

Shipping made it: $91.00 (and some change).


----------



## flyygirlll2

@IDareT'sHair  I'm really considering the shipping rates this time around. I definitely want to re-up on my staple products. SSI did say they would most likely have the Coco Argan Conditioner available for BF, which is what I want. Since ST'nicals has finally gotten their shipping together, I might pick up something from there BF.


----------



## flyygirlll2

@IDareT'sHair I forgot about QB. I still have some AOHC and a sample of the Coco Detangling Ghee. They are expensive. I know it's available at Sephora, so maybe there will be a sale there *wishful thinking*


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@flyygirlll2

I still have a jar of AOHC, BRBC and Abcdefg Butter (from last BF or whenever they had their last  Sale.  I wish I woulda' Stocked Up then.

Before the price hike and before they went to Sephora.

I want a jar of CTDG. And a back up of the above 3 items.

I use to get ALL my QB from @chebaby after she bought it (numerous times) and decided she didn't like it.  

So, my nice little QB Stash was always from Che or on a Swap.

Now I hafta' buy it.


----------



## Ltown

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Ltown
> 
> I do remember your mishap with Indigo.
> 
> ETA: Thanks for the Keratin Mist.  I will try it during my experimenting with Blow-drying.
> 
> Do you ever Blow Dry/Flat Iron?  If so, how often?


@IDareT'sHair , yes I have blow dry/flat iron maybe once every other month. I've recently decided to try every month to decrease my knots and change up. I usually roller set then flat iron. I have chi silk and recently brought cream of nature  but haven't tried it. I used Aveda smooth this sunday to blow dry and used the tension method (holding my hair) and  denman brush. I have chi flat iron and I used the ultra satin cream press(old school) to flat iron at 375.


----------



## flyygirlll2

@IDareT'sHair I do like the AOHC but I'm not sure I would say it's HG status yet. If the sale is right, then I might get something. I have the hardest time finding a great moisturizer.


----------



## Ltown

@IDareT'sHair , here is link of a girl that was on curly niki page talking about straight natural but she talks about her blow drying technique
http://www.curlynikki.com/2015/10/ive-become-straight-hair-natural.html


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Ltown

Thanks LT!  Thanks a great idea.  I will attempt a Blow-Dry at least once or twice a month.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@flyygirlll2

Beautiful Avi Ms. FlyyGirlll2


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ltown said:


> I have chi flat iron *and I used the ultra satin cream press(old school)* to flat iron at 375.



@Ltown

I have Ultra Sheen Satin Cream Press too.  A Big Jar.


----------



## divachyk

@Ltown @IDareT'sHair Shelli has beautiful hair, curly or straight. I'd love to see someone with kinky 4cxyz hair like mine talk regimen, etc.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

divachyk said:


> *I'd love to see someone with kinky 4cxyz hair like mine talk regimen, etc.*



@divachyk

...............


----------



## divachyk

I mean, I'm just saying, @IDareT'sHair. I know the texture police is subject to come for me on a topic like this but on the real, what works for silky hair won't work for my kinks.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@divachyk

No.....I *Cackled* at 4cxyz for some reason, that Cracked Me Up!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@divachyk

I'll try Blow-Frying once/twice a month and then treating/babying the other wash days.

I'm still on a Wed/Sat schedule.


----------



## divachyk

blow-frying  I've been trying heat each wash day with attempting etiher roller sets or flexi rods. I did a roller set yesterday. @IDareT'sHair


----------



## flyygirlll2

@divachyk I feel the same way. I'm aware that you can take away from anyone's technique and apply it to your own... But with the way my hair is set up it does help to see someone with similar hair type.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

divachyk said:


> blow-frying  I've been trying heat each wash day with attempting etiher roller sets or flexi rods. *I did a roller set yesterday*.



@divachyk

How'd it turn out?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

flyygirlll2 said:


> I feel the same way. I'm aware that you can take away from anyone's technique and apply it to your own... *But with the way my hair is set up it does help to see someone with similar hair type.*



@flyygirlll2

No you didn't say 'set up'


----------



## flyygirlll2

@IDareT'sHair  For real though. My hair can be a beast to deal with.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@flyygirlll2

By the look of your Avi, Your Hair doesn't look like it has a care in the world.

Seriously.


----------



## flyygirlll2

@IDareT'sHair Girl, that's what beating it into submission looks like lol.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

flyygirlll2 said:


> *Girl, that's what beating it into submission looks like lol.*



@flyygirlll2

BWAAAHHHAAAAA


----------



## divachyk

@flyygirlll2  I feel you. @IDareT'sHair, ummmm let's just say roller sets are not on my to do list no time soon. I will stick with flexi rods.


----------



## Beamodel

@flyygirlll2 

Your avi is beautiful.


----------



## flyygirlll2

@Beamodel Thanks hun. That was when I actually had a great hair day, now I live in my buns/twists


----------



## Beamodel

I'm still jelly... I wish I had lush hair. Mines long but extremely low density @flyygirlll2


----------



## IDareT'sHair

divachyk said:


> *I feel you. ummmm let's just say roller sets are not on my to do list no time soon. I will stick with flexi rods*.



@divachyk 

I'm sure it looks better than you think.  Practice makes perfect.


----------



## flyygirlll2

@Beamodel  I still think your hair is pretty. Have you tried using JBCO? I've been using it as well as Liquid Gold Green Magic on my edges. Even though the rest of my hair is thick, my edges are not right now but they've been filling in more as I use JBCO and LG.


----------



## divachyk

Beamodel said:


> @flyygirlll2
> 
> Your avi is beautiful.


It's very beautiful @flyygirlll2 

@IDareT'sHair, blending the roots & length is challenging. Nothing is working so I'm just sticking with wigs.


----------



## Beamodel

flyygirlll2 said:


> @Beamodel  I still think your hair is pretty. Have you tried using JBCO? I've been using it as well as Liquid Gold Green Magic on my edges. Even though the rest of my hair is thick, my edges are not right now but they've been filling in more as I use JBCO and LG.



Yea but girl it's in my genes. It grows long just not thick :-(

@flyygirlll2


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Golden75 @flyygirlll2
> 
> I'm in another thread where someone said their BRB Spoiled.
> 
> Even though mine is in the Fridge, I still need to get to it.
> 
> But I already know that's going to be a while.  *crosses fangas*
> 
> Hopefully, I don't have any issues with any of it.


@IDareT'sHair I've had mine in the fridge too, except for a curl cream I used.  I hope I have no issues either.


----------



## flyygirlll2

I finished using up SM Purification Masque ( no backup) and Mission Condition's Terra Forma  ( no backup).
Today's wash day was a mess. The relaxed part of my hair kept tangling while my natural hair had some knots in there 
I almost grabbed some scissors but decided to call on my crew; Jesus, Joseph, and Mary to fix it while I used enough conditioner to help loosen the tangles.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

flyygirlll2 said:


> *I almost grabbed some scissors but decided to call on my crew; Jesus, Joseph, and Mary to fix it while I used enough conditioner to help loosen the tangles.*



@flyygirlll2

Gurl....You called on the right folks!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I think Imma pull out SM's JBCO DC'er and use it as a Pre-Rx under my Wig (while at work tomorrow).

Haven't used this before.  I was 'pleasantly' surprised the scent was subtle. 

Normally, they kill you with the skrong scents.


----------



## flyygirlll2

@IDareT'sHair I always pass up SM's JBCO DC'er whenever I see it in stores. I am interested in trying the JBCO leave in though. I'm currently having a hard time keeping my hair moisturized. I bought the Deep Steep conditioner from Marshall's and used it today. I really like it, it actually helped in detangling my hair. I'm thinking of mixing it with some water or something and use it as a moisturizer.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@flyygirlll2

I've had these DC'ers for a while:
x2 Superfruit 10n1
x2 Manuka & Honey
x2 JBCO

Decided I'd better try them (at some point) and normally SM works better for me on dry hair. i.e. Purification Hair Masque.

So, I'll try the JBCO one tomorrow on dry hair as a Pre-Rx and see how it does.


----------



## flyygirlll2

@IDareT'sHair I gave away the Superfruit 10n1 DC'er to my friend. I never bothered to try it. I do have the Superfruit conditioner too, still haven't tried that either. I've heard good things about the Manuka one.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75 said:


> * I've had mine in the fridge too, except for a curl cream I used.  I hope I have no issues either*.



@Golden75

Yeah G, we need to get to these soon. 

I'm set for the month of October.  Maybe in November I'll list these to use for the entire month.



flyygirlll2 said:


> *I gave away the Superfruit 10n1 DC'er to my friend. I never bothered to try it. I do have the Superfruit conditioner too, still haven't tried that either. I've heard good things about the Manuka one.*



@flyygirlll2

We'll see. 

But I'm not holding out huge hopes.  I've only tried Purification and the Anti-Breakage (which I absolutely hated).


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Used Up:
x1 ST'icals Conditioning Curl Crème (x2 Back Ups )
x1 Mission:Condition's Honey & Marshmallow DC'er (No Back Ups)


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My ST'icals came today!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518

I keep forgetting to ask you, if you ever got your Sorenzo????


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Trying my best to use up ST'icals Morrocan Silky Silk. 

It's just kinda meh (for me).  I keep saying I won't repurchase, but might need to revisit.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> Trying my best to use up ST'icals Morrocan Silky Silk.
> 
> It's just kinda meh (for me).  I keep saying I won't repurchase, but might need to revisit.


@IDareT'sHair Looking at the ingredients I thought it would've been a winner.


----------



## flyygirlll2

Ok, so I'm getting bored with my hair. I'm interested in using indigo but I don't necessarily want to use henna in my hair either. I have some cassia, would I be able to use indigo with cassia instead? 

I haven't used any permanent color in years. After a while, my hair got very dry. I've been using color rinses for the time being.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *Looking at the ingredients I thought it would've been a winner.*



@curlyhersheygirl

It does doesn't it?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@flyygirlll2

Not sure?  I thought you needed something where the dye released for the indigo to attach to?

And I don't think Cassia has the properties to do that.


----------



## Brownie518

flyygirlll2 said:


> Ok, so I'm getting bored with my hair. I'm interested in using indigo but I don't necessarily want to use henna in my hair either. I have some cassia, would I be able to use indigo with cassia instead?
> 
> I haven't used any permanent color in years. After a while, my hair got very dry. I've been using color rinses for the time being.



Which color rinses have you been using?   @flyygirlll2


----------



## IDareT'sHair

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> *I keep forgetting to ask you, if you ever got your Sorenzo????*



@Brownie518


----------



## flyygirlll2

@IDareT'sHair You're right,  cassia is neutral so it wouldn't be able to bind to it . Dang, I'm really not interested in doing henna first and then doing the indigo just because my wash days are already 5 hours + .


----------



## flyygirlll2

@Brownie518 I've been using Adore. I was using the blue black but I don't care for it. I used to use Jazzing before, but it was  a reddish burgundy color that I would use after relaxing, which after numerous applications started showing more in my hair. Old pic of the color.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@flyygirlll2

Sorry Ms. Lady!  But you don't need no setbacks.


----------



## flyygirlll2

@IDareT'sHair Yeah that's what I'm afraid of happening. I don't want no set back just because I got bored. I guess I'll just stick to color rinses for now. I'm  looking into different brands.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@flyygirlll2

Yeah.  Stick to what you know.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Used Up:
x1 Soultanicals Moroccan Silky Silk (no back-ups) *probably not a repurchase*


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@flyygirlll2

Gurl...I've been over to APB making a Cart on Hair & Body Butta'.

Just wanting to buy something, but unsure what!


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair said:


> Used Up:
> x1 Soultanicals Moroccan Silky Silk (no back-ups) *probably not a repurchase*



Wait, didn't you just get this?


----------



## flyygirlll2

@IDareT'sHair I've had a APB cart sitting for a minute  lol. I just want the Ayurvedic Mud Masque, Hair Lotion, Ayurvedic Daily Hair Mist, and Blow Dry Cream. I told myself I would wait until BF cause I don't really need them now.. But you know how it gets when your fingers are itching to hit paynah * rocks back and forth like a feind*


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Beamodel

I've had it (since summer). 

It isn't anything I just purchased, but I did just started using it....


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@flyygirlll2

Gurl who you tellin'?  I've got that twitch/itch too. 

But not sure what I want?

Still kickin' myself for not getting that other 16oz Siamese Twist Sweet Potato Crème.


----------



## Beamodel

@IDareT'sHair 
That potatoe cream is wonderful. 

@flyygirlll2 
I have an ABP cart too but just body stuff. I truthfully don't need any additional hair stuff until I use up more items. I think I'm going to hit pay nah today though.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Beamodel

Yeah, it's really nice.

And I think I could replace it with Naturalista Juicy since it's the same texture.

I have Naturalista Juicy on my BF list (as a back up), but it's high.

Since Siamese Twists is discontinuing a lot of sizes, I keep waiting on her to 'reduce' the items that are no longer going to be offered.

And maybe she has already?


----------



## flyygirlll2

@Beamodel @IDareT'sHair I love the smell of the Sweet Potato Pie Cream. I'm on the hunt for a moisturizing hair spritz since I've been wearing twists. I've been liking the BN Coco Castor Nectar but I'm running low on it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@flyygirlll2

Have you tried APB Spritz? 

Alikay Naturals have several spritz that get great reviews (and you can get it on the ground).  Also, As I Am's Spritz (on the ground as well) is suppose to be nice.

I love HTN's Follicle Booster and a few others.


----------



## Beamodel

flyygirlll2 said:


> @Beamodel @IDareT'sHair I love the smell of the Sweet Potato Pie Cream. I'm on the hunt for a moisturizing hair spritz since I've been wearing twists. I've been liking the BN Coco Castor Nectar but I'm running low on it.



This spritzer didn't work for me but I did like the DC he had though.

Lately I've been using APB refresher & Leave in spritz and I recently got Jakeala flaxseed spritz. I'm loving that one too. 
@flyygirlll2


----------



## Beamodel

@IDareT'sHair 

I've never tried naturalista before


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Beamodel

Hey Girlie!

Yeah, it's the same consistency as Sweet Potato.  And way more expensive.  $24.99 vs $15.00

Smells like Almond (kinda heavily scented), but I love the consistency of both.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel said:


> This spritzer didn't work for me but I did like the DC he had though.
> 
> Lately I've been using APB refresher & Leave in spritz and *I recently got Jakeala flaxseed spritz. I'm loving that one too.*



@Beamodel @flyygirlll2

Speaking of Jakeala, I love the Green Tea Hair Spritz (although it's an Oil).

Wouldn't mind trying the Flaxseed Spritz.


----------



## flyygirlll2

@IDareT'sHair I have the leave in from APB but I need something that will provide more moisture though. I do have the Follical Mist from HTN but I don't remember if I liked it or not since I haven't used it in a while, I may need to revisit it.

@Beamodel I might look into the spritz by Jakeala.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@flyygirlll2

Have you ever tried Alikay's Spritz?  They get great reviews.  Yeah, you should revisit HTN's Follicle Booster.

My Spritz in my Stash:
DB's
HTN's
Apoghee's Pro-Vitamin B
Oyin's J &B
AV's Moringa & Ginseng
Alikay's
ST'icals
SSI's Tahitian Vanilla* Which I do not like at all* @Beamodel  It made my hair feel dry & coated.


----------



## Beamodel

Yea I'm not feeling the SSI mist at all. It didn't work for me either @IDareT'sHair


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel said:


> *Yea I'm not feeling the SSI mist at all. It didn't work for me either *



@Beamodel
Girl, that mess was Hurrrible.

I haven't tried it on all this natural hair tho'. 

But as a Relaxed Head, it was straight garbage.

Can't figure out with Brownie saw in that durn stuff.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Beamodel

Speaking of Spritz.....Apoghee Pro-Vitamin B Hair Spritz is also good @flyygirlll2


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518

Did you get in on SD's 25% Flash Sale today?

Also, are you getting any APB?


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Beamodel
> Girl, that mess was Hurrrible.
> 
> I haven't tried it on all this natural hair tho'.
> 
> But as a Relaxed Head, it was straight garbage.
> 
> Can't figure out with Brownie saw in that durn stuff.



 I use to loooove the SSI Tahitian Vanilla. I don't know if she changed the formula or what but it definitely does not give moisture like it used to. I have a bottle and a half sitting here collecting dust. My hair and scalp seemed to get dry from using it. APB Leave In and the Daily Refresher are excellent, though. I got my Naturelle stuff so I'll be trying her Moisture spritz next week.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> Did you get in on SD's 25% Flash Sale today?
> 
> Also, are you getting any APB?


Hey, T. I didn't see it. I sure would have, though. 

Is APB having a sale? I'm sooo out of touch..


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518

She must have changed formula's. 

And I bought it on the strength of you and could not figure out for the life of me what you liked about it.

Did you ever get your Sorenzo?  I keep waiting on an update from that purchase.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518

B1 G1 50% off Hair & Body Butta' and I think the Body "stuff" is on Sale as well (and you can use your discount).


----------



## flyygirlll2

@IDareT'sHair  I haven't tried the Alikay spritz. Thank you for the recommendations. Now you got this pj ready to start some carts


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@flyygirlll2

And you can get Alikay on the Ground.  As well as As I Am and also the Apoghee Pro-Vitamin B Spritz and of course Oyin J&B too.

ETA: I also like - HV's Hydrasilica Spritz and Claudie's Tea.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> She must have changed formula's.
> 
> And I bought it on the strength of you and could not figure out for the life of me what you liked about it.
> 
> Did you ever get your Sorenzo?  I keep waiting on an update from that purchase.



Oh, Sarenzo..yeah, I got that order. I love that Creamy Oil! I could get a couple more of those. And the Fluff is nice too!

Yeah, once I actually had to rewash my hair after using that Tahitian Vanilla....


----------



## IDareT'sHair

IDareT'sHair said:


> @flyygirlll2
> 
> And you can get Alikay on the Ground.  As well as As I Am and also the Apoghee Pro-Vitamin B Spritz and of course Oyin J&B too.
> 
> *ETA: I also like - HV's Hydrasilica Spritz and Claudie's Tea*.



@flyygirlll2


----------



## flyygirlll2

@IDareT'sHair  that's good to know, cause some of the shipping rates got me like I heard Alikay's is sold in Target, but not in my area though.


----------



## Brownie518

I got a free upgrade on my Naturelle order...a 16oz Clay DC instead of the 8oz. That was a nice surprise.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> Oh, Sarenzo..yeah, I got that order. I love that Creamy Oil! I could get a couple more of those. And the Fluff is nice too!
> 
> Yeah, once I actually had to rewash my hair after using that Tahitian Vanilla....



@Brownie518

Gurl I kept wondering what was the problem 

I kept thinking: "If Ms. B loves it, I gotta love it too"


----------



## flyygirlll2

@Brownie518 Wait.. Is Naturelle Grow having a sale?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@flyygirlll2

I like NG's Ginger Spritz


----------



## Brownie518

flyygirlll2 said:


> @Brownie518 Wait.. Is Naturelle Grow having a sale?


Nah, I just used the regular LHCF discount. I just felt like buying something. LOL...you know how it is!
@flyygirlll2


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> Gurl I kept wondering what was the problem
> 
> I kept thinking: "If Ms. B loves it, I gotta love it too"



That used to be a staple for me, too. I was so upset...I was cussin!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518 @flyygirlll2

The only thing I 'want' right now is Siamese Twists.  But I am tryna' hold out and wait for a Discount or BF (whichever comes 1st).

I thought about APB & Jakeala, but I don't need anything or really want anything.

I did think about making a Sally Cart and buying those new Truth Product(s).


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *That used to be a staple for me, too. I was so upset...I was cussin!!*



@Brownie518
I know it was.  That's why I bought it. 

And like you, I have 1/2 a bottle and a full bottle (unopened).

I kept thinking: "I must be using it wrong, cuz Ms. B said........."


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518 @flyygirlll2

I think I'm over my "infatuation" with ST'icals and will stick to what I like.

As I stated in that ST'icals thread, I like a few things and totally underwhelmed by a few things.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> I know it was.  That's why I bought it.
> 
> And like you, I have 1/2 a bottle and a full bottle (unopened).
> 
> I kept thinking: "I must be using it wrong, cuz Ms. B said........."



 that mess sucks now...i'm going to just have to toss them bottles.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518 @flyygirlll2
> 
> I think I'm over my "infatuation" with ST'icals and will stick to what I like.
> 
> As I stated in that ST'icals thread, I like a few things and totally underwhelmed by a few things.



Nothing from ST'icals is a staple for me. I do love the Knot Sauce though. The Kink Drinks are nice but not necessary for me. I can take it or leave most of their stuff.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518

I still love AV's Moringa & Ginseng Spritz.  It use to be one of my HG's.

If Hattache has it in-stock BF, I may pick it up.  I currently have a bottle still in my Stash.

Lawd knows I wouldn't get it 'directly' from AV at this point *may never get it*.


----------



## Brownie518

Random thought...Carol's Daughter has a sale every day or is it just my imagination???


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *Nothing from ST'icals is a staple for me. I do love the Knot Sauce though. The Kink Drinks are nice but not necessary for me. I can take it or leave most of their stuff.*



@Brownie518

I know.  And that's sad. 

Because I love the name(s), the ingredients, even the packaging, the Sales.

But.....it just doesn't quite do it for me.  Except that Curl Crème Conditioning Dream.  

I.must.have.that.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> I still love AV's Moringa & Ginseng Spritz.  It use to be one of my HG's.
> 
> If Hattache has it in-stock BF, I may pick it up.  I currently have a bottle still in my Stash.
> 
> Lawd knows I wouldn't get it 'directly' from AV at this point *may never get it*.



LOL...I  always forget about Hattache..


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *Random thought...Carol's Daughter has a sale every day or is it just my imagination???*



@Brownie 
It is so not your imagination.......


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *LOL...I  always forget about Hattache.*.



@Brownie518

I tried to do a "Mock" BF Cart from Hattache.  Quite a bit of the stuff on my list (even though they carried it) was OOS.

Hopefully, they'll be nice & restocked before BF rolls around.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518 @flyygirlll2

I'm set with ED JBCO for Fall/Winter.  I picked up x2 16oz bottles from here.

This is where I purchase all my ED JBCO from now.

Very nice with excellent CS & Shipping.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/2-Paradise-...REE-SHPPING-/181619871785?hash=item2a49635029


----------



## flyygirlll2

@Brownie518 Oh ok. What's the discount code for LHCF? And yes girl, Carol's Daughter be having sales everyday like they about to go out of business LOL.  Everyday I receive an email about a sale. I do like some of their stuff though. 

@IDareT'sHair speaking of Sally's, let me mosey on over to see what's up


----------



## IDareT'sHair

flyygirlll2 said:


> Oh ok. What's the discount code for LHCF?* And yes girl, Carol's Daughter be having sales everyday like they about to go out of business LOL.*  Everyday I receive an email about a sale. I do like some of their stuff though.
> 
> *speaking of Sally's, let me mosey on over to see what's up*



@flyygirlll2

 @ Carol's Daughter

And yes, you should look at Sally and the new line "TRUTH"


----------



## flyygirlll2

@IDareT'sHair  Girl, my inbox be blowing up with notifications everyday from them. They do have good sales though, but sometimes I'm like" Well damn, can I take a breath from the last sale ya'll just had?" Lol.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

flyygirlll2 said:


> *Girl, my inbox be blowing up with notifications everyday from them. They do have good sales though, but sometimes I'm like" Well damn, can I take a breath from the last sale ya'll just had?" Lol*.



@flyygirlll2

Gurl.... I'm glad I'm not on their mailing list.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@flyygirlll2

I have about x4 16oz Jars of CD's Black Vanilla Smoothie DC'er that I bought offa' HSN a while back and used a Discount Code Brownie had. 

Lawd...we was killin' it.

I plan to use these this Winter to try to use them up.


----------



## flyygirlll2

@IDareT'sHair Dang,  ya'll went in huh? Lol. I like the Monoi Repair Leave In, Black Vanilla Leave in, and the Olive Oil Infusion. I also have one of their pomades, I think it's the Honey Mimosa one or something like that.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@flyygirlll2

That's basically the only thing I've purchased from this line.

Early in my HHJ, I did buy the Mimosa, Hair Butter, Lisa's Hair Elixir Tui DC'er, Khomet Amen DC'er and a few other items, but soon dropped them.

The BV Leave-In gets great reviews, but I've never purchased it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@flyygirlll2 @Brownie518

I am still working it out (on my BF list) how I will get all this QB I have listed.  

Too bad I can't count on @chebaby anymore to buy it and hate it and send it to me!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Looking forward to doing my hair tomorrow.  Will be using Jasmine's Hibiscus DC'er which will be a Treat.


----------



## divachyk

IDareT'sHair said:


> Looking forward to doing my hair tomorrow.  Will be using Jasmine's Hibiscus DC'er which will be a Treat.


Jasmine's was so awesome. @IDareT'sHair


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@divachyk

Shole was.

I'm slowly winding it all down though. 

I'll probably finish it all up in the next coupla' months.


----------



## divachyk

IDareT'sHair said:


> @divachyk
> 
> Shole was.
> 
> I'm slowly winding it all down though.
> 
> I'll probably finish it all up in the next coupla' months.



You had a good run! I've been out of Jasmine's. @IDareT'sHair


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@divachyk

What you doin' to your Hair this Weekend Ms. Divachyk?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

divachyk said:


> *You had a good run! I've been out of Jasmine's*.



@divachyk

I did.

But I held on to it a little 'too long' and had to end up pitching a couple jars of the Hibiscus.

I should have used it (and enjoyed it) sooner. 

Now I feel like I am racing against the clock.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Still wantin' to hit PayNah on something, but haven't....yet


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Used Up:
x1 12oz HQS Coconut Oil (Coconut & Mango).  I have x1 4oz back up (Coconut & Lime).


----------



## Froreal3

Grabbed a couple buttas from APB And a hair lotion. Never tried the latter before...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Froreal3

The Lotions areWhat scents did you get?

Never mind,  I see you got Pearberry.


----------



## divachyk

I purchased a horse wrangler brush. I seen it posted on one of the blogs and many have stated it's an excellent detangling tool. I said I wasn't gonna do it but weakness made me cave. Report back after I use it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@divachyk

Interesting Name.  Yes....You must come back & give a review.


----------



## divachyk

Will do @IDareT'sHair - _supposedly_ the brush moves with the hair which minimizes the potential for snapping. 

Mail just came and totally forgot I also purchsed Joico Moisture Recovery Balm that everyone loves so dear. I love the Moisture Recovery line so I'm hoping I love the balm too. My Carol's Daughter shipments arrived earlier this week. I love Monoi!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@divachyk

Nice Haul Day!  Glad you got some packages.

I like both the Moisture Recovery & the K-Pak Line, but haven't had either in a while.

I might have a one-off of either?

ETA: Pushing up on 13 months Post!  *who woulda' thought it?*


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@flyygirlll2
What's Up Lady?

Had a good hair care session this morning.   Hair feels good.  Pushing up on 13 months post and that's a good thing.


----------



## divachyk

Gooooooo T!!!! @IDareT'sHair 13 months post is awesome. I hauled hard around town today with random stuff like clothes, shoes, etc.


----------



## flyygirlll2

@IDareT'sHair Hey T! Glad to hear things are going good for you.  I remember we're a few days apart because I'll soon be 13 months post too and I still have forever and a day to go before I'm confertable with cutting my hair.

Well, I didn't  end up buying any hair products. I ended up buying some make up instead lol since I'm sort of a make up junkie too. I found some DB Herbal Tea Spritz in my stash, so I may use it. I will be washing next week and doing a protein treatment.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

flyygirlll2 said:


> Well, I didn't  end up buying any hair products. I ended up buying some make up instead lol since I'm sort of a make up junkie too.* I found some DB Herbal Tea Spritz in my stash, so I may use it. I will be washing next week and doing a protein treatment.*



@flyygirlll2

I have this.  I like it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Used: A dab of Siamese Twists Sweet Potato &  a dab of Siamese Twist Ginger Crème Hair Frosting (or what ever it's called).

Both are Exceptional.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Picked Up a Jar of: Kj Naturals "Tingly" DC'er (b/up) during her 1st 10 Customers FLASH SALE this a.m.


----------



## Beamodel

Peeking in to say that my blow out/silk press is still bone straight and banging. 

My hair is uber soft. It's been holding on for a week and a half thus far.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel said:


> *Peeking in to say that my blow out/silk press is still bone straight and banging.
> 
> My hair is uber soft. It's been holding on for a week and a half thus far.*



@Beamodel

Gurl....You got mad Skillz


----------



## Froreal3

IDareT'sHair said:


> Used: A dab of Siamese Twists Sweet Potato &  a dab of Siamese Twist Ginger Crème Hair Frosting (or what ever it's called).
> 
> Both are Exceptional.



@IDareT'sHair Yall are making me wanna try this. smh


----------



## Beamodel

@IDareT'sHair 

Thanks. I'm so glad it's holding on. How are things going with your hair? Have you measured your length lately? 

I'm back to below bra strap. Close to mid back length but my hair is still thin. It's just thin from the root to the tip so cutting it is t going to help much anymore.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Beamodel

I decided to do a LC once a month.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Used: Misison:Condition's Caramel Hair Treatment tonight!  Love this! 

It's so wonderful.

I see ST'icals is having a Fall Sale 10-16/10-19 and they are launching Pumpkin Knot Butta' @Beamodel  I may have to pick this up.  It has Pumpkin Seed Oil & JBCO  Sounds good.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Speaking of ST'icals - Not overly impressed with the reformulation of the Fluff @rileypak what are your thoughts on this product? 

When this first came out, it was a delightful whipped hair crème.  Now........

So far, other than the Knot Sauces, Marula and Curl Crème, everything else has just been kinda meh.

I still need to get to that Jar of Molasses Reconstruct.

And I do want to revisit Mango Dip.  Or Berry Dip (if it is offered for the Holidays).


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair said:


> Used: Misison:Condition's Caramel Hair Treatment tonight!  Love this!
> 
> It's so wonderful.
> 
> I see ST'icals is having a Fall Sale 10-16/10-19 and they are launching Pumpkin Knot Butta' @Beamodel  I may have to pick this up.  It has Pumpkin Seed Oil & JBCO  Sounds good.



I ran in here to post bout that ST pumpkin @IDareT'sHair  guess i'll be breaking my ST ban Friday.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Froreal3 said:


> *Yall are making me wanna try this. smh*



@Froreal3

Yep.  You should!

Hopefully, she'll have a decent BF Sale.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75 said:


> *I ran in here to post bout that ST pumpkin guess i'll be breaking my ST ban Friday.*



@Golden75

Yeah, I hope to grab a Jar of that before it sells out. 

If it does & the Sale is decent, I'll just snatch up a bottle of Conditioning Curl Dream Crème or Mango Dip.


----------



## Beamodel

I spoke too soon. Just cut off 3 inches of my hair.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel said:


> *I spoke too soon. Just cut off 3 inches of my hair.*



@Beamodel 

WHHHYYYYY???????.......


----------



## Beamodel

@IDareT'sHair 

My ends were too thirsty lol. They needed a  fresh cut. I actually want to cut more but I'm trying to be good


----------



## divachyk

I'm sending out a happy belated birthday to @Golden75!! I'm such a horrible friend. I totally should have posted this last week but charge it to my mind not my heart.  Haul hard kid!


----------



## Golden75

divachyk said:


> I'm sending out a happy belated birthday to @Golden75!! I'm such a horrible friend. I totally should have posted this last week but charge it to my mind not my heart.  Haul hard kid!



Awww thanks @divachyk!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75 said:


> Awww thanks @divachyk!




@Golden75 
WOW! 

Happy Belated G-Monneee!  ...... (All late & stuff)

@divachyk  You are so good at that.  You should have let us know.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel said:


> *My ends were too thirsty lol. They needed a  fresh cut. I actually want to cut more but I'm trying to be good*




@Beamodel

I'm sure it looks nice!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Lemme see - I used up:
x1 16oz BBD Stretch (no b/ups - will repurchase in the Spring)
x1 ST'icals Curl Conditioning Crème (x2 b/ups)
x1 8oz Apohgee Pro-Vitamin B Leave-In (I thought I had another bottle? - but I have a 16oz on the way).  Will use this until I replace BBD Stretch.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Beamodel
> 
> I'm sure it looks nice!


Thanks Hun.

What are you doing to your hair these days?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Beamodel

Same O' Same O' Wash & DC twice a week.

Trying to KIM.  Looking forward to 24 months post etc......or to see how far I can go with this.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518

Hey Brownie-B


----------



## Brownie518

Hey, T! What's up? I'm home so I can get on the internet, haha. They gettin real crazy at work right now. More layoffs by the end of the month, they said in an email on Monday.

I'm considering that Knot Butta in Pumpkin, too. Sounds real good


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> Hey, T! What's up? I'm home so I can get on the internet, haha. They gettin real crazy at work right now. More layoffs by the end of the month, they said in an email on Monday.
> 
> *I'm considering that Knot Butta in Pumpkin, too. Sounds real good*



@Brownie518

Good to see you Ms. Lady!

I kinda figured they were still trippin' at werk.

I'm sure they'll keep you in place.  

I want the Knot Butta' too.  But if it's Sold Out, I'll get some Curl Crème.


----------



## bajandoc86

Night ladies!

So over my hair. Meh. I have an appointment with the famed Reniece coming up next month, so I am hoping that revitalises my drive to take care of my hair properly.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

bajandoc86 said:


> Night ladies!
> 
> So over my hair. Meh. *I have an appointment with the famed Reniece coming up next month, so I am hoping that revitalises my drive to take care of my hair properly*.



@bajandoc86 
Keep us posted.


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> Speaking of ST'icals - Not overly impressed with the reformulation of the Fluff @rileypak what are your thoughts on this product?
> 
> When this first came out, it was a delightful whipped hair crème.  Now........
> 
> So far, other than the Knot Sauces, Marula and Curl Crème, everything else has just been kinda meh.
> 
> I still need to get to that Jar of Molasses Reconstruct.
> 
> And I do want to revisit Mango Dip.  Or Berry Dip (if it is offered for the Holidays).



@IDareT'sHair I actually haven't used it yet. Hate to hear you're not fond of it. I was hoping it could be swappable with the Marula Melon 
Maybe I'll throw it on the November monthly list to dabble with so I can get a feel for it. I'll report back once I do.

I will be ready for that ST Pumpkin Butta on Friday...and some Wrapper's Delight Kink Drink


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> *I actually haven't used it yet. Hate to hear you're not fond of it.* I was hoping it could be swappable with the Marula Melon
> Maybe I'll throw it on the November monthly list to dabble with so I can get a feel for it. I'll report back once I do.



@rileypak

Yeah.  Nah.

I was expecting that Fluffy Buttery Creamy Deliciousness (like it was when it 1st Launched).  

The name is misleading - there is nothing Fluffalicous about it.  Period.

Perhaps I'm disappointed, because I was expecting a Whipped Butter of sorts.


----------



## divachyk

@IDareT'sHair, I was totally out of my head on her birthday because I had a dr's visit that left me feeling not so great so I was too through the rest of the day. @Golden75 we lubbbbs you honeeee.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@divachyk

I know you woulda' been on top of it.  

I don't know how you remember all of that.

It is so sweet of you.

Hope you're feeling better.


----------



## divachyk

Are you near 1 year post @Beamodel @flyygirlll2? Know Ms. T knocked it out the park with making 1 yr post a few weeks ago.


----------



## Beamodel

I'm like three months behind y'all @divachyk


----------



## flyygirlll2

@divachyk I am 1 year post. My last relaxer was on 9/30/14. I'm a few days behind @IDareT'sHair


----------



## flyygirlll2

Happy belated Birthday! @Golden75 

I think I might get the ST Pumkin. I'm also looking at the Hydroquench System's Greaseless Moisture. I used HN Follicle Mist tonight on my hair and so far I like it. I wish it was 24 months or more already. Styling my hair and the 5+ hours it takes on wash days is really irking me.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

flyygirlll2 said:


> *I think I might get the ST Pumkin. I'm also looking at the Hydroquench System's Greaseless Moisture. I used HN Follicle Mist tonight on my hair and so far I like it. I wish it was 24 months or more already. Styling my hair and the 5+ hours it takes on wash days is really irking me.*



@flyygirlll2
I'm sitting here now with Pumpkin in my Cart. 

But actually I'm thinking about _flipping the script_ and getting Siamese Twist FLASH products instead.

I have enough ST'icals right now and truthfully, for me, it's just been kinda so-so.  *will decide in a few*

Greaseless Moisture is everything!

I Agree.  I wish I was 24+ months so I could move on.  I feel stuck. 

Maybe even 18 months.  Will keep going though.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl

Hey Ms. Curly!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Went ahead and picked up Siamese Twists FLASH product offering.

Still undecided whether I'll get ST'icals Pumpkin' Butta? 

I should just gone & check out there too.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> 
> Hey Ms. Curly!


@IDareT'sHair  Hey sis
What you got from ST?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl

Siamese Twists: The Olive & Bhringraj, an Ultimate Butter and some other Butter (x2 8oz and x1 4oz Jars).

I just picked up a Liter of Elucence from Curlmart 20% & Free Shipping.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

IDareT'sHair said:


> Siamese Twists: The Olive & Bhringraj, an Ultimate Butter and some other Butter (x2 8oz and x1 4oz Jars).
> 
> *I just picked up a Liter of Elucence from Curlmart 20% & Free Shipping.*



@curlyhersheygirl

Bolded


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

@IDareT'sHair  Nice. Those flash sales are great deals.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

@IDareT'sHair  I didn't realize that CM was having a sale.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl

You see CM has 20% off & Free Shipping. Code = SPOOKY

I Agree.  Those Flash Sales are great.  I hope her BF Sale is special.

ETA:  I want MHC Type 4, I should have gotten that too.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

@IDareT'sHair  I'm getting ready for BF even though my list is small.

BTW I did a hendigo and used APB's hair tea for the henna and it gave a nice deep red tone instead of the bright orange. I think I'll be using that from now on.


----------



## flyygirlll2

@IDareT'sHair Yeah, I'm debating on even getting anything but we'll see. That's exactly how I feel about my hair right now- stuck. Everything feels much more tedious and I'm over it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl

Nice (about APB's tea) I've been making mine with Black Tea to see if I can tone down the red a bit. 

But I normally just Indigo right over top of it though.

My BF List is Larger than it should or need to be....


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@flyygirlll2
Yep.   I feel like I'm in Hair-Limbo.  But I will press on.  

Once I get to x2 years, for some reason, I think I'll feel better. *shrugs*

@divachyk @Beamodel I bet you two feel the same way.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Already received a Ship Notice from Curlmart.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair said:


> @flyygirlll2
> Yep.   I feel like I'm in Hair-Limbo.  But I will press on.
> 
> Once I get to x2 years, for some reason, I think I'll feel better. *shrugs*
> 
> @divachyk @Beamodel I bet you two feel the same way.




Ditto @IDareT'sHair 

I just bought KeraCare hydrating detangling shampoo. 

I need to wash my hair. Maybe tonight, tomorrow or Sunday. Not sure yet.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Beamodel

Hey Lady!

Yeah, I'll start on mine tomorrow.

Right now I'm trying to finger detangle.


----------



## Beamodel

I'm so lazy and not in the mood to do my hair though. It feels like I'm not that into my hair like I once was.


----------



## divachyk

@IDareT'sHair @flyygirlll2 @Beamodel, I don't want to do my hair, thus I'm in hair limbo. All of these short wigs have made me really see that I look better and feel better with short hair. It's simple, easy and not a lot of work. Right now, I prefer that. I'm very much in hair limbo and it's annoying.


----------



## flyygirlll2

@divachyk @Beamodel I am in the same boat in regards to my feelings about my hair. I still wash my hair once a week because anything more than that  would be insanity for me with the way my hair acts up.

Every time I see my hair wet, I have this urge to cut it. Only two things stopping that from happening is; my style challenged self not wanting to deal with short hair, and DH who likes some length to my hair  _le sigh_


----------



## Chazz

Hi lady,  I'm new to lhcf. I been natural for 4 years.  I just did a second big chop and I don't need to be product junkie. So I like to join this challenge.


----------



## Ltown

Hello Divas!
its cold hate it
nothing new as usual with my hair, i do try to where it straight more but i work out alot so it never last.  @IDareT'sHair , where you at in length APL or longer? i'm SL maybe a little more not really doing anything to get length either.  The last product i brought was silk element scalp cleanse havent used it yet.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Ltown

Somewhere in between.

Snipping away at Relaxed ends and dealing with a lot of Fairy & SSK which is no fun.

Right now, just trying to figure out how long I can go.  And tryna' get use to all this Natural Hair. 

I've had a Relaxer since I was 16.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Ltown 
You make a good point. 

However, this is an entirely different Journey than a Relaxed Journey, so I'm taking it one day at a time.

No Pressure.  No Rush.  Just Doing Me.


----------



## Beamodel

Ltown said:


> Hello Divas!
> its cold hate it
> nothing new as usual with my hair, i do try to where it straight more but i work out alot so it never last.  @IDareT'sHair , where you at in length APL or longer? i'm SL maybe a little more not really doing anything to get length either.  The last product i brought was silk element scalp cleanse havent used it yet.



@Ltown 

I have the silk element scalp treatment/cleanse. I'm actually using it today once I come home from the festival.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Beamodel

Can't wait to hear your review.  SE is more cost effective than some of the others.

I'm using Kiehl's right now.  It's kinda pricey = $15.00 a Tube. 

I also have Naturelle Grow's Espresso & Chocolate one (which is a little cheaper) but still on-line.


----------



## Ltown

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Ltown
> You make a good point.
> 
> However, this is an entirely different Journey than a Relaxed Journey, so I'm taking it one day at a time.
> 
> No Pressure.  No Rush.  Just Doing Me.


@IDareT'sHair , well congratulation on your natural jorney even if its short taking a break and relaxing less give your scalp and hair a healthy break. Being natural is more work and expensive, i know you recall how many products I have tried, brought over/over, some work for curls/straight hair. several different textures ugh its alot of $$. @Beamodel , its the cheapest i want to spend on scalp txt at this time.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Ltown

Welp, I'll be 13 months next week and still deciding if I wanna cross on over to the Natcha' side.

Trying to make it to 24 months and then re-evaluate my Hair & my Hair Goals.

It shouldn't be much more expensive, because I have everything here already.

@Beamodel  I'll be putting SE's on my list of things to try.  $15 is a little 'steep' for something like that.

How much was SE's?


----------



## Beamodel

@IDareT'sHair 

Silk Element was $5. Yea $15 is a bit much for me to spend but if PK works then it's understandable.


----------



## Beamodel

@Ltown @IDareT'sHair 

I will keep y'all posted on how it worked. 

@IDareT'sHair 
My blow out is still bone straight. It's been two weeks but I'm washing today because my hair and scalp needs it badly.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Beamodel

I'm sure Kiehl's is no better or worse than any of them.  As long as it isn't hard to Wash out (Grainy & hard to remove). 

I forget the one everybody was having a hard time getting out of their hair.

I need to make sure I avoid that one.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel said:


> I will keep y'all posted on how it worked.
> *My blow out is still bone straight. It's been two weeks but I'm washing today because my hair and scalp needs it badly.*



@Beamodel

That's nice.  This makes me lean towards being a Straight Haired Natural.


----------



## Beamodel

@IDareT'sHair 

I think this is the only way I could be natural is if I was a straight haired natural. Curly hair is too much for my simplistic lifestyle. 

I'm still undecided on what I'm doing with my hair so I'm just holding off until I'm 100% sure.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel said:


> I think this is the only way I could be natural is if I was a straight haired natural. Curly hair is too much for my simplistic lifestyle.
> 
> *I'm still undecided on what I'm doing with my hair so I'm just holding off until I'm 100% sure.*



@Beamodel

Me Too.

I have seen a lot of extremely Healthy Straight-Haired Naturals lately too.

And I have to admit, my natural strands feel/seem/look a whole lot healthier.  So Imma KIM.

It's like growing out a whole new head of hair.

I don't feel as much anxiety trying to keep from having a Set-back either.

So I just let it do what it do.


----------



## divachyk

I have products oozing out all over the house - kitchen, computer room, bathroom, garage yet I want more. I want to try the Carol's Daughter Monoi Dry Shmapoo.

@Brownie518, are you interested in the dry shampoo since I know we're Monoi  fans?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@divachyk

Gurl....I'm oozing too! 

And when I think I half-way got my 'act' together......I remember the Fridge in the Garage.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Naturelle Grow was just kinda' "Honorable Mention" on my BF list, but after using the Vanilla & Fig Cleansing Conditioner today, I think Imma move NG up on my list.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@flyygirlll2

What's new Lady?  I'm under the Steamer.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My Siamese Twist FLASH Sale items Shipped.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@flyygirlll2

Tryna' decide if I wanna go back into ST'icals and make another quick cart (since it's 30% & Free Shipping?)

I should have picked up Mango Dip. 

And I could actually use another Curl Conditioning Dream Crème too.

I shoulda' waited and re-worked that entire Cart.  I was being too hasty!


----------



## flyygirlll2

@IDareT'sHair Hey T!  I did a protein treatment this week so I will be washing again sometime next week. I did some stash cleaning.  I ended up throwing away some products that we're almost done or weren't working for me. I made another bag to give to my freind.

Speaking of my freind; she told me she's loving AO GPB  conditioner and that it's HG status for her. I gave her a stand up steamer (I already have a table top steamer) which she likes using too, so that makes me happy.


----------



## flyygirlll2

@IDareT'sHair You might as well get it since it's 30% and free shipping. I didn't  end up getting anything, I ended up buying more make up 
I actually will be receiving 3 packages of make up today

I'll most likely get the hair stuff I want on BF. Besides throwing away stuff  and giving it away, my stash is still looking like a beauty supply store.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@flyygirlll2

That was nice. I'm sure your friend appreciates it. 

And she's looking at how great your hair looks!  So, that's a Huge incentive too.

I love GPB. 

I have that, HSR and some WC in the Fridge when they had that huge repackaging Sale (which I should get to soon).

It's good to do a little "Stash Cleansing" every once and a while. 

I keep trying to see if there was anything I could list on the exchange forum, but I don't see anything. 

I do have some Affirm stuff I could list (since I'm in this wacky stage and not relaxing) but I may want to use it still.

I did a little non-listed Sale a while back to a member/friend. 

And if she needs anything else, I'll probably offer it to her first before I list anything.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

flyygirlll2 said:


> *You might as well get it since it's 30% and free shipping. I didn't  end up getting anything, I ended up buying more make up
> I actually will be receiving 3 packages of make up today
> 
> I'll most likely get the hair stuff I want on BF. Besides throwing away stuff  and giving it away, my stash is still looking like a beauty supply store.*



@flyygirlll2

And my stupid behind didn't get that VIP.

This Sale woulda' been really sweet if I woulda' had that too.

I'm thinking about it.  If I do, I probably won't get anything BF from ST'icals.

Girl, I broke that make up addiction. 

I was on that a while back (as serious as the hair product thing), but got over it. 

I wish I can get to that same place with these durn hair products!


----------



## flyygirlll2

@IDareT'sHair Yes, she's very grateful. I'm known as the "hair guru" of the group lol. I still have AO HSR, the old formula which I like.


----------



## flyygirlll2

@IDareT'sHair Having  the VIP for ST 'icals is great but honestly I don't have anything from the line that is a " must have" product. I even gave away the Knot Fairy butter and sauce to my freind because they were just ok for me. The Marula Melon, Mango Dip, Knot So Fast Kink Drink, and one of their oils ( forgot the name) are nice though.

My make up stash is small compared to my hair stash, so that's my excuse  lol. I just love skin care/ makeup but hair just became a bigger obsession for me.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@flyygirlll2

I'm using the Bake Berry Knot Fairy now (a version of Knot Sauce).


----------



## IDareT'sHair

flyygirlll2 said:


> Yes, she's very grateful. I'm known as the "hair guru" of the group lol. *I still have AO HSR, the old formula which I like.*



@flyygirlll2

I bet you are the Hair Guru!

Yeah, I have all three of those in the Old Formula.


----------



## divachyk

I think I could benefit from Dry Shampoo since I'm not washing frequently @IDareT'sHair. Any excuse to buy, right? And, don't mention the garage fridge. Mine is packed full.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

divachyk said:


> *And, don't mention the garage fridge. Mine is packed full*.



@divachyk

Every time I open mine, something falls out! 

I'm going to get it together tho'.

I will be using & loving everything I have.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My Siamese Twists and CM both shipped.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Beamodel

Have you started on your Hair yet?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Used Up:
x1 16oz Siamese Twists Sweet Potato Hair Crème (x1 8oz b/up). *Will try to repurchase this BF.*
x1 VO5 Kiwi Lime Clarifying Conditioner (x2-x3 b/ups)
x1 Jar Claudie Salve (x2 b/ups)


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Beamodel
> 
> Have you started on your Hair yet?



I'm doing it now. Just starting


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair said:


> Used Up:
> x1 16oz Siamese Twists Sweet Potato Hair Crème (x1 8oz b/up). *Will try to repurchase this BF.*
> x1 VO5 Kiwi Lime Clarifying Conditioner (x2-x3 b/ups)
> x1 Jar Claudie Salve (x2 b/ups)



How are you using up the sweet potatoe so quickly. I only dab a small amount on my hair. How are you using it?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel said:


> *How are you using up the sweet potatoe so quickly. I only dab a small amount on my hair. How are you using it?*



@Beamodel (I knew you were going to be like......)

Girl, you know I'm heavy-handed. 

And I was using it x2 a day. I scoop up some and apply to dry hair. 

Plus, I am not wearing my hair out.  So, I don't have to worry about how it looks.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel said:


> *I'm doing it now. Just starting*



@Beamodel

What are you using today?


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Beamodel (I knew you were going to be like......)
> 
> Girl, you know I'm heavy-handed.
> 
> And I was using it x2 a day. I scoop up some and apply to dry hair.
> 
> Plus, I am not wearing my hair out.  So, I don't have to worry about how it looks.




Oh that makes sense. Ok I was about to say, how on earth lol


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Beamodel
> 
> What are you using today?



I mixed bask whiskey with komaza protein strengthner. Currently have that one. 

I'm going to DC with SD Razz. 

I did wash with KeraCare hydrating detangling shampoo and I used the SE scalp treTment too


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel said:


> *I mixed bask whiskey with komaza protein strengthner. Currently have that one.
> 
> I'm going to DC with SD Razz.
> 
> I did wash with KeraCare hydrating detangling shampoo and I used the SE scalp treTment too*



@Beamodel

Sounds Nice.


----------



## Froreal3

I bought a few samples of HQS stuff. Been wanting to try the line.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My Kj Naturals Shipped (I actually forgot I bought this)


----------



## Eisani

Hey y'all!


----------



## Beamodel

I completed another bone straight silk press blow out today. 

I won't wash my hair again for another two weeks. 

I will say though when I washed my hair, I was so happy to see my pretty ringlets. I have so many inches of natural hair now.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Eisani

Hey Gurl!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Beamodel

You got that technique down-pat don't you?  That's Great.

Imma try to blow fry again the 1st of November.  Hopefully, I'll be better at it.

I said I would try to do it once a month.

Yeah, it's interesting having so much natural hair isn't it?  I haven't seen my Natural Hair since I was 16 years old.


----------



## Beamodel

Yea @IDareT'sHair 

My friends that are fully natural are asking me to do their hair now, lol.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel said:


> *Yea My friends that are fully natural are asking me to do their hair now, lol*.



@Beamodel

And I would be right up in there too tryna' book an Appointment.


----------



## Beamodel

Lol @IDareT'sHair 
I sure would do it for you too (muah)


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Beamodel

  That would be so nice.


----------



## ilong

*BELATED*  @Golden75 .


----------



## ilong

@IDareT'sHair , @divachyk , @flyygirlll2, @Beamodel    - honestly you all have doctorates in hair care products.   In reading about 20 posts in this thread you all mentioned so many non-traditional products..  The product names sound like some kind of dessert.    But I guess they are - "hair desserts" <lol> 

You all are my "hair sheroes"


----------



## divachyk

@ilong 

Anyone else having posting issues tonight?


----------



## Brownie518

divachyk said:


> I have products oozing out all over the house - kitchen, computer room, bathroom, garage yet I want more. I want to try the Carol's Daughter Monoi Dry Shmapoo.
> 
> @Brownie518, are you interested in the dry shampoo since I know we're Monoi  fans?



@divachyk  Yeah, I think I'm going to actually try out that Dry Shampoo, see what they workin with. Let me know if you try it.


----------



## Beamodel

Since my ends are smooth, and cut all the damage away... Maybe I should start protective styling and start tucking them away.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Using Sweet Nature By Eddie's Dream Cream.   I really like this Cream. 

I've been killing it too.

I emailed her, because I didn't see it listed, and SNBE is under going some change.

Hopefully, she'll bring it back soon and not change the Formula.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> 
> Nice (about APB's tea) I've been making mine with Black Tea to see if I can tone down the red a bit.
> 
> But I normally just Indigo right over top of it though.
> 
> My BF List is Larger than it should or need to be....



@IDareT'sHair Black tea works well too. I havent tried the two step process yet, I'll keep that in mind.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

divachyk said:


> @ilong
> 
> Anyone else having posting issues tonight?


What is happening with the site? I can't reply unless I quote a message


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My Siamese Twists FLASH Sale items came today!

@curlyhersheygirl  That Luxury Butter is N-I-C-E!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My Soultanicals Pumpkin Knot Butta is slated to ship within the next 24-48 hours.

Hmph.  Shipping has really done a 180.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Please! DO NOT LET ME buy another Liter of Elucence Moisture Conditioner. 

It seems like every time CM has a decent Sale, that is all I ever get.

I thought I only had one and went out to my Stash looking for HV and already had x2. 

I guess I know What I'll be using to Cowash with this Fall/Winter.....


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I tried ST'icals Fluffalicious tonight on damp hair to attempt to detangle & dry. 

So far I think I like it this way more than on dry hair. 

Wish I woulda' thought about trying the Morrocan Silky Silk this way. 

Either way, at this point, neither will be a repurchase.  Unless I can figure out a different use for them.

Also: I used up x1 Jasmine Hibiscus DC'er (I have x1 b/up and x2 Avocado & Silks left)


----------



## divachyk

curlyhersheygirl said:


> What is happening with the site? I can't reply unless I quote a message



@curlyhersheygirl I'm not sure. I'm having the same issues again tonight. Things worked fine last night though. So hit or miss.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@divachyk @curlyhersheygirl

Haven't had any problems with this site.

I'm still retuning my BF list.  Narrowing thangs down & stuff.

This BF is gone to be real interesting.  Of course it all is price, %, shipping driven.

I am also tryna' use up some more stuff before then too.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I'm speculating my ST'icals Pumpkin Knot Butta' arrived.

If not yesterday, maybe today.  I need to check my mail.

I'm still waiting on that and Kj Naturals Tingly DC'er (which I keep forgetting I bought).


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

divachyk said:


> @curlyhersheygirl I'm not sure. I'm having the same issues again tonight. Things worked fine last night though. So hit or miss.


@divachyk It seems the issue for me is with chrome. I'm able to post fine with explorer.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> My Siamese Twists FLASH Sale items came today!
> 
> @curlyhersheygirl  That Luxury Butter is N-I-C-E!


@IDareT'sHair Her butters are really nice.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl

Hey Ms. Curly!  I was hoping to catch up with you.


----------



## divachyk

curlyhersheygirl said:


> @divachyk It seems the issue for me is with chrome. I'm able to post fine with explorer.



It's a problem for several of us it seems @curlyhersheygirl. It's being discussed over in the forum issues/upgrade thread.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My ST'icals Pumpkin Knot Butta came!  Smells Delish


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl 
Welp. 

Ms. Curly, this is it. 

I pulled out my last, final and only Jar of Fleurtzy.  Decided it's time to "let it go"

When you get a chance, please run up in here and console me. Thanks!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My Back-Up of Kj Naturals "Tingly" DC'er came yesterday. 

I've been managing to catch the 50% off FLASH Sales she's been having.  And her "Tingly Oil" is my Favorite Hair Oil of 2015.


----------



## rileypak

Hey everyone!
So has anyone heard of Amauri Naturals?
http://www.amaurinaturals.com

Thought I'd check here first before scouring the innanetz 
Just checking for research


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@rileypak

I have not.  Lemme look at it right quick!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@rileypak

Really interesting in the "Don't Fry Me Duo" and maybe the Mask?

I need a Code.  I have Don't Fry Me Duo sitting in a Cart.


----------



## rileypak

@IDareT'sHair
I know!! I may or may not have a Curls Galore conditioner, a Butter Soft cream, and the treatment mask in a cart too


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@rileypak

I need to keep my eye on this company.  A lot of their products sound really good.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My x2 Oyin Handmade Honey Hemps Shipped.  Should be here soon.

I think I have that and also another Oil from Kj Naturals.  My b/up of her "Tingly" DC'er came yesterday.

I think that's all I have comin'.

I'm sure someone will offer a  little something for Halloween


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> Welp.
> 
> Ms. Curly, this is it.
> 
> I pulled out my last, final and only Jar of Fleurtzy.  Decided it's time to "let it go"
> 
> When you get a chance, please run up in here and console me. Thanks!


@IDareT'sHair 

I know the feeling; that was some good stuff.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My Oyin came today and I also picked up a bottle of Apoghee Green Tea Restructurizer.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *I know the feeling; that was some good stuff.*



@curlyhersheygirl

Lawd....I used it again last night Curly

One of the Best of the Best!Always & Forever


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl 
Got in on Siamese Twists Flash Sale.  I'm glad she's having them. 

Some of the things that were on my BF list, I've been able to pick up through those Flash Sales.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Wonder if there will be any kinda Halloween Sales?   Hmph.


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Golden75
> WOW!
> 
> Happy Belated G-Monneee!  ...... (All late & stuff)
> 
> @divachyk  You are so good at that.  You should have let us know.



@IDareT'sHair Thank you! I am super late on that.  Haven't had much time to log on.  Sent in my samples for Komaza Tuesday.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Golden75

That durn Purgasm had the nerve to send me something talmbout BF. 

Let me go 'unsubscribe' from them right nah.

ETA:  DONE!


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> Got in on Siamese Twists Flash Sale.  I'm glad she's having them.
> 
> Some of the things that were on my BF list, I've been able to pick up through those Flash Sales.


@IDareT'sHair I keep missing out on those sales, glad you were able to get them.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl

Hey Ms. Curly!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl

Pampered & Twisted will know November 9th whether or not they will be having a BF Sale. (I asked). 

Between them & Hattache, I could potentially get everything on my list.

Except for ETSY vendors.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ended Up ordering MHC Type4 from Curlmart w/Free Shipping.  Now, I'm tryna' decide if I should still get Buttery Soy or not?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Golden75

Hey G-Monneee.  

Well, I think I got my BF "want-list" all finalized.  Now I will hafta' wait and see how the Sales/Discount/Shipping is looking.

What's Up?


----------



## Golden75

@IDareT'sHair Hey T! Not much going on.  In SC right now visiting my BFF.  Back to NY Tues.  I'm gonna try and keep BF light!  I have to much stuff.  I may look for a good deal on a blowdryer.  I need something lighter.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Golden75 
I recently bought one of those blow dryer stands for "Hands Free" Blow Frying.

I have yet to use it tho'. 

But I think it will work out fine.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My MHC (from CM) shipped.  Also my Kj Naturals and Siamese Twists.

So everything I have coming is enroute.  Maybe I can make it until BF.  *can't make any promises*

Cause if it's a Good Sale and on my list, Imma get it.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> 
> Pampered & Twisted will know November 9th whether or not they will be having a BF Sale. (I asked).
> 
> Between them & Hattache, I could potentially get everything on my list.
> 
> Except for ETSY vendors.


@IDareT'sHair That's sounds great. I'm really tryin to stay focus this BF. Let me know what they say.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

@IDareT'sHair What vendors are you looking at for BF?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl
Gurl......
Siamese Twists
Qhemet Biologics
Naturalista Juicy
Claudie
SheScentIt
Hairveda
Purabody Naturals
Naturelle Grow
Afroveda
Soultanicals *just the Conditioning Crème*
Cathy Howse
(off the top of my head, would need to look at my list)

How about you?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl

I also have some one-off's like:
BelNouvo
Alikay Naturals
Jakeala
MYHONEY Child
etc........


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

@IDareT'sHair 
BelNouvo
Siamese Twist
Jakeala
APB
NG
Claudie
MD

The last four are contingent on the % off.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl

APB is also on my one-off list.  Did you ever get a chance to try - Cathy Howse UBH yet?


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> 
> APB is also on my one-off list.  Did you ever get a chance to try - Cathy Howse UBH yet?


@IDareT'sHair  Not yet. It's up for the next rotation of DC's


----------



## bajandoc86

Hey loves, just popping in to say hi.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My Siamese Twists (FLASH) arrived yesterday.  Everything smells great.

Still waiting on:
Curlmart MHC Type 4 Hair Creme
Kj Naturals "Tingly" Oil

Both have shipped.


----------



## flyygirlll2

Hey ladies! I've been experiencing some breakage in my crown and nape so I decided to try a different protein today. I used Neutral Protein Filler and ORS Replenishing Conditioner. I really liked the results; strong/soft hair and no breakage.

I think I may start using this every other week, not sure yet. I have my BF list ready. I'm not looking at too many vendors though. Right now I'm looking at :

APB
SSI ( Coco Argen Conditioner/ if she sells it)
Hairveda ( Amla Cream Rinse)
Bobeam ( want to try the DC's)
Komaza
Shea Decadence ( Fusionofcultures from YouTube gave a product review and their line looks interesting, even got JBCO based products)

ETA- of course this list is subject to change depending if the price is right and shipping is on point from other vendors


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@flyygirlll2



Nice List Ms. Lady!

Sorry to hear about your breakage. 

I hope you are able to get that under control soon.  Glad you caught it tho'.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@flyygirlll2
I'm still making adjustments to my ever growning list.  Hopefully, it won't continue to grow.

OT: A week or so ago, I asked HV to invoice me for 3-4 Whipped Clouds. 

I never got the invoice.  So, I've moved on.

I may pick some up at Hattache or Pampered & Twisted during BF.


----------



## flyygirlll2

@IDareT'sHair I was so mad when I saw the breakage smh. Some even broke off to where I have random peices of natural hair mixed in. Thankfully I have enough hair so that it's only noticeable to me. I haven't been moisturizing my hair as much as I should and staying on top of my treatments, so it's my fault for being lazy.


----------



## flyygirlll2

@IDareT'sHair  I hope Pampered & Twisted has a BF sale. It will be great to have a one stop shop. I bought the Amla Cream Rinse from there because HV was OOS.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@flyygirlll2

Gurl, you know me, you @Beamodel and @divachyk  are all definitely at a really _precarious_ time with our hair care dealing with both relaxed and natural hair.

So, it is imperative that we put forth the effort not to cause any unnecessary setbacks.

Up in through here, you got to stay on top of your Hair game, even if you just do a little some-in some-in.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

flyygirlll2 said:


> *I hope Pampered & Twisted has a BF sale. It will be great to have a one stop shop. I bought the Amla Cream Rinse from there because HV was OOS.*



@flyygirlll2

Between them and Hattache, I can complete my full-list. 

Pampered said they would know around November 9th whether they will be offering one or not.

Yeah WC is OOS on HV's site, but they said they would send me some anyway.  I should contact them again.


----------



## flyygirlll2

@IDareT'sHair Girl the struggle is very real lol. I was was doing so well up until now. Wash days have become a marathon of sorts, so sometimes I really don't want to be bothered. Thankfully the protein combo today was a hit, that breakage was my hairs  way of cursing me out.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

flyygirlll2 said:


> *Girl the struggle is very real lol. I was was doing so well up until now. Wash days have become a marathon of sorts, so sometimes I really don't want to be bothered. *



@flyygirlll2

So True.  I thought about putting it off today myself for the same exact reasons.

I'm glad the Protein Rx worked.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl

Hey Girl


----------



## Beamodel

Y'all, I think I'm only getting komaza protein strengthner for Black Friday. 

I still have items from last Black Friday in my stash that I never used yet on top of so many dc's & moisturizers etc. 

My goal is to learn how to use up and buy less. 

I still have a bunch of hairitsge hydrations. Man I love and miss her stuff. I'm holding on to those products did dear life, lol.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Beamodel

Hey Lady-Bug

My list is out the Wa-zoo, and I know I not getting all that stuff.

Maybe I just enjoy making lists.

ETA:  I don't have any Komaza on my list *cough*


----------



## Beamodel

lol @IDareT'sHair 

Yea I'm learning to control my impulsive purchasing habits and only get what I need. 

Black Friday is almost here too.


----------



## flyygirlll2

@Beamodel I feel you. I really just want some DC's, cleansers, and leave in's. Last year I only bought like 3 things IIRC. Speaking of HH, I still have some Coconut Marshmallow moisturizer and one moisturizing spritz which I love but I'm almost done with them  I gave away the JOJ to my freind since I wasn't using it.


----------



## Beamodel

I really wish Devon start making products again. She had some really nice stuff @flyygirlll2


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Beamodel @flyygirlll2

I still have an 8oz Jar of Joe and an 8oz Jar of Sprout.


----------



## flyygirlll2

@Beamodel @IDareT'sHair I read somewhere that she might come back but idk how true it is. I really enjoy the products I've used so far.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> 
> Hey Girl


@IDareT'sHair We keep missing each other.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Beamodel said:


> Y'all, I think I'm only getting komaza protein strengthner for Black Friday.
> 
> *I still have items from last Black Friday in my stash *that I never used yet on top of so many dc's & moisturizers etc.
> 
> My goal is to learn how to use up and buy less.
> 
> I still have a bunch of hairitsge hydrations. Man I love and miss her stuff. I'm holding on to those products did dear life, lol.


@Beamodel You're preachin' to the choir lol. This is why I'm_ tryin_ to stay focused this BF; we'll see how that goes.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl

Isn't @Beamodel preachin'  I'm still probably 2-3 BF's behind....


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> 
> Isn't @Beamodel preachin'  I'm still probably 2-3 BF's behind....


@IDareT'sHair She sure is. We're a mess lol


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl

Honestly, I got to use up some stuff.  

I pulled out my Brown Butter Beauty Babbasu DC'er last night x2 Jars. 

I got to use those up.  Plan to open one on Saturday.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

@IDareT'sHair  Same here. I counted how many DC'ers I have and I'm to embarrassed to tell you how many


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl

At least you got the Curl-Kidz helping you

ETA:  I wants dat Numba'.........


----------



## Beamodel

Lol @curlyhersheygirl & @IDareT'sHair 

We have so much stuff in our stash hehehe


----------



## flyygirlll2

I just recieved some some DevaCurl Decadence samples in the mail today. I got the No-Poo, One Condition, and SuperCream. Honestly, since these came in 1 oz packets it's not going to be enough to cover my hair anyway. I'll end up using it on one section and see how that goes. 

OAN- my hair, especially the natural part feels parched to high heaven- it's so annoying. All the moisturizing spritz and leave in's I've tried so far are not moisturizing enough.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My MHC Type 4 Hair Crème arrived from Curlmart today.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Pulled out my jar of BeeMine Luscious.  May hafta' get a back up.


----------



## divachyk

@Beamodel @IDareT'sHair @flyygirlll2 

I have some Camille Rose from like 3 or 4 years ago. I still have Hairitage Hydrations. I think I might even have some Bear Fruit left. That's not even scratching the surface of old product. Never mind the fact that I can't stop buying new stuff. It's like an addiction. I cannot go by certain stores (the good beauty supply store on the other side of town, Target or Sally's) without popping in to look. We all know, looking turns into buying. Vicous cycle. Dare I start on the number of wigs I now own? I need an intervention. Iyanla, come fix my life!


----------



## divachyk

@flyygirlll2 I'm so sorry about your breakage. I know you don't like wigs but on the real, I seriously don't think I would have made it this far without a major setback without wearing wigs. Is that something you might consider? The more natural hair that is present, the less I want to fool with the textures. Therefore, wigs is working out great.


----------



## flyygirlll2

@divachyk I still have the Tammy wig I bought a while back. I might just have to find a way to wear a wig because --- Lawd, I almost broke down last night and cut my my hair. The dryness, tangles, knots, and recent breakage is pushing me to the edge real talk.

I really want to make it to another year but with the way this hair is set up right here... Currently asking Jesus for mercy


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> 
> At least you got the Curl-Kidz helping you
> 
> ETA:  I wants dat Numba'.........


@IDareT'sHair  Yeah they help but my stash is still crazy


----------



## IDareT'sHair

divachyk said:


> *I have some Camille Rose from like 3 or 4 years ago. I still have Hairitage Hydrations. I think I might even have some Bear Fruit left. That's not even scratching the surface of old product*.



@divachyk

Well, I still have Jasmine and that's pretty  dang old.  (And  Fleutzy)


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> Yeah they help but my stash is still crazy



@curlyhersheygirl

I still wants dat Numba of DC'ers over there in the Curl-Swirl Houzz


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl

Pulled of BeeMine Luscious last night and I remembered why I really love that stuff so much.

If I shopped my Stash I would be content.  Put it is the pursue of the hunt that makes PJ'ing so intriguing.

I still have quite a bit left from last BF including all of my QB.  Even though I want back-ups.

I have added bekura to my "wish-list" I want to try that Tapioca.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

@IDareT'sHair I have a few tapiocas with the old label I can send you one.


----------



## CodeRed

This thread is making me feel much better. I'm probably going to end up in here more next year


----------



## divachyk

@flyygirlll2 I started with Tammy for it to appear realistic and to help me cope with wearing wigs (I was self conscious). But, how my textures are set up, half wigs are out the question now. Full cap or bust. Shorter wigs look better on me and is what I'm sticking with for the most part. I'm over the embarrassment / self conscious factor now so I wear what I want without any regard for what folk think. So, braid that hair up, slap on a wig and keep it pushing.


----------



## divachyk

Can you believe I had a spreadsheet of product inventory at one point? I need to refresh that list because I seriously don't know what all I have because I have so much. @IDareT'sHair


----------



## rileypak

Anyone have experience with the Toni Daley wigs? I kinda want all three wigs...

Or can recommend good half wig alternatives to her wigs?


----------



## flyygirlll2

@divachyk Where are you buying the full cap wigs from?


----------



## divachyk

@rileypak I don't have any experience but maybe some of the ladies in the wig thread can help you. Those wigs are lovely. My mom would love those. She's natural and it would work well with her personality and hair texture. 

@flyygirlll2 here's a trick -- go to your local beauty supply store, try on however many your heart desire, pick out the best 2 or 3, shop for them online, if if you find it cheaper, great. If not, buy from your local beauty supply store. Lately, I've been getting all of mine locally but for a while there, I was ordering. I like Sam's Beauty.


----------



## flyygirlll2

Thanks @divachyk I don't have a beauty supply store near where I live, so I might just have to go online. Have you experienced getting a lot of ssk's? I get them all over my head unfortunately and I've had to cut them... Idk what do in regards to that anymore but the amount I get is insane.

This was actually my biggest issue besides tangling the last time I attempted to transition and ended up relaxing out of frustration. I'm still following Komaza's reccomendations, however; the Damage Control Serum makes my hair dry unless I use it on my ends and the Shea Butter Lotion is not moisturizing enough. I need to build a different regimen and find really moisturizing products. My hair is more coarse than I thought which kind of sucks.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Finished Up:
x1 Hairveda Cleansing Conditioner (x3-x4 back ups)
x1 ST'icals Conditioning Crème (x1 back up)


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@divachyk

*Cackles* at your Excel Spreadsheet of Product Inventory!

I keep mine in all in my head.  (no pun intended)


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *I have a few tapiocas with the old label I can send you one.*



@curlyhersheygirl

That would be great.  No rush.  I know you're busy. 

Whenever you get around to it.  I'll scratch it off my BF List.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@rileypak

Sorry Ms. Lady.  No experience with Toni Dailey. 

If you get 1 or all 3   please come back and give us a review.


----------



## Beamodel

Y'all I hadn't washed my hair for 3 weeks until last night. I did an over night DC wish Bee Mine Beautiful (on accident) and today I did my silk press. 

I'm telling you, this "journey" is so easy for me now since I've decided to continuously do these silk presses. No one even knows I'm 11mths post unless I tell them. 

I was doing them every 2 weeks but I'm thinking every 3 weeks is suitable as well. 

My hair is returning back to normal. The less I manipulate it, the healthier it is. I'm barely shedding too.


----------



## Beamodel

@flyygirlll2 
Sorry about your breakage. What are you using? I'm doing protein treatments like clockwork every 2-3 weeks. I'm using komaza protein strengthener too. 

Last time I mixed it with BASK whiskey and it still worked wonderfully.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Beamodel
Thank you for sharing your experiences with the Silk Press;  It is very encouraging.

I need to get my technique together.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel said:


> I was doing them every 2 weeks but I'm thinking every 3 weeks is suitable as well.
> *My hair is returning back to normal. The less I manipulate it, the healthier it is. I'm barely shedding too.*



@Beamodel
This is Great News!


----------



## Beamodel

@IDareT'sHair 

You know I'm not a wig wearer although I tried and wasn't comfortable with it. Mastering this blow out and silk press has made me thoroughly enjoy my hair now. 

Benefits of healthy natural hair yet the breeze and ease of straight hair.


----------



## divachyk

I've a bit out of touch with what's good with everyone since starting a new job --- @Beamodel, are you doing your own silk presses? I'm glad you've found something that works. 

@IDareT'sHair, I can't remember half of what I got. Dh said the house looks like a retail store with all my stuff. 

@flyygirlll2 I was getting SSKs in the nape area for a while but they aren't as bad as they use to be. I will occasionally find a SSK throughout my hair but it isn't often. I'm sure keeping my hair stretched and braided helps.


----------



## Beamodel

@divachyk 

Yes, I'm going my own silk presses. I'm petrified to let another human being in my hair.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Beamodel  If I could master a successful Blow-Fry & Flat-Iron I would be most appreciative.

@divachyk  Right when I think I got it all in my head, I come across another jar, bottle, etc...I didn't realize I had.


----------



## Beamodel

@IDareT'sHair

Try watching these two videos. This might help you master a blow out & silk press.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Beamodel

These are both so Helpful.  Thank you so much for posting. 

I 'seldom' go on YT.  Will keep trying.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Beamodel

I know they say an overnight DC'ing Rx helps with the Blow-Dry/Flat Iron process. 

My goal (right now) is to do it once per month at the beginning of each month to see how/if I'm retaining.


----------



## Beamodel

@IDareT'sHair 
Hmmm I didn't know that. Last night I accidentally did an overnight one because I fell a sleep.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Beamodel

I bet that BM DC'er did your hair right.  I love that stuff.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel said:


> *Hmmm I didn't know that. Last night I accidentally did an overnight one because I fell a sleep.*



@Beamodel 

Yep.  That's the rule


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Beamodel
> 
> I bet that BM DC'er did your hair right.  I love that stuff.



@IDareT'sHair 

Yup, that DC is nice. I like how soft my hands feel after applying it too.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Beamodel

Yasss BM is very nice.  I recently pulled out the Luscious Butter and fell in love all over again.


----------



## natura87

My hair is doing okay. 

I cut my finger making  dinner so I had to get some  stitches on my middle finger. I am twisting my hair up for the week and trying to avoid my middle  finger sucks. I am  using Soultanicals  Can't  Believe  It's  Knot Butta.  Becuase of my injury  it will take  forever. 


Target ships internationally  so I will be able to buy hair products.  Im pretty  excited about that.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Finished Up:
x1 HV Creamy Cleansing Conditioner (several back-ups)


----------



## Ltown

Hi ladies! @Beamodel, read your suggestions on keeping the hair straight thx. i don't do it often because i workout everyday and i'm a head sweater but anything helps. 
@IDareT'sHair, i know you will get what you want on that list! i haven't started one and will probably only get HV green butter. i have so much don't need anything nnd i have things i don't like anymore, the HV red tea moisturizer and whipped cloud are things i need to use up.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ltown said:


> i know you will get what you want on that list! i haven't started one and will probably only get HV green butter. i have so much don't need anything nnd i have things i don't like anymore, the HV red tea moisturizer and *whipped cloud *are things i need to use up.



@Ltown
I am getting this!


----------



## Beamodel

APB sugar cookie crunch scent smells just like Hairveda Vatika Frosting. 

What an amazing combination..


----------



## Beamodel

@Ltown 

If you try it, please keep us posted.


----------



## flyygirlll2

@Beamodel  I fell off a bit with doing  the protein treatment every two weeks. At first I was, and things were going well actually; then I just veered off into using other things. 

Are you putting  the protein on your new growth? I'm finding that protein on my new growth dries it out. My relaxed hair does fine with protein, but my natural hair does better with very little protein and more moisture. My birthday is in 2 weeks and I want to straighten it but I'm afraid it will be a poofy mess.


----------



## Beamodel

@flyygirlll2

I put the protein on my new growth as well as relaxed hair. I don't get a dry feeling though. Maybe you need to clarify first perhaps.

Try straightening your hair with the two methods I posted up thread. Mines comes out just like the ladies hair in the demo. Silky, bone straight. No poofiness whatsoever.


----------



## flyygirlll2

@Beamodel I typically do clarify first, then follow up with a protein treatment. This week I tried the Neutral Protein Filler with ORS Pak and initially my hair felt soft/strong but later on my new growth felt very dry so idk. 

If I decide to straighten, I will look at those methods as a reference point, thank you. I don't need it to be bone straight, just straight enough where it's manageable.


----------



## julzinha

flyygirlll2 said:


> @Beamodel I typically do clarify first, then follow up with a protein treatment. This week I tried the Neutral Protein Filler with ORS Pak and initially my hair felt soft/strong but later on my new growth felt very dry so idk.
> 
> If I decide to straighten, I will look at those methods as a reference point, thank you. I don't need it to be bone straight, just straight enough where it's manageable.


It might be the ORS pak, I used that multiple times in the past and it always left my hair dry


----------



## flyygirlll2

@julzinha Yeah I thought about that too. I thought maybe the combo wasn't good for my hair. It did halt the breakage I had though. My hair hates hard protein since it's coarse to begin with. Light/medium is ok.


----------



## divachyk

@natura87 hope your fingers heals up quickly.

@flyygirlll2 I was all for protein on the relaxed hair only for the longest but always had some nagging breakage that wouldn't go away. Komaza told me to treat from root to tip and I've seen improvement.

Not sure if you ladies have already talked about this but I'm eyeing Bel Nouvo's deep quench moisture butter in red velvet & sweet potato. Has anyone tried them?


----------



## natura87

Thanks @divachyk.


I bought an Argan mask and conditioner at a SkinFood.  They were on sale. Lord knows that I can not  wash my hair  but they looked  nice and were  pretty  inexpensive.  

I'm  loving spray  leave ins for  my  hair coupled with a  cream leave in. I've  found a few at Skinfood , Innisfree, Tony Moly and Etude house that are great.


----------



## flyygirlll2

Thanks @divachyk  I guess the ORS was the culprit for the dryness. I'll just use the protein from Komaza for now.


----------



## Froreal3

Hi ladies! Sorry about your finger @natura87! 

@Beamodel I have my blk friday APB cart ready, but thanks for the tip about the cookie crunch scent. Will definitely get that scent now. I love the scent of Vatika Frosting.

I just picked up some Silk Dreams. She's having a 20% off sale. Not expecting it to be here for a while, so aint holding my breath. I got 2 RCA, 2 Go Moist (love this shampoo), and 1 Almond Buttercream (never tried).

So yall, my hair is heat damaged. I did a flat iron two weeks ago and last week I washed and it wasn't the same. I mean it isn't straight and there are no straight pieces hanging down from naps and all this, but but my coils are slightly looser, so I can definitely tell a difference. It is not apparent when my hair is in twists though, so it doesn't affect my styling. It actually looks nice so I aint mad.  I'm just going to let it grow out, as it will eventually. I cut two to three inches off my hair this year so I am still where I am in my avatar.  Hopefully this year will be the year for midback.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

divachyk said:


> *Not sure if you ladies have already talked about this but I'm eyeing Bel Nouvo's deep quench moisture butter in red velvet & sweet potato. Has anyone tried them?*



@divachyk

I have not.  But they sound good!  

Every Bel Nouvo product I've tried has been really nice.  

I may try it too and we can compare notes.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@divachyk @rileypak 

I looked at Bel Nouvo site, specifically the Deep Moisture Butter and only saw the Vanilla? 

Where did you see Red Velvet and Sweet Potato?


----------



## rileypak

rileypak said:


> @IDareT'sHair @divachyk
> I was JUST about to ask about the other scents for the creme...for research.



@IDareT'sHair found it!

http://myloux.com/brands/bel-nouvo/limited-edition-deep-quench-moisture-butters-sweet-potato.html


----------



## Ltown

Beamodel said:


> @Ltown
> 
> If you try it, please keep us posted.


@Beamodel , i probably won't do all of it except rising the temp.  Today i did my usual tension blowdry using hand or denman brush. i flat iron using the same tension/chase method but i used old school ultra sheen satin creme press as my moisturizer.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> *I found it!*
> 
> http://myloux.com/brands/bel-nouvo/limited-edition-deep-quench-moisture-butters-sweet-potato.html



@rileypak 
You shole did.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ltown said:


> *i probably won't do all of it except rising the temp.  Today i did my usual tension blowdry using hand or denman brush. i flat iron using the same tension/chase method but i used old school ultra sheen satin creme press as my moisturizer*.



@Ltown

How did it turned out?


----------



## Ltown

Beamodel said:


> Y'all I hadn't washed my hair for 3 weeks until last night. I did an over night DC wish Bee Mine Beautiful (on accident) and today I did my silk press.
> 
> I'm telling you, this "journey" is so easy for me now since I've decided to continuously do these silk presses. No one even knows I'm 11mths post unless I tell them.
> 
> I was doing them every 2 weeks but I'm thinking every 3 weeks is suitable as well.
> 
> My hair is returning back to normal. The less I manipulate it, the healthier it is. I'm barely shedding too.


@Beamodel , how and what you use on your hair not to wash 3 weeks? i'm trying to reduce my washing to preserve my hair colors but i workout hard and my head itches if i don't wash it.


----------



## Ltown

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Ltown
> 
> How did it turned out?


@IDareT'sHair , my flat irons alwyas turn out great it just don't last because i workout 5 days a week. .


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Ltown

What's your secret to a successful blow-dry and Flat Iron.


----------



## Ltown

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Ltown
> 
> What's your secret to a successful blow-dry and Flat Iron.


@IDareT'sHair, tension and chase comb or brush during the blow dry and flatiron. i usually just use 375 degrees for flat iron and i swear for me the creme press.


----------



## Beamodel

Ltown said:


> @Beamodel , how and what you use on your hair not to wash 3 weeks? i'm trying to reduce my washing to preserve my hair colors but i workout hard and my head itches if i don't wash it.



@Ltown 

I used Jakeala's flaxseed spray, APB refresher spray as bases each night. Used SSI cranberry cream and sealed with Jakeala's parfait or Sarenzo chocolate butter. 

My scalp wasn't itchy either but I had used the silk element scalp treatment too. So maybe that helped me prolong my wash to three weeks. 

I don't cowash either. I use shampoo (KeraCare hydrating detangling poo).


----------



## Beamodel

@Froreal3 

Yes hunni sugar cookie crunch smells like Vatika frosting. That scent has bed. Placed on my top list for APB. 

I'm sorry about your heat damage and having to cut your hair. I recently cut 3 inches off myself but my hair feels and look so much better.


----------



## Froreal3

@Beamodel I cut two inches prior to the heat damage, but cut another inch after it because I needed it, not necessarily because I am taking the heat damage off. My hair does look and feel better since trimming though!

The sugar cookie crunch is in my cart right now! lol I have nine items in there. So far for Blk Friday I want:


*APB*

2 Leave in sprays (clean cotton and sugar cookie crunch)
3 Oils (Pearberry, Sugar cookie crunch, clean cotton)
2 body buttas (sugar cookie crunch, clean cotton, pearberry)
1 hair lotion (sugar cookie crunch)
1 soy body massage candle (vanilla pound cake)

*Komaza:*
1 Bountiful Mane
3 Protein Treatments

*Manetabolism 6 month supply
*
I already got the SD I wanted for Blk Friday. So unless she has another sale that's better that the recent 20% (which is the highest I've ever seen since her grand opening), I am done with SD for a minute.

I'm really feeling the strawberry lime oil from HQS. I love the scent.


----------



## myronnie

Has anyone noticed that Camille rose has pulled out of Aveyou and Curlmart? I can't find the algae renew at either!

Also, Bel nouvo increased their prices by 2 dollars


----------



## divachyk

Thank you @rileypak! Sorry for the delay @IDareT'sHair but @rileypak hooked you up.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

myronnie said:


> *Has anyone noticed that Camille rose has pulled out of Aveyou and Curlmart? I can't find the algae renew at either!
> 
> Also, Bel nouvo increased their prices by 2 dollars*



@myronnie

I just made a CR Cart on AveYou the other day?

http://www.aveyou.com/camillerose.aspx

Not happy about Bel Nouvo's price increase.  Although I don't buy a lot from them.


----------



## Beamodel

@Froreal3 

Nice list girly...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

divachyk said:


> *Sorry for the delay but hooked you up.*



@divachyk

I'd like to pick both of those up with a discount (of course)


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Beamodel

Do you have a BF list or are you skipping it altogether?  Or have you decided?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ltown said:


> i flat iron using the same tension/chase method but *i used old school ultra sheen satin creme press* as my moisturizer.



@Ltown

I have this (Yellow & White Jar).  I might try it with an electric pressing comb.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Beamodel
> 
> Do you have a BF list or are you skipping it altogether?  Or have you decided?



I'm only getting komaza protein. Prob like 2 or 3 bottles. But that's it. @IDareT'sHair


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel said:


> *I'm only getting komaza protein. Prob like 2 or 3 bottles. But that's it.*



@Beamodel

Not Bad


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My Kj Naturals came. (Forgot what I ordered) 

And I forget what else I'm waiting on?  Siamese Twists?


----------



## Brownie518

Hey, ladies. I'm sneaking in some time while at work...shhhh!! Nothing going on for me. I did order some N'joi Creations - herbal hairdress, Shealoe, and that beloved Tea rinse. I was looking at all my stuff and I don't need much BF...maybe some HTN and I do want to try some of the new SSI stuff. I'm GOOD with everything else. I can cruise into 2016 with what I got. 

Well...we'll see how good the sales are...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518 

Dang!  I hate I missed you.


----------



## divachyk

PJ Lovers, I need help IDing a product. I have this random sample of what looks and smells like chocolate chip cookie dough in my product fridge but I have no clue what it is or what vendor it belongs to. Anyone know?


----------



## Beamodel

Looks good enough to eat @divachyk 

Sorry I don't know what vendor it could be from though.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@divachyk

No Clue Gurl..

Calling @rileypak  she's good at stuff like this?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My N'Joi CreationS came today.  I hope she eventually starts offering more than 2oz jars.


----------



## divachyk

I thought about melting it and using it as a pre-poo and see what happens. Be my luck, I'll love it. @IDareT'sHair @Beamodel


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@divachyk Could it be a Shampoo Bar?


----------



## Beamodel

I felt pretty today...

Everyone kept telling me my hair looked beautiful today. All I did was my blow out & silk press too...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel said:


> *I felt pretty today...
> 
> Everyone kept telling me my hair looked beautiful today. All I did was my blow out & silk press too...*



@Beamodel

I'm sure You Did!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Pulled out: Mission:Condition's Buttercream in Blackberry Fizz it smells

I thought I was out of Buttercreme.  But ended up finding a jar in my stash.


----------



## flyygirlll2

@Beamodel I don't blame them You are doing a great job with pressing your hair and maintaining it. I'm not sure if I want to be straight haired natural. I still get annoyed with the time and energy it takes, but we'll see. 

@divachyk That looks good enough to eat! Lol. It looks like it might be a shampoo bar to me.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> My N'Joi CreationS came today.  I hope she eventually starts offering more than 2oz jars.



Hey T..mine shipped but didnt come yet.
I could use that Herbal Hairdress.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I've been having the 'itchies' since my wash day.  Trying to hold out until Wednesday to rewash.

I'm pretty sure it was Brown Butter Beauty's Babbasu DC'er. 

That's the only thing 'new' I've used and it has both Grapefruit Peel and Lime Oil in it which I just noticed right before using.


----------



## Beamodel

I was hoping that DC wouldn't irritate your scalp @IDareT'sHair 

@flyygirlll2 girl my hair was banging and swinging. If u do go fully natural, I will definitely be a straight haired natural. 

I will say this though, I only do my hair every 2-3 wks. But when it's time to press it, I'm like ugh.... I don't feel like it


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *Hey T..mine shipped but didnt come yet.
> I could use that Herbal Hairdress*.



@Brownie518

Hey Girlie!

I hope she gets back to offering 4oz Jars.  I don't like paying $9.00 for 2oz of product.

And you're right, some of her Herbal Hairdress would be right on time.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> I've been having the 'itchies' since my wash day.  Trying to hold out until Wednesday to rewash.
> 
> I'm pretty sure it was Brown Butter Beauty's Babbasu DC'er.
> 
> That's the only thing 'new' I've used and it has both Grapefruit Peel and Lime Oil in it which I just noticed right before using.



Oh, no!!


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> Hey Girlie!
> 
> I hope she gets back to offering 4oz Jars.  I don't like paying $9.00 for 2oz of product.
> 
> And you're right, some of her Herbal Hairdress would be right on time.



@IDareT'sHair

I used to tear up that Hairdress. That is just what my scalp needs right now, too.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> Pulled out: Mission:Condition's Buttercream in Blackberry Fizz it smells
> 
> I thought I was out of Buttercreme.  But ended up finding a jar in my stash.



That sounds good. I pulled mine out the other day. I needed that moisture stat!!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel said:


> *I was hoping that DC wouldn't irritate your scalp*
> 
> * girl my hair was banging and swinging. If u do go fully natural, I will definitely be a straight haired natural. *



@Beamodel

I was hoping so too.

But, my scalp has been itchly-irritated since I used it.

I know your hair was on fleek!

Not so sure if I'll ever relax again, so I'm team skrait-haired natural. 

Right now, my hair is loving this break from the chemicals.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *That sounds good. I pulled mine out the other day. I needed that moisture stat!!!*



@Brownie518

It smells so wonderful.  And I need that moisture too right now.

I'm just thankful that none of my products from her spoiled.

ETA:  I think I finally have my BF list all narrowed down.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518

Did you know SD's had a 1 hour 20% Flash Sale Saturday? 

I was so tempted to get x2 DH's but decided not to. Had a Cart made and errthang.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> Did you know SD's had a 1 hour 20% Flash Sale Saturday?
> 
> I was so tempted to get x2 DH's but decided not to. Had a Cart made and errthang.


 
Girl, I saw!! I was going to get some more Razz but I still have an unopened box of Razz and VS, 3 each, so I passed. She been having an awful lot of little sales, I've noticed.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> It smells so wonderful.  And I need that moisture too right now.
> 
> I'm just thankful that none of my products from her spoiled.
> 
> ETA:  I think I finally have my BF list all narrowed down.




What you gettin BF? I'll need more HTN Oil and Follicle Mist. I might also need more NG Irish Moss DC and that ACV Tea rinse stuff she has.


----------



## Brownie518

Beamodel said:


> I was hoping that DC wouldn't irritate your scalp @IDareT'sHair
> 
> @flyygirlll2* girl my hair was banging and swinging.* If u do go fully natural, I will definitely be a straight haired natural.
> 
> I will say this though, I only do my hair every 2-3 wks. But when it's time to press it, I'm like ugh.... I don't feel like it



That's right, B!!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *What you gettin BF?*



@Brownie518

Too much stuff to list.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *She been having an awful lot of little sales, I've noticed.*



@Brownie518


It looks like Nourish won't be back any time soon.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> 
> It looks like Nourish won't be back any time soon.




Yeah, I see it's not on the site anymore. I'm holding tight to that half a bottle I found a few weeks ago.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> Too much stuff to list.


----------



## Brownie518

Who makes that tingly oil??


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518 
And you know I don't need to be getting any of that stuff.

It will all boil down to % & shipping costs tho'


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518

Kj Naturals on ETSY


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> And you know I don't need to be getting any of that stuff.
> 
> It will all boil down to % & shipping costs tho'


@IDareT'sHair

Yeah, I might slip in a few thangs if the price is right...I just saw APBs new scent list so I'll have to try some of them now. 
I'm about to go check out that KJ Naturals...


----------



## MileHighDiva

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Beamodel
> 
> I was hoping so too.
> 
> But, my scalp has been itchly-irritated since I used it.
> 
> I know your hair was on fleek!
> 
> Not so sure if I'll ever relax again, so I'm team skrait-haired natural.
> 
> Right now, my hair is loving this break from the chemicals.



@IDareT'sHair, when and why did you stop relaxing?  I took a break and everything has changed.


----------



## divachyk

@IDareT'sHair @flyygirlll2, I pinched off a tad and it's a shampoo bar.


----------



## rileypak

@IDareT'sHair @divachyk 
I was going to say it looks like a shampoo bar or soap but you already figured it out


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> I've been having the 'itchies' since my wash day.  Trying to hold out until Wednesday to rewash.
> 
> I'm pretty sure it was Brown Butter Beauty's Babbasu DC'er.
> 
> That's the only thing 'new' I've used and it has both Grapefruit Peel and Lime Oil in it which I just noticed right before using.



@IDareT'sHair 
I had that problem when I used it too. I always forget that it has citrus oils in it. I hate that because I actually like its performance but it doesn't love my scalp


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

rileypak said:


> Anyone have experience with the Toni Daley wigs? I kinda want all three wigs...
> 
> Or can recommend good half wig alternatives to her wigs?


@rileypak  My sis bought the Janet for me. The shipping was fast and the wig is well made. I really wished it was a full wig but other than that I enjoy it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@divachyk

Ding! Ding! Ding!

It looks like Me, @flyygirlll2 @rileypak all correctly Identified the "Unknown Object"

Durn bunch of PJ's.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> *I had that problem when I used it too. I always forget that it has citrus oils in it. I hate that because I actually like its performance but it doesn't love my scalp*



@rileypak

Consistency and performance is definitely on point. 

It has the makings & the reviews as one of the great DC'er Treatments, however, my scalp has itched since.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

MileHighDiva said:


> *when and why did you stop relaxing?  I took a break and everything has changed*.



@MileHighDiva

I'm going on 14 months the 26th of this month.

I kept having random spots of breakage and was constantly babying one area or the next and I was always putting out some type of fire.

So, I just decided to give it a break for a minute and reassess my hair health/needs.

Little did I know, myself, @divachyk @flyygirlll2 and @Beamodel were all on the same path. 

Divachyk is exactly 10 weeks ahead of me, so I always go by where she is at to base my weeks.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I'm glad I was able to winnow down my BF list into something actually manageable. 

Now if these vendors cooperate with where I'm going, with their discounts & shipping it should be on.

I need to leave room for a few randoms (which is something I didn't do) but by the 26th it should be all together.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

@IDareT'sHair That's awesome. I'm hoping the sales will be epic as well.

My list has been revised after my little discovery . I'm hoping I can stick to my plan this time because I don't want to repeat that situation


----------



## divachyk

@MileHighDiva, my reasons for not relaxing has shifted over course of time. I'm at a point where I just don't want to. Things are going good and I don't miss the salon stress. I'm not eager to self-relax either so fast forward, I'm 70 weeks post.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *My list has been revised after my little discovery . I'm hoping I can stick to my plan this time because I don't want to repeat that situation*



@curlyhersheygirl


----------



## IDareT'sHair

divachyk said:


> * my reasons for not relaxing has shifted over course of time. I'm at a point where I just don't want to. Things are going good and I don't miss the salon stress. I'm not eager to self-relax either so fast forward, I'm 70 weeks post*.



@divachyk

 To this post.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

OT:
So, I was under the impression I only had x1 Jar of MHC Buttery Soy.  I had been scooping out small amounts putting it in a 2oz jar.

While digging around in my stash this a.m. I found out that I really had x2 Jars of MHC Buttery Soy and had been digging in both of them.

Now I have x2 open 1/2 jars which ticks me off because I hate having a bunch of stuff open and this would have been a great back-up especially since it's a Fall/Winter Staple.

So, I will eliminate this from my BF list and pick up another Type 4.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair said:


> @MileHighDiva
> 
> I'm going on 14 months the 26th of this month.
> 
> I kept having random spots of breakage and was constantly babying one area or the next and I was always putting out some type of fire.
> 
> So, I just decided to give it a break for a minute and reassess my hair health/needs.
> 
> Little did I know, myself, @divachyk @flyygirlll2 and @Beamodel were all on the same path.
> 
> Divachyk is exactly 10 weeks ahead of me, so I always go by where she is at to base my weeks.




Yup, I'm enjoying this journey so far. I'm 46 weeks post relaxer. December 19 will make one year post.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel said:


> *Yup, I'm enjoying this journey so far. I'm 46 weeks post relaxer. December 19 will make one year post*.



@Beamodel

YAY!

I Agree!  Things are good!


----------



## Beamodel

@IDareT'sHair 

Lol, I always enjoy your graphics.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel said:


> *Lol, I always enjoy your graphics.*



@Beamodel

......

Wonder what kind of Sale Komaza will have?  I know you were going to get their Protein Rx?

I only buy their Scalp Butter, but didn't see it the last time I looked on their site.

I use to have really nice Komaza stash and use to buy quite a bit there.

They went all 10% on me and I lost interest.  They use to offer better discounts.


----------



## Beamodel

@IDareT'sHair 

I don't think they will be more than 20% to be honest.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Beamodel

With my "purchase points" I could always get like a dolla' or two off the Scalp Butter (Fall/Winter Staple).

And then one year, they removed it completely and reformulated it. 

oooo I was 'Heated'....... 

Jenn probably thought I was 

I was digging around in my Fridge out in my garage this a.m. and found x2 Scalp Butters (so I really don't need any Komaza) this year.


----------



## chebaby

hello ladies
T 

i cut all my hair off again. not as short. its not quite sl when pulled so you know its shrunken past my ears. i was trying to get out all the color because that along with me not taking care of it just totally destroyed my hair.
so i picked up some shea moisture detangler from cvs. it looks the same texture as kc knot today but its heavier. today is second day hair and i slept wild last night and woke up to super lush juicy hair.  and since its been raining im sure that moisture in the air helped.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl

Have ya'll used up anything lately?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *i cut all my hair off again. not as short. its not quite sl when pulled so you know its shrunken past my ears. i was trying to get out all the color because that along with me not taking care of it just totally destroyed my hair.*
> so i picked up some shea moisture detangler from cvs. it looks the same texture as kc knot today but its heavier. today is second day hair and i slept wild last night and woke up to super lush juicy hair.  and since its been raining im sure that moisture in the air helped.



@chebaby

CLAWD....me and @curlyhersheygirl was just talmbout you this a.m. 

About how much we missed you

*cackles at shrunken past your ears*  You a mess. 

Where's past your ears?  Forehead?


----------



## chebaby

i also pulled out afroveda coconut conditioner and it is a hellava lot better than i remember from like 3 years ago. it made my hair sooooooo soft and 

ive been using this shampoo my dad purchased. its called amla something but you know its only like a drop of amla in it lol. and its the last ingredient. anyway its actually pretty good.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> 
> Have ya'll used up anything lately?


@IDareT'sHair We're close. By next week a few things will be done.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> CLAWD....me and @curlyhersheygirl was just talmbout you this a.m.
> 
> About how much we missed you
> 
> *cackles at shrunken past your ears*  You a mess.
> 
> *Where's past your ears?  Forehead?*



just about 

i miss yall too. ive just been so over my hair i didnt even want to talk about hair but now that i cut all the damage out im back to wanting to be a product junkie lol.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *its called amla something but you know its only like a drop of amla in it lol. and its the last ingredient*. anyway its actually pretty good.



@chebaby

at bolded.

Yeah, that AV Coconut Milk conditioner is thebomb.com.gov.net.edu


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> at bolded.
> 
> Yeah, that AV Coconut Milk conditioner is thebomb.com.gov.net.edu


she really stepped her game up  is she still in bidness? yall order from her lately?


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

I use to love that conditioner but had to move on because I couldn't deal with Mala and her issues.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> just about
> 
> i miss yall too. ive just been so over my hair i didnt even want to talk about hair but now that i cut all the damage out *im back to wanting to be a product junkie lol.*



@chebaby

"Back to Wanting????" Gurl, Hursh. 

That never goes away.  Me and Curly talked about that too.  How you was a Big Ol' PJ

We done talked you up!


----------



## chebaby

curlyhersheygirl said:


> I use to live that conditioner but had to move on because I couldn't deal with Mala and her issues.


does she still have issues  i may have to give her another chance


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> "Back to Wanting????" Gurl, Hursh.
> 
> That never goes away.  Me and Curly talked about that too.  How you was a Big Ol' PJ
> 
> We done talked you up!


girl i been dreaming about products but never go through with buying lol. i got a big lis for black friday though. i cant continue to walk around with dry ratty hair so i will be buying all the oyin and curl junkie.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

@chebaby I don't know. I haven't purchased from her in years.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *she really stepped her game up  is she still in bidness? yall order from her lately?*



@chebaby

She is still in bitness.  But I'm too scared to order from her directly. 

If I get anything it will be from Hattache.  I have the Moringa & Ginseng Detangler on my BF list.

Che, you are just in time to put together a BF List.  I definitely have Naturalista Juicy on my BF list.  You turned me on to that stuff.  Love it.




curlyhersheygirl said:


> *I use to love that conditioner but had to move on because I couldn't deal with Mala and her issues*.



@curlyhersheygirl

She had some really good R/O's like the Coconut one, the Neem one and I think she had a Goats Milk one that was also Great!

And my personal "Bae" Ashlii Amala DC'er


----------



## Ltown

@IDareT'sHair , i just love you a true PJ to heart! I'm PJ to several things as you already know hair, crafts, etc...   I can bet you don't need anything if you really did inventory.  Remember someone that was in this thread had a spreadsheet, i did that years ago but that was on my initial natural journey.  i'm a little controlled now that i know whats work.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> girl i been dreaming about products but never go through with buying lol. i got a big lis for black friday though. *i cant continue to walk around with dry ratty hair* so i will be buying all the oyin and curl junkie.



@chebaby

I'm sure your Hair looks fine.  All Ear shrunk up & stuff!....  Lawd...that worries me.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ltown said:


> *I can bet you don't need anything if you really did inventory.  Remember someone that was in this thread had a spreadsheet, i did that years ago but that was on my initial natural journey.  i'm a little controlled now that i know whats work*.



@Ltown

Yep.  @divachyk had the Excel Spreadsheet of her Inventory. 

I keeps mine all in my Head.

I did find a couple things this morning I didn't realize I had. 

Actually just back-ups.  I thought I was down to one but actually had two.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *does she still have issues  i may have to give her another chance*



@chebaby

If I get anything from her, it will be from Hattache, Pampered & Twisted or somebody else.

I would like to pick up a Moringa & Ginseng Detangler from this line.  It's actually on my BF List.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

That Monthly: "What products will you use this month" is helping me stay a little more focused and my stash doesn't feel as overwhelming (for some strange reason)


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> She is still in bitness.  But I'm too scared to order from her directly.
> 
> If I get anything it will be from Hattache.  I have the Moringa & Ginseng Detangler on my BF list.
> 
> Che, you are just in time to put together a BF List.  I definitely have Naturalista Juicy on my BF list.  You turned me on to that stuff.  Love it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @curlyhersheygirl
> 
> She had some really good R/O's like the Coconut one, the Neem one and I think she had a Goats Milk one that was also Great!
> 
> And my personal *"Bae" Ashlii Amala DC'er*


  omg that stuff was awesome.

i remembe the first coconut conditioner sucked lol. it was milky white but not creamy hair all and way tacky on the hair. but this stuff here  its awesome. and i like that its thin, i dont always go for super thick conditioners.

my bf list:

liter curly junkie rehab
curly junkie smoothing conditioner
curl junkie smoothing lotion
liter oyin honey hemp
oyin dew (gonna see if he still big daddy dew)
oyin berry pomade
another bottler of shea moisture detangler
a bunch of bottles of trader joes nourish spa since its cheap lol.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> If I get anything from her, it will be from Hattache, Pampered & Twisted or somebody else.
> 
> I would like to pick up a Moringa & Ginseng Detangler from this line.  It's actually on my BF List.


well i think ill leave her alone lol. it sucks that that other online store we liked is out of business. i dont even remember the name but it was based in atl i think. they had a bunch of AV stuff.


----------



## chebaby

sage..........thats the name


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> I'm sure your Hair looks fine.  All Ear shrunk up & stuff!....  Lawd...that worries me.


lol now it does cause i chopped off the rat nest  but really  it was bad  
when i think about it im like well wth did i think was gonna happen when i colored my hair 2 or 3 times back to back and then stopped co washing


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *my bf list:
> 
> liter curly junkie rehab
> curly junkie smoothing conditioner
> curl junkie smoothing lotion
> liter oyin honey hemp
> oyin dew (gonna see if he still big daddy dew)
> oyin berry pomade
> another bottler of shea moisture detangler
> a bunch of bottles of trader joes nourish spa since its cheap lol.*



@chebaby

Very Nice list! 

My list is too long to post.

I Agree about AV's Coconut Milk Conditioner. 

She should have never discontinued her R/O's.  I think the only one she kept around is the Coconut Milk one.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *sage..........thats the name*



@chebaby

I can't remember if Sage stopped selling on-line or what?  I never hear about them any more hardly.

Now it's Hattache, Pampered & Twisted, Curlmart, Tendrils and Curls, AveYou, Lioux, Monique's Natural Hair Boutique.....and places like that.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Very Nice list!
> 
> *My list is too long to post.*
> 
> I Agree about AV's Coconut Milk Conditioner.
> 
> She should have never discontinued her R/O's.  I think the only one she kept around is the Coconut Milk one.


no such thing lol.

put me on to the stuff ive been missing. i know there has to be some new brands out i dont know about. whats the new good stuff?


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> I can't remember if Sage stopped selling on-line or what?  I never hear about them any more hardly.
> 
> Now it's Hattache, *Pampered & Twisted*, Curlmart, *Tendrils and Curls, *AveYou, *Lioux, Monique's Natural Hair Boutique*.....and places like that.


i have to check them out.
i forgot all about aveyou. but i bet they still aint never been the same since that one flash sale


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *when i think about it im like well wth did i think was gonna happen when i colored my hair 2 or 3 times back to back and then stopped co washing *



@chebaby

 + =


----------



## chebaby

i also found an old denman brush in my bathroom. so i cleaned it and used it after i cut my hair. it was amazing. i havent detangled my hair with a brush or comb in years.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> + =


lol T, and i swear i use to question myself like "why is my hair so different? i dont know whats wrong"


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@chebaby  Only For You

Soultanicals:
x2-3 Curl Conditioning Cream
Hairveda:
x3 Whipped Clouds
Claudie's
Ends Insurance
Salve
Qhemet Biologics
abcdefg Butter
Amala & Heavy Cream
Coco Tree Detangling Ghee
Burdock Root
MHC:
Type 4 Hair Cream
Purabody Naturals
x2 Mango Tea Scalp Butter
x2 Murumuru Lotion
Darcy's Botanicals
x2 Eucalyptus & Mint Scalp Butter
x1 16oz Pumpkin Seed Conditioner
Naturalista
Juicy Leave-In
Afroveda:
Moringa & Ginseng
SheScentIt:
Okra Winfrey
Seyani Butter
Avocado Conditioner
Donna Marie:
x2 Super Butter Cream
Cathy Howse
Liter of Ultra Black Hair

Didn't include ETSY  Vendors


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@chebaby

I can get mostly everything from Hattache and/or Pampered & Twisted

ETA:  Most of my 'mess' are back ups.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby  Only For You
> 
> Soultanicals:
> x2-3 Curl Conditioning Cream
> Hairveda:
> x3 Whipped Clouds
> Claudie's
> Ends Insurance
> Salve
> Qhemet Biologics
> abcdefg Butter
> Amala & Heavy Cream
> Coco Tree Detangling Ghee
> Burdock Root
> MHC:
> Type 4 Hair Cream
> Purabody Naturals
> x2 Mango Tea Scalp Butter
> x2 Murumuru Lotion
> Darcy's Botanicals
> x2 Eucalyptus & Mint Scalp Butter
> x1 16oz Pumpkin Seed Conditioner
> Naturalista
> Juicy Leave-In
> Afroveda:
> Moringa & Ginseng
> SheScentIt:
> Okra Winfrey
> Seyani Butter
> Avocado Conditioner
> Donna Marie:
> x2 Super Butter Cream
> Cathy Howse
> Liter of Ultra Black Hair
> 
> Didn't include ETSY  Vendors


great list. i forgot all about Shescentit. i want some of that too


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> I can get mostly everything from *Hattache and/or Pampered & Twisted*
> 
> ETA:  Most of my 'mess' are back ups.


i miss "back ups". lol

im going to check out the bolded.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby  Only For You
> 
> Soultanicals:
> x2-3 Curl Conditioning Cream
> Hairveda:
> x3 Whipped Clouds
> Claudie's
> Ends Insurance
> Salve
> Qhemet Biologics
> abcdefg Butter
> Amala & Heavy Cream
> Coco Tree Detangling Ghee
> Burdock Root
> MHC:
> Type 4 Hair Cream
> Purabody Naturals
> x2 Mango Tea Scalp Butter
> x2 Murumuru Lotion
> Darcy's Botanicals
> x2 Eucalyptus & Mint Scalp Butter
> x1 16oz Pumpkin Seed Conditioner
> Naturalista
> Juicy Leave-In
> Afroveda:
> Moringa & Ginseng
> SheScentIt:
> Okra Winfrey
> Seyani Butter
> Avocado Conditioner
> Donna Marie:
> x2 Super Butter Cream
> Cathy Howse
> Liter of Ultra Black Hair
> 
> Didn't include ETSY  Vendors



...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *great list. i forgot all about Shescentit. i want some of that too *





chebaby said:


> *i miss "back ups". lol*



@chebaby

Yeah, SSI has came out with a bunch of new products.  But I listed old tried & trues. 

Gurl....You got to get back on the back-up tip!


Brownie518 said:


> ...



@Brownie518

You know I didn't want to post that list. 

I only did it because Che ran back up in here!

Not to mention I didn't even list: Siamese Twist, N'Joi, APB and other ETSY Sellers


----------



## chebaby

chello 
so i got good third day hair today. still nice and soft. im going to co wash tomorrow. 

i want to oil my hair tonight but i just got new pillows lol and since i no longer have a scarf or bonnet i dont want to mess them up. maybe ill oil an hour before co washing tomorrow

i think the left side of my hair is about a half inch longer than the right. i might need to trim that side. actually i think both sides are the same but the left side hangs more


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> *Yeah, SSI has came out with a bunch of new products. * But I listed old tried & trues.
> 
> Gurl....You got to get back on the back-up tip!
> 
> 
> @Brownie518
> 
> You know I didn't want to post that list.
> 
> I only did it because Che ran back up in here!
> 
> Not to mention I didn't even list: Siamese Twist, N'Joi, APB and other ETSY Sellers


im off to look  now.

thanx for posting the list. i needed a good read


----------



## chebaby

i have 2 avocado conditioners and 1 okra in my cart


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *i have 2 avocado conditioners and 1 okra in my cart *



@chebaby 
Not interested in any of the new stuff?  Seems like you would wanna try out some new SSI?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *i think the left side of my hair is about a half inch longer than the right. i might need to trim that side. actually i think both sides are the same but the left side hangs more *



@chebaby

Look here Ear Shrunk.....

Put the Scissors Down!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Lovin' Naturelle Grow's Cleansing Conditioners.  Tonight I'm using Asian Pear.

NG is on my _Honorable Mention _BF list, but they might get a little come-uppance.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Beamodel

Used: Jessicurl Deep Treatment tonight and thought of you!


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Look here Ear Shrunk.....
> 
> Put the Scissors Down!


lmmfao at ear shrunk


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> Not interested in any of the new stuff?  Seems like you would wanna try out some new SSI?


i saw a green tea something or another that sounded good. but her leave ins usually sucked  which is why i was surprised i loved the cranberry one.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Beamodel
> 
> Used: Jessicurl Deep Treatment tonight and thought of you!


jessicurl is dope. forgot about that too shea 

and jane carter. maybe ill stop by whole foods.......


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> lmmfao at *ear shrunk*



@chebaby

Well.....That's what you said.



chebaby said:


> i saw a green tea something or another that sounded good. but her leave ins usually sucked  *which is why i was surprised i loved the cranberry one.*



@chebaby

The Cranberry one gets really, really good reviews. 

I wonder how it compares with Camille Rose Cranberry?  They have that at AveYou.  I think we had it before when CR had their own site.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *jessicurl is dope. forgot about that too shea*
> 
> and jane carter. maybe ill stop by whole foods.......



@chebaby

I love Jessicurl.

Beweave it or not, I am on my last & final Jar of Weekly Deep Rx (Jar). 

You know now it comes in a bottle.

I have a Liter of Shealoe to for cowashing.  I need to get to that.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Well.....That's what you said.
> 
> 
> 
> @chebaby
> 
> The Cranberry one gets really, really good reviews.
> 
> I wonder how it compares with Camille Rose Cranberry?  They have that at AveYou.  I think we had it before when CR had their own site.


its the best leave in shes ever made  for a while i was thinking she needs to stick to rinse outs.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@chebaby

I'm ticked I am almost finished with my Naturalista Juicy!  I have a small corner left.

That is a definite repurchase.  Siamese Twists Sweet Potatoe Hair Crème is a very close 2nd.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> I love Jessicurl.
> 
> *Beweave it or not, I am on my last & final Jar of Weekly Deep Rx (Jar)*.
> 
> You know now it comes in a bottle.
> 
> I have a Liter of Shealoe to for cowashing.  I need to get to that.


NOT YOU lol.

why would she put it in a bottle 
did the ingredients change?


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> I'm ticked I am almost finished with my Naturalista Juicy!  I have a small corner left.
> 
> That is a definite repurchase.  Siamese Twists Sweet Potatoe Hair Crème is a very close 2nd.


juicy is amazing  ill have to check out the bolded.
and i love the smell of juicy


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *its the best leave in shes ever made  for a while i was thinking she needs to stick to rinse outs.*



I kinda like Coco Crème Leave-In.  

I hated that Tahitian Mist Spritz.  She needs her B-hind whipped for that one.

That mess was horrible.

The R/O's are good.  I ended up really liking the Papaya one.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@chebaby

I have a jar of Banana Brule and a jar of Fortifying. 

She has a new one (Curl Moist) haven't tried it.

The Riche tore up my scalp.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *juicy is amazing  ill have to check out the bolded.
> and i love the smell of juicy*



@chebaby

Yep. 

Both the Juicy and Siamese Twist Sweet Potatoe Hair Crème is excellent!


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> I have a jar of Banana Brule and a jar of Fortifying.
> 
> She has a new one (Curl Moist) haven't tried it.
> 
> The Riche tore up my scalp.


banana use to be my joint. way back when i was transitioning and i think at the beginning of my natural hair journey. i was using it as an over night treatment.

i liked the riche  and the smell. 

alikay naturals has an AWESOME deep conditioner. next time im in target im going to pick it up.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> I kinda like Coco Crème Leave-In.
> 
> I hated that Tahitian Mist Spritz.  *She needs her B-hind whipped for that one*.
> 
> That mess was horrible.
> 
> The R/O's are good.  I ended up really liking the Papaya one.


----------



## chebaby

hey T have you tried that kreyol company sold on hattache? im looking at it now


----------



## chebaby

dude hattache got some good stuff ive never heard of


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *banana use to be my joint. way back when i was transitioning and i think at the beginning of my natural hair journey. i was using it as an over night treatment.*
> 
> i liked the riche  and the smell.
> 
> *alikay naturals has an AWESOME deep conditioner. next time im in target im going to pick it up.*



@chebaby

Thanks for the tip on the Banana Brule. 

I'll hafta' try it that way.  I have that Alikay Sage & Honey DC'er.  I still haven't tried it yet.



chebaby said:


>


@chebaby

That Tahitian Mist Spritz was the worst.  She know she need to discontinue that joint.



chebaby said:


> *hey T have you tried that kreyol company sold on hattache? im looking at it now*



@chebaby

You know we have! 

I only bought the Haitian Black Castor Oil.  I know @Brownie518 bought something from them too.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *dude hattache got some good stuff ive never heard of*



@chebaby

Hattache is Great!  Super-in-a Hurrah Fast Shipping Too!

It is that F-A-S-T

Don't forget to look at Pampered & Twisted too.  She's a member here.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Thanks for the tip on the Banana Brule.
> 
> I'll hafta' try it that way.  I have that Alikay Sage & Honey DC'er.  I still haven't tried it yet.
> 
> 
> @chebaby
> 
> That Tahitian Mist Spritz was the worst.  She know she need to discontinue that joint.
> 
> 
> 
> @chebaby
> 
> You know we have!
> 
> I only bought the Haitian Black Castor Oil.  I know @Brownie518 bought something from them too.


brownie need to come in and give me some reviews. lol

where i been????? everything on this website looks good.  i dont like that there is no "brand" button though. i just want to see all the brands they have.

shoot i may not be able to wait until BF to place an order. 

SSI got a couple of things she needs to discontinue. starting with that barruti stuff


----------



## chebaby

when did anita grant come out with a co wash????!???


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> brownie need to come in and give me some reviews. lol
> 
> where i been????? everything on this website looks good. * i dont like that there is no "brand" button though. i just want to see all the brands they have.*



@chebaby

Go all the way up to the left corner and click BROWSE/SEARCH and it brings up all the brands.  I was confused by that too at first.

http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=1&cad=rja&uact=8&ved=0CB4QFjAAahUKEwi9_Pi45YnJAhUI8z4KHdhGDoU&url=http://hattache.com/&usg=AFQjCNFR_QGkVcRiEzvpoEN8CoOq6lDEzQ&sig2=HLzlDutS_4QJ-JvXega0SA


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@chebaby

Go to Browse/Search and then It will say: "Shop By Vendor"


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Go to Browse/Search and then It will say: "Shop By Vendor"


thank you. i was lost lol.

this website is awesome


----------



## IDareT'sHair

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Hattache is Great!  Super-in-a Hurrah Fast Shipping Too!
> 
> It is that F-A-S-T
> 
> *Don't forget to look at Pampered & Twisted too.  She's a member here.*



@chebaby


chebaby said:


> *when did anita grant come out with a co wash????!???*



@chebaby

Didn't know she had one?  I really never look at her stuff, because it is such some quanitites.

I'd use up a Whole jar in one Scoop!  

Someone....., either Hattache or Pampered & Twisted sent me a 1 oz bottle of her Sapote Oil with my order.  It was very nice.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Beamodel
> 
> Used: Jessicurl Deep Treatment tonight and thought of you!



I think I have two bottles of it. I love that stuff. I can't wait to see how it responds in all this natural hair I got now. I've been trying to use up SD, HV & BM dc's first.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel said:


> *I think I have two bottles of it. I love that stuff. I can't wait to see how it responds in all this natural hair I got now. *



@Beamodel

It's just as wonderful as ever. 

I have a bottle I got off the Exchange.  But this is my last Jar.  I had to use it before it went bad (for real).

I would love to have a Liter.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> 
> @chebaby
> 
> Didn't know she had one?  I really never look at her stuff, because it is such some quanitites.
> 
> I'd use up a Whole jar in one Scoop!
> 
> Someone....., either Hattache or Pampered & Twisted sent me a 1 oz bottle of her Sapote Oil with my order.  It was very nice.


yea i remember after the hype dying down not really paying attention to anita grant stuff. all her stuff was sample size lol.

im going to check out pampered and twisted too


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> yea i remember after the hype dying down not really paying attention to anita grant stuff. all her stuff was sample size lol.
> 
> *im going to check out pampered and twisted too *



@chebaby

Excellent & Fast Shipping Too!

Technically:  I could get my entire BF list from Hattache and Pampered & Twisted with the exception of the ETSY Folks.

Yeah, them little itty-bitty AG jars were not the business.

Speaking of Alikay - I'm currently using "Knots Be Gone" Detangler.  Gets the job done.

Did you ever get the Avocado DC'er?  I've been curious about that one.  I know we both had Sage & Honey.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Excellent & Fast Shipping Too!
> 
> Technically:  I could get my entire BF list from Hattache and Pampered & Twisted with the exception of the ETSY Folks.
> 
> Yeah, them little itty-bitty AG jars were not the business.
> 
> Speaking of Alikay - I'm currently using "Knots Be Gone" Detangler.  Gets the job done.
> 
> Did you ever get the Avocado DC'er?  I've been curious about that one.  I know we both had Sage & Honey.


im on hattache going crazy lol. im looking at the powders like damn i havent used any powders or herbs in forever, and i never used tea but since anita grant has the tea bags im looking at that too.

no i never tried her avocado conditioner. didnt like how it was blue, reminded me of eco styler gel lol. but it might be just as good as the other conditioner.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *no i never tried her avocado conditioner. didnt like how it was blue, reminded me of eco styler gel lol. but it might be just as good as the other conditioner*.



@chebaby

Funny you should say that?

The Color turned me off too!  Something about it doesn't look right.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Funny you should say that?
> 
> The Color turned me off too!  Something about it doesn't look right.


yea i dont like the color


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *yea i dont like the color*



@chebaby
Nah...me either. 

Lawd we some Crazy PJ's!.....

Would you use it if it was Free??????

Yeah.....I probably would too!


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> Nah...me either.
> 
> Lawd we some Crazy PJ's!.....
> 
> Would you use it if it was Free??????
> 
> Yeah.....I probably would too!


yea i would 

i had a few other things by her though i didnt like them. i think she was just lucky in creating that good conditioner and that custard stuff she has  everything else i tried sucked,


----------



## chebaby

so far i have in my hattache cart

 SSI avocado
blue roze chair hair tea
blue roze pumpkin puree
darcys pumpkin conditioner (  )
soultanicals cant believe its knot kokoa


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *so far i have in my hattache cart
> 
> SSI avocado
> blue roze chair hair tea
> blue roze pumpkin puree
> darcys pumpkin conditioner (  )
> soultanicals cant believe its knot kokoa*



@chebaby

Nice list! 

I heard BlueRoze changed a lot of things.  I haven't bought from her in a while, since she came out with new labels etc.....

I know there was another thread where folks were talmbout some of the things had been reformulated.

I still have original.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> yea i would
> 
> *i had a few other things by her though i didnt like them.* i think she was just lucky in creating that good conditioner and that custard stuff she has  *everything else i tried sucked,*



@chebaby

Yeah.....that's what I heard.

I always wondered about the Cowash and a couple other items.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@chebaby

*cough* Looking at your list, mine is definitely out of control......


----------



## chebaby

blue roze, bell nuevo(or whatever) and there are two others ive never used that sounds good. one of them is like $40 for 8oz  not even on my best day am i buying that lol.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@chebaby

Bel Nouvo is great!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Picked Up:
x3 HV Whipped Clouds (can scratch HV off my BF list).  I think this is all I wanted from HV


----------



## MileHighDiva

@IDareT'sHair, is P&T having a BF and/or CM sale?


----------



## SimJam

Oh my .... is this thread really still going strong !!!!

Hay yallllll


----------



## IDareT'sHair

MileHighDiva said:


> *is P&T having a BF and/or CM sale?*



@MileHighDiva

She said she would know something by 11/09.  I haven't checked back with her. 

Maybe I'll shoot them a quick e-mail.


----------



## Prettymetty

My son emptied a whole jar of Kerastase Chroma Riche so I'm going to replace it.

I also want to try Kerastase Maskeratine since I am all out of Keracare Humecto.


----------



## Beamodel

Good evening my beauties


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel said:


> *Good evening my beauties*



@Beamodel

Hey Ms. Silky-Silk-Silk-Silk....


----------



## Beamodel

@IDareT'sHair 

Lol. I'm so in love with my hair now. Especially since I had cut those few inches off. Plus the "natural" parts are amazing


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Beamodel

How's the Silk-Press holding up?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel said:


> *Lol. I'm so in love with my hair now. Especially since I had cut those few inches off. Plus the "natural" parts are amazing*



@Beamodel

That is so great!......


----------



## chebaby

chello ladies

so i placed an order with hattache last night.
i ended up getting SSI avocado, SSI okra, Beija flor marajuka milk or whatever (how do they come up with these names lol) and two other things i cant remember.

i also got like 4th day hair today  but tomorrow i will co wash.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *chello ladies
> 
> so i placed an order with hattache last night.
> i ended up getting SSI avocado, SSI okra, Beija flor marajuka milk or whatever (how do they come up with these names lol) and two other things i cant remember.
> 
> i also got like 4th day hair today  but tomorrow i will co wash.*



@chebaby


Nice Mini-Haul!


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Beamodel
> 
> How's the Silk-Press holding up?


 So far so good.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> 
> Nice Mini-Haul!


thanx lady
i didnt want to get too much before BF but i was tempted. and it already shipped too.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *and it already shipped too*.



@chebaby

Told You!  Girl, that don't play.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Told You!  Girl, that don't play.


they really dont cause i ordered at like 2 or 3 AM and it shipped just a few hours later.


----------



## chebaby

so i co washed today with AV coconut  then used shea moisture shea butter detangler. im really loving that stuff.

is anybody else obsessed with starbucks and their cups???? its a new obsession of mine.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Hey Che! 

@chebaby

Finished a nice scalp massage with Kj Naturals "Tingle" Oil *my new favorite oil of 2015*


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> Hey Che!
> 
> @chebaby
> 
> Finished a nice scalp massage with Kj Naturals "Tingle" Oil *my new favorite oil of 2015*


hey T 
i bet that massage felt good. 

my hair is already dry and it doesnt feel as great as it did the first time i used the shea moisture. i should have known, the first ingredient is Glycerin and its cold today so......


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *hey T *
> 
> *my hair is already dry and it doesnt feel as great as it did the first time i used the shea moisture. i should have known, the first ingredient is Glycerin and its cold today so......*



@chebaby

Girl......You might as well have used Dr. Miracles.......


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Girl......You might as well have used Dr. Miracles.......


i been gone for a minute, let me make my mistakes like a newbie  im in training wheels again. lmao


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *i been gone for a minute, let me make my mistakes like a newbie  im in training wheels again. lmao*



@chebaby

= Training Wheels


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> = Training Wheels


girl its a mess. im looking at the weather on my phone like yep, its gonna be bad hair day tomorrow too  oh well.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@chebaby

What are you using to DC with these days?


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> What are you using to DC with these days?


i havent deep conditioned in forever cause i havent had any lol. ive just been co washing. but sunday if i dont go out i will probably deep condition under a plastic cap for most of the day. i dont know what i will use though.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *i havent deep conditioned in forever cause i havent had any lol. ive just been co washing. but sunday if i dont go out i will probably deep condition under a plastic cap for most of the day. i dont know what i will use though.*



@chebaby
An all day DC Session - sounds 

ETA:  Imma use Jessicurl Deep Treatment under my Steamer tomorrow.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@rileypak


----------



## rileypak

@IDareT'sHair 
Hey Ms. T!  Hope you had a good week 

Have you used used Naturalista Cosmetics - Juicy Elixir Moisturizer & Detangler before?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@rileypak

Just the Naturalista Juicy Leave-In (in the Jar).  I heard the Detangler is great.

All that stuff is _pricey_.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak
> 
> Just the Naturalista Juicy Leave-In (in the Jar).  I heard the *Detangler is great.*
> 
> All that stuff is _pricey_.



@rileypak

I meant the Juicy Elixir.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@rileypak

My Siamese Twists is being returned to Siamese by the P.O.   I told her she might as well wait until BF to resend it.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> An all day DC Session - sounds
> 
> ETA:  Imma use Jessicurl Deep Treatment under my Steamer tomorrow.


yea my hair could use it 
i might use that obia naturals, that sounds good.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Lawd Geezus   Got my HV Shipping Notice yesterday!

Much Love to the Hairveda Team!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak
> 
> I meant the Juicy Elixir.




@rileypak

Are you getting any Naturalista?   I am definitely getting the L-I *at least right now it's on my list*


----------



## rileypak

@IDareT'sHair
If I could find an ingredient list I may consider putting the detangler in the undecided list.

My BF list is below...for now 
Probably get as much as possible from Hattache, CurlMart, T&C, or P&T for simplicity unless vendor sales are better.

_Silk Dreams_
Shea What Deux x4
Wheat Germ Butter Conditioner x2

_Bee Mine_
Moisturizing DEEP Conditioner x3 (of the 16oz jars)

_Mielle Organics_
Babassu Oil and Mint Deep Conditioning Protein/Moisture Replenisher x3
White Peony Ultra Moisturizing Leave in Conditioner x4

_My Honey Child_
Sophia's Old Fashioned Hair Grease
Type 4 Creme

_Komaza Care_
Pona Hair and Scalp Treatment x3

_Ulta_
Redken Hair Cleansing Creme

*UNDECIDED*
_CurLUXE Naturals_: Sweet Almond Moisturizing Leave-In Conditioner 
_Bee Mine_: Bee Lovely Moisturizing Daily Conditioner
_Silk Dreams_: Avocado Pudding Silky Conditioning Cream x2
_Siamese Twists_: Pomegranate Black Seed Hair Creme, Olive Bhringraj Cream, Ultimate ButterCreme, Pracaxi Peach Buttercreme


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@rileypak

You shole know how to get down!.....

I had to study that list to make sure I'm not forgetting anything

Nice list!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@rileypak

What does Mielle's White Peony smell like?  I shied away from it, because I hate 'Florals', although this gets great reviews.

I did love everything I tried from this Line.

ETA:  Thanks for the reminder....Lemme email P&T


----------



## IDareT'sHair

emailed: Pampered & Twisted and Hattache!

#noshame in the Black Friday Hair Game


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Siamese Twists said:

Her BF Plans are not yet 'set in stone' If she does decide to have one, it will more than likely be a Pre-Order Sale with a wait time.

Wanted to let you know, in advance, in case any of you have Siamese Twists on your BF List.  I know I do.

Will also be looking at Plan B (just in case).

I may have had x1-x2 new items on my list, but everything else was back-ups to stuff I already had.  With the Exception of Sweet Potatoe.

I will go ahead and pick that up (probably) either way.


----------



## Beamodel

I feel like washing my hair. Only because I "oiled" my scalp last night with a sulfur mix. I never oil my scalp. I'm not consistent with stuff like that. 

Now my banging swinging hair feels blah. But I don't feel like pressing it all over again. 

I guess it will be in a ponytail for the next week then :-(


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel said:


> *I feel like washing my hair. Only because I "oiled" my scalp last night with a sulfur mix. I never oil my scalp. I'm not consistent with stuff like that.
> 
> Now my banging swinging hair feels blah. But I don't feel like pressing it all over again. *



@Beamodel

Oh No.....Not the Bangin' Swangin' Flowin' Glowin' Silky-Silk!


----------



## Beamodel

@IDareT'sHair 

lol yup. I messed it up by oiling my scalp lol


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@divachyk @rileypak

Loux has free shipping, so I bought: Bel Nouvo Red Velvet Quench Butter and the Sweet Potato.


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak
> 
> What does Mielle's White Peony smell like?  I shied away from it, because I hate 'Florals', although this gets great reviews.
> I did love everything I tried from this Line.



@IDareT'sHair 
I think it smells faintly like coconut actually. I don't smell strong floral anything in it. I'll be sure to check the scent once it gets to room temp and let you know.

I've loved the three items I tried from the line (DC, LI, moisturizer). I consider the DC and LI to be staples, especially the LI. The moisturizer is nice; I just tend to get lazy with the M&S so it doesn't see as much action.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@rileypak

I went back & snatched up the Bel Nouvo's Sweet Potato Hair Souffle Quench Moisture Butter

Thanks for the review on Mielle's Peony.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@rileypak

And the List Narrows.....


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Used Up:
x1 Mission:Condition Buttercreme in Blackberry Fizz (no back-ups)


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I already have Shipping # for Loux (Bel Nouvo's Butters)

ETA:  I heard back from Hattache.  They are "Preparing" for BF


----------



## rileypak

@IDareT'sHair 

You are on it Ms.T! 
I'm hoping some of the all-in-one shops grace us with 25% and higher discounts this BF. Probably wishful thinking but a girl can dream...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@rileypak

Yep 25% would be great.  I would prefer thurrty tho'


----------



## divachyk

IDareT'sHair said:


> @divachyk @rileypak
> 
> Loux has free shipping, so I bought: Bel Nouvo Red Velvet Quench Butter


Please let me know your thoughts when you use it. @IDareT'sHair


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@divachyk

I picked up both Bel Nouvo Moisture Quench Butters (Red Velvet and Sweet Potato).

I also removed x2 items from my BF List.  Bel Nouvo was Honorable Mention on my list.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

IDareT'sHair said:


> *Lawd Geezus   Got my HV Shipping Notice yesterday!
> 
> Much Love to the Hairveda Team!*



My HV is in the City.  I will probably get it tomorrow.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Beamodel

Are you getting Paul Mitchell Super Skinny Serum?  

I was thinking about getting it or at least the Sally GVP Version of it to help me with Blow-Frying.

I could probably get away with the Sally version, because I will probably only use it x1 per month or x1 every other month.


----------



## Froreal3

Ahhh, my scalp feels so good after a nice shampoo, dc, and moisturizing session. 

Pulled out my MYHC Buttery Soy. I might want to get another just to have on hand. I want to try Type 4 now as well thanks to the musings of @IDareT'sHair in that other thread. I have tried Sophia's Hair Grease. That's a nice grease too.

I need some more HV Almond Glaze. I think I will hit up Hattache in addition to APB this Blk Friday.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Froreal3
It seems Type 4 is getting mad reviews compared to Buttery Soy (which is a Fall/Winter Staple), so I decided to give it a try *cough* you know, strictly for _research purposes._

I know I'll keep Buttery Soy on hand as a staple though.

I like Sophia's too, but think I might like CR Ajani a little better.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Froreal3 
What's all on your Hattache list?


----------



## Froreal3

I keep deleting things, but right now it's:

Soultanicals Knot Butta original (I loved this)
MYHC Type 4
2 HV Almond Glaze
1 HV Avosoya
1 HV Shikakai

Clearly all of these are oils and buttas.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Beamodel
> 
> Are you getting Paul Mitchell Super Skinny Serum?
> 
> I was thinking about getting it or at least the Sally GVP Version of it to help me with Blow-Frying.
> 
> I could probably get away with the Sally version, because I will probably only use it x1 per month or x1 every other month.



I'm gonna get the GVP version of it. If I like that, then I will but the real one.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Beamodel

Do you know how much the GVP Version is by chance?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Froreal3 said:


> *I keep deleting things, but right now it's:
> 
> Soultanicals Knot Butta original (I loved this)
> MYHC Type 4
> 2 HV Almond Glaze
> 1 HV Avosoya
> 1 HV Shikakai
> 
> Clearly all of these are oils and buttas. *



@Froreal3

Nice List.  I keep deleting.  But I keep adding too.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Beamodel
> 
> Do you know how much the GVP Version is by chance?



@IDareT'sHair

$8.99 for a 6 oz bottle

ETA: $7.99 with a beauty card. I just purchased it.


----------



## chebaby

TTTTTTT????? T, girl where you at? i need you to know you done blessed my life with this soultanicals jazz berry knot merry. this stuff is so magical.

so i played in these products this weekend cause my attache stuff came too. I'm already tempted to place another order.

so i used jazz berry on a section, beja flor marakuja milk on a section and blue roze pumpkin milk on another section. the pumpkin stuff is very light but super moisturizing and smells like cap t'n crunch crunch berries 
the jazz berry is so awesome, detangles, shines and moisturize. i hope i get at least 3 day hair. marajuka does the same thing except it doesnt hold the natural form of the hair pattern which is weird. makes the hair look wild lol, luckily i don't mind wild hair.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@chebaby

Hey Che!

WOW!  Glad you like

Did you DC today?


----------



## Brownie518

Hey, ladies. I see everyone has some nice BF lists. I'm adding Tingly Oil to mine. New hit for 2015.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518
I hope my list shrinks to a manageable amount.

ETA:  Tingly is some good stuff.  Sign up and hopefully you can catch one of her 50%, 60%!  

Yep, she has those Sales on the regular for like the 1st 10 orders.


----------



## Brownie518

@IDareT'sHair

did that My Loux have a sale?


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> I hope my list shrinks to a manageable amount.
> 
> ETA:  Tingly is some good stuff.  Sign up and hopefully you can catch *one of her 50%, 60%!*
> 
> Yep, she has those on the regular for like the 1st 10 orders.



50 or 60???


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *50 or 60???*




@Brownie518

Yup.

You got to be FAST on that Trigga' tho' to get in where you fit in.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *did that My Loux have a sale?*



@Brownie518
They have Free Shipping....Ends today.  No Code necessary.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518

You gone get anything from Loux?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518

My Loux Items (Bel Nouvo Butters) Shipped already.  Site says slated to arrive within 3 business days.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> You gone get anything from Loux?


@IDareT'sHair

Nah, not right now. I'll wait til BF sales start kickin. So far on my list:

SSI Okra
SSI Honey balm or whatever
HTN Oil, Protein
KJN Tingly Oil
APB
Silk Dreams - 4 jars of Razz and maybe some Destination Hydration

and I need a good clarifier


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> My Loux Items (Bel Nouvo Butters) Shipped already.


 That was quick. I looked but didnt see the Red Velvet one listed


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *That was quick. I looked but didnt see the Red Velvet one listed*



@Brownie518

Yep, I got Tracking # and errthang.

I looked again this afternoon myself (to see if there was anything else I wanted) and the Red Velvet was already Sold-Out.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> Nah, not right now. I'll wait til BF sales start kickin. So far on my list:
> 
> *SSI Okra*



@Brownie518

This is on my list.


----------



## Brownie518

@IDareT'sHair 

I'll look out for that Red Velvet to restock...my main moisturizers lately are APB Pudding and HTN Lotion. I'm going to pull out some HV Green Tea Butter this week, though


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> This is on my list.



Yeah, I miss that Okra. It's been a long time since I've used it. I only use Claudie's Reconstructor now. Oh, I need to reup on some Claudie's stuff, too


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518

I'm on Revised List #346


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> I'm on Revised List #346



LOL!!!!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *I'm going to pull out some HV Green Tea Butter this week, though*


@Brownie518

I pulled out my HV GTB, but haven't used it yet.  I bought x3 Whipped Clouds from HV, it should be here tomorrow.



Brownie518 said:


> *Yeah, I miss that Okra. It's been a long time since I've used it. I only use Claudie's Reconstructor now. Oh, I need to reup on some Claudie's stuff, too*



@Brownie518

I ain't had no Okra Winfrey since she left CBS and went on OWN

Claudie's Reconstruction is thebomb.com.net.gov.edu

I want a jar of Ends Insurance from Claudie.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518

Gurl, every time I take something off my list, I end up replacing it with two more things.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> I pulled out my HV GTB, but haven't used it yet.  I bought x3 Whipped Clouds from HV, it should be here tomorrow.
> 
> 
> 
> @Brownie518
> 
> *I ain't had no Okra Winfrey since she left CBS and went on OWN*
> 
> Claudie's Reconstruction is thebomb.com.net.gov.edu
> 
> I want a jar of Ends Insurance from Claudie.



LOL!!!!!! 

Ahh, Whipped Clouds. I fell off HV for real. I need to get some of her moisturizers.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518 
I still can't beweave how fast my HV shipped!


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> I still can't beweave how fast my HV shipped!



Yeah that's crazy. Then you got these other fools taking weeks...*sigh*


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518

I also wouldn't mind getting an 8oz Peppermint or Rosemary from The Pomade Shop.

ETA:  BJ & 'nem really improved their ship times.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518

Glad I heard back from Hattache and they are ret-to-go. 

They said they are waiting on x2 ETSY companies to come in.  (Didn't say who those two were tho').

I haven't heard back from Pampered & Twisted, maybe I'll get a response tomorrow.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> I also wouldn't mind getting an 8oz Peppermint or Rosemary from The Pomade Shop.
> 
> ETA:  BJ & 'nem really improved their ship times.



I have to inventory my Pomade shop. I see them jars all over out the corner of my eye!  I really have to round em all up and see what I have. I know I have a couple of 8 ouncers. I'm gonna do that this week. I'd like to start using that soon. Preventive strike for winter itchies.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518

I will be pulling out a Jar of BV Smoove soon.  I gotta get to workin' on those.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> Glad I heard back from Hattache and they are ret-to-go.
> 
> They said they are waiting on x2 ETSY companies to come in.  (Didn't say who those two were tho').
> 
> I haven't heard back from Pampered & Twisted, maybe I'll get a response tomorrow.


 
I have got to remember them come BF. That one stop shop is nice. They have some great vendors.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> I will be pulling out a Jar of BV Smoove soon.  I gotta get to workin' on those.



@IDareT'sHair

I only have one little jar of that now. Once she started selling that in Target, no more 16oz joints I guess.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> I have to inventory my Pomade shop. I see them jars all over out the corner of my eye!  *I really have to round em all up and see what I have. I know I have a couple of 8 ouncers. I'm gonna do that this week. I'd like to start using that soon. Preventive strike for winter itchies.*



@Brownie518
Love those for Winter  Glad you already got a nice stash of those.

And they do make a great preventative strike.

I also like Darcy's Eucalyptus & Mint, PBN's Mango Tea Scalp Butter and Komaza for my Preventative Strike.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *I only have one little jar of that now. Once she started selling that in Target, no more 16oz joints I guess.*



@Brownie518 
It's gone be nice diggin' in one of them 16oz'ers.  I also have a 16oz Claudie Khave I need to try.

Imma try to get to both of them after I finish up a couple things I already have open.

I know you like that one.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> I have got to remember them come BF. That one stop shop is nice. *They have some great vendors.*



@Brownie518

They Do!  And the Ship QUICK!


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> Love those for Winter  Glad you already got a nice stash of those.
> 
> And they do make a great preventative strike.
> 
> I also like Darcy's Eucalyptus & Mint, PBN's Mango Tea Scalp Butter and Komaza for my Preventative Strike.



I'mma check this week and let you know what I have. I was killin it when she was having all those sales and B1G1


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> It's gone be nice diggin' in one of them 16oz'ers.  I also have a 16oz Claudie Khave I need to try.
> 
> Imma try to get to both of them after I finish up a couple things I already have open.
> 
> I know you like that one.



I love me some Khave!! I have a fresh 16oz of that, too. I'm working on a jar of SD Razz, as usual. After that I'll either hit up Khave or NG Irish Moss.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *I love me some Khave!! I have a fresh 16oz of that, too.* I'm working on a jar of SD Razz, as usual. After that I'll either hit up Khave or NG Irish Moss.



@Brownie518

I still haven't tried NG's Irish Moss (or any of her new DC'ers). 

I think I have x2 Khave's and haven't tried them yet.

You stay on Razz Hard!


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Hey Che!
> 
> WOW!  Glad you like
> 
> Did you DC today?


yea, i used sis avocado


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> I still haven't tried NG's Irish Moss (or any of her new DC'ers).
> 
> I think I have x2 Khave's and haven't tried them yet.
> 
> You stay on Razz Hard!



Girl, I loooove that Razz. It's the perfect conditioner for my hair. If I wasn't such a PJ, it'd be the only one I had, lol!! 
That Irish Moss is excellent for moisture


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@chebaby @Brownie518

It's time to get Our DC'ing On.........for the next 4-5 months it's time to get busy.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *Girl, I loooove that Razz. It's the perfect conditioner for my hair. If I wasn't such a PJ, it'd be the only one I had, lol!!
> That Irish Moss is excellent for moisture *



@Brownie518

You works that Razz!

I had NG on my list "Honorable Mention" (for Cleansing Conditioners), so I'm still undecided on NG.

I'm using NG's Asian Pear Cleansing Conditioner and it's

I have plenty other Cleansing Conditioners I can use.  I could wait on M-Day and stock up then.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> You works that Razz!
> 
> I had NG on my list "Honorable Mention" (for Cleansing Conditioners), so I'm still undecided on NG.
> 
> I'm using NG's Asian Pear Cleansing Conditioner and it's
> 
> I have plenty other Cleansing Conditioners I can use.  I could wait on M-Day and stock up then.



I'd like to get more of that one Cleansing Conditioner I got, the Lemon one maybe? That one is nice.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *I'd like to get more of that one Cleansing Conditioner I got, the Lemon one maybe? That one is nice.*


@Brownie518

Yeah...that one gets a lot of really good reviews.  The Lemon Detox.

I've always liked her Cleansing Conditioners!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@chebaby

What you buyin' next che? 

I know since Hattache got you your stuff so quick you ready to go again.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My Personal Goal for 2016 is to put a large dent in my Stash


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> My Personal Goal for 2016 is to put a large dent in my Stash


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> Yeah...that one gets a lot of really good reviews.  The Lemon Detox.
> 
> I've always liked her Cleansing Conditioners!



Yes, the Lemon Detox!!! Thank you. 

@IDareT'sHair


----------



## CodeRed

Is there ever going to be a part 6 to this challenge?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


>



@Brownie518 
You wrong for that Sis.  Just plain Wrong. 

Imma try.


----------



## SimJam

@IDareT'sHair ... LOL Ive been gone for like 2 whole years and nothings changed chile? LOLOLOL

Truth be told the real reason Im back up in this place is because Im finally scraping the bottom of my stash. I was using only my HV staples until I found that the MHM products (not the actual method) works so well for my hair that it really makes it hard to stray from products that are approved.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> What you buyin' next che?
> 
> I know since Hattache got you your stuff so quick you ready to go again.


giiiiiirrrrrrrllllllll i got 2 different carts on hattache on two different computers lmao. they were super fast.

i want another soultanicals jazz berry knot merry
soultanicals detangling slip (if the pineapple scent is still available ill get that)
naturalista juicy 
some more SSI avocado 
several blue roze things (im currently catching up on that blue roze thread you started last year)
several things from beja flor (probably another marajuku milk and whatever butters or creams she has)

i dont think im gonna experiment too much with different co wash conditioners. only deep conditioners, milks, leave ins, butters and creams. ill stick to what i know when it comes to co wash daily conditioners.

im working on second day hair with the jazz berry and my hair still looks good. i can tell i can get another day out of it. i oiled my scalp with cocasta.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> My Personal Goal for 2016 is to put a large dent in my Stash


isnt that always the goal


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *giiiiiirrrrrrrllllllll i got 2 different carts on hattache on two different computers lmao. they were super fast.
> 
> i want another soultanicals jazz berry knot merry*
> 
> *im working on second day hair with the jazz berry and my hair still looks good. i can tell i can get another day out of it. *i oiled my scalp with cocasta.



@chebaby

Glad it's working for you Ms. Che!


chebaby said:


> *isnt that always the goal *



@chebaby

I Know Right?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My Tracking says my HV was Delivered, but it wasn't.  I don't have it.

So, I hope I don't hafta' have no mess with the P.O.  I will be calling them 1st thing tomorrow a.m.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

SimJam said:


> * LOL Ive been gone for like 2 whole years and nothings changed chile? LOLOLOL*



@SimJam

Hey Jammie!

*cough* 

Ummm.....So What You're Really Saying is that you had 2 WHOLE Years worth of Products!


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> My Tracking says my HV was Delivered, but it wasn't.  I don't have it.
> 
> So, I hope I don't hafta' have no mess with the P.O.  I will be calling them 1st thing tomorrow a.m.


oh gawd, i hope they bring it tomorrow or have it at the PO.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *oh gawd, i hope they bring it tomorrow or have it at the PO.*



@chebaby

They're always getting stuff mixed up out here. 

They may have put it in someone else's box.  

I should have known BJ 'nem shipping that fast was a sign that something would get messed up.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@chebaby

Gurl....I've been killin' da' Buttas!

Buttas' Betta' Beware!


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> They're always getting stuff mixed up out here.
> 
> They may have put it in someone else's box.
> 
> I should have know BJ 'nem shipping that fast was a sign that something would get messed up.


well im thinking positive thoughts that its at the PO.
if they gave it to a neighbor by mistake do you think your neighbor would give it back?


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Gurl....I've been killin' da' Buttas!
> 
> Buttas' Betta' Beware!


im in love with milks right now but as it gets colder imma pull out all the creams and buttas.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *im in love with milks right now but as it gets colder imma pull out all the creams and buttas.*



@chebaby

You sound like me!

I was killin' Milks this Summa' (early) Fall.  I couldn't stop buying Milks!

Got Milk....Yaaasssssss


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *well im thinking positive thoughts that its at the PO.
> if they gave it to a neighbor by mistake do you think your neighbor would give it back?*



@chebaby

Yeah.  These white folks don't want no durn Hairveda.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

PAMPERED & TWISTED Will Not Be Having a BF Sale this Year!..

For me:  They have some things Hattache doesn't and vice versa.


----------



## MileHighDiva

IDareT'sHair said:


> PAMPERED & TWISTED Will Not Be Having a Black Friday Sale this Year!..
> 
> For me:  They have some things Hattache doesn't and vice versa.


Thx, for finding out!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@MileHighDiva 
I'm sad because they carry certain lines Hattache doesn't (and vice versa) and I wanted to try to get everything from places like these to avoid paying shipping prices per vendor.

Well, I still got CM, AY and a few others.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I called my P.O. trying to track down my HV.  They said they would let the Carrier know.  I wanted to speak to her!

Betta' have my stuff when I get home.  This ain't no time to be playin'


----------



## SimJam

IDareT'sHair said:


> @SimJam
> 
> Hey Jammie!
> 
> *cough*
> 
> Ummm.....So What You're Really Saying is that you had 2 WHOLE Years worth of Products!



Yes Chile 2 WHOLE DAMN YEARS !!!! The only products I bought were cleansers.

I still primarily use hair veda for cleansers LI and DCs
Stylers - Oyin burnt sugar pomade and Qhemet BRBC and AOHC


Hope you get your HV order sorted ... man I hate when that happens


----------



## MileHighDiva

IDareT'sHair said:


> @MileHighDiva
> I'm sad because they carry certain lines Hattache doesn't (and vice versa) and I wanted to try to get everything from places like these to avoid paying shipping prices per vendor.
> 
> Well, I still got CM, AY and a few others.



Last year, didn't she have a sale for us in December or something?  I can't remember.   I love her customer service etc.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

MileHighDiva said:


> *Last year, didn't she have a sale for us in December or something?  I can't remember.   I love her customer service etc.*



@MileHighDiva

You're absolutely right.

They wrote back today and said they will look at having some sort of sale in the near future.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

SimJam said:


> *Yes Chile 2 WHOLE DAMN YEARS !!!!*



@SimJam

......


----------



## IDareT'sHair

IDareT'sHair said:


> I* called my P.O. trying to track down my HV.  They said they would let the Carrier know.  I wanted to speak to her!
> 
> Betta' have my stuff when I get home.  This ain't no time to be playin'*



My HV was sitting on my Porch when I got home. 

x4 Jars of Whipped Clouds (which had a name change).  It is now known as "Moisturizing Hydrating Whipped Butter"


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Finished Up:
x1 Siamese Twist Olive, Bhringaraj Ayurvedic Butter (x1-2 back ups)


----------



## IDareT'sHair

IDareT'sHair said:


> Finished Up:
> x1 Siamese Twist Olive, Bhringaraj Ayurvedic Butter (x1-2 back ups)



Pulled Out:
Siamese Twists: Pomegranate & Black Seed Hair Cream


----------



## chebaby

hey T 

so i co washed today with SSI avocado and then used jazzberry. i used more than last time to see how much more moisturizing it will be and how many days i can get.

its still a little damp and its drying a little stiff but sometimes that happens and then when i fluff it softens up.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@chebaby

Sounds nice.  I hope you didn't put too much? 

Gurl...get your Fluff On!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I may finish up something during tomorrow's wash day?


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Sounds nice.  I hope you didn't put too much?
> 
> Gurl...get your Fluff On!


im just so happy i have products to play with i dont know what to do with myself


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@divachyk @rileypak @Brownie518 @flyygirlll2 @curlyhersheygirl @SimJam @chebaby @Beamodel @Froreal3 @natura87 @Golden75

If you haven't already, please don't sleep on Bel Nouvo's Moisture Quench Hair Butter. 

Curlfriends...It will change your life.  

Big Shout out to @divachyk for pointing these out.

I got the Sweet Potato Pie and Red Velvet.

Um...You would 'think' Red Velvet would smell better  Uh Hun.....Sweet Potato Pie got it going on.

I'm revising my list to eliminate probably MHC Type 3/4 and picking up x2 more jars of Baby Bubba's Butter.

Do Not Sleep on this Butter.


----------



## flyygirlll2

@IDareT'sHair Thanks for the review. I've been using Curluxe Naturals Buttercream Soufle to seal and I love it.

2 weeks ago I experienced HORIBBLE matting all over my head. I had to cut so many knots outneedless to say I lost some hair. I made the mistake of leaving braids in my hair and was just baggying and spritzing it for a few days for moisture with no detangling in between. Never again.

I realized that some things are just not working for my hair. I just can't air dry my hair at this point since my curls/coils clump together and shrink to my head. I can't spritz my hair with watery leave in's in between wash days either, it just causes my new growth to shrink and tangle.

My hair requires that it be stretched period. I changed my regimen. I will be blow drying on cool air from now on then I will put my hair in twists and only moisturize my hair with hair lotion/cream, oil, and butter. This has been working well so far. I also plan to get a wig and see how that goes. I refuse to let my hair and this winter take me hostage


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair said:


> @divachyk @rileypak @Brownie518 @flyygirlll2 @curlyhersheygirl @SimJam @chebaby @Beamodel @Froreal3 @natura87
> 
> If you haven't already, please don't sleep on Bel Nouvo's Moisture Quench Hair Butter.
> 
> Curlfriends...It will change your life.
> 
> Big Shout out to @divachyk for pointing these out.
> 
> I got the Sweet Potato Pie and Red Velvet.
> 
> Um...You would 'think' Red Velvet would smell better  Uh Hun.....Sweet Potato Pie got it going on.
> 
> I'm revising my list to eliminate probably MHC Type 3/4 and picking up x2 more jars of Baby Bubba's Butter.
> 
> Do Not Sleep on this Butter.



I'm gonna have to look at it. The only thing from his line I've previously used and liked was the DC. I forgot what the name was though. @IDareT'sHair


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Beamodel 
I loved that too.

And have x1 hopefully in my Stash.  It was the Jamaican & Haitian Black Castor Deep Conditioner. 

I think the name has changed now?  But it still has JBCO & HBCO in it.

So far, I've loved everything I've tried from there. 

He use to have a Peach Pomade (hair grease) that was the business.

I still have an Avocado Hair Milk I still haven't tried.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@flyygirlll2

So sorry that happened to you. 

Just when you think you got this "Hair Game" all figured out, something else happens or goes wrong.  At least for me anyway.

You have to constantly stay on top of every little thing.  It definitely requires regular Regimen Examination.

I guess why they call it a Journey.

Along the way, you are constantly learning "what to do" and "what not to do"

This thing definitely isn't for the Faint at Heart.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @flyygirlll2
> 
> So sorry that happened to you.
> 
> Just when you think you got this "Hair Game" all figured out, something else happens or goes wrong.  At least for me anyway.
> 
> *You have to constantly stay on top of every little thing.  It definitely requires regular Regimen Examination.*
> 
> I guess why they call it a Journey.
> 
> Along the way, you are constantly learning "what to do" and "what not to do"
> 
> This thing definitely isn't for the Faint at Heart.


@IDareT'sHair So true. That is why when folks keep messing with their formulations I just move on. I don't need that added to the list of things I need to check.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *So true. That is why when folks keep messing with their formulations I just move on. I don't need that added to the list of things I need to check.*



@curlyhersheygirl

Exactly.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl 
What chu' doin'?


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

@IDareT'sHair I was checking the sales thread to see what folks doing for BF. Looks like my list needs revising.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl 

I'm under the Steamer with the last of my Fleurtzy. 

Curly, please come over and hold my hand


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

@IDareT'sHair 

Here's to that lovely DC


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *Here's to that lovely DC*



@curlyhersheygirl

Lifts up my Diet Sprite.

It was "One of the Best of the Best!"


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

@IDareT'sHair It sure was.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *It sure was.*



@curlyhersheygirl

WOW!  Reality just set in.  No more Fleurtzy. 

I saved myself one last swipe.

Right now, I can't even name a close 2nd.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I was so taken up with my Bel Nouvo Buttas'

I forgot to mention my back up of Red Pimento Hair Oil came today as well.

Definitely not as exciting.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Getting ready to review my BF List (again).

I know for a fact, several of the Butters I was going to get will be coming off, especially with this new revelation of Bel Nouvo's Quench Moisture Butter.

Must.reup.on.that.

I may also be revisiting my QB decisions.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Okay...So far for BF I have gotten:

x4 HV Whipped Clouds
x2 Bel Nouvo Butters
x1 Red Pimento Hair Oil (back up)
x1 Bottle Beautifully Bamboo Hair Vitamins

These count as BF Purchases.  Anything purchased this month will count towards that.


----------



## divachyk

I'm ready to have my life changed  @IDareT'sHair, thx for the review. I'm sold. So basically, get sweet potato...does red velvet smell somewhat good?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

divachyk said:


> I'm ready to have my life changed   thx for the review. I'm sold. So basically, get sweet potato...*does red velvet smell somewhat good*?



@divachyk

Like a Heavy Vanilla


----------



## bajandoc86

I am feeling so useless with this super simple regime I have. LOL! I miss buying a ton of products and trying em out, catching good sales etc. I am waiting till I get some more length to start playing around again.


----------



## divachyk

IDareT'sHair said:


> @divachyk
> 
> Like a Heavy Vanilla



@IDareT'sHair
Pssssssh no thanks, not a vanilla lover. What a disappointment.


----------



## chebaby

T my package came today  thank you 

so yesterday i discovered my hair loves being refreshed in the morning on dry hair. who knew? my hair used to hate product on dry hair. anyway what i did was after i woke up with smushed hair i took a quarter size amount of the blue roze pumpkin puree and fluff that into my hair and then hopped in the shower. i did the same thing today and MAAAAANNNNN my hair feels so soft. coupled with the fact that its raining so theres moisture in the air


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@chebaby

You're Welcome Sis!

Glad you're having Great Hair Days!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@rileypak

I'm loving this Siamese Twist Pomegranate & Black Seed Hair Crème


----------



## IDareT'sHair

divachyk said:


> *Pssssssh no thanks, not a vanilla lover. What a disappointment. *



@divachyk

Yeah, it wasn't Red Velvet.  But that Sweet Potato.....


----------



## Golden75

Hey ladies! Got my komaza results back a week or 2 ago.  Not all good but not all bad.  My hair is healthy, even after back to back blow dry & flat iron sessions, she didn't see any damage from it.  A little breakage/indentations/ssk's but said she really had to look hard in my sample to find it.  Normal porosity,cuticles laying flat. What she did see is something going on with my follicles that can cause thinning & signs of thinning Was not expecting that at all!  So suggested vitamins, turmeric tea, bountiful mane daily, Pona scalp Rx every wash, protein 1x a month.  No other product recs.  So I'll re-up on BF.
Trying to keep BF light.  Right now my list is: komaza, ssi, bekura, bel- Nouvo (or whoever has a good sale carrying that butter)  May get the curl formers in wide.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Golden75

Nice Komaza Review.  Interesting.

Very Small BF list.  That's not like you G-Monneeeeeeeeee


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I may pick up another bottle of Red Pimento Oil to help me get through this Winter. 

I think one more bottle might do it.


----------



## Beamodel

divachyk said:


> @IDareT'sHair
> Pssssssh no thanks, not a vanilla lover. What a disappointment.



Aw y'all killing me. I love everything vanilla, sweet Cakery type scents.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel said:


> *Aw y'all killing me. I love everything vanilla, sweet Cakery type scents.*



@Beamodel
That was the Red Velvet. 

I can't imagine the diff between their Vanilla and Red Velvet, but I'm sure there is one?


----------



## MileHighDiva

@Golden75 
Does she want you to drink the turmeric tea? Or, use it as a rinse?


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Beamodel
> That was the Red Velvet.
> 
> I can't imagine the diff between their Vanilla and Red Velvet, but I'm sure there is one?



Thanks boo


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel said:


> *Thanks boo*



@Beamodel


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My Beautifully Bamboo Hair Vits shipped!

Pulling out Obia Naturals DC'er to start on after using up my Fleurtzy.


----------



## MileHighDiva

IDareT'sHair said:


> My *Beautifully* *Bamboo* *Hair* *Vits* shipped!



I'm going to haul those on BF depending on her sale.  You know I love the bamboo capsules from Swanson.  They made my hair bulbs noticeably bigger.  N_Vizion's, has the same quanity of bamboo + extra stuff.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

MileHighDiva said:


> I'm going to haul those on BF depending on her sale.  *You know I love the bamboo capsules from Swanson.  They made my hair bulbs noticeably bigger.*  N_Vizion's, has the same quanity of bamboo + extra stuff.



@MileHighDiva

I had these too.  But I only used them 30 days.


----------



## MileHighDiva

IDareT'sHair said:


> @MileHighDiva
> 
> I had these too.  But I only used them 30 days.



Have you been looking at the bulb/root on your shedded hair?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

MileHighDiva said:


> *Have you been looking at the bulb/root on your shedded hair?*



@MileHighDiva
Nah...I haven't been using them that long.

The reason I'm using these, is because you must take 30 days off of Phytophanere every 4 months.  So, I bought these to take.


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Golden75
> 
> Nice Komaza Review.  Interesting.
> 
> Very Small BF list.  That's not like you G-Monneeeeeeeeee



@IDareT'sHair I am trying to behave. Plus I have too much stuff.  Komaza wants me washing 1x a week, which spoils my straightening plan, but I'll use stuff up, I guess.  

If I can find a good deal on a light weight blowdryer that will be added.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Golden75

How often were you washing G?

And yassss you do need to use up some stuff.


----------



## Golden75

MileHighDiva said:


> @Golden75
> Does she want you to drink the turmeric tea? Or, use it as a rinse?



Drink tea and pop turmeric pills.  I haven't made the tea yet.  Maybe I'll whip up a cup tomorrow.


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Golden75
> 
> How often were you washing G?
> 
> And yassss you do need to use up some stuff.



I was washing every 2-3 weeks, since I was straightening. 
 Imma fiddle with my curlformers and light flatiron this weekend.  I can't get ends straight enough with tension blowdry.  Oh, and I'm supposed to be a strictly fanga detangla!  No combs or brushes, including boar, was Komazs's recommendation.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Golden75

They were very detailed.  Did they say anything about your diet?

Gurl...I wanna buy something.

ETA:  I've been taking Tumeric for a while.  Didn't know it was good for Hurr?


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Golden75
> 
> They were very detailed.  Did they say anything about your diet?
> 
> Gurl...I wanna buy something.
> 
> ETA:  I've been taking Tumeric for a while.  Didn't know it was good for Hurr?



@IDareT'sHair  yea... Drop my sugar addiction!  She recommended a protein powder, green powder, cut processed foods. 

I'm a bit disappointed in Bekura BF discount.  I thought they came better than 20%


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75 said:


> *yea... Drop my sugar addiction!*  She recommended a protein powder, green powder, cut processed foods.
> 
> *I'm a bit disappointed in Bekura BF discount.  I thought they came better than 20%*



@Golden75

WOW!  Okay.

I don't ever remember them doing anything higher than 20%?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

HATTACHE 25% off & Free (Domestic) Shipping over $65.00

*Code = BF 2015*

11/26 at 9:00 pm
11/27 at 11:59 pm

*Excludes Synthetic Hair


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Golden75
> 
> WOW!  Okay.
> 
> I don't ever remember them doing anything higher than 20%?



I don't know...I thought they did 30% the past couple years for BF. Cause I use rack up.  20% don't move me to rack up.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Golden75

Maybe they did.  It all starts to


----------



## Golden75

I did buy QB Moringa condish during the Sephora VIB sale.  Need to see how best to use.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75 said:


> *I did buy QB Moringa condish during the Sephora VIB sale.  Need to see how best to use.*



@Golden75

I got that on a Swap once and LOVED IT!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I may use up a couple things tomorrow.  I've been on it with that.

But I still got a long, long way to go!

I might pick up some Oils from Piping Rock right quick.


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair said:


> I may use up a couple things tomorrow.  I've been on it with that.
> 
> But I still got a long, long way to go!
> 
> I might pick up some Oils from Piping Rock right quick.



This why this BF is going to be light.  I was digging in the stash last weekend, couldn't find what I thought I had, found stuff I didn't know I had


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75 said:


> *I was digging in the stash last weekend, couldn't find what I thought I had, found stuff I didn't know I had *



@Golden75

This just happened to me last week while looking for some items to send someone on a Swap!


----------



## natura87

My stitches  are  out. The doctors say  my hand  will be back to normal  in 4 to 6 months.  My hair is okay considering I haven't been able to wash it or do much with it. I want to try Curlformers but I  suck  at  installing them with 2 good hands. I hope I can do it.


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Golden75
> 
> They were very detailed.  Did they say anything about your diet?
> 
> Gurl...I wanna buy something.
> 
> ETA:  I've been taking Tumeric for a while.  Didn't know it was good for Hurr?



@idaret'hair To clarify on the tumeric, she has me drinking it to combat any possible inflammation in my body which can cause the issue with my hair follicles.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75 said:


> @idaret'hair To clarify on the tumeric, she has me drinking it* to combat any possible inflammation in my body *which can cause the issue with my hair follicles.



@Golden75

That's why I using it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

SIAMESE TWISTS Pre BF Sale

*Minimum $18.00 Code = SHOPBLACK2*

11/26 6:00 a.m. CST through 11/29 Midnight

May take up to 3-4 Weeks to Ship (but could ship as early as 2 Weeks)


----------



## natura87

My hair is too long  for the  knock off  Curlformers.  I ran out of Curlformers  too. I put Bantu knots in the front and I look like a triceratops.


----------



## Beamodel

I just applied shea moisture purification masque to my unwashed hair and used just about the entire jar. 

Side note, my "new growth" is about 6 inches long. My entire strand is roughly 14-15 inches long. So almost half of my strands length comprises of "natural" hair.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Beamodel

You are getting really good growth!    I bet it is really healthy too!

I am getting ready to cowash using: Hairveda's Acai Phyto Berry.


----------



## Beamodel

I think I have one bottle of acai from HV. I love that stuff. But I'm in major use up mode.


----------



## Golden75

I need replacement packs for my heat wrap. The strip down the middle was burnt


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel said:


> *But I'm in major use up mode.*



@Beamodel

I'm tryna' be on that.


----------



## Beamodel

Finally used up something. 
Used up komaza protein mixed with bask whiskey. 

No back ups of komaza - will get more for Black Friday 

One back up of whiskey

Today I will also use AO HSR. Haven't used this in forever. Will be nice to see how my natural hair responds to it verses my relaxed hair. 

I was gonna use my trusted tried and true sitrinillah but I'm gonna use this AO HSR


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel said:


> *Today I will also use AO HSR. Haven't used this in forever. Will be nice to see how my natural hair responds to it verses my relaxed hair.  I'm gonna use this AO HSR*



@Beamodel

Neither have I. 

And I have a bottle of HSR, WC and GPB (all old label).  I need to get to these, because these do go bad.  (Really Bad)

I Agree, it will be interesting to see how much Natural Hair responds to these.

I bought them when they had that Sale, selling out all their "Old Label" stuff.


----------



## Beamodel

Used up AO HSR
No back ups - might repurchase once I use up more stuff.

Currently dc'ing with it slathered all over my hair.

I was able to detangle pretty well from root to tip with it in too.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel said:


> *Used up AO HSR
> No back ups *- might repurchase once I use up more stuff.
> 
> Currently dc'ing with it slathered all over my hair.
> 
> I was able to detangle pretty well from root to tip with it in too.



@Beamodel

I will pull out all 3 to DC with in December.  (I have no back ups of these).


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I just got a Swap in the Mail and it was Betta' than BF!

There were things in there I haven't tried and everything looks so

 WOW!  This was a great Haul day.

Also, my Siamese Twist that had been lost in the mail since November 5th also arrived.

Long story.  P.O. problems


----------



## Golden75

@Beamodel how was that bask komaza combo?  I was thinking of doing the same thing next time I do protein.

I mixed CD BV Smoove & MHC Honey DC.  Now I have no clue what to do to this head!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75 said:


> *I mixed CD BV Smoove & MHC Honey DC.  Now I have no clue what to do to this head!*



@Golden75

That right there is an interesting Combo.  You must be at the end of both Jars?


----------



## Beamodel

Golden75 said:


> @Beamodel how was that bask komaza combo?  I was thinking of doing the same thing next time I do protein.
> 
> I mixed CD BV Smoove & MHC Honey DC.  Now I have no clue what to do to this head!



I think you would like it @Golden75 
This was my second time using it that way.


----------



## Beamodel

Ok PM Super Skinny is a YAY... I like it. It's light weight. Lighter than KeraCare Silken Seal 

Now as far as AO HSR. I don't think it moisturized my hair as well as I would have liked. I guess u used it up and won't be repurchasing it.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Hey divas we used up the following.
16oz SM JBCO shampoo
16oz SM JBCO LI
8oz APB ayurvedic mask
8oz Jakeala flaxseed gel
8oz APB LI spray
8oz APB refresher spray
8oz APB pumpkin & fennel oil
8oz APB green power house oil
4oz HH JOJ
6oz SM zanibar & marine complex heat styling cream
8oz HH moisture riser


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *Hey divas we used up the following.
> 16oz SM JBCO shampoo
> 16oz SM JBCO LI
> 8oz APB ayurvedic mask
> 8oz Jakeala flaxseed gel
> 8oz APB LI spray
> 8oz APB refresher spray
> 8oz APB pumpkin & fennel oil
> 8oz APB green power house oil
> 4oz HH JOJ
> 6oz SM zanibar & marine complex heat styling cream
> 8oz HH moisture riser*



@curlyhersheygirl

Ya'll Keep Busy up in that House.


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Golden75
> 
> That right there is an interesting Combo.  You must be at the end of both Jars?



@IDareT'sHair I had about 1/2 jar each.  But BV is so thick and MHC is so thin, I figured it be a nice balance.


----------



## felic1

I found an 8 ounce bottle of organic macadamia oil. I have been wanting some forever. It got rough after the government seized my snap card.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Claudie's Hair Revitalizer
35-40% off Sitewide (No Code Needed) Free Shipping $75.oo USA

BF, Small Business Saturday and CM


----------



## IDareT'sHair

felic1 said:


> * It got rough after the government seized my snap card.*



@felic1

...................

You a Mess!


----------



## natura87

Curlformers  came out  looking busted, but now that I know how to install them  I should improve with time


----------



## Froreal3

Still waiting on my SD. It should be another two weeks.

*My Blk Friday List:
APB *

2 8oz. Hair & Body Buttas (Pearberry & Sugar Cookie Crunch)
2 Olive Oats Hair oils (Pearberry & Sugar Cookie Crunch)
1 Hair Lotion (Sugar Cookie Crunch)
1 Massage Candle (Almond Macaroon)


*Jakeala*
1 8oz. Nappy Butter
1 8oz. Shea Amla Parfait
1 Green Tea Oil 
*all in Peach Bellini

*Komaza*
3 Protein Strengtheners

*Hattache: (MAYBE)*
1 MYHC Buttery Soy
1 MYHC Type 4 Hair Cream
2 SSI Cococream Leave in

*Looking into trying SSI's new Honey Buttercream Moisturizer & Honey Castor Softening Balm


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Froreal3

Very Nice List!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Used Up:
Naturalista Juicy Leave-In (no back ups).  Want to repurchase.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Golden75

What Up G-Monneeeee?  How's your Hurr feeling since your Analysis?


----------



## natura87

Not buying  anything for Black Friday.  I still have  some  from  last year and  this spring.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@natura87 
I'm still massaging my list.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Still "massaging" my list:

*HATTACHE:*
Naturalista Juicy Leave-In (Jar)
SSI Okra Winfrey(new)/Avocado (back up)
Afroveda Ginseng & Moringa Detangler (back up)

*SIAMESE TWISTS:*
Sweet Potatoe Crème (back up)
Pomegranate & Black Seed (back up)
Luxury Butter 7 (back up)
Ultimate Butter
Chocolate Silk Cleanser (back up)

*SOULTANICALS*:
x3-4 Curl Conditioning Crème (back up)

*CLAUDIE*:
x1 Ends Insurance

*CATHY HOWSE:*
x1 Liter Ultra Black Hair

*MISCELLANEOUS:*
Donna Marie Super Butter Crème (back ups)
Obia DC'er (back up)
BeeMine Luscious (back up)
Naturelle Grow Cleansers (?)
Jakeala (?)
Darcy's Botanicals (?)

*PURABODY NATURALS:*
Murumuru Lotion (back up)
Mango Tea Scalp Butter (back up)

*QHEMET BIOLOGICS:*
x1 Coco Tree Detangling Ghee
x1 Burdock Root (back up)
x1 abcdefg Butter (back up)
x1 Amala & Heavy Crème (back up)

Some of these can be rolled up into Hattache (if the discounts are poor)


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl

What do you think about my list?  Is it ig'nant, krazy, stoopid? 

I know, most of it are back ups.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

All these rebrandings going .


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> 
> What do you think about my list?  Is it ig'nant, krazy, stoopid?
> 
> I know, most of it are back ups.


@IDareT'sHair  You asking me lol You know I _always_ think backups are necessary . The one thing I would say is try to consolidate where you can to save on shipping


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> All these rebrandings going .



@curlyhersheygirl

I know.  It makes me sick.

What do you think about her discontinuing the Chocolate Smoothie?  I thought that was a big seller for her?

I am totally ticked about my Mango Tea Scalp Butter.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *You asking me lol You know I always think backups are necessary . The one thing I would say is try to consolidate where you can to save on shipping*



@curlyhersheygirl

IKR?  Wrong Person!(j/k)

I know you will give it a critical eye of understanding.  And you did.

I can roll a lot of it up into Hattache.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl

Please post your list (again).  I need to see if I'm missing anything.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> 
> I know.  It makes me sick.
> 
> What do you think about her discontinuing the Chocolate Smoothie?  I thought that was a big seller for her?
> 
> I am totally ticked about my Mango Tea Scalp Butter.


@IDareT'sHair When I saw that I was truly upset and so was my sis. I didn't realize that the scalp butter was also eliminated. I hope you can find a replacement.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> 
> Please post your list (again).  I need to see if I'm missing anything.


@IDareT'sHair 
My initial list was totally scrapped after my DC discovery. So now the new list is rather small.

*Siamese Twist*
x4 Monoi hair sprays
1 or 2 creams ( can't remember which ones right now)
*
Hattache*
x6 BelNouvo LI sprays
1 or 2 Belnouvo butter you recommended
SDot beauty creme fraiche

*Jakeala*
1 loaf of soap 
x4 silk protein LI sprays

I'm still undecided about APB. My stash is overflowing with stuff from here so I may pass.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *My initial list was totally scrapped after my DC discovery*.



@curlyhersheygirl


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *I'm still undecided about APB. My stash is overflowing with stuff from here so I may pass.*



@curlyhersheygirl 
Thanks for those.  I only have about 2-3 things from there left in my Stash.  So, I am most appreciative.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

@IDareT'sHair  NP sis. I was just hoping that you liked that scent.


----------



## rileypak

Editing my BF list...again 

_Silk Dreams_
Shea What Deux x4
Wheat Germ Butter Conditioner x2

_Bee Mine_
Moisturizing DEEP Conditioner x3 (of the 16oz jars)
Bee Lovely Moisturizing Daily Conditioner

_Mielle Organics_
Babassu Oil and Mint Deep Conditioning Protein/Moisture Replenisher x4
White Peony Ultra Moisturizing Leave in Conditioner x4

_My Honey Child_
Sophia's Old Fashioned Hair Grease
Type 4 Creme

_Komaza Care_
Pona Hair and Scalp Treatment x3

_Ulta_
Redken Hair Cleansing Creme

*UNDECIDED*
_CurLUXE Naturals_*: *Sweet Almond Moisturizing Leave-In Conditioner x2
_Silk Dreams_: Avocado Pudding Silky Conditioning Cream x2
_Siamese Twists_: Pomegranate Black Seed Hair Creme, Ultimate ButterCreme
_APB_: Whipped Cleansing Creme
_Toni Daley_: Toni wig, Gabrielle wig, Big Chop wig


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@rileypak
Nice List!

ETA:  I see stuff on errbody's list I want!....


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *When I saw that I was truly upset and so was my sis. I didn't realize that the scalp butter was also eliminated. I hope you can find a replacement.*



@curlyhersheygirl

You know Sis is an Honorary Member.  I'm always interested in what she has to say...with her Haulin' Self!

Not to mention the Curl-Kidz  Them little PJ's crack me up!



curlyhersheygirl said:


> * NP sis. I was just hoping that you liked that scent.*



@curlyhersheygirl
Yasssss....the Scent is


----------



## Beamodel

Dang... Y'all balling with y'all list. Mines is tiny as heck.

*Komaza Care*
Protein Treatment - x2

*Jakeala *
Flaxseed Spray - x2

Tis all....


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel said:


> *Jakeala
> Flaxseed Spray - x2*
> 
> Tis all....



@Beamodel

I want this!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Used Up:
ST'icals Bake Berry Knot Fairy (no back ups) *Swapped most of my ST'icals with another Poster*


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Beamodel
> 
> I want this!


@IDareT'sHair 

It's nice, I think you'll like it.


----------



## flyygirlll2

I started detangling at 8 this morning and finished at 10  now I'm sitting under the dryer pre-pooing my hair. I'm in need of a trim so I will be flat ironing... pray for me. I have 7 and a half inches of new growth so far. 

Tomorrow is my birthday so idk if I'll wear my hair out. Knowing me I'll put it in a bun. My BF list is not too long but you know sometimes when the sale is right though....


----------



## IDareT'sHair

flyygirlll2 said:


> *I will be flat ironing... pray for me. I have 7 and a half inches of new growth so far.
> 
> Tomorrow is my birthday so idk if I'll wear my hair out. Knowing me I'll put it in a bun. My BF list is not too long but you know sometimes when the sale is right though....*



@flyygirlll2
Prayers sent.  Nice amount of NG.

Happy Pre B-Day! 

Tomorrow 'was' my Mothers B-Day Too.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel said:


> *It's nice, I think you'll like it.*



@Beamodel

I think I will too.  Jakeala isn't currently on my list *cough* but that 40% may get to me before it's all said & done.


----------



## flyygirlll2

@IDareT'sHair Thanks Hun I'm sorry to hear about your mom 
I actually just ended up blow drying and twisting my hair up, I was sooo tired by the time I was done blow drying. I will flat iron tomorrow morning instead.


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Golden75
> 
> What Up G-Monneeeee?  How's your Hurr feeling since your Analysis?


@IDareT'sHair my ends are a mess from tension blowdrying, and I have some tangling.  So I need to gentle comb.  Other than that, doing ok.  How's your hurr & stretching going?


----------



## Golden75

@IDareT'sHair  Does Cathy do a discount?  I been wanting UBH


----------



## chebaby

chello ladies 

so i cut the sides of my hair  and my brother is supposed to shave it. i dont know whats going on with me lmao. 

anyway i saw a picture on instagram and it was all downhill from there. the rest of my hair is long enough to cover it. i feel like i must have had a major growth spurt in the last week cause i swear my hair doesnt seem so short anymore.

i got an email from hattache about that BF sale 
making another cart now


----------



## natura87

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> 
> I know.  It makes me sick.
> 
> What do you think about her discontinuing the Chocolate Smoothie?  I thought that was a big seller for her?
> 
> I am totally ticked about my Mango Tea Scalp Butter.




I still have  both sitting  in my  fridge.  Oh my gosh! !


----------



## natura87

I'm  not  doing Black Friday  but I'll  be going to Seoul next week to stop in Lush and spoil myself.  Ive had an unbelievably  rough  November. Getting  stitches in my hand was minor considering  how bad this month  got.

There are 2 concerts I want to go to in January and February, one in Seoul  and 1 in Japan.  I'll  buy those tickets  too. Im paying  down  bills and I am looking  at going back to  school.  I see a program that would  give me  another  BA ( Social Work) and then a Masters (Teaching) but I'm  thinking about whether or not I want to add more debt. Decisions  decisions. .


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@flyygirlll2 
I wasn't on yesterday but.......  

I hope you had a Great Day!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *chello ladies
> 
> so i cut the sides of my hair  and my brother is supposed to shave it. i dont know whats going on with me lmao.
> 
> anyway i saw a picture on instagram and it was all downhill from there. the rest of my hair is long enough to cover it. i feel like i must have had a major growth spurt in the last week cause i swear my hair doesnt seem so short anymore.
> 
> i got an email from hattache about that BF sale
> making another cart now *



@chebaby

Gurl.....You get a couple products and go........

Leave your Hair alone!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@natura87

You do have a lot of major decisions.  Will you come back here or stay there?

Also, what's good at Lush?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75 said:


> * my ends are a mess from tension blowdrying, and I have some tangling.  So I need to gentle comb.  Other than that, doing ok.  How's your hurr & stretching going?*



@Golden75

Girl, I will be 14 months post tomorrow.  I want to get my Blow-Frying technique perfected, but I don't 'practice' enough.



Golden75 said:


> *Does Cathy do a discount?  I been wanting UBH*



@Golden75

She need to.  But I've never seen one for any occasion.


----------



## natura87

IDareT'sHair said:


> @natura87
> 
> You do have a lot of major decisions.  Will you come back here or stay there?
> 
> Also, what's good at Lush?



I'll  go home in a year or two. 

I like the shower  gels,  some of the lotions and the shampoo  bars. R and  B  is a good moisturizer  too. I use the shower  gels  as shampoo when I need a  deep cleanse.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

natura87 said:


> I'll  go home in a year or two.
> 
> I like the shower  gels,  some of the lotions and the shampoo  bars. R and  B  is a good moisturizer  too. I use the shower  gels  as shampoo when I need a  deep cleanse.



@natura87 

Thank you.  I know Charz use to use Lush.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@flyygirlll2

What you up to? 

For some reason, these BF Sales are becoming less & less appealing?

I guess I need to get in & out of Hattache and Siamese Twists and leave it alone.

Maybe if I wasn't already so top heavy.  Mostly everything on my list is a back up.  Or a back up to the back up.


----------



## flyygirlll2

@IDareT'sHair I flat ironed and trimmed my hair yesterday, so I plan to keep it straight for another week if possible. I don't think I will be straightening my hair for a while unless I need to trim again (I will S&D in the meantime) it's way too time consuming, I just can't deal. 

Girl, with the way some of these vendors are only giving 20% off and have their high arse shipping.....no ma'm   I don't plan on getting much anyway.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@flyygirlll2
Out of all my Curl-Friends in this thread, I was the only one that had a really Ig'nant list.

I've been buying a lot of sweaters & stuff recently, and have been consumed with that.

You know how we do when we get on something.  So, I just checked out with another bunch of Sweaters. 

Okay...I've been a little obsessed.  

The Hair Products might hafta' take a back-seat to my latest obsession.

Hopefully, I think I'm done with Sweaters for a while until they go on Sale after Christmas

I will definitely more than likely probably get Hattache & Siamese Twists and that's it.

I was watching that Alikay video in that Sales thread before my phone rang.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Golden75

What's Up G-Monneeeeeee??


----------



## flyygirlll2

@IDareT'sHair LOL at the Ig'nant list. The struggle is real though. I just want to to get what I need and KIM. 

My cousin's wife came over and let me do her hair. I just finished up. She's natural with very thick lush hair. She had gotten it pressed a few weeks ago but wanted to wash it. I pretty much pre-poo'd, clarified, steamed with  mix of protein/moisture DC, and blow dried on cool air. 
I two strand twisted her hair and wrapped them up into a bun style.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@flyygirlll2

It is very Lush.  You did a Great Job. 

Very Nice. 

Shoooooot I feel like bookin' me an appointment.... * no seriously tho'*


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I left 1 fingerful of Jessicurl Weekly Deep Treatment (Jar).  I will finish it up next wash day.

I have a bottle left.  I think I put one in my mock Hattache Cart, but not sure if I'm getting it.


----------



## flyygirlll2

@IDareT'sHair thanks lol. Her hair is gorgeous. She was actually going to go to one of the beauty schools and get her hair washed for cheap but then she changed her mind and would rather I do it. She was happy and told me I should have gone to school and get licensed lol.

I gave her Mission Condition's Castor Blastor and CD Hair Mimosa Honey Shine Pomade. I used SSI Cranberry leave in, MC Castor Blastor, and one of the left over Keravada oils to seal.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Gurl.....You get a couple products and go........
> 
> Leave your Hair alone!


lol whats wrong with me? 
i see one pic and go crazy lmao.

im still so in love with soutanicals and blue roze pumpkin


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Finished up:
x1 VO5 Strawberry Moisture Milks (I have a couple VO5's and x1 Suave left in my Hendigo Stash)
x1 Koils By Nature ACV Rinse (x1 back up)
x1 Alikay Naturals Detangler (no back ups) - but I have several other similar products


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *lol whats wrong with me? *
> i see one pic and go crazy lmao.
> 
> im still so in love with soutanicals and *blue roze pumpkin*



@chebaby

Hope you love the new cut?

I love BRB's Pumpkin too.

Which one are you using?  The Pumpkin Whip or the Pumpkin Puree?

Both of them are

(at least they 'were' before the formula change - if they had a formula change?)


----------



## IDareT'sHair

flyygirlll2 said:


> *I gave her Mission Condition's Castor Blastor and CD Hair Mimosa Honey Shine Pomade. I used SSI Cranberry leave in, MC Castor Blastor, and one of the left over Keravada oils to seal*.



@flyygirlll2

You did an excellent job on her Hair.  And of course you had products to let her take home.

I just gave my niece:
x1 16oz ED JBCO
x1 SM Superfruit DC'er
x1 SM Purifcation Masque
x2 Wild Growth Hair Oil
x1 Strong Roots Red Pimento Oil


----------



## flyygirlll2

@IDareT'sHair After she left, I looked at my stash and realized I should have given her other stuff that I haven't been using that's taking up space.

The products you gave your neice are good. That reminds me that I need to re-up on ED JBCO. I have the Pimento Oil but I haven't used it in a long time.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

flyygirlll2 said:


> *After she left, I looked at my stash and realized I should have given her other stuff that I haven't been using that's taking up space.*
> 
> *The products you gave your neice are good. That reminds me that I need to re-up on ED JBCO. I have the Pimento Oil but I haven't used it in a long time.*



@flyygirlll2

Yeah, and I just did a 'swap' with a couple members and still got way too much stuff.

You know I'm not necessarily a huge SM fan in the 1st place.

I thought I had another jar of the SM JBCO DC'er but couldn't find it, because I was going to give her that with the Superfruit instead of the Purification.

When she was doing my relaxer, she asked for some Wild Growth Hair Oil, which I bought for her, but I just now got around to giving it to her over a year later.

So I just threw the Red Pimento Oil in the bag too.


----------



## Ltown

Happy Thanksgiving Ladies! Enjoy the BF shopping, i only wanted HV green butter and they are out of stock so no hair products for me. @IDareT'sHair , you are awesome auntie! Oh that jbco smells how do you get rid of the smell can't stand it?


----------



## Beamodel

Happy Thanksgiving my beauties....


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> *Hope you love the new cut?*
> 
> I love BRB's Pumpkin too.
> 
> Which one are you using?  The Pumpkin Whip or the Pumpkin Puree?
> 
> Both of them are
> 
> (at least they 'were' before the formula change - if they had a formula change?)


i dont 

im using the pumpkin puree. so far ive only really used it on dry hair as a refresher. ive only tried it on a small section of wet hair.


----------



## natura87

Trying to use up a Purabody Naturals  smoothie. I've got 1 more use.


----------



## Froreal3

My Blk Friday list for APB is retarded. But I still want to get some MYHC Type 4 and Buttery Soy. The latter is an absolute must and staple butta in my house. The light/nonexistent scent plays well with my APB scented stuff. I will get 3 things from Jakeala (Nappy Butta, Parfair, and Oil) in the same scent. I did wanna pick up some SSI, but I probably won't due to $$$ concerns.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Hey Ladies!

Hope everyone have a Good Holiday (and don't eat too much)  

Remember...You are in 'training' for the BF Olympics~

Got to keep them fangas nimble to hit PAYNAH


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I was trying to check out (Siamese Twists) there isn't any place to put the Discount Code? 

So, I guess I gotta wait until that is fixed.  I should get x2 16oz Sweet Potatoe Pie.


----------



## rileypak

Well I grabbed some Bobeam Coco Creme Condish x2 about 3 this morning when I went to work but wasn't scheduled. Figured why not get some shopping done instead.
Now I'm waiting on Hattache, MHC, Bee Mine, Ulta, APB, and maybe Komaza (that percent and limit really irked me).


----------



## chebaby

chello 

what you up to T?

my co worker just told me my hair looks matted. bastid, it does not. the cut may be wonky lol but my hair looks just fine.
tomorrow is wash day though. im gonna shampoo with that fake amla shampoo my dad got and then condition with AV coconut, i think i have just a drop left. and then of course im going to use soutanicals


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> chello
> 
> what you up to T?
> 
> *my co worker just told me my hair looks matted. bastid, it does not. *the cut may be wonky lol but my hair looks just fine.
> tomorrow is wash day though. im gonna shampoo with that* fake amla shampoo* my dad got and then condition with AV coconut, i think i have just a drop left. and then of course im going to use soutanicals



@chebaby 

Your coworker is a Nut.

What the Debil are you doing at work?  *cackles fake amala 'poo*


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@rileypak 

I just bought some BoBeam foolin' with you.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@chebaby

Gurl.....You best be ready for Hattache.  I gotsa be on it. 

*does push-ups and drinks an energy shake*


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> *Well I grabbed some Bobeam Coco Creme Condish x2 about 3 this morning when I went to work but wasn't scheduled. Figured why not get some shopping done instead.
> Now I'm waiting on Hattache, MHC, Bee Mine, Ulta, APB, and maybe Komaza (that percent and limit really irked me).*



@rileypak

You betta take a little nap so you'll be ready!


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Your coworker is a Nut.
> 
> What the Debil are you doing at work?  *cackles fake amala 'poo*


all of my co workers are nuts lol. without censors 

im always at work lol.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Gurl.....You best be ready for Hattache.  I gotsa be on it.
> 
> *does push-ups and drinks an energy shake*


yea i gotsta get my hattache on


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *im always at work lol*.



@chebaby

Man.....You are!........



chebaby said:


> *yea i gotsta get my hattache on*



@chebaby

Yep.  I can't wait!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

SIAMESE TWISTS Code = *SHOPBLACK3* 38% Minimum Purchase $18.00.

Lemme go grab this Sweet Potatoe Hair Crème right quick!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@chebaby

Speaking of BRB's Pumpkin Puree, You must get the Pumpkin Hair Whip!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Just Grabbed:
A Family Size Sweet Potato"e" Pie Hair Crème from Siamese Twist (back up - I have an 8oz Jar)  Original Scent

And also a b/up to the Pomegranate & Black Seed Hair Crème.  (I currently have about 1/2 Jar left),  I got this in Raspberry


----------



## flyygirlll2

Happy Thanksgiving! @rileypak I really want to get some Komaza too but I too am not feeling the discount and limit either.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@flyygirlll2

What are Komaza's stipulations?  I haven't kept up with that one, since I only currently use 1 thing from there.

OT: QB is currently back on my list.  I will hafta' see what happens with Hattache tonight.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Speaking of BRB's Pumpkin Puree, *You must get the Pumpkin Hair Whip!*




Wait A Minute Hol' Up Nah! 

How the Pumpkin Hair Whip gone go from about $12-$13 to $19.99?

That's a Durn Shame.


----------



## flyygirlll2

@IDareT'sHair It's 20% off  online purchases of $50 or more. I didn't want to spend that much on there.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

flyygirlll2 said:


> *It's 20% off  online purchases of $50 or more. I didn't want to spend that much on there.*



@flyygirlll2 
Oh My.....neither would I.


----------



## divachyk

Happy Thanksgiving Ladies! I haven't had time to really think about what I will be buying which might be a good thing to keep my list from getting out of control. Right now I'm considering Hattache -- Jessi Curl Too Shea & Deep Conditioning Treatment, Brown Butter Beauty Mixed Greens & Bel Nouvo Quench Butter.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Happy Thanksgiving divas.
Not sure what I'll finally get but we shall see.


----------



## rileypak

Grabbed my Bee Mine Organics and now I can rest before work tonight.

I hope everyone had/is having a good holiday!


----------



## divachyk

Where can I find coffee butter? I guess Liquid Gold phasaed theirs out...or I can't find it on their site anyway.


----------



## Eisani

Hey ladies! I hope everyone enjoyed their Thanksgiving! I'm laid up recuperating from surgery so I'm not in a huge shopping mood . I bought some makeup and I started browsing Hattache, She Scent It, and Darcy's. I'm trying to hold off until after the first of the year before buying any more hair stuff. I start a new job on the 14th and that signing bonus is about to be nice! I need to stock up on my dc's again, but I'm good on everything else. That bonus money may burn a hole in my pocket before I even get it though lol!!


----------



## Froreal3

*APB*
3 8oz. Buttas (Pearberry, Banana Daquiri, Sugar Cookie Crunch)
3 Leave In Sprays (Pearberry, Banana Daquiri, Sugar Cookie Crunch)
3 Oils (Pearberry, Banana Daquiri, , Sugar Cookie Crunch)
1 Cupuacu Avocado Daily Moisturizer (Sugar cookie crunch)
1 4oz. Simple Hair Cream (Banana Daquiri)



*Jakeala*
1 8oz. Nappy Butter (banana pudding)
1 8oz. Amla Shea Parfait (banana pudding)


*Manetabolism*
4 month supply


*MYHC*
1 8oz. Buttery Soy
1 8oz. type 4


*SSI*
1 Honey Buttercream
1 Cococream Leave In
1 Honey Castor Softening Balm Oil 

Thinking about grabbing some Siamese Twists.

The number of boxes at my house is going to be ridiculous.* *


----------



## Froreal3

flyygirlll2 said:


> Happy Thanksgiving! @rileypak I really want to get some Komaza too but I too am not feeling the discount and limit either.



I agree. It's pointless. I was going to pick up a few Protein Treatments, but I'll do that next week. I only usually buy two at a time.


----------



## Froreal3

Eisani said:


> Hey ladies! I hope everyone enjoyed their Thanksgiving! I'm laid up recuperating from surgery so I'm not in a huge shopping mood . I bought some makeup and I started browsing Hattache, She Scent It, and Darcy's. I'm trying to hold off until after the first of the year before buying any more hair stuff. I start a new job on the 14th and that signing bonus is about to be nice! I need to stock up on my dc's again, but I'm good on everything else. That bonus money may burn a hole in my pocket before I even get it though lol!!



@Eisani Aw, sorry to hear you're not doing well. I hope you heal fast!


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Hey divas
For those that shopped at Hattache, did y'all get the free shipping?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl

Hi Ms. Curl!

You have to spend $65.00 to qualify for Free Shipping.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Eisani said:


> *Hey ladies! I hope everyone enjoyed their Thanksgiving! I'm laid up recuperating from surgery so I'm not in a huge shopping mood *. I bought some makeup and I started browsing Hattache, She Scent It, and Darcy's. I'm trying to hold off until after the first of the year before buying any more hair stuff.* I start a new job on the 14th and that signing bonus is about to be nice! *I need to stock up on my dc's again, but I'm good on everything else. *That bonus money may burn a hole in my pocket before I even get it though lol!!*



@Eisani

Hey Lady-E!

Hope you are on the mend.

Congrats on your new job & bonus


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> 
> Hi Ms. Curl!
> 
> You have to spend $65.00 to qualify for Free Shipping.


@IDareT'sHair I got more than that in my cart but shipping is still being applied


----------



## rileypak

curlyhersheygirl said:


> @IDareT'sHair I got more than that in my cart but shipping is still being applied



That's weird. I qualified for free shipping and did get it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *I got more than that in my cart but shipping is still being applied*


@curlyhersheygirl

You got the code in there?  Strange?  I would email them.  They should refund your shipping.



rileypak said:


> *That's weird. I qualified for free shipping and did get it.*



@curlyhersheygirl  See @rileypak post.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I think I'm done. 

I 'may' skip QB?  Or do like another Poster said and just buy the CDTG.

I just came outta My Loux getting a couple more Bel Nouvo Quench Butters Free Shipping over $30.00


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

@rileypak I figured it out. It had to be $65 after the discount.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

@IDareT'sHair I was trying to shop at myloux last night but kept getting error messages.


----------



## Froreal3

Picked up some Siamese Twists Sweet Potato Cream. This is the only new vendor I've tried during this Blk Friday. Everybody else has tried and true staples for me.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl

http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=...b7jp9mZ_T7D4RHUrA&sig2=yJ9njdZBRcN4QGBerUbfDQ


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl

Did you get into Loux?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *I figured it out. It had to be $65 after the discount.*



@curlyhersheygirl 
Glad you got it!


----------



## flyygirlll2

@IDareT'sHair Thank you for providing the link because I was having issues as well. Ended up getting one Moisture Butter in Sweet Potato


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> 
> Did you get into Loux?


@IDareT'sHair Yes Thanks


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@flyygirlll2 @curlyhersheygirl

Great!  I hope both of ya'll picked up Bel Nouvo's Sweet Potato Souffle Quench Butter.

I was getting ready to post, that I didn't buy anything but a bunch of buttas & creams (and oils) and then I remembered I got a DC'er from BoBeam.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

@IDareT'sHair I passed on alot this BF.
All I got was 6 silk LI sprays from Jakeala and 2 Belnouvo butters from Loux.
I passed on siamese twist because I really wanted the refresher spray and that wasn't included.


----------



## Beamodel

I want komaza protein but it's not a discount if I only buy two bottles. 

I might just get Shescentit okra in a large bottle. Decisions, decisions...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *I passed on siamese twist because I really wanted the refresher spray and that wasn't included.*



@curlyhersheygirl

I read on her site, she said the Bamboo Refresher spray would be "on sale" after the BF Sale.


----------



## Beamodel

Its official... I guess I don't need anything. Hattache site keeps crashing on me....


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel said:


> *Its official... I guess I don't need anything. Hattache site keeps crashing on me....*



@Beamodel


----------



## Beamodel

lol @IDareT'sHair 

I honestly think I am still salty from Komaza's Black Friday sale (its not really a sale). 

For the 4th of July they had 20% off (no min). They should have done the same for BF.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Beamodel 
Yeah, that would make me mad too!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Beamodel 
To be perfectly honest, I actually didn't need any of that stuff. 

I either have duplicates or something close to.  Or could 'make do' with what I already have.

Between now and Christmas Sales, I'll just pick around. 

I'm good on everything.  Butters, Oils, Creams, DC'ers etc.......


----------



## flyygirlll2

@Beamodel @IDareT'sHair that "sale" from Komaza really irked me. I just wanted the protein Strengthener too since it's a staple. Thankfully I have one bottle left.... But still it's just


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@flyygirlll2 @Beamodel

I hope Komaza knows or finds out how many disappointed customers they have out there (and care).

It seems like everybody wanted the same thing too.

I hope this doesn't justify a price-hike for them.

Ya'll know how folks do.......


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Toying around with the idea of maybe buying some CJ.

I have a few CJ Products left in my Stash, but would love to get another bottle of Argan & Olive.


----------



## Froreal3

Beamodel said:


> I want komaza protein but it's not a discount if I only buy two bottles.
> 
> I might just get Shescentit okra in a large bottle. Decisions, decisions...



I was gonna get the protein from Komaza, but I just remembered I have two Mega Teks that I haven't used. I will save some money for now and just do protein with that every two weeks.


----------



## Froreal3

Beamodel said:


> lol @IDareT'sHair
> 
> I honestly think I am still salty from Komaza's Black Friday sale (its not really a sale).
> 
> For the 4th of July they had 20% off (no min). They should have done the same for BF.



Exactly. How you gon have 20% with a $50 minimum? smdh


----------



## flyygirlll2

Hattache just keeps acting up for me... Ughhh all these error messages.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@flyygirlll2

Did you ever get Hattache to go through for you?


----------



## chebaby

chello ladies 

i gotta go back and read what yall got.
so far i only ordered from soultanicals since they were 40% off. i got a 16oz knot sauce, a i cant believe its knot butta and some kinda kinky spray.

from hattache i was only gonna get 2 SSI avocado conditioners, a BRB pumpkin thing, not the puree but the other one.

monday im getting a liter of curl junkie rehab.

i cant go in like i want. i got a damn hospital bill in the mail today and they basically broke me all the way down  i like how hospital bills dont give you a specific due date. it just says upon receipt of this bill. like trick we want it NOW. whatever its BF lol.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> chello ladies
> *i cant go in like i want. i got a damn hospital bill in the mail today and they basically broke me all the way down*  i like how hospital bills dont give you a specific due date. it just says upon receipt of this bill. like trick we want it NOW. whatever its BF lol.



@chebaby

I hate getting 'bills' that break you all the way down to the ground.

I didn't get everything I wanted (technically a bunch of back ups) but I did get a few things.

I am on total overload here. 

But will try to be ready for M-Day Sales. 

I think I could possibly be at the point in my PJ-Career to only mega-haul BF & M-Day. 

I may be evolving.  Or it may be the fact, that I haven't stopped haulin' since last BF.

I am still toying with the idea of making purchases from both CJ and QB.


----------



## rileypak

I really wanted some Silk Dreams but I literally have no discount because of shipping and taxes 

I'm going to have to find other thick moisturizing DCs with no added proteins or AAs (any suggestions from my fellow PJs?) or get Silk Dreams OTG when I can.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Got the folowing due to @rileypak review in another thread.
LRC
1 litre shake & go
1 8oz shake & go


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> I hate getting 'bills' that break you all the way down to the ground.
> 
> I didn't get everything I wanted (technically a bunch of back ups) but I did get a few things.
> 
> I am on total overload here.
> 
> But will try to be ready for M-Day Sales.
> 
> I think I could possibly be at the point in my PJ-Career to only mega-haul BF & M-Day.
> 
> I may be evolving.  Or it may be the fact, that I haven't stopped haulin' since last BF.
> 
> I am still toying with the idea of making purchases from both CJ and QB.


girl, that bill pissed me off. i knew it was coming but i thought it would be like 1/3 of what it actually is  jokes on me lol.

anyway we know you never stopped hauling  
im def. getting curl junkie 

i dont every need to think about QB again. we know what usually happens when i get their stuff


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@rileypak

She may have a 'little' something between Christmas & New Years.  I think she has done that before?  Can you wait on it?

@curlyhersheygirl

I'm still thinking on QB & CJ.  You'll have to keep me posted on LRC.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *i dont every need to think about QB again. we know what usually happens when i get their stuff *



@chebaby

Um..Yep.  And that's why I hafta' now think about it!

I can't count on you to: buy, hate, and send any more.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Um..Yep.  And that's why I hafta' now think about it!
> 
> I can't count on you to: buy, hate, and send any more.


lmao well you never know. the day is still young


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@chebaby

I just went in and made a "Mock CJ" Cart.  She never does over 25% does she? 

I could actually get my Argan from AveYou cheaper and only pay $5.00 for Shipping.

You could probably get your Liter of CJ from AveYou for 15% & $1.00 shipping (since it's over $50.00 - but I don't know if they sell Liters?  You can get 15% by using: FIVE.

Lemme go look at that.  Too bad they don't have QB.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl @rileypak
Ya'll done yet?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I may snatch a bottle of CJ Argan & Olive from AveYou. (random purchase)

In my CJ Stash I have:
x1 Repair Me
x2 Deep Fix
x2 Banana & Hibiscus
x1 Argan & Olive (currently using)
x1 Moisture thingy *discontinued*


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Received a Ship Notice from:  Hattache


----------



## rileypak

@IDareT'sHair 
I'm done besides a liter or two from Ulta. Anything I didn't grab will be up for the XMas list (probably only APB and Silk Dreams).

I received shipping notices from Bee Mine (like an hour after my order yesterday) and Hattache (some time today).


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@rileypak 
I just snatched up a bottle of CJ Argan & Olive (AveYou).

Getting ready to check my mail.  I know I have several packages out there.

What Liters are you Getting?


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak
> 
> What Liters are you Getting?



Redken Hair Cleansing Creme  and another sulfate shampoo to try by Matrix


----------



## flyygirlll2

@IDareT'sHair Girl I just continued experiencing issues no matter what I did... So I just gave up and KIM.

So far I've only bought...
HV
Amla Cream Rinse
Sitrinillah DC

Loux
BN Sweet Potato Soufflé Deep Quench Mouisture Butter

Kreyol Essence
HBCO

Keravada

Creame Brullee 
Caramel Soufflé  Moisturiser & Revitilizing Leave in

* Keravada was on my black list for a long time but after hearing some good reviews for these products I caved*


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@flyygirlll2  That's terrible

@rileypak  I knew Redken Cleansing Crème would be one of them.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My:
Beautifully Bamboo Hair Vitamins
Piping Rock (Oils) & Strong Roots Red Pimento
AveYou Darcy Botanicals Eucalyptus & Mint Scalp Butters

All Came!


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak  I knew Redken Cleansing Crème would be one of them.



Mmm hmmm, that Redken is bae  unless they reformulate it.

I'm considering the Biolage Hydrasource, Biolage Normalizing, or Biolage Ultra Hydrasource shampoos.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

flyygirlll2 said:


> *Keravada*
> 
> *Creame Brullee *
> Caramel Soufflé  Moisturiser & Revitilizing Leave in
> 
> * Keravada was on my black list for a long time but after hearing some good reviews for these products I caved*



@flyygirlll2

Bolded = .com.net.gov.biz.edu


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Golden75

Cathy Howse 20%  with $40.00 Purchase Code = UBHBLACKFRIDAY15


----------



## Beamodel

flyygirlll2 said:


> Hattache just keeps acting up for me... Ughhh all these error messages.



Same thing happened to me. I took it as a sign and left it alone lol


----------



## Beamodel

rileypak said:


> I really wanted some Silk Dreams but I literally have no discount because of shipping and taxes
> 
> I'm going to have to find other thick moisturizing DCs with no added proteins or AAs (any suggestions from my fellow PJs?) or get Silk Dreams OTG when I can.



Yea her Black Friday discount was 15%


----------



## divachyk

*Hattache*
Brown Butter Beauty Mixed Greens
JessiCurl Deep Conditioning Treatment
Anita Grant Cafe Latte LI
HairVeda Whipped Gelly

*Bel Nouvo*
Avocado & Shea Healthy Hair Milk
Vanilla Buttercreme Deep Quench Moisture Butter
Creamy Castor Deep Conditioner

*Bekura*
Cacao Bark Conditioning Hair Mask
Honey Latte Detangling Hair Milk
Java Bean & Honey Smoothing Hair Balm
Y.A.M. Nectar Hydrating Hair Nourisher

*Non-Hair (Makeup)*
Sephora
Ulta

I'm trying really hard to be done!


----------



## bajandoc86

I bought 5 wigs (or is it 6) from a variety of online stores
APB - 1 Leave in/1refresher spray/1 greenhouse power oil/1 ayurvedic hair mist/1 organic hair mix
Thermal Hair Care - 2 hot head conditioning caps (gifts for bestie and sis)
Amazon - 6 wig stands and fitness bands
Reniece - deep conditioner (this was purchased at my salon visit but she is shipping them on Monday)

Currently online contemplating buying a new blowdryer.


----------



## rileypak

_My final haul (minus Ulta because I need to find out when the liter sale is)_:

*Bobeam*
Coco Creme Condish x2

*My Honey Child*
Type 4 Creme
Sophia's Hair Grease

*KJ Naturals*
Tingly Oil (I blame Ms. T for this item's purchase )
16oz. Marshmallow Detangler Leave In (lavender lemongrass scent)

*Bee Mine*
16oz. Bee-U-Ti-FUL Moisturizing DC x3
Bee Lovely Daily Moisturizing Conditioner

*Amauri Naturals (new to me but they had BOGOF)*
Detox Treatment Mask
Curls Galore Conditioner
Detox Treatment Mask (free product)
Strong Strands Conditioner (free product)

*Hattache*
Mielle Organics Babassu Mint DC x3
Mielle Organics White Peony Leave In Conditioner x4
CurlLuxe Naturals Sweet Almond Leave In Conditioner


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@rileypak 
Yup....Errbody need that Tingly Oil in they stash.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I heard back from PBN.  They have about x2 Mango Tea's left in their supply.

I asked them to invoice me for them.  I.need.it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I 'think' this is my list:
AveYou:
x2 DB Eucalyptus & Mint Scalp Butters
x1 CJ Argan & Olive Conditioner

Beautifully Bamboo:
x2 Bottles

Hairveda:
x4 Whipped Clouds (its been renamed tho' Whipped Moisture something?)

My Loux:
x3 Bel Nouvo Sweet Potato Souffle
x2 Bel Nouvo Red Velvet

Siamese Twists:
x1 16oz Sweet Potatoe Hair Crème
x1 8oz Pomegranate & Black Seed Crème (Raspberry)

Hattache:
x1 Naturalista Juicy Yum-Yum
x1 Bee Mine Luscious Butter

BoBeam:
x1 Limited Edition DC'er

Obia Naturals:
x1 Babbasu DC'er

Purabody Naturals:
x2 Mango Tea Scalp Butters *waiting on invoice*

Oyin Handmade:
x2 8oz Honey Hemp

Qhemet Biologics:
x1 Coco Tree Detangling Ghee

bekura:
x1 Tapioca

*Miscellaneous Random Oils*
x1 16oz ED JBCO
x1 16oz Pure Rice Brand Oil
x1 4oz Sweet Almond
x1 4oz Avocado Oil
x1 4oz Strong Roots Red Pimento


----------



## natura87

I finished up my  Mission Condition  Castor Blaster. Very nice.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

So, after I get this invoice from PBN, I can say good-bye to BF 2015.

Not sure if I'll get anything Cyber-Monday?

I will pick up a few things here & there during the Christmas & New Years Sales, because I am certain folks will be having these. (they always do)

After that, will plan for M-Day.  Hopefully by then, my stash will be a little more manageable.

Lemme go back and add HV to my list.  (Even though that was before BF)


----------



## Froreal3

Just received my Silk Dreams in the mail today. I had ordered 2 RCA, 2 Go Moist, and 1 Almond Buttercream (smells so good just like almonds).


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Finished Up - the fingerful of Jessicurl WDT.  (x1 Bottled Back up)


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@flyygirlll2 @Beamodel

Imma e-mail Hattache and tell them several members were receiving error messages when they attempted to place an order.


----------



## Ltown

IDareT'sHair said:


> I 'think' this is my list:
> AveYou:
> x2 DB Eucalyptus & Mint Scalp Butters
> x1 CJ Argan & Olive Conditioner
> 
> Hairveda:
> x4 Whipped Clouds (its been renamed tho' Whipped Moisture something?)
> 
> My Loux:
> x3 Bel Nouvo Sweet Potato Souffle
> x2 Bel Nouvo Red Velvet
> 
> Siamese Twists:
> x1 16oz Sweet Potatoe Hair Crème
> x1 8oz Pomegranate & Black Seed Crème (Raspberry)
> 
> Hattache:
> x1 Naturalista Juicy Yum-Yum
> x1 Bee Mine Luscious Butter
> 
> BoBeam:
> x1 Limited Edition DC'er
> 
> Obia Naturals:
> x1 Babbasu DC'er
> 
> Purabody Naturals:
> x2 Mango Tea Scalp Butters *waiting on invoice*
> 
> Oyin Handmade:
> x2 8oz Honey Hemp
> 
> Qhemet Biologics:
> x1 Coco Tree Detangling Ghee
> 
> *Miscellaneous Random Oils*
> x1 16oz ED JBCO
> x1 16oz Pure Rice Brand Oil
> x1 4oz Sweet Almond
> x1 4oz Avocado Oil
> x1 4oz Strong Roots Red Pimento


@IDareT'sHair OMGi was able to get HV green butter, henna, amla. the smallest list ever. got my henna from hennaso? they are close by so shipping was reasonable.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Ltown

I know it's bad.  Imma do better.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Ltown
> 
> I know it's bad.  Imma do better.



....


----------



## divachyk

Another Sephora haul. Hush @Golden75, don't say a word.  Now, I'm done.


----------



## rileypak

Uhhhh.....now I'm done with SBS 

*LRC*
Shake & Go
Shake & Go refill
Empty Shake & Go spray bottles x3


----------



## Froreal3

Yall my stash is ridiculous. I really don't need to be participating in Blk Friday next year...well at least not get anymore buttas. I added my soon to be received inventory to the stash list and asked myself  what do I need with 16 buttas and 11 oils?! 

I'mma have to join that monthly use up challenge again.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Grabbed another bekura Tapioca.  It was $14.00 bucks.  So, now I have a back up.

@curlyhersheygirl recently sent me one.  Thanks again Ms. Curly for that.

Still waiting on that invoice from PBN/Amazon whoever she is now.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> ....



@Brownie518

Hush!......You know you wrong.

I will seriously do better in the new year.  I already feel my focus shifting!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> *Uhhhh.....now I'm done with SBS*
> 
> *LRC*
> *Shake & Go*
> *Shake & Go refill*
> *Empty Shake & Go spray bottles x3*



@rileypak

Thanks Ms. Riley. 

Gurl....You make me not look so bad!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Okay....I'll be the 1st to admit 2015 was a bad year for me (as far as 'hauling' goes). 

I was in on just about every Sale and bought from all of them.

But.....wait....I have a plan for 2016, not to be all up in every single Sale that happens.  I do plan to sit some out.

So...one thing I am proud of....*cough* I only bought x1 DC'er this BF.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@divachyk @Froreal3 @flyygirlll2 @bajandoc86 @curlyhersheygirl

Good Job Ladies!  Ya'll know we got to represent over here.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

A lot of "Sales" information ended up in my Spam. 

I was wondering why I wasn't being notified by some of those companies I had signed up for.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@flyygirlll2 @Beamodel 
I contacted Hattache!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

HATTACHE 20% Cyber Monday Code =* CB2015*


----------



## flyygirlll2

@IDareT'sHair I didn't go too crazy this BF which I'm proud of. The only other thing I want is a cute wig to aid in protective styling this winter. I might get one for Cyber Monday idk yet.

I'm jelly at folks already receiving shipping notifications because I haven't. Speaking of junk folders; Quemet ended up in mine which I though was strange but I wasn't planning on getting anything from there though.


----------



## flyygirlll2

@IDareT'sHair Thanks for contacting Hattache. Did they mention anything about what could have caused the error messages?  Idk if I'll get anything but we'll see.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

flyygirlll2 said:


> Speaking of junk folders. *Quemet ended up in mine which I though was strange but I wasn't planning on getting anything from there though*.



@flyygirlll2

Mine Too!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

flyygirlll2 said:


> Thanks for contacting Hattache. *Did they mention anything about what could have caused the error messages?*  Idk if I'll get anything but we'll see.



@flyygirlll2

I just sent it.  They are usually respond pretty quickly. 

I should have asked them for an LHCF Day!


----------



## flyygirlll2

@IDareT'sHair I was peeved that I couldn't order. I only wanted the Mielle Organics DC and Bobeam DC. Shipping for Mielle Organics is too high and I just forgot to check Bobeam website. 

An LHCF day would be fabulous! If only.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@flyygirlll2

I think I paid $9.64 or 5 directly from BoBeam. 

She has the cheapest shipping on the planet.

I would check there.  I wonder if that 35% is still in effect.  Most of the time she keeps her Sale up several days.


----------



## flyygirlll2

@IDareT'sHair I only have 2 shampoo bars from Bobeam. Had them since last year and still haven't tried them  I've heard good things about her DC's and wanted to try it. 

Folks with high arse shipping did not get my money this time. I wanted to try the MHC type 4 cream for example, but that shipping for one item was ridiculous smh.

OAN- My Keravada order just shipped


----------



## IDareT'sHair

flyygirlll2 said:


> *I've heard good things about her DC's and wanted to try it. *
> 
> Folks with high arse shipping did not get my money this time. *I wanted to try the MHC type 4 cream for example, but that shipping for one item was ridiculous smh*.



@flyygirlll2

BoBeam DC'er is Excellent! 

That's a shame, because you could have snatched that up from Hattache.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@flyygirlll2 @Beamodel

Hattache said:  If you received an Error Message - email them and they will offer you the discount & refund your Shipping. (If you are still interested in ordering).


----------



## flyygirlll2

Thanks @IDareT'sHair I sent them an email. I may or may not get something


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@flyygirlll2

Well at least now they know. 

They said they had no idea, because orders were still coming in.


----------



## flyygirlll2

@IDareT'sHair Yeah that was very weird. I've never had any problems with ordering from them before.

Off topic, but tommorow  will make it 14 months post!   My hair is still straight with little reversion. I'm enjoying the low maintenance of it and not needing to twist my hair every few days so yes to #teamunbothered lol. I will try to keep it straight for another week then play with my products.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

flyygirlll2 said:


> *Off topic, but tommorow  will make it 14 months post! *  My hair is still straight with little reversion. I'm enjoying the low maintenance of it and not needing to twist my hair every few days so yes to #teamunbothered lol. I will try to keep it straight for another week then play with my products.



@flyygirlll2

YAY!....... 

I will be 15 months post the day after Christmas

Asking @divachyk and @Beamodel to check in.........


----------



## rileypak

Congrats to you ladies on your recent milestones!

Mine was earlier this month and I straight forgot about it


----------



## divachyk

What milestone are you at now, @rileypak?

Congrats, @flyygirlll2. I've stopped counting and have to look at my calendar to remind me of where I am in this stretch possible transition. I'm so tempted to chop a patch of hair to see what it is like.

Indeed, we must REPRESENT @IDareT'sHair! I did good all year, well sort of, but BF make me weak in the knees.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@divachyk

Guess what???

I pulled out my last 8oz Hairitage Hydrations "Sprout" and I have x1 8oz Jar of Joe left. 

Will pull this out soon as well.

When you posted that Brown Butter Beauty Mixed Greens, it reminded me I still have Sprout and Jar of Joe.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair said:


> @flyygirlll2 @Beamodel
> 
> Hattache said:  If you received an Error Message - email them and they will offer you the discount & refund your Shipping. (If you are still interested in ordering).



Thanks Hun. I took it as a sign. It's too late. I've spent my money on retail items, like Michael Kors, smh


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> *Congrats to you ladies on your recent milestones!
> 
> Mine was earlier this month and I straight forgot about it *





divachyk said:


> *What milestone are you at now*.




@rileypak 
Yeah, where are you at in your Journey?


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair said:


> @flyygirlll2
> 
> YAY!.......
> 
> I will be 15 months post the day after Christmas
> 
> Asking @divachyk and @Beamodel to check in.........



I will be a year post on December 19th.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel said:


> *Thanks Hun. I took it as a sign. It's too late. I've spent my money on retail items, like Michael Kors, smh*



@Beamodel

I figured you Ladies had moved on.  I completely understand. 

But I still wanted to bring it to their attention.


----------



## Beamodel

Yea good looking out. It kept crashing on me over and over.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I got my Tracking # from BoBeam


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> Hush!......You know you wrong.
> 
> I will seriously do better in the new year.  I already feel my focus shifting!






I didnt get much. I got some APB. I wanted some NG but she didnt have my Rinse or Irish Moss listed. I passed on the SD this time, too. I have enough of that right now.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *I didnt get much. I got some APB. I wanted some NG but she didnt have my Rinse or Irish Moss listed. I passed on the SD this time, too. I have enough of that right now.*



@Brownie518

Hey Lady!


----------



## Brownie518

@IDareT'sHair

Hey, T. What's goin on?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518

*cough* I guess you saw my 'Final List?'

ETA:  I'm surprised you didn't get any Claudie?


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> *cough* I guess you saw my 'Final List?'
> 
> ETA:  I'm surprised you didn't get any Claudie?



@IDareT'sHair

Yeah, I sure did see that list...


----------



## Brownie518

@IDareT'sHair

Oh, I did get some Claudie's. I got a Reconstructor, Normalizing conditioner, and the Macadamia leave in.


----------



## Brownie518

Finished up an APB Pudding, an APB Hair Tonic, another KV oil, and another SD Razz.


----------



## rileypak

@IDareT'sHair @divachyk
I'm 24 months post now...well 25 months in another week or so.

My transition really hasn't been too bad. I do have a wee bit of scab hair (like some sections when I twist them have smooth, natural hair then a 1/2-1" of weird/textured/frizzy/puffy hair that's always unhappy then smooth, relaxed hair; it's weird but I'm not concerned) but otherwise it's been mostly OK. No major moments where I was like I can't do this anymore. I'm mostly just coasting along. Haven't done any direct heat beyond tension blow drying on cool/low/medium. 
I KISS - wash, twist it up or TBD/curlformers or just smooth it all back into a bun and that's it.


----------



## divachyk

Froreal3 said:


> Yall my stash is ridiculous. I really don't need to be participating in Blk Friday next year...well at least not get anymore buttas. I added my soon to be received inventory to the stash list and asked myself  what do I need with 16 buttas and 11 oils?!
> 
> I'mma have to join that monthly use up challenge again.



@Froreal3, likewise but who am I fooling. I'm so strong until BF roll around. I get so weak. 



Beamodel said:


> Thanks Hun. I took it as a sign. It's too late. I've spent my money on retail items, like Michael Kors, smh



@Beamodel, Michael Kors, Coach and many others got my money as well. *shameful*


----------



## divachyk

IDareT'sHair said:


> @divachyk
> 
> Guess what???
> 
> I pulled out my last 8oz Hairitage Hydrations "Sprout" and I have x1 8oz Jar of Joe left.
> 
> Will pull this out soon as well.
> 
> When you posted that Brown Butter Beauty Mixed Greens, it reminded me I still have Sprout and Jar of Joe.



@IDareT'sHair, I tilt my 40 to Jar of Joe & Sprout. Those were bomb dot com! I wish she'd offer up her recipe for Jar of Joe. Now that's one product I would definitely try to make.


----------



## divachyk

rileypak said:


> @IDareT'sHair @divachyk
> I'm 24 months post now...well 25 months in another week or so.
> 
> My transition really hasn't been too bad. I do have a wee bit of scab hair (like some sections when I twist them have smooth, natural hair then a 1/2-1" of weird/textured/frizzy/puffy hair that's always unhappy then smooth, relaxed hair; it's weird but I'm not concerned) but otherwise it's been mostly OK. No major moments where I was like I can't do this anymore. I'm mostly just coasting along. Haven't done any direct heat beyond tension blow drying on cool/low/medium.
> I KISS - wash, twist it up or TBD/curlformers or just smooth it all back into a bun and that's it.



@rileypak 24 months is amazing! I had major issues once or twice and that was because I was trying to deviate from what worked - wigs. Wearing my hair out is just not it. In the times when I've attempted, it goes way left. So now, I don't even try unless I'm wearing a bun. Braidouts are out the question - my hair gets way too dry.


----------



## rileypak

divachyk said:


> @rileypak 24 months is amazing! I had major issues once or twice and that was because I was trying to deviate from what worked - wigs. Wearing my hair out is just not it. In the times when I've attempted, it goes way left. So now, I don't even try unless I'm wearing a bun. Braidouts are out the question - my hair gets way too dry.



@divachyk thanks!!! 
Oh yeah there's no out nothing over here except for curlformers and even then it's only for a day or two. 
I stay bunned up whether it's my twists or just all of it smoothed back. Just bought my first half wig though so I may become a little wig head whenever it decides to get cold around my neck of the woods.


----------



## divachyk

@rileypak, I'm here to help you if you need some help in the wig area. 

@flyygirlll2, I see you liking posts. I'm gonna turn you into a wig head too before it's over. *wink wink*


----------



## flyygirlll2

@divachyk LOL. Well I actually am looking into getting a cute full cap wig to get me through this winter. At the moment I realize I don't care for half wigs. My issue is finding one that is not "wiggy" looking.

I was telling someone that I want a cute wig to give myself a break, so that wig needs to be on point. I don't want to walk around with a head full of struggle  looking tragic


----------



## divachyk

@flyygirlll2 I always take dh to help me choose. I know he won't let me be out there in them skreets looking like a chicken head. But, I now have an eye for what works even if he wasn't there but I always want him there for that extra set of eyes. Half wigs are a no because my texture doesn't blend at this point. Full caps are awesome. Lace (if you choose the right lace) is even better. Short wigs is where it's at for me. That's my comfort and they look great on me. Longer wigs just look well, like a wig. Yeah sure, my hair is long and it resembles my length but they just don't look as natural as a short wig. Most think I've cut my hair, even still, after all this time.


----------



## Eisani

Thanks for the well wishes, ladies! I ended up abandoning my Hattache cart because I couldn't check out, but I'll give them another try in a few hours. 

I'm not even sure why I'm still awake, but I'm about to do some shopping. Hopefully it'll put me to sleep .


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> *I'm 24 months post now...well 25 months in another week or so.*


@rileypak
I can't wait until I get there.

Good Job!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@flyygirlll2

I kept trying to check out on ST'cals but kept getting an Error Message.


----------



## flyygirlll2

@IDareT'sHair Really?  what is going on with these error messages on these sites? Smh. I haven't checked  ST'cals yet but hopefully that won't continue to be a problem throughout the day.


----------



## Golden75

Order from Loux received! I was not expecting that.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

flyygirlll2 said:


> *Really?  what is going on with these error messages on these sites? Smh. I haven't checked  ST'cals yet but hopefully that won't continue to be a problem throughout the day.*



@flyygirlll2
Went in through Chrome and after multiple attempts managed to get in.  My problems were on the PayPal end.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

divachyk said:


> *I tilt my 40 to Jar of Joe & Sprout. Those were bomb dot com! *I wish she'd offer up her recipe for Jar of Joe. Now that's one product I would definitely try to make.



@divachyk

Gurl....

I am already crying real tears at the very thought of me one day being completely without both of these.

Just like with Jasmine & Enso.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

IDareT'sHair said:


> I 'think' this is my list:
> AveYou:
> x2 DB Eucalyptus & Mint Scalp Butters
> x1 CJ Argan & Olive Conditioner
> 
> Beautifully Bamboo:
> x2 Bottles
> 
> Hairveda:
> x4 Whipped Clouds (its been renamed tho' Whipped Moisture something?)
> 
> My Loux:
> x3 Bel Nouvo Sweet Potato Souffle
> x2 Bel Nouvo Red Velvet
> 
> Siamese Twists:
> x1 16oz Sweet Potatoe Hair Crème
> x1 8oz Pomegranate & Black Seed Crème (Raspberry)
> 
> Hattache:
> x1 Naturalista Juicy Yum-Yum
> x1 Bee Mine Luscious Butter
> 
> BoBeam:
> x1 Limited Edition DC'er
> 
> Obia Naturals:
> x1 Babbasu DC'er
> 
> Purabody Naturals:
> x2 Mango Tea Scalp Butters *waiting on invoice*
> 
> Oyin Handmade:
> x2 8oz Honey Hemp
> 
> Qhemet Biologics:
> x1 Coco Tree Detangling Ghee
> 
> bekura:
> x1 Tapioca
> 
> *Miscellaneous Random Oils*
> x1 16oz ED JBCO
> x1 16oz Pure Rice Brand Oil
> x1 4oz Sweet Almond
> x1 4oz Avocado Oil
> x1 4oz Strong Roots Red Pimento



*Added Cyber Monday*:

Soultanicals:
x2 Curl Cremes

Beautifully Bamboo
x1 Bottle Beautifully Bamboo

Brushlove. Com
x1 Pink Felicia Leatherwood Detangling Brush


----------



## flyygirlll2

@IDareT'sHair  I'm glad you were able to place an order. I'm officially done purchasing now for BF and CM. I stopped by Ulta today and bought Shea Moisture Manuka Honey DC and one of their new products called Rehydrating Cocktail Mix which happens to be some type of customizable treatment. I also bought the Felicia Featherwood Detangler brush and a wig from Hairsisters.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

flyygirlll2 said:


> I'm glad you were able to place an order. I'm officially done purchasing now for BF and CM. I stopped by Ulta today and bought Shea Moisture Manuka Honey DC and one of their new products called Rehydrating Cocktail Mix which happens to be some type of customizable treatment. *I also bought the Felicia Featherwood Detangler brush* and a wig from Hairsisters.



@flyygirlll2

I keep reading so much about this brush lately. 

I started to grab it, but resisted.

I'm sure it will eventually end up at my house.

I really need to be done too.  Actually, I'm overdone.

I hope it's all out of my system.

I got a lot of on my stupid list except for all that QB.

I had some randoms thrown in here & there, but my end result was still pretty stooopid.

I need to sit in on down until Mothers Day.  For real.


----------



## Golden75

Well I'm annoyed.  Didn't realize CJ started the sale yesterday at 6pm and ended it today at 6pm


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Golden75
I thought it always started on Monday? I would be beyond annoyed

I wonder if @chebaby got her stuff?


----------



## rileypak

Uhhh I may or may not have purchased a few Cyber Monday items too. 

Felicia Leatherwood Detangling Brush in Pink
Toni Daley Gabrielle Wig in 1B
Two sets of Snappees in Licorice


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Golden75
> *I thought it always started on Monday*? I would be beyond annoyed
> 
> I wonder if @chebaby got her stuff?



@IDareT'sHair You would think a Cyber Monday sale started Monday, or at least lasted until Monday is officially over .  I didn't read the whole email until today.  Guess it wasn't meant to be.  I have some in my stash, but I wanted a 32oz joint.


----------



## flyygirlll2

@IDareT'sHair Girl, since that brush was $9.60 after the discount and free shipping... I could not resist  lol. I honestly don't love to use brushes to detangle at all, but you know how my hair is set up tho - I need something good to help get all the shed hairs out.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75 said:


> @IDareT'sHair You would think a Cyber Monday sale started Monday, or at least lasted until Monday is officially over .  I didn't read the whole email until today.  Guess it wasn't meant to be.  *I have some in my stash, but I wanted a 32oz joint.*



@Golden75

Yeah....You would think!  I didn't read it that closely either.

I know that's what @chebaby wanted too.

I need to start using what I have and quit holding on to it before it goes bad.




flyygirlll2 said:


> *Girl, since that brush was $9.60 after the discount and free shipping... I could not resist  lol*. I honestly don't love to use brushes to detangle at all, but you know how my hair is set up tho - *I need something good to help get all the shed hairs out.*



@flyygirlll2

Yeah...I saw that!  Good Deal!

I'm hoping this Oil Rinsing will help me with my 'shed removal' problem.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> *Uhhh I may or may not have purchased a few Cyber Monday items too.
> 
> Felicia Leatherwood Detangling Brush in Pink
> Toni Daley Gabrielle Wig in 1B
> Two sets of Snappees in Licorice*



@rileypak

And that's why you my Gurl.  ....

I can never look bad as long as you are in da' House!

Good Job!  I wonder if I should go grab that Brush?


----------



## rileypak

It was just too many deals out there tempting me


----------



## bajandoc86

@divachyk I think I am becoming a wig head. Who woulda thunk?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> *It was just too many deals out there tempting me *



@rileypak

..... Add x1 Pink Felicia Leatherwood Brush


----------



## bajandoc86

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak
> 
> ..... Add x1 Pink Felicia Leatherwood Brush


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@bajandoc86

Imma need one a' Ya'll to Hold My Purse.


----------



## chebaby

:angryface:
who ends a sale at 6pm


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@chebaby 
Who starts a CM Sale on Sunday?  Ya'll need to email her & complain.


----------



## chebaby

that really pissed me off. oh well. i might give in and get a bottle anyway.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@chebaby

Gurl....I would contact her.  Pfft. You were a Great Customer of hers.

I bet I would.

You know if that was one of my 'regulars' I would not hesitate to drop her a line. #noshame

You see I asked PBN for their remaining stock of Mango Tea Scalp Butter.

I'll ask in a minute.  Hmphf.  All they can say is no.


----------



## chebaby

yea i thought about emailing her but honestly im over it. when i saw the 6 oclock time stamp i just rolled my eyes lol.

shes stupid for that


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I received Shipping Info already for:
BoBeam
Qhemet Biologics
OBIA Naturals
*Hattache already came*


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *yea i thought about emailing her but honestly im over it. when i saw the 6 oclock time stamp i just rolled my eyes lol*.
> 
> *shes stupid for that*



@chebaby

I understand che.  That was just plain wrong.

And 25% ain't all that anyway. 

Dang....She ack like she was offering 35%-40%

I guess you can always catch her Easter Sale?  I know she does them twice a year.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> I understand che.  That was just plain wrong.
> 
> And 25% ain't all that anyway.
> 
> Dang....She ack like she was offering 35%-40%
> 
> I guess you can always catch her Easter Sale?  I know she does them twice a year.


exactly. when i compare it to soultanicals 40% off im like this aint nothin lmao.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *exactly. when i compare it to soultanicals 40% off im like this aint nothin lmao.*



@chebaby

See..dats what I'm talmbout.  She know she wrong.

And for CM ST'icals got: _35% off & Free Shippin'_.

I got that one little bottle I wanted (Argan & Olive) from AveYou for 15% using FIVE

And they have that $25.00 off $100.00 w/a dolla' Shipping FALLAY25


----------



## divachyk

bajandoc86 said:


> @divachyk I think I am becoming a wig head. Who woulda thunk?


Yippeeee!! What's your fav unit? @bajandoc86


----------



## divachyk

IDareT'sHair said:


> @divachyk
> 
> Gurl....
> 
> I am already crying real tears at the very thought of me one day being completely without both of these.
> 
> Just like with Jasmine & Enso.


@IDareT'sHair use it slow and make it count....never been anything like them again.


----------



## divachyk

Got my Hattache today. Now they know how to do BF!


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> See..dats what I'm talmbout.  She know she wrong.
> 
> And for CM ST'icals got: _35% off & Free Shippin'_.
> 
> I got that one little bottle I wanted (Argan & Olive) from AveYou for 15% using FIVE
> 
> *And they have that $25.00 off $100.00 w/a dolla' Shipping FALLAY25*


i might try this


----------



## IDareT'sHair

divachyk said:


> *use it slow and make it count....never been anything like them again.*



@divachyk

Yeah, I know.

I'll try hard to make them last.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *i might try this*



@chebaby

Yeah...and if you go to AY, you can get a lot of stuff: CJ, DevaCurl, Hydratherma, Camille Rose, Donna Marie, Entwine, Jessicurl etc.......and you can spread some holiday cheer!


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Yeah...and if you go to AY, you can get a lot of stuff: CJ, DevaCurl, Hydratherma, Camille Rose, Donna Marie, Entwine, Jessicurl etc.......and you can spread some holiday cheer!


lol thats the last thing i need to do
but need and want are two different things


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> lol thats the last thing i need to do
> but need and want are two different things



@chebaby

How's your Hair Doing?

Girl, you should fuuggetaboutit and gone someplace else and get your Haul On

All them Sales in that Sales Thread!  Oh My!

You still have 20% at Hattache.  Girl, you got options!.....


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@divachyk
Gurl...I need to 'borrow' @Beamodel  Fangas, cause she's so light-handed and I'm heavy-handed.

She'd make them jars last till times get better.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@chebaby

And Che.....And Che....You can get DB and a whole lot of other stuff there too!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ya'll wanna hear something really Scurrry?  

My ST'icals has already been updated!


----------



## divachyk

IDareT'sHair said:


> @divachyk
> Gurl...I need to 'borrow' @Beamodel  Fangas, cause she's so light-handed and I'm heavy-handed.
> 
> She'd make them jars last till times get better.



I'm slap disrespectful with product usage  @IDareT'sHair


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> How's your Hair Doing?
> 
> Girl, you should fuuggetaboutit and gone someplace else and get your Haul On
> 
> All them Sales in that Sales Thread!  Oh My!
> 
> You still have 20% at Hattache.  Girl, you got options!.....


what????? hattache still has a deal?
let me go look.

my hair is looking better. i think i just had to get used to it.
tomorrow is wash day. im gonn ause my trusty combo of SSI avocado and soutanicals knot sauce


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair said:


> @divachyk
> Gurl...I need to 'borrow' @Beamodel  Fangas, cause she's so light-handed and I'm heavy-handed.
> 
> She'd make them jars last till times get better.



Lol. I sometime wish I used up stuff quicker but nope. I use tiny amounts at a time.


----------



## MileHighDiva

@divachyk How do you protect your edges from the wigs?


----------



## flyygirlll2

Piggy backing off @MileHighDiva 's question, @divachyk do you wear a stocking cap with the wigs? I just bought a full cap wig but I don't want my hair to dry out or anything.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Got my Invoice from PBN (x3 Mango & Scalp Tea Butters)


----------



## Froreal3

My Mane Choice came and my MYHC came.


----------



## divachyk

@MileHighDiva @flyygirlll2, stocking caps are too drying and hard on my edges. I wear a dome cap. Here's an example -- http://amzn.to/1NlAJpd. This keeps my edges protected and healthy. My edges are never sore or tender from friction or anything like that.


----------



## flyygirlll2

@divachyk  Thank you!  I actually found one on Ebay and bought it.


----------



## rileypak

I forgot I would need a wig cap! I'm so unprepared for this wig attempt


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Had alot of stuff that shipped, which is highly impressive.  These vendors really stepped up their Ship-Game.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

So, I'm looking forward to continuing tackling my ginormous Stash.

Lawd...that's a 'challenge' within itself.

True Confession: I started BF 2014 and just never stopped.

I know that I can make some progress between now and M-Day.

That will be a short-term product goal.

I will continue to rotate some of the older items in my Stash and try to bring it back to a manageable level.


----------



## rileypak

I'll be pulling all the bags out of the fridge to take inventory and to make room soon. 

I keep saying I'm going to reclaim the shelf and instead I keep stuffing more on it


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> *I'll be pulling all the bags out of the fridge to take inventory and to make room soon. *



@rileypak

Like I said.... I am waiting on that list.


----------



## divachyk

IDareT'sHair said:


> Had alot of stuff that shipped, which is highly impressive.  These vendors really stepped up their Ship-Game.



@IDareT'sHair Best Buy is not on my good list at the present. Made a purchase on BF that has yet to ship. Now they know they have the manpower to make it happen sooner. Because I shop at Best Buy a little too much, I qualify for 2 day shipping on everything yet here it is 5 days later and it hasn't shipped.


----------



## flyygirlll2

Well looks like everything has shipped except for Myloux and Hairveda.

I wanted to enjoy my straightened hair for another week but it's already reverted for the most part. I had a job interview today and I met a very nice older black lady who worked there. She asked if I was natural, I told her I'm transitioning. I did a little bun drop  and she was like "Wow you have a lot of hair!" Lol she even said I could get away with short hair because I have the face for it, but I'm not ready for that.

We started talking about hair treatments and ACV rinses. It was nice to meet someone who loved to talk about hair as much as me.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

flyygirlll2 said:


> *I did a little bun drop  and she was like "Wow you have a lot of hair!"*



@flyygirlll2

No You Didn't??????
Right in the middle of the Interview.  

Love It!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I need to check my mail.  I'm expecting a lot of things to come in today & tomorrow.


----------



## Golden75

I should check my mail too, haven't gotten any ship notices though


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Golden75

I think I got ship notices on just about everything I ordered (if not everything). 

I'm sure I got some packages out there today.  '

Imma go look after my hair dries.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I detangled with my TEK Brush tonight.  I needed to get all the way through my hair.

Will be interested to see how it compares to the Felicia Leatherwood. 

I got my Ship notice for that today too.,


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@rileypak

Used the OBIA tonight under the dryer, and steamed with MHC Honey Mask.

Will probably continue to use it this way.

The OBIA has a very interesting consistency.  And I'm not overly fond on the scent.

It goes on Smooth like a Pomade or a Butter.  I was not expecting that.  Interesting.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My Loux came today =
x2 Bel Nouvo Sweet Potato Souffle
x1 Bel Nouvo Red Velvet Cake


----------



## rileypak

@IDareT'sHair 
That scent tho??? 
I always put essential oils in it to cover it up. I was hoping you would have had a decent experience with it but I guess it was not meant to be


----------



## Rozlewis

I am waiting on about 7 packages for tomorrow. I agree these vendors were on their game this year. All of my items have shipped except for Silk Dreams and Ebonicurls.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> *That scent tho???
> I always put essential oils in it to cover it up. I was hoping you would have had a decent experience with it but I guess it was not meant to be*



@rileypak
Hate the scent. 
I don't remember you telling me it stanks?Well, it sorta smells like Lemongrass Tea or some sort of Herbal Tea.

I was intending on using it as a Treatment (which I did) and will continue to use it that way. (Before Steaming) The ingredients are so good on this product.

I am mad because I Swapped a Jar with someone and then turned around and re-upped on it. because of that durn 40% & cheap shipping.

It has such great ingredients, so Imma try to make it work. Maybe my hair will actually like it?


----------



## flyygirlll2

@IDareT'sHair LOL. Nah, she was one of the employees that worked there who was chatting with me while I waited to be interviewed. The people that interviewed me were actually white so no interest in bun drop from them lol.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

flyygirlll2 said:


> *The people that interviewed me were actually white so no interest in bun drop from them lol.*



@flyygirlll2
They still interested (closet).  Oh...don't get it twisted.

They interested in everything we got & everything we do and everything we are and....everything they not.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Hey divas
No shipping notices for me yet.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl

Hey Curly!......

I was getting worried?  I was getting ready to hit you up on email.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl

re: My Loux, Never received a ship notice, but went into my Account and saw that it had shipped and I got it yesterday.

I did get ship notices on everything else but Siamese Twists (which I knew was going to take a minute).


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

@IDareT'sHair Good to know, I'll check my account.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

IDareT'sHair said:


> *I did get ship notices on everything else*



I need to clarify, because I don't think I received shipped notice on bekura (which I forgot I bought)....so just about every thing.

Was invoiced for PBN on 12/1 so I haven't received a ship notice on that either.

I know I'm missing some things cause I got it all in my head.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

@IDareT'sHair  Not getting any DC's this BF was very weird . I feel as though I didn't fully participate


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl @flyygirlll2
So I guess I'm waiting on:
OBIA
Siamese Twists
bekura
Soultanicals
Purabody Naturals
Qhemet
AveYou
BoBeam


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> * Not getting any DC's this BF was very weird . I feel as though I didn't fully participate*



@curlyhersheygirl

Glad you Didn't Fully Participate!..... 

But I know the feeling.  I only got x2 (OBIA & BoBeam)

Oh yeah...waiting on that too!  See...I can't keep 'em skrait.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I think Imma get hooked on this Oil Rinising thang real quick. 

Last night I didn't experience the "Horror" of a lot of SSK's etc..... 

Gotta get some more Oils.  I may wait though.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

@IDareT'sHair  Oil rinsing is a life saver.
I'm really upset I didn't get anything from siamese twist. She threw me off with not having the mist on sale until Monday. Her shipping is just too high to do multiple orders.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl

You do know dat Numba still haunts me in my Sleep!.......


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *Oil rinsing is a life saver.*



@curlyhersheygirl

Im'bout to be on this Hard.

Had the nerve to see durn Snow Flurries last night.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> 
> You do know dat Numba still haunts me in my Sleep!.......


@IDareT'sHair 
 I bet. Think about how I feel looking at it


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

@IDareT'sHair We had some flurries here too last night but now it's 47


----------



## flyygirlll2

@IDareT'sHair Still nothing from Myloux. I don't have an account with them so can't check, but that irks me. It's only one item. I knew HV was going to take forever with shipping. Now I remember why I have not purchased directly from there in so long

ETA- Keravada order should be arriving today. My hair feels parched, but I've been holding of on wash day until I received some of my new products.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *I bet. Think about how I feel looking at it*



@curlyhersheygirl

I can only imagine.......  Gurl....I'd be too scurrrrrrrrrrrd to look!

@flyygirlll2
I always register now, instead of "check out as a guest" so I can keep up with stuff.

I use to just check out as a guest, but now when I'm buying something, especially if I've never purchased from before, I gone & open an account so I can keep track.

When I ordered those x4 Whipped Clouds from HV it shipped immediately, like the next day. Beweave it or not.

It was probably a slow time for them.

But I can imagine with 40% they probably got slammed.


----------



## MileHighDiva

@flyygirlll2 @IDareT'sHair 

I checked out as a guest.  I'll create an account in the future. However, I didn't order till Cyber Monday, so its only been a couple of days.

@divachyk,  I gave a friend a jar of TPS, JBCO, and told her to buy a dome cap.  Her edges are coming out.  

I was considering trying a wig for protective styling, but after seeing her edges


----------



## rileypak

I have shipping notices for almost everything (Bee Mine, Hattache, Bobeam, My Honey Child, KJ Naturals, Toni Daley, Brush Love, and Snappees). Still waiting for LRC and Amauri Naturals.
The Bee Mine should be here today.

USPS messed up routing my Hattache shipment  so Hattache is looking into what happened


----------



## flyygirlll2

Checked the mail and the MyLoux package was in there. The BN Mouisture Quench Butter in Sweet Potato Pie smells yummy, reminds me of the Siamese Twists Sweet Potato Pie in terms of scent.

My Keravada order was supposed to arrive today but it didn't come and there's no update from USPS


----------



## IDareT'sHair

flyygirlll2 said:


> *The BN Mouisture Quench Butter in Sweet Potato Pie smells yummy, *reminds me of the Siamese Twists Sweet Potato Pie in terms of scent.


@flyygirlll2

It is so Delish!  It smells more caramely-pecany-browny sugary sweeter than ST SPP to me.  Although both are 

ETA:  No packages for me today.


----------



## flyygirlll2

@IDareT'sHair  Yeah the smell is pretty sweet... Love it!  USPS be playing with my emotions 
I'm assuming tomorrow I'll receive my Keravada package. My wig should be here by Saturday and everything else I ordered has shipped with the exception of  Hairveda.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

flyygirlll2 said:


> *USPS be playing with my emotions*



@flyygirlll2

They playing with me too.  I thought I'd have several packages today.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@rileypak

You get anything in the mail today?


----------



## rileypak

I'm super salty about USPS misrouting my Hattache package since Monday 
Hattache says USPS claims it will be back on track tomorrow. Not even like I had the wrong address or nothing because neither me nor Hattache screwed up. It was all the postal service


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak
> 
> You get anything in the mail today?



Just my Bee Mine package. Tomorrow I should have like three packages I think....


----------



## flyygirlll2

@rileypak  I've had that happen to me before. It's so annoying.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> *Hattache says USPS claims it will be back on track tomorrow. Not even like I had the wrong address or nothing because neither me nor Hattache screwed up. It was all the postal service *



@rileypak 
That recently happened to me with Siamese Twists. 

After about a week or so she refunded my money and called my local P.O. then it mysteriously appeared.


----------



## divachyk

MileHighDiva said:


> @flyygirlll2 @IDareT'sHair
> 
> I checked out as a guest.  I'll create an account in the future. However, I didn't order till Cyber Monday, so its only been a couple of days.
> 
> @divachyk,  I gave a friend a jar of TPS, JBCO, and told her to buy a dome cap.  Her edges are coming out.
> 
> I was considering trying a wig for protective styling, but after seeing her edges



@MileHighDiva I think their edges come out from neglect. Hope that statement doesn't haunt me and my edges take a turn for the worse. I take really good care of my hair and my edges and haven't had any issue. Matter fact, my edges improved *knock on wood*. Let me find a pic. Are you able to see this? Click Here


----------



## divachyk

rileypak said:


> I'm super salty about USPS misrouting my Hattache package since Monday
> Hattache says USPS claims it will be back on track tomorrow. Not even like I had the wrong address or nothing because neither me nor Hattache screwed up. It was all the postal service



That happened to someone else that was chatting with me on Instagram. What are the odds! @rileypak


----------



## divachyk

Got 2 packages today -- neither were hair related but hey, all packages make me happy. 

Speaking of packages, a coworker's mom had a package jacked off her porch. She has a camera on her porch and it caught a lady driving by the house, backing up, getting out her car, walking up to the porch, jacking the package, walking back to her car and politely driving off like nothing ever happened. The thief has not yet been caught. Folks are crazy and just low down dirty.


----------



## rileypak

divachyk said:


> That happened to someone else that was chatting with me on Instagram. What are the odds! @rileypak



@divachyk


----------



## natura87

I need to buy something.  Ive made 679 carts and  didn't  buy a single thing.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

@IDareT'sHair Received my Loux order yesterday. Those BelNouvo butters smell yummy. I just wished he filled the jars. I know they fill by weight but I love to see my jars filled all the way.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

divachyk said:


> Got 2 packages today -- neither were hair related but hey, all packages make me happy.
> 
> Speaking of packages, a coworker's mom had a package jacked off her porch. She has a camera on her porch and it caught a lady driving by the house, backing up, getting out her car, walking up to the porch, jacking the package, walking back to her car and politely driving off like nothing ever happened. The thief has not yet been caught. Folks are crazy and just low down dirty.


@divachyk About 2 years ago thieves took every mail box off my street. Since everyone here has long driveways the mail boxes are at the end on posts; it was awful. Another group in the town over were following the UPS and Fedex vans all day. Once they dropped off a package, they would go get it off the porch. Since those incidents I've noticed a change in delivery systems around this time.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Out Here in the Country....they just leave stuff on the Porch.

Our mailboxes are all centrally, individually located in a Turnabout in the middle of the subdivision.

They've even left a Flat Screen sitting on my Porch.  With just the box (not even inside another box)

Steamer, Dryer, my beautiful Wolfgang Puck Pots & Pans errthang, sitting right on the Porch.  Bunch of durn Knuckleheads

Fortunately, I got the noisiest neighbors this side of the Mississippi and they will see anything or anyone strange coming or going.

So, no worries there.


----------



## Golden75

Because of possible thievery, I'm having most stuff sent to my job.  I've only had on box stolen years ago around this time. But I didn't want to risk it.  My BF purchases are shopping home though, so hopefully there will be no instances.  I'd be pissed if my hair stuff got stolen as long as it's taking to get here .  

Got my Hothead today.  Good timing cause  I plan to wash tonight or tomorrow am.  Waiting on SSI (annoyed cause they usually ship ASAP), Bekura and Komaza. 

I want to buy something.  Let me look at Monique's


----------



## Golden75

Ordered Jessicurl Too Shea, and Deep Treatment, Coco Curls styling aid, detangling brush.


----------



## flyygirlll2

@Golden75  I've had products stolen before but it's been a long time since that happened. I have used my DH's work address when I bought large items or had multiple orders though. 

OAN- I received my Keravada package today. They sent me a free 4oz  oil called The Morrocan which smells good.


----------



## rileypak

My Hattache finally arrived. I got a sample of APB butter which is awesome cause I like her hair butter.

I ended up with a mix of old and reformulated Mielle Organics products. Now I can do a comparison of the changes in the leave in and DC.
And CurlLuxe Naturals know they wrong for packaging this leave in conditioner in a spray bottle. It is a straight up lotion, no spray anything about it


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@rileypak 
My OBIA Naturals came today.......


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Used up: x1 16oz ED JBCO.  I have x2 16oz back-ups.  Will pull out HV's Shikaki Oil


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *Received my Loux order yesterday. Those BelNouvo butters smell yummy. I just wished he filled the jars. I know they fill by weight but I love to see my jars filled all the way.*



@curlyhersheygirl

Don't they smell absolutely wonderful?

Didn't even pay attention to the fill-rate.  Good Looking out Curl-Swirl.

That's probably another reason why I like Siamese Twists, she fills those jars up to the brim.


----------



## Beamodel

RARE moment alert 

I used up not only 1 but 2 products tonight
1) Silk Dreams Razz - Back up x 1
2) SM Purification - Back up x 3


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel said:


> *RARE moment alert
> 
> I used up not only 1 but 2 products tonight
> 1) Silk Dreams Razz - Back up x 1
> 2) SM Purification - Back up x 3*



@Beamodel

THIS IS  A RARE MOMENT ALERT
Good Job!

I need them fangas to help me save my last jars of Sprout and Jar of Joe


----------



## Beamodel

Lol I just took a peek at my 2 jars of Joe. 

That's some awefully good stuff. I have one jar of whipped Java from liquid gold too. Also good stuff.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel said:


> *I have one jar of whipped Java from liquid gold too. Also good stuff.*



@Beamodel

I have a jar of this too.


----------



## Beamodel

Is the whipped Java no longer available? I don't see it on their site anymore.


----------



## Froreal3

*Waiting for:
SSI, Siamese Twists, APB, Jakeala.* I thought I would have received SSI by now...I see APB has sent out some shipments, so hopefully I'm in the next batch. I did order a decent amount. Siamese Twists said Dec. 7th, so that's come and gone.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel said:


> *Is the whipped Java no longer available? I don't see it on their site anymore*.



@Beamodel

That's what @divachyk said too.  I haven't checked their site.  I may hafta' combo them.




Froreal3 said:


> *Siamese Twists said Dec. 7th, so that's come and gone*.



@Froreal3

Monday is the 7th?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My Monique Natural Hair Boutique B2 G1 Free Shipped.


----------



## Brownie518

Hey ladies. I just ordered the two BN Moisture Butters from MyLoux. Can't wait to smell those. 

Finished up:
HTN Oil - 1 backup
APB Pudding - several backups
HTN Lotion - no backup


Waiting on:
Claudie's
APB
Hattache - came already
SSI


----------



## Froreal3

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Beamodel
> 
> That's what @divachyk said too.  I haven't checked their site.  I may hafta' combo them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Froreal3
> 
> Monday is the 7th?


Oh. I'm tripping


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518

Hey Miss B!

Still waiting on:
QB (been stuck in Utah since 12/01 hasn't moved)
Beautifully Bamboo Hair Vitamins
bekura
My Loux *new*
Siamese Twists
AveYou
Monique's Natural Hair Boutique
BoBeam


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Froreal3 
We probably still won't get them, *cough*Monday, but Monday is Dec. 7th


----------



## Brownie518

@IDareT'sHair

Hey, girly!! You waitin' on a lot right now.  I didn't order as much as I thought I would. Not that I need anything, though. I need to ask NG if she still makes that Irish Moss DC.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Doing an Oil Steam right now.  I'm incorporating Oil Rinses into my Winter Regimen.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *I need to ask NG if she still makes that Irish Moss DC.*



@Brownie518

What's Up?  Is it no longer listed?  Maybe she ran out of ingredients.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My QB shipped 11/30 and hasn't budged since 12/01.  Urgghhhhh

I'm really 'feelin' my MHC Honey Mask.  I wish I woulda' got some more.

Glad I have a backup. If Curlmart has a sale, I'll pick up a couple extras.


----------



## bajandoc86

divachyk said:


> Yippeeee!! What's your fav unit? @bajandoc86



Somehow I missed your mention hun.

So far Model Model Demi and Freetress Jannie. I haven't worn them outside the house yet, but I soon will. I love how they look on me, especially Demi (she has some sass, just like me ). Just need to finish tweaking them so they don't look wiggy. 

I haven't had straight hair in YEARS. I know people are gonna be doing double takes and commenting at work. Ugh. I am not looking forward to that part. Wear braids no one bats an eye, wear a wig...drama.

I have 2 more I haven't tried on yet, and like 3 more on the way. .

My plan to cover my hair for an entire year straight is coming together nicely.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My: Beautifully Bamboo and BoBeam came today!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

IDareT'sHair said:


> Still waiting on:
> *Beautifully Bamboo Hair Vitamins
> BoBeam*



Came Today!


----------



## divachyk

Beamodel said:


> Is the whipped Java no longer available? I don't see it on their site anymore.


@Beamodel @IDareT'sHair, I kept searching until I found where it was discontinued. Apparently it's no longer available. Let me know if you convo them and what they say.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@divachyk

Doing it now.


----------



## Golden75

Finished up MHC Honey Mask (no backups, would repurchase) & CD BV Smoove (1-2 backups, I don't even know what's in this stash). 

Monique's shipped.  Ain't heard boo from SSI or Bekura, but I believe they had shipping disclaimers.  I just didn't believe them.  Komaza sent an email about shipping delay. Imma check my mail though.

Oh, and I like Entwine Potion 9.  But I cannot get the stupid pump to work!  If they have a sale I may grab the hydrator and i think they have some kinda gel stuff.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75 said:


> *Finished up MHC Honey Mask (no backups, would repurchase) & CD BV Smoove (1-2 backups, I don't even know what's in this stash). *



@Golden75

I Agree. 

MHC although thin & runny but packs a good moisture punch.

Me either Girl.  My Stash never ceases to amaze me.


----------



## Golden75

@IDareT'sHair and like you I plan to incorporate oil rinsing too.  I actually didn't rinse it out today. Applied oil mix (it's actually something I bought, name escapes me) popped on heat cap for few, twisted my hair up to air dry.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My Qhemet Biologics is in the City.  Should be here Monday!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75 said:


> *and like you I plan to incorporate oil rinsing too.  I actually didn't rinse it out today. Applied oil mix (it's actually something I bought, name escapes me) popped on heat cap for few*



@Golden75

Let all compare notes to see what kind of results we get from doing it on the regular this Winter

I know @curlyhersheygirl @divachyk and @Brownie518 use to all Oil Rinse.

It will help me use up some Oils too.  Hopefully, more will join us?


----------



## divachyk

@Golden75 @IDareT'sHair, I love oil rinsing!! It really takes things to the next level. I'm down for an oil rinse challenge.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@divachyk 
Yeah, I've been hangin' out & posting in the: "Don't Sleep On Oil Rinsing" Thread and read a couple of your posts.

Also @Brownie518 's.  And @curlyhersheygirl posted upthread about her oil rinsing experience.

Imma do it throughout this winter.  And reassess in the Spring.

So far, so good.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

divachyk said:


> I love oil rinsing!! *It really takes things to the next level. *



@divachyk

Agreed.  I'm seeing this already.


----------



## divachyk

IDareT'sHair said:


> @divachyk
> Yeah, I've been hangin' out & posting in the: "Don't Sleep On Oil Rinsing" Thread and read a couple of your posts.
> 
> Also @Brownie518 's.  And @curlyhersheygirl posted upthread about her oil rinsing experience.
> 
> Imma do it throughout this winter.  And reassess in the Spring.
> 
> So far, so good.



@IDareT'sHair Off to find their posts. I love reading how others do oil rinses. It took trial and error to figure out which worked best but wheat germ is my boo thang.


----------



## Froreal3

@divachyk and @IDareT'sHair how do you do oil rinses?

Sitting here with HQS Coconut Lime oil as a prepoo. 

My SSI updated to shipped, so hopefully see it this week.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

I've been oil rinsing for a long time. I just never remember to post in that oil rinsing thread lol.
My son and I apply the oil first then some RO conditioner on top. We let that sit for a few minutes then rinse out.
My daughter has very dense hair so she applies the oil after she rinses the conditioner out of her hair. She lets the oil sit for a few minutes then rinses it out.


----------



## Beamodel

divachyk said:


> @IDareT'sHair Off to find their posts. I love reading how others do oil rinses. It took trial and error to figure out which worked best but wheat germ is my boo thang.



I'm with you @divachyk 

I love wheat germ oil for oil rinsing. It's the best oil to use for my hair. It leaves it so soft but it stands to me. But I still use it.


----------



## divachyk

curlyhersheygirl said:


> I've been oil rinsing for a long time. I just never remember to post in that oil rinsing thread lol.
> My son and I apply the oil first then some RO conditioner on top. We let that sit for a few minutes then rinse out.
> My daughter has very dense hair so she applies the oil after she rinses the conditioner out of her hair. She lets the oil sit for a few minutes then rinses it out.



I apply oil then a RO conditioner - it helps absorb any excess oil that I've overly applied. 

@curlyhersheygirl @IDareT'sHair @Brownie518 @Beamodel 
Are you detangling while rinsing out the oil?


----------



## Beamodel

divachyk said:


> I apply oil then a RO conditioner - it helps absorb any excess oil that I've overly applied.
> 
> @curlyhersheygirl @IDareT'sHair @Brownie518 @Beamodel
> Are you detangling while rinsing out the oil?



@divachyk 

Yes. Detangling


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Froreal3

I do them a variety of different ways from slathering it on 1st then cleansing.

I've been steaming it in on freshly cowashed hair (haven't dried it yet on dry un-washed hair, I know Shay72 use to do it that way as well).

I plan to try it under the Heat Cap and some of the additional ways @curlyhersheygirl (and the Kurl-Kidz) as well as @divachyk and @Beamodel does too.

There are so many possibilities.  But I can say, that I am seeing a reduction in SSK's (so far)


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@divachyk @Beamodel

I was trying to decide between Flaxseed and Wheat Germ. 

I love them both equally as an Oil, so I may pick them both up.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Got my Shipping Notice from Purabody Naturals (for x3 Mango Tea Scalp Butters)


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair said:


> @divachyk @Beamodel
> 
> I was trying to decide between Flaxseed and Wheat Germ.
> 
> I love them both equally as an Oil, so I may pick them both up.



Never tried flaxseed but wheat germ is amaze balls. I highly doubt I want to use another oil for oil rinsing besides that one.


----------



## divachyk

IDareT'sHair said:


> @divachyk @Beamodel
> 
> I was trying to decide between Flaxseed and Wheat Germ.
> 
> I love them both equally as an Oil, so I may pick them both up.



@IDareT'sHair, I used argan today. Argan is a little pricey to be oil rinsing with but I'm not using it otherwise so figured I'd give it a go. My hair felt good but not nearly as divine as wheat germ makes it feel. Operation use up oil begins now.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@divachyk @Beamodel
Will definitely look at Wheatgerm.

I  Flaxseed because of the EFA's (Essential Fatty Acids).  Rich in Omega's 3,6,9.

I can't wait to see what kind of results us regular oil rinsers will have by Spring.


----------



## bajandoc86

Why I am looking at more wigs?  Fix it Jesus.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

bajandoc86 said:


> *Fix it Jesus.*



@bajandoc86 
......


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Decided to pull out & try to use up several of those stanky oils I have in my Stash:
Neem
Red Palm
Garlic EVOO
Cayenne & EVOO
Mustard Seed
Black Seed


I'll try to use them up before I purchase:
Wheat Germ
Flax Seed


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Expecting several packages tomorrow.  Hope I'm not disappointed.


----------



## Golden75

I want to pick up some wheat germ oil, but I really want to use what I already have.  But I probably will end up picking up the wheat germ, cause I know me .


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Pulled Out: Bel Nouvo's Quench Moisture Butter (in Red Velvet Cake) to use.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

My LRC order arrived yesterday. I forgot USPS delivers on Sundays during the holidays.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *My LRC order arrived yesterday. I forgot USPS delivers on Sundays during the holidays.*



@curlyhersheygirl

That's Great!  Don't forget to give a Review.

Keeping them on my Radar.


----------



## flyygirlll2

Good News:  The wig I ordered was delivered this morning. 

Bad News: The wig doesn't fit my head,  and I say this as someone who doesn't even have a big head to begin with. I'm dissapointed  since this is the second time buying a wig and it not working for some reason. Oh well, back to twists I go for now. 

I keep getting these terrible migraines which is preventing me from washing my hair which really needs a good protein treatment and DC.


----------



## Ltown

When I do oil rinses I have to use a lot of shampoo to get it out so I guess they don't work for me.


----------



## divachyk

@flyygirlll2 what's wrong with the wig -- too big or too small? At any rate, wigs that fit tight at first will loosen after a few wears, in my experience. Do you have a wig head to place the wig on to help stretch it out? Perhaps, you can put a beanie on the wig head and put the wig on top of the beanie if you need it stretch a lot. If it's too big, are there adjustable straps you can use?

@Ltown, do you rinse your hair with warm/hot or cool/cold water?  My hair gets waxy and the oil is not removed from my hair if I use anthing other than hot water. I also place a RO conditioner on top of my oil soaked hair to help absorb some of the oil.


----------



## divachyk

Bekura & Bel Nouvo shipped today!


----------



## flyygirlll2

@divachyk It's too small and tight. I don't have a wig head. It does have adjustable straps but it's still tight despite that so idk. Meh, I'll figure something out but if not I'll just continue wearing twists and KIM.


----------



## Ltown

divachyk said:


> @flyygirlll2 what's wrong with the wig -- too big or too small? At any rate, wigs that fit tight at first will loosen after a few wears, in my experience. Do you have a wig head to place the wig on to help stretch it out? Perhaps, you can put a beanie on the wig head and put the wig on top of the beanie if you need it stretch a lot. If it's too big, are there adjustable straps you can use?
> 
> @Ltown, do you rinse your hair with warm/hot or cool/cold water?  My hair gets waxy and the oil is not removed from my hair if I use anthing other than hot water. I also place a RO conditioner on top of my oil soaked hair to help absorb some of the oil.


@divachyk i use warm water can't tolerate hot.


----------



## rileypak

Received three packages over the weekend from Bobeam, KJ Naturals, and My Honey Child. Still waiting for Amauri Naturals, LRC, Toni Daley, and Brush Love.

Oh and if anyone was wondering (or can confirm), supposedly the new Felicia Leatherwood Detangling Brush is seamless according to her IG response to me. I asked a semi-local beauty store if it was seamless and Felicia's IG responded yes. 
If anyone has the new one can you confirm that's true?


----------



## Golden75

Got my Monique's package.

@rileypak I may just order the FL brush cuz the one I got from Monique's would rip my hair to shreds! So to the kitty it goes. Hopefully someone confirm if seamless.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@rileypak @Golden75

Today I got:
Qhemet's CTDG
Monique's Natural Hair Boutique (x2 AV Moringa & Ginseng & x1 Jessicurl Deep Treatment)
My Loux (Bel Nouvo Sweet Potato)

@rileypak

Lemme know what you think about Kj's Tingly Oil.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@divachyk @Beamodel @flyygirlll2 @Golden75 @rileypak @Froreal3 @curlyhersheygirl @Brownie518


Liquid Gold is "discontinuing " the Java Bean Butter.  But she said she has a few left.  If You want it, Convo her and she will invoice you.


----------



## divachyk

@Ltown, if you try again, try adding some conditioner on top of your hair before rinsing out the oil.
@flyygirlll2 does it cause headaches to wear around the house for a few hours to stretch it out?

TY @IDareT'sHair for the info.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Ltown

I've never had a problem with Oil-Rinsing


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@divachyk

Java Bean Butter was a great product.  I wonder why she decided to discontinue it?

It really sucks.


----------



## divachyk

I wonder too @IDareT'sHair. I convo'd her but I'm now on the fence. Why invest in a product that's discontinued. After all, I can't get the product again when it's all said and done. I purchased Bekura java bean as a replacement although its no comparison in my opinion.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

divachyk said:


> *I purchased Bekura java bean as a replacement although its no comparison in my opinion.*



@divachyk

Thanks for letting me know, so I won't waste my moneeeeee.


----------



## Golden75

Bekura Java smells deeeeelicious!


----------



## flyygirlll2

@IDareT'sHair Thanks for the info. I've never tried the Java Bean from them. I'm not understanding why folks will discontinue products when there's a demand for them 

@divachyk I haven't tried that since I already have a migraine


----------



## Golden75

I think I have LG coffee butter and several others.  I hate that her shelf life was only 6mos.  I've had mine for a year.  Don't know if they are in the fridge or closer or both.  Hopefully their still good.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@flyygirlll2

Liquid Gold's Java Bean was/is the best. 

A suitable replacement for HH's Jar of Joe.

Yeah, I'm not understanding why it's been discontinued either????


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75 said:


> *I think I have LG coffee butter and several others.  I hate that her shelf life was only 6mos.  I've had mine for a year.  Don't know if they are in the fridge or closer or both.  Hopefully their still good.*



@Golden75

I've probably had mine that long too (in the Fridge). 

I also like/love the Vanilla Bean one too.  I hate that she discontinued that one. 

The Shea Amala one is good too.  Someone else said the Tea Tree one is nice as well? 

Doesn't make sense.


----------



## divachyk

@Golden75, which do you prefer LG java or Bekura java? For me, performance = LG; smell = Bekura.

@IDareT'sHair -- Bekura does smell awesomesauce.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@divachyk 
I'm 'tempted' to buy one last jar of Java Bean


----------



## divachyk

I think you'll like it but it's no jar of joe or whipped java bean @IDareT'sHair


----------



## Golden75

divachyk said:


> @Golden75, which do you prefer LG java or Bekura java? For me, performance = LG; smell = Bekura.
> 
> @IDareT'sHair -- Bekura does smell awesomesauce.



@divachyk I like bekura consistency but I don't think it's a scalp butter like LG, I think lg is geared toward scalp.  I used bekura as a sealant and LG as a scalp butter.  So I really wouldn't compare them in how I used it.


----------



## Golden75

Plus I only dipped my finger in LG a couple times.  I need to look for it.

SSI & Komaza shipped. Waiting on Bekura.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair said:


> @divachyk @Beamodel @flyygirlll2 @Golden75 @rileypak @Froreal3 @curlyhersheygirl @Brownie518
> 
> 
> Liquid Gold is "discontinuing " the Java Bean Butter.  But she said she has a few left.  If You want it, Convo her and she will invoice you.


Thanks girl. I still have an unopened jar. And two jars of Joe. Thanks for inquiring about it with them. I wonder why they discontinuing it.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @divachyk @Beamodel @flyygirlll2 @Golden75 @rileypak @Froreal3 @curlyhersheygirl @Brownie518
> 
> 
> Liquid Gold is "discontinuing " the Java Bean Butter.  But she said she has a few left.  If You want it, Convo her and she will invoice you.


@IDareT'sHair Thanks for the info.
I'm getting really irritated by all these vendors reformulating and discontinuing stuff. I think I'll have to start looking for substitutes I can find on the ground very soon.


----------



## Golden75

Took a sick day, cause work has been ANNOYING!!! I think I only called out sick once this year, and that was because of snow.  What have I been thinking??? 

Will try not to order anything else today


----------



## rileypak

Hmmm I kinda want one of the Java Balms but I don't want to like it because then I can't get more. Decisions, decisions...


----------



## rileypak

Heads up for anyone who cares, Ulta's liter sale will be taking place in January. 

I _needed_ to know since it's the only time I really stock up on shampoo. I initially planned to only get two liters but I think I'm going for it and grabbing four this time.


----------



## MileHighDiva

@rileypak what are you getting?


----------



## Golden75

Got my SSI. Komaza should be here by end of week.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Received Shipping # from Siamese Twists today.


----------



## rileypak

MileHighDiva said:


> @rileypak what are you getting?



Two Redken Hair Cleansing Cremes and  some combo of either:
- Paul Mitchell (Original Shampoo One or Original Awapuhi)
- Matrix (Biolage Hydrasource, Biolage Ultra Hydrasource, or Total Results Moisture)
- Redken (Clear Moisture or Go Clean Daily)

Besides the Paul Mitchell Shampoo One, the others would be just trying something new.


----------



## rileypak

My Toni Daley wig and Snappees arrived today. 
Just waiting for Brush Love, Amauri Naturals, and LRC now.


----------



## flyygirlll2

My Haitian Black Castor Oil from Kreyol Essence arrived today. I got it uncented which I shouldn't have cause it stinks. Added some peppermint oil and it's better.

My order from Brushlove hasn't moved since December 2nd  first and last time ordering from there. Still no shipping notice from Hairveda but no shock and awe there.


----------



## MileHighDiva

rileypak said:


> Two Redken Hair Cleansing Cremes and  some combo of either:
> - Paul Mitchell (Original Shampoo One or Original Awapuhi)
> - Matrix (Biolage Hyrdasource, Biolage Ultra Hydrasource, or Total Results Moisture)
> - Redken (Clear Moisture or Go Clean Daily)
> 
> Besides the Paul Mitchell Shampoo One, the others would be just trying something new.


Is hydrasource a new name for conditioning balm?


----------



## chebaby

chello ladies
i have been so in love with my hair lately. except these damn short patches i cut  they wont stay moisturized for nothing lol. which is odd cause you would think cutting off all the damage the hair would feel good but nope. whatever, at least the rest feels great.

i ran out of SSI avocado so i need to order more.
i got a shipping notice from soultanicals but aint seen nary box. i need to keep a look out for it.

im also still kicking myself about missing out on curl junkie.


----------



## flyygirlll2

@MileHighDiva  I washed my hair today and used Keravada's Caramel Soulffe and Creme Brullee. I'm currently air drying my hair which I typically hate doing but I wanted to test it out that way to see how both my natural hair and relaxed hair react to it. 

I'll let you know the outcome cause my hair is usually parched these days.


----------



## MileHighDiva

flyygirlll2 said:


> @MileHighDiva  I washed my hair today and used Keravada's Caramel Soulffe and Creme Brullee. I'm currently air drying my hair which I typically hate doing but I wanted to test it out that way to see how both my natural hair and relaxed hair react to it.
> 
> I'll let you know the outcome cause my hair is usually parched these days.



I can't wait to hear your results/thoughts!


----------



## Golden75

chebaby said:


> chello ladies
> i have been so in love with my hair lately. except these damn short patches i cut  they wont stay moisturized for nothing lol. which is odd cause you would think cutting off all the damage the hair would feel good but nope. whatever, at least the rest feels great.
> 
> i ran out of SSI avocado so i need to order more.
> i got a shipping notice from soultanicals but aint seen nary box. i need to keep a look out for it.
> 
> *im also still kicking myself about missing out on curl junkie.*



Me too @ the bolded. I was deleting old mail and came across that stupid sale timeframe.  Got pissed all over again.


----------



## rileypak

MileHighDiva said:


> Is hydrasource a new name for conditioning balm?



Not sure. 
I've never used Matrix stuff before so I don't know.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Still waiting on:
Siamese Twists (shipped today)
bekura (no word yet)
Brush Love
Soultanicals


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> chello ladies
> *i got a shipping notice from soultanicals but aint seen nary box. i need to keep a look out for it.*



@chebaby

Hey Ms. Che!

Me neither. 

And she had the 'nerve' to ask me to do a review on items I ain't even got yet.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

flyygirlll2 said:


> I washed my hair today and used Keravada's Caramel Soulffe and *Creme Brullee.*



@flyygirlll2

I love bolded


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Didn't check my mail today, so I guess I could have gotten something?

I'll check it tomorrow.  I started to do my hair tonight, but changed my mind.

Hopefully tomorrow?  And I hope to use up a couple things too.


----------



## flyygirlll2

@IDareT'sHair My hair takes FOREVER to dry. So far my hair feels soft but the true test will be once it dries and how long the moisture stays in. I also used the KV oil they sent me and BN Moiusture Quench Butter to seal  it smells so good.

I feel you on starting to do your hair then changing your mind. Chile.... I exhaled once I was done doing my hair today this is why I started washing every  2 weeks.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@flyygirlll2

Yeah, I'll get on it tomorrow.  And like I said, I 'should' use up a couple things (hopefully).

Agreed!  That Bel Nouvo smells:


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Hey Ms. Che!
> 
> Me neither.
> 
> *And she had the 'nerve' to ask me to do a review on items I ain't even got yet*.


 she better not be like mala. sending shipping notices while its sitting on the front room table lo.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> * she better not be like mala. sending shipping notices while its sitting on the front room table lo.*



@chebaby

Pfft....Hmphf.

She is just as bad. 

Especially with that durn VIP burfday thang  she didn't honor.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Pfft....Hmphf.
> 
> She is just as bad.
> 
> Especially with that durn VIP burfday thang  she didn't honor.


lol
i just got my package today. i wish the 16oz knot sauce came with a pump but whatever.
i used the kinky spray today to refresh my hair cause i was not about to co wash it.
its cold.
i have no idea how i used to co wash daily in the winter. im not having it now.
but its only been like 3 days so ill co wash tomorrow.

im gonna deep condition with something. i dont know what yet.


----------



## divachyk

Bekura arrived today!!!


----------



## rileypak

LRC arrived today! Didn't even send a shipping notice. It just arrived but that's fine. Just in time for wash day


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Welp.  I didn't get nuttin'.  Nada. Zero. Zlich. Blank.

My ST'icals is 'lost' somewhere in Mississippi. 

And haven't heard nuttin' from nobody else.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> Welp.  I didn't get nuttin'.  Nada. Zero. Zlich. Blank.
> 
> My ST'icals is 'lost' somewhere in Mississippi.
> 
> And haven't heard nuttin' from nobody else.



i would be pissed


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *i would be pissed*



@chebaby

My CJ from Aveyou is still in Limbo (I just tried to call them/Closed for the day)
My b.a.s.k. Bekura still says "Awaiting Fulfillment"
Soultancials is somewhere circling around the State of Mississippi


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Used Up:
Cathy Howse UBH (no back ups - but will repurchase)
MyHoney Child's Honey Hair Mask (x1 back up)


----------



## flyygirlll2

Well the package from Brushlove has FINALLY showed movement  

"Supposed" to receive it by Friday. Won't be surprised to receive shipping notice from Hairveda some time next year. That 40% got to me- I know better next time.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@flyygirlll2

Yep.  Brushlove is another one.  I can't keep up with all these.

Gurl....please Take my advice....Stop lookin' for BJ & "Nem. 

You 'll see them when you see them.  And that's real talk right there.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> My CJ from Aveyou is still in Limbo (I just tried to call them/Closed for the day)
> My b.a.s.k. Bekura still says "Awaiting Fulfillment"
> Soultancials is somewhere circling around the State of Mississippi


im surprised at aveyou. if i remember correctly they had fast awesome shipping.
i hope everything gets straightened out and you get your packages soon.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *im surprised at aveyou. if i remember correctly they had fast awesome shipping.*
> i hope everything gets straightened out and you get your packages soon.



@chebaby

Me Too!

I just bought another DC'er from TGIN 15% and Free Shipping.  I wanted a back-up


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Received shipping notice from Jakeala. That's the last thing I'm waiting on.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl

I'm waiting on more stuff than I realized Ms. Curly!
Siamese Twists
Brushlove
Purabody Natuals
Soultanicals
AveYou
TGIN (new)

Seems like I'm missing something?


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

@IDareT'sHair  I just realized I have a my loux order out there too


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I did pull out a Bottle of Oyin's Hair Dew to use which is good.  I needed to use it. 

The one I'm using (old packaging) is losing it's scent. 

I have a newer one and a Jar of BSP.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *I just realized I have a my loux order out there too*



@curlyhersheygirl

My last order came yesterday and it was in this Big, Huge Box. 

1 tiny little jar was in this great big box!


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

I'm still working on an 8oz jar of BSP from like 4 years ago . We keep using other butters and that one keeps getting left out of rotation. The mission  is to finish it by January.
I have a new BSP and hair dew in my stash that I bought when Target had a 25% off sale in the summer.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> 
> My last order came yesterday and it was in this Big, Huge Box.
> 
> 1 tiny little jar was in this great big box!


@IDareT'sHair 
 Really? What a waste.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@flyygirlll2

My Brushlove is still in NJ!  Has a Delivery Date of Friday.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> Really? What a waste.



@curlyhersheygirl

It was.  And it was "full" of that Confetti Stuff Marie Dean uses.  All those little strips.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

@IDareT'sHair 
Ugh I hate those.


----------



## flyygirlll2

@IDareT'sHair Yup, same here. It's in NJ  chillin.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *Ugh I hate those*.



@curlyhersheygirl

I hate the packin' peanuts too!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

flyygirlll2 said:


> *Yup, same here. It's in NJ  chillin.*



@flyygirlll2 
Hopefully, it will be here by Saturday's wash-day.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Lovin' Oyin's Hair Dew


----------



## flyygirlll2

@IDareT'sHair  Brushlove order came this morning. It came in a box (which I found unnecessary) and included a small sample of incense sticks.  Haven't tried the brush yet, will probably use it next wash day. Tell me why I also received a box from Kreyol Essence with HBCO inside? I had only ordered one bottle that I got already. Oh well the more the merrier ....
And thanks @IDareT'sHair for putting me on the BN Moisture Quench Butter... Girl that butter is everything! 


@MileHighDiva it appears that KV's Caramel Soufflé and Creame Brûlée  is a hit so far. I took my twists down this morning and my hair felt soft and pliable. My new growth curls/coils were popping lol. Both are creamy and have a sweet scent, nothing overpowering IMO. Since they both have wheat protein in them, I was worried that my hair might get dry, but I guess since there's other conditioning  agents like butters, oils, ect included, it makes it balanced.
HTH!


----------



## MileHighDiva

@flyygirlll2, Thank you for the thorough review! 

I'm adding those two products to my wish list.  Hopefully, they'll have a sale soon.


----------



## flyygirlll2

@MileHighDiva I would repurchase them. I also love The Morrocan oil they sent me. It's light and moisturizing when I use it to seal.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@flyygirlll2

I didn't get anything again today!

Glad you like Bel Nouvo Quench.  It is


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I could have definitely went for a 16oz Hair Dew, I wish I would have gotten some during all the Oyin Sales.  I may look it up on Target.  I know they have Free Shipping.


----------



## flyygirlll2

@IDareT'sHair Dang  hopefully you will get something tommorow. That extra package from Kreyol Essence was a nice surprise  kind of makes up for waiting on Hairveda. The word kind of being the operative word here.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@flyygirlll2

ST'cials is still stuck in MS.  I convo'ed Ayo.

But the TGIN I just bought shipped already.

Still waiting to hear from PBN? 

Siamese Twists Shipped, but hasn't moved very much.

AveYou did not get back with me.  I live chatted them again.

And am waiting for an answer.

Not sure where my Felicia Leatherwood Brush is?  Hopefully, some items will turn up tomorrow.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@flyygirlll2

I just went to Target's site but did not hit PayNah on the Hair Dew.

If I recall, in the past, they (Oyin) offer several Sales between Christmas & New Years, I'll pick it up then.


----------



## flyygirlll2

@IDareT'sHair Yeah I'm not understanding how items from some of these vendors are ending up in "shipping limbo" smh. 

Speaking of Oyin Hair Dew,  I tried it before but I don't recall whether I loved it or not, so I haven't  revisited but I did like the BSP though. I think Target does have a Christmas sale.

I just received a 20% off coupon from Ulta as well as a $5 off coupon. I'm trying to be good and not buy anything but  ummmm...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@flyygirlll2

I meant to ask you, how does the Felicia Leatherwood Brush look compared to the TEK and the Tangle Teazer in looks any similarities to either?

I meant - Oyin normally has another Sale between Christmas & New Years (at least they have in year's past).

Yeah, Target has Free Shipping (No Minimum).

I think I may wait on Oyin to see if they have another Sale.  I may convo them.

I'd like to gone & get 16oz's of Hair Dew instead of buying an 8oz.

I still have x1 in my Stash.  I think I might convo Oyin.

ETA:  Convo Sent.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *I'm still working on an 8oz jar of BSP from like 4 years ago* . We keep using other butters and that one keeps getting left out of rotation. The mission  is to finish it by January.
> *I have a new BSP and hair dew in my stash that I bought when Target had a 25% off sale in the summer*.



@curlyhersheygirl 
*cackles at the 4 y.o. BSP.*....

Hmphf.  If Tar'gay has a Sale, I'll pick up both of those  

Hair Dew is "dewin' me right" right in through here.


----------



## flyygirlll2

@IDareT'sHair I've never used the Tangle Teaser but I do have the TEK brush. The FL brush looks like hard plastic if that makes any sense compared to the TEK brush which is made out of wood I believe.

ETA- The teeth on the FL brush are smaller with rounded tips while the TEK brush is thicker.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

flyygirlll2 said:


> I've never used the Tangle Teaser but I do have the TEK brush. The FL brush looks like hard plastic if that makes any sense *compared to the TEK brush which is made out of wood I believe*.



@flyygirlll2
True.

I hope it does what it says.

Speaking of which, lemme go back and read what is 'pose to do.

ETA:  Hope I don't regret not getting x2


----------



## MileHighDiva

flyygirlll2 said:


> @IDareT'sHair I've never used the Tangle Teaser but I do have the TEK brush. The FL brush looks like hard plastic if that makes any sense compared to the TEK brush which is made out of wood I believe.
> 
> ETA- The teeth on the FL brush are smaller with rounded tips while the TEK brush is thicker.


Is it seamless?  USPS still has mine.


----------



## flyygirlll2

@IDareT'sHair Right! Lol. I've heard a good reviews about it. I need a miracle worker to get through these kinks these days.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@flyygirlll2 @MileHighDiva

I just went back and read it.  It's supposedly designed specifically for Natural Hair.

Hope I don't regret not getting a back-up. 

Ya'll know how I am about having a back-up and a back-up to the back-up.


----------



## MileHighDiva

IDareT'sHair said:


> @flyygirlll2 @MileHighDiva
> 
> I just went back and read it.  It's supposedly designed specifically for Natural Hair.
> 
> Hope I don't regret not getting a back-up.
> 
> Ya'll know how I am about having a back-up and a back-up to the back-up.



When they had a steeper discount on CM, I ordered a back-up.


----------



## flyygirlll2

@MileHighDiva Looking at the way the tips are rounded, it doesn't feel like it's really seamless. I'm OCD'ish about that so I may file it down just because I tend to do that to be in the safe side. 

You and @IDareT'sHair let me know what yours looks like when you both receive it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

MileHighDiva said:


> *When they had a steeper discount on CM, I ordered a back-up.*



@MileHighDiva

Oh, did they? 

Were you the one that got a Black one?  I thought that was @rileypak ?

Yeah Gurl....I needs ma' back-ups.


----------



## flyygirlll2

The brushes I've used, even the TEK brush somehow snag my hair, idk what it is. This is why I've stuck to finger detangling and combing, but I really wanted to see if this brush is worth the hype so I caved.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

flyygirlll2 said:


> *Looking at the way the tips are rounded, it doesn't feel like it's really seamless. I'm OCD'ish about that so I may file it down just because I tend to do that to be in the safe side. *
> 
> You and *let me know what yours looks like when you both receive it.*



@flyygirlll2

I'm looking at it now on-line.  The 'teeth' aren't quite as pointed as the Tangle-Teezer to me.

I ain't good at shavin' nuttin'.  I be done messed it up (for real). Ruint it.

I'll see how they look and how it feels.


----------



## MileHighDiva

@IDareT'sHair, I ordered pink on Sunday and black on CM.


----------



## flyygirlll2

@IDareT'sHair  Girl I was all looking hard at the tips in the light thinking " Now wait a dang minute?!" Lol I've heard horror stories about that Tangle Teaser and my hair and I aint about that life.


----------



## flyygirlll2

@MileHighDiva I have the pink one.


----------



## MileHighDiva

flyygirlll2 said:


> @IDareT'sHair  Girl I was all looking hard at the tips in the light thinking " Now wait a dang minute?!" Lol I've heard horror stories about that Tangle Teaser and my hair and I aint about that life.



The only reason I ordered is because Reneice uses it.  I stay stalking her movements, products, and techniques.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

flyygirlll2 said:


> *Girl I was all looking hard at the tips in the light thinking " Now wait a dang minute?!" Lol I've heard horror stories about that Tangle Teaser and my hair and I aint about that life*.



@flyygirlll2

Yeah IKR?  But I know I would screw it up trying to tweak it. 



MileHighDiva said:


> *The only reason I ordered is because Reneice uses it.  I stay stalking her movements, products, and techniques.*



@MileHighDiva

Well, this gives me a comfort level.


----------



## flyygirlll2

@MileHighDiva Oh really? Reniece's skills are nothing short of fabulous. That makes me feel better at least.


----------



## rileypak

I ordered a pink FL Brush on CM. 

If it's not seamless I'm okay as long as it's fairly smooth and it isn't that abomination she had before the redesign. I mean there was excess, jagged pieces of material sticking up EVERYWHERE on that thing. I promptly put it in a box and forgot about it.


----------



## flyygirlll2

@rileypak This was a redesign for real? I wasn't aware of that.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> *I'm okay as long as it's fairly smooth and it isn't that abomination she had before the redesign. I mean there was excess, jagged pieces of material sticking up EVERYWHERE on that thing. I promptly put it in a box and forgot about it.*



*in Scooby-Doo voice* Rut-Rho @rileypak  What Chu' Talmbout Willis?????




flyygirlll2 said:


> *This was a redesign for real? I wasn't aware of that.*



@flyygirlll2

Lawd Geezus....................... Tell me you Lyin' @rileypak


----------



## rileypak

Yep it was a redesign. 
Brush used to be kinda narrow with a skinny handle. I wish I could find the one I tossed aside.
Let me go digging through the hair boxes and see if I can find it


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@rileypak 
I wish I woulda' known this.  Gurl....I Beweave You! 

No need to see it, especially if it's going to cause you a bunch of diggin'.


----------



## rileypak

It was like it was pressed out the mold with no refinement, material hanging off some off the teeth, some of the teeth weren't round (they were quite pointy actually). It was a hot mess.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> *It was like it was pressed out the mold with no refinement, material hanging off some off the teeth, some of the teeth weren't round (they were quite pointy actually). It was a hot mess.*



@rileypak

You just had to find it didn't you?

I'm feelin' some kind of way about this.   I wish I would have known all this upfront.

Hopefully, this is the new, improved version.


----------



## divachyk

Hey @flyygirlll2 & @IDareT'sHair, I cannot wait for my Bel Nouvou to arrive.

@flyygirlll2 @IDareT'sHair @MileHighDiva @rileypak, I have the Widu and love it - no issues. My bristles are rounded. I have the horse brush (knockoff FL I guess) and I have no issues with the bristles. I trust the Widu more than the horse brush. Both of them detangle something awesome!

I might invest in FL later down the line.


----------



## flyygirlll2

@divachyk I think you'll like the BN butter.
Yeah I read that the horse brush is a knock off and is cheaper than the FL brush.


----------



## rileypak

That's what she claims that it's improved. 
I'll see when I have it in hand. I felt it seemed different enough to warrant purchasing the "improvement". We shall see though...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

divachyk said:


> *Hey I cannot wait for my Bel Nouvou to arrive.*
> 
> *I have the Widu and love it - no issues. My bristles are rounded. I have the horse brush (knockoff FL I guess) and I have no issues with the bristles. I trust the Widu more than the horse brush. Both of them detangling something awesome!*
> 
> *I might invest in FL later down the line.*



@divachyk  I have the TEK and another one similar to the TEK (Bass).  Have never heard of the Horse Brush?



flyygirlll2 said:


> *I think you'll like the BN butter.
> Yeah I read that the horse brush is a knock off and is cheaper than the FL brush.*



@divachyk @flyygirlll2

Yep.  The Bel Nouvo Butter is!



rileypak said:


> *That's what she claims that it's improved.
> I'll see when I have it in hand. I felt it seemed different enough to warrant purchasing the "improvement". We shall see though...*



@rileypak

Gurl....I shole hope so.  I ain't got no monnneee to be throwin' over in a drawer.


----------



## divachyk

Random -- Just realized, I'm 1yr 6months post.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

divachyk said:


> *Random -- Just realized, I'm 1yr 6months post.*



@divachyk

That's the bomb.com.net.biz.gov.edu


----------



## flyygirlll2

@divachyk Yay! Time flies but I sure wish I was already 2 yrs. post though


----------



## divachyk

IDareT'sHair said:


> @divachyk
> 
> That's the bomb.com.net.biz.gov.edu


, @IDareT'sHair @flyygirlll2


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@divachyk 

That's beautiful Sis.  I am so proud of you.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

flyygirlll2 said:


> *Yay! Time flies but I sure wish I was already 2 yrs. post though *



@flyygirlll2

So do I Gurl.  I'll be 15 months on 12/26


----------



## rileypak

divachyk said:


> Random -- Just realized, I'm 1yr 6months post.


Alright now!


----------



## MileHighDiva

@flyygirlll2, mine just came. 

They're seamless, but not really. I see what you're saying about the tips. The tines are smooth, but the tips have a little ball/mound on it.

The tines are not totally rounded smooth like tines on my Tek brushes.


----------



## flyygirlll2

@MileHighDiva Yes, that's exactly what I meant about the tips. I don't think it should be too problematic since it's mostly seamless, but still something I noticed.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> *cackles at the 4 y.o. BSP.*....
> 
> Hmphf.  If Tar'gay has a Sale, I'll pick up both of those
> 
> Hair Dew is "dewin' me right" right in through here.


@IDareT'sHair That poor jar been around far too long LOL

I received my 2 jars of BN butters today. Just waiting on Jakeala now.


----------



## Aggie

Are you ladies really using one then buying one or using one and buying many?

Next year for me it will be using at least 2-3 before buying one. I was terribly crazy this year with all the purchases I made.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Okay Ya'll.....

My AveYou is floating all around in New Jersey someplace and my Soultanicals is stuck in Mississippi.  

Lawd....my BF products are strewn all over the Country!

#so.much.for.fast.shipping.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *That poor jar been around far too long LOL*.



@curlyhersheygirl

Since Jeezus was a baby!


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> 
> Since Jeezus was a baby!


----------



## Aggie

I just bought the last of the products that I'll be purchasing for a looooooong time.  I will only be replenishing my oils and moisturizers as they run out as I think I will run out of them faster than my shampoos and conditioners.

*Here's my new list:*

-Redken Hair Cleansing Cream - 32 oz, I think I'll share this one with my little sister.

-Pureology Hydrate Shampoo 8 oz

-Pureology Hydrate Conditioner 64 oz

-Matrix 4 oz measuring cup

-Matrix single black mixing bowl

-Kerastase Oleo Relax Mask 16.9 oz

-Kerastase Discipline Maskeratine Mask 16.9 oz

-Kerastase Nutritive Masquintense Mask for thick hair 16.9 oz

-Kerastase Reflection Chroma Riche Mask 16.9 oz

-Kerastase Reflection Chroma Captive Mask 16.9 oz

-Kerastase Critaliste Luminous Perfecting Mask 6.8 oz, I only got this size because the 16.9 oz was out of stock .


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@flyygirlll2 @rileypak @MileHighDiva

My Felicia Underwood Brush came today (in a big box)?  Um..okay.

(That coulda' came in a small Flat Rate Box).  But I think Shipping was Free?

Glad I got something today. 

AveYou said CJ Argan & Olive is on back-order.  I should just request a Refund.  Too much playin' around with this order.

I haven't heard back from ST'icals about my order being "Delayed In Shipment" in Mississippi?


----------



## MileHighDiva

@IDareT'sHair 

What do you think of the detangler brush?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@MileHighDiva

It's still in the Plastic wrapping. Looks interesting tho'.

Will definitely try it out tomorrow a.m.


----------



## flyygirlll2

@IDareT'sHair Those were my exact thoughts when I received the FL brush ... Like "What the fluk is this doing in a box?"  Yes, shipping was free so whatever I guess. 

That's annoying with AveYou, they are usually on point. ST'icals needs to get it together.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My Siamese Twists is still 'stuck' in Nebraska.  I think Imma convo her.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

flyygirlll2 said:


> *Those were my exact thoughts when I received the FL brush ... Like "What the fluk is this doing in a box?"  Yes, shipping was free so whatever I guess.
> 
> That's annoying with AveYou, they are usually on point. ST'icals needs to get it together.*


@flyygirlll2

I'm half-way tempted to cancel AveYou. 

It was 15% off and $5.00 Shipping.  I could use that for something else.

My Siamese Twists has been stuck in Nebraska  since 12/08 and right now it's looking like my ST'icals is a lost-cause.

I hope to get a response from Ayo (at some point).


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My bekura Shipped.

I hope it arrives without a snag.  I almost forgot I bought this.


----------



## flyygirlll2

@IDareT'sHair It's really strange how some items are just sitting there en route for long periods of time  I feel it's partly the vendors and USPS not updating and having delays. I had one package "In Transit" for a week then USPS finally updated it stating they had a delay... Smh.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@flyygirlll2

That happened to me with Siamese Twists a while back.

She went ahead and refunded my money and then it showed up like two days later.   So I sent the payment back.

It was stuck with a big Orange Alert DELAYED IN TRANSIT for over a week or so.

That's exactly what's going on right now with ST'icals.

And I got the nerve to feel like buying a little something.....


----------



## flyygirlll2

@IDareT'sHair USPS is a mess.  @ wanting to buy something. It be like that sometimes I call it package withdrawal.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Aggie

You know I've been staring at your list.  I first looked at it earlier at work.

I am at a loss for words.  That's why I haven't commented on it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

flyygirlll2 said:


> It be like that sometimes *I call it package withdrawal*.



@flyygirlll2

Um..Yeah.  That.

But I just bought a back up yesterday of TGIN DC'er, so I should be good.

I read where My Loux is OOS on the Sweet Potato Souffle? 

I'm glad I got mine.

I bet them Kurl-Kidz swooped allathem up. @curlyhersheygirl  The Curl-Family don't play.


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> 
> You know I've been staring at your list.  I first looked at it earlier at work.
> 
> I am at a loss for words.  That's why I haven't commented on it.





No but real talk @IDareT'sHair,

I really am gonna try harder to resist purchasing anything else until 2016. This year I am done....I think...maybe! Yeah, yeah, that's it, a very strong maybe[/QUOTE]


----------



## flyygirlll2

@IDareT'sHair I'm mad I didn't grab 2 of the BN  Moisture Butter. I wasn't sure if I would like it. I M&S  yesterday only using the butter and some Haitian BCO... My hair is feeling lush and moisturized.... Yaaaaas


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@flyygirlll2

I also agree with Curly about that Fill-Weight Rate. 

The one Red Velvet Cake I got looks like 1/2 of the product is missing. 

It was no where filled up.


----------



## flyygirlll2

@IDareT'sHair Yeah I noticed that too. Mine is not full to the brim either which irked me.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Aggie said:


> *No but real talk
> 
> I really am gonna try harder to resist purchasing anything else until 2016. This year I am done....I think...maybe! Yeah, yeah, that's it, a very strong maybe*



@Aggie

You know I know the meaning of Real-Talk.

But I also know that the Struggle is Real.

We got to just keep doing the best we can.

I know No-Buys don't work that great for me.  And that's Real Talk.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

flyygirlll2 said:


> *Yeah I noticed that too. Mine is not full to the brim either which irked me.*



@flyygirlll2

Um Yeah. 

I'm always anxious to dig right in and tear up some stuff but @curlyhersheygirl is always very analytical.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@flyygirlll2

I went past Tar'jay tonight and thought about running in there snatching a bottle of Hair Dew, until I saw all those crazy Christmas cars in the parking lot.


----------



## flyygirlll2

@IDareT'sHair LOL, the early Christmas shopping has already started. I just have the urge to go to Ulta since I have coupons


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@flyygirlll2

I can honestly wait on the Hair Dew.  When I do get it, it will be 16oz or x2 8oz bottles.

I have PBN Murumuru, BN's Avocado & Shea and HTN's Hair Lotion (that are all kinda similar in weight). 

Well, not sure about BN - I haven't used that one before.  So, I'm unsure on that one.

ETA:  The Ulta was over there near Target.  I didn't even look towards Ulta. 

It's warm tonight and seemed like errrbody was out & about.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

IDareT'sHair said:


> *ETA:  The Ulta was over there near Target.  I didn't even look towards Ulta.
> 
> It's warm tonight and seemed like errrbody was out & about.*



@flyygirlll2


----------



## flyygirlll2

@IDareT'sHair Let me know how you like BN Avocado & Shea if you use it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

flyygirlll2 said:


> *Let me know how you like BN Avocado & Shea if you use it.*



@flyygirlll2

Oh, I plan to use it.

I want/need to know if it's something I need to reup on. 

They had another Heavier Lotion that almost looked like a crème,  but in a bottle (but it was always OOS).

So, far, I've liked everything I've tried from BN.


----------



## Brownie518

Hey, ladies.

That BN Red Velvet and the Sweet Potato smell good enough to eat. Nice moisturiziers, too 
Also, shout out to KJNaturals Neapolitan Shea conditioner. Very moisturizing, with nice slip! I'll be getting a backup soon.


Finished up:
Another Claudie's Tea - i've been just pouring this over my head and letting it sit. my hair lookin and feelin better for sure
APB Not petroleum jelly or whatever its called
MD Argan Oil - 1 backup left
Claudie's Montego Bay Oil - a few backups


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> Hey, ladies.
> 
> *That BN Red Velvet and the Sweet Potato smell good enough to eat. Nice moisturiziers, too
> Also, shout out to KJNaturals Neapolitan Shea conditioner. Very moisturizing, with nice slip! I'll be getting a backup soon.*



@Brownie518

Nice Post Girlie! 

Good review on Kj's Neopolitan.  I wondered how that was.  I have x2 of her Rosemary "Tingly" DC'ers.

You've Been Missed!  Glad you're back!

I thought of you this evening when I pulled out a 16oz CD BVSmoove.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @flyygirlll2
> 
> 
> 
> ETA:  The Ulta was over there near Target.  I didn't even look towards Ulta.
> 
> *It's warm tonight and seemed like errrbody was out & about*.



I'm not usually an Ulta shopper but they just opened one near me and I strolled in a spent a few hundred dollars in about 10 minutes  Not a single thing I needed, either.

@IDareT'sHair
It's warmer here in NY, too. Traffic was insane tonight (I'm at work, doing OT)


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> Nice Post Girlie!
> 
> You've Been Missed!  Glad you're back!
> 
> I thought of you this evening when I pulled out a 16oz CD BVSmoove.


@IDareT'sHair

Hey, T, thanks!!..ahh, BV Smoove, my joint!! LOL. So, NG discontinued my beloved Irish Moss. The Jamaica Me Crazy is pretty good, too, though. I'm about to just go ahead and order another KJN Neapolitan conditioner in a few. I really like that one.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

IDareT'sHair said:


> *Good review on Kj's Neopolitan.  I wondered how that was.  I have x2 of her Rosemary "Tingly" DC'ers.*





Brownie518 said:


> *It's warmer here in NY, too. Traffic was insane tonight (I'm at work, doing OT)*



@Brownie518

See Bolded.

Gurl, traffic was Ig'nant tonight.  

Gone & Make That Monnnnnneeee Ms. B!  

I ain't mad at ya'!  Gone & Get Paid.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *So, NG discontinued my beloved Irish Moss.* *The Jamaica Me Crazy is pretty good, too, though. I'm about to just go ahead and order another KJN Neapolitan conditioner in a few. I really like that one.*



@Brownie518

Say What Nah?  Already?

I have the Jamaican Me Crazy in a Cleansing Conditioner (I think?). 

Interesting about the KJ DC'er.  I hear the Rosemary Tingle is a good one too! 

She needs to have another one of those 50% Sales right quick.

I heard her 'butters' are all that too.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> I'm not usually an Ulta shopper but they just opened one near me and *I strolled in a spent a few hundred dollars in about 10 minutes  Not a single thing I needed, either.*



@Brownie518

And this is exactly why I didn't even bother to look over there.


----------



## Brownie518

@IDareT'sHair

Traffic has been turrible since last week!! 

Yes, girl, Irish Moss is gone. I got the last one 

I have the KJN Rosemary joint, too. Haven't tried it yet, though. I've used the Neapolitan Shea my last two DCs and it's all good!  If she has a 50 percenter, I'm goin in


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *Yes, girl, Irish Moss is gone. I got the last one  I have the KJN Rosemary joint, too. Haven't tried it yet, though. I've used the Neapolitan Shea my last two DCs and it's all good!  If she has a 50 percenter, I'm goin in*



@Brownie518

That's turrible that she discontinued it already.

I heard all her Butters are on point.  But I think I'm all Butta'ed out right nah.

Yeah another Fiddy would be great.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> And this is exactly why I didn't even bother to look over there.


 I don't know what was wrong with me. The dude gave me a shopping tote and I just kept tossing stuff in there. I did get a free robe and perfume, though. And a lot of points....


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *I don't know what was wrong with me. The dude gave me a shopping tote and I just kept tossing stuff in there. I did get a free robe and perfume, though. And a lot of points....*



@Brownie518

That's Great!  Free Stuff & Points are always nice.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> That's turrible that she discontinued it already.
> 
> I heard all her Butters are on point.  But I think I'm all Butta'ed out right nah.
> 
> Yeah another Fiddy would be great.



@IDareT'sHair

I don't have any of her butters...yet. I just got those 2 BN buttas so I won't need any for a long while..not that it would keep me from tryin hers out, though, lol. 

I found a bottle of Gleau oil..remember that? Been using that one up. I'm also going to start on Claudie's Scalp Elixir. My scalp needs somethin and that always seems to help my scalp out. I think my order from her came today, too.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> ..*not that it would keep me from tryin hers out, though, lol. *
> 
> *I found a bottle of Gleau oil..remember that? Been using that one up. I'm also going to start on Claudie's Scalp Elixir. My scalp needs somethin and that always seems to help my scalp out. I think my order from her came today, too.*



@Brownie518

That Shole wouldn't stop you.

Yes, I do remember Gleau.  It's nice.

I've been getting Hair Vitamins from her (Beautifully Bamboo).

I've been using DB's Eucalyptus & Mint for my scalp.  I have a few Jars of Claudie's Salve and some other things to help with the scalp-thing.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518

Imma do a nice long Oil Soak tomorrow.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> *
> That Shole wouldn't stop you.*
> 
> Yes, I do remember Gleau.  It's nice.
> 
> I've been getting Hair Vitamins from her (Beautifully Bamboo).
> 
> I've been using DB's Eucalyptus & Mint for my scalp.  I have a few Jars of Claudie's Salve and some other things to help with the scalp-thing.


@IDareT'sHair 

@ bolded - Girl, don't you know!!! LOL!! 

I was looking at those vitamins, and meant to ask you how they are working for you...I might pull out some of Claudie's Iman Scalp butter. She's got such a good selection, something for everything.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518

Surprisingly, I did not order from Claudie this BF, although I wanted some Ends Insurance.

I'll pick it up one day.

I still got x2 Huge Jars of Khave to get through.  I said I was going to start on one of those.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> Imma do a nice long Oil Soak tomorrow.


@IDareT'sHair 
What are you going to use? I did one with Kahve Oil and some JBCO. Next wash, I plan to do one with the Mielle Mint Oil i got. I loooove that!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> @IDareT'sHair
> 
> @ bolded - Girl, don't you know!!! LOL!!
> 
> I was looking at those vitamins, and meant to ask you how they are working for you...*I might pull out some of Claudie's Iman Scalp butter. She's got such a good selection, something for everything.*



@Brownie518

That Sounds good too.  She does have some 'great stuff' to help with errthang.

Those vitamins are good.  I've only been on them for about 30 days though.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> Surprisingly, I did not order from Claudie this BF, although I wanted some Ends Insurance.
> 
> I'll pick it up one day.
> 
> I still got x2 Huge Jars of Khave to get through.  I said I was going to start on one of those.



@IDareT'sHair

I couldn't find my Khave DC this week. I had wanted to use that this wash. I'll have to look for that once I'm done with the Neapolitan. I plan on tearin thru that the next couple of weeks.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> What are you going to use? I did one with Kahve Oil and some JBCO. Next wash, I plan to do one with the *Mielle Mint Oil i got. I loooove that!*



@Brownie518

That Mielle Mint is

Imma use some ol' regular stanky stuff.  Either:
EVOO
EVCO
Neem
Mustard Seed
Black Seed.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> That Sounds good too.  She does have some 'great stuff' to help with errthang.
> 
> Those vitamins are good.  I've only been on them for about 30 days though.



I might try out those vitamins.


----------



## divachyk

Bel Nouvo arrived. It's on tonight.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> That Mielle Mint is
> 
> Imma use some ol' regular stanky stuff.  Either:
> EVOO
> EVCO
> Neem
> Mustard Seed
> Black Seed.



Ughh, you should mix them up and throw in some oil with a skrong scent to mask them.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

divachyk said:


> *Bel Nouvo arrived. It's on tonight.*



@divachyk

What all did you get?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> Ughh, you should mix them up and throw in some oil with a skrong scent to mask them.



@Brownie518 
I mixed up that Caldron of Massive Funk Wednesday. 

This time I may have to just choose x1

My Hair Towel still stanks like Neem (after washing it)


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> 
> You know I know the meaning of Real-Talk.
> 
> But I also know that the Struggle is Real.
> 
> We got to just keep doing the best we can.
> 
> I know No-Buys don't work that great for me.  And that's Real Talk.


@IDareT'sHair, 

Too funny . The struggle is very real. I can't seem to stop myself. 

And do you know I was just putting a buncha stuff in my wish list on sleekhair.com? , I mean like I NEED some more products. 

It is crazy


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> I mixed up that *Caldron of Massive Funk Wednesday*.
> 
> This time I may have to just choose x1
> 
> My Hair Towel still stanks like Neem (after washing it)



@IDareT'sHair 

the bolded -


----------



## Aggie

By the way @IDareT'sHair, 

My oils from bulk apothecary just arrived and to my pleasant surprise, they were all in dark brown bottles. I think this helps to preserve their freshness a little longer, I'm not sure but it is poosible.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518
Stanky hotmess.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518

I'm half way tempted to pick up another jar BoBeam.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> I'm half way tempted to pick up another jar BoBeam.



LOL...there's a lot temptin me right now. I need to quit (as always). I'm about to go browse a few sites, though...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518

You got anything else on the way?  Or is everything in?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I just got a long Apology from AveYou.


----------



## divachyk

@IDareT'sHair, 

Avocado & Shea Healthy Hair Milk 
Vanilla Buttercreme Deep Quench Moisture Butter <<< I will be using this tonight!
Creamy Castor Deep Conditioner


----------



## IDareT'sHair

divachyk said:


> @IDareT'sHair,
> 
> Avocado & Shea Healthy Hair Milk
> Vanilla Buttercreme Deep Quench Moisture Butter <<< I will be using this tonight!
> *Creamy Castor Deep Conditioner*



@divachyk

Very nice.  So far, I've  everything I've tried.

Coco Castor Nectar
Moisture Quench Butter
JBCO & HBCO (which is now the Creamy Castor DC'er, I think)

And he use to have a Peach Pomade (grease) that was very nice, but now *discontinued*

I saw a couple new items on his site.  Another Hair Lotion, a Black Soap 'Poo etc......


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Will be using my Felicia Leatherwood Detangling Brush today.

@Golden75  Did you get one G?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I pulled out a Jar of CJ Curl Rehab (Strawberry Ice Cream) I cannot afford for it to go bad on me.  Cost way too much.  

I have to quit doing that.  Especially with those $20.00 DC'ers.  

If I buy them, I need to use them and not stockpile them and wait around (basically for them to go bad).

I was going to use AO (Original Formula) but decided to try to use up some of this CJ.  I also have a couple of DB Hair Masks I need to get to. 

And probably x1 or x2 KBB Hair Masks I need to use up.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

AveYou is going to reimburse me for my Shipping ($5.00)
I told them I should receive something for my pain & suffering.


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair said:


> Will be using my Felicia Leatherwood Detangling Brush today.
> 
> @Golden75  Did you get one G?



@IDareT'sHair No I was looking at brushlove last night.  Thinking about it.  My cat loved the one I got from Monique's.  Guess those rough bristles did her right .

I really, really want to buy a bunch of stuff and I am really really trying not to.  

Komaza came - Protein Strengthener x2, Pona Hair & Scalp x2 and bountiful mane x1.  Waiting on Bekura.  It's possible it could appear today.


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair said:


> I pulled out a Jar of CJ Curl Rehab (Strawberry Ice Cream) I cannot afford for it to go bad on me.  Cost way too much.
> 
> I have to quit doing that.  Especially with those $20.00 DC'ers.
> 
> If I buy them, I need to use them and not stockpile them and wait around (basically for them to go bad).
> 
> I was going to use AO (Original Formula) but decided to try to use up some of this CJ.  I also have a couple of DB Hair Masks I need to get to.
> 
> And probably x1 or x2 KBB Hair Masks I need to use up.



@IDareT'sHair This is an excellent post.  I had the same thoughts.  Found an APB White Chocolate Mask, so was going to use that since I think I can probably finish this 4oz jar today.  I know I have some CJ... I think I got it from AY BF 2014, so I need to bump that stuff up in rotation.  Matter fact I need to check the fridge and rotate stuff out.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75 said:


> *really, really want to buy a bunch of stuff and I am really really trying not to.  *



@Golden75

Um...me too G.

*cackles at the Cat getting her Groom On"


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75 said:


> *I know I have some CJ... I think I got it from AY BF 2014, so I need to bump that stuff up in rotation. Matter fact I need to check the fridge and rotate stuff out.*



@Golden75
Remember you & I  had that terrible scare awhile back (with stuff going bad) and went into serious inventory & rotation mode.

I think that's when I also got my CJ.  I got x2 Banana & Hibiscus & x2 Curl Rehabs.  Yeah, I got to get to those soon.  

I am using that Argan & Olive from when they had that 40% FLASH SALE and LHCF shut them down.

I also have in my Stash CJ's Moisture Therapy Conditioner and they don't even make that anymore.

In fact, it's been discontinued for a minute.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Will definitely pick up another:
Siamese Twists Chocolate Silk Cleansing Conditioner (at some point).  Highly effective.

Have to be careful with it (wet hands) because it is in a Jar.  It has some great ingredients. I like it!

I'll catch it on Sale sometime. 

I have quite a few Cleansing Conditioners to use up though.  A Couple HQS, Deva Curl No Poo, HV's Creamy Amala and sever others.

I was really tempted to get: CJ's Daily Fix and DB's Daily Cleansing, Claudie's 3n1 and Claudie's Jojoba Cleansing during BF, but really don't need to add any additional cleansing conditioners so I'll hold off. 

I don't have any of these currently. 

I may have a jar of Claudies 3n1.


----------



## rileypak

My Amauri Naturals and Brushlove packages arrived yesterday. I need to go pick them up from the office. That is all for the BF purchases.

Also did a little fridge clean out since my BFF is visiting and I plan to send a bag full of stuff with her. Although I may have to just dump the stuff because she may not use it quick enough 
I have to remind myself sometimes that not everyone cares about hair products enough to devote a shelf (or three) of refrigerator space to it like me.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> *I have to remind myself sometimes that not everyone cares about hair products enough to devote a shelf (or three) of refrigerator space to it like me.*



@rileypak 
My Refrigerator Door was making this clicking noise, so I had a Service Call on BF. 

When the repairman was working on it, I bet he thought:   

What the What?......


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Crap!

I was almost fully detangled before I remembered that durn Felicia Leatherwood Brush.

I went back through it with it to remove sheds.  Hopefully, I remember to use it next wash day.

I wish it was a little more pliable.  Right now, with the little bit I used it, that is my only "con"

I'll see how it really works next time.


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Golden75
> Remember you & I  had that terrible scare awhile back (with stuff going bad) and went into serious inventory & rotation mode.
> 
> I think that's when I also got my CJ.  I got x2 Banana & Hibiscus & x2 Curl Rehabs.  Yeah, I got to get to those soon.
> 
> I am using that Argan & Olive from when they had that 40% FLASH SALE and LHCF shut them down.
> 
> I also have in my Stash CJ's Moisture Therapy Conditioner and they don't even make that anymore.
> 
> In fact, it's been discontinued for a minute.



@IDareT'sHair Yea I tossed a ton! That was before I was putting stuff in the fridge.  I really need to do a look thru soon.  And I got ZERO since making carts out on these innanets.  I am every time I go in my stats I find something I did not know I had. I'm tempted on getting some TGIN.  Is this a good sale for them? Free ship and 15%?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Golden75

Yeah, and I got the nerve to want something! 

Nah...We ain't got no sense.

I thought the 15% & Free Shipping was a good deal.  That Honey Miracle Hair Mask gets mad reviews and it's 12 oz.  I love the fact that it is 12oz.

BF everything was $9.99 and Free Shipping over $50.00.  I'm not familiar enough with the line to commit to spending $50.00.  If you didn't do it that way, shipping was a little pricey.

That's why I went for it (plus I already have a jar from a previous sale, so this is a back up) for $12.49. 

I still can't figure out why Sally sells it for $17.99? 

Not sure about all the other stuff in the Line.  There are some good reviews out there on it though.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I'm sitting here trippin' about forgetting to use that dang brush.

We talked about it ad-nauseam last night.


----------



## Golden75

@IDareT'sHair Nah I don't want to spend no fiddly.  I think I have the DC, poo, twist cream in a cart now.  I'm gonna see how long I can hold off before hittin the trigga.  I keep forgetting I still need to Christmas shop.


----------



## rileypak

_Used up_:
LRC Complete Cleanse Shampoo (no back up)


----------



## divachyk

Hey Ladies!

@IDareT'sHair peach grease sounds nice! I have a ton of stuff I've not used from at least 3 BFs ago. Turrible! I made a promise to use what I just purchased rather than shelving it like I've done in the past. So far, so good with this promise to self.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> *Used up:
> LRC Complete Cleanse Shampoo (no back up)*



@rileypak

Is this a Repurchase?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My Purabody Naturals (came today).


----------



## divachyk

Have you all tried the ORS Shealicious Cleansing Balm - it smells like cotton candy. I like it a lot. It's a sulfate free cleanser. It's effective and doesn't add buildup to the hair. It replaced my CON Argan.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

divachyk said:


> *I have a ton of stuff I've not used from at least 3 BFs ago. Turrible! I made a promise to use what I just purchased rather than shelving it like I've done in the past. So far, so good with this promise to self*.



@divachyk

This is good!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

divachyk said:


> *Have you all tried the ORS Shealicious Cleansing Balm - it smells like cotton candy. I like it a lot. It's a sulfate free cleanser. It's effective and doesn't add buildup to the hair.*



@divachyk

I have not.

This is good to know for an OTG purchase.  Is it more of a 'Poo or a Cleansing Conditioner?


----------



## divachyk

I think it performs more like a cleansing conditioner @IDareT'sHair. The no sulfate poo I love is Carol's Daughter Monoi. That right there, cleans the hair something serious yet it's sulfate free and doesn't strip.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

divachyk said:


> *I think it performs more like a cleansing conditioner*.



@divachyk

Nice Review.

Next time Sally has a Sale, I'll add it to my List!

They usually have a nice Sale around this time of year and I need to reup on some Processing Caps.


----------



## divachyk

IDareT'sHair said:


> @divachyk
> 
> Nice Review.
> 
> Next time Sally has a Sale, I'll add it to my List!
> 
> They usually have a nice Sale around this time of year and I need to reup on some Processing Caps.



I need some caps too.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

divachyk said:


> *I need some caps too.*


@divachyk 

I see Sally doesn't carry it.  It is at Ulta though.  Where did you end up getting yours?


----------



## divachyk

@flyygirlll2 @IDareT'sHair that Brown Butter Beauty Babassu & Sweet Milk had my hair dry. I used Bel Nouvo Deep Moisture Quench and baggyed overnight. My hair feels 10x better. Will baggy again tonight to get some more moisture going.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

divachyk said:


> *that Brown Butter Beauty Babassu & Sweet Milk had my hair dry.* I used Bel Nouvo Deep Moisture Quench and baggyed overnight. My hair feels 10x better. Will baggy again tonight to get some more moisture going.



@divachyk

Say What Nah??????  Both of them?  Or just one? Or the Combo?


----------



## flyygirlll2

@divachyk I only have the ORS Shealicious  Shine and the Mouisture one I believe it's called. Where did you get the cleanser? 

Never tried anything from Brown Butter Beauty, but that's good to know for the future just in case I wanted to try it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@flyygirlll2 
I saw it on Ulta's Website (the whole line)


----------



## flyygirlll2

@IDareT'sHair Thanks I have coupons for Ulta, so I might just bite


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@flyygirlll2

https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=3&cad=rja&uact=8&ved=0ahUKEwifkL6ovNfJAhWM6yYKHUfiBMkQFggoMAI&url=https://orshaircare.com/en/our-products/shealicious/moisture-lock/&usg=AFQjCNGpMvAs_W5iyJigsQjs8tSkZy7TpQ&sig2=dwXZ4zUWEnbUoUGXQbfxDQ

Scroll Down


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak
> 
> Is this a Repurchase?


I like it but I'm not sure. Thinking I'm going to keep my shampoo purchases OTG from now on...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Lemme see what I still have "out there":

bekura
Soultanicals
Siamese Twists
TGIN


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I still wanna buy something.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

IDareT'sHair said:


> @flyygirlll2
> I saw it on Ulta's Website (the whole line)



I take that back.  I was on ORS's site and they had Ulta listed.

@flyygirlll2


----------



## divachyk

@flyygirlll2, try Target. I think CVS also carries it although mine doesn't. The availability of it seems hit or miss. I haven't checked in Sally's yet.

@IDareT'sHair, I should not have used more than one new product on wash day so I'm unsure which or if both. All I know is, my hair was dry and my hair hasn't been dry in months so yeah, I'm thinking it was BBB items causing the issue.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Well, hopefully, some of my packages will arrive tomorrow.  I still have a few things out there.


----------



## Froreal3

Apb, jakeala,  and siamese twists will arrive Monday.  Can't wait.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@flyygirlll2 @rileypak @MileHighDiva

Whenever ya'll use the Felicia Leatherwood, please stop in here and leave a review.

Thanks!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Hope the Post Office treats me right today.....


----------



## divachyk

I received a shipment today, although non-hair related but still, it gives me great joy.


----------



## flyygirlll2

My hair is still feeling soft and moisturized since last week's wash which rarely happens! I believe the combination of the DC/leave in's, BN Moisture Butter, and HBCO  have my hair on cloud nine

Usually at this point I'm sucking my teeth and cursing because my hair is so dry.


----------



## divachyk

Refresh my memory please, what's hbco @flyygirlll2. Congrats on lasting moisture. That's a big deal. A moment to celebrate.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@divachyk HBCO = Haitian Black Castor


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Okay. So, I got my Soultanicals and bekura today.  Lemme go let Ayo know right quick.

Still haven't received anything from Siamese Twists it has been stuck in since it shipped Nebraska.

Did anybody else get any Siamese Twists?  I think @Froreal3 did?  If so, did you get your stuff yet?


----------



## flyygirlll2

@divachyk It's Haitian Black Castor Oil. Yaaaas * while throwing invisible confetti* my struggle with dry hair is very real. @IDareT'sHair Glad you received something at least. I'm not holding my breath for Hairveda.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

flyygirlll2 said:


> *I'm not holding my breath for Hairveda.*



@flyygirlll2

That's a Good Idea Sis.  Don't.

Nothin' but Love for Hairveda!  #TeamHairveda


----------



## chebaby

chello ladies
yesterday i deep conditioned with OBIA babassu conditioner and then used my love knot sauce.
hair been looking all delicious and what not


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> chello ladies
> yesterday i deep conditioned with OBIA babassu conditioner and then used my love knot sauce.
> *hair been looking all delicious and what not*



@chebaby

I know it did!

You a Mess!

What's Up Ms. Che?  I am still waiting on my CJ from AveYou.  Been fightin' with them.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Um..Speaking of AveYou - My little DB order I placed Saturday shipped today.

Still waiting on CJ to be Back In Stock. 

They promised to Refund my Shipping and Imma be all over them too.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> I know it did!
> 
> You a Mess!
> 
> What's Up Ms. Che?  I am still waiting on my CJ from AveYou.  Been fightin' with them.


omg what are they saying? is it lost?

ill probably order some cj by the end of this month. or just go to the store and get a jar or two.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> Um..Speaking of AveYou - My little DB order I placed Saturday shipped today.
> 
> Still waiting on CJ to be Back In Stock.
> 
> They promised to Refund my Shipping and Imma be all over them too.


gosh i hate shipping problems. it should all be so simple. i pay, you deliver.


----------



## Missjaxon

IDareT'sHair said:


> Okay. So, I got my Soultanicals and bekura today.  Lemme go let Ayo know right quick.
> 
> Still haven't received anything from Siamese Twists it has been stuck in since it shipped Nebraska.
> 
> Did anybody else get any Siamese Twists?  I think @Froreal3 did?  If so, did you get your stuff yet?



I did. I received mine today. It was expected tomorrow according to USPS and my shipping notice. This is surprising since it was in Tennessee yesterday and I live in Louisiana. It showed up with an update after the fact so your shipment may be moving when it looks like it's not. This is honestly the first thing that got to me on the first try since before Thanksgiving without me having to go to the post office to file a claim and then personally track it down where it was delivered in error.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Missjaxson

Thanks Ms. J!  What all did you get?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *omg what are they saying? is it lost?
> 
> ill probably order some cj by the end of this month. or just go to the store and get a jar or two.*



@chebaby

"They said" CJ is OOS and they are waiting on a Shipment Said they would refund my $5.00 Shipping whenever it ships.

I used Curl Rehab on Saturday.   Um Yeah...it was like that.



chebaby said:


> *gosh i hate shipping problems. it should all be so simple. i pay, you deliver.*


@chebaby

Gurl......*sucks teef* I am having so many shipping issues this BF. Unbeweavable.


----------



## MileHighDiva

IDareT'sHair said:


> @flyygirlll2 @rileypak @MileHighDiva
> 
> Whenever ya'll use the Felicia Leatherwood, please stop in here and leave a review.
> 
> Thanks!


I was so turnt up about doing my first Olaplex RX.  I spaced out on using that darn brush.  I'll test it out on my next wash day.


----------



## Missjaxon

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Missjaxson
> 
> Thanks Ms. J!  What all did you get?



@IDareT'sHair 
You're welcome! I got the sweet potatoe pie hair cream and the ginger cream cheese hair frosting both with glycerin added. Both smell . I couldn't resist after hearing you rave about the sweet potatoe pie hair cream. I'm trying to exercise self control but I have another cart ready to go. I just touched both to feel the consistency and I think both will work fine. But I have a few hundred things to get through before I can try them. #pjproblems


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> "They said" CJ is OOS and they are waiting on a Shipment Said they would refund my $5.00 Shipping whenever it ships.
> 
> I used Curl Rehab on Saturday.   Um Yeah...it was like that.
> 
> 
> @chebaby
> 
> Gurl......*sucks teef* I am having so many shipping issues this BF. Unbeweavable.


 im sorry T. i know how much we love to see packages on our door step.

my boss is fittin ta get his arse kicked. this fool keeps asking me did i comb my hair.
so i asked him how he would suggest i comb it? bastid.

tomorrow i gotta find something to co wash with. i dont want to use my okra or AV coconut cause they work like baby proteins and i dont want that.
i also thought about stealing the coconut oil out my kitchen that we cook with but thought better of it  i dont have an empty jar to take some out cause its a HUGE jar. so ill just buy a jar from whole foods this week. i stole a finger full the other day and i totally forgot how much my hair likes coconut oil.
i could have sworn i had a jar of vatika frosting. did i use it all ?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Missjaxon said:


> *I got the sweet potatoe pie hair cream and the ginger cream cheese hair frosting both with glycerin added. Both smell . I couldn't resist after hearing you rave about the sweet potatoe pie hair cream.*



@Missjaxon

You know I voted Siamese Twists my Personal Favorite of 2015.

I've loved everything I've purchased and tried (so far).

I love the Ginger Cream Cheese Frosting as well


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My TGIN came today!

No update so far on my Siamese Twists.  It's still floating around out there somewhere I guess?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *my boss is fittin ta get his arse kicked. this fool keeps asking me did i comb my hair.
> so i asked him how he would suggest i comb it? bastid.*



@chebaby

Hey Girlie!

Them folks at your Job are OBSESSED with your Hair!......


----------



## rileypak

So it's official, I definitely prefer Type 4 Hair Creme over Buttery Soy. Smell, texture, application, performance, it's much better for my hair. Buttery Soy isn't bad but Type 4 is better for me. 

And hello ladies


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> *So it's official, I definitely prefer Type 4 Hair Creme over Buttery Soy. Smell, texture, application, performance, it's much better for my hair. Buttery Soy isn't bad but Type 4 is better for me.
> 
> And hello ladies *



@rileypak

This is good to know. 

Especially since I consider Buttery Soy to be of my Winter HG's.

Good Review.  Oh and:


----------



## Beamodel

MileHighDiva said:


> I was so turnt up about doing my first Olaplex RX.  I spaced out on using that darn brush.  I'll test it out on my next wash day.



@MileHighDiva
How did the olaplex go?

@Missjaxon
What part of Louisiana. I'm from New Orleans.


----------



## Missjaxon

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Missjaxon
> 
> You know I voted Siamese Twists my Personal Favorite of 2015.
> 
> I've loved everything I've purchased and tried (so far).
> 
> I love the Ginger Cream Cheese Frosting as well



@IDareT'sHair 
I know. I've read every post you and the other ladies have made about Siamese Twist since the very beginning. You've been a very helpful resource when it comes to a lot of the handmades. I've learned if you don't patronize a particular vendor then I probably shouldn't either. There was only one I tried that I had to get PayPal involved. So to you and all the other ladies that describe these products in such details for all the newbies in handmade land..


----------



## Missjaxon

Beamodel said:


> @MileHighDiva
> How did the olaplex go?
> 
> @Missjaxon
> What part of Louisiana. I'm from New Orleans.



@Beamodel I live in Gonzales


----------



## Beamodel

Missjaxon said:


> @Beamodel I live in Gonzales



Awesome. Not too far away. Have you been to that natural hair stair in Baton Rouge yet? I've never been yet but I want to go though. @Missjaxon


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Hey Girlie!
> 
> Them folks at your Job are OBSESSED with your Hair!......


he asks me all the time. im like fool i been wearing my hair like this for over a year. this aint new.
it shows you how funny people still act. when my hair was long, before i cut it, i always wore the front slicked back in a zing and since my hair was long the curls hung down. now that i cut it short i FINALLY learned how to make my hair stand up. took me long enough lol. i like it but i guess he thinks it looks wild compared to what it used to look like. whatever.


----------



## Missjaxon

Beamodel said:


> Awesome. Not too far away. Have you been to that natural hair stair in Baton Rouge yet? I've never been yet but I want to go though. @Missjaxon



@Beamodel Yes, I have but it was over a year ago. Every time I pass there I say I'll go next time but I don't. I liked the fact that most of the products had sample jars so you could try it on your hand or hair before you buy it.


----------



## MileHighDiva

Beamodel said:


> @MileHighDiva
> How did the olaplex go?
> 
> @Missjaxon
> What part of Louisiana. I'm from New Orleans.


@Beamodel, it's a winner!  I plan on doing the stand alone treatment each wash day.  

Some curls came back to an area that has some residual heat damage.  I'm trying to avoid cutting more than I already have the past couple of months.

I feel the treatment was beneficial. 

I regret not taking pix.  However, I will next time.


----------



## Froreal3

Got all my Blk Friday purchases. The Jakeala, Siamese Twists, and APB came today.

@Beamodel That Sugar Cookie Crunch though! Mmmm...thanks for the rec! It's definitely like Vatika Frosting.  

@IDareT'sHair Is the Sweet Potato Cream supposed to be a hair cream/moisturizer or basically a butter?


----------



## Beamodel

MileHighDiva said:


> @Beamodel, it's a winner!  I plan on doing the stand alone treatment each wash day.
> 
> Some curls came back to an area that has some residual heat damage.  I'm trying to avoid cutting more than I already have the past couple of months.
> 
> I feel the treatment was beneficial.
> 
> I regret not taking pix.  However, I will next time.



I want to try it so bad. I'm kinda glad I didn't get my komaza protein yet. I think I want to spend my money on this


----------



## Beamodel

Missjaxon said:


> @Beamodel Yes, I have but it was over a year ago. Every time I pass there I say I'll go next time but I don't. I liked the fact that most of the products had sample jars so you could try it on your hand or hair before you buy it.



That's pretty cool. I will try to render to stop in when I'm heading that way.


----------



## Beamodel

Froreal3 said:


> Got all my Blk Friday purchases. The Jakeala, Siamese Twists, and APB came today.
> 
> @Beamodel That Sugar Cookie Crunch though! Mmmm...thanks for the rec! It's definitely like Vatika Frosting.
> 
> @IDareT'sHair Is the Sweet Potato Cream supposed to be a hair cream/moisturizer or basically a butter?



Lol, I'm glad your nose thinks like mines. It's a pretty good dupe for that Vatika frosting scent. I got a few things in that scent. 

Now the scent I'm in love with in Jakeala shop is that banana pudding. I think you have that flavor too.


----------



## Beamodel

@Froreal3 

The sweet potatoe is a butter. I like it a lot. Nice and fluffy


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak
> 
> This is good to know.
> 
> Especially since I consider Buttery Soy to be of my Winter HG's.
> 
> Good Review.  Oh and:



I'm fairly sure it's the additional oils in it that do the trick for me. It contains yummy oils my hair loves (sesame, sunflower, and wheat germ).

My twists are juicy, shiny, and so soft.


----------



## Froreal3

Beamodel said:


> Lol, I'm glad your nose thinks like mines. It's a pretty good dupe for that Vatika frosting scent. I got a few things in that scent.
> 
> Now the scent I'm in love with in Jakeala shop is that banana pudding. I think you have that flavor too.



I love the banana pudding scent from Jakeala! I had a parfait in that scent that I just used up. I got another parfait and the nappy butter in the same scent, but it smells slightly different now. Not as banana puddingish as it was. The parfait is also a much softer consistency than it was before.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My Siamese Twists finally came today.  And my DB from AveYou. 

Still no word on my CJ from AveYou.

I'm getting ready to hit them up via Live-Chat.  Once I get that, all of my BF/CM purchases will be here.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *he asks me all the time. im like fool i been wearing my hair like this for over a year. this aint new.
> it shows you how funny people still act. when my hair was long, before i cut it, i always wore the front slicked back in a zing and since my hair was long the curls hung down. now that i cut it short i FINALLY learned how to make my hair stand up. took me long enough lol. i like it but i guess he thinks it looks wild compared to what it used to look like. whatever.*



@chebaby

Hey Ms. Che!

How's that Hurr feeling today?

Gurl...tell that Man  Sounds like he's light-weight hittin' on you?

ETA: Under the dryer with OBIA Naturals


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Used Up:
SM's JBCO Deep Treatment (thought I had another jar, but can't find it?) I think I swapped it with somebody?

VO5 Kiwi Clarifying Conditioner (I think I got x1 back up) Will get another bottle and the Shampoo.  I use the shampoo on my Wigs.

HV's Amala Cleanse (x4-x5 back ups)

x1 DB Eucalyptus & Mint Scalp Butter (x3 back ups)


----------



## flyygirlll2

Received a shipping notice from Hairveda. That's the last BF purchase I've been waiting for.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

flyygirlll2 said:


> *Received a shipping notice from Hairveda. That's the last BF purchase I've been waiting for.*



@flyygirlll2 
That's Great!

I'll probably do a nice Haul with HV on M-Day!  I know I'll need some thangs.


----------



## rileypak

My Sephora order arrived today.

I don't know why I thought QB CTDG was a 16oz jar.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@rileypak

They do have a 16oz Jar for like $42.50?  Or something like that.

I know QB offers 16oz Jars.  Maybe just not at S-Phora.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@rileypak @flyygirlll2 
Tryna' decide if I'll use Felicia Leatherwood tonight?

I wanna see some LHCF reviews!


----------



## flyygirlll2

@IDareT'sHair I detangled my hair yesterday to M&S and I forgot about the brush lol. I don't use any tools in my hair unless I'm about to wash it.


----------



## MileHighDiva

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak @flyygirlll2
> Tryna' decide if I'll use Felicia Leatherwood tonight?
> @bajandoc86 gave it a positive review.
> I wanna see some LHCF reviews!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl

What did Sis get?  I know she goes in hard on the Miss Jessie's Sales?

This will be my 1st time buying/trying anything from this line.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

@IDareT'sHair
She got x4 super sweet back.
I forgot to tell you she cut all her hair off and relaxed it earlier this month. I miss her long hair


----------



## rileypak

@IDareT'sHair 

I'll try to remember to use the brush this weekend.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *She got x4 super sweet back.
> I forgot to tell you she cut all her hair off and relaxed it earlier this month. I miss her long hair*



@curlyhersheygirl

WOW!  I bet it looks Cute.

Tell her I said: "Happy Haulin-days'" 

Gurl....I was a nervous wreck.  I couldn't remember if it was the Super Sweet Back or Rapid Recovery!

So, disregard my cray emails.  And then I couldn't find where to put the Code.

75% had me


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> *I'll try to remember to use the brush this weekend.*



@rileypak



I need to also look for @bajandoc86 review.

I'm sure that was probably before I had any 'real' interest in purchasing it.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> 
> WOW!  I bet it looks Cute.
> 
> Tell her I said: "Happy Haulin-days'"
> 
> Gurl....I was a nervous wreck.  I couldn't remember if it was the Super Sweet Back or Rapid Recovery!
> 
> So, disregard my cray emails.  And then I couldn't find where to put the Code.
> 
> 75% had me


@IDareT'sHair
That % had me too. Not to mention the regular price dropped so that made it a real steal.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl

What does it smell like Curly?  This is my 1st time trying/buying anything from this Line.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *That % had me too. Not to mention the regular price dropped so that made it a real steal.*



@curlyhersheygirl

I wish I woulda got x3 or x4 #realissues.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl

I thought I was gone get up in there and errthang was gone be gone!

I had one of those AveYou Flashbacks goin' on in my Head!

Where we swarmed in there like a pack of hungry wolves!

I felt the rush Curly. I felt it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Siamese Twists plans to have another Sale after Christmas (before her Shipping costs increase after the 1st of the year).

@Missjaxon  You may want to wait on that Cart.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

@IDareT'sHair
 I felt it too. Especially when I saw the reg. price was only $24. Now my ??? conditioners have company.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *Now my ??? conditioners have company.*



@curlyhersheygirl

Gurl....Please...Don't make me pass out.  Some Folks Stashes are better left "Unseen"

I'll neva' eva' get that out of my head. Did I say EVA?

That was a great price Girl.

I saw it while I was lurking at werk and couldn't wait to get home and hit PayNah.

OT: Was there a Limit on the Amount?


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

@IDareT'sHair  There is no limit. My sis just told me she got 2 curly meringue 1 baby buttercream and 2 more super sweet back.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

@IDareT'sHair she told me to send you a pic of her hair cut so check your email.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *There is no limit. My sis just told me she got 2 curly meringue 1 baby buttercream and 2 more super sweet back.*



@curlyhersheygirl

Clawd Geezus!  *Passes Out*

How is the other stuff?


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

@IDareT'sHair 
They work for her and my nephew but not for me.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> she told me to send you a pic of her hair cut so check your email.



@curlyhersheygirl

Very Nice!


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Hey Ms. Che!
> 
> How's that Hurr feeling today?
> 
> Gurl...tell that Man  Sounds like he's light-weight hittin' on you?
> 
> ETA: Under the dryer with OBIA Naturals


chello T 
its good  i co washed today with  a mix of AV coconut and a little SSI avocado.
i used some kitchen stolen coconut oil  on my hair before adding knot sauce


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> They work for her and my nephew but not for me.



@curlyhersheygirl

I'll pass on those


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> chello T
> its good  i co washed today with  a mix of AV coconut and a little SSI avocado.
> *i used some kitchen stolen coconut oil  on my hair before adding knot sauce*



@chebaby

  Don't mess around and catch a Case.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

IDareT'sHair said:


> *What does it smell like Curly?*  This is my 1st time trying/buying anything from this Line.



@curlyhersheygirl


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl


@IDareT'sHair It smells like bubble gum.


----------



## Missjaxon

IDareT'sHair said:


> Siamese Twists plans to have another Sale after Christmas (before her Shipping costs increase after the 1st of the year).
> 
> @Missjaxon  You may want to wait on that Cart.



@IDareT'sHair Increase shipping? The shipping on my cart is $20.30 already!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Missjaxon said:


> *Increase shipping? The shipping on my cart is $20.30 already!*



@Missjaxon

 *$20.30* What The What?

Yup.  She better go to Flat Rate Shipping.

I hope she's looked into that?  She needs to go to Padded Envelopes and Flat Rate STAT!


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

@IDareT'sHair @Missjaxon  This is why I don't patronize her shop more. I bulk buy and her shipping is way too high.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl

What's Up Agent 126?.....Bawahhaaaaaa

Did you go back in Ms. Jessie's?


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> 
> What's Up Agent 126?.....Bawahhaaaaaa
> 
> Did you go back in Ms. Jessie's?


@IDareT'sHair  Nah I talked myself out of getting any more. I need to bring that number way down during the next year.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> * This is why I don't patronize her shop more. I bulk buy and her shipping is way too high.*



@curlyhersheygirl

I spoke to her this summer about trying to reduce her shipping costs.

I told her Flat Rate Boxes/Padded Envelopes would be the way to go.  She said she would look into it which probably translated to:

Gurl....don't come up in here, tryna' tell me how to run my thang"

I hope I don't have to stop patronizing.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> 
> I spoke to her this summer about trying to reduce her shipping costs.
> 
> I told her Flat Rate Boxes/Padded Envelopes would be the way to go.  She said she would look into it which probably translated to:
> 
> Gurl....don't come up in here, tryna' tell me how to run my thang"
> 
> I hope I don't have to stop patronizing.


@IDareT'sHair I really love her stuff but paying anything over $11 for shipping is ridiculous.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> Nah I talked myself out of getting any more. *I need to bring that number way down during the next year.*



@curlyhersheygirl

Dat Numba' ain't goin' no where but UP.  ......

Them Kurl-Kidz gone keep it right there.  You know they High Maintenance

Gurl that 75% *&* Free Shipping??

I was slain in da' spurrit.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *I really love her stuff but paying anything over $11 for shipping is ridiculous*.



@curlyhersheygirl

I tried to talk to her Curly! Cause when I go, I like to go in Hard.

But, who wants to pay shipping that equals the price of another product (or greater)?


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> 
> Dat Numba' ain't goin' no where but UP.  ......
> 
> Them Kurl-Kidz gone keep it right there. *You know they High Maintenance*
> 
> Gurl that 75% *&* Free Shipping??
> 
> I was slain in da' spurrit.


@IDareT'sHair  Exactly lol. I told them to narrow their favorites down to 3 and they almost fainted. But it has to be done. I could condition every head in my house for the next 2 or 3 years.

That sale was phenomenal especially if you love their products. Reminded me of the Aveyou Groupon sale of '11 we went in hard.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl 
Have you or the Kurl-Kidz used/tried the ST'icals Hershea Knot Butta' yet? 

I am using the Watermelon right now and will also pull out the Pumpkin.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> 
> I tried to talk to her Curly! Cause when I go, I like to go in Hard.
> 
> But, who wants to pay shipping that equals the price of another product (or greater)?


@IDareT'sHair  Exactly. That's why I passed on her BF & CM sales altogether. I didn't want to pay high shipping once let alone twice. The kids were really upset that I took her off the list.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> Have you or the Kurl-Kidz used/tried the ST'icals Hershea Knot Butta' yet?
> 
> I am using the Watermelon right now and will also pull out the Pumpkin.


@IDareT'sHair  Not yet.  How are you using it?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *Exactly lol. I told them to narrow their favorites down to 3 and they almost fainted. But it has to be done. I could condition every head in my house for the next 2 or 3 years.
> 
> That sale was phenomenal especially if you love their products.* *Reminded me of the Aveyou Groupon sale of '11 we went in hard.*



@curlyhersheygirl

Don't be puttin' no restrictions on the Kurl-Kidz!  They Ruint Nah.  Bunch of Little PJ's 

They are always welcome to come here and get their DC' on at my House!

I told you it reminded me of that AveYou!  Curly....Gurl...I was a nervous wreck. 

Couldn't find the area for the Coupon Code, Couldn't remember if it was the Sweet Back or Rapid Recovery, had a bunch of 8oz jars (including cowashes) in my 1st Cart and kept wondering why it wasn't taking the Code........

I was all messed up!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *Exactly. That's why I passed on her BF & CM sales altogether.* *The kids were really upset that I took her off the list.*


@curlyhersheygirl

   Told You. They Ruint.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *Not yet.  How are you using it?*



@curlyhersheygirl

I'm using it as Moisturizer on dry hair.  You know it's very Goopy.

I don't even know what she called it a Butta' because it is too loose actually for a Butta' IMO.

I have 1/2 jar of Watermelon left (I was using that this summa')

I have a full jar of the Pumpkin that I haven't opened yet.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Imma pull out my last jar of PBN Chocolate Smoothie for Saturday.  I might as well use it up (and rotate it with CJ Curl Rehab). 

I haven't looked at it for a while.  I hope it's still good.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

@IDareT'sHair O OK. I thought it was a butter too. I'll pull it out next since it's a moisturizer.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *O OK. I thought it was a butter too. I'll pull it out next since it's a moisturizer.*



@curlyhersheygirl

Remember you said, when you first opened it, it kinda spilled?  That's because it is so loose.

There is no way that should be classified as a butter, even though it's called Knot Butter.

Wait A Minute....I am confused. 

I'm using Watermelon Muru.  Not Watermelon Knot Butta'.  I need to open the Pumpkin Knot Butta' to see it's consistency.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> 
> Remember you said, when you first opened it, it kinda spilled?  That's because it is so loose.
> 
> There is no way that should be classified as a butter, even though it's called Knot Butter.
> 
> *Wait A Minute....I am confused*.
> 
> I'm using Watermelon Muru.  Not Watermelon Knot Butta'.  I need to open the Pumpkin Knot Butta' to see it's consistency.


@IDareT'sHair  LOL PJ problems.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> * LOL PJ problems.*



@curlyhersheygirl
I know. 

I looked.  Yep. The Pumpkin is wet/loose.


----------



## Beamodel

Y'all I wanted to try the bel nouvo butter everyone has been raving about. So I ended up getting it from hattache. Loux offers free shipping over 35 but they don't have much of s selection for me to spend $35 with them. 

Hattache has the vanilla moisture butter. It's $12 on Hattache sight. Loux has the read velvet & sweet potatoe for $13.99

My Hattache shipped already. I love love love vanilla products so I'm happy.


----------



## Beamodel

I forgot to mention from Hattache. I also got me SSI Okra since Komaza was tripping for Black Friday. I needed a protein conditioner.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel said:


> *Hattache has the vanilla moisture butter. It's $12 on Hattache sight. Loux has the read velvet & sweet potatoe for $13.99
> 
> My Hattache shipped already. I love love love vanilla products so I'm happy.*



@Beamodel

Glad you got your Hattache on.  (Love Them )  You'll be pleased, I think, with the Vanilla. 

I personally probably would see no difference between what a Vanilla vs Red Velvet Cake would smell like.  I think the Red Velvet smells like Vanilla.

Now that Sweet Potato, well.....that's another story!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My CJ from AveYou finally shipped.  Got my $5.00 Refund back from them.

Now, only waiting on:
AveYou
x2 Separate Orders from Miss Jessie's


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Beamodel
> 
> Glad you got your Hattache on.  (Love Them )  You'll be pleased, I think, with the Vanilla.
> 
> I personally probably would see no difference between what a Vanilla vs Red Velvet Cake would smell like.  I think the Red Velvet smells like Vanilla.
> 
> Now that Sweet Potato, well.....that's another story!



Lol, thanks Hun. If I would have gotten it from loux I would have done the red velvet instead of the sweet potato. 

I bet the sweet potato smells amazing though. I wonna see if my hair responds to it like how it's giving life to everybody else's. 

None of bel nouvo products I've previously owned worked for me besides the DC, hence my hesitation to purchase this butter. Plus I noticed it has emulsifying wax in it. My hair don't work too well with it. But we shall see.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Beamodel

I read someone else's post that was using it as a body butter. 

So, if all else fails, I guess you could use it that way?


----------



## Beamodel

@IDareT'sHair  that's true. Thanks for the reminder.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Beamodel

I hope it works for you though.


----------



## divachyk

@Beamodel, my hair likes it. I got the vanilla. I want to get the sweet potato though.


----------



## Beamodel

Thanks @divachyk 

I hoping mines will like it too. I adore Jakeala parfait. Is it comparable to that?


----------



## flyygirlll2

@Beamodel Hope the butter works well for you, and even if it doesn't, you can use it on your skin like @IDareT'sHair mentioned. My hair is very finicky, so I was thrilled that this butter worked for me.


----------



## flyygirlll2

So my DH gave me a gift card and I'm trying to decide what to buy. I might just get something from Ulta since I have some coupons and points to use. 

I wanted to wash my hair next week but I may have to wash it sooner because my scalp is so damn itchy


----------



## rileypak

Tonight, as I looked through my hair stash inventory sheet that needs to be updated, I just realized that PBN Sapote Hair Lotion is the only moisturizer in my stash that's a lotion with no additional protein & no glycerin in it. I have a few other items [I think] but they're all much thicker & don't moisturize for as long as the Sapote.

This is what happens when I shop the stash. I didn't think I was affected by their rebrand/reformulation but I am


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> *Tonight, as I looked through my hair stash inventory sheet that needs to be updated, *



@rileypak
.....waits on update.


----------



## divachyk

Beamodel said:


> Thanks @divachyk
> 
> I hoping mines will like it too. I adore Jakeala parfait. Is it comparable to that?



@Beamodel, I haven't tried that one yet.


----------



## rileypak

@IDareT'sHair 
I'm almost afraid to update it. 
I just want to live in my hair bliss, enjoying and not worrying about all this foolery some vendors are pulling


----------



## Missjaxon

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Missjaxon
> 
> *$20.30* What The What?
> 
> Yup.  She better go to Flat Rate Shipping.
> 
> I hope she's looked into that?  She needs to go to Padded Envelopes and Flat Rate STAT!





curlyhersheygirl said:


> @IDareT'sHair @Missjaxon  This is why I don't patronize her shop more. I bulk buy and her shipping is way too high.



@IDareT'sHair @curlyhersheygirl 
The shipping is making me reconsider if I want to continue to patronize her. She really needs to consider the business that she is losing. I would have purchased more with my first order but I couldn't get with that shipping. Just because the product is 16oz doesn't mean those whipped butters weight that much. I think I have 5 items in my cart this time x2 16 oz products and the others are 8 oz. And there are still other products that I might consider getting but not for that shipping price.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Missjaxon @curlyhersheygirl

Yeah, she really needs to look at other shipping options.  She has some really 'nice' stuff and I enjoy using it.

Voted her shop my Favorite Vendor of 2015.  Would hate to not be able to purchase from her because of shipping rates.

Will mention to her one last time about Priority & Flat Rate Shipping Options *cough*


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> *I'm almost afraid to update it.*



@rileypak

Hmph. 

I know you Are!  I would be too (if I were you)


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@rileypak

Maybe while I'm off over the holidays, I'll do a quick inventory as well.

I don't think my stuff is that bad tho'


----------



## rileypak

@IDareT'sHair 
It's not terrible (to me). I just don't feel like pulling all the bags out of the fridge to check. And I'm not even counting the closet stuff


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> *And I'm not even counting the closet stuff*


@rileypak

If we do it, we're countin' errrrrrrrthang! Notice I said:  "IF"


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Used Up:
x1 8oz Oyin Handmade Hair Dew (x1 8oz b/up...ordered a 16.9oz b/up)


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Missjaxon @curlyhersheygirl
> 
> Yeah, she really needs to look at other shipping options.  She has some really 'nice' stuff and I enjoy using it.
> 
> Voted her shop my Favorite Vendor of 2015.  Would hate to not be able to purchase from her because of shipping rates.
> 
> *Will mention to her one last time about Priority & Flat Rate Shipping Options **cough*


@IDareT'sHair Hopefully she listens this time.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl @Missjaxon

I sent ST another convo about Flat Rate/Priority Shipping.  But we need to be prepared to think about Plan B.  Last & Final Attempt.

Because I discussed it with her several times in the past, and she continued to ship the way she shipped.  So, I guess I won't hold my breath.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

@IDareT'sHair It would be a shame to cross her off but if she doesn't budge on the shipping, I will move on.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl

Hey Curly, you know what's surprising?  That the "Orange" in Honey Hemp doesn't irritate my Scalp?  I've always found that strange. 

Also, neither does HV's Sitrinillah.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *It would be a shame to cross her off but if she doesn't budge on the shipping, I will move on.*



@curlyhersheygirl

I know.  P.S. Lawd......Don't tell the Kurl-Kidz


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> 
> Hey Curly, you know what's surprising?  That the "Orange" in Honey Hemp doesn't irritate my Scalp?  I've always found that strange.
> 
> Also, neither does HV's Sitrinillah.


@IDareT'sHair  WOW That's awesome but I wonder what changed? 




IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> 
> I know.  P.S. Lawd......Don't tell the Kurl-Kidz


LOL They'll get over it


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl

Welp.  My CJ from AveYou Shipped which is "Officially" my Last BF/CM Purchase.

All these other purchases are just the residual sales effects of the holiday season!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl

Honey Hemp and Sitrinillah never did. 

Maybe it's the type of Citrus Oil they use or maybe where it is placed on the ingredient list, but they never have?

Neither has DB's Conditioning Mask.

I really wish I could say the same for HTN's Moisture Boost DC'er.  Wonderfully Amazing product but it tore my Scalp up.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl

I just got a UPS Tracking # for one of my Oyin orders.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> 
> Honey Hemp and Sitrinillah never did.
> 
> Maybe it's the type of Citrus Oil they use or maybe where it is placed on the ingredient list, but they never have?
> 
> Neither has DB's Conditioning Mask.
> 
> I really wish I could say the same for HTN's Moisture Boost DC'er.  Wonderfully Amazing product but it tore my Scalp up.


@IDareT'sHair  O OK. Well then maybe you're right they probably use a different type of citrus oil.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> 
> I just got a UPS Tracking # for one of my Oyin orders.


@IDareT'sHair YAY 1 down ? to go


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak
> 
> If we do it, we're countin' errrrrrrrthang! Notice I said:  "IF"



Awww man 
Okay we'll get it all


----------



## Froreal3

at all the inventory talk. I updated my inventory. It's pretty bad...

Right now I'm loving the Jakeala Parfait...that banana pudding scent is everything. I get lots of *ahem* attention when I use that after a shower in the hair and everywhere else.


----------



## flyygirlll2

Soooo the Komaza Protien Strenghtener is looking yellow I purchased it at the start of September. I still have half a bottle left. Does anyone know what the shelf life is? I mean, I haven't even had it for that long.


----------



## rileypak

flyygirlll2 said:


> Soooo the Komaza Protien Strenghtener is looking yellow I purchased it at the start of September. I still have half a bottle left. Does anyone know what the shelf life is? I mean, I haven't even had it for that long.



The last bottle I purchased some time ago did that and I had it refrigerated. I'm not sure what the shelf life of it is but I tossed the bottle.

Can someone let us know please?


----------



## flyygirlll2

@rileypak That's interesting, do you remember how long you had it for? I know it's natural ingredients,  but that turned quick though. I ended up putting it in the fridge for now. Thankfully being the pj I am, I have other protein treatments I could use as back up.... But I'm irked because Komaza is a staple.


----------



## Beamodel

My komaza protein conditioners have always looked yellowish.


----------



## flyygirlll2

@Beamodel  Mine was white when I first bought it.


----------



## rileypak

flyygirlll2 said:


> @Beamodel  Mine was white when I first bought it.



Same for me, it was white when I bought it. 
I'm pretty sure I'd had it at least 7 months so I just tossed it


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> * YAY 1 down ? to go*



@curlyhersheygirl
x2 more to go!  Don't ask me why I made x3 separate orders?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@flyygirlll2

I would contact Komaza.  And I would also ask about "Shelf-Life"

Sounds like product inconsistencies.


----------



## rileypak

I didn't think much of it as my PJism is too deep to be bothered (mine did have a slightly different odor too so I'm sure mine was gone) but it could be inconsistencies. Maybe something in it changes over time?

@flyygirlll2 let us know what they say please.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@rileypak

Yeah, I know, about having so much stuff you don't think about it.  You just kinda KIM on to the next one. 

But........

I hate to 'waste' my monnnneeeee so if something goes wrong/bad in a short amount of time Imma ask.

And if I see specks, flecks, chunks, separation, color inconsistencies .....Imma ask.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Froreal3 said:


> *Right now I'm loving the Jakeala Parfait...that banana pudding scent is everything*. I get lots of *ahem* attention when I use that after a shower in the hair and everywhere else.



@Froreal3

I want summa that!

*Cackles at the attention*


----------



## Froreal3

^
After reading that Wen thread, I want a scalp exfoliator...I might go to Target to pick some up...hmmmm


----------



## flyygirlll2

@rileypak @IDareT'sHair @Beamodel  I sent them a message. I will let you all know what they say.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@flyygirlll2

I'm sure they would want to know.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I had some Kj Naturals in a Cart, back everything out. 

I just bought those oils from Piping Rock.

They've already shipped.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I made a Monique Natural Hair Boutique Cart = x2 Darcy Cleansing Creme's.

But it didn't take off Free Shipping, so I backed that out as well.


----------



## Beamodel

flyygirlll2 said:


> @rileypak @IDareT'sHair @Beamodel  I sent them a message. I will let you all know what they say.



Thank you hunni. That's an important product. We definitely need to know the shelf life of that. I'm all out but I need more.  

Just waiting on a "sale"


----------



## flyygirlll2

@Beamodel Yeah it's pretty much a staple for me so I was bummed when I saw the color change.


----------



## Froreal3

rileypak said:


> The last bottle I purchased some time ago did that and I had it refrigerated. I'm not sure what the shelf life of it is but I tossed the bottle.
> 
> Can someone let us know please?


Um...it's always been yellow? Never white.


----------



## flyygirlll2

@Froreal3 Hmmmmm... perhaps it is a inconsistency issue? idk, but mine was white when I first recieved it though.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

The Scalp Butter went through so many changes I don't even recognize it  or know what it is suppose to do anymore.

It use to be a really good product.  Now, not so much. @flyygirlll2


----------



## flyygirlll2

@IDareT'sHair I don't understand why companies do this with good products smh. It's so annoying, especially when it's a staple product. It's already hard to find products that work well with my hair.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Got Shipping notices from both Miss Jessie's orders I placed and x1 of my Oyin orders. 

Why did I place x3 separate Oyin orders?

Even though I've never used Miss Jessie's that was the best Sale ever.  x2 16oz Products for $12.00 w/Free Shipping.  I had to be all over that.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

flyygirlll2 said:


> I don't understand why companies do this with good products smh. It's so annoying, especially when it's a staple product. It's already hard to find products that work well with my hair.



@flyygirlll2

Worse yet.  It started out as a 4oz then it was discontinued.  It came back as an 8oz.  Then that was discontinued.

Now it's a 4oz again.

With each iteration, the Formula Changed.


----------



## flyygirlll2

@IDareT'sHair Yup, that's the type of ish I'm talking about


----------



## Golden75

My Pona seems different from the first time I ordered.  Thicker, and more grayish.  Since I didn't use my first Pona right away (prob 6 months before I tried it) its hard to be sure, but I did wonder if something was different.  Even smells a little different.

Finished up APB White Chocolate mask (no backups).  I like it, but I somehow manage to destroy the 40z jar in one use .  I am really heavy handed.  So may repurchase at some point.  Also finished APB Ice Coffee Cowash (1backup).  This stuff is soon thick!  I can't get it out the bottle.  I used to after oil rinse, pre-DC. 

I will say with incorporating oil rinses and applying oil in after my wash, my airdried hair is soft all week. 

Got my Bekura, so all BF stuff is in.  Ordered that Curl Tee towel.  I cannot remember who posted in the what did you buy thread, and she posts in here.  My brain is cloudy cause of this damn cold.  I ordered some other stuff, but I swear I can't remember.  Terrible I know.  I'll post once the package(s) roll in.

I am highly annoyed I missed the MJ sale.  Stupid job keeps me too busy,no time to surf


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@flyygirlll2 @Golden75

I looked at my 8oz jar recently and put it back and grabbed Darcy's Eucalyptus & Mint instead.

And when I talmbout 'consistency changes' this product changed in size, color, scent and performance from the original version.

There was absolutely nothing wrong with the Original.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Golden75 
I'm tellin' ya' G - that Oil Rinsing is the Business!  I Agree.  It works.

Rileypak posted about the Curly Turbie thingy. 

I kept wondering if you got in on that MJ Sale? 

I was lurking at work, and thought by the time I got home, errthang was gone be gone. 

Foolin' with LHCF. Ya'll know how Ya'll do.  Best Sale ever.  Hope I like it. 

I kept going back in that Oyin.  That $6.99 Honey Hemp with Free Shipping kept calling my name.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Golden75

Hope you start feelin' better G!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Missjaxon @curlyhersheygirl

I heard back from Siamese Twist.  You're in the US right Miss J?

She said you must have been an international customer to have shipping upwards of $20.00

I said someone made a Cart and the Shipping was $20.00?

She said the increase would be minimal and she already has a Shipping Plan in place

*We shall see*


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@flyygirlll2 @Golden75

Welp.  Pulled my last Jar of PBN Chocolate Hair Smoothie out to use (and use up). 

No sense in holding on to it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Used up:
x1 Babbasu Oil (no b/ups - won't repurchase)


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@rileypak @Golden75 @flyygirlll2 @Beamodel

What ya'll doin?  Ya'll need to start talkin'!  I need somebody to talk to.  Ya'll don't talk enough for me

So, I'm under the dryer with Eulcence Moisture Recovery.  I'm trying to use this durn thing up, but it keeps re-filling itself.

I guess it's not bad.  Although it gets mixed reviews.  I possibly would actually buy it again, on the cheap.


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair said:


> @flyygirlll2 @Golden75
> 
> Welp.  Pulled my last Jar of PBN Chocolate Hair Smoothie out to use (and use up).
> 
> No sense in holding on to it.



@IDareT'sHair - I just found a jar of PBN chocolate last weekend.  I wish I known it was in there cause it should be in the fridge.  I seriously need to do an inventory.  I'm skipping washing this week.  So I'll pull it out next wash, hopefully it's still good.

@rileypak thanks for mentioning the t-shirt towel!


----------



## flyygirlll2

My Hairveda package will finally be arriving today.


----------



## Golden75

@IDareT'sHair I'll try and talk more .   Let's see.... I want to buy something, but know I shouldn't.  Any good sales going on?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75 said:


> *I just found a jar of PBN chocolate last weekend.  I wish I known it was in there cause it should be in the fridge*.  *I'm skipping washing this week.  So I'll pull it out next wash, hopefully it's still good.*



@Golden75

You know it's discontinued right?

Mine is sealed but has been in the Fridge for a minute.

Don't want no surprises.


----------



## Golden75

@IDareT'sHair Yes.   I looked at the new site, and saw it was no longer available.  Mine is sealed too


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75 said:


> *I'll try and talk more .   Let's see.... I want to buy something, but know I shouldn't.  Any good sales going on?*



@Golden75 
Well, I made up a Monique Natural Hair Boutique Cart, but backed errthang out.  I had some Darcy Cleansing Conditioners in there. 25% and Free Shipping over $25.00.

I want it, but I've been buying so much lately.  I wish AveYou or Curlmart would have a Quick & Durty.

I coulda' got in on the Kj Naturals 50% first 10 customers last night, but couldn't justify it when I had just bought a couple oils. (I wanted more Kj Tingly).

I had the Cart Locked & Loaded with the Fiddy, but backed it out.

I think Imma give one of the Admin's a bottle of ED JBCO.  She does my mail for me and helps me with some formatting issues from time to time and does some light Administrative duties for me on occasion.

She's trying to get her hair together, so I might give her a bottle.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75 said:


> *Yes.   I looked at the new site, and saw it was no longer available.  Mine is sealed too*



@Golden75

I hope we don't open it and be like:  I'm about to open mine in a few. 

I don't think it was a good decision to 'discontinue' some of the things she let go....but hey?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

flyygirlll2 said:


> *My Hairveda package will finally be arriving today.*



@flyygirlll2

Lawd.....Come on Christmas (Slow as Molasses) Love Them!


----------



## flyygirlll2

@IDareT'sHair lol I was planning to wash but I might hold off until tommorow or Monday. 

I did see the MJ sale but I didn't feel like buying anything at that moment  lol. I've only tried their shampoo and conditioner, but that was years ago.

Of course, wouldn't you know it.... I feel like buying something now  smh


----------



## IDareT'sHair

flyygirlll2 said:


> *I did see the MJ sale but I didn't feel like buying anything at that moment  lol. I've only tried their shampoo and conditioner, but that was years ago.*
> 
> *Of course, wouldn't you know it.... I feel like buying something now  smh*


@flyygirlll2

Did you like it?  Or do you remember?

Gurl...doesn't that always happen? 

Right now.....the Spurrrrt ain't in my fangas!  The Spurrrt done left me.

I hope it lasts.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Lemme go crack open this jar of PBN Smoothie and see what's up!

BRB


----------



## rileypak

@IDareT'sHair 
alright sis, I'll try to be a little chattier.

I finished up rinsing about 730 and was detangling and twisting from 8-930. 
Call myself trying to do a holiday style


----------



## Golden75

Ordered 2 Oyin Honey Hemps and 1 Frank Juice.  @IDareT'sHair I hope that PBN is ok, but I guess we will soon find out.  I found a jar of cupacau butter too. I'm tempted to grab something during her BOGO


----------



## IDareT'sHair

IDareT'sHair said:


> *Lemme go crack open this jar of PBN Smoothie and see what's up!*



Perfect! Now I'm mad I opened it.  I can't beweave she discontinued this!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> alright sis, I'll try to be a little chattier.
> 
> I finished up rinsing about 730 and was detangling and twisting from 8-930.
> Call myself trying to do a holiday style



@rileypak

We use to have so much fun in this piece with being "Chattier" (as you said).

We had some fun times over here.  Everybody had something to say about something.

Hope your Holiday Style turns out right.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

flyygirlll2 said:


> *I did see the MJ sale but I didn't feel like buying anything at that moment * lol.



@flyygirlll2  You DO realize I got x2 16oz products for $12.00 with Free Shipping.  I woulda' had to make myself feel like it on that one!

But I do know exactly what you mean.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Golden75
I'm still not understanding how/why she chose to discontinue the items she chose?  

I haven't even looked at her Sale. 

With the exception of the Murumuru Lotion, there is nothing else over there on the new site I want.

I use to like the Brazil Loc Oil (it's gone), the Mango & Tea and the Chocolate Smoothie. (all gone)


----------



## flyygirlll2

@IDareT'sHair  I liked both of them, but not enough for me to repurchase though. 

Everyone keeps talking about the Otin Honey Hemp, is it that good? You know I'd like to find out for  *cough* research purposes


----------



## IDareT'sHair

flyygirlll2 said:


> *Everyone keeps talking about the Otin Honey Hemp, is it that good? You know I'd like to find out for  *cough* research purposes*



@flyygirlll2

For me, it's another "Perfect Co-wash" and the Orange doesn't irritate my Scalp.

I Lurrrves it! 

I use to get a Liter every Winter for Spring/Summer Cowash, but this year I got x4 8oz'ers for $6.99 which came out a bit cheaper.

It definitely would make a good *cough* research project


----------



## flyygirlll2

@IDareT'sHair Girl that deal was fabulous, especially for 16 oz's !  I don't blame you. I should have bought at least one.


----------



## Missjaxon

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Missjaxon @curlyhersheygirl
> 
> I heard back from Siamese Twist.  You're in the US right Miss J?
> 
> She said you must have been an international customer to have shipping upwards of $20.00
> 
> I said someone made a Cart and the Shipping was $20.00?
> 
> She said the increase would be minimal and she already has a Shipping Plan in place
> 
> *We shall see*



@IDareT'sHair 
I'm in Gonzales, Louisiana.


----------



## flyygirlll2

@IDareT'sHair Thanks. I don't really cowash much, but if anything I would use it as a rinse out conditioner if I decide to get it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Missjaxon

I knew you were. 

I haven't responded back (not sure I will) She seems to think it is not going to be that much of an increase.

And I didn't want to get in a back & forth with her on how she do what she do.  It's easier for me to KIM (if need be)

I am waiting on this Sale (between Christmas & New Years) to see what the discount is etc.....before the adjustment if it grabs my interest.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

flyygirlll2 said:


> *Thanks. I don't really cowash much, but if anything I would use it as a rinse out conditioner if I decide to get it.*


@flyygirlll2

It's a very nice product. *cough* should you decide to get it.

And $6.99 and free shipping, you can't even get no Dr. Miracles or Doo Gro for that!

Thanks for the suggestion about a R/O.  I never tried it that way, but definitely will.


----------



## Missjaxon

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Missjaxon
> 
> I knew you were.
> 
> I haven't responded back (not sure I will) She seems to think it is not going to be that much of an increase.
> 
> And I didn't want to get in a back & forth with her on how she do what she do.  It's easier for me to KIM (if need be)
> 
> I am waiting on this Sale (between Christmas & New Years) to see what the discount is etc.....before the adjustment if it grabs my interest.



@IDareT'sHair She "fixed" it. It's $13.10 now.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Missjaxon said:


> It's $13.10 now.




@Missjaxon

That's still too High IMO. 

How is it that HV has Flat Rate for $6.095 and she's shipping out 16oz products coming & going.

Now it might take you a month of Sundays to get your stuff, but her shipping costs are reasonable for those larger sizes.


----------



## flyygirlll2

@Missjaxon wow, that's still high though. I haven't purchased from ST in a while, but the high shipping rate definitely gave me a pause.


----------



## flyygirlll2

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Missjaxon
> 
> That's still too High IMO.
> 
> *How is it that HV has Flat Rate for $6.095 and she's shipping out 16oz products coming & going.*
> 
> Now it might take you a month of Sundays to get your stuff, but her shipping costs are reasonable for those larger sizes.



This! Folks need to get on board with the flat rate shipping. It makes it more convenient IMO.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

flyygirlll2 said:


> wow, that's still high though. I haven't purchased from ST in a while, but the high shipping rate definitely gave me a pause.



@flyygirlll2

I think so too.  So, how is HV (and others able to do what they do)? 

When shipping costs greater or equal to the purchase of another product, I'm Peace-Out.


----------



## Missjaxon

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Missjaxon
> 
> That's still too High IMO.
> 
> How is it that HV has Flat Rate for $6.095 and she's shipping out 16oz products coming & going.
> 
> Now it might take you a month of Sundays to get your stuff, but her shipping costs are reasonable for those larger sizes.



@IDareT'sHair Yes that is still too high for me. But that was her "fix". If I purchase it will probably be the last one. I have no vested interest in the company. And I'm a PJ so I'll find something I like. It's the thrill of the hunt I like. I'm a lover of many committed to none.


----------



## Shay72

Hi everyone. New Year's resolution: try to hang hard with you ladies again.

Look it pays to be a PJ. I barely haul anymore and I'm still not hurting for products. The two vendor's I purchase from are Honey's Handmade and J. Monique Naturals. During sales only. Right now I've been buying my oils from Walgreen's just JBCO (cuz ya'll know my edges like to disappear every now & again ) and almond oil.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72 said:


> *Hi everyone. New Year's resolution: try to hang hard with you ladies again.
> 
> Look it pays to be a PJ. I barely haul anymore and I'm still not hurting for products. The two vendor's I purchase from are Honey's Handmade and J. Monique Naturals. During sales only. Right now I've been buying my oils from Walgreen's just JBCO (cuz ya'll know my edges like to disappear every now & again ) and almond oil.*



@Shay72
Clutches Pearls and Falls Completely O-U-T!
No in Ain't!

I can't beweave you let HV Go?  So, just these x2 Uh?

How's your Hurr doing?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Missjaxon said:


> * I'm a lover of many committed to none.*



@Missjaxon

Well......


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Shay72
Out of 'curiosity' what kind of shipping rates does Honey Handmades and J. Monique have?


----------



## Missjaxon

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Missjaxon
> 
> Well......



@IDareT'sHair I'm like this with products across the board so I don't get too hurt when a formula changes or a product is discontinued. But I know how it sounds


----------



## Shay72

@IDareT'sHair
For Honey's Handmade I buy during sales and generally if you order $40 or more the shipping is free. Now this last time for J Monique's Naturals I didn't buy during a sale. You can get 3 deep conditioners, your choice for like $30 or $45 I can't remember. I will check on that and the shipping.


----------



## Beamodel

@IDareT'sHair 

I'm usually logged in on my phone but not actually on the site. It might appear like I'm online. Because of that. 

Plus my hair is boring now. Thad might be a cause for lack of discussion. 

I will say one thing. I blew out my fair this morning and my relaxed ends tangle to easily. But my natural hair detangles so easy.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Shay72 
You were responsible for puttin' me on to soooo many products and now you've narrowed your game down to two.

I'm proud of you Sis.

You were also responsible for me not keeping a bunch of stuff open at the same time.  And I'm always grateful for that.


----------



## Shay72

Shay72 said:


> @IDareT'sHair
> For Honey's Handmade I buy during sales and generally if you order $40 or more the shipping is free. Now this last time for J Monique's Naturals I didn't buy during a sale. You can get 3 deep conditioners, your choice for like $30 or $45 I can't remember. I will check on that and the shipping.


@IDareT'sHair 
I forgot J Monique is closed until the new year.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel said:


> *I will say one thing. I blew out my fair this morning and my relaxed ends tangle to easily. But my natural hair detangles so easy.*



@Beamodel

This right here is interesting......


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72 said:


> *I forgot J Monique is closed until the new year*.



@Shay72

Yeah, she just had like a Fiddy% off Sale.

I looked around in there, but didn't pull da' trigga'.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Shay72
> You were responsible for puttin' me on to soooo many products and now you've narrowed your game down to two.
> 
> I'm proud of you Sis.
> 
> You were also responsible for me not keeping a bunch of stuff open at the same time.  And I'm always grateful for that.



@Shay72


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Missjaxon said:


> *I'm like this with products across the board so I don't get too hurt when a formula changes or a product is discontinued. But I know how it sounds *



@Missjaxon

Yep.  That's How it Sounds

I guess it's best to stay uncommitted, especially with the Natural Handmades.

Them folks will flip the script on you in a minute.

Salon Brands don't seem to change as often.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I'm Miffed that Sweet Nature By Eddie went out like that.

I'm loving her Keratin Crème Leave-In and now she's discontinued her line.

That's a low down, durty, rotten shame.

Had I known she was goin' out like that, I would have Stockpiled a bunch of stuff.


----------



## rileypak

Alright which one (or  many) of you cleaned out Hattache of their PBN stock?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@rileypak 
I haven't been back in Hattache since BF. 

Maybe Amazon Rain (or whoever) requested that they no longer sell the remaining inventory.

You know summa' 'dem folks be doin' that mess.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Speaking of Shipping Rates: that's pretty much why I had to let BRB go too. 

And folks said she changed the formulations after she changed to the newer labels.

But for me, it was the spike in Shipping.


----------



## Shay72

I guess people are waiting til the last week of Dec to start the 2016 challenges? I don't see many.


----------



## rileypak

@IDareT'sHair 
I already know the holiday style won't come out like I envisioned before I started styling. All these mini twists will be staying in now. No puffy fauxhawk for me lol.

I will abandon a cart so fast if that shipping is super outrageous.


----------



## Beamodel

WAIT A MINUTE.....

I have a celebration. Today marks my 1 year post anniversary


----------



## Shay72

You're welcome @IDareT'sHair.  The only reason I branched out beyond Honey's Handmade is I needed more protein in my life. Also when I started my last job I was getting a lot of compliments on my hair. Getting a lot of questions. So I took a look at my hair and realized them curls were popping! Better than they ever had and it was all Honey Handmade.


----------



## MileHighDiva

Beamodel said:


> WAIT A MINUTE.....
> 
> I have a celebration. Today marks my 1 year post anniversary


----------



## MileHighDiva

I just ordered two of the old label Oyin Honey Hemps for DS.  

Great deal!


----------



## Beamodel

@MileHighDiva 

Lol, thanks Hun...


----------



## flyygirlll2

@Beamodel  Congrats on making it to 1 year post! 

mg shedding is ridiculous and I'm seeing little broken hairs the shedding might be contributed to my stress level unfortunately.  I have some Nuetral Protein Filler and Olaplex #3 that I've had for a while. I'm trying to decide what to use.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72 said:


> *I guess people are waiting til the last week of Dec to start the 2016 challenges? I don't see many.*



@Shay72

I am going to post my 2016 Challenges when I have some time off work (last week in December).

I'll have them up before 12/31 though.

Oh Shay, guess what, I'm almost 15 months Post!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel said:


> *WAIT A MINUTE.....
> 
> I have a celebration. Today marks my 1 year post anniversary*



@Beamodel

YAY!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> @IDareT'sHair
> *I already know the holiday style won't come out like I envisioned before I started styling. All these mini twists will be staying in now. No puffy fauxhawk for me lol.
> I will abandon a cart so fast if that shipping is super outrageous.*



@rileypak

At least you got some practice in. 

Yeah, I ain't paying for no shipping that costs as much (if not more) than another product item.


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Golden75
> I'm still not understanding how/why she chose to discontinue the items she chose?
> 
> I haven't even looked at her Sale.
> 
> With the exception of the Murumuru Lotion, there is nothing else over there on the new site I want.
> 
> I use to like the Brazil Loc Oil (it's gone), the Mango & Tea and the Chocolate Smoothie. (all gone)



@IDareT'sHair After I said I'd talk more the site wouldn't load so I went to sleep!  I loved the Brazil loc oil.  I need to look in the back of my stash & see if I find one.  Hope I do. Ummm @Shay72 got me ready to get some Honey stuff


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Golden75

I wondered what happened to you?

Lately, I've been feeling like I'm doing all the talking, so I've been logging off early...

That's why I've been in other threads.  Looking for some 'livelier' posters.


----------



## Beamodel

Thank you at @IDareT'sHair & @flyygirlll2 

@flyygirlll2 I like your new Avi pic


----------



## flyygirlll2

@Beamodel Thanks Hun. Making it 1 year post is no easy feat, but you did it!


----------



## divachyk

CONGRATS @Beamodel, treat yourself to something moisturizing -- I'm thinking a good DCner.

I like your avi too @flyygirlll2


----------



## Beamodel

@divachyk thanks Hun. I used sitrinillah today. 

By the way, I like your new Avi pic too. Y'all girls are just "making it werk"


----------



## divachyk

Beamodel said:


> @divachyk thanks Hun. I used sitrinillah today.
> 
> By the way, I like your new Avi pic too. Y'all girls are just "making it werk"



Lol, thank you doll!!! @Beamodel. I need to pull out Sitri too.


----------



## flyygirlll2

Thanks @divachyk I like your avi too


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@divachyk @flyygirlll2

Gone Ladies! Ya'll both got it on Fleek!


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

@IDareT'sHair  Hey sis. The mall was crazy yesterday


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

@Beamodel  WOW 1 year post congrats.


----------



## Beamodel

curlyhersheygirl said:


> @Beamodel  WOW 1 year post congrats.



Thank you hunni


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Don't Sleep on:
Bel Nouvo's Avocado & Shea Hair Milk


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

@IDareT'sHair Hey sis


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl

Did you get errthang finished up yesterday at the Mall?


----------



## rileypak

Good morning everyone! 
My Hattache order shipped. I forgot I purchased two unscented Sapote Hair Lotions


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl

Have you tried BN's Avocado & Shea?  I think the Kurl-Kidz might like this.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@rileypak 
Mernin' Lady!

You got me wanting to make another Hattache purchase (for more BN Avocado & Shea Healthy Hair Milk). 

This one could possibly replace a few other milks I have in my stash.  It's delightful.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> 
> Did you get errthang finished up yesterday at the Mall?



@IDareT'sHair  I did. That was a task though.




IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> 
> Have you tried BN's Avocado & Shea?  I think the Kurl-Kidz might like this.


We're trying it out today actually . I'll report back.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Is Hattache having a sale?


----------



## rileypak

@curlyhersheygirl 
No...I just started hunting for Sapote Hair Lotion when I remembered how much I liked it


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *I did. That was a task though.  We're trying it out today actually . I'll report back.*



@curlyhersheygirl

I went Friday after work and got "traumatized" Folks was driving Crazy and Parking was a Hotmess.

See....Great Minds think alike.  Let me know what they think about the Hair Milk. 

It's perfect for me.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

@rileypak O OK. I know how that is lol


----------



## rileypak

@IDareT'sHair 
Now why you come up in here singing about that durn hair milk? 
I'm on sites looking at it now


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> *No...I just started hunting for Sapote Hair Lotion when I remembered how much I liked it *



@rileypak

That was good you were able to get it. 

Sometimes, folks take the originals off the shelves by directions of that particular vendor.

I liked them both.  The Sapote Lotion and the Murumuru one.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

@IDareT'sHair OMG folks have no manners and act a fool.  The kast straw for me was this guy just cut infront of meat the checkout. When I said something he said he just had one thing and I had a cart. Thankfully the cashier told him to go to the back of the line so he decided not to get whatever it was. Had he just asked I would have let him go before me, but he was just so rude.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> *Now why you come up in here singing about that durn hair milk?
> I'm on sites looking at it now*



@rileypak 
Sorry Gurl, but it's thebomb.com.edu.biz.gov  I picked this up this past Summer and just got around to trying it out.

Can't wait to hear what say the Kurl-Family @curlyhersheygirl


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

rileypak said:


> @IDareT'sHair
> Now why you come up in here singing about that durn hair milk?
> *I'm on sites looking at it now*


LOL same here


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *OMG folks have no manners and act a fool.  The kast straw for me was this guy just cut infront of meat the checkout. When I said something he said he just had one thing and I had a cart. Thankfully the cashier told him to go to the back of the line so he decided not to get whatever it was. Had he just asked I would have let him go before me, but he was just so rude.*



@curlyhersheygirl

I just heard something on TV saying:_ "Christmas Time is the time of the year where folks are so nice and kind and peaceful" _

Well...I ain't seen none of that. 

It seems to me, folks are more rude, nasty, short-tempered and aggressive this time of year.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak
> Sorry Gurl, but it's thebomb.com.edu.biz.gov  I picked this up this past Summer and just got around to trying it out.
> 
> Can't wait to hear what say the Kurl-Family @curlyhersheygirl


@IDareT'sHair  Earlier I thought you were talking about the BN butter lol That's what we're trying today. I dont have that hair lotion, may pick some up though


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> 
> I just heard something on TV saying:_ "Christmas Time is the time of the year where folks are so nice and kind and peaceful" _
> 
> Well...I ain't seen none of that.
> 
> It seems to me, folks are more rude, nasty, short-tempered and aggressive this time of year.


@IDareT'sHair That's been my experience as well. I get no love from strangers during this time of year.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl

What did you think about the consistency and the scent of the Avocado & Shea Healthy Hair Milk?

I knew it had gotten GREAT reviews on YT, but I don't hear many folks talmbout it.

That's why I don't want ya'll to sleep on this one.

I wish we could get some kind of Sale going somewhere. 

I know P&T said they might have a Sale in December, but haven't so far?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *Earlier I thought you were talking about the BN butter lol That's what we're trying today. I dont have that hair lotion, may pick some up though *



@curlyhersheygirl

Okay.  I see.  Next time you "haul" or mini-haul, go someplace where you can pick this up.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

@IDareT'sHair Since you're raving about it, it's on my list of stuff to get. Hopefully someone will have a sale.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *That's been my experience as well. I get no love from strangers during this time of year.*



@curlyhersheygirl

The only thing I have left to do, is pick up a couple things from the Grocery.

I got called into work on a couple days this week & next.  So my beautiful, uninterrupted time off, has hit a huge snag.

And I was looking so forward into have this time off as I do every year.

It sucks, but I'm tryna' deal with it mentally.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *Since you're raving about it, it's on my list of stuff to get. Hopefully someone will have a sale.*



@curlyhersheygirl

Yup.  You gotta get it Curly.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> 
> The only thing I have left to do, is pick up a couple things from the Grocery.
> 
> I got called into work on a couple days this week & next.  So my beautiful, uninterrupted time off, has hit a huge snag.
> 
> And I was looking so forward into have this time off as I do every year.
> 
> It sucks, but I'm tryna' deal with it mentally.


@IDareT'sHair 
The grocery is the last stop I have to make as well. 
The same thing happened to DH. Someone dropped the ball with the big project they're working on so he has to go in and get it straightened out. I'll try to keep you diverted with wonderful chats about hair stuff lol


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

@IDareT'sHair Keep an eye out for a LRC sale as well. You have to get that shake and go. It's a lovely LI


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *Keep an eye out for a LRC sale as well. You have to get that shake and go. It's a lovely LI*



@curlyhersheygirl

It's a Deal!


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

@IDareT'sHair  My Miss Jessie's was just delivered


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *The grocery is the last stop I have to make as well.
> The same thing happened to DH. Someone dropped the ball with the big project they're working on so he has to go in and get it straightened out. I'll try to keep you diverted with wonderful chats about hair stuff lol*



@curlyhersheygirl

Lawd Curly Thank you Gurl.  ........

Geezus....I was gettin' Cottonmouth doing all the talking by myself.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *My Miss Jessie's was just delivered*



@curlyhersheygirl

Say What Nah?

Runs to Door to Look Outside!.....


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@flyygirlll2

You've tried the BN Avocado & Shea Hair Milk haven't you?


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

@IDareT'sHair I was shocked. DH just walked in and said the UPS guy gave it to him.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl

Mine is still in MA (Chelmsford).

Probably ended up at Yo' House.Don't let them Kurl-Kidz get in my Super Sweetback.


----------



## flyygirlll2

@IDareT'sHair No, I haven't tried it but now that you've mentioned it though...  
I'm going to need a sale though


----------



## IDareT'sHair

flyygirlll2 said:


> *No, I haven't tried it but now that you've mentioned it though...
> I'm going to need a sale though*



@flyygirlll2 
Maybe I was thinking the Coco Castor Nectar?  I've loved everything I've tried from BN.

Yeah, I hope we can get in 1 more good Sale before the New Year.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> 
> Mine is still in MA (Chelmsford).
> 
> Probably ended up at Yo' House.Don't let them Kurl-Kidz get in my Super Sweetback.


@IDareT'sHair I think so lol. I'll try to keep them away from it, no guarantee though


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl

Curly, we need to get in another good Sale before the end of the Year. 

Although nothing or no one is going to be able to top Miss Jessie's.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *I think so lol. I'll try to keep them away from it, no guarantee though *



@curlyhersheygirl

Mine says it won't get here until Tuesday.  They got 50-11 other ones to choose from.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl

Hopefully, we'll get our Oyin soon too.


----------



## Golden75

A nice surprise... UPS delivered my package from the body shop today.  BodY stuff and got their banana conditioner.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Golden75

That's Great!  All these Sunday Deliveries


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Golden75
> 
> That's Great!  All these Sunday Deliveries



@IDareT'sHair yea, nice surprise.  I went out the back door to head to the grocery store & gas up.  Looked at the front and it was just chilling.  Waiting.  I fell in love with body shop Satsuma scent and had to have it. 

I want a good sale before I close out 2015 too.  I am really, really shopping my stash 2016.  I'm almost tempted to at least grab the MJ while they having a sale.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> 
> Curly, we need to get in another good Sale before the end of the Year.
> 
> Although nothing or no one is going to be able to top Miss Jessie's.


@IDareT'sHair I don't think so either. Hopefully they'll make it interesting enough to tempt us.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Golden75 
Are you going to take Inventory?  I am still 'undecided"


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

@Golden75 Too bad you didn't get in on that 75% off sale. That was epic


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

I'm not taking inventory. My last attempt scarred me lol


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75 said:


> *yea, nice surprise.  I went out the back door to head to the grocery store & gas up.  Looked at the front and it was just chilling.  Waiting.  I fell in love with body shop Satsuma scent and had to have it.
> 
> I want a good sale before I close out 2015 too.  I am really, really shopping my stash 2016.  I'm almost tempted to at least grab the MJ while they having a sale.*



@Golden75

I was burning their Satsuma scent in my Home.  Also, Tobacco Flower, and a couple others.

Gurl.....That 75% Was a No-Brainer for Me!  I didn't think twice about that one.


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Golden75
> Are you going to take Inventory?  I am still 'undecided"



@IDareT'sHair I dunno if I really want to look.  But I need to see what needs to move to the fridge.  So at some point I have to.

@curlyhersheygirl  I was ticked off missing that sale.  i just don't get the chance to log on at work, and get home so late, I don't get to in the evening most days.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *I'm not taking inventory. My last attempt scarred me lol*



@curlyhersheygirl Me Too Curly and it's time consuming.


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Golden75
> 
> I was burning their Satsuma scent in my Home.  Also, Tobacco Flower, and a couple others.
> 
> Gurl.....That 75% Was a No-Brainer for Me!  I didn't think twice about that one.



I didn't even check for home scents... I may have to check before their sale is over.  Just found out they're not in the mall near my job anymore. So I have to order online.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

@Golden75 I understand. Those time limit sales are an added challenge. Is their bogo sale still on?


----------



## Golden75

curlyhersheygirl said:


> @Golden75 I understand. Those time limit sales are an added challenge. Is their bogo sale still on?



@curlyherseygirl Yes I think the BOGO is until 12/24.

About to test out the CD combing creme.  It says to use on wet hair, but my hair is dry, so hopefully this ends well.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75 said:


> *I didn't even check for home scents... I may have to check before their sale is over*.  Just found out they're not in the mall near my job anymore. So I have to order online.



@Golden75 
I've been buying their home fragrance oils (on-line) for years.  They are very nice.

B&BW stopped selling them.  I use to get them from both.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Golden75

Looked on my Front Porch.  Nada.


----------



## Golden75

Imma haul some cd combing creme. It melted these tangles like a hot knife through butta!  Let me see what % she offering this week


----------



## flyygirlll2

@IDareT'sHair I love the BN Coco Castor Nectar. I only have a tiny bit left in the bottle. I'm having package withdrawal  even though I know full and well I don't need a damn thing lol.


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Golden75
> 
> Looked on my Front Porch.  Nada.


Lol sorry @IDareT'sHair hopefully stuff will roll in tomorrow.  I felt the way you did Friday & Yesterday.  Think that's why I was hitting paynah, both days


----------



## Golden75

flyygirlll2 said:


> @IDareT'sHair I love the BN Coco Castor Nectar. I only have a tiny bit left in the bottle. I'm having package withdrawal  even though I know full and well I don't need a damn thing lol.


I really think that's what's happening to me too.  Package withdrawal.  Imma be shaking in 2016.  Maybe I'll subscribe to a monthly box to keep me sane


----------



## flyygirlll2

@Golden75 Melting tangles you say?  You're speaking my kind of language. I believe CD is having 30% and overnight shipping for free to get it before Christmas.  I'll double check.


----------



## flyygirlll2

@Golden75 I checked and yes, the CD sale is still on 

Yeah  I am sitting here like a feind smh... Needing that package hit one more time


----------



## Golden75

flyygirlll2 said:


> @Golden75 I checked and yes, the CD sale is still on
> 
> Yeah  I am sitting here like a feind smh... Needing that package hit one more time


@flyygirlll2 Thank you!  Hmmm I'm wondering... 30 & free overnight is good, but I may try and hold out for a bigger percentage seeing how I want a few things .  Imma make a cart. 
 I spritzed my hair with water, since it said use on wet hair and a youtuber said damp, applied, raked and strands seemed to just separate.  Sheds slid right out.  Since I'm attempting a finger-combing life, this will def help.


----------



## Golden75

CD prices look high.  I know the monoi line is pricey, but it looks like it bumped up a few bucks


----------



## flyygirlll2

@Golden75 Yeah, not sure what's going on with these prices. I finger comb a majority of the time. I only use a comb during wash day. I really liked the Monoi Repair leave in and the split end serum. My hair didn't care for the Monoi Masque, so I gave it to a freind. 

Idk if I'll bite the bullet yet, the only things I'd buy is the Monoi Repair leave in and that combing product you referred to. I honestly bought the leave in for new and cheap on Ebay last time, so if anything I'll check on there and compare.


----------



## Shay72

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Shay72
> 
> I am going to post my 2016 Challenges when I have some time off work (last week in December).
> 
> I'll have them up before 12/31 though.
> 
> *Oh Shay, guess what, I'm almost 15 months Post!*


After I posted the statement, I went out and looked and realized a lot of ya'll run the challenges!

What?! Are you transitioning? 
Mama Shay is 21 months post under the care of her hair dresser. What's funny is her hair dresser makes sure she takes update pics so my mama can send them to me.


----------



## Shay72

@Golden75 
The shipping time has improved significantly! She has been working with USPS to try to work things out. If I remember correctly she doesn't drop off. They pick up from her.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

flyygirlll2 said:


> *I'm having package withdrawal  even though I know full and well I don't need a damn thing lol*.


@flyygirlll2

That is a for real serious illness


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72 said:


> *What?! Are you transitioning?
> Mama Shay is 21 months post under the care of her hair dresser. What's funny is her hair dresser makes sure she takes update pics so my mama can send them to me*.



@Shay72

I 'guess' I am.

Great News about Mama Shay!  She is almost 2 years Post!  WOW!   I can't wait until I get there. 

Is she a straight-haired natural or twist out or what?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75 said:


> Imma haul some cd combing creme. *It melted these tangles like a hot knife through butta! * Let me see what % she offering this week



@Golden75

Interesting.  Not a huge CD Fan.  But Imma need to go look at that because of (bolded)


----------



## Shay72

Look maybe I should go unlock my porch doors since ya'll getting deliveries? I keep them locked on Sundays. Folks like to pop up on your door step round here. I just look out through the shades and don't open my door but still. I'm not expecting hair products but some other stuff.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Shay72 
Yeah, there have been quite a few Sunday deliveries.


----------



## Shay72

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Shay72
> 
> I 'guess' I am.
> 
> Great News about Mama Shay!  She is almost 2 years Post!  WOW!   I can't wait until I get there.
> 
> Is she a straight-haired natural or twist out or what?


Good for you . Straight-haired. Roller set or flat iron. My mom has always roller set her hair so it hasn't been hard. You can't even tell she's transitioning. How about you?


----------



## Golden75

I think I may just get the combing creme and wait to see if I want anything else. I'm willing to try some CD stuff since she dang near give it away every week.

@flyygirlll2 I never noticed the monoi leave in.  I was looking at the mask and poo since @divachyk likes those 2 products.  I could grab some more BV smooves.  Let me just get the combing cremes and KIM.

ETA: I guess the 30% is off certain items or sets.  Discount is not coming off.  I'll grab from Target or when she has a discount off all items.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72 said:


> *Good for you . Straight-haired. Roller set or flat iron. My mom has always roller set her hair so it hasn't been hard. You can't even tell she's transitioning. How about you?*


@Shay72
I'm wiggin' it now, but plan to be a straight haired natural at some point. 

I wish I knew how to rollerset.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75 said:


> *I think I may just get the combing creme and wait to see if I want anything else*.  *Let me just get the combing cremes and KIM*.



@Golden75

Do you have to spend $25.00 to get 30%?


----------



## flyygirlll2

@Golden75 The Monoi Repair leave in was recommended by Komaza when I had the analysis done. Although I really liked it, it's not necessarily something I feel I "need" to have. I do have other protein leave in's that work just as well. Oh, well if it's only 30% off just certain products, then I won't even bother. I'll wait for another sale or something.

@IDareT'sHair I think it's $25 to get the free overnight shipping.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@flyygirlll2

Thank you


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Golden75
> 
> Do you have to spend $25.00 to get 30%?


@IDareT'sHair My cart was at $40.  I was gonna grab 4.  It says select items qualify for the 30%.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Golden75

Imma pass and wait on something else.  I should go back to Monique's Natural Hair Boutique

I could get the  Combing Crème from Target and not hafta' worry about spending $25.00.


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Golden75
> 
> Imma pass and wait on something else.  I should go back to Monique's Natural Hair Boutique
> 
> I could get the  Combing Crème from Target and not hafta' worry about spending $25.00.


@IDareT'sHair right, I'll just grab from Target. 

Well my hair was not trying to be put up in no style.  I think she wants to be free!  But I have no time to deal with "loose" hair.  I mean 3 roll tucks, failed.  2 tries at flat twists, failed. 2 tries at bunning and I finally won the last try. Took a dayum hour.  She was def fighting me tonight!


----------



## rileypak

My Oyin from Target should be delivered today.
Finally received a shipping notice for my curly tee towel. No movement on my Sapote Hair Lotion. I hope it's the PBN version and not that Amazon stuff. 
My hair has been loving my water rinse and M&S routine I've been doing the past 3 or 4 weeks now. Hopefully I can keep it up.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

@IDareT'sHair  The BN butter is a hit. Thanks for suggesting it.

All the rec's I received from the ladies in this thread this year were hits


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl  That's great news Ms. Curl-Swirl.  Next time you gotta get BN's Avocado & Shea.

Guess what?  I got tracking info for *cough* all x3 Oyin orders.  Hopefully, Oyin & Miss Jessie's will be here soon.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl

I do wanna pick up LRC "Shake & Go" next LRC Sale. 

I made a 'mock cart' yesterday and Shipping was $8.00, so I said I'd wait for a Sale.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl  That's great news Ms. Curl-Swirl.  Next time you gotta get BN's Avocado & Shea.
> 
> Guess what?  I got tracking info for *cough* all x3 Oyin orders.  Hopefully, Oyin & Miss Jessie's will be here soon.



@IDareT'sHair  Nice. I didn't receive a shipping notice for my oyin order yet.




IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> 
> I do wanna pick up LRC "Shake & Go" next LRC Sale.
> 
> I made a 'mock cart' yesterday and Shipping was $8.00, so I said I'd wait for a Sale.


Yeah wait for a sale.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl

And it wouldn't ship until sometime after January 6th. 

It's always good to do a "mock cart" errr once & a while to check thangs out.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

@IDareT'sHair  Yup, mock carts are a great help.
I really want to buy something but don't know what and I want a sale 
I'm getting all these emails from various companies and nothing is enticing me lol.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl

I know you all are almost close to finishing up some stuff?  I am. 

The name of the game is to "Get Dem Numbas Down"


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *I really want to buy something but don't know what and I want a sale *



@curlyhersheygirl

Me Too Curly!  I need 1 Mo' this side of '15.  1 Mo Good One!


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

@IDareT'sHair Yes I have a few things that are just about done. Hopefully by the end of this week.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl

Probably won't get Miss Jessie's or Oyin Handmade today.  I may get another bottle of Hair Dew before 12/31.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *Yes I have a few things that are just about done. Hopefully by the end of this week.*



@curlyhersheygirl

So Do I. 

I want to start 2016 when a bunch of _"opens"_ finished up.


----------



## Golden75

Got shipping notices for Oyin & Curly Tee Towel


----------



## flyygirlll2

@Beamodel @rileypak @IDareT'sHair @Froreal3  So Komaza responded in regards to the Protein Strengthener. Here's the response: 

thank you for your inquiry the discoloration comes from the Keratin and the fragrance oil. The shelf life is 3 years. 
Our products do not sit on our shelves more than month. So you know the products are from new batches.


Well at least I know now. The bottle I had is in the fridge anyway.  Today I ended up using Nuetral Protein Filler mixed with Babyface Pure Protein ( has collagen) and the results so far is pretty good.


----------



## rileypak

flyygirlll2 said:


> @Beamodel @rileypak @IDareT'sHair @Froreal3  So Komaza responded in regards to the Protein Strengthener. Here's the response:
> 
> thank you for your inquiry the discoloration comes from the Keratin and the fragrance oil. The shelf life is 3 years.
> Our products do not sit on our shelves more than month. So you know the products are from new batches.
> 
> 
> Well at least I know now. The bottle I had is in the fridge anyway.  Today I ended up using Nuetral Protein Filler mixed with Babyface Pure Protein ( has collagen) and the results so far is pretty good.



Good to know. I'm still in love with other protein treatments over the Komaza one but yeah good to know. 

And if that fragrance oil is what makes it smell horrible after some time has passed...yeah they need to switch. I won't say what mine smelled like when I was going to use it but uhhh yeah it wasn't going anywhere near my head.


----------



## rileypak

My Oyin Hair Dew arrived!

I'll try it some time next month to see if I like it. I'm too in love with Sapote Hair Lotion to switch right now.


----------



## Froreal3

rileypak said:


> Good to know. I'm still in love with other protein treatments over the Komaza one but yeah good to know.
> 
> And if that fragrance oil is what makes it smell horrible after some time has passed...yeah they need to switch. I won't say what mine smelled like when I was going to use it but uhhh yeah it wasn't going anywhere near my head.


Shelf life is 3 years? Mine smelled bad after sitting unrefrigerated for several months.  Now I tend to use them up quick or leave in the fridge.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@flyygirlll2

Interesting reply.  Thanks for sharing.  Glad you had good results with Neutral Protein Filler.


----------



## Beamodel

My bel nouvo moisture quench butter arrived today. It's thick, kinda pasty like. I put a small dab on the front of my hair. I'll see if my hair likes this. 

The vanilla scent is very light. Almost non existent.


----------



## Brownie518

Beamodel said:


> My bel nouvo moisture quench butter arrived today. It's thick, kinda pasty like. I put a small dab on the front of my hair. I'll see if my hair likes this.
> 
> The vanilla scent is very light. Almost non existent.


@Beamodel

Hey B. I got the Sweet potato and the Red Velvet and they are strong smelling. good enough to eat


----------



## Beamodel

@Brownie518 

Awe man... I wish. Well I guess as long as it performs I should be happy, right. Lol.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel said:


> My bel nouvo moisture quench butter arrived today.
> *It's thick, kinda pasty like. I put a small dab on the front of my hair. I'll see if my hair likes this.
> *
> The vanilla scent is very light. Almost non existent.



@Beamodel

That's too bad.  I hope you can use it? 

It's exactly what I was looking for.  A dense, wet butter.  Smells Amazing.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Beamodel
> 
> That's too bad.  I hope you can use it?
> 
> It's exactly what I was looking for.  A dense, wet butter.  Smells Amazing.



Ok I used it, applied it very lightly. I must say that I like it. It weighs my hair down slightly but overall it's a keeper. 

I'm surprised bc none of his other products work for my hair besides his DC and I hadn't used that in almost a year.


----------



## Shay72

Oh yeah I forgot I use Oyin's Juices & Berries for a leave in. I love a liquid leave in. It's almost out but I have some Claudie's Hair Tea Spritz I can use after that. The benefits of being a PJ. I do need to lock down a liquid leave in.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Shay72 
Oyin is having free shipping until the 31st.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I got ALOT  of things today!  YAY! 

I need to open them and report back.  My AveYou came, my 1st Piping Rock order came = Oils: Flaxseed, Wheat Germ and my Biotin 10,000 mcg. came.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl

My x4 Super Sweetbacks Arrived today!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My 16oz Hair Dew came today.  Still waiting on:
x1 Burnt Sugar Pomade
x2 8oz Honey Hemps


----------



## Golden75

@IDareT'sHair I guess you can say today was a good day!

I got nothing


----------



## Beamodel

I was tripping... I smell the scent now in my bel nouvo vanilla quench moisture butter.

I know you can apply this to your body too so I applied it to my hands. I prefer APB honey soy lotion on my hands though. Incredible soft skin exuding moisture 

I like this butter/cream for my hair. I'm torn between this and soultaniclas I can't believe it's knot cocoa. 

My boo thang butter is still Jakeala Parfait...


----------



## Shay72

Honeyhandmade Sale
40% off, free shipping
Code: HOLIDAYCHEER


----------



## Shay72

I tried to order but once I paid in paypal and went back to the site it just said "secure checkout". Nothing else. WTF? Sign I shouldn't order. Moving on. I will keep checking my paypal to see if anything changes.


----------



## divachyk

Hello Ladies! Been lurking and finally caught up on the convos.
- I want to buy something! Got some Ulta points expiring so I will grab a few items...likely makeup though. Hush @Golden75 don't say a word.
- Always wanted to try TGIN but never have...I need to be on the lookout for future sales.
- TY for the awesome overview of KV Caramel & Creame Brulee @flyygirlll2. I'm interested!
- @rileypak, I have products in the garage (dorm size fridge), bathroom cabinets (yes, cabinets with a "s"), closets (with an "s") and on the bathroom floor. To update my very outdated inventory would take forever.
- @Missjaxon @Beamodel, where is the natural BSS located? I may be in town next month for my birthday! Turn up time @IDareT'sHair


----------



## Missjaxon

divachyk said:


> Hello Ladies! Been lurking and finally caught up on the convos.
> - I want to buy something! Got some Ulta points expiring so I will grab a few items...likely makeup though. Hush @Golden75 don't say a word.
> - Always wanted to try TGIN but never have...I need to be on the lookout for future sales.
> - TY for the awesome overview of KV Caramel & Creame Brulee @flyygirlll2. I'm interested!
> - @rileypak, I have products in the garage (dorm size fridge), bathroom cabinets (yes, cabinets with a "s"), closets (with an "s") and on the bathroom floor. To update my very outdated inventory would take forever.
> - @Missjaxon @Beamodel, where is the natural BSS located? I may be in town next month for my birthday! Turn up time @IDareT'sHair



@divachyk Naturally Me Hair Store 3535 S Sherwood Forest Blvd #142, Baton Rouge, LA 70816


----------



## IDareT'sHair

divachyk said:


> *Turn up time *



@divachyk

Shole is Lady!

I agree about taking inventory.  It would be a daunting task.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Thinking about snatching up another 16.9 oz Hair Dew while the Free Shipping is going on.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@rileypak

I'm liking this OBIA DC'er a little more each time I use it. 

I've come to terms with the scent too.  It isn't as worrisome as SM's Anti-Breakage.  That one was a deal breaker for me.  Yuk.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75 said:


> I guess you can say today was a good day!  *I got nothing*



@Golden75

I know the feelin' G.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Used up: x1 Chocolate Cleansing Conditioner Siamese Twists no back ups.  Want to repurchase though.

Wish the 25% was 35%.


----------



## Shay72

Shay72 said:


> I tried to order but once I paid in paypal and went back to the site it just said "secure checkout". Nothing else. WTF? Sign I shouldn't order. Moving on. I will keep checking my paypal to see if anything changes.


They say the website is fixed.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Shay72

Are you getting anything?  Last time I ordered from her, both my orders never arrived and were sent back to her (for some reason).  Was fully refunded via PayPal.

After that, I've never tried it again.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@divachyk

Do you think you'll get anything else before 12/31?  I think I'll get another Hair Dew.


----------



## divachyk

@IDareT'sHair not to mention it would get outdated just as quickly. I was foolish enough to catalog my polish stash and let's just say it was outdated soon thereafter. I'll just stick with visual inventory.


----------



## divachyk

TY @Missjaxon


----------



## IDareT'sHair

divachyk said:


> *not to mention it would get outdated just as quickly. I was foolish enough to catalog my polish stash and let's just say it was outdated soon thereafter. I'll just stick with visual inventory*.



@divachyk

That's what I do.  (Visual Inventory).  I eyeball everything. 

And surprisingly, I'm good at knowing what I got and how many.

And Gurl....that is so true.  Before I could get it all down, it would be totally obsolete.


----------



## divachyk

I'm bad about forgetting what I have so I end up with duplicates. @IDareT'sHair I may take a few photos and keep that stored in my phone...that should work.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

IDareT'sHair said:


> @divachyk
> 
> *Do you think you'll get anything else before 12/31?*  I think I'll get another Hair Dew.



@divachyk


----------



## IDareT'sHair

divachyk said:


> *I'm bad about forgetting what I have so I end up with duplicates.* I may take a few photos and keep that stored in my phone...that should work.



@divachyk

I intentionally get duplicates!

I always want a back up to the back up (that's my problem)


----------



## divachyk

divachyk said:


> I'm bad about forgetting what I have so I end up with duplicates. @IDareT'sHair I may take a few photos and keep that stored in my phone...that should work.



@IDareT'sHair, I def might bite on something but what, I don't know. If I had to guess, it would be BN Sweet P and Red V...but then again, I want that Felicia brush. What's your final thoughts on that?

You still like your Felicia brush @rileypak @MileHighDiva @flyygirlll2 and others....


----------



## flyygirlll2

@divachyk I still haven't tried it. I keep forgetting to use it   Lol. I think I'm just so used to using a comb and finger detangling.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@divachyk  That Brush is interesting.  I haven't fully made up my mind.  Will try it again in a few.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@divachyk  That BN is a good winter choice.   I'd like to get another bottle of the Avocado & Shea


----------



## MileHighDiva

@divachyk, I haven't used it yet.  

I plan on taking it for a whirl on my next wash day.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

flyygirlll2 said:


> *I still haven't tried it. I keep forgetting to use it *  Lol. I think I'm just so used to using a comb and finger detangling.


@flyygirlll2

I am going to try it again today.


----------



## divachyk

IDareT'sHair said:


> @divachyk  That BN is a good winter choice.   I'd like to get another bottle of the Avocado & Shea



How are you using the Avocado & Shea @IDareT'sHair? I have it but have yet to use it


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@divachyk

As a Refresher/Moisturizer (so far on dry hair). To soften & refresh.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My very brief impression of the Felicia Leatherwood:

Does it Detangle? = YES
Do you Have to Be Careful with it? = YES

The Sturdiness of it, it feels like something you have to be very careful with.

No ripping through the hair with it.  The teef also kinda bother me a little bit.

Last time I used it I had gone through my hair with my Jilbere Shower Comb.

Today, I went straight for the FL.  Will try it again on Saturday.

I know Ms. Bajandoc86 had it used on her at Reneice's shop and Reneice is a proponent of this tool.

So, I guess I'm still undecided?

I really need someone else to try it.  @flyygirlll2 @divachyk @MileHighDiva @rileypak


----------



## IDareT'sHair

UPS says both Oyin deliveries have been made.  I need to look outside.

I think Imma do x1 more Oyin Cart. 

After all, I do want to try the Whipped Pudding.  So, I might as well.

And the Honey Hemp is still $6.99 and it just wouldn't 'feel right' not grabbing a couple more of those off the shelf.


----------



## Shay72

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Shay72
> 
> Are you getting anything?  Last time I ordered from her, both my orders never arrived and were sent back to her (for some reason).  Was fully refunded via PayPal.
> 
> After that, I've never tried it again.


I had my cart loaded up now I don't know cuz I'm like is God trying to tell me something . I'll think about it. I was just planning to order Knot Going Bananas and Knot in my Fro Joe. Like 3 of each. They are everything: cowash, dc, leave in, moisturizer for me.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72 said:


> I had my cart loaded up now I don't know cuz I'm like is God trying to tell me something . *I'll think about it. I was just planning to order Knot Going Bananas and Knot in my Fro Joe. Like 3 of each. They are everything: cowash, dc, leave in, moisturizer for me.*



@Shay72

Nice Cart.  You should go ahead and get them.


----------



## flyygirlll2

@IDareT'sHair I feel just by looking at the teeth, I would have to be very careful with it. I remember during my hair analysis, Komaza recommended that I don't use any brushes at all and focus on finger detangling.

 At the time I had so many mid shaft splits ect. 
partly due to using a very fine tooth comb when I was doing roller sets. Of course getting this brush was a desperate attempt on my part to see if it can work a miracle on detangling my hair. I'll let you know when I use it how it is though.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

flyygirlll2 said:


> *I'll let you know when I use it how it is though.*



@flyygirlll2

Yes.  Please do.  I need to see if there are any YT Videos on it as well.


----------



## flyygirlll2

@IDareT'sHair Yes, there are a few YT videos with reviews on the brush. For the most part, the ones I've seen gave good reviews on it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@flyygirlll2
Went in and watched a couple YT Videos.  It's getting great reviews!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@flyygirlll2

We were posting at the same time.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Went back in Oyin and got a couple more Honey Hemps (couldn't pass up that $6.99.  I also grabbed an 8oz of the Whipped Pudding.

Will go back in before 12/31 and get another Hair Dew and probably another Juices & Berries.


----------



## divachyk

I will be waiting rather than buying. Thx for the feedback ladies -- @flyygirlll2 @IDareT'sHair @MileHighDiva


----------



## Missjaxon

divachyk said:


> TY @Missjaxon


You're welcome  @divachyk


----------



## Golden75

Shay72 said:


> I tried to order but once I paid in paypal and went back to the site it just said "secure checkout". Nothing else. WTF? Sign I shouldn't order. Moving on. I will keep checking my paypal to see if anything changes.



@Shay72 What do you recommend from Honey Handmade?


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Golden75
> 
> I know the feelin' G.



Got my Oyin!


----------



## Golden75

@divachyk I ain't saying nothing


----------



## rileypak

flyygirlll2 said:


> @divachyk I still haven't tried it. I keep forgetting to use it   Lol. I think I'm just so used to using a comb and finger detangling.


^^^ what she said


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@rileypak  Are you buying anything else in 2015?


----------



## rileypak

And hey ladies!

I'm thinking about grabbing Bee Lovely Moisturizing Conditioner x2 and a Bee Hold Curly Butter from Bee Mine...going to hold on my cart for a few days while I decide.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@rileypak 
Nice choice.  I like BM products.


----------



## divachyk

Alright ladies, I used a two brush method tonight and it worked great!

First Off, Random Thought: Denman - regular & modified - rips my hair out so I never use it.

I use the Widu on my roots to slide the shed hair down to the line of demarcation. It moves sheds with ease and works well on my natural hair. It doesn't really work well at the line of demarcation where the shed hair collects and the two textures meet and collide. My line of demarcation is team too much for the Widu.

I use the Tangle Wrangler (horse brush) - it's the knockoff Felicia Leatherwood - in a picking motion to detangle the matting that happens at the line of demarcation. It works well for the section of hair only. It's too harsh on the roots and overall length of my hair.

I can use the Widu on the length of the hair without issues...it's just not effective at the line of demarcation.

So, with that said, I will be using both brushes going forward and might cave after all and buy a Felicia brush.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Will do another Oyin cart before the 31st. 

Not sure if I'll get anything else, but she Sales are still pouring in, so I'm tempted.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@divachyk

Nice Detangling review.  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair said:


> Will do another Oyin cart before the 31st.
> 
> Not sure if I'll get anything else, but she Sales are still pouring in, so I'm tempted.



@IDareT'sHair what sales?  I haven't seen anything too enticing.


----------



## divachyk

IDareT'sHair said:


> @divachyk
> 
> Nice Detangling review.  Thanks for sharing.



Most def @IDareT'sHair


----------



## flyygirlll2

@divachyk Thank you for the review  I have the TEK brush as well as the WET brush which  being my pj self, I completely forgot about

After what you mentioned about the Widu brush being gentler on the roots, I might attempt to try the TEK brush on my roots  instead.


----------



## Froreal3

I'm mad they left my Amazon box I'm the rain! I have a covered porch!  

I had ordered Redken Cleansing Cream Shampoo, Joico Moisture Recovery Balm and the Redken scalp exfoliater. I'm going to try them today or tomorrow.


----------



## Beamodel

Y'all I ordered Olaplex Tuesday. It's out for delivery today.

I just did my hair a week ago, but I think I'm gonna do it again tonight so my hair can be super fresh for Christmas.

Plus, I have all this Bel Nouvo butter in my hair  & it's starting to get really weighted down. 

It's time for me to clarify too.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75 said:


> *what sales?  I haven't seen anything too enticing.*



@Golden75

Have you checked the Sales Thread?  Folks are still posting Sales in there.


----------



## rileypak

And I'm going to sit on a cart of Treluxe Untie The Knot Leave In


----------



## divachyk

flyygirlll2 said:


> @divachyk Thank you for the review  I have the TEK brush as well as the WET brush which  being my pj self, I completely forgot about
> 
> After what you mentioned about the Widu brush being gentler on the roots, I might attempt to try the TEK brush on my roots  instead.



YW @flyygirlll2 It stretches the roots really well too so it's not all thick and kinky.


----------



## divachyk

@Froreal3 I finally tried Joico Moisture Recovery Balm last night and it's' a winner.


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Golden75
> 
> Have you checked the Sales Thread?  Folks are still posting Sales in there.



@IDareT'sHair I scrolled through last night.  I'll check again. 
Got my curly tee towel set


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75 said:


> *Got my curly tee towel set*



@Golden75

How is this?


----------



## Froreal3

divachyk said:


> @Froreal3 I finally tried Joico Moisture Recovery Balm last night and it's' a winner.


I tried it today. It definitely is good. I like the way it goes on. Makes my hair really soft upon contact. When I rinsed out, hair was definitely nice and soft. Nothing amazing that I haven't experienced from other dcs though. But it is a good DC.


----------



## Froreal3

Beamodel said:


> Y'all I ordered *Olaplex* Tuesday. It's out for delivery today.
> 
> I just did my hair a week ago, but I think I'm gonna do it again tonight so my hair can be super fresh for Christmas.
> 
> Plus, I have all this Bel Nouvo butter in my hair  & it's starting to get really weighted down.
> 
> It's time for me to clarify too.


@Beamodel where did you buy it from?


----------



## MileHighDiva

Currently, DS's hair looks like Dwayne's Fro from What's Happening.  That FHI Stylus reminds me of those electric blow out comb/pik(s) from the 70's.  At least, the results on his fro/hair.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My Aloe Vera Juice came today.  Will try it as a R/O on Saturday.  Somewhere in my regimen?


----------



## Beamodel

Froreal3 said:


> @Beamodel where did you buy it from?



@Froreal3 

http://m.ebay.com/itm/191715262611?varId=490740286692&_mwBanner=1


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@flyygirlll2

Rubs hands togevvver I feel like buyin' somethin'.


----------



## Shay72

I cleaned out a 3 drawer container in my bathroom today. I've donated quite a few 3 drawer containers to friends of mine and the Salvation Army. This one will be going that route too. Between better under sink organization, my hall closet, and my girly room (I need to name it) having two bookshelves I use to store stuff I don't need those containers. Besides I decided to put a bed in the girly room and the bed has two drawers . In this clean up I found 3 mudwash bars from Bobeam .


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72 said:


> *In this clean up I found 3 mudwash bars from Bobeam *.



@Shay72

Being a PJ definitely has its Rewards!

Lemme mosey on over to the Honey Handmades site and look around.


----------



## Shay72

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Shay72
> 
> *Being a PJ definitely has its Rewards!*
> 
> Lemme mosey on over to the Honey Handmades site and look around.


Exactly!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Shay72
Made a small purchase at Honey Handmades.

Lemme see if they can get themselves off my "Naughty" List this Year.


----------



## flyygirlll2

@IDareT'sHair me too


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@flyygirlll2

I decided to 'settle' on some Honey Handmades.  I hope I'm not disappointed.

I've never had that great of luck purchasing from them.

The 1st time, my stuff leaked all inside the envelope (lid was cracked on one of the products) labels rubbed off etc...it was a hotmess.

The last time, x2 orders never arrived.  Had to get PayPal involved for a refund.

We'll see how this goes.


----------



## flyygirlll2

@IDareT'sHair  Hope you get your stuff without any issues. I still have 2 Knot In My Fro Jo sitting in my closet


----------



## divachyk

Froreal3 said:


> I tried it today. It definitely is good. I like the way it goes on. Makes my hair really soft upon contact. When I rinsed out, hair was definitely nice and soft. Nothing amazing that I haven't experienced from other dcs though. But it is a good DC.


@Froreal3, I like that it's in a pump. My hair was soft and it detangled well. Amazing is hard to come by these days with varying textures. The most amazing DCner I've tried to date is Silk Elements Kera Minerals (for oos DCner) and Naturelle Grow Mango & Coconut Water.


----------



## divachyk

I found 2 unused HairVeda Amla Cleansing Creams and 2 vatika frostings while rummaging through the stash last night.


----------



## Froreal3

divachyk said:


> @Froreal3, I like that it's in a pump. My hair was soft and it detangled well. Amazing is hard to come by these days with varying textures. The most amazing DCner I've tried to date is Silk Elements Kera Minerals (for oos DCner) and Naturelle Grow Mango & Coconut Water.


So far the SD RCA still makes my hair feel the softest. You can tell while its rinsing out...hair just feels like butter. It's HG. This one will go on my list of good dcers, but I probably won't repurchase after it runs out.


----------



## Froreal3

Oh and I tried the Siamese Twists Sweet Potatoe Hair Cream. It looks dense, but is very nice rubbing into your fingers...very soft and easy to apply to hair. I used it to twist my hair. Hair smells great, but scent doesn't seem to last long.


----------



## rileypak

Happy Holidays ladies!!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Happy Holidays PJ's 

I see ya'll gettin' in them last minute hauls of 2015


----------



## IDareT'sHair

divachyk said:


> *I found 2 unused HairVeda Amla Cleansing Creams and 2 vatika frostings while rummaging through the stash last night.*



@divachyk

Stashes are like: "the gift that keeps on giving"


----------



## IDareT'sHair

flyygirlll2 said:


> *Hope you get your stuff without any issues. I still have 2 Knot In My Fro Jo sitting in my closet*



@flyygirlll2

I only spent $14.00.  So, it shouldn't be too hard to get my $ back.

Last time it was like $41.00 bucks hanging out there in the wind.  So, hopefully, there will be no issues with me getting my stuff.

The last time the P.O. "Returned to Sender" with no explanation for both orders.

What haven't you tried Knot in My Fro Joe?  Too much stuff over there?

This line would be one I would definitely question the shelf-life.


----------



## flyygirlll2

@IDareT'sHair That's not bad as far as the amount spent. Lol yeah I forgot about it, I might end up giving it away idk yet. It's still good and I've had it for a lonnnnng time.

As you can see I've been doing a little shopping  received a few Amazon gifts cards among other things, so I had to get myself a little something


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@flyygirlll2

That's good to know about 'shelf-life'.  I just bought a couple Cleansing Conditioners.

What I did notice, is a lot of her stuff is only 6.5 ounces instead of 8oz.

Of course, you had to hit up Amazon.


----------



## flyygirlll2

@IDareT'sHair 6.5 oz is not going to do much, at least not for my hair... Sometimes even 8 0z aint cutting it. 

Girl you know know it is, I had to get something lol.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

flyygirlll2 said:


> *6.5 oz is not going to do much, at least not for my hair... Sometimes even 8 0z aint cutting it. *



@flyygirlll2

Yeah, 6.5 oz is a definite turn-off.  Especially with an 8oz price tag.


----------



## felic1

Happy holidays to everyone!


----------



## flyygirlll2

@IDareT'sHair That's definitely a no ma'am 


I ordered some flaxseed/okra gel from an Etsy  vendor after seeing the flexi rod results from YT'ber JourneyToWaistLength 

She made her own flaxseed gel, but I'm not in the mood to make my own.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@flyygirlll2

I still feel like making another 'small' purchase.  Not sure what?

Lemme go look at Siamese Twists (I forgot they have 25%) and lemme look at them shipping costs.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Grabbed another BoBeam DC'er.  Whenever we discussed Moisturizing DC'ers I always forget BoBeam.

BoBeam is one of the best.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@flyygirlll2

What are you doing? 

I did end up making a Siamese Twists cart.  I have until 12/31 to decide if Imma get it.

Someone else may have a little something that might interest me more.

I'll grab my other bottle of Hair Dew and maybe a J&B by 12/31 too.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@flyygirlll2 @rileypak

I'm feeling good and ready to take my Natural Regimen into 2016.  I have some great products and my detangling is going a lot better (so far).

Imma see if this AVJ helps with sliding out sheds/knots.

So, I'm looking forward in seeing how much growth/health/length I can obtain (retain) in the New Year.

My focus will be totally different from what it has been in the past. 

I'm dealing with a whole new head of hair.


----------



## flyygirlll2

@IDareT'sHair I'm still itching to get something else  but idk. I ordered some AVJ, I love using it to detangle. I want to experiment with using it with conditioner/DC to see how that goes.

In 2016 I just plan to keep things simple as usual. I will continue to do low manipulation styles and just stay on top of my protein treatments. Growth has been pretty good thus far.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

flyygirlll2 said:


> *I ordered some AVJ, I love using it to detangle. I want to experiment with using it *with conditioner/DC to see how that goes.



@flyygirlll2

Bolded is why I bought AVJ.  I'll use it for the 1st time tomorrow.  Will dilute it w/water for a rinse.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Hopefully, I'll finish up some stuff before the 31st. 

I'm pretty close to finishing up several items.

I'll feel good going into the New Year, with several products gone.


----------



## Golden75

flyygirlll2 said:


> @IDareT'sHair I'm still itching to get something else  but idk. I ordered some AVJ, I love using it to detangle. I want to experiment with using it with conditioner/DC to see how that goes.
> 
> In 2016 I just plan to keep things simple as usual. I will continue to do low manipulation styles and just stay on top of my protein treatments. Growth has been pretty good thus far.



@flyygirlll2 Do you use avj as a standalone detangler or mix with something?  I gotta jug in the fridge I need to use


----------



## divachyk

Happy Holidays / Merry Christmas ladies!!

The gift that keeps on giving is right @IDareT'sHair. I'm so glad I didn't haul HairVeda this year. I would have been mad!

I thought I had a backup of Komaza Bountiful Mane but can't find it anywhere. Guess I'm out. I'll wait for a sale to repurchase.

KeraVada is likely my next purchase. I sent them a Tweet asking if they were having a sale soon. I'll let you know if they respond.

Speaking of, the Liquid Gold folks never responded to me about the coffee butter @IDareT'sHair. Poor customer service right there.


----------



## flyygirlll2

@Golden75 I mix it with water and a little bit of oil.


----------



## rileypak

Still deciding if I'm going to purchase from Bee Mine and Ebonicurls


----------



## Shay72

IDareT'sHair said:


> @flyygirlll2
> 
> Yeah, 6.5 oz is a definite turn-off.  Especially with an 8oz price tag.


Oh I haven't seen that. I've only ordered 8 oz or 16 oz. She wrong for that .


----------



## flyygirlll2

Since I'm bored and unhappy with my hair, I ended up buying the Shea Moisture Color System in Jet Black from Target. It's been years since I've had permanent color in my hair, but I need something that will make me feel some type of joy for my hair again.


----------



## flyygirlll2

@Shay72 Exactly smh. Actually the Knot in My Fro Joe's I have are each 12 oz.  but I was surprised at her charging more for less.


----------



## Shay72

Oh I hope no one got the Tucuma cowash from HoneysHandmade. It smells like vomit to me . I've been trying to remember to mention that in here.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

divachyk said:


> *Speaking of, the Liquid Gold folks never responded to me about the coffee butter* *Poor customer service right there.*



@divachyk

She responded to me and said it had been discontinued.

I posted it somewhere up thread a while ago.  It was still crazy, because that should have been one of her best sellers.



rileypak said:


> *Still deciding if I'm going to purchase from* Bee Mine and *Ebonicurls*



@rileypak

I see you got your Ebonicurls.



Shay72 said:


> *Oh I haven't seen that. I've only ordered 8 oz or 16 oz. She wrong for that *.



@Shay72

Yup.  She shole is.  I might do another Cart (8-12oz only).

Imma look at something else 1st though.



flyygirlll2 said:


> *but I need something that will make me feel some type of joy for my hair again.*



@flyygirlll2

I know exactly how you feel.  *le sigh* This is not a cute-phase right now.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72 said:


> *Oh I hope no one got the Tucuma cowash from HoneysHandmade. It smells like vomit to me . I've been trying to remember to mention that in here.*



@Shay72
Good looking out, because that is something I prolly woulda' bought.

I got the Buttered Rum Cleansing Conditioner.  I may go back in and do another small Cart. 

If this order "fails" to reach me, Imma leave them alone for good this time.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72 said:


> *Oh I hope no one got the Tucuma cowash from HoneysHandmade. It smells like vomit to me . I've been trying to remember to mention that in here*.



@Shay72

Welp.  Looks like I'll be smellin' like Puke. 

Yep.  That's the one I got.


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak
> 
> I see you got your Ebonicurls.



I did! I think that's the highest discount I remember her doing so I jumped on it


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@rileypak

Good Job!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Made another AveYou Cart.  Looked at TGIN and Curlmart.  

Still haven't decided on anything.

After buying the _wrong_ thing at Honey Handmades, I'm feelin' some kind of way.


----------



## flyygirlll2

@IDareT'sHair Woukd you be able to contact Honey Handmades and ask to switch it to something else you'd prefer instead? I would, since I hate money going to waste.


----------



## flyygirlll2

I'm just now in search of a good shampoo/conditioner for color treated hair, as well as a masque.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@flyygirlll2

I thought about that immediately and even looked for a "contact us" link, but didn't see one? 

Imma keep it.  Hopefully, it won' be intolerable.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Just made a Hattache Cart.  Ended up backing it out.


----------



## flyygirlll2

@IDareT'sHair I checked and there is only a phone number listed to call. It's 866-826-9857 just in case you change your mind. 

I'm surprised Hattache didn't have a Christmas sale.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@flyygirlll2

Thanks Lady!  I saw that.   It's prolly the Buttermilk.

Gurl..I got more Carts out there than Wal-mart on the 1st of the month.

Still can't make up my mind about anything tho'


----------



## flyygirlll2

@IDareT'sHair Oh ok. I saw the sale but decided to pass on it. @ having more carts than Walmart. I understand since I have multiple tabs open and looking up stuff


----------



## rileypak

Now I'm considering Bee Mine (for leave in), Curl Mart (for Curl Junkie Repair Me), Mielle Organics (vitamins for Mom), and TGIN (for leave in)....I swear this forum 

Received my shipping notice from Hair2Mesmerize today


----------



## Aggie

*Tonight I bought:*

- 1 32oz bottle of Lily of the Valley Aloe Vera Gel (ran out of this so this is a replacement)

- MSM pills (quickly running out)

- 1 34oz bottle of Bhringraj Oil for oiling my scalp before henna treatments, bought from banyanbotanicals.com (my dosha is pitta and this is perfect for me).

- 1 34oz bottle of Healthy Hair Oil also from banyanbotanicals.com for nightly scalp massages.


----------



## Golden75

rileypak said:


> I did! I think that's the highest discount I remember her doing so I jumped on it



Thanks for this post... Picked up a few things


----------



## Golden75

Found a jar of MHC Honey Mask in the stash.  I was surprised.  Thought I only bought one.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Golden75

Hey G!

@rileypak

I have a CM Cart w/x2 MHC Honey Hair Masks in it.  Don't forget to use CM15 for an Extra 15%.

@flyygirlll2 

I hafta' keep reminding myself I'm getting another OHH Hair Dew and another Juices & Berries before the Sale ends.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75 said:


> *Found a jar of MHC Honey Mask in the stash.  I was surprised.  Thought I only bought one.*



@Golden75

THIS IS A SIGN!...............


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Carts I've made up:
TGIN
AveYou
Honey Handmades
CM
ST'icals? (Don't ask me why?)
Hattache
Hair Mesmerized (for SSI)
NJoi Creations (ETSY)
Siamese Twists (ETSY)


----------



## Froreal3

So I bought olaplex...


----------



## divachyk

@IDareT'sHair, I knew Liquid Gold Java was discontinued but thought they told you they had a few on hand and to convo them to purchase. I must have read that wrong.


----------



## divachyk

I purchased 2x Shea Moisture Coconut & Hibiscus Hair Mists from Sally's (they are offering $2 off) and some non hair purchases from Ulta.


----------



## Golden75

@IDareT'sHair I have a Siamese Twist cart.  Hmmm I should check out CM too.  let me uh switch to my laptop for dis


----------



## Shay72

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Shay72
> 
> Welp.  Looks like I'll be smellin' like Puke.
> 
> Yep.  That's the one I got.


Well that's my opinion maybe you will be alright with it. I was thinking it's the buttermilk too.


----------



## natura87

I still have not done my hair.  Im being  super lazy.


----------



## Golden75

CM - 2 CJ Curl Rehab Strawberry Ice Cream scent , Eden Body Kids Coco Shea Berry Natural Smoothing Gel, and UR Curly Still Edge Control.

Siamese Twist - Sweet Potatoe Hair cream, monoi bamboo spritz, Essential hair cream II.

Her shipping is .  My cart had a lot more than that, but I just couldn't with that shipping.


----------



## flyygirlll2

@Golden75 How is the Curl Junkie Rehab? I keep hearing about it but haven't tried it. I don't think I'll be buying from ST for a while unless she changes her shipping rates.

I'll be going to Target in the morning. If I see they have the CD Combing Cream, I might grab it.


----------



## Golden75

@flyygirlll2 Rehab is a very nice DC... soft, moisturized and smooth hair.    Def something I keep in the stash, then don't use it cause I always want to have it avail .  I plan to invest in the big size during CJ Easter sale.  If you do get, get Strawberry Ice cream sent.  The gardenia is tolerable, but the strawberry is just delicious.


----------



## Golden75

flyygirlll2 said:


> @Golden75 How is the Curl Junkie Rehab? I keep hearing about it but haven't tried it. I don't think I'll be buying from ST for a while unless she changes her shipping rates.
> 
> I'll be going to Target in the morning. If I see they have the CD Combing Cream, I might grab it.



I tried the AVJ to detangle only... very good.  Now that you mention the combing cream, I should've tried that with it.  Next time I just might to be sure everything slides out.


----------



## flyygirlll2

@Golden75 Thank you for the review on CJ Rehab. I'll wait until there's a better sale. I'm glad the AVJ worked for you, it's awesome for detangling. Speaking of the combing cream, I stopped by Target but they don't carry it at the one by me unfortunately.

ETA- I went to another Target since my DH needed to stop by their pharmacy and I found the combing cream there. I bought the Black Vanilla one.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

divachyk said:


> *I knew Liquid Gold Java was discontinued but thought they told you they had a few on hand and to convo them to purchase. I must have read that wrong.*



@divachyk

Yes, Yes....absolutely that is true. 

They said they had extras on hand and to request an invoice from them.


----------



## flyygirlll2

I've been out since this morning, so of course I ended up buying stuff  I went to TJmaxx and got stuff there too. 

I will be receiving some packages next week, so my package withdrawal itch has been scratched


----------



## Beamodel

Applied olaplex step 3 to my hair this morning. 

Currently dc'ing with SSI Okra and will follow up with sitrinillah


----------



## MileHighDiva

Beamodel said:


> Applied *olaplex* *step* *3* to my hair this morning.
> 
> Currently dc'ing with SSI Okra and will follow up with sitrinillah



How did you like it?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

flyygirlll2 said:


> *I've been out since this morning, so of course I ended up buying stuff  I went to TJmaxx and got stuff there too. *
> 
> *I will be receiving some packages next week, so my package withdrawal itch has been scratched *



@flyygirlll2

Of Course!

Gurl....._Package Withdrawl_ is a symptom that could possibly require serious medication.



Beamodel said:


> *Applied olaplex step 3 to my hair this morning.
> 
> Currently dc'ing with SSI Okra and will follow up with sitrinillah*



@Beamodel
Been reading really Great things about Olaplex!  Keep us posted on the results.

Good Choices with Okra Winfrey & Sitrnilliah.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

The Spurrrrt is all in these fangas today!

LAWD!......

I haven't hit paynah (yet), but I'm very tempted.

I may get x2 MHC Honey Hair Masks from Curlmart.  Or maybe something from AveYou using 15% = five.

Or just gone & get my Hair Dew & Juices & Berries!


----------



## rileypak

I'm sitting on carts for Siamese Twists, Curl Mart, TGIN, and Bee Mine.

I need to stop (pssst- if anyone wants that Curly Tee Towel, it is on sale at Curl Mart )


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I think the only thing I'm waiting on is:
Oyin Handmade (x2 Honey Hemp x1 Whipped Pudding)
BoBeam DC'er

I'll be suffering from "Package Withdrawl" soon.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@flyygirlll2 @Golden75  for some reason I thought AVJ was slimy and thicker. 

I didn't know it had a Water-like Consistency?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@rileypak

Nice Carts you got made up Ms. Lady!

I still haven't decided on anything?


----------



## rileypak

I don't need any of the carts I have waiting but I kinda want some packages


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@rileypak

Imma need some packages too.  O, I forgot about Honey Handmades and Kj Naturals


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Hey divas, I hope everyone had a wonderful Christmas.
I have a few carts myself but I may not get anything.

We used up the following.
16 oz MD vanilla repair
2 11oz AO GPB
4 oz JOJ
8 oz APB LI
8 oz Jakeala flaxseed gel
8oz KV fenugreek oil
16 oz ST monoi hair spritz


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl  Thanks for sharing your Christmas Angel with me.

I want something Curl-Swirl.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl

Great Use Up List Curly.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl

1/2 of me wants to work on getting my stash under control.  While the other half still has some haulin' left.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

@IDareT'sHair Not a problem 

I want to get something too but the sales aren't tempting enough


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl 

I made a Jakeala Cart, but backed out of it.  And right now, I got too much Siamese Twists.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> 
> 1/2 of me wants to work on getting my stash under control.  While the other half still has some haulin' left.


@IDareT'sHair I know that feeling all too well.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl

What Carts have you made Ms. C?  I need some ideas.....


----------



## flyygirlll2

@IDareT'sHair The AVJ is a liquid unlike the actual Aloe Vera gel. I used to think it was going to be gel-like consistency too before trying it.


----------



## flyygirlll2

I still have a CM cart but haven't pulled the trigger


----------



## Beamodel

@MileHighDiva @IDareT'sHair 

I've used the Olaplex. Completed my wash, dc, blow out and flat iron session. 

I like it. I saw a small amount of hair after detangling but that's about it. 

I will use it again upon next wash. I think the more you use it, the better results you see.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

flyygirlll2 said:


> *The AVJ is a liquid unlike the actual Aloe Vera gel. I used to think it was going to be gel-like consistency too before trying it.*



@flyygirlll2

I didn't know it was watery-like that.  I don't know why I thought it was thick & slimy?

What you got in your CM Cart?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Beamodel

Very Nice Review.  Thanks Lady!


----------



## flyygirlll2

@IDareT'sHair I have Bobeam Lavender  DC, and MHC Type 4 Cream.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@flyygirlll2

That Type 4 is very nice.

BoBeam is an excellent moisturizing DC'er.    Effective. Great Price. Ships Fast.

Have you used BoBeam's DC'er before?

ETA: Speaking of BoBeam....I just got a Tracking info.


----------



## flyygirlll2

@IDareT'sHair Yes, I wanted to try the Type 4 cream based on the good reviews I've read. My hair is coarse, so finding a great moisturizer has been a task. So far heavy butters and creams work best for my hair. 

I haven't tried Bobeam DC before but I'm a sucker for a great DC.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

flyygirlll2 said:


> Yes, I wanted to try the Type 4 cream based on the good reviews I've read. My hair is coarse, so finding a great moisturizer has been a task. So far heavy butters and creams work best for my hair.
> 
> *I haven't tried Bobeam DC before but I'm a sucker for a great DC.*



@flyygirlll2

I like heavier creams as well.  Especially this time of year.  Dry Air. Dry Heat. Dry.  Dry. Dry.

(Although it's been raining up a storm)

Bolded - It's really good.


----------



## flyygirlll2

@IDareT'sHair I tend to like lighter products for spring/summer. but winter always sucks the life out of my hair and I refuse to allow it to hold my hair hostage this time.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@flyygirlll2

I think you'd really like Curl Rehab too (Strawberry Ice Cream).  I also like Deep Fix (Banana Hibiscus) too.

I agree with what G said, once you use them, it's something you want to keep in your stash.

At least for me anyway. 

I also like Repair Me and I'm liking the Argan & Olive.  

I have a AveYou Cart with a couple CJ smoothing conditioners in it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

flyygirlll2 said:


> I tend to like lighter products for spring/summer. *but winter always sucks the life out of my hair and I refuse to allow it to hold my hair hostage this time.*



@flyygirlll2

Mine Too.

And having all this new (natural) hair has been a chore on top of it.


----------



## flyygirlll2

@IDareT'sHair Dang, I forgot all about AveYou lol. I might hold off since I have other DC's to to use up. 

Girl, it feels like I'm taking care of 2 heads with this hair


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@flyygirlll2

I'm glad we're going through this right now, so we'll know how to take care of this hair under multiple circumstances.

By Spring, we'll be dealing with something else.  And we'll have more natural hair to deal with.....


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@flyygirlll2

What are some of your heavier butters?

I have:
Siamese Twists (assortment - Sweet Potatoe, Luxury, Ultimate, Olive Bhringraj, Intense, Raspberry Henna, Pomegranate & Black Seed)
Bel Nouvo
Qhemet Biologics (Amala, Burdock, CTDG, abcdefg)
Naturalista Juicy
MHC (Buttery Soy & Type 4)
Bekura (Palm Tapioca)
Donna Marie Super Butter Crème
KBB Super Duper Butter
Hairveda's Whipped Clouds
Hairveda's Green Tea Hair Butter
Sweet Nature By Eddie (Keratin Leave-In, Wisdom, Spirit)
APB
Jakeala (I think I have maybe x1 left)


----------



## flyygirlll2

@IDareT'sHair Right now I'm mainly using and loving BN Moisture Quench Butter. I do have Jakeala Amla Parfait, Tailored Beauty Everything Butter, QB Amla, And Siamese Twists Sweet Potato. I also have a butter from Curluxe too which I love but the BN has been the best I've used.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@flyygirlll2 
I wanted to get a Jar of SSI's Seyani Butter and the Juicy Berry Buttercreme from Hair2mezmerize but I never pulled the Trigger.

Both of those are very nice.


----------



## flyygirlll2

@IDareT'sHair I had the SSI Seyani Butter, but I gave  it to my freind since I wasn't using it. Never heard of the other butter, but the name alone sounds tempting lol.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@flyygirlll2

I bet she liked it too!  Didn't She?


http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=1&cad=rja&uact=8&ved=0ahUKEwiptLjXwv3JAhVINiYKHeH5DggQFgggMAA&url=http://www.shescentit.com/juicy-berry-buttercream-frosting/&usg=AFQjCNEWvVh55gVGgiLC8l53-wa4ZvgJwA&sig2=3BUU5NWVkDoDD48PTunssg

My only issue with this is that it is 5 oz's.


----------



## flyygirlll2

@IDareT'sHair Ooooh that looks really good, but yeah that's a pretty small size though. I don't think she's used it yet, I believe she'll like it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@flyygirlll2

Welp. 

I got Tracking info on Honey Handmade's. 

Now let's see if it actually gets here.


----------



## flyygirlll2

@IDareT'sHair Let's  no foolishness occurs this time.


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair said:


> @flyygirlll2 @Golden75  for some reason I thought AVJ was slimy and thicker.
> 
> I didn't know it had a Water-like Consistency?


@IDareT'sHair Were you thinking of AV Gel?


----------



## Beamodel

I'm so tempted to cut my hair to shoulder length. That's pretty much where my natural hair stops at. 

I'm getting aggravated with the tangles of my relaxed hair when detangling... Arrggg 

I sniped about another inch off today. I'm consistently snipping away.


----------



## Beamodel

Used up Sitrinillah. 
No back ups. Will repurchase once I've used up a few other dc's.


----------



## flyygirlll2

@Beamodel I can relate. The tangles really drive me insane. I have a lot of shrinkage  so even though stretched is about SL but a bit longer in the back, it would shrink above my ears. 

I'm tempted every time I have to detangle/wash but I honestly don't want to deal with styling very short hair either.


----------



## Beamodel

@flyygirlll2 
I agree too that's what's stopping me I'm not interested in styling short short hair either.


----------



## Beamodel

Y'all I think I'm gonna install box braids for the new year. 

I'm honestly tired of touching, washing, etc my hair. If or when I install my box braids, I'm gonna get back up on my Mega Tek and/or sulphur oil (especially since I've been cutting away my relaxed ends so much).

I will say this, my hair is so much thicker now. My ends still look sparse though.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75 said:


> *Were you thinking of AV Gel?*


@Golden75

No...I was thinking of the Juice.  I diluted with water.  Will be experimenting. 

I used it near the beginning of my wash.

Next time, I might try it towards the end.  Good Results.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My Oyin Handmade (Whipped Pudding, Honey Hemps) Shipped via UPS.

Imma make x1 more Oyin Handmade purchase before 12/31 and something else? 

Gotta end 2015 on the Good Foot.


----------



## BrownBetty

Hey ladies!

I have 2 carts:

Oyin - honey dew, whipped pudding, burnt sugar
BN - almond and shea milk,  vanilla butter and sweet potato

I have an order of TGIN on the way - I got the poo, con, dc, leave in, butter, and twist cream

I am ready to embrace all my natural hair, well almost ready,  I have worn installs for 2 years, big chopped 2x.... I just need a break.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@BrownBetty

Hey Lady!

I think you'll like BN's Avocado & Shea Hair Milk

You might as well hang out with us Transitioners and Newly Naturals


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

@IDareT'sHair I had ST, oyin and CM carts made but didn't check out. I may just get some more oyin.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *I had ST, oyin and CM carts made but didn't check out. I may just get some more oyin.*



@curlyhersheygirl

Dang!  Sorry I missed you Curly!

Soultanicals is having 50% starting tomorrow. 

I want to pick up x2 of the Co-washes (never tried them before) gets great reviews.

If it is really 50%, I'll get x2 Cowash and maybe x2 Curl Conditioning Creams.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

@IDareT'sHair Ayo's sales are always really good, but getting the stuff was an issue for me. How is the shipping time these days?


----------



## Golden75

Got ship notice for Siamese Twists.


----------



## divachyk

Pull the trigger...at least it's not hair products but accessories. I justify the best way I know how...

Ebonicurls
1x Black Bow Turban
1x Satin Lining for Turban
1x Fanfare Hair Tie
1x Black eTurban
1x Black & White Chevron Hooded Scarf - Black


----------



## Aggie

My last hair product purchase for the year:

- 1 16.6 oz bottle of Pracaxi unrefined oil - I can't wait to use this oil. It was very expensive too. I bought it for extreme moisturizing and emolient properties to add to products with no slip.

- 1 16 oz bottle of Camellia oil

- 1 16 oz bottle of Meadowfoam Carrier oil

- 1 Hempseed Butter - 2.2lbs jar. I needed another butter badly. I will order more next year.  I bought them from www.newdirectionsaromatics.com. I like this site so far. I bought quite a few fragrant oils for my diffuser as well. I love aromatherapy.

I'm looking to purchase some other butters like avocado butter, jojoba butter, murumuru butter, tucuma butter, cocoa butter, illipe butter, macadamia butter, and cupuacu butter.

I have my eyes on some essential oils as well, like geranium, more ylang ylang, bergamot, sandalwood, rosewood, lavender, lime, lemongrass, and rosemary.


----------



## Brownie518

Beamodel said:


> I was tripping... I smell the scent now in my bel nouvo vanilla quench moisture butter.
> 
> I know you can apply this to your body too so I applied it to my hands. I prefer APB honey soy lotion on my hands though. Incredible soft skin exuding moisture
> 
> I like this butter/cream for my hair. I'm torn between this and soultaniclas I can't believe it's knot cocoa.
> 
> My boo thang butter is still Jakeala Parfait...


@Beamodel 
So that Honey soy lotion is nice? Ive always wanted to try that one...I'll have to check that out


----------



## BrownBetty

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> 
> Dang!  Sorry I missed you Curly!
> 
> Soultanicals is having 50% starting tomorrow.
> 
> I want to pick up x2 of the Co-washes (never tried them before) gets great reviews.
> 
> If it is really 50%, I'll get x2 Cowash and maybe x2 Curl Conditioning Creams.



I just saw this in a bss. I would order at 50%. What is up with the shipping? Am I not going to get my stuff if I order?  ‎


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@BrownBetty

Shipping has greatly improved beweave it or not.


----------



## Brownie518

@IDareT'sHair

Hey T!! What's up? I'm just reading up on that Olaplex. Have you tried that?

You gettin anything from Soultanicals 50%? It will be hard to pass that up. I might get more Knot Sauce


----------



## Brownie518

Beamodel said:


> @MileHighDiva @IDareT'sHair
> 
> I've used the Olaplex. Completed my wash, dc, blow out and flat iron session.
> 
> I like it. I saw a small amount of hair after detangling but that's about it.
> 
> I will use it again upon next wash. I think the more you use it, the better results you see.



@Beamodel 

How did you use the Olaplex? Did you get the whole system or just 3?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *Hey T!! What's up? I'm just reading up on that Olaplex. Have you tried that?  You gettin anything from Soultanicals 50%? It will be hard to pass that up. I might get more Knot Sauce*



@Brownie518

I plan to get x2 Curlplay Cowash or x2 Curl Conditioning Cremes.  (Or x3 Cowash or x1 Conditioning Cremes).

No, I have not tried Olaplex.  No plans right now to buy it.


----------



## Beamodel

Brownie518 said:


> @Beamodel
> So that Honey soy lotion is nice? Ive always wanted to try that one...I'll have to check that out



@Brownie518 
Yes girl. I love it. It's more moisturizing than the ultimate one. Both are great but I'm loving the honey soy one better.


----------



## Beamodel

Brownie518 said:


> @Beamodel
> 
> How did you use the Olaplex? Did you get the whole system or just 3?



@Brownie518 

I only used step 3. Step 1 & 2 seem like it's geared more towards ppl who use dye. I don't so I only got the step 3.


----------



## Brownie518

Beamodel said:


> @Brownie518
> Yes girl. I love it. It's more moisturizing than the ultimate one. Both are great but I'm loving the honey soy one better.



Oh, good, thanks. I'm going to get a couple as soon as she reopens.


----------



## Brownie518

Beamodel said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> I only used step 3. Step 1 & 2 seem like it's geared more towards ppl who use dye. I don't so I only got the step 3.



Oh, okay. Yeah I think I might try the Step 3. Thanks

@Beamodel


----------



## rileypak

*Used up*
Claudie's Renew Protein Conditioner (_old label/old formula, whatever she called it_). No backups for that particular product itself, will repurchase once my protein treatment stash is smaller cause right now it's ridiculous [12 products deep with 8 of them being one of the same product].


----------



## Froreal3

IDareT'sHair said:


> @flyygirlll2
> 
> What are some of your heavier butters?
> 
> I have:
> Siamese Twists (assortment - Sweet Potatoe, Luxury, Ultimate, Olive Bhringraj, Intense, Raspberry Henna, Pomegranate & Black Seed)
> Bel Nouvo
> Qhemet Biologics (Amala, Burdock, CTDG, abcdefg)
> Naturalista Juicy
> MHC (Buttery Soy & Type 4)
> Bekura (Palm Tapioca)
> Donna Marie Super Butter Crème
> KBB Super Duper Butter
> Hairveda's Whipped Clouds
> Hairveda's Green Tea Hair Butter
> Sweet Nature By Eddie (Keratin Leave-In, Wisdom, Spirit)
> APB
> Jakeala (I think I have maybe x1 left)


Did somebody say butters? 


1 Naturalsis72 Butta
1 QB Aethiopika
2 MYHC Buttery Soy
1 MYHC Type 4
5 APB Buttas (Pearberry, Banana Daquiri, Sugar Cookie Crunch, Whipped Cream, Sandalwood)
2 Jakeala Amla Parfait (clean cotton, banana pudding)
2x Liquid Gold (Amla, Tea coco)
3x SD Mocha Bling Buttas
1 16 oz. Siamese Twists Sweet Potato Hair Cream

That's 18 buttas. Plus I have 3 grease/pomades (2 APB and 1 HV Almond Glaze)


----------



## Froreal3

Brownie518 said:


> Oh, okay. Yeah I think I might try the Step 3. Thanks
> 
> @Beamodel


I ordered step 3. I get it tomorrow and will try it in a couple spots tomorrow. Will report back.


----------



## rileypak

My TGIN cart is out now that I can get it at Curl Mart and of course that cart expanded to include Curl Junkie Repair Me, MYHC Type 4 Hair Creme, TGIN Green Tea Leave In, Bobeam Unscented (for my powders), and Oyin Hair Dew. Decisions, decisions...

That Bobeam Coco Creme Condish is the bomb.com.gov.net.edu (as Ms. T would say)!
I added some peppermint EO to it for a mint chocolate thing and baby let me tell you 
Really great detangling with it and my hair was so soft when I rinsed it out. It's quite wonderful 
I'm going to have to slide over to her site and grab some more.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Froreal3 said:


> *Did somebody say butters?*



@Froreal3
.............


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> *That Bobeam Coco Creme Condish is the bomb.com.gov.net.edu (as Ms. T would say)!*


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Speaking of BoBeam:

Mine came today.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Checked Out with Soultanicals


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

@IDareT'sHair What did you get from soultanicals?


----------



## Froreal3

Yeah @IDareT'sHair what did you get? I might go ahead and place a small order. lol


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl @Froreal3
x3 Curlplay Cleansing Conditioners
x1 Curl Crème Conditioning Dream (now I have x3)


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@rileypak

Seriously...Folks shouldn't sleep on that BoBeam DC'er.  That's some good stuff.


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak
> 
> Seriously...Folks shouldn't sleep on that BoBeam DC'er.  That's some good stuff.



Yes it is    
Now I'm mad I didn't buy more during BF but I will be grabbing more


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@rileypak

Her Sale is still on until 31st = *HOL20*


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak
> 
> Her Sale is still on until 31st = *HOL20*


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


>



@rileypak



Gurl...we might as well go out with a BANG!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@rileypak

Well since we have until the 31st, I may pick up another one. 

$9.00 & some change, it's a really cheap fix.  It cost more to go to McDonalds


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak
> 
> Well since we have until the 31st, I may pick up another one.
> 
> $9.00 & some change, it's a really cheap fix.  It cost more to go to McDonalds



Yeah I'll probably pick up 2 or 3 more. It's just so yummy!!
I'm going to sleep on it and decide tomorrow 

I still need to decide on Curl Mart too


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@rileypak

I contacted MNHB because the 40% Code wasn't working and she said it applies to everything.

So, I may go back in and get some DB Cleansing Conditioner.  And I still want to grab another bottle of Hair Dew and a bottle of Juices & Berries and I thought aboutanother Sugar Berries Pomade.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

So....I didn't end up going back to MNHB to get the DB Cleansing Conditioners.

I realized, I had just bought x3 from ST'icals.

I have plenty of cleansing conditioners anyway.

But I will be getting my Oyin and maybe another BoBeam.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My: Whipped Pudding and x2 Honey Hemps came today.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@divachyk @Beamodel

Wanted to tell ya' I used Wheat Germ Oil today!  Worked very nicely.  Thank You Ladies for the suggestion.

Had an easy time getting through this 15 month post hurr.

Lawd...I can't wait to get to like 24-30 months post.  Such a loooooongggg way to go.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My Oyin Cart is Locked & Loaded

And yasssss....I will be picking up x2 more HH's for $6.99. 

I can't leave that deal alone.  

Every time I go in there I snatch up x2 Mo'.


----------



## Shay72

@IDareT'sHair 
What is MNHB?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Shay72
Monique's Natural Hair Boutique.  They had 40% off which expired yesterday.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Golden75

Hey Ms. G What's Up?  Are you buying anything else before the Clock strikes 12 tomorrow?


----------



## Golden75

Got packages!  Siamese Twists and some butter and gel from Curl Prep.  I couldn't remember where I placed this random order.  I do appreciate ST shipping so fast.

I kinda want more bobeam, but I probably have about 6 dc's stashed 

For hair stuff waiting on Curlmart & Ebonicurls. No ship notices from either.  I think that's all for hair stuff.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75 said:


> *I kinda want more bobeam, but I probably have about 6 dc's stashed *



@Golden75

So do I G 

I've given away several so I may only have about 3-4

Lemme see:  I'm waiting on -

BoBeam (I thought it came yesterday, but that was something else)
Soultanicals (Fiddy% Sale)
Kj Naturals (that I keep forgetting about)

What did you get from Siamese Twists?


----------



## Shay72

If this power go off one more time . 

Thanks @IDareT'sHair. Hattache is another good one stop place too, right?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72 said:


> If this power go off one more time .
> 
> Thanks @IDareT'sHair. Hattache is another good one stop place too, right?


 
Yep.  Hattache is thebomb.com.net.gov.biz.edu 

My Power went out a couple nights ago (I think it's all this rain or something?) But it didn't stay off long.

So you got:
Hattache
Pampered & Twisted
AveYou
Curlmart
Tendrils & Curls? (or whatever it's called)
Monique's Natural Hair Boutique


----------



## Golden75

So @IDareT'sHair Did you say you told Siamese to use flat rate? I mean why she shipping in a non-descript box. I think it cost more than I paid according to the postage.


----------



## Golden75

Her sweet potatoe pie scent .


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

@IDareT'sHair  I'm also getting x2 HH from oyin. I was gonna get something from soultanicals but it was a DC  so I changed my mind.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *but it was a DC  so I changed my mind.*



@curlyhersheygirl
...........


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> ...........


@IDareT'sHair Yeah I'm trying to stay on track.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75 said:


> *Did you say you told Siamese to use flat rate? I mean why she shipping in a non-descript box. I think it cost more than I paid according to the postage.*



@Golden75

And I also told her about that mess too. 

Non-Descript Brown Box with Handwritten Labels.

Why don't she just use the Priority Ship Boxes provided by USPS?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *I'm also getting x2 HH from oyin.*



@curlyhersheygirl

Err time I go up in that site, I hafta' get a coupla' of dem $6.99 Honey Hemps.  It's my PJ Duty.



curlyhersheygirl said:


> *Yeah I'm trying to stay on track.*



@curlyhersheygirl

Good For You!


----------



## rileypak

Received shipping notices from Treluxe Naturals and Ebonicurls. The Treluxe Naturals is supposedly going to be here tomorrow. We'll see...


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> 
> Err time I go up in that site, I hafta' get a coupla' of dem $6.99 Honey Hemps.  *It's my PJ Duty*.


@IDareT'sHair I hear ya


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl

Yeah Gurl...them OHH's are going to come in handy.  And it's such a wonderful product.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl 

@Shay72 Got me wanting another Juices & Berries


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

@IDareT'sHair  I miss J&B, that provokes my son's allergies so we had to give it up.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *I miss J&B, that provokes my son's allergies so we had to give it up.*



@curlyhersheygirl

Interesting.  That's too bad.

Did you ever try Greg's or Frank's Juice?  I had them both and sold them.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> 
> Interesting.  That's too bad.
> 
> Did you ever try Greg's or Frank's Juice?  I had them both and sold them.


@IDareT'sHair I never bothered to try those, I just moved on.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl

Well, it looks like I'm passing on Siamese Twists.

I really don't need anything else right now and can't justify the purchase.

I wonder what else I can get into before 12/31????


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *I never bothered to try those, I just moved on.*



@curlyhersheygirl

Dem names were too much for me.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> 
> *I wonder what else I can get into before 12/31????*


 @IDareT'sHair I was just wondering the same thing  I think Oyin would be it for the year.



IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> 
> Dem names were too much for me.


I know right? I had no interest lol


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl

I didn't realize I had gotten an 8oz of Whipped Pudding. 

I wonder if it can be a replacement for QB's CTDG?  Reminds me alot of that?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *I was just wondering the same thing  I think Oyin would be it for the year.  I know right? I had no interest lol*



@curlyhersheygirl

We use to always _'go there'_ about Greg's Juice & Frank's Juice.

I'm still on the fence about grabbing another BoBeam DC'er


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl

Every time I 'think' I got a handle on my DC'ers, I remember the Fridge in my Garage.

And that keeps it real for me and lets me know, I have a serious problem.

2016 will be my Year for Stash Reduction.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> 
> We use to always _'go there'_ about Greg's Juice & Frank's Juice.
> 
> I'm still on the fence about grabbing another BoBeam DC'er


@IDareT'sHair  We're so bad lol


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> 
> Every time I 'think' I got a handle on my DC'ers, I remember the Fridge in my Garage.
> 
> And that keeps it real for me and lets me know, I have a serious problem.


@IDareT'sHair  Well you already know I have a serious problem  
DC'ers are my weakness. I'm really trying hard to keep the number way down next year.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *Well you already know I have a serious problem
> DC'ers are my weakness. I'm really trying hard to keep the number way down next year.*



@curlyhersheygirl

Um...Yes I *Do* Know That.  Glad *You* recognize.

I think I overdid it with the Buttas' this year.  Right now, that's my Big Problem.

ETA:  And when I say Butters, I mean Cremes as well.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl

You know what we don't hear as much about anymore?  DB's Pumpkin Seed Conditioner.

I still love it though.  I need to pull that out.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

@IDareT'sHair  LOL I know you'll keep me in check.
It seems like there is always something that gets us going. Last year for me it was oils, pomades and butters. I barely put a dent in that category this year.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> 
> You know what we don't hear as much about anymore?  DB's Pumpkin Seed Conditioner.
> 
> I still love it though.  I need to pull that out.


@IDareT'sHair I have 1/2 a bottle in rotation as we speak. I saw that her CS has gone way down. If true that's a pity.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl

It is sad.  I think last time I ordered from her directly, it took so long I forgot I had ordered it. 

Lately, I've gotten mine from AveYou (they also sell 16oz Pumpkins) and.or Curlmart, Hattache.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> 
> It is sad.  I think last time I ordered from her directly, it took so long I forgot I had ordered it.
> 
> Lately, I've gotten mine from AveYou (they also sell 16oz Pumpkins) and.or Curlmart, Hattache.


@IDareT'sHair  That's really unfortunate. It's good to know that AY carries the 16oz, I get it from there when I'm ready.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl 
The Pumpkin Elixir she use to carry, now you can only get it in the UK.

I emailed her to ask if she would add it to her site (after Sage Naturceuticals stopped carrying it) and she never responded.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

@IDareT'sHair  I think folks forget how important CS is. I can give you a few days to respond but don't ignore me.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl

Just checked out with Oyin Handmade:
x1 Hair Dew (back up to the back up)
x1 Juices & Berries (back up)
x1 Sugar Berries (back up)
x2 Honey Hemps (back ups to the Nth Power)

Done!  And Done!


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Golden75
> 
> So do I G
> 
> I've given away several so I may only have about 3-4
> 
> Lemme see:  I'm waiting on -
> 
> BoBeam (I thought it came yesterday, but that was something else)
> Soultanicals (Fiddy% Sale)
> Kj Naturals (that I keep forgetting about)
> 
> What did you get from Siamese Twists?



@IDareT'sHair  I got sweet potatoe hair cream, essential hair cream II, bamboo monoi spritz


----------



## Golden75

curlyhersheygirl said:


> @IDareT'sHair I never bothered to try those, I just moved on.



I got Frank juice.  Juices & berries made my SO gag.  He told me don't spray that mess around him .


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75 said:


> *I got sweet potatoe hair cream, essential hair cream II, bamboo monoi spritz*



@Golden75

Great Choices!  That Bamboo Monoi Spritz gets great reviews.  Come back & lemme know what you think about Siamese Twists.



Golden75 said:


> *I got Frank juice.  Juices & berries made my SO gag.  He told me don't spray that mess around him *.



@Golden75

Dang! I hope J&B don't get on my nerves.


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> 
> I didn't realize I had gotten an 8oz of Whipped Pudding.
> 
> I wonder if it can be a replacement for QB's CTDG?  Reminds me alot of that?



@IDareT'sHair I think so...they are very similar


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75 said:


> *I think so...they are very similar*



@Golden75

They really are G.

I've found a suitable replacement. 

Now I won't have to 'bite' the bullet for QB CTDG


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Golden75
> 
> Great Choices!  That Bamboo Monoi Spritz gets great reviews.  Come back & lemme know what you think about Siamese Twists.
> 
> 
> 
> @Golden75
> 
> Dang! I hope J&B don't get on my nerves.


@IDareT'sHair I think it was a bad batch from CM.  It did smell different than the time I purchased fresh from Oyin.  I think CM had it sitting in the shelf for a while


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75 said:


> *I think it was a bad batch from CM. * It did smell different than the time I purchased fresh from Oyin.  *I think CM had it sitting in the shelf for a while*



@Golden75

You know how they do!


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Golden75
> 
> You know how they do!


@IDareT'sHair Yea, I thought a few ladies had "off" stuff from CM or stuff went south faster than direct vendor purchase.  I took a pause on CM for awhile after that.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Golden75 
G, I seriously think that O-Handmades was my last purchase of 2015. 

I'm still haven't totally ruled out BoBeam.


----------



## Golden75

Bobeam is doing 35% off now


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75 said:


> *Yea, I thought a few ladies had "off" stuff from CM or stuff went south faster than direct vendor purchase.  I took a pause on CM for awhile after that.*



@Golden75

Me too.  Unless they offer 20% & Free Shipping. 

I might find x1 or x2 things to pick up over there.

I'm a sucka' for a discount & Free Shipping.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75 said:


> *Bobeam is doing 35% off now *



@Golden75
What's da' Code?


----------



## Golden75

I'll PM you and anyone else in here. It's subscriber appreciation so I'd rather keep in the fam


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Golden75

I saw da' code.  I also saw it is until Jan 4th.  Now I don't feel so pressed.


----------



## Golden75

Is start a convo same as PM?  Sheesh haven't used that feature in ages.

@IDareT'sHair well if that code start flying, she might get cleaned out.


----------



## Golden75

Decisions, decisions...I'll try not to order....don't think I'll make it


----------



## Golden75

Oh,  CM shipped.


----------



## Golden75

I'll prob be asleep soon Bobeam code APP35 if anyone needs it.


----------



## rileypak

Grabbed two Cocoa Cream Condish...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75 said:


> *well if that code start flying, she might get cleaned out.*



@Golden75

This prompted me to gone & make my mooove


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75 said:


> *I'll prob be asleep soon Bobeam code APP35 if anyone needs it.*



@Golden75

It's posted in that Sales Thread.  That G, for tryna' keep that one private.


rileypak said:


> *Grabbed two Cocoa Cream Condish...*



@rileypak

That's what you was 'pose to do!


----------



## flyygirlll2

It appears that only the Cocovanilla mango is available on Bobeam in terms of scent for that particular conditioner.


----------



## flyygirlll2

Never mind, I ended up getting 2 of the conditioners in Cocovanilla Mango. I hope my finicky hair loves it.


----------



## flyygirlll2

That purchase was impulsive as all get out  that's what I get for foolin' with ya'll


----------



## IDareT'sHair

flyygirlll2 said:


> *It appears that only the Cocovanilla mango is available on Bobeam in terms of scent for that particular conditioner.*


@flyygirlll2 
I didn't even see Cocovanilla?



flyygirlll2 said:


> *Never mind, I ended up getting 2 of the conditioners in Cocovanilla Mango. I hope my finicky hair loves it.*



@flyygirlll2

I'm sure it will.



flyygirlll2 said:


> *That purchase was impulsive as all get out  that's what I get for foolin' with ya'll *



@flyygirlll2 

Gurl....Don't be blaming us.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@flyygirlll2

That's my 'least' favorite scent (the Mango one).  I like the Coconut and the Butter Crème.


----------



## flyygirlll2

@IDareT'sHair Yeah out of the 3 scents that was the only option I saw. I got 2 since 35% is a good deal and her shipping is reasonable thank God. 

You know my pj ways, but ya'll are some pushas


----------



## flyygirlll2

@IDareT'sHair I wish she had the other scents available.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@flyygirlll2
I got her Original in Peppermint, but there is something about her Peppermint that doesn't agree with my Scalp.

I asked her if I could get it in Unscented.  Didn't want the Lavender or the Lemongrass.  If I can't get Unscented, I may have her cancel it.


----------



## flyygirlll2

@IDareT'sHair Sorry to hear that. Hopefully she will be able to do it for you unscented, I don't think that would be too much to ask.


----------



## flyygirlll2

I went back to the site and now I only see the original conditioner available and not the other one. Damn, did it really go OOS that quick?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

flyygirlll2 said:


> I went back to the site and now I only see the original conditioner available and not the other one. Damn, did it really go OOS that quick?



@flyygirlll2

Lemme go look


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Golden75
> 
> It's posted in that Sales Thread.  That G, for tryna' keep that one private.
> 
> 
> @rileypak
> 
> That's what you was 'pose to do!


I figured it would.  Don't know why I was tryna keep it on the down low


----------



## Golden75

I was gonna say, I only see the original too.  I can't remember which I preferred.  I'll grab both
ETA: imma sit down.  I don't need another thing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75 said:


> I figured it would.  Don't know why I was tryna keep it on the down low



@Golden75 

Girl, it is gone.
.


----------



## flyygirlll2

@Golden75 I haven't tried neither but went ahead with the new one since that's what I'm seeing being raved about.


----------



## flyygirlll2

@IDareT'sHair Folks went innnn very quick on that one  Glad I was able to get something early.


----------



## Golden75

flyygirlll2 said:


> @Golden75 I haven't tried neither but went ahead with the new one since that's what I'm seeing being raved about.


@flyygirlll2 I've tried them all, and have them all in the stash right now.  All lovely


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@flyygirlll2

Both are good.  The "Original" different ingredients


----------



## Golden75

@Beamodel APP35 Get in there quick!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75 said:


> *I've tried them all, and have them all in the stash right now.  All lovely *



@Golden75

I Agree


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@flyygirlll2 @Golden75

They went through that site like a Swarm of Locusts.... Picked it Clean.


----------



## flyygirlll2

@Golden75 @IDareT'sHair Im just looking for a really moisturizing DC without protien. The ingredients look pretty good.


----------



## flyygirlll2

@IDareT'sHair Girl, the moment I saw that there was only one option for that DC.. I had a feeling it wasn't going to last long... But dang that was fast though


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@flyygirlll2

I can't wait for your review


----------



## IDareT'sHair

flyygirlll2 said:


> *Girl, the moment I saw that there was only one option for that DC.. I had a feeling it wasn't going to last long... But dang that was fast though *



@flyygirlll2

And here I was talmbout waiting until January 4th.  smh.


----------



## flyygirlll2

@IDareT'sHair LMAO that's why I acted on it quick.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@flyygirlll2

And that's why I 'rethought' my decision and jumped on it.


----------



## Shay72

curlyhersheygirl said:


> @IDareT'sHair  I think folks forget how important CS is. I can give you a few days to respond but don't ignore me.


This right here is why Sarenzo Beads (old name) lost my business. I bought hair ties from her back in the day then moved on to hair & body products. Pretty consistent. She ignored one little question I had and I was out.  I followed you on FB and watched your tired you tube videos too. Come on now. An etsy seller (not hair related) did that to me too. I was following her everywhere. Unsubscribed to everything. If I'm not worth your time, you ain't getting mine. Oh sorry ya'll.....I'm back from my rant.


----------



## Beamodel

Golden75 said:


> @Beamodel APP35 Get in there quick!



Thanks Hun. I saw the code after the fact. I took a peek and they only have the original versions in lemon grass and peppermint. 

I wanted to try the new one. I had it in my cart about two hours ago and it vanished lol. I guess folks bought them all up.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72 said:


> *This right here is why Sarenzo Beads (old name) lost my business. I bought hair ties from her back in the day then moved on to hair & body products. Pretty consistent. She ignored one little question I had and I was out.  I followed you on FB and watched your tired you tube videos too. Come on now. An etsy seller (not hair related) did that to me too. I was following her everywhere. Unsubscribed to everything. If I'm not worth your time, you ain't getting mine. Oh sorry ya'll.....I'm back from my rant*.



@Shay72

That's Right Gurl.....

You can come on back now.


----------



## Shay72

I've been gone too long. I almost forgot the name of my beloved almond glaze and I don't know how to multi-quote anymore.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel said:


> *I had it in my cart about two hours ago and it vanished lol. I guess folks bought them all up.*



@Beamodel

Vanished by a pack of Hungry Wolves!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Shay72  Just keep hitting reply on the number of posts you want to quote and it will Multi-Quote for you.

Hairveda Almond Glaze. Last time I bought it, it was different.  Waxy.


----------



## Beamodel

Lol @IDareT'sHair  I see that


----------



## divachyk

Golden75 said:


> I got Frank juice.  Juices & berries made my SO gag.  He told me don't spray that mess around him .



I don't know why but this had me laughing out loud... @Golden75


----------



## divachyk

I decided to do some deep cleaning of closets and such and didn't sign on all day and done messed around and missed out on Bobeam. *sucks teef*


----------



## gorgeoushair

Froreal3 said:


> So far the SD RCA still makes my hair feel the softest. You can tell while its rinsing out...hair just feels like butter. It's HG. This one will go on my list of good dcers, but I probably won't repurchase after it runs out.



Why won't you repurchase?  I thought you loved this stuff.


----------



## Froreal3

gorgeoushair said:


> Why won't you repurchase?  I thought you loved this stuff.


I was saying that I may not repurchase the Joico Balm. It's good, but hasn't knocked the SD RCA off of its HG status.


----------



## gorgeoushair

Froreal3 said:


> I was saying that I may not repurchase the Joico Balm. It's good, but hasn't knocked the SD RCA off of its HG status.


 
Oh okay lol


----------



## gorgeoushair

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> 
> You know what we don't hear as much about anymore?  DB's Pumpkin Seed Conditioner.
> 
> I still love it though.  I need to pull that out.



I have 2 bottles of this and I don't remember trying it....is this a DC?  I remember a couple of post saying it wasn't.


----------



## gorgeoushair

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> 
> Just checked out with Oyin Handmade:
> x1 Hair Dew (back up to the back up)
> x1 Juices & Berries (back up)
> x1 Sugar Berries (back up)
> x2 Honey Hemps (back ups to the Nth Power)
> 
> Done!  And Done!



@IDareT'sHair  I didn't know you liked Oyin HH.  I can't recall you raving or mentioning it.  Review please?


----------



## gorgeoushair

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Golden75
> 
> They really are G.
> 
> I've found a suitable replacement.
> 
> Now I won't have to 'bite' the bullet for QB CTDG



Really? I have been wanting to try QB for sometime now but ummm I have whipped pudding in my stash; unused.


----------



## gorgeoushair

The cocovanilla mango is in stock and has been for awhile.  I don't think it was ever OOS.


----------



## gorgeoushair

^^ Okay...now it is.  I'm thinking she will restock.  I sent her a message on FB.


----------



## flyygirlll2

@gorgeoushair Hopefully she restocks because I'm still seeing the original conditioner posted.


----------



## Shay72

I was in love with some DB Pumpkin Seed Conditioner .


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

gorgeoushair said:


> I have 2 bottles of this and I don't remember trying it....is this a DC?  I remember a couple of post saying it wasn't.


@gorgeoushair I use it as a DC and get great results.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl

Hey Curly!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@gorgeoushair

It's a Spring/Summer Cowash HG.  I always buy a Liter every BF/Christmas during the Sales.  It's been a part of my Stash since I joined.


----------



## Froreal3

Picked up two things from the Soultanicals 50% off sale. Marula Melon Moisture Guru and the Loc & Roll Berry Flava stuff. I had the regular Marula before and didn't like the scent, so I forget if I liked the product. lol


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Shay72 Gurl....I'm pulling out my DB Pumpkin Seed soon 16oz. 

@gorgeoushair I use it as a Cowash.  It is labeled as a DC'er.  But I've never used it that way.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

flyygirlll2 said:


> *I'm still seeing the original conditioner posted.*



@flyygirlll2
She has an 8oz unscented original DC'er for me.  And I already have x1 on the way.


----------



## flyygirlll2

@IDareT'sHair Nice  I'm glad she was able to do that for you.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@flyygirlll2
Yeah, I woulda' just had her cancel the order.

There was something about her Peppermint Oil that irritated my scalp when I tried it in her Rootz Hair Oil.

I guess I could have tried it again just to make sure.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl

What's Up Curly?  What are the Kurl-Kidz usin' & lovin' these days?  

You know Imma STANS of the Kurl-Kidz!


----------



## rileypak

Hey hey ladies! 

I want to buy some oil (JBCO Hair Therapy, Strong Roots Red Pimento Oil, Lavender JBCO) from Tropic Isle Living while they have 35% off {no code needed} but the shipping eats up the discount


----------



## Beamodel

FYI 
I was able to snag me one Bobeam conditioner


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@rileypak @Beamodel

Good to see you Ladies are on the Job.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak @Beamodel
> 
> Good to see you Ladies are on the Job.



I hope the DC works better for me because Lawd knows bobeams ayurvrdic shampoo bar tore my hair up. 

This was why I had stayed away from this line but hopefully this dc's will be better.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Beamodel

I hope it works for you too Sis.  *crosses fangas*

So, are you still thinking about installing Box Braids and if you do, how long will you leave them in?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Using my last M:C Goji Berry Silk Milk.  Will hate to see it go.


----------



## Beamodel

@IDareT'sHair 

Yes I'm still contemplating it. If I do them I will most likely install and keep them in for a while by refreshing them every so often.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair said:


> Using my last M:C Goji Berry Silk Milk.  Will hate to see it go.



I still have a bottle or two of this. I don't use it though. Her stuff was too greasy for my hair.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel said:


> *I still have a bottle or two of this. I don't use it though. Her stuff was too greasy for my hair.*



It didn't work for DS either? @Beamodel

I love it.  Performance, Scent everything about it.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair said:


> It didn't work for DS either? @Beamodel
> 
> I love it.  Performance, Scent everything about it.



Some cream worked for him but it spoiled on him. I forgot what it was called though.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> 
> What's Up Curly?  What are the Kurl-Kidz usin' & lovin' these days?
> 
> You know Imma STANS of the Kurl-Kidz!


@IDareT'sHair Here's what they're using and loving right now.

My daughter: SM JBCO LI, Zanzibar heat shield cream & Jakeala's parfait. She said this combo creates the best stretched styles for her hair.
The boys: Kenra moisturizing conditioner, BRB okra curl cream and flaxseed gel. 
For the baby: coconut oil and curl enhancing smoothie.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *For the baby: coconut oil and curl enhancing smoothie.*



@curlyhersheygirl

.......


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl

I can't beweave I didn't get any Jakeala?  I haven't bought Jakeala in a while.

When you said DD is lovin' the Jakeala Parfait it reminded me of that.  What scent is she using?

I wanted to get that Jakeala Green Tea Hair Mask, but didn't get it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@prettyinpurple

Calling a QB Stans!

If you've used Oyin's Whipped Pudding, do you (or don't you) think it's a suitable replacement for CTDG?


----------



## prettyinpurple

IDareT'sHair said:


> @prettyinpurple
> 
> Calling a QB Stans!
> 
> If you've used Oyin's Whipped Pudding, do you (or don't you) think it's a suitable replacement for CTDG?


Hmm.  I haven't used that Oyin product in years and it was early on in their business.  I liked the scent at first, it was light.  I had a sample size I think.  Then I got the full batch and the chocolate scent was overwhelming.

All I smell is a light natural cocoa butter scent with the CTDG.  I am sensitive to scents and strong ones give me a headache but that probably doesn't pertain to you.

I do not remember the texture of Whipped Pudding that much but I do recall thinking that you could tell it was a shea butter product. Just the way that shea butter acts in a whipped product.  Kinda remember thinking it seemed more gel and water like. Maybe it's the AVG.

The CTDG is very light but easily buildable (just apply more if needed).  I use it as a moisturizer and twisting product.  It does help detangle when I apply it before twisting my hair.  Not sure if the Whipped Pudding will do that.

However now you can find Oyin at some Whole Food stores as well as Target I think.  Easy to find is always great.  For WF, pay attention to their sales as they do 25% off ones in the Whole Body section periodically and they have an easy return policy.  The last sale was BF.

ETA:  Also now I know that I do not like shea butter or coconut oil on my hair.  So if I bought Whipped Pudding it would be for body use.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

@IDareT'sHair The scent is chocolate cookie. Once I use up a few more things I'll make an order from there.

In regards to the whipped pudding being a replacement for CTDG, for me it's a no. In terms of moisture they are compatible but when it comes to detangling CTDG wins hands down. I use CTDG as a detangler so that's why for me they're not the same. I am yet to find a product to beat it in that regard.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@prettyinpurple @curlyhersheygirl

Thank You Ladies.  

Excellent Reviews.  Great Pros & Cons.

I guess I'll still be on that QB CTDG Grind.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl

At 1st glance, you'd swear it is/was a dead-ringer for CTDG.

That's what I get for tryna' cut corners.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

@IDareT'sHair I thought so too at first but once I used it I noticed the differences.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *I thought so too at first but once I used it I noticed the differences.*



@curlyhersheygirl  You and @prettyinpurple  made great substantial arguments why it is not/could not!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl

What products are you waiting on Curly?


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

@IDareT'sHair Just the two honey hemps I ordered last night.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl

We gone both start having Package Withdrawl soon.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

@IDareT'sHair Yup lol


----------



## Froreal3

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> 
> We gone both start having Package Withdrawl soon.


So true. I'm getting side eyed by my boo about all these packages both hair related and non-hair related.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl

What Deep Conditioners are you going to start the New Year off with Ms. Curl-Gurl?

I'm almost done with CJ Curl Rehab and will probably pull out - DB DC'ing Mask and maybe some Jakeala Sweet Honey Thang. 

I may mix that with Jakeala's Dope DC'er


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Froreal3 said:


> *So true. I'm getting side eyed by my boo about all these packages both hair related and non-hair related.*



@Froreal3

Yup.  Package Withdrawl is real.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl @Froreal3

Package Withdrawl is part of the disease of PJ-ism....

Even when you watch YT Videos, the PJ's in them are so excited about the Packages.

Some even go so far as to show the boxes! etc.....and how they hafta' open & smell everything....

The Addiction is real.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

If I could get through package withdrawl, I could probably beat my PJ-ism. 

Ya'll always know when I'm headed for a Crash....it's when I get bad, I start asking ya'll for a Swap!

Gotta have that package!


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

@IDareT'sHair 
Mixing sweet thang with dope is . I tried that when I first puchased both. Right now I'm mixing dope with Bekura's apple ?? but that's not as nice.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

@IDareT'sHair 
In January I'll be working on Ynobe, NG and SM. Not sure which particular ones just yet.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *Mixing sweet thang with dope is . I tried that when I first puchased both. Right now I'm mixing dope with Bekura's apple ?? but that's not as nice.*



@curlyhersheygirl

Thanks for this review Ms. C!

I will definitely be trying this Combo.

You know I could never make Apple Sorghum work for me.  I finally gave up on it.


----------



## Froreal3

I used *SD Almond Buttercream.* Smells so good...more of a strong almond scent. I love the consistency and how it goes into my hair. So far, this is a repurchase when I meander over to Silk Dreams for more RCA and VS. So we'll see how it holds up in the moisture department.

Oh and I used *APB Cupuacu Avocado Moisturizer*. It's new. Wow, that stuff had my hair so soft for days....I am heavy handed, so it was slightly oily, but yall know I don't mind that. Next time I'll back off it, but I love the scent (Sugar Cookie Crunch) and the consistency. I sealed with the matching butta  and I couldn't keep my hands out my hair. lol It's definitely a repurchase.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl

Only 1,234,567,89-10 more to go!.....


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> 
> Only 1,234,567,89-10 more to go!.....


@IDareT'sHair  LOL yes.

Did you try mixing it with something else? That was the only way it worked for me. As a prepoo it failed and by itself as a DC it failed as well.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *Did you try mixing it with something else? That was the only way it worked for me. As a prepoo it failed and by itself as a DC it failed as well.*



@curlyhersheygirl

Yes, I mixed it with several things, but can't remember everything I did end up mixing it with?

I may try to mix it with SM's Manuka Honey (since it's been getting average & substandard reviews) to try to help it along.


----------



## rileypak

I just realized last weekend I used up the last of my bae - Redken Hair Cleansing Creme!

I have a bottle of sulfate free moisturizing shampoo (by LRC) but I will not use it without having a sulfate shampoo in the house in case I hate it. Think I'm going to grab something cheap-ish from Target tomorrow to wash my hair with until Ulta's Liter Sale next month. Hopefully I don't regret that decision...


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

@IDareT'sHair  That sounds like it might be a winner.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

@rileypak Ulta has the liter on sale now for $15.99 I just got 2


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@rileypak

Man, I would hate that.  That's why I am obsessed with back ups. 

I would hate to be w/o something I really want to use.  When is Ulta's Liter Sale?

January or February?

Man just saying that lets me know 2015 flew by!


----------



## rileypak

curlyhersheygirl said:


> @rileypak Ulta has the liter on sale for $15.99 I just got 2


 
Thanks Curly!!


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

@IDareT'sHair The liter sale is on now


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> @rileypak Ulta has the liter on sale now for $15.99 I just got 2



@curlyhersheygirl
Dang!......

Curly you got a Ph.D in PJ-ism!

Thanks for the info, but don't need anything.  What did you get Liters of Ms. C?


----------



## Froreal3

curlyhersheygirl said:


> @rileypak Ulta has the liter on sale now for $15.99 I just got 2


Oh really?


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

rileypak said:


> Thanks Curly!!


@rileypak NP don't forget the $3.50 off coupon


----------



## IDareT'sHair

IDareT'sHair said:


> *Thanks for the info, but don't need anything.  What did you get Liters of Ms. C?*



@curlyhersheygirl


----------



## Froreal3

@curlyhersheygirl what did you get?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *NP don't forget the $3.50 off coupon*



@curlyhersheygirl

Curly-Gurl you got them going crazy with this latest news!They done ran out.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

@IDareT'sHair  & @Froreal3  I got 2 Redken cleansing creams and 2 Kenra moisturizing conditioners for the boys


----------



## Froreal3

^^I have a Redken Cleansing Cream in my cart. Is the Kenra conditioner a rinse out? @curlyhersheygirl


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

@Froreal3 Yes it is


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl

You think that was your last purchase of 2015?


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

@IDareT'sHair Yes. I really wasn't planning on getting anything from Ulta but bought those when I took my daughter in store to use her gift card.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *Yes. I really wasn't planning on getting anything from Ulta but bought those when I took my daughter in store to use her gift card*.


@curlyhersheygirl

You gotta admit Curly, that was a great Buy!

I talked to BoBeam (she is getting slammed on her DC'ers)


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

@IDareT'sHair Yes it was.
I was trying to get 2 bobeam DC's but there's none.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl
I thought she restocked? 

I told her we had been 'chatting' up that DC'er recently and she said she "wondered WHY folks were buying 4-5 DC'ers.

She said she had expected the Shampoo Bars to go, and had no idea the DC'er would be flying off the shelf like that.

I told her we went in like a swarm of locusts and a pack of hungry wolves.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl

I guess Da' Boys will be getting their Kenra on!

Girl, I can't keep up with the Kurl-Kidz.  Them some real PJ's over there.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> I thought she restocked?
> 
> *I told her we went in like a swarm of locusts and a pack of hungry wolves.*


@IDareT'sHair  Maybe she did and then I missed those as well.
Now she knows how we do lol


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> I thought she restocked?
> 
> I told her we had been 'chatting' up that DC'er recently and she said she "wondered WHY folks were buying 4-5 DC'ers.
> 
> She said she had expected the Shampoo Bars to go, and had no idea the DC'er would be flying off the shelf like that.
> 
> I told her we went in like a swarm of locusts and a pack of hungry wolves.



She is so sweet. She changed my scent for me.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> 
> I guess Da' Boys will be getting their Kenra on!
> 
> Girl, I can't keep up with the Kurl-Kidz.  Them some real PJ's over there.


@IDareT'sHair  Yes they will. They do wash n go's daily so that suits their needs really well as a RO/ LI


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel said:


> *She is so sweet. She changed my scent for me.*



@Beamodel

And she did the unscented for me.

She has great CS and you are right, she is super nice.


----------



## Beamodel

Which is better, the original formula or the new formula for her DC? @IDareT'sHair


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl

Them Kurl-Kidz  got their Hair Game down.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel said:


> *Which is better, the original formula or the new formula for her DC?*



@Beamodel

I like them both.  *You know how I do*

The Original does have a 'touch' of Oat Protein in it.  So, if you are looking for total moisture the Limited Edition one.

BoBeam DC'ers are always my "Go-to" when I need to buy a little something to take the edge off.


----------



## Beamodel

I might grab an unscented one from curlmart while they have a sale going on.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Beamodel
I've never bought any from Curlmart ever. 

Always from BoBeam directly. 

This doesn't seem like a product that would move very fast for CM which is why I would be leery getting it from there.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Beamodel
> I've never bought any from Curlmart ever.
> 
> Always from BoBeam directly.
> 
> This doesn't seem like a product that would move very fast for CM which is why I would be leery getting it from there.



Thanks, good point.


----------



## rileypak

I've used 2 Bobeams (Unscented, Revive - Lemongrass) from Curl Mart that I kept refrigerated for almost a year with no ill effects but I completely understand if folks are a bit leery based on their track record (I still have half of a Stimulate in the fridge that hasn't shown any signs of anything).

Well Bae aka Redken is officially home again! Grabbed two bottles today.
Will be going back before the sale is over to grab a liter of Biolage Ultra Hydrasource...and maybe another Redken Hair Cleansing Creme while I'm at it


----------



## Beamodel

Thanks @rileypak


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> *Well Bae aka Redken is officially home again! Grabbed two bottles today.*
> *Will be going back before the sale is over to grab a liter of Biolage Ultra Hydrasource...and maybe another Redken Hair Cleansing Creme while I'm at it *



@rileypak

I gotta tell Ya' ....... Ya'll are showin' up & showin' skrait out in 2015.

I'm so Proud.


----------



## Shay72

@rileypak 
You can spend $35 to get free shipping. But I think I will pass because the  35% is limited to only 3 items in your order. Trying to be slick.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72 said:


> *But I think I will pass because the  35% is limited to only 3 items in your order. Trying to be slick.*



@Shay72 @rileypak

Who dat?

Who ya'll talmbout tryna' be slick?  Ulta?


----------



## Shay72

@IDareT'sHair 
Tropic Isle Living


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I'm makin' x1 more purchase this year.

Not sure what, but I'm gettin' somethin'.

BoBeam was suppose to be my last & final purchase. 

Before that, it was Oyin.  So, Ya'll see where this is going right?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72 said:


> *Tropic Isle Living*



@Shay72 
Hmphf.


----------



## rileypak

Shay72 said:


> @rileypak
> You can spend $35 to get free shipping. But I think I will pass because the  35% is limited to only 3 items in your order. Trying to be slick.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@rileypak

Gurl....Are you done yet?  I got to get in my last Purchase(s) of 2015. 

I have a Jakeala Green Tea Hair Masque in a cart (I've been wanting this since I had a sample).

And I have some CJ in a Cart over at AveYou I'm thinking about.

Siamese Twists Discount Code expired already.


----------



## rileypak

@IDareT'sHair 
I'm done with 2015 hair purchases! I just don't have the fridge space for more at the moment...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> *I'm done with 2015 hair purchases! I just don't have the fridge space for more at the moment...*



@rileypak

Imma get x1 more in.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Shay72

Are you done yet for 2015?


----------



## divachyk

@prettyinpurple  and @curlyhersheygirl, how do you use CTDG to detangle? I need to figure this one out. 
@rileypak, you'z a bawse! Skrait hauling.
@IDareT'sHair, the protein in the original Bobeam had me on retreat. I'll wait for the pure moisture one.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@divachyk

I thought she had restocked?


----------



## Shay72

Anyone using the Hair Journal app? I just remembered that on here and decided to check it out. I plan to have a written journal too. I'm not playing this time around.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

So what happened was, I was digging through my stash looking for something and stumbled on x3 BSP's. 

I thought I only had x2.  And I found another bottle of Hair Dew.

I am so mad.  I thought I was precise in my Inventory.  I'll be doing a lot of Stash shopping in 2016.

So, don't ya'll be tryna' make me buy nothin'


----------



## Shay72

@IDareT'sHair 
Yep, funny thing is I never bought from HH. I was gonna get that JBCO though but that deal wasn't right.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72 said:


> *Anyone using the Hair Journal app? I just remembered that on here and decided to check it out. I plan to have a written journal too. I'm not playing this time around*.



@Shay72

I ain't playing this time around either Shay.  Especially since I am 15 months post tryna' make it to 24 months.

I don't have the Hair Journal App, but will be keeping better written journal notes of my products/stash.

So we can both start this year off right.  I know I need to do better with Inventory Management.


----------



## divachyk

I didn't see any when I looked a few minutes ago. Let me re-check @IDareT'sHair


----------



## IDareT'sHair

divachyk said:


> *I didn't see any when I looked a few minutes ago. Let me re-check*



@divachyk

I just looked.  She didn't restock.

She said she will be restocking the Cocoa ones in February and will have another Sale at that time. 

That one is always "Limited Edition"


----------



## flyygirlll2

Happy New Year ladies!


----------



## gorgeoushair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> @gorgeoushair I use it as a DC and get great results.





curlyhersheygirl said:


> @Froreal3 Yes it is



A rinse out? For real?  I could have sworn this was a DC.  That's how I used it when I was relaxed.


----------



## divachyk

IDareT'sHair said:


> @divachyk
> 
> I just looked.  She didn't restock.
> 
> She said she will be restocking the Cocoa ones in February and will have another Sale at that time.
> 
> That one is always "Limited Edition"



@IDareT'sHair, I convo'd her to ask if she had any conditioners without protein. She asked what protein I was looking to avoid. I got the impression all of her conditioners have protein. She stated she loves tweaking and maybe could come up with something for me.  Which one you're loving that doesn't have protein -- Cocoa?


----------



## rileypak

divachyk said:


> @IDareT'sHair, I convo'd her to ask if she had any conditioners without protein. She asked what protein I was looking to avoid. I got the impression all of her conditioners have protein. She stated she loves tweaking and maybe could come up with something for me.  Which one you're loving that doesn't have protein -- Cocoa?



Wasn't specifically asked but the Cocoa Creme - Limited Edition doesn't have protein per the label.
The original conditioners (unscented, lemongrass, peppermint) have oat powder. I'm not sure about the other three special scented ones (buttercream, cocomango, and something else).


----------



## IDareT'sHair

divachyk said:


> *Which one you're loving that doesn't have protein -- Cocoa?*



@divachyk

I'm talmbout this one per @rileypak



rileypak said:


> *Wasn't specifically asked but the Cocoa Creme - Limited Edition doesn't have protein per the label.*


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@gorgeoushair

It is a DC'er, but I personally use DB's Pumpkin as a Cowash.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@rileypak

We use to always say: Da' Spurrrrrrt got a hold of our fangas, making us hit PayNah when we were getting our haulin' on, so I am saying to you: "I hope da' Spurrrrrt done left your fangas!"


----------



## rileypak

@IDareT'sHair 
The Spurrrrrt has left Ms. T!
Other than the two liters of shampoo I mentioned yesterday, I have no plans to purchase...right now


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Shay72 inspired me to keep better notes on various things.

Shay also turned me on to a bunch of products as well as helped me break the bad habit of having 50-11 things open at once.

And after finding x3 Jars of BSP when I thought I only had x2, I thought I had my entire stash locked down (by memory) I know I need to do a better job.

I use to write out my Regi (sometimes I still do) but I will keep better notes in 2016.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> *The Spurrrrrt has left Ms. T!
> Other than the two liters of shampoo I mentioned yesterday, I have no plans to purchase...right now*



@rileypak

Yeah....done left mine too (for now). 

We left 2015 in a Blaze of Glory tho'


----------



## rileypak

I need to get back into keeping notes. I used to keep wash day notes and inventory notes...
I really need to get back on the inventory notes. I should be shopping my stash more.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> *I really need to get back on the inventory notes. I should be shopping my stash more.*



@rileypak

You and me both.  I've found stuff I didn't know I had (back ups to the back ups).  And that normally doesn't happen.


----------



## rileypak

Okay I'm going to do it. Right now. 
I'm going to go through the refrigerator stash and take note of what I have. Wish me luck!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> *Okay I'm going to do it. Right now.
> I'm going to go through the refrigerator stash and take note of what I have. Wish me luck! *



@rileypak

Welp.  I guess I won't see you again until 2019.    BYE.........


----------



## MileHighDiva

Okay ladies, last night I looked at my Bobeam DCer from MyLoux and it's the Pamper/Lavender Condish. Not the Cococream everyone is raving about. 

I forgot to use the Felicia Leatherwood brush while detangling again.  However, I did use one of them this morning, while I setting my hair.  I was making sure there was no tangles in each quadrant that I created, before I started sectioning etc.  I like it for that.

I'm going to put one in the bathroom, so I'll see it while detangling etc.

Happy New Year!


----------



## Shay72

That Hair Journal app looks promising. I'm going with the Pro. It's only 99 cents. I will use it to set reminders and to see in a calendar format what I did when. There's a diary where I can take notes and I think I will duplicate it meaning it will be in my handwritten journal and app. The journal will not always be with me but the phone will. I also like how you can categorize your products and include pics. I'll just add mine as I use them so it won't be so cumbersome. You can add notes to this too.


----------



## rileypak

@IDareT'sHair
I just finished!  and it only took an hour and a half 

Pics will be in the show your stash thread. I am NOT going to do the closet yet. That would take me at least 2.5 hours and I'm too tired now from the fridge stash


----------



## MileHighDiva

I want stash porn from the closet, as well!  @rileypak


----------



## rileypak

@MileHighDiva 
I'll make sure I let you ladies know when the closet stash inventory is done


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

divachyk said:


> @prettyinpurple  and @curlyhersheygirl, how do you use CTDG to detangle? I need to figure this one out.
> @rileypak, you'z a bawse! Skrait hauling.
> @IDareT'sHair, the protein in the original Bobeam had me on retreat. I'll wait for the pure moisture one.


@divachyk I apply it to dry hair in sections and detangle. The tangles just melt way. If I'm in a real rush I'll leave it on as a DC as well.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

gorgeoushair said:


> A rinse out? For real?  I could have sworn this was a DC.  That's how I used it when I was relaxed.


@gorgeoushair That's how we use it but if it worked for you as a DC I don't see a problem. How was it as a DC ?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> * I just finished!  and it only took an hour and a half
> 
> Pics will be in the show your stash thread. I am NOT going to do the closet yet. That would take me at least 2.5 hours and I'm too tired now from the fridge stash *



@rileypak

Say What Nah?  An hour & a half.  Hmphf.  Not Bad.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *That's how we use it but if it worked for you as a DC I don't see a problem. How was it as a DC ?*



@curlyhersheygirl
Um...Yeah...it wouldn't be uncommon for a DC to be used as a R/O.  Especially this one.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

MileHighDiva said:


> *Okay ladies, last night I looked at my Bobeam DCer from MyLoux and it's the Pamper/Lavender Condish. Not the Cococream everyone is raving about. *Happy New Year!



@MileHighDiva

Is that the one everyone is raving about?  I like them both.  The Coco Cream and the Original.

Oh, & Happy 2016 to you.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Oops I came in here and forgot to wish my fellow divas
Happy New Year!
May God continue to bless and keep us.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Well....made my 1st purchase of 2016....
x4 Naturelle Grow Jamaican Me Crazy Cleansing Conditioners $5.00 while Supplies last.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl 
Your Regimen sounds good this week.


----------



## flyygirlll2

@IDareT'sHair Girl, you couldn't even wait one day could you?  I'm by Ulta now so I understand


----------



## IDareT'sHair

flyygirlll2 said:


> *Girl, you couldn't even wait one day could you?*  I'm by Ulta now so I understand



@flyygirlll2 
Nope.couldn't.pass.up.that.deal.

What Chu' Durrin' in Ulta?????


----------



## flyygirlll2

@IDareT'sHair LOL that "pj itis" is in full effect I see  

I didn't end up going in there. I was at the mall with DH but he was ready to go, so I just KIM even though I wanted to go in to check that liter sale  maybe I'll go tomorrow or just buy online.


----------



## rileypak

Stash pics posted in thread...

@IDareT'sHair 
it appears that I do still have a full jar of Claudies Renew Protein Conditioner...I don't even remember buying it


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@rileypak

I bet you did discover some very important thangs during your little inventory project. *cough*


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl

Gurl...I can't get 2016 started like 2015.

BF 2015 I got started and never stopped.

I ain't going out like dat this year


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

@IDareT'sHair I hear ya. This year I'm being more strategic with my purchases. I won't be dealing with high shipping and mediocre sales


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *I won't be dealing with high shipping and mediocre sales*


@curlyhersheygirl

SAY THAT!  SAY THAT!

That's why I jumped all over that NG Sale.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl

I had no 'intentions' of making a purchase this soon for real tho'


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

@IDareT'sHair That was a great deal. 
I'm so glad I also stocked up on honey Hemp. I forgot how wonderful that stuff is. It will also be easier to handle the amount I bought since they are 8oz bottles.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> 
> I had no 'intentions' of making a purchase this soon for real tho'


@IDareT'sHair I know sis but that was too good to pass up.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl

One of my BoBeam 'unscented' came today.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *I'm so glad I also stocked up on honey Hemp. I forgot how wonderful that stuff is. It will also be easier to handle the amount I bought since they are 8oz bottles*.



@curlyhersheygirl

I'm really glad I got them too.  Like I said upthread, it is such a lovely product.


----------



## Froreal3

I really am not going to buy much this 2016. I have enough from this Blk Friday and last years.  I think I will go ahead and go for 3 months without buying a single hair product that I don't need....


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Froreal3 said:


> *I think I will go ahead and go for 3 months without buying a single hair product that I don't need....*



@Froreal3
Good for You Fro.  Let us know how that works out.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

@Froreal3 I hear ya, that's a good plan. I'll be playing it based on the presented situation. If the sale and stash situation are right, I'll buy.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *I hear ya, that's a good plan. I'll be playing it based on the presented situation. If the sale and stash situation are right, I'll buy.*


@curlyhersheygirl

Me too.  I can't put myself under that type of restriction. 

Way too much can happen.


----------



## Froreal3

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Froreal3
> Good for You Fro.  Let us know how that works out.





curlyhersheygirl said:


> @Froreal3 I hear ya, that's a good plan. I'll be playing it based on the presented situation. If the sale and stash situation are right, I'll buy.


Trying to think if I need that liter of Redken Cleansing Cream. I just bought a 10.5oz bottle and I will use it about once a month....How often is that sale again?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Froreal3 
I have no Clue?  Sorry Girl.


----------



## MileHighDiva

@Froreal3 January and June/July ish.


----------



## Froreal3

MileHighDiva said:


> @Froreal3 January and June/July ish.


Maybe I'll wait till July then...


----------



## Froreal3

So I just bought the Redken and a couple lip glosses. Used coupon code *201872* for $5.00 off. So I can't buy anything hair related until my bday in March.


----------



## flyygirlll2

I asked if I could change both of the Cocovanilla Mango conditioners I got from Bobeam to Cocoa Cream. She responded and said she was able to make one Cocoa Cream for me instead and sent me a pic of the products full to the brim  

Even though she wasn't able to change both, She's a sweetheart and gets an A for good customer service.


----------



## Beamodel

flyygirlll2 said:


> I asked if I could change both of the Cocovanilla Mango conditioners I got from Bobeam to Cocoa Cream. She responded and said she was able to make one Cocoa Cream for me instead and sent me a pic of the products full to the brim
> 
> Even though she wasn't able to change both, She's a sweetheart and gets an A for good customer service.



I originally had coco vanilla mango too. She changed it to buttercream for me @flyygirlll2 

I think I asked her to do this yesterday for me though.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@flyygirlll2 
I'm glad you asked.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Froreal3 said:


> *I think I will go ahead and go for 3 months without buying a single hair product that I don't need....*





Froreal3 said:


> *So I just bought the Redken and a couple lip glosses. Used coupon code 201872 for $5.00 off. So I can't buy anything hair related until my bday in March.*



This is the reason I cannot put myself on restrictions.  Stuff Happens.


----------



## divachyk

I thought the spirit left my fangaz when I paid my credit card bill but then I quickly reminded myself, it's my (and @IDareT'sHair) birthday month so the turn up begins. I'll make more mature buying decisions next month. (but don't hold me to that...)

I will ask her about Cocoa Creme - Limited Edition. Thanks @IDareT'sHair and @rileypak


----------



## IDareT'sHair

divachyk said:


> * birthday month so the turn up begins.*



@divachyk

Gurl.....I ain't tryna' turnt up nothing!


----------



## divachyk

Com'mon @IDareT'sHair...don't leave me in the cold on this one. I will be treating myself extra special this month. It might be a simple as nail polish but I'mma treat me.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

divachyk said:


> *Com'mon* *...don't leave me in the cold on this one. I will be treating myself extra special this month. It might be a simple as nail polish but I'mma treat me. *



@divachyk

Imma Celebrate YOU!


----------



## Golden75

Grabbed 2 Redken liters from Ulta: cleansing cream and curvaceous poo.

2016 will be my year of restraint.  I was gonna try 3 months no buy.  Gonna do my best to just stay in the stash.

And Happy New Year ladies!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Good Mernin' Ladies!

@rileypak glad you showed that Stash.  *good lookin' out*

It made me pull out M:C Terra Forma Pre-Rx.  I have that in now with some Wheat Germ Oil on top.

Will Cleanse this out in a minute.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75 said:


> *Gonna do my best *to just stay in the stash.  And Happy New Year ladies!


@Golden75

This is really all you can do G.  No sense making resolutions you know you can't keep once the Spurrrt comes upon dem fangas HARD.  I learned that lesson a long time ago.

You just gotta go where it takes you!


----------



## rileypak

@IDareT'sHair
Glad I could inspire someone with my PJism 

It made me realize I have a lot more moisturizers than I remembered. I need to dig back into them and hopefully my water rinsing will help. 
Also I should use more of my 1,357,911 leave-ins too


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> *Glad I could inspire someone with my PJism *



@rileypak

Thanks Gurl.  I almost forgot that I had that TerraForma (I love that).


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Used Up:
x1 Mission:Condition Caramel Treatment (I think/hope I have x1 back-up)


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Morning divas. Made my first hair related purchase for the year. I got 8oz of emu oil from Amazon.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl

Hey Curly!  

I am 'sadly' coming to the end of my Mission:Condition stash. 

I 'think' I have one more Caramel Treatment.

I'm almost finished with my large jar of TerraForma Pre-Poo and I may have x1 or x2 HempAde's left.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

@IDareT'sHair I'm almost done with the honey DC so all I'll have left is the hempade.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> Morning divas. *Made my first hair related purchase for the year.* I got 8oz of emu oil from Amazon.


@curlyhersheygirl
.......
I'm determined not to go into 2016 the way I did 2015.  I bought all the way through the entire year.

I needs to do better.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *I'm almost done with the honey DC *so all I'll have left is the hempade.


@curlyhersheygirl
......


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> .......
> I'm determined not to go into 2016 the way I did 2015.  I bought all the way through the entire year.
> 
> I needs to do better.


@IDareT'sHair Don't worry sis you will. We'll keep each other in check.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> Don't worry sis you will. *We'll keep each other in check.*


@curlyhersheygirl

Okay Agent# 123,456,789-10...

I'm sure we will.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl

Your Regi sounded really good yesterday.  How'd your Hair turn out?

OT: I ended up with x8 OHHH's


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl

Trying Alikay Naturals Honey & Sage DC'er today.  1st time trying this.  I have an x8oz and a 16oz, so I hope I like it.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

@IDareT'sHair 8? Oh boy. I think we should focus on categories. That way we won't over purchase certain things when the spirit gets us.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

@IDareT'sHair  Let me know how it goes.
My hair turned out really nice.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *8? Oh boy. I think we should focus on categories. That way we won't over purchase certain things when the spirit gets us.*



@curlyhersheygirl
I usually buy a Liter BF anyway for Spring/Summer, so it's like I bought x2 Liters. *tryna' rationalize it in my head* So it won't _sound _so bad.

Gurl....errtime I went on Oyin's site and still saw that it was $6.99, I snatched up x2 more, that how I got there.

Che likes the Alikay Honey & Sage and we usually like a lot of the same things, so hopefully it will be good.  (Under da' Steama' now).

My Honey Handmades is in the City, let's see if it actually gets delivered this time.  I got x2 Cleansing Conditioners from them.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl

You got me 'excited' about using Jakeala's Dope _mixed_ with Sweet Honey Thang. 

I almost used it today, but wanted to see what was up with this Alikay H&S.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

@IDareT'sHair  I know how we do especially when something is good and we get a sweet deal.

I've been keeping an eye on Alikay for a minute. I was so mad i missed the BF sale. Let me know how it turns out.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl  I will.  But you know Gurl, errthang is better with Steam.

I think I bought the 16oz M-Day and I picked the 8oz up on the Exchange (or the other way around).

I did like the "Knots Be Gone" Detangling Spritz, and just finished that up, not too long ago (and would repurchase - during a decent sale).

I've been curious about the Avocado DC'er, but the Color (for some reason) is a little off-putting.

I've seen mixed reviews about the Honey & Sage, but actually more favorable than unfavorable.

The Crème Brule and that Lemongrass Spritz also seem to get good reviews (but I know I won't get Lemongrass). 

I wanted to try the Cowash and the Coconut Conditioner, but never pulled the Trigga' on those.  I should have done it when she had 40%. 

I think she also did 40% on M-Day when I picked up the Knots Be Gone & the 16oz Honey & Sage.


----------



## rileypak

Well I bought something...

Hair Food Apricot Shampoo from Target. Couldn't resist the Cartwheel deal plus the multiple discounts I had...
I'll probably end up giving it to my brother though.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

@IDareT'sHair  I'll try to remember those of they have another 40% sale. Her prices are a bit steep otherwise.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

@rileypak Those cartwheel deals are awesome. As I said up thread, if the deal is exceptional I'll buy.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> *Well I bought something...
> 
> Hair Food Apricot Shampoo from Target. Couldn't resist the Cartwheel deal plus the multiple discounts I had...
> I'll probably end up giving it to my brother though.*



@rileypak

No Worries!  This the no judgment zone up in here.

I know I ain't puttin' myself on any restrictions even though I don't want to Haul my way through 2016 like I did in 2015.  And I want to dig into my stash more.

Those are the only restrictions I'll place upon myself.  Anything else, I'd be 1)lying...2)setting myself up for failure.



curlyhersheygirl said:


> *As I said up thread, if the deal is exceptional I'll buy*.



@curlyhersheygirl

EXACTLY!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My Impression of the Felicia Leatherwood Detangling Brush:

Okay, I've been using the Felicia Leatherwood Detangling Brush for the past few wash days during different phases of my regimen.  About the last 5-6 times.

I also watched several Youtube reviews on it, because at 1st I didn't quite know what to make of it.

The most favorable thing for me, using this brush, is that it helps with product distribution.  Using it will help you distribute your product sufficiently throughout.

I have still been finger detangling or using my Jilbere Shower comb first before using it.

Even though it bends and separates, I still feel you have to be very mindful of the teeth (Just my own personal opinion).

It's a decent enough tool for $9 bucks and some change.  If I caught another sale that good, I'd pick up a back up.


----------



## Shay72

@IDareT'sHair
Do you have the Aftership app? You load all of your tracking numbers in it and if you leave notifications on your phone will notify you that something has been delivered. I started using it so I could stop checking the mail and stalking USPS


----------



## BrownBetty

Where did you buy wheat germ oil from? @IDareT'sHair 

I got my tgin and my olaplex step 3.


I'm waiting for Bobeam and oyin. 

I'm uninstalling this weave this week. 
*scared*... I will try some of my goodies this week.
‎


----------



## rileypak

curlyhersheygirl said:


> @rileypak Those cartwheel deals are awesome. As I said up thread, if the deal is exceptional I'll buy.


Yes they are! Cartwheel for the product line was 25% off, plus I got another 20% off.

I might go back later today for the clarifying shampoo too.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72 said:


> *Do you have the Aftership app? You load all of your tracking numbers in it and if you leave notifications on your phone will notify you that something has been delivered. I started using it so I could stopped checking the mail and stalking USPS*


@Shay72
I don't but I have it on e-mail and it said: "Out For Delivery at 11:58 a.m."  It did all that last time, before my P.O. sent it back with no explanation. 

I hope I get it.  I need more Cleansing Conditioners to help me get through Winter. *even if it does smell like.......


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Cleansing Conditoners:
x2 16oz As I Am Cleansing Puddings*
x1 16oz Deva Curl No Poo (using x1 now)
x1 16oz Hydroquench Coconut & Lime
x1 16oz Hydroquench Chocolate
x4 8oz Naturelle Grow Jamaican Me Crazy (just ordered)
x2-x3 Purification Hair Masques
x4 16oz Hairveda Amala Cleanse


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> *I might go back later today for the clarifying shampoo too.*



@rileypak

Um..If you go back *cough* look at Oyin, KBB, Alikay, TGIN, CR and see what they doing?

You know..... Research Purposes.


----------



## Shay72

I've been browsing Hattache. Looking at DB's Pumpkin Seed Conditioner . I'd have to see what else I would get. Waiting on a sale though.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

BrownBetty said:


> *Where did you buy wheat germ oil from?*
> ‎



@BrownBetty

From here.  I've been getting a lot of 'stuff' from here lately.  Good Sales, Super Fast Shipping

http://www.google.com/aclk?sa=l&ai=...w&adurl=http://www.pipingrock.com/?prd=D00006


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72 said:


> *I've been browsing Hattache. Looking at DB's Pumpkin Seed Conditioner . I'd have to see what else I would get. Waiting on a sale though.*



@Shay72 
Their next Sale might not be until M-Day?  I can't remember them having anything in-between like V-Day or MLK Day? 

There might be some good Sales MLK Day? 

I know Pampered & Twisted said they were going to have a Sale in December, but that didn't happen.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@BrownBetty

I got:
Avocado Oil
Rice Bran Oil
Jojoba Oil
Wheat Germ Oil
Flaxseed Oil
Sweet Almond Oil
Grapeseed Oil
Aloe Vera Juice

All from Piping Rock and some other miscellaneous stuff like: B12, Biotin etc.....


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> 
> Trying Alikay Naturals Honey & Sage DC'er today.  1st time trying this.  I have an x8oz and a 16oz, so I hope I like it.



Keep me posted on this. I have it but never used it yet.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel said:


> *Keep me posted on this. I have it but never used it yet*.



@Beamodel

Hey Lady!......

1st use:  I liked it.  I've tried better and I've tried worse.

It's probably not something (right now) that I would say I definitely gotta keep this one in my stash.

However, it could/may get to that.  I thought my hair felt really good after Steaming it in.

It went on smoothly, rinsed clean and the scent was non-intrusive.


----------



## Beamodel

Thx for the review. I hope I like. If not, oh well. You know my hair is picky picky.

Not sure when I will try it. Maybe next wash since last wash I used up sitrinillah.

I might not have mentioned that either. I don't have any back ups but I will repurchase.

I'm not sure if I want to use Alakay honey & sage or use joico balm.

The only DC I have opened now is bee mine but I want to save it @IDareT'sHair


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel said:


> *I'm not sure if I want to use Alakay honey & sage or use joico balm.
> 
> The only DC I have opened now is bee mine but I want to save it*



@Beamodel
Try it so we can compare notes!  Yes, Sitrinillah is good.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Shay72
Honey Handmades is in the House!

I see what you mean about the scent (I think it's the Buttermilk)

My biggest complaint is fill-rate.  Both bottles had a considerable amount of product missing.

And that's not cool.


----------



## Shay72

And she just sent out another email


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72 said:


> *And she just sent out another email*



@Shay72

What it say Gurl?  I'm in the mood to buy a little something.

ETA:  What it Say?  I'm not on her email list, obviously, because I didn't get one.


----------



## Shay72

Sale still going on


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72 said:


> *Sale still going on*



@Shay72 
I forgot the Code?  Are you getting anything?


----------



## Shay72

And she said something about a Valentine's Day bundle will be coming soon with 4 full sized products in it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Shay72
What's the Code?


----------



## Shay72

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Shay72
> I forgot the Code?  Are you getting anything?


Nah. She just missed my money. I just bought a new planner with that budget. Yeah, a little habit I picked up while I was away . There is a planner addicts thread in OT, if you're one too.

CODE:HOLIDAYCHEER


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Shay72

I got a bottle of Knot Going Bananas (just because). It was $9 and I'm a PJ.

I shouldn't press my luck with this Line.

I also looked at Sarenzo, (Creamy Oil) who was also on my: _"Never Again"_ List for Bad Behavior along with Honey Handmades, but I'm just not ready.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72 said:


> *I just bought a new planner with that budget. Yeah, a little habit I picked up while I was away . There is a planner addicts thread in OT, if you're one too.*



@Shay72

I am, but I just get mine from work.


----------



## divachyk

curlyhersheygirl said:


> Morning divas. Made my first hair related purchase for the year. I got 8oz of emu oil from Amazon.


 


IDareT'sHair said:


> @Beamodel
> 
> Hey Lady!......
> 
> 1st use:  I liked it.  I've tried better and I've tried worse.
> 
> It's probably not something (right now) that I would say I definitely gotta keep this one in my stash.
> 
> However, it could/may get to that.  I thought my hair felt really good after Steaming it in.
> 
> It went on smoothly, rinsed clean and the scent was non-intrusive.




When vendor did you buy from @curlyhersheygirl? Have you had great luck with emu helping with growth? I'm using Hydratherma Growth Oil right now and it has emu in it.

@IDareT'sHair, I agree with you...I've tried better and I've tried worse. I won't repurchase. It was a'ite.


----------



## Shay72

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Shay72
> 
> I am, but I just get mine from work.


When I worked for the county they used to buy them until budget cuts came. When I worked for the state they bought them too but this last time I worked for the state my boss was too cheap to buy the one I really wanted.


----------



## Beamodel

@IDareT'sHair @divachyk 

I might bring my Alikay Honey & Sage back then. I recently purchased it and I haven't opened it yet. 

I just realized that aloe is at the top of the ingredient list. Aloe makes my hair very brittle and dry. I can only use it in proteins.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

divachyk said:


> * I agree with you...I've tried better and I've tried worse. I won't repurchase. It was a'ite.*



@divachyk

Yeah, exactly!


Shay72 said:


> *When I worked for the county they used to buy them until budget cuts came. When I worked for the state they bought them too but this last time I worked for the state my boss was too cheap to buy the one I really wanted.*



@Shay72  Yep.  This.  They   passed some nice ones out this Summer.



Beamodel said:


> *I might bring my Alikay Honey & Sage back then. I recently purchased it and I haven't opened it yet.
> 
> I just realized that aloe is at the top of the ingredient list. Aloe makes my hair very brittle and dry. I can only use it in proteins*.



@Beamodel

Yep.  You should take it back then.


----------



## Aggie

I just used up my tube of AIA Doublebutter Cream. I really have to work on using up more stuff than I buy this year. But you girls gat me mildly interested in that bobeam dc'er and sarenzo creamy oil.  (What to do?)


----------



## Shay72

I've got three poo bars from Bobeam and I'm trying to figure out what they are . They're each in their own travel soap case. I think two are detox and one is mud.Shoot that's good enough. They will last 4eva. I am looking at that ayurvedic bar though.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72 said:


> *I've got three poo bars from Bobeam and I'm trying to figure out what they are . They're each in their own travel soap case. I think two are detox and one is mud.Shoot that's good enough*. They will last 4eva. I am looking at that ayurvedic bar though.



@Shay72 
This right here is a PJ move._"I don't know what they are...but that's good enough"_..


----------



## Beamodel

My Bobeam DC shipped


----------



## BrownBetty

Beamodel said:


> My Bobeam DC shipped



Mine too!!!!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Mine 3!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I need some more lotions/hair milk. 

Oh wait, I do have some HTN Growth Lotion and I think I have another bottle of SSI's Cocoa Crème. 

Hmph.  I wonder when APB is returning and.......if she returning with a Sale?

I don't want to use my last bottle of PBN Muru Muru and not I'm not ready to use my Oyin Hair Dew.

I'm almost finish with Bel Nouvo's Avocado & Shea Hair Milk and M:C's Goji Berry Hair Milk.


----------



## divachyk

@rileypak, @IDareT'sHair and ladies, I heard back from Bobeam. She considers honey a protein [which is why she said she doesn't have any protein free conditioners]. I've never considered it a protein....what about you? All that said, sounds like the Cocoa Limited Edition is a conditioner I can use b/c my hair does well with honey.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@divachyk

Hi Divachyk.

I've always thought of Honey as a Humectant (to draw moisture to the hair).

OT:  I've made an AveYou Cart.


----------



## divachyk

IDareT'sHair said:


> @divachyk
> 
> Hi Divachyk.
> 
> I've always thought of Honey as a Humectant (to draw moisture to the hair).
> 
> OT:  I've made an AveYou Cart.



Me too @IDareT'sHair but never a protein. Unless I'm confused, the two are not the same.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Okay....So I just found another bottle of Hair Dew. 

My "mental inventory" has been way off.  I thought I had x2 bottles, I actually have x4. *don't know what happened there?*

I had an AveYou Cart, but now it's doubtful if I pull the Trigga'?

I have in a Cart:
x1 DB Coconut Lemongrass Transitioning (her "lemongrass" doesn't irritate me)
x1 DB Eucalyptus & Mint Scalp Butter (AY sends you x2)
x1 8oz HTN Lotion (I have a 12oz back-up)
x1 8oz HTN Protein Balance Leave-In (I have a back-up)


----------



## IDareT'sHair

divachyk said:


> *Me too but never a protein. Unless I'm confused, the two are not the same.*



@divachyk

Not understanding her logic on that one?

I know some folks have said Aloe mimics a protein on them, as well as Coconut Oil, Henna and a few other things mimicking Protein, but I've never heard Honey doing that?


----------



## gorgeoushair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> @gorgeoushair That's how we use it but if it worked for you as a DC I don't see a problem. How was it as a DC ?



It was very good.  Is it a DC or a rinse out conditioner?


----------



## rileypak

divachyk said:


> @rileypak, @IDareT'sHair and ladies, I heard back from Bobeam. She considers honey a protein [which is why she said she doesn't have any protein free conditioners]. I've never considered it a protein....what about you? All that said, sounds like the Cocoa Limited Edition is a conditioner I can use b/c my hair does well with honey.




I've only heard of honey being considered a humectant. Does African Honey have some extra in it I've never heard about?
Regardless, it's quite moisturizing 
I've experienced no parts of any protein like behavior in that Cocoa Creme LE Condish.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> *I've experienced no parts of any protein like behavior in that Cocoa Creme LE Condish.*



@rileypak
Um...Neither have I.  Now talk me outta getting this stuff from AveYou.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Oooops! I remembered I have some KBB Sweet Ambrosia.  So, I may pull this out as well.

And I found 1/2 bottle of Siamese Twists Strawberry Coils Hair Lotion.

So, I may be able to wait to pick up those Hair Lotions after all.


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak
> Um...Neither have I.  Now talk me outta getting this stuff from AveYou.


 Do it!!!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> *Do it!!!!*



@rileypak

So, You know you going skrait to H3LL for that right?...

That was wrong on so many levels.

That was Durrrty. *sucks teef*


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@rileypak

Okay..so Imma park this Cart and finish up Siamese Twists Strawberry Coils and use my SSI Cocoa Crème 1st and then come back to my AveYou cart next week.

In the meantime, I can work on KBB's Sweet Ambrosia and my HTN.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@rileypak 
So, what are you waiting on?

Lemme see....I'm waiting on:
Naturelle Grow
Kj Naturals
Oyin Handmade
Honey Handmades
*I think that's it...for now.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Shay72

I bought "Knot Going Bananas" to use as a Pre-Poo.  I hope I like it. 

I'm still disappointed with her Fill-Rate.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

gorgeoushair said:


> It was very good.  Is it a DC or a rinse out conditioner?


@gorgeoushair  Based on the directions it is marketed as a RO which is how we use it.


----------



## Shay72

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Shay72
> 
> I bought "Knot Going Bananas" to use as a Pre-Poo.  I hope I like it.
> 
> I'm still disappointed with her Fill-Rate.


I  that stuff. I'm pretty sure it's her biggest seller.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

divachyk said:


> When vendor did you buy from @curlyhersheygirl? Have you had great luck with emu helping with growth? I'm using Hydratherma Growth Oil right now and it has emu in it.
> 
> @IDareT'sHair, I agree with you...I've tried better and I've tried worse. I won't repurchase. It was a'ite.


@divachyk The vendor is Koru Naturals. I decided to get it based on the experience of DH's colleague. He started using it for a thinning spot he had and it filled in nicely so I wanted to give it a try. I've always heard great things about this oil so we will see how it works for me.
How are you liking HTN's growth oil?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *How are you liking HTN's growth oil?*



@curlyhersheygirl

Love This!


----------



## Shay72

I take terrible pictures and ya'll know getting hair pictures has always been a struggle for me. Maybe I should get a selfie stick? I ain't gonna even ask this fool I got cuz he too silly. We wouldn't get nothing done.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> 
> Love This!


@IDareT'sHair  I'll add this to my AY shopping list.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72 said:


> *I ain't gonna even ask this fool I got cuz he too silly. We wouldn't get nothing done.*



@Shay72

Aw...ya'll a get something done alright.


----------



## Shay72

@IDareT'sHair


Are you gonna participate in the pre poo challenge? And not put any pictures up?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Shay72

I thought about joining that.  I've been oil rinsing and I have a few pre-poo rx's.

Not sure if I'll actively participate, but I will be lurking over there. 

I don't see why pics are necessary for that particular challenge? It's not like it's a Length Challenge.


----------



## Brownie518

Hey, ladies. How's everythang?

@IDareT'sHair
Finally caught you. I'm getting ready to start my wash. Trying to decide what to use.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518
You know Naturelle Grow had Jamaican Me Crazy Cleansing Conditioners for $5.00 while supplies last.

I picked up x4


----------



## Brownie518

Shay72 said:


> @IDareT'sHair
> 
> 
> Are you gonna participate in the pre poo challenge? And not put any pictures up?



Pics are a requirement? I don't post pics... I stay on my prepoo though


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> You know Naturellle Grow had Jamaican Me Crazy Cleansing Conditioners for $5.00 while supplies last.


@IDareT'sHair
5 dollas?? Did you get any? I love the JMC DC.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *Finally caught you.*



@Brownie518

Hey Gurl!  Happy 2016!


----------



## BrownBetty

I got my Oyin today!

My pjism is flaring up again... I'm trying to resist.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

IDareT'sHair said:


> *I picked up x4*





Brownie518 said:


> *5 dollas?? Did you get any? I love the JMC DC*.



@Brownie518 
5 Dolla, 5 Dolla, 5 Dolla-Footlong


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *Pics are a requirement? I don't post pics... I stay on my prepoo though*



@Brownie518

IKR?  Ain't nobody got time for dat.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

BrownBetty said:


> *My pjism is flaring up again... I'm trying to resist.*



@BrownBetty 
Welp.  You in the wrong place up in this piece!


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak
> So, what are you waiting on?
> 
> Lemme see....I'm waiting on:
> Naturelle Grow
> Kj Naturals
> Oyin Handmade
> Honey Handmades
> *I think that's it...for now.



I'm waiting on my Ebonicurls and Soultanicals. I think that's it for online. I do have to go back to the Ulta store tomorrow to see if the Biolage Ultra Hydrasource shampoo came in.

I have some carts I'm sitting on for Hattache, Silk Dreams, and APB.


----------



## BrownBetty

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> You know Naturelle Grow had Jamaican Me Crazy Cleansing Conditioners for $5.00 while supplies last.
> 
> I picked up x4



https://www.etsy.com/shop/NaturelleGrow

is this the site?  I still see $12.95 for the cleanser?


----------



## BrownBetty

IDareT'sHair said:


> @BrownBetty
> Welp.  You in the wrong place up in this piece!



I blame yall, been back 2 seconds, got 3 packages already.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> IKR?  Ain't nobody got time for dat.



Girl, please...
@IDareT'sHair




IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 5 Dolla, 5 Dolla, 5 Dolla-Footlong


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@BrownBetty

That's the right thread.  It was: "While Supplies Last"


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> *I do have to go back to the Ulta store tomorrow to see if the Biolage Ultra Hydrasource shampoo came in.*



@rileypak

Ummm Hmmm.  Sure.


----------



## Brownie518

BrownBetty said:


> I blame yall, been back 2 seconds, got 3 packages already.



...that's how we get down in here!!!


----------



## Shay72

Brownie518 said:


> Pics are a requirement? I don't post pics... I stay on my prepoo though





IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> IKR?  Ain't nobody got time for dat.


Oh I knew ya'll don't take pics. That's why I said it like that. I've only posted pics a few times on here but I don't plan to anymore. The pics I'm planning to take are for my hair journal.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518 
So, What are You using for your Pre-Rx? 

Lately, I've been using Oils, and then remembered (after looking at @rileypak Stash Pics) that I still have some Mission:Condition TerraForma.

I also have x2 Pre-Rx from Naturelle Grow.  A Banana one and another one?

And just ordered Honey Handmades "Knot Going Bananas" which says it can be used as a Pre-Poo.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *...that's how we get down in here!!!*



@Brownie518
Shole Izzzzzzz


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> So, What are You using for your Pre-Rx?
> 
> Lately, I've been using Oils, and then remembered (after looking at @rileypak Stash Pics) that I still have some Mission:Condition TerraForma.
> 
> I also have x2 Pre-Rx from Naturelle Grow.  A Banana one and another one?
> 
> And just ordered Honey Handmades "Knot Going Bananas" which says it can be used as a Pre-Poo.



I use Keravada oils, JBCO, TerraForma, or CPR. I finished one of the NG ones, might have one more in stash, though.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518

N-I-C-E!

I thought you had used BoBeam DC'er as a Pre-Rx before too? 

I think I still have a KV oil and I never actually thought about using JBCO as a Pre-Rx?

Don't think Imma waste my KV or JBCO as a Pre-Rx.  Imma look for some more Pre-Mix.

I might even try BoBeam as one?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72 said:


> *Oh I knew ya'll don't take pics. That's why I said it like that.*



@Shay72

What Are you using as a Pre-Rx?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Shay72 @Brownie518

Oh, and I use SM Purification Hair Masque as a Pre-Poo.


----------



## Brownie518

@IDareT'sHair 
When I use the KV or JBCO, I usually massage it in every night on my days off (Wed - Fri) and then do a full soak the night before I wash.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Shay72 @Brownie518
> 
> Oh, and I use SM Purification Hair Masque as a Pre-Poo.



I used to use that as prepoo also. I haven't purchased it in a long time though. That worked really well as a prepoo.


----------



## Shay72

I use JBCO for pre poo.

I heard about a Pumpkin & White Chocolate Cowash Conditioner from Shescentit that's new. I saw it on Curly Girl Jess' you tube channel. Is it brand new or been out for a minute?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *I used to use that as prepoo also. I haven't purchased it in a long time though. That worked really well as a prepoo.*


@Brownie518

Yeah, it does work really well for me too, as one. 

But, it started to get hard to find (and they had that whole thread on it being discontinued, reformulated etc...)  Certain stores have stopped carrying it.

Last time I think I got some, I either got it at Sally or maybe on-line from Walgreen, but I refuse to chase it any more. 

If I can't find it readily available, once I run out, Imma KIM.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72 said:


> *I use JBCO for pre poo.
> 
> I heard about a Pumpkin & White Chocolate Cowash Conditioner from Shescentit that's new. I saw it on Curly Girl Jess' you tube channel. Is it brand new or been out for a minute?*



@Shay72
New. 

She came out with a lot of 'new stuff' Green Tea, Cranberry, Blueberry, and I think I even read something about a Caramel Custard something?  All new to me.

JBCO is too expensive for me to be running through as a Pre-Rx. 

Imma stick to cheaper oils like EVOO, EVCO, Sweet Almond, Wheat Germ, Flax Seed, Avocado etc.....


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Shay72
> New.
> 
> She came out with a lot of 'new stuff' Green Tea, Cranberry, Blueberry, and I think I even read something about a Caramel Custard something?  All new to me.
> 
> JBCO is too expensive for me to be running through as a Pre-Rx.
> 
> Imma stick to cheaper oils like EVOO, EVCO, Sweet Almond, Wheat Germ, Flax Seed, Avocado etc.....



This reminded me that I have a big bottle of ceramide oils mixed with jojoba, jboc, and almond oil. I use that for prepoo, also, and add to DCs sometimes.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Shay72 @Brownie518

I feel 'bad' I didn't get any Claudie during BF, but I really didn't need anything right now from her.

I'll pick up something probably M-Day.  I still have a lot of Claudie stuff in my Stash.

A lot of 16 ouncers


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *This reminded me that I have a big bottle of ceramide oils mixed with jojoba, jboc, and almond oil. I use that for prepoo, also, and add to DCs sometimes.*


@Brownie518

That sounds  I remember when Ceramides were all the rave.


----------



## Shay72

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> That sounds  I remember when Ceramides were all the rave.


I was thinking this exact thing today. I'm gonna do a search to refresh my memory.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Shay72 @Brownie518
> 
> I feel 'bad' I didn't get any Claudie during BF, but I really didn't need anything right now from her.
> 
> I'll pick up something probably M-Day.  I still have a lot of Claudie stuff in my Stash.
> 
> A lot of 16 ouncers



Oh, you didn't? I got a few things before, during, and after the sale, I think. I've been killin her Tea Spritz. I got a new bottle of Kahve Oil so I'll be adding that to prepoo rotation soon. I need to finish a couple more bottle of KV. Never-ending stash!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518

Kj Naturals "Tingly" Oil would make a GREAT Pre-Rx!  

Man I love that Oil.

It was my Favorite Oil of 2015.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> Kj Naturals "Tingly" Oil would make a GREAT Pre-Rx!
> 
> Man I love that Oil.
> 
> It was my Favorite Oil of 2015.



Yeah, it's great. I was using that as a prepoo but I'm not sure if I have any left. That oil is excellent!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518

I was killin' her Salve but like you said, that was _before_ her BF Sale. 

I still have quite a few 16oz'ers, I should be ready to re-up on some stuff M-Day.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *Yeah, it's great. I was using that as a prepoo but I'm not sure if I have any left. That oil is excellent!!*



@Brownie518

I just got in on one of her 1st 10 50% and was able to grab another bottle.

EXTREMELY Stimulating!


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> I was killin' her Salve but like you said, that was _before_ her BF Sale.
> 
> I still have quite a few 16oz'ers, I should be ready to re-up on some stuff M-Day.



I'm about to go on a nice use-up right now. As always, I have too much of everythang. I'm sure I have enough DCs to last til Mother's Day...LOL. I'm going to try a no buy til March, to start. See how that goes..


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> I just got in on one of her 1st 10 50% and was able to grab another bottle.
> 
> EXTREMELY Stimulating!



She KILLS me with those quick sales!! I had to force myself to ignore that last one I saw. I did get in on the one before that, though. I got more Neapolitan and a couple other things.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> I'm about to go on a nice use-up right now. As always, I have too much of everythang. *I'm sure I have enough DCs to last til Mother's Day...LOL.* I'm going to try a no buy til March, to start. See how that goes..


@Brownie518

Um..Yeah M-Day of 2020!

I can't make no Promises. 

But I do plan not to go through 2016 on one consistent haul.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *She KILLS me with those quick sales!! *I had to force myself to ignore that last one I saw. I did get in on the one before that, though.* I got more Neapolitan and a couple other things.*



@Brownie518

Yeah, I hate those quick Sales too!

How is that Neapolitan?


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> *Um..Yeah M-Day of 2020!*
> 
> I can't make no Promises.
> 
> But I do plan not to go through 2016 on one consistent haul.



Ahh, you funny!!! LOL!!!!

I definitely don't make as many purchases as I used to but I have so much stuff it's like there's no end in sight to my stash. 
I'm only waiting on Soultanicals and some Redken stuff from Ulta. 



IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> Yeah, I hate those quick Sales too!
> 
> How is that Neapolitan?



I love the Neapolitan. It's very moisturizing and has nice slip. Great DC.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *but I have so much stuff it's like there's no end in sight to my stash. *I love the Neapolitan. It's very moisturizing and has nice slip. Great DC.



@Brownie518

Gurl....That's exactly how I feel.  Exactly.

Nice Review on that Neapolitan.  It's a little pricey tho'.  I have x2 of the Rosemary Tingle DC'ers.  I hope I like them. 

Those could possibly make a good Pre-Rx.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518

You close to using up anything?


----------



## divachyk

@curlyhersheygirl, I like HTN Growth Oil. I haven't gotten any growth from it yet but it's a good oil though.


----------



## BrownBetty

I just checked my tgin order. I am missing the twist and define cream from my order. I just emailed them told them send it ASAP.... I will keep yall posted.‎


----------



## BrownBetty

Just ordered from piping rock:

oils
avocado
castor 
meadow foam
grapeseed
wheat germ

sigh....


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> You close to using up anything?


 I just finished up an SD Vanilla Silk and a Mielle Mint oil. The last of my NG Irish Moss is almost done, one more use.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

BrownBetty said:


> *I just checked my tgin order. I am missing the twist and define cream from my order. I just emailed them told them send it ASAP.... I will keep yall posted.‎*



@BrownBetty

YES!  Please keep us posted on this. 

In the Vendor/Sellers Forum in the TGIN Thread, someone just  had a horrible CS experience with them, so I am curious how they will resolve your issue.

ETA: Nice Piping Rock Haul


----------



## IDareT'sHair

divachyk said:


> *I like HTN Growth Oil. I haven't gotten any growth from it yet but it's a good oil though*.



@divachyk  I Agree.  Smells good too!  I love that and the Lotion.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

@IDareT'sHair & @divachyk Y'all making want to hit AY now but I'm trying to hold strong. I need to use up a few things first.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl

Mernin' Ms. Curly!

What's happening?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *Y'all making want to hit AY now but I'm trying to hold strong. I need to use up a few things first.*



@curlyhersheygirl

Gurl...It's a S-T-R-U-G-G-L-E!

I know you liked the Aloe Pudding or whatever that new product is call they came out with not too long ago?

I love all the stuff I've tried, including the Moisture Booster DC'er even though it tore up my Scalp because of the Citrus Oils


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

@IDareT'sHair 
Morning sis
Not much, just catching up while I have my coffee.

What's up with you? Back to work today?


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> 
> Gurl...It's a S-T-R-U-G-G-L-E!
> 
> I know you liked the Aloe Pudding or whatever that new product is call they came out with not too long ago?
> 
> I love all the stuff I've tried, including the Moisture Booster DC'er even though it tore up my Scalp because of the Citrus Oils


@IDareT'sHair  It sure is.
HTN is a solid line. I'm finding myself reverting to those tried and true lines that have been around for awhile.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *Back to work today?*



@curlyhersheygirl


My Oyin is on the way.  Also, 'supposedly' my Honey Handmades order.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *It sure is.
> HTN is a solid line. I'm finding myself reverting to those tried and true lines that have been around for awhile.*



@curlyhersheygirl

Me Too.  Honestly, I'd be perfectly content with my tried and trues.  I could technically 'make it' with about 2-3 lines


----------



## rileypak

Morning ladies!

I took the curlformers out this morning and OMG that Hair Dew and APB butter have my hair so soft and shiny 
I don't even care that my curls won't last cause my hair will be so soft and fluffy.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl
My Naturelle Grow just shipped


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

@IDareT'sHair 
I'm jelly all those incoming packages. I'm waiting on Oyin and my emu oil should be here today.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> *I don't even care that my curls won't last cause my hair will be so soft and fluffy.*


@rileypak

Soft & Fluffy is good.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

rileypak said:


> Morning ladies!
> 
> I took the curlformers out this morning and OMG that Hair Dew and APB butter have my hair so soft and shiny
> I don't even care that my curls won't last cause my hair will be so soft and fluffy.


@rileypak  Nice. Did you use a gel or mousse with that combo?


----------



## rileypak

curlyhersheygirl said:


> @rileypak  Nice. Did you use a gel or mousse with that combo?


Nah. My main goal was stretching and for the curls to last for at least two hours this morning while I take a new pic for my work badge 

I may try using Obia Curl Custard with it next time.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

rileypak said:


> Nah. My main goal was stretching and for the curls to last for at least two hours this morning while I take a new pic for my work badge
> 
> I may try using Obia Curl Custard with it next time.


@rileypak  O OK. Well that pic will be really nice


----------



## BrownBetty

BrownBetty said:


> I just checked my tgin order. I am missing the twist and define cream from my order. I just emailed them told them send it ASAP.... I will keep yall posted.‎



They just answered my email. She apologized and said they will send it and a free lip balm for my inconvenience. I will update when I receive it.‎


----------



## Aggie

I'm back on diatomaceous earth. Last night was my first dose and man I didn't sleep a wink until 4 am this morning. I will not be doing that again, so I took it much earlier today.  

I forgot I had a 10lb bag of it still in my stash - had to dig deep to find it


----------



## Aggie

Brownie518 said:


> I'm about to go on a nice use-up right now. As always, I have too much of everythang. I'm sure I have enough DCs to last til Mother's Day...LOL. I'm going to try a no buy til March, to start. See how that goes..


You and me both @Brownie518 . My stash can last all year and then some because I don't mess with my hair too much. She hates it


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Need to list what I'm waiting on to keep track:
Jakeala (totally forgot about this - Green Tea/Rhassoul DC'er)
Naturelle Grow (x4 Cleansing Conditioners)
Oyin Handmade (x1 Hair Dew, Juices & Berries, Sugar Berries Pomade, x2 more Honey Hemps)
BoBeam (x1 unscented DC'er)
Honey Handmades


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@divachyk

What's up?


----------



## MileHighDiva

Guess what? Hattache is carrying HTN!


----------



## divachyk

HEY HEY HEY @IDareT'sHair. First day back at work and goodness gracious....I'm ready for MLK holiday. What's good with you?

You hitting pay nah @MileHighDiva?


----------



## Beamodel

Y'all I'm so tempted to cut off half my hair. 

My relaxed hair feels yucky, brittle, damaged... The list goes on. 

I cut about an inch a week ago but I'm so temped to cut it to a bob instead of bsl


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

@Beamodel Maybe put your hair away for a bit and then reevaluate how you feel. Sometimes a break is all you need.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

I received my emu oil today so I made a mix to use on my scalp for massages. I'll use this mix exclusively for the next three months to see what happens. 

I must say that emu oil absorbs quickly into the skin so I can understand why it so good.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Beamodel

You could just keep gradually trimming until you get where you want to be.  Prescribing to the Health before Length model.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *I received my emu oil today so I made a mix to use on my scalp for massages. I'll use this mix exclusively for the next three months to see what happens. I must say that emu oil absorbs quickly into the skin so I can understand why it so good.*



@curlyhersheygirl

I had a bottle or two before.  It is excellent (and pricey) and absorbs upon contact.

Great Stuff.


----------



## Beamodel

@curlyhersheygirl 

You are completely right. I was suppose to install braids over the weekend but got lazy. I'm going to take a break before I get scissor happy.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My Honey Handmades shipped (Knot Going Bananas). 

I will be using the Buttermilk Cleansing Conditioner next wash day.


----------



## Beamodel

@IDareT'sHair 

Thanks hun. I probably just freaked out.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

@IDareT'sHair 
It is pricey that's why I opted to mix it with jojoba and JBCO.

My oyin shipped so that'll be it for awhile.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel said:


> You are completely right. I was suppose to install braids over the weekend but got lazy. *I'm going to take a break before I get scissor happy*.



@Beamodel

Don't be getting Scissor-Happy!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *It is pricey that's why I opted to mix it with jojoba and JBCO*.



@curlyhersheygirl

It is pricey.  I think I only had 4oz.

And of course I 'blew skrait through' my bottle.  Another Poster had bought a Gallon and told me she would send me some (if I sent her an empty bottle). 

I didn't, because it cost too much, even though I appreciated the gesture.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

@IDareT'sHair 
Did you notice any benefits?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl

Gurl....I only had 4 ounces.  I've always wanted to reup.

Maybe following you will encourage me to repurchase.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I'm using and enjoying: Hairitage Hydrations Sprout.  That was always one of my Favs!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl

What are you DC'ing with next? 

I think I'll use Alikay Naturals Honey & Sage again on Wednesday.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

@IDareT'sHair 
This week I'll use either dope mixed with apple sorghum or APB's mud mask. Not sure yet.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *This week I'll use either dope mixed with apple sorghum *or APB's mud mask. Not sure yet.



@curlyhersheygirl
This sounds very interesting.

I should have experimented with my Apple Sorghum like that and mixed it with other stuff.

That was one product (I bought several times) that I just could not make work for me.  Maybe if I woulda' mixed it, I woulda' felt differently about it.


----------



## MileHighDiva

@Beamodel, I agree with @curlyhersheygirl. Hide your hair for now, but keep it moisturized and pliable.  

When was your last protein treatment?

@divachyk, I have a cart, but I'm waiting to see what happens with MLK/BHM/VD sales.


----------



## MileHighDiva

@curlyhersheygirl, I'm using emu oil w/o cutting it on my scalp to see if it will increase my hair density. It's supposed to reactivate dormant hair follicles.

I just received it this past week. So, it's too soon to report any findings.


----------



## Beamodel

Thanks @MileHighDiva @curlyhersheygirl @IDareT'sHair

Y'all talked me off the ledge. I'll continue to gradually cut my ends away over time 

@MileHighDiva 
I do protein treatments regularly. I just had one a week ago.


----------



## divachyk

@Beamodel, I want my hair braided but my braider (sister in law) is pregnant. I am unwilling to pay a grip to have it done so I'll just wait until she delivers and get back on her feet. Hide your hair through the winter and see what spring brings.

@MileHighDiva @curlyhersheygirl, I need to place an Amazon order for some other things. I may pick up some 100% emu vs. using the oil blend. The HTN growth oil has emu listed way down in the ingredients so I'm unsure how much emu I'm really getting. I've been eyeing emu for years but just never hit pay now b/c it's pricey. I know emu worked well for Seamonster (if yall remember her -- she use to post up in here several years ago).


----------



## MileHighDiva

@divachyk, you should order it, so we can compare notes.  I bought mine from Jer Aki Naturals.  Are you going to cut yours with another oil?

ETA: I miss Seamonster!  It's good to hear that someone had success with it.


----------



## divachyk

I want to use it straight so I can get the full effect, unless my scalp can't handle it. My true desire for it is for my hubs because his crown has taken a beating from health stuff. I like to try stuff first and be a guinea pig before I get his hopes up. @MileHighDiva


----------



## Brownie518

Hey girls. Finished up another APB Pudding, still have several backups though. 

I used that Olaplex #3 last night. Great results. My hair feels really good. Smooth, soft, and detangled easily. I'm hoping it will help with my shedding. I only left it on for 30 minutes.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518 
You shole did pick up that Olaplex fast! Keep me posted on your results.

So far, that's one bandwagon I haven't hopped on yet.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

divachyk said:


> *I want to use it straight so I can get the full effect, unless my scalp can't handle it. My true desire for it is for my hubs because his crown has taken a beating from health stuff.*



@divachyk

It's a milky-white very non-intrusive oil.  (Virtually no scent, no oiliness...no nothing, absorbs great). Your scalp shouldn't have any problem using this.

He should be able to use it with no problem.  I only had a 4oz bottle and it went super fast.

Too fast for me to really be able to report any significant results.  Plus, I was using other things too.


----------



## divachyk

@IDareT'sHair, that's awesome to know. TY for the info. I purchased some emu oil last night. Keep you, @MileHighDiva & @curlyhersheygirl posted.


----------



## MileHighDiva

divachyk said:


> @IDareT'sHair, that's awesome to know. TY for the info. I purchased some emu oil last night. Keep you, @MileHighDiva & @curlyhersheygirl posted.


Great! Now, we have a control group of three.

ETA: Received a tracking # from Soultanicals.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

MileHighDiva said:


> *ETA: Received a tracking # from Soultanicals.*



After seeing this..I just remembered I have a ST'icals order somewhere out there.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Just bought:
Kj Naturals Tingly Oil (1st 10 50% off)


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My Naturelle Grow arrived today = x4 Jamaican Me Crazy Cleansing Conditioners it smells


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> You shole did pick up that Olaplex fast! Keep me posted on your results.
> 
> So far, that's one bandwagon I haven't hopped on yet.



I used olaplex once. I saw a reduction in shed hair but knowing me, I won't be consistent in using it. 

I bet I forget about it for this weekends wash. I probably should have just skipped buying it lol. I'm pathetic.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel said:


> *I probably should have just skipped buying it lol. I'm pathetic.*


@Beamodel
No, You're Not.

I'm just glad I didn't buy it. (For Once)


----------



## rileypak

HH heads, if you feel like bothering, per IG she's selling a super limited amount of products (like 5) to previous customers only if you text her. I think I remember reading some ladies in here loved the soft coconut marshmallow lotion.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@rileypak

Thank you.

I heard about this (and looked) and didn't see any of my personal "Must Haves"


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> I heard about this (and looked) and didn't see any of my personal "Must Haves"



Me either. Now if Jar of Joe had been on the list...
I would have been on the line


----------



## flyygirlll2

Hi Ladies!  @rileypak Thank you for the info.

I've been under the weather lately but I managed to wash my hair today because I want to color my hair Thursday, so I don't want any build up. @MileHighDiva I ended up using Njoy's Purifying Cowash. It doesn't provide much slip but it upon rinsing, my hair felt soft and clean without feeling stripped. I like the fact that it has green and roobios tea in it. All in all, I would repurchase it if it there was a good sale. 

On an unrelated note, I've been shedding like a dog. I mean balls of hair type shedding. If my hair wasn't as thick as it is I would think I'm going bald.


----------



## flyygirlll2

I'm only waiting on 3 packages now. All have been shipped. I know package withdrawal will be hitting me sometime after


----------



## flyygirlll2

I was bored and really irritated with the relaxed ends tangling so I cut a small peice in the back of my hair. Shrinkage sucks so this transition shall continue.


----------



## MileHighDiva

@flyygirlll2, I hope you feel better!

Thank you for the review on the Njoy Purifying cleanser!  Hopefully, she has a decent sale for MLK, BHM, or VD.  Then I can email her my order to get 1st class shipping. 


I've been shedding a lot, too.  Next wash day, I'm going to use the HV Methi Set.  If that doesn't help, I'll order Nutrine or the Alter Ego Garlic Masque.

I might take a month off from taking the Beautifully Bamboo.  I'm curious if the MSM is making me shed.


----------



## flyygirlll2

@MileHighDiva Thank you and you're welcome. Her shipping is ridiculous   I received a shipping notification for the pomade I ordered thankfully. 

Yeah, this shedding is pretty bad. I started taking my Vitamin D supplement again to see if that with slow it down. I have those vitamins too. I didn't know if MSN can cause that. I just heard that it can cause changes in your cycle.


----------



## MileHighDiva

@flyygirlll2 
In 2013, I took Country Life Maxi-Hair, which caused the "Great Shed of 2013."  The common denominator is the MSM.  I could be wrong.  I just want to rule it out.


----------



## flyygirlll2

@MileHighDiva I've never taken those but hopefully you are able to find the culprit. I also wanted to mention that the Njoy's Purifying Cowash does have MSM in it, even thought it's not high on the list. Given that I bought it a while ago, I'm not sure if she has changed the formula or if it's still the same.


----------



## BrownBetty

From ulta:

Redken cream cleanser (first time using it)
Kenra Moisture Conditioner  

The have that liter sale and kenra is a staple. I will see if my hair still likes it after I uninstall.

Anyone try the sheamoisture dye?  I may need something more permanent than my semi color.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

@divachyk & @MileHighDiva  Great now we can compare notes. What brands did y'all get? I just purchased the one recommended by DH's coworker because he was raving about it and also stated it was certified grade A by some Australian agency or something like that. 
Since we'll be comparing notes I'll list my starting info.
I'm applying a mix ( 3/4oz jojoba, 3/4 oz JBCO, 1/2 oz emu) to my scalp 3x weekly via a dropper and massaging with my invigorator.
I don't have an issue with growth but my crown has always been less dense than the rest of my head so I'll look there for signs of improvement.
April 4th will mark 3 months of application so I'll report results then.


----------



## divachyk

@curlyhersheygirl @MileHighDiva I had some eBay bonus bucks and purchased from a vendor that I found on Amazon and eBay. Seeing them on Amazon gave me courage to by from them on eBay - H&B Oils. I have a hair growth recipe that I might use or may just use emu straight. More to come after I receive it. ETA: the recipe is just a bunch of oils and it hasn't worked but it's a way to make emu last.


----------



## MileHighDiva

@divachyk @curlyhersheygirl I bought mine from this vendor, during a 20%off promotion.  I'm trying to support BOB's.  I'll be using it straight, no cutting with other oils.  Three times a week.  I going to piggy back on curlyhersheygirl and use my scalp massagers.  I want to increase my hair density.  We'll see if it wakes up my sleeping hair follicles. These are the claims made about emu oil:
*Emu oil is packed with lots of good stuff that's great for your hair and skin. It contains vitamin A which is needed for skin repair. It wakes up 80% of sleeping hair follicles. It's a highly penetrating oil with the ability to penetrate the stratum corneum barrier of the skin, this is due to the high levels of oleic acid, which is a fatty acid that aids in cell regeneration. It has vitamin E which is a anti-oxidant that helps in healing skin. Omega 3, 6 and 9 essential fatty acids can also be found in Emu oil and it has very high anti bacterial and anti inflammatory properties. It has emulsifying properties, making this oil at great moisturizer, which helps with dry skin and skin conditions such as eczema and psoriasis. It also stimulates hair growth, thickens the hair and is an excellent hair conditioner.*


----------



## IDareT'sHair

BrownBetty said:


> Anyone try the sheamoisture dye?  I may need something more permanent than my semi color.



@BrownBetty

I think @flyygirlll2 just used this.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My Oyin came today:
x1 Juices & Berries (back up)
x1 Sugar Berries Pomade (back up)
x1 Hair Dew (back up, to the back up to the back up)
x2 Honey Hemp Conditioners (back up to the back up to the back up)

Still waiting on:
x2 Kj Naturals Tingly Oil (x2 separate orders)
x1 BoBeam DC'er (back up to the back up to the back up)
x1 Jakeala Green Tea Hair Masque
x3 Soultanicals Cleansing Conditioner x1 ST'icals Conditioning Crème
x1 Honey Handmades Knots Going Banana


----------



## IDareT'sHair

flyygirlll2 said:


> *I know package withdrawal will be hitting me sometime after*



@flyygirlll2

......

Me Too!


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

@IDareT'sHair 
My oyin arrived today also and that's it for packages


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *My oyin arrived today also and that's it for packages*



@curlyhersheygirl

Well, it will be a while before I 'technically' experience the dreaded _Package Withdraw_, but I know it's coming.......

Finished up: x1 CJ Argan & Olive (rinsed that bottle out too) I have x1 backup.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl

Used Alikay Naturals Honey & Sage again tonight (with Steam). 

I guess it's growing on me a little bit but probably not enough to repurchase unless there was a really good Sale.  I am glad I have a back up of it tho'. 

I used Honey Handmades Cleansing Conditioner (Buttermilk & Spiked Rum). 

It is very watery/runny.  I practically used the whole bottle.  This definitely is not a repurchase unless I get it for $6-7 dollars (with Free Shipping)  like I did this time.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Oh...I was so excited about Oyin, I forgot my BoBeam also came.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

@IDareT'sHair Thanks for the reviews. I'll be getting some CJ Easter. That should give me enough to to use up quite a bit of those DC's I have. I'll also keep an eye on Alikay for a sale to get that DC


----------



## Beamodel

My Bobeam DC arrived today. That buttercream smells wonderful. I'm so glad she changed it from coco vanilla mango to buttercream. 

She is a sweetheart and awesome customer service


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *That should give me enough to to use up quite a bit of those DC's I have.*



@curlyhersheygirl

Um...Yeah....Good Luck with that.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> 
> Um...Yeah....Good Luck with that.


@IDareT'sHair 
Yes sis I need luck lol


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

I'm waiting to see what this NG sale will be. 
When is APB reopening?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl

Lovin' Siamese Twists Mango Moisture Cream EXCELLENT!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl

Not sure when APB will reopen?  And not sure what NG's sale will be like either?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *Yes sis I need luck lol*



@curlyhersheygirl

Lawd...You Shole Do!


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> 
> Lovin' Siamese Twists Mango Moisture Cream EXCELLENT!


@IDareT'sHair 
Oo nice. I'm really sad she reformulated the strawberry coil cream. We really love that one the way it was.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *Oo nice. I'm really sad she reformulated the strawberry coil cream. We really love that one the way it was*.



@curlyhersheygirl
Yeah, the Mango Moisture Crème feels really good. 

I love it too.  I'm using that right now too.

I am almost finished with mine (and I don't have a back up).

I was killing it, especially last Summer.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

@IDareT'sHair Do you think you'll get the new one?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl
What was the Change?  I don't think I knew/or remembered that.

Maybe in the Spring?  And if she has a good Sale.  And....If Shipping her shipping rates haven't out-priced her.

I have SSI's Coco Crème which could sub for that, if I need something like that right now.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

@IDareT'sHair She made it thinner and put it in a spray bottle. To me that sounds more like a liquid LI and I don't need that.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *Do you think you'll get the new one?*



@curlyhersheygirl

I just went & looked.  Nah.....Probably not. 

Now it sounds like a Liquid Spritz/Spray instead of a nice creamy lotion.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *She made it thinner and put it in a spray bottle. To me that sounds more like a liquid LI and I don't need that*.



@curlyhersheygirl

We were posting at the same time.  No...I will not. 

And it went from 16oz to 11oz and a Liquid. 

It is totally a different product.  She should have changed the name.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> 
> I just went & looked.  Nah.....Probably not.
> 
> Now it sounds like a Liquid Spritz/Spray instead of a nice creamy lotion.


@IDareT'sHair Exactly. This why I hate when folks reformulate stuff.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *Exactly. This why I hate when folks reformulate stuff.*



@curlyhersheygirl 
Yeah, but now this is _a totally different product. _ It's more than a simple reformulation.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl

Did you see the new Carrot Butter made for 4c Type Hair?  It looks quite interesting.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> Yeah, but now this is _a totally different product. _ It's more than a simple reformulation.


@IDareT'sHair You're right. I wonder why she did that? I guess I'll get SSI coco creme when I finish the last 16oz I have .


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> 
> Did you see the new Carrot Butter made for 4c Type Hair?  It looks quite interesting.


@IDareT'sHair I did. I was going to get it during her last sale but passed. I have way too many butters from '11 I need to use up


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> I did. I was going to get it during her last sale but passed. *I have way too many butters from '11 I need to use up*


@curlyhersheygirl

......

I still have Jasmine...... I don't think nobody can beat that!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl

I don't need any more Siamese Twists Butters/Cremes right now myself.

Way, Way, Way, too many.  But they all will be put to good use.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

@IDareT'sHair Yup you win Lol. I think your Jasmine stash lasted as long as her come back or even longer.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *Yup you win Lol. I think your Jasmine stash lasted as long as her come back or even longer.*



@curlyhersheygirl

Longer.....

I shole wish I still had some Fleurtzy left.  And some Enso.....

When I finish up this tiny corner of Curl Rehab, I should pull out a Jar of Jasmine.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl

I think I won this Mango Moisture Cream. 

You told me I had won it remember?

I had no idea I had won something.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

@IDareT'sHair  O ok. Yeah I remember, she posted it on FB.
Her butters are really nice.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

@IDareT'sHair I wish I had some Jasmine or Enso. Those were two solid lines.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *Her butters are really nice.*



@curlyhersheygirl
They really Are.  And this one really is.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl

What are you DC'ing with next?


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

@IDareT'sHair I'm leaning towards dope mixed with apple sorghum.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> @IDareT'sHair I'm leaning towards dope *mixed with apple sorghum.*



@curlyhersheygirl 
Is this the only way you use Apple Sorghum?  (Mixed) or do you use it another kind of way?


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

@IDareT'sHair I only use it mixed. It did nothing for me straight.


----------



## BrownBetty

I got my bobeam, that coco vanilla mango DC smells nice, it looks yummy.

Piping Rock isn't a game!  @IDareT'sHair!
I ordered Sunday got it today!  They are my new go to, Thx!

I think that is all my packages for now, I'm sad.


----------



## flyygirlll2

@IDareT'sHair @BrownBetty I have the SM Color System but I haven't used it yet though. I plan to when I feel better.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@flyygirlll2 

Please Get Well Soon.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Don't see any movement on any of the stuff I have outstanding, so I probably won't be getting anything today.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

@flyygirlll2 I hope you feel better soon.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

@IDareT'sHair What goodies are on the way?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *What goodies are on the way?*



@curlyhersheygirl
All of 'Em Betta' Be!



IDareT'sHair said:


> *Still waiting on:
> x2 Kj Naturals Tingly Oil (x2 separate orders)
> x1 BoBeam DC'er (back up to the back up to the back up)
> x1 Jakeala Green Tea Hair Masque
> x3 Soultanicals Cleansing Conditioner x1 ST'icals Conditioning Crème
> x1 Honey Handmades Knots Going Banana*


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> *All of 'Em Betta' Be!*


@IDareT'sHair LOL I hope so


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl

I was just thinking about you. 

I wanted to tell you, I think Imma put my Mango Moisture up until warmer weather and use something more Winter-y like: Sweet Potatoe Hair Cream or one of the other more Warmer smelling scents and save the light & fruity stuff for Spring/Summer


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

@IDareT'sHair  That sounds good. Is it just based on the scent or is that a lighter butter/cream


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl

I am still Gleaming from that Miss Jessie Sale.  That was one for the books.

I cackle when I think about how I was driving home that day thinking: "Dem Durn LHCF be done bought up errthang by the time I get home"  

It was funny.  Gurl...You should have seen me on the Expressway. 

I was a nervous wreck.  Cause I know how ya'll do.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *That sounds good. Is it just based on the scent or is that a lighter butter/cream*


@curlyhersheygirl
Boff. 
And it just seems like something you would wanna use in the Spring/Summer.  Something light, fruity and refreshing.[/QUOTE]


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> 
> I am still Gleaming from that Miss Jessie Sale.  That was one for the books.
> 
> I cackle when I think about how I was driving home that day thinking: "Dem Durn LHCF be done bought up errthang by the time I get home"
> 
> It was funny.  Gurl...You should have seen me on the Expressway.
> 
> I was a nervous wreck.  Cause I know how ya'll do.


@IDareT'sHair  I would have paid to see that. I know all too well how that is. Folks here don't play


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl

75% for 16oz?  Gurl....You can't make that stuff up!

Good thing I was 'lurkin' that day.

Then I couldn't figure out where the Discount Code went and was BLOWING You Up!

It was _Classic_ AveYou Meets Groupon Meets LHCF All Over Again!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirlIt was _Classic_ AveYou Meets Groupon* Meets LHCF All Over Again!*


@curlyhersheygirl
ETA:


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

@IDareT'sHair I was dying reading those emails. By the time I came on you had figured it out. My sis was gonna pass until I told her the original price of the DC had changed; she went crazy.
Those kinds of deals are what I love. Now every time I look at those jars I smile lol


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> * My sis was gonna pass until I told her the original price of the DC had changed; she went crazy.
> Those kinds of deals are what I love. Now every time I look at those jars I smile lol*



@curlyhersheygirl

Hmph.  I know she did!  Um....Now you see why I was *cough* ackin'/drivin' like that!...

Brownie and I went through a similar thing on HSN with 16oz Jars of CD's Black Vanilla Smoothie DC'ers.  It was too funny.

I bet errtime we called back in they prolly said:  "Lawd....It's them two again"

ETA:  I smile too!  That was a Great Deal.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> 
> Hmph.  I know she did!  Um....Now you see why I was *cough* ackin'/drivin' like that!...
> 
> Brownie and I went through a similar thing on HSN with 16oz Jars of CD's Black Vanilla Smoothie DC'ers.  It was too funny.
> 
> I bet errtime we called back in they prolly said:  *"Lawd....It's them two again"*
> 
> ETA:  I smile too!  That was a Great Deal.


@IDareT'sHair I bet they did. 
The truth is I'm like that with everything. Folks look at me like I'm crazy when I find a great deal in a store. My cart be overflowing and the shelves cleared.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl
Yep. 

You never know when that stuff will come in handy or around these parts (in the hair game), get discontinued/reformulated/consistency issues etc....

So, you have to stay on top.

Things are forever changing, so you would look good having a back up to the back up to the.....

Which makes me think now...I wish I would have gotten another ST Strawberry Coils.  Who woulda' thought it would be reconstituted to a completely different product. 

Perfect Example.


----------



## Shay72

APB sounds like she has a lot of new products I haven't heard of. Her shop is on vacation now but I can click the "sales" link to see what products she's sold.

Finished my Juices & Berries, no back up. I'll get some more in the spring. Using Claudie's Hair Tea Rinse now as my leave in.


----------



## Shay72

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> 
> ......
> 
> I still have Jasmine...... I don't think nobody can beat that!


Nope, I don't think anyone can. I still have some Sunshine.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72 said:


> *Nope, I don't think anyone can. I still have some Sunshine.*



@Shay72

Sunshine is pretty old too isn't it?

I started working on Jasmine, and then moved on to other stuff.

I need to get back to it, but I will be very sad when I use it all up.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Received Shipping Notice from: Jakeala


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My Soultanicals Order has been Updated:
x3 Cleansing Conditioners
x1 Curl Conditioning Curl Creme


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

@IDareT'sHair  Did you ask for your order to be updated or was supplies low so they updated it


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *Did you ask for your order to be updated or was supplies low so they updated it*



@curlyhersheygirl

Not sure how any of that works.  I just received an email stating it had been updated?

No, I didn't contact Soultanicals.

ETA:  A Shipping Label was created and it should ship within the next 24-48 hours.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My x1 4oz Kj Naturals Tingle Oil came today.  I ordered another one a couple days ago.


----------



## rileypak

Hey ladies! 

Ya girl had curls all week with no kind of holding product used! I'm a little sad to be washing them out but my scalp is starting to itch so I won't be pushing it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> *Hey ladies!
> Ya girl had curls all week with no kind of holding product used! I'm a little sad to be washing them out but my scalp is starting to itch so I won't be pushing it.*



@rileypak

Go Head Gurl.......And Whip dat Hurr like you just don't Curr.  Sweet!

Um...you get any packages today?


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak
> 
> Go Head Gurl.......And Whip dat Hurr like you just don't Curr.  Sweet!
> 
> Um...you get any packages today?


Two packages went to the office but I haven't been getting home on time to stop by. First thing in the morning though I'm in there


----------



## Beamodel

Currently dc'ing with Joico Balm. I haven't used a DC with cones in it for a very long time. 

I hope my hair turns out ok. My hair usually acts funny behind dc's with cones in them.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> *Two packages went to the office but I haven't been getting home on time to stop by. First thing in the morning though I'm in there*



@rileypak

Wonder what they are?



Beamodel said:


> *Currently dc'ing with Joico Balm. I haven't used a DC with cones in it for a very long time.
> I hope my hair turns out ok. My hair usually acts funny behind dc's with cones in them.*


@Beamodel

Me either.  I have about 1/2 Tube of this left.

Will probably use it at some point, but I felt the last time I used it a long while back, I think  my hair felt a little 'waxy'. (JMHO)


----------



## Beamodel

@IDareT'sHair 

I guess our hair is use to fresh handmade natural dc's now. I still have that Alikay. I haven't bought it back. Only bc I'm being lazy. 

I should have used my Bobeam DC. That buttercream smells like every thang


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel said:


> *I should have used my Bobeam DC. That buttercream smells like every thang*



@Beamodel

Oooo Gurl....You should have.

It is ErrrThang.....


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel said:


> *Currently dc'ing with Joico Balm. I* *hope my hair turns out ok*.



@Beamodel Keep me posted on your Final Results.  Are you doing your Silk Press?


----------



## Beamodel

Yup I was doing it @IDareT'sHair but as I was blow drying one section I decided to flat iron it to see.

And guess what??? My hair feels weighted down. Must be that joico balm.

It's really weighted down too :-(
But it is very very soft. I think this is a good DC if you don't intend to wear your hair straight. 

I'm going to clarify and DC over night with that Alikay


----------



## Beamodel

Ok I'm going to try joico balm on my next wash. 

However I just rinsed out that Alikay and blow dried it. My hair is really soft and smooth. I was scared to use it due to the slow content but good so far. 

Maybe the joico balm was user error. I might have used too much but like I stated, I will try it again on my next wash but use a smaller amount.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Beamodel

Glad you have good results with Alikay Naturals.  I know your hair doesn't care for aloe.

Not sure about JMRB, but put it this way, I'm in no hurry to use it.


----------



## Beamodel

@IDareT'sHair 

My only problem with Alikay honey & sage is the smell. Lawd, I can't get past it. Too earthy for me. 

That alone will cause me to never buy it again though. The performance was good but I can't do the scent.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel said:


> *My only problem with Alikay honey & sage is the smell. Lawd, I can't get past it. Too earthy for me.
> That alone will cause me to never buy it again though. The performance was good but I can't do the scent.*



@Beamodel



I hear Ya'

I hate when I feel that way about a product.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Finished Up:
x1 8oz Palm Oil (I have a 4oz back up)
x1 16oz Extra Virgin Olive Oil (will pick up some at the Grocery)
x1 8oz Curl Junkie Curl Rehab -Strawberry Ice Cream (I have x2-x3 back ups all Strawberry Ice Crèam)


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@divachyk

That Mizani Thread made me want to pull out a jar of H2o Night-time. 

That use to be bae as a Relaxed Head, especially after a re-touch.

Imma try it today, curious to see how my Natural Hair responds.


----------



## divachyk

IDareT'sHair said:


> @divachyk
> 
> That Mizani Thread made me want to pull out a jar of H2o Night-time.
> 
> That use to be bae as a Relaxed Head, especially after a re-touch.
> 
> Imma try it today, curious to see how my Natural Hair responds.



Oh please report back! I'd love to know also! Mizani H20 is a miracle product for breakage. @IDareT'sHair


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Switched up the regimen today.
I did a hendigo. Dc'd with APB's mud mask and oil rinsed with APB's pumpkin and fennel oil.
Sealed with TPS sweet indulgence, used BN coco castor nector and APB's hair lotion.
When my hair dries I'll flat Twist with HTN twisting cream and flaxseed gel for a twist out.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Bought x2 16oz Renpure Coconut Cleansing Conditioners at TJ Maxx on Clearance for $3.50 each

1st time Buyin'/Tryin'


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@rileypak
What You Durrin'?

Um...So...You pick 'dem packages up yet?

I was having *cough* package withdraw but those Renpure's took care of that.

I never hear anything really about this line.  Just bits & pieces here and there.

But for $3.50 I can make it work.


----------



## rileypak

@IDareT'sHair 
I did! 
My Ebonicurls bonnets came and my replacement SSI Marula Hemp Hair Cream came from Hair2mesmerize. They sent a sample of Riche Moisture Mask too.


----------



## divachyk

@rileypak, I have not heard squat from Ebonicurls. Matter fact, I sort of forgot I ordered. You heard anything yet, @Golden75


----------



## Froreal3

Still waiting on Soultanicals. Apb has 30% off till tomorrow.  Might want more Cupuacu Avocado....hmmm


----------



## BrownBetty

http://themanechoice.com/collection...ize-refresh-3-in-1-co-wash-leave-in-detangler

Has anyone tried this? Is it any good?  I think it would be good on vacation.‎


----------



## BrownBetty

I have never tried APB.. i like 30% off! 



Froreal3 said:


> Still waiting on Soultanicals. Apb has 30% off till tomorrow.  Might want more Cupuacu Avocado....hmmm


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@BrownBetty

I've never tried anything from Mane Choice.  Recently, I've been seeing more of it.


----------



## Beamodel

Snagged from APB

(2) Cupuacu Avocado Oil Moisturizers
-Totally Scrumptious scent
- Marshmallow Bomb scent


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Beamodel

Nice!


----------



## divachyk

Got my emu oil today!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Still waiting on:
Kj Naturals
Soultanicals
Jakeala
Naturelle Grow
*seems like I'm missing something*


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Used Up:
x1 Soultanicals Can't Believe it's Knot Pumpkin Butta' - (no back ups, probably won't repurchase?) 

Not Bad.  Not Good.  Just Average.  There's a lot  more stuff out there that is far better.


----------



## Froreal3

So I just grabbed 2 APB Cupuacu Avocado Moisturizers Pumpkin Marshmallow and Clean Cotton


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Froreal3 said:


> *So I just grabbed 2 APB Cupuacu Avocado Moisturizers*



@Froreal3

Based on your consistent positive reviews of this product....You had me making a Cart!

ETA: I haven't hit PayNah yet


----------



## AgeinATL

IDareT'sHair said:


> Used Up:
> x1 Soultanicals Can't Believe it's Knot Pumpkin Butta' - (no back ups, probably won't repurchase?)
> 
> Not Bad.  Not Good.  Just Average.  There's a lot  more stuff out there that is far better.



What are some suggestions for things that are better? After my mishaps with ST, I am looking to start replacing the line. Looking for something with the same consistency as my hair hates hard, dense butters. Thanks!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@AgeinATL

I'm liking Siamese Twists Butters, BeeMine Luscious, Donna Marie Super Butter Crème, APB's Butters, Hairveda Whipped Clouds, Green Tea Butter, QB,  Jakeala Nappy Butter & Parfait, KBB Super Duper Butter, Claudie's, MHC Buttery Soy, MHC Type4, Liquid Gold, Bel Nouvo

There are plenty others out there.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@AgeinATL

I forgot to mention L.A.C.E. (Bloom & whatever it's called now), they have very good butters.


----------



## AgeinATL

IDareT'sHair said:


> @AgeinATL
> 
> I'm liking Siamese Twists Butters, BeeMine Luscious, Donna Marie Super Butter Crème, APB's Butters, Hairveda Whipped Clouds, Green Tea Butter, QB,  Jakeala Nappy Butter & Parfait, KBB Super Duper Butter, Claudie's, MHC Buttery Soy, MHC Type4, Liquid Gold, Bel Nouvo
> 
> There are plenty others out there.



Excellent list. Will look at the ingredients for these and try one during a sale. Thanks T!!


----------



## Froreal3

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Froreal3
> 
> Based on your consistent positive reviews of this product....You had me making a Cart!
> 
> ETA: I haven't hit PayNah yet


 try it...try it Sam I Am.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@AgeinATL
Hydroquench Systems Greaseless Moisture (and the other butter by HQS gets great reviews, I think it's White Tea or 5 day something?) I've never purchased that one tho'


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Froreal3  Name some of your Fav Butters for @AgeinATL


----------



## Froreal3

*APB Hair/Body Buttas, Liquid Gold Toasted Marshmallow, Hairveda Green Tea, Hairveda Almond Glaze, Jakeala Amla Parfait, My Honey Child Type 4, Sophia's Hair Grease, and Buttery Soy. *


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@AgeinATL 
I forgot:
Oyin Handmade Whipped Pudding
BlueRoze Beauty's Pumpkin Hair Whip


----------



## AgeinATL

@Froreal3 and @IDareT'sHair 

Thank you so much ladies! 
 I have a lot of products to look at.


----------



## BrownBetty

First purchase from APB :
*Blueberry Cheesecake Deep Conditioner*
Weight: 4 oz
Material: With Butters

‎








*Cupuacu Avocado Daily Moisturizer*
Weight: 8 oz
Scent: Coconut Crème
‎
‎







*Blueberry Cheesecake Leave In Conditioner*
Size: 8 fl oz
‎
‎







*Annabelle's Creamy Hair Pudding*
Weight: 4 oz
Scent: Sugar Cookie Crunch‎
‎







*Annabelle's Hair and Body Butta*
Weight: 4 oz
Scent: Vanilla Bean
‎
‎







*White Chocolate Mousse Moisture Intense Mask*
Weight: 4 oz
Shop: PerfectBlends‎








*Annabelle's Hair Creme‎*
Weight: 4 oz
Scent: Red Velvet Cake‎


----------



## Froreal3

^^You got some of APBs goodies. Those are good choices @AgeinATL


----------



## AgeinATL

Froreal3 said:


> ^^You got some of APBs goodies. Those are good choices @AgeinATL



Thanks so much!


----------



## Beamodel

Please don't stone me... I cut some more of my ends off. 

I think my length is now between APL & BSL. But my hair looks better


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel said:


> *Please don't stone me... I cut some more of my ends off.   I think my length is now between APL & BSL. But my hair looks better*



@Beamodel 
Put.The.Scissors.Down.


----------



## Beamodel

Lol @IDareT'sHair 

Love you pumpkin. The way I look at it is, eventually it will all be cut anyways. But I'm happier now with how my ends looks.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel said:


> *Lol Love you pumpkin. The way I look at it is, eventually it will all be cut anyways. But I'm happier now with how my ends looks.*



@Beamodel

At least you are doing it really 'gradually' instead of picking up a pair of scissors and just going skrait cray.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My Soultanicals is here in the City.  It's coming from AZ? 

For some reason, I thought ST'icals was based out of NY.

Anyway, I may get it today. *YAY* A Package.


----------



## MileHighDiva

Mine came from AZ too.  We need to find out, if she moved.  Or, hired a cosmetic manufacturing facility like Napta.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

MileHighDiva said:


> *Mine came from AZ too.  We need to find out, if she moved.  Or, hired a cosmetic manufacturing facility like Napta*.


@MileHighDiva

I was thinking maybe her fulfillment center is in AZ?

Some folks, I guess like QB, have fulfillment or processing centers someplace else, which may be why she has that new faster shipping promise.

If so, she is really growing or has grown.


----------



## rileypak

Morning ladies!

So I kinda like the Biolage Hydrasource Shampoo I used yesterday. It definitely left my hair soft. Hopefully that softness doesn't come with buildup. It's no Bae but it's not too shabby so far.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

IDareT'sHair said:


> My Soultanicals is here in the City.  It's coming from AZ?
> 
> For some reason, I thought ST'icals was based out of NY.
> 
> Anyway, I may get it today. *YAY* A Package.



She moved to AZ.  She posted pictures a few weeks ago.


----------



## BrownBetty

My hair so dry.  I think it is this semi permanent color.  I've used kinky curly knot today and sealed with Qhement heavy cream.  

My next wash day I need to figure out which DC to use.  I have TGIN mask, bobeam, kenra con, and some elucence con (need to reup).  I may mix and add some oil.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

shawnyblazes said:


> *She moved to AZ.  She posted pictures a few weeks ago.*



@shawnyblazes

Thank You Ms. Lady!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

So, my Soultanicals arrived today from Arizona. 

Also, my Jakeala Green Tea Hair Masque also arrived. 

I have been wanting a Full size of this since she sent me a sample a long while back.

I hope I love it as much as I did the sample.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My winning Combo for the past few days has been:

Donna Marie Super Buttercreme
with
Oyin Handmade Sugar Berries to Seal.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

@IDareT'sHair I had no idea Donna Marie was still around.


----------



## Froreal3

My Soultanicals shipped. I just have Marula Melon and the Berry Cute Flava of the Twist & Fro out.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *I had no idea Donna Marie was still around.*



@curlyhersheygirl

Yep.  It's been giving me Life


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

@IDareT'sHair I was just about to email you 
It's freezing here too. I think I'll cowash later


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl

It's 6 degrees here.

I finished up my TerraForma Pre-Treamtnet.  No Back Ups.

Have that on now under Plastic Cap.  Had to use a couple dabs of NG's Coconut & Banana Pre-Poo Treatment.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

@IDareT'sHair 
6? Yikes
Terraforma was really nice, so mad the last two I bought spoiled on me.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

QUOTE="curlyhersheygirl, post: 22186433, member: 206846"]
Terraforma was really nice, *so mad the last two I bought spoiled on me.*[/QUOTE]

@curlyhersheygirl

....   Glad I didn't have any problems with any of my M:C .

I have x2 HempAdes and another Caramel Treatment (I think)?

ETA:  What are you Cowashing with today?


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

@IDareT'sHair  I have a hempade in the stash as well.
I'll be using SSI blueberry cowash and will DC with DB pumpkin


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl 
What Are you Cowashing with today Mrs. CHG?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *I'll be using SSI blueberry cowash and will DC with DB pumpkin*



@curlyhersheygirl

Nice!   Both.


IDareT'sHair said:


> *What Are you Cowashing with today Mrs. CHG?*



Got It!


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

curlyhersheygirl said:


> @IDareT'sHair  I have a hempade in the stash as well.
> I'll be using *SSI blueberry cowash *and will DC with DB pumpkin


@IDareT'sHair


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl

Are ya'll close to using anything up?  I am pretty close to using up several things.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> 
> Nice!   Both.
> 
> 
> Got It!


lol posting the same time


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> 
> Are ya'll close to using anything up?  I am pretty close to using up several things.


@IDareT'sHair 
We are close to using up a few things and we used up the following last week.
APB's mud mask 8oz
SM zanzibar heat cream 6oz
APB pudding 4oz
APB spray LI 8oz
APB refresher 8oz
BRB marshmallow cream gel 8oz


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl

Ya'll Get Down Over There!


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> 
> Ya'll Get Down Over There!


@IDareT'sHair 
We're trying to get this stash under control.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *We're trying to get this stash under control.*



@curlyhersheygirl

Good Luck with that!

Um...See...Okay...Ya'll Gone Need to Hire a Bunch of Folks to Help!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Used Up:
x1 16oz Elucence Moisture Repair (no back-ups -possible repurchase later on down the stash)
x1 8oz OBIA Naturals Babbasu Mask (x1 back up)
x1 8oz Alikay Naturals Honey & Sage (x1 16oz back up)


----------



## BrownBetty

I bought renpure cowash con, cowash pudding, and leave in.

TGIN set my replacement twist cream and a free lip balm.

I am almost done with:
Kenra moist con litre (1 backup)
Kinky curly knot today (1 back up)
As I am cowash (returning the backup)‎

Today is wash day. Do you all prepoo before a cowash?
‎


----------



## IDareT'sHair

BrownBetty said:


> *I bought renpure cowash con, cowash pudding, and leave in.*‎
> 
> Today is wash day. *Do you all prepoo before a cowash?*
> ‎



@BrownBetty

Where did you find your Renpure?  I do a Pre-Rx before Cleansing.  Moreso in the Winter.


----------



## rileypak

I got a little snip happy (wanted and needed to) this past weekend and took a bit off the back. Two of my twists are pretty much natural now


----------



## MileHighDiva

Used Up:
- QB ABCDEFG Butter, 1 back-up.
-AIA 8 oz Cleansing Pudding.  I'm so happy that I'm done with these darn bottles.  2 x 16 oz jars as back-ups.  I need to buy another jar pump.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@rileypak

Hey Ms. Lady!

Ya'll & these Scisssors! 

How many months are you now? I am heading into 16 months post.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My Naturelle Grow Shipped

Still waiting on:
Honey Handmades
Kj Naturals
Naturelle Grow (shipped)

I want something?  Wonder if any one will have any MLK Day Sales?


----------



## BrownBetty

IDareT'sHair said:


> @BrownBetty
> 
> Where did you find your Renpure?  I do a Pre-Rx before Cleansing.  Moreso in the Winter.



Tj Maxx - the one by me has a lot of stuff.


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak
> 
> Hey Ms. Lady!
> 
> Ya'll & these Scisssors!
> 
> How many months are you now? I am heading into 16 months post.



Currently 26 months post now.

See what had happened was I had a few SSKs and I was cutting them out and then I was like 'self, this piece of hair feels a little janky and you know you need to trim it'. Next thing I know, I twisted my hair and two twists stayed curly at the end when I finger wrapped them 

I hope some folks do something for MLK...I got carts that need settling


----------



## IDareT'sHair

BrownBetty said:


> *Tj Maxx - the one by me has a lot of stuff*.


@BrownBetty
The one I went to, only had those x2 Cleansing Puddings that I saw (on Clearance for $3.50 each).  Glad I didn't see anything else there.  They may have had more, I didn't look.

It's not a line I'm 'familiar' with and I wouldna' wanted to buy a bunch of stuff and end up taking it all back.



rileypak said:


> *Currently 26 months post now*.
> 
> *See what had happened was I had a few SSKs and I was cutting them out and then I was like 'self, this piece of hair feels a little janky and you know you need to trim it'. Next thing I know, I twisted my hair and two twists stayed curly at the end when I finger wrapped them
> 
> I hope some folks do something for MLK...I got carts that need settling *



@rileypak

26 months post is GREAT!  I can't wait to get there.

Yeah, I ain't got no Carts yet, but I could make some up real quick-like tho'.

My Naturelle Grow came today.


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> My Naturelle Grow came today.



My NG arrives tomorrow. My ST came today along with a non-hair purchase.

I have a Hattache, SSI, and APB cart. Still deciding on the APB one. And I blame you for the Hattache one, out here talking about that BN Avocado Hair Milk.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> I have a Hattache, SSI, and APB cart. Still deciding on the APB one. *And I blame you for the Hattache one, out here talking about that BN Avocado Hair Milk*.



@rileypak

And I am Happeh to take Full & Total Responsibility for that one.  .......

It should be in every LHCF members Cart on here! 

You should have seen how sad I was to throw that empty bottle away. 

I normally don't give it a 2nd thought (probably because I have a back up or a back up to the back up), but I was sorrowful to see it go.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I need to stay in my Stash in 2016 and neva' look up.  I need to be stash shopping this entire year.  Without adding to........

But I already know I'd be kiddin' myself.  So, I pledge to just buy less.  

Hopefully, it will work better for me than it did in 2015.

2015 I went skrait from BF through the entire year on one continuous haul.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I asked Siamese Twist if she was having an MLK Day Sale. *cough*

If she decides to have one it will be posted on FB & ETSY, so if Ya'll see something on FB lemme know.

I also asked KV and they said should the owner decide to have one it will be posted in the KV Newsletter.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

@IDareT'sHair  I'm trying to stay in my stash as well and just buy occasionally


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *I'm trying to stay in my stash as well and just buy occasionally*



@curlyhersheygirl

We boff need our b-hinds whipped. Mine is so Ugly & so outta control.

And *cough* I won't even mention yours!


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> 
> We boff need our b-hinds whipped. Mine is so Ugly & so outta control.
> 
> And *cough* I won't even mention yours!


@IDareT'sHair  Yeah please don't lol
I still have an AY cart with some stuff in it. I'm trying to hold out though.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *Yeah please don't lol*
> I still have an AY cart with some stuff in it. I'm trying to hold out though.



@curlyhersheygirl

No way Jose!.....

I still feel 'light-headed' when I even think of it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl

I did pick up x2 bottles of AV Conditioner (R/O) from Monique's Natural Hair Boutique (Clearance). 

Her Coconut Conditioning Moisture Milk.  I've been hanging on to x1 for a year (or so).

Love it!  So at least now I have a couple back ups.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> 
> No way Jose!.....
> 
> I still feel 'light-headed' when I even think of it.


@IDareT'sHair  I made up a box to give to the church, so it's not as bad. The struggle now is to not buy anymore DC's until I'm only down to 1 steralite container. That is gonna be an uphill battle. I already have a  long list of DC's I want to re-up on and if the sale is right


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl

The reason I asked Siamese Twists - I pulled out the Luxury 7 Butter and it's a definite Must-Have Hit!

I think I got it in one of those FLASH Sales with some other items.  Like a Trio of products.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *I made up a box to give to the church, so it's not as bad. The struggle now is to not buy anymore DC's until I'm only down to 1 steralite container. That is gonna be an uphill battle. I already have a  long list of DC's I want to re-up on and if the sale is right *



@curlyhersheygirl

Dem Church Folks gone have some nice Stuff.  

I remember when I was _heavily addicted_ to DC'ers - So I know what you are going through.

Right now, for me it's been Buttas' & Cleansers.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> 
> I did pick up x2 bottles of AV Conditioner (R/O) from Monique's Natural Hair Boutique (Clearance).
> 
> Her Coconut Conditioning Moisture Milk.  I've been hanging on to x1 for a year (or so).
> 
> Love it!  So at least now I have a couple back ups.


@IDareT'sHair  The price was nice. Great deal


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *I made up a box to give to the church, so it's not as bad. *


@curlyhersheygirl

It's still _really_ bad Curly.  Don't fool yourself.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *The price was nice. Great deal*



@curlyhersheygirl

I had some other stuff I hadn't tried Alikay Conditioner and Coco whatever....and took them both out and went for the Tried & True.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

@IDareT'sHair 
I love siamese twist's butters. I just wish she would reevaluate the shipping.

I got caught with alot of DC's due to my oldest son. When his hair was very long he DC'd twice a week and would use quite a bit each session. Once he cut his hair we weren't using that much. Now Bella is busier than before so she only does her hair every two weeks. Those factors coupled with my buying lead to crazy number.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> 
> It's still _really_ bad Curly.  Don't fool yourself.


@IDareT'sHair 
Oh I know


----------



## flyygirlll2

Hi Ladies!  I'm still sick but I washed my hair yesterday though. I was able to stretch that full wig I bought during BF. My husband actually thought I went to the salon and got my hair relaxed and cut


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> 
> I had some other stuff I hadn't tried Alikay Conditioner and Coco whatever....and took them both out and went for the Tried & True.


@IDareT'sHair 
Good call. Sometimes dem newbies can trip you up.
How were the reviews on that Alikay conditioner?


----------



## rileypak

Okay so I took my twist bun down...and it's four twists that are pretty much natural


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> Good call. Sometimes dem newbies can trip you up.
> *How were the reviews on that Alikay conditioner?*



@curlyhersheygirl
It is nice. 

I'm glad I have a 16oz back-up.  I really wouldn't miss it if I didn't have it though.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> *Okay so I took my twist bun down...and it's four twists that are pretty much natural *



@rileypak

Good. And 26 months are Great!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@flyygirlll2 
Very Nice.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *I got caught with alot of DC's due to my oldest son. When his hair was very long he DC'd twice a week and would use quite a bit each session. Once he cut his hair we weren't using that much. Now Bella is busier than before so she only does her hair every two weeks. Those factors coupled with my buying lead to crazy number.*



@curlyhersheygirl

No explanation needed.  Gurl...You know I understand.


----------



## BrownBetty

I returned my backup AIA cowash and picked up a eden bodyworks cowash instead.

I have 2 tgin mask, and half a bobeam mask.  I ordered a couple from APB.  

Yall have suggestions for any on the ground companies I can get DC from?  My hair hates shea moisture DC... 

Thanks!


----------



## Shay72

BrownBetty said:


> I bought renpure cowash con, cowash pudding, and leave in.
> 
> TGIN set my replacement twist cream and a free lip balm.
> 
> I am almost done with:
> Kenra moist con litre (1 backup)
> Kinky curly knot today (1 back up)
> As I am cowash (returning the backup)‎
> 
> Today is wash day. *Do you all prepoo before a cowash?*
> ‎


When I remember yes, always. With oil.

Finally figured out the three poo bars I have from Bobeam. Did a little research:
Cocoa & Rhassoul Clay Bar
Detox Clay Bar
ACV & Bentonite Clay Bar

I went this route after I got tired of stopping up my tub at my old place. The house I live in now was built in 1918 or 1928 (I can't remember which) so I ain't chancing it. I used to go hard on ayurvedic stuff. Once I start incorporating all this other stuff I got back into my routine (like my teas) I will allow myself to buy powders again but make them using the sealable tea bags like I did before. I have a little bit of bentonite clay left that I should use up in March but no more actual powders in my hair after that.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My Honey Handmades is getting closer to being delivered.   *slow shipping*

I made up a SD's Cart, not sure if I'll hit PayNah on it tho'.  I have x2 Wheat Germ Conditioners.

I thought about trying it again as a Natcha'.  Didn't really care for it as relaxed.  Not sure if I'll get anything tho'. 

20% is such a rarity with this vendor, I'm tempted.

I thought about getting some DH.  (I love that stuff for Cowashing), but I have a lot of Cowashing Conditioners (but when has that ever stopped me).

They are 16oz and that's always a plus.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I think my AV Juice and some other Supplements (Piping Rock) should be delivered today.

My Pumpkin Seed Oil was backordered and just shipped.  That was the only thing I was looking forward to getting.  *oh well*


----------



## rileypak

@IDareT'sHair


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@rileypak

Nah...I don't buy from this vendor often.  I think I may wait.

I did want to retry Wheat Germ Oil again, but it's nothing pressing.

I can wait to see what happens M-Day. 

Maybe she'll throw out another 15-20%

Nice SD's Haul btw.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *I got caught with alot of DC's *


@curlyhersheygirl

......... You shole did get caught


----------



## Shay72

@IDareT'sHair 
Wait you still waiting on that second order from HH?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Shay72
Yep. 

Do you know the Discount Code for Free Shipping the Entire Month of January?


----------



## Shay72

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Shay72
> Yep.
> 
> Do you know the Discount Code for Free Shipping the Entire Month of January?


I didn't think there was a code but let me go look.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72 said:


> *I didn't think there was a code but let me go look.*


I made a mock cart but it added shipping costs. @Shay72


----------



## Shay72

@IDareT'sHair
I looked at the email and instagram and I don't see a code. I do see: "inventory overload" in the pic but it doesn't say its the code. I guess you could try that.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Shay72

I did try that.


----------



## Shay72

@IDareT'sHair 
I sent her an email.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Shay72

Thanks.  That's so wrong.  Folks shouldn't have to hunt for stuff.


----------



## Shay72

@IDareT'sHair 
Exactly


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Shay72

Seems like if you had Inventory Overload, you would be posting the Code errwhere

Not only would there be Free Shipping, there would also be a discount.

Just sayin'....I mean...if you had "Inventory Overload" and thangs


----------



## Shay72

@IDareT'sHair 
She says there is no code. I also asked her if there was a minimum. She said no minimum. I'll tell her to check the site because it is still adding shipping.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72 said:


> She says there is no code. I also asked her if there was a minimum. She said no minimum. I'll tell her to check the site because it is still adding shipping.



@Shay72

Yep.  It shole did add Shipping Costs to my "mock" Order.

Thanks Shay.  Are you getting anything? 

My "Knot Going Bananas" should be here tomorrow.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Shay72

The Option for Free Shipping is there now.  (It wasn't there when I first made my mock-cart)

Thank you Shay.

Imma try the Tomato & Honey DC'er as a Pre-Poo.  It's only 6.5 ounces, and it was $8 bucks.


----------



## Shay72

@IDareT'sHair 
Okay I will let her know. I was just coming back to let you know. I'm not sure I'm getting anything.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Shay72

Yeah, I checked out with the one Tomato & Honey DC'er.  Will add that one to my Pre-Poo Rx's.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Picked up a 4oz Kj's Tingle Oil 50% 1st 10 Customers


----------



## MileHighDiva

@IDareT'sHair , Ayo needs to open an AD/Marketing company.  I love her ad copy and names etc.

"We hope that your year is off to a bangin' start, filled with supa-dupa goodness!!!!! We've been extremely busy with our new state of the art *SOULABORATORY*, in the sunny state of Arizona!!!!!

Order fulfillment/Shipping will take place at our new & much larger facility!!!! All of this was made possible by you and your continuing support of Soultanicals. We thank you for everything you’ve done for us, and we thank you for all the feedback that you’ve given us—both good and bad—that has helped grow our brand to its current level of success. Thank you sooo much MileHighDiva! I Appreciate you! xoxo"


----------



## MileHighDiva

IDareT'sHair said:


> Picked up a 4oz Kj's Tingle Oil 50% 1st 10 Customers


How many Tingles do you have?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@MileHighDiva 
Not sure 3 or 4?......  I try to buy one every chance I get.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@MileHighDiva

That was nice Ayo gave you a Shout-Out!


----------



## MileHighDiva

IDareT'sHair said:


> @MileHighDiva
> Not sure 3 or 4?......  I try to buy one every chance I get.


 
I'm like she buys a Tingle Oil every week,


----------



## MileHighDiva

IDareT'sHair said:


> @MileHighDiva
> 
> That was nice Ayo gave you a Shout-Out!


I think she gave everyone a Shout-Out in her email, part of the software.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

MileHighDiva said:


> *I'm like she buys a Tingle Oil every week, *


@MileHighDiva

If I can get in on that Fiddy....I'm there. 

I've given several away for other posters to try.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> Picked up a 4oz Kj's Tingle Oil 50% 1st 10 Customers


@IDareT'sHair One of these days I'll get in on those 50% off deals she keeps having lol


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

@IDareT'sHair


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl

Gurl....

I just picked up an SSI butter that I didn't need.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl

I'll send you a Tingle Oil & a Tingle DC'er so you can try it when I get this next batch in.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> 
> Gurl....
> 
> I just picked up an SSI butter that I didn't need.


@IDareT'sHair 
I went up in there and looked around but decided not to get anything.
You'll let me know how it is when you try it


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> 
> I'll send you a Tingle Oil & a Tingle DC'er so you can try it when I get this next batch in.


@IDareT'sHair 
Thanks sis


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl
I had it before.  It is very nice.  But at this point, for me, a butta' is a butta' is a butta'

I need to move on to something else.  I've got enough butta's to _Butta' Up_ the Entire Continental USA


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl 

I know Brownie loves that Neapolitan DC'er.  I haven't purchased that one.

I've been wanting to try the Cocoa Rhassoul though.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> I had it before.  It is very nice.  But at this point, for me, a butta' is a butta' is a butta'
> 
> I need to move on to something else.  *I've got enough butta's to Butta' Up the Entire Continental USA*


@IDareT'sHair


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> 
> I know Brownie loves that *Neapolitan DC'er. * I haven't purchased that one.
> 
> I've been wanting to try the Cocoa Rhassoul though.


@IDareT'sHair 
Who makes this? ( although I shouldn't be asking )


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl

Just like you and *cough* Deep Conditioners......I've been on Buttas' & Cleansers.

I need to stay in this stash most of 2016.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *Who makes this? ( although I shouldn't be asking* )



@curlyhersheygirl

Kj Naturals (ETSY)


----------



## Froreal3

I grabbed another SD RCA. It's a new formula...so hopefully I like it. If not, I have three back ups of the original.

My Soultanicals is waiting for me at home and my APB just shipped.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> 
> Kj Naturals (ETSY)


@IDareT'sHair 
I didn't see it ( yes I went looking lol)


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> 
> Just like you and *cough* Deep Conditioners......I've been on Buttas' & Cleansers.
> 
> *I need to stay in this stash most of 2016*.


@IDareT'sHair 
Yup me too.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl

Close to using up several things.  Should use up some things tomorrow.

Pulled out a AV Ashlii Amala for tomorrow's Deep Conditioner.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *I didn't see it ( yes I went looking lol)*



@curlyhersheygirl

Yeah, it's not listed.  But that's who it is by.



curlyhersheygirl said:


> *Yup me too.*



@curlyhersheygirl

I know Gurl.  We really should......


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl

In a couple months - I'll be looking at Lotions, and Creamy-Creams so I need to start moving away from Buttas'


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> 
> In a couple months - I'll be looking at Lotions, and Creamy-Creams so I need to start moving away from Buttas'


@IDareT'sHair 
That's true. 
I have to do that myself. I'm still mad Siamese Twist changed the formulation of that lotion. Last spring/summer that did me right.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *I'm still mad Siamese Twist changed the formulation of that lotion. Last spring/summer that did me right*.



@curlyhersheygirl

Yassss....it was sheer perfection in a Bottle. 

I wonder what that was about?

It was both Slippy and the Perfect Weight.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl 
What you doing?


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> What you doing?


@IDareT'sHair 
Bella wanted me to braid the back of her hair.

The MLK sales are slowly coming in but so far I'm not really intrigued.


----------



## rileypak

Posted pics of my nape in the Transitioning thread. I really paid attention to it tonight.
There's barely any straight pieces left


----------



## natura87

Im still alive. My hair is...ok. Kinda dry..but ok.  I've been under a lot of stress  and homesick but I'm  getting  better. Qhemet AOHC is my holy grail everything  but its expensive  to get over here so I use it sparingly.  I've been relying on liquid  leave ins followed by a cream and a butter. Buns are my go to style.


----------



## natura87

I want Bel Nouvo/Bekura to have their combo sale again.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My:
Monique Natural Hair Boutique (AV Conditioners Shipped).

I am waiting on that and Cathy Howse and Kj Naturals oh and Honey Handmades

Finished up: Honey Handmades Buttermilk & Rum Cleansing Conditioners (will not be a repurchase)


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Shay72

My "Knots Going Bananas"  came today.  Half-way tempted to get Pink Hibiscus (only because it's 12 ounces).


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Wonder where all the MLK Sales are?

I wanna buy something...........


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Just picked up a bottle of DevaCurl No Poo.

I am almost finished with a bottle and I had x1 back up now I have another.

Going in hard on Cleansing Conditioners this Winter.

Will use up a lot of these the next 2-3 months.


----------



## Froreal3

^^^@IDareT'sHair wasn't hat Pink Hibiscus was a bunch of oils or something? How can it DC? 

Used up SD Mocha Silk Hair Milk. Really good moisturizer. May pick back up, but I like her Almond Buttercream better.

Also used up 12oz. HQS Hibiscus Pineapple. Decent, but not a repurchase. SD RCA is way better for me.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Froreal3

She has two different ones. 

I moved on and grabbed another bottle of DevaCurl No Poo instead (back up to the back up).


----------



## Shay72

She has a Pink Hibiscus and Honey Hibiscus. I've only used the Pink Hibiscus and it moisturized my hair because it has two ingredients that my hair loves: hibiscus and honey. Hibiscus is extremely moisturizing. I realized this when I was using the powder as part of my ayurvedic routine. That will definitely be coming back but I will make a tea rinse with it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72 said:


> *She has a Pink Hibiscus and Honey Hibiscus. I've only used the Pink Hibiscus and it moisturized my hair because it has two ingredients that my hair loves: hibiscus and honey.* Hibiscus is extremely moisturizing. I realized this when I was using the powder as part of my ayurvedic routine. That will definitely be coming back but I will make a tea rinse with it.



@Shay72

Exactly.  And I think the Honey is the one that is 12oz.


----------



## rileypak

Having package withdrawal 
Think I'm going to make another APB cart 

And hi everyone!


----------



## Shay72

I finished a bottle of almond oil and JBCO this week. I have one back up of JBCO. No back up for the almond oil. I need to decide what to do about oil. Buy it in larger quantities or just keep buying them from Walgreens. I also have one bottle of APB's Green Powerhouse Oil. I may just hit up her sale for my oil. We'll see.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> *Having package withdrawal*


@rileypak
I know the feeling.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72 said:


> *No back up for the almond oil. I need to decide what to do about oil.*



@Shay72
Trying Piping Rock (I think you'll be pleased)

http://www.google.com/aclk?sa=l&ai=CTUEn-u2bVsm7N5HthATTuKeABPLa7IAGwpac8vABquC1xMsDCAAQASCyxZQZYMnOxYvEpOAQoAGD8-vZA8gBAaoEIk_Q7HTMe9TzEfp8XlaVg6Kg1gy4IBlM0_9uACVq7ZgYzqaABZBOgAf6lvwdiAcBkAcCqAemvhvYBwE&sig=AOD64_0yVXwKhfzrZCGlHcW49pFkaSUnqQ&clui=0&rct=j&q=&ved=0ahUKEwiEq6PgzLHKAhXCWSYKHULgBrMQ0QwIGw&adurl=http://www.pipingrock.com/?prd=D00006


----------



## Beamodel

Hi hunni pots...

I've been doing some cleaning and tossed a bunch of stuff in the trash, including all my keraveda oils. They smelled rancid.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel said:


> Hi hunni pots...
> 
> I've been doing some cleaning and tossed a bunch of stuff in the trash, *including all my keraveda oils.* *They smelled rancid.*


@Beamodel
.............


----------



## Beamodel

Lol @IDareT'sHair 
I had to toss them. I only have APB oils now.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Beamodel 
I only have one left, it's in the Fridge, but I need to gone & use it up.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Beamodel
How's your Hair doing?


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Beamodel
> How's your Hair doing?



Much better since I chopped some inches off a week or so ago. 

I'm truly not using up much of anything since I only wash my hair every two weeks now :-(


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel said:


> *Much better since I chopped some inches off a week or so ago. *I'm truly not using up much of anything since I only wash my hair every two weeks now :-(



@Beamodel 
That's good.


----------



## BrownBetty

Uggh this newly natural ish is for the birds.
My hair don't like nothing.

I bought a bunch of Shescentit products. Hopefully I can find something that will keep my hair moist.  
I went by target got CR curl maker, CD mimosa moisturizer, and reupped Alikay Natural lemongrass leave in.

So I am waiting on APR and Shescentit.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

BrownBetty said:


> *Uggh this newly natural ish is for the birds.  My hair don't like nothing.*



@BrownBetty


I know that's right.

How many months/years post are you?


----------



## BrownBetty

2.5 years natural... I transitioned with weaves and extensions so I haven't really haven't dealt with my hair on a daily basis.

I got tired of the weaves so started wearing my own hair.... Lawd be some moist hair.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

BrownBetty said:


> *2.5 years natural...* I transitioned with weaves and extensions so I haven't really haven't dealt with my hair on a daily basis.
> I got tired of the weaves so started wearing my own hair.... *Lawd be some moist hair.*



@BrownBetty
.........

How are you dealing with Knots & SSK's


----------



## BrownBetty

IDareT'sHair said:


> @BrownBetty
> .........
> 
> How are you dealing with Knots & SSK's



prayer and patience.

I don't get SSK that much.  The knots I usually dose it in KCKT and finger detangle.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@BrownBetty

I'm almost 16 months.  I was hoping it would get easier.


----------



## BrownBetty

IDareT'sHair said:


> @BrownBetty
> 
> I'm almost 16 months.  I was hoping it would get easier.



I am a type 4 with a patch of 3b.  I gave up my pj ways so I don't have a lot of products, everything is trial and error at this point.

You wear wigs right?  I think you have a better handle of what your hair likes plus your stash is bananas!
Once I have products I can rely on I will be fine... well at least better than right now, lol.


----------



## Shay72

I had a moment today.....for a minute I couldn't find my heat sealable tea bags . I was calling myself all kinda names because I know I ain't that stupid. Found them. Put them in a better place. I don't even remember where I bought them to be able to purchase them again . I'll figure it out but I have a nice little stash so that will be a minute. In this search I kept looking at my hydra caps. Need to do better about using them. Huge stash of those too because that lady came on here giving them out for free, then sent you more when you wrote a review. They sell them at Sally's in small quantities so I've added to my stash that way too.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72 said:


> *I had a moment today.....for a minute I couldn't find my heat sealable tea bags . I was calling myself all kinda names because I know I ain't that stupid. Found them. Put them in a better place. I don't even remember where I bought them to be able to purchase them again . I'll figure it out but I have a nice little stash so that will be a minute.  Huge stash of those too because that lady came on here giving them out for free, then sent you more when you wrote a review. They sell them at Sally's in small quantities so I've added to my stash that way too.*



@Shay72

You know you a Gangsta' PJ!


----------



## divachyk

Hey Ladies! Hope everyone enjoyed their weekend.

I have been on a cleaning spree - finally tossed things I haven't used in a long while that I had no strong desire to revisit, things that aren't as effective as I would like for them to be and items that seemed to be near the end of shelf life. I still have my product fridge and samples to go through but I feel so much better. I finally see what I really have to work with and while it's still a lot, it doesn't look nearly as bad....

But ahem, *cough cough* I'm getting...
Haitian Black Castor Oil
KeraVada CoWash, Creme Brulee, Caramel Souffle


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

@divachyk  A purge is always good but the side effect is shopping


----------



## rileypak

I need to go through the closet inventory. I probably have some old rancid oils that need to go...


----------



## MileHighDiva

@divachyk 
Did KV have a discount/sale?


----------



## divachyk

@MileHighDiva, no they didn't.

@curlyhersheygirl right but I'm def not trying to add to much more. These just were on my to get list.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Hey Ladies!  Good Afternoon!

Finished up ST'icals Knot Pumpkin Butta' (no back ups) *at this point, not a repurchase*

It's decent enough tho'.  I could be tempted to pick one up during a deep discount. 

Especially if one of ya'll twisted my Arm.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

@IDareT'sHair 
Hey sis
Used up 8oz NG sweet plantain LI, 8oz APB bamboo & algae and 16oz SM JBCO


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl

Hey Curly!  Where all the MLK Sales at?  I wanna buy something. 

I should gone & check out with my AveYou Cart.

Claudie is having a 30% FLASH SALE tomorrow from 7 p.m. EST to 11:59 EST.  I need to get the Code.

Wonder if I need anything?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl
I liked SM's JBCO Mask.  I used it for a Pre-Rx.  I thought it was nice.

It gets mixed reviews though.  What did you think about the JBCO Line? 

I still have x2 Manuka's and x1 Superfruit left.  I gave x1 Superfruit to my Niece and a Purification Mask.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

@IDareT'sHair
I was thinking the same thing. I'm not tempted by any of those that are floating around.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *I was thinking the same thing. I'm not tempted by any of those that are floating around.*



@curlyhersheygirl

Me Either.  Ain't nothing good out there.  Maybe they're waiting for V-Day?

I really don't need any Claudie right now.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

@IDareT'sHair 
That's my favorite line from SM. The LI is awesome, we get consistent results. I know a few people said it coated their hair but we didn't get that at all. The shampoo is also very good. I would say that we can't use the entire line on wash day, it would be too much protein. We use the mask when we need a good dose of protein.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl

I woke up thinking about HV having 15% but I don't need any of that either and 15%  not tempting.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *That's my favorite line from SM. We use the mask when we need a good dose of protein.*



@curlyhersheygirl

I think it's mine too (so far). 

I haven't tried the Manuka or Superfruit yet though.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> 
> I think it's mine too (so far).
> 
> I haven't tried the Manuka or Superfruit yet though.


@IDareT'sHair 
I have those and haven't tried them either. 
I also have another one from ulta a coconut water something


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl

You know what? 

Even if it was a 'good sale' I'd probably end up with another Cleansing Conditioner or another Butta' or something else I don't really need.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> 
> You know what?
> 
> Even if it was a 'good sale' I'd probably end up with another Cleansing Conditioner or another Butta' or something else I don't really need.


@IDareT'sHair 
So true. I keep looking at DC's


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> I have those and haven't tried them either.
> *I also have another one from ulta a coconut water something*



@curlyhersheygirl 
Yeah, they do have Coconut Water Line and a bunch of other Lines I've never even heard of.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *So true. I keep looking at DC's*



@curlyhersheygirl

Gurl....Now You know you need to back THAT THANG Up!.....


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

@IDareT'sHair 
Yeah they launched like 3or 4 new lines recently but so far the reviews weren't good.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> 
> Gurl....Now You know you need to back THAT THANG Up!.....


@IDareT'sHair 
Exactly lol


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *Exactly lol*



@curlyhersheygirl

And I know I got My Nerve!.....


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> 
> And I know I got My Nerve!.....


@IDareT'sHair


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> Claudie is having a 30% FLASH SALE tomorrow from 7 p.m. EST to 11:59 EST.  I need to get the Code.
> 
> Wonder if I need anything?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

01/19/16
CLAUDIE REVITALIZER
30% Code = HAPPY
7 p.m. - 11:59 p.m.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Waiting On:
SSI
Kj Naturals (x3 orders)
Cathy Howse
Monique's Natural Hair Boutique?
DevaCurl No Poo

I think that's it? 

Tryna' pick up a few more jars of HV Whipped Clouds if it is available....


----------



## MileHighDiva

@divachyk, here's my current  get/try/wish list:

-Njoy's Purifying Charcoal Poo
-LRC Shake & Go
-Sarenzo Creamy Oil
-Alter Ego Garlic Mask
-KV Creme Brulee and Caramel Souffle
-More hair toys


----------



## BrownBetty

Finished
TGIN Mask (1 backup no repurchase after)
AIA Cowash (no backup no repurchase)

I like the Eden body Cowash better than AIA.  It is a bit easier to detangle and more conditioning.

I mixed the tgin mask with bobeam con + castor, vit e, and jojoba oil it felt a bit better going on, I'm under the dryer now.

I need my orders from APB and Shescentit to come on.  I need some DC and leave ins.


----------



## flyygirlll2

I wish the vendors that I really wanted something from would have a sale. Since they're not, I'll take it as a sign from the universe telling me to have a seat.


----------



## divachyk

MileHighDiva said:


> @divachyk, here's my current  get/try/wish list:
> 
> -Njoy's Purifying Charcoal Poo
> -LRC Shake & Go
> -Sarenzo Creamy Oil
> -Alter Ego Garlic Mask
> -KV Creme Brulee and Caramel Souffle
> -More hair toys



@MileHighDiva, great list! You won't go wrong with AE Garlic! That stuff calms shedding like no other. It made me put those teas down and just use that. Plus, it's less work and lot more effective - in my opinion.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

BrownBetty said:


> *Finished
> TGIN Mask (1 backup no repurchase after)*
> *I like the Eden body Cowash better than AIA.  It is a bit easier to detangle and more conditioning.*



@BrownBetty

Was is your review of TGIN Mask?  Interesting you said it won't be a repurchase.  It gets 'good' reviews.  The main reason I'm asking is because I have x2 Jars.

Good to know that you like Eden's Cowash.  A 'Dear Friend/Poster' recently sent me a Jar.  I can't wait to try it!



flyygirlll2 said:


> *Since they're not, I'll take it as a sign from the universe telling me to have a seat.*



@flyygirlll2

Won't the "Universe" Do it?



divachyk said:


> *You won't go wrong with AE Garlic! That stuff calms shedding like no other. It made me put those teas down and just use that. Plus, it's less work and lot more effective - in my opinion.*



@divachyk

I Agree about AE Garlic.  Teas can and should be used for more than 'shedding'.  Conditioning properties and just overall Hair & Scalp Health.

And it's just good PJ Practice to keep a Jar of AE Garlic on Hand.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Received Tracking Info For: Tomato & Honey DC'er from Honey Handmades. 

She has a habit (I'm noticing) of creating Labels and allowing it to sit.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

@IDareT'sHair 
How are the products from Honey Handmades?


----------



## BrownBetty

The mask isn't bad it just needs doctoring up for my current hair needs. If I needed a mask quick I would grab it and add oils. I have a bunch of stuff coming so I hope I find something that works.
‎



IDareT'sHair said:


> @BrownBetty
> 
> Was is your review of TGIN Mask?  Interesting you said it won't be a repurchase.  It gets 'good' reviews.  The main reason I'm asking is because I have x2 Jars.
> 
> Good to know that you like Eden's Cowash.  A 'Dear Friend/Poster' recently sent me a Jar.  I can't wait to try it!
> 
> 
> 
> @flyygirlll2
> 
> Won't the "Universe" Do it?
> 
> 
> 
> @divachyk
> 
> I Agree about AE Garlic.  Teas can and should be used for more than 'shedding'.  Conditioning properties and just overall Hair & Scalp Health.
> 
> And it's just good PJ Practice to keep a Jar of AE Garlic on Hand.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl

Meh.  Middle of the road.  Need plenty of work to be fully in the "Game" 

Not a serious Product Playa'

I haven't tried "Knot Going Bananas" yet, but the Buttermilk Cleansing Conditioner was nothing to write home about.

Did it work?  Yes.  But it was boring. (if that makes sense).


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

@IDareT'sHair 
I just realized that this company was happy nappy honey. I tried some of their stuff a few years back wasn't impressed.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl

The 'other' thing with Honey's, you need to place close attention to the Ounces. 

A lot of her items are only 6.5 oz.  .....


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *I just realized that this company was happy nappy honey. I tried some of their stuff a few years back wasn't impressed*.



@curlyhersheygirl

Exactly.  Totally Uneventful.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> 
> The 'other' thing with Honey's, you need to place close attention to the Ounces.
> 
> A lot of her items are only *6.5 oz. * .....


@IDareT'sHair 
No can do. That'll will be on session at my house


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *No can do. That'll will be on session at my house*



@curlyhersheygirl

Ari can't even get her DC on with them little bitty thangs.

Yeah, I think it's kinda 'misleading' that's why it's good to _read the fine print_.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> 
> Ari can't even get her DC on with them little bitty thangs.
> 
> Yeah, I think it's kinda 'misleading' *that's why it's good to read the fine print*.



@IDareT'sHair 
So true


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

@IDareT'sHair


IDareT'sHair said:


> @BrownBetty
> 
> I Agree about AE Garlic.
> 
> And it's just good PJ Practice to keep a Jar of AE Garlic on Hand.


Got 1L of this since it's good PJ practice to have it in the stash


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *Got 1L of this since it's good PJ practice to have it in the stash *



@curlyhersheygirl

Gurl...Ya'll got at least a Liter.....or two of _errthang_ up in that piece.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My SheScentIt Shipped.

Think I may pick up a couple Cleansing Conditioners from Claudie. 

I can't get off the Buttas' & Cleansers.  I'm stuck there right now.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> 
> Gurl...Ya'll got at least Liter.....or two of _errthang_ up in that piece.


@IDareT'sHair 
So true lol


----------



## IDareT'sHair

*cough* Claudie's Code is working

Just checked out!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Used up: x1 DevaCurl No Poo (have x1 back up and x1 back up to the back up on the way)

Mixed: Jakeala's Dope DC'er with Jakeala's Sweet Honey Hair Thang (original) Loved it!  May hafta' reup on Dope.

This a.m. When I pulled out my Garage, my Pumpkin Seed Oil (Piping Rock) and my Monique Natural Hair Boutique (Afroveda) was sitting outside on my Porch.

I think it got put in one of the Neighbor's Boxes by mistake and they brought it here OR....it got redelivered late last evening.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Hoping Jakeala has a V-Day Sale. 

Must reup on Dope and I need to look for my other Jar(s) of Sweet Honey Hair Thang (Original).

I coulda' sworn I had at least x1 mo' jar of that.

I know we have that LHCF Discount.......

@curlyhersheygirl  We were both on to something with this Combo.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Still waiting on:
SSI
Cathy Howse
Honey Handmades
DevaCurl No Poo

*thinking about pulling the trigger on this jar of Jakeala's Dope DC'er using the discount.*

Imma look 1st and see if I have another Jar of Sweet Honey Thang before I make my final decision

I'm also waiting on a response from Hairveda.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ran Out/Used Up:
x1 16oz Jar of BBD Stretch  No back ups) Had to re-order.

Won't be here until sometime in February, so I am going to attempt to use QB CTDG to detangle with until it gets here.

That durn BBD Stretch is such a crutch for me.  I always 'feel' like I can't detangle without it.

And I feel like I am in panic-mode or something when/if I run out.

I wish I could find a cheaper option.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

@IDareT'sHair 
QB's CTDG is a staple here. I've been trying to find a cheaper replacement but no luck.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *QB's CTDG is a staple here. I've been trying to find a cheaper replacement but no luck.*



@curlyhersheygirl

Don't you just "hate that"?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl

I did find my other jar of Sweet Honey Thang, so I will pick up another Dope (at some point). 

WOW!  What a Great Combo.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> 
> Don't you just "hate that"?


@IDareT'sHair 
I sure do. I saw a youtuber have good results with a motions prepoo detangler but I haven't found it here yet.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> 
> I did find my other jar of Sweet Honey Thang, so I will pick up another Dope (at some point).
> 
> WOW!  What a Great Combo.


@IDareT'sHair 
Nice. I have 1 jar of dope and quite a few sweet thangs. I went in on those when she initially changed the formulation. Come to think of it I may have a jar of that version as well.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl
For some reason, I thought I remember her saying she would offer both?

But when you look at it, it looks like the "original" in the pic but it reads like the 'new'?

Imma try it next wash day mixed with AV's Ashlii Amala DC'er.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *I went in on those when she initially changed the formulation. *



@curlyhersheygirl

Hmph.  I know you did too. Believe that.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

@IDareT'sHair 
I believe she offers both. The last time I ordered I specifically asked for the original formulation.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *I sure do.*



@curlyhersheygirl
I'm sure I will have really great results with CTDG especially if the Kurl-Kidz love it!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *I believe she offers both. The last time I ordered I specifically asked for the original formulation.*



@curlyhersheygirl

It's been a minute since I bought anything at all from her. 

That Beau Vert DC'er was the 1st thing I bought from her probably in all of 2015?

I do want to try that Flaxseed Spritz stuff too.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

@IDareT'sHair 
I prefer the other spritz over the flaxseed one. I bought 6 of those BF.

CTDG is a great detangler, prepoo & DC. I just have to get them during a sale


----------



## MileHighDiva

@rileypak 
LRC, increased the size of Shake & Go to 12 oz and the price to $19.99.

So, $1.66 per oz compared to $1.875.

I'm still mad that I didn't order this on BF.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

@MileHighDiva 
That's good to know.


----------



## rileypak

MileHighDiva said:


> @rileypak
> LRC, increased the size of Shake & Go to 12 oz and the price to $19.99.
> 
> So, $1.66 per oz compared to $1.875.
> 
> I'm still mad that I didn't order this on BF.


I noticed that a day or two ago while I happened to be lurking...for research 

I'll be stocking up on a refill or two during the next sale


----------



## MileHighDiva

rileypak said:


> I noticed that a day or two ago while I happened to be lurking...for research
> 
> I'll be stocking up on a refill or two during the next sale


Have you used the LRC LI?  If so, is it just a heavier version of the Shake & Go?

ETA: What are things that you'd repurchase from this line?


----------



## rileypak

MileHighDiva said:


> Have you used the LRC LI?  If so, is it just a heavier version of the Shake & Go?
> 
> ETA: What are things that you'd repurchase from this line?


The leave in is only slightly heavier than the spray. It's pretty thin overall though, not really creamy or thick at all (similar in texture to SSI Coco Creme or Cranberry Hair Cocktail). I've used it and I like it especially in the summer since it's lighter in weight. Still packs good moisture though, even though I think the spray edges it out just a little to me.

Shake & Go and the leave in conditioner are the only things I purchase now and will continue to repurchase as long as I can.


----------



## rileypak

The refrigerator stash is finally in a spreadsheet. It's been forever since I tracked my stash. I need to get through the closet at some point and then hopefully I can keep it up.
This year I really need to be shopping the stash and constantly reevaluating it.


----------



## BrownBetty

I ordered my APB 1/10... no movement.  Is this typical?


----------



## BrownBetty

BrownBetty said:


> I ordered my APB 1/10... no movement.  Is this typical?



my shescentit order states shipped.  Yay...


----------



## Beamodel

BrownBetty said:


> I ordered my APB 1/10... no movement.  Is this typical?



Processing time is 10 business days. It should say it on the etsy page and/or your receipt. It could be longer when a sale is going on. Check the etsy page for a definite answer.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Will use up the following this weekend.
18oz M.C honey marshmallow mask
4oz BASK apple sorghum
( no backups for either)
16oz LACE brahmi mask


----------



## rileypak

Will use up Claudie's Revitalizing Hair Reconstructor tonight (no backup with the same proteins)


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Hi Girls.

I had a few technical difficulties, but I'm back.  I got some things today.  I need to see what they are.


----------



## rileypak

I got a Bobeam and my first APB order today. I don't even remember the Bobeam order. Maybe it was the one from the early January sale 
And apparently I did buy something during the SSI sale (I honestly forgot I did ). Regardless, it's on the way along with some new deodorants to try.

Stay safe and stay warm East Coast ladies


----------



## BrownBetty

I got my apb shipping notice!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My Happy Nappy Tomato DC'er should be here today.

I placed an order at Smooth Naturals (Free Shipping)  1st time buying this Line.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I didn't realize the Smooth Naturals product I ordered smells like Oranges. 

So, I am trying to switch that STAT. 

If they are unable or unwilling to do that I asked them to cancel my order.

I also placed an order for HNH's "Knots Going Bananas" which is B1G1 free with FREE Shipping.

So, I'll have a back up & a back up to the back up.  I should have tried it this a.m.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> *I don't even remember the Bobeam order. Maybe it was the one from the early January sale
> And apparently I did buy something during the SSI sale (I honestly forgot I did ). *Stay safe and stay warm East Coast ladies



@rileypak

Chile.....if I had a dime for every time this happened to me I'd be Rich. *Cackles*

Agreed. 

All my Sistahs on the East Coast and the DMV ya'll hold it down up there.


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak
> 
> Chile.....if I had a dime for every time this happened to me I'd be Rich. *Cackles*



I was excited opening those packages, Ms. T! Then I was like when in the heck did I order this stuff???


----------



## Aggie

This morning I prepooed with Mizani Moisturefuse mixed with aloe juice and castor oil for 30 minutes.

Then I put Kurleebelle almond shea butter shampoo right on top of the prepoo, detangled and rinsed it out.

Next I DC'ed with matrix conditioning balm mixed with Mizani Moisturefuse conditioner under hooded dryer for approximately 30 minutes.

I'm about to hot oil rinse with a castor and sunflower oil mix and rinse it out and will be adding Redken anti-snap leave in sealed with sunflower oil. Put my hair back in three big celies, wig it and done for the day.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> *I was excited opening those packages, Ms. T! Then I was like when in the heck did I order this stuff???  *



@rileypak

Trust me I know the feeling.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I heard back from SN's. They are willing to make the Switch.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@BrownBetty

I tried the Renpure Coconut Cleansing Cowash today (for the 1st time).

It is Uber Cleansing.  I thought my hair felt a bit dry.  Glad I only paid $3.50 a bottle for them. And they're 16 oz's.

I can definitely use it when I have a lot of Oils, Cremes and Buttas' in my hair and need that thorough deep cleansing.

It almost felt 'clarifying' to me.  It definitely has it's place in my Stash.

If I see it again for Three-Fiddy I'll snatch it up, but I won't 'actively' pursue repurchasing it after I finish up both bottles.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My SSI came!  @rileypak  A perfect example of one of those moments!

Also, my HNH Tomato & Honey DC'er


----------



## BrownBetty

Thanks!
I have the cowash and cleansing pudding. I will try them one day.




IDareT'sHair said:


> @BrownBetty
> 
> I tried the Renpure Coconut Cleansing Cowash today (for the 1st time).
> 
> It is Uber Cleansing.  I thought my hair felt a bit dry.  Glad I only paid $3.50 a bottle for them. And they're 16 oz's.
> 
> I can definitely use it when I have a lot of Oils, Cremes and Buttas' in my hair and need that thorough deep cleansing.
> 
> It almost felt 'clarifying' to me.  It definitely has it's place in my Stash.
> 
> If I see it again for Three-Fiddy I'll snatch it up, but I won't 'actively' pursue repurchasing it after I finish up both bottles.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl

Gurl I see what you mean about CTDG! 

I guess I could never fully appreciate it using it as a Relaxed-Head, but now I see what I need to see as a Natural.

And I will be needing a 16oz jar.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> 
> Gurl I see what you mean about CTDG!
> 
> I guess I could never fully appreciate it using it as a Relaxed-Head, but now I see what I need to see as a Natural.
> 
> And I will be needing a 16oz jar.


@IDareT'sHair 
Yup a 16oz jar is a must


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl
Go to Hits & Misses and What Did you Buy This Week.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *Yup a 16oz jar is a must*



@curlyhersheygirl

Mos'-Def Without a Doubt.


----------



## BrownBetty

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> 
> Gurl I see what you mean about CTDG!
> 
> I guess I could never fully appreciate it using it as a Relaxed-Head, but now I see what I need to see as a Natural.
> 
> And I will be needing a 16oz jar.



CTDG?

What's that?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@BrownBetty

Qhemet Biologics Coco Tree Detangling Ghee


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

@IDareT'sHair 
So DH only grows his beard in the winter and last winter I gave him supreme butter to use, which he loves. Apparently the kids took the butter and never returned it. This morning he's in my TPS rosemary pomade talkin 'bout he prefers this on his beard and the other one on his skin. Needless to say I lost my pomade


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *So DH only grows his beard in the winter and last winter I gave him supreme butter to use, which he loves. Apparently the kids took the butter and never returned it. This morning he's in my TPS rosemary pomade talkin 'bout he prefers this on his beard and the other one on his skin. Needless to say I lost my pomade *



@curlyhersheygirl

The Kurl-Fam be doing it over there.   Ya'll got errthang up in that Piece.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

@IDareT'sHair 
By this summer the stash has to be under control. DS can't take too much stuff to college so we're on a use up clock.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl
I keep meaning to tell you thanks for warning me about Jakeala's Flax seed spritz. 

I knew one of them was suppose to be really good?  I think it must be the Coconut Juice one then.

I think I'm going to check-out with this Dope DC'er (back-up).

I am sure DS will take errthing he need to get his Freshman Shine on!


----------



## BrownBetty

IDareT'sHair said:


> @BrownBetty
> 
> Qhemet Biologics Coco Tree Detangling Ghee



Thx!
I may need some


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@BrownBetty

Worked great on my 16 month post Hair.  I was able to fully detangle. 

That Felicia Leatherwood Detangling Brush slid right through. 

It didn't get stuck one time.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

@IDareT'sHair 
That flaxseed spritz acts more like a styling spray for us. It provides some moisture but also hold. I know that's not what you're looking for.
The kids sent you the one they like.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

BrownBetty said:


> Thx!
> I may need some


@BrownBetty 
That stuff is a great detangler. I've yet to find anything that compares.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *The kids sent you the one they like*.



@curlyhersheygirl 
AWWWWW!  Them little Product Pushas'


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *That stuff is a great detangler. I've yet to find anything that compares.*



@curlyhersheygirl

I was really able to really dig down deep !

Good Stuff!


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> 
> I was really able to really dig down deep !
> 
> Good Stuff!


@IDareT'sHair 
We were sold when it thoroughly detangled hair after a week long wash n go.  Stopped buying VO5 once that worked.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *We were sold when it thoroughly detangled hair after a week long wash n go.  Stopped buying VO5 once that worked*.



@curlyhersheygirl

It definitely has made me give my HG BBD a side-glance.

I didn't think nothing could detangling like that or that I could possibly deeply detangle without it.

BBD has unknown/un-divulged ingredients and probably a bunch of cones and other mess and you must use it with Heat.

CTDG worked amazingly well and will definitely keep it in the Line-Up a back-up in addition to BBD.

My hair dried super soft. It's always a little 'crunchy' with BBD and then I hafta' 'soften' it up with something else.

Not with this though.


----------



## BrownBetty

Ladies I am convinced. I'm off to the mall, my Sephora carries it.  
Do you use it after or before your leave in after you wash and DC?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl 
Yep.  I now see why CTDG has STANS.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@BrownBetty
I used it after my DC'ing Session on Damp Hair as my Leave-In to fully Detangle with.

You should also mosey on over to the QB thread in the Vendor/Sellers Forum to read a few more reviews to have a well-rounded opinion.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

IDareT'sHair said:


> *You should also mosey on over to the QB thread in the Vendor/Sellers Forum to read a few more reviews to have a well-rounded opinion.*



@BrownBetty


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

BrownBetty said:


> Ladies I am convinced. I'm off to the mall, my Sephora carries it.
> Do you use it after or before your leave in after you wash and DC?


@BrownBetty 
This is an all round product.
It can be used as a detangler/prepoo, a DC or a LI/detangler.
You choose which way works best with your regimen


----------



## MileHighDiva

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> Yep.  I now see why CTDG has STANS.


CTDG is a must in my stash.  Re-uped the 16 oz jar, during her last sale.  It is 

I'll have to try it out as a DC'er, I've never used it that way, yet.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> I keep meaning to tell you thanks for warning me about Jakeala's Flax seed spritz.
> 
> I knew one of them was suppose to be really good?  I think it must be the Coconut Juice one then.



@IDareT'sHair 
I use Jakeala Flaxseed spritz and I love it... What's wrong with it?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel said:


> *I use Jakeala Flaxseed spritz and I love it... What's wrong with it?*



@Beamodel

I couldn't remember if you said this one or the Coconut Juice?

I got confused.  I haven't bought it yet.

I wondered if this one was the right one or not?  You don't end up with "hold" do you?

I don't want anything with hold.


----------



## Beamodel

No, my hair is always soft with the flaxseed spray. @IDareT'sHair


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Beamodel

Yeah, I couldn't remember if you said the Flaxseed or the Coconut Juice.

I knew you wouldn't put up with no "Crunchy" Hurr.

Maybe next Sale, I'll try them both.

Ooops!  I just remembered.....Curly's sending me something.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Currently waiting on:
Jakeala
Claudie
Smooth Naturals
Honey Handmades
Kj Naturals
Cathy Howse UBH


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Mernin' PJ's!

Where's errrbody at?  Used HV's Whipped Clouds and a few drops of Kj Naturals Tingle Oil.

Finished Up - Siamese Twists Olive & Bhringraj Sugared Ayurvedic Hair Crème (I may have a back-up of this?)


----------



## Beamodel

Used up SSI Beautiful Repairing hair mask.  This came in her beauty box months ago. It's not available for purchase and if it was, I wouldn't repurchase. 

It's just meh to me...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel said:


> *Used up SSI Beautiful Repairing hair mask.  This came in her beauty box months ago. It's not available for purchase and if it was, I wouldn't repurchase.
> 
> It's just meh to me...*



@Beamodel 

Interesting....What else did you get in that Box?


----------



## MileHighDiva

I'm the "guinea pig!"  I can't find one darn review on Kenya Moore Haircare products.  In the whole darn Googleplex, there's is not even one review. 

With her  head of hair, you'd think that there would be a lifetime supply of reviews.


----------



## Froreal3

Why doesn't Marula Melon smell like melon?


----------



## MileHighDiva

Froreal3 said:


> Why doesn't Marula Melon smell like melon?


What does it smell like?


----------



## Froreal3

MileHighDiva said:


> What does it smell like?


Nothing like melon. More like some type of regular shea or cocoa butter type smell.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Froreal3 @MileHighDiva
Mine smelled like Watermelon candy.  In fact, it was very Watermelon-y


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Beamodel
> 
> Interesting....What else did you get in that Box?


Nothing really worth mentioning. I'm giving them away.


----------



## Beamodel

Ok my final assessment on Joico Recovery Balm is... It's not for me. Although I'm half natural, half relaxed. I wear my hair straight daily. 

The joico weights my hair down big time. I think it's probably much better if your hair is left in its curly state.

My hair does feel soft and moisturized but that's from the silicones in the product. Overall I will most likely not repurchase and I might not use it up either. 

I prefer dc's without cones in them since this is the step where you are to receive most if not all of your moisture from.

I know Joico Balm is a fan favorite for most of this board but I'm gonna have to pass on it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Beamodel

Picked up a Jakeala's Shea Amala Parfait in Banana Pudding!

Can't wait to try this scent.


----------



## rileypak

When I did the inventory earlier this month, I said I was going to try to add that Jakeala parfait to the use products list. 
I have a Baked Cherries scented jar that is just


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> When I did the inventory earlier this month, I said I was going to try to add that Jakeala parfait to the use products list.
> *I have a Baked Cherries scented jar that is just*



@rileypak

I've had that scent before.  You are absolutely right.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Beamodel
> 
> Picked up a Jakeala's Shea Amala Parfait in Banana Pudding!
> 
> Can't wait to try this scent.



I really like the banana pudding scent. When you get it, if you don't like it. I'll purchase it from you but I'm sure you will like it though.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Beamodel

Looking forward to trying it.  Loving Peach Bellini (revisited)


----------



## BrownBetty

What do you all cover you hair with at night?

I am struggling with this scarf.  

I'm looking at this My crowning jewel


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@BrownBetty 

This is the one I get based on LHCF reviews

http://www.sallybeauty.com/satin-edge-bonnet/SBS-480775,default,pd.html


----------



## BrownBetty

Thanks!

I will see if this janky Sally's by me has it.  They stay not having something, get on my nerves.




IDareT'sHair said:


> @BrownBetty
> 
> This is the one I get based on LHCF reviews
> 
> http://www.sallybeauty.com/satin-edge-bonnet/SBS-480775,default,pd.html


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@BrownBetty
Several LHCF Posters gave this one good reviews.  I've been pleased with it.


----------



## BrownBetty

Oyin honey hemp con
Baeby! I put it on after oil rinsing, first I was thinking this ish is ok. I let it sit for a couple of minutes and ma'am detangled and soft hair!

Giovanni's direct leave in- bomb. My hair loves it. I at least have a staple leave in!


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

Froreal3 said:


> Why doesn't Marula Melon smell like melon?


@Froreal3 definitely convo her because it's not supposed to smell like that. It's supposed to smell like watermelon.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

IDareT'sHair said:


> *Mine smelled like Watermelon candy.  In fact, it was very Watermelon-y*


@Froreal3 

Yep.



NaturallyATLPCH said:


> *definitely convo her because it's not supposed to smell like that. It's supposed to smell like watermelon*.



@NaturallyATLPCH

Exactly


----------



## divachyk

Morning Ladies!

@curlyhersheygirl @IDareT'sHair @MileHighDiva, CTDG works really well for detangling. I only have a sample size that @Golden75 gave me many moons ago but I love it. I'll buy some when there is a sale.

Curly, my dh stays up in my products trying to find the one that smells the best for his 2 seconds of hair.

@rileypak, I am convinced, I need to make gift bags for friends and family for the boxes (yes box*es*) of samples I have. Problem is, I am selfish and I have a problem with gifting items that I know they will let go to waste. I might as well keep them for that.


----------



## divachyk

This weekend I used JessiCurl Deep Treatment and love, love, love it! My hair was so soft and fluffy.

Haitian Black Castor Oil is new boo! Paired well with Bel Nouvou Deep Quench.

I chopped a small section of hair but based on my reaction, you would have thought it was an entire section or heck, even my entire head. I'm not ready to chop any more and regret chopping the little section I did. I'll continue on this slow motion transition. Pics in transition without BC thread.

Added to the stash: Shea Moisture  Coconut & Hibiscus products in the B1G1 -Moisture Mist, Curl Enhancing Smoothie, Style Milk and Souffle. I already have the shampoo & conditioner but gifted it to dh.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@divachyk

Yeah, CTDG is great. 

I usually use a Liquid, Crème, Oil to Detangle but CTDG allowed me to fully detangle without the others.  Two Thumbs up.

Hopefully M-Day or the next Sale, I can invest in another jar.

Agreed about Jessicurl Deep Treatment.  Another Star.  thebomb.com.gov.net.edu.biz


----------



## IDareT'sHair

divachyk said:


> trying to find the one that smells the best for* his 2 seconds of hair.*



@divachyk

..............


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

divachyk said:


> Curly, my dh stays up in my products trying to find the one that smells the best for *his 2 seconds of hair.*


@divachyk 
This made my morning.


----------



## divachyk

You two are a mess @curlyhersheygirl @IDareT'sHair


----------



## Froreal3

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> @Froreal3 definitely convo her because it's not supposed to smell like that. It's supposed to smell like watermelon.





IDareT'sHair said:


> @Froreal3
> 
> Yep.
> 
> 
> 
> @NaturallyATLPCH
> 
> Exactly



I'm gonna contact Ayo about this. I'm expecting it to smell like APB Honey Dew or Watermelon or something...not cocoa butter or whatever...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Smooth Naturals made the switch for me from the Ultimate Hair Treat to the Perfect Moisture Milk due to UHT smelling like Oranges.  (no can do)

So, I'm giving them _"props"_ for making this switch for me.  Will give them future consideration during their Sales.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

@IDareT'sHair 
I'm glad they were able to make the switch.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl

So was I.  

Especially since it's my 1st time buying from them. 

That makes me hopeful regarding their CS.

Their stuff is a bit pricey, but I'll definitely keep them in mind.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

@IDareT'sHair 
For some reason their stuff never interested me. Let me know how you like it.


----------



## BrownBetty

I got my shescentit order

I will try it my next wash day.


----------



## rileypak

Hey fellow PJs and hair enthusiasts! I hope everyone's week is off to a good start.

Anybody grabbed any of The Mane Choice's new hair products? I'm interested in the cowash/detangler/leave in and the gel.


----------



## MileHighDiva

rileypak said:


> Hey fellow PJs and hair enthusiasts! I hope everyone's week is off to a good start.
> 
> Anybody grabbed any of The Mane Choice's new hair products? I'm interested in the cowash/detangler/leave in and the gel.


I was looking at her line, including the new products.  NaturallyBri87 stated, all her products smell like grapefruit, so I lost interest.  I wonder if the new products have the same scent?


----------



## rileypak

MileHighDiva said:


> I was looking at her line, including the new products.  NaturallyBri87 stated, all her products smell like grapefruit, so I lost interest.  I wonder if the new products have the same scent?



I watched & read The Mane Objective review those two new products and I was instantly interested. I don't remember if she mentioned the scents though...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> *Hey fellow PJs and hair enthusiasts! I hope everyone's week is off to a good start.*



@rileypak 
So...is that what we are?  Hello to you!

Nope.  Haven't really paid any attention to Mane Choice.  I guess my 'new' brand for 2016 is Smooth Naturals.  Imma try to hold down buying from new folks.

I do want that LRC "Shake & Go" you and @curlyhersheygirl love 

But unless some one new & durn fabulous come out, I will try to stick with the regular line-up.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

@IDareT'sHair 
I'm doing the same. I have more than enough brands to hold me down.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *I'm doing the same. I have more than enough brands to hold me down.*



@curlyhersheygirl
Yeah, I have enough 'brands' to juggle and still need to narrow those down.

Someone asked me if I was going to try that Kenya Moore?  Not something I was interested in.

Not sure if it was the Packaging, the Site, the offerings, but I passed up that 45% (or whatever it was?) it just didn't 'grab' me.

I wanted to try S/N's for a minute, so I made that exception. 

I'll still try little things here & there though.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

@IDareT'sHair 
I'll try stuff here and there too but it has to be interesting; not the same old stuff.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl
Yeah, I'm mad at myself for picking Honey Handmades back up.

I don't need to pick up any more stragglers.

Not sure if I'll continue to buy from them though.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl

What you DC'ing with this wash-day?  I think Imma use AV's Ashlii Amala Red Raspberry DC'er.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

@IDareT'sHair 
I'm leaning towards SM JBCO mask


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *I'm leaning towards SM JBCO mask*



@curlyhersheygirl

I like that.  I still haven't gotten around to trying the Manuka Honey or the Superfruit ones yet.

I bought them all the same time, but the JBCO is the only one I've used.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

@IDareT'sHair I'm putting those in rotation next. I have quite a few jars of both but haven't tried them either.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl

I guess the reason I am in 'no real hurry' to get to those, is because I don't think "Shelf-Life" is an issue.

Some of the _other ones_ in my Stash need to be dealt with quicker than SM's.

Heck, it is sitting on Shelves at Walgreen's, CVS, Rite-Aide, Target etc....till times get better.

It's all the other stuff (with questionable shelf-life) that can potentially go bad on me that I worry about.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

@IDareT'sHair 
That's so true.


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak
> So...is that what we are?  Hello to you!
> 
> Nope.  Haven't really paid any attention to Mane Choice.  I guess my 'new' brand for 2016 is Smooth Naturals.  Imma try to hold down buying from new folks.
> 
> I do want that LRC "Shake & Go" you and @curlyhersheygirl love
> 
> But unless some one new & durn fabulous come out, I will try to stick with the regular line-up.


Yes, we are hair enthusiasts. That's the story I'm sticking to  

Yep you need some of that Shake and Go in your life! I'm hoping for a sale soon so I can grab another liter of it.

I might bite the bullet [...for research] and grab the LI and gel during the next sale they have. I live for a good leave in conditioner despite the ridiculous stash I have. The gel reminds me of another product I used long ago by Kenra but the price and size are much better on the MC gel.


----------



## BrownBetty

Hey ladies!

I tried the Qhemet CTDG today on dry hair and sealed with AOHC.  I'm not in love with the CTDG on dry hair.  It didn't do much.  I will try on damp hair next.  My hair smells delicious though.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> *Yes, we are hair enthusiasts. That's the story I'm sticking to  Yep you need some of that Shake and Go in your life! I'm hoping for a sale soon so I can grab another liter of it.
> 
> I might bite the bullet [...for research]*



@rileypak

 A good enthusiast must always conduct Her proper research.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My Cathy Howse came today.
And also a 'very nice' package from da' Kurl-Kidz.  

Them little PJ's right there keep a good stash.

@curlyhersheygirl


----------



## rileypak

What are folks using rinse outs for these days?
I can't recall the last time I used one and yet I've purchased quite a bit in the past few months. I know I probably sound strange but I'm really scratching my head over here thinking about how to incorporate them.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@rileypak 

I Do! I Do! I Do!

my current R/O's are:
ST'icals Conditioning Curl Crème
CJ's Argan & Olive
HV's Moist 24/7, Moist-PRO, Acai Phyto-Berry, Red Tea
AV's Coconut, (Neem *discontinued* Goats Milk *discontinued*)
Oyin Honey Hemp
SD's Destination Hydration
Curls Coconut Sublime
Elucence Moisture Balance
Darcy's Pumpkin Seed Conditioner

Whatever I can use as a Cowash, I also use as a Final R/O.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@rileypak

Which one's do you have?.....

Lawd I forgot: SSI's Avocado.  I also like SSI's Pomegranate.

Also:
Claudie's Avocado Intense


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak
> 
> I Do! I Do! I Do!


What was I thinking??? 
I should have just asked the conditioner queen 


I'm not really big on cowashing (my scalp suffers tremendously from it). Maybe I'll use them for Ayurvedic glosses or as detanglers.

I've got SSI Avocado, Honey (the new one), and Pomegranate, Amauri Naturals Curls Galore and Strong Strands, SD Destination Hydration, BRB Strawberry Vinegar Rinse, and I'm sure I'm forgetting something.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> I've got SSI Avocado, Honey (the new one), and Pomegranate, Amauri Naturals Curls Galore and Strong Strands, SD Destination Hydration, *BRB Strawberry Vinegar Rinse*,* and I'm sure I'm forgetting something*.



@rileypak

Love that BRB Strawberry Rinse (as a Final R/O Porosity Control Cuticle Closing type product).

And I am certain you are forgetting something.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@rileypak

Yous right.  One thing I do know....I knows mah Conditioners!


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak
> 
> And I am certain you are forgetting something.



I was forgetting something- two APB conditioners


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> *I was forgetting something- two APB conditioners *



@rileypak

I KNEW IT! 

You can't fool this OG PJ!

Um...are you sure it's just two?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

BrownBetty said:


> *I tried the Qhemet CTDG today on dry hair and sealed with AOHC.  I'm not in love with the CTDG on dry hair.  It didn't do much. I will try on damp hair next*.



@BrownBetty

Right.  You definitely need to try on wet/damp hair.

I did the same thing when I first had it (several years ago) and didn't really appreciate it's power to completely detangle until the jar I just bought.

I was using it on dry hair back then (using it all wrong & stuff) and you can't really get a feel for it using it that way.  IMO


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl

Hey Curly!

I was just thinking about you!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@rileypak

I forgot I have a liter of JessieCurl Shealoe Conditioner


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

@rileypak 
We use a lot during the spring and summer. During those seasons we do midweek condition rinses for added moisture. 

I also use them when I use medium protein DC's.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

@IDareT'sHair 
Hey sis 
What you up to?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *We use a lot during the spring and summer. During those seasons we do midweek condition rinses for added moisture.  I also use them when I use medium protein DC's.*



@curlyhersheygirl

Yep.  Spring & Summa is a good time to kill those.  I'm glad we have plenty of Oyin Honey Hemp to blow through. 

That was a Great Sale with Free Shipping.

And I'm glad I have all those individual bottles so I won't feel as 'pressed' having a Liter open.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *Hey sis
> What you up to?*



@curlyhersheygirl

Chill-Mode.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl 
That CCs Naturals will come in handy in the Spring.  I'll be back on my Lotion Game.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Finished Up:
x1 16oz Siamese Twists Strawberry Coils (no back ups) Not a repurchase due to Formulation Changes.

It went from being a Lotion to being a Liquid.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

@IDareT'sHair 
Yes that oyin deal was great. I'm also glad they're in 8oz bottles. That way I can mix things up when I get bored.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> Finished Up:
> x1 16oz Siamese Twists Strawberry Coils (no back ups) Not a repurchase due to Formulation Changes.
> 
> It went from being a Lotion to being a Liquid.


@IDareT'sHair 
I have one bottle left. 
If she was easier to deal with I would ask her if it was possible to get the original. Now I have to get some SSI coco cream.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *Yes that oyin deal was great. I'm also glad they're in 8oz bottles. That way I can mix things up when I get bored.*



@curlyhersheygirl

IKR?  $6.99?  I'm so glad we got on that.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *If she was easier to deal with I would ask her if it was possible to get the original.*



@curlyhersheygirl
....For Real For Real.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl
Yep.  The Coco Crème is definitely about the 'closet' thing I've come across (so far). 

But it's not even that.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> 
> IKR?  $6.99?  I'm so glad we got on that.


@IDareT'sHair 
The free shipping sweetened the deal. I think it was still 50% off a few weeks ago


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *The free shipping sweetened the deal.* I think it was still 50% off a few weeks ago



@curlyhersheygirl

Oh Mos Def

And you were 110% Correct.

Whipped Pudding is nothing like CTDG.  Two totally different properties.


----------



## Brownie518

Hey, ladies. What's been going on? I'm trying to stay in use up mode (waitin on APB and Naturelle Grow )

Used up:
CD Monoi Anti Breakage spray (4 backups)
HTN Follicle Mist (3 backups)
Gleau Oil (1 backup)
Claudie's Leave In
Claudie's Khave Oil (1 backup)
APB Moisturizing conditioner (2 backups)


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

@IDareT'sHair 
I wonder if there'll be any VDay sales?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *Hey, ladies. What's been going on? I'm trying to stay in use up mode (waitin on APB and Naturelle Grow )*


@Brownie518
Hey Sista'-Stranga'Back!  Long Time




curlyhersheygirl said:


> *I wonder if there'll be any VDay sales?*


@curlyhersheygirl

I think MLK Day Sales were disappointing didn't you?  (Although it didn't stop me)

I notice Siamese Twists has buy an 8oz and you get a 10oz 'Sale' going on right now.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

@IDareT'sHair 
Yes I agree. Hopefully the next few sale will be better.

She had that sale for about a week. On FB she said it was due to an error made by her supplier.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518

Did you get anything from Claudie's FLASH SALE?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *Yes I agree. Hopefully the next few sale will be better.  She had that sale for about a week. On FB she said it was due to an error made by her supplier.*



@curlyhersheygirl 

You did good over MLK Day.

I saw it yesterday.  She gone hafta' do some extra % or Free Shipping or something.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> Did you get anything from Claudie's FLASH SALE?


@IDareT'sHair

NO!!! I was so mad, too. It was a mess here at work and I forgot all about it. I wanted to stock up on that Frappe, too. I did find a bottle of her Tea, a 16oz Khave DC, and a Montego Bay Oil in a box, though. I found a LOT of stuff last week.....


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *I found a LOT of stuff last week.....*



@Brownie518


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518

I know you said that Frappe been doing you right.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I hope to use up some stuff tomorrow.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518

I might use some Jasmine tomorrow


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl

Curl-Gurl where You at?


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

@IDareT'sHair 
I'm here
You still have Jasmine? I thought you finished all you had lol


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518



 I know!!!!! And I mean a LOT.


----------



## Brownie518

curlyhersheygirl said:


> @IDareT'sHair
> I'm here
> *You still have Jasmine?* I thought you finished all you had lol



LOL!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I pulled out Jasmine's Avocado & Silk Black Currant Deep Conditioner to use tomorrow.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *I know!!!!! And I mean a LOT.*



@Brownie518

.......You know I know you don't play!


----------



## BrownBetty

I have some SSI out for my next wash day.  Later this week.
Still waiting on APB seems to be in TX.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> I'm here
> *You still have Jasmine? I thought you finished all you had lol*



@curlyhersheygirl

Yeah Gurl....I still have Jasmine.


----------



## rileypak

I may consider using those rinse outs on my ends when it gets warm. 

Thank you ladies


And I hope some vendors grace us with some V-Day sales


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> .......You know I know you don't play!






BrownBetty said:


> I have some SSI out for my next wash day.  Later this week.
> Still waiting on APB seems to be in TX.



This is the longest I think I've had to wait for an APB order. I think I ordered on the 8th or something and it just shipped a few days ago...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@rileypak
Spring & Summa' you may find all kinds of ways to incorporate your R/O's and you can always use them as a Pre-Rx some kinda way.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I don't think Imma get any ST'icals this time? 

Well, I have the entire weekend to really think about it.

I want something, but not that.

My Smooth Naturals shipped!  YAY! 

That was fast and they made the switch for me, so they are a definite repeat purchase at some point.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

IDareT'sHair said:


> My Smooth Naturals shipped!  YAY!
> 
> *That was fast and they made the switch for me,* so they are a definite repeat purchase at some point.


Well Ladies...I Spoke too soon. 

The Ship Notice is still showing the item with the Orange.  I just convo'ed them. 

Imma be good and mad if they send me the wrong thing.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I mixed Jasmine's Avocado & Silk with Jakeala's Sweet Honey Hair Thang


----------



## Beamodel

Man... Soultaniclas Knot Sauce is really making my hair feel gooood!


----------



## BrownBetty

Hit!!!!!!!

Shescentit

Blueberry Cowash - this smells divine and it is so moisturizing!  I will def reorder.
Rich moisture Con - I applied this to my hair and it sunk right in.  I left it on for probably 1.5 hours with a plastic cap.  When I washed it out my curls were popping, soft, and shiny.
CocoCream leave in - Yesssss Lawd! This mad my hair soft and easy to detangle.  It sank right in.  
Honey buttercream -  I love the consistent it left my hair moist but not no heavy.

I did a twist out after washing my hair.  My day one hair is everything I have wanted since starting my natural journey!  Soft, moist, fluffy!

I need back ups of everything!


----------



## BrownBetty

I got my APB stuff today.  I haven't opened the box yet.

I also got my order of Shea moisture hair dye from target.  This will be my first permanent color.


----------



## rileypak

My SSI finally arrived. Can't wait to try it at some point. I need to get through all these open items first.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

IDareT'sHair said:


> *The Ship Notice is still showing the item with the Orange.  I just convo'ed them. Imma be good and mad if they send me the wrong thing.*



My Smooth Naturals came today and it was the right item.  I'm ready to make another purchase.

Smells Delish!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@BrownBetty 
Nice Review on SSI.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> My Smooth Naturals came today and it was the right item.  I'm ready to make another purchase.
> 
> Smells Delish!


@IDareT'sHair 
I'm so glad it was the correct item. Let me know how it performs.


----------



## rileypak

Received a Claudie's ship notice.

I'm lowkey excited to try the leave in...I hope it's not a bust.


----------



## divachyk

HAPPY BIRTHDAY @IDareT'sHair to my Aquarius sister!!! I've been running all day so forgive the delay.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@divachyk

And Happy Birthday to You as Well.....


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> *Received a Claudie's ship notice.
> I'm lowkey excited to try the leave in...I hope it's not a bust.*



@rileypak

I hope it isn't either.

Which one did you get?  The Frappe or the Satin?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Still waiting on:
Jakeala
Kj Naturals
Claudie

Wanna get something, but not sure what?


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> Still waiting on:
> Jakeala
> Kj Naturals
> Claudie
> 
> *Wanna get something, but not sure what?*


@IDareT'sHair 
Me too


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak
> 
> I hope it isn't either.
> 
> Which one did you get?  The Frappe or the Satin?


The Macadamia one on the Conditioners page.


----------



## flyygirlll2

Happy Birthday! @IDareT'sHair @divachyk


----------



## divachyk

Thank you lovelies!!! @IDareT'sHair @flyygirlll2


----------



## MileHighDiva

@divachyk @IDareT'sHair 

Happy B-Day ladies!  I hope you both have a beautiful celebration!


----------



## flyygirlll2

Well ladies, nothing has been going fabulous with my hair so haven't been posting much.  I'm just trucking along with this long arse transition and counting down for it to be over with  

@MileHighDiva I noticed you purchased some of Kenya Moore's products. I ended getting the masque and serum  my pj'ism be out of control sometimes. I even bought the Yerba whatever it's called shampoo after reading that thread. Even though my hair is overall thick, the left side of my edges especially is weeping and looks like it needs a moment of silence 

I believe the scarves I'm using is the culprit.


----------



## MileHighDiva

@flyygirlll2, so you and I are the early adopters, 

It will be interesting to see how long it takes for her to fulfill the orders.

Are the scarves too tight?

ETA: please let me know how that yerba stuff works.  How does it smell?  You got the poo instead of the concentrate?


----------



## flyygirlll2

@MileHighDiva Yeah Girl, that 45% off got to me  lol. I haven't received any shipping notifications, I'm hoping it doesn't take long.

Yes, Sometimes I'd wear the scarves tight to see if it can help me get flat/smooth edges.... But my edges cussed and reminded me that it's not about that life and I've paid for it 

I bought the shampoo after I found it from a seller on eBay. They shipped it a few days ago but the Shippment shows no movement, so that's irking me already. I'll let you know when I use it, if I like it I might get the concentrate. I mainly want to use it for my edges.


----------



## rileypak

@divachyk
@IDareT'sHair


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@flyygirlll2 @MileHighDiva @rileypak 

Thank you Ladies for the B-Day Wishes.  Much Appreciated.

OT:  And.....I am still waiting on one of Ya'll to give me your review(s) on the Felicia Leatherwood Detangling Brush.


----------



## divachyk

TY @rileypak and @MileHighDiva! Muah.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

flyygirlll2 said:


> *Well ladies, nothing has been going fabulous with my hair so haven't been posting much.  I'm just trucking along with this long arse transition and counting down for it to be over with*



@flyygirlll2

Missed You!


----------



## divachyk

divachyk said:


> Pull the trigger...at least it's not hair products but accessories. I justify the best way I know how...
> 
> Ebonicurls
> 1x Black Bow Turban
> 1x Satin Lining for Turban
> 1x Fanfare Hair Tie
> 1x Black eTurban
> 1x Black & White Chevron Hooded Scarf - Black



A month later, finally got my order!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I'll be 'slowing' way down on my purchase of Kj Naturals Tingle Oil.

I purchased x2 items during x2 Separate 50% off Sales with about $5-6 Shipping for each.

So, I requested that she "Combine" Shipping since they hadn't shipped. 

(That was a while ago), so I reminded her of my "Request" for Combined Shipping and she emailed me today talmbout one of them isn't ready so they will ship separately.

So, in essence, I paid between $10-12 for Shipping on x2 Products. 

That's a turn-off, because she should have/could have combined shipping.


----------



## flyygirlll2

@IDareT'sHair I keep forgetting about that FL brush lol. I'll attempt to use it on the sections of my nape that is natural and let you know how that works. I missed ya'll. I still lurk though


----------



## IDareT'sHair

flyygirlll2 said:


> @IDareT'sHair I keep forgetting about that FL brush lol. I'll attempt to use it on the sections of my nape that is natural and let you know how that works. *I missed ya'll. I still lurk though*



@flyygirlll2

Um....I don't need ya' lurkin'.....I needs ya' postin'..


----------



## MileHighDiva

@flyygirlll2, I received a notification that my order is complete from Moore Haircare. The notification doesn't include a tracking #, so hopefully it shows up next week.


----------



## flyygirlll2

@MileHighDiva I just checked my email and recieved the same notification. I'm not going to lie, I'm dissapointed that there's no tracking #


----------



## meka72

Happy birthday @IDareT'sHair and @divachyk!


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> OT:  And.....I am still waiting on one of Ya'll to give me your review(s) on the Felicia Leatherwood Detangling Brush.



Uhhhh it looks very nice sitting on my kitchen bar?  

Moving it to the bathroom as I type. I'll throw it in the shower for next wash.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@meka72 
Thank You!


----------



## divachyk

Thank you my dear, @meka72!!! 

@Beamodel @Missjaxon is the beauty supply store in Baton Rouge worth the drive from NOLA?


----------



## Beamodel

@divachyk 
I still haven't visited it yet. Every time I'm in the Baton Rouge area, I always forget to go. Are you in New Orleans? If so, call me. I might be able to meet up with you. 

By the way, I will be riding in the parade on Mardi Gras day.


----------



## Beamodel

Happy Birthday @divachyk & @IDareT'sHair


----------



## Aggie

Beamodel said:


> Happy Birthday @divachyk & @IDareT'sHair


What? Its our favorite girls birthday today? 

Wow @divachyk and @IDareT'sHair, a wonderful happy birthday to both of you. We love you and enjoy this great day that God has blessed you with. Celelbrate in grand style, my cyber friends!


----------



## Aggie

As for me today, I prepooed with Matrix Biolage Hydrasource with Aloeconitioning balm mixed with sunflower and palm oil and a dash of aloe jiuce. 

It felt much better than it did last week. I suppose I can use it as a deep conditioner this way, but the prepoo is working swimmingly so why mess with a good thing? 

I used Redken Time Reset shampoo (made my hair feel squeaky clean without feeling hard) and now I'm deep conditioning with Redken Time Reset Youth Revitalizer replenishing deep treatment for 20 minutes under hooded dryer.

This shampoo and treatment also have ceramides and camellia oil in them. I'm a little excited about that so we'll see how good it is for my hair once I'm done. I'm washing this out and finishing off with a palm oil rinse leaving some of it on my hair. 

I'll be moisturizing with Redken Anti Snap leave in sealed with sunflower oil. That's me for my hair day.


----------



## divachyk

Beamodel said:


> Happy Birthday @divachyk & @IDareT'sHair



TY @Beamodel.


----------



## divachyk

Aggie said:


> What? Its our favorite girls birthday today?
> 
> Wow @divachyk and @IDareT'sHair, a wonderful happy birthday to both of you. We love you and enjoy this great day that God has blessed you with. Celelbrate in grand style, my cyber friends!



 TY @Aggie


----------



## divachyk

Beamodel said:


> @divachyk
> I still haven't visited it yet. Every time I'm in the Baton Rouge area, I always forget to go. Are you in New Orleans? If so, call me. I might be able to meet up with you.
> 
> By the way, I will be riding in the parade on Mardi Gras day.


Dropped you a PM @Beamodel


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Beamodel @Aggie 

Thank you Lovely Ladies!


----------



## BrownBetty

Happy Birthday ladies @IDareT'sHair @divachyk 

Today I used the shea moisture hair dye.
My hair feel good.

I used tgin poo, rinsed with porosity control for a minute, applied the SSI okra reconstructor for 30 min, rinsed, under the dryer with SSI Avocado Con.
Leave ins: SSI cranberry and Cococream, honey butter, castor oil to seal.


Good hair day.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@BrownBetty
Thank You Ms. Betty


----------



## IDareT'sHair

So, I ended up treating myself to:
x1 Liter of Cathy Howse UBH (back up)
x1 16oz Qhemet Biologics Cocoa Tree Detangling Ghee

Birthday Gifts to me!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@BrownBetty

Tried the Renpure Coconut again today....it's growing on me! 

I hope I won't be posted up in TJMaxx looking for more Three-Fiddy bottles.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Used up:
x1 HQS Coconut Lime Oil (no back ups)
x1 Jasmine Avocado & Silk DC'ers (x2-x3 back ups)
x1 BBD Stretch (x1 back up)


----------



## Ltown

Hi ladies! Wow miss my girls birthday i'm ashame 
 @divachyk, @IDareT'sHair


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Ltown
Nah.....You are still on time!

Thank you Ms. LT


----------



## Missjaxon

divachyk said:


> Thank you my dear, @meka72!!!
> 
> @Beamodel @Missjaxon is the beauty supply store in Baton Rouge worth the drive from NOLA?


 
@divachyk 
Sorry for the late response. I don'the get to peak in much during the day because I've been working long hours. I haven't been there in over a year maybe more. But for me it was worth it to be able to try the products on my hair before I bought them. The prices were fairly reasonable too. But since it's been so long since I've been I can't tell you whether it would be worth it now.


----------



## Missjaxon

@IDareT'sHair @divachyk


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Missjaxon 

Thank You MissJ!


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

I keep missing everyone.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl 
Hey Curly-Gurly!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I think I will start 'collecting' Lotions in March.  Buying that Smoot Naturals Perfect Hair Milk (it got me in the Lotions/Milks mood)

And of course Oyin Handmade's Hair Dew which I was fortunate enough to pick up 'multiples' during the Holidays.

Here are a few I think Imma be picking up:
Bel Nouvo Avocado & Shea
Hairveda Whipped Ends (forget the new name?)
APB's Capucau & Avocado (or whatever it's called) APB's Hair Lotion
Silk Dreams Mocha Bling (or whatever it's called)
SSI's Cranberry Milk (and one of the other new ones)
TGIN
True
HTN (back up)


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

@IDareT'sHair 
Ill be getting Bel nouvo and SSI. I'm still undecided about the APB cupuacu hair lotion, I really love the other hair lotion she has.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> Ill be getting Bel nouvo and SSI. I'm still undecided about the APB cupuacu hair lotion,* I really love the other hair lotion she has.*



@curlyhersheygirl

So Do I


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl

What are you DC'ing with #145

I'm loving mixing Jakeala's Sweet Honey Hair Thang. 

It's been working great mixed with Jasmine and may help me finish up these last few jars.

I convo'ed her to add a Banana Pudding Sweet Honey Hair Thang to my order, but haven't heard back from her.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

@IDareT'sHair 
Yesterday I DC'd with SM JBCO mask under the dryer.

I just used the NG prepoo on DD's hair. It just melted into her hair. I like it


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl

Okay...so now I'm not seeing Sweet Honey Hair Thang on Jakeala's site.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *Yesterday I DC'd with SM JBCO mask under the dryer.
> I just used the NG prepoo on DD's hair. It just melted into her hair. I like it*



@curlyhersheygirl

Yasss....I forgot you were using SM's JBCO Mask.

Glad the Pre-Poo was a Hit for one of the Kurl-Kidz. 

They are some serious Hair Product Critics


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl 
Imma keep knockin' 'em down and hopefully end up in a good place by M-Day.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> 
> Okay...so now I'm not seeing Sweet Honey Hair Thang on Jakeala's site.


@IDareT'sHair 
I hope she's relisting it


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> Imma keep knockin' 'em down and hopefully end up in a good place by M-Day.


@IDareT'sHair 
Great plan. 
Our target is within sight too.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> Great plan.
> *Our target is within sight too.*



@curlyhersheygirl

Now....I ain't saying all dat.

Ain't nothing in sight, but Imma try to work on it.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

@IDareT'sHair 
Lol Once you're working on it the goal is in sight.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *Lol Once you're working on it the goal is in sight.*



@curlyhersheygirl 
Okay Curly.....I hear you.


----------



## Froreal3

Hey ladies! 

Used up APB Butta in Sugar Cookie Crunch and APB Simple Hair Cream in Banana Daquiri. No back-ups of the hair cream, but have the butta in other scents. Both are repurchases. Also used up my Olaplex No.3 Not sure if it made my hair any better. I probably only got about four uses out of that tiny bottle.


----------



## divachyk

TY so much @Missjaxon 

I hope I said thank you to everyone that wished me well on my birthday. You ladies are the best!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@divachyk

Did you buy yourself anything 'special' for your B-Day?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I wanna get myself one more thing before this fantastic B-Day weekend comes to an end.

I was thinking about getting a couple bottles of CJ I've had sitting in an AveYou Cart for a while. 

Or I could just get some miscellaneous stuff from AveYou.

I still have a few more hours. 

I wish somebody would have a good sale, but I know that's not going to happen.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I made my last few purchases of B-Day 2016.  
I ended up getting:
x3 16oz As I Am Cowash Conditioners (Sally on Sale $6.99)
x1 100 pk. Processing Caps (Sally)
x1 Jakeala Sweet Honey Hair Thang (Banana Pudding)


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

@IDareT'sHair 
Nice BDay haul


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl

It really was Curly!

So now it's back to the business of using up stuff.

Jakeala said my stuff should ship Thursday.
x1 Dope
x1 Shea Amala Parfait (Banana Pudding)
x1 Sweet Honey Hair Thang (Banana Pudding)

I haven't heard from Honey's Handmades on that B1G1 'Knot Going Bananas'

ETA: Just received Ship Notice on Honey Handmades


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl

Hopefully, these will be my last purchases until V-Day.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl 
I got a couple coins for my B-Day which let me get a couple thangs.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

@IDareT'sHair 
I'm hoping for some sales before then lol. I really want to get something.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl

Even though it's like 2 weeks away (14 days), it does seem like a long time w/o buying anything.

Wonder if I can make it........ ????


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

@IDareT'sHair 
I'm gonna use the kids BDays to distract me lol


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *I'm gonna use the kids BDays to distract me lol*



@curlyhersheygirl

Smart Move Curl-Gurl


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl

I'm close to using up a few thangs!


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> 
> Smart Move Curl-Gurl


@IDareT'sHair 
We'll see if it works lol


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *Our target is within sight too.*



@curlyhersheygirl

Remember these wurrds......


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> 
> I'm close to using up a few thangs!


@IDareT'sHair 
I don't think we're close to using up anything. I'll have to check.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> 
> Remember these wurrds......


@IDareT'sHair 
Lol I will


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *I don't think we're close to using up anything. I'll have to check.*



@curlyhersheygirl 
I really hope I am.  I know I'll probably finish up ST'icals Curlplay Cowash. 

I basically finished up x1 Sweet Honey Hair Thang (I have x1 backup and x1 on the way).


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl
How did you and DD use NG's Pre-Rx? 

This time I used it with Oil.  The other x2 times I used it w/o a little Oil.

I'll be using 'Knots Going Bananas' and the Tomato & Honey as Pre-Poo's


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl
Imma pull out a Bekura Whiskey & Vanilla to use as a Pre-Poo.  It works best for me on dry-hair.

Imma hate when I run out of Bekura, but with their constant price increases, not sure how much longer I'm going to be able to support them.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Waiting on:
Jakeala
Claudie's
Kj Naturals
Cathy Howse
Sally
Qhemet Biologics
Honey Handmades


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@blackviolet

Ms. BV did you get your Ship Notice from Honey Handmades?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@rileypak

Have you gotten all the stuff you were waiting on?


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak
> 
> Have you gotten all the stuff you were waiting on?


Yes up until the four shipping notices I got over the weekend 

Have a good birthday weekend?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> Yes up until the four shipping notices I got over the weekend
> 
> *Have a good birthday weekend?*



@rileypak 
I did.  It was excellent.  Thanks for asking! 

I got a boatload of Monnneeee too!(flowers and gifts).  It was 'warm' mid-50's and it just turned out Great.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Glad I have a few thangs coming, so I won't be facing the dreaded 'package" withdraw

@flyygirlll2  that's a really good name for it, because that right there is real talk.


----------



## flyygirlll2

@IDareT'sHair Yes Girl, you know how it is when we get hit with that package-itis 
I'm expecting a few things just so the spirit in my fingers don't get jittery


----------



## AgeinATL

rileypak said:


> Yes up until the four shipping notices I got over the weekend
> 
> Have a good birthday weekend?



Have you heard from silk dreams yet?


----------



## rileypak

AgeinATL said:


> Have you heard from silk dreams yet?


Nope! You?
After the haul I made, you'd think it'd be on my mind. Heck I forgot when I bought it now...


----------



## divachyk

IDareT'sHair said:


> @divachyk
> 
> Did you buy yourself anything 'special' for your B-Day?



Hi @IDareT'sHair, I picked up some Lush Cosmetics items (bath and body). We were out of town and traffic was too bad to navigate the streets so I was a good girl. Did you buy anything??


----------



## flyygirlll2

@AgeinATL @rileypak I recieved my SD order about 2 weeks ago surprisingly. I only ordered 2 things though, so idk. So far I really like both the Who's That Curl and Almond Buttercream. The almond one smells like toasted almonds to me...yummy.  Both have kept my hair soft for at least 3 days.


----------



## AgeinATL

rileypak said:


> Nope! You?
> After the haul I made, you'd think it'd be on my mind. Heck I forgot when I bought it now...


Girl, not a peep



flyygirlll2 said:


> @AgeinATL @rileypak I recieved my SD order about 2 weeks ago surprisingly. I only ordered 2 things though, so idk. So far I really like both the Who's That Curl and Almond Buttercream. The almond one smells like toasted almonds to me...yummy.  Both have kept my hair soft for at least 3 days.



Girl, I ordered one jar!!!


----------



## rileypak

@flyygirlll2 @AgeinATL

I ordered about 15 or 16 jars 

I didn't plan to get mine anytime soon hopefully before March though...


----------



## flyygirlll2

@AgeinATL Really?? Well damn. Then yeah, I wouldn't think it would still take this long with just one product. That honestly was the first time I EVER  received products this quick from SD.

@rileypak  @ 15-16 jars.... Chiiiiiiile if 1 jar is taking this long, this one will sure take a minute.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

flyygirlll2 said:


> *Yes Girl, you know how it is when we get hit with that package-itis
> I'm expecting a few things just so the spirit in my fingers don't get jittery *



@flyygirlll2

Yep. I do know about the "Itis" And I know about the Jitters!



divachyk said:


> Hi , I picked up some Lush Cosmetics items (bath and body). We were out of town and traffic was too bad to navigate the streets so I was a good girl.* Did you buy anything??*


@divachyk

I bought several things:
Qhemet
Cathy Howse
(more Jakeala)
(more Renpure Cleansing Conditioner in Pomegranate)


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> How did you and DD use NG's Pre-Rx?
> 
> This time I used it with Oil.  The other x2 times I used it w/o a little Oil.
> 
> I'll be using 'Knots Going Bananas' and the Tomato & Honey as Pre-Poo's


@IDareT'sHair 
She used it with a bit of oil on top.
He detangling session wasn't as smooth as when she uses CTDG but it was pretty decent.
Needless to say she wants me to get another bottle.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> Imma pull out a Bekura Whiskey & Vanilla to use as a Pre-Poo.  It works best for me on dry-hair.
> 
> Imma hate when I run out of Bekura, but with their constant price increases, not sure how much longer I'm going to be able to support them.


@IDareT'sHair 
I have 4 jars of that left and once they're gone I won't be repurchasing. 
The sale price would have to be epic for me to get something from them.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@blackviolet

Thank you Ms. B-V


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> She used it with a bit of oil on top.
> He detangling session wasn't as smooth as when she uses CTDG but it was pretty decent.
> *Needless to say she wants me to get another bottle*.



@curlyhersheygirl

That means she liked it!


curlyhersheygirl said:


> *I have 4 jars of that left and once they're gone I won't be repurchasing.
> The sale price would have to be epic for me to get something from them.*



@curlyhersheygirl

Yeah....she completely out priced herself with me


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I have shipping notices for:
Qhemet Biologics, Inc.
Honey Handmades
Claudies Revitalization
Kj Naturals


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@rileypak
Did you get anything today? 

One of my Tingle Oils came today (Kj Naturals), but I noticed my last couple orders haven't been as 'tingly', so much so, that I ended up buying some Peppermint EO and Tea Tree EO to give it some extra Umph.

So, Imma leave her alone for a while.


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak
> Did you get anything today?
> 
> One of my Tingle Oils came today (Kj Naturals), but I noticed my last couple orders haven't been as 'tingly', so much so, that I ended up buying some Peppermint EO and Tea Tree EO to give it some extra Umph.
> 
> So, Imma leave her alone for a while.


Apparently my Claudie's came Saturday but I didn't know it. I wonder if my Sarenzo or APB came...

I'm still using my sample bottle of Tingly Oil but that's terrible to hear. Yeah you shouldn't have to jazz it up to make it live up to its name.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> *I'm still using my sample bottle of Tingly Oil but that's terrible to hear. Yeah you shouldn't have to jazz it up to make it live up to its name.*



@rileypak

I even "Convo'ed" her and explained it to her and she was gave me some answer about using 5 different Peppermint Oils but it still didn't have the tingle I fell in love with.

So all that other stuff doesn't matter.

I even put in the 'Comments Section' to make it extra tingly And Imma 'bout to pull out these EO's.


----------



## Missjaxon

divachyk said:


> TY so much @Missjaxon
> 
> I hope I said thank you to everyone that wished me well on my birthday. You ladies are the best!



@divachyk You're welcome!


----------



## natura87

I was  going to wash my hair, but Im really sick so I won't yet.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Hey U1 B1 Beauties!

Thinking about my Regimen for tomorrow and wondering what I'll use and what I'll use up?

Probably CJ's Curl Therapy Moisturizing Conditioner (R/O *discontinued).  It's almost finished.

Definitely x1 Jakeala's Sweet Honey.  Will be scraping the corners, and will need to open another one.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@flyygirlll2

I wish I could space out all my deliveries so Package Withdraw wouldn't set in.

Package Withdraw.  Another 'symptom' of being a PJ 

That kills me because it is so true.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I got my Ship Notice from Sally.


----------



## flyygirlll2

I'm on a short break at work. @IDareT'sHair Lol the struggle is very much real.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Picked up a bottle of True Leave-In today at Sally.  I just happened to be riding by.....


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

@IDareT'sHair 
Wow That's really unfortunate about KJ naturals. I'll have to try the one you sent me and report back.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl

Yes, please do.  I'm curious.  I had just got that one last week.  After I mentioned the disappointment with my last order.

She had a 40% off Sale yesterday that I coulda' got in on and I passed.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Been having some 'probable' Seasonal shedding, so I am under the dryer with AE Garlic. 

I'll use this a few more Wash-Days and try to get things back in order.  I

'm almost at the end of a Jar, but I do have another back-up to pop the cap on.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl

Ended up grabbing a jar of Inashi Mango & Hemp DC'er (free shipping) 1st time buying/trying

Used Up:
x1 ST'icals Curlplay (x2 back ups)
x1 HQS Coconut & Lime Oil (no back ups)


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> 
> *Ended up grabbing a jar of Inashi Mango & Hemp DC'er (free shipping) 1st time buying/trying*
> 
> Used Up:
> x1 ST'icals Curlplay (x2 back ups)
> x1 HQS Coconut & Lime Oil (no back ups)


@IDareT'sHair 
Patiently waiting on the review.

BTW I massaged my scalp with the tingly oil awhile ago and got no tingle .
It smells like it's full of peppermint and rosemary but I got no type of tingle just a very faint cooling sensation when I first applied.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> @IDareT'sHair
> Patiently waiting on the review.
> 
> BTW I massaged my scalp with the tingly oil awhile ago and got no tingle .
> *It smells like it's full of peppermint and rosemary but I got no type of tingle just a very faint cooling sensation when I first applied.*



@curlyhersheygirl

That's how my 8oz bottle was

Before, it had my scalp almost "throbbing" wondering if you should wash it out or not.

That's why I said the Kurl-Kidz might not wanna keep it in their Hair.....

But my 8oz bottle, I got nothing.  That's when I contacted her and she went on & on about that 5 different Peppermint "mess"

The bottle you have and the one I just got earlier this week: I requested that she add Extra Tingle.  In the Buyers Notes.

So, that lets me know what to expect.  They're done.

Drops Mic.

ETA:  I hope I don't like the DC'er


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl

With my current Line-Up, it gets easier & easier to drop somebody.

I can remember a time I use to literally agonize over letting vendors go, now Gurl......shoooooot.  Hmp.  What's my Name?

GONE!

I'll drop ya' now like a Bad-Habit.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

@IDareT'sHair 
That's very unfortunate. I hate when you fall in love with a product and then it changes for whatever reason. Couple that with bad or lack luster CS and I'm gone.

This reminds me of BRB. I loved her original stylers , flaxseed and okra curl cream. Then she went and messed with the formulation and they were never the same although she insisted the performance was affected


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> 
> With my current Line-Up, it gets easier & easier to drop somebody.
> 
> I can remember a time I use to literally agonize over letting vendors go, now Gurl......shoooooot.  Hmp.  What's my Name?
> 
> GONE!
> 
> I'll drop ya' now like a Bad-Habit.


@IDareT'sHair 
Same here.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *That's very unfortunate. I hate when you fall in love with a product and then it changes for whatever reason. Couple that with bad or lack luster CS and I'm gone.  This reminds me of BRB. I loved her original stylers , flaxseed and okra curl cream. Then she went and messed with the formulation and they were never the same although she insisted the performance was affected*



@curlyhersheygirl

Yeah, and you already know I was already half-way 'miffed' about how she played me on that Combined Shipping Request.

You did 'quietly' let BRB go.  The main reason I let BRB go was the increase in shipping and foolin' around with my beloved Pumpkin Hair Whip.  *still holding on to x2 jars*

GONE!

They Betta' ask somebody.



curlyhersheygirl said:


> *Same here.*



ANGTFD


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl

Seriously Curly.  I can remember literally Agonizing over whether I would continue to purchase from certain Vendors.

Now....it Ain't nothing but a Move.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl

Look Like the V-Day Sales are starting to 'trickle' in.  I picked up that Inashi on a V-Day Sale.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl

It looks like my QB came today.  I need to check my mail.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> 
> Yeah, and you already know I was already half-way 'miffed' about how she played me on that Combined Shipping Request.
> 
> You did 'quietly' let BRB go.  The main reason I let BRB go was the increase in shipping and foolin' around with my beloved Pumpkin Hair Whip.  *still holding on to x2 jars*
> 
> GONE!
> 
> They Betta' ask somebody.
> 
> 
> 
> *ANGTFD*



@IDareT'sHair 
Exactly lol
That is why I'm sticking with tried and true lines. I have no time for foolishness.
You know I never tried anything from KBB? It was becasue of all her foolishness early in the game. Even though I can pick her stuff up in Target now I just KIM. I was just turned off.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *You know I never tried anything from KBB? It was becasue of all her foolishness early in the game. Even though I can pick her stuff up in Target now I just KIM. I was just turned off.*



@curlyhersheygirl

Yep.  It be that way sometimes.

I recently returned to a few that were on my personal: "Never Again" and they both could easily be let go with the drop of a Hat.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl

I still want some Curl Junkie and I wouldn't mind having some MHC (for some strange reason)?

I wonder if Hattache (or Curlmart) will have a V-Day Sale. 

AveYou still has never fully recovered from Groupon-2011.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> 
> I still want some Curl Junkie and I wouldn't mind having some MHC (for some strange reason)?
> 
> I wonder if Hattache (or Curlmart) will have a V-Day Sale.
> 
> *AveYou still has never fully recovered from Groupon-2011*.


@IDareT'sHair 
No they didn't. We tore them up 
I'm holding tight to see what sales for VDay will pop up


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl

Got that nice, big, fat 16oz jar of Coco Tree Detangling Ghee


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> 
> Got that nice, big, fat 16oz jar of Coco Tree Detangling Ghee


@IDareT'sHair 
ooo nice.

I was just washing my face and my Clarisonic died 
 I'm wondering if to get another one


----------



## MileHighDiva

curlyhersheygirl said:


> @IDareT'sHair
> ooo nice.
> 
> I was just washing my face and my Clarisonic died
> I'm wondering if to get another one



Sorry for your loss!
  you need it!  I love my mia2


----------



## Aggie

Just gave my baby sister a bottle of hot 6 oil.


----------



## rileypak

Picked up my Claudie's, Sarenzo, and APB packages today. Package withdrawal successfully averted...for now 
Now the countdown begins on my Hattache and Soultanicals orders.
I might grab some Inahsi leave in unless Hattache has a sale. Hope we hear something soon.


----------



## Froreal3

Got my SD order. Two Almond Buttercreams  one Who's That curl (new), and the new formula of my beloved RCA. I might try the RCA next weekend. I hope its still good. If not, I have a couple back ups of the old. 

Still no word from Soultanicals about that scent. Remind me never to pick that Marula Melon up again. smh. But good news is that I love the Twist & Fro Out. It's great for twist outs on my dd's 4c hair. Her hair is shiny, bouncy and moisturized. I sealed it over APB's Cupuacu Avocado.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My:
Inashi DC'er Shipped and also my Claudie order shipped.


----------



## Aggie

Just used up 1 - 25 oz bottle of Aussie Moist conitioner.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My Claudie came today.

My Jakeala also Shipped.


----------



## MileHighDiva

@flyygirlll2, did your KMH ever come?


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

MileHighDiva said:


> Sorry for your loss!
> you need it!  I love my mia2


@MileHighDiva 
 The skin store has them on sale for $104 so I got one


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl 

Hey Curly!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *The skin store has them on sale for $104 so I got one*



@curlyhersheygirl

I have the Nutra-Sonic *discontinued* I love it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Currently waiting on:
Kj Naturals (still)
Jakeala
Cathy Howse
Sally
Inashi

However, I am in the 'mood' to buy a little something.


----------



## MileHighDiva

IDareT'sHair said:


> Currently waiting on:
> Kj Naturals (still)
> Jakeala
> Cathy Howse
> Sally
> Inashi
> 
> However, I am in the 'mood' to buy a little something.



Whatchu gettin'?


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> 
> I have the Nutra-Sonic *discontinued* I love it.


@IDareT'sHair 
I've had that thing for awhile. So I guess an upgrade was needed.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> Currently waiting on:
> Kj Naturals (still)
> Jakeala
> Cathy Howse
> Sally
> Inashi
> 
> However, *I am in the 'mood' to buy a little something*.



@IDareT'sHair 
Same


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *I've had that thing for awhile. So I guess an upgrade was needed.*



@curlyhersheygirl 
So I have.  I hope nothing happens to it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

MileHighDiva said:


> *Whatchu gettin'?*



@MileHighDiva

Not Sure?  Probably nuttin'.


----------



## flyygirlll2

@MileHighDiva I recieved the KM order a day ago thankfully.

The Good so far: The Mask smells good and is creamy.

The Bad: The sizes of the products. The Mask is only 7 oz which ain't ish for my hair and the serum is 2.5 fl oz

ETA- But I feel that maybe that might not be such a bad thing in case my hair hates them, so I won't have much to use up.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

flyygirlll2 said:


> *The Bad: The sizes of the products. The Mask is only 7 oz which ain't ish for my hair and the serum is 2.5 fl oz*



@flyygirlll2

Yeah....I noticed that.


----------



## flyygirlll2

@IDareT'sHair Right. But it was 45% off so you know my pj senses were lit!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

flyygirlll2 said:


> * it was 45% off so you know my pj senses were lit!*



@flyygirlll2

I know!  So were mine.

But the site or the packaging or something janky-lookin' turned me off.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

flyygirlll2 said:


> @MileHighDiva I recieved the KM order a day ago thankfully.
> 
> The Good so far: The Mask smells good and is creamy.
> 
> The Bad: The sizes of the products. The Mask is only 7 oz which ain't ish for my hair and the serum is 2.5 fl oz
> 
> ETA- But I feel that maybe that might not be such a bad thing in case my hair hates them, so I won't have much to use up.


I saw that when I gandered over there. That made me pass. I'll be looking forward to your review.


----------



## flyygirlll2

@curlyhersheygirl Yeah the sizes suck, but it's not something I would have bought had it not been on sale.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I need a favor: I contacted Donna Marie re: Valentine's Day Sale, she said she would be having one and to follow Social Media for details.

Well, ya'll know I don't do that.  So one of ya'll gone hafta' let me know.  I'd love to reup on Super Buttercreme.

Thank you!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Please visit the Jakeala Thread in the Vendor/Seller Forum


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My Sally came today and also my Kj Naturals Neapolitan DC'er.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518 @curlyhersheygirl 


What Ya'll Doin'?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

So, my Honey Handmades should arrive today.

Passed up Kj's 50% again yesterday.  Although I was tempted to grab another one of those Neapolitan DC'ers (smells amazing). 

But I can't get down with the Shady dealing.  After she agreed to combine shipping and then didn't.  I just can't.  All just to keep a few dollas' and ultimately lose out on a whole lot more.

Besides that, she changed the Formulation on the Tingle Oil or simply ran out of Tingle ?  And that 5 different Peppermint Oils ain't working for me.  It's totally different now.

Imma buy mine own EO's and make my own dang Tingle.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@flyygirlll2

What You Doin'?


----------



## Aggie

Today I threw out some sunflower oil that got rancid on me. It only had a third of oil in the botlle but there was no way I could put that stanky thing on my hair or skin


----------



## Aggie

Prepooing with a mixture of Matrix Biolage Hydrasouce Aloe Conditioning Balm, palm oil, and aloe juice.

Clarified with Elucence clarifying shampoo followed with Elucence moisture shampoo

Deep protein treating with Dudley's DRC 28 Hair Treatment

Deep Moisture treatment with Biolage Aqua-Immersion deep moisture mask and oil rinsing with palm oil. 

Using Biolage Hydrasource daily leave-in and moisturizing my ends with Keracare Jojoba Moisturizer, sunflower oil and KCCC Knot Today blend. Then I'm done for today.


No wait I need to do my inversion tonight before bed.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

I tried that SM super fruit mask today. It's really moisturizing. I just bought 4 more from ulta .


----------



## flyygirlll2

@IDareT'sHair I've  just been browsing around itching to buy something 

I plan to wash my hair tommorow and possibly use a color rinse (red). I have not touched or detangled my hair at all since last week due to being busy with work 

This detangling session is going to be long and aggravating.


----------



## flyygirlll2

@curlyhersheygirl I used to gave that one but I have it away to a freind without trying it. I still have the conditioner. I wonder if the conditioner is as good.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl
I saw you mentioned 'Fruit Fusion' in the DC thread and wondered if it was the same as Superfruit 10n1.

I still have one of those.  I gave x1 away.  Good Job #160

@flyygirlll2

I want to buy something too.  That Entwine Purchase was a "impulse" buy, because I had heard so many things about the line.

I had bought a "Trio" from them a while back, but ended up selling it on the Exchange.  So, this will be my 1st time actually trying something from them.

I'm excited about the V-Day Sales. Hopefully they're decent.

I've been killing that Jakeala's Sweet Honey Hair Thang and will definitely re-stock on that one.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Used up: Curl Junkies Moisture Hair Therapy.  *discontinued* I wish I could get another one.

It made a great R/O.


----------



## flyygirlll2

@IDareT'sHair I know all about that "impulse" but too well lol. I used to have the styler and leave in from Entwine but gave them away since I didn't really use them. You know my hair is annoyingly finicky, so maybe I may try the line agian since I have a lot of new growth now just to see if my natural hair likes it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@flyygirlll2

I just bought x2 of the Crème Rinse.  Now I wish I woulda' picked up something else (just to see what it's like).

The line really does get good reviews.  I wonder if AveYou is also having the Close-Out Sale, since they carry their items?

You and I are similar.

We buy stuff & then give it away without even trying them first.  You know that's a Shame.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@flyygirlll2

I still wanna buy something, but I'm really tryna' wait to see how good these VDay Sales look.

Dang!  Folks should be coming out with them now.  By next weekend, I'll be on to something else.

I think Vendors are smart, posting them early, because if you wait for that particular day/weekend, errrbody gone be competing for them same dollas'.  i.e. too many choices


----------



## flyygirlll2

@IDareT'sHair Oh I didn't even know they had a cream rinse. I don't know if their site changed, but last time I went on there it was all over the place to me. 

Lol yeah we are. I just have too much stuff, but you know that doesn't mean ish  when there's a sale or whatever lol. I forget I have certain products sometimes.


----------



## flyygirlll2

@IDareT'sHair Yeah I haven't heard anything from the vendors I like yet. I just plan to check my emails and social media to see what's up.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

flyygirlll2 said:


> Oh I didn't even know they had a cream rinse. *I don't know if their site changed, but last time I went on there it was all over the place to me.
> 
> Lol yeah we are. I just have too much stuff, but you know that doesn't mean ish  when there's a sale or whatever lol. I forget I have certain products sometimes.*



@flyygirlll2

Yeah, that site is a Hotmess.  Kinda Dark & Gloomy.

I Agree.  Too much stuff.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

flyygirlll2 said:


> Yeah I haven't heard anything from the vendors I like yet. *I just plan to check my emails and social media to see what's up.*



@flyygirlll2 
If you see anything from Donna Marie on Social Media, please let me know.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Used Up:
x1 8oz Donna Marie Super Buttercreme (x1 back up)


----------



## flyygirlll2

@IDareT'sHair I've never purchased from that line before but I see that she has a Facebook page. I followed her, so if anything I 'll check and let you know.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

flyygirlll2 said:


> @curlyhersheygirl I used to gave that one but I have it away to a freind without trying it. I still have the conditioner. I wonder if the conditioner is as good.


@flyygirlll2 The reviews on the shampoo and conditioner haven't been so good from what I've seen. That's why I opted to try the mask. It's really good. I didn't have much hope for it but was pleasantly surprised.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@flyygirlll2 

Thank You!

I convo'ed her to see if she was having a VDay Sale, and she said 'Yes, check Social Media for details'


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Tryna' do decide if I should pull out my Oyin Whipped Pudding or MHC Type4 Hair Creme?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl

Was Ulta having a Sale?


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> 
> Was Ulta having a Sale?


@IDareT'sHair 
Yes bogo 1/2 off


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl

Was the Superfruits the only thing you got?


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

@IDareT'sHair
I have to try the super fruit and the manuka honey next. So far the SM masks are a win for my hair.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> 
> Was the Superfruits the only thing you got?


@IDareT'sHair  Yup just the fruit fusion masks


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Decided to pull out: Bel Nouvo's Sweet Potato Moisture Quench since I have multiple jars.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *I have to try the super fruit and the manuka honey next. So far the SM masks are a win for my hair.*



@curlyhersheygirl 

Can't wait to try them.  I did like the JBCO (although I used it on dry hair as a Pre-Rx)


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I should open my box from Sally and make sure everything is there.


----------



## flyygirlll2

@curlyhersheygirl Oh ok, thanks for letting me know. So far I do like the Manuka Honey Mask when mixed with Bekura YAM. I haven't tried it on its own yet. I also have two other hair mask from SM, they're the new black seed ones.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl

What's up?


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> 
> What's up?


@IDareT'sHair I ran to the store to get a few things for the parties and got stuck. The supermarket was so crowded.

What else did you get from Entwine? I thought everything was $10


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl

I only got the Crème Rinse(s) from Entwine.  They were $9.00 a piece for 9oz's.

I thought about getting some other things, but didn't.  I'm ready to hit PayNah on something.

I opened my Sally box I got a few days ago, and cut up a bunch of boxes to put them in the trash.

My 'Knot Going Bananas' came today from the B1G1 Free Sale. 

Smells really good.  I hope I like it as a Pre-Poo.

I used her Tomato & Honey as a Pre-Poo way this a.m. on dry hair under Plastic Cap before Cleansing today and it was decent and served that purpose.

Needless to say, for some strange reason, just I don't have huge expectations for this line and how bad can a Pre-Poo be?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@flyygirlll2

I made up a mock A'jaa Cart, that Fiddy% was gettin' to me! 

Clawd $8.95 to ship x1 item. Freakin' Outrageous.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

@IDareT'sHair 
$8.95 man that's high. Folks need to do better.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl

Imma need to be buying something soon.....


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *$8.95 man that's high. Folks need to do better.*



@curlyhersheygirl

Yeah, what good is Fiddy when you pay twice as much as that for Shipping. 

The item was $7.00 (after the discount) and Shipping was $8.95


----------



## Aggie

I just bought From ebay:

6 bottles of Nioxin Scalp Renew Natural Dermabrasion Treatment

6 bottles of Nioxin Scalp Renew Density Restoration. 

I've been hearing some good things about this product. Can't wait for it to arrive.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Aggie

.........

*Tis All


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> 
> .........
> 
> *Tis All



@IDareT'sHair


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

@IDareT'sHair 
I want something else too but the discount has to be nice.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *I want something else too but the discount has to be nice.*



@curlyhersheygirl

I know Gurl.


----------



## Aggie

It's yall fault that I'm such a bad PJ @IDareT'sHair.  If yall would just stop posting these dang good products, I'll recover. Humf


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Aggie said:


>



@Aggie

You know you wrong.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl

I am really surprised how s-l-o-w the Sales are trickling in?


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> 
> You know you wrong.


 stop, it tickles


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> 
> I am really surprised how s-l-o-w the Sales are trickling in?


@IDareT'sHair Me too. With President's day and VDay there should be more


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *With President's day and VDay there should be more*



@curlyhersheygirl
Yeah....

Although Curly, what do you or I really need?


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

@IDareT'sHair 
We never need anything. It's the wants that get us in trouble lol


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> We never need anything. *It's the wants that get us in trouble lol*



@curlyhersheygirl

IKR?

Someone mentioned "BoBeam" in another thread, and I thought - I better keep a few coins for them.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I think now:
Cathy Howse is the only thing I'm waiting for....Oh Yeah, Jakeala (I keep forgetting about that)


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl

I'm actually doing a half-way decent job using up stuff.  So, I'm not sweatin' it.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

@IDareT'sHair 
Keep it up sis. I'm trying to stay focused and use up stuff myself. The ultimate goal is to only have the best items in the stash. Hopefully this is the year I accomplish that.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *The ultimate goal is to only have the best items in the stash. Hopefully this is the year I accomplish that*.



@curlyhersheygirl

That's a Great Goal.  I will be right there with you!


----------



## flyygirlll2

@IDareT'sHair Oh no ma'am that shipping is too high then. I've never ordered from there before, I just saw the sale posted so I shared it. I won't be ordering after you mentioned that high arse shipping


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518 @curlyhersheygirl
> 
> 
> What Ya'll Doin'?



@IDareT'sHair

I was just peekin in this morning. I used that KJ Rosemary DC. Verrry moisturizing and nice slip. Tingly, too.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

I just saw a YT video about six new lines SM introduced. They are doing the most right now.


----------



## flyygirlll2

@curlyhersheygirl  6 new lines??  I'm only aware of 3 of them. I can't keep up with them anymore.  I'm wondering why they're pushing all these new lines out within such a short period of time, I mean danm can folks get a moment to breathe?


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> *Someone mentioned "BoBeam" in another thread, and I thought - I better keep a few coins for them*.



Oh yeah, I'm in that thang for some more Coco 

And hey ladies! Hope everyone's having a good weekend


----------



## meka72

Thanks for posting this. $8.95 must be the flat rate shipping rate because I had 4 products in my cart and just couldn't bring myself to pay that much for shipping even at 50% off. 

But don't listen to me. I just paid $10 shipping for my Bobeam order with (barely) a pause. Lol. 



IDareT'sHair said:


> @flyygirlll2
> 
> I made up a mock A'jaa Cart, that Fiddy% was gettin' to me!
> 
> Clawd $8.95 to ship x1 item. Freakin' Outrageous.


----------



## Beamodel

Snagged another Bobeam "New Formula" Conditioner in scent coconut cream 

I really want to try to other formula but it has aloe in it as the second ingredient


----------



## Beamodel

Never mind... I'm taking a chance.

I went back and purchased the Bobeam Coco Cream conditioner - limited edition too (with the aloe in it). 

I'm hoping things will be ok.


----------



## Froreal3

I'm going to use up Bekura Honey Latte to prepoo. Used it today with Jakeala's Beau Vert Oil. I rediscovered this oil and its really, really nice. Love the thickness of it and softened my hair so well. 

Right now I'm dcing with the "new" SD RCA. *crossing fingers* I also have *AE Garlic*...haven't tried it yet. *How fast does this stuff stop or reduce shedding?*


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I want a couple BoBeam's but they are only listing Coco Vanilla-Mango scent. 

I don't care for the scent of that one at all.

I either want Coconut Crème or Buttercreme. 

So, I convo'ed her. Once I hear back from her, I'll check-out. 

If not, I can actually wait, because the Sale is on until March 7th


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Froreal3 said:


> Right now I'm dcing with the "new" SD RCA. *crossing fingers* I also have *AE Garlic*...haven't tried it yet. *How fast does this stuff stop or reduce shedding?*



@Froreal3

It usually works fairly quickly to greatly reduce general shedding as long as there are no underlying issues.


----------



## flyygirlll2

Hmmmm I really like the Bobeam Cococream.  I'm actually about to use it today to DC. I have the Vanilla Mango one but I would prefer the Cococream. It looks like the same thing that happened last time with it being OOS will be happening agian. I'm not planning on purchasing hair related stuff until next week though.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I want something.......


----------



## IDareT'sHair

flyygirlll2 said:


> *Hmmmm I really like the Bobeam Cococream.*  I'm actually about to use it today to DC. I have the Vanilla Mango one *but I would prefer the Cococream. It looks like the same thing that happened last time with it being OOS will be happening agian.* I'm not planning on purchasing hair relates stuff until next week though.



@flyygirlll2

Not a 'fan' of the Mango scented one at all. 

Something about that particular scent is off-putting to me.  (just like SD's Avocado - something about it turns my stomach)

I would prefer the Coconut Crème or the Buttercreme.

I'll see what she says and go from there.  Glad I have until 03/07 to make a decision.

ETA:  I have a couple unscented in my Stash and maybe x2 of the other ones.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair said:


> I want a couple BoBeam's but they are only listing Coco Vanilla-Mango scent.
> 
> I don't care for the scent of that one at all.
> 
> I either want Coconut Crème or Buttercreme.
> 
> So, I convo'ed her. Once I hear back from her, I'll check-out.
> 
> If not, I can actually wait, because the Sale is on until March 7th



I took the last coconut cream this morning.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel said:


> *I took the last coconut cream this morning.*



@Beamodel
Well.....since it was You!......


----------



## Beamodel

Lol. Love you @IDareT'sHair 
I was trying to check out with two and it wouldn't let me. So I grabed that and the limited edition cocoa one.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Beamodel

She needs to come up with another 'scent' instead of that Coco Vanilla Mango (since it's always last to go)

Maybe do a Birthday Cake scent or something else.


----------



## Froreal3

^^^I want to try the Bobeam Cococream or Buttercream. If they're not in stock, I won't try.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Froreal3
The Sale doesn't end until March 7th so there is plenty of time for her to restock and restock to the restock.


----------



## Froreal3

^^Oh ok, I'll grab one then. I don't have time to be refreshing the page all the time to see if it restocks though.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My Inashi is here in the City.  I should get it tomorrow


----------



## flyygirlll2

@IDareT'sHair I know what you mean about that scent. I didn't care for the scent of  SD's Avocado DC either. If the Cococream or Buttercream is not restocked by the sale end date, I won't even bother. I honestly only get 2 uses out of it with my hair, wish it came in a bigger size. 8 oz products are not cutting it at this point.


OAN- I have to rush and blow dry my hair now instead of roller setting it like I planned. My brother is having a Super Bowl party at his house but he's picking me up early to go there. I told him I was doing my hair when he called, he said " Doesn't that like take 8 hrs?! You might miss the game then"  ... I can't with him


----------



## IDareT'sHair

flyygirlll2 said:


> OAN- I have to rush and blow dry my hair now instead of roller setting it like I planned. My brother is having a Super Bowl party at his house but he's picking me up early to go there. I told him I was doing my hair when he called, he said *" Doesn't that like take 8 hrs?! You might miss the game then"  ... I can't with him *



@flyygirlll2    Gurl...no he didn't go there.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

@flyygirlll2 
Yeah I'm not sure why they're putting out so many lines. Most of them don't even look that different from what's already out there.

I'll have to remember to check Bobeam before the sale ends. 

I'll be back on later. I have some finishing touches to do for the Superbowl/ 1yr old  party.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl

That Party sounds like fun


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

@IDareT'sHair 
We're hoping so lol. It would've been epic had the Patriots made it to the Superbowl. I also had to cancel the bouncy house because of Friday's winter storm. Hopefully the kids still have fun with the other activities.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

@IDareT'sHair 
Did you get anything from Bobeam yet?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *I also had to cancel the bouncy house because of Friday's winter storm. Hopefully the kids still have fun with the other activities.*



@curlyhersheygirl

I would love the Bouncy House 'more bounce to the ounce'



curlyhersheygirl said:


> *Did you get anything from Bobeam yet?*



@curlyhersheygirl

No, not yet.  I'm waiting on a response from her.  There is no place to put "Notes" on the order.  I'll take anything except that Coco-Mango one.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

@IDareT'sHair 
Me too lol. I always "test" it for safety lol.

Let me know when she restocks that scent. I'll get a few ( although I shouldn't)


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl 
I still have a few of the Unscented (original) BoBeam's and a couple of the Limited Edition ones, I think?  Good Stuff.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *Let me know when she restocks that scent. I'll get a few ( although I shouldn't)*



@curlyhersheygirl

I will.  And you're right....WE SHOULDN'T!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl

Imma 'bout to ask Hattache if they are having a VDay Sale


----------



## Beamodel

My 2 Bobeam conditioners shipped already! Ordered them this  morning


----------



## rileypak

*Used up*
Bobeam Revive DC (no backup of this version, will repurchase)


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Pfft.
After all that talmbout Kj Naturals I did, and they shady selves I ended up buying x2 DC'ers (couldn't resist that 60%)

BoBeam is checking their stock.


----------



## rileypak

My hair was so soft and fluffy tonight after I rinsed Bae out 
That shampoo is the best.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> *My hair was so soft and fluffy tonight after I rinsed Bae out
> That shampoo is the best.*



@rileypak

I love great Wash-Days!


----------



## rileypak

*Used up *
Kurlee Belle Thirsty Kurls Leave In (1 backup, restock during next sale)


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My Inashi should be here today.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Today I Got in the Mail:
x1 Liter Cathy Howse UBH
x1 Inashi (I couldn't remember what I ordered?)
x1 Jakeala Package @Beamodel @Froreal3 Thanks for the tip on the Banana Pudding!

*Will get this scent again with my next order*

Waiting On:
Kj Natuals
BoBeam


----------



## Beamodel

I'm delighted you like the banana pudding scent @IDareT'sHair 

FYI y'all. Bobeam's Coconut Crea scent is back in stock


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Beamodel

I sure do!

Imma get another x2 orders of Banana Pudding during her Sale.  Probably another Shea Amala  and another Sweet Honey Hair Thang (original)

Lemme email Curly about BoBeam. 

Thanks Beamodel!


----------



## Beamodel

There's only one left in stock @IDareT'sHair


----------



## Beamodel

@IDareT'sHair 

I be wanting to make a Jakeala purchase just for the banana pudding scent. Knowing I don't need a single item.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel said:


> *There's only one left in stock*


@Beamodel
Gurlllll.......You know Curly can't get down with x1 item.   She can't do nothin' with that. 

She'll hafta' wait on her to restock or convo her.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel said:


> *I be wanting to make a Jakeala purchase just for the banana pudding scent. Knowing I don't need a single item*.



@Beamodel

Imma reup on the Shea Amala Parfait and the Sweet Honey Hair Thang (in Banana Pudding)

Same thing I just got in the mail today.  Except for the Dope DC'er


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

@IDareT'sHair 
I was just coming on here to say I don't see the bobeam condish lol


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

OK I hope I got the right thing. I got 2 limited edition and 1 new formula in coconut cream


----------



## Aggie

This morning I bought 3 - 29oz bottles of Aussie Moist Conditioners from ebay for $4.99 each plus free shipping. I would have bought more at that price but the seller only had 3 left. I usually get only 2 of these from amazon for around $30


----------



## Beamodel

curlyhersheygirl said:


> OK I hope I got the right thing. I got 2 limited edition and 1 new formula in coconut cream



I'm glad you were able to get that last one.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl

Glad you got in (BoBeam) although this Sale will run a long time. 

I may be BAAAAACCCCKKKK


----------



## rileypak

Morning ladies!
My APB cart grew after checking the vendor thread. 
They just won't let me be chill 

Plus I just remembered I still gotta get some Bobeam...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

CLAUDIE'S VALENTINE'S DAY SALE  *30%*

February 14th & 15th Code = LOVE


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> Morning ladies!
> *My APB cart grew after checking the vendor thread.
> They just won't let me be chill *
> 
> Plus I just remembered I still gotta get some Bobeam...



@rileypak 

I have a Cart locked & loaded over there.  May wait tho' till MDay (still undecided?)  

I just have items I probably won't need/use until Spring.

Nah.,...No Chill Mode up in here!  We gotta always be on that game.


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> CLAUDIE'S VALENTINE'S DAY SALE  *30%*
> 
> February 14th & 15th Code = LOVE


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ended up buying:
B1G1 Free Pink Hibiscus DC'er (for Pre-Poo)


----------



## Brownie518

Hey, ladies. What's goin on? Long time no chat. I see ya'll still buyin, lol. Any new vendors ya'll feelin right now? I'm wayyy out of the loop right now. I'm using Claudie's, APB, CD, and KJ stuff right now.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518
Hey Gurl....Yeah you know we still holdin' it down.


----------



## Brownie518

@IDareT'sHair

I'm lookin for something to buy right now myself. I'll hold off on APB til the 12th and you know I'll get some Claudie's. Want something else, though.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518

I ended up getting some Honey Handmades.

The Pink Hibiscus DC'er (to use as a Pre-Poo)

Honey Handmades is Shay's joint.


----------



## Brownie518

Honey Handmades..I haven't gotten anything from them in a while. You only got the Pink Hibiscus?

@IDareT'sHair


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518

The Hibiscus are B1G1 Free.  I've been using her stuff strictly as Pre-Poo's.  They're cheap with Free Shipping and I figure, 'how bad can a pre-poo' be?

I used Tomato & Honey last weekend and it was nice (Pre-Poo)

Today I'm using the Knot Going Bananas today to Pre-Poo.  It is bit gritty, I need to go back and look at the ingredients.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I had a My Loux cart locked & loaded with some Bel Nouvo Avocado & Shea Milks. 

But I said I was holding off buying any Lotions/Milks until the M-Day Sales?  So, I abandoned that cart. (For now) 

25% & Free Shipping over $35.  Will rethink that.

My Claudie's, APB Cart's all have Lotions as well. 

So, I need to step back and re-evaluate.  If I do get lotions, it should only be from x1 place. 

That's a concession I am willing to make at this point.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My BoBeam DC'ers arrived today!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Finished Up:
x1 16.9 oz Alter Ego Garlic.  I have x1 16.9 oz back up.  My reup will be a Liter.


----------



## Beamodel

Bobeam arrived today. I'm living the scent of the coconut cream and the cocoa one. The Buttercream one is still my favorite scent though


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Beamodel
I haven't opened my package yet.


----------



## Beamodel

She included a facial soap sample too. It has a strong patchouli smell. I got worried that my DC's were gonna smell like it so I opened them. The hars aren't sealed with tape or anything so, it wasn't a biggie.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ended up getting;
x3 Sweet Honey Hair Thangs from Jakeala (Banana Pudding, Baked Cherries, Mango)

@curlyhersheygirl

I'm lovin' mixing these right now.

ETA: Made a 'Mock Ms. Jessies Cart'.  That Shipping


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

@IDareT'sHair 
 Isn't shipping Free there?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl 
Nah...

Shipping for x1 item was $10.91


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

@IDareT'sHair 
Wow that's high. I got free shipping last time. Maybe there's a minimum you must meet.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl

Mixing Jakeala is helping me finish up my Jasmine.  It's been Great!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *Wow that's high. I got free shipping last time. Maybe there's a minimum you must meet.*



We did get Free Shipping last time.

I made several different Carts and Shipping costs applied to all.

@curlyhersheygirl


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl 
What BoBeam did you end up getting?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl 
I'm still half-way tempted to get x3 Bel Nouvo Avocado & Shea Moisture Milks 25% & Free Shipping.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@rileypak

Did your SD's ever arrive?


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> What BoBeam did you end up getting?


@IDareT'sHair 
I got 2 limited editions and 1 new formula


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

@IDareT'sHair 
I had a cart there too. I may get them not sure.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl

Lemme open mine to see what's in there.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl 
Gurl.....that CTDG.....  Tis All


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl

Are Ya'll close to using up anything?  I'm close to using up several items.

Maybe Saturday (next Wash Day)  I did use up x1 of my AE Garlic's today.


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak
> 
> Did your SD's ever arrive?



Oh yeah...no it hasn't


----------



## rileypak

LRC had a price increase!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> *Oh yeah...no it hasn't *



@rileypak

You got about x7-x8 Jars didn't you?



rileypak said:


> *LRC had a price increase!!*



@rileypak

Lawd...I'll never get to try my Shake & Go!


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak
> 
> You got about x7-x8 Jars didn't you?
> 
> 
> 
> @rileypak
> 
> Lawd...I'll never get to try my Shake & Go!


No...I had 15 jars. 

Lawd it was a big price increase too!!!
$4 minimum on the shampoo with the highest being $22 on the DC!!!!! Now granted they increased the sizes on most stuff but heck naw not at those prices. They've effectively made sure I'll ONLY buy when there's a 30% or more discount like I have now.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> *No...I had 15 jars.*



@rileypak 

Now how you gone say something like this and then skip on to the next subject???


----------



## flyygirlll2

Ooh I see that ya'll  are already aware of the LRC sale. I wasn't sure so I tagged some of you ladies. Not sure if I will get anything. @IDareT'sHair Donna Marie hasn't posted any sale details yet... hope she doesn't post it at the last minute cause that's kind of annoying.


----------



## rileypak

@IDareT'sHair
Moving on just like this  

I didn't even mention that I HAVE to get a mini fridge now thanks to that order


----------



## rileypak

Think I'm going to grab some LRC and Mielle Organics (well Mielle depends on shipping)


----------



## flyygirlll2

@rileypak I received an email that Mielle Organics is having 30% off. Her shipping is high last time I checked. I might make a mock cart
How do you like the DC or any other products from her line?

ETA- Just saw that the info was posted in the sale thread.


----------



## rileypak

@flyygirlll2 
I've used the DC, leave in, and hair milk.
I love the old formula of Mielle's DC and leave in. The milk is fine, I just have other stuff I prefer more. 
They reformulated some time last year though and I haven't tried the new stuff yet since I still have a bit of the old formula.


----------



## BrownBetty

I have a apb and jakela cart ready. 

Anyone try the new dark and lovely line?


----------



## MileHighDiva

rileypak said:


> LRC had a price increase!!


Your man, Mr. LRC is really feeling himself, huh!

I justified the purchase by thinking of how much it's a 10 is per ounce.

I should've ordered, when he initially changed the size to 12 oz. It was $19.99. I only saved $2 compared to the pre price change and shipping price.

Now, my expectations have increased, regarding the shake & go.


----------



## rileypak

rileypak said:


> Think I'm going to grab some LRC and Mielle Organics (well Mielle depends on shipping)


Just decided Mielle is out (shipping wasn't bad for what I was going to order: 3 leave-ins, 3 DCs, and 1 edge control was $8.83).
I'll hold out for if Mane Choice has a sale. I want to try their new leave in and gel.


----------



## rileypak

@MileHighDiva
I know! Ughhhh I only grab the refills now but those went up $12 and I'm pretty sure the size didn't. 

I wish I could send you ladies samples of it. I know it's worth the price (with a discount for sure) but it's a big leap of faith (and in the pocketbook) for folks who haven't used it before. They're pretty much pricing themselves out of business at this rate 

All I can offer is Mane Objective's review that made me run out and buy it even though our hair textures/porosity/length are different & my own experience. I love it. It's now a problematic fav at its current price but dang it I love it.
(http://www.maneobjective.com/2014/07/lawrence-ray-concepts-shake-go-leave-in-review.html)

I'll suck it up and buy two refills during this current sale and pace myself when I use it.


----------



## MileHighDiva

@rileypak 
Gurl, if I like it, I'll have to re-up, during BF.

I found her review when I was hunting down the full ingredient list.  Are the ingredients on her site accurate?

How much is the shipping on two refills?


----------



## rileypak

MileHighDiva said:


> @rileypak
> Gurl, if I like it, I'll have to re-up, during BF.
> 
> I found her review when I was hunting down the full ingredient list.  Are the ingredients on her site accurate?
> 
> How much is the shipping on two refills?


As far as I remember, yes the ingredients are still the same.

Shipping is $15. They usually use the larger USPS flat rate medium priority box or the small or medium padded envelope (envelope is cheaper of course).


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@flyygirlll2
Thank You for keeping me posted on Donna Marie.  I really want summa' dat


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@BrownBetty 
Have not use/tried anything (lately) from Dark & Lovely.... 

Until I read your post, I didn't even know they were still around.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@flyygirlll2 

You know for a minute, I was going in HARD on Mielle Organics.  The DC'er, the Cowash Conditioner and the Oils.

I let them go once Shipping rates started creeping.  I did not know/realize they had a reformulation until I read @rileypak 's post.


----------



## flyygirlll2

@IDareT'sHair Yeah I'm still looking out for that Donna Marie sale lol. Girl, I went to the Mielle Organics website and did a mock cart... Shipping was $8 for just one product ( DC) 

I exited out of that after seeing the shipping. All these reformulations are killing my spirit
I also went on MyLoux. Is the 25% already reflected in the price on there... maybe it's just me cause I'm tired, but it doesn't feel like it


----------



## BrownBetty

IDareT'sHair said:


> @BrownBetty
> Have not use/tried anything (lately) from Dark & Lovely....
> 
> Until I read your post, I didn't even know they were still around.



Girl me either.  I saw some stuff on youtube, I was like "wait they still around?"

I saw some stuff in target tonight, had the nerve to be $9 - $10.


----------



## BrownBetty

flyygirlll2 said:


> @IDareT'sHair Yeah I'm still looking out for that Donna Marie sale lol. Girl, I went to the Mielle Organics website and did a mock cart... Shipping was $8 for just one product ( DC)
> 
> I exited out of that after seeing the shipping. All these reformulations are killing my spirit
> I also went on MyLoux. Is the 25% already reflected in the price on there... maybe it's just me cause I'm tired, but it doesn't feel like it



I made a mock cart there also.  You will see the 25% off when you look at your cart.


----------



## BrownBetty

rileypak said:


> @MileHighDiva
> I know! Ughhhh I only grab the refills now but those went up $12 and I'm pretty sure the size didn't.
> 
> I wish I could send you ladies samples of it. I know it's worth the price (with a discount for sure) but it's a big leap of faith (and in the pocketbook) for folks who haven't used it before. They're pretty much pricing themselves out of business at this rate
> 
> All I can offer is Mane Objective's review that made me run out and buy it even though our hair textures/porosity/length are different & my own experience. I love it. It's now a problematic fav at its current price but dang it I love it.
> (http://www.maneobjective.com/2014/07/lawrence-ray-concepts-shake-go-leave-in-review.html)
> 
> I'll suck it up and buy two refills during this current sale and pace myself when I use it.



I keep looking at the prices trying to convince myself to try it, I am still thinking about it.


----------



## BrownBetty

Shescentit - 20% off sale 2/12 - 2/15

Code: LOVELOVE


----------



## BrownBetty

APB White chocolate DC
What kind of sorcery is this!? I clarified w/o detangling, I know bad but I am tired.  I slapped the DC on and the tangles were melting.  I am letting it sit now but this is already a winner.  I need backups and it isn't available, ugggh.


----------



## BrownBetty

BrownBetty said:


> APB White chocolate DC
> What kind of sorcery is this!? I clarified w/o detangling, I know bad but I am tired.  I slapped the DC on and the tangles were melting.  I am letting it sit now but this is already a winner.  I need backups and it isn't available, ugggh.



My detangling was a breeze!
I used QM CTDG, APB hair cream, sealed with SM intensive oil.

My hair is so soft and fluffy! Air drying in twists.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

flyygirlll2 said:


> *Yeah I'm still looking out for that Donna Marie sale lol.* Girl, I went to the Mielle Organics website and did a mock cart... *Shipping was $8 for just one product ( DC)* *Ialso went on MyLoux. Is the 25% already reflected in the price on there... maybe it's just me cause I'm tired, but it doesn't feel like it*



@flyygirlll2

Good Looking Out!  Thanks.  Gotta get a couple more of those Super Buttercremes.

I had to let Mielle & BlueRoze Beauty go because of their Shipping.  They need to learn two USPS terms called 'Flat Rate' and Padded Envelopes with the quickness.

@BrownBetty is right you have to get practically all the way to the end to see the 25% reflected in MyLoux.



BrownBetty said:


> *I made a mock cart there also.  You will see the 25% off when you look at your cart.*



This!


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

@IDareT'sHair 
We're being really naughty we have many things opened so I'm not sure what we will use up soon.


----------



## rileypak

Morning ladies!
Welp I grabbed some APB. My beloved cleansing whipped creme was back in stock so I stocked up on a few jars. It's the only product I co-cleanse with (when I actually co-cleanse) and can use without a DC or rinse out after. Just cleanse, rinse, and move on to leave-ins.

LRC is probably still on the list since Mane Choice seems like they playing. Free shipping but no discount. Gotta do some calculating and see if it's worth it.

And if anyone knows of some mini fridge sales, msg ya girl


----------



## flyygirlll2

@rileypak I want some Mane Choice but just free shipping and no discount is playing with my emotions though


----------



## rileypak

flyygirlll2 said:


> @rileypak I want some Mane Choice but just free shipping and no discount is playing with my emotions though


If I could remember what the shipping usually is then it might be a deal since it could technically be the same amount either way with the 20% or 25% off + shipping they would normally offer


----------



## BrownBetty

APB - Folks like any other conditioner aside from the white chocolate?  It isn't in stock and I wasn't impressed with the blueberry one.  Any suggestions?


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

@BrownBetty 
I love the bamboo and algae and the pumpkin DC's.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl

These Sales aren't 'that great'.  I'm half-way tempted to just get the LRC Shake & Go.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

@IDareT'sHair 
I think I'm done. Nothing else is tempting.

I passed on LRC because I still have the liter.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl

You and the Kurl-Kidz will absolutely love that Bel Nouvo Avocado & Shea Healthy Hair Milk.

It is perfect on so many levels.

Not sure what's going on with Siamese Twist and that 5%

ETA:  I got my LRC Shake & Go

Shake it Don't Break It.  Somebody Might Come Back & Take It.


----------



## rileypak

Well I'm done with product purchases for the weekend.

Just gotta get a mini fridge which is a must now


----------



## flyygirlll2

I've been doing a lot of   for some of the sales I'm seeing. I might get something from APB, I haven't ordered in a very long time. 
@IDareT'sHair still waiting on Donna Marie to come through with some info.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> *Just gotta get a mini fridge which is a must now*



@rileypak

Pffft.  Shole is a total Necessity.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@flyygirlll2

Imma email them again like a complete Stalker


----------



## flyygirlll2

@IDareT'sHair Lol she sure is taking her time to post details. I really want to try QB CDTG but there's no sale and that Dudley's  DRC I bought was already expensive.

ETA- Actually on second thought, I have tried the QB CDTG but it was a small sample. I want a bigger jar


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@flyygirlll2

Gurl....You getting ME Confused. .... 

Donna Marie has Super Buttercreme and Qhemet Biologics has Coco Tree Detangling Ghee.

ETA:  I sent DM a 'friendly' reminder.....


----------



## rileypak

My Silk Dreams haul is shipping soon!!!

The fridge must be here before it arrives


----------



## flyygirlll2

@IDareT'sHair I'm a mess  I actually meant the Coco Tree Detangling Ghee


----------



## MileHighDiva

I just got a tracking # from LRC.


----------



## BrownBetty

So I'm going to get APB and Jakela.  I will order bel nuovo from my loux.  I have a lot of butters, I need something that my hair likes in this cold.  APB hair cream seems to work.  I will try the bel nuovo.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> 
> You and the Kurl-Kidz will absolutely love that Bel Nouvo Avocado & Shea Healthy Hair Milk.
> 
> It is perfect on so many levels.
> 
> Not sure what's going on with Siamese Twist and that 5%
> 
> ETA:  I got my LRC Shake & Go
> 
> Shake it Don't Break It.  Somebody Might Come Back & Take It.


@IDareT'sHair 
I'm glad you got the shake and go, I hope you like it as much as we do.

I saw that none existent "sale" siamese twist is having. She's a mess


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl

Hey Curl-Gurl!

Got Shipping Info from Lawrence Ray Concepts and also Honey Handmades


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *I saw that none existent "sale" siamese twist is having. She's a mess*



@curlyhersheygirl

I thought *5%* hmm? is this some kind of a Joke?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl

I just picked up some HTN.  I 'may' get Claudie and then be done. 

You getting anything else?


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> 
> I thought *5%* hmm? is this some kind of a Joke?


@IDareT'sHair 
A joke more like an insult


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> 
> I just picked up some HTN.  I 'may' get Claudie and then be done.
> 
> You getting anything else?


@IDareT'sHair 
Is HTN having a sale?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *Is HTN having a sale?*



@curlyhersheygirl
20% = LOVE


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> 20% = LOVE


@IDareT'sHair 
I just got x2 12oz growth lotions

I wanted something from beemine but it's sold out


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *I just got x2 12oz growth lotions
> 
> I wanted something from beemine but it's sold out*



@curlyhersheygirl

I'm glad I have another 12oz back-up.  So when I open it, I won't feel so bad.  I've been holding on to it for a while.

I wouldn't mind having another 16oz back up of BM DC'er.  But it can wait.



curlyhersheygirl said:


> *A joke more like an insult*



@curlyhersheygirl

I wanted to Beweave it was a Typo.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Reupped on :
MHC's Honey Hair Mask (x3)


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Thought maybe I'd get a package (or two) today, but nothing has came through.

I did make a little CM purchase.

May hafta' skip Claudie until M-Day.  Still deciding.

Haven't heard back from Donna Marie.


----------



## flyygirlll2

@IDareT'sHair Donna Marie has just been posting tutorials and ect on social media... Nothing about a sale.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@flyygirlll2

I guess I should just go ahead and write them off, even though they responded and said they would definitely be having a Sale and Check Social Media.

ETA:  I've already spent more than I wanted to.  (But I'd make an exception for x2 Jars of Super Buttercreme)

Maybe I can catch 'em M-Day.

I just came out of ST'icals looking around (knowing full-well I don't want any of it)


----------



## rileypak

Purchased some combs from Eternally In Amber off Etsy.

I like the Conair Double Wavy Comb (Ouidad Double Detangler knock off) too. Used it to detangle before I rinsed yesterday. 
Used the Felicia Leatherwood Detangling Brush last wash day. I wish it was a little more flexible but it's not bad either. 
I think I might prefer the double wavy comb over the brush but I'll try them both next wash day when I detangle.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> *Used the Felicia Leatherwood Detangling Brush last wash day. I wish it was a little more flexible but it's not bad either. *


@rileypak
I thought/said the same thing. 

And you're right, it's not bad.  But I wish it had more give.


----------



## rileypak

Got a shipping notice from The Mane Choice


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@flyygirlll2

Heard back from Donna Marie. 

They said Sales info will be posted on Social Media today (Sunday).  Please let me know if you see anything today.

Thank You Sis.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My Entwine came yesterday.  Hmph. Those are some small 9oz Bottles.


----------



## flyygirlll2

@IDareT'sHair I just checked and the sale is 20% off with code LOVE20

It expires at 11:59 tonight


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@flyygirlll2

Thank you so much Ms. Flyy


----------



## Aggie

My ceramide oils are here finally and @IDareT'sHair, I smelled the wheat germ oil and honestly it's not as bad as I was imagining it would be. I can actaully stomach it. I'll still add some essential oil to it whenever I decide to use it however. I still like my hair to smell really good.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Aggie

Have you smelled Neem?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Waiting on:
Jakeala
Donna Marie
Honey Handmades
Lawrence Ray Concepts
Curlmart

*seems like I'm missing something?*

Oh yeah.....Hydratherma Naturals


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> *Used the Conair Double Wavy Comb (Ouidad Double Detangler knock off) too. Used it to detangle before I rinsed yesterday.  I think I might prefer the double wavy comb over the brush* but I'll try them both next wash day when I detangle.



@rileypak

I ended up getting one of these foolin' with You!  

*For Research Purposes* to compare with my Denman D24 Double Row Detangling Comb.


----------



## MileHighDiva

@rileypak @IDareT'sHair 

Is the Double Wavy seamless?  Or, did you have file/modify it?  I'm too lazy for filing


----------



## rileypak

MileHighDiva said:


> @rileypak @IDareT'sHair
> 
> Is the Double Wavy seamless?  Or, did you have file/modify it?  I'm too lazy for filing


It's not seamless but it wasn't terrible. I kinda just ran my fingernails over parts that worried me (wasn't many on mine) and kept it moving.
I'm too lazy to file right now and I really wanted to use the comb (I blame relaxed hair health's blog for this)


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak
> 
> I ended up getting one of these foolin' with You!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@rileypak
Will see how it compares to the FL Detangling Brush too.


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> 
> Have you smelled Neem?


Actually no @IDareT'sHair, because I never bought it. I don't think I want that one. Well not yet anyawy


----------



## BrownBetty

APB hair milk (capaouco) and the hair creme are keeping my hair hydrated.  I am excited.  First time I didn't go to bed with soft hair and wake up with a dry birds nest.


----------



## BrownBetty

Sooo after it is all said and down

APB
Jakela
Curl mart

sigh... I need to reup on kinky curly gel while is is 20% at target but mine doesn't have it in stock.  After that I am done for a while.  I need to organize my stash.  Some products are better suited for spring summer and they need to be put up.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@BrownBetty

Agreed.  Those APB Milks/Lotions are N-I-C-E! 

They were a Life Saver for my Hair last Summer.  Will pick up those M-Day.


----------



## BrownBetty

IDareT'sHair said:


> @BrownBetty
> 
> Agreed.  Those APB Milks/Lotions are N-I-C-E!
> 
> They were a Life Saver for my Hair last Summer.  Will pick up those M-Day.



I tried the hair creme alone and that wasn't it. Together they are good.


----------



## Shay72

@IDareT'sHair 
What is your aloe vera gel or is aloe vera juice recipe for detangling? Thanks!


----------



## rileypak

Received a shipping notice from Eternally In Amber and ordered my fridge.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72 said:


> *What is your aloe vera gel or is aloe vera juice recipe for detangling? Thanks!*



@Shay72

Hi Shay!

No recipe.  I was using the Juice as a Rinse.  1/3 Cup to Water.  As a Pre-Poo Rinse.

I finished my 1st 32oz bottle and decided to pull my 2nd bottle out in the Spring/Summer.


----------



## Shay72

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Shay72
> 
> Hi Shay!
> 
> No recipe.  I was using the Juice as a Rinse.  1/3 Cup to Water.  As a Pre-Poo Rinse.
> 
> I finished my 1st 32oz bottle and decided to pull my 2nd bottle out in the Spring/Summer.


Thanks! I've seen some recipes I might try so I'll report back if I do.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Shay72

Please go to Oils, Grease Pomades Thread.

btw: I've been on Honey Handmades hard.  Been tearing up the B1G1 Free & Free Shipping (using them as Pre-Poos)


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@rileypak

My LRC is here in the City.  I should get it tomorrow already!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

After that huge disappointment with the purchase(s) of Kj Naturals 'Not So' Tingly Tingle Oil, I decided from now on to make my own.

So, I bought some EO's:
Peppermint
Rosemary
Eucalyptus
Tea Tree
Spearmint

Will see how this works.  I have some Cinnamon Oil as well, so I may use some of that in there too.

Will use either Rice Bran or EVOO as a Base.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@MileHighDiva

Yeah, I ain't foolin' with her no more.  I'll make my own durn Tingly Oil. 

I was not pleased with her answer, or the fact that she promised to reimburse me for that excess shipping, and then turned around and said, she decided to mail them separately.

So not cool.


----------



## MileHighDiva

@IDareT'sHair

I'm still trying to get my head around her getting "fresh" about it. 

She should have just replaced that oil for you.  Loyal customer buying Tingly Oil every durn week.  In addition, to advertising it to the whole world, in different threads.

Now, a non-mixtress is buying EO's and stuff.  Just a shame!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

MileHighDiva said:


> I'm still trying to get my head around her getting "fresh" about it. She should have just replaced that oil for you. * Loyal customer buying Tingly Oil every durn week. * In addition, to advertising it to the whole world, in different threads. *Now, a non-mixtress is buying EO's and stuff.  Just a shame!*


@MileHighDiva

Your are right!  I was buyin' that durn stuff errrweek. 

So, why she hafta' go & take the Tingle away? 

I even start putting in the "Buyers Notes" to add Extra Tingle and got Zero.

And then give me some song & dance about 5 different Peppermint Oils in there? 

Yep, I've taken matters into my own hands and will start crafting my own.

#ANGTFD


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

MileHighDiva said:


> @IDareT'sHair
> 
> I'm still trying to get my head around her getting "fresh" about it.
> 
> She should have just replaced that oil for you.  *Loyal customer buying Tingly Oil every durn week.*  In addition, to advertising it to the whole world, in different threads.
> 
> Now, a non-mixtress is buying EO's and stuff.  Just a shame!


@MileHighDiva  & @IDareT'sHair 
That is what made me mad at that whole situation. Some folks just don't know how to do business. When you have such a loyal customer, you should be ensuring that they are happy. The request made was not an unreasonable one. Anyway she lost a whole lot more than those few $$


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

@IDareT'sHair 
I got my bobeam order on Saturday and something is being delivered today but I don'y know what lol


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *I got my bobeam order on Saturday and something is being delivered today but I don'y know what lol*



@curlyhersheygirl

My Lawrence Ray Concept "Shake & Go" came today.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *I got my bobeam order on Saturday* and something is being delivered today but I don'y know what lol



@curlyhersheygirl

I finally opened my BoBeam  

I got x1 Buttercreme and x1 Coconut Crème (I asked her to send me whatever, as long as it wasn't Mango).


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My Curlmart Shipped = x3 MHC Honey Mask


----------



## rileypak

Picked up my LRC, The Mane Choice, and Silk Dreams packages today


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> *Picked up my LRC,* The Mane Choice, and Silk Dreams packages today



@rileypak
I'm excited!

Not sure when I'll use it tho'?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I should use up some things tomorrow. 

I know I'm almost done with several things and that's always a good thing.


----------



## rileypak

Whew I really did haul this time with Silk Dreams. I shouldn't need DCs for a while (probably won't stop me from buying at least some Bobeam anyway). Now to wait for the fridge to come...

The Mane Choice leave in smell- It's not bad (definitely not citrus). Almost mild minty vanilla. Maybe it's the tea tree oil that's giving it the "minty" smell. Not bad though. 
The Crystal Orchid Gel smells kinda chemical-y, almost like a shampoo. It's familiar to me but I can't think of the product right now. It reminds me of the Kenra Texturizing Taffy as far as texture. It's very loose.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@rileypak

I was just about to ask you when the Fridge was arriving?

I was thinking about Buying a little something myself.  Maybe I'll do a quick BoBeam or Jakeala Purchase.


----------



## rileypak

@IDareT'sHair
Supposed to be here Thursday. My plan is to put all the 2016 purchases [so far] in the mini fridge and try to focus on the older stuff in the main fridge.

And I will be grabbing some Bobeam before the Coco Creme LE is gone


----------



## MileHighDiva

@rileypak
Thank you for the MC LI and gel fragrance assessment/review!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@rileypak

Mine filled up so quickly and I bought one of the larger ones. 

I put a bunch of my 16oz Jars in that Fridge and on the side compartments I slid a bunch of those Flat Jars like BoBeam, b.a.s.k. Bel Nouvo in there.

But I still have a boatload of stuff in my 'real' Fridge.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Got my Ship Notice from Hydratherma Naturals @curlyhersheygirl


----------



## BrownBetty

I may pickup some bobeam cons.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

BrownBetty said:


> *I may pickup some bobeam cons.*



@BrownBetty
You Shole should!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My x2 boxes of PhytoSpecific Cap Energy Vitamins from Sleekhair came yesterday. 

Imma pick up x2 more boxes for 2016.


----------



## Ltown

IDareT'sHair said:


> After that huge disappointment with the purchase(s) of Kj Naturals 'Not So' Tingly Tingle Oil, I decided from now on to make my own.
> 
> So, I bought some EO's:
> Peppermint
> Rosemary
> Eucalyptus
> Tea Tree
> Spearmint
> 
> Will see how this works.  I have some Cinnamon Oil as well, so I may use some of that in there too.
> 
> Will use either Rice Bran or EVOO as a Base.


@IDareT'sHair , omg you diy! awesome. i'm lazy don't make much although i need to make my own green butter, hv is expensive without sale which they haven't in a while.


----------



## BrownBetty

I bought alikay naturals dc and the curl cream, sigh.

I need brick and mortar products.


----------



## Beamodel

BrownBetty said:


> I bought alikay naturals dc and the curl cream, sigh.
> 
> I need brick and mortar products.



I have that Alikay DC. It was ok. It did a decent job. I'm giving it away to my cousin though. I didn't like the smell at all. Too herbal and lemongrass.


----------



## BrownBetty

Beamodel said:


> I have that Alikay DC. It was ok. It did a decent job. I'm giving it away to my cousin though. I didn't like the smell at all. Too herbal and lemongrass.



I will report back


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> Got my Ship Notice from Hydratherma Naturals @curlyhersheygirl


@IDareT'sHair  I received mine too.
My loux order arrived yesterday.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

BrownBetty said:


> *I bought alikay naturals dc and the curl cream, sigh.  I need brick and mortar products*.



@BrownBetty

You should be able to find this at Target?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> I received mine too.
> *My loux order arrived yesterday.*



@curlyhersheygirl

Great News....Um...did you try out a little of that Bel Nouvo Avocado & Shea? 

Lawd I lurves that stuff.

I got my EO's today.  What a waste.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Used up:
x1 16oz Renpure Coconut Cowash Cleansing Crème (I have x1 back up)


----------



## BrownBetty

IDareT'sHair said:


> @BrownBetty
> 
> You should be able to find this at Target?


Yes got it at target.  Trying it out for research, lol.


----------



## BrownBetty

IDareT'sHair said:


> Used up:
> x1 16oz Renpure Coconut Cowash Cleansing Crème (I have x1 back up)


I need to try this.  Still in my stash.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

BrownBetty said:


> *Yes got it at target.  Trying it out for research, lol.*



@BrownBetty
I liked it. 

The scent is 'unusual' but not enough to make me want to trash it.  I also had their Knots Be Gone Detangler which I also liked.  Interested in the Cleansing Conditioner but not that 8oz.



BrownBetty said:


> *I need to try this.  Still in my stash.*



@BrownBetty

Here you still have yours and I blew through mine. 

I have x1 Coconut left and found x2 Pomegranate.  It's cheap it's 16oz's, and it gets the job done so I couldn't resist.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> 
> Great News....Um...did you try out a little of that Bel Nouvo Avocado & Shea?
> 
> Lawd I lurves that stuff.
> 
> I got my EO's today.  What a waste.


@IDareT'sHair 
No not yet. It looks really creamy so I'm hoping it works for everyone.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *No not yet. It looks really creamy so I'm hoping it works for everyone.*



@curlyhersheygirl 
It's very nice.  I can't wait to get some feedback and product reviews from the Kurl-Kidz.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl

It's good to have a House-Full of PJ's that way you get a variety of product reviews.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Shay72 
Honey Handmade's B1 G1 Free w/Free Shipping has been right on time getting me together with some 'inexpensive' Pre-Poo Treatments.


----------



## BrownBetty

IDareT'sHair said:


> @BrownBetty
> I liked it.
> 
> The scent is 'unusual' but not enough to make me want to trash it.  I also had their Knots Be Gone Detangler which I also liked.  Interested in the Cleansing Conditioner but not that 8oz.
> 
> 
> 
> @BrownBetty
> 
> Here you still have yours and I blew through mine.
> 
> I have x1 Coconut left and found x2 Pomegranate.  It's cheap it's 16oz's, and it gets the job done so I couldn't resist.



I've been alternating between eden cowash and tgin poo.  I will try it next.  I hope it works.  I like cheap. 

I love alikay leave in smells good and the boy loves it, sniffs my hair all the time.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

BrownBetty said:


> *I love alikay leave in smells good and the boy loves it, sniffs my hair all the time.*



@BrownBetty

Well...that's Great!  Hopefully, it agrees with your Hair.


----------



## Shay72

Welp bout to open my last jar of Sunshine...sigh. 

I forgot I have some Jasmine's lip balm. Been using it the last few days. 

Oldies but goodies.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72 said:


> *I forgot I have some Jasmine's lip balm. Been using it the last few days.  Oldies but goodies.*



@Shay72

I've been rotating a Jasmine Avocado & Silk and a jar of Jasmine's Hibiscus DC'ers.


----------



## Aggie

I finally used up one of two jars of my SM Superfruit 10 in 1 mask this morning for a cowash. I really like it but for now I have too many other conditioners and treatments to use up before replenishing anything. I'll use up the other one in my stash soon.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

The BoBeam Limited Edition DC'er I confiscated last night already shipped

Waiting on:
Jakeala
Curlmart (shipping notice)
BoBeam (shipping notice)
Donna Marie (shipping notice)
Hydratherma Naturals (shipping notice)

Kj Naturals (from a while ago - Kj's taking longer & longer to ship, tempted to cancel this purchase (x2 Neapolitan DC'ers)


----------



## BrownBetty

Curl mart shipped

Waiting on
APB
Jakeala

I need to wash my hair but the thought is exhausting.


----------



## rileypak

Morning ladies!
The fridge is out for delivery. My first EIA package should arrive tomorrow.

Now I just need Bobeam to restock the Coco Creme, the Buttercream new formula, and the Lemongrass DCs again so I can make one last purchase for a while.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My HTN Growth Lotion came today!  YAY!

My Kj Naturals Shipped. 

This will probably be my last purchase from this particular vendor.

Will see if how much I like the Neapolitan DC'er


----------



## blackviolet

My HTN shipped.....yeeeessss, 1st time trying, hope I like it. My Knot Going Bananas came , it's very nice. What I'm really enthusiastic about though is Olaplex.Whoa the bottle is small for  $30.00! my hair was in such terrible shape that after cutting about 3'', it needed still needed serious rehab.

I had the professional treatment done and it made my hair feel  like silk ya'll!! I've used it the #3  twice  since and have absolutely NO breakage,  no shedding, &  splits are nearly invisible.

I also purchased SAA & Vegetal Keratin, added these to my DIY conditioner mix & raised it to a whole new level; velvety feeling, smooth & glossy tresses.

BoBeamCocoa came and will be a staple, I love the smell & the results are moisture laden, deeply conditioned detangled hair.


----------



## BrownBetty

My DC stash is pitiful.  I am glad I ordered more from Apb.  I need her to bring that white chocolate DC back.


----------



## Prettymetty

I used the last of my Garner Sleek and shine cream, so I bought a bottle of Loreal Extraordinary oil cream.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Got some 'thangs' today!
Honey Handmades (x2 Pink Hibiscus DC'ers) - will use as a Pre-Rx
Curl Mart (x3 MHC Honey Hair Masks)
Vitamins (Nu-Hair to use as a 30 day replacement)

*that detangling comb from Target @rileypak  my....that's an interesting contraption.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

blackviolet said:


> My HTN shipped.....yeeeessss, 1st time trying, hope I like it. My Knot Going Bananas came , it's very nice. What I'm really enthusiastic about though is Olaplex.Whoa the bottle is small for  $30.00! my hair was in such terrible shape that after cutting about 3'', it needed still needed serious rehab.
> 
> I had the professional treatment done and it made my hair feel  like silk ya'll!! I've used it the #3  twice  since and have absolutely NO breakage,  no shedding, &  splits are nearly invisible.
> 
> I also purchased SAA & Vegetal Keratin, added these to my DIY conditioner mix & raised it to a whole new level; velvety feeling, smooth & glossy tresses.
> 
> BoBeamCocoa came and will be a staple, I love the smell & the results are moisture laden, deeply conditioned detangled hair.



@blackviolet 

 Enjoyed your Post!


----------



## Beamodel

Hey my beauties...

I will be using my Bobeam tonight. The cocoa condish (with aloe). I hope my hair responds to it well.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel said:


> *Hey my beauties...I will be using my Bobeam tonight. The cocoa condish (with aloe). I hope my hair responds to it well.*



@Beamodel 
I hope it works well for you Sis.


----------



## Beamodel

Thanks hunni. I will report back how my hair reacted to it. 

I'm gonna use my caramel treatment from mission condition too


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Beamodel

Both Products are very Nice.


----------



## BrownBetty

BrownBetty said:


> I bought alikay naturals dc and the curl cream, sigh.
> 
> I need brick and mortar products.



I returned it. Used my cartwheel coupon to but camille rose instead.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

BrownBetty said:


> *I returned it. Used my cartwheel coupon to but camille rose instead.*



@BrownBetty

It was good you could return it.


----------



## Shay72

I finally decided to figure out my hair's porosity. It is low. That hair did not make one move in that water . I'm guessing that's the issue with JBCO but I should know better because I have really fine hair too. I plan to stick with almond oil and I plan to buy sunflower oil to get ceramides back in my routine. Also it takes my hair forever to get wet then hours to dry. Makes sense.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Shay72 
Yep.  Haircare is definitely a Science.  It's always nice to finally figure out some stuff.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@blackviolet

How are you using "Knot Going Bananas"?  Did you get any of the Pink Hibiscus when it was B1G1 Free?

I decided to use her stuff strictly as a Pre-Poo.  I really like the Honey & Tomato one for that purpose as well.


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> *that detangling comb from Target @rileypak  my....that's an interesting contraption.


It is! I like it a lot though


----------



## Shay72

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Shay72
> Yep.  Haircare is definitely a Science.  It's always nice to finally figure out some stuff.


Exactly . My hair does love protein though. I think they say low porosity folks are protein sensitive. Not Shay Shay.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I cut my bottles of 'Knot Going Bananas' and put it into a Jar. 

Ain't nobody tryna' get Carpal Tunnel tryna' get that out of that bottle.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My Donna Marie and my BoBeam might come today.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

@IDareT'sHair 
I came home to a few packages. I got my HTN order which was the only hair related item. I still have a few other orders out there but I have to check what.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl

My BoBeam and my Donna Marie is out for delivery!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72 said:


> *I think they say low porosity folks are protein sensitive. Not Shay Shay.*



@Shay72 

*Cackles at Shay Shay*


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl
Clawd.....the spurrrrrt done crept into these fangas.......

Will try to resist.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> Clawd.....the spurrrrrt done crept into these fangas.......
> 
> Will try to resist.


@IDareT'sHair 
I mostly got clothes and stuff for the kids during various President Day sales; not much hair stuff.


----------



## MileHighDiva

@IDareT'sHair, did you notice that Honey Handmade has Tingle Oil?


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

@IDareT'sHair 
FYI Sally's carries oyin now


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl 
When are you doing your Hurr?  And what are you using?


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

MileHighDiva said:


> @IDareT'sHair, did you notice that Honey Handmade has Tingle Oil?


@MileHighDiva 
That's worth looking into


----------



## IDareT'sHair

MileHighDiva said:


> *did you notice that Honey Handmade has Tingle Oil?*



@MileHighDiva

Yep.  And so does IDareT'sHair
Gurl....I done bought these EO's nah, so it's on like Popcorn




curlyhersheygirl said:


> *FYI Sally's carries oyin now*



@curlyhersheygirl

Yup.  I saw that in that thread.  I need to look for that Fivedolla coupon that came with my last Sally order.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> When are you doing your Hurr?  And what are you using?


@IDareT'sHair 
I'm doing it now. 
I cowashed with SSI blueberry cowash and I'm under the dryer with Jakeal's sweet thang and bit of SM yucca & plantain


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl

I still don't want 2016 to end up like 2015.  I started BF and Hauled the entire year the whole year was one entire haul-fest. 

I got to do better.

I would like to make it to M-Day, but I'm only foolin' myself.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *I'm doing it now*.
> I cowashed with SSI blueberry cowash and I'm under the dryer with Jakeal's sweet thang and bit of SM yucca & plantain



@curlyhersheygirl
I'm doing mine too. 
I am under the dryer with Cathy Howse.  Getting ready to Steam


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> 
> I still don't want 2016 to end up like 2015.  I started BF and Hauled the entire year the whole year was one entire haul-fest.
> 
> I got to do better.
> 
> I would like to make it to M-Day, but I'm only foolin' myself.


@IDareT'sHair 
You can do it sis. MDay is just around the corner. 
I'm trying really hard to do better this year myself. These kids don't make it easy though lol


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *I'm trying really hard to do better this year myself. These kids don't make it easy though lol*



@curlyhersheygirl

Them Kurl-Kidz are PJ's and Product Reviewers. 

I get a lot of great tips from them.

They know all the Good Stuff!


----------



## BrownBetty

curlyhersheygirl said:


> @IDareT'sHair
> FYI Sally's carries oyin now



And that mielle organics

Not in my area though, smh


----------



## IDareT'sHair

BrownBetty said:


> *And that mielle organics
> Not in my area though, smh*



@BrownBetty
When I do decide to  do Sally, I'll place an on-line Order.


----------



## rileypak

*Used up*
LRC Mega Body Leave In Conditioner (x1 backup, not sure if will repurchase because of the price hike)

*Tossed*
BRB Manuka Honey Conditioner (old formula) - my natural hair was not feeling this at all; as I was rinsing it out, my hair laughed and said 'naw momma gotta do better'


----------



## rileypak

Morning ladies!

The fridge arrived and is sitting in the dining room. Whenever I get some energy this weekend, I'll get it out the box and plugged up.

My first package of combs should be delivered today.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> *Tossed*
> *BRB Manuka Honey Conditioner (old formula) - my natural hair was not feeling this at all; as I was rinsing it out, my hair laughed and said 'naw momma gotta do better'*



@rileypak
.....I should pull this out soon and try it.

@rileypak


rileypak said:


> Morning ladies!
> The fridge arrived and is sitting in the dining room. Whenever I get some energy this weekend, I'll get it out the box and plugged up. *My first package of combs should be delivered today.*



@rileypak

Um...Speaking of Combs...I really like the Double Wavy Detangler.  I didn't lose as much hair as I did with the FL Brush.

I just ordered a back-up.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Did not see Oyin or Mielle on the Sally website yet.


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> Um...Speaking of Combs...I really like the Double Wavy Detangler.  I didn't lose as much hair as I did with the FL Brush.
> 
> I just ordered a back-up.



Yeah I like it a lot 

I didn't even use the FL Brush this past wash


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> Yeah I like it a lot
> *I didn't even use the FL Brush this past wash*



@rileypak
Nah......me either.


----------



## MileHighDiva

rileypak said:


> Yeah I like it a lot
> 
> I didn't even use the FL Brush this past wash





IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak
> Nah......me either.


Sounds like I need to run over to Tar-Jay Boutique, before I cleanse again.  Now, I need this darn comb!


----------



## rileypak

MileHighDiva said:


> Sounds like I need to run over to Tar-Jay Boutique, before I cleanse again.  Now, I need this darn comb!




I lost a lot less hair too during the three sessions I used it.


----------



## BrownBetty

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak
> .....I should pull this out soon and try it.
> 
> @rileypak
> 
> 
> @rileypak
> 
> Um...Speaking of Combs...I really like the Double Wavy Detangler.  I didn't lose as much hair as I did with the FL Brush.
> 
> I just ordered a back-up.



What are these combs u speak of?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@BrownBetty

It's the Conair Double Row Wavy Detangling Comb


----------



## BrownBetty

IDareT'sHair said:


> @BrownBetty
> 
> It's the Conair Double Row Wavy Detangling Comb



Just bought it!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

BrownBetty said:


> Just bought it!



@BrownBetty

Good Purchase!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Still waiting on:
Jakeala
Kj Naturals
Target
*I think that's it?

Wonder how I am going to get through with Package Withdraw until M-Day?


----------



## Shay72

Welp for the first time in a long time I attempted to bun my hair. I haven't tried in so long bc since being natural it's only caused headaches. I'm happy to report that is no longer an issue. I will start wet bunning again. For me that doesn't necessarily mean cowashing daily. I cowash 1x-2x/week but I wet my hair daily so this will work. Or if I'm lazy and don't wet my hair in the shower I can "wet" it with a spray bottle of water or just with my liquid leave in.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Shay72

What are you using to Secure your Bun?  And are you using a Scarf?


----------



## Shay72

@IDareT'sHair 
I just use a black hair tie. I don't pull it all the way through the second time and that makes a perfect bun for me. You know I don't do nothing complicated. Yes, I lay my hair down with a scarf. I just keep it on until I'm ready to walk out the door.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Shay72

Are you using any kind of Leave-In or Pomade or Gel? 

Or just freshly cowashed hair?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72 said:


> *You know I don't do nothing complicated.*



@Shay72

Um....Yassssssss


----------



## Shay72

Freshly cowashed hair or just wet hair but if my hair was being special (meaning I checked under the scarf and my hair wasn't cooperating) I would use aloe vera gelly (Lily of the Desert). In my experience it doesn't flake or build up.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Used up:
x1 Oyin Handmade's Hair Dew (x2 8oz back-ups & x1 16oz back-up)


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ran into an urban Target and grabbed:
x2 KBB Sweet Ambrosia's (Pomegranate & Guava) They were $11.99.  I remember when they were like $16-17?

I got a $5.00 Coupon for buying Beauty items, so I'll go back and pick up x2 of the Butters.  They were also $11.99.


----------



## Shay72

Used up JBCO. Not a repurchase
Used up Bobeam's Cocoa & Rhassoul poo bar. Will repurchase at some point. I have two more of her poo bars and just got a huge SM Black Soap that I will most likely use for my hair and my face.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Shay72

Don't forget BoBeam is having a 25% Sale the month of February Code = FEB25

Have you tried her DC'ers?  EX-CEL-LENT!


----------



## rileypak

*Used up*
Mielle Organics White Peony Leave In Spray - old formula (x1 backup of old formula, x3 backups of new formula, always on the repurchase list)


----------



## rileypak

Still waiting for Bobeam to restock what I need so I can buy a little something


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> *Used up*
> *Mielle Organics White Peony Leave In Spray - old formula (x1 backup of old formula, x3 backups of new formula, always on the repurchase list)*



@rileypak

I never did try this one.  Is it floral?  They name had me not wanting it.  Despite the great reviews.  Loved all the other Mielle products I've tried.



rileypak said:


> *Still waiting for Bobeam to restock what I need so I can buy a little something *



@rileypak

I need to talk myself out of making a couple final purchases.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Starting to look at more & more Lotions.

Spring is in the Air......and this warmer weather isn't helping although I know Winter is far from over.


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> I never did try this one.  Is it floral?  They name had me not wanting it.  Despite the great reviews.  Loved all the other Mielle products I've tried.


No, it's not floral to me at all. 
It's mildly coconutty/milky if that makes sense.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> *No, it's not floral to me at all.
> It's mildly coconutty/milky if that makes sense.*



@rileypak

Great.  Nice Review.  Thanks.

I'll keep my eye out for it should it make it to Sally (or a sale with a decent discount)


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Almost finished with a few thangs.  Will see how next Wash Day goes.


----------



## Beamodel

Purchased Shea Moisture High Prosity Masque. Not sure when ill try it out though. I have other DC's open at the moment and I'm only washing & dcing twice a month.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Beamodel

Are you still doing your Silk Presses?  Or are you in Braids?


----------



## Beamodel

I did a silk press @IDareT'sHair 
I'm still going to put braids in but I barely have the time to install them right now.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Beamodel 
That's great that your Silk Presses are lasting you a good two weeks, which allows you to DC twice a month.


----------



## Beamodel

Yup @IDareT'sHair 

I'm not sure when I will wear it curly though. My natural hair is shoulder length. My relaxed is BSL


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Beamodel

Seems like you are easily managing those two textures very well.

I can't beweave we all are so many Months Post!


----------



## Beamodel

Yea I'm managing it very well because I don't see it lol. Since my hair is straight all the time, it's pretty easy for me.

Now if I don't straighten it, that might be a different story lol @IDareT'sHair

It's been over a year post relaxer so I stopped counting now.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Beamodel

I wish I could perfect my straightening technique. 

Even my Blow-Frys come out looking a hotmess.

I haven't even attempted to Blow-Dry in a while.  I need to practice.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel said:


> *It's been over a year post relaxer so I stopped counting now.*



@Beamodel

Still counting.  I am heading into 18 months soon.


----------



## Beamodel

How long is your hair now? When will you wear it out @IDareT'sHair


----------



## MileHighDiva

Beamodel said:


> Hey my beauties...
> 
> I will be using my Bobeam tonight. The cocoa condish (with aloe). I hope my hair responds to it well.


How did it go?  Does your natural hair like aloe compared to the relaxed portion?


----------



## BrownBetty

That comb though! Great purchase! Thx guys!


----------



## Beamodel

MileHighDiva said:


> How did it go?  Does your natural hair like aloe compared to the relaxed portion?



@MileHighDiva 
It appears as though my hair was fine with the aloe in the DC. I'm still hesitant and Leary to purchase DC's with it (especially very high up on the ingredient list) but my hair responded very well to bobeams DC. 

I will try out the other limited edition one next. (Without the aloe) to see which one my hair prefers.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Beamodel
How did BoBeam DC'er work for you?  I know you had some concerns about the Aloe.

ETA:  I haven't done a LC in a while.  Will try to do one if I can get a good blow-out. 

Not sure when I'll wear it out.  Thinking about bunning some.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@BrownBetty
Agreed!  That comb is great!

Thanks @rileypak  Your research paid off.


----------



## BrownBetty

I DC last night w/ ssi rich moist and apb Blueberry dc. I don't love either but they are nice together.
I use Giovanni leave in it is a staple. I just started using argan oil to seal I like and used ssi marula cream it was nice. I air dry in twist my hair feels nice.  
I will do some flat  twist soon.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

We used up the following
12oz SM JBCO mask
16oz Siamese Twist bamboo spray
8oz APB LI
8oz APB refresher
8oz Jakeala flaxseed gel
1L elucence shampoo
8oz JC foam wrap solution
8oz BN LI spray


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I got my ship notice today from Jakeala.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *We used up the following
> 12oz SM JBCO mask
> 16oz Siamese Twist bamboo spray
> 8oz APB LI
> 8oz APB refresher
> 8oz Jakeala flaxseed gel
> 1L elucence shampoo
> 8oz JC foam wrap solution
> 8oz BN LI spray*



@curlyhersheygirl

Nice Use Up List Kurl-Family!


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Beamodel
> How did BoBeam DC'er work for you?  I know you had some concerns about the Aloe.
> 
> ETA:  I haven't done a LC in a while.  Will try to do one if I can get a good blow-out.
> 
> Not sure when I'll wear it out.  Thinking about bunning some.



@IDareT'sHair 
The Bobeam was great. I'm excited to trying to other version with out aloe in it. That DC made my hair so soft and I was able to detangle effortlessly.


----------



## BrownBetty

Target is stocking SM hair color in stores again


----------



## Beamodel

Ladies...

Bobeam back in stock... Just grabbed two more DC's. Buttercream new formula DC.


----------



## Shay72

I forgot I do like Shea Moisture's shea butter. Good because I wasn't really in the mood to go on this epic search for a replacement for sunshine. I use it only on my skin. I have a lot of SM body and skin care products.


----------



## BrownBetty

Shay72 said:


> I forgot I do like Shea Moisture's shea butter. Good because I wasn't really in the mood to go on this epic search for a replacement for sunshine. I use it only on my skin. I have a lot of SM body and skin care products.



I like the SM body products way more than the hair stuff.


----------



## rileypak

Grabbed my Bobeam DCs. 
Think I'm good for a while.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I think I may grab at least x1 more BoBeam before the month ends. 

Also, I want to go back to that Target and pick up x2 of the KBB Buttas' while I have this $5.00 off coupon which expires 02/27.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

BrownBetty said:


> *I like the SM body products way more than the hair stuff.*



@BrownBetty

Me Too!  A friend just gave me a Black Soap Body Scrub and a Superfruits Shower/Bath Gel.

I like all their shower gels for work.  But recently I've been buying Philosophy for work.


----------



## BrownBetty

IDareT'sHair said:


> I think I may grab at least x1 more BoBeam before the month ends.
> 
> Also, I want to go back to that Target and pick up x2 of the KBB Buttas' while I have this $5.00 off coupon which expires 02/27.



I want to try the  KBb leave in. You like it? The buttas must be good, will grab one also.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

BrownBetty said:


> *I want to try the  KBb leave in. You like it? The buttas must be good, will grab one also.*



@BrownBetty

Sweet Ambrosia (Leave-in) is very nice.  

My only 'complaint' about getting it on the ground, is the fact that Target only carries Pomegranate & Guava scent.  While it's nice and everything, KBB on-line use to have the most delicious scents.

If you decide to get them:  Make sure you get: Super Duper Hydrating Hair Crème.  (I call it a butter, but it's really a Crème).


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My Kj Naturals came yesterday. (x2 Neapolitan DC'ers). 

The only thing I'm waiting on now is Jakeala.

I may do one more tiny BoBeam purchase before her sale ends.


----------



## rileypak

Picked up my EIA packages yesterday. They're all so pretty!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@rileypak

I bet those combs are super nice.  What else are you waiting for?  BoBeam and what else?


----------



## rileypak

Just APB and Bobeam. 
I was difficult with the APB order so I'm expecting my order to be late or right at the end of her timeframe (I don't even remember when I ordered! ).


----------



## MileHighDiva

@rileypak, Thank you for turning me on to the LRC Shake & Go and the Double Wavy!  Both items are a *HIT*.  It only took me about 30 seconds to file the three areas of concern on the DW.  I'll definitely pick-up an extra.

The EIA combs are beautiful!


----------



## BrownBetty

I just got my curlmart
Still waiting on APB and Jakela

I will order bobeam, some KBB stuff cause target doesn't have the leave in in stock.  Probably swing by sallys to use my 25% off coupon before next week.

I think I will be done until at least mother's day.  Maybe... lol

@MileHighDiva - sigh at the LRC shake and go.  Yall got me interested. Are you a type 4?


----------



## MileHighDiva

@BrownBetty 
My crown is 4A.  That Shake & Go is the bidness!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Used Up:
x1 Jakeala's Dope DC'er (x1 back up)
x1 Soultanicals Conditioning Crème (x2-3 back ups)


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I'm doing a Shout-Out to the PJ's I haven't seen in a while (in no particular order)
@Brownie518
@chebaby
@Golden75
@divachyk 
@Lita
@flyygirlll2
@Froreal3 
@bajandoc86 
@natura87 
@Eisani


Um....Where Ya'll At?


----------



## chebaby

hey T 
i miss you girl.
i be on here but i mostly read instead of post. i figured out how to make my hair last most of the week.
if i use kbb sa and then almond oil and then soultanicals knot sauce for whatever reason my hair takes 4 days before it gets frizzy.

tomorrow ill wash it. ive been deep conditioning(well co washing) with silk dreams shea something. i cant remember but its thick as hell. i have like 4 jars and i dont even remember buying more than 1 jar lol. T you must have sent me these jars. that conditioner is really good


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Got my APB order. I think that was all I was waiting on.


----------



## rileypak

MileHighDiva said:


> @rileypak, Thank you for turning me on to the LRC Shake & Go and the Double Wavy!  Both items are a *HIT*.  It only took me about 30 seconds to file the three areas of concern on the DW.  I'll definitely pick-up an extra.
> 
> The EIA combs are beautiful!


You're welcome sis!


----------



## rileypak

Well almost all the 2016 purchases [so far] have made it into the mini fridge. I have to dig through my inventory sheet to make sure I'm not forgetting anything. 
Now to start chipping away at the 2014-2015 stash in the main fridge


----------



## Aggie

I've been cowashing all week with my last jar SM Superfruit 10 in 1 Mask and it's finally finished this morning. Now on to another conditioner, maybe Biolage Hydratation Moisturizing conditioner I think


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *tomorrow ill wash it. ive been deep conditioning(well co washing) with silk dreams shea something. i cant remember but its thick as hell. i have like 4 jars and i dont even remember buying more than 1 jar lol. T you must have sent me these jars. that conditioner is really good *



@chebaby

CRAP!  How did I miss you?

*Cackles at Bolded* I probably did.

I should send you a little box to keep you motivated. *lemme try to put a little something together*


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> *Well almost all the 2016 purchases [so far] have made it into the mini fridge*. I have to dig through my inventory sheet to make sure I'm not forgetting anything.
> Now to start chipping away at the 2014-2015 stash in the main fridge



@rileypak

That's good news!


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> CRAP!  How did I miss you?
> 
> **Cackles at Bolded* I probably did*.
> 
> I should send you a little box to keep you motivated. *lemme try to put a little something together*


lol yea i think you did. them thangs good though.
i thought i had a few jars of the vanilla silk but i dont see them so i guess i used them up.


----------



## rileypak

Got my shipping notice from Bobeam last night.

Unfortunately, I'm starting to feel the spirit...I think I want some oil or essential oils
I've been wanting some lemongrass EO forever and my peppermint EO is starting to get low


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> *Unfortunately, I'm starting to feel the spirit...*I think I want some oil or essential oils



@rileypak 
Gurl....You cannot fight the Spurrrrrrrt when it Creeps up in 'dem Fangas!

It's just best to gone and let loose!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Bought a couple items off the Exchange. .....  I got my own Exchange over here!


----------



## chebaby

im on curlmart right now


----------



## chebaby

i have a huge cart on curlmart that i dont know if im gonna go through with but the stupid site keeps saying choose a shipping method when i already chose it.  whatever


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My Jakeala came today I had:
x3 Sweet Honey Hair Thang (Banana Pudding, Mango, Baked Cherries)
x1 Shea Amala Parfait (Watermelon)


----------



## BrownBetty

I went to target sigh...

I got the DE leave in and curl gel

I am going to just keep buying hair stuff till the end of the month and quit till mother's day.

I have a curls whipped heavy cream coming from Amazon.

Lawd I need this pj spirit to step back a little bit... sigh.


----------



## flyygirlll2

@IDareT'sHair Hey Girl!  I'm still here, just been caught up in work. I flat ironed my hair to trim about 2 weeks ago, my roots have reverted but I just let it be. I want to wash/protein treat with Dudley's DRC 28 this weekend if I get a chance.

I'm waiting on APB (I should receive tommorow) Jakeala, and Soultanicals. ST'ncals sent me an email regarding a free birthday gift suprisingly, even though mine has  passed. The free gift is the silky hair milk or whatever it's called. Did anyone else recieve an email?

I'm looking into getting some garlic pills to combat my shedding since it's become too much lately. I do have some garlic oil but I want to take some internally.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@flyygirlll2

Hey Lady!

Glad to hear from you!  Don't work too hard.

I hope you get your Shedding under control.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

BrownBetty said:


> *Lawd I need this pj spirit to step back a little bit... sigh.*



@BrownBetty

Chile....the Spurrrrrt don't step back.  YOU gone have to step back.


----------



## BrownBetty

IDareT'sHair said:


> @BrownBetty
> 
> Chile....the Spurrrrrt don't step back.  YOU gone have to step back.



sigh.......... it is so hard!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

BrownBetty said:


> *sigh.......... it is so hard!*


@BrownBetty
It is hard. 

But the Spurrrrrt don't play so you have to be the one to step back.


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @BrownBetty
> It is hard.
> 
> But the Spurrrrrt don't play so you have to be the one to step back.


I'd say I've done pretty good for at least 2 weeks so far and still holding strong. I don't really need or want anyyhing at the moment, so I am good. Maybe. It only gets hard when I read compelling reviews on products so if I can quit reading those I'll be great. So if you guys can quit writing them, I know I'll do just fine....yeah that's it .


----------



## Missjaxon

flyygirlll2 said:


> @IDareT'sHair Hey Girl!  I'm still here, just been caught up in work. I flat ironed my hair to trim about 2 weeks ago, my roots have reverted but I just let it be. I want to wash/protein treat with Dudley's DRC 28 this weekend if I get a chance.
> 
> I'm waiting on APB (I should receive tommorow) Jakeala, and Soultanicals. ST'ncals sent me an email regarding a free birthday gift suprisingly, even though mine has  passed. The free gift is the silky hair milk or whatever it's called. Did anyone else recieve an email?
> 
> I'm looking into getting some garlic pills to combat my shedding since it's become too much lately. I do have some garlic oil but I want to take some internally.



@flyygirlll2 

I received the email too. I think it's called birthday silk. I ordered it only because it was free. And yes, my birthday has passed.


----------



## rileypak

*Used up*
1 month of Phyto Phytophanere Hair and Nails Supplement (3 months left, definite repurchase)


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> *Used up*
> *1 month of Phyto Phytophanere Hair and Nails Supplement (3 months left, definite repurchase)*



@rileypak
Good Stuff!


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak
> Good Stuff!


It is! I can't speak to overall growth (mostly because I'm not paying attention to it) but I have noted a difference in my edges and shedding. I should take a pic for next month.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@rileypak
I'll be using Cap Energy once I complete this bottle of Phytophanere.  After Cap Energy, I may get another bottle of Phytophanere and mix it up a bit.


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak
> I'll be using Cap Energy once I complete this bottle of Phytophanere.  After Cap Energy, I may get another bottle of Phytophanere.


Yeah I'll be taking the Cap'Energy along with Bamboo for the next month.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> *Yeah I'll be taking the Cap'Energy along with Bamboo for the next month.*



@rileypak
Right now I'm using Phytophanere and NuHair.  Once I finish these, I'll switch to Cap Energy and 10,000 mcg Biotin.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Waiting on:
x1 Box of Cap Energy - I think this is it for me.  Now the dreaded "Package Withdraw"


----------



## rileypak

Pretty sure I'm going to buy some essential oils while I wait for my APB and my Bobeam. Then it'll be my turn


----------



## BrownBetty

APB shipped


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Hendigo-ing this a.m. 

@Shay72  I think I finally depleted my VO5/Suave Stash. (FINALLY) 

Will reassess that I will wash out Henna/Indigo with. 

What I really like using HV's Moist 24/7 for this purpose.  Someone else suggested Aussie Moist.  Will look at that.

I recently bought OGX Argan Oil Conditioner.  I may use that for rinsing out Henna.


----------



## ajargon02

Inspired by this thread, and FINALLY finding the right products for my hair, I am cleaning out my stash.
So one thing I had was opinion burnt sugar pomade. I couldn't remember why I stopped using it, UNTIL I used it to seal my hair yesterday night. 
I only used a little bit with my whipped butter to seal.
This stuff has left a "film" on my hair that makes it stiff. I used it this way in the past, but I don't remember if it acted this way. 

Needless to say,  this is going in the trash!


----------



## BrownBetty

ajargon02 said:


> Inspired by this thread, and FINALLY finding the right products for my hair, I am cleaning out my stash.
> So one thing I had was opinion burnt sugar pomade. I couldn't remember why I stopped using it, UNTIL I used it to seal my hair yesterday night.
> I only used a little bit with my whipped butter to seal.
> This stuff has left a "film" on my hair that makes it stiff. I used it this way in the past, but I don't remember if it acted this way.
> 
> Needless to say,  this is going in the trash!


Is there a women's shelter you can donate products too?


----------



## Beamodel

Good morning ladies... 

Nothing new hair related. I've been lurking mostly.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Beamodel
Hey Girl!

Sitting here with Hendigo on.  Trying to keep it from dripping.  I'm trying to keep it on until around Noon.

Looks like I finally depleted my entire VO5/Suave/White Rain Stash.  (except for the Kiwi Lime Clarifying which I will keep).

I started out with a good 50-60 bottles.

Now I got to think about what I will replace those with for Rinsing out Henna.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

IDareT'sHair said:


> *Now the dreaded "Package Withdraw"*



Welp. 

I ended up placing another BoBeam order and I completely forgot I bought about 4/5 things off the Exchange Forum.

So, "Package Withdraw" won't be as soon as I thought.


----------



## ajargon02

BrownBetty said:


> Is there a women's shelter you can donate products too?


I wouldn't even give it away, it was that bad. In the trash it went


----------



## IDareT'sHair

ajargon02 said:


> *Inspired by this thread,*



@ajargon02 
Really?  How?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I contacted Kay to see if she will offer some 0f the scents she offers in some of other products in the Sweet Honey Hair Thang.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Beamodel
> Hey Girl!
> 
> Sitting here with Hendigo on.  Trying to keep it from dripping.  I'm trying to keep it on until around Noon.
> 
> Looks like I finally depleted my entire VO5/Suave/White Rain Stash.  (except for the Kiwi Lime Clarifying which I will keep).
> 
> I started out with a good 50-60 bottles.
> 
> Now I got to think about what I will replace those with for Rinsing out Henna.



Wow girl you had a boat load of V05's. I love that kiwi one.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair said:


> I contacted Kay to see if she will offer some 0f the scents she offers in some of other products in the Sweet Honey Hair Thang.



I'm sure she will. The flaxseed wasn't in banana pudding until I had asked her for it to be.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel said:


> Wow girl you had a boat load of V05's. I love that kiwi one.



@Beamodel

Yeah, all from when I first joined LHCF & started Henna'ing.  I am so glad it's all gone I don't know what to do!


----------



## Shay72

@IDareT'sHair 
You clearing yours out and I'm starting mine up. Family Dollar is gonna be my spot to get my V05 and Suave Naturals. Walgreens doesn't sell Suave Naturals in store only online. I ain't one for going to different places. I prefer one stop shopping. I maybe willing to order online in bulk if the price is right.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Shay72 
I'll still buy Kiwi-Lime for Clarifying.  I usually get it at the Grocery for $0.79.

But I won't ever get 50-60 bottles of anything else.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Jakeala will modify their Scent List to be all inclusive.


----------



## Shay72

@IDareT'sHair 
Yeah I will look the next time I go grocery shopping. That could be the spot too (always gotta have back ups) depending on the prices.


----------



## divachyk

Hey Hey Hey!! @IDareT'sHair and Sisters, I use to lurk and post at work but now I can't. Policies changed and I can't have my cell phone on me nor is LHCF accessible on the work computer. I'm shooting bad from every angle. When I get home, time is so limited that I just haven't had the opportunity to sign on. I hope everyone is doing well!!! Not logging on has its perks -- I haven't purchased anything and nor have I been tempted.


----------



## divachyk

Ladies, Golden75's dad passed away unexpectedly about a week ago. She's doing as well as she can, given the circumstances. She's serving as the family lead in this process so she has a lot on her plate right now. Please keep her (and her family) in your thoughts and prayers.


----------



## divachyk

I tried the KeraVada HydroMax Cowash - it offered good slip and my hair felt moisturized. I paired the Caramel Souffle with the Creme Brulee for a leave in. I'm pretty sure all of those products were just too much wheat protein for my hair. Not to mention, I did a protein treatment on the day I used these products. My hair was feeling all sorts of dry. I will try again on a non-protein treatment day.


----------



## BrownBetty

I went to Sally's... sigh
Used my 25% off coupon

Eden Beauty Cowash
AIA Smoothing Gel
DE curling cream (it was cheaper here than target)
True love deep treatment
True love cowash (2, b2g1 free)
Aphogee 2 min keratin con


----------



## Beamodel

@Golden75 
My condolences hunni. Your family is definitely in my prayers.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@divachyk 
Thank you for the information.

@Golden75 
Thinking of You.


----------



## MileHighDiva

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Beamodel
> Hey Girl!
> 
> Sitting here with Hendigo on.  Trying to keep it from dripping.  I'm trying to keep it on until around Noon.
> 
> Looks like I finally depleted my entire VO5/Suave/White Rain Stash.  (except for the Kiwi Lime Clarifying which I will keep).
> 
> I started out with a good 50-60 bottles.
> 
> Now I got to think about what I will replace those with for Rinsing out Henna.


I use the GVP Conditioning Balm to rinse mine out.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

MileHighDiva said:


> *I use the GVP Conditioning Balm to rinse mine out.*



@MileHighDiva

Thank you for another OTG option.  I really like Hairveda Moist 24/7 for rinsing it out, and trying to weigh out how practical that really is?

I am also looking at OGX and Aussie Moist.


----------



## MileHighDiva

I'm sorry to hear about your loss @Golden75.


----------



## Shay72

@Golden75 
You and your family are in my prayers.


----------



## flyygirlll2

@Golden75 I'm so sorry to hear about your loss. My thoughts and prayers are with you and your family.


----------



## BrownBetty

MHC type 4 cream is awesome.  I'm mad I just got this.  It is exactly what my hair needs for this cold.   I used ssi moisture mist leave in and then sealed w/ MHC.  Hair feels great!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

BrownBetty said:


> *MHC type 4 cream is awesome.  *I'm mad I just got this.  It is exactly what my hair needs for this cold.   I used ssi moisture mist leave in *and then sealed w/ MHC.  Hair feels great!*



@BrownBetty

Good to know!

I have a Jar of this, but have not pulled it out. I've always just bought Buttery Soy, but purchased Type4 for the 1st time this year.

Can't wait to try it and do a comparison. I wonder if I really need both of them in my stash or will just one take care of my needs?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Picked up a couple more Jakeala Sweet Honey Hair Thangs now that she has updated her scent list.

Will try to take it easy and float right into M-Day Sales.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My Soultanicals Molasses Reconstruct came.

Also x1 box of Phytospecific Cap Energy.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

@IDareT'sHair 
I'm having package withdrawal. There's really nothing I want or need though so I'll just have to sit tight. Hopefully by Mother's day I'll "need" something.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl

Gurl...package withdraw is serious.

I ran into Target on Friday to pick up x2 KBB Super Hydrating Crème (to use that $5.oo coupon) so that helped a bit.

I got a couple things off the Exchange Forum and one came Saturday.  Still waiting on the 2nd one.  And I a little more Jakeala.

So, hopefully, after this, I can wait until M-Day.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

@IDareT'sHair 
I took a look at some stuff but passed. I'll  start testing the moisturisers I have soon so that should keep me busy.


----------



## BrownBetty

IDareT'sHair said:


> @BrownBetty
> 
> Good to know!
> 
> I have a Jar of this, but have not pulled it out. I've always just bought Buttery Soy, but purchased Type4 for the 1st time this year.
> 
> Can't wait to try it and do a comparison. I wonder if I really need both of them in my stash or will just one take care of my needs?



What is the buttery soy?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

BrownBetty said:


> *What is the buttery soy?*



@BrownBetty

Buttery Soy is very nice.  A Winter Staple.  Click & Scroll Down to Description.

http://www.myhoneychild.com/product-p/bshc.htm


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Made a little sale on the Exchange and picked up a jar of Jakeala Dope DC'er.


----------



## flyygirlll2

I ended up going to GNC and picked up some orderless garlic pills. I also bought Coco Cream leave in and the Cranberry Cocktail leave in from SSI during the Leap Year sale yesterday. 

My order from Jakeala should arrive tomorrow. I received my APB order and everything smells soooo good. 

So far I'm waiting on...
Jakeala
Soultanicals 
SSI
French Bouffant Rollers

I *think* I should be good for a while.._maybe_


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

@Golden75 
My condolences. I'll be praying for you and your family.


----------



## meka72

flyygirlll2 said:


> I ended up going to GNC and picked up some orderless garlic pills.



I just received my order of garlic pills from Amazon. How much (dosage wise) do you plan on taking? I think I'm going to start by taking 1, 1000 mg pill for the first week or so and then increase to 2 pills per day.


----------



## flyygirlll2

@meka72 I started taking 2 pills per day because my shedding is a lot. I swear if I didn't have as much hair as I do, I would think I'm going bald

I think it's probably due to stress/hormonal. I think I'll take one pill depending on how much the shedding decreases.


----------



## meka72

Thanks @flyygirlll2!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

flyygirlll2 said:


> *I *think* I should be good for a while..maybe*



@flyygirlll2

Gurl....You Betta let the Spuurrrrrt do what it do...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Used Up:
x1 Hairveda Acai Phyto Berry (I may have x1 back up)
VO5 something (hopefully NO back ups unless it's Kiwi-Lime Clarifying)
x1 4oz Jakeala Sweet Honey Hair Thang (Banana Pudding) x3-x5 back ups *assorted*
x1 8oz Jasmine Bath & Beauty Hibiscus DC'er (no backups)


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I Regret to Report that I am down to my last Jar of Jasmine Bath & Beauty's Lovely, Wonderful Deep Conditioners.

Jasmine had the best DC'ers and R/O's of her time.  Simply the Best.

All of her Scents were Scrumptious and none can compare.Ever.

I have x1 Jar of Avocado & Silk in the delicious scent of: "Hello Sugar" which was a huge Jasmine Seller and most Popular scent.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> Used Up:
> x1 Hairveda Acai Phyto Berry (I may have x1 back up)
> VO5 something (hopefully NO back ups unless it's Kiwi-Lime Clarifying)
> x1 4oz Jakeala Sweet Honey Hair Thang (Banana Pudding) x3-x5 back ups *assorted*
> *x1 8oz Jasmine Bath & Beauty Hibiscus DC'er (no backups*)



@IDareT'sHair 
 I hope that was the last of the Jasmine's


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> I Regret to Report that I am down to my last Jar of Jasmine Bath & Beauty's Lovely, Wonderful Deep Conditioners.
> 
> Jasmine had the best DC'ers and R/O's of her time.  Simply the Best.
> 
> All of her Scents were Scrumptious and none can compare.Ever.
> 
> I have x1 Jar of Avocado & Silk in the delicious scent of: "Hello Sugar" which was a huge Jasmine Seller and most Popular scent.


@IDareT'sHair 
LOL  I just posted and now this. 
That was a great place for some wonderful DC's.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> * I hope that was the last of the Jasmine's*



@curlyhersheygirl 
I have x1 Jar of Avocado & Silk in "Hello Sugar" left.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *LOL  I just posted and now this.
> That was a great place for some wonderful DC's.*



@curlyhersheygirl

I liked that Shea Butter R/O too.  I forgot what it was called.

You seem to be doing pretty good keeping the Spuurrrrt in check.  

Do you think you can make it until Easter and/.or M-Day?


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

@IDareT'sHair 
I'm hoping to but you never know.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

@IDareT'sHair 
I was reorganizing the stash and made a list of stuff that I would like. But I'm trying really hard not to buy any DC's


----------



## flyygirlll2

@IDareT'sHair You know how the struggle is  

OAN- I recieved my order from Jakeala today. Looks like the Honey Hair Thang is the original and in Baked Cherries scent. I also got the dope DC. Recieved shipping notices for ST'nicals, SSI, and the French Bouffant Rollers


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *But I'm trying really hard not to buy any DC's*



@curlyhersheygirl

Um...Please Don't.


----------



## flyygirlll2

@curlyhersheygirl I've been going through my stash as well... And I certainly do not need anymore DC's but I'm a sucker for a great DC though


----------



## IDareT'sHair

flyygirlll2 said:


> *You know how the struggle is*



@flyygirlll2

Gurl...As da' ,Muthas of the Church would say; When da' Spurrrt take Control You Got-to Move!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

flyygirlll2 said:


> *And I certainly do not need anymore DC's but I'm a sucker for a great DC though*



@flyygirlll2

Chile...Please don't Encourage Her to Buy Anymore Deep Conditioners! 

I'm begging you. @curlyhersheygirl


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

flyygirlll2 said:


> @curlyhersheygirl I've been going through my stash as well... And I certainly do not need anymore DC's but I'm a sucker for a great DC though


@flyygirlll2 
Same here. That's what got me in trouble.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @flyygirlll2
> 
> Chile...Please don't Encourage Her to Buy Anymore Deep Conditioners!
> 
> I'm begging you. @curlyhersheygirl


@IDareT'sHair
You know how hard it was for me not to order 4 of those sweet thangs from Jakeala? I had to keep looking at the crate full of DC's to resist.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *I had to keep looking at the crate full of DC's to resist*.



@curlyhersheygirl
Crate? More like a Warehouse.


----------



## BrownBetty

I don't thing i got a honey hair thing from jakela. I will wait for my box.


----------



## rileypak

Hi ladies! 
My APB arrived today. Miss Kane even took care of my special requests, she's the best!

Water rinse days in March just might turn into co-cleanse day now that I have more Whipped Cleansing Creme which I just lurv 

But I also don't have any more packages on the way


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> Hi ladies!
> *But I also don't have any more packages on the way *



@rileypak

Hey Girlie!

Rhutt Rho'


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak
> 
> Hey Girlie!
> 
> Rhutt Rho'



The spirit started working on me after I put the APB in the fridge. 

I might do a little something of a purchase. I'm almost out of glycerin (probably will be out after this upcoming wash day when I refill my spray bottle). Plus I'm still deciding on the essential oils. 

Oh and that ST Sweet Potatoe Hair Creme...thank you so much for singing its praises sis 
I really like it! Going to have to go ahead and grab an 8oz. of it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@rileypak

Glad you like the Sweet Potatoe Pie Hair Crème.  It is really good.  Definitely Winter Staple Status.

I made a small purchase from Piping Rock.  A few little necessities.

ETA:  Gurl....the Spurrrrt ain't nothin' to play with.


----------



## rileypak

Welp the spirit has been appealed to


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> Welp the spirit has been appealed to



@rileypak 
Um...I saw that.

Gurl....ain't nothing you can do about it, 'cept let the Spurrrrrrrrrrt have it's way.

Tryna' fight it, only makes it worse.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Grabbed a Crème Brule from KeraVada.  I've always wanted to re-up on that.

I've officially moved into Lotions-mode.

I should have waited for a better Sale than 15% (which wasn't mucha-nothin').

My newly developed Purchaging Strategy:
Sept-Jan (Butters, Oils, Heavy Cremes, Pomades, Grease)
March-July (Lotions, Spritz, light-weight Cremes & Butters)


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I got some thangs today:

My Purchase from the Exchange =CJ Smoothing Conditioner & CJ Smoothing Lotion.  Also, Naturally Smitten hair Butter.

My BoBeam came too.


----------



## MileHighDiva

IDareT'sHair said:


> Grabbed a Crème Brule from KeraVada.  I've always wanted to re-up on that.
> 
> I've officially moved into Lotions-mode.
> 
> I should have waited for a better Sale than 15% (which wasn't mucha-nothin').
> 
> My newly developed Purchaging Strategy:
> Sept-Jan (Butters, Oils, Heavy Cremes, Pomades, Grease)
> March-July (Lotions, Spritz, light-weight Cremes & Butters)


What's your strategy for August?


----------



## flyygirlll2

Welp... I went to CVS not even looking for anything hair related and I ended up buying Design Essentials Coconut & Monoi Deep Moisture Milk Souffle


----------



## IDareT'sHair

MileHighDiva said:


> *What's your strategy for August? *



@MileHighDiva

August will be the month I reassess & re-evaluate products and toggle between lotions and lighter weight crèmes.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Today I got:
BoBeam Deep Conditioner
Curl Junkie Smoothing Conditioner & Curl Junkie Smoothing Lotion
Naturally Smitten Hair Butter
x2 OGX Kukui Nut Conditioner


----------



## Shay72

Wasn't someone in here taking the bamboo pills? I used the tea in the past. I think I may try it again. Pills just ain't my thing.


----------



## MileHighDiva

Shay72 said:


> Wasn't someone in here taking the bamboo pills? I used the tea in the past. I think I may try it again. Pills just ain't my thing.


I love the bamboo capsules from Swanson's.  I noticed that piping rock offers double the amount for about the same money.  However, I'm not sure about the efficacy of their product vs Swanson.  Looks like PR's shipping is more expensive though.

Currently, Im also taking N_Vizion's Beautifully Bamboo capsules.

@IDareT'sHair Does PR ever have shipping deals etc.?  It's about time for me to re-up my bamboo capsule stash for the next six months.


----------



## BrownBetty

flyygirlll2 said:


> Welp... I went to CVS not even looking for anything hair related and I ended up buying Design Essentials Coconut & Monoi Deep Moisture Milk Souffle



Report back on this. Thx!

I got my apb and jakeala.


----------



## flyygirlll2

@BrownBetty Will do. I sure as heck did not need to buy this


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Shay72

I take the Beautifully Bamboo (Hair Supplements) sold by Relaxed Hair BlogSpot.

She also sells the Bamboo Tea and Gleau Oil.  I've bought her Bamboo Tea and drank some and Rinsed with some, but never replaced it.  And I've purchased Gleau Oil.

I've also purchased the Bamboo supplements from Swanson's once, but went back to Beautifully Bamboo.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Used Up:
x1 Oyin Whipped Pudding (no back ups)  *definite repurchase next Fall/Winter*
x1 Siamese Twists Ginger Frosting (no back ups) *definite repurchase next Fall/Winter*


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My KeraVada shipped yesterday. 

WOW!  I remember when they 1st started.  They had great Sales, etc...now 15%. *womp womp*

I wanted some other things, but refuse to get down with 15%. 

Will see what they do on M-Day.


----------



## Shay72

MileHighDiva said:


> I love the bamboo capsules from Swanson's.  I noticed that piping rock offers double the amount for about the same money.  However, I'm not sure about the efficacy of their product vs Swanson.  Looks like PR's shipping is more expensive though.
> 
> Currently, Im also taking N_Vizion's Beautifully Bamboo capsules.
> 
> @IDareT'sHair Does PR ever have shipping deals etc.?  It's about time for me to re-up my bamboo capsule stash for the next six months.





IDareT'sHair said:


> @Shay72
> 
> I take the Beautifully Bamboo (Hair Supplements) sold by Relaxed Hair BlogSpot.
> 
> She also sells the Bamboo Tea and Gleau Oil.  I've bought her Bamboo Tea and drank some and Rinsed with some, but never replaced it.  And I've purchased Gleau Oil.
> 
> I've also purchased the Bamboo supplements from Swanson's once, but went back to Beautifully Bamboo.


Thanks ladies. I was planning to get mine from the Relaxed Hair blogspot.

I may get some Oyin today. It's not on their site but I believe I've seen it on the shelves at the Target I go too. I'm thinking Hair Dew. In the future I'll probably get Juices & Berries. Or maybe today because I've decided this spring & summer I'll be cowashing daily. I plan to cowash with the cheapies V05 & Suave Naturals. The wet bunning lasted two days  because I missed my curls.


----------



## meka72

MileHighDiva said:


> Does PR ever have shipping deals etc.?  It's about time for me to re-up my bamboo capsule stash for the next six months.



There used to be automatic free shipping (a free shipping code would automatically populate) if you went through Google link to get to the piping rock website. For example, I'd search for "wheat germ oil" and then click on the piping rock option. The last time I tried it, it didn't work though. Maybe it is worth a shot?


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Hey divas.
Just an FYI to those that love Bel Nouvo, on his site there are a few items on sale today and the deep quench butters are $9.99 on MyLoux site.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

@IDareT'sHair 
Hey sis


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl

When are you doing your Hair & What Are You Using?


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

@IDareT'sHair 
Since I'll be out all day tomorrow, I'm doing my hair Sunday.
I'll cowash with APB  iced coffee, DC with either TPS coffee or dope mixed with MC candy not sure yet.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> Since I'll be out all day tomorrow, I'm doing my hair Sunday.
> I'll cowash with APB  iced coffee, DC with either TPS coffee or dope mixed *with MC *candy not sure yet.


@curlyhersheygirl 
YUM You still have MC Candy Hair?


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> YUM You still have MC Candy Hair?


@IDareT'sHair 
Just a half jar


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl 

I'll be mixing Jakeala with AV's Ashlii Amala


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

@IDareT'sHair I'm contemplating getting 2 jars of BN's castor pudding, not sure yet.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> 
> I'll be mixing Jakeala with AV's Ashlii Amala


@IDareT'sHair 
Ooo that's sounds delish


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *Just a half jar*



@curlyhersheygirl

The only thing(s) I have left are:
HempAde
Caramel Hair


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> 
> The only thing(s) I have left are:
> HempAde
> Caramel Hair


@IDareT'sHair 
I still have a jar of hempade too.

BTW we used up a jar of Ynobe's silky shea & TPS sweet indulgence. Both 8oz and no backups


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *I'm contemplating getting 2 jars of BN's castor pudding, not sure yet.*



@curlyhersheygirl

I should get a couple bottles of Avocado & Shea.  Or I could get one A&s and x1 Castor Pudding.  But if Castor Pudding has 'hold' I won't get it.

Lemme look.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl

Oh, so everything isn't $9.99?  I guess I'll pass.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

@IDareT'sHair 
Myloux only has the butters on sale. On the Bel Nouvo site he has 4 items on sale today only for $10.99


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl

Thanks Girl.  Imma skip.  I just bought some Jessicurl DC'er from the exchange.


----------



## Beamodel

Hey girls 
I bought the Apalus hair straighter brush. It should arrive tomorrow. 

Once it gets her I will wash & DC my hair then try it out.


----------



## divachyk

I've been eyeing these brushes. There are a number of different ones on the market. Let me know how you like it, please ma'am @Beamodel.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

IDareT'sHair said:


> Thanks Girl.  Imma skip.  *I just bought some Jessicurl DC'er from the exchange*.



@curlyhersheygirl
Ended up not being able to get this.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Used up:
x1 Hairveda Amala Cleanse (x3-x4 back ups)


----------



## Shay72

Used up:
Bentonite Clay (may not reup, contemplating switching to ACV, less mess)
Sarenzo Hair Cream (ding dong the witch is dead. Not reupping. I still have some of her body products)


----------



## BrownBetty

I just submitted another Jakeala order.  So weak.... If you like chocolate scents the chocolate hair body butter is divine.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72 said:


> *Sarenzo Hair Cream (ding dong the witch is dead. Not reupping.* I still have some of her body products)



@Shay72

Gurl...I Hear ya'......


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Pulled Out Hairveda's Green Tea Butter.

*cough* made another little Jakeala purchase before she ships my order tomorrow.

Waiting on:
Curlmart
Jakeala

I think that's all?

ETA: I made a couple Curls Origin carts but did not hit PayNah.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

BrownBetty said:


> I just submitted another Jakeala order.  So weak....* If you like chocolate scents the chocolate hair body butter is divine.*



@BrownBetty

I've looked at that numerous times, but never purchased.  I'll keep this in mind for Fall/Winter.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Shay72 
I read you are going back to daily cowashing for Summa'?


----------



## Shay72

@IDareT'sHair 
. Spring & Summer. I'll start on the first day of spring.


----------



## divachyk

I think my Carol's Daughter might be lost in transit. I emailed them to check status. Only ordered body wash since I get free shipping for being a CD's member.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72 said:


> . *Spring & Summer. I'll start on the first day of spring.*



@Shay72
Other than V05 what else are you going to be using?  Did you ever hear back from HV?

I recently picked up a couple OGX for some 'cheapie' cowashes. The Argan Oil one and the Kukui  one.


----------



## flyygirlll2

@IDareT'sHair I used Jakeala's Honey Thang and the Dope DC today. I steamed for 20 minutes and my hair felt soft and happy


----------



## Beamodel

@divachyk 

I like the Apalus brush straightener. I'm getting better results with it verses with my blow dryer. 

It's a keeper


----------



## flyygirlll2

@Beamodel I have been eyeing this.  I wonder how it would work on coarser hair. I prefer to roller set my hair than blow dry it.


----------



## Beamodel

@flyygirlll2

My results were much sleeker than blowing it out with my blow dryer


----------



## Beamodel

I forgot, I wanted to show y'all my progression. If I stretch it out, it's half the length of my relaxed hair


----------



## flyygirlll2

@Beamodel Your hair looks great! Maybe I might budge and get it 

Your natural texture is pretty too


----------



## Beamodel

Thank you @flyygirlll2


----------



## Shay72

@IDareT'sHair 
I will use V05, Suave Naturals and most likely some HH's Knot Going Bananas bc I love that ish. 
I have not heard back from Hairveda. She is now on my list. BJ will never get any of my coin again.

Used up:
J. Monique Naturals Burdock Root & Nettle Hair treatment. Won't reup because I plan to use cassia as my "protein"


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72 said:


> *I have not heard back from Hairveda. She is now on my list. BJ will never get any of my coin again.*



@Shay72

It takes a while.

I'm sure she (or someone from her staff) will respond.  Recently, I asked for several things.

Although it took a while for them to finally respond to my email, they did honor both of my requests but it did take a minute for them to respond.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Beamodel

Nice Progress.  Your Hair Looks Great!


----------



## Shay72

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Shay72
> 
> It takes a while.
> 
> I'm sure she (or someone from her staff) will respond.  Recently, I asked for several things.
> 
> Although it took a while for them to finally respond to my email, they did honor both of my requests but it did take a minute for them to respond.


Okay....we shall see.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@flyygirlll2

That Sweet Honey Hair Thang mixed with Dope DC'er = 

Truthfully, I'm lovin' every Combo I've mixed Sweet Honey Hair Thang with, which is why I went back and grabbed x3 more Jars.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72 said:


> *Okay....we shall see.*



@Shay72

The 1st thing I requested, I thought they had forgotten about me (because it took so long), but they had sent me an invoice and for some strange reason, it ended up in my SPAM and I happened to notice it there. (so that was kinda my fault).

The 2nd request, took a while for them to respond, but they finally got back with me and I made my purchase.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Beamodel

What did you use on your Hair before using the Brush?  (Interested in this Tool)


----------



## Beamodel

@IDareT'sHair 

Thank you. 

After washing, I applied a leave in then I air dried it in twist. Once they dried, I took them down and brushed my hair in sections as though I was flat ironing. Oh I did apply a heat protectant too before brushing. I applied that when my hair was dry though.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Beamodel

I want one. 

What temperature did you use?  Okay - tell me everything you did.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel said:


> *Thank you.
> After washing, I applied a leave in then I air dried it in twist. Once they dried, I took them down and brushed my hair in sections as though I was flat ironing. Oh I did apply a heat protectant too before brushing. I applied that when my hair was dry though.*



@Beamodel

Got it.  (Going to buy one)

My Blow-Fry/Flat Ironing skills Sux.  Maybe this will help.



IDareT'sHair said:


> @Beamodel
> 
> *I want one.
> 
> What temperature did you use?  Okay - tell me everything you did.*



Thank you for telling me what you did.  I guess you already knew I was going to ask.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@flyygirlll2 
Are you getting a Brush?  I am.


----------



## flyygirlll2

@IDareT'sHair I'm thinking about it. I mainly straighten my hair now to trim so I might get it just so I don't have to blow dry my hair.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@flyygirlll2

I am getting it.

I have zero skills.  So, even I should be able to use a Brush right? 

Sounds simple enough.....right?


----------



## flyygirlll2

@IDareT'sHair lol I understand what you mean. The brush seems easy enough though; it kills 2 birds with one stone since it eliminates having to use a brush and a bow dryer.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Beamodel
> 
> I want one.
> 
> What temperature did you use?  Okay - tell me everything you did.



Lol. I used it on 400 degrees. It goes up to 450 I believe. 

I wasn't in the mood to blow dry and use the tension method too. So this brush was good for me. My results came out sleeker than my blow outs do. 

I will say this though. Make sure your hair is completely detangled....


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> Ended up not being able to get this.


@IDareT'sHair 
Why? What happened?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *Why? What happened?*



@curlyhersheygirl
The Bottle was used.  I ended up placing an order with CM. 

Thanks for posting APB.  I want a couple Lotions.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel said:


> *My results came out sleeker than my blow outs do.  I will say this though. Make sure your hair is completely detangled....*



@Beamodel

Ordered one.  Hope I get decent results.

As I stated I'm a Blow-Fry Flat Iron FAIL.


----------



## rileypak

Me and the spirit were good. We were content that a Jakaela package will be coming at some point in the next few weeks. We were good. And then @curlyhersheygirl goes and posts that APB sale  

The spirit pokes me about more Whipped Cleansing Creme, Blackberry Vanilla Leave In, and the Cupuacu Avocado and Cherry Kukui lotions. I'm gonna need the spirit to leave me alone...at least about everything that's not whipped cleansing creme. I agree on that one. I'm foreseeing more co-cleansing for my hair as it warms up. Definitely might grab another 24 oz. of that stuff in some new [to me] scents


----------



## bajandoc86

Hey y'all! Hope everyone is doing well.

@rileypak why do you love that APB cleansing cream so much?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> *Me and my s**pirit were good.* *We were content.* *The spirit pokes me about more Whipped Cleansing Creme*, *I'm gonna need the spirit to leave me alone at least about everything that's not whipped cleansing creme. I agree on that one. I'm foreseeing more co-cleansing for my hair as it warms up. Definitely might grab another 24 oz. of that stuff in some new [to me] scents*



@rileypak

Nah you know the Spurrrrrt don't play. 
One day you're riding the wave the next day is a total disaster.

Um....Don't be blamin' Curly for your PJ'ing ways @curlyhersheygirl


----------



## IDareT'sHair

There is "something" about _most of_ Sweet Nature By Eddie's products that irritate my scalp?

I tried the Aspire Protein DC'er on Saturday, and my scalp is


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My Curlmart shipped.  My KeraVada came today.


----------



## rileypak

bajandoc86 said:


> Hey y'all! Hope everyone is doing well.
> 
> @rileypak why do you love that APB cleansing cream so much?



I've used a few co-cleansers long ago that never really cleansed to my liking, coated my scalp no matter how much I rinsed, and sometimes left my hair a teeny tiny bit dry.

For some reason, APB's doesn't do any of that to my hair. I've used it to remove ayurvedic masks, clay masks, after 'when heavy handedness goes wrong' episodes and for general co-cleansing and I've liked it a lot. There have been times I didn't follow it up with anything but her spray leave in and some butter to seal and I've been straight like I DC'd and layered on leave-ins like I usually do.

What can I say? I'm just a big fan 

YMMV of course but hopefully there are others out there who like it. I can't possibly be the only one dancing to this drum?

If I just so happen to be, thank you Miss Kane for continuing to support this crazy woman right here


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> There is "something" about _most of_ Sweet Nature By Eddie's products that irritate my scalp?
> 
> I tried the Aspire Protein DC'er on Saturday, and my scalp is


Oh no!!!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> *Oh no!!!!*


@rileypak

Yeah, I'm trying not to cowash until Wednesday.  Lemme try some Benadryl. 

My face felt 'tight' under the dryer, but I blew it off. But I've been diggin' in my scalp all day.


----------



## divachyk

Go @Beamodel!! Looking good girl.


----------



## Aggie

Finished up my last jar of Shea Moisture superfruit 10 in 1 mask and moving on to something else but don't know what yet. I believe it will probably be one of my Matrix Biolage Conditioning Balms


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Found a small jar of Afroveda's Shea Amala in my nightstand. 

Now, I want a full-size jar.  And AV is having 30% - Today only.

But I wonder how long (and if) I will get my stuff?  Ya'll know how Mala do. 

I'll make a decision this evening before the Sale ends.

I'd like to get a jar and maybe revisit the Chocolate one.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Beamodel
They were OOS on my Pink Brush, so I'm ending up with Black.


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> Found a small jar of Afroveda's Shea Amala in my nightstand.
> 
> Now, I want a full-size jar.  And AV is having 30% - Today only.
> 
> But I wonder how long (and if) I will get my stuff?  Ya'll know how Mala do.
> 
> I'll make a decision this evening before the Sale ends.
> 
> I'd like to get a jar and maybe revisit the Chocolate one.


Yeah I'm over here wanting to nab a little something to. Don't even know what though...


----------



## flyygirlll2

@IDareT'sHair I ended up purchasing the Apalus Brush  I got the pink one. I got it from Amazon. We'll see how this works on my hair... Cause lord knows it's hard to tame.


----------



## divachyk

Ooooh can't wait for your results @flyygirlll2


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> *Yeah I'm over here wanting to nab a little something to. Don't even know what though...*


@rileypak

I decided against it once I saw she doesn't take PayPal.  I don't want no trouble.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My Piping Rock order came today.

I also got my pack of Indigo and my KeraVada (Crème Brule)

They changed the scent of Crème Brule).  The 1st time I got it, it was in a Blackberry-Vanilla and this one is more of a Vanilla-Crème.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

flyygirlll2 said:


> *I ended up purchasing the Apalus Brush  I got the pink one. I got it from Amazon. We'll see how this works on my hair... Cause lord knows it's hard to tame.*



@flyygirlll2
They were out of Pink, so I just got black. Man...I was disappointed. 

I hope I have some success with it.


----------



## Aggie

I bought 2 dizen protein bars today for my body and my hair. I had to find a good hair reason to get that many since hair needs protein to help it grow right?


----------



## Aggie

I gave away half of my olive butter, cocoa butter, avocado butter, and aloe butter today. Was feeling a little kind.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Beamodel
> They were OOS on my Pink Brush, so I'm ending up with Black.



Where did you get it from?


----------



## Beamodel

The Apalus brush works well for my hair. I'm hoping y'all have great results too @flyygirlll2 and @IDareT'sHair


----------



## MileHighDiva

@flyygirlll2
Here's my preliminary thoughts on the Kenya Moore products, I bought.

The poo is good, but not better than SD Go Moist or Keracare Sulfate Free Detangling poo. However, please note that I like for my moisturizing poos to have carboxylic acid or sodium pca in them (does this make me an ingredient and/or LHCF snob?).  I like the fact that it has neem and some other goodies in it.  It didn't strip my hair etc.

The mask is the bomb! Kinda reminds me of SD Vanilla Silk.  Not exactly, but similar. Vanilla Silk is Holy Grail status, so that says a lot about KM's mask.  I would re-up on the mask if she has another noteworthy sale 

The next time I re-order Beautifully Bamboo from N_Vizion, I'm going to pick up some of the bamboo liquid extract she's selling.  To see what happens, if I add a capful to SD VS.  Of course, for research purposes.


----------



## flyygirlll2

@IDareT'sHair Hopefully we can get decent results with it.

@MileHighDiva Thanks for the review! I haven't tried the mask yet but I do like the way it smells. I recently  used the serum and I find that it's light and absorbs well into the hair. Not sure if I would repurchase but I'll have to use it a few more times to decide if it's even worth it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@flyygirlll2 @Beamodel 
My Brush Shipped.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

@rileypak  Sorry sis. I didn't mean to play devil's advocate  At least now you have time to decide just what to get


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair said:


> @flyygirlll2 @Beamodel
> My Brush Shipped.



I can't wait until you get. Please try it out immediately. Don't wait missy!!!


----------



## divachyk

Beamodel said:


> I can't wait until you get. Please try it out immediately. Don't wait missy!!!


This right here made me laugh @Beamodel. You and @IDareT'sHair are a mess. 

Great review @MileHighDiva. I enjoy trying out new conditioners. I don't have nearly as much fun testing out new shampoos.


----------



## flyygirlll2

@IDareT'sHair Mine shipped too. Amazon Prime is both a godsend and a demon.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@flyygirlll2
I don't have Prime. 

Otherwise, I probably woulda' bought it there so I coulda' gotten it in Pink.

Oh Well, Black it is.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My Indigo came today. 

Still waiting on:
Curlmart
Jakeala
Apalus Straightening Brush

I think that's it?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Oh, my PhytoSpecific Cap Energy also came today.  Now I have enough to last me through 2016. 

4 months on 30 days off - I will supplement them with: Beautifully Bamboo during that 30 days.


----------



## Beamodel

divachyk said:


> This right here made me laugh @Beamodel. You and @IDareT'sHair are a mess.
> 
> Great review @MileHighDiva. I enjoy trying out new conditioners. I don't have nearly as much fun testing out new shampoos.



@divachyk 
You know how @IDareT'sHair do. Be buying stuff and taking 64 years to try it out.


----------



## Beamodel

flyygirlll2 said:


> @IDareT'sHair Mine shipped too. Amazon Prime is both a godsend and a demon.



That's where I got mines from. Amazon with prime free 2day shipping. Try it out ASAP too @flyygirlll2  bum curious as to how your hair will be with it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel said:


> *You know how* *do. Be buying stuff and taking 64 years to try it out.*



@Beamodel

I shole do.  (Bad Habit)

You Girls know me too well!

I'm still salty I didn't get Pink.


----------



## Beamodel

Aw it's okay. I'm sure they work the same. Anazon has pink and black. But it's ok. @IDareT'sHair


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel said:


> *Aw it's okay. I'm sure they work the same. Anazon has pink and black. But it's ok.*



@Beamodel

 Thanks Girl.  The Pank is so Purrty.


----------



## Beamodel

Indeed it is @IDareT'sHair 

When is yours arriving?


----------



## Beamodel

By the way, I cut more hair off today. I might be APL now or in between that and BSL.


----------



## Aggie

MileHighDiva said:


> @flyygirlll2
> Here's my preliminary thoughts on the Kenya Moore products, I bought.
> 
> The poo is good, but not better than SD Go Moist or Keracare Sulfate Free Detangling poo. However, please note that I like for my moisturizing poos to have carboxylic acid or sodium pca in them (does this make me an ingredient and/or LHCF snob?).  I like the fact that it has neem and some other goodies in it.  It didn't strip my hair etc.
> 
> The mask is the bomb! Kinda reminds me of SD Vanilla Silk.  Not exactly, but similar. Vanilla Silk is Holy Grail status, so that says a lot about KM's mask.  I would re-up on the mask if she has another noteworthy sale
> 
> The next time I re-order Beautifully Bamboo from N_Vizion, I'm going to pick up some of the bamboo liquid extract she's selling.  To see what happens, if I add a capful to SD VS.  Of course, for research purposes.


Great review @MileHighDiva. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel said:


> *Indeed it is
> When is yours arriving?*



@Beamodel
Slated to arrive = 03/16.  I picked up a 2 oz back up of Argan Oil.

I read in several reviews Argan Oil is helpful with this tool.  I also have Grape Seed on hand, if I need it. 

The main thing I need to remember is not to be heavy-handed.


----------



## flyygirlll2

@Beamodel I can be like @IDareT'sHair sometimes and wait 50 years or so to try something I just bought lol 

I try to limit heat at this point unless I need to trim, which I did last month. Some of my strands are wiry so it'll be interesting to see how this brush works on them.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

flyygirlll2 said:


> * I can be like* *sometimes and wait 50 years or so to try something I just bought lol*



@flyygirlll2

And what's worse for me, (and probably you  ) is I will buy a back up and even a back up to the back up and haven't even tried it yet.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Dang!  Where's my Curlmart Order?

I forgot how s-l-o-w they've gotten.  They use to ship fast.

ETA:  It's on the UPS Truck to be Delivered today!  YAY!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl 

Hey Curly!


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

@IDareT'sHair 
Hey sis


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

@IDareT'sHair 
The older boys used the UBH last night and loved it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl 
I Lurves it too!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My Curlmart came:
x1 TGIN Green Tea Hair Milk
x1 TGIN Daily Moisturizing Hair Butter

*used up: x1 Oyin Hair Dew (I have x1 16oz back up)*
*used up: x1 Jakeala's Shea Amala Parfait (x1 back up on the way)*


----------



## rileypak

My APB cart is loaded. Might add a few more jars of Whipped Cleansing Crème in new {to me} scents.
So far I have Cherry Marshmallow, Pink Buttercream, Pink Champagne, Sweater Weather, and Sugar Rush in my cart.

CCs Naturals is having a butters sale before they stop selling for the season.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@rileypak 
Is APB on Sale?


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak
> Is APB on Sale?


Will be tomorrow. 35% off I think...


----------



## rileypak

Morning ladies!
Ordered my APB. Should be good to go on my co-cleansing efforts for the spring and summer. Couldn't resist adding one more hair lotion to the mix too. I blame @IDareT'sHair for that 

Was going to order some The Mane Choice 3-in-1 leave in conditioner & growth edge control but wasn't feeling that 20% off (shipping was higher than the discount). I'll wait.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> *Couldn't resist adding one more hair lotion to the mix too. I blam*e *for that*   Was going to order some The Mane Choice 3-in-1 leave in conditioner & growth edge control but wasn't feeling that 20% off (shipping was higher than the discount). I'll wait.



@rileypak
You know betta' than that.

*cough* Okay....Blaming Me?  Hmph. 

You betta Blame the Spurrrrrt in them durn fangas.


----------



## Beamodel

So far I'm liking this Shea moisture high Prosity masque. Currently dcing with it. My curls were popping when I applied it. 

I can do without the scent but it's not too bad. This is my first time in like 6 mths washing my hair a week apart. 

Since I had just cut a few inches off the other day, I wanted a fresh wash too.


----------



## Beamodel

Hey girls, I will be using my Apalus straight in brush again tonight. 

Did y'all get yalls in the mail yet? @flyygirlll2 @IDareT'sHair


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Beamodel

I have a Ship-Date of 03/16.  So next weekend it should be on & poppin'


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl

I see Bel Nouvo's Avocado & Shea is a Hit with the Kurl-Kidz.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> 
> I see Bel Nouvo's Avocado & Shea is a Hit with the Kurl-Kidz.


@IDareT'sHair 
It sure is. It's very moisturizing and goes on smooth. It's on sale this week on his site for $10.99 so I picked up a couple.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl

It's very nice.

I'll pick up some M-Day.  Hopefully, he'll have a good sale.

I'm in full Lotion-Mode right about now.

ETA: I'm glad they like Cathy Howse UBH too.


----------



## divachyk

Hey Ladies, I'm attempting to wear my hair out this week. Wish me luck! I've been using Bobeam Cocoa Limited Conditioner and love it. I've used it as a pre-poo and deep conditioner. I have not used it as a leave in yet but plan to.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel said:


> So far I'm liking this Shea moisture high Prosity masque. Currently dcing with it. My curls were popping when I applied it.
> *I can do without the scent but it's not too bad*. This is my first time in like 6 mths washing my hair a week apart. Since I had just cut a few inches off the other day, I wanted a fresh wash too.



@Beamodel 
I "rarely" like any of SM's scents.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

divachyk said:


> *I've been using Bobeam Cocoa Limited Conditioner and love it. I've used it as a pre-poo and deep conditioner. *I have not used it as a leave in yet but plan to.



@divachyk

It is very nice!


----------



## divachyk

IDareT'sHair said:


> @divachyk
> 
> It is very nice!



My curls are popping!!!  @IDareT'sHair


----------



## IDareT'sHair

divachyk said:


> *My curls are popping!!!*



@divachyk

Like.....


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I pulled out a BN Sweet Potato Butter

I think by the time we move into Lotion weather, I should be all set up.


----------



## Beamodel

Getting ready to use my Apalus straightening brush. Hehehe


----------



## flyygirlll2

Hey @Beamodel I received the brush on Thursday... Gotta love Amazon Prime lol. 
Sunday is usually my wash day so *maybe* I might try it tommorow but not sure yet. 

I'll post a pic if I use it.


----------



## Beamodel

Before & After


----------



## Beamodel

I can't wait to hear your results @flyygirlll2   I love Amazon prime too. I can't be waiting forever to get stuff.


----------



## flyygirlll2

@divachyk Yay at wearing your hair out. It's strange now because I don't like to wear my hair out like I used to, I still wear it in chunky twists pinned up. I work in a clinic and the patients and staff will typically comment on my hair and I'll be like " Oh I haven't done anything to it" lol.


----------



## flyygirlll2

@Beamodel Ooooh your hair looks sleek! What temp dos you use?


----------



## Beamodel

@flyygirlll2 
I'm using it at 420. I don't think I'm gonna have to flat iron after this. It's pretty straight.


----------



## flyygirlll2

@Beamodel Oh ok. I was about to say the same thing regarding flat ironing afterwards because your hair looked pretty straight in that pic. The highest temp  I've used was 410 which my hair laughed and reverted with the quickness after.


----------



## Beamodel

flyygirlll2 said:


> @Beamodel Oh ok. I was about to say the same thing regarding flat ironing afterwards because your hair looked pretty straight in that pic. The highest temp  I've used was 410 which my hair laughed and reverted with the quickness after.



It goes up to 450 @flyygirlll2


----------



## flyygirlll2

@IDareT'sHair I picked up BN Avocado and Shea hair lotion  and the Coco Castor Nectar.

@rileypak I'm debating if I should get APB Whipped Cleansibg Cream. I don't really cowash though.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

flyygirlll2 said:


> *I picked up BN Avocado and Shea hair lotion  and the Coco Castor Nectar. * *I'm debating if I should get APB Whipped Cleansibg Cream. I don't really cowash though.*


@flyygirlll2

Lurves Bel Nouvo. 

That Avocado & Shea is some guuuud stuff. And so is the Coco Castor Nectar.

I thought about ABP's Cleansing Creams too, but if it's in those small jars - no can do.  I didn't bother to look at the ounces though.


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> I thought about ABP's Cleansing Creams too, but if it's in those small jars - no can do.  I didn't bother to look at the ounces though.


Packaging is now 8 oz. bottles, no longer the 4 oz. jars. I'd been requesting to have mine put into bottles and I guess enough folks asked so she made the change.



flyygirlll2 said:


> I'm debating if I should get APB Whipped Cleansibg Cream. I don't really cowash though.



I'm not a big cowasher either (I absolutely love my shampoo). I figured I can switch some of my water rinses out with a co-cleanse instead though. Just a little boost on occasion.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@rileypak
Thanks Lady.  Good information to know. 

I went back and looked at them again.  Will consider them for Fall/Winter when I'm using all those Heavy Butters/Cremes/Oils.

Spring/Summer I normally switch over to straight Cowashing.

But, I'll definitely look at these when I build my Fall/Winter Arsenal.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

So here's what I'm waiting on (in no particular order):
AveYou
Monique's Natural Hair Boutique (thinking about adding to that order)
Beautifully Bamboo
Annabelle's Perfect Blends
Apalus Straightening Brush

The Spurrrt is taunting my fangas to keep going......

*Package Withdraw is gone be a minute.


----------



## Ltown

Hi ladies! I haven't been in here for a while don't really buy anything and look came here and what do i see PJing buying the straightening brush. i've been lurker that for a minute. So is this Apalus the best brand or cheapest? @IDareT'sHair you still hanging with the natural?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Ltown

Yep.  Almost 16 months.  Don't know where it ranks price-wise, but it's not the cheapest.


----------



## Ltown

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Ltown
> 
> Yep.  Almost 16 months.  Don't know where it ranks price-wise, but it's not the cheapest.


@IDareT'sHair, so you feel me on the products, the variety of hair styles you can wear being natural (curly, twist, straight, nappy) makes it expensive, always need the right product.


----------



## rileypak

*Used up*
x2 APB Moisturizing Cleansing Whipped Crème (3 back ups, 4 more back ups on the way)


----------



## divachyk

@flyygirlll2, my rare hair sighting is coming to a close. I can't deal with this mess. It was fun while it lasted. I seriously can't be beating my hair into submission every single day. I don't get up early enough for alladat that foolishness.


----------



## Froreal3

Just catching up. Hang in there @Golden75.  Sending love and light to you and your family.


I made a couple small APB and Jakeala purchases. From APB I got the Honey Body Glaze, Bamboo Algae Strengthening Mask, Apricot Hazelnut Daily Moisturizer, and Not Petroleum Jelly. From Jakeala I got 2 Down There soaps.

I have some Megatek in my hair right now for some protein. I've used up quite a few things recently, so been pretty much using items from my stash. Not sure my stash will ever be small. I want to try to get it down to 10 items (not sure if possible).


----------



## IDareT'sHair

divachyk said:


> *I can't be beating my hair into submission every single day. *



@divachyk


Gurl......I Hear Ya'  The Big Beat Down.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Froreal3 said:


> *Not sure my stash will ever be small.* I want to try to get it down to 10 items (not sure if possible).



@Froreal3

I can answer that.  It won't.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Have a Ship Notice this a.m. from APB. 

Ended up buying x3 bottles of True Leave-In's from Sally yesterday.

Hopefully, I'm done until M-Day.


----------



## flyygirlll2

@divachyk LOL .... Well girl at least you tried. I definitely can't be all up in my hair everyday styling it, touching it, and all that extra ish. 

I stick to my protective styles and KIM. Only special ocasions or if my DH bothers me about it, I'll wear it out.


----------



## MileHighDiva

divachyk said:


> @flyygirlll2, my rare hair sighting is coming to a close. I can't deal with this mess. It was fun while it lasted. I seriously can't be beating my hair into submission every single day. I don't get up early enough for alladat that foolishness.


For clarification, are you ending your transition, or relaxing?  Have you ever heard of and/or gone to this Tampa area stylist? https://www.instagram.com/laidbynish/


----------



## flyygirlll2

@Beamodel @IDareT'sHair I ended up using the Apalus Brush. I had the temp on 360-370 since I just wanted to stretch my hair. I also used Paul Mitchell Super Skinny Serum. I might flat iron it but not sure given my patience lol.

Anyway, my hair looks like a blow out which doesn't bother me given that the temp wasn't really high. I  just put my hair in two bantu knots and will call it a night. All in all, I do like the brush abs think it's great for those who want to skip blow drying.


----------



## BrownBetty

I need a no buy till mother's day:

Kinky tresses
leave in
hair cream
oil

waiting on Jakeala

Just bought ABP
16 oz white chocolate mask
Hair Milk 
Hair milk carapauca
ulta moisture souffle
honey glaze
body moisturizer spray

Sally's
exchanged a true hair mask for a leave in
neutral protein
scalp exfoliator
those heating foil cap
hair pins


----------



## Beamodel

@flyygirlll2 

Yes! That's exactly the reason why I had purchased it. I wanted to be able to skip blow drying. Girl I am jelly, you have so much hair. My hair is "see through" thin. 

I might try it on a lower temperature next time like you. But I'm totally loving you lush hair...


----------



## flyygirlll2

@Beamodel Thanks Hun.... This hair is a lot of work!   Lol.  I'm jelly of your hair, it always looks sleek. You have mastered that silk press girl. When I was finished, my DH  looked at at my hair and asked if I was done. I told him I was and he said " Oh wow your hair looks huge!" 

Blow drying using the tension method is tedious for me, so I definitely prefer using the brush.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@flyygirlll2  Love the Results.  #bighairdon'tcare 

Thanks for the review on the temperature.  I was unsure about that? 

And also what I would use actually on my hair?  I thought about using a blow-drying crème?  Or just Argan Oil?  Still undecided with that.

The good thing is, I was very awkward blow-frying.  My Blow-Drying Skills sucked.  Even with that Blow dryer stand I wasted money on.  Still very awkward (being a Lefty). 

So, maybe this tool will help me out.

@Beamodel Thanks again for mentioning this tool.  Hopefully, it's what I have been looking for.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

@flyygirlll2 & @Beamodel 
Ladies loving those results.

@IDareT'sHair 
Waiting for you to report back after trying yours. Did it arrive yet?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl

It's suppose to arrive tomorrow.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> 
> It's suppose to arrive tomorrow.


@IDareT'sHair 
OK great.

I decided to get the new twisting cream and ginger hair lotion from APB


----------



## flyygirlll2

@IDareT'sHair A blow dry cream or serum should be fine to use with the brush.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> I decided to get the new twisting cream and *ginger hair lotion from APB*



@curlyhersheygirl

I looked at that Ginger Lotion.  Please keep me posted on that one.



flyygirlll2 said:


> *A blow dry cream or serum should be fine to use with the brush.*



@flyygirlll2

I plan to use something.  Even maybe Grapeseed or Argan Oil.


----------



## flyygirlll2

@IDareT'sHair before I used the brush, I had washed, DC'd, and air dried my hair with SSI Cranberry leave in. My hair feels fluffy and soft today. I really like the PM Super Skinny Serum. A little bit goes a long way.

I think Argan or Grape Seed Oil should be ok since I consider them both to be light.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@flyygirlll2

Thank you for the suggestions.  I need to see where mine is at!


----------



## Beamodel

flyygirlll2 said:


> @Beamodel Thanks Hun.... This hair is a lot of work!   Lol.  I'm jelly of your hair, it always looks sleek. You have mastered that silk press girl. When I was finished, my DH  looked at at my hair and asked if I was done. I told him I was and he said " Oh wow your hair looks huge!"
> 
> Blow drying using the tension method is tedious for me, so I definitely prefer using the brush.



I know what you mean about it being tedious and time consuming to blow dry with the tension method. 

By the way, your Avi is Beautiful


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair said:


> @flyygirlll2  Love the Results.  #bighairdon'tcare
> 
> Thanks for the review on the temperature.  I was unsure about that?
> 
> And also what I would use actually on my hair?  I thought about using a blow-drying crème?  Or just Argan Oil?  Still undecided with that.
> 
> The good thing is, I was very awkward blow-frying.  My Blow-Drying Skills sucked.  Even with that Blow dryer stand I wasted money on.  Still very awkward (being a Lefty).
> 
> So, maybe this tool will help me out.
> 
> @Beamodel Thanks again for mentioning this tool.  Hopefully, it's what I have been looking for.



You are welcome @IDareT'sHair 
I would use a serum/heat protectant with the straightening brush. 

@curlyhersheygirl 
Thanks Hun


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel said:


> *You are welcome I would use a heat protectant with the straightening brush. *



@Beamodel

I will definitely use one.  Thanks!

I have Apoghee Green Tea Restructurizer.  I may use a few spritz of that.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My Brush is here in the City.  Maybe I'll get it tomorrow?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I was able to add to my Monique Natural Hair Boutique's order of: x2 AV Coconut Milk Conditioner.


----------



## BrownBetty

I finished APB Blueberry mask.  I didn't love it, I won't repurchase,

Today was wash day because I used gel Saturday night on my twist and my whole head was flaky.

Poo: Tgin poo and eden body works cowash

Con: I mixed what I had left of the APB, Tgin honey mask, and Jakeala sweet thing.  Left it on for 6 hours because I fell asleep and then had to grocery shop.  Smh.  My hair was soft and easy to detangle.  I used Tgin con as a rinse out.

Leave in:  Kinky tresses leave in - I really like this. 

I used the butter and oil.  I am air drying now.  My hair feels nice.  I will repurchase Kinky tresses. 

@IDareT'sHair  - you were spot on about the sweet thing.  This will be a great help for this so so con I have!  Thanks!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

BrownBetty said:


> * - you were spot on about the sweet thing.  This will be a great help for this so so con I have!  Thanks!*



@BrownBetty
Wish I 'could' take credit for the Sweet Honey Hair Thang da' _remix_, but I got doing that from @curlyhersheygirl and I think @Beamodel and a few other posters were already mixing it.

I just hopped on it, because I had jar and I had a jar of Dope.  Then, I began just mixing it with other things.

Even though it's little different from Bekura's YAM, for me, in my opinion, it is kinda like it.

I know others disagree, so that's just my own opinion on it, I still think it's some-what 'similar'.

And it's Fun to Play in the Goooo


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl

What Up Curl?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

IDareT'sHair said:


> I was able to add to my Monique Natural Hair Boutique's order of:* x2 AV Coconut Milk Conditioner.*



I ended up cancelling this because she raised the AV Coconut Milk from $9 back to $15.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

@IDareT'sHair 
I'll keep you posted on the ginger hair lotion.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> 
> What Up Curl?


@IDareT'sHair 

Hi sis. 



IDareT'sHair said:


> I ended up cancelling this because she raised the AV Coconut Milk from $9 back to $15.


WOW That's a huge increase.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl

Yeah, Saturday when I thought about grabbing another x2 after I made my purchase it was still on Clearance for 9 bucks. 

When she sent me the invoice it was $15 each.  I went back and looked and it was no longer on Clearance.

I told her to cancel.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> 
> Yeah, Saturday when I thought about grabbing another x2 after I made my purchase it was still on Clearance for 9 bucks.
> 
> When she sent me the invoice it was $15 each.  I went back and looked and it was no longer on Clearance.
> 
> I told her to cancel.


@IDareT'sHair 
O OK I didn't realize it was a clearance item. I thought she just increased the price. That was unfortunate though. It would've been nice to get them at the clearance price.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl

Surprisingly, that True Leave-In actually kept my hair moist.  I think it has a 'cone'

Now I may try the Crème, if it doesn't have 'hold'. 

It's interesting because it's in a Tube kinda like KBB's Sweet Ambrosia. 

I wonder how their Cleansing Conditioner is?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *O OK I didn't realize it was a clearance item. I thought she just increased the price. That was unfortunate though. It would've been nice to get them at the clearance price.*



@curlyhersheygirl

The other 6 were $9.00 and Saturday it was $9 when I made my other purchase.

She took several days to respond to my request to add to that order.

I guess I could have split hairs (no pun intended) with her on the fact, that when I contacted her Saturday it was $9 but I've been riding that $9 AV Coconut Milk Conditioner train a long, long time.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl

I'm trying a new Brand, (Deep Conditioner) Coco Conscious Collective (B1 G1 Free).


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *I'll keep you posted on the ginger hair lotion*.



@curlyhersheygirl

Thank you.  Please do!


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> 
> Surprisingly, that True Leave-In actually kept my hair moist.  I think it has a 'cone'
> 
> Now I may try the Crème, if it doesn't have 'hold'.
> 
> It's interesting because it's in a Tube kinda like KBB's Sweet Ambrosia.
> 
> I wonder how their Cleansing Conditioner is?


@IDareT'sHair 
That's great. I've never heard of them before so I'll keep my eye on them. 

I recently learned that SM's JBCO line contains some soft of cone. It keeps my hair soft too so I'm not worried about it.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> 
> I'm trying a new Brand, (Deep Conditioner) Coco Conscious Collective (B1 G1 Free).


@IDareT'sHair 
Haven't heard about this brand either.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl
When you get a chance, down the road, after they use up 50-11 thangs.

I'd really like to know the Kurl-Kidz impressions on True products.   (they are B2 G1 Free at Sally)

So, if you ever need a quick. cheap on the ground fix.

Clawd.....Here I am listening to a bunch of little PJ's!....


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *I recently learned that SM's JBCO* line contains some soft of cone. It keeps my hair soft too so I'm not worried about it.



@curlyhersheygirl

I love that Masque.  I was using it as a Pre-Rx.  And the scent is 'decent'.

I think I swapped out my other jar, but when they have another Sale, Imma definitely pick this up again.

OT: 'True' is uber fragranceful. (Tropical Mango Pina Colada-ish).  The other plus for me is that it is 13oz. You know I can run skrait through some products.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> When you get a chance, down the road, after they use up 50-11 thangs.
> 
> I'd really like to know the Kurl-Kidz impressions on True products.   (they are B2 G1 Free at Sally)
> 
> So, if you ever need a quick. cheap on the ground fix.
> 
> Clawd.....Here I am listening to a bunch of little PJ's!....


@IDareT'sHair 
LOL They love giving their reviews.

I'll definitely check them out. I like having on the ground options I can readily get my hands on.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

@IDareT'sHair 
I just went to the Sally's webste to check out True. They look very promising. These companies have really stepped their game up. It was so hard to find products on the ground when I went natural 7 years ago.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *I just went to the Sally's webste to check out True. They look very promising. These companies have really stepped their game up. It was so hard to find products on the ground when I went natural 7 years ago.*



@curlyhersheygirl

I just ordered x3 of the L-I's.  When they get here I'll send the Kidz one to try.  They already shipped.

I looked at some YT videos as well as the True Thread here.  I think the L-I gets the best reviews although some of their other products weren't trending that bad either.


----------



## rileypak

Hi ladies!

Well I may have to retire the APB Broccoli Hair Creme. My relaxed & early transitioning hair loved it, was moisturized almost instantly and for days. Now my mostly low porosity, mostly natural hair, it's just not enough. My hair just feels okay but not super juicy like I'm used to lately. I'll pass it on to little brother instead.


----------



## Golden75

Hey ladies.  Thanks for the condolences.  Trying to get back to some normalcy.  It's hard, but taking it day by day.  

I kinda want that straightening brush... I think my bed, bath, beyond has it so I may slide up there by this weekend.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Golden75 
Hi G


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My Brush arrived today.  It wasn't wrapped very well.  It was in a thin plastic mailer.

I wish it would have had more padding (even with the box).  I'm funny about Electronics.


----------



## Golden75

@IDareT'sHair Hey T


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> 
> I just ordered x3 of the L-I's.  When they get here I'll send the Kidz one to try.  They already shipped.
> 
> I looked at some YT videos as well as the True Thread here.  I think the L-I gets the best reviews although some of their other products weren't trending that bad either.


@IDareT'sHair 
You didnt have to do that, thanks. You're spoiling them lol.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> My Brush arrived today.  It wasn't wrapped very well.  It was in a thin plastic mailer.
> 
> I wish it would have had more padding (even with the box).  I'm funny about Electronics.


@IDareT'sHair 
Yeah I'm the same. I like my electronics wrapped in bubble wrap just to be safe. Hopefully it works as expected.


----------



## Shay72

Just heard about the Made Beautiful line and read the thread. I may give it a try.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair said:


> @BrownBetty
> Wish I 'could' take credit for the Sweet Honey Hair Thang da' _remix_, but I got doing that from @curlyhersheygirl and I think @Beamodel and a few other posters were already mixing it.
> 
> I just hopped on it, because I had jar and I had a jar of Dope.  Then, I began just mixing it with other things.
> 
> Even though it's little different from Bekura's YAM, for me, in my opinion, it is kinda like it.
> 
> I know others disagree, so that's just my own opinion on it, I still think it's some-what 'similar'.
> 
> And it's Fun to Play in the Goooo



Yea I've only ever tried the sweet honey thang mixed. I never tried it as a stand alone and wasn't interested in doing it as such. 

I'm glad many love it mixed into other DC's. To me it inhances DC's to the fullest. Good Stuff!!!


----------



## Shay72

@IDareT'sHair 
That is so scary lol. I just went back to catch up on the thread and you were talking about Made Beautiful/True in a few posts.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair said:


> My Brush arrived today.  It wasn't wrapped very well.  It was in a thin plastic mailer.
> 
> I wish it would have had more padding (even with the box).  I'm funny about Electronics.



Wow mines came from Amazon and it was packed in a box with packing stuff around the box.


----------



## divachyk

@MileHighDiva, transitioning without big chop if I can hold out that long. I don't live near Tampa so no, I haven't. Would love to check her out though. She seems to be on point from her IG. 

@IDareT'sHair, I actually kept my hair out (well, in a bun). I leave the bun in for a few days before re-doing it. I don't have the energy for daily manipulation.


----------



## MileHighDiva

divachyk said:


> @MileHighDiva, transitioning without big chop if I can hold out that long. I don't live near Tampa so no, I haven't. Would love to check her out though. She seems to be on point from her IG.
> 
> @IDareT'sHair, I actually kept my hair out (well, in a bun). I leave the bun in for a few days before re-doing it. I don't have the energy for daily manipulation.



Why do I think you're in or near Tampa?


----------



## Golden75

Ordered the apalus brush last night, should arrive tomorrow.  Got a $5 Target gift card so will probably get the SM hi-pro mask.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72 said:


> *Just heard about the Made Beautiful line and read the thread. I may give it a try*.



@Shay72
When you get it.....Please give me a review.  I especially like the fact that they are 12-13 ounces.



Beamodel said:


> *Wow mines came from Amazon and it was packed in a box with packing stuff around the box.*


@Beamodel

Mine was in a Thin Plastic Sleeve.  I am not happy about the way it shipped.

I just hope it works okay after being thrown all around by USPS.



Golden75 said:


> *Ordered the apalus brush last night, should arrive tomorrow.  Got a $5 Target gift card so will probably get the SM hi-pro mask*.



@Golden75

I see you tryna' get back on your game.  Did you get your Brush in Pink or Black?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *You didnt have to do that, thanks. You're spoiling them lol*.



@curlyhersheygirl  They just shipped from Sally.  I'll pop you one in the mail when it gets here.


----------



## flyygirlll2

@IDareT'sHair My  brush came in a box and was bubble wrapped. Hopefully everything works fine, I know I would be irked too.

I haven't touched my hair in a few days but it still feels soft and fluffy. I think the combination of SSI Cranberry Cocktail and PM SK Serum worked perfectly together. Right now my hair looks like a big cotton cloud  lol.


----------



## Golden75

@IDareT'sHair Yea the spirit is returning, but Imma hold it down till I get the stash under control.

Oh I got it in pink.


----------



## Golden75

flyygirlll2 said:


> @IDareT'sHair My  brush came in a box and was bubble wrapped. Hopefully everything works fine, I know I would be irked too.
> 
> I haven't touched my hair in a few days but it still feels soft and fluffy. I think the combination of SSI Cranberry Cocktail and PM SK Serum worked perfectly together. Right now my hair looks like a big cotton cloud  lol.



I hope I bought the PM SK serum.  I know I picked up a sample size, just can't remember if I bought it.


----------



## flyygirlll2

@Golden75 Yeah so far I really like the serum. It's a keeper.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

flyygirlll2 said:


> *Right now my hair looks like a big cotton cloud  lol.*



@flyygirlll2
I like Big Cotton Clouds  Yeah, that ticked me skrait off.  I've never received a Blow Dryer and/or Flat Iron with such poor packaging.



Golden75 said:


> *Oh I got it in pink*.



@Golden75

I wish mine was Pank too.  Maybe if I find the need to get a back up, I'll get Pink.


----------



## Beamodel

I second that PM Super Skinny serum. That's the one I use for all my blow out/flat iron/straightening brush sessions.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I'm getting some Qhemet Saturday.  *tis all*


----------



## Beamodel

@IDareT'sHair 
Where did you purchase your brush from? 
Do you have Amazon prime?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Finished Up:
x1 16oz Cathy Howse UBH (x1 Liter back up)
x1 16oz Hydroquench Chocolate Cleansing Conditioner (x1 16oz Lime & Coconut back up)


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel said:


> *Where did you purchase your brush from?
> Do you have Amazon prime?*



@Beamodel

I don't.  That's why mine took so long to ship.

I got mine off E  bay.


----------



## Beamodel

Oh okay. Prime is wonderful. It changes your buying habits. It spoils you actually lol.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel said:


> *Oh okay. Prime is wonderful. It changes your buying habits. It spoils you actually lol.*


@Beamodel

I've looked at Prime several times, but never got it.  I do have something I use on my Face on Auto-Delivery, but that's about it.

Even though I buy a lot from A-mazon.  I should give Prime serious consideration.

OT: I notice the price of the Apalus creeping up on E       bay.  #LHCF


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Beamodel
> 
> I've looked at Prime several times, but never got it.  I do have something I use on my Face on Auto-Delivery, but that's about it.
> 
> Even though I buy a lot from Amazon.  I should give Prime serious consideration.
> 
> OT: I notice the price of the Apalus creeping up on Ebay.  #LHCF



Get Prime guhl!!!


----------



## flyygirlll2

@Beamodel  Yes girl that PM SK Serum is the business 

@IDareT'sHair It's funny because the first place I looked was Ebay but I saw the price was high compared to Amazon.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Beamodel @flyygirlll2 @Golden75

I don't have any Serum(s).  PM Super Skinny always gets rave reviews.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

shawnyblazes said:


> *Get Prime guhl!!!*



@shawnyblazes

Oh Wait a Minute - Hold Up! 

Nah this PUSHA won't come up in here talkin' mess!......


----------



## IDareT'sHair

flyygirlll2 said:


> *It's funny because the first place I looked was Ebay but I saw the price was high compared to Amazon.*



@flyygirlll2

It's always the 1st place I look too.

And a friend gave me 2-Hundred Bucks worth of e-bae gift cards for my B-Day although I forgot to use one for that purchase. #bigdummy


----------



## IDareT'sHair

OT: Okay, so I'm hearing out here on the PJ Skreets that Coco Conscious Collective isn't worth the money.

So, what do ya'll know? @shawnyblazes @flyygirlll2

Clawd I wish I woulda' known that before I paid.  My order was messed up.  That was a sign.

Man.....I coulda' saved my money for Qhemet.


----------



## MileHighDiva

Courtney has a new line _Give_ _it_ _to_ _Me_ _Straight_.  I'm interested in the leave in/detangler.  However, they don't have the ingredients listed. The chat response was they'll add the ingredients back to the website later this week.

Why not give me the ingredients in the chat? 

http://themanechoice.com/collections/all/products/give-it-to-me-straight-leave-in-detangler


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair said:


> I'm getting some Qhemet Saturday.  *tis all*


Is QB having a sale @IDareT'sHair?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75 said:


> *Is QB having a sale* *?*



Yup. @Golden75 Saturday 1 Day only 25% off


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Beamodel
> 
> I've looked at Prime several times, but never got it.  I do have something I use on my Face on Auto-Delivery, but that's about it.
> 
> Even though I buy a lot from A-mazon.  I should give Prime serious consideration.
> 
> OT: I notice the price of the Apalus creeping up on E       bay.  #LHCF



Prime is amazing with two day shipping. Amazon prime tv (just like Netflix) prime music too.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel said:


> *Yea I've only ever tried the sweet honey thang mixed. I never tried it as a stand alone and wasn't interested in doing it as such.  I'm glad many love it mixed into other DC's. To me it inhances DC's to the fullest. Good Stuff!!!*



@Beamodel

You laid us out with this bit of Research..,..


----------



## Beamodel

Lol @IDareT'sHair 

I'm glad I could be of assistance


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel said:


> *Lol  I'm glad I could be of assistance*



@Beamodel

I'm under the Steamer with it right now!


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

IDareT'sHair said:


> @shawnyblazes
> 
> Oh Wait a Minute - Hold Up!
> 
> Nah this PUSHA won't come up in here talkin' mess!......


LOL yes yes yesss


----------



## IDareT'sHair

IDareT'sHair said:


> OT: Okay, so I'm hearing out here on the PJ Skreets that *Coco Conscious Collective isn't worth the money.
> So, what do ya'll know?* @shawnyblazes @flyygirlll2
> 
> *Clawd I wish I woulda' known that before I paid.  My order was messed up.  That was a sign.*
> 
> Man.....I coulda' saved my money for Qhemet.



@shawnyblazes

?


----------



## flyygirlll2

@IDareT'sHair That was my first time hearing about this line. I went to the site and browsed around but I honestly wasn't moved enough to buy anything.... and you know I like buying stuff 

@MileHighDiva Idk why folks don't just list the ingredients smh. I need to know what's going on my hair. The *only* product I've bought that didn't list the ingredients was BBD Stretch Growth Cream, but thankfully it works for my hair. That's not something I'd do again though.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

flyygirlll2 said:


> *I went to the site and browsed around but I honestly wasn't moved enough to buy anything.... and you know I like buying stuff * *The only product I've bought that didn't list the ingredients was BBD Stretch Growth Cream, but thankfully it works for my hair.* That's not something I'd do again though.


@flyygirlll2

I couldn't resist B1 G1 Free.  I Agree about BBD.  It definitely works for me.


----------



## rileypak

My Jakeala arrived today!!
The Amla Parfait is a little different in texture but it's probably because of the weather. I might try the goop by itself during a midweek nape conditioning session when it gets warmer. And the Beau Vert DC seems interesting,  can't wait to try it.

And I'll probably be in that thang Saturday for some MTDG, Olive Honey Balm, and maybe some CTDG.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> *My Jakeala arrived today!!*
> *The Amla Parfait is a little different in texture but it's probably because of the weather.* *And the Beau Vert DC seems interesting,  can't wait to try it*.



@rileypak
My my Shea Amala was a totally different consistency from my previous jars. 

The Beau Vert is very nice.  At least the sample I had was.

I recently purchased a full-sized jar. I hope it is exactly like the sample.


----------



## Shay72

I don't know how long I'm gonna be on this cheapie non natural train. I feel like my hair has a layer of frizz now. I wasn't truly prepared this morning and didn't tea rinse. I feel like that may be the difference. We shall see. 

@IDareT'sHair 
I will let you know once I try the line.Trying to decide what I want. I'm definitely interested in the curl refresher


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak
> My my Shea Amala was a totally different consistency from my previous jars.
> 
> The Beau Vert is very nice.  At least the sample I had was.
> 
> I recently purchased a full-sized jar. I hope it is exactly like the sample.



Yeah the parfaits I purchased some time ago were super whipped but dense. This jar is super whipped but much looser in texture. No biggie though, it'll be in the mini fridge anyway.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

IDareT'sHair said:


> @shawnyblazes
> 
> ?


It was buy one get one free lol.  That's an indicatorit wasn't selling well to me because I haven't seen a lot of reviews for it.  I almost bought the leave in but the site was giving me issues. .


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> Y*eah the parfaits I purchased some time ago were super whipped but dense. This jar is super whipped but much looser in texture. *



@rileypak

Exxxactly.  I Agree 100%.  

So, since we were talmbout it, I went ahead and opened & smelled the Berry Bellini. Smells absolutely amazing.

It is a little more dense and more like the 'original' ones than the Watermelon one I received about a month ago which was loose and goopy.


----------



## divachyk

I love Amazon Prime. I was being super cheap at first but I'm hooked and will never go back. I buy everything on Amazon.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

shawnyblazes said:


> *It was buy one get one free lol.  That's an indicatorit wasn't selling well to me because I haven't seen a lot of reviews for it.  I almost bought the leave in but the site was giving me issues. *.



@shawnyblazes
Yeah, I was having issues with the site as well and they ended up Invoicing me for my purchase. 

I just got x2 Jars of the Smoothing DC'ing Treatment.

The B1 G1 FREE took control of my spuurrrrrrt.......

I wish I would have cancelled that order, based on the pm I got about how turrrible the products are.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

IDareT'sHair said:


> @shawnyblazes
> Yeah, I was having issues with the site as well and they ended up Invoicing me for my purchase.
> 
> I just got x2 Jars of the Smoothing DC'ing Treatment.
> 
> The B1 G1 FREE took control of my spurt.......
> 
> I wish I would have cancelled that order, based on the pm I got about how turrrible the products are.


Lololol.  It will work out...hopefully...lol

Mix a little magic in after you try it solo.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72 said:


> *I don't know how long I'm gonna be on this cheapie non natural train. I feel like my hair has a layer of frizz now. *
> I will let you know once I try the line. Trying to decide what I want. I'm definitely interested in the curl refresher



@Shay72

Nah. Sis.  The "Cheapie Train" is a Train to Nowhere.   You can Come On Back Nah.

I was gone get the Mask or Butter or the Cowash, but decided against it and just got the L-I.'s

ETA: "Technically I guess "True" is a 'somewhat' Cheapie Train product.  It's B2 G1 Free  And it's been that price 4-eva @ 6 bucks and some change.

So Um Yeah.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

shawnyblazes said:


> Lololol.  It will work out...hopefully...lol  *Mix a little magic in after you try it solo*.



@shawnyblazes

Gurl....after that pm I got.... it's gone take more than some durn Magic.


----------



## flyygirlll2

Speaking of Jakeala Honey Thang, some of it ended up spilling out  I thought I had closed the lid all the way but I didn't. I still have a good amount left but it sucks that I lost some. I might get something from QB. It's not often that she has a sale.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Made my QB Cart for Saturday.  I got in there back ups to the back ups.

Debating on grabbing an 8oz Jar of CTDG?

I treated myself to a 16oz jar of CTDG for my B-Day which is still unopened.

I may just throw an 8oz Jar of CTDG in there too, just to be on the safe-side.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

flyygirlll2 said:


> *Speaking of Jakeala Honey Thang, some of it ended up spilling out  I thought I had closed the lid all the way but I didn't.*



@flyygirlll2

I hate when stuff like that happens. 

But dropping a Jar of something and having it spill out is the absolute worst.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@flyygirlll2

Speaking of QB, that Moringa Softening Serum is suppose to be excellent, but it's only 2.2 oz's.

I do like the Moringa Conditioner.  I got that one time in a Swap.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

I love Qhemet and it's been a long time since she's done 25 %   I'm getting some CTDG and BRBC.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

shawnyblazes said:


> I love Qhemet and *it's been a long time since she's done 25 %  * I'm getting some CTDG and BRBC.



@shawnyblazes

Yasss Lawd!  It has been.  Imma be on it.


----------



## flyygirlll2

@IDareT'sHair  2.2 oz's?? I'm sure it's probably still expensive. I'm more interested in getting the CTDG, that long arse name butter, and maybe the AOHC.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My AveYou Shipped.

My APB and my Natural Luxe Lip Balm came today.  I still haven't gotten it out of the mail.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

flyygirlll2 said:


> *2.2 oz's?? I'm sure it's probably still expensive. *I'm more interested in getting the CTDG, that long arse name butter, and maybe the AOHC.



@flyygirlll2

It's $13.00 for 2.2 oz's.


----------



## BrownBetty

Qhemet is having a sale!!!!?

Yes Lawd...
I will get a ctdg, mtdg, ohhb... this is the plan.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

IDareT'sHair said:


> @flyygirlll2
> 
> It's $13.00 for 2.2 oz's.


I let that oil go 5 years ago because Hairvedas is just as good and you get more.  Love Qhemet but nope, not paying for those ounces when Cocasta is just as wonderful.


----------



## flyygirlll2

@IDareT'sHair Oh, then no ma'am to that. Nope


----------



## flyygirlll2

@shawnyblazes Exactly. HV's Cocasta oil is really nice and smells good for a reasonable price.

Off topic but I wish Hattache was having a sale. Feels like they haven't had one in a while. Of course I don't need a damn thing, but ya'll know how it is lol.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

shawnyblazes said:


> I let that oil go 5 years ago because *Hairvedas is just as good and you get more.* *Love Qhemet but nope, not paying for those ounces when Cocasta is just as wonderful.*



@shawnyblazes
Agreed about Cocasta. 

I haven't tried the Moringa Softening Serum, but kept hoping I would get one on a Swap.


----------



## Beamodel

I want some CTDG but I might just go grab it from Sephora. I don't feel like waiting on shipping when I'm gonna be paying just about the same price after the discount with shipping from the sale vs getting it in ground at full price  minus a dollor or so


----------



## divachyk

My Sephora sucks. Doesn't carry QB. Their excuse -- it's a small store. @Beamodel


----------



## KinksAndInk

I want to try the CTDG (I blame @IDareT'sHair ) but I'll wait until the Sephora spring sale the first week in April. I did my calculations and it's about a dollar (or more as I only calculated a 15% discount) cheaper if I get it at Sephora. I don't plan on using it right now so I can wait. And since I get free shipping, I'll order online with the rest of my stuff.


----------



## Beamodel

divachyk said:


> My Sephora sucks. Doesn't carry QB. Their excuse -- it's a small store. @Beamodel



Yea @divachyk
My Sephora has it in store and it's right up the street from my job, so no waiting on items to ship type of deal. That sucks yours is a small one and don't carry it.


----------



## CocoGlow

Hey Ladies,

For those who have tried *Bobeam's Cocoa Cream Conditioner* & her *New Formula Conditioner*, can you tell a difference between the 2?

I noticed they have almost the exact same ingredients except the Cocoa Cream one has Aloe Vera Juice & the Cocoa Powder. They both have yummy Marshmallow Root & Slippery Elm Bark and everything else is the same.

I recently purchased the Cocoa Cream one and absolutely LOVE it (amazing Softness, great Slip, nice Scent and it really soaks into my Low Porosity strands) but I know it's Limited Edition so I was wondering if I should stock up now or wait for a better sale and get the other one (New Formula) in various scents (Coconut/Buttercream) - if they are interchangeable.

Thanks in Advance


----------



## Shay72

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Shay72
> 
> Nah. Sis.  The "Cheapie Train" is a Train to Nowhere.   You can Come On Back Nah.
> 
> I was gone get the Mask or Butter or the Cowash, but decided against it and just got the L-I.'s
> 
> ETA: "Technically I guess "True" is a 'somewhat' Cheapie Train product.  It's B2 G1 Free  And it's been that price 4-eva @ 6 bucks and some change.
> 
> So Um Yeah.


I personally wouldn't call them cheap at $9.99 a bottle. Anything under that would be cheap to me. But they're an even better bargain now for buy 2 get 1 free. They're also natural. My preference is cheap & natural. I'm going to try the leave in, cowash, and curl refresher.


----------



## Shay72

Shay72 said:


> I personally wouldn't call them cheap at $9.99 a bottle. Anything under that would be cheap to me. But they're an even better bargain now for buy 2 get 1 free. They're also natural. My preference is cheap & natural. I'm going to try the leave in, cowash, and curl refresher.


OOh I see on their own site it is cheaper. I was looking at Sally's.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@CocoGlow 
Not Sure.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72 said:


> I personally wouldn't call them cheap at $9.99 a bottle. Anything under that would be cheap to me. But they're an even better bargain now for buy 2 get 1 free. They're also natural. My preference is cheap & natural. *I'm going to try *the leave in,* cowash,* and curl refresher.



@Shay72
I'll be near a Sally today.  I may swing by and pick this up  (for research purposes)

Even though I said I didn't need any additional Cowashers.

ETA:  I didn't know they had their own site.


----------



## CocoGlow

CocoGlow said:


> Hey Ladies,
> 
> For those who have tried *Bobeam's Cocoa Cream Conditioner* & her *New Formula Conditioner*, can you tell a difference between the 2?
> 
> I noticed they have almost the exact same ingredients except the Cocoa Cream one has Aloe Vera Juice & the Cocoa Powder. They both have yummy Marshmallow Root & Slippery Elm Bark and everything else is the same.
> 
> I recently purchased the Cocoa Cream one and absolutely LOVE it (amazing Softness, great Slip, nice Scent and it really soaks into my Low Porosity strands) but I know it's Limited Edition so I was wondering if I should stock up now or wait for a better sale and get the other one (New Formula) in various scents (Coconut/Buttercream) - if they are interchangeable.
> 
> Thanks in Advance




@Beamodel ... if I recall correctly you tried both right? I think it was you ... so many long threads lol ... sorry if I got it wrong ...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My Sally came today.  Also my APB and some other stuff. 

Wonder when I'll get my AveYou?


----------



## Golden75

My apalus brush came.  I kinda want 16oz CTDG, maybe OHHB.  Haven't had that in years.  Heck I'll prob get BRBC and AOHC just cause.


----------



## Shay72

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Shay72
> I'll be near a Sally today.  I may swing by and pick this up  (for research purposes)
> 
> Even though I said I didn't need any additional Cowashers.
> 
> ETA:  I didn't know they had their own site.


I may order from their site or swing by Sally's. Yeah I'm going to have to use the cheapies I have and keep it moving. I just can't . I'm hoping there will be some good Memorial Day sales. Shay Shay is like **** !


----------



## Beamodel

CocoGlow said:


> @Beamodel ... if I recall correctly you tried both right? I think it was you ... so many long threads lol ... sorry if I got it wrong ...



Yes I tried both. Both are good. Ironically enough, I like the cocoa limited condish one a tad bit more and my hair hates aloe Vera but this DC made my hair feel Great. But they both are really really similar and nice. I hope that helps.


----------



## Beamodel

I picked up my CTDG from Sephora today. 

I really want to wash my hair. Last night I oiled my scalp with JBCO and my hair feels pretty gross now


----------



## Shay72

I plan to purchase from Hattache, Honey Handmade and Oyin Handmade if they have Memorial Day sales. I see Hattache did last year and I'm pretty sure Honey Handmade will. Oyin's sales are usually terrible but since I'm interested in buying larger sizes that little bit may help.


----------



## CocoGlow

Beamodel said:


> Yes I tried both. Both are good. Ironically enough, I like the cocoa limited condish one a tad bit more and my hair hates aloe Vera but this DC made my hair feel Great. But they both are really really similar and nice. I hope that helps.



Thanks Sis! I was wondering if there really was a difference. Yeah I too was shocked that my hair likes it as much as it does. I guess the Aloe & Cocoa Powder kick it up a notch. When you say you like it a tad bit more, is it because it offers more moisture, softness, slip, etc?

I do want to try the other one but I'm scurred my hair may not love it as much. I wonder why the Cocoa one is limited edition?  I think it should be available ALL the time! 

If I recall correctly everyone was saying to get the New Formula in Buttercream & Coconut scent - not Coco Mango cause it doesn't smell that great, right?


----------



## Golden75

@CocoGlow I wouldn't repurchase the coco mango scent.  The other 2 definitely smell better.


----------



## Beamodel

@CocoGlow 
The cocoa condish limited provided a tad bit more slip. I think the moisture was equivalent. I'm using the coconut cream one tomorrow but I won't be using it alone. I'll be mixing Jakeala honey sweet thang with it. 

Not because it isn't a performer (I truly like it) but because Jakeala honey sweet thang amplifies every DC that I mix that stuff in


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72 said:


> *I may order from their site or swing by Sally's.*



@Shay72
I ended up grabbing x2 Cowashes and another L-I.  But I think Imma take one of the L-I's back.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl



You gettin' any QB?


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

I got my BN order today.

We should use up a few things this weekend so I'll post those on Saturday.

I also have my QB cart ready. I may tweak it a bit depending on the shipping cost.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl

OT:  While I was in Sally, I saw Oyin sitting on the Counter and they said they haven't put it out yet.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> 
> 
> 
> You gettin' any QB?


@IDareT'sHair 
Yup. CTDG, AOHC, MTCG & maybe the BRBC.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

@IDareT'sHair 
My Sally's doesn't have them out yet either.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> 
> 
> 
> *You gettin' any QB?*



@curlyhersheygirl

What's in your QB Cart?

*We keep outposting each other


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

curlyhersheygirl said:


> @IDareT'sHair
> Yup. CTDG, AOHC, MTCG & maybe the BRBC.


@IDareT'sHair 
FYI


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> Yup. CTDG, AOHC, *MTCG *& maybe the BRBC.



@curlyhersheygirl

Bolded is very nice


----------



## IDareT'sHair

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> 
> What's in your QB Cart?
> 
> **We keep outposting each other*



@curlyhersheygirl


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl
I'm close to using up AV's Ashlii Amala.  I have x1 back up.  Also, x1 HTN Protein L-I.  I have x1 back up.

I wonder where my Monique's Boutique order is?  I just remembered I got that stuff....


----------



## IDareT'sHair

So I'm waiting on:
Coco Conscious Collective
AveYou
Monique's Natural Hair Boutique

*I think that's it*
@curlyhersheygirl


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

@IDareT'sHair 
Those ghees are wonderful.
Hopefully those backups will get there soon.
All I'm waiting on is my APB


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl

My APB came. 

I didn't smell the new scents I got.  Hopefully I'll like: Fruit Loops & Sugared Cookie Crunch.

I also got "Chicks Dig It" which I love.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl

Instead of getting another Jar of CTDG I should get MTCG


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> 
> Instead of getting another Jar of CTDG I should get MTCG


@IDareT'sHair 
That's a good idea especially since you bought a 16oz before.
I wish she had MTCG in 16oz


----------



## meka72

KinksAndInk said:


> I want to try the CTDG (I blame @IDareT'sHair ) but I'll wait until the Sephora spring sale the first week in April. I did my calculations and it's about a dollar (or more as I only calculated a 15% discount) cheaper if I get it at Sephora. I don't plan on using it right now so I can wait. And since I get free shipping, I'll order online with the rest of my stuff.



I was thinking about waiting on Sephora's sale too. I just worked the math and I'm better off buying directly from QB since I'm getting the 16 oz jars of BRBC and AOHC, in addition to the long name butter. That's if my math was right.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl

I replaced the jar of CTDG with MTCG (for now)


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

@IDareT'sHair 
I'm debating on whether or not to get the BRBC. I've never tried it so I'm not sure.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl

When I got the MTCG on a Swap, I was using it as a DC'er. 

How does the Kurl-Fam use it?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *I'm debating on whether or not to get the BRBC. I've never tried it so I'm not sure.*



@curlyhersheygirl 
It's super, super nice.

A little lighter than AOHC.  I think you would love it.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> 
> When I got the MTCG on a Swap, I was using it as a DC'er.
> 
> How does the Kurl-Fam use it?


@IDareT'sHair 
We use it as a DC and LI. It's wonder both ways. We never made it a staple due to the size. We blow through 8ozs in no time.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> We use it as a DC and LI. It's wonder both ways. *We never made it a staple due to the size. We blow through 8ozs in no time.*



@curlyhersheygirl

Um..Yeah...Me Too 

Good to know.  I'll try it both ways too.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl

I think my new System of Butters/Grease/Cleansing Conditioners (Fall & Winter)

Lotions/Spritz/R/O Conditioners (Spring & Summer)

Should work out fine. 

As you know, right now I'm stocking up on Lotions.

Even though I will be hopping on this QB Sale.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

@IDareT'sHair 
That's great. 
Getting in on a good sale just makes sense. At least your system will keep the purchases in some sort of order.


----------



## rileypak

So happy to hear good stuff about the MTCG


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Was thinking about getting something from ST'icals but will wait on QB.


----------



## rileypak

I was going to skip ST too but....

Still getting some QB though. Really wanna try MTCG and OHHB and 25% off sounds like it's rare for her (is it?)


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

@rileypak It is. QB rarely has more than one sale. At least since I've been a fan.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

@IDareT'sHair 
I looked at ST too but also decided to pass.


----------



## BrownBetty

I have made at least 4 ST carts this year. Never hit pay now... 

Still waiting on:
Jakeala
APB - just ordered


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Okay so my AveYou came today:

They Refunded my money on DB Transitioning Crème *which was the main thing I wanted* @Shay72

And instead of x2 of the DB Cherry Kernel Butter they only sent x1 and refunded me my money.

So, I still have no DB Transitioning Hair Crème.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@rileypak

What chu' gettin' from QB?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

So, I ended up returning some of my True Leave-In (especially since I somehow ended up with x5). #dontjudge 

I exchanged x1 for a Cowash and x1 for Oyin Whipped Pudding.  (The Sally I made my return at today actually did have Oyin), but they only had BSP & Whipped Pudding.

So, now I have x2 Cowashes and the L-I I'm currently using. 

The Leave-In actually works for me.  I cannot say it dries out my hair. 

It's decent enough (IMO) but I cannot justify having x5 bottles of it.

I will try the Cowash in the a.m.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I need to find my last bottle of PBN Murumuru.  I need to use it.  I've been holding on to it and it's time to let it go.

I am still ticked off that she changed everything.....


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak
> 
> What chu' gettin' from QB?



Grabbing some MTCG and OHHB...maybe another CTDG too.

What about you?


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> I need to find my last bottle of PBN Murumuru.  I need to use it.  I've been holding on to it and it's time to let it go.
> 
> I am stick ticked off that she changed everything.....



I'm glad you mentioned it! I need to put it on the product list in the next few months for use.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

@IDareT'sHair 
I was hoping it was just a name change but no luck. I've moved on.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl

I looked at my last bottle.  I will use this soon.  I might as well.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *I was hoping it was just a name change but no luck. I've moved on.*



@curlyhersheygirl

Um Yeah...and my Beloved Mango Tea Scalp Butter will be no more. 

I still have x3 Jars of that and a jar of Chocolate Smoothie (I think).


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

@IDareT'sHair 
All I have left is a jar and a smidge of the cupuacu butter.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *All I have left is a jar *and a smidge of the cupuacu butter.



@curlyhersheygirl

Um... Okay....A  Jar of Wha????


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> 
> Um... Okay....A  Jar of Wha????


@IDareT'sHair 
Lol you know what I meant.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl

Are  you doing your Hair tomorrow?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl

I told you AveYou didn't send x2 of my items.  I wasn't charged for them, but still.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> 
> Are  you doing your Hair tomorrow?


@IDareT'sHair 
Yup.
I'm going to cowash with APB iced coffee and DC with Claudie's protein renew.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> 
> I told you AveYou didn't send x2 of my items.  I wasn't charged for them, but still.


@IDareT'sHair 
I saw that. I wonder what happened?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl

Have you tried any of SSI's new hair lotions?


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> 
> Have you tried any of SSI's new hair lotions?


@IDareT'sHair 
No I haven't. Did you?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl

So, here's what I'm looking at getting (M-Day)
NG Plaintain
HV's Whipped Ends Hydration (forget the new name)
SSI's Lotions
Bel Nouvo's Avocado & Shea
Claudie's Hair Satin or Frappe


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *No I haven't. Did you?*



@curlyhersheygirl

I had the Cranberry Cocktail but ended up swapping it before I tried it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> 
> So, here's what I'm looking at getting (M-Day)
> NG Plaintain
> HV's Whipped Ends Hydration (forget the new name)
> SSI's Lotions
> Bel Nouvo's Avocado & Shea
> Claudie's Hair Satin or Frappe



There may be more like:
KeraVada
Hydratherma Naturals
APB

I wish Oyin would make a Berry Hair Dew for Summer. @curlyhersheygirl


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *Yup.
> I'm going to cowash with APB iced coffee and DC with Claudie's protein renew*.


@curlyhersheygirl

NICE!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> *Grabbing some MTCG and OHHB...maybe another CTDG too*.  *What about you?*


@rileypak 
Just back-ups: AOHC, BRBC, abcdefg Butter and probably MTCG.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

@IDareT'sHair 
Oo a berry hair few would be lovely. I wonder if they are open to suggestions.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *Oo a berry hair few would be lovely. I wonder if they are open to suggestions.*



@curlyhersheygirl

I made that suggestion to them about 2-3 years ago......


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl

Don't forget to post what all Ya'll used up!


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> 
> Don't forget to post what all Ya'll used up!


@IDareT'sHair 
I won't. Even Ari contributed to the use up list this time lol


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> I won't. *Even Ari contributed to the use up list this time lol*



@curlyhersheygirl
Lawd...Ya'll done turnt my baby into a little PJ


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl

I need to look for that QB discount code, so I can be ready for tomorrow.

Found it!


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> Lawd...Ya'll done turnt my baby into a little PJ


@IDareT'sHair 
Lol we sure did. Her hair is low porosity and very finicky. So it took some time to find the right stuff for her hair.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> 
> I need to look for that QB discount code, so I can be ready for tomorrow.


@IDareT'sHair 
It's Soft Hair


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *Lol we sure did. Her hair is low porosity and very finicky.* *So it took some time to find the right stuff for her hair.*



@curlyhersheygirl

  And Ya'll done called her Lo-Po


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> 
> And Ya'll done called her Lo-Po


@IDareT'sHair


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl
I might as well say I used up: x1 HTN Protein Balanced L-I.  I have x1 back up

ETA: I still miffed I don't have my DB Transitioning Crème.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


>



@curlyhersheygirl

What kinda of stuff does little Ms. Lady's hair like?


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> 
> What kinda of stuff does little Ms. Lady's hair like?


@IDareT'sHair 
APB's refresher, SM weightless fruit fusion mask, Elucence moisture shampoo, SSI blueberry cowash, NG sweet plantain and pure jojoba oil. Everything else sits on her hair


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *APB's refresher, SM weightless fruit fusion mask, Elucence moisture shampoo, SSI blueberry cowash, NG sweet plantain and pure jojoba oil. Everything else sits on her hair*



@curlyherseygirl

Lawd...She already got high-end taste.She Ain't Playin'


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyherseygirl
> 
> Lawd...She already got high-end taste.She Ain't Playin'


@IDareT'sHair 
She sure does. Especially that jojoba oil


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *She sure does. Especially that jojoba oil*



@curlyhersheygirl

IKR?  I want another bottle myself - but that price.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> 
> IKR?  I want another bottle myself - but that price.


@IDareT'sHair 
I need another bottle myself but I can't find a reasonable price.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *I need another bottle myself but I can't find a reasonable price*.



@curlyhersheygirl 
Ari got it goin' on over there.

*Cackles at her little product list*


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl
The Spurrrrt tryna' mess up my head tonight.I've been wanting something all night.


----------



## BrownBetty

I'm going to sit out Qhemet.  I have been on a buying spree and it is cheaper for me to buy it from Sephora next month... lol.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@BrownBetty @curlyhersheygirl

Hopefully QB will be one of my last purchases until M-Day, but I'm doubtful, because I think Easter Sales are going to push me to keep jumpin' all over these Sales.


----------



## BrownBetty

IDareT'sHair said:


> @BrownBetty @curlyhersheygirl
> 
> Hopefully QB will be one of my last purchases until M-Day, but I'm doubtful, because I think Easter Sales are going to push me to keep jumpin' all over these Sales.



LOL...

I am going to look at ST again... maybe I will buy something.

Good luck with holding off on buying something.


----------



## natura87

Haven't  bought anything.  Not really  using up anything. Ive had a lot of shedding and knots so I have to work on that. Ive been pretty sick twice this year.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Just Checked out with QB!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@natura87
Hope You Start to Feel Better Missy!


----------



## Golden75

Grabbed a MTCG (backup) and CTDG from QB. 
Finished SD Razz.  Not sure if I have another in stash.  May repurchase, but no time soon.  Its a nice DC.  Busted out my steamer with this.  Haven't used that thing in ages!
I love the SSI Lovely Condish.  It was part of the sprout box.  I used it as a r/o, let it sit a few minutes and it just really smoothed my hair.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Just checked out QB myself.
16oz CTDG
16oz AOHC
8oz BRBC
This combo kept the shipping at $9.80 so I went with this instead of my original cart.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75 said:


> *Busted out my steamer with this.  Haven't used that thing in ages!  I love the SSI Lovely Condish.  It was part of the sprout box.  I used it as a r/o, let it sit a few minutes and it just really smoothed my hair.*



@Golden75 
Glad you got a chance to Steam.  SSI is coming out with some wonderful products.  I haven't tried any of the new things, but they are getting great reviews.

ETA:  Glad you got your QB.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *Just checked out QB myself.
> 16oz CTDG
> 16oz AOHC
> 8oz BRBC*
> This combo kept the shipping at $9.80 so I went with this instead of my original cart.


@curlyhersheygirl

High Five!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Sitting here with: Honey Handmades Pink Hibiscus on dry hair (under plastic cap) as a Pre-Rx


----------



## rileypak

Morning ladies!

I'm all checked out with QB 
Hoping I like the MTCG and OHHB. It will be interesting to see how it performs on my mostly natural hair.

@IDareT'sHair I found some straight pieces hanging on at the back of my head last night when I was washing!  Looks like my scissor happiness didn't take all the relaxed ends like I previously thought 
Although I did have the urge to trim them off when I was twisting up my hair...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> *Morning ladies! I'm all checked out with QB Hoping I like the MTCG and OHHB. It will be interesting to see how it performs on my mostly natural hair.  I found some straight pieces hanging on at the back of my head last night when I was washing!  Looks like my scissor happiness didn't take all the relaxed ends like I previously thought **Although I did have the urge to trim them off when I was twisting up my hair...*



@rileypak
I loved OHHB the few times I had it. (After chebaby bought it and decided she hated it)

I was tempted to get some, but unsure what I would use it for in my current regimen.

Getting ready to try out this True Cowash.


----------



## Aggie

I used my Nioxin Scalp Renewal Dermabrasion treatment for the first time this morning and still a little bit left in the bittle. Now I know the instruction says to discard it but I'll use it in a month from now. 

I didn't feel any tingling at first but at the 10 minute mark was when I started to feel something. After I wash out this deep conditioner, I'll use the Density Restoration treatment on my scalp and moisturize and wig it for the week.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@rileypak
I hope I'm done until M-Day.    I don't think so though.  Too many Sales.


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak
> I loved OHHB the few times I had it. (After chebaby bought it and decided she hated it)
> 
> I was tempted to get some, but unsure what I would use it for in my current regimen.



I'm thinking of sealing with it on these midweek nape conditioning days I plan to start when it gets warmer.
It might be too heavy/thick/sticky to use on the front and edges but it may be just right for my crown and nape which are thicker and a tad bit thirstier than the rest of my head.


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak
> I hope I'm done until M-Day.    I don't think so though.  Too many Sales.


Don't fight it sis...you know how it goes around these parts.

Just let the spirit move through your fingers


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> *Don't fight it sis...Just let the spirit move through your fingers*


@rileypak 
Da' Spurrrt don't move through yo' fangas.....it completely takes over your fangas!


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

@rileypak & @IDareT'sHair 
I was never able to get OHHB to work for me or the kids. We all ended up with frizzy hair so I gave up on that one.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl

I forgot how much I like HV's Methi-Set (I haven't used it in forever)


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *I was never able to get OHHB to work for me or the kids. We all ended up with frizzy hair so I gave up on that one.*



@curlyhersheygirl
I just it when I was Relaxed and Bunning.  That's why I wasn't sure how I would use it nah.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> 
> I forgot how much I like HV's Methi-Set (I haven't used it in forever)


@IDareT'sHair 
That's something I never tried. The two step process always turned me off so I never bothered to get it. It has always gotten raved reviews so maybe I should get it someday.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl 
Yeah.  It is a two-step process. 

I probably won't use Step 2 today.  I'll probably rinse it out with something else.

Step 2 smells

For some strange reason, I like them both separately.  Even though they work great togevver.

Right.  People either love it or hate it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl
I'm glad I am finally getting around to using some of this stuff.  *YAY*

I am on my last set of Methi.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

@IDareT'sHair 
Its always great to rediscover those gems of the stash


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *Its always great to rediscover those gems of the stash*



@curlyhersheygirl

Hey Curly.....Yeah...Before the go Bad......


----------



## Beamodel

Used my Apalus brush today on 320. I like it a lot on this temperature setting. That brush gets my hair pretty straight.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

*Finished Up*:
x1 Afroveda Ashlii Amala Red Raspberry DC'er (x1 back up)


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl

Ended up rinsing it out with: HV's Red Roobis & Argan Oil Conditioner


----------



## flyygirlll2

I haven't pulled the trigger on QB yet. I need to know how good the CTDG is because it's pricey and lord knows my hair picky.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@flyygirlll2 
It is totally amazing.  You should peruse the QB Thread.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

flyygirlll2 said:


> I haven't pulled the trigger on QB yet. I need to know how good the CTDG is because it's pricey and lord knows my hair picky.



bomb dot com.  Its great at detangling, moisturizing and styling. Anything that aweseome, I NEVER rinse out.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

shawnyblazes said:


> *bomb dot com.  Its great at detangling, moisturizing and styling. Anything that aweseome, I NEVER rinse out.*



@shawnyblazes

Agreed!

R/O?  No Way.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Beamodel said:


> Used my Apalus brush today on 320. I like it a lot on this temperature setting. That brush gets my hair pretty straight.



I never straighten my hair but boy, Im about to for my length check. I just watched this video and immediately hit pay now on Amazon. 

@IDareT'sHair  with my prime ,it will arrive tomorrow... hint hint


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel said:


> *Used my Apalus brush today on 320. I like it a lot on this temperature setting. That brush gets my hair pretty straight.*



@Beamodel
I was going to play around with mine today, but decided against it. 

Good to know about the temperature settings.  I'll try 350.


----------



## MileHighDiva

flyygirlll2 said:


> I haven't pulled the trigger on QB yet. *I need to know how good the CTDG is* because it's pricey and lord knows my hair picky.


You will not be disappointed, I guarantee it


----------



## Beamodel

shawnyblazes said:


> I never straighten my hair but boy, Im about to for my length check. I just watched this video and immediately hit pay now on Amazon.
> 
> @IDareT'sHair  with my prime ,it will arrive tomorrow... hint hint



Lol, it's amazing. I truly love this brush. It makes my straightening process so much easier. Please share your review once you try it.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Beamodel
> I was going to play around with mine today, but decided against it.
> 
> Good to know about the temperature settings.  I'll try 350.



I told you that you be waiting 65 years to try stuff out. Hmp... Lol


----------



## flyygirlll2

Well I ended up getting 16 oz of the CTDG and the 
OHHB .... But umm after reading what some of you had to say about the OHHB I think I might email her to switch it to the AOHC instead.

ETA- Sent an email asking to switch.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel said:


> *I told you that you be waiting 65 years to try stuff out. Hmp... Lol*



@Beamodel

I Know.

Imma be off a few days and will try it then.  When I have all day to take my time and do it right.



flyygirlll2 said:


> Well I ended up getting 16 oz of the CTDG the
> OHHB .... *But umm after reading what some of you had to say about the OHHB I think I might email her to switch it to the AOHC instead.* *ETA- Sent an email asking to switch.*


@flyygirlll2

Smart Decision.  I hope she does it for you.

I did/do love OHHB, but not sure what I would do with it now?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

After all this talmbout CTDG I ended up pulling it out to detangle with today. 

It detangles like a breeze. 

I'm always amazed at how it do what it do, because it smells like plain ol' Cocoa Butter to me.


----------



## flyygirlll2

@IDareT'sHair Anything that will help detangle my hair I'm on board with. I've been using the  CD No Comb Creame or whatever it's called to detangle my hair lately and it's pretty good, only problem is I can't leave it in my hair or it will feel dry. I only use it before I wash.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@flyygirlll2
My Hair is just murder to detangle. 

And I had mentioned before I didn't think I could get through it w/o BBD Stretch.  Well now I feel like I can't get through it w/o this.

I wish I didn't feel like I still need BBD Stretch (because of the price) but I still feel I do, simply because it works for my hair and it's a Treatment all in one.

I still feel like I am getting something else from BBD Stretch other than detangling.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@flyygirlll2

I've never heard of the CD product you mentioned.


----------



## flyygirlll2

@IDareT'sHair Girl, my hair can take up to 2 hours to detangle  so yeah... I'm always on the hunt for detanglers now. 

This is the product I'm talking about http://m.target.com/p/carol-s-daughter-hair-milk-combing-creme-8-oz/-/A-21493305

I have the Black Vanilla one though. I think @Golden75 used it too to finger comb. It does work very well for finger combing which I like.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

flyygirlll2 said:


> *I have the Black Vanilla one though. I think used it too to finger comb. It does work very well for finger combing which I like.*



@flyygirlll2

Yeah, but you said it dries your hair out.

When @Beamodel said "make sure your hair is fully detangled for that Brush, I panicked, because I dread detangling (no pun intended).

ETA:  Imma be in Target tomorrow.  Will see if I see it.


----------



## flyygirlll2

@IDareT'sHair  Yeah it does dry my hair out if I leave it in which I hate. Since I only use it on wash day, I'm not too bothered since I wash it out. I think the dryness comes from the proteins in it. It has more than one protein in it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@flyygirlll2
CTDG melts my Tangles.


----------



## divachyk

@flyygirlll2, I love AOHC.

QB lovers, how should BRBC and aethi twist butter be used? @IDareT'sHair, @curlyhersheygirl, @MileHighDiva, @Golden75 @Froreal3


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@divachyk

I use it as a Grease/Pomade.


----------



## flyygirlll2

@divachyk My natural hair likes the AOHC, but the relaxed part is ok. I was debating getting the BRBC but I already have lighter creams I can use.

@IDareT'sHair I went back and bought the entire alphabet butter and the MTCG


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@flyygirlll2

Was she able to change your 1st order?  Gurl....Don't feel too bad about making another order.

I thought about buying something from ST'icals.  I haven't yet, but I've thought about it.


----------



## flyygirlll2

@IDareT'sHair No, she hasn't responded yet. If she can't, it's whatever I guess. 

Girl, I figured I might as well try out the other products while they're on sale lol.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

flyygirlll2 said:


> *No, she hasn't responded yet. If she can't, it's whatever I guess.  Girl, I figured I might as well try out the other products while they're on sale lol.*



@flyygirlll2
Hopefully she can/will.  She ships very fast.  Yeah, it was smart to go ahead and purchase.

Now, I feel like I can relax and use something, since I have back ups to the back ups on the way.


----------



## divachyk

flyygirlll2 said:


> @divachyk My natural hair likes the AOHC, but the relaxed part is ok. I was debating getting the BRBC but I already have lighter creams I can use.
> 
> @IDareT'sHair I went back and bought the entire alphabet butter and the MTCG



Ok so now I want the MTCG. How did you add it in @flyygirlll2?


----------



## flyygirlll2

@divachyk I didn't add it in. I did a separate order.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@flyygirlll2

I still want something.   But not sure from where or what?  Not ST'icals though.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair said:


> After all this talmbout CTDG I ended up pulling it out to detangle with today.
> 
> It detangles like a breeze.
> 
> I'm always amazed at how it do what it do, because it smells like plain ol' Cocoa Butter to me.



Yup I used it as a leave in last night after I DC'd. I air dried my hair in twist over night. I woke up this morning to OMG soft hair. I think CTDG works much better on my natural hair than my relaxed hair.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel said:


> *Yup I used it as a leave in last night after I DC'd. I air dried my hair in twist over night. I woke up this morning to OMG soft hair. I think CTDG works much better on my natural hair than my relaxed hair*.



@Beamodel 

So Do I. 

Like I said in my comments a while back, I had no real appreciation for this product "relaxed" but as a Natural I can truly see what all the hype was about.


----------



## Beamodel

Ive never tried the MTDG before though. All I've seen/read is that it's lighter than the CTDG @IDareT'sHair 

I kinda want it but not sure. I might try it at some point in the future. Right now I have a bunch of leave in/moisturizers to use up. 

But that CTDG is the business. The Burdock root and the alma heavy cream didn't work for my hair. I think it's because of the glycerin in it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Beamodel

I thought MTDG was "Magical" it did amazing things to my Hair.  I got it on a Swap.

I was Relaxed at the time and it is super light, so you think _"it can't be doing much" _but upon rinsing.....I was truly blown away.  I used it 'strictly' as a DC'er.

Now that I'm natural, I may try it as a Leave-In & a DC'er.  It costs too much to be rinsing out.


----------



## Beamodel

See I would only use it as a leave in/moisturizer. Not as a DC. I read on the website that it can be used that way though @IDareT'sHair


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel said:


> *The Burdock root and the alma heavy cream didn't work for my hair. I think it's because of the glycerin in it.*



@Beamodel

Only used these Relaxed.  Will be curious how they work for me Natural.  Excited to try them as a natural.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel said:


> *See I would only use it as a leave in/moisturizer. Not as a DC. I read on the website that it can be used that way though*



@Beamodel
When I had it, I didn't quite know exactly what to do with it, so I just Steamed with it.

Will use it like I use CTDG this time to see how it detangles damp hair (as a L-I)


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Again, I had no real appreciation for QB (Relaxed).

So, it will be quite interesting to see how ALL of these work for me now as a Natural.

Thanks to chebaby, LaColocha, Beautyaddict1913 and @curlyhersheygirl I got to try QB w/o having to purchase any. 

Between the four of them, they all exposed me to different products in the QB Line.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I'm kickin' myself for not having back-ups of: PBN's Murumuru Moisture Milks.

I am truly upset about this.  I cannot beweave how she changed things......


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I still want something, but not sure what? 

I'll be returning x2 more bottles of True (x1 L-I & x1 Cowash) tomorrow and will swing through Target to see if I see that Camille Rose Ginger Cleansing Conditioner or something interesting.

If not, I'll wait to see what's up next Week/Weekend (Easter)


----------



## flyygirlll2

@IDareT'sHair Lol I think I'm done for bit after this.  I already spent enough today, and that also includes shopping for non  hair related items too

I saw the sale  from ST'nicals but decided to pass on it. I was more interested in getting stuff from QB.


----------



## rileypak

Hi ladies!

Does MYHC normally have an Easter sale?
I'm almost out of Type 4 Creme (absolutely love it) and I think I want to repurchase it directly from her maybe...

ETA: y'all got me in here adding that dang straightening brush to my Prime cart and I haven't thought about straightening my hair in years


----------



## Golden75

That Apalus brush is awesome.  Got great results using it on 350.  My blowdryer won't see the light of day again!  I may still flatiron with my FHI or Sedu just to get sleeker.  I wasn't comfy trying the brush on a higher temp.  I do need to go in and snip this SSK's


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Beamodel @Golden75 @Ltown @shawnyblazes @flyygirlll2 

Excellent Brush Reviews Ladies!  Very Nice.  I'm glad everyone had such awesome results.

I'll just be happy to finally be able to comb through my hair.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> *Hi ladies! Does MYHC normally have an Easter sale?  I'm almost out of Type 4 Creme (absolutely love it) and I think I want to repurchase it directly from her maybe...ETA: y'all got me in here adding that dang straightening brush to my Prime cart and I haven't thought about straightening my hair in years*



@rileypak

Can't remember about MHC? 

I know they do M-Day.  Not sure about Easter?  And YAAASSS you need that Brush in your Arsenal.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

So, I took the True back. 

So now I only have the ones I have open = x1 Cowash and x1 L-I.

I ran over to Target and grabbed x2 Camille Rose Ginger Cleansing Rinse.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@shawnyblazes 

Ya'll workin' that Brush!


----------



## Beamodel

Golden75 said:


> That Apalus brush is awesome.  Got great results using it on 350.  My blowdryer won't see the light of day again!  I may still flatiron with my FHI or Sedu just to get sleeker.  I wasn't comfy trying the brush on a higher temp.  I do need to go in and snip this SSK's



@Golden75 

I feel the same way. Bye bye blow dryer. I tied it on 320 and I got great results. This is so much easier to use.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Beamodel 
Now I hate I bought that Blow-Dryer.


----------



## Beamodel

It's ok. I'm sure it will find in handy at some point again. @IDareT'sHair


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Beamodel

I'm still salty I didn't get the Pink.


----------



## Golden75

Beamodel said:


> @Golden75
> 
> I feel the same way. Bye bye blow dryer. I tied it on 320 and I got great results. This is so much easier to use.



@Beamodel  I'll go lower next time.  I was gonna turn it down, but I loved the results.  
I'm just so happy my ends aren't chewed and screwed.


----------



## Golden75

I soooooo need to clean/organize my stash.  Every time I go in a bin or bag, I find something I didn't know I had  and can't find what I know I have


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75 said:


> *I'm just so happy my ends aren't chewed and screwed.  *



@Golden75

Why did this make me bust out laffin'?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I'm still waiting on:
Monique's Natural Hair Boutique
Coco Conscious Collective
Qhemet Biologics


----------



## flyygirlll2

So I did some two strand twist last night and unraveled to pin them up this morning. I used DE Honey Chamomile Custard, APB leave in, and APB Avocado Cuapu (?) moisturiser. The combination left me with soft soft defined twists. The DE custard is definitely a staple now.


----------



## rileypak

flyygirlll2 said:


> So I did some two strand twist last night and unraveled to pin them up this morning. I used DE Honey Chamomile Custard, APB leave in, and APB Avocado Cuapu (?) moisturiser. The combination left me with soft soft defined twists. The DE custard is definitely a staple now.



Looks great! Nice results!


----------



## flyygirlll2

Thank you @rileypak I was surprised and happy with the results. There's no flaking, frizz, and my hair doesn't feel hard.

Both of my QB orders shipped that was quick! 
@IDareT'sHair she was able to change my first order. My BN order should be arriving today.


----------



## rileypak

I got shipping notices from QB too!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I got my Ship Notice from Qhem.

I also got my Coco Conscious Collective.  Very Beautiful Box and Presentation.  Very Lovely.


----------



## divachyk

Hey Ladies, I'm waiting on Naturalista Cosmetics (ships 1 April - ) and QB (label printed so it should be shipping soon). I added the MCTG to my order. I'm excited.

Very pretty @flyygirlll2. I cannot get my hair to do that for nothing. It's too frizzy. I'd love to wear some twists vs. buns all the time. But ummm, no...not happening.


----------



## divachyk

IDareT'sHair said:


> I'm kickin' myself for not having back-ups of: PBN's Murumuru Moisture Milks.
> 
> I am truly upset about this.  I cannot beweave how she changed things......



That was my boo at one point. Is it too hard to leave well enough be and not reformulate. @IDareT'sHair


----------



## IDareT'sHair

divachyk said:


> *That was my boo at one point. Is it too hard to leave well enough be and not reformulate.*



@divachyk

IKR?

And then changed the name of the entire Company on top of that.  Discontinued all my favs.


----------



## Golden75

Got my QB ship notice also.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Used Up:
x1 Hairveda's Green Tea Hair Butter (no back ups - will repurchase at some point)


----------



## flyygirlll2

@divachyk Honestly, I've been wearing twists throughout this transition and this the best result I've had. I think the DE custard is the reason. I love it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Golden75
What products did you use with your Brush?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

flyygirlll2 said:


> *onestly, I've been wearing twists throughout this transition and this the best result I've had.*


@flyygirlll2

It turned out very nice.


----------



## divachyk

IDareT'sHair said:


> @divachyk
> 
> IKR?
> 
> And then changed the name of the entire Company on top of that.  Discontinued all my favs.


lol, right she was real extra with it. @IDareT'sHair


----------



## Shay72

This will be the real test of the cheapies. I've started my cowash every day in spring & summer this week. I will post my reggie in here and the cowash thread.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72 said:


> This will be the real test of the cheapies. I've started my cowash every day in spring & summer this week. I will post my reggie in here and the cowash thread.



@Shay72

What are some of your Cheapies?  Don't forget to look at:
Organix (OGX)
Edens Body Works
Nature's Gate
Millcreek
As I Am
Alba Botanica
J/A/S/O/N
Trader Joe's
Aussie

*I contacted HV about an Easter sale, still have not heard back from them


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Wonder where my: Monique Natural Hair Boutique is?  I can't even remember what I ordered....

I ordered a 16oz BeeMine Avocado Conditioner and something else?  Maybe a bottle of CJ?  Lemme go look at that receipt.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

@divachyk 
In one of your blog posts you mentioned using a cap to curl your hair. DD wants you to give me the deets so I can get one for her.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl

What's Up Curl? 

Did you decide to get the Brush for DD?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Yeah, I ordered BM and a bottle of CJ Argan & Olive.  I love that stuff.  Makes a great Final R/O.

M-Day, I should get CJ. 

I do have:
Curl Rehab
Deep Fix
Repair Me
Argan & Olive
Smooth Conditioner & Smoothing Lotion

I kilt some CJ when AY had that 40% off Groupon Thingy.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

@IDareT'sHair 
Not much.
I'm leaning towards getting it for her. The problem is her hair is extremely dense. It's like that youtuber Naptural85.
I'm thinking if I get it I may roller set or curlformer set then use the brush.
When she gets home I'll show her the results posted in the thread. I'm sure once she sees that she'll want it.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> Yeah, I ordered BM and a bottle of CJ Argan & Olive.  I love that stuff.  Makes a great Final R/O.
> 
> *M-Day, I should get CJ*.
> 
> I do have:
> Curl Rehab
> Deep Fix
> Repair Me
> Argan & Olive
> Smooth Conditioner & Smoothing Lotion
> 
> I kilt some CJ when AY had that 40% off Groupon Thingy.



@IDareT'sHair 
Not M-Day CJ sale happens for Easter. It may be this weekend.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Forgot to mention I received my QB and APB ship notices.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *Not M-Day CJ sale happens for Easter. It may be this weekend.*



@curlyhersheygirl
OOooops!.....

Are you getting anything?  I knew it was twice a year.  And it's only 25%. 

I would love to have some Daily Fix, but I'm tryna' stop buying Cleansing Conditioners.

I may be able to keep getting a better deal from Monique's Natural Hair Boutique (even though she only has a few items)


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

@IDareT'sHair 
I don't think so. I want to stay in the stash some more.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *I don't think so. I want to stay in the stash some more.*



@curlyhersheygirl 
Good Girl


----------



## divachyk

@curlyhersheygirl, please tell little miss curly thank you for swinging by!! Here's the website -- Steam and Style Heat Cap. Amount of rollers and roller placement is everything. I had a few failed attempts before figuring out the right amount of rollers to use. Her curls would be more body wave than a tight curl like a roller set. I wrote the vendor and told them they need to make the cap larger for the big hair (or in my case, big head), don't care girls.


----------



## toaster

divachyk said:


> @curlyhersheygirl, please tell little miss curly thank you for swinging by!! Here's the website -- Steam and Style Heat Cap. Amount of rollers and roller placement is everything. I had a few failed attempts before figuring out the right amount of rollers to use. Her curls would be more body wave than a tight curl like a roller set. I wrote the vendor and told them they need to make the cap larger for the big hair (or in my case, big head), don't care girls.


Pardon me ladies: @divachyk would you mind providing more information about this cap? You were able to wet set your hair and then dry under it? What size rollers fit underneath the cap?


----------



## divachyk

toaster said:


> Pardon me ladies: @divachyk would you mind providing more information about this cap? You were able to wet set your hair and then dry under it? What size rollers fit underneath the cap?


Dry set @toaster. I used flexi rods.


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Golden75
> What products did you use with your Brush?



@IDareT'sHair My bad...haven't logged in.  Washed and DC'd, and used SSI Lovely condish to as r/o detangler.  I mention this cause it made my hair ohhh so soft.  I braided up to stretch and only used sprayed HTN Follicle Booster.  No other l.I.  Cause my hair was ohhh so soft and I was being lazy.  Applied L'Anza Healing serum (hair completely dry), detangled with Tek, then used Apalus.  Tis' all!


----------



## Golden75

divachyk said:


> Dry set @toaster. I used flexi rods.



@divachyk - Thanks for the reminder.  I think imma play with my flexi's. 
Ladies - what moisturizer are you using successfully on straight hair with no reversion?  Heading to VA for the weekend and I don't think I should pack 50-11 moisturizers


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

@divachyk Thanks so much. I'm hoping it will work because she has lots of hair.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Golden75

Sounds good G.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I ran in CM and grabbed another Jar of MHC Type 4 (back up) 15% and Free Shipping (couldn't pass it up)

And Yassssss I blame @rileypak


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> And Yassssss I blame @rileypak


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@rileypak
Just ran back in there and snatched x1 16oz DB Pumpkin (back up) 

I was holding on to my last 16oz'er.

I wanted Coconut & Lemongrass Transitioning Crème, but they didn't have it.

MHC Type4 Yeah....that's all on you.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Used up:
x1 Jakeala Sweet Honey Hair Thang (x2 back ups).  Pulled out a Jar of KBB Luscious Locs.

The Lid was cracked, so I decided to use it.  (after I found another lid to fit it).

I was tryna' save those.


----------



## divachyk

@curlyhersheygirl I say pass on it. I'm afraid she'd have a hard time fitting her hair and rollers under it.


----------



## divachyk

Tell me why does a shipment leave FL to go to Utah to come back to FL. This is my QB shipment. USPS stay being extra with their shipping.


----------



## MileHighDiva

*Used* *up* *the* *Following: *
-It's a 10 LI (will re-up) no back-ups
-SD WGBC, 4x back-ups
-SD Creme de la Silk, only one (1) back-up.  I'm down to my last jar 

I still haven't found a replacement


----------



## Shay72

Made Beautiful (True) is no longer on sale on their site. I will try and talk myself in to going to Sally's to pick it up today. I see they're at two locations near me.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Shay72

I took back most of my "True" and only kept what was open.

Did you see my list of "Cheapies?" For you to consider for daily Cowashing.

If you get True, lemme know your thoughts (and keep your Receipt)


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My Curlmart Shipped and also my Monique's Natural Hair Boutique should ship soon.

OT: I asked Jakeala if she would consider having an LHFC Easter Sale....


----------



## rileypak

Received my CTDG today (and my filtered showerhead)! 
Still waiting on the MTCG and OHHB to arrive.


----------



## Golden75

I didn't realize SSI didn't carry the Berry Buttercream anymore.  Found about 1/3 of a jar in my stash.  Smells so good!


----------



## Shay72

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Shay72
> 
> I took back most of my "True" and only kept what was open.
> 
> Did you see my list of "Cheapies?" For you to consider for daily Cowashing.
> 
> If you get True, lemme know your thoughts (and keep your Receipt)


I totally forgot to go to Sally's and drove my tail home . Now you talking bout keep the receipt I ain't going down that road . I'll go back and find the cowash post.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72 said:


> I totally forgot to go to Sally's and drove my tail home . *Now you talking bout keep the receipt I ain't going down that road . I'll go back and find the cowash post.*



@Shay72

Yeah, I made you a little list of cheap/affordable conditioners for your daily Cowash.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> *Received my CTDG *today (and my filtered showerhead)!
> Still waiting on the MTCG and OHHB to arrive.



@rileypak

My QB is in Salt Lake City, Utah



Golden75 said:


> *I didn't realize SSI didn't carry the Berry Buttercream anymore.  Found about 1/3 of a jar in my stash.  Smells so good!*



@Golden75

I wish I had some.


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak
> 
> My QB is in Salt Lake City, Utah


My first order is still in Utah too


----------



## Shay72

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Shay72
> 
> What are some of your Cheapies?  Don't forget to look at:
> Organix (OGX)
> Edens Body Works
> Nature's Gate
> Millcreek
> As I Am
> Alba Botanica
> J/A/S/O/N
> Trader Joe's
> Aussie
> 
> *I contacted HV about an Easter sale, still have not heard back from them


Great list ! Thanks! I need to do a Vitacost order. I did see Organix and Alba Botanica at Walgreens. I also saw Organix at Food Lion.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Shay72

I recently picked up several Organix to try out.  I had some *Fab* sent me years ago.

Can't really remember if I liked it or not?

I was Relaxed.  So, it will be good trying it as a Natural.

I got the Kukui Nut, the Coconut and the Awapuhi (sp)


----------



## flyygirlll2

I recieved both of my QB orders came today 
At first it looked like both were  stuck in Utah which had me like  but glad they both came today.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@flyygirlll2  Glad your stuff came.  I should check my mail.  Maybe mine came too?

@Beamodel @Golden75 @flyygirlll2  I didn't realize PM's Super Skinny Serum was that expensive?


----------



## flyygirlll2

@IDareT'sHair Yeah PM's Super Skinny is a bit pricey unfortunately. The good news is, a little really goes a long way so it can last you a while. I've had mine for at least 2 years lol.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair said:


> @flyygirlll2  Glad your stuff came.  I should check my mail.  Maybe mine came too?
> 
> @Beamodel @Golden75 @flyygirlll2  I didn't realize PM's Super Skinny Serum was that expensive?



Yes it is expensive but last a long time. You can get the Sally's GVP knock off version. It's the same.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

divachyk said:


> @curlyhersheygirl I say pass on it. I'm afraid she'd have a hard time fitting her hair and rollers under it.


@divachyk Ok thanks. I'll take your advice. Although she recently had DH cut her hair from WL to BSL her hair is very dense. I think I'll get the straightening brush instead.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

I received my APB order today. Still waiting on QB and Jakeala


----------



## Golden75

My QB was in UT also.  Finally in NJ so should be delivered tomorrow.


----------



## divachyk

Got my QB today!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I kinda want some CJ.  But I have plenty.  At least enough until BF


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I may get my QB today.  It's here in the City!  Is there mail today?


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> I may get my QB today.  It's here in the City!  Is there mail today?


@IDareT'sHair 
Mine too. I was wondering the same thing.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

it should still come.  Good Friday isnt a national holiday. my QB is in my city as well


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl 
I just grabbed some BN Avocado & Shea 20% (Free Shipping) over $35.00 (before dem Kurl-Kidz buy it all up.

@shawnyblazes

I thought today was a Holiday. 

So, I guess banks are open too?  For some skrange reason I thought everything today was on Lock.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> I just grabbed some BN Avocado & Shea 20% (Free Shipping) over $35.00 (before dem Kurl-Kidz buy it all up.
> 
> @shawnyblazes
> 
> I thought today was a Holiday.
> 
> So, I guess banks are open too?  For some skrange reason I thought everything today was on Lock.



some states celebrate it as a holiday but its not a national one. The post office _should_ still operate to my knowledge. * fingers crossed


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

@shawnyblazes 
Good to know, thanks.

Well then I'll wait to do my hair. I want to try something with the AOHC.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I need to be done buying this weekend.

I got:
Curlmart
SSI
My Loux
Smooth Naturals

And today is just Friday.  I need to slow my roll.

@curlyhersheygirl @shawnyblazes


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

I know,@IDareT'sHair  I surely didnt need those conditioners but my fingers hit payyyynah!

I do need some henna melts, rhassoul and Xtreme Wet line though...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@shawnyblazes 

Does the Henna Melts deposit color?


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

IDareT'sHair said:


> @shawnyblazes
> 
> Does the Henna Melts deposit color?


I usually just make them myself and it hues my greys slightly enough to color them and give my own hair a subtle sheen.  I dont feel like making them so Im looking at KJ Naturals but I'm hesitant  for some reason.

I might just do a henna gloss which is just adding some henna and conditioner. Dunno but my greys are out of control and I dont want to color. I dont have enough time on my hands right now for a full henna because of the little one.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I hope this  Coco Conscious Collective Smoothing Deep Conditioner is okay.

The reviews were less than Stellar.  I'll be steaming with it and Steam makes everything okay.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

shawnyblazes said:


> *I dont have enough time on my hands right now for a full henna because of the little one.*



I bet you don't.

@shawnyblazes


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Mail will be delivered today. I just saw the mail truck two streets over just now.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

So I snatched a couple bottles of Hairveda Whipped Ends Hydration. 

I had enough rewards points to pay for Shipping, so I went for it.

I need to be done.  I have been going in hard on Lotions/Milks.

OT:  I did hear back from Jakeala.  She won't be having a Sale until May-ish.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My Qhemet came!

My SSI also shipped.


----------



## Beamodel

My komaza protein arrived today. I think I'm gonna go back an order another bottle. Just to have a back up.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Beamodel



Yassss.....You know I'm the Queen of the Back-Ups!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I'd love to have a back-up of KeraVada's Crème Brule, but can't get down with the 15%.

And I just saw Siamese Twists has 12%


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

@IDareT'sHair 
I didn't know Siamese Twist had a "sale".

My QB arrived.


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair said:


> My Qhemet came!
> 
> My SSI also shipped.


@IDareT'sHair What you get from SSI?

My QB came.  Going to some beauty supply stores in Richmond tomorrow


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *I didn't know Siamese Twist had a "sale".  My QB arrived.*



@curlyhersheygirl

I saw Siamese Twists in the _"What's On Sale This Month Thread" _for a whopping 12% *womp womp*

Siamese Twists definitely got me through Fall/Winter.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Golden75

I just got a bottle of Cranberry Hair Milk. (Had it before and swapped it)

I do have: Banana Brule, Fortifying Mask, Coco Crème (currently using) and a Jar of Seyani Butter.

Oh and a bottle of Tahitian L-I spritz.  Hated it Relaxed.  Wonder how it is Natural?


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Beamodel
> 
> 
> 
> Yassss.....You know I'm the Queen of the Back-Ups!



Lol, I sure do know it. Your the queen of the back ups to the back ups to the back ups back ups lol.


----------



## flyygirlll2

@IDareT'sHair Not that I need anything from ST but that 12% is just  my eyes glazed over hard.


----------



## Aggie

OMG!  I finally finished that jar of shaealoe butter. Now I want something else nice and yummy to use. I have to go look through my stash to see what I'm in the mood for. I'll come back and update when I decide.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel said:


> *Your the queen of the back ups to the back ups to the back ups back ups lol*.



@Beamodel

Gurl...You know I'm Heavy-Handed, so I likes to keeps my back-ups.



flyygirlll2 said:


> *ST but that 12% is just  my eyes glazed over hard.*



@flyygirlll2 
Yours!  Mine!  HARD!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

This gone sound Real Cray.....but I still want something.........


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

My QB looks so good. Jars feel real heavy and full.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My Loux Shipped.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

shawnyblazes said:


> *My QB looks so good. Jars feel real heavy and full.*



@shawnyblazes

Sounds Good!


----------



## divachyk

I added to the stash and also removed from it I tossed a good bit of products out, mostly commercial....they were samples received through course of time and in beauty boxes.


----------



## Shay72

Golden75 said:


> @IDareT'sHair What you get from SSI?
> 
> My QB came.  *Going to some beauty supply stores in Richmond tomorrow *


I haven't been there myself but I heard Edify Beauty Supply on Hull Street is a good one. Black owned. I think it is really considered in North Chesterfield.


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Golden75
> 
> I just got a bottle of Cranberry Hair Milk. (Had it before and swapped it)
> 
> I do have: Banana Brule, Fortifying Mask, Coco Crème (currently using) and a Jar of Seyani Butter.
> 
> Oh and a bottle of Tahitian L-I spritz.  Hated it Relaxed.  Wonder how it is Natural?



@IDareT'sHair IIRC the Tahitian spray was nice on my natural hair.  I liked the other moisturizing spritz a tad better.  Can't think of the name right.  Not sure if she still makes it.
I have less SSI juicy berry buttercream than I thought.  It melted, separated and looked and fuller when I found it.  I shook it up and it's like 1/8 if that much of the jar left.


----------



## Golden75

Shay72 said:


> I haven't been there myself but I heard Edify Beauty Supply on Hull Street is a good one. Black owned. I think it is really considered in North Chesterfield.



@Shay72  thanks!  I don't think I looked at that.  Do you know if any good wig shops?  My mom needs to get her shop on.  I found one on Jahnke Rd. Wig Heaven.  The other store I was going to look at Beauty Full on Chamberlyne.


----------



## divachyk

QB lovers, how are you using CTDG for your tangles to melt away? I detangled with it yesterday on dry hair and got way too much breakage. It worked better on damp hair for me. @Golden75 @curlyhersheygirl @MileHighDiva and others.


----------



## rileypak

divachyk said:


> QB lovers, how are you using CTDG for your tangles to melt away? I detangled with it yesterday on dry hair and got way too much breakage. It worked better on damp hair for me. @Golden75 @curlyhersheygirl @MileHighDiva and others.


I'm not a fan of it on dry hair either. It works better on dampened hair for me too.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

@divachyk 
DD has great results with this either way but for me it works best on wet/damp hair.


----------



## Shay72

Golden75 said:


> @Shay72  thanks!  I don't think I looked at that.  Do you know if any good wig shops?  My mom needs to get her shop on.  I found one on Jahnke Rd. Wig Heaven.  The other store I was going to look at Beauty Full on Chamberlyne.


I'm not a wig wearer so I'm not sure. I can do a quick post in one my FB groups and find out. Yes, I heard of Beauty Full and know exactly where it is. It looks huge.


----------



## Shay72

I see Hairveda is having a sale. Imma hold out for the Hattache Memorial Day sale. I plan to cut up. I usually set a budget and always pay cash so I have to figure that out. I may wait on HH and Oyin until Black Friday so I can truly act out. Besides I need to head to Target soon so I'll scoop up some Oyin's J&B. I'm working on my list which I will post but it'll be revised a million times been now and then.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@divachyk

Always Wet/Damp.  Neva' on Dry = CTDG


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I wonder if I coulda' gotten a better deal with the HV Sale instead of using my points.  And now I want a 9oz Whipped Clouds.

Let me contact them and see if I can possibly add that.


----------



## Beamodel

divachyk said:


> QB lovers, how are you using CTDG for your tangles to melt away? I detangled with it yesterday on dry hair and got way too much breakage. It worked better on damp hair for me. @Golden75 @curlyhersheygirl @MileHighDiva and others.



@divachyk
I've used it both ways. On damp hair it detangles for me. On dry hair I use it as a moisturizer only. This is what I'm currently using and it works wonderfully for my hair


----------



## Aggie

Just finished using up a small jar of Matrix Biolage Sunsorial Conditioner. I've had that one forever and decided to prepoo with it this morning for about 20 minutes and NJoy hair oil. Another one I'm trying to get rid but it seem like that bottle has no end. I won't be re-purchasing the hair oil because I've decided to stick to making my own hair scalp oils from now on.


----------



## Golden75

Shay72 said:


> I'm not a wig wearer so I'm not sure. I can do a quick post in one my FB groups and find out. Yes, I heard of Beauty Full and know exactly where it is. It looks huge.



@Shay72 That would be great if you could do a post checking.  If I tell her go to wig heaven and she finds nothing, I will not hear the end of it!  From the pic online Beauty Full does look huge.


----------



## MileHighDiva

Beamodel said:


> @divachyk
> *I've* *used* *it* *both* *ways*. *On* *damp* *hair* *it* *detangles* *for* *me*. *On* *dry* *hair* *I* *use* *it* *as* *a* *moisturizer* *only*. This is what I'm currently using and it works wonderfully for my hair


What she said,


----------



## Beamodel

I pulled out my Liquid Gold Java butter and my Hairitage Hydrations Coffee butter


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Beamodel

I still have boff of those too. Will keep holdin' on.....


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Heard back from BJ & 'Nem about adding a 9oz Whipped Clouds to my order. 

I've been killin' some Whipped Clouds and was happy to see it is now in a 9oz Jar. Good Stuff.  I should get x2.


----------



## divachyk

Thanks ladies! I can see why you use CTDG as a moisturizer. My hair felt exceptionally soft after using it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@divachyk

It's been a true Blessing for me trying to detangle.

Very, very helpful with that whole entire Ordeal.


----------



## flyygirlll2

I washed my hair earlier and am now air drying. I used a little bit of the MTCG and some CTDG. So far so good with helping to detangle 

I plan to use the Apalus Brush tommorow to stretch my hair so I can trim. The relaxed ends keep sticking together and is driving me insane


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@flyygirlll2

Hey Lady! 

I'm under the Steaming now.  May give the Brush a try tomorrow as well. 

I am using Smoothing products today to 'prepare myself'

My biggest/scariest issue is fully detangling


----------



## divachyk

I wanted to wash this morning around 7 but it was bad weather here and in the south, we don't play that -- you sit down and be quiet when it's storming (thundering and lightening). I will wash tonight though.

@IDareT'sHair are you using CTDG to pre-wash detangle?
@flyygirlll2 what do you use to pre-wash detangle?
I think we have the same hair attributes from the apalus thread.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Don't think I'll be using up anything this wash-day.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@divachyk
After DC'ing.  It serves as my L-I


----------



## IDareT'sHair

divachyk said:


> I wanted to wash this morning around 7 *but it was bad weather here and in the south, we don't play that -- you sit down and be quiet when it's storming (thundering and lightening).*



@divachyk



I think that's Coast to Coast in "our" Community.


----------



## flyygirlll2

@IDareT'sHair Hey T!  Using smoothing products is a good idea. I don't think you should have any issues with the brush since you're detangling in advance. I didn't use a comb at all today, just my fingers. I have moments that I can't be bothered with using a comb unless my hair is a birds nest tangled.

@divachyk to pre-wash/detangle I use either Terra Veda Organix Banana Slip Detangling Slip ( which is excellent btw) or CD Black Vanilla 4-in-1 combing cream. I also combine that with an oil. I really like APB Green Powehouse Oil or HV Vatika Frosting since it has Coconut Oil in it to help against hygral fatigue. HTH!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Dang!

Curl Junkie shole got a lot of yt Models "representing" on their site in their Ads.....

A little "too" many if you asck me.... 

Wonder how many yt folks actually buy their products.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

flyygirlll2 said:


> HV Vatika Frosting since it has *Coconut Oil in it to help against hygral fatigue. HTH! *



@flyygirlll2

I'll use a Tablespoon of EVCO too for this purpose.


----------



## flyygirlll2

@IDareT'sHair Is Curl Junkie black owned? Are you getting anything from their sale? I've never tried anything from that line.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@flyygirlll2

I always thought they were?  (I could be wrong tho')

No, I've got a good bit of it left in my Stash and I've recently been picking it up at Monique's Natural Hair Boutique and Aveyou.

I do really like everything I've ever purchased from this line.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@flyygirlll2 
Yes.  I just looked it up under "About Us" on their site.


----------



## divachyk

IDareT'sHair said:


> @divachyk
> 
> 
> 
> I think that's Coast to Coast in "our" Community.



@IDareT'sHair


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@divachyk

Humpf.  You betta' get somewhere and get quiet.


----------



## flyygirlll2

@IDareT'sHair I see. When I went to the site, I was like  oh  I guess they're trying to apeal to others too.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

flyygirlll2 said:


> *I see. When I went to the site, I was oh  I guess they're trying to apeal to others too.*



@flyygirlll2'
Pffft.  Um Yeah.  

After 'Our Dollas' put them on the Map.  We stay getting disrespected.

Our Loyalty means nothing.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

IDareT'sHair said:


> Dang!
> 
> Curl Junkie shole got a lot of yt Models "representing" on their site in their Ads.....
> 
> A little "too" many if you asck me....
> 
> Wonder how many yt folks actually buy their products.


A LOT of YT women buy their products.

I find a lot of type 4s dont mess with CurlJunkie alot .  I love their entire line... just not the prices.  I usually buy the smoothing conditioner and lotion year and rack up.  My hair can actually get too moisturized with Curl Junkie.

 The owner is a really nice lady.  I find that it you use her conditioners religiously you wont have to use a leave in.


----------



## flyygirlll2

@shawnyblazes I've read some rave reviews from a few type 4's about the line. What else would you reccomend from this line?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

shawnyblazes said:


> *A LOT of YT women buy their products.  I love their entire line... just not the prices*.  I usually buy the smoothing conditioner and lotion year and rack up.  My hair can actually get too moisturized with Curl Junkie. *The owner is a really nice lady*.  I find that it you use her conditioners religiously you wont have to use a leave in.



@shawnyblazes

I wondered about that?

I love the entire line as well (just not the prices).

Yes, I've heard she is a really nice person. 

The few times I've purchased from her directly, the shipping and everything was on point.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@flyygirlll2
I like everything I've tried (personally)
Curl Rehab
Deep Fix
Daily Fix (Cleansing Conditioner)
Repair Me
Argan & Olive
Strengthening
Smoothing
Moisture Therapy *discontinued*
Intense Repair

I had the Coco Curls, Coco Curls Lite (and ended up Swapping them)


----------



## MileHighDiva

How does the Repair Me compare to Komaza's Strengthener?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@MileHighDiva

I like Repair Me.  I tried "Komaza" Protein Conditioner when Komaza first launched. 

Can't quite remember it and haven't purchased it lately.


----------



## MileHighDiva

IDareT'sHair said:


> @MileHighDiva
> 
> I like Repair Me.  I tried "Komaza" Protein Conditioner when Komaza first launched.
> 
> Can't quite remember it and haven't purchased it lately.


Repair Me looks like it has the same consistency as Komaza.  @Beamodel have you ever tried the Repair Me?


----------



## MileHighDiva

@rileypak, did you ever try your CurlyT towel?  Would you buy it again?


----------



## Shay72

@Golden75 
One of the women said some place on Jefferson. I know that's not helpful but that's all I've got. Sorry.


----------



## Shay72

IDareT'sHair said:


> @divachyk
> 
> 
> 
> I think that's Coast to Coast in "our" Community.


Exactly my mama be answering the phone talking bout "why you calling while it's storming? You know better" .


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72 said:


> *Exactly my mama be answering the phone talking bout "why you calling while it's storming? You know better" *.



@Shay72
Yup!

*I won't even answer mine*


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Shay72
I know you said you weren't foolin' with BJ&'Nem, but I guess you saw their Anniversary Sale which starts 03/31?


----------



## Shay72

Shay72 said:


> @Golden75
> One of the women said some place on Jefferson. I know that's not helpful but that's all I've got. Sorry.


@Golden75 
Okay I did a search and she may be talking about Ruby Red Beauty Supplies, 3618 Jefferson Davis Highway


----------



## Shay72

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Shay72
> Yup!
> 
> *I won't even answer mine*


She only answer because it's me


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72 said:


> *She only answer because it's me*



@Shay72

And you know Betta'


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

flyygirlll2 said:


> @shawnyblazes I've read some rave reviews from a few type 4's about the line. What else would you reccomend from this line?



Daily fix is my favorite cowash of all time. 

Argan Olive conditioner. 
Repair me is awesome. 
Pattern Pasha is a good gel


----------



## Beamodel

Ugh... Being a straight haired natural while living in humid New Orleans is not cool....

My hair looks like puff the magic dragon


----------



## Beamodel

MileHighDiva said:


> Repair Me looks like it has the same consistency as Komaza.  @Beamodel have you ever tried the Repair Me?



@MileHighDiva 

No I haven't. Never could get past the price point but I do live komaza protein Strengthner though.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

shawnyblazes said:


> *Daily fix is my favorite cowash of all time.
> 
> Argan Olive conditioner.
> Repair me is awesome. *



@shawnyblazes
Agreed.

It's a Great Line


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel said:


> *My hair looks like puff the magic dragon*



@Beamodel 
No You Didn't


----------



## Beamodel

@MileHighDiva

I  just purchased repair me. It's your fault lol.


----------



## Beamodel

@IDareT'sHair 

It's so humid here. It seems pointless to straighten my hair. I think I might install box braids. I need to do something because I can't be bothered with puff the magic dragon hair. No mam...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Beamodel 
That just cracked me up!

Everyone seems to be lovin' da' Brush & having great results with it.

I'm so glad I got one..


----------



## Beamodel

I'm glad too. It's super easy to use.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel said:


> *I  just purchased repair me. It's your fault lol*.



@Beamodel 
Repair me is very nice.  It's 12oz. YOU will have it forever.


----------



## Beamodel

Lol. You know me @IDareT'sHair


----------



## rileypak

MileHighDiva said:


> @rileypak, did you ever try your CurlyT towel?  Would you buy it again?


I did try it (just used it last night) and have been using it occasionally. I like it but I wouldn't bother buying another unless there was a big sale.


----------



## MileHighDiva

Beamodel said:


> @MileHighDiva
> 
> No I haven't. Never could get past the price point but I do live komaza protein Strengthner though.


I love the Komaza Strengthener, as well. I was like let me ask a PJ, I know is familiar with KC Strengthener to see if they're comparable.  The CJ line is more accessible.


Beamodel said:


> @MileHighDiva
> 
> I  just purchased repair me. It's your fault lol.


Great!  I can't wait to hear your analysis/comparison/review between the two!


----------



## divachyk

@MileHighDiva @rileypak, I have the Curly Tee Towel. In comparison to a t-shirt, a t-shirt will get the job done if you call it for what it is. However, with the Curly Tee Towel, it doesn't pull the product out of my hair while allowing excess water to absorb out of my hair. That's the main difference that I can see.


----------



## Missjaxon

Beamodel said:


> Ugh... Being a straight haired natural while living in humid New Orleans is not cool....
> 
> My hair looks like puff the magic dragon





Beamodel said:


> @IDareT'sHair
> 
> It's so humid here. It seems pointless to straighten my hair. I think I might install box braids. I need to do something because I can't be bothered with puff the magic dragon hair. No mam...



@Beamodel 

I was wondering how you were doing this here since it can be very humid even in the winter. Glad to know I'm not crazy but sad all at the same time.


----------



## rileypak

divachyk said:


> @MileHighDiva @rileypak, I have the Curly Tee Towel. In comparison to a t-shirt, a t-shirt will get the job done if you call it for what it is. However, with the Curly Tee Towel, it doesn't pull the product out of my hair while allowing excess water to absorb out of my hair. That's the main difference that I can see.


I guess because I use a lot of product anyway, I still see lots of product on my tee towel just like my regular t-shirt. I'm unable to detect a difference with my usage. Maybe I'll try it out one of those nights after I've applied leave ins and can't be bothered to finish up until the next day. I'll see how it stands up to an overnight wear for me.

@MileHighDiva I'd take @divachyk advice on this one 
Now buy one and share your experience!


----------



## divachyk

A downside to the Curly Tee, @MileHighDiva / @rileypak, once it's damp, it's damp....unless you toss it in the dryer which I try not to do as I don't want it shrinking up. So, you'll be forced to pick and choose when to use it - after shampooing or after rinsing out the deep conditioner. I actually have more than one towel so I don't have to pick and choose but if you only had one towel, you'd have to.


----------



## Beamodel

Missjaxon said:


> @Beamodel
> 
> I was wondering how you were doing this here since it can be very humid even in the winter. Glad to know I'm not crazy but sad all at the same time.



Thanks Hun. It was good while it lasted lol.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Hey Ladies!

Hope every has an enjoyable Day today!


----------



## Shay72

@divachyk 
I've used CTDG as a transitioner and fully natural. Now think I'm a 4a through and through. Small pen spring coils/curls and I'm strictly a wash & goer. Melted the tangles. Only on wet/damp hair just bc I was scared to use it any other way.

I  Curl Junkie back in the day. I would stock up during their spring sale. Repair Me, Daily Fix, and Curl Assurance Smoothing Daily Hair Conditioners.

After a full week of the non natural cheapies, I've decided my hair looks okay. I'm used to it looking better. I will use them up and start building my stash back up with all natural products. I'll use @IDareT'sHair advice and use those cheapies she suggested. I used them back in the day. So I'll most likely buy Millcreek and Alba Botanica from Vitacost. Maybe some Natures Gate. I just know Millcreek had some specific conditioners I liked. Shay Shay is spoiled !


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Shay72
Now You know Ms. Shay-Shay is Super High Maintenance and a Spoiled Brat.

OT: Another Poster posted she picked up: Millcreek's Biotin, Keratin & Collagen Conditioners for $5 bucks a piece at Marshalls.


----------



## rileypak

Happy Easter ladies! Welp I purchased some Curl Junkie from CurlMart. 
The spirit read all this Curl Junkie talk and started poking me. Fingers went flying and now I have at least five packages coming in the next few weeks 
Received a shipping notice for my slap cap and my APB order.

Hooray for no package withdrawal?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Used the brush today at 350 with a little Pure Argan and a couple spritz of Apoghee Green Tea Restructurizer. 

Extremely Simple to use. 

I could have gotten a lot better results if I would have went to 400.  Maybe next time.

OT: I've been killin' some HV Cocasta Oil lately.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> Happy Easter ladies! Welp I purchased some Curl Junkie from CurlMart.
> The spirit read all this Curl Junkie talk and started poking me. Fingers went flying and now I have at least five packages coming in the next few weeks
> Received a shipping notice for my slap cap and my APB order.  *Hooray for no package withdrawal?*



@rileypak

I told you, you gotta let the Spurrrrrrt do what it do!

And I Agree, I am not quite ready for Package Withdraw.  Maybe April leading up to M-Day.


----------



## rileypak

@IDareT'sHair 
I need the spurrrtt to stop before the mini fridge is full. It's not even the middle of 2016 and that fridge is filling up pretty quickly


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I need to take a quick Hairveda Inventory to gear up for this Sale.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@rileypak

I hear ya about the Mini-Fridge. 

I filled mine with mostly 16oz Jars and on the sides, I put Flat-Top jars like BoBeam & Bel Nouvo, b.a.s.k. Jars and Stacked those in the door compartments.


----------



## Aggie

I'm currently giving myself a hendigo treatment and used up a full box of Moroccan henna and one full box of indigo bought from hennasooq. I have a half of the henna mix leftover which I'll mix in with another box of indigo for my next hendigo treatment.  

I haven't done a henna treatment in about 3 months. It's definitely about time I do before my boxes of henna and indigo expire on me.....again. Instead I have been using my Matrix demi-permanent for coloring my hair but I think my hair need a break from it now.


----------



## Beamodel

I'm seriously going to have to do something to my hair. 

My hair is still drying. I know I will never wear my hair curly. I'm at a crossroad and need to figure my life out ASAP. I'm not about that life where you are spending hours just to detangle and style your hair. 

I think I'm gonna blow dry it, straighten it and bun it perhaps. 

Hopefully next week it'll be in braids or something.


----------



## rileypak

@IDareT'sHair 
Mine has everything purchased in 2016. Most bottles laying on their sides on one shelf, large liter sized bottles and small 4oz. jars on the door, and everything else gets in where it fits in.
And I still want more to put in there


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> *And I still want more to put in there *



@rileypak

I can't put another thang in mine.


----------



## divachyk

Ladies, I used CTDG post wash and my hair was very easy to comb. I def won't use it on dry hair again. That was tragic. Using it on damp hair was magical.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel said:


> *I think I'm gonna blow dry it, straighten it and bun it perhaps*. Hopefully next week it'll be in braids or something.



@Beamodel
Bunning sounds good.  Yeah, I know I'll be a straight-haired Natural.

But not sure how to go about Heat-Training and just not up to thinking about it right now either.

Hopefully, by Fall, I will decide something.  I keep pushing the goal back.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

divachyk said:


> Ladies, I used CTDG post wash and my hair was very easy to comb. I def won't use it on dry hair again. That was tragic. *Using it on damp hair was magical*.



@divachyk

That's exactly how I felt.

It did absolutely nothing for me on dry hair.

But on damp hair........ It was everything


----------



## Shay72

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Shay72
> Now You know Ms. Shay-Shay is Super High Maintenance and a Spoiled Brat.
> 
> OT: Another Poster posted she picked up: Millcreek's Biotin, Keratin & Collagen Conditioners for $5 bucks a piece at Marshalls.


@IDareT'sHair
Thanks! Oh and didn't you used to get liters of Giovanni there too?


----------



## MileHighDiva

Happy Resurrection Sunday, Ladies!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72 said:


> *Thanks! Oh and didn't you used get liters of Giovanni there too?*


'@Shay72
Someone that use to be in here did.  Not me.  I was never a Huge Giovanni person.


----------



## flyygirlll2

@Beamodel I feel you. I'm not sure what else to do with my hair either. Even though I love straight hair, the time it takes to do mine is way too long. After using the Apalus Brush today which took 2 hours, I thought to myself " Do I really have the patience to do this with all this hair once I BC?!"  So...with that said I'm still taking things one day at a time.

@divachyk I agree. The CTDG on dry hair doesn't do much for my hair, but damp/wet is great.


----------



## Shay72

@Beamodel @IDareT'sHair 
Ya'll need to up your roller setting game . Another girl I knew that was a straight haired natural would wash, flat iron, wear it straight for two weeks, then repeat the process again.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Shay72 
Gurl...I can barely use this brush.  Let alone attempt to Roller-Set.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@flyygirlll2
Yeah, it would be time-consuming to attempt to do this on a regular and right now, I just don't think I have the energy.

And through the Summa' months Imma still be on that twice a week thang with my Hair.

I know I won't use that Brush twice a week.

Maybe once a month?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72 said:


> *Another girl I knew that was a straight haired natural would wash, flat iron, wear it straight for two weeks, then repeat the process again.*


@Shay72
This is probably what I would do too.


----------



## flyygirlll2

IDareT'sHair said:


> @flyygirlll2
> *Yeah, it would be time-consuming to attempt to do this on a regular and right now, I just don't think I have the energy*.



This. I pretty much don't have the energy or patience to do that on the regular.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

flyygirlll2 said:


> *This. I pretty much don't have the energy or patience to do that on the regular.*



@flyygirlll2
I don't either.  At least not right now anyway. 

So maybe once a month.


----------



## flyygirlll2

This summer I won't even attempt to keep it straight since last summer was an epic fail. I have a wedding  to attend sometime in August and I have to figure out what I'm going to do with my hair.


----------



## flyygirlll2

@IDareT'sHair For now I plan to straighten every 2-3 months or so just to trim/maintain my ends.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@flyygirlll2
Not having to think about "Relaxing" all the time, has made me some-what Hair lazy.

I mean I still wash & condition twice a week, but I don't do much else to it.


----------



## flyygirlll2

@IDareT'sHair I understand what you mean. I don't really do much to my hair in general. As long as it's well conditioned and is not falling out, I'm ok.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

flyygirlll2 said:


> *As long as it's well conditioned and is not falling out, I'm ok.*



@flyygirlll2
Gurl...You a Mess

That's exactly where I'm at right now.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I need to do a quick Hairveda Inventory out in my Stash.  I know I could use a couple things while it's on Sale.

I've been using Cocasta a lot recently, so I may need to reup on that. 

I know I have a bottle left.  Also a bottle of Jardin and a bottle of Avosoya.


----------



## divachyk

Shay72 said:


> @Beamodel @IDareT'sHair
> Ya'll need to up your roller setting game . Another girl I knew that was a straight haired natural would wash, flat iron, wear it straight for two weeks, then repeat the process again.



@Shay72 - does she work out? I sweat a lot as is and living in a hot humid climate, that's easy to do even when not working out. That French Bouffant thread has tempted me a number of times. I even PMed @MileHighDiva but I backed out in the end b/c I don't roller set enough to justify. I probably will regret the decision not to buy down the line.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@divachyk

I wish I could Roller-Set 

@toaster  Ms. Toaster is tryna' tempt me into learning how. 

I'm just now learning how to use this Brush.

I have Zero Skills with Tools & such.


----------



## divachyk

@IDareT'sHair, I hate traditional roller setting because it takes too long. Ponytail roller setting is much quicker although the results are not as good...but it works. But still, I don't do it enough.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

WOW!

I don't have as much HV as I thought.

I only have:
x1 Acai Phyto Berry
x1 Strinillah
x1 Methi Set (Step 1 is open)
x3 Amala Cleanse
x2 Red Roobis & Argan (x1 is open)
x1 ACV Rinse
x1 Hydrasilica Tea Spritz
x1 Cocasta Oil
x1 Avosoya Oil
x1 Jardin Oil

Just Ordered:
x2 Whipped Ends Hydration
x2 Whipped Clouds


----------



## IDareT'sHair

divachyk said:


> *I hate traditional roller setting because it takes too long*.



@divachyk 
I'm not interested.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I think I'll get:
x3 MoistPRO
x3 Moist 24/7
x1 Hydrasilica Tea Spritz


----------



## toaster

@IDareT'sHair @divachyk  a huge setting pusher! I promise if you practice, you can Get. It. Down.

When I first started it took me over 90 minutes to set my whole head! Within a month or two of setting weekly, I got that down to about 35 minutes. And I can not flat iron or blow dry or cornrow or anything fancy.

But it's definitely something to consider if you're thinking about becoming a straight hair natural. I don't flat iron my roots, but I could if I chose to. It's also great for working out, in my opinion. I can keep my roots straight (ish) by working out in a bun and sleeping in two Bantu knots.

But whatever you ladies choose to do you will (and do) have beautiful hair!


----------



## divachyk

You're so sweet. Thanks @toaster. Now that detangling is becoming easier, it's worth considering. Early on in my transition, it wasn't happening.


----------



## bajandoc86

Happy Easter Weekend ladies!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@toaster @divachyk

I promise to visit it in 2017.  Right now I'm tryna' just get use to being Natural.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Heading into 18 months Post.

@divachyk  Where are you now?

Also @Beamodel @flyygirlll2 @rileypak  We currently have a bunch of transitioners up in here.


----------



## Golden75

Shay72 said:


> @Golden75
> Okay I did a search and she may be talking about Ruby Red Beauty Supplies, 3618 Jefferson Davis Highway


@Shay72 thanks.  I saw that one on my google search.  Wish I put on radar.  Wig heaven had tons of wigs but picky mom found nothing.  Beauty Full had tons of prods & wigs. Mom found a  beautiful wig.  I read their prods are priced high online & that statement was correct.  SM prods were 10% more than I pay in NY.  So nothing for me!


----------



## Shay72

divachyk said:


> @Shay72 - does she work out? I sweat a lot as is and living in a hot humid climate, that's easy to do even when not working out. That French Bouffant thread has tempted me a number of times. I even PMed @MileHighDiva but I backed out in the end b/c I don't roller set enough to justify. I probably will regret the decision not to buy down the line.


Yes, she does. Very into fitness. She's a PE teacher. Once it would start looking "rough" as she termed it you would see more headbands and buns. I never saw her looking "rough".


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@rileypak @Beamodel @flyygirlll2

I was askin' ya'll how many months post are you three.  I know @divachyk is 10 weeks ahead of me.


----------



## flyygirlll2

@IDareT'sHair I'll be 18 months on the 30th. I noticed you said you're 17 months but I thought your  last relaxer was only a few days before mine?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

flyygirlll2 said:


> *I'll be 18 months on the 30th. I noticed you said you're 17 months but I thought your  last relaxer was only a few days before mine?*



@flyygirlll2

Yep.  I was wrong.  My last one was 09/26/14

We are marching on.  In another 6 months we'll be 2 years post.  YAY!


----------



## rileypak

@IDareT'sHair
It's been 2 years, 4 months, and 19 days since my last relaxer 
It was on 11/08/13.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> *It's been 2 years, 4 months, and 19 days since my last relaxer
> It was on 11/08/13.*



@rileypak
Gurl...You got it down to the days.

I can't wait until I'm 2 years.


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak
> Gurl...You got it down to the days.
> 
> I can't wait until I'm 2 years.


Gurl I got a phone app for alladat 
I barely remember what happened minutes ago sometimes.


----------



## flyygirlll2

@IDareT'sHair I knew you were 18 months lol. I can't believe in another 6 months we'll be 2 year's post! This has been a lonnnnnnng arse journey though. I don't plan on cutting until sometime next year if I can help it.

@rileypak Congrats on making it over 2 years post! That's awesome


----------



## flyygirlll2

@rileypak I have an app too which makes it easier to know where I'm at.


----------



## rileypak

@flyygirlll2 
Thank you! I thought I would have caved by now and either BCd or went back to relaxing but this forum has really helped me make it through. I really appreciate all the ladies' experiences and advice because it's really helped me make it this far.


----------



## rileypak

What app do you use? I use Dreamdays



flyygirlll2 said:


> @rileypak I have an app too which makes it easier to know where I'm at.


----------



## flyygirlll2

@rileypak I use DateTime and Dreamdays. I found the Dreamdays app afterwards and just kept the first one. 

This transition has been hard but yes, the forum and support from some friends has helped me not give up.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@flyygirlll2 @rileypak
I'm glad ya'll got apps & thangs to keep up with OUR Journey.

For the 1st time, in a long time, I seriously considered relaxing, but I know it will kill my hair, so I press on thanks to you all and LHCF (of course).


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@rileypak @flyygirlll2

What all do you both have coming?  I have:
Hairveda
Curlmart
My Loux
Smooth Naturals
She Scent it
Monique's Natural Hair Boutique (still waiting)


----------



## Shay72

I just realized my mama is 2 years post. She's only going to her hairdresser once a month now. I'm proud of her. Since she's always been a roller setter and she bought all the products from her hairdresser she feels comfortable. She works out 3 times a week.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Shay72
Mama Shay is 2 years post already?

How is her Natural Hair doing and it sounds like she's managing it well.


----------



## flyygirlll2

@IDareT'sHair I only miss relaxing when I have to detangle my hair, otherwise once my hair is styled and done it's out of sight/out of mind. 

Right now I'm not waiting on much...
Manechoice- 2 month supply of Manatabolism Plus Vitamins
Ebay- Japanese Funori and Kombu seaweed Hair Treatment 

I made a Curlmart cart with some Curl Junkie products, but I haven't hit paynah yet


----------



## Shay72

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Shay72
> Mama Shay is 2 years post already?
> 
> How is her Natural Hair doing and it sounds like she's managing it well.


Yep, technically the official 2 year mark is tomorrow. Natural hair is doing great.


----------



## BrownBetty

2.5 years post. I wore weave up until Jan, big chopped 2x


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak @Beamodel @flyygirlll2
> 
> I was askin' ya'll how many months post are you three.  I know @divachyk is 10 weeks ahead of me.



15 months.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

flyygirlll2 said:


> @IDareT'sHair I only miss relaxing when I have to detangle my hair, otherwise once my hair is styled and done it's out of sight/out of mind.
> 
> Right now I'm not waiting on much...
> Manechoice- 2 month supply of Manatabolism Plus Vitamins
> *Ebay- Japanese Funori and Kombu seaweed Hair Treatment *
> 
> I made a Curlmart cart with some Curl Junkie products, but I haven't hit paynah yet



Please let me know how you like this.  I've been looking for some funori products.


----------



## flyygirlll2

@shawnyblazes Will do. I've been curious about trying it for  some time now.


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak @flyygirlll2
> 
> What all do you both have coming?  I have:
> Hairveda
> Curlmart
> My Loux
> Smooth Naturals
> She Scent it
> Monique's Natural Hair Boutique (still waiting)


Waiting for:
APB
Soultanicals
Bee Mine
CurlMart
Slap Cap
Ebonicurls
QB
Kurlee Belle

There's probably more that I'm forgetting.
ETA: a few more I forgot


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> *There's probably more that I'm forgetting.
> ETA: a few more I forgot*



@rileypak

I'm shole there is.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@BrownBetty
Great! 

I remembered when I saw your posting that you had crossed over to the Natural Side.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My SSI should be here today.

ETA: Got Shipping info from - Smooth Naturals


----------



## IDareT'sHair

So, I just found out that HV's MoistPRO has basically been discontinued, but will be offered this Summer as part of an "Oldies But Goodies" HV Sale.

I'll have to stock-up on MoistPRO. Even though I like Acai Phyto Berry, I still had plenty of room in my Arsenal for MoistPRO.

I wonder what else they plan to bring back?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Imma run outta here around Noon and take this CR back to Target.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ran to Target to return CR Ginger Cleansing Rinse (found out it was more of a 'Poo) than what I actually thought it was.

Right to Service Desk and then O-U-T.

It says my SSI Cranberry Milk is here.


----------



## rileypak

Picked up my QB and APB.
Got a notice for ST


----------



## rileypak

So here's the mini so far. Still room for more... But I really should stop


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> *So here's the mini so far. Still room for more... But I really should stop *



@rileypak
Very Nice Eye Candy!.....


----------



## MileHighDiva

rileypak said:


> So here's the mini so far. Still room for more... But I really should stop


Thank you for the mini fridge porn! Full of SD,


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@rileypak

I was out in my Mini-Fridge today and noticed how big my Claudie Stash was. 

I need to get to somma' that real soon.  I stocked my Mini-Fridge primarily with 16oz'ers.

Once I finish up my KBB Luscious Locs Mask and Jasmine's Avocado & Silk I will start on a jar of Claudie's Khave Dc'er.  *saw multiples of this*

I also need to pull out Claudie's 3n1 Cleansing Conditioner. *also multiples*


----------



## IDareT'sHair

MileHighDiva said:


> *Full of SD,*



@MileHighDiva

Wasn't it tho'

My eyes went skrait for the Destination Hydration.


----------



## rileypak

Thanks ladies!!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Okay, so here's what came today:
My Loux:
x2 Bel Nouvo Avocado & Shea
x1 TGIN Green Tea Milk
Monique's Natural Hair Boutique
x1 CJ Argan & Olive Conditioner
x1 16oz Bee Mine Conditioner
SheScentIt:
x1 Cranberry Milk


----------



## BrownBetty

I bought a bunch of CJ from curlmart.

Waiting on APB


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I bought some:
Chlorella
Spirulina

Today


----------



## rileypak

I received my Slap Cap and my QB today


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> *I received my Slap Cap and my QB today*



@rileypak
Seems like most of my stuff came today.

I should have saved some boxes to open later to ward-off the dread Package Withdraw.


----------



## Golden75

Picked up a jar of JC Nourish & Shine butter from Walmart.  It was on the clearance shelf.  I just needed to buy at least one hair product.


----------



## Beamodel

Did any of y'all have to create a new account with curlmart? 

When I made my purchase the other day, it made me create a new one. I just tried to log in and it's not recognizing my account.


----------



## divachyk

@rileypak, @IDareT'sHair, @flyygirlll2, @Beamodel, @BrownBetty, I use my computer to track it on timeanddate.com 
I'm 1 year, 9 months, 19 days. Last relaxer was 9 Jun 14, if I recall correctly. I had my last relaxer stored in my phone calendar and it got deleted some kind of way.

Congrats Riley & Betty for hitting 2 years club! 

Please tell Momma Shay congrats! @Shay72


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@divachyk
I don't know why I think something "Magical" will happen to me at the 2yr mark.....


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel said:


> *Did any of y'all have to create a new account with curlmart? When I made my purchase the other day, it made me create a new one. I just tried to log in and it's not recognizing my account.*



@Beamodel

No.  Never have.  I usually check out as a "Guest"


----------



## IDareT'sHair

IDareT'sHair said:


> *So, I just found out that HV's MoistPRO has basically been discontinued, but will be offered this Summer as part of an "Oldies But Goodies" HV Sale.*
> 
> I'll have to stock-up on MoistPRO. Even though I like Acai Phyto Berry, I still had plenty of room in my Arsenal for MoistPRO.
> 
> I wonder what else they plan to bring back?



Okay, so I stand corrected:  MoistPRO is not technically being discontinued, but will only be offered during Special Sales and/or Promotions.


----------



## Shay72

I will @divachyk 

*My spring & summer cowash routine:*
Sun: hot oil, dc, cocleanse, cowash, tea rinse
M-T, R-Sat: hot oil, cowash
W: hot oil, cowash, tea rinse


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Shay72 
Like that schedule.

I should try to "up" my time to x3 times a week, especially now that I'm basically Natural. 

At least maybe the month of July.


----------



## divachyk

IDareT'sHair said:


> @divachyk
> I don't know why I think something "Magical" will happen to me at the 2yr mark.....


On the real, I swear my hair has stalled and is no longer growing so I'm in need of something magical. @IDareT'sHair


----------



## IDareT'sHair

divachyk said:


> *On the real, I swear my hair has stalled and is no longer growing so I'm in need of something magical*.



@divachyk
Oh No!

I can't afford to stall out.


----------



## rileypak

Morning ladies!

I have to wet (maybe dry DC) my nape tonight. The Knot Kokoa just failed me so badly. My hair is soft thanks to the Marula Melon but the Knot Kokoa didn't seal its goodness in so my hair is starting to feel a little parched. I won't let my curls be dry all week.
I'll check the fridge this evening and see what jars are almost empty and I'll do a dry DC with 2 or 3 of those.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> *Morning ladies!
> The Knot Kokoa just failed me so badly.
> I'll check the fridge this evening and see what jars are almost empty and I'll do a dry DC with 2 or 3 of those.*



@rileypak



That's terrible.  This sounds like a good idea.

You got some good stuff in that Fridge.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Still waiting on:
Curlmart
Smooth Naturals

*I think that's about it?*


----------



## Beamodel

@rileypak 

Sorry about the Knot Kocoa not working for you. I actually like it but I use it as a moisturizer and always deal with it. Online it does not list water but on the jar, water is the first ingredient therefore I consider it a moisturizer and seal it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

From Hairveda - I think I will get x4 Moist 24/7 and x1 Hydrasilica Tea Spritz.


----------



## rileypak

Off the top of my head, I think I have a Mielle Organics jar and a Bee Mine jar that are almost empty. I'll probably mix their yumminess together and use that 

@Beamodel water is really listed first??? I thought mango butter was listed first on mine (or maybe water then mango butter). I'll have to take a look when I get home for curiosity's sake  
Regardless it's out. I have other moisturizers I prefer and the Knot Kokoa doesn't have enough moisture or sealing power for me to work with it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@rileypak
I ended up Swapping my Knot Kokoa (unopened) and I sent the remainder of my Knot Pumpkin to another poster, who was having a Soultanicals "moment"


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair said:


> From Hairveda - I think I will get x4 Moist 24/7 and x1 Hydrasilica Tea Spritz.



I been thinking about that tea spritz.  I have one in stash that's old so may not be good.  That's a nice spritz when I'm in twistsz


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75 said:


> *I been thinking about that tea spritz.  I have one in stash that's old so may not be good.  That's a nice spritz when I'm in twistsz*



@Golden75

Yeah, mine is maybe 6 months to 1 year old. 

I probably even bought it last M-Day? I like to keep a bottle on hand.
I'll be pulling it out as the weather really heats up!

I love that Tea Spritz.  It's so light & refreshing.

Claudie's Tea Spritz is good too.


----------



## rileypak

Hmmm I think I want some Hairveda now...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> *Hmmm I think I want some Hairveda now...*


@rileypak

Most Def! Absolutely You Do!

You know I'm, Team Hairveda all the way! 

It's one of my Summa' Staples.

ETA: when I was naming what I am waiting on I forgot Hairveda.  I have x2 Whipped Clouds and x2 Whipped Ends coming.


----------



## rileypak

My oils are all old. They could probably stand a refresh. I didn't see Avosoya on the site this past weekend, has it been discontinued??
I may have to take at look at the Whipped stuff you mentioned.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@rileypak

A Description of it is in the Product Guide (check there). 

It's much "lighter" than Cocasta and it smells so amazing.

Now Imma hafta' ask them what happen to it.  It's a great/lighter alternative to Cocasta.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

I like the AyoSoya and the Jardin but nothing does me like Cocasta.  I always have it in my stash. I think 7 years running, might be longer.  I posted a picture on Instagram of the differences of the bottle change. That oil has been in my life longer than some friends lol


----------



## rileypak

The Avosoya and Cocasta are my favs 
The Jardin is okay too though.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> *The Jardin is okay too though.*



@rileypak @shawnyblazes
After I got past the scent, this one really grew on me because of Performance.

I sent them a note about Avosoya.

I have x1 unopened bottle of each left: Cocasta, Jardin, Avosoya.

Agreed about Cocasta!


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak @shawnyblazes
> After I got past the scent, this one really grew on me because of Performance.
> 
> I sent them a note about Avosoya.
> 
> I have x1 unopened bottle of each left: Cocasta, Jardin, Avosoya.
> 
> Agreed about Cocasta!



Yeah, that scent was something else BUT now... I kinda like it, lol


----------



## rileypak

Yeah the Avosoya isn't on the Herbal Hair Oil page. I hope it's not gone for good


----------



## rileypak

Dang it now I want some Jardin oil too. Maybe I'll just grab one of each oil and a Hydrasilica Tea Mist 

Although the Knot Kokoa is open (no fingers have touched the product; I never use my fingers), if anyone wants it PM me (just pay for shipping). I kinda hate to trash it if there's anyone who can get some use out of it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@rileypak
They've put Avosoya into the "Seasonal" Category as well as MoistPRO.


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak
> They've put Avosoya into the "Seasonal" Category as well as MoistPRO.



Well dang. Good to know!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@rileypak
Yeah....I know.
It doesn't make me happy that a lot of things have gone "Seasonal"

Must grab a couple bottles whenever they list it again.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

It looks like my Smooth Naturals has arrived.

I think I'm all set with Lotions, but know I will buy more.

I was just looking at Jakeala's Hair Milk, which is something I haven't purchased before that I want to try.

And I still want my DB Transitioning Hair Crème.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I picked up Jakeala's Hair Milk (Vanilla Cake).

Imma do a moisture Regi tomorrow.  I'll use HH's Pink Hibiscus DC'er (on dry hair), HV's Red Roobis to Cowash and KBB Luscious Locs to Steam.


----------



## Beamodel

My curlmart - Curl Junkie Repair Me shipped


----------



## rileypak

My CurlMart has shipped too.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My Curlmart Arrived today:
x1 16oz DB Pumpkin Seed (in a Jar)
x2 MHC T4 Hair Cremes (I thought I had only ordered x1)


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I just realize I paid for HV twice. 

Now I'm requesting a refund OR that they apply the charge to my order on the 31st.

I can't beweave I just did that.  Same with CM. 

That's how I ended up with x2 MHC T4's.

I need to go sit down someplace.


----------



## rileypak

@IDareT'sHair 

I'm still considering grabbing a 16oz. from MHC...


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> I just realize I paid for HV twice.
> 
> Now I'm requesting a refund OR that they apply the charge to my order on the 31st.
> 
> I can't beweave I just did that.  Same with CM.
> 
> That's how I ended up with x2 MHC T4's.
> 
> I need to go sit down someplace.


Oh no!!!!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> *Oh no!!!!!*



@rileypak

I've done this now twice recently.

Girl....Something is seriously wrong with me.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> *I'm still considering grabbing a 16oz. from MHC...*



@rileypak

Not tryna' tempt you but...........

That DB and my QB CTDG shole look good in them big ol' 16oz Jars.



*you need to wait for a M-Day Sale tho'


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak
> 
> Not tryna' tempt you but...........
> 
> That DB and my QB CTDG shole look good in them big ol' 16oz Jars.
> 
> 
> 
> *you need to wait for a M-Day Sale tho'


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


>



@rileypak

Sorry Girl...

But you know there is something truly fascinating about those 16oz Jars.

Now am I lyin'??


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@rileypak

I wish I was an Overnighter type girl. 

I would do an Overnight RX of some sort, but I hate stuff in my Hair like that all night.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My Smooth Naturals is here.  I am really loving this "Perfect Hair Milk" smells amazing.

I guess all I am waiting for nah is:
Hairveda
Jakeala


----------



## divachyk

Never owned Avosoya or Jardin but love Cocasta. OT: I think all day long at work. I really don't want to think when it comes to spelling the names of hair products.


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak
> 
> I wish I was an Overnighter type girl.
> 
> I would do an Overnight RX of some sort, but I hate stuff in my Hair like that all night.


My scalp can't handle DCing overnight. I've tried a few times and it's a big huge no for me.

But I can handle leave-ins with my head wrapped in a t-shirt all night *shrugs*


----------



## rileypak

*Used up*
x1 8oz. Bee Mine BEE-U-Ti-Ful Moisturizing DC (x3 16oz. backups)


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> *My scalp can't handle DCing overnight. I've tried a few times and it's a big huge no for me.*


@rileypak

Mine can't either.

I just 'doused' my hair in True Leave-In &  Cocasta Oil.


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak
> 
> Mine can't either.
> 
> I just 'doused' my hair in True Leave-In &  Cocasta Oil.



I'm about to rinse out this Bee Mine then M&S with SSI Marshmallow Herbal Hair Creme and MHC Sophia's Old Fashioned Hair Grease (I blame @shawnyblazes for me pulling this out tonight )


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@rileypak

I'm glad you decided to get that Knot Kokoa out of your Hurr.

Did you finish up anything?

I'll do my hair in the morning.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> I just realize I paid for HV twice.
> 
> Now I'm requesting a refund OR that they apply the charge to my order on the 31st.
> 
> I can't beweave I just did that.  Same with CM.
> 
> That's how I ended up with x2 MHC T4's.
> 
> I need to go sit down someplace.


@IDareT'sHair 
How did that happen?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl

It appeared in PayPal that I had an 'unpaid' invoice (pending) and I went ahead and paid it without looking at it to see that it was the exact same one I paid on 03/27.

So, now I've paid for it twice.

I contacted BJ'Nem and asked to either have it refunded or credited to the purchase I'll make on 03/31.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

@IDareT'sHair 
O ok. I'm sure they'll make it right when you highlight the mistake.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl

At CM - I ordered a jar of MHC T4 at work, but didn't get a confirmation email from CM, so I came home and ordered another jar (and got an email confirmation right away) so I assumed I messed something up and the 1st order didn't go through.

So, I guess that's how I ended up with x2 Jars of that.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

I'm still mad that Siamese Twist changed the coil cream. That was my go to lotion last summer.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *O ok. I'm sure they'll make it right when you highlight the mistake*.


@curlyhersheygirl
Oh, No Doubt. #Team Hairveda

They might as well keep it and just credit me.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *I'm still mad that Siamese Twist changed the coil cream. That was my go to lotion last summer.*



@curlyhersheygirl
I know.

And her answer for changing it wasn't very good either. 

I went back to SSI's Coco Crème which is a similar consistency.

OT: Thanks again for that CC's Natural Lotion.  I can't wait to use it.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> I know.
> 
> And her answer for changing wasn't very good either.  I went back to SSI's Coco Crème which is a similar consistency.
> 
> OT: Thanks again for that CC's Natural Lotion.  I can't wait to use it.


@IDareT'sHair 
That was the kids. It's one of their favorites.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *That was the kids. It's one of their favorites.*



@curlyhersheygirl

That just cracked me up.  Little PJ's  They are too much.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> 
> That just cracked me up.  Little PJ's  They are too much.


@IDareT'sHair 
They sure are lol.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl

Well I appreciate it immensely. 
I love that Lotion, so I am glad they thought of me.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl

Are you doing your Hair tomorrow and what are you using?


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> 
> Well I appreciate it immensely.
> I love that Lotion, so I am glad they thought of me.


@IDareT'sHair 
Well you know they enjoy the goodies you send for them to try too.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *Well you know they enjoy the goodies you send for them to try too.*



@curlyhersheygirl

You know I always appreciate their Review(s) on products. 

I always want to know what they're using and how they're using it.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> 
> Are you doing your Hair tomorrow and what are you using?


@IDareT'sHair 
Yes I am
 I'm cowashimg with SSI blueberry and using SM weightless mask as a RO


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> 
> You know I always appreciate their Review(s) on products.
> 
> I always want to know what they're using and how they're using it.


@IDareT'sHair 
They use stuff in interesting ways. 
Just this weekend DD used AOHC as her sealant.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

curlyhersheygirl said:


> @IDareT'sHair
> They use stuff in interesting ways.
> Just this weekend DD used AOHC as her sealant.


That's how I use it.  Yum yum.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *Yes I am
> I'm cowashimg with SSI blueberry* and using SM weightless mask as a RO



@curlyhersheygirl
I really like(d) SSI's Blueberry but I blew skrait through that little bottle and never bothered to repurchase it again.  I think I had it twice.



curlyhersheygirl said:


> *They use stuff in interesting ways.
> Just this weekend DD used AOHC as her sealant.*


@curlyhersheygirl
Yes, they do.  That's why I'm always interested in what they're doing....


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

shawnyblazes said:


> That's how I use it.  Yum yum.


@shawnyblazes 
I never thought of using it like that.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *I never thought of using it like that.*



@curlyhersheygirl 
Me Either.


----------



## BrownBetty

@IDareT'sHair 
I used the renpure cleansing pudding today.  I liked it.  I hadn't detangled in 3 days and didn't have the energy to before I cowashed.  I pooed with TGIN once and used renpure once.  I was able to finger detangle.  My hair felt nice after.

I will repurchase.  This and eden seem to do right by my hair.


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak
> 
> I'm glad you decided to get that Knot Kokoa out of your Hurr.
> 
> Did you finish up anything?
> 
> I'll do my hair in the morning.



Just the jar of Bee Mine DC. I ended up co-cleansing with APB then doing my M&S.

My twists feel so juicy right now


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

curlyhersheygirl said:


> @shawnyblazes
> I never thought of using it like that.



See, its castor oil based and heavy for my hair. Even though I'm a 4a with a tad bit of b, my hair tends to like lighter creams. The burdock root is FAB but using the AOHC like a moisturizer makes my hair hard and greasy. So sealed is the only way I can use the AOHC.  Its  great at that.


----------



## BrownBetty

Anyone use ctdg w/ mhc type 4? Last night i used ctdg with aohc.

I was thinking about mhc will try that next.


----------



## rileypak

BrownBetty said:


> Anyone use ctdg w/ mhc type 4? Last night i used ctdg with aohc.
> 
> I was thinking about mhc will try that next.



Not yet but now I'm intrigued...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@rileypak @shawnyblazes
Under the dryer with ST'icals Molasses Reconstruct.

Can we say;  Instant HIT!

I love the scent, the consistency is wonderful.  Will definitely repurchase.


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak @shawnyblazes
> Under the dryer with ST'icals Molasses Reconstruct.
> 
> Can we say;  Instant HIT!
> 
> I love the scent, the consistency is wonderful.  Will definitely repurchase.



That scent is 

That DC really makes your hair just soft and yummy when you get from under the dryer.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@rileypak
Yeah I like it.

I'll steam with KBB.  I wouldn't mind pulling out my Jar of Curl Elastic to Steam with, but I have too many DC'ers opened already, so KBB it is.

Would definitely pick up a back-up during a good Sale.  The scent reminds me of something? 

Either BRB's Chai or BRB's Rhassoul?  with a undertone of Musk.  (Very nice & Sultry)


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Finished Up:
x1 Honey Handmades Pink Sugar & Hibiscus DC'er (x1 back up) I used the 1st Jar as a Pre-Poo.  This time I'll use this Jar as a DC'er to try it out.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

We used up the following:
8oz MC hair candy 
8oz APB refresher
8oz APB LI
16oz NG sweet plantain LI
4oz PBN cupuacu butter
4oz emu oil
4oz jojoba oil
8oz HV vatika frosting
8oz Jakeala dope DC
1L elucence shampoo
8oz HTN twisting cream
8oz SM coconut foam mousse


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl
Amazing Use Up List.  Love it!

Kinda resembles someone's Stash.

ETA:  You got back ups?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Under the Steamer with Luscious Locs hair Mask


----------



## meka72

Over the weekend, I used the same KBB mask mixed with Jakeala's original honey rhassoul mask and I was amazed! My hair was unbelievably soft and moisturized. 



IDareT'sHair said:


> Under the Steamer with Luscious Locs hair Mask


----------



## IDareT'sHair

meka72 said:


> *Over the weekend, I used the same KBB mask mixed with Jakeala's original honey rhassoul mask and I was amazed! My hair was unbelievably soft and moisturized.*



@meka72

IKR? 
A couple wash-days ago I used it with the Jakeala.  This time I used it alone.


----------



## meka72

Unfortunately the KBB is lackluster when I use it alone, which is why I wanted to try mixing with the  JK honey mask. I see why you're hoarding that stuff! I'm thinking about grabbing a couple more jars on payday. 



IDareT'sHair said:


> @meka72
> 
> IKR?
> A couple wash-days ago I used it with the Jakeala.  This time I used it alone.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

meka72 said:


> *Unfortunately the KBB is lackluster when I use it alone, which is why I wanted to try mixing with the  JK honey mask. I see why you're hoarding that stuff! I'm thinking about grabbing a couple more jars on payday*.



@meka72
Couple more jars of which? KBB or Jakeala?

I do not HOARD.  I 'Collect'...


----------



## meka72

You're right. "Collect" is a better word. Lol. You just like to have options. That's what I tell myself when it comes it my love of products and clothes and shoes. Lol. 

I want to order more of the JK honey mask. Just in case...



IDareT'sHair said:


> @meka72
> Couple more jars of which? KBB or Jakeala?
> 
> I do not HOARD.  I 'Collect'...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@meka72 
Yaaasss "Collect" is what we do over here in this particular thread. 

We do not "Hoard" we "Collect"

Speaking of Jakeala Sweet Honey Hair Thang, the Mango is Magnificent.


----------



## divachyk

Ladies, I wanted to love Bobeam, gawd knows I did but...I have a 50/50 success with amla. I try not to use it if possible since it's hit and miss. My scalp was to' up! The conditioner is amazing. My hair felt awesome. Unfortunately, amla just didn't agree with me.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

divachyk said:


> *Ladies, I wanted to love Bobeam, gawd knows I did but...I have a 50/50 success with amla. I try not to use it if possible since it's hit and miss. My scalp was to' up! The conditioner is amazing. My hair felt awesome. Unfortunately, amla just didn't agree with me.*



@divachyk
That's too bad.


----------



## divachyk

Right @IDareT'sHair cause that conditioner is bawse! I overlooked amla in the ingredients list so it was my fault, totally.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@divachyk

That's how I feel every time I have a "reaction" from something with Lemon/Citrus. 

I felt the exact same way about Hydratherma Naturals Moisture Boost DC'er. 

I really, really loved that DC'er, but it tore my Scalp Up!

The Amino Protein one is fine, but the Moisture one.....no can do.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I used CTDG today!  Lawd...that stuff is amazing.

I give mad props to anything that can help me get through my hair.

And it always leaves my Hair totally soft and moisturized.


----------



## rileypak

Sorry to hear that Diva!




divachyk said:


> Ladies, I wanted to love Bobeam, gawd knows I did but...I have a 50/50 success with amla. I try not to use it if possible since it's hit and miss. My scalp was to' up! The conditioner is amazing. My hair felt awesome. Unfortunately, amla just didn't agree with me.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@rileypak
I was sorry to hear that too.

BoBeam is thebomb.com.net.gov.biz.edu


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak
> I was sorry to hear that too.
> 
> BoBeam is thebomb.com.net.gov.biz.edu


Yasssssss!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> *Yasssssss! *



@rileypak 
And it's super economical and cost effective.  That's some good stuff.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Today I Officially Kicked off Cowash Season.  I'll be doing 'deep' cleansing as needed.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@shawnyblazes

Are you close to using up anything?


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

IDareT'sHair said:


> @shawnyblazes
> 
> Are you close to using up anything?


Im not in this challenge, LOLOLOL

 I'm a visiting commentator.  @IDareT'sHair


----------



## IDareT'sHair

shawnyblazes said:


> *Im not in this challenge, LOLOLOL I'm a visiting commentator.*



@shawnyblazes
And you commentate quite well my friend.

And I know you are using the word "Challenge" is the looses sense possible.

ETA: You still need to be using up somethin'


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Imma pull out some of these Liters to start cowashing with after I finish up this HV Red Roobis & Argan:

Elucence x2
Curls Coconut Sublime
Jessicurl Shealoe

I want a couple bottles of SD's Destination Hydration.  Hopefully, if she has a M-Day Sale, it will be more than 10%


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

IDareT'sHair said:


> @shawnyblazes
> And you commentate quite well my friend.
> 
> And I know you are using the word "Challenge" is the looses sense possible.
> 
> ETA: You still need to be using up somethin'



Hmm, lemme think.  Ive almost used up a bottle of Sheamoisture Low Porosity Detangler.  I have less than 1/4 left.   Working on 3/4 bottle of APB Leave in Conditioner, and less than 1/4 bottle of APB Hair Tonic


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> Amazing Use Up List.  Love it!
> 
> Kinda resembles someone's Stash.
> 
> ETA:  You got back ups?


@IDareT'sHair 
For everything except MC


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl
Ya'll get in done up in that Piece. 

Them little PJ's don't play!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl

When do you use the Miss Jessie's Super Sweet Back?  Do you have a particular time you use it?


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> 
> When do you use the Miss Jessie's Super Sweet Back?  Do you have a particular time you use it?


@IDareT'sHair 
No I don't. I just use it whenever I feel like and always get consistent results.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl
When I finish up this KBB and Jasmine *cough* I am down to my last & final jar of Avocado & Silk in Hello Sugar.......

I will pull out Claudie's Khave DC'er.  I have several 16oz Jars of that.

I also have about x5-6 16oz Jars of CD Black Vanilla Smoove from that time me and Brownie tore up HSN.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

@IDareT'sHair & @divachyk 
I bought 3 wigs on a whim today in the city but got overwhelmed by the wig cap selections so didn't purchase any. What type of wig/stocking caps do y'all get. This is uncharted territory for me lol


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl 
I'll try to use CD BVS and Claudie's Khave over the Summa' months and try to get those down to a manageable number.

I'll throw in a few extras (so I don't get bored) like maybe CJ Curl Rehab and DB DC'er.

I feel like I'm #235.........(You know what I'm talmbout)


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl
I buy the netted ones so I can stick my finger down there if I need to and scratch.

The other one (that resembles a Stocking) zaps the Moisture right out of my Hair.

ETA: Sometimes I use the Double-Tie Men's Durag.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> When I finish up this KBB and Jasmine *cough* I am down to my last & final jar of Avocado & Silk in Hello Sugar.......
> 
> I will pull out Claudie's Khave DC'er.  I have several 16oz Jars of that.
> 
> I also have about x5-6 16oz Jars of CD Black Vanilla Smoove from that time me and Brownie tore up HSN.


@IDareT'sHair 
That sounds good. I'm hoping to get through the few jars of stuff we have open right now by the end of April so I can open some other stuff.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl
I've been using Claudie's Salve.  It's been doing me right. 

I'll use up the Jar I have open and save my other Jars until Fall.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> I'll try to use CD BVS and Claudie's Khave over the Summa' months and try to get those down to a manageable number.
> 
> I'll throw in a few extras (so I don't get bored) like maybe CJ Curl Rehab and DB DC'er.
> 
> I feel like I'm #235.........(*You know what I'm talmbout*)



Yes


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl
I got to get down some of these Multiple 16oz Jars. 

I also have a 16oz Jars of Alikay Naturals Sage DC'er, LACE Brahmi, Sitrinillah, BeeMine etc...I only have x1 of these.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> Yes



@curlyhersheygirl

I have Sears coming tomorrow to do my annual inspection on my Fridge and I had to take all that stuff out the Crisper. 

No one would understand that.

It took me x2 Shopping Bags to just Clear out my Crispers.  And that's only Lotions, Cremes, Butters.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

@IDareT'sHair 
Those that you have no backup for can wait. So great strategy using those with multiples. I think I'll do that as well.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> 
> I have Sears coming tomorrow to do my annual inspection on my Fridge and I had to take all that stuff out the Crisper.
> 
> No one would understand that.
> 
> It took me x2 Shopping Bags to just Clear out my Crispers.  And that's only Lotions, Cremes, Butters.


@IDareT'sHair 
No they won't understand lol.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

@IDareT'sHair 
I think I may just toss the jar and a half of BRB strawberry DC .  It's really bad and nothing is helping to make it even sub-par


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> Those that you have no backup for can wait. *So great strategy using those with multiples. I think I'll do that as well.*



@curlyhersheygirl

What's so deceiving about this for me is, that the 16oz'ers out in my Garage/Fridge, so I don't ever hafta' look at them until I go out there for something in particular and that's when "Reality" sets in. 

That not only do I have stuff inside, I got stuff outside too.

I don;t remember buying all that Claudie's Khave.  I'm blaming Brownie for that and that durn CD BVS.

And YOU, of course for the Super Sweet Back.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *I think I may just toss the jar and a half of BRB strawberry DC .  It's really bad and nothing is helping to make it even sub-par *



@curlyhersheygirl

I never bought that one.  It got horrible reviews.

So, not even the Kurl-Kidz will touch that one uh?


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> 
> I never bought that one.  It got horrible reviews.
> 
> So, not even the Kurl-Kidz will touch that one uh?


@IDareT'sHair 
We all tried and it was an epic fail. I don't even want to give it away.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> 
> What's so deceiving about for me is, that the 16oz'ers out in my Garage/Fridge, so I don't ever hafta' look at them until I go out there for something in particular and that's when "Reality" sets in.
> 
> That not only do I have stuff inside, I got stuff outside too.
> 
> I don;t remember buying all that Claudie's Khave.  I'm blaming Brownie for that and that durn CD BVS.
> 
> And YOU, of course for the Super Sweet Back.


@IDareT'sHair 
I know what you mean. DH bought me three milk crates and I filled those to the brim and still have 2 3 drawer steralite things filled all with DC'ers. The storage closet I have all my hair stuff in is very organized but filled.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl
I got a feelin' M-Day will be on & poppin'  I need to make some smart choices.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *We all tried and it was an epic fail. I don't even want to give it away.*


@curlyhersheygirl

I was never interested in this one.  I hope you only have x1


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *I know what you mean. DH bought me three milk crates and I filled those to the brim and still have 2 3 drawer steralite things filled all with DC'ers. The storage closet I have all my hair stuff in is very organized but filled.*



@curlyhersheygirl 
Organization seems to be Our only "Plus" At least We know what We have. 

I had looked at those Steralite things with drawers and knew I'd tear them thangs up.

The PJ Life is so much Fun!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl
Speaking of my Sears appointment, I left the stuff in the Doors and on the Shelves. 

I just basically removed the stuff I had in the Crisper.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> I buy the netted ones so I can stick my finger down there if I need to and scratch.
> 
> The other one (that resembles a Stocking) zaps the Moisture right out of my Hair.
> 
> ETA: Sometimes I use the Double-Tie Men's Durag.


@IDareT'sHair 
Just seeing this.
Thanks. There were so many I didn't know what to choose lol


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> Speaking of my Sears appointment, I left the stuff in the Doors and on the Shelves.
> 
> I just basically removed the stuff I had in the Crisper.


@IDareT'sHair 
The stuff on the shelves are fine. Just turn them so the labels can't be read. They'll think you love salad dressing


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl

I totally lost interest in BRB when she hiked up her shipping, changed the Pumpkin Hair Whip and started offering those 10-15% Sales.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *The stuff on the shelves are fine. Just turn them so the labels can't be read. They'll think you love salad dressing *



@curlyhersheygirl
All the Bottles are in the Door.  Jars are on the Shelves.  I have a 'little' food in there, so I can camouflage them.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> Organization seems to be Our only "Plus" At least We know what We have.
> 
> I had looked at those Steralite things with drawers and knew I'd tear them thangs up.
> 
> The PJ Life is so much Fun!


@IDareT'sHair 
When I started I purchased 1 thinking that each drawer would contain products of a particular category. Now I have built ins, crates etc.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *When I started I purchased 1 thinking that each drawer would contain products of a particular category. Now I have built ins, crates etc. *



@curlyhersheygirl
I know Girl.

And then, you got the Kurl-Kidz who are PJ's in the own right and product reviewers and also product snobs!


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> 
> I totally lost interest in BRB when she hiked up her shipping, changed the Pumpkin Hair Whip and started offering those 10-15% Sales.


@IDareT'sHair 
She lost me when she supposedly gave LHCF a special discount but it was the same as what everyone else was getting. The stuff I have I got from I believe her first BF sale when everything was like $9. After that I only purchased the marshmallow styler and the okra styler because she changed the flaxseed gel cream we loved.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl

Yeah, she started doing too many thangs. 

Then folks started complaining about consistency issues and changes in the Rhassoul DC'er.

Folks need to know Formulation Changes are the way to end a good thing. *thinking about STwist and that Strawberry Coils*

I still have a couple jars of Rhassoul, Pumpkin Whip (original) the Manuka Honey Conditioner and the ACV Rinse to finish up.


----------



## rileypak

Oh yeah I need to get rid of that Pumpkin Hair Whip. I loved it but it did not love my forehead. My acne flared and that was it for me. Tis a shame I'll have to trash it 

I wonder if this Hairveda sale will be worth it for me...


----------



## divachyk

TY @IDareT'sHair @rileypak, oh gosh, yes - great product! My mom and/or sister will enjoy Bobeam.


----------



## divachyk

IDareT'sHair said:


> @divachyk
> 
> That's how I feel every time I have a "reaction" from something with Lemon/Citrus.
> 
> I felt the exact same way about Hydratherma Naturals Moisture Boost DC'er.
> 
> I really, really loved that DC'er, but it tore my Scalp Up!
> 
> The Amino Protein one is fine, but the Moisture one.....no can do.



Amla is showing up in a lot of products now so I need to be careful and inspect ingredients closely. How often do you run into lemon/citrus in products? @IDareT'sHair


----------



## IDareT'sHair

divachyk said:


> Amla is showing up in a lot of products now so I need to be careful and inspect ingredients closely. *How often do you run into lemon/citrus in products?*



@divachyk

I try to be really cautious when reviewing ingredients, but sometimes I get caught. 

And I know immediately upon application.  Recently it was Brown Butter Beauty's Babbasu DC'er


----------



## IDareT'sHair

divachyk said:


> *TY, oh gosh, yes - great product! My mom and/or sister will enjoy Bobeam. *



@divachyk

I'm sure they will enjoy it!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> Oh yeah I need to get rid of that *Pumpkin Hair Whip. I loved it* but it did not love my forehead. My acne flared and that was it for me. Tis a shame I'll have to trash it  *I wonder if this Hairveda sale will be worth it for me..*.


@rileypak
I love it too! 

I just asked HV to invoice me for the difference minus the money I overpaid yesterday.  I hope it's not too confusing.

There is not much I can get this time.  I don't see many of my Staples.  I already have coming: x2 Whipped Clouds and x2 Whipped Ends (which haven't shipped yet).


----------



## divachyk

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> I buy the netted ones so I can stick my finger down there if I need to and scratch.
> 
> The other one (that resembles a Stocking) zaps the Moisture right out of my Hair.
> 
> ETA: Sometimes I use the Double-Tie Men's Durag.



 you're a mess @IDareT'sHair. I totally agree about the stocking cap ones.

@curlyhersheygirl, I really like the men's spandex dome cap. Doesn't rob my hair of moisture or edges.  I get mine from BSS or Sally's. ETA: They also have it in women's. I have used both with great success.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl  I hope you like the way all 3 wigs look on you.

@divachyk


----------



## divachyk

Holla at us Curly if you need wig pointers @curlyhersheygirl


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak
> There is not much I can get this time.  I don't see many of my Staples.  I already have coming: x2 Whipped Clouds and x2 Whipped Ends (which haven't shipped yet).



Yeah if Avosoya isn't available, there's only Cocasta.. Maybe a Whipped Clouds. 
What is Whipped Ends?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> Yeah if Avosoya isn't available, there's only Cocasta.. Maybe a Whipped Clouds.
> *What is Whipped Ends?*



Its a Lotion/Crème. Medium weight. Berry Scented.
@rileypak


----------



## BrownBetty

I'm going to skip HV sale.

I have so much stuff... lol.  I don't recall my hair loving anything from the past.  

Waiting for APB and curlmart...


----------



## rileypak

Welp since APB is having a sale and Hairveda may not have everything I want I might just give them coins to Miss Kane....


----------



## flyygirlll2

Sooo.. the CJ Repair Me is OOS on Curlmart.
I went on Komaza and bought the Protein Strengthener instead.


----------



## flyygirlll2

Debating whether I should get something from APB. I just want to try the Whipped Cleansing Cream that @rileypak keeps raving about. Ya'll know I don't need ish though


----------



## rileypak

flyygirlll2 said:


> Debating whether I should get something from APB. I just want to try the Whipped Cleansing Cream that @rileypak keeps raving about. Ya'll know I don't need ish though





I got three more in my cart now


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I currently have x3 APB Lotions in my Cart, but might scale it back to x2.

I gotta gets muh HV!


----------



## flyygirlll2

@rileypak I have 2 in my cart for now


----------



## flyygirlll2

@IDareT'sHair I also have the Avoacado Capuacu Hair  lotion ( Which I love.. Soooo moisturizing!) and the blow dry cream ( Still deciding on this).


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@flyygirlll2

What scents?  I scaled it back to x2 (Marshmallow Clouds & Birthday Cake). 

That would bring me up to x5 APB Lotions for Summa'


----------



## flyygirlll2

@IDareT'sHair For now I have the hair lotion in Banana Daqiuri Cupcake. The cleansing cream and blow dry cream, I choose Hot Buttered Rum and Sugar Cookie Crunch.

 Honestly though, I really love the Sugar Cookie Crunch scent because it smells very much like HV's Vatika Frosting


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@flyygirlll2
In the Lotions I already have:
Chicks Dig It
Fruit Loops
Sugar Cookie Crunch

I'm not up on some of the newer scents.

Looking to pick up:
Marshmallow Clouds
Birthday Cake
*I wanted something "fruity" but don't know what to get?  I thought about Pink Flamingo.  I've had it before and liked it.


----------



## rileypak

My APB cart has: 
Whipped Cleansing Creme (Velvet Sugar, Cheers, Blueberry Lemon Sugar)
Green Powerhouse Oil (Pink Champagne)
Hair & Body Butta (Pink Champagne)
Cherry Kukui Hair Lotion
Blackberry Vanilla Leave In Conditioner

Might toss a Cupuacu Avocado Hair Lotion (Pink Champagne) in there too


----------



## BrownBetty

What apb sale?


----------



## Beamodel

I did an update with my Firefox app and now it won't let me post messages on lhcf. I had to log in on my safari app. 

Arrrrggggg


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@BrownBetty

Check the Sales Thread.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl

What you gettin' from APB?


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> 
> What you gettin' from APB?


@IDareT'sHair 
Still deciding whether or not to pass on this one and partake in the MDay one.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *Still deciding whether or not to pass on this one and partake in the MDay one.*



@curlyhersheygirl
Good Point.


----------



## BrownBetty

curlyhersheygirl said:


> @IDareT'sHair
> Still deciding whether or not to pass on this one and partake in the MDay one.



I want to be strong like you


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl
Asked HV to invoice me the difference for x4 Moist 24/7 with the amount I overpaid.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

@BrownBetty 
I'm hoping I can actually hold out. Only time will tell.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> Asked HV to invoice me the difference for x4 Moist 24/7 with the amount I overpaid.


@IDareT'sHair 
That was a great idea.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl
Don't you think that would be easier? 

They said this a.m. they would take care of it, but I haven't heard back. So, I asked them to just deduct it from my order.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *I'm hoping I can actually hold out. Only time will tell.*



@curlyhersheygirl

Since I'm only getting x2 Lotions, I think Imma gone & get them.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> Don't you think that would be easier?
> 
> They said this a.m. they would take care of it, but I haven't heard back. So, I asked them to just deduct it from my order.


@IDareT'sHair 
I do. It makes sense since you're getting stuff from them anyway.


----------



## divachyk

I purchased 2 satin lined turbans from Caheez! I'm growing obsessed with turbans. A quick and easy to dress up your head/hair without effort.


----------



## rileypak

divachyk said:


> I purchased 2 satin lined turbans from Caheez! I'm growing obsessed with turbans. A quick and easy to dress up your head/hair without effort.


Please report back on them! I've been wanting one from her but was waiting for a sale


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

I want to get some APB blow drying cream but I wonder how long the shipping will be during the sale. I could just get it now with the LHCF code but I kinda want some more stuff ,lol


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I ended up buying a bottle of SD's Destination Hydration.

I wanted x2 but it would only allow me to add x1. 

I'll try to pick up another x1-x2 bottles if she has a M-Day Sale.

I still have not gotten an invoice from HV.  I hope they process my request.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I see Mielle is now in Sally.  I have a cart sitting out there with White Peony L-I, a DC'er and a Cowash.  Will take the Cowash out and add another Peony.

@rileypak


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> I see Mielle is now in Sally.  I have a cart sitting out there with White Peony L-I, a DC'er and a Cowash.  Will take the Cowash out and add another Peony.
> 
> @rileypak



I hope you like the leave-in!

I'm sitting here planning tomorrow's wash day... I think the Mission Condition Terraforma Pre-Cleanse will be making its last appearance


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> *I hope you like the leave-in!
> 
> I'm sitting here planning tomorrow's wash day... I think the Mission Condition Terraforma Pre-Cleanse will be making its last appearance *



@rileypak
Haven't decided whether I'll get it or not?  I gotta get HV squared away 1st. 

I'm still holding on to: x2 HempAde's x1 Caramel Rx.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@rileypak
I see the white Peony has a Trigger Spray.  Is it more Liquid or more Lotion?


----------



## divachyk

@rileypak, sure will. I loved my EboniCurls turban so much that I purchased a few more.


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak
> I see the white Peony has a Trigger Spray.  Is it more Liquid or more Lotion?



Liquid. 
I always pour it into another spray bottle cause I hate those kinds of sprayers.


----------



## Beamodel

Curl junkie repair me arrived today


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Beamodel 

That's Great!


----------



## Beamodel

I will use it next wash which will be next weekend @IDareT'sHair


----------



## divachyk

Loaded mom and sister up with products today while they visited. Now, the goal is to not add more. Oh but.....(I received some satin headbands in the mail today - Eboni Curls)


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl

Hey Lady!


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

@IDareT'sHair 
Hey sis. What you up to?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl 
Applying Claudie's Salve


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl @rileypak

I gotta put back all that stuff I took out of my Fridge yesterday and think about tomorrow's Regi.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl @rileypak
> 
> I gotta put back all that stuff I took out of my Fridge yesterday and think about tomorrow's Regi.


@IDareT'sHair 
Oh boy, well at least you get to rotate the stash a bit.

I'm not sure about my regi either.


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl @rileypak
> 
> I gotta put back all that stuff I took out of my Fridge yesterday and think about tomorrow's Regi.


I finalized the regimen this morning for tonight's wash. 

I do need to go through the main fridge and see what's in there for a refresher to the inventory.
Maybe make a few gift boxes for folks...


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

rileypak said:


> I finalized the regimen this morning for tonight's wash.
> 
> I do need to go through the main fridge and see what's in there for a refresher to the inventory.
> Maybe make a few gift boxes for folks...



aww, you sending me a gift box?? How sweet of you.... lolololol


----------



## rileypak

shawnyblazes said:


> aww, you sending me a gift box?? How sweet of you.... lolololol



PM me your hair likes and dislikes. 
If anything fits your criteria, you just might get a box!


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

rileypak said:


> PM me your hair likes and dislikes.
> If anything fits your criteria, you just might get a box!



LOL, thank you but I was kidding.  The last thing I need is more products( I'm hiding products in the baby room at this point )... unless you have some rhassoul clay sitting around? 

@rileypak


----------



## rileypak

shawnyblazes said:


> *unless you have some rhassoul clay sitting around? *
> 
> @rileypak


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Lemme get up and put this stuff away.  I can sort some things out, look for multiples and just kinda see what all I have.


----------



## rileypak

I think I'll be adding a midweek co-cleanse and rinse out condish session starting this coming week. 
I wonder how my hair would fair. Hopefully good from the boost in moisture and the extra manipulation won't cause a setback.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@rileypak

Yeah, I'm a twice-a-weeker.  Thought about adding a third in July?  It will be a lot easier now that I am natural (for the most part).


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@rileypak

I tried your method in my Crisper(s) to stack the bottles on their sides like you did, in your Mini-Fridge, to see if I could fit more stuff in.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@rileypak
I will incorporate EVCO every wash day to circumvent Hydral Fatigue.


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak
> 
> I tried your method in my Crisper(s) to stack the bottles on their sides like you did, in your Mini-Fridge, to see if I could fit more stuff in.



Hope it works!


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak
> I will incorporate EVCO every wash day to circumvent Hydral Fatigue.



I was just thinking I'll probably have to use the Vatika Frosting overnight on those midweek days for that reason


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@rileypak
Yeah.  I am ready for Summa'

And Fall (and Winter and Spring.......)


----------



## rileypak

Does anyone else feel like Hattache hasn't had a sale in a long time??


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> *I was just thinking I'll probably have to use the Vatika Frosting overnight on those midweek days for that reason *



@rileypak
See, Great Minds think alike!

The last couple Wash Days I've been using like a Tablespoon full while rinsing.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> *Does anyone else feel like Hattache hasn't had a sale in a long time??*


@rileypak

I think they told me M-Day? When I asked them about Easter.


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak
> See, Great Minds think alike!
> 
> The last couple Wash Days I've been using like a Tablespoon full while rinsing.



I haven't used coconut oil in a long time. 
Vatika Frosting is the only coconut oil I've tried that doesn't make my hair stiff (I guess the Ayurvedics in it help combat it for me).


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@rileypak
I don't have that problem, because I'm using it while Rinsing and then DC'ing directly after that.

So, any potential "stiffness" would be re-moisturized during the DC'ing process.


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak
> I don't have that problem, because I'm using it while Rinsing and then DC'ing directly after that.
> 
> So, any potential "stiffness" would be re-moisturized during the DC'ing process.



Ahhh ok. I usually only pre-poo with it. Don't think I've ever added it to a DC that I can remember.

VF leaves my hair super soft when I overnight with it. And that scent!


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

rileypak said:


> I haven't used coconut oil in a long time.
> Vatika Frosting is the only coconut oil I've tried that doesn't make my hair stiff (I guess the Ayurvedics in it help combat it for me).


It works the same for me as well. Vatika Frosting and Vatika oil.  Only coconut oil heavy blends that doesnt bother


----------



## BrownBetty

Beamodel said:


> Curl junkie repair me arrived today


 Please report back on this. It was oos when I went to order on curlmart.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> *Ahhh ok. I usually only pre-poo with it. Don't think I've ever added it to a DC that I can remember.  VF leaves my hair super soft when I overnight with it. And that scent! *



@rileypak
No, I don't add it.

I put about a Tablespoon in my hand and run it through my Hair during the Cleansing process.

After that, I'm DC'ing.


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak
> No, I don't add it.
> 
> I put about a Tablespoon in my hand and run it through my Hair during the Cleansing process.
> 
> After that, I'm DC'ing.


Oh like a bit of an oil rinse, got it!


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

I day dream of doing my hair and then..boom. Not a thing lol


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> *Oh like a bit of an oil rinse, got it!*


@rileypak 
Exactly. While my Hair is wet, I'm running the Coconut Oil through.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Speaking of Mision:Condition, I found a Tube of Liquid Satin (in Raspberry Fizz)


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> Speaking of Mision:Condition, I found a Tube of Liquid Satin (in Raspberry Fizz)


I'm still mad I didn't get a bottle of that


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

@rileypak  & @IDareT'sHair I seal with vatika frosting or homemade CO during the summer since I do a lot of cowashing and water rinsing. That seems to keep my hair balanced.

I've found that all CO are not the same. The only commercial CO I can seal with is the parachute brand. All those organic, this and that pressed CO that can be found in Whole Foods etc. make my hair crunchy when I use it to seal with.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Got a shipping notice from HV.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl

I haven't gotten anything from HV.  Not on the 1st x2 orders I placed and not on the Sale.

I noticed everyone saying they got ship notices from them.

I hate to contact them again.  I'll wait until Monday (if I don't hear anything).


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl @rileypak
Since I'm normally using something slippy during my Cowash, and going directly into Steaming, I have not noticed any adverse affect from using EVCO. 

I will stick with this because it is working for me.

Curly, good idea using it to seal with in the Summa' especially since you are upping your Cowash Game.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> *I'm still mad I didn't get a bottle of that*



@rileypak

Me Too.

It is definitely deliciously delightful. I have one of those Silver Tubes.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

@IDareT'sHair 
I'm surprised you haven't heard anything from HV. Maybe you'll hear something later tonight or tomorrow.

I honestly was surprised to get a shipping notice.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

@IDareT'sHair 
I grew up using CO on my hair regularly and never had an issue. I have no idea how my grandparents made it but that version always gave great results. The commercial ones never worked for except the one I mentioned and that one comes from India I believe. 

As you said, stick with what works.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> I honestly was surprised to get a shipping notice.


@curlyhersheygirl 
Gurl.....

And I'm honestly surprised I haven't gotten anything.  I ordered before I even knew there was going to be a Sale.

I know my stuff is 'jigged up' because I double-paid and then wanted them to deduct the cost of the stuff I bought (or tried to buy yesterday).  

So, I kinda messed it up for myself, so I am willing to wait until Monday.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak
> 
> Me Too.
> 
> It is definitely deliciously delightful. I have one of those Silver Tubes.


@IDareT'sHair  &@rileypak
By the time I hope on MC this product wasn't available.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *I grew up using CO on my hair regularly and never had an issue. I have no idea how my grandparents made it but that version always gave great results. The commercial ones never worked for except the one I mentioned and that one comes from India I believe.
> 
> As you said, stick with what works.*



@curlyhersheygirl

Early in my HHJ, I used Parachute, but girl, I almost broke my arm tryna' get it out of the bottle.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> Gurl.....
> 
> And I'm honestly surprised I haven't gotten anything.  I ordered before I even knew there was going to be a Sale.
> 
> I know my stuff is 'jigged up' because I double-paid and then wanted them to deduct the cost of the stuff I bought (or tried to buy yesterday).
> 
> So, I kinda messed it up for myself, so I am willing to wait until Monday.


@IDareT'sHair 
That's right. I forgot about the whole double pay thing. They may want to make sure all their ducks are in a row before shipping out your stuff. Waiting till Monday is a good idea.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *By the time I hope on MC this product wasn't available.*



@curlyhersheygirl
I think that came with one of my orders.  I never bought a full-size and very regretful that I didn't.

That stuff is amazing.  I also loved the Goji Berry Milk.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> 
> Early in my HHJ, I used Parachute, but girl, I almost broke my arm tryna' get it out of the bottle.


@IDareT'sHair 
Yeah the tops on the small bottles are bad. I purchase the gallon or half gallon so i dont have that problem.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Been making Carts *cough*

I made a Mielle Cart (again) at Sally.  And I made an APB Cart.  Didn't hit PayNah on either.  I'm still waiting to see what I owe HV.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@flyygirlll2
What you doin' Gurl?


----------



## flyygirlll2

@IDareT'sHair Nothing much. I still have an APB cart but I haven't hit Paynah yet either. I wanted to try Mielle Organics DC but I don't have a coupon for Sally's. 

I might wash my hair tommorow. My Hair Therapy Wrap and Alter Ego Garlic Hot Oil Treatment from Amazon should be here tomorrow.


----------



## BrownBetty

Got my APB.

Made a cart, haven't hit paynah.


----------



## rileypak

*Used up*
Curl Junkie Repair Me (x1 backup)
Bobeam Naturals Coco Creme LE Conditioner (x6 backups)


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@flyygirlll2
$5.00 off $25 = 555276


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> *Used up*
> Bobeam Naturals Coco Creme LE Conditioner *(x6 backups)*


@rileypak 
Sings: _"This is how We Do It"....._


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Soaking in: Naturelle Grow's Guava & Fig Pre-Poo Treatment


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Got my Invoice from: Hairveda.  All is Well.


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak
> Sings: _"This is how We Do It"....._



You know it!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@rileypak
It's always nice to have a back up. 

I'm a firm believer to always have a back up to the back up. 

I read others using this as a Pre-Poo Rx, but I haven't tried it this way.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Imma hafta' try to get my hands on NG's Guava & Fig Pre-Poo Rx.  I see the Coconut Banana still offered, but not the Guava Fig.

Lemme convo her & see what's up.  And to politely inquire about an M-Day Sale. *cough*


----------



## IDareT'sHair

So from Hairveda I have coming:
x2 Whipped Ends Hydration
x2 9oz Whipped Clouds
x4 Moist 24/7

I don't have Delivery info yet, but want to keep it skrait in my Head.


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak
> It's always nice to have a back up.
> 
> I'm a firm believer to always have a back up to the back up.
> 
> I read others using this as a Pre-Poo Rx, but I haven't tried it this way.



I plan to try it as a leave-in at some point in the future on a day when I can use LRC Shake and Go with it.

I had to trim SSKs last night and I could only do one section. I would have been 100% natural last night if I hadn't stopped myself 
My patience began to run real thin and I knew it was time to step back from the scissors. I did keep from cutting any length and stuck to SSKs only. They just seemed to go on and on though


----------



## rileypak

My Bee Mine, Kurlee Belle, and Soultanicals arrived yesterday.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@rileypak 
SSK's can Clawd I hate them suckas'.

Glad you stepped away from the scissors.

Don't be like your Big Sis over here and just start randomly Chopping.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> *My Bee Mine, Kurlee Belle, and Soultanicals arrived yesterday.*



@rileypak
No Package Withdraw for you My Dear! 

Excellent!


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak
> SSK's can Clawd I hate them suckas'.
> 
> Glad you stepped away from the scissors.
> 
> Don't be like your Big Sis over here and just start randomly Chopping.



I was about to straight big chop over here 

I knew it was hunger really getting to me though but I decided not to pick the scissors back up after I ate. I just let it ride. I'll do another section next Friday.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> I was about to straight big chop over here


@rileypak
Them SSK's ain't no joke.  They will push you skrait over the Edge. 

Very Frustrating.

OT: I want something.......


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> OT: I want something.......



I may have been on Etsy looking for ponytail holder sized scrunchies and there may or may not be a cart


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I made a Sally Cart because I thought I had read in another post someplace that Jessicurl had B1G1 Free, made my cart but it didn't reflect that savings.

I also made a Cart with Mielle's Avocado Hair Milk.  Failed to hit PayNah.

But I do want something?  Just not sure what........?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> *I may have been on Etsy looking for ponytail holder sized scrunchies and there may or may not be a cart *



@rileypak
I interpret that as:  _"There IS a Cart on Etsy with Ponytail Hold Sized Scrunchies"_

In PJ Speak that's what it comes out as.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

So, I guess all I have coming at the present is:
SD's Destination Hydration
Hairveda
Chlorella & Spirulina


----------



## flyygirlll2

I'm currently awaiting 5 packages  

Thanks for the Sally's Code @IDareT'sHair 
It may have not been a lot but anything helps lol.

I ended up getting ....
Mielle Organics Babassu Oil and Mint Deep Conditioner
Reshma Henna Semi-Permanent Color Burgundy
Silk Elements Pre-Cleanse Scalp Treatment
Good Hair Days Magic-Grip Hairpins 

Idk if I will get any APB. I still have the cart but I might end up waiting until her MD sale instead.


----------



## flyygirlll2

I wanted to wash my hair today but I have a headache. I'll just M&S and wash sometime next week.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

flyygirlll2 said:


> I'm currently awaiting 5 packages  I ended up getting ....
> Mielle Organics Babassu Oil and Mint Deep Conditioner
> Reshma Henna Semi-Permanent Color Burgundy
> Silk Elements Pre-Cleanse Scalp Treatment
> Good Hair Days Magic-Grip Hairpins
> *Idk if I will get any APB. I still have the cart but I might end up waiting until her MD sale instead.*


@flyygirlll2
Nice "wait" List.  5 packages!

Wish the discount code woulda' been more Sis.

Yeah, I think @curlyhersheygirl and I decided to wait on APB until M-Day too.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

I have a couple mask from APB sitting in a cart


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@flyygirlll2
Hope you start to feel better.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *I have a couple mask from APB sitting in a cart*



@curlyhersheygirl
And I have a couple Lotions sitting in a Cart.  I prolly won't get them tho'.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Getting ready to Steam with Jasmine Avocado & Silk DC'er.

Hursh @curlyhersheygirl  I don't wanna hear nuffin'.

This is my last jar.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> Getting ready to Steam with Jasmine Avocado & Silk DC'er.
> 
> *Hursh @curlyhersheygirl  I don't wanna hear nuffin'*.
> 
> This is my last jar.


@IDareT'sHair 
 You know me so well.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> And I have a couple Lotions sitting in a Cart.  I prolly won't get them tho'.


@IDareT'sHair 
I just rinsed the lemon detox mask out of my hair and OMG  This was the first time I tried it.
My scalp feels so good and there is still a slight tingle going on. I immediately put 2 jars in a cart. 
I'm trying to talk myself out of getting it now but I'm not sure yet.


----------



## rileypak

@curlyhersheygirl

The APB lemongrass detox mask??


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

rileypak said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> 
> The APB lemongrass detox mask??


@rileypak 
Yup


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> @IDareT'sHair
> *You know me so well.*



@curlyhersheygirl

I Do!  At least I did finish up all my Enzo and Fleurtzy. 

And yasss...I am sad to see them go.  And unfortunately Mission;Condition will be right behind it.



curlyhersheygirl said:


> *I just rinsed the lemon detox mask out of my hair and OMG  This was the first time I tried it.
> My scalp feels so good and there is still a slight tingle going on. I immediately put 2 jars in a cart. I'm trying to talk myself out of getting it now but I'm not sure yet.*


@curlyhersheygirl
Sounds nice.  I wish I could use Citrus-y Stuff without  I know Brownie loved NG"s Lemon Detox.

I know the feeling of using something the 1st time and immediately want a back up and a back up to the back up.  It's Scary.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> 
> I Do!  At least I did finish up all my Enzo and Fleurtzy.
> 
> And yasss...I am sad to see them go.  And unfortunately Mission;Condition will be right behind it.
> 
> 
> @curlyhersheygirl
> Sounds nice.  I wish I could use Citrus-y Stuff without  I know Brownie loved NG"s Lemon Detox.
> 
> I know the feeling of using something the 1st time and immediately want a back up and a back up to the back up.  It's Scary.


@IDareT'sHair 
This has no citrus it's lemongrass. Do you have a reaction to that as well?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl @rileypak @flyygirlll2

I still need to pull out my AO from when they had that Huge Sale when they were in the process of changing Labels.

I need to get to those, because AO will go bad.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *This has no citrus it's lemongrass. Do you have a reaction to that as well?*



@curlyhersheygirl
Whenever I see "Lemon" anything, I tend to KIM. 

Have you thought about an M-Day list?  I need to hit up Hattache again and see what's up.

I need to come up with a really good list. 

After putting all that stuff away yesterday, I shouldn't participate in anything.  It was actually quite frightful to be honest with you.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I went back and updated my April use list and added AO.  I am determined to get to those.

I have GPB, HSR and WC.  So, I added them to my list.  Now hopefully I can remember to use them.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl
I was some-what disappointed Entwine's Conditioning Rinse was unscented. 

I expected it to have some "Exotic" scent or something, because of the packaging and their website.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

@IDareT'sHair 
Yeah I hear ya about AO conditioners. I may have 1 GPB left from way back when so I'll pull that out soon to use.

I understand. If I had a reaction like you do I would be very cautious as well. You just can't play with stuff like that.

I haven't thought about a list yet. My lists are always dependent upon the sales themselves. For instance I wouldn't be moved to purchase any refreshers or LI's unless there is a bogo deal in conjunction with a %off.
For all other items the % off dictates what I'll get 'cause I never _need_ anything.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> I was some-what disappointed Entwine's Conditioning Rinse was unscented.
> 
> I expected it to have some "Exotic" scent or something, because of the packaging and their website.


@IDareT'sHair 
I would've never thought it was unscented either. Did it perform well?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *For all other items the % off dictates what I'll get 'cause I never need anything.*


@curlyhersheygirl
Same Here Gurl.

If I can put a really 'good dent' in the stuff I already have, by Fall, I'll be happy.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *I would've never thought it was unscented either. Did it perform well?*



@curlyhersheygirl
I have it out in rotation.  I just sniffed it and grabbed HV Red Roobis.  I'll probably use it next wash day.

Their stuff gets pretty decent reviews and I got them for $8-9 bucks when they had their repackaging Sale.  The bottles are small too.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> I have it out in rotation.  I just sniffed it and grabbed HV Red Roobis.  I'll probably use it next wash day.
> 
> Their stuff gets pretty decent reviews and I got them for $8-9 bucks when they had their repackaging Sale.  The bottles are small too.


@IDareT'sHair 
$9 wasn't bad. For some reason that line never interested me.


----------



## flyygirlll2

@curlyhersheygirl I was eyeing that Lemon Detox Mask too but I just bought a scalp treatment so I'll wait. 

@IDareT'sHair Yeah I figure I might as well wait until MD for APB. I don't have an immediate "need" for anything from there right now anyway. I was thinking Hattache fell off the face of the earth since I haven't heard a peep from them in a while.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *$9 wasn't bad. For some reason that line never interested me.*



@curlyhersheygirl

Me Either, if the Troof be told.  But that $8-9 Dollas and Free Shipping got to me.  Those bottles are small tho'.  I'd never purchase it full price.



flyygirlll2 said:


> I was eyeing that Lemon Detox Mask too but I just bought a scalp treatment so I'll wait. Yeah I figure I might as well wait until MD for APB. I don't have an immediate "need" for anything from there right now anyway. *I was thinking Hattache fell off the face of the earth since I haven't heard a peep from them in a while*.



@flyygirlll2
Yeah, I just emailed them.  I was also over there making a Hattache Cart.  I noticed BRB's Pumpkin Hair went skyrocketed to $19.99.

I'm glad I have a few in my Stash.  That is terrible.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I will be so sad when I finish up this Jasmine.  Soon to be gone is an Era in greatness.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Does anyone know how BeeMine Deja's Hair milk smell? @divachyk  and others


----------



## rileypak

$19.99 for Pumpkin Hair Whip?????????


----------



## flyygirlll2

@IDareT'sHair I' ve never tried BRB Pumpkin Hair Whip but that price is a force though 
Sorry, I haven't tried anything from Bee Mine suprisingly.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> $19.99 for Pumpkin Hair Whip?????????



@rileypak

I know.  I remember when it was $13.99


----------



## MileHighDiva

IDareT'sHair said:


> Does anyone know how BeeMine Deja's Hair milk smell? @divachyk  and others


It smells like her signature coconut cream fragrance,


----------



## IDareT'sHair

flyygirlll2 said:


> I' ve never tried BRB Pumpkin Hair Whip but that price is a force though   Sorry, I haven't tried anything from Bee Mine suprisingly.


@flyygirlll2

Yeah, it's very nice.  I did put a couple Pumpkin Puree in my Hattache Cart.


----------



## flyygirlll2

@IDareT'sHair Hattache usually has a Memorial Day sale. Hopefully they'll have a MD sale too.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

MileHighDiva said:


> It smells like her signature coconut cream fragrance,



@MileHighDiva

Thank You Ms. Lady!   How's the performance?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Naturelle Grow discontinued the Guvava & Fig Pre-Poo and yes, she will be having a M-Day Sale.

That was one of the only things I wanted.  Now I'll have to find something else to buy?  I'll get a couple bottles of the Plantain.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

IDareT'sHair said:


> Naturelle Grow discontinued the Guvava & Fig Pre-Poo and yes, she will be having a M-Day Sale.
> 
> That was one of the only things I wanted.  Now I'll have to find something else to buy?  *I'll get a couple bottles of the Plantain*.



@rileypak


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I used a little Entwine Crème Rinse as a Final R/O.  It has a non-intrusive light floral scent. 

Lord knows I hate "Floral" but this one is super light. 

What I do know now is, I'll hafta' cover this up with another product.


----------



## rileypak

@IDareT'sHair

I have a 16oz. of that in the mini fridge now plus a vanilla fig spray. Haven't used the plantain leave in yet but ingredients wise my hair should like it.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> 
> I Do!  At least I did finish up all my Enzo and* Fleurtzy. *
> 
> And yasss...I am sad to see them go.  And unfortunately Mission;Condition will be right behind it.
> 
> 
> @curlyhersheygirl
> Sounds nice.  I wish I could use Citrus-y Stuff without  I know Brownie loved NG"s Lemon Detox.
> 
> I know the feeling of using something the 1st time and immediately want a back up and a back up to the back up.  It's Scary.



I sure do miss Fleurtzy sigh.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@rileypak
I've purchased Plantain twice and swapped it both times.  This time, I will buy/keep/use.

@shawnyblazes
Fleurtzy was delicious.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@shawnyblazes
You got me killin' some Cocasta Oil.  It's been doing me right.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

IDareT'sHair said:


> @shawnyblazes
> You got me killin' some Cocasta Oil.  It's been doing me right.


Yessss, it will hook you and keep you coming back.


----------



## flyygirlll2

I had the biggest urge to BC my hair tonight...
Detangling sessions just irk my soul but I will keep trucking along _ for now _


----------



## Beamodel

I'm starting to reconsider this "transition"

Reasons being... I will never wear my hair in its natural state. I'm starting to feel as though I'm doing more harm by straightening my hair every two weeks vs applying a relaxer every four months. 

I'm really contemplating going back. I'm not about that wig life. I tried it and it's not me at all. I'm not about that weave life either. I only like braids but I can't live in braids for the remainder of my life... Ugh!


----------



## flyygirlll2

@Beamodel That's understandable. You have to do what's best for you. Transitioning can really test your patience, time, and just everything in between.


----------



## Beamodel

@flyygirlll2 

I'm just so confused and frustrated all at the same time. I don't feel like straightening my hair consistently. It's too time consuming. 

I use to wash my hair twice a week. Now I only do it twice a month because of me having to straighten it. 

Yesterday I sweated in my head because I was cleaning to house up throughly and all my pressed hair reverted. I'm just over it!


----------



## rileypak

@Beamodel 
 just do whatever's best for you and your hair


----------



## Beamodel

Thanks Hun @rileypak


----------



## flyygirlll2

@Beamodel I feel you on not wanting to straighten often and the amount of time it takes. My problem is I have very little patience for that and I sweat easily too. 

I have moments where I go back and forth on what to do next.


----------



## Beamodel

@flyygirlll2 

It's so hard trying to maintain. I don't know how you do it. I can't be bothered with detangling and such while my hair is in its natural state either. 

I miss washing my hair often. My hair grew like crazy when I washed it twice a week. I attribute it to my scalp being clean. now my hair just seems stagnate. 

I'm really leaning more so in going back though.


----------



## flyygirlll2

@Beamodel I've managed to make it this far mostly by low manipulation and just leaving my hair alone to be honest, or else I probably would have been swinging my relaxed hair in someone's face by now 

I can't be bothered to be all up in my hair often though. I say if what you were doing before to your hair worked and it thrived, go back to that


----------



## Beamodel

@flyygirlll2 

Thanks Hun. Your hair is beautiful too.


----------



## BrownBetty

@Beamodel 

I understand your fight.  I wanted to be a str8 hair natural also but once I BC I liked to wear it curly/kinky. I haven't straightened since I BC.

I dreamed of a relaxer every other day when I transitioned once I cut the relaxed ends off I was better.  Every now and again when my hair acts up I think of relaxing but my friends talk me down.  

As everyone said do what is right for you.  You know your hair and have to live with it, no one else.


----------



## Beamodel

@BrownBetty 

Thank you Hun. I wish I had intentions on wearing it curly but I don't. The only reason why I took a break from relaxing is because my hair had started falling out big time. I was unsure what the cause was so I had stopped relaxing until I was able to pin point it. 

I've since learned what the problem was (which had nothing to do with me relaxing) but I just got lazy and never got around to relaxing again. 

When my hair was fully relaxed, it was always healthy. I feel like a chump for coming this far and wanting to turn back. The last time I checked, About 6 inches of my hair is natural. It might be more now. I'm not sure. 

Thank you for your kind words. All of y'all responses mean a lot to me.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Beamodel
Gurl....if I thought even for a nano-second my Hair would 'Thrive' Relaxed, I'd probably be right there with you.

But my hair wasn't thriving and I was totally frustrated.  So, Imma press on.

Whatever you decide, know this, we got you.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I did hear back from Hattache.  Yep.  M-Day Sale is going to happen.


----------



## flyygirlll2

@IDareT'sHair Glad that Hattache is finally having a sale after all this time 

So far APB and Hattache will be on the list for vendors to buy from for MD.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@flyygirlll2
Even though they said we would know all the deets in plenty of time, ya'll got to keep a look out on Social Media.

*Cackles at us posting at the same time*


----------



## IDareT'sHair

flyygirlll2 said:


> *So far APB and Hattache will be on the list for vendors to buy from for MD.*



@flyygirlll2
Me Too!  Umm....Maybe 1 or 2 others.

I got my Cart Locked & Loaded.


----------



## flyygirlll2

@IDareT'sHair lol I'm on their email list and I follow them on Facebook, so I'll be sure to post info when I see it. 

Since Hattache is a one stop shop, I don't have anyone else on my list besides APB for the time being..... but you know my pj senses stay lit at times so that may change lol.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@flyygirlll2

Yeah, I got my list ready.

I could actually go 100% Hattache, but I'll try to keep a few coins for some one-offs.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@flyygirlll2

My Hattache Cart is full of Lotions.....


----------



## flyygirlll2

@IDareT'sHair For the Spring/Summer I plan on using moisturising spritz, refresher sprays, and hair lotions. I love hair lotions so I don't blame you for that cart lol.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl
I told you I usually _"shy away"_ from anything with Lemon - (when we were talmbout lemongrass)but remembered I want DB's Coconut & Lemongrass Transitioning Crème. 

Had it many times before in the past and love it.  Hope to pick up a bottle or x2 M-Day. 

AveYou & CM were both OOS.  I have some in my Hattache Cart tho'.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

flyygirlll2 said:


> *For the Spring/Summer I plan on using moisturising spritz, refresher sprays, and hair lotions. I love hair lotions so I don't blame you for that cart lol.*


@flyygirlll2
My Regi exactly!

I think I already have enough Lotions to be perfectly honest, to get me through Spring/Summer.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Golden75

What's Up G?


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> I told you I usually _"shy away"_ from anything with Lemon - (when we were talmbout lemongrass)but remembered I want DB's Coconut & Lemongrass Transitioning Crème.
> 
> Had it many times before in the past and love it.  Hope to pick up a bottle or x2 M-Day.
> 
> AveYou & CM were both OOS.  I have some in my Hattache Cart tho'.


O Ok. I've never tried that cream.
I'm glad most places will be having a Mday sale. Right now it's just APB. Jakeala and Hattche on my list

ETA: DH bought me the 2 detox masks I wanted from APB.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *ETA: DH bought me the 2 detox masks I wanted from APB*.



@curlyhersheygirl
Awwww


----------



## Shay72

Laying here trying to talk myself into doing my Sunday routine. Lately I've been doing it on Monday morning . It's doable because I've shortened the time and I wake up so early anyway. 

Finished up a sunflower oil (1 backup) and a bottle of V05 (3 back ups but will probably finish 2 this week). 

I have a Vitacost cart right now. Decided to go that route because I'm not sure I want liters just yet. Haven't used these products in years. I always get stuck using up product I don't like (like now) because I go crazy in the beginning. I plan to buy a bottle of each of the ones I'm interested in and take it from there. Besides I can still get  a great price on Vitacost.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Shay72
Gurl..Where you Been?  I wanted to ask you if you decided what you're going to use for Hydral Fatigue issues when you start your daily cowash cycle?


----------



## Shay72

IDareT'sHair said:


> I did hear back from Hattache.  Yep.  M-Day Sale is going to happen.


Yes! So excited. It better be good too with all them product lines. Wait that is Memorial Day right?


----------



## Shay72

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Shay72
> Gurl..Where you Been?  I wanted to ask you if you decided what you're going to use for Hydral Fatigue issues when you start your daily cowash cycle?


What is Hydral fatigue? Overly moisturized hair?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Shay72
Yes.  Some folks use Coconut Oil and other penetrable oils to attempt to combat it.  

The process of the shaft swelling because of constant wetting.  There is a thread or two on the subject.

I thought you and I had discussed this before.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Used Up:
x1 Hairveda Whipped Clouds (no back-ups but x2 9oz back-ups on the way.)


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Made a little AY Cart.

Hopefully, DB Coconut Lemongrass Transitioning Hair Creme is back in Stock and will be included with this order. (this time).


----------



## Shay72

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Shay72
> Yes.  Some folks use Coconut Oil and other penetrable oils to attempt to combat it.
> 
> The process of the shaft swelling because of constant wetting.  There is a thread or two on the subject.
> 
> I thought you and I had discussed this before.


Okay let me do some research on it.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

We used up the following this weekend.
8oz APB moisturizing condition (multiple backups)
4oz APB detox mask
8oz APB coffee cowash (multiple backups)


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl



Hey Girl!


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

@IDareT'sHair 
Hey sis.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> Made a little AY Cart.
> 
> Hopefully, DB Coconut Lemongrass Transitioning Hair Creme is back in Stock and will be included with this order. (this time).


@IDareT'sHair 
It's back in stock. I was just over there a few minutes ago reading the ingredients


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl

It actually allowed me to order it the 1st time, but when my products arrived it wasn't in there with a line drawn through the receipt saying it was OOS.

So, hopefully this time....

OT: Think I mentioned this before, used up x1 Cocasta Oil (have x1 back-up) Moved on to Jardin Oil.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl
Good Use Up List.  Ya'll Knocking it Out Over There.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> 
> It actually allowed me to order it the 1st time, but when my products arrived it wasn't in there with a line drawn through the receipt saying it was OOS.
> 
> So, hopefully this time....
> 
> OT: Think I mentioned this before, used up x1 Cocasta Oil (have x1 back-up) Moved on to Jardin Oil.


@IDareT'sHair 
O I see. That was inconvenient.
Well then I hope you get it this time. 
I looked at the ingredients and they're pretty good. I just never got that one. The peach hair milk was always in my stash back in the day. I just never got it again once I discovered other stuff.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> Good Use Up List.  Ya'll Knocking it Out Over There.


@IDareT'sHair 
Trying to. The problem is I keep adding stuff


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *Trying to. The problem is I keep adding stuff*


@curlyhersheygirl
Yep.  That's how I feel too.  I should be good tho, if I can hold it down.

Will go back and adjust my Hattache Cart.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *I looked at the ingredients and they're pretty good. I just never got that one. The peach hair milk was always in my stash back in the day. I just never got it again once I discovered other stuff.*



@curlyhersheygirl

Yes, the Coconut Lemongrass Transitioning Crème is pretty good.  I think you would like it.

And the Shea Butter one.  I think I tried the Peach once. 

I know the Daily Conditioners were all the rage back in the day.

I see now they have a lot of difference fragrances in the daily.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Got my Ship Notice from Hairveda:
x2 Whipped Clouds
x2 Whipped Ends
x4 Moist 24/7


----------



## rileypak

Morning ladies!

Welp thanks to the strange weather this week, I won't be starting the midweek co-cleanse yet. Besides my twists are super juicy and soft, I'm not quite ready to redo them yet 
I'll probably just steam them in the shower tomorrow and Wednesday nights.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@rileypak

 Here Too!


----------



## flyygirlll2

Morning Ladies  it's snowing here...
Spring, where are you at?!


----------



## BrownBetty

flyygirlll2 said:


> Morning Ladies  it's snowing here...
> Spring, where are you at?!



Heyyy!  Snow here too.  Why!? In April


----------



## Beamodel

Y'all probably wonna slap me then. It's 70 degrees, sunny & breezy here.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel said:


> Y'all probably wonna slap me then. It's 70 degrees, sunny & breezy here.



@Beamodel
 
Nah.....j/k I'm glad you can enjoy the weather. 

Think about us Girl.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Placed an order for HV's Hydrasilica Tea Spritz.


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> Placed an order for HV's Hydrasilica Tea Spritz.



Me too! Had to jump on it


----------



## Shay72

I tried the Herbal Essences Naked Cleansing Conditioner . Sucked all the moisture out of my hair. I will be giving both bottles to a girl at my job.


----------



## divachyk

Sorry I was MIA @IDareT'sHair. I agree with @MileHighDiva it smells like her signature scent.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

It's still snowing here. supposed to stop around 11pm 
I was in shorts Friday now back to the boots. I can't wait for it to warm back up.


----------



## divachyk

Received my Naturalista Cosmetics today. Can't wait to use it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72 said:


> *I tried the Herbal Essences Naked Cleansing Conditioner . Sucked all the moisture out of my hair. I will be giving both bottles to a girl at my job.*



@Shay72
Time to Face it Sis. 

Shay-Shay cannot "do" cheap.  Stop wasting your money and gone & get your Haul on!



divachyk said:


> *Sorry I was MIA it smells like her signature scent.*





divachyk said:


> *Received my Naturalista Cosmetics today. Can't wait to use it.*


@divachyk
Good to know about BM.

Gurl, I love that Naturalista Juicy Leave-In.  What did you get?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *It's still snowing here. supposed to stop around 11pm *
> I was in shorts Friday *now back to the boots*. I can't wait for it to warm back up.



@curlyhersheygirl
I pulled my Turtlenecks back out.  Saw flurries this evening.


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Golden75
> 
> What's Up G?


@IDareT'sHair Hey T.  I was doing some housework yesterday.  Logged on, fangas started itching and I had to back away.  Quick!  

I wish I paid a little bit more attention to APB.  Didn't realize they were closing for a month.  Not that I need anything.  Hair is still straight, and doing well.  Almost want to see if I can go 3 weeks  but I know my scalp will be on fire before the end of next week.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Golden75
Picked Up some HV Hydrasilica Spritz.


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Golden75
> Picked Up some HV Hydrasilica Spritz.



@IDareT'sHair I tried to get 4 bottles and it wouldn't let me.  It only allowed 2, so I passed.  I need at least 4


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75 said:


> *I tried to get 4 bottles and it wouldn't let me.  It only allowed 2, so I passed.  I need at least 4 *



@Golden75

I thought the Limit was x3


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Golden75
> 
> I thought the Limit was x3


@IDareT'sHair I tried 3, and nope.  Now I see it's sold out.  Oh well.  Imma try not to buy anything until MD.  And I plan to only grab a few things from Hattache.  

I'm planning to organize my stash this weekend.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75 said:


> *I'm planning to organize my stash this weekend.*



@Golden75
Um...Lemme know how that goes

btw: it sold out quickly.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@rileypak
Now you got me wanting to try APB's Cleansing Conditioner.  Will make sure I add that to my Fall List.

From what I'm reading....I hope she decides to put it back in a Jar.


----------



## divachyk

@IDareT'sHair, Naturalista was selling it as a set so I got the liquid leave in and the cream all in one leave in / moisturizer. I think both are called Juicy which is a bit confusing. Which have you used?


----------



## divachyk

Anyone try The Puff Cuff. I'm interested.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@divachyk
The Juicy L-I in the Jar.  (particularly Fall/Winter).

A little definitely goes a long way.  Would probably be a little too heavy for me, for Summer.

I heard the Spritz was very good too.


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak
> Now you got me wanting to try APB's Cleansing Conditioner.  Will make sure I add that to my Fall List.
> 
> From what I'm reading....I hope she decides to put it back in a Jar.



Maybe she should offer a choice for packaging of folks just request it. That jar offered too much room for contamination for me. Heck I did get water in a few jars and was mad about it. I been requesting mine in bottles cause I ain't got time for no jars lol


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My HV is moving on up through USPS and should arrive tomorrow.

I notice it's coming out of NC instead of MD (so they must be using a Fulfillment Center).

My AveYou Shipped.

I read several posts talmbout buying HV's MoistPRO? 

Lemme go see what's up with that.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Procured x3 HV M0istPRO.  I tried to grab x4 but it would only lemme get x3.

ETA; I got a Ship Notice for my HV Tea Mists.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

divachyk said:


> Anyone try The Puff Cuff. I'm interested.


@divachyk 
I've been eyeing this for awhile for DD. Just not sure it will be able to hold her hair.


----------



## BrownBetty

My curlmart order should  be here today
I want to try out the cj products. I need to wash my hair.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

I forgot that I said I would report back on how the emu oil mix worked for me so here it is.

I had some postpartum shedding that thinned my edges out a bit. I did see some improvement there but nothing out of the ordinary.
The biggest improvements I saw were with my scalp and the condition of my hair. My scalp had the tendency to get sensitive at times. Whenever that happened I would take ibuprofen to alleviate that. I didn't have any sensitivity at all during the past three months. Also my hair required less product and stayed moisturized longer. My detangling sessions were slightly reduced using the same LI's from before.

I think that emu oil does offer benefits so I will keep using my mix. I'm not sure if my results would've been improved had I used it straight so I await the reviews of others.


----------



## meka72

I've been thinking about picking up some emu oil. Would you mind sharing what you mixed the emu oil with? TIA!



curlyhersheygirl said:


> I forgot that I said I would report back on how the emu oil mix worked for me so here it is.
> 
> I had some postpartum shedding that thinned my edges out a bit. I did see some improvement there but nothing out of the ordinary.
> The biggest improvements I saw were with my scalp and the condition of my hair. My scalp had the tendency to get sensitive at times. Whenever that happened I would take ibuprofen to alleviate that. I didn't have any sensitivity at all during the past three months. Also my hair required less product and stayed moisturized longer. My detangling sessions were slightly reduced using the same LI's from before.
> 
> I think that emu oil does offer benefits so I will keep using my mix. I'm not sure if my results would've been improved had I used it straight so I await the reviews of others.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl

I like Emu oil.  I bought it once and blew skrait through it.  Never repurchased.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

@meka72 
My mix consisted of 1oz emu oil, 1/2 oz JBCO & 1/2oz jojoba oil.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> 
> I like Emu oil.  I bought it once and blew skrait through it.  Never repurchased.


@IDareT'sHair 
I love how it absorbs so quickly. Even when mixed with the other oils it still absorbs quickly.


----------



## meka72

Thanks @curlyhersheygirl!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *I love how it absorbs so quickly*. Even when mixed with the other oils it still absorbs quickly.


@curlyhersheygirl

This is exactly how I used mine up so quickly. The absorption factor.

OT: All x3 of my HV orders are enroute.  Also AveYou.

I wonder how long SD's ship time is?  I only have x1 item.  So, hopefully soon.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Used Up:
x1 N'Joi CreationS Sweet Coconut Hair Dress (no backups)


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

@IDareT'sHair 
I got my HV order today. I didn't get anything from the current sale.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I pulled out a Jakeala's Shea Parfait (Banana Pudding).  I don't particularly care for the new whippier version.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *I got my HV order today. I didn't get anything from the current sale.*



@curlyhersheygirl

You got those Whipped Gelly's right?

All I need to round out my stash is a couple Sitrinillah's and some CoCasta.

The skrange thang is.....I looked at just about everything and the Lemon Peel and the Orange Peel and wonder why I have never had a problem with Hairveda's products?

It is very skrange.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl

Speaking of Emu, I have that Emu Pomade from Naturelle Grow that I haven't used yet.

I should pull this out soon.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

@IDareT'sHair 
Yes just the whipped jelly.
I thought about getting some cocasta as well but changed my mind. 

I didn't know that Jakeala made the parfait differently from the earlier batches. 
I love very whipped butters. They work better on my hair. 
Did it performs differently?


----------



## divachyk

@JJamiah, will you please share your experience with Puff Cuff with me and @curlyhersheygirl? What size did you get and does snag your hair at all?


----------



## divachyk

@curlyhersheygirl and others, dh has been using emu oil straight, although not daily, but often enough where he should be seeing results and well...nothing really. I haven't been using it consistently for long enough. Just last week I started using it several times per week so I'll report back if magic happens.


----------



## Aggie

Just used up a jar of Fantasia IC polishing gel and cracked open a mid size jar of Eco Styling gel. I love them both but the eco gives me a better hold and the IC gel gives me a softer hold. Sometimes I mix them to get the perfect hold.


----------



## BrownBetty

Finished a corner of bobeam con.

I am prepping with the tea tree con and WG oil.  My hair was so dry.  I hope this helps.  Going to use my cj today.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl @Shay72 and everyone else.......

My AveYou came today.  Still no DB Transitioning Hair Crème. 

They need to remove that as an offering, instead of keep allowing me to order it and it's OOS.


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl @Shay72 and everyone else.......
> 
> My AveYou came today.  Still no DB Transitioning Hair Crème.
> 
> They need to remove that as an offering, instead of keep allowing me to order it and it's OOS.



Oh now that's just rude for real. They really need to take it off the site then


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> *Oh now that's just rude for real. They really need to take it off the site then*



@rileypak
I know.

And that's really the only thing I _really_ wanted too.

Lemme see what's up over at Hattache.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My Jakeala Shea Moisturizer Shipped.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl @Shay72 and everyone else.......
> 
> My AveYou came today.  Still no DB Transitioning Hair Crème.
> 
> They need to remove that as an offering, instead of keep allowing me to order it and it's OOS.


@IDareT'sHair 
Really? Why don't they update the site then? That's unacceptable.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

@IDareT'sHair 
The APB ginger lotion is really nice. It's the same consistency as SSI coco LI and very moisturizing. I actually like it better than the regular hair lotion. 
I still need to try the cupuacu and peach ones that I have.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> Really? Why don't they update the site then? *That's unacceptable*.



@curlyhersheygirl 
It really is.  And once again, I had my hopes up!

I did get: Curls Milkshake (1st time trying) I had this a couple times and ended up swapping it.

So this time I will actually try it.  And also a back up of Donna Marie's Hair Whip.



curlyhersheygirl said:


> *The APB ginger lotion is really nice. It's the same consistency as SSI coco LI and very moisturizing. I actually like it better than the regular hair lotion. *
> I still need to try the cupuacu and peach ones that I have.


@curlyhersheygirl

This is really good to know.  Thanks Girl.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

curlyhersheygirl said:


> @IDareT'sHair
> The *APB ginger lotion is really nic*e. It's the same consistency as SSI coco LI and very moisturizing. I actually like it better than the regular hair lotion.
> I still need to try the cupuacu and peach ones that I have.



Thanks for this,  I ordered the lotion and the balm!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I am still waiting on my 1st HV Order to arrive:
x2 Whipped Clouds
x2 Whipped Ends
x4 Moist 24/7

Then I am waiting on x2 orders
x3 Hydrasilica Tea Spritz
x3 MoistPRO

All have shipped.  The 1st order was suppose to arrive today, but hasn't moved via USPS.

I'm so frustrated.

However, I did get a couple packages today, so Package Withdraw is still being kept at bay.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Since AveYou issued me a refund for the DB, I should get another Liter (back up) of Cathy Howse UBH.

If I decide to get one, I need to get it before the M-Day Sales start.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl @Shay72 and everyone else.......
> 
> My AveYou came today.  Still no DB Transitioning Hair Crème.
> 
> They need to remove that as an offering, instead of keep allowing me to order it and it's OOS.



I would be beyond pissed. This is the second time they did that right?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel said:


> *I would be beyond pissed. This is the second time they did that right?*



@Beamodel
Yep. The 2nd time.


----------



## Beamodel

I ordered this Alba Mask and it arrived today. I hope it works well.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Beamodel
> Yep. The 2nd time.



That's crazy. Sorry they did that.


----------



## meka72

Would you please post a review? I've been thinking about picking this up since I fell in love with the Alba Botanics So Smooth conditioner. I'd appreciate it!



Beamodel said:


> I ordered this Alba Mask and it arrived today. I hope it works well.
> View attachment 356911


----------



## BrownBetty

Oyin honey dew is a hit!

Cj is ok. Will try again next week.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

@IDareT'sHair 
Where did you get your peppermint oil from? I want to add some to that tingle you sent me.


----------



## rileypak

Morning ladies!

I have no idea what's on its way anymore! 
I know Ebonicurls and APB is out there. I can't shake the nagging feeling there's something else I'm forgetting....

Not to mention I kinda want to purchase something else


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

rileypak said:


> Morning ladies!
> 
> I have no idea what's on its way anymore!
> I know Ebonicurls and APB is out there. I can't shake the nagging feeling there's something else I'm forgetting....
> 
> *Not to mention I kinda want to purchase something else*


@rileypak 
I'm right there with ya sis


----------



## flyygirlll2

@rileypak LOL that's what happens when your fingers have a mind of it's own. Before you know it, you have multiple packages on the way.

I've recieved everything else besides Silk Dreams.


----------



## rileypak

curlyhersheygirl said:


> @IDareT'sHair
> Where did you get your peppermint oil from? I want to add some to that tingle you sent me.



I use Now Peppermint Essential Oil for my minty needs. I think I grabbed it from the grocery store or Whole Foods when I bought it. I've had it for almost 3 years now and it's still as minty and tingly as ever.


----------



## rileypak

@curlyhersheygirl @flyygirlll2 

I know! Problems of being a PJ...

Ms. T got me out here ready to hunt down some DB CLTC. I haven't used it since 2013 or 2014. I liked it but it was too heavy for my relaxed hair at the time. I'm curious how it will do on my mostly natural hair now.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

rileypak said:


> I use Now Peppermint Essential Oil for my minty needs. I think I grabbed it from the grocery store or Whole Foods when I bought it. I've had it for almost 3 years now and it's still as minty and tingly as ever.


@rileypak 
Thanks. I'll pick some up when I head out in a bit.




rileypak said:


> @curlyhersheygirl @flyygirlll2
> 
> I know! Problems of being a PJ...
> 
> Ms. T got me out here ready to hunt down some DB CLTC. I haven't used it since 2013 or 2014. I liked it but it was too heavy for my relaxed hair at the time. I'm curious how it will do on my mostly natural hair now.


I've never tried it but it looks really nice. I may get some from Hattache during the sale.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl  Yep. 

What @rileypak said.  Any Health Food Store will have a ton of EO's and they're fairly inexpensive.  I also got: Eucalyptus, Spearmint, Tea Tree & Rosemary.


@rileypak  I tried DB's CLTHC as a Relaxed Head and while heavy, at the time, it did perform well. 

I am curious to see how it does as a Natural.  @curlyhersheygirl  I really think you would like it.

@flyygirlll2  Packages, Smackages!  Never wanna be fully in Package Withdraw.  All x3 of my HV orders should be here today.  Not sure about SD's?


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak  I tried DB's CLTHC as a Relaxed Head and while heavy, at the time, it did perform well.



I agree it did perform well! It was just too heavy. My hair should love it now. It'll be in a cart for M-Day sales...

And I knew I forgot something: Hairveda!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Beamodel
Before I moved to Handmade Naturals I used several Alba Botanica conditioners as well as others: Beauty Without Cruelty, AO's, Nature's Gate, Millcreek, J/A/S/O/N, Avalon Organics, some Giovanni etc...please let us know how it performs.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> I agree it did perform well! It was just too heavy. My hair should love it now. It'll be in a cart for M-Day sales...
> 
> *And I knew I forgot something: Hairveda!!*



@rileypak  I knew I could come in and jog your memory. 

 Yes, I think that Coconut Lemongrass will really hit the spot right about now.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@rileypak

I also had the Shea Lotion which was also a little too heavy at the time. 

I'd like to revisit that one too.


----------



## rileypak

I still need to grab some lemongrass EO too.

My fingers are getting twitchy. I want a satin lined turban (looking at you @divachyk ) or maybe a cute headband or something or maybe more Snappees...


----------



## divachyk

Morning! My hair feels so good. Never thought I'd see the day where I'd say that. Bel Nouvo Deep Quench is bae.


----------



## divachyk

rileypak said:


> I still need to grab some lemongrass EO too.
> 
> My fingers are getting twitchy. I want a satin lined turban (looking at you @divachyk ) or maybe a cute headband or something or maybe more Snappees...



@rileypak, I love my turban! I've received so many compliments. I ordered 2 more. I even ordered from Caheez. Can't wait to receive those. I'm turban crazy right now.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My Hairveda all came today *YAY*

However, I am missing x2 of my Hydrasilica Tea Spritz.  There was no note in the package saying it would be arriving later.

Everything else looks great!


----------



## meka72

I just realized that I didn't get an order confirmation for my Hydrasilica mist. I have to wait until I get home to check PayPal and my bank account to see if the payment was deducted. Of course, it is sold out now 



IDareT'sHair said:


> My Hairveda all came today *YAY*
> 
> However, I am x2 of my Hydrasilica Tea Spritz.  There was no note in the package saying it would be arriving later.
> 
> Everything else looks great!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@meka72

Yeah....I'm waiting on a response back from HV.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Just waiting on my APB order. After that nothing.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl 
Hey Girl!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl
You gettin' that M-Day List together??

I wonder when my Jakeala will arrive.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> You gettin' that M-Day List together??
> 
> I wonder when my Jakeala will arrive.


@IDareT'sHair 
Yes I am, but it may not be much.


----------



## meka72

IDareT'sHair said:


> @meka72
> 
> Yeah....I'm waiting on a response back from HV.



And I'm missing the 2 extra red tea conditioners that I accidentally ordered. Based upon the reviews posted on LHCF, I don't expect there to be any issues fixing the problem with the missing conditioners. I'm prolly SOL on the Hydrasilica though.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My x2 Tea Spritz will ship tomorrow.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Beamodel
> Before I moved to Handmade Naturals I used several Alba Botanica conditioners as well as others: Beauty Without Cruelty, AO's, Nature's Gate, Millcreek, J/A/S/O/N, Avalon Organics, some Giovanni etc...please let us know how it performs.



Have you tried that Alba one before? I'm not sure if I will try it for tomorrow's wash or wait another two weeks. Tomorrow I will be trying CJ repair me. And since that's a new product to me, I don't want to use two new things at the same time.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel said:


> *Have you tried that Alba one before?* I'm not sure if I will try it for tomorrow's wash or wait another two weeks. Tomorrow I will be trying CJ repair me. And since that's a new product to me,* I don't want to use two new things at the same time.*


@Beamodel

I have not.

And I don't blame you.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Finished Up:
x1 True L-I and x1 True Cowash (no back ups of either) - and probably won't be a repurchase.


----------



## rileypak

That SSI Pomegranate Curl Quenching Conditioner is


----------



## flyygirlll2

@rileypak Hmmm.. The only conditioner that has worked for me from SSI was the Coco Argan Conditioner that came in the Sprout Box last year. 

The DC's from the line I have tried didn't do much for my hair either. I do however like the Cramberry Cocktail and Coco Cream leave in though.

What makes you like this conditioner?


----------



## rileypak

flyygirlll2 said:


> @rileypak Hmmm.. The only conditioner that has worked for me from SSI was the Coco Argan Conditioner that came in the Sprout Box last year.
> 
> The DC's from the line I have tried didn't do much for my hair either. I do however like the Cramberry Cocktail and Coco Cream leave in though.
> 
> What makes you like this conditioner?



- Super slippy. I mean ridiculously slippy. Thin texture let me finger detangle but I also used too much thinking I needed a lot before I'd even applied it to my hair.
- My hair became really soft as I showered with it in and once I rinsed it out it remained that way.
- It made my curls pop like crazy.
This is the first SSI conditioner I've tried but it was pretty nice for a (co-cleanse/quick condition) session.

I'm curious, how have the SSI conditioners treated your hair?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> *That SSI Pomegranate Curl Quenching Conditioner is*



@rileypak

I know!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl 
Hey Curl-Gurl


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

@IDareT'sHair 
Hey sis
I want to buy something


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> Hey sis
> *I want to buy something*


@curlyhersheygirl
Don't Beat Yourself Up about it.  I know the feelin'.  It never goes away.......

I broke down and got some more KBB from Target. 

Hmph.  I couldn't even hold out for M-Day and then I didn't even get that Cathy Howse UBH like I said I was? 

Ended up getting something totally different.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

rileypak said:


> That SSI Pomegranate Curl Quenching Conditioner is



I love the shescentit line. it could seriously be BAE, i just dont like the bottles.

That cranberry leave in , I can apply on naked hair and have it dry supple and soft. BOO thang!!  I just need a good sale for mothers day. The Green Tea milk is good. The coconut sorbet is great for prepoo and detangling.  I want it all.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

@shawnyblazes 
I'll have to keep my eye on those.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

I do have the green tea gel that I used once. I think its about 95 % full,  It wasnt half bad at all , its just , I'm heavy handed. theres no way I can use that gel for a Washngo. Its rare that I twist in the spring/summer so, it might be there for a good couple of months, lol.

Im wondering how the sister company Curl Origin is going to play out.  I liked my one item but I'm not down for the shea butter and coconut ingredients. Show a sista some variety without aloe , cococnut , and shea.  :-/


----------



## flyygirlll2

@rileypak I've only used the Avocado conditioner and that was a bust for my hair too. I'd have to compare the ingredients.


----------



## flyygirlll2

I'm having a little bit of package withdrawal
Idk what to do with my hair, to cut or not to cut? Maybe get braids or something?


----------



## MileHighDiva

@flyygirlll2  head of hair!  I'd braid it up, before cutting,


----------



## flyygirlll2

Thank you @MileHighDiva  I've never had braids but I'm thinking about it. I just don't want anything pulling out my edges.


----------



## rileypak

@flyygirlll2

 lovely!


----------



## MileHighDiva

@flyygirlll2, how much of the front length is natural vs. relaxed?  Don't braid it up, unless you have a good braider.  Jacked edges are not worth it.


----------



## rileypak

Picked up my HV tea spritzes. 
Wish I'd paid attention to the size because I would have purchased the limit. Didn't realize it would be this small.


----------



## flyygirlll2

@MileHighDiva Exactly. I'm not about that edge less life lol. The front of my hair is 50% natural at this point.


----------



## Beamodel

@flyygirlll2 

I love braids. That's the only "weave" that I am comfortable wearing. I install my braids myself though so I know how tight/loose to braid. 

As of matter of fact, I plan on putting some box braids in really soon so I can forget about my hair. I'm hoping that will slow my urg down to relax it. But it probably won't... I think my mind is pretty made up. It's just a matter of when I plan on doing it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

flyygirlll2 said:


> *I'm not about that edge less life.*



@flyygirlll2

Why did this just Crack me up!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Made a little _My Loux_ purchase.  Got a couple back ups.


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> Made a little _My Loux_ purchase.  Got a couple back ups.



I'm trying to decide if I'm going to do this texture me natural sale. I do love a BOGOF


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

rileypak said:


> I'm trying to decide if I'm going to do this texture me natural sale. I do love a BOGOFF



I still have products from the last one.  Good ingredients.  I only love the condition me.  I gave my fiance the amla leave in and moisture cream. He loves them.  Too heavy for me. 

Long shipping though. Hopefully she ships in 10 business days. Usually that during a sale.


Ordered the new deep conditioner and condition me Softly.  I loveeeeeeeee her ingredients.  Maybe I'll try the other items in the winter.


----------



## rileypak

shawnyblazes said:


> I still have products from the last one.  Good ingredients.  I only love the condition me.  I gave my fiance the amla leave in and moisture cream. He loves them.  Too heavy for me.
> 
> Long shipping though. Hopefully she ships in 10 business days. Usually that during a sale.
> 
> 
> Ordered the new deep conditioner and condition me Softly.  I loveeeeeeeee her ingredients.  Maybe I'll try the other items in the winter.



I went ahead and purchased the rinse out and the DC. I almost grabbed the Moisture Cream but changed my mind.
The ingredients do look awesome. Hopefully the formulation is on point for my hair.


----------



## Golden75

Made some purchases today .  Got the SM Hi-pro gel and mask.  Headed over to Sally's and got Kera Minerals DC, clips, applicator bottles, condition caps.  Placed an order with Jakaela got Dope DC, Sweet Thang, Beau Vert, Silky Oil, Down There Soap.  I think that's it.  

Hair stayed straight for 2 weeks.  I could prob go another week, but I know my scalp will be .  So I'll wash this weekend.


----------



## Shay72

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Shay72
> Time to Face it Sis.
> 
> *Shay-Shay cannot "do" cheap.  Stop wasting your money and gone & get your Haul on!*
> 
> 
> 
> @divachyk
> Good to know about BM.
> 
> Gurl, I love that Naturalista Juicy Leave-In.  What did you get?


I know, right! I'm almost through with this mess. Finished a V05 and have 2 left. Finished a hemp seed oil, no back up. Purchased some Juices & Berries from Target yesterday.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72 said:


> *I know, right! I'm almost through with this mess. Finished a V05 and have 2 left.*



@Shay72
I bet Ms. Shay-Shay was like..who dis' harpo?  Tryna' use some durn VO5


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@rileypak Lemme go look at Texture Me Natural right quick

@shawnyblazes Your 'so-called' _guest correspondence_ status just ran out. 
You are in this thread like it or not.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@rileypak I picked up x2 "Condition Me Softly" I saw in PayPal it said a x2-x3 week wait for shipping.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Should finish up:
x1 HV Red Roobis & Argan (x1 back up)
x1 Entwine Crème Rinse (x1 back up)


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak I picked up x2 "Condition Me Softly" I saw in PayPal it said a x2-x3 week wait for shipping.



Didn't even notice that. Well that's great, package withdrawal will be put off to just before the M-Day sales when I'll purchase a little more.

I noticed last night the bottles shelf in the mini is pretty much full


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> *Didn't even notice that. Well that's great, package withdrawal will be put off to just before the M-Day sales when I'll purchase a little more.  I noticed last night the bottles shelf in the mini is pretty much full *



@rileypak

*Cracks Knuckles*
Yep. The Old Package Withdraw Syndrome has been derailed a little longer.

I bet that Mini Fridge is on Bust.

My Hairveda Shipped.  Jakeala should arrive any day. 

Waiting on: My Loux, TMN.

OT: Lovin' ST'icals Molasses Reconstruct


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@rileypak
I like this ST'icals Molasses so much, I think Imma pick up a 16oz Jar (depending on her M-Day discount) and that's probably all I will get from ST'icals.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Beamodel

If you decide to relax pm me if you want this Affirm stuff I have.  Pay for Shipping and I'll ship it to you.

I think I had just reupped on some 5n1 and the Preservo etc...before I decided to stop.

I'll look to see what I have.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My Loux Shipped.


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak
> I like this ST'icals Molasses so much, I think Imma pick up a 16oz Jar (depending on her M-Day discount) and that's probably all I will get from ST'icals.



That's awesome! 
I'm considering grabbing another jar of it when I use this 40% off coupon I got during the Easter or birthday sale or whatever this last sale was. Going to grab another of the Monoi DC and the Molasses DC. I don't think I'm going to wait for the sale.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@rileypak

I have enough "Love Points" or whatever them durn thangs are called for 25% but I think Imma keep stackin' em.

OT:  My Loux called me and said the TGIN Green Tea L-I is OOS, so they will be refunding my money.

How's that for CS???


----------



## MileHighDiva

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak
> 
> I have enough "Love Points" or whatever them durn thangs are called for 25% but I think Imma keep stackin' em.
> 
> OT:  *My Loux called me* *and said the TGIN Green Tea L-I is OOS, so they will be refunding my money.*
> 
> How's that for CS???


Above and Beyond!   They tryin' give Hattache a run for their money with the quick shipping, too


----------



## IDareT'sHair

MileHighDiva said:


> *Above and Beyond!   They tryin' give Hattache a run for their money with the quick shipping, too *



@MileHighDiva
IKR? 

And I started not to answer, because I didn't recognize the number


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@MileHighDiva @rileypak

I was just glad it wasn't BM or Bel Nouvo. 

He said they are going to be offering a lot more Lines/Products in the very near future.

I told him about LHCF and how much we love My Loux and that we are waiting on their M-Day Sale.


----------



## MileHighDiva

IDareT'sHair said:


> @MileHighDiva @rileypak
> 
> I was just glad it wasn't BM or Bel Nouvo.
> 
> *He said they are going to be offering a lot more Lines/Products in the very near future*.
> 
> I told him about LHCF and how much we love My Loux and that we are *waiting on their M-Day Sale*.


 
I can't wait!  They'd be on point with more lines, because they offer sales more frequently than Hattache.


----------



## Shay72

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Shay72
> I bet Ms. Shay-Shay was like..who dis' harpo?  Tryna' use some durn VO5


I should've known better. I've been using all natural products for probably 5 years now.


----------



## rileypak

@IDareT'sHair 
I don't want to risk sale time inconsistencies so the VIP discount will have to do for my next purchase in another week or two. I think I have enough love perks too but I'm going to hold on to them.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72 said:


> *I should've known better. I've been using all natural products for probably 5 years now*.



@Shay72 
I know.

You gone hafta' get all the way back in the PJ Game.So Come On!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> *I** don't want to risk sale time inconsistencies so the VIP discount will have to do for my next purchase in another week or two*. I think I have enough love perks too but I'm going to hold on to them.



@rileypak

Good Point.  Maybe she'll have a Flash or something before then. 

Hmph.  Her 'Middle Name' is Inconsistencies.  And she is the Queen of Inconsistencies.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak Lemme go look at Texture Me Natural right quick
> 
> @shawnyblazes Your 'so-called' _guest correspondence_ status just ran out.
> You are in this thread like it or not.



Lololololllll.  Okkkay!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@shawnyblazes

Girl..You know Your PJ behind belong right here.  Commentating.


----------



## flyygirlll2

I haven't purchased from Soultanicals in a while. I did have the  molasses deep conditioner but I ended up giving it away to one of my friends.


----------



## flyygirlll2

I have to go through my stash and organize/get rid of stuff, but looking at everything I have is already making me feel tired lol.

I have to go through my closet, kitchen, and bathroom


----------



## rileypak

flyygirlll2 said:


> I have to go through my stash and organize/get rid of stuff, but looking at everything I have is already making me feel tired lol.
> 
> I have to go through my closet, kitchen, and bathroom



I need to go through the closet cause I know I have rancid oils but I just can't be bothered right now


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@flyygirlll2
So did I and had to end up rebuying it.  You know how we do.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> I need to go through the closet cause *I know I have rancid oils but I just can't be bothered right now *


@rileypak
I'm an Oil-Head, so I've been killin' some Oils lately, especially since I am trying to control SSK's .

Incorporating Oil Rinses gave me a mechanism to use up my Oils.


----------



## flyygirlll2

@rileypak LOL. Girl, I've been putting it off for a while since I can't be bothered either. I just have a bunch of bins in the closet. Luckily most of the oils I have are kept in the bathroom, so they are easily accessible.

@IDareT'sHair I know lol  I'm halfway tempted to buy it again, but then I think about the inconsistency issues she's had and I'm like


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@rileypak

All this talk of Oilz made me slather on some HV Jardin.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

flyygirlll2 said:


> I know lol  I'm halfway tempted to buy it again, *but then I think about the inconsistency issues she's had and I'm like*


@flyygirlll2 @rileypak 
Ya'll got me re-thinking that 16oz Jar M-Day purchase.


----------



## rileypak

I used to be an oil head. Not sure why I stopped. A shame too cause I have lots of yummy oils. Bunch of APB, some Afroveda, some Hairveda, some single oils from Camden Gray and ITDF.
Might pick oil rinsing once I'm done transitioning.


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> @flyygirlll2 @rileypak
> Ya'll got me re-thinking that 16oz Jar M-Day purchase.



I just really don't want to have to complain again about them messing that DC up. I have to use my coupon before end of April so I'm definitely not waiting until M-Day. If she carried it in salon size, I'd grab like 2-3 of those and be set with not worrying about that DC for a long while.
As you can see, it hasn't deterred me fully from purchasing but it's just tiresome to have to complain. I will [don't get me wrong] but it's an ordeal I'd rather skip.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@rileypak 
I hear you and I don't blame you.  

Imma hafta' wait until she offers something greater than 25% which is what I have in "Points"

I do have an 8oz jar in my Hattache Cart and may keep it their to try to avoid consistency issues.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> *Might pick oil rinsing once I'm done transitioning.*


@rileypak
And then we can compare notes on how to deal with SSKs.


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak
> And then we can compare notes on how to deal with SSKs.



Yes cause right now they have me ready to cut it all off sometimes 

I think a lot of mine have to do with scab hair on my nape catching my natural hair. I have about 0.5-1 inch of really weird hair in a few places on my nape and those places normally suffer the most SSKs. I'm trying to gradually trim them off so I don't lose too much length (when I get into the scissors, I usually take off about 0.25" plus any splits I can see). The natural sections in my crown and front don't suffer from nearly as many as my nape. Despite my frustration dealing with them sometimes, I'm excited nonetheless to learn


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Beamodel
> 
> If you decide to relax pm me if you want this Affirm stuff I have.  Pay for Shipping and I'll ship it to you.
> 
> I think I had just reupped on some 5n1 and the Preservo etc...before I decided to stop.
> 
> I'll look to see what I have.



Thanks Hun, I still have my huge tub lol. After straightening my hair today, I'm convinced I'm going back for sure. I'm about to go to a festival. It's so humid and beautiful outside. I can't even wear it hanging because it will puff up. I have it in a side pony. I'm missing my hair just hanging without reverting or puffing up.


----------



## Beamodel

@MileHighDiva 

Okay, I used CJ Repair me. When it was in my hair, my hair felt super soft. I was in disbelief that it was a "protein" treatment. But when I rinsed it out, my hair didn't feel soft anymore. It felt normal though. 

In comparison to komaza, I like the Komaza protein slightly better. When I'm rinsing out Komaza, I can literally feel the product sucked into my strands. They feel strong and hydrated at the same time. 

I will continue to rotate the CJ Repaur me. It's a good product but I like Komaza a smidge more.


----------



## MileHighDiva

Beamodel said:


> @MileHighDiva
> 
> Okay, I used CJ Repair me. When it was in my hair, my hair felt super soft. I was in disbelief that it was a "protein" treatment. But when I rinsed it out, my hair didn't feel soft anymore. It felt normal though.
> 
> In comparison to komaza, I like the Komaza protein slightly better. When I'm rinsing out Komaza, I can literally feel the product sucked into my strands. They feel strong and hydrated at the same time.
> 
> I will continue to rotate the CJ Repaur me. It's a good product but I like Komaza a smidge more.


Than you for the review, Ms. @Beamodel!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel said:


> *Thanks Hun, I still have my huge tub lol. After straightening my hair today, I'm convinced I'm going back for sure.*



@Beamodel

I don't have any relaxer, but I have the 5n1, the Preservo, some Sustenance, Neutralizing 'Poo & some of the Pre-Stuff you base with.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I still haven't received my Refund from My Loux.  If it doesn't show up in my account by Monday, I'll contact them.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@rileypak
Using Oil during my wash regimen has helped me tremendously.

I just saw a L----oreal commercial and they have a Oils in some of their 'Poos & Conditioners. (we can't have nuffin')

I put those dashes in so they wouldn't post a link to their site.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak I picked up x2 "Condition Me Softly" I saw in PayPal it said a x2-x3 week wait for shipping.



Usually her shipping during the bogof is at least 2 weeks and thats business days, not calendar. I keep the Condition Me in the bathroom so I can remember to use it for prepoo'n. If I dont I'll have to dig it out of the stash.   

I tried the amla leave in and moisture cream again earlier in the year and finally just gave them to my fiance( great ingredients, just too heavy for me).  Her preservative game is strong because they smell the same since I bought them and that was a year ago.  I always wonder why she only does the Condition Me for limited times. I really like it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My Jakeala Hair Milk came today. Smells Delicious. I got Vanilla Cake.

@curlyhersheygirl thinner weight similar to ST's Strawberry Coils, I think you'd like it.

I notice at the end of the Ingredients list is Lemon Extract.

I don't want no mess nah, cause I think I really like it.

When I make my next order, Imma try to request w/o Lemon Extract.


----------



## rileypak

I'm finding my natural hair really is a fan of honey (my relaxed hair didn't really respond well).
Is 20% off Bekura worth it to grab some YAM? Or should I not bother and just dive into Jakaela Honey Sweet Thang?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> I'm finding my natural hair really is a fan of honey (my relaxed hair didn't really respond well).
> *Is 20% off Bekura worth it to grab some YAM? Or should I not bother and just dive into Jakaela Honey Sweet Thang?*



@rileypak

Good Question.

But Bekura seldom (if ever) goes above 20%.  I think you should have/try them both (strictly for research purposes, of course). 

Both very interesting products in their own right.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I keep forgetting to tell ya'll it Snowed yesterday and I mean Hard.  

The ground was covered.  And it is still Cold today.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Next time I get Jakeala's Hair Milk, I will order it w/o Lemon Extract (even though it's way at the bottom, I don't want to take any chances).

I just remember while looking at another Thread, that I have a SD's order out there.  I had forgotten all about that. 

Probably because I don't buy that much of it, but that order completely slipped my mind.


----------



## flyygirlll2

@IDareT'sHair It's not snowing but it's been cold here though. I'm waiting for it to actually feel like Spring up here.

I may or may not have 10 packages coming  
Not all hair stuff though. I just purchased Phytospecific Hydra-Repairing Spray For Dry Ends and some Vitamin E Oil.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

flyygirlll2 said:


> *It's not snowing but it's been cold here though. I'm waiting for it to actually feel like Spring up here. I may or may not have 10 packages coming  *


@flyygirlll2
Snow Girl. Snow.....
10 packages!  Excellent.....


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@flyygirlll2 
My plan with Apalus Brush is to use it at the end of each month.  So, I'll pull it back out in a couple weeks.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I'm lovin' PBN Murumuru Moisture Milk right now. 

So it was good to hear that Am-azon's new version of the Murumuru Milk works the same.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Finished Up: 4 months of Phytophanere.  Currently using "Beautifully Bamboo" for 30 days.

Once that 30 days is over, I'll start on PhytoSpecific.


----------



## flyygirlll2

@IDareT'sHair That's a good plan. I might pull out the brush for next wash.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Anyone know what happened to Mozeke hair products?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@shawnyblazes   I was just thinking about Mozeke the other day.  

She/they had 'several' things in their line that I loved. 

WOW! What a coincidence.  What do you think happened?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

flyygirlll2 said:


> * That's a good plan. I might pull out the brush for next wash.*



@flyygirlll2
Once a month is good for me.  

So, I decided close to or around the 26th of each month, I'll pull it out as I approach 24 months post.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl

Hey Curly!


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Hi divas
We finally finished the 8oz jar of BSP from 2011 

The sad part is the new 4oz jar I purchased from Target doesn't smell as delicious as that one. Did they change the scent?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> Hi divas
> *We finally finished the 8oz jar of BSP from 2011
> 
> The sad part is the new 4oz jar I purchased from Target doesn't smell as delicious as that one. Did they change the scent?*



*cackles at 2011*

That's how long I've had this jar of Jasmine.

I personally think when you get it directly from Oyin, it has that extra little something, especially since it's massed produced for Target.

I'll let you know when I use this jar of Whipped Pudding I got from Sally.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

IDareT'sHair said:


> *I'll let you know when I use this jar of Whipped Pudding I got from Sally.*



@curlyhersheygirl


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> *cackles at 2011* That's how long I've had this jar of Jasmine.
> 
> *I personally think when you get it directly from Oyin, it has that extra little something, especially since it's massed produced for Target*.



@IDareT'sHair 
I thought about that. I guess I'll have to get a jar directly from Oyin 'cause we not feeling the scent of this jar. I mean I had the last jar for so long and the delicious scent lasted to the end.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Waiting On;
Texture Me Natural
Silk Dreams
My Loux
Hairveda


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl
You and I got our Honey Hemps directly from Oyin.

And I  also got my reup of BSP, Sugar Berries and J&B directly from Oyin.

This Whipped Pudding from Sally is the 1st Oyin product I bought on the Ground.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

IDareT'sHair said:


> @shawnyblazes   I was just thinking about Mozeke the other day.
> 
> She/they had 'several' things in their line that I loved.
> 
> WOW! What a coincidence.  What do you think happened?



I have no idea and I'm really sad.  I followed her from fotki to start up.  That whipped avocado cream was the bidness.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

shawnyblazes said:


> *I have no idea and I'm really sad.  I followed her from fotki to start up.  That whipped avocado cream was the bidness.*



@shawnyblazes  We use to Haul Hard on Mozeke in this thread. She hasn't be around in  a while.

I loved the Avocado, the Carrot and a few others.  Her Sales were really good too.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

@shawnyblazes & @IDareT'sHair 
I really liked her stuff. That carrot mask was a favorite at my house.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> I really liked her stuff. *That carrot mask was a favorite at my house.*



@curlyhersheygirl
It was thebomb.com.net.gov.biz.edu

I actually liked everything I purchased from this Line.  But she's been gone for awhile.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Need to go in & readjust my Hattache M-Day Cart (again)


----------



## BrownBetty

Hi ladies!

It is cold up here too... 

I wanted a qredew handheld steamer.  It is back ordered  for a while and it is $69.

I saw a yt vid where the girl used the Conair Hand-Held Fabric Steamer instead.  I bought it for $16.99.  I like it.  I used it to detangle a 3 day old twist out.  I steamed, detangled, applied CR twist butter, then twist. I saved $50+.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Mernin' Ladies!

I'm down to my last 'wee' bit of PBN MMM.  No back ups - no nothin's.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Heard back from My Loux. Excellent Customer Service.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Finally used the last of my UFD Curly Magic. I have 2 1/2 bottles of the  Sweet Soul Magic Curl Stimulator but since she's no longer making products, I'll be scratching these off my favorite gels and sticking with

Kinky Curly Curling Custard on occasion and Xtreme Wet Line Gel for the win.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My x2 Hydrasilica Tea Spritz came today.  Also My Loux.  (x1 BM Coconut & x1 Bel Nouvo DC'er)

Everything is back ups and/or back ups to the back ups.

So now I'm waiting on:
Target (KBB)
Texture Me Natural
Jakeala


----------



## rileypak

My scrunchies arrived today along with two spray bottles from Amazon.

Think I'm just waiting for Ebonicurls and Texture Me Natural now. Think I'm going to grab some Soultanicals and Bekura this week too.


----------



## Shay72

IDareT'sHair said:


> @shawnyblazes  We use to Haul Hard on Mozeke in this thread. She hasn't be around in  a while.
> 
> I loved the Avocado, the Carrot and a few others.  Her Sales were really good too.


I was a Mozeke lover .


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Shay72
Honey's Handmade is having B1 G1 one Free.  Did you get anything?  Or are you getting anything?


----------



## Shay72

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Shay72
> I know.
> 
> You gone hafta' get all the way back in the PJ Game.So Come On!


No worries I'll be back for Memorial Day or before.....


----------



## Shay72

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Shay72
> Honey's Handmade is having B1 G1 one Free.  Did you get anything?  Or are you getting anything?


Not sure yet


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair said:


> Mernin' Ladies!
> 
> I'm down to my last 'wee' bit of PBN MMM.  No back ups - no nothin's.



You made me pull mines out tonight. It smells so good.


----------



## Shay72

Rather than buy those cheapies at Vitacost I've decided to reup on my teas. Its where I bought them in the first place. I also plan to buy some bamboo tea from Relaxed Hair Health/Bamboo Tea.


----------



## BrownBetty

I'm trying to hold out till Mday or Mem day.

I want to use some of my stuff up... *please hold my fangas*


----------



## IDareT'sHair

BrownBetty said:


> *I want to use some of my stuff up... *please hold my fangas**



@BrownBetty
That won't work!  Da' Fangas do what Da' Fangas Do......Sorry Gurl.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72 said:


> *No worries I'll be back for Memorial Day or before.....*



@Shay72
Clawd...Gurl, You can't miss the M-Day Sales.  That would be very Un-PJotic. (instead of unpatriotic)


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I'm tryna cancel my Jakeala order so I can order x Green Tea Hair Masks


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl
I'm tryna' cancel so I can get in on this Green Tea Mask.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel said:


> *You made me pull mines out tonight. It smells so good.*



@Beamodel
It sure does. 

I finished it last night.

It was good to know that the Am-a-zon version is basically the exact same, so I feel 'safe' reupping on this.


----------



## rileypak

Morning ladies!

Well I have a Jakeala cart made with the 2 green tea masks and a Honey Hair Thang in Blueberry Rose...going to think about it for another day or so


----------



## rileypak

And I just remembered that I'll be getting a package from Hennasooq this month too!


----------



## divachyk

Hey Ladies, I used Naturalista Cosmetics on wash day and the verdict is out. The moisturizer is so fantastic during the week. Not sure why the leave in / moisturizer combo wasn't equally as fantastic on wash day.

I need to check shipment time on Caheez. It's been a few weeks since I ordered so I should be getting a ship notice soon.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ended up getting:
x2 Matcha Green Tea Hair Masques from Jakeala


----------



## Shay72

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Shay72
> Clawd...Gurl, You can't miss the M-Day Sales.  That would be very Un-PJotic. (instead of unpatriotic)


I'm working on my lists now. Hattache betta have some DB Pumpkin Seed Conditioner by then.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My Beautifully Bamboo shipped.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72 said:


> *I'm working on my lists now. Hattache betta have some DB Pumpkin Seed Conditioner by then*.



@Shay72
Me & @curlyhersheygirl ended up getting a 16oz Jar from Curlmart a while back. 

It's in a Jar now (in case you didn't know)?  At least the 16oz'ers are.


----------



## Shay72

*Hattache'*
Hairveda Moist 24/7  X4
DB's Pumpkin Seed Conditioner X4
Bobeam Cocoa & Rhassoul bar X2
Shescenit Tahitian Vanilla & Coconut Leave In X2
Amla X2
Hibiscus X2

*Honey Handmade*
Knot Going Bananas X4
Knot in my Fro Joe X4 

*J Monique Naturals*
Irish Moss &  Cocoa Deep Conditioner
Burdock Root & Nettle Repair Treatment
Wheatgrass & Spinach Hair Treatment
Triple Seaweed Deep Conditioner
Hibiscus & Broccoli Deep Conditioner

I will still buy from Honey Handmade & J Monique Naturals even if they don't have a sale on Memorial Day. I will only buy from Hattache' if they have a good sale on Memorial Day..


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

@Shay72 
Nice list. I haven't finalized anything yet.
I just purchased the hair mask I wanted from Jakeala but I may still get somethings from there if the sale is good.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Shay72

Hattache Sale is going to be M-o-m's Day.

Honey's Handmade is having B1 G1 Free.  You may be able to get a good price now.

Speaking of which, I received a ship notice for Honey's Handmade a few minutes ago.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl

Che told me to tell you


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Waiting on:
Jakeala
Texture Me Natural
Silk Dreams
Target (KBB)
Beautifully Bamboo

*I think that's it*


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> 
> Che told me to tell you


@IDareT'sHair 
Tell her hi for me.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl

I will tell her.  I told her we miss her.  Brownie too.

I should finish up some thangs during tomorrow's Wash Day.  Probably KBB. 

I'm still holding on to my last tiny bit of Jasmine's Hello Sugar.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

@IDareT'sHair 
Yeah I miss chatting with them.
We may use up a few things this weekend too.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl

What Good Stuff are ya'll over there using?  You know I hafta' see what the Kurl-Kidz are doing.

I've been killing my KBB Super Duper Hydrating Crème, SSI's Coco Cream and HV's Jardin Oil.

Lovin' this Combo!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *Yeah I miss chatting with them.*
> We may use up a few things this weekend too.



@curlyhersheygirl
I spoke with both and both are swamped at work and can't lurk but looking to get back. 

They both have evening/nighttime hours.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

@IDareT'sHair 
Ah I see.  Well they gotta make them coins so I understand.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl
I was contemplating whether I was going to reup M-Day on SSI's Coco Crème.

I may have to.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *Ah I see.  Well they gotta make them coins so I understand.*



@curlyhersheygirl
Yeah.  It's still a bummer.  Thangs is tight. Hard 4' a Playa.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> I was contemplating whether I was going to reup M-Day on SSI's Coco Crème.
> 
> I may have to.


@IDareT'sHair 
I need more blueberry cowash for the summer so i may just get that and some coco creme.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl
I'm looking forward to tomorrow's wash-day, but haven't decided what I'm using just yet. 

I know I'll be using KBB and Jasmine and Cathy Howse UBH.

I'll also be trying a Neem Tea Rinse for the 1st time tomorrow.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *I need more blueberry cowash for the summer so i may just get that* *and some coco creme.*



@curlyhersheygirl
Jakeala's Coconut Shea Hair Milk is really nice.  So, I'm undecided if I need SSI's (right now)?

Plus, I've been haulin' lotions/milks HARD.

The Blueberry Cowash is wonderful.  But they need to offer it in 16oz's.  I think I had x2 and blew skrait through them.

ETA: I wouldn't mind getting a 16oz of the SSI Pomegrantate.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

@IDareT'sHair 
That neem tea rinse sounds interesting


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> Jakeala's Coconut Shea Hair Milk is really nice.  So, I'm undecided if I need SSI's (right now)?
> 
> Plus, I've been haulin' lotions/milks HARD.
> 
> *The Blueberry Cowash is wonderful.  But they need to offer it in 16oz's.  I think I had x2 and blew skrait through them.*
> 
> ETA: I wouldn't mind getting a 16oz of the SSI Papaya.


@IDareT'sHair
I totally agree. I asked for a 16oz option when they first introduced it and was told that there would be a discount if 2 or more is purchased. That was how I got the 6 I had in my stash. I'm now down to my last 2 and really want more.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl 
I know I'll hafta' end up getting more Jardin Oil and probably another bottle of CoCasta.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> I totally agree. I asked for a 16oz option when they first introduced it and *was told that there would be a discount if 2 or more is purchased.* *That was how I got the 6 I had in my stash.* I'm now down to my last 2 and really want more.


@curlyhersheygirl
Yeah.  I think I remember that.

*cackles at x6 blueberries*


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl

I just noticed SSI isn't offering 16oz Pomegranate any more.  Interesting. 

It appears the Avocado Conditioner is the only thing you can get in 16oz.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

@IDareT'sHair 
It's just my luck that my two summertime favorite cowashes are just 8oz. That's why I have to get them during a really good sale.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl

That Jardin got some good ingredients. Even the scent is re-growing on me.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> 
> I just noticed SSI isn't offering 16oz Pomegranate any more.  Interesting.
> 
> It appears the Avocado Conditioner is the only thing you can get in 16oz.


@IDareT'sHair 
That's unfortunate. I can't do 8oz for cowashes and RO's. That's just not cost effective.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl

I need to be working on a solid list for M-Day. 

I have a nice Hattache Cart full of Lotions.

That 'might' be the only thing I get. There may be a couple one-offs thrown in there knowing me.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *I can't do 8oz for cowashes and RO's. That's just not cost effective*.



@curlyhersheygirl
I don't like 'em either Curly.  Not at all.


----------



## Shay72

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Shay72
> 
> Hattache Sale is going to be M-o-m's Day.
> 
> Honey's Handmade is having B1 G1 Free.  You may be able to get a good price now.
> 
> Speaking of which, I received a ship notice for Honey's Handmade a few minutes ago.


Oh okay, I can still do Mom's Day for Hattache's sale.


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> 
> *I just noticed SSI isn't offering 16oz Pomegranate any more.  Interesting.*
> 
> It appears the Avocado Conditioner is the only thing you can get in 16oz.



Nooooooooo!!!! 
I want more of this and I definitely NEED 16 oz. I'd even take a salon size. This joint is good


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My KBB came from Target today
My Jakeala Shipped
My Honey's Handmade Shipped

Still waiting on a few items! (SD's, Texture Me Natural,  etc...)

Finished up: PBN Murumuru and SSI's Coco Crème L-I.

No back ups for either. Both will be repurchased.

OT: Used KBN (Koils By Nature's Shealoe Conditioner to cowash with today.  Very Slippy. 

I think I want another bottle or x2.  I also have the Cocoshea one.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Used Up:
x1 KBB Luscious Locs Hair Mask (x1 or x2 back ups)
x1 Jakeala Sweet Honey Hair Thang (x1 back up)


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@flyygirlll2 
Hey Girl


----------



## IDareT'sHair

With deepest regret I just finished up:
x1 8oz CTDG. ( I have x1 16oz b/up)

Will pull out Moringa for next wash day.  I'm upset now that I didn't grab another 8oz'er during that Sale. 

That jar actually lasted me since BF even with my heavy-handed self.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> With deepest regret I just finished up:
> x1 8oz CTDG. ( I have x1 16oz b/up)
> 
> Will pull out Moringa for next wash day.  I'm upset now that I didn't grab another 8oz'er during that Sale.
> 
> That jar actually lasted me since BF even with my heavy-handed self.


@IDareT'sHair 
Did you get any CTDG during the sale


----------



## flyygirlll2

@IDareT'sHair  Hey T! The CTDG is an awesome detangler! I've been using it on damp hair prior to washing, and it works well for me that way.

ETA- I'm glad I bought the 16 oz because it will last me for a while.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Finished Up:
x1 KBB Super Duper Hydrating Crème (x3 back ups).  Pulled out KBB's Sweet Ambrosia.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *Did you get any CTDG during the sale*



@curlyhersheygirl

I did not.  I 'opted' for the Moringa during that Sale.


----------



## Aggie

I threw out my coffee butter. It was really too strong for me. It was after I put it in my hair, I could smell it all the time and truthfully I don't want to smell coffee all the time. There comes a time when enough is enough, and today was enough. I was thinking about using it for my cellulite, but today I changed my mind. 

Yesterday I got an email from Kerastase USA stating that they had a new product in stock and right away I ordered it and it is called Kerastase L'incroyable. It's meant to do a fantastic blow-out and I wanted to do it at the end of this month only to be told by Kerastase that it was out of stock...already! Wth! How is that even possible? A new product out of stock? What's worse, it won't be replenished until another 3-4 weeks. I was so disappointed to say the least..UGH!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Aggie
I hope you get it in time for your Blow-Out.


----------



## Aggie

Unfortunately @IDareT'sHair, it won't be here in time but I'm already looking into 2 other products that might work almost as good. Keeping my fingers crossed.


----------



## BrownBetty

ABP Annabelle's Moisturizing Hair Lotion + ORS curls unleashed + oil to seal = juicy moist twist out

I used my steamer before applying the above.  My hair feels so good.  I am day 8 post wash.  Usually my hair needs to be washed by now but it is holding up.  My wash day will be this weekend.

I don't have anything coming, i'm sad...


----------



## rileypak

My APB arrived. I need to pick it up tomorrow. 
My Bekura and Texture Me Natural shipped as well.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

rileypak said:


> My APB arrived. I need to pick it up tomorrow.
> My Bekura and Texture Me Natural shipped as well.



Your TMN shipped? , lemme mosey on to my email and see if I have a notification too

ETA, mine did too! Aww sooky


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Pre-Shipment acknowledgment for Texture Me Natural


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl
I read your review on True Cowash. 

Can't wait to see your review on the L-I


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> I read your review on True Cowash.
> 
> Can't wait to see your review on the L-I


@IDareT'sHair 
It'll be awhile before I try that but I'll post once I do.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *It'll be awhile before I try that but I'll post once I do.*



@curlyhersheygirl



I Agree about OTG As I Am.

I haven't tried my EBW's yet, but I'm sure it is a lot  better than that stuff was.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl
Got my Hattache locked & loaded.  I'd like to have another CCs Natural Lotion (if possible). 

So far, I don't have any DC'ers on my list.

I hope Monique's Natural Hair Boutique also has some kind of Sale.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> 
> 
> 
> I Agree about OTG As I Am.
> 
> I haven't tried my EBW's yet, but I'm sure it is a lot  better than that stuff was.


@IDareT'sHair
That stuff was a mess. I wasn't expecting it to beat my HG cowashers but it doesn't even belong in the cowash category. Even the VO5 clarifying conditioner blew that out the water.


----------



## Aggie

This morning I used up the last of the Mizani Moisturefuse Conditioner and a small tube of Aloe Vera gel. Finally, it seems like I am going to get through half of this stuff I want to quickly use up


----------



## rileypak

*Used up*
MHC Type 4 Creme (x1 backup)

Got a tiny corner of PBN Murumuru Moisture Milk left but I won't call it used up yet since I can get like 2-3 sections out of the little corner


----------



## rileypak

Used Mielle Organics Babassu Mint DC (new formula) last night. 
I was hoping there wouldn't be a difference in the versions (even put off using the one jar of old formula I have just in case). I can say for now, it's still as wonderful as I remember. Maybe even a tiny bit better. Absorbed nicely as I applied, texture still loose but goes on really well, could detangle as I applied, and didn't really need too much. Once I went to rinse out after using my thermal heat cap, my hair was nicely balanced (a tad strong but really soft). So far, coupled with my leave-ins my hair is air-drying super soft 
I'll see how it goes over the week but for now it's still a staple and I ain't scurred no more about the changes it went through 

{I wish I could still read the label on my old one though to compare all the exact changes...}


----------



## divachyk

I haven't purchased anything lately so I'll share what I've used up. Going from memory....
HV Gellicious
HV Red Tea (x1 backup)
Komaza Bountiful Mane (x1 backup)
Komaza Pona Hair and Scalp (x1 backup)
Cantu for Kids Detangler
Sally's GVP Conditioning Balm
Silk Element Kera Minerals (x1 backup)

Tried the LottaBody Custard since I'm out of HV Gelicious. It became flaky by mid week. I had other product in my hair so perhaps the two didn't mix. I won't toss it just yet but I will soon if it doesn't perform.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *That stuff was a mess*.
> *
> Even the VO5 clarifying conditioner blew that out the water.*



@curlyhersheygirl
Shole was.

Shole Did!.....  Two Times!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@divachyk
Very nice Use Up List.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My Honey's Handmade may come today.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

rileypak said:


> Used Mielle Organics Babassu Mint DC (new formula) last night.
> I was hoping there wouldn't be a difference in the versions (even put off using the one jar of old formula I have just in case). I can say for now, it's still as wonderful as I remember. Maybe even a tiny bit better. Absorbed nicely as I applied, texture still loose but goes on really well, could detangle as I applied, and didn't really need too much. Once I went to rinse out after using my thermal heat cap, my hair was nicely balanced (a tad strong but really soft). So far, coupled with my leave-ins my hair is air-drying super soft
> I'll see how it goes over the week but for now it's still a staple and I ain't scurred no more about the changes it went through
> 
> {I wish I could still read the label on my old one though to compare all the exact changes...}


Post your new ingredients when you get the chance please?  I still have my old jar.   Im being stingy with it because I didnt want to get the new formula


----------



## Shay72

V05 is done. I have one bottle of Suave Naturals then I'll be done with the cheapies. My hair does respond better to the Suave Naturals.


----------



## chebaby

chello ladies 
T, i got my package  thank you. everything looks so good. next time i wash my hair i will use the keratin leave in. it sounds interesting.

im still putting almond oil on my wet hair before leave in and i tell you it takes darn near 5 days before my hair dries out. thats with sleeping on cotton pillow cases and never moisturizing my dry hair. 

i pulled out the ASIAN coconut co wash. its been forever since i used anything by them but i remember how much i like that stuff.

i need to get me another bottle of oyin honey hemp. that stuff is awesome as a co wash not so much as a leave in but i use it as a leave in anyway  i dont know why but i never want to fully wash that stuff out of my hair. i just leave a little in, then oil, then knot sauce. i can tell the difference when i use it cause my hair will be a little stiff. but i keep doing it anyway lmao. i just dont want to rinse that stuff out.


----------



## chebaby

another thing i stopped doing, dont ask me why, is i stopped drenching my hair in conditioner when i co wash. like i just put enough to detangle and thats it. sometimes its just a quarter amount for my whole head. i dont know why i do that.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *chello ladies
> T, i got my package  thank you. everything looks so good. next time i wash my hair i will use the keratin leave in. it sounds interesting.*


@chebaby
So sorry I missed you.
Glad it arrived.  I hope you like everything.



chebaby said:


> *another thing i stopped doing, dont ask me why, is i stopped drenching my hair in conditioner when i co wash. like i just put enough to detangle and thats it. sometimes its just a quarter amount for my whole head. i dont know why i do that.*



@chebaby
So you got 'delivered' from Da' Heavy Hand uh?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My Honey's Handmade came today.

I swung by Target and picked up another TGIN Green Tea L-I and a bottle of Curls Blueberry L-I.


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> My Honey's Handmade came today.
> 
> I swung by Target and picked up another TGIN Green Tea L-I and a bottle of *Curls Blueberry L-I.*



I'm going to need a review of this Ms. T when you get around to it


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> *I'm going to need a review of this Ms. T when you get around to it*



@rileypak

Will Do!
I was carrying around the Crème Brule and ended up putting it back and picking up the Blueberry Bliss.

It has Coconut & Grapeseed Oil, Mango Butter & Blueberry Extract, Silk Aminos and Hydrolzed Quinoa. 

It sounded really interesting, so I switched.


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak
> 
> Will Do!
> I was carrying around the Crème Brule and ended up putting it back and picking up the Blueberry Bliss.
> 
> It has Coconut & Grapeseed Oil, Mango Butter & Blueberry Extract, Silk Aminos and Hydrolzed Quinoa.
> 
> It sounded really interesting, so I switched.



Awww man it's going to be a no go for me then. My hair is iffy with quinoa protein


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> *Awww man it's going to be a no go for me then. My hair is iffy with quinoa protein *



@rileypak

Yep.  Sorry Lady.  It's definitely in there.

I  the Curls Sublime Conditioner and in fact have a Liter waiting for Summer Co-Wash.

Have you looked at the Crème Brule?


----------



## rileypak

Why this morning when I took the scarf off and pulled my twists up, I'd left a little section out?  It was so adorable all coily and cute!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> Why this morning when I took the scarf off and pulled my twists up, I'd left a little section out?  *It was so adorable all coily and cute!*



@rileypak

Awwwwww!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@rileypak

I really wanna be done until M-Day.  I just said yesterday I wasn't getting any DC'ers.

Waiting On:
Silk Dreams (still?)
Jakeala
NurCreations
Target (TGIN Honey Mask)


----------



## BrownBetty

IDareT'sHair said:


> My Honey's Handmade came today.
> 
> I swung by Target and picked up another TGIN Green Tea L-I and a bottle of Curls Blueberry L-I.



I have both. Tgin will have to be a summer leave in. Curls is still unopened.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> So sorry I missed you.
> Glad it arrived.  I hope you like everything.
> 
> 
> 
> @chebaby
> So you got 'delivered' from Da' Heavy Hand uh?


girl im doing all kinds of crazy things with my hair and not knowing why lmao.

my favorite was when i was away from home i drenched my hair in aussie moist and left it in and put my hair in two braids. chile my hair looked all kinds of dumb  the next day when i rinsed my hair it was soooooo silky. you could still feel all of the conditioner in my hair so i just slapped in some leave in


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *girl im doing all kinds of crazy things with my hair and not knowing why lmao.*



@chebaby
Hi Che!


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Hey divas
I need to go back and catch up. 

I messaged NurCreations but haven't heard back so we'll see what happens. 

I got my APB package and Jakeala should be here today.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl 
Mernin' Ms. C!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My Silk Dreams Shipped


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

My TMN will be here Monday.  My APB hasn't started tracking yet.  Waiting on NurCreations


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> Hi Che!


hey T


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@chebaby
Are you doing a M-Day List?  The Sales should be good.  Hattache is having one.

You know I'm just now getting around to using Koils By Nature Shealoe.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

shawnyblazes said:


> *My TMN will be here Monday.  *



@shawnyblazes
I'm impressed with the Ship times.  I was sitting back waiting on a long wait.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

IDareT'sHair said:


> @shawnyblazes
> I'm impressed with the Ship times.  I was sitting back waiting on a long wait.



She's gotten better.  It was a big ole drama in 2014 when she got sick during a bogof.  It wasn't pretty at all


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72 said:


> *V05 is done. *I have one bottle of Suave Naturals then I'll be done with the cheapies. *My hair does respond better to the Suave Naturals.*


@Shay72
I thought mine did too, when I was using it to Rinse out Henna/Indigo.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

shawnyblazes said:


> *It was a big ole drama in 2014 when she got sick during a bogof.  It wasn't pretty at all*



@shawnyblazes 
I remember that.  I requested and was given a refund which I received promptly.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@chebaby
I'm under the dryer with Soultanicals Molasses Reconstruct. 

Did you ever try it? 

I'm thinking about getting a 16oz Jar M-Day (if she has a good sale).


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Finished Up:
x1 Honey's Handmade Tomato & Honey Pre-Rx.  (no back ups - but will repurchase at some point).

Will probably finish up Jasmine's Avocado & Silk in Hello Sugar. The bomb scent.

My Last & Final Jar of Jasmine's Bath & Beauty. 

*much love forever & always*


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Picked up a Peach Bellini Sweet Honey Hair Thang from Jakeala.  I have a Berry Bellini.


----------



## rileypak

*Waiting on*
TMN
Jakeala
NurCreations
Ebonicurls
BonBonsCheveux

*Need to go pick up*
APB, probably Bekura, and who knows what else came earlier this week and I was too lazy to pick it up


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> *Waiting on*
> TMN Jakeala NurCreations Ebonicurls BonBonsCheveux
> *Need to go pick up*
> APB, probably Bekura, and who knows what else came earlier this week and I was too lazy to pick it up



@rileypak
Nice List.  No Package withdraw for us!


----------



## rileypak

Got my M-Day (and pre-M-Day) list together.

Definite: Hattache, APB
If they have something: MHC, LRC
Maybe I'll take a peek: SSI, Bobeam (if she drops something new), Komaza (I suddenly want some Pona and Jojoba Hemp from them)
Pre M-Day: Soultanicals

All subject to change of course...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl

I was just getting ready to email you because I was having a moment, about finishing up that Jasmine....... Seriously.


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak
> Nice List.  No Package withdraw for us!


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

@IDareT'sHair & @rileypak 
Y'all have some nice stuff coming.

If NurCreations ever gets back to me I'll have that on the way. Otherwise I'll wait till MDay.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@rileypak
I was thinking about some one-offs like: LRC (so I can get a b/up and Donna Marie).

Hattache is definite and Monique's Natural Hair Boutique (if they have a Sale) I asked, but haven't heard back from her.  My Loux.

I may even look back at HV again.  And a few others (depending on the discount).  I'd like to have another CCs Naturals Lotion.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> 
> I was just getting ready to email you because I was having a moment, about finishing up that Jasmine....... Seriously.


@IDareT'sHair 
I know how you feel. Those conditioners were . I really miss that line


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


>




@rileypak
One day, my Friend, we will hafta' face the music.(Package Withdraw)


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> Are you doing a M-Day List?  The Sales should be good.  Hattache is having one.
> 
> You know I'm just now getting around to using Koils By Nature Shealoe.


if hattache has one then yea ill do one  i like hattache. very fast shipping. they have a bunch of brands ive never used before.

how you like the KBN?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> @IDareT'sHair
> I know how you feel. Those conditioners were . I really miss that line



@curlyhersheygirl
I felt sorta' that way about finishing off Enso and Fleurtzy, but more so about Jasmine. 

I had a relationship with her because of all my hauling/changing/ swapping etc.....I drove her crazy.

She was always kind and pleasant and never thought I was Cray.  Her CS was Stellar.

Lawd knows I took her through it.


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak
> I was thinking about some one-offs like: LRC (so I can get a b/up and Donna Marie).
> 
> Hattache is definite and Monique's Natural Hair Boutique (if they have a Sale) I asked, but haven't heard back from her.
> 
> I may even look back at HV again.  And a few others (depending on the discount).  I'd like to have another CCs Naturals Lotion.



Yeah.
LRC for another liter of Shake and Go. MHC if there's a sale so I can grab a 16oz. of Type 4 and another Sophia's Hair Grease. SSI really depends on percentage (I'll probably just get SSI from Hattache though the more I think about it). Komaza because I suddenly want some Pona Scalp Treatment and a jar of Jojoba Hemp (I don't know why they just popped up). Soultanicals I'll be grabbing an Afrotastic Curl Elastic, Monoi DC and Molasses Deep-Constructor.

Hattache and APB will get the bulk of my money. Hattache mostly cause I'll be buying errthang in that piece. Hattache cart already bulging at the sides


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *if hattache has one then yea ill do one  i like hattache. very fast shipping.* *how you like the KBN?*



@chebaby

Oh, the ARE having one.  I already asked *cough*

Lovin' it.  Very Slippy.  I went in Hattache to add it to my Cart, but they don't carry it. (I thought they did).

Monique's Natural Hair Boutique carries it though.  I asked her about a M-Day Sale, but haven't heard back from her.

I am putting another box together for you.  Will send it soon.


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak
> One day, my Friend, we will hafta' face the music.(Package Withdraw)


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@rileypak
Everything I liked from Komaza basically got discontinued.  They had some fabulous DC'ers that they discontinued. 

I haven't purchased anything recently.

I buy the Scalp Rx, but they keep playing with the formulations and reformulations. 
*Not Cool*


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


>



@rileypak
Oh...its coming (at least for me).  I have no where to put anything else.


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak
> Everything I liked from Komaza basically got discontinued.  They had some fabulous DC'ers that they discontinued.
> 
> I haven't purchased anything recently.
> 
> I buy the Scalp Rx, but they keep playing with the formulations and reformulations.
> *Not Cool*


They broke my heart when they got rid of the Matani Leave In. That was my HG protein leave in 

But I did like the Pona Scalp Treatment when I tried it and the Jojoba Hemp butter is nice too. So I guess I'll just stock up on their measly 15% discount so I don't have to be bothered for a while...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Under the Steamer now with my last bit of Jasmine Avocado & Silk (Hello Sugar). 

I still maintain, she had the 'best' scents of anyone in the Hair Care Game. Past, Present, Future.

I had to pull out a jar of DB Conditioning Hair Mask to complete the job.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> *They broke my heart when they got rid of the Matani Leave In. That was my HG protein leave in **But I did like the Pona Scalp Treatment when I tried it and the Jojoba Hemp butter is nice too.*


@rileypak
Yeah, see.  I can't fool with them.  Yep.  The Jojoba was nice.

And they use to have "Better" Discounts when they 1st Launched and now they've gotten stingy.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ya'll don't forget to save a few coins for: My Loux.  I think they may be having a M-Day Sale too.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl
Curly, is your M-Day list finished?  I know the Kurl-Kidz got a nice little list over there.

What they want?  I might get some ideas.

Them little PJ's!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@chebaby
Don't forget to check out My Loux too.  Excellent Shipping.  Fantastic CS

http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=...FHZK75nNUjVV94hVA&sig2=T0iXNEXAaqbOOoFp_9mIrA


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Oh, the ARE having one. * I already asked *cough**
> 
> Lovin' it.  Very Slippy.  I went in Hattache to add it to my Cart, but they don't carry it. (I thought they did).
> 
> *Monique's Natural Hair Boutique *carries it though.  I asked her about a M-Day Sale, but haven't heard back from her.
> 
> I am putting another box together for you.  Will send it soon.


i know you did  im gonna go look at the site now to see what other things i can get. im def. gonna re up on SSI conditioners 

yea that stuff is very slippy 

ill have to check out that boutique, never heard of them lol.

thank you  my next wash day will be monday cause im already on my first day of somebody hitting me with the ugly stick lol. but i wont be able to do my hair until then. im gonna use that keratin leave in. ill let you know how i like it. you know i love protein.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl
Wonder what CM will be offering?  I wouldn't mind picking up another 16oz Jar of DB Pumpkin.


----------



## chebaby

im on hattache and why is this beunique stuff so pricey??? 
i think im gonna get a bunch of bellenuvo stuff.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *i know you did *i'll have to check out that boutique, never heard of them lol.
> *l be monday cause im already on my first day of somebody hitting me with the ugly stick lol.* but i wont be able to do my hair until then. *im gonna use that keratin leave in. ill let you know how i like it. you know i love protein.*



@chebaby

What's My Name!  You know I Did.

Check out: Loux and Monique's Natural Hair Boutique.  Really good sales there.

Why an Ugly-Stick che?......

Yeah, I know you like Protein.  OT: Sweet Nature By Eddie went out. 

So, don't fall in love with it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *im on hattache *and why is this
> *i think im gonna get a bunch of bellenuvo stuff*.



@chebaby
I ain't heard of no BeUnique.  What the What?  If I don't recognize the name I keeps it moving.  Unless it's something I heard someone on here talk about.

That Bel Nouvo Avocado & Shea Hair Milk is N-I-C-E!  Smells Good too!


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> *What's My Name!  You know I Did.*
> 
> Check out: Loux and Monique's Natural Hair Boutique.  Really good sales there.
> 
> Why an Ugly-Stick che?......
> 
> Yeah, I know you like Protein.  OT: *Sweet Nature By Eddie went out. *
> 
> So, don't fall in love with it.


   

girl i got a half of day before my hair is on its last leg lmao. so yea that ugly stick is getting ready to swing lmao.

then i use a tiny little itty bit at a time


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@chebaby

Guess What che?  I've been buying my own QB.  They recently had a Sale. 

I also bought some BF.  And treated myself to a 16oz CTDG for my B-Day.

Especially since you haven't been around to: Buy.Hate,Send. Re-Buy.Hate.Send. 

I've been having to buy my own!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *girl i got a half of day before my hair is on its last leg lmao. so yea that ugly stick is getting ready to swing lmao.
> 
> then i use a tiny little itty bit at a time *



@chebaby
Hmph.  You know I will ask for a Sale, a Discount or sumthin!

I'm glad you can pinpoint when the Stick will Appear. (That's Hilarious)

Yeah, Sweet Eddie is gone.

See, if you would have been here, you would have probably called it.

You know how you do.

Her things were so wonderful and she up & left.  Nice Sales, Good CS, Fast Shipping. GONE.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Guess What che?  I've been buying my own QB.  They recently had a Sale.
> 
> I also bought some BF.  And treated myself to a 16oz CTDG for my B-Day.
> 
> Especially since you haven't been around to:* Buy.Hate,Send. Re-Buy.Hate.Send*.
> 
> I've been having to buy my own!


 you purchased your own QB????? what is the world coming to 

*i liked your post and got a message saying are you sure you want to like this post. im like yes fool i hit the like button 

i do some crazy things lol dont i? i was always drawn to QB for some odd reason knowing it aint work for me


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> Hmph.  You know I will ask for a Sale, a Discount or sumthin!
> 
> I'm glad you can pinpoint when the Stick will Appear. (That's Hilarious)
> 
> Yeah, Sweet Eddie is gone.
> 
> See, if you would have been here, you would have probably called it.
> 
> *You know how you do.*
> 
> Her things were so wonderful and she up & left.  Nice Sales, Good CS, Fast Shipping. GONE.


i wonder why she closed shop?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *you purchased your own QB????? what is the world coming to* *i do some crazy things lol dont i? i was always drawn to QB for some odd reason knowing it aint work for me *



@chebaby

IKR?

You kept me in QB for several years!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *i wonder why she closed shop?*



@chebaby
Lawd....I use to get so mad at you when you would make them Durn Predictions about who was gone "Make It" and Who Wasn't?


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> Curly, is your M-Day list finished?  I know the Kurl-Kidz got a nice little list over there.
> 
> What they want?  I might get some ideas.
> 
> Them little PJ's!


@IDareT'sHair 
They want backups for APB stuff they already have.
They're really hoping to get a few cleansers from NG that they haven't tried.
Once I finalize the list I'll post it.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> Lawd....I use to get so mad at you when you would make them Durn Predictions about who was gone "Make It" and Who Wasn't?


lmao 
there was one scandal, i cant for the life of me remember the company name. anyway before the company got big, before the downfall, i was searching for reviews. this girl gave a review and i remember knowing who was reviewing just by recognizing her braid out even though she never showed her face. come to find out she was the owner of the company


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@chebaby
You & 'dem Durn Predictions.  And it would always be on stuff I liked.

ETA:  That was probably Enso Naturals


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> @IDareT'sHair
> They want backups for APB stuff they already have.
> *They're really hoping to get a few cleansers from NG that they haven't tried.
> Once I finalize the list I'll post it.*



@curlyhersheygirl

Her Cleansers are really nice. 

Yes, please post the list, once them little PJ's make up their minds!

I want a couple more APB Lotions before Summa' kicks off in high gear.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@chebaby
I got your stuff ready to go.

I will try to send later on and see if you can get it before Monday's Ugly-Stick makes an appearance or before time runs out.


----------



## Aggie

All my Curlmart products are finally here and so are my Kerastase Therapiste mask and Kerastase Densite mask. I'm so excited. I'm almost done using the DPR 11 I have. I believe I can cowash with it at least one more time and then I'll be moving on to finishing off the Pureology Smoothing Conditioner. 

Looks like I may have to look into getting more AVG and AVJ. I like them both for effortless detangling. When I'm done with all my Aussie Moist, I'll be leaning heavily on aloe vera juice and gel for detangling. They work a thousand times better for me at detangling my hair and offering up some moisture at the same time.

@chebaby, so good to see you sweetie.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> I got your stuff ready to go.
> 
> I will try to send later on and see if you can get it Monday's Ugly-Stick makes an appearance or before time runs out.


lmao thanks T i appreciate it


----------



## chebaby

Aggie said:


> All my Curlmart products are finally here and so are my Kerastase Therapiste mask and Kerastase Densite mask. I'm so excited. I'm almost done using the DPR 11 I have. I believe I can cowash with it at least one more time and then I'll be moving on to finishing off the Pureology Smoothing Conditioner.
> 
> Looks like I may have to look into getting more AVG and AVJ. I like them both for effortless detangling. When I'm done with all my Aussie Moist, I'll be leaning heavily on aloe vera juice and gel for detangling. They work a thousand times better for me at detangling my hair and offering up some moisture at the same time.
> 
> @chebaby, so good to see you sweetie.


 same to you.
ive really missed being on here.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@chebaby

What else have you been using on your Hair?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@chebaby
I've been killin' some Hairveda Cocasta Oil lately (and HV's Jardin Oil). 

BJ'Nem is suppose to have an Ol' Skool Sale sometime this summa' and bring back some discontinued items.

I will pick up some Avosoya Oil then.  I have a bottle, but want a back up.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My Jakeala came today.

@curlyhersheygirl

What's up?


----------



## Shay72

So @IDareT'sHair you like the TGIN products? I've seen them in my Target.


----------



## Shay72

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> I felt sorta' that way about finishing off Enso and Fleurtzy, but more so about Jasmine.
> 
> I had a relationship with her because of all my hauling/changing/ swapping etc.....I drove her crazy.
> 
> She was always kind and pleasant and never thought I was Cray.  *Her CS was Stellar.*
> 
> Lawd knows I took her through it.


Yep


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72 said:


> *So you like the TGIN products? I've seen them in my Target.*



@Shay72
They get really good reviews!

I've been getting The Honey Miracle Mask and the Green Tea Leave-In.  I also purchased a jar of the Hair Butter. (Haven't tried them yet). 

I really do like the fact that they are 12oz though.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72 said:


> Yep



@Shay72
Gurl...I was truly having a 'moment' using the last bit of my Hello Sugar and throwing that Jar away.


----------



## Shay72

rileypak said:


> Yeah.
> LRC for another liter of Shake and Go. MHC if there's a sale so I can grab a 16oz. of Type 4 and another Sophia's Hair Grease. SSI really depends on percentage (I'll probably just get SSI from Hattache though the more I think about it). Komaza because I suddenly want some Pona Scalp Treatment and a jar of Jojoba Hemp (I don't know why they just popped up). Soultanicals I'll be grabbing an Afrotastic Curl Elastic, Monoi DC and Molasses Deep-Constructor.
> 
> Hattache and APB will get the bulk of my money. Hattache mostly cause I'll be buying errthang in that piece. *Hattache cart already bulging at the sides *


Funny thing is I never make my cart ahead of time. I get  in & out quick. No hesitation. That's why I redo my list a million times.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72 said:


> Funny thing is I never make my cart ahead of time. I get  in & out quick. No hesitation. *That's why I redo my list a million times.*



@Shay72
I do my list a million times too.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Shay72
How's the daily cowashing coming along?


----------



## Shay72

@IDareT'sHair 
ITA about Jasmine's scents. Her Hello Sugar scent made me buy the real thing. She had another scent that made me do the same thing but I liked her version better. Can't remember what that was though.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Shay72
I guess you read Curly's review on 'True'?


----------



## Shay72

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Shay72
> How's the daily cowashing coming along?


Great! Should've never stopped. I just get so lazy . I'm back to the daily hot oils & oil rinses too which my hair loves.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72 said:


> *ITA about Jasmine's scents. Her Hello Sugar scent made me buy the real thing. She had another scent that made me do the same thing but I liked her version better. Can't remember what that was though*.



@Shay72
All of her scents were A-maz-ing!  

I loved the Black Currant & Vanilla one too.  Her Tahitian Vanilla, Monkey Snacks, Pearberry were all so delicious.


----------



## Shay72

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Shay72
> I guess you read Curly's review on 'True'?


I didn't. I need to catch up on a few threads. I did see it mentioned in here...so glad I dodged that one. But I knew as soon as you were talking bout taking them back that I wasn't going down that road. No ma'am.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72 said:


> Great! Should've never stopped. I just get so lazy . *I'm back to the daily hot oils & oil rinses too which my hair loves.*



@Shay72
What Oils are you using for this? 

I've been killing some Oil Rinsing lately.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72 said:


> *But I knew as soon as you were talking bout taking them back that I wasn't going down that road. No ma'am.*



@Shay72
Horrrrible!


----------



## Shay72

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Shay72
> What Oils are you using for this?
> 
> I've been killing some Oil Rinsing lately.


I've  been alternating sunflower & hemp seed oils


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72 said:


> I've  been alternating sunflower &* hemp seed oils*


@Shay72
thebomb.com.net.gov.biz.edu


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Shay72
Now that you are all out of 'cheapies' what are you going to be cowashing with?

I still wanna buy/try Aussie Moist.  I do have a couple Organix in my Stash to try.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My Beautifully Bamboo Supplements came today. (a back up to the back up to the back up)


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Shay72
I have: Sunflower, Grape Seed, Rice Bran sitting in a Piping Rock Cart. 

I get all my oils now from Piping Rock.  Excellent CS.  Fast Shipping.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

@IDareT'sHair 
I need to check out piping rock.Seems like a great place for oils.
I use to shop at mountain Rose herbs but their shipping was ridiculous.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl
Yep.  Excellent prices & fast shipping.

Did your Jakeala come?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Shay72 @curlyhersheygirl

Those Oil Rinses have been on-point for removing sheds/tangles etc...while putting some Ceramides back in.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> Yep.  Excellent prices & fast shipping.
> 
> Did your Jakeala come?


@IDareT'sHair 
It did


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Shay72 @curlyhersheygirl
> 
> Those Oil Rinses have been on-point for removing sheds/tangles etc...while putting some Ceramides back in.


@IDareT'sHair 
Oil rinsing is great stuff


----------



## Shay72

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Shay72
> Now that you are all out of 'cheapies' what are you going to be cowashing with?
> 
> I still wanna buy/try Aussie Moist.  I do have a couple Organix in my Stash to try.


I have some Honey Handmade Knot Going Bananas. By the time I get to that I will have orders on the way. My three HG all purpose conditioners are: HH Knot Going Bananas, SD Wheat Germ Conditioner, and DB's Pumpkin Seed Conditioner. So I may need to hit up SD since I already have plans to order the other two. I say they're all purpose bc I can cowash, dc, detangle and use them as leave ins.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *It did*



@curlyhersheygirl
Cool.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72 said:


> *I have some Honey Handmade Knot Going Bananas. By the time I get to that I will have orders on the way. My three HG all purpose conditioners are: HH Knot Going Bananas, SD Wheat Germ Conditioner, and DB's Pumpkin Seed Conditioner.*



@Shay72
They all are all purpose.

I want to revisit SD's Wheat Germ again since I'm Natural.  She had a  Sale a few weeks back, but I just got Destination Hydration.

You should try that one for Cowashing.  It's excellent.  And it's 16 ounces.


----------



## Shay72

Oh yeah I have some cassia and hibiscus too. I haven't used them yet bc I want to use them with quality conditioners.

My HG dc's are all the ones I said I was getting from J. Moniques.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl
Did you see Siamese Twists has 12% off?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Shay72
I wish SD's Wheat Germ was 16oz's.


----------



## Shay72

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Shay72
> They all are all purpose.
> 
> I want to revisit SD's Wheat Germ again since I'm Natural.  She had a  Sale a few weeks back, but I just got Destination Hydration.
> 
> You should try that one for Cowashing.  It's excellent.  And it's 16 ounces.


I'll take a look.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72 said:


> *I'll take a look.*



@Shay72
It's amazing.  It makes the perfect Cowash.  You'll love it.


----------



## Shay72

I just looked and it reminded me that there are a few other products of hers that I liked too. Almond buttercream and Mocha Silk Hair Milk. There were still some others but I feel I'm set on DCs. I need to work on my lotions and creams. Trying to decide if I will continue to use butters and greases. I can not talk myself into greasing my scalp anymore. Working on it since I do have some almond glaze from HV. 

@IDareT'sHair 
I'm interested in TGIN's green tea leave in. I need to research it more.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> Did you see Siamese Twists has 12% off?


@IDareT'sHair 
_(*sucks teef_ )Yea I did  
When she posted that mess on FB awhile back  I didn't even bother to post that here.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> What else have you been using on your Hair?


not much. i use whatever conditioner i have on hand. at one point it was some bogus suave conditioner for silky straight hair or something like that  i was out of everything so i was using my dads shampoo and conditioner lmao.
right now i pulled out the coconut co wash by ASIAN. im still using almond oil, knot sauce and some times ill add a lighter leave in under the oil. those times i pulled out the marajuka lotion by beja flor. and the pumpkin lotion by some company i forgot. i got it from hattache. 

one day i used oyin dew but i only get 2 day hair with that.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> I've been killin' some Hairveda Cocasta Oil lately (and HV's Jardin Oil).
> 
> BJ'Nem is suppose to have an Ol' Skool Sale sometime this summa' and bring back some discontinued items.
> 
> I will pick up some Avosoya Oil then.  I have a bottle, but want a back up.


i was just thinking about hairveda. you know i love me some cocoasta. i have a good amount of that 

i need to buy a jar of vatika frosting.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72 said:


> *I'm interested in TGIN's green tea leave in. I need to research it more*.


@Shay72
The Green Tea and the Honey Miracle Mask are supposedly the best in the line.  The Honey Mask being #1. 

I will let you know when I use the Butter.  I am also interested in R/O and the Oil.



curlyhersheygirl said:


> *(*sucks teef )Yea I did
> When she posted that mess on FB awhile back  I didn't even bother to post that here.*


@curlyhersheygirl
I'm not sure what's going on with her?   Maybe she don't care if she gets any sales?



chebaby said:


> * i was out of everything so i was using my dads shampoo and conditioner lmao.*


@chebaby
  


chebaby said:


> *i need to buy a jar of vatika frosting*.


@chebaby
You know it's $15 bucks now?


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Shay72
> The Green Tea and the Honey Miracle Mask are supposedly the best in the line.  The Honey Mask being #1.
> 
> I will let you know when I use the Butter.  I am also interested in R/O and the Oil.
> 
> 
> @curlyhersheygirl
> I'm not sure what's going on with her?   Maybe she don't care if she gets any sales?
> 
> 
> @chebaby
> 
> 
> @chebaby
> *You know it's $15 bucks now?*


you lie!!!! lol do we get extra ounces?
15 bucks for what 
ill still buy it though


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> you lie!!!! lol do we get extra ounces?
> 15 bucks for what
> *ill still buy it though*



@chebaby
Yep.  VF is now $15.00.  I remember when it use to be $10.

So will I.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@chebaby
I'm using APB's Hair Lotion in Fruit Loops. 

It smells just like a scent KBB had.

I can't remember the name?  I wish I could think of it tho'.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> I'm using APB's Hair Lotion in Fruit Loops.
> 
> It smells just like a scent KBB had.
> 
> I can't remember the name?  I wish I could think of it tho'.


what does APB stand for? treat me like im new


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@chebaby
Annabelle's Perfect Blends (on ETSY)


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@chebaby

You know I'm still laffin' at you using Daddyche's Shampoo & Conditioner.

If Liters weren't so durn expensive to mail, I'd send you a Liter of Elucence Moisture.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> Annabelle's Perfect Blends (on ETSY)


i havent been on etsy in a while. im gonna look them up


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> You know I'm still laffin' at you using Daddyche's Shampoo & Conditioner.
> 
> If Liters weren't so durn expensive to mail, I'd send you a Liter of Elucence Moisture.


lmao some of the suave conditioners feels pretty ok. gotta use a ton just to detangle though. and not very moisturizing. ok so they are not pretty ok


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> i havent been on etsy in a while. im gonna look them up



@chebaby

Closed until May 5th.

She's a member here.  There is a Thread in the Vendors/Sellers Forum.


----------



## Beamodel

Hey girls... I've been lurking lately

I'm going to have to re-wash my hair today. Last night I used Alba botanical cocoa butter DC. It was okay. Not bad but not wow factor either. But to its defense, I've been feeling this way about a good bit of DC's. 

Anyway, I followed up with Qhemet CTDG on one side and SM curl enhancing smoothie on the other side. Today my hair is a big bushy mess and feels like yuck a duck. I'm so over my hair is draining.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Beamodel

Hey Ms. Lady!.....


----------



## BrownBetty

Beamodel said:


> Hey girls... I've been lurking lately
> 
> I'm going to have to re-wash my hair today. Last night I used Alba botanical cocoa butter DC. It was okay. Not bad but not wow factor either. But to its defense, I've been feeling this way about a good bit of DC's.
> 
> Anyway, I followed up with Qhemet CTDG on one side and SM curl enhancing smoothie on the other side. Today my hair is a big bushy mess and feels like yuck a duck. I'm so over my hair is draining.



You may need to clarify.


----------



## Beamodel

BrownBetty said:


> You may need to clarify.



@BrownBetty 

I had clarified prior to it. My hair just feels like yuck a duck :-(


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Beamodel
> 
> Hey Ms. Lady!.....



Hey dumpling @IDareT'sHair


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Beamodel
Are you still putting Box-Braids in so you can give yourself a little break?


----------



## Beamodel

@IDareT'sHair 

Yes I will. I have contractors at my house this weekend so I will have to wait until maybe next weekend :-(


----------



## Beamodel

Currently dcing with Bobeam coconut cream mixed with Jakeala sweet honey thang. 

I was gonna steam (haven't done that in forever) but the nozel that's connected to my water resivor is missing.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel said:


> *Currently dcing with Bobeam coconut cream mixed with Jakeala sweet honey thang. *



@Beamodel
This sounds delicious.  I will have to do this one.


----------



## Beamodel

@IDareT'sHair 

It was nice. 

I just finished pressing my hair. I used V05 as a leave in. Lawd I have t done that in ages. But my hair feels great at the moment. I sealed it with hemp seed oil too. It's very soft and moisturized.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel said:


> just finished pressing my hair. I used V05 as a leave in. Lawd I have t done that in ages. But my hair feels great at the moment. *I sealed it with hemp seed oil too. It's very soft and moisturized*.


@Beamodel

I've been killin' this lately.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Beamodel
I've also been using quite a bit of Pure Pumpkin Seed Oil too.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Beamodel
Did you use the Apalus to press your hair out?


----------



## Beamodel

@IDareT'sHair
No I actually blew it out then flat ironed this time. I'm pretty tired of using heat to my hair though.

I'm set on relaxing again. I've just been really lazy and not sure when I will do it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel said:


> *No I actually blew it out then flat ironed this time. I'm pretty tired of using heat to my hair though.  I'm set on relaxing again. I've just been really lazy and not sure when I will do it*.



@Beamodel
I know it looks Purrty.

Hopefully, when you start relaxing again, you'll be able to address things before they become issues/problems for your Hair.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My Silk Dreams should arrive today.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

My APB and  Texture me Natural are due in today but no one will be home.  I'll do a re-delivery if necessary.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@shawnyblazes
Wonder if I'll get my TMN?  Lemme go look!  (I forgot all about that) and I need a package.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@shawnyblazes
It's here in my City, but not at my P.O.  So probably tomorrow.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl
Curly, if you use to use KBB, I need you to buy APB's Fruit Loops so you can remind me what KBB Scent this use to be?


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

@IDareT'sHair 
It's been awhile since I used anything KBB so you'll have to ask someone else lol

Does APB fruit loops smell like the cereal?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *It's been awhile since I used anything KBB so you'll have to ask someone else lol  Does APB fruit loops smell like the cereal?*


@curlyhersheygirl
It smells identical to a KBB Scent from back in the day?  Now, her scents are very limited.
It 'vaguely' smells like the cereal. 

It smells really good because it reminds me of that KBB scent.  I will be reupping on this.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl
What are you waiting on?

Me:
Silk Dreams
Texture Me Naturals
Target
Jakeala
NurCreations


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

@IDareT'sHair 
Jakeala
NurCreations


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl 
I should get a few things today.


----------



## BrownBetty

I have nothing coming. Im sad.

I'm looking into wigs. Do folks wear them in the summer? I'm tired of fighting with my hair everyday.


----------



## BrownBetty

Anyone order from finger comber? What was your experience? I want the finger comber unit, wig:https://fingercomber.com/product/finger-comber-unit/


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

BrownBetty said:


> Anyone order from finger comber? What was your experience? I want the finger comber unit, wig:https://fingercomber.com/product/finger-comber-unit/



I ordered last  year. Took so long  I forgot I had ordered.  It was about 3 weeks for a turnaround.  I loved the wing I ordered though so I will order again in the future


----------



## BrownBetty

shawnyblazes said:


> I ordered last  year. Took so long  I forgot I had ordered.  It was about 3 weeks for a turnaround.  I loved the wing I ordered though so I will order again in the future



3 weeks? They make the units per order? Let me order today for may.


----------



## BrownBetty

Finished:
Ssi blueberry cowash (repurchase will be great for travel)
Ssi rich moisturizing conditioner (no repurchase, wasn't wowed)
APB pumpkin seed oil mask (no repurchase)
Kenra moisturizing conditioner liter (1 back up)


----------



## Shay72

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Shay72 @curlyhersheygirl
> 
> Those Oil Rinses have been on-point for removing sheds/tangles etc...while putting some Ceramides back in.


I'm having the same experience.



chebaby said:


> lmao some of the suave conditioners feels pretty ok. gotta use a ton just to detangle though. and not very moisturizing. ok so they are not pretty ok


Yeah I might be tossing the Suave. My hair is soft but frizzy.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My Texture Me Natural came today @shawnyblazes @rileypak 

Silk Dreams also came!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Pulled out my Mission:Condition HempAde


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Picked up a couple Hair Lotions from APB.  Got another Fruit Loops and Fairy Dust which is another one of my Favorite scents.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Guess what was here? My APB order but no TMN.  I have a slip for it.  My post office is weird. @IDareT'sHair 

I tried out the Ginger Balm from APB on my scalp and whewwww, it's tingling.


----------



## Aggie

I finally finished up my jar of Elast QP DPR 11 conditioner this morning. I used it up as a cowash. Next I will be using up my Pureology Smoothing conditioner.


----------



## Aggie

All of my curlmart and beauty of New York products arrived today. Curlmart sent me a few samples as well and so far I've used the Ouidad Moisture Lock Leave-In Conditioner and I like it a lot. I used it around 2 o'clock this afternoon and tonight my hair was still moist. I was pleasantly surprised I have to admit.


----------



## Aggie

BrownBetty said:


> Anyone order from finger comber? What was your experience? I want the finger comber unit, wig:https://fingercomber.com/product/finger-comber-unit/


Thanks for sharing this link @BrownBetty. I never even knew about this site. I love those units and they look so much like my own hair. I just book marked it to really look through later.

 The fingercomber unit is really cute but I also like that Kinky HD unit as well - it's big and full just the way I like my wigs. People always stop me and tell me I look like the younger version of Diana Ross whenever I wear them and that I rock them really well. And I concur.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

shawnyblazes said:


> *I tried out the Ginger Balm from APB on my scalp and whewwww, it's tingling.*



@shawnyblazes

I looked at it last night, but went for more Lotions instead. 

My TMN came.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Finished Up:

x1 KBB Sweet Ambrosia (x1 or x2 back ups)


----------



## rileypak

Morning ladies!

My hair feels so soft. I'm so glad the MO DC still performs well. Maybe the changes weren't as drastic as I thought for it. I know the LI spray added glycerin and took something away I think so my fingers are really crossed on that one. @shawnyblazes I still owe you a picture of the DC label too 

My TMN arrived. Need to find time to pick it up. At the moment, I'm surprisingly content package wise.


----------



## rileypak

shawnyblazes said:


> I tried out the Ginger Balm from APB on my scalp and whewwww, it's tingling.



I debated grabbing that last sale. I don't really put stuff on my scalp in the warmer seasons  but I do love tingly sensations.....


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> *A**t the moment, I'm surprisingly content package wise*.



@rileypak
I think I still have:
Target
NurCreations*that may be it*? 

I'm almost sure this weekend, someone will have a Sale.  Folks will probably want to beat the M-Day rush and grab their few coins up front.

Hmph.  I know I would......


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> I'm almost sure this weekend, someone will have a Sale.  Folks will probably want to beat the M-Day rush and grab their few coins up front.
> 
> Hmph.  I know I would......



I know I'm waiting for NurCreations, Ebonicurls, Hennasooq, my deodorants I ordered, and something else I think. 

And if someone does, I'll probably be in that thang ready to spend


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

I went and picked up my TMN

Im salty as heck I didnt realize she went down to 12ozs from 16ozs.


----------



## Golden75

Those fingercomber units are calling me.  Gotta do some research.

Waiting on Jakaela. I know I got a ship notice, but when I last checked, no movement.

I used MHC So Deep DC.  Used more than 1/2 the jar.  It goes on nice, but it feels watery when rubbing in so I didn't feel it. Hence me globbing on more.  Sat for about an hour no heat.  Now the weird part...upon rinsing my hair had the squeak noise like I just clarified!  But my hair was soft and felt strong.  Very strange.  Now I dunno if I got heat damage (really don't think so) but I partially airdried in twists.  Hair was about 70-80% dry.  Usually if I have any dampness after releasing twists, it just shinks up.  But nope.  My curls seemed more elongated. Heck looked like a whole new texture.  Looked cute too.  So I think I'll finish up this jar (hope I have enough) and attempt a twist out this weekend to see if this was a fluke, heat damage or if this DC is kinda magic like.

Now, off to see what this NurCreations is about.


----------



## rileypak

shawnyblazes said:


> I went and picked up my TMN
> 
> Im salty as heck I didnt realize she went down to 12ozs from 16ozs.



Did you order the 16oz.? I do remember there was a 12 & 16 ounce option on that one.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

shawnyblazes said:


> *I went and picked up my TMN
> 
> Im salty as heck I didnt realize she went down to 12ozs from 16ozs.*



@shawnyblazes
I thought I got x2 16oz B1G1.  I'm getting ready to look at my receipt right now.

My Receipt says 16oz.



rileypak said:


> *Did you order the 16oz.? I do remember there was a 12 & 16 ounce option on that one*.



@rileypak
I looked and the bottles appear to be 16oz when I compare them with my 16oz bottles - just shorter & wider.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

I guess when I ordered 16 Oz was sold out.  There were only two drop downs.  I didn't even glance at the 12 ozs. I just ordered.  

Sigh.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My TGIN Hair Mask came today. (back up to the back up).  I actually forgot I had ordered it.


----------



## BrownBetty

I ordered the finger comber wig, *crossing fingers*

I am getting my list together for Mday sales:

APB
Jakela
Hairveda
SSI


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> *And if someone does, I'll probably be in that thang ready to spend *



@rileypak
Pffft.  I already knew that.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

BrownBetty said:


> *I am getting my list together for Mday sales:
> APB
> Jakela
> Hairveda
> SSI*


@BrownBetty
Nice List!  Do you know what all you're getting?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@rileypak
You can use LRC as a Detangler right?


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak
> You can use LRC as a Detangler right?



Sure can!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> *Sure can!*


@rileypak
Thank you.  I'm pulling it out tomorrow.


----------



## meka72

Which one did you get?? You put that unit back on my radar. For some reason, I thought that the fingercomber was a half wig. I was glad to read that it is a full wig. 

Since I'm usually lurking in this thread (lol), I guess I should just post what I'm looking at for Mother's Day. I think I'm going to focus on APB, Jakeala, CurlMart and Claudie's. And Hairveda too. Imma get me some of that Hydrasilica mist darn it!

But I return from a 6 day cruise the day before. So my coins may not cooperate



BrownBetty said:


> I ordered the finger comber wig, *crossing fingers*
> 
> I am getting my list together for Mday sales:
> 
> APB
> Jakela
> Hairveda
> SSI


----------



## BrownBetty

@meka72 - I got the finger comber


----------



## BrownBetty

IDareT'sHair said:


> @BrownBetty
> Nice List!  Do you know what all you're getting?



Apb - body stuff, cowash
Jakeala - sweet thang
Hairveda -not sure (suggestion welcomed)
SSI - blueberry cowash


----------



## meka72

I just realized that was what you bought and I don't pay attention. Lol. I was also thrown off because there are more units now than the last time I looked on the website.  

Would you please give some feedback after you've worn it for bit?



BrownBetty said:


> @meka72 - I got the finger comber


----------



## BrownBetty

meka72 said:


> I just realized that was what you bought and I don't pay attention. Lol. I was also thrown off because there are more units now than the last time I looked on the website.
> 
> Would you please give some feedback after you've worn it for bit?



Yes on feedback. My hair looks to be about the same length as the wig. I want to wear it on the summer and those days my hair acts janky.


----------



## meka72

Thanks! 

I'm wearing a kinky straight wig that I don't like (too long and too thick) and think I'm going to wear crochet braids or more natural textured wigs over the summer. 



BrownBetty said:


> Yes on feedback. My hair looks to be about the same length as the wig. I want to wear it on the summer and those days my hair acts janky.


----------



## Aggie

BrownBetty said:


> I ordered the finger comber wig, *crossing fingers*
> 
> I am getting my list together for Mday sales:
> 
> APB
> Jakela
> Hairveda
> SSI


Oh please please please come back and let us know how it looks and feels and then post a pic if you can. Pretty please @BrownBetty, tag me  when you do. I'll be waiting


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

I love my fingercomber wig.  I have the soft kinks one.  I'll buy more in the winter.


----------



## BrownBetty

meka72 said:


> Thanks!
> 
> I'm wearing a kinky straight wig that I don't like (too long and too thick) and think I'm going to wear crochet braids or more natural textured wigs over the summer.



I can't find anyone in my area to do crochet braids. It makes angry.


----------



## Ltown

Hello everyone! @IDareT'sHair you still natural? nothing new with me as usual. DD graduates next month can you believe it!


----------



## meka72

Me too. My daughter is going to do them when we go on a cruise in a few days. After that, I'll have to go visit her a few hundred miles away in order to get them done.

Have you tried to do them yourself? My hair styling skills are non existent so I have to take extreme measures. 



BrownBetty said:


> I can't find anyone in my area to do crochet braids. It makes angry.


----------



## BrownBetty

meka72 said:


> Me too. My daughter is going to do them when we go on a cruise in a few days. After that, I'll have to go visit her a few hundred miles away in order to get them done.
> 
> Have you tried to do them yourself? My hair styling skills are non existent so I have to take extreme measures.



No. I don't like to lie to myself... that I cannot do. Good luck!


----------



## Aggie

shawnyblazes said:


> I love my fingercomber wig.  I have the soft kinks one.  I'll buy more in the winter.


Hmm, looks like these will be my wigs of choice in the future as well. They are so cute.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ltown said:


> Hello everyone! *you still natural? nothing new with me as usual. DD graduates next month can you believe it!*


@Ltown 
Yep.  Almost 19 months Post.

Awwww LT!  I can't beweave it. 

I remember when she 1st went away as a Freshman. 

That is so wonderful.

Congrats to you both!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Finished up:
x1 Koils By Nature Shealoe Creamy Hydrating Conditioner (no back ups)

Pulled out the Cocoaloe one to finish the job.


----------



## Ltown

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Ltown
> Yep.  Almost 19 months Post.
> 
> Awwww LT!  I can't beweave it.
> 
> I remember when she 1st went away as a Freshman.
> 
> That is so wonderful.
> 
> Congrats to you both!


@IDareT'sHair , that awesome, it's a challenge everyday!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@rileypak @curlyhersheygirl
Thank you both for your reviews on the LRC Shake & Go. 

I'm glad I bought this.

I think I used too much.  I was just spritzing away.  Ya'll shoulda' warned me.

I will definitely re-up.


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak @curlyhersheygirl
> Thank you both for your reviews on the LRC Shake & Go.
> 
> I'm glad I bought this.
> 
> I think I used too much.  I was just spritzing away.  Ya;ll shoulda' warned me.
> 
> I will definitely re-up.




That's why I buy a liter every time there's a sale. I'm heavy with it even though you don't have to be


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> *That's why I buy a liter every time there's a sale. I'm heavy with it even though you don't have to be*



@rileypak

I can see why.  It's a very interesting product.

I wonder how the L-I is?  I wouldn't mind trying that one too.


----------



## BrownBetty

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak @curlyhersheygirl
> Thank you both for your reviews on the LRC Shake & Go.
> 
> I'm glad I bought this.
> 
> I think I used too much.  I was just spritzing away.  Ya'll shoulda' warned me.
> 
> I will definitely re-up.



I want to try this next sale. Adds to list.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

BrownBetty said:


> *I want to try this next sale. Adds to list.*



@BrownBetty
IKR?  A Sale.  That stuff is pricey.

ETA:  The DC'er sounds nice but it's $44.


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak
> 
> I can see why.  It's a very interesting product.
> 
> I wonder how the L-I is?  I wouldn't mind trying that one too.



Texture and color is reminiscent of SSI Coco Creme LI and SSI Cranberry Hair Creme. Very softening, decent moisture, long lasting scent (amber/powdery). 
I like it but my LRC budget is for Shake and Go now. Unless there's a really good sale, Shake and Go is my must buy. A shame too because it really is a nice LI. Great for folks who like a lighter leave in.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> *Texture and color is reminiscent of SSI Coco Creme LI and SSI Cranberry Hair Creme. Very softening, decent moisture, long lasting scent (amber/powdery). *
> *I like it but my LRC budget is for Shake and Go now. Unless there's a really good sale, Shake and Go is my must buy. A shame too because it really is a nice LI. Great for folks who like a lighter leave in.*


@rileypak

Once Again for the Review.

I have enough of these types of lotions/Leave-Ins.  I was thinking about it for the Detangling Factor.

But I'll stick with S&G, because it is unusual.


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak
> 
> Once Again for the Review.
> 
> I have enough of these types of lotions/Leave-Ins.  I was thinking about it for the Detangling Factor.
> 
> But I'll stick with S&G, because it is unusual.



It's no S&G but it is pretty good for detangling. I forgot to mention that


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@rileypak
I put my HempAde up and pulled out Oyin's Sugar Berries instead.  Imma try to hold on to my HempAde a little longer.

Glad I have a couple back ups to the Caramel Treatment


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> It's no S&G *but it is pretty good for detangling. I forgot to mention that*



@rileypak
Now I'm undecided.


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak
> Now I'm undecided.



Sorry...? 

I say stick with S&G. To me, it's the better bang for your buck with you already having similar lotions/leave ins like it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> *Sorry...? *
> *I say stick with S&G. To me, it's the better bang for your buck with you already having similar lotions/leave ins like it.*



@rileypak 
Still Curious.......


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Waiting on:
NurCreations
Jakeala
APB


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak @curlyhersheygirl
> Thank you both for your reviews on the LRC Shake & Go.
> 
> I'm glad I bought this.
> 
> I think I used too much.  I was just spritzing away.  Ya'll shoulda' warned me.
> 
> I will definitely re-up.


@IDareT'sHair 
I'm glad you like it. Once I saw that review from @rileypak I knew u had to get it and wasn't disappointed. I'm glad I got the liter so now I can wait on a really great sale to re-up.


----------



## rileypak

My Jakeala, Henna Sooq, and Ebonicurls all shipped. 
I need to pick up my TMN, BBC, and something else I can't remember right now.


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak
> Still Curious.......



Let me check the stash...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Pours out some Moist 24/7 for Prince.

RIP


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> Pours out some Moist 24/7 for Prince.
> 
> RIP


@IDareT'sHair 
Yeah sis so sad 
I've been playing his records since I heard.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *Yeah sis so sad
> I've been playing his records since I heard*.



@curlyhersheygirl
I was in meetings all day and had no clue, until about an hour ago.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

@IDareT'sHair 
I was at DS track meet and saw it on my phone and screamed out. Folks thought something was wrong with me


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

@IDareT'sHair 
I'm so glad I kept all my childhood vinyl LP's. My kids grew up hearing all these icons from my youth.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *My kids grew up hearing all these icons from my youth.*



@curlyhersheygirl


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl
Are you waiting on anything?


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

@IDareT'sHair 
Jakeala
NurCreations


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl

What are you DC'ing with lately?  I've been using DB DC'ing Mask.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

IDareT'sHair said:


> *I've been using DB DC'ing Mask.*


@curlyhersheygirl
FYI


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

@IDareT'sHair 
Wednesday I DC'd with sweet thing straight .
Saturday I'm using Claudie's 2in 1

What are you using?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *Wednesday I DC'd with sweet thing straight .
> Saturday I'm using Claudie's 2in 1
> 
> What are you using?*



@curlyhersheygirl
I used Coco Conscious Collective mixed with Jakeala's Sweet Honey Hair Thang. (Berry Bellini) Wednesday

Will use DB Conditioning Hair Mask on Saturday.


----------



## chebaby

hey everybody
T i got the package  thank you. i couldnt get on to save my life to say i got it, been a loooooonnnnnnggggggg week. everything looks good. i cant wait to try the shea amla stuff. the ingredients are amazing.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Anyone get any movement on Nurcreations?


----------



## meka72

Nope. I actually forgot that I ordered anything. 



shawnyblazes said:


> Anyone get any movement on Nurcreations?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

shawnyblazes said:


> *Anyone get any movement on Nurcreations?*



@shawnyblazes


----------



## rileypak

Picked up my TMN, BBC, HennaSooq, Jakeala, and Piperwai (natural deodorant).

Think I'm just waiting for Ebonicurls and NurCreations now...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> *Picked up my TMN, BBC, HennaSooq, Jakeala, and Piperwai (natural deodorant).*
> Think I'm just waiting for Ebonicurls and NurCreations now...


@rileypak

Nice!  I'm having a bit of package withdraw.  My APB did ship though.

Still waiting on NurCreations and Jakeala (it also shipped)


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@rileypak  I'm in the mood to buy somthin'.  I looked @shawnyblazes Cream & Coco Haul.  Very Nice!


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak  I'm in the mood to buy somthin'.  I looked @shawnyblazes Cream & Coco Haul.  Very Nice!



I went back for a second order.  Most of it is for the baby. @IDareT'sHair 


Ginger Peach Cider Botanically Infused Kombucha Cider Tea  
 Naked Baby Soap  
 Dreamy Baby Soap  
 Oatmeal & Cream Soap


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@shawnyblazes
Awww.  Nice.
Is there a Sale?  I didn't see anything posted?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I really want a little something. 

I really need to reup on my Henna/Indigo (but that's no fun)


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

IDareT'sHair said:


> @shawnyblazes
> Awww.  Nice.
> Is there a Sale?  I didn't see anything posted?



I'm not sure what is going on. I know its a birthday event on the 22nd but the website had issues so she did it today. Then there was confusion. I ordered without a code for the first order. Then after there was a code posted and now I don't know if its going to be honored because I ordered before the code. 

I use her butt balm and hair cream on the baby and like it so I wanted to get more. I sent an email so maybe it will be honored.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

shawnyblazes said:


> *I'm not sure what is going on. I know its a birthday event on the 22nd but the website had issues so she did it today. Then there was confusion. I ordered without a code for the first order. Then after there was a code posted and now I don't know if its going to be honored because I ordered before the code. *e it will be honored.



@shawnyblazes
Thanks Sis.  Lemme go back in there and look around a bit.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Made a little Claudie purchase.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

shawnyblazes said:


> Anyone get any movement on Nurcreations?


@shawnyblazes 
Nothing yet.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl
Hey Ms. Curl-Gurl!


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

@IDareT'sHair 
Hey sis.

I want to get something but I'm trying to hold out for MDay sales.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl
Used LRC Shake & Go again today. 

Imma hafta' put that up and pull something else out to use.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *I want to get something but I'm trying to hold out for MDay sales.*



@curlyhersheygirl
It's so hard.  Them products be callin' yo' name.

I was gone get that stuff from Claudie anyway, so I just went ahead.

Hmph. I need to be past done until M-Day!  Better yet --- make that BF!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl

I don't think I left my Indigo on long enough. 

I might do it again next Wash Day for a Couple hours.

Used up x1 Suave Tropical Coconut (no back ups)


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

@IDareT'sHair 
I'm so trying to be good, but it's so hard.

I always mix the indigo with the henna. I think if you do it again next wash day that should be fine.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> I'm so trying to be good, but it's so hard.  *I always mix the indigo with the henna. I think if you do it again next wash day that should be fine*.



@curlyhersheygirl

Normally, I do too.  But this time I did the 2 Step for deeper color and coverage but needed a little more Indigo.

So, I'll do it again on Wednesday and see what I end up with.

I Understand.  It's Hard for a Playa' out Herrah.

Knowin' I don't need a thang-a-lang.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I think I may pull out my last jar of BN Sweet Potato Hair Crème?  I wanna use something Creamy?

ETA: Decided to use some Siamese Twists instead.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

@IDareT'sHair 
We sure don't


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> I think I may pull out my last jar of BN Sweet Potato Hair Crème?  I wanna use something Creamy?


@IDareT'sHair 
Last jar? You blew through those fast


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

@IDareT'sHair 
I used BN butter cream on top of QB's CTDG Wednesday and it was so nice.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *Last jar? You blew through those fast*



@curlyhersheygirl
I swapped a jars couple too.  If I decide to reup during My Loux Sale, I think I'll get the Red Velvet scented one.

I think Imma use some Siamese Twists instead. Looks like I won't be getting anymore of that anyway.  Especially with those recent Sales......


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> @IDareT'sHair
> I used BN butter cream on top of QB's CTDG Wednesday and it was so nice.



@curlyhersheygirl
That sounds


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> I swapped a jars couple too.  If I decide to reup during My Loux Sale, I think I'll get the Red Velvet scented one.
> 
> I think Imma use some Siamese Twists instead. Looks like I won't be getting anymore of that anyway.  Especially with those recent Sales......


@IDareT'sHair 
If NurCretions bamboo spray is as nice as Siamese twist's, I'll cross her off my vendor list. I can't do the high shipping and lack of sales.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl

Do you know of any one other than Sarenzo that has a Creamy Oil? 

I ask, because right now I'm using M:C's Liquid Satin and it is A-MAZ-ING!

A Creamy Oil has been right on time for me.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@shawnyblazes
What's going on  with Sarenzo for M-Day?  I need some Creamy Oil bad.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

IDareT'sHair said:


> @shawnyblazes
> What's going on  with Sarenzo for M-Day?  I need some Creamy Oil bad.



I haven't heard a peep.   @IDareT'sHair


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> 
> Do you know of any one other than Sarenzo that has a Creamy Oil?
> 
> I ask, because right now I'm using M:C's Liquid Satin and it is A-MAZ-ING!
> 
> A Creamy Oil has been right on time for me.


@IDareT'sHair 
Sorry I don't.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl @shawnyblazes

I asked Jakeala to try to develop a Creamy Oil.....

Why didn't I stock up on M:C's Liquid Satin? I'm kicking myself.


----------



## Beamodel

I was gonna henna my hair today but I will wait. Getting ready to go to Jazz Fest.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Beamodel
I did mine yesterday.  I used Coconut Milk with it for the 1st time.

I was very impressed with Coconut Milk.  I was using Teas.


----------



## Beamodel

@IDareT'sHair 

I just use water. Coconut milk don't agree with my hair at times.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl @shawnyblazes
> 
> I asked Jakeala to try to develop a Creamy Oil.....
> 
> Why didn't I stock up on M:C's Liquid Satin? I'm kicking myself.




Did she reply yet? @IDareT'sHair


----------



## Golden75

I was eyeballing my henna.  Haven't done a Rx in a while.  And coconut milk will be the liquid when I do, cause I don't think I ever tried that.
Finished up: BRB Chai Tea (no backups, would repurchase), SSI Lovely Conditioner(no backups, came in Sprout box), MHC So Deep DC (no backups, would repurchase).
Got my Jakaela.  Only waiting on Schmidt's deodorant, which may be here.
Plan to use the straightening brush.  I used Sabino MB immediately after wash, and it really sealed in the moisture.  I'll add a little bit more before straightening.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

shawnyblazes said:


> *Did she reply yet? *


@shawnyblazes
Yes, she replied right back.  She said she would look in to it. 

She wanted more details than I could give her.  I said it is a Combo of an Oil & a Cream.  = A Creamy Oil.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75 said:


> *I was eyeballing my henna.  Haven't done a Rx in a while.  And coconut milk will be the liquid when I do, cause I don't think I ever tried that. Plan to use the straightening brush. *



@Golden75
I was amazed that Coconut Milk released the Henna extremely well.  It was creamy and easy to rinse out.  Wonder if you can Freeze the Henna Mixture and it will be okay?

I hate to waste an entire can of Coconut Milk on x1 Henna Application.

I'd like to use the remainder of the Can to mix it up & freeze it.  Not sure how it would do?

Nice use up list.  I plan to use my Brush again maybe next weekend?

I got some PM Super Skinny.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Golden75
> I was amazed that Coconut Milk released the Henna extremely well.  It was creamy and easy to rinse out.  Wonder if you can Freeze the Henna Mixture and it will be okay?
> 
> I hate to waste an entire can of Coconut Milk on x1 Henna Application.
> 
> I'd like to use the remainder of the Can to mix it up & freeze it.  Not sure how it would do?
> 
> Nice use up list.  I plan to use my Brush again maybe next weekend?
> 
> I got some PM Super Skinny.



Yup.  You can freeze it.  @IDareT'sHair


----------



## IDareT'sHair

shawnyblazes said:


> *Yup.  You can freeze it.*


@shawnyblazes

I Lub you. Thanks Girlie.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

IDareT'sHair said:


> @shawnyblazes
> 
> I Lub you. Thanks Girlie.



Henna freezes quite well and you just sit it out and let it defrost. 

You're quite welcome.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

shawnyblazes said:


> *Henna freezes quite well and you just sit it out and let it defrost. You're quite welcome.*



@shawnyblazes
I do keep it frozen with Water or Tea.  I was wondering about Coconut Milk?  (On the can it said: "Do Not Freeze")


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@shawnyblazes

Lemme go in here & mix this up.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

IDareT'sHair said:


> @shawnyblazes
> 
> Lemme go in here & mix this up.



You can freeze it once mixes up.  When it unthaws it has a little water content from under thawing.  @IDareT'sHair


----------



## Shay72

Oh I had forgotten about using coconut milk. I'll add that and apple cider vinegar to my next grocery list. I'm going back to using what I know works.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

shawnyblazes said:


> *You can freeze it once mixes up.  When it unthaws it has a little water content from under thawing.  *



@shawnyblazes


Thank you so much for your response.  I thought about asking in another thread. 

Glad you were on top of it.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

IDareT'sHair said:


> @shawnyblazes
> 
> 
> Thank you so much for your response.  I thought about asking in another thread.
> 
> Glad you were on top of it.


I'm usually on my phone because of the little one. I'll put it down and forget I was on here for like 30 minutes or so lol.   @IDareT'sHair


----------



## IDareT'sHair

shawnyblazes said:


> *I'm usually on my phone because of the little one. I'll put it down and forget I was on here for like 30 minutes or so lol*.



@shawnyblazes

I'm sure a Baby can do that!


----------



## Shay72

Suave is gone. Back to all natural products.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72 said:


> *Suave is gone. Back to all natural products*.



@Shay72

YAY!


----------



## rileypak

Have any of you ladies heard of Tress Guard? Just saw it come across my IG dash and it seems intriguing...

http://www.tressguard.com/products/tress-guard-thermal-protective-shield


----------



## MileHighDiva

rileypak said:


> Have any of you ladies heard of Tress Guard? Just saw it come across my IG dash and it seems intriguing...
> 
> http://www.tressguard.com/products/tress-guard-thermal-protective-shield


Yes, I was going to try it, but it's designed for 1" irons.  My Sedu is 1 1/2".  If you try it please report back.

It looks like it would keep me from getting heat damage.


----------



## rileypak

MileHighDiva said:


> Yes, I was going to try it, but it's designed for 1" irons.  My Sedu is 1 1/2".  If you try it please report back.



I want to grab it at the current price but I'd be horrible to report back on it. I haven't personally used a flat iron at home since 2011


----------



## MileHighDiva

rileypak said:


> I want to grab it at the current price but I'd be horrible to report back on it. I haven't personally used a flat iron at home since 2011


Did it go down from $20.00?


----------



## rileypak

MileHighDiva said:


> Did it go down from $20.00?



No. It's still $21. 
I saw the site claiming it was originally $45 (which I wouldn't pay, especially with my flat ironing tendencies or lack thereof).


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Golden75
> I was amazed that Coconut Milk released the Henna extremely well.  It was creamy and easy to rinse out.  Wonder if you can Freeze the Henna Mixture and it will be okay?
> 
> I hate to waste an entire can of Coconut Milk on x1 Henna Application.
> 
> I'd like to use the remainder of the Can to mix it up & freeze it.  Not sure how it would do?
> 
> Nice use up list.  I plan to use my Brush again maybe next weekend?
> 
> I got some PM Super Skinny.


@IDareT'sHair How long did you let it sit before applying?  I usually let it marinate overnight.  I have froze henna mixtures in the past with no issue.  It actually seemed to get a whipped texture after defrosting.

Used brush on 320.  Tried to bump it down to 300.  300 is ok.  I think I should do 350 though.  But my hair looks good.  Silky, shiny and volume.  Got my best side twist ever!

I am very proud I used stuff up!  I cleaned my "everything" closet.  This contains, well everything, including a small closet with hair products.  Kind of got that organized.  I have a lot of stuff.  I didn't realize how deep my stash was.  I mean I knew it was a nice size, but I kept finding bags and bins with more products.  A mess!  A crazy, lovely mess!

Forgot I ordered Keracare Silken Seal Conditioner and Liquid from Amazon today.  I guess I didn't buy that sample of PM Super Skinny.  Really thought I did, but I didn't see it while going through stuff.  I did find my Komaza spritz.  I was looking for it months ago.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl @shawnyblazes
> 
> I asked Jakeala to try to develop a Creamy Oil.....
> 
> Why didn't I stock up on M:C's Liquid Satin? I'm kicking myself.


@IDareT'sHair 
I hope she's able to develop one. Keep me posted.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75 said:


> I have a lot of stuff.  I didn't realize how deep my stash was.  I mean I knew it was a nice size, but I kept finding bags and bins with more products.  *A mess!  A crazy, lovely mess!*



@Golden75
Isn't it tho'? Crazy, Lovely, Messy, Cool!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> I hope she's able to develop one. *Keep me posted*.



@curlyhersheygirl
I certainly will.  Seems like she should be able to come up with something good.

Did you see MD?  It said she might be closing until 2017. 

I should pick up one or two things.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My Jakeala came today. 

Once Again, escaped the Clutches of the "Dreaded" Package Withdraw.


----------



## Shay72

Thank goodness for this site. I've signed up for that Hattache newsletter 2-3 times.


----------



## BrownBetty

Used up a tgin honey mask

Used CR ginger cream rinse, I like it.  I will alternate between this and tgin poo.


----------



## Shay72

I'm not sure I'm going to participate in the Hattache sale. I know, I know. I'm a bit disappointed. I expected more. I think there will be better Memorial Day sales that I will save my coins for.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72 said:


> *I'm not sure I'm going to participate in the Hattache sale. I know, I know. I'm a bit disappointed. I expected more. *.


@Shay72
I was a little 'stunned' when I saw that 20%. Not sure why I was expecting Thurrrty?

You still have My Loux, Curlmart and Monique's Natural Hair Boutique.


----------



## rileypak

Has Hattache ever had 30%? 
I only remember 20% for some reason...I can't even recall a 25% off sale. But it has been a while since I've purchased from them plus a while since they had a sale


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> *I only remember 20% for some reason...I can't even recall a 25% off sale.*



@rileypak

I don't know why I thought it was always at least 25%?

I just revamped my Cart, since I just bought my BRB Pumpkin Puree from BRB.


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak
> 
> I don't know why I thought it was always at least 25%?
> 
> I just revamped my Cart, since I just bought my BRB Pumpkin Puree from BRB.



I need to search the thread to see if I mentioned everything I'd planned to buy since my cart was wiped out. I still plan to grab some SSI, DB, and Mielle Organics at the moment though. Just can't remember what else I was going to buy. (Maybe it's for the best )


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> I need to search the thread to see if I mentioned everything I'd planned to buy since my cart was wiped out. I still plan to grab some SSI, DB, and Mielle Organics at the moment though.* Just can't remember what else I was going to buy. (Maybe it's for the best )*



@rileypak
Mine was too.

And I thought the exact same thing.

I know I had x2 BRB's Pumpkin Puree, which I just took care of.


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak
> Mine was too.
> 
> And I thought the exact same thing.
> 
> I know I had x2 BRB's Pumpkin Puree, which I just took care of.



I was going to grab some of that but I noticed the ingredients are different from the bottles on Hattache and I don't want to risk getting that new version so I decided to skip it.

How's Smooth Naturals? I added a bottle of their Ultimate Hair Treat to my cart but I'm not committed to it. 

Only definite items right now are by SSI, DB, Mielle Organics, and Hairveda (just remembered I wanted some Avosoya).


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

I'm not buying anything else until my birthday ( JUNE 12, hint hint )

I go into a protective style May 1st so for 6 weeks, Ill only at that time be using spritzs, APB ginger balm and my yerba concentrate spray.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> I was going to grab some of that but I noticed the ingredients are different from the bottles on Hattache and I don't want to risk getting that new version so I decided to skip it.  *How's Smooth Naturals? I added a bottle of their Ultimate Hair Treat to my cart but I'm not committed to it. *(*just remembered I wanted some Avosoya)*.


@rileypak
How different?  I didn't pay any attention to that.  Imma be PIS3ed if it doesn't work the same.  You are making me want to cancel. 

I have the Perfect Hair Milk (x2) but haven't really tried it yet.  It's really nice tho'. (Scent, Consistency).  I used a dab when I 1st got it.  I want some AvoSoya too.



shawnyblazes said:


> *I'm not buying anything else until my birthday ( JUNE 12, hint hint ) I go into a protective style May 1st so for 6 weeks*, Ill only at that time be using spritzs, APB ginger balm and my yerba concentrate spray.



@shawnyblazes
So are you skipping the M-Day Festivities altogether?


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak
> How different?  I didn't pay any attention to that.  Imma be PIS3ed if it doesn't work the same.  You are making me want to cancel.
> 
> I have the Perfect Hair Milk (x2) but haven't really tried it yet.  It's really nice tho'. (Scent, Consistency).  I used a dab when I 1st got it.  I want some AvoSoya too.
> 
> 
> 
> @shawnyblazes
> So are you skipping the M-Day Festivities altogether?



Well, when you put it like that......lolol  ( Im saying no but my fingers are saying, HIT PAYPAL )


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@rileypak
I just convo'ed her to ask her about the Reform.  I may cancel that order if it is too drastic.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

shawnyblazes said:


> *Well, when you put it like that......lolol * ( Im saying no but my fingers are saying, HIT PAYPAL )



@shawnyblazes
In "Honor" of Baby Josiah, you must buy at least one thing for M-Day.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@rileypak
I just looked at it.  It has TOTALLY Changed.


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak
> I just looked at it.  It has TOTALLY Changed.



Yeah some of the yummy oils I would have liked have been replaced/omitted and for me having mango butter and palm oil in it together now is a no go.

If it was the old one with just mango butter and the addition of the sea buckthorn and wheat germ oil, I could manage it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> *Yeah some of the yummy oils I would have liked have been replaced/omitted and for me having mango butter and palm oil in it together now is a no go.  If it was the old one with just mango butter and the addition of the sea buckthorn and wheat germ oil, I could manage it.*



@rileypak
I was looking soooo forward to have it back in my Stash. 

I honestly want to cancel it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Now Imma hafta' stockpile some DevaCurl No Poo since it's being discontinued.


@rileypak
I just requested a cancellation.


----------



## Shay72

Wait what ingredient list changed? BRB pumpkin purée? I was just looking at that.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

@IDareT'sHair 
That's why I didn't order anything from BRB. The formulations of many items are different.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72 said:


> *Wait what ingredient list changed? BRB pumpkin purée? I was just looking at that.*



@Shay72

Drastically.   And it was wonderful.

She refunded my money and said she doesn't know why Hattache hasn't updated their site.  She sent them information (ingredients list) back in January of 2015.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *That's why I didn't order anything from BRB. The formulations of many items are different*.



@curlyhersheygirl
I asked for a Refund and received it. 

I need to just go ahead and write that line off. 

I am still holding onto:
x2 or x3 Pumpkin Whip
x1 Manuka Honey
x1 Red Wine ACV Rinse
x1 Coconut Rinse
x1 Chocolate Rose (plan on DC'ing with this tomorrow).

*And I think I have x1 Chai Tea left.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

@IDareT'sHair 
I have a few DC's, two stylers and a hair milk I think. Once those are gone that's it for that line. Not repurchasing anything.

Right now I contemplating getting some MD DC's. I'm not sure if I should even bother.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl

Haven't decided about Marie Dean yet either?  I did just pick up x2 DM Super Buttercream

ETA:  I see she changed her Labels.  They resemble TGIN.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

@IDareT'sHair 
I didn't notice that. 

Are you waiting on anything other than what you recently ordered?
I still haven't heard anything from NurCreations


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *Are you waiting on anything other than what you recently ordered?
> I still haven't heard anything from NurCreations*


@curlyhersheygirl
NuCreations (no word)
APB
Donna Marie


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl

My Hattache Cart is getting smaller.  I bought a couple things already and BRB was a total bust.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

@IDareT'sHair 
I still haven't nailed down my list. I may just wing it although that can get me in trouble lol


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl 
I threw a couple "new" things in my Hattache Cart, but not sure I'll get them. 

One thing I'll get for certain is DB's Transitioning Crème.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> I still haven't nailed down my list. *I may just wing it although that can get me in trouble lol*



@curlyhersheygirl

Shole Can. 

I see truuuble in your future!

And put the Kurl-Kidz in the mix....Ya'll just askin' for trouble.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> 
> Shole Can.
> 
> I see truuuble in your future!
> 
> And put the Kurl-Kidz in the mix....Ya'll just askin' for trouble.


@IDareT'sHair 
Yeah I may have to rethink that


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> Yeah I may have to rethink that


@curlyhersheygirl
It's best to come in with some sort of list.

You can always go off the list, but don't come into it  blind.  Or 'Wingin' It" as you said.

Girl...You askin' for trouble with a Capital *"T"*

Number reaches  350


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> It's best to come in with some sort of list.
> 
> You can always go off the list, but don't come into it  blind.  Or 'Wingin' It" as you said.
> 
> Girl...You askin' for trouble with a Capital *"T"*
> 
> Number reaches  350


@IDareT'sHair 
Oh no we can't have that


----------



## Beamodel

shawnyblazes said:


> I'm not buying anything else until my birthday ( JUNE 12, hint hint )
> 
> I go into a protective style May 1st so for 6 weeks, Ill only at that time be using spritzs, APB ginger balm and my yerba concentrate spray.



Hey... June 12th is my birthday too


----------



## flyygirlll2

Hi Ladies!

My hair has been soooo dry lately... Like Jesus be a moisturizer mixed with angel tears because I need a miracle dry 

I have been using protein, so maybe that could be part of the problem. I plan to possibly straighten and trim this weekend. Either my hair is growing fast or I'm tripping because I trimmed  last month and now I need to cut again


----------



## flyygirlll2

I ended up buying some stuff from BRB. This is not a  staple line for me but everything being $9.99 got me    I bought the Perm Rod Serum, Chai Hair Tea, and the Manuka Honey DC. I also bought the DevaCurl Decadence No Poo and conditioner. 

I realize I need more mouisturizing DC's. I only have a few. @rileypak is the Mielle Organic's DC really mouisturizing? I'm asking because it's supposed to be balanced or what not. I haven't tried it yet.


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Shay72
> 
> Drastically.   And it was wonderful.
> 
> She refunded my money and said she doesn't know why Hattache hasn't updated their site.  She sent them information (ingredients list) back in January of 2015.



Oh wow. This good to know, cause I finished up the Chai and really liked it.  I have a few items left of BRB. I'll take your word for it that things have drastically changed.  Guess Chai is not a repurchase.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75 said:


> *I'll take your word for it that things have drastically changed.  Guess Chai is not a repurchase.*



@Golden75
All you have to do is look at Hattache's listing of Pumpkin Puree and then look at the ingredients of the Pumpkin Puree on BRB's own website and they are two completely different products.

So, I would compare the Chai Tea on Hattache vs the Chai Tea on BRB.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

flyygirlll2 said:


> Hi Ladies!
> 
> My hair has been soooo dry lately...* Like Jesus be a moisturizer mixed with angel tears because I need a miracle dry ** I plan to possibly straighten* and trim* this weekend.* Either my hair is growing fast or I'm tripping because I trimmed  last month and now I need to cut again



@flyygirlll2 

NOOOOOOOOO

I'm also planning to using my Apaulus Brush.


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Golden75
> All you have to do is look at Hattache's listing of Pumpkin Puree and then look at the ingredients of the Pumpkin Puree on BRB's own website and they are two completely different products.
> 
> So, I would compare the Chai Tea on Hattache vs the Chai Tea on BRB.



@IDareT'sHair - My label rubbed all the way off on the Chai and I tossed it.  But I can compare the pumpkin whip & puree and curl cream.  I think that's all I have left.  But who knows whats lurking in the stash


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75 said:


> *- My label rubbed all the way off on the Chai and I tossed it.  But I can compare the pumpkin whip & puree and curl cream.  I think that's all I have left.  But who knows whats lurking in the stash*



@Golden75
I looked at Hattache's ingredients listing and then I pulled up BRB and looked at their ingredient listing of the 2015 reformulated products. 

I'm 'jelly' you still have some Pumpkin Puree.

ETA:  If @rileypak hadn't pointed it out, I woulda' been messed up.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *Oh no we can't have that*



@curlyhersheygirl
Okay....Well come up in there without a list and that's exactly what's gone happen.

Three Fiddy pushin' Four Hunnen.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

BRB started tweaking formulations after BF of 2014. That's when I decided that I won't repurchase from that line. Especially when she stated that the formulation changes wouldn't affect performance but they most certainly did for us. The flaxseed cream gel was a favorite here and she changed that to marshmallow cream gel and that wasn't even in the ball park of the original.


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Golden75
> *I looked at Hattache's ingredients listing and then I pulled up BRB and looked at their ingredient listing* of the 2015 reformulated products.
> 
> I'm 'jelly' you still have some Pumpkin Puree.
> 
> ETA:  If @rileypak hadn't pointed it out, I woulda' been messed up.



@IDareT'sHair Oh ok.  Yea duh, I could do that too .  I never cracked open my pumpkins from before the formula change.  Been wanting to, but I do not need to have another leave-in, butter, cream, oil open!  May be I don't use enough product cause I cannot finish these.  But I can tear up some conditioners.  Imma try to be more heavy handed with my non-rinse outs.


----------



## Golden75

I really have no desire to do any work


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Beamodel said:


> Hey... June 12th is my birthday too



Then you must be simply amazing!!!! Hey Twin @Beamodel


----------



## AgeinATL

curlyhersheygirl said:


> BRB started tweaking formulations after BF of 2014. That's when I decided that I won't repurchase from that line. Especially when she stated that the formulation changes wouldn't affect performance *but they most certainly did for us*. The flaxseed cream gel was a favorite here and she changed that to marshmallow cream gel and that wasn't even in the ball park of the original.



Same here. I used to love her DC with the rhassoul clay but after she messed around with the formula, it was terrible. She had a really good line. I hate that she went and messed it up.


----------



## rileypak

flyygirlll2 said:


> I realize I need more mouisturizing DC's. I only have a few. @rileypak is the Mielle Organic's DC really mouisturizing? I'm asking because it's supposed to be balanced or what not. I haven't tried it yet.



The Mielle DC is technically a balancing DC and has a fair amount of amino acids in it.

For my hair personally, I find it to be balancing to the side of moisture. My hair feels a tiny bit stronger when I use it but it's more soft and moisturized than anything.


----------



## rileypak

I forgot CurlMart was having a sale. Might need to mosey on over and see if anything jumps out at me...


----------



## flyygirlll2

Danm... Now I'm a little dissapointed I bought stuff from BRB after reading about all these reformulations


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

flyygirlll2 said:


> Danm... Now I'm a little dissapointed I bought stuff from BRB after reading about all these reformulations



Me too


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

I've contacted Nurcreations

 Your policy states the below,  I ordered on the 15th of April. Its not that its way past the date. Its just odd that you havent heard a peep yet I can leave feedback for it


All items are handcrafted, please allow 5-7 business for shipping. If you order after Saturday afternoon please allow an additional day for delivery, USPS is closed on Sunday. *We take pride in speedy delivery.*


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> *I forgot CurlMart was having a sale. Might need to mosey on over and see if anything jumps out at me... *



@rileypak
When? I haven't seen any deets.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

shawnyblazes said:


> I've contacted Nurcreations
> Your policy states the below,  I ordered on the 15th of April. Its not that its way past the date. Its just odd that you havent heard a peep yet I can leave feedback for it



@shawnyblazes 
She should offer us a discount on a future purchase.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

flyygirlll2 said:


> *Danm... Now I'm a little dissapointed I bought stuff from BRB after reading about all these reformulations*



@flyygirlll2
I'm just glad @rileypak mentioned it about the Pumpkin Puree.

Will be Steaming today with "Chocolate Rose"


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My APB Arrived!  *YAY*

Waiting on;
NurCreations
Donna Marie


----------



## flyygirlll2

@IDareT'sHair That sucks. I really can't stand when vendors ruin good products by doing this mess smh 

I remember the Chocalate Rose not doing anything for my hair, I ended up throwing it out. 
The Manuka Honey is the only DC  from her line that worked for my hair. Hopefully it's not garbage when I try it again.


----------



## flyygirlll2

DH texted me saying I have mail... I haven't received any shipping notifications sooooo 

I'm only waiting on BRB and DevaCurl. That 20% sale that Hattache is having is not much, maybe I'll get one thing idk.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

flyygirlll2 said:


> I remember the Chocalate Rose not doing anything for my hair, I ended up throwing it out.
> *The Manuka Honey is the only DC  from her line that worked for my hair. Hopefully it's not garbage when I try it again.*


@flyygirlll2
Chocolate Rose was called something else?  Like Coco Rhassoul?  If I remember correctly. 

I got this on a "Swap" I think.  Will probably mix it with Jakeala Sweet Honey.

My Manuka is the original one in the bottle.  Haven't tried it yet.


----------



## flyygirlll2

@IDareT'sHair Yes, it was called the Cocoa Rhassoul. I know some ladies were raving about it before she switched the name.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

flyygirlll2 said:


> *DH texted me saying I have mail... I haven't received any shipping notifications sooooo  *I'm only waiting on BRB and DevaCurl. That 20% sale that Hattache is having is not much, maybe I'll get one thing idk.



@flyygirlll2
Maybe it isn't a Hair related package.  I Agree.  That 20% is chump-change. 

Made me scale my cart way back.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

flyygirlll2 said:


> *Yes, it was called the Cocoa Rhassoul. I know some ladies were raving about it before she switched the name.*



@flyygirlll2
I was probably one of them.  It was delicious.  And so was the Chai Tea Pre-Poo.  I hear that's different as well. (And not for the better).


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak
> When? I haven't seen any deets.



I had just seen their email saying today was the last day


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@flyygirlll2

I basically stopped buying from her because of how her Ship Rates increased. 

I never really realized the total Reformulation thing.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> *I had just seen their email saying today was the last day *



What are the details?  Code?  etc.....  @rileypak


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

I received a response from Nurcreations that my item will mail out today.

HOW sway when its 5pm EST?

 so.. you mean youre printing off the label today?


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> What are the details?  Code?  etc.....  @rileypak



Whoops! It ended yesterday


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@rileypak

Okay.  Thanks.  What were the details?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

shawnyblazes said:


> *I received a response from Nurcreations that my item will mail out today. HOW sway when its 5pm EST? so.. you mean youre printing off the label today?*



@shawnyblazes
I wish she would have said something more like:  "All Orders will Ship.............."


----------



## flyygirlll2

@IDareT'sHair Yeah I don't think it's a hair related package either. At first I got excited lol, then I thought nah can't be. DH asked me if I'm running a business he doesn't know about... He was like "Let me find out what you've been doing with all these packages" 

I think that 20% is a little stingy  if anything o won't get much if I decide to buy. I agree that BRB shipping is high and the fact that she went and switched up the formulas is no bueno. We'll see how these products work for my hair, if they suck I'll give them away and never purchase again.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@flyygirlll2
The Regula' price should be $9.99


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak
> 
> Okay.  Thanks.  What were the details?







This promotion runs Friday, April 22nd through 11:59 pm CDT Tuesday, April 26, 2016.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@rileypak
Thank you.
I don't recall seeing this?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@rileypak
Got a My Loux Cart parked.


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak
> Got a My Loux Cart parked.



What that discount gon be looking like?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> *What that discount gon be looking like?*



@rileypak

I have no clue?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@flyygirlll2
Chocolate Rose went on very smooth. Upon application, kinda reminded me of Cocoa Rhassoul.

Tonight I used Jakeala Sweet Honey Hair Thang with it.  Next time I use it, I will use it alone to actually see how it is.


----------



## flyygirlll2

@IDareT'sHair I'm glad that it agrees with your hair  I'm holding out hope that  the products work for me.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

flyygirlll2 said:


> *I'm glad that it agrees with your hair*  I'm holding out hope that  the products work for me.



@flyygirlll2
I said it applied smoothly.   I ain't say alladat. Scent, consistency etc...reminded me of Cocoa Rhassoul.

Under the Steamer now, so we'll see.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I went for the Texture Me Natural Moisture Cream for $5 dollas'. 

Lawd shipping was $7. 

I got x2 so I guess it made it worth it?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Anybody got any idea what APB M-Day Sale is going to be?


----------



## flyygirlll2

@IDareT'sHair Oh ok lol, hopefully the result is good. I'm waiting for deets on APB's MD sale too


----------



## rileypak

Got my APB cart already made up  
For once there's no Whipped Cleansing Creme in it 

Hattache cart is ready...might tweak it just a little.


----------



## MileHighDiva

IDareT'sHair said:


> @flyygirlll2
> I was probably one of them.  It was delicious.  And so was the Chai Tea Pre-Poo.  I hear that's different as well. (*And* *not* *for* *the* *better*).


Damn!  I love the ones I ordered BF 2014.   I haven't tried the Toasted Marshmallows, yet.  Those are the only BRB items I have in my stash.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Pulled out:  QB's Moringa Ghee


----------



## Shay72

APB sale..... Has anyone tried her Pumpkin Seed Mask or Sweet Pumpkin Spice leave in?


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Blue Roze Beauty sent me a tracking label.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Did anyone else receive tracking from NurCreations @IDareT'sHair ?

My item is moving and should be here by Saturday


----------



## rileypak

Shay72 said:


> APB sale..... Has anyone tried her Pumpkin Seed Mask or Sweet Pumpkin Spice leave in?



I've tried the leave in. It was nice (hair was soft and moisturized) but the scent was too overbearing for me (very VERY pumpkin spice/autumn spice scented). I had to stop using it.  If I order it again, I'd request it unscented.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

rileypak said:


> I've tried the leave in. It was nice (hair was soft and moisturized) but the scent was too overbearing for me (very VERY pumpkin spice/autumn spice scented). I had to stop using it.  If I order it again, I'd request it unscented.


I just put this in my cart, you can change it to other scents it looks like. @rileypak


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

flyygirlll2 said:


> @IDareT'sHair Yes, it was called the Cocoa Rhassoul. I know some ladies were raving about it before she switched the name.


@flyygirll2 & @IDareT'sHair 
That cocoa rhassoul was the bomb. Once she changed it, it wasn't the same.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Shay72 said:


> APB sale..... Has anyone tried her Pumpkin Seed Mask or Sweet Pumpkin Spice leave in?


@Shay72 
Those are must haves in my stash. They're both very moisturizing. There was a sale a while back when the pumpkin LI wasn't listed and I messaged her and she made some for me.


----------



## rileypak

shawnyblazes said:


> I just put this in my cart, you can change it to other scents it looks like. @rileypak



Nice! That option wasn't available when I bought it. Good to know


----------



## IDareT'sHair

shawnyblazes said:


> *Did anyone else receive tracking from NurCreations*[/USER] ?
> 
> My item is moving and should be here by Saturday



@shawnyblazes 
Nope.  *sucks teef*


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I just asked NG about her M-Day Sale.  She is working on it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> @flyygirll2 & @IDareT'sHair
> *That cocoa rhassoul was the bomb. *Once she changed it, it wasn't the same.



@curlyhersheygirl

Yes it was Ms. ThreeFiddy!   The Chai Tea too.

I am trying really hard not to buy any DC'ers.


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> 
> Yes it was Ms. ThreeFiddy!   The Chai Tea too.
> 
> I am trying really hard not to buy any DC'ers.



I had the SDOT Beauty Moisture Balanced DC in my Hattache cart and backed out of payment to remove it. 

I'm trying hard not to buy any DCs as well


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Waiting On:
Claudie (completely forgot)
NurCreations?????????
Donna Marie
Texture Me Natural
Hattache

*too much*


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> *I had the SDOT Beauty Moisture Balanced DC in my Hattache cart and backed out of payment to remove it. I'm trying hard not to buy any DCs as well *



@rileypak
I had a back up of Inashi Naturals DC'er and backed it out.

My cart was way more intense than it ended up.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> 
> Yes it was Ms. ThreeFiddy!   The Chai Tea too.
> 
> I am trying really hard not to buy any DC'ers.


Me too but u know I will.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *Me too but u know I will.*



@curlyhersheygirl
What DC'ers are you thinking about? M-Dean?


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> What DC'ers are you thinking about? M-Dean?


@IDareT'sHair 
Yes and maybe from APB


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *Yes and maybe from APB*



@curlyhersheygirl
#351 #352

Wonder what type of discount APB will have? 

 I should get x1 or x2 M-Dean for old times sake. 

OT:  I ended up selling my entire M-Dean Stash to *Fab* because I thought it would go bad on me before I could get to it.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

I'm hoping I dont love the Nurcreations because her response seems so blah. I may be wrong and its hard to convey feeling via text but she seems so blase.

You have several different ladies asking you about flat rate shipping, just offer it!

 We are trying to spend money with you. Im normally very patient, its just seems so indifferent.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

shawnyblazes said:


> *I'm hoping I dont love the Nurcreations because her response seems so blah. I may be wrong and its hard to convey feeling via text but she seems so blase.  You have several different ladies asking you about flat rate shipping, just offer it! We are trying to spend money with you. Im normally very patient, its just seems so indifferent.*



@shawnyblazes
Did anyone other than you receive a Ship Notice?  I didn't see a response from anyone else?

That's how I felt about that Amari Naturals (or whatever her name was)?

Her answers were so blah and she didn't seem to care.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

@IDareT'sHair & @shawnyblazes 
I didn't hear anything yet.
This and having to PM to get reasonable shipping is giving me similar vibes. I'm also patient but I like folks that have great customer service. Depending on how this plays out I may cross this shop off my list.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl

I made a M-Dean Cart with one item and shipping was $10.77.  Imma hafta pass.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> 
> I made a M-Dean Cart with one item and shipping was $10.77.  Imma hafta pass.


@IDareT'sHair 
 She normally has flat rate shipping of $7.95. I wonder what's going on.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *She normally has flat rate shipping of $7.95. I wonder what's going on.*



@curlyhersheygirl

I guess when I was buying, Flat Rate Shipping was $5.95 or something like that.  Such a wonderful line.  It's out of my price range especially with shipping.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> 
> I guess when I was buying, Flat Rate Shipping was $5.95 or something like that.  Such a wonderful line.  It's out of my price range especially with shipping.


@IDareT'sHair 
I've never paid shipping because my total was always over $75. I just vaguely remember there being flat shipping and free shipping over $75. If those options are no longer available, then I'm skipping this sale too.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

I


IDareT'sHair said:


> @shawnyblazes
> Did anyone other than you receive a Ship Notice?  I didn't see a response from anyone else?
> 
> That's how I felt about that Amari Naturals (or whatever her name was)?
> 
> Her answers were so blah and she didn't seem to care.



 I dont think so,  if you didnt ask I guess she will get to it when she can


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> That's how I felt about that Amari Naturals (or whatever her name was)?
> 
> Her answers were so blah and she didn't seem to care.



What happened with Amauri Naturals? 
I haven't purchased from them (or used the products yet) since that BOGOF I told you about...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My Loux said their M-Day Sale will Start 05/01 and to watch "Social Media" so someone will hafta' lemme know what's up.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Got Shipping Notice from Hattache.


----------



## flyygirlll2

@IDareT'sHair I recieved a shipping notification from Hattache too 

I wish they would have more frequent sales but otherwise love the fact that they don't play with shipping time


----------



## Shay72

rileypak said:


> I've tried the leave in. It was nice (hair was soft and moisturized) but the scent was too overbearing for me (very VERY pumpkin spice/autumn spice scented). I had to stop using it.  If I order it again, I'd request it unscented.





curlyhersheygirl said:


> @Shay72
> Those are must haves in my stash. They're both very moisturizing. There was a sale a while back when the pumpkin LI wasn't listed and I messaged her and she made some for me.


Thank you @rileypak and @curlyhersheygirl! Adds both to list.


----------



## Shay72

Coconut milk question. I used to buy canned coconut milk in the past for my hair (bought some today out of habit since it is for my hair) but I'm thinking I drink coconut milk on the regular from the carton. Could I use that? I drink the non sweetened non flavored kind.


----------



## Shay72

I was looking at APB and the sale information is posted. Begins May 2nd, 30% off. Code: DEARMAMA


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72 said:


> *Coconut milk question. I used to buy canned coconut milk in the past for my hair (bought some today out of habit since it is for my hair) but I'm thinking I drink coconut milk on the regular from the carton. Could I use that? I drink the non sweetened non flavored kind.*



@Shay72
I mixed my Henna with canned Coconut.  I wonder if any one in the Henna Thread is using Coconut Milk in a Carton.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I just convo'ed NurCreations


----------



## MileHighDiva

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Shay72
> I mixed my Henna with canned Coconut.  I wonder if any one in the Henna Thread is using Coconut Milk in a Carton.


I use canned coconut milk for my mix.


----------



## MileHighDiva

Shay72 said:


> Coconut milk question. I used to buy canned coconut milk in the past for my hair (bought some today out of habit since it is for my hair) but I'm thinking I drink coconut milk on the regular from the carton. Could I use that? I drink the non sweetened non flavored kind.


The can has more cream/fat in it which benefits my hair.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl @shawnyblazes @rileypak
I convo'ed NurCreations.  She said my order will ship tomorrow a.m.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Misplaced my Felicia Leatherwood Brush?

Just picked up a $2.00 knock-off.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Used Up:
x1 Siamese Twists Mango Moisture Crème (no back ups)


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl @shawnyblazes @rileypak
> I convo'ed NurCreations.  She said my order will ship tomorrow a.m.



Whew she has way too many issues for my tastes right now between the contact for flat rate shipping and then convo to get your package...just too much going on.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> *Whew she has way too many issues for my tastes right now between the contact for flat rate shipping and then convo to get your package...just too much going on. *



@rileypak
I've been a little worried that she got LHCF slammed and consistency issues 'could' potentially be a problem.

However, I hope that's not the case.....but......


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak
> I've been a little worried that she got LHCF slammed and consistency issues 'could' potentially be a problem.
> 
> However, I hope that's not the case.....but......


----------



## Shay72

Thanks @MileHighDiva


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

I agree @rileypak


----------



## IDareT'sHair

NurCreations 50% off $50.00 or more.  Code = SAVE50


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> NurCreations 50% off $50.00 or more.  Code = SAVE50


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

IDareT'sHair said:


> NurCreations 50% off $50.00 or more.  Code = SAVE50



Do I even want to step into the rink @IDareT'sHair


----------



## rileypak

shawnyblazes said:


> Do I even want to step into the rink @IDareT'sHair



That's what I'm trying to decide too...


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl @shawnyblazes @rileypak
> I convo'ed NurCreations.  She said my order will ship tomorrow a.m.


@IDareT'sHair 
So I guess she's only shipping items after folks contact her.


----------



## chebaby

hey T 
i cant wait to get home and use that KBB sa leave in 
ive been so busy, no sleep, no time to do my hair. i looked in the mirror the other day and was like damn i look haggard lmao.
this weekend im gonna put some aussie maoist on my dry hair along with a little water and almond oil and put my hair in two buns.

next time i wash my hair im gonna deep condition. i need it. ive been sick the past three days and sweating like crazy in my sleep so i didnt even get second day hair before it started looking stupid


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@chebaby

Hey Girl!

Yep.  You gotta get back in the Hair Game. 

You can't be walkin' around in the Skreets lookin' cray.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@chebaby
I'm getting ready to run in Target on-line and grab that Green Alikay Avocado DC'er right quick.

You are just in time for all the M-Day Sales.  btw:  Hattache's Sale started yesterday.  I have a ship notice already.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *So I guess she's only shipping items after folks contact her*.



@curlyhersheygirl 
My order did not ship this a.m.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Unless someone has something 'remarkable' I think I am going to save the rest of my coins for Naturelle Grow next week (or whenever).

Or at least, that's my plan.  I know we're not in to May yet, but so far, I haven't seen much.  So far, I'm not impressed.

Maybe next week things will start poppin'


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> I'm getting ready to run in Target on-line and grab that Green Alikay Avocado DC'er right quick.
> 
> You are just in time for all the M-Day Sales.  btw:  Hattache's Sale started yesterday.  I have a ship notice already.


yesterday???? lemme go look.

what you get?


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Hey Girl!
> 
> Yep.  You gotta get back in the Hair Game.
> 
> You can't be walkin' around in the Skreets lookin' cray.


i look so cray 
i think i may have the flu  so ive been sweating a lot. hair aint lasting the full first day


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *yesterday???? lemme go look.
> 
> what you get?*


@chebaby
Yep.  Yesterday.  20%

Some DB, ST'icals and HV Avosoya Oil.  I am waiting to see what My Loux does too.


----------



## rileypak

So I'm going to grab some APB, Naturelle Grow, MyLoux or Hair2Mesmerize (maybe), and if LRC decide to do something I'll get another liter of Shake and Go then I'll be done with my M-Day shopping.

Received my Hattache and Soultanicals ship notices yesterday as well.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> i look so cray
> i* think i may have the flu  so ive been sweating a lot.* hair aint lasting the full first day



@chebaby
Gurl....you need to be in the bed somewhere.

Sweatin' it out until you feel better........


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> *MyLoux or Hair2Mesmerize (maybe), and if LRC decide to do something* I'll get another liter of Shake and Go then I'll be done with my M-Day shopping.  *Received my Hattache and Soultanicals ship notices yesterday as well.*



@rileypak
I need to browse around in Hair2Mesmerize. 

Nice Ship Notices.  I'll get another Shake & Go too.  I put it up so I wouldn't use it all.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@rileypak
Keep me posted on Hair2Mesmerize.


----------



## Beamodel

Aw man I was gonna get two things from
 Hattache but I didn't realize it was only for one day. I wanted another bee mind DC and a SSI buttercream moisturizer thingy. Oh well....

I'm about to henna my hair.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel said:


> *Hattache but I didn't realize it was only for one day.* I'm about to henna my hair.


@Beamodel
I didn't either!
Henna sounds good!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

So I'm waiting on:
NurCreations
Target (Alikay Naturals)
Claudie's
Hattache


----------



## rileypak

Did Claudie's have a sale???


----------



## Beamodel

Henna is in...

I finally have something to add to the use up list. Used up APB pumpkin oil. No backs ups. Will repurchase.


----------



## flyygirlll2

My DevaCurl and Camille Rose Naturals orders should be here tommorow. I'm just waiting on Hattache, Blue Roze Beauty, and Bekura.

I made an APB cart too


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> *Did Claudie's have a sale???*



@rileypak
No, not yet.  I used the LHCF Code.  I need to ask her about that.


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak
> No, not yet.  I used the LHCF Code.  I need to ask her about that.



I was about to say Ms.T didn't even tell me!  
I need to get some more Renew and more Reconstructor  might even grab something new for the stash...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> I was about to say Ms.T didn't even tell me!
> *I need to get some more Renew and more Reconstructor*  might even grab something new for the stash...



@rileypak
Excellent! Excellent Product Choices!


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak
> Excellent! Excellent Products!



Mmmm hmmmm


----------



## rileypak

*Used up*
APB Marula Honey DC (no backups, it grew on me so will repurchase at some point)


----------



## Beamodel

Used up tresemme naturals perfectly undone. No back ups. Not in a hurry to repurchase but will in the future.


----------



## Beamodel

I'm thinking my hair prefers light products. Bee mine DC is the perfect consistency. 

Super thick DC's tend to just sit on my hair. Anyways, I'm currently dcing with bee mine. It will turn into an over night DC bc it's late and I'm too tired to sit under a dryer.


----------



## Aggie

*Used Up:*

KurleeBelle Almond & Shea Butter Moisturizing Shampoo
As I Am Curling Jelly
Pureology Super Smooth Conditioner

I feel like I'm finally putting a tiny dent in my stash. 

I don't know what I'll be using next yet though. I have to go check out what I have and decide then.


----------



## Shay72

Now that I have my teas down, I need to work on my ayurvedic powders. I'm not gonna go crazy. Right now I have hibiscus and cassia. I will be buying amla and fenugreek. And that's it. I won't even mix them. I will use them separately. I will alternate the hibiscus and fenugreek for moisture. I will alternate the amla and cassia for strengthening and I will mix them with coconut milk. 

Who has used the Uncle Lee's bamboo tea? I was planning to get my bamboo tea from Relaxed Hair Health but I will be drinking it and people are saying its nasty now. It wasn't when I used it a few years back. Besides his are flavored and I like the prices.


----------



## Beamodel

@Shay72

I use Uncle Lee's Bamboo tea to drink. I like it. Ive ordered it a few times from Amazon for about $6 or so.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> *Unless someone has something 'remarkable' I think I am going to save the rest of my coins for Naturelle Grow next week* (or whenever).
> 
> Or at least, that's my plan.  I know we're not in to May yet, but so far, I haven't seen much.  So far, I'm not impressed.
> 
> Maybe next week things will start poppin'


@IDareT'sHair 
Same here.


----------



## Shay72

Mielle Organics
Code: JAZZCURLS
Good for $10 off $20, works all the time, you can use it again & again, she's one of their ambassadors
I haven't used or researched any of their products. Just thought I would share.


----------



## Shay72

@Beamodel
Thanks! I think right about now is a good time for me to sign up for  Amazon Prime .


----------



## Aggie

Just used up a 16 oz bottle of aloe vera juice for my prepoo this morning.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Claudie's is having 35% off for M-Day.  Code = MOTHER 

She didn't give me the dates though.  Hopefully, she will respond back soon.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

@IDareT'sHair 
Hey sis


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl
Hey Ms. Curly!

You doing your Hair today?  I am.  Hopefully, I'll use one or two things up.

ETA: Is it just me or do you think the M-Day Sales are off to a slow start?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Shay72
I was going to buy some Lee's for Tea Rinsing since it's so cheap.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> Hey Ms. Curly!
> 
> You doing your Hair today?  I am.  Hopefully, I'll use one or two things up.
> 
> ETA: Is it just me or do you think the M-Day Sales are off to a slow start?


@IDareT'sHair 
Yeah I'm doing my hair today.
It's not just you the sales are just trickling in.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> @IDareT'sHair
> Yeah I'm doing my hair today.
> It's not just you the sales are just trickling in.



@curlyhersheygirl
What are you DC'ing with?  #298 or #299

Imma use Khave for the 1st time today in honor of Brownie. 

She loved her some Claudie's Khave Deep Conditioner.  I miss her.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *It's not just you the sales are just trickling in*.



@curlyhersheygirl
Maybe because M-Day is a little 'early' this year? *shrugs*


----------



## Shay72

IDareT'sHair said:


> Claudie's is having 35% off for M-Day.  Code = MOTHER
> 
> She didn't give me the dates though.  Hopefully, she will respond back soon.


Hmmm....decisions, decisions. I could buy a tea spritz already made or make one. This is right on time too because I may have 1 week's worth left of my Claudie's tea spritz. Shay Shay loves that tea spritz.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72 said:


> *I may have 1 week's worth left of my Claudie's tea spritz. Shay Shay loves that tea spritz.*


@Shay72
That right there is thebomb.com.gov.net.biz.edu I don't know what's 'in it' but it is all that.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

@IDareT'sHair 
Lol I'm DC'ing with Jakeala beau vert. I want to see how it compares to APB detox mask since they're so similar.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Finished Up:
x1 Koils By Nature Ultra Moisturizing Cocoaloe Conditioner (no back ups).  I would repurchase both this and the Shealoe during a really good Sale.

It's super Slippy and just glides through your hair.  Somewhat on the 'pricey' side, but they are 12oz's so that kinds of balances things out a bit.

Also, Entwine's Finishing Cream Rinse (no back ups) Not a repurchase.  Put it this way *cough* I'm glad it was only $9 bucks.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *Lol I'm DC'ing with Jakeala beau vert. I want to see how it compares to APB detox mask since they're so similar.*



@curlyhersheygirl
Oooo I love that! Please let me know.  I've never tried APB's.

ETA: That was a good deal on those Beau Vert.


----------



## Aggie

I just bought some more bamboo tea this morning to last me 3 months.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl
I got my NG Cart locked & loaded.  Have you tried the Argan & Emu Scalp Treatment? I have one in my stash. (haven't tried it yet).  I know you were using Emu.

I also have one in my Cart as a back-up. 

I also want a Custom 16oz of the Banana & Coconut Pre-Poo Treatment. I actually want the Guava & Fig one but it's discontinued.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Aggie said:


> I just bought some more bamboo tea this morning *to last me 3 months*.



@Aggie
Wishing you the best on your Challenge. Go For It!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My Alikay Naturals Shipped


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> I got my NG Cart locked & loaded.  Have you tried the Argan & Emu Scalp Treatment? I have one in my stash. (haven't tried it yet).  I know you were using Emu.
> 
> I also have one in my Cart as a back-up.
> 
> I also want a Custom 16oz of the Banana & Coconut Pre-Poo Treatment. I actually want the Guava & Fig one but it's discontinued.


@IDareT'sHair 
I've never bought that.
I really want 16oz of the peppermint cowash but it only comes in 8oz


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *I've never bought that.
> I really want 16oz of the peppermint cowash but it only comes in 8oz*



@curlyhersheygirl
You should look at the Emu & Argan. 

The Coconut & Banana Pre-Poo also only comes in 8oz that's why Imma need her to probably do a Custom order for me.


----------



## rileypak

Got my NG & Claudie's carts locked and loaded. Ready to stuff this mini fridge


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl
Don't forget to come back on the Beau Vert/APB Detox.

My NurCreations still has not shipped.  I wish she wouldn't have told me that.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> Got my NG & Claudie's carts locked and loaded. *Ready to stuff this mini fridge*



@rileypak
Gurl....we 'bout to break down the shelves in that mug.

I can't get anything else in mine.


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak
> Gurl....we 'bout to break down the shelves in that mug.
> 
> I can't get anything else in mine.



I still have space on the shelves with nothing but jars and the door. 
That bottles shelf though? STUFFED


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl @rileypak

Okay, not turning into a Stalker here, but I just convo'ed NurCreations again.  

I also mentioned how current shipping costs were a real deterrent.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> *I still have space on the shelves with nothing but jars and the door. **That bottles shelf though? STUFFED*



@rileypak

I.have.no.room.for.nothing.


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak
> 
> I.have.no.room.for.nothing.





I'll be in that situation real soon


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> *I'll be in that situation real soon*



@rileypak
I don't even look out there.  I did pull that Claudie Khave from out there.

I have to be very, very careful how I open the door......

ETA: You put your bottles in there, I put my 16oz Jars in mine. 

On the inside of the door, I have a bunch of flat top jars stacked in there.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl @shawnyblazes @rileypak @flyygirlll2
Got my Ship Notice from NurCreations.  A Label has been created.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@shawnyblazes
I may attempt to make another purchase from Sarenzo tomorrow.  *cough*

I want that Creamy Oil.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@rileypak @Shay72 (and everyone else)
Claudie's 35% May 7th through 9th.  Code = MOTHER


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

IDareT'sHair said:


> @shawnyblazes
> I may attempt to make another purchase from Sarenzo tomorrow.  *cough*
> 
> I want that Creamy Oil.




She's busting out some new products I wanna try @IDareT'sHair


----------



## flyygirlll2

@rileypak I used the Mielle Organics DC with what I had left of Bekura's YAM ( so glad I bought a backup) after henna and so far I like it. I feel some strength but softness as well. 

My hair feels good right now. I still need to straighten and trim, but I might end up doing that tommorow... It's been a long day already lol.


----------



## rileypak

flyygirlll2 said:


> @rileypak I used the Mielle Organics DC with what I had left of Bekura's YAM ( so glad I bought a backup) after henna and so far I like it. I feel some strength but softness as well.
> 
> My hair feels good right now. I still need to straighten and trim, but I might end up doing that tommorow... It's been a long day already lol.



Yay!!! Glad to hear that


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> Wishing you the best on your Challenge. Go For It!


@IDareT'sHair, girl you know it's gonna be tough, but it's something I have to do. I really need to work on reducing my stash and repurchasing only my staples. There's just sooooo much products out there that I wish I could try but I have to remember I only have one head of hair and there is only so much I can do to it to keep it. besides, the less I do to it, the better it is for my hair. Case in point, here's a pic of my hair from doing a whole lot less than I used to when I first started:


----------



## Aggie

When I first made the transition to texlax, I had to big chop 3 times because of major setbacks, the last of which was June 2014. When i started doing less to it, it grew back. I thank God for that


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Aggie
Your BC did well.  Your Hair looks fabulous, and very healthy. Are you still Texlaxing?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Aggie said:


> *When I first made the transition to texlax, I had to big chop 3 times because of major setbacks, the last of which was June 2014. When i started doing less to it, it grew back.* I thank God for that



@Aggie

You were posting the answer to my questions. 

What types of things were you doing to cause setbacks?


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> Your BC did well.  Looks fabulous, and very healthy. Are you still Texlaxing?


@IDareT'sHair, yes but only once or twice a year now depending on how fast it's growing. Sometimes, it gets unbelievably thick, that i have to texlax and it is only then that I would gently soften it to manage it a little better. I do this to prevent crazy breakage of course.


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> 
> You were posting the answer to my questions.
> 
> What types of things were you doing to cause setbacks?


@IDareT'sHair, DCing twice a week, MN, Megatek, Sulfur oils, you name it. They were just not working like I had hoped.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

shawnyblazes said:


> *She's busting out some new products I wanna try*



@shawnyblazes

If I can pick up a couple Creamy Oils (and actually receive them this time) I'll be good.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Aggie said:


> *DCing twice a week, MN, Megatek, Sulfur oils, you name it. They were just not working like I had hoped*.



@Aggie
Got it! 

Glad you were able to pinpoint and correct what you were doing wrong.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Aggie said:


> *yes but only once or twice a year now depending on how fast it's growing. Sometimes, it gets unbelievably thick, that i have to texlax and it is only then that I would gently soften it to manage it a little better. I do this to prevent crazy breakage of course.*


@Aggie 
It looks extremely Lush, Thick and Healthy.  Looks like you've found your rhythm.


----------



## Aggie

Now I am DCing only once a week and moisturizing my hair and ends one to two times a week, using mostly sprays because I'm lazy. I have a home made hairdrenalin potion that I use maybe 3 times a week. I use 2 shampoo scalp brushes to massage my scalp through my big celies then do my inversions for a week a month. I wear wigs 90% of the time right now but when my hair reaches it's full potential or full BSL/MBL, then I plan to wear it out as an eye candy about 50% of the time.


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> It looks extremely Lush, Thick and Healthy.  Looks like you've found your rhythm.



Yes I believe I have @IDareT'sHair. Finally!!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@BrownBetty

Claudies I Personally Like:
3n1 Cowash/Cleansing
Avocado Intense DC'ing
Satin or Frappe Moisturizers

You didn't ask about these
Protein: Renew or Reconstructor
Hair Tea (Spritz)

*if I were giving out suggestions


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Aggie
I remember your Hair as a Relaxed Head,

I think it came back very nicely as a Texlaxed Head considering x3 Big Chops and a series of setbacks.


----------



## BrownBetty

IDareT'sHair said:


> @BrownBetty
> 
> Claudies I Personally Like:
> 3n1 Cowash/Cleansing
> Avocado Intense DC'ing
> Satin or Frappe Moisturizers
> 
> You didn't ask about these
> Protein: Renew or Reconstructor
> Hair Tea (Spritz)
> 
> *if I were giving out suggestions



Thanks lady!
Protein suggestions too.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@BrownBetty
I normally get all my stuff in "Unscented" too.  The Proteins are wonderful.


----------



## Aggie

I'll be using up some of my Redken Time Reset line, shampoo, conditioner and treatment next until finished. This line has been discontinued so I'll replace it with Kerastase Age Recharge and Reken All Soft and Redken Smooth Lock lines, but not until the Time Reset line is all done.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Aggie
What year did you do your first BC?


----------



## flyygirlll2

Your hair looks beautiful and healthy @Aggie 
What you've been doing definitely shows in your hair.


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> What year did you do your first BC?


My first big chop was in 2011, the second one in 2012 and the third one in 2014. It just wasn't going right for all that time because I was trying to do the same things to it as if I was still fully relaxed. I learned that my texlaxed hair should be handled more like natural hair, especially if it's virtually left on the hair for only 7 minutes or less with a lot of conditioner and oils mixed in with the relaxer. For some reason it worked best for me this way.

ETA: I was natural the first year of my big chop, but the second year, I texlaxed.


----------



## Aggie

flyygirlll2 said:


> Your hair looks beautiful and healthy @Aggie
> What you've been doing definitely shows in your hair.


Thank you @flyygirlll2. It's a constant work in progress.


----------



## MileHighDiva

Happy B-Day, @EnExitStageLeft!  I hope you had a blessed day!  I know that you're on "cruise control" with your  head of hair, but I wish you would post more.  We miss U!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Mernin' Ladies!

Still waiting for:
Texture Me Naturals
CurlBox (Naturally Smitten)
NurCreations
Target (Alikay Naturals)


----------



## Shay72

Damn, I will have to get in and out the shower today. I hate that. I'll only have to do it once a month, I guess I'll survive.


----------



## rileypak

Just received a shipping notice from NurCreations and picked up my Ebonicurls bonnet from the mailbox.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

@IDareT'sHair & @shawnyblazes 
Just received shipping notice form NurCreations


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl @shawnyblazes @rileypak

I made another NuCreations Cart last night, but did not/could not hit paynah. 

The shipping escalated each time I added an item to try to get to the fiddy, so I let it go.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl @shawnyblazes @rileypak
> 
> I made another NuCreations Cart last night, but did not/could not hit paynah.
> 
> The shipping escalated each time I added an item to try to get to the fiddy, so I let it go.


I did not bite at the fiddy.  Just disgusted.  My post office is redelivering my order on Monday.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

shawnyblazes said:


> *I did not bite at the fiddy.  Just disgusted.  My post office is redelivering my order on Monday*.



@shawnyblazes 
I wanted to see what it would be like. 

I got to about $35 w/$12+ in shipping, so I stopped.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

IDareT'sHair said:


> @shawnyblazes
> I wanted to see what it would be like.
> 
> I got to about $35 w/$12+ in shipping, so I stopped.



Likewise.  I wasn't about to message her because she knows the price is out there.  The discount code is nice but not enough for me to pay $12 in shipping.  I would have bite at maybe 10 but almost $13..no thanks.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@shawnyblazes
I wanted to try the Bamboo Serum everyone raves about.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

shawnyblazes said:


> *Likewise.  I wasn't about to message her because she knows the price is out there.  The discount code is nice but not enough for me to pay $12 in shipping.  I would have bite at maybe 10 but almost $13..no thanks.*



@shawnyblazes
She gave me a _Long Lecture_ about how USPS sets the rates etc..... 

My eyes glazed over because I know all about Flat Rate. 

I ship things too, in swaps, sales etc....I know all about USPS.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@shawnyblazes
So Sarenzo doesn't open until 9 p.m.?  I can't remember if there is a code or not?

I hope I have better luck with them this time.

People are still having a lot of "issues" with this company, so I hafta' decide if I really want to take the chance.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

@IDareT'sHair  & @shawnyblazes 
I didn't even bother either. I knew I would have to message her to get a better shipping rate but didn't want to do that. It's just too much hassle and that takes the fun out of it for me. 

I'm just glad my stuff is on the way so that will be my first and last from this vendor unless they change shipping costs.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

IDareT'sHair said:


> *She gave me a Long Lecture about how USPS sets the rates etc.....
> 
> My eyes glazed over because I know all about Flat Rate.
> 
> I ship things too, in swaps, sales etc....I know all about USPS.*



@curlyhersheygirl


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I thought MyLoux said their M-Day Sale would start today?

Hmmmmm............


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl
I used up quite a bit of stuff yesterday.  I was actually kinda proud of myself. 

Unfortunately, it didn't put much of a dent in things.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @shawnyblazes
> She gave me a _Long Lecture_ about how USPS sets the rates etc.....
> 
> My eyes glazed over because I know all about Flat Rate.
> 
> I ship things too, in swaps, sales etc....I know all about USPS.


@IDareT'sHair 

If that's the case then why is she able to provide you with flat rate or substantially lower shipping rates when asked. 
I don't have time for all that. I'll stick to my regulars.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> I used up quite a bit of stuff yesterday.  I was actually kinda proud of myself.
> 
> Unfortunately, it didn't put much of a dent in things.


@IDareT'sHair 
That's no problem, just keep knocking them out


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *If that's the case then why is she able to provide you with flat rate or substantially lower shipping rates when asked.
> I don't have time for all that. I'll stick to my regulars.*



@curlyhersheygirl

I guess she thought she was talkin' to some Newbie in the Hair- Care Game.

You know how 'we' pack them boxes full, and we've never paid that for x2 or x3 items.

And I mean we can pack some boxes. And I've never paid that.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> 
> I guess she thought she was talkin' to some Newbie in the Hair- Care Game.
> 
> You know how 'we' pack them boxes full, and we've never paid that for x2 or x3 items.
> 
> And I mean we can pack some boxes. And I've never paid that.


@IDareT'sHair 
That is so true. 

She's missing out on making money because she can't or won't get her shipping together. The same issue with Siamese Twist


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *She's missing out on making money because she can't or won't get her shipping together. The same issue with Siamese Twist*



@curlyhersheygirl

Yep.  And them itty-bitty discounts


----------



## EnExitStageLeft

@MileHighDiva 

Thank you so much for the well wishes. I really need to start posting more. Sometimes I snoop to be nosy and feel out of the loop because I don 't know about certain things lol. I miss you guys too.


----------



## Shay72

Why am I just noticing Jakeala is in VA? All behind the times. 

Why did this fool (he is a mess) say I looked like I had a ziploc bag on my head when I was dc'ing earlier?


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

IDareT'sHair said:


> @shawnyblazes
> So Sarenzo doesn't open until 9 p.m.?  I can't remember if there is a code or not?
> 
> I hope I have better luck with them this time.
> 
> People are still having a lot of "issues" with this company, so I hafta' decide if I really want to take the chance.


_The site will open TONIGHT @9pm est
PLEASE REVIEW THIS WHOLE EMAIL 
at 9pm - 10pm est we will have a *flash sale* 
40% off the following sections Only
Hair Care
Body Care
Bath
Feminine Care
Face Care
Soap
Use Coupon Code BDay40_


----------



## flyygirlll2

@shawnyblazes What are some good products from this line? Interesting that the flash sale is at 9:00 pm


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

flyygirlll2 said:


> @shawnyblazes What are some good products from this line? Interesting that the flash sale is at 9:00 pm



I'm strictly about her body care.  Feminine wash. Body Syrup and frosting.   Loveeeeeeeee those items.


----------



## flyygirlll2

Well I ended up flat ironing my hair and cut about 2 inches off. I will try to keep my hair straight for 2 weeks unless my scalp starts acting up.

For any of those that are natural who deal with bushy ends, how do you handle it? I'm asking because my nape is natural and the ends stay bushy even when I mouisturize it.  As I was flat ironing today, I was getting little balls (idk how else to describe it) on the ends. It was really annoying.

I swear this is what would make me not want to transition anymore. I really don't want to deal with this all over my head.


----------



## flyygirlll2

@shawnyblazes Thank you.


----------



## MileHighDiva

shawnyblazes said:


> _The site will open TONIGHT @9pm est
> PLEASE REVIEW THIS WHOLE EMAIL
> at 9pm - 10pm est we will have a *flash sale*
> 40% off the following sections Only
> Hair Care
> Body Care
> Bath
> Feminine Care
> Face Care
> Soap
> Use Coupon Code BDay40_


Just ordered two Hair Creamy Oil's in Twisted Vanilla and Butter Creme.  I need something to replace SD Nourish oil.


----------



## MileHighDiva

flyygirlll2 said:


> Well I ended up flat ironing my hair and cut about 2 inches off. I will try to keep my hair straight for 2 weeks unless my scalp starts acting up.
> 
> For any of those that are natural who deal with bushy ends, how do you handle it? I'm asking because my nape is natural and the ends stay bushy even when I mouisturize it.  As I was flat ironing today, I was getting little balls (idk how else to describe it) on the ends. It was really annoying.
> 
> I swear this is what would make me not want to transition anymore. I really don't want to deal with this all over my head.


Did you also trim the nape?  Or, just the part that's still transitioning?  Are the balls SSKs?  If so, I keep the last 4 inches of my hair lubed up on a whole other level to avoid them.


----------



## Beamodel

I purchased some aloe Vera juice today. My hair normally don't like this at all but I figured I'd give it a shot again since coconut milk worked for me this time too. 

I was in whole foods and was purchasing wheat germ oil too but out it back. I don't remember paying $15 for it so I passed.


----------



## Beamodel

@flyygirlll2 
That sounds like ssk that you have.


----------



## flyygirlll2

@Beamodel Yup. I wasn't keeping it as stretched as possible either.  I'm realizing more and more that I'll have to blow dry on cool or maybe apply heat which I was trying to avoid to not have this problem.

I'll start dusting that area more from now on. I know ssk's are inevitable but this is way too much for me.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

WOW!
I guess I missed the Flash Sale uh?  Oh well.

And I keep forgetting I placed an order with Donna Marie!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Placed my order with Sarenzo.  I hope I don't end up regretting it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Waiting On:
Hattache (which might arrive today)
Texture Me Natural
Donna Marie
Claudie
NurCreations
Target (Alikay Naturals)
Sarenzo

*I hope I got everything?*


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> Placed my order with Sarenzo.  I hope I don't end up regretting it.



Fingers crossed for you!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> *Fingers crossed for you!*



@rileypak
Um..Yeah IKR?

What a pain.  To order 'skeptically' & painfully place an order.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@rileypak
I keep forgetting everything I ordered.  Listing them helps me remember.

I completely forgot about Donna Marie. 

I don't even know what made me remember?


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak
> I keep forgetting everything I ordered.  Listing them helps me remember.
> 
> I completely forgot about Donna Marie.
> 
> I don't even know what made me remember?



I was looking at your list and had to start remembering everything I've ordered too! 

APB, Sarenzo, Hattache, NurCreations, Slap Cap.
Claudie's and hopefully LRC are next (and last)...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl 
Curly, you know we will pack a box full of 16oz jars and all. 

And I never paid the shipping costs she's charging for x1 or x2 items.

Pffft.  Tryna' school me on USPS.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> *APB, Sarenzo, Hattache, NurCreations, Slap Cap.*
> *Claudie's and hopefully LRC are next (and last)...*



@rileypak

That Fridge gone be over there beggin' for Mercy!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@rileypak

I forgot CurlBox....


----------



## flyygirlll2

I ended up getting a creamy oil from Sarenzo at the last 15 minutes of the sale lol. First time buying from this line.

Right now I'm waiting on...
Hattache- should be arriving today
Bekura
Blue Roze Beauty
APB
Sarenzo


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> Curly, you know we will pack a box full of 16oz jars and all.
> 
> And I never paid the shipping costs she's charging for x1 or x2 items.
> 
> Pffft.  Tryna' school me on USPS.


@IDareT'sHair 
Exactly. The most I ever paid to ship anything was about $10 and that box was crammed full of goodies


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *Exactly. The most I ever paid to ship anything was about $10 and that box was crammed full of goodies*



@curlyhersheygirl
Me Too. 

And you know how we do.  Bottles, Jars, Tubes...We do it all.

So, I'm not feeling any explanations about how USPS works when I already know.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

flyygirlll2 said:


> I ended up getting a creamy oil from Sarenzo at the last 15 minutes of the sale lol.* First time buying from this line*.
> 
> Right now I'm waiting on...
> Hattache- should be arriving today
> *Bekura*
> Blue Roze Beauty
> APB
> Sarenzo



@flyygirlll2

Hope we don't end up with a bad experience.  Unfortunately, I'm expecting the worst.

Brownie and Ltown (I think) were recent casualties of poor CS and lengthy ship times. 

I know Brownie was for sure and I'm thinking maybe Ltown?

Also, I'm really interested in that Bekura Purchase.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

@IDareT'sHair 
Did you get the creamy oil you wanted from Sarenzo?


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @flyygirlll2
> 
> Hope we don't end up with a bad experience.  Unfortunately, I'm expecting the worst.
> 
> Brownie and Ltown (I think) were recent casualties of poor CS and lengthy ship times.
> 
> I know Brownie was for sure and I'm thinking maybe Ltown?
> 
> Also, I'm really interested in that Bekura Purchase.


@IDareT'sHair
Yeah the CS issues was a turn off for me. I hope you ladies don't have any issues. I didn't want to take a chance.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

If there are gone be any Sales, maybe they'll all hit at once (like this weekend)? 

I hope Naturelle Grow is at least 30% 

I have a lot of stuff in my Cart and two Custom Requests.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

@IDareT'sHair 
I'm waiting to see what NG offers as well. If that's mediocre, I'll wait to see what happens for Memorial Day or July 4th


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *Did you get the creamy oil you wanted from Sarenzo?*



@curlyhersheygirl
Yeah, I really didn't want it 'from them' but right now they are the only ones that have it. 

They were $5 a piece (in limited scents).  I went that route and picked up x4.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> Yeah, I really didn't want it 'from them' but right now they are the only ones that have it.
> 
> They were $5 a piece (in limited scents).  I went that route and picked up x4.


@IDareT'sHair 
Ok great. Not a bad deal


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *I'm waiting to see what NG offers as well. If that's mediocre, I'll wait to see what happens for Memorial Day or July 4th*



@curlyhersheygirl
Hopefully, it's over 25%.  If it is, I'm buying.

I want another one of those Emu & Argan Cremes and a couple other things. 

A 16oz in that Coconut & Banana Pre-Poo for sure.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *Ok great. Not a bad deal*



@curlyhersheygirl
Actually getting them is the issue.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl 
I'm glad you mentioned Mem-Day and July4. 

I completely forgot about those.  I've been so focused on this disappointing M-Day.

I still say because it's kinda early.  At least, that's what I wanna beweave.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl

My Hattache should be here today =
x1 HV Avosoya (back up)
x1 ST'icals Molasses (back up)
x2 DB Coconut Lemongrass Transitioning Cremes


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

@IDareT'sHair 
I'm glad you were able to get the transitioning creme.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *I'm glad you were able to get the transitioning creme*.



@curlyhersheygirl
CLAWD!  Finally!  I loved it relaxed. 

Wonder how it will work Natural?  

I wonder if CM is having a M-Day Sale?  I'd like to grab another 16oz DB Pumpkin Seed.


----------



## flyygirlll2

@IDareT'sHair Hopefully there aren't any issues or that will be the first and last time dealing with this vendor. Yeah, I'm interested in trying out that cream from Bekura. I'll let you know when I use it on how it is.

Speaking of DB Transitioning Cream, it was OOS on Hattache when I went to buy it during the sale. I used to use it long time ago when I was stretching my relaxers.


----------



## BrownBetty

Anyone use oyin boing?


----------



## MileHighDiva

MileHighDiva said:


> Did you also trim the nape?  Or, just the part that's still transitioning?  Are the balls SSKs?  If so, I keep the last 4 inches of my hair lubed up on a whole other level to avoid them.


@flyygirlll2, reposting to make sure you saw this.


----------



## flyygirlll2

@MileHighDiva Yeah I trim the nape area as well. I haven't been keeping up with dusting in between trims. I didn't think I'd have to since I trimmed last month but apparently that's not enough. Now I'll have to switch up my regimen. I already use protein but my natural hair craves more moisture than protein though.

They unfortunately are ssk's


----------



## MileHighDiva

flyygirlll2 said:


> @MileHighDiva Yeah I trim the nape area as well. I haven't been keeping up with dusting in between trims. I didn't think I'd have to since I trimmed last month but apparently that's not enough. Now I'll have to switch up my regimen. I already use protein but my natural hair craves more moisture than protein though.
> 
> They unfortunately are ssk's



Don't cut/trim anymore!  Please start LCOB'ing the the life out of the last 4-5 inches of your hair.  Heavy sealing will eliminate the SSKs,


----------



## flyygirlll2

Thanks @MileHighDiva I'll use some heavy duty mouistrizers/butters on that area. My hair grows fine, just the ssk's are a nuisance.


----------



## Shay72

I don't know why I keep watching these ATL Natural Hair Show haul videos. Now I want some Camille Rose.....


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My Hattache came today:
DB's Transitioning Hair Crème is in a jar now. (Interesting)

*I did get a Jakeala Sweet Honey Hair Thang as a gift*


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I received Shipping Notices for:
CurlBox
Texture Me Natural


----------



## flyygirlll2

My Hattache order arrived today. Recieved shipping notifications for Bekura and Blue Roze Beauty.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@flyygirlll2
I see BRB has launched an Almond Milk Line.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I placed an order with My Loux.  I thought I was getting ST'icals Afrotastic, but it's really ST'icals Fluffalicious. 

I am asking to switch it to BM Luscious Cream and pay the difference.

I hope they let me.


----------



## flyygirlll2

@IDareT'sHair Yeah I peeped that too. I see there's even a ceramide serum. I'm holding off until I use the products I ordered to see if I like them.

Hope they let you switch the order. Apparently Soultanicals is available at Target now. Hopefully she works out her consistency issues.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

flyygirlll2 said:


> @IDareT'sHair Yeah I peeped that too. *I see there's even a ceramide serum.* I'm holding off until I use the products I ordered to see if I like them.  Hope they let you switch the order. *Apparently Soultanicals is available at Target now. Hopefully she works out her consistency issues.*


@flyygirlll2
The Ceramide Serum sounds very interesting.

I saw that about ST'icals in Target.  I wonder about shelf-life.  Separation issues etc.....wonder if that has been resolved?


----------



## Beamodel

Hey girls...
The only thing I'm waiting on is Soultanicals. I forgot when I ordered it. I think I ordered it last weekend. 

I want to buy some SSI honey buttercream & the green tea moisturizer. Maybe the honey conditioner too. I'm not sure about that one.  

I think my hair responds better to light weight products, especially translucent leave ins/moisturizers instead of thick ones


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel said:


> *I think my hair responds better to light weight products, especially translucent leave ins/moisturizers instead of thick ones*


@Beamodel
It's good that you know this.  Is SSI having a Sale?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@flyygirlll2
I just heard back from My Loux.  They are making the switch.  *YAY*


----------



## Beamodel

@IDareT'sHair 
I'm not sure but I hope they will though.


----------



## flyygirlll2

@IDareT'sHair Yes the serum does look good, but I told myself to have a seat and wait lol. Now that Soultanicals will be in Target, she's going to have to get it together because it's a large retail store which of course will expose the line to more potential customers. Nobody has time for inconsistency foolishness.

@Beamodel I like light weight products if I'm roller setting, but otherwise my hair drinks everything up.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel said:


> *I'm not sure but I hope they will though.*



@Beamodel
They normally do.  I can sit this one out on them.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

flyygirlll2 said:


> *but otherwise my hair drinks everything up.*



@flyygirlll2
Gurl.....So Does Mine.  Errthang in one big Gulp.


----------



## flyygirlll2

@IDareT'sHair That's good that they will do the switch. 

@Beamodel I haven't heard anything from SSI. I follow them on IG and nothing has been posted so far. Since I purchased some SSI from Hattache, I *think* I should be good


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72 said:


> I don't know why I keep watching these ATL Natural Hair Show haul videos. *Now I want some Camille Rose.....*



@Shay72

You should get some.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@rileypak
I'm still fighting back Package Withdraw


----------



## Beamodel

I'm jelly. I wish I had those SSI products I want. I never tried the green tea or the honey buttercream yet. @IDareT'sHair @flyygirlll2


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Beamodel
Yeah, I don't need any SSI this time.  I'll look at it BF.


----------



## flyygirlll2

@Beamodel I don't have the Buttercream but did just receive the Green Tea Coconut Hair Milk. We'll see how it works on my finicky hair.


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak
> I'm still fighting back Package Withdraw



Me too!!! 

And I forgot I ordered Soultanicals too 
So APB, Soultanicals, Hattache, Sarenzo, Slap Cap, and NurCreations...
Now I'm thinking about that Ceramide Serum from BRB


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> *Me too!!!*
> 
> And I forgot I ordered* Soultanicals too *
> *So APB, Soultanicals, Hattache, Sarenzo, Slap Cap, and NurCreations...*



@rileypak
Keep Fightin' Gurl....

I know after M-Day, I will be facing it once again.  At least until Mem-Day.

For Me;
My Loux
Texture Me Naturals
Claudie's
Sarenzo
CurlBox
Target
NurCreations
Donna Marie


----------



## Beamodel

flyygirlll2 said:


> @Beamodel I don't have the Buttercream but did just receive the Green Tea Coconut Hair Milk. We'll see how it works on my finicky hair.



Keep me posted on it please.


----------



## flyygirlll2

Well surprise surprise.... I just recieved a shipping notification from Sarenzo. @IDareT'sHair I know you said there have been issues with Sarenzo, so hopefully you and no one else encounter issues. I only ordered 1 Creamy Oil.

@Beamodel I'll keep you updated. I've tried the Beruti Hair Milk I believe it's called before and it did nothing for my hair. I ended up giving it away. I'm hoping the Green Tea one works better.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

flyygirlll2 said:


> *Well surprise surprise.... I just recieved a shipping notification from Sarenzo.  I know you said there have been issues with Sarenzo, so hopefully you and no one else encounter issues. I only ordered 1 Creamy Oil.*



@flyygirlll2


----------



## flyygirlll2

@IDareT'sHair  Girl, I was not expecting a shipping notification that quick.

For some reason both tracking #'s for Bekura and BRB are not working currently


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@flyygirlll2
I don't think I'll get anything today, but I do have some things on the way.  Target (Alikay Naturals) could possibly come today.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

flyygirlll2 said:


> *Girl, I was not expecting a shipping notification that quick.*



@flyygirlll2
I shoulda' ordered one & done. 

It still shouldn't be that hard to throw x4 of them together. 

I was going to say, yeah that SSI Buriti Hair Milk gets turrrrible reviews (most of the time). 

Had no interest in it after reading reviews in this thread back in the day.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@flyygirlll2
Dang!  Target won't be here until Friday.


----------



## rileypak

Morning ladies!


----------



## Beamodel

flyygirlll2 said:


> Well surprise surprise.... I just recieved a shipping notification from Sarenzo. @IDareT'sHair I know you said there have been issues with Sarenzo, so hopefully you and no one else encounter issues. I only ordered 1 Creamy Oil.
> 
> @Beamodel I'll keep you updated. I've tried the Beruti Hair Milk I believe it's called before and it did nothing for my hair. I ended up giving it away. I'm hoping the Green Tea one works better.



Thank you. I've never tried that milk before. I don't think it peaked my interest. I love the cocoa cream and the cranberry ones though. Hoping to add the green tea and the honey butter cream to my line up as well lol.


----------



## flyygirlll2

@IDareT'sHair  Yeah the Creamy Oil shouldn't take forever and a day to make IMO. The SSI Beruti Hair Milk was a fail on my strands. I think there's a member here IIRC that loved it, but our hair properties are different so there's that. 
I really want to get a silk scarf or bonnet from Pretty AnnToinets 

@Beamodel I really like the SSI Cranberry, the Cocoa Cream is ok. I find myself reaching for the Cranberry more.


----------



## flyygirlll2

Well my hair has already started to revert  
I'm really trying to push off wash day for 2 weeks but the way my hair is set up right now tho...


----------



## BrownBetty

Hi ladies - where do you buy your wig caps?  
@IDareT'sHair @shawnyblazes  anyone else please chime in, thx.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@BrownBetty at a Local BSS you may also want to ask @divachyk


----------



## IDareT'sHair

So no packages today, but I opened a box I got yesterday and didn't open.

A replacement for my Felicia Leatherwood (knock-off).  I still cannot/did not find my Brush?

*I have a lot of stuff on the way*


----------



## divachyk

BrownBetty said:


> Hi ladies - where do you buy your wig caps?
> @IDareT'sHair @shawnyblazes  anyone else please chime in, thx.



Beauty Supply Store, Sally's or even Amazon would have them. I buy spandex dome caps. @BrownBetty


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

BrownBetty said:


> Hi ladies - where do you buy your wig caps?
> @IDareT'sHair @shawnyblazes  anyone else please chime in, thx.



I don't wear wig caps. I like my scalp to breath.  I do know they sell them at local BSS though.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I keep forgetting I ordered Donna Marie.  I just convo'ed them to see when my package will ship.

I also convo'ed NG and to ask her about her M-Day Sale and if I can get a Custom Order


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I should do another My Loux order.  25% and Free Ship over $35.00 is a decent sale (IMO).

I thought about getting BN's Cowash and a few other items.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@shawnyblazes @rileypak @flyygirlll2

I'm ready to buy something.

So disappointed at the 'lack of sales'


----------



## flyygirlll2

@IDareT'sHair I know the feeling all too well lol. Yeah, some of these MD sales haven't been that serious. I'm happy to have a few packages coming though 

I haven't even opened my Hattache package yet lol. I just got home from work, took it out the mailbox and put it aside.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

IDareT'sHair said:


> @shawnyblazes @rileypak @flyygirlll2
> 
> I'm ready to buy something.
> 
> So disappointed at the 'lack of sales'




I really was expecting the sales to be great.  I could swear last year I picked up a lot during Mothers Day.


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> @shawnyblazes @rileypak @flyygirlll2
> 
> I'm ready to buy something.
> 
> So disappointed at the 'lack of sales'



The hair sales have been disappointing and I had the urge to nab a little something too 

I treated myself to some face care stuff at 30% off from Shea Terra Organics (code: may2016)


----------



## Shay72

Looking at everybody's APB orders I might of shoulda ordered the Tropical Daily Moisturizer. But now I'm all distracted by BRB....ceramide serum, almond milk stuff....$9.99.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Shay72 said:


> Looking at everybody's APB orders I might of shoulda ordered the Tropical Daily Moisturizer. But now I'm all distracted by BRB....ceramide serum, almond milk stuff....$9.99.


Me too, I want that ceramide serum.


----------



## rileypak

shawnyblazes said:


> Me too, I want that ceramide serum.



Me three...I'm still thinking about that BRB Ceramide Serum


----------



## flyygirlll2

Dang... I've been eyeing that Ceramide Serum too  even though I said I wanted to hold off but I love me some ceramides


----------



## rileypak

flyygirlll2 said:


> Dang... I've been eyeing that Ceramide Serum too  even though I said I wanted to hold off but I love me some ceramides



I love ceramides too 
That product is the only reason I'm even considering purchasing from BRB again


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Picked up 16oz Amala & Avocado L-I from Texture Me Natural (50% off today only)

My Claudie's also shipped.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I Convo'ed DM about my order and mysteriously received shipping information....


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ended up finding my FL Brush as I was putting away the replacement

Well, at least now I have a back up.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Used up:
x1 Jakeala Sweet Honey Hair Thang (in Berry Bellini) I have x1 Berry Bellini back up and x1 Peach Bellini back up.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I'm ready for NG, so I can put my M-Day festivities to a close.

Will wait until all ya'll get BRB's Ceramides before I buy anything from her.

I'm still salty about her changing that Pumpkin Puree to something literally unrecognizable. And she also did something to my beloved Pumpkin Hair Whip.

In fact, I probably won't get anything from her unless you all absolutely love, love, love it.


----------



## BrownBetty

I haven't bought anything not even APB.  Sigh.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@BrownBetty
Good for You.  I've bought enough for the both of us.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My CurlBox and my 2nd Texture Me Natural purchases are moving through USPS.

Waiting on:
Claudie
Donna Marie
CurlBox
Texture Me Natural (x2 orders)
My Loux
Sarenzo
NurCreations

Is that all?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My packages that really actually shipped continue to move very slowly through USPS.

And several were just "Created Label" is still sitting on somebody's kitchen table.  *sucks teef*

And I notice the Sales Thread is has basically stalled too.  Turrrible. 

*Boo* Bad M-Day Sales 2016.


----------



## rileypak

Good morning everyone!

@IDareT'sHair
Have you tried the reformulated Silk Dreams Destination Hydration? How does it compare to the old one?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> Good morning everyone!
> 
> *Have you tried the reformulated Silk Dreams Destination Hydration? How does it compare to the old one?*



@rileypak
Reformulated? UGHHH!  I didn't know that.  No, I haven't cracked it open yet.

Has everything over there been reformulated?  I was interested in revisiting Wheat Germ as a Natural.

Is there a Sale?


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak
> Reformulated? UGHHH!  I didn't know that.  No, I haven't cracked it open yet.
> 
> Has everything over there been reformulated?  I was interested in revisiting Wheat Germ as a Natural.
> 
> Is there a Sale?



No, no sale.
When her supplier stopped creating one of her ingredients/mixes/bases/etc, she had to reformulate all the conditioners except for the Wheat Germ Butter Conditioner because it didn't use whatever it was she couldn't get anymore.

I was just curious. I have half of an old bottle that's on my use up list. I was wondering how the new one compared. I still need to try the DCs too. Some have noticed no difference in the reformulation, some have. *shrugs*


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> *No, no sale.*



@rileypak
I knew better as I was typing that.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

rileypak said:


> No, no sale.
> When her supplier stopped creating one of her ingredients/mixes/bases/etc, she had to reformulate all the conditioners except for the Wheat Germ Butter Conditioner because it didn't use whatever it was she couldn't get anymore.
> 
> I was just curious. I have half of an old bottle that's on my use up list. I was wondering how the new one compared. I still need to try the DCs too. Some have noticed no difference in the reformulation, some have. *shrugs*


I never could get down with the hype over this line.  My hair wanted to love it but I still have some DCs in my stash that I keep overlooking.  Gotta get it them soon though, its been a year.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

shawnyblazes said:


> *I never could get down with the hype over this line.  My hair wanted to love it but I still have some DCs in my stash that I keep overlooking.*



@shawnyblazes
Same Here.  That's why I primarily sold off my entire stash (or did swaps).

I always found myself reaching for other things.

The Destination Hydration is the only thing I continue to purchase as one of my line-ups of my perfect summer cowashes.  I hope it isn't too different with the reformulation.

I would consider revisiting the Wheat Germ Butter now as a Natural.


----------



## rileypak

shawnyblazes said:


> I never could get down with the hype over this line.  My hair wanted to love it but I still have some DCs in my stash that I keep overlooking.  Gotta get it them soon though, its been a year.



Some of the DCs my relaxed hair loved, some of them my transitioning/natural hair loves. 
I don't know what it is about her formulation but my hair likes her conditioner.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@rileypak
I did not care for the Wheat Germ relaxed. 

But I could possibly see myself liking it as Natural hence, the desire to revisit this one.

Actually, I almost bought it instead of DH, but decided to stick with what I know.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@shawnyblazes @rileypak
Has anybody's NurCreations actually moved?  Mine is still in 'Created Label' mode.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

All I know is if the ingredients are right on Shescentit new products I might have to lay the smack down, sale or no sale.

 Something about this line my hair loves.  I could lowkey use her entire line as a staple.  

That coconut sorbet, cranberry cocktail ( boo thang), blueberry cowash ( outstanding) , marshmallow cream ( sigh).
 I really dig her line.  I just dont like the bottle changes and some of the price points for what you get.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

IDareT'sHair said:


> @shawnyblazes @rileypak
> Has anybody's NurCreations actually moved?  Mine is still in 'Created Label' mode.



I received my Nurcreations on Friday,its still at the post office though because I asked for a redelivery( Saturday) and my post office sucks monkey toes.  I'll be calling at lunch time to act a fool


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> I would consider revisiting the Wheat Germ Butter now as a Natural.



The WGBC is so yummy!!! My relaxed hair didn't fully appreciate it and I was very meh on it back then. My natural hair loves it now. Loves it!!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

shawnyblazes said:


> All I know is if the ingredients are right on Shescentit new products I might have to lay the smack down, sale or no sale.
> *Something about this line my hair loves.  I could lowkey use her entire line as a staple.*
> 
> *That coconut sorbet, cranberry cocktail ( boo thang), blueberry cowash ( outstanding) , marshmallow cream ( sigh).
> I really dig her line.  *I just dont like the bottle changes and some of the price points for what you get.



@shawnyblazes
*Fab* use to say that all the time.  How just this one line could be a staple.

I agree about the products you mentioned.  Although, I still have not tried the Cranberry Cocktail yet.

My favs are some of the old school ones: Avocado Conditioner, Pomegranate, Fortifying, Marshmallow, Seyani Butter etc.....

Coconut Sorbet & Blueberry are some of my new favs.  And I am sure the Cranberry Cocktail that gets great reviews.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> *The WGBC is so yummy!!! My relaxed hair didn't fully appreciate it and I was very meh on it back then. My natural hair loves it now. Loves it!!!*



@rileypak

This is exactly what I was afraid of.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@shawnyblazes @rileypak

I wouldn't have beweaved in a million years that these M-Day Sales would be this bad. 

It is already Thursday and there is nothing but Crickets Chirping.

At least Texture Me Naturals kept me out of a slump with those great offers.  I hope I like everything.


----------



## rileypak

shawnyblazes said:


> All I know is if the ingredients are right on Shescentit new products I might have to lay the smack down, sale or no sale.



I love the Marshmallow Herbal Hair Creme and I'm loving the rinse out conditioners so far.
I'm very interested in the new products, especially if they're rinse outs or moisturizers.



IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak
> 
> This is exactly what I was afraid of.



Yeah buddy... 
My hair loves ceramides and the WGBC makes my hair feel soft and smooth. I use it as a leave in and it's one of my staple/borderline HG balanced leave ins. I consider it balancing towards moisture for me.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@rileypak
I was going to buy it as a R/O.  A big thing that kept me from buying was the 8oz although I would have purchased Dream Big. 

However, DH is already 16oz at a lower price.

With anything over her usual 10% I may consider it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My:
NurCreations
Target (Alikay Naturals)
CurlBox (Naturally Smitten)

All Came Today!  I haven't opened any of them yet!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@flyygirlll2

Still waiting on:
Texture Me Natural (x2 separate orders)
Claudie
Donna Marie
My Loux
Sarenzo


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @shawnyblazes @rileypak
> Has anybody's NurCreations actually moved?  Mine is still in 'Created Label' mode.


@IDareT'sHair 
Received my order today.
None of the sprayers are working so I'll have to swap them out.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> Received my order today.
> *None of the sprayers are working so I'll have to swap them out.*



@curlyhersheygirl
You better Get Out!

What all did you get Ms. C?  I thought you just got the DC'er?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *None of the sprayers are working so I'll have to swap them out*.



@curlyhersheygirl
And on that Note.....Lemme go open up this box.


----------



## flyygirlll2

@IDareT'sHair I just recieved my Sarenzo and BRB order 

I'm now waiting on Bekura, APB, and a silk sleeping cap I purchased today from Pretty Anntoinets.

Ya'll will have to let me know how that DC is from Nurcreations. The shipping issues held me back.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I unpacked my NurCreations.  It appears I'm missing some product.  

And yeah, yeah, yeah....I know all about 'settling' during shipment, but I still maintain it is not a full Jar.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

flyygirlll2 said:


> *I just recieved my Sarenzo* and BRB order   Ya'll will have to let me know how that DC is from Nurcreations. The shipping issues held me back.


@flyygirlll2
Thanks for this. 

I went back and adjusted my list (I forgot all about Sarenzo).

Will let you know about the Avocado & Green Tea DC'er.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Well tomorrow's Friday....and I mean Sales should be comin' out the Ying-Yang and we got Nada.

That's very interesting.  A very uneventful M-Day Season.  And I am not holding out hope that Mem-Day will be any better.

I should get one of my TMN packages tomorrow and maybe Claudie?


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> You better Get Out!
> 
> What all did you get Ms. C?  I thought you just got the DC'er?


@IDareT'sHair 
I got x3 bamboo spritz and x2 16oz avocado and green tea DC's


----------



## flyygirlll2

@IDareT'sHair Danm  See, these issues here are a turn off from people purchasing despite the rave reviews for the products. She needs to get it together.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@flyygirlll2
I'm glad I sat the Fiddy off Fiddy out.  Besides the long wait times, that shipping was absolutely ridiculous.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *I got x3 bamboo spritz and x2 16oz avocado and green tea DC's*



@curlyhersheygirl
I can't wait for you (or one of the Kurl-Kidz) to try both.  That Spritz sounded great.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Just went to take a little whiff.  Very "Green" Smelling.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> I can't wait for you (or one of the Kurl-Kidz) to try both.  That Spritz sounded great.


@IDareT'sHair 
I misted my hair with it when I changed the sprayer and it has my hair feeling really good so far. I'll see how it feels in the morning. I just realized it contains no carrier oils so that is quite interesting.

I also applied a tiny bit of the DC on the back of my hand to see the consistency of it. Once I washed it off it left a wonderful cooling, tingly sensation on my hand so I'm really looking forward to using it on my hair.

I hope she gets it together because it would be a shame if this stuff is awesome.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl
What 'scents' did you get the Bamboo Spritz in?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> I hope she gets it together because* it would be a shame if this stuff is awesome.*


@curlyhersheygirl
What if it is Curly????  I wanted to try that Creme, but it had Lemongrass and I  was unsure of her Lemongrass


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> What 'scents' did you get the Bamboo Spritz in?


@IDareT'sHair 
That one didn't have scent options. It smells like mint and rosemary.




IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> What if it is Curly????  I wanted to try that Creme, but it had Lemongrass and I  was unsure of her Lemongrass


There are some other things that I wanted to try but decided to wait.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *That one didn't have scent options. It smells like mint and rosemary.*



@curlyhersheygirl
This one has a drop down box where they had scents listed.

https://www.etsy.com/listing/255153...erum-w-capacau-butter?ref=shop_home_active_18


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> I thought I saw a drop down box where they had scents listed.
> 
> https://www.etsy.com/listing/255153...erum-w-capacau-butter?ref=shop_home_active_18


@IDareT'sHair 
That's not the one I got. That one is a serum I got a spritz 

https://www.etsy.com/listing/231489...ixir-hair-mist-growth?ref=shop_home_active_12


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl

I also want this:

https://www.etsy.com/listing/241112...air-scalp-food-creamy?ref=shop_home_active_17

And This:

https://www.etsy.com/listing/225188...stor-oil-honey-almond?ref=shop_home_active_12


----------



## KinksAndInk

I'm happy that y'all orders finally started coming in. I was ready to drive to her house/office/wherever she at and   I can't wait to get my "last" package. Probably won't get here til June. Been a week already with no shipping info so I'm using the jar that I have very sparingly cuz it'll be a while I'm sure.


----------



## KinksAndInk

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> 
> I also want this:
> 
> https://www.etsy.com/listing/241112...air-scalp-food-creamy?ref=shop_home_active_17
> 
> And This:
> 
> https://www.etsy.com/listing/225188...stor-oil-honey-almond?ref=shop_home_active_12


I might be willing to take one for the team and try these things for you


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@KinksAndInk
Yep.  I was going to let you know in another thread it finally came.

I just made a "Mock Cart" and shipping was over $15.00


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> 
> I also want this:
> 
> https://www.etsy.com/listing/241112...air-scalp-food-creamy?ref=shop_home_active_17
> 
> And This:
> 
> https://www.etsy.com/listing/225188...stor-oil-honey-almond?ref=shop_home_active_12


@IDareT'sHair 
The first one and this is what I had on my list to try next.

https://www.etsy.com/listing/289687459/16-oz-organic-amla-hair-pudding-w?ref=related-0


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @KinksAndInk
> Yep.  I was going to let you know in another thread it finally came.
> 
> I just made a "Mock Cart" and shipping was over $15.00


@IDareT'sHair 
I may do another custom order but I'm not quite sure yet.  Once I try the DC and see how the spritz does overtime I'll see how I feel.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

KinksAndInk said:


> *I might be willing to take one for the team and try these things for you*



@KinksAndInk
I'm sure you won't mind.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl

I just tried SAVE50 and it said no longer valid.  I looked at the Amala Pudding too.  Sounds good.


----------



## KinksAndInk

I really hope y'all love this stuff. I need to do some investigating and see who I know that she may know so they can talk some sense into her about this shipping. Or I'll make her a spreadsheet with all the stuff we wanna order and see if that money will entice her to get her ish together.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl
I also looked at the Pre-Poo.  Didn't think I wanted an Oil though.  I'll get my Pre-Poo from NG.

I hope she puts out her details soon.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> 
> I just tried SAVE50 and it said no longer valid.  I looked at the Amala Pudding too.  Sounds good.


@IDareT'sHair 
That code actually never worked for me. I tried it last weekend and it said invalid so I thought I missed the sale. I really didn't want to get anything then anyway since I hadn't received my order.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> That code actually never worked for me. I tried it last weekend and it said invalid so I thought I missed the sale. *I really didn't want to get anything then anyway since I hadn't received my order.*



@curlyhersheygirl
Yeah.  I wasn't going to do that either.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl
If SSI were to have a Sale, would you get anything?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Picked up a back up to the back up of 16oz DB Pumpkinseed Conditioner at Curlmart.

I got my Naturelle Grow.  I also requested a Custom Order, so waiting on her to invoice me for that.

So, I guess I'm done.  My 2nd TMN should be here today (x2 8oz Moisture Cremes).


----------



## Beamodel

SSI sale 
30% off 
code: MOM30


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel said:


> *SSI sale
> 30% off
> code: MOM30*



@Beamodel
Very Nice!
I may hafta' mosey on over there.


----------



## Beamodel

I have three items in the cart and my shipping is $9 and some change


----------



## rileypak

Grabbed some SSI.
They were not on the list but I'm liking their rinse outs so had to go ahead and grab some.

The Plantain Leave In from NG is OOS so I'm not sure if I'll still get some...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Snatched a Sugared Peach from SSI.

I got sooooooooooooooooo many packages today I got nervous!

Insane.


----------



## rileypak

I finally picked up my packages.
Hattache, NurCreations, Soultanicals, Slap Cap, Amazon, and Shea Terra Organics all arrived.

Now all I have left to purchase is Claudie's and I'll be done for a little while. Well the fridge is filling up so...


----------



## rileypak

*Used up*
Now Vegetable Glycerin (no back up, will repurchase)


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ran in and out:
x1 Soultanicals Conditioning Curl Crème (back up to the back up)

Used Up:
x1 APB Lotion in Fruit Loops (x1 Fruit Loops back up) but x5 - x6 APB Lotions *various scents*


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Here's what I got today:
Claudie's
Texture Me Natural (order #2)
Naturelle Grow
DevaCurl No Poo (back up to the back up)
Donna Marie
My Loux
*seems like I'm missing something*


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@rileypak
I'm wondering if I should open them or save them to open when Package Withdraw starts to creep in......


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Waiting On (in no particular order):
Texture Me Natural #3
Sarenzo
SheScentIt
Soultanicals
Naturelle Grow


----------



## Beamodel

My Soultanicals shipping label was created on the 4th but here it is the 6th and it has yet to actually move. It's been over a week since I placed my order. 

I'm reminded why I stopped fooling with this company. Note to self. No more purchases directly through them.


----------



## Shay72

Beamodel said:


> SSI sale
> 30% off
> code: MOM30


I need some rinse outs & and maybe 1-2 moisturizers too. Lemme think, lemme think. I was just looking at NG too.


----------



## flyygirlll2

I wanted to try that Plantain leave in from NG but it was OOS. @Beamodel I thought the shipping had improved for Soultanicals. Her line is available online at Target now  I think. I haven't purchased from this line in a minute.

@IDareT'sHair I just recieved my Bekura package today. I haven't opened anything I've recieved so far lol. I probably will over the weekend. I'm tempted to buy something else


----------



## Shay72

Oh I see they trying to hurt me! I decided not to buy J Monique Naturals because I don't need any dc's. This cassia has my hair right and then when I start alternating it with hibiscus I'm good. So I'm focusing on rinse outs, moisturizers (lotions), and leave ins (sprays). Now Honey Handmade just came through with a sale too??? 25% off, no code needed. It also says they have partnered with Hattache'. HH it is because it has my tried & true rinse outs.


----------



## flyygirlll2

I have a Curlmart cart still sitting. Their shipping is so high. I want the MHC Type 4 Cream and some Camille Rose Naturals products.


----------



## Beamodel

@flyygirlll2 

I thought her shipping had gotten better too but looks like a label was created days ago and it hasn't moved yet. Arrggggg


----------



## Beamodel

flyygirlll2 said:


> I have a Curlmart cart still sitting. Their shipping is so high. I want the MHC Type 4 Cream and some Camille Rose Naturals products.



I want another bee mine DC. I should have gotten it when it was 20% off plus free shipping a week or so ago.


----------



## flyygirlll2

@Beamodel Smh. I really hate when I receive a shipping notification but come to find out that only a dang label was created with no sign of movement  It's so annoying.


----------



## flyygirlll2

@Beamodel  Yeah their shipping is high as all get out. I've never tried Bee Mine products but their DC gets good reviews.


----------



## Beamodel

flyygirlll2 said:


> @Beamodel  Yeah their shipping is high as all get out. I've never tried Bee Mine products but their DC gets good reviews.



Yes, I rely like the DC.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

flyygirlll2 said:


> *I have a Curlmart cart still sitting. Their shipping is so high. I want the MHC Type 4 Cream and some Camille Rose Naturals products.*



@flyygirlll2

Don't forget to use cm15 for that extra 15%.


----------



## KinksAndInk

Trying to decide if I want some more Camille Rose almond jai from curlmart...I have like 4 back ups to the back up...maybe 5


----------



## Beamodel

SSI peach conditioner is sold out. I only grabbed one but wishing I would have gotten two know. 

Should have did it @rileypak style lol


----------



## rileypak

Beamodel said:


> SSI peach conditioner is sold out. I only grabbed one but wishing I would have gotten two know.
> 
> Should have did it @rileypak style lol



Yeah buddy  

I'm torn between being happy I got it, knowing I'll probably like it, and sad that it's limited edition and most likely won't be back ever


----------



## flyygirlll2

@IDareT'sHair Yeah even with the code, shipping is still high. I guess I'll wait until Memorial Day to see what's up with sales. I might just buy the CR somewhere else.


----------



## rileypak

*Used up*
APB Moisturizing Whipped Cleansing Creme (so many back ups I've lost count... I think I have 9 or 10 )


----------



## rileypak

@IDareT'sHair 

Lawd this Silk Dreams Destination Hydration is just


----------



## flyygirlll2

@rileypak 9 or 10  A pj after my own heart  I bought only one for the MD sale.

Do you use DH as a rinse out? I bought it during the last sale. I know there's been a change in formula but I've never tried it before, so I wouldn't have that to compare it to.


----------



## Beamodel

rileypak said:


> @IDareT'sHair
> 
> Lawd this Silk Dreams Destination Hydration is just



I like to use it as a leave in too. That's a good conditioner.


----------



## rileypak

flyygirlll2 said:


> @rileypak 9 or 10  A pj after my own heart  I bought only one for the MD sale.
> 
> Do you use DH as a rinse out? I bought it during the last sale. I know there's been a change in formula but I've never tried it before, so I wouldn't have that to compare it to.



I did use it as a rinse out tonight. 
I used to use it as a pre-poo and stopped long ago. Now I'm mad at myself for sleeping on how good it was. I could have been buying it all this time!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@rileypak @Beamodel @flyygirlll2

Yeah DH is very good.  One of my favorite Summer cowashes.

I haven't tried it as a L-I.  I still want to revisit the Wheat Germ Butter Conditioner (or whatever it's called).

OT:  I knew I should have picked up another Sugar Peach.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@rileypak

Did you get your Claudie's?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@flyygirlll2
I see what you mean about CM. 

I just remembered I wanted another Liter of Elucence Moisture Balance and they wanted almost $9 to ship. 

I only paid about $3.50 for the 16oz of DB Pumpkin to ship.

I'll try to catch it when they offer 20% & Free Ship.  Maybe Mem-Day?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Convo'ed Jakeala. 

Wonder what happened to her Sale?  I could 'use' a couple Sweet Honey Hair Thangs.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

So, I couldn't resist.  I ended up opening everything. 

The TMN Moisture Crème smells like something I had before?  Can't wait to try it.

Donna Marie has a new look.  New label. Flat Jars.

The Naturally Smitten Spritz looks really good.  Can't wait to try all those products.

That was a Great Buy.  CurlBox has a nice overall presentation.  Wonder how often they offer good stuff?

Alikay looks interesting.  Both the Avocado & Shea Yogurt.


----------



## BrownBetty

SSI peach con restocked


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl
Hi Curly!.....

I was just getting ready to email my partner in Crime.

I thought you might be busy with Graduation/Prom "stuff"


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

I had a feeling that SSI sweet peach would have sold out quickly. I'm so glad I got 2


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> OT:  I knew I should have picked up another Sugar Peach.



Restocked


----------



## IDareT'sHair

BrownBetty said:


> SSI peach con restocked



@BrownBetty @rileypak
I want another one, but don't want to pay another shipping cost.  I can't remember how she feels about adding to existing orders?...


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak
> 
> Did you get your Claudie's?



Just did


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> Hi Curly!.....
> 
> I was just getting ready to email my partner in Crime.
> 
> I thought you might be busy with Graduation/Prom "stuff"


@IDareT'sHair 
I sure was. Just got back in from the mall. The younger kids and DH were also sick the past 2 days with a stomach bug so that threw off my schedule. I went to the mall with my DC on under a scarf lol


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@rileypak @BrownBetty
I just convo'ed them to see.  If not, I guess I'm cool with one.


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> I want another one, but don't want to pay another shipping cost.  I can't remember how she feels about adding to existing orders?...



I want another bottle too 

I wanna go ahead and round it out to a full 5 bottles in the stash


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> I sure was. Just got back in from the mall. The younger kids and DH were also sick the past 2 days with a stomach bug so that threw off my schedule. *I went to the mall with my DC on under a scarf lol*



@curlyhersheygirl
You know how we do it when we need to get our shop on.

I hope everyone is starting to feel better.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> I want another bottle too
> 
> I wanna go ahead and round it out to a full 5 bottles in the stash



@rileypak
I love the fact that it's 14oz. 

Well, lemme gone & grab another bottle and try to work out the Shipping thing later.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> *Just did*



@rileypak
What did you end up getting?


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> You know how we do it when we need to get our shop on.
> 
> I hope everyone is starting to feel better.


@IDareT'sHair 
Thanks for asking they are.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Lawd....I just went back and read the actual ingredients.

All  I saw $14.50 and 14oz's.

I woulda' been all messed up if it had Lemon, Orange, Grapefruit.

I did not do my homework on this one.  I just jumped in with ya'll.

Ya'll a mess up in here.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl
Nice SSI Haul

@rileypak
Gurl....You are killin' it!  That Fridge gone be all broke down.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl
What else you gettin' Ms. Curl?


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak
> What did you end up getting?



The usual lineup of Revitalizing Hair Reconstructor, Renew Protein Treatment, and Normalizing Conditioner plus the newest addition, thanks to you, Hair Frappé


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> The usual lineup of Revitalizing Hair Reconstructor, Renew Protein Treatment, and Normalizing Conditioner plus the newest addition, thanks to you, *Hair Frappé*



@rileypak
Hey...We can both blame Brownie for that one.

Great Choices.  Her Reconstructor and Protein Renew are the business.


----------



## rileypak

I bought a little Komaza stuff 

Using that sample of Jojoba Hemp that I had took me back to 2011. I had to have some. 
Hope it's still as good as the sample


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> *I bought a little Komaza stuff *
> 
> *Using that sample of Jojoba Hemp that I had took me back to 2011. I had to have some. *
> *Hope it's still as good as the sample*



@rileypak
I was just getting ready to ask you if you were done yet? 

Welp.  I guess you answered that question.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl
What DC did you use today Curly?


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> What else you gettin' Ms. Curl?


@IDareT'sHair 
I was gonna get some NG but she never got back to me about getting a 16oz cleansing creme so I passed.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> What DC did you use today Curly?


@IDareT'sHair 
Jakeala dope and sweet thing mixed.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Used Up:
x1 KBB Super Duper Hydrating Hair Crème (x2 or x3 back ups?)


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *Jakeala dope and sweet thing mixed*.



@curlyhersheygirl 
I used BRB's Chocolate Rose mixed with Sweet Honey Hair Thang.

You got to put the request in "Request A Custom Order".


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl
I wanted you to try that Emu & Argan by NG.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> I wanted you to try that Emu & Argan by NG.


@IDareT'sHair 
Did you get it?


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> I used BRB's Chocolate Rose mixed with Sweet Honey Hair Thang.
> 
> You got to put the request in "Request A Custom Order".


@IDareT'sHair 
I see. Let me go do that.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *Did you get it?*



@curlyhersheygirl
Yeah, I ended up getting a back up.

I got all scalp-y stuff:
Healthy Greens
Emu & Argan
Sweet Honey
Rosemary, Parsley and Peppermint
*Coconut & Banana Pre-Poo*


----------



## rileypak

Starting to open up this past week's packages.

I love companies that give samples! I love companies that actually read comments entered on orders and accommodate them. When I ordered my Shea Terra, I was torn between two oils for my face. I ordered one and left a comment requesting the other as a sample if they had it. 
The first thing I see when I open the box? The sample I requested


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> *I love companies that give samples! I love companies that actually read comments entered on orders and accommodate them. When I ordered my Shea Terra, I was torn between two oils for my face. I ordered one and left a comment requesting the other as a sample if they had it. *
> *The first thing I see when I open the box? The sample I requested*



@rileypak
Nice CS.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I used HV's Methi Set Step 1 today. Man I love that stuff. 

I will have to reup during their Summer Ol' Skool Sale (whenever that is)


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> *Starting to open up this past week's packages.*
> *I love companies that give samples! I love companies that actually read comments entered on orders and accommodate them. When I ordered my Shea Terra, I was torn between two oils for my face. I ordered one and left a comment requesting the other as a sample if they had it. *
> *The first thing I see when I open the box? The sample I requested*



@rileypak

Nice!  Great CS


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@rileypak

Are you done?

I wish Cathy Howse had sales...........  I'm also kinda ticked LRC didn't have a Sale.


----------



## rileypak

Did anyone else get a sample from NurCreations? I got a Rhassoul Clay Cleansing Mud sample. Hattache sent a Sweet Honey Hair Thang sample. My Soultanicals didn't leak for once. Everything looks nice and full


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak
> 
> Are you done?
> 
> I wish Cathy Howse had sales...........  I'm also kinda ticked LRC didn't have a Sale.



...yes I'm done 

I'm a little peeved they didn't have one too. I was ready to grab another Shake and Go liter


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

rileypak said:


> Did anyone else get a sample from NurCreations? I got a Rhassoul Clay Cleansing Mud sample. Hattache sent a Sweet Honey Hair Thang sample. My Soultanicals didn't leak for once. Everything looks nice and full


@rileypak 
I didn't


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> *Did anyone else get a sample from NurCreations? I got a Rhassoul Clay Cleansing Mud sample. Hattache sent a Sweet Honey Hair Thang sample*.



@rileypak @curlyhersheygirl

I did not get a sample from NurCreations, but I did get a Sweet Honey Hair Thang from Hattache.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak
> 
> Nice!  Great CS


Agreed


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@rileypak @curlyhersheygirl
Even though I do not need anything else, I could honestly see myself making another purchase someplace.

I thought I'd be all about the Lotions, but right now I'm stuck on Cremes. 

Maybe when it really heats up, I'll make the shift to Lotions.

OT:  I didn't even bother to look at Siamese Twists.


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak
> 
> Are you done?



Who am I kidding? 
I might grab another Sugar Peach or two...nice size, decent price, I might make another purchase.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> *Who am I kidding? *
> *I might grab another Sugar Peach or two...nice size, decent price, I might make another purchase.*



Yeah @curlyhersheygirl  Who is SHE Kidding??? Certainly not us! @rileypak


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> Yeah @curlyhersheygirl  Who is SHE Kidding??? Certainly not us! @rileypak


@IDareT'sHair 
I was just laughing at her post lol


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

@IDareT'sHair 
How long did NG take to post your custom order?


----------



## Shay72

I might be done.....I may hit up CM for some DB Pumpkin Seed Conditioner. I will be getting some SSI and NG in the near future. And some Oyin and possibly some Camille Rose.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72 said:


> *I might be done.....I may hit up CM for some DB Pumpkin Seed Conditioner. I will be getting some SSI and NG in the near future. And some Oyin and possibly some Camille Rose.*


@Shay72
You got me thinking about Mem-Day Sales.  I was so focused on M-Day, I forgot all about Mem-Day Sales.

OT:  The reason I'm abbreviating, is I hate when it posts links to stuff.  So, to avoid that, I try to work around that.


----------



## flyygirlll2

@IDareT'sHair Yeah I'm going to wait when CM has free shipping cause I'm not about that high arse shipping life. I might open up my packages later. Still itching to buy something though


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *How long did NG take to post your custom order?*


@curlyhersheygirl
She got back with me in a decent amount of time.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

flyygirlll2 said:


> *Yeah I'm going to wait when CM has free shipping cause I'm not about that high arse shipping life. I might open up my packages later. Still itching to buy something though *



@flyygirlll2
I couldn't beweave it cost Three dollars & some change to ship that 16oz DB, but $9 to ship that Liter of Elucence.

I just opened my last package.  And you are not alone.  I can see myself making another purchase.


----------



## flyygirlll2

Today was my friend's graduation. After her graduation we went out to eat and ran into Naptural85!  She was with her husband and daughter. We were talking to her about hair stuff, she was so sweet and down to earth. We took pics with her. When they were leaving, her daughter even said bye to us with her cute little self.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

flyygirlll2 said:


> Today was my friend's graduation. After her graduation we went out to eat and ran into Naptural85!  She was with her husband and daughter. *We were talking to her about hair stuff, she was so sweet and down to earth*. We took pics with her. When they were leaving, her daughter even said bye to us with her cute little self.



@flyygirlll2
Awwww! WOW! Cute Story.  She have any good tips?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Waiting on:
Curlmart
Texture Me Natural #3
SSI (x2 separate orders)
Soultanicals
Naturelle Grow


----------



## flyygirlll2

@IDareT'sHair I told her I was 19 months post and transitioning and she said that was awesome. Since the color she did when she lightened her hair caused damage, she said she wouldn't reccomend doing that. She said to use color rinses or those color chalks instead.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@flyygirlll2
19 months post is Great!  At 20 months, I think I'm finally getting use to it.

Although, I haven't been wearing my hair out.  That will be another battle.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@flyygirlll2 @rileypak
Ya'll oughta find us one last thing to buy!

So, I can put a final end to M-Day 2016.

Wonder if anyone will have any Sales tomorrow?

I guess I'm looking on to Mem-Day.


----------



## flyygirlll2

@IDareT'sHair Girl, I rarely wear my hair out. I live in my buns since it's easy to deal with.

So I ended up grabbing the Plantain Leave in 
( after seeing it's back in stock) and the Moisture Boost Light Spritzer from NG.


----------



## flyygirlll2

@IDareT'sHair I want to get those shears from the Mane Choice. If I get it, that would probably be my last MD purchase.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

flyygirlll2 said:


> *So I ended up grabbing the Plantain Leave in  after seeing it's back in stock) and the Moisture Boost Light Spritzer from NG*.



@flyygirlll2
Gurl....You Quick as Lightin' DANG....... I'm scurrrd.


----------



## flyygirlll2

@IDareT'sHair Girl, you know how it is when you're checking to see if an item is back in stock and my fingers were itching to hit paynah lol.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@flyygirlll2 @rileypak
Imma look at TMN again right quick to make sure there is nothing else I want from over there during that B1 G1 50% off Sale (or whatever it is).


----------



## IDareT'sHair

flyygirlll2 said:


> *Girl, you know how it is when you're checking to see if an item is back in stock *



@flyygirlll2
MAN.....

I definitely want you on my Team when we Train for the PJ Olympics!


----------



## rileypak

Got a 16oz. Avocado Moisturizing Conditioner and x2 Sugar Peach Super Moist Conditioners in a cart...trying to decide


----------



## flyygirlll2

@IDareT'sHair We go hard over here  
Lol.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@flyygirlll2 
Gurl...that cracked me up!  We can tear up some Keyboards over here hittin' PayNah.


----------



## MileHighDiva

flyygirlll2 said:


> @IDareT'sHair We go hard over here
> Lol.





IDareT'sHair said:


> @flyygirlll2
> Gurl...that cracked me up!  We can tear up some Keyboards over here hittin' PayNah.


Y'all been gettin' down with @rileypak leading the way!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@flyygirlll2 @rileypak

I got a CJ Argan Conditioner sitting in a CM Cart.  $4 bucks for shipping.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@MileHighDiva
That @rileypak is a Hauler from way back!


----------



## MileHighDiva

IDareT'sHair said:


> @MileHighDiva
> That @rileypak is a Hauler from way back!


She's going to need a second mini fridge.  Welp no! She needs to just a full size  for haulin'


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I wanna make x1 last M-Day Purchase. 

I had a TMN #4 Cart locked & loaded, but decided to skip it.

I don't wanna pay another $7 for shipping.  That would be $14 in shipping with my existing order. Can't do that.

And I really don't need another CJ Argan & Olive, although I'd love to have another one.

I'll see what's up (if anything) tomorrow.  If nothing interesting doesn't pop up tonight.

OT: I'm surprised HQS didn't have a Sale?


----------



## rileypak

MileHighDiva said:


> She's going to need a second mini fridge.  Welp no! She needs to just a full size  for haulin'



I have a full size one in storage. 
If I had the space for it, it'd be in use


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@rileypak @flyygirlll2

Between M-Day and Mem-Day, we can focus on using up some stuff.  We will only have about 3 weeks or less to _suffer_ through Package Withdraw.


----------



## rileypak

I have APB, Sarenzo, Claudie's, NG, SSI, and Komaza Care coming. 
I think [hair] package withdrawal will be fine for the rest of this month.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> *I have APB, Sarenzo, Claudie's, NG, SSI, and Komaza Care coming. **I think [hair] package withdrawal will be fine for the rest of this month.*



@rileypak
Yeah, unless they come all at once.  I got 10 packages in one day. 

And temptation got the best of me and I had to open them all.  I did open the last one today.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@rileypak
I'm hoping Sugar Peach will make the perfect cowash on a Hot Summa' Day!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Shay72 
Did you end up getting your DB?


----------



## Shay72

I almost forgot @IDareT'sHair that you said that DB Pumpkin Seed Conditioner is in a jar now. It's out of stock on Curl Mart.


----------



## Shay72

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Shay72
> Did you end up getting your DB?


We were posting at the same time


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Shay72
Yeah, it's in a Jar now.  And 16oz is about $17 bucks including shipping.

I finally got my Coconut Lemongrass Transitioning Crème (from Hattache) which is also now in a jar instead of a bottle.


----------



## Shay72

I was gonna buy some TGIN instead but backed out because of the shipping .


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Will finish up:
x1 Bottle of Beautifully Bamboo Vitamins tomorrow (x3 back ups) Will return to Phyto. 

Will be using Phytospecific  & Biotin (10,000 mcg) for the next 4 months.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72 said:


> *I was gonna buy some TGIN instead but backed out because of the shipping *.


@Shay72
I got mine from Target on a Subscription (cause you get free shipping) for 26 weeks, but will more than likely back out of the subscription. 

I probably won't keep Alikay  26 weeks subscription either.

I also got KBB like that.  Will probably keep that 26 week Subscription on that one.


----------



## flyygirlll2

@IDareT'sHair I just bought MHC Type 4 Hair Cream from Curlmart. Shipping was less than $4.00 so I went ahead and got that 

I *might* make one more purchase but not sure yet. I know I need to have a seat though and use up most of these products that I already have


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak
> Yeah, unless they come all at once.  I got 10 packages in one day.
> 
> And temptation got the best of me and I had to open them all.  I did open the last one today.



I just remembered I need to get some more glycerin and I'm planning to grab some lemongrass EO too


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak
> I'm hoping Sugar Peach will make the perfect cowash on a Hot Summa' Day!



I'm hoping I love it as a rinse out as much as I've loved the Pomegranate Curl Quenching Conditioner


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> *I'm hoping I love it as a rinse out as much as I've loved the Pomegranate Curl Quenching Conditioner *



@rileypak
I thought about grabbing one of those. 

I wonder why they discontinued the 16oz'ers?  I saw they had them for about $10 bucks.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

flyygirlll2 said:


> *I just bought MHC Type 4 Hair Cream from Curlmart. Shipping was less than $4.00 so I went ahead and got that  *I *might* make one more purchase but not sure yet. I know I need to have a seat though and use up most of these products that I already have



@flyygirlll2
Good Deal!

I also thought about picking up one of those, but I already have two.

Still thinking about those Shears.


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak
> I thought about grabbing one of those.
> 
> I wonder why they discontinued the 16oz'ers?  I saw they had them for about $10 bucks.



It was sold out on their site 
I hate they've discontinued it. It's so good. SO good 
They should consider doing 'Oldie but Goodie' sales bringing back discontinued stuff on occasion...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@rileypak

I thought it was really, really good too.


----------



## Shay72

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Shay72
> I got mine from Target on a Subscription (cause you get free shipping) for 26 weeks, but will more than likely back out of the subscription.
> 
> I probably won't keep Alikay  26 weeks subscription either.
> 
> I also got KBB like that.  Will probably keep that 26 week Subscription on that one.


I noticed the subscriptions on there. How often do you get the product during the 26 week subscription? You get free shipping after $25 and I can easily spend $25 getting TGIN and Oyin.


----------



## Shay72

I wonder what a good ole sale is for Hairveda? No limits? Vatika Frosting costing $8.00? Liters? Gallons?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72 said:


> *I noticed the subscriptions on there. How often do you get the product during the 26 week subscription? You get free shipping after $25 and I can easily spend $25 getting TGIN and Oyin.*


@Shay72
I selected to receive them every 26 weeks.  You can select how often you want to receive it just like Autoship, and you get a discount & Free Shipping.

I did separate subscriptions for TGIN, Alikay & KBB.  KBB will be the only one I keep.  I started to do one for Oyin.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72 said:


> *I wonder what a good ole sale is for Hairveda? No limits? Vatika Frosting costing $8.00? Liters? Gallons?*



@Shay72
Very Surprised they sat M-Day out this year. 

They said they were having a Huge Summer Sale and bringing back a lot of old favs.

They didn't say when that would occur tho'?  They should do it for Mem-Day.

I know they will give you the VIP Discount with whatever you decide to buy for Ms. Shay-Shay.


----------



## Shay72

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Shay72
> I selected to receive them every 26 weeks.  You can select how often you want to receive it just like Autoship, and you get a discount & Free Shipping.
> 
> I did separate subscriptions for TGIN, Alikay & KBB.  KBB will be the only one I keep.  I started to do one for Oyin.





IDareT'sHair said:


> @Shay72
> Very Surprised they sat M-Day out this year.
> 
> They said they were having a Huge Summer Sale and bringing back a lot of old favs.
> 
> They didn't say when that would occur tho'?  They should do it for Mem-Day.
> 
> I know they will give you the VIP Discount with whatever you decide to buy for Ms. Shay-Shay.


Hhhm, I'm thinking I will do a subscription for Oyin and possibly TGIN (if I like it). I would think the Hairveda sale would be Memorial Day (unofficial start of summer) or July 4th. Or they could do it on the first day of summer. I don't know about the VIP discount, I never heard back from them.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Happy M-Day to all the Mommies in U1B1

Love you Ladies!


----------



## flyygirlll2

Happy Mother's Day ladies!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Made a little sale last night on the remainder of my Relaxer "Stuff" - so I guess there is no turning back nah. 

It's good to have found that stuff a good home.  And I am thankful.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I never did here back from Jakeala.  Hmph.


----------



## Shay72

And I was coming back in here to say I need to check Jakeala out too. I'll be purchasing from her in the near future. I love to support black and local. She's in Virginia so I'll support. I tried that with Sarenzo since she's in Virginia too but....


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Shay72
I did just buy BoBeam's new DC'er.  Her DC'ers are wonderful nice, have you tried any?

I heard back from Jakeala and she said  she forgot all about M-Day, but will have a huge sale in 2 weeks.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72 said:


> *I tried that with Sarenzo since she's in Virginia too but....*



@Shay72

I hope I don't have no problems _again_ with these fools.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Used Up:
x1 Hairveda's Jardin Hair Oil (no back ups, but will repurchase)


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Happy Mother's Day Divas


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Pulled out my APB Lotion in Sugar Cookie Crunch

Also pulled out my last KeraVada Oil.


----------



## Shay72

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Shay72
> I did just buy BoBeam's new DC'er.  Her DC'ers are wonderful nice, have you tried any?
> 
> I heard back from Jakeala and she said  she forgot all about M-Day, but will have a huge sale in 2 weeks.


I haven't tried any of Bobeam's dc's. I do love her poo bars and face masks. I'll add her to the list.
Let me go make my Jakeala list. What I need to do is stop buying planners & journals. It's cutting into my hair money. 



IDareT'sHair said:


> @Shay72
> I hope I don't have no problems _again_ with these fools.


I hope not either. I was running hard with her for awhile. I prefer her body products. Matter of fact I just finished up some of her creamy oil and I still have two body scrubs.

I found out BRB is in VA  too. I fear I'm looking for excuses to purchase from them. The sale ends today so we will see what I decide to do.


----------



## divachyk

I almost never blaze through moisturizers but I'm down to the last bit of Bel Nouvo Deep Quench.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My BoBeam shipped.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

@IDareT'sHair 
I almost missed the NG sale. The code wasn't working yesterday.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *I almost missed the NG sale.* The code wasn't working yesterday.



@curlyhersheygirl
Dang!

Oh, I read it wrong.  You said almost.  I thought you said you missed it.

Were you able to get your Custom Request.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl 

I got waaaay too many DC'ers open right now:
Claudie Khave
DB Deep Conditioning Hair Mask
BRB Chocolate Rose
Coco Conscious Collective Smoothing DC'er

My limit is 3.  Hopefully, I'll use up x1 or x2 during this week's wash day.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> Dang!
> 
> Oh, I read it wrong.  You said almost.  I thought you said you missed it.
> 
> Were you able to get your Custom Request.


@IDareT'sHair 
She told me to just order it and she would upgrade it to 16oz.
The problem was she doesn't answer messages after Thursday so it wasn't until Sunday morning that I was able to get everything sorted. It was a mess. If it was any other vendor I would have KIM


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> 
> *I got waaaay too many DC'ers open right now:*
> Claudie Khave
> DB Deep Conditioning Hair Mask
> BRB Chocolate Rose
> Coco Conscious Collective Smoothing DC'er
> 
> My limit is 3.  Hopefully, I'll use up x1 or x2 during this week's wash day.



@IDareT'sHair 
Same here. We normally do 3 as well but some are protein DC'ers and we don't use those a lot.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> Same here. We normally do 3 as well but some are *protein DC'ers* and we don't use those a lot.


@curlyhersheygirl
I forgot about that.  I have Cathy Howse and Hairveda's Methi Set Step 1 open.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> She told me to just order it and she would upgrade it to 16oz.
> *The problem was she doesn't answer messages after Thursday so it wasn't until Sunday morning that I was able to get everything sorted. It was a mess. If it was any other vendor I would have KIM*



@curlyhersheygirl
I know.  But she is sooooooooo nice.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> I know.  But she is sooooooooo nice.


@IDareT'sHair 
She is that's why I waited for her to sort things out.


----------



## rileypak

Morning everyone!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@rileypak
Mernin'.  I know you must be tired.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

@rileypak 
Morning


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl

We'll hafta' to compare our notes on Emu & Argan Crème.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> 
> We'll hafta' to compare our notes on Emu & Argan Crème.


@IDareT'sHair 
Most definitely


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl
I wanted her Pumpkin Whip too, but it wasn't listed.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl
Did you get any DC'ers?  #399 #400?.....

If so, from whom?


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> I wanted her Pumpkin Whip too, but it wasn't listed.


@IDareT'sHair 
Never heard of that one. Is it a butter too?


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> Did you get any DC'ers?  #399 #400?.....
> 
> If so, from whom?


@IDareT'sHair 
No I need to get down to #50


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *Never heard of that one. Is it a butter too?*



@curlyhersheygirl
Yes, it's a very light Velvety feeling Butter.  It smells 'fruity" actually and nothing at all like Pumpkin.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *No I need to get down to #50 *



@curlyhersheygirl

Yeah...In about 3-4 years!


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> 
> Yeah...In about 3-4 years!


@IDareT'sHair 
You're so terrible.....But correct lol


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl
I gotta stop myself too. 

I need no more Cremes, Lotions, Butters, none of that kind of stuff.

I went a little OCD on those trying to ramp up for Spring/Summer and now I've kinda _over_ prepared.

I need to back away from all of it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl
We should try to make it from M-Day to Mem-Day. 

 *wonder if I (we) could do it*?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl
My NG stuff with the exception of the Pre-Poo and x1 jar of the Emu & Argan will probably be for Fall anyway. 

It's all mainly lot of scalp-y stuff.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> We should try to make it from M-Day to Mem-Day.
> 
> *wonder if I (we) could do it*?


@IDareT'sHair 
I believe we can. It's just a few weeks.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> My NG stuff with the exception of the Pre-Poo and x1 jar of the Emu & Argan will probably be for Fall anyway.
> 
> It's all mainly lot of scalp-y stuff.


@IDareT'sHair 
All my plans went through the window lol. I'm just trying to keep my head down and keep using stuff up.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *All my plans went through the window lol*. I'm just trying to keep my head down and keep using stuff up.


@curlyhersheygirl 
Don't they always???.

Even me just saying from M-Day to Mem-Day is a huge stretch for me.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *I believe we can. It's just a few weeks.*



@curlyhersheygirl 
Now I'm wondering if Jakeala meant over Mem-Day or if she technically meant in 2 weeks? 

She said 2 weeks.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> Now I'm wondering if Jakeala meant over Mem-Day or if she technically meant in 2 weeks?
> 
> She said 2 weeks.


@IDareT'sHair 
I'm thinking Mem-Day. I think that was what she thought about when she said a sale in May


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl
I just convo'ed Jakeala for a little bit of clarification on that small matter.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl
I'm really not a stalker......


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> I'm really not a stalker......


@IDareT'sHair 
Um OK ..... If you say so


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl

When we were talmbout open stuff, I forgot I also have a jar of b.a.s.k. Whiskey Vanilla also open.

I will use that maybe Saturday as a Pre-Treatment.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *Um OK ..... If you say so*



@curlyhersheygirl
I hope she doesn't think I'm cray?

I haven't driven anybody crazy like I use to do Dana (Jasmine Bath & Beauty) and she would just laugh.

But they need customers like me to keep them on their toes.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl
My Curlmart Shipped! (backup to the jarred DB Pumpkin Seed).

I'll put my last bottled version into rotation on Wednesday.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl
I think I told you, the DB Coconut Lemongrass Transitioning also went from a bottle to a jar.

You should try it sometime, I think you'd like it.


----------



## flyygirlll2

I really need to get it together and finish some products in my stash. The products that don't work/not in use I will gift them to friends.

I just want to get my stash down to consist of mainly staple products and back ups of those products. It's easier said than done cause lord knows I love trying products but these bins been overflowing


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak
> Mernin'.  I know you must be tired.



Right...
I woke up buying stuff


----------



## flyygirlll2

@rileypak Lmao me too smh


----------



## rileypak

flyygirlll2 said:


> @rileypak Lmao me too smh



I went ahead and grabbed some more SSI. I still need more glycerin, lemongrass EO, and some spray bottles then I should be good (until Memorial Day).

Now the process of getting it all into the mini fridge begins this evening...


----------



## flyygirlll2

@rileypak LOL until Memorial Day huh? 

I really regret giving away my mini fridge when I had to move. I have some products in my fridge but not a lot. Most of the products I have are in my closet and bathroom.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> *I woke up buying stuff*



@rileypak


----------



## IDareT'sHair

flyygirlll2 said:


> *I really need to get it together and finish some products in my stash.*


@flyygirlll2
So Do I.

We just out to keep knocking them out.


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak



Besides the items I listed up thread, I'm good


----------



## Beamodel

RANT....

I cannot stand when your inexperienced friends try to school you on hair practices. Ummmm, I've been in this hair hair game for years! Please take several seats while I whip my healthy BSL hair in yo face!

Good Day!


----------



## divachyk

Do any of you use rosewater? I'm loving that as a refresher spray.


----------



## rileypak

divachyk said:


> Do any of you use rosewater? I'm loving that as a refresher spray.



I haven't used it in that capacity. 
I've used it in my clay masks for my hair and face but I mostly use it as a toner for my face.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel said:


> *Please take several seats while I whip my healthy BSL hair in yo face!*


@Beamodel
And I hope you did too!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@divachyk
I've steeped Rose Petals as a Tea


----------



## Beamodel

@divachyk 
I use it. I like it... 

@IDareT'sHair 
I sure did lol


----------



## flyygirlll2

@IDareT'sHair  So I used Bekura's Opulant Hair Cream last night.  I actually used it as a sealant on top of a sample moisturizer I recieved from Sarenzo. My hair feels fluffy and soft this morning. It's very creamy and smells good too, not a strong scent IMO.

I'll see how my hair feels in a few days, but so far so good. I think you would like this.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

flyygirlll2 said:


> *So I used Bekura's Opulant Hair Cream last night.* *I'll see how my hair feels in a few days, but so far so good. I think you would like this.*



@flyygirlll2
The Price!  I just bought Tapioca last year for the 1st time.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

divachyk said:


> Do any of you use rosewater? I'm loving that as a refresher spray.


@divachyk 
As a child my grandmother used that mixed with a bit of glycerin when she did our hair. It always kept our hair very moisturized. As an adult I haven't revisited it though.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

I missed all of the sales ladies. I was so busy I was gone. this weekend was Josiahs dedication at church. I cooked and ran all weekend.

I did use up one bottle of  leave in conditioner by APB and baby Josiah is working his way thru his Cream and Coco Butt balm.  I use it on his bootay and to seal in the hair/body lotion by Cream and Coco.

Heres some cuteness for you on his day.  I hope all the mommies had a wonderful day.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> I hope she doesn't think I'm cray?
> 
> I haven't driven anybody crazy like I use to do Dana (Jasmine Bath & Beauty) and she would just laugh.
> 
> *But they need customers like me to keep them on their toes*.


@IDareT'sHair 
They sure do and your fellow divas appreciate all your hard work.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl

Hey Curly!

OT: Heard back from Jakeala....  Her Mem-Day Sale is the 27-30


----------



## IDareT'sHair

shawnyblazes said:


> *I missed all of the sales ladies. I was so busy I was gone. this weekend was Josiahs dedication at church. I cooked and ran all weekend.*



@shawnyblazes
I was wondering???? Where in the Debil is she??? 

We was gettin' it done up in this piece!  All Sales combined, we could start our own Hattache, Curlmart up in here.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

flyygirlll2 said:


> I really need to get it together and finish some products in my stash. The products that don't work/not in use I will gift them to friends.
> 
> *I just want to get my stash down to consist of mainly staple products and back ups of those products.* It's easier said than done cause lord knows I love trying products but these bins been overflowing


@flyygirlll2 
I've been trying to do this for the past 2 years


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@shawnyblazes
Baby Josiah was Cleaner than the Board of Health wasn't he?


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> 
> Hey Curly!
> 
> OT: Heard back from Jakeala....  Her Mem-Day Sale is the 27-30


@IDareT'sHair 
LOL That's great. I'm gonna get my list ready


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

I'm debating if i wanna scoop this Shescentit up without a code or if shes going to have a memorials day sale.

 I wonder if its going to be limited?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *I've been trying to do this for the past 2 years *



@curlyhersheygirl
 And....Imma just keep my Mouf shut.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

IDareT'sHair said:


> @shawnyblazes
> Baby Josiah was Cleaner than the Board of Health wasn't he?



Yes, he was killing it. The ladies was going crazy over Mr Cutness!   Im feeling like I owe it to myself to just buy up a slew up something. Hrmph! all that cooking and NO products!! @IDareT'sHair


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *They sure do and your fellow divas appreciate all your hard work.*



@curlyhersheygirl
I know when they get a Convo from me, they be like........


----------



## IDareT'sHair

So, I did hear back from SSI about combining my shipping and due to that fact that they have a third party fulfilling their orders they are not able to you already know the rest of it.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

@shawnyblazes 
Aww so cute


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> So, I did hear back from SSI about combining my shipping and due to that fact that they have a third party fulfilling their orders they are not able to you already know the rest of it.


@IDareT'sHair 
 Whatever


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@shawnyblazes
You should just gone & wait on Mem-Day Sales.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *Whatever*



@curlyhersheygirl
IKR?

I knew that probably wouldn't go anywhere.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> I know when they get a Convo from me, they be like........


@IDareT'sHair 
LOL But at least they know you're a great customer so that balances things out.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl
What's the Kurl-Kidz lovin' these days? 

You know I take my hair 'cues' from the Kurl-Kidz.

#durnlittlepj's


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> What's the Kurl-Kidz lovin' these days?
> 
> You know I take my hair 'cues' from the Kurl-Kidz.
> 
> #durnlittlepj's


@IDareT'sHair 
These days they're mostly using BN's hair milk and butter.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

@IDareT'sHair 
You getting any HTN tomorrow?
I want to try the LI but not sure yet


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *These days they're mostly using BN's hair milk and butter.*


@curlyhersheygirl
I love those!  

I only had a Sweet Potato left, so I picked up a Red Velvet & a Vanilla Buttercreme from My Loux to use now.  I'll save the Sweet Potato for Fall.

And that Avocado & Shea Hair Milk!


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> I love those!
> 
> I only had a Sweet Potato left, so I picked up a Red Velvet & a Vanilla Buttercreme from My Loux to use now.  I'll save the Sweet Potato for Fall.
> 
> *And that Avocado & Shea Hair Milk!*


@IDareT'sHair 
Yes they're loving that.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *You getting any HTN tomorrow?
> I want to try the LI but not sure yet*



@curlyhersheygirl
I don't need to.  I'm hoarding what I have (for no good reason).  

But 30% from them is definitely a draw.

Hmph,  I remember when she was stuck on 10%.

The Protein L-I?  Good stuff.  Excellent!  You should definitely try it.

Brownie & che turned me onto the Protein L-I  and actually to HTN at the same time.

I was doing a swap with them around the same time and both of them had some HTN in their boxes (durn OG PJ's). 

I'll probably get something.  I have like x2 of everything I use right now tho'.  Growth Lotion, Follicle Booster, Protein L-I, Protein Amino DC'er, Growth Oil.

Oh, yes, absolutely, you should definitely get that.

I got to think how can I get on between 12-2 tomorrow.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

@IDareT'sHair 
I may just get some then.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl
What BN Deep Quench Hair Crème are the Kurl-Kidz using?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *I may just get some then*.



@curlyhersheygirl
It's very, very nice.  You should get a couple.  And it's that consistency we love. 

Like a cross between Siamese Twists Strawberry Coils and SSI's Coconut Crème.  That milky thin-ish silky consistency.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl 
You just made my list for me. 

I'll be picking up x2 Protein Leave-Ins (provided I don't forget tomorrow).


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> What BN Deep Quench Hair Crème are the Kurl-Kidz using?


@IDareT'sHair 
Right now they have the red velvet one opened. They already finished a sweet potato.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> It's very, very nice.  You should get a couple.  And it's that consistency we love.
> 
> Like a cross between Siamese Twists Strawberry Coils and SSI's Coconut Crème.  That milky thin-ish silky consistency.


@IDareT'sHair 
Ooo nice. Then I'm definitely getting some.
How is the follicle mist?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *Ooo nice. Then I'm definitely getting some.
> How is the follicle mist?*



@curlyhersheygirl

It's very nice too.  Very nice.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *Right now they have the red velvet one opened. They already finished a sweet potato*.



@curlyhersheygirl
I have x1 Sweet Potato left.  Imma see if I can hang onto it until Fall and use the Red Velvet & the Vanilla one.

Same with Siamese Twists Sweet Potatoe Pie and BlueRoze's Pumpkin Hair Whip.  Imma try to save 'em for Fall.


----------



## flyygirlll2

@IDareT'sHair Yeah the price is ridiculous but at least this will last me for a while. Hmmm... I'm tempted to get something tommorow from the HTN sale but I know I have no business doing so 

@curlyhersheygirl Yes, the struggle with my pj'ism is very much real lol. At first I get rid of stuff but I'm always buying again... It's a cycle that never ends 

@shawnyblazes Awwww... he's a cutie pie


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Got a Ship Notice on SSI #1.  I also got a Ship Notice from Texture Me Natural.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@flyygirlll2
Imma definitely try to get up in there tomorrow between Noon & 2.


----------



## rileypak

Received my Komaza Care and Shescentit (1st order) shipping notices


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair said:


> So, I did hear back from SSI about combining my shipping and due to that fact that they have a third party fulfilling their orders they are not able to you already know the rest of it.



They told me the same thing. I just went ahead and ordered a second order like the next day. 

I know better next time and won't make that mistake again...


----------



## Beamodel

I got a shipping notice this morning for my first SSI as well.


----------



## flyygirlll2

@IDareT'sHair I recieved shipping notifications from SSI, Naturalle Grow, The Mane Choice, Camile Rose Naturals, and APB. Only place that hasn't shipped is Curlmart.

That flash sale is tempting.... I'm going to be at work lurking if I can  lol


----------



## IDareT'sHair

flyygirlll2 said:


> *That flash sale is tempting.... I'm going to be at work lurking if I can  lol*



@flyygirlll2
Same Here! 

Imma make it happen tho'.  Beweave that.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel said:


> *They told me the same thing. *I just went ahead and ordered a second order like the next day.  I know better next time and won't make that mistake again...



@Beamodel
...Man Whatever.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Shay72 
Imma try to do a HOT tomorrow with Honey Handmade's Pink Sugar Hibiscus DC'er.

I should pull out my Heat Cap and do it that way on dry Hair.


----------



## Beamodel

I know right @IDareT'sHair 
That's  some tom foolery


----------



## Beamodel

Sprayed a little aloe Vera juice on my Wanda and sealed with HV Vatika frosting to see if my hair properties and changed and might like aloe now...

We shall see if it's crispy in a few.


----------



## Shay72

I got a shipping notice from HH. Waiting on Claudie and APB. Gotta make a Jakeala list.


----------



## MileHighDiva

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> I don't need to.  I'm hoarding what I have (for no good reason).
> 
> But 30% from them is definitely a draw.
> 
> Hmph,  I remember when she was stuck on 10%.
> 
> The Protein L-I?  Good stuff.  Excellent!  You should definitely try it.
> 
> Brownie & che turned me onto the Protein L-I  and actually to HTN at the same time.
> 
> I was doing a swap with them around the same time and both of them had some HTN in their boxes (durn OG PJ's).
> 
> I'll probably get something.  I have like x2 of everything I use right now tho'.  Growth Lotion, Follicle Booster, Protein L-I, Protein Amino DC'er, Growth Oil.
> 
> Oh, yes, absolutely, you should definitely get that.
> 
> I got to think how can I get on between 12-2 tomorrow.


Didn't say her products smell like cake?  If so, I'll probably order.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

MileHighDiva said:


> *Didn't say her products smell like cake?  If so, I'll probably order.*



@MileHighDiva
Yes, that common vanilla cake batter scent (even the Oil). 

The Amino Protein DC'er smells like Fruit Punch.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel said:


> *I know right* *That's  some tom foolery*



@Beamodel
Shole is.

She know better.  And so do we.


----------



## rileypak

Received shipping notice from Naturelle Grow this morning


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@rileypak
Me Too!  *YAY*


----------



## flyygirlll2

My Naturelle Grow arrived. I'm at work but I received a notification that it was delivered.


----------



## flyygirlll2

Just ordered from HTN for the flash sale.
Hair Growth Oil, Aloe Curl Enhancing Twisting Cream, and Daily Moisturising Growth Lotion. *I _should_ be good for a whille. *


----------



## BrownBetty

Should I wait for a hattache sale to order hairveda? Or just order now?  I haven't tried anything from them.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Disrupted a 12:00 meeting to grab my stuff.

x2 Protein Balance Leave-Ins


----------



## IDareT'sHair

BrownBetty said:


> Should I wait for a hattache sale to order *hairveda?* Or just order now?  I haven't tried anything from them.



@BrownBetty
If you can wait, I'd try to wait until Mem-Day.  We 'think' they may have a Sale?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My BoBeam came today.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

I got x3 protein LI's and 1 follicle mist from HTN. Shipping notice for this order already received.

I also received shipping notices from SSI and NG this morning.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

So, I got ship notices on a bunch of stuff:
Texture Me Natural
SheScentIt
Naturelle Grow

Nothing from Sarenzo. (I should have known better)

@curlyhersheygirl


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

@IDareT'sHair 
I was hope for different results with regards to Sarenzo but I should have known. Hopefully you hear something soon.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Oh and I forgot my CM shipped too.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *I was hope for different results with regards to Sarenzo but I should have known. Hopefully you hear something soon.*



@curlyhersheygirl
Yeah, after @flyygirlll2 came in and said how quickly she got her order and then @Shay72 weighed in on this company and brought me back to reality.

They are going right back on my Never again list.

To add insult to injury...I placed that Sarenzo order before any of the other ones too.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Used Up:
x1 Soultanicals Curlplay Cowash Conditioner (no back ups) but would repurchase again during a really, really good sale.

I've used better and I've used worse.  This is middle of the road.  Not bad.  I'd buy it again.

Smells Great!  Did an effective job cleansing my hair.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *I got x3 protein LI's *and 1 follicle mist from HTN. *Shipping notice for this order already received*.
> I also received shipping notices from SSI and NG this morning.



@curlyhersheygirl 
You and the Kurl-Kidz will love the performance of this product.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Shay72
I did a HOT with HH's Pink Sugar Hibiscus under my Heat Cap tonight.  Next time, I will do it on dry Hair and see how I like it that way.

I decided to use it for HOTs since another poster keeps saying there are no conditioning agents in the ingredients of this product just a bunch of butters & oils (which is fine with me, because I've been buying & using her stuff primarily as a Pre-Treatment).

I may also use it under my Steamer on dry hair and then Cowash afterwards?

I still want to try Knot in My Fro Joe, to use as a Pre-Poo and a few other things.  I need for her to have another 'decent' Sale B1G1 sale and not those 20% off sales.


----------



## Shay72

@IDareT'sHair 
I feel like the last two times I've ordered from her she didn't have Knot in Your Fro Joe in stock. She didn't this last time or I would have ordered it. Yeah she said she had the Mother's Day sale because people asked. I'm looking for a big sale too but I was completely out of Knot Going Bananas so I had to buy. I need to stockpile it.


----------



## Beamodel

My Soultanicals arrived today. That molasses DC smells great


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel said:


> My Soultanicals arrived today. That molasses DC smells great



@Beamodel
OOooooo it does!


----------



## Beamodel

I was surprised at the scent too. I'm just glad I finally got it @IDareT'sHair


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Shay72
I'm outdone with Sarenzo.  I hope someone else does a Creamy Oil. 

I hate that Mission:Condition is gone.  Her Liquid Satin fit the bill.


----------



## flyygirlll2

@IDareT'sHair Danm, Sarenzo still hasn't shipped your stuff?? smh. 
I was schocked that I recieved my order so quickly. 

I hope you get your stuff or at least your money back cause shipping should not take this long. It's too bad because I like the sample mouisturiser she sent and the creamy oil so far but I wouldn't want to deal with issues others are experiencing if I ordered again.


----------



## rileypak

I forgot I ordered Sarenzo


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> *I forgot I ordered Sarenzo*



@rileypak
WHY?????  We both know better!


----------



## rileypak

I ordered my Sarenzo on the 1st. 
Technically, this upcoming Friday is the last day for processing per the email...


----------



## rileypak

Received a shipping notice from Kurlee Belle


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Claudie may be launching a Bamboo Line before the end of May.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> Yeah, after @flyygirlll2 came in and said how quickly she got her order and then @Shay72 weighed in on this company and brought me back to reality.
> 
> They are going right back on my Never again list.
> 
> *To add insult to injury...I placed that Sarenzo order before any of the other ones too.*


@IDareT'sHair 
 That's just awful.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl
Hey Curly!

Yeah...I knew better than to do that


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl
My Naturally Smitten CurlBox was messed up.  They sent me x2 Hydrating Custards instead of one.

Imma send you one when I get a chance so you can try something from this particular Line.  (Supposedly for Type 4 Hair)

I used the Tangle Free Pudding last night to twist with.  Not bad.  I need to look at some reviews.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

i wanna buy something -_-


----------



## KinksAndInk

shawnyblazes said:


> i wanna buy something -_-


Me too. I've made a few carts...now I just have to decide who gets my money.


----------



## Shay72

IDareT'sHair said:


> Claudie may be launching a Bamboo Line before the end of May.


Ah lawd....folks trying to take all my money.


----------



## MileHighDiva

My two Sarenzo oils came last week, I only ordered two, tho.

I hope your orders show up soon @rileypak and @IDareT'sHair


----------



## KinksAndInk

IDareT'sHair said:


> Claudie may be launching a Bamboo Line before the end of May.


I'll be waiting for this...


----------



## PJaye

I need to be up in here using one and buying one.


----------



## KinksAndInk

Finished honeys handmade macadamia & avocado salted caramel custard. I have a backup. Great styler and moisturizer.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Used up APB coffee cowash and detox mask. Have backups of both.


----------



## Shay72

I got my Honey Handmade today. My free gift this time was a lip balm in butterscotch. I like it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Today I got my:
Texture Me Natural 3rd order
SheScentIt 1st order
Curlmart
Uncle Lee's Bamboo Tea

Still waiting on:
Sarenzo
SheScentIt 2nd order
CurlBox 2nd order
Hydratherma Naturals (shipped)


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I asked Claudie, Jakeala and Naturelle Grow to please work on some sort of Creamy Oil.

May ask Hairveda and KeraVada as well.


----------



## Beamodel

I received my SSI (1st order) today. 

I'm kinda bummed. I thought the peach conditioner would smell really good. It has a light scent to it. I guess I'm spoiled by APB banging scents. 

The honey buttercream smells nothing like honey or buttercream. The scent is very light. 

Anyways, I hope my hair likes them. I won't be trying them just yet though. I got the Garnier whole blends coconut water conditioner, coconut oil & cocoa butter Shamooo & conditioner recently and I want to try them first. 

I still have blue Roze beauty stuff (Manuka honey) from like a year ago, I never opened up and tried.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel said:


> *I still have blue Roze beauty stuff (Manuka honey) from like a year ago, I never opened up and tried.*


@Beamodel
So Do I *cough*


----------



## Shay72

I saw Camille Rose stuff at Walgreen's buy 1 get 1 half off. I didn't bite. They had the Curlmaker, Moisture Milk and one more thing I can't remember. I think it was a fleeting want and I'm over it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I haven't opened any of my boxes yet, except the Uncle Lee's Bamboo Tea.

So, I still have x3 very nice packages to open.

I need to open them though, and stick them in the Fridge.


----------



## Beamodel

I'm officially tapping out on buying hair products for a while. I seriously have way too much stuff. 

I'm still waiting on my second order from SSI plus I just bought another Garnier Whole blends conditioner (Honey Treasures). 

When I looked in my fridge, I was a shame of how much hair stuff I have.


----------



## rileypak

*Used up*
16oz. Soultanicals Magical Molasses Deep-Constructor (have 3 or 4 backups)


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> I asked Claudie, Jakeala and Naturelle Grow to please work on some sort of Creamy Oil.
> 
> May ask Hairveda and KeraVada as well.



Yes!!!!! Please share with them that ceramide oils are the way to go plus cupuacu or murumuru butter 

I mean I'm just saying if someone decides to take us seriously...


----------



## KinksAndInk

Shay72 said:


> I saw Camille Rose stuff at Walgreen's buy 1 get 1 half off. I didn't bite. They had the Curlmaker, Moisture Milk and one more thing I can't remember. I think it was a fleeting want and I'm over it.


 Thanks for posting this


----------



## Beamodel

My second SSI shipped today....


----------



## flyygirlll2

Well  ladies, I ended up doing an impulse buy and got BRB Ceramide Serum. 

Today is the last day for the $9.99 Almond Milk Collection sale. I'm a mess because I still haven't even opened up the other BRB products I received 

I also bought Chlorella/spirunilla pills. I used to take them years ago and my hair was fabulous.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel said:


> *My second SSI shipped today....*



@Beamodel
So Did mine.


flyygirlll2 said:


> *I also bought Chlorella/spirunilla pills. I used to take them years ago and my hair was fabulous.*



@flyygirlll2
Glad to be back on these.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My Naturelle Grow came today! *droppin' it like it's hot*


----------



## flyygirlll2

@IDareT'sHair My NG order came the other day. I recieved my APB and Curlmart today. I have like 4 unopened packages sitting aside right now lol. I need to stop


----------



## IDareT'sHair

flyygirlll2 said:


> *My NG order came the other day. I recieved my APB and Curlmart today. I have like 4 unopened packages sitting aside right now lol. I need to stop*



@flyygirlll2

I opened all of mine last night and stuck them in the Fridge.  I haven't opened NG yet.


Um...speaking of _'implusive' purchases_, that 2nd Naturally Smitten CurlBox was totally implusive, but it was such a great buy....$25 for x4 Full Sized Products.

We gone stop from now until Mem-Day.  Provided there are no good Sales.

*Still no Sarenzo*


----------



## rileypak

Received a shipping notice for Sarenzo and Swanson Vitamins this morning


----------



## PJaye

rileypak said:


> Yes!!!!! Please share with them that ceramide oils are the way to go plus cupuacu or murumuru butter
> 
> I mean I'm just saying if someone decides to take us seriously...



...and no palm oil/butter.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@rileypak
Have you heard anything from Sarenzo?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> *Received a shipping notice for Sarenzo *and Swanson Vitamins this morning



@rileypak
I guess we were posting at the same time.  Lemme check my junk/spam.


----------



## flyygirlll2

@IDareT'sHair I'm going to open them tommorow. I saw that Curlbox deal but didn't buy it cause I've never heard of them and wanted  reviews first. I would email Sarenzo cause this is ridiculous to be still waiting on Shippment.


----------



## Beamodel

OMG. That SSI peach conditioner has a ton of slip and instantly softened my hair. 

I'm currently dcing with it right now.
Initially I wasn't gonna test it out just yet but I couldn't help it. 

I'm so glad I purchased three bottles. Hopefully when I rise this out I'll still feel all warm in fuzzy inside


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@flyygirlll2 Great Minds think Alike.  I just emailed that durn Sarenzo!

I got the Hydrating Butter in a package I bought on the Exchange and wanted to get a back up of the Butter, which was like $14 & some change on CM, so that deal gave me a chance to try some additional items.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel said:


> *OMG. That SSI peach conditioner has a ton of slip and instantly softened my hair. I'm currently dcing with it right now.  Initially I wasn't gonna test it out just yet but I couldn't help it. I'm so glad I purchased three bottles. Hopefully when I rise this out I'll still feel all warm in fuzzy inside*



@Beamodel
Interesting.  I'm happy.  Now Imma be mad I only got x2.

Looks side-eyed at @rileypak ......how many you get again?  Like 10?


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Beamodel
> Interesting.  I'm happy.  Now Imma be mad I only got x2.



Lol girl so far so girl... Even my hands are super soft. I'm gonna leave it in for an hour like the directions say you should do for dry hair.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@flyygirlll2
I don't need another nothin'.  In no category what-so-ever.

However, based on @Beamodel 's initial review of SSI's Peach, I'd pick up another bottle or x2.


----------



## flyygirlll2

@Beamodel ooooh now that makes me excited to try this conditioner!  I only bought one bottle though. The only SSI conditioner I loved was the Coco Argan that was in the beauty box. I'm lightweight mad that she didn't make them available after that .

@IDareT'sHair Good. I hope you hear back soon about your order.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

flyygirlll2 said:


> * The only SSI conditioner I loved was the Coco Argan that was in the beauty box. I'm lightweight mad that she didn't make them available after that .*



@flyygirlll2
I always wanted this one based on your review.

ETA: They are closed until Monday.


----------



## flyygirlll2

@IDareT'sHair I know I don't need anything either... But if that SSI Peach is the business then...


----------



## flyygirlll2

@IDareT'sHair  Yeah I absolutely loved that conditioner I used it to DC and my hair felt like butter when I used it. I think I have some left, just not a lot since it was a small bottle.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@flyygirlll2
Hopefully, it just wasn't for M-Day, but knowing what she did with the Argan one, I bet it is.

Also, I'm glad you are back on Chlorella.  Did you get Spirulina too?


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair said:


> @flyygirlll2
> I always wanted this one based on your review.
> 
> ETA: They are closed until Monday.



I wanted it too.

Yea I'll keep yall updated on how things finish out with this SSI peach conditioner. 

My curls were popping as I detangled too. It detangled sooooo easy


----------



## IDareT'sHair

flyygirlll2 said:


> *Yeah I absolutely loved that conditioner I used it to DC and my hair felt like butter when I used it. I think I have some left, just not a lot since it was a small bottle.*



@flyygirlll2
Too bad she didn't offer than one in a 14oz'er, like she did with the Peach.

She should have offered it that way, and not part of a Box.

That's why I didn't get it that time, because I didn't want the Box.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel said:


> *Yea I'll keep yall updated on how things finish out. My curls were popping as I detangled too. It detangled sooooo easy*



@Beamodel
Sounds Delish! Glad I have a back-up.


----------



## flyygirlll2

@IDareT'sHair I don't remember if this is just a limited time products. I hope not just in case it works well on my hair. 

The pills I bought are 50/50 so it's both Chlorella and spirunilla.


----------



## Beamodel

flyygirlll2 said:


> @IDareT'sHair I don't remember if this is just a limited time products. I hope not just in case it works well on my hair.
> 
> The pills I bought are 50/50 so it's both Chlorella and spirunilla.



Yea it says limited on the website and it's printed on the bottle too. Mother's Day limited.


----------



## flyygirlll2

@Beamodel Yaaaaas  The words detangled and easy in the same sentence is music to my ears. Can't wait to try this. I might even try it tommorow.

ETA- Dang... That sucks that it's limited. I hate when the good products are limited time only.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

flyygirlll2 said:


> *The pills I bought are 50/50 so it's both Chlorella and spirunilla.*



@flyygirlll2
Is this what you took before?  How many did you take? 

I am taking x3 Spirulina & x3 Chlorella daily.


----------



## Beamodel

I agree. I hate when it's limited too. Yea try it out. I wonna hear others thoughts. 

My hair is super picky but so far soooooo good!!!!


----------



## flyygirlll2

@Beamodel @IDareT'sHair I need to be like ya'll and buy more than one of the same product lol. I typically just buy 1 in case my hair hates it.


----------



## Beamodel

@flyygirlll2 
I normally get one too. I have two more bottles on the way. I got 3 in total only because it's limited and I was following behind @rileypak lol.


----------



## flyygirlll2

@Beamodel My hair is picky too. But once my hair loves something,  I hold on to that product for dear life lol.

@IDareT'sHair No, before I was taking the chlorella and spirunilla separately. I was taking them 2-3 times a day. This time it's in one pill so idk how much I will be taking.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@flyygirlll2

I'm taking x6 once a day combined.


----------



## flyygirlll2

@IDareT'sHair I plan to take other vitamins too so if anything, taking 6 a day would be my max but I'd like to take 4 a day and see how that goes.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

flyygirlll2 said:


> *I plan to take other vitamins too so if anything, taking 6 a day would be my max but I'd like to take 4 a day and see how that goes.*



@flyygirlll2 
Yeah. I'm taking x3 of each.


----------



## Beamodel

Okay I rinsed it out and my hair was very soft. Felt like a soft cotton ball. It had a very light airy feeling. 

I just applied the honey buttercream and some CTDG. Put it in 10 twist and will air dry over night. 

So far so good...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Beamodel
Great Review!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel said:


> I got 3 in total only because it's limited *and I was following behind* @rileypak lol.



@Beamodel 
Hmph.  I wish I hada'


----------



## Beamodel

@IDareT'sHair 

lol. @rileypak git like 5 bottles of sugar peach. I was trying to be like her when I grow up.


----------



## rileypak

Beamodel said:


> @rileypak git like 5 bottles of sugar peach. I was trying to be like her when I grow up.





Beamodel said:


> I got 3 in total only because it's limited and I was following behind @rileypak lol.





IDareT'sHair said:


> Looks side-eyed at @rileypak ......how many you get again?  Like 10?



 I only purchased x4 bottles of the Sugar Peach. I exercised restraint for the remaining space in my mini fridge and refrained from ordering six bottles...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> *I only purchased x4 bottles of the Sugar Peach. I exercised restraint for the remaining space in my mini fridge and refrained from ordering six bottles... *


@rileypak
Oh okay. 

For some reason I thought you got like x10 of them bad boys.


----------



## Beamodel

Only 4 huh? @rileypak lol


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak
> Oh okay.
> 
> For some reason I thought you got like x10 of them bad boys.





Beamodel said:


> Only 4 huh? @rileypak lol



I really, really planned to purchase 6 bottles cause I figured I'd like it. 
I still wish I bought those 6, curse this rapidly filling mini fridge...


----------



## Beamodel

lol @rileypak 

I know she posted it was a limited edition. I wonder why. If it's a major seller, you'd think she would want to collect them coins.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel said:


> *lol I know she posted it was a limited edition. I wonder why. If it's a major seller, you'd think she would want to collect them coins.*



@Beamodel
Yeah, I thought the same thing about that Argan one that she never brought back that @flyygirlll2 spoke of & loved.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

flyygirlll2 said:


> *I need to be like ya'll and buy more than one of the same product lol.* I typically just buy 1 in case my hair hates it.


@flyygirlll2

This move has its Pros & Cons.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

What if I told Ya'll....I feel like buying somethin'???....


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Beamodel
Are you still drinking your Uncle Lee's Bamboo Tea?  Mine came the other day. 

Of course I got plain, since I plan using it for Tea Rinsing.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Beamodel
> Are you still drinking your Uncle Lee's Bamboo Tea?  Mine came the other day.
> 
> Of course I got plain, since I plan using it for Tea Rinsing.



Yes. Mines is regular bamboo tea. I've never rinsed with it. I do like to drink it. 

Have you tried drinking it? How does it react on your hair?


----------



## Froreal3

Hi ladies! Long time. I've pretty much been lurking. Busy with school and work. It's been tough, but I'm hanging in there (even if its by the skin of my teeth). 

I've used up a good amount. Right now I'm focusing on using more than buying. I'm currently loving APB Cupuacu Avocado, Apricot Lotion, and Jakeala's Nappy Butter and Parfait. I bought APB Bamboo Strengthening Spray and the Cupuacu Styler just to try out. Hope I like them.


----------



## rileypak

Picked up all my packages: Naturelle Grow, SSI, Komaza Care, and Kurlee Belle. The new butter from SSI seems really light and whipped, think I'm going to like it.

The Kurlee Belle had leaked in the box so I contacted them.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Hey Ladies!

Used up:
x1 Coco Conscious Collective (no back ups - not a repurchase)


----------



## Shay72

IDareT'sHair said:


> @flyygirlll2
> 
> This move has its Pros & Cons.


ITA, I generally only buy one of a new product because I hate being stuck with something I don't like.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Used DB's Pumpkinseed today as a Cowash. 

It felt too good to be rinsing out, so next time I use it, I will DC with it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Shay72
I know I can always put it on the Exchange or do a Swap with someone.


----------



## Shay72

And I need to be real car


IDareT'sHair said:


> @Shay72
> I know I can always put it on the Exchange or do a Swap with someone.


@IDareT'sHair
Girl, you know I'm too lazy for all that. I do just end up giving it away to someone IRL.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72 said:


> *Girl, you know I'm too lazy for all that. I do just end up giving it away to someone IRL*.



@Shay72

I know you're Team "Aint Nobody Gat Time Fa' Dat"


----------



## divachyk

Y'all remember when I ordered Caheez like almost two months ago? I finally got a notice that the shipping label was created.


----------



## rileypak

divachyk said:


> Y'all remember when I ordered Caheez like almost two months ago? I finally got a notice that the shipping label was created.



I forgot she can be so slow sometimes 

I wanted to order some turbans during her last sale and didn't. Maybe my mind subconsciously remembered that and kept me from hitting pay now


----------



## Shay72

@IDareT'sHair
I took the plunge on Target subscriptions. I exclusively use Shea Moisture body wash so I subscribed to receive two every 6 weeks. I also subscribed to Oyin Honey Hemp every 4 weeks. That way I can always ensure I've got a quality conditioner up in here. For some reason the TGIN Green Tea Leave In isn't subscription eligible.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72 said:


> *For some reason the TGIN Green Tea Leave In isn't subscription eligible*.


'
@Shay72
Yeah, I noticed that!

I got Subscriptions for:
KBB Super Duper Hydrating Buttercream (every 26 weeks)
TGIN Honey Hair Mask (every 26 weeks)
Alikay Naturals Avocado and Shea Yogurt (every 26 weeks)

Seems like I'm forgetting something.  I will more than likely cancel these.  I wanted the Free Shipping.

ETA: No word from Sarenzo


----------



## Shay72

I forgot to mention its 20% off your first subscription right now at Target.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Shay72 
That 20% is good.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I got:
Sarenzo
CurlBox (Naturally Smitten)
Hydratherma Naturals
SheScentIt
On the way.  I think that's it?

ETA: Soultanicals


----------



## MileHighDiva

IDareT'sHair said:


> I got:
> *Sarenzo*
> CurlBox (Naturally Smitten)
> Hydratherma Naturals
> SheScentIt
> On the way.  I think that's it?


Did you finally get a shipping notice?


----------



## BrownBetty

I used APB Ultra con souffle + Jakeala Sweet honey thang = soft hair

I am waiting on shescentit, already got a shipping notice.  

Patiently waiting on mem day sales.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

MileHighDiva said:


> *Did you finally get a shipping notice?*


@MileHighDiva
N-O
I emailed them Friday (after they closed )


----------



## MileHighDiva

IDareT'sHair said:


> @MileHighDiva
> N-O
> I emailed them Friday (after they closed )


----------



## rileypak

I need to stop purchasing for a while. The mini fridge has limited space left now. 
_VERY_ limited


----------



## Shay72

My Target stuff has shipped


----------



## Beamodel

Y'all I just had to say... SSI Sugar Peach conditioner did my hair right!

I flat ironed my hair and today was the first time I've worn it down in a while. It's incredibly soft, light, airy, moisturized & swanging...

I think this is why my hair likes lighter weight products. My hair don't feel heavy and coated. 

I washed it with Garnier Whole Blends (it kinda stripped it but not too much) followed up with Garnier whole blends coconut oil-cocoa butter conditioner. DC'd with SSI Sugar Peach

I applied SSI honey butter cream (I like this) very light weight but packs the perfect punch of moisture.


----------



## Shay72

Claudie's has shipped.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

I'll be putting in another protective style June 7th in anticipation for our birthday @Beamodel
so I'll be taking my hair down the weekend of Memorial and putting in some work at Annabelle Perfect Blends Memorial Day sale seeing how I missed it for Mothers Day. Shescentit sale but the item I wanted is oos and was limited so I doubt I pick up anything from her.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Beamodel 
Nice Review on the Honey Crème and the Sugared Peach

@Shay72 
What did you get from Claudie?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

shawnyblazes said:


> *putting in some work at Annabelle Perfect Blends Memorial Day sale seeing how I missed it.*



@shawnyblazes
Are there any details on this Sale?  I missed it as well.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

IDareT'sHair said:


> @shawnyblazes
> Are there any details on this Sale?  I missed it as well.



No, she didnt give any info last night. I convo'd her and asked if she was having one because I missed the Mothers Day sale.  She simply replied, that she is having a sale.

@IDareT'sHair   How was your weekend?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@shawnyblazes

Thanks!  I'll be looking out for Sales info.

Weekend was good.  As always, not long enough.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I think my CurlBox might arrive today, or the missing Hair Butter (from my CurlBox)?


----------



## Beamodel

shawnyblazes said:


> I'll be putting in another protective style June 7th in anticipation for our birthday @Beamodel
> so I'll be taking my hair down the weekend of Memorial and putting in some work at Annabelle Perfect Blends Memorial Day sale seeing how I missed it for Mothers Day. Shescentit sale but the item I wanted is oos and was limited so I doubt I pick up anything from her.



@shawnyblazes 
Great minds think alike. I'm getting ready to put my hair too (in braids). I can't be fooling with hair over the summer lol.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I hope there are some decent Mem-Day Sales.

Most of my NG purchases with the exception of 1 was ramping up for Fall/Winter.

So, if I get anything, (Mem-Day 4th of July etc...) I'll be keeping Fall/Winter Hair Care in mind.

Due to the fact that I'm all set for Spring/Summer.


----------



## rileypak

Kurlee Belle is going to send a replacement DC for the one that leaked.


----------



## blackviolet

Finally received Nur Creations Matcha Mask and I really like this one, used overnight with plastic cap =moisturized , soft, springy curls with bounce.....just yummy.
Bo Beam- Rootz Ice.....whatever the name is......will use on washday Weds.

Shescentit just sent mailing notice for the Peach conditioner


----------



## KinksAndInk

blackviolet said:


> Finally received Nur Creations Matcha Mask and I really like this one, used overnight with plastic cap =moisturized , soft, springy curls with bounce.....just yummy.
> Bo Beam- Rootz Ice.....whatever the name is......will use on washday Weds.
> 
> Shescentit just sent mailing notice for the Peach conditioner


NurCreations is bae. I just warmed some up and slathered it on dry hair. Tangles started melting instantly. I'm going to try it overnight.


----------



## Shay72

@IDareT'sHair 
I bought a hair tea spritz


----------



## Beamodel

Hey girls... My second order from SSI arrived today. It was 2 additional bottles of the Sugar Peach conditioner.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Got several items today:
SSI (Peach)
Hydratherma Naturals
CurlBox Naturally Smitten (and Naturally Smitten replacement Butter)


----------



## rileypak

Received a shipping notice for my fourth Sugar Peach Super Moist Conditioner and my 16 oz. Avocado Conditioner from SSI


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@rileypak @flyygirlll2 @Shay72

Heard back from Sarenzo, and my items are suppose to ship out by 05/18.


----------



## flyygirlll2

@IDareT'sHair Lawd... Finally! Smh. I'm glad you heard back from them.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

flyygirlll2 said:


> *Lawd... Finally! Smh. I'm glad you heard back from them.*



@flyygirlll2 
Hmph.  We'll see........

Did you get anything today?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl

Did you get anything today Ms. Curl?


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Hey divas
I got all my orders today and a little extra surprise.

NG didn't upgrade the cleansing cream but I'm not gonna contact her about it.

Hopefully the Mem-Day sales are good.


----------



## flyygirlll2

@IDareT'sHair The  Sarenzo Creamy Oil is great, but not so much to go through this foolishness. No, nothing today. Everything has shipped so far though. My HTN order should be here Wesnesday. BRB shipped, I can't wait to try the Ceramide Serum.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@flyygirlll2
Claudie is sending me a sample of one she is trying to formulate.  I hope Jakeala develops one. 

Maybe it is something ABP can take a look at (because of her scents).  I tend to get Claudie's stuff in unscented.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *Hopefully the Mem-Day sales are good.*



@curlyhersheygirl
I hope they are too Curly.


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> @flyygirlll2
> Claudie is sending me a sample of one she is trying to formulate.  I hope Jakeala develops one.
> 
> Maybe it is something ABP can take a look at (because of her scents).  I tend to get Claudie's stuff in unscented.



Yay!!!! 

I stick with unscented. Y'all scared me off those Claudie's scents


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl @flyygirlll2 @rileypak
Like I said this a.m. I'm kinda looking towards Fall/Winter.

I've topped out on the Spring/Summer purchases.

I'm top-heavy on errrthang.  Lotions, Lighter weight Creams, Spritz, R/O's etc.....


----------



## rileypak

My Sarenzo was delivered today. I'll pick it up this weekend.


----------



## flyygirlll2

@IDareT'sHair that's awesome! It would be really good if Jakeala and APB considered doing that too. Keep us updated.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@rileypak
I think Claudie's Creamy Oil will be nice.  She does some nice Creams & Oils. 

Like Ends Insurance and some of her other Creams.  Drop some Oils off in that and you got a Winner.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@flyygirlll2 
I haven't asked APB, but maybe someone will.  I did ask: Claudie, Jakeala and NG and they all said they would look into it. 

I also asked about a creating some Bamboo Products, but Claudie was already set to Launch her Bamboo Line at the end of this month.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl 
Curly, did you sample a little bit of that HTN Leave-In?


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> @flyygirlll2
> I haven't asked APB, but maybe someone will.  I did ask: Claudie, Jakeala and NG and they all said they would look into it.
> 
> I also asked about a creating some Bamboo Products, but Claudie was already set to Launch her Bamboo Line at the end of this month.



APB's Tropical Daily Moisturizer formulation would be perfect for a creamy oil type concoction with its ingredients


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@rileypak
I hope someone asks her to develop one.


----------



## Shay72

IDareT'sHair said:


> @flyygirlll2
> I haven't asked APB, but maybe someone will.  I did ask: Claudie, Jakeala and NG and they all said they would look into it.
> 
> *I also asked about a creating some Bamboo Products, but Claudie was already set to Launch her Bamboo Line at the end of this month.*


That sounds like it might be a Memorial Day sale


----------



## rileypak

My APB was delivered today!
I'm excited to try the Pumpkin Seed Moisturizing Mask


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72 said:


> *That sounds like it might be a Memorial Day sale*



@Shay72

I haven't asked her, but I can.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Beamodel
I bought SSI's Peach to use as a R/O, but you've been DC'ing with it right?


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Beamodel
> I bought SSI's Peach to use as a R/O, but you've been DC'ing with it right?



Yup, I'm not wasting it for rinsing out. It too good for that imo.


----------



## Shay72

I joined the world of Amazon Prime today and it already has me cutting up. I swear free 2 day shipping is like freedom. I ordered a planner earlier today (yep, that addiction is still real) and just now ordered 1 box of Uncle Lee's Bamboo Tea-exotic fruit flavor so I can try it out.


----------



## meka72

Amazon Prime will have you ordering crazy stuff at all hours of the night and day. Lol. 



Shay72 said:


> I joined the world of Amazon Prime today and it already has me cutting up. I swear free 2 day shipping is like freedom. I ordered a planner earlier today (yep, that addiction is still real) and just now ordered 1 box of Uncle Lee's Bamboo Tea-exotic fruit flavor so I can try it out.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> Curly, did you sample a little bit of that HTN Leave-In?


@IDareT'sHair 
Not yet. I think I'll try it either tomorrow or Saturday.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Jakeala listed her version of a Creamy Oil (Coffee Creamy Oil) for Hair & Body.

https://www.etsy.com/listing/155161...=13513021772&x_eaid=21dc96f82b&link_clicked=4

She also said her Sale will be May 27-30 36% MEMORIAL36 (Minimum $30.00 Purchase) and the next "big" Sale won't be until November, so folks may want to stock up now.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Received Ship information from ST'icals (and yassss I forgot I bought any). 

Nothing yet from Sarenzo.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair said:


> Jakeala listed her version of a Creamy Oil (Coffee Creamy Oil) for Hair & Body.
> 
> https://www.etsy.com/listing/155161...=13513021772&x_eaid=21dc96f82b&link_clicked=4
> 
> She also said her Sale will be May 27-30 36% MEMORIAL36 (Minimum $30.00 Purchase) and the next "big" Sale won't be until November, so folks may want to stock up now.



Dang, that was quick.


----------



## flyygirlll2

And let the church say  !

Glad that Jakeala not only listened but came through. Didn't think it would happen this fast but it's good to know that she listens to customers.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl @flyygirlll2 @rileypak @Beamodel @Shay72

Here is her other Version of the Creamy Hair Oil that she refers to as a Glaze

https://www.etsy.com/listing/280644...=13513021772&x_eaid=21dc96f82b&link_clicked=4


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I had her Coffee Pomade several times and didn't care for the smell at all. 

I will definitely try out this Oil Glaze because there are other options for the scent.


----------



## flyygirlll2

@IDareT'sHair Dang.. I ended up getting the Creamy Coffee  oil this morning lol. I'm now just seeing the Oil Glaze 

Oh well, I might grab it during the sale maybe.


----------



## Shay72

APB  has shipped


----------



## KinksAndInk

Have any of you ladies ever purchased from BornBeautifulBB on etsy? Her shipping seems reasonable and she offers pickup for those in the Atlanta Metro Area. I kinda want to try the Black Castor hair jelly and the kpangnan butter.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@flyygirlll2
She just sent me the listing for the other one.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl @flyygirlll2 @rileypak @Beamodel @Shay72
> 
> Here is her other Version of the Creamy Hair Oil that she refers to as a Glaze
> 
> https://www.etsy.com/listing/280644...=13513021772&x_eaid=21dc96f82b&link_clicked=4


@IDareT'sHair 
Ooo very nice. I'll be getting one to try.


----------



## PJaye

OK, let's see.  This week I've finished up...

1 jar of ST Knot Butta as a pre-poo.  I have a salon sized container left and I won't be repurchasing this.
1 jar of HV Vatika Frosting.  I have a half jar left and I can't repurchase because it gives me protein overload.
1 bottle of ST Knot Sauce as a pre-poo.  I have two bottles left - a Knot and a Knot Yo Mama, and I ain't getting no more of it.
1 bottle of QB CTDG.  I don't have any more and I don't want any more.
1 bottle of APB Cocoa and somebody else LI.  I have a Pumpkin Spice one left; these are not a repurchase.
1 bottle of SSI Avocado.  I have 6 bottles left; I will repurchase when I'm down to 2 bottles.


----------



## Shay72

I got my package from Claudie's but it was the wrong item. I have sent an email.


----------



## Shay72

Shay72 said:


> I got my package from Claudie's but it was the wrong item. I have sent an email.


Ya'll know Claudie don't play. Already taken care of .


----------



## flyygirlll2

Recieved HTN and BRB's Ceramide Serum today 

Jakeala shipped. I think I have 6 or more packages coming ... I don't remember 

I'm going to need some strength during these Memorial Day sales.


----------



## rileypak

I have no restraint. 
I will be purchasing from Jakeala, APB, and still holding out hope there's an LRC sale


----------



## BrownBetty

I got my SSI.  About to cowash and DC... My hair feels weird lately.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Got a Ship Notice from Sarenzo.  I'm prolly the last order out the door.


----------



## BrownBetty

Just used SSI:
Ginsing Cowash - love it.  Gives me the same feeling as the blueberry
New intensive mask - It went on great, my hair was able to be finger combed and detangled.  I am sitting here under a cap.  Hopefully rinse out is just as good.


----------



## rileypak

*Used up*
Phytophanere Hair Vitamins (2 months back up, will repurchase again)


----------



## BrownBetty

Used up
Trader Joes Tea Tree Oil Conditioner (1 bottle used, no backups, but will repurchase multiples, great detangler)


----------



## BrownBetty

Update
The SSI repair and restore mask is bomb.  I left it on for a little over an hour.  The rinse out was soft and moist hair.  I added the new SSI Sugar peach Con as a rinse out, didn't need to but was curious about it.  It took away some of my softness but not much.

I used the SSI CoCo leave in topped with QB CTDG with argan oil on top.  My hair feels smooth and soft. 

Got a winner!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Used Up:
x1 16oz EVCO.  Will pick up a back up today.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My TGIN Replenishing Conditioner came today and also my Curls Lavish.  I need to grab those out of the box.


----------



## Shay72

Oyin's Honey Hemp came yesterday. Uncle Lee's tea today. I'm drinking some now.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72 said:


> *Uncle Lee's tea today. I'm drinking some now.*


@Shay72
What's the Flava?  

I bought the Original for Tea Rinsing.


----------



## Beamodel

Ya that sugar peach conditioner is great as a leave in. I keep sealing it with APB dry oil.


----------



## flyygirlll2

@Beamodel  Good to know. I like that this conditioner is multi- purpose.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Beamodel I Agree with @flyygirlll2  That is good news, that this product is Multi-Use.

Not sure when I'll get to it?  

I didn't even open up one to smell it.  I know you said it is very lightly scented.


----------



## Beamodel

@flyygirlll2 @IDareT'sHair 

Yes I'm glad it's multi purpose too. It has a light citrusy sent. This conditioner is a true winner and should be available all the time. Not just for Mother's Day.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Beamodel 
  I hope not too "Citrusy"  I didn't see anything to cause me pause in the ingredients.


----------



## Beamodel

Nah, I think it's just the fragrance. I don't think it has any citrus oils in it @IDareT'sHair


----------



## divachyk

I'm mad I missed Puff Cuff's flash sale earlier in the week. The one day I didn't check my email....


----------



## rileypak

*Used up*
- PBN Murumuru Moisture Milk (old formula, 1 backup of old formula, might repurchase the new version)
- Komaza Care Jojoba Hemp sample (1 full size backup, will definitely repurchase because I've been sucked back in & I'm in love again)


----------



## Shay72

@IDareT'sHair
Exotic Fruit


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> - Komaza Care Jojoba Hemp sample (1 full size backup, will definitely repurchase because *I've been sucked back in & I'm in love again)*



@rileypak
I hate when that happens!


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak
> I hate when that happens!



I forgot how much the ingredients just work with my hair and the scent is just 

Now if only they'd have better sales


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@rileypak 
I'm ret to buy something........


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak
> I'm ret to buy something........



Me too 
I've got loaded carts for Mem-Day. I'll try to hold out until then...unless a really nice sale gets posted


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> *I forgot how much the ingredients just work with my hair and the scent is just  Now if only they'd have better sales*



@rileypak
They use to have "points" that went towards a discount?  I don't know if they still do that?

I stopped buying my Scalp Rx after they kept playing around with the formula. 

It went through 3 or 4 iterations and I just got tired of not knowing which version I'd be getting.

I have several jars in my stash, but no longer excited about it, like I use to be.


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak
> They use to have "points" that went towards a discount?  I don't know if they still do that?
> 
> I stopped buying my Scalp Rx after they kept playing around with the formula.  It went through 3 or 4 iterations and I just got tired of not knowing which version I'd be getting.
> 
> I have several jars in my stash, but no longer excited about it, like I use to be.



I know what you mean. I dreaded finding out the Jojoba Hemp had changed too but it's still the same soft, buttery, golden goodness


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> I know what you mean. *I dreaded finding out the Jojoba Hemp had changed too but it's still the same soft, buttery, golden goodness*



@rileypak 
That's good it's still working.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@rileypak 
I should be getting something today.  Maybe ST'icals?  Or is it possible to get my Sarenzo's today?


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak
> I should be getting something today.  Maybe ST'icals?  Or is it possible to get my Sarenzo's today?



I picked up my SSI, Sarenzo, Swanson Vitamins, and APB yesterday. Sarenzo gave me two samples (styling frosting & coconut milk moisturizer).
I'm still waiting on Claudie's, Target (although not for hair stuff), and something else I can't remember...


----------



## rileypak

rileypak said:


> I picked up my SSI, Sarenzo, Swanson Vitamins, and APB yesterday. Sarenzo gave me two samples (styling frosting & coconut milk moisturizer).
> I'm still waiting on Claudie's, Target (although not for hair stuff), and something else I can't remember...



Just remembered I'm waiting on another Sarenzo order! I placed an order for body products for my mom.


----------



## KinksAndInk

Used up Honey's Handmade cherry almond tapioca cowash. Not a repurchase. I like my cowashes to lather a little plus the tub is small (6.5oz not completely filled either ) I only got about 5 or 6 uses out of it. The smell was decent. I was hoping it at least smelled like cherries. It didn't. Smelled salty


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

KinksAndInk said:


> Used up Honey's Handmade cherry almond tapioca cowash. Not a repurchase. I like my cowashes to lather a little plus the tub is small (6.5oz not completely filled either ) I only got about 5 or 6 uses out of it. The smell was decent. I was hoping it at least smelled like cherries. It didn't. Smelled salty


[email protected]


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Got a few thangs today:
Sarenzo (might hafta' break down & place another order if they have a Mem-Day Sale)...
Soultanicals


----------



## flyygirlll2

@IDareT'sHair I'm glad that you finally received your Sarenzo order.  I really liked the sample mouisturiser she sent.

My Jakeala order shows that it was delivered
( Coffee Cream Oil). I also ordered some vitamins ( Biotin w/coconut oil blend, MSM, Bamboo extract, and Prenatal).


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@flyygirlll2
I got a sample of an Avocado Leave-In in my order, which  looks like something I would definitely like.

I may hafta' hold my nose and place another order.


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> @flyygirlll2
> I got a sample of an Avocado Leave-In in my order, which  looks like something I would definitely like.
> 
> I may hafta' hold my nose and place another order.



I just might too if I like this Coconut Milk Moisturizer sample...might finally get some Creamy Oil too


----------



## rileypak

Sarenzo 35% off flash sale tonight: 

_Tonight @ 8pm EST we will open back up for a 1 hour flash sale. this sale will run from 8pm - 9pm est. This sale will promptly close at 9pm est. This flash sale will be 35% off. The Coupon Code for this sale is FLASH 

These items will be included in this sale 
Soap 
Wax
Bath items
Bodycare
Haircare_


----------



## KinksAndInk

shawnyblazes said:


> [email protected]


Lol it's true. Kinda like salty play doh mixed with some unknown fruit. Not horrible just very odd. Happy it didn't linger.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@rileypak

I won't miss it this time.


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak
> 
> I won't miss it this time.



I'll be in there too


----------



## KinksAndInk

rileypak said:


> Sarenzo 35% off flash sale tonight:
> 
> _Tonight @ 8pm EST we will open back up for a 1 hour flash sale. this sale will run from 8pm - 9pm est. This sale will promptly close at 9pm est. This flash sale will be 35% off. The Coupon Code for this sale is FLASH
> 
> These items will be included in this sale
> Soap
> Wax
> Bath items
> Bodycare
> Haircare_


I wanna dip a toe in the Sarenzo water but idk. I don't have no time for nonsense.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> I just might too if I like this Coconut Milk Moisturizer sample...*might finally get some Creamy Oil too *



@rileypak 
Me Too!  I just wish we could go in & browse around and not feel like we're up against the clock.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

KinksAndInk said:


> I wanna dip a toe in the Sarenzo water but idk. *I don't have no time for nonsense.*



@KinksAndInk 
And Nonsense you Shall Have!


----------



## rileypak

KinksAndInk said:


> I wanna dip a toe in the Sarenzo water but idk. *I don't have no time for nonsense*.



It's definitely a risk with Sarenzo


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak
> Me Too!  I just wish we could go in & browse around and not feel like we're up against the clock.



I know! 
I think this is going to be a body products cart for me...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@rileypak
We can look at this as a training for the PJ Olympics


----------



## KinksAndInk

IDareT'sHair said:


> @KinksAndInk
> And Nonsense you Shall Have!





rileypak said:


> It's definitely a risk with Sarenzo


I'ma leave this one to y'all. I can't be bothered. Lol. Although that creamy oil sounds delightful.


----------



## flyygirlll2

Well I missed the flash sale, but I didn't really need anything anyway. @rileypak The sample Coconut Milk Mouisturiser felt nice on my hair when I used it


----------



## Shay72

I got my APB yesterday.

Right now the only Mem Day sale I'm participating in is Jakeala's.


----------



## Shay72

I'm for real going to my first natural hair event today. I've said this many times over the years but I decided to volunteer at the event and I knew I would keep that commitment. The organization that is hosting the RVA (Richmond Virginia) INHMD (International Natural Hair Meet Up Day) event today hosts other natural hair events throughout the year so I think it will be a great relationship to have. I'm interested in helping out with other events. The only thing I will hate is all of the pictures they will be taking....ugh.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Shay72 
Let us know if you come home with any goodies!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@flyygirlll2
IMHO - You didn't miss much. 

In my case, the postage basically outweighed the discount.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Not sure what I have coming????

Lemme see:
Sally
Sarenzo

I think that's it (for now)


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

So, Umm... I was cleaning out my stash and noticed I have too many QG Cocoa Detangling Ghee and have to start using the older ones before they spoil.

I thought Id put this here, Im gonna let go of one 16oz jar if anyone is interested PM me.

I'm almost ashamed to say how many 8 oz jars I have.  To my credit , I only have  2 16ozs and those were purchased recently in the last sale she had this year. I kept hiding the jars in different places in the house.

I have  some APB Cleansing Conditioners too if anyone is interested, lol


----------



## flyygirlll2

So I tried APB Whipped Cleansing Cream and Ultra Conditioning Souffle today. So far I like them both. @rileypak I didn't feel the need to DC after using the cleanser but I did out of habit. Good reccomendation!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@flyygirlll2 
I like your BAA! Cute.


----------



## flyygirlll2

Thanks! @IDareT'sHair I blew it out. This hair cannot be contained  lol. Today was such a long arse wash day.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@flyygirlll2

It looks Perfect!

I haven't used my Apalus again.  I need to pull that out soon.  

Have you used yours again?


----------



## flyygirlll2

@IDareT'sHair Thank You. I ended doing my usual 2 strand twists and bunning it. No, I actually used the blow dryer cause I didn't want to wait to air dry first.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Claudie's 30% Mem-Day Sale May 29-31st Code = THANKS


----------



## flyygirlll2

@IDareT'sHair I'm eyeing the new APB products  just when I was about to go on a mini " No buy"


----------



## IDareT'sHair

flyygirlll2 said:


> *just when I was about to go on a mini " No buy"*



@flyygirlll2


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@flyygirlll2
I wish I could go Mem-Day to July 4. 

It would be good, but I also know my limitations.


----------



## rileypak

flyygirlll2 said:


> So I tried APB Whipped Cleansing Cream and Ultra Conditioning Souffle today. So far I like them both. @rileypak I didn't feel the need to DC after using the cleanser but I did out of habit. Good reccomendation!





I'm so glad you like it!!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> I'm so glad you like it!!!



@rileypak 
Pusha.


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak
> Pusha.


----------



## flyygirlll2

@IDareT'sHair Girl, I already have a cart made for APB.

Yeah @rileypak is a pusha but an awesome one.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

flyygirlll2 said:


> *Yeah* *is a pusha but an awesome one.*



@flyygirlll2
Yeah....She is pretty special.  I guess we'll Keep Her. @rileypak


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My wash days got totally thrown off this week. 

Will do my hair tomorrow.  And then back on my Wed-Sat schedule.

Will finger detangle with NG's Pre-Poo tomorrow a.m.


----------



## divachyk

@IDareT'sHair @flyygirlll2, finally used my Apalus yesterday. I moved through my hair very quickly unlike flat ironing. I used my brush on 350. My hair laughs at low heat but I wanted to be conservative until I get to know the brush a little better. My hair looked more blown out than flat ironed.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@divachyk
That's exactly what I did.  Next time I will increase the heat a bit more like maybe 375-ish.

I wanted to see how easy it was to handle for a novice like me.

What all did you use on your Hair?


----------



## flyygirlll2

@divachyk The AP gives me a blow out look too. My hair laughs at low heat as well but I'm not bothered.


----------



## divachyk

@flyygirlll2 @IDareT'sHair, I can definitely see that brush heat damaging ones hair if you do not glide across the strands quickly. I kept that in mind while using it. If I need to use high heat, I'll just use my Babyliss Pro Titanium for safekeeping.

I used Bekura Honey Latte and Kera Care Silken Seal to blow dry. 

Judging by how my hair looked post Apalus, I really could have stopped at the blow dry step. However, I wanted to use the brush to see what it could do. My hair felt great after blow drying and heat brushing. Today though, it feels dry. Maybe the environment sucked the life out of it.


----------



## rileypak

flyygirlll2 said:


> @IDareT'sHair Girl, I already have a cart made for APB.
> 
> Yeah @rileypak is a pusha but an awesome one.





IDareT'sHair said:


> @flyygirlll2
> Yeah....She is pretty special.  I guess we'll Keep Her. @rileypak


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@divachyk @flyygirlll2
I do have PM Super Skinny for next time I decide to play around with it.

My hair looked blown out too.  I'd hafta' go totally Fo'-Fiddy to get anything else out of it with better looking results.


----------



## divachyk

@IDareT'sHair, I have PM Super Skinny too but used Silken Seal b/c the stylist used it at my recent salon visit.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I got a 'sample' bottle of: Knot No More Detangling Cream by Treasured Locks. Will try it tomorrow instead of NG.  I can't remember where I got it from?  

It's a decent size sample just like the sample bottle of Curls Lavish (which made me buy a couple full-sized bottles).


----------



## flyygirlll2

@divachyk @IDareT'sHair If the mood strikes me and I want my hair REALLY straight, I'll opt for my FHI or one of my other flat irons. My hair can tolerate heat but for now it's not something I care to use frequently.


----------



## Shay72

*Free stuff from yesterday*
T-shirt

*Samples*
Eden Body Works: Coconut Shea All Natural Cleansing Cowash, Coconut Shea All Natural Pudding Souffle (Soft hold), Jojoba Monoi All Natural Shampoo
Beautiful Textures: Curl Control Defining Pudding x2
Uncle Funky's Daughter: Extra Butter Brillant Shine Creme, Curly Magic, Supercurl Miracle Moisture Creme, Good Hair Conditioning Style Creme, Rich & Funky Moisturizing Cleanser
TGIN: Green Tea Super Moist Leave In Conditioner, Buttercream Daily Moisturizer
Naokeidoe Creations: Deluxe Pomade

*Full Size Product*
Adiva Naturals: The Lusterizer

I will post what I bought in the "What Did I Buy Thread". Overall it was hard work but I enjoyed myself. I told them I would love to help with future events. They have 2-3 more this year. They thanked me over and over for my help. They were very appreciative.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Sounds like you had fun Shay even with all the work.  It also sounds like you got some good stuff.


----------



## Beamodel

It's official. Aloe Vera juice dries my hair out. Not too bad but enough for me to still try to avoid it. 

I don't understand how this moisturizes folks hair.


----------



## divachyk

@Beamodel I have such hit and miss results with aloe that I feel like I should start avoiding it. For real, for real, I don't understand how folks love it either. It dries my hair out terribly.


----------



## Shay72

I'm trying to ignore the fact that y'all keep saying APB has new products. I see I was right about Claudie's she's having a sale too. Does anyone know if Naturelle Grow is having a Mem sale?


----------



## flyygirlll2

@Shay72 So far, no word from NG. I'm sure she might have a sale.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Shay72 @flyygirlll2

I asked NG a while if she was having a Sale, I'd be happy to list the 'deets' on LHCF and all she said was: "Thanks" 

She never said yeah or nay about having a Sale.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Purchased a back up of: LRC Shake & Go.  @rileypak


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair said:


> Purchased a back up of: LRC Shake & Go.  @rileypak



I thought about getting a bottle of shake & go but since the first ingredient is aloe Vera and I JUST confirmed my hair is iffy with aloe Vera, I will pass...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Beamodel

That's too bad.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

divachyk said:


> @Beamodel I have such hit and miss results with aloe that I feel like I should start avoiding it. For real, for real, I don't understand how folks love it either. It dries my hair out terribly.


Shea Butter aloe and coconut are the worst for my hair.  All three together I avoid.  If it's past the top five ingredients I tread lightly.  Most times aloe acts as a protein for me.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Used Up:
x1 DM Super Buttercream (x1 back up)


----------



## divachyk

@Shay72, the struggle is real.

@shawnyblazes, oddly enough, coconut works well for my hair. I try to avoid wheat protein and aloe. Shea butter is so-so. Amla is a definite no. It sets my scalp on fire.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Probably won't have anything coming for a while?  But on the way I have:

Sarenzo (x2 separate orders)
Sally
Lawrence Ray Concepts
Treasured Locks


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

We used up the following:
x2 16oz TPS cofee conditioner (no backups)
12oz True cowash (used to shave legs, no backups)
8oz Jakeala flaxseed hair spray (no backups)
1L Elucence moisture benefits shampoo ( 1 backup)
8oz Jakeala sweet thang ( multiple backups)
8oz Jakeala Dope ( multiple backups)
8oz Claudie's renew conditioner ( 1 backup)
12oz SM yucca & plantain conditioner ( multiple backups)
16oz SM JBCO LI (multiple backups)
8oz APB pumpkin LI ( multiple backups)
1L Kenra moisture conditioner ( 2 backups)
12oz SM weightless conditioner ( multiple backups)
8oz APB refresher ( multiple backups)
x2 8oz HV vatika frosting ( multiple backups)
4oz TPS rosemary pomade ( no backups)
8oz parachute coconut oil ( multiple backups)
8oz SSI blueberry cowash
8oz APB iced coffee cowash
4oz Purabody  cupuacu butter ( backups)

We're working on some DC's and butters right now but not sure when we will use those up so this might be it for awhile.


----------



## BrownBetty

Hola ladies,

*Mem day I'm ordering:*
Jakeala
APB
LRC *
Claude's*
(* maybe)


----------



## BrownBetty

I'm undecided on AVJ also.  I've used it as a final rinse, no go.  I am using it as a refresher mixed w/ water and oil, I'm not convinced that it is benefiting my hair.  I have a huge Trader Joe's jug I'm thinking of returning.


----------



## KinksAndInk

Avj makes my hair dry and crunchy too. I can't use it in liquid products if it's in the first 5 ingredients. If it's a creamy product, I can use it with no problem regardless of where aloe is on the list.


----------



## Beamodel

I'm glad I'm not the only one with this AVJ problem


----------



## divachyk

Y'all used up product like a bawse! @curlyhersheygirl


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl
DANG.....

The Kurl-Fam's Use Up List looks like 3/4ths of the folks entire Stashes.


----------



## divachyk

@curlyhersheygirl is Parchute worth the hype that was buzzing on Instagram last year?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@divachyk

I know you didn't ask me, but Clawd....it is extremely difficult to get out the bottle.  

Doesn't it have Mineral Oil etc....?

I used it early i my HHJ.  I can't remember too much else about it as far as performance.  I know it had an "odd" scent.


----------



## divachyk

No worries, @IDareT'sHair! I value your input so thank you. Parachute was pushing the heck outta their coconut oil last year. Like every time I turned around, they were in my Instagram feed.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@divachyk 
It is a very 'interesting' product.  IMO.  I honestly didn't know what to think of it.

Wonder if it's worth a re-try.


----------



## divachyk

@IDareT'sHair, if it didn't leave you with a great impression, then I say pass unless @curlyhersheygirl had great results.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@divachyk
After I finished it, I never had the desire to repurchase it.  And never have.

I was a 'newbie' then and didn't know what to expect?  I got nothing from it.

But maybe, at the time, I didn't know what to look for.

I do remember the bottle and the scent though....

I'll see what @curlyhersheygirl says.


----------



## divachyk

I have felt that way about some products too....like, I was too new on the journey to appreciate its worth.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@divachyk

It was something I purchased & never revisited nor did I ever have the desire to.....until nah.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

divachyk said:


> @curlyhersheygirl is Parchute worth the hype that was buzzing on Instagram last year?


@divachyk 
It is the most authentic coconut oil in my opinion. This brand works very well and reminds me of what my grandparents made when I was a child.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @divachyk
> 
> I know you didn't ask me, but Clawd....it is extremely difficult to get out the bottle.
> 
> Doesn't it have Mineral Oil etc....?
> 
> I used it early i my HHJ.  I can't remember too much else about it as far as performance.  I know it had an "odd" scent.


@IDareT'sHair
The bottle is pain but u normally pour it into a jar to use in winter and bottles with twist nozzles to use in warmer months. If I can get the liter bottle then that's easier to use.
It doesn't contain mineral oil at least the ones I've purchased.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

@divachyk & @IDareT'sHair 
This brand gives me consistent results. I've used others that were way more expensive and were just awful. They left my hair hard and dull. Not so with parachute always soft shiny hair


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl @divachyk
I was probably thinking about Amala, Vatika Oils and some of the other (Indian Oils) I tried early in my HHJ. 

Thankfully, it's all a blur now.   Like them durn 40 bottles of VO5 I purchased early in my HHJ.

I gave up those Indian Oils STAT when I came into a meeting and my old boss kept saying in a meeting that he smelled Chicken Curry or some craziness......

I was reading some of the reviews on Parachute last night and think I will repurchase. 

Hey, if the Kurl-Kidz (and Kurl-Fam love it), I'm going for it.


----------



## divachyk

Thank you @curlyhersheygirl! I will most definitely give it a try. My hair and body love coconut oil so the tub that I have on hand will not go to waste when purchasing Parachute. 

@IDareT'sHair, I regret my v05 hauls. The strawberry conditioner smelled great but that's where it ended. Someone kept smelling something sweet when I was using Fenugreek (I believe that's the one). I stopped using that.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

@IDareT'sHair 
Some of those Indian do contain mineral oil so I always read the ingredients. I use Dabur Vatika oil since it doesn't contain mineral oil and has all the same ingredients as HV frosting minus the delicious scent. However neem and amla oils are a no no for me they smell awful.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

divachyk said:


> Thank you @curlyhersheygirl! I will most definitely give it a try. My hair and body love coconut oil so the tub that I have on hand will not go to waste when purchasing Parachute.
> 
> @IDareT'sHair, I regret my v05 hauls. The strawberry conditioner smelled great but that's where it ended. Someone kept smelling something sweet when I was using Fenugreek (I believe that's the one). I stopped using that.


@divachyk 
We use coconut oil head to toe as well here.
Fenugreek smells like maple syrup so that probably was it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl  I will definitely revisit Parachute Coconut Oil. 

I've just been picking up EVCO at the Grocery.  So, this will be good.

I am liking this Naturally Smitten.  Have you had a chance to try any of it yet?  It's light, yet moisturizing.

I've been killin' the Custard & the Pudding. I will pull out the Butter next and give it a try.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl  I will definitely revisit Parachute Coconut Oil.
> 
> I've just been picking up EVCO at the Grocery.  So, this will be good.
> 
> I am liking this Naturally Smitten.  Have you had a chance to try any of it yet?  It's light, yet moisturizing.
> 
> I've been killin' the Custard & the Pudding. I will pull out the Butter next and give it a try.


@IDareT'sHair 
Not yet, I'll use it this week.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl
I just went back into CurlBox to see if that offer was still up.  I figure, if Mem-Day Sales fail, I'd pick up another Box.  

Not many places you can get x4 Full-Sized products for $25.00, but sadly, they are gone.  

That's too bad, because they've been doing me right.  I still have not tried the Butter or the Spritz.

I've seen nothing but great reviews  on these products.  Under represented.  There was a thread.  I think I'll look for that.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> I just went back into CurlBox to see if that offer was still up.  I figure, if Mem-Day Sales fail, I'd pick up another Box.
> 
> Not many places you can get x4 Full-Sized products for $25.00, but sadly, they are gone.
> 
> That's too bad, because they've been doing me right.  I still have not tried the Butter or the Spritz.
> 
> I've seen nothing but great reviews  on these products.  Under represented.  There was a thread.  I think I'll look for that.


@IDareT'sHair Yeah I saw that. I was also thinking about getting one but sadly missed it.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> DANG.....
> 
> The Kurl-Fam's Use Up List looks like 3/4ths of the folks entire Stashes.


@IDareT'sHair 
The sad part is that the stash is still so huge


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *Yeah I saw that. I was also thinking about getting one but sadly missed it.*



@curlyhersheygirl
IK.  I definitely would have grabbed another one.  And CurlBox presentation are very nice as well.  I'll check back from time-to-time to see what kind of deals they're offering.



curlyhersheygirl said:


> *The sad part is that the stash is still so huge*


@curlyhersheygirl

Hmph.  I know it is!

I'm still tryna' erase Three-Fiddy from my memory bank.  

Although I'm sure it's closer to Four-Hunnen now.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl
Speaking of Ginormous Stashes *cough*....how do you manage the Kurl-Kidz usage? 

Do you just open up a group of products and say, "this is what we're using nah" OR do you let them pick things?

I mean afterall, you are running a medium sized to full size Beauty Supply over there, how do you keep them on track without wanting to open up and use a bunch of different things?

That requires some work and organziation skillz.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> IK.  I definitely would have grabbed another one.  And CurlBox presentation are very nice as well.  I'll check back from time-to-time to see what kind of deals they're offering.
> 
> 
> @curlyhersheygirl
> 
> Hmph.  I know it is!
> 
> I'm still tryna' erase Three-Fiddy from my memory bank.
> 
> Although I'm sure it's closer to Four-Hunnen now.


@IDareT'sHair 
LOL Thankfully it's going down. I'm on a DC no buy until I hit a reasonable number.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> Speaking of Ginormous Stashes *cough*....how do you manage the Kurl-Kidz usage?
> 
> Do you just open up a group of products and say, "this is what we're using nah" OR do you let them pick things?
> 
> I mean afterall, you are running a medium sized to full size Beauty Supply over there, how do you keep them on track without wanting to open up and use a bunch of different things?
> 
> That requires some work and organziation skillz.


@IDareT'sHair 
We normally have 2 items in each category opened at once except for DC's. We have like 4-5 DC's opened at once. We decide as a group what items we will open next so that keeps things organized. The only time something else is opened is if we hated an item or it didn't work.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl

Let me also say, while I've enjoyed these products, I feel the price points are a little too steep, and I would not pay full-price for them when compared to other things out there of similar price ranges. 

But the CurlBox deal was good and allowed me to try them.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *We normally have 2 items in each category opened at once except for DC's. We have like 4-5 DC's opened at once. We decide as a group what items we will open next so that keeps things organized. The only time something else is opened is if we hated an item or it didn't work*.



@curlyhersheygirl
Good Strategy.

Primarily, exactly what I do. I try to keep everything down to two.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> 
> Let me also say, while I've enjoyed these products, I feel the price points are a little too steep, and I would not pay full-price for them when compared to other things out there of similar price ranges.
> 
> But the CurlBox deal was good and allowed me to try them.


@IDareT'sHair 
How much do they retail for? I didn't think they were more than $10 -$12


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *I'm on a DC no buy until I hit a reasonable number.*



@curlyhersheygirl
Um...Coming up offa' dat' I wouldn't know what a "reasonable numba'" would be? 

Three-Hunnen?Three-Twunny?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *How much do they retail for? I didn't think they were more than $10 -$12*



@curlyhersheygirl
I think the cheapest one is Fourteen & some change. (The Spritz) 

Personally, I think the Line is Over priced.

They should be from $8-$12.  And that's only because they are not known.  (At least to me).

IMO: They are priced way too high.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> Um...Coming up offa' dat' I wouldn't know what a "reasonable numba'" would be?
> 
> Three-Hunnen?Three-Twunny?


@IDareT'sHair 
You're not nice lol I'm thinking 50 or below


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> I think the cheapest one is Fourteen & some change. (The Spritz) Over priced.
> 
> They should be from $8-$12.  And that's only because they are not known.  (At least to me).
> 
> IMO: They are priced way too high.


@IDareT'sHair 
Yeah that's steep 'cuz the ingredients aren't even exotic.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *Yeah that's steep 'cuz the ingredients aren't even exotic*.



@curlyhersheygirl

No You didn't say "Exotic"

Yeah, she need to rachet back those prices.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

IDareT'sHair said:


> @divachyk
> After I finished it, I never had the desire to repurchase it.  And never have.
> 
> I was a 'newbie' then and didn't know what to expect?  I got nothing from it.
> 
> But maybe, at the time, I didn't know what to look for.
> 
> I do remember the bottle and the scent though....
> 
> I'll see what @curlyhersheygirl says.


always smelled like burnt fish to me.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl
I should finish up some things tomorrow.  ST'icals Molasses (x1 back up) and maybe DB DC'ing Hair Mask (x2-x3 back ups) or BRB Chocolate Roze (x1 back up...I think).


----------



## IDareT'sHair

shawnyblazes said:


> *always smelled like burnt fish to me*.



@shawnyblazes 
Definitely a pungent scent one must get accustom to if they choose to use it.  I thought more along the lines of burnt leaves or something?  

I may revisit this oil as a Natural to do a Finger Detangle Pre-Rx once I use up my EVCO.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

shawnyblazes said:


> always smelled like burnt fish to me.


@shawnyblazes & @IDareT'sHair 
Wow I never got that only heavenly coconuts. I wonder how it is that you guys got a burnt smell?


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

curlyhersheygirl said:


> @shawnyblazes & @IDareT'sHair
> Wow I never got that only heavenly coconuts. I wonder how it is that you guys got a burnt smell?


Folks raved about it like 10 years ago so I scooped it up and never could get past the smell.  I moved ont to  Vatika oil and Vatika Frosting  or  organic coconut oil.  I could never get past that smell @curlyhersheygirl


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl @shawnyblazes
Maybe 'roasted' is a better choice of words than "burnt".  

I do know it was/is a royal pain to get out of the bottle.

Next time I purchase it, I will do better and evaluate it properly.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Slid into Tar'jay during lunch and was able to grab a KBB Pomade for 5 bucks.  I wish I coulda' gotten more, but they only had x1.

Working on my Fall/Winter Stash.

I got Ship Notices For:
Lawrence Ray Concepts (Shake & Go)
Treasured Locks (Knot No More detangling creme)


----------



## Aggie

I threw out a jar of Aunt Jackie's Flaxseed Curling Gel because no matter how I used it, I either ended up with hard crunchy hair or flakes. That is a definite 

I also used up a tube of Redken Time Reset Youth Revitalizer Mask. I liked that one and now I'm on to another tube.


----------



## rileypak

Picked up my packages - Sarenzo, Claudie's, and Target (flash chill iced tea maker). 

Love all the Sarenzo scents I picked (Scents of Morocco, When Doves Cry [Sea Salt & Rice Flower OR Bora Bora, can't remember exactly which one], and Berries & Tonka)


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> *Love all the Sarenzo scents I picked (Scents of Morocco, When Doves Cry [Sea Salt & Rice Flower OR Bora Bora, can't remember exactly which one], and Berries & Tonka)*



@rileypak 
Are these from the most recent Sale?  Or no?


----------



## rileypak

No 
A different order I'd placed


----------



## rileypak

Dang it man! I gotta email Claudie. 
Looks like she's adding quinoa protein to the Renew Treatment and the Revitalizing Reconstructor according to the labels even though the website didn't list it


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@rileypak

Hopefully package withdraw won't set in. Glad my LRC Shipped and also my Treasured Locks.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> *Dang it man! I gotta email Claudie. *
> *Looks like she's adding quinoa protein to the Renew Treatment and the Revitalizing Reconstructor according to the labels even though the website didn't list it *



@rileypak

Yep.  email her STAT.


----------



## PJaye

curlyhersheygirl said:


> @IDareT'sHair
> You're not nice lol I'm thinking 50 or below



When you figure it out, please let me know.  I'm holding at 245 and that's just for those that don't contain any protein; it doesn't include the ones that do contain protein...or the pre-poos, or the cowashers, or the detanglers...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *You're not nice lol I'm thinking 50 or below*



@curlyhersheygirl @PJaye

Maybe a Hunnen?  Hunnen & Fiddy.........  And Ya'll will still be doing #TeamTooMuch 



PJaye said:


> *When you figure it out, please let me know.  I'm holding at 245 *and that's just for those that don't contain any protein; it doesn't include the ones that do contain protein...or the pre-poos, or the cowashers, or the detanglers...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Used Up:
x1 Naturally Smitten Hydrating Hair Custard (x1 back up)
x1 Naturally Smitten Tangle Free Hair Pudding (x1 back up)


----------



## divachyk

Ya'll know I'm queen of wishy washy but some days I wish I could wake up to a stash that made sense. Other days, I love my stash so much that I could lay on the floor and make snow angels out of pure excitement of popping open a new deep conditioner.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

I could have sworn i had two more leave in conditioners from APB but i think the men in my house are  dipping into my stash!


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

PJaye said:


> When you figure it out, please let me know.  I'm holding at 245 and that's just for those that don't contain any protein; it doesn't include the ones that do contain protein...or the pre-poos, or the cowashers, or the detanglers...


@PJaye  That's exactly what's happening over at my house and what's worse is that majority are 16oz jars. I've been trying to get the number down for some time but if I ever figure it out I'll let you know.


----------



## Shay72

I'm in a "I hate my hair" phase. Maybe I'm doing too much. I just need to go back to my basics. That means no powders after I'm done and I'm back to dc's. So now I need to buy some deep conditioners. I swear I'm gonna get it right one of these days.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

shawnyblazes said:


> *I could have sworn i had two more leave in conditioners from APB but i think the men in my house are  dipping into my stash!*



@shawnyblazes
You know they are!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72 said:


> I'm in a "I hate my hair" phase. Maybe I'm doing too much. *I just need to go back to my basics. That means no powders after I'm done and I'm back to dc's. So now I need to buy some deep conditioners. I swear I'm gonna get it right one of these days.*



@Shay72 
Yep.  Grab a few DC'ers and just take your time and ease back into it.


----------



## PJaye

curlyhersheygirl said:


> @PJaye  That's exactly what's happening over at my house and what's worse is that majority are 16oz jars. I've been trying to get the number down for some time but if I ever figure it out I'll let you know.



Please do.  I'm beginning to believe that it's a legitimate addiction because I knew exactly what @divachyk meant in her post.  Add to that the euphoria that comes with the receipt of a package and the boundless bliss I experience when sampling new products, especially conditioners (I won't even mention the excitement that comes from making lists and punching out figures during sale promotions).  It's a cyclic existence that warrants some steps and a pamphlet.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Used Up:
x1 Soultanicals Molasses Reconstruct (x1 back up)


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I want that KinkyKashmere DC'er but 20% ain't nothin'.  Imma see what shipping looks like before I make my final decision.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Also finished up:
x1 Jakeala Sweet Honey Hair Thang (sample from Hattache) x2 Full-Sized back ups


----------



## PJaye

IDareT'sHair said:


> I want that KinkyKashmere DC'er but 20% ain't nothin'.  Imma see what shipping looks like before I make my final decision.



*hits the 'don't do it' button*  That DC isn't very good.  I got it during a 50% off sale and I still feel gyped.  It has excellent slip...and that's all; no moisture, no softness, no nothing.  Still, you may have a different outcome than I did.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

PJaye said:


> **hits the 'don't do it' button*  That DC isn't very good.  I got it during a 50% off sale and I still feel gyped.  It has excellent slip...and that's all; no moisture, no softness, no nothing.  Still, you may have a different outcome than I did.*



@PJaye
Nope. 

I don't have $20 to waste on a new vendor for a potentially substandard product.

No Thanks.  I'll keep my coins.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

So tonight I opened a few boxes.  
And to be totally honest with ya'll....I forgot I had them.

I know Ya'll won't judge.

x1 SSI Peach
x2 HTN Protein-Balance Leave-Ins
x1 CurlBox Naturally Smitten

My LRC and Treasured Locks might come tomorrow.


----------



## PJaye

IDareT'sHair said:


> So tonight I opened a few boxes.
> And to be totally honest with ya'll....I forgot I had them.
> 
> I know Ya'll won't judge.
> 
> x1 SSI Peach
> x2 HTN Protein-Balance Leave-Ins
> x1 CurlBox Naturally Smitten
> 
> My LRC and Treasured Locks might come tomorrow.




OK, tawk to me.  How's that Naturally Smitten stuff?  Is it any good?  How are you using the pudding and custard?  I didn't like the spritz thingy, so I shelved the other products.


----------



## blackviolet

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak





IDareT'sHair said:


> Hopefully package withdraw won't set in. Glad my LRC Shipped and also my Treasured Locks.



Hey  @IDareT'sHair 

Bout to hit Pah now on that LRC trying to resist.......is it really different from other moisturizing sprays?


----------



## divachyk

PJaye said:


> Please do.  I'm beginning to believe that it's a legitimate addiction because I knew exactly what @divachyk meant in her post.  Add to that the euphoria that comes with the receipt of a package and the boundless bliss I experience when sampling new products, especially conditioners (I won't even mention the excitement that comes from making lists and punching out figures during sale promotions).  It's a cyclic existence that warrants some steps and a pamphlet.


BOOM....basically @PJaye. I literally booty pop all the way to the house from the street side mailbox when I get a shipment. I call dh throughout the day to see if my packages arrived if he's home that day when I'm expecting a shipment. I need help.


----------



## PJaye

divachyk said:


> BOOM....basically @PJaye. I literally booty pop all the way to the house from the street side mailbox when I get a shipment. I call dh throughout the day to see if my packages arrived if he's home that day when I'm expecting a shipment. I need help.



Exactly.  I booty pop, too, but I think it's a symptom of my advanced age rather than an expression of glee at having new products.


----------



## divachyk

PJaye said:


> Exactly.  I booty pop, too, but I think it's a symptom of my advanced age rather than an expression of glee at having new products.


@PJaye,


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@PJaye  I've had better and I've had worse. 

It's decent, but nothing I would go out of my way for or to pay full price for.  Currently using the Moisturizing Hair Butter and it's nice.  I'd be in no rush to 'repurchase' any of the items once I run out.  (But that's not saying they're bad).

Lightly scented, goes on easy, decent amount of moisture.  I was using the Hydrating Custard and the Tangle Pudding to twist with.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@blackviolet 
Imma call @rileypak and @curlyhersheygirl in here for their opinions. 

They both buy Liters and have used it more/longer than me.

I only bought the small size and used it several times and put it away, because I could feel myself fittna' blow skrait through that bottle and it's not cheap.  

I was spritzing away with that stuff like there was no tomorrow.

So, now that I have a back up, I can pull it back out and use it.  It kinda smells a little to me like a lightly scented Man's Cologne.  It's nice and feels good.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

I was trying to give embrace the natural you some coins but the website isnt opening.

Prolly a good thing because Im trying to get APB some love tomorrow.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

I just realized that I have a package coming from Nurcreations and APB still


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

@redecouvert  LAWD HAVE MERCY!!! Where have you been sis?


----------



## rileypak

@blackviolet

Shake and Go is a lovely protein based detangling spray and leave in.
I use it as a leave in on wash days I use a balancing DC. It provides really good slip, softness, moisture, and [for me] very mild strengthening. My hair is left smooth, soft, and in lovely shape after I use this. It does smell like men's cologne and the scent lingers. I usually smell it all week. It does contain silicones so skip it if that's a problem.

It's pricey, shipping could definitely be cheaper (they use flat rate USPS boxes but still), but I've found it to be worth it for my hair.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@shawnyblazes

Where you see Red at?  I've never seen a Stash bigger than hers in my entire life.

j/k.  If you're out there @redecouvert  just know I think of you often.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@rileypak
Very good review on LRC. 

Mine came today.  And my Treasured Locks. 

Still haven't opened them. I've save them for later.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

IDareT'sHair said:


> @shawnyblazes
> 
> Where you see Red at?  I've never seen a Stash bigger than hers in my entire life.
> 
> j/k.  If you're out there @redecouvert  just know I think of you often.



She liked a few of my posts.  Thats my henna sis, my pj sis , We used to go hard in the paint together @IDareT'sHair


----------



## IDareT'sHair

shawnyblazes said:


> *Thats my henna sis, my pj sis , We used to go hard in the paint together *


@shawnyblazes

I Lurve Ms. Red! @redecouvert 

She use to be part of our Thread. 

Nah...Red can get down with that PJ Game.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@shawnyblazes
Umm...I'm in 'the mood' for a little something.  Not sure what tho'.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Naturelle Grow's Mem-Day Sale 25% off Already Marked. *not sure of the dates*

Claudie's 30% Code = THANKS May 29-31st.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Oh, my Sally also came today.


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> Claudie's 30% Code = THANKS May 29-31st.



I still haven't heard back from Claudie's


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> *I still haven't heard back from Claudie's*



@rileypak

You got to be kidding?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Golden75

Hey G Monneeeeeee


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak
> 
> You got to be kidding?



No 
I reached out again...


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

IDareT'sHair said:


> @shawnyblazes
> 
> I Lurve Ms. Red! @redecouvert
> 
> She use to be part of our Thread.
> 
> Nah...Red can get down with that PJ Game.





IDareT'sHair said:


> @shawnyblazes
> Umm...I'm in 'the mood' for a little something.  Not sure what tho'.



Me TOO!!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

shawnyblazes said:


> *Me TOO!!!*



@shawnyblazes

Find us something good to Buy!....


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

IDareT'sHair said:


> @shawnyblazes
> 
> Find us something good to Buy!....


Leaving the work place. I'm going to marinate on the way home.  I wouldnt mind some high quality henna


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@shawnyblazes 
I thought about some Henna & Indigo.  hmmmmm


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Mehendi had this awesome blend called Dark of the moon.  Seems they have something similar.  I'm thinking about getting some for my birthday treat.


----------



## Shay72

@IDareT'sHair 
I agree with @PJaye. I didn't like any of the Kinky Kashmere stuff. I don't understand the hype.


----------



## Shay72

Naturelle Grow came through. Let me go make my list.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Soultancials having a sale and has new poo bars.  Starts tomorrow. I don't see any sale info.  I want that Knot Flakes poo bar.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Oops, just remembered I ordered a hot coco box from Cream and coco the other day.


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak
> 
> You got to be kidding?



Heard back. Apparently we had email hiccups. Issue had been resolved


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Shay72 @PJaye
I'm most 'thankful' I dodged that bullet.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@shawnyblazes 
Please, hit me up when you find out the deets.  I would get another Molasses Reconstruct.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I made an Oyin Cart for 16oz of Honey Hemp but shipping was still $8, so I decided to pass. 

I actually picked up about x8 8oz bottles BF when they were $6.99.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

It seems like err time I like something from NG it is no longer available.  

I just opened "Jamaican Me Crazy" Growth Balm and wanted to grab another one, and it is no longer available.

Same thing happened to me with Guava & Fig Pre-Poo. 

I don't think she leaves certain things up long enough to catch on.  

It takes me a minute to get to things and recently that has not been working for me with this Line.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

I havent seen anything this morning yet, I'll tag you if I see it.  I want to try that dandruff poo bar

@IDareT'sHair


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@shawnyblazes
It's 30% code is SK30

I've already checked out.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Used Up:
x1 'Sample' Size Curls Lavish Conditioner (x3 full-size back ups)


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Shescentit has two new products but i dont see shes having a memorial sale. Anyone see anything?

Thanks @IDareT'sHair


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

LAwd, she brought back the Sugar Moist conditioner too!!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@shawnyblazes 
Yup.  25%


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

IDareT'sHair said:


> @shawnyblazes
> Yup.  25%


 whats the code woman?? @IDareT'sHair


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

shawnyblazes said:


> whats the code woman?? @IDareT'sHair



Never mind ,found it  * skips away *


----------



## rileypak

Welp made my Mem Day purchases: Jakeala, LRC, APB, and Shescentit. Hopefully I'm done. 

Can't think of anyone else I'd be tempted to purchase from


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> Welp made my Mem Day purchases: Jakeala, LRC, APB, and* Shescentit. Hopefully I'm done. *
> 
> Can't think of anyone else I'd be tempted to purchase from



@rileypak
What did you get from SSI?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

shawnyblazes said:


> *whats the code woman??*



@shawnyblazes
I didn't really pay that close attention to it because it wasn't on my list.  *sucks teef*

NOW IT IS THANKS TO YOU

Glad you found it.


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak
> What did you get from SSI?



Pomegranate Curl Quenching Conditioner 
Sugar Peach Super Moist Conditioner (now it makes the six I should have bought originally)
Moisture Mist Leave In Conditioner
Honey Buttercream Moisturizer

Really only went in for the Sugar Peach but when I saw Pomegranate Curl Quenching was back I had to grab some. 
After that it was add until free shipping


----------



## flyygirlll2

Grabbed 2 Sugar Moist Conditioners


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

I really hate paying for shipping. Im sitting here wondering is $10.83 is worth 3 products. I feel like Im paying for an invisible product somewhere.

  Whenever I see  over 10 shipping I get in my feelings.
I bought three products from APB and my shipping was $6.60.


----------



## flyygirlll2

@shawnyblazes That is high. I got 2 products and mine was almost $8 which is not great either but still. Flare rate shipping is the business and more vendors need to get on board.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

flyygirlll2 said:


> @shawnyblazes That is high. I got 2 products and mine was almost $8 which is not great either but still.



Im sitting here playing with adding different products to the cart to see what happens to the shipping.  I want the sugar moist conditioner and the two new products.  Shipping is 9.83 .  Then I changed it to, 3 sugar moist, it went to $10. 83, then I took everything out but one sugar moist.. it went to $ 6.35


----------



## rileypak

shawnyblazes said:


> I really hate paying for shipping. Im sitting here wondering is $10.83 is worth 3 products. I feel like Im paying for an invisible product somewhere.
> 
> Whenever I see  over 10 shipping I get in my feelings.
> I bought three products from APB and my shipping was $6.60.



I know what you mean. 
The shipping started out high at $10, went down to $7, back up to $8, then up to $9 as I adjusted my cart.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

*cough* So, I put a Sugar Peach in a Cart, but not sure if i really wanna hit Paynah?

That's the only thing I got.  *decisions decisions* I only have x2 in my current stash and summayall ridin' x6-7 deep.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

shawnyblazes said:


> *one sugar moist.. it went to $ 6.35*



This.


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> *cough* So, I put a Sugar Peach in a Cart, but not sure if i really wanna hit Paynah?
> 
> That's the only thing I got.  *decisions decisions* I only have x2 in my current stash and summayall ridin' x6-7 deep.



I think you should you should toss some Pomegranate Curl Quenching in there too.
For old times sake


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@rileypak 
Tried to grab x2 Pomegranate but it was OOS.


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak
> Tried to grab x2 Pomegranate but it was OOS.



Guess I bought them all!


----------



## flyygirlll2

@rileypak LOL Girl, you be rolling deep  I know you don't play around with stocking up.


----------



## rileypak

flyygirlll2 said:


> @rileypak LOL Girl, you be rolling deep  I know you don't play around with stocking up.



I think I should put myself on a low-buy (or actually pay attention to the use one, buy one)...my stocking up has led to a full mini fridge and I'm still trying to reclaim space in my main fridge!


----------



## flyygirlll2

@rileypak I know the struggle. I'm "supposed" to be on a no buy right now  I know I need to get it all the way together.


----------



## rileypak

I'll be reassessing the inventory in the next few weeks to see what I'm not going to actually use of the old stuff and try to get it to new homes.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> *Guess I bought them all!*



@rileypak
I'm sure you did.  Good Job! 

They need to start back selling those in 16oz's.


----------



## flyygirlll2

@rileypak I will be going through my stash and will be putting products that don't work/haven't used in a long time aside for my friends.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@rileypak
Girl....I lost control over my main Fridge a long time ago.

And then there's the Mini-Fridge


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@rileypak @flyygirlll2

After this weekend, we should all go on a mini until July 4th.  I'll check back to see if there are any "takers" 

Except for @Shay72.  She has to build her stash back up to full capacity.

We could all use a little break.

My only concession would be for Hairveda.


----------



## rileypak

flyygirlll2 said:


> @rileypak I will be going through my stash and will be putting products that don't work/haven't used in a long time aside for my friends.



Yep! Exactly what I plan to do. 

Part of my problem though is a good portion of the stash is multiples of staples/HG stuff that I don't want to part with


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak @flyygirlll2
> 
> After this weekend, we should all go on a mini until July 4th.  I'll check back to see if there are any "takers"
> 
> We could all use a little break.
> 
> My only concession would be for Hairveda.



....I'm in for a mini break. The fridge could use it 
With one concession allowed (Hattache, Hairveda, or Bobeam)


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> *....I'm in for a mini break.*


@rileypak
Sounds like a Plan.


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak
> Sounds like a Plan.



Uhhhh when are we starting?


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

my stash is mini compared to my olden pj ways.

I dont play with shipping anymore.  I refuse to give you extra on top of buying from online.  Nope.


I buy my body products every 3-5 months from Sarenzo.  I have about 16 body frostings remaining, which should hold me over until fall if I can keep my heavy handed men out of it.

My gel and clays I buy in bulk.  It seems I only buy deep conditioners randomly and from APB on the regular.


----------



## rileypak

shawnyblazes said:


> I buy my body products every 3-5 months from Sarenzo.  I have about 16 body frostings remaining, which should hold me over until fall if I can keep my heavy handed men out of it.



I just did a huge haul (for me) of body stuff from Sarenzo. Hope I like it all.


----------



## BrownBetty

Apb and jakeala bought 

Add me to the no buy

I have to clear my stash


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@rileypak
I'm thinking June 6 through July 1st or whenever the 4th of July Sales start to crank up.  It could be as early as June 30th?


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak
> I'm thinking June 6 through July 1st or whenever the 4th of July Sales start to crank up.  It could be as early as June 30th?



Whew alright! 
In case I succumb to more Mem Day temptations before next week


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@rileypak

And then we should do: July 4 to Labor Day....Labor Day to BF.

What do you think?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

shawnyblazes said:


> *my stash is mini compared to my olden pj ways.*



@shawnyblazes 
I know it's still on FULL.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

IDareT'sHair said:


> @shawnyblazes
> I know it's still on FULL.



LOL, I have a house full of curly men. My son and fiance. The little one doesnt count because he gets a leave in and oil.  These suckas stay digging in my GOODT items.

How you digging in my Qhemet SLATHERING it on, talmabout oooo my hair is soft.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

shawnyblazes said:


> *How you digging in my Qhemet SLATHERING it on, talmabout oooo my hair is soft.*



@shawnyblazes
Well at least they know good stuff


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak
> 
> And then we should do: July 4 to Labor Day....Labor Day to BF.
> 
> What do you think?



 Let's see how this first break goes


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> *Let's see how this first break goes*



@rileypak


----------



## Shay72

rileypak said:


> Yep! Exactly what I plan to do.
> 
> Part of my problem though is a good portion of the stash is multiples of staples/HG stuff that I don't want to part with


This is how it started for me. I never want to run out. I've identified 2-3 products in each category that perform similarly and I stock at least two of each product.


----------



## rileypak

*Used up*
x1 Mission:Condition Hair Caramel Protein Treatment 
(3 or 4 backups, discontinued )


----------



## rileypak

Shay72 said:


> This is how it started for me. I never want to run out. I've identified 2-3 products in each category that perform similarly and I stock at least two of each product.



I don't either! I just can't imagine not having a sizeable stash. 
I've identified too many products in multiple categories that have become staples. I'm okay with that but my storage space isn't. I just want to get all refrigerated items down to just the mini fridge. Some day I'll get there


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> *Used up*
> *x1 Mission:Condition Hair Caramel Protein Treatment *
> *(3 or 4 backups, discontinued )*


@rileypak
I'm glad I have a few.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> *I just want to get all refrigerated items down to just the mini fridge. Some day I'll get there*



@rileypak
..... #wishfulthinkin'


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@rileypak
If *we *stick to the plan I "proposed" *we *could be in good shape by BF.

I mean, come on let's face it, stashes still gone look ig'nant, but it could be manageable chaos.

Truthfully, I could probably go 3+ years with my existing stash.


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak
> ..... #wishfulthinkin'



It could be possible #reallytryingtobehopeful


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Right now lovin': Sarenzo's Butter Cream Avocado Leave-In

Clawd..pleeze don't let me get sucked into the Sarenzo Vortex.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> *It could be possible #reallytryingtobehopeful*



@rileypak
Nah...You're not ready.  And it's okay.

When I outlined my initial proposal, you fell back.

Then your 'exceptions' had about 4-5 people listed.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair said:


> Right now lovin': Sarenzo's Butter Cream Avocado Leave-In
> 
> Clawd..pleeze don't let me get sucked into the Sarenzo Vortex.



I have a bottle of this. It's okay to me. After I use it up, I doubt I run to repurchase. It moisturizes and I like it though.


----------



## Beamodel

Debating on if I wonna buy just ONE more Sugar Peach Moist conditioner or not from SSI. 

I still really want that Green Tea Coconut Milk moisturizer too.


----------



## rileypak

*Used up*
Silk Dreams Wheat Germ Butter Conditioner (2 backups, definite repurchase )


----------



## Shay72

Well I was initially only going to buy from Jakeala. I've bought from Jakeala and just finished with Honey Handmade. She finally had some Knot in My Fro Joe. My last purchase will be from Naturelle Grow on Monday. I may skip July 4th sales so I can really try what I have. My stash is slowly building up.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel said:


> *It moisturizes and I like it though.*



@Beamodel
I have a nice size sample. I love the consistency. 

But I won't be in a hurry to "run" and repurchase anything, because their ship times take too long and their CS is sub-par at best.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72 said:


> * My stash is slowly building up.*



@Shay72
YAY!


----------



## BrownBetty

rileypak said:


> *Used up*
> Silk Dreams Wheat Germ Butter Conditioner (2 backups, definite repurchase )


I want to buy some of her stuff.


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak
> Nah...You're not ready.  And it's okay.
> 
> When I outlined my initial proposal, you fell back.
> 
> Then your 'exceptions' had about 4-5 people listed.



I can do this Ms. T!
I just spent 30 minutes going through the inventory spreadsheet and I think I can do this. I will be sending some stuff to folks that I realistically know I won't be getting to (Soultanicals moisturizers, some butters, some moisturizers, some detanglers, some rinse outs, some pre-poo conditioners; if anyone would like to know what those items would be PM me ). The rest will just be a steady chipping away at items. 
Let's do these mini breaks!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> *I can do this Ms. T!  I just spent 30 minutes going through the inventory spreadsheet and I think I can do this. *



@rileypak
How was that Spreadsheet lookin' over there?

We can do it!....


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak
> How was that Spreadsheet lookin' over there?
> 
> We can do it!....



It was looking long........................
20 cleansers
9 protein treatments
28 rinse outs
61 DCs
41 leave ins
40 moisturizers
24 butters
4 oils
12 stylers 
(And I know stuff is missing off the list for butters and oils, I just can't be bothered to do the closet inventory)

And yes we can do this!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> It was looking long........................
> 20 cleansers
> 9 protein treatments
> 28 rinse outs
> 61 DCs
> 41 leave ins
> 40 moisturizers
> 24 butters
> 4 oils
> 12 stylers
> And yes we can do this!


@rileypak
Looks Good!

And yassss it is long.


----------



## rileypak

@IDareT'sHair 

I need to purchase another double wavy comb, some clips, and some plastic caps before we go on break.
Are we including hair tools as well or just hair products?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@rileypak
I wish I could get "motivated" to do some Inventory......


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> *I need to purchase another double wavy comb,* some clips, and some plastic caps before we go on break.
> Are we including hair tools as well* or just hair products?*



@rileypak
I can send you a comb. 

Products.


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak
> I wish I could get "motivated" to do some Inventory......



You can do it!
Start one shelf or nook & cranny at a time 

If you start a little of yours then I'll finally tackle the closet inventory (as I sit here staring at three of the seven containers of products in the closet).


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl 
Hi Curl-Gurl.

You bought anything yet?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> *(as I sit here staring at three of the seven containers of products in the closet). *


@rileypak
I'm off a few days, so maybe one day next week?

3 of 7 Uh?????


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

I'll be joining y'all on those breaks. I should really go on a no buy until BF but I doubt I can make that.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Oil Soaking now with: Naturelle Grow's Coconut & Banana Pre-Poo w/Sunflower Oil under plastic cap.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *I should really go on a no buy until BF but I doubt I can make that.*


@curlyhersheygirl
Nah...that's too drastic. 
Your System would go into total shock.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> Hi Curl-Gurl.
> 
> You bought anything yet?


@IDareT'sHair 
I got the following from Jakeala 
1 loaf feminine soap
2 beer DC's
1 cupuacu creamy oil

I purchased from her website since over there you get flat rate shipping and the codes still work there as well.

I have 2 agave cleansing conditioners in a cart over at APB but haven't checked out yet.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@rileypak 
I'll pop that comb in the mail tomorrow.


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> 3 of 7 Uh?????



Yeah the closet is full of butters, oils, powders, and products that can handle not being refrigerated. It's a bunch in there...


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak
> I'll pop that comb in the mail tomorrow.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *2 beer DC's*.


@curlyhersheygirl 
#499 #500


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I requested a Custom Order from Naturelle Grow for Monday (x1 16oz Pre-Poo), so that will probably be it for me.

I may also pick up another Emu & Argan Pomade.


----------



## flyygirlll2

@Beamodel I think you will like the SSI Green Tea moisturizer. Since it appears that the Sugar Peach is not limited anymore, I'm going to stick to the 2 that I bought during this sale and have a seat 

I only purchased from APB and SSI so far. I'm just waiting on NG so I can grab the Light Mouisturizing Spritz ( love this!) and the Banana Pre-Poo.


----------



## Beamodel

rileypak said:


> It was looking long........................
> 20 cleansers
> 9 protein treatments
> 28 rinse outs
> 61 DCs
> 41 leave ins
> 40 moisturizers
> 24 butters
> 4 oils
> 12 stylers
> (And I know stuff is missing off the list for butters and oils, I just can't be bothered to do the closet inventory)
> 
> And yes we can do this!



Omg boss status!


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> #499 #500


@IDareT'sHair 
Shh lol


----------



## Beamodel

flyygirlll2 said:


> @Beamodel I think you will like the SSI Green Tea moisturizer. Since it appears that the Sugar Peach is not limited anymore, I'm going to stick to the 2 that I bought during this sale and have a seat
> 
> I only purchased from APB and SSI so far. I'm just waiting on NG so I can grab the Light Mouisturizing Spritz ( love this!) and the Banana Pre-Poo.



@flyygirlll2 

What does the green tea look like. Is it translucent like the coco cream and the cranberry or is it more white looking?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *Shh lol*



@curlyhersheygirl


I was 'tempted' to get some more SSI, but I really don't need any.

These mini-breaks will be right on time.


----------



## flyygirlll2

Beamodel said:


> @flyygirlll2
> 
> What does the green tea look like. Is it translucent like the coco cream and the cranberry or is it more white looking?


I'm not home now, but once I am I will check to see. I only used it once but I liked it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@flyygirlll2
Are you 'breaking' with us?


----------



## flyygirlll2

@IDareT'sHair I will try. The operative word being "try" here


----------



## IDareT'sHair

flyygirlll2 said:


> *I will try. The operative word being "try" here *



@flyygirlll2
_'Try'_ is for all of us. 

I'm never good at these types of things, but will seriously _try_ especially since it is for a very short amount of time.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@flyygirlll2 @rileypak
If we decide to continue, I think the 'break' between Labor Day & BF will be the hardest part for me.


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> @flyygirlll2 @rileypak
> If we decide to continue, I think the 'break' between Labor Day & BF will be the hardest part for me.





Let's just tackle it one mini break at a time so we don't stress ourselves


----------



## flyygirlll2

@IDareT'sHair Girl, you know we love us some sales lol. This year my birthday falls on Thanksgiving and BF is the next day..... So if by a miracle I'm able to have a seat until then.... Chiiiiiile I will be going in on BF.


----------



## rileypak

We may have to take a 4 week mini breaks during that Labor Day to BF stretch. Maybe if we look at it that way it won't seem so insurmountable


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I need to start on my hair. 

I'm still sitting here in Oil & Pre-Poo.

Lawd....I should be finished by now.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> *We may have to take a 4 week mini breaks during that Labor Day to BF stretch.*


@rileypak

What Chu' talmbout Willis?

See how you do?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

flyygirlll2 said:


> * This year my birthday falls on Thanksgiving and BF is the next day..... So if by a miracle I'm able to have a seat until then.... Chiiiiiile I will be going in on BF*.



@flyygirlll2 
And you have our Permission to go all in . 

We will take that opportunity to celebrate Your B-Day with You!


----------



## flyygirlll2

@IDareT'sHair Yes and please do


----------



## Shay72

curlyhersheygirl said:


> @IDareT'sHair
> I got the following from Jakeala
> 1 loaf feminine soap
> 2 beer DC's
> 1 cupuacu creamy oil
> 
> *I purchased from her website since over there you get flat rate shipping and the codes still work there as well.*
> 
> I have 2 agave cleansing conditioners in a cart over at APB but haven't checked out yet.


Oh that's good to know.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72 said:


> *Oh that's good to know.*



@Shay72 
I Agree.  I never knew that either.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I feel like buying something.........


----------



## flyygirlll2

@IDareT'sHair  Me too.... It's terrible.


----------



## Shay72

Imma need this man to put this day bed together. It has two drawers at the bottom that I will need .


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> I feel like buying something.........



^^^^^
Like I said, 4 week breaks from Labor Day to BF 
We'll just limit the size of the order


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> *^^^^^*
> *Like I said, 4 week breaks from Labor Day to BF *
> *We'll just limit the size of the order*



@rileypak
We Ain't gone start off creating no loopholes......


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Used up: x1 Renpure Pomegranate & Mint Cleansing Conditioner.

I have x1 Coconut Froth Cleansing Conditioner left (or whatever it's called).


----------



## PJaye

IDareT'sHair said:


> I requested a Custom Order from Naturelle Grow for Monday (x1 16oz Pre-Poo), so that will probably be it for me.
> 
> I may also pick up another Emu & Argan Pomade.



OK, more PJ questions:  You said that this pre-poo detangles very well, but does it also moisturize and soften?  Does it feel like one of her DCs when you rinse? I'm on the hunt again for an effective pre-poo since EVCO causes me to go into protein overload.  And, not to be nosy, but what's the general cost of a 16oz size, if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I haven't put up:
x2 HTN Protein Leave-Ins
x1 Naturally Smitten CurlBox (x4 items)
x1 SSI Sugared Peach
*honestly don't think i have any place to put them.  will check my garage in the fridge and i still have x2-x3 unopened boxes*


----------



## IDareT'sHair

PJaye said:


> *OK, more PJ questions:  You said that this pre-poo detangles very well, but does it also moisturize and soften?  Does it feel like one of her DCs when you rinse? I'm on the hunt again for an effective pre-poo since EVCO causes me to go into protein overload.  And, not to be nosy, but what's the general cost of a 16oz size, if you don't mind me asking?*


@PJaye
Softens and detangles. Highly effective.  I'm only using it on dry hair that most of the time has mats, knots & tangles. (don't judge). 

Yeah, I had to step away from the EVCO.  Can only use in moderation.

It's been a life-saver.  Especially if Imma stick with this natural thing.  It's the same price as her 16oz Conditioners.


----------



## PJaye

IDareT'sHair said:


> @PJaye
> Softens and detangles. Highly effective.  I'm only using it on dry hair that most of the time has mats, knots & tangles. (don't judge).
> 
> Yeah, I had to step away from the EVCO.  Can only use in moderation.
> 
> It's been a life-saver.  Especially if Imma stick with this natural thing.  It's the same price as her 16oz Conditioners.



Thanks so much for answering my questions...and promptly, too.  I can't judge because that's exactly how and why I will be using it - on dry hair with knots, tangles, mats and possibly a mini dread or two.  You're natural?  Congratulations!  How did I miss that?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@PJaye
I'll be 24 months post in September.


----------



## PJaye

IDareT'sHair said:


> @PJaye
> I'll be 24 months post in September.



Alright!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

PJaye said:


> *Thanks so much for answering my questions...and promptly, too.  I can't judge because that's exactly how and why I will be using it - on dry hair with knots, tangles, mats and possibly a mini dread or two.*



@PJaye
Exactly.....


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Finished Up:
x1 Honey Handmade's Pink Sugar Hibiscus (x1 back up) *and just ordered one*


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I've been loving the revisit of DB's Pumpkin Seed Conditioner.

So glad I pulled this out.

I expect 'great things' when I start shopping my Stash.

Been using it as a Final R/O.


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak
> We Ain't gone start off creating no loopholes......



I'm looking out for all of us going on break


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Actually, I could let ST'icals Conditioning Curl Crème go and sub it out with DB Pumpkin Seed.  I will skrongly consider making that move. 

During a good Sale I can get a 16oz DB Pumpkin for about the same price as an 8oz ST'icals Curl Cream.

I also love to use CJ's Argan & Olive as a Final R/O.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> *I'm looking out for all of us going on break*



@rileypak
I see.

When the 'old gang' was here, I was the one that was always making & creating loopholes.

I couldn't even last a week.

Everyone use to wait on me to mess up.

That's when I finally realized it was impossible for me to do a No-Buy and opted to try to "Buy-Less".

I'd like to think I've grown since then and can possibly exercise some self-restraint.

I guess we shall see.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@PJaye
I see what you meant about Honey Handmade's Pink Sugar Hibiscus DC'er.

I Steamed with it today strictly as a Moist HOT (Hot Oil Treatment).  And will use it that way again.

It should definitely be sold strictly as a Butter or instead of a DC'ing product. I usually use it as a Pre-Poo on dry hair.

Will also use it under the dryer and under my Heat Cap for a HOT or for Oil Rinsing.


----------



## PJaye

IDareT'sHair said:


> @PJaye
> I see what you meant about Honey Handmade's Pink Sugar Hibiscus DC'er.
> 
> I Steamed with it today strictly as a Moist HOT (Hot Oil Treatment).  And will use it that way again.
> 
> It should definitely be sold strictly as a Butter or instead of a DC'ing product. I usually use it as a Pre-Poo on dry hair.
> 
> Will also use it under the dryer and under my Heat Cap for a HOT or for Oil Rinsing.




IMO, her stuff is gross; just concoctions of oils and butters that don't do anything.  I had to heavily dilute that alleged DC with HV Sitrinillah just to get it to do something.  I have another jar in the back of the fridge that I can't be bothered with.  I don't understand a vendor not using any emulsifiers in their conditioners, so I've left her and J. Monique alone.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@PJaye
I don't have any J. Monique.  But good to know.

I think the Pink Sugar should be marketed as a Butter or Cream or even a Pre-Poo.

Smells amazing.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I do not care for the scent of QB's Moringa Ghee at all.  While I really like the performance, the scent is enough to make me not repurchase.

Now I remember why I was never in a hurry to buy it after I received it in a Swap.

I  DC'ed with it back then, now I'm using it as a L-I to detangle with, and do not care for the scent.

Once finished it will not be a repurchase and I'm glad I only bought x1.


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> I do not care for the scent of QB's Moringa Ghee at all.  While I really like the performance, the scent is enough to make me not repurchase.



Oh no!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> *Oh no!*



@rileypak
I 'knew' there was something about this particular one - why I always avoided  buying it.

I'm not big on Lavender.

I'm just thankful I only have x1 and it's almost gone.


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak
> I 'knew' there was something about this particular one - why I always avoided  buying it.
> 
> I'm not big on Lavender.
> 
> I'm just thankful I only have x1 and it's almost gone.



Oh! 

I just smelled one of my bottles. I don't get lavender but it is...different. I'll see how it goes when I finally get to those bottles


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> *Oh! I just smelled one of my bottles. I don't get lavender but it is...different. *I'll see how it goes when I finally get to those bottles



@rileypak
Lemme know what you get.

I get Lavender and Flowers or something that doesn't appeal to my spidey-senses.

I'll stick to CTDG.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I pulled out ST'icals Afrodite Shine Almighty I got on a swap a while back.

I don't even think she carries that anymore.  It's an Oil of some sort.

ETA: I should have gotten that Cuticle Strengthening Recovery Mask to try it.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak
> I 'knew' there was something about this particular one - why I always avoided  buying it.
> 
> I'm not big on Lavender.
> 
> I'm just thankful I only have x1 and it's almost gone.


@IDareT'sHair 
The funny thing is that scent is an improvement from the original. The original smelled like Kiwi shoe whitening . I love the performance but not fond of the fragrance either. I have other stuff that works just as well.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

The kids convinced me to get the x2 agave cleansing conditioners since they'll be cowashing more during summer.

I think that'll be it for me.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *The funny thing is that scent is an improvement from the original. The original smelled like Kiwi shoe whitening . I love the performance but not fond of the fragrance either. I have other stuff that works just as well*.


@curlyhersheygirl
Agreed.  Works very well.

I think the Original or the one I got on a Swap was heavily Lavender? If memory serves me right.  *Cackles at Kiwi Shoe Whitening.*

What did you use on your Hair today?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *The kids convinced me to get the x2 agave cleansing conditioners since they'll be cowashing more during summer.  I think that'll be it for me.*



@curlyhersheygirl
So You Know you gotta keep me posted on Agave Cleansers and everything else the Kurl-Kidz will be cowashing with this Summa'

It definitely feels like Cowashing Season.

No Naturelle Grow?  Imma pick up another Pre-Poo Monday and maybe another Emu & Argan.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl

Some of my Summer Cowashers (not including any Cleansing Conditioners):
Oyin Handmade Honey Hemp
Hairveda (MoistPRO, Moist 24/7, Acai PhytoBerry
Silk Dreams Destination Hydration
Curls Coconut Sublime (Liter)
Texture Me Natural Condition Me Softly
Afroveda Coconut Milk
She Scent It (Sugar Peach/Avocado)
As I Am Coconut Cowash
Jessicurl Shealoe (Liter)


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

@IDareT'sHair 
No NG this time
Most of the cleansing conditioners I purchased are new so I'll keep you posted.

This week I DC'd with Jakeala beau vert. I M&S with Jakeala silk LI, SM JBCO LI and LACE silky Shea. When dried I twisted with naturally smitten curly custard. I liked it but wished it had more hold. It was very moisturizing and absorbed nicely.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *Most of the cleansing conditioners I purchased are new so I'll keep you posted.*



@curlyhersheygirl

Thanks Girl, because you know I'll be on the "Hunt" for Fall/Winter.

Speaking of Naturally Smitten, the Moisturizing Butter is thebomb.gov.net.com.biz.edu 

I think I like it the best so far from this line and will definitely be a repurchase. 

I still need to try the Spritz.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

@IDareT'sHair 
I'll be trying the spritz and the other cream next.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl
I couldn't really tell a noticeable difference between the Hydrating Hair Custard and the Tangle Free Pudding.  You will have to let me know if you see a difference?

They both worked nicely for me to twists with while imparting moisture within the twists.

For me, the Butter is the Star of the Line Up.


----------



## Shay72

Oh if Hairveda has a sale on July 4th I will be going in .


----------



## rileypak

Why is this Sarenzo Creamy Oil so wonderful???
I'm not using it on my hair but I'm loving it on my skin


----------



## Shay72

rileypak said:


> Why is this Sarenzo Creamy Oil so wonderful???
> I'm not using it on my hair but I'm loving it on my skin


I used it on my skin too. I loved it. I'm hoping Jakeala's will fit the bill. That way rather than having to use oil followed by shea butter I only have to use the creamy oil.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> *Why is this Sarenzo Creamy Oil so wonderful???*


@rileypak


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak



I'm sorry but I had to rave about it. 


I'll never use it in my hair because of the mango butter and palm oil in it but clawd my skin is just eating it up! The texture is on point for skin application (it emulsifies really well despite its thicker texture), I've loved the scents I bought so far, and my skin is just left smooth and lightly scented.

I hope Jakeala's or Claudie's versions live up to it but............I'm glad I got four bottles during that last Sarenzo flash sale


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH




----------



## IDareT'sHair

@NaturallyATLPCH
Hey Lady!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@rileypak
Yeah, I think I bought x4 Last Sale and maybe x4 this Sale?  I also picked up the Pumpkin Seed Conditioner.  I hope I like it.

I blame @NaturallyATLPCH for putting me onto that durn Creamy Oil.

But I still luvre her.


----------



## Eisani

What y'all doin?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Eisani 
Lookin' at these Mem-Day Sales.....What 'bout 'chu?


----------



## Eisani

@IDareT'sHair the same, trying to behave! Sarenzo's shipping has me in my feelings lol!


----------



## divachyk

Hey Ladies!! I'm beat. I cleaned up my closets to see what I need and don't need. While I don't need anything, I might hit pay nah on Komaza. That Bountiful Mane keeps my scalp healthy and happy. I can tell when I go without it. My scalp gets all itchy. I want a Puff Cuff. I missed her flash birthday sale a few weeks ago. Lastly, I definitely want more of Bekura Honey Latte.


----------



## rileypak

I'm even thinking of hitting pay nah on some Komaza tomorrow - Protein Hair Treatment, x2 Jojoba Hemp, and a Pona Hair and Scalp Treatment. This Bountiful Mane sounds interesting, think I'm going to add it to the cart


----------



## Beamodel

Y'all, I cut a few inches off today. My ends were scraggly looking. I have about an two inches or so of relaxed hair left. I still plan on relaxing but I'm trying to get it to a pure virgin relaxer application.


----------



## flyygirlll2

@Beamodel Your hair looks beautiful and full. I'm still trucking along with this transition.


----------



## Beamodel

@flyygirlll2 
Thank you darling. I wish I could stick with it but so far I've never worn it curly.


----------



## flyygirlll2

@Beamodel You have to do what's best for you. I still get moments where I want to relax.


----------



## BrownBetty

flyygirlll2 said:


> @Beamodel You have to do what's best for you. I still get moments where I want to relax.



At least twice a week I think about relaxing my hair but I continue the good natural fight.


----------



## divachyk

Go 'head @Beamodel. Your hair looks great! I understand the desire to relax again. You do what makes sense for you. If I relax again, I too want it to be a virgin application so that I can start fresh and new.

@rileypak, love the protein strengthener, pona, bountiful and coconut pudding.


----------



## KinksAndInk

Used up a Garnier fructis sleek n shine cream leave in. (5 or 6 backups)


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Eisani said:


> *Sarenzo's shipping has me in my feelings lol!*


@Eisani 
Hurrrible.....


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My Honey Handmade's Shipped.

Picked up another NG Coconut & Banana Pre-Poo (back up) & now a staple to get me through the Pre-Process of hard detangling.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Beamodel 
Your hair looks so healthy and you still got a lot of hair.  Nice Trim.


----------



## Beamodel

Thank you @IDareT'sHair 
I put it in Bantu knots last night and took them down today and I'm loving the cut even more.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel said:


> *Thank you
> I put it in Bantu knots last night and took them down today and I'm loving the cut even more.*



@Beamodel 
I know it looks Fab! 

There is nothing like nice ends.


----------



## Shay72

Imma do the mini break with ya'll. And as I said I may sit out July 4th too unless Hairveda has a sale and/or  Claudie comes out with her bamboo stuff.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Shay72
YAY!  We can do this. 

You are use to being on a N/B, so it won't be no thang for you.


----------



## divachyk

Browsed the outlet mall today and didn't even buy. I did good! Actually, let me stop. The shelves were picked clean so there really wasn't much to pick from. As for hair, so far I purchased 1 original Puff Cuff, 2 Puff Cuff Jrs.


----------



## PJaye

I'm going to try not buying anything until July and only patronizing two vendors during those July 4th sale promotions.  Now, excuse me while I go purchase a stack of paper bags for me to hyperventilate into...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@flyygirlll2 @divachyk
I would like to make x1 last purchase before Mem-Day ends?  Not sure what tho'?


----------



## flyygirlll2

@IDareT'sHair I have carts made but haven't purchased anything so far today though.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Waiting On:
Sarenzo
Naturelle Grow
Soultanicals
Honey Handmades (shipped)
Jakeala


----------



## IDareT'sHair

flyygirlll2 said:


> *I have carts made but haven't purchased anything so far today though.*



@flyygirlll2
I still have x2 boxes I haven't opened yet. 

I 'forced' some things in my Garage fridge.  I still have a couple things to find space for.

Still not sure what I want?  Don't need any bekura.  I have x2 of everything I use (Cacao, YAM, Whiskey, Tapioca) and I don't use it that much.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@flyygirlll2 
Still wouldn't mind picking up another SSI Peach.


----------



## flyygirlll2

@IDareT'sHair LOL @ still having unopened packages. That happens to me quite often. I'm only waiting on APB and SSI. 

I was debating grabbing something from Bekura but I already have  a jar of unopened YAM and The Opulant Hair Cream I've used twice, so I passed. I just want some more Joico. I used the Moisture Recovery shampoo/conditioner and the KPak Intense Hydrator today and I loved it.


----------



## flyygirlll2

@IDareT'sHair That conditioner is pretty good. Glad I bought 2 more.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@flyygirlll2
I know it is.

I just have so much stuff to use. Imma keep focusing on using stuff up. 

I'm using a Liter of Elucence now and once it's finish, I'll pull out my Liter of Jessicurl Shealoe which I've had a while.


----------



## flyygirlll2

@IDareT'sHair The thing is, it will definitely take me years to finish up all this stuff. I still need to go through my stash and start putting together give away bags to friends.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

flyygirlll2 said:


> *and the KPak Intense Hydrator today and I loved it.*


@flyygirlll2
I think I may have this?  I know I have some Joico.  Not sure if it's this on MRTB (Moisture Recovery Treatment Balm)


----------



## IDareT'sHair

flyygirlll2 said:


> * The thing is, it will definitely take me years to finish up all this stuff. *



@flyygirlll2
Me Too.  Literally yarrrrs.

Like you, I swap and give all the time and still have a Natural Hair Boutique.

If I can make it through all these mini "breaks" I can really focus on using up some things. 

I have some really good stuff in my stash and it's about time I dig deep into it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I see Liquid Gold is having a Sale.  Too bad they did away with their Java Bean Butter/Cream.


----------



## flyygirlll2

@IDareT'sHair I actually prefer the Joico KPak Intense Hydrator better than the MRTB. The KPak IH is lighter and creamier which helps to melt into my hair better. The MRTB is heavier. 

Girl, I forget products I have at times until I read about it or someone mentions it lol. That's when you know you have too much stuff. I just want to use up some stuff before acting a fool on BF


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@flyygirlll2
I made my last purchase from Siamese Twist. (x1 10oz Jar of Coconut Pumpkin) back-up.


----------



## Shay72

Decided I'm going to start inventory early in this process. I will record it in my hair journal app. My goal is to get everything listed with pics, numbers, and descriptions by the end of June.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

flyygirlll2 said:


> *Girl, I forget products I have at times until I read about it or someone mentions it lol. That's when you know you have too much stuff. *


@flyygirlll2
Me Too.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72 said:


> *Decided I'm going to start inventory early in this process. I will record it in my hair journal app. My goal is to get everything listed with pics, numbers, and descriptions by the end of June*.



@Shay72 
Sounds cool.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@rileypak
Thought about doing another little Sarenzo haul for some of the Creamy Oils in the "Purple Rain" Collection.


----------



## divachyk

Got 2 Bekura Honey Lattes. I need more Bountiful Mane but that shipping hurts me deep.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@divachyk 
I actually cannot beweave I'm contemplating making yet another Sarenzo purchase with their terrible wait times and CS....

I placed that order 05/20.  Guess I'll hear something soon *crickets chirping*


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak
> Thought about doing another little Sarenzo haul for some of the Creamy Oils in the "Purple Rain" Collection.



I had a cart of some too


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@rileypak
I mean afterall, it is a dedication to Prince.


----------



## rileypak

@IDareT'sHair 
Indeed


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@rileypak
*cough* I just checked out

ETA: I got:
Let's Go Crazy
Little Red Corvette
Raspberry Beret
Purple Rain


----------



## IDareT'sHair

IDareT'sHair said:


> *ETA: I got:
> Let's Go Crazy
> Little Red Corvette
> Raspberry Beret
> Purple Rain*



@rileypak


----------



## divachyk

My scalp may be pissed but I'm holding off on Komaza. Hopefully I can make it until 4th of July. By then, I'll need to haul.


----------



## rileypak

divachyk said:


> My scalp may be pissed but I'm holding off on Komaza. Hopefully I can make it until 4th of July. By then, I'll need to haul.



That's why I bought so much today from Komaza. I just decided to haul in a sense.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

divachyk said:


> *My scalp may be pissed but I'm holding off on Komaza. *


@divachyk 
Why?


rileypak said:


> *That's why I bought so much today from Komaza. I just decided to haul in a sense*.



@rileypak

And why?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

So, I should be good on "creamy oils" for a minute.


----------



## divachyk

@IDareT'sHair, When I go without Bountiful Mane, my scalp is itchy, even when washing regularly. I purchased a scalp brush (and love it - thanks @MileHighDiva) so that should help as well. I have enough Bountiful to maybe last until 7/4. I have no backups. I will haul in July on Bountiful, Pona, Protein & maybe Coconut Pudding.

@rileypak, I didn't need to haul today. I just needed a little bit to hold me over so I decided to wait.


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak
> 
> And why?



The shipping was $10. Having to pay that much in shipping, I'd rather spend it on product and get free shipping (which I did). I won't be repurchasing from them for a long while so it's fine with me. My own rationale for it...


----------



## divachyk

rileypak said:


> The shipping was $10. Having to pay that much in shipping, I'd rather spend it on product and get free shipping (which I did). I won't be repurchasing from them for a long while so it's fine with me. My own rationale for it...


@rileypak Exactly! For me to feel it's worth it, I had to purchase $65 worth of products and I truly didn't need alladat today.


----------



## rileypak

Received a Claudie's shipping notice this morning


----------



## flyygirlll2

I did good. I didn't buy anything yesterday. I only purchased from two places during all the MD sales. I'm going to try and hold off on buying anything unless I'm running low on products I like
(Joico MR shampoo/conditioner) and that's about it.

I will be going through my stash and use/get rid of stuff.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@rileypak @divachyk Thanks Ladies for your reasoning.  I was just being nosey.

@flyygirlll2 I applaud you for staying skrong and not buying anything.


----------



## rileypak

And with my last purchase of hair products, I should be ready for the mini break.

I also plan to update the inventory spreadsheet with all the items in the stash. Closet stuff included. I'll take this first mini break we go on to get it done.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> *And with my last purchase of hair products, I should be ready for the mini break. **I also plan to update the inventory spreadsheet with all the items in the stash. Closet stuff included. I'll take this first mini break we go on to get it done*.



@rileypak I'm glad you and @Shay72 are getting organized. 

Oh....um....what was that last purchase?

Not sure what Imma use my time doing, probably just trying to make some small dents in this Ginormous stash.


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak I'm glad you and @Shay72 are getting organized.
> 
> Oh....um....what was that last purchase?



That Sarenzo was my last products purchase.


----------



## rileypak

@IDareT'sHair 

I figured take this first break to get organized and see what it's really looking like. Then once I know what's staying and what I'm gifting then next break I get to making a dent in the stash.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@rileypak

Sounds like a plan.  I wish everyone the best.   

Lawd....It's really not even that long. 

I'll keep some un-opened packages that are on the way to help combat "Package Withdraw"

I thought for sure early Spring I'd be going super hard on lotions during the warmer weather, so I really ramped up on lotions, lotions, lotions but now I feel like using more creams.

Maybe that will change, but right now, I'm passing up the 50-11 lotions grabbing creams.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> *That Sarenzo was my last products purchase.*



@rileypak 
Hopefully, they will arrive before we come up off this break.....


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

@IDareT'sHair 
I just realized I missed Claudies sale 
Oh well I guess it was for the best since it was gonna be some more DC's


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> I just realized I missed Claudies sale  *Oh well I guess it was for the best since it was gonna be some more DC's *



@curlyhersheygirl


#500, #501

Did you try the Code? 

Cause Girl sometimes them codes still be workin'.......


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> 
> 
> #500, #501
> 
> Did you try the Code?
> 
> Cause Girl sometimes them codes still be workin'.......


@IDareT'sHair 
Nah I'll catch the next one. I'll keep the last 2 DC's I have from here until I can re-up.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl 
Did you end up getting any SSI?  I passed on that.  Beweave it or not.

I kept thinking about grabbing another Sugar Peach, but didn't.

I still got some Banana Brule and Fortifying Hair Mask to get to.  Not to mention Avocado Conditioner.  I'm good on SSI right now.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl 
I did end up making a small purchase from Siamese Twists.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> Did you end up getting any SSI?  I passed on that.  Beweave it or not.
> 
> I kept thinking about grabbing another Sugar Peach, but didn't.
> 
> I still got some Banana Brule and Fortifying Hair Mask to get to.  Not to mention Avocado Conditioner.  I'm good on SSI right now.


@IDareT'sHair 
I didn't 'cuz I hauled MDay. I was also tempted to get more Sugar Peach but decided to pass.




IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> I did end up making a small purchase from Siamese Twists.


I went over there but passed as well. I still have a good amount of stuff from her so I'm in no rush.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl 
How often do the Kurl-Kidz cowash in the summer?  Taking Notes.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl
I ended up convo'ing Jakeala yesterday, because I noticed Hops, Barley, Babbasu, Bamboo etc...wasn't listed in the description of the Conditioner? 

She said she was in the process of changing that description. I see she took care of that.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

@IDareT'sHair 
When it gets really hot twice a week. If it's not too bad they stick to once mid-week and they always shampoo on Saturdays.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> I ended up convo'ing Jakeala yesterday, because I noticed Hops, Barley, Babbasu, Bamboo etc...wasn't listed in the description of the Conditioner?
> 
> She said she was in the process of changing that description. I see she took care of that.


@IDareT'sHair 
Was that on the website or Etsy?


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

@IDareT'sHair 
Jakeala and APB have slowly taken over my stash.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl
I keep forgetting she has a website.  I always go through ETSY. 

I don't really have _a lot_ of either (APB or Jakeala).  I know _a lot_ is a relative word over here tho'.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl
Need to think about what to pull out to DC with on Wednesday?  

Maybe I will pull out that SSI Banana Brule?  I'll pull out something else too. 

I'll hunt around for something 'older'.  Maybe L.A.C.E. Bramhi which I do really enjoy.

Right now I only have Claudie Khave open. 

I recently used up a DB DC'er and BRB's Chocolate Roze.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

@IDareT'sHair 
I have BRB DC's to open next; the chocolate roze and chai tea


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@flyygirlll2 @curlyhersheygirl

Ya'll pray I'll get in the mood to use some Lotions.  I bet I got 30/40 Lotions.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @flyygirlll2 @curlyhersheygirl
> 
> Ya'll pray I'll get in the mood to use some Lotions.  I bet I got 30/40 Lotions.


@IDareT'sHair 
Do you ever use lotions as creamy LI's?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *I have BRB DC's to open next; the chocolate roze and chai tea*



@curlyhersheygirl
I still have a Manuka Honey one (in the bottle).

I was going to use it as a cowash, but I think it might be listed as a DC'er.

I coulda' sworn I have/had a Chai Tea left. 

I still have about x3 Pumpkin Whips left that I am saving......


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *Do you ever use lotions as creamy LI's?*



@curlyhersheygirl 
Mostly daily refreshers.  I also like it for Baggying.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

IDareT'sHair said:


> *I bet I got 30/40 Lotions.*



@curlyhersheygirl
You know this numba' is scaled back.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl
I need to get busy on 'em, because I don't wanna be looking crazy come Fall with a small amount of Butters/Creams and a bunch of Lotions, because I used Creams when I shoulda' been using Lotions.

I am going to force myself to use these lotions.

#thelifeofapjshardwork


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> You know this numba' is scaled back.


@IDareT'sHair 
Yeah I knew that


----------



## flyygirlll2

@IDareT'sHair I don't think I have that many lotions. I do have quite a number of DC's and conditioners though 

I totally forgot that I had BRB Chai Tea and Manuka Honey DC. I've been using other stuff lately. The BRB Ceramide serum is wonderful though  I use it to seal. I wish I bought another bottle.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

flyygirlll2 said:


> *The BRB Ceramide serum is wonderful though  I use it to seal. I wish I bought another bottle.*



@flyygirlll2
It Figures....


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *Yeah I knew that *



@curlyhersheygirl
You Durrrty.......

I knew you did.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl @flyygirlll2

So what are ya'lls "goals" on this Mini-Break? 

I know @rileypak and @Shay72 are going to get "organized" i.e. take inventory, do spreadsheets, take pitchas......(Stuff that makes me tired thinkin' about it)

I guess mine will be to use Lotions.


----------



## flyygirlll2

@IDareT'sHair My goal is to use up some DC's and conditioners, as well as organize the stash
(Which yes the thought of it is exhausting!) 

I think getting through some of this stash to use up is going to be a real challenge for me.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

@IDareT'sHair 
I'm gonna keep using stuff up and try to organize the stash. I've managed to eliminate the mediocre stuff so now 
I'm down to the best of the best. I just need to fully organize so I can see just what I have and what may need replenishing.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

flyygirlll2 said:


> *I think getting through some of this stash to use up is going to be a real challenge for me.*


@flyygirlll2
Yeah....Tell me about it......


----------



## BrownBetty

@IDareT'sHair 
I want to use up products and get down to having just my hg products in my stash.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *I managed to eliminate the mediocre stuff so now I'm down to the best of the best*.


@curlyhersheygirl
Good Job getting that done.  That was a major accomplishment.

I consider everything in my current stash to be "the best of the best."

I guess with the _exception_ of some of the newer Lines I've introduced that I haven't tried yet.

Like TGIN, and Texture Me Natural and a few others.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

BrownBetty said:


> *I want to use up products and get down to having just my hg products in my stash.*



@BrownBetty
That is a great Mini-goal.

You are still looking for certain products though, right, to add to your HG Status?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

flyygirlll2 said:


> *I totally forgot that I had BRB Chai Tea and Manuka Honey DC. *


@flyygirlll2 
We were just talmbout this yesterday.


----------



## BrownBetty

IDareT'sHair said:


> @BrownBetty
> That is a great Mini-goal.
> 
> You are still looking for certain products though, right, to add to your HG Status?



Yes. There is the problem. So I keep buying and trying stuff out. Life of a pj.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> Good Job getting that done.  That was a major accomplishment.
> 
> I consider everything in my current stash to be "the best of the best."
> 
> I guess with the _exception_ of some of the newer Lines I've introduced that I haven't tried yet.
> 
> Like TGIN, and Texture Me Natural and a few others.


@IDareT'sHair 
Thanks I really wanted to get that done. I had some stuff straggling from way back when I first went natural in '09. Some of them were just Ok and others were from lines that no longer exist Like Kyra. Now the stash is current and up to date with "must haves"
I just need to get the numbers under control lol


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *I just need to get the numbers under control lol*



@curlyhersheygirl
Da' Numbas' Da' Numbas' Da' Numbas'!

I don't even wanna think about da' numbas'  Over here or over there.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl
You know I'm kinda' glad DB's Pumpkin is now in a jar. 

I beat that bottle to death the other day to get it out the durn bottle.  Made my wrist hurt.

I feel like cutting this 1/2 bottle open and putting the remainder in a jar.


----------



## rileypak

Got my Komaza Care shipping notice


----------



## divachyk

Goodness gracious, Puff Cuff & Bekura shipped (so they say)....I'm not complaining.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@rileypak
Was that really our last purchases?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@divachyk 
Great!  You'll have some packages coming in.....

OT: Imma pick up some Sabino Moisture Block after this break is over.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I transferred the rest of my 16oz bottle of DB Pumpkin into x2 empty Jars.


----------



## divachyk

I love packages @IDareT'sHair - lol. I will use Sabino the next time I use heat.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

divachyk said:


> *I will use Sabino the next time I use heat.*



@divachyk

I have other things I could use, but I will pick this up just to have in my Stash.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I pulled out SSI's Banana Brulee.

I should also pull out Curl Junkie's Deep Fix Banana & Hibiscus and put these two in rotation.

ETA: My back up of Uncle Lee's Bamboo Tea has shipped.


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak
> Was that really our last purchases?



Yes but Friday or Sunday is the last day to purchase before the break starts


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Man oh man I didn't want to love any of those NurCreations stuff I got but that bamboo spray is awesome. It's a really good scalp treatment.


----------



## divachyk

@IDareT'sHair, very hydrating. Makes my hair feel soft and so moisturized.


----------



## rileypak

Morning!

Received my shipping notice (plus a partial shipping refund for combining my last two orders) from Sarenzo this morning.


----------



## rileypak

divachyk said:


> @IDareT'sHair, very hydrating. Makes my hair feel soft and so moisturized.



Thanks a lot Diva! Now I'm slightly regretting not buying two or three bottles of it during the sale 

Fingers crossed they do a little something for the 4th and have the unscented version back in stock by then (cause I really didn't want the nectarine vanilla scent).


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@rileypak @divachyk  That's what I think was off-putting for me was the _Orange_ mixed with the Honey.

I haven't gotten any notices from Sarenzo.....


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *Man oh man I didn't want to love any of those NurCreations stuff I got but that bamboo spray is awesome. It's a really good scalp treatment*.


@curlyhersheygirl
I have this in a Cart.

I'll see what she does July4

That Shipping, that shipping, that shipping......


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> .
> I haven't gotten any notices from Sarenzo.....



Their latest email said all orders should go out by the 6th I think...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@rileypak

Thank you


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Used Up:
x1 VO5 Kiwi & Lime Conditioner (x3 back ups)


----------



## KinksAndInk

curlyhersheygirl said:


> Man oh man I didn't want to love any of those NurCreations stuff I got but that bamboo spray is awesome. It's a really good scalp treatment.


I love this stuff. I'm mad that I only got 1 bottle. I'm using it sparingly.




IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> I have this in a Cart.
> 
> I'll see what she does July4
> 
> That Shipping, that shipping, that shipping......


I'm about to ask her when her next sale will be. I need some things


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@KinksAndInk
Hopefully, she does something Big for the 4th

ETA: I think this Line could be a "Total" Hit overall, but she has to do something about that shipping.

The mock cart I had, I think the Shipping was $12-13. ANGTFD


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

@IDareT'sHair 
The shipping is crazy. I did a custom order so the shipping was reasonable.


----------



## KinksAndInk

IDareT'sHair said:


> @KinksAndInk
> Hopefully, she does something Big for the 4th
> 
> ETA: I think this Line could be a "Total" Hit overall, but she has to do something about that shipping.
> 
> The mock cart I had, I think the Shipping was $12-13. ANGTFD


I wish she would. She replied and said that she'll be at an event in Detroit June 25th. I'll be attending with my wheeled tote bag cuz I'm cleaning her out. She didn't mention a 4th of July sale but stated that all orders over $75 ship free. I told her there's about 10 things that I want so she said she'd ship for free. Now we could do a group buy cuz I know some folks don't wanna spend $75 just trying her out. Plus we got that LHCF discount soooo...


----------



## bajandoc86

Hey y'all......

I just shocked ma damn self.

I don't know what possessed me to write a list of all the stuff I have purchased for the year so far. Keep in mind that since I have been in Barbados from the start of 2016, majority of my packages were shipped to either Jamaica or a friend in the US for me to pick up in a couple weeks (on my way back to Ja).

I honestly thought it was a just few things you know.

Please tell me why I have counted *53 *items?!?!?!?!?!?!?!  This includes hair/makeup/skin care stuff. i.e. LHCF related. I wanna be on a no buy, but I got 4 mo wigs in a cart.   And I'mma need to buy more storage for all this stuff.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Just received notification from Naturelle Grow on my one item

 Just realized my Nurcreations hasnt shipped either,

Waiting on Cream and Coco, APB, and  Sams Beauty as well


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@bajandoc86 
I can't wait until you get back so you can play in all your new products!

Fiddythree?  You know how we do it over here.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

shawnyblazes said:


> *Just received notification from Naturelle Grow on my one item Just realized my Nurcreations hasnt shipped either, Waiting on Cream and Coco, APB, and  Sams Beauty as well*



@shawnyblazes
I'm waiting on x3 separate orders from Sarenzo. 

I hope I get that Combined Shipping deal that @rileypak got.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

KinksAndInk said:


> * Plus we got that LHCF discount soooo...*


@KinksAndInk
What is that?  Did I miss that?


----------



## bajandoc86

IDareT'sHair said:


> @bajandoc86
> I can't wait until you get back so you can play in all your new products!
> 
> Fiddythree?  You know how we do it over here.



Don't I know it. We are a mess round these parts. PJ fo life!


----------



## KinksAndInk

IDareT'sHair said:


> @KinksAndInk
> What is that?  Did I miss that?


It's 30% off $50. Code is in the vendor forum


----------



## PJaye

IDareT'sHair said:


> @KinksAndInk
> Hopefully, she does something Big for the 4th
> 
> ETA: I think this Line could be a "Total" Hit overall, but she has to do something about that shipping.
> 
> The mock cart I had, I think the Shipping was $12-13. ANGTFD



I don't bother browsing her line until I hear that she's adjusted her shipping rates.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

PJaye said:


> *I don't bother browsing her line until I hear that she's adjusted her shipping rates.*



@PJaye
It's the absolute worst.


----------



## rileypak

I went and slid one more purchase in before the break starts. Gotta counter that package withdrawal that will most likely set in  

Grabbed some APB - Daily Facial Toner, Blue Agave Nectar Spritz, Ginger Root Growth Lotion, and Garlic Conditioner.

Now I'm set to start the mini break (products wise). 4th of July here I come!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> *N**ow I'm set to start the mini break (products wise). 4th of July here I come!*



@rileypak
Okay Nah....Imma be keeping my eye on you.


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak
> Okay Nah....Imma be keeping my eye on you.



 
I'll be good throughout the break


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> *I'll be good throughout the break*



@rileypak
Okay....I'm counting on you.

Nobody bet' not have no 30%-35% Sales.


----------



## BrownBetty

@bajandoc86 

Which wigs? Do tell?

I stopped counting.





bajandoc86 said:


> Hey y'all......
> 
> I just shocked ma damn self.
> 
> I don't know what possessed me to write a list of all the stuff I have purchased for the year so far. Keep in mind that since I have been in Barbados from the start of 2016, majority of my packages were shipped to either Jamaica or a friend in the US for me to pick up in a couple weeks (on my way back to Ja).
> 
> I honestly thought it was a just few things you know.
> 
> Please tell me why I have counted *53 *items?!?!?!?!?!?!?!  This includes hair/makeup/skin care stuff. i.e. LHCF related. I wanna be on a no buy, but I got 4 mo wigs in a cart.   And I'mma need to buy more storage for all this stuff.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Pulled out a Sarenzo Creamy Oil in Strawberry Shortcake


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@rileypak
Normally most Strawberry scents end up smelling plastic & artifical, but this one is a winner.  (unfortunately)


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak
> Normally most Strawberry scents end up smelling plastic & artifical, but this one is a winner.  (unfortunately)



Now I'm intrigued


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@rileypak
I'm tryna' to finally finish up this bottle of ST'icals Kink Drink.  It's never-ending.

I'll focus on this in June too.  Gettin' that gone.

I'll be as happy as I was to get rid of all that durn VO5 to finally get rid of this.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> *Now I'm intrigued*



@rileypak 
You betta' stay intrigued until July.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> *I went and slid one more purchase in before the break starts. Gotta counter that package withdrawal that will most likely set in  *
> 
> *Now I'm set to start the mini break (products wise). 4th of July here I come!*


@rileypak
So, that durn ST'icals kept bugging me about some durn "Love Perks" so I ended up having to grab x1 Stand Repair DC'er.

But I'm ret-to-go.


----------



## KinksAndInk

Now y'all making me want to buy something.


----------



## Beamodel

Go Shawty... 
It's my birthday month...
June 12th....
Oh yeah... Gemini....


----------



## BrownBetty

Ssi sugar peach con is bomb! I used it as a rinse out after clarifying baabyy... soft moist hair. Going to try it as a leave in.


----------



## Shay72

My Honey Handmade and Naturelle Grow have shipped.

Damn...so can I order some Uncle Lee's Bamboo tea? It's not a hair product right?


----------



## Shay72

rileypak said:


> Yes but Friday or Sunday is the last day to purchase before the break starts


Wait, what? So I'm good for buying my tea then? I'd been consistent drinking two cups of tea daily until the past two days. I've gotta get back on it.


----------



## rileypak

Shay72 said:


> Wait, what? So I'm good for buying my tea then? I'd been consistent drinking two cups of tea daily until the past two days. I've gotta get back on it.



Yep! 
I think @IDareT'sHair said we'd start the break on June 6 if I remember correctly


----------



## IDareT'sHair

We start on Sunday June 5th at midnight (12:00 a.m.) Monday morning June 6th.  "Be there or be square"

We will conclude once the July 4th Sales start.  So it will probably actually be more like 3 weeks or so.

So, please try to purchase all related items prior to.  Including plastic caps, etc......so there will be  'minimum' temptations to make 'exceptions'.

@rileypak @Shay72 @BrownBetty @flyygirlll2 @divachyk @curlyhersheygirl @Golden75 @PJaye

Not sure if @shawnyblazes or @bajandoc86 are joining us?


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Umm.... I think I'm joining but I may need some gel.....


----------



## Beamodel

BrownBetty said:


> Ssi sugar peach con is bomb! I used it as a rinse out after clarifying baabyy... soft moist hair. Going to try it as a leave in.



It's great as a DC & a leave in....


----------



## Beamodel

Yall. Was in target yesterday and mines had several Shea moisture high Prosity items on clearance as well as Camille Rose almond jai twisting cream. 

I didn't get anything. I'm on super overload with hair products and I use stuff up very slowly anyways... Just thought I'd share.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@shawnyblazes 
If at all possible, can you please  try to pick up your Gel before start date.


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> So, please try to purchase all related items prior to.  Including plastic caps, etc......so there will be  'minimum' temptations to make 'exceptions'.



Oh so now we throwing tools in?!?!!
Gotta get to the BSS on Saturday then


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

IDareT'sHair said:


> @shawnyblazes
> If at all possible, can you please  try to pick up your Gel before start date.


Im on amazon looking at a 32 oz jar of gel for $8.82


----------



## BrownBetty

Ssi sugar peach good as a leave in. Next as a DC. I need more bottles!


----------



## BrownBetty

I broke a conair detangler comb... I had a back so all good.


----------



## rileypak

Received a shipping notice from Shescentit 
I'd forgotten I ordered from them


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Received my shipping for Nurcreations.

Waiting on Samsbeauty, Cream and Coco and APB


----------



## meka72

Count me in! I'm in crochet braids and ain't got no business buying nothing. Plus I need to buy a car. So a "no buy" in June is right up my alley.

ETA: I'll be getting another install of these crochet braids before July 3, so I'm going to pick up some more hair. 




IDareT'sHair said:


> We start on Sunday June 5th at midnight (12:00 a.m.) Monday morning June 6th.  "Be there or be square"
> 
> We will conclude once the July 4th Sales start.  So it will probably actually be more like 3 weeks or so.
> 
> So, please try to purchase all related items prior to.  Including plastic caps, etc......so there will be  'minimum' temptations to make 'exceptions'.
> 
> @rileypak @Shay72 @BrownBetty @flyygirlll2 @divachyk @curlyhersheygirl @Golden75 @PJaye
> 
> Not sure if @shawnyblazes or @bajandoc86 are joining us?


----------



## lindseyerinc




----------



## Shay72

My Honey Handmade arrived today. I'm contemplating pre-ordering her June beauty box. $35 is a great price for 6 full sized products. Hair & skin. The only thing I don't like is the oil but I may use it after all.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@meka72 @lindseyerinc 
This is not an official challenge. 

This is just a little something we were doing over here in this thread to get us from 1 holiday to the next by working on our existing stashes.

There is another "No-Buy" Thread that is currently going on.

Naturally, you are welcome to join us.... but this is nothing official.

But please no more KimK gifs in here tho'.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My Naturelle Grow came today. 

I put it aside with the other stuff so I can have something to open during the month.

Still no notices from Sarenzo.


----------



## meka72

Yep, I know this is unofficial. I like hanging with y'all anyway even if I lurk most of the time. Lol. 



IDareT'sHair said:


> @meka72 @lindseyerinc
> This is not an official challenge.
> 
> This is just a little something we were doing over here in this thread to get us from 1 holiday to the next by working on our existing stashes.
> 
> There is another "No-Buy" Thread that is currently going on.
> 
> Naturally, you are welcome to join us.... but this is nothing official.
> 
> But please no more KimK gifs in here tho'.


----------



## divachyk

Beamodel said:


> Go Shawty...
> It's my birthday month...
> June 12th....
> Oh yeah... Gemini....


I totally started rapping the hook in 50 Cent's song. @Beamodel


----------



## divachyk

I'm in @IDareT'sHair!!!


----------



## Beamodel

divachyk said:


> I totally started rapping the hook in 50 Cent's song. @Beamodel



Lol @divachyk


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

IDareT'sHair said:


> My Naturelle Grow came today.
> 
> I put it aside with the other stuff so I can have something to open during the month.
> 
> Still no notices from Sarenzo.


My naturelle grow came last night as well

Waiting on Nurcreations , Cream and Coco,  Samsbeauty


----------



## rileypak

Okay I'm just going to keep getting it in until the 6th. I bought some Soultanicals this morning


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@rileypak

You stay gettin' it in don't you?......


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@shawnyblazes
You get your Gel yet?


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

IDareT'sHair said:


> @shawnyblazes
> You get your Gel yet?



Ordered and on its way.  I dont need anything else for a few months actually. Unless I run out of marshmallow root or irish moss for my clay mixtures.


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak
> 
> You stay gettin' it in don't you?......



 
I have to go get some caps, spray bottles, and clips tomorrow.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

I do have a feeling Im missing something though


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@divachyk  Got you.

@meka72 Great.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

shawnyblazes said:


> *I do have a feeling Im missing something though*



@shawnyblazes 
So Do I.


----------



## rileypak

shawnyblazes said:


> I do have a feeling Im missing something though





IDareT'sHair said:


> @shawnyblazes
> So Do I.



Still got time


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

So, how much does first class shipping cost? Isnt first class shipping slow? 

I paid $6.50 for shipping... isnt flat rate around there??


----------



## rileypak

shawnyblazes said:


> So, how much does first class shipping cost? Isnt first class shipping slow?
> 
> I paid $6.50 for shipping... isnt flat rate around there??



Depends on if they use regional shipping or not. Regular priority flat rate starts at $6.50 but it's for the super tiny box.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

rileypak said:


> Depends on if they use regional shipping or not. Regular priority flat rate starts at $6.50 but it's for the super tiny box.



I havent seen first class shipping in so long,  it threw me for a loop.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@shawnyblazes
1st class wait times aren't bad.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I think Imma "wing" it " with what I got on hand. 

Unless something 'interesting' jumps off today or tomorrow. 

Afterall, we all have overstocked BSS in our homes.

@shawnyblazes @rileypak


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@rileypak
Your comb should be there, so please check.


----------



## BrownBetty

I'm going to try to crochet my own hair so i will get the stuff before Monday.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl  Mernin' Ms. Curl.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I'm loving that Sarenzo Creamy Oil.  WHY?

Lawd...If she had better CS, she'd really be in trouble with me. 

Although I am currently waiting on x3 separate orders.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

@IDareT'sHair 
I'm on Ulta looking at that SM omega line. Hopefully I can be strong and not check out.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl
You have until Sunday Midnight to tie up any & all hair related loose ends.

I have about x3-x4 unopened packages to get me through.

And whatever else is on the way.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My Honey Handmades should be here today.  It will go over in the unopened pile.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

@IDareT'sHair 
I'm waiting on some orders so I think I can hold out. Also you know it was gonna be the hair mask and cowash which I really won't get to in quite some time so I can wait for another BOGO sale.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl 
Hoping to stay on track and use up some things and reassess July4. 

I am determined to finish up this last bottle of ST'icals Kink Drink

Yassss I'm still tryna' finish up them durn 16oz bottles.  I am on the last one. 

And I will be using Lotions all month.  Especially since I bought 50-11 of them.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> * Also you know it was gonna be the hair mask and cowash which I really won't get to in quite some time so I can wait for another BOGO sale.*



@curlyhersheygirl
Good you thought that purchase through and decided you can hold off.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl 
I hope to finish up some things in the coming weeks.  At least, that's the goal.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@divachyk
I think if Bekura has a 4th Sale, I will pick up a Honey Latte if I can get one without Citrus. 

Especially since you bought x3.

I need to look at their offerings.

ETA: I see they have "Plain"/"Unscented"


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Soultanicals setting me up.

 Just sent me a 15% off coupon to complete my order that I have in my cart


----------



## IDareT'sHair

shawnyblazes said:


> *Soultanicals setting me up.
> Just sent me a 15% off coupon to complete my order that I have in my cart*



@shawnyblazes 
What all do you have in your Cart? *curious minds would like to know*


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

IDareT'sHair said:


> @shawnyblazes
> What all do you have in your Cart? *curious minds would like to know*



Just one item right now.  I want the baby items.  I sent her a convo to find out if it will be back in stock so I can get the oil and body wash for baby Josiah and the cocotastic curl elastic  deep moroccan treat.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

shawnyblazes said:


> *cocotastic curl elastic  deep moroccan treat.*



@shawnyblazes
I didn't know about this until I saw it in @rileypak Cart.  I need to take a look at it.

I thought I was doing something getting the Deep Strand Repair.

ETA:  Just looked.  It looks great.  I see it's on Sale for twelve bucks.  Good Deal..


----------



## rileypak

Soultanicals sent that Friday Fan Favorite email and it was a wrap for me 

I'm going to have to ignore her emails until the 4th sales roll around cause I do like her conditioners so far.


----------



## PJaye

I was going to get a jar of that Soultanicals DC, but her shipping rates have gone up.  There's no way I'm paying $7.85 to have one item shipped to me.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

PJaye said:


> I was going to get a jar of that Soultanicals DC, but her shipping rates have gone up.  There's no way I'm paying $7.85 to have one item shipped to me.



I was just coming in here to say put three items in my cart and my shipping was $12.40. I used 2500 points to get free shipping
@IDareT'sHair


----------



## rileypak

PJaye said:


> I was going to get a jar of that Soultanicals DC, but her shipping rates have gone up.  There's no way I'm paying $7.85 to have one item shipped to me.





shawnyblazes said:


> I was just coming in here to stay I put three items in my cart and my shipping was $12.40. I used 2500 points to get free shipping
> @IDareT'sHair



I didn't know that 
I used my VIP code.


----------



## PJaye

shawnyblazes said:


> I was just coming in here to stay I put three items in my cart and my shipping was $12.40. I used 2500 points to get free shipping
> @IDareT'sHair



I hear y'all.  However, there are a few vendors that I won't touch due to their high shipping rates, e.g., Mielle, Inhasi, Nur whateveritis on etsy, etc.  With this new development, she may make the list, too.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

PJaye said:


> I hear y'all.  However, there are a few vendors that I won't touch due to their high shipping rates, e.g., Mielle, Inhasi, Nur whateveritis on etsy, etc.  With this new development, she may make the list, too.



It really stops me from supporting you when shipping is the cost of one product.  Im really glad I can buy on the ground what I need.  Buying online is a treat ,especially during sales but it will seriously cut down on me ordering if I'm paying over $10 for shipping. 

 She, meaning, Soultanicals moved and now , I wont get my items quick from NY.  One item was around $7 as well.


----------



## meka72

Good luck! My hair styling skills are abysmal so I haven't tried to install my own crochet braids. I know I'd invest my time, money and effort for a big "fail!"



BrownBetty said:


> I'm going to try to crochet my own hair so i will get the stuff before Monday.


----------



## Shay72

Got my Naturelle Grow today. I like the packaging.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@PJaye @rileypak @shawnyblazes

I used my "Love Perks" to make my ST'icals Purchase.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Used up a bottle of Chlorella.  Picked up another bottle.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Shay72 
My Honey Handmades came today.  Did you get yours? 

I'm thinking about using Pink Sugared Hibiscus as a skrait butter on dry hair.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@rileypak
Convo'ed Sarenzo.  My packages should ship by 06/08.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@flyygirlll2 @rileypak
I passed on SD's because the Shipping basically ate up the discount.

I really wanted to revisit the Wheat Germ Conditioner.  I was hoping it was one of those "Dream Big" deals, but it's not.

I also looked at DH but I purchased a DH during one of her last Sales, and I have a bunch of other R/O's to get through, so I really don't need it.

I must say, 20% is big for her.


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak
> Convo'ed Sarenzo.  My packages should ship by 06/08.



They already aren't sticking to the email!!!


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> @flyygirlll2 @rileypak
> I passed on SD's because the Shipping basically ate up the discount.
> 
> I really wanted to revisit the Wheat Germ Conditioner.  I was hoping it was one of those "Dream Big" deals, but it's not.
> 
> I also looked at DH but I purchased a DH during one of her last Sales, and I have a bunch of other R/O's to get through, so I really don't need it.
> 
> I must say, 20% is big for her.



Thank you for slapping me with reality. I have shipping plus tax to pay. Whew! 
I'm going to pass until I need to do a gigantic haul from SD again.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@rileypak
That was the response I got back.  That orders place 05/20 would ship by June 8th.


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak
> That was the response I got back.  That orders place 05/20 would ship by June 8th.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> *Thank you for slapping me with reality. I have shipping plus tax to pay. Whew! *



@rileypak 
Any time my friend, any time......

Wonder why WGerm isn't one of those "Dream Big" deals?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


>



@rileypak 
My request to combine shipping on both orders placed 05/20 was completely ignored, so at least you got a refund on yours.


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak
> Any time my friend, any time......
> 
> Wonder why WGerm isn't one of those "Dream Big" deals?



Last time I asked about a product that didn't have a "Dream Big" option, she said it's only offered on big sellers. But I just noticed nothing has a dream big option on it right now


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> *Last time I asked about a product that didn't have a "Dream Big" option, she said it's only offered on big sellers. But I just noticed nothing has a dream big option on it right now*



@rileypak 
Oh...Okay.

So, maybe it does, but not at this time, since nothing does?  I didn't look at anything but those two items.


----------



## flyygirlll2

@IDareT'sHair @rileypak I decided to pass on the SD sale for now because I already have products I need to open/use up from the line.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

flyygirlll2 said:


> *I decided to pass on the SD sale for now because I already have products I need to open/use up from the line.*



@flyygirlll2 @rileypak
The only thing I currently buy from this line is Destination Hydration. 

I do want to revisit the Wheat Germ again at some point as a Natural.  Did not care for it as a Relaxed Head.

Brownie always wanted me to try the Mocha Milk, but I never really got around to buying it. 

I also wouldn't mind revisiting Coconut/Razz again too.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Used Up:
x1 APB Moisturizing Hair Lotion in Sugar Cookie Crunch  (x2 back ups - x1 Fruit Loops, x1 Chicks Dig It)

Will pull out: TGIN Green Tea Leave-In


----------



## bajandoc86

@IDareT'sHair

  witcho shady self.

To be honest I have not repurchased SD's products in a while because of long shipping times and non-existent TRUE discounts. Which is a shame because I do really like a number of products from that line.

P.S. Yes I am definitely in on this no-buy. *runs to buy ALL the things before the 5th*


----------



## Shay72

@IDareT'sHair 
 got my Honey Handmade yesterday. I'm only waiting on Jakeala now.


----------



## meka72

I love RCA! It is one of my HG deep conditioners especially when used with JC Deep Treatment. The WGB didn't work all that well for me but I always assume operator error. Lol. 

I bought DH during the last sale and look forward to using it whenever I get done with these crochet braids or between installs. 



IDareT'sHair said:


> @flyygirlll2 @rileypak
> The only thing I currently buy from this line is Destination Hydration.
> 
> I do want to revisit the Wheat Germ again at some point as a Natural.  Did not care for it as a Relaxed Head.
> 
> Brownie always wanted me to try the Mocha Milk, but I never really got around to buying it.
> 
> I also wouldn't mind revisiting Coconut/Razz again too.


----------



## flyygirlll2

@IDareT'sHair The Donna Marie Super Buttercream is $9.99 today only


----------



## bajandoc86

BrownBetty said:


> @bajandoc86
> 
> Which wigs? Do tell?
> 
> I stopped counting.



Zury A-Line Mika in 1b, 99J
Freetress Bubble Wand in 1b
Isis Red Carpet LF Wig Holly in 1b
Freetress Equal Petal Blosson in OTBLBK

I prefer to have my part to the left and the bangs sweep over my right eye. This is why Mila and Petal Blossom appeal to me right off the bat. SO many wigs have the part on the opposide side. It is quite frustrating. UGH. Right sided parts look weird on me.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72 said:


> I'm only *waiting on Jakeala now.*



@Shay72
Me Too!

Have you tried HH's Pink Sugar Hibiscus?  If so, what are your thoughts of using it simply as a Butter or Hair Cream?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

flyygirlll2 said:


> *The Donna Marie Super Buttercream is $9.99 today only*



@flyygirlll2
Man....that's a great deal.  Love that stuff.

I just bought x2 M-Day.  Lemme do a quick 'mock cart' and see what's up.


----------



## flyygirlll2

@IDareT'sHair I ended up buying 1 Buttercream  First time trying anything from this line. That price was decent.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@flyygirlll2
I ended up getting x2.  I did use WELCOME98 for that extra.  Did you?


----------



## flyygirlll2

@IDareT'sHair Yes, I used that code too


----------



## IDareT'sHair

bajandoc86 said:


> *witcho shady self*.



@bajandoc86
But was I lyin'????....

And Yassss....after all them purchases, you need to be up in here having a seat until July4


----------



## rileypak

*Used up*
- APB Moisturizing Whipped Cleansing Creme (x10 backups, definite repurchase when I whittle the stash down)
- Mielle Organics Avocado Hair Milk (no backups, not a repurchase- not a bad product but I have other stuff I prefer more)
- SSI Pomegranate Curl Quenching Conditioner (x5 backups, will repurchase as long as it's still available)
- PBN Sapote Hair Lotion (x1 backup, will repurchase as long as I can find it, may try the reformulation at some point)


----------



## rileypak

bajandoc86 said:


> P.S. Yes I am definitely in on this no-buy. *runs to buy ALL the things before the 5th*



Me too


----------



## bajandoc86

IDareT'sHair said:


> @bajandoc86
> But was I lyin'????....



Nope, you aint neva lied.


@rileypak OMG that is so me! I be tryna talk myself out of buying, while adding stuff to the cart. And in the end....oh hell. CHECKOUT!!    

P.s. 10 backups of APB's whipped cleanser?


----------



## Aggie

Tonight I used up the bottle of Keracare Jojoba Moisturizer I had left.


----------



## rileypak

bajandoc86 said:


> @rileypak OMG that is so me! I be tryna talk myself out of buying, while adding stuff to the cart. And in the end....oh hell. CHECKOUT!!
> 
> P.s. 10 backups of APB's whipped cleanser?



I'm making carts right now  


Yep 10 backups! Those jars and bottles are stuffed everywhere in that mini fridge


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> *Used up*
> - APB Moisturizing Whipped Cleansing Creme (*x10 backups,* definite repurchase when I whittle the stash down)
> - SSI Pomegranate Curl Quenching Conditioner (*x5 backups,* will repurchase as long as it's still available)



@rileypak 


*Tis All.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

*cough*

I may be moving away from Hurr Products for this month, but hope I don't move to Supplements or Lipsticks. 

I can feel myself (and my money) being 'tugged' in another direction while on this little Hiatus.


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> *cough*
> 
> I may be moving away from Hurr Products for this month, but hope I don't move to Supplements or Lipsticks.
> 
> I can feel myself (and my money) being 'tugged' in another direction while on this little Hiatus.



It's already happening to me  
Apparently I just like spending a little something on something... *shrugs*


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak
> 
> 
> *Tis All.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@rileypak 
I know. 
I just don't want to start wilding out on something else.


----------



## rileypak

@IDareT'sHair 

I'm trying to hold on but my wallet is getting into tech toys (and nephews) mode and I definitely need to put a stop on it before it starts.


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> *cough*
> 
> I may be moving away from Hurr Products for this month, but hope I don't move to Supplements or Lipsticks.
> 
> I can feel myself (and my money) being 'tugged' in another direction while on this little Hiatus.


 

Reeeeeeally now @IDareT'sHair, 

I got my eye on you!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I just noticed SSI doesn't have Banana Brule anymore?  When did this happen? (does anyone know?

Man....Had I known that, I would have stocked up.

I just convo'ed them.  They should always have Banana Brule.  Always. Period. *drops mic*


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Used Up: x1 QB Moringa Ghee (no back ups).

I would repurchase solely on performance and to use as a DC'er.  Would not repurchase due to scent.  So, I am torn. 

But if a really, really good Sale happened, I might be somewhat tempted to repurchase.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I think I may be hook on Sarenzo's Creamy Oil.  I certainly hope not.


----------



## MileHighDiva

IDareT'sHair said:


> I think I may be hook on Sarenzo's Creamy Oil.  I certainly hope not.


I definitely am!   My Jakeala shipped today.  I can't wait to compare her version to Sarenzo's.


----------



## Shay72

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Shay72
> Me Too!
> 
> Have you tried HH's Pink Sugar Hibiscus?  If so, what are your thoughts of using it simply as a Butter or Hair Cream?


Yes, I have. I like it. I don't love it or have to have it. Yes as a butter or hair cream I think it would be great. It's probably a better use for it.


----------



## Shay72

IDareT'sHair said:


> *cough*
> 
> I may be moving away from Hurr Products for this month, but hope I don't move to Supplements or Lipsticks.
> 
> I can feel myself (and my money) being 'tugged' in another direction while on this little Hiatus.


I have another addiction that competes with this one on a daily. I bought 2 planners and 2 journals in April. Two planners in May. I'll purchase at least 1 journal in June. That's why it's been easier not to buy hair stuff. The journals I buy are called traveler's notebooks and I generally buy the leather ones and they are not cheap. Then you gotta buy the inserts and they gotta be pretty. It's an expensive habit, lol.


----------



## divachyk

I posted this in hit and miss but sharing it here too -- Puff Cuff shorted me a set of jr puff cuffs in my shipment. I've convoed the vendor. Hope she promptly resolves.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Shay72 
I think it would be a better use for it too especially when you want your Hair to smell good.  It smells amazing.

I remembered Journals were your other little guilty pleasure.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@divachyk 
I did read that.

Keep us posted on how this is resolved.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@MileHighDiva 
I don't wanna be, because of their horrible CS & Ship times, but it works great.

Also, I am using it in Strawberry Shortcake and it's hard for most folks to do a good Strawberry scent without having either a chemical or fake plastic scent. 

And this one smells delicious.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Frustrated with TGIN Green Tea Leave-In. 

Too hard & cumbersome to get out of the bottle.

Has a lightweight Pear scent which is nice.

I just wish it was easier to use.  Because the bottle is so hard to work with, it's making me not like it.


----------



## Shay72

IDareT'sHair said:


> Frustrated with TGIN Green Tea Leave-In.
> 
> Too hard & cumbersome to get out of the bottle.
> 
> Has a lightweight Pear scent which is nice.
> 
> I just wish it was easier to use.  Because the bottle is so hard to work with, it's making me not like it.


That reminds me I want to try my sample today.


----------



## Shay72

Goals during mini break:
Get inventory done with pics in my app. I've found the easiest way to do the new stuff is to do them as I unpack them

Figure out what I need in which categories. I've been kind of doing it willy nilly. I'm going about it the organized way this time

Try as much stuff as I can. The good thing about Shay Shay is I usually know on the first try and it doesn't require special circumstances


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72 said:


> Goals during mini break:
> Get inventory done with pics in my app. I've found the easiest way to do the new stuff is to do them as I unpack them
> 
> Figure out what I need in which categories. I've been kind of doing it willy nilly. I'm going about it the organized way this time
> 
> Try as much stuff as I can. The good thing about Shay Shay is I usually know on the first try and it doesn't require special circumstances



@Shay72 
And your Journaling.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Seriously, I wish I didn't like this durn Sarenzo Creamy Oil so much.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72 said:


> *That reminds me I want to try my sample today.*



@Shay72 
Lemme know what you think.


----------



## divachyk

I need a short-term pass on my no-buy later this week. Wanted to stock up on GVP the Detangler but they are oos until Fri. I will grab that and only that and resume the no-buy.


----------



## Shay72

Shay72 said:


> That reminds me I want to try my sample today.





IDareT'sHair said:


> @Shay72
> Lemme know what you think.


Well, I went with Honey Handmade's Tropical Carrots & Coconut Milk Conditioning Cream instead. I was thinking it was a miss and I wanted to test it while I was home. It's good to go.


----------



## Shay72

I'm hoping Hairveda will have a 4th of July sale. I'm thinking I will only buy from them so I can cut the true fool that I want to . Now if they have a back in the day type sale where I can get alot for my money I may let J. Monique slide in there too.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Shay72
I planned to email them to see when they planned on having that "Ol' Skool' ' Sale they promised they would be having.

Lemme go ahead and send that now.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Mad as can be.  I just found half a jar of Curly Kinks Twist Whip I was hoarding.  Best creamy styler ever!!

Her Satin Roots leave in AND coil Jam for washngos.  That was one company I was sad to see stop making products.  

Just poured out some juice for this line.


----------



## IronButterfly

I hope ya'll don't mind if I post.  I normally don't, but I needed to give this one a proper burial with witnesses and everrrrthang because it looks like we will never see the likes of this one again.  After 5 (or maybe six) years, I finally scraped out the last bit of QB Amla Oil Nourishing Pomade.  That was a really good pomade and the scent held up after all these years, too.  

OK.  Back to your regularly scheduled program...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

shawnyblazes said:


> *That was one company I was sad to see stop making products.  Just poured out some juice for this line. *



@shawnyblazes
Even though I've never tried the line....I just poured out some Diet Coke to support you.

I'm always deeply saddened when that happens.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@rileypak @shawnyblazes
I gotta' quit thinkin' about today's the last day for a while of us all Haulin' & Ballin'.

I'm starting to feel some kind of way about these next 2 1/2  3 weeks


----------



## IDareT'sHair

IronButterfly said:


> *I hope ya'll don't mind if I post.  I normally don't, but I needed to give this one a proper burial with witnesses and everrrrthang because it looks like we will never see the likes of this one again.  After 5 (or maybe six) years, I finally scraped out the last bit of QB Amla Oil Nourishing Pomade.  That was a really good pomade and the scent held up after all these years, too.  OK.  Back to your regularly scheduled program...*



@IronButterfly 

It shole was.

I got that a couple times on a swap.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Lemme See Waiting on:
Sarenzo x3
Jakeala
Siamese Twist
Soultanicals x2
Donna Marie
*I think that's it*?


----------



## rileypak

@IDareT'sHair 
I actually haven't thought about it at all today 

But my mind has moved on to the other things I could buy during the break. I started looking at tablets and other tech toys already 
I might be in trouble


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I just sent an email to Hairveda. 

Lawd knows I don't need a thing from there. 

But...*cough* I think I'd grab another Methi-Set during a Sale and maybe another Vatika Frosting and/or Green Tea Butter.

Everything else I use, I have Multiples of.


----------



## rileypak

I'm waiting for APB x2, Amazon, Jakeala, and Soultanicals. I think that might be it....

For the package withdrawal, so far I've got Claudie's, Komaza Care, Shescentit, LRC, and your package. I had to open the Sarenzo since it contained items I need to ship off to my mom and nephew.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@rileypak
Yeah, I bought a couple Supplements yesterday.  I should be good too. 

I have accumulated several packages to open, and with the ones on the way, I should be in good shape.

Now it's about figuring out, if it is hittin' PayNah or actually opening packages or a combination of the two.

@shawnyblazes 
Did you buy your Beauty Superfoods from Nutri-Bullet?  If so, I ordered one of those Friday.


----------



## flyygirlll2

I'm waiting on about 6 packages so far 
I should be good for a while.

ETA- the APB sales code SOLDIER is still working so I went ahead and grabbed 2 things lol.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

flyygirlll2 said:


> *ETA- the APB sales code SOLDIER is still working so I went ahead and grabbed 2 things lol.*



@flyygirlll2


----------



## PJaye

shawnyblazes said:


> Mad as can be.  I just found half a jar of Curly Kinks Twist Whip I was hoarding.  Best creamy styler ever!!
> 
> Her Satin Roots leave in AND coil Jam for washngos.  That was one company I was sad to see stop making products.
> 
> Just poured out some juice for this line.



I hear you because I'm still rationing out my last of this line - 1.5 bottles of the Satin Roots.  This stuff is great; it has excellent slip with lasting moisture and softness.  The only thing that comes somewhat close is the SSI Coco Cream, but its moisture level is less than the SR.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

PJaye said:


> *I hear you because I'm still rationing out my last of this line - 1.5 bottles of the Satin Roots.  This stuff is great; it has excellent slip with lasting moisture and softness. *



@PJaye
Feelin' bad for you too Ms. Lady!  At least you got x1 1/2 bottles left.

I'm glad I never tried this line cause I'd be right up in there with ya'll.

I thought I was gone take to my 'sick bed' when I was finishing up my last Jasmine Bath & Beauty.


----------



## PJaye

IDareT'sHair said:


> @PJaye
> Feelin' bad for you too Ms. Lady!  At least you got x1 1/2 bottles left.
> 
> I'm glad I never tried this line cause I'd be right up in there with ya'll.
> 
> I thought I was gone take to my 'sick bed' when I was finishing up my last Jasmine Bath & Beauty.



This is how I felt when they reformulated the Elasta QP shampoo; it's been years and I'm still not over it (I need to whip out the smelling salts just typing about it).  The only thing that's come close during my arduous search for a decent, non-stripping cleanser is Eden's Cowash.


----------



## Beamodel

It's official. I will not be wearing my hair down in all this humidity. I put in 4 Bantu knots and took them down. I went hung out with friends, sat outside and my hair swole bigger and bigger.

I'm just gonna rock pony tails or simply not go outside in all this humidity.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak
> Yeah, I bought a couple Supplements yesterday.  I should be good too.
> 
> I have accumulated several packages to open, and with the ones on the way, I should be in good shape.
> 
> Now it's about figuring out, if it is hittin' PayNah or actually opening packages or a combination of the two.
> 
> @shawnyblazes
> Did you buy your Beauty Superfoods from Nutri-Bullet?  If so, I ordered one of those Friday.


No.  I ordered from AMAZON.  

I use a shaker bottle.  Did you get a nutri bullet?  I had one and gave it away.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

IDareT'sHair said:


> @IronButterfly
> 
> It shole was.
> 
> I got that a couple times on a swap.




I have one amla pomade left.  A teatree one as well.  Sigh


----------



## flyygirlll2

@Beamodel I learned my lesson last summer. My hair just kept reverting each time I straightened it which was a waste of time. I blow dried my hair over the weekend and trimmed instead of flat ironing. It's getting hot up here now.

I do have a wedding to attend in August, which will be in FL but I think I will be wearing my hair in a curly style most likely.


----------



## Shay72

shawnyblazes said:


> Mad as can be.  I just found half a jar of Curly Kinks Twist Whip I was hoarding.  Best creamy styler ever!!
> 
> Her Satin Roots leave in AND coil Jam for washngos.  That was one company I was sad to see stop making products.
> 
> Just poured out some juice for this line.


I loved all of her stuff too. I stopped buying it bc I had to cut back. This was when my stash was seriously out of control.


----------



## Beamodel

flyygirlll2 said:


> @Beamodel I learned my lesson last summer. My hair just kept reverting each time I straightened it which was a waste of time. I blow dried my hair over the weekend and trimmed instead of flat ironing. It's getting hot up here now.
> 
> I do have a wedding to attend in August, which will be in FL but I think I will be wearing my hair in a curly style most likely.



@flyygirlll2 as long as I'm inside (which I usually am) my hair is fine but lawdy... Going outside and hanging outside, is a waste of time lol. 

You know I wear my hair straight daily. 

It's a good idea to wear it in a curly style for the wedding. FL is humid just like it's humid in New Orleans.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

shawnyblazes said:


> *Did you get a nutri bullet?  I had one and gave it away.*



@shawnyblazes
Yes, I use it everyday.  (You should have kept it)

Someone had gifted me the Supergreen's "Cleanse" which contain both Chlorella, Spirulina, Wheatgrass and a few other good things. 

I bought another package of "Cleanse" directly through Nutri-Bullet.

This time I bought the Beauty one (after I read about you buying it). 

On Nutri-Bullet, they are $14.99 + Free Shipping.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My Chlorella, Uncle Lee's Bamboo back up came also one of my Soultanicals I haven't opened it yet though.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl

Hey Curly!.......


----------



## BrownBetty

I bought two wigs. My only purchase will be the crochet hair and stick


----------



## Shay72

My Uncle Lee's bamboo tea came today.

I decided I need to get off team doing too much. Just not doing hot oils/oil rinses daily has made a huge difference. I think it was weighing down my hair. And Oyin's Honey Hemp   
you get the point.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> 
> Hey Curly!.......


@IDareT'sHair
Hey sis
I didn't have time this weekend to make some final purchases before the break so I'm feeling it today.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Shay72 
I never heard you do that with Cheapies!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl

Did you get the NG Emu & Argan?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *I didn't have time this weekend to make some final purchases before the break so I'm feeling it today*.



@curlyhersheygirl 
Donna Marie had their SuperButter Cream for $9.99 Saturday only and then they had a 5% discount I think?  With WELCOME98.


----------



## Shay72

@IDareT'sHair 
That Honey Hemp has gotten my hair all the way together


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72 said:


> *That Honey Hemp has gotten my hair all the way together*



@Shay72 
That's great news!  I stocked up on HH during the Fall/Winter when Oyin had all their 8oz Honey Hemps for $6.99. 

They must have overdone it at a Bottling Party, but @curlyhersheygirl and I killed it....

Honey Hemp & HV's Sitrinillah are some of the only 'orangey' stuff that doesn't irritate my scalp.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> 
> Did you get the NG Emu & Argan?


@IDareT'sHair 
Yes during the MDay sale.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Shay72
> That's great news!  I stocked up on HH during the Fall/Winter when Oyin had all their 8oz Honey Hemps for $6.99.
> 
> They must have overdone it at a Bottling Party, but @curlyhersheygirl and I killed it....


@IDareT'sHair 
We sure did


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> Donna Marie had their SuperButter Cream for $9.99 Saturday only and then they had a 5% discount I think?  With WELCOME98.


@IDareT'sHair 
Man I would've gotten 2


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl

Yeah, it was a great buy.  Welcome98 was an additional 10%.  I'll add them to my Fall stash.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

My nurcreations came.  

Waiting in cream and coco, APB.


----------



## bajandoc86

Soooo... I know it's only D2 of our no-buy challenge.

But umm....the wig I have been stalking that has been OOS for weeks, is going to be restocked tomorrow. I hereby request a pass. Pleeaasseeeeeee.


----------



## rileypak

bajandoc86 said:


> Soooo... I know it's only *D2 of our no-buy challenge*.
> 
> But umm....the wig I have been stalking that has been OOS for weeks, is going to be restocked tomorrow. *I hereby request a pass. Pleeaasseeeeeee.*





ETA: I'm all for one exception for everyone


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@bajandoc86 

Day 2

I knew ya'll PJ's was gone come up in herrrah requesting waivers, passes, exceptions and all other kind of loopholes. 

But I didn't think it would be on the 2nd day.  Lawdhammercy!

So, who gone be next?

Yep...gone & get your OOS Hurr.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> *ETA: I'm all for one exception for everyone*



@rileypak

You always talmbout some 'fine print'. 

I always know when you 'bout to do (or say) something bad.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

bajandoc86 said:


> * I hereby request a pass.* Pleeaasseeeeeee.



@bajandoc86
Don't come up in here tryna' sound all "Official" 

You still know you wrong.  Talmbout "_I hereby_."......

#wrongastwoleftshoes


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@shawnyblazes @PJaye @curlyhersheygirl (And Everyone else.........)

Naturelle Grow is bringing back Guava & Fig Pre-Poo Treatment and Jamaica Me Crazy.

That Guava & Fig Pre-Poo is the business as well as the Coconut & Banana.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

IDareT'sHair said:


> @shawnyblazes @PJaye @curlyhersheygirl (And Everyone else.........)
> 
> Naturelle Grow is bringing back Guava & Fig Pre-Poo Treatment and Jamaica Me Crazy.
> 
> That Guava & Fig Pre-Poo is the business as well as the Coconut & Banana.



When is she doing this? Soon... then ,... we might all need passes??/ @IDareT'sHair


----------



## bajandoc86

IDareT'sHair said:


> @bajandoc86
> 
> Day 2
> 
> I knew ya'll PJ's was gone come up in herrrah requesting waivers, passes, exceptions and all other kind of loopholes.
> 
> *But I didn't think it would be on the 2nd day.  Lawdhammercy*!
> 
> So, who gone be next?
> 
> Yep...gone & get your OOS Hurr.



*hangs head in shame*



IDareT'sHair said:


> @bajandoc86
> Don't come up in here tryna' sound all "Official"
> 
> You still know you wrong.  Talmbout "_I hereby_."......
> 
> #wrongastwoleftshoes



 I was trying not to make it look THAT bad. 



IDareT'sHair said:


> @shawnyblazes @PJaye @curlyhersheygirl (And Everyone else.........)
> 
> Naturelle Grow is bringing back Guava & Fig Pre-Poo Treatment and Jamaica Me Crazy.
> 
> *That Guava & Fig Pre-Poo is the business* as well as the Coconut & Banana.



Hmmm really now?  



shawnyblazes said:


> When is she doing this? Soon... *then ,... we might all need passes??*/ @IDareT'sHair



 

We are a mess.


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> @shawnyblazes @PJaye @curlyhersheygirl (And Everyone else.........)
> 
> Naturelle Grow is bringing back Guava & Fig Pre-Poo Treatment and Jamaica Me Crazy.
> 
> That Guava & Fig Pre-Poo is the business as well as the Coconut & Banana.



Yes when is this occurring and for how long?
I may partake 
And I'm actually not itching to buy hair stuff... yet 

My wallet is set on a tablet and new video game console at the moment


----------



## PJaye

IDareT'sHair said:


> @shawnyblazes @PJaye @curlyhersheygirl (And Everyone else.........)
> 
> Naturelle Grow is bringing back Guava & Fig Pre-Poo Treatment and Jamaica Me Crazy.
> 
> That Guava & Fig Pre-Poo is the business as well as the Coconut & Banana.



Thanks.  I'm only interested in snagging a few of the Jamaica DCs; I didn't care for the Banana Pre-poo thingy.


----------



## Shay72

@IDareT'sHair
And/Or anyone else that knows please tell me about the Jamaica Me Crazy DC


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Shay72 
I've only used the Jamaica Me Crazy Cleansing Conditioner and the Hair Growth Balm.

Smells Deliciously Crazy!  Both were excellent. 

Never tried the DC'er.  I'll ask @PJaye to give her review.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@rileypak @shawnyblazes

She said she would be listing both right away.  I was under the impression she would just bring them back and not as a Limited Edition items.

@PJaye
I was only telling you about the one you asked about (Jamaica Me Crazy)

I was telling Ms. Blazes about the Guava & Fig Pre-Poo.


----------



## PJaye

The consistency of the Jamaica Me Crazy DC is similar to the Mango & Coconut Water DC in that it's creamy and thinner than the Marshmallow, Intense and Herbal DCs.  It behaves exactly like the aforementioned DCs - easy to apply, spread and absorb; offers excellent slip; gives great moisture and silky softness without the benefit of using heat (I tried it both ways and was pleased to see that it performed well under both conditions).  As far as the aroma, none of the DCs fragrances are disturbing or prominent enough to impact my memory or usage.  IMO, the DCs are the stars of this line, so it's safe to gitchu a jar...or two.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@PJaye
Nice review. 

I like the smell of the Jamaica Me Crazy.  I stocked up on her Cleansing Conditioner when she had them for $6 or $7? 

I should have asked her then if that line was being discontinued?

She has an Espresso Scalp rub (that I have and haven't tried yet) and I see she no longer lists it.

It will be my luck that I love it and will have to ask her to bring it back.


----------



## rileypak

I took a look at the Jamaica Me Crazy DC. Will have to pass since it has mango butter in it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@rileypak
Glad you checked to see if thangs were listed. 
I'm not even gone look at stuff. *boo*


----------



## PJaye

IDareT'sHair said:


> @PJaye
> Nice review.
> 
> I like the smell of the Jamaica Me Crazy.  I stocked up on her Cleansing Conditioner when she had them for $6 or $7?
> 
> I should have asked her then if that line was being discontinued?
> 
> She has an Espresso Scalp rub (that I have and haven't tried yet) and I see she no longer lists it.
> 
> It will be my luck that I love it and will have to ask her to bring it back.



Thanks.  Her cleansing conditioners and leave-ins didn't do anything for me, so I'm going to stick with those five DCs and test out the two untrieds I have in the fridge.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@PJaye

For me, her hair Balms/Grease are everything.

I like just about everything I've tried.  Everything I've tried has been a repurchase.

I totally forgot to ask her about her Pumpkin Hair Whip.  A velvety, fruity, soft & smooth Butter.


----------



## rileypak

Not hair related but I need to document it somewhere...

*Used up*
Bobeam Naturals Bentonite and Lime Face Paste (no backups, eventually will repurchase once face products stash is down)


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak
> Glad you checked to see if thangs were listed.
> I'm not even gone look at stuff. *boo*



I'm actually holding up okay...as far as hair products


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> *I'm actually holding up okay...as far as hair products*



@rileypak
Okay.... and no "sneaky" fine print stuff......


----------



## Shay72

Thank you @IDareT'sHair and @PJaye. I'll be trying out the Marshmallow Root, Slippery Elm Bark & Cinnamon Deep Conditioner tomorrow.

@rileypak I love Bobeam's face paste. I'm on my last jar. I'm whittling my skincare products down to exclusively Shea Moisture & Bobeam.


----------



## Shay72

rileypak said:


> I took a look at the Jamaica Me Crazy DC. Will have to pass since it has mango butter in it.


Let me go look.


----------



## rileypak

Shay72 said:


> @rileypak I love Bobeam's face paste. I'm on my last jar. I'm whittling my skincare products down to exclusively Shea Moisture & Bobeam.



I like it too! I just have a bunch of stuff to use up though. 

I'll eventually be down to just Shea Terra Organics, aloe vera gel, & Bobeam Naturals with very few random products by other companies.


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak
> Okay.... and no "sneaky" fine print stuff......



I'm not letting go of that one exception! Like if Hairveda pulls a stunt 
I'm looking out for us all


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> *I'm not letting go of that one exception!*



@rileypak
I see.....


----------



## meka72

Lol. You're a mess IDTH!



IDareT'sHair said:


> @bajandoc86
> 
> Day 2
> 
> I knew ya'll PJ's was gone come up in herrrah requesting waivers, passes, exceptions and all other kind of loopholes.
> 
> But I didn't think it would be on the 2nd day.  Lawdhammercy!
> 
> So, who gone be next?
> 
> Yep...gone & get your OOS Hurr.


----------



## Beamodel

OMG.
I just achieved the most silkiest silk press.

Shampoo with kera care detangling poo
Protein treatment with SSI okra.
DC with Shea moisture high Prosity masq

Applied SSI sugar peach as a leave-in and a little Hairveda Vatika frosting.

Blew it out and this time instead of doing the comb chase method with my flat iron, I used a regular boar brush along with my flat iron chasing it.

Talk about ultra silk press.

My hair was really soft from the sugar peach conditioner and Vatika frosting and now it's ultra silky from the boar brush chased by the flat iron 

I think I will utilize this method going forward. My hair looks like I have a super fresh relaxer.


----------



## Shay72

Adding the Jamaican Me Crazy Cleansing Conditioner & DC to my list


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

I forgot I have a package coming from Soultanicals. * skips for joy*

Im waiting on Cream and Coco, APB and Soultanicals


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@shawnyblazes
My Sarenzo shipped.  They did combine shipping and issued me a refund. 

If you had anything to do with that, I appreciate it.  I want to continue purchasing from them, but definitely am apprehensive.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I decided to try SSI's Peach today as a Final R/O.  Will report back.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Got Shipping Notices for:
Sarenzo
Jakeala


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

IDareT'sHair said:


> @shawnyblazes
> My Sarenzo shipped.  They did combine shipping and issued me a refund.
> 
> If you had anything to do with that, I appreciate it.  I want to continue purchasing from them, but definitely am apprehensive.



Im saying this from one PJ to another.  If you order from Sarenzo expect *at least 10 business days*.  Even before I became a brand ambassador, I knew she had growing pains, ( I'm no longer one because shes trying to get program where she wants it to be )

 I met her personally at the hair show in GA. her company grew a lot and rather quickly.  Its a very small business and shes trying really hard to get her shipping together.  I say this not to encourage anyone to spend or patronize her but  to just give an insight on why I continue to buy from her  Her skin products keep the eczema in our house in check.    I buy 95 % black owned products ,especially if its a woman.
I like the line.  hopefully soon she can get her shipping and customer service on a quicker turnaround


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@shawnyblazes
Thank you.  I knew you were a STAN. 

I will try to continue to be patient when it comes to ordering from her. 

But I got jaded after I had to file a PP Dispute and it turned me off.  Frankly, her ship times haven't improved since then.  But, I'm going to see.

Afterall, I did go back to ST'icals, Honey Handmades and those two I had sworn off as well.

All three, made my Never Again List.


----------



## rileypak

I was missing three Creamy Oils in my recent package 
I emailed and they are resolving it. I haven't dug into their hair products yet but I'm loving the body stuff so far.

Claudie's also sent new DCs to me without quinoa protein as well.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> *I was missing three Creamy Oils in my recent package  I emailed and they are resolving it. I haven't dug into their hair products yet but I'm loving the body stuff so far.*



@rileypak
Clawd...see....don't tell me that!  I spoke too soon.

@curlyhersheygirl

Hi Curly!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I decided to use SSI's Sugar Peach today for a Final R/O.


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak
> Clawd...see....don't tell me that!  I spoke too soon.



I mean they're resolving it with no fuss at the moment. They said it'll be in the mail to me tomorrow


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> *I mean they're resolving it with no fuss at the moment. They said it'll be in the mail to me tomorrow *


@rileypak
I hear you.  Glad they are getting them out to you quickly.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@rileypak
I see they are closed until July1 which is good for me.


----------



## bajandoc86

So I didn't buy the wig yesterday.

*I bought a new camera + 50 mm lens instead.*


----------



## Shay72

shawnyblazes said:


> Im saying this from one PJ to another.  If you order from Sarenzo expect *at least 10 business days*.  Even before I became a brand ambassador, I knew she had growing pains, ( I'm no longer one because shes trying to get program where she wants it to be )
> 
> I met her personally at the hair show in GA. her company grew a lot and rather quickly.  Its a very small business and shes trying really hard to get her shipping together.  I say this not to encourage anyone to spend or patronize her but  to just give an insight on why I continue to buy from her  Her skin products keep the eczema in our house in check.    I buy 95 % black owned products ,especially if its a woman.
> I like the line.  hopefully soon she can get her shipping and customer service on a quicker turnaround


Okay, okay I might forgive her. I feel the same about buying products from black owned businesses and especially black women. For us, by us. She's also based in Virginia.


----------



## BrownBetty

Since I'm off of buying hair products for a bit.  I am gathering my HG product list:  
So Far:
Poo:  Tgin (for deep cleansing) and CR sweet ginger cleanse rinse
Cowash: SSI Blueberry (great for cleaning and moisture) and Eden BW (for a good cleanse)
Mask: SSI repair and restore (BAE!!!)
Con: SSI Sugar Peach
L/I: ?
Oil: Sweet Almond
Sealer: Type 4 Cream

I am working through the stash trying to phase out some stuff.  I may donate some stuff.


----------



## Shay72

My Jakeala shipped.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@BrownBetty 
Nice List!


----------



## BrownBetty

Shay72 said:


> My Jakeala shipped.



Mine too!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

bajandoc86 said:


> *I bought a new camera + 50 mm lens instead.*



@bajandoc86 
Take Some Gorge Pics


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

@BrownBetty 
That's a nice list. It's my goal to get an HG list like that but I doubt it will ever happen.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *That's a nice list. It's my goal to get an HG list like that but I doubt it will ever happen*.



@curlyhersheygirl
Maybe 5-10 years from now.....       j/s


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl
What did you think of SSI Peach?


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> Maybe 5-10 years from now.....       j/s


@IDareT'sHair 
 You might be right.



IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> What did you think of SSI Peach?


I haven't tried it yet.


----------



## rileypak

Morning!

This weekend, I've decided I will tackle the closet inventory with pics


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

@rileypak 
Nice looking forward to that.


----------



## BrownBetty

curlyhersheygirl said:


> @BrownBetty
> That's a nice list. It's my goal to get an HG list like that but I doubt it will ever happen.



I'm trying.  I figure I need to start somewhere.  My hair is so picky and she likes to act up.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Saw a post stating that APB's Mem-Day code is still working so I got that cleansing cream and the bamboo spray . This counts as my last purchase since I wasn't able to get it done over the weekend


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

BrownBetty said:


> I'm trying.  I figure I need to start somewhere.  My hair is so picky and she likes to act up.


@BrownBetty 
That's a great way to start. 
Years ago I was almost there. I had my HG products and even a few HG product lines ( Enso Naturals, Jasmines & Fluertzy to name a few ). Then folks started reformulating, closing or started acting brand new and I had to reorganize. Experiencing that made my PJ'ism grow exponentially because I didn't want to start the entire search for great products over. Now I have backups for my backups and more than one product in each category from different vendors that works.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *This counts as my last purchase since I wasn't able to get it done over the weekend *



@curlyhersheygirl

#2

I guess your loophole is bolded.


----------



## Shay72

Got my Jakeala today. So once shipped, it only takes a day from Hampton (her jars say Newport News though) to Richmond


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> 
> #2
> 
> I guess your loophole is bolded.


@IDareT'sHair 
I know I'm a


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My Siamese Twist came today and Yasssss I forgot I ordered it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *I know I'm a*



@curlyhersheygirl
I understand. 

I just wish you coulda' caught some of those other Sales like Donna Marie.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> My Siamese Twist came today and Yasssss I forgot I ordered it.


@IDareT'sHair 
This seems to always happen with you.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> I understand.  I just wish you coulda' caught some of those other Sales like Donna Marie.


@IDareT'sHair 
Me too. I think that's why I kept trolling sites looking for something to buy. Missing that Donna Marie and Claudie sales really got me


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *This seems to always happen with you*.



@curlyhersheygirl
Doesn't it?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *Missing that Donna Marie and Claudie sales really got me*


@curlyhersheygirl
I would be too.


----------



## MileHighDiva

My Jakeala came today.  Her creamy oil isn't creamy.  Seems to be the same weight as the Silky Oil. More like a light glaze.  We'll have to "bow down" to Sarenzo's Creamy Oil.  She has her formulation on lock/point.  I'm going to use the Beau Vert to DC, during my next cleansing session, because it looks yummy for hair.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

MileHighDiva said:


> *We'll have to "bow down" to Sarenzo's Creamy Oil.  She has her formulation on lock/point.*



@MileHighDiva
I hate the bottle.  Hard to get out.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl 
More than likely, I'll be sending you a TGIN Green Tea Leave-In


----------



## PJaye

As I was packing my SSI Peach conditioners, I noticed a difference between the bottles that came when the product was first launched and the bottles that were delivered recently.  The newer bottles are the same size and shape as the 8oz containers I have from other vendors, but the older ones are a snag larger, but still smaller than a 12oz bottle of CRN Sweet Ginger Rinse.  Something seems off to me.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@PJaye
I thought the Sugar Peach is 14oz. 

What I noticed is my 1st bottle is a brownish/bronze color and the 2nd bottle is white.  I 'assumed' both bottles were 14 ounces.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I noticed BoBeam isn't offering her Rootz Ice DC'er? 

I saw the Shampoo Bar, but did not see the DC'er?  I wonder why?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Waiting On:
x3 Sarenzo orders
Donna Marie
Soultanicals
Jakeala

*I think that's it?*


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> I noticed BoBeam isn't offering her Rootz Ice DC'er?
> 
> I saw the Shampoo Bar, but did not see the DC'er?  I wonder why?



It's out of stock for now. Her email said it'd be back though


----------



## PJaye

IDareT'sHair said:


> @PJaye
> I thought the Sugar Peach is 14oz.
> 
> What I noticed is my 1st bottle is a brownish/bronze color and the 2nd bottle is white.  I 'assumed' both bottles were 14 ounces.



My first bottle is an opaque white and the newer one is clear, but smaller.  I assumed that they were both 14oz, but they don't look it...at least, to me.


----------



## Shay72

@MileHighDiva 
I was planning to come in here and say the same thing about Jakeala's "creamy" oil. Good thing I decided to forgive Sarenzo because I will need that creamy oil. I really would like a one step process for my skin. Since she's closed until July 1st I'll have to get some Shea Moisture shea butter.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Hmm

http://www.soultanicals.com/moisture-appeal-hydrate-seal-butter/


----------



## rileypak

shawnyblazes said:


> Hmm
> 
> http://www.soultanicals.com/moisture-appeal-hydrate-seal-butter/


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Evening Girls,
My Jakeala came today.  Excited about trying the "High Hops" Beer DC'er.  It looks interesting.

So far, I haven't been interested in purchasing anything (Beweave it or not?)  So, I think I'll be good.

I'm a slightly embarrassed looking at my stash to be perfectly honest, so right now this N/B is a good thing for me.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I did open my Jakeala today, but I still have several boxes/packages that I have not opened.

I probably should go ahead & open my back up of Molasses Reconstruct and stick it in the Fridge.


----------



## KinksAndInk

I got my Jakeala today too. Opened it to get my face soap. I'm excited to try it. Will have to hold off on opening the blueberry rose honey hair thang although I'm dying to smell it. I'm in a protective style so I don't want to break the seal on something I won't be using for a month or more.


----------



## flyygirlll2

Soooooo ummmm.... I slipped up a little bit ya'll 

I broke down and bought some Sabino Moisture Block and the Oyin Hair Dew/Shine & Define combo deal.  * Hangs head*


----------



## IDareT'sHair

flyygirlll2 said:


> *Soooooo ummmm.... I slipped up a little bit ya'll I broke down and bought* * * Hangs head**



@flyygirlll2 
No. 3  And Yaaassss I'm keeping track......


----------



## PJaye

flyygirlll2 said:


> Soooooo ummmm.... I slipped up a little bit ya'll
> 
> I broke down and bought some Sabino Moisture Block and the Oyin Hair Dew/Shine & Define combo deal.  * Hangs head*



Stay strong!  If I can do it, you can do it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Dang.....I wouldn't mind grabbing that Oyin Deal.  But I won't.  So not needed.

I will not be #4


----------



## IDareT'sHair

PJaye said:


> *Stay strong!  If I can do it, you can do it.*



@PJaye
Umm....NOT She has already succumbed and became #3.  I am keeping track of ya'll PJ's


----------



## PJaye

IDareT'sHair said:


> @PJaye
> Umm....NOT She has already succumbed and became #3.  I am keeping track of ya'll PJ's



Three people fell off the wagon already?!  *gives em an over the glasses parental stare*


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> More than likely, I'll be sending you a TGIN Green Tea Leave-In


@IDareT'sHair 
How was it?


----------



## rileypak

*Used up*
Mielle Organics Babassu Mint DC {old formula} (x1 backup, x5 backups of the new formula)


----------



## rileypak

flyygirlll2 said:


> Soooooo ummmm.... I slipped up a little bit ya'll
> 
> I broke down and bought some Sabino Moisture Block and the Oyin Hair Dew/Shine & Define combo deal.  * Hangs head*


----------



## rileypak

Oh my fellow PJs 

And no I have not purchased any hair products. I'm still holding out. I have been perusing though


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

I'm looking but not buying.  Waiting on my cream and coco, APB and Soultanicals still. 

Happy Saturday.


----------



## meka72

I just bought a Vitamon C serum that I didn't really need 

But I'm staying strong on not buying hair products


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Okay, I was wrong. 

It's only x2 because @bajandoc86 ended up buying a Camera instead of her OOS Wig.

So, my apologies......


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *How was it?*



@curlyhersheygirl
Not bad, but it's such a royal pain to get out of the bottle.  I hate those hard bottles.

It won't be a repurchase.


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> Not bad, but it's such a royal pain to get out of the bottle.  I hate those hard bottles.



Yes that TGIN bottle is awful. I love the leave in but that bottle is the worst.


----------



## rileypak

I've bought fifty million other things (the packages definitely did not stop coming just cause I didn't grab hair stuff) but no hair products


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> Y*es that TGIN bottle is awful. I love the leave in but that bottle is the worst.*


@rileypak
It's a complete turn-off.


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak
> It's a complete turn-off.



Completely agree. 
Unless they change it, I'm not sure I'll be repurchasing it when I finish the bottle I have because of the packaging.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> *(the packages definitely did not stop coming just cause I didn't grab hair stuff) but no hair products *


@rileypak
Tell me about it. 

 I've bought a few supplements.  I need to email HV again tho'.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> *Completely agree. *
> *Unless they change it, I'm not sure I'll be repurchasing it when I finish the bottle I have because of the packaging*.



@rileypak
I look at it, and _really_ wanna use it, but I end up skipping it because I don't wanna fight with the bottle.


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak
> Tell me about it.
> 
> I've bought a few supplements.  I need to email HV again tho'.



I've bought books and electronics mostly. 

I currently have a supplement cart and a bath products cart waiting for purchase.


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak
> I look at it, and _really_ wanna use it, but I end up skipping it because I don't wanna fight with the bottle.



My sentiments exactly. 
Tis a shame too because it's really nice and yummy on my hair.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> *Tis a shame too because it's really nice and yummy on my hair.*



@rileypak 
For Real.


----------



## rileypak

Today is hair package opening day! I'll open one


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> *Today is hair package opening day! I'll open one*



@rileypak
Aww...have fun. 

I still have several to open.  I did open up that Jakeala yesterday.  I don't know why? 

I should have saved that one too.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@rileypak

Have you used any other TGIN's other than the Green Tea Leave-In?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My Donna Marie Shipped.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Sitting here with Hendigo on.  Will try to leave it on until about Noon.

@shawnyblazes  You were right about freezing Henna w/Coconut Milk.  Defrosted perfectly.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> *Used up*
> Mielle Organics Babassu Mint DC {old formula} (x1 backup, *x5 backups of the new formula)*



@rileypak 
Clawd Jeezus.


----------



## flyygirlll2

I know I fell off  but from now I will have a seat. My natural hair has been VERY dry lately no matter what. It's as if it started hating everything and it's already finicky to begin with 

It's getting warmer here, hence my purchase of the Sabino Moisture Block and I need something really mouisturising so I wanted to try the Hair Dew. 

I need to wash my hair but I have a migraine.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@flyygirlll2 
Well, you're back on your game now so that's all that matters.

Hope you feel better.

We got another 19 or so days to go (or whenever folks start postin' them 4July Sales)

Been wondering if I can go from July4 until Labor Day?  For some reason, that seems long.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@shawnyblazes
I ended up cutting my Creamy Oil bottle in half and transferring it to a jar.

I.just.can't.with.those.bottles.


----------



## flyygirlll2

Thanks Hun @IDareT'sHair Yeah Girl, that time frame is long lol. I don't think I would make it... I mean I already fell off and it's early. 

I need to find another protective style because my hair is getting thicker/drier by the minute and I'm tired of dealing with it.


----------



## flyygirlll2

I just saw that my Donna Marie order shipped


----------



## IDareT'sHair

flyygirlll2 said:


> I need to find another protective style because *my hair is getting thicker/drier by the minute and I'm tired of dealing with it.*



@flyygirlll2

This right here is really scaring me.

*looks at own thick hurr*


----------



## Golden75

I missed you guys.  I know when I'm having a bad day I can come over here and laugh.  Work and life have been so busy and I've been drained! 

I am highly annoyed at myself that I did not log in, especially during Memorial weekend.  I'll pick up a few things during 4th of July.  Not too much, cause the stash is, well like y'alls .  So I can def hang with the breaks. I don't think I've purchased hair items in a few months.  Clothes, shoes, and other crap is another story .

I know I want some SSI, LRC, NG, HTN, got me wanting some creamy oil too. 

Stash is gonna be on a slow move.  Trying to stay twisted for the summa!

@divachyk thanks for mention the Bountiful Mane, bout to look for it in the stash.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

IDareT'sHair said:


> @shawnyblazes
> I ended up cutting my Creamy Oil bottle in half and transferring it to a jar.
> 
> I.just.can't.with.those.bottles.




It doesn't bother me.  I only have one bottle though because I'm not a creamy oil fan.  I keep it at work and it's a squeeze bottle now, lol.  I squeeze it so much.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75 said:


> *I am highly annoyed at myself that I did not log in, especially during Memorial weekend.  I'll pick up a few things during 4th of July.  Not too much, cause the stash is, well like y'alls .  So I can def hang with the breaks. I don't think I've purchased hair items in a few months.* *I know I want some SSI, LRC, NG, HTN, got me wanting some creamy oil too. Stash is gonna be on a slow move.  Trying to stay twisted for the summa!*



@Golden75
Hey G-Monneee.  

I know that stash is on "FULL" over there. 

There were a 'few' good Sales over Mem-Day, but nothing too earth-shattering,  so you really didn't miss much.  A bunch of twunny and twunnyfive's.

Donna Marie's SuperButter Cream was like $9.99 for one day, so that was a good deal.

Yassss.....You do need that Sarenzo Creamy Oil tho'.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

shawnyblazes said:


> It doesn't bother me.  I only have one bottle though because I'm not a creamy oil fan.  *I keep it at work and it's a squeeze bottle now, lol.  I squeeze it so much*.



@shawnyblazes 
Mine are in these hard bottles.  Hard to get out & hard to squeeze.  But I'll continue to transfer it to a jar.


----------



## flyygirlll2

@Golden75 Hang in there. I can relate because life/work has been draining me too. Girl, at least you're a step ahead of us and haven't been buying hair products lol. 

@IDareT'sHair Girl, I underestimated how much hair I have for real.  

I was M&S'ing the other night and after one section I was too through. I need to find an alternative hairstyle.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

flyygirlll2 said:


> *Girl, I underestimated how much hair I have for real.  I was M&S'ing the other night and after one section I was too through. I need to find an alternative hairstyle.*



@flyygirlll2
That is what makes straight hair easier to deal with. 

It's a real arm-killer.


----------



## BrownBetty

flyygirlll2 said:


> Thanks Hun @IDareT'sHair Yeah Girl, that time frame is long lol. I don't think I would make it... I mean I already fell off and it's early.
> 
> I need to find another protective style because my hair is getting thicker/drier by the minute and I'm tired of dealing with it.



Have you clarified lately? May help.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I hope I get a decent color deposit with this Hendigo.  The last couple times, it hasn't been as dark as I would like it. 

When this N/B is over I will definitely be re-upping on Indigo.


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak
> 
> Have you used any other TGIN's other than the Green Tea Leave-In?



No, just the leave in. 
Plan to try the DC at some point in the future


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> *Plan to try the DC at some point in the future*


@rileypak
Yeah, I have the Honey Miracle Hair Mask and the Butter Cream.

I think I'll remove them from the Exchange since they haven't sold.  Although, it was a really good deal.


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak
> Clawd Jeezus.




You know how I roll...



61 DCs deep


----------



## flyygirlll2

IDareT'sHair said:


> @flyygirlll2
> *That is what makes straight hair easier to deal with.*
> 
> It's a real arm-killer.



This. You ain't neva lied. But then again, when I think about the time it takes to straighten my hair.... I weep lol. Someone at work asked me how do I manage to find an ounce of patience dealing with all that hair. I responded that I don't really, that's why I always wear it up and KIM.


----------



## flyygirlll2

@BrownBetty Yes, I clarified last week actually. Thought that would work but it hasn't. I'm starting to think my natural hair is a combination of normal/low porosity now. I know my relaxed hair is high porosity.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> You know how I roll...*61 DCs deep*


@rileypak
Yep.  Always read the fine print.  That might be about what I have.

Probably no more than eighty.

At least you/we aren't sitting on 2 or 3 Hunnen _like some other people I know_ *cough*


----------



## IDareT'sHair

flyygirlll2 said:


> *This. You ain't neva lied. But then again, when I think about the time it takes to straighten my hair.... I weep lol.* Someone at work asked me how do I manage to find an ounce of patience dealing with all that hair. I responded that I don't really, that's why I always wear it up and KIM.


@flyygirlll2 
This is probably exactly why I haven't pulled that brush out again.  I just don't have the patience.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@flyygirlll2
Do you Steam? 

I think Steaming and frequent Deep Conditioning keeps me sane.

I bet my Hurr would be uber dry if I didn't Steam.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl 
How is my Partner in Crime?


----------



## flyygirlll2

@IDareT'sHair I haven't steamed in a while honestly. I admittedly feel lazy sometimes and don't like assembling the steamer lol. I've just been using the Hair Therapy Wrap which I love. I might just have to pull out the steamer next wash cause this dry arse hair is not the business.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@flyygirlll2 
You should definitely pull your Steamer out.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> How is my Partner in Crime?


@IDareT'sHair 
Hey sis. I just rinsed out my DC and about to twist my hair. Just took a break to purchase J's laptop for school since it's on sale for Father's day.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl
They having F-Day Sales already? Great.  Yep.  He will definitely need that for school.

Do you think we can go from 4July until Labor Day?


----------



## flyygirlll2

@IDareT'sHair I think I will since my hair desperately needs the mouisture boost.  I really want to color my hair. I used the Surya Henna Cream about a month or two ago but the results were not that great.

Since it was a BOQ Henna, ( well according to them its's all natural with no chemicals/metallics) would it be ok to use permanent color over it? I have the SM color in Jet Black that I purchase da while back and I wanted to use it but I don't want any issues.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

After all this DC'ing talk, I still have several AO's DC'er I need to use up. 

I should use HSR today.  Just to start on them and especially since I just Hendigo'ed.

Lemme see, I have Claudie's Khave & SSI's Banana Brule open.


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Golden75
> Hey G-Monneee.
> 
> I know that stash is on "FULL" over there.
> 
> There were a 'few' good Sales over Mem-Day, but nothing too earth-shattering,  so you really didn't miss much.  A bunch of twunny and twunnyfive's.
> 
> Donna Marie's SuperButter Cream was like $9.99 for one day, so that was a good deal.
> 
> Yassss.....You do need that Sarenzo Creamy Oil tho'.



@IDareT'sHair I wish I would've saw the Sarenzo Prince Collection.  I went to the site today  but it says they'll be back 7/1.  

I have never tried DM products.  I thing there's a combo deal going on now that I saw in the sales thread.  But since it doesn't seem to include the super butter cream, I passed.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@flyygirlll2 
I am not familiar with a Henna Cream and if you can apply a dye overtop of it? 

I'm only familiar with the Powders.  So they also have BAQ Creams?  WOW!  that is news to me.

Maybe some other Henna-Head can answer that question.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> They having F-Day Sales already? Great.  Yep.  He will definitely need that for school.
> 
> Do you think we can go from 4July until Labor Day?


@IDareT'sHair 
Oh Lawd I hope so. We have to try but it will be very hard.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75 said:


> *I wish I would've saw the Sarenzo Prince Collection.  I went to the site today  but it says they'll be back 7/1.*



@Golden75 
Yeah, I bought:
Raspberry Beret
Little Red Corvette
Purple Rain
And another one.  I can't think of the name right now?  I should look at my receipt.  BRB


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak
> Yeah, I have the Honey Miracle Hair Mask and the Butter Cream.
> 
> I think I'll remove them from the Exchange since they haven't sold.  Although, it was a really good deal.



How is TGIN?  I always think about grabbing it in Target.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75 said:


> *How is TGIN?  I always think about grabbing it in Target.*



@Golden75 
The Green Tea Leave-In is nice but ridiculously hard to get out of the bottle. 

I have the Honey Miracle Mask and the Butter Cream but I haven't tried either yet.

OT:  The other creamy oil was "Let's Go Crazy".  When they reopen, I'll pick up a few more.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *Oh Lawd I hope so. We have to try but it will be very hard.*



@curlyhersheygirl 
I wish we could too Curl-Gurl. 

It could be relatively easy, provided there are no real Sales in between. 

If I could refrain, it would really hook me up for BF.


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Golden75
> The Green Tea Leave-In is nice but ridiculously hard to get out of the bottle.
> 
> I have the Honey Miracle Mask and the Butter Cream but I haven't tried either yet.
> 
> OT:  The other creamy oil was "Let's Go Crazy".  When they reopen, I'll pick up a few more.


@IDareT'sHair It's weird... says site is closed, but seems you can still order.  But since I'm trying to keep the break till July 4, I'll hold off.  I think there is a chocolate butter from them I'd like too.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Golden75 said:


> @IDareT'sHair I wish I would've saw the Sarenzo Prince Collection.  I went to the site today  but it says they'll be back 7/1.
> 
> I have never tried DM products.  I thing there's a combo deal going on now that I saw in the sales thread.  But since it doesn't seem to include the super butter cream, I passed.


@Golden75 & @IDareT'sHair 
I was holding out on getting her creamy oils because I got the one from Jakeala. I may venture out I get one when Sarenzo reopens.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl
I'm glad you all are having good success with AE Garlic.  It should be in everyone's stash.

Never know when you're gonna need to grab it.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> I wish we could too Curl-Gurl.
> 
> It could be relatively easy, provided there are no real Sales in between.
> 
> *If I could refrain, it would really hook me up for BF.*


@IDareT'sHair 
Same here.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> I'm glad you all are having good success with AE Garlic.  It should be in everyone's stash.
> 
> Never know when you're gonna need to grab it.


@IDareT'sHair 
Yeah that's some good stuff. J's actually taking that and UBH with him. It's interesting watching him choose his "must haves" for school.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *I was holding out on getting her creamy oils because I got the one from Jakeala. I may venture out I get one when Sarenzo reopens.*



@curlyhersheygirl
I noticed folks are saying Jakeala's doesn't compare because it's so different. 

Claudie was suppose to send me a sample of her version to try, but she hasn't gotten around to it yet.

I'll stick one in there with the TGIN GT L-I so you can try it prior to buying it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *Yeah that's some good stuff. J's actually taking that and UBH with him. It's interesting watching him choose his "must haves" for school*.


@curlyhersheygirl

He "would" choose the really expensive ones.  

Them little PJ's over there are un-beweavable.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> I noticed folks are saying Jakeala's doesn't compare because it's so different.
> 
> Claudie was suppose to send me a sample of her version to try, but she hasn't gotten around to it yet.
> 
> I'll stick one in there with the TGIN GT L-I so you can try it prior to buying it.


@IDareT'sHair 
Thanks sis.
I saw that and instantly regretted not getting Sarenzo's version.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> 
> He "would" choose the really expensive ones.
> 
> Them little PJ's over there are un-beweavable.


@IDareT'sHair 
Exactly. I had some SM stuff set aside for him to take and he said he can get those anywhere so he's not taking that lol.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Finished up: x1 Liter Elucence Moisture Balance.  I have x3 more Liters as a back up.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *Exactly. I had some SM stuff set aside for him to take and he said he can get those anywhere so he's not taking that lol.*



@curlyhersheygirl
Gurl....You done created some little PJ Monsters over there

Oh...No He Didn't.......


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> Gurl....You done created some little PJ Monsters over there
> 
> Oh...No He Didn't.......


@IDareT'sHair 
I sure did lol.
He didn't get the memo that college students need to be on a budget.


----------



## Shay72

rileypak said:


> I've bought fifty million other things (the packages definitely did not stop coming just cause I didn't grab hair stuff) but no hair products


Oh I'm always waiting on something. That's how it is around here. I'm waiting for 3 packages that are on their way. Three others haven't shipped yet. Only one is a hair product but it's a subscription that I get every 4 weeks so I haven't broken any rules. It's Oyin Honey Hemp. I will up the subscription to 2 bottles but I'll do that in July after our no buy is over.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *He didn't get the memo that college students need to be on a budget.*



@curlyhersheygirl

No he didn't.....I was broke, busted and disgusted.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl  I'll try to send the TGIN in the morning.  I decided to send chebaby my other Sugar Peach so she can try it.  I'll pick up some more later.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Decided to pull out AO's HSR to Steam with today.  I need to start using these before they go bad.  I'd better smell it 1st. 

I've had it a minute when they had that huge repackaging Sale.


----------



## rileypak

Shay72 said:


> Oh I'm always waiting on something. That's how it is around here. I'm waiting for 3 packages that are on their way. Three others haven't shipped yet.



Amazon Prime has been my friend as of late. That 2 day shipping is trouble


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> Amazon Prime has been my friend as of late. *That 2 day shipping is trouble *



@rileypak
With a Capital "T"


----------



## IDareT'sHair

flyygirlll2 said:


> *I really want to color my hair. I used the Surya Henna Cream about a month or two ago but the results were not that great.
> Since it was a BOQ Henna, ( well according to them its's all natural with no chemicals/metallics) would it be ok to use permanent color over it? I have the SM color in Jet Black that I purchase da while back and I wanted to use it but I don't want any issues*.



@Aggie
Hey Aggie do you know the answer to this? 

I just read you used a Demi-Permanent Color today and  I know you also Henna/Indigo.  For @flyygirlll2


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> Hey Aggie do you know the answer to this?
> 
> I just read you used a Demi-Permanent Color today and  I know you also Henna/Indigo.  For @flyygirlll2


@flyygirlll2 and @IDareT'sHair,

You can use any commercial hair color or dyes over henna without any damage. I actually do both to my hair alternately. I would demmi-permenant color my hair then wait two to three weeks, then do a henna color. I don't want to use the demi-permanent too often, but henna is definitely something I use very often as it gives my hair a break from the commercial color intermittently. 

I find that the demi-permanent really darkens my hair a lot better then henna though. The henna I use primarily because it's both a color and a treatment.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Aggie


Nice Posting.  I may try this too.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Steamed with: AO's HSR today and it was wonderful.  I have x2 and x2 White Camelia and x1 GBP (all Originals) to use up.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

I received my APB shipping notification.   Seriously thinking about placing another order after the no buy is up.


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> Steamed with: AO's HSR today and it was wonderful.  I have x2 and x2 White Camelia and x1 GBP (all Originals) to use up.


Wow @IDareT'sHair 

I have not used these conditioners in ages. I'm all out of them at the moment but I still love them so they are not totally off my list as yet. Hopefully the formula hasn't changed since I used them last. Thoughts?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Aggie
They had a Repackaging Sale a while back, and all the old packaging was like $4 or $5 bucks.

I am not sure how the new formulated ones actually work?

I never really hear anyone mention AO any more except maybe for GBP.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

shawnyblazes said:


> I received my APB shipping notification.   *Seriously thinking about placing another order after the no buy is up.*



@shawnyblazes

What are you getting next time?

So far, this N/B has been good for me.  I hope I can make it.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

O


IDareT'sHair said:


> @shawnyblazes
> 
> What are you getting next time?
> 
> So far, this N/B has been good for me.  I hope I can make it.


I want two more back ups of the Ultra Conditioning Souffle.  I loveeeeeeeee it

@IDareT'sHair


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@shawnyblazes

Sounds nice.  I haven't tried that one.  What scents are you getting these days?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My 4th Purchases will probably be (if there's a Sale):
Jakeala - I want another High Hops DC'er (for a back up)
Sarenzo - Creamies, Creamies and more Creamies
HV - Methi-Set
NG - 16oz Pre-Poo and a Jamaica Me Crazy Growth Balm
My Loux, Hattache, CM (miscellaneous)


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> They had a Repackaging Sale a while back, and all the old packaging was like $4 or $5 bucks.
> 
> I am not sure how the new formulated ones actually work?
> 
> I never really hear anyone mention AO any more except maybe for GBP.


Oh okay, Thanks love.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Aggie said:


> *Oh okay, Thanks love.*



@Aggie
Yeah, you never hear anything about AO any more around these parts.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Aggie 
How's the 3 month N/B going?  Are you doing okay with it?


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> How's the 3 month N/B going?  Are you doing okay with it?


For the most part yes. I did have to use my pass to get a wig though.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@flyygirlll2
Is your Color Permanent or a Semi/Demi Permanent?


----------



## flyygirlll2

Thank you @Aggie I've never tried a demi permanent color before, only semi and permanent colors.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Aggie
I think these bite-size chunks will work better for us over here.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

flyygirlll2 said:


> Thank you I've never tried a demi permanent color before, only *semi* and permanent colors.



@flyygirlll2 
Well, you just answered my question. 

Do you use a developer with a semi?  I want one that you don't have to use a developer.


----------



## flyygirlll2

@IDareT'sHair The Shea Mouisture color is permanent. No, the semi perminant didn't take to my hair much. The only time it did was when I did it right after a relaxer. My mother  still relaxers her hair and uses Jazzing. Her hair is a reddish burgundy color. People often think it's bleached but it's only semi permanent.

This is the color I'm referring to. She's like me where she only wears her hair up in a bun 99.9% of the time. This is the only pic I have when she dropped her hair from a bun.


ETA- This was taken before my mother  was diagnosed with breast cancer. She's been in remission since then and her hair now is BSL I think, but the color still comes out like this.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

IDareT'sHair said:


> @shawnyblazes
> 
> Sounds nice.  I haven't tried that one.  What scents are you getting these days?



I'm a sucker for marshmallow clouds lol


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @flyygirlll2
> Well, you just answered my question.
> 
> Do you use a developer with a semi?  I want one that you don't have to use a developer.


@IDareT'sHair

I believe you can find semi permanent color specifically for gray hair (very resistant to semi permanent color normally) but I can't say for sure how well they work. The Clairol Beautiful Collection has them for sure. I might give them a whirl and see how much I like them. If it has a great color deposit and cover and lasts for a good while, I will most likely switch to them permanently.


----------



## Aggie

flyygirlll2 said:


> Thank you @Aggie I've never tried a demi permanent color before, only semi and permanent colors.


@flyygirlll2, 

Well a permanent is no different. You can still use it immediately before or after a henna treatment.


----------



## Shay72

rileypak said:


> Amazon Prime has been my friend as of late. That 2 day shipping is trouble


I'm addicted! I order something one day then turn around and order something else the next day. And the  ability to order one thing and you pay no shipping and it gets to you in 2 days.....should've did this a long time ago .


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@flyygirlll2 
Your Mom's Hair....


----------



## flyygirlll2

@Aggie Thanks for the info. 

@IDareT'sHair My mother always  when I tell her about products I'm about to buy. She's pretty minimal in regards to hair care. Her hair is fine in texture and it's much looser than mine.


----------



## divachyk

Ladies, I'm out of town and you'll be so proud. I have not purchased any hair products!!! werk, werk, werk, werk, werk.


----------



## PJaye

divachyk said:


> Ladies, I'm out of town and you'll be so proud. I have not purchased any hair products!!! werk, werk, werk, werk, werk.



Way to go!


----------



## bajandoc86




----------



## rileypak

bajandoc86 said:


>


----------



## Aggie

This morning I used up my last Redken Time Rest Youth Revitalizer Deep Treatment as a cowash. This has been discontinued so I will not be replacing it. So I will move on to another conditioner in my stash.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Texture Me Natural sent me a Coupon Code based on my recent Purchases which is for of course this month.

I asked for an extension until July, but I am not expecting it.  However, it was very nice of her.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@flyygirlll2 
If she were to extend me this Coupon Code, I'd snatch up a couple more Condition Me Softly R/O Conditioner


----------



## MileHighDiva

@shawnyblazes 

Have a blessed Born-Day!


----------



## flyygirlll2

@IDareT'sHair That would be great if she would extend it to July. I've never tried anything from that line.


----------



## flyygirlll2

Happy Birthday! @shawnyblazes


----------



## rileypak

I love that Mielle Organics DC. 
My hair is uber soft today 

I'm going to have to baby my crown a little for a while. No hair issues but I noticed my scalp in that area was a tiny bit tender this past wash day. I'll be sectioning it off from the rest of my head and treating it with a little more TLC for a while to head off any big issues.


----------



## flyygirlll2

Today is wash day and even though I feel like crap, I'm still going to do my hair. I was initially planning to color my hair but then I changed my mind. I will be using the steamer today though.


----------



## BrownBetty

flyygirlll2 said:


> Today is wash day and even though I feel like crap, I'm still going to do my hair. I was initially planning to color my hair but then I changed my mind. I will be using the steamer today though.



If your hair is still dry hold off on the color or henna. Semi permanent color is sooo drying.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@shawnyblazes
  

Enjoy Your Day!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@flyygirlll2
Happy Steaming!

What are you using?  Lemme know how it goes.


----------



## meka72

Happy birthday @shawnyblazes!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> *I'm going to have to baby my crown a little for a while. No hair issues but I noticed my scalp in that area was a tiny bit tender this past wash day.*



@rileypak
What do you think is causing your 'tenderness'?


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

@Beamodel  happy birthday.  

Thank you ladies.  

Guess who has pink eye and was in the ER,this morning????
I turned 38 with a bang lolol


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Beamodel 

   

Love You Sis.


----------



## flyygirlll2

Oh wow! That's no bueno @shawnyblazes 
Hope you feel better.

Happy Birthday!! @Beamodel


----------



## flyygirlll2

@BrownBetty Yeah that's part of the reason I decided against coloring my hair. I didn't want to add more problems to my hair.

@IDareT'sHair I used Garnier Whole Blends Coconut Water & Vanilla Milk Hydrating Mask with HV's Cocasta Oil. I'll have to use it a few more times to really say if it's a hot or miss, but so far I really loved the combo with steaming. The mask is a light creamy consistency and it melted in my hair. I usually prefer more thicker creams as DC's for my hair, but my hair felt really good afterwards with curls/coils popping everywhere.


----------



## KinksAndInk

Happy birthday @shawnyblazes

And @Beamodel


----------



## Beamodel

@shawnyblazes 
Happy Birthday my fellow Gemini Twin

Thanks ladies for the Birthday wishes too


----------



## Beamodel

flyygirlll2 said:


> @BrownBetty Yeah that's part of the reason I decided against coloring my hair. I didn't want to add more problems to my hair.
> 
> @IDareT'sHair I used Garnier Whole Blends Coconut Water & Vanilla Milk Hydrating Mask with HV's Cocasta Oil. I'll have to use it a few more times to really say if it's a hot or miss, but so far I really loved the combo with steaming. The mask is a light creamy consistency and it melted in my hair. I usually prefer more thicker creams as DC's for my hair, but my hair felt really good afterwards with curls/coils popping everywhere.



@flyygirlll2 
I have the regular conditioner from the coconut, honey & coconut water line. They are nice but I don't think I'm gonna buy them again once I use them up. I was gonna get the mask but passed on it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@flyygirlll2
Please try to Steam once a week and see if you can combat that dryness.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I just got my Sarenzo out of the Mail.  Everything looks delicious.

@shawnyblazes I see what you mean.  Some of my bottles were the squeezable ones and some of them were hard.

I hope with my next order, they will be in squeezable bottles.  I will make a note in Seller's notes if there is one because the hard bottles are a pain to get all the product out..


----------



## flyygirlll2

@IDareT'sHair Yeah I'm going to try and steam my hair during the next few washes and see if that helps.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@flyygirlll2 
I seriously beweave it will help you turn things around.


----------



## Aggie

BrownBetty said:


> If your hair is still dry hold off on the color or henna. Semi permanent color is sooo drying.



Hmm, I do demi permanents on my hair all the time and it's never dry like you describe. I wonder why? It could be the oil rinses afterwards though...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Sarenzo does have some very nice scents.


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak
> What do you think is causing your 'tenderness'?



I'm thinking it's the way I part my hair. I've been working in four sections forever and it's probably time to change it up for a bit. 
I sectioned the tender part together after my DC Friday and it already feels much better without me doing anything beyond that.
I'll still keep an eye on it though.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@rileypak

Glad it's feeling better.  What are you DC'ing with these days?


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak
> 
> Glad it's feeling better.  What are you DC'ing with these days?



This month, Mielle Organics Babassu Mint DC and using up an almost empty jar of old formula Silk Dreams Razzberry Coconut Affair. I've really been trying to stick to going through the open stuff in the stash.
The only new stuff I'm using is the APB Moisturizing Whipped Cleansing Creme and my butters I seal with.


----------



## divachyk

Over manipulation perhaps @rileypak?


----------



## Beamodel

@IDareT'sHair 
My sarenzo creamy oil virtues are squeezable....


Y'all since I'm a straight haired natural, I only wash and press my hair twice a month. I noticed that my hair grew much faster when I washed more often. I don't know how to encorperate that into my regimen when I press it every two weeks. I still plan on relaxing, I'm just trying to do it as a virgin relaxer.


----------



## rileypak

divachyk said:


> Over manipulation perhaps @rileypak?



Definitely a possibility. 
Right now, I just put my crown in two loose braids and will try to be more mindful of it for the next few weeks.


----------



## MileHighDiva

Happy Born-Day, @Beamodel!


----------



## divachyk

Happy Birthday @shawnyblazes @Beamodel

@rileypak, my scalp tend to get sore if I comb it opposite of how it naturally falls. Like, if I change up my part and comb my hair over in the opposite direction than what my scalp is use to...it gets sore.


----------



## divachyk

With being out of town, I forgot to pop in say, Happy 2 Years Post Relaxer to me!! (on 9 June)


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@divachyk
 Awww.....Happy Nappiversary.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel said:


> *My sarenzo creamy oil virtues are squeezable....*



@Beamodel
Mine have been in these hard inflexible bottles that I've had to cut open to get all the product out. 

This order some were in hard and some were in squeezables.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Soultanicals might be the only thing I am still waiting on. (I think)


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

I really need to do my hair but it's not happening.  I'll do it tomorrow during the day.  

I'm waiting on shipping from Soultanicals and Cream and coco.


----------



## BrownBetty

Aggie said:


> Hmm, I do demi permanents on my hair all the time and it's never dry like you describe. I wonder why? It could be the oil rinses afterwards though...




What do you use to color?


----------



## Aggie

BrownBetty said:


> What do you use to color?


@BrownBetty,

I use Matrix Develop 10 and Matrix Color Sync 1A (Black Ash), mix a 50/50 mix of both and put on damp hair BEFORE shampooing. 

I simply spritz my hair until damp only with some water before applying the demi color. 

I then leave it on for 30 minutes, (with or without conditioning cap and no heat necessary) shampoo, oil rinse and detangle under running water in the shower, DC, style as usual.

I get a very rich black color with this.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Beamodel
> Mine have been in these hard inflexible bottles that I've had to cut open to get all the product out.
> 
> This order some were in hard and some were in squeezables.



That's really weird. I wonder why she has hard bottles for it.


----------



## divachyk

TY @IDareT'sHair!!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I thought I was only waiting on ST'cals, and forgot about Donna Marie (which has shipped). 

Still no word from ST'icals.


----------



## rileypak

I don't even remember what's on its way anymore


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I thought my DM would arrive today, but no such luck.

Still going skrong with the N/B.  Tryna' figure out my July4 list. 

I guess TMN was unwilling to give me the discount in July since I didn't hear back from her.

I hate blowing that 30%. 

But........I don't need a thing right now and I really want to do this.

Right now all contingent on Sales:
Sarenzo
Jakeala (b/up of the Beer DC'er)
Hattache, My Loux, etc....(if there is a Sale)


----------



## BrownBetty

Jakeala came I have to pick it up.
Waiting on APB.
I need more wigs... where yall get yours? I have 2 finger comber wigs.


----------



## MileHighDiva

@rileypak, have you used your belly-button cover yet?


----------



## rileypak

MileHighDiva said:


> @rileypak, have you used your belly-button cover yet?




Not yet. I actually haven't even opened the package yet


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My x2 Donna Marie Super Buttercream should be here either today or tomorrow.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My Donna Marie arrived today.  Imma open up everything and stick stuff in the Fridge.

Right now I have recent orders still in my Garage (still boxed & unopened), but it's getting super Hot here and I can't afford to have anything spoil on me.

So, package withdraw will hafta' wait.

Hopefully, I have room in my Dorm Sized Fridge out in the Garage.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Used SSI's Peach again to cowash. Not really sure what I thought this time either?  *shrugs*

It's basically non-intrusive (if that makes sense?)

But I do plan to pick up a couple more after this N/B.


----------



## PJaye

I just emptied a 16oz jar of NG Mango & Coconut Water DC; I have two back ups.  *kisses the empty jar*  Uze sum good stuffs.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Decided to Steam with HSR (again).  I will try to save my Banana Brulee.  I'm still mad I opened it.


----------



## Shay72

I'm too lazy to look. Who makes Beau Vert? Dc'd with it this morning .


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Shay72
Jakeala.  What did you think?  It's pretty great isn't it?

Are you going to try her Beer one?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I had been waiting on my ST"icals Strand Repair all this time and it was in the box with my back up of Molasses Reconstruct.

So, I'm glad I went ahead opened up & refrigerated everything.  I had totally forgotten all about my b/up of LRC Shake & Go.


----------



## Shay72

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Shay72
> Jakeala.  What did you think?  It's pretty great isn't it?
> 
> Are you going to try her Beer one?


Yes, its a keeper. I got a lot of shrinkage which I don't mind.  Because that means you can see each of my tightly coiled pen spring curls. Let me look at the beer one I may want to try it.

I like NG Slippery Elm etc dc too because I got a bigger, fluffier, fuller look. My hair has never gotten big so I loved it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Shay72 
The Beer one just launched.  I purchased it, but of course haven't tried it yet. 

I plan to get a b/up tho' if she has a July4 Sale just to have it on hand.

I'm glad you had good success with NG's Slippery Elm.  That was one of my Favorite DC'ers from her line.

I'm glad you are having great wash days!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Used Up: x1 ST'icals Conditioning Curl Cream.  I have x2 maybe x3 back ups.


----------



## BrownBetty

Wash day
Me and my hair aren't getting along. So I wash and twist then wear scarves or a wig,  I can't fight with her anymore.

Cleanse:  TGIN poo/Eden cowash
Oil rinse: WGO/Sweet Almond/Castor
Con: SSI Repair and restore mask
LOC: SSI coco cream/Almond oil/SSI Honey cream


----------



## rileypak

Package withdrawal be damned, I need to get some of this stuff in the fridge. 
I'll be opening everything tonight in between breaks while I do my hair.


----------



## BrownBetty

Got all my stuff... sigh


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> *Package withdrawal be damned,* I need to get some of this stuff in the fridge.
> I'll be opening everything tonight in between breaks while I do my hair.


@rileypak
.......


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I think all of my packages have been opened and stored away and I don't think I am currently waiting on anything else.

We got about 2 more weeks or whenever these Sales start (whichever comes first).


----------



## PJaye

I'm doing better than I expected with this mini no-buy thingy.  I've looked around and stared hard at a few things several times, but suppressing the urge to purchase is easier than I thought it would be.


----------



## rileypak

*Used up*
Silk Dreams Destination Hydration {old formula} (no backups, probably will repurchase the new formula to see if it's as good as the old)
Shescentit Coco Creme Leave In Conditioner (x1 backup, definite repurchase)


----------



## divachyk

As per my promise, I would only buy Paul Mitchell the Detangler when Sally's got it back in stock and so I did. I'm mad that I had a 15% coupon in my inbox that I didn't know about.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Glad errbody still holdin' it down on the Challenge.  

@PJaye I agree.  I look, but don't really have the urge. 

Especially when I look at my existing stash that's stuck on Ig'nant. 

Things look real crazy over here.  I found another bottle of TGIN Green-Tea L-I out in my other Fridge.I don't remember buying that many of those.

Until I can get some normalcy over that hotmess, I will continue on and just pick up a very few things July4.

Oh, by the way, I heard back from SSI and the discontinuance of Banana Brulee.  Same answer as someone posted in another thread.


----------



## rileypak

Yep! Still doing good on the hair front. I've glanced a few times but nothing has actually jumped out at me to buy it. I'm doing good for the most part with using up old stuff in the stash. I've gifted some things as well.

But then again I've only shifted from hair products to buying electronics and books. 
I still have space for that stuff


----------



## divachyk

I always shift my buying. @rileypak


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Evenin' PJ's.

What's new?  *Just Kidding*

Lemme browse the Sales Thread.

ETA:  Finished up x1 Naturally Smitten's Moisturizing Hair Cream (x1 back up)


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@rileypak
Welp.  I looked at ST'cials, CM, SSI (even Mielle).  Not interested.  I didn't factor in F-Day Sales.

Hope nothing spectacular happens this weekend.

And yassss my stash is still on Swole.


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak
> Welp.  I looked at ST'cials, CM, SSI (even Mielle).  Not interested.  I didn't factor in F-Day Sales.
> 
> Hope nothing spectacular happens this weekend.
> 
> And yassss my stash is still on Swole.



I checked SSI. If they'd had some Pomegranate, I would have used my pass...maybe


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> *I checked SSI. If they'd had some Pomegranate, I would have used my pass...maybe*



@rileypak

Wait a Minute.  Hold Up.  I don't remember any Passes? 

Umm....Did I miss something?


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak
> 
> Wait a Minute.  Hold Up.  I don't remember any Passes?
> 
> Umm....Did I miss something?



I been in here advocating for one passes for all!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> *I been in here advocating for one passes for all! *



@rileypak
I know Sis.

ETA: I wouldn't mind getting some Naturelle Grow.  But I'll wait.


----------



## flyygirlll2

I had a moment of weakness. Can I get a pass? I got some Naturelle Grow


----------



## rileypak

flyygirlll2 said:


> I had a moment of weakness. Can I get a pass? *I got some Naturelle Grow*


----------



## flyygirlll2

@rileypak  Girl, I really wanted to try the Banana Pre-poo


----------



## rileypak

flyygirlll2 said:


> @rileypak  Girl, I really wanted to try the Banana Pre-poo



I'm not mad at ya


----------



## Aggie

I gave away a large and a small container of natural butter I use on my hair. I also threw out a few hair vitamins that I have no interest in trying anymore and I also gave away 2 wigs last week. I am really trying to reduce my stash  as much as possible.


----------



## bajandoc86

Finished detangling my hair!  And with minimal breakage to boot, which is always an accomplishment because my fine strands do the most sometimes.

I am currently browsing wig sites. Still haven't bought any. I totally missed the restock for the wig I wanted. *tears*


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Why oh why are there so many sales 

I almost got some CC's naturals but I knew @IDareT'sHair  would be like  lol


----------



## IDareT'sHair

flyygirlll2 said:


> *I had a moment of weakness. Can I get a pass? I got some Naturelle Grow *



@flyygirlll2 
Um...this like yo' 2nd or 3rd "PASS" ain't it?



curlyhersheygirl said:


> *I almost got some CC's naturals but I knew  would be like  lol*



@curlyhersheygirl

Hmph.  She Shole would........


----------



## IDareT'sHair

bajandoc86 said:


> *Finished detangling my hair!  And with minimal breakage to boot, which is always an accomplishment because my fine strands do the most sometimes.*



@bajandoc86
Now....You know Imma Need you to Represent while spending time with Potential Bae?

We need you to Look GUUD!


----------



## flyygirlll2

IDareT'sHair said:


> @flyygirlll2
> Um...this like yo' 2nd or 3rd "PASS" ain't it?
> You're right lol . I need to have several seats smh.


----------



## Aggie

curlyhersheygirl said:


> Why oh why are there so many sales
> 
> I almost got some CC's naturals but I knew @IDareT'sHair  would be like  lol





IDareT'sHair said:


> @flyygirlll2
> Um...this like yo' 2nd or 3rd "PASS" ain't it?
> 
> 
> 
> @curlyhersheygirl
> 
> Hmph.  She Shole would........


You girls are crackin' me up @IDareT'sHair and @curlyhersheygirl.

This was so funny .

I'm really trying to reduce my stash too so I need you @IDareT'sHair to keep me in check too .


----------



## Aggie

I just came off the fingercomber website and I could only look at those beautiful wigs. I want at least 3 of them so bad, smh!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Aggie said:


> *I'm really trying to reduce my stash too so I need you to keep me in check too* .


@Aggie
I'm keeping my eye on you too. 

Remember.....I SAW your Stash several years back and I am still traumatized behind that.



Aggie said:


> *I just came off the fingercomber website and I could only look at those beautiful wigs. I want at least 3 of them so bad, smh!*



@Aggie
Now you know you need to have a Seat.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@flyygirlll2
We got 12 days to go...give or take a few.  

So, I guess July4-Labor Day is out of the Question??


----------



## IDareT'sHair

So...Ladies

Is anyone going to join me in July4-Labor Day _after the July4 Sales?_


----------



## flyygirlll2

@IDareT'sHair Girl, I'm not even going to front and act like July 4-Labor Day is going to work lol. You know how it is when you start feening for something just because you don't see any packages coming through


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ya'll must know how my Stash is looking over here, if I am willing to throw in the Towel.

Things are pre-tt-y bad.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

flyygirlll2 said:


> *You know how it is when you start feening for something just because you don't see any packages coming through *



@flyygirlll2
Yes, I DO know. 

I wasn't even going to go to my mailbox yesterday and went and had a bottle of Vitamin D3 in there.

I was a happy camper.  Now that's sick.

I was 'fairly' excited over a durn bottle of Vitamin D3.


----------



## flyygirlll2

@IDareT'sHair I understand because mine has surpassed pretty bad 

I'm still a pj because my hair doesn't like many of the products I've tried, which sucks because I've spent sooo much money already. I think once I find staple products that work for my hair I'll scale back.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

flyygirlll2 said:


> *Girl, I'm not even going to front and act like July 4-Labor Day is going to work lol.*



@flyygirlll2
Imma hafta' try to make it work (for me).  I cannot go into BF with my Stash looking this cray and really "enjoy" myself.

It just wouldn't "feel right" gettin' my BF on knowing I got ALL THIS STUFF. 

So, Imma hafta' do what Imma do July4 and then try to N/B until Labor Day.  Unless HV goes ahead and has this Sale.

Okay...When I say it's bad.....it's bad Ya'll.


----------



## flyygirlll2

@IDareT'sHair I know. I'm like a kid in a candy store when I receive packages, doesn't matter what it is smh.

Speaking of packages, I had to reschedule delivery for Donna Marie because I wasn't home on Monday when the mail came. I rescheduled it for today and still nothing. I'm getting very irritated with the post office now.


----------



## flyygirlll2

@IDareT'sHair I mean I'll try to do a NB during that time but I won't make any promises though


----------



## IDareT'sHair

flyygirlll2 said:


> *I'm still a pj because my hair doesn't like many of the products I've tried, which sucks because I've spent sooo much money already. I think once I find staple products that work for my hair I'll scale back.*



@flyygirlll2
I'm still one too.  That will neva' change.  This is what we do.

It's like the Mafia....You can never fully escape.  Once in always in.

And I love buying & trying new stuff.  So, I know I'll always be about the Hunt & the Haul.

But right now, I need to dig deep into this crazy Stash and use some things.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

flyygirlll2 said:


> *Speaking of packages, I had to reschedule delivery for Donna Marie because I wasn't home on Monday when the mail *came. I rescheduled it for today and still nothing. I'm getting very irritated with the post office now.



@flyygirlll2
Their presentation is Stellar.  It was wrapped beautifully.



flyygirlll2 said:


> *I mean I'll try to do a NB during that time but I won't make any promises though*


@flyygirlll2
Just keep buying less.

I remember when all the OG PJ's were here, one of them would propose a N/B and I could never make it past the 1st week without caving.

Everybody would sit back and wait for me to fail.

That's when I learned a valuable lesson, to just "Buy Less" so that's what I have been trying to do.

It doesn't always go that way, but that's what I've been trying to do.

However, right now, even  with that strategy, things are totally out of control.


----------



## KinksAndInk

@IDareT'sHair I'll join you on that July 4th to Labor Day no buy. Even though my stash isn't 1/10th of yalls, I need to do something about these 34 DCs before I move to AZ next summer. Wait can I just go on a DC no buy? How many passes do we get? Can we have stipulations, rules and regulations for this round? Let me rethink this. I need to read the terms and conditions before I sign this contract


----------



## IDareT'sHair

KinksAndInk said:


> *I'll join you on that July 4th to Labor Day no buy. Even though my stash isn't 1/10th of yalls, I need to do something about these 34 DCs before I move to AZ next summer. Wait can I just go on a DC no buy? How many passes do we get? Can we have stipulations, rules and regulations for this round? Let me rethink this. I need to read the terms and conditions before I sign this contract*



@KinksAndInk

This isn't a "Formal Challenge" or anything, just a little something we decided to do over here in U1B1.  There are no rules.

@rileypak "Lobbied" for x1 Pass.  I'm hesitant to grant any passes at all, but if folks need it, they need it. I get that.  Especially when the Spurrrt gets all up in dem Fangas.  Or the Package Withdraw Spurrrtttt.

This is something I need to do for me.  And hopefully, the Ladies with 200+ DC'ers will be in here too.  *hint, hint*

If you need to go on a N/B for DC'ers, you should definitely do that.  Or at least "Buy Less" and try to get your own personal number down to where you think it needs it to be.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@rileypak


What are you up to?  And did you get ALL Your Packages open & put away?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

One thing I absolutely do need to do before BF, is use up all of my CJ Curl Rehab and Deep Fix (Banana & Hibiscus).  That definitely needs to happen.

Every time I get on a roll to use them up, 1) I get distracted 2) I think I need to (should) save a couple of them.

My plan is to use these all up, so I can repurchase a new batch.


----------



## KinksAndInk

@IDareT'sHair ok I'm committing to a DC no buy with a pass option for a really good sale.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@KinksAndInk
Yeah, I am waiting on HV to have this Ol Skool Sale, and if that happens after the July4 Sale and before Labor Day, I will definitely pick up some thangs. 

And that's a big "IF"

Hey, I get it.  We have to buy when we see a good sale.

After all, it is "Our Duty"


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

@IDareT'sHair 
I'll join you on that N/B but I'll need a pass for APB's Birthday sale in August since my birthday is around that sale. I really want to get the stash under control for BF.


----------



## rileypak

@IDareT'sHair 
Hey Ms. T! I'm relaxing as much as possible and unwinding with video games today.

Everything is open (minus what arrived today that I haven't picked up). I just haven't had the energy to maneuver everything into the fridge yet. Everything is at least dated though


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl
Absolutely Perfectly Understandable.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> *Everything is at least dated though *


@rileypak
This is MAJOR.  Proud of you Sis.

Have you ever used DB Pumpkin as a L-I?  I'm trying it as a L-I today. 

I don't wanna blow skrait through the rest of my QB CTDG, so I pulled out DB Pumpkin to see if this will work for me.

Especially since I have x3 16oz Jars.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@rileypak @curlyhersheygirl
Thanks for the reviews of LRC Shake & Go.  I lurve it. 

Don't ask me why?  Glad I went for that b/up.


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> I'm keeping my eye on you too.
> 
> Remember.....I SAW your Stash several years back and I am still traumatized behind that.
> 
> 
> 
> @Aggie
> Now you know you need to have a Seat.


@IDareT'sHair 

  Stop, please stop! Girl you're killin' me


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Aggie said:


> *Stop, please stop! Girl you're killin' me*



@Aggie
You know better.
*thinks about Aggie's Stash pics*.......


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> So...Ladies
> 
> Is anyone going to join me in July4-Labor Day _after the July4 Sales?_


I'll join you @IDareT'sHair., That would give me 4 days to buy some stuff since the 3 month no buy challenge ends June 30th but starts again in August I think, but it will still line up if I time my purchases just right. I gatta start going through my stuff to see what needs replenishing so I can be ready to buy what I need at that time.


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> You know better.
> *thinks about Aggie's Stash pics*.......


@IDareT'sHair,

sadly it has only gotten worse since the last time you saw it . Hangs head in shame!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Aggie said:


> I'll join you * That would give me 4 days to buy some stuff *



@Aggie 
Um...okay Ms. 4 Days....


----------



## Aggie

*Can anyone tell me more about Soultanical products please?* 

I see that we have a store that is carrying some more natural hair products but they are pretty costly so I may only get the really really great stuff based on your reviews.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Aggie said:


> *sadly it has only gotten worse since the last time you saw it . Hangs head in shame!*



@Aggie
Gurl Spare Me...Trust Me...I don't even wanna know.  I'm still cross-eyed behind that.

ST'icals unfortunately IMO is going to be Trial & Error.


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> Um...okay Ms. 4 Days....



@IDareT'sHair 

What...you don't believe me? I can do a lotta damage in 4 days missy


----------



## IDareT'sHair

IDareT'sHair said:


> *ST'icals unfortunately IMO is going to be Trial & Error.*



@Aggie 
FYI


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Aggie said:


> *I can do a lotta damage in 4 days missy *



@Aggie
And You Know This!


----------



## Aggie

KinksAndInk said:


> @IDareT'sHair I'll join you on that July 4th to Labor Day no buy. Even though my stash isn't 1/10th of yalls, I need to do something about these 34 DCs before I move to AZ next summer. Wait can I just go on a DC no buy? How many passes do we get? Can we have stipulations, rules and regulations for this round? *Let me rethink this. I need to read the terms and conditions before I sign this contract*


@KinksAndInk 

Okay yawl really need to stop making me keel over laughin' my butt off .


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> FYI



@IDareT'sHair 

Aw man! Really? that really sucks. Anyhoo they are also carrying some Camille Rose, Shea Moisture, Eden, and some Kurleebelle products so I may stick with those ones. Any thoughts?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Aggie
Folks and these loopholes.

Errbody gotta manage they own stashes. 

I just know mine is so ridiculous and I cannot honestly justify buying a thing right now.

July4 I'll do my little damage and get back on the "Use it Up" grind until August/September.


----------



## KinksAndInk

Aggie said:


> @KinksAndInk
> 
> Okay yawl really need to stop making me keel over laughin' my butt off .


Lol. I'm a bit of a DC collector so I need to know what I'm signing up for. I need stipulations and passes and fine print. Full blown no buys give me palpitations.


----------



## Aggie

@flyygirlll2 and @KinksAndInk, I need some company in the No Buy challenge. Try it with us for at least 3 weeks You should be able to do 3 weeks right?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Aggie said:


> *Aw man! Really? that really sucks*.



@Aggie
re: Soultanicals I would definitely read up on the ingredients list of the ones you're interested in. 

It all may work extremely well for your hair because you are in a Tropical Climate.


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> re: Soultanicals I would definitely read up on the ingredients list of the ones you're interested in.
> 
> It all may work extremely well for your hair because you are in a Tropical Climate.


Ohhh, okay that makes sense @IDareT'sHair. 

I will definitely be checking out the ingredient lists.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

KinksAndInk said:


> *Lol. I'm a bit of a DC collector so I need to know what I'm signing up for.*



@KinksAndInk
Okay Nah..You just keep on collectin' thangs and you gone be up to 200/300 like some other folks.


----------



## Aggie

KinksAndInk said:


> Lol. I'm a bit of a DC collector so I need to know what I'm signing up for. I need stipulations and passes and fine print. Full blown no buys give me palpitations.


Understood @KinksAndInk. 

I'm in love with DCs myself so I totally get it.


----------



## KinksAndInk

Aggie said:


> @flyygirlll2 and @KinksAndInk, I need some company in the No Buy challenge. Try it with us for at least 3 weeks You should be able to do 3 weeks right?


3weeks?! How many passes do I get? Let me go read up on this before I agree.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Aggie @KinksAndInk 
I mean....Who DON'T Lurve a good Deep Conditioner? 

It's when you love hundreds of them......


----------



## IDareT'sHair

KinksAndInk said:


> 3weeks?! *How many passes do I get?* Let me go read up on this before I agree.



@KinksAndInk 
Don't be comin' up in here tryna' change the flow...... 

I don't think I said anything about 'Passes'


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Aggie
Since ST'icals will be so pricey for you, you should definitely make sure the ingredients are all something that you can use and that agrees with your hair.

You should also be *very* concerned about 'shelf' life' too.  Unless you plan on refrigerating them.


----------



## flyygirlll2

Aggie said:


> @flyygirlll2 and @KinksAndInk, I need some company in the No Buy challenge. Try it with us for at least 3 weeks You should be able to do 3 weeks right?


I can do that...... But I will need a pass during a good sale tho 

And by good I mean a _very_ good one


----------



## KinksAndInk

IDareT'sHair said:


> @KinksAndInk
> Okay Nah..You just keep on collectin' thangs and you gone be up to 200/300 like some other folks.


Lol. Imo 200-300 is a reasonable number. But that comes from a person with 250+ pairs of shoes. So I may not exactly be the poster child for reasonable lol


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Everybody knows what to do. 

Folks know if they can (or can't) do it and what it will take to get their own individual stashes under control and everyone will do what they need to do.

No worries.  Let's KIM and get this done before BF however you need to do it.


----------



## KinksAndInk

IDareT'sHair said:


> @KinksAndInk
> Don't be comin' up in here tryna' change the flow......
> 
> I don't think I said anything about 'Passes'


But see I was reading and @rileypak  look like she need some help securing a pass clause in this agreement. So I'm using my lawyer skills to help


----------



## IDareT'sHair

KinksAndInk said:


> *So I may not exactly be the poster child for reasonable lol*


@KinksAndInk
And I 'assume' that's why you are here.  After all, there is an "Official N/B" Thread.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

KinksAndInk said:


> *But see I was reading and look like she need some help securing a pass clause in this agreement. So I'm using my lawyer skills to help *



@KinksAndInk
She has her "Pass" if she needs to use it.

All the rest of that -   No Clauses, Loopholes, Addendums, Force Majeures etc....


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I know I will be going in hard on Sarenzo's Creamy Oils when they reopen July1

ETA: I see they open Friday at noon July1.  I hope I'm not too tied up at work.

I can't remember if I have that day off or not.


----------



## rileypak

I am happy to say my pass for this first round is still unused! I may survive this after all.

From the 4th to Labor Day may be a different story though...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> *I am happy to say my pass for this first round is still unused! I may survive this after all.*
> 
> *From the 4th to Labor Day may be a different story though... *



@rileypak

See! You're doing Great!  *now breathe*

Well @curlyhersheygirl already said she will be getting APB in August for their Anniversary Sale. 

So, I am not expecting much during that time from all you APB Heads.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I think what's helping me, is what I really want is actually closed anyway.


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak
> 
> See! You're doing Great!  *now breathe*
> 
> Well @curlyhersheygirl already said she will be getting APB in August for their Anniversary Sale.
> 
> So, I am not expecting much during that time from all you APB Heads.



Yeah I should be due to restock co-cleansers by then. 
Next round's pass is definitely getting used


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> Yeah I should be due to restock co-cleansers by then.
> *Next round's pass is definitely getting used *


@rileypak
We still have 12-13 more days or Sales (whichever comes 1st).

A lot can happen in 12-13 days, in the life of a PJ, so you may still need that pass.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Used SSI's Sugar Peach again today.

I still say it is very non-intrusive.  I can't think of any other word to describe it.

I thought about grabbing a couple more.  Or, I may go for the Curl Quench instead, if they have it, which I actually do like better.


----------



## Aggie

KinksAndInk said:


> 3weeks?! How many passes do I get? Let me go read up on this before I agree.



@KinksAndInk 

 don't be a chicken...you know you can do this. How much more stuff do you really need, think about it. I know this is hard for me too but I have to at least give it a try.


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie @KinksAndInk
> I mean....Who DON'T Lurve a good Deep Conditioner?
> 
> It's when you love hundreds of them......


@IDareT'sHair,

Yes that is correct, we do love hundreds of them for sure . 

My HITS list always outweigh my MISS list,  smh!


----------



## rileypak

Not hair related but I need to document it somewhere  

*Used up*
Shea Terra Organics Rosehip African Black Soap Cleanser (x1 backup, repurchase forever ever unless they change the formula and make it terrible)


----------



## PJaye

I wonder what happened to Hydro Quench.  Did she just stop selling or what.


----------



## KinksAndInk

Aggie said:


> @KinksAndInk
> 
> don't be a chicken...you know you can do this. How much more stuff do you really need, think about it. I know this is hard for me too but I have to at least give it a try.


You always need DCs. I can't do a complete no buy. I can commit to no DCs...maybe


----------



## BrownBetty

I need some ssi and apb for july the 4th sales. I can do a no buy after that.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl
What you DC'ing with these days Curly?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@PJaye
I was just thinking about HQS today too.  

I looked at my Lime Cleansing Conditioner today and my Greaseless Moisture, and I thought about pulling out Greaseless Moisture in July & August.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> What you DC'ing with these days Curly?


@IDareT'sHair 
Beau Vert, AE, dope mixed with sweet thang and LACE Brahmi are in rotation. Seeing this list reminds me that I need to put out a protein DC.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *Beau Vert, AE, dope mixed with sweet thang and LACE Brahmi are in rotation.* Seeing this list reminds me that I need to put out a protein DC.


@curlyhersheygirl

All Winners!
Right now, I'm using CJ's Banana & Hibiscus and Claudie's Khave.  I had SSI's Banana Brulee in the rotation but put it away.

Too bad it's open.  I thought they had done away with Fortifying as well, since they've launched so many new products, but I saw it there when I was browsing.

What Protein are you pulling out?  I have HTN's Amino and HV's Methi Set 1 that I am currently using for Protein.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

@IDareT'sHair 
I may pull out a MD vanilla repair or Claudie's 2in1 not sure yet.


----------



## divachyk

I think I have enough in my stash to last me until 2017 but that never stopped me from buying. I will be hitting pay nah on something when we lift the NB.


----------



## divachyk

@PJaye, you made me weak bringing up PBN MM in another thread. 

I went to Amazon Rain's site but everything is sold out and their Facebook and Twitter is pretty inactive. Did I miss some announcement? Did she go out of business?


----------



## PJaye

divachyk said:


> @PJaye, you made me weak bringing up PBN MM in another thread.
> 
> I went to Amazon Rain's site but everything is sold out and their Facebook and Twitter is pretty inactive. Did I miss some announcement? Did she go out of business?



I don't want to be a pusha, but I love that stuff!  Nah, you didn't miss an announcement of any kind.  She's always been an MIA until Black Friday kind of vendor, so it's best to wait or look for her products elsewhere, like Hattache.


----------



## Shay72

IDareT'sHair said:


> So...Ladies
> 
> Is anyone going to join me in July4-Labor Day _after the July4 Sales?_


You know I will. It's always been my preferred method of shopping but I've never stuck to it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Shay72
Glad to see a OG PJ in here representing & holding it down.

Let's do this!


----------



## PJaye

IDareT'sHair said:


> So...Ladies
> 
> Is anyone going to join me in July4-Labor Day _after the July4 Sales?_



Me.  I will.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

PJaye said:


> *Me.  I will.*



@PJaye 
Great.  We can get this done and all be in better shape come BF. 

I was just out in my Stash tryna' remember when I bought all those HV R/O's ?


----------



## bajandoc86

I'm in for another no-buy after the July 4th sales. I have my 30th bday trip to europe anyways, so I need to save my coins.
Once I have stashed my APB stuff, I'm good.


----------



## Shay72

I'm doing pretty well with my inventory. I just need to do the oils and teas.  I see from doing inventory that I need some protein dc's, protein based moisturizers, and cleansing conditioners. I need at least 3 products in each category to feel safe .

I've liked everything I've tried so far: APB's Bamboo Strengthener, Jakeala's Beau Vert, NG's Slippery Elm Bark DC. The exception so far has been NG's Slippery Elm conditioning cream. I didn't follow up with a rinse out and my hair was a bit dry. I don't like that. I shouldn't have to follow up a cleansing conditioner with another conditioner. I know this may sound weird because most follow cleansing with a dc or rinse out (not using a rinse out after cleansing is new for me) but I don't and it works. I'm not bout that in & out of the shower life. I'm happy I only got a sample. I'll move on to trying APB's Whipped Cleansing Cream once I'm done with the sample.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72 said:


> I'm doing pretty well with my inventory. I just need to do the oils and teas.  I see from doing inventory that I need some protein dc's, protein based moisturizers, and cleansing conditioners. *I need at least 3 products in each category to feel safe* .



@Shay72 
I know how you feel.  I need my b/ups to "feel safe" so I understand and it's perfectly normal.

I feel the exact same way when it comes to products.


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> Since ST'icals will be so pricey for you, you should definitely make sure the ingredients are all something that you can use and that agrees with your hair.
> 
> You should also be *very* concerned about 'shelf' life' too.  Unless you plan on refrigerating them.


@IDareT'sHair 
Say what...they have to be refridgerated? Uh uh  that ain't hapnin'. That is automatically crossed off my list. I am not down for products that I might have to refridgerate. Thanks for the heads up on that.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Aggie
Shelf-Life is 'tricky' on these products.  I wouldn't get any of them unless I planned to stick them in the Fridge.


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> Shelf-Life is 'tricky' on these products.  I wouldn't get any of them unless I planned to stick them in the Fridge.


@IDareT'sHair 

Now I remember why I stopped buying handmade products...this is it. I used to purchase Qhemet Biologics and they all spoiled on me and from then, I told myself that I won't be purchasing anymore of those. I loved them but I couldn't use them up fast enough because I had so many other products that I loved and was using to keep up with them all.

Now I get products that have longer than a 6 month shelf life.


----------



## bajandoc86

I have bought 12 wigs in the last month .

I was buying makeup furiously...then went on a makeup no-buy. So then I bought skin care stuff like a mad-woman. Had to go on a no-buy for that too. So I started buying hair products and wigs. And here we are. No-buy #3. I am trying to avoid tech products and home decor.  *currently browsing etsy* 

It's like I am not content unless I am buying SOMETHING. Hmmph. My arse betta go buy some more stocks and bonds.


----------



## PJaye

bajandoc86 said:


> I have bought 12 wigs in the last month .
> 
> I was buying makeup furiously...then went on a makeup no-buy. So then I bought skin care stuff like a mad-woman. Had to go on a no-buy for that too. So I started buying hair products and wigs. And here we are. No-buy #3. I am trying to avoid tech products and home decor.  *currently browsing etsy*
> 
> It's like I am not content unless I am buying SOMETHING. Hmmph. My arse betta go buy some more stocks and bonds.



I understand the feeling; it's those pesky endorphins - that euphoric rush that comes with purchasing items, coming home with bags full of purchases, and/or opening packages full of purchased items.  Go put an oxygen mask on your card and get yourself some chocolate instead.  Just one bar of chocolate or it will turn into a NB #4.


----------



## BrownBetty

This apb blue agave nectar spritz is the business! It deatangles my hair and paired w/ the cupacua lotion.... lawd moist detangled hair. I need 3 more bottles.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

bajandoc86 said:


> *I have bought 12 wigs in the last month* .


@bajandoc86

 ........

You and "Potential Bae" might plan a romantic getaway someplace really nice on neutral territory. Save for that.  You will need some cute "stuff" for the trip.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> Shelf-Life is 'tricky' on these products.  I wouldn't get any of them unless I planned to stick them in the Fridge.



but its hit or miss which is odd.  I'll find a product from 6 months and it will be fresh as can be... then a new product will be 2 months just looking odd. Thats hasnt happened to me in a year though


----------



## rileypak

Phyto Friends and Family sale


----------



## flyygirlll2

@rileypak ....................


----------



## rileypak

flyygirlll2 said:


> @rileypak ....................



I'm going to try to ride this urge out and let it pass


----------



## IDareT'sHair

shawnyblazes said:


> *but its hit or miss which is odd.  I'll find a product from 6 months and it will be fresh as can be... then a new product will be 2 months just looking odd. Thats hasnt happened to me in a year though*



@shawnyblazes
I Agree.  With ST'icals, my issues have been more inconsistencies instead of freshness/shelf-life.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@flyygirlll2 @rileypak
Ya'll Ain't No Friend OR Family of Phyto!....

Nothing to see there.  Move Along


----------



## IDareT'sHair

So, we have about 10 (plus or minus) a few days to go. 

I really needed this time to take a seat and seriously look at the things I have in my Stash. 

I have done a swap or two and that has helped me with Package Withdraw and I got some things I don't currently have (which is always nice). 

I've gifted some things as well.

My 4th list is quite slim, but I know it can go either way depending on the discounts.


----------



## flyygirlll2

@IDareT'sHair lmaooo  I took a look but kept it moving.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@flyygirlll2
Ya'll in here ackin' like ya'll a "Friend" or "Family Member" 

I read that while lurkin' at work and said "Ain't that it?"

They really reachin' now.


----------



## flyygirlll2

@IDareT'sHair Giiiirl  at first I was like ooooooh Freinds and Family sale!? Yaaaaaas. Then I realized it's not a site I have gone on to purchase any Phyto products. I get those products for cheaper on Ebay


----------



## IDareT'sHair

flyygirlll2 said:


> Giiiirl  at first I was like ooooooh Freinds and Family sale!? Yaaaaaas. *Then I realized it's not a site I have gone on to purchase any Phyto products. I get those products for cheaper on Ebay*



@flyygirlll2
That's what I'm talmbout.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @shawnyblazes
> I Agree.  With ST'icals, my issues have been more inconsistencies instead of freshness/shelf-life.


@IDareT'sHair 
Same here. That's why I let the line go a few years back.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *Same here. That's why I let the line go a few years back.*



@curlyhersheygirl

That last jar of Fluffalicous looked like water.  Totally nothing liked previous jars purchased.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl

What Ya'll over there using these days?  As R/O's L-I's etc......


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> 
> That last jar of Fluffalicous looked like water.  Totally nothing liked previous jars purchased.


@IDareT'sHair 
That happened to me way back with the knot sauce. My first 2 16oz bottles were nice and thick but applied smoothly. The last bottle was super thick and stodgy.  When my son applied it to his hair it was a mess and he had to rewash. That was the last time I purchased anything.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *That happened to me way back with the knot sauce. My first 2 16oz bottles were nice and thick but applied smoothly. The last bottle was super thick and stodgy.  When my son applied it to his hair it was a mess and he had to rewash. That was the last time I purchased anything*.



@curlyhersheygirl
Exactly.

My problem has been more of a consistency thing rather than a shelf-life thing.  I don't know what that Fluffalicious was suppose to be.

Gurl....Wasn't nothing "Fluff" of "Licious" about that Garbage.  A total waste of money.

Looked like Ari mixed that mess together.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> 
> What Ya'll over there using these days?  As R/O's L-I's etc......


@IDareT'sHair 
Elucence and Kenra as R/O
NG sweet plantain and HTN protein as creamy LI
APB's liquid LI's ( all varieties) and Aphogee green tea reconstructor
Naturally smitten custard and CC's naturals rice puddingas moisturizers


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> Exactly.
> 
> My problem has been more of a consistency thing rather than a shelf-life thing.  I don't know what that Fluffalicious was suppose to be.
> 
> Gurl....Wasn't nothing "Fluff" of "Licious" about that Garbage.  A total waste of money.
> 
> *Looked like Ari mixed that mess together*.


@IDareT'sHair


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *Elucence and Kenra as R/O
> NG sweet plantain and HTN protein as creamy LI
> APB's liquid LI's ( all varieties) and Aphogee green tea reconstructor
> Naturally smitten custard and CC's naturals rice puddingas moisturizers*



@curlyhersheygirl 
Them Kidz know how to do that thang.....

They don't play.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> APB's liquid LI's ( all varieties) and *Aphogee green tea reconstructor*


@curlyhersheygirl
I got this.  Wasn't sure how to use it?  I was going to use it w/Heat? 

So, they are just using it as a basic L-I?


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> I got this.  Wasn't sure how to use it?  I was going to use it w/Heat?
> 
> So, they are just using it as a basic L-I?


@IDareT'sHair 
Yes  it works nicely as a liquid LI. Keeps the hair balanced.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *Yes  it works nicely as a liquid LI. Keeps the hair balanced.*



@curlyhersheygirl

Interesting......


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl

It's definitely Hot enough to use some good liquidy spritzes.

I should try out that Naturally Smitten. 

I need to get to Juices & Berries as well.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl
You got your July4 list ready?


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> You got your July4 list ready?


@IDareT'sHair 
No not yet. I'm waiting to see how the sales will be first. Claudie's is definitely on there though.


----------



## Beamodel

Hey girls...

I still haven't relaxed my hair yet. I'm 18 months post. Im just really lazy.

I still flat iron my hair when I wash it though, so I wear it straight daily.

I have cut so much hair. I have about 2 inches of relaxed hair left


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl
I was looking for some ideas.

Right now I have Sarenzo and a b/up of Jakeala's Beer DC'er (if she has a Sale) and Naturelle Grow's Argan & Emu.  Oh and some Wetline Gel.

Right now, just a lot of little things.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel said:


> Hey girls...
> 
> *I still flat iron my hair when I wash it though, so I wear it straight daily.*



@Beamodel
How's your straight hair holding up for you?  It wouldn't take much more training for you to become a straight-haired natural.


----------



## Beamodel

@IDareT'sHair 
It has it's good days and bad. Since I'm down south it's so humid here so I have to be cognizant on when I wear it down. 

My curl pattern is still in tact though and I don't really see heat damage from consistently flat ironing. 

My only downfall is me not washing my hair as often as I'd like simply because I'd have to flat iron it WAY too often. 

My hair grew faster when I washed my hair more often.


----------



## Shay72

@IDareT'sHair
Its a good thing you're not on FB. I joined the Sarenzo Beauty FB group and them haul pics . They all pjs!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72 said:


> @IDareT'sHair
> Its a good thing you're not on FB. I joined the Sarenzo Beauty FB group and them haul pics . They all pjs!



@Shay72
I'm glad I'm not either. 

I've become obsessed with those Creamy Oils and the Amazing Scents. 

I've voted her #1 in Scents right now.

I will be stalking them 7-1 at Noon.


----------



## rileypak

So I rode out that urge and decided not to purchase any Phyto! 

I bought some Converse and some electronics instead


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Since I put my Banana Brulee up, I need to think about something else to pull out? 

Maybe I'll try TGIN's Honey Mask?


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

IDareT'sHair said:


> Since I put my Banana Brulee up, I need to think about something else to pull out?
> 
> Maybe I'll try TGIN's Honey Mask?



I really like that Honey mask. One day, I slathered molasses on top and ooooo, that extra oomph!


----------



## Aggie

I just finished up a bottle of Elucence Moisture Acidifying Shampoo, (not a repurchase at the moment) one large Matrix Volume 10 Cream Developer, (already have another backup of this) and about to cowash with my last bottle of Redken Time Reset Conditioner. 

Sadly  I have so say my farewells to the latter because Redken discontinued that line. It was a nice line that kept my hair soft and strong all at the same time.


----------



## Aggie

Just finished squeezing out the last bit of my Oyin hair Dew to moisturize my ends this morning as well. I am really working on reducing this crazy big stash of mine. I also gave away two large containers of natural butters last week. "snaps fangers" Work it girl!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

shawnyblazes said:


> *I really like that Honey mask.* One day, I slathered molasses on top and ooooo, that extra oomph!



@shawnyblazes

You are the reason I purchased it. Can't wait to try it.


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> @shawnyblazes
> 
> You are the reason I purchased it. Can't wait to try it.





shawnyblazes said:


> I really like that Honey mask. One day, I slathered molasses on top and ooooo, that extra oomph!



Pushas!!!!!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Where's errbody at?


----------



## Shay72

I've been working on getting off team too much.  This is what I've done so far:
-will only use oil as a HOT oil on days I'm dc'ing. I'm tired of being a grease ball
-will only LC (liquid leave in & cream/moisturizer). Again tired of being a grease ball
-no cowashing & co cleansing on the same day
-no dc'ing & cowashing on the same day
-no ayurvedic powders

Results:
-touchable, moisturized hair
-no grease stains left anywhere
-extremely well defined curls


----------



## Aggie

Shay72 said:


> I've been working on getting off team too much.  This is what I've done so far:
> -will only use oil as a HOT oil on days I'm dc'ing. I'm tired of being a grease ball
> -will only LC (liquid leave in & cream/moisturizer). Again tired of being a grease ball
> *-no cowashing & co cleansing on the same day
> -no dc'ing & cowashing on the same day*
> -no ayurvedic powders
> 
> Results:
> -touchable, moisturized hair
> -no grease stains left anywhere
> -extremely well defined curls




Wow @Shay72, @ the bolded that's a lot to do with your hair on the same day.

I totally understand how you feel though. I already reduced what I do to my hair every day myself and I found that I have wayyyy more hair on my head as a result. 

The only ayurveda anything that I do to my hair these days is the occasional henna color. I'm going to finish up the ones I still have in my stash then I think I won't repurchase. 

It doesn't seem to give me the same deep color deposit as it did when I was fully relaxed. So I might be wasting my money, unless of course I find one that works really well on my hair.


----------



## Shay72

@Aggie
Exactly I'm not sure how I got started down them roads


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Hairveda is Launching a new Conditioner called Unicorn Curls at an Introductory Price.

Hope that price holds until July1st.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Its in my cart......

and I'm... at paypal... checkout......... @IDareT'sHair


----------



## rileypak

shawnyblazes said:


> Its in my cart......
> 
> *and I'm... at paypal... checkout*......... @IDareT'sHair


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@shawnyblazes @flyygirlll2 @curlyhersheygirl @rileypak

.........

Imma Hold on & Hold Out Until My Change Comes.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

rileypak said:


>



I didnt hit it yet but SHE took off a discount, its only  $6.40

.......SIX FORTY


----------



## rileypak

I'm loving spritzes right now!!!! 
This week I'm using APB Daily Refresher Spray every morning before I pull my twists into a bun and it is 
I already have two more Refresher Sprays in a cart for after the NB.

Next week, I'll pull out the HV Tea Spritz to try.


----------



## rileypak

shawnyblazes said:


> I didnt hit it yet but *SHE took off a discount, its only  $6.40*
> 
> .......SIX FORTY


----------



## IDareT'sHair

shawnyblazes said:


> I didnt hit it yet but SHE took off a discount, *its only  $6.40
> 
> .......SIX FORTY*



@shawnyblazes

Dang!  Six Forrrteee?  As in Six dollas' and fortee cents?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

*cough*

So I did a mock cart for Methi Set and instead of $30 it came up to $24.00 so, they must be having some sort of Sale?  Interesting......

I won't get it now, but I do find it quite interesting.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Okie..... I hit the big ole X in the corner.



I will be eyeing it though during the day... ...maybe


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> *I'm loving spritzes right now!!!! **This week I'm using APB Daily Refresher Spray every morning before I pull my twists into a bun and it is *
> *I already have two more Refresher Sprays in a cart for after the NB.*
> 
> *Next week, I'll pull out the HV Tea Spritz to try.*



@rileypak
There's nothing like a good spritz in the Summa' time.

Speaking of HV Hydrasilica Spritz


----------



## flyygirlll2

@shawnyblazes Dang  I live for these type of prices which don't happen often. I'm going to remain seated though cause I have way too many things to use up


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@flyygirlll2

F-Girl did you hear what she said???  She said Six Forteeeeee.

I hope that Sale holds a minute.  I want another Methi-Set.  And $6.00 off was great. 

But ya' gotta add that durn shipping, so it goes back up to regular price.


----------



## rileypak

shawnyblazes said:


> Okie..... I hit the big ole X in the corner.
> 
> 
> 
> I will be eyeing it though during the day... ...maybe


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Sitting her under a Plastic Cap doing a Whiskey-Vanilla Soak.  I sure hope I have a b/up.

I know I have: x2 Tapioca's, x2 Cacaco Bark and x2 YAM. 

So, I hope I have a b/up of this, because I'm not trying to buy any Bekura.


----------



## flyygirlll2

@IDareT'sHair I know . The only thing I hate with Hairveda is their slow arse shipping during big sales. I want Hattache to come through and have a sale.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@flyygirlll2
If it is a Big Sale, they shole didn't Advertise it. 

I got an email yesterday about the Unicorn Curls & some "sample" sized stuff on Sale, but they didn't announce any other discounts.

It was only after I added the Methi-Set, that it took an additional $6 off.  Kinda like what happened when @shawnyblazes added her stuff in.


----------



## flyygirlll2

@IDareT'sHair I guess they are doing this sale on the low lol. Hate that these sales are happening during this time when I shouldn't be buying


----------



## IDareT'sHair

We've been on this "Technically Sixteen Days" so why does it feel like Sixteen Months?


----------



## flyygirlll2

@IDareT'sHair Exactly. My will power hasn't been that great but I'm holding on a little bit LOL. I have things that I want but obviously don't need.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

flyygirlll2 said:


> *I guess they are doing this sale on the low lol. Hate that these sales are happening during this time when I shouldn't be buying*



@flyygirlll2
Definitely on the low-low.

Yeah, I'm hating it too.  But my Stash is Cray.

I'm glad Hairveda is still coming out with 'new stuff' and KIM and staying relevant in the Game.

I cannot believe it's only been sixteen days.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I forgot to tell ya'll that vendor said she would offer me the 30% discount once I come up offa' this N/B. 

Which is great.  Very nice of her.


----------



## rileypak

It's really only been SIXTEEN days?!?!?!!!!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> *It's really only been SIXTEEN days?!?!?!!!!!*



@rileypak

I KNOOOOWWWWWWWWW

We technically started June 6 right?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl @rileypak @PJaye @flyygirlll2 @BrownBetty @Shay72 @shawnyblazes @divachyk @Golden75 @meka72 @KinksAndInk @Aggie

So, for the 4th those who need to will break for the August APB Anniversary Sale and the rest of us, (if there are any) will try to continue on until Labor Day.

So, for July4 we will definitely have at least a Pass in August of some sort, if folks really need it.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Yes, I need a break so I can scoop up some APB and this newness from Hairveda.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@shawnyblazes
I'm hoping HV's Prices hold, so I can pick up my Methi-Set b/up.


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak
> 
> I KNOOOOWWWWWWWWW
> 
> We technically started June 6 right?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@rileypak
I just hope I can hold it together during the July4 mayhem. 

I don't wanna just go buck wild.


----------



## rileypak

Yeah I'm definitely buying some APB come August 

4th of July will depend on the sale...


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Oh , my soultanicals should be delivered today.

I received my Cream and Coco shipping notification yesterday but it hasnt started tracking


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Welp.  I don't have anything coming, but it's all good. 

I gotta stay on my game for the next 8-9 days.


----------



## flyygirlll2

@IDareT'sHair I'm glad she was able to extend the 30% discount for you.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

flyygirlll2 said:


> *I'm glad she was able to extend the 30% discount for you*.



@flyygirlll2
I "guess" I should look at what I want since he was so gracious to do that.


----------



## flyygirlll2

I have Naturelle Grow and Bekura coming. Those were my last purchases. That's about it. Actually never mind, I take that back. My Donna Marie order should be here today. I should have recieved this last week but I've been having issues with USPS .


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I've been Whiskey-Vanilla soakin' all day.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

If I feel up to it, I just might do my hair......nah.  As I started typing the timeline popped into my head. Nope.

I get home at 7pm, whos going to bed with wet hair? Not I said the PJ.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@shawnyblazes
I hate getting a late start doing my hair too.  I like to knock it out early.


----------



## Shay72

@rileypak 
I'm a refresher spray/spritz fool. I only use liquid leave ins .


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Shay72
I guess you got caught up enough to know HV is having a Sale?  And has a new product on the market.


----------



## Shay72

I am noticing without oil I may need to use a scarf to lay down these edges. I don't need perfect smooth edges but they need a little taming. See the oil was doing just what I thought, weighing down my hair and that's not all terrible


----------



## Shay72

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Shay72
> I guess you got caught up enough to know HV is having a Sale?  And has a new product on the market.


Yep, I got the email. I don't like the name of the new product. I haven't gone to the site to look yet.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72 said:


> *Yep, I got the email. I don't like the name of the new product. I haven't gone to the site to look yet*.



@Shay72
I do want to pick up a Methi-Set b/up, and maybe grab a bottle or two of the Unicorn Curls to try it out.

I did not know from the email, that there was a discount on all the other items until I put the Methi-Set in a "mock cart."  Hope those prices hold a while.


----------



## Shay72

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Shay72
> I do want to pick up a Methi-Set b/up, and maybe grab a bottle or two of the Unicorn Curls to try it out.
> 
> I did not know from the email, that there was a discount on all the other items until I put the Methi-Set in a "mock cart."  Hope those prices hold a while.


I didn't get that from the email either. That's why I didn't rush over to the site and I wasn't that interested in unicorn curls.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Shay72 
I guess it's a 'sleeper' Sale. 

Yeah, everything appears to be On Sale. 

I was just happy to see they are still cranking out stuff.  It made me 'hopeful'.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I have something I "transplanted" into a different jar that I can't figure out what it is????

It smells like ST'icals something, but what I don't know?  I guess I'll use it???

I need to start labeling things, when I do stuff like that.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

IDareT'sHair said:


> I have something I "transplanted" into a different jar that I can't figure out what it is????
> 
> It smells like ST'icals something, but what I don't know?  I guess I'll use it???
> 
> I need to start labeling things, when I do stuff like that.


lolololol


----------



## IDareT'sHair

shawnyblazes said:


> *lolololol*



@shawnyblazes

Gurl....I have no clue? 

I 'thought' maybe it's that Knots Going Banana from Honey Handmades.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> I have something I "transplanted" into a different jar that I can't figure out what it is????
> 
> It smells like ST'icals something, but what I don't know?  I guess I'll use it???
> 
> I need to start labeling things, when I do stuff like that.


@IDareT'sHair 

Did you figure it out?
Add this to PJ problems


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *Did you figure it out?
> Add this to PJ problems *



@curlyhersheygirl
No.  It smells really Banana-y.

I think it might be Honey Handmades Knot Going Bananas?


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> No.  It smells really Banana-y.
> 
> I think it might be Honey Handmades Knot Going Bananas?


@IDareT'sHair 
Oh boy I wish I could help you.
This is just too funny


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *Oh boy I wish I could help you.
> This is just too funny*



@curlyhersheygirl

Um....Whatever it is, I just used it.

ETA:  I wished you could.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> 
> Um....Whatever it is, I just used it.
> 
> ETA:  I wished you could.


@IDareT'sHair 
Well I'm sure your hair will turn out nice


----------



## PJaye

I don't see a discount when I put things in a cart on HV.  Where's the discount?

ETA:  Ne'ermine, I see it.  There's 20% being deducted in the cart.


----------



## flyygirlll2

I just opened Donna Marie's Super Buttercream and I love the consistency of it. Very nicely whipped and creamy. I also recieved my Bekura package. Got the Honey Latte and the Tapioca cream. I'm begging my hair to please like these products


----------



## IDareT'sHair

flyygirlll2 said:


> *I just opened Donna Marie's Super Buttercream and I love the consistency of it.*



@flyygirlll2
I think you'll love it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

flyygirlll2 said:


> the *Tapioca cream*. I'm begging my hair to please like these products



@flyygirlll2
I have x2 Jars of this.  I hope I like it as well.


----------



## KinksAndInk

Used up Jakeala original sweet honey hair thang in baked cherries . (3 b/u peach bellini, mango and blueberry rose)

Will purchase more in baked cherries during the next sale. Smells like "red" kool aid.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

My moroccan clay deep conditioner from Soultanicals came last night. She popped in a detangler for the baby too, I tried the detangler on his curls this morning, not sure I liked it.  Its a spray type. 

his head knots very easily in the back so I've been using  ShidaNaturals moisturizer on him prior to sealing and it works great.  Ill give this kiddie detangler a few more tries but i dunno.


This weekend its going down, I'm going to rhassoul clay wash and then use Soultanicals Deep condish. I need a bomb washngo for Sunday Curl fest


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Yesterday I tried the blue agave cleansing conditioner from APB. I need to use a bit more to give a good review but after using it once here's what I thought.
First although there is a pump it only dispenses a very small amount each time so I needed to pump quite a bit to get enough product to cover my hair. 
The fragrance is very nice and subtle and the application was smooth.
It cleansed really well but the moisture level wasn't what I expected. It wasn't as moisturizing as either of my top two cleansing conditioners which are APB's coffee cowash and SSI's blueberry cowash.

Now I would add that Saturday I did an Aphogee two step so this week my hair was drier so that's why I'll reserve my final thoughts on it until after using it a few more times.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl 
Great Review Ms. Curly!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@shawnyblazes 
I just cracked up thinking about you using a detangler on BabyJosiah's little baby hurr.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I checked with Jakeala and she is not having a July4 Sale. 

Oh well, I guess that's more for Sarenzo and some of the others on my list.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

IDareT'sHair said:


> @shawnyblazes
> I just cracked up thinking about you using a detangler on BabyJosiah's little baby hurr.




It's the weirdest thing but his hair in the back is a mullet.  Its slowly curling like the top and front but it sticks straight out. I guess because he lays on the back and turns his head from side to side, He has fairy knots on the end.  I have to make sure the hair is fairly damp with his detangler before trying to comb it.   this morning he wasnt trying to hear it, so I simply added the moisturizer and sealed with the cream and coco and finger detangled.   5 months old  and has his own hair products, lolol @IDareT'sHair


----------



## IDareT'sHair

shawnyblazes said:


> *5 months old  and has his own hair products, lolol*



@shawnyblazes 
Gurl...He has his own Hair Carre and Skkin Carre 

I misspelled so it wouldn't link.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl



Whatever that Banana stuff was in that jar left my hair nice and soft?


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> 
> 
> 
> Whatever that Banana stuff was in that jar left my hair nice and soft?


@IDareT'sHair 
I knew it would. Hopefully you figure out what it is.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl

It had to been Honey Handmade's Knot Going Bananas? 

ST'icals Knot Butter is more loose, so I ruled that out. 

I "think" I remember transferring Knot Going Bananas from a bottle to a jar to avoid getting carpal tunnel.

I hate when they put thick, creamy stuff in bottles.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl
I just asked Claudie about a 4th Sale.

I really don't need any Claudie, but I saw where a couple folks had her on their list, so I asked.

Recently I've been using & loving her Jojoba Cleansing conditioner and Khave DC'er.


----------



## flyygirlll2

@curlyhersheygirl I tried the APB Blue Agave Cleanser last wash day too. I had to take off the pump because it just wasn't coming out at all. With that said, I'd have to use it again to make a better assessment but for now I prefer the Whipped Cleansing cream. That one gently cleanses and leaves my hair soft, I love it.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

@IDareT'sHair 
If Claudie's has a sale get some stuff.

@flyygirlll2 
I also got that one so I'll try that out next.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl @flyygirlll2

Speaking of Cleansing Conditioner Claudie's 3n1 is a great Cleansing Crème.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl @flyygirlll2
> 
> Speaking of Cleansing Conditioner Claudie's 3n1 is a great Cleansing Crème.


@IDareT'sHair 
Good to know I'll pick one up during
 a sale


----------



## bajandoc86

Hey ladies! Hope your week is going well. I am headed to the airport....here I come my mountain of packages!!!  

I am going to try to hold onto this no buy while in US. It is going to be hard, I love Target!


----------



## rileypak

Yes that APB Whipped Cleansing Creme is 
It must be if it can make a die-hard clarifier start co-cleansing  

That's too bad to hear the Blue Agave one may not be up to par


----------



## flyygirlll2

@rileypak Yeah, that Whipped Cleansing Cream is great. I need to get another one during the next sale. I'll use the Blue Agave Cleanser again to make a better judgement.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Claudie is having a 30% July 3rd - 5th Code = CELEBRATE

@Shay72 @rileypak @curlyhersheygirl


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Hairveda finally answered!  YES!  They are having their Ol' Skool Sale the 4th and bringing back a lot of discontinued items as well.

July3rd - July6th.


----------



## rileypak

Well alright then for the Hairveda and Claudie's sales!


----------



## bajandoc86

Hey y'all. Just checking in.


----------



## Beamodel

Used up Bobeam DC - several back ups
Used up Jakeala honey sweet thang - one back up. 

No repurchase at the moment, only because I'm focusing on using up my stuff.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

bajandoc86 said:


> *Hey y'all. Just checking in.*



@bajandoc86 
Are you here????....


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> Claudie is having a 30% July 3rd - 5th Code = CELEBRATE
> 
> @Shay72 @rileypak @curlyhersheygirl


@IDareT'sHair 
Thanks sis


----------



## Aggie

I used up my sample of Ouidad Moisture Lock Leave in conditioner. I love that one so I may purchase a larger bottle.


----------



## IronButterfly

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl @flyygirlll2
> 
> Speaking of Cleansing Conditioner Claudie's 3n1 is a great Cleansing Crème.


How does this compare to SSI Blueberry wash?  Or NG's (do you have any) co-washes?

I love the two conditioners to death  from Claudie's, so if her cleansing conditioners are on the same level, I might have to give some blood so I can get some.


----------



## bajandoc86

IDareT'sHair said:


> @bajandoc86
> Are you here????....



Yes I am! I had a long travel day yesterday, so I slept like a baby last night. 

Gonna open some of my packages today to help with my package withdrawal. LOL. Then it's time to hit the mall and target.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

IronButterfly said:


> *How does this compare to SSI Blueberry wash?  Or NG's (do you have any) co-washes?*



@IronButterfly

Do I have any Cowashes? .....

Girl....I am the Queen of Cleansing Conditioners and both Claudie's 3n1 and Jojoba are both Excellent Cowash/Cleansing Conditioners.

I've used both Blueberry and Naturelle Grow's Cowashes.


----------



## rileypak

*Used up* 
Claudie's Normalizing Conditioner (1 backup, will repurchase eventually)

Silk Dreams Razzberry Coconut Affair (somewhere between 4-6 backups, no need to repurchase right now cause the stash is ridiculous)


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> *Used up*
> 
> *no need to repurchase right now cause the stash is ridiculous)*



@rileypak
Now See....Don't you feel better taking this little break?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@rileypak
*cough* Speaking of which we only have 6-9 more days to go.....


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Spritzed and Baggied with: Hydratherma Naturals Follicle Booster & APB Hair Cream.


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak
> Now See....Don't you feel better taking this little break?



No 

I'm just counting down until the 4th


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> *No *



@rileypak
Girl 

Yes YOU DO!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@rileypak
Look at everything you accomplished in these 18 days.

Clawd Geezus it's only been 18 days???


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak
> Girl
> 
> Yes YOU DO!



I jest, I jest   

I'm still counting down to the 4th though


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> *I jest, I jest   *
> 
> *I'm still counting down to the 4th though*



@rileypak
I know you are having Fun no-buying!....


----------



## rileypak

I'm excited to see what Hairveda brings back.
Excited to buy some new stuff from Claudie's. 

I'm excited to buy hair products in general


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> *I'm excited to buy hair products in general *


@rileypak
I See!


----------



## rileypak

Still love Silk Dreams Razzberry Coconut Affair so much! 
My hair was so soft and fluffy when I rinsed it out 

I need to try the reformulated one to see if it still holds up to the old stuff or else I'll have to stop using that old jar I opened tonight...


----------



## IronButterfly

IDareT'sHair said:


> @IronButterfly
> 
> Do I have any Cowashes? .....
> 
> Girl....I am the Queen of Cleansing Conditioners and both Claudie's 3n1 and Jojoba are both Excellent Cowash/Cleansing Conditioners.
> 
> I've used both Blueberry and Naturelle Grow's Cowashes.


You so crazy.  Ok.  I'm gonna have to try and snag some Claudie's.  lol  Thanks!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@IronButterfly 
They are both very nice.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> *Still love Silk Dreams Razzberry Coconut Affair so much! *
> *My hair was so soft and fluffy when I rinsed it out *



@rileypak
Sounds nice. 

I had a jar when she was offering those Jars when the product first launched when she was looking for a name.  It smells really good too.

I never re-upped after I used that jar.  But I remember it was very nice.  I know Brownie loves it.


----------



## Shay72

IDareT'sHair said:


> Claudie is having a 30% July 3rd - 5th Code = CELEBRATE
> 
> @Shay72 @rileypak @curlyhersheygirl


I only need Claudie's if that Bamboo line is ready. Otherwise I have my two huge bottles of hair tea spritz.



IDareT'sHair said:


> Hairveda finally answered!  YES!  They are having their Ol' Skool Sale the 4th and bringing back a lot of discontinued items as well.
> 
> July3rd - July6th.


I'm bout to cut up . Let me get my list ready.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Shay72
Yeah, I wants some HV too.....

Claudie said the Bamboo Line is ready, but having problems with the Labels or something? 

I don't can't remember what she said?  But it is ready.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Finger Detangling with NG's Coconut Banana Pre-Poo.  

Ex-cel-lant in every way.  Knots, Tangles and Matting don't even stand a remote chance.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Naturelle Grow *WILL* be having a July 4 Sale.


----------



## Shay72

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Shay72
> Yeah, I wants some HV too.....
> 
> Claudie said the Bamboo Line is ready, but having problems with the Labels or something?
> 
> I don't can't remember what she said?  But it is ready.


Okay I'm there then if she's selling it during this sale.

So right now it looks like the next no buy will start on 7/7 or sometime afterwards?


----------



## Shay72

IDareT'sHair said:


> Naturelle Grow *WILL* be having a July 4 Sale.


Is NG the one with the Jamaican line? If so, I'll probably get something from her too.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72 said:


> *So right now it looks like the next no buy will start on 7/7 or sometime afterwards?*



@Shay72
Exactly.

And we will "break" once APB has her Anniversary Sale sometime in August?

Everyone will get at least x1 Pass during that time for APB (or whatever).

We will resume after that until Labor Day.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72 said:


> *Is NG the one with the Jamaican line? If so, I'll probably get something from her too.*



@Shay72
Yup. _"Jamaica Me Crazy"_.  Excellent.


----------



## flyygirlll2

IDareT'sHair said:


> Finger Detangling with NG's Coconut Banana Pre-Poo.
> 
> Ex-cel-lant in every way.  Knots, Tangles and Matting don't even stand a remote chance.


I'm waiting for my package to be delivered so I can do my hair. I haven't touched my hair since last wash day. I know I have some ssk's up in there chillin.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

flyygirlll2 said:


> *I know I have some ssk's up in there chillin.*



@flyygirlll2
Those pesky little boogers don't stand a chance next to NG's Pre-Poo. 

It's Slippy deliciousness of epic proportions.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@flyygirlll2

Lawd I wish I had a package today.  I'm in the mood for something.


----------



## flyygirlll2

@IDareT'sHair I've been experiencing issues with the post office here lately. I had to go there and pick my NG package. I think I might just have to have packages delivered to my DH's job at this point even though I don't really want to cause he will be like . 

With that said, I won't be washing today like I had planned. Most likely will wash tommorow. I can't wait to try the Banana Pre-poo .


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Under the Steamer.  Slathered my Hair in AO's HSR and Sunflower Seed Oil


----------



## flyygirlll2

@IDareT'sHair Girl, I'm always in the mood for a package . I believe that's about it for packages I have coming.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@flyygirlll2 
That's terrible.  I hate issues with USPS. 

I did a couple swaps last week and they put the exact same Tracking # on both packages even though both were going the different Cities/States.

I didn't notice it until I got home.  I had to go in there the next day and give them a piece of my mind.

They ended up being able to give me the Tracking #'s for both and both arrived safely.

I'm glad you finally got your Donna Marie Super Buttercream.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

flyygirlll2 said:


> *Girl, I'm always in the mood for a package . I believe that's about it for packages I have coming.*



@flyygirlll2 
I have a bottle of lame supplements coming.  Tis All.

I think it will take a couple more of these No-Buy and in some cases "Less-Buy" before we see some real Savings and Stash Reduction. 

But I know I've saved a couple pennies since we started.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

flyygirlll2 said:


> *I think I might just have to have packages delivered to my DH's job at this point even though I don't really want to cause he will be like . *



@flyygirlll2
Lawd.....

GURL.DON'T.DOOOOO.IT.


----------



## flyygirlll2

@IDareT'sHair Yeah USPS be playing with my emotions . I haven't tried DM Superbutter cream yet but I'm hoping it works for my hair, that consistency is fab.

Yeah girl, I really don't want to make my DH's job the finalized destination for my packages. He knows I'm a pj and everything but he doesn't know that those packages be coming through like clockwork as if it's Christmas


----------



## IDareT'sHair

flyygirlll2 said:


> *Yeah girl, I really don't want to make my DH's job the finalized destination for my packages. He knows I'm a pj and everything but he doesn't know that those packages be coming through like clockwork as if it's Christmas*



@flyygirlll2

See..this right chera' is exactly what I'm talmbout.

Puhleeze.Don't.Do.It.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

This HSR feels really Goodt.

I wonder what will become of AO?

Thankfully, I still have another bottle of HSR.  And a couple bottles of WC and GPB (all original formulas)

Now I wish I had some Island Natural, J.A.Y., Blue Chamomile and some others from this line.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Looks like Hairveda is tryna' come back Hardt.  I see they have a Weekend Steal/Deal right now.


----------



## flyygirlll2

Well I just opened the NG package and its someone else's order. I sent her a message. Now I'm irked cause I really wanted to try the Bananna Pre-poo.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

flyygirlll2 said:


> *Well I just opened the NG package and its someone else's order. I sent her a message. Now I'm irked cause I really wanted to try the Bananna Pre-poo*.



@flyygirlll2
  What is it?


----------



## flyygirlll2

@IDareT'sHair It's some of the Jamaican Me Crazy products and the Asian Pear stuff for the most part. I was all excited when I opened the box and then I was like wait.... I didn't order any of this stuff.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

flyygirlll2 said:


> *It's some of the Jamaican Me Crazy products and the Asian Pear stuff for the most part. I was all excited when I opened the box and then I was like wait.... I didn't order any of this stuff*.



@flyygirlll2
Please let us know what happens?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I am really loving DB Pumpkin Seed as a L-I. 

I would have never thought to use it this way, but it's really working out great for me.

It definitely helps me detangle.  It's just great.  It looks like I'll be using it more as a L-I and less as a R/O.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@shawnyblazes
I pulled out CJ's Smoothing Lotion Conditioner and used it today because you mentioned it in that CJ Thread.

Thanks for the reminder!

Glad this is part of my CJ Stash.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I should be finished up quite a bit of products in the next few wash sessions. 

So, yaaasss, I'm excited to be staring at a bunch of empties soon.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@rileypak @flyygirlll2
I'm writing out my July4 List.  I forgot where I put the x8 Creamy Oil Scents I want. 

I need to find that list STAT.

And I gotta remember to be on top of Sarenzo at Noon on 07/01.


----------



## flyygirlll2

@IDareT'sHair How long is that Sarenzo sale going to be for? An hour? I missed the last flash sale.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@flyygirlll2
I don't know if it will be a Sale or not?

I know they open back up at Noon on 07/01, so I assume they plan to open with a Sale?  At least I hope so.

The last time, that FLASH was a Higher % but then the other days it was less but still decent.

I need to put it on my Calendar Monday.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

*My List depending if there is a Sale?:*
Wetline Xtreme Gel (cheap will get this anyway)

Naturelle Grow x2 Guava & Fig Pre-Poo's (Custom Request)
Hairveda x1 Methi Set (and x1 extra bottle of Step 2)
Sarenzo x6-8 Creamy Oils (depends on price)
Texture Me Naturals Bababasu Styler x2
SSI Pomegranate

*Cathy Howse UBH - need to reup but they never have a Sale
*BBD Stretch - need to reup


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Finished Up:
x1 NG Emu & Argan Hair Balm (have at least x1 b/up)


----------



## Aggie

I'm down to the last of Redken Anti Snap Leave-in Conditioner and did not have another one so I went out and bought Aunt Jackie's Girls Knot Havin' It leave in and Quench Leave in. They seem to have a whole lot of great reviews and that's why I bought them. They should last me a while too.


----------



## rileypak

*My 4th list *
Hairveda 
Claudie's 
APB (might just nab my refresher sprays and body stuff before they close up)
Pretty Anntoinets
Sarenzo (for more Coconut Milk Moisturizers and something else I saw in a recent email)
Wetline Xtreme Gel


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@rileypak
Nice 4th List you got there Ms. Lady. 

Of course I had to comb through it to make sure I wasn't missing anything.

I do have a Honorable Mention- miscellaneous list too.


----------



## flyygirlll2

@IDareT'sHair How do you like the NG Emu & Argan Hair Balm? That's actually one of the products I had ordered.


----------



## meka72

I'm just catching up on the thread but I'm going to do the NB until Labor Day. I don't need anything (of course) especially since I'm going to stick with crochet braids for a little while longer. I will take part in the APB sale when that rolls around though and might pick up that creamy oil from Sarenzo's that y'all loving.



IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl @rileypak @PJaye @flyygirlll2 @BrownBetty @Shay72 @shawnyblazes @divachyk @Golden75 @meka72 @KinksAndInk @Aggie
> 
> So, for the 4th those who need to will break for the August APB Anniversary Sale and the rest of us, (if there are any) will try to continue on until Labor Day.
> 
> So, for July4 we will definitely have at least a Pass in August of some sort, if folks really need it.


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak
> Nice 4th List you got there Ms. Lady.
> 
> Of course I had to comb through it to make sure I wasn't missing anything.
> 
> I do have a *Honorable Mention- miscellaneous list too*.



Always have an honorable mention list 

The rest of my 4th list will depend on sale percentage. I'm mostly looking for spritzes and leave in sprays far as the honorable mention list goes


----------



## meka72

Forgot that I want to get something from Hairveda too. 

@IDareT'sHair, I might get some of that NG prepoo to detangle with when I take my crochet braids down. you have convinced me that I need it. Lol. 



meka72 said:


> I'm just catching up on the thread but I'm going to do the NB until Labor Day. I don't need anything (of course) especially since I'm going to stick with crochet braids for a little while longer. I will take part in the APB sale when that rolls around though and might pick up that creamy oil from Sarenzo's that y'all loving.


----------



## blackviolet

IDareT'sHair said:


> Looks like Hairveda is tryna' come back Hardt.  I see they have a Weekend Steal/Deal right now.



@IDareT'sHair  What's the steal/deal?


----------



## Shay72

Sarenzo is opening back up with a sale. July 1-4. And they will have a Christmas in July sale July 29-31st


----------



## Shay72

Oh yeah my list:
Hairveda, Claudie, NG, Sarenzo. I'll work on my list tomorrow.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@blackviolet 
It is the Unicorn Curls.

There is also a Trio-Set of: Moist 24/7, Acai Phyto and Shakaki Oil (I think)?


----------



## Aggie

I just used up the very last of my Redken Anti Snap Leave-in and officially moving on to Aunt Jackie's Quench and Knot Havin It. We'll see how these work out for my hair.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72 said:


> *Sarenzo is opening back up with a sale. July 1-4. And they will have a Christmas in July sale July 29-31st*



@Shay72
Thanks for this information.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Trying to decide if I want to henna or dye.  I need some henna from mehendi though if I go that route.


----------



## Shay72

Clarification:
I use Sarenzo body products only. So I will not need a pass to purchase it at any time. This sale I will be getting a few creamy oils and I believe I saw something about a body wash so I definitely want to give that a try. Creamy oil is considered a body care product correct? I'm trying to get in & out quick. I plan to try and order from my phone. Has anyone done this before?


----------



## rileypak

Shay72 said:


> Clarification:
> I use Sarenzo body products only. So I will not need a pass to purchase it at any time. This sale I will be getting a few creamy oils and I believe I saw something about a body wash so I definitely want to give that a try. Creamy oil is considered a body care product correct? I'm trying to get in & out quick. I plan to try and order from my phone. Has anyone done this before?



Yes and yes. For me, Creamy Oil is a body product as well. Too many ingredients in it that don't agree with my hair.
I usually order from my phone. Haven't had any issues yet


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I guess while errbody's gettin' APB, I will reup on some Sarenzo during the Christmas in July Sale.


----------



## flyygirlll2

NG responded and apologized about the order mixup. She will be sending me the correct order.  She said to please keep the items I received. 

Very pleased with the customer service .


----------



## bajandoc86

Potential bae is now official bae. 

His family loved me. Even his 92 yr old grandma.   We went to church and had Sabbath lunch with them. They showed me so many old family albums my head was spinning! Lol!

On another note, I have not bought any hair related items. The wigs I had ordered previously are a hit! Freetress Hania is my current fave, it looks soooo natural.


----------



## rileypak

Oh no!!
The HV Hydrasilica Tea Spray has orange essential oil in it
Clawd I hope my scalp is okay this week


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@rileypak

It has never bothered me?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

bajandoc86 said:


> *Potential bae is now official bae.
> 
> His family loved me. Even his 92 yr old grandma.   We went to church and had Sabbath lunch with them. They showed me so many old family albums my head was spinning! Lol!*



@bajandoc86
Awww!  Glad you are having a good time.


----------



## BrownBetty

I need to wash and condition my hair. Wearing wigs is really saving my hair. I was losing so much hair via shedding and breakage. Using aphogee protein and dc is helping also.


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak
> 
> It has never bothered me?



I had some mild tingling and minor discomfort last night for a few hours after I sprayed it. I won't use it again for the rest of this week to see how I do before wash day.
If I'm not dying to wash my scalp before Thursday, I'll consider it a use very VERY sparingly type of spritz and try to keep it off my scalp. My twists are really soft today so I'm a little saddened that I may have to part with it


----------



## bajandoc86

IDareT'sHair said:


> Awww!  Glad you are having a good time.



I am, thank you!

Next up is my DC trip to see Reniece. *excited*


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

We used up the following:
16oz Siamese Twist strawberry coils creamy moisture enhancer (1 backup left )
10oz Siamese Twist essential hair cream 2 ( not sure if I have backups. Will have to check the stash)
8oz Jakeala Beau Vert ( multiple backups)
8oz BRB orkra curl cream ( no backup)
8oz BN Avocado and shea hair milk ( multiple backups)
8oz Jakeala revitalizing LI mist (multiple backups)
x2 8oz Oyin honey hemp conditioners ( multiple backups)
8oz APB green powerhouse hair oil ( other varieties in the stash not sure which ones)
16oz ORS hair mayonnaise ( may have backups in the stash not sure)
12oz SM fruit fusion hair mask ( multiple backups)

We're working on some other things that we may use up by August.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl 
Dang!

I need them Kurl-Kidz over here helping me knock some stuff out!

Good Use Up List.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> *My twists are really soft today so I'm a little saddened that I may have to part with it *


@rileypak
WOW!  Interesting.  I've never had a problem with this product. 

And I know my Head will flare up in a second with certain things. 

Their Sitrinillah also doesn't bother me at all.  And you can definitely smell the Orange in that.

I think Methi Step #2 might have Orange & Lemon Peel (I think) and absolutely no irritation.

Very Strange, but true.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie518
Have you tried SSI's new "Sugar Peach" yet? And some of the other new SSI products.

We've been doing a mini N/B over here.  June - 4th of July Sales.  August (after APB's Anniversary Sale - Labor Day.

And then Hopefully, after Labor Day Sales until BF.

You In?


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> Have you tried SSI's new "Sugar Peach" yet? And some of the other new SSI products.
> 
> We've been doing a mini N/B over here.  June - 4th of July Sales.  August (after APB's Anniversary Sale - Labor Day.
> 
> And then Hopefully, after Labor Day Sales until BF.
> 
> You In?



@IDareT'sHair 

I haven't tried any of her new stuff yet. I have the Sugar Peach on my list, though. 

So the N/B is til the 4th and then til Labor Day? Yeah, I'm in.


----------



## Brownie518

Used up:
APB Pudding
APB Leave In
Keravada Oil 8oz
Keravada Creme Brulee
SD Razz
Claudie's Kahve Leave In
SSI Okra
Knot Sauce 16oz

I got backups for everything.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *So the N/B is til the 4th and then til Labor Day? Yeah, I'm in.*



@Brownie518
After all the 4th Sales.

Folks are "breaking" though for APB's Anniversary Sale. 

After that, (or x1 Pass) we will be right back on until Labor Day.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Used Up:
x1 TGIN Green Tea L-I (no b/ups). 

Right now, not a repurchase.  I have a mega-amount of Lotions right now. 

Probably enough to take me through next Spring/Summer and not even miss a beat.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Im waiting for Sheamoisture to have a really good sale. I need that Low porosity detangler leave in. I have less than a 1/4 left in the bottle.

I tried a tiny bit of the Blue Roza Perm Rod mousse on a section for washngo and while it elongated that section, my hair felt very rubbery.  If I ever try a rod set, I will pull it out.

Right now, Im trying to work my way thru my 2015 deep conditioner stash.  I have a lot that hasnt been touched.  Had to throw away a few  Sisterkeepers products that I didnt get to in time


----------



## IDareT'sHair

shawnyblazes said:


> *Right now, Im trying to work my way thru my 2015 deep conditioner stash.  I have a lot that hasnt been touched.  Had to throw away a few  Sisterkeepers products that I didnt get to in time*



@shawnyblazes
Proper rotation is serious business.  And has the potential to be costly. 

That's why I need to focus heavily on some of my 'older' CJ DC'ers.


----------



## Aggie

@IDareT'sHair 

When is APB having their sale please?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Aggie
An Anniversary Sale sometime in August.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Evenin' Lovely Ladies
Officially Day 22.

Some started a little before & some a little after, but hopefully we are all still hangin'.

Will finish up Curls Blueberry Blizz Restorative Leave-In (no back ups) Not a repurchase because I have lotions on top of lotions to try to get through.

Overall, I didn't think this was 'too bad'.


----------



## rileypak

Day 22


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> *Day 22*



@rileypak
OH NO You Didn't

Look at it this way, you were able to get organized.


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> An Anniversary Sale sometime in August.


@IDareT'sHair 

Thanks love.


----------



## Aggie

*Used Up:
*
1 bottle of Pracaxi Oil
1 bottle of Castor Oil
1 bottle of Kids Organics Shea Butter Moisturizing Hair Lotion


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak
> OH NO You Didn't
> 
> Look at it this way, you were able to get organized.



The urge is starting to kick in now


----------



## rileypak

So.....Bee Mine has started the holiday sales....NB over right?


----------



## bajandoc86

Day 22 huh? Not bad!

I'm at my appointment now and under the dryer. My hair thickness/density has definitely increased. I am a happy camper. Can't wait to see it all blown out!

P.S. There is a Sally's nearby. I might pass through. Ya know, just to look.  

Also since this is a U1B1 challenge...I used up 1 bottle of APB Green Powerhouse oil. For her next sale I will be purchasing another one.


----------



## BrownBetty

I've been good on our no buy
I bought bobby pins to hold down my wigs


----------



## bajandoc86

The appointment went extremely well. Reniece will continue to get my coins. The appointment started on time, I had 100% of her attention, she is so gentle (even when blowdrying) and she is just pleasant and engaging.

She gave me an A on my 'report card'.
I maintained my hemline, had a reduced number of short hairs (which means I am avoiding breakage near to scalp), an *obvious* increase in density, thickness AND length. 

I also got some new products that she recommended. So technically this was my 2nd pass   

I am hype right nah. I already made my next appointment date


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@bajandoc86

I hope you share some of your results with us?  Also, how are "things" going?????


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@rileypak

Yup.  The Initial Agreement was until the 1st 4th of July Sale.  And only you all know what that is for you.  

I know mine will probably end July 1st w/Sarenzo if someone doesn't have something today or tomorrow that I'm interested in? 

We will start right back up after the last 4th Sales/Purchases.

So, it's up to everyone to decide based on your individualized July Sales list (for those of us that have one).

If APB doesn't start until say, August 15th, that's when we will break.  I probably won't get any APB, but will use my 1 pass for something during the time you all are getting APB.

Anybody got any questions, concerns?  Need Clarification?


----------



## rileypak

@IDareT'sHair 

Bee Mine has some spritzes I want to try. 
I've turned into a spray lover over here


----------



## rileypak

@IDareT'sHair 

The Hydrasilica Tea Spray has been working much better! Less irritation as the days went by. And my scalp isn't screaming at me. I think I'll be able to use it


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@rileypak
Gone & Get Down with the Spritz. 
I know last summer I was totally hooked on them.


----------



## BrownBetty

@Aggie 
Thx for the oil rinse after coloring suggestion.  My hair came out good not crispy like last time.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Under the dryer with: HV's Methi Set Step 1.  Will pick up a b/up during the Sale.

I have 1/2 Jar left of Step 1 and a Full Bottle of the Step 2.

Will add x2 more lotions into rotation.  Not sure which two though? 

Maybe Donna Marie and something else?


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> Will add x2 more lotions into rotation.  Not sure which two though?
> 
> Maybe Donna Marie and something else?



Haven't heard you mention Bel Nouvo in a while...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> *Haven't heard you mention Bel Nouvo in a while...*


@rileypak
Yeah, I was just thinking about those x2 Avocado & Shea lotions I got chillin' in da' Crispa'.

Great minds think alike.  You must be in my head

I thought about pulling one of those Lotions out and putting it in rotation.

I wanna use stuff I haven't tried, like DM Hair Whip and maybe Smooth Naturals?

Whatever I put in rotation will be stuff I haven't tried.  For research.

Like TGIN Green Tea & Curls Blueberry Bliss were both products I had never tried.  So. Yeah.

Bel Nouvo's Buttas': Red Velvet, Vanilla, Sweet Potato, I'm saving for Fall/Winter.

I even thought about doing a "Battle of the Cranberries"  Camille Rose vs SheScentIt.


----------



## Aggie

BrownBetty said:


> @Aggie
> Thx for the oil rinse after coloring suggestion.  My hair came out good not crispy like last time.


You're quite welcome @BrownBetty


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak
> Yeah, I was just thinking about those x2 Avocado & Shea lotions I got chillin' in da' Crispa'.
> 
> Great minds think alike.  You must be in my head
> 
> I thought about pulling one of those Lotions out and putting it in rotation.
> 
> I wanna use stuff I haven't tried, like DM Hair Whip and maybe Smooth Naturals?
> 
> Whatever I put in rotation will be stuff I haven't tried.  For research.
> 
> Like TGIN Green Tea & Curls Blueberry Bliss were both products I had never tried.  So. Yeah.
> 
> Bel Nouvo's Buttas': Red Velvet, Vanilla, Sweet Potato, I'm saving for Fall/Winter.
> 
> I even thought about doing a "Battle of the Cranberries"  Camille Rose vs SheScentIt.



Oooh the cranberry battle sounds nice...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> *Oooh the cranberry battle sounds nice...*


@rileypak
I thought so too.

But I pulled out Donna Marie Hair Whip and Claudie's Daily Satin.

However, Claudie's isn't a new product.  Used/Had it numerous times.

I've save the _Battle of the Cranberries_ for Later. 

Camille Rose Cranberry Hair Milk vs SheScentIt's Cranberry Cocktail.


----------



## bajandoc86

Quick update Ms. T. 

Blow out comparison (couldn't find two pics from the same angle, sorry) - added a line where my neck joins the top of my shoulders so you can better see the difference.





@IDareT'sHair 

I plan to take some pull/stretch pics this weekend.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@bajandoc86 
Very Nice and definitely and definite progress.

And Other "Thangs"?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@shawnyblazes @rileypak
So, last night I was out in my Garage cutting up boxes from past indiscretions to get it ready for trash day today and while I was breaking down that last Sarenzo box a little slip of paper fell out that had a coupon code on it.

I know I threw the 1st box out, not even looking for something so small and indescript. 

If you didn't expect it, you would definitely miss it.

I thought it was a little slick.  Wonder what that code is worth? I guess I'll see tomorrow.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

IDareT'sHair said:


> @shawnyblazes @rileypak
> So, last night I was out in my Garage cutting up boxes from past indiscretions to get it ready for trash day today and while I was breaking down that last Sarenzo box a little slip of paper fell out that had a coupon code on it.
> 
> I know I threw the 1st box out, not even looking for something so small and indescript.
> 
> If you didn't expect it, you would definitely miss it.
> 
> I thought it was a little slick.  Wonder what that code is worth? I guess I'll see tomorrow.



Makes me wonder if Ive thrown one out myself.  I never look for paper, only the invoice slip thats in there. Let me know if it has an expiration date on there


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> @shawnyblazes @rileypak
> So, last night I was out in my Garage cutting up boxes from past indiscretions to get it ready for trash day today and while I was breaking down that last Sarenzo box a little slip of paper fell out that had a coupon code on it.
> 
> I know I threw the 1st box out, not even looking for something so small and indescript.
> 
> If you didn't expect it, you would definitely miss it.
> 
> I thought it was a little slick.  Wonder what that code is worth? I guess I'll see tomorrow.



I started checking their packages closely after they started slipping those tickets in. I don't remember if I've gotten a coupon code though. Good catch!


----------



## bajandoc86

IDareT'sHair said:


> @bajandoc86
> Very Nice and definitely and definite progress.
> 
> *And Other "Thangs"?*



 Great! I'm leaving today so I am trying to soak up as much of him as I can. We already started discussing/making plans for our next meetup.


----------



## rileypak

bajandoc86 said:


> Great! I'm leaving today so I am trying to soak up as much of him as I can. We already started discussing/making plans for our next meetup.


----------



## Shay72

My no buy will end today too since I want to buy from J. Monique's. I need to really reign myself in and not cut up just because I can. I need to focus on protein products in general and cowashers.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I am waiting on Noon tomorrow so I can see waz up with Sarenzo and then I'll go from there.

I have a 33.5oz Tub of Xtreme Wetline sitting in a Cart too as well as some Knot in My Fro Joe.

I agree with @Shay72 I don't wanna Wild-Out (but it shole is looking thatta way).


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl

You need to get/try Donna Marie's Hair Whip.  It has that thin slippy slimy texture we like.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Shay72
Other than J. Monique what else are you getting?  This is what I want:
Sarenzo (Creamy Oil)
Hairveda Methi-Set (and x1 extra Step2)
Texture Me Natural?
Honey's Handmade (Knot in My Fro Joe)
SSI Sugar Peach (Exchange Forum)
*Open to any/all additional items*


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Shay72
I saw your J.Monique Haul.  Very Nice!


----------



## Shay72

@IDareT'sHair 
Hairveda's Moist Pro, Moist Condition, Acai Berry....maybe some Hydrasilica Tea
Claudie's Bamboo stuff
NG's Jamaican Me Crazy DC
Sarenzo Creamy oil, body wash

I'll tell you I'm probably not getting all of that stuff. I may just do Hairveda & Sarenzo and call it a day. I already ordered my J. Monique.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72 said:


> *Claudie's Bamboo stuff*


@Shay72
Claudie's Bamboo will not launch the 4th, but she said when it launches, it will be on Sale.


----------



## rileypak

I think I'm going to attempt a wash and go on my nape this weekend....


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@rileypak 
I kinda want a back up of KJ's Neapolitan, but I wanna be done with her after that Un-Tingly Tingly Oil.


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak
> I kinda want a back up of KJ's Neapolitan, but I wanna be done with her after that Un-Tingly Tingly Oil.



I'm contemplating grabbing some more Marshmallow Detangler myself...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@rileypak

I hate rewarding 'bad behavior'.  I think Imma pass.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@rileypak
Picked up a SSI Peach from the Exchange Forum.  I still haven't quite made up my mind on this one to be quite honest.

I've only used it as a Final R/O and it works great that way.  But that's after DC'ing, Steaming etc......


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak
> Picked up a SSI Peach from the Exchange Forum.  I still haven't quite made up my mind on this one to be quite honest.
> 
> I've only used it as a Final R/O and it works great that way.  But that's after DC'ing, Steaming etc......



I'll eventually see how it works after co-cleansing...who knows when that'll be though


----------



## bajandoc86

I have arrived safely back in Jamaica.

There are packages awaiting me in my apt. There are packages (about 10 ) awaiting me at the courier's office.

#cantstopwontstop


----------



## IDareT'sHair

bajandoc86 said:


> *I have arrived safely back in Jamaica.*



@bajandoc86
What a quick trip.  Seems like you just got here.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> I*'ll eventually see how it works after co-cleansing...who knows when that'll be though *



@rileypak
At least you have multiple bottles for research.

I'm almost finish with the one I have.  Sent a former member one and just purchased one.

ETA: I'm liking ST'icals Curl Crème, CJ's Argan & Olive and CJ's Smoothing, DB Pumpkin Seed all better as Final R/O's.

So, I'm still unsure about SSI's Peach.


----------



## rileypak

I gotta stop buying hair stuff!
I'm tired from just adding some of my stash to the 'how many products' thread ...


----------



## rileypak

My SSI Murumuru Avocado Butter is starting to separate


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

rileypak said:


> My SSI Murumuru Avocado Butter is starting to separate



so, I was in the shower thinking about products separating on me.  What do you all think about this?

I just received my hot coco box from Cream and Coco, the avocado mask treatment thing has oil sitting around the product as its separated.  Her cream that I use on the babys hair, separated too.  Cream and Coco has some boutique prices and while I LOVE the baby line, Im always hesitant to purchase from her because of things like this, or items being oos for awhile or a long shipping time.

I think once I finish his items I have from her, Im going to make some body butter/balm in bulk for him and take a look at SM baby line.  I want to support but , long online shipping times , high prices and SHIPPING for me to get my items separated?

I'm not feeling it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@shawnyblazes
That's terrible Ms. Blazes.  I would be too through.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@shawnyblazes @rileypak 
I've made so many Carts this a.m. ST'icals, Bask & Bloom, SSI and I still gat nothing (so far).

I guess I'll get my Sarenzo & HV and maybe call it a day.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> *My SSI Murumuru Avocado Butter is starting to separate *



@rileypak

That's so wrong on so many levels.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Okay So, so far I got:
x1 Bottle of Sugar Peach
x1 Jar of Xtreme Clear Wetline Professional Gel
x2 Jars of Macadamia Styling Butter (Texture Me Natural)

Will get:
Hairveda (Methi-Set)
Naturelle Grow (Custom Order of Guava & Fig Pre-Poo)
Sarenzo (x6 - x7 Creamy Oil)


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak
> 
> That's so wrong on so many levels.



I know! I'm moving it up in the rotation now so I can use it up. I probably won't repurchase if it's going to separate like this.


----------



## rileypak

What's Texture Me Natural's sale looking like?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@shawnyblazes @rileypak

Ya'll got me nervous about buying Buttas' in the Summa'time.  Although I just bought x2 TMN Butters.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@rileypak
25% = HELLOJUNE

*Remember she gave me that 30% Coupon Code for x1 time use*


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> @shawnyblazes @rileypak
> 
> Ya'll got me nervous about buying Buttas' in the Summa'time.  Although I just bought a TMN Butter.



I'm going to use up the SSI and I dunno after that. 
If I run out of other butters over the summer, I'll have to buy from CurlMart.


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak
> 25% = HELLOJUNE
> 
> *Remember she gave me that 30% Coupon Code for x1 time use*



Aww man she doesn't have the DC on the site...oh well


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@rileypak
Do you think it was actually the weather that caused the separation or something else (poor formulation)? 

Even in heat, I've never had something to do this unless it was improperly made from the get-go.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> *Aww man she doesn't have the DC on the site...oh well*



@rileypak 
I wanted x2 Condition Me Softly (for Cowashing), but it was not listed.  What is the DC'er called?


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak
> I wanted x2 Condition Me Softly (for Cowashing), but it was not listed.  What is the DC'er called?



Green Tea something...


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak
> Do you think it was actually the weather that caused the separation or something else (poor formulation)?
> 
> Even in heat, I've never had something to do this unless it was improperly made from the get-go.



I'm not sure what it was to be honest. It was sitting on top of the mini fridge in my dining room so it wasn't like it was terribly warm or anything. Wasn't even in sunlight.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> *Green Tea something...*



@rileypak

Oh.  Did we already get some of that?  I don't remember? ...

I went hard on TMN a while back (hence the x1 time Code).


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> *I'm not sure what it was to be honest. It was sitting on top of the mini fridge in my dining room so it wasn't like it was terribly warm or anything. Wasn't even in sunlight. *



@rileypak
I'm honestly thinking poor formulation.  Whenever something has done this on me, it was because of dreadful consistency issues.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Its not like the butter is melted, its like the product wasnt mixed correctly but the product is separating already,  Melted butters and separating products two different things.

 Shoot , I can deal with something melted.  I really dont mind that. 


BUT, Hold up.. how are you charging me over $10 for a product for it to arrive separated?? 
 * shakes my head *


I dont even want to shop from any 4th sales.  I'm just put out...... okay... well maybe I want some Hairveda....LOL


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak
> 
> Oh.  Did we already get some of that?  I don't remember? ...
> 
> I went hard on TMN a while back (hence the x1 time Code).



Yeah I got some during that BOGOF. 
Then @shawnyblazes came back praising it and riling up my PJ senses and I've been wanting to buy two more jars ever since


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

It was goodT @rileypak ... I think i'll pull it out this Saturday.... if I can find it.

I think I hid it from myself


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

I just had a product flash back.

Who remembers  curls by sister smith Wet set pudding?


----------



## flyygirlll2

Well so far I bought the  16 oz Molasses DC from Soultanicals. It came out to $14 and change with free shipping with the VIP. 

  I haven't purchased anything from her since last year with all those consistency issues she was having.  But since this was a good deal and the reviews have been good for this product I caved lol. I might hit up Sarenzo and I'm debating on Hairveda. 

Haven't heard anything from Hattache which sucks because they carry the Natrualicious Rhassoul Clay wash that I want.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Im looking at my product albums on Fotki, LAWD  Going Ohm!!!!!

Sweet Hair pudding  * falls on the ground *


----------



## BrownBetty

Here we go:

SSI
*3 RESTORE & REPAIR HAIR MASK* 
*SUGAR PEACH SUPER MOIST CONDITIONER* 
*COCO CREME LEAVE-IN CONDITIONER* 
*BAOBAB FLUFFY CURLS LEAVE-IN CONDITIONER* 
*Free product: MARULA HEMP HAIR CREAM ( 2 OZ)*


----------



## Shay72

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Shay72
> Claudie's Bamboo will not launch the 4th, but she said when it launches, it will be on Sale.


Thank you for the information. That may be my pass right there. We'll see.


----------



## Shay72

Okay got my Sarenzo. I figure I'll buy more during the Christmas in July sale since I don't need a pass for body products. I got:
Creamy oil x2 (pear vanilla, lemon tart)
Body Cleansing Honey (cherry citrus drop). I hadn't ordered in 2 years from Sarenzo .

So the Hairveda's sale is a regular ole sale at 25% off. Back in the day sales were like 40-50% off. SSI has 30% off so I may see what meets my needs more and which one gets me the most for my money.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

So, someone tell me about this Greaseless moisture from HQ?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I grabbed up x6 Creamy Oils from Sarenzo.  I also just snatched a couple HQS Greaseless Moisture's since they were B1G1.  

I pulled out a jar but ended up putting it back because I didn't know what was up with them?  (If they are still open/active), so I took a chance placing this order.  I love that GM, and I think I only have x2 Jars in my current Stash.

@PJaye mentioned that B1G1 has been going on since 2015.  So, I hope I don't have any trouble with this vendor.  The site did allowed me to purchase.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

shawnyblazes said:


> So, someone tell me about this Greaseless moisture from HQ?



@shawnyblazes
Very nice.  Does exactly what it says.  It's a light mild citrusy scent (doesn't irritate my scalp) and it's uber creamy.  It's a creamy consistency.  Very nice product.

I just grabbed x2 12oz Jars.


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> @shawnyblazes
> Very nice.  Does exactly what it says.  It's a light mild citrusy scent (doesn't irritate my scalp) and it's uber creamy.  It's a creamy consistency.  Very nice product.
> 
> I just grabbed x2 12oz Jars.



I should mosey on over to that site...


----------



## bajandoc86

What's the quick deal with these creamy oils from Sarenzo? Should I be checking them out or nah?


----------



## rileypak

bajandoc86 said:


> What's the quick deal with these creamy oils from Sarenzo? Should I be checking them out or nah?



I only use them on my body. It has too many oils and butters my hair doesn't like. 
With that said, wonderful texture, soft skin, a light touch is needed to keep from being greasy. It's a great product though.


----------



## Shay72

bajandoc86 said:


> What's the quick deal with these creamy oils from Sarenzo? Should I be checking them out or nah?


I only use it on my skin too. I totally agree with @rileypak. Additionally my skin is extra dry and I've learned over the years the only thing that works is oil followed by Shea butter. With the creamy oil I only need that and I'm good.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

bajandoc86 said:


> What's the quick deal with these creamy oils from Sarenzo? Should I be checking them out or nah?


Great sealer,  good for skin, overall great product if youre into the ingredients,

 I keep one at work for after I wash my hands


----------



## BrownBetty

bajandoc86 said:


> What's the quick deal with these creamy oils from Sarenzo? Should I be checking them out or nah?



I am looking to order these.  Can I request a scent that isn't listed?
@IDareT'sHair @rileypak @Shay72


----------



## rileypak

BrownBetty said:


> I am looking to order these.  Can I request a scent that isn't listed?
> @IDareT'sHair @rileypak @Shay72



I'm not sure. I usually just pick a scent they have in the list. I say email them and ask. 
I'm curious to know cause I prefer more of the clean and unisex scents and would love to get some stuff in those scents .


----------



## BrownBetty

rileypak said:


> I'm not sure. I usually just pick a scent they have in the list. I say email them and ask.
> I'm curious to know cause I prefer more of the clean and unisex scents and would love to get some stuff in those scents .



Just sent, I will report back.  I may put in a second order when they reply.

I'm going to just get body stuff.

I'm debating on hairveda.  I wasn't moved by anything.  I haven't tried anything.  I keep thing I want some NG stuff but I have enough leave ins.  Sigh.... will just wait on APB.


----------



## BrownBetty

Shay72 said:


> Okay got my Sarenzo. I figure I'll buy more during the Christmas in July sale since I don't need a pass for body products. I got:
> Creamy oil x2 (pear vanilla, lemon tart)
> Body Cleansing Honey (cherry citrus drop). I hadn't ordered in 2 years from Sarenzo .
> 
> So the Hairveda's sale is a regular ole sale at 25% off. Back in the day sales were like 40-50% off. SSI has 30% off so I may see what meets my needs more and which one gets me the most for my money.



how is the body cleansing Honey?  I had it in my cart but took it out.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

BrownBetty said:


> how is the body cleansing Honey?  I had it in my cart but took it out.



doesnt suds a lot but I LOVE the Almond Joy one. I have 3 bottles left


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@bajandoc86
I lurves it for my Hair. 

And the Scents are Great!  I voted them my favorite scents of 2016.

In fact, this is one of my favorite products for 2016.


----------



## bajandoc86

I am on my way to collect my many packages fromthe couriers.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

bajandoc86 said:


> *I am on my way to collect my many packages fromthe couriers.*



@bajandoc86
No package withdraw for you!

ETA: Congrats pushing on to APL.


----------



## Shay72

BrownBetty said:


> how is the body cleansing Honey?  I had it in my cart but took it out.


Never tried it. It's a new product for me. I've been waiting patiently for a black vendor besides Shea Moisture to make a body wash. That way I don't have to rely soley on my Shea Moisture body washes.


----------



## BrownBetty

Reply from Sarenzo:

Hello,

Thank you for your email. The only scents available, for each product, are the ones currently listed on the site. Please let me know if you have any other questions. 

@rileypak


----------



## rileypak

BrownBetty said:


> Reply from Sarenzo:
> 
> Hello,
> 
> Thank you for your email. The only scents available, for each product, are the ones currently listed on the site. Please let me know if you have any other questions.
> 
> @rileypak



Well damn....
Thanks for checking!


----------



## PJaye

IDareT'sHair said:


> I grabbed up x6 Creamy Oils from Sarenzo.  I also just snatched a couple HQS Greaseless Moisture's since they were B1G1.
> 
> I pulled out a jar but ended up putting it back because I didn't know what was up with them?  (If they are still open/active), so I took a chance placing this order.  I love that GM, and I think I only have x2 Jars in my current Stash.
> 
> @PJaye mentioned that B1G1 has been going on since 2015.  So, I hope I don't have any trouble with this vendor.  The site did allowed me to purchase.



I wanted to get a cleansing conditioner combo, but I'm going to wait to see if she fulfills these new orders from everyone else first (because it looks like she's been dormant since the end of last year).


----------



## Shay72

@BrownBetty @rileypak
Shoot I wish I remembered this earlier but in the email and on FB  she listed the scents she limited it to so the turnaround times would be better. I think people voted too. It was 20 scents for bodycare and three for haircare. This was for July/August. It will change in the fall.


----------



## Aggie

I bought a Finger Comber Soft Kinx HD Wig and a Toni Daley Wig, both in black. I am getting the Toni Daley Big Chop wig  in color 1 and the Toni Daley wig in color 99J next. These wigs are hot hot hot!

Ooops I forgot to add that I also got 3 clear Wetline gels, 2 blue, 1 Reaction, and 1 black jar of the Wetline gel as well just to try them out.


----------



## Shay72

Looking around on Sarenzo's site and noticed there is a creamy oil for bodycare and a creamy oil for haircare. I didn't compare ingredients. Just putting it out there.

Things I tried in June that are keepers:
TGIN Green Tea Super Moist Leave In Conditioner
Naturelle Grow Marshmallow Root, Slippery Elm Bark & Natural Cinnamon Deep Conditioner
Naturelle Grow Break No More
Jakeala Beau Vert
Jakeala Honey Sweet Thang Mask
APB Bamboo Strengthening Spray
APB Mango Berry Daily Spritz
Oyin Honey Hemp (revisit and this is HG for life)
Honey Handmade Tropical Carrots & Coconut Milk Conditioning Cream


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Shay72 @BrownBetty

I got the Creamy Oil for Body (for my hair) because there are more scent options.  It works just fine.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Shay72
Nice "June Keepers" list.


----------



## Froreal3

Hi ladies! :waves: Just jumping back in here. I've been lurking due to school and work. I actually should be completing some assignments right now, but I'm taking a little break.

My hair is "meh" as usual.  Thinking about revisiting sulfur. Been using Komaza's Anagen Elite for my crown area and of course Protein Treatment. I think I may clarify today with Redken Cleansing Cream. My hair feels product builduppy. Over the past couple days I added to my stash with SheScentIt. Copped a 16oz. Avocado condish, 2 Cococreams, 1 Honey Castor Balm, 1 Curl Moist (new to me), and 1 Green Tea Coconut (new to me). Also from Keravada I purchased the Hydromax Cowash, Creme Brulee, and Caramel Souffle thingie.  I want to really see if the Hydromax is similar to the 4 in 1 cowash I tried years ago when they first came out. Prior to that, I randomly was in Target and grabbed the SM high porosity shampoo, Camille Rose Almond Jai twisting butter, Oyin Hair Dew, Alikay Naturals Detangler, SM Low Porosity Detangler, shampoo, and condish. 

Although I've purchased a good amount, I really want to grab some Naturelle Grow. Haven't bought from her in a while and want to revisit the Herbal Blends and other stuff. I might take a look into Hairveda's sale too for some oldie but goodies Whipped Cream and Cocasta Shikakai oil...


----------



## bajandoc86

What my backseat looked like when I collected *some* of my packages.


----------



## rileypak

bajandoc86 said:


> What my backseat looked like when I collected *some* of my packages.


----------



## PJaye

bajandoc86 said:


> What my backseat looked like when I collected *some* of my packages.



That is one of the best vehicles I've ever seen.


----------



## Aggie

I used up a bottle of Nioxin Scalp Renew treatment to exfoliate my scalp this morning. I think I have 4 backups left. This stuff really does tingle the scalp. 

I followed it up with Redken Time rest Shampoo which also has exfoliants in it. Surprisingly when I left it on my scalp for a few minutes, the tingle continued until I washed it out.


----------



## Aggie

bajandoc86 said:


> What my backseat looked like when I collected *some* of my packages.


Whoa!


----------



## rileypak

*Used up*
APB Moisturizing Whipped Cleansing Creme (10 backups, repurchase eventually)
SSI Marshmallow Herbal Hair.Creme (1 backup, repurchase eventually)


----------



## bajandoc86

I have so much stuff to put away it is insane! Tomorrow will be a long day. I am at work currently doing a 24 hr call - they BEGGED me to come in and do a session. I wasn't going to initially, but they really seemed desperate. Bleh. I could be 3/4 done with cleaning and stuff by now. 

I do get a sense of satisfaction seeing all my goodies lined up and stacked away. So that will be my motivation tomorrow. 

I still have some APB stuff and my last wig to pick up from the courier's. I will do that on Monday. I have to buy a storage box for my wigs at this point.


----------



## PJaye

This brief no-buy has really curtailed my cravings to purchase stuff.  I've been browsing, making carts and browsing some more, but I have little interest in actually buying anything.  It's a miracle.


----------



## Aggie

I just finished laying my edges down with the last of a jar of Keracare Edge Tamer and now opening one of my back up jars.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@bajandoc86
I see you looking like USPS over there.  All dem packages & thangs.....


----------



## IDareT'sHair

PJaye said:


> T*his brief no-buy has really curtailed my cravings to purchase stuff.   It's a miracle.*



@PJaye 
I hear ya'. 

Even though I have made several purchases *cough* it's not nearly as bad as I thought it would be.


----------



## Shay72

PJaye said:


> This brief no-buy has really curtailed my cravings to purchase stuff.  I've been browsing, making carts and browsing some more, but I have little interest in actually buying anything.  It's a miracle.


Yeah I got my J. Monique Naturals and Honey Handmade stuff. I'm done. No interest in buying anything else. I think buying the Sarenzo body stuff helped too.


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> @PJaye
> I hear ya'.
> 
> Even though I have made several purchases *cough* it's not nearly as bad as I thought it would be.



I agree. I thought I'd go all out as usual and I've already skipped multiple carts I would have normally purchased.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

So Here's What I Ended Up with (so far):
Texture Me Natural
Hairveda
Sarenzo
Honey Handmades
Xtreme Wetline Gel


----------



## rileypak

So I picked up:
APB (90% bath/body products & gifts for others)
Wetline Extreme Professional Gel
Hydroquench Systems 
Sarenzo (99% body products)
CurlMart 
Ulta
Sams Beauty 

Walked away from SSI, Naturelle Grow, Soultanicals, Bee Mine, Hairveda, and face products carts. 
Did surprisingly good! One NB down so far and starting to mentally prepare myself for the next one


----------



## Shay72

I'm contemplating getting TGIN Green Tea Leave In. We shall see.


----------



## rileypak

Shay72 said:


> I'm contemplating getting TGIN Green Tea Leave In. We shall see.



I like that leave in but that bottle it's in is the worst to me! I normally don't find bottled packaging to be a problem but man....
It's just too hard to squeeze the product out of the TGIN bottle


----------



## Shay72

rileypak said:


> I like that leave in but that bottle it's in is the worst to me! I normally don't find bottled packaging to be a problem but man....
> It's just too hard to squeeze the product out of the TGIN bottle


You and @IDareT'sHair complaining about that bottle is the main thing holding me back. I'm using a sample right now so its easy.


----------



## rileypak

Shay72 said:


> You and @IDareT'sHair complaining about that bottle is the main thing holding me back. I'm using a sample right now so its easy.



I say give it a try. You may not find it as difficult. 
If I repurchase it again, I'm rebottling it into something else.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72 said:


> *I'm contemplating getting TGIN Green Tea Leave In. We shall see*.



@Shay72

Nice Product.  The bottle it's in is Carpal Tunnel waiting to happen. 

I wouldn't mind trying the Replenishing Conditioner.  It may be thinner and able to come out of the bottle easier/faster.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

IDareT'sHair said:


> So Here's What I Ended Up with (so far):
> *Texture Me Natural
> Hairveda
> Sarenzo
> Honey Handmades
> Xtreme Wetline Gel*



I forgot:
*Naturelle Grow
Hydroquench Systems*


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Used Up:
x1 Naturelle Grow Coconut & Banana Pre-Poo (x1 16oz b/up & ordered another 16oz)
x1 Curls Lavish Conditioner (x3-x4 b/ups)
x1 SSI Sugar Peach (bought a b/up)
x1 NG Emu & Argan (x1 b/up & ordered x1 b/up)
x1 Liter Cathy Howse UBH (getting ready to order another Liter b/up)
x1 Jakeala's Honey Hair Thang (x2-x3 b/ups)
x1 Sarenzo Creamy Oil (x4-x5 b/ups)


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> *starting to mentally prepare myself for the next one*


@rileypak
Yeah....Me Too.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

So I grabbed my Liter of UBH.  I guess I'm through. 

Unless something surprising happens tomorrow. 

While you all are breaking for APB, I will use my pass for Sarenzo's Christmas in July (if the Sale is decent).


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@lindseyerinc  I hope you are still joining us on these mini- N/B's?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Speaking of which:
I guess we will resume the N/B July 5th if that sounds reasonable with everyone? 

Please let me know if you have different plans to resume.

@rileypak @Shay72 @shawnyblazes @curlyhersheygirl @meka72 @Aggie @Golden75 @flyygirlll2
@Brownie518 @divachyk @BrownBetty @bajandoc86 @lindseyerinc

We will start 07/05 and continue until the APB Sale starts.


----------



## rileypak

I may need until the 9th. 
I need to grab more Marley hair for my faux locs and Saturdays are my best day to do it....

ETA: unless I find some online... Off to search!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@rileypak
*suxs teef* Whatever you need......


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak
> *suxs teef* Whatever you need......


----------



## lindseyerinc

I'm still here! I used my pass and got a gallon of Wen from QVC. Sorry for not updating


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


>



@rileypak
You know Imma be watching you.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

IDareT'sHair said:


> Speaking of which:
> I guess we will resume the N/B July 5th if that sounds reasonable with everyone?
> 
> Please let me know if you have different plans to resume.
> 
> @rileypak @Shay72 @shawnyblazes @curlyhersheygirl @meka72 @Aggie @Golden75 @flyygirlll2
> @Brownie518 @divachyk @BrownBetty @bajandoc86 @lindseyerinc
> 
> We will start 07/05 and continue until the APB Sale starts.


I'm still on it.  Wasn't moved at all. I thought I was getting some HairVeda but I keep hitting the x.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@shawnyblazes 
Good Job!


----------



## rileypak

rileypak said:


> I may need until the 9th.
> I need to grab more Marley hair for my faux locs and Saturdays are my best day to do it....
> 
> ETA: unless I find some online... Off to search!



Hair has been purchased online. 
I'll be ready for the 5th


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> Hair has been purchased online.
> *I'll be ready for the 5th *



@rileypak 
Good Job!


----------



## Beamodel

Although I have transitioning hair, I don't think my hair is about that wash n go life. It always looks stupid on me :-(


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I wish I would have picked up a few more things from HV. 

I guess I'll wait until Labor Day or whenever they launch Vatika Frosting for Fall.


----------



## BrownBetty

rileypak said:


> I may need until the 9th.
> I need to grab more Marley hair for my faux locs and Saturdays are my best day to do it....
> 
> ETA: unless I find some online... Off to search!



Anyone you suggest for hair?  I am suppose to get crochets soon and I am looking for hair.  Can't find it locally...


----------



## rileypak

BrownBetty said:


> Anyone you suggest for hair?  I am suppose to get crochets soon and I am looking for hair.  Can't find it locally...



I went with Sams Beauty (it was my first time purchasing from them). 
I think @shawnyblazes has purchased hair online as well...


----------



## meka72

Despite my plans to buy up some stuff, I haven't bought anything hair related. Yay! I'm on the no-buy train to Labor Day with one brief reprieve for APB's sale in August.  



IDareT'sHair said:


> Speaking of which:
> I guess we will resume the N/B July 5th if that sounds reasonable with everyone?
> 
> Please let me know if you have different plans to resume.
> 
> @rileypak @Shay72 @shawnyblazes @curlyhersheygirl @meka72 @Aggie @Golden75 @flyygirlll2
> @Brownie518 @divachyk @BrownBetty @bajandoc86 @lindseyerinc
> 
> We will start 07/05 and continue until the APB Sale starts.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My stand up dryer went on the _fritz_ yesterday during the final phase of my wash day.  I will be replacing that today.

I have a Bonnet one that I could use (as a back up), but want another Stand Up.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

BrownBetty said:


> Anyone you suggest for hair?  I am suppose to get crochets soon and I am looking for hair.  Can't find it locally...


 Sam's beauty.  They ship pretty fast too.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Picked Up a replacement for my Stand Up Dryer and also made another 'small' Sarenzo purchase.

However, for some crazy reason, I feel like buying something else.  Lawd..I hope I don't.

I have until midnight to decide.


----------



## divachyk

Made very small purchases -
HairVeda Deluxe Whipped Gelly (used my rewards so my total wasn't bad)
Buy 2, Get 1 Free Headbands from Target
Wanted Komaza but I'm not in the mood to spend $65 right now...or whatever the sale is.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

*cough* @divachyk 
Most of you did really well.  I am proud of ALL of You that held it down.


----------



## divachyk

@IDareT'sHair, I even went to the outlet mall and didn't buy. Feels head --- what's wrong with me?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

*So after all the smoke from the Fireworks Cleared here's what I ended up with:*
Texture Me Natural x2 Macadamia Styler
Hairveda x1 Methi Set
Sarenzo B & B x10 Creamy Oils
Honey Handmade's x2 Knot in My Fro Joe *impulse purchase*
Hydroquench Systems x2 Greaseless Moisture *impulse purchase*
Cathy Howse UBH x1 Liter
SSI x1 Sugar Peach *Exchange Forum*
Naturelle Grow x1 16oz Pre-Poo & x1 Emu & Argan Balm
x1 Stand Up Dryer


----------



## IDareT'sHair

divachyk said:


> *I even went to the outlet mall and didn't buy. Feels head --- what's wrong with me? *



@divachyk 
That's good news.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I'm thinking about just not using my dryer for the rest of the summer.  

I usually dry about 80% and then twist.

I may just continue to forego the dryer for a the remainder of the summer and see what I think.


----------



## rileypak

*Final*:
APB (90% bath/body products & gifts for others; only 2 hair products)
Wetline Extreme Professional Gel
Hydroquench Systems *total impulse buy*
Sarenzo (99% body products; only 1 hair product)
CurlMart
Ulta
Sams Beauty
Soultanicals (nothing for me, all for the family)


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> *Final*:
> *Wetline Extreme Professional Gel*


@rileypak
I forgot about this.

I've noticed where we've paid $8 & some change, on e-Bay I'm seeing it now for $18, 19, 20+.

LHCF!


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak
> I forgot about this.
> 
> I've noticed where we've paid $8 & some change, on e-Bay I'm seeing it now for $18, 19, 20+.
> 
> LHCF!




You know how we do


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> *You know how we do*



@rileypak
Yeah Gurl *sucks teef* the durn price is almost triple from what it was.

I didn't even bother to check Am-a-zon.

*durn lhcf*


----------



## notsodarkblue

Beamodel said:


> Although I have transitioning hair, I don't think my hair is about that wash n go life. It always looks stupid on me :-(


I feel you, my 4c hair struggles with wash n gos!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

.......


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Shay72 
What did you end up with Ms. Shay?  And how's the journaling going?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I made another "batch" of Tingle Oil with:
Rice Bran
Walnut
Tea Tree (EO)
Rosemary (EO)
Eucalyptus (EO)
Peppermint (EO)
Spearmint (EO)
Basil (EO)
Cinnamon (EO)


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> I made another "batch" of Tingle Oil with:
> Rice Bran
> Walnut
> Tea Tree (EO)
> Rosemary (EO)
> Eucalyptus (EO)
> Peppermint (EO)
> Spearmint (EO)
> Basil (EO)
> Cinnamon (EO)


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


>



@rileypak 
After getting 'ripped' off that one time, I said from now on, I'll make my own durn Tingle Oil.


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak
> After getting 'ripped' off that one time, I said from now on, I'll make my own durn Tingle Oil.



It sounds wonderful


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> *It sounds wonderful *



@rileypak
It's been working out nicely too.  And I can control the intensity etc....

I hate that KJ messed up. 

Cause I really hate mixing up stuff, but this has been working out great and it's much cheaper  and I can make multiple batches.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Welp.  Looks like I'm done for July4

I guess I'm ready to knock the next couple weeks out.  I thought I'd use my pass for Sarenzo's Christmas in July?  But I'll hafta' see how the discount's is looking. 

I'd like to get my order before then, so if I wanted to reup on a particular scent.  But I bet that's not going to happen.

I'd be totally surprised if that actually happened.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Looking forward to having quite a few more "empties" next Wash Day.

It will be a 'treat' during this next mini-n/b, to dig back into my Stash. 

I have some really good stuff in there.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@rileypak @flyygirlll2

What Are Ya'll Doing?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I need to try to incorporate more Spritzes this Summer. 

Right now I am using HTN's Follicle Booster. 

I'll try to get through at least 2-3 Spritz by Labor Day.


----------



## flyygirlll2

@IDareT'sHair I'm just getting back home from a barbecue. I just want another Vo5 Kiwi Lime Clarifying Conditioner. I'm pretty much done with the bottle I was using. I'm almost done with the Naturalious Rhassoul Clay Wash (have 1 more coming from Hattache). 

Speaking of spritzes, that's what I'll be using in between washes. I have some from APB and NG that I will be putting into rotation for the summer. I plan to just air dry for the most part this summer cause it's getting hot and I really can't be bothered to do anything else.


----------



## bajandoc86

Didn't buy anything. I'm about to watch a few wig videos on youtube, so we'll see. I still have 2 hours. LOL!

I have so much stuff going on I still haven't done my length check. I need to find a braider to do cornrows for under my wigs. It's so stressful to have to find and screen new people. I finally had my momma doing em exactly how I like em. sigh. Now I'm back in Jamaica the search begins.


----------



## Beamodel

Y'all I bought Wetline gel about 6 mths ago mainly for my DS hair. I got it from Sally's and it was like $1.50 or $2 for it. 

That isn't something I think I'd ever purchase online from eBay unless a Sally's or a Target isn't within close driving proximity to your home/work. There is no way I'd ever pay $18 for that gel.


----------



## BrownBetty

Sooo I ordered 3 creamy oils from Sarenzo

Sams beauty
6 packs Outre Cuevana bounce hair for crochet braids
Outre 4C coily wig
wig spray

I'm done...


----------



## BrownBetty

I finished

Eden Beauty Cowash  - staple (1 backup left)
APB Utra conditioning mask - feels good going on but hair isn't that moist on the rise out.  I won't repurchase no back ups.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Beamodel
And $18 was at the lower end of the Spectrum....


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@BrownBetty 
Did you end up getting your "Creamy Oils" on the Hair side or on the Body side?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

So now the wait begins for Ship Notices.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

flyygirlll2 said:


> Speaking of spritzes, that's what I'll be using in between washes. I have some from APB and NG that I will be putting into rotation for the summer. *I plan to just air dry for the most part this summer* cause it's getting hot and I really can't be bothered to do anything else.


@flyygirlll2
Imma try this, maybe until the end of Sept.


----------



## BrownBetty

IDareT'sHair said:


> @BrownBetty
> Did you end up getting your "Creamy Oils" on the Hair side or on the Body side?



Body...

I need something to help the ash bonus if it works on my hair.  The silky castor oil from Jakeala is working nicely for my do.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Beamodel
> And $18 was at the lower end of the Spectrum....



That's insane. Yikes!


----------



## lindseyerinc

Does anyone here have a shampoo bowl or a recommendation for one?


----------



## Beamodel

Hey hunni bunnies...

I finally decided to try my NG Indian Clay Masque. So far I like it. I'm currently dcing with it. It detangled my hair pretty good too. Seems moisturizing but I'll know more once I rinse it out. 

I'm using my heat therapy wrap right now. Too lazy to be trapped to my bonnet, hooded dryer or my steamer.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel said:


> *Hey hunni bunnies...
> 
> I finally decided to try my NG Indian Clay Masque. So far I like it. I'm currently dcing with it. It detangled my hair pretty good too. Seems moisturizing but I'll know more once I rinse it out. *


@Beamodel
Hey Lovely Lady!

Please let me know about this Masque.  I've looked at it several times.


----------



## rileypak

Hey ladies! 

@IDareT'sHair 
My Sams Beauty order has shipped


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@rileypak 
Hey Girlie!

I've been stalking my email all day.  I got nothing.


----------



## Shay72

@IDareT'sHair 
Just the J. Monique's Naturals and Honey Handmade. Also the Sarenzo body stuff.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Beamodel
> Hey Lovely Lady!
> 
> Please let me know about this Masque.  I've looked at it several times.



I sure will @IDareT'sHair 
It's been in my stash for about a year maybe and I've just decided to try it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72 said:


> Just the J. Monique's Naturals and *Honey Handmade*. Also the Sarenzo body stuff.



@Shay72
I received a Ship Notice, but it was just a Pre-Shipment.  Doesn't look like it has moved anywhere.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel said:


> *I sure will It's been in my stash for about a year maybe and I've just decided to try it.*



@Beamodel
I haven't bought any of her DC'ers in a while. 

Lately, I've mostly been buying her Pre-Poo, Grease(s), and Cleansing Conditioners.


----------



## Beamodel

I havent bought anything from her in a while but I'm contemplating revisiting her line @IDareT'sHair 

I don't really prepoo. I'm so hair lazy now a days.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Beamodel
That Pre-Poo has been helping me detangle this 21 month Post Hair.

It helps me get through it and minimizes all the knots, tangles, etc......


----------



## PJaye

I just finished one bottle of SSI Blueberry Cowash and I have one back up left in my stash.  Interestingly, I did something different with this product and was pleasantly surprised.  Usually, I slather this stuff on, detangle and rinse.  Today, however, I had to step out of the shower before rinsing to attend to something for about 20 minutes.  When I hopped back in and rinsed, OMGoodness, my hair felt so soft and smooth.  This is not the typical outcome I receive from this product, which is why I use it only for detangling and gentle cleansing.  I also got the same results from the Pumpkin Cowash (I had half of this on one side and half Blueberry on the other).  Even though the Pumpkin has a thinner consistency than the Blueberry, they both perform the same - excellent slip and gentle cleansing with soft, smooth hair.  Apparently, letting them sit for at least 15 minutes before rinsing makes a world of difference.  

Now, excuse me while I go pay a visit to the SSI website before the current sale ends.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

@PJaye  I'll try that with those cowashers that didn't provide enough moisture for me. Hopefully it will work.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

I did pretty good during the 4th sales. I only made small purchases from Divatresses, Ulta and Hairveda. 
We'll continue to use things up until August and then I'll make another small purchase from APB and gauge those Labor Day sales.


----------



## BrownBetty

PJaye said:


> I just finished one bottle of SSI Blueberry Cowash and I have one back up left in my stash.  Interestingly, I did something different with this product and was pleasantly surprised.  Usually, I slather this stuff on, detangle and rinse.  Today, however, I had to step out of the shower before rinsing to attend to something for about 20 minutes.  When I hopped back in and rinsed, OMGoodness, my hair felt so soft and smooth.  This is not the typical outcome I receive from this product, which is why I use it only for detangling and gentle cleansing.  I also got the same results from the Pumpkin Cowash (I had half of this on one side and half Blueberry on the other).  Even though the Pumpkin has a thinner consistency than the Blueberry, they both perform the same - excellent slip and gentle cleansing with soft, smooth hair.  Apparently, letting them sit for at least 15 minutes before rinsing makes a world of difference.
> 
> Now, excuse me while I go pay a visit to the SSI website before the current sale ends.



The SSI Blueberry cowash is my HG.  I usually take it on vacation because I can use it to cowash, condition, and leave a little in for moisture.


----------



## PJaye

curlyhersheygirl said:


> @PJaye  I'll try that with those cowashers that didn't provide enough moisture for me. Hopefully it will work.



I was thinking about doing the same thing.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *I did pretty good during the 4th sales. I only made small purchases from Divatresses, Ulta and Hairveda. *



@curlyhersheygirl 
Good Job Ms. Curly.


----------



## Beamodel

Okay... I DC'd with NG Indian Clay a little longer than what I anticipated however I really like it. 

My curls were very soft and moisturized. Springing up and down. Upon rinsing my hair felt okay and I was starting to worry that it was a fluke. 

I applied my leave in (PBN MuruMuru) and a little bit of jojoba oil. My hair is very smooth and silky. 

Of course I did a silk press. I so much rather use my brush to chase my flat iron with instead of using a comb. It's gets is very very smooth and straight. 

Anyways, I'm pretty happy with this DC. Her other dc's were decent to me. I think I might try the coconut  water one again or the marshmallow root one since its been so long. But the Indian clay mask is a hit for me. I will definitely repurchase it in the very near future.


----------



## divachyk

I finally tried My Honey Child Honey Hair Mask - hydrating without using heat. Nowadays, I'm washing and conditioning in the shower and it worked great. I'm on the quest for conditioners that can work without heat b/c I'm fallen in love with getting in the shower once vs. the in and out like I use to do.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

divachyk said:


> *I finally tried My Honey Child Honey Hair Mask -*



@divachyk 
Ooooo that's one of my Favs!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My Naturelle Grow Shipped.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@shawnyblazes
How You Durrin'?


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

IDareT'sHair said:


> @shawnyblazes
> How You Durrin'?



sitting over here itchin to buy something!

@IDareT'sHair


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Finished Up:
x1 16oz Claudie Jojoba (no b/ups - but I do have Claudie 3n1 Cleansing Conditioner)
x1 16oz Claudie Khave DC'er (x1 b/up? maybe x2)

OT: My Texture Me Natural Shipped.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

shawnyblazes said:


> *sitting over here itchin to buy something!*



@shawnyblazes 
I bet you are.  

Glad my 'itch' was scratched and now I'm back on my grind.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I hope that all the Butters/Creamies etc... I purchased arrive 'safely' with no separations or other consistency issues.

@shawnyblazes  Although, I maintain, the separation from those SSI Butters happened at the formulation stage.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My Stand Up Dryer shipped coming from Cali.  It is stated to arrive Monday. 

I'll have my neighbor be on the look out and put it together and have it waiting for me to use next Wednesday.  If it arrives safely.

I guess I'll pull out my Bonnet for Saturday, so I can do a HTN Amino Protein Booster.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

IDareT'sHair said:


> I hope that all the Butters/Creamies etc... I purchased arrive 'safely' with no separations or other consistency issues.
> 
> @shawnyblazes  Although, I maintain, the separation from those SSI Butters happened at the formulation stage.



I think so as well.  Let me know how it goes though.  I'm going to be making Baby Josiahs own balm in the future.  Body oil and a hair milk/lotion as well.  I just need to find me a really nice fragrance oil.  I love the scent of Cream and Cocos baby line.  He always smells like fresh baby.

I cant just give up my coins for a product to separate on me.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I'm lightweight "concerned" about that HQS purchase. @rileypak


----------



## IDareT'sHair

shawnyblazes said:


> I think so as well.  Let me know how it goes though.  I'm going to be making Baby Josiahs own balm in the future.  Body oil and a hair milk/lotion as well.  I just need to find me a really nice fragrance oil.  I love the scent of Cream and Cocos baby line.  *He always smells like fresh baby*.
> 
> I cant just give up my coins for a product to separate on me.



@shawnyblazes

  Him Is Fresh Baby.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@rileypak 
If we don't hear something by 07/15 Imma start blowing her up.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

IDareT'sHair said:


> @shawnyblazes
> 
> Him Is Fresh Baby.



Umm, ... little man is eating food and him smell like a grown man on occasions lolol


----------



## IDareT'sHair

shawnyblazes said:


> Umm, ... little man is eating food and him smell like a grown man on occasions lolol



@shawnyblazes
He's a cutie!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My Regi really feels totally 'thrown off' not having/using a dryer.  I never realized how much I depended on my Stand Up.

I said I would try something new for the remainder of the summer not using my dryer after DC'ing.   I will continue to use it for my Protein Rx's not just  for my final.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I'm wondering when Texture Me Natural is going to restock: Green Tea DC'er & Condition Me Softly?


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> I'm lightweight "concerned" about that HQS purchase. @rileypak



Me too sis...me too


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

IDareT'sHair said:


> I'm wondering when Texture Me Natural is going to restock: Green Tea DC'er & Condition Me Softly?



I llooove that green tea dc


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> *Me too sis...me too*



@rileypak
If we don't hear something back next week, Imma start blowing up that email.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

shawnyblazes said:


> *I llooove that green tea dc*



@shawnyblazes
I guess it really doesn't matter to me anyway until August.  Or whenever......


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

IDareT'sHair said:


> @shawnyblazes
> I guess it really doesn't matter to me anyway until August.  Or whenever......



 i wonder if shes having a labor day sale.


----------



## Shay72

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Shay72
> I received a Ship Notice, but it was just a Pre-Shipment.  Doesn't look like it has moved anywhere.


Yep, same thing with mine. In my experience, once it starts moving it moves fast. I think she always ships priority so I get it in two days.


----------



## Shay72

divachyk said:


> I finally tried My Honey Child Honey Hair Mask - hydrating without using heat. Nowadays, I'm washing and conditioning in the shower and it worked great. I'm on the quest for conditioners that can work without heat b/c I'm fallen in love with getting in the shower once vs. the in and out like I use to do.


I stopped the in & out a long time ago. I just can't. I only do it once a month when I clarify with ACV.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Shay72
I received it 07/02 and it hasn't moved yet. 

As che use to say....it's still sitting somewhere on her kitchen table.


----------



## Shay72

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Shay72
> I received it 07/02 and it hasn't moved yet.
> 
> As che use to say....it's still sitting somewhere on her kitchen table.


I got my email today saying it shipped. But we know that only means the label was created.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72 said:


> *I got my email today saying it shipped. But we know that only means the label was created.*



@Shay72
Exactly.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@rileypak 
Out of Honest concern, I emailed HQS.


----------



## Shay72

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Shay72
> Exactly.


That's just what they do. I order a lot from etsy and ebay and they all do it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Shay72
I know they all do it, but it's sooooo totally annoying.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I had several empties today. 

Not sure about next Wash day?  Maybe AO HSR? 

Imma keep plugging away at this stash though.


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak
> Out of Honest concern, I emailed HQS.



Thank you


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> Thank you



@rileypak
We'll see if I get a response back?


----------



## Shay72

@IDareT'sHair 
You asked about my journaling. It's going well. I have a lot of combos I know that work well together. I also make my lists and revise them a million times in my journal too.


----------



## divachyk

Shay72 said:


> I stopped the in & out a long time ago. I just can't. I only do it once a month when I clarify with ACV.


I'm with you! @Shay72


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72 said:


> *You asked about my journaling. It's going well. I have a lot of combos I know that work well together. I also make my lists and revise them a million times in my journal too.*



@Shay72 
Sounds good!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Well, still anticipating all my purchases arriving.

I am on the look out right now (since folks claimed they shipped for):
Naturelle Grow
Honey Handmades
Stand Up Gold n Hot 1875w 4-Speed Tourmaline & Ionic 
Texture Me Natural
Sarenzo B & B

I got an email with a Gift Card for Sarenzo, I guess I will save it for Christmas in July?


----------



## PJaye

Used up one bottle of So Yummy Hair Juice and I have another one in my stash.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@PJaye
Who is "So Yummy Hair Juice" by?


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

@IDareT'sHair 
I received my Divatresses and Ulta orders today so I'm just waiting on HV.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> I received my Divatresses and Ulta orders today *so I'm just waiting on HV*.


@curlyhersheygirl
Me Too!


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

@IDareT'sHair 
I made that purchase because of you. I got a Methi set and the last 2 cocasta oils.

@divachyk made me get a liter of Nexxus from Ulta


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl 
What kind of Nexxus did you end up with?


----------



## divachyk

Oh yes!!!! @curlyhersheygirl...hope you love it and it will last a very long time.


----------



## PJaye

IDareT'sHair said:


> @PJaye
> Who is "So Yummy Hair Juice" by?



So Yummy Products:  http://teamsoyummy.com/product-category/hair-juice/


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@PJaye
It sounds good.  Is it?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Got my Ship Notice for:
SSI Sugar Peach (Exchange Forum)


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> What kind of Nexxus did you end up with?


@IDareT'sHair
Nexxus Therappe. I also got liters of Redken cleansing cream and Joico KPak shampoo


----------



## PJaye

IDareT'sHair said:


> @PJaye
> It sounds good.  Is it?



The Juice is good, especially in the Sweet Awe-mond scent.  The second ingredient is broccoli seed oil, so it slicks and smooths my hair down very well.  I use it as a refresher on dampened hair, and it leaves my hair feeling soft, smooth, highly moisturized and juicy.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl

Therappe is the 'Poo right?  So, you got liters of Redken & KPak 'Poo too uh?  You all should be set on Shampoos.

How long will all that 'Poo last the Kurl-Fam?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@PJaye
Do they ever have Sales? 

Yeah, I peeped the ingredients.  Sounds Yummy.  (No Pun intended).


----------



## PJaye

IDareT'sHair said:


> @PJaye
> Do they ever have Sales?
> 
> Yeah, I peeped the ingredients.  Sounds Yummy.  (No Pun intended).



Yeah, they do because I purchased 2 bottles of Juice at half price during a sale.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

PJaye said:


> *Yeah, they do because I purchased 2 bottles of Juice at half price during a sale.*



@PJaye
Next time, please let me know.  Thanks


----------



## PJaye

IDareT'sHair said:


> @PJaye
> Next time, please let me know.  Thanks



Sure.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Did anyone that ordered from Sarenzo get that GC? @Shay72 @BrownBetty @rileypak and errbody else?  Not sure who all placed an order?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl
I got a Methi-Set and an extra order of the Step2.


----------



## Shay72

IDareT'sHair said:


> Did anyone that ordered from Sarenzo get that GC? @Shay72 @BrownBetty @rileypak and errbody else?  Not sure who all placed an order?


No


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Sarenzo has that Huge Scent Library, but offering limited scents.  All those delicious scents in the description, but not for ordering?

With my last order I received a Tangerine & Mango sample something and wanted to order that particular scent this time, but it wasn't available.

Wonder what's up with that?


----------



## rileypak

Picked up my Sams Beauty package today

ETA: and I need to go pick up my CurlMart order too


----------



## BrownBetty

IDareT'sHair said:


> Did anyone that ordered from Sarenzo get that GC? @Shay72 @BrownBetty @rileypak and errbody else?  Not sure who all placed an order?


 I got a notice yesterday,no box yet.@IDareT'sHair


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> Sarenzo has that Huge Scent Library, but offering limited scents.  All those delicious scents in the description, but not for ordering?
> 
> With my last order I received a Tangerine & Mango sample something and wanted to order that particular scent this time, but it wasn't available.
> 
> Wonder what's up with that?



I know!!!!!
I prefer more of the clean and unisex scents and they're never available 

ETA: and I liked some of the limited edition scents too. That Berries and Tonka is my fav of those so far and it's gone


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@rileypak
Why have that Huge Scent Library, but only list limited scents?  *makes no sense*


----------



## BrownBetty

IDareT'sHair said:


> Did anyone that ordered from Sarenzo get that GC? @Shay72 @BrownBetty @rileypak and errbody else?  Not sure who all placed an order?



I will check when i get.my box.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

BrownBetty said:


> *I did*. I got a notice yesterday. @IDareT'sHair



@BrownBetty
So that GC is to be used on the next order?


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> I got a Methi-Set and an extra order of the Step2.


@IDareT'sHair 
Didn't know you could request them separately. I'll see how it works for us


----------



## IDareT'sHair

BrownBetty said:


> *I will check when i get.my box*.



@BrownBetty
No, it was a Code that was listed on-line with your Order.


----------



## BrownBetty

IDareT'sHair said:


> @BrownBetty
> So that GC is to be used on the next order?



I lied... I misread lol


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *Didn't know you could request them separately. I'll see how it works for us*



@curlyhersheygirl
I asked.....  I love that Step2 so I wanted an extra one.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> 
> Therappe is the 'Poo right?  So, you got liters of Redken & KPak 'Poo too uh?  You all should be set on Shampoos.
> 
> How long will all that 'Poo last the Kurl-Fam?


@IDareT'sHair 
Yup all are poo's. This should last us for about a year give or take a few months. I like to order when Ulta has the liter sale.


----------



## BrownBetty

IDareT'sHair said:


> @BrownBetty
> No, it was a Code that was listed on-line with your Order.



No GC... sideeye.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl
Did you do your Hair today?  What did you use?


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> Did anyone that ordered from Sarenzo get that GC? @Shay72 @BrownBetty @rileypak and errbody else?  Not sure who all placed an order?



Nope


----------



## bajandoc86

My June LC - the purple line indicates where my hair ends. I was looking greasy y'all...so excuse the purple circle blocking my face. 

*Left side*
March 2016




June 2016




*Right side*
March 2016




June 2016




I'm happy. I am definitely on track to be APL by the end of the year. I think I have about 2.5 inches to go to achieve that (using the nape as the indicator).


----------



## Shay72

IDareT'sHair said:


> Sarenzo has that Huge Scent Library, but offering limited scents.  All those delicious scents in the description, but not for ordering?
> 
> With my last order I received a Tangerine & Mango sample something and wanted to order that particular scent this time, but it wasn't available.
> 
> *Wonder what's up with that?*


She is limiting the scents to try to help with turnaround times. The list will change in September.


----------



## flyygirlll2

@bajandoc86 Great progress!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@bajandoc86 
Wonderful Progress!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72 said:


> *She is limiting the scents to try to help with turnaround times. The list will change in September.*



@Shay72
Thanks for finding this out.  That is good to know.


----------



## bajandoc86

Thank you ladies!


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

@bajandoc86 
Great progress. You're definitely on track to attain your goal.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My Texture Me Naturals is out for Delivery!

I am finally getting a package!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@shawnyblazes 
What's up Ms. Blazes?


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

IDareT'sHair said:


> @shawnyblazes
> What's up Ms. Blazes?



Plotting on what Im going to buy with one "ONE" free pass from the N/B


----------



## IDareT'sHair

shawnyblazes said:


> *Plotting on what Im going to buy with one "ONE" free pass from the N/B*



@shawnyblazes
This just made me bust out laffin'

I know.  It's ruff for a Playa' out here.

That's too bad too, because you missed out on a lot of the July4 festivities.


----------



## lindseyerinc

Starting my vitamins today. Hopefully will have a starting pic to post this weekend.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @shawnyblazes
> *This just made me bust out laffin*'


@IDareT'sHair 
Me too lol. I so want to buy something but the truth is I have no idea what.


----------



## MileHighDiva

Curlmart, is carrying Uncle Funkys Daughter and Soultanicals, now.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *Me too lol. I so want to buy something but the truth is I have no idea what.*



@curlyhersheygirl
Hey Curl-Gurl.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

IDareT'sHair said:


> @shawnyblazes
> This just made me bust out laffin'
> 
> I know.  It's ruff for a Playa' out here.
> 
> That's too bad too, because you missed out on a lot of the July4 festivities.



So, does this one pass.. .does this mean, I can only get ONE item..... or is it a ONE day...pass....


----------



## IDareT'sHair

shawnyblazes said:


> *So, does this one pass.. .does this mean, I can only get ONE item..... or is it a ONE day...pass....*



@shawnyblazes

 here ya' go.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@shawnyblazes 
I gotta tell you, I'm instantly in Lube with this TMN Macadamia Styling Butter. 

I want like x10 of these.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

IDareT'sHair said:


> @shawnyblazes
> I gotta tell you, I'm instantly in Lube with this TMN Macadamia Styling Butter.
> 
> I want like x10 of these.



I never tried it because the amla leave in and the  moisture cream were too heavy  to absorb in my hair. I gave them to my fiance. He loves them. I stuck with the condition me and now the amla green tea dc


----------



## IDareT'sHair

shawnyblazes said:


> *I never tried it because the amla leave in and the  moisture cream were too heavy  to absorb in my hair.* I gave them to my fiance. He loves them. I stuck with the condition me and now the amla green tea dc



@shawnyblazes 
I have both of these.  Saving these to try for Fall/Winter.  Both have super great ingredients.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@shawnyblazes
What are you thinking about buying?


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

IDareT'sHair said:


> @shawnyblazes
> What are you thinking about buying?



some henna from mehandi.... some Tresemme Naturals from Target tonight when I go to buy a handheld steamer....maybe some Sheamoisture Low Porosity leave in, if Target has it....


----------



## IDareT'sHair

shawnyblazes said:


> *some henna from mehandi.... some Tresemme Naturals from Target tonight when I go to buy a handheld steamer....maybe some Sheamoisture Low Porosity leave in, if Target has it....*



@shawnyblazes
Oh...I see....You have a List!


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

IDareT'sHair said:


> @shawnyblazes
> Oh...I see....You have a List!



LOLOLOL, I have more than that but I'm being reasonable.  I do need a leave in, and some henna.... the conditioner is for the house.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@shawnyblazes
So, *cough*you are not looking for a general "pass" just to buy some thing????

What you are actually looking for is a pass to Haul?....

So, I WAS right!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I must admit....it felt goodt opening that package today.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

IDareT'sHair said:


> @shawnyblazes
> So, *cough*you are not looking for a general "pass" just to buy some thing????
> 
> What you are actually looking for is a pass to Haul?....
> 
> So, I WAS right!



LOLOLOLOOLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL

Two tings, me ah ask fah TWO tings sistren! @IDareT'sHair


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@shawnyblazes
I counted at least six:  Lemme see - Henna, Handheld Steamer, Conditioner for Family SM


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Welp.  It looks like my Sarenzo will arrive tomorrow.

This is great, because now I can smell them all to see what I wanna reup on during their Christmas in July Sale.  (when I use my pass).


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

IDareT'sHair said:


> @shawnyblazes
> I counted at least six:  Lemme see - Henna, Handheld Steamer, Conditioner for Family SM



The steamer doesnt count, its for clothes!

Henna, Leave in conditioner!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Shay72 @rileypak @BrownBetty 
This reason I got that GC is to pay for combined shipping because I placed x2 orders, so it was a refund on that shipping difference.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

shawnyblazes said:


> *The steamer doesnt count, its for clothes!  Henna, Leave in conditioner!*



@shawnyblazes
Okay, lemme know what good stuff you see at Target.

I still hate that I couldn't get about x5-x6 of those KBB Pomades on Clearance for 5 bucks.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

IDareT'sHair said:


> @shawnyblazes
> Okay, lemme know what good stuff you see at Target.
> 
> I still hate that I couldn't get about x5-x6 of those KBB Pomades on Clearance for 5 bucks.


----------



## Shay72

Was using a scarf to lay down my edges because I noticed by removing oil out of my daily routine my edges weren't laying down as well. I was only using the scarf with no gel. It was working fine.Then I stopped using the scarf because it was sucking the life out of my curls. Now I'm just using a tiny bit of gel. No issues. I use aloe vera gelly. I'm getting real tired of revising....


----------



## Shay72

IDareT'sHair said:


> Welp.  It looks like my Sarenzo will arrive tomorrow.
> 
> This is great, because now I can smell them all to see what I wanna reup on during their Christmas in July Sale.  (when I use my pass).


I got mine today. Bout to start sniffing now. Oh yeah, I found two jars of her body polish which have to be like 2 years old and its like I bought them yesterday. When I use the body polish in the shower I don't have to follow up with anything when I get out.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72 said:


> *Now I'm just using a tiny bit of gel. No issues.* *I'm getting real tired of revising....*



@Shay72
I'm glad revising helped you find something that works!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72 said:


> *I got mine today. Bout to start sniffing now. Oh yeah, I found two jars of her body polish which have to be like 2 years old and its like I bought them yesterday. When I use the body polish in the shower I don't have to follow up with anything when I get out.*


@Shay72
I was gone say she was my fav vendor of 2016, but because I had some issues with her early on, that resulted in a PP Dispute, I just couldn't do that right now.

But her scents are amazing!....


----------



## BrownBetty

My sarenzo arrived yesterday. Got it today.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@BrownBetty
What scents did you get?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

The Sarenzo scents I got were:
Apple Honey x2
Fairy x1
Berry Champagne x1
Cherry Drop x1
Pineapple Fluff x1
Fizzy Melon x1
Homemade Punch x1
Loopy x1
Poolside Party x1


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Okay.  I only got the steamer and baby Josiah a toy.  

Target had a sale on Miss Jessie's products.  Nothing else though. No goodies in the clearance aisle at all. I walked out looking sad as can be with one bag.


----------



## BrownBetty

IDareT'sHair said:


> @BrownBetty
> What scents did you get?


Vanilla musk
Sexy
Lemon tart


----------



## bajandoc86

I reaaalllllyyy need to get someone to cornrow my hair for me. Looking for a new braider is such a daunting task. I may be forced to do it myself. UGH. My arms always get so tired, I'm not trying to frustrate myself tonight.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

shawnyblazes said:


> *Target had a sale on Miss Jessie's products.  Nothing else though. No goodies in the clearance aisle at all. I walked out looking sad as can be with one bag.*



@shawnyblazes
I thought all the Beauty 'stuff' was B1 G1 50%? 

Well at least the little man got something out of the trip.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

BrownBetty said:


> *Vanilla musk
> Sexy
> Lemon tart*



@BrownBetty
The 'scents' I'm using are currently from the Prince Collection and all smell delicious.  I got:
Little Red Corvette
Let's Go Crazy
Purple Rain
Raspberry Barret

Currently using Purple Rain which smells very nice!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> * I so want to buy something but the truth is I have no idea what.*



@curlyhersheygirl

This is when you know: "You're doing too much".....  When you know you don't need a thang.

#23 more days to go!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

From Labor Day to BF we should also have x1 Pass for something in October? 

A little something to get us over the Hump.

Lemme know your thoughts on this one.


----------



## meka72

So what had happened was...

I forgot that I was on a no buy and got excited when I received a "BOGO 75% off" on liters from Beauty First. I thought that I'd try the Purelogy Hydrating line like someone said I had to do. Lol. But those liters were a little much. So I ended up getting travel sizes (BOGO 50% off). So I spent $24 instead of $100 on liters. 

I'm back on task until the APB sale.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

meka72 said:


> *So what had happened was...
> $100 on liters. *
> 
> I'm back on task until the APB sale.



@meka72
Stories that start out like this always make me nervous.  

It could have been worse.  You could have ended up here.  So good job (unless you really needed those Liters)


----------



## meka72

I like that idea. 



IDareT'sHair said:


> From Labor Day to BF we should also have x1 Pass for something in October?
> 
> A little something to get us over the Hump.
> 
> Lemme know your thoughts on this one.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@bajandoc86
I hope you find someone to help you out.


----------



## meka72

No ma'am, I didn't need those liters at all. That 75% off caused me to blackout...until I saw how much those liters were. Lol. So you're right, it could've been worse. 



IDareT'sHair said:


> @meka72
> Stories that start out like this always make me nervous.
> 
> It could have been worse.  You could have ended up here.  So good job (unless you really needed those Liters)


----------



## IDareT'sHair

meka72 said:


> *That 75% off caused me to blackout...until I saw how much those liters were. Lol. So you're right, it could've been worse.*



@meka72
Yep.  You could have went all "Random" and just started buying errthang .


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> From Labor Day to BF we should also have *x1 Pass for something in October*?
> 
> A little something to get us over the Hump.
> 
> Lemme know your thoughts on this one.



Absolutely


----------



## Shay72

@IDareT'sHair 
I'm for a N/B Labor Day to BF with a pass in October


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Shay72 
Cool!

I know there is always a little something in October?  I can't remember if it's Halloween or something.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> Absolutely



@rileypak
Talmbout some durn Absolutely.  Go sit in the corner!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My x10 Creamy Oils are Out For Delivery!  So, another package today!


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak
> Talmbout some durn Absolutely.  Go sit in the corner!


----------



## BrownBetty

Got my hair from sam's


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Used - Eden Body Work's Coconut Shea Cleansing Conditioner today and I like it.

I still think I like As I Am Coconut Cowash just a little bit better but they are very similar.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

IDareT'sHair said:


> @shawnyblazes
> I thought all the Beauty 'stuff' was B1 G1 50%?
> 
> Well at least the little man got something out of the trip.



Well, shucks!!!! I didn't see anything advertised.  Maybe, its good I didn't.


----------



## Shay72

My J. Monique has arrived. I'm just waiting on Honey Handmade.


----------



## Aggie

I finished my Redken Time Reset Shampoo this morning...finally! That thing lasted loooong and it was a small bottle to boot. I also finished a bottle of coconut oil.


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @shawnyblazes
> I gotta tell you, I'm instantly in Lube with this TMN Macadamia Styling Butter.
> 
> I want like x10 of these.


@IDareT'sHair 

What does the TMN stand for?


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Aggie said:


> @IDareT'sHair
> 
> What does the TMN stand for?



Texture Me Natural

http://www.texturemenatural.com


----------



## divachyk

Made a small purchase today from Ulta - some makeup and 1 liter of Paul Mitchell The Conditioner. I plan to buy more liters before the sale ends....I'd love to get... 

Paul Mitchell The Detangler (great for detangling)
Redken Cleansing Cream (awesome clarifier/chelator)
Nexxus Therappe (excellent moisturizing shampoo)
Nexxus Humectress (great deep conditioner that quickly works with/without heat)
Matrix Biolage HydraSource Conditioning Balm (never tried the real deal, always the knockoff from Sally's but I love it)


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@divachyk 
Are you still doing the N/B with us or are you counting this next Liter Sale purchase as your pass?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

So, my Sarenzo came today (x10 bottles). 

I just got finished smelling them all and thinking about what I wanna reup on.

Gotta tell you that Purple Rain (from the Prince Collection) is amazing.  I'd love another one of those, but I guess I hafta' wait until September.


----------



## divachyk

@IDareT'sHair, Have we started the next no buy? For some reason I thought it was from Labor Day - Black Friday? I'm down for the NB.


----------



## flyygirlll2

@divachyk I just bought the PM Detangler last week from Ulta. Haven't used it yet though.

Currently waiting on...
DB Pumpkin Seed Conditioner
APB
Soultanicals
Donna Marie
UBH
Curlbox
HQS-Greaseless Moisture
Vitamin Shop- AO GPB ( This is still on back order so I might just cancel it)

Danm... I just realized I'm waiting on  more packages than I thought ...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl 
Hey Curl-Gurl!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

divachyk said:


> *Have we started the next no buy? For some reason I thought it was from Labor Day - Black Friday? I'm down for the NB.*



@divachyk
After July4 Sales until Labor Day) and then Labor Day - BF.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> Hey Curl-Gurl!


@IDareT'sHair 
Hey sis.
Just got back from dropping J back off at school. We had a funeral to attend for a classmate that died Monday in a car crash.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

flyygirlll2 said:


> *Danm... I just realized I'm waiting on  more packages than I thought ...*



@flyygirlll2
Me Too!

I'm waiting on:
Cathy Howse
Hairveda
HQS
Honey Handmade
Naturelle Grow


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

divachyk said:


> Made a small purchase today from Ulta - some makeup and 1 liter of Paul Mitchell The Conditioner. I plan to buy more liters before the sale ends....I'd love to get...
> 
> Paul Mitchell The Detangler (great for detangling)
> Redken Cleansing Cream (awesome clarifier/chelator)
> Nexxus Therappe (excellent moisturizing shampoo)
> Nexxus Humectress (great deep conditioner that quickly works with/without heat)
> Matrix Biolage HydraSource Conditioning Balm (never tried the real deal, always the knockoff from Sally's but I love it)


@divachyk 
Man I need to remember these when I use up some more stuff. All your rec's have been great thus far.


----------



## flyygirlll2

@curlyhersheygirl Wow... I'm sorry to hear that.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> From Labor Day to BF we should also have x1 Pass for something in October?
> 
> A little something to get us over the Hump.
> 
> Lemme know your thoughts on this one.


@IDareT'sHair 
This sounds good to me.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *We had a funeral to attend for a classmate that died Monday in a car crash.*



@curlyhersheygirl
#sad


----------



## divachyk

Ooops @IDareT'sHair, I'mma need a few passes, buying makes me feel better during times like this. After dh's appts and stuff are over, I'll focus. But yes, I'll commit to the cause thereafter.

@curlyhersheygirl, I'm so sorry to hear that. The items I listed are all staples except PM The Conditioner...that's a new one I'm trying.

@flyygirlll2, PM The Detangler has awesome slip. Like the comb glides through my hair with ease. And, afterwards, my hair is hydrated. My hair would feel a bit weird after using Tresemme. The Detangler has the Tresemme kind of slip on my hair.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

@flyygirlll2  & @IDareT'sHair 
Thanks ladies. The boys took it really hard. They were all part of the church's youth ministry together as well as school friends.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl
Still focusing on putting away some empties in between these buys. 

The more stuff I use up in-between, the better I'll feel.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> Still focusing on putting away some empties in between these buys.
> 
> The more stuff I use up in-between, the better I'll feel.


@IDareT'sHair 
That's so true. I feel like my stash is becoming more organized if that makes any sense.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

divachyk said:


> *Ooops, I'mma need a few passes, buying makes me feel better during times like this. After dh's appts and stuff are over, I'll focus. But yes, I'll commit to the cause thereafter.*



@divachyk 
Gone & Knock them Liters out since they're on Sale and then right back on your game.


----------



## flyygirlll2

@divachyk Thanks for the review. I can't wait to try it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *That's so true. I feel like my stash is becoming more organized if that makes any sense.*


@curlyhersheygirl
Well.no..actually it doesn't because I know what you over there sitting on....


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My SSI Peach should be here Monday too.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> Well.no..actually it doesn't because I know what you over there sitting on....


@IDareT'sHair 
LOL You're so terrible.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *Thanks ladies. The boys took it really hard. They were all part of the church's youth ministry together as well as school friends.*



@curlyhersheygirl
That so sad Ms. Curly.  You & the Kurl-Family have our sympathy.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *LOL You're so terrible*.



@curlyhersheygirl
Gurl...You know I know.

Fo'Fiddy.

Imma send you a GM whenever it gets here for you to try.

I know you stopped buying from her a long time ago.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> Gurl...You know I know.
> 
> Fo'Fiddy.
> 
> Imma send you a GM whenever it gets here for you to try.
> 
> I know you stopped buying from her a long time ago.


@IDareT'sHair 
Yeah I know you know lol

Yeah I left her alone a long time ago but her stuff was on point.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *Yeah I know you know lol
> 
> Yeah I left her alone a long time ago but her stuff was on point.*



@curlyhersheygirl
And you know exactly what's up over here in this piece even though we are miles apart.

Yeah, I will definitely send you a jar and a couple Creamy Oils.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I think I'm getting use to air-drying, it definitely cuts my hair time in half.  I still need my dryer though for Protein Treatments.

It takes my hair a couple days to dry tho'


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I looked in my Fridge in my Garage and saw some things I forgot I had:
L.A.C.E. Brahmi DC'er
BM Bee-U-ti-Ful  DC'er
NG Coconut Water & Mango DC'er
Bel Nouvo DC'er
KBB Luscious Locs
*And Several others.

I tend to focus on the "stuff" inside and forget I got a whole other stash out in my Garage.  Mostly 16oz's out there.

@curlyhersheygirl
I still haven't used any of our Ms. Jessie Super Sweet Back.


----------



## flyygirlll2

I forgot to mention that the other day at work, I brought a large bag of products for my coworker. She has a 11 yr. old daughter and was talking about her hair being dry.

So the next day when I brought in DC's, Leave in's, cleansers, and Moisturizers. She was so surprised and happy. She was like "Omg girl, you must have a lot of products!"  I said yeah, that's an understatement 

I always feel good giving away products to someone who needs it.


----------



## bajandoc86

I totally forgot to tell you ladies about what happened a few days ago.

I bought a hair cream called The Curl Smiler Growth & Repair Curl Butter (http://www.naturalencouragement.bigcartel.com) while I was in the US, 2 days before I flew back to Ja...keep in mind I have only been back in Jamaica for 10 days. 

Thursday night I opened up that jar and it legit *exploded!!* . The product had separated *completely *(most of the jar was just oil with bits of cream floating on the top), and when I cracked it open the lid went pop and stuff went everywhere!!!! I was so mad .

I mean it's been hot as hell down here as it always is during the summer, but I have NEVER had a product do me like that. Neva eva.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

bajandoc86 said:


> I totally forgot to tell you ladies about what happened a few days ago.
> 
> I bought a hair cream called The Curl Smiler Growth & Repair Curl Butter (http://www.naturalencouragement.bigcartel.com) while I was in the US, 2 days before I flew back to Ja...keep in mind I have only been back in Jamaica for 10 days.
> 
> Thursday night I opened up that jar and it legit *exploded!!* . The product had separated *completely *(most of the jar was just oil with bits of cream floating on the top), and when I cracked it open the lid went pop and stuff went everywhere!!!! I was so mad .
> 
> I mean it's been hot as hell down here as it always is during the summer, but I have NEVER had a product do me like that. Neva eva.



Thanks for this.  I was tempted on instagram to get it.


No thank you!!! Keeping it moving right along.   Whatever was boiling up in there , preservatives gone  wrong and heat never mix.


----------



## divachyk

@IDareT'sHair, my hair takes a while to dry too. I now keep my t-shirt on until it's practically dry and then apply my leave-ins. It dries quicker that way and is not damp for days.


----------



## Aggie

This morning I finished up the last bit of my Macadamia Nourishing Moisture Masque in a quick cowash, plus I gave a 3/4 full jar of SM Anti-Breakage Mask to my sister yesterday. She is trying to go natural and I'm trying to help her achieve her natural hair growth efforts. Now on to another deep conditioner.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

divachyk said:


> *my hair takes a while to dry too. I now keep my t-shirt on until it's practically dry and then apply my leave-ins. It dries quicker that way and is not damp for days*.



@divachyk 
Thanks for this tip.


----------



## rileypak

Scalp was a bit itchy yesterday. Need to check some labels to see if citrus was hiding somewhere. I'll put some seaweed aloe.vera.gel on the itchy spots in the meanwhile.


----------



## Beamodel

Used up SM Purification Masque last week. I forgot to post it. I have 2 more back ups I believe.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Last night I kept trying to place Sarenzo's Cherry Drop?  It's the dup scent for APB's Chicks Dig It.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> Scalp was a bit itchy yesterday. *Need to check some labels to see if citrus was hiding somewhere.* I'll put some seaweed aloe.vera.gel on the itchy spots in the meanwhile.


@rileypak
What do you think it was?


----------



## Shay72

I've gotta get better at reporting what I've used up. Right now that's only sunflower oil. No back ups but plenty of other oils. I will repurchase at  some point.


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak
> What do you think it was?



Nothing smelled particularly citrus-y in the Soultanicals DC but I wonder if the "fragrant oils blend" is hiding citrus in it...


----------



## rileypak

Finally opened my package from Sams Beauty!


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Used up Lakishma (sp) cupboards Amla and Honey Detangling conditioner.  No backups but will repurchase soon.


----------



## flyygirlll2

Used up ...
Vo5 Kiwi Like Clarifying Conditioner
 (No back up but will repurchase)
Jakeala Dope DC
(No back up and won't repurchase)
HV Stirinillah DC
( 1 back up) 
APB Avocado Cupuacu Hair Lotion
(No back up but will repurchase)


----------



## divachyk

I've used up quite a bit and totally forgot to report it. I've since trashed all of the bottles. It was like 7 or 8 bottles of random stuff. I did use up a Sally's knockoff Paul Mitchell The Detangler & Matrix Biolage Conditioning Balm today.


----------



## Aggie

This morning I finished up a bottle of avj and will cracking open one of my backups .


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Used up HQ Brazilian Cocoa cowash.  Not a repurchase.   Took forever.   

Almost finished a APB ultra conditioning souffle. One backup and will scoop at least 5 during the saleft.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@flyygirlll2 @divachyk @shawnyblazes @Aggie

Glad ya'll usin' up some stuff.  Keep Pushin!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My SSI Sugar Peach should be here tomorrow.  Not sure what else if anything? 

No movement period on that durn Honey's Handmade. (They may be going back on my list)


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I realize I over bought Hair Lotions. Don't know what I was stockpiling for? 

Ya'll know how I do.

I'll take inventory soon but I'm pretty sure a lot of these will to go into Spring/Summer '17.

Hair Dew, HTN Growth Lotion and a few of the other 'heavier' ones will be okay for Fall.

@flyygirlll2


----------



## flyygirlll2

@IDareT'sHair I should be good with hair lotions for a while... unless there's a very good sale 

Honestly, I've just been keeping it simple lately  with using either a moisturizing leave in or mouisturiser, followed by the Wetline gel. I have enough butters to play around with in the fall.

Donna Marie shipped, as well as Curlbox and DB. Does Cathy Howse  typically take long to ship?
I also hope too that HQ ships soon.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

flyygirlll2 said:


> *Does Cathy Howse take typically take long to ship?*


@flyygirlll2
Not normally.  I bet we hear something this week.  It comes UPS or FedEx.

So, sounds like you are having good success with that Wetline Gel uh?  I still haven't pulled mine out.

ETA: I think you will love DM Hair Whip.


----------



## flyygirlll2

@IDareT'sHair Oh ok. Yes, this is the first gel that's worked for me. I can't really do wash n go's with all the relaxed ends left but I use it on my twists.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@flyygirlll2 @rileypak
I gotta focus on using up some things, like some of the things I found yesterday in my Fridge in the Garage.

Definitely need to use that NG Coconut Water DC'er (old label) and L.A.C.E. Bramhi (it's not Bloom & something now). I'll take a look at both of those.

Since I'm almost finished with AO's HSR, it will be time for me to put a few more DC'ers in rotation.


----------



## BrownBetty

Sarenzo put a card in my box

"7/29 - 31, xmas in July"


----------



## IDareT'sHair

BrownBetty said:


> *Sarenzo put a card in my box
> 
> "7/29 - 31, xmas in July"*



@BrownBetty
I didn't have anything in my Package.  I'll use my pass for this instead of APB.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Shay72 
My Honey's has not moved. Period.  What about yours?


----------



## Shay72

There's a soap sale on Friday too because apparently people CTFU during the 7/1 sale and they wanted to give everyone a chance. I may or may not get anything. I mean there is their Christmas in July sale two weeks later.


----------



## Shay72

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Shay72
> My Honey's has not moved. Period.  What about yours?


Nope


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72 said:


> *I mean there is their Christmas in July sale two weeks later.*



@Shay72
I'm waiting on this!

I wish all the scents would be available for this, but I gotta go with whatever they have.

I'd like to get more of the scents from the _Prince Collection_ and a couple others that aren't currently listed.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I'll put: HV's Acai Phyto Berry into rotation for Cowashing.  And probably another Liter of Elucence Moisture Balance? 

I wish I was cowashing more than twice a week.  But I haven't bumped it up to x3 days a week.  Maybe if I was wearing my hair out, I'd be cowashing more?


----------



## PJaye

Having to pack and unpack 10 boxes of hair products...not including tools, accessories, etc...has really curbed my urge to shop.  Since May, I've only made 2 purchases (3 if you count some nail polish for my sisters).  For me, that's ridiculously low.  Maybe I should take my temperature.


----------



## BrownBetty

I finished a APB capacau lotion. I have a couple of backups. I will order more during the sale.

This no buy is really helping me focus on my stash.  I can discern what works and what doesn't especially when it comes to leave ins and moisture.


----------



## Aggie

shawnyblazes said:


> Used up HQ Brazilian Cocoa cowash.  Not a repurchase.   Took forever.
> 
> *Almost finished a APB ultra conditioning souffle.* One backup and will scoop at least 5 during the saleft.



@shawnyblazes,

This is also in my APB wish list on Etsy. I can't wait to get this one. Looks like it got a lot of great reviews too.


----------



## bajandoc86

I am having so much fun with my wigs! I wanna buy moooorrrreeeeee 

I have a wishlist of wigs to buy after this no-buy is over. When is it over?  Next week?  *runs away from Ms.T*


----------



## Aggie

PJaye said:


> Having to pack and unpack 10 boxes of hair products...not including tools, accessories, etc...has really curbed my urge to shop.  Since May, I've only made 2 purchases (3 if you count some nail polish for my sisters).  For me, that's ridiculously low.  Maybe I should take my temperature.


Actually @PJaye, 

Thats funny

This is kinda therapeutic for me too. It helps me a lot during the no buy challenges. It makes me feel that I just got some things new all over again. I do this to put some things in rotation that needs to be used up as well.


----------



## Aggie

bajandoc86 said:


> I am having so much fun with my wigs! I wanna buy moooorrrreeeeee
> 
> I have a wishlist of wigs to buy after this no-buy is over. When is it over?  Next week?  *runs away from Ms.T*


@bajandoc86 

Which ones do you have? Do you have any Toni Daley or Fingercomber wigs?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Clawdt....Don't tell me Imma 'bout to mess up?  @flyygirlll2  I want some bekura.  And I also feel it's my 'duty' to get some BoBeam.

I am going to try to refrain.  I cannot beweave the Price Hike on Bekura.  Glad I still have several jars of things left in my Stash.  

I wanted to revisit that durn Apple Sorghum.  Ain't no way I'm paying $24 for that.  I also wanted to try Tonga Mousse.  

Imma try to press on though through boff.  I have plenty of BoBeam, but I like to support her whenever she has a Sale, cause she's just so durn Nice. (LOL)


----------



## flyygirlll2

@IDareT'sHair I'm trying to hold it together cause I do have points for them.... But don't be mad at me if I get something


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Aggie said:


> @shawnyblazes,
> 
> This is also in my APB wish list on Etsy. I can't wait to get this one. Looks like it got a lot of great reviews too.


I love it enough to make it my sole deep conditioner but won't because I'm a PJ.  It's the business. I hope she leaves the formula as is.


----------



## flyygirlll2

Ok, so I just got the Honey Latte (back up) and the Java Bean & Honey Smoothing Balm  I will have a seat now.


----------



## Aggie

I finally finished my jar of CRN Aloe Whipped Butter Gel. It was good but I tried that Almond Jai Butter on a few strands of hair and my curls popped wayyy better than it did with the Aloe Whipped Butter gel. 

Soooo, the aloe whipped butter gel will not go on my repurchase list. I'm really feelin' that Almond Jai butter though.


----------



## Aggie

I decided to use my CRN Curlaide Moisture Butter next. I'll see how well my hair likes this one so I'll know if this will also go on my repurchase list. It feels pretty rich in my hands but I need to know how well my hair will absorb it. I'll use it maybe tomorrow.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

bajandoc86 said:


> *When is it over?  Next week?  *runs away from Ms.T* *



@bajandoc86
You know you Betta' Run

You know we just started back July5


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@flyygirlll2 @Aggie

Um.....What Are Ya'll Doin?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My Naturelle Grow and my New Dryer came today!


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @flyygirlll2 @Aggie
> 
> Um.....What Are Ya'll Doin?


@IDareT'sHair

Yeah, I'm a really bad girl but it was not my fault! I blame @flyygirlll2 and @Rastafarai. They are to blame. Not me 

Ain't nobody told dem to go and write great reviews and stuff


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Aggie
You need to get back over to your 3 month N/B Challenge. 

You over here messing up our flow.


----------



## flyygirlll2

@Aggie Me? ...........


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Got Ship Notice from Hairveda.

Still nothing from Honey's Handmade.  #janky


----------



## flyygirlll2

Sorry ya'll  but back to the NB 

I recieved my DB, Donna Marie, and Curlbox today. I must say, I'm not really that thrilled with the products they sent from Curlbox. They didn't say what it was going to be and I was all hyped


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@flyygirlll2
I wonder how many Bekura Points I have?  How do you find that out?

I am trying to think of the name of the boxes I was getting that Naturally Smitten from?


----------



## flyygirlll2

@IDareT'sHair It shows your points when you're about to make the payment. It gives you the choice to use your points then. Yeah the products that came are True by Made Beautiful. I thought it was going to be something else. They said these products were flying off the shelves... I was like which shelf? 

Anyways... I recieved my 16 oz DB Pumpkin Seed Conditioner in a jar


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@flyygirlll2 
I see I have $5.00 CR with Bekura.


----------



## flyygirlll2

@IDareT'sHair Oh ok. Mine was about $12.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

flyygirlll2 said:


> *Yeah the products that came are True by Made Beautiful. I thought it was going to be something else. They said these products were flying off the shelves... I was like which shelf?
> 
> Anyways... I recieved my 16 oz DB Pumpkin Seed Conditioner in a jar *



@flyygirlll2 
For Real.  What Shelves?  They a Lie from the Pit of H3LL!

Yum.  DB Pumpkin.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@flyygirlll2
I don't need any Bekura anyway. 

It was hard enough tryna' find someplace to put that NG .


----------



## flyygirlll2

@IDareT'sHair Girl, when I opened the box I sucked my teeth lol. Granted , I haven't tried them but I know the reviews for this line have been mixed. At first I thought it was going to be Mane Choice or something better. 

Idk but I wish I didn't spend the $40 on this.


----------



## flyygirlll2

@IDareT'sHair Speaking of NG, my coworker told me the NG Sweet Plantain Leave in and the Mouisturizing Spritz  that I gave her worked very well for her daughter's hair.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

flyygirlll2 said:


> *Idk but I wish I didn't spend the $40 on this*.



@flyygirlll2
I know that's right.  40-durn-dollas for some True.  FALSE


----------



## IDareT'sHair

flyygirlll2 said:


> *speaking of NG, my coworker told me the NG Sweet Plantain Leave in and the Mouisturizing Spritz  that I gave her worked very well for her daughter's hair.*



@flyygirlll2
Good Line!


----------



## flyygirlll2

@IDareT'sHair I am smdh for spending that money for real. I could have bought myself better stuff. I might just have to gift these to someone. Maybe I might try the spritz and leave in but I don't have interest in trying the other stuff.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@flyygirlll2 
I'm half-way dreading my HV coming because I hafta' find room for it.


----------



## flyygirlll2

@IDareT'sHair I'm in the same boat  I still have a few more things on the way and I have to figure out where I'm going to put them.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Shay72
I finally heard back from HH.  My stuff was never mailed.  She said she just found it and will be mailing (for real) ASAP.

She has placed herself back on my Never-Again list with this. 

It took her this long to respond and then she said she "just found my package"  Nope, No, and No Thank You.

ETA: I should ask for a refund.  But I wanna try that durn Knot in my Fro' Joe.


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> You need to get back over to your 3 month N/B Challenge.
> 
> You over here messing up our flow.


----------



## flyygirlll2

@IDareT'sHair Danm... That is so ridiculous. How are you going to just tell someone "Oh.. Yeah I just found your package now that you've hit me up"  Girl bye.

I would be done after that. It shows carelessness.


----------



## Aggie

flyygirlll2 said:


> @Aggie Me? ...........


@flyygirlll2 

Don't be coy. You know it's all your fault why I'm weak in da knees with my recent purchases. You and @Rastafarai. I blame ya'll.


----------



## flyygirlll2

@Aggie Girl, you know when those pj senses light up it's a wrap.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

flyygirlll2 said:


> Danm... That is so ridiculous. How are you going to just tell someone "Oh.. Yeah I just found your package now that you've hit me up"  Girl bye.
> 
> I would be done after that. It shows carelessness.



@flyygirlll2
It took her over a week to tell me this.

I told her it hasn't moved since the label was created.

She said she just moved..... but she found it and will be sending it soon.


----------



## flyygirlll2

@IDareT'sHair This is the type of foolishness that will not be excused. If someone has paid you for a product (s) it's your responsibility to make sure the customer receives their stuff in a timely manner. Smh.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Aggie said:


>



@Aggie
Seriously.

And don't be blaming nobody over here in this thread.


----------



## Aggie

flyygirlll2 said:


> @Aggie Girl, you know when those pj senses light up it's a wrap.


 Sadly it's true @flyygirlll2


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@flyygirlll2
She kept sending me a "Review This Product" link and I kept writing her back saying, I've never received the product........And that's when she came back with that bullshiggety.


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> Seriously.
> 
> And don't be blaming nobody over here in this thread.


@IDareT'sHair 

Well I ain't blamin' myself. Das fa sure, . A good mind told me ta stay outta dese threads, but did I listen?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl 
Curly, did you know Bekura had points?  That's news to me.  I only had 5 bucks worth of points tho'.

I'm good with it, because I don't need anything.  I think I can wait until BF to get something from them.

That's not really something I use all the time, although I've been using Whiskey-Vanilla lately.

I still have x2 YAMs x2 Tapiocas, x2 Cacao Bark and x1-2 Whiskeys.  I'm still amazed at that price hike tho' YIKES!


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

@IDareT'sHair 
I finally bout the Apalus brush for Bella. We'll try it out this week .


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> Curly, did you know Bekura had points?  That's news to me.  I only had 5 bucks worth of points tho'.
> 
> I'm good with it, because I don't need anything.  I think I can wait until BF to get something from them.
> 
> That's not really something I use all the time, although I've been using Whiskey-Vanilla lately.
> 
> I still have x2 YAMs x2 Tapiocas, x2 Cacao Bark and x1-2 Whiskeys.  I'm still amazed at that price hike tho' YIKES!


@IDareT'sHair 
I wasn't aware of that. Those prices are crazy so I'll need a great sale to patronize them.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *I finally bout the Apalus brush for Bella. We'll try it out this week *.



@curlyhersheygirl

Nice!  Pink or Black?

She & I will hafta' compare results.  I can't wait to try some of her straightening products.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *I wasn't aware of that. Those prices are crazy so I'll need a great sale to patronize them.*



@curlyhersheygirl

They are having 20% until Thursday I think = CELEBRATE.  Those prices are downright Ig'nant.

I'm pretty set with them and can wait and see what's up BF.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I'm half-way tempted to tell Honey Handmade to just issue me a refund.

Them, Sarenzo and Soultanicals are ALL on a very short leash with me.

ETA: And  HQS


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> 
> Nice!  Pink or Black?
> 
> She & I will hafta' compare results.  I can't wait to try some of her straightening products.


@IDareT'sHair 
She got the pink. I also bought some Chi products to try out so I'll keep you posted.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> I'm half-way tempted to tell Honey Handmade to issue me a refund.


@IDareT'sHair 
To be honest I would've asked for a refund. That situation was ridiculous.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

IDareT'sHair said:


> *ETA: And  HQS*



@curlyhersheygirl
And HQS.  I'm looking to get my money back as well if I don't hear something from her by 07-15, I will contact PP.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> And HQS.  I'm looking to get my money back as well if I don't hear something from her by 07-15, I will contact PP.


@IDareT'sHair 
Yeah keep on top of  that.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl
I contacted HQS and never heard back but another Posted said she texted her and she said she would be mailing things out this past weekend.

But, I'm ready to get my money back from her too.  It's too much stuff out here to be foolin' with substandard CS.

Did you get a Ship Notice from HV?


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

I found an old formulation of BRB's coconut hair milk in the stash. Man why do folks keep changing stuff. This version is so good.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

@IDareT'sHair 
I did get a shipping notice from HV. That's the last package I'm waiting on.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl 
I mentioned you yesterday and said, I still haven't tried Miss Jessie's SSB yet.  I guess that will be in my Winter line-up.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *I did get a shipping notice from HV. That's the last package I'm waiting on.*



@curlyhersheygirl
I emailed HH and told her if she had a problem getting my stuff out by tomorrow, just gone & issue me a Refund.  Same thang Imma tell HQS.

Even BJ 'Nem beat them slugs.

If I didn't have money tied up in HH & HQS, I could have gotten more HV.


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> And HQS.  I'm looking to get my money back as well if I don't hear something from her by 07-15, I will contact PP.


@IDareT'sHair 

When did you place your order with HQS anyway?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Aggie said:


> When did you place your order with HQS anyway?



@Aggie
Long enough to have heard something back.  I would need to check that HQS Thread for the exact date. 

Maybe 07-01/07-02?


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> Long enough to have heard something back.  I would need to check that HQS Thread for the exact date.
> 
> Maybe 07-01/07-02?


Okay thanks. That's definitely long enough. Do you think she's working on making these products alone? She can't possibly have any help if she takes this long to give a shipping notification in this amount of time.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Aggie 
At this point, I don't really care.  If I haven't heard anything by Friday, I am contacting PP.  Period.


----------



## Aggie

I'm with you @IDareT'sHair


----------



## rileypak

Received a shipping notice from Sarenzo today


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Used Up:
x1 12oz HQS Greaseless Moisture  1/2 12oz Jar b/up
Beautifully Bamboo (x2-3 b/ups)


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> I mentioned you yesterday and said, I still haven't tried Miss Jessie's SSB yet.  I guess that will be in my Winter line-up.


@IDareT'sHair 
I may pull one out next month if we stay on schedule.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *I may pull one out next month if we stay on schedule.*



@curlyhersheygirl
I'll try to get to these this Winter. 

I still need to put a dent in a lot of my Handmade/Naturals first.  I'm sure MJ SBS has a much longer shelf-life.

I really need to use up my Curl Junkie (Curl Rehab & Deep Fix).


----------



## rileypak

Picked up my CurlMart order


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I got a notice about my Subscription being cancelled, but it isn't due to expire until 2017.


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> I got a notice about my Subscription being cancelled, but it isn't due to expire until 2017.



For LHCF? I had that happen earlier this year.

I paid not even thinking about the date and they refunded me almost immediately.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@rileypak
Yes.  I was blocked out and now I'm back in.  I received an email from PP this a.m. saying my LHCF Subscription had been cancelled.  *Skrange* anyway, I hope I am able to get on later this evening.  I am paid up until sometime in 2017.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I thought my SSI Sugar Peach would be here today. 

It said: "Out For Delivery" at 8:13 this a.m. and it still haven't arrived, even though the rest of my mail has.

I wonder where it is?

#disappointed.


----------



## PJaye

Earlier, I used the SSI Sugar Peach to cowash and OMGoodness that stuff is lovely.  It absolutely justifies purchasing 5 bottles of it a couple of months ago.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My SSI Peach still hasn't arrived and still out for delivery.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I'm really angry w/USPS.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My Sugar Peach is lost.  I just got off the phone with USPS.  #Boo.

Tracking info is now saying: Delivery Status has not been updated.

Upset about Honey Handmades and HQS.  Both of them will end on my list.

@rileypak  That's a good CM Sale on CJ especially 'if' you use cm15.


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak  That's a good CM Sale on CJ especially 'if' you use cm15.



I know!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> *I know! *



@rileypak
And I've been wanting sum-mo of dat.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@rileypak @flyygirlll2
I asked for my money back from both HQS and HH.  We'll see what happens.  I done got tired now. Just gone & gimme my coins.

Especially since their track records aren't the best.

Will keep you posted.


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak
> And I've been wanting sum-mo of dat.



I wanted to try the DCs you all rave about...but I needs muh pass for the APB sale.
So I'm going to go to Ama.zonSmi.le and buy something [non-hair related of course] to make myself feel better for not caving on this sale


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@rileypak
If I get my coins back from these non-performers, I may hafta' treat myself to a little something to calm my nerves.....


----------



## flyygirlll2

@IDareT'sHair If I don't hear anything back in terms of a shipping notification, I will be asking for a refund as well.


----------



## flyygirlll2

Well, on a positive note, my Soultanicals order is out for delivery. She didn't take 50 years to send it... Won't he do it!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@flyygirlll2
I really hated to do that to HQS.  I really like her, but business is business.  So...oh well.


----------



## flyygirlll2

@IDareT'sHair I know, but if you are shelling out money for products, there's an expectation that you will receive your items at a reasonable time. She said she would ship them prior and she hasn't. That's unacceptable.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

flyygirlll2 said:


> Well, on a positive note, my Soultanicals order is out for delivery. She didn't take 50 years to send it... *Won't he do it! *



@flyygirlll2
Yes He Will.

https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct...UlAfRxJu_1fwgy4Zg&sig2=6nW2Ig3RnUXFST_gOvOPhQ


----------



## IDareT'sHair

IDareT'sHair said:


> @flyygirlll2
> Yes He Will.
> 
> https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=1&cad=rja&uact=8&ved=0ahUKEwifnrSX0PDNAhWF1B4KHZNDBFUQtwIIHDAA&url=https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3_7ulqljPo4&usg=AFQjCNHWHmgVf1XLYUlAfRxJu_1fwgy4Zg&sig2=6nW2Ig3RnUXFST_gOvOPhQ




@flyygirlll2


----------



## flyygirlll2

@IDareT'sHair ....


----------



## rileypak

And purchase made! It wasn't for me but I still feel a little better


----------



## IDareT'sHair

flyygirlll2 said:


> ....




@flyygirlll2
Don't it be like that tho'?  Foolin' with these unpredictable folks.

@rileypak
Glad you feelin' better.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

@IDareT'sHair 
I hope you get the refund. Folks like those vendors just ruin the entire shopping experience


----------



## divachyk

Received my puff cuffs today! HairVeda and Scalp Invigorator shipped.


----------



## PJaye

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak
> If I get my coins back from these non-performers, I may hafta' treat myself to a little something to calm my nerves.....



You can't; you're on a no-buy.  No backsies or do-overs.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

PJaye said:


> You can't; you're on a no-buy.  No backsies or do-overs.



@PJaye
You are absolutely right.  But you know a OG PJ always gone look for a loophole.

I will try not to, but this whole ordeal has me flusterated (LOL).


----------



## MilkChocolateOne

IDareT'sHair said:


> @flyygirlll2
> Yes He Will.
> 
> https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=1&cad=rja&uact=8&ved=0ahUKEwifnrSX0PDNAhWF1B4KHZNDBFUQtwIIHDAA&url=https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3_7ulqljPo4&usg=AFQjCNHWHmgVf1XLYUlAfRxJu_1fwgy4Zg&sig2=6nW2Ig3RnUXFST_gOvOPhQ



thank you for this omg 

this one is funny too


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@MilkChocolateOne
Girl, we in here gettin' our Shout On about getting packages!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@flyygirlll2 @rileypak @curlyhersheygirl @Shay72 
Well wouldn't you know since I asked for my money back from Honey's Handmade, my package made it's way to the P.O. supposedly yesterday.

Ain't nothing been updated tho', but it's on it's way.  Yeah....right.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@flyygirlll2 @rileypak
No response yet regarding my PP Dispute email to HQS.

FLYYG- I also emailed UBH about my Product Status.  I don't ever remember it taking this long to get my stuff.


----------



## flyygirlll2

@IDareT'sHair Honey's Handmade is just .  Still no shipping notification from HQ and nothing from UBH either. UBH is supposed to give me the difference I paid since I requested a 16oz. These long arse drawn out shipping times  are getting ridiculous at this point. I can see why some folks prefer buying OTG.


----------



## divachyk

Not hair related and I hate to put my personal business out there but it's easier than private messaging all of you that are in my corner. Dh had cancer before, yall know that. We thought that chapter was closed. He's been having some issues lately and today's appt didn't go as we'd hoped. Please stand with me in prayer while we wait for the pathology report that this is not what they think.

@sunnieb, @Nix08, I know yall don't come in here much but tagging you as well.


----------



## flyygirlll2

@divachyk  I'm sorry to hear about your DH. I will pray for a good outcome.


----------



## Aggie

I just gave the CRN Curlaide Moisture Butter to my niece. I hope it works for her relaxed hair. My hair didn't like it.

I've decided to use Camille Rose Naturals Coconut Water Style Setter. It's hydrating so I might be able to use it as a moisturizer as well. I just put it on my hair line and it absorbed like a charm, plus it's shiny. It has a mild coconutty smell, not over-powering at all. 

I have so many hair products on their way that I don't mind sharing some of my stash with family, especially since they don't work for me.


----------



## Aggie

@divachyk 

Oh my dear precious one. I will be praying for you and your DH. No matter what, HIS strength is perfect in our weakness. Lean on Him as we pray for you both.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@divachyk 
We will be lifting you both up in Prayer.  Stay Strong.  Be Encouraged. Keep the Faith.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

@divachyk 
Sis I'll be praying for you and DH. Claiming positive results in Jesus' name.


----------



## Aggie

MilkChocolateOne said:


> thank you for this omg
> 
> this one is funny too


 That was funny.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Received my HV order. Now time for package withdrawal.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Used Up:
x1 HH's Knot Going Bananas (no back ups)


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *Received my HV order.* Now time for package withdrawal.



@curlyhersheygirl 
Mine should be here tomorrow.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

@IDareT'sHair 
Are you getting something to ease your frustration?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl 
What's Up Ms. C


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *Are you getting something to ease your frustration?*



@curlyherhseygirl

What's MY NAME???

You know my nerves is bad.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyherhseygirl
> 
> What's MY NAME???
> 
> You know my nerves is bad.


@IDareT'sHair 
I might get something to show solidarity


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl
I gots my eye on some CJ.  With cm15 we talkin' thurrty.

Did you look up your Bekura points?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *I might get something to show solidarity*



@curlyhersheygirl
You know you need to.  What you gettin'?

OT: Regardless of what happens with HQS, Imma still send you some Creamies.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> I gots my eye on some CJ.  With cm15 we talkin' thurrty.
> 
> Did you look up your Bekura points?


@IDareT'sHair 
Yes I don't have much points.

I also have my eye on some CJ


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *I also have my eye on some CJ*


@curlyhersheygirl
What CJ are you looking at? 

I've been using it a lot lately.  More so now that I'm natural.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl

In my CJ Stash I have:
Argan & Olive (love it as a R/O)
Repair Me
Smoothing Conditioner
Smoothing Lotion
Curl Rehab
Deep Fix


----------



## rileypak

@divachyk 
So sorry to hear that and will be sending up prayers for you and DH


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> 
> In my CJ Stash I have:
> Argan & Olive (love it as a R/O)
> Repair Me
> Smoothing Conditioner
> Smoothing Lotion
> Curl Rehab
> Deep Fix


@IDareT'sHair 
All I have left in my stash is a liter of daily fix.
I would get some repair me during the CJ sale at CM though


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> @IDareT'sHair
> *All I have left in my stash is a liter of daily fix*.
> I would get some repair me during the CJ sale at CM though



@curlyhersheygirl
Nice.

Repair Me is also always nice to keep in the Stash.  Always.

Do you ever use Curl Rehab or Deep Fix?


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

@IDareT'sHair 
Rehab only worked for me as a LI and deep fix was really nice but I never repurchased because I got distracted by other goodies lol


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> Rehab only worked for me as a LI and *deep fix was really nice but I never repurchased because I got distracted by other goodies lol*



@curlyhersheygirl
Isn't it the way it always happens???  *The Life & Struggles of a Product Junkie*

That's interesting, Curl Rehab as a L-I?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl
I cannot beweave how great DB's Pumpkin Seed is working for me as a L-I


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *All I have left in my stash is a liter of daily fix.*



@curlyhersheygirl
One of the best Cleansing Conditioners of all time.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> One of the best Cleansing Conditioners of all time.


@IDareT'sHair 
So true. I compare all others to that


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *So true. I compare all others to that*



@curlyhersheygirl

With good reason.  It is definitely all that.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl
How do you & the Kurl-Kidz use DB Pumpkin?


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> How do you & the Kurl-Kidz use DB Pumpkin?


@IDareT'sHair 
We use it as a R/O and DC


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> We use it as a R/O and DC



@curlyhersheygirl
I still need to try it as a DC.  I'm glad we got those 16oz'ers.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> I still need to try it as a DC.  I'm glad we got those 16oz'ers.


@IDareT'sHair 
Yup I'm also glad it's in a jar now.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@flyygirlll2

I heard right back from UBH.  She said one of their ingredients is backordered and offered me free shipping if I wanted to wait OR a complete Refund.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *Yup I'm also glad it's in a jar now.*


@curlyhersheygirl
Me Too! 

I will try it as a DC soon.  I love(d) it as a Cowash & Final R/O but thought I was being wasteful of such deliciousness.


----------



## Shay72

I'm going to buy my face masks (pastes) during the Bobeam sale.


----------



## flyygirlll2

@IDareT'sHair Thanks for letting me know about UBH.

ETA- Are you going to wait or get a refund? Did she say how long it would take. I think I'm going to send an email.


----------



## Shay72

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Shay72
> I finally heard back from HH.  My stuff was never mailed.  She said she just found it and will be mailing (for real) ASAP.
> 
> She has placed herself back on my Never-Again list with this.
> 
> It took her this long to respond and then she said she "just found my package"  Nope, No, and No Thank You.
> 
> ETA: I should ask for a refund.  But I wanna try that durn Knot in my Fro' Joe.


Well let me send an email too since my stuff ain't moved.


----------



## flyygirlll2

@IDareT'sHair I just bought Curl Junkie Repair Me. I needed something to make me feel better today.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I'm still tryna' track down my SSI Sugar Peach.  The P.O. still cannot locate it even though they received it and had it marked "Out For Delivery".

Not sure what's up with that, but I am not happy.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

@divachyk  Many prayers and thoughts. Lean on him and know that he hears all prayers.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Shay72
I asked for a refund and she tells me she mailed it Tuesday. 

Needless to say it still hasn't been updated via USPS.  (Which doesn't mean anything, because I have a package lost right now), but anyway, it's highly doubtful she really sent it. 

Especially after telling another patron she didn't mail her stuff because she was out of an ingredient, and then she went on vacation.......

So, my trust level with her does not exist.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

flyygirlll2 said:


> Thanks for letting me know about UBH.
> *ETA- Are you going to wait or get a refund? Did she say how long it would take. I think I'm going to send an email*.



@flyygirlll2
I said I would 'wait' since it is a HG for me.

And getting that $12.00 back from shipping is a huge win, since she rarely (if ever) has sales.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

@IDareT'sHair 
I got x4 Repair Me.
Couldn't pass up that deal. Plus it's my 20th anniversary today so I deserve to celebrate .
Now back on the N/B until APB's sale


----------



## Froreal3

I received a bunch of orders. No more hair stuff for a while. I got Naturelle Grow, Hairveda, SSI, and Keravada. I'm mad at Hairveda. The Cocasta oil doesn't smell sweet and the consistency is much thinner. The Almond Glaze consistency is not the same...it's more like a soft pomade rather than a thick grease. I now have no need for anything from them. 

I love he scent of the Naturelle Grow Plantain Leave in. I liked the Keravada Hydromax Cowash, but it isn't really the same as the old 4 in 1. I have been using their Caramel Soufflé leave in and Cream Brûlée on top. So far a good combo. The Cream Brûlée smells amazing.


----------



## Froreal3

IDareT'sHair said:


> I'm still tryna' track down my SSI Sugar Peach.  The P.O. still cannot locate it even though they received it and had it marked "Out For Delivery".
> 
> Not sure what's up with that, but I am not happy.


Ugh. That would piss me off.


Eta: @divachyk praying for you and dh, sending love and light.


----------



## flyygirlll2

@IDareT'sHair USPS be playing with folks emotions smh. I hope they locate your package. I emailed UBH. 

@curlyhersheygirl Happy Anniversary! This will be my first time trying anything from Curl Junkie. Their products are expensive. Of course I used the cm15 code to get extra off


----------



## divachyk

Thank you all for your prayers. I feel a little better today. We'll feel even better when that phone rings and they tell us this was all a mistake and he's a-ok. Oh and, HairVeda arrived.


----------



## rileypak

@divachyk


----------



## flyygirlll2

@divachyk I'm hoping for the best for your DH 

@IDareT'sHair @rileypak  I recieved an email from HQ stating that the order is "complete" but there's no tracking number yet though.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@divachyk 
 For you Sis.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@flyygirlll2
I got that lame email as well.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Froreal3 
Still no SSI.  Was suppose to be here on Tuesday.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Today I received:
Hairveda


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Froreal3 said:


> I love he scent of the Naturelle Grow Plantain Leave in. I liked the Keravada Hydromax Cowash, but it isn't really the same as the old 4 in 1. I have been using their Caramel Soufflé leave in and *Cream Brûlée* on top. So far a good combo. *The Cream Brûlée smells amazing.*



@Froreal3
I love this stuff. 

Would love to try the Hydromax.  Sounds 

I never did try the 4n1.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Used Up:
APB's Pink Sugar Hair Cream (no back ups)


----------



## rileypak

flyygirlll2 said:


> @IDareT'sHair @rileypak  I recieved an email from HQ stating that the order is "complete" but there's no tracking number yet though.



Me too.... we shall see...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

IDareT'sHair said:


> *I got that lame email as well.*



@rileypak


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Still no word or no movement from Honey's Handmades.

This is the last time for both HH and HQS.

There are just too many products and Product Lines out there to be foolin' with a bunch of foolishness from anybody.


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak



Yeah I'll see how it goes. This is a one-off for me so *shrugs*


----------



## flyygirlll2

@IDareT'sHair @rileypak I mean, I would think there would be a tracking # included. I'll wait to see by tomorrow if there's another email.

After this, I'm done with HQ.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> Yeah I'll see how it goes. *This is a one-off for me so *shrugs**


@rileypak
Money is tied up in this one-off, that could have been _happily_ spent with someone else.



flyygirlll2 said:


> *After this, I'm done with HQ.*



@flyygirlll2
Hopefully, me Too.

Although I do love that Coconut & Lime Cleansing Conditioner and the Brazilian Chocolate and Argan Cleansing Conditioner.  So..........


----------



## Shay72

@IDareT'sHair
HH bout to be on my list too. I was counting on that Knot Going Bananas to hold me til I got my Honey Hemp. I just finished my last drops of Honey Hemp today and I should be getting my 2 bottles from Target (subscription) next week. Fortunately I remembered I got a conditioning bar from Jakeala.

I got an email stating my LHCF subscription was cancelled too but I haven't had any problems getting on.

@divachyk 
You and your husband are in my prayers.


----------



## Shay72

@curlyhersheygirl 
Congrats on 20 years!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Shay72
My Fro Joe still has not moved and she has not responded.

She took somebody else's money and went on vacation after she said she ran out of something.

Came Back and still never shipped her stuff.

She just got it and she ordered in May.

ETA:  I finished up my Knot Going Bananas yesterday.


----------



## MileHighDiva

@rileypak , have seen this from, QB?
https://www.instagram.com/p/BH29YL-jZEx/


----------



## rileypak

MileHighDiva said:


> @rileypak , have seen this from, QB?
> https://www.instagram.com/p/BH29YL-jZEx/



I had not, thanks for the heads up! 
I'll have to keep an eye out for a sale so I can grab one to try


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Lawd...I hope this P.O. find my package!


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> Lawd...I hope this P.O. find my package!



US.PS I tell ya


----------



## rileypak

I want a Q-Redew cause I'm too lazy to put my standing steamer back together...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> *I want a Q-Redew cause I'm too lazy to put my standing steamer back together...*



@rileypak 
Girl, Get Up & Put Dat Steama' togevvver!

Pffft.  You Ain't too Lazy to Hit PayNah!


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak
> Girl, Get Up & Put Dat Steama' togevvver!
> 
> Pffft.  You Ain't too Lazy to Hit PayNah!



I don't even know what my brothers did with the screws for it, Ms. T!  

ETA: and hitting PayNah takes but a finger


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@rileypak
Hmph.  A handheld Steama'?  Seems like a lot of work.

Gimme the Pros & Cons?.....


----------



## IDareT'sHair

On the Phone with durn USPS

..........


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> On the Phone with durn USPS
> 
> ..........


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak
> Hmph.  A handheld Steama'?  Seems like a lot of work.
> 
> Gimme the Pros & Cons?.....



*Pros*
Good for quick steam sessions
Takes up less space 
Handheld 
No disassembly other than removing the tank
Easy to store 

*Cons*
Handheld 
Longer sessions would require more refilling 
Water.tank isn't large


----------



## lindseyerinc

My Andrew Lessman vitamins arrived. The bottle is bigger than my head


----------



## rileypak

Is the Ulta Liter Sale still on?
My nephew seems to have taken a liking to PM Shampoo One. He had the nerve to call me and request I send him some more cause he found a sample I left at my mom's house and he fell in love with it.
I've created a little PJ monster


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> Is the Ulta Liter Sale still on?
> My nephew seems to have taken a liking to PM Shampoo One. He had the nerve to call me and request I send him some more cause he found a sample I left at my mom's house and he fell in love with it.
> *I've created a little PJ monster *



@rileypak
Oh No!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Still on hold with USPS.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Where is the Accountability???  

No real legitimate response from USPS


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak
> Oh No!



I already sent him and my brother some APB, Soultanicals, Bobeam, and J. Monique's Naturals products earlier this summer.
This is my own fault


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> Where is the Accountability???
> 
> No real legitimate response from USPS



Wow!


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Raises hand in the corner.


I must confess... I've slipped twice. ...LOL


I didnt get anything hair related in Target but Cream and Coco had a secret sale and.... soultanicals...just sent me this email about this bundle and it was free shipping... so yanno...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

shawnyblazes said:


> *Raises hand in the corner.
> I must confess... I've slipped twice. ...LOL
> I didnt get anything hair related in Target but Cream and Coco had a secret sale and.... soultanicals...just sent me this email about this bundle and it was free shipping... so yanno...*



@shawnyblazes
I know how hard it is out here for a Playa'


----------



## rileypak

shawnyblazes said:


> Raises hand in the corner.
> 
> 
> I must confess... I've slipped twice. ...LOL
> 
> 
> I didnt get anything hair related in Target but Cream and Coco had a secret sale and.... soultanicals...just sent me this email about this bundle and it was free shipping... so yanno...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> I already sent him and my brother some APB, Soultanicals, Bobeam, and J. Monique's Naturals products earlier this summer.
> *This is my own fault*



@rileypak 
It shole is.


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak
> It shole is.



I know...*hangs head slightly in shame*

These dudes went from Head.and.Shoulders straight to boutique shampoo bars & Paul.Mitchell 

I'm a sucker for puppy dog eyes though...
I'll reign them back in after I buy this one liter


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@rileypak
That's so nice of you.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

shawnyblazes said:


> *but Cream and Coco had a secret sale* and.... soultanicals...just sent me this email about this bundle and it was free shipping... so yanno...



@shawnyblazes
Ms. Blazes - Tell me about this "Secret Sale" 

You know I am was interested in this Line. *sucks teef*

What was/is ST'icals Bundle?  Not that I'm interested.....just curious.


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak
> That's so nice of you.



And I forgot to mention that my brother found a Darcy's CLTC that I left at my mom's and he fell in love with that for his hair!

Nephew over there greasing his hair up with JMN Kukui Hair Butter. Brother over there moisturizing his hair with Darcy's CLTC. Both of them washing their heads with Soultanicals and Paul.Mitchell and moisturizing their skin with APB butter. 
And then call me with requests for products. They are a hot mess


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

IDareT'sHair said:


> @shawnyblazes
> Ms. Blazes - Tell me about this "Secret Sale"
> 
> You know I am was interested in this Line. *sucks teef*
> 
> What was/is ST'icals Bundle?  Not that I'm interested.....just curious.



Are you on FB at all @IDareT'sHair ?  You have to join the Cream and Coco FB group. I happen to notice a link last week. Nothing I wanted was on sale so I just shopped from the Hot Spot link on the page. I order 2 more of the Spun sugar reconstructers, the new Avocado/Matcha smoothie deep conditioner that I had a sample of from the Hot coco box in June,  and this sea salt.


From Soultanicals 

*SLIP-N-SLIDE- Knot Proof Hair Glide*
*curlpool- pre-swim hair condish
SOLAR RAYS- Aloe Healing Hair Glaze
FRO SHADE- UV Deep Defense Mask
Summer Fun Protective Serum- Seal, Tuck & Heal
A.C.V.- (Anti-Frizz Clarifying 'Vitalizer) Clarifying Shampoo Bar
 http://www.soultanicals.com/coilements-summer-natural-hair-bundle/ *


----------



## flyygirlll2

So now Curlmart decides to have free shipping for 3 days after I ordered yesterday.... *sucks teeth*  

@IDareT'sHair Yeah USPS has been ridiculous lately. Hope you're able to get this resolved ASAP.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

flyygirlll2 said:


> *So now Curlmart decides to have free shipping for 3 days after I ordered yesterday.... *sucks teeth**



@flyygirlll2
Gurl....that's some Bull.


----------



## flyygirlll2

@IDareT'sHair Yes, I'm feeling a little salty about that. !!


----------



## rileypak

flyygirlll2 said:


> @IDareT'sHair Yes, I'm feeling a little salty about that. !!



How much is their shipping???


----------



## flyygirlll2

@rileypak It varies depending on if you want USPS Priority or UPS.  UPS is like $11 and change and goes to from there if you want next day delivery or whatever. Priority mail for one of my orders was almost $8 for one item.


----------



## rileypak

flyygirlll2 said:


> @rileypak It varies depending on if you want USPS Priority or UPS.  UPS is like $11 and change and goes to from there if you want next day delivery or whatever. Priority mail for one of my orders was almost $8 for one item.



Yikes!!!


----------



## flyygirlll2

@rileypak Exactly. Their shipping is high. I see why people wait for their free shipping.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Thanks everyone for all the well wishes.

@flyygirlll2 
CJ is a very nice line, I think you'll like the things you bought.

I didn't pay shipping yesterday since my order was over $50 and I didn't need to choose between using a free shipping code & CM15.

@rileypak 
Once you introduce folks to those types of goodies, it's hard for them to go back. I made that mistake with my kids and now they're all little PJ's. Always giving reviews and requesting special products


----------



## rileypak

curlyhersheygirl said:


> @rileypak
> Once you introduce folks to those types of goodies, it's hard for them to go back. I made that mistake with my kids and now they're all little PJ's. Always giving reviews and requesting special products



Yes!!!!
He called telling me how the shampoo didn't make his scalp feel dry and when he put the kukui butter on it his hair was really soft. 
Then he ended with I love you auntie please send more shampoo


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Well those low-down dirty rotten scoundrels finally found my package.   They didn't leave it. 

Now they are saying I owe $5.95.


----------



## Shay72

IDareT'sHair said:


> Well those low-down dirty rotten scoundrels finally found my package.   They didn't leave it.
> 
> Now they are saying I owe $5.95.


That's some bs!

HH is on that ish! WTF is she having a sale and I ain't got my package from the last sale?


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

IDareT'sHair said:


> Well those low-down dirty rotten scoundrels finally found my package.   They didn't leave it.
> 
> Now they are saying I owe $5.95.



Smh.


----------



## rileypak

*Used up*
- Amauri Naturals Strong Strands Conditioner (no backup, not sure about repurchasing; not a bad conditioner at all, it's just a casualty of the PJ life)
- APB Moisturizing Whipped Cleansing Creme (x10 backups, repurchase when down to 5 or less)
- Jakeala Sweet Honey Hair Thang sample (whippy version) (no more samples but x3 full size jars of the original version & x1 full size jar of the whippy version, repurchase once down to 1 jar)

_Not used up but will not continue to use_
- Amauri Naturals Curls Galore Conditioner (this seemed to make my hair seize up and attempt to tangle as soon as it hit my hair; I'm not about that setback life so I'll probably trash it because I wouldn't wish this on anyone)


----------



## PJaye

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *Once you introduce folks to those types of goodies, it's hard for them to go back. I made that mistake with my kids and now they're all little PJ's. Always giving reviews and requesting special products *



This!  I gifted my niece some HV Cocasta and she fell in love with it.  However, she foolishly allowed her son to use it and now the boy won't leave her alone about it.  She bought the ultra size during BF and before the end of January it was half gone because the boy siphoned a good portion of it off to take with him to college.  When she threatened his life, he had the nerve to whine about what his hair needs and how it looks when he uses the Cocasta, etc.  I think she did some quick mental calculations regarding bail money that day because she was hot.  Then, he had the nerve to ask what else HV has to offer that he may like afterward.  She ignored him and started yelling about him being homeless on the streets carrying oil.  Later, he sent me a text asking me to "hook him up with the good hair stuff" (I replied by asking him which bridge he was going to be living under so that I could forward his package to the proper shanty town).  

Now, there's my son.  I introduced the boy to Bask's delicious scrubs and Whipped Body Cream like a dummy.  I could just kick myself.  The other day, I go to get one from the fridge and I see a hole in my stash - an empty spot where something's clearly missing.  I ask him about it and receive a blase "Oh yeah.  I ran out, so I got another one."  I had to take a breath before explaining that my stash is not community property.  I think his eyes glazed over for the duration of my impassioned soliloquy because as soon as I finished he chirps, "This one smells like pineapples!" like some 8 year old talking about Pokemon.  I coulda kilt him.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Been sitting here on the phone trying to get USPS to answer since about 8:30 a.m. NO ANSWER - to tell them I left the money in my mailbox and please bring my package back.

Last time they took the money and it was a whole week after that, I had to call them to bring the package back.


----------



## flyygirlll2

Wow  @IDareT'sHair That is ridiculous. USPS plays too much smh. It shouldn't be this problematic to get a package. I hope they bring you your package.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

@rileypak & @PJaye 
I love it, glad I'm not the only one going through that.

@IDareT'sHair 
WOW USPS should forget that $5 and change due to losing your package for a few days. I hope everything gets cleared up today.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl
The mail hasn't arrived yet today.  I know last time I had "Postage Due" on something, it took like another week for them to bring the package back.


----------



## meka72

I'll definitely keep y'all in my thoughts and prayers. 



divachyk said:


> Not hair related and I hate to put my personal business out there but it's easier than private messaging all of you that are in my corner. Dh had cancer before, yall know that. We thought that chapter was closed. He's been having some issues lately and today's appt didn't go as we'd hoped. Please stand with me in prayer while we wait for the pathology report that this is not what they think.
> 
> @sunnieb, @Nix08, I know yall don't come in here much but tagging you as well.


----------



## Aggie

I just picked up my Bask (Bekura) order from the courier this afternoon.

I love the smell of all of them except the Palm Tapioca. It is a smell I have to adjust to I think. I hope when I put it in my hair, that I don't continue to smell it.

That Cacao Bark smells and looks just like chocolate. I wanted to taste it but I didn't.

The YAM NECTAR is 3/4 way full just like they said on their website But dangit, that thang smells absolutely divine.

The Vanilla Whiskey has a very mild florally vanilla smell to it. I like how that one smells too.

I just about died when I smelled the Honey Latte Detangling Hair Milk  , plus the texture is so lush between my fingers. I may have to push my NG Soft & Silky on the side for a minute so I can enjoy this in time to order another one before the sale ends on the 31st. I wish I could sniff my own hair from the crown all the way to the ends, I'd be gettin' high off this stuff


----------



## flyygirlll2

Yaaaaaas @Aggie The Honey Latte Detangling Hair Milk is bae, boo, sweetie, hunnie, and whatever other endearing term folks are saying these days. I really love it


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Still no SSI Sugar Peach.  I'm ready to just give up.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

So...Um....They took the $5.95, but failed to leave my stuff.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I'm still not overly "confident" we'll receive our HQS either.  I'll be surprised if we do. 

I wish she just woulda' given me my money back.  Point Blank. Period.

I'm doubtful even after Aggie's update, that things will actually ship.


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> I'm still not overly "confident" we'll receive our HQS either.  I'll be surprised if we do.
> 
> I wish she just woulda' given me my money back.  Point Blank. Period.
> 
> I'm doubtful even after Aggie's update, that things will actually ship.



I'm beginning to think so too @IDareT'sHair  I am so sad  about this.


----------



## Aggie

flyygirlll2 said:


> Yaaaaaas @Aggie The Honey Latte Detangling Hair Milk is bae, boo, sweetie, hunnie, and whatever other endearing term folks are saying these days. I really love it


@flyygirlll2 

I totally agree. I already created a new cart with this in it


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Aggie said:


> *I'm beginning to think so too  I am so sad  about this.*



@Aggie 
Put it this way, I'll be very surprised.  "We" haven't gotten anything today, saying it shipped.

Well, at least I haven't.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Shay72 
Still no word or movement on my Honey's Handmade.


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> Put it this way, I'll be very surprised. * "We" haven't gotten anything today, saying it shipped*.
> 
> *Well, at least I haven't*.


@IDareT'sHair

Nor have I


----------



## Aggie

My Siamese Twist Order shipped today . This was a little faster than I had anticipated.


----------



## rileypak

I NEED another jar of Siamese Twists Sweet Potatoe Hair Creme 
I forgot how good it was!


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

@IDareT'sHair 
I would file a complaint regarding USPS service; that's ridiculous. Normally if postage is  due in my area they leave a card stating so.


----------



## Aggie

rileypak said:


> I NEED another jar of Siamese Twists Sweet Potatoe Hair Creme
> I forgot how good it was!


@rileypak 

That one is among my order that's coming soon. @Rastafarai raved about it so I went ahead and got it along with the Cupuacu Carrot Butter and one other thing I can't remember the name at the moment, but it's a protein reconstructor deep treatment.


----------



## Shay72

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Shay72
> Still no word or movement on my Honey's Handmade.


My HH is moving now. That started yesterday. As @IDareT'sHair has said in the past I don't like to reward bad customer service but I don't think I can quit them. I know I was talking trash before but I just can't.......


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72 said:


> *My HH is moving now. That started yesterday. As has said in the past I don't like to reward bad customer service but I don't think I can quit them. I know I was talking trash before but I just can't......*.



@Shay72
Mine ain't went no where.

I know you don't reward bad CS.  You don't play that.

And I can understand your reasoning for continuing.  You haven't had any bad experiences with this particular vendor.

And you're a good customer for her and her foolishness.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Shay72
I am beginning to see 'slight' movement from the kitchen table or back seat of her car to Miami


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *I would file a complaint regarding USPS service; that's ridiculous. Normally if postage is  due in my area they leave a card stating so*.



@curlyhersheygirl
They left the Envelope.  I put the money in the envelope and they still did not bring my package or have it with them yesterday but the envelope/money was gone?

I will be on the phone with them tomorrow as soon as they open.  I saw on-line them saying if it's not resolved by 07-31 they will be "Returning to Sender"

And it's not even like that durn SSI Peach is a HG or anything, it's the principle of the thing.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Used Up:
x1 b.a.s.k. Whiskey-Vanilla (might have x1-x2 b/ups?)


----------



## Beamodel

@IDareT'sHair 

Why did you have to pay for shipping? Was this not already paid for when you purchased your item?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel said:


> *Why did you have to pay for shipping? Was this not already paid for when you purchased your item?*



@Beamodel 
I don't know why?  After they finally tracked it down, I got a thing from the P.O. saying I owed Postage.

I guess I'll see why whenever/if I ever get it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I just Steamed with: Darcy Botanicals Pumpkin Seed Conditioner. 

All these years I've been using it strictly as a R/O.

And Now I see what I've been missing out on. 

It's so deliciously excellent and multi-use.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@flyygirlll2
I have my Sarenzo Creamy Oil cart ready!


----------



## flyygirlll2

@IDareT'sHair LOL. I don't blame you, that creamy oil is very nice.


----------



## meka72

@IDareT'sHair, when it comes to my packages, I sometimes go hard. USPS lost a package once but said it had been delivered and would not attempt to locate it. I threatened to call the chairman of the committee that oversees the USPS and  my package surprisingly showed up the next day. If I were you, I'd contact the postmaster general with your complaints and possibly the chair person of the committee who oversees the USPS. I know that's doing a lot but something needs to be done to get the USPS together.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@meka72

Thank you for that tid-bit of info.
I saw on Y-el-p my branch only had x2 Stars.....

Normally, I don't have many issues, considering the many packages I order on the regula'

I'll see what happens tomorrow, but trust, I will be on the phone as soon as it opens.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

flyygirlll2 said:


> *LOL. I don't blame you, that creamy oil is very nice.*



@flyygirlll2
Especially since I had a chance to smell some of the ones I got, to see what I want to reup on.

OT: I escalated my PP w/HQS.


----------



## Shay72

Finished Jakeala's Beau Vert earlier this week. Will repurchase at some point. I love that I was able to get 5-6 uses out of that 8 oz jar.

@IDareT'sHair 
I can never catch DB's Pumpkin Seed conditioner. That, Silk Dream's Wheat Germ Conditioner and HH's Knot Going Bananas are my HG multi-use conditioners.


----------



## rileypak

My nephew's barber has noticed the difference in his hair. 
He asked my nephew what he was using and my mom and nephew went to naming the list of products I've sent him. The barber was like well most little boys just use soap to wash their hair and nothing else and their scalp is usually white and scaly when they come get their hair cut. Then he patted my nephew on the back and told him his hair was really soft and his scalp was in good shape and to keep up the good work 

I doubt he's going to let me switch him off the good stuff now


----------



## divachyk

Purchased Honey's Handmade KGB Groupon deal for $8. I need to buy some more croc clips from Sally's. My hair has broken all of them.


----------



## flyygirlll2

@IDareT'sHair I made a PP dispute for HQ. This situation with the shipping has dragged on long enough.

ETA- So now I see a shipping notification  but there's no tracking #.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

flyygirlll2 said:


> *ETA- So now I see a shipping notification  but there's no tracking #.*



@flyygirlll2
Yeah...I got one of those too.  Didn't we already get this before?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Calling USPS....ringing no answer.

Finally got an answer and they assured me the package would be delivered today.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@flyygirlll2
Until we get tracking #'s and see some actual movement I won't beweave our HQS actually shipped.

I got tracking #'s from Honey Handmade's and it is still sitting somewhere, last updated 07/16.

ETA: Holding my breath too on USPS.  I don't beweave them.  They didn't go check or anything, they were like yeah, yeah, yeah....it's coming.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

My son was using the Soultanicals Mane Potions Leave in conditioner  a lot.  Its almost gone but will not repurchase.

I have a tiny bit of Yerba Concentrate in my 1st bottle, almost finished. One back up, will buy another bottle when Im half way finished the second bottle.


Found a Bekura Yam in my stash, its 1/3 full.  Will not purchase unless on sale.. I realized that Etae Caramel treatment gives me the same effect. Oddly,  they both last me the same amount of time due to the stickness/consistency.  I might repurchase one of each as I think about it. Both have lasted a year because I put it on top of a deep conditioner.


I might be giving Bobeam Condish a rest after I use up the last 3 jars and moving on to APB Ultra conditioning souffle( BAE )


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@shawnyblazes
Very Nice Review.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@shawnyblazes
I found your review of YAM & Caramel Rx interesting.  As well as BoBeam and APB.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I need to revisit the YAM I have in my Stash at some point.  I keep saying I wanna mix it with Cacao Bark and Whiskey-Vanilla but have never done so.

Instead of grabbing YAM, I reach for Jakeala's Sweet Honey Hair Thang (more so because of the price).

Bekura is about to out price me.  That Sale was great, but I didn't need anything.  I wanted to get that Tonga Mousse


----------



## flyygirlll2

@IDareT'sHair I won't believe it "shipped" either until there's a tracking number/I receive the package. With that said, the PP dispute still stands.

I just can't with USPS lately. I've been sending stuff to DH's job even though I initially didn't really want to. He hasn't gone up in arms about it yet...so 

YAM is wonderful  and so is the Tonga Mousse.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

IDareT'sHair said:


> I need to revisit the YAM I have in my Stash at some point.  I keep saying I wanna mix it with Cacao Bark and Whiskey-Vanilla but have never done so.
> 
> Instead of grabbing YAM, I reach for Jakeala's Sweet Honey Hair Thang (more so because of the price).
> 
> Bekura is about to out price me.  That Sale was great, but I didn't need anything.  I wanted to get that Tonga Mousse


AND, you just reminded me. That Sweet Honey thang is just as good as the Yam and the Etae while being affordable!

The Yam is intriguing because it turns to a cream when it warms up. I really like the Etae on top of anything but the Sweet honey thang does the SAME thing!!!

@IDareT'sHair


----------



## Shay72

@IDareT'sHair 
My HH is "out for delivery"


----------



## Aggie

shawnyblazes said:


> My son was using the Soultanicals Mane Potions Leave in conditioner  a lot.  Its almost gone but will not repurchase.
> 
> I have a tiny bit of Yerba Concentrate in my 1st bottle, almost finished. One back up, will buy another bottle when Im half way finished the second bottle.
> 
> 
> Found a Bekura Yam in my stash, its 1/3 full.  Will not purchase unless on sale.. I realized that Etae Caramel treatment gives me the same effect. Oddly,  they both last me the same amount of time due to the stickness/consistency.  I might repurchase one of each as I think about it. Both have lasted a year because I put it on top of a deep conditioner.
> 
> 
> I might be giving Bobeam Condish a rest after I use up the last 3 jars and moving on to APB Ultra conditioning souffle( BAE )


@shawnyblazes

Where do you get your Etae products from? I might be interested in that caramel treatment.


----------



## Aggie

rileypak said:


> My nephew's barber has noticed the difference in his hair.
> He asked my nephew what he was using and my mom and nephew went to naming the list of products I've sent him. The barber was like well most little boys just use soap to wash their hair and nothing else and their scalp is usually white and scaly when they come get their hair cut. Then he patted my nephew on the back and told him his hair was really soft and his scalp was in good shape and to keep up the good work
> 
> I doubt he's going to let me switch him off the good stuff now


 Your nephew knows Auntie is going to take good care of him. He's quite smart, that one!


----------



## Aggie

@IDareT'sHair 
*I just bought from CurlMart:*

x1 Darcy's Botanicals Sweet Cocoa Bean Moisturizing Hair Whip

x1 Darcy's Botanicals Pumpkin Seed Moisturizing Conditioner  (Size: 16 oz.)

x1 Darcy's Botanicals Deep Conditioning Mask (16 oz.)

x2 U R Curly Still Control for Edges

I sure hope I like that Pumpkin Seed Conditioner as much you do @IDareT'sHair and @Saludable84 and a few others who sang it's praises


----------



## Aggie

My SSI Order is ready for pickup from the courier so I should get that package in the morning.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I didn't get anything.

No SSI and No Honey Handmade.

This N/B is not working for me.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Shay72
I just heard back from HH, who said she was travelling for work and her team has been responding to emails and getting stuff out....

Bottom line, I still do not have my stuff.

And I am thoroughly outdone with that Lyin' USPS which is closed now.


----------



## Saludable84

Aggie said:


> @IDareT'sHair
> *I just bought from CurlMart:*
> 
> x1 Darcy's Botanicals Sweet Cocoa Bean Moisturizing Hair Whip
> 
> x1 Darcy's Botanicals Pumpkin Seed Moisturizing Conditioner  (Size: 16 oz.)
> 
> x1 Darcy's Botanicals Deep Conditioning Mask (16 oz.)
> 
> x2 U R Curly Still Control for Edges
> 
> I sure hope I like that Pumpkin Seed Conditioner as much you do @IDareT'sHair and @Saludable84 and a few others who sang it's praises


 Your cart is delicious. I saw your picture in the Wetline thread. You'll be aight.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@flyygirlll2
I contacted Cathy Howse (UBH) again today.


----------



## Shay72

@IDareT'sHair 
I got my HH today


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Aggie said:


> @shawnyblazes
> 
> Where do you get your Etae products from? I might be interested in that caramel treatment.



Directly from the site and a localbss

I thought I replied already but the site saved my post for me.  How cute is that??


----------



## Aggie

Saludable84 said:


> Your cart is delicious. I saw your picture in the Wetline thread. You'll be aight.



Thank you so much sweetie


----------



## Aggie

shawnyblazes said:


> Directly from the site and a localbss
> 
> I thought I replied already but the site saved my post for me.  How cute is that??


Thank you.


----------



## flyygirlll2

IDareT'sHair said:


> @flyygirlll2
> I contacted Cathy Howse (UBH) again today.


Did they respond back? I told her I'd wait, but it depends on how much longer this is going to take though.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@flyygirlll2
She didn't give me a timeline, she only said a lot of people are waiting on the product (didn't say when) and that she would be refunding my Shipping costs.


----------



## flyygirlll2

@IDareT'sHair Oh ok. She didn't mention anything about a timeline to me either or even refunding for shipping cost.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@flyygirlll2 
Hopefully we'll get down to just buying BF and MDay.  These vendors are working my nerves.


----------



## flyygirlll2

IDareT'sHair said:


> @flyygirlll2
> Hopefully we'll get down to just buying BF and MDay.  *These vendors are working my nerves*.


This. It's as if they all  got in a corner to congregate and decided " Let's collect the money and chill for a bit" 

I'm not here for it. Yes, life happens but when it's the same consistent issue occurring over and over again....... come on now


----------



## flyygirlll2

On a good note, my Curl Junkie Repair Me arrived today with samples of some new Quidad  (sp?) Curl products 

I did separate orders for the other CJ products from Curlmart. I should be receiving the rest by Wednesday.

I'm happy that I've been getting rid of some excess products by gifting them to coworkers. I made another bag to give to someone else tomorrow.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@flyygirlll2 
Yeah, this last little "spree" is workin' my last nerve. *suxs teef* 

I cannot beweave I am still missing x3 packages from that last haul.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

flyygirlll2 said:


> *I'm happy that I've been getting rid of some excess products by gifting them to coworkers. I made another bag to give to someone else tomorrow.*



@flyygirlll2
You're the "Hair Lady" 

The girl that does some of my "Admin" stuff last Christmas I gave her a 16oz bottle of ED JBCO.


----------



## flyygirlll2

@IDareT'sHair I feel you. I'm so irked with these vendors too. I have now have 3 packages too that I'm waiting on. I forgot that I ordered AO GPB from Vitamin Shoppe last month  and the it's still on backorder


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@flyygirlll2
That 'mess' with Honey's Handmades and HQS is just a hotmess. 

Ooops! I am actually out of x4 packages.

Honey's Handmade
SSI
Cathy Howse
Hydroquench


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Aggie

How many Packages are you still waiting on?


----------



## flyygirlll2

@IDareT'sHair Yes I am  I've been giving hair products to some of the ladies at work that have young daughters. The one I'm bringing a bag for  tomorrow has a 6 yr. old daughter with enough hair for 5 people

I found 1 bottle of Siamese Twists Stawberry Coils and 2 bottles of HH Knot in My Fro Joe. I completely forgot I had them.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

flyygirlll2 said:


> I found 1 bottle of Siamese Twists Stawberry Coils and *2 bottles of HH Knot in My Fro Joe*. I completely forgot I had them.



@flyygirlll2
Don't eveeeen mention this!....


----------



## flyygirlll2

@IDareT'sHair Sorry girl, HH is a mess 
I decided to give one of them away as well as the ST Strawberry Coils.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@flyygirlll2
I had given the admin a couple bottles of hairfinity several years ago when I switched to something else and she never forgot it. 

She knew about JBCO and was complaining about a spot in her crown, and the price of JBCO so I just wrapped up a bottle and gave it to her.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I hope you all are done for a while at least until APB Sale.

I know I have my Sarenzo Cart locked & loaded for the 29th.


----------



## flyygirlll2

@IDareT'sHair That was sweet of you to do. I'm sure she was very grateful for it. 

Even though I never wear my hair out, I still get questions from random strangers and coworkers about it.


----------



## flyygirlll2

IDareT'sHair said:


> I hope you all are done for a while at least until APB Sale.
> 
> I know I have my Sarenzo Cart locked & loaded for the 29th.


 LOL. Girllllll,  after all the foolishness with some of these vendors... I think I'm going to finally grab a seat and remain there for a minute.


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> 
> How many Packages are you still waiting on?



@IDareT'sHair 

I forgot to mention that I bought some more products from Bekura today. 

*Soooo, I'm waiting on:*

Bekura 
Shescentit 
Siamese Twists 
Curl Mart
And an order I placed with Amazon for some Framesi Conditioning Mask and HQS but I may need to cancel that one if I don't hear from her this week.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

flyygirlll2 said:


> *LOL. Girllllll,  after all the foolishness with some of these vendors... *I think I'm going to finally grab a seat and remain there for a minute.



@flyygirlll2
Um..Yeah.

It has gotten ridiculous with some of those folks.....

The "not there yet" ones always separate themselves out as not being ready for Prime-Time every single time.  

Just don't have a Sale if you cannot perform.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Aggie said:


> *I forgot to mention that I bought some more products from Bekura today. *


@Aggie
Clawdhammercyjeezus


I wanna know what kinda No-Buy are ya'll folks doing?  Can someone please tell me?


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> Clawdhammercyjeezus
> 
> 
> I wanna know what kinda No-Buy are ya'll folks doing?  Can someone please tell me?


@IDareT'sHair 

  

I wanna know too!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Aggie @flyygirlll2
Ya'll went completely off the durn rails July4 and ain't never came back!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@shawnyblazes
I wanna know more about this Yerba stuff you're using?  I see you are pretty consistent with it.


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie @flyygirlll2
> Ya'll went completely off the durn rails July4 and ain't never came back!



@IDareT'sHair 

 

Stop, stop, I'm tryna catch my breath


----------



## flyygirlll2

You know what...@IDareT'sHair 
We've been having moments of weakness, but these foolish vendors are waking me up though.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Aggie said:


> *Stop, stop, I'm tryna catch my breath*



@Aggie @flyygirlll2
Ya'll just completely left and decided not to come back.

I gave up tryna' get ya'll to come back.

I said: "Well I guess they'll be back when they get tired"

Imma just pray for 'em


----------



## KinksAndInk

I'm going to Ulta tomorrow to see if I need some liters or other products. I have $138.50 in coupons and points to use and I don't need any makeup. But I might just walk out with some makeup.remover wipes or body wash cuz I can't see myself needing that many liters of anything and if I can't use all my points I'm not using any.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

IDareT'sHair said:


> @shawnyblazes
> I wanna know more about this Yerba stuff you're using?  I see you are pretty consistent with it.


It's supposed to thicken hair.   I'm still breastfeeding and my edges left me like I stole something.  Postpartum  shedding.   I'm trying not to stress about it and be gentle on the hair around that area.  The Yerba seems to be filling in my edges when I use it consistently.  I try to do it at least once a day and follow with something moisturizing as there are no carrier oils in it.  If I did it every day for 2 or three months I think I'd be further along.  3 weeks straight use gave me fuzzies, now it seems to be filling in.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@shawnyblazes
It's a Spritz right?  Does it stink?


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

IDareT'sHair said:


> @shawnyblazes
> It's a Spritz right?  Does it stink?


Yes, it's a spritz.   They have a deep condish and shampoo.  Slight herbal scent but nothing loud and it doesn't linger.

http://www.taosherb.com/store/Yerba_Hair_Care_Products.html


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@shawnyblazes
You know I looked it up earlier and made a Mock Cart.

What's My Name?....


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

IDareT'sHair said:


> @shawnyblazes
> You know I looked it up earlier and made a Mock Cart.
> 
> What's My Name?....



Lolololll


----------



## Shay72

@IDareT'sHair 
Is your SSI from the exchange board or from SSI? I plan to hit SSI hard on Labor Day. I need some more cowashers.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Shay72
Exchange Forum


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Still trying to reach USPS (no answer)


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Well, someone finally answered the durn phone at USPS. 

It was a Sista' this time and she looked up the tracking # went and talked to the Carrier and asked me a bunch of questions and kept me on hold for the longest.

Ms. Lady came back and said the Carrier has my package and I should receive it today.

Ya'll know we know how to get thangs done.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Went to StopnShop for my morning muffin and saw the OGX conditioner that I want that was reviewed in the What product combinations thread... I resisted though...


----------



## Saludable84

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> Clawdhammercyjeezus
> 
> 
> I wanna know what kinda No-Buy are ya'll folks doing?  Can someone please tell me?



My No Buy consist of:
Hauling from Staple Companies
Not Buying for a while
Then binge buy during all the sales that seems to be back to back (Mother's Day, Memorial Day, Independence Day)
Become disappointed because nothing works 
Don't buy again and when you do, only from staples 

I still have stuff from Mothers Day though! I said I would definitely buy when APB opens up and NG is closed so I'll see what she does. Lucky for me, I can't make mock carts.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Ulta has Buy one get one 50% off on OGX... and I found a $3.50 off coupon........


----------



## rileypak

This NB is almost a lost cause at this point


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

rileypak said:


> This NB is almost a lost cause at this point



Im sticking to it... just putting info out there for inquiring minds, lololol


----------



## rileypak

shawnyblazes said:


> Im sticking to it... just putting info out there for inquiring minds, lololol



My own PJ senses are tingling...I really want some of that Bekura before the end of the month.
I'm trying to hang on myself


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

rileypak said:


> My own PJ senses are tingling...I really want some of that Bekura before the end of the month.
> I'm trying to hang on myself


Me too, sis... me too!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> My own PJ senses are tingling...I really want some of that Bekura before the end of the month.
> *I'm trying to hang on myself*



@rileypak 


shawnyblazes said:


> *Me too, sis... me too!*



@shawnyblazes
Me Three!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

*Inquiring Minds would want to know - *

I F-I-N-A-L-L-Y got my SSI Sugar Peach (Clawd that was hard)

My Honey's Handmades finally got to my City.

No word still on HQS.  PPaypal gave them until 07/26 to respond.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Bekura sent me an email.  I have $8.50 to spend.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@shawnyblazes 
I got one too.  I only have $5.90 or something like that.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

IDareT'sHair said:


> *Ya'll know we know how to get thangs done.*



What I tell Ya'll ? 

I knew once I talk to her Sista Ta' Sista' I would see some action.


----------



## Aggie

I just received this from HQS:

*Order Status Changed*
Hi Agatha

An order you recently placed on our website has had its status changed.

The status of order #1460 is now Completed

*Order Details*

Date Placed: 11th Jul 2016
Payment Method: PayPal
*Shipment Tracking Numbers / Links*
No tracking numbers are assigned to your order yet.


Hydro Quench Systems 

I wonder if this order has actually moved to the shipping company or is it still at her place and just ready for shipment


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Aggie
Still sitting on the kitchen table.


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> Still sitting on the kitchen table.


@IDareT'sHair 

 That makes me so sad!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Aggie said:


> *That makes me so sad!*



@Aggie
If you don't have Tracking Info, (with movement), then it's still sitting somewhere.


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> If you don't have Tracking Info, (with movement), then it's still sitting somewhere.


Remember I just made a claim against HQS with Paypal last night. How convenient.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Aggie
I made my claim 6 days ago (07/13) and still haven't heard anything back from her.


----------



## rileypak

I got $14 in the Bekura reward bank...


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> I made my claim 6 days ago (07/13) and still haven't heard anything back from her.



@IDareT'sHair 
Oh wow, well that"s not good. Have you tried calling her mobile phone?


----------



## Saludable84

I've got 6.80 I think in rewards. Shipping basically. When I feel itchy for that palm tapioca, that reward will be more than enough.


----------



## Saludable84

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> Still sitting on the kitchen table.



If it even got that far


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Aggie said:


> *Oh wow, well that"s not good. Have you tried calling her mobile phone?*



@Aggie
Pfft. I'm not doin' alladat.  I did all Imma do.  Now it's up to PayPal.


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> *Pfft. I'm not doin' alladat.*  I did all Imma do.  Now it's up to PayPal.


----------



## rileypak

CurlMart has 20% off everything in the deep conditioners category today


----------



## Aggie

I used up Naturelle Grow Soft & Silky Leave-In this morning. Looking forward to trying out APB's spritzes and leave-ins when she opens again.


----------



## Aggie

Could you believe it, Bekura's already sending me loyalty reward funds? Plus they didn't have the right pump for the Honey Latte for my last order so they said they will ship the pump this weekend but also throw in an "apology" body lotion as well.

I am so excited about this company even though they are a little expensive. So far, I am greatly impressed with the customer service and the fact that their products smells delicious and feels so good on my hair also helps them to win even more brownie points.


----------



## Aggie

rileypak said:


> CurlMart has 20% off everything in the deep conditioners category today


@rileypak 

Now you know you wrong for this right? I'm tryna stop spendin' money woman


----------



## Aggie

I'm giving away my Aunt Jackie's Knot Havin' It and the Quench as well. I'm loving Bekura a lot more.


----------



## rileypak

Aggie said:


> @rileypak
> 
> Now you know you wrong for this right? I'm tryna stop spendin' money woman







I may or may not have a cart ready myself...


----------



## Aggie

rileypak said:


> *I may or may not have a cart ready myself*...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Okay, so my HQS came today.  No Notification/No Nothing.

Why was it just x1 Greaseless Moisture?  Didn't we B1G1 Free?  So, what's up with that?


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> Okay, so my HQS came today.  No Notification/No Nothing.
> 
> Why was it just x1 Greaseless Moisture?  Didn't we B1G1 Free?  So, what's up with that?


I don't understand this, Smh!

You know I got a few B1G1 as well and I sure hope she didn't screw me up like this.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> Okay, so my HQS came today.  No Notification/No Nothing.
> 
> Why was it just x1 Greaseless Moisture?  Didn't we B1G1 Free?  So, what's up with that?


@IDareT'sHair 
 

I have no words


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> Okay, so my HQS came today.  No Notification/No Nothing.
> 
> Why was it just x1 Greaseless Moisture?  Didn't we B1G1 Free?  So, what's up with that?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

So ....Still no Honey's Handmade


----------



## IDareT'sHair

As much as I was looking forward to the July4 Sales, I have had the worse luck with Packages.

This is 'rare' for me, but still it's been a Living Nightmare and it still isn't over.

HQS - I.have.no.words.
Honey's Handmades - I mean "really"?
Cathy Howse - Where is my stuff?


----------



## meka72

Lol. Is @Aggie still on the no buy? 

Don't mind me. I'm sipping on a daiquiri. 



IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> Clawdhammercyjeezus
> 
> 
> I wanna know what kinda No-Buy are ya'll folks doing?  Can someone please tell me?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

meka72 said:


> *Lol. Is @Aggie still on the no buy?
> 
> Don't mind me. I'm sipping on a daiquiri*.



@meka72 
Um....Gurl...Who YOU Askin'? @Aggie

Your "Guess" is as good as mine.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Finished Up:
x1 Jar of Curl Junkie Banana & Hibiscus (x1 or x2 back ups)
x1 16oz Jar of Eden Body Works Shea & Coconut Cowash (x3 16oz back ups)


----------



## meka72

I'm just jealous. Her CurlMart order put me over the top. @Aggie is going to come home from work and I'll be sitting on her couch, deep conditioning my hair with a little bit of all her goodies. Bekura, DB and Kerastase. Lol. 



IDareT'sHair said:


> @meka72
> Um....Gurl...Who YOU Askin'? @Aggie
> 
> Your "Guess" is as good as mine.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@meka72
She'll have heads lined up all over the Island. @Aggie


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I think for my DC'er Rotation I will use:
SSI Banana Brule (It is already open) I hate to, because it's "temporarily" discontinued
Curl Junkie Curl Rehab - Strawberry Ice Cream
Darcy Botanicals Pumpkin Seed Conditioner (open)

Lemme go convo SSI again about this.


----------



## Aggie

meka72 said:


> I'm just jealous. Her CurlMart order put me over the top. @Aggie is going to come home from work and I'll be sitting on her couch, deep conditioning my hair with a little bit of all her goodies. Bekura, DB and Kerastase. Lol.


 That is so funny that you know me so well @meka72. That was truly hilarious.


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @meka72
> Um....Gurl...Who YOU Askin'? @Aggie
> 
> Your "Guess" is as good as mine.


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @meka72
> She'll have heads lined up all over the Island. @Aggie


@IDareT'sHair 
Okay that's it. I'm just about dead, I'm laughin' so hard


----------



## Saludable84

Aggie said:


> Could you believe it, Bekura's already sending me loyalty reward funds? *Plus they didn't have the right pump for the Honey Latte* for my last order so they said they will ship the pump this weekend but also throw in an "apology" body lotion as well.
> 
> I am so excited about this company even though they are a little expensive. So far, I am greatly impressed with the customer service and the fact that their products smells delicious and feels so good on my hair also helps them to win even more brownie points.



I never received a pump. I probably threw it out


----------



## Saludable84

meka72 said:


> I'm just jealous. Her CurlMart order put me over the top. @Aggie is going to come home from work and I'll be sitting on her couch, deep conditioning my hair with a little bit of all her goodies. Bekura, DB and Kerastase. Lol.



@Aggie 
If we didn't have the same stuff, my passport would have been stamped


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Baby Josiah says Hey Yall

He has the ill face because it was comb my hair time.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@shawnyblazes
Bae be handlin' his business.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Just got off the phone AGAIN with USPS.

This time, trying to track down my Honey's Handmade which seems to have arrived here but is lost nah.

Probably a postage issue again like my SSI.

Maybe this is a Sign?...


----------



## Saludable84

@shawnyblazes gawjus!!!! Look at them eyes


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

IDareT'sHair said:


> Just got off the phone AGAIN with USPS.
> 
> This time, trying to track down my Honey's Handmade which seems to have arrived here be lost nah.
> 
> Maybe this is a Sign?...


 A sign to leave them wack vendors ALONE!

I never stepped toe over there with HH and never will. From the misspelling of the ingredients it was a sign!
 Cream and Coco is on its way out the door. As soon as I get this last item.  APB is how you should run a small owned business.


 Shoot, Soultanicals is on the edge right now as well.  High shipping and a long wait time, do not go hand in hand.  If I'm paying over $7.. I expect it in 3 days after you process it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

So, I have 8 days before the Sarenzo Christmas in July Sale.  

I hope the discount is a good one.


----------



## Saludable84

@shawnyblazes 
Don't even mention APB right now. I'm done. 

Why?

Because I cannot just browse her store and finish my cart. 

I have problems.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

shawnyblazes said:


> *A sign to leave them wack vendors ALONE! I never stepped toe over there with HH and never will. From the misspelling of the ingredients it was a sign!
> Cream and Coco is on its way out the door. As soon as I get this last item.  APB is how you should run a small owned business.
> Shoot, Soultanicals is on the edge right now as well.  High shipping and a long wait time, do not go hand in hand.  If I'm paying over $7.. I expect it in 3 days after you process it*.


Gurl...You Betta' PREACH!.....

Seriously though, what I was expecting you to say is.._"That's because you don't need nothing else"_

But leave it to a Fellow PJ to come up with a totally acceptable theory.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

IDareT'sHair said:


> Gurl...You Betta' PREACH!.....
> 
> Seriously though, what I was expecting you to say is.._"That's because you don't need nothing else"_
> 
> But leave it to a Fellow PJ to come up with a totally acceptable theory.



LOLOL , You're welcome.  I will give people second chances.  I left Cream and Coco alone for years, then tried to support again. High prices,  I expect high quality customer service and products.  Dont tell me 14 *business *days for my items and they arrive separated.  Nah, son.   * takes my coins over to APB *

 @IDareT'sHair


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> So, I have 8 days before the Sarenzo Christmas in July Sale.
> 
> I hope the discount is a good one.



I'm so ready for some body products from them


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@rileypak
I'm ready too! 

I hope it's worth the wait.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@shawnyblazes
Yeah, I understand.

We try to 'spread it around' but sometimes it's just best to stick to the tried & true.

This is an anomaly with Cathy Howse. 

I usually get my stuff from her within 3-5 business days after ordering so Imma give her a "pass"

This has never happened before.


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak
> I'm ready too!
> 
> I hope it's worth the wait.



I've fallen in love with the Coconut Milk Moisturizer! I'm not buying any more Creamy Oil though. I have more than enough of those. Will be grabbing soap for the family too.

@shawnyblazes is the Lajay Cleansing Honey good? Might grab some of that too.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@rileypak 
I looked at the Coconut Milk Moisturizer.

I may try one.  Lemme go put one in my mock cart.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

rileypak said:


> I've fallen in love with the Coconut Milk Moisturizer! I'm not buying any more Creamy Oil though. I have more than enough of those. Will be grabbing soap for the family too.
> 
> @shawnyblazes is the Lajay Cleansing Honey good? Might grab some of that too.


Yasssssssss,  Im down to my last 2.  Its the best.  Your cookie will thank you @rileypak


----------



## IDareT'sHair

shawnyblazes said:


> *Your cookie will thank you *



@shawnyblazes


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

IDareT'sHair said:


> @shawnyblazes



 <~~ like that, LOLOL


 If Jakealas down there soap was in liquid form, it would give the Lajay a run for its money.  I buy that and the body frostings on the regular.  Im down to 2 bottles of the Lajay and around 10 jars of Bodyfrosting.  Im hoping to make it to Sept/October before I rack up again for the year.  My menfolk like to touch, hrmph!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@shawnyblazes
What Big Ole OGX did you get?


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak
> I looked at the Coconut Milk Moisturizer.
> 
> I may try one.  Lemme go put one in my mock cart.



It's creamy, not greasy, and leaves my skin so soft! Still haven't tried it on my hair though.

I really wish I could get it in different scents


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

IDareT'sHair said:


> @shawnyblazes
> What Big Ole OGX did you get?



Oohh, I cowashed this morning with it. The biotin and collagen one. Thick, creamy and my bun seems to be drying soft. I wasnt expecting much because my hair is dirty but I wanted some water on my head.  I'll be trying it again in a few days. @IDareT'sHair


----------



## IDareT'sHair

shawnyblazes said:


> *If Jakealas down there soap was in liquid form, it would give the Lajay a run for its money. * I buy that and the body frostings on the regular.  Im down to 2 bottles of the Lajay and around 10 jars of Bodyfrosting.  Im hoping to make it to Sept/October before I rack up again for the year.  My menfolk like to touch, hrmph!



@shawnyblazes
Someone should suggest it.

I've heard her 'dup' of the Creamy Oil doesn't quite measure up.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> It's creamy, not greasy, and leaves my skin so soft! Still haven't tried it on my hair though.
> 
> *I really wish I could get it in different scents*



@rileypak 
It has a lot of 'scent' options.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

IDareT'sHair said:


> @shawnyblazes
> Someone should suggest it.
> 
> I've heard her 'dup' of the Creamy Oil doesn't quite measure up.


Yeas, I saw that. Seems its a glaze moreso. Wonder if she will keep it around @IDareT'sHair


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@shawnyblazes
I initially bought OGX to rinse out Henna/Indigo and for just simple cowashing, but I haven't used any of them yet.

I wanted to make the shift from VO5 to something else to rinse out Henna/Indigo with and thought I would try this.

I really like Hairveda for rinsing it out.  It works really well.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

shawnyblazes said:


> *Yeas, I saw that. Seems its a glaze moreso. Wonder if she will keep it around*



@shawnyblazes
She sent me a 'sample' when she 1st made it, but I haven't tried it. 

I don't know what I did with it either?  I'll have to look for it.


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak
> It has a lot of 'scent' options.



None of the ones I really want though...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> *None of the ones I really want though...*



@rileypak
That's what I thought.


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak
> That's what I thought.



I'm always an oddball.  

I'd like to try: Sea Salt & Rice Flower, Amber Vanilla, Dragon's Blood, Driftwood, French Vanilla & Oak, Frost, Mr. Teakwood, Scents of Morocco, Sophisticated, Current, Winter Berry, Watermelon Taffy, Ms. Thang, Bora.Bora, & Watermelon Cotton Candy


----------



## BrownBetty

I finished ssi green tea and ginseng cowash. No backups, will rebuy.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

BrownBetty said:


> *I finished ssi green tea and ginseng cowash. No backups, will rebuy.*



@BrownBetty
So, this was good uh?  Have you tried SSI's Blueberry Cowash?

It's really 

I stopped buying it, because I want it to be bigger.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> *I'm always an oddball.  *



@rileypak
Um....Interesting Selections .....


----------



## BrownBetty

IDareT'sHair said:


> @BrownBetty
> So, this was good uh?  Have you tried SSI's Blueberry Cowash?
> 
> It's really
> 
> I stopped buying it, because I want it to be bigger.



The BB is bae, this one is a nice change.


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak
> Um....Interesting Selections .....



What can I say? 
I've always loved spicy, woody, earthy OR sugary sweet OR certain florals OR a mix of all three


----------



## IDareT'sHair

BrownBetty said:


> The BB is bae,* this one is a nice change.*


@BrownBetty
Nice Review.

I'll hafta' try it sometime.



rileypak said:


> *What can I say? *
> *I've always loved spicy, woody, earthy OR sugary sweet OR certain florals OR a mix of all three *



@rileypak Um...I can tell.  Interesting Combos.


----------



## meka72

I've been eyeing that stash for awhile now. Lol. You had me on Kerastase's website tryna figure out which shampoos and conditioners to buy. I hate too many choices and exited the site without narrowing things down.



Aggie said:


> That is so funny that you know me so well @meka72. That was truly hilarious.


----------



## meka72

He does NOT look happy! 

He looks so much like you (from what I can see on your avi). He's a cute baby. 

Wayment...he just made an ovary quiver for a hot second. Lol. 



shawnyblazes said:


> Baby Josiah says Hey Yall
> 
> He has the ill face because it was comb my hair time.


----------



## meka72

Speaking of cookies, lol, between the Lajay and the cream & coco feminine soaps (if you've tried them), which do you prefer? I prefer the cream & coco feminine soaps but mostly rely on Jakeala's down there soap. Women in my family tend to have "issues" with Jakeala and I'm looking for other options. 




shawnyblazes said:


> Yasssssssss,  Im down to my last 2.  Its the best.  Your cookie will thank you @rileypak


----------



## Saludable84

Kind of upset because I wanted to try the Hibiscus conditioner from Jakaela but I thought it was a cowash. Didn't know it could be used as a conditioner too. I'm not purchasing and paying for shipping again. I may email her and see if she can just add it But I doubt it.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

meka72 said:


> Speaking of cookies, lol, between the Lajay and the cream & coco feminine soaps (if you've tried them), which do you prefer? I prefer the cream & coco feminine soaps but mostly rely on Jakeala's down there soap. Women in my family tend to have "issues" with Jakeala and I'm looking for other options.



I wasnt impressed at all by Cream and Cocos.  I like Sarenzos first, and Jakeala second. @meka72


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

meka72 said:


> He does NOT look happy!
> 
> He looks so much like you (from what I can see on your avi). He's a cute baby.
> 
> Wayment...he just made an ovary quiver for a hot second. Lol.



LOLOLOL, Youre the second person to say he looks like me.  Hes all daddy but my eyes!


----------



## Saludable84

Put 2/3 of a jar of NG Herbal Blends and barely a full jar of CJ Curl Rehab in my fridge. They just aren't for now.  I've always had the problem of nothing working in the summer. Summer in New York is sooooo dry. I will gladly keep that Curl Junkie for good ole fall, and NG for winter (I originally started using her in the winter with great success). It's being wasted right now being used. 

The only thing happening for me right now is this Sacha Inchi and JBCO masques from Shea Moisture. I'm going to restock on JBCO and just use those until mid-October. 

Watching this mini-gate with hydroquench and honeys handmade. _Black Friday list edited. _Praying Jakaela got some act right because I would like to make her a staple. Debating between Siamese Twist and Texture Me Natural.


----------



## Saludable84

Saludable84 said:


> Kind of upset because I wanted to try the Hibiscus conditioner from Jakaela but I thought it was a cowash. Didn't know it could be used as a conditioner too. I'm not purchasing and paying for shipping again. I may email her and see if she can just add it But I doubt it.



She messaged me back. She will allow the request. I'm falling in like


----------



## KinksAndInk

rileypak said:


> I'm always an oddball.
> 
> I'd like to try: Sea Salt & Rice Flower, Amber Vanilla, Dragon's Blood, Driftwood, French Vanilla & Oak, Frost, Mr. Teakwood, Scents of Morocco, Sophisticated, Current, Winter Berry, Watermelon Taffy, Ms. Thang, Bora.Bora, & Watermelon Cotton Candy


All of these sound delightful...


----------



## rileypak

Received my Hydroquench Systems package. Thankfully had both of my GM and a sample of White Tea & Lemon 5 Day Moisture Butter.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> Received my Hydroquench Systems package. Thankfully had both of my GM and a sample of White Tea & Lemon 5 Day Moisture Butter.



@rileypak
......


----------



## IDareT'sHair

No Honey's Handmades again today.


----------



## meka72

Did you file a PP dispute for HH? I bought from her once or twice but decided to leave her alone bc the moisturizer that I bought isn't mixed well and didn't work for my hair anyway. Oh, and bc of the customer service issues that I kept reading about. 



IDareT'sHair said:


> No Honey's Handmades again today.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@meka72
No, I used my debit card for this purchase. 

Reason being - it's here in my City, but is being held at the P.O. for some reason? 

It was out for Delivery on the July 19th, but never made it here and hasn't been updated on USPS. 

I called today and they told me it would more than likely be here today.

I'll call again tomorrow.


----------



## Saludable84

IDareT'sHair said:


> @meka72
> No, I used my debit card for this purchase.
> 
> Reason being - it's here in my City, but is being held at the P.O. for some reason?
> 
> It was out for Delivery on the July 19th, but never made it here and hasn't been updated on USPS.
> 
> I called today and they told me it would more than likely be here today.
> 
> I'll call again tomorrow.



This is too much work. It's being held; is it possible you may owe postage?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Saludable84 said:


> *This is too much work. It's being held; is it possible you may owe postage?*



@Saludable84
That's what happened with SSI. 

I had to end up paying and additional $5.95, so I wouldn't be surprised or it's leaking or something......


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Used Up:
x1 10 oz Siamese Twists Pumpkin Coconut Hairdress (x1 10 oz b/up)


----------



## Saludable84

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Saludable84
> That's what happened with SSI.
> 
> I had to end up paying and additional $5.95, so I wouldn't be surprised or it's leaking or something......



That's some RNS right there.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Saludable84 said:


> *That's some RNS right there.*



@Saludable84
There is a reason the P.O. is stopping these packages.

I've received everything else with no problems.

*cackles at rns*


----------



## meka72

I was thinking the same thing. Lol. 

When I had that issue with HQS last year, I didn't buy anything from new vendors for awhile. 

But y'all are making me want some Sarenzo's. 



Saludable84 said:


> This is too much work.


----------



## Aggie

meka72 said:


> I've been eyeing that stash for awhile now. Lol. You had me on Kerastase's website tryna figure out which shampoos and conditioners to buy. I hate too many choices and exited the site without narrowing things down.


 I totally understand @meka72. They do have quite a bit of choices and it can get a little overwhelming, but I love them enough to spend the time picking them out.


----------



## Saludable84

@IDareT'sHair i don't think you understand how upset I feel for you. That term, that I don't use often, holds a special place in my vocabulary for tom foolery just like this


----------



## Saludable84

Jakaela is making private listing for me. I added two conditioners (flaxseed marshmallow and matcha green tea) to my order. She responded quickly to my inquiries and the situation working in my favor makes me like her more. I was expecting it to not work in my favor but just wanted a response. 

She better not reformulate, sell out or flop.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Just got off the phone with USPS *still tryna' track down Honey's Handmade

@Shay72


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

We're taking products for his birthday.

Holla at the mini pj


----------



## rileypak

It's Christmas in July at CurlMart 
I have a cart ready. My finger is ret to hit paynah...I need to close this tab.


----------



## flyygirlll2

@Saludable84 That was really nice of her to do for you. She's a good vendor, I haven't experienced any issues with her.

@IDareT'sHair This has gotten beyond out of hand SMH. You shouldn't have to be jumping through hoops like this 

@shawnyblazes Sooo cute 

@rileypak


----------



## meka72

I feel the same way. I don't need a thing but can't let that sale pass me by even though CM does that sale pretty regularly. 

But imma be skrong. 



rileypak said:


> It's Christmas in July at CurlMart
> I have a cart ready. My finger is ret to hit paynah...I need to close this tab.


----------



## Saludable84

meka72 said:


> I feel the same way. I don't need a thing but can't let that sale pass me by even though CM does that sale pretty regularly.
> 
> *But imma be skrong*.



Not me!


----------



## meka72

What did you buy @Saludable84 ?


----------



## Saludable84

meka72 said:


> What did you buy @Saludable84 ?


Nothing yet


----------



## Saludable84

Curlmart already Out Of Stock. I see how this will go


----------



## IDareT'sHair

No Honey's Handmade.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

They done worked my entire last nerve this week.

Lemme mosey on over to Curlmart


----------



## Aggie

*I bought:*

Curl Junkie Repair Me
Curl Junkie Curl rehab
Darcy's Botanicals Sweet Cocoa Bean Moisturizing Hair Whip. *I hope this one is nice too - Can anyone elaborate on this?*


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Aggie
So..um...the No-Buy? 

Remember that?


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> So..um...the No-Buy?
> 
> Remember that?



@IDareT'sHair 


Oh yeah, Um....Ooops!



I only have one more tiny purchase before the end of July, I promise!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Aggie said:


> @IDareT'sHair
> 
> 
> Oh yeah, Um....Ooops!
> 
> 
> 
> I only have one more tiny purchase before the end of July, I promise!



@Aggie
You shouldn't take a "Pass" for APB Sale(s).  You've already used up more than enough passes. 

And btw: What happened to that other N/B 3 month Challenge you were part of.


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> You shouldn't take a "Pass" for APB Sale(s).  You've already used up more than enough passes.
> 
> And btw: What happened to that other N/B 3 month Challenge you were part of.


@IDareT'sHair 

. I already bowed out of that one. I was too ashamed to carry on the lie...I was failing miserably


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Aggie said:


> . *I already bowed out of that one. I was too ashamed to carry on the lie...I was failing miserably *



@Aggie 
So now you over here, just buying, buying buying


----------



## rileypak

Aggie said:


> @IDareT'sHair
> 
> . I already bowed out of that one. I was too ashamed to carry on the lie...I was failing miserably


----------



## rileypak

@IDareT'sHair 
I am requesting an extreme circumstances pass for Bekura. I need a Honey Latte Hair Milk or two...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> *I am requesting an extreme circumstances pass for Bekura. I need a Honey Latte Hair Milk or two...*



@rileypak
Sure.....Why Not? 

I mean, after all, it is an _"Extreme Circumstance"_

I thought that Sale was over?


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> So now you over here, just buying, buying buying



Sorry...forgive me?



rileypak said:


> @IDareT'sHair
> I am requesting an *extreme circumstances pass* for Bekura. I need a Honey Latte Hair Milk or two...



 that's what I need too


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak
> Sure.....Why Not?
> 
> I mean, after all, it is an _"Extreme Circumstance"_
> 
> I thought that Sale was over?



It's still active until July 31...


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak
> Sure.....Why Not?
> 
> I mean, after all, it is an _"Extreme Circumstance"_
> 
> I thought that Sale was over?



@IDareT'sHair
Na uh! Girl that's running until the end of the month. My Bekura Body Custard Souffles, back up Honey Latte, Apple & Sorghum hair Syrup are at the courier and I pick them up tomorrow.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@rileypak @Aggie

Thank  you. 

I only had $5.00 + some change in Points and I really don't need anything from there, so it's easy for me to pass. 

I could probably get something, but I don't really "need" it.

I don't know why I thought it was over a Thursday?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Aggie said:


> *that's what I need too*




@Aggie

I think You mean "Extreme Purchases" not "Extreme Circumstances"


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I thought about doing a CM Cart, but the Shipping is too high.  I think that last Sale was better w/Free Shipping.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl

Hi Curly!......


----------



## Aggie

@IDareT'sHair 
I don't need anything either. I just reeeeally badly want stuff from Bekura. I'm thinking about ordering the 4 set body milks and the Tonga Mousse. I think I can do without the Java Bean Hair Balm because I don't think I want my hair to smell like coffee .


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> I thought about doing a CM Cart, but the Shipping is too high.  I think that last Sale was better w/Free Shipping.



I made a CM cart but didn't feel like paying taxes on it


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Hey divas
I see some of us have slipped all the way off the wagon .

@IDareT'sHair  Sis I'm tired of the run around so I know you're so done. I hope you find something to ease your nerves.
Did you file a dispute for honey handmades?


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> I thought about doing a CM Cart, but the Shipping is too high.  I think that last Sale was better w/Free Shipping.



@IDareT'sHair 
I know it really was kinda high so I got enough products to get the free shipping. It didn't make sense paying almost $9 in shipping if I could get a whole product for that cost and get the free shipping instead. 

Either way I would have paid that so why not get something for my money.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *Did you file a dispute for honey handmades?*



@curlyhersheygirl
Not yet, because it is lost here in my City (someplace)?

She offered to give me a refund and I told her I will wait to see what happens here at the P.O.

You know last time, when I had that PP Dispute against her, it arrived here and but both orders were sent back to her.

ETA:  I prolly shoulda' just taken the refund, but I was afraid it was going to come the day she offered.


----------



## flyygirlll2

I'm here just  because I know the struggle is real. Since I already did a haul from Curlmart recently,  I'm not going to even bother with them.


----------



## flyygirlll2

Now I'm only waiting on Cathy Howse. I'm actually getting kind of annoyed that it's taking this long @IDareT'sHair 

I still have to contact Vitamin Shoppe to receive a refund on the AO GPB. It's still on backorder. At this point, I can't be bothered. I just want my money back.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

flyygirlll2 said:


> *Now I'm only waiting on Cathy Howse. I'm actually getting kind of annoyed that it's taking this long
> 
> I still have to contact Vitamin Shoppe to receive a refund on the AO GPB. It's still on backorder. At this point, I can't be bothered. I just want my money back.*



@flyygirlll2
She has never, ever, ever, ever taken this long to ship my stuff.  Ever.  I don't know what's up with that?

I probably should have taken the Refund from her too, but it's one of my HG's.

I think AO is OOS everywhere don't you?


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

@IDareT'sHair 
I hope you get it soon.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *I hope you get it soon.*



@curlyhersheygirl

Last time this happened with her stuff, the P.O. sent it back to her (I followed the Tracking info back to her). 

I never did find out the reason, and she never told me.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> 
> Last time this happened with her stuff, the P.O. sent it back to her (I followed the Tracking info back to her).
> 
> I never did find out the reason, and she never told me.


@IDareT'sHair 
That's interesting. Hopefully that doesn't happen this time


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *That's interesting. Hopefully that doesn't happen this time*



@curlyhersheygirl
I should have just taken the Refund.  Now, that window may have closed (knowing her).

I thought it would finally come the day she offered. 

It's my fault.  So much for tryna' be fair.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl
What are you using tomorrow?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Well, 7 more days until the Sarenzo Sale.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> I should have just taken the Refund.  Now, that window may have closed (knowing her).
> 
> I thought it would finally come the day she offered.
> 
> It's my fault.  So much for tryna' be fair.


@IDareT'sHair 
Don't beat yourself up sis, it was the right thing to do. It wasn't like it wasn't moving so I understand the dilemma. Keep me posted.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> What are you using tomorrow?


@IDareT'sHair 
Jakeala's Beau vert


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> Well, 7 more days until the Sarenzo Sale.



I'm ready for all the soap and lotion. 
All. Of. It.


----------



## KinksAndInk

Used up an 8oz NurCreations avocado mask (2- 16oz backups)


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *Jakeala's Beau vert*



@curlyhersheygirl
When I used this (a while back) when I had that 'sample' I used it on dry hair as a Pre-Rx. 

How do you use it?  Just under a Plastic Cap or Steam or Dryer?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl
I have x2 Full Sized Jars of the Beau Vert to get to at some point.  And I still have that Beer DC'er.

You got that one too didn't you?


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> When I used this (a while back) when I had that 'sample' I used it on dry hair as a Pre-Rx.
> 
> How do you use it?  Just under a Plastic Cap or Steam or Dryer?


@IDareT'sHair 
Haven't steamed with it yet but I've used it the other two ways and got great results.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> I have x2 Full Sized Jars of the Beau Vert to get to at some point.  And I still have that Beer DC'er.
> 
> You got that one too didn't you?


@IDareT'sHair  I do have that one. I want to try it before BF but I'm not sure I'll get to it before then.  I've been digging deep into the stash trying to use older stuff up so we'll see.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *Haven't steamed with it yet but I've used it the other two ways and got great results.*



@curlyhersheygirl 
So, you haven't tried it as a Pre-Rx? 

So, plastic cap & dryer are good.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *I've been digging deep into the stash trying to use older stuff up so we'll see*.



@curlyhersheygirl

So am I. 

With the exception of DB Pumpkin Seed.  I could have waited to open one of those.

I 'seriously' need to get on that CJ Rehab and Deep Fix.  I cannot "afford" for it to go bad.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> So, you haven't tried it as a Pre-Rx?
> 
> So, plastic cap & dryer are good.


@IDareT'sHair 
No I haven't used it as a Pre-Rx.
I mostly use vatika frosting or other oils as a Pre-Rx. How was it when you tried it that way?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *No I haven't used it as a Pre-Rx.*
> I mostly use vatika frosting or other oils as a Pre-Rx. How was it when you tried it that way?



@curlyhersheygirl
It was Excellent.  That's when I fell in love with it.

That's how I use SM Purification Hair Mask, so that's why I used it that way.  (It appeared somewhat similar).

I always wanted a Full Size, so when she had that B1G1 Sale, it was easy to jump on it.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

@IDareT'sHair 
I have quite a few APB DC's from when she first opened that I'm currently using. I think she reformulated most of them so I'll have to compare my results to what others reported of the new formulations.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

IDareT'sHair said:


> *That's how I use SM Purification Hair Mask, so that's why I used it that way.  (It appeared somewhat similar).*



@curlyhersheygirl
(See Bolded)


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> It was Excellent.  That's when I fell in love with it.
> 
> That's how I use SM Purification Hair Mask, so that's why I used it that way.  (It appeared somewhat similar).
> 
> I always wanted a Full Size, so when she had that B1G1 Sale, it was easy to jump on it.


@IDareT'sHair 
Good to know. I absolutely love it as well. It instantly made my must have list


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *I have quite a few APB DC's from when she first opened that I'm currently using.* I think she reformulated most of them so I'll have to compare my results to what others reported of the new formulations.



@curlyhersheygirl
I have the White Chocolate Mousse one and another one, I think? 

I cannot remember the name?  Maybe a Bamboo Strengthening something???? Does that sound familiar?

I should pull those out.


----------



## meka72

She got amnesia. Lol. 



IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> So..um...the No-Buy?
> 
> Remember that?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

meka72 said:


> *She got amnesia. Lol*.


@meka72
For real.  She done came over here and got all "Brand New"


----------



## meka72

I need to be quiet. I'm not buying hair products but I've bought a ton of clothes during this no buy. I was supposed to extend it to all areas of my life but I've failed miserably. And I still haven't figured out which car I want to buy. Lol. 

I hope you get the issues with HQS (your missing GM) and HH (your missing package) resolved soon. My nerves are bad from those experiences so I can only imagine how you're feeling. 



IDareT'sHair said:


> @meka72
> For real.  She done came over here and got all "Brand New"


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

@IDareT'sHair 
That bamboo & algae is very nice. That and the lemongrass detox are must haves from her line for me.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@meka72
I'm not holding my breath on receiving that other HQS GM. 

And something is definitely wrong with HH?  I'm not sure what it is. 

Like I said, it may even get sent back to her from here.


----------



## rileypak

curlyhersheygirl said:


> @IDareT'sHair
> That bamboo & algae is very nice. That and the lemongrass detox are must haves from her line for me.



I need to get to my lemongrass detox mask...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I need to start on a jar of CJ Curl Rehab. 

I may change my DB Pumpkin tomorrow in lieu of CJ Curl Rehab (Strawberry Ice Cream).


----------



## BrownBetty

I need to buy more hair for my crochet braids next month, haven't bought anything waiting for APB.


----------



## Saludable84

So, Manuka and Mafura are replacing High Porosity. Not sorry. I will be taking my extra jar back to target and getting a second, and since Ulta is having another sale, buying two more jars.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@shawnyblazes 
What are you up to?


----------



## Saludable84

Finished my Jakeala haul.

After this Shea Moisture mini haul and APB opens, I won't have to buy anything until Black Friday. And still nothing for a while. 

Until then


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Saludable84 
What all did you get from Jakeala?


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Used up the following:
8oz BRB chocolate rose ( there may be a jar or 2 in the stash not sure)
8oz Jakeala Beau vert ( backups)
4oz KJ naturals tingle ( no backups)
8oz Jakeala revitalizing LI ( backups)
16oz Siamese twist strawberry curls lotion old formula ( 1 backup left )
16oz Siamese twist bamboo & monoi hair spritz ( backups)


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl

Mornin' Ms. Curly!

Great use up list.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

@IDareT'sHair 
Hey sis


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl
I haven't even started on my hair yet.  

I gave up this a.m. already trying to contact the P.O. about my HH.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> I haven't even started on my hair yet.
> 
> I gave up this a.m. already trying to contact the P.O. about my HH.


@IDareT'sHair 
Not again. My goodness those two purchases were a mess.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *Not again. My goodness those two purchases were a mess.*



@curlyhersheygirl
IKR? (Two totally random purchases)

Everything else came w/o incident.  

It's been a nightmare.  I can't get an answer at the P.O.  I know Saturday is a busy customer day.

I give up.  If it doesn't come today, I guess I'll try to get them again on Monday.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl
Don't forget to lemme know what you think about Sarenzo's Creamy Oil & DM Hair Whip.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

IDareT'sHair said:


> @shawnyblazes
> What are you up to?


I just received some disturbing news. Anyone reading this within eyesight please send prayer up for my oldest son.  

He was diagnosed at boot camp with a rare genetic diseases that causes him to have tumors.  They say it's not life threatening but he might have to have numerous surgeries to maintain the disease over his life.  

I'm sharing here because those that stand together in prayer can achieve anything!!

He's upbeat but as a mom inside I'm a nervous wreck!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@shawnyblazes 

Will definitely be keeping him in prayer.  So, you stay strong for him and keep the faith.


----------



## rileypak

Morning ladies! 


*Gave away to my nephew*:
- APB Pink Champagne Hair and Body Butta (x2 or 3 backups, will repurchase for myself and the family when down to 1 jar)
- Clairol Hair Food Apricot & Honey Moisturizing Shampoo (no backups for this cleanser, won't repurchase unless nephew likes it)
- SSI Murumuru & Avocado Ultra Nourish Hair Butter (no backups, won't repurchase)


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> Don't forget to lemme know what you think about Sarenzo's Creamy Oil & DM Hair Whip.


@IDareT'sHair 
I'll be sealing with the creamy oil today so I'll let you know.


----------



## rileypak

shawnyblazes said:


> I just received some disturbing news. Anyone reading this within eyesight please send prayer up for my oldest son.
> 
> He was diagnosed at boot camp with a rare genetic diseases that causes him to have tumors.  They say it's not life threatening but he might have to have numerous surgeries to maintain the disease over his life.
> 
> I'm sharing here because those that stand together in prayer can achieve anything!!
> 
> He's upbeat but as a mom inside I'm a nervous wreck!!



My goodness!
Prayers going up for you all


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> *- SSI Murumuru & Avocado Ultra Nourish Hair Butter (no backups, won't repurchase)*



@rileypak

Hey Lady!

What was this about?


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

shawnyblazes said:


> I just received some disturbing news. Anyone reading this within eyesight please send prayer up for my oldest son.
> 
> He was diagnosed at boot camp with a rare genetic diseases that causes him to have tumors.  They say it's not life threatening but he might have to have numerous surgeries to maintain the disease over his life.
> 
> I'm sharing here because those that stand together in prayer can achieve anything!!
> 
> He's upbeat but as a mom inside I'm a nervous wreck!!


@shawnyblazes 
Keeping you both in prayer. I know it isn't easy as a parent hearing these types of news but keep faith, God's got you both.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Clawd...I need some energy so I can start on my hair. 

Lemme grab my NG Pre-Poo so I can start detangling while I'm talkin' to Ya'll.

I may wait until tomorrow......


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak
> 
> Hey Lady!
> 
> What was this about?



It kept on separating and the oil kept on pooling at the bottom. I lost patience. 
It'll keep his hair soft and that's good enough for him.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I think I'll use HTN's Amino Protein DC'er too (under dryer).


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> Clawd...I need some energy so I can start on my hair.
> 
> Lemme grab my NG Pre-Poo so I can start detangling while I'm talkin' to Ya'll.
> 
> I may wait until tomorrow......



I'm waiting until tomorrow. I just don't have the energy to do it today so it'll happen after work tomorrow.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> *It'll keep his hair soft and that's good enough for him.*



@rileypak 
Thanks.  I'll hafta' remember not to look at that one.


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak
> Thanks.  I'll hafta' remember not to look at that one.



If I hear of a reformulation, I'll repurchase it. 
Although I had crazy shrinkage when I sealed with it, it did keep my hair soft and moisturized throughout the week.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@rileypak 
Don't like the Separation & Pooling.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Finger detangling with: Naturelle Grow's Pre-Poo


----------



## Saludable84

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Saludable84
> What all did you get from Jakeala?



Down there soap
Ginger Mustard Seed Conditioner 
Matcha Green Tea Avocado Mask (_would like this and the NurCreations for Winter)_
Hibiscus Flaxseed Conditioner


----------



## Saludable84

shawnyblazes said:


> I just received some disturbing news. Anyone reading this within eyesight please send prayer up for my oldest son.
> 
> He was diagnosed at boot camp with a rare genetic diseases that causes him to have tumors.  They say it's not life threatening but he might have to have numerous surgeries to maintain the disease over his life.
> 
> I'm sharing here because those that stand together in prayer can achieve anything!!
> 
> He's upbeat but as a mom inside I'm a nervous wreck!!



 Sending many prayers your way. Both of you stay strong.


----------



## flyygirlll2

@shawnyblazes Praying for both you and your son


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@flyygirlll2
Hey Lady


----------



## flyygirlll2

I started doing my hair early this morning and it was a tangled mess full of ssk's all over ! 

I haven't really been  mouisturizing my hair this week so this is my punishment. 

That NG Pre-Poo is really great to detangle. I'm so glad I have it on hand because my hair was a mess. Right now I'm DC'ng with DB Pumpkin Seed Conditioner and CJ Repair Me on my relaxed ends. The slip that the DB PS provides on contact is  I'm about to wash it out but I think this may be a winner.


----------



## flyygirlll2

@IDareT'sHair Hey T! 

I think I might use CJ Smoothing Lotion and CJ Pattern Pusha as leave in's today but at the same time the DB PS is fabulous so far and I wanted to try as a leave in. I also want to try the HQ GM. Hmmmm...decisions decisions


----------



## IDareT'sHair

flyygirlll2 said:


> *Hey T! *
> 
> I think I might use CJ Smoothing Lotion and CJ Pattern Pusha as leave in's today *but at the same time the DB PS is fabulous so far and I wanted to try as a leave in.* I also want to try the HQ GM. Hmmmm...decisions decisions



@flyygirlll2
Hey Lovely Lady!

Yaaasssss DB Pumpkin Seed is absolutely wonderful.  Loved it as a DC'er and it worked for me as a L-I.


----------



## flyygirlll2

@IDareT'sHair I just rinsed out DB Pumpkin and yaasssss my hair feels so soft  this is looking like HG status for me. 

Thank you to those of you who gave your rave reviews about this product 

My picky hair is happy


----------



## IDareT'sHair

flyygirlll2 said:


> *I just rinsed out DB Pumpkin and yaasssss my hair feels so soft  this is looking like HG status for me. *
> 
> My picky hair is happy



@flyygirlll2
I know.  It's amazing. 

And an immediate HG.

I had to stop myself from Stockpiling these 16oz'ers.

And just think...because it was in a bottle, I was wasting it as a Cowash.


----------



## rileypak

I liked the DB PSMC as a relaxed head but it's just meh on my natural hair. 
Oat protein is iffy for me. Sometimes it's nice, other times it's not...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> *I liked the DB PSMC as a relaxed head but it's just meh on my natural hair. *
> *Oat protein is iffy for me. Sometimes it's nice, other times it's not...*



@rileypak

Interesting.

No two heads are alike that's for sure.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Golden75
Hey Ms. G!
Where you been?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Golden75
You been sticking to the N/B or have you been a  ??


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak
> 
> Interesting.
> 
> No two heads are alike that's for sure.



Yep!
It's been interesting learning what my hair likes and doesn't. 
I plan to try it again in the future to see how it does once my balancing DC stash is reduced.


----------



## Golden75

Hey @IDareT'sHair Missed you & everybody too.  Just really haven't had time to long on much.  I always start and get interrupted.  Under my bonnet dryer some I gotta sit down for at least an hour.  LOL  

I finished up SDSH.  It took me forever to finish this bottle.  And the last corner made my hair feel awesome.  Will repurchase way off in the future.


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Golden75
> You been sticking to the N/B or have you been a  ??



I haven't been too bad with hair, but everything else has been a fail!  I think I only bought 3 hair items: Apoghee Green Tea spray, Rosewater Glycerin spray, and photophanere vitamins.  I may check the sales thread.  There was something I wanted but can't remember what.

How you doing with it? I see you waiting on something. LOL


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Golden75
Actually not too bad.  I have bought several supplements.  I guess it's all about gettin' a package.

Yeah, still waiting on x3 Purchases which x2 were "impulse buys" and the other one is a Staple and the Vendor said she was waiting on an ingredient to come in.

The two "impulse buys" have been a raging Nightmare though.  Big Time.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Golden75
How's that Stash lookin' over there?

I'm still tryna' use up all that CJ.  Curl Rehab & Deep Fix.  Still.


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Golden75
> Actually not too bad.  I have bought several supplements.  I guess it's all about gettin' a package.
> 
> Yeah, still waiting on x3 Purchases which x2 were "impulse buys" and the other one is a Staple and the Vendor said she was waiting on an ingredient to come in.
> 
> The two "impulse buys" have been a raging Nightmare though.  Big Time.



@IDareT'sHair I forgot I bought a ton of bamboo tea and a bottle of supplements.  Will try to actually take my supplements!


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Golden75
> How's that Stash lookin' over there?
> 
> I'm still tryna' use up all that CJ.  Curl Rehab & Deep Fix.  Still.



Stash is very disrespectful.  I can't stuff another thing in there.  Well I can, just trying not too   I think I finished a 4oz Bobeam last weekend, I have a ton left.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75 said:


> Stash is very disrespectful.  I can't stuff another thing in there.  Well I can, just trying not too  *I think I finished a 4oz Bobeam last weekend, I have a ton left.*



@Golden75
Girl...When you rollin' like us 4oz's ain't jack!

Um...Okay....Good Job G!....

My Stash is ig'nant too Gurl.  Ugly & Disrespectful.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75 said:


> *I forgot I bought a ton of bamboo tea *and a bottle of supplements.  Will try to actually take my supplements!



@Golden75
I've been using my Bamboo Tea for Tea Rinsing.


----------



## Golden75

@IDareT'sHair Yea I think I used the whole jar in one sitting.  I bought several when she did the sampler.  And I have a ton of the full sizes too.  SMH.
For some reason, well the reason is laziness, I never stuck with tea rinsing.  I was looking at the teas I got in the cabinet the other day.  I need to get on it!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Golden75
I loved that Sample Pack. 

But I personally did not care for the scent of the Mango one.  I have a bunch of the Full Size DC'ers too.

I was saying, every time she has a Sale, I feel compelled to buy something because she's just so durn N-I-C-E.

She has 25% off now until sometime in August.  I haven't bought anything though. (At least not yet)


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@rileypak
Did you ever buy/try or use Olaplex?


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak
> Did you ever buy/try or use Olaplex?



Nope. Not sure I would at home though...

But it sounds interesting enough that if I was to get color I'd seek a salon that did Olaplex treatments.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> *Nope. Not sure I would at home though...**But it sounds interesting enough that if I was to get color I'd seek a salon that did Olaplex treatments.*



Yeah, me either..  Yeah, Color or a lot of heat.
@rileypak


----------



## BrownBetty

I tried olaplex on my heat damage it helped but I'm impatient and just cut it out.

I have step 3.


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Golden75
> I loved that Sample Pack.
> 
> But I personally did not care for the scent of the Mango one.  I have a bunch of the Full Size DC'ers too.
> 
> I was saying, every time she has a Sale, I feel compelled to buy something because she's just so durn N-I-C-E.
> 
> She has 25% off now until sometime in August.  I haven't bought anything though. (At least not yet)


 Yea I hit up all her sales at one time too.  Will stay skrong... got so many!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

BrownBetty said:


> *I tried olaplex on my heat damage it helped but I'm impatient and just cut it out.  I have step 3.*



@BrownBetty


----------



## IDareT'sHair

No Honey's Handmade today either.  I just requested a refund.


----------



## KinksAndInk

IDareT'sHair said:


> No Honey's Handmade today either.  I just requested a refund.


 Sorry. That sucks.


----------



## meka72

@shawnyblazes, I'm keeping your son and the family in my prayers.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

KinksAndInk said:


> *Sorry. That sucks*.



@KinksAndInk
Yeah...I give up.  It's not going to happen.

Anyway, once when I had a similar problem with another Vendor, the Vendor told me "It was her responsibility to work through issues with USPS and not the Customer" and HH has never once said she would work on this from her end.

The other vendor worked directly with USPS until the issue was resolved.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@rileypak
What you doin'?


----------



## KinksAndInk

IDareT'sHair said:


> @KinksAndInk
> Yeah...I give up.  It's not going to happen.
> 
> Anyway, once when I had a similar problem with another Vendor, the Vendor told me "It was her responsibility to work through issues with USPS and not the Customer" and HH has never once said she would work on this from her end.
> 
> The other vendor worked directly with USPS until the issue was resolved.


Valencia or Valeria or whatever her name is barely wants to correct issues within her control so I'm not surprised she didn't try to talk to USPS for you. It just sucks that you had to go through all this considering that you're a good customer.


----------



## rileypak

@IDareT'sHair
Just resting before work tonight. You?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> *Just resting before work tonight. You?*



@rileypak
I was talking on the phone.  Using a little Sarenzo Creamy Oil


----------



## IDareT'sHair

KinksAndInk said:


> *Valencia or Valeria or whatever her name is barely wants to correct issues within her control so I'm not surprised she didn't try to talk to USPS for you. It just sucks that you had to go through all this considering that you're a good customer.*



@KinksAndInk
If I don't hear back from her, I will contact my Credit Union sometime next week and try to dispute the charges.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Thank you ladies!!!   


OAN, I'm surprised that Hello Curlies didnt take off.  It's an affordable line.  

I'm curious to see how long it stays around.  Shopping my stash is kinda fun, lol.  

I still want some Miss Jessie's curly pudding though.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

shawnyblazes said:


> *Shopping my stash is kinda fun, lol*.
> 
> *I still want some Miss Jessie's curly pudding though*.



@shawnyblazes
It really is. 

I'm so glad I am finally pulling out and using my Curl Junkie (Rehab & Deep Fix).

The wanting never stops.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Now that I know my hair I'm curious to see how a washngo turns out with the pudding. 

I'm just not feeling it being 22 dollars.   All the new styler are lower.


----------



## Aggie

USED UP:

A 16 oz bottle of wheat germ oil...I don't think I will be repurchasing this one. I like hemp seed oil better.


----------



## Saludable84

Where can I get rhassoul clay OTG?


----------



## Anaisin

Saludable84 said:


> Where can I get rhassoul clay OTG?



Vitamin shoppe


----------



## PJaye

I finished a ST Double Dutch Yum; I have one more left and I will not repurchase after all of it has been depleted.  I also finished a PBN Mango Butter and I have six left in my stash.


----------



## Saludable84

Anaisin said:


> Vitamin shoppe



Yassss!!! Thank you.


----------



## rileypak

*Used up*
- SSI Cranberry Cream Hair Cocktail (x1 backup, will repurchase eventually)


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@rileypak
Guess What?  I used M:C HempAde today.


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak
> Guess What?  I used M:C HempAde today.





Still a little sad she's gone


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Down to the last drop of my 1st Yerba.   It's taking everything to squeeze out.  Might have to add it to my leave in conditioner and open the new bottle.  

Once I get halfway thru the bottle I will repurchase.


----------



## Aggie

I just made my last order from Bekura for a while. I just wanted to catch everything I wanted during that sale. After this I will be good for a long while. I will only need some APB refreshers and leave-ins and then I'll rest from buying for a while. Oh yeah and maybe a couple jars of SSI Marula Hemp Hair Cream. I  that cream a lot.
*
Here is what I just ordered:*

1 YAM Nectar Hydrating Hair Nourisher - I just had to have another one of these (my backup) because I like how it performed on my hair. My hair loves this a lot.

1 Tonga Mousse Opulent Hair Cream

1 Whipped Custard Body Souffle - Fig Julep

3 Lait Illipe Body Milks in Cocoa Sarai, Sugar de Mai and Acai Kiwi.

I didn't get any of the gelee oils anymore. Changed my mind. I might still get them wayyy later though.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@shawnyblazes 
Hey Girl


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

IDareT'sHair said:


> @shawnyblazes
> Hey Girl


Hey sugahtoes!! How was your weekend?  It's hot as hayleeeee!!!! @IDareT'sHair


----------



## IDareT'sHair

shawnyblazes said:


> Hey sugahtoes!! How was your weekend? * It's hot as hayleeeee!!!!* @IDareT'sHair



@shawnyblazes 

Shole is!


----------



## rileypak

I'm low on Type 4 Cream and Sophia's Hair Grease!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@rileypak
There's no MHC Sale is there?


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak
> There's no MHC Sale is there?



I hadn't heard of one 

I have other butters to use so I'm going to try to hold on to see if there's a Labor Day sale or maybe a back to school...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> I hadn't heard of one
> 
> I have other butters to use so I'm going to try to hold on to see if there's a *Labor Day sale or maybe a back to school...*


@rileypak
Yeah, there should be some of those.  Both L-Day and BTS.


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak
> Yeah, there should be some of those.  Both L-Day and BTS.



Then I'll need an emergency pass if MHC has a BTS sale cause I need my HG sealants. Otherwise, I'll wait until Labor Day.

I really like the other butters in my stash but I  the MHC butters.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@rileypak
Then a Pass you shall have!

I plan to use M:C Caramel Rx on Wednesday.


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak
> Then a Pass you shall have!
> 
> I plan to use M:C Caramel Rx on Wednesday.



I plan to pull that out in two weeks 

Also considering trying either the TerraVeda or the Etae caramel products. I know they aren't protein treatments but I want more caramel in my hair life


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> *I know they aren't protein treatments but I want more caramel in my hair life*



@rileypak
I am just so 'thankful' I still have some.


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak
> I am just so 'thankful' I still have some.


----------



## BrownBetty

Poor @Aggie done fell and roll under the no buy bus.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

BrownBetty said:


> Poor @Aggie done fell and roll under the no buy bus.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@BrownBetty
She came over here and lost her mind.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Used Up:
x1 DM Hair Whip (no back-ups) but will repurchase at some point.


----------



## Aggie

BrownBetty said:


> Poor @Aggie done fell and roll under the no buy bus.





curlyhersheygirl said:


>





IDareT'sHair said:


> @BrownBetty
> She came over here and lost her mind.




   

 I messed up real bad but ya'll watch, I will soon get it together.....or not


----------



## Aggie

I just finished the SSI Marula HHC sample and had to finish moisturizing my hair with SSI Honey Buttercream Moisturizer sealed with Bekura Apple and Sorghum. I'm using this very sparingly since it's OOS now. .

You know this Honey Buttercream is not so bad. I could certainly grow to  it. My hair is still very soft and touchable.


----------



## Aggie

Oh by the way, I'm discarding the CRN Coconut Water Style Setter. My hair neither my face likes the coconut in it . This is not a repurchase item.


----------



## MileHighDiva

@rileypak, you have the IG Silk Press Queens, rockin' the double wavy.
https://www.instagram.com/p/BITLhOehbn1/


----------



## KinksAndInk

I'm passing on all sales until Black Friday. The only thing I purchased during this no buy was hair dye. I was going to buy another box during the "break" since my roots didn't get light enough but I PS under wigs or crochet braids from mid/late August-April due to school so it's pointless.

I don't need anything for now. I'm stocked up on my staples and I should be good with those until BF...maybe Mother's Day  If I do buy anything it will be braiding hair and wigs but that won't be until Labor Day.


----------



## Beamodel

Over the last 19 months, I have cut a huge amount of my relaxed hair off. The below picture represents about 90% of my hair being straightened and natural. 

I have about an inch in the back and a few inches in the front to cut.


----------



## flyygirlll2

Your hair looks really pretty @Beamodel


----------



## Saludable84

@IDareT'sHair and @rileypak  shame. Both of y'all. On a no buy but steady talking. 

@Beamodel got a sister jelly!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Beamodel
Great Progress.  Your Hair looks very healthy.

Congrats on 19 months.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Today I am 22 months Post. @flyygirlll2


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@rileypak
What you doing?

I'm waiting on the 29th.


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak
> What you doing?
> 
> I'm waiting on the 29th.



Eating dinner and editing the hair inventory...

My mom loves the Creamy Oil. Nephew loves the spray lotion and the Creamy Oil. 
I'm ready for the 29th too


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> Eating dinner and* editing the hair inventory...**My mom loves the Creamy Oil.* Nephew loves the spray lotion and the *Creamy Oil.*
> I'm ready for the 29th too



@rileypak 
Editing

I think "Creamy Oil" might be my favorite product of 2016.


----------



## Saludable84

Gave away KCCC and KCKT, and SSI Peach Moisture Conditioner. 

Not on a no buy, but looking forward to APB opening and intrigued to try MHC. Or Siamese twist. I need a good butter. Any suggestions would greatly help


----------



## flyygirlll2

@IDareT'sHair  On making 22 months post! I will be there also in a few days. I'm not going to lie, I've been thinking of chopping the rest of my hair off lately. I'll reassess how I feel in the next 2 months. A sista is tired 

@Saludable84 I like MHC Type 4 Hair Creme. I've been using it on my ends for now, but I think it will suit the rest of my hair better in the fall. In regards to Siamese Twist, I like the the Sweet Potato Pie Hair Creme. Smells great and you don't have to use too much.

Speaking of KCKT, I used it recently and thought it was just ok, nothing special (at least for my hair). Maybe I have to use it a few more times... but for now I'm meh about it.


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak
> What you doing?
> 
> I'm waiting on the 29th.





rileypak said:


> Eating dinner and editing the hair inventory...
> 
> My mom loves the Creamy Oil. Nephew loves the spray lotion and the Creamy Oil.
> I'm ready for the 29th too



@IDareT'sHair and @rileypak

Anything special happening on the 29th?


----------



## Aggie

Beamodel said:


> Over the last 19 months, I have cut a huge amount of my relaxed hair off. The below picture represents about 90% of my hair being straightened and natural.
> 
> I have about an inch in the back and a few inches in the front to cut.


Wow @Beamodel 

Your hair looks so healthy. Keep up whatever you are doing


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@flyygirlll2 
I emailed UBH.  They said they still don't have the product in stock.


----------



## PJaye

Wuss happening on the 29th?


----------



## flyygirlll2

@IDareT'sHair Danm. Still?? 
This is taking forever and a day. Do you  happen to have a list of the ingredients for the DC? I don't think she listed it. As you can see, this was an impulse buy for real since I didn't even bother with checking that


----------



## flyygirlll2

@Aggie @PJaye I believe Sarenzo is having a sale on the 29th.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

flyygirlll2 said:


> *Danm. Still??
> This is taking forever and a day. Do you  happen to have a list of the ingredients for the DC? I don't think she listed it.* As you can see, this was an impulse buy for real since I didn't even bother with checking that


@flyygirlll2 
It's not listed? No, I don't have a bottle here.  Sorry.


----------



## flyygirlll2

@IDareT'sHair No, I don't see it listed on the website. It's really crazy that it's actually taking this long, I mean is is really that good?


----------



## Saludable84

@flyygirlll2 i want to try both but don't want to pay for shipping. Which do you think I should go for first? 

The KCKT was great at first. I loved it. Then it just became dull. Like, I get soft hair, but no shine or umph. My hair isn't naturally shiny, but it's never been dull either.


----------



## Aggie

flyygirlll2 said:


> @Aggie @PJaye I believe Sarenzo is having a sale on the 29th.


Thanks @flyygirlll2.

I think I'd better stay away from here on the 29th, . My self-control is non-existent when it comes to hair products. So it's best I stay away until the dust settles


----------



## rileypak

Saludable84 said:


> Gave away KCCC and KCKT, and SSI Peach Moisture Conditioner.
> 
> Not on a no buy, but looking forward to APB opening and intrigued to try MHC. Or Siamese twist. I need a good butter. Any suggestions would greatly help



MHC Type 4 Hair Creme
Siamese Twists Sweet Potatoe Hair Creme
Komaza Care Jojoba Hemp Butter
MHC Sophia's Old Fashioned Hair Grease (if you're not opposed to grease-like products)
APB Whipped Cupuacu Butter


----------



## Beamodel

@flyygirlll2 @Saludable84 @IDareT'sHair @Aggie 

Thanks dolls. I appreciate the compliments. The struggle is real...


----------



## rileypak

@Beamodel 


@IDareT'sHair


----------



## flyygirlll2

@Saludable84 I feel you. Shipping cost can be annoying. I would say to try MHC Type 4 Hair Creme first just because I remember you mentioning you having issues with Shea Butter at times IIRC. MHC doesn't contain Shea butter in it. It has other butters and oil, including raw honey so maybe that might work for your hair.

The Siamese Twist Sweet Potato Pie has glycerine and aloe in it. I believe you can make a custom order just in case but it's been a while since I've purchased from her. Both ingredients are hit or miss for my hair depending on where it falls on the ingredient list.

ETA- The Bel Nouvo  Mouisture Quench Butter in the Sweet Potato Pie scent is great as well.

KCKT Didn't leave much mouisture in my hair. At first it felt good, but the next day my hair didn't feel as great.

@Aggie Yeah Girl, I know how that is. I've been fighting my urge to buy... but sometimes when I see a sale I'm like


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I like MHC Buttery Soy & I have Type 4 (haven't tried it yet) but it gets great reviews.

Would also like to try Type 3 at some point.

I also have Bekura's Tapioca to try this Fall/Winter.

I like just about all of the Siamese Twists Butters & Creams.  All of the ones I've tried are goodt.

I'd also look into Qhemet Biologics as well if I was looking.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

BeeMine Luscious is also a nice Butter/Cream.
Texture Me Natural Macadamia Butter is exceptionally nice.


----------



## Aggie

flyygirlll2 said:


> @Saludable84 I feel you. Shipping cost can be annoying. I would say to try MHC Type 4 Hair Creme first just because I remember you mentioning you having issues with Shea Butter at times IIRC. MHC doesn't contain Shea butter in it. It has other butters and oil, including raw honey so maybe that might work for your hair.
> 
> The Siamese Twist Sweet Potato Pie has glycerine and aloe in it. I believe you can make a custom order just in case but it's been a while since I've purchased from her. Both ingredients are hit or miss for my hair depending on where it falls on the ingredient list.
> 
> ETA- The Bel Nouvo  Mouisture Quench Butter in the Sweet Potato Pie scent is great as well.
> 
> KCKT Didn't leave much mouisture in my hair. At first it felt good, but the next day my hair didn't feel as great.
> 
> @Aggie Yeah Girl, I know how that is. I've been fighting my urge to buy... but sometimes when I see a sale I'm like


@flyygirlll2

I know right? I just went on Sarenzo's site and created an account AND put some stuff in a wish list  it's so sad. I have to work harder on saying no to new purchases for a few months and mean it.

I'll see how this goes


----------



## Saludable84

So I looked at MHC and ST. I'm stuck. I would prefer MHC and she is offering free shipping. I liked the Soy Butter and the Type 4 hair cream. I ain't messing with the type 3, type 4 seems more special 

I put two items in my cart for ST. The Pumpkin Coconut Hairdress and Ayurvedic Hair Cream. A little less but shipping. I feel like I could go either way. Her sizes are also iffy for me but J think these are 8-10oz jars.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Saludable84 said:


> So I looked at MHC and ST. I'm stuck. I would prefer MHC and she is offering free shipping. I liked the Soy Butter and the Type 4 hair cream. I ain't messing with the type 3, type 4 seems more special
> 
> I put two items in my cart for ST. The Pumpkin Coconut Hairdress and Ayurvedic Hair Cream. A little less but shipping. I feel like I could go either way. Her sizes are also iffy for me but J think these are 8-10oz jars.



i loveeeee the Type 3 cream though.  That type 4 is tooo heavy for me.  The Soy Butter and Type 3 are BAE!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

shawnyblazes said:


> *i loveeeee the Type 3 cream though.*  That type 4 is tooo heavy for me.  The Soy Butter and Type 3 are BAE!



@shawnyblazes
I will be picking this up BF.


----------



## rileypak

I'm ready for all the sales! 
So many body products to buy 

That Sarenzo Coconut Milk Moisturizer is 
I want to buy some on the 29th but I'm torn. I also want to wait for the Men's/Unisex scents sale (I think) on the 5th so I can grab the scents I really want to try...


----------



## Saludable84

shawnyblazes said:


> i loveeeee the Type 3 cream though.  That type 4 is tooo heavy for me.  The Soy Butter and Type 3 are BAE!



I take your recommendations seriously, but I need that tumeric in my life!!!!! I saw that and some other oils I can't pronounce and I'm intrigued.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> *I'm ready for all the sales! *
> *That Sarenzo Coconut Milk Moisturizer is *
> I want to buy some on the 29th but I'm torn. I also want to wait for the Men's/Unisex scents sale (I think) on the 5th so I can grab the scents I really want to try...



@rileypak 
I have x10 Creamy Oils in a Mock Cart.  Will try to just get x8 tho'


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Saludable84 said:


> I take your recommendations seriously, but I need that tumeric in my life!!!!! I saw that and some other oils I can't pronounce and I'm intrigued.



LOLOLOL, Its a good sealer but I couldnt take the weighed down feeling.  The Type 3 is creamy and just yummyyyy. So is the Soy!

I havent revisited MHC since she took 4 oz sizes off the website though.  Only during Black Friday will, I see. Her DC's are heavenly with steam.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

@IDareT'sHair 
I used the Apalus brush on Bella's hair yesterday. Although it didn't make her hair as straight as the flat iron would, it took way less time to do her hair.

I stretched and air dried her hair with curlformers first. Then used to brush to straighten. It took about 30 mins to do her entire head. When I flat iron her hair it normally takes well over an hour. Most times I have to keep turning the flat iron back on.
Needless to say she loves the shorter time and doesn't mind that her hair isn't bone straight. I used it on 320F


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl
How do you think the results would have been at 350-375+?


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak
> I have x10 Creamy Oils in a Mock Cart.  Will try to just get x8 tho'



I have CMM, Lajay Cleansing Honey, and BSF Deodorant in my cart right now. Waiting on that soap page to be updated too...

ETA: also want to see what limited edition stuff they drop too...


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> How do you think the results would have been at 350-375+?


@IDareT'sHair 
It may have made it straighter but not by much. I think the design of the brush doesn't really allow for bone straight results.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *I think the design of the brush doesn't really allow for bone straight results*.



@curlyhersheygirl
What about in smaller sections?  Interesting.....


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> What about in smaller sections?  Interesting.....


@IDareT'sHair 
I did it in small sections. I straightened each curl made by the curl former. I only did one pass though.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *I did it in small sections.* I straightened each curl made by the curl former. *I only did one pass though.*



@curlyherheygirl
Interesting.  I know my first and only time using it was a Big FAIL. 

I was looking for some 'tips' how to get sleeker results for when I get around to trying it again.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl

Decided to DC with Banana Brule today.

I really wanted to hold on to it since it's temporarily discontinued, but I just need to go on & use it since it's open and just use it up.

I heard back from SSI (again) and they are having problems getting a certain ingredient from the manufacturer and said they don't want to have to reformulate it, so that's why they are keeping it on temporarily "Discontinued" status.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyherheygirl
> Interesting.  I know my first and only time using it was a Big FAIL.
> 
> I was looking for some 'tips' how to get sleeker results for when I get around to trying it again.


@IDareT'sHair 
I think you'll get better results if you stretch the hair first. Next time I'll put her under the dryer with the curlformers instead of air drying. I didn't want to blow dry her hair because I wasn't sure how much heat the brush emitted. 

When you tried it did you roller set or anything beforehand?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *When you tried it did you roller set or anything beforehand?*


@curlyhersheygirl
No.  I didn't.  I think I just air-dried in twists? 

Can't remember, but I didn't do too much of anything.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl 
Not sure when Imma try mine again?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl
Why am I getting excited about BF?

I definitely wanna reup on some CJ Curl Rehab and Banana & Hibiscus


----------



## flyygirlll2

I didn't plan on getting anything from Sarenzo but I want that Coconut Milk Mouisturizer and maybe some body stuff 

@shawnyblazes Hmmmm... I never thought about getting the MHC Type 3 Hair Creme cause I thought my hair might laugh at it, but maybe I might get it next time just to compare. The Type 4 does work great as a sealer for my hair though.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

flyygirlll2 said:


> *Hmmmm... I never thought about getting the MHC Type 3 Hair Creme cause I thought my hair might laugh at it, but maybe I might get it next time just to compare. The Type 4 does work great as a sealer for my hair though*.



@flyygirlll2
That's exactly why I'm getting it.  For comparison purposes with Type 4 & Buttery Soy.

But I need MHC to have a decent Sale, because I think that's the only place you can get it from?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@shawnyblazes
I know when HV has their next Sale, Imma hafta' reup on:
Acai Phyto Berry
Red Roobis & Argan

And probably either Moist 24/7 or MoistPRO (I know I bought one of these not too long ago)

ETA: I need to do a quick inventory on Moist 24/7 & MoistPRO (just to make sure)


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> Why am I getting excited about BF?
> 
> I definitely wanna reup on some CJ Curl Rehab and Banana & Hibiscus


@IDareT'sHair 
LOL Hopefully the sales will be epic


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl
What are you DC'ing with today?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *LOL Hopefully the sales will be epic*



@curlyhersheygirl
I'll be working on a very preliminary 'mock' list soon.

For sure I'll be getting:
QB
CJ
MHC
Hattache
CM
*all contingent on the discounts of course*


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl @shawnyblazes
I was going to use M:C Caramel Protein Rx today, but decided to finish up HTN's Amino Protein DC'er instead.

ETA: I do have x1 b/up of HTN Amino Protein DC'er


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Id like MHC ,APB and Sarenzo for the winter.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> What are you DC'ing with today?


@IDareT'sHair 
It's a toss up between NG's mango & coconut water and APB's blueberry. I'm leaning more towards NG though


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

I'm going to bust out that Yam from Bekura soon.  It's been a year.  @IDareT'sHair


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

@IDareT'sHair 
I'm really loving the NurCreations herbal spray. I may just have to do another custom order but I'll wait till BF


----------



## IDareT'sHair

shawnyblazes said:


> *Id like MHC ,APB and Sarenzo for the winter*.



@shawnyblazes
I'd like to more Siamese Twists again for Fall/Winter, but lately she's been very stingy with her Sales, so Imma KIM. 

I could probably replace her Butters with Texture Me Natural although she doesn't have the "variety".  Her Whipness is sheer perfection.

Sarenzo will definitely be somewhere in there, but I listed the more 'pricer' Lines I gotta wrap my mind around.  And as always annually, I'll pick up another Naturalista Juicy L-I.



curlyhersheygirl said:


> *It's a toss up between NG's mango & coconut water* and APB's blueberry. I'm leaning more towards NG though



@curlyhersheygirl
I found a 16oz Jar of this in my Stash.  I thought I was completely out of NG's DC'ers.  It was in my Fridge in my Garage.  I keep forgetting I got a whole other "Stash" of stuff out there.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *I'm really loving the NurCreations herbal spray*. I may just have to do another custom order but I'll wait till BF



@curlyhersheygirl
Good to Know. 

The only thing I got from there was the Avocado DC'er.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

I want to use that Avocado DC from Nurcreations again but the smell of the rosemary oil is blech


----------



## IDareT'sHair

shawnyblazes said:


> *I'm going to bust out that Yam from Bekura soon.  It's been a year.*



@shawnyblazes
I haven't used the Yam or the Cacao Bark this year either...... And I have a couple jars of each.

I have been using Whiskey-Vanilla tho'. 

It would be good for me to focus on some of this too (Bekura).

But right now, I MUST focus on CJ Curl Rehab/Banana Hibiscus.  I'll be totally upset with myself if I allow either of these to go bad on me.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

shawnyblazes said:


> *I want to use that Avocado DC from Nurcreations again but the smell of the rosemary oil is blech*



@shawnyblazes

 I haven't even opened it to smell it.


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @flyygirlll2
> That's exactly why I'm getting it.  For comparison purposes with* Type 4 & Buttery Soy.*
> 
> But I need MHC to have a decent Sale, because I think that's the only place you can get it from?


@IDareT'sHair 

Curlmart carries MHC products too. I don't think they carry all of them but I believe I saw these on there. I didn't see the Type 3 Cream however.


----------



## Aggie

I'm playing hooky so I'll be deep conditioning with NG Marshmallow Root Conditioners. I'm going to try and finish them up so I can move on to something else in my stash instead of opening too many handmade conditioners all at once.


----------



## Saludable84

shawnyblazes said:


> LOLOLOL, Its a good sealer but I couldnt take the weighed down feeling.  The Type 3 is creamy and just yummyyyy. So is the Soy!
> 
> I havent revisited MHC since she took 4 oz sizes off the website though.  Only during Black Friday will, I see. *Her DC's are heavenly with steam*.



Why you couldnt say they were trash? 

I dont mind the weighed down feeling as long as it is not keeping my hair wet for prolonged periods of time. Shea Moisture C&H Curl whatever with the flax seed weighed my hair all the way down and kept it wet. Thats what I dont want. The Palm Tapioca weighed my hair a bit because it is very thick and heavy, but it was very tolerable as my hair was soft and bouncy. At the time I was texlaxed and wasnt really doing anything special so I gave it away, but I should get much better use out of it this time. 

The prices are kind of steep, so Im hesitating because for that price I better have on and poppin hair every day, with 0.001 oz used each time, entire head, but there is no shipping charge so I feel I cant complain too much. However, even without shipping, its the same as if I purchase from Siamese Twist. I am not buying both  

Let me sit my hot behind back and wait for Erika aka my sure thing...


----------



## Saludable84

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> 
> Decided to DC with Banana Brule today.
> 
> I really wanted to hold on to it since it's temporarily discontinued, but I just need to go on & use it since it's open and just use it up.
> 
> I heard back from SSI (again) and they are having problems getting a certain ingredient from the manufacturer and said they don't want to have to reformulate it, so that's why they are keeping it on temporarily "Discontinued" status.



And its probably an ingredient that makes the product so great.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Saludable84
They said they will not reformulate, so they rather keep it OOS until they can find a solution that won't mess with the integrity of the performance of the product.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Saludable84 said:


> Why you couldnt say they were trash?
> 
> I dont mind the weighed down feeling as long as it is not keeping my hair wet for prolonged periods of time. Shea Moisture C&H Curl whatever with the flax seed weighed my hair all the way down and kept it wet. Thats what I dont want. The Palm Tapioca weighed my hair a bit because it is very thick and heavy, but it was very tolerable as my hair was soft and bouncy. At the time I was texlaxed and wasnt really doing anything special so I gave it away, but I should get much better use out of it this time.
> 
> The prices are kind of steep, so Im hesitating because for that price I better have on and poppin hair every day, with 0.001 oz used each time, entire head, but there is no shipping charge so I feel I cant complain too much. However, even without shipping, its the same as if I purchase from Siamese Twist. I am not buying both
> 
> Let me sit my hot behind back and wait for Erika aka my sure thing...



Yeah, MHC did us dirty when she upped the prices and took the 4ozs out of the equation.  I used to stockpile up each Black Friday with 4ozs. You were able to cocktail ( DC's) and the creams lasted a long time. Went back 2 years ago and she only offers 2ozs and 8ozs with dem high arse prices.  So i revisit each Black Friday to see what she has or take a chance with Curlmart .


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Aggie said:


> *Curlmart carries MHC products too.* I don't think they carry all of them but I believe I saw these on there. *I didn't see the Type 3 Cream however*.



@Aggie 
Yeah, I know.

But they don't carry Type 3.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

IDareT'sHair said:


> @shawnyblazes
> I know when HV has their next Sale, Imma hafta' reup on:
> Acai Phyto Berry
> Red Roobis & Argan
> 
> And probably either Moist 24/7 or MoistPRO (I know I bought one of these not too long ago)
> 
> ETA: I need to do a quick inventory on Moist 24/7 & MoistPRO (just to make sure)



Wooooooow! Extra forgotten stashes and stuff??? Okay, phew! I thought I might be or be becoming a product junkie, but I am NOWHERE NEAR these levels. You guys make me smile and make this fun. 

As a non-product junkie, I still gotta ask: Is there anything to the names of these products? Is either Moist 24/7 or MoistPro super moisturizing? 

Sigh. Off to Google these. This forum is serious about hair!!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

shawnyblazes said:


> *Yeah, MHC did us dirty when she upped the prices and took the 4ozs out of the equation.  I used to stockpile up each Black Friday with 4ozs. You were able to cocktail ( DC's) and the creams lasted a long time. Went back 2 years ago and she only offers 2ozs and 8ozs with dem high arse prices.  So i revisit each Black Friday to see what she has or take a chance with Curlmart .*


@shawnyblazes
She sure did.  That's when I moved away from her line (in a big way).  I still always keep Buttery Soy and Honey Hair Mask in my Stash, and recently Type 4, but I use to use quite a few of her DC"ers and other things before this happened.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@shawnyblazes
NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Saludable84

IDareT'sHair said:


> @shawnyblazes
> I'd like to more *Siamese Twists again for Fall/Winter, but lately she's been very stingy with her Sales,* so Imma KIM.
> 
> I could probably replace her Butters with* Texture Me Natural although she doesn't have the "variety".*  Her Whipness is sheer perfection.
> 
> Sarenzo will definitely be somewhere in there, but I listed the more 'pricer' Lines I gotta wrap my mind around.  And as always annually, I'll pick up another Naturalista Juicy L-I.



For ST, her prices are hella-high and her sizes arent that great. 

Ditto to TMN. 

Thats why I am leaning towards MHC even though she hella-high too. But she seems like a sure thing. Im placing her in Bekura category with these secret ingredients. 

Ive browsed QB, but she in the hella-high category too and has type stingy sales. 

As of right now, my conditioner staples are done. Im not really trying to get into new lines, but I will try a MHC DC if she has a good Black Friday sale. I have leave-in/moisturizer staples already as well. Im just looking in the classifieds for a few good butters.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@YvetteWithJoy 
Please.  No Random Posts.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

IDareT'sHair said:


> @shawnyblazes
> NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO



ah dutty!!!!!


----------



## Saludable84

YvetteWithJoy said:


> Wooooooow!* Extra forgotten stashes and stuff???* Okay, phew! I thought I might be or be becoming a product junkie, but I am NOWHERE NEAR these levels. You guys make me smile and make this fun.
> 
> As a non-product junkie, I still gotta ask: Is there anything to the names of these products? Is either Moist 24/7 or MoistPro super moisturizing?
> 
> Sigh. Off to Google these. This forum is serious about hair!!!



Girl, I find new stuff every week.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

IDareT'sHair said:


> @YvetteWithJoy
> Please.  No Random Posts.



Oh, didn't know! Sincere apologies. I was thinking conversation was allowed with questions. Got it!


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

I found some Miss Jessies stylers in my foot ottoman..... Not any Curly Pudding though  


Im intrigued to how a washngo would look after a clay treatment wash.


----------



## flyygirlll2

@IDareT'sHair Like @Aggie said, Curlmart does carry MHC but I'm not sure they carry everything from that line. Actually I think Hattache carries MHC as well.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

flyygirlll2 said:


> *Curlmart does carry MHC but I'm not sure they carry everything from that line. Actually I think Hattache carries MHC as well.*



@flyygirlll2
I know.  Thank you.

But like I said to Aggie upthread, CM doesn't carry Type3.  I think MHC is the only place you can get Type3.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Lawdy-Lawdy!  Guess who in durn tarnation done showed up?  That's right Honey's Handmade almost a month later. x2 Knot in my Fro Joe. 

I expected it to smell like Coffee, but sadly, it does not.

Lemme go let her know.  She said *cough* MONDAY she was in the process issuing me a refund.


----------



## rileypak

*Gave away*
APB Ayurvedic Hair Creme (x6 backups, will continue to give away until no more left, will repurchase eventually since it's been reformulated...I think I heard that happened)


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> *Gave away*
> APB Ayurvedic Hair Creme *(x6 backups,* will continue to give away until no more left, will repurchase eventually since it's been reformulated...I think I heard that happened)



@rileypak 
Her.  Somebody.


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak
> Her.  Somebody.



They been in the fridge forever. 
Time for them to depart to homes that will use them up faster than me


----------



## PJaye

YvetteWithJoy said:


> Oh, didn't know! Sincere apologies. I was thinking conversation was allowed with questions. Got it!



@YvetteWithJoy

You can post your comments and questions in this thread; it's a bit more welcoming:  https://longhaircareforum.com/threa...nking-out-loud.541651/page-1081#post-22929437


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> *They been in the fridge forever. *
> *Time for them to depart to homes that will use them up faster than me *



@rileypak
What scents did you get these in?  I know it's something interesting.

Good you're keeping an eye out on purging & rotation.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@rileypak @shawnyblazes
I think one of the reasons HH took so long when it got here is the way it was packaged.  

Very poor packaging.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I finished up:
x1 Treasured Locs "Knot No More" (no back ups) but I may get another one at some point in the future.


----------



## flyygirlll2

@IDareT'sHair Oh ok. I just checked Pampered Tendrils ( used to be Pampered Twisted) they carry MHC Type 3 Hair Creme. I know this shop belongs to a member here that had the thread in the vendor forum.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@flyygirlll2
I wish I didn't feel like I "NEED" that durn Cathy Howse UBH or I'd ask for my $44.00 back too. (Or how much ever it was?) 

I know shipping was $12.00.


----------



## flyygirlll2

@IDareT'sHair I think I'll give another week maybe for Cathy Howse before I ask for a refund.  This wait time is definitely not the business.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

flyygirlll2 said:


> *Oh ok. I just checked Pampered Tendrils ( used to be Pampered Twisted) they carry MHC Type 3 Hair Creme. I know this shop belongs to a member here that had the thread in the vendor forum.*



@flyygirlll2
Good looking out!

Yes, she is a member here. 

They use to have Sales all the time, lately not so much.  And the times I asked, she said: "Not at this time"

I love that shop.  CS, Fast Shipping.  Love Her!  Ms. Topaz

*wish she offered more sales tho'*

ETA: BF I think MHC usually has B1G1 Free or recently B1G1 50% or something like that?


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

I wanna purchase something.  When is APB opening back up,


----------



## rileypak

shawnyblazes said:


> I wanna purchase something.  When is APB opening back up,



 

ETA: I suddenly want some clip.in extensions


----------



## rileypak

I think MHC was B1G50% for BF if I'm not mistaken...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

shawnyblazes said:


> *I wanna purchase something.  When is APB opening back up,*



@shawnyblazes
Not Sure?  I'm sure @rileypak knows.

All I know is Sarenzo re-opens Friday and I am posted up right there.

@shawnyblazes
Did you see the 'new' product TMN is offering?


----------



## meka72

Who do I talk to to get one of those "extreme circumstances" pass? Lol. That Bekura sale will be ending soon and @Aggie has me wanting buy the YAM and some body milks.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@meka72 
Ya'll just do what ya'll do......

We understand.


----------



## gorgeoushair

rileypak said:


> I think MHC was B1G50% for BF if I'm not mistaken...



BOGO free or 50% off


----------



## IDareT'sHair

IDareT'sHair said:


> *ETA: BF I think MHC usually has B1G1 Free or recently B1G1 50% or something like that?*





gorgeoushair said:


> *BOGO free or 50% off*



FYI.


----------



## gorgeoushair

IDareT'sHair said:


> @flyygirlll2
> Good looking out!
> 
> Yes, she is a member here.
> 
> They use to have Sales all the time, lately not so much.  And the times I asked, she said: "Not at this time"
> 
> I love that shop.  CS, Fast Shipping.  Love Her!  Ms. Topaz
> 
> *wish she offered more sales tho'*
> 
> ETA: BF I think MHC usually has B1G1 Free or recently B1G1 50% or something like that?



I was just thinking about this shop not too long ago and wondered "what happened to her sales?" Lol


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

IDareT'sHair said:


> @shawnyblazes
> Not Sure?  I'm sure @rileypak knows.
> 
> All I know is Sarenzo re-opens Friday and I am posted up right there.
> 
> @shawnyblazes
> Did you see the 'new' product TMN is offering?


New????   Off to look.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

shawnyblazes said:


> *New????   Off to look.*



@shawnyblazes
Yasss....and it sounds

Look under SALE


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

IDareT'sHair said:


> @shawnyblazes
> Yasss....and it sounds




Oooooo and it's on sale.  Lawdddd


----------



## IDareT'sHair

IDareT'sHair said:


> @shawnyblazes
> Yasss....and it sounds
> 
> *Look under SALE*



@shawnyblazes

ETA: Oh..... I see you found it!


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

I'll need to re up on the green tea DC and try this new Banana twisting product when the most buy is up.   

Looks interesting.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@shawnyblazes 
Imma really miss SSI Banana Brule. 

Even though I haven't pulled it out in a while, just knowing it is no longer available has me all in my feelings feelin' some kinda way.


----------



## Saludable84

rileypak said:


> They been in the fridge forever.
> Time for them to depart to homes that will use them up faster than me



Sell. Me. One!


----------



## Saludable84

shawnyblazes said:


> I wanna purchase something.  When is APB opening back up,



August. I wanna say the first. I already have an email alert set up on etsy


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@shawnyblazes 
We need to come up with a mutually agreeable date to start & finish. 

So, like from 08/01 - ? We need to see when APB's Sale starts though.

We don't need to be on the loose too long.  And we will also be breaking for L-Day.

Very few of us have stayed on task.


----------



## Saludable84

August 1. Get your wallets ready


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

IDareT'sHair said:


> @shawnyblazes
> Imma really miss SSI Banana Brule.
> 
> Even though I haven't pulled it out in a while, just knowing it is no longer available has me all in my feelings feelin' some kinda way.



I never understood the hype.  I tried it and went ,....Mehr!


I'll pour out some Jamaican castor oil for you.   I know the feeling.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@shawnyblazes
Now that we know it's 08/01, we need to decide a date to end.  Maybe a full week?


----------



## rileypak

Yes I think a week would suffice 

Cause I'm trying to buy these ex.tensions too. I mean we'll be on a break and all


----------



## IDareT'sHair

shawnyblazes said:


> *I never understood the hype.  I tried it and went ,....Mehr!  I'll pour out some Jamaican castor oil for you.*   I know the feeling.



@shawnyblazes 
I know. 

It's not like it was a HG or anything, although I always tried to keep a jar in the ol' stash-a-roo, but now for some reason just knowing I can't get it is making me feel some kind of way.

But don't waste your JBCO. .....


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> *Yes I think a week would suffice *
> 
> *Cause I'm trying to buy these ex.tensions too. I mean we'll be on a break and all *



@rileypak @shawnyblazes @curlyhersheygirl @Golden75 @Shay72 @BrownBetty @divachyk

Okay...If we're all in Agreement, we'll say 08/01 until Midnight 08/07.

*The rest of Ya'll..... Are welcome too.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@rileypak @shawnyblazes

Same with AO.  Knowing I can't get it now makes me


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Finished Up:
x1 HTN Amino Protein (x1 back up)
x1 HV Acai Phyto Berry (no back ups)*will repurchase during a Sale*


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak @shawnyblazes
> 
> Same with AO.  Knowing I can't get it now makes me


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@rileypak @shawnyblazes
When I said the Knot in My Fro Joe (didn't smell like Coffee) that's because it's not. It's some Carrot Coconut Conditioning Milk, so she sent me the wrong thing.

So, I got x1 Carrot Conditioning Hair Milk and x1 Knot in My Fro.  She messed my order completely up.


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak @shawnyblazes
> When I said the Knot in My Fro Joe (didn't smell like Coffee) that's because it's not. It's some Carrot Coconut Conditioning Milk, so she sent me the wrong thing.
> 
> So, I got x1 Carrot Conditioning Hair Milk and x1 Knot in My Fro.  She messed my order completely up.


----------



## meka72

I'm trying to fight this urge in my fangers. Lol. 



IDareT'sHair said:


> @meka72
> Ya'll just do what ya'll do......
> 
> We understand.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

meka72 said:


> *I'm trying to fight this urge in my fangers. Lol*.



@meka72
Trust Me...I know the feeling.

And it's a really good deal.  Especially if you have some money to use over there. 

I would 'bite' at something, probably the Tonga Mousse, but $5.00 is all I have and not worth it. 

If I had $10-$12 it would be on.

It's a good Sale.  Not sure if it's the best Sale they will have, but it's a good one.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I revisited HV's ACV Rinse tonight. 

I haven't used that since I've been transitioning.

I love that stuff. My scalp has been a little itchy this week and that knocked it right on out.


----------



## PJaye

Saludable84 said:


> August 1. Get your wallets ready



It's a shame when a person has to specifically tell people to not email them while on vacation.


----------



## KinksAndInk

Used up: APB simple hair creme (peach). 1 b/u, liked it but didn't love it so it's not a repurchase.

OAN this NurCreations Irish moss treatment is never freaking ending. It's only an 8oz jar I've used it 50-11 times and I'm still not done. I still have about 1/3 of a jar or more. This isn't a repurchase either. I love it but the product "sweats" no matter how it's stored and that's annoying me.

ETA also used up Jakeala's Beau vert as a prepoo... Accidentally fell asleep in it trying to catch up on my tv shows and when I rinsed it out, my hair was soft and moist but it stripped a lot of my color. The water was super pink as I rinsed. Not a repurchase.


----------



## Saludable84

PJaye said:


> It's a shame when a person has to specifically tell people to not email them while on vacation.



No!!!! That's to opt out of receiving an email when she opens. It's you look at the bottom, those 4 items in my cart are hers before she closed  so if you search her, she won't come up unless you have a direct link like a product in your cart to her. So it tells you'd she is closed and if you would like an email when she opens.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak @shawnyblazes @curlyhersheygirl @Golden75 @Shay72 @BrownBetty @divachyk
> 
> Okay...If we're all in Agreement, we'll say 08/01 until Midnight 08/07.
> 
> *The rest of Ya'll..... Are welcome too.


@IDareT'sHair 
That sounds good to me.
So then the N/B is until Labor Day or BF?


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak
> What scents did you get these in?  I know it's something interesting.
> 
> Good you're keeping an eye out on purging & rotation.



Tangerine, cookie dough, frosted cupcake, birthday cake, and some others I can't remember right now...
I think I got a watermelon too...


----------



## rileypak

curlyhersheygirl said:


> @IDareT'sHair
> That sounds good to me.
> So then the N/B is until Labor Day or BF?





After this August break, N/B will resume until Labor Day


----------



## rileypak

Umm I think the break should start on 7.30.2016


----------



## flyygirlll2

Come through sales!   I already see stuff I want but of course don't need


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@rileypak @curlyhersheygirl
Mine will technically start tomorrow to get in on the Sarenzo Sale.

07/29 - 08/07


----------



## IDareT'sHair

flyygirlll2 said:


> *Come through sales!   I already see stuff I want but of course don't need *



@flyygirlll2
Will probably get some QB.


----------



## flyygirlll2

@IDareT'sHair Yeah I'm thinking about getting something from QB too.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

flyygirlll2 said:


> *Yeah I'm thinking about getting something from QB too*.


@flyygirlll2
I have a mock cart in my mind.


----------



## flyygirlll2

@IDareT'sHair Lol. For that most part, I just want another bottle of the Moringa Conditioning Ghee. I'm halfway done with the bottle I have. I'm good with the CTDG and the AOHC since those will last me for a while. I'm also interested in their serum as well.


----------



## Saludable84

Just received my Bekura. I haven't opened them yet but excited. Tonga and Palm. I purchased on Sunday and picked up at the post office today when I only expected my clay to be there. 

Double excited. 

Still debating if I want to click purchase on MHC or keep browsing but I'm really trying to hold out for APB. Barely.


----------



## Saludable84

IDareT'sHair said:


> @flyygirlll2
> Will probably get some QB.



Was the sale posted?


----------



## flyygirlll2

@Saludable84 Yes. It's posted in the sales thread and in the QB thread in the vendor forum.


----------



## flyygirlll2

@Saludable84 I really like the Tonga Mousse. I have the Palm Tapioca but I've only used it once.


Sooooo... I went I got that Banana Twisting Cream or whatever it's called that was on sale on TMN


----------



## Saludable84

I want to try the QB Burdock and Amla, but I'm not sure where glycerin falls in both and aloe falls in the first.


----------



## Saludable84

I added the Amla, burdock, and moringa ghee are to my cart.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak @curlyhersheygirl
> Mine will technically start tomorrow to get in on the Sarenzo Sale.
> 
> 07/29 - 08/07


@IDareT'sHair 
Based on the sales info floating around, I'll use those dates as well


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Saludable84 said:


> *Just received my Bekura. I haven't opened them yet but excited. Tonga and Palm.*



@Saludable84
I can't wait to get the Tonga Mousse.  I hear/see good reviews on this product. I heard it smells good too.   I'll pick it up BF.  I do have a couple jars of the Palm Tapioca in my stash.  From what I hear it doesn't smell good.  Probably the Palm.




flyygirlll2 said:


> *I really like the Tonga Mousse.* I have the Palm Tapioca but I've only used it once.
> *Sooooo... I went I got that Banana Twisting Cream or whatever it's called that was on sale on TMN *



@flyygirlll2
That Tonga gets such great reviews.  Imma get summa' dat Banana Twisting Cream too. *Great Ingredients*


----------



## Saludable84

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Saludable84
> I can't wait to get the Tonga Mousse.  I hear/see good reviews on this product. I heard it smells good too.   I'll pick it up BF.  I do have a couple jars of the Palm Tapioca in my stash.  From what I hear it doesn't smell good.  Probably the Palm.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @flyygirlll2
> That Tonga gets such great reviews.  Imma get summa' dat Banana Twisting Cream too. *Great Ingredients*



It smells like coconut gelato but the texture is the right amount of creamy  this might be a definite winner. If it is, that will be a problem because I like little to less variety when it comes to LI


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Saludable84


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@rileypak
I was kinda 'hoping' Sarenzo would come in & kick this off with a Flash Sale.


----------



## Aggie

This morning I used up the last bit of my SSI Honey Buttercream Moisturizer. Not a repurchase though.


----------



## Aggie

I just broke free my ST Sweet Potato Pie Cream/ It is very oily but  type oily. What I'm going to do is put some Bekura Honey Latte Hair Milk on the bottom and the ST SPPC on the top to seal it in. This should be amazing on my hair.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Aggie
A little of that Sweet Potatoe Pie Hair Cream goes a long way.


----------



## Aggie

On a side note, I used Bekura Lemon Beignet Souffle on my skin this morning and stepped into the courier to pick my package that just arrived from curlmart. 

When I stepped up to the counter the two Customer Service Reps commented on how great I smelled,  these are staple moisturizers for my body. I told them it was my body butter - no perfume. They couldn't believe a butter smells that nicely with no help of perfume.


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> A little of that Sweet Potatoe Pie Hair Cream goes a long way.


@IDareT'sHair 

You are so right. I am realizing that I don't have to use much at all. This makes me excited


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Aggie
Nice Review on Bekura's Lemon Beignet.


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak
> I was kinda 'hoping' Sarenzo would come in & kick this off with a Flash Sale.



I'm going to have the page ready to go for tomorrow....
Countdown already started


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@rileypak 

Gurl...Me Too!  I've been waiting on this joint.


----------



## Aggie

I finally have my 16 oz JAR not bottle of DB Pumpkin Seed Mask from curlamart along with the DB Deep Conditioner and DB Hair Whip. 

I will not be opening them up just yet because I have some other products that I bought before these that I need to use up. I can't afford any of my hand made products going rancid on me.


----------



## Saludable84

I'm not buying anything from qhemet. Gonna just mosey on back to Bekura and pick up a few staples.....


----------



## rileypak

Oh yeah finally got a shipping notice on my Bekura


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> *Oh yeah finally got a shipping notice on my Bekura*



@rileypak
What did you get?


----------



## rileypak

*Used up*
- APB Daily Refresher Spray sample (x1 full size backup, definitely buying more when the store opens back up...like 3 more)


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak
> What did you get?



Honey Latte Milk or whatever it's called


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@rileypak
Okay.  I think I remember that.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

@IDareT'sHair 
Hey sis
Y'all have me wanting that Bekura mousse.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl
Now you got me thankin' maybe I should just get a 16oz BRBC.

In my mock cart I have:
AOHC (b/up)
BRBC (b/up)
ABCDEFG (b/up)


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *Y'all have me wanting that Bekura mousse.*



@curlyhersheygirl
So Do I.  But I think Imma try to wait until BF.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> So Do I.  But I think Imma try to wait until BF.


@IDareT'sHair 
I think I may wait as well


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl
If I get everything in my QB Cart, I will have x3 of each.

I can wait on CTDG until BF or C-Monday.

I won't be repurchasing Moringa Ghee.  Love the Performance. 

Cannot tolerate the scent.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *I think I may wait as well*



@curlyhersheygirl
If I had that $11.oo bucks, like some people had, I probably would have went for it.

But that five bucks and then you add in shipping, gives me pause.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl
I'll be DC'ing (Steaming) on Saturday with either CJ Curl Rehab OR DB Pumpkin Seed. 

These are both open.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl @rileypak @shawnyblazes
So...I just saw on the site that Sarenzo's Sale starts at Noon tomorrow.

Which, by the way, will be the last Sale for them until BF

I gotta make sure I get it in.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

@IDareT'sHair 
I'm not sure what I'll be using.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *I'm not sure what I'll be using.*


@curlyhersheygirl
Imma use AE Garlic under dryer as well.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> Imma use AE Garlic under dryer as well.


@IDareT'sHair 
Ooo I may use that. Thanks for mentioning it lol


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *Ooo I may use that. Thanks for mentioning it lol*



@curlyhersheygirl
Sure Thing.

My hair has been feeling a little 'parched' in all this Summa' Heat...this always brings things back to proper order.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> Sure Thing.
> 
> My hair has been feeling a little 'parched' in all this Summa' Heat...this always bring things back to proper order.


@IDareT'sHair 
Good to know 'cuz this heatwave is sucking every ounce of moisture out of my hair


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *Good to know 'cuz this heatwave is sucking every ounce of moisture out of my hair*



@curlyhersheygirl
Err Ounce.  Gone.  Sucked Dry.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl
I've been spritzing with HTN Follicle Booster to replenish some moisture.

And you've been using your NurCreations Spritz.


----------



## Saludable84

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> Now you got me thankin' maybe I should just get a 16oz BRBC.
> 
> In my mock cart I have:
> *AOHC (b/up)
> BRBC (b/up)
> ABCDEFG (b/up*)


How is the performance. I don't mind trying but I'm trying to limit variety unless they might be better


----------



## Saludable84

Just finding out they sell QB is Sephora  so now my mind was just changed


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Saludable84
Performance of all works incredibly well.  All 3 are very nice. 

AOHC is heavier than BRBC both creamy and ABCDEFG is just a basic harder butter/grease.


----------



## Saludable84

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Saludable84
> Performance of all works incredibly well.  All 3 are very nice.
> 
> AOHC is heavier than BRBC both creamy and *ABCDEFG* is just a basic harder butter/grease.



I'm not bothering with it. And it's only 4.75 ounce. I mean, that makes sense texture wise but I cant justify. 

I'm going to give the Amla and Burdock a try along with the Moringa Ghee


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Saludable84 said:


> *I'm not bothering with it. And it's only 4.75 ounce. I mean, that makes sense texture wise but I cant justify.
> I'm going to give the Amla and Burdock a try along with the Moringa Ghee*



@Saludable84
It's just a basic Grease/Butter.

Feels good and makes a nice Sealant. Smells like Cocoa Butter

ETA: You'll be pleased with AOHC and BRBC.  I liked the Moringa Ghee, but couldn't tolerate the scent.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@flyygirlll2
Have you decided what you are getting from QB?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Made a "Mock" ST'icals Cart.  Not getting anything.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl 
Hey Curly!.....


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

@IDareT'sHair 
Hey sis


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl
I 'thought' I wanted x2 ST'icals Cold Play Cleansing Conditioners, but realized I don't need it.I got cleansers out the ying-yang.

Was about to make yet another impulsive buy.

I really gotta stop that madness.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> I 'thought' I wanted x2 ST'icals Cold Play Cleansing Conditioners, but realized I don't need it.
> 
> I got cleansers out the ying-yang.
> 
> Was about to make yet another impulsive buy.
> 
> I really gotta stop that madness.


@IDareT'sHair 
I hear ya. I'll be making a list of things I need in each category and trying not to impulse buy as well


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *I hear ya. I'll be making a list of things I need in each category and trying not to impulse buy as well*



@curlyhersheygirl 
Yeah I was about to make another 'impulsive' buy.  That's something I gotta quit doing.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@shawnyblazes
What you doing?  What you gettin'?

ETA: I'm getting TMN Banana


----------



## flyygirlll2

@IDareT'sHair Idk yet. I don't necessarily "need" anything from there, I was just going to bran something just because it's a sale that she rarely has 

I received the email for the Soultanicals sale but I'm not moved to buy anything. I still haven't opened the  16 oz Molasses DC that I purchased from there last time.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

anytime i see a sale with QB i want to buy but I forget I have tons of QB and wind up having to sell the slighter older items.

One AOHC last me a year because its too rich for my hair. I use it to seal and dont seal in the spring/summer .. so it sits.

 Just found an amla pomade which I only use in the winter and the ABCDEF in the winter as well.  Shoot I rarely use the CTDG in the summer... Now that I think about it... QB is a winter staple because the items are so rich.  Im not biting for the sale.  I really need to clear my older stash items out.



 NOW, I will be buying from APB for the Ultra conditioning souffle and maybe some leave ins....


Gonna look at that TMN for the Twisting butter.......but I dont twist..... LOLOL  ( Well, my bang)


Sad to say, this hydroquench double duty is BOMB!  Its rainy in NJ and lawd my hair is plush


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @shawnyblazes
> What you doing?  What you gettin'?
> 
> ETA: I'm getting TMN Banana


@IDareT'sHair 
Oh that product is from TMN LOL I kept searching Bekura last night looking for that


----------



## flyygirlll2

Impulse buying has already backfired on me, so I'm trying not to go crazy and buy stuff.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

I want it but I want the Amla DC more and its not on there......  @IDareT'sHair


----------



## IDareT'sHair

flyygirlll2 said:


> *Impulse buying has already backfired on me, so I'm trying not to go crazy and buy stuff.*



@flyygirlll2 
Me Too Gurl.

I need to slow my roll.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

shawnyblazes said:


> *I want it but I want the Amla DC more and its not on there......  *



@shawnyblazes 
And it hasn't been for some time.  I asked her when that and _"Condition Me Softly"_ would be back in stock.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Impulse shopping and emotional shopping accounts for 90% of my past purchases. I'm trying really hard to break those habits.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *Oh that product is from TMN LOL I kept searching Bekura last night looking for that*



@curlyhersheygirl
Yep.  On Sale from Texture Me Natural


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *Impulse shopping and emotional shopping accounts for 90% of my past purchases. I'm trying really hard to break those habits.*


@curlyhersheygirl
Gurl Yeah.

I know what I want:
TMN Banana
QB
Sarenzo

This is ALL I really should be getting this weekend.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

@IDareT'sHair 
I think I'll just get QB, APB & maybe Sarenzo. Then hopefully I can hold out 'till BF


----------



## flyygirlll2

I might pass on QB but I do want something from APB and possibly Sarenzo.


----------



## rileypak

Morning! 

I glanced at ST but none of it would be for me (just a cart full of cleansers for brothers and nephews) so I'll pass. Definitely getting APB, Sarenzo, and Qhemet Biologics. I want the clip-ins from HerGivenHair but I may wait to see if they have a Labor Day sale...

ETA: and I'll pick up some Snappees too cause I want some in colors


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@shawnyblazes got me wanting APB Ultra Conditioning Souffle. 

Not sure if I'll pick it up though.


----------



## flyygirlll2

@IDareT'sHair I really like the APB Souffle and the Pumpkin Seed Conditioner. I want to pick up both and maybe the Whipped Cleansing Creme. I also like the refresher spray. So maybe these and a mouisturiser so I'll be all set with APB.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

flyygirlll2 said:


> I really like the APB Souffle and the *Pumpkin Seed Conditioner. *I want to pick up both and maybe the Whipped Cleansing Creme. I also like the refresher spray. So maybe these and a mouisturiser so I'll be all set with APB.



@flyygirlll2
I think I have this and the White Chocolate and the Bamboo Strengthening one (or whatever that one is called)?

I could & should probably wait until BF. 

I need to get my DC'er stash reduced.  I need to work on the DC'ers I currently have and not keep adding to the never-ending pile.

I mean I ain't rollin' no three-fiddy deep like some people I know *cough* but I do have a substantial amount that I could minimize.


----------



## BrownBetty

I will pass on QB. I have enough of everything and it is a winter staple.

I'm waiting for APB.  I may pick up sarenzo. I'm interested in Bekura.  

I bought more crochet hair.


----------



## flyygirlll2

@IDareT'sHair My DC stash is not as out of control as before only because I gave away a few bags of products to my coworkers.  I still have a lot of stuff but I'm happy that my stash has reduced a little bit.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

IDareT'sHair said:


> @shawnyblazes got me wanting APB Ultra Conditioning Souffle.
> 
> Not sure if I'll pick it up though.



Get a 4oz size @IDareT'sHair


----------



## rileypak

Sarenzo is done


----------



## Saludable84

IDareT'sHair said:


> @shawnyblazes got me wanting APB Ultra Conditioning Souffle.
> 
> Not sure if I'll pick it up though.



But it's sooooo


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Saludable84 said:


> But it's sooooo



Tell her again @Saludable84


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Saludable84 said:


> *But it's sooooo *





shawnyblazes said:


> *Tell her again*



@Saludable84 @shawnyblazes 
Ya'll Wrong For This.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

So Far:  Picked up: x9 Sarenzo Creamy Oils (Limited Edition) and a TMN Banana Pudding


----------



## IDareT'sHair

BrownBetty said:


> *I will pass on QB. I have enough of everything and it is a winter staple.*



@BrownBetty
I "could" technically pass on this, (for the reasons you mentioned), but I simply cannot.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Afroveda has never bounced back from changing her company the way that she did.

 I was with Mala from the door and started thread review on Nappturality basically.  Her products WERE amazing from the start, then she started doing all types of changes. Its so much shea butter in those products, and what went down(price hikes ingredients changing ), I just never went back.  I love Ayurvedic products.

 Im really sad about how her line is at this point.  I keep getting emails about her revamping and changing things. I really wish her success but you never mess with a good thing. Price increases...yes.. but formulation will ruin you.


 When Qhemet Biologics see an issue with their customer base they will change it. IE the CTDG going from a jar to a bottle and back again once too many people complained.


Im kinda sad about Mala though


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@shawnyblazes
I looked lovingly at my Goat's Milk, Neem, Coconut Milk Conditioners last night.  And my Ashlii Amala.

The Moringa & Ginseng Detangler which I consider to be somewhat of a HG/Staple.

I will be very sad when these all are used up.  Very Sad.

I will pick up whatever I can from Hattache and places like that.


----------



## Shay72

I need to catch up but I see Qhem is having a sale! Might take a pass .


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Shay72 No need to.  We are breaking from 07/29 - 07/07 (midnight).

ETA: After all that waiting and hand wringing my HH finally arrived and it was the wrong thing.


----------



## Saludable84

Just gonna sit back and watch the no buyers binge til they drop


----------



## Saludable84

BrownBetty said:


> I will pass on QB. I have enough of everything and it is a winter staple.
> 
> I'm waiting for APB.  I may pick up sarenzo. I'm interested in Bekura.
> 
> I bought more crochet hair.



I want to get my winter stash up now because it gets cold before Black Friday here. And.... After Labor Day, until Black Friday I don't buy and I barely participate in sales or purchases until roughly Mother's Day. 

I'm so backwards.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Saludable84 said:


> *Just gonna sit back and watch the no buyers binge til they drop*



@Saludable84 
Now you know that ain't right.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Saludable84
Imma try to stick to my list:
QB
Sarenzo (done)
Texture Me Natural (and done)


----------



## Saludable84

IDareT'sHair said:


> So Far:  *Picked up: x9 Sarenzo Creamy Oils (Limited Edition) and a TMN Banana Pudding*



You know Im right and you know this is just a warm up for you. 

I'm waiting for Oprah to continue to flex on us


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Saludable84
I'm honestly hoping these mini-breaks will help me. 

And I seriously need to get my Stash under control.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I did a quick HV Inventory
I have:
x4 Moist 24/7
x1 Sitrinillah
x2 Creamy Amla
x2 MoistPRO
x2 Whipped Clouds
x2 Whipped Ends
x1 Avosoya Oil
x1 Cocosta
x1 Jardin
x1 1/2 Methi Step 1
x3 Methi Step 2
x1 Vatika Frosting *I think*


----------



## rileypak

Grabbed a ton of face & body stuff from Sarenzo:
Sandalwood Rose Coconut Milk Moisturizer
Rose & French Green Clay Mask
Red Moroccan Clay & Dead Sea Mud Mask (for the family)
Rose Clay & Carrot Foaming Facial.Cleanser (for the family)
Dead Sea Clay Foaming Facial.Cleanser (for the family)
Charcoal & Bee Pollen Clay Mask
Carrot & African Wild Honey Soap (for the family)
Pear & Vanilla Coconut Milk Moisturizer
x2 Lajay Feminine Cleansing Honey 

Still deciding on QB and Snappees but will definitely be hauling what I can from APB


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Waiting on APB.


----------



## rileypak

shawnyblazes said:


> Waiting on APB.


----------



## Saludable84

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Saludable84
> I'm honestly hoping these mini-breaks will help me.
> 
> And I seriously need to get my Stash under control.



Breaks help me out when my stash is good, so I usually try to take advantage early on so I don't have to shop after Black Friday unless I need to. Breaks are definitely good, but you've really got to haul when you give yourself a pass so the breaks can be worth it.

But them 9 Sarenzo oils...... Girl, you saved to buy


----------



## Saludable84

rileypak said:


> Grabbed a ton of face & body stuff from Sarenzo:
> Sandalwood Rose Coconut Milk Moisturizer
> Rose & French Green Clay Mask
> Red Moroccan Clay & Dead Sea Mud Mask (for the family)
> Rose Clay & Carrot Foaming Facial.Cleanser (for the family)
> Dead Sea Clay Foaming Facial.Cleanser (for the family)
> Charcoal & Bee Pollen Clay Mask
> Carrot & African Wild Honey Soap (for the family)
> Pear & Vanilla Coconut Milk Moisturizer
> x2 Lajay Feminine Cleansing Honey
> 
> Still deciding on QB and Snappees but will definitely be hauling what I can from APB



You disgust me


----------



## PJaye

I've been usin', but I haven't been buyin'.  Packing and unpacking those hair products has really done a number on my PJism.  I'm in mild shock.


----------



## Aggie

Another Curlmart package arrived at the courier today, so I might pick it up tomorrow or next week Tuesday since Monday is a holiday here in the Bahamas.


----------



## Shay72

Decided not to use a pass to get Qhem. It's not what I need. I need protein and cowashers. I did get 3 face masks from Bobeam. They last me for a quite a long time. Still trying to catch up in the thread.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Made my purchase from QB.  Also, did a small Cream & Coco purchase.


----------



## Aggie

*Just purchased from QB:*

Burdock Root Butter Cream
Amla and Olive Heavy Cream
Cocoa Tree Detangling Ghee

I'm set with QB for a while.


----------



## rileypak

I've got a cart sitting at QB (deodorant, softening serum, cleansing tea, and 16oz. CTDG). 
Still trying to decide if I'm going to hit pay now...


----------



## flyygirlll2

So I decided to just get from QB the Olive & Honey Hydrating Balm, BRBC, and Castor Moringa Softening Serum. Now I'm set with them. Now I'm just waiting on APB.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Used Up:
x1 Naturelle Grow Pre-Poo Treatment (x4 back ups)


----------



## Saludable84

Got my Qhemet Burdock and Amla. I really wanted that Moringa, but I don't want to be disappointed.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Saludable84 
Moringa Ghee is nice & creamy. (performance is great - scent not so much IMO).

I passed on CTDG, this time, but will pick it up next Sale.  I have like 1/2 of a 16oz Jar left.


----------



## Saludable84

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Saludable84
> Moringa Ghee is nice & creamy. (performance is great - scent not so much IMO).
> 
> I passed on CTDG, this time, but will pick it up next Sale.  I have like 1/2 of a 16oz Jar left.



I'm going to find a Sephora


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Sitting under the Dryer with: AE Garlic.  I really love this stuff. 

Don't use it as much now that I'm natural.

I should make a habit of pulling this out at least once a month (for maintenance).


----------



## Aggie

I used up a 16oz bottle of Hemp Seed Oil this morning in an oil rinse and as a prepoo. I don't think I will be repurchasing it. I really want to try Babassu Oil so that will probably be in my next bulk oil purchase. I realize that my hair loves safflower, sunflower, palm and evoo oil a lot at the moment so they will always be in rotation


----------



## IDareT'sHair

When/if HV has their "Back To School" Sale I wanna pick up:
x2 Amla Cleanse *limit is x4
x2 MoistPRO
x2 Acai Phyto Berry
x2 Red Roobis


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Aggie said:


> I used up a 16oz bottle of Hemp Seed Oil this morning in an oil rinse and as a prepoo. I don't think I will be repurchasing it. I really want to try Babassu Oil so that will probably be in my next bulk oil purchase. I realize that my hair loves safflower, *sunflower*, palm and evoo oil a lot at the moment so they will always be in rotation



@Aggie
Just finished this up.  Very nice.  Unfortunately no back ups.  I'm using Walnut Oil now in it's place.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

AE Garlic is like giving your Hair a good dose of Vitamins, Peptides, Garlic and other Essential Nutrients.


----------



## flyygirlll2

@Saludable84 I agree with @IDareT'sHair about the Moringa. It performs very well on my hair. I actually used it last Sunday and topped it with AOHC and my hair doesn't feel parched. I haven't had to moisturize my hair since then.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@flyygirlll2
What are you up to? 

Have you ever bought anything from Cream & Coco?  I'm excited to try the Sugar Spun Hair Reconstructor.  It sounds delightful. 

Don't know what else is good?  The Sugar Spun Reconstructor was on-sale (and affordable).

I like trying interesting sounding things.  And @shawnyblazes likes it a lot.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

flyygirlll2 said:


> *I agree with* *about the Moringa. It performs very well on my hair. *


@flyygirlll2
I agree.  It's a good product.  In fact, I love it.

I got x2 on a Swap by two different posters several years ago and just loved it, which recently made me purchase it.  I used it as a DC'er back then.  When I bought it, I was using it as a Detangling L-I.

But....Something about the scent nauseates me?  Kinda like SD's Avocado DC'er (even though they smell nothing alike). 

It is just a little undertone of something that makes my stomach queasy.

And it's the same with the Moringa.  There is another product, that made me feel sick?  I can't remember what it is though?


----------



## rileypak

Done with QB. These folks with these once in a blue moon sales...yeah I had to pick something up 

Castor & Moringa Softening Serum
Egyptian Wheatgrass Cleansing Tea
8 oz. Cocoa Tree Detangling Ghee
Moringa Tree Conditioning Ghee


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> *Done with QB. These folks with these once in a blue moon sales...yeah I had to pick something up*
> *Castor & Moringa Softening Serum*
> *Egyptian Wheatgrass Cleansing Tea*
> *8 oz. Cocoa Tree Detangling Ghee*
> *Moringa Tree Conditioning Ghee*



@rileypak
Hmph. 

Um....Don't be Blamin' No Blue Moon!

So, lemme get this skrait....The "Blue Moon" pushed you over the edge?

ETA: Have you tried the Wheatgrass Cleansing Tea before?


----------



## flyygirlll2

@IDareT'sHair I was planning to do my hair today, but last minute things came up with family and now  I have to watch my 1 yr. old niece. I'll be out of state after next week, so I might just straighten my hair next week.

I love the Moringa. I like it as a leave in. I don't necessarily like the smell either, but I've been able to tolerate it enough to continue using it since it's a great product. 

No, I've never tried anything from Cream and Cocoa. Are they currently having a sale?


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak
> Hmph.
> 
> Um....Don't be Blamin' No Blue Moon!
> 
> So, lemme get this skrait....The "Blue Moon" pushed you over the edge?
> 
> ETA: Have you tried the Wheatgrass Cleansing Tea before?



 where is the lie tho? QB ain't had a sale since earlier this year 

No, I haven't tried the cleansing tea before. Just looking for other light cleansing options to use on my co-cleanse days. If I don't like it, it'll find its way to my BFF, brothers, or nephews.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

flyygirlll2 said:


> *I love the Moringa. I like it as a leave in. I don't necessarily like the smell either, but I've been able to tolerate it enough to continue using it since it's a great product. *
> 
> *No, I've never tried anything from Cream and Cocoa. Are they currently having a sale?*



@flyygirlll2
I didn't think to pair it with AOHC or maybe BRBC until I read your post.  All of her things perform really well, if you know what your hair wants/needs.  And they last a while too.  I just wish chebaby was still buying it, instead of me.

They have something on their site called "Hot Spot" and I picked it up from there.


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> Just finished this up.  Very nice.  Unfortunately no back ups.  I'm using Walnut Oil now in it's place.



@IDareT'sHair 
Yeah I keep sunflower oil to use as an added oil to my relaxer to texlax my hair. I don't even need to do that because it's been almost 6 months since my last texlaxer, and my roots are still stupid soft. 

I've gotten in the habit of doing it and can't seem to stop. Remember I use so much oil and treatment in the relaxer that it's almost a waste . I might stop soon though since there's not even a slight difference in how my hair looks and feel.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> *where is the lie tho? QB ain't had a sale since earlier this year *
> No, I haven't tried the cleansing tea before. Just looking for other light cleansing options to use on my co-cleanse days. If I don't like it, it'll find its way to my BFF, brothers, or nephews.



@rileypak
Yeah, like maybe March?  I was looking at my Account.  I know the Egyptian Tea is suppose to be like a light-poo.  I can't remember what I read about it tho'? 

I wish she'd bring back the Tea Tree Pomade.  It was good, especially for the itchies (I also got the Tea Tree Pomade on a Swap).  And also the Karady Tea.  She should bring them both back.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Got the following from QB
16oz BRBC
8oz MTCG

Now waiting to see what APB's sale will be.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl
Gurl...You know you be swooping in like a Thief in the Night!....

Now, since I made this little QB re-up, I feel comfortable enough to use something w/o "fear" of running out and waiting on that _Blue Moon_ @rileypak was talmbout.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl
Did you get any Sarenzo?


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

@IDareT'sHair 
That "fear" is what drives me to have backups for my backups


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> Did you get any Sarenzo?


@IDareT'sHair 
No I didn't.  I have lots of oils and butters to use up and all I wanted was more of that cream oil. So I'll reassess near BF and maybe purchase then.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl
That's the only thing I got too. (Creamy Oils).  I love them thangs.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *That "fear" is what drives me to have backups for my backups *



@curlyhersheygirl
"The Fear" is hard on an OG-PJ.    

Fear of Discontinuance. Fear of Reformulation. Fear of Consistency. Fear of Low Percentages.  Fear of USPS.  Fear of Price-Hikes.

Gurl.....they keep us in a constant State of Fear!


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

@IDareT'sHair 
That's so true. Especially when your hair is very picky. 
I can't use any and everything. My hair and scalp acts up if I use the wrong things.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *That's so true. Especially when your hair is very picky. I can't use any and everything. My hair and scalp acts up if I use the wrong things.*



@curlyhersheygirl
And....And...You got a house full of Mini-PJ's

And you know how they Roll.

Speaking of Hair & Scalp ackin' a Fool...I can always tell when I use something that doesn't agree with me.

ETA: I'm glad I pulled out my AE Garlic for a quick refresher.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Finished Up:
x1 Claudie Daily Satin (no b/ups)

Will use Hair Frappe and maybe pull out something else to r0tate it with?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Steaming with: CJ's Curl Rehab (Strawberry Ice Cream).


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I need to pull out my NG Coconut Water & Mango I forgot I had and maybe the L.A.C.E. Bramhi (since I've had these both a while). 

In fact L.A.C.E. done changed names.

@curlyhersheygirl


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> And....And...You got a house full of Mini-PJ's
> 
> And you know how they Roll.
> 
> Speaking of Hair & Scalp ackin' a Fool...I can always tell when I use something that doesn't agree with me.
> 
> ETA: I'm glad I pulled out my AE Garlic for a quick refresher.


@IDareT'sHair 
LOL so true.
I'm glad I used AE garlic today as well. My hair was so dry.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> I need to pull out my NG Coconut Water & Mango I forgot I had and maybe the L.A.C.E. Bramhi (since I've had these both a while).
> 
> In fact L.A.C.E. done changed names.
> 
> @curlyhersheygirl


@IDareT'sHair 
I don't have anything with their new name on it


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *LOL so true.
> I'm glad I used AE garlic today as well. My hair was so dry.*



@curlyhersheygirl
You know they do what they do and you hafta' keep all them heads over there on point.

Yeah, that stuff is so chocked Full of Vitamins & Minerals I need to remember to try to use it at least x1 a month or x1 every other month (for maintenance).


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *I don't have anything with their new name on it*



@curlyhersheygirl
Gurl...Me Either!

Some durn Bask & Bloom or whatever it's called now?  I always forget it's them when I see it.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

IDareT'sHair said:


> @flyygirlll2
> What are you up to?
> 
> Have you ever bought anything from Cream & Coco?  I'm excited to try the Sugar Spun Hair Reconstructor.  It sounds delightful.
> 
> Don't know what else is good?  The Sugar Spun Reconstructor was on-sale (and affordable).
> 
> I like trying interesting sounding things.  And @shawnyblazes likes it a lot.




She's used to have a cowash fluff product that was stellar.  I think she has renamed it or discontinued it.  I like her body items more than the hair but she will make something and then discontinue it or revamp it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

When I finish up this CJ Curl Rehab - Imma put LACE & NG's Coconut Water in Rotation. 

My NG has the old Label.  I kinda knew about the L.A.C.E. but had no clue about the NG's Coconut Water & Mango.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

shawnyblazes said:


> *I think she has renamed it or discontinued it.  I like her body items more than the hair but she will make something and then discontinue it or revamp it.*



@shawnyblazes 
That's Frustrating and Totally Wrong on So Many Levels.

OT: Have you used the Spun Sugar Reconstructor alone?  Or do you always mix it with something?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

shawnyblazes said:


> *She's used to have a cowash fluff product that was stellar.  *



@shawnyblazes The "Cowash Fluff" sounds


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> *I need to pull out my NG Coconut Water & Mango *I forgot I had and maybe the L.A.C.E. Bramhi (since I've had these both a while).
> 
> In fact L.A.C.E. done changed names.
> 
> @curlyhersheygirl


@IDareT'sHair 

I used this DC this morning and I gatta tell ya, it's HG status .


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

IDareT'sHair said:


> @shawnyblazes
> That's Frustrating and Totally Wrong on So Many Levels.
> 
> OT: Have you used the Spun Sugar Reconstructor alone?  Or do you always mix it with something?



I always put it on my hair first and then add something over it.  

I think the cowash fluff was renamed to butter silk but I don't feel like asking because if I order it and it's different I will be hot. 

Still haven't gotten my secret stash order.  -_-


----------



## Shay72

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak @shawnyblazes
> When I said the Knot in My Fro Joe (didn't smell like Coffee) that's because it's not. It's some Carrot Coconut Conditioning Milk, so she sent me the wrong thing.
> 
> So, I got x1 Carrot Conditioning Hair Milk and x1 Knot in My Fro.  She messed my order completely up.


What a mess . I'm starting to think she changed the formulation on Knot Going Bananas. I can see that with her going into Walmart and all. It is time to clarify so we'll see if that makes a difference.


----------



## rileypak

Honey Handmades is going into Walmart???


----------



## Shay72

rileypak said:


> Honey Handmades is going into Walmart???


That's what she says @rileypak. I believe that was the reason for the sale. She's also parternering with Hattache.


----------



## myronnie

rileypak said:


> Honey Handmades is going into Walmart???


I gotta come outta lurkdom to comment on this...WHAT. How is this even possible? I've seen the stories some of you ladies have posted.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

myronnie said:


> I gotta come outta lurkdom to comment on this...WHAT. How is this even possible? I've seen the stories some of you ladies have posted.



Im starting a line asap.  What in sand hell?????


----------



## rileypak

Shay72 said:


> That's what she says @rileypak. I believe that was the reason for the sale. She's also parternering with Hattache.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Shay72 @myronnie @shawnyblazes @rileypak

When I told her after all that waiting my order was still wrong, she said something about "her employees" and that she had already refunded my money.

That still doesn't alleviate the fact that my order was wrong.

She also mentioned that she would be moving into Warehouse space soon, but never mentioned Wallyworld etc....

The problem is, her inconsistencies.  I am using a jar of Pink Sugar Hibiscus and it's full of chunks of stuff.  Not properly mixed.

She has serious consistency issues.  Serious.


----------



## MileHighDiva

rileypak said:


> Honey Handmades is going into Walmart???





Shay72 said:


> That's what she says @rileypak. I believe that was the reason for the sale. She's also parternering with Hattache.


This reminds me of another vendor with the intials HH that imploded, shortly after mentioning what it takes to get into Tar-Jay and Wally World.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@shawnyblazes
What you doin'?  How is ds feeling?


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

IDareT'sHair said:


> @shawnyblazes
> What you doin'?  How is ds feeling?



I'm sitting on the floor rocking the little son in his crib, waiting for him to decided to knock out, so I can do my hair.   My big one is on the couch playing Xbox.   

He feels as normal  he ever did.(good thing) Our consulation isn't until the 10th.  

I'm surfing and making carts lolol.  @IDareT'sHair


----------



## IDareT'sHair

shawnyblazes said:


> *I'm sitting on the floor rocking the little son in his crib, waiting for him to decided to knock out, so I can do my hair.   My big one is on the couch playing Xbox.
> 
> He feels as normal  he ever did.(good thing) Our consulation isn't until the 10th.
> 
> I'm surfing and making carts lolol. *



@shawnyblazes 
Goodt.  I'm glad every one is okay.

If you come across anything interesting, lemme know.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Baby Josiah has been slathered down and greased up. Why won't he let Mommie be great ???


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@shawnyblazes
He keep them Curls on Pop!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@rileypak @shawnyblazes 
I still want something.

I guess I could get my Bekura Tonga Mousse.  I'll wait tho'.

I made another mock Sarenzo cart.  Probably won't get it.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

IDareT'sHair said:


> @shawnyblazes
> He keep them Curls on Pop!


 Soultanicals Knot sauce,topped with the kiddie detangler and a little oil to seal.  He's working it.  



I want something myself but I want to see what the APB sale is going to look like.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

shawnyblazes said:


> *Soultanicals Knot sauce,topped with the kiddie detangler and a little oil to seal.  He's working it.
> I want something myself but I want to see what the APB sale is going to look like.*



@shawnyblazes 
He Werks 'Dem Curls.  He keeps 'em all kinds of Fresh.

I keep forgetting about APB's Sale.  That starts tomorrow right?


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

IDareT'sHair said:


> @shawnyblazes
> He Werks 'Dem Curls.  He keeps 'em all kinds of Fresh.
> 
> I keep forgetting about APB's Sale.  That starts tomorrow right?




The first if I'm not.mistaken


----------



## IDareT'sHair

shawnyblazes said:


> *The first if I'm not.mistaken*



@shawnyblazes
Ya'll gotta wait until Monday?


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

IDareT'sHair said:


> @shawnyblazes
> Ya'll gotta wait until Monday?



Exactly my thoughts lolol.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@shawnyblazes
If Claudie is open, I might get a bottle of Hair Frappe. 

I just convo'ed her to see if she is open.  That Frappe is treating me right.


----------



## rileypak

shawnyblazes said:


> The first if I'm not.mistaken



I thought the sale was the 5th to the 7th? The shop just opens back up on the 1st...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> *I thought the sale was the 5th-7th? The shop just opens back up on the 1st...*



@rileypak
WOW!  Okay...So You need to find us something to buy.

The 5th - 7th uh?  That's a long ways away.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

rileypak said:


> I thought the sale was the 5th to the 7th? The shop just opens back up on the 1st...



Lawddddddd!!!  *passes OWT


----------



## IDareT'sHair

shawnyblazes said:


> *Lawddddddd!!!  *passes OWT*



@shawnyblazes
I'm so glad I'm not waiting on this.


----------



## Saludable84

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak
> *WOW!  Okay...So You need to find us something to buy.
> 
> The 5th - 7th uh?  That's a long ways away.*





I can't make this up. Just sit back and watch "PJ's gone wild"


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Saludable84 said:


> *I can't make this up. Just sit back and watch "PJ's gone wild"*



@Saludable84 
IKR?  And I'm not even getting any APB.

I've already got my stuff:
QB
TMN
Sarenzo
Cream & Coco *random purchase*

I just wanted to buy something with "them" while they wait on APB.


----------



## Saludable84

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> "The Fear" is hard on an OG-PJ.
> 
> Fear of Discontinuance. Fear of Reformulation. Fear of Consistency. Fear of Low Percentages.  Fear of USPS.  Fear of Price-Hikes.
> 
> Gurl.....they keep us in a constant State of Fear!



My entire face went down when I read this. It is so true. 

I'm hoping I like the Tonga mixed with Palm. I'm hoping I like the Moringa and Burdock topped with Amla. I'm also hoping no one noticed that I edited my QB post as Moringa was ETA.   I don't think I will have huge issues with Bekura and QB formulating. Probably why they hella-high. 

Once I have my QB, along with Bekura, I should be set for the winter. By then, Black Friday should get me some 16oz jars of Darcys and NG. 

What sucks is if APB sale not til the 5th, I will be pissed because her store opening is the only thing holding me back from backing up on Honey Latte.


----------



## rileypak

From the APB thread:

The August sale will be the last sale until Black.Friday. Sales will be limited for the rest of the year due to starting school soon. Shipping times may increase because of the inability to secure reliable help so I am working solo. Orders will be shipped as they are received and all orders will go out no later than August 21. *The Birthday Sale will be August 5-7*. I plan to offer B2G1 on certain items and some items will be limited during this sale.


----------



## Saludable84

Just remembered that my Jakeala's is coming any day now. 

Maybe APB having sale on Friday is a good thing. I'll scale back on how many conditioners I want and wait till her Labor Day sale. Idk if she having one but at this point I expect it 

ETA: thanks @rileypak now back to the original plan.


----------



## KinksAndInk

Let me say this before my battery dies. Valeria, Valencia or whatever her name is needs to get her whole entire life together before she even thinks about moving into the corner store. She is too unprofessional and inconsiderate to be making moves. She needs to fire all her sisters and cousins and do a job fair before she tries to do anything. Honey's Handmade ain't functioning right in the kitchen so just imagine the nonsense folks will face when she hit Wally World. I'm all for Black women getting their coins but not when they're screwing over other Black women to get them.

 Tis all.


----------



## KinksAndInk

Oh and I'll look at APB but probably won't buy anything...well maybe a couple refreshers but I do have 2 from HH that I haven't really used plus 3/4 of a bottle of APB. I need redo my product inventory so I can be ready for BF. I think I'm good for now.


----------



## Saludable84

KinksAndInk said:


> Let me say this before my battery dies. Valeria, Valencia or whatever her name is needs to get her whole entire life together before she even thinks about moving into the corner store. She is too unprofessional and inconsiderate to be making moves. *She needs to fire all her sisters and cousins and do a job fair before she tries to do anything. Honey's Handmade ain't functioning right in the kitchen so just imagine the nonsense folks will face when she hit Wally World. *I'm all for Black women getting their coins but not when they're screwing over other Black women to get them.
> 
> Tis all.





Bwahahahahahahaha!!!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@KinksAndInk
She expressed absolutely zero remorse or apology about me receiving the wrong item after all....she had issued me a refund.  So, in her mind, it doesn't matter, cause you getting your money back.

I got nothing.  After waiting a month, a legitimate vendor would have said: "I'll be shipping your correct item out with no charge for the inconvenience"

I'm still trying to figure out her method of rationalization?


----------



## Saludable84

IDareT'sHair said:


> @KinksAndInk
> She expressed absolutely zero remorse or apology about me receiving the wrong item after all....she had issued me a refund.  So, in her mind, it doesn't matter, cause you getting your money back.
> 
> I got nothing.  After waiting a month, a legitimate vendor would have said: "I'll be shipping your correct item out with no charge for the inconvenience"
> 
> I'm still trying to figure out her method of rationalization?



Divide it by 0 and there's your answer


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Saludable84
I'm set for this winter and probably next....but what does that _really_ mean in the life of a PJ?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Saludable84 said:


> *Divide it by 0 and there's your answer*



@Saludable84 
I honestly cannot see her making it any where.  She's barely keeping it afloat doing what she doing.


----------



## KinksAndInk

@IDareT'sHair she doesn't have any logical explanation for her foolishness. I'm still annoyed with her even though I got all of my money back and didn't have any issues with my last impulse buy. Hopefully she gets her act together because she's losing customers left and right. Too many vendors in these natural hair streets to deal with these issues. I was ready to shop her exclusively cuz her products do my hair so right but I'm good now. She'll never see a penny of my money again.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Saludable84 said:


> * I don't think I will have huge issues with Bekura and QB formulating. Probably why they hella-high. *


@Saludable84 
You're right.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

KinksAndInk said:


> *she doesn't have any logical explanation for her foolishness. I'm still annoyed with her even though I got all of my money back *and didn't have any issues with my last impulse buy. *Hopefully she gets her act together because she's losing customers left and right. Too many vendors in these natural hair streets to deal with these issues. *I was ready to shop her exclusively cuz her products do my hair so right but I'm good now. She'll never see a penny of my money again.


@KinksAndInk
Yeah.  I don't think @Shay72 has had any bad experiences with her (yet).

I had those issues early on with her (when she 1st launched) that resulted in a PP Dispute.  Then things got "better".  

Then I peeped that you had to read the fine print to see how many ounces you were actually getting.

Not to mention the consistency issues. 

Not sure if you've had any with the products you've used from her, but I've had several things that were not properly blended.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I was out in my Garage looking doing my HV Inventory last night and came across an unopened package.

It was a bottle of TGIN Replenishing Conditioner (I forgot I bought).

Fangas felt goodt opening that package. 

I don't even remember buying it?  But did want to try it.


----------



## KinksAndInk

IDareT'sHair said:


> @KinksAndInk
> Yeah.  I don't think @Shay72 has had any bad experiences with her (yet).
> 
> I had those issues early on with her (when she 1st launched) that resulted in a PP Dispute.  Then things got "better".
> 
> Then I peeped that you had to read the fine print to see how many ounces you were actually getting.
> 
> Not to mention the consistency issues.
> 
> Not sure if you've had any with the products you've used from her, but I've had several things that were not properly blended.


No consistency issues. Mine were spilled product and poor customer service. I wish the peach honey pomade had been a regular item cuz I would've stocked up before I cut her off. That stuff does my hair sooooo right. Loved it more than my Oyin sugar berries.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

KinksAndInk said:


> No consistency issues.* Mine were spilled product and poor customer service.* I wish the peach honey pomade had been a regular item cuz I would've stocked up before I cut her off. That stuff does my hair sooooo right. Loved it more than my Oyin sugar berries.



@KinksAndInk
I've had 'spillage' before and didn't even bother mentioning it to her, due to poor CS. 

That Peach Honey Pomade sounds I'm sure I woulda' liked that.  Bel Nouvo had a Peach Pomade that was delish.

I liked the Tomato & Honey DC'er.  I was using it as a Pre-Rx.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@KinksAndInk 
I had a couple of the Cleansing Conditioners and Knot Going Bananas.  Everything worked well. 

It's just all the other messed up stuff that comes along with the Brand that's a turn-off.


----------



## KinksAndInk

IDareT'sHair said:


> @KinksAndInk
> I've had 'spillage' before and didn't even bother mentioning it to her, due to poor CS.
> 
> That Peach Honey Pomade sounds I'm sure I woulda' liked that.  Bel Nouvo had a Peach Pomade that was delish.
> 
> I liked the Tomato & Honey DC'er.  I was using it as a Pre-Rx.


That pomade is all kinds of love. I have a small amount left in the container that wasn't sealed properly and a full container. I want to pull it out for the winter but when it's all gone I'm going to cry. I need to start looking for a replacement.


----------



## KinksAndInk

IDareT'sHair said:


> @KinksAndInk
> I had a couple of the Cleansing Conditioners and Knot Going Bananas.  Everything worked well.
> 
> It's just all the other messed up stuff that comes along with the Brand that's a turn-off.


I'm not a fan of her cowashes, only because I like my cowashes to lather. My hair feels soft and clean after I use them but I need a lil bit of lather. The only ones I have either came as a sample or in the birthday box.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@KinksAndInk
I like my Cleansers larger than 8oz, so I wouldn't have ever bought them on a regular anyway, but I did try them and they actually worked fine.

I liked the Knot Going Bananas to finger detangle with (as a pre-cleanse).  But NG and several others have a Pre-Poo Rx that works just as well, if not better.

My last Knot Going Bananas was kinda "Gritty". *consistency issues*


----------



## IDareT'sHair

KinksAndInk said:


> *That pomade is all kinds of love. I have a small amount left in the container that wasn't sealed properly and a full container. I want to pull it out for the winter but when it's all gone I'm going to cry*. I need to start looking for a replacement.



@KinksAndInk
This is exactly how I felt when Bel Nouvo discontinued his Peach Pomade.


----------



## KinksAndInk

IDareT'sHair said:


> @KinksAndInk
> I like my Cleansers larger than 8oz, so I wouldn't have ever bought them on a regular anyway, but I did try them and they actually worked fine.
> 
> I liked the Knot Going Bananas to finger detangle with (as a pre-cleanse).  But NG and several others have a Pre-Poo Rx that works just as well, if not better.
> 
> My last Knot Going Bananas was kinda "Gritty". *consistency issues*


I forsee a lot of Wally World returns


----------



## IDareT'sHair

KinksAndInk said:


> *I forsee a lot of Wally World returns*



@KinksAndInk
Doubtful if she even makes it that far.  Her follow-through is "lacking".  I know there are a lot of "hoops" she probably has to jump through to get there. 

I just don't see her being about to "dot all her i's and cross all her t's).

I wonder why when the janky ackin' vendors run into to trouble, they all say they are getting a Warehouse?


----------



## KinksAndInk

IDareT'sHair said:


> @KinksAndInk
> Doubtful if she even makes it that far.  Her follow-through is "lacking".  I know there are a lot of "hoops" she probably has to jump through to get there.
> 
> I just don't see her being about to "dot all her i's and cross all her t's).
> 
> I wonder why when the janky ackin' vendors run into to trouble, they all say they are getting a Warehouse?


Cuz they expect folks to believe the lies. Warehouse my foot. She probably adding an extra shelf in the basement.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

KinksAndInk said:


> Cuz they expect folks to believe the lies. Warehouse my foot. *She probably adding an extra shelf in the basement.*



@KinksAndInk

She's not _that_ organized.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Just finished moisturizing with QB burdock root and amla heavy cream mixed together. Detangles and twisted with the CTDG. 


Only issue I had with QB was when the CTDG went to a bottle.  I hated it with a passion.  10 years running with her.  Only line I don't mind shelling out for.  


These three jars will last me until the winter.


----------



## KinksAndInk

IDareT'sHair said:


> @KinksAndInk
> 
> She's not _that_ organized.


You're right. Gave her too much credit.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

shawnyblazes said:


> *Just finished moisturizing with QB burdock root and amla heavy cream mixed together. Detangles and twisted with the CTDG.  Only line I don't mind shelling out for.  *
> 
> *These three jars will last me until the winter.*



@shawnyblazes
I bet your Hair is Juicy La' Juicy Uber Moisturized!

Yeah, if I hafta' get it, I'll get it.  TG for the 25% off.

I think I should be able to get through Fall/Winter with my current stash.  I'll pull it out Oct/Nov-ish.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@KinksAndInk @shawnyblazes
Folks be talmbout "I opened a Warehouse" but nothing changes.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

KinksAndInk said:


> *You're right. Gave her too much credit*.



@KinksAndInk 
You shole did.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Qhemet usually has pretty fast shipping. 

*Sad* because this is Sarenzo's last Sale until BF.  I keep wondering if I should do another small order.

I already got a Pre-Ship Notice from TMN.


----------



## rileypak

Uhhh I grabbed some more Sarenzo


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> *Uhhh I grabbed some more Sarenzo *



@rileypak
Ooooo! Did You???

I want some more Sooooooo Bad.  Especially since this is it until BF.  

And I know I can blow skrait through some Creamies.

I know I don't have enough to last me until BF. 

I was just sitting here thinking about what I was going to pull out in place of, so I can make them last.


----------



## flyygirlll2

I was all ready for the APB sale tomorrow only to find out it's not even tomorrow


----------



## IDareT'sHair

flyygirlll2 said:


> *I was all ready for the APB sale tomorrow only to find out it's not even tomorrow *



@flyygirlll2
I thought it was tomorrow too Girl. 

But you've been buying a little here & there....so it won't be that bad.


----------



## flyygirlll2

HH is a mess. She ain't ready to go to anyone's store. I gave the Knot in My Fro Joe to one of my coworkers and she loves it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@rileypak @flyygirlll2
When I found that unopened package last night, I literally did feel Junkie-ish. 

Ya'll shoulda seen me opening it.  Ya'll woulda' cracked up.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

flyygirlll2 said:


> *HH is a mess. She ain't ready to go to anyone's store. I gave the Knot in My Fro Joe to one of my coworkers and she loves it.*



@flyygirlll2 
Nah she ain't ready.  Could you imagine relying on something she had/has as a Staple or HG?

You'd be hit in the mouth & tore up depending on her. 

Or, you would have to order like x5-x6 jars.  And I bet if you did that, every last one of them would be a different consistency.


----------



## rileypak

Chile...this past week I was dying for a package to come. I was on Ama.zon searching for anything to buy.
I got a problem


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@rileypak
I tore through that package like I had been stranded on a deserted island.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@rileypak 
What did you get in your 2nd Sarenzo order?  I was contemplating placing another order or getting another TMN Banana Pudding.


----------



## Saludable84

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Saludable84
> I'm set for this winter and probably next....but what does that _really_ mean in the life of a PJ?



It means it's not enough


----------



## flyygirlll2

@IDareT'sHair Yeah I was like Girl, don't like this product too much because this vendor is a hot mess. 

@RileyNak I be feeining for a package. I'm glad I got something from QB and TMN.


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak
> What did you get in your 2nd Sarenzo order?  I was contemplating placing another order or getting another TMN Banana Pudding.



Two LE Creamy Oils, rhassoul clay wash, and a body.oil cause I saw it's full of ceramide goodness


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Saludable84
Yeah, I over bought for this Spring/Summer.  My Spidey-Senses were a little off in what I thought I might need for this Spring/Summer.

So, I need to get better at "Guestimating" 

I know I'm set for this Fall/Winter, but that's never stopped a PJ from performing their duties for the good of the cause.

I still have to be in the game.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> *Two LE Creamy Oils*, rhassoul clay wash, and a body oil cause I saw it's full of ceramide goodness



@rileypak
Okay, you know you can't leave me hangin'....what scents?....


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@flyygirlll2
I can't remember???? Did you get any Bekura?


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak
> Okay, you know you can't leave me hangin'....what scents?....





Watermelon Lemonade
White Tea and Ginger


----------



## flyygirlll2

@IDareT'sHair I had bought another Honey Latte and the Java Bean Balm or whatever its's called. I'm on the fence about getting the Vanilla Whiskey or The Cocoa Bark. I just don't want my hair to cuss me out.


----------



## flyygirlll2

@IDareT'sHair This waiting game for that Cathy Howse DC is getting on my nerves.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> *Watermelon Lemonade*
> White Tea and Ginger



@rileypak
I thought I had gotten this one, but I didn't.  I seriously looked at it, but probably backed away from it because of the Lemonade.  But it sounded so good.


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak
> I thought I had gotten this one, but I didn't.  I seriously looked at it, but probably backed away from it because of the Lemonade.  But it sounded so good.



Yeah since the Creamy Oils are for my body I don't mind. I would have skipped it if I was using it on my hair.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

flyygirlll2 said:


> *I'm on the fence about getting the Vanilla Whiskey or The Cocoa Bark. I just don't want my hair to cuss me out.*


@flyygirll2
That's way too much money to spend on a maybe. 

Vanilla-Whiskey is good.  I've had other brands of Cacao-Bark.  I have, but haven't tried Bekura's yet.



flyygirlll2 said:


> *This waiting game for that Cathy Howse DC is getting on my nerves.*


@flyygirlll2
It will be a full month tomorrow.  I'll be emailing her again.  I haven't used it in several weeks and I can tell.  This has never happened before.  Makes me want to get a Gallon.

She needs to Refund Shipping and a % off the next Purchase.


----------



## flyygirlll2

@IDareT'sHair Yeah maybe BF I'll think about those Bekura DC's.

What do you love about the UBH DC? What differences if any have you noticed due to using it? I just emailed Vitamin Shoppe this morning asking for a refund for the AO GPB Conditioner. It's been in backorder for over a month.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@flyygirlll2
My Hair feels super good after using it.  Healthy, Strong.  Just Good.  Rinses Clean.  And you really feel like you've treated your hair.

And I use & try a lot of products and rarely ever say something is a HG, but this one is for me.  I try to keep it in my Stash.  And I always get either a 16oz or a Liter.

Interesting I allowed myself to totally run out and not have a b/up.  But I thought it woulda' been here by now.


----------



## Aggie

Oh my goodness, I used Dudley's PCA Moisture Retainer on my hair this morning and that thang gat my hands constantly in my hair. I will need to re-up on this one soon. Shhh! But I think I might like this one more than Bekura Honey Latte


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@rileypak
I use to use Dudley's PCA when I was relaxed when I use to use Salon products, before I made the switch to Natural/Handmades.


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak
> I use to use Dudley's PCA when I was relaxed when I use to use Salon products, before I made the switch to Natural/Handmades.


@IDareT'sHair
Honey I will not be letting this one go . As long as I can find it OTG here in the Bahamas, it will be in my stash .


----------



## flyygirlll2

@IDareT'sHair Thanks for the review 
This is insane that we have not received anything after all this time. I've never heard any issues with her, that's why I had decided to initially wait it out... but chile this wait is just 

@Aggie  I have the Dudley PCA. Since it does have protein in it, I don't use it much but I think it's a good product.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@rileypak @flyygirlll2
Mentally working on my BF List.  

I know MHC is on it with:
x2 Type 3
x1 Sophia (now that it's 8oz)

Hattache
??????

These two are definite.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@flyygirlll2
Last time I convo'ed her, she said she was waiting on something from the Manufacturer.


----------



## flyygirlll2

@IDareT'sHair My BF list is not long... for now  it will honestly depend on who has the better sale. Hattache is on my list, as well as maybe APB and NG. I want to try the MHC Type 3 Hair Cream too. 

Dang her manufacture sucks. That's something that greatly affects business.


----------



## Aggie

flyygirlll2 said:


> @IDareT'sHair Thanks for the review
> This is insane that we have not received anything after all this time. I've never heard any issues with her, that's why I had decided to initially wait it out... but chile this wait is just
> 
> @Aggie  I have the Dudley PCA. Since it does have protein in it, I don't use it much but I think it's a good product.


@flyygirlll2 

I will definitely be alternating this with Bekura Honey Latte and maybe something from APB when she re-opens. I need something commercial available to me in case the handmade products kick the bucket on me midstream, afterall, I am still mildly texlaxed.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

flyygirlll2 said:


> *Dang her manufacture sucks. That's something that greatly affects business.*



@flyygirlll2
That's what she said.  I've never, ever had to convo her since I've been buying from her.

This is my first time ever.  And she has been responsive.


----------



## flyygirlll2

@Aggie I know what you mean. Having an OTG HG product is fabulous. I love the Honey Latte


----------



## flyygirlll2

@IDareT'sHair At least she's been responsive throughout this situation. I really hope her manufacturer comes through because I would like to try this product and it's not cheap either.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

flyygirlll2 said:


> At least she's been responsive throughout this situation. I really hope her manufacturer comes through because I would like to try this product *and it's not cheap either.*



@flyygirlll2
No it's not.  And she never has Sales. 

At least QB has Sales.


----------



## flyygirlll2

@IDareT'sHair She doesn't. I wonder why that is. I think she should have a sale after this just because folks  ( Us) have been waiting for their product


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Imma ask her when I convo her tomorrow. @flyygirlll2


----------



## rileypak

I shouldn't buy anything for BF


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> *I shouldn't buy anything for BF *



@rileypak 
And I shouldn't for BF, Cyber M, V-Day, M-Day, Mem-Day, July4, L-Day, BF and on and on and on.

But we know that's not going to happen, so we just have to focus on buying less and using what we have.


----------



## Aggie

flyygirlll2 said:


> @Aggie I know what you mean. Having an OTG HG product is fabulous. I love the Honey Latte


@flyygirlll2 

Yes it is . All my Kerastase, Redken, Purelogy, Keracare, Matrix Biolage products are all OTG and I have quite a few that are HG so I keep my stash replenished always. I used to love Mizani but I don't anymore .


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@flyygirlll2 @rileypak
Hopefully, these mini-breaks will help us get our minds right and not be too dependent on hittin' paynah & opening packages.

I know I will be stalkin' these orders though.


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @flyygirlll2 @rileypak
> Hopefully, these mini-breaks will help us get our minds right and not be* too dependent on hittin' paynah & opening packages*.
> 
> I know I will be stalkin' these orders though.


@IDareT'sHair 

I think this is one of my biggest problems - the addiction to ripping open NEW packages. 

I wonder if I can just go through my whole stash on a regular basis to soothe and calm my nerves when I get in this crazy mood .


----------



## rileypak

@IDareT'sHair 
I just shifted my fangas to other shopping areas


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> *I just shifted my fangas to other shopping areas*



@rileypak
I am trying so hard not to do that. 

I've bought some supplements which is taking up the slack, although it's boring.  And I need to cut back on that too.


----------



## KinksAndInk

I'm ready for BF. My list is kinda long. A lot of things I've wanted to try for a while and some things y'all junkies are making me want to try. But if NurCreations decides to have a sale I'm cutting everybody off. She will get all my money.

Speaking of her, let me pull out my bamboo serum for tomorrow's bun. Actually I'm adding her to the list even if she doesn't have a sale. I will probably be down to 1 green tea dc by November. I'm going to try to use it sparingly since I know if I order in Nobember, I won't get it until January


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Aggie said:


> I think this is one of my biggest problems - the addiction to ripping open NEW packages. *I wonder if I can just go through my whole stash on a regular basis to soothe and calm my nerves when I get in this crazy mood *.



@Aggie

Chile...that would take Yearrrs!  I guess I'll see you in 2020. Bye Girl.......


----------



## IDareT'sHair

KinksAndInk said:


> Speaking of her, let me pull out my bamboo serum for tomorrow's bun. Actually I'm adding her to the list even if she doesn't have a sale. I will probably be down to 1 green tea dc by November. *I'm going to try to use it sparingly since I know if I order in Nobember, I won't get it until January*



@KinksAndInk


Um...Say What Nah?

I wouldn't mind buying/trying the Serum.


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak
> I am trying so hard not to do that.
> 
> I've bought some supplements which is taking up the slack, although it's boring.  And I need to cut back on that too.



I've bought so many tech toys in the past month. Prime.Day I went buckwild


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@rileypak
Slo-Yo Roll.....


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak
> Slo-Yo Roll.....



I need to


But I'm really happy with how much I saved


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> *But I'm really happy with how much I saved*



@rileypak
Well, as long as you are saving...you are ahead of the game.


----------



## flyygirlll2

@IDareT'sHair It just does something to my spirit when I receive and open new packages ....


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@flyygirlll2
You do get a Package-Rushdefinitely.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@flyygirlll2
The worst is when something is: Wrong, Missing or Leaking.

It takes all the 'joy' out of it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@rileypak
You don't know how hard I'm fighting not to hit PayNah on this 2nd Sarenzo order.

I will probably lose this fight.


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak
> You don't know how hard I'm fighting not to hit PayNah on this 2nd Sarenzo order.
> 
> I will probably lose this fight.



Gone buy it


----------



## flyygirlll2

@IDareT'sHair Yeah missing/leaking products will work my nerves. I didn't bite on Sarenzo. Maybe BF I'll grab something.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> *Gone buy it*
> **


@rileypak
You ain't nothin' but da' Debil......


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak
> You ain't nothin' but da' Debil......


----------



## IDareT'sHair

flyygirlll2 said:


> * Yeah missing/leaking products will work my nerves. I didn't bite on Sarenzo. Maybe BF I'll grab something.*



@flyygirlll2
And missing an item and the wrong item.  All of them grind my gears.

I ain't gone rest until I place this 2nd order.  I need to make sure I'm skrait with them until BF.
@rileypak


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Used NurCreations Avocado DC last night again.  That rosemary oil is strong with the force.  It's keeping me from liking it.  


Same with that SM fruit masque.  If the smell is loud, it takes a long time for me to circle back.  


I just want my DC from APB. .....and a few other iteMs.


----------



## Shay72

I'm sitting out the APB sale and I won't be buying anything until Labor Day. I'm hoping SSI will have a sale and Claudie will too and have her Bamboo stuff out. I will also most likely finally buy TGIN' s leave in.


----------



## Shay72

Oh yeah and some DB Pumpkin Seed Conditioner from Curlmart if I can catch it! I just went on randomly to prove my point of me never being able to catch it and they're out of stock.


----------



## Shay72

IDareT'sHair said:


> @KinksAndInk
> *Yeah.  I don't think @Shay72 has had any bad experiences with her (yet).*
> 
> I had those issues early on with her (when she 1st launched) that resulted in a PP Dispute.  Then things got "better".
> 
> Then I peeped that you had to read the fine print to see how many ounces you were actually getting.
> 
> Not to mention the consistency issues.
> 
> Not sure if you've had any with the products you've used from her, but I've had several things that were not properly blended.


I haven't. I emailed her this last time about my product not moving anywhere and I got it in a few days. I feel like it's only a matter of time....


----------



## Saludable84

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Saludable84
> Yeah, I over bought for this Spring/Summer.  My Spidey-Senses were a little off in what I thought I might need for this Spring/Summer.
> 
> So, I need to get better at "Guestimating"
> 
> I know I'm set for this Fall/Winter, but that's never stopped a PJ from performing their duties for the good of the cause.
> 
> I still have to be in the game.



I was not prepared for summer. This is my first as a natural. I felt shamed. At the same time, I've been ready for winter.


----------



## Saludable84

flyygirlll2 said:


> @IDareT'sHair I had bought another Honey Latte and the Java Bean Balm or whatever its's called. I'm on the fence about getting the Vanilla Whiskey or The Cocoa Bark. I just don't want my hair to cuss me out.



Vanilla Whiskey, you make be fine. Thinking about ordering another today. Cocoa bark, I gave away at the first opportunity.


----------



## Saludable84

Aggie said:


> Oh my goodness, I used Dudley's PCA Moisture Retainer on my hair this morning and that thang gat my hands constantly in my hair. I will need to re-up on this one soon. Shhh! But I think I might like this one more than Bekura Honey Latte



Keep it as an OTG back-up


----------



## Shay72

We've been talking HH up. She's having a sale. It's her birthday. Code:FAB41.  24 hours only, 35% off $40 or more. Last sale until BF


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Saludable84 said:


> *Cocoa bark, I gave away at the first opportunity.*



@Saludable84
Oh No!

I have x2 Jars of this.

Will be mixing this with YAM and Whiskey-Vanilla


----------



## IDareT'sHair

shawnyblazes said:


> *Used NurCreations Avocado DC last night again.  That rosemary oil is strong with the force.  It's keeping me from liking it.  *


@shawnyblazes


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72 said:


> *We've been talking HH up. She's having a sale. It's her birthday. Code:FAB41.  24 hours only, 35% off $40 or more. Last sale until BF*



@Shay72
"Get Behind Me Satan"......


----------



## KinksAndInk

IDareT'sHair said:


> @KinksAndInk
> 
> 
> Um...Say What Nah?
> 
> I wouldn't mind buying/trying the Serum.


She slow as ever. I wouldn't trust her to get a package out to me in a timely fashion during the holidays. It's take forever when she ain't having a sale. I love that serum.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

KinksAndInk said:


> *She slow as ever. I wouldn't trust her to get a package out to me in a timely fashion during the holidays. It's take forever when she ain't having a sale. I love that serum.*



@KinksAndInk
Clawd...I wants dat Surrrrm.

I know @curlyhersheygirl loves the Spritz.

And @shawnyblazes is saying the Mask is too fragrantful.  I haven't opened it yet.


----------



## KinksAndInk

Shay72 said:


> We've been talking HH up. She's having a sale. It's her birthday. Code:FAB41.  24 hours only, 35% off $40 or more. Last sale until BF



Don't do it y'all. She gonna take that money and go on vacation.


----------



## KinksAndInk

IDareT'sHair said:


> @KinksAndInk
> Clawd...I wants dat Surrrrm.
> 
> I know @curlyhersheygirl loves the Spritz.
> 
> And @shawnyblazes is saying the Mask is too fragrantful.  I haven't opened it yet.


I need to try the spritz. I need to contact her so we can talk about sales and products...and shipping...again  I don't mind the smell. Smells like this concoction my granny used to put on my chest for my asthma. Takes me back to my childhood lol


----------



## IDareT'sHair

KinksAndInk said:


> I need to try the spritz. I need to contact her so we can talk about sales and products...and shipping...again  *I don't mind the smell. Smells like this concoction my granny used to put on my chest for my asthma. Takes me back to my childhood lol*



@KinksAndInk

Well...I'm glad ya'll prepared me.

I'm glad you're going to talk to her about Sales/Products/Shipping.  Maybe she'll have something before all the mayhem starts.

Which would actually be smart for her, because during that time, people tend to go for their tried & true brands and try to reup on their Staples/Favorites.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

KinksAndInk said:


> *Don't do it y'all. She gonna take that money and go on vacation*.


@KinksAndInk
Nah....Not Me.  I'm through.  #GameOver


----------



## KinksAndInk

@IDareT'sHair  She should definitely have something. I noticed last night that a couple things weren't listed on etsy.  She needs to stop playing and fix that shipping, promote on social media and have more sales.

She's got some good products cuz I also love the Irish burdock root protein treatment. I had a slight issue with the product "sweating" but I think that was my fault cuz of how I initially stored it so I'm going to try it again.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

KinksAndInk said:


> She's got some good products cuz *I also love the Irish burdock root protein treatment. *I had a slight issue with the product "sweating" but I think that was my fault cuz of how I initially stored it so I'm going to try it again.


@KinksAndInk
I also want to try this based on your Reviews.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@KinksAndInk
The problem is, during the Big Sales time(s) BF, CMonday, people go to their "go-to's" for Sales and if these smaller, lesser known shops aren't on their radar, they get trounced by all the other ones.

So, if it were me *cough* I'd do mine near Halloween and try to get my orders out before BF.


----------



## Golden75

Hey ladies!  Happy Sunday.
I made a cart for Honey Handmade, but the code is not working.  SMH.  And it won't even take my groupon, though the site says I got 2 Knot Bananas free, but it's still added into the total. So I am very confused.


----------



## KinksAndInk

IDareT'sHair said:


> @KinksAndInk
> I also want to try this based on your Reviews.


It's good stuff but I refrigerated mine when I first got it and it got pushed way to the back and froze. Our fridge gets way too cold and freezes things. Every time I turn it down, someone turns it back up.  So I think that threw it off balance and caused water to collect. It didn't grow any mold or smell off so I kept using it lol. It made my hair strong but not dry or crunchy. I didn't feel the need to DC after but I still did.


----------



## rileypak

Sarenzo for the next few weeks:

_Here is a run down of what we have to come_
_for the next few weeks_
7/29 - X-Mas in July 
8/5 - Mens/Unisex Scents & Baby Care 
8/12 Mixing Station
Body Roll On, Coconut Milk Moisturizer, 
Wax Shapes or Loaf
8/19 Hair Care/Face Care
8/26 Summer Wrap up 
Spray Lotion, Custard, Coconut Cream  
(These items will not be available starting 9/1)
9/2 Fall scent release .... Sale TBA 
9/9 Fall Soap & Butter Sale


----------



## KinksAndInk

IDareT'sHair said:


> @KinksAndInk
> The problem is, during the Big Sales time(s) BF, CMonday, people go to their "go-to's" for Sales and if these smaller, lesser known shops aren't on their radar, they get trounced by all the other ones.
> 
> So, if it were me *cough* I'd do mine near Halloween and try to get my orders out before BF.


That's so true. I'm going to try to dust off my old marketing skills and help her out. I'll request payment for my services in DC and serum  A back to school sale would even be nice.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@KinksAndInk
Folks like her will get lost in the Shuffle.  She needs to consider that and weigh her options.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75 said:


> *Hey ladies!  Happy Sunday.
> I made a cart for Honey Handmade, but the code is not working.  SMH.  And it won't even take my groupon, though the site says I got 2 Knot Bananas free, but it's still added into the total. So I am very confused.*



@Golden75


Dang GMoney, I don't know what to tell you?

She has turrible CS.  Turrible.  You know what I went through.  You could try to convo her.

And by the way:  "Good Luck With That"  Dealing with her is a Nightmare (at least for me)


----------



## Saludable84

My BF list:
-MHC Soy Butter and Type 4. If the sale is good, I will try Type 3 too.
-Darcy's Botanicals Pumpkin Seed 16oz jar
-Bekura
-Qhemet
-APB. Probably go buck wild in that piece.
-NG all 16oz jars. 

Tempted to buy HH right now. Wondering if the 35% is worth the bad CS.


----------



## KinksAndInk

Saludable84 said:


> My Black Friday list:
> -MHC Soy Butter and Type 4. If the sale is good, I will try Type 3 too.
> -Darcy's Botanicals Pumpkin Seed 16oz jar
> -Bekura
> -Qhemet
> -APB. Probably go buck wild in that piece.
> 
> Tempted to buy HH right now. Wondering if the 35% is worth the bad CS.


Noooooo don't do it. It's not even worth the 35%.


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Golden75
> 
> 
> Dang GMoney, I don't know what to tell you?
> 
> She has turrible CS.  Turrible.  You know what I went through.  You could try to convo her.
> 
> And by the way:  "Good Luck With That"  Dealing with her is a Nightmare (at least for me)



Hey @IDareT'sHair Yea, I didn't realize it was so bad until after I got the groupon.  Then I dumped everything except the knot bananas after going back and reading a here bit.  I did email her.  If I hear nothing by tomorrow, I'll see if Groupon will refund me or atleast give me a credit towards a different groupon purchase.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Yall better leave that durn HH in the dust.  Shoot, she almost up there with Hairitage Hydration.


----------



## Saludable84

shawnyblazes said:


> Yall better leave that durn HH in the dust.  Shoot, *is* up there with Hairitage Hydration.



I fixed that for you. 

She will surpass Devon!!!!!


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Saludable84 said:


> I fixed that for you.
> 
> She will surpass Devon!!!!!


----------



## Saludable84

So I went through my stash....  Because I just gave some stuff away. I want to stick up on more leave ins and moisturizers, but I'm going to stick with what I have (Honey Latte, Wheat Germ Conditioner, APB, Oyin Hair Dew and CRN Moisture Milk).

Between what I have and what I'm waiting for, I'm sad. 

Currently awaiting:

Jakeala
-Down There Soap
-Ginger Mustard DC
-Matcha Green Tea DC
-Marshmallow Flax Seed DC

QB
-Amla Heavy Cream
-Burdock Cream
-Moringa Ghee

Curlmart
-MHC Type 4
-MHC Buttery Soy


----------



## Golden75

Well I got to use my HH groupon.  She did respond saying you can't use the groupon with the FAB41.  But I figured that out on my own.  So I may just contact groupon to try for the refund, cause it's not accepting at all.  I should at least be able to get $15 off as stated in the groupon.

ETA: Got the groupon to work, my bad on not entering dashes.  *fingers crossed* i get my stuff


----------



## MileHighDiva

Golden75 said:


> Well I got to use my HH groupon.  She did respond saying you can't use the groupon with the FAB41.  But I figured that out on my own.  So I may just contact groupon to try for the refund, cause it's not accepting at all.  I should at least be able to get $15 off as stated in the groupon.


I think @divachyk bought one of her groupons.  I'm curious, if she was able to use hers.

Just a mess!


----------



## Golden75

MileHighDiva said:


> I think @divachyk bought one of her groupons.  I'm curious, if she was able to use hers.
> 
> Just a mess!



Well at least she responded to all my messages... so I'll just pray this Knot Bananas shows up.


----------



## flyygirlll2

I received that email about the HH sale but my eyes glazed over and I KIM. Too much foolishness with her. @Golden75 I hope you get your stuff. I'm sure she's somewhere at the bottom of her basement counting money.

@Saludable84 This is pretty much where I'm at. I want more moisturizers/stylers and leave in's. Being the picky heifer that my hair is, I need to find more of these type of products that will work. So far I have the Honey Latte and QB's Moringa/AOHC. I have other moisturizers but I really love these. I'm still not convinced with the Oyin Hair Dew. I ended up giving it away. I had used it on damp hair so maybe that's why.


----------



## Saludable84

flyygirlll2 said:


> I received that email about the HH sale but my eyes glazed over and I KIM. Too much foolishness with her. @Golden75 I hope you get your stuff. I'm sure she's somewhere at the bottom of her basement counting money.
> 
> @Saludable84 This is pretty much where I'm at. I want more moisturizers/stylers and leave in's. Being the picky heifer that my hair is, I need to find more of these type of products that will work. So far I have the Honey Latte and QB's Moringa/AOHC. I have other moisturizers but I really love these. I'm still not convinced with the Oyin Hair Dew. I ended up giving it away. I had used it on damp hair so maybe that's why.



When it comes to conditioners I don't mind the variety as long as they work. Likewise with butters as its harder to find Shea Butter free ones, but even with butters, I'm still very limited. I'm just going to stick with the CRN Almond Jai, Bekura Palm, QB Amla and the MHC (I have much faith). 

With LI and Moisturizers, my hair is so picky. SD WGB, Honey Latte and APB work really well. I have to keep them around. QB Burdock and Bekura Tonga I have faith in. CRN Moisture Milk has aloe, so I'm saving it for fall. Oyin Hair Dew I'm still not sold yet. I have no OTG staples. If these two don't work, I'm not bothering anymore. 

After APB I'm honestly not trying to buy until BF with the exception of LI. I hope I make it with the Bekura Tonga and QB Burdock after using what I have. They are on my BF list, so I can use them.


----------



## flyygirlll2

@Saludable84 Bekura has been good to me so far in regards to hair thankfully. They are on my list for BF. Speaking of, I might just mosey on over and see about that Vanilla Whiskey


----------



## PJaye

Shay72 said:


> We've been talking HH up. She's having a sale. It's her birthday. Code:FAB41.  24 hours only, 35% off $40 or more. Last sale until BF



Who is HH?


----------



## MileHighDiva

PJaye said:


> Who is HH?


Honey's Handmade FKA Happy Nappy Honey Bun's Handmade's


----------



## divachyk

@MileHighDiva I tried to redeem it on the day of purchase and it didn't work. I haven't tried it since then. I realized I didn't need the product right away so I planning to wait. I'll request a refund from Groupon if there continue to be issues.


----------



## PJaye

MileHighDiva said:


> Honey's Handmade FKA Happy Nappy Honey Bun's Handmade's



Thanks for the heads up.  I left her alone a long time ago because her products suck monkey balls.


----------



## meka72

I've only ordered from Bask/Bekura twice and didn't think I had any points. I was shocked to see that I had $10.60 in points. Now I want to buy something. 

Oh yeah, I'm adopting 7/31 to 8/7 as my time to buy hair products. 



IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> If I had that $11.oo bucks, like some people had, I probably would have went for it.
> 
> But that five bucks and then you add in shipping, gives me pause.


----------



## Saludable84

MileHighDiva said:


> Honey's Handmade *FKA* Happy Nappy Honey Bun's Handmade's



The "F" can take on other words after this mini-gate.


----------



## rileypak

I wish I could do twistouts.
This Sophia's Hair Grease gave me crazy definition but I can't unravel my twists good enough to keep them from going frizzy to save my life


----------



## Shay72

@flyygirlll2 
Are you the one that posted the link to the "does your tub have a belly button" product? I've just used some Draino and my tub is doing fine but I figure now is the time to get that product.


----------



## Shay72

Golden75 said:


> Well I got to use my HH groupon.  She did respond saying you can't use the groupon with the FAB41.  But I figured that out on my own.  So I may just contact groupon to try for the refund, cause it's not accepting at all.  I should at least be able to get $15 off as stated in the groupon.
> 
> ETA: Got the groupon to work, my bad on not entering dashes.  *fingers crossed* i get my stuff





divachyk said:


> @MileHighDiva I tried to redeem it on the day of purchase and it didn't work. I haven't tried it since then. I realized I didn't need the product right away so I planning to wait. I'll request a refund from Groupon if there continue to be issues.


I was able to use my group on. I emailed her and she helped me. This was a few months back.


----------



## flyygirlll2

@Shay72 No, I didn't post that.


----------



## rileypak

Shay72 said:


> @flyygirlll2
> Are you the one that posted the link to the "does your tub have a belly button" product? I've just used some Draino and my tub is doing fine but I figure now is the time to get that product.



I think it was @MileHighDiva 
The product was the Oxo Silicone Weighted Drain Cover


----------



## Saludable84

rileypak said:


> I think it was @MileHighDiva
> The product was the Oxo Silicone Weighted Drain Cover



Yes it was. She had my behind doing frigging target curbside.


----------



## Saludable84

Gave away CRN Curl Maker to a little 5-yr old. My cousin told me she was dying to try it, just discovered it. I told her to have fun. 

The SM Cocont and Hibiscus custard whatever is at least decently priced. I don't care for the agave, but it is a good sealer, has soft hold and keeps my hair well moisturized. I may not like sticky, but I hate aloe on the top of the list even more. This has aloe, but it doesn't bother me.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Still didn't make that Sarenzo purchase I kept talmbout


----------



## IDareT'sHair

flyygirlll2 said:


> I received that email about the HH sale but my eyes glazed over and I KIM. Too much foolishness with her. @Golden75 I hope you get your stuff. *I'm sure she's somewhere at the bottom of her basement counting money.*



@flyygirlll2 
This just cracked me up.  You mean counting it and making it out the trunk of her car.


----------



## flyygirlll2

@IDareT'sHair You know it's probably true  she stays having these sales despite all the ish that keeps happening


----------



## Saludable84

flyygirlll2 said:


> @IDareT'sHair You know it's probably true  she stays having these sales despite all the ish that keeps happening



She counting all the ways she can delay these orders


----------



## IDareT'sHair

flyygirlll2 said:


> *You know it's probably true  she stays having these sales despite all the ish that keeps happening*


@flyygirlll2 @Saludable84
She's one of the ones that has a Sale to buy her supplies to fulfill the orders she has. _The Ponzie-Scheme type Vendor.  _

One Sale pays for the orders from the last Sale and so on.  It never ends well for these types.

That's how "It's Perfectly Natural" was and it eventually caught up with her.  You see, she is no longer around.

Great Products.  Poor planning.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@flyygirlll2 @Saludable84
I was wondering how folks who bought the Groupon would fare (from fooling with her).

This is another "It's Perfectly Natural" situation in the making.  Although, IPN's products were much, much better than hers.

She was mishandling the money.  And one Sale was always to fulfill orders from the last Sale.

She always had personal, family, work, problems which caused huge massive delays in getting your products and that money thing was so messed up.

I think she had so many PP Disputes filed they eventually dropped her.  She had Insufficient Funds and was unable to pay all her disputes.


----------



## flyygirlll2

@Saludable84 Yup, just more foolishness  ANGTFD

@IDareT'sHair You can tell she doesn't plan well at all. Wow, that is terrible what happened with that other vendor smh. I can unfortunately see that happening with HH. Starting and maintaining a business takes a lot of work and effort, as well as planning accordingly. Apparently she missed the boat on all of this.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

flyygirlll2 said:


> You can tell she doesn't plan well at all. *Wow, that is terrible what happened with that pother vendor smh. I can unfortunately see that happening with HH. Starting and maintaining a business takes a lot of work and effort, as well as planning accordingly. Apparently she missed the boat on all of this.*



@flyygirlll2
And if these frequent/random Sales don't do her in....Walllmart will.

IPN had the nerve to cop an attitude when folks were screaming about "where they order is"?

Speaking of which...lemme email UBH


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> 
> Chile...that would take Yearrrs!  I guess I'll see you in 2020. Bye Girl.......


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Aggie said:


>



@Aggie 
But am I lyin'?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I'm thinking about snatching up a Jar of BoBeam. (Just Because) Lemme look at that.


----------



## Aggie

Saludable84 said:


> Keep it as an OTG back-up


@Saludable84 

I certainly will


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> But am I lyin'?


@IDareT'sHair 
 you're not lying. I'm so ashamed to admit that.


----------



## flyygirlll2

@IDareT'sHair Shiiiiiid... She ain't ready for prime time  Please let me know what UBH says.  It's not like we have chump change sitting out there.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Aggie said:


> *you're not lying. I'm so ashamed to admit that.*


2020 is Your Year Girl.

Umm... Maybe we betta' make that 2021 to be on the safe side.

@Aggie


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Saludable84
> Oh No!
> 
> I have x2 Jars of this.
> 
> Will be mixing this with YAM and Whiskey-Vanilla


@Saludable84 and @IDareT'sHair 

I haven't even tried to use the Cocoa Bark alone. I used it with the YAM Nectar. I think I will try it aslone though to see what it's like on my hair. I think it's a protein treatment as well.

@Saludable84 
I thought your hair doesn't like Cocoa Butter type products, yes?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

flyygirlll2 said:


> *Please let me know what UBH says.  It's not like we have chump change sitting out there*.


@flyygirlll2
Shole Ain't no chump-change.

Seems to me, (now this is just me talkin'), if you thought it was going to take a month or so to get something from one of your manufacturer's you would have suspended Sales.


----------



## Saludable84

Aggie said:


> @Saludable84 and @IDareT'sHair
> 
> I haven't even tried to use the Cocoa Bark alone. I used it with the YAM Nectar. I think I will try it aslone though to see what it's like on my hair. I think it's a protein treatment as well.
> 
> @Saludable84
> I thought your hair doesn't like Cocoa Butter type products, yes?



No. I think the problem is that there is never any protein in Cocoa products. Cocoa butter is also smoothing. There goes the boom! Try it. You might like it. I mean I liked it, but it wasn't a keeper for me.


----------



## Saludable84

IDareT'sHair said:


> @flyygirlll2
> Shole Ain't no chump-change.
> 
> Seems to me, (now this is just me talkin'), if you thought it was going to take a month or so to get something from one of your manufacturer's you would have suspended Sales.



Ummm.... That takes common sense. They want their money fast, not straight.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I didn't see anything I wanted from BoBeam.  Too bad I don't use Shampoo Bars.  She had plenty of those.


----------



## Aggie

Saludable84 said:


> My BF list:
> -MHC Soy Butter and Type 4. If the sale is good, I will try Type 3 too.
> -Darcy's Botanicals Pumpkin Seed 16oz jar
> -Bekura
> -Qhemet
> -APB. Probably go buck wild in that piece.
> 
> Tempted to buy HH right now. Wondering if the 35% is worth the bad CS.


@Saludable84 

This list looks so good...except the HH products. I think I'm staying away from that kind of stress from here on out - not for me.

I'm adding SSI Marula and the Marshmallow butters to this list for me and a few others I think. I'll have to go through my stash t see what I need to add. I like NG Marshmallow, and their Mango and Coconut conditioners as well so they may be added to my list.


----------



## flyygirlll2

@IDareT'sHair That's what I'm saying. This was a big oversight IMO that should have been handled beforehand.


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> 2020 is Your Year Girl.
> 
> Umm... Maybe we betta' make that 2021 to be on the safe side.
> 
> @Aggie


@IDareT'sHair 

You have no faith in me huh?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

flyygirlll2 said:


> *That's what I'm saying. This was a big oversight IMO that should have been handled beforehand.*



@flyygirlll2 
Yeah and have Customers waiting.  Not good.  She should have just labeled it OOS.


----------



## BrownBetty

I have a mock Sarenzo cart.  I haven't pulled the paynah yet.  I'm not excited about anything hair related... sigh has my inner pj died? No... *cries*.  I need ABP to get it poppin...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Aggie said:


> *You have no faith in me huh? *



@Aggie
Nope.
Sorry Cuz.


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> Nope.
> Sorry Cuz.



@IDareT'sHair 
 Still love ya though


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Lol

My hair is driving me nuts.  All I can think about is deep conditioners.

Yesterday I had the detangling nightmare.  Washngos are going away.  My hair was locked in some places.  Just curly hair wrapped all up. Took my time and use my CTDG and detangled.  Keeping this stuff stretched during the week.

I probably have  all types of short hairs in the back. Can't tell though. My bun was looking right before I put my bonnet on.

Dah well.

Found some unopened JMonique masks I have to get to. Gonna work on using these 2 year DCs up this coming weekend.

QB has my hair feeling moist.  Qhem better pass that recipe on to some kinfolks


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

I forgot.  I want Sheamoisture Lopo conditioner and leave in.  

If SM does something for black Friday ,I'm hauling that and APB. 

It's all about stretched hair from now on.  Good cleansing , good conditioners ,swanky deep conditioners and a good leave in to air dry.

So far my favorite leave in conditioners are Shescentit Cranberry cocktail and SM low porosity. I can use alone and get soft supple hair after drying.  Winner winner chicken dinner.  

Someone's giving me BSL this year!


----------



## divachyk

Shay72 said:


> I was able to use my group on. I emailed her and she helped me. This was a few months back.



@Shay72 @Golden75, she finally responded tonight, weeks later after my inquiry, to ask if I used the code with dashes. I responded with, at this point I don't remember...I will try it again later.


----------



## rileypak

*Used up*
- APB Moisturizing Whipped Cleansing Creme (x8 backups, will repurchase when down to 5 bottles or less)
- 4 oz. Siamese Twists Sweet Potatoe Hair Creme (no backup, will repurchase full size for BF)


----------



## KinksAndInk

Used up:
-Garnier fructis sleek n shine cream (6 or 7 backups HG leave in)
- Suave naturals ocean breeze conditioner (several backups of different scents)


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Someone help me out! What was the name of the company run by two women, that had a bomb leave in conditioner that was multipurpose? They also had a body butter and some other items as well.

 The favorite scent of everyone was birthday cake?? Its killing me that I cant remember the name but i can see the product!!


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

I found it!

Reve Essentials!!!!!!!!


----------



## lindseyerinc

Picked up some bekura last night
1x honey lattee
1x Barbados pecan whipped custard

I really want to try Darcy's pumpkin seed conditioner though.


----------



## Aggie

I just gave away a U R Curly Edge Control to my young niece. She needed one so badly so I thought I'd be kind and hand one over to her. I have another one that I'm using so I'm still good .


----------



## rileypak

Ship ship from QB


----------



## Aggie

I got my shipping notification from Bekura today as well


----------



## Aggie

lindseyerinc said:


> Picked up some bekura last night
> 1x honey lattee
> 1x Barbados pecan whipped custard
> 
> I really want to try Darcy's pumpkin seed conditioner though.


I've got all 3 of these but I haven't tried the DB Pumpkin Seed Conditioner as yet. I have to use some other conditioners I have in rotation before I crack that one open .

The Honey Latte and Barbados Pecan Custard are  worthy


----------



## Beamodel

Used up the following:
SM Purification Masque - 2 back ups
SM High Porosity Masque - no back ups


----------



## Aggie

I gave my sister a wig puff for when she puts her newly natural hair back in a bun. She won't be able to wear that for a while yet but at least it's there for when she needs it .

I gave another friend a wig last week as well. I'm really making room for my 3 wigs that I bought last week and are on their way.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

BrownBetty said:


> I have a mock Sarenzo cart.  I haven't pulled the paynah yet.  I'm not excited about anything hair related... *sigh has my inner pj died? No... *cries*. * I need ABP to get it poppin...


@BrownBetty
Nah....That can always be Resurrected.  It's temporary.  You good.


----------



## Aggie

I have just one tablespoon of my first bottle of honey latte left which I will be using in the morning on my ends. Thank goodness I have a backup of this. Whew!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Got my Ship Notice from:
Qhemet Biologics
Texture Me Natural

ETA: Ordered a Jar of Mango-Pineapple Sweet Honey Hair Thang from Jakeala


----------



## flyygirlll2

@IDareT'sHair I haven't recieved any shipping notice from TMN. Did you end up emailing UBH?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

flyygirlll2 said:


> *Did you end up emailing UBH?*



@flyygirlll2
Yes, I did and she said she doesn't want anyone to be mad, so she is more than happy to issue a Refund.  She made no mention when she is expects it.

ETA:  Imma try to wait it on out.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@flyygirlll2
She said she is expecting it to come in next week.


----------



## flyygirlll2

@IDareT'sHair Thanks for contacting her and letting me know. I'll be out of state next week but if I don't receive any notification by then, I'm just going to get a refund.


----------



## Beamodel

Hey ladies,
I now realize why people "pre-poo" on dry hair. I did it with SM purification Masque and my hair was detangled so beautifully. 

It was either the pre -poo or washing/conditioning my hair standing straight up instead of upside down in the sink. Either way, I'm liking it. 

I think I will continue this method. My curls are so cute!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@flyygirlll2

I agree.  If I don't get a Ship Notice next week, Imma request a Refund and wait until BF.

@Beamodel
Agreed.  This is the only way I use SM Purification.  (On Dry Hair to Detangle)


----------



## Saludable84

Since I was washing 2-3x a week, I got cheap with my dc's. I have yet to use an entire jar of anything. I should be finishing a jar of SM MH&MO this weekend. My SD Shea What! Deux I will keep until I wash with bentonite again in 3 weeks.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Saludable84
My "Rule" is no more than x3 DC'ers opened at one time. 

I can't stand to have multiple half-used jars/bottles around.

I limit the amount of any thing I have opened.


----------



## Aggie

Mannnn! I really don't want to fall in love with these natural hand made hair products the way I am because I need my products to have a much longer shelf life.

My hair is sooo fluffly now that I've been primarily using these wonderful products in the past few weeks. It's harder for me living outside of the US to access them or return them if something goes wrong. But I am really liking these products....and I mean my hair is liking them a lot!

Not good.

Sigh! What to do!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Aggie said:


> It's harder for me living outside of the US to access them *or return them if something goes wrong*.


@Aggie
You wouldn't be able to do this anyway with them.  Unless something spoiled, leaked etc.....

Even though Handmade/Naturals can be a "pain" sometimes dealing with various vendors, I *heart* them.


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> You wouldn't be able to do this anyway with them.  Unless something spoiled, leaked etc.....
> 
> Even though Handmade/Naturals can be a "pain" sometimes dealing with various vendors, I *heart* them.


@IDareT'sHair 

Oh okay. Thanks for that. 

Have you had any products that arrived spoiled before?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Aggie said:


> *Have you had any products that arrived spoiled before?*



@Aggie
I personally have not. 

But a while back several members had a "newly" launched product arrived "molded."  It was a incredibly hot summer that year.

It had something to do with the preservative that particular vendor used for that particular product.

She issued everyone a refund and a discount on their next purchase.


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> I personally have not.
> 
> But a while back several members had a "newly" launched product arrived "molded."  It was a incredibly hot summer that year.
> 
> It had something to do with the preservative that particular vendor used for that particular product.
> 
> She issued everyone a refund and a discount on their next purchase.


Oh wow. I hope that never happens to me. That would be awful!


----------



## Shay72

Thanks @flyygirlll2 and @rileypak 

I am so lazy with doing my hair on Sundays that I fell asleep and didn't do a thing . I'll clarify this weekend.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Aggie
She even issued me a Full Refund & Discount and I told her my products had not arrived molded.


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> She even issued me a Full Refund & Discount and I told her my products had not arrived molded.


@IDareT'sHair 

Now that's what I'm talkin' about. Great Customer Service is always welcomed in my books.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@shawnyblazes 
I asked TMN about: "Condition Me Softly" and the Green Tea DC'er and she said: "Whenever you are ready to order, let me know and I'll send you an Invoice.

I want it to be listed and "On Sale"


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@flyygirlll2
We should have our QB by this weekend! *YAY*

Wonder how long Sarenzo will take to Ship?


----------



## Saludable84

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Saludable84
> My "Rule" is no more than x3 DC'ers opened at one time.
> 
> I can't stand to have multiple half-used jars/bottles around.
> 
> I limit the amount of any thing I have opened.



Oh trust, I know your rule lol. I finished a jar of SM JBCO a couple weeks ago and then opened the Manuka Honey. 

But I've just been frugal with using the Manuka Honey because of the frequent washing. I opened the SD SWD only because the bentonite stripped my hair more than I thought and I needed something to put over the CJ Repair Me. Also, I've had the Silk Dreams for 2+ years now. I don't have a choice. They need to get used. 

SM Sacha Inchi in there too, but it's a bit harder on the protein then I initially thought, so it's just back up. I don't consider protein a DC.

I'm finishing 1 Manuka Honey and 3 JBCO before I switch to another line. It should be November by then 

Gave away SM HiPo Masque. 
Going to give away my TGIN Honey too.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Saludable84
Why are you giving away your TGIN Honey Mask?

ETA: Even though I liked the Green Tea L-I, I probably won't repurchase it. 

Too hard to get out of the bottle. (Not a repurchase)


----------



## flyygirlll2

@Shay72 Don't feel too bad, I haven't touched my hair in a week  but my hair doesn't feel dry thankfully which is a miracle because I'm usually parked at parched city by now. I "might" attempt to detangle it tomorrow but you know how it is when you feel like you can't be bothered.


----------



## Saludable84

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Saludable84
> Why are you giving away your TGIN Honey Mask?



I'm not crazy about it. There's nothing to write home about. 

Idk. It works. It's good. It just doesn't move me. To me, it's like paying CRN prices for Carols Daughter quality. I think that's what really gets me. The ingredients are very subpar. At this point, I'm more than happy with SM being my only OTG brand.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

flyygirlll2 said:


> but my hair doesn't feel dry thankfully *which is a miracle because I'm usually parked at parched city by now.*


@flyygirlll2
I don't know why...but this cracked me up!


----------



## Saludable84

IDareT'sHair said:


> @flyygirlll2
> I don't know why...but this cracked me up!



Mr. Sun got us working hard!


----------



## flyygirlll2

@IDareT'sHair Yaaaas I can't wait to try my goodies  I think the QB Moringa and AOHC helped to keep my hair from being really dry.

@Saludable84 I bought the SM High Porosity Masque but haven't tried it yet. I agree with the SM Sacha Inchi or whatever it's called. I couldn't use it too much due to the protein.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Saludable84 said:


> *I'm not crazy about it. There's nothing to write home about. Idk. It works. It's good. It just doesn't move me. To me, it's like paying CRN prices for Carols Daughter quality. I think that's what really gets me. The ingredients are very subpar. At this point, I'm more than happy with SM being my only OTG brand.*


@Saludable84 
I have the x1-x2 of the Mask, I just 'found' a Replenishing Conditioner and I have the Buttercreme.  Not in a real hurry to use them (for some reason). 

If I don't care for the mask, particularly, I can always use it as a Pre-Poo to pre-detangle with.

I know I won't be repurchasing the Green Tea though.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

IDareT'sHair said:


> @shawnyblazes
> I asked TMN about: "Condition Me Softly" and the Green Tea DC'er and she said: "Whenever you are ready to order, let me know and I'll send you an Invoice.
> 
> I want it to be listed and "On Sale"


 
Exactly.  Add it to the sale so I can go on and scoop up everything. @IDareT'sHair


----------



## flyygirlll2

@IDareT'sHair LOL. For real though, my hair is typically parched as hell by now so I'm relieved.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

flyygirlll2 said:


> *I think the QB Moringa and AOHC helped to keep my hair from being really dry.*



@flyygirlll2 
Oh, I beweave that.  Her products always deliver.


----------



## Saludable84

flyygirlll2 said:


> @IDareT'sHair Yaaaas I can't wait to try my goodies  I think the QB Moringa and AOHC helped to keep my hair from being really dry.
> 
> @Saludable84 I bought the SM High Porosity Masque but haven't tried it yet. I agree with the SM Sacha Inchi or whatever it's called. I couldn't use it too much due to the protein.



I had just used CJ Repair Me and left it in for 2 days  so when I put the Sacha Inchi on, it just didn't feel right; I rinsed the section. It can only be used alone. I'm going to try it again with the bentonite alone. The HiPo Masque was good, left my hair balanced, but I liked the Manuka Honey better and wasn't really using the HiPo because of the balanced feeling. It's good but consistent use would be too much for me. I'm not HiPo after all


----------



## Aggie

I have 2 conditioners, 4 moisturizers/leave-ins, and 2 butters in my APB cart for now. I really need a great deal to pull that trigger and get them. If not, they are going in my 'save for later' cart.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

shawnyblazes said:


> *Exactly.  Add it to the sale so I can go on and scoop up everything.*



@shawnyblazes
Yeah, I don't want no invoice.  I want 30%


----------



## IDareT'sHair

flyygirlll2 said:


> *For real though, my hair is typically parched as hell by now so I'm relieved.*



@flyygirlll2


You need to quit.


----------



## Aggie

flyygirlll2 said:


> @IDareT'sHair Yaaaas I can't wait to try my goodies  I think* the QB Moringa* and AOHC helped to keep my hair from being really dry.
> .



I may look into getting the Moringa Conditioning Ghee during her next sale. This last sale, I got the CTDG. This was my first time getting it and I sure hope my hair likes it . Because that stuff is expensive...


----------



## Saludable84

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Saludable84
> I have the x1-x2 of the Mask, I just 'found' a Replenishing Conditioner and I have the Buttercreme.  Not in a real hurry to use them (for some reason).
> 
> If I don't care for the mask, particularly, I can always use it as a Pre-Poo to pre-detangle with.
> 
> I know I won't be repurchasing the Green Tea though.



The mask was good, believe me. I just wasn't moved by it. You sold me on the QB Moringa and you didn't like the smell. I can't sell this one. 

I skipped on the buttercream because it has Shea. I never see the green tea. Lies, I saw it for the first time today. It looked too light. I want to like TGIN but I can't. It's a simple line, but I can't. 

And I'm dying at "you found".


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

IDareT'sHair said:


> @shawnyblazes
> Yeah, I don't want no invoice.  I want 30%



Right, right!! Lol.   @IDareT'sHair


My hair is feeling good with the QB products.   I'll refresh with the BRBC in the morning.  I will be repurchasing in the winter.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

KinksAndInk said:


> I need to try the spritz. I need to contact her so we can talk about sales and products...and shipping...again  I don't mind the smell. *Smells like this concoction my granny used to put on my chest for my asthma. Takes me back to my childhood* lol


 Oh my . I haven't opened any to smell yet. Hopefully I can stand it 'cuz I have 2 16oz jars.


----------



## flyygirlll2

@IDareT'sHair Yes, the products work well for my hair. I love the fact that I don't have to remouisturize my hair, I really hate having to do that. I'm touching my hair right now and it still feels plush 

@Saludable84 I understand what you mean. I'm not in a rush to use the HP Mask. My natural hair is normal to maybe low porosity but my relaxed ends are high.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

shawnyblazes said:


> Right, right!! Lol.   @IDareT'sHair
> 
> 
> My hair is feeling good with the QB products.   I'll refresh with the BRBC in the morning.  I will be repurchasing in the winter.


@shawnyblazes 
I'm loving the BRBC that's why I got a 16oz this time. I've always passed it up because I thought I didn't need it since I had the AOHC  but I was so wrong.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@flyygirlll2
Hmph.  She know she got a good products too.  

She don't be tryna' make all kinds of "stuff" (5o-11 thangs) she just sticks with what she know.  And it's working for her.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

curlyhersheygirl said:


> @shawnyblazes
> I'm loving the BRBC that's why I got a 16oz this time. I've always passed it up because I thought I didn't need it since I had the AOHC  but I was so wrong.




One day mix the two and watch magic happen.  In a little bowl.   If you're fancy , throw a little OHHB!   Lawd, lawd!!! @curlyhersheygirl


----------



## flyygirlll2

@Aggie I love the Moringa as a leave in with the AOHC. I use the CTDG to detangle my hair, works great! This is coming from someone whose hair hates a lot of things.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

shawnyblazes said:


> One day mix the two and watch magic happen.  In a little bowl.   If you're fancy , throw a little OHHB!   Lawd, lawd!!! @curlyhersheygirl


@shawnyblazes 
I will give that a try. I followed my DD once and used AOHC to seal and the results were great. I never thought of using it that way.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

flyygirlll2 said:


> @Aggie I love the Moringa as a leave in with the AOHC. I use the CTDG to detangle my hair, works great! This is coming from someone whose hair hates a lot of things.


I use MTCG as a LI & DC; great results both ways.


----------



## flyygirlll2

Now I'm glad I got the BRBC now. I didn't get it before cause I thought it might be too light given that the AOHC is more for dry/coarse hair which I have.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

curlyhersheygirl said:


> @shawnyblazes
> I will give that a try. I followed my DD once and used AOHC to seal and the results were great. I never thought of using it that way.



I have to use it to seal.  It's too rich otherwise for me OR mixed down with the BRBC or MTCG or the CTDG. 

Shoot you can even use the AOHC as a body Butter but nah suh, too rich to rinse off or slather over alla dis ova here.

@curlyhersheygirl


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Saludable84 said:


> *And I'm dying at "you found"*.


@Saludable84
IKR? I don't even remember buying it.


shawnyblazes said:


> *Right, right!! Lol. *
> *My hair is feeling good with the QB products.   I'll refresh with the BRBC in the morning.  I will be repurchasing in the winter.*



@shawnyblazes
She need to just gone & relist stuff.  Them "Back to School" Sales are over.

Gurl, you know Qhem is gone treat you right.


curlyhersheygirl said:


> *Oh my . I haven't opened any to smell yet. Hopefully I can stand it 'cuz I have 2 16oz jars.*


@curlyhersheygirl
I have x2 16oz Jars of the Avocado Mask as well.



flyygirlll2 said:


> * I love the fact that I don't have to remouisturize my hair, I really hate having to do that. I'm touching my hair right now and it still feels plush *



@curlyherhseygirl

You were smart getting that 16oz Jar of BRBC.  Good Move.  I thought about that one hard.  Maybe I'll do that BF?


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

shawnyblazes said:


> I have to use it to seal.  It's too rich otherwise for me OR mixed down with the BRBC or MTCG or the CTDG.
> 
> Shoot you can even use the AOHC as a body Butter but nah suh, too rich to rinse off or slather over alla dis ova here.
> 
> @curlyhersheygirl


@shawnyblazes 
 I hear ya. I once used it as a DC and got great results but never used it that way again because I felt the same way. That stuff is like gold.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Now...this is how this thread is suppose to be poppin'


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *I hear ya. I once used it as a DC and got great results but never used it that way again because I felt the same way. That stuff is like gold.*



@curlyhersheygirl @shawnyblazes
I read in a thread someone used CDTG as a DC'er.  I've never tried that, but it sounds good.

I really loved Moringa Ghee as a DC'er,


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl
How did the AE Garlic feel?  I'm glad I used it.  My hair needed it.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> How did the AE Garlic feel?  I'm glad I used it.  My hair needed it.


I'm getting APB garlic conditioner during the sale but I want to try AE's too.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl @shawnyblazes
> I read in a thread someone used CDTG as a DC'er.  I've never tried that, but it sounds good.
> 
> I really loved Moringa Ghee as a DC'er,


@IDareT'sHair 
CTDG a great DC'er. When Bella does wash n' go's and her hair is super tangled, she DC's with it. The results are awesome. We even use it as a LI sometimes. Most of QB's stuff is multi-purpose


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@flyygirlll2 @shawnyblazes @curlyhersheygirl 
I'm glad I have back ups to QB, with the exception of CTDG.  I am on my last jar.  Will reup BF.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> How did the AE Garlic feel?  I'm glad I used it.  My hair needed it.


@IDareT'sHair 
It did my hair good. I'm glad you mentioned it  because I wasn't thinking about using that to pamper my hair.


----------



## flyygirlll2

@IDareT'sHair I never thought to use the Moringa Ghee as a DC. Love it as a leave in though. I'm not looking forward to straightening my hair at all. I haven't decided what DC to use.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @flyygirlll2 @shawnyblazes @curlyhersheygirl
> I'm glad I have back ups to QB, with the exception of CTDG.  I am on my last jar.  Will reup BF.


@IDareT'sHair 
I may get another 16oz jar of AOHC BF. I didn't this time because it lasts so long. I have backups of everything else.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

shawnyblazes said:


> *I'm getting APB garlic conditioner during the sale but I want to try AE's too.*


@shawnyblazes
I read APB's Garlic Conditioner was good.  AE is full of Vitamins, Minerals, Peptides etc...



curlyhersheygirl said:


> *CTDG a great DC'er. When Bella does wash n' go's and her hair is super tangled, she DC's with it. The results are awesome. We even use it as a LI sometimes. Most of QB's stuff is multi-purpose*


@curlyhersheygirl
Well then, I'll have to try it if one of the Kurl-Kidz uses it this way.


----------



## flyygirlll2

@IDareT'sHair QB's products are turning into staples for me now. Lawd knows if she ever reformulated these products I'd scream.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

flyygirlll2 said:


> *I never thought to use the Moringa Ghee as a DC. *Love it as a leave in though. I'm not looking forward to straightening my hair at all. I haven't decided what DC to use.


@flyygirlll2
The 1st two times I had it from a Swap, I only used it as a DC'er. 

Clawd...I don't envy you straightening.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *I may get another 16oz jar of AOHC BF. I didn't this time because it lasts so long. I have backups of everything else.*



@curlyhersheygirl
Sounds like a Plan!



flyygirlll2 said:


> QB's products are turning into staples for me now. *Lawd knows if she ever reformulated these products I'd scream.*


@flyygirlll2
I can't see her doing that.  The "blacklash" would be unbearable.

It would be an "Epic Gate"

Folks that use it, KNOW beyond a shadow of a doubt, they can always Depend on it to 'do what it do'


----------



## flyygirlll2

@IDareT'sHair I'll just continue to use it as a leave in for now since I have half a bottle left. I may re-up BF. 

Yeah I'm going to need Jesus, Joseph, Mary, and a bottle of unicorn tears on the side in order to tame all this hair


----------



## IDareT'sHair

flyygirlll2 said:


> *Yeah I'm going to need Jesus, Joseph, Mary, and a bottle of unicorn tears on the side in order to tame all this hair*


@flyygirlll2
Shole Is.


----------



## flyygirlll2

@IDareT'sHair I think she knows her products are good and wouldn't want to mess that up. But you know how it can be, you'll want a few back ups just in case


----------



## IDareT'sHair

flyygirlll2 said:


> * I'll just continue to use it as a leave in for now since I have half a bottle left. I may re-up BF.*



@flyygirlll2
I probably wouldn't do it again. 

It goes too fast and it's only 8oz's.  But it felt so "incredible" with Steam.

Rinsed clean and hair felt GREAT afterward.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> *Folks that use it, KNOW beyond a shadow of a doubt, they can always Depend on it to 'do what it do*'


@IDareT'sHair 
That is so true. Always consistent results. Early in my journey I tried to find substitutes for them and failed. Qhem's formulas are on point. Nothing in the market comes even close. The only reason why I can't use them exclusively ( besides being a huge PJ ) is that my styles never hold when I use these products.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

flyygirlll2 said:


> *I think she knows her products are good and wouldn't want to mess that up*. But you know how it can be, you'll want a few back ups just in case



@flyygirll2
Gurl....Folks will turn that Mutha' Skrait Out!Don't see it happenin'.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *That is so true. Always consistent results. Early in my journey I tried to find substitutes for them and failed. Qhem's formulas are on point. Nothing in the market comes even close.*


@curlyhersheygirl
When I was 1st getting them from Che and on Swaps I was relaxed and totally disregarded the "Power"

Now I respeck the Power.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Wednesday, I think I'll Steam with DB Pumpkin.  I have been using CJ Curl Rehab to rotate with.


----------



## flyygirlll2

@IDareT'sHair Yeah I can be heavy handed so to use that as a DC would feel like I'm wasting it given its size.

@curlyhersheygirl Very true. I find her products so far to be very rich and emollient.  You're right, the products are great for moisture but I'd have to use something else if I wanted hold.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

flyygirlll2 said:


> *Yeah I can be heavy handed so to use that as a DC would feel like I'm wasting it given its size.
> Very true. I find her products so far to be very rich and emollient.  You're right, the products are great for moisture *


@flyygirlll2
I was 'relaxed' and didn't know what I had.

If I was natural (like now) I would have respected the Power of what they could do.

I was relaxed and completely Clueless.....


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl @flyygirlll2
Speaking of QB - my products are moving through the USPS Pipeline.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl @flyygirlll2
> Speaking of QB - my products are moving through the USPS Pipeline.


@IDareT'sHair 
Mine too


----------



## flyygirlll2

@IDareT'sHair I know. I don't think I would fully appreciate these products relaxed. But Girrrrrrrl since these here products helped me leave parched city  I am


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Yes, so much moisture I couldn't even blowdry  my hair once.  Love me some QB.


----------



## flyygirlll2

@IDareT'sHair @curlyhersheygirl Mine is also moving. Love it when folks send a shipping notice and it's actually moving unlike some others  *cough* Soultanicals


----------



## Beamodel

I completed another blow out/silk press tonight. My hair is incredibly soft. 

I'm not sure if it is the SM High Porosity Masque I used or SSI Grean Tea leave-in. Either way, I'm a very happy camper.


----------



## KinksAndInk

curlyhersheygirl said:


> Oh my . I haven't opened any to smell yet. Hopefully I can stand it 'cuz I have 2 16oz jars.


It has a strong rosemary scent and maybe a bit pepperminty. Doesn't bother me at all. If you hate the scent I'd be glad to take them off your hands even though I still have 2 unopened 16oz lol.


----------



## Saludable84

flyygirlll2 said:


> @IDareT'sHair I think she knows her products are good and wouldn't want to mess that up. But you know how it can be, you'll want a few back ups just in case



I think I was reading her or Bekura website, though I could be wrong on both lol and basically, due to their following, they would rather discontinue before reformulating. They have such small selection it wouldn't even make sense.


----------



## Saludable84

IDareT'sHair said:


> @flyygirlll2
> I was 'relaxed' and didn't know what I had.
> 
> If I was natural (like now) I would have respected the Power of what they could do.
> 
> I was relaxed and completely Clueless.....



I had the Amla relaxed and it was so thick I gave it away. That was 5 years ago but still. I tried the Palm Tapioca texlaxed and it was heavy, but not a dry strand. I have it away because it was just as thick as that Amla.

I will not be giving anything away this time


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Saludable84 
And I won't be using it haphazardly all willy-nilly-like. 

I told you, I didn't realize or appreciate da' Power. #respeckdapower


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Saludable84 said:


> *they would rather discontinue before reformulating.*



@Saludable84
This is what SSI said about Banana Brule


----------



## rileypak

Not a fan of the SSI Honey Moisture Conditioner for most of the reasons @Saludable84 has brought up before.

Way too thin (ended up using 3/4 of the bottle this past wash day), slip is average, and moisture & softness is average as well. Only have one bottle and will not repurchase. 

It just made me even sadder that the Pomegranate Curl Quenching Conditioner is discontinued 
The Honey Moisture Conditioner can't compete with PCQC. It's not even worthy of sharing the space in a warehouse with it.


----------



## Beamodel

My Bekura shipped yay...


----------



## Saludable84

@rileypak gave it to a coworker. She loved it. Said its crack. I told her she will probably get some DC soon. Have 2 jars


----------



## flyygirlll2

@rileypak Glad I didn't grab that conditioner then. I didn't know the PCQC was discontinued. I still have some left, it makes a great rinse out. It sucks when the better products are no longer available.


----------



## PJaye

rileypak said:


> Not a fan of the SSI Honey Moisture Conditioner for most of the reasons @Saludable84 has brought up before.
> 
> Way too thin (ended up using 3/4 of the bottle this past wash day), slip is average, and moisture & softness is average as well. Only have one bottle and will not repurchase.
> 
> It just made me even sadder that the Pomegranate Curl Quenching Conditioner is discontinued
> *The Honey Moisture Conditioner can't compete with PCQC. It's not even worthy of sharing the space in a warehouse with it.*



  I am so shocked by your experience because the Pomegranate Conditioner sucked so badly for me.  No moisture, no softness, no slip, no nothing.  Even the Curl Origin Hibiscus Conditioner performed better and that was just mediocre.  I gave it another shot a couple of weeks ago and the same thing happened.  Now, every time I look at the bottle, I want to kick it.  

OK, which SSI conditioner are y'all referring to that ain't up to snuff?


----------



## Aggie

My curlmart order is here. I pick it up from the courier tomorrow


----------



## rileypak

PJaye said:


> I am so shocked by your experience because the Pomegranate Conditioner sucked so badly for me.  No moisture, no softness, no slip, no nothing.  Even the Curl Origin Hibiscus Conditioner performed better and that was just mediocre.  I gave it another shot a couple of weeks ago and the same thing happened.  Now, every time I look at the bottle, I want to kick it.
> 
> OK, which SSI conditioner are y'all referring to that ain't up to snuff?



My hair LOVES the PCQC 

The Honey Moisture Conditioner though? 
Not so much


----------



## divachyk

Not Hair Related: Hubs and I will be flying to Houston tomorrow. Our first appt with MD Anderson Cancer Center is Thursday - dh's birthday of all days. Send some good vibes and big prayers our way. I haven't had much time to log on because we've been so busy but I suppose I'll have a lot of time to get caught up on threads while he's off doing exams as I nervously and impatiently sit in the lobby and wait. If by chance I don't get around to logging on for a little stress escape, still be thinking of us. We are told to expect to be in town from 3 to 5 business days while they do a full work-up on him and give us their thoughts on the matter. Local Dr's are calling it Stave IV but we're rebuking this from every angle possible. We serve a God that heals and we believe his healing is coming! 

Much Love


----------



## Missjaxon

@divachyk 

Sending prayers your way.


----------



## flyygirlll2

@divachyk  Sending prayers and positive thoughts  for your  DH and for the best outcome!


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

@divachyk
Praying for you both. Have a safe flight


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Hey Ladies!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@divachyk 
May Peace Be With You.


----------



## rileypak

@divachyk 
Safe travels and sending up prayers for you both


----------



## Aggie

@divachyk,

We are all praying for you and your hubby, that all* is* well with him, in Jesus' name, Amen!


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Prayers and many thoughts.  

@divachyk


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

I might take the Curl Origin sale which ends the 8th.  I really like the Bamboo twist cream I ordered. My son got into it and its GONE. I was so mad because I used barely 1/4 of it.

so Curl Origin and APB might be it for me until Black Friday, excluding the SM Low Porosity line. Im going to make that my staple leave in conditioner because I can get it on ground and its awesome.


----------



## lindseyerinc

Picked up the Darcy's pumpkin DC and the Bekura apple sorghum syrup


----------



## bajandoc86

All of my support and prayers coming your way. Much love sis! @divachyk


----------



## MileHighDiva

@divachyk 
My prayers are with you and DH. This sounds scary!  

I know that with you (strong woman of faith) by his side DH will knock  this out.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@shawnyblazes 
My QB came today and also Jakeala.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

So, I'm using ST'icals Strand Repair for the 1st time today. 

What's with these "Limited Edition's?" I just convo'ed her.


----------



## flyygirlll2

@IDareT'sHair  My QB came today too. What's so good about the Strand Repair? I haven't felt moved to purchase anything from Soultanicals as of late.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

It makes a good alternate or dup for the Molasses Reconstruct (which I do happen to love).

This was one of those "Limited Edition" items....so needless to say, it's no longer around.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

IDareT'sHair said:


> It makes a good alternate or dup for the Molasses Reconstruct (which I do happen to love).
> 
> This was one of those "Limited Edition" items....so needless to say, it's no longer around.



And I like it too.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

shawnyblazes said:


> *And I like it too.*



@shawnyblazes
Um...so...what's up with that LE mess?  I would love to have a back up.


----------



## flyygirlll2

@IDareT'sHair Oh ok. I have the Mollases Reconstructer but I have yet to try it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

flyygirlll2 said:


> *Oh ok. I have the Mollases Reconstructer but I have yet to try it.*



@flyygirlll2
Wonderful Product!  I think you'll love it.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

IDareT'sHair said:


> @shawnyblazes
> Um...so...what's up with that LE mess?  I would love to have a back up.



I dunno.  Shoot, another order might not be the same anyways.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

shawnyblazes said:


> *Shoot, another order might not be the same anyways.*



@shawnyblazes
Now you know you ain't never lied! 

Gurl....Ain't it the Truuf.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

IDareT'sHair said:


> @shawnyblazes
> Now you know you ain't never lied!
> 
> Gurl....Ain't it the Truuf.




It's sad though.   Love the brand. Hopefully she consistently gets it together.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I pulled out:
x1 16oz NG Coconut Water
x1 16oz L.A.C.E. Brahmi


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@shawnyblazes
The only things I half-way enjoy are:
Conditioning Curl Crème
Molasses Reconstruct
Curlplay Cowash Conditioner
*Stand Repair*


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Finished Up:
x1 CJ Curl Rehab (several back-ups)


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

IDareT'sHair said:


> @shawnyblazes
> The only things I half-way enjoy are:
> Conditioning Curl Crème
> Molasses Reconstruct
> Curlplay Cowash Conditioner
> *Stand Repair*



I love the conditioners.  Knot sauce, baby detangler and baby soap/oil


----------



## IDareT'sHair

shawnyblazes said:


> I love the conditioners.  Knot sauce, *baby detangler and baby soap/oil*


@shawnyblazes
Is this for Mr. Baby Curl-Pop-A-Licious?.....


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

IDareT'sHair said:


> @shawnyblazes
> Is this for Mr. Baby Curl-Pop-A-Licious?.....


Yes indeed.  That baby oil knocks him OWT!! Rub him down real good and slather him up.  

I need more detangler but I'm hesitant to order .


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@shawnyblazes 
I got my Ship Notice from Cream & Coco.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

She must have gotten around to the rest of us.  I received mine as well. 

I ordered July 9th.  -_-


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@shawnyblazes
I see APB posted her Sale deets!


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

IDareT'sHair said:


> @shawnyblazes
> I see APB posted her Sale deets!


And it's a bust for me.  The deep conditioners aren't apart of the good deal.
I'll pick up a few dcs with the 30 percent off and hopefully haul on BF @IDareT'sHair


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@shawnyblazes 
I know I probably won't get anything. 

I was thinking about browsing over at Curl Origin.  You only like that one thing right?  What else is good?

I may just wait and see who else is doing something this weekend.  I (we) will be back on our N/B soon.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@shawnyblazes
I looked at the Overnight Masque.  Didn't want to pay for Shipping.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

IDareT'sHair said:


> @shawnyblazes
> I know I probably won't get anything.
> 
> I was thinking about browsing over at Curl Origin.  You only like that one thing right?  What else is good?
> 
> I may just wait and see who else is doing something this weekend.  I (we) will be back on our N/B soon.



I only tried that one item, the buttercream because it didn't have shea butter or coconut.  This time, I got the deep conditioner  to round the order out,lol

I don't see me trying any of the other items unless they expand the Bamboo line. @IDareT'sHair


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

I received my Soultanicals shipping info.  5 days late.  She stated the bundles would go out the 29th if I'm not mistaken.  I woke up and saw the email from the 3rd.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

I received my QB order yesterday as well. I just saw APB's  sale deets and I will be passing. I have more than enough LI & refresher sprays so I can wait till BF.


----------



## Aggie

*Used up and finished my jar of Siamese Twists Light Hair protein Reconstructor - hated it* 

This reconstructor was okay but it is simply not one I will repurchase. It didn't feel great going on my hair plus it is pretty oily but not emollient. My hair likes buttery and creamy emollient products.

I'm not saying it isn't great for others, just not my fine, normal porosity dense hair. It certainly didn't wow me.

I also had to shampoo it out because it seemed like it would not just wash out with plain water, but on the plus side, my hair did feel pretty strong when it was all washed out. I will have to do a very softening moisturizing treatment to soften it again.


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> I see APB posted her Sale deets!



Welp I was destined for the 30% off anyway considering my cart is full of body stuff. 
At least the few hair things I was getting will be in the bundles.


----------



## Beamodel

Y'all.... 
This SSI Green Tea Milk is giving my hair some serious life! 

I cannot stop touching my hair. Its so soft and moisturized. This is definitely one of my must haves.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Beamodel said:


> Y'all....
> This SSI Green Tea Milk is giving my hair some serious life!
> 
> I cannot stop touching my hair. Its so soft and moisturized. This is definitely one of my must haves.


I liked it but I didnt love it.  My son did though. I have the green tea gel as well. Not a love but a like.


----------



## BrownBetty

I bought Afrigenix kurl keeper for my fingercomber wigs.
Waiting on APB *birdmanHandrub*


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

BrownBetty said:


> I bought Afrigenix kurl keeper for my fingercomber wigs.
> Waiting on APB *birdmanHandrub*



Let me know how that Kurl Keeper works, Ive been wanting to buy it for yearrrrsss!


----------



## Saludable84

Found out my QB Moringa actually went out for delivery today. Don't understand how the heavier box had 2-day shipping but the lighter box has 3-day shipping. 

Now I gotta beat the line again. 

Heffas


----------



## Beamodel

shawnyblazes said:


> I liked it but I didnt love it.  My son did though. I have the green tea gel as well. Not a love but a like.



Aw, sorry it hadn't worked well for you @shawnyblazes 

But yes, it is absolutely amazing for my hair. I can't keep my hands from out of my strands because it's so soft and silky.


----------



## Saludable84

Am I finished, or am I done?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Saludable84
Beautiful Eye Candy!.............


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Saludable84 said:


> *Am I finished, or am I done?*



@Saludable84 
Nah...You ain't done.  You just getting started.


----------



## Saludable84

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Saludable84
> Nah...You ain't done.  You just getting started.


----------



## Saludable84

@IDareT'sHair
You don't even want to know what's in the rows behind. At least I'm done with winter butters


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Saludable84 said:


>



@Saludable84 
Gone & Get Down Sis.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Saludable84 said:


> *You don't even want to know what's in the rows behind.*



@Saludable84
Yes I DOOOOOOOO!.....


----------



## Saludable84

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Saludable84
> Yes I DOOOOOOOO!.....



The leave ins that are hidden and the deep conditioners in stacks of 4?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Saludable84 said:


> *The leave ins that are hidden and the deep conditioners in stacks of 4? *



@Saludable84 
......


----------



## Aggie

Saludable84 said:


> Am I finished, or am I done?


Ooh, looks like I need to come a shoppin' at your house @Saludable84 .


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I repurchased the Spun Sugar Reconstructor from Cream & Coco since it is on Sale. 

I'll try it this weekend with something?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Aggie said:


> *Ooh, looks like I need to come a shoppin' at your house * .



@Aggie
You've been buying just as much!  (If not MORE) 

You should post a pic of all your new Handmade/Naturals Eye Candy......


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> You've been buying just as much!  (If not MORE)
> 
> You should post a pic of all your new Handmade/Naturals Eye Candy......



@IDareT'sHair
I know right, But I'm actually using them up girlie . I'm not going to let these products go rancid on me, nuh uh . I'm quickly learning what my repurchase products are going to be 

Siamese twists is off my list for now but Naturelle Grow, a couple CRN products, Bekura, and SSI are on the repurchase list. APB might be next on the repurchase list - depends on how my hair likes them when I finally order them. 

This list will be updated as I go through my stash to see what my hair likes. I am already ready to get some more NG products but I really want to purchase some APB before I do.


----------



## Saludable84

@Aggie our closets are replicas

Wondering if I should put Jakeala in the fridge. Not sure if I will get to it now. I only want to try the flaxmallow but I'm not in a rush. Otherwise, I'd like to use 1/4 SM JBCO and 1/2 SM MH&MO. I have to get rid of 2 jars before October.


----------



## Aggie

Saludable84 said:


> @Aggie our closets are replicas
> 
> Wondering if I should put Jakeala in the fridge. Not sure if I will get to it now. I only want to try the flaxmallow but I'm not in a rush. Otherwise, I'd like to use 1/4 SM JBCO and 1/2 SM MH&MO. I have to get rid of 2 jars before October.



 

No joke. You are so right @Saludable84


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Aggie
What Light Protein Reconstructor did you get from Siamese Twists?  Was it the Henna Raspberry Crème or something else?

ETA:  You Ain't Used Up all that stuff this quick.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Aggie
Never mind.  I see it.  It must be 'new'?  I have the Raspberry Henna Hair Crème (Protein DC'er) or whatever it's called.


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> What Light Protein Reconstructor did you get from Siamese Twists?  Was it the Henna Raspberry Crème or something else?
> 
> ETA:  You Ain't Used Up all that stuff this quick.


@IDareT'sHair 

No hun. That's exactly the name on the jar and on the site. 

Here it is:


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Aggie
Yeah, I saw it.  It must be 'new'.  I don't remember that one when I was buying up all the Siamese Twist I could get my hands on (Last Winter).

I do have the Raspberry Henna Hair Crème (x2 Jars).  Haven't tried it yet tho'.


----------



## rileypak

Give us some stash eye candy @Aggie 

I'll be reassessing my stash in the fall and will take new pics then.
I need to get more stuff to new homes...


----------



## MileHighDiva

@divachyk 
Tell DH HBD!  I know he's special he was born one day, before me.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

@IDareT'sHair  Hey sugah!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@shawnyblazes
Annoyed
Annoying
Busted & Disgusted

Hey Girl!  My Inashi "free sample" came today.  I got the R/O Conditioner


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> *Give us some stash eye candy *@Aggie



@rileypak
Yeah..........


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@shawnyblazes
I did hear back from Ayo.  Strand Repair will be back in Stock soon.


----------



## rileypak

Just opened my Bekura and QB packages  

I want to use everything right now


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

If I worked with a comany for a limited edition item, would you support ?


----------



## rileypak

shawnyblazes said:


> If I worked with a comany for a limited edition item, would you support ?



Depending on the ingredients and price, probably


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

rileypak said:


> Depending on the ingredients and price, probably



Two companies.   Two items. Work together.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@rileypak

Nice! 

Now where @Aggie at?


----------



## rileypak

shawnyblazes said:


> Two companies.   Two items. Work together.



Interesting 
Color me intrigued...


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

My cream and coco arrived short one item.    -_-


----------



## IDareT'sHair

shawnyblazes said:


> *My cream and coco arrived short one item.    -_-*


@shawnyblazes 
It just proves your recent thread.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

IDareT'sHair said:


> @shawnyblazes
> It just proves your recent thread.



Exactly.  Now, let's see how long it takes to get my missing item.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@shawnyblazes
I like the way the Spun Sugar smells!

ETA:  Hope you get your item soon.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

IDareT'sHair said:


> @shawnyblazes
> I like the way the Spun Sugar smells!
> 
> ETA:  Hope you get your item soon.




I think you should try it alone first and see how you like it.  @IDareT'sHair


----------



## IDareT'sHair

shawnyblazes said:


> *I think you should try it alone first and see how you like it.*



@shawnyblazes
Maybe I will?  For research Purposes. 

On the site it said: "Mix or Add with your fav Conditioner"

Maybe I'll Steam with it and then add the NG Coconut Water on top and finish Steaming.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

I use it to start detangling, then add my detangler on top or under a deep conditioner.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Aggie  Get in Here with our Pitchas' of all this Haulin'?

@rileypak


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak
> 
> Nice!
> 
> Now where @Aggie at?




I was at work a little late today but I'm already in here checking out your  exciting purchases and fighting the urge to get some other stuff


----------



## Aggie

rileypak said:


> Just opened my Bekura and QB packages
> 
> I want to use everything right now


I'ma die right hurrr and ya'll can bury me right next to thesessss


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie  Get in Here with our Pitchas' of all this Haulin'?
> 
> @rileypak




@IDareT'sHair 

All my stuff aren't here yet. I will be picking up some tomorrow though


----------



## Beamodel

My Bekura arrived today:
- Honey Latte 
- YAM Nectar DC


----------



## Beamodel

Did Hattache always sell Bekura or is this something that recently occurred?


----------



## rileypak

Beamodel said:


> Did Hattache always sell Bekura or is this something that recently occurred?



Really??? 
I didn't know that. Must be new cause I woulda been buying Bekura from them...


----------



## Beamodel

@rileypak 

My thoughts too lol.


----------



## flyygirlll2

@Beamodel At Hattache you say?.... Hmmm that must be new because it wasn't sold on there before. Shooooot now given this information and depending on what happens on BF, my list is about to be lit


----------



## Beamodel

@flyygirlll2 
Lol, I know right. I just recently made a purchase at Hattache and at Bekura. I never saw Bekura listed on the site util now. Hattache is definitely going to be my one stop shop for future purchases.


----------



## flyygirlll2

@Beamodel One stop shop for real. They are grabbing everybody out there lol. Only problem is Hattache doesn't have frequent sales but when they do, I like to buy from them because they don't play with shipping. They just opened up a store in GA.


----------



## Beamodel

@flyygirlll2 
Yea I wish they had more sales but that shipping tho....


----------



## divachyk

He said thank you :0) @MileHighDiva


----------



## rileypak

*Used up*
- TGIN Green Tea Leave In Conditioner (no backup, not a repurchase unless packaging changes)


----------



## Golden75

Hey ladies!  Starting a new job on Monday.  Thank goodness cause them folks worked my nerves to the last dang day!  
I received my HH.  Part of the groupon deal was next day shipping, and she kept to it.  I thought it would smell like bananas, though.
I'm kicking myself cause I really wanted to get my hair professionally cut before starting work.  I should've locked in appoint.  My ends are a wreck, and I think I need a fresh start.


----------



## rileypak

Ship ship from Oui.dad


----------



## Saludable84

@flyygirlll2 your BF list been lit!

@rileypak when I put my QB away, I just drooled. When I saw my Bekura and QB side by side, I just smiled. 

We have succeeded at Being PJ's


----------



## flyygirlll2

@Saludable84 You ain't never lied  I'm so glad to hear that Hattache is carrying Bekura now... Yaaaaas.

I received the Bannana Twisting Cream today as well as the sample of the custard from Inashi. I have not unraveled my twists yet but they looked so pretty as is.


----------



## flyygirlll2

@Golden75 Congrats on your new job! That's good that you received your HH order cause she plays too much.


----------



## Aggie

Saludable84 said:


> @flyygirlll2 your BF list been lit!
> 
> @rileypak *when I put my QB away, I just drooled. When I saw my Bekura and QB side by side, I just smiled*.
> 
> We have succeeded at Being PJ's



I should be picking up both of these today from the courier  Can't wait...


----------



## Beamodel

I ordered a bottle of the new Surge 14 Revitilizer "Netwurk Hair Revitilizer XCEL-21"

https://locobeauty.com/products/netwurks-hair-revitalizer-xcel-21-8-oz


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75 said:


> *I received my HH.  Part of the groupon deal was next day shipping, and she kept to it.  I thought it would smell like bananas, though.*



@Golden75
The Couple Times I had it, it smelled like Bananas on Steroids, so I'm not sure what you got?

Congrats on your new Job.  I'm sure you deserve it!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel said:


> *I ordered a bottle of the new Surge 14 Revitilizer "Netwurk Hair Revitilizer XCEL-21"*
> 
> https://locobeauty.com/products/netwurks-hair-revitalizer-xcel-21-8-oz


@Beamodel
I thought about getting this?  I will wait for your review.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Beamodel said:


> I ordered a bottle of the new Surge 14 Revitilizer "Netwurk Hair Revitilizer XCEL-21"
> 
> https://locobeauty.com/products/netwurks-hair-revitalizer-xcel-21-8-oz


@Beamodel
I picked up a bottle when I was in the city yesterday.

We used up the following:
8oz Siamese Twist olive bhringaraji pink sugar hair cream ( may have 1 left in the stash but this will not be a repurchase.)
8oz APB pumpkin LI ( multiple backups of various types )
8oz ST curlplay cowash ( no backups, not a repurchase)
8oz SSI blueberry cowash ( multiple backups )
4oz emu oil ( 1 backup left)
10oz Dabur premium vatika oil ( multiple backups)
8oz BN avocado & shea hair milk


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

@Golden75 That's awesome. Congrats.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl

Hey Ms. Curly!


----------



## Beamodel

@curlyhersheygirl 
Have you tried it yet? Now that I have ordered a bottle and @Aggie snatchrd up the rest of them, I'll see if I see any around town. If not then I'm happy I have one bottle on its way.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Beamodel
So, its OOS now?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Picked up a bottle @Beamodel @curlyhersheygirl

Durn PJ's in this thread.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Beamodel
> So, its OOS now?



@IDareT'sHair 
@Aggie  took the rest at the site I had bought mines from lol. Where did you get yours from?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Beamodel
House of Beauty World


----------



## Beamodel

@IDareT'sHair 
Oh yea I did see it there too. It was a few change more and the shipping was like $5. 

The place where I got it from shopping was like $2. I will see if I see it around my area just in case. 

I'm hoping for good results.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Beamodel 
Yeah, shipping was a little steep.  I paid $6.95 for ship x2


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Just went to my local BSS.  Guess who's products are on the  shelf ?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

shawnyblazes said:


> *Just went to my local BSS.  Guess who's products are on the  shelf ?*



@shawnyblazes
Oooo I like this Game!

So how many guesses do I get?

Okay  Lemme See - Honey Handmades, Soultanicals, Hydroquench Systems?

I know it's somebody janky.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

IDareT'sHair said:


> @shawnyblazes
> Oooo I like this Game!
> 
> So how many guesses do I get?
> 
> Okay  Lemme See - Honey Handmades, Soultanicals, Hydroquench Systems?
> 
> I know it's somebody janky.




Ding ding ding. Soultanicals it is.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

shawnyblazes said:


> *Ding ding ding. Soultanicals it is.*



@shawnyblazes
Full Stocked?  Or just a few miscellaneous products?


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

IDareT'sHair said:


> @shawnyblazes
> Full Stocked?  Or just a few miscellaneous products?


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Beamodel
> So, its OOS now?


@IDareT'sHair

I'm so thorry but I just had ta have them .


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> Picked up a bottle @Beamodel @curlyhersheygirl
> 
> Durn PJ's in this thread.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@shawnyblazes 
Thanks for the eye candy!  My eyes were all over them shelves....


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@rileypak 
How's "project" Back to School Fridge #2 coming?


----------



## rileypak

@IDareT'sHair 
I peeped it & it's on sale... trying not to purchase 
ETA: it's 43% off too


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Beamodel said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> Have you tried it yet? Now that I have ordered a bottle and @Aggie snatchrd up the rest of them, I'll see if I see any around town. If not then I'm happy I have one bottle on its way.


@Beamodel 
I sprayed my scalp with it after my hair dried. It's very light.
I think I'll start using it every other day to see what happens.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *I sprayed my scalp with it after my hair dried. It's very light.
> I think I'll start using it every other day to see what happens.*



@curlyhersheygirl
Does it have a 'scent'?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> *I peeped it & it's on sale... trying not to purchase  **ETA: it's 43% off too*



@rileypak 
43% off?  Good deal!


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> Does it have a 'scent'?


@IDareT'sHair 
The scent is very faint. I get a faint coconutty fragrance that doesn't linger once sprayed.


----------



## Beamodel

Thanks @curlyhersheygirl


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak
> 43% off?  Good deal!



Yeah the slightly smaller one is 43% off and the large one like I have already is 31% off


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *The scent is very faint. I get a faint coconutty fragrance that doesn't linger once sprayed.*


@curlyhersheygirl
Sound good.  Glad it don't Stank.

Does the Spray Bottle work good?  You know sometimes them thangs be messed up.



rileypak said:


> *Yeah the slightly smaller one is 43% off and the large one like I have already is 31% off*



@rileypak

I ain't throwin' no Shade, but let's be real. 

You know you need the Large One...


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak
> 
> I ain't throwin' no Shade, but let's be real.
> 
> You know you need the Large One...



 'naw you hit me with the shade! 
The smaller one is more than enough


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> '*naw you hit me with the shade! *
> *The smaller one is more than enough*



@rileypak
No I didn't......

Sure it's _"More than enough _right NOW but we got L-Day, BF, C-Mon and errthang else coming. 

Trust me...You need the Large.


----------



## Froreal3

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Beamodel
> House of Beauty World


I just picked it up from there too.  I just need two more inches by year's end.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Froreal3 said:


> *I just picked it up from there too.  I just need two more inches by year's end.*


@Froreal3
See...That's what I'm talmbout Fro!


----------



## Saludable84

shawnyblazes said:


> Just went to my local BSS.  Guess who's products are on the  shelf ?



Let us pray


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Used Up: x1 HV Amla Cleanse.  (I "think" I may have another one?)


----------



## Aggie

Here's what I have that does not include my APB stash that I ordered yesterday.


----------



## Aggie

Plus I used a few things already


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@shawnyblazes
Loved the Spun Sugar Reconstructor.  Hair felt great after using it alone. I Steamed with it and then added my DC'er on top.  Will use it again next week.

Had to Grab a couple more bottles.  I asked for combined shipping since I just bought some and it hasn't shipped.  We'll see what they say?...


----------



## Saludable84

Gave away:
SM Tahitian Monoi Masque
DevaCare Low-Poo
Paul Mitchell Shampoo One
Nexxus Humectress 

I guess that justifies those 3 16oz jars of DB PSC I just copped....


----------



## rileypak

Aggie said:


> Here's what I have that does not include my APB stash that you I ordered yesterday.



Eye candy


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Aggie said:


> Here's what I have that does not include my APB stash that you I ordered yesterday.



@Aggie
Nice Eye Candy!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Saludable84 said:


> *I guess that justifies those 3 16oz jars of DB PSC I just copped.... *


@Saludable84
Welp.  I "guess" it does......  Nice Purchase.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Aggie said:


> *Here's what I have that does not include my APB stash that you I ordered yesterday.*



@Aggie

Well Lawd...Shut My Mouf!.......


----------



## Saludable84

Aggie said:


> Here's what I have that does not include my APB stash that you I ordered yesterday.





Our closets are soooo the same.


----------



## Saludable84

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Saludable84
> Welp.  I "guess" it does......  Nice Purchase.



Does the fact that they are liter bottles make it better


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Saludable84 
That was nice of you 'gift' those Liters to make room for something else.


----------



## Saludable84

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Saludable84
> That was nice of you 'gift' those Liters to make room for something else.



I haven't used them in months and my mom needs them more than me.

Sadly, getting rid of stuff is still not making space


----------



## KinksAndInk

A certain person who shall not be named need to stop playing and just gon head and get a convenience store cooler built into their wall. Talking bout a dang 2nd mini fridge


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@rileypak @shawnyblazes @Saludable84 @flyygirlll2 @Beamodel @curlyhersheygirl @Aggie @Froreal3

What is everybody waiting on?  I am waiting on:
Sarenzo
Cathy Howse UBH (since July 1)
Cream & Coco
Surge
Naturelle Grow


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak @shawnyblazes @Saludable84 @flyygirlll2 @Beamodel @curlyhersheygirl @Aggie @Froreal3
> 
> What is everybody waiting on?  I am waiting on:
> Sarenzo
> Cathy Howse UBH (since July 1)
> Cream & Coco
> Surge
> Naturelle Grow




Soultanicals and Curl Origin. 


Not sure if I'm buying anything else.  Not even APB. Kinda disappointed with the items on sale.

I'm trying to use up all these older items anyway so fall might be haul season if I can whittle it down.


----------



## Saludable84

Naturelle Grow:
Herbal Blends 16oz
Jamaica Me Crazy 8oz (first time purchase)

Annabelles:
Ultra Moisturizing Soufflé x2

Darcys Botanicals Pumpkin Seed Conditioner x3


----------



## Saludable84

KinksAndInk said:


> A certain person who shall not be named need to stop playing and just gon head and get a convenience store cooler built into their wall. Talking bout a dang 2nd mini fridge



She playing. Like she don't know she about to be a PJ level of Gold Medal


----------



## IDareT'sHair

shawnyblazes said:


> *I'm trying to use up all these older items anyway so fall might be haul season if I can whittle it down.*



@shawnyblazes
I really need to do this.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak @shawnyblazes @Saludable84 @flyygirlll2 @Beamodel @curlyhersheygirl @Aggie @Froreal3
> 
> What is everybody waiting on?  I am waiting on:
> Sarenzo
> Cathy Howse UBH (since July 1)
> Cream & Coco
> Surge
> Naturelle Grow



I'm just waiting on the Netwurk Revitilizer. Everything else I've recently ordered has arrived.


----------



## Saludable84

shawnyblazes said:


> Soultanicals and Curl Origin.
> 
> 
> Not sure if I'm buying anything else.  Not even APB. Kinda disappointed with the items on sale.
> 
> I'm trying to use up all these older items anyway so fall might be haul season if I can whittle it down.



I have 3 old items left:
SD Shea What! Deux 
APB Moisturizing Conditioner x2 in the bottles still. 

I don't think y'all believe me on my 2yr no buy.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Also waiting on: Piping Rock


----------



## flyygirlll2

@IDareT'sHair I'm just waiting on Naturelle Grow and *cough* Cathy Howse.


----------



## lindseyerinc

My Darcy's pumpkin seed conditioner just arrived. Was very surprised that it smelled so spicy. I'll be using this tomorrow


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl
What's up Curly?


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

@IDareT'sHair 
The sprayer works great. It sprays a light mist which I think is perfect.

I'm only waiting on the 3 revitalizers I ordered. I'm trying to follow @shawnyblazes  and keep using older stuff up so by BF I can haul.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl
Speaking of Older Items - I did pull out my NG Coconut Water & Mango (I didn't know I had) and a Jar of L.A.C.E. Brahmi (both 16oz'ers).

And I'll keep pluggin' away at some of my older items.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@flyygirlll2
Just sent another e-mail to UBH.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@flyygirlll2
UBH said they are still waiting on their product from the Lab. 

If I don't get a ship notice by the end of next week, I am requesting a refund.


----------



## rileypak

KinksAndInk said:


> A certain person who shall not be named need to stop playing and just gon head and get a convenience store cooler built into their wall. Talking bout a dang 2nd mini fridge


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak @shawnyblazes @Saludable84 @flyygirlll2 @Beamodel @curlyhersheygirl @Aggie @Froreal3
> 
> What is everybody waiting on?  I am waiting on:
> Sarenzo
> Cathy Howse UBH (since July 1)
> Cream & Coco
> Surge
> Naturelle Grow



I only have APB products to come at this point. A lot of my orders came already except that crazy HQS order. I am so mad, if you cut me, I won't even bleed .   I just want to that girl in her behind so bad I'm freakin' out .


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @flyygirlll2
> UBH said they are still waiting on their product from the Lab.
> 
> If I don't get a ship notice by the end of next week, I am requesting a refund.


I can't believe you haven't gotten that yet @IDareT'sHair


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> 
> Well Lawd...Shut My Mouf!.......





Saludable84 said:


> Our closets are soooo the same.


----------



## Froreal3

I'm just waiting on the New Surge stuff. I am really liking the Keravada Caremel Souffle and Creme Bruele in combination. Smells great and keeps hair soft for a while. I'm going to pick up more eventually.


----------



## Saludable84

Froreal3 said:


> I'm just waiting on the New Surge stuff. I am really liking the Keravada Caremel Souffle and Creme Bruele in combination. Smells great and keeps hair soft for a while. I'm going to pick up more eventually.



Their stuff is really good, just a lot of money. My all time favorite leave in is from them.


----------



## rileypak

@IDareT'sHair

Waiting on Sarenzo, APB, Oui.dad, and Target
I think that's all...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Froreal3 said:


> I'm just waiting on the New Surge stuff. I am really liking the *Keravada *Caremel Souffle and *Creme Bruele* in combination. Smells great and keeps hair soft for a while. I'm going to pick up more eventually.


@Froreal3
I love this!  Haven't tried the Caramel Souffle.  May have to put this one on my list.


----------



## Beamodel

Shipping label has been created for my new "Surge" Netwurks Revitilizer.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Beamodel 
That's Great!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

On my way to Homegood's to look for these Turbie Towels.....


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Alright Everyone - This "Break" is about to come to an end tonight at Midnight!

SO.....Are You ALL Ready to get back on track?

Let's Do this until L-Day!  Come On Now.....We can do this!

@curlyhersheygirl @shawnyblazes @rileypak @flyygirlll2 @Shay72 @Golden75 @BrownBetty @Beamodel @Froreal3 @Aggie  @meka72 @KinksAndInk @lindseyerinc


----------



## CeeLex33

Hi Ladies, I need to get my stash under control  I'd love to join the no buy!


----------



## KinksAndInk

I'm ready. I've been the only good one up in here.


----------



## flyygirlll2

I didn't really go crazy with buying. I didn't even get anything from APB. I only got that Herbal Blends DC from NG and I just left Target with SM Curl Souffle/SM JBCO leave in. 

Now that I'm expecting, I have to look all extra at ingredients. I realize some of the products I like I can't even use.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@CeeLex33
Glad to have you. 

We will break for Labor Day for a week and then start back up until BF.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

flyygirlll2 said:


> *Now that I'm expecting, I have to look all extra at ingredients.* I realize some of the products I like I can't even use.



@flyygirlll2
Awww......


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I just got back from Homegoods (since there is one practically down the street from my house) and snatched the last two boxes off the rack of the Cynthia Rowley Turbies. 

Interested to see how they work.


----------



## rileypak

flyygirlll2 said:


> Now that I'm expecting...


----------



## rileypak

@IDareT'sHair 

I'm ready!!! 
Hoping Labor Day brings me some hair sales cause I really want those clip ins before it starts getting cold around these parts...


----------



## Saludable84

IDareT'sHair said:


> @CeeLex33
> Glad to have you.
> 
> We will break for Labor Day for a week and then start back up until BF.



I'm joining. I have no idea of the rules but I'm only purchasing items needed.


----------



## PJaye

KinksAndInk said:


> I'm ready. I've been the only good one up in here.



You're not alone.  All I purchased was some bath bombs.


----------



## Saludable84

CeeLex33 said:


> Hi Ladies, I need to get my stash under control  I'd love to join the no buy!



Right with you!


----------



## Saludable84

flyygirlll2 said:


> I didn't really go crazy with buying. I didn't even get anything from APB. I only got that Herbal Blends DC from NG and I just left Target with SM Curl Souffle/SM JBCO leave in.
> 
> Now that I'm expecting, I have to look all extra at ingredients. I realize some of the products I like I can't even use.



 Congrats girl!


----------



## rileypak

For those who use it, when did the texture of the SM Curl Souffle get so thick? 
Last time I eyed a jar of it, it was a really, really loose gel. You could practically pour it out of the jar. When I was checking it out at work this morning, it was like a really stiff jello


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I'm really counting on All'a Ya'll to "Do the Right Thing" this time. 

*There will only be x1 "Pass" for anything you consider absoultely "Essential"* - Until the Labor Day Sales start.

Surely, you all can go three weeks without buying a Hair Product?  Right?


----------



## Froreal3

^^^I can. My mind hasn't been on products recently. I bought a bunch of crap weeks ago.


----------



## Beamodel

@IDareT'sHair 
There's nothing I really want. Plus I have a bunch of stuff to use up and it already takes me forever to do so. 

I most likely won't be buying anything until maybe Black Friday


----------



## Saludable84

rileypak said:


> For those who use it, when did the texture of the SM Curl Souffle get so thick?
> Last time I eyed a jar of it, it was a really, really loose gel. You could practically pour it out of the jar. When I was checking it out at work this morning, it was like a really stiff jello



The first one I bought was a lot looser than the second. The second just looks like it was allowed to settle and thicken.


----------



## Saludable84

@IDareT'sHair i only needed clay and I bought a couple pounds. What I have should last me the month but what I ordered should be enough for backup


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Congratulations @flyygirlll2


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

flyygirlll2 said:


> I didn't really go crazy with buying. I didn't even get anything from APB. I only got that Herbal Blends DC from NG and I just left Target with SM Curl Souffle/SM JBCO leave in.
> 
> *Now that I'm expecting,* I have to look all extra at ingredients. I realize some of the products I like I can't even use.



Congratulations!


----------



## Beamodel

flyygirlll2 said:


> Now that I'm expecting, I have to look all extra at ingredients. I realize some of the products I like I can't even use.



How did I miss this... @flyygirlll2  congrats hunni


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@shawnyblazes


----------



## lindseyerinc

That pumpkin seed conditioner is love. That's the only way I can describe it. My hair was smooth and soft without a tangle insight. I will be stocking up during bf.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@lindseyerinc 
I agree.  It's very nice.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

IDareT'sHair said:


> @shawnyblazes



Lolololollllllllllllllllll


----------



## Shay72

I'm just starting on my hair now


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> Alright Everyone - This "Break" is about to come to an end tonight at Midnight!
> 
> SO.....Are You ALL Ready to get back on track?
> 
> Let's Do this until L-Day!  Come On Now.....We can do this!
> 
> @curlyhersheygirl @shawnyblazes @rileypak @flyygirlll2 @Shay72 @Golden75 @BrownBetty @Beamodel @Froreal3 @Aggie  @meka72 @KinksAndInk @lindseyerinc


@IDareT'sHair 
I'm ready to go


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

@flyygirlll2 
Congrats


----------



## Aggie

Beamodel said:


> Shipping label has been created for my new "Surge" Netwurks Revitilizer.


Me too @Beamodel


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> Alright Everyone - This "Break" is about to come to an end tonight at Midnight!
> 
> SO.....Are You ALL Ready to get back on track?
> 
> Let's Do this until L-Day!  Come On Now.....We can do this!
> 
> @curlyhersheygirl @shawnyblazes @rileypak @flyygirlll2 @Shay72 @Golden75 @BrownBetty @Beamodel @Froreal3 @Aggie  @meka72 @KinksAndInk @lindseyerinc


 I need my girls in here to keep me accountable.


----------



## Shay72

Catching up but just noticed your transition is over and you're natural now @flyygirlll2, congrats !


----------



## CeeLex33

Getting my last purchases in!


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> I'm really counting on All'a Ya'll to "Do the Right Thing" this time.
> 
> *There will only be x1 "Pass" for anything you consider absoultely "Essential"* - Until the Labor Day Sales start.
> 
> Surely, you all can go three weeks without buying a Hair Product?  Right?


@IDareT'sHair 

So we have until midnight tonight right?


----------



## Aggie

Congrats @flyygirlll2


----------



## Shay72

@divachyk 
Praying


----------



## Saludable84

lindseyerinc said:


> That pumpkin seed conditioner is love. That's the only way I can describe it. My hair was smooth and soft without a tangle insight. I will be stocking up during bf.



That stuff is BAE. My winter HG


----------



## Saludable84

Going to give away my TGIN Honey Mask. It's just sitting there. Also gonna give away this smidgen (for my hair anyway) of SM Manuka Masque. I would have to open another masque and I would rather start going through all these JBCO masques I have.


----------



## Aggie

Okay since this is my last purchase for a month I thought I'd let all my sisters know that I just bought from* Naturelle Grow*


x1 Chamomile and Burdock Root Deep Conditioner 8 oz

x1 Sweet Greens Deep Hair Conditioner 16 oz *(I really think I'm going to  this one a lot, I don't know why but I'll report my results)*

x1 Sweet Plantain Moisture Rich Leave-in Conditioner 16 oz *( this one really appealed to the Caribbean blood in me )*

x1 Jamaica Me Crazy Hair Conditioner 8 oz

x1 Hibiscus and Honey Leave-In Conditioner 8 oz

x1 Hibiscus and Honey Moisturizing Deep Conditioner 8 oz


*I don't know, but there's something about hibiscus that just gets me going bananas!  Plus my hair seems to love honey...a lot!*


*Tis All!*


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

lindseyerinc said:


> That pumpkin seed conditioner is love. That's the only way I can describe it. My hair was smooth and soft without a tangle insight. I will be stocking up during bf.



Tagging @Saludable84 in, also.

Not a tangle in sight? What pumpkin seed conditioner. Why is it HG in winter but not in summer, @Saludable84 ? TIA


----------



## Beamodel

@Aggie **DEAD**


----------



## Shay72

KinksAndInk said:


> I'm ready. I've been the only good one up in here.


I've been good too .


----------



## Shay72

@flyygirlll2 
I'm congratulating you again, on expecting


----------



## Aggie

*Okay just added NG*

x1 Herbal Blends Deep Conditioner 16 oz

x1 Moisture Boost Light Spritzer 8 oz

Going to bed now Good Night! 

Oh and it's just 11:44 pm at the moment!   :


----------



## Aggie

Beamodel said:


> @Aggie **DEAD**


----------



## Saludable84

@Aggie WTF???? You went big huh!


----------



## Saludable84

YvetteWithJoy said:


> Tagging @Saludable84 in, also.
> 
> Not a tangle in sight? What pumpkin seed conditioner. Why is it HG in winter but not in summer, @Saludable84 ? TIA



It's one of very few DC that is powerful enough for my dry winters.


----------



## lindseyerinc

YvetteWithJoy said:


> Tagging @Saludable84 in, also.
> 
> Not a tangle in sight? What pumpkin seed conditioner. Why is it HG in winter but not in summer, @Saludable84 ? TIA


Darcy's Botanicals. It was really nice for me because I have frizzy hair, even when wet so when it smoothed my hair I didn't get any tangles from it. I live in Las Vegas, so I need the most moisture in the summer, but will continue to use in winter.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

YvetteWithJoy said:


> in, also.
> 
> Not a tangle in sight? What pumpkin seed conditioner. Why is it HG in winter but not in summer,



@YvetteWithJoy
Please.  Again:  This is not an open challenge.

Thank you.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Aggie said:


> *I need my girls in here to keep me accountable*.



@Aggie 
Girl, I ain't really even counting you as a serious part of this N/B. You've been buying since you came up in here. 

Hopefully, you'll do better this time, but I ain't holding my breath.  Carry On.  Imma hafta' lay hands on you or something.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

IDareT'sHair said:


> @YvetteWithJoy
> Please.  Again:  This is not an open challenge.
> 
> Thank you.



Hi! I'm sorry! Am I doing something wrong? Should I PM questions and try to copy and paste the post I'm referring to into the PM?

My apologies! Just let me know what to do differently! 

Blessings, all!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

YvetteWithJoy said:


> *Should I PM questions*


@YvetteWithJoy
Yes. Or ask in Random Thinking Thread.

Thanks


----------



## BrownBetty

I'm ready. 
I bought a scalp soothing spray from‎
 CD. Another Akilay leave in.

I missed the APB sale. Had my cart ready was out the entire weekend and forgot to pull the trigger.   Remembered to do it after midnight and the code didn't work. *cries*


I'm good though I have enough stuff to last till BF.
‎
I may need to order from piping rock. I'm low on oils.‎



IDareT'sHair said:


> Alright Everyone - This "Break" is about to come to an end tonight at Midnight!
> 
> SO.....Are You ALL Ready to get back on track?
> 
> Let's Do this until L-Day!  Come On Now.....We can do this!
> 
> @curlyhersheygirl @shawnyblazes @rileypak @flyygirlll2 @Shay72 @Golden75 @BrownBetty @Beamodel @Froreal3 @Aggie  @meka72 @KinksAndInk @lindseyerinc


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

LOL


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@shawnyblazes
I think my Cream & Coco #1 might be here today?  Have you heard anything back about your missing item?


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

IDareT'sHair said:


> @shawnyblazes
> I think my Cream & Coco #1 might be here today?  Have you heard anything back about your missing item?


Not a peep


 She just announced shes pregnant.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@shawnyblazes
Lawd.....  I asked about "Combined Shipping" and never heard back.

I wonder when Sarenzo will be shipping?


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

IDareT'sHair said:


> @shawnyblazes
> Lawd.....  I asked about "Combined Shipping" and never heard back.
> 
> I wonder when Sarenzo will be shipping?



I only bought two things during the break.. I think?

soultanicals and curl origin @IDareT'sHair


----------



## rileypak




----------



## rileypak

So the N/B just started and QRedew is having a free shipping deal this week


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

rileypak said:


> So the N/B just started and QRedew is having a free shipping deal this week



already??? LOLOL


----------



## rileypak

shawnyblazes said:


> already??? LOLOL


----------



## Aggie

Saludable84 said:


> @Aggie WTF???? You went big huh!


 Girl @Saludable84, do you know how long I been waitin' for dat sale?  I had to, I just had to!


----------



## Saludable84

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> Girl, I ain't really even counting you as a serious part of this N/B. You've been buying since you came up in here.
> 
> Hopefully, you'll do better this time, but I ain't holding my breath.  Carry On.  Imma hafta' lay hands on you or something.


 @Aggie Since our closets are replicas, she needs nothing right now. That haul was enough to make me feel like a rookie. Its only 3 weeks. You can do this.....

Even though I convinced someone to walk with me to Ricky's as they are having a BOGO sale  and depending on the store, if they sell Curl Junkie, that's BOGO.


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> Girl, I ain't really even counting you as a serious part of this N/B. You've been buying since you came up in here.
> 
> Hopefully, you'll do better this time, but I ain't holding my breath.  Carry On.  Imma hafta' lay hands on you or something.


@IDareT'sHair 

 

I am happy though


----------



## Aggie

By the way,
I just convoed Kay at Jakaela about adding me to her mailing list to alert me of her sales and this is what she sent back to me:

Sender:Kay D
Date:22 minutes ago11:52am EDT
Message:Hello Aggie,

Okay I definitely will. I will be doing a sales at the end of August.

Thanks
Kay


Um  I wonder if I can sneak a purchase in while doing this no-buy challenge. I will only need one tiny little pass right? Hmm 

I mean besides, I don't have any of Jakaela's products yet so i think I deserve one little tiny purchase. I might even rest through-out September with all my buying...I think!


----------



## Aggie

Saludable84 said:


> @Aggie Since our closets are replicas, she needs nothing right now. That haul was enough to make me feel like a rookie. Its only 3 weeks. You can do this.....
> 
> Even though I convinced someone to walk with me to Ricky's as they are having a BOGO sale  and depending on the store, if they sell Curl Junkie, that's BOGO.




@Saludable84 

Are you going to pick up anything at Ricky's?


----------



## Saludable84

Aggie said:


> @Saludable84
> 
> Are you going to pick up anything at Ricky's?



No, just want to torture myself #lesigh


----------



## Aggie

Saludable84 said:


> No, just want to torture myself #lesigh


Mm, I don't know if I have the willpower to do that.

 I mean for me to not buy anything I have to literally hear no evil  see no evil  and speak no evil, I can't even peek at it


----------



## rileypak

I will refrain from purchasing and hold out until Labor Day break. I found a coupon code with a little bit more savings so hopefully it's still active in a few weeks...


----------



## Saludable84

@Aggie from what I saw the sale was straight trash. The devil is clearly off today.


----------



## Aggie

I used up the last bit of a 33.8 oz size bottle of Matrix Total Results Moisture Hydratation Conditioner this morning to cowash my hair. I love that conditioner and I think I have a backup.


----------



## CeeLex33

This no buy has inspired me! I went through my stash and gifted quite a few things to family, and threw away some older stuff that was taking up space.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@shawnyblazes
My x2 Cream & Coco (Spun Sugar Reconstructor) came today.  I have another x2 on the way.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

CeeLex33 said:


> *This no buy has inspired me! I went through my stash and gifted quite a few things to family, and threw away some older stuff that was taking up space*.



@CeeLex33 
Good Job. We're glad you're here.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

I've been on hold with Verizon so long right now.  I'm ready to scream!!!! 
Lawd, customer service is the worst with these carriers.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@shawnyblazes
I despise poor CS.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Received Shipping Notice for my NetWurks Excel 21.  Now I'm scurrd to use it.

Will definitely be diluting it.  I don't want no trouble.

@Beamodel


----------



## divachyk

Just saying hi. Hope everyone is doing good.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

divachyk said:


> *Just saying hi. Hope everyone is doing good.*



@divachyk



Always.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair said:


> Received Shipping Notice for my NetWurks Excel 21.  Now I'm scurrd to use it.
> 
> Will definitely be diluting it.  I don't want no trouble.
> 
> @Beamodel



I'm light weight nervous. We'll see though @IDareT'sHair 

My label has only been created. As of today, nothing has shipped yet. I hate when they do stuff like that. Hopefully I get some movement by tomorrow.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel said:


> *I'm light weight nervous. We'll see though*


@Beamodel
Are you planning to dilute yours?  I'm wondering if I should dilute it with Liquid or Oil?


----------



## Aggie

Beamodel said:


> I'm light weight nervous. We'll see though @IDareT'sHair
> 
> My label has only been created. As of today, nothing has shipped yet. I hate when they do stuff like that. Hopefully I get some movement by tomorrow.


I'm not. If it doesn't work, then in the trash it goes or simply dilute it like I originally planned to. I have quite a bit of castor oil still left or I will just use another oil that's great on my scalp for hair growth or simply use water. Don't worry. We'll be fine.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Beamodel
> Are you planning to dilute yours?  I'm wondering if I should dilute it with Liquid or Oil?



Yes @IDareT'sHair 
I will dilute it with oil. Never thought about using a liquid. I might try that too.


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> Girl, I ain't really even counting you as a serious part of this N/B. You've been buying since you came up in here.
> 
> Hopefully, you'll do better this time, but I ain't holding my breath.  Carry On.  Imma hafta' lay hands on you or something.


@IDareT'sHair 

I just want you to know that I bought absolutely nothing today


----------



## Beamodel

Aggie said:


> I'm not. If it doesn't work, then in the trash it goes or simply dilute it like I originally planned to. I have quite a bit of castor oil still left or I will just use another oil that's great on my scalp for hair growth or simply use water. Don't worry. We'll be fine.



I think you're right @Aggie 
I'm just gonna test it out and see.


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Beamodel
> Are you planning to dilute yours?  I'm wondering if I should dilute it with Liquid or Oil?



@IDareT'sHair
For me, this will depend on the Netwurks 21 spray pump. I believe some spray pumps get clogged as soon as oil hit them. So if it's one of those pumps with a fine spray hole, oil may not be optional. That's why I believe I'll end up using water.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Aggie said:


> *I just want you to know that I bought absolutely nothing today *



@Aggie
You were part of the 3 month No/Buy Challenge.  You didn't act up when you were over there.


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> You were part of the 3 month No/Buy Challenge.  You didn't act up when you were over there.


Not in the first 6 weeks, but I caved right after that. That was about as long as I could muster.

ETA: I will try again though. Next challenge we get one pass a month thankfully.


----------



## rileypak

@divachyk


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Aggie said:


> *Not in the first 6 weeks, but I caved right after that.* That was about as long as I could muster.


@Aggie
Well, at the very least, try to give us 3 weeks.  Or until the L-Day Sales start.


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> Well, at the very least, try to give us 3 weeks.  Or until the L-Day Sales start.


@IDareT'sHair 

I just might surprise you.


----------



## Aggie

Good to see you posting @divachyk. Hope all is well with you and your hubby.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Aggie said:


> *I just might surprise you.*



@Aggie
*Sucks Teef.*  I shole hope so.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> *Sucks Teef.*  I shole hope so.


Lolololll


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@shawnyblazes 
What You Lovin' these days?


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

IDareT'sHair said:


> @shawnyblazes
> What You Lovin' these days?


APB ginger root lotion is amazingggggg!!! I'm hooked @IDareT'sHair


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@shawnyblazes
Sounds Delish. I forgot I said I wanted some of this.

ETA: I like Siamese Twist Ginger Cream Frosting as well.


----------



## Aggie

shawnyblazes said:


> APB ginger root lotion is amazingggggg!!! I'm hooked @IDareT'sHair


I put this in my wish list because of you @shawnyblazes


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Aggie said:


> I put this in my wish list because of you @shawnyblazes


I like way more than the balm.   It lays my hair down immediately and softens.   I've only useful it on dry hair though.  To refresh and style.


----------



## Aggie

shawnyblazes said:


> I like way more than the balm.   It lays my hair down immediately and softens.   I've only useful it on dry hair though.  To refresh and style.



Oooh nice thick mane you've got there @shawnyblazes. I saw your reviews on Etsy too. Thanks for posting those.


----------



## Froreal3

My Surge shipped.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Froreal3 said:


> My Surge shipped.


Mine too


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> Received Shipping Notice for my NetWurks Excel 21.  Now I'm scurrd to use it.
> 
> Will definitely be diluting it.  I don't want no trouble.
> 
> @Beamodel


@IDareT'sHair 
So far so good for me. I decided to use it once daily to see what happens. It's so light it feels like misting water on my scalp.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

I received a refund from my missing item with Cream and Coco.  A box was missing and they werent able to locate it was the response I received.

Savory Confetti Salt


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@shawnyblazes 
That Ginger Root looks like it's doing you right!


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

IDareT'sHair said:


> @shawnyblazes
> That Ginger Root looks like it's doing you right!



When I say it smooths and lays the hair down! Looks like I threw some gel up on there. @IDareT'sHair


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@shawnyblazes
Your Hair always looks super moisturized.  I couldn't beweave you've been Natural 10 years.

I'm struggling just to get to 2.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

IDareT'sHair said:


> @shawnyblazes
> Your Hair always looks *super moisturized*.  I couldn't beweave you've been Natural 10 years.
> 
> I'm struggling just to get to 2.



Yeah, the time just flies over here. Only reason I remember is because I joined Nappturality in 2005 and little chopped over a year.  @IDareT'sHair 

I can moisturize the heck out of this hair...but styling??? LOL


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Lolol, look what I found lolol


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@shawnyblazes
How long ago was that?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Waiting on:
NuWerks (or whatever it's called)
Cathy Howse
Naturelle Grow
Cream & Coco


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

IDareT'sHair said:


> @shawnyblazes
> How long ago was that?



That was in 2008 @IDareT'sHair


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Awww look.  Afroveda when she was  great!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@shawnyblazes
AV was Great!


----------



## Aggie

My Netwurks 21 reached the courier in Florida at 5:04 am this morning so it should be in the Bahamas later today, but most likely I won't pick it up until tomorrow.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Shipping from Curl Origin.

shes in NY, so i should get my package before end of week if usps isnt on any bullcaca.


Soultanicals... pre shipping status since August 4th, 2016


 its now 08/09/2016.........


----------



## rileypak

No word from Sarenzo yet but I'm not expecting any until late this week or early next week.
My Oui.dad should arrive this week.

I'm planning to go through everything in the main fridge and have a serious look at what needs to go so gifts are going out soon


----------



## Aggie

rileypak said:


> No word from Sarenzo yet but I'm not expecting any until late this week or early next week.
> My Oui.dad should arrive this week.
> 
> *I'm planning to go through everything in the main fridge and have a serious look at what needs to go so gifts are going out soon*



@rileypak, I need to do the same thing. I have natural butters I can give away right about now. I have a couple of friends that likes butters. They whip them up and make them work for their hair so I'll be packing some up for them.


----------



## flyygirlll2

@IDareT'sHair I requested a refund from Cathy Howse this morning. I told her I'm aware that this  prolonged wait time had to do with the manufacture but it's still too long. 

I also asked if she was going to do anything for BF ( doubt it) because despite everything, I would still like to try the DC.


----------



## rileypak

I'm super excited to wash my hair this week cause I'm planning to try new stuff


----------



## Beamodel

Aggie said:


> My Netwurks 21 reached the courier in Florida at 5:04 am this morning so it should be in the Bahamas later today, but most likely I won't pick it up until tomorrow.



@Aggie @IDareT'sHair @curlyhersheygirl @Froreal3 

My Surge/NetWurk won't be delivered until Thursday. Trying to decide on when I'll start using it.


----------



## Aggie

Beamodel said:


> @Aggie @IDareT'sHair @curlyhersheygirl @Froreal3
> 
> My Surge/NetWurk won't be delivered until Thursday. Trying to decide on when I'll start using it.


@Beamodel 

Most likely I'll be using mine on the weekend. Thankfully it's just a spray and not something I have to use my fingers to apply because I am not down for that.


----------



## Saludable84

shawnyblazes said:


> Shipping from Curl Origin.
> 
> shes in NY, so i should get my package before end of week if usps isnt on any bullcaca.
> 
> 
> Soultanicals... pre shipping status since August 4th, 2016
> 
> 
> its now 08/09/2016.........



Found Soultanicals in my BSS. They have actually been there for a while.


----------



## Shay72

I know no one cares but me  but Honey Handmade is on Hattache. I finally remembered to check since mentioning the partnership recently.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

flyygirlll2 said:


> *I requested a refund from Cathy Howse this morning. I told her I'm aware that this  prolonged wait time had to do with the manufacture but it's still too long. *



@flyygirlll2
Did you get your Refund?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72 said:


> *I know no one cares but me  but Honey Handmade is on Hattache. I finally remembered to check since mentioning the partnership recently.*



@Shay72
You Right. no1curr .....


----------



## KinksAndInk

Shay72 said:


> I know no one cares but me  but Honey Handmade is on Hattache. I finally remembered to check since mentioning the partnership recently.



And to Valencia


----------



## flyygirlll2

@IDareT'sHair Yes, I was issued a refund. She apologized for the delay and said to just watch my email for any future sales.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Hey Curl-Gurl!

Did you get any NG this time?  I can't remember?


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Went to Ulta with DD today and saw SM on sale and almost got that hair mask and smoothie from the sacha inchi line


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> Hey Curl-Gurl!
> 
> Did you get any NG this time?  I can't remember?


@IDareT'sHair 
No I decided to wait til BF


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *No I decided to wait til BF*



@curlyhersheygirl 
I'm really enjoying the Coconut Water DC'er.  Imma use LACE Brahmi tomorrow.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

@IDareT'sHair 
My revitalizers will be here tomorrow.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> I'm really enjoying the Coconut Water DC'er.  Imma use LACE Brahmi tomorrow.


@IDareT'sHair 
That's on my list to get. That's why I'm waiting. Got to keep using up DC'S


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *My revitalizers will be here tomorrow.*



@curlyhersheygirl
Not sure when mine will be here?  I need to look.  I just hope it don't irritate my scalp. 

My scalp can be easily disturbed.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl

I just looked.  Mine is in the City.  Hopefully, I'll get it tomorrow too.

I'm still mad at myself for not getting x3 w/cheaper shipping instead of x2.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> Not sure when mine will be here?  I need to look.  I just hope it don't irritate my scalp.
> 
> My scalp can be easily disturbed.


@IDareT'sHair 
The ingredients are so simple that I'm not sure what is making some people have issues. But I can understand your concern.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *Went to Ulta with DD today and saw SM on sale and almost got that hair mask and smoothie from the sacha inchi line*



@curlyhersheygirl
This has been getting Excellent Reviews.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *The ingredients are so simple that I'm not sure what is making some people have issues. But I can understand your concern.*



@curlyhersheygirl
Yeah, I hope I can use it w/o any issues.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I think I'll use a Jar of As I Am Coconut Cowash tomorrow?  Lemme go pull one of those out.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I found x3 or x4 SM Purifications out in my Stash.  I thought I had finished those up.

Will be good for this Fall/Winter as a Cleansing Conditioner on dry hair.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> I found x3 or x4 SM Purifications out in my Stash.  I thought I had finished those up.
> 
> Will be good for this Fall/Winter as a Cleansing Conditioner on dry hair.


@IDareT'sHair 
I miss this. Wish they would bring it back


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

curlyhersheygirl said:


> @IDareT'sHair
> I miss this. Wish they would bring it back


I think you can order it on the website?


----------



## Saludable84

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> This has been getting Excellent Reviews.



Sacha Inchi is great. I just wish I could use it more often. I think I will stock up for fall because something tells me I may use it more than.


----------



## Beamodel

I've been trying to see which moisturizer I like better out of:

SSI Green Tea Coconut Milk or
Bekura Honey Latte 

They are very close and provide excellent moisture but my hair likes the SSI Green Tea Coconut Milk a tad bit more. My hair is ultra picky and with this milk, it remains so soft and moisturized. 

Definitely a winner...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Got Shipping Notice from: Naturelle Grow


----------



## rileypak

shawnyblazes said:


> I think you can order it on the website?



Yes you can


----------



## flyygirlll2

@rileypak Is the one on the website the original? I can't even tell.


----------



## rileypak

flyygirlll2 said:


> @rileypak Is the one on the website the original? I can't even tell.



Looks like it. There's a purification mask and then two dandruff control masks listed. The image for the purification one is darker than the dandruff control ones (although that doesn't really mean anything ).


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

My curl origin arrived.  Soultanivals...not a movement in sight.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My Naturelle Grow and Surge came today.  Also, a Box from Piping Rock.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Received Shipping Notice(s) for: Sarenzo.   My last Cream & Coco order also shipped.

@rileypak @Shay72 @shawnyblazes


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Lawd I forgot how much I love that L.A.C.E. Brahmi 

I'm so happeh I have another 16oz b/up


----------



## KinksAndInk

I'm on a mission to use up all this HH in my stash. Seems like my stash of her products is never ending. I keep finding stuff. Like when did I even buy all this?  I might need to do a midweek water rinse or cowash to get through them faster. I'm never purchasing from her again so I might as well use them up before they go rancid. The only thing I'm not touching is the peach honey pomade. I'll probably faint when I run out.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@KinksAndInk
I guess you really are D-O-N-E with her?  .....

I have about x3 Pink Sugar Hibiscus a bottle of Knot in My Fro Joe and that Caribbean Coconut stuff she sent here by mistake.  And never even bothered to send the correct item.

I think that's it for me?  Didn't you say the Peach Pomade was discontinued?


----------



## KinksAndInk

IDareT'sHair said:


> @KinksAndInk
> I guess you really are D-O-N-E with her?  I have about x3 Pink Sugar Hibiscus a bottle of Knot in My Fro Joe and that Caribbean Coconut stuff she sent her by mistake.
> 
> I think that's it for me?  Didn't you say the Peach Pomade was discontinued?


I'm beyond done with her lol. I've got 7 products lined up to use and there's still about 20 or more in the stash in the basement. My hair loved so much stuff and she was always having BOGOs so I got multiples with the intention that she'd become a staple. She ruined that. The peach pomade was limited edition.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@KinksAndInk
I also liked the Knot Going Bananas and the Tomato & Honey DC'er (which I used as a Pre-Poo to Finger detangle with).

Good you have a nice Stash, especially since you like it.

At some point, you may decide to take her off your "Never Again List."  

She was on mine along with: Sarenzo and ST'icals but each made their way back somehow.

Now Hydroquench is on there.


----------



## Saludable84

No buy won't let me be great. The devil is still sleep because it's keeping my behind on track  Even if I wanted something, nothing wants me right now. Ricky's BOGO sale was wack! Ulta won't let you mix and match for their BOGO half. Target, for once, has nothing. 

On the plus side, someone is gifting me some SM Peace Rose Oil Creme-Gel. I think gifts are ok. Right?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Saludable84 
Yep. Gifts. Swaps. 

Anything to get you until the Labor-Day Sales start (which will probably be more than likely the last week in August?)


----------



## KinksAndInk

@IDareT'sHair she slipped off the list once and I didn't have any issues with that order. Then I started reading all the trouble y'all had with these last orders.  She's been tossed in a raft and shipped off to the land of no return. I refuse to reward bad vendor behavior. Plus I'm still ticked that she just didn't even reply to my last email to her. Like she couldn't be bothered. Smh.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

KinksAndInk said:


> she slipped off the list once and I didn't have any issues with that order. Then I started reading all the trouble y'all had with these last orders.  She's been tossed in a raft and shipped off to the land of no return. I refuse to reward bad vendor behavior. Plus I'm still ticked that she just didn't even reply to my last email to her. *Like she couldn't be bothered. Smh.*


@KinksAndInk
She didn't reply to any of mine (just like HQS) until I started demanding a refund and then she had all the time in the world to respond.

I don't know what that's about, but as a business owner it makes her look turrible.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@KinksAndInk
And then that durn HQS owes me x1 12oz GM which she has never sent. 

So, I ended up paying $20.00 for something I should have received x2 of.

But if she's having problems like another Poster posted, I'm not sure I even want it.


----------



## KinksAndInk

IDareT'sHair said:


> @KinksAndInk
> She didn't reply to any of mine (just like HQS) until I started demanding a refund and then she had all the time in the world to respond.
> 
> I don't know what that's about, but as a business owner it makes her look turrible.


She IS a terrible business owner. I just can't reward that. I could see if it was a one time thing and she made up for it but no. This is her MO and ain't no shame in her piss poor cs game. Like how do you have a sale then go on vacation and move and have a baby and get married. I mean if you need to fund your life plans just start a go fund me campaign. Don't bamboozle folks.


----------



## KinksAndInk

IDareT'sHair said:


> @KinksAndInk
> And then that durn HQS owes me x1 12oz GM which she has never sent.
> 
> So, I ended up paying $20.00 for something I should have received x2 of.
> 
> But if she's having problems like another Poster posted, I'm not sure I even want it.


You probably don't smh. She's on my never again list too. And I've never even purchased from her. Lol


----------



## IDareT'sHair

KinksAndInk said:


> You probably don't smh.* She's on my never again list too. And I've never even purchased from her. Lol*


@KinksAndInk 
......


----------



## MilkChocolateOne

KinksAndInk said:


> You probably don't smh. She's on my never again list too. And I've never even purchased from her. Lol



ditto


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Beamodel @curlyhersheygirl  Anyone else who bought this?
After ya'll Spritz in the NetWurks are you rubbing it in?  Or just spritzing and leaving?


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Beamodel @curlyhersheygirl  Anyone else who bought this?
> After ya'll Spritz in the NetWurks are you rubbing it in?  Or just spritzing and leaving?


@IDareT'sHair 
I spritz and leave it


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl
I transferred mine into another bottle.  Oh Yeah, and it ended up being x3 instead of x2.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> I transferred mine into another bottle.  Oh Yeah, and it ended up being x3 instead of x2.


@IDareT'sHair 
Why did you transfer it?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl
I had a hard time gripping it to Spritz.  Maybe my hands were wet.  I put it in something with a Trigger.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Beamodel @curlyhersheygirl  Anyone else who bought this?
> After ya'll Spritz in the NetWurks are you rubbing it in?  Or just spritzing and leaving?



Mines won't arrive until tomorrow. I was gonna just spray it but that's a good question


----------



## Saludable84

KinksAndInk said:


> You probably don't smh. She's on my never again list too. And I've never even purchased from her. Lol



Likewise


----------



## BrownBetty

I returned Aphogee products to Sallys and got a wig head, crochet needle and comb, spray bottle.  

The CD scalp soother is good.  Usually I would be a mess by week 2 of not washing my hair but my scalp has been ok.  These Crochet braids are doing me right.  I will take them out next week.  That will be 3 weeks. 

How long do you all usually leave your crochet braids in? @shawnyblazes @meka72 + anyone else

Afigenix kurl kreme works nicely on the fingercomber wig.  I was able to detangle and retwist with it and water.  I will report back on how the twist look when I wear the wig again.  It does give the wig a nice shine not like barbie doll hair natural shine.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> I had a hard time gripping it to Spritz.  Maybe my hands were wet.  I put it in something with a Trigger.


@IDareT'sHair 
I see. It's good that you had a bottle with a trigger. Those are more user-friendly


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

BrownBetty said:


> I returned Aphogee products to Sallys and got a wig head, crochet needle and comb, spray bottle.
> 
> The CD scalp soother is good.  Usually I would be a mess by week 2 of not washing my hair but my scalp has been ok.  These Crochet braids are doing me right.  I will take them out next week.  That will be 3 weeks.
> 
> How long do you all usually leave your crochet braids in? @shawnyblazes @meka72 + anyone else
> 
> Afigenix kurl kreme works nicely on the fingercomber wig.  I was able to detangle and retwist with it and water.  I will report back on how the twist look when I wear the wig again.  It does give the wig a nice shine not like barbie doll hair natural shine.



6 weeks is my longest time.  No longer than that @BrownBetty


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

My Soultanicals started tracking yesterday. Its due to arrive tomorrow.


-_-


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@shawnyblazes


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

IDareT'sHair said:


> @shawnyblazes



Good morning!!!

LOLOLOLOOOLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL Still @IDareT'sHair


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@shawnyblazes
Me Too!

no1curr


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

IDareT'sHair said:


> @shawnyblazes
> Me Too!
> 
> no1curr



I'm over Soultanicals and Cream and Coco.  I cant continue to support. Give money and have to wonder if Im going to have a seamless order. I also refuse to order something and have to wait a month on a designated date for you to ship it


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@shawnyblazes
I still haven't heard back from UBH.  I'm tempted to get that $43.00 back and wait until BF.  I ordered 07/01. 

For as long as I've been using it, this has never happened before which is making me hold on.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

IDareT'sHair said:


> @shawnyblazes
> I still haven't heard back from UBH.  I'm tempted to get that $43.00 back and wait until BF.  I ordered 07/01.
> 
> For as long as I've been using it, this has never happened before which is making me hold on.



Ive been rocking with Soultanicals since start up. If she succeeds in Target brings the baby line there, I'll buy on ground. No more ordering.   I placed my order thinking it would ship on the 29th of July. It didnt, then I received a tracking notification 5 days later (3rd)...and it doesnt move until the 10th? 

Nah suh,


----------



## meka72

@BrownBetty, I would go with 6 weeks just like @shawnyblazes said. I was lazy and left my last set of crochet braids in for 8 weeks but don't plan on doing that again.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

shawnyblazes said:


> *Nah suh,*


this just cracked me up.

Seems like she takes 1 step forward and 2 steps back.

That's why I said in your _"On Line Vendors Thread" _that the janky ones always revert back to their old habits.  They just can't stay skrait.


----------



## BrownBetty

meka72 said:


> @BrownBetty, I would go with 6 weeks just like @shawnyblazes said. I was lazy and left my last set of crochet braids in for 8 weeks but don't plan on doing that again.


How do you keep your scalp clean? Do you wash your hair?


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

BrownBetty said:


> How do you keep your scalp clean? Do you wash your hair?


ACV is my best friend


----------



## BrownBetty

shawnyblazes said:


> ACV is my best friend


How do you use it? Do you dilute it And spray it on your scalp?


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

BrownBetty said:


> How do you use it? Do you dilute it And spray it on your scalp?


Yes, 1 part ACV, to 3 parts water. @BrownBetty  and spritz, spritz ,spritz!


----------



## BrownBetty

shawnyblazes said:


> Yes, 1 part ACV, to 3 parts water. @BrownBetty  and spritz, spritz ,spritz!



Thank you.
My next set of crochet braids I want to leave them in for at least four weeks.
I will try the ACV method and update.


----------



## rileypak

Morning!


----------



## meka72

I use alternate every two weeks with either diluted shampoo in a spray bottle, followed by the APB cleansing cream or just use the APB cleansing cream. Does that make sense? If my scalp gets itchy, then I will use ACV. 



BrownBetty said:


> How do you keep your scalp clean? Do you wash your hair?


----------



## meka72

Afternoon!



rileypak said:


> Morning!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Beamodel @Froreal3 @curlyhersheygirl (And anyone else in this thread who is consider buying it....) @shawnyblazes mentioned my idea in another thread. 

I wanted to know if you all wanted to do a Personal NetWurks Challenge until the end of the year? For Research Purposes.

Lemme know if ya'll interested.  I spritzed it today (again), so far, no tenderness of immediate signs of irritation.


----------



## MileHighDiva

Ladies, I need advice on my vanity mirror situation.  I'm trying to use what I have, but I'll go buy another mirror, if I need to.
https://longhaircareforum.com/threads/lhcf-which-mirror-looks-better.797429/#post-22986889


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@KinksAndInk 
When you gone ask Nur-Creations for a Sale?

I wonder if she is having a L-Day Sale?


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Beamodel @Froreal3 @curlyhersheygirl (And anyone else in this thread who is consider buying it....) @shawnyblazes mentioned my idea in another thread.
> 
> I wanted to know if you all wanted to do a Personal NetWurks Challenge until the end of the year? For Research Purposes.
> 
> Lemme know if ya'll interested.  I spritzed it today (again), so far, no tenderness of immediate signs of irritation.



I'm game. Mines arrived today but I  had it shipped to my moms house. I'll pick it up over the weekend


----------



## Beamodel

MileHighDiva said:


> Ladies, I need advice on my vanity mirror situation.  I'm trying to use what I have, but I'll go buy another mirror, if I need to.
> https://longhaircareforum.com/threads/lhcf-which-mirror-looks-better.797429/#post-22986889



I like the 3rd one. It's big and bronze looking.


----------



## Saludable84

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Beamodel @Froreal3 @curlyhersheygirl (And anyone else in this thread who is consider buying it....) @shawnyblazes mentioned my idea in another thread.
> 
> I wanted to know if you all wanted to do a Personal NetWurks Challenge until the end of the year? For Research Purposes.
> 
> Lemme know if ya'll interested.  I spritzed it today (again), so far, no tenderness of immediate signs of irritation.



Im in. When would it start? Im out of town this weekend, so I won't be picking mine up until next week.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Saludable84 
GREAT!  You can start whenever you get yours. 

We will try to do it until 12/31 providing everyone wants to and nobody has any problems with tenderness or irritation.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel said:


> *I'm game. Mines arrived today but I  had it shipped to my moms house. I'll pick it up over the weekend*



@Beamodel 
Cool!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Beamodel @Saludable84 @curlyhersheygirl @Froreal3 (if you decide to join us) and any one else in this thread:

We will de-brief at least once every 21 days and let each other know how it's going.

So, 3 weeks from when you start(ed), please just check in and let us know how it's going.

*Since it's NetWurks21 I thought every 21 Days would be a good time to check in.


----------



## Saludable84

I better have waist length hair and shoulder length WNG


----------



## Beamodel

I'm gonna have to slack on straightening my hair. My roots will revert using the new surge


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Beamodel
I used a thin layer of oil with it today.


----------



## rileypak

I'm lurking for the next few days since family will be in town for a week but I'll pop in and chat when they annoy me


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@rileypak Have a good time.  Have they seen your stash yet?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ladies - Please continue to keep Divachyk and Her Husband in your Prayers.

Please say a Special Prayer for them.


----------



## KinksAndInk

IDareT'sHair said:


> @KinksAndInk
> When you gone ask Nur-Creations for a Sale?
> 
> I wonder if she is having a L-Day Sale?


I'll ask in the morning lol


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@KinksAndInk 
I was lurking on her site today at work and want that Dead Sea Hair Mask & the Ginger Balm stuff and the Bamboo Serum. 

Put it this way, I saw several thangs I wanted.  I didn't see the Green Tea Masks we got listed?


----------



## KinksAndInk

IDareT'sHair said:


> @KinksAndInk
> I was lurking on her site today at work and want that Dead Sea Hair Mask & the Ginger Balm stuff and the Bamboo Serum.
> 
> Put it this way, I saw several thangs I wanted.  I didn't see the Green Tea Masks we got listed?


The green tea mask was unlisted once before and I forgot her reason. I'll ask tomorrow. Those items you mentioned are on my list. Especially the bamboo serum. I love that stuff.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

@IDareT'sHair 
I won't use it with oil until I see what results I get with it solo.


----------



## Aggie

Okay ladies, I have no other place to ask this so I hope someone would chime in on Bask and Shine products.

I believe @IDareT'sHair posted about the brahmi mask. I need need to know more Pretty please. Are there any other product in this line that you like. Spill all the beans please and don't hold back. Ya'll know I have to add this one to my list of merchants if they are a good one


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl
Good Point.


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Beamodel @Froreal3 @curlyhersheygirl (And anyone else in this thread who is consider buying it....) @shawnyblazes mentioned my idea in another thread.
> 
> I wanted to know if you all wanted to do a Personal NetWurks Challenge until the end of the year? For Research Purposes.
> 
> Lemme know if ya'll interested.  I spritzed it today (again), so far, no tenderness of immediate signs of irritation.



I believe I might be interested in this @IDareT'sHair


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Aggie said:


> *Okay ladies, I have no other place to ask this so I hope someone would chime in on Bask and Shine products.*
> 
> *I believe posted about the brahmi mask*. I need need to know more Pretty please. *Are there any other product in this line that you like*. Spill all the beans please and don't hold back. Ya'll know I have to add this one to my list of merchants if they are a good one


@Aggie
It's Bask & Bloom.  The Brahmi Mask, More Moisture and the Am-a-zon Butter.  Excellent CS.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

@Aggie 
The bhrami DC and the silky aloe butter are the two products from this company I will definitely repurchase. The other stuff was just OK, not must haves.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Aggie 
If you decide to join us, just update every 21 days.


----------



## Aggie

Thanks @curlyhersheygirl and @IDareT'sHair 


Thanks for correcting me @IDareT'sHair . I saw the name and just typed what was in my head


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> If you decide to join us, just update every 21 days.


Will do


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@flyygirlll2



I see you sporting your new look.  Nice Avi


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl
Are any of the Kurl-Kidz gone use NetWurks21 or just you?


----------



## flyygirlll2

@IDareT'sHair Hi T! Thanks. I'm still trying to get used to the insane shrinkage


----------



## flyygirlll2

What are the ingredients in the new Surge Revitilizer?


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> Are any of the Kurl-Kidz gone use NetWurks21 or just you?


@IDareT'sHair 
Just me. Didn't want them using it until I know how it works.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

_Purified Water, Centrimonium Chloride, Glycol, Glycerin, Muccopolysacchrides, Hydyolzed Keratin Protein, Hydrolzed Vegetable Protein, Polyquaternium 7, Biotin, Fragrance, Methylparaben, Aloe, Prolyparaben, Citric Acid, Sodium PCA_
@flyygirlll2


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *Just me. Didn't want them using it until I know how it works.*



@curlyhersheygirl
Yeah, I figured as much.  12/31 should give you/us plenty of time to see what's going on with it?

Is our little "Painter" still up tonight?...

I'm still chuckling over that.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

@IDareT'sHair 
Yes she is . Cheering on the Olympians instead of sleeping. She didn't get to go to the park today because it was way too hot. So now she's running through the house clapping and cheering.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl
I'm glad I have another 16oz Brahmi in my stash.  I fell in love with it all over again last night.

Now, I'll hafta' put it on my BF list.  I definitely wanna keep it in my Stash.

I'll be rotating that and NG's Coconut Water.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *Yes she is . Cheering on the Olympians instead of sleeping. She didn't get to go to the park today because it was way too hot. So now she's running through the house clapping and cheering.*



@curlyhersheygirl
.....

She done got her 2nd Wind.  She might be up till 2 a.m.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> I'm glad I have another 16oz Brahmi in my stash.  I fell in love with it all over again last night.
> 
> Now, I'll hafta' put it on my BF list.  I definitely wanna keep it in my Stash.
> 
> I'll be rotating that and NG's Coconut Water.


@IDareT'sHair 
I have to see how many I have left in my stash. I have one open now with NG coconut water. Those two are really great DC's


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> .....
> 
> She done got her 2nd Wind.  She might be up till 2 a.m.


@IDareT'sHair 
I hope not. I just have her some warm milk to try to calm her and it did nothing.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *I have to see how many I have left in my stash. I have one open now with NG coconut water. Those two are really great DC's*



@curlyhersheygirl
They both really are. 

From NG I usually just get Herbal Blends and the Marshmallow & Slippery Elm one, but I ended up getting the Coconut Water because of Brownie & @Beamodel I think? 

I'm so glad I did.  And just found it.  I totally forgot I even had it.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

@IDareT'sHair 
I think I have those and the pink clay one I still haven't tried.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> I hope not. *I just have her some warm milk to try to calm her and it did nothing.*



@curlyhersheygirl



You better let that Baby get her Olympics On!

Hmph.  You shoulda' put a shot in it. j/k


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak Have a good time.  Have they seen your stash yet?



They did... 
It's why they had a box of stuff on their return trip last time


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> 
> 
> 
> You better let that Baby get her Olympics On!
> 
> Hmph.  You shoulda' put a shot in it. j/k


@IDareT'sHair


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl
The Marshmallow & Slippery Elm Cinnamon one kinda reminds me of Brahmi.

Haven't heard many/any thing on the Pink Clay one?  Herbal Blends is a good one.  I use to like the Burdock Root Chamomile one too but I think it was discontinued?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


>



@curlyhersheygirl
Um..Seriously?  Running through the House Cheering
Yeah....She coulda' used a little shot in that warm milk......


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@rileypak @flyygirlll2
So, you hoppin' on the NetWurks21 bandwagon with us?


----------



## flyygirlll2

@IDareT'sHair I might try it later on but because of the parabens in it, I'm not going to try it now though.


----------



## rileypak

@IDareT'sHair 
Not sure yet. I'll wait for everyone's first impressions while I do a little more research first.

Meanwhile while everyone is using the Wurks, I'll use Komaza Care Bountiful Mane Scalp Serum in solidarity


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Saludable84
> GREAT!  You can start whenever you get yours.
> 
> We will try to do it until 12/31 providing everyone wants to and nobody has any problems with tenderness or irritation.


I dont have any !  Yall wait until i can find some!


----------



## Saludable84

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> They both really are.
> 
> From NG I usually just get Herbal Blends and the Marshmallow & Slippery Elm one, but I ended up getting the Coconut Water because of Brownie & @Beamodel I think?
> 
> I'm so glad I did.  And just found it.  I totally forgot I even had it.



I'm thinking about revisiting now that I'm natural, but not 100% yet.


----------



## Saludable84

shawnyblazes said:


> I dont have any !  Yall wait until i can find some!



House of beauty


----------



## IDareT'sHair

shawnyblazes said:


> *I dont have any !  Yall wait until i can find some!*



@shawnyblazes
Your 21 days will start when you get yours.  

*YAY*

Like @Saludable84 said = House of Beauty (if you don't find it locally)


----------



## IDareT'sHair

flyygirlll2 said:


> *I might try it later on but because of the parabens in it, I'm not going to try it now though.*



@flyygirlll2
Oh Yeah I forgot.......


----------



## Beamodel

curlyhersheygirl said:


> @IDareT'sHair
> I think I have those and the pink clay one I still haven't tried.



I really like the pink clay @curlyhersheygirl


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Beamodel 
I didn't know you had that one? 

You and Brownie got me to try Coconut Water.  Imma put this on my list. 

I hadn't heard anyone really talk about this one.


----------



## Beamodel

I actually like the pink clay a lot. It's very moisturizing for my hair. I posted on it maybe a month or two ago I believe. 
@IDareT'sHair


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Beamodel
Will definitely put it on my list.  Thank you for your review.

I like Mud & Clay 'stuff'


----------



## rileypak

Ms. T out here collecting us wayward PJs across the forum


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> *Ms. T out here collecting us wayward PJs across the forum *



@rileypak
Ya'll gone get Greater Later.

I have full confidence in ya'll to do the right thing.

Um...Lemme know what you decide about that Oui-dad.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

so, question. If i get this surge revamped stuff a majiggie, does that count towards my pass?


----------



## rileypak

Latest from Sarenzo:
_We are currently about 1 day behind so all orders 7/29- 7/31 will ship on or before Monday 8/15_
_All Aug Sub Boxes Will Ship Monday 8/15_
_All Fall Preview Boxes Will Ship 8/18_
_All Orders 8/1 - 8/11 will ship by Thursday 8/18_

_As many of you can see we are growing beyond belief. With this growth we have to make some changes. Here are the changes that will be put in place. We will have 1 unlimited sale per month. It will be on the 3rd Friday of Every Month. It will be a 12 hour sale running from 12 noon to 12 Midnight Est. We will let you know in advance what will & will not be on sale base on availability. You will be able to buy as much as you would like & the turn around time will be 3 weeks. _
_We will make a small amount of stock to stock the site on an everyday basis. Any order place not during a sale the turn around time will be 3-5 business days. These changes will take place 9/1 with the scent change over. _
_We will keep the 3 sale in place that are already scheduled. The first unlimited sale will be 9/16. The second will be 10/21. _
_We have not decided yet how or if we will do black-friday month sale. More details about this will be released as we get closer to the date. _
_Here is a run down of what we have to come_
_for the next few weeks_
8/19 Hair Care/ Face Care
8/26 Summer Wrap up 
Spray Lotion, Custard, Coconut Cream  
(These items will not be available starting 9/1)
9/2 Fall Soap & Butter Sale


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@rileypak
Thanks for posting that info on Sarenzo.  I guess I'll jump on the 09/16 Sale.

Good to know my order 07/29 will ship Monday.

re: BF, that re-directs my focus to other lines.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

shawnyblazes said:


> *so, question. If i get this surge revamped stuff a majiggie, does that count towards my pass?*


@shawnyblazes
Nope.  Because you need this item to participate in the mini-challenge.


----------



## Saludable84

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak
> *Ya'll gone get Greater Later*.
> 
> I have full confidence in ya'll to do the right thing.
> 
> Um...Lemme know what you decide about that Oui-dad.



Like finding stuff in the garage? We will never be at your level


----------



## Froreal3

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Beamodel @Saludable84 @curlyhersheygirl @Froreal3 (if you decide to join us) and any one else in this thread:
> 
> We will de-brief at least once every 21 days and let each other know how it's going.
> 
> So, 3 weeks from when you start(ed), please just check in and let us know how it's going.
> 
> *Since it's NetWurks21 I thought every 21 Days would be a good time to check in.


I'm down. So far no irritation. It has no smell and sprays easily. I like it. I'll like it even better if I see results.


----------



## CeeLex33

Does the no buy include hair toys? I think I want to try a puff cuff? Anyone have any reviews on it?


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Beamodel said:


> I really like the pink clay @curlyhersheygirl


@Beamodel 
That's good to know, thanks.


----------



## KinksAndInk

@IDareT'sHair I contacted MurCreations and she doesn't have the mask in stock with no mention of when it will be back and she isn't having any sales soon.  My next order I'm just going to use our LHCF discount and request a shipping refund since my order will be well over $50. She done found her way off my HG list. High shipping, out of stock products, infrequent sales. I can't be bothered. Hopefully when I decide to order, she has the mask back in stock so I can pick up 2-3 more.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

CeeLex33 said:


> *Does the no buy include hair toys? I think I want to try a puff cuff? Anyone have any reviews on it? *



@CeeLex33
I think we said "Tools" were acceptable. 
Now you need to decide if this is a Tool or a Toy?  The Argument could be made for both.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My last Cream & Coco Order Arrived today.


----------



## Saludable84

About to post some contraband in a few


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

@IDareT'sHair 
Are you waiting on anything else?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *Are you waiting on anything else?*


@curlyhersheygirl
Cathy Howse (STILL)
Sarenzo

Tis All.

How about you?


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> Cathy Howse (STILL)
> Sarenzo
> 
> Tis All.
> 
> How about you?


@IDareT'sHair 
Nothing


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *Nothing *



@curlyhersheygirl 
Aw.....
Have you seen anything that looks good in the Sales Thread?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl
Sarenzo shipped my order separately, so that will be x2 packages.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> Aw.....
> Have you seen anything that looks good in the Sales Thread?


@IDareT'sHair 
I haven't been over there, trying to be good.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *I haven't been over there, trying to be good.*



@curlyhersheygirl
I understand.

But I still need to look.  You know, for research purposes.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl
I need to start looking considerably at my BF List.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> I need to start looking considerably at my BF List.


@IDareT'sHair 
We have a preliminary list drawn up.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *We have a preliminary list drawn up.*


@curlyhersheygirl 
I do too.  

But now Brahmi and NG's Coconut Water (and probably Pink Clay) is on the list (and wasn't before)


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

My Soultanicals wasn't delivered.   Noone was home so they left a slip.  I'll pick it up tomorrow so I can do my hair.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@shawnyblazes
I hate when that happens.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

IDareT'sHair said:


> @shawnyblazes
> I hate when that happens.


Just stepped out for 5 minutes and then they decide to come after waiting all day. 


Smh, usps always on the wrong foot. @IDareT'sHair


----------



## Aggie

Yesterday I gave away 2 16 oz jars of Matrix Biolage Conditioning Balms and today I gave away a 15 oz Wetline Xtreme gel. I have plenty of gel left.


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> The Marshmallow & Slippery Elm Cinnamon one kinda reminds me of Brahmi.
> 
> Haven't heard many/any thing on the Pink Clay one?  Herbal Blends is a good one.  *I use to like the Burdock Root Chamomile one too but I think it was discontinued*?




No it isn't @IDareT'sHair. I got that one in my last order.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Aggie said:


> *No it isn't . I got that one in my last order.*



@Aggie
Great!  Good to Know.


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> Great!  Good to Know.


@IDareT'sHair 

You're welcome. I can't wait for it to arrive. I looked at that pink clay conditioner too but I have never used anything clay on my hair before and not sure I'd be interested in it.


----------



## Saludable84

Aggie said:


> Yesterday I gave away 2 16 oz jars of Matrix Biolage Conditioning Balms and today I gave away a 15 oz Wetline Xtreme gel. I have plenty of gel left.



I gave my mother half a jar. Now she looking for it


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@flyygirlll2 @rileypak @shawnyblazes 
What Ya'll Doin'?  Give me some convo'

Riley - when does the chopping start?


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

@IDareT'sHair 
What are you using today?
I'm torn between LACE and MD


----------



## rileypak

@IDareT'sHair 

Morning!

Chopping starts tomorrow afternoon after work 

I was having the toughest time deciding what to use this month. Didn't realize how much I depended on that monthly products thread! I just scrolled through the inventory spreadsheet like hmmm.... 

Plan to go through the fridge today and find some homes for 2014 products.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *What are you using today?
> I'm torn between LACE and MD*



@curlyhersheygirl
I think Imma use NG's Coconut Water.

Nice Choices! LACE & Marie Dean.  Very Hard Decision.


----------



## rileypak

I used up a lot of stuff in June and July (16 items!) and I still haven't made a dent in the stash


----------



## Beamodel

Don't know if y'all are aware but it's flooding like crazy for us in Louisiana. My house is fine, Praise God but I wanted to check in to see is @Missjaxon was ok. I know the Baton Rouge region is getting hammered very hard with major flooding.


----------



## flyygirlll2

@IDareT'sHair I need to wash my hair but I've been feeling too tired to. I might just spritz my hair instead to keep some moisture in until I can wash it. 

@Beamodel wow. Please stay safe, as well as other members that reside there.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel said:


> *Don't know if y'all are aware but it's flooding like crazy for us in Louisiana. My house is fine, Praise God but I wanted to check in to see is @Missjaxon was ok. I know the Baton Rouge region is getting hammered very hard with major flooding.*


@Beamodel  Glad things are fine.  I hope things with @Missjaxon is too?

You Ladies Stay Safe.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ladies - Please keep Divachyk and her Hubby in Prayer.  Ya'll continue to pray.  Thank you.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Prayers and well wishes!

I just picked up my soultanicals.  Putting Josiah down.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@shawnyblazes 
Cool!
Come back and give a 1st impressions review.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@shawnyblazes
I'm sitting here finger detangling with NG's Coconut & Banana Pre-Poo. 

I've been getting Custom Orders on the Guava & Fig the last couple times.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

I


IDareT'sHair said:


> @shawnyblazes
> I'm sitting here finger detangling with NG's Coconut & Banana Pre-Poo.
> 
> I've been getting Custom Orders on the Guava & Fig the last couple times.


I like that prepoo to refresh and moisturize.  It's yummmmmm


----------



## IDareT'sHair

shawnyblazes said:


> *I like that prepoo to refresh and moisturize.  It's yummmmmm*



@shawnyblazes
I know you like using it this way.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I think I may have to add Inashi unexpectedly to my BF List.  I already have their DC'er, but I used their sample R/O conditioner today and I likey. 

It's uber minty. But I may hafta' pick up a full size.

I think Hattache carries this line, so I'll add it to my Hattache list.  I will also look to see if they have a BF Sale what that looks like.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@shawnyblazes
I know you gone get sick of hearing me say this...BUT - I love that Cream & Coco Spun Sugar Reconstructor.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

My my my.  This Soultanicals acv shampoo bar is pretty good.  Lots of lather.   Not too stripping and a pretty good size.  

I'm currently conditioning with the  Fro Shade UV deep defense mask.  Doesn't smell too bad. Very creamy.  Only downside is I used almost 3 ounces in one use.  I didn't want to cocktail as I want to try out all the items by themselves.   

Soultanicals makes me sick!!!! So many good idea .  Shipping and consistency issues though.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

IDareT'sHair said:


> @shawnyblazes
> I know you gone get sick of hearing me say this...BUT - I love that Cream & Coco Spun Sugar Reconstructor.




It's boo thang.  I just hate the shipping  and consistency issues.


----------



## Missjaxon

Beamodel said:


> Don't know if y'all are aware but it's flooding like crazy for us in Louisiana. My house is fine, Praise God but I wanted to check in to see is @Missjaxon was ok. I know the Baton Rouge region is getting hammered very hard with major flooding.





IDareT'sHair said:


> @Beamodel  Glad things are fine.  I hope things with @Missjaxon is too?
> 
> You Ladies Stay Safe.



@Beamodel and @IDareT'sHair 
Yes, we are getting hammered here in Gonzales but my house is fine. I live in a flood area but my house is about 6ft off the ground from the street level. So worse case scenario my car may take on some water. Glad to know you are okay @Beamodel. Thanks for thinking of me ladies.


----------



## CeeLex33

IDareT'sHair said:


> @shawnyblazes
> I know you gone get sick of hearing me say this...BUT - I love that Cream & Coco Spun Sugar Reconstructor.



I really like it too! I can feel a difference in my hair when I use it- and you can't beat $5 bucks. I have to agree with @shawnyblazes though, you will fall in love with it, and poof it will not be available for another 6 months because  (insert excuse here)


----------



## IDareT'sHair

shawnyblazes said:


> *It's boo thang. * I just hate the shipping  and consistency issues.


@shawnyblazes
Yeah. 

I'm glad we're on this N/B because I would be making another cart for more of this as we speak.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Missjaxon said:


> *Yes, we are getting hammered here in Gonzales but my house is fine. I live in a flood area but my house is about 6ft off the ground from the street level. So worse case scenario my car may take on some water. Glad to know you are okay Thanks for thinking of me ladies*.


@Missjaxon
Glad to hear you're okay. 

Thank you so much for posting and letting us know you're okay.

I hope your car will be fine. We'll be praying for you ladies down there.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

CeeLex33 said:


> *I really like it too! I can feel a difference in my hair when I use it- and you can't beat $5 bucks. I have to agree with  though, you will fall in love with it, and poof it will not be available for another 6 months because  (insert excuse here)*



@CeeLex33
Gurl....Please Don't Tell Me That!

I done already fellt in Lurve  Clawd...what am I gone do? 

I didn't realize it was all messy like dat?

I have x4 1/2 bottles.


----------



## CeeLex33

@IDareT'sHair 

I know,   I have 3 bottles left. I'm seriously thinking about grabbing a few on our No Buy break.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

CeeLex33 said:


> *I know,   I have 3 bottles left. I'm seriously thinking about grabbing a few on our No Buy break*.



@CeeLex33
I sent one to another Poster to try out.  I lurves that stuff.  

Today I mixed it with ST'icals Strand Repair but it works great on it's own.

Are you using it by itself or are you mixing it with something?


----------



## CeeLex33

I usually will mix it with my DC. So far I've tried it with Jakeala's Flaxseed Marshmallow or the Honey's Handmade's Pink Sugar Hibiscus. Either way


----------



## Missjaxon

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Missjaxon
> Glad to hear you're okay.
> 
> Thank you so much for posting and letting us know you're okay.
> 
> I hope your car will be fine. We'll be praying for you ladies down there.



@IDareT'sHair 
You ladies brought tears to my eyes with your concern for me. I felt so loved I had to respond. Thanks for the prayers We must continue to pray one for another because there are so many of us on here going through so much.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Missjaxon said:


> *We must continue to pray one for another because there are so many of us on here going through so much*.


@Missjaxon
You know you're our _"Honorary Lurking Member" _(I see you) 

Of course we care about you and want you to be okay. 

I'm just glad @Beamodel brought it to our attention.

You are absolutely right.  Many of us are going through so much right now.  We have to keep each other lifted up.


----------



## Missjaxon

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Missjaxon
> You know you're our _"Honorary Lurking Member" _(I see you)



@IDareT'sHair
I was just thinking the other day as much as I lurk in here I might as well join. I'm a PJ from way back... like childhood. My brother and my man call me a hoarder but I look at it as sufficiently prepared for all circumstances. I have to admit though I need to get this stupid stash under control. But I'm still going to buy new and interesting things so the Use up my stash challenge is not a fit. I think the mini no buys could be helpful for me too. I've run out places to store stuff.[/QUOTE]


----------



## rileypak

Relaxed ends snipped off!

And this toasted marshmallow scent from Jakeala is


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> *Relaxed ends snipped off!*
> *And this toasted marshmallow scent from Jakeala is *


@rileypak 
How does it look?  Do you like it?

I don't think I've had her Toasted Marshmallow.  I recently bought "Candy" but haven't opened it to smell.


----------



## lindseyerinc

Used up Bekura Vanilla Whiskey Soak, no backups, probably won't repurchase.


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak
> How does it look?  Do you like it?
> 
> I don't think I've had her Toasted Marshmallow.  I recently bought "Candy" but haven't opened it to smell.



I won't see the full effect until I finish washing. I will add pics once I'm all done.

The toasted marshmallow smells like vanilla frosting honestly but it's yummy either way


----------



## CeeLex33

@rileypak ^^^ totally agree, it's very sweet smelling and reminds me of cake frosting.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@CeeLex33 @rileypak
Have either of you tried Jakeala's "Candy?"  '

Now Imma hafta' untape it to see what it smells like.

I will put Marshmallow on my list.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Finished up: x1 KV AE Oil (no back ups) Will repurchase if they ever have a decent Sale.


----------



## CeeLex33

I tried it, but didn't really like it. I just remember that it didn't smell like anything that I would think candy might smell like. Let us know what you think...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@CeeLex33 @rileypak 
Candy is really sweet.  Not fruity sweet, but Candy sweet.  I know.  It doesn't make sense.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

CeeLex33 said:


> *I tried it, but didn't really like it. I just remember that it didn't smell like anything that I would think candy might smell like. Let us know what you think..*.



@CeeLex33
I think I've had it before too. 

I normally just get - Peach/Berry Bellini or Mango & Pineapple.  I will be getting Marshmallow though.

Now that it's open, I'll be mixing it.  I'll use it with LACE and NG since they're open.


----------



## CeeLex33

This was the only scent from her that I didn't care for. Her Banana Pudding and Spiced Apples are mmmmmmm!!!!


----------



## Beamodel

@Missjaxon 
I'm so happy you're making out fine. That's a smart idea that your house is raised 6ft. I wish. Mines is just regular standard foundation height. We hadn't seen too much in New Prkeans but my father lives in Baton Rouge and it's getting hammered like you said. 

@rileypak 
Congrats on the snip snip. I can't wait to see the pictures. I bet your hair looks great too. 

I'm still unsure on what I'm doing. In the meantime I'm just chilling. My hair is about 90% natural although no one knows since I keep it straight always.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

CeeLex33 said:


> This was the only scent from her that I didn't care for. Her Banana Pudding and *Spiced Apples are mmmmmmm!!!!*



@CeeLex33 
I haven't tried this one either?  Since Fall is coming, I guess I should try this one too.

I just keep getting the same ol' same ol'.  (The Bellini's/Banana Pudding/Mango-Pineapple)

I thought "Candy" was new for me, but after smelling it I realized I've had it before.


----------



## Aggie

Okay ladies there's no need for me to scream and carry on like a ban-chi that has lost her mind anymore. HQS got* ALL* my stuff to me plus an additional sample jar of greaseless moisture. I tried it on my hair and my hair loves it.

It really does provide a whole lot of moisture without leaving the hair greasy. I just wished she was better at servicing her customers. I don't think I can EVER go through that ridiculous turmoil again! Bianca has to really improve 180 degrees before I can even consider supporting her again.


----------



## Aggie

I forgot to update that I finished another bottle of Aussie Moist Condtioner earlier. I have one backup left.


----------



## CeeLex33

I wish HQS would get it together, she has such potential.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Yall.... anyone who loves the Knot Sauce better hopes Soultanicals releases this Knot Proof Hair glide.

This stuff is bananas. The slip is insane!!!!!  The consistency isn't as creamy as the Knot Sauce so you could go thru it quicker.  Id buy a gallon of this today if I could.

As close second is the Sun drench hair quench leave in.  It's almost like a serum like consistency.  I dont know why it's in a spray bottle.  I took the top off.

Only down side is coconut oil is high in both of these.  I think my hair will dry hard.  In the future I will use these to dry detangle.

I'm impressed.


----------



## Beamodel

@shawnyblazes 
I love knot sauce and my hair loves coconut oil too. Man this sounds intriguing. 

I cleaned out all my stuff and all my hair products are in a huge box. I feel ashamed. I might give a few things away but I do have stuff from Hairitage Hudrations that I will not give away.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Aggie
Glad your order wasn't messed up. 

I agree with @CeeLex33 the potential is there, but the execution is severely lacking. 

CS is a dismal failure and ship times are a nightmare.

I still marvel at the fact that she is planning a "Back To School Sale"


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel said:


> *I cleaned out all my stuff and all my hair products are in a huge box. I feel ashamed. I might give a few things away but I do have stuff from Hairitage Hudrations that I will not give away.*



@Beamodel
I know you have a bunch of stuff because it like takes you forever and a day to use stuff up.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

That 09/16 Sarenzo Sale, I may hafta' haul enough Creamies to get me through BF (since they are doubtful they will be having a BF Sale).

I will use a pass for that, if need be.

Our L-Day/Back To School "Pass" will last a week or however long you all need?

We may need to break for Halloween (a day or two) or a weekend if someone has a big sale.  *Sometimes folks do*


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Beamodel
> I know you have a bunch of stuff because it like takes you forever and a day to use stuff up.



Lol yup. I'm so pathetic lol


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel said:


> *Lol yup. I'm so pathetic lol*



@Beamodel 
No, you're just really light-handed and not heavy-handed.  Tis All.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My 21 days w/NetWurks21 will be 08/31. 

Still spritzing once a day.  Odorless and so far no immediate irritation.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@CeeLex33
Are you close to using up anything?

I'm almost finished with a Liter of Jessicurl Aloeba Daily (no back ups)


----------



## Beamodel

@IDareT'sHair 
Thanks Hun. 

Oh my Netwurks is here but it's at my moms house. I still haven't picked it up yet.


----------



## CeeLex33

@IDareT'sHair 

I have a quarter left of an APB Leave In in Pina Colada I'm trying to use up in the next week or so. Then I'm gonna work on Blue Roze Beauty Pumpkin Leave In. I have 7017 moisturizers to get through lmbo!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

CeeLex33 said:


> *I have 7017 moisturizers to get through lmbo!*



@CeeLex33
I see we both dealin' with the same thang.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@CeeLex33
I'll be skrait Buttered up this Fall/Winter.

I have a couple BRB Pumpkin Hair Whip(s) and a bottle of the Manuka Honey.  I think that is all I have left.  Oh...and a couple of her ACV Rinses.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Baby Josiah is almost finished a Knot Sauce.  One back up. 

He has a tad bit of the kiddie detangler left.  No backups.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

IDareT'sHair said:


> @CeeLex33
> I'll be skrait Buttered up this Fall/Winter.
> 
> *I have a couple BRB Pumpkin Hair Whip(s) and a bottle of the Manuka Honey.  I think that is all I have left.  Oh...and a couple of her ACV Rinses.*



@CeeLex33


----------



## IDareT'sHair

shawnyblazes said:


> *Baby Josiah is almost finished a Knot Sauce.  One back up.
> 
> He has a tad bit of the kiddie detangler left.  No backups.*



@shawnyblazes
You know him keep dem little Curls Poppin-Fresh.

How long does it take him to go through products?


----------



## Missjaxon

@Beamodel 
When I built 12 years ago the flooding here was worse so I told my father I wouldn't build there if it wasn't raised. I'm glad I insisted. The roads in my community are covered at the inlets/outlets so I'm trapped until the water recedes but I have no where to go and I have everything I need here. I'm glad you're okay. Praying for your fatherThis flooding is no joke.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@CeeLex33 I loved BRB Pumpkin Puree until @rileypak told me that it had been reformulated and not as good.

I wish she would have left that alone.  I use to STAN for that and Pumpkin Hair Whip.

She also out-priced herself with me.  That shipping got ridiculous.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Missjaxon said:


> *The roads in my community are covered at the inlets/outlets so I'm trapped until the water recedes but I have no where to go and I have everything I need here. I'm glad you're okay. Praying for your fatherThis flooding is no joke.*


@Missjaxon
I'm glad you built well.  That was smart.  Any idea when the water will subside?  And is it still raining?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Taking a Preliminary Stab at my BF list....  I need to stay on track.

And limit my random purchases.


----------



## Missjaxon

@IDareT'sHair 
I'm glad too. I feel for my neighbors that are on the low ends of the streets because I'm sure they needed sandbags to keep the water out. The rain has stopped for now but the storm clouds are still there. It stopped briefly earlier and started again. I don't go by the forecast because it's never right. We have flood warnings until 10:45pm I believe. The roads should be good in the morning as long as we don't take on too much water overnight.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Missjaxon 
I'm glad you got everything you need and don't have to venture out.

Stay Safe.


----------



## Missjaxon

@IDareT'sHair
I will. Thank you 

ETA: My first step towards reducing the the stash is to acknowledge that their is one.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Missjaxon said:


> *ETA: My first step towards reducing the the stash is to acknowledge that their is one*.



@Missjaxon
Now you know you ain't got to reduce nothin' over here. 

We don't play that.  If anything, please be free to increase it.

You know how we do it over here.

btw: Nice Eye Candy.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@CeeLex33 
Did you ever decide if the Puff-Cuff was Tool or Toy?


----------



## Missjaxon

@IDareT'sHair 
I need to make room for other stuff I plan to buy. Besides the other pictures wouldn't load and that shelf alone is about 2 feet deep.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

IDareT'sHair said:


> @shawnyblazes
> You know him keep dem little Curls Poppin-Fresh.
> 
> How long does it take him to go through products?



Seems that one Knot Sauce lasted him 2 months.  I refresh his hair every morning.  If I don't those knots have his hair stuck together.  Then he doesn't like me to comb it.  If I do it every day he let's me either finger comb it or run a comb thru it after I refresh.  @IDareT'sHair


----------



## IDareT'sHair

shawnyblazes said:


> *If I do it every day he let's me either finger comb it or run a comb thru it after I refresh. *



@shawnyblazes

*Cackles at _"he let's you"_*  I see who the boss is.


----------



## Beamodel

I'm so slow @shawnyblazes baby is using up stuff quicker than I, lol. 

He is very cute


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Beamodel said:


> I'm so slow @shawnyblazes baby is using up stuff quicker than I, lol.
> 
> He is very cute


Lolololll

Thank you @Beamodel 

Just put him down for the night.  I used the new Knot Proof on him after his bath and lawd, dem curls laid down and popped.  Just moisturized.  This is some good stuff.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

IDareT'sHair said:


> @shawnyblazes
> 
> *Cackles at _"he let's you"_*  I see who the boss is.


Lolololll. Now that he can semi roll, he will buck and try to get away loll.  @IDareT'sHair


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@shawnyblazes
So is Knot Proof a sample or one of her new Products?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

shawnyblazes said:


> *Lolololll. Now that he can semi roll, he will buck and try to get away loll.*



@shawnyblazes
He even rollin' like a bawse.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

IDareT'sHair said:


> @shawnyblazes
> So is Knot Proof a sample or one of her new Products.


It's that Coilement bundle.  Everything in there was stellar except for the Pre swim condish.  I didn't try that.  The winner winner apple pie is the Knot Proof and the Sun drenched leave in. 

Sad thing is I'm going to have to rinse it out.  Both have coconut oil high up.  Detangled my hair like a dream.  It's drying kinda hard though.  @IDareT'sHair


----------



## IDareT'sHair

shawnyblazes said:


> *The winner winner apple pie is the Knot Proof and the Sun drenched leave in.  Sad thing is I'm going to have to rinse it out.  Both have coconut oil high up.  Detangled my hair like a dream.  It's drying kinda hard though*.



@shawnyblazes
Nice Review on both.  I read your review.

It's too bad about the Coconut Oil though.  I know @Beamodel said she loves Coconut Oil.

I guess I'll add Strand Repair to my BF list.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair said:


> @shawnyblazes
> So is Knot Proof a sample or one of her new Products?




*SLIP-N-SLIDE- Knot Proof Hair Glide (8 oz)*

A nappilicious reinvention of our natural hair detanglers, super-naturally emphasized with Slippery Elm, Okra & Mushroom Gum for excellent comb-thru spreadability & extra softness! SLIP GALORE!!!

*INGREDIENTS:* Distilled Water Botanically Infused with Slippery Elm, Oatstraw, Okra & Marshmallow Root, Certified Organic Aloe Vera Juice, Organic Extra Virgin Coconut Oil, Organic Extra Virgin Olive Oil, Behentrimonium Methosulfate, Cetyl Alcohol, Cocoa Butter, Stearalkonium Chloride, Pro-Vitamin B5, Guar Gum, Mushroom Gum, Silk Amino Acid, Potassium Sorbate, Gluconolactone, Sorbic Acid, Phthalate-Free Fragrance, an extra slide of soulistic flava & LOVE!


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

IDareT'sHair said:


> @shawnyblazes
> Nice Review on both.  I read your review.
> 
> It's too bad about the Coconut Oil though.  I know @Beamodel said she loves Coconut Oil.
> 
> I guess I'll add Strand Repair to my BF list.


I was going to quit her but I need to buy some of this Knot Proof for research purposes.   I'm curious to see if this becomes a part of the lineup.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel said:


> *SLIP-N-SLIDE- Knot Proof Hair Glide (8 oz)  *A nappilicious reinvention of our natural hair detanglers, super-naturally emphasized with *Slippery Elm, Okra & Mushroom Gum *for excellent comb-thru spreadability & extra softness! SLIP GALORE!!!


@Beamodel
Sounds


----------



## IDareT'sHair

shawnyblazes said:


> *I was going to quit her but I need to buy some of this Knot Proof for research purposes.   I'm curious to see if this becomes a part of the lineup.*



@shawnyblazes
Yeah.

I still want Molasses Reconstruct. Curl Conditioning Dream Cream and Strand Repair.  I can't quit.


----------



## CeeLex33

@IDareT'sHair I decided to be good and wait till our next break to get the puff cuff. Might be a slippery slope and I don't want to fall off the wagon so early LOLOL 

I still have about a half jar of the original BRB Pumpkin Whip that I'm SAVORING smh. Hubby likes it too so I have to hide it 

I'm going to wait and see how I do with these mini no buys before making my BF list. Lawd knows I don't need anything till 2028.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

CeeLex33 said:


> *I still have about a half jar of the original BRB Pumpkin Whip that I'm SAVORING smh. Hubby likes it too so I have to hide it *



@CeeLex33
You Know You Wrong for this right?..........

That is so Wrong on So many levels.

ETA: Did Pumpkin Hair Whip get reformulated too?


----------



## CeeLex33

@IDareT'sHair 

Sad but true- it's hard out here  Hubby needs to support his own habit LOL. I thought she changed the consistency, but I could be wrong. I remember something about it not being whipped or something, I'll have to see if she offers it again this fall.


----------



## Missjaxon

IDareT'sHair said:


> @CeeLex33
> You Know You Wrong for this right?..........
> 
> That is so Wrong on So many levels.
> 
> ETA: Did Pumpkin Hair Whip get reformulated too?



@IDareT'sHair
Yes, it's more of a styler now than a butter. It's heavy in the jar like a buttercreme but I haven't tried it yet.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

CeeLex33 said:


> *Sad but true- it's hard out here  Hubby needs to support his own habit LOL.* I thought she changed the consistency, but I could be wrong. I remember something about it not being whipped or something, I'll have to see if she offers it again this fall.


@CeeLex33 
Ya'll some Gangstas'......

I know the Pumpkin Puree changed, but not sure about Pumpkin Whip?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Missjaxon said:


> *Yes, it's more of a styler now than a butter. It's heavy in the jar but I haven't tried it yet*.



@Missjaxon
I'm not sure I've purchased it since it changed?  How long ago did you purchase this?

That makes me mad.


----------



## CeeLex33

@Missjaxon @IDareT'sHair 

No bueno  - maybe she will offer the original version this fall? I seem to remember folks complaining to her about it, so we'll see


----------



## Missjaxon

@IDareT'sHair

The new formula is on the left, old on the right. It was when she first starting doing those boxes. Not long after Pumpkin puree was changed.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Imma count some of the L-Day (or Back2School) purchases as part of my BF (if there are any good Sales) during this time. 

That way, I can start crossing folks off my list.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Missjaxon said:


> *The new formula is on the left, old on the right.*



@Missjaxon
So does it look looser/creamier (like a Styler like you said) instead of Whipped Butter (like it use to be)?  I don't want you to open it.

I still have the Buttery form of this product.  She cannot call the one on the left: Pumpkin Hair Whip.

@CeeLex33
She needs to stop making changes.  She messed up that Chocolate Rhassoul DC'er too.


----------



## Missjaxon

@IDareT'sHair
I opened it. It's very loose and wet if that makes sense when you touch it. I can't imagine it being a styler. It seems it's more a moisturizer. It looks like pudding but not quite as dense as a hair pudding. It's more the consistency of a thin leave in conditioner to me.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I'm glad we're talmbout BRB.  I really need to use up that Manuka Honey DC'er before it goes bad.

She also use to have a Red Wine ACV Rinse that was absolutely wonderful and she changed it to some Coconut something (which I also have a bottle of). *messed that up too*  I need to use these ACV Rinses up.

I know I'll use (and enjoy) my Pumpkin Hair Whip this Fall.  I had opened one and it smelled so fall-ish, I put it back.

I had attempted to purchase the Pumpkin Puree a while back until @rileypak told me the Formula had changed and it wasn't as good.

I immediately contacted her and asked for a Refund & Cancellation based on the fact the Formula had changed.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Missjaxon said:


> *I opened it. It's very loose and wet if that makes sense when you touch it. I can't imagine it being a styler. It seems it's more a moisturizer. It looks like pudding but not quite as dense as a hair pudding. It's more the consistency of a thin leave in conditioner to me.*



@Missjaxon
It makes perfect sense.  It's a totally different product.  What is she doing?


----------



## CeeLex33

IDareT'sHair said:


> Imma count some of the L-Day (or Back2School) purchases as part of my BF (if there are any good Sales) during this time.
> That way, I can start crossing folks off my list.



Good strategy- Imma look long and hard at my stash, but I'm thinking to keep it light this year for BF. Maybe Cream and Coco, Sarenzo and Jakeala.


----------



## Missjaxon

@IDareT'sHair 
If I remember correctly it was marketed as a styler for type 4 hair. But yes, they are two entirely different products. I tried to post pics but it wouldn't let me.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@CeeLex33
My list is bigger/longer/harder than it needs to be.  That's why I need to count on Hattache or some one-stop place having a decent Sale.

So I won't be paying Shipping all over the place.

I'll try to get in on a Grey Thursday too.  A couple folks had those last year.  And then there is Cyber-Mon.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Missjaxon said:


> *But yes, they are two entirely different products. I tried to post pics but it wouldn't let me.*



@Missjaxon
No need to.  Your description said everything I needed to know.


----------



## Missjaxon

@IDareT'sHair
Okay. I'm thoroughly. I just realized I treat everything like a class project. Weird


----------



## Froreal3

I'm going to be going under weaves, braids and what not soon for the rest of this year. I need to stop touching my hair every week. I think that may be contributing to it not growing. I'm really loving Keravada...the cowash is meh, but the two staples in the like (Creme Brulee and Caramel Souffle) are very, very nice. That Creme Brulee is definitely elevated to HG status.

I'm done messing with these lines now. I've found my HGs, so I'm not sure why I keep trying new stuff. NG stuff was just ok for me...the Plantain leave in smells really nice and has much slip, but made my hair feel a bit tacky and not juicy/moisturized feeling. I do like her Lily Rose spray and of course Herbal Blends DC. I'm on a mission to use up and give away most of the stuff I bought (including SSI). It's just not as good as the Keravada stuff on my hair. APB is still up there though. I will always love the Cupuacu Avocado, her butters, leave ins, and refreshers. Also SDs dcers, and MYHC Buttery Soy is my staple twisting butter. Everything else is disposable.


----------



## Shay72

Labor Day will probably be only SSI for me.

BF list is ridiculous but I'm hoping to not buy again until Easter or even Memorial Day. Vendors include: Naturelle Grow, Jakeala, Honey's Handmade, J. Monique Naturals, Silk Dreams, Darcy Botanicals and SSI if I like what I get on Labor Day.


----------



## rileypak

*Used up*
- Silk Dreams Razzberry Coconut Affair (no backup of old formula; x4 backups of new formula; will reserve repurchase decision on the performance of the new ones)
- My Honey Child Type 4 Hair Creme (no backups, definitely repurchasing during break time)

*Tossed*
x2 Inahsi Naturals Aloe and Hibiscus Leave In Conditioner [almost empty but they'd froze in the main fridge ] (x1 backup; repurchase eventually)


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> @CeeLex33 @rileypak
> Have either of you tried Jakeala's "Candy?"  '



Never tried it before. Toasted Marshmallow is going on the list from now on.

I usually get baked cherries, banana pudding, or blueberry rose


----------



## Saludable84

Used up one jar of SM Manuka Honey Masque. 

Finally removed CRN Cleansing Rinse out of the shower. Will find it a home. Probably the same home that TGIN Honey Mask is going to. 

Next wash day, will use the last of my SD WGB (1 backup). Will also use up the last of my Rhassoul Clay (no back up and now it finally clicked what that shipping notice is for ). 

Will open a jar of MHC Buttery Soy for twisting and see how this works out. Oils do work for me, very well, but the air needs more moisture. 

Will look at BTS sales and remove stuff off my BF list. DB is removed and so is NG for now. I'm going to focus on using up 4 of 8 SM masques (2 JBCO, 1 Manuka and 1 SI) before I move on to other conditioners. If SD has a sale, I will stock up and remove. As of now, I'm pretty good.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Saludable84
That's my plan too. 

To see what I can get L-Day and B2S and scratch things off my list.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@CeeLex33 @shawnyblazes
Good Mernin' What Ya'll Durrin???

My 12 Sarenzo Creamies should be here tomorrow.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72 said:


> *Labor Day will probably be only SSI for me.
> 
> BF list is ridiculous but I'm hoping to not buy again until Easter or even Memorial Day. Vendors include: Naturelle Grow, Jakeala, Honey's Handmade, J. Monique Naturals, Silk Dreams, Darcy Botanicals and SSI if I like what I get on Labor Day.*



@Shay72
Nice Vendor Line-Up


----------



## CeeLex33

Mawnin! 

My Sarenzo order should be here Tuesday & I got a shipping notice for my APB so that should be here soon after. Gotta wash DD'S hair today so I'm gonna see if there is anything I can use up.


----------



## Shay72

I'm doing my hot oil now. Doesn't mean I won't drag this process out all day  but at least I'm not starting at 9-10 o'clock at night.

Adiva Naturals Leave In & Skin Conditioner is a no go for me. Scents are amazing, consistency is a thin lotion, and it's easy to apply. Found that it's all oil so I will use as a pre poo and keep it moving.

Adiva Naturals Lusterizer is a spray. I use it as a liquid leave in. I had to change the sprayer day one. I like it, it gets the job done but it's not like I have to have it.

I still need to try their ACV Rinse but I'm sure it won't be a repurchase since I have a gallon of ole regular ACV already that gets the job done.

Eden Bodyworks cowash is still in the research phase.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

CeeLex33 said:


> Mawnin!
> 
> My Sarenzo order should be here Tuesday & I got a shipping notice for my APB so that should be here soon after. *Gotta wash DD'S hair today so I'm gonna see if there is anything I can use up.*



@CeeLex33

Hey Girlie!

Sounds like a plan.

I can't wait to get my Sarenzo.

It will be interesting in September because a lot of scents will return.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72 said:


> *Adiva Naturals Leave In & Skin Conditioner is a no go for me.*
> 
> *Eden Bodyworks cowash is still in the research phase.*



@Shay72 
Glad you're getting an early start too! 

Never heard of Avida Naturals?

Lemme know what you think about Eden's Coconut Cowash.  I just finished up a jar not too long ago. 

I still think I may like As I Am Coconut better even though they are quite 'similar'?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Still spritzing NetWurks21 daily.  So far so good (no irritation).  It's odorless and pretty non-intrusive.


----------



## CeeLex33

Shay72 said:


> I'm doing my hot oil now. Doesn't mean I won't drag this process out all day  but at least I'm not starting at 9-10 o'clock at night.
> 
> Adiva Naturals Leave In & Skin Conditioner is a no go for me. Scents are amazing, consistency is a thin lotion, and it's easy to apply. Found that it's all oil so I will use as a pre poo and keep it moving.
> 
> Adiva Naturals Lusterizer is a spray. I use it as a liquid leave in. I had to change the sprayer day one. I like it, it gets the job done but it's not like I have to have it.
> 
> I still need to try their ACV Rinse but I'm sure it won't be a repurchase since I have a gallon of ole regular ACV already that gets the job done.
> 
> Eden Bodyworks cowash is still in the research phase.



Nice review! I haven't done a hot oil in ages, definitely going to do one my next wash day, thanks!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I have x3 16oz DC'ers currently open I'm working on using up:
DB Pumpkin Seed
L.A.C.E. Brahmi
Naturelle Grow Mango & Coconut Water


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@rileypak 
How's the "New Natural" doing this morning?


----------



## rileypak

Morning everyone!


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak
> How's the "New Natural" doing this morning?




Doing good! Working hard and trying to stay dry out here


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@CeeLex33 @rileypak 
I am sitting here _mentally_ assessing some of the older stuff and what I can feasibly get through by the end of the year.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> *Doing good! Working hard and trying to stay dry out here*



@rileypak 
Yeah, we've been having a lot of off & on "Pop Up" Storms.Nothing too treacherous tho'.

I had some new shrubbery put in, so I'm glad I don't have to water it.


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> @CeeLex33 @rileypak
> I am sitting here _mentally_ assessing some of the older stuff and what I can feasibly get through by the end of the year.



That's on the agenda for me to actually do today. I started last night but when I got to those frozen leave ins I was mentally done and just stopped.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I'll put another Liter of Elucence into play once I finish up this Liter of Jessicurl Aloeba Daily.


----------



## Shay72

@IDareT'sHair 
Adiva Naturals is a Virginia vendor. Got the products at that natural hair event I volunteered.

Okay about to finally slap my dc over this oil. One of my J Monique's. Oh yeah and eat a popsicle. I've become a bit addicted to them this summer.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72 said:


> Okay about to finally slap my dc over this oil. One of my J Monique's. *Oh yeah and eat a popsicle. I've become a bit addicted to them this summer.*



@Shay72 
They have some really good fruit bars on the market these days.

See....getting an early start helps!


----------



## CeeLex33

IDareT'sHair said:


> @CeeLex33 @rileypak
> I am sitting here _mentally_ assessing some of the older stuff and what I can feasibly get through by the end of the year.



I have some Hairitage Hydration Hair Lotions etc that I really need to use up. Those seem to take me the longest time to go through.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

CeeLex33 said:


> *I have some Hairitage Hydration Hair Lotions etc that I really need to use up. Those seem to take me the longest time to go through.*


@CeeLex33
Gurl...You got all them goodt "Discontinued" products over there. 

The only thing I have left from her is an 8oz Jar of Joe that I'm saving for Fall.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> I think Imma use NG's Coconut Water.
> 
> Nice Choices! LACE & Marie Dean.  Very Hard Decision.


@IDareT'sHair 
I went with LACE. Gotta preserve my MD stash since she's not going to be around for awhile.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *I went with LACE.* Gotta preserve my MD stash since she's not going to be around for awhile.


@curlyhersheygirl
Isn't that LACE just wonderful?  I totally forgot how great that is.

It pays to Stash Shop. 

How are you coming along with NetWurks21?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl
I'll be rotating: 16oz's of - NG Coconut Water, DB Pumpkin & LACE Brahmi. 

I also wanna pull out BRB's Manuka to Cowash with next wash day.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@CeeLex33
Did you get anything finished up?

OT: I got "Fruit Loops" Jakeala Sweet Honey Hair Thang as well.  I knew there was another one I forgot.  Everything but Marshmallow.


----------



## Saludable84

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> I'll be rotating: 16oz's of - NG Coconut Water, DB Pumpkin & LACE Brahmi.
> 
> I also wanna pull out BRB's Manuka to Cowash with next wash day.



Wish I was rotating more. I added a SM JBCO to the mix. Sacha Inchi still has one more use, and SD SWD (old formula) is only used with protein. Those two have a while to go.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Saludable84
Imma try to stay in my Stash the rest of this year. (In-between buying stuff)


----------



## Shay72

Shay72 said:


> Labor Day will probably be only SSI for me.
> 
> BF list is ridiculous but I'm hoping to not buy again until Easter or even Memorial Day. Vendors include: Naturelle Grow, Jakeala, Honey's Handmade, J. Monique Naturals, Silk Dreams, Darcy Botanicals and SSI if I like what I get on Labor Day.


If I can't get it all on BF I just want to by the end of the year.

Done with my hair....8 hours later. Took a few naps, etc.


----------



## CeeLex33

IDareT'sHair said:


> @CeeLex33
> Did you get anything finished up?
> 
> OT: I got "Fruit Loops" Jakeala Sweet Honey Hair Thang as well.  I knew there was another one I forgot.  Everything but Marshmallow.



Finished up a Jakeals's Flaxseed Marshamallow DC & (1 backup) Cream & Coco Spun Sugar Reconstructor (3 backups).
I *LOVE* her Fruit Loops scent.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@CeeLex33 
Good Job
Yes!  The Fruit Loops is  So is Banana Pudding.


----------



## CeeLex33

@IDareT'sHair 
Her Sweet Potato is nice too- and so is Pumpkin Marshmallow.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

CeeLex33 said:


> *Her Sweet Potato is nice too- and so is Pumpkin Marshmallow.*


@CeeLex33
I haven't tried either. 

Both sound good.  I don't think I ever even seen those scents listed?


----------



## CeeLex33

@IDareT'sHair 
Maybe they're seasonal? I like her Pink Cotton Candy too and I haven't seen it listed in a while.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

CeeLex33 said:


> *Maybe they're seasonal? I like her Pink Cotton Candy too and I haven't seen it listed in a while.*



@CeeLex33
You can't get all the scents in all the products.  I asked her to extend the list of scents to all products.


----------



## rileypak

Shay72 said:


> Done with my hair....8 hours later. Took a few naps, etc.



This is my kind of wash day...no joke 
Lovely and leisurely


----------



## Saludable84

CeeLex33 said:


> Finished up a Jakeals's Flaxseed Marshamallow DC & (1 backup) Cream & Coco Spun Sugar Reconstructor (3 backups).
> I *LOVE* her *Fruit Loops scent*.



NOOOOOOOPE!


----------



## Saludable84

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Saludable84
> Imma try to stay in my Stash the rest of this year. (In-between buying stuff)



I have 33 deep conditioners


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

@IDareT'sHair 
The hair revitalizer is still doing me right. No irritation thankfully.


----------



## CeeLex33

@IDareT'sHair 
I never realized that- booooo! Hopefully she will bring some of these back or I'll convo and ask by the time the no buy etc is over.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Saludable84 said:


> *I have 33 deep conditioners*



@Saludable84
Nice DC'er Stash!



curlyhersheygirl said:


> *The hair revitalizer is still doing me right. No irritation thankfully.*


@curlyhersheygirl
Me Too.   So far so good.



CeeLex33 said:


> *I never realized that- booooo! Hopefully she will bring some of these back or I'll convo and ask by the time the no buy etc is over.*


@CeeLex33
She needs to extend the entire scent list, to the entire product line. 

I had to basically fight her to get Banana Pudding & Fruit Loops added to the Sweet Honey Hair.


----------



## Saludable84

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Saludable84
> Nice DC'er Stash!
> 
> 
> @curlyhersheygirl
> Me Too.   So far so good.
> 
> 
> @CeeLex33
> She needs to extend the entire scent list, to the entire product line.  I had to basically fight her to get Banana Pudding & Fruit Loops added to the Sweet Honey Hair.



That's sad. And that's after cleaning and still finding stuff. 

I've been wanting to try SHHT but haven't been up on the reviews for it for a while. Totally forgot she sold it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Saludable84 said:


> *That's sad*. And that's after cleaning and still finding stuff.


@Saludable84
No Worries.  

We're all dealing with a lot.  In fact, some folks, (and I won't mention no names *cough*) have over a Hunnen DC'ers. 

So, 33 ain't too bad.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Saludable84
> No Worries.
> 
> We're all dealing with a lot.  In fact, some folks, (and I won't mention no names *cough*) have over a Hunnen DC'ers.
> 
> So, 33 ain't too bad.


@IDareT'sHair 
I was just about to say that lol


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl 
You close to using up anything Ms. Curly?  I'm doing pretty good in that area surprisingly.


----------



## Saludable84

Jakeala is away until September 9 but it open to taking orders.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *I was just about to say that lol*



@curlyhersheygirl



You know we do it over here.


----------



## Saludable84

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Saludable84
> No Worries.
> 
> We're all dealing with a lot.  In fact, some folks, (and I won't mention no names *cough*) have over a Hunnen DC'ers.
> 
> So, 33 ain't too bad.



I couldn't get away with that. I still have whatever coming in from last weekend and planning to knock off BF lists with LD so the number will increase. Thanks to @CeeLex33 ill hide stuff under the bed. DH may use my stuff, but will complain before he uses it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl
I am determined to use up the rest of my BRB though. (with the exception of the Pumpkin Hair Whip which I'm saving for Fall) 

So, I'm glad we were discussing that last night.

That discussion gave me the motivation to use it up.

Do you have any BRB left?


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> You close to using up anything Ms. Curly?  I'm doing pretty good in that area surprisingly.


@IDareT'sHair 
We are but just one or two items.

Bella decided to cut her hair very short. I understand she's a teenage girl and wants a change but I'll miss her hair


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> I am determined to use up the rest of my BRB though. (with the exception of the Pumpkin Hair Whip which I'm saving for Fall)
> 
> So, I'm glad we were discussing that last night.
> 
> That discussion gave me the motivation to use it up.
> 
> Do you have any BRB left?


@IDareT'sHair 
Yes a few chocolate roses and a strawberry whatever.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *Bella decided to cut her hair very short. I understand she's a teenage girl and wants a change but I'll miss her hair*



@curlyhersheygirl
Me Too!  I thought about her yesterday when I was looking at that Original Moxie "Bling"

But it will be back before you know it.   But this will give her a chance to experiment with products on shorter hair.  I'm sure she will rock it. 

When I was her age I could cut, grow, cut, grow.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl
My Creamies should be here tomorrow.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> Me Too!  I thought about her yesterday when I was looking at that Original Moxie "Bling"
> 
> But it will be back before you know it.   But this will give her a chance to experiment with products on shorter hair.  I'm sure she will rock it.
> 
> When I was her age I could cut, grow, cut, grow.


@IDareT'sHair 
I know she'll enjoy it. She wanted an under cut but i told her that was too grown up for her. We compromised on a pixie or very low taper. DH is going to cut it because she doesn't want to go to a salon. She took really good care of her hair when she started doing it herself so I know it will grow back to waist length before we know it.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> My Creamies should be here tomorrow.


@IDareT'sHair 
Those are so good. Have you tried Jakeala glaze? That is lovely too. Not the same consistency but just as lovely.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *She took really good care of her hair when she started doing it herself so I know it will grow back to waist length before we know it.*


@curlyhersheygirl
Gurl...she'll outgrow both of us!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *Those are so good. Have you tried Jakeala glaze? That is lovely too. Not the same consistency but just as lovely.*



@curlyhersheygirl 
She sent me a sample when she 1st 'created' it, but I haven't used it or even smelled it.  

Does she have good scents in this?


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> She sent me a sample when she 1st 'created' it, but I haven't used it or even smelled it.
> 
> Does she have good scents in this?


@IDareT'sHair 
Not sure about the scent selection but I like the fragrance I got. Similar to APB's amber romance.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Saludable84 
I'm good on Jakeala. 

I have several Sweet Honey Hair Thangs and a couple Beau Verts.  I don't really use much of anything else.  I will try the Glaze to see how it is.

I do really like the Hibiscus/Flaxseed Cleansing Conditioner, but haven't reupped on it.

I think I read, she is suppose to have a Sale the end of August?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *Not sure about the scent selection but I like the fragrance I got. Similar to APB's amber romance.*



@curlyhersheygirl 
Lemme look for that sample/bottle she sent me and try it before her Sale to see if it is something I want.


----------



## KinksAndInk




----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl
Hmph.

I know one thang....

I WON'T hafta' buy any hair milks or hair lotions next Spring/Summer.  At All.  Period.

I had absolutely no idea I had bought so many this Spring.

ETA:  I did not find/see that Jakeala glaze.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> Hmph.
> 
> I know one thang....
> 
> I WON'T hafta' buy any hair milks or hair lotions next Spring/Summer.  At All.  Period.
> 
> I had absolutely no idea I had bought so many this Spring.
> 
> ETA:  I did not find/see that Jakeala glaze.


@IDareT'sHair 
I know what you mean.
I wonder if she removed it; interesting


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *I wonder if she removed it; interesting*


@curlyhersheygirl
No, I meant I did not see it in my Stash.  I don't remember using it? 

But I don't see it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl
I came across a couple bottles of Jakeala Coconut & Shea Hair Lotions I don't even remember buying.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> No, I meant I did not see it in my Stash.  I don't remember using it?
> 
> But I don't see it.


@IDareT'sHair 
Lol o OK


----------



## Saludable84

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Saludable84
> I'm good on Jakeala.
> 
> I have several Sweet Honey Hair Thangs and a couple Beau Verts.  I don't really use much of anything else.  I will try the Glaze to see how it is.
> 
> I do really like the Hibiscus/Flaxseed Cleansing Conditioner, but haven't reupped on it.
> 
> I think I read, she is suppose to have a Sale the end of August?



How is the Beau Vert? I don't have plans on using it anytime soon. I don't plan on using her until I finish some of my SM masques. Not sure if she is having a sale but I might get the SHHT if she has a Labor Day sale and if not, or it's not great, I'll wait til BF. I'm not using her stuff til closer to BF anyway.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl
I need to hear something "positive" from Cathy Howse this week.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> I came across a couple bottles of Jakeala Coconut & Shea Hair Lotions I don't even remember buying.


@IDareT'sHair 
That happens when you're a PJ


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Saludable84 said:


> *How is the Beau Vert? I don't have plans on using it anytime soon. I don't plan on using her until I finish some of my SM masques. Not sure if she is having a sale*



@Saludable84  It's very nice. @curlyhersheygirl really likes it too. 

Yeah, she said she was having a Sale at the end of August.  Not sure what it will be.  Hopefully, a little more than her standard LHCF.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *That happens when you're a PJ*


@curlyhersheygirl
I didn't even 'recognize' the Label..... 

It's a different label from her other stuff.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> I need to hear something "positive" from Cathy Howse this week.


@IDareT'sHair 
I thought you took the refund. That's a very long time to wait. Hope it gets straightened out.


----------



## KinksAndInk

I feel like I'ma be working through this HH for years. But at least my bun is so soft. Just all kinds of heavenly fluffiness going on. Can't stop touching me hair. Too bad she can't get her life together.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl
Imma 'bout to get down and get busy using up some stuff.  I am so determined to get through quite a few items by the end of 2016.

Especially by the looks of my "mock" BF list.  I need to be carrying a lighter load into 2017.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *I thought you took the refund. That's a very long time to wait. Hope it gets straightened out.*



@curlyhersheygirl
No, I decided to wait until 09/01.  I need it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

KinksAndInk said:


> I feel like I'ma be working through this HH for years. *But at least my bun is so soft. Just all kinds of heavenly fluffiness going on. Can't stop touching me hair.* Too bad she can't get her life together.



@KinksAndInk
What 'Chu got on dat' Bun?....


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> Imma 'bout to get down and get busy using up some stuff.  I am so determined to get through quite a few items by the end of 2016.
> 
> Especially by the looks of my "mock" BF list.  I need to be carrying a lighter load into 2017.


@IDareT'sHair 
Same here. I managed to eliminate most of the blah products from my stash this year so I feel proud about that. Now to get the number of favorites under control by the end of the year. I've become more stringent about certain vendor requirements so many won't make it to 2017


----------



## KinksAndInk

IDareT'sHair said:


> @KinksAndInk
> What 'Chu got on dat' Bun?....


HH shea + honey more than moisture buttter.  and a lil almond/avocado oil mix.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *I've become more stringent about certain vendor requirements so many won't make it to 2017*



@curlyhersheygirl
You really have been stringent. 
I still 'fool' with a lot of "Pretenders"  Gurl...You cut folks off quick.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl
I'll work on a couple jars of Super Sweet Back this Winter and a couple jars of CD's Black Vanilla Smoothie that I'm still holding onto when me and Brownie wilded out on that Sale.

She and I did on that Black Vanilla Smoothie what you and I did on that Super Sweet Back.


----------



## flyygirlll2

My BF list is not looking straight Ig'nant ..... Yet


----------



## IDareT'sHair

flyygirlll2 said:


> *My BF list is not looking straight Ig'nant ..... Yet*



@flyygirlll2
Mine is stupid & crazy........


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> You really have been stringent.
> I still 'fool' with a lot of "Pretenders"  Gurl...You cut folks off quick.


@IDareT'sHair 
Yeah some folks were messing with my mojo so they had to go.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> I'll work on a couple jars of Super Sweet Back this Winter and a couple jars of CD's Black Vanilla Smoothie that I'm still holding onto when me and Brownie wilded out on that Sale.
> 
> She and I did on that Black Vanilla Smoothie what you and I did on that Super Sweet Back.


@IDareT'sHair 
Lol
CD is in my list when I get my DC's to a reasonable number. I keep hearing great things about black vanilla.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *Yeah some folks were messing with my mojo so they had to go*.



@curlyhersheygirl
Messin' with the Mojo of a PJ sounds extremely dangerous!


----------



## flyygirlll2

NG sent me the wrong DC. I had ordered the Herbal Blends but received the Marshmallow Root Slippery Elm one. I contacted her and she responded quickly; she'll be sending it out as soon as she can.

This is the second time I've recieved the wrong order but since her CS skills are great and she makes sure the issue is corrected, she will continue to have me as a customer.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *CD is in my list when I get my DC's to a reasonable number. I keep hearing great things about black vanilla.*



@curlyhersheygirl
Gurl....We tore them thangs up.  Like we did on that Super Sweet Back.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> Messin' with the Mojo of a PJ sounds extremely dangerous!


@IDareT'sHair 
Very lol
Product shopping is serious PJ business. There's no room for foolishness


----------



## IDareT'sHair

flyygirlll2 said:


> *NG sebt me the wrong DC. I had ordered the Herbal Blends but received the Marshmallow Root Slippery Elm one. I contacted her and she responded quickly; she'll be sending it out as soon as she can.
> 
> This is the second time I've recieved the wrong order but since her CS skills are great and she makes sure the issue is corrected, she will continue to have me as a customer.*



@flyygirlll2
That's a "good problem" to have.  I love both of those. 

Even though that is frustrating.


----------



## rileypak

Evening ladies!

I'm currently trying to escape the multitude of children's shows my eyes and ears have been subjected to today.

I'm mentally going through my Black.Friday list as I peruse the spreadsheet...


----------



## Saludable84

flyygirlll2 said:


> My BF list is not looking straight Ig'nant ..... Yet



Mine has been reduced to acceptable. Which means, the less the vendors, the bigger the haul. I'm gonna make it rain


----------



## flyygirlll2

@IDareT'sHair Oh I'm sure it will be disrespectful by the time I'm done revising


----------



## Saludable84

@rileypak said spreadsheet. 

Guess that's better than my open browsers, mock carts, and my notes list on my phone


----------



## flyygirlll2

@Saludable84 Lol I don't need a darn thing... but you already know how it can get 

I would prefer to just do a one stop shop and KIM but sometimes that doesn't work. I'll be looking for the best sales. BF will be the day after my Bday so.... will I act a fool? Maybe .....


----------



## Saludable84

flyygirlll2 said:


> @Saludable84 Lol I don't need a darn thing... but you already know how it can get
> 
> I would prefer to just do a one stop shop and KIM but sometimes that doesn't work. I'll be looking for the best sales. BF will be the day after my Bday so.... will I act a fool? Maybe .....



I'm trying to get rid of 4 deep conditioners. It takes me a month to go through one without cowashing. Clearly, I will not even make a thumbprint in my stash.

Meanwhile, I'm still making list.

And clearing out DH old mini fridge. I leave just enough space for a container of DS milk.

Idk how I'm getting these packages past my husband.


----------



## rileypak

@Saludable84 It's really a workbook document...with 8+ spreadsheet tabs... but you know semantics 

If I can at least clear the main fridge of 2014-2015 stuff for the most part (and not fill up the third fridge too), I won't go too buckwild for BF. At least that's the plan as of tonight at 900PM on this current date


----------



## flyygirlll2

@Saludable84 I've used up a few things but I also gave away a lot of products recently. It helped _just a tad_ 

It honestly takes me a long time to use up products, which is why I tend to gift them. I used to have a mini fridge but I gave it away when I moved which I regret now. I keep what I can in my fridge now but took some stuff out because DH started complaining about the products taking up space and one day thinking one of my DC's was some sort of dessert lol.

when the packages were coming in like Christmas, I was racing home before my husband got there


----------



## flyygirlll2

@rileypak I  @ _8+ spreadsheet tabs  _

Girl if I have to do all that I will pass out just knowing all the products I still have 

_
_


----------



## rileypak

flyygirlll2 said:


> @rileypak I  @ _8+ spreadsheet tabs  _
> 
> Girl if I have to do all that I will pass out just knowing all the products I still have



What can I say? 
I like everything separated by product category


----------



## Saludable84

@rileypak you make me feel good for the products im still using from 2013. That may or may not include SD, APB, HQS and Bekura. The sad part is that it may not even be used this year. Maybe I'll rotate then next month. @flyygirlll2 i give away roughly 2-3 things a week and it still does nothing. Not. A. Ting.

Eta: I gave away liter bottles, old SD SW! APB, Bekura, SM, CRN, SSI, Kerastase and other stuff I wasn't using or didn't like. I still have stuff to give away.


----------



## rileypak

@IDareT'sHair 
Although Jakeala's Babassu Glaze isn't like Sarenzo's Creamy Oil, it's still a very nice product for a thicker texture oil blend. 
I like it and will probably start using it to detangle and pre-poo in the next few months as it starts getting colder and I stop using the glycerin in my water spray.


----------



## Beamodel

Used up SM Superfriut 10-n-1
No back ups. Won't repurchase. Nothing wrong with it, just not totally wowed by it. 

I feel like most of SM stuff just sits on top of my hair besides the purification masque (which has a thinner consistency). I like for my DC's to absorb into my strands, not sit in top of them. 

I still like the Manuka honey masque but after I use them up, I'll see if I'd repurchase.


----------



## Beamodel

Oh yea... I washed my hair tonight and I think I used too much serum. My hair is kinda greasy. Oh well. I'm not about to rewash etc.


----------



## Missjaxon

@Beamodel 
Not hair related:
I just logged on looking for you. Is your father still okay? I've been hearing of more and more people having to be rescued from homes in Baton Rouge. A lot are coming here as they open churches as shelters. My internet service was out since last night until just now. My phone is still down. The water continues to rise here too. People are clearing the shelves in the grocery stores in this area. I was so relieved to see you posted.


----------



## flyygirlll2

@Missjaxon @Beamodel I saw on the news just how bad the flooding is and that's scary. Please stay safe ladies


----------



## Saludable84

I got my Netwurks 21 stuffed in the mailbox so I didn't have to pick it up. Still have to skip to the post office today though. I used it this morning and will use after I wash tonight. We will definitely see how this goes.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

rileypak said:


> That's on the agenda for me to actually do today. I started last night but when I got to those frozen leave ins I was mentally done and just stopped.




@rileypak, what are you trying to get rid of over there?

good morning ladies, its HOT in NJ!!


----------



## Saludable84

shawnyblazes said:


> @rileypak, what are you trying to get rid of over there?
> 
> good morning ladies, its HOT in NJ!!



Cross the bridge and it becomes straight oppressive. The forecast map even said it!


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Saludable84 said:


> Cross the bridge and it becomes straight oppressive. The forecast map even said it!



I feel like we are being punished. Why is it so humid??


----------



## rileypak

shawnyblazes said:


> @rileypak, what are you trying to get rid of over there?



I'll send you a little info today


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

rileypak said:


> I'll send you a little info today


----------



## Missjaxon

flyygirlll2 said:


> @Missjaxon @Beamodel I saw on the news just how bad the flooding is and that's scary. Please stay safe ladies


@flyygirlll2 
Thanks for caring. It is scary. I've lived through quite a few storms and hurricanes. But flooding gives me the most anxiety. My parents live near a levee. Though I live on the opposite side of the Mississippi River I still live in a flood area. I'm staying in and out people's way.  Especially since the last month has already been charged with the unnecessary and unjust killings.


----------



## lindseyerinc

Fighting the urge to order some Silk Dreams. I really want to try some things before BF


----------



## Beamodel

Missjaxon said:


> @Beamodel
> Not hair related:
> I just logged on looking for you. Is your father still okay? I've been hearing of more and more people having to be rescued from homes in Baton Rouge. A lot are coming here as they open churches as shelters. My internet service was out since last night until just now. My phone is still down. The water continues to rise here too. People are clearing the shelves in the grocery stores in this area. I was so relieved to see you posted.



Thank you @Missjaxon yes, my father is ok. My uncle had to be rescued from Denham Springs but he is safe. Stay safe. I saw them mentioning backwater in St John parish due to the over flow of the rivers. Traveling westbound is still a difficult task. Please stay safe. I'm happy that your house is 6ft though. Thanks for checking in.


----------



## Beamodel

@flyygirlll2 thsnks. It's like a mini Katrina here. Many people homes are flooded. Some waste deep. A few have died but God is good. I'm praying that everyone has a speedy recovery.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel said:


> *It's like a mini Katrina here.*



@Beamodel
I thought the exact same thing after looking at pics.  Definitely praying for the folks down there.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My Sarenzo Creamies arrived today.  Looking all good & thangs! 

I got a sample of Styling Frosting, so I will try it.


----------



## Saludable84

lindseyerinc said:


> Fighting the urge to order some Silk Dreams. I really want to try some things before BF



Join the club.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

*Rolls Eyes* - Come On...Ya'll can hold out a few more days.


----------



## Saludable84

IDareT'sHair said:


> *Rolls Eyes* - Come On...Ya'll can hold out a few more days.





I'm waiting!!!! She's not on my LD list unless her sale is worth it


----------



## Missjaxon

Beamodel said:


> Thank you @Missjaxon yes, my father is ok. My uncle had to be rescued from Denham Springs but he is safe. Stay safe. I saw them mentioning backwater in St John parish due to the over flow of the rivers. Traveling westbound is still a difficult task. Please stay safe. I'm happy that your house is 6ft though. Thanks for checking in.



@Beamodel 

I'm glad everyone is okay. Please stay safe. Katrina and Rita crossed my mind yesterday and this morning. I won't let myself watch the footage because I honestly can't take. I would have been trapped in the city at Xavier during Katrina if I hadn't looked out the window. I grabbed my things and abandoned a physics lecture to get home before the rain started. There was no traffic because no one knew it would be that bad. I continue to pray for those caught in it because I know how bad this can get.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Missjaxon
Please stay safe and be careful.


----------



## Missjaxon

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Missjaxon
> Please stay safe and be careful.



@IDareT'sHair 
 I so needed that laugh. Things had gotten a little too real in my head. I will be careful and stay safe.


----------



## Saludable84

I think for LD, I am going to stalk Curl.Junkie and get the Deep Fix. Repair me is good, but I need something stronger. I had to top it off with Nexxus. It's also barely lastin me a couple more washes. There goes 1.5 years. I'll get the deep fix, but am going to use my SSI Okra first (may haul this Black.Friday)


----------



## rileypak

I knew signing up for that newsletter would pay off. 
Come on Labor Day


----------



## Froreal3

I'm going into braids for the next two to three weeks. I am not sure weekly washing is helping me with retention. I will go into weaves this winter for 4 - 6 weeks at a time.

I have a question though. I'll be working around horses (don't ask) from September to December. They kick up dirt and I was told that it gets to the point where you will be sneezing dirt, removing dirt from your ears etc.  Should I keep my game plan of going into the weaves? I will be washing them every week...maybe increasing washing the weave to twice a week will alleviate the dirt situation? 



curlyhersheygirl said:


> @IDareT'sHair
> The hair revitalizer is still doing me right. No irritation thankfully.


Same here. If this stuff works, I'll be very happy because it's so easy to use.


----------



## rileypak

I will be taking advantage of the Oui.dad liter sale when the break starts. I'm glad this sale will last until the 5th.


----------



## Saludable84

rileypak said:


> I will be taking advantage of the Oui.dad liter sale when the break starts. I'm glad this sale will last until the 5th.



If there is anything left​


----------



## rileypak

Saludable84 said:


> If there is anything left​


----------



## rileypak

Ship ship from Sarenzo for all three of my orders


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> Ship ship from Sarenzo for all three of my orders



@rileypak  Mine came yesterday.  Looking & Smelling all delicious like.

I also wanted to tell you, that I think you would like the scent -_ "Mermaid Kisses." *I may be sending that you*_


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak  Mine came yesterday.  Looking & Smelling all delicious like.
> 
> I also wanted to tell you, that I think you would like the scent -_ "Mermaid Kisses." *I may be sending that you*_


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I convo'ed Hairveda to see if they are having a B2S or L-Day Sale.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


>



@rileypak
Yeah, that's more "you" than "me"


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@rileypak
I'll try to pop it in the mail in the morning.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Eisani


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@rileypak
*cough* I just looked at the O-uidad Ultra Nourishing Cleansing Oil..  Dang $75!


----------



## Eisani

rileypak said:


> I will be taking advantage of the Oui.dad liter sale when the break starts. I'm glad this sale will last until the 5th.


Me too. I've been sticking with CJ and Ouidad here lately and I'm content. 

Hey y'all!


----------



## Eisani

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Eisani


@IDareT'sHair hey doll, how ya been?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Eisani
We've been good.  I am getting ready to pm you.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Eisani
After buying up the world (You know how we do it over here) - We've been doing these Mini-N/B's.

We did Mem Day - July4 and July4 - Labor Day (or Back to School Sales) and we'll probably break for a week Halloween and then go until BF.

We'll do 1 Pass if it's an emergency etc.......

For the most part, each of us have been doing pretty good.


----------



## Eisani

@IDareT'sHair that's a good idea, it makes the thought of a no-buy less overwhelming. Baby steps


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Eisani 
I wilded-out during the last break though.  I gotta do better next time. 

One purchase during the break quickly turned into 5.  *You know how we do*


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Eisani said:


> Me too. *I've been sticking with CJ* lately and I'm content.



@Eisani
Speaking of CJ - I have been killin' it too.


----------



## Eisani

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Eisani
> Speaking of CJ - I have been killin' it too.


@IDareT'sHair you know CJ is old faithful


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Eisani said:


> *you know CJ is old faithful*



@Eisani
Yasssss...Shole Is.

The only one I don't have right now is the Strengthening Curls Conditioner.  I want to reup on that.


----------



## Saludable84

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak
> *cough* I just looked at the O-uidad Ultra Nourishing Cleansing Oil..  Dang $75!



After that sample I got, I'll pay the $5


----------



## BrownBetty

I took out my crochet braids, I need to wash my hair.  Tomorrow AM.  I am going back into them.  My hair feels good.  I did a good job of moisturizing my braids.  
I need to get some oils.  I think I'm good on products till Labor Day.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

@IDareT'sHair 

I ordered my *NetWurks
*


----------



## IDareT'sHair

shawnyblazes said:


> *I ordered my NetWurks*



@shawnyblazes
Hey! Hey!  Ai'ite Nah. 

Can't wait till you get it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Finished Up: x1 Honey's Handmade Pink Hibiscus DC'er (x1 or x2 b/ups)


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

IDareT'sHair said:


> @shawnyblazes
> Hey! Hey!  Ai'ite Nah.
> 
> Can't wait till you get it.



I was trying to find it locally but no bueno. So, I sucked it up and bought it online. Hopefully it ships quick.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

shawnyblazes said:


> *I was trying to find it locally but no bueno. So, I sucked it up and bought it online. Hopefully it ships quick.*



@shawnyblazes
I knew you were on the Search for it there locally,but I'm glad you just went on and got it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@shawnyblazes
Supposedly, my UBH may ship next week?  No longer excited.  Just irritated at this point.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

IDareT'sHair said:


> @shawnyblazes
> Supposedly, my UBH may ship next week?  No longer excited.  Just irritated at this point.


What is this UBH you speak of? Explain to me the wonders of why you would wait for this?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@shawnyblazes
It's just a really good treatment.  It makes me feel like I have actually 'treated' my hair with something to really help nourish it.  It just feels goodt. (UBH a.k.a. Cathy Howse Ultra Black Hair)

I consider it a very important step in my Regimen.  But I have been w/o it since July 1st and I am now weighing whether it is/was "as important" as I thought it was?

Or after this fiasco, I must ensure I always have a b/up. 

Maybe it's good that I took a month off using it?

OT: Using Spun Sugar alone tonight (under dryer)


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@rileypak
I mailed those Mermaid Kisses today.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Finished up a VO5 Kiwi & Lime Clarifying Conditioner (I may have x1 more left?) 

Also finished up the Mint Conditioner sample from Inashi (no back-ups).  I am interested in purchasing this product during a good sale.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

IDareT'sHair said:


> @shawnyblazes
> It's just a really good treatment.  It makes me feel like I have actually 'treated' my hair with something to really help nourish it.  It just feels goodt. (UBH a.k.a. Cathy Howse Ultra Black Hair)
> 
> I consider it a very important step in my Regimen.  But I have been w/o it since July 1st and I am now weighing whether it is/was "as important" as I thought it was?
> 
> Or after this fiasco, I must ensure I always have a b/up.
> 
> Maybe it's good that I took a month off using it?
> 
> OT: Using Spun Sugar alone tonight (under dryer)



I knew it was Cathy , I just havent seen anyone rave about her in a lonnnnng time.   It must be very good for you to wait @IDareT'sHair


----------



## BrownBetty

I finished a ssi repair and restore mask. I have 3x back ups. This is a staple. I need to use some other masks. I have a couple open.‎


----------



## IDareT'sHair

shawnyblazes said:


> *I knew it was Cathy* ,* I just havent seen anyone rave about her in a lonnnnng time.*   It must be very good for you to wait



@shawnyblazes
I knew you did.  That was for the general lurking population at large.

Not 'raving' about her per se, but the Product.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@rileypak
Trying to think if Imma going back to Phytophanere in 2017 or try something different?  I had really good results with Phyto.

Naturally, I'll still use Beautifully Bamboo during those off months.

I know I won't return next year to Viviscal.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Anyone who tried Surge in the past in here?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@shawnyblazes 
1st timer here.  What about you?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I need one of ya'll to explain the Tangles & Beyond 10 minutes pre-sale and all the rules and stipulations going on over there!

Interesting...... Whew!  That was some serious reading.


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak
> I mailed those Mermaid Kisses today.


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak
> Trying to think if Imma going back to Phytophanere in 2017 or try something different?  I had really good results with Phyto.
> 
> Naturally, I'll still use Beautifully Bamboo during those off months.
> 
> I know I won't return next year to Viviscal.



I plan to resume using it along with this beauty powder I read about on relaxed hair health.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

IDareT'sHair said:


> @shawnyblazes
> 1st timer here.  What about you?


First time @IDareT'sHair


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

IDareT'sHair said:


> I need one of ya'll to explain the Tangles & Beyond 10 minutes pre-sale and all the rules and stipulations going on over there!
> 
> Interesting...... Whew!  That was some serious reading.



That's why I don't mess with her @IDareT'sHair


----------



## IDareT'sHair

shawnyblazes said:


> That's why I don't mess with her @IDareT'sHair



@shawnyblazes
Lawdhammercy!  What was that Manifesto of Pure Foolishness?

I bought something from her once and swapped it before I even tried it.

Around the time when she made that Video about "don't be bothering her askin' where yo' stuff is"


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> *I plan to resume using it along with this beauty powder I read about on relaxed hair health.*



@rileypak 
What do you think so far of Cap 'Energy?


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

IDareT'sHair said:


> @shawnyblazes
> Lawdhammercy!  What was that Manifesto of Pure Foolishness?
> 
> I bought something from her once and swapped it before I even tried it.
> 
> Around the time when she made that Video about "don't be bothering her askin' where yo' stuff is"




I don't understand how she's in business. I wasn't impressed at all.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@shawnyblazes
You Got 10 Minutes to Answer!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@rileypak @shawnyblazes  So okay... I'm in Lurve with Sarenzo's Island Margarita Scent.


----------



## Aggie

I gave one of my sample jars of HQS Greaseless Moisture to a coworker. She wanted to try it out so I let her but I know one thing, if she likes it, she'll be ordering it herself


----------



## Saludable84

IDareT'sHair said:


> I need one of ya'll to explain the Tangles & Beyond 10 minutes pre-sale and all the rules and stipulations going on over there!
> 
> Interesting...... Whew!  That was some serious reading.



She so rude! Someone gift her some down there soap so she can fix her attitude


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Saludable84 said:


> She so rude! Someone gift her some down there soap so she can fix her attitude


I can make everything she makes.  With my eyes closed.  She better gwaan somewhere with those shea butter dreams.  Cho!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Saludable84 said:


> She so rude! *Someone gift her some down there soap so she can fix her attitude*



@Saludable84 
And On That Note: .......

All them words had me Scurrrd. 

I wanted to look around since someone listed some on the Forum. 

I had forgotten all about her (and her products) until I went to that site and then it all came back to me.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@shawnyblazes 
Hmph.  Maybe 10 minutes is all it takes.


----------



## Aggie

I forgot I also gave the 2 jars of HQS Puttiful to my two nieces. My hair didn't care for this one.

Additionally I finished my jar of Naturelle Grow Mango and Coconut Infused Deep Conditioner. I will be reordering this one once I use up some of the other NG conditioners I have.

By the way, that HQS Coconut Lime Oil smells delish and feels so good on my hair too. I'm using it to seal my hair right over the Greaseless Moisture. This is the perfect combination for moisturizing natural hair


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

IDareT'sHair said:


> @shawnyblazes
> Hmph.  Maybe 10 minutes is all it takes.


I was sitting clicking refresh trying to her some janky arse body products.  Them things sat in my shower forever.  The rhassoul shampoo was okay.  The hair butter was okay.  To be fair shea butter isn't my thing unless you formulate it right. 

That and her attitude did it for me.  @IDareT'sHair


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak
> What do you think so far of Cap 'Energy?



I like it! I see a big difference in shedding. I haven't paid attention to my thickness but I guess I'm not seeing so much scalp on my edges so it worked? 

It'll be in the rotation with the Phanere and the Neocell.Beauty.Infusion drink powder.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@rileypak
I'll be rotating mine with Beautifully Bamboo and Biotin (10,000 mcg).


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@shawnyblazes @Saludable84
Maybe that "attitude" is to keep her Buyers in check.

Making sure ya'll don't try to get outta pocket with her.


----------



## rileypak

Uhhhh the sale is taking place in September but you ain't getting your order until Black.Friday?????


----------



## Beamodel

I picked up my Netwurk from my moms house today. Not sure when I'll use it though since I wear my hair straight daily and this will make my roots revert.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> *Uhhhh the sale is taking place in September but you ain't getting your order until Black.Friday?????*


@rileypak

Yup.
And you bet not be askin' her where yo' stuff at either.

You can't look unless you' hit AGREE


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak
> 
> Yup.
> And you bet not be askin' her where yo' stuff at either.
> 
> You can't look unless you' hit AGREE



I want some of whatever she is smoking cause apparently it puts you in your own reality with no consequences and repercussions


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

rileypak said:


> I want some of whatever she is smoking cause apparently it puts you in your own reality with no consequences and repercussions


But, folks are buying.  

I can't get over it.


----------



## Saludable84

IDareT'sHair said:


> @shawnyblazes @Saludable84
> Maybe that "attitude" is to keep her Buyers in check.
> 
> Making sure ya'll don't try to get outta pocket with her.



I'm never messing with her. Maybe she keeping her buyers in check, but there are better ways to do it. 

She basically doing a "buy it now and don't ask questions later!"  Nope!!!!


----------



## Saludable84

I went to the site.

That has to be a joke.

Ain't nann way I'm ordering and you not shipping my stuff for 2 months. I don't do that level of crack.


----------



## flyygirlll2

Well danm....you mean to tell me you're NOT going to send out products until BF and I have to agree to that??  Does she need to travel to a distant land that folks haven't heard of to gather ingredients? Chile bye 

I haven't tried products from this line in years, and from what I can remember... it was not that serious.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Man reading the last few posts have me .
That vendor is crazy. Too much hoops to jump through to buy some products. Maybe she'll catch some newbies but veterans won't put up with that foolishness.


----------



## lindseyerinc

Used up Bekura YAM no backup, will repurchase


----------



## Froreal3

Hi ladies. Still using my Networks. I'm glad I bought 4 bottles so I can try it out for an extended period of time. I am in jumbo cornrows that I will keep in for three weeks. Then I will go under a weave.


----------



## chebaby

heeeeeeyyyyyyy T

hey ladies

sooooooo i did like BC number 3 or 4. i can't remember 
i have been so bad to my hair. even though i have been co washing it twice a week i wasn't sleeping with anything on my head so it stayed dry dry dry. plus even though i had cut out a bunch of color from my hair which was what damaged it in the first place there was still a ton of color left. so now its gone.

this weekend I'm gonna purchase me a denman brush and so shampoo since I'm using my dads shampoo which has a gawd awful smell lol. strong menthol gross smell, but it tingles lol. i got SSI conditioner though so I'm good.

i feel funny with dark hair but i know its healthier. and i have to pick me up a scarf and bonnet.

and i gained about 20 pounds so my face is huge with this short cut  oh well.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@chebaby
Hi Che!

I thought about you yesterday on my way to work (LOL) Imma p.m. you.

I can't beweave you BC'ed again.  You need to quit.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> Hi Che!
> 
> I thought about you yesterday on my way to work (LOL) Imma p.m. you.
> 
> I can't beweave you BC'ed again.  You need to quit.


heeeeyyyyy i missed talking to you. my work schedule sucks ass lol.

my hair needed to go. I'm glad the damage is gone and i can start over but I'm also sad i won't reach wl this year.

I'm on hatch now


----------



## KinksAndInk

Now that my school corrected this $3,000 tuition bill I can order my Netwurks, some wigs and other (non-hair) stuff I been holding off on buying until they got their ish together


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *my hair needed to go. I'm glad the damage is gone and i can start over but I'm also sad i won't reach wl this year.
> 
> I'm on hatch now *



@chebaby
Now you can have fun being back on the "Grow". You'll be back to WL in no time.


----------



## Saludable84

Giving away:
CRN Cleansing Rinse
SM Cowash
SM LP Conditioner
APB Moisturizer
APB Buttercream Conditioner
TGIN Honey Mask
NB Herbal Blends only because I got her loving SSI and SD and I need to spread the love.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Saludable84
Love Your Avi.

Great Give Away List!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@shawnyblazes
What's up?  When will your NetWurks be here?


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

IDareT'sHair said:


> @shawnyblazes
> What's up?  When will your NetWurks be here?


Just received tracking.  Looks like it should arrive Saturday.  Not bad at all.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Good morning ladies. I'm so glad to see another morning.   Have a great day today.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

shawnyblazes said:


> Good morning ladies. *I'm so glad to see another morning.   Have a great day today.*



@shawnyblazes
You Betta Praise Him!

Enjoy your day as well.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@shawnyblazes @rileypak
Bekura emailed me about that little five dollas.  Unless they gone stick another ten with it, I'm good.


----------



## Saludable84

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Saludable84
> Love Your Avi.
> 
> Great Give Away List!



Thank you!!!


----------



## Saludable84

IDareT'sHair said:


> @shawnyblazes @rileypak
> Bekura emailed me about that little five dollas.  Unless they gone stick another ten with it, I'm good.



Mine was $2.10. I was like "Oh. Ok."


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> @shawnyblazes @rileypak
> Bekura emailed me about that little five dollas.  Unless they gone stick another ten with it, I'm good.



I apparently have $12 on another account I set up with another email for Bekura...I might use it for more YAM Nectar


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

IDareT'sHair said:


> @shawnyblazes @rileypak
> Bekura emailed me about that little five dollas.  Unless they gone stick another ten with it, I'm good.



I got one too. Im sitting here debating what to get when I use it. Love R but nothing is a staple. I might get a body item @IDareT'sHair


----------



## chebaby

so i went to my local beauty supply and man i thought they had everything before but now they have even more. today i purchased a denman brush, curl junkie hibiscus and banana honey butta leave in, a bonnet and some keraveda oil. i remember y'all raving about keraveda and now i have a chance to use it. it smells good though i have no idea what the smell is lol. they have another oil thats more concentrated that I'm gonna go get this weekend.
then alikay naturals has a big block of shea butter I'm gonna get.
they have hairveda products so I'm gonna get the vatica frosting and red tea hair gel or whatever its called. ill get the kinky curly come clean and some body products from bakura which i think used to be bask.


----------



## lindseyerinc

chebaby said:


> so i went to my local beauty supply and man i thought they had everything before but now they have even more. today i purchased a denman brush, curl junkie hibiscus and banana honey butta leave in, a bonnet and some keraveda oil. i remember y'all raving about keraveda and now i have a chance to use it. it smells good though i have no idea what the smell is lol. they have another oil thats more concentrated that I'm gonna go get this weekend.
> then alikay naturals has a big block of shea butter I'm gonna get.
> they have hairveda products so I'm gonna get the vatica frosting and red tea hair gel or whatever its called. ill get the kinky curly come clean and some body products from bakura which i think used to be bask.


You're so lucky, all my bss has is Aphogee and Elasta QP


----------



## chebaby

lindseyerinc said:


> You're so lucky, all my bss has is Aphogee and Elasta QP


lol i haven't been hair shopping in forever so i was like a kid in a candy shop.


----------



## rileypak

So we said hair tools/accessories are cool to purchase?
I've got my eye on some Lilla.Rose flexi-clips on sale right now


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

@chebaby 
It's so nice to see you on here.
I wish there were BSS like that in my area, I would go nuts  One stop shops are the best


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Saludable84 said:


> *Mine was $2.10. I was like "Oh. Ok."*


@Saludable84 
Two Dolla'  They need to go on someplace with that mess



shawnyblazes said:


> *I got one too. Im sitting here debating what to get when I use it. Love R but nothing is a staple.*


@shawnyblazes 
If/when I use mine I'll probably get the Tonga Mousse.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@chebaby 
Good you got to see some products.  I know you miss 'em.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

My Netwurks just arrived @IDareT'sHair


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@shawnyblazes Get to Spritzin' Ms. Lady!

Don't forget everyone - to check in 21 Days from your "Start Date"


----------



## MileHighDiva

IDareT'sHair said:


> @shawnyblazes Get to Spritzin' Ms. Lady!
> 
> Don't forget everyone - to check in 21 Days from your "Start Date"


I'll be starting on Monday when my two bottles arrive.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@MileHighDiva
Okay.  Check back in regarding your "progress" on your 21st Day. 

Or, if you have any issues/concerns/updates using the product.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Used Up:
x1 Liter Jessicurl Aloeba Daily (no b/ups) - but I have a couple Liters of other stuff I will pull out to use up. (Liters = Elucence and Curls Coconut Sublime)
x1 16oz Hairveda Methi Step 1 (x1 back up)
x1 12oz Curl Junkie Smoothing Conditioner (x1 b/up)


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@rileypak @shawnyblazes
I was half-way tempted to grab a few Creamy Oils since they are 5 bucks, but didn't see any scents I was overly wow'ed by.

I just bought x12 during that last Sale.  I'll pick up maybe 8-10 more during the 09-16 Sale, since they won't be having a BF Sale.


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak @shawnyblazes
> I was half-way tempted to grab a few Creamy Oils since they are 5 bucks, but didn't see any scents I was overly wow'ed by.
> 
> I just x12 during that last Sale.  I'll pick up maybe 8-10 more during the 09-16 Sale, since they won't be having a BF Sale.



I say go for it


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@rileypak

I will pick up a few more during that Sale on 09-16 and will be using what I guess would be considered a _pass._

But right now, who knows what's going to go down in the next couple weeks with these vendors?

Honestly, I didn't see anything in the 5 dolla' basket that caught my eye.  Other than the Mango & Lychee and the Poolside Party (both would be back ups)

I contacted HV to see if they are planning on any type of B2S or L-Day Sales?  Hopefully, I will get a response from them.

If HV has a Sale, I can get what Imma get and cross them off my BF list.

These B2S Sales will probably start next week?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> So we said hair tools/accessories are cool to purchase?
> *I've got my eye on some Lilla.Rose flexi-clips on sale right now *



@rileypak
So, did you end up getting these?


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> These B2S Sales will probably start next week?



I hope so. My fangas are getting antsy


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak
> So, did you end up getting these?



I have a cart ready with four clips but no purchase yet...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> *I hope so. My fangas are getting antsy *



@rileypak

Mine Too!

Both of us need to have x2 Seats someplace far, far away.


----------



## rileypak

@IDareT'sHair

We should...we should



I doubt I will but yeah I totally should...


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

All I really want is Sheamoisture and some MissJessie's.  

Little items, henna, rhassoul and coconut milk


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> *We should...we should*
> 
> 
> 
> *I doubt I will but yeah I totally should...*



@rileypak
Yaassssss We Should.   And You Know We Should.  Don't be tryna' hide. 

I could probably sit this BF out and the next one and still be good.



shawnyblazes said:


> *All I really want is Sheamoisture and some MissJessie's.
> 
> Little items, henna, rhassoul and coconut milk*



@shawnyblazes
I'm hoping I can knock off a few things on my BF list.  What do you use from MJ's?


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak
> Yaassssss We Should.   And You Know We Should.  Don't be tryna' hide.
> 
> I could probably sit this BF out and the next one and still be good.
> 
> 
> 
> @shawnyblazes
> I'm hoping I can knock off a few things on my BF list.  What do you use from MJ's?



I love all the new stylers, pillow soft curls, coily custard and jelly soft curls.  I want some curly pudding to try out now that I know my hair better. @IDareT'sHair


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak
> So, did you end up getting these?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


>



@rileypak
Oh...Okay...I See!  I guess I got my answer.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@rileypak @shawnyblazes
I am working with x4 Liters (x2 Elucence x2 Curls Coconut Sublime) My goal is to have x1 of each used up by EOY.


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak
> Oh...Okay...I See!  I guess I got my answer.



...yes...antsy fangas


----------



## IDareT'sHair

shawnyblazes said:


> *I love all the new stylers, pillow soft curls, coily custard and jelly soft curls.  I want some curly pudding to try out now that I know my hair better.*



@shawnyblazes
Interesting.  My 1st time buying anything was last Spring when they had that Huge Sale.  I got Super Sweet Back. 

I did get a Baby Buttercreme one time on a Swap., but was relaxed and couldn't fully appreciate it at the time.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@chebaby
Hi Che!


----------



## chebaby

Hey t
What's up lady?

I used CJ honey butta today


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@rileypak
Did you ever use any of your SSI Sugar Peach?  I'm still holding on to my x2 bottles.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *I used CJ honey butta today*



@chebaby
I think this is another one I haven't tried?  Used?  I keep confusing it with the Coco Crème Lite?

I know had a couple Coco Cremes during that AY/Group-on era but Swapped them.

Oh Che, what did you think about SSI's Sugar Peach?


----------



## Saludable84

shawnyblazes said:


> I love all the new stylers, *pillow soft curls, coily custard* and jelly soft curls.  I want some curly pudding to try out now that I know my hair better. @IDareT'sHair



Downy and Tide. Those are the smells respectively. How are you getting past that?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@chebaby 
You know a lot of my today favs, I got on recommendation(s) from you (and others):
Hydratherma Naturals
Curls Coconut Sublime
DevaCurl No Poo
*many of the Curl Junkie products*
And of course Qhemet Biologics
Afroveda Ashlii Amala
CoCosta Oil
And so many, many more.



You helped make me the PJ I am today! What a Bad Influence.


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak
> Did you ever use any of your SSI Sugar Peach?  I'm still holding on to my x2 bottles.



Not yet. 
I'm trying to get through the onesie/twosie quantities of rinse outs first before I start powering through the larger quantities. I've got about four other products I'll be going through before I get to those.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Saludable84
I don't think I've opened a Super Sweet Back to smell it?  I hope it don't stank.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> Not yet.
> I'm trying to get through the onesie/twosie quantities of rinse outs first before I start *powering through* the larger quantities. I've got about four other products I'll be going through before I get to those.


@rileypak
That's the right word.  That's exactly how I feel.


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak
> That's the right word.  That's exactly how I feel.



I use a good 1/4 to 2/3 bottle of a rinse out each time I reach for one unless it's super thick so I usually blow through them fairly quickly. That's just how I roll hence so many multiples. If I used them each wash day, I'd be in trouble 

The only one I intentionally use with a light touch is the SSI Pomegranate Curl Quenching Conditioner


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> *The only one I intentionally use with a light touch is the SSI Pomegranate Curl Quenching Conditioner*



@rileypak
Don't mention this.  I "hate" I blew through all those 16oz'ers I had. *ugly cries*

So do we know for sure, it's never coming back?


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> I think this is another one I haven't tried?  Used?  I keep confusing it with the Coco Crème Lite?
> 
> I know had a couple Coco Cremes during that AY/Group-on era but Swapped them.
> 
> Oh Che, what did you think about SSI's Sugar Peach?


Mannnnnnn that peach sugar is everything!!!!! She is really on point with a lot of her conditioners. Honey butta is good but it has a good amount of hold I d like. Tomorrow it should soften some


----------



## Saludable84

Labor.Day list looking like:

Devacurl No Poo Liter
Oui.dad Curl Emmersion Liter
Naturelle Grow if she has a sale I will get a couple 16oz conditioners (her and Darcys are my winter HG)
Rhassoul Clay
Bekura Honey Latte 
Siamese Twist if they have a sale 
Coco and Cream (?) depending on the sales of the others.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *Honey butta is good but it has a good amount of hold I d like.* Tomorrow it should soften some



@chebaby 
Yep.  Now that I 'member, this is why I never bought it.

How you enjoyin' the TWA Life?


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> You know a lot of my today favs, I got on recommendation(s) from you (and others):
> Hydratherma Naturals
> Curls Coconut Sublime
> DevaCurl No Poo
> *many of the Curl Junkie products*
> And of course Qhemet Biologics
> Afroveda Ashlii Amala
> CoCosta Oil
> And so many, many more.
> 
> 
> 
> You helped make me the PJ I am today! What a Bad Influence.


I See you still like to blame me for your pj ways 

You listed some good stuff  the bss has qhemet too, I th of you when I saw it. I had to walk away before I purch something I kno I wouldn't use lol


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Saludable84 said:


> Labor.Day list looking like:
> *Naturelle Grow if she has a sale I will get a couple 16oz conditioners (her and Darcys are my winter HG)*


@Saludable84
I'll go ask!..... *seriously*....


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> Yep.  Now that I 'member, this is why I never bought it.
> 
> How you enjoyin' the TWA Life?


Today was a good hair day  but I cut it so I'm right before the awkward stage lol. Big mistake. The next few months will probably be a mix of really good days and really sucky days lmao


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> You listed some good stuff  the bss has qhemet too, I th of you when I saw it. *I had to walk away before I purch something I kno I wouldn't use lol*


@chebaby
And you know I woulda' found a good home for it.....


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak
> Don't mention this.  I "hate" I blew through all those 16oz'ers I had. *ugly cries*
> 
> So do we know for sure, it's never coming back?



I don't think it is. It's not in their goodbuys section anymore... 
We may have to ask if there's any hope for it.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> And you know I woulda' found a good home for it.....


Lol I kno you would. The thing is I REA love qhemet packaging for some reason. It just draws me in.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *The next few months will probably be a mix of really good days and really sucky days lmao*



@chebaby
I'm sure you will have thangs togevver when you step out.  

Are you DC'ing?


----------



## chebaby

What's up with some of my words not finishing


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> *I don't think it is. It's not in their goodbuys section anymore... *
> *We may have to ask if there's any hope for it.*


@rileypak 
If I knew this was going to happen I woulda' stockpiled it like a Mug. 

@chebaby did you know SSI discontinued the Pomegranate Curl Quench and Banana Brulee?


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> I'm sure you will have thangs togevver when you step out.
> 
> Are you DC'ing?


 what's deep conditioning lol
I haven't deep conditioned in probably a year


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> * what's deep conditioning lol
> I haven't deep conditioned in probably a year *



@chebaby
You need to get back to that. 

You can keep a DC'er on 10-15 minutes can't you?

I know there's a thread on folks that don't DC.  I think it's therapeutic for me.  I couldn't do my Hurr w/o DC'ing!

Well, you probably still got a lot of DC'ers in your Stash?


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

See, this that crap I hate. 

Something told me to take pictures but I didn't.  I purchased a full size jar of the Cream and Coco Avocado Matcha Smoothie based off the sample when she debuted it.  

The sample looked like whipped shea butter with avocado oil separating.  Still, it was divine.  Sank in immediately softening. Yummy. 

The full size jar looks like a heavy clay butter cream type product.  It was so heavy I had to mush it in my strands.  

I'm not about these reindeer games -_-


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Saludable84 said:


> Downy and Tide. Those are the smells respectively. How are you getting past that?



Very light amount used.  I prefer the Coily custard more than any thing.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

shawnyblazes said:


> *See, this that crap I hate.
> Something told me to take pictures but I didn't.  I purchased a full size jar of the Cream and Coco Avocado Matcha Smoothie based off the sample when she debuted it.  The full size jar looks like a heavy clay butter cream type product.  It was so heavy I had to mush it in my strands.
> 
> I'm not about these reindeer games -_-*



@shawnyblazes 
That's terrible. 

Both you and @CeeLex33 spoke about her consistency issues.  That makes me afraid to try anything else from her. 

But I wouldn't know, because the only thing I've purchased from her has been the Spun Sugar Reconstructor.

No you didn't put Rudolph in the middle of this mess!


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> You need to get back to that.
> 
> You can keep a DC'er on 10-15 minutes can't you?
> 
> I know there's a thread on folks that don't DC.  I think it's therapeutic for me.  I couldn't do my Hurr w/o DC'ing!
> 
> Well, you probably still got a lot of DC'ers in your Stash?


I've ju been lazy. As much as I was obsessed with hair I wou have never guessed I would become hair lazy lol


----------



## chebaby

@IDareT'sHair T tell me about keraveda. So far I'm like this super ego oil. I want to go back and get the 1010 oil.
What have you used?


----------



## flyygirlll2

Welp.... I got the SM LP Detangler and the SM Peace Rose Oil Styling Gel Cream from Ulta 
I also bought from TMN during the 40% sale. I got the Macadamia Butter or whatever it's called and the Moisture Cream. The payment went through initially without the discount code because I didn't see where to put it. 

I contacted her to let her know. She responded and said that she could refund me the extra amount I paid or send me a 16 oz product of my choice. I asked if she's no longer offering the Condition Me Softly or the Green Tea Mask because those are the products I wanted to try, so in that case she can refund the rest. She hasn't responded back.


----------



## Saludable84

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Saludable84
> I'll go ask!..... *seriously*....



Any answer back yet


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *As much as I was obsessed with hair I wou have never guessed I would become hair lazy lol*



@chebaby
And you was gettin' it done too!.....

Remember our PJ Olympics? 

You need to be gettin' them fangas limbered up nah for BF.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

flyygirlll2 said:


> I contacted her to let her know. She responded and said that she could refund me the extra amount I paid or send me a 16 oz product of my choice. *I asked if she's no longer offering the Condition Me Softly or the Green Tea Mask because those are the products I wanted to try, so in that case she can refund the rest. She hasn't responded back*.



@flyygirlll2 
Thanks for Asking!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Saludable84 said:


> Any answer back yet



@Saludable84 
I haven't sent it yet.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> And you was gettin' it done too!.....
> 
> Remember our PJ Olympics?
> 
> You need to be gettin' them fangas limbered up nah for BF.


Lmmfao I will never forget breaking the Internet on aveyou:laches:


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *Lmmfao I will never forget breaking the Internet on aveyou*


@chebaby 
We Shut it DOWWWNNNN!

They still ain't been right......


----------



## Saludable84

flyygirlll2 said:


> Welp.... I got the SM LP Detangler and the *SM Peace Rose Oil Styling Gel Cream *from Ulta



I would have paypaled you the money for this. Can't find it anywhere.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

IDareT'sHair said:


> @shawnyblazes
> That's terrible.
> 
> Both you and @CeeLex33 spoke about her consistency issues.  That makes me afraid to try anything else from her.
> 
> But I wouldn't know, because the only thing I've purchased from her has been the Spun Sugar Reconstructor.
> 
> No you didn't put Rudolph in the middle of this mess!


Lolololll, I meant the movie.  I'm so peeved right now!!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Saludable84 
Message sent.


----------



## flyygirlll2

@Saludable84 I didn't realize it was difficult to find. Since Ulta is having the B1G1 half off I said *** it


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@flyygirlll2
How long did it take TMN to get back with you?


----------



## flyygirlll2

@IDareT'sHair I contacted her Thursday morning and she responded back later in the day.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@flyygirlll2 
I've emailed her several times in the past and a week or so later she responded saying: 'Sorry..I'm just now seeing this"

So I wanted a reference point.


----------



## flyygirlll2

@IDareT'sHair Thats annoying. I'm hoping she responds by the start of next week. She hasn't given me the refund yet.


----------



## Saludable84

flyygirlll2 said:


> @Saludable84 I didn't realize it was difficult to find. Since Ulta is having the B1G1 half off I said *** it



They are having it here too, but that one is not in stores


----------



## IDareT'sHair

flyygirlll2 said:


> *Thats annoying. I'm hoping she responds by the start of next week. She hasn't given me the refund yet*.



@flyygirlll2
Although I really like her stuff (a lot), however, for me, her Customer Service has been lacking. For Me.

That has happened to me at least twice since I've been buying from her.  A week or so later, she responds saying: "Sorry, I just saw this".

Um...I don't think I'm that "annoying"....


----------



## flyygirlll2

@IDareT'sHair Oh yeah I meant that her response time is annoying. I mean she didn't answer my question about the other products availability or the refund.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

flyygirlll2 said:


> *I meant that her response time is annoying. I mean she didn't answer my question about the other products availability* or the refund.



@flyygirlll2
No, I knew what you meant.

I asked twice about: "Condition Me Softly" and Green Tea & Avocado Mask and never received an answer both times.

So, I don't know what that's about.  She answered everything else except that.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Saludable84

Naturelle Grow will be having a Labor Day Sale.


----------



## Saludable84

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Saludable84
> 
> Naturelle Grow will be having a Labor Day Sale.



Let me go get my cart ready


----------



## Saludable84

I don't want to talk about this Naturelle Grow Mock Cart I have ready.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Saludable84 
I think Imma get the Pink Clay DC'er.  And 'maybe' the Burdock Root & Chamomile?


----------



## flyygirlll2

@IDareT'sHair I'm not understanding why she hasn't answered that question smh. I mean, there's obviously an interest in those products if folks are inquiring about it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@flyygirlll2 
Yep.  She answered everything else, and never even mentioned it.


----------



## flyygirlll2

@IDareT'sHair Idk,but I'll let ya'll know if she miraculously answers me. I still haven't tried the Banana Twisting Cream.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

flyygirlll2 said:


> *Idk,but I'll let ya'll know if she miraculously answers me. I still haven't tried the Banana Twisting Cream.*


@flyygirlll2
Haven't tried mine either.

Absolutely love the Macadamia Butter and the other stuff (More Moisture, Amla & Avocado, Condition Me Softly).  I have not tried the Green Tea & Avocado  Mask yet.

Don't get me wrong.  Sales and Ship times have been on point, but her "response times" are lacking.


----------



## Saludable84

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Saludable84
> I think Imma get the Pink Clay DC'er.  And 'maybe' the *Burdock Root & Chamomil*e?



That's one of my faves. I put about 5 16oz jars in my cart  I'm not playing with clay right now, so I looked at it and said maybe next time.


----------



## flyygirlll2

@IDareT'sHair Even though I have yet to try the products, it sounds like they're good. I was going through my stash and found stuff I've bought but have yet to use; like DM Hair Whip/Curl Cream, BRB Perm Rod Mousse & Chai Tea, SD Mocha Silk, ST'nicals Mollasses Reconstructer and so much more 

Now that I have to look all extra hard at ingredients, some products won't get get used until next year.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@flyygirlll2
You got a lot of good things there that you haven't tried yet.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@flyygirlll2
Honestly, I could "Shop My Stash" and be very happy.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Saludable84
The Pink Clay gets great reviews and it has Argan Oil and I love that.  I'm excited about buying it.

I never even considered purchasing it before, because I never read many reviews on it.

I think my favs have been: Slippery Elm, Herbal Blends, Mango & Coconut Water, Burdock & Chamomile (in that order).


----------



## Saludable84

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Saludable84
> The Pink Clay gets great reviews and it has Argan Oil and I love that.  I'm excited about buying it.
> 
> I never even considered purchasing it before, because I never read many reviews on it.
> 
> I think my favs have been: Slippery Elm, Herbal Blends, Mango & Coconut Water, Burdock & Chamomile (in that order).



The mango and coconut did nothing for me. I tried it when it first came out so idk if it was reformulated. So far that is the only conditioner I don't like. The other 3 I truly love in no particular order. 

I want to try the plantain, but it has Shea butter and I'm not in the mood to play with Shea and my money. I took a gamble on Bekura latte and won. That doesn't always happen. 

I want to try the clay, as pink clay is great in deep conditioner, but since I'm using clay for wash I don't want it to be overkill. I already have to up the protein as it is because of all the added moisture. And my hair doesn't let it go for nada.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Saludable84
You know I've been Goin' Hard on that Pre-Poo.  It really helps me detangle on dry hair.  I've grabbed a 16oz numerous times during her recent Sales.

Although I really love them; lately, I haven't bought any of her Cleansers (I still have a couple Jamaican Me Crazy Cleansing Conditioners).

My last Haul from her, I think M-Day consisted of Grease(s) and Pomades.  I've had Plantain several times and swapped them w/o trying them.


----------



## Saludable84

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Saludable84
> You know I've been Goin' Hard on that Pre-Poo.  It really helps me detangle on dry hair.  I've grabbed a 16oz numerous times during her recent Sales.
> 
> Although I really love them; lately, I haven't bought any of her Cleansers (I still have a couple Jamaican Me Crazy Cleansing Conditioners).
> 
> My last Haul from her, I think M-Day consisted of Grease(s) and Pomades.  I've had Plantain several times and swapped them w/o trying them.



I've heard about the pre-poo but I don't pre-poo. It actually dries my hair out. 

I also don't experiment with cleansers because my hair is a bully. 

She has a green "grease" I want to try, but I have so much stuff already. Does she sell samples of the plantain?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Saludable84 said:


> *She has a green "grease" I want to try, but I have so much stuff already. Does she sell samples of the plantain?*



@Saludable84
Not sure if she sells samples?  @shawnyblazes uses the Pre-Rx as a L-I.  I've never tried it tht way.

I do like her Greases/Pomades especially in Fall/Winter.  I like them all.  The Green/Herbal one, the Rosemary & Parsley, the Honey Balm, the Emu & Argan etc....


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Saludable84
> Not sure if she sells samples?  @shawnyblazes uses the Pre-Rx as a L-I.  I've never tried it tht way.
> 
> I do like her Greases/Pomades especially in Fall/Winter.  I like them all.  The Green/Herbal one, the Rosemary & Parsley, the Honey Balm, the Emu & Argan etc....


Moisturizer.  Leave in.  Twisting agent, it's yummy.  
 I'm not a big fan of her line.  Doesn't do it for me at all. I gave away all of my deep conditioners from her.  I really only liked the silky leave in.  

A good sale, I'd get several prepoos again.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

shawnyblazes said:


> *A good sale, I'd get several prepoos again*.


@shawnyblazes
If You Do:  Request a Custom of the Guava & Fig Pre-Poo.


----------



## KinksAndInk

Used up: HH blueberry lemon verbena refresher spray (1 b/u)


----------



## bajandoc86

Hey luvvies. Hope y'all are doing great. 

I have been trying to stick with my stash and not buy anything. I did good over the last 3 months in terms of hair products. I did however had a weak moment and bought some wigs. 

I just noticed I am running SUPER LOW on my APB simple hair cream *cue panic*. I didn't buy anything during the last APB sale, but since I will be in the States in three weeks, I will order 2 more and pick them up then.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

bajandoc86 said:


> Hey luvvies. Hope y'all are doing great.  *since I will be in the States in three weeks,* I will order 2 more and pick them up then.



@bajandoc86
Ai'ite Nah. 
So things going goodt? *YAY*


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Missjaxon @Beamodel Can you Ladies give us an update on Baton Rogue?


----------



## bajandoc86

IDareT'sHair said:


> @bajandoc86
> Ai'ite Nah.
> So things going goodt? *YAY*



  Yes ma'am. I am so excited to see him for my birthday.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

bajandoc86 said:


> *Yes ma'am. I am so excited to see him for my birthday*.



@bajandoc86
Aww....and you are Slayin' in your Avi.


----------



## Shay72

Happy to report I'm done with my hair.

@rileypak 
Have you used any of the Sarenzo face products? Realized I missed that sale but she have so many. Maybe putting the sales in my planner might help .


----------



## bajandoc86

IDareT'sHair said:


> @bajandoc86
> Aww....and you are Slayin' in your Avi.



Thank you so much Ms.T!


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Missjaxon @Beamodel Can you Ladies give us an update on Baton Rogue?



Thanks for asking @IDareT'sHair 
Water has receeded. The rebuilding process has begun. It's gonna be a long road, just like how it was for Hurricane Katrina.


----------



## rileypak

Shay72 said:


> Happy to report I'm done with my hair.
> 
> @rileypak
> Have you used any of the Sarenzo face products? Realized I missed that sale but she have so many. Maybe putting the sales in my planner might help .





Not yet. My package isn't due until next week some time.


----------



## Shay72

rileypak said:


> Not yet. My package isn't due until next week some time.


Okay, great! Please let me know once you try them. I'm interested in the toner, honey cleanser, and toning moisturizer. My first buys will probably be the toner and toning moisturizer. I'm set on cleanser for a minute, at least through the end of the year maybe longer.


----------



## lindseyerinc

My name is Lindsey, and I'm a product junkie. Last time I made a purchase was today 8/21 on Silk Dreams website. I strive to be better


----------



## rileypak

lindseyerinc said:


> My name is Lindsey, and I'm a product junkie. Last time I made a purchase was today 8/21 on Silk Dreams website. I strive to be better



One of us...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@rileypak

Hey Lady!

What's going on?


----------



## rileypak

@IDareT'sHair 

Hey Ms. T 

Nothing much. I'm currently resting on the couch, waiting on my pain meds to kick in for this wicked headache.

How'd your hair come out this wash day? I wish I was up for washing mine right now. I'll get to it during the week at some point.


----------



## Aggie

Finished another sample of Greaseless Moisture by HQS. Once I'm done with my Bekura Honey Latte, I'll be cracking open a jar of DB Sweet Cocoa Bean Moisturizing Hair Whip. I know this is a multi-purpose whip so I'll try it different ways to see how best my hair likes it.


----------



## Saludable84

Aggie said:


> Finished another sample of Greaseless Moisture by HQS. Once I'm done with my Bekura Honey Latte, I'll be cracking open a jar of DB Sweet Cocoa Bean Moisturizing Hair Whip. I know this is a multi-purpose whip so I'll try it different ways to see how best my hair likes it.



So many favorites in one post. I'm waiting for Bianca to act better, then I'll pull out her stuff I got in here that hiding behind my breastfeeding stuff that's in storage that I haven't used in over a year  and it's so far up in the closet I have to use a step stool that no longer exist. 

Let me go on silk dreams website where you cannot make mock carts


----------



## Saludable84

Used up one jar of SD Shea What! Deux. One more on back up in which both are old formulas. Will re up on the new formula.


----------



## Aggie

Saludable84 said:


> So many favorites in one post. I'm waiting for Bianca to act better, then I'll pull out her stuff I got in here that hiding behind my breastfeeding stuff that's in storage that I haven't used in over a year  and it's so far up in the closet I have to use a step stool that no longer exist.
> 
> Let me go on silk dreams website where you cannot make mock carts


Hmm, I haven't been able to buy stuff from SD in a really long while. The site always seem to be down for some reason. Is it still up?


----------



## Saludable84

Aggie said:


> Hmm, I haven't been able to buy stuff from SD in a really long while. The site always seem to be down for some reason. Is it still up?



It's been up for me. If you purchase after a sale that may be why. She closes her website when the order become too much.


----------



## flyygirlll2

@IDareT'sHair I received a response from TMN today. She said that she will add both the Comdition Me Softly and Green Tea Hair Mask to my order. I asked her when will they become available on the website again. Ughh..So I'll have to wait to see if she responds to that.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@flyygirlll2
Why couldn't she just answer the question regarding their availability?  *shrugs* Now that you mention it, I recall her saying:  "Let me know if you want it and I'll invoice you" when I asked her about them.  

I didn't necessarily "want them" but just wanted to know when/if she was planning to re-list them.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> How'd your hair come out this wash day? I wish I was up for washing mine right now. I'll get to it during the week at some point.




@rileypak
Wash Day went well and I managed to finish up some stuff.  I still need to put a large 'dent' in my DC'er Stash.  I am still working on: DB Pumpkin, NG Coconut Water & Mango, LACE Brahmi and my last bit of Banana Brulee. *sad*

Hope your Headache got much better.

I also took out TGIN's Buttercream to try/use.  Since it's OTG no worries and it's Huge.  It will probably last me longer than I want to use it.


----------



## flyygirlll2

@IDareT'sHair Yeah I was like ummm.. Ok. I mean she could have just easily said it will no longer  be available on the website but she could make them for you if you wish.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@flyygirlll2
I Agree.  I just wanted to know so I could share it with @shawnyblazes and @rileypak because we were discussing those two products and her response was: "If you want them, I can invoice you for them"

That wasn't my question.  Oh Well.

OAN:  I am still waiting on my UBH.  Will email her when I get home.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@flyygirlll2
I was tempted to try pull out and try the Banana last night but put it back and pulled out TGIN Buttercreme (especially since it's OTG).  I'll get around to trying the Banana later on in the Fall. 

I noticed it was no longer listed?  I think it was a "Special Edition" Product?

I love the Velvety Smooth Macadamia Styler.  It is really nice.  And the scent is very light and non-intrusive.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

I'm so tired of this GUHL @IDareT'sHair


----------



## flyygirlll2

@IDareT'sHair I have a feeling she might not relist them but I could be wrong. The Banana Twist Cream was a limited edition item. I might try it in the winter time. I love me some butters, especially during the fall/winter. I hope I like all the products though. 

As far as UBH... danm  that's why I requested a refund. Maybe the manufacture will come correct by BF?


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> @flyygirlll2
> I Agree.  I just wanted to know so I could share it with @shawnyblazes and @rileypak because we were discussing those two products and her response was: *"If you want them, I can invoice you for them*."



But why I gotta do alladat? Just list them or tell me you aren't going to offer them anymore. Geez!!!!


----------



## Saludable84

So I messaged Renee as well. Once she told me yes I told her my cart is ready  this is why they cannot pay you 3 times in one month.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

shawnyblazes said:


> *I'm so tired of this GUHL *



@shawnyblazes
You know I wasn't 'bout to have all that foolishness over here.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> *But why I gotta do alladat? Just list them or tell me you aren't going to offer them anymore. Geez!!!!*



@rileypak 

IKR?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

flyygirlll2 said:


> *I received a response from TMN today. She said that she will add both the Comdition Me Softly and Green Tea Hair Mask to my order. I asked her when will they become available on the website again. Ughh..So I'll have to wait to see if she responds to that.*



@flyygirlll2
Oh, um...so...did you get your Refund?  Oh, I guess that went towards your new items uh?


----------



## flyygirlll2

@IDareT'sHair Nope  shooooot... If she's offering to send both products, I'm down with it


----------



## Aggie

Saludable84 said:


> It's been up for me. If you purchase after a sale that may be why. She closes her website when the order become too much.


Oohhhh! That makes perfect sense. Thank you for that.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@flyygirlll2
Um..So..Lemme know how that turns out.


----------



## Aggie

Finally finished up my bottle of Macadamia Natural Oil Weightless Moisture Shampoo this morning. I had to use shampoo to wash out the DE Honey custard and gel. It was beginning to flake.

That DE Honey custard does not play well with anything it seems. I have to use it alone with oil on top and that's it. Only problem with that is, my hair has no hold and frizzes up after a couple of hours . I know I won't be purchasing it again when it's done for sure.


----------



## flyygirlll2

@IDareT'sHair Lol. Last time she didn't send me a shipping notification, I just recieved the box in the mail. I'll let you know how it goes.


----------



## rileypak

I really need to wash and condition but I just can't muster up the energy.
Maybe I'll try to water rinse and use a rinse out in the shower tonight...

ETA: I REALLY wish I had some SD Destination Hydration for this


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> *I really need to wash and condition but I just can't muster up the energy.*



@rileypak
Okay!Get Going!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@shawnyblazes
Are you using the NetWurks bottle or did you end up transferring it to another bottle?  It was hard for me to maneuver.


----------



## Saludable84

Aggie said:


> Finally finished up my bottle of Macadamia Natural Oil Weightless Moisture Shampoo this morning. I had to use shampoo to wash out the DE Honey custard and gel. It was beginning to flake.
> 
> That DE Honey custard does not play well with anything it seems. I have to use it alone with oil on top and that's it. Only problem with that is, my hair has no hold and frizzes up after a couple of hours . I know I won't be purchasing it again when it's done for sure.



It's the honey. You need humidity for it to work


----------



## flyygirlll2

@rileypak We are <<<here>>>> I can't find the energy either. Today I just applied QB's CTDG and OHB just to keep it moisturized until hopefully this weekend to wash. 

I think I might try doing a WNG but since I get SSK's I'm not sure. My twist outs still look a hot mess so I want to try something else. Mandatory positive; DH likes my natural hair and wants me to wear it out but I don't want to until I find a style that looks nice.


----------



## Saludable84

rileypak said:


> I really need to wash and condition but I just can't muster up the energy.
> Maybe I'll try to water rinse and use a rinse out in the shower tonight...
> 
> ETA: I REALLY wish I had some SD Destination Hydration for this



 I did this this morning because my hair was dry. I used Aussie moist then topped with leave in and sealers. My only complaint is that since oil was in my ends, they look dry but feel soft. 

And I hated Destination Hydration when relaxed but I want to try it now.


----------



## Aggie

Saludable84 said:


> It's the honey. You need humidity for it to work


No that's not it for me since I'm swimming in humidity 365 days of the year. I live in the Bahamas. Heavy moisture is in the air all the time, even during the winter months. I never worry about the effects of humectants on my hair because of this.

So tonight, I used Honey Latte under the custard and it seems fine with that. I don't think it plays well with gels of any kind, whether styling gels or edge tamers . I will try it with my Dudley's PCA Moisture Retainer tomorrow and see how that goes. These two should work well together.


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak
> Okay!Get Going!



I did! 
Didn't do everything I wanted to but I just had to do a little something. I'll do a full wash day this weekend hopefully.

Did a cowash with SSI Green Tea & Ginseng Cowash Conditioner (nice slip & left my hair soft), moisturized my soaking wet hair with Bekura Honey Latte Hair Milk, and sealed with Komaza Care Jojoba Hemp Butter.


----------



## Beamodel

shawnyblazes said:


> I'm so tired of this GUHL @IDareT'sHair



Me too


----------



## rileypak

Saludable84 said:


> And I hated Destination Hydration when relaxed but I want to try it now.



I wasn't a fan either when I was relaxed but I'm glad I kept it cause my natural hair loves it. I hope it loves the new formula too.


----------



## Saludable84

Aggie said:


> No that's not it for me since I'm swimming in humidity 365 days of the year. I live in the Bahamas. Heavy moisture is in the air all the time, even during the winter months. I never worry about the effects of humectants on my hair because of this.
> 
> So tonight, I used Honey Latte under the custard and it seems fine with that. I don't think it plays well with gels of any kind, whether styling gels or edge tamers . I will try it with my Dudley's PCA Moisture Retainer tomorrow and see how that goes. These two should work well together.



I forget your in the Bahamas! The DE doesn't play well with gel. Probably because it has its own hold. It's meant to be a final step and I noticed when I used it with leave in, it was fine, but when I used it this summer it was a fail. I like it, but probably won't repurchase because I could only use it for a couple months.


----------



## Saludable84

rileypak said:


> I wasn't a fan either when I was relaxed but I'm glad I kept it cause my natural hair loves it. I hope it loves the new formula too.



I definitely want to try. Probably use it as a leave in. Get a couple more SWD. I want to get some mocha silk, but I already go through half a jar one wash day. Her conditioners aren't cost effective for me, but they work well and let's be honest, my hair doesn't give anything a fighting chance.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Beamodel said:


> Me too



 Good to see I'm not alone.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

IDareT'sHair said:


> @shawnyblazes
> Are you using the NetWurks bottle or did you end up transferring it to another bottle?  It was hard for me to maneuver.



I'm using the bottle. I havent had an issue with the bottle yet. I feel like I'm the only one ,lol.  I kind of like the way it sprays out of the bottle. @IDareT'sHair


----------



## Aggie

Saludable84 said:


> I forget your in the Bahamas!* The DE doesn't play well with gel. Probably because it has its own hold*. It's meant to be a final step and I noticed when I used it with leave in, it was fine, but when I used it this summer it was a fail. I like it, but probably won't repurchase because I could only use it for a couple months.


Agreed! Only problem was, it didn't have enough hold for my hair with all the humidity we have here. I still had frizz after about 2 hours of the DE in my hair and needed something with a stronger hold. 

Another thing I don't like about the DE Honey Custard - I had to shampoo my hair at least 4-5 times just to wash it out this morning. I certainly will NOT be using that again. I may end up stripping my hair of it's natural oils if I have to keep that up daily. So no, it goes in the trash.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@rileypak @Saludable84
I absolutely loved SD's DH Relaxed.  

I didn't care for WhGB but willing to retry it now as a Natural Head whenever I can catch a good deal.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

shawnyblazes said:


> I*'m using the bottle. I havent had an issue with the bottle yet. I feel like I'm the only one ,lol.  I kind of like the way it sprays out of the bottle.*



@shawnyblazes
It was awkward for me to use (don't ask me why?) My grip is off or something. *shrugs* 

No, @curlyhersheygirl had no problem using the bottle as well.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

How was your day @IDareT'sHair ?


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak @Saludable84
> I absolutely loved SD's DH Relaxed.
> 
> I didn't care for WhGB* but willing to retry it now as a Relaxed Head* whenever I can catch a good deal.


Whoa, did you relax your hair again @IDareT'sHair?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Sorry Gurl....I meant Natural.

@Aggie


----------



## IDareT'sHair

shawnyblazes said:


> *How was your day*



@shawnyblazes
Glad it's almost "Hump" Day.  How is/was yours?

Tryna' decide what I'm using tomorrow and......thinking that I need to Henna this weekend.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@shawnyblazes
I'm also tryna' use up:
DB Pumpkin Seed
SSI Banana Brulee
NG Coconut & Water
LACE Bramhi

I am way over my limit of open DC'ers.  My personal best is x2 no more than x3 at one time.


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> Sorry Gurl....I meant Natural.
> 
> @Aggie


 okay. Whew! That was a close one @IDareT'sHair


----------



## Aggie

I need to try some new DC on the weekend. I need to go shop my stash. I finished one of the NG marshmallow Root DC - the one that's protein-free and I'm halfway through the other one that I guess has protein in it. I'm saving it for a really bad hair day. I used up my NG Coconut Water and Mango Deep Conditioner as well. 

So something new is in order. Let me go look...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Aggie said:


> *okay. Whew! That was a close one*


@Aggie

It shole was a close one!
I'll be 23 months Post 08/26.  I do not want to repeat this lesson again.



Aggie said:


> *I need to try some new DC on the weekend. I need to go shop my stash*. *So something new is in order. Let me go look...*


@Aggie
You got a nice Collection to choose from!  How do you like using Handmade/Naturals?


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

IDareT'sHair said:


> @shawnyblazes
> Glad it's almost "Hump" Day.  How is/was yours?
> 
> Tryna' decide what I'm using tomorrow and......thinking that I need to Henna this weekend.



Stressful but I'm alive and as this world gets crazier and crazier, I'm thankful to be stressed. 

Waiting on this blessing from the Lord!!


----------



## Saludable84

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak @Saludable84
> I absolutely loved SD's DH Relaxed.
> 
> I didn't care for WhGB but willing to retry it now as a Natural Head whenever I can catch a good deal.



You want mine


----------



## IDareT'sHair

shawnyblazes said:


> *Waiting on this blessing from the Lord!!*


@shawnyblazes
Aww...... At the "appointed time" I'm sure it will come to pass.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Saludable84 said:


> *You want mine*


@Saludable84
Thank you for the offer. 

I have too many R/O's to get through.  I really appreciate the offer tho'


----------



## Saludable84

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Saludable84
> Thank you for the offer.
> 
> I have too many R/O's to get through.  I really appreciate the offer tho'



I tried it as a rinse out. It was not the business. I used as a leave in. Ok, I'll let it sit there. Maybe I'll force myself to use it lol


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I Steeped a Pot of Fresh Ginger Root to use as a Rinse tomorrow.


----------



## Saludable84

Giving away:
AIA Cowash
APB Daily Moisturizer
CJ Repair Me
Ecostyler Olive Oil Gel

Used up:
SD Shea What! Deux

Done with:
SD Wheat Germ Butter Conditioner (1 b/u)

Idk what conditioner to replace with the SWD. I think I will replace with an APB conditioner. I need to find a jar now.

Eta: nvm, ill just get a pump


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Saludable84 said:


> *Giving away:
> CJ Repair Me*



@Saludable84 
I thought you were going to keep this as a ligher-weight back up?


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

I am loving the APB ginger root lotion so much.  I can't wait until I can repurchase this item.  

Oddly, I'm not that into the balm.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@shawnyblazes 
Interesting.  I must try that Lotion.  Good to know about the Balm.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

IDareT'sHair said:


> @shawnyblazes
> Interesting.  I must try that Lotion.  Good to know about the Balm.



I think it's the texture and I don't grease my scalp.  @IDareT'sHair  I do want to try the oil @IDareT'sHair


----------



## IDareT'sHair

shawnyblazes said:


> *I think it's the texture and I don't grease my scalp.* *I do want to try the oil*



@shawnyblazes
So, there's a Ginger Oil too?  Hmph.  I do "grease" my scalp, so I may like the Balm.  Um...what's the texture like?


----------



## Aggie

Okay I think I will be using some Redken Extreme Builder Plus with SSI Riche Moisture Conditioner this coming weekend. I just realized that I don't have any handmade protein conditioners but I will be rectifying that during the labor day sales. I have enough commercial protein treatments to last me a long time but I want to try something hand-made for a change. 

NG Bamboo and Babassu Deep conditioner and the NG Natural Aloe and Avocado Deep Conditioner sounds great. I don't think I will be ordering the Intense Deep Conditioner. Didn't hear much raving reviews about that one unless someone can chime in about it. APB Bamboo and Algae Strengthening Mask also looks good. This is tough.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

IDareT'sHair said:


> @shawnyblazes
> So, there's a Ginger Oil too?  Hmph.  I do "grease" my scalp, so I may like the Balm.  Um...what's the texture like?


Mmmmmm, it's like the a hard balm that you have to knead slightly for it to give and then rub to sink in  @IDareT'sHair. It's a slightly tingle to it too.


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> 
> It shole was a close one!
> I'll be 23 months Post 08/26.  I do not want to repeat this lesson again.
> 
> 
> @Aggie
> You got a nice Collection to choose from!  How do you like using Handmade/Naturals?


@IDareT'sHair 

Girl 

I am lovin' dem so much. I don't know how I'm ever going to get through that other stash of mine - you know that commercial one I have?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Aggie
I bought NG Intense when she 1st launched and never reupped on it.  IMO:  I think you made better choices with the ones you bought.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Aggie said:


> *Girl
> 
> I am lovin' dem so much.*


@Aggie

Yeah, I gave up Salon Brands, for the most part, for the Handmades.

I still use a few Salon Brands from time to time, specifically Proteins & Reconstructors.


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> I bought NG Intense when she 1st launched and never reupped on it.  IMO:*  I think you made better choices with the ones you bought*.


Oh Awesome Sauce @IDareT'sHair,

This makes me happy right here .


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> 
> Yeah, I gave up Salon Brands, for the most part, for the Handmades.
> 
> I still use a few Salon Brands from time to time, specifically Proteins & Reconstructors.


@IDareT'sHair I don't think I can give up my commercial products just yet, especially since I can get them right here OTG! It's just easier when I can't get my hands on the handmade stuff, ya know?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Aggie 
Most of them, I've reupped on, (several times over) but not the Intense.  It wasn't "Bad" necessarily, I just wasn't Wow'ed by it.


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> Most of them, I've reupped on, (several times over) but not the Intense.  It wasn't "Bad" necessarily, I just wasn't Wow'ed by it.


@IDareT'sHair 

Say no more. You know I trust your judgement and I do need to be wowed, so no, I won't be getting the NG Intense Deep Conditioner


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Aggie said:


> *I don't think I can give up my commercial products just yet, especially since I can get them right here OTG! It's just easier when I can't get my hands on the handmade stuff, ya know?*



@Aggie
Yeah, I think your Hair gets spoiled.

Salon Brands are much easier to get, but it's 'freeing' once you rid yourself of all those Chemicals, Parabens, Sulfates, Petroleum, etc...


----------



## Beamodel

shawnyblazes said:


> Good to see I'm not alone.



@shawnyblazes That's the Gemini in us. We think alike


----------



## Saludable84

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Saludable84
> I thought you were going to keep this as a ligher-weight back up?


I don't have faith in it anymore


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Saludable84 
Keep it and give it a few more tries.


----------



## rileypak

Ship ship from APB, Up North Naturals, and Lilla Rose


----------



## IDareT'sHair

shawnyblazes said:


> *Mmmmmm, it's like the a hard balm that you have to knead slightly for it to give and then rub to sink in*. *It's a slightly tingle to it too.*



@shawnyblazes
Nope.  She needs to find a way to 'soften' this up.  The _'slight' tingle _sounds good.  I am funny about my Balms and Pomades. 

As @MileHighDiva would say, I have a Ph.D in Balms & Pomades.  I know how they 'spose to feel.

The only "hard pomade" I like currently is Oyin's. 

Right now:  NG gets the award on the best Balms/Grease/Pomades


----------



## KinksAndInk

Gave away 3.5 jars of SM curl enhancing smoothie to my brother. Not a repurchase, not bad but just too thick for my hair and diluting it was just making it last forever and ever and ever to get through a jar.


----------



## rileypak

Anyone tried the Latinoil Chia BB.Cream (or the Latinoil brand) before? For some reason, I found myself intrigued by it when I was reading the Folica email it was featured in...


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Beamodel said:


> @shawnyblazes That's the Gemini in us. We think alike


 @Beamodel


----------



## flyygirlll2

@rileypak I saw the email and was looking at it too  I've been looking more at curl creams and styling gels lately.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@flyygirlll2
It's nice that DH is diggin' your Natural Hair. 

Once you find a style you like and the products, it will be on........


----------



## Saludable84

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> I bought NG Intense when she 1st launched and never reupped on it.  IMO:  I think you made better choices with the ones you bought.



Removed from cart


----------



## flyygirlll2

@IDareT'sHair I was pleasantly surprised by his reaction to my hair  

I still want to master a twist out but we'll see.


----------



## rileypak

flyygirlll2 said:


> @rileypak I saw the email and was looking at it too  I've been looking more at curl creams and styling gels lately.



It just might make the break cut


----------



## flyygirlll2

@rileypak Lol. If you do decide to get it, please give a review.


----------



## rileypak

flyygirlll2 said:


> @rileypak Lol. If you do decide to get it, please give a review.



Who am I kidding? It's crossed my radar and I'm intrigued. 
It'll be on the purchase list


----------



## rileypak

Well apparently everyone was peeping the Latinoil Chia BB.Cream cause it's out of stock now. Hopefully it's back for Labor Day or else I'll have to hunt for it somewhere else.


----------



## Saludable84

flyygirlll2 said:


> @IDareT'sHair I was pleasantly surprised by his reaction to my hair
> 
> I still want to master a twist out but we'll see.



I would really like to do a flat twist out and see how that goes, but the way my density is set up and the way my arms are set up, I'm not that sure I have the patience alone.


----------



## rileypak

Saludable84 said:


> I would really like to do a flat twist out and see how that goes, but the way my density is set up and the way my arms are set up, I'm not that sure I have the patience alone.



^This!

I want to do a flat twist out but I need to learn how to do flat twists and then I need to find the patience to do them


----------



## flyygirlll2

@rileypak Dang that was quick! Hopefully it's restocked by LD.

@Saludable84 I don't even know how to flat twist. I attempted it before and became frustrated so I stopped. I admire other naturals that are able to effortlessly style their hair. I'm not one of those women.


----------



## Saludable84

rileypak said:


> ^This!
> 
> I want to do a flat twist out but I need to learn how to do flat twists and then I need to find the patience to do them



Its actually not hard to flat twist. The hardest part is knowing the right amount of twists to do. I would have to do at least 10 with my density and after the 3rd Im ready to call it quits.


----------



## Saludable84

Got gifted with some SM Peace Rose Oil Gel-Cream. Its half used, but do I care. NOOOOO!!!!!


----------



## rileypak

Saludable84 said:


> Got gifted with some SM Peace Rose Oil Gel-Cream. Its half used, but do I care. NOOOOO!!!!!



Y'all got me out here ready to hunt some of this down too...


----------



## Saludable84

rileypak said:


> Y'all got me out here ready to hunt some of this down too...



I haven't seen a bad review yet. The the WNG of the person who have it to me. Poppin!


----------



## Saludable84

I want to try Carols Daughter Mimosa Hair Honey


----------



## flyygirlll2

@Saludable84 Now you got me excited to try that product now. I forgot that I have Keravada Creme Brullee which I may or may not use with it... hmmmm. I used to have to have the CD Mimosa Hair Honey but gave it away since I wasn't really using it.


----------



## Saludable84

flyygirlll2 said:


> @Saludable84 Now you got me excited to try that product now. I forgot that I have Keravada Creme Brullee which I may or may not use with it... hmmmm. I used to have to have the CD Mimosa Hair Honey but gave it away since I wasn't really using it.



The Rose oil is really strong but my friend put it on his beard and it's sleek. The smell is strong but it's sleek.


----------



## flyygirlll2

@Saludable84  @ your freind getting his beard all sleek. Yeah I read about the smell being on the strong side. I hope it's not strong enough to make me feel nauseous.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Evenin' Ladies of U1B1

Under the dryer with - ST'icals Strand Repair.  I'm almost out, but will reup during one of her "decent" Sales.

Will Steam with L.A.C.E. Brahmi.  I have another 16oz b/up but this will definitely make it to my BF List as a Re-Up.

I looked at the Latinoil @rileypak mentioned.  Didn't see the ingredients listed other than Chia?  I was looking at the Vials of Oil. 

Still shopping my Stash.  It is Swole-Up and I need to work to get it down to a manageable size.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl
Hey Curly!
Steaming now with L.A.C.E. Brahmi.  Lurves that stuff.  What did you use today?

I also 'steeped' some fresh Ginger Root and rinsed with Ginger Root today.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

@IDareT'sHair 
Hey sis
I'm trying to stay in my stash as well, but the shopping bug is creeping in lol


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Still Working on:
L.A.C.E. Brahmi
DB Pumpkin Seed
NG's Coconut & Water
SSI's Banana Brulee

My Goal is to finish these up. 

Then I'll pull out:
BelNouvo DC'er
BoBeam DC'er
DB Deep Conditioning Mask


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> Hey Curly!
> Steaming now with L.A.C.E. Brahmi.  Lurves that stuff.  What did you use today?
> 
> I also 'steeped' some fresh Ginger Root and rinsed with Ginger Root today.


@IDareT'sHair 
I used APB's Not easily broken today. I just realized that I don't have a backup for this so I just put one on my BF list.

Let me know how that ginger rinse goes.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> My Goal is to finish these up.
> 
> Then I'll pull out:
> BelNouvo DC'er
> *BoBeam DC'er*
> DB Deep Conditioning Mask


@IDareT'sHair 
This will be in my next rotation as well


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *Hey sis
> I'm trying to stay in my stash as well, but the shopping bug is creeping in lol*


@curlyhersheygirl
You betta' pull out a Can of RAID up in that piece. 

Gurl....You should see this I'gnant Stash over here.   It's Crazy-Stoopid.

But I know you already know what I'm talmbout.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *I used APB's Not easily broken today. I just realized that I don't have a backup for this so I just put one on my BF list.
> 
> Let me know how that ginger rinse goes*.



@curlyhersheygirl
I need to pull APB's White Chocolate Mousse.  I've had that for a minute.  I'll put that in Rotation too.

Ginger Root Rinse felt goodt.  I shoulda' been drinking it.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> *You betta' pull out a Can of RAID up in that piece.*
> 
> Gurl....You should see this I'gnant Stash over here.   It's Crazy-Stoopid.
> 
> But I know you already know what I'm talmbout.


@IDareT'sHair


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl
How's the NetWurks21 going?


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

My first bottle of Netwurks will be finished this week so it seems that it will last me exactly  21 days


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *This will be in my next rotation as well*


@curlyhersheygirl
Yeah, instead of 'collecting' them, I need to be using them 

They are such a great price and the perform well and she's so durn nice.

I think I've had that BelNouvo DC'er since last BF.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *My first bottle of Netwurks will be finished this week so it seems that it will last me exactly  21 days*



@curlyhersheygirl
I was thinking the exact same thing earlier this evening. 

My 21st day will be 08/31 and I will probably finish up that bottle then too.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> How's the NetWurks21 going?


@IDareT'sHair 
Posting the same time about the same topic lol. You're always in my head.
It's going great. I'm not a person that focuses on length so I can't speak on whether or not I got increased growth. However, this stuff greatly decreased my shedding and breakage so I suspect that retention will increase. My scalp feels amazing and although it contains protein, my hair was never dry or hard. I will be getting 3 more next week since I really like how it conditions my scalp


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> I was thinking the exact same thing earlier this evening.
> 
> My 21st day will be 08/31 and I will probably finish up that bottle then too.


@IDareT'sHair 
Are you using it once or twice daily


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl
Some of the DC'ers on my BF List:
16oz BeeMine
16oz Brahmi
16oz NG Coconut Water & Mango?  Or maybe Slippery Elm?

*in the act of full disclosure, I really don't need a thing. BF or Cyber-M.

Have you tried the NurCreations yet?  I'm wondering about that one?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *Are you using it once or twice daily*



@curlyhersheygirl
Twice.  What about you?  Morning & Evening. 

@shawnyblazes is also using it this way.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl
I do want a couple Pomades from TPS.  I got to make sure that's on my list.  Fall/Winter Staple.

OAN: I don't really need any QB, but I'd get another CTDG.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> Some of the DC'ers on my BF List:
> 16oz BeeMine
> 16oz Brahmi
> 16oz NG Coconut Water & Mango?  Or maybe Slippery Elm?
> 
> *in the act of full disclosure, I really don't need a thing. BF or Cyber-M.
> 
> Have you tried the NurCreations yet?  I'm wondering about that one?


@IDareT'sHair 
You know I don't need anything either, especially DC's but I will be getting a few favorites that I don't have backups for.

I haven't tried it yet. I'm trying to use up some older stuff before I get into that one. I'm hoping to get to it before BF though


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> Twice.  What about you?  Morning & Evening.
> 
> @shawnyblazes is also using it this way.


@IDareT'sHair 
I've only been using it nightly. I wanted to start off slowly. Next 21 days I'll be using it in conjunction with my emu oil mix to see what happens


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl
That sounds good with the Emu mix.

What's on the Curl-Fam's list of BF DC'ers?  Anything?  Gone go for Five Hunnen?

Oh, and I'll probably try to grab another Liter of UBH.  I may get this L-Day, so I can have a b/up.

This is ridiculous.  She told me it 'should' come in to her shop today. 

*frustrating and super annoying*  I cannot allow myself to be in this situation again.


----------



## Saludable84

All this time I thought bought moisturizing conditioner and I really bought soufflés


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl
I'm Creamed & Butta'ed up too.  There is absolutely nothing I need.


----------



## Saludable84

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> Some of the DC'ers on my BF List:
> 16oz BeeMine
> 16oz Brahmi
> 16oz NG Coconut Water & Mango?  Or maybe Slippery Elm?
> 
> *in the act of full disclosure, I really don't need a thing. BF or Cyber-M.
> 
> Have you tried the NurCreations yet?  I'm wondering about that one?



Do any of us?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Saludable84 said:


> *All this time I thought bought moisturizing conditioner and I really bought soufflés *



@Saludable84 
I heard those were simply delicious!  @shawnyblazes loves those. 

Good you got those in your Stash.

Please give your review after you use it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Saludable84 said:


> *Do any of us?*



@Saludable84
I.Don't.Know? 

But I know who don't. 

I mean, ya'll can't even make it a couple weeks w/o tryna' buy something.

So, I have serious doubts.


----------



## Saludable84

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Saludable84
> I heard those were simply delicious!  @shawnyblazes loves those.
> 
> Good you got those in your Stash.
> 
> *Please give your review after you use it.*



Oh, I've used it. It's BAE! Seriously, I could live off of this, DB PSC, NG HB and SM SI all my life! They are just all the more expensive of my DCs 

Now that I remember, the moisturizing conditioner (b1g1 1/2) came out $4 cheaper with shipping so I said whatever and got these. There really was no difference. Now, I'm twerking and regretting buying two at the same time.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Saludable84
Yeah, I have a few I 'could live off of too' but Nah....it's the Thrill of the Hunt that keeps me going.


----------



## Saludable84

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Saludable84
> I.Don't.Know?
> 
> But I know who don't.
> 
> I mean, ya'll can't even make it a couple weeks w/o tryna' buy something.
> 
> So, I have serious doubts.



It's a hard habit to kick. Shopping my stash and saving seems so surreal


----------



## Saludable84

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Saludable84
> Yeah, I have a few I 'could live off of too' but Nah....it's the Thrill of the Hunt that keeps me going.



Exactly. I need variety with my reglas.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Saludable84
I Agree.  It's a very difficult habit to break


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

@IDareT'sHair 
The following are definite repurchases on BF
APB
Not easily broken
Lemon grass detox
Bamboo & algae

NG
Mango & coconut water


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl 
496, 497, 498, 499, 500


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> 496, 497, 498, 499, 500


@IDareT'sHair


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl
I have some one-offs I want to use up too by EOY:
KJ's Neapolitan DC'er
Inashi (may reup on this BF) *never tried - need to try*
Siamese Twists Marcujua (sp) DC'er


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


>



@curlyhersheygirl 

......


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I read in another thread, someone posted _Prevention means Retention_ (or something to that effect) and I thought it was Cool.

I have a scaled back NG Cart locked & loaded.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I really like that BlueRoze Beauty Manuka Honey Conditioner (bottle).  I think it is either discontinued, reformulated or now in a jar?  Very nice. 

I think I had x2 and either sold or swapped one when I first bought it w/o trying it 1st. 

Now, she's pretty much out-priced herself with me when you factor in her discounts & shipping costs.

@Saludable84


----------



## rileypak

My hair is so soft 
I thought it was going to be dry cause it seemed to get hard while it was drying but this morning it was so supple and soft and fluffy 

And I'm ready for the break 
Hopefully I'll be grabbing stuff from HerGivenHair, QRedew, Oui.dad, SheaMoisture, Hot Head, and Latinoil....
I gotta get in shape for this next long haul


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> I have some one-offs I want to use up too by EOY:
> *KJ's Neapolitan DC'er*
> Inashi (may reup on this BF) *never tried - need to try*
> *Siamese Twists Marcujua (sp) DC'er*


@IDareT'sHair 
I have those as well. I've used the siamese twist one as a moisturizer and I loved it that way. I didn't realize it was a DC'er


----------



## Saludable84

I saw that I have Jakeala SHHT in my cart with $3 shipping. I will be mad if I order LD and she has a sale since she is not shipping until 9/12, but I do want to try her stuff in the fall solely. 

If I get Naturelle Grow, DevaCurl No Poo Liter and Oui.dad Liter out the way, they are off BF list. Still not pulling the trigger on Siamese Twist unless her discount allows me to forget shipping. 

APB is definitely on my BF list. She's a must in the winter for me


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *I have those as well. I've used the siamese twist one as a moisturizer and I loved it that way. I didn't realize it was a DC'er*


@curlyhersheygirl
Hmph.  Maybe not.  I thought I read that in the listing?

https://www.etsy.com/listing/125098...aya-conditioning-hair?ref=shop_home_active_20


----------



## flyygirlll2

@IDareT'sHair @rileypak @shawnyblazes  So TMN responded back in regards to the conditioner/DC. This is what she said:

"We have a certain time of the year when orders slow down, so we try to only keep those items posted that are repeat orders. With the conditioners they are most poplar during the colder season but they are always available to order by invoice."

So I'm guessing it might become available again durin fall/winter.

ETA- My order is now shipped.


----------



## rileypak

Thanks for letting us know @flyygirlll2
I wish she'd put a FAQ up for that or something.

Now that I know it's coming in the colder season *Birdman hands*


----------



## flyygirlll2

@rileypak I agree. There should be a disclaimer regarding availability of products being seasonal, given that she keeps receiving questions about it.


----------



## KinksAndInk

Used up: Honey's Handmade mango & monoi deep conditioning mask (1 b/u)

Can't/won't repurchase


----------



## MileHighDiva

IDareT'sHair said:


> I read in another thread, someone posted _*Prevention* *means* *Retention*_ (or something to that effect) and I thought it was Cool.
> 
> I have a scaled back NG Cart locked & loaded.


I'm happy some likes my words!


----------



## CeeLex33

Hi Ladies! 

Hope everyone has been well! Used up 2 APB Hair Creams and a Sarenzo Oil- still have seventyeleven more to go, so I'm sticking to this no buy!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

CeeLex33 said:


> *Hi Ladies!
> Hope everyone has been well! Used up 2 APB Hair Creams and a Sarenzo Oil- still have seventyeleven more to go, so I'm sticking to this no buy!*



@CeeLex33 
I was driving home from work this evening sitting in traffic thinking about how ginormous my stash is.  Turrible.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@KinksAndInk @CeeLex33
Why am I liking Honey's Handmades Carrot & Coconut Conditioner?  I do not wanna like any of her stuff.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@shawnyblazes @rileypak @Saludable84
Um...Imma need some conversation ya'll  Come On!

Talk to me!


----------



## Saludable84

@flyygirlll2 she also could have answered you a week ago


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

IDareT'sHair said:


> @shawnyblazes @rileypak @Saludable84
> Um...Imma need some conversation ya'll  Come On!
> 
> Talk to me!




I was on Instagram.   Soultanicals sent me a replacement conditioner.  I had received a bottle that wasn't full in my bundle.  I actually forgot about it until I checked my mail tonight.  

Thinking of I could try it to refresh my hair for bed tonight.  Hmmm

@IDareT'sHair


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

As good as you all are saying some of HH stuff is ,its making me wanna see what the deal is.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

shawnyblazes said:


> *I was on Instagram.   Soultanicals sent me a replacement conditioner.  I had received a bottle that wasn't full in my bundle.  I actually forgot about it until I checked my mail tonight.
> 
> Thinking of I could try it to refresh my hair for bed tonight. *



@shawnyblazes 
Which Conditioner was this Ms. Shawny?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

shawnyblazes said:


> *As good as you all are saying some of HH stuff is ,its making me wanna see what the deal is. *



@shawnyblazes
It's a risky proposition.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

IDareT'sHair said:


> @shawnyblazes
> Which Conditioner was this Ms. Shawny?



It's the Curl Pool Preswim condish. You can use it as a styling cream or leave in or condish rinse out @IDareT'sHair


----------



## Saludable84

IDareT'sHair said:


> @CeeLex33
> I was driving home from work this evening sitting in traffic thinking about how ginormous my stash is.  Turrible.



Under your name it say "Get Your Haul On" 

It's not turrible. It's exactly the way you want it


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

IDareT'sHair said:


> @shawnyblazes
> It's a risky proposition.


 I know!!!  It's @KinksAndInk  fault.


----------



## Saludable84

shawnyblazes said:


> As good as you all are saying some of HH stuff is ,its making me wanna see what the deal is.



I'm tempted too but she seems over the top. HQ having break downs but I think she can come back from that. HH just seems like she needs a few scrubs of down there soap. And it might fix the problem minimally.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Saludable84 said:


> U*nder your name it say "Get Your Haul On"
> 
> It's not turrible. It's exactly the way you want it *



@Saludable84
Put it this way, I am glad we are taking these mini-breaks.  I need to get control over it.

I don't mind having a Large Stash, but I always know when it gets to the point I start feeling really uncomfortable. 

And it's there now.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Saludable84 said:


> I'm tempted too but she seems over the top. HQ having break downs but I think she can come back from that. HH just seems like she needs a few scrubs of down there soap. And it might fix the problem minimally.



Lolololollll @Saludable84   I can't reward bad behavior though.  If she comes to Target, I'll go that route.   I can take it back lol.


----------



## Saludable84

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Saludable84
> Put it this way, I am glad we are taking these mini-breaks.  I need to get control over it.
> 
> I don't mind having a Large Stash, but I always know when it gets to the point I start feeling really uncomfortable.
> 
> And it's there now.



This will be me after LD. I'm hoping to get through 4-6 DCs between then and BF. And none of them include DB or NG


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Saludable84 @shawnyblazes 
I'm dreading opening this Knot in My Fro Joe, because I know I'll probably really like it. 

I wanted t0 try it for a long time.  I do like Knot Going Bananas.

I know Hattache is selling 'some' HH products now, I need to see what they are?  I haven't looked.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Saludable84 said:


> *This will be me after LD. I'm hoping to get through 4-6 DCs between then and BF. And none of them include DB or NG*



@Saludable84 
Yeah, you should always know what that point is deep inside.


----------



## Saludable84

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Saludable84
> Yeah, you should always know what that point is deep inside.





Had I not been hiding and concealing packages, DH would have bought me to the conclusion much sooner


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Saludable84
I over estimated on lotions this Spring/Summer.  I'll have enough to get me through next Spring/Summer, but now being Natural who knows? 

My hair may require lotions this Fall/Winter when I think I need more Butters, Creams, Pomades, Grease?

I guess it all boils down to 'listening' to your hair.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

OT: I asked Siamese Twist if she planned on having a L-Day Sale, she said she has to see how things go.


----------



## rileypak

Opened my Sarenzo. 
Ended up with one wrong scented Coconut Milk Moisturizer (Sandalwood Rose instead of Sandalwood Vanilla) and an extra face mask (Charcoal & Bee Pollen).


----------



## rileypak

These Lilla Rose clips are so cute!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@rileypak
Those Clips are Cuuuute!

Interesting about your messed up Sarenzo order.


----------



## rileypak

I have a ton of stylers according to the spreadsheet. I think I'm going to start experimenting a little with my hair after Labor Day.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> *I have a ton of stylers according to the spreadsheet.* I think I'm going to start experimenting a little with my hair after Labor Day.



@rileypak 
Hmph.  It don't take no spreadsheet to tell you that.  I could have told you that.


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak
> Hmph.  It don't take no spreadsheet to tell you that.  I could have told you that.




I forgot I'd bought stylers from Sarenzo, gel from QB , Hello Curly, Soultanicals gel, Obia custard, Inahsi custard...

Well you get the point


----------



## Saludable84

@IDareT'sHair you have to play with it. Lotions play well with my hair right now without sealer, but it's still touch and go. I have to twist when using them or use a heavy curl styler. This will be my first winter natural but last winter, lotions and creams topped with butters was excellent. That's why I went crazy with the butter and pomades/grease. 

I want to lurk HV because I love their green tea pomade, if they even still sell that


----------



## Saludable84

rileypak said:


> I forgot I'd bought stylers from Sarenzo, gel from QB , Hello Curly, Soultanicals gel, Obia custard, Inahsi custard...
> 
> Well you get the point



*Inserts Ernie Face Palm jpeg here*
*Insert Nene Leakes turning her head gif here* 
*Insert Homer Simpson backing up in the to bushes gif here* 

And when you invite me to shop your stash
*Insert Birdman rubbing hands gif here*


----------



## KinksAndInk

IDareT'sHair said:


> @KinksAndInk @CeeLex33
> Why am I liking Honey's Handmades Carrot & Coconut Conditioner?  I do not wanna like any of her stuff.


Cuz it's good stuff. Sadly her cs sucks. I've got a head full of her products right now and my hair is so soft and shiny smh. I wish she'd do right


----------



## KinksAndInk

shawnyblazes said:


> I know!!!  It's @KinksAndInk  fault.


 How this become my fault? I found out about her cuz of y'all pjs. But she honestly has some great things. I haven't disliked one thing due to it being a bad product. The only thing I didn't care for was the cowashes but that's because I like my cowash to lather a little.


----------



## KinksAndInk

And with all this talk about HH...I may or may not be scrolling her website. I really wanna take her off the never again list but I don't think she deserves it. She gotta have a friend or cousin or something on LHCF. If so can y'all help her get her act together smh?


----------



## KinksAndInk

Sooo...NurCreations has a new product...organic avocado green tea pudding


----------



## IDareT'sHair

KinksAndInk said:


> *And with all this talk about HH...I may or may not be scrolling her website. I really wanna take her off the never again list but I don't think she deserves it. She gotta have a friend or cousin or something on LHCF. If so can y'all help her get her act together smh?*



@KinksAndInk 
I really don't wanna like her stuff. *sucks teef*


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> *I forgot I'd bought stylers from Sarenzo, gel from QB , Hello Curly, Soultanicals gel, Obia custard, Inahsi custard...*
> 
> *Well you get the point *



Um...x2 Dorm Size Fridges - welp that's all I need to know.


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> Um...x2 Dorm Size Fridges - welp that's all I need to know.



Only one is in use 

The other is still boxed up...for now


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@rileypak
Just the simple 'need' for one lets me know you're on overload.

You dealin' with an OG PJ here.  You know I know all the tricks of the trade.

Boxed/Un-Boxed doesn't matter.  I know how to translate PJ-talk.


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak
> Just the simple 'need' for one lets me know you're on overload.
> 
> You dealin' with an OG PJ here.  You know I know all the tricks of the trade.
> 
> Boxed/Un-Boxed doesn't matter.  I know how to translate PJ-talk.




I'm in very slight denial sis!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@rileypak
Denial is not a river in Egypt.When's your Up North 'stuff' going to arrive?


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak
> Denial is not a river in Egypt.When's your Up North 'stuff' going to arrive?





Some time next week...it just made it to the US yesterday


----------



## KinksAndInk

IDareT'sHair said:


> @KinksAndInk
> I really don't wanna like her stuff. *sucks teef*


Neither do I. I'm down to one jar of a few things and I'm weeping inside. I have to see what hattache has. But some of her sales are so good. I'm torn.


----------



## MileHighDiva

Speaking of Hattache...How will BF work this year, now that they have a physical retail space?  Someone should find out...


----------



## rileypak

So much loot opened in the past two days


----------



## IDareT'sHair

MileHighDiva said:


> *Speaking of Hattache...How will BF work this year, now that they have a physical retail space?  Someone should find out...*


@MileHighDiva
Well go find out!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> *So much loot opened in the past two days *



@rileypak

Gurl...That looks so delicious, it's bringing tears to my eyes!.....


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak
> 
> Gurl...That looks so delicious, it's bringing tears to my eyes!.....



I want to use everything right away 

Thankfully 95% of this stuff is body products and will get used much sooner than the hair stuff


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@rileypak
I just wanna tell you Sis....You  just made my Day!

Lovin' the Eye Candy! *goes back to take another little peek*


----------



## rileypak

@IDareT'sHair


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@rileypak
Okay...So...What's in those bottles next to the smaller flat top jars? 

I need a "Glossary"


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak
> Okay...So...What's in those bottles next to the smaller flat top jars?
> 
> I need a "Glossary"



So there was all the Up North Naturals stuff (the twist butter is in the bubble wrap), the APB body.wash & Refresher Spray & foaming cleanser (jar) & Moisturizing Cleansing Creme (jar) & feminine wash & face lotion, and then all the Sarenzo body and face stuff I bought for myself and the family.
Whew that was a lot to list


----------



## KinksAndInk

I wanna buy something


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@rileypak I saw the APB and Sarenzo "stuff" there was several others I was unsure of.

I'm also glad & relieved all of that is over there and not over here.......


----------



## IDareT'sHair

KinksAndInk said:


> *I wanna buy something *



@KinksAndInk 
Wonder why "your girl" hasn't had any Sales lately?


----------



## KinksAndInk

IDareT'sHair said:


> @KinksAndInk
> Wonder why "your girl" hasn't had any Sales lately?


Cuz folks stay acting up. I need Toni at NurCreations to get her life together and restock the DC and have a sale and lower her shipping. And I need Valencia at HH to get allllll her ish together...but if her Labor Day sale is right I might dip a toe in.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

QB CTDG has my Hair uber moisturized! 

I am really lovin' this right now.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

KinksAndInk said:


> *And* *I need Valencia at HH to get allllll her ish together...but if her Labor Day sale is right I might dip a toe in. *



@KinksAndInk
Oh My....Is she having one?.....


----------



## KinksAndInk

IDareT'sHair said:


> @KinksAndInk
> Oh My....Is she having one?.....


I don't think she skipped a holiday this year so I'm expecting one. Lemme go stalk her IG


----------



## IDareT'sHair

KinksAndInk said:


> *Cuz folks stay acting up. I need Toni at NurCreations to get her life together and restock the DC and have a sale and lower her shipping*.



@KinksAndInk
That would be 'nice' because I still want that Serum and maybe something else?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I'm still hoping Hairveda will have a Sale.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@shawnyblazes
What Line has that Overnight Mask?  I couldn't remember who had that? 

I was thinking about this on the way home from work.  It sounds like something I'd like to do tonight.  Even though I "hate" sleeping in conditioner.


----------



## KinksAndInk

IDareT'sHair said:


> @KinksAndInk
> That would be 'nice' because I still want that Serum and maybe something else?


I'm tired of talking to her honestly. Instead of sales she's like you can use the 15off code anytime. Woman that doesn't even take care of shipping! If you don't see that you're losing money, I can't help you see it. You don't care about your coins then neither do I. If she doesn't have a decent BF sale or any sale before the end of the year, I need to find a replacement for her DC cuz I can't be bothered in 2017.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@KinksAndInk 
Yeah, she needs to do better.


----------



## PJaye

rileypak said:


> So much loot opened in the past two days



What is that APB water-like product (clear and in a bottle) in the lower left hand corner?


----------



## Saludable84

@rileypak 

I want to try my QB ABCDEFG butter tonight. I played with Tonga, Palm, Type 4 and Buttery Soy. The way QB melted in, I found my winner


----------



## flyygirlll2

@rileypak Yaaaaaas to those goodies 

So I _finally_ got around to washing my hair. I ended up using HQ Greaseless Moisture and the Curl Keeper Original on top and finished by banding my hair. I really hate the shrinkage. My hair is still damp and I'm sure it won't be dry tomorrow.


----------



## Eisani

Hey all  y'all got me wanting to check out NetWurks . I still have a bottle of the original Surge around here somewhere. I haven't used up anything recently because I haven't done anything lately but a barely washed bun.

I'd like to buy some Naturelle Grow and SSI if there are LD sales... I'm so out of the loop now on sales


----------



## rileypak

PJaye said:


> What is that APB water-like product (clear and in a bottle) in the lower left hand corner?



Lotus Flower Feminine Wash


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

@rileypak 
Thanks for the eye candy. That helps with the package withdrawal I'm having.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

I received my Ulta and Ouidad packages today. Looking forward to trying that Ouidad cowash, hope it doesn't disappoint.


----------



## PJaye

rileypak said:


> Lotus Flower Feminine Wash



Thanks, Sis.  I thought it was something I could spray on my hair.


----------



## rileypak

PJaye said:


> Thanks, Sis.  I thought it was something I could spray on my hair.





I forgot I'd purchased it so before I read the label I thought it was something for my hair too


----------



## Saludable84

flyygirlll2 said:


> @rileypak Yaaaaaas to those goodies
> 
> So I _finally_ got around to washing my hair. I ended up using *HQ Greaseless Moisture and the Curl Keeper Original *on top and finished by banding my hair. I really hate the shrinkage. My hair is still damp and I'm sure it won't be dry tomorrow.



Now you know I have to try this combination 

I'm am very tempted to just leave r/o in one of these days. I have the only length when I do that. But I would have to find the right one and I don't feel like doing that


----------



## flyygirlll2

@Saludable84 Lol. I was actually planning on using the SM LP Detangler and the Peace Gel Cream but the LP has clary sage in it and the gel cream has "essential oil blend"  listed so I was like danm... I have to use something else


----------



## Saludable84

flyygirlll2 said:


> @Saludable84 Lol. I was actually planning on using the SM LP Detangler and the Peace Gel Cream but the LP has clary sage in it and the gel cream has "essential oil blend"  listed so I was like danm... I have to use something else



Use the LP with Curl Keeper. I loved that combo.


----------



## flyygirlll2

@Saludable84 I'm hoping the HQ GM with the CK combo work. My hair feels good for now. The true test will be once it's dry.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Eisani
Hey Ms. Lady!

Yassss......Naturelle Grow will be having a L-Day Sale.


----------



## rileypak

I kinda want that ST Hibiscus Loc N Roll Butta


----------



## divachyk

Pardon the interruption...

Hello Ladies! I haven't been keeping up with the convo but I hope you've been hauling hard and hitting pay nah.  Dh and I are still in Houston. Prayerfully, we can return to Florida by next weekend. There has been some good days and some rough days but God has kept us. Now that the pre-treatment procedures are out of the way, dh is now cleared to start chemo on Monday. Thank you all for the prayers. Keep 'em coming.

Ok, back to the regularly scheduled programming.


----------



## flyygirlll2

@divachyk You and your DH will continue to be in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## MileHighDiva

@divachyk 
Thank you for the update!  Will DH continue chemo treatments when you return to Florida?  

I'm still praying for healing and that God blessed his physicians!


----------



## divachyk

@MileHighDiva, he can do treatments back home but back home Dr's were not speaking life over his situation. Therefore, we rather not deal with them if we can help it. MD Anderson Cancer Center has provided us top notch care. Therefore, we will fly back and forth every 2 weeks for treatment to ensure he's getting the best care possible.


----------



## divachyk

TY @MileHighDiva & @flyygirlll2


----------



## MileHighDiva

divachyk said:


> @MileHighDiva, he can do treatments back home but back home Dr's were not speaking life over his situation. Therefore, we rather not deal with them if we can help it. MD Anderson Cancer Center has provided us top notch care. Therefore, we will fly back and forth every 2 weeks for treatment to ensure he's getting the best care possible.


Good decision and discernment!


----------



## rileypak

@divachyk


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

IDareT'sHair said:


> @shawnyblazes
> What Line has that Overnight Mask?  I couldn't remember who had that?
> 
> I was thinking about this on the way home from work.  It sounds like something I'd like to do tonight.  Even though I "hate" sleeping in conditioner.


 I was knocked out last night.  

Did you order the Curl Origin? @IDareT'sHair


----------



## Saludable84

@divachyk keeping you and DH in my prayers.


----------



## Saludable84

I pretty much have one use left of my APB moisturizing conditioner. That was quick. I want to open the last one buts its too bittersweet.

I think I'll pull out one of these SSI and see how that works


----------



## MileHighDiva

IDareT'sHair said:


> @MileHighDiva
> Well go find out!


Response from Hattache:

Hello, Thanks for reaching out to us. The Black Friday will be similar to prior years in taking care of our Online customers. TA big difference will be that about 3-5 brands may not be available to our online customers. This is because per those brands their products MUST only be sold at the physical store. Thanks for your support.


----------



## Golden75

Hey all!  Trying to catch up!  I got my hair straightened & cut at the CD Mirror Salon a few weeks ago.  I'll def go back a few times per year.  I may even go back for some color next month.  Hair is still straight, but going to wash today.  Pulled out SSI Fortifying mask and in effort to use something up, I found 1/3 jar of BBB Bassasu DC, so I'll slather that on after.  I really don't want to straighten but it's the only way I can avoid ssk's.

I ordered a few bottles of the new surge today .  Hopefully I'll use it enough to see results.  @IDareT'sHair is there a challenge? I bought some OGX scalp spray.  I think it has caffeine and biotin.  I need a boost since I had the stylist chops some inches off.


----------



## KinksAndInk

I'm about to use an emergency pass. I need about 2 or 3 wigs 

And some gel and plastic caps.
and 3 other things.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@divachyk
Continuing to Cover you in Prayer.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@shawnyblazes
Girl thanks.

I was just tryin' to remember what Line had that Overnight DC'er.  Nah....I gotta work on getting this stash down a bit.

And we will be breaking soon for L-Day so I'll see what's up with some of these folks.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Golden75

Hey G!

Yep.  Check in 21 days after your start date (or in between) if you have any issues with the product, itching, burning, irritation.

If not, just kinda touch base every 21 days.  We were going to try to use it until 12-31 and reassess our progress.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@MileHighDiva
Thanks For Checking!

I hope my Naturalista Juicy isn't one of the ones that is "In Store Only" I know Pampered & Twisted has some in-store only's that I was able to get by calling them.

If Naturalista Juicy is one of them, I will be placing a Call.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@flyygirlll2
Did your TMN come?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Saludable84 
Nice results in the NetWurks21 thread.  So far, how are you feeling about the product?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@shawnyblazes
You do your Hair today?  If so, what did you use?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> *I kinda want that ST Hibiscus Loc N Roll Butta *



@rileypak
I thought about it, because I wanted more Strand Repair, but knew I wasn't gone spend $30.00. 

And I really don't need anything.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

IDareT'sHair said:


> @shawnyblazes
> You do your Hair today?  If so, what did you use?


Nope.   Didn't even think about doing it. 

I'll probably do it after church tomorrow.   We were running around all day. 

Little one is sleep but I have a feeling he's going to wake up pretty soon. 

How is your Saturday going lady ? @IDareT'sHair


----------



## flyygirlll2

@IDareT'sHair Yes it came today 

Sooooo that HQ GM and CK combo is a no go. My hair feels dry as all get out.  I had banded my hair and much to my dismay my hair is still stuck at shrinkville and the ssk's.... Lawd   I think I'm going to have to find the energy and patience to wash this out and blow dry to do a small trim. Dis tew much.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@shawnyblazes
I've been "relaxing" all day today (for some reason?).  Rough work week I guess?

I plan to do mine tomorrow as well.  My plan is to apply Henna and go from there.  My "Hair Plans" have totally changed.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@flyygirlll2
You could use your Apalus.  I still haven't tried mine again. 

Each wash day, I keep saying Imma use it, but don't.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I definitely want another jar of CTDG.  I'm kicking myself for not getting it during that last Sale.


----------



## flyygirlll2

@IDareT'sHair I know I'm so annoyed with my hair right now. I haven't used the APalus brush in a minute.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@flyygirlll2
I guess right now, I'm over the annoyed phase and at the phase "it is what it is". 

I know I don't want to go back to relaxing, (at least not in the near future), so Imma hafta' accept what I'm dealing with and try to make it work.

I'm still under a wig, so I guess I only have to "deal with my hair" on wash days.  I honestly don't know what I would do, if I were wearing it out everyday?


----------



## Golden75

Welp... got some heat damage . But I'll call it heat tamed .


----------



## Saludable84

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Saludable84
> Nice results in the NetWurks21 thread.  So far, how are you feeling about the product?



I don't care for the scalp tenderness, but it's bareable. I scaled back to 1x a day due to the tenderness. I just can't scratch or scrub too hard. Otherwise, I'm fine with it. My roots and hair closer to it feel nice and soft and I'm seeing less hair going down the drain.


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair said:


> @flyygirlll2
> I guess right now, I'm over the annoyed phase and at the phase "it is what it is".
> 
> I know I don't want to go back to relaxing, (at least not in the near future), so Imma hafta' accept what I'm dealing with and try to make it work.
> 
> I'm still under a wig, so I guess I only have to "deal with my hair" on wash days.  I honestly don't know what I would do, if I were wearing it out everyday?



I been thinking bout relaxing or texlaxing too.  But I know I'd regret it.  I been annoyed with my hair.  It just does not do what I want it to do.


----------



## Saludable84

flyygirlll2 said:


> @IDareT'sHair Yes it came today
> 
> Sooooo that HQ GM and CK combo is a no go. My hair feels dry as all get out.  I had banded my hair and much to my dismay my hair is still stuck at shrinkville and the ssk's.... Lawd   I think I'm going to have to find the energy and patience to wash this out and blow dry to do a small trim. Dis tew much.
> 
> View attachment 372023



How did you apply? When I shingle or harp, my curl definition is better. You may need something heavier or something with harder hold. You may also need to sit under a dryer to dry faster without the shrinkage.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75 said:


> I been thinking bout relaxing or texlaxing too.  *But I know I'd regret it.  I been annoyed with my hair.  It just does not do what I want it to do.*



@Golden75
I'd be frustrated right with there with you and @flyygirlll2 if I was tryna' wear my hair "out" on a daily.  I'm a cop out to the wig.

You bought the Apalus too, didn't you G?  Did you have good results with it?  I'm not sure why I've only used it once?

For the "health of my hair" I know I probably won't go back to relaxing.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Saludable84 said:


> *I don't care for the scalp tenderness, but it's bareable. I scaled back to 1x a day due to the tenderness. I just can't scratch or scrub too hard. Otherwise, I'm fine with it. My roots and hair closer to it feel nice and soft and I'm seeing less hair going down the drain.*



@Saludable84
Nice Review and good results.


----------



## flyygirlll2

@IDareT'sHair As aggravated as I get, I don't see myself going back to relaxing anytime soon either. I'm going to learn to deal with it for now. I know I couldn't wear my hair out on the daily unless it was straight, that's asking for more ssk's galore... No ma'am.

@Saludable84 I just raked it through my hair if that makes any sense. Yeah my hair pretty much laughed hysterically at this smh.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75 said:


> *Welp... got some heat damage . But I'll call it heat tamed *.



@Golden75 
Heat Trained uh?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

flyygirlll2 said:


> *As aggravated as I get, I don't see myself going back to relaxing anytime soon either. I'm going to learn to deal with it for now. *



@flyygirlll2
Yeah, me either. 

My hair feels, looks, appears more healthy in it's natural state.

And I still have not totally 'ruled out' some type of heat training.  Although, I agree, it is totally aggravating and never really looks nice.

But that would require me to go to the Salon and I'm not ready to do that either.

Especially when I'm sitting on 50-11 products.  Imma roll wid it. (for now).


----------



## Golden75

@IDareT'sHair - If I could find a wig that looked right on me, I would not have this hurr out.  I started looking, but haven't had luck.  I saw a wig on YT that looked promising, but they said the cap is big, and that came from big headed people. LOL.  

I did get the brush and used it several times.  It does the job.  I stay at about 300-325 and get a silky blowout look.  I may bust it out tomorrow.  Maybe.  I just finished blowdrying and trying to figure what I'll do for the week.  Now that my hair is shorter and more layered, buns my be a challenge.  Hair looked great soaking wet.  Had me thinking I could have a bomb wash n go. But I know that thought was a lie.


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Golden75
> Heat Trained uh?



Yup... I had no tangles washing, curls def elongated more so than normal.  However, I did feel before the salon, my hair was leaning towards the side of trained/tamed.  But I said nah... But after salon there is a noticeable difference especially a section in the front.  No curl pattern from root through shaft.  My ends have a very loose 3c look to them though.  

So I'll be laying low on heat for a bit, don't want to rock the boat.  I only blow dried on low using tension method and it was easy peasy.  Usually tension method left me with puffier hair.  

I'm not too concerned, yet, since I have not seen any breakage.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75 said:


> *I did get the brush and used it several times.  It does the job.  I stay at about 300-325 and get a silky blowout look.  I may bust it out tomorrow.*  Maybe.  I just finished blowdrying and trying to figure what I'll do for the week.  Now that my hair is shorter and more layered, buns my be a challenge.  *Hair looked great soaking wet.*  Had me thinking I could have a bomb wash n go. But I know that thought was a lie.


@Golden75
I remember you using the Brush with Great Results now.

My hair is outgrowing my current wig.  Sometimes if I'm not careful, a twist will be hanging out from underneath. #notcute.

My Hair always looks amazing Soaking Wet! 

Yeah.....What's up with that?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75 said:


> *Yup... I had no tangles washing, curls def elongated more so than normal.  However, I did feel before the salon, my hair was leaning towards the side of trained/tamed.  But I said nah... But after salon there is a noticeable difference especially a section in the front.  No curl pattern from root through shaft.  My ends have a very loose 3c look to them though.  So I'll be laying low on heat for a bit, don't want to rock the boat.  I only blow dried on low using tension method and it was easy peasy.  Usually tension method left me with puffier hair.
> I'm not too concerned, yet, since I have not seen any breakage.*



@Golden75
Be Careful G!

A Hard Protein may get you back on track.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Golden75 @rileypak
I know Imma be truly sad tomorrow when I finish up this last jar of SSI Banana Brulee. 

Especially since it temporarily discontinued.  I always took for granted this product would always be around, and now that it's not has me feelin' some kind of way. 

I mean, I didn't consider it an HG or anything, but I did like it and bought it from time to time.

#Pours out some SSI Avocado in memory of Banana Brulee.


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Golden75
> Be Careful G!
> 
> A Hard Protein may get you back on track.



@IDareT'sHair Thats why imma chill with any high heat.  I think I'll be ok.  I'll pull out HTN protein l.i. and the moisturizer.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75 said:


> Thats why imma chill with any high heat.  I think I'll be ok.  *I'll pull out HTN protein l.i. and the moisturizer.*


@Golden75 
Yum!

Isn't it wonderful to have all kinds of Options? 

Folks can say what they want about being a PJ, but it has its Rewards for real.


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Golden75 @rileypak
> I know Imma be truly sad tomorrow when I finish up this last jar of SSI Banana Brulee.
> 
> Especially since it temporarily discontinued.  I always took for granted this product would always be around, and now that it's not has me feelin' some kind of way.
> 
> I mean, I didn't consider it an HG or anything, but I did like it and bought it from time to time.
> 
> #Pours out some SSI Avocado in memory of *Banana Brulee*.



I was actually going to use this today, but I saw the opened Fortifying mask.  I don't see the Fortifying on the site either, unless its rebranded as the repair and restore mask.  Fortifying is really nice too.  Hair was very soft and smooth after rinsing. I'll probably use this up in the next couple weeks.  Think I have a little less than 8oz left.

I found a corner of Okra Winfrey, but I should have more somewhere in the stash boxes.


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Golden75
> Yum!
> 
> Isn't it wonderful to have all kinds of Options?
> 
> Folks can say what they want about being a PJ, but it has its Rewards for real.



YASSSSSSS!!! I was all up in the cray stash thinking "this is ridic, but at least I have some good options for my situation" .  

I need to see whats still in the fridge.  I think thats where the Banana Brûlée may be.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75 said:


> *I was actually going to use this today, but I saw the opened Fortifying mask.  I don't see the Fortifying on the site either, unless its rebranded as the repair and restore mask.  Fortifying is really nice too.  Hair was very soft and smooth after rinsing. I'll probably use this up in the next couple weeks.  Think I have a little less than 8oz left.  I found a corner of Okra Winfrey, but I should have more somewhere in the stash boxes.*



@Golden75
I do still have x1 unopened jar of the Fortifying Hair Mask. 

Yes, now that one I did buy more than Banana Brulee and would 'hate' to see/or find out, that it has been discontinued or replaced.  I consider the Fortifying a 'staple'.

I've been out of Okra Winfrey for some time. 

However, I do have Peach Sugar, Seyani, Cranberry Cocktail, Fortifying, Avocado in my SSI stash though.

I haven't tried hardly any of her newer products.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75 said:


> Y*ASSSSSSS!!! I was all up in the cray stash thinking "this is ridic, but at least I have some good options for my situation" .  I need to see whats still in the fridge.  I think thats where the Banana Brûlée may be*.



@Golden75
YAAAASSSSSS!  Ain't nothing like having Good Options for Our Situations!

That's a good way to put it. 

We are totally "prepared" for ANY/ALL/EVERY Situation.


----------



## rileypak

@IDareT'sHair 


I know how you feel about the Banana Brûlée DC. I never tried it but I definitely have DCs that I'd be crushed to find even temporarily discontinued


----------



## Saludable84

@flyygirlll2 @IDareT'sHair 

I lurked in the wash and go fall challenge for tips. They know what they talking about.


----------



## rileypak

So... when is the break starting?


----------



## Saludable84

rileypak said:


> So... when is the break starting?





Because I may or may not have gotten  that protein filler. 

I may or may not have mock carts at Siamese Twist, Jakeala, NG as well as Amazon carts and lurking other websites for their potential. Definitely getting more ABCDEFG Butter.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@rileypak @Saludable84
Should we say August 31 - September 5th (midnight)?

I am open for suggestions.

We will break again during Halloween for a few days.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Saludable84 said:


> *I lurked in the wash and go fall challenge for tips. They know what they talking about.*



@Saludable84
I "Lurk" over there too! 

See what them W&G heads be talmbout.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> *I know how you feel about the Banana Brûlée DC. I never tried it but I definitely have DCs that I'd be crushed to find even temporarily discontinued*



@rileypak
What do you know about Fortifying?  I hope that has not been replaced with that other product?

I need to convo SSI to check.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@rileypak
This reminds me of @shawnyblazes thread.  How you gone replace your Flagship product(s) without letting folks know.

I just convo'ed them.  The same with Banana Brulee.  There was never anything posted (to my knowledge) about it "temporarily" being discontinued?


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak
> What do you know about Fortifying?  I hope that has not been replaced with that other product?
> 
> I need to convo SSI to check.



I've actually never tried it 
I think it's one of the ones I skipped because of citrus or some other ingredients...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> *I've actually never tried it *
> *I think it's one of the ones I skipped because of citrus or some other ingredients...*


@rileypak 
Must be something else?  Don't think it's "Citrus"?  If it is, for some reason, it has never bothered me.

This is probably the only thing, other than Avocado & Pomegranate that I always kept in my Stash.


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak
> This reminds me of @shawnyblazes thread.  How you gone replace your Flagship product(s) without letting folks know.



THIS!!!
Warn folks so we can start rationing our supplies accordingly or looking for a replacement


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@rileypak
I just convo'ed them.

They bet not come back talmbout Repair & Restore replaced Fortifying. Hotmess.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> *THIS!!!*
> *Warn folks so we can rationing our supplies accordingly or looking for a replacement*



@rileypak IKR?  That really burns my biscuits.

Like I said, I do consider Fortifying a "staple" even if I have 50-11 other ones that might do what it do. 

It's still a product I've always kept in my stash.

Fortifying Hair Masque & Banana Brulee I consider to be the Flagship of the "brand" of their DC'ers.


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Golden75
> I do still have x1 unopened jar of the Fortifying Hair Mask.
> 
> Yes, now that one I did buy more than Banana Brulee and would 'hate' to see/or find out, that it has been discontinued or replaced.  I consider the Fortifying a 'staple'.
> 
> I've been out of Okra Winfrey for some time.
> 
> However, I do have Peach Sugar, Seyani, Cranberry Cocktail, Fortifying, Avocado in my SSI stash though.
> 
> I haven't tried hardly any of her newer products.



@IDareT'sHair I cannot even list all the SSI stuff I have.  It easier to state what I don't!  I do want that Sugar Peach, Green Tea l.i based on @Beamodel review.... um let me see... I think I have everything else.   May be missing a couple other new prods.  I always wanted to try her poo, may be next sale.  

I will say SSI stuff has never spoiled on me, and I have had stuff open for over a year, and it still performed as if it was brand spanking new.  The fortifying is over 2 years old, been open for about a year.  And was bomb today.


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak
> Must be something else?  Don't think it's "Citrus"?  If it is, for some reason, it has never bothered me.
> 
> This is probably the only thing, other than Avocado & Pomegranate that I always kept in my Stash.



I know why I skipped it. 
I have plenty of balancing and protein DCs that I already love. I didn't realize but even my moisturizing DC stash has gotten even larger than I thought...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Golden75 

I always wanted to try the Coriander & Fig (but never got around to it). 

I ran completely out of the Pomegranate (I always got the 16oz) and then that got discontinued. 

I put off buying the smaller bottle(s) she was offering and now it's gone completely.

She is doing #teamtoomuch.  She needs to let her Customers know when stuff like this will be discontinued.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75 said:


> *I will say SSI stuff has never spoiled on me, and I have had stuff open for over a year, and it still performed as if it was brand spanking new.  The fortifying is over 2 years old, been open for about a year.  And was bomb today.*


@Golden75
I Agree.  I've never had her products go bad on me (regardless of how long I've had them).



rileypak said:


> I know why I skipped it.
> I have plenty of balancing and protein DCs that I already love. *I didn't realize but even my moisturizing DC stash has gotten even larger than I thought...*


@rileypak
This is really easy to do.  I have to watch myself with Protein DC'ers or I'll over buy those.  So, I know exactly what you talmbout.


----------



## Golden75

@IDareT'sHair I was thinking about going to look for the coriander & fig, but I just don't feel like digging around for it.  I should though.  

I think I have a Pomegranate in the fridge.  I got it right before she discontinued.  She def dropped several items I like.  Even her body stuff I liked.  But when I went to purchase, nowhere in sight.

I think she lists the discontinued stuff in the Goodbuy's, but she should send an email.  Is the price of banana too high or something?  Why discontinue the good stuff???


----------



## Saludable84

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak @Saludable84
> Should we say August 31 - September 5th (midnight)?
> 
> I am open for suggestions.
> 
> We will break again during Halloween for a few days.



I'm going to be honest, I'm sad but I've been doing better. I'm not really tempted unless it's something I need or been looking for. So I'm just hauling. Winter is "staples only" season. 

I definitely think a break is well deserved and I will agree to any break.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Golden75 
She said she has been unable to get a certain 'ingredient' in the Banana Brulee and rather than totally Reformulate it, she has left it on discontinued status.

Not sure about the other stuff, but I think she ought to let folks know when she will be phasing out stuff. 

I may still be able to pick up the Fortifying someplace else.  But I will be upset if she decided to discontinue it.

I'm not happy about what happened to the Pomegranate Curl Quench either. 

OT:  I wanted to try the Coriander & Fig in the Fall.  I heard the Kiwi Kiss is really good too?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Saludable84 said:


> *I'm going to be honest, I'm sad but I've been doing better. I'm not really tempted unless it's something I need or been looking for. So I'm just hauling. Winter is "staples only" season. I definitely think a break is well deserved and I will agree to any break.*



@Saludable84
I think we've all been doing really good and thinking about our purchases instead of just 'random buying'. 

So, I am proud of everybody for the small strides we have made in such a short time.

PJ-ism is real and it is a very, very difficult habit to break.

If we keep this up, we might end up being BF & M-Day Haulers. 

I'd love to get to the point to save up $500.00 (or whatever $ amount) for both BF & M-Day and do my Hair Haulin' twice a year.


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Saludable84
> I think we've all been doing really good and thinking about our purchases instead of just 'random buying'.
> 
> So, I am proud of everybody for the small strides we have made in such a short time.
> 
> PJ-ism is real and it is a very, very difficult habit to break.
> 
> If we keep this up, we might end up being BF & M-Day Haulers.
> 
> I'd love to get to the point to save up $500.00 (or whatever $ amount) for both BF & M-Day and do my Hair Haulin' twice a year.


Sure sounds good to me


----------



## Saludable84

@IDareT'sHair 
I purchased the DC No Poo Decadence and SM LP leave in. Normally I would have went ham for no reason, but I tried to only succumb to what I need. This month made a big difference for me. 

MIL told DH I have a problem  but don't nobody complain about my hair. DH said I've gotten better with the buying, but I informed him I hadn't bought anything in roughly 2 years.

The no buy has taught me my true needs.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Aggie said:


> *Sure sounds good to me*



@Aggie
What?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Saludable84 said:


> *MIL told DH I have a problem*  but don't nobody complain about my hair. *DH said I've gotten better with the buying*, but I informed him I hadn't bought anything in roughly 2 years.
> 
> The no buy has taught me my true needs.



.... Gurl...Did She?

Good He noticed.  Yeah, this thang is real, it's very hard to break.

I agree it is super easy to go skrait Green Eggs and HAM.

Yeah, it's good to keep focused.  My thing is 'new vendors'.

I always say I'm going to limit the amount of "new folks"/"new lines" I buy from.  Usually no more than x2 a year.

I think this year my new ones were:  TMN and NurCreations?


----------



## Aggie

I finally finished my last bottle of Bekura Honey latte Hair Milk and 1 bottle of Bekura Apple & Sorghum. They may be repurchases but I have to use my NG and ABP stuff first to decide that. 

So far, NG Hibiscus and Honey leave-in is winning some really high points with me at the moment. I haven't even started using my NG Plantain Leave-in as yet and I feel I will REALLY like that one. We'll see though.


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> What?


Hauling twice a year. Might be very hard but it's feasible, even for me. It will help me to save for those times we will be hauling. I will only re-buy staples I'm totally out of outside of these time frames.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Aggie 
It's good that you found some stuff in the Natural/Handmades that you really like/love!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Aggie said:


> *Hauling twice a year. Might be very hard but it's feasible, even for me. It will help me to save for those times we will be hauling. I will only re-buy staples I'm totally out of outside of these time frames*.


@Aggie
Yeah, I know the Creator (LaColocha) *miss her* of this Thread, was trying to get us to move towards that - Saving up to Haul twice a year, but none of us was ready for that back then.

We were haulin' our tails off and there was no reigning us in back then.

Now I see where she was going with that concept.

And....You would probably qualify for "Free Shipping" too doing it that way.

We had said we were all going to try to save $1,000 for BF and of course, we didn't make it happen because we were all too busy buyin' up errrthang.


----------



## Saludable84

@IDareT'sHair mine were Jakeala and NurCreations, which is why I'm hesitatant to try Siamese Twist. I want to be done with them first.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Saludable84 said:


> *Mine were Jakeala and NurCreations, which is why I'm hesitatant to try Siamese Twist. I want to be done with them first.*


@Saludable84
Siamese Twists got me through last Fall/Winter.  They were a life-saver. 

Her Sales were really good last year too.  This year....not so much?

And I know Imma try those Ms. Tiara Dean Butters (or whatever they're called) when she starts shipping again for Fall.

Lemme find that link so I can remember.

http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=1&cad=rja&uact=8&ved=0ahUKEwjw5I77--LOAhXGJCYKHa6SAc0QFggcMAA&url=http://www.mstiaradean.com/product/vanilla-bean-butter-creme&usg=AFQjCNF7dDSWyQnp946UYYq8hmKqm39Ldw&sig2=_7rAjrZuYPTUZ5m9XxjWDQ


----------



## flyygirlll2

@Saludable84 Yeah I've been watching that WNG thread too .

 I just  finally just finished mouisturising and sealing my hair after like 2 hours . I had soooo many ssk's and tangles, I ended up cutting some knots out.  Lesson learned. I will NOT be banding my hair again when it's wet all willy nilly. I used some QB Moringa, AOHC, and sealed with Bekura Java Bean Balm. My hair feels normal again thank God.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@flyygirlll2
Remember when I was really struggling with SSK's & Tangles?  It was a living night mare.

That's when I started twisting things up.  I was allowing my hair to dry free form and it was creating all kinds of knots.

I still get the tangles from time to time (from poor detangling), but I really decreased the amount of SSKs I was getting my keeping the twists heavily moisturized and sealed.  By doing this, when I unravel them, the SSKs aren't nearly as bad.


----------



## flyygirlll2

@IDareT'sHair Yeah that was actually what I was doing before. I was just two strand twisting and pinning my hair up but then I had to go act brand new and try banding my hair wet/loose smdh. Never again. Back to doing what I know so I can go back to being unbothered with this hair.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@flyygirlll2 @rileypak @Saludable84
Twisting and Heavy M&S is my new BFF.  It really changed things for me.


----------



## rileypak

Just reminding myself for the break: 
HerGivenHair
HotHead
QRedew
Oui.dad
Latinoil

I might be forgetting one or two things...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

flyygirlll2 said:


> *Yeah that was actually what I was doing before. I was just two strand twisting* and pinning my hair up but then I had to go act brand new and try banding my hair wet/loose smdh. Never again. Back to doing what I know so I can go back to being unbothered with this hair.


@flyygirlll2 
Yeah, you helped me with this.


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> @flyygirlll2 @rileypak @Saludable84
> Twisting and Heavy M&S is my new BFF.  It really changed things for me.




Mine too! Always air dry in twists.
I'll attempt a WnG at some point when I'm ready to mentally handle the SSKs and/or tangles sure to accompany it


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> It's good that you found some stuff in the Natural/Handmades that you really like/love!


Girl @IDareT'sHair,

It is getting harder and harder to go back to my commercial stash. I keep looking for more handmade products to invest in. I know I will have to narrow down that list soon or I will be in some serious trouble. So far, I love quite a few products from Naturelle Grow, Qhemet Biologics, She Scent It, Donna Marie Moisture Butter, and Bekura. 

I didn't care too much for Siamese Twists however, but I did like the their Cupuacu Carrot Moisture Butter. I can certainly by-pass Camille Rose Naturals since a lot of her products did not work for me with the exception of the Curl Maker that I have. 

I have not yet delved into my Curl Junkie, My Honey Child, and quite a few of HQS products but I do like a couple items I've tried and a couple of them I don't. 

The other brands that I want to try are Jakeala (a definite possibility), Brown Butter Beauty, and 4BellaNaturale on Etsy and maybe some Sarenzo items but not sure yet.


----------



## flyygirlll2

@IDareT'sHair Yes, 2 strand twisting helped me tremendously throughout my transition. DH asked me again if I can wear my hair out. I had to school him by pointing to my  knotty hair tonight before I  detangled/M&S'd. He was looking at me like . I stood there like yup exactly .

@rileypak I air dry in twists too. I migh experiment with blow drying/roller setting later on. I think WNG's look really cute on other naturals and I have been lurking in that WNG thread  but at the same time I'm afraid of the ssk's it might cause. After the nightmare I had to deal with tonight...I'm going to tread carefully on anything new I want to try.


----------



## Saludable84

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Saludable84
> Siamese Twists got me through last Fall/Winter.  They were a life-saver.
> 
> Her Sales were really good last year too.  This year....not so much?
> 
> And I know Imma try those Ms. Tiara Dean Butters (or whatever they're called) when she starts shipping again for Fall.
> 
> Lemme find that link so I can remember.
> 
> http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=1&cad=rja&uact=8&ved=0ahUKEwjw5I77--LOAhXGJCYKHa6SAc0QFggcMAA&url=http://www.mstiaradean.com/product/vanilla-bean-butter-creme&usg=AFQjCNF7dDSWyQnp946UYYq8hmKqm39Ldw&sig2=_7rAjrZuYPTUZ5m9XxjWDQ



I have a cart still open for her too


----------



## KinksAndInk

I think I've scratched my "buy something" itch. But just to be sure, I'll scratch it a lil more tomorrow


----------



## Saludable84

@rileypak @flyygirlll2 @IDareT'sHair air drying in twist is a life saver. These days, I notice if the weather is cool, towel drying a little helps with the drying time without compromising moisture and when it's warm, twisting on wet hair cuts down on product and helps with light or heavy sealing. 

I also learned that detangling, for me, is only good when I use my rinse out. That's it. Then twist on wet hair. Concentrating on the ends and using small amount of protein on the ends when DCing tremendously cut down on SSK and knotting at the ends. 

Doing a WNG takes mucho time, but the results were sooooooo worth it. I had no dryness with the combo and technique I used and it actually lasted 3 days. 

@Aggie i try to at least have a few OTG lines I can fall back on. Cleansers and proteins, as a rule of thumb, have to be OTG. They are very temperamental. I like SSI Okra, but I need a definite. I also have DC and butters, but no leave in or moisturizers as of yet that are "staples". I love my online vendors, but as I've said before, always have a backup to a backup.


----------



## Aggie

Saludable84 said:


> @rileypak @flyygirlll2 @IDareT'sHair air drying in twist is a life saver. These days, I notice if the weather is cool, towel drying a little helps with the drying time without compromising moisture and when it's warm, twisting on wet hair cuts down on product and helps with light or heavy sealing.
> 
> I also learned that detangling, for me, is only good when I use my rinse out. That's it. Then twist on wet hair. Concentrating on the ends and using small amount of protein on the ends when DCing tremendously cut down on SSK and knotting at the ends.
> 
> Doing a WNG takes mucho time, but the results were sooooooo worth it. I had no dryness with the combo and technique I used and it actually lasted 3 days.
> 
> @Aggie i try to at least have a few OTG lines I can fall back on. Cleansers and proteins, as a rule of thumb, have to be OTG. They are very temperamental. I like SSI Okra, but I need a definite. I also have DC and butters, but no leave in or moisturizers as of yet that are "staples". I love my online vendors, but as I've said before, always have a backup to a backup.



@Saludable84

Interestingly enough, most of my Cleansers and Protein treatments are OTG. I like the commercial ones a lot and I think I will keep it that way. I have not invested in any handmade cleansers, co-washes, or pre-poos, because my confidence in them is not very high.

I'm not even sure about the handmade protein treatments either, except Curl Junkie that I have, but as I've said before, I have not yet tried them. So I can't say for sure if they will work well on my hair or not. I will have to report on those later.


----------



## Saludable84

Right now, my HG leave ins are APB lotion (without Shea butter), Bekura Honey Latte and Oyin Hair Dew. My last to try is CRN Moisture Milk. SM LP seems like a staple so far, but that glycerin still scares me. One of the biggest reasons they are all HG is because I don't need to use a lot, so they last a while.


----------



## rileypak

I have over 20 products specifically marketed as leave in conditioners in the stash 
And no products marketed as hair lotions or moisturizers are included in that count either 

I need to do better...


----------



## Saludable84

rileypak said:


> I have over 20 products specifically marketed as leave in conditioners in the stash
> And no products marketed as hair lotions or moisturizers are included in that count either
> 
> I need to do better...



I want to ask, but I also don't want to know 

WTH you got though. Girl..... 
I consider hair milks and lotions as leave ins too  these products I find I need to refresh with water if I need to use again between wash days. 

I wanted to add, I was playing with hair creams  and found some similarities, even with just texture. QB Burdock and Bekura Tonga have the same texture consistencies. Bekura Palm Tapioca has similar texture to MHC Buttery Soy, just not as "greasy" if you get what I'm saying. I would need something under these, but the first two creams I could see myself using them alone.


----------



## Saludable84

Does PuraBody Naturals still exist or did they change their name?


----------



## flyygirlll2

@Saludable84 They're still around. They just changed their name to Amazon Rain or whatever.


----------



## Saludable84

flyygirlll2 said:


> @Saludable84 They're still around. They just changed their name to Amazon Rain or whatever.



Did they reformulate?


----------



## MileHighDiva

Saludable84 said:


> Did they reformulate?


They complied with INCI


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Saludable84 
I know A-Rain discontinued a lot of the things I liked PBN for.  I hear the reformulation of the Murumuru Hair Lotion, the new version is basically the same, so that gives me hope, because I really liked that product.

Still bitter that they did away with Chocolate Smoothie DC'er and Mango & Tea Scalp Butter. 

I bought up all the left over Mango & Tea Scalp Butters she had in stock.....


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Good Morning Ladies! Almost afternoon.

My routine ended up changing again this a.m. 

I made the most delicious looking Henna last night with Coconut Milk and a squirt of Apricot Oil, only to discover this a.m. I am completely out of Indigo.

So, I stuck it in the Freezer.  Will use at a later date.

Used up: x1 Cream & Coco Spun Sugar Reconstructor (x3-x4 back ups)


----------



## Froreal3

shawnyblazes said:


> I'm using the bottle. I havent had an issue with the bottle yet. I feel like I'm the only one ,lol.  I kind of like the way it sprays out of the bottle.
> @IDareT'sHair


Same here. I like the way it sprays. No problems here.



curlyhersheygirl said:


> My first bottle of Netwurks will be finished this week so it seems that it will last me exactly  21 days





IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> I was thinking the exact same thing earlier this evening.
> 
> My 21st day will be 08/31 and I will probably finish up that bottle then too.


Same. My bottle is on its last legs. Good thing I have three more laying in wait.


Saludable84 said:


> @rileypak
> 
> I want to try my QB ABCDEFG butter tonight. I played with Tonga, Palm, Type 4 and Buttery Soy. The way QB melted in, I found my winner


You into the buttas now that you're natchal, I see. Welcome.


----------



## Froreal3

Morning ladies. So I think I grew .5" from this new Surge stuff. I will wait till I see more growth for an actual judgement. I had my hair in these jumbo braids for the past two weeks. Took em down today and my hair was ultra dry. My hair loves protein (which is in the Surge), but due to the jumbo braids, I couldn't properly hydrate it. 

Had to revitalize with cowash and DC this morning. I'm liking the SSI Curl Moist. Used Oyin Hair Dew and APB Cupuacu Avocado on either side, twisted up with MYHC Type 4 and my hair is in heaven.  I liked not having my hands in my hair, but I missed playing with my products.  I'm going to continue protective styling with weaves for the next 6 months though. Wanna see what kind of growth I get with no more weekly washing.

I'm not looking to buy nothing until Blk Friday. Nothing I see is worthwhile right now enough to tempt me outta this no buy. So far on Blk Friday it will only be APB and Keravada. I do need to reup on some SD RCA too. My not again list is so far: NG and HV.


----------



## Saludable84

@Froreal3 haha I started using them last winter regularly, prior to completely big chopping. Prior, I only used them for twist/braid outs but that was rare. I will admit, they play much differently on natural hair though


----------



## Saludable84

I keep thinking about my LD list. 

Outside of my NG conditioners, I think I just want my liter cleansers and re-up on leave ins. 

I've completely made no dents in the DC stash.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Finished Up:
x1 Banana Brulee (no back ups)


----------



## flyygirlll2

I wasn't aware they reformulated. The only thing I liked was the mouisture milk. The sapote hair lotion sucked for my hair at the time.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@flyygirlll2
I loved the Mango & Tea Scalp Butter.  A great Winter Staple.


----------



## Froreal3

IDareT'sHair said:


> @flyygirlll2
> Remember when I was really struggling with SSK's & Tangles?  It was a living night mare.
> 
> That's when I started twisting things up.  I was allowing my hair to dry free form and it was creating all kinds of knots.
> 
> I still get the tangles from time to time (from poor detangling), but I really decreased the amount of SSKs I was getting my keeping the twists heavily moisturized and sealed.  By doing this, when I unravel them, the SSKs aren't nearly as bad.





flyygirlll2 said:


> @IDareT'sHair Yeah that was actually what I was doing before. I was just two strand twisting and pinning my hair up but then I had to go act brand new and try banding my hair wet/loose smdh. Never again. Back to doing what I know so I can go back to being unbothered with this hair.



Yup. From a lifetime natural. It's just best to twist that bad boy up. Moisture lasts better this way too. I live in my twists.


----------



## Froreal3

I didn't like much from PBN/Amazon rain. Didn't like the hard butter or the two scents.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Froreal3 said:


> *Yup. From a lifetime natural. It's just best to twist that bad boy up. Moisture lasts better this way too. I live in my twists.*



@Froreal3
Thank you Ms. Fro.  I know this has helped me tremendously.


----------



## Saludable84

I'm just going to leave the Murumuru alone. I think disappoint stays in its lane that way.


----------



## rileypak

Saludable84 said:


> WTH you got though. Girl.....



As far as leave ins go, here's the brands:
Kurlee Belle
Inahsi Naturals
Mielle Organics
Silk Dreams
The Mane Choice
Naturelle Grow
Treluxe Naturals
Bee Mine
CurlLuxe
PBN
Claudie's Hair Revitalizer
Qhemet Biologics
Shescentit (2 products)
Sarenzo (3 products)
APB (2 products)
LRC (2 products)


----------



## lindseyerinc

I had to reup on my QB brbc, and picked up a butter as well. Why is her shipping so outrageous?


----------



## Froreal3

So I asked Erica from APB to make some type of coconut oil prepoo.  I used to use another brand that was great (shall remain nameless) but I need to keep most of my beloved products from a select few companies. Since I'm in love with APB, I wanna keep most of my $$ with her and a couple others


----------



## Froreal3

lindseyerinc said:


> I had to reup on my QB brbc, and picked up a butter as well. Why is her shipping so outrageous?


Chile, I stopped with QB due to that high arse shipping and high product price. I might pick something up here and there once in a blue, but not on no regular basis.


----------



## Saludable84

@rileypak you make me feel so good. Like super good. 

@lindseyerinc im glad I can find her in Sephora. 

@Froreal3 that will probably be my goal next year.


----------



## KinksAndInk

Collecting wigs for the fall/winter. I need one of these wig selling companies to have a LD sale. I need at least 3-4 more to last me until April. Also wondering if I need 5lbs of Ecostyler since it's only $10


----------



## rileypak

Saludable84 said:


> @rileypak you make me feel so good. Like super good.



Most of those are one off purchases but I do like variety plus these vendors are always pulling stunts.
I have to stay on my PJ toes for back ups to the back ups of the staples and HGs


----------



## Saludable84

rileypak said:


> Most of those are one off purchases but I do like variety *plus these vendors are always pulling stunts.*
> *I have to stay on my PJ toes* for back ups to the back ups of the staples and HGs



You ain't never lied.


----------



## Missjaxon

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Missjaxon @Beamodel Can you Ladies give us an update on Baton Rogue?



@IDareT'sHair 
I have been lurking and unable to post until today. My internet connection has been unreliable. Today was the first time I could make a call on the first try. I know I'm late but here goes. The back waters flooded the areas in Gonzales, St. James and the surrounding areas. The waters in Gonzales were about a city block and half from me but didn't reach my neighborhood. The amount of debris and pieces of people's lives on the streets to be picked up is reminiscent of Rita and Katrina. From what I have seen there are only a few areas that didn't flood to the point of entering homes in the Gonzales area. The relief efforts were plentiful in the beginning but seem to be tapering off here. But Tide is still in the Denham Springs area washing clothes for disaster victims. Please continue to pray for us because the most active part of storm season is upon us. Thank you so much for your concern. It really means a lot to me.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Missjaxon
I think about you all often and pray for you guys.  I know your most "active" storm season is just starting.

Thank you so much for checking in with us and letting us know you're doing okay.

Be Blessed.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

@IDareT'sHair 
Hey sis 
Yesterday the forum wasn't working for me for some reason. What are you up to?
I started my new 21 days of NetWurks yesterday. Looking forward to hearing how it treated others.

Used up the following:
8oz Netwurks revitalizer ( 1 in use and 2 backups in the stash)
8oz SSI blueberry cowash (backups)
8oz APB coffee cowash ( backups)
4oz Sarenzo creamy oil ( backups)
12oz LACE brahmi ( 1 16oz backup)


----------



## Saludable84

So, I found an open bottle of APB Moisturizing Conditioner in a giveaway bag. 1/4 left. Added that the the 1/3 I had left in the shower. I call that winning, until the next wash day.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl
Hey Curl-Gurl!

It was down yesterday evening for me too?  I also finished up x1 NetWurks21 (x2 back ups)

Will be placing another order for another x3 pk soon.

Used up:
x1 TMN Macadamia Styling Butter Caramel Milkshake (x3 back ups *various scents*)


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Evening PJ's!

Hope All is Well.

Guess I'll reup on NW21 (x3 pak) when we break our N/B.

Thinking out the rest of my strategy to make it worth my while.

I know I'll get some Sarenzo on 09-16 if the Sale is good.  And I have some NG in a mock cart.


----------



## Golden75

My Netwurks should be here tomorrow.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Golden75
Hey Lady G!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Should finish up Strand Repair (ST'icals) tomorrow (no b/ups - a definite repurchase at some point).

And I'll probably use up a Jakeala Sweet Honey Hair Thang (back ups *various scents*)

I'll pull out "Knot in my Fro Joe" to use as a Finger Detangler Pre-Poo to use tomorrow. @KinksAndInk


----------



## KinksAndInk

@IDareT'sHair let me know how that works. It's your first time using it right? I was gonna buy some but I don't detangle before I wash so it's kinda useless. Any other uses for it?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@KinksAndInk
It will be my 1st time trying/buying.

I have had the Knot Going Bananas several times tho.

Some folks use it as a L-I.  I think @Shay72 uses it this way.


----------



## KinksAndInk

IDareT'sHair said:


> @KinksAndInk
> It will be my 1st time trying/buying.
> 
> I have had the Knot Going Bananas several times.


I need to look at the ingredients again. Might be useful as a winter prepoo. I'll wait on your review though.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@KinksAndInk 
I think @Shay72 uses Knot in my Fro Joe on a regula' as a L-I.


----------



## KinksAndInk

IDareT'sHair said:


> @KinksAndInk
> I think @Shay72 uses Knot in my Fro Joe on a regula' as a L-I.


@Shay72 what's the verdict on this? How's the smell? Moisturizing abilities? Consistency? Spill the details. Thanks.


----------



## rileypak

I will be unraveling twists tomorrow and doing some light detangling in prep for Thursday's wash. It's time to break out the Claudie's Reconstructor too.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@KinksAndInk
I've opened & smelled.  I do not smell a strong scent of Coffee (Joe). 

It's not as 'heavy' as Knot Going Banana's.  I thought Knot Going Bananas could be in a Jar because it is a lot thicker.

This one has more of a lotion-y consistency.  So far, I think I prefer Knot Going Bananas.  We'll see when I actually use it tomorrow.

This could be 'consistency' issues too.  After all, my package took 50-11 years to get here after her debacle with my package.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> I will be unraveling twists tomorrow and doing some light detangling in prep for Thursday's wash. *It's time to break out the Claudie's Reconstructor too.*



@rileypak 
Love This!

Speaking of Claudie - her L-Day Sale is going to be 28% and the code is WORK.  Will post it in September's Thread.


----------



## KinksAndInk

@IDareT'sHair thanks. I might have to try it...if I let her off punishment.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@KinksAndInk
I'll let you know after I use it tomorrow if it 'does what it says'.

Have you ever used/tried "Knot Going Bananas?"

Lately, from her Line I've been detangling with: Pink Sugar Hibiscus


----------



## KinksAndInk

@IDareT'sHair I rarely try things marketed as a detangler because I only detangle once during wash day and that's when I apply my rinse out. I looked at Knot going bananas but never tried it. I think I was going to get it when she had the LOC bundle for like $13 with that and the peppermint oil but it sold out fast.


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> Speaking of Claudie - her L-Day Sale is going to be 28% and the code is WORK.  Will post it in September's Thread.



She gone have that Bamboo line ready?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@KinksAndInk
I'd definitely get Knot Going Bananas again (if she wasn't so janky).  I'll see if Knot in my Fro Joe helps me detangle with a level of ease.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> *She gone have that Bamboo line ready?*



@rileypak
She didn't mention it.

Enjoy your O-uidad Purchases!


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Golden75
> Hey Lady G!



Hey T!


----------



## Golden75

Anyone ever try Philip Kingsley Elasticizer Extreme?  It looks interesting and gets good reviews.  That price doh .


----------



## MileHighDiva

Golden75 said:


> Anyone ever try Philip Kingsley Elasticizer Extreme?  It looks interesting and gets good reviews.  That price doh .


Yep, @Rozlewis and @ronie hipped me to PK EE.


----------



## Froreal3

I just ordered the Netwurks Coconut Curl Pudding and Hair Cream. Can't hurt to try. My no buy consists of anything over $20.00


----------



## Golden75

MileHighDiva said:


> Yep, @Rozlewis and @ronie hipped me to PK EE.



Thanks. @MileHighDiva.  Is it worth the investment, and where did you purchase from if online?


----------



## MileHighDiva

Golden75 said:


> Thanks. @MileHighDiva.  Is it worth the investment, and where did you purchase from if online?


I ordered mine on Amazon, it was the best price.  I like it, but it's pricey.  My hair loves hydrolyzed elastin.  Especially, in the Nexxus Emergencee.  So, I figured with it in a pre-poo I'd be in business.  

A little goes a long way.  

 Shhh...don't tell nobody.

I'm going to order a $5.39 jar of elastin cream from Piping Rock (PR).  I wanna see if I can save some  's and get the same effect on my hair as the PK. My only hesitation is the PR cream doesn't specify, if it's hydrolyzed or not. 

I'll report back when I'm done with my experiment/research on the PR cream.


----------



## Golden75

MileHighDiva said:


> I ordered mine on Amazon, it was the best price.  I like it, but it's pricey.  My hair loves hydrolyzed elastin.  Especially, in the Nexxus Emergencee.  So, I figured with it in a pre-poo I'd be in business.
> 
> A little goes a long way.
> 
> Shhh...don't tell nobody.
> 
> I'm going to order a $5.39 jar of elastin cream from Piping Rock (PR).  I wanna see if I can save some  's and get the same effect on my hair as the PK. My only hesitation is the PR cream doesn't specify, if it's hydrolyzed or not.
> 
> I'll report back when I'm done with my experiment/research on the PR cream.


Thanks @MileHighDiva.  Please do report back.  I may take the plunge.  I wanted to try and find it on the ground, but I may order from Amazon or use the 10% code and order direct.  Found an old thread that mentioned some scalp stuff so I may look at that one too.


----------



## MileHighDiva

Golden75 said:


> Thanks @MileHighDiva.  Please do report back.  I may take the plunge.  I wanted to try and find it on the ground, but I may order from Amazon or use the 10% code and order direct.  Found an old thread that mentioned some scalp stuff so I may look at that one too.


I just reached out to PR to see if the elastin is hydrolyzed.


----------



## Saludable84

Used up SM JBCO Masque (x3 left) 
Used the last of that APB by mixing with another bottle (x1 left) 

My protein filler waiting at the post office. I think that will be a good balance to my bentonite I will be using. 

I think I am going to start using my 8oz NG conditioners, against my better judgement and Mercury is Retrograde, only because I am getting the 16 ones this weekend.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Still don't have my UBH.  Nope.  Don't have it.  It is suppose to come in this week.

I made this purchase 07/01 and tomorrow is 09/01.  Yep.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Carts Locked & Loaded to:
reup on NW's21
make a minor Hattache purchase
a back up Liter of UBH


----------



## rileypak

Picked up my other Lilla Rose clips. Got a ship ship from Thermal Hair.Care


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@KinksAndInk
Used Knot in my Fro Joe today to finger detangle. It did help me detangle.

However, if I had to choose between the two, I'd probably go with Knot Going Bananas (strictly for the purpose of finger detangling).

Knot in My Fro Joe is a lot thinner consistency and would probably work well as a L-I/Hair Lotion.  Still no Coffee smell.  Maybe very, very faint?

Glad I tried it, because I always wondered about it and now I know.  It's nothing 'super special' like I always thought it would be.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I did hear back from Hattache and my Naturlista "Juicy" is not one of the ones that are "In-Store" Purchases only. *YAY*

They said it was out of their hands.  It was in the agreements with those particular vendors.

I did not ask "which ones" would be requiring In-Store Purchases only and would not allow on-line ordering though.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Used Up:
ST'icals Strand Repair (no back ups) - will definitely repurchase. 

And I do have a couple jars of  Molasses Reconstruct.


----------



## KinksAndInk

@IDareT'sHair thabks for the review. I think I'll pass on it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@KinksAndInk
Yeah.  #disappointment.  

Maybe my expectations were too high and I waited too long.


----------



## KinksAndInk

@IDareT'sHair I'm sure it was the wait. I was going to add her to my BF list but I think I'll pass.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

@IDareT'sHair 
I can't believe that. I can only imagine how upset that situation has made you.

Did they give you an update?


----------



## KinksAndInk

IDareT'sHair said:


> Still don't have my UBH.  Nope.  Don't have it.  It is suppose to come in this week.
> 
> I made this purchase 07/01 and tomorrow is 09/01.  Yep.


This is sad. She should send you a gallon and a 50% off coupon for your next purchase. This wait was worth more than a shipping refund.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *Did they give you an update?*



@curlyhersheygirl

Yeah, she updated me today that it should be in this week. 

Well, today is Wednesday.



KinksAndInk said:


> *This is sad. She should send you a gallon and a 50% off coupon for your next purchase. This wait was worth more than a shipping refund.*



@KinksAndInk
Nope.  She said she would refund shipping/ and give me a discount code on my next purchase.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl
You doin' your Hair today?  What are you using?

I am getting ready to Steam with NG Coconut Water.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl @Golden75 @rileypak
I heard back from SSI.

They need the same thing for the Fortifying Masque that they need for the Banana Brulee, that's why Fortifying is no longer listed.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> You doin' your Hair today?  What are you using?
> 
> I am getting ready to Steam with NG Coconut Water.


@IDareT'sHair 
I used BoBeam cocoa cream to DC and the last bit of honey hemp as a R/O


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl @Golden75 @rileypak
> I heard back from SSI.
> 
> They need the same thing for the Fortifying Masque that they need for the Banana Brulee, that's why Fortifying is no longer listed.


@IDareT'sHair 
Ugh why oh why


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *I used BoBeam cocoa cream to DC and the last bit of honey hemp as a R/O*



@curlyhersheygirl 
Sounds very nice.  How do you like the BoBeam Cocoa Cream?

That final R/O is thebomb.com.gov.biz.edu.net


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *Ugh why oh why*



@curlyhersheygirl

IKR?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@rileypak
What are you DC'ing with these days?

I think I'll be pulling out:  BelNouvo next.


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair said:


> Still don't have my UBH.  Nope.  Don't have it.  It is suppose to come in this week.
> 
> I made this purchase 07/01 and tomorrow is 09/01.  Yep.


@IDareT'sHair Thats crazy!

Got my Netwurks, imma spritz in a bit.


----------



## KinksAndInk

Used up: HH banana foster black soap cowash. No backups, not a repurchase.


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak
> What are you DC'ing with these days?
> 
> I think I'll be pulling out:  BelNouvo next.



Moisturizing: I want to open up SD Avocado Pudding BUT I really need to finish my open jar of Bee Mine first.

Balanced: I plan to finish up my open Mielle Organics and ST Afrotastic Curl Elastic.

Protein: Finish up my open Renew Protein Treatment and open a Reconstructor.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> Moisturizing: I want to open up SD Avocado Pudding BUT I really need to finish my open jar of *Bee Mine* first.
> 
> Balanced: I plan to finish up my open *Mielle Organics* and *ST Afrotastic Curl Elastic.*
> 
> Protein: Finish up my open *Renew Protein Treatment* and open a *Reconstructor.*



@rileypak

Nice, Nice and Nice! 

You got a Super Star Line-Up there.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> Sounds very nice.  How do you like the BoBeam Cocoa Cream?
> 
> That final R/O is thebomb.com.gov.biz.edu.net


@IDareT'sHair 
It was really nice. It just melted in my hair .


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl
It is very nice!

I'm thinking about trying DB Pumpkin as a Final R/O and see how I like it.

I have several jars, so I will dedicate one to use as a Final R/O.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ladies - Please remember to keep Divachyk and her Husband lifted up in Prayer.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> It is very nice!
> 
> I'm thinking about trying DB Pumpkin as a Final R/O and see how I like it.
> 
> I have several jars, so I will dedicate one to use as a Final R/O.


@IDareT'sHair 
It's really nice that way as well


----------



## PJaye

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> It is very nice!
> 
> *I'm thinking about trying DB Pumpkin as a Final R/O *and see how I like it.
> 
> I have several jars, so I will dedicate one to use as a Final R/O.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@PJaye
Yep. 

I had been cowashing with it. 

Then I used it as a L-I and then as a DC'er.  So now, Imma try it as a Final R/O.


----------



## BrownBetty

Hi Ladies,
I haven't bought anything lately. These crochet braids are saving me right now. My next wash I think I will use the APB white chocolate con. I may do an aphogee 2 step. My scalp has been holding up lately. I like the CD scalp soother.
I don't have a list for labor day yet.. sigh.‎


----------



## rileypak

There was an unexpected purchase made with Bekura Beauty


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@rileypak
What did you get from Bekura?

I have a Tonga Mousse sitting in a Cart, but don't wanna pay for Shipping.

I may wait until BF.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl
I pulled out Bel Nouvo DC'er, but switched it to a BoBeam.

You inspired me.  And a have a gagillion of those in my Stash.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

I dont have the urge to purchase anything because I'm trying to get these inches with Netwurks.

 Honestly, Im waiting on Sheamoisture.  I want some Low Porosity leave in conditioner.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@shawnyblazes 
I've made several purchases ALREADY!


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak
> What did you get from Bekura?
> 
> I have a Tonga Mousse sitting in a Cart, but don't wanna pay for Shipping.
> 
> I may wait until BF.



x2 Cocoa Bean & Chicory Sugar Scrubs
x2 Tupelo Cream Soda Bath Float
x2 Honey Latte Hair Milk (unscented)
x1 YAM Nectar


----------



## IDareT'sHair

*We will Resume the N/B on September 5th at Midnight.  We will "Break" again during any Halloween Sales.*


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@rileypak
We gone hafta' slo our roll

I'm waiting on NG and Sarenzo


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak
> We gone hafta' slo our roll
> 
> I'm waiting on NG and Sarenzo





I'm hitting my specified list! The Bekura & SM Target were my only impulse purchases so far...

I'm waiting to see what HerGivenHair and QRedew gon' do...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> *I'm hitting my specified list!*


@rileypak
QB was a 'random' but I'm almost out of CTDG and it's been doing me right lately, so I had to pick up another one.

I was thinking if Bel Nouvo, MHC, Oyin, HV or some other butters/creams in my stash could do what it do, and ended up repurchasing.

It was just easier


----------



## rileypak

@IDareT'sHair

Now if MHC come through with a LD sale, I'll be restocking on Type 4 Hair Cream


----------



## IDareT'sHair

So, I went ahead and picked up another Liter of UBH with the Free Shipping and Discount Code she offered me for the wait.

So, I should have one & a back up whenever it gets here.

Which should last me until around V-Day or hopefully M-Day.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> *Now if MHC come through with a LD sale, I'll be restocking on Type 4 Hair Cream*



@rileypak
I wanna a couple jars of Type3 (for research purposes). 

And I 'thought' I wanted another jar of Sophia's?


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak
> I wanna a couple jars of Type3 (for research purposes).  And I 'thought' I wanted another jar of Sophia's?



I'll be grabbing a 16oz. Type 4 Hair Creme and an 8 oz. Sophia's Hair Grease...if she has a sale.

Otherwise I'll wait for BF and I'll keep rocking with my Komaza Care Jojoba Hemp and break open a jar of APB Whipped Cupuacu Butter.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> I'll be grabbing a 16oz. Type 4 Hair Creme and an 8 oz. Sophia's Hair Grease...*if she has a sale.*
> 
> Otherwise I'll wait for BF and I'll keep rocking with my Komaza Care Jojoba Hemp and break open a jar of APB Whipped Cupuacu Butter.



@rileypak
Highly Unlikely.  Probably not until BF.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

shawnyblazes said:


> I dont have the urge to purchase anything because I'm trying to get these inches with Netwurks.
> 
> Honestly, *Im waiting on Sheamoisture.*  I want some Low Porosity leave in conditioner.


@shawnyblazes 
Me too. I need some more of the superfruit conditioner


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *Me too. I need some more of the superfruit conditioner*



@curlyhersheygirl
The DC'er or the R/O?


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> The DC'er or the R/O?


@IDareT'sHair 
The R/O. I use it as a LI on Ari's hair


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My UBH Ships tomorrow!I cannot wait!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *The R/O. I use it as a LI on Ari's hair*



@curlyhersheygirl
Oh, cause I was gone say, I could send you a DC'er.

*Cackles that Ari & Josiah both have their own lines and products!*  @shawnyblazes


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> My UBH Ships tomorrow!I cannot wait!


@IDareT'sHair 
YAY Finally


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *YAY Finally*



@curlyhersheygirl
IKR?  x2 Whole Months.

At least she did me right with the discount & Refund for Shipping.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> Oh, cause I was gone say, I could send you a DC'er.
> 
> *Cackles that Ari & Josiah both have their own lines and products!*  @shawnyblazes


@IDareT'sHair 
 Yeah these new age kids have it nice. Her hair is so finicky, once I find something that works I have to stick with it


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> Oh, cause I was gone say, I could send you a DC'er.
> 
> *Cackles that Ari & Josiah both have their own lines and products!*  @shawnyblazes



Hes been using all Soultanicals lately.  I really want to order the baby detangler I just dont want to wait on it.  His hair was tangled this morning. I was trying to finger detangle for a week,  Nah suh, little one needs a comb to keep them fairy knots loose. @IDareT'sHair


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> IKR?  x2 Whole Months.
> 
> At least she did me right with the discount & Refund for Shipping.


@IDareT'sHair 
Thankfully she did. I was watching your situation closely to see if I had to put her on the never again list. Hopefully when I decide to get another liter there will be no issues.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl @rileypak
Isn't Jakeala having a Sale?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *Thankfully she did. I was watching your situation closely to see if I had to put her on the never again list. Hopefully when I decide to get another liter there will be no issues.*



@curlyhersheygirl

Nope.  She came through actually better than I expected.....

According to them, the problem was on the end of one of their manufacturers.

I still think they should have suspended Sales on that particular item and listed it OOS until they got it resolved.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> Yeah these new age kids have it nice. *Her hair is so finicky, once I find something that works I have to stick with it*



@curlyhersheygirl 
Little PJ!


shawnyblazes said:


> Hes been using all Soultanicals lately.  I really want to order the baby detangler I just dont want to wait on it.  His hair was tangled this morning. I was trying to finger detangle for a week,  *Nah suh, little one needs a comb to keep them fairy knots loose.*


@shawnyblazes 
*Cackles at him having little fairy knots*


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl @rileypak
> Isn't Jakeala having a Sale?



Oh yeah! I think she was supposed to...


----------



## rileypak

Woohoo, my Hot Heads were delivered this morning!


----------



## Saludable84

rileypak said:


> x2 Cocoa Bean & Chicory Sugar Scrubs
> x2 Tupelo Cream Soda Bath Float
> *x2 Honey Latte Hair Milk (unscented)*
> x1 YAM Nectar



I think I will get this unscented next time. I hate fruit smells. The Body Gelee is delicious. Like  i be feeling super soft. 

@IDareT'sHair I want to try the Tonga soon but I love the consistency when I felt it.


----------



## rileypak

Saludable84 said:


> I think I will get this unscented next time. I hate fruit smells. The Body Gelee is delicious. Like  i be feeling super soft.



Yeah I decided I didn't want that fruity scent to interfere with the scents of my butters this fall.


----------



## Saludable84

rileypak said:


> Yeah I decided I didn't want that fruity scent to interfere with the scents of my butters this fall.



That makes sense. However, I have been thinking of extending smell logic over to all my hair products. With the option, no scent


----------



## Saludable84

Got my Grace Elayne (?) satin lined hat. Im already planning winter hairstyles.


----------



## rileypak

Saludable84 said:


> That makes sense. However, I have been thinking of extending smell logic over to all my hair products. With the option, no scent



Oh no 
I love my natural products but I don't love all their natural scents. I will take fragrance oils in select products any day


----------



## rileypak

Sarenzo is adding some of the scents I've been wanting to try


----------



## rileypak

Ship ship from Folica


----------



## KinksAndInk

Used up: NurCreations Irish moss & burdock root protein reconstructor hair masque

Would repurchase if she had it listed.


----------



## Saludable84

I am going to check out Sarenzo but I no longer use oil for my hair. Their stuff sounds good. 

Got my Neutral Protein Filler, but trying to wait until tomorrow to use my bentonite and really take my time and use it. Also pulling out the NG Chamomile and Burdock. since it has no protein or nada. Wanna take out Jamaica Me Crazy, but I hate trying two new things at once.


----------



## Saludable84

Prior to my BC. So I know I can do it.


----------



## KinksAndInk

Pulled out my HH peaches & honey pomade.


----------



## rileypak

*Used up*
x1 16 oz. Bee Mine BEE-U-Ti-Ful DC (x2 16 oz. backups, repurchase eventually)
x1 Bekura Beauty YAM Nectar (x3 or 4 backups, repurchase during good sales)


----------



## divachyk

I purchased a slap cap to wear when I'm having a busy day and don't feel like doing my hair. I found a cute wig too and grabbed that. I haven't purchased any hair products because I don't want to deal with having to pack them in my luggage for the return flight home. I'm thinking about getting some braids until things settle down medically.


----------



## rileypak

@divachyk


----------



## Aggie

*Used up:*

1 large bottle of Redken Cleansing Hair Cream. I will not be repurchasing this one. I prefer Elucence Clarifying Shampoo and maybe KeraCare 1st Lather Shampoo because I feel they are less drying to my hair then the Redken Cleansing Hair Cream.


----------



## Saludable84

Aggie said:


> *Used up:*
> 
> 1 large bottle of Redken Cleansing Hair Cream. I will not be repurchasing this one. I prefer Elucence Clarifying Shampoo and maybe KeraCare 1st Lather Shampoo because I feel they are less drying to my hair then the Redken Cleansing Hair Cream.



 I had the total opposite reaction


----------



## Saludable84

Giving away: 
SSI Moisture Riche and Curl Moist. 

Welp!


----------



## rileypak

Aggie said:


> *Used up:*
> 
> 1 large bottle of Redken Cleansing Hair Cream. I will not be repurchasing this one. I prefer Elucence Clarifying Shampoo and maybe KeraCare 1st Lather Shampoo because I feel they are less drying to my hair then the Redken Cleansing Hair Cream.



Sorry the Redken didn't work out for you.
That Redken is my bae


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Does anyone have any MissJessies? I dont want to buy one get one 50%. Shoot I only want one thing.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@shawnyblazes
I only have Super Sweet Back Treatment.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Received Ship Notice from QB. (x1 16oz CTDG)


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Saludable84 said:


> I had the total opposite reaction


@Saludable84 
Same here. That shampoo is a staple at my house. We use it once a month.


----------



## Saludable84

shawnyblazes said:


> Does anyone have any MissJessies? I dont want to buy one get one 50%. Shoot I only want one thing.



I have a Transitioners Milk and Couly Custard. BN


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

IDareT'sHair said:


> @shawnyblazes
> I only have Super Sweet Back Treatment.


I should have been more specific.  Anyone have any Miss Jessies Curly pudding, lol?/

Thanks @rileypak


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

I'm trying to decide if to shop CM now or wait till BF. I need to re-up on my Elucence shampoo but that's about it and I don't need it right now since we have one in use.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl
Is CM having a Sale?


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> Is CM having a Sale?


@IDareT'sHair 
Yes 20% off site wide no coupon needed


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl
And 15% w/CM15


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> And 15% w/CM15


@IDareT'sHair 
Exactly. Now you see my dilemma


----------



## rileypak

curlyhersheygirl said:


> @IDareT'sHair
> Exactly. Now you see my dilemma


----------



## Saludable84

shawnyblazes said:


> I should have been more specific.  Anyone have any Miss Jessies Curly pudding, lol?/
> 
> Thanks @rileypak


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Saludable84 said:


>



lolololl @Saludable84


----------



## rileypak

I think I want some Etae


----------



## lindseyerinc

Patiently waiting on my silk dreams to ship


----------



## Saludable84

@rileypak, likewise. I want to try the Carmel treatment. I'm not really experimental with people protein, but she OTG now, so.... I'm DTT (Down To... Try)  

@lindseyerinc yeah, good luck with that.


----------



## rileypak

Saludable84 said:


> @rileypak, likewise. I want to try the Carmel treatment. I'm not really experimental with people protein, but she OTG now, so.... I'm DTT (Down To... Try)



I want a bottle of that too...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Placed a few more little orders
Naturelle Grow (x1 16oz Pink Clay)
Sarenzo (x3 Creamy Oils)
Mehani (x1 package of Indigo)

*hopefully, I'm done*


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

I bit the bullet and got the following from CM ( @rileypak  It's your fault )

x2 L Elucence moisture benefits shampoo
1 16oz DB pumpkin DC


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl
Have you bought anything else since we've been on our "break"? 

I got my ship notice from QB.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> Have you bought anything else since we've been on our "break"?
> 
> I got my ship notice from QB.


@IDareT'sHair 
No. I still haven't purchased the Netwurks revitalizer yet. I may save that for when the break is up since that's excluded from the N/B


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *No. I still haven't purchased the Netwurks revitalizer yet. I may save that for when the break is up since that's excluded from the N/B*



@curlyhersheygirl
So, how are you feeling about the product so far?  And have you been consistent using it? 

And....are you getting anything from NG?


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> So, how are you feeling about the product so far?  And have you been consistent using it?
> 
> And....are you getting anything from NG?


@IDareT'sHair 
I use it nightly and I really like it. I thought about using it twice a day but I don't want to be in my hair that much. For this 21 day cycle I'll be applying my emu oil mix 3 days a week in conjunction with the revitalizer to see what happens. So far so good though; this weekend is the first week .

I passed on NG since all I want is the coconut water DC; so I can wait till BF for that


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *I passed on NG since all I want is the coconut water DC; so I can wait till BF for that*



@curlyhersheygirl 
I guess I coulda' waited on this too, because no telling when I'll even getting around to using it.

So, I guess I can cross NG off my list, although I wanna try the "new" Bamboo & Babbasu DC'er.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@shawnyblazes
You are getting some really good growth from NetWurks21. 

Love the Updates.

Yassss.....I'm bragging about Your Hair & Results


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

@IDareT'sHair 
How do you like it?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl 
I like that 'fact' that I am not having a reaction from it. 

Especially since I'm always the one


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> I like that 'fact' that I am not having a reaction from it.
> 
> Especially since I'm always the one


@IDareT'sHair 
 I hear ya


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl
So considering the fact that I don't have any irritation from it, I'm good. 

I've been on it, so I hope I get some decent results.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl 
I'll be steaming with BoBeam tomorrow 

Thanks for the mention.


----------



## blackviolet

Do we have a code for Nur Creations?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@blackviolet
I think there is.  Check the NurCreations Thread in the Vendors Forum.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

IDareT'sHair said:


> @shawnyblazes
> You are getting some really good growth from NetWurks21.
> 
> Love the Updates.
> 
> Yassss.....I'm bragging about Your Hair & Results



 Thank You SIS @IDareT'sHair


----------



## IDareT'sHair

shawnyblazes said:


> *Thank You SIS*



@shawnyblazes
It's gorgeous, it's healthy, the moisture levels are on point,  It's growing so lovely. 

It's looking goodt.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Golden75
You buying anything on our little "break" Lady G?


----------



## rileypak

curlyhersheygirl said:


> I bit the bullet and got the following from CM ( @rileypak  It's your fault )


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl

That @rileypak is a mess!


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> 
> That @rileypak is a mess!


@IDareT'sHair 
Yes she is


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

I have a APB cart sitting.  Not interested in anything else really. I'm about to get crochet braids next month.  I'll be in those back to back until the new year.  

Sheamoisture needs to do something.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl 
I hope we can pick up some more Honey Hemps on the 'cheap' this year. 

We gotta be on the lookout.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl @rileypak @shawnyblazes
I think I'm done. 

HV would be the only thing that could get my monnneeeee. 

There could be one or two others.....I guess.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl @shawnyblazes @rileypak
So...Ya'll skippin' APB?....


----------



## Aggie

I got a few things from Naturelle Grow and She Scent It so far. Waiting on APB and then I'll be good.


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl @shawnyblazes @rileypak
> So...Ya'll skippin' APB?....



Skipping hair stuff, yes. 
I'm getting a TON of body.wash though


----------



## Golden75

Is there a code for BoBeam?
Today's purchases:
PK Elasticizer Extreme
3 NW21
1 NW pudding
1 NW cream
Ketty Cactus Hair Food
Betty Hutton Hair tonic


----------



## rileypak

I forgot about Sarenzo! 
Let me go grab some of my _different_ scents in the body frosting


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Golden75
> You buying anything on our little "break" Lady G?



@IDareT'sHair I was buying same time you posted


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75 said:


> *Is there a code for BoBeam?*



@Golden75
It's either Aug25 or August25


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl @shawnyblazes @rileypak
> So...Ya'll skippin' APB?....


NO. That's the only thing I'm getting.  Unless SM does something.  I want that ginger oil, another ginger lotion and a ucs. @IDareT'sHair


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75 said:


> *I was buying same time you posted*



@Golden75
It Figures.  You know how the "minds" of a PJ work. 

You know our minds all work together.


----------



## Golden75

I found a 1/4 jar of APB hair cream.  That some good stuff.  Lemme see what she doing.  I haven't ordered in ages.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

shawnyblazes said:


> *I want that ginger oil, another ginger lotion and a ucs. *



@shawnyblazes
I want somma' this too.  But I'll wait.


----------



## rileypak

So I'm grabbing tons of body stuff and still waiting to see if HGHair and QRedew will do anything.
Otherwise, I've done really good this break!
So far...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> *Otherwise, I've done really good this break!*
> So far...



@rileypak


Done Really Good At What?

What Did I Miss?  Um...Who's Post Have I been Reading?

ETA: I think somebody done stole your Screen Name.


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak
> 
> 
> Done Really Good At What?
> 
> What Did I Miss?  Um...Who's Post Have I been Reading?
> 
> ETA: I think somebody done stole your Screen Name.



I have done goodt thank you very much
 

You know I would have hit CurlMart, Shescentit, AND Soultanicals by now...along with the predetermined list


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@rileypak
I just came back from doing a 'mock' NurCreations Cart (for x2 Pre-Poos) not sure Imma get them though.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@rileypak Is there a Code for ST'icals?  I made a cart while lurking at work, and couldn't figure out what the Sale was?  Nothing came off.


----------



## flyygirlll2

@IDareT'sHair It's FS35 for 35% off.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@flyygirlll2
Thank you Ms. Lady!

I wouldn't mind getting a 16oz something, but I can't find anything.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

All the Strand Repair is gone, gone gone.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I wonder if 'stuff' will get restocked before the Sale ends?


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak Is there a Code for ST'icals?  I made a cart while lurking at work, and couldn't figure out what the Sale was?  Nothing came off.



I got an email with a code I think?
Lemme check...
ETA: @flyygirlll2 got it! 

And I made a NurCreations cart too.
That shipping tho


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@rileypak 
I got the Code.  I also heard back from ST'icals.  They will restock again sometime this weekend.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@rileypak
Are you done? 

If I could grab a couple Stand Repairs, I'd consider myself having a successful L-Day experience. 

HV would be the icing on the cake, but that's looking doubtful.


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak
> Are you done?
> 
> If I could grab a couple Stand Repairs, I'd consider myself having a successful L-Day experience.
> 
> HV would be the icing on the cake, but that's looking doubtful.



As far as hair, no. Will wait to see if HGHair and QRedew post something later this holiday. Considering Hattache too but otherwise, I'll just hit pay now on both from my list.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> *And I made a Nureations cart too.*
> *That shipping tho *


@rileypak
Utterly ridiculous.


----------



## Aggie

rileypak said:


> Sorry the Redken didn't work out for you.
> That Redken is my bae


The only reason I will go back to it is if I can't find my Keracare 1st Lather or Elucence Clarifying Shampoo. Honestly, if I can go through my hair care journey without ANY clarifying shampoo/or any other clarifying stuff, and my hair not suffer, that's the route I would take. I hate clarifying, to be quite frank. It's a necessary evil for my hair .


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@KinksAndInk
*cough* I see Your Girl, is offering a Sale on her Cowashes.  Pffft.  Hmph.


----------



## rileypak

So that Phyto sale...


----------



## flyygirlll2

@IDareT'sHair I bought 2 Knot Sauce Hair Glide or whatever it's called. I also purchased 2 Networks 21 bottles, WGHO, Supermane Cuticle Repair and Supermane Oil from Komaza, and the Bamboo Serum with the Mollases Pre-Poo from Nurcreations. Shipping was less than $7 but maybe because it was just 2 items? Idk.

I've been on a shopping binge. I'm going  through it personally and I really need something to make me feel better right now... even if it's temporary.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@flyygirlll2
You have been haulin' your behind off!.....

Hope you feel better


----------



## flyygirlll2

@rileypak Danm that Phyto sale. Let me mosey on over there.


----------



## rileypak

Komaza is having a sale?


----------



## KinksAndInk

IDareT'sHair said:


> @KinksAndInk
> *cough* I see Your Girl, is offering a Sale on her Cowashes.  Pffft.  Hmph.


I'm not buying a thing. Not a single darn thing....I think


----------



## IDareT'sHair

For Fall/Winter I think Imma pre-poo finger detangle with Ghee (research), and see how it goes.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

flyygirlll2 said:


> *Danm that Phyto sale. Let me mosey on over there.*



@flyygirlll2
I looked over there at my Supplements.  Haven't hit PayNah yet though.


----------



## flyygirlll2

@rileypak I purchased from Komaza last week. I haven't received any word from them regarding a sale. 

@IDareT'sHair I think I still have a bottle of those supplements. I don't think I'll end up getting anything. I might hit up Hattache though and *maybe* APB.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@rileypak
I don't need anything right now either, but 40% is great!


----------



## Golden75

I am soooooo glad I did not get any E'Tae Products from House of Beauty.  Much cheaper with the 25%.  Got the Caramel Rx, Hair Gloss, Silk Protein Conditioner, hair and scalp cream. 

Let me see Phyto.  I have a double pack of supplements I caught on a good sale.  But these was my joints when I popped them back in the day, so I could grab more for the right price.


----------



## BrownBetty

rileypak said:


> I think I want some Etae



I have the whole line - the buttershine.  I used to use it on my leave out when I wore weave.  I haven't done my whole head yet.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75 said:


> *Let me see Phyto.  I have a double pack of supplements I caught on a good sale.  But these was my joints when I popped them back in the day, so I could grab more for the right price*.



@Golden75
Aren't they incredibly wonderful?

I *Heart* them


----------



## IDareT'sHair

IDareT'sHair said:


> *I don't need anything right now either, but 40% is great!*



@flyygirlll2
I meant you  Ms. Flygirl!


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Golden75
> Aren't they incredibly wonderful?
> 
> I *Heart* them


@IDareT'sHair Yes!  I should grab some more...  I haven't started taking them again, cause I have some other vitamins open that I ain't taking. .  I really need to learn how to stick to something.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75 said:


> *Yes!  I should grab some more...  I haven't started taking them again, cause I have some other vitamins open that I ain't taking. .  I really need to learn how to stick to something.*


@Golden75
I've liked them better than anything else I've taken.

Beautifully Bamboo and/or is as a good side-kick with them.


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Golden75
> I liked them better than anything I've taken.
> 
> Beautifully Bamboo and/or is as a good side-kick with them.



@IDareT'sHair I have one bottle of BB vitamins.  I took them 2x this week with Country Max.  I really need to step my game up.  I need my inches back so I don't have a struggle donut bun


----------



## MileHighDiva

I was playing around with my cart...
Hattache doesn't have free shipping at $75 anymore 

I emailed them and they replied back promptly with a confirmation.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

So....Picked Up my ST'icals.

I'm done.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl @Golden75 
Morning Ladies!


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

This is what I purchased this morning:
2 SLAPS
1 Hot head


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl @Golden75
> Morning Ladies!


@IDareT'sHair 
Morning sis. Just posting before I hit the road


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *Morning sis. Just posting before I hit the road*



@curlyhersheygirl 
Where you on your way to Ms. C?


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> Where you on your way to Ms. C?


@IDareT'sHair 
Long Island


----------



## Saludable84

Morning,
I'm still on the fence with souldtanicals. @AgeinATL gave me a few things and I wasn't crazy about them. 

I've purchased from Komaza before. Their Reconstructor. I've always said I wanted to try it again. It was the first vendor protein I tried. 

I literally modified by NG cart because of the sudden APB sale. I got two instead of 4 items I planned on getting. She got us good because I was not purchasing until BF. Now, I'm debating on how many soufflés to get. 

Let me go check out some body stuff...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@rileypak @CeeLex33
Under the dryer with - Mission:Condition's Caramel Treatment

One of the best of the best.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My Indigo shipped.


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak @CeeLex33
> Under the dryer with - Mission:Condition's Caramel Treatment
> 
> One of the best of the best.



Ain't it though??? 

Wish I'd found out about her line sooner


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> *Ain't it though??? *
> 
> *Wish I'd found out about her line sooner*



#Bae

I finished up a HempAde recently. 

I keep thinking I 'might' have x1 more?  If not


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@rileypak
What all do you have coming?

I have:
Cathy Howse UBH
Sarenzo
Soultanicals
Qhemet Biologics
NetWurks21
Texture Me Natural
Naturelle Grow
*still seems like i'm missing sum'thin'

My Hattache came.  Although I wouldn't mind picking up x2 more Pomegranates.


----------



## Saludable84

For those that have tried E'tae Carmel treatment, what's it supposed to do? I'm ready to purchase but I want to know the benefits and experience.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Saludable84
Never tried the E'tae version, but Mission:Condition's version is 

It's wonderful.  I can't wait for somebody to try E'tae which has also used M:C (since it's now discontinued) @rileypak


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@CeeLex33 
What M:C do you have left?  I think I 'might' have x3 Caramel's and maybe...just maybe x1 HempAde.


----------



## Saludable84

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Saludable84
> Never tried the E'tae version, but Mission:Condition's version is
> 
> It's wonderful.  I can't wait for somebody to try E'tae which has also used M:C (since it's now discontinued) @rileypak



Her website not working. I want to buy the etae online but for $5 I can walk up the block


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Saludable84
The M:C is Brown and it's very sticky like a sugary-molasses. Smells Delicious. Dries hard.  When you rinse it out

You feel like you may not need to use a Moisturizing DC'er, but I always do.


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl @Golden75
> Morning Ladies!



@IDareT'sHair Good Morning


----------



## CeeLex33

@IDareT'sHair 

Just one jar of Hempade (which I'm REALLY sad about) 2 jars of the Infused Coconut Icing, and a little of her oil. I never got to try the caramel treatment


----------



## Saludable84

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Saludable84
> The M:C is Brown and it's very sticky like a sugary-molasses. Smells Delicious. Dries hard.  When you rinse it out
> 
> You feel like you may not need to use a Moisturizing DC'er, but I always do.



You think the NurCreations would be a decent dupe? I want to try mission, but her website is just not coming up.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

CeeLex33 said:


> *Just one jar of Hempade (which I'm REALLY sad about) 2 jars of the Infused Coconut Icing, and a little of her oil. I never got to try the caramel treatment*


@CeeLex33
I don't remember if I ever had the infused Coconut Icing?  I know that Satin Oil was a nice 'dup' for Sarenzo's Creamy Oil. 

A little thinner and a little nicer (actually) IMO.  It was


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Saludable84
> The M:C is Brown and it's very sticky like a sugary-molasses. Smells Delicious. Dries hard.  When you rinse it out
> 
> You feel like you may not need to use a Moisturizing DC'er, but I always do.


I need to try the M:C again.  I have few things... hope they are still good.


----------



## CeeLex33

@Saludable84 

Unfortunately Mission closed down- I think there was hope that she might come back one day, but that hasn't happened yet


----------



## Golden75

Saludable84 said:


> You think the NurCreations would be a decent dupe? I want to try mission, but her website is just not coming up.


I don't think Mission reopened.  @IDareT'sHair Did she ever come back?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Saludable84 said:


> You think the NurCreations would be a decent dupe? *I want to try mission, but her website is just not coming up.*



@Saludable84
The Mission:Condition Line has been discontinued.

I didn't know Nur Creations had one?  Not sure.  I'd probably go with the E'tae, especially since they were one of the originators of Caramel Treatments.


----------



## CeeLex33

@IDareT'sHair 

It's an exact dupe of Hairveda's Vatika Frosting in every way- scent, performance and almost ingredients too.


----------



## Saludable84

CeeLex33 said:


> @Saludable84
> 
> Unfortunately Mission closed down- I think there was hope that she might come back one day, but that hasn't happened yet



For a while now I've tried. I thought it was a wrong address. I heard of the discontinues but I didn't know it was the entire site. I guess the choice is etae. Let me see what shipping is like


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75 said:


> *I don't think Mission reopened.  Did she ever come back?*


@Golden75
Nah G - She's still gone.



Golden75 said:


> *I need to try the M:C again.  I few things... hope they are still good.*


They should be.  Mine are still just as wonderful as ever. 

I'd love to have those DC'ers she had again. 

That Terraforma and the other one.


----------



## flyygirlll2

@Saludable84 Mission Condition is no longer in business. I have the Etea caramel treatment, well half a bottle left. It's sticky so it's best to apply it on wet hair. I've used it when I used to blow dry my hair /flat iron. It's marketed as a reconstructer but it can be used as a DC. 

I liked it. It did help soften the hair and made it a bit more manageable at the time ( at least for me). I want to try the other products with the treatment to see how it all works together.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

CeeLex33 said:


> *It's an exact dupe of Hairveda's Vatika Frosting in every way- scent, performance and almost ingredients too.*



@CeeLex33
Nope.  Now I know I didn't have that one.

She really had some good stuff.  I hated that she left. 

That Satin Oil was excellent.  The Goji Hair Milk too.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

flyygirlll2 said:


> *Mission Condition is no longer in business. I have the Etea caramel treatment, well half a bottle left. It's sticky so it's best to apply it on wet hair.*



@flyygirlll2
Well, at least we know they were both sticky.


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Golden75
> Nah G - She's still gone.
> 
> 
> They should be.  Mine are still just as wonderful as ever.
> 
> I'd love to have those DC'ers she had again.
> 
> That Terraforma and the other one.



@IDareT'sHair I really thought she planned to come back.  Hopefully she can soon.  I had to toss one terraforma.  It turned into soup, but the other 1 or 2 I have didn't.  I was going to pull out the hempade recently, but I refuse to open something else before I finish one of the many already opened things.

I think I want to make one more purchase... trying to hold out. Need to return some things at the mall, so thats freeing up some coins.  Oh I was thinking of a new bonnet.  I need to find one that stays on.


----------



## Golden75

My PK Elasticizer shipped yesterday.  Should be here Tuesday.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Golden75 
I ran through that Terraforma and the other one (some kinda Honey something) 1st because I didn't want them to go bad and I had those Large Jars from when she was getting ready to close like 14oz DC'ers. 

I think the Terraforma was a Pre-Poo or a Cleanser?  I can't remember, but I wish I had some.

Yeah, she said at one time after things got "settled" she would try to come back.


----------



## rileypak

Waiting for
Oui.dad, Phyto, Bekura Beauty, Folica, and I can't remember what else right now...


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Golden75
> I ran through that Terraforma and the other one (some kinda Honey something) 1st because I didn't want them to go bad and I had those Large Jars from when she was getting ready to close like 14oz DC'ers.
> 
> I think the Terraforma was a Pre-Poo or a Cleanser?  I can't remember, but I wish I had some.
> 
> Yeah, she said at one time after things got "settled" she would try to come back.



I still have half a jar of Terraforma...I hope it's still good. I have two jars of HempAde although my nephew was tearing into my open jar when he was here


----------



## flyygirlll2

@IDareT'sHair Yeah they are. I still have a full bottle of the MC caramel protien. I've kept it in the fridge this entire time and it's still good.


----------



## CeeLex33

I only made 2 small orders during this break- (Cream & Coco and Sarenzo) but I'm jonesin to make just one more, maybe Curlmart.


----------



## flyygirlll2

I'm feenin to get something else I just don't know what.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Miss Babies Lemme Tell You!

That Caramel Treatment = 

Put it this way....I've had a very good Wash Day today!.....


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@flyygirlll2 @CeeLex33

I wanted one more thing, and I got my ST'icals Strand Repair. 

So, I hope that I am done until Halloween Sale(s), if there are any.

There are things I bought these last few days, I can scratch a few things off my BF list.


----------



## CeeLex33

^^^ LOLOLOL! (just a little jealous)


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@CeeLex33
I'm steaming with BoBeam mixed with Jakeala's Sweet Honey Hair Thang.


----------



## CeeLex33

My BF list is looking like (of course depending on sales and the status of my stash):

Jakeala (marshmallow flax DC, leave in spritzer, probably add more as we get closer)
J Monique Naturals (DCs) 
Cream & Coco (glaze tincture oils, buttercreams, martini mists, spun sugar reconsrtuctor)  
Sarenzo (limited edition creamy oils) 
APB (maybe)


----------



## IDareT'sHair

CeeLex33 said:


> *Cream & Coco (glaze tincture oils,* buttercreams, martini mists, spun sugar reconsrtuctor)
> Sarenzo (limited edition creamy oils)



@CeeLex33
You got me really wanting these.  Can't wait to try them.

What has Cream & Coco's past BF Sales looked like? Do you know?

This is a new vendor for me.  Really love the Spun Sugar Reconstructor.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@CeeLex33

My "Preliminary" BF List:
Hattache (Naturalista Juicy & other 'stuff) *will try to get most stuff from here*
Jakeala (Sweet Honey Hair Thang)
Hairveda (Miscellaneous)
Bask & Bloom (Brahmi DC'er)
Cream & Coco (Tinctures)
Naturelle Grow (Bamboo & Babbasu DC'er)


----------



## CeeLex33

@IDareT'sHair 

Last year she had 35% off and several door buster items plus $5 shipping I believe. There were some issues with cart holds and site trouble since so many folks were online trying to shop. Honestly not sure what will happen this year since she is pregnant and usually has difficult pregnancies, poor thing.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

CeeLex33 said:


> *Last year she had 35% off and several door buster items plus $5 shipping I believe. There were some issues with cart holds and site trouble since so many folks were online trying to shop*.



@CeeLex33

Oh Lawd!.... Good to know. 

Which 'tinctures' do you personally like?  They all look so delicious


----------



## CeeLex33

@IDareT'sHair 
Nice list! I think I need to try Bask and Bloom- I keep hearing about that Brahmi DC


----------



## IDareT'sHair

CeeLex33 said:


> *Nice list! I think I need to try Bask and Bloom- I keep hearing about that Brahmi DC  *



@CeeLex33
That Brahmi DC'er is everything!  Is it so Goodt.  This DC'er should definitely be on your list

My one-offs would be:
NurCreations
Siamese Twists
Oyin Handmade

And 'maybe' a few others.


----------



## Aggie

Used up a jar of NG Marshmallow Root DC and have my back up on the way. 

I know I have to order the large NG Hibiscus and Honey Leave-in next sale. That stuff is better than Bekura Honey Latte on my hair, not to mention, cheaper too.


----------



## CeeLex33

@IDareT'sHair 
They are all really nice- her scents are usually on point and she does "holiday" scents etc around BF. A few popular ones are Cranberry Cookie and Pumpkin Souffle. She just did a Summer Tincture box with Raspberry Sno Cone, Dragonfruit Slushie and Pineapple Basil Colada. They aren't too strong and I love that they are multipurpose and can be used on hair and body.


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @CeeLex33
> *That Brahmi DC'er* is everything!  Is it so Goodt.  This DC'er should definitely be on your list
> 
> My one-offs would be:
> NurCreations
> Siamese Twists
> 
> And 'maybe' a few others.


Hmm, you make me wanna get this too @IDareT'sHair


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Aggie said:


> *Hmm, you make me wanna get this too*



@Aggie @CeeLex33
It is soooooooooo goodt.  You won't regret that purchase. 

It has so many good Herbs and things in it.  Goes on Smooth.  Feels absolutely wonderful.  Rinses Clean.  Leaves Hair Fully Moisturized & Conditioned.


----------



## CeeLex33

IDareT'sHair said:


> My one-offs would be:
> NurCreations
> Siamese Twists
> And 'maybe' a few others.




I haven't ordered from Siamese Twists in ages! If she has a decent sale I may add her to the list. I need more Sweet Potato Cream, and I've wanted to try that Strawberry spritzer.


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie @CeeLex33
> It is soooooooooo goodt.  You won't regret that purchase.
> 
> It has so many good Herbs and things in it.  Goes on Smooth.  Feels absolutely wonderful.  Rinses Clean.  Leaves Hair Fully Moisturized & Conditioned.


Going to check it out on Hattache right now.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

CeeLex33 said:


> @IDareT'sHair
> *They are all really nice- her scents are usually on point and she does "holiday" scents etc around BF.* *A few popular ones are Cranberry Cookie and Pumpkin Souffle. She just did a Summer Tincture box with Raspberry Sno Cone, Dragonfruit Slushie and Pineapple Basil Colada. They aren't too strong and I love that they are multipurpose and can be used on hair and body*.


@CeeLex33
They sound and look so good.

Especially since I already have my ED JBCO, Pimento, HV Cocosta, Avosoya, Jardin Oil(s), so Cream & Coco's Tinctures will be my new addition to Winter Oil(s), since I won't be focused on picking up staple Winter Oils.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@CeeLex33
I bought a Family Size Sweet Potatoe Hair Cream last BF (still haven't used it).

I also have the Coconut & Pumpkin Hairdress, a couple Raspberry Henna Protein Rx's and the Marjuacau (sp) Hair Cream.

Haven't tried the Strawberry Spritz. 

Lately, her Sales, have not been that great.


----------



## CeeLex33

@IDareT'sHair 
How does the Siamese Twists Cocount Pumpkin Hairdress compare to the Sweet Potatoe Cream? Hair moisturizers and creams are my weakness, the creamier the better. I might be tempted to go on and hit pay now LOL


----------



## IDareT'sHair

CeeLex33 said:


> *How does the Siamese Twists Cocount Pumpkin Hairdress compare to the Sweet Potatoe Cream? Hair moisturizers and creams are my weakness, the creamier the better. I might be tempted to go on and hit pay now LOL*



@CeeLex33
The Pumpkin & Coconut Hairdress is nice.  I've purchased it several times.

It's more of a Velvety Soft Butter.  Smells like Fall.  It's super nice.  You'd like it.

I wish she'd get it together with her Sales though.

The only 'comparison' I can make = I've had both Several times.  Each time, my Sweet Potatoe has always been different. 

My Coconut & Pumpkin has always been the same.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

IDareT'sHair said:


> *The only 'comparison' I can make = I've had both Several times.  Each time, my Sweet Potatoe has always been different.
> 
> My Coconut & Pumpkin has always been the same.*



@CeeLex33


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@CeeLex33
I also added Oyin to my "one-offs" Last year they had 8oz Honey Hemps for 6 bucks (instead of $13), so Imma see what kinda 'deals' they offer this year.


----------



## rileypak

Might grab a bottle or two of Etae Caramel Treatment 

Also have an ST cart but it's full of cleansers for the family and one Strand Repair and Afro Gelato for me. Dunno if I'm going to pull the trigger or not...


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Golden75
> I ran through that Terraforma and the other one (some kinda Honey something) 1st because I didn't want them to go bad and I had those Large Jars from when she was getting ready to close like 14oz DC'ers.
> 
> I think the Terraforma was a Pre-Poo or a Cleanser?  I can't remember, but I wish I had some.
> 
> Yeah, she said at one time after things got "settled" she would try to come back.



@IDareT'sHair I think the terra is a pre-poo but says can be used other ways. I think I only used as a pre-poo.  I think the other prod you talking bout is the Hair Candy conditioner?  I think I saw this in the stash


----------



## CeeLex33

@IDareT'sHair there's those consistency issues we all were talking about in the other thread. I'll add to my list tho for her and maybe wait for a sale (fingers crossed). 

I totally forgot about Oyin's sale last year! I bought a few Honey Hemps too- they will definitely be a possible/maybe.


----------



## divachyk

rileypak said:


> Sorry the Redken didn't work out for you.
> That Redken is my bae



Girl, yes! @rileypak. Sorry it didn't work @Aggie.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@divachyk


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@CeeLex33
I didn't see inconsistencies with the Coconut & Pumpkin Hairdress.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75 said:


> *I think the terra is a pre-poo but says can be used other ways. I think I only used as a pre-poo.  I think the other prod you talking bout is the Hair Candy conditioner?  I think I saw this in the stash*



@Golden75
Loved the Candy Hair.    Yep.  I forgot about that one. 

It was great.  Another 'sticky' confection of perfection.

But there was another Creamy/Beige-ish DC'er in her line up.  I think it was Honey something @rileypak do you remember?


----------



## rileypak

I have a full cart at Hattache


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> But there was another Creamy/Beige-ish DC'er in her line up.  I think it was Honey something @rileypak do you remember?



It was Honey something....I had a jar of it...hmmm


----------



## CeeLex33

IDareT'sHair said:


> @CeeLex33
> I didn't see inconsistencies with the Coconut & Pumpkin Hairdress.



No, I meant with the Sweet Potatoe Cream.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

CeeLex33 said:


> *I totally forgot about Oyin's sale last year! I bought a few Honey Hemps too- they will definitely be a possible/maybe.*



@CeeLex33
That Oyin Sale was a Sweet Deal.  I ended up with about x8 HH's.  And that's only because the Sale lasted sooooo Long.  

Seemed like every time I went back in there, the Sale was still on, so I grabbed a couple more.

Almost like I'm doing with Cream & Coco's Spun Sugar Reconstructor.  I stopped tho'


----------



## divachyk

Hey Sis, @IDareT'sHair!!  

I am so far behind that I'm seeing things mentioned that I've never heard of. I feel like a newbie. 

My SLAP Cap shipped. I wish I would have purchased 2. I was annoyed that free shipping did not kick in until $50 and 2 caps made my cart a few dollars shy of $50 so it would have taken 3 caps to get free shipping. However, shipping is reasonable so I won't complain too much.


----------



## divachyk

Oh and, I want some more BelNouvo. I am not home to peep my stash to see what I really need but IIRC I'm low on moisturizers and conditioners.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

CeeLex33 said:


> *No, I meant with the Sweet Potatoe Cream.*



@CeeLex33 
All of my Sweet Potatoes were "different" but still good and performed well, but each "batch" was slightly different.  As long as they performed well, I was good. 

I didn't even bother to open the last Family Size, I just stuck it in the Fridge and it's been there since last BF.


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie @CeeLex33
> It is soooooooooo goodt.  You won't regret that purchase.
> 
> It has so many good Herbs and things in it.  Goes on Smooth.  Feels absolutely wonderful.  Rinses Clean.  Leaves Hair Fully Moisturized & Conditioned.


Okay I'll get it tomorrow when the sale starts. What other Bask and Bloom products have you tried and absolutely love?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> *It was Honey something....I had a jar of it...hmmm*



@rileypak
I know @curlyhersheygirl would know, because we were killing that one. 

I don't think it was Honey & Shea?  But it was Honey & something.......

@Golden75  That Candy Hair was nice.  Wish I had somma' that too!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

divachyk said:


> *Oh and, I want some more BelNouvo.* I am not home to peep my stash to see what I really need but IIRC I'm low on moisturizers and conditioners.



@divachyk 
I was some more Bel Nouvo DC'er.  I was just getting ready to open my last one and put it back and opened BoBeam instead.


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> Miss Babies Lemme Tell You!
> 
> That *Caramel Treatment* =
> 
> Put it this way....I've had a very good Wash Day today!.....


@IDareT'sHair 

Which one is this? Is this the reconstructing treatment?


----------



## Aggie

divachyk said:


> Girl, yes! @rileypak. Sorry it didn't work @Aggie.


Oh it's not that it didn't work, It did. I just don't like clarifying.....well anything! I know I have to use them though.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Aggie said:


> *Which one is this? Is this the reconstructing treatment?*



@Aggie
It's discontinued.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

divachyk said:


> *My SLAP Cap shipped. I wish I would have purchased 2. I was annoyed that free shipping did not kick in until $50 and 2 caps made my cart a few dollars shy of $50 so it would have taken 3 caps to get free shipping. However, shipping is reasonable so I won't complain too much.*



@divachyk. 
I hate when folks have a Sale and then you can't get to that numba' w/o _over adding_ some other products or items. 

They do that all the time and make it almost impossible to get to that number without another whole item you had no intentions of getting.

I've abandoned a bunch of carts with this practice.

I'm talkin' "in general" now.


----------



## KinksAndInk

I can't find anything to buy  might just grab 2 of these new prepoos from NurCreations. I wanted more but shopping with her takes too much energy and effort. I won't shop with her again until she restocks the 16oz green tea DC and the Irish moss reconstructor.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

KinksAndInk said:


> *I can't find anything to buy  might just grab 2 of these new prepoos from NurCreations. I wanted more but shopping with her takes too much energy and effort. I won't shop with her again until she restocks the 16oz green tea DC and the Irish moss reconstructor.*



@KinksAndInk
I had x2 of those in a Cart last night, but it was $30 and I didn't want to do it. 

I could get a 16oz of NG's Pre-Poo cheaper.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> *I have a full cart at Hattache*



@rileypak
Um...What do you mean FULL?  I need details.


----------



## Saludable84

I went to ST, B&B and a couple other sites. The problem is once I see aloe high up, I usually just skip. I just don't want to take the chance. 

I'm going to pick up an E'tae but not sure how I will use it. I don't remember what makes it a reconstructors but I want to try anyway. 

Debating if I should check my cart at Honeys Handmade 

Or hit pay at Siamese Twist. Waiting for APB so I don't care for anything else. If you saw my ranking on her Soufflé, you would understand why everyone else getting the boot


----------



## Saludable84

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak
> Um...What do you mean FULL?  I need details.



Do we? Really? Because Im really not surprised.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Saludable84
I need names!


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak
> Um...What do you mean FULL?  I need details.



Chagrin Valley (face soap for brother) and Shescentit (4 conditioners and gel)


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@rileypak 
You know you gone hafta' give me dem deets!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> *Chagrin Valley (face soap for brother) and Shescentit (4 conditioners and gel)*



@rileypak
Don't be downplayin' it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Baggying with: TMN's Amla & Avocado.  It doesn't smell very good.

Really 'heavy' on the Fenugreek.


----------



## rileypak

For @IDareT'sHair 

Chagrin Valley Adzuki Bean Complexion Soap
Shescentit Apple Nectar Conditioner
Shescentit Green Tea & Ginseng Cowash Conditioner
Shescentit Pomegranate Curl Quenching Conditioner
Shescentit Green Tea Oil Free Curl Defining Gel


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@rileypak 
Nice! 

You know I always wanna get a visual of some eye candy!

I heard that Green Tea & Ginseng Cowash is nice.


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> I heard that Green Tea & Ginseng Cowash is nice.



It is!!!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> It is!!!!



@rileypak
I've only tried the Blueberry Cowash.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@CeeLex33
Are you getting anything from Hattache?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@rileypak
I made a little 'mock' Hattache Cart.

Yep. Sure Did.
x1 Bask & Bloom Brahmi
x2 SSI Pomegranate

I may not get anything.

I've already made x1 Hattache purchase w/o the Sale. *sucks teef*


----------



## KinksAndInk

IDareT'sHair said:


> @KinksAndInk
> I had x2 of those in a Cart last night, but it was $30 and I didn't want to do it.
> 
> I could get a 16oz of NG's Pre-Poo cheaper.


And that's what has me staring at my cart like  I might just get 1 and something else. I wanted some more serum but I fell in love with my OGX serum again today so I'm gonna pass on that.


----------



## Saludable84

I think another reason I'm underwhelmed is because I have so much stuff in here, I don't really want anything else. 

I really just need leave ins and since they are taking me a while to go through since I use them on soaking wet hair, I don't need much.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

KinksAndInk said:


> *And that's what has me staring at my cart like  I might just get 1 and something else. I wanted some more serum but I fell in love with my OGX serum again today so I'm gonna pass on that.*


@KinksAndInk 
I did the exact same thing. 

I took x1 out and put in a Serum.  Then I took that out and put the Pre-Poo back in and then I just left it alone.


----------



## KinksAndInk

IDareT'sHair said:


> @KinksAndInk
> I did the exact same thing.
> 
> I took x1 out and put in a Serum.  Then I took that out and put the Pre-Poo back in and then I just left it alone.


I can't be bothered. Infrequent sales, high shipping, bad c/s causing a few folks to be tossed to the side. Finagling these carts should not feel like a second job.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

KinksAndInk said:


> I can't be bothered. Infrequent sales, high shipping, bad c/s causing a few folks to be tossed to the side. *Finagling these carts should not feel like a second job*.



@KinksAndInk
Yeah.  I felt like I was maneuvering it to make it work.  #teamtoomuch


----------



## KinksAndInk

IDareT'sHair said:


> @KinksAndInk
> Yeah.  I felt like I was maneuvering it to make it work.  #teamtoomuch


I'm definitely #teamdotheleast. I'm gonna save my money for this Sephora VIB rouge early access holiday event. I need new skin care products...and makeup .


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@KinksAndInk 
At least some of these Sales will remove some things from my BF list.


----------



## KinksAndInk

@IDareT'sHair so far I only have Oyin and Camille Rose on my BF list. Maybe NurCreations if she has a sale. I'm thinking of dedicating all my BF funds to a trip to Thailand after I graduate nursing school in April. I wanted to backpack through Thailand for a month but my mom threatened my life so I'm settling for a 10 day trip instead.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

KinksAndInk said:


> *I wanted to backpack through Thailand for a month but my mom threatened my life so I'm settling for a 10 day trip instead.*


@KinksAndInk
Mom is right.  10 days is too long too.....


----------



## KinksAndInk

IDareT'sHair said:


> @KinksAndInk
> Mom is right.  10 days is too long too.....


Don't be over here playing devil's advocate. 10 days is just fine. She better hope I don't go visit my god brother in the UK for 2 months. Free place to stay with no restrictions...I might apply for citizenship lol.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

This TMN Amla & Avocado makes a good baggying cream.  I like it as a baggy cream moisturizer.

I'll probably use the Banana Cream (Limited Edition) as a Baggy Cream.  I see a lot of baggying in my almost 24 month post future.

@shawnyblazes  Have you used the TMN Amla?


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

IDareT'sHair said:


> This TMN Amla & Avocado makes a good baggying cream.  I like it as a baggy cream moisturizer.
> 
> I'll probably use the Banana Cream (Limited Edition) as a Baggy Cream.  I see a lot of baggying in my almost 24 month post future.
> 
> @shawnyblazes  Have you used the TMN Amla?


Yes.  It was too thick for me.  I gave it to my son.   The only things I like consistently are the condition me and the new DC.  

I tried to make it work but never sunk in.  The Buttercream one as well. @IDareT'sHair


----------



## IDareT'sHair

shawnyblazes said:


> *Yes.  It was too thick for me.  I gave it to my son.   The only things I like consistently are the condition me and the new DC.  I tried to make it work but never sunk in.  The Buttercream one as well.*


@shawnyblazes 
Yeah, it's definitely one of those "a little goes a long way" types of things. 

I'm definitely liking it as a Baggy Cream.

I still have the Banana and the Moisture Cream to try. 

And the Green Tea & Avocado DC'er (or whatever it's called).

I don't think I wanna try the Babbasu one because it has "hold"


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@shawnyblazes
Did you say you were going to take a break from NetWurks?  I was wondering about doing 21 days on 21 days off? 

And seeing how that goes (maybe)?  What are your plans?


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

IDareT'sHair said:


> @shawnyblazes
> Did you say you were going to take a break from NetWurks?  I was wondering about doing 21 days on 21 days off?
> 
> And seeing how that goes (maybe)?  What are your plans?



This is my second week.  I'm thinking of doing 3 weeks on , one week off.  

What about you? @IDareT'sHair


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

@IDareT'sHair  can you see that subtle sheen? That's the magic of a touch of QB Amla And Olive oil heavy cream.  I diluted it with some CTDG


----------



## Aggie

@IDareT'sHair 

Which one of the BelNouvo conditioner is great? I wanna try one.


----------



## Aggie

shawnyblazes said:


> @IDareT'sHair  can you see that subtle sheen? That's the magic of a touch of QB Amla And Olive oil heavy cream.  I diluted it with some CTDG


Me likey. Very nice @shawnyblazes


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@shawnyblazes

All I see is Uber Moisturized Juicyliciousness.

Them Twists stay on skrait moist


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@shawnyblazes 
It's still a little too early for me to pull out my QB. 

Imma need AOHC and BRBC to help me get through


----------



## IDareT'sHair

shawnyblazes said:


> *I'm thinking of doing 3 weeks on , one week off.* *What about you?*


@shawnyblazes
Thinking out my strategy nah.


----------



## Froreal3

Nice juicy twists @shawnyblazes 

I tried this Netwurks stuff on my hair today. The Coconut Pudding and Hair Cream on either side, sealed with some SSI Honey & Castor softening balm oil. So far, so good. I like the way the pudding goes onto my hair. They both go on nice though. My hair likes protein, but hopefully I don't use too much.


----------



## divachyk

I seriously cannot wait to get home to play in my stash. We fly home tomorrow. Praise God!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

divachyk said:


> *We fly home tomorrow. Praise God!*


@divachyk

 So Happy & Thankful.


----------



## Aggie

Aggie said:


> @IDareT'sHair
> 
> Which one of the BelNouvo conditioner is great? I wanna try one.


@IDareT'sHair 

Any thoughts to the above?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Aggie said:


> *Any thoughts to the above?*



@Aggie 
I only thought they had one.  The one with JBCO & HBCO.


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> I only thought they had one.  The one with JBCO & HBCO.


Okay I see castor oil in just about all of their products on Hattache, but not specifically JBCO or HBCO. Perhaps that's a discontinued formula you still have in your stash.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Aggie

http://www.belnouvo.com/collections/hair/products/creamy-castor-deep-conditioner


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@flyygirlll2
You gettin' anything else?


----------



## flyygirlll2

Well I have carts from Hattache, Hot head, Etea, and APB. Of course I don't need anything but I just want something.


----------



## Saludable84

shawnyblazes said:


> This is my second week.  I'm thinking of doing 3 weeks on , one week off.
> 
> What about you? @IDareT'sHair



That's what I'm thinking and probably going to do. I'll spray again tonight and that's it for a week. I don't want to kill my scalp.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Saludable84 said:


> That's what I'm thinking and probably going to do. I'll spray again tonight and that's it for a week.* I don't want to kill my scalp.*



@Saludable84 
Clawd......No you didn't.


----------



## Saludable84

I used some buttery soy on DS hair on top of SM LP detangler. Like butta them curls. Let me try this combo and it will be a fail.


----------



## flyygirlll2

@IDareT'sHair I really want the SSI Bluberrry Cowash and the new Green Tea and Ginseng Cowash. It's in my cart from Hattache 

As far as Etae, I'm just curious to try the shampoo and conditioner since I'm sort of itching to blow dry my hair. My heat therapy wrap is ok but I want a new heating cap. From APB, I just want to re-up on the Souffle and the Pumpkin Seed conditioner.


----------



## Saludable84

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Saludable84
> Clawd......No you didn't.


 


My scalp isn't tender anymore but it itches.  Tad more than normal. And looking at different areas, I see it working fast.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@flyygirlll2
So funny we were posting at the same time.  I'm asking you and you talmbout carts.

I told ya'll PJ's all share the same brain.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Saludable84 said:


> *And looking at different areas, I see it working fast.*



You said "kill my scalp"...... That cracked me up.

Glad you can see it working fast.  I hope they don't raise the price.


----------



## flyygirlll2

I used the SM LP Detangler coupled with TMN Banana Twisting Cream and Komaza Supermane Supreme Oil yesterday after I washed. So far my hair feels good. It's still in  twists.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

flyygirlll2 said:


> I used the SM LP Detangler coupled with *TMN Banana Twisting Cream* and Komaza Supermane Supreme Oil yesterday after I washed. So far my hair feels good. It's still in  twists.



@flyygirlll2 
What do you think about this?

And what all did you get from TMN?


----------



## MileHighDiva

@flyygirlll2, what do the KC Supermane products smell like?


----------



## flyygirlll2

@IDareT'sHair So far I like the Banana cream. I like the consistency and that it absorbs well into my hair. My twists are looking juicy right now  I also got the Macadamia Butter, Mouisture Cream, Condition Me Softly, and the Green Tea Mask.

@MileHighDiva The oil doesn't have a strong scent IMO. I'm not sure how to describe it but it's tolerable to me. I have not tried or opened the Supermane  Cuticle Repair yet.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

flyygirlll2 said:


> *I also got the Macadamia Butter, Mouisture Cream, Condition Me Softly, and the Green Tea Mask.*



@flyygirlll2 
What 'scent' did you get the Macadamia in?  I see we got the same things.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@CeeLex33 
You gettin' anything from Hattache?


----------



## CeeLex33

@IDareT'sHair 

I'm still playing with my Hattache cart Smh. Will definitely let you know for sure once I pull the trigger.


----------



## flyygirlll2

@IDareT'sHair Is it bad that I can't even remember what scent I got it in?  What scent did you get?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@flyygirlll2
Caramel Milkshake
Unscented

They also had a Lemon Coconut one.

I do like the Caramel Milkshake (very lightly scented)


----------



## MileHighDiva

My Hattache cart has the following:

SSI Coconut Sorbet
BIB/LACE Bhrami Mask
Jakeala Beau Vert × 2
Bask/Bekura Tonga Mousse
I'm annoyed they don't have any SSI Cocoa LI.


----------



## flyygirlll2

@IDareT'sHair Oh ok. I might have gotten the Caramel one then. I don't remember it being a strong scent when I opened it.

@MileHighDiva Is the SSI Cocoa leave in still in stock on the SSI site? I noticed that too when I went on Hattache. They're both offering 25% off but I understand wanting to just do one stop shop and KIM.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@flyygirlll2
Yeah.  It's real light.


----------



## MileHighDiva

flyygirlll2 said:


> @IDareT'sHair Oh ok. I might have gotten the Caramel one then. I don't remember it being a strong scent when I opened it.
> 
> @MileHighDiva Is the SSI Cocoa leave in still in stock on the SSI site? I noticed that too when I went on Hattache. They're both offering 25% off but I understand wanting to just do *one* *stop* *shop* *and* *KIM*.



Yes, it's on the SSI site, but I don't want to pay for S&H at both places.

I could wait till BF for the Sorbet and LI.  It's not like I need anything.


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> 
> http://www.belnouvo.com/collections/hair/products/creamy-castor-deep-conditioner



@IDareT'sHair 

Ohhh! I did see that one but I thought you had the Creamy Castor Custard Conditioner which seem to be discontinued. I think it was reformulated to this one. Am I right? Have you used this one as yet?


----------



## Golden75

Ordered a couple slap caps.  

I think I am officially done.


----------



## bajandoc86

Hey luvvies! Hope y'all are having a great weekend.


----------



## Golden75

MileHighDiva said:


> Yes, it's on the SSI site, but I don't want to pay for S&H at both places.
> 
> I could wait till BF for the Sorbet and LI.  It's not like I need anything.



I'm waiting till BF to haul at SSI.  I needs the free shipping and 30%.  Hopefully by then I'll have finished some stuff and could justify the purchase.  I think I'll try to get CJ this year, and make sure I read the date, case she try some mess again .  

I want and don't want to wash my hair.  I guess I have 2 more days to think on it.


----------



## Saludable84

Is TMN having a sale?


----------



## Saludable84

Golden75 said:


> Ordered a couple slap caps.
> 
> I think I am officially done.



I tested mine out in the mirror. Can't wait to rock it in the winter.


----------



## Golden75

Saludable84 said:


> I tested mine out in the mirror. Can't wait to rock it in the winter.



AWWWW MAN!!! I want my Slap Cap ASAP!!!  Is the fabric heavy?  It looked kinda lightweight.


----------



## flyygirlll2

I just bought one Slap Cap too 
@Saludable84 I haven't received any notification about a sale from TMN. I purchased from her 40% off sale recently.


----------



## rileypak




----------



## flyygirlll2

Ended up getting SSI Blueberry Cowash and Green Tea/Ginseng Cowash from Hattache. I think I'm _almost_ done.


----------



## Saludable84

@Golden75 its lightweight, but I'm more concerned about the lining. I'm in NY and winters are cold here, but I still wear no hat during the winter. So me saying I can't wait says a lot 

@flyygirlll2 that kinda pisses me off because I bought a little before when she had them on a little sale, however, I paid $24 for the hat plus shipping but a first time discount. I won't let it ruin anymore minutes because I think it is still a decent price. Sheeeeeeeet whatever hat I buy for DS will START at least $10 more.


----------



## Saludable84

rileypak said:


>



Lawdamercy


----------



## rileypak

Saludable84 said:


> Lawdamercy



I'm good now


----------



## flyygirlll2

@Saludable84 I'm in Boston, so I figured I might as well grab it while it was on sale cause winter does not come to play with us. 

I'm debating if I should abandon this Etae cart. I still want other stuff.


----------



## Aggie

I just got 2 of those B&B Brahmi DC @IDareT'sHair keeps bragging about plus 1 BelNouvo Creamy Castor DC. I believe my hair will like these since brahmi goes well with my pitta dosha. 

I even buy the gotu kola, which is also brahmi, supplement extract to take internally. Come to think of it I need to pull out my oil for my scalp and let them all work together in perfect harmony  .


----------



## Saludable84

flyygirlll2 said:


> @Saludable84 I'm in Boston, so I figured I might as well grab it while it was on sale cause winter does not come to play with us.
> 
> I'm debating if I should abandon this Etae cart. I still want other stuff.



Haven't pulled the trigger on this hattache cart.


----------



## Saludable84

rileypak said:


> I'm good now



Spill please


----------



## Aggie

*Here's my whole list so far:*

1 Berrylicious Hot Head Heat Cap as a back up for my deep conditioning sessions and it's already shipped

*From Naturelle Grow:*

Pure Hydration Leave-in
Ginger Peach herbal Leave-in Conditioning Spray
Coconut Water Cleansing Conditioner
Thick and Rich Conditioning Hair Mask
Mango and Coconut Water Deep Conditioning Treatment (I had to reorder since I'm out of it - it is BAE!)
Bamboo and Silk hair Conditioner
Marshmallow Root, Slippery Elm and Cinnamon Deep Conditioner (I had to buy this one again since I'm totally out of it)

*From She Scent It:*

CRANBERRY CREAM HAIR COCKTAIL

GREEN TEA COCONUT HAIR MILK

MARSHMALLOW HERBAL HAIR CREAM

MARULA HEMP HAIR CREAM

MARULA MALLOW LEAVE IN & STYLER

*Hattache:*

2 Bask & Bloom Brahmi Deep Conditioner
1 BelNouvo Creamy Castor Deep Conditioner

*From TerreneFusions (the 4 pack bundle special of $49.99) on Etsy:*

1) Mango/Shea/Cocoa Nourishing Hair Lotion
2) Ultra Rich Mango Butter Natural Deep Conditioner w/Marshmallow Root
3) Deep Conditioner for Dry Hair with Aloe, Slippery Elm and Amino Acids
4) Creamy, Detangling Leave-in Conditioner/Styling Cream

*From 4BelleNaturale on etsy:*

Leave-in Conditioner Yucca Root Restorative
Cowash Cleansing Conditioner Restorative Yucca Root
Babassu Blueberry Buttercream Deep Conditioner
Yucca Root Intensive Repair Treatment Mask
Flaxseed with Marshmallow Root Curl Defining Gel

This was too excellent a deal to pass up 

*From Bel Nouvo:*

2 Coco Castor Pudding
2 Avocado & Shea healthy Hair Milk

I will post my APB purchase tomorrow.


----------



## flyygirlll2

Well looks like I finally got a decent twist out. The combo I used was a hit and I also did smaller twists this time. I used SM LP Detangler, TMN Bannana Twisting Cream, and sealed with Komaza Supermane Oil.


----------



## rileypak

@flyygirlll2


----------



## Saludable84

@flyygirlll2 girl, that's better than decent. That's awesome. It's beautiful!!! How many twists did you do? Are you 4B? I've always felt 4B hair has perfect TO texture. I want to try my Twistout with SM LP, MHC Buttery Soy and QB ABCDEFG butter. 

@Aggie i envy you 
@AgeinATL talk all the time about how picky our hair is. We can't use anything. LP hair is not joke and others can testify. @shawnyblazes asked in the APB thread for a styler with no aloe. Aloe (except aloe butter), Shea, cocoa and avocado are like my mortal enemies and stop me from trying soooooo many products. I went to all those brands, and KJ, ST, and a few others and kept moving because of this. My PJ Level could be soooo much better, but my hair won't let me be great.


----------



## rileypak

Saludable84 said:


> Spill please



That lovely Hattache cart I grabbed made up of CRN and SSI


----------



## Saludable84

rileypak said:


> That lovely Hattache cart I grabbed made up of CRN and SSI



Mine consist of Blue Roze, CRN and MHC paste.


----------



## flyygirlll2

Thanks ladies . The struggle has been all the way real with trying to get a nice twist out since my BC. My hair was irking me ya'll.

@Saludable84 I did about 15-20 mini twists. When I was doing  bigger twists, my hair would come out frizzy for whatever reason. I'm 4a with some 4b. My hair is pretty coily. The QB the whole alphabet butter is great too. My hair feels so soft and plush right now  I wish the TMN Banana Twisting cream wasn't limited edition cause it's HG status right now. 

Dang, ya'll making me want to do another Hattache cart . I want to try that CRN Custard.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Saludable84 said:


> @flyygirlll2 girl, that's better than decent. That's awesome. It's beautiful!!! How many twists did you do? Are you 4B? I've always felt 4B hair has perfect TO texture. I want to try my Twistout with SM LP, MHC Buttery Soy and QB ABCDEFG butter.
> 
> @Aggie i envy you
> @AgeinATL talk all the time about how picky our hair is. We can't use anything. LP hair is not joke and others can testify. @shawnyblazes asked in the APB thread for a styler with no aloe. Aloe (except aloe butter), Shea, cocoa and avocado are like my mortal enemies and stop me from trying soooooo many products. I went to all those brands, and KJ, ST, and a few others and kept moving because of this. My PJ Level could be soooo much better, but my hair won't let me be great.



Right.  Aloe, shea butter and coconut oil are a no go.  Heck avocado and green tea are on a slope as well.  I can't leave any of it in.


----------



## Golden75

Saludable84 said:


> @Golden75 its lightweight, but I'm more concerned about the lining. I'm in NY and winters are cold here, but I still wear no hat during the winter. So me saying I can't wait says a lot
> 
> @flyygirlll2 that kinda pisses me off because I bought a little before when she had them on a little sale, however, I paid $24 for the hat plus shipping but a first time discount. I won't let it ruin anymore minutes because I think it is still a decent price. Sheeeeeeeet whatever hat I buy for DS will START at least $10 more.



@Saludable84 I'm in NY right with you, so I know what you mean.  I'm hoping to start wearing mine in the fall. My hair usually ain't done on weekends.


----------



## Aggie

flyygirlll2 said:


> Well looks like I finally got a decent twist out. The combo I used was a hit and I also did smaller twists this time. I used SM LP Detangler, TMN Bannana Twisting Cream, and sealed with Komaza Supermane Oil.
> 
> View attachment 372775


Whoa! Pretty and shiny twists @flyygirlll2


----------



## Golden75

Was there a code for Hattache?  Did I miss it in sales thread?  I thought I was done but....
@flyygirlll2 Your twist out looks great.  Making me want to give it another go.  Now I want QB alphabet butter.  I had it once awhile ago but I didn't use it right, then it looked weird after awhile so I tossed it.


----------



## Golden75

I need to do something today besides shop


----------



## Saludable84

@flyygirlll2 i have not checked out solely because APB messed me up. I had no intentions of buying from her. She said she wasn't having a sale until BF. Ughhhh. And I'm still not scratching her from BF list either. I might just leave Hattache until BF unless they have a sale before then. 

@shawnyblazes i haven't played with green tea to rule it out yet. Only as a rinse but not matcha. We will see. 

@Golden75 girl!!!!! I was just sitting here thinking how can I go outside with dookie twist in my hair and it clicked: Slap Cap! It's completely over. I also only purchase winter coats with [detachable] hoods, so whatever slap cap lacks in warmth, my wool hood will make up for.


----------



## rileypak

flyygirlll2 said:


> Dang, ya'll making me want to do another Hattache cart . I want to try that CRN Custard.




Blame @IDareT'sHair when she pops in


----------



## Saludable84

Golden75 said:


> Was there a code for Hattache?  Did I miss it in sales thread?  I thought I was done but....
> @flyygirlll2 Your twist out looks great.  Making me want to give it another go.  Now I want QB alphabet butter.  I had it once awhile ago but I didn't use it right, then it looked weird after awhile so I tossed it.



The ABCDEFG butter works, just use it last, a small amount and smaller sections. It's hardens because it's butter but it's still good.


----------



## Aggie

Saludable84 said:


> @flyygirlll2 girl, that's better than decent. That's awesome. It's beautiful!!! How many twists did you do? Are you 4B? I've always felt 4B hair has perfect TO texture. I want to try my Twistout with SM LP, MHC Buttery Soy and QB ABCDEFG butter.
> 
> @Aggie i envy you
> @AgeinATL *talk all the time about how picky our hair is. We can't use anything. LP hair is not joke* and others can testify. @shawnyblazes asked in the APB thread for a styler with no aloe. Aloe (except aloe butter), Shea, cocoa and avocado are like my mortal enemies and stop me from trying soooooo many products. I went to all those brands, and KJ, ST, and a few others and kept moving because of this. My PJ Level could be soooo much better, but my hair won't let me be great.



((Hugs)) @Saludable84. My hair is mostly normal to medium high porosity so I can use a crazy amount of ingredients. The only problem I really have is coconut products touching my face - I get a rash all over my forehead. I just have to be very careful and not let those products touch my face and I'm good. I noticed that even Wetline Xtreme Gel gives me a rash so I have to watch that one too.


----------



## Golden75

Found Hattache code...looking.

@Saludable84 Thanks for the tip.  I def was using too much, cause I remember having hard hair.  I'll try to get some next sale or if I make Sephora VIB Rouge this year (I'm sure I will )


----------



## flyygirlll2

@Golden75 When I first tried QB ABCDFG butter, I had used it on wet hair which made my hair feel kinda hard at the time. I had put it aside until trying it again on almost dry hair which provided my hair with better mouisture.

@Aggie Thanks 

@Saludable84 I *might* pass on APB and wait until BF. I just wanted the conditioners, but I do have other DC's I can use until then so it's not like it's an immediate need.


----------



## Golden75

@flyygirlll2 Thanks.  Tip 2 noted.  I did use it on wet hair too. was def using this stuff all wrong.  I was going to buy it again last time I bought QB but since I didn't have good results I figured its not for me.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> *Blame when she pops in*



@rileypak 
.....

Me?  

Okay.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Made a random Hattache Purchase:
x2 12oz CRN Moroccan Pear Conditioning Custard (to use as a Final R/O)


----------



## CeeLex33

Hattache 
My Honey Child Sophia's Old Fashioned Hair Grease (repurchase) 
Bask & Bloom  Brahmi Root Hair Masque (can't wait to try based on @IDareT'sHair suggestion)
Blue Roze Beauty Marshmallow Cream Gel (new- going to try a straw set once the weather changes)


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@CeeLex33
You'll really like that.

Good Purchase!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

*Okay......Everybody!

Midnight tonight is the Cut-Off for Purchases until Halloween Sales (if there are any).  There's usually a 'few'.  We will break then for those few days.  

This is going to be a really loooooooong stretch for us to dig deep into our stashes. 

This N/B will probably be a good 7-8 weeks.  Which is a long time "for us" we've only been going like 3-4 weeks.

We will all have at least x1 Emergency Pass.  

I said I'd use mine for the 09-16 Sarenzo Sale, now I'm not sure?

So, please make your last and Final Purchases today before midnight.*


----------



## bajandoc86

Haven't done any shopping. Totally forgot about the Labour Day Sales.


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> Made a random Hattache Purchase:
> x2 12oz CRN Moroccan Pear Conditioning Custard (to use as a Final R/O)


----------



## CeeLex33

Almost forgot- ordered Netwurks 21 to try out


----------



## flyygirlll2

I just completed my purchases for the day. Got E'tae Caramel along with the shampoo and conditioner. I also bought a heat protectant from VIP Luxery Hair. I plan to hopefully use these the next time I decide to blow dry/trim my hair.

No package withdrawal here..... at least temporarily  ......

Currently waiting on:
Hattache
Nurcreations
Locabeauty
VIP Luxery Hair
Soultanicals
Slap Cap


----------



## Saludable84

@CeeLex33 i was going to get the grease, but I already have QB ABCDEFG Butter and didn't see the need for two.


----------



## Saludable84

Slap cap style


----------



## MileHighDiva

Saludable84 said:


> Slap cap style


I could never get my Slap Cap to work for me.  I need a seam ripper to get rid of that lil tag.  It rubs and irritates me.


----------



## Saludable84

MileHighDiva said:


> I could never get my Slap Cap to work for me.  I need a seam ripper to get rid of that lil tag.  It rubs and irritates me.



So..... I'm not the only one


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My 16oz CTDG came yesterday.  I just got it out of the box today.  Lawd Qhem has some fast shipping.

So....that leaves:
Cathy Howse UBH **
Soultanicals
Mehandi
Hattache
Naturelle Grow
Sarenzo
*seems like I'm missing something*


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Saludable84 said:


> *i was going to get the grease, but I already have QB ABCDEFG Butter and didn't see the need for two*.



@Saludable84 @CeeLex33
I like Sophia's
I also like:
QB's abcdefghijk
Camille Roze Ajani Hair Balm
Darcy's Botanicals Eucalyptus & Mint
Naturelle Grow's (Greens, Emu & Argan, Honey Balm etc...)
*Unfortunately, I can see a need to own 'em all!  They are ALL Winners in their own right.


----------



## Saludable84

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Saludable84 @CeeLex33
> I like Sophia's
> I also like:
> QB's abcdefghijk
> Camille Roze Ajani Hair Balm
> Darcy's Botanicals Eucalyptus & Mint
> Naturelle Grow's (Greens, Emu & Argan, Honey Balm etc...)
> *Unfortunately, I can see a need to own 'em all!  They are ALL Winners in their own right.



 Because you playing! The DB I still have that you sent me. I love that stuff. I will pull it out this winter. I looked at NG but I have to go back to look at why I didn't buy. QB is available OTG so I may be less tempted to pull that Sophie's trigger


----------



## Saludable84

I took a twist out
.
.
.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Saludable84 said:


> *Because you playing! The DB I still have that you sent me. I love that stuff. I will pull it out this winter.*


@Saludable84
DB Eucalyptus & Mint - A definite Winter Staple!

Interesting she upgraded Sophia's from a 4oz to an 8oz Jar.

I wish CRN would upgrade her 4oz Ajani Hair Balm to an 8oz.

Yep.  NG's Grease(s) are nice!



Saludable84 said:


> *I took a twist out
> .
> .
> .*



@Saludable84

You and @shawnyblazes

Ya'll and them Viva La Juicy Mega Twists!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@CeeLex33
Imma try to 'add on' to my Hattache w/x1 Bask & Bloom Brahmi.  Even though I have x1 unopened back up.

If it doesn't work, I'll just wait until BF.


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> My 16oz CTDG came yesterday.  I just got it out of the box today.  Lawd Qhem has some fast shipping.
> 
> So....that leaves:
> Cathy Howse UBH **
> Soultanicals
> Mehandi
> Hattache
> Naturelle Grow
> Sarenzo
> *seems like I'm missing something*



Is QB having a LD sale? Cause I wanted that abcdefghij butter,


----------



## CeeLex33

@Saludable84 @IDareT'sHair 

I haven't tried the CRN Ajani just yet... I'll probably pick some up BF. Sophia's is so nice for DD's thick hair


----------



## CeeLex33

IDareT'sHair said:


> @CeeLex33
> Imma try to 'add on' to my Hattache w/x1 Bask & Bloom Brahmi.  Even though I have x1 unopened back up.
> 
> If it doesn't work, I'll just wait until BF.



I actually did look at the CRN Ajani from Hattache, but it was out of stock.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@CeeLex33 
That Ajani is great (if you're into Grease/Pomades/Balms).  My only "con" is that it is only 4oz.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

APB sale doesn't start until tomorrow.  

Hmmm.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Used Up:
x1 Honey's Handmade Carrot & Coconut Conditioning Cream (no back ups)


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I just did a quick review of my BF list - it's definitely "shrinking" I did add Kinky Kashmere on there as one of my one-offs.

For some reason, I want to try that DC'er and have been wanting it for some time.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@shawnyblazes @Saludable84 @CeeLex33
It's still too early for me to dig into my QB stash, although I've really been killing some CTDG lately.

I'm too heavy-handed to pull out abcdefg, AOHC and BRBC because come Winter (when I really, really need it), I'll be skrait out when I do what I do.

So, it's too soon right now for me to pull any of those products out.  Chances are BF, I'll pick up some more CTDG and some of the others.

ETA: Speaking of abcdefg - She use to have a Tea Tree and Grape Seed Scalp Pomade that was excellent for Winter.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I see My Loux is no longer in business?

I was counting on them for my Bel Nouvo Sweet Potato and Red Velvet Hair Creams this Fall.


----------



## CeeLex33

IDareT'sHair said:


> I see My Loux is no longer in business?
> 
> I was counting on them for my Bel Nouvo Sweet Potato and Red Velvet Hair Creams this Fall.



I've been looking for them since July 4th smh. Looks like they closed down


----------



## divachyk

I literally almost cried when we landed today! It feels good to be home. Now let me get caught up on these sales emails to see if there is anything out there that will tempt my taste.


----------



## MileHighDiva

Hattache never disappoints. They're in it to win it!

They packed my stuff and provided tracking late last night.  They could've taken Sunday off.  

However, this is why I love them. One stop shop and I know I'll get my stuff pronto,


----------



## MileHighDiva

divachyk said:


> I literally almost cried when we landed today! *It* *feels* *good* *to* *be* *home*. Now let me get caught up on these sales emails to see if there is anything out there that will tempt my taste.


I know it was a blessing to  in your own bed.


----------



## Saludable84

@CeeLex33 it is on my list now. I will definitely try. I'll get it BF and do a comparison. I'm not an"grease" person, never was, but faux grease is really rubbing my good side. 

@IDareT'sHair I heard you with the QB. Even though I hate traveling to the city, certain Sephora's has QB and I found out about a BSS not near me but 15 minute drive that sells them. Because there is a Sephora close enough to my job sells them, I don't mind using the ABCDEFG Butter and picking up the CTDG you so love to try. The other butters, as well as Bekura butters I'm saving until roughly after November. 

My BF list is shrinking as well.


----------



## rileypak

I think I'm going back in for more body stuff at APB


----------



## lindseyerinc

I jus bought henna, rhassoul clay, slippery elm powder, and marshmallow root for mountain rose herbs. Curly Proverbz hair got me this time


----------



## CeeLex33

Used up:
Jakeala (Original) Sweet Honey Hair Thang (1 back up)
Jakeala Beau Vert Hair Mask DC (no back ups, definite repurchase BF)


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@CeeLex33

So, Hattache ended up cancelling my order and allowing me to reorder - so I was able to pick up the Bask & Bloom Brahmi and the CRN Moroccan Pear Conditioning Custard.

And Yasssss......I ended up snatching some HV.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@flyygirlll2
How are you feelin' these days?

And are you finished buying?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@rileypak

What you doing?


----------



## rileypak

@IDareT'sHair

Just relaxing. What you doing?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@rileypak



Laundry and some_ intermittent _cleaning.

Knocked a couple more things off my BF list.

I shole hope I don't fill it back up with a bunch of one-offs.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@rileypak
Right now my *Definites* are:
1 16oz BM Bee-U-Ti-Ful
1 Naturalista Juicy
1 Kinky Kashmere DC'er (need to hear more reviews on this one)
2 MHC Type 3


----------



## Saludable84

I'm so glad @IDareT'sHair dont be checking in on me. Mean she not watching, I mean, worried about me


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Saludable84 
I'm checking on you too!


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak
> Right now my *Definites* are:
> 1 16oz BM Bee-U-Ti-Ful
> 1 Naturalista Juicy
> 1 Kinky Kashmere DC'er (need to hear more reviews on this one)
> 2 MHC Type 3



My BF list at the moment consists of MHC (Type 4 & Sophia's) & Hattache.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@rileypak 
I also have QB on my list too.


----------



## Saludable84

Unless NG Jamaica Me Crazy and Peppermint are knock outs, she will not be on my BF list. Her 8oz jars get me through 4 wash days and I have 2 left. So clearly her 16oz jars take me a while and those are Winter HG. 

DB I will check the jars later. Might move them under the bed. 4 for the winter. 

APB I will stock up for spring. 
QB has a good sale I will purchase. 
Siamese Twist will make the cut. Hopefully, the sale is decent. 
Bekura has a good sale I'll pick up some YAM and Honey Latte. 
I need for Bianca to get her act together because I'm adding her to BF list. 

Hattache though. MHC Buttery Soy .... I can see that replacing every moisturizer I have  it's very perfect. If it mixes well with my SD WGB.....


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Saludable84 said:


> *Unless NG Jamaica Me Crazy* and Peppermint are knock outs, *she will not be on my BF list.* Her 8oz jars get me through 4 wash days and I have 2 left.
> *Hattache though. MHC Buttery Soy .... I can see that replacing every moisturizer I have  it's very perfect.* If it mixes well with my SD WGB.....


@Saludable84
Jamaica Me Crazy Cleansing and the Hair Balm are Excellent! 

I've never tried her Peppermint products.

Buttery Soy is delicious.  I did get Type 4 last BF (x2 Jars - still have not used it).  For research purposes, I plan to get Type 3 this year.


----------



## flyygirlll2

@IDareT'sHair I just hit paynah on my last Hattache cart. I bought the MHC Coconut Papaya Paste. That makes 4 orders from Hattache now.

 I'm done for the day. I wanted the  
Buttery Soy but will wait until BF. I will wait on BF for APB as well.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

flyygirlll2 said:


> I just hit paynah on my last Hattache cart. I bought the MHC Coconut Papaya Paste. *That makes 4 orders from Hattache now.  *I'm done for the day. I wanted the Buttery Soy but will wait until BF. I will wait on BF for APB as well.



@flyygirlll2


----------



## flyygirlll2

@IDareT'sHair I know  I love Hattache. They already sent me shipping notifications for 3 orders already.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@flyygirlll2
I got my Ship Notice too.


----------



## flyygirlll2

My BF list is not that long.

My list right now consist of :
APB - ( various  DC's)
MHC -Type 3 Cream and Buttery Soy
Jakeala (maybe)
TMN
QB ( depends on the sale)
bekura ( maybe)

* Of course this is subject to change if other folks come through with better discounts by that time*


----------



## flyygirlll2

So far I've received shipping notifications from everyone with the exception of the order from Hattache done today, VIP Luxery Hair, and Soultanicals. 

@shawnyblazes I'm not sure if it was you that raved about the ST'Cals Knot Sauce Hair Glide ? I think it was part of the Coil bundle or something like that.  Correct me if I'm wrong. Anyway, I bought 2 of those since I did like the original Knot Sauce.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

flyygirlll2 said:


> So far I've received shipping notifications from everyone with the exception of the order from Hattache done today, VIP Luxery Hair, and Soultanicals.
> 
> @shawnyblazes I'm not sure if it was you that raved about the ST'Cals Knot Sauce Hair Glide ? I think it was part of the Coil bundle or something like that.  Correct me if I'm wrong. Anyway, I bought 2 of those since I did like the original Knot Sauce.


The slip is insane.  Downside I couldn't leave it in.  I'll keep an eye out to see if she keeps it. I'll use it for dry prepoos in gallon size. Or however big she offers it. @flyygirlll2[/QUOTE]


----------



## flyygirlll2

@shawnyblazes Thanks. I remember you mentioning using it. Why couldn't you leave it in?

I live for insane slippage, that means I can detangle with it then.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

flyygirlll2 said:


> @shawnyblazes Thanks. I remember you mentioning using it. Why couldn't you leave it in?
> 
> I live for insane slippage, that means I can detangle with it then.


 Aloe and coconut oil really high. My hair detangled like a dream but was hard as can be the next day. @flyygirlll2


----------



## Saludable84

I'm not going back on Hattache but I want that Sophie's grease now. I feel incomplete.


----------



## flyygirlll2

@shawnyblazes Oh I see. Those ingredients are a hit or miss for my hair depending on how high they are on the list. I guess I'm just going to use it as a prepoo to detangle with then.

@Saludable84 It's bad but I'm going to admit I want to get something else from Hattache


----------



## Saludable84

flyygirlll2 said:


> @shawnyblazes Oh I see. Those ingredients are a hit or miss for my hair depending on how high they are on the list. I guess I'm just going to use it as a prepoo to detangle with then.
> 
> @Saludable84 It's bad but I'm going to admit I want to get something else from Hattache



You gotta stop. You've just got to stop. 
.
.
.
Please. 
.
.
.
I'm trying to not give in.


----------



## Saludable84

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Saludable84
> Jamaica Me Crazy Cleansing and the Hair Balm are Excellent!
> 
> I've never tried her Peppermint products.
> 
> Buttery Soy is delicious.  I did get Type 4 last BF (x2 Jars - still have not used it).  For research purposes, I plan to get Type 3 this year.



I have the JMC conditioner. You know I can't play with cleansers like that lol. 

After that's done, I trying the peppermint or Jakeala. I'll update you regardless on its performance. 

Buttery soy is delicious. I like it better than the Palm tapioca. I definitely need a leave in for the BS, but if I had patience to twist in the summer, I would use it year round. I might get 4 more during BF. I'm really not interested in Type 3, but the way research is set up, I might have to be a participant.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Saludable84 said:


> *Buttery soy is delicious. I like it better than the Palm tapioca.* I definitely need a leave in for the BS, but if I had patience to twist in the summer, I would use it year round. I might get 4 more during BF. *I'm really not interested in Type 3, but the way research is set up, I might have to be a participant.*


@Saludable84
Really?  This is interesting.  I have x2 Palm Tapioca's I haven't tried.  I heard it doesn't smell good?  But truthfully, neither does BS.

Yeah, several members told me to try Type3.


----------



## Saludable84

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Saludable84
> Really?  This is interesting.  I have x2 Palm Tapioca's I haven't tried.  I heard it doesn't smell good?  But truthfully, neither does BS.
> 
> Yeah, several members told me to try Type3.



PM doesn't have a smell to me. I mean it's faint, but not there. I like the softness better. Then again, it's not cold out so let me not speak to soon, but PM I can ONLY use in cold weather. I like that BS is mixing well with the weather now. BS doesn't have a strong smell to me either. It's not pleasant but I find neither lingers. 

Guess I'll add type 3 to the BF list. If that doesn't work, DS is type 3.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Saludable84 said:


> *PM doesn't have a smell to me. I mean it's faint, but not there. I like the softness better. Then again, it's not cold out so let me not speak to soon, but PM I can ONLY use in cold weather.* I like that BS is mixing well with the weather now. BS doesn't have a strong smell to me either. It's not pleasant but I find neither lingers.
> 
> Guess I'll add type 3 to the BF list. If that doesn't work, DS is type 3.



@Saludable84
All this is really good to know.  Thank you!

I was sorta' 'dreading' it because I had read it smelled bad.

I have also not opened to smell Type4. 

Generally, MHC's products are not known for their 'scents' so I'm not expecting much from Type3 or 4.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Hattache know they be sending out some fast ship notices.  

I have to give them their props. 

The cancelled my 1st order, refunded my money.  I placed my replacement order and received shipping notice for the new order all in a matter of minutes.


----------



## Saludable84

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Saludable84
> All this is really good to know.  Thank you!
> 
> I was sorta' 'dreading' it because I had read it smelled bad.
> 
> I have also not opened to smell Type4.
> 
> Generally, MHC's products are not known for their 'scents' so I'm not expecting much from Type3 or 4.



Listen, if it smells like fruit or super bad you know I'll be the first to complain. Type 4 stinks. Seriously. BS smells a tad better, but that's not saying a lot. I used SM LP Detangler, BS and QB ABCDEFG Butter and all I smell is the last one.


----------



## rileypak

Type 4 doesn't stink 
It is a bit minty though


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> *Type 4 doesn't stink *
> *It is a bit minty though *



@rileypak 
Well, I don't mind "minty"

Do you have Palm Tapioca?


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak
> Well, I don't mind "minty"
> 
> Do you have Palm Tapioca?



Nope, no Palm Tapioca in the stash.


----------



## Saludable84

I'll do a comparison tonight. However, I remember turning my nose at Type 4. Twice. 

I'll check when I get home.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> *Nope, no Palm Tapioca in the stash.*



@rileypak
Are you thinking about getting/trying it?

Since I'm knocking so much off my BF list, this might free me up to get the Tonga Mousse @flyygirlll2


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak
> Are you thinking about getting/trying it?
> 
> Since I'm knocking so much off my BF list, this might free me up to get the Tonga Mousse @flyygirlll2



Nope won't be trying it. I try to avoid beeswax in my hair products if I can help it.

I do plan to try the Tonga Mousse at some point in the future.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> Nope won't be trying it. *I try to avoid beeswax in my hair products if I can help it.*
> 
> *I do plan to try the Tonga Mousse at some point in the future.*



@rileypak

Good Catch.  I know I didn't pay any attention to that.

Yep, lemme add Tonga Mousse to my list.  Lemme go see if Hattache has it?

What if this is one of the items that must be "In Store Purchase Only?"


----------



## Saludable84

rileypak said:


> Nope won't be trying it. I try to avoid beeswax in my hair products if I can help it.
> 
> I do plan to try the Tonga Mousse at some point in the future.



Likewise with the beeswax. But that's also why I limit it to winter


----------



## Saludable84

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak
> 
> Good Catch.  I know I didn't pay any attention to that.
> 
> Yep, lemme add Tonga Mousse to my list.  Lemme go see if Hattache has it?
> 
> What if this is one of the items that must be "In Store Purchase Only?"



If I try it before BF, I will let you know if it's worth the buy.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Saludable84 said:


> *If I try it before BF, I will let you know if it's worth the buy.*



@Saludable84 
Thank you!

It gets really great reviews and smells good too!

And Imma try to at least get to a jar of Type 4 and Palm Tapioca before BF too (just to see if I wanna/need to reup).


----------



## MileHighDiva

rileypak said:


> Type 4 doesn't stink
> It is a bit minty though


It smells just like Mentos, so I gave mine away.  Buttery Soy and Type have neutral smell.


----------



## flyygirlll2

@IDareT'sHair Tonga Mousse is great. I haven't pulled it out in a while but now that it's cooling down over here, I will be. I'm loving the Bekura Java Bean though. It makes a really nice sealant.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

MileHighDiva said:


> *It smells just like Mentos, so I gave mine away.  Buttery Soy and Type have neutral smell.*



@MileHighDiva 
Do you have Type3?

Agreed.  Buttery Soy is pretty 'neutral'


----------



## IDareT'sHair

flyygirlll2 said:


> *I'm loving the Bekura Java Bean though. It makes a really nice sealant.*



@flyygirlll2 
Maybe I'll try this?  I haven't purchased this one before.


----------



## MileHighDiva

IDareT'sHair said:


> @MileHighDiva
> Do you have Type3?
> 
> Agreed.  Buttery Soy is pretty 'neutral'


, I have Type 3.  It smells neutral.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

MileHighDiva said:


> , *I have Type 3.  It smells neutral.*



@MileHighDiva 
Well good lordt.

Why did they make Type4 smell like mints? 

Do you have Palm Tapioca?


----------



## MileHighDiva

IDareT'sHair said:


> @MileHighDiva
> Well good lordt.
> 
> Why did they make Type4 smell like mints?
> 
> Do you have Palm Tapioca?


Yes, I have Palm Tapioca.  I don't remember what it smells like.  I'll check in a few minutes and report back.  I've only used palm and java bean once.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

MileHighDiva said:


> *I've only used palm and java bean once*.



@MileHighDiva 
I think I'll try to get the Tonga & the Java Bean. (definitely the Tonga Mousse).


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I hope my Indigo comes before Wednesday's wash day.  I may even move it back to Thursday?

I'd like to do it since I'm off the rest of this week and can leave it in hours.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Will use L.A.C.E. Brahmi this wash day to DC with.

OT:  I need to check to see when my UBH will ship?  I haven't heard another word.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@shawnyblazes
What are you DC'ing with these days?

I've been using:
LACE Brahmi
NG's Coconut Water

*started using db pumpkin as a final r/o*


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@shawnyblazes
Um..Wait...I think I already know the answer to this: APB Souffle right?

ETA: Speaking of APB, I think I'll pull out that White Chocolate Mousse DC'er.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

IDareT'sHair said:


> @shawnyblazes
> What are you DC'ing with these days?
> 
> I've been using:
> LACE Brahmi
> NG's Coconut Water
> 
> *started using db pumpkin as a final r/o*



I'm still trying  to use up 2014 deep conditioners.  Working my way thru Sheaterra, Oyin and Lakshmi cupboard. Almost done.  I did cheat and use a little bobeam on Saturday though.  Lolol @IDareT'sHair


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Oh and look at my braidout bang results @IDareT'sHair
That QB is going to have to be my.best friend while using the Netwurks21.   It's keeping my hair supple with the use of so much protein.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

shawnyblazes said:


> *I'm still trying  to use up 2014 deep conditioners.  Working my way thru Sheaterra, Oyin and Lakshmi cupboard. Almost done.  I did cheat and use a little bobeam on Saturday though.  Lolol*



@shawnyblazes
I completely forgot I pulled one of these out. 

If I used the APB WCM - that would make me have x4 opened DC'ers, so Imma need to wait. 

x3 is my limit.


----------



## MileHighDiva

IDareT'sHair said:


> @MileHighDiva
> I think I'll try to get the Tonga & the Java Bean. (definitely the Tonga Mousse).


I can't wait to receive and try the Tonga Mousse.

I had to get rid of someone, before I pulled more of my stash out 
The Palm Tapioca smells like almond extract.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

shawnyblazes said:


> *Oh and look at my braidout bang results.  That QB is going to have to be my.best friend while using the Netwurks21.   It's keeping my hair supple with the use of social much protein.*



@shawnyblazes

Ya'll be knowing how to keep that Moist & Juicy look going on. 

I bet your head stays on "Cool" -Chillmax

Uber moisturliciousness.

CTDG has been doing me right with NW21.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

IDareT'sHair said:


> @shawnyblazes
> 
> Ya'll be knowing how to keep that Moist & Juicy look going on.
> 
> I bet your head stays on "Cool" -Chillmax
> 
> Uber moisturliciousness.
> 
> CTDG has been doing me right with NW21.


On  another note. I can't stand autocorrect.  -_-


----------



## IDareT'sHair

MileHighDiva said:


> I can't wait to receive and try the Tonga Mousse.  I had to get rid of someone, before I pulled more of my stash out
> *The Palm Tapioca smells like almond extract*.


@MileHighDiva
Not bad then.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

shawnyblazes said:


> *It's keeping my hair supple* with the use of so much protein.



@shawnyblazes
It is super Supple.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

If I had to recommend any Bekura products get the Java bean and palm tapioca.   Best shine and hold/moisture.  

Only reason never repurchased the line is the price.


----------



## MileHighDiva

Are the Laksami's Cupboard products any good?  @shawnyblazes


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@shawnyblazes
I guess I'll keep Java Bean on my list.  Lemme go look at it.  I hope that Sale is good, because $18 for 4oz is s-t-e-e-p.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

MileHighDiva said:


> Are the Laksami's Cupboard products any good?  @shawnyblazes


I really like her conditioner.  This one 
http://www.lakshmiscupboard.com/sho...s/amla-and-honey-detangling-conditioner-16-oz

I can use it for a prepoo, leave in or rinse out. I also like it for a light style to Retwist at night.  I have to remind myself to sign up for her emails.  She will randomly have a sale.  I have the deep conditioner but didn't really like it.  Too thick.  Steam made it sink in better.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

IDareT'sHair said:


> @shawnyblazes
> I guess I'll keep Java Bean on my list.  Lemme go look at it.


I used the Java bean for a twist out and 5 people stopped me. The shine.  The only thing is, I smelled like coffee. If you're not fond of it , don't get it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

IDareT'sHair said:


> @shawnyblazes
> I guess I'll keep Java Bean on my list.  Lemme go look at it.  *I hope that Sale is good, because $18 for 4oz is s-t-e-e-p.*


@shawnyblazes 
See Bolded.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

shawnyblazes said:


> I used the Java bean for a twist out and 5 people stopped me. The shine.  *The only thing is, I smelled like coffee. If you're not fond of it , don't get it.*



@shawnyblazes
I have no problem with Coffee scented scents.  But that $18 is giving me heartburn.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

IDareT'sHair said:


> @shawnyblazes
> See Bolded.


Yup.  Teeny amount needed.  Seems anything with coffee tends be priced higher ? I never used it alot because I didn't want to walk arpundits smelling like coffee.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@shawnyblazes
Dang!  Her 'stuff' is pricey. (Lakisma Cupboard)


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@shawnyblazes
It's good to know you only need a small amount.  Imma keep it on my list (for now) but I know I can easily spend $18 on something else.


----------



## MileHighDiva

IDareT'sHair said:


> @shawnyblazes
> Dang!  Her 'stuff' is pricey.


I bought the palm and java from P&T when they were clearing it out due to the name change.  For this very reason.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@flyygirlll2
I noticed you had TMN on your BF list?  What are you planning on getting/re-upping on?


----------



## flyygirlll2

shawnyblazes said:


> If I had to recommend any Bekura products get the *Java bean *and palm tapioca.   Best shine and hold/moisture.
> 
> Only reason never repurchased the line is the price.



Yes. I love that Java Bean. I used it with QB AOHC and my twists were plump and shiny. 
@IDareT'sHair Yeah the prices are steep as all get out. I think I bought it when I had like $12 in reward points. I don't remember if Hattache carries the Java bean.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

MileHighDiva said:


> *I bought the palm and java from P&T when they were clearing it out due to the name change.  For this very reason*.



@MileHighDiva
No, I meant that Laskishma's Cupboard stuff is pricey.

I bought from P&T too, but got Whiskey-Vanilla & YAM.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

IDareT'sHair said:


> @shawnyblazes
> Dang!  Her 'stuff' is pricey. (Lakisma Cupboard)


I think the 8oz Amla.is $11 and some change.  I get my fenugreek and rhassoul from her.  Other than that ,I don't get anything else unless it's a good sale.


----------



## flyygirlll2

@IDareT'sHair I honestly want the Banana Twisting cream  my hair still feels good days later. I know it was limited edition but I would ask her to make it for me if she could and invoice me 

I haven't tried the other TMN products yet.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

flyygirlll2 said:


> Yes. I love that Java Bean. I used it with QB AOHC and my twists were plump and shiny.
> Yeah the prices are steep as all get out. I think I bought it when I had like $12 in reward points.* I don't remember if Hattache carries the Java bean.*


@flyygirlll2

Yes, they do!  I just looked at it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

flyygirlll2 said:


> *I honestly want the Banana Twisting cream  my hair still feels good days later. I know it was limited edition *



@flyygirlll2
I'm glad I picked up x2 Jars of this.


----------



## flyygirlll2

@IDareT'sHair Ok good. I would get it from Hattache if that's the case, cause at least it's an ok discount and shipping is quick.


----------



## MileHighDiva

shawnyblazes said:


> I think the 8oz Amla.is $11 and some change.  I get my fenugreek and rhassoul from her.  Other than that ,I don't get anything else unless it's a good sale.


When she has sales how steep are her discounts?


----------



## flyygirlll2

@IDareT'sHair I'm kicking myself for not grabbing 2 of them.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

flyygirlll2 said:


> *I'm kicking myself for not grabbing 2 of them*.


@flyygirlll2
You know I always try to grab a back up of errthang.


----------



## flyygirlll2

@IDareT'sHair Lol Girl I know you're the queen of back ups.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

flyygirlll2 said:


> *Lol Girl I know you're the queen of back ups.*



@flyygirlll2 
I am!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I'm surprised not too many people got HV during this Conditioner Sale?

I wish they would have advertised their Sale sooner.


----------



## Aggie

MileHighDiva said:


> Hattache never disappoints. They're in it to win it!
> 
> They packed my stuff and provided tracking late last night.  They could've taken Sunday off.
> 
> However, this is why I love them. One stop shop and I know I'll get my stuff pronto,


@MileHighDiva 

You ain't never lied. I ordered yesterday and my package shipped yesterday....amazing!


----------



## flyygirlll2

Hattache sent me the shipping notification for my order today. So glad they don't play with folks money and emotions. NurCreations shipped too.  I will be receiving a bunch of stuff the next few days


----------



## Saludable84

Smells:

Palm Tapioca: Play Doh
Tonga: smells really nice. Reminds me of the shampoo smell at the Dominican salon. Fruity tinge
Type 4: corn oil
Buttery Soy: neutral


----------



## flyygirlll2

@IDareT'sHair I didn't grab anything from HV since I still have stuff from them that I have to finish. Depending on how BF goes, HV might be on the list.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Saludable84 said:


> *Smells:
> Palm Tapioca: Play Doh
> Tonga: smells really nice. Reminds me of the shampoo smell at the Dominican salon. Fruity tinge
> Type 4: corn oil
> Buttery Soy: neutral*



@Saludable84
Nice - summation


----------



## IDareT'sHair

flyygirlll2 said:


> I didn't grab anything from HV since I still have stuff from them that I have to finish. *Depending on how BF goes, HV might be on the list.*



@flyygirlll2
I wouldn't mind having another jar of Sitrinillah.  I have x1 in my stash.


----------



## lindseyerinc

My silk dreams shipped


----------



## Saludable84

IDareT'sHair said:


> @shawnyblazes
> I guess I'll keep Java Bean on my list.  Lemme go look at it.  I hope that Sale is good, because $18 for 4oz is s-t-e-e-p.



@shawnyblazes even with the sale that's why I didn't purchase. It better be super good for that small amount.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

MileHighDiva said:


> When she has sales how steep are her discounts?


The most I've seen is 25%.


----------



## Saludable84

I won't be using SM LP Detangler for a while. The humidity from my bathroom already killed my twist


----------



## flyygirlll2

@Saludable84 Ooooh those twists look pretty!  I'm jelly because my hair shrinks to my ears in a twist out despite that's it's almost BSL 

I love that SM LP Detangler.  It's getting very cool here now so idk how that will affect its performance.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Saludable84 @shawnyblazes 
Ya'll really know how to Juicify some Twists!....


----------



## rileypak

@Saludable84


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Thinking up my regi for tomorrow.

OT: Heard back from UBH - my order is suppose to ship again 'this week'....


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Saludable84 @shawnyblazes 
What are ya'll doing?


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Saludable84 @shawnyblazes
> What are ya'll doing?



At work, trying to get my lurk on?? What are you up to? @IDareT'sHair


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@shawnyblazes
Nuttin'.  Enjoyin' my time off.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Here's What I have Coming @rileypak
Cathy Howse
Sarenzo
Hattache
Hairveda
Naturelle Grow
*i know i'm missin' somethin'*


----------



## Saludable84

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Saludable84 @shawnyblazes
> What are ya'll doing?



Avoiding comments questioning if my hair is real


----------



## rileypak

I don't even know anymore @IDareT'sHair 

Oui.dad
QRedew
Bekura Beauty
APB
Sarenzo
Hattache
I really don't remember what else 
ETA: remembered something else...


----------



## rileypak

Saludable84 said:


> Avoiding comments questioning if my hair is real



Well....is it?


----------



## Saludable84

@flyygirlll2 I had just taken an shower, so the bathroom was still a bit humid. As I took the twist out, some started to puff up. I was so upset, so I had to go back in my bedroom and take the rest out. The glycerin leave in is not my friend. Next week, I will try either Oyin or SD WGB and see if that makes a difference. Going to take @IDareT'sHair advice and give it another try because it does work much better in humid weather. Keeps the hair sleek. This is why my PJ-ism cant be fully great 

@rileypak thanks! Im ready to put it in a bun now


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Saludable84 said:


> *Avoiding comments questioning if my hair is real*


@Saludable84


----------



## rileypak

@Saludable84 
Don't you dare!!! Wear that juicy twist out


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl 
Hi Ms. Curly!

Hope you had a fun weekend


----------



## rileypak

@Saludable84 
Awww 

Humidity just won't stop blocking hair greatness...


----------



## Saludable84

rileypak said:


> Well....is it?



You know BW dont ask this question. Im glad they are learning to stop themselves when asking though


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> Hi Ms. Curly!
> 
> Hope you had a fun weekend


@IDareT'sHair 
Hey sis we did.
I'm just trying to catch up now


----------



## rileypak

Saludable84 said:


> You know BW dont ask this question. Im glad they are learning to stop themselves when asking though



I know


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@rileypak
How's the Inventory project going?


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

@IDareT'sHair 
I read you're taking a week break before starting back with the revitalizer; I just continued.  My hair loves protein so I haven't had any issues with incorporating this into my regi.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *Hey sis we did.
> I'm just trying to catch up now*



@curlyhersheygirl 
Good.  Good Times.

Did being 'away' cut down on your buying?


----------



## rileypak

@IDareT'sHair 
I need to pick back up on it. The holiday week/weekend has thrown me off. I'll get back through the main fridge soon.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *I read you're taking a week break before starting back with the revitalizer; I just continued.  My hair loves protein so I haven't had any issues with incorporating this into my regi*.



@curlyhersheygirl
Yep.  When I wash tomorrow, I will _try to_ break for about a week.  Yeah, it's cool.


----------



## rileypak

Oh yeah I bought 3 bottles of the Netwurks spray. 
Not sure when I'll start it and I may give a bottle to Mom to try out...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> *Oh yeah I bought 3 bottles of the Netwurks spray. *
> Not sure when I'll start it and I may give a bottle to Mom to try out...



@rileypak 
You 'knew' you had to jump on this Bandwagon with us.  It just wouldna' felt right without you. 

I've been waiting......


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> Good.  Good Times.
> 
> Did being 'away' cut down on your buying?


@IDareT'sHair 
Lol it did. Although folks extended their sales so now I'm getting the bug again


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

rileypak said:


> Oh yeah I bought 3 bottles of the Netwurks spray.
> Not sure when I'll start it and I may give a bottle to Mom to try out...


My cousin took the bottle I carried to NY so now I'm down to 2. I'll reorder some this week or next


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak
> You 'knew' you had to jump on this Bandwagon with us.  It just wouldna' felt right without you.
> 
> I've been waiting......




I may not start until October. 
I really wanna try the Komaza Care Bountiful Mane serum so I think I'm going to use that for the rest of September and then start the Netwurks spray in October.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

All the NetWurks21 Heads need to continue to try to use it until 12-31 (if possible).  And then we can decide what we think and how we wanna proceed in 2017.


----------



## Saludable84

I will be using until the end of the year.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Saludable84 said:


> @flyygirlll2 I had just taken an shower, so the bathroom was still a bit humid. As I took the twist out, some started to puff up. I was so upset, so I had to go back in my bedroom and take the rest out. The glycerin leave in is not my friend. Next week, I will try either Oyin or SD WGB and see if that makes a difference. Going to take @IDareT'sHair advice and give it another try because it does work much better in humid weather. Keeps the hair sleek. This is why my PJ-ism cant be fully great
> 
> @rileypak thanks! Im ready to put it in a bun now


That was me this morning?  My braids were juicy looking. I just knew my hair was going to great. I used a little Curl Origin for hold.  Not so.
I'm kinda sad


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

IDareT'sHair said:


> All the NetWurks21 Heads need to continue to try to use it until 12-31 (if possible).  And then we can decide what we think and how we wanna proceed in 2017.



Im on this bandwagon until the wheels fall off.   A WEEK spurt on this bang? Thats all it took.  I need 4 inches and I'll be satisfied.  Let a sister get to BSL and its ON!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

shawnyblazes said:


> *Im on this bandwagon until the wheels fall off.   A WEEK spurt on this bang? Thats all it took.  I need 4 inches and I'll be satisfied.  Let a sister get to BSL and its ON!*



@shawnyblazes 
Alright Nah Sister-SisterI'm right here with you.


----------



## rileypak

shawnyblazes said:


> Im on this bandwagon until the wheels fall off.   A WEEK spurt on this bang? Thats all it took.  I need 4 inches and I'll be satisfied.  Let a sister get to BSL and its ON!



Alright nah!


----------



## KinksAndInk

I have 7 bottles so I'm going until April. I like the way it makes my roots feel so even if my growth stops, I'll continue to use it as a protein leave in. It will replace my Aphogee green tea and keratin spray.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

IDareT'sHair said:


> *Here's What I have Coming
> Cathy Howse
> Sarenzo
> Hattache
> Hairveda
> Naturelle Grow
> *i know i'm missin' somethin'**



+ Soutanicals x2 Strand Repair


----------



## Aggie

I have been a little sick this past week so I haven't been using the Netwurks 21 on my scalp because I didn't want my head wet. I feel a lot better now so I may start again this evening.


----------



## MileHighDiva

I wonder which one of these packages is for me?  ***rubs hands***
https://www.instagram.com/p/BJ_XmxehlG8/


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

@IDareT'sHair 
I'm committed to using it until the end of the year as well.


----------



## rileypak

@IDareT'sHair

I'm planning to use it until end of the year, barring no scalp issues. 
I'll do 3 weeks on NW & 1 week off or 1 week on Komaza Care Bountiful Mane Serum.


----------



## Saludable84

MileHighDiva said:


> I wonder which one of these packages is for me?  ***rubs hands***
> https://www.instagram.com/p/BJ_XmxehlG8/



4 are for @flyygirlll2


----------



## flyygirlll2

@Saludable84


----------



## flyygirlll2

From what I can remember, I have 9 packages coming this week


----------



## rileypak

Ship ship from QRedew, HoBW, and Hattache


----------



## Aggie

I got a shipping notification from TerreneFusions on Etsy today . So much of my stuff are coming .


----------



## IDareT'sHair

MileHighDiva said:


> *I wonder which one of these packages is for me?  ***rubs hands****
> https://www.instagram.com/p/BJ_XmxehlG8/



I think I just saw my Box!

j/k


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Got my Regi all worked out for tomorrow.  I wish my Indigo woulda' came today.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@rileypak @Saludable84
So, Ladies..Tell Me - What do I need to do to get you two back on this N/B?


----------



## Saludable84

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak @Saludable84
> So, Ladies..Tell Me - What do I need to do to get you two back on this N/B?



I promise :runs to closet:


----------



## Saludable84

Thinking of just buying new vendors (for me at least) for BF. I have enough staples.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I noticed some of you are over in the other "Official" N/B thread, when you can't even successfully do these mini N/B's?

I'm sure there is some logic for doing this, but I cannot figure out what it is.

So, one of Ya'll gone hafta' enlighten me to the rationale.

@Saludable84 @Aggie @KinksAndInk


----------



## Aggie

I don't know if I posted this here but I already got my shipping notification from 4 Bella Naturale' on Etsy. I really want to get my fangs into these products right here . The reviews were pretty great too.

I don't know if the fragrance of any other vendor will top APB but I hope they smell good. I love delicious smelling products on my hair and my body.


----------



## KinksAndInk

IDareT'sHair said:


> I noticed some of you are over in the other "Official" N/B thread, when you can't even successfully do these mini N/B's?
> 
> I'm sure there is some logic for doing this, but I cannot figure out what it is.
> 
> So, one of Ya'll gone hafta' enlighten me to the rationale.
> 
> @Saludable84 @Aggie @KinksAndInk


 I have not purchased a single thing in Sept except plastic caps and a wig cap. I didn't even partake in any LD sales lol.


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> I noticed some of you are over in the other "Official" N/B thread, when you can't even successfully do these mini N/B's?
> 
> I'm sure there is some logic for doing this, but I cannot figure out what it is.
> 
> So, one of Ya'll gone hafta' enlighten me to the rationale.
> 
> @Saludable84 @Aggie @KinksAndInk


Ur...Um...What had happen was...there were some sales that I couldn't let go of and there were some products in those sales that I just had to have, but I'm done now for a while. I even stocked up on my Netwurks 21 for the rest of the year.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

KinksAndInk said:


> *I have not purchased a single thing in Sept except plastic caps and a wig cap. I didn't even partake in any LD sales lol.*


@KinksAndInk 
You are right.  You haven't.  I just included you in the mentions.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Aggie said:


> *Ur...Um...What had happen was...there were some sales that I couldn't let go of and there were some products in those sales that I just had to have, but I'm done now for a while. I even stocked up on my Netwurks 21 for the rest of the year.*



@Aggie 
Okay....Cause I was wondering what was up?....


----------



## KinksAndInk

IDareT'sHair said:


> @KinksAndInk
> You are right.  You haven't.  I just included you in the mentions.


Lol. I didn't think I'd do this well. Netwurks is the only product I've purchased in a long time but I may grab a few things if Jakeala has a sale when she opens back up. I wanna grab the beer conditioner, love spellz berry butter, the scalp scrub and a few honey hair thangs.


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak @Saludable84
> So, Ladies..Tell Me - What do I need to do to get you two back on this N/B?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


>



@rileypak 
Yeah....You need to be hidin'.


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak
> Yeah....You need to be hidin'.



I have one more purchase. Still need to get hair clip extensions when the 16"/18" are back in stock.
I'll be good then...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> *I have one more purchase. Still need to get hair clip extensions when the 16"/18" are back in stock.*
> *I'll be good then...*



@rileypak
Okay.  I guess I'll see you when you come back.....


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak
> Okay.  I guess I'll see you when you come back.....


----------



## rileypak

I'm really digging this Treluxe Naturals leave in conditioner so far. Seems like a good fit protein wise into my stash. 
It might make the BF cut for real...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> I*'m really digging this Treluxe Naturals leave in conditioner so far. *Seems like a good fit protein wise into my stash.
> It might make the BF cut for real...



@rileypak 
I don't I paid any attention to this line?


----------



## rileypak

@IDareT'sHair 
I blame a lot of my one off purchases on The Mane Objective cause this is one inspired by her review.

So far my hair has remained soft and supple plus when I was attempting my ill-fated WnG attempt, it had my coils popping before I even put gel in. I didn't need a lot plus it didn't raise my cuticles as I was applying it and had a good amount of slip. I'll make a more informed decision after a few more uses but it's been lovely so far.


----------



## flyygirlll2

I should be good until BF/my BD since they're a day apart this year. For the most part, I got some of the products I wanted......
( cleansing conditioners, oil, pre-Poo/detangling products, DC, slap cap, and shampoo/conditioner, heat protectant) 

When I really think about it, I'm more than good with products for a while.


----------



## rileypak

All of us should be good for a long, long while....but when has that stopped any of us?


----------



## rileypak

Ship ship from Phyto (which I forgot I purchased )


----------



## flyygirlll2

@rileypak You ain't neva lied lol. You know sooner or later you will start feenin' for a package all waiting at the door like a lost child.


----------



## rileypak

flyygirlll2 said:


> @rileypak You ain't neva lied lol. You know sooner or later you will start feenin' for a package all waiting at the door like a lost child.



It'll sink in for me in another three weeks or so...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@flyygirlll2 @rileypak

This is going to be a long stretch -- at least until Halloween Sales.

Hopefully, there will be a couple here & there for us to partake in.


----------



## flyygirlll2

@rileypak I know I'll feel it too  but I need to focus on using up/getting rid of some products in the meantime before BF hits.


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> @flyygirlll2 @rileypak
> 
> This is going to be a long stretch -- at least until Halloween Sales.
> 
> Hopefully, there will be a couple here & there for us to partake in.



I'm going to try my best to make it beyond my pass to purchase hair.extensions. 

Unless some 35% or greater sales start rolling in, I'll try to hold out.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Yeah, cause I'm not sure if the saving the packages & then gradually opening them actually really works.

@flyygirlll2 @rileypak


----------



## flyygirlll2

@IDareT'sHair If anything, I will only re-up on products I consider staples.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@flyygirlll2

I need a review on Kinky Kashmere's DC'er to see if I need to keep that on my preliminary list.


----------



## flyygirlll2

@IDareT'sHair I was doing that for a while but I don't think that works either. I still wanted to buy something smh.


----------



## flyygirlll2

@IDareT'sHair Hmmm.. I don't have anything from that line but I've seen that they do have sales. Depending on the reviews, I'm willing to try new vendors for BF.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

flyygirlll2 said:


> I was doing that for a while but I don't think that works either. *I still wanted to buy something smh.*



@flyygirlll2
IKR?


----------



## rileypak

flyygirlll2 said:


> @IDareT'sHair I was doing that for a while but I don't think that works either. I still wanted to buy something smh.



Yeah I just ended up buying non hair stuff instead


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> *Yeah I just ended up buying non hair stuff instead *



@rileypak 
Yeah.  And I found myself buying a bunch of Supplements.


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak
> Yeah.  And I found myself buying a bunch of Supplements.



I ended up with a ton of tech toys thanks to the first N/B. Second time, I ended up with supplements. 
Who knows what will be the must purchase items this time?


----------



## flyygirlll2

@IDareT'sHair I think I'm just going to do mini twists in my hair and keep it that way for the rest of the year. There's also a chance I might straighten my hair before the new year just to length check/trim. Of course this will depend on my mood by that time


----------



## flyygirlll2

@IDareT'sHair @rileypak I found myself buying vitamins, clothes, shoes, and makeup. And no, not in that order either


----------



## Aggie

I've got my heat protectant from Dominican Magic, NG, APB, 4 Bella Naturale', Terrenefusions, HOB, Bel Nouvo, Hattache, JCPenny, Thermal Hair care, She Scent It, Sally Beauty orders all complete and on their way to me, one by one . 

Woohoo! Now that was some shopping I did this weekend .


----------



## BrownBetty

I didn't get anything this time around.  I meant to pick up the netwurks but forgot.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Received Ship Notice from Naturelle Grow (x1 16oz Pink Clay DC'er)


----------



## Saludable84

IDareT'sHair said:


> I noticed some of you are over in the other "Official" N/B thread, when you can't even successfully do these mini N/B's?
> 
> I'm sure there is some logic for doing this, but I cannot figure out what it is.
> 
> So, one of Ya'll gone hafta' enlighten me to the rationale.
> 
> @Saludable84 @Aggie @KinksAndInk



I couldn't make it to Sephora in time during the break


----------



## Saludable84

flyygirlll2 said:


> @IDareT'sHair If anything, I will only re-up on products I consider staples.



At this point, I feel like I have enough staples that I won't need for BF. I'm going to stock up on APB for the spring, but I was just thinking of trying a few new vendors because I have so much stuff in terms of staples. 

Washing 2 days a week should help me get through these deep conditioners


----------



## Saludable84

IDareT'sHair said:


> Received Ship Notice from Naturelle Grow (x1 16oz Pink Clay DC'er)



What clay is in it? Kaolin? Let me know how you like it.


----------



## Saludable84

@IDareT'sHair i know you love the QB CTDG, but what I want to know is if outside of moisturizing, do you feel it strengthens? With the humidity kicking in, it's hard to be glycerin and honey free and I don't really like playing with protein outside of deep conditioner.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Saludable84
Not sure about the 'strengthening' properties only the Moisturizing ones and it is definitely moisture on steroids.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Saludable84 said:


> *What clay is in it? Kaolin?* Let me know how you like it.



@Saludable84
It says: Indian Clay/Australian  (Pink Rose Clay).  It gets really good reviews.  Will be my 1st time buying/trying.

https://www.etsy.com/listing/235016...urizing-hair-mask-for?ref=shop_home_active_23


----------



## CeeLex33

Used up 1 APB Leave In and 1 APB Ayurvedic Cream
will definitely repurchase at some point- have seventy eleven back ups


----------



## IDareT'sHair

CeeLex33 said:


> Used up 1 APB Leave In and 1 APB Ayurvedic Cream
> will definitely repurchase at some point-* have seventy eleven back ups*



@CeeLex33 
You sound like me!

Used up x1 16oz DB Pumpkin Seed Mask (have about x2-x4 back ups?)


----------



## CeeLex33

@IDareT'sHair 
The life of a PJ 

Waiting on Sarenzo, Hattache and House of Beauty
Got my Cream and Coco yesterday


----------



## IDareT'sHair

For the next few weeks, I'll be diggin' deep in my Stash tryna' prep for BF.

Glad my BF list has slimmed down some.

I just don't want to fill the void with a bunch of 1-offs.

I'll be pulling some of those soon (Inashi, KJ Neapolitan, Bel Nouvo, Jakeala's Beer DC'er and any 8oz'ers that I don't have multiples of)

@CeeLex33


----------



## Saludable84

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Saludable84
> It says: Indian Clay/Australian  (Pink Rose Clay).  It gets really good reviews.  Will be my 1st time buying/trying.
> 
> https://www.etsy.com/listing/235016...urizing-hair-mask-for?ref=shop_home_active_23



Yeah, its Kaolin. Its supposed to be super moisturizing.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Saludable84 said:


> *Yeah, its Kaolin. Its supposed to be super moisturizing*.



@Saludable84
Thanks for that.  

I'm not an expert on "Clays".  Are some better than others?

What type of "clay" is in SM Purification?  Do you know?

I also have Jakeala's Beau Vert which is also some type of Clay Masque.


----------



## PJaye

IDareT'sHair said:


> @flyygirlll2
> 
> I need a review on Kinky Kashmere's DC'er to see if I need to keep that on my preliminary list.



IMO, it's not worth it.  This conditioner has a thin, creamy consistency that facilitates great application and excellent slip.  However, the moisture and softness level it provides is mediocre at best.  I gave it away and I don't feel badly about it since it was only $10 for 16oz.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

PJaye said:


> *IMO, it's not worth it.  This conditioner has a thin, creamy consistency that facilitates great application and excellent slip.  However, the moisture and softness level it provides is mediocre at best.  I gave it away and I don't feel badly about it since it was only $10 for 16oz.*



@PJaye
 .... Thank You.

I think  you may have already told me it isn't worth it?

But I keep being drawn back to it for some strange reason (maybe ingredients?)

I guess the regular degular price is $20.00 for 16oz's which I think is 'steep'?

Not sure what I would do if I caught it for $10 bucks & free shipping tho'.

Because even if it is $10.00 and if shipping is $5,$6,$7 and it's mediocre, I'll still feel like I lost.


----------



## PJaye

IDareT'sHair said:


> @PJaye
> .... Thank You.
> 
> I think  you may have already told me it isn't worth it?
> 
> But I keep being drawn back to it for some strange reason (maybe ingredients?)
> 
> I guess the regular degular price is $20.00 for 16oz's which I think is 'steep'?
> 
> Not sure what I would do if I caught it for $10 bucks & free shipping tho'.
> 
> *Because even if it is $10.00 and shipping is $5,$6,$7 and it's mediocre, I'll still feel like I lost.*



In that case, put the dice down and walk away from the table.


----------



## Saludable84

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Saludable84
> Thanks for that.
> 
> I'm not an expert on "Clays".  Are some better than others?
> 
> What type of "clay" is in SM Purification?  Do you know?
> 
> I also have Jakeala's Beau Vert which is also some type of Clay Masque.



SM has Kaolin which is the mildest of clays. It will lift "charged particles" but its not heavy duty. Heavily on the moisturizing side. 

Jakeala has bentonite which is the harshest of clays. Harshest because it can be compared to clarifier in lifting "charged particles" but leaves your hair very vulnerable to more moisture being received by the hair. Its pretty low on the list, so its clarifying affect will be minimal and it should leave the hair soft. Its marketed for MHM people, so it should be good. Im saving mine to actually try as a pre-poo. I have no need for it as a DC.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Saludable84
I can't remember how I used the sample of the Beau Vert I had? (I think I Steamed with it)

I now have x2 Full-Sized Jars.  Maybe I'll both pre-treat and steam with it.

ETA: Thanks for the brief lesson on clay(s).


----------



## IDareT'sHair

PJaye said:


> *In that case, put the dice down and walk away from the table.*



@PJaye
Really! 
You know how hard it is to quit when you're ahead.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@PJaye
It kinda reminds me strictly based on consistency and color of BBB Babbasu which I was also dying to try that tore my scalp skrait up.


----------



## Saludable84

IDareT'sHair said:


> @PJaye
> Really!
> You know how hard it is to quit when you're ahead.



Your not rolling any 7-11's today!


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Hey divas
Got my shipping notices from CM and hot head.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

@IDareT'sHair 
MY BF list has shrunk as well. It may just be Jakeala and APB


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *MY BF list has shrunk as well. It may just be Jakeala and APB*



@curlyhersheygirl

What about Hattache?

I have Bel Nouvo, and other stuff that I've come up with now.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl 
I was going to take a week off from NetWurks21 today (wash day), but decided to use it.

Steamed with: NG Coconut Water & Mango.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> 
> What about Hattache?
> 
> I have Bel Nouvo, and other stuff that I've come up with now.


@IDareT'sHair 
Not sure. I'll see when BF sales are announced


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> I was going to take a week off from NetWurks21 today (wash day), but decided to use it.
> 
> Steamed with: NG Coconut Water & Mango.


@IDareT'sHair 
Not sure what I'll use.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> Not sure. I'll see when BF sales are announced



@curlyhersheygirl
I know I want:
16oz BeeMine (back up)
Curl Junkie Strengthening
Naturalista Juicy
Bel Nouvo Amaretto Hair Crème
Cream & Coco's Oil Tinctures
*Miss Jessie's Deal*


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My open Deep Conditioners are:
BoBeam
L.A.C.E. Brahmi
Naturelle Grow's Coconut Water & Mango


----------



## Saludable84

After I play with my leave in, moisturizers and butters, I am just going to stick with MHC and QB moisturizers and butters (grease). Im not interested in anything else at the moment, but I will still try Siamese Twist. CRN Almond Jai will be my back-up.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Saludable84 @shawnyblazes

How are you both doing using up stuff?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I still think I will make "Ghee" my go-to finger pre-detangler.  I have to see how I like it and how it works for my hair.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

There are a few Siamese Twist items that I would make staples had her shipping been reasonable.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl

I know Curly.  And her "Sales" haven't been good (at all).

Thankfully, I still have a Family Size Sweet Potatoe, x2 of the Raspberry Henna's a Coconut & Pumpkin Hairdress and that Marcajacu Crème left.

I'd like the Luxury 7 Butter and the Ultimate Butter but would need a really good Sale and Decent Shipping.

Siamese Twists was my HG last Fall/Winter, this year, based on lack of Sales, I don't see it happening.


----------



## Saludable84

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Saludable84 @shawnyblazes
> 
> How are you both doing using up stuff?



It amazes me how I'm so heavy handed with conditioner, but efficient with everything else


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Saludable84 @shawnyblazes
> 
> How are you both doing using up stuff?



I've been trying to use up all the old sad deep conditioners first/  Its killing me!!!!  Im trying not to buy any new deep conditioners until I can at least say all of 2014 is done, LOL. Good thing is I only have 3 left.  Bad news is I have 5 2015


----------



## IDareT'sHair

shawnyblazes said:


> I've been trying to use up all the old sad deep conditioners first/  Its killing me!!!!  Im trying not to buy any new deep conditioners until I can at least say all of 2014 is done, LOL. *Good thing is I only have 3 left.  Bad new is I have 5 2015*



@shawnyblazes
 Gurl....I know this feeling too well!


----------



## rileypak

shawnyblazes said:


> I've been trying to use up all the old sad deep conditioners first/  Its killing me!!!!  Im trying not to buy any new deep conditioners until I can at least say all of 2014 is done, LOL. Good thing is I only have 3 left.  Bad new is I have 5 2015



I think I finally wrapped up most of the 2014 conditioners outside of my lone Mielle Organics old formula DC I have left.
Now 2015 is another story


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Unfortunately, mine are all mixed togevver and I'm the one that said to start 'dating them'.

@rileypak


----------



## Saludable84

shawnyblazes said:


> I've been trying to use up all the old sad deep conditioners first/  Its killing me!!!!  Im trying not to buy any new deep conditioners until I can at least say all of 2014 is done, LOL. Good thing is I only have 3 left.  Bad new is I have 5 2015



I have two from 2014. I've already completed 2015.

Wait.... No I didn't


----------



## rileypak

For now, I'm really trying to get rid of the singles. 
I have eight DCs that I only have one of...I have some decisions to make


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> *For now, I'm really trying to get rid of the singles.* *I have eight DCs that I only have one of...*



@rileypak
I think this is the same approach I am going to take.  Or I might just keep working through the one(s) I know are old.  i.e. Sitrinillah etc...


----------



## Saludable84

I have never been tempted to try Sitrinillah. It's always seemed so blah and meh to me. I just can't get with its claim to fame and at this point I wouldn't even try.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Saludable84
Lurves it! 

That just means more for us Sitrinillah luvers.


----------



## Saludable84

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Saludable84
> Lurves it!
> 
> That just means more for us Sitrinillah luvers.


 


Yeah, I want to try her protein, but that one doesn't even make my debit card wet 

Amala (?) cleanser was sold out. Really wanted that from Hattache.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Saludable84 said:


> Yeah, I want to try her protein, *but that one doesn't even make my debit card wet *
> 
> Amala (?) cleanser was sold out. Really wanted that from Hattache.



@Saludable84 
Well....Ai'righty then.


----------



## Saludable84

Finished APB Moisturizing Conditioner. 1 more left. 

Finishing SD WGB and going to break into the 1 left. 

Going to try this twist out again without humectants. Pray for me


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My Naturelle Grow came today!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I got my Ship Notice just now from BoBeam

My Hattache should be here tomorrow.


----------



## Saludable84

Hattache a should be here tomorrow. Which really means Friday if it's in a box.

 Naturelle grow should be here tomorrow. Which means Friday if it's in a box. 

Sitting at the door like a puppy waiting for my two APB packages  will be running to the post office with my slip in my hand like a kid skipping to the ice cream truck with a dollar in their hand.


----------



## CeeLex33

Got my House of Beauty package today with my Netwurks! Will start tomorrow!


----------



## Aggie

I have so many shipping notifications to post, but I'm out of time and have to get to work now so I will be posting them later this evening.


----------



## Aggie

I have a little time to post some of my items I got shipping notifications for so I'll do it now.

So far I got notifications from:

-Thermal Hair Care
-JCPenny - Chi heat protectant product only since the curling iron was out of stock and I had to get it from 
-Drugstore.com instead AND it's already shipped from there as well.

-Hattache
-4 Bella Naturale'
-TerreneFusions
-SallyBeauty

-Naturelle Grow
-House of Beauty
-She Scent It
-Dominican Magic


Still waiting on BelNouvo and Annabelle's Perfect Blends.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My Hattache came today
My Mehandi Indigo also came today


----------



## Saludable84

Hattache states its been delivered. 
Naturelle Grow still states out of delivery.


----------



## rileypak

I think most of what I ordered will be coming in tomorrow


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Still no shipping info on UBH.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> 
> I know Curly.  And her "Sales" haven't been good (at all).
> 
> Thankfully, I still have a Family Size Sweet Potatoe, x2 of the Raspberry Henna's a Coconut & Pumpkin Hairdress and that Marcajacu Crème left.
> 
> I'd like the Luxury 7 Butter and the Ultimate Butter but would need a really good Sale and Decent Shipping.
> 
> Siamese Twists was my HG last Fall/Winter, this year, based on lack of Sales, I don't see it happening.


@IDareT'sHair 
I have those and 16oz bottles of the discontinued strawberry curls and the bamboo spray


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

shawnyblazes said:


> I've been trying to use up all the old sad deep conditioners first/  Its killing me!!!!  Im trying not to buy any new deep conditioners until I can at least say all of 2014 is done, LOL. Good thing is I only have 3 left.  Bad news is I have 5 2015


@shawnyblazes 
Sis I've been there. I finally used up the mediocre ones but I have quite a few old DC's to get to. I'm also trying not to purchase anymore  until all I have left are 2015/2016. Unfortunately I have a weakness for DC's


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> I have those and 16oz bottles of the *discontinued strawberry curls and the bamboo spray*


@curlyhersheygirl
Are these good?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> Sis I've been there. I finally used up the mediocre ones but I have quite a few old DC's to get to. I'm also trying not to purchase anymore  until all I have left are 2015/2016. *Unfortunately I have a weakness for DC's*



@curlyhersheygirl
Yep.

About Fourhunnenfifty weaknesses.......


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Saludable84 said:


> Yeah, I want to try her protein, but that one doesn't even make my debit card wet
> 
> Amala (?) cleanser was sold out. Really wanted that from Hattache.


@Saludable84


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> Are these good?


@IDareT'sHair 
Yes they are but I won't be repurchasing. She changed the formulation of the strawberry curls from a nice light lotion to a spray and the decreased the size but increased the price of the bamboo spray.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> Still no shipping info on UBH.


@IDareT'sHair 
Unbelievable


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> Yes they are but I won't be repurchasing. *She changed the formulation of the strawberry curls from a nice light lotion *to a spray and the decreased the size but increased the price of the bamboo spray.


@curlyhersheygirl
This one was really good.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *Unbelievable*



@curlyhersheygirl
Nope.  I got nothing.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

@IDareT'sHair 
Yeah it was.

My Slaps and hot head came today. Just waiting on my CM order


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *Yeah it was.*
> 
> *My Slaps* and hot head came today. Just waiting on my CM order


@curlyhersheygirl
N-I-C-E!  I didn't know you got some of these?

Yes, that Strawberry Lotion was perfect. (until she changed it from Lotion to Liquid)


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> N-I-C-E!
> 
> I didn't know you got some of these?


@IDareT'sHair 
Yeah got 2 for winter


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Still waiting on:
UBH
Sarenzo's
Soultanicals
Hairveda
BoBeam (shipped)


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *Yeah got 2 for winter*



@curlyhersheygirl
Cute!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl

Tryna' decide what I'll DC with Saturday?  BoBeam or L.A.C.E. Brahmi?  Both are exceptional.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

@IDareT'sHair 
That's a tough choice.
I may use NG mango & coconut water


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl 
You know I bought Bask & Bloom Brahmi from Hattache?  Along with x2 CRN Moroccan Pear Conditioning Hair Custard (to use as a Final R/O).

I hope it is the exact same.  So, I now have x2 back ups and have removed that from my BF list.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *That's a tough choice.
> I may use NG mango & coconut water*



@curlyhersheygirl 
Another Winner!


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

We started using Kenra's moisture conditioner and OMG that blew our beloved Elucence out the water. I'm glad I have 2 liters. I will get 2 more when Ulta's liter sales return in January.

BTW used up the following
8oz APB coffee cowash ( 1 or 2 backups)
1 liter Elucence moisture conditioner  ( 1 backup)
8oz SSI blueberry cowash ( 1 backup)
8oz APB pumpkin LI ( multiple backups in various varieties)
4 sample packs of Ouidad's moisture leave in ( This was Ok, not something I would purchase in full size)


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> You know I bought Bask & Bloom Brahmi from Hattache?  Along with x2 CRN Moroccan Pear Conditioning Hair Custard (to use as a Final R/O).
> 
> I hope it is the exact same.  So, I now have x2 back ups and have removed that from my BF list.


@IDareT'sHair 
I need to review the brands Hattache carries. I had no idea Bask and Bloom was carried there


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> We started using Kenra's moisture conditioner and *OMG that blew our beloved Elucence out the water. I'm glad I have 2 liters. I will get 2 more when Ulta's liter sales return in January.*


@curlyhersheygirl
Remind me of this Sale.

I pulled out a Liter of Curls Coconut Sublime to use.  Almost finished with my liter of Elucence.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *I need to review the brands Hattache carries.* I had no idea Bask and Bloom was carried there


@curlyhersheygirl 
Yes Gurl.  You absolutely do.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

@IDareT'sHair 
I will. I'm also going to check Marshalls and TJMaxx since I believe they carry Kenra there. The price may be better at those stores.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl 
I think I still have a Liter back up of Elucence and I know I have a Liter of Curls Coconut Sublime.

I still need to work my way through some of that Oyin Honey Hemp.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl
I did start pulling some of those _random _one-off 8oz DC'ers to the front.  That will be my next project.

I found some KJ Naturals Rosemary DC'er (I knew I had the Neapolitan one, but forgot all about this one).

After I finish up - NG, LACE I will start working my way though these.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

OT:  I did find my other M:C HempAde *YAY*I knew I had another one of those.


----------



## Saludable84

curlyhersheygirl said:


> @shawnyblazes
> Sis I've been there. I finally used up the mediocre ones but I have quite a few old DC's to get to. I'm also trying not to purchase anymore  until all I have left are 2015/2016. *Unfortunately I have a weakness for DC's[*/QUOTE]
> 
> This area of my stash has no chill.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

The CRN Moroccan Pear reminds me of Fruit Loops scent. 

Hope it makes a great final R/O.  I'll reup on it if it does.


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> The CRN Moroccan Pear reminds me of Fruit Loops scent.
> 
> Hope it makes a great final R/O.  I'll reup on it if it does.


----------



## Saludable84

IDareT'sHair said:


> *The CRN Moroccan Pear reminds me of Fruit Loops scent.*
> 
> Hope it makes a great final R/O.  I'll reup on it if it does.



Thank goodness I dodged that one.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


>



@rileypak
It reminds me of something I have.  When you get it smell it and see what you think.


----------



## Saludable84

My scalp missed Netwurks


----------



## Saludable84

My Hattache came. 

The MHC Honey and Hemp literally has no smells which doesn't bother me. I'm really hoping I like it as it _could_ replace Bekura Palm Tapioca solely due to Hattache having better sales. 

The MHC Paste (it's the conditioner) has a faint coconut smell, pearly color and very liquidy consistency. Idk how I am going to use it though.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

So I just got my CM order and in it was a 16oz bottle of Kenra curl styling conditioner.
I immediately e-mailed CM thinking they made a mistake and was told that came free with all orders made during the Labor Day sale .

The sale email said nothing of this but I'm glad I got it to try out. It says it can be used as a R/O or LI

Anyone else pleasantly surprised by CM?


----------



## rileypak

curlyhersheygirl said:


> So I just got my CM order and in it was a 16oz bottle of Kenra curl styling conditioner.
> I immediately e-mailed CM thinking they made a mistake and was told that came free with all orders made during the Labor Day sale .
> 
> The sale email said nothing of this but I'm glad I got it to try out. It says it can be used as a R/O or LI
> 
> Anyone else pleasantly surprised by CM?



They gave those out during the MemDay or 4oJ sales too I think? At that time though, their email stated they were giving those out.
I haven't tried it yet but I plan to at some point. Let us know how it is when you do try it!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Hmph.  I didn't get any?  Pfffft. 

Didn't I order during Mem-Day and 4ofJ? Um...Yeah.

Maybe I didn't spend enough? 

@curlyhersheygirl @rileypak


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> Hmph.  I didn't get any?  Pfffft.
> 
> Didn't I order during Mem-Day and 4ofJ? Um...Yeah.
> 
> Maybe I didn't spend enough?
> 
> @curlyhersheygirl @rileypak



You had to spend $50 or more I think


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> *You had to spend $50 or more I think*



@rileypak
Welp.  I guess I was right.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Got my Hairveda ship notice!


----------



## Saludable84

rileypak said:


> You had to spend $50 or more I think



And I still came up with nothing.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I'm glad there are no really good sales, because I "feel" like buying something

Waiting on:
BoBeam *shipped - may be here today
Hairveda *just shipped*
Soultanicals
Cathy Howse UBH
Sarenzo


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Saludable84 said:


> *My scalp missed Netwurks *



@Saludable84 
How long did you go w/o?


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> Hmph.  I didn't get any?  Pfffft.
> 
> Didn't I order during Mem-Day and 4ofJ? Um...Yeah.
> 
> Maybe I didn't spend enough?
> 
> @curlyhersheygirl @rileypak


@IDareT'sHair 
They said every order in the email. Nothing was said about a $ amount.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

@IDareT'sHair 
Aveyou brought back their $25 off $100 code. I was tempted but I don't think I'll spend that much.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

rileypak said:


> They gave those out during the MemDay or 4oJ sales too I think? At that time though, their email stated they were giving those out.
> I haven't tried it yet but I plan to at some point. Let us know how it is when you do try it!


@rileypak 
Didn't notice it then either.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl
That $25 comes in handy doing a CJ Haul.  It's like getting x1 "Free" Product.

Never as good as our beloved Group-on AY Deal though.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> That $25 comes in handy doing a CJ Haul.  It's like getting x1 "Free" Product.
> 
> Never as good as our beloved Group-on AY Deal though.


@IDareT'sHair 
That's true.

Yeah nothing ever came close to that Groupon deal. I was awesome sauce.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl
That Sale had my Spidey-Senses up.

The closest I've been to feeling that way was that Ms. Jessie's Deal.


----------



## rileypak

Picked up Hattache, Sarenzo, Phyto, HoBW and Oui.dad packages 

And I still don't remember what else is coming


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I was going to Hendigo, but since I've been using NetWurks21 I better wait. 

I don't want anything to irritate my Scalp.

I'll Hendigo when I take a break from NW-21


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> *Picked up Hattache, Sarenzo, Phyto, HoBW and Oui.dad packages **And I still don't remember what else is coming*



@rileypak
N-I-C-E!


----------



## Saludable84

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Saludable84
> How long did you go w/o?



4 days. Barely.


----------



## MileHighDiva

curlyhersheygirl said:


> @IDareT'sHair
> Aveyou brought back their $25 off $100 code. I was tempted but I don't think I'll spend that much.


I think I should use the code to haul HTN  

It's the only line I'm curious about, but have never taken for a whirl.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

MileHighDiva said:


> *I think I should use the code to haul HTN   It's the only line I'm curious about, but have never taken for a whirl.*


@MileHighDiva
Very Nice Choice!  Good Decision.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Saludable84 said:


> *4 days. Barely*.



@Saludable84
So you back on the Juice uh?


----------



## Saludable84

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Saludable84
> So you back on the Juice uh?



 I guess. Got my roots looking right in this twist out though


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Saludable84 said:


> *I guess. Got my roots looking right in this twist out though *



@Saludable84
I was gonna 'break' Wednesday (wash day), but after my wash day, I decided to press on for a few more weeks.


----------



## Saludable84

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Saludable84
> I was gonna 'break' Wednesday (wash day), but after my wash day, I decided to press on for a few more weeks.



I may just do 1x a day and finish out the rest of the year. I was just trying to take a break to not kill my poor scalp with the increased growing, but if I can mild it down and phase it out, I figure why not. I'm just really trying to reach a goal. Not get to the floor


----------



## Saludable84

Just want y'all to know, that conditioner not in my bag was not part of my order 

She's getting my October pass

ETA: every time I post a picture it's in a different bag. I've got to do better


----------



## Saludable84

So the Vanilla Fig smells like something I can't put my finger on but hate it. However, that texture  I have a feeling it's going to make my top 5


----------



## Aggie

Saludable84 said:


> So the Vanilla Fig smells like something I can't put my finger on but hate it. However, that texture  I have a feeling it's going to make my top 5


Vanilla Fig you say?  I may have to look into that one later. I like products that feel good on my hair and I love it even more when my hair responds well to them .


----------



## Aggie

*I picked up some products from the courier this afternoon:*

Hattache - Bask & Bloom BrahmiDC and BelNouvo Castor Deep Conditioner
TerreneFusions - I can't wait to try this one 
4 Bella Naturale' - I am eager to try this one also 
JCPenny - Chi Iron Guard
Thermal Hair Care Heat Cap


----------



## rileypak

@IDareT'sHair 

The Sarenzo Driftwood and Black Amber Musk scents are SO me 

The Sweet Potato & Brown Sugar reminds me of spice cake with cream cheese frosting


----------



## Saludable84

Aggie said:


> Vanilla Fig you say?  I may have to look into that one later. I like products that feel good on my hair and I love it even more when my hair responds well to them .



It pretty thick and creamy but rubs on smooth. Well, at least on my skin. It has tucuma and Shea so I expect it will be rich. I'm definitely trying in early November to determine if it's a keeper for BF. Ugh. She wasn't even on my list.

Think I need to use these 8oz NG conditioners up.


----------



## Aggie

Saludable84 said:


> It pretty thick and creamy but rubs on smooth. Well, at least on my skin. It has tucuma and Shea so I expect it will be rich. I'm definitely trying in early November to determine if it's a keeper for BF. Ugh. She wasn't even on my list.
> 
> Think I need to use these 8oz NG conditioners up.


I think Naturelle Grow will always be on my list. I like quite a few of her products so far. I'm already making a mental note of all the product repurchases as I use them. I need to get into my APB products soon too.

I am realizing that I don't like liquidy leave-ins. I prefer them creamy. They feel a lot better creamy and emollient on my hair but only when I wear it in a protective style. I suppose a light liquid leave-in would be best if I blow out and straighten my hair, hmm.


----------



## rileypak

*Used up*
x1 Soultanicals Brownie Pearls & Bubblegum Curls Conditioner (no backup, not a repurchase - way _WAY_ too thin for my heavy hand )


----------



## Saludable84

Aggie said:


> I think Naturelle Grow will always be on my list. I like quite a few of her products so far. I'm already making a mental note of all the product repurchases as I use them. I need to get into my APB products soon too.
> 
> I am realizing that I don't like liquidy leave-ins. I prefer them creamy. They feel a lot better creamy and emollient on my hair but only when I wear it in a protective style. I suppose a light liquid leave-in would be best if I blow out and straighten my hair, hmm.



She's always been on mine. It's funny because Chamomile and Burdock is my least favorite DC but I clearly bought the 16oz lol. I really like that she has more variety. 

My APB stash is actually pathetic for once, but by Xmas, I will be goodt! 

I hear you on the leave ins. I'm not heavy handed with any product except DC, but I do prefer creamier because I find them to have longer lasting moisture. Thinner, lotion like items are usually pass or fail to me. APB markets a daily lotion, but I feel it's more of a light cream. Nothing lotion about it.


----------



## Aggie

Today I'm using Pumpkin Seed Butter mixed with Biolage Hydrasource Conditioning Balm as a* prepoo.*

*Clarify* with Elucence Clarifying shampoo

*Cowashing* with 4 Bella Naturale Yucca Root Restorative Co-Wash Conditioner

*Protein Treatment* with 4BN YR Intensive Repair Mask

*Moisture Treatment *with 4BN YR Cocoavonana Deep Hair Mask

*Leave-In* with 4BN YR Restorative Leave-in Conditioner


----------



## Aggie

*So far this morning I used up:*

The last drop of my Macadamia Natural Oil Rejuvenating Shampoo - not a repurchase.

Also finished the bottle of 4 Bella Naturale Yucca Root Restorative Cowash Conditioner - also not a repurchase. I have never used a cowash before so I have nothing to compare this to. It was not bad as a cowash, but because I am used to suds, it just felt weird.

It had little grains in it that washed out pretty easily and it definitely cleansed my hair well. It had a little slip but not as much as I'd like for detangling. In total, I would give it a 4 out of 5 because of the suds and because I use way more than I would with a sudsy shampoo. I can see me wasting a lot of money this way so I won't repurchase.

I have APB and NG Co-Cleansers coming soon and I'll compare it to those and if it's pretty much the same, then for sure, cowash cleansers are not for me. I'll simply stick with my sudsy shampoos.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Haven't started on my Hair yet today.  I should be finished by now. 

I think I'll do it tomorrow.


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> Haven't started on my Hair yet today.  I should be finished by now.
> 
> I think I'll do it tomorrow.



I took forever last night doing my hair


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> *I took forever last night doing my hair*



@rileypak
I'll start 1st thing in the a.m. 

Or....maybe I'll start later on 2-nite.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@rileypak 
How did it turn out?  And what took you so long?


----------



## rileypak

@IDareT'sHair 

Super soft and springy twists 
I took forever when I was twisting cause I was watching TV. What should have taken an hour ended up taking three 

I'm liking this combo of using SheaMoisture Curling Gel Souffle as a final seal over my butter. Going to enjoy it as long as I can until the weather stops allowing it.


----------



## KinksAndInk

What y'all in here doing?


----------



## Aggie

Aggie said:


> Today I'm using Pumpkin Seed Butter mixed with Biolage Hydrasource Conditioning Balm as a* prepoo.*
> 
> *Clarify* with Elucence Clarifying shampoo
> 
> *Cowashing* with 4 Bella Naturale Yucca Root Restorative Co-Wash Conditioner
> 
> *Protein Treatment* with *4BN YR Intensive Repair Mask*
> 
> *Moisture Treatment *with *4BN YR Cocoavonana Deep Hair Mask*
> 
> *Leave-In* with 4BN YR Restorative Leave-in Conditioner



The two in pink are the best out of the 4 Bella Naturale prodcuts I used today I mean the COCOAVONANA deep conditioner is  and . My full review of all of them is in the vendor's forum.


----------



## KinksAndInk

Found out that my Favorite Sephora sells QB....never even bothered to look until I went to that event today.


----------



## Saludable84

KinksAndInk said:


> Found out that my Favorite Sephora sells QB....never even bothered to look until I went to that event today.



I told my friend today about QB in Sephora. I told her about the 3 in NYC that sells them. Perhaps I should have told her about the one out the city that's near the whole paycheck, I mean whole foods we love


----------



## Aggie

I just threw out the 2 sample size HQS 5 Day Moisture that I had. They are too hard to use and they smell strongly of the African Raw Shea Butter. I really don't like that scent at all . Besides I'm making room for my products that are on their way.


----------



## Saludable84

Gave away:
SM Sacha Inchi (x2 backups)
HQS GM, Go Deep and Slip (x2 backups)
SSI Riche and Curl Moist (no backups)

Everyone I gave stuff to are slowly becoming junkies #BirdmanHands

Used up:
SM WGB Conditioner
APB Moisturizing Conditioner


----------



## Aggie

Saludable84 said:


> Gave away:
> SM Sacha Inchi (x2 backups)
> HQS GM, Go Deep and Slip (x2 backups)
> SSI Riche and Curl Moist (no backups)
> 
> *Everyone I gave stuff to are slowly becoming junkies #BirdmanHands*
> 
> Used up:
> SM WGB Conditioner
> APB Moisturizing Conditioner



I know what you mean by the bolded. I am giving away some of my products as well to my sister and she eagerly looks forward to more


----------



## KinksAndInk

Saludable84 said:


> I told my friend today about QB in Sephora. I told her about the 3 in NYC that sells them. Perhaps I should have told her about the one out the city that's near the whole paycheck, I mean whole foods we love


I almost went to whole paycheck today but changed my mind and I'm happy I did cuz I'm about to slide to this MAC counter instead


----------



## Saludable84

KinksAndInk said:


> I almost went to whole paycheck today but changed my mind and I'm happy I did cuz I'm about to slide to this MAC counter instead



I already slid and hit pay at the Sephore VIB event. Tried hard and succeeded to stay away from hair products.  Can't testify to the other stuff.


----------



## KinksAndInk

Saludable84 said:


> I already slid and hit pay at the Sephore VIB event. Tried hard and succeeded to stay away from hair products.  Can't testify to the other stuff.


I was there at 8:22 chatting with the old folks walking around the mall. What you get?


----------



## bajandoc86

Still haven't bought anything...when I get back Stateside next week I'll see.


----------



## Saludable84

KinksAndInk said:


> I was there at 8:22 chatting with the old folks walking around the mall. What you get?



Kat Von D lippie 6-hour wear in LUV. Fresh lotus face lotion. Samples


----------



## KinksAndInk

Saludable84 said:


> Kat Von D lippie 6-hour wear in LUV. Fresh lotus face lotion. Samples


I loved the sample bag. I got too much. Drunk elephant aha kit (I blame @toaster for that), Laura Mercier illuminator palette (being returned), Bite lipstick set, Juliette has a gun perfume discovery kit. Way too much smh.


----------



## Saludable84

Netwurks on the scalp and my second day twist out has it looking worn in and just plain right!


----------



## Saludable84

KinksAndInk said:


> I loved the sample bag. I got too much. Drunk elephant aha kit (I blame @toaster for that), Laura Mercier illuminator palette (being returned), Bite lipstick set, Juliette has a gun perfume discovery kit. Way too much smh.



I didn't open mine yet. As soon as I get home. I hope it's good. 

BTW: I purposely chose a Sephora that doesn't sell QB


----------



## KinksAndInk

Saludable84 said:


> I didn't open mine yet. As soon as I get home. I hope it's good.
> 
> BTW: I purposely chose a Sephora that doesn't sell QB


Lol. I might grab some during the November sale just to try it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My BoBeam came today!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Welp.

It looks like I will start on my Hair tomorrow. 

I'll finger detangle tomorrow a.m. with: Honey's Handmade Pink Sugar Hibiscus DC'er and let that sit under a plastic cap a few hours.


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> Welp.
> 
> It looks like I will start on my Hair tomorrow.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


>



@rileypak
I know Gurl. 

And I've been off all week too!

ETA:  I did have a W-Day on Wednesday tho'


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@rileypak 
I can't wait to try BoBeam's ICE Rootz DC'er.  It has JBCO and Peppermint? (I think?) 

If it's anything like her other DC'ers I'm sure I'll love it.  (my b/up came today).


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak
> I can't wait to try BoBeam's ICE Rootz DC'er.  It has JBCO and Peppermint? (I think?)


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@rileypak
If its anything like the rest of her DC'ers, I'm sure it will be delightful.


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak
> If its anything like the rest of her DC'ers, I'm sure it will be delightful.



It probably is...


----------



## MileHighDiva

Aggie said:


> *So far this morning I used up:*
> 
> The last drop of my Macadamia Natural Oil Rejuvenating Shampoo - not a repurchase.
> 
> Also finished the bottle of *4* *Bella* *Naturale* *Yucca* *Root* *Restorative* *Cowash* *Conditioner* - also not a repurchase. I have never used a cowash before so I have nothing to compare this to. It was not bad as a cowash, but because I am used to suds, it just felt weird.
> 
> It had little grains in it that washed out pretty easily and it definitely cleansed my hair well. It had a little slip but not as much as I'd like for detangling. In total, I would give it a 4 out of 5 because of the suds and because I use way more than I would with a sudsy shampoo. I can see me wasting a lot of money this way so I won't repurchase.
> 
> I have APB and NG Co-Cleansers coming soon and I'll compare it to those and if it's pretty much the same, then for sure, cowash cleansers are not for me. I'll simply stick with my sudsy shampoos.


You used the whole bottle of 4BN CW in one use?  Was it a sample or a full bottle?


----------



## rileypak

My Folica package didn't turn up yesterday even though it says it was delivered!
USPS better drop my package off tomorrow


----------



## toaster

KinksAndInk said:


> I loved the sample bag. I got too much. Drunk elephant aha kit (I blame @toaster for that), Laura Mercier illuminator palette (being returned), Bite lipstick set, Juliette has a gun perfume discovery kit. Way too much smh.


Love Drunk Elephant!!Everything I used from them worked wonders. I'm getting a facial peel series at a medispa so I'm using products they sell there now but that's an excellent line. 

*back to lurking*


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> *My Folica package didn't turn up yesterday even though it says it was delivered!*
> *USPS better drop my package off tomorrow *



@rileypak 
I absolutely hate when this happens!


----------



## Aggie

MileHighDiva said:


> You used the whole bottle of 4BN CW in one use?  Was it a sample or a full bottle?


  the whole 12 oz bottle. I am just not used to cowashes. I use a lot of it when I did even with the cheapie conditioners and they had a tiny bit of suds in them.  I just can't do it I think - not without suds.


----------



## Saludable84

Aggie said:


> the whole 12 oz bottle. I am just not used to cowashes. I use a lot of it when I did even with the cheapie conditioners and they had a tiny bit of suds in them.  I just can't do it I think - not without suds.



You basically use enough to coat the section but there are no suds. Just remember it's working.


----------



## Tibbar

curlyhersheygirl said:


> So I just got my CM order and in it was a 16oz bottle of Kenra curl styling conditioner.
> I immediately e-mailed CM thinking they made a mistake and was told that came free with all orders made during the Labor Day sale .
> 
> The sale email said nothing of this but I'm glad I got it to try out. It says it can be used as a R/O or LI
> 
> Anyone else pleasantly surprised by CM?



With my CM order I received the 16 oz Kenra curl styling conditioner as well as a 1 oz Bumble and bumble BB curl style defining creme and a dual packet (10 ml ea) Hask argan oil repairing shampoo and repairing conditioner.  The invoice listed the Kenra as a free gift but did not reference the other products.  I have not used any of these products, but it was a nice surprise.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Used Up: x1 Liter Elucence Moisture Balance (x1 Liter b/up)


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@rileypak
Just used Claudie's Reconstructor.

Stash Re-visitation is so nice!.....

*now imma hafta' pick up a b/up bf* so i guess claudie has made my bf list.


----------



## rileypak

@IDareT'sHair


----------



## Saludable84

Used up one jar of NG Chamomile and Burdock. Sad. Only took two uses . Two backups: one 8oz and one 16oz. 

DevaCurl No-Poo and Decadence should both be done by next Sunday. 

Glad I listened to @IDareT'sHair and gave the SD WGB Conditioner another try. I forget I can't use it in hot dry weather and I hate that. Will have to keep it around.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Saludable84 said:


> *Glad I listened to WGB Conditioner another try. I forget I can't use it in hot dry weather and I hate that. Will have to keep it around*.



@Saludable84
I'm glad you listened to me too!

I didn't care for this at all relaxed, but have a sneaking suspicion it may work very well for me natural.

That's turrrible you went through that NG in x2 uses.  I liked when she offered 12oz, but she discontinued them and went 8 & 16oz only.  I was thinking about getting x2 8oz Jars of something from her BF.

Now, I may hafta' move it up to 16oz or just get x1.  I do wanna try her new Babbasu DC'er.


----------



## Saludable84

@IDareT'sHair 

The Silk Dreams was the same when I was relaxed. I could only use it spring and fall. It's the same now. It's a tad less moisturizing, however, my natural hair isn't as "thirsty" as my relaxed hair was. Just uses more product due to density. 

With the NG, I used the C&B because last week I used protein. This week, I just conditioner washed. Idk how I used so much, but I know with my hair, one day I will use a lot of product and another I will use a little. I haven't quite figured that out. 

I have been making it my goal to only stick with 12-16oz DCs for this reason. I'm really glad APB will start offering them. 8oz are really only good for starting/trying out. 

My goal for next year is to really limit my DCs to DB, NG, APB and SM.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Saludable84



Very Nice Post.

Yes I always try to get at least 12oz's, preferably 16oz as well.  I make it a habit to look at 16oz when available first.

Didn't know APB was now offering 16oz's.  That's great.

I do have quite a few 8oz's I need to get through.  Some CJ, DB Hair Mask, KBB, MHC and others (all multiples).  And a few one-off 8oz's that I will pull out and start on soon.

ETA:  Imma try to start on my week off NW21 today.  And resume next weekend?


----------



## Saludable84

@IDareT'sHair she will start on BF based on her thread in Vendors. I'm glad because I can stock up and not have to debate on what to use. When I have 12-16oz DC, I tend to only use one at a time. 

I used the Netwurks 1x this week. It helped my roots in the twist out. I'll be back to regularly scheduled programming tonight.


----------



## Saludable84

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Saludable84
> 
> I do have quite a few 8oz's I need to get through.  Some CJ, DB Hair Mask, KBB, MHC and others (all multiples).  And a few one-off 8oz's that I will pull out and start on soon.



I haven't opened the jar of SM JBCO I put in the shower, but just might open up my Jakeala Dope and Flax-marshmallow, along with using up my CJ just to get rid of my 8oz DCs.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Saludable84 said:


> she will start on BF based on her thread in Vendors. I'm glad because I can stock up and not have to debate on what to use.* When I have 12-16oz DC, I tend to only use one at a time. *


@Saludable84 
Right now, I'm rotating x2 (LACE Brahmi and NG's Coconut Water) and an 8oz BoBeam.

I hope I can make it a week w/o reaching for NW21.  It's somewhat addictive.


----------



## Saludable84

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Saludable84
> Right now, I'm rotating x2 (LACE Brahmi and NG's Coconut Water) and an 8oz BoBeam.
> 
> I hope I can make it a week w/o reaching for NW21.  It's somewhat addictive.



I think I'll add LACE to my BF list. You be killing me. I tried the NG and hated that one so you won't get me today 

Netwurks is addictive. Too addictive. I didn't make it 4 days


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Saludable84 said:


> *I haven't opened the jar of SM JBCO I put in the shower, but just might open up my Jakeala Dope and Flax-marshmallow, along with using up my CJ just to get rid of my 8oz DCs.*



@Saludable84
I know I'll be keeping some 8oz'ers in the line-up. BoBeam, CJ, KBB and others, so I know a few of them will stay in Da'Stash.

I really liked that SM JBCO.  I never repurchased it though.  I used it as a Pre-Rx.

ETA:  I like both Jakeala's Dope and the Flaxseed Marshmallow, but I used the Flaxseed as a Cleansing Conditioner.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Saludable84 said:


> I think I'll add LACE to my BF list. *You be killing me. I tried the NG and hated that one so you won't get me today *
> 
> Netwurks is addictive. Too addictive. I didn't make it 4 days



@Saludable84
Which one?  The C&B?  or Coconut Water & Mango?

LACE Brahmi is very nice.  I just hope Bask & Bloom didn't do anything to it.


----------



## Saludable84

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Saludable84
> I know I'll be keeping some 8oz'ers in the line-up. BoBeam, CJ, KBB and others, so I know a few of them will stay in Da'Stash.
> 
> I really liked that SM JBCO.  I never repurchased it though.  I used it as a Pre-Rx.
> 
> ETA:  I like both Jakeala's Dope and the Flaxseed Marshmallow, but I used the Flaxseed as a Cleansing Conditioner.



I should have picked up BoBeam when I was being a bad girl, but luckily the stuff I wanted was OOS. I've always had success with her and am curious to try her conditioner. 

SM JBCO is bae. 

I will probably use the Flaxseed as a CC, but it's really got to be great to repurchase. You know I don't be experimenting with cleansers like that. I'll use them this week.


----------



## Saludable84

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Saludable84
> Which one?  The C&B?  or Coconut Water & Mango?
> 
> LACE Brahmi is very nice.  I just hope Bask & Bloom didn't do anything to it.



Coconut water and Mango. It was meh when I used it. Which is why I'm hesitatant to try JMC because it has coco water and mango butter


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Saludable84 said:


> Coconut water and Mango. It was meh when I used it. *Which is why I'm hesitatant to try JMC because it has coco water and mango butter *


@Saludable84 
I've only tried this one in the Cleanser and the Hair Balm.


----------



## Golden75

Hey ladies.  Just waiting on E'tae and my slap caps.  I emailed E'tae to find out the hold up with the roll up.  Slap cap should've came yesterday, but I see it didn't arrive at the PO until today. 

Finished BBB Babassau.  It's ok.  Prob wouldn't repurchase, unless on deep discount, since I didn't care for it much the first time I used it.  

Tried the PK Elasticizer Extreme.  Hair felt pretty good.  I only left on for about an hour, so will leave on longer next time.  My hair felt pretty smooth and soft when I rinsed.  I have the regular version too (it was free) so I may use that one next time.


----------



## Saludable84

Moved Jakeala in the shower. I have the dope and the flaxseed. I'm hoping I don't need to DC after the flaxseed. I doubt it will last 2 washes. 

Moving this made a bit of space. Need that space for my 3 APB Souffles coming in a few weeks.


----------



## Aggie

Saludable84 said:


> *Coconut water and Mango*. It was meh when I used it. Which is why I'm hesitatant to try JMC because it has coco water and mango butter



That C & M is holy grail status on my hair. I  that stuff so much, I reordered it for LD and will probably again for BF  I have not yet tried the JMC though. I am eager to try all my NG products so I can know what to reorder during the black Friday sales.


----------



## rileypak

My QRedew arrived! 
Still no Folica package


----------



## Aggie

Just got a notification for Naturelle Grow. It should be here ready for pickup from the courier either tomorrow or Tuesday.


----------



## Saludable84

Aggie said:


> That C & M is holy grail status on my hair. I  that stuff so much, I reordered it for LD and will probably again for BF  I have not yet tried the JMC though. I am eager to try all my NG products so I can know what to reorder during the black Friday sales.



I tried it when it first came out and I was relaxed at the time. I really wanted to like it. Maybe the JMC will change my mind


----------



## Saludable84

rileypak said:


> My QRedew arrived!
> Still no Folica package



Did it even ship?


----------



## rileypak

Saludable84 said:


> Did it even ship?



It was supposedly delivered on Friday. 
I sent a message to Folica.


----------



## Aggie

BelNouvo just sent me a shipping notification after I threatened to put in a Paypal claim since there was no movement of my package in over a week. Wow, sad how these vendors start out right and get so relaxed after a while .


----------



## Saludable84

Aggie said:


> BelNouvo just sent me a shipping notification after I threatened toput in a Paypal claim since there was no movement of my package in over a week. Wow, sad how these vendors start out right and ge so relaxed after a while .



I'm sorry. Keep us updated.


----------



## rileypak

Ship ship from Bekura Beauty (which I forgot I'd ordered)


----------



## Aggie

Saludable84 said:


> I'm sorry. Keep us updated.


Will do. I finally got a  tracking number today so we'll see.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My Hairveda came today!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Aggie said:


> *BelNouvo just sent me a shipping notification after I threatened to put in a Paypal claim since there was no movement of my package in over a week. Wow, sad how these vendors start out right and get so relaxed after a while *.



@Aggie
I'm surprised. 

They usually have great CS.  Imma need them to improve before BF. 

Because I want a few Hair Creams from there.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Still waiting on:
Cathy Howse
Sarenzo
*I think everything else is here*


----------



## Saludable84

The struggle became real. And this is it. Idk what Im going to do because I have no more APB Moisturizing Conditioner to get me through December.


----------



## Saludable84

IDareT'sHair said:


> Still waiting on:
> *Cathy Howse*
> Sarenzo
> *I think everything else is here*



Sway don't even have the answers for this


----------



## rileypak

Saludable84 said:


> The struggle became real. And this is it. Idk what Im going to do because I have no more APB Moisturizing Conditioner to get me through December.


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> I'm surprised.
> 
> They usually have great CS.  Imma need them to improve before BF.
> 
> Because I want a few Hair Creams from there.


@IDareT'sHair,

If I want anything from them again, I might have to get them from Hattache or (Pampered Tresses - I can't remember the name right now)if they carry them. I saw them in the vendor's thread.


----------



## Saludable84

rileypak said:


>



I have the soufflé, but not the moisturizing conditioner. I save the soufflé for these cold NY nights.

I know I'm allowed to purchase if I run out, but I would still feel like I'm cheating. I guess I'll wait


----------



## Aggie

Saludable84 said:


> The struggle became real. And this is it. Idk what Im going to do because I have no more APB Moisturizing Conditioner to get me through December.


, uh! You annihilated that bottle @Saludable84. I ain't mad at ya! I do the same thing myself


----------



## Saludable84

Dear @rileypak 

Got my APB cleansing cream. 

Also got some Sarenzo Styling Frosting. The texture, feel and ingredients look like a winner. 

Let me go update my BF list. 

Junkies only enable other junkies. 



I wanna wash my hair now


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Saludable84 said:


> *The struggle became real. And this is it. Idk what Im going to do because I have no more APB Moisturizing Conditioner to get me through December.*



@Saludable84
That looks like me.  I'll cut a bottle in a minute.  And good for adding a little water & swishing it around too.  

I want all my monnneee's worth.

I know (about UBH).  I'm out of words myself.  Order placed 07/01.

ETA:  We will break again for October Halloween Sales, so you won't have to wait until December.

We will also be breaking should Jakeala have a Sale.  And I have Sarenzo on my Calendar for 09/16.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Saludable84 said:


> *Junkies only enable other junkies. *



@Saludable84 
This is sooooooooo true.


----------



## Saludable84

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Saludable84
> That looks like me.  I'll cut a bottle in a minute.  And good for adding a little water & swishing it around too.
> 
> I want all my monnneee's worth.
> 
> I know (about UBH).  I'm out of words myself.  Order placed 07/01.
> 
> ETA:  We will break again for October Halloween Sales, so you won't have to wait until December.
> 
> We will also be breaking should Jakeala have a Sale.  And I have Sarenzo on my Calendar for 09/16.



Yasssss. Now I'm interested in that Sarenzo twisting cream. Omg. I just can't. But I want to. When I made a mock cart the shipping seemed decent. 

I just want 2 Jakeala SHHT. Just 2 

And I was just tired of the APB in the bottle. Now that I know it's in jar, I'm brand new. FYI: that was the NG jar I just finished


----------



## Saludable84

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Saludable84
> This is sooooooooo true.



I put Jakeala back in the closet. Took out my APB. 

Jakeala probably won't get touched til Spring


----------



## Saludable84

Aggie said:


> , uh! You annihilated that bottle @Saludable84. I ain't mad at ya! I do the same thing myself



That was two bottles  left over and full bottle.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Saludable84
You been killin' some really good stuff over there.


----------



## rileypak

Saludable84 said:


> Dear @rileypak
> 
> Got my APB cleansing cream.
> 
> Also got some Sarenzo Styling Frosting. The texture, feel and ingredients look like a winner.
> 
> Let me go update my BF list.
> 
> Junkies only enable other junkies.
> 
> 
> 
> I wanna wash my hair now



Yes we do 

And hopefully at least one of them work out for you


----------



## Saludable84

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Saludable84
> You been killin' some really good stuff over there.



Hey, what can I say? I like nice things


----------



## Aggie

I may have to stay out of here for a while because you girls do NOT know how to slow down with the juicy reviews. I am tryna quit buyin' stuff @Saludable84 and @IDareT'sHair . 

So quit it !


----------



## Saludable84

rileypak said:


> Yes we do
> 
> And hopefully at least one of them work out for you



Sarenzo seems well priced. 

APB just needs a good haul.


----------



## Saludable84

Aggie said:


> I may have to stay out of here for a while because you girls do NOT know how to slow down with the juicy reviews. I am tryna quit buyin' stuff @Saludable84 and @IDareT'sHair .
> 
> So quit it !


----------



## Aggie

Saludable84 said:


>


 Na-uh!


----------



## flyygirlll2

I was finally able to wash my hair today after 2 weeks. I started looking like I was locked up and waiting for a parole officer to come through. ...

Anyways, I ended up using NurCreations Manuka Honey Blackstrap Molasses Pre-Poo, SSI Blueberry Cowash, and MHC Coconut Papaya Hair Paste. So here goes my little review....

*The Good*: NurCreations Mollasses Pre-Poo is a nice treatment. I left it on for about 45 minutes then washed. It left my hair feeling soft, not uber soft, but enough that I was able to run my fingers through my hair.

SSI BCW is a good cleansing conditioner. I liked that it was able to gently clean my hair without stripping it or leaving it coated like some other cleansing conditioners do.

MHC Coconut Papaya Paste at first glance didn't feel like it was going to do anything since it's a liquidy consistency. ( my hair silently side eyed once I opened it).  I prefer a creamier consistency  for a DC but I was pleasantly surprised that after using it with my heat cap for over an hour, my hair was very soft and I was able to detangle without any issues.

*The Bad*: NurCreations Mollases Pre-Poo left a residue on my hair. I'm not sure if it's the fenugreek in it that caused that. I mean, I do like this treatment but I didn't like the residue it left behind. If anyone else purchased this and uses it, please let me know if this happens to you.

MHC Coconut Papaya Paste is not cost effective for that small 8 oz  jar. I barely have one more use out of it, which is too bad because it's a good product but I have too much hair to be playing around with 8 oz just to be nearly done in one sitting.


----------



## Aggie

Great review @flyygirlll2.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@flyygirlll2
Nice & Thorough Review.


----------



## Saludable84

@flyygirlll2 
Great review.

I would still like to try the NC though. Maybe not now. Do you think it thickened your hair since it has fenugreek? I usually try to avoid fenugreek because it gives me a lot of volume.

I have not used the papaya paste but I have the same feeling. Was wondering if I should just gift it or use it. Really trying to limit 8oz these days because they aren't cost effective for me either.


----------



## Saludable84

Aggie said:


> Na-uh!



I'm a mini hauler. I haul small amounts over time. I also haul two seasons ahead 

You.... You on real hauler status. You just be stunting on erbody!


----------



## flyygirlll2

@Saludable84 Hmmm... Could be. I do have fenugreek powder and it always left a residue when I used it. The residue was a bit much, I had it mainly on  parts of my roots and scalp. 

You might like the papaya paste. I only bought it since Hattache had the sale but it's just too expensive IMO for an 8 oz.  and since it's liquidy, it goes by faster.


----------



## Saludable84

flyygirlll2 said:


> @Saludable84 Hmmm... Could be. I do have fenugreek powder and it always left a residue when I used it. The residue was a bit much, I had it mainly on  parts of my roots and scalp.
> 
> You might like the papaya paste. I only bought it since Hattache had the sale but it's just too expensive IMO for an 8 oz.  and since it's liquidy, it goes by faster.



Fenugreek has left my hair coated too. I'm not crazy about it, but it's ok to try different version to see which one works. Fenugreek is kinda mucousy to me anyway. I've played with the actual product and just prefer to save it for curry 

Likewise with MHC. It would have never been a repurchase even if I liked it. We're spoilt!


----------



## Aggie

I'm scaling back a lot of my purchases in 2017. I don't care how great the sales are .  I pretty much already know the holy grail products for my hair now and will be spending money only on those for a while as they run low.

Naturelle Grow has made the cut in the areas of deep conditioners and leave-ins for sure.
SSI - probably just the Marula and Marshmallow Butters
Donna Marie Super Butter Creme
Bekura Honey Latte and YAM Nectar are definitely in but only during a great sale!

I'm sticking with Redken and Keracare Shampoos with Elucence as my backup poos - cleansing conditioners are not for me .
Redken and Kerastase Deep Conditioners will remain as my on the ground DC staples

Dudley's DRC 28 will forever be my hardcore protein treatment as long as it's around and Dudley's PCA Moisture Retainer as my otg staple moisturizer.

Oils I'm keeping in rotation are rice bran, palm oil, evoo, safflower and sunflower oils, and brahmi oil.

APB, DB, QB, and CJ - I can't say for sure what my repurchases are with these since I haven't tried them as yet.
I do want to give Jakeala a try during BF sales though - then I'm done exploring for a while.

All others in my stash, I will spend some time using them up until all gone. I think I'll share some of my stash with my baby sister and her two daughters .


----------



## Saludable84

@Aggie 

I'll update my 2017 list in the morning.


----------



## Aggie

Saludable84 said:


> I'm a mini hauler. I haul small amounts over time. I also haul two seasons ahead
> 
> You.... You on real hauler status. You just be stunting on erbody!


----------



## flyygirlll2

@Saludable84 Yeah I need to upgrade my DC's to 16 oz at this point if I can help it.  I do have some 16 oz'ers but unfortunately my stash has more 8 oz


----------



## Aggie

Shipping notification just came in from SSI, APB, HOB, and Sally's. That's a big chunk of my stuff coming in soon .


----------



## Aggie

Oh and Thermal hair Care just sent me the shipping notification for a free Heat Cap and disposable shower caps  only because of a tiny mix up on her part. Great customer service right there .


----------



## MileHighDiva

@flyygirlll2 @Saludable84
The only way I like fenugreek is in step one of HV's Methi Set, or in my old KV oils.  I'll spare you details on the time I tried to make homemade methi paste.  

I can testify about it helping with shedding.


----------



## Saludable84

1/2 shipping notices from APB.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I use Fenugreek Tea. 

The only "leave behind" is that maple-y smell which is covered up with whatever I'm DC'ing with.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@flyygirlll2
I agree about MHC.  Early in this thread (Parts 1-5) a lot of us were hauling MHC on a regular.  Those 8oz jars of DC'er add up quickly ($). 

The only one I now keep in my Stash is Honey Hair Mask (which I have multiples of and consider a staple and it's fairly inexpensive).  And of course Buttery Soy and Type 4.

But a lot of us, use to buy a lot of the MHC DC'ers (Lotions, Milks, Stylers etc....)


----------



## Saludable84

@Aggie 

Ive nailed down a lot of things. I like to try new things, but will try to stick with staples more often.

Cleansers: Devacurl No-Poo and Decadence, Clay and hopefully APB Cream Cleanser (on good sales)
Protien: NPF and Nexxus Keraphix (both OTG)
DC: APB Moisturizing Conditioner (Sp/F) and Souffle (Su/W), DB PSC (W only), NG (year-round), SM (OTG Back-up)
Leave-in/Moisturizers: Bekura Honey Latte, APB Lotion, SD WB Conditioner, QS Greaseless Moisture. SM LP Detangler (OTG) and Oyin Hair Dew (OTG). QB CTDG and BR (OTG), MHC Buttery Soy. 
Butters: MHC Type 4,  QB ABCDEFG Butter and Amla, Bekura Palm Tapioca, CRN Almond Jai.

Still need to try: QB Detangling Ghee, Sarenzo, CRN Almond Milk, Bekura Tonga, MHC Honey and Hemp, Jakeala.

I want to give up Bekura, but at the same I dont. Her non-conditioner products are on the middle price spectrum between QB and MHC. Leave-ins, moisturizers and butters take me forever to go through, so I really dont mind waiting for sales. 

And, in typical junkie fashion.... Ill still paynah from time to time


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> I use Fenugreek Tea.
> 
> The only "leave behind" is that maple-y smell which is covered up with whatever I'm DC'ing with.


Same here. I never noticed any residue.


----------



## Saludable84

MileHighDiva said:


> @flyygirlll2 @Saludable84
> The only way I like fenugreek is in step one of HV's Methi Set, or in my old KV oils.  *I'll spare you details on the time I tried to make homemade methi paste*.
> 
> I can testify about it helping with shedding.



If its anything like mine


----------



## flyygirlll2

@MileHighDiva Yeah, I want to keep using this pre-Poo but that residue turns me off. I've heard good things about HV's Methi set.

@IDareT'sHair MHC is expensive. I can't see myself buying another DC unless the sale is steep or it's in a bigger. I will say, at least the type 4 cream will last me a while.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

I finally can say that Networks does promote an increase in growth. 
When I first started using the revitalizer I was 5 weeks into my last hendigo treatment. Since I don't have any areas that were a problem, I had no way to determine if the product increased growth. Well I did another hendigo treatment on the second since that weekend would have been 8 weeks since the last one. Now today I noticed that where my gray strands are there are already greys showing. 
I thought I was imagining it but DH even made a comment about it. 

I can't wait to see what the next few months brings.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl 
Nice Review Ms C!  Keep up the good work.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

When I was naming things I'm waiting on, I completely forgot about Soultanicals.

My order (x2 Strand Repair) has been updated, so I guess it's on its way.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

flyygirlll2 said:


> *MHC is expensive. I can't see myself buying another DC unless the sale is steep or it's in a bigger. I will say, at least the type 4 cream will last me a while.*



@flyygirlll2 
We use to go in hard on MHC. 

It's strange because her scents are nothing to write home about and it's expensive as you know what and her shipping is high.

But I will say her CS is excellent and her shipping is


----------



## flyygirlll2

@IDareT'sHair I haven't ordered directly from there before. It's typically been from third party vendors. If their BF sale is good enough, I might grab something depending. 

@curlyhersheygirl Great review! I've skipped a few days of NW 21. I need to be more consistent.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@flyygirlll2  I agree.  @curlyhersheygirl did give a really good review.  This is my week "off" NW21.


----------



## flyygirlll2

I'm so annoyed. I just cut about an inch on one small section in the front of my hair. I had knots and various splits on each strand 

I don't know what's causing them. The only time I use a comb is when I wash my hair, unless maybe I'm not being gentle enough. I don't do protein treatments as frequent anymore since I BC'd but perhaps I'll have to increase it to twice a month. These ssk's have truly become problematic and I'm at my wits end with them for real.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

flyygirlll2 said:


> I'm so annoyed. I just cut about an inch on one small section in the front of my hair. I had knots and various splits on each strand
> 
> I don't know what's causing them. The only time I use a comb is when I wash my hair, unless maybe I'm not being gentle enough. *I don't do protein treatments as frequent anymore since I BC'd but perhaps I'll have to increase it to twice a month.* These ssk's have truly become problematic and I'm at my wits end with them for real.



@flyygirlll2
I'm still on my regular Protein game.


----------



## flyygirlll2

@IDareT'sHair I was using more protein while transitioning. I was so mad when I saw those knots and mid shaft splits in my hair. I really don't want this to become a  major problem.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

flyygirlll2 said:


> I was using more protein while transitioning. I was so mad when I saw those knots and mid shaft splits in my hair. *I really don't want this to become a  major problem.*



@flyygirlll2
It's always something.


----------



## MileHighDiva

flyygirlll2 said:


> I'm so annoyed. I just cut about an inch on one small section in the front of my hair. I had knots and various splits on each strand
> 
> I don't know what's causing them. The only time I use a comb is when I wash my hair, unless maybe I'm not being gentle enough. I don't do protein treatments as frequent anymore since I BC'd but perhaps I'll have to increase it to twice a month. These ssk's have truly become problematic and I'm at my wits end with them for real.



Your LCOB M&S game needs to be strong, so your strands can't love on each other.  Keep the bottom half of your strands lubed up on a whole nother level.


----------



## Saludable84

@flyygirlll2 definitely with @MileHighDiva on that one. I don't typically have ssk and other issues, but I do make sure to detangle in the shower, if I can with slippy DC or super slippy rinse out. I finger detangle only. I noticed when I used combs, I would still have tangles. 

I make sure to keep the bottom half of my hair extra moisturized by either showing more love with leave in and moisturizer or using pomade. That's what works for me. 

I keep protein the same. Right now it's hard protein once a month to 6 weeks or as needed. In between, medium proteins. I do my best not to keep my hair on a strict schedule because there really is no point. There are some things I like and don't like to do (like washing more than 3 days a week) but if something is working, I stick with it and if it's not, or at least not at the moment, I ditch it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Think I'll use As I Am Coconut Cowash tomorrow.  I'll be rotating that one Curls Coconut Sublime.


----------



## Aggie

Saludable84 said:


> @Aggie
> 
> Ive nailed down a lot of things. I like to try new things, but will try to stick with staples more often.
> 
> Cleansers: *Devacurl No-Poo and Decadence,* Clay and hopefully APB Cream Cleanser (on good sales)
> Protien: NPF and Nexxus Keraphix (both OTG)
> DC: APB Moisturizing Conditioner (Sp/F) and Souffle (Su/W), DB PSC (W only), NG (year-round), SM (OTG Back-up)
> Leave-in/Moisturizers: Bekura Honey Latte, APB Lotion, SD WB Conditioner, QS Greaseless Moisture. SM LP Detangler (OTG) and Oyin Hair Dew (OTG). QB CTDG and BR (OTG), MHC Buttery Soy.
> Butters: MHC Type 4,  QB ABCDEFG Butter and Amla, Bekura Palm Tapioca, CRN Almond Jai.
> 
> Still need to try: QB Detangling Ghee, Sarenzo, CRN Almond Milk, Bekura Tonga, MHC Honey and Hemp, Jakeala.
> 
> *I want to give up Bekura, but at the same I dont. Her non-conditioner products are on the middle price spectrum* between QB and MHC. Leave-ins, moisturizers and butters take me forever to go through, so I really dont mind waiting for sales.
> 
> And, in typical junkie fashion.... Ill still paynah from time to time



@Saludable84 

I really want to try that Devacurl No Poo and Decadence One Conditioner but I hear the Devacare is more moisturizing and that's what I prefer. How does your hair respond to the One Conditioner?

As far as Bekura, I don't think I can do her hair creams and DCs other than the YAM Nectar and Honey Latte. They are my favorite in her line of products so far along with her body souffles/custards. The body lotions are nice but the souffles are even better - very rich and emollient. If you know me, I'm crazy about emollient products both for my hair and for my body.


----------



## Aggie

MileHighDiva said:


> Your LCOB M&S game needs to be strong, so your strands can't love on each other.  *Keep the bottom half of your strands lubed up on a whole nother level*.


 This is why moisturizers and butters are my BFFs.


----------



## Saludable84

Aggie said:


> @Saludable84
> 
> I really want to try that Devacurl No Poo and Decadence One Conditioner but I hear the Devacare is more moisturizing and that's what I prefer. How does your hair respond to the One Conditioner?
> 
> As far as Bekura, I don't think I can do her hair creams and DCs other than the YAM Nectar and Honey Latte. They are my favorite in her line of products so far along with her body souffles/custards. The body lotions are nice but the souffles are even better - very rich and emollient. If you know me, I'm crazy about emollient products both for my hair and for my body.



I only tried DevaCare Low Poo and didn't care for it. Care is for color treated hair. No Poo Original and No Poo Decadence I love but the original has mint which burns my eyes. It's the only reason I will keep a small bottle, but not a liter size. I have not tried the one conditioner because to me it's high priced rinse out, but I'm sure it's good. 

With Bekura, I like her non conditioner stuff and body stuff more than her VW and YAM. YAM will take me forever to use. VW I love, but SSI is an easy replacement. Cheaper too. Her body products are way better. She's a great vendor, but without a good sale, I probably won't buy as much.


----------



## flyygirlll2

@MileHighDiva @Saludable84 Yeah, I'm putting more butters and oil on the last 3 inches of my hair. Since my hair is coily, it's more ssk and tangle prone. I just finished spending 2 hours twisting my hair smh. I wore it out today but after I got home, I was reminded why I leave my hair up in twists.  I need to find a happy medium.


Speaking on Decadence One No Poo Cleanser and Conditioner, I used both again about  2 weeks ago and my hair felt a little hard after using them. I did use the No Poo before without an issue so I thought it was weird. When I looked  at the ingredients again, I noticed it has Quinoa protein. I put them aside for now.


----------



## Aggie

Saludable84 said:


> I only tried DevaCare Low Poo and didn't care for it. Care is for color treated hair. No Poo Original and No Poo Decadence I love but the original has mint which burns my eyes. It's the only reason I will keep a small bottle, but not a liter size. I have not tried the one conditioner because to me it's high priced rinse out, but I'm sure it's good.
> 
> With Bekura, I like her non conditioner stuff and body stuff more than her VW and YAM. YAM will take me forever to use. VW I love, but SSI is an easy replacement. Cheaper too. Her body products are way better. *She's a great vendor, but without a good sale, I probably won't buy as much*.


I too agree with the bolded. I have not pulled out my VW as yet so have no idea how my hair will respond to that one. The Cocoa Bark was okay and felt a little strengthening on my hair but not good enough that I would consider it a repurchase item.  Yes  I do love her body products too.


----------



## Aggie

flyygirlll2 said:


> @MileHighDiva @Saludable84 Yeah, I'm putting more butters and oil on the last 3 inches of my hair. Since my hair is coily, it's more ssk and tangle prone. I just finished spending 2 hours twisting my hair smh. I wore it out today but after I got home, I was reminded why I leave my hair up in twists.  I need to find a happy medium.
> 
> 
> Speaking on Decadence One No Poo Cleanser and Conditioner, I used both again about  2 weeks ago and my hair felt a little hard after using them. I did use the No Poo before without an issue so I thought it was weird. When I looked  at the ingredients again, I noticed it has Quinoa protein. I put them aside for now.


Are you clarifying your hair often enough to take on the many products you are using on your hair @flyygirlll2?


----------



## flyygirlll2

@Aggie I tend to clarify once a month at least or as needed. I do however plan to clarify for my next wash because I need to do a protein treatment.


----------



## Aggie

flyygirlll2 said:


> @Aggie I tend to clarify once a month at least or as needed. I do however plan to clarify for my next wash because I need to do a protein treatment.


Okay great. Sometimes my hair act all crazy if it needs clarifying, especially if I am trying out a new product. That's why I asked.


----------



## Saludable84

@flyygirlll2 both the no poo original and decadence contain protein. Original contains wheat amino acids and decadence contains quinoa protein. I just did a protein treatment so I'm expecting the hard hair, but you may need to revisit depending on issues needing to be addressed now. I've also noticed now using the no poo, I can only use them alone. Meaning, clarify and just use them in between. I can use clay depending on the build up, but that's about it. 

I've seen a bigger difference in moisture levels since doing this.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

@flyygirlll2
Early in my journey I had that same issue. What I realized is that my hair needs protein. Not necessarily a protein treatment, but some form of consistent protein. Once I started ensuring that at least one of the products I applied after my wash routine contained protein, the issue resolved for me. I still use protein DC's once or twice a month as well and only do a hard protein treatment like Aphogee as needed ( which has been like once or twice a year ).


----------



## flyygirlll2

@Saludable84 I'll clarify next time before using them again since I didn't encounter that issue the first time I used them. I have to get back to my clay washes. I use Naturalicious Rhassoul  Clay which I think is great.

@curlyhersheygirl I think you're right about using some form of consistent protein. I have been avoiding using leave in's with protein because I thought it might contribute to making my hair feel dry. I did purchase the Supermane Cuticle Repair leave in from Komaza which does contain protein. I might start using it for my next wash.


----------



## Saludable84

@flyygirlll2 clay washing has been a lifesaver for me. Adding on conditioner cleansing has been beneficial. I always keep protein handy in the shower as well. It's going to take a little while to play with your regimen, but do it sooner than later.


----------



## flyygirlll2

@Saludable84 Yeah, I'm still trying to figure out a regimen. I want to alternate between clay washing and cleansing conditioners. I will use shampoo only when needed. I will also use a protein leave in to help combat the issues with my ends. 

I'm set with mouisturiser and  sealants at this point for the fall/winter.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *Early in my journey I had that same issue. What I realized is that my hair needs protein. Not necessarily a protein treatment, but some form of consistent protein. Once I started ensuring that at least one of the products I applied after my wash routine contained protein, the issue resolved for me. *I still use protein DC's once or twice a month as well and only do a hard protein treatment like Aphogee as needed ( which has been like once or twice a year ).



@curlyhersheygirl



Yeah, I am a consistent protein user in some capacity.  Either Protein, a Reconstructor or something.




flyygirlll2 said:


> *I think you're right about using some form of consistent protein.*



@flyygirlll2


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My ST'icals should be here tomorrow.

I am 'suppose' to get a Ship Notice sometime today from UBH.


----------



## flyygirlll2

@IDareT'sHair I received a shipping notification from Soultanicals yesterday. 

 @ UBH _Still_ haven't shipped that product. I can't.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

flyygirlll2 said:


> @ UBH *Still haven't shipped that product. I can't*.


@flyygirlll2


----------



## flyygirlll2

@IDareT'sHair I was smh when I read that. That's just crazy that they haven't shipped anything after all this time. I mean, is their manufacture located on a mountain top in the middle of nowhere? No ma'am.


----------



## MileHighDiva

Monday was my 21st day with the xcel 21.  I can't tell if it accelerated my hair growth. I didn't think to take before pix or measure, before I started using it.

I've only been applying it once daily, but heavily when I do.  I had to crack open my second bottle at 2 1/2 weeks.  I only ordered two, because I didn't want to have a huge supply of something that might agitate my scalp.  Happy to report that I haven't had any scalp issues. Therefore, I need to re-up enough to make it through the end of the year.

I have a head full of henna right now, so it'll be easier to ascertain if it's accelerating my growth after my next 21 day cycle.  I'll use my grays as an indicator like @curlyhersheygirl.  That way I will not have to straighten and measure etc.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

flyygirlll2 said:


> I was smh when I read that. That's just crazy that they haven't shipped anything after all this time. *I mean, is their manufacture located on a mountain top in the middle of nowhere? No ma'am.*



@flyygirlll2 
Tears from the Gawds of the Unicorns in a place far, far away


----------



## IDareT'sHair

MileHighDiva said:


> *I have a head full of henna right now, so it'll be easier to ascertain if it's accelerating my growth after my next 21 day cycle.  *I'll use my grays as an indicator like @curlyhersheygirl.  That way I will not have to straighten and measure etc.



@MileHighDiva
For some scary reason, I'm afraid to Henidgo.


----------



## flyygirlll2

@IDareT'sHair Girrrrrrl ...they are tripping.


----------



## MileHighDiva

IDareT'sHair said:


> @MileHighDiva
> For some scary reason, I'm afraid to Henidgo.


Why?  We need data to see if this stuff works.  Using your post hendigo new growth would be a great way to determine, if you're gaining more than your normal growth rate.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@MileHighDiva

I will but not sure when?  Indigo already gives me the slight itchies.  And I don't want a problem.


----------



## Aggie

Earlier I posted that I got an APB shipping notification. It turns out that that package was actually from SSI. I don't know when other than Saturday that i can actually pick up my packages


----------



## KinksAndInk

Used up: HH pumpkin & kokum chocolate deep conditioning mask. (3-4 backups) 

I use this as a preoo. I'd repurchase if she wasn't so terrible.


----------



## Saludable84

Used up one 16-oz bottle of DevaCurl No-Poo Decadence. One 1L back-up.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Got my UBH Ship Notice for my x2 Liters of UBH.  Should arrive tomorrow.

My Soultanicals (x2 Strand Repair) should be here today!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl
Can you Beweave, I finally got a ship notice for UBH?  10/01 would have been 3 months.

Hopefully, these x2 Liters will last me at least until MDay.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl @shawnyblazes
Mernin' to two of my favorite PJ's!

What's up on that Hair Game? 

I'm still loving these Sarenzo Creamy Oils.  Right now I'm using Raspberry Candy, you would expect it to smell all Raspberry Sweet, but it has a undertone that makes it delicious.

I love all the scents.

ShawnyB - I used TMN Amla & Avocado last night on damp hair and loved it.  My Hair is still lush today.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> Can you Beweave, I finally got a ship notice for UBH?  10/01 would have been 3 months.
> 
> Hopefully, these x2 Liters will last me at least until MDay.


@IDareT'sHair  That was a very long wait


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *That was a very long wait*



@curlyhersheygirl
Lawd.  It was. 

She did really hook me up on that 2nd Liter, so I won't complain.  (too much)

I can't wait until it comes and to see how my hair reacts to it when I start using it again.

My hair was really thriving with that stuff.  So, this break for the past 2 months will provide some invaluable research.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl @shawnyblazes
> Mernin' to two of my favorite PJ's!
> 
> What's up on that Hair Game?
> 
> I'm still loving these Sarenzo Creamy Oils.  Right now I'm using Raspberry Candy, you would expect it to smell all Raspberry Sweet, but it has a undertone that makes it delicious.
> 
> I love all the scents.
> 
> ShawnyB - I used TMN Amla & Avocado last night on damp hair and loved it.  My Hair is still lush today.


@IDareT'sHair 
Those creamy oils are doing me great. I hope that continues into the cooler months. If I can use them year round I will have to get more BF


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl
Curly, did you ever decide whether you were taking a break with NW21 or were you just going to keep going w/o breaking for a week or so?

Yeah, those creamies are dreamy!


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> Lawd.  It was.
> 
> She did really hook me up on that 2nd Liter, so I won't complain.  (too much)
> 
> I can't wait until it comes and to see how my hair reacts to it when I start using it again.
> 
> My hair was really thriving with that stuff.  So, this break for the past 2 months will provide some invaluable research.


@IDareT'sHair 
Being without a staple in your regimen is very hard. I hope that your hair was negatively affected. This is why PJ's have backups for their backups


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> Curly, did you ever decide whether you were taking a break with NW21 or were you just going to keep going w/o breaking for a week or so?
> 
> Yeah, those creamies are dreamy!


@IDareT'sHair 
I'm just going full steam until Dec. 31st


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *This is why PJ's have backups for their backups*



@curlyhersheygirl 
I know.  I never, ever in a million years thought I wouldn't be able to get this annnnnddddd that I wouldn't have a back up. 

I was caught like this with my pants down.

I've always kept one in the stash, but came up short this time.

I just knew by the time I finished up that last one, one would already be here or at least on the way, but it was not to be.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

@IDareT'sHair 
I was reorganizing my stash last night  and found yet another BRB strawberry DC . I can't seem to get rid of that awful thing. I don't recall buying so many of those I feel like I'm in the movie Groundhog Day


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *I'm just going full steam until Dec. 31st*



@curlyhersheygirl 
Gone Ms. C!

I opted for the break because I was feeling a tad itchy.  I couldn't figure out if it was real or my imagination.  So, I stopped for a minute.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> I know.  I never, ever in a million years thought I wouldn't be able to get this annnnnddddd that I wouldn't have a back up.
> 
> I was caught like this with my pants down.
> 
> I've always kept one in the stash, but came up short this time.
> 
> I just knew by the time I finished up that last one, one would already be here or at least on the way, but it was not to be.


@IDareT'sHair 
That's not a good position to be in at all. Especially with a vital product.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> Gone Ms. C!
> 
> I opted for the break because I was feeling a tad itchy.  I couldn't figure out if it was real or my imagination.  So, I stopped for a minute.


@IDareT'sHair 
I started to get itchy when I added my emu mix to the equation so I opted to stop using that and just focus on NW21.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> @IDareT'sHair
> I was reorganizing my stash last night  and found yet another BRB strawberry DC . I can't seem to get rid of that awful thing. *I don't recall buying so many of those I feel like I'm in the movie Groundhog Day*



@curlyhersheygirl 


That's exactly how I was feeling about that TGIN. 

Even after I gave errbody and they daddy a couple jars/bottles, I still had more jars & bottles popping up like Michael Myers, Jason, Chuckie, Freddie Kru-ger or somebody.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *I started to get itchy when I added my emu mix to the equation so I opted to stop using that and just focus on NW21*.



@curlyhersheygirl

Hmph.

Maybe what I was using with it, caused the slight itch??  Good Catch Curl-Gurl.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> 
> 
> That's exactly how I was feeling about that TGIN.
> 
> Even after I gave errbody and they daddy a couple jars/bottles, I still had more jars & bottles popping up like *Michael Myers, Jason, Chuckie, Freddie Kru-ger or somebody*.


@IDareT'sHair 


Man these stashes of ours truly have lives of their own lol


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *That's not a good position to be in at all. Especially with a vital product.*


@curlyhersheygirl
I don't call many products Holy Grails, being the PJ that I am....*cough* but I would consider this  one.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *Man these stashes of ours truly have lives of their own lol*



@curlyhersheygirl

I found an unopened package during this last N/B one day when I was out in my Garage and I was so happy. 

I couldn't figure out what it was because I thought I had opened everything.

So, I grabbed it and brought it in all lovingly to sit down and open it since it was such a "pleasant surprise" and it was ANOTHER BOTTLE OF TGIN


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> I don't call many products Holy Grails, being the PJ that I am....*cough* but I would consider this  one.


@IDareT'sHair 
I hear ya. I have a few "must haves" and when i don't use them my results aren't as great.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> 
> I found an unopened package during this last N/B one day when I was out in my Garage and I was so happy.
> 
> I couldn't figure out what it was because I thought I had opened everything.
> 
> So, I grabbed it and brought it in all lovingly to sit down and open it since it was such a "pleasant surprise" and it was ANOTHER BOTTLE OF TGIN


@IDareT'sHair 
LOL That made me holla 
I could just see the utter disappointment in your face once that package was opened.
Ah the sagas of a PJ


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *I hear ya. I have a few "must haves" and when i don't use them my results aren't as great.*



@curlyhersheygirl 
Yeah.  This plays an essential part in my wash day. 

I hope to never have to be in this situation again.  I hate when stuff happens. 

It just heighten your "fears" of stuff being discontinued or folks going out of business and it makes you have a Knee Jerk reaction to start stockpiling stuff.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *LOL That made me holla
> I could just see the utter disappointment in your face once that package was opened.
> Ah the sagas of a PJ*



@curlyhersheygirl
Gurl.  I almost screamed!

It was one of them "embarrassing disappointments" like if somebody woulda' been around they would have busted out laffin' when they saw my face.

I don't even remember buying all that mess.  

The only good thing about it was that it was the Replenishing Conditioner and I only bought one.

Lemme pull that out to use it as a Final R/O to get rid of it.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> Yeah.  This plays an essential part in my wash day.
> 
> I hope to never have to be in this situation again.  I hate when stuff happens.
> 
> It just heighten your "fears" of stuff being discontinued or folks going out of business and it makes you have a Knee Jerk reaction to start stockpiling stuff.


@IDareT'sHair 
Exactly. Especially when there's nothing comparable in the market


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> Gurl.  I almost screamed!
> 
> It was one of them "embarrassing disappointments" like if somebody woulda' been around they would have busted out laffin' when they saw my face.
> 
> I don't even remember buying all that mess.
> 
> The only good thing about it was that it was the Replenishing Conditioner and I only bought one.
> 
> Lemme pull that out to use it as a Final R/O to get rid of it.


@IDareT'sHair 
I can just imagine

I don't even want to use that BRB mess.
I'm over here throwing tantrums just thinking about trying to use it up


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl @shawnyblazes
> Mernin' to two of my favorite PJ's!
> 
> What's up on that Hair Game?
> 
> I'm still loving these Sarenzo Creamy Oils.  Right now I'm using Raspberry Candy, you would expect it to smell all Raspberry Sweet, but it has a undertone that makes it delicious.
> 
> I love all the scents.
> 
> ShawnyB - I used TMN Amla & Avocado last night on damp hair and loved it.  My Hair is still lush today.




Good morning!!!!  I hope you have a great day.

My hair is hard/dry as can be, I need a moisturizing treatment immediately this weekend.  Its the protein from after dye-ing it last weekend.

@IDareT'sHair


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *I can just imagine
> 
> I don't even want to use that BRB mess.
> I'm over here throwing tantrums just thinking about trying to use it up*



@curlyhersheygirl 
I have no words. 

I wouldn't even know what to tell you to do with that one.  I'm just glad I never bought it.

And Matter-of-Fact....I'm equally as glad you never sent me one!

ETA:  I was bought to say _"maybe the Kurl-Kidz will use it"_ But shoooooot I know them little pj's don't play that.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

shawnyblazes said:


> Good morning!!!!  *I hope you have a great day.*
> 
> My hair is hard/dry as can be, *I need a moisturizing treatment immediately this weekend.  Its the protein from after dye-ing it last weekend.*
> 
> @IDareT'sHair



@shawnyblazes
You too Sis!

I'm glad you'll get some _me time_ this weekend to take care of that Moisture.  Do you know what you'll be using?


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

IDareT'sHair said:


> @shawnyblazes
> You too Sis!
> 
> I'm glad you'll get some _me time_ this weekend to take care of that Moisture.  Do you know what you'll be using?




not a clue.  I know I'm tired of them janky 2014 conditioners I'm trying to use up. Them suckas might hit the garbage , lol


----------



## Saludable84

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> 
> 
> That's exactly how I was feeling about that TGIN.
> 
> Even after I gave errbody and they daddy a couple jars/bottles,* I still had more jars & bottles popping up like Michael Myers, Jason, Chuckie, Freddie Kru-ger or somebody*.



 Im dying


----------



## Saludable84

@curlyhersheygirl @IDareT'sHair @shawnyblazes 

Yall got me at my desk cracking up. Im so freaking done. I cant stop laughing.


----------



## MileHighDiva

IDareT'sHair said:


> @MileHighDiva
> 
> I will but not sure when?  Indigo already gives me the slight itchies.  And I don't want a problem.


Do your hendigo tx during your week off from X21, so you don't have flare up from using both at the same time, 

You know you have a sensitive scalp.


----------



## rileypak

shawnyblazes said:


> not a clue.  I know I'm tired of them janky 2014 conditioners I'm trying to use up. Them suckas might hit the garbage , lol



I'm feeling this way too...


----------



## KinksAndInk

Opening up a 16oz NurCreations avocado & green tea. Will mix with some Jakeala sweet honey hair thang (blueberry rose) and warm it up


----------



## Saludable84

rileypak said:


> I'm feeling this way too...



I have my last APB moisturizing conditioner that I put in that jar and Im done with 2014.

I went up, UP, in my closet and have about 7 more conditioners up there from 2015. And thats just small business vendors. I have OTG stuff that I just refuse with at this point. I did good last year not buying, but this year???? Ill be using stuff into NY19


----------



## BrownBetty

Hi ladies!

I haven't bought anything.  I'm still in crochet braids.  Going to get them redone next week.  I can't wait to wash my hair.  

I used up an alikay naturals lemongrass leave in.  This is a repurchase.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> I have no words.
> 
> I wouldn't even know what to tell you to do with that one.  I'm just glad I never bought it.
> 
> And Matter-of-Fact....I'm equally as glad you never sent me one!
> 
> ETA:  I was bought to say _"maybe the Kurl-Kidz will use it"_ But shoooooot I know them little pj's don't play that.


@IDareT'sHair 
I wouldn't send that mess to my worse enemy 

You know those kids want nothing to do with that  lol


----------



## Saludable84

APB waiting in my mailbox


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My x2 Jars of Strand Repair arrived today from Soultanicals.


----------



## rileypak

Still no Folica package!!! 

OT: I blame @Saludable84 for me remembering I wanted to try some peels from MUAC 

That I have gone and purchased


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@flyygirlll2
I want to tell you I absolutely love TMN Amla & Avocado on damp hair.  Very nice.  I can't wait to try the Banana one this way.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Since I've been 'breaking' from NW21, I shoulda' been using HTN's Follicle Booster. 

I forgot all about that.  It would have been good to use.


----------



## Saludable84

rileypak said:


> Still no Folica package!!!
> 
> OT: I blame @Saludable84 for me remembering I wanted to try some peels from MUAC
> 
> That I have gone and purchased



I hope you used the code   I love the Mandelic peel. And their CS is great. I ordered at 11:59 am and had a shipping notice at 12:26 pm


----------



## Saludable84

This is why I want APB to be great


----------



## rileypak

Saludable84 said:


> I hope you used the code   I love the Mandelic peel. And their CS is great. I ordered at 11:59 am and had a shipping notice at 12:26 pm



I sure did use the code 
I grabbed a few different samples of multiple peels (MA, MA/SA, GA, LA). I know folks who use all of them so whatever doesn't work for me will find a home.

Now back on topic, I'm returning that SM Rose Gel Cream. I just can't do old lady rose smell. I don't even care if it's great if I can't stand to smell it on my hair.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Who's having a sale? I feel like fake shopping


----------



## flyygirlll2

@IDareT'sHair I have the other TMN products but not the Amla & Avocado one. Good to know it works well on your hair. I think you'll like the Banana Twisting Cream, I love it. 


@rileypak I agree. The smell of the SM Rose Gel Cream is terrible.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

flyygirlll2 said:


> @IDareT'sHair I have the other TMN products but not the Amla & Avocado one. Good to know it works well on your hair. I think you'll like the Banana Twisting Cream, I love it.
> 
> 
> @rileypak I agree. The smell of the SM Rose Gel Cream is terrible.




Eh, gyal!!! You changed that avatar?????  @flyygirlll2


----------



## Saludable84

@rileypak i need to wash this MISS out my hair but idk what to use. I have Miss Jessie's Coily Custard but the reviews are so mixed. I wouldn't mind using my Curl Keeper Gel if the results will be the same. SM Rose Gel isn't terrible, but that smell is repugnant. I would smell it all night. 

@shawnyblazes you a fool  I don't even want to real shop. I just wanna sit on this couch and fall asleep.


----------



## Saludable84

I have this last 1/4 bottle of KeraVada leave in. It's an old formula from like 2 years ago. I guess I can just finish it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Saludable84 said:


> *I have this last 1/4 bottle of KeraVada leave in. It's an old formula from like 2 years ago. I guess I can just finish it.*


@Saludable84
Is that the Cream Brulee?  I really like that L-I. 

I bought a bottle this Spring/Summer but never got around to using it.

I also wanna try the Cowash.  It gets great reviews.  Wish it was larger than 8oz's, because I try not to buy 8oz products like this.


----------



## Saludable84

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Saludable84
> Is that the Cream Brulee?  I really like that L-I.
> 
> I bought a bottle this Spring/Summer but never got around to using it.
> 
> I also wanna try the Cowash.  It gets great reviews.  Wish it was larger than 8oz's, because I try not to buy 8oz products like this.



This


----------



## Aggie

I used up 2 HQS The Slip Deep Conditioner which are actually horrible - no slip whatsoever.So I decided to use them as cowashes - I have 3 more left  but I will most likely add some oil or slippery elm to it for added slip and see how that goes.


----------



## Saludable84

Aggie said:


> I used up 2 HQS The Slip Deep Conditioner which are actually horrible - no slip whatsoever.So I decided to use them as cowashes - I have 3 more left  but I will most likely add some oil or slippery elm to it for added slip and see how that goes.



They are bad. I have 2 from last year that gotta go down the drain, window or incinerator.


----------



## Aggie

Saludable84 said:


> They are bad. I have 2 from last year that gotta go down the drain, window or incinerator.


You are so right. I should just throw them away instead of wasting my slippery elm  on them


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Saludable84 said:


> They are bad. *I have 2 from last year that gotta go down the drain, window or incinerator.*



@Saludable84

....... Terrible.

Oh and about the KV - That's not the one I have.  I have this:

http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=2&cad=rja&uact=8&sqi=2&ved=0ahUKEwiE88an6JLPAhVLVD4KHefxB_wQjBAIIzAB&url=http://www.keravada.com/creme-brulee-3-day-hair-moisturizer/&usg=AFQjCNGVRyEWvNdUTYts48phQW0qX9LMzg&sig2=EMydbx-9Kt9IPiMFPPw56Q&bvm=bv.133053837,d.cWw


----------



## flyygirlll2

@shawnyblazes I was in a mood so I switched up .

@IDareT'sHair I have the KV Cream Brulle. I really liked it on my transitioning hair but have yet to use it on my natural hair. I also had the Caramel Souffle leave in, but ended up giving it away. It was nice leave in as well but I wasn't using it that much at the time.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@flyygirlll2 
Yep.  That Cream Brulee is thebomb.com.net.gov.biz.edu

I want to try that Hydromax Wash or whatever it's called.  Maybe I can catch it on a good sale?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My Cathy Howse is here in the City.  *YAY*


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@rileypak 
Will push these 8oz's now until end of the year. 

Here are some I have that I will be using:
APB's White Chocolate Mousse
Alikay Naturals Avocado DC'er
Jakeala's Beau Vert, Dope, Beer
Kj Naturals Neapolitan & Kj Naturals Rosemary
Karen's Body Beautiful Luscious Locs (x2-x3)
Darcy Botanicals Deep Conditioning Hair Mask (x3)
Bel Nouvo Castor Oil Deep Conditioner
Soultanicals Curl Elastic
And I have a lot of others I won't list for sake of time

I didn't realize I had so many until I started listing them.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl
Mernin' Curly!

You know what?  I didn't realize I had so many 8oz DC'ers? 

And I keep clownin' you about fourfiddy....I have a lot of nerve.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

I love the performance of the SM rose cream gel , but the fragrance lingers a very long time.  I'm not sure what I'll do with the 2 bottles I have


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl 
More 8oz'ers
b.a.s.k. & Bekura Yam, Cacaco Bark, Vanilla-Whiskey (x2 x3 of each)
Curl Junkie Curl Rehab & Deep Fix (x5-x6 Jars combined)
NurCreations Green Tea & Avocado (x2)
Texture Me Natural Green Tea & Avocado (x2)
BoBeam (x6-x7 Jars)


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *I love the performance of the SM rose cream gel , but the fragrance lingers a very long time.  I'm not sure what I'll do with the 2 bottles I have*



@curlyhersheygirl
Ya'll know as a rule SM stuff stank......


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> Mernin' Curly!
> 
> You know what?  I didn't realize I had so many 8oz DC'ers?
> 
> And I keep clownin' you about fourfiddy....I have a lot of nerve.


@IDareT'sHair 
Morning sis
Those suckas creep up on you. That's how I got in trouble.

And you know what, the ones I really love I may just have 1 backup or none at  all, but those that are meh or horrible I have a never ending supply.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Happy Fridayyyyyyyy!!!


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> More 8oz'ers
> *b.a.s.k. & Bekura Yam, Cacaco Bark, Vanilla-Whiskey* (x2 x3 of each)
> Curl Junkie Curl Rehab & Deep Fix (x5-x6 Jars combined)
> NurCreations Green Tea & Avocado (x2)
> Texture Me Natural Green Tea & Avocado (x2)
> *BoBeam (x6-x7 Jars)*


@IDareT'sHair 
I have quite a few of these as well. Even after giving away some


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *Morning sis
> Those suckas creep up on you. That's how I got in trouble.*



@curlyhersheygirl

Creep up on you like a bad habit.
And I didn't list:
x2 ST'icals Strand Repair
x2-x3 ST'icals Molasses Reconstruct
x2-x4 MHC Honey Hair Mask

Girl, Imma stop airing my dirty laundry in public.......


----------



## IDareT'sHair

shawnyblazes said:


> *Happy Fridayyyyyyyy!!!*



@shawnyblazes
Yassssss Lawdt!  Thank you Jeeeeezus!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@shawnyblazes
You ready this weekend to get your Moisture on?


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

IDareT'sHair said:


> @shawnyblazes
> You ready this weekend to get your Moisture on?



I'm thinking about sleeping in a deep conditioner. That way all I have to do is rinse and then proceed with something. I need to get a headstart on Baby Josiah, lol.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@shawnyblazes @curlyhersheygirl
Ya'll I'm really scurrrrt. 

What if after waiting 86-87 days there is something wrong with the Formulation of my UBH.

That couldn't/wouldn't happen would it ya'll?


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> 
> Creep up on you like a bad habit.
> And I didn't list:
> x2 ST'icals Strand Repair
> x2-x3 ST'icals Molasses Reconstruct
> x2-x4 MHC Honey Hair Mask
> 
> Girl, Imma stop airing my dirty laundry in public.......


@IDareT'sHair 
yes lol


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

IDareT'sHair said:


> @shawnyblazes @curlyhersheygirl
> Ya'll I'm really scurrrrt.
> 
> What if after waiting 86-87 days there is something wrong with the Formulation of my UBH.
> 
> That couldn't/wouldn't happen would it ya'll?



It wont happen.  Im sure its going to be just right. Shoot, I need to check her out if you waited that long.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @shawnyblazes @curlyhersheygirl
> Ya'll I'm really scurrrrt.
> 
> What if after waiting 86-87 days there is something wrong with the Formulation of my UBH.
> 
> That couldn't/wouldn't happen would it ya'll?


@IDareT'sHair 
It shouldn't but I understand your concern. After waiting so long for the ingredient to be available I can't see why they would change the formulation.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

shawnyblazes said:


> *I'm thinking about sleeping in a deep conditioner. That was all I have to do is rinse and then proceed with something. I need to get a headstart on Baby Josiah, lol.*


@shawnyblazes
You are a very smart Mommy.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

shawnyblazes said:


> I'm thinking about sleeping in a deep conditioner. That was all I have to do is rinse and then proceed with something. I need to get a headstart on Baby Josiah, lol.


@shawnyblazes 
That sounds like a good plan. You have to get creative when you have little ones.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

shawnyblazes said:


> *It wont happen.  Im sure its going to be just right. Shoot, I need to check her out if you waited that long.*



@shawnyblazes 
Yeah, she wouldn't do that.


curlyhersheygirl said:


> *It shouldn't but I understand your concern. After waiting so long for the ingredient to be available I can't see why they would change the formulation.*


@curlyhersheygirl
True.  I can't wait.  I just don't want any irregularities.

Hopefully, I can make these x2 Liters last until M-Day (if possible) or at least E-aster.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl  I also have Sarenzo's Pumpkin DC'er.  @shawnyblazes have you used this one?

Speaking of Sarenzo, lemme run over there and look see what's up.  I thought they were having a Sale today. 

I kept looking last night, but didn't see anything.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

curlyhersheygirl said:


> @shawnyblazes
> That sounds like a good plan. You have to get creative when you have little ones.


Yes, that little stinker is active. He's not walking but as long as I can get the product in for each step I can distract him. 

fun times.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

shawnyblazes said:


> Yes, that little stinker is active. He's not walking but as long as I can get the product in for each step I can distract him.
> 
> fun times.


@shawnyblazes 
Fun times indeed. My daughter is at the age where she imitates everything so I just give her a brush and comb and she does her dolls hair. That's 10mins right there lol


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl  I also have Sarenzo's Pumpkin DC'er.  @shawnyblazes have you used this one?
> 
> Speaking of Sarenzo, lemme run over there and look see what's up.  I thought they were having a Sale today.
> 
> I kept looking last night, but didn't see anything.


@IDareT'sHair 
Interesting. Let me know how you like it. You know I love pumpkin seed oil


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl  I also have Sarenzo's Pumpkin DC'er.  @shawnyblazes have you used this one?
> 
> Speaking of Sarenzo, lemme run over there and look see what's up.  I thought they were having a Sale today.
> 
> I kept looking last night, but didn't see anything.


Yes lawd, and its GOOOOOOOOOOOODT!!!! @IDareT'sHair


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@shawnyblazes @curlyhersheygirl

I don't see anything yet for Sarenzo?  I just emailed them.  I'm tryna' get it in, especially since they said they weren't having a BF Sale.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

shawnyblazes said:


> *Yes lawd, and its GOOOOOOOOOOOODT!!!!*



@curlyhersheygirl

Uh Oh Ms. Curly!  You see this.  

Fourfiddyone.

Thanks @shawnyblazes  for your review.  It looks so delicious sitting in that jar too.  I wanna try the protein one (and the clay one).


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> 
> Uh Oh Ms. Curly!  You see this.
> 
> Fourfiddyone.
> 
> Thanks @shawnyblazes  for your review.  It looks so delicious sitting in that jar too.  I wanna try the protein one (and the clay one).




Its another one, I cant remember the name.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> @shawnyblazes
> Fun times indeed. *My daughter is at the age where she imitates everything so I just give her a brush and comb and she does her dolls hair. That's 10mins right there lol*


 Only 10 minutes? @curlyhersheygirl

Ya'll betta' leave them Babies alone. @shawnyblazes


----------



## rileypak

curlyhersheygirl said:


> I love the performance of the SM rose cream gel , but the fragrance lingers a very long time.  I'm not sure what I'll do with the 2 bottles I have



I'm returning my one unused bottle. 
When I smelled that granny rose scent


----------



## MileHighDiva

IDareT'sHair said:


> @shawnyblazes @curlyhersheygirl
> 
> I don't see anything yet for Sarenzo?  I just emailed them.  I'm tryna' get it in, especially since they said they weren't having a BF Sale.


Did you see the email last week? She stated, she has to step back for health reasons and Pookie will make what he knows how to make.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@MileHighDiva
Nope.  And where would I have seen this email?  I have no idea what you're talmbout?  If I would have known this, I would have stocked up L-Day.

Speaking of which, I am also wondering where my L-Day order is?

*cackles at pookie be makin' what he  know how to make*  Um...No.

Hopefully, there's some stuff already made.

OTL:  Does anyone see the "Cart" for CCs Naturals?  I can't find out how to get to cart so I can see how much this shipping gone be?  @rileypak

Help please someone.  Thanks.


----------



## rileypak

Email just sent: 
25% Off Sale 





*25% Off Sale *

First We would like to Thank You all for your continued support. You all are amazing & we could not do this without all of you.
We are currently working on a
5-10 business day turnaround time
All orders from 9/2 will be
out on or before 9/19 




_*25% off Sale*_
_Use Coupon Code Save25
To save on these 6 sections
Bath Items
Body Care
Hair Care
Home Fragrance
Mens/Unisex
Soap

Please Note 5 New Shampoo Bars Have Been Added To The Site
Chocolate & Peppermint
Juicy Melon
Brahmi & Amla
Peppermint & Tea Tree
Honey & Yogurt

Something New & Only Available for todays sale 




Body Frosting Swirl & Shower Sugar Scrub Stack
This is a combination of 2 great scents in 1 jar
Scents Available_
_Apple Honey/Sweet Almond Cream
Pink Berry Fluff/ Twisted Cotton Candy
Pumpkin Pancake/Pecan Pumpkin Waffle
Sandalwood Rose/Scents Of Morocco
Seduction/VaVanilla

Sale Section
The sale section will be filled with items that only I can make & that are going away as I am away. I will also be adding any odd & ends from the end of summer sale. Lajay/Laface has been added because so many of you have ask us to make the texture looser so we have to sell these ones first & then the next batch we can work on that request. PLEASE NOTE NO COUPON CODE WILL WORK WITH THIS SECTION

If you have any questions please email us at 
[email protected]_


_Every September we have a month long haircare sale
This September we will offer 25% off for the month
Use Coupon Code HAIR
along with these limited edition scents 
Wild Berry Smoothie
Caramel Apple
We have also had alot of request for a mens scent sssooo for September we will also add
Scents Of Morocco_
_Our Regular Haircare Scents 
Twisted Cotton Candy
Twisted Vanilla
Unscented_


_*The 10 New Bodycare Fall Scents* _
_Pumpkin Pecan Waffle 
Pumpkin Pancakes 
Apple Cider Donut 
Apple Crisp
Lemon Cookie 
Pink Berry Fluff 
Black Berry Brulee 
Sweet Potato & Brown Sugar 
Pearamel Swirl 
Cranberry Peach Vanilla

5 extra scents we have decided to add for fall
Seduction 
Sweet Almond Cream 
White Pear & Peony 
VaVanilla
Twisted Cranberry Punch_

All Scents Description Have Been Updated Here
_If you have any questions please email us at 
[email protected]

Our  Current Turn around time is 5-10 business days_


_10 Mens Scents _

_Amber Rain_

_Black Amber Musk _

_Driftwood _

_Eucalyptus and Spearmint _

_Frankincense & Myrrh_

_Lemongrass Sage_

_Nag Champa _

_Pheromones_

_Sage & Citrus_

_Scents of Morocco_

_Twilight_


_See Our New Space Here. _


If you have any questions or issues please email us 
[email protected] 

Earrings
www.SarenzoBeads.com


*Monthly Boxes*
_This box will include a little bit of everything & will ship monthly.
2 options
1.) Get A Box Monthly
2.) Get A Box Bi-Monthly

 All ship dates are always posted on the site under subscription_


----------



## MileHighDiva

IDareT'sHair said:


> @MileHighDiva
> Nope.  And where would I have seen this email?  I have no idea what you're talmbout?  If I would have known this, I would have stocked up L-Day.
> 
> Speaking of which, I am also wondering where my L-Day order is?
> 
> *cackles at pookie be makin' what he  know how to make*  Um...No.
> 
> Hopefully, there's some stuff already made.
> 
> OTL:  Does anyone see the "Cart" for CCs Naturals?  I can't find out how to get to cart so I can see how much this shipping gone be?  @rileypak
> 
> Help please someone.  Thanks.


http://us2.campaign-archive1.com/?u=22132db7a71b26722306f0faa&id=9fe3f915e4&e=6abc8f2f70

If that link to the 9/6/16 email doesnt work let me know and I'll boot up my laptop to C&P properly.

Also, looks like she just sent out a 25% off sale notification.


----------



## Saludable84

curlyhersheygirl said:


> I love the performance of the SM rose cream gel , but the fragrance lingers a very long time.  I'm not sure what I'll do with the 2 bottles I have



I actually do like the performance, but the smell is just too much. Today, I used my KeraVada and the smell is really strong. Patchouli and stuff. I used my flaxseed gel because I knew both smells would possibly kill someone. Im still smelling the patchouli.... imagine if I used that stuff


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@rileypak
You're The Best!......


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My UBH arrived!  Can't wait until tomorrow.

Now, I guess the only thing I'm waiting on is Sarenzo!  The order from L-Day and the one I placed today.


----------



## Saludable84

I told an Asian friend I would give her my HQS The Slip.... And I might give her this Go Deep too.... Gotta give them up.


----------



## rileypak

I want like fiddy things from Sarenzo


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@rileypak
Yeah, I didn't intend on buying those DC'ers, but since they "supposedly" aren't doing a BF Sale, I just went ahead and got them.


----------



## rileypak

@IDareT'sHair 
My cart currently has about 10-15 Coconut Milk Moisturizers and some of the Body Frosting Swirls in it. I need to scale it back...way back


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> *My cart currently has about 10-15 Coconut Milk Moisturizers* and some of the Body Frosting Swirls in it. I need to scale it back...way back



@rileypak 
I looked at those too.  Excellent Sale for 8oz's.  I had a sample of this and it was very nice.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I'm so glad UBH sent me x2 Liters instead of just sending me a Gallon Jug or something like that.

That was excellent to see.


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak
> I looked at those too.  Excellent Sale for 8oz's.  I had a sample of this and it was very nice.



They are lovely! 
Plus the family asked me to grab some for them too


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> *They are lovely! *
> *Plus the family asked me to grab some for them too*



@rileypak
I really loved that sample.  That's an excellent deal.

Umm Hmm...talmbout "the family" want you to grab 'em


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@rileypak 
Is ST'icals having a Sale?


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak
> I really loved that sample.  That's an excellent deal.
> 
> Umm Hmm...talmbout "the family" want you to grab 'em



Oh three of them are for me. No shame in my game


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak
> Is ST'icals having a Sale?



I hadn't seen anything 
ETA: I stand corrected



​

*This Weekend Only! Happy Shopping!*
SHOP SALON SIZES


----------



## rileypak

Folica refunded my money.
I still wish I'd gotten my package though 
Maybe it's a blessing in disguise


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@rileypak
I wouldn't mind having a Liter of Afrotastic.

I have x1 8oz Jar.  But I won't pick it up this time.

If Conditioning Curl Cream or Molasses Reconstruct or Stand Repair was in a Liter, and on Sale for $25 I would probably get it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Last Wash Day - I used Oyin Honey Hemp as my Final R/O.  I have several bottles. 

I may also use TMN's Condition Me Softly as a Final R/O as well.


----------



## Saludable84

Ordered the lotus flower last night. My conditioners from APB shipped but the body stuff ordered a few hours later never shipped. I convo'd her and she will send out both orders together on Monday. 

Impatiently waiting for Thursday


----------



## Aggie

Finished up the 4 Bella Naturale Yucca Root leave-in that I had - it is not a repurchase item.


----------



## rileypak

Ship ship from APB for two of three orders


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak
> I wouldn't mind having a Liter of Afrotastic.
> 
> I have x1 8oz Jar.  But I won't pick it up this time.
> 
> If Conditioning Curl Cream or Molasses Reconstruct or Stand Repair was in a Liter, and on Sale for $25 I would probably get it.



I'm working through a 16 oz. jar right now but I have one 8 oz. and a liter of the Afrotastic too 

Yeah she should really consider offering some other things in the salon sizes too. Cause I'd definitely snatch up a liter of Magical Molasses


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> *Cause I'd definitely snatch up a liter of Magical Molasses*



@rileypak 
Love This!


----------



## Saludable84

Y'all shut sarenzo down


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Saludable84 said:


> *Y'all shut sarenzo down*



@Saludable84
Why!

What Happened?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Used - 
APB's White Chocolate Mousse DC'er today to Steam with.  It's wonderful. 

It was the Perfect Follow-Up to my UBH.  So far my Wash Day is "Winning"

I think this is the only DC'er I have from APB?  And it is my 1st time using APB's DC'ers.

I think I "may" have the Bamboo & Algae Strengthening DC'er in my Stash?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@flyygirlll2 @shawnyblazes @rileypak @CeeLex33
Texture Me Naturals has 30% off this weekend WKND30


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> @flyygirlll2 @shawnyblazes @rileypak
> Texture Me Naturals has 30% off this weekend WKND30


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@rileypak
I know. 
I hate "stuff" like this when I am trying so hard to do the right thang.

ETA: Folks won't let me be great for the next 30 days.


----------



## rileypak

@IDareT'sHair 
And then you come in here to get company on your bad deeds


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> *And then you come in here to get company on your bad deeds*



@rileypak
No, I simply came in here to share with my "Friends & Love Ones"
what I found. Tis All.


----------



## rileypak

@IDareT'sHair 
I already got a cart made and almost ready to email her about the conditioners


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> *I already got a cart made and almost ready to email her about the conditioners *



@rileypak 
Sorry Sis.  This right here ^^^^^ was definitely NOT my intention.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@rileypak
Um....Could ya' let me know what she says about that Green Tea DC'er? 

*drops mic*


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak
> Sorry Sis.  This right here ^^^^^ was definitely NOT my intention.


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak
> Um....Could ya' let me know what she says about that Green Tea DC'er?  *drops mic*


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


>



@rileypak
Well, I kinda-sorta figured that since you were inquiring about "Conditioners" you could just simply ask the question.

Sorry.


----------



## rileypak

@IDareT'sHair

You know I got you


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@rileypak 
Gurl....We have got to do better.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Is the Banana thingie coming back ?


----------



## rileypak

shawnyblazes said:


> Is the Banana thingie coming back ?



...yes. It's in my cart already.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@shawnyblazes
It's back!


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Well, now.  Off to make a cart.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

shawnyblazes said:


> *Well, now.  Off to make a cart.*



@shawnyblazes
Um..Yeah.


----------



## rileypak

shawnyblazes said:


> Well, now.  Off to make a cart.



She got some special request stuff going too...no shea butter, aloe, and/or coconut oil on the moisture creams


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> *She got some special request stuff going too...no shea butter, aloe, and/or coconut oil on the moisture creams *



@rileypak 
Those looked interesting......


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

And this ishould why I didn't like the moisture cream.  All three of those.   I want the Amla DC too though.


----------



## flyygirlll2

Thank you @IDareT'sHair . I ended up grabbing the Banana Styling Pudding, Amla  & Avocado Leave in, and Moisture Cream  ( custom order).

I didn't even receive any notification about this sale. I was trying to be a good girl but I had to get something ....


----------



## flyygirlll2

@shawnyblazes I have the Moisture Cream but haven't tried it yet. Actually I have the Amla DC, Condition Me Softly, and Macadamia Butter too which I  still have to use. I decided to get the Moisture Cream without those other ingredients just to compare which one does better on my hair.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@flyygirlll2

I didn't get "notification" either.....I just happened to be "browsing" the sites and ran into it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I'm really liking the Amla and Avocado on "damp" hair. 

It helps me to finger detangle and I feel like it is "Nourishing" (if that makes sense?).

All of it has really great ingredients.

I can't wait to dig into the Banana and the More Moisture to try it out on damp hair.

@flyygirlll2 @shawnyblazes @rileypak


----------



## flyygirlll2

@IDareT'sHair I've only used the Banana cream on damp hair for the most part. I'm glad that she didn't let it remain as a lemited edition product. I'm excited to try the other products I have from this line.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@flyygirlll2 @shawnyblazes @curlyhersheygirl @Saludable84

Tryna' decide when I'll go back to NW21.

I may take another week off.


----------



## Saludable84

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Saludable84
> Why!
> 
> What Happened?



Went to order this morning. Only sale items are available as they are doing something with inventory. They shut down. Period. Nothing to see there folks.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Okay...I decided to go back on NW21 Wednesday (next wash day).


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Saludable84 said:


> *Went to order this morning. Only sale items are available as they are doing something with inventory. They shut down. Period. Nothing to see there folks*.


@Saludable84
Yeah....*cough* I had sorta been waiting on this.


----------



## flyygirlll2

@IDareT'sHair I haven't used the NW21 in a few days. Idk when I 'll start again. Maybe next week? My energy has been null and void lately and you know why.

@Saludable84 Likewise. I went on the site this morning and only saw sale items. Everyone really went all the way in for this sale lol.


----------



## Saludable84

Let me go mosey on over to the what did you buy thread because y'all getting me in trouble


----------



## Saludable84

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Saludable84
> Yeah....*cough* I had sorta been waiting on this.



I hate y'all. I really do  there is only one he air item available. ONE!!!!! Even with 4 in my cart, price and shipping was great but I just hit the X on the open window. Good price, size and shipping does not trump variety. 

But I still want that one item


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Saludable84
You know I had been waiting on this Sale (especially since it may not be one for BF) so I had to get in where I fit in --- and grab what I could.

I'm still waiting on my items from the L-Day Sale.


----------



## Saludable84

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Saludable84
> You know I had been waiting on this Sale (especially since it may not be one for BF) so I had to get in where I fit in --- and grab what I could.
> 
> I'm still waiting on my items from the L-Day Sale.



I know you was waiting but you were really serious. I got what I could get for my hair. I should have gotten some body stuff, but I'll wait.


----------



## Saludable84

@IDareT'sHair thats why I emailed APB. My UMS was shipped 1 week later but the body stuff ordered a few hours later never shipped so I was worried maybe she missed the order. Things happen. So I emailed, to inquire. I had a shipping notice last night.

When I email her I get answer and results.

TMN and SB I kinda lucked out with today, so I'm moving them off BF list so I'm just going to start making APB "wash day" body cart for the sale. At this point, it's just APB and NG making the cut.

ETA: APB will be my staple line. She's official Bae


----------



## CeeLex33

Hey Ladies, just checking in. Work has been crazy. I hope all is well! I'm still trying the Netwurks21, I took before measurements so I can check my results. Gonna catch up on threads this weekend.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

flyygirlll2 said:


> @shawnyblazes I have the Moisture Cream but haven't tried it yet. Actually I have the Amla DC, Condition Me Softly, and Macadamia Butter too which I  still have to use. I decided to get the Moisture Cream without those other ingredients just to compare which one does better on my hair.


I've tried the moisture cream in past.  It was too heavy.   I gave it and another item away.  I really like the condition me and the new Amla DC


----------



## flyygirlll2

@shawnyblazes Oh I see. Are you going to try the other Moisture Cream that's custom order? If the original one is a fail fir my hair, I'll just give it away.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

flyygirlll2 said:


> @shawnyblazes Oh I see. Are you going to try the other Moisture Cream that's custom order? If the original one is a fail fir my hair, I'll just give it away.


The discount seems to just be free shipping.  I'm not moved.


----------



## Saludable84

@shawnyblazes @flyygirlll2 who we talking about? Is this TMN? I'm nosey; I need to know.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Saludable84
Yes, Texture Me Natural


----------



## flyygirlll2

@Saludable84 Thanks @IDareT'sHair. Yes, it's TMN. I was tempted to grab the Cuapu (?) Buttercream as well but didn't cause I want to try the other stuff first. Glad I got a back up of the Banana one though


----------



## Saludable84

flyygirlll2 said:


> @Saludable84 Thanks @IDareT'sHair. Yes, it's TMN. I was tempted to grab the Cuapu (?) Buttercream as well but didn't cause I want to try the other stuff first. Glad I got a back up of the Banana one though



I just realized I took the banana out and that what I went to order


----------



## flyygirlll2

@Saludable84 I love the Banana cream  and my hair is picky so I had to get a back up while it's still available.


----------



## Saludable84

flyygirlll2 said:


> @Saludable84 I love the Banana cream  and my hair is picky so I had to get a back up while it's still available.



We not gonna talk about what I just did. Guess I'll have two packages from TMN coming


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@flyygirlll2 @Saludable84

I'm glad I purchased x2 of the Banana Cremes (when it 1st launched) so I have a back-up and will be pulling it out soon.

I am also really happy that it is really really a 'faint' scent of banana - almost non-existent, instead of an overpowering 'fakey' banana scent.

This time I got a back up of the Amla & Avocado and a back up of the More Moisture.  All will be used on damp hair.

I already had x2 of the Condition Me Softly and x2 of the Macadamia Hair Crème(s)


----------



## Saludable84

My Sarenzo I never confirmed so I order 3 Capuacu Hair Milks instead.


----------



## flyygirlll2

@Saludable84 I don't blame you one bit 
Hope you like it.

@IDareT'sHair If the other stuff from this line are hits, she might make the BF list.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@flyygirlll2 
I'd like a couple more Condition Me Softly's to use as a Final R/O just for the simple fact that they are 16oz's.

I know I have x2 of the Green Tea Hair Masks some place, but need to look for them.


----------



## flyygirlll2

@IDareT'sHair I plan to use the Condition Me Softly as a final R/O as well.


----------



## rileypak

I didn't get a response back from TMN yet about the conditioners


----------



## Saludable84

Target has Sacha Inchi


----------



## KinksAndInk

Used up:
Honey's Handmade banana foster black soap and yogurt cowash

Idk where all these keep popping up from. I thought I'd used them all.


----------



## Aggie

Saludable84 said:


> Target has Sacha Inchi


@Saludable84 

 

Sounds like you are excited about this, yes?


----------



## Aggie

I'm halfway through one of my 16oz jars of HQS Greaseless Moisture and I have a couple backups so I'm good with these for a while. I don't want to run out of them too soon since we're having such a hard time getting our products from HQS.  Avocado oil is very good for sealing this in - feels awesome on my hair...so soft.


----------



## Saludable84

Aggie said:


> @Saludable84
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like you are excited about this, yes?



Gift and curse. I was walking past minding my business until I saw the grey bottle. A man watched me praise Jesus and grab my jars, and run like I was hiding from that girl who stol my conditioner the last time I went in target. 

I don't have to go to ulta anymore. Unless the sale is goodt.


----------



## Saludable84

Aggie said:


> I'm halfway through one of my 16oz jars of HQS Greaseless Moisture and I have a couple backups so I'm good with these for a while. *I don't want to run out of them too soon since we're having such a hard time getting our products from HQS*.  Avocado oil is very good for sealing this in - feels awesome on my hair...so soft.



Every time I pull one out, I just put it back


----------



## Aggie

Saludable84 said:


> Every time I pull one out, I just put it back


I know right?  I'm using it because I know I have a couple backups left so I'm good using at least one of them for now.


----------



## flyygirlll2

@Aggie @Saludable84 Maybe I'm using the HQS GM incorrectly, because so far I do not care for it. I guess I should try it again.  Don't mind me though, because despite being a certified PJ, my hair doesn't love a lot of things.


----------



## Saludable84

I've decided to use the MHC papaya conditioner on DS. It's only logical.


----------



## flyygirlll2

I was really hoping to hold off on straightening my hair but my ends look like they are throwing me the finger, so I need to trim them sooner than later. (((Sigh)))

I want to try the Etae Caramel, shampoo, and conditioner combo just to see how my hair will come out from using them all together.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Tried all weekend long to get a liter of ST's afrotastic with no luck. That kept selling out first each time they restocked.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl
Man....Curly, that's too bad.  That would have been a great coup, if you coulda' got your hands on that.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> Man....Curly, that's too bad.  That would have been a great coup, if you coulda' got your hands on that.


@IDareT'sHair 
Yeah that would've been great


----------



## Saludable84

flyygirlll2 said:


> I was really hoping to hold off on straightening my hair but my ends look like they are throwing me the finger, so I need to trim them sooner than later. (((Sigh)))
> 
> I want to try the Etae Caramel, shampoo, and conditioner combo just to see how my hair will come out from using them all together.



I hate having to straighten to cut. I know I have some ends, but it also depends on how big my twist are too.


----------



## flyygirlll2

@Saludable84 I've been dusting my ends while in twists. I feel like I need to straighten it because I don't want my hair to be uneven.


----------



## Saludable84

@flyygirlll2 I definitely hear you. Ive been contemplating lightly blow drying, but Im too lazy.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Looks like my Sarenzo orders are "complete" so I guess they will all ship out togevver.  So, that means the one I ordered during L-Day will ship out with the one I ordered Fri-day?


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

@IDareT'sHair 
Didn't your LD stuff ship already?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl 
No.  Not my Sarenzo from L-Day.  It still has not shipped.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

@IDareT'sHair 
O Ok I thought that order was already on its way to you.


----------



## Aggie

My Annabelle's Perfect Blends order shipped today. It took about two weeks but I wasn't in any hurry this time


----------



## Saludable84

IDareT'sHair said:


> Looks like my Sarenzo orders are "complete" so I guess they will all ship out togevver.  So, that means the one I ordered during L-Day will ship out with the one I ordered Fri-day?



Basically!


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Im trying to figure out what to do. Next month I have an install for crochet braids. i'll be doing those every 8 weeks until Spring.

So, Im trying not to buy up too much stuff.  Sarenzo is a winter haul usually for me for body items.  

I think I'm going to buy up a slew up APB leave in conditioners to use with the Xcel 21 for the winter months.  I have enough deep conditioners for that break when I come out of protective styles.


----------



## rileypak

So I decided to reorder the Latinoil Chia Curls BB.Cream and send it to a family member's house. 
Maybe I'll actually get it this time


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@shawnyblazes
What made you decide to do Crochet Braids for the Winter?  And how long will you break in-between the installs?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Saludable84 said:


> *Basically!*


@Saludable84
Basically, I thought the order I placed L-Day would have shipped by now. 

So basically now I know it hasn't and will be shipped with the other order.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I'm ticked because Moniques Natural Hair Boutique had 50% off $50 08/05 through 09/01. 

I could have cleaned up on my Curl Junkie, MHC, BeeMine etc.....

I know I have to check that site often.  Don't know how I missed it.


----------



## Saludable84

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Saludable84
> Basically, I thought the order I placed L-Day would have shipped by now.
> 
> So basically now I know it hasn't and will be shipped with the other order.



When I was ordering, I found that weird. As we repeatedly talk about here, how can you have another sale when you havent shipped for the previous one. The turnaround time was for 5-10 days. Weird. I just want my hair milk.


----------



## Saludable84

I am at the point where I need year-round leave-ins and moisturizers. Some of these leave-ins will not make it to the next round. 

Im tired. Just tired.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

IDareT'sHair said:


> @shawnyblazes
> What made you decide to do Crochet Braids for the Winter?  And how long will you break in-between the installs?



Its easier on my hair and its what I did last year when I was pregnant.  I usually take a 2 week break in between @IDareT'sHair


----------



## Saludable84

Sarenzo has everything available again. Im trying to make this a staple line. How often are their sales?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Saludable84

@shawnyblazes should be able to answer this.  For me, they've been pretty regular (frequent) with Sales. 

I think I did read though, they possibly won't be having a BF Sale.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Saludable84 said:


> Sarenzo has everything available again. Im trying to make this a staple line. How often are their sales?



She can be very varied but she does offer sales enough to make me happy.  If shes someone you like. keep an eye on her page. At times, I'll check that sucker every 3 or 4 days @Saludable84


----------



## Saludable84

shawnyblazes said:


> She can be very varied but she does offer sales enough to make me happy.  If shes someone you like. keep an eye on her page. At times, I'll check that sucker every 3 or 4 days @Saludable84



Shes new for me but I like her ingredients and consistency so far.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I know I'll hafta' do a Oyin Haul sometime during BF for: Hair Dew and Whipped Pudding. 

I have a 16oz Hair Dew and x1 maybe x2 Whipped Puddings.  I would like to have a back up for each.

I also have Sugar Berries and Burnt Sugar Pomade.  I think I'm good on these.


----------



## CeeLex33

Got my little Sarenzo order from the Labor Day sale. 
Pumpkin Cupcake


----------



## Aggie

My my my! Ya'll up in here biggin' up Sarenzo. Hmm, looks like this is another one I might need to add to my PJ list . It just never ends in our world - Smh!


----------



## Aggie

Tonight I tried that DB Sweet Cocoa Been Hair Whip and well, I don't care for it too much as a hair moisturizer but it did do well as a skin cream. I had 2, so I gave my sister one. She's newly texlaxed and I'm trying to help her build her stash anyway. She is definitely happy when she sees me coming with products in my hands.

I will try it again as a deep conditioner and as a leave-in and see if I like it any of those ways. I made sure to tell her that she can use it as a leave-in, moisturizer, styler, deep conditioner and body cream because all this is not on the label. I found it all this info on the curlmart site.


----------



## Saludable84

@Aggie Sarenzo seems to have really good prices and from what I've seen, decent sales. Shipping is ok too. I like that the turn around seems faster. I wish Silk Dreams could have a faster turnaround, even during sales. Sometimes I'd wait a month for a shipping notice. 

As for the DB, I found it to be slightly sticky/oily, so I left it for these cold NY winters. 40 degrees and below will really wreak havoc on your hair and it worked wonders. I like this product seasonally, so I would never recommend it unless it would truly be a beneficial purchase.


----------



## Aggie

Saludable84 said:


> @Aggie Sarenzo seems to have really good prices and from what I've seen, decent sales. Shipping is ok too. I like that the turn around seems faster. I wish Silk Dreams could have a faster turnaround, even during sales. Sometimes I'd wait a month for a shipping notice.
> 
> As for the DB, I found it to be slightly sticky/oily, so I left it for these cold NY winters. 40 degrees and below will really wreak havoc on your hair and it worked wonders. I like this product seasonally, so I would never recommend it unless it would truly be a beneficial purchase.


This is good to know about Sarenzo. Thanks @Saludable84. 

I need to pull out the DB Pumpkin Seed DC to see if my hair likes it because I am trying to minimalize my hair product list to fewer products. So if my hair doesn't like it, I can scratch DB off my list altogether. So far, the SCBHW is a not a repurchase item.


----------



## meka72

Hey ladies! I hope you're well. I'm 1,268 posts behind and plan to catch up while I'm at home sick. I've had to limit my time on the hair threads because I find that it makes me buy things (like I ain't got no self control lol). I bought my new car and have to rein it in. On all things  

I've been bunning my hair and using some of my stash by co-cleansing/cleansing and DCing twice a week. So I hope to have something to report to soon.


----------



## Aggie

meka72 said:


> Hey ladies! I hope you're well. I'm 1,268 posts behind and plan to catch up while I'm at home sick. I've had to limit my time on the hair threads because I find that it makes me buy things (like I ain't got no self control lol). I bought my new car and have to rein it in. On all things
> 
> I've been bunning my hair and using some of my stash by co-cleansing/cleansing and DCing twice a week. So I hope to have something to report to soon.


Girl @meka72 

Ya gatta do what ya gatta do to balance your life. I'm in total agreement with what you've done. I do that myself sometimes.


----------



## meka72

@Aggie, since my last post, I read someone mention Hairveda, which reminded me that I wanted to try the HV hydra silica mist. I immediately went to the HV site and bought 3 bottles of the hydra silica mist. See what I'm talking about? No self control. 

I also bought 2 suits while I've been laying in this bed. 

And I have a pedicure appointment in 4 hours. 

Apparently I forgot I'm supposed to be reining stuff in. Lol.


----------



## CeeLex33

Aggie said:


> Tonight I tried that DB Sweet Cocoa Been Hair Whip and well, I don't care for it too much as a hair moisturizer but it did do well as a skin cream. I had 2, so I gave my sister one. She's newly texlaxed and I'm trying to help her build her stash anyway. She is definitely happy when she sees me coming with products in my hands.
> 
> I will try it again as a deep conditioner and as a leave-in and see if I like it any of those ways. I made sure to tell her that she can use it as a leave-in, moisturizer, styler, deep conditioner and body cream because all this is not on the label. I found it all this info on the curlmart site.



I agree- I was underwhelmed unfortunately. I really wanted this one to work as a moisturizer, but I will try it as a leave in to use it up so thanks for that!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@CeeLex33

Hey Lady!  You are a hard Lady to catch up with.  (LOL)

I had been told by other posters that the DB Coco Bean wasn't worth it. 

 So, I was never in a 'rush' to get it.

I do love the Coconut  Lemongrass Transitioning Crème.


----------



## Saludable84

@CeeLex33 @IDareT'sHair yeah, don't bother. I used it for one season if that helps. It taught me to use butters though.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Saludable84  Nope.  I think it was EnExit and You that told me not to get it.

After that, I've never been interested in it.

The reviews aren't that great either. 

But that Coconut Lemongrass Transitioning is


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Finished up: x1 16oz As I Am Coconut Cowash (have x4-x5 back ups?)


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

@IDareT'sHair   Hey sis!!!

 I blew my hair out last night. I was looking hot for 5 seconds until I hit humidity. Its in the APL thread


----------



## Saludable84

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Saludable84  Nope.  I think it was EnExit and You that told me not to get it.
> 
> After that, I've never been interested in it.
> 
> The reviews aren't that great either.
> 
> But that Coconut Lemongrass Transitioning is



I remember. I bought a jar from her. It was good for winter because my hair stayed very well moisturized. I just hated the coated feeling. I gave away 2/3 of a jar by beginning of spring. I never looked back. 

My lesson: use butters, just not that one.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@shawnyblazes

 +  =


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@shawnyblazes
You are absolutely right.  Your Hair has grown a lot since May.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

IDareT'sHair said:


> *Finished up: x1 16oz As I Am Coconut Cowash (have x4-x5 back ups?)*



Also used up:
x1 16oz Extra Virgin Coconut Oil
x1 4oz Jakeala Sweet Honey Hair Thang (x1 back up)


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I guess I'm back on NW21 tonight.  I think I may start inversion with it too.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

CeeLex33 said:


> *Got my little Sarenzo order from the Labor Day sale.
> Pumpkin Cupcake*



@CeeLex33
I can't remember if I got this one or not?  I hope I did.

I know I got Candy Corn and a couple other Fall-ish scents during that Labor Day Sale.

I hope this was one of them.

Lemme go look right quick.

I.DID.NOT.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Hey divas
I just ordered 6 more bottles of NW21. Hopefully that will take me to Dec 31st

@rileypak  Thanks for mentioning the Ouidad sale. I used the low lather cowash today and it cleanses really well and was moisturizing. This is a repurchase when they have their liter sale.

For fall I'm adding oil rinsing back into my routine to prep my hair for the cold


----------



## Saludable84

Debating if I want to use this SM Peace Smelly Oil tonight or just stick with leave in and QB CTDG. My hair has been super defined they last couple days


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

SM has a new line. Resilient growth root stimulator.

http://www.sheamoisture.com/Bamboo-Extract-Maca-Root_c_1884.html


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

shawnyblazes said:


> SM has a new line. Resilient growth root stimulator.


@shawnyblazes
I saw that bamboo and maca root line on FaceBook. I'm really interested in that


----------



## rileypak

@curlyhersheygirl

Nice review!!


----------



## rileypak

Finally doing my hair...
Might try the SSI gel tonight. It appears to mix okay with the CurlLuxe leave in.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Finished up x1 TMN Amla & Avocado (repurchase on the way)  I also pulled out the Banana to finish things up @flyygirlll2


----------



## Beamodel

@IDareT'sHair 
I've been MIA because I moved. I sold my old house and just bought another one.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel said:


> *I've been MIA because I moved. I sold my old house and just bought another one*.



@Beamodel 

Nice! 

And


----------



## Beamodel

@IDareT'sHair 
Thank you hunni. Ive been busy picking out paint colors and new decor lol. 

Yesterday was my first time washing my hair in probably a month.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel said:


> Thank you hunni. *Ive been busy picking out paint colors and new decor lol.*



@Beamodel 
That's so wonderful.  It's a very nice feeling & fun too.


----------



## Beamodel

Yes it sure is @IDareT'sHair 

I still haven't started using my surge bottle yet. I want to be in s protective style when I use it since I wear my hair straight daily.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel said:


> *I still haven't started using my surge bottle yet.* I want to be in s protective style when I use it since I wear my hair straight daily.



@Beamodel 
I was just getting ready to ask you this!

Great Minds think alike.

I think Imma do 3 weeks on 1 week off.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Sitting  here wondering if Soultanicals  will have the website updated tonight.


----------



## CeeLex33

shawnyblazes said:


> Sitting  here wondering if Soultanicals  will have the website updated tonight.



I bet they won't lol


----------



## KinksAndInk

shawnyblazes said:


> SM has a new line. Resilient growth root stimulator.
> 
> http://www.sheamoisture.com/Bamboo-Extract-Maca-Root_c_1884.html


Will be getting this as soon as I find it....on sale


----------



## rileypak

*Used up* 
Komaza Care Jojoba Hemp (x2 backups)


----------



## Saludable84

KinksAndInk said:


> Will be getting this as soon as I find it....on sale



I looked at the masque ingredients online. I hope that's for the poo. It seems a bit mixed up. Interested nonetheless


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

Saludable84 said:


> I looked at the masque ingredients online. I hope that's for the poo. It seems a bit mixed up. Interested nonetheless



Agreed. I posted a question at the site.


----------



## rileypak

@IDareT'sHair 
TMN did respond to my email! It was in my spam folder for some reason


----------



## KinksAndInk

Saludable84 said:


> I looked at the masque ingredients online. I hope that's for the poo. It seems a bit mixed up. Interested nonetheless


I'm sure it's a mix up. The ingredients for the masque and the poo are exactly the same. I need them to fix that ASAP.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

YvetteWithJoy said:


> Agreed. I posted a question at the site.


no, no no! 

@YvetteWithJoy

........


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes




----------



## IDareT'sHair

shawnyblazes said:


>



@shawnyblazes

IKR?.......


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@shawnyblazes @rileypak @flyygirlll2

Okay,  *cough* so I went and took a look at that Coilement.  It has some very nice sounding things in there.  That Almond Milk thingy and the Pumpkin sounds goodt.


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> @shawnyblazes @rileypak @flyygirlll2
> 
> Okay,  *cough* so I went and took a look at that Coilement.  It has some very nice sounding things in there.  That Almond Milk thingy and the Pumpkin sounds goodt.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> *TMN did respond to my email!* It was in my spam folder for some reason



@rileypak

Um....Well........So What was the Answer????


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak
> 
> Um....Well........So What was the Answer????



 expecting an invoice today


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


>



@rileypak
Nah....see Ya'll got that VIP thang going on.  So, what do you get with that? 

I know you got a discount of some sort right?

Man I wish I had some points.  I don't have enough points for anything either.  That Detox sounded good too.


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak
> Nah....see Ya'll got that VIP thang going on.  So, what do you get with that?
> 
> I know you got a discount of some sort right?
> 
> Man I wish I had some points.  I don't have enough points for anything either.  That Detox sounded good too.



No discount on the bundle 

But a discount any other time and free shipping


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> *expecting an invoice today *



@rileypak
Okay, So...Now I see why you said you need to bounce up outta this side of the Forum.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

IDareT'sHair said:


> @shawnyblazes @rileypak @flyygirlll2
> 
> Okay,  *cough* so I went and took a look at that Coilement.  It has some very nice sounding things in there.  That Almond Milk thingy and the Pumpkin sounds goodt.


Gone and get it! @IDareT'sHair


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak
> Okay, So...Now I see why you said you need to bounce up outta this side of the Forum.



Impulse control is real iffy these days


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

rileypak said:


> Impulse control is real iffy these days



LOLOLOL


----------



## IDareT'sHair

shawnyblazes said:


> *Gone and get it!*



@shawnyblazes
Nah...I bought more than I should have - TMN, Sarenzo, CCs Naturals.  I'm good until Halloween Sales start.  I hope.

Imma sit back and let ya'll do ya'll thang.



rileypak said:


> *Impulse control is real iffy these days*



@rileypak
THESE DAYS Must be ERRRDAY!


----------



## KinksAndInk

I never did wash my hair yesterday. Let me get my life together since today is my normal wash day. And I need to go through my stash and take a new inventory...and maybe I'll stroll on over to Soultanicals and look at this bundle


----------



## IDareT'sHair

KinksAndInk said:


> I never did wash my hair yesterday. Let me get my life together since today is my normal wash day. *And I need to go through my stash and take a new inventory...and maybe I'll stroll on over to Soultanicals and look at this bundle *



@KinksAndInk 
That Bundle looks Goodt.


----------



## rileypak

KinksAndInk said:


> I never did wash my hair yesterday. Let me get my life together since today is my normal wash day. And I need to go through my stash and take a new inventory...and maybe I'll stroll on over to Soultanicals and look at this bundle


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@shawnyblazes
I can't wait to try Sarenzo's DC'er's.  I also hope I like the Clay Wash.

I got the Quinoa & Bamboo, another Pumpkin and the Clay Wash.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@rileypak
What did you end up getting from TMN?


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak
> THESE DAYS Must be ERRRDAY!



Some days are much, much better than others


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak
> What did you end up getting from TMN?


The 2 Moisture Cream, styling pudding, 1 CMS, and 1 DC.


----------



## KinksAndInk

Used up: Design Essentials coconut & monoi deep moisture masque. Not a repurchase.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> *The 2 Moisture Cream, styling pudding, 1 CMS, and 1 DC.*



@rileypak
Nice!


----------



## KinksAndInk

I think I'm gonna pass on this bundle. A couple of the products have aloe juice which is probably the only product that my hair is fickle with. If the formulation isn't just right, I end up with dry, crispy, crackly hair. It looks so good though


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

KinksAndInk said:


> I think I'm gonna pass on this bundle. A couple of the products *have aloe juice which is probably the only product that my hair is fickle *with. If the formulation isn't just right, I end up with dry, crispy, crackly hair. It looks so good though



Likewise.  I can multitask though so thats my answer lololol


----------



## KinksAndInk

shawnyblazes said:


> Likewise.  I can multitask though so thats my answer lololol


Don't be trying to tempt me


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes




----------



## IDareT'sHair

Right now I'm loving - Hairveda's Whipped Clouds.  It's so delightfully delicious. 

I'm so glad I pulled this out.

I have a back up, but will re-up on a couple more jars when HV has a Sale.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@shawnyblazes @KinksAndInk
I think the 'draw' for me is the x4 8oz Products and that x4 oz Butter and the fact that everything sounds Fall-ishly wonderful.


----------



## KinksAndInk

@IDareT'sHair it does look wonderful. I'm so torn. I'm trying to reduce my stash as much as possible over the fall and winter so I can do huge Mother's Day and Memorial Day hauls before I move to Arizona in July. But on the other hand I want to try so many things and haul my butt off for BF. Somebody help me


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@KinksAndInk

I understand, but you do realize you askin' the wrong people for help!

You DO know that right?????


----------



## KinksAndInk

IDareT'sHair said:


> @KinksAndInk
> 
> I understand, but you do realize you askin' the wrong people for help!
> 
> You DO know that right?????


I know.  Messing around with y'all I'll be renting a separate Uhaul just for hair products.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @KinksAndInk
> 
> I understand, but you do realize you askin' the wrong people for help!
> 
> You DO know that right?????


@IDareT'sHair 
I was about to say the same thing lol


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *I was about to say the same thing lol*



@curlyhersheygirl
We ain't nobody to be playin' with.  We Ride or Die up in this piece......


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl  Did you look at the Soultanicals Bundle that @shawnyblazes and @rileypak reppin'?


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl  Did you look at the Soultanicals Bundle that @shawnyblazes and @rileypak reppin'?


@IDareT'sHair 
No I didn't. I'll check it out now.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@shawnyblazes @rileypak

Okay Girls - Final Answer.  I will wait on your reviews on Da' Bundle.  What's good, What's not.  What's a must have.

I hope it doesn't take long for you to get it.

I wonder what Fan Friday will have?


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

@IDareT'sHair 
It looks delish. The only item I won't use is the shampoo bar.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *It looks delish. The only item I won't use is the shampoo bar.*



@curlyhersheygirl 
Me Too!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My Sarenzo might be here today?


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

@IDareT'sHair 
The price isn't bad either. I'll wait to hear reviews because her stuff is iffy for my hair.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> My Sarenzo might be here today?


@IDareT'sHair 
Oooo nice.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

@IDareT'sHair 
Are you getting any Siamese Twist?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *Are you getting any Siamese Twist?*



@curlyhersheygirl
I don't want to.  It should be 30%.  Are you?  I don't think I am.

I do want that Luxury Butter 7 and the Ultimate Butter but I want more than 20%.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> I don't want to.  It should be 30%.  Are you?  I don't think I am.
> 
> I do want that Luxury Butter 7 and the Ultimate Butter but I want more than 20%.


@IDareT'sHair 
I'm not getting anything either. That ST bundle is calling my name though lol


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhershygirl

What you gettin'?  I still have - Family Size Sweet Potato.  I also have x2 of the Raspberry Henna Protein and that Marjacurua (sp) Hair Crème and a Coconut Pumpkin Hair Dress.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhershygirl
> 
> What you gettin'?  I still have - Family Size Sweet Potato.  I also have x2 of the Raspberry Henna Protein and that Marjacurua (sp) Hair Crème and a Coconut Pumpkin Hair Dress.


@IDareT'sHair 
Nothing. I have quite a few things from her as well. I also recently realized that my hair doesn't care for something in the pink sugar hair cream


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *I'm not getting anything either. That ST bundle is calling my name though lol*



@curlyhersheygirl 
That "Bundle" sounds so deliciously Fall.

I'm starting to look at my Fall stuff now.  I pulled out HV Whipped Clouds it's so wonderful.

S-Twists use to have much better Sales.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

@IDareT'sHair 
She did. With her shipping prices, I need a bigger discount.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *Nothing. I have quite a few things from her as well. I also recently realized that my hair doesn't care for something in the pink sugar hair cream*



@curlyhersheygirl
Yeah, I'm good right now on Siamese Twists especially with Twunny. 

I need to try that Raspberry Henna soon, to see how my hair responds to it.  Especially since I have x2 Jars.

What was the Pink Sugar doing?  That's the Olive & Bhringraj right?


----------



## flyygirlll2

@IDareT'sHair Yes, I like the look of the products and the names for the Soultanicals bundle 

I'm going to have to pass on this one though until I hear reviews. My VP membership expired and I didn't renew since I don't order from there that much. I still have 2x of the Knot Sauce Hair Glide that I purchased from the last sale. Haven't tried it yet.


Speaking of ST, I grabbed a Cupuacu Carrot Moisture Cream this morning. It was an impulse buy of course


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> Yeah, I'm good right now on Siamese Twists especially with Twunny.
> 
> I need to try that Raspberry Henna soon, to see how my hair responds to it.  Especially since I have x2 Jars.
> 
> What was the Pink Sugar doing?  That's the Olive & Bhringraj right?


@IDareT'sHair
The raspberry henna cream is delish. I'm using that one right now as a moisturizer.
The olive bhringraj leaves my hair hard and dry no matter what I use it with. I'm not sure what's in it that doesn't agree with my hair but I had to stop using it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *The raspberry henna cream is delish. I'm using that one right now as a moisturizer.*
> The olive bhringraj leaves my hair hard and dry no matter what I use it with. I'm not sure what's in it that doesn't agree with my hair but I had to stop using it.



@curlyhersheygirl 
I thought it was a DC'er?...  Lemme go look at that again.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

flyygirlll2 said:


> *Yes, I like the look of the products and the names for the Soultanicals bundle * *I still have 2x of the Knot Sauce Hair Glide that I purchased from the last sale. Haven't tried it yet.*
> 
> *Speaking of ST, I grabbed a Cupuacu Carrot Moisture Cream this morning. It was an impulse buy of course *



@flyygirlll2

@shawnyblazes said the Knot Sauce Hair Glide is nice!  You will probably enjoy that.

Waiting for your review of Siamese Twist Cupuacu Crème!  I've been really curious about that one.


----------



## flyygirlll2

@IDareT'sHair Yeah, I plan to use the KS Hair Glide as a pre-poo/detangler. If I'm not mistaken, I think @Aggie tried the Cupuacu Carrot Cream. Correct me if I'm wrong. 

I received a message from ST saying that stock is limited on the Cupuacu Cream, so she should be shipping it out by tomorrow.


----------



## Saludable84

I convo'd Siamese Twist because unless I'm at the wrong site, how are you having a pre-order sale with nothing to order? So, you gonna have this stuff or not? Will it be in stock and what will be in stock by 10/1? How much will be in stock? Im lost and not even interested anymore. 

Moving on..... So, I'm a ditz. I looked at my purchases from TMN. I ordered Capuacu Buttercream (x1) and Banana Twisting Cream (x3). Never ordered a moisture cream. I must have caught some kind of buy-high because that was a major error on my part. Welp, maybe it was meant to be.


----------



## meka72

I could never get oil rinsing to work for me and want to try again now that my hair has grown. When do you oil rinse? Before or after DCing? Maybe I was doing it in the wrong order. I also think I never found the right oil to rinse with.  

Oh yeah, I've been doing the Netwurks 21 for almost 2 weeks. I've been having issues with sinus and migraine headaches and don't know if I should even be using it though. 



curlyhersheygirl said:


> Hey divas
> I just ordered 6 more bottles of NW21. Hopefully that will take me to Dec 31st
> 
> @rileypak  Thanks for mentioning the Ouidad sale. I used the low lather cowash today and it cleanses really well and was moisturizing. This is a repurchase when they have their liter sale.
> 
> For fall I'm adding oil rinsing back into my routine to prep my hair for the cold


----------



## KinksAndInk

I got a free $5 gift card at Target today since I got a flu shot...I'm thinking I need to use this for a hair product. I didn't have time to look. Maybe I'll wait to see what the next cartwheel hair product discount they offer will be. That 5% on SM they have right now is a joke.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@meka72
I do mine after my final R/O or I'll put it on top of my DC'er to Steam with.  Pumpkin Seed, Rice Bran and some of the lighter weight oils make a good Oil Rinse.

I used EVOO last night though.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My Sarenzo came today!

Everything looks so absolutely wonderful.

I also got my Ship Notice from TMN today too.


----------



## divachyk

Been a challenging week. I want to buy something.


----------



## meka72

I have both of those oils. Because I couldn't make it work for me, I used your habit of putting oils on top of your DC. I really like doing that with EVOO. 

As an aside, I'm at the hair stylist getting my actual hair done for the first time. My hair has grown so much but is sooo thin. I don't know whether to feel good for the length or to cry at the thinness. 



IDareT'sHair said:


> @meka72
> I do mine after my final R/O or I'll put it on top of my DC'er to Steam with.  Pumpkin Seed, Rice Bran and some of the lighter weight oils make a good Oil Rinse.
> 
> I used EVOO last night though.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

meka72 said:


> I have both of those oils. Because I couldn't make it work for me, I used your habit of putting oils on top of your DC. I really like doing that with EVOO.
> 
> *As an aside, I'm at the hair stylist getting my actual hair done for the first time. My hair has grown so much but is sooo thin. I don't know whether to feel good for the length or to cry at the thinness.*



@meka72
Gurl.....WATCH that Stylist.  ......  I can't remember if you are Natural or Relaxed Ms. Meka?

Do you use JBCO for thickening?


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

I'm thinking I need 4 bottles of APB leave in conditioners and 4xcel 21s to make it thru the winter.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@shawnyblazes
I'm glad you are thinking ahead about your Inventory.  Are you going to get the Cream too?

I think I mentioned Imma try Inversion with NW21?


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

IDareT'sHair said:


> @shawnyblazes
> I'm glad you are thinking ahead about your Inventory.  Are you going to get the Cream too?
> 
> I think I mentioned Imma try Inversion with NW21?



No because my hair will be contained.  I don't think I need it until spring time maybe.  I need 3 to 4 inches of hair!!!!


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

IDareT'sHair said:


> @shawnyblazes
> I'm glad you are thinking ahead about your Inventory.  Are you going to get the Cream too?
> 
> I think I mentioned Imma try Inversion with NW21?


Have you done inversion before??


----------



## IDareT'sHair

shawnyblazes said:


> *Have you done inversion before??*



@shawnyblazes
No, but since it's only 1 week a month for 4 minutes, so I thought I'd combine it with NW21 and see what happens?


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

IDareT'sHair said:


> @shawnyblazes
> No, but since it's only 1 week a month for 4 minutes, so I thought I'd combine it with NW21 and see what happens?


Let me know.  I'm curious.


----------



## meka72

I'm natural and have 3 bottles of JBCO that I don't use. I guess I'll be putting it on top of Netwurks 21. 



IDareT'sHair said:


> @meka72
> Gurl.....WATCH that Stylist.  ......  I can't remember if you are Natural or Relaxed Ms. Meka?
> 
> Do you use JBCO for thickening?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

divachyk said:


> *Been a challenging week.* I want to buy something.


@divachyk

........


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ended up grabbing x2 additional Cream & Coco Spun Sugar Reconstructor.   Plan to use this tomorrow under Cathy Howse UBH.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Good morning lovelies!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

shawnyblazes said:


> *Good morning lovelies!*



@shawnyblazes
Hey Ms. Lady, Ms. Lady, Ms. Lady!..... Happy Weekend!

So....when are those Crochet Braids going in?


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

@meka72  I do it the same way that @IDareT'sHair mentioned her post. What I have found is that a medium weight oil works best for my hair. I use a ceramide oil mix.


----------



## rileypak

shawnyblazes said:


> Good morning lovelies!



Morning


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

shawnyblazes said:


> Good morning lovelies!


@shawnyblazes 
Mornin' sis


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> I do it the same way that  mentioned her post. What I have found is that a medium weight oil works best for my hair. *I use a ceramide oil mix.*


@curlyhersheygirl
N-I-C-E!


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> My Sarenzo came today!
> 
> Everything looks so absolutely wonderful.
> 
> I also got my Ship Notice from TMN today too.


@IDareT'sHair 
Was this both orders or just the one from LDay


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

I'm sipping this coffee at work ready for the work day to be OVER!

Im planning my BF events in my head. Im serious about growing this hair for the remainder of the year.  Im proud that I havent did any Washngos ( LOVE those) so if I can keep my hair stretched and braided, I should have some really good progress.

 I just need to know what APB is doing for BF and reup on my Xcel 21.  I have 2 additional bottles currently


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl 
What are you DC'ing with this Weekend?  I said LACE Brahmi but I took out Bel Nouvo Castor.

Still trying to get through some of these 8oz'ers.  I have BoBeam and now Bel Nouvo in rotation.

I may add another one?  Maybe DB Deep Conditioning Hair Mask.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

My crochet braid appt is Oct 10th @IDareT'sHair


----------



## Saludable84

So back when I put my APB Moisturizing Conditioner in an old jar, I realized the one scented Marshmallow Clouds was lighter than the one scented Buttercream and I bought both the same time. 

Sarenzo website states that Buttercream scented items will darken over time. I wonder if that's the case here too.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *Was this both orders or just the one from LDay*


@curlyhersheygirl
Sarenzo orders were L-Day & the one from the Sale on 09/16.  TMN is from last weekend.


----------



## Saludable84

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> What are you DC'ing with this Weekend?  I said LACE Brahmi but I took out Bel Nouvo Castor.
> 
> Still trying to get through some of these 8oz'ers.  I have BoBeam and now Bel Nouvo in rotation.
> 
> I may add another one?  *Maybe DB Deep Conditioning Hair Mask.*



Where is glycerin on the list. I remember this was the reason I avoided it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

shawnyblazes said:


> I'm sipping this coffee at work ready for the work day to be OVER!  Im planning my BF events in my head. *I'm serious about growing this hair for the remainder of the year.  *Im proud that I havent did any Washngos ( LOVE those) so if I can keep my hair stretched and braided, I should have some really good progress.
> 
> I just need to know what APB is doing for BF and reup on my Xcel 21.  I have 2 additional bottles currently



@shawnyblazes @curlyhersheygirl @rileypak

We are all on the grow HARD for the next 2 months! Hopefully, we'll all have some amazing progress.

Let's be about that growth biznuss.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> What are you DC'ing with this Weekend?  I said LACE Brahmi but I took out Bel Nouvo Castor.
> 
> Still trying to get through some of these 8oz'ers.  I have BoBeam and now Bel Nouvo in rotation.
> 
> I may add another one?  Maybe DB Deep Conditioning Hair Mask.


@IDareT'sHair 
APB's Not Easily Broken. May finish it up. If I use this up and maybe another one that's open, I'll pull out that NurCreations DC


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Saludable84 said:


> *Where is glycerin on the list. I remember this was the reason I avoided it*.



@Saludable84
Lemme go look.  BRB.


----------



## rileypak

@IDareT'sHair 
That is the plan! 
I'm hoping to reach BSL sometime in the next year so I gotta get after it


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Saludable84
You are right.  It's 3rd.  Vegetable Glycerin.


----------



## Saludable84

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Saludable84
> You are right.  It's 3rd.  Vegetable Glycerin.



Glycerin is much kinder on my natural hair so I'll give it a try.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> That is the plan!
> *I'm hoping to reach BSL sometime in the next year so I gotta get after it *



@rileypak 
Name it and Claim it!


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

@IDareT'sHair 
Most definitely


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Saludable84 said:


> *Glycerin is much kinder on my natural hair so I'll give it a try.*



@Saludable84 
You tried it when you were Relaxed?  I really like it.  I even liked it relaxed when I needed an extra kick of moisture. 

Pricey though when you consider you can get 16oz's of the Pumpkin for Twunny and 8oz's of this one is $20.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl
I went back to look at Siamese Twist's Raspberry Henna Cream.

All this time, I thought it was a Protein DC'er?  Have you tried it this way?

Unfortunately, when I looked last night she only had very limited things listed.

What's up with that?  Where's the rest of the stuff?


----------



## Saludable84

Trying to get to WL but trying to make it to MBL by next October. Since October is my official transition month, I'll try to base everything on that month. 

My friend has been liking APB this far and I told her I'm trying to turn her into a junkie; just let me be great. She agreed. She already favorited her shop on etsy


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> I went back to look at Siamese Twist's Raspberry Henna Cream.
> 
> All this time, I thought it was a Protein DC'er?  Have you tried it this way?
> 
> Unfortunately, when I looked last night she only had very limited things listed.
> 
> What's up with that?  Where's the rest of the stuff?


@IDareT'sHair 
I've never tried it as a DC. 
I have no idea what she's doing. She keeps removing or changing stuff. I just don't have time for all that


----------



## rileypak

@Saludable84 
Pusha!!!!!


----------



## rileypak

Saludable84 said:


> Trying to get to WL but trying to make it to MBL by next October. *Since October is my official transition month, I'll try to base everything on that month. *
> 
> My friend has been liking APB this far and I told her I'm trying to turn her into a junkie; just let me be great. She agreed. She already favorited her shop on etsy



That's what I'm doing. 
November is my month to go by...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl
I wanted to read about it, because the labels have very "Limited" information.

That discount is not doing it for me.  I quickly looked at some of her Flash items, but they both had Lemon something or other in them.


----------



## Saludable84

@IDareT'sHair i was told a few years ago it's really good but it is pricey. I was going to try it but when I was relaxed, glycerin in almost anything dried out my hair bad. So I opted for the PSC even though the reviews weren't amazing at the time. Since glycerin seems to be friendlier, I've though about at least trying it and seeing if it lived up to its claims. 

Also, I wrote about Siamese Twist in the What Did You Buy thread. It makes no sense. You have pre-sale but nothing to sell? *Insert Nick Young Meme here* so I convo'd her and she is having the sale but is not listing the items until restocked but her convo confused me because it seems like she will not be restocking in time for the sale to end. I'm not wasting my time with people who shut down their sites on the day the sale begins


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> *That's what I'm doing. *
> *November is my month to go by..*.


@rileypak 
And okay...what does this mean?


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

@Saludable84 
Your entire post about Siamese Twist made me . 
I have no idea what she's thinking


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Saludable84
I saw your post in "What Did You Buy" last night.  

Since I knew I wasn't participating in that Sale, I didn't realize at the time, how totally limited her site was until I went over there to find out more info on that Raspberry Henna Hair Cream.

Like I said, her Labels have very limited information but most of her products are Multi-use too.  So, I can see the Raspberry being marketed as a Leave-In and a DC'ing Treatment.

ETA:  Her stuff is pricey and I personally don't consider 20% enough for me to bite.


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak
> And okay...what does this mean?



It's the month I had my last relaxer in so I'm basing my goals by that month.
Totally not BF related


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> I went back to look at Siamese Twist's Raspberry Henna Cream.
> 
> All this time, I thought it was a Protein DC'er?  Have you tried it this way?
> 
> Unfortunately, when I looked last night she only had very limited things listed.
> 
> What's up with that?  Where's the rest of the stuff?



I dont fool with her anymore.  Her discounts are never good.  I LOVE the maracula ( sp), shes discontinuing it


----------



## rileypak

I wanted to grab some Ultimate Buttercream and Sweet Potatoe Hair Creme from ST but it wasn't listed. I'm not about to check Etsy like that in hopes of it being added. 
I'm over this sale already and I'm going to keep it moving


----------



## Saludable84

curlyhersheygirl said:


> @Saludable84
> Your entire post about Siamese Twist made me .
> I have no idea what she's thinking



Maybe I'm bugging


----------



## rileypak

Saludable84 said:


> Maybe I'm bugging


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Saludable84 said:


> Maybe I'm bugging



@Saludable84 
I got nothing from that..

Why have a Sale when you really don't wanna have a Sale?


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Saludable84 said:


> Maybe I'm bugging


@Saludable84 
You're not, she just needs to get a clue.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

shawnyblazes said:


> I dont fool with her anymore.  Her discounts are never good.  *I LOVE the maracula ( sp), shes discontinuing it*



@shawnyblazes
I have a jar of this.  No back ups.

Oh No......Now I know Imma love it and it's getting discontinued.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Saludable84
> I got nothing from that..
> 
> Why have a Sale when you really don't wanna have a Sale?


@IDareT'sHair 
Exactly. Last year she had a few items on sale saying they'll be discontinued whilst also still having them listed at the regular price 
I kept waiting for her to change it but that never happened.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @shawnyblazes
> I have a jar of this.  No back ups.
> 
> Oh No......Now I know Imma love it and it's getting discontinued.


@shawnyblazes  & @IDareT'sHair 
She's been "discontinuing" that for a year now. It will disappear and then reappear as limited stock every now and then. Just like the pumpkin hairdress in the glass jar.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> She's been "discontinuing" that for a year now. It will disappear and then reappear as limited stock every now and then.* Just like the pumpkin hairdress in the glass jar*.



@curlyhersheygirl
#bae

The last one I got was in a Plastic Jar.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *She's been "discontinuing" that for a year now. It will disappear and then reappear as limited stock every now and then.*



@curlyhersheygirl
I will watch for it.


----------



## Saludable84

I thought I was bugging. Talking in circles.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

IDareT'sHair said:


> @shawnyblazes
> I have a jar of this.  No back ups.
> 
> Oh No......Now I know Imma love it and it's getting discontinued.



I thought it was a deep conditioner and used it as such, Come to find out , you can use it as a moisturizer/leave in.

 I dont fool with her anymore. Her prices are a little steep for me.


----------



## Saludable84

Gave away 1x Greaseless Moisture and Peppermint Mask.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Saludable84 said:


> Gave away 1x Greaseless Moisture and Peppermint Mask.



Do you have any more greaseless?


----------



## Saludable84

shawnyblazes said:


> Do you have any more greaseless?



Yes.


----------



## KinksAndInk

Almost bought 2 SM hi-po gels just because they were $5.48. I don't even have hi-po hair smh.


----------



## KinksAndInk

35% off sale but with your high arse shipping I'm only saving $6 and you still don't have the main product I want listed in 16oz and some things you only have 1 in stock.  Why do people have sales when they have little to no inventory?


----------



## Saludable84

KinksAndInk said:


> 35% off sale but with your high arse shipping I'm only saving $6 and you still don't have the main product I want listed in 16oz and some things you only have 1 in stock.  Why do people have sales when they have little to no inventory?



Buying and Selling is a two-way street: Im serious about spending my money, so you need to be serious about taking it. If you playing, Im not staying, and it is as simple as that.


----------



## KinksAndInk

Saludable84 said:


> Buying and Selling is a two-way street: Im serious about spending my money, so you need to be serious about taking it. If you playing, Im not staying, and it is as simple as that.


Amen!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

KinksAndInk said:


> *35% off sale but with your high arse shipping *



@KinksAndInk 
*Lurking at work* and made a mock cart.  Saw the shipping and backed everything out. 

Utterly Ridiculous.


Saludable84 said:


> *If you playing, Im not staying, and it is as simple as that.*



@Saludable84 
We need to put some "beats" to this and make it an LHCF Rap Song.......


----------



## IDareT'sHair

*PSA ----* @rileypak @shawnyblazes @curlyhersheygirl @Beamodel @Golden75 @CeeLex33 @meka72 @Saludable84 @lindseyerinc @KinksAndInk and whoever I missed.

Since this is slowly turning into a "Buy Less" Challenge - We will be breaking for APB's Conditioner Sale.

So, we will break from 09/30 - 10/1 (or whenever the Sale ends).  Is everybody okay with that?

Please try to at least try to make it through next week Ladies!


----------



## Saludable84

@IDareT'sHair based on the cart you made and deleted, you can relate to those bars. 

 I made a mock cart. I only saved $5. Nooooooope!


----------



## Saludable84

IDareT'sHair said:


> *Since this is slowly turning into a "Buy Less" Challenge* - We will be breaking for APB's Conditioner Sale.



That's really all I've been taken from it 

Let me go finish this cart


----------



## KinksAndInk

@IDareT'sHair I made my APB cart a few hours ago. I'm limiting myself to trialing "green" DC's to replace NurCreations. She gotta go  
And I'll probably grab a few jars of this conditioning soufflé y'all been raving about. So I think 4 items will be the max for me for this sale.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Saludable84 said:


> *That's really all I've been taken from it*



@Saludable84
I've slowed waaaay down, but it's only for the simple fact that I don't have anywhere to put anything else.  Turrible.

Stash is way outta control.  On Swole.

If I had 'space' for anything, I'd still be haulin' my crazy behind off.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

KinksAndInk said:


> *And I'll probably grab a few jars of this conditioning soufflé y'all been raving about.* So I think 4 items will be the max for me for this sale.



@KinksAndInk 
This is what I plan to get too since I haven't tried it yet.


----------



## Saludable84

I put my moisturizing conditioner and going to take a chance on the pumpkin one too


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My TMN and Cream & Coco should both be here Monday.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Saludable84 said:


> *I put my moisturizing conditioner and going to take a chance on the pumpkin one too*



@Saludable84 
I plan to just get the Ultra Conditioning Souffle (not sure in what scents yet though)?


----------



## flyygirlll2

@Saludable84 The Pumpkin Conditioner is great, I love it. 

I haven't received any notification from TMN yet.... hmmm.


----------



## Saludable84

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Saludable84
> I plan to just get the Ultra Conditioning Souffle (not sure in what scents yet though)?





I have 5 so I was going to chill and be cool but I'm going to put those two im saving for later back in my cart. I'm getting the moisturizing conditioner for now. I'm literally out. 

You can get them in any scent. I'm experimenting with butter rum.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

I'm getting an obscene amount of conditioners.


----------



## Saludable84

I have 6 in my cart already  an I'm still back and forth playing with my cart


----------



## IDareT'sHair

shawnyblazes said:


> *I'm getting an obscene amount of conditioners.*



@shawnyblazes

Hmph......


Saludable84 said:


> *I have 6 in my cart already  an I'm still back and forth playing with my cart*



@Saludable84
Lemme go mess around with this Cart a whole week early.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Got my APB Cart Locked & Loaded with x4 8oz UCS.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

IDareT'sHair said:


> Got my APB Cart Locked & Loaded with x4 8oz UCS.


Hmmmmmm


----------



## IDareT'sHair

So, I had this "Gift Certificate" from Sarenzo......so I had to spend it right?

I notice the Creamies are increasing from $7.50 to $10.00. 4oz's to 5oz's.

Not sure how I feel about that price hike?  I'm all up in my feelings right now.


----------



## CeeLex33

@IDareT'sHair 
 The only good thing is that at least they will come in better packaging since the creamy oil is so thick.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@CeeLex33
I used my Gift Certificate to get x3 Pumpkin Cupcakes - based on your Review and because I didn't get that one (and I thought I had)......


----------



## CeeLex33

@IDareT'sHair 
You will NOT be disappointed


----------



## Saludable84

@IDareT'sHair $0.13 on the ounce. Maybe a bit.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Tryna' map out tomorrow's wash day.  I hope I can get an early start and be done before 1:00 p.m.


----------



## meka72

Thanks! I need to figure out oil rinsing since winter is coming up. I have a bunch of ceramide oils and used to use a blend regularly. I got lazy 



curlyhersheygirl said:


> @meka72  I do it the same way that @IDareT'sHair mentioned her post. What I have found is that a medium weight oil works best for my hair. I use a ceramide oil mix.


----------



## rileypak

Ship ship from TMN!

Trying to resist the CurlMart sale since I technically just want the free Kenra curl spray


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

rileypak said:


> Ship ship from TMN!
> 
> Trying to resist the CurlMart sale since I technically just want the free Kenra curl spray


@rileypak 
I was thinking the same thing. But I'll resist.


----------



## Beamodel

@IDareT'sHair 

I'm going to get more of the conditioning soufflé and more leave in sprays from APB. 

I really don't need anything at all because my stash is so ig'nant (I was able to assess it pretty good since I recently packed it all up when I bought a new house).


----------



## Saludable84

Sarenzo sent an email that every September is 25% off the whole month. Why? 

Let me go finish this mock cart


----------



## Saludable84

Look at what I found


----------



## rileypak

Saludable84 said:


> Look at what I found



I have one bottle of that and two bottles of the Sapote Hair Lotion that I'm hanging on to for the cold season


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> *PSA ----* @rileypak @shawnyblazes @curlyhersheygirl @Beamodel @Golden75 @CeeLex33 @meka72 @Saludable84 @lindseyerinc @KinksAndInk and whoever I missed.
> 
> Since this is slowly turning into a "Buy Less" Challenge - We will be breaking for APB's Conditioner Sale.
> 
> So, we will break from 09/30 - 10/1 (or whenever the Sale ends).  Is everybody okay with that?
> 
> Please try to at least try to make it through next week Ladies!


@IDareT'sHair 
APB & Conditioner sale? 
Lawd knows I don't need another DC but y'all know I won't be able to pass this up so I'm OK with the break.


----------



## Aggie

KinksAndInk said:


> @IDareT'sHair I made my APB cart a few hours ago. I'm limiting myself to trialing "green" DC's to replace *NurCreations. She gotta go*
> And I'll probably grab a few jars of this conditioning soufflé y'all been raving about. So I think 4 items will be the max for me for this sale.



@KinksAndInk, why does she have to go (bolded)? What did she do wrong?


----------



## Aggie

flyygirlll2 said:


> @Saludable84 The Pumpkin Conditioner is great, I love it.
> 
> I haven't received any notification from TMN yet.... hmmm.


I ordered this one with the last sale. I should be picking that package up either today or Monday.


----------



## Saludable84

Aggie said:


> @KinksAndInk, why does she have to go (bolded)? What did she do wrong?



For the most part, her shipping rates suck. Her current sale is 35% off $50. That's a minimum of $17.50 I believe. When you add $50 worth of merchandise, the shipping is almost $13 alone. What are you really saving?


----------



## Saludable84

curlyhersheygirl said:


> @IDareT'sHair
> APB & Conditioner sale?
> Lawd knows I don't need another DC but y'all know I won't be able to pass this up so I'm OK with the break.



You think I need those 6 in my cart?


----------



## Aggie

Saludable84 said:


> For the most part, her shipping rates suck. Her current sale is 35% off $50. That's a minimum of $17.50 I believe. When you add $50 worth of merchandise, the shipping is almost $13 alone. What are you really saving?


Oh wow. That's crazy. I wonder if this the case even on etsy?


----------



## Aggie

Beamodel said:


> @IDareT'sHair
> 
> I'm going to get more of the conditioning soufflé and more leave in sprays from APB.
> 
> I really don't need anything at all because my stash is so ig'nant (I was able to assess it pretty good since I recently packed it all up when I bought a new house).


Can the conditioners be mixed matched? Does anyone know?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My Texture Me Natural is out for Delivery!

Crap!  I didn't see if I could use SAVE25 and that GC when I bought that Sarenzo yesterday!

Wonder if I coulda' used boff?


----------



## Saludable84

Aggie said:


> Can the conditioners be mixed matched? Does anyone know?


 Message her.


----------



## Beamodel

Saludable84 said:


> Look at what I found



I have two bottles of them. Love them too @Saludable84


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I think I still have x1 bottle of PBN Murumuru.  *crosses fangas*

OT: My TMN arrived.


----------



## CeeLex33

I'm still rockin with the no buy and haven't used my pass yet...BUT since we're breaking for the APB conditioner sale- ya'll got me over here makin a mock cart


----------



## KinksAndInk

Saludable84 said:


> For the most part, her shipping rates suck. Her current sale is 35% off $50. That's a minimum of $17.50 I believe. When you add $50 worth of merchandise, the shipping is almost $13 alone. What are you really saving?


@Aggie all of this. Plus she doesn't have the 16oz green tea DC listed, shipping can take a while, infrequent sales, low to no stock and just the back and forth. It's like trying to pull teeth to spend money with her. Not to forget that I'm in the same city as her so $13 for down the street shipping is insane


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@CeeLex33 


  So proud of you!


----------



## Aggie

Aggie said:


> Oh wow. That's crazy. I wonder if this the case even on etsy?


 It is. I won't be buying anything here unless I check the free shipping option over $50. Problem is what I want totals less than $24.


----------



## Aggie

KinksAndInk said:


> @Aggie all of this. Plus she doesn't have the 16oz green tea DC listed, shipping can take a while, infrequent sales, low to no stock and just the back and forth. It's like trying to pull teeth to spend money with her. Not to forget that I'm in the same city as her so $13 for down the street shipping is insane


----------



## CeeLex33

@IDareT'sHair 
honestly feeling like this some days tho...especially with some of these sales LOL


----------



## KinksAndInk

Aggie said:


>


Yep. Definitely too much trouble. The DC is so yummy though. I'm on the search for a replacement now.


----------



## Saludable84

KinksAndInk said:


> @Aggie all of this. Plus she doesn't have the 16oz green tea DC listed, shipping can take a while, infrequent sales, low to no stock and just the back and forth. It's like trying to pull teeth to spend money with her. Not to forget that I'm in the same city as her so $13 for down the street shipping is insane



A little after I purchased the green tea DC it went OOS. When I convo her, it takes her a day to respond and she is so blasé. My boiling point with her was when she told me she "don't know" if and when she will have 16oz in stock and that the 8oz is more than sufficient for me as I should be getting 6-8 uses out of it as that's how many uses her daughter with WL Hair get from one 8oz jar.

Whet?


----------



## Aggie

Saludable84 said:


> A little after I purchased the green tea DC it went OOS. When I convo her, it takes her a day to respond and she is so blasé. My boiling point with her was when she told me she "don't know" if and when she will have 16oz in stock and that the 8oz is more than sufficient for me as I should be getting 6-8 uses out of it as that's how many uses her daughter with WL Hair get from one 8oz jar.
> 
> Whet?


OMG! The nerve of her. No I won't be supporting her business. She can't treat my e-sistas like this! I'm appalled.


----------



## Saludable84

Aggie said:


> OMG! The nerve of her. No I won't be supporting her business. She can't treat my e-sistas like this! I'm appalled.



Yeah. She's not serious.


----------



## Saludable84

Didn't finish DevaCurl No Poo but there wasn't enough for me so used it on DS. 

Broke out the Decadence. Have to figure out how to alternate between this and APB Cleansing Creme.


----------



## flyygirlll2

@shawnyblazes I used Soultanicals Hair Glide today to detangle and I love it! 
Girl, you were right about the slip because it really helped me finger detangle my hair without any issue. I hope she sells this in a 16 oz. 

QB CTDG has been my boo for detangling... but I'm going to start creeping with this here


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@flyygirlll2 
Glad you had a good finger detangling session today.  For some reason, mine was a freaking nightmare!


----------



## rileypak

Saludable84 said:


> A little after I purchased the green tea DC it went OOS. When I convo her, it takes her a day to respond and she is so blasé. My boiling point with her was when she told me she "don't know" if and when she will have 16oz in stock and that the 8oz is more than sufficient for me as I should be getting 6-8 uses out of it as that's how many uses her daughter with WL Hair get from one 8oz jar.
> 
> Whet?




Nah son, she can keep it. Off the Etsy list she goes...


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

flyygirlll2 said:


> @shawnyblazes I used Soultanicals Hair Glide today to detangle and I love it!
> Girl, you were right about the slip because it really helped me finger detangle my hair without any issue. I hope she sells this in a 16 oz.
> 
> QB CTDG has been my boo for detangling... but I'm going to start creeping with this here



I wish I could leave it in.  Mannnn!!! If she keeps it around, I will get it in the gallon size. It was soooo easy to detangle.  

What happened @IDareT'sHair


----------



## flyygirlll2

@IDareT'sHair I'm sorry to hear that. Detangling can be aggravating. The slip from the ST Hair Glide is ridiculous, I wasn't expecting that level of slip.

@Saludable84 Wow, that's not good CS. First of all, wth does her daughter's hair have to do with yours? Everyone's hair is different, so that comment is nonsense. Just messy for no reason .


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@shawnyblazes
I'm not sure Sis.  Just a lot of matting and tangles for some reason? 

I am still trying to pick through it with my fangas.


----------



## flyygirlll2

@shawnyblazes Yaaaaas I really want a salon size of she were to sell it. It made my detangling session today easy too.


----------



## flyygirlll2

@IDareT'sHair Have you tried using NG Banana Pre-Poo  or QB CTG? This is why I'm going to keep my hair stretched after today because some of the tangles I've gotten from the ssk's are no joke.


----------



## bajandoc86

Wait what?!? There's going to be a APB sale?! Lemme go run over to her thread real quick. Yes Lawd!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@flyygirlll2 @shawnyblazes 
I should have pulled out my NG Pre-Poo.  Sadly, I did not.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

flyygirlll2 said:


> Have you tried using NG Banana Pre-Poo  *or QB CTG?* This is why I'm going to keep my hair stretched after today because some of the tangles I've gotten from the ssk's are no joke.



@flyygirlll2 
I used QB CTDG.  Today, I needed both.


----------



## rileypak

@IDareT'sHair


----------



## flyygirlll2

@IDareT'sHair Yeah, if it's that bad I would definitely use it, even add some oil too.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

IDareT'sHair said:


> @shawnyblazes
> I'm not sure Sis.  Just a lot of matting and tangles for some reason?
> 
> I am still trying to pick through it with my fangas.



Take your time.  Don't let it overwhelm you.  Sometimes I add an oil and then conditioner. I rinse slightly with warm water and add more conditioner then take my time.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

flyygirlll2 said:


> Yeah, if it's that bad I would definitely use it, even *add some oil too.*



@flyygirlll2 
Oil = check!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@shawnyblazes @flyygirlll2 @rileypak
Thanks Ya'll


----------



## Saludable84

@flyygirlll2 nah, you don't creep with QB CTDG, you introduce it to the entire family! That should ease your detangling issue over time. At least that's what I noticed

@rileypak yeah, I'm over her. APB having sales, responding very nicely with my inquiries, doing what she need to do. God is aligning her path for a reason. I don't need anyone else 8oz DC.

@IDareT'sHair many hugs sis! Detangling is the worst part of wash day. It has to be.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@shawnyblazes @flyygirlll2 @rileypak 
I'm just thankful I don't have these types of wash days often.  

I do not know what went wrong today?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Saludable84 
Thanks Ms. Lady.

This was a very frustrating wash day today.


----------



## bajandoc86

Sorry to hear that Ms.T @IDareT'sHair


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@bajandoc86 
Thank you. 

I don't know what went wrong?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@shawnyblazes 
Totally Re-assessing this failed wash day. Tryna' pinpoint what went wrong. 

I think I will pull out CoCosta or Avosoya Oil or Jardin to incorporate into my Regimen.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

IDareT'sHair said:


> @shawnyblazes
> Totally Re-assessing this failed wash day. Tryna' pinpoint what went wrong.
> 
> I think I will pull out CoCosta or Avosoya Oil or Jardin to incorporate into my Regimen.


Was your hair wet before you started detangling? When was the last time you detangled?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Still inverting with NW21


----------



## IDareT'sHair

shawnyblazes said:


> *Was your hair wet before you started detangling? When was the last time you detangled?*



@shawnyblazes
Wednesday.  (Last wash day).

I think it was what I used to pre-finger detangle with and I obviously didn't get all the tangles out before I started the wash.

Post wash:  Everything started to re-tangle (if that makes sense)?


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

IDareT'sHair said:


> @shawnyblazes
> Wednesday.  (Last wash day).
> 
> I think it was what I used to pre-finger detangle with and I obviously didn't get all the tangles out before I started the wash.
> 
> Post wash:  Everything started to re-tangle (if that makes sense)?



Do you work in sections after rinsing? I prepoo and finger detangle , then wet,section by section, then detangle after putting my leave in and or detangler in, then dry in big twists.

If I use too much protein the hair retangles


----------



## Saludable84

I wish I could detangle before I wash.


----------



## KinksAndInk

Saludable84 said:


> A little after I purchased the green tea DC it went OOS. When I convo her, it takes her a day to respond and she is so blasé. My boiling point with her was when she told me she "don't know" if and when she will have 16oz in stock and that the 8oz is more than sufficient for me as I should be getting 6-8 uses out of it as that's how many uses her daughter with WL Hair get from one 8oz jar.
> 
> Whet?


See I can't do this. Nope. Like what do you mean you don't know if it will be back in stock. It's literally a larger jar. Like a flipping jar. I can't with her. I just can't


----------



## Saludable84

KinksAndInk said:


> See I can't do this. Nope. Like what do you mean you don't know if it will be back in stock. It's literally a larger jar. Like a flipping jar. I can't with her. I just can't



Yup. Was looking at APB Green Tea but it has goat milk which does not play well with my hair.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I found my sample of Jakeala's Version of Creamy Oil. 

Smells Absolutely Delicious.

Of course nothing at all like Sarenzo's.  But it smells good and is an oil.

Lemme go look at hers and see what she calls hers.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

shawnyblazes said:


> Do you work in sections after rinsing? I prepoo and finger detangle , then wet,section by section, then detangle after putting my leave in and or detangler in, then dry in big twists.
> 
> *If I use too much protein the hair retangles*


@shawnyblazes
Good Point regarding the Protein

No....I have not been working in sections.  May have to implement this strategy.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@CeeLex33
I'm using Jakeala's version of her Creamy Oil.  I think it's called Silky Oil?  It's very nice.


----------



## CeeLex33

Oh no sorry to hear that @IDareT'sHair 
just woooooosa and take your time- patience is key!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Saludable84 said:


> *I wish I could detangle before I wash.*



@Saludable84
What is your process?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

CeeLex33 said:


> *Oh no sorry to hear that just woooooosa and take your time- patience is key!*



@CeeLex33
Girl, I was a matted up/tangled up sista earlier today. .....

It literally took me hours to get through removing knots/mats/tangles and that's something I don't often have.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@CeeLex33 
Have you tried Bask & Bloom Brahmi yet?


----------



## CeeLex33

UGH! It happens to all of us- at one point or another unfortunately @IDareT'sHair 
No- haven't used it yet, I'm going to give it a try next wash day and will be sure to let you know!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

CeeLex33 said:


> *UGH! It happens to all of us- at one point or another unfortunately
> No- haven't used it yet, I'm going to give it a try next wash day and will be sure to let you know!*



@CeeLex33
I know it does.  And it wasn't like I used anything new. 

I think it was all technique (or lack thereof)  Hopefully, I'll be skrait next wash day.

Yes, please let me know what you think once you try it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I think I have my BF list totally finalized.  I still have to give myself some leeway for one-offs.


----------



## CeeLex33

I fight my hair every other month or at least that's how it feels @IDareT'sHair LOL! 
How is the Netwurks 21 going?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

CeeLex33 said:


> *I fight my hair every other month or at least that's how it feels ] LOL!*
> How is the Netwurks 21 going?



@CeeLex33
Gurhl...... I felt like I was in WWIII.  I was at War.

So far, NW21 is going okay.  I've been doing 3 weeks on 1 week off.

I just started back this week.


----------



## CeeLex33

^^^Nice! Going to break in another week. I'll check progress at the end of November to give it enough time and see how it's going.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

CeeLex33 said:


> *^^^Nice! Going to break in another week. I'll check progress at the end of November to give it enough time and see how it's going. *



@CeeLex33
That sounds like a good time to do a preliminary progress-check.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@CeeLex33
Are you close to using anything up?  I'm tryna' stay on my use up grind.


----------



## Aggie

Sorry to hear about your detangling issues @IDareT'sHair. I hate it when that happens to me too. It often happens after using French Perm Stabilizer Plus or some hardcore protein treatment.


----------



## Aggie

On another note, I gave my little sister a half jar of Biolage Aloe Hyrdasource Moisturing Balm (not a repurchase), Camille Rose Curlaide Moisture Butter (I really like this one but she needs some help with her newly texlaxed hair) and half a bucket of Keracare Humecto. I need a back up of the latter now. Just making space for my products that have not yet arrived. I'm sure there's more I can give her but I need to be sure.


----------



## CeeLex33

@IDareT'sHair
Nope, but I do have a few potentials! Gonna try to use up a Bel Nouvo Buttercream and another APB Leave In hopefully after all is said and done with these mini twists. Also trying to finish up a Bellezza Naturalle Refresher Spray.

Trying to be good and use up old stuff so I can justify BF shopping  #treatyoself


----------



## Saludable84

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Saludable84
> What is your process?



I can't go through my hair until wet. I can feel out tangles when I just stand under the shower, but I usually detangle while I am DCing and may add some r/o to aid in better slip depending on DC.


----------



## Saludable84

Sarenzo cart contains:
Creamy Oil x1
Styling Frosting x1 
Avocado and Honey Leave In x1 

Will leave until next week when we break. I'd really like feedback on Hess items if any. Still sampling the Styling Frosting and waiting for my Capuacu Hair Milk (?)

APB Cart contains:
Ulta Moisturizing Soufflé x2
Pumpkin Conditioner x2
Moisturizing Conditioner x2
Not Easily Broken Conditioner x2 

Not committed to the last one though it seems to get good reviews. Worried about the sulfur.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

CeeLex33 said:


> Trying to be good and use up old stuff so I can justify BF shopping  *#treatyoself*


@CeeLex33 
....all day errrday.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

*slowly comes in* I agree with the Nur Creations mess. I won't be trying anything from this line, she obviously thinks people will justify that high arse shipping with good products. Hmph.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> **slowly comes in**



@NaturallyATLPCH
Now you know you need to quit.....

I know you ain't comin' up in here talmbout you ain't no pj but tryna' be all up in the bizness and I know you ain't 'bout to write no 10 page post either.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

IDareT'sHair said:


> @NaturallyATLPCH
> Now you know you need to quit.....
> 
> I know you ain't comin' up in here talmbout you ain't no pj but tryna' be all up in the bizness and I know you ain't 'bout to write no 10 page post either.



Now you know I'm never going to denounce PJism. You know me bet than that!


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

@IDareT'sHair


----------



## IDareT'sHair

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> *Now you know I'm never going to denounce PJism. You know me bet than that!*


@NaturallyATLPCH
You can't.  Especially when you are Hattache Jr.

Their homepage looks reminds me of your stash.

Daydreams about yo' Stash


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I wish I woulda' gotten x2 Amala & Avocado from TMN instead of another More Moisture.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I wanna get some Amaretto Crème from Bel Nouvo - so they will more than likely be one of my one-offs.  Especially since MyLoux no longer exists.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

IDareT'sHair said:


> @NaturallyATLPCH
> You can't.  Especially when you are Hattache Jr.
> 
> Their homepage looks reminds me of your stash.
> 
> Daydreams about yo' Stash


----------



## Saludable84

My goal is to use up my SD Wheat Germ Butter Conditioner (no back-up) and QB CTDG (no back-up) before moving on. Breaking out the Type 4 Hair Butter as well. QB I can find on the ground. Not worried. SD, ill re-up and just wait. 

I need to use up this open stuff.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

I'm going back and forth about the APB conditioner sale. It won't be a bad idea to stock up so I can knock her out for Black Friday. Well, conditioners .


----------



## Saludable84

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> I'm going back and forth about the APB conditioner sale. It won't be a bad idea to stock up so I can knock her out for Black Friday. Well, conditioners .



That's how I'm looking at it. But we both know regardless of the decision, we will be ordering on BF


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

Saludable84 said:


> That's how I'm looking at it. But we both know regardless of the decision, we will be ordering on BF


Oh yes, why of course! I just wouldn't get any conditioners. But you know I'm all up and through on BF!


----------



## bajandoc86

I'm planning to get a few of APBs Leave-In Conditioners + Ultra Conditioning Soufflés (both staples) during her upcoming sale. 

I am also thinking about getting those barrel curlformers, even though I haven't used my orig ones in nearly 2 yrs. lol!


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

IDareT'sHair said:


> @NaturallyATLPCH
> Now you know you need to quit.....
> 
> I know you ain't comin' up in here talmbout you ain't no pj but tryna' be all up in the bizness and I know you ain't 'bout to write no *10 page post* either.



Lolololollllll


----------



## rileypak

I just went through EVERYTHING in the main fridge thanks to my Mom's apple juice spilling everywhere 

_Good news_: I got rid of some things and found things to gift...and made space for more
_Bad news_: I had to pull EVERYTHING out, wipe most of it down, and rebag it


----------



## Aggie

I'm giving away half of my 2.2 lb bucket of hemp seed butter, 1 lb of murumuru butter, and 1lb of cupuacu butter. I am really trying hard to reduce my stash as best I can and use up products but the problem is I keep buying products faster than I can give them away or use them up . I will continue to work on this, and one of these days...I will see a visible dent in that huge stash of mine .


----------



## Aggie

rileypak said:


> I just went through EVERYTHING in the main fridge thanks to my Mom's apple juice spilling everywhere
> 
> _Good news_: I got rid of some things and found things to gift..*.and made space for more*
> _Bad news_: I had to pull EVERYTHING out, wipe most of it down, and rebag it


@rileypak 

I can relate


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

News alert: 8 ounce conditioners will be a part of the buy 1 get 1 half off APB conditioner sale!!!


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

Aggie said:


> I'm giving away half of my 2.2 lb bucket of hemp seed butter, 1 lb of murumuru butter, and 1lb of cupuacu butter. I am really trying hard to reduce my stash as best I can and use up products but the problem is I keep buying products faster than I can give them away or use them up . I will continue to work on this, and one of these days...I will see a visible dent in that huge stash of mine .



Oooooo I would take those off your hands! Are they available to sale?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

shawnyblazes said:


> *Lolololollllll*



@shawnyblazes
Eyes glazin' over and thangs....pure nonsense.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Good to know APB's 8oz DC'ers will be part of the Sale.


----------



## Aggie

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> Oooooo I would take those off your hands! Are they available to sale?


@NaturallyATLPCH 

I would have loved to send them to you if it was cost effective for me. I live in the Bahamas and to send just 1lb of product to the US, it will actually cost me $40 and it goes up from there. That's just the shipping rate. I'm not sure what the other taxes are because I after learning this, I didn't inquire further .


----------



## Saludable84

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> News alert: 8 ounce conditioners will be a part of the buy 1 get 1 half off APB conditioner sale!!!



That's all that was in my cart anyway


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Used up the following:
8oz NW21 ( 7 backups)
8oz Oyin HH ( mulitple backups)
16oz NG Sweet plantain LI ( backups )
8oz APB pumpkin LI ( backups)

Working on a few DC's so those should be gone by next week.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

Aggie said:


> @NaturallyATLPCH
> 
> I would have loved to send them to you if it was cost effective for me. I live in the Bahamas and to send just 1lb of product to the US, it will actually cost me $40 and it goes up from there. That's just the shipping rate. I'm not sure what the other taxes are because I after learning this, I didn't inquire further .


Um $40? That's all I saw. I totally understand.


----------



## bajandoc86

Y'all I finally got around to trying SSI Sugar Peach Conditioner (as a cowash/detangling aid prior to shampooing, I don't use cowashes otherwise). Why didn't I buy like 20 of these?!?!?!?! I only have one

My expectations were tempered when I read all those mixed/meh reviews earlier this year. But my hair loved this ish! The slip, my curls clumped together and my detangling brush glided through my hair like butta. Gatdammit!!

ETA: It's still on their website!  *hoards like a mad woman*


----------



## Aggie

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> Um $40? That's all I saw. I totally understand.


This is the reason why when I buy products, I have to make sure it's what I want because returning them is somewhat a loss for me. It's crazy, I know.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My Texture Me Natural came today.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

IDareT'sHair said:


> My Texture Me Natural came today.



My Mistake.  That came Saturday.  My Cream & Coco Spun Sugar came today.  All I'm waiting on now is Sarenzo.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@shawnyblazes 
What 'scent(s)' do you get your UCS in?


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

IDareT'sHair said:


> @shawnyblazes
> What 'scent(s)' do you get your UCS in?



LOL.  I only buy one scent on the regular.

Marshmallow clouds!!!! @IDareT'sHair


----------



## Aggie

I picked up my APB package from the courier this morning


----------



## IDareT'sHair

shawnyblazes said:


> *LOL.  I only buy one scent on the regular.  Marshmallow clouds!!!!*



@shawnyblazes
Surprisingly....that one is in my Cart.  I also have: Fairy Dust and a couple of my fav scents from her.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

IDareT'sHair said:


> @shawnyblazes
> Surprisingly....that one is in my Cart.  I also have: Fairy Dust and a couple of my fav scents from her.


The sprays I get different scents but my condishes, are all Marshmallow  clouds.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

shawnyblazes said:


> *The sprays I get different scents but my condishes, are all Marshmallow  clouds.*



@shawnyblazes
Understood.  Nice.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@shawnyblazes
I have - LACE Brahmi, Bel Nouvo and BoBeam all open.  I'll will be rotating them.  The LACE I have 1/2 of a 12oz Jar left.

Once finished, I'll rotate 3 more 8oz'ers.


----------



## Aggie

My hair tubes (18 different colors and patterns in total) from Amazon is at the courier also waiting for pickup.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@flyygirlll2
I keep meaning to tell you, I thought 24 months post (09-26) something great was gone happen and all I got was a head full of mats & tangles......


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

I'm going to try the scents Berry Balsam and Sugared Apple for the upcoming season. Berry Balsam has been on my radar.


----------



## Saludable84

shawnyblazes said:


> LOL.  I only buy one scent on the regular.
> 
> Marshmallow clouds!!!! @IDareT'sHair



Yasssssss!!!!!! That is my scent. 

@NaturallyATLPCH i took a chance and tried pink Buttercream. Captain crunch all the way but I love it. There's something girlie but not juvenile about the smell. I'm trying butter rum next. Pray for me. You know I hate scents.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

Saludable84 said:


> Yasssssss!!!!!! That is my scent.
> 
> @NaturallyATLPCH i took a chance and tried pink Buttercream. Captain crunch all the way but I love it. There's something girlie but not juvenile about the smell. I'm trying butter rum next. Pray for me. You know I hate scents.



It's my favorite scent! I like the Captain Crunch Berry comparison, makes me want to buy some. It's bakery with just a hint of sweet fruity goodness.
I looked at Butter Rum also.


----------



## flyygirlll2

@IDareT'sHair Girl, my two years will be on 9/30 and I've had to deal with so much ssk's and of course tangles due in part to that... So much that I cut over 2 inches of hair  SMH. I cut more off yesterday. I even had a moment of regretting my decision but I'm ok now.

Even though curly styles are cute, my hair does Sooooo much better in a stretched state. I'm not even talking about twist outs either because I get ssk's and tangles with that. I'm going to start roller setting or possibly blow drying my hair to see how that goes.

I just finished moisturising my hair with QB BRC and sealed with MHC Type 4 Hair Cream
(I forgot I had it until ya'll mentioned it lol). Hair feels good right now.


----------



## BrownBetty

I had to go buy the CD spray for my scalp in these crochet braids.  I also bought a scalp cleaner from them.    All my purchases for the month.  

Hey Ladies!!!!  My hair is being acting a clown arse fool.  It will stay on crochets for a while.

@IDareT'sHair  - Hey girl... that two year mark is a killer.  My hair was acting a fool.  I wanted to go bald.  *hugs* in that struggle.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

BrownBetty said:


> *- Hey girl... that two year mark is a killer.  My hair was acting a fool.  I wanted to go bald.  *hugs* in that struggle.*



@BrownBetty
Thank You Ms. B-Betty!  I needed that laugh today. 

Woke up _dreading_ tomorrow's Wash Day.  No pun intended.



flyygirlll2 said:


> *Girl, my two years will be on 9/30 and I've had to deal with so much ssk's and of course tangles due in part to that... So much that I cut over 2 inches of hair  SMH. I cut more off yesterday. I even had a moment of regretting my decision but I'm ok now.*


@flyygirlll2
I know your x2 years is in a few days.  I agree about the temporary "regrets".  Hopefully, things will go okay tomorrow.

Ya'll Don't ask me why I thought x2 years (24 months) something magical would happen?


----------



## Saludable84

@IDareT'sHair @flyygirlll2 
Don't expect anything magical at the 3 year mark either.


----------



## flyygirlll2

@Saludable84 Lol, I won't. I just want to be MBL by September next year. I've made it to near WL from APL in a year before while relaxed, we'll  see if I can do it again as a natural.


----------



## flyygirlll2

@IDareT'sHair I hope you do have a better wash day tomorrow. At least you now know what you can use to help combat that if it were to happen again. I've been there so I know the aggravation first hand.


----------



## Aggie

*Used up:
*
1 leftover jar of Bekura Cocoa Bark and
1 leftover jar of Bekura YAM Nectar (one backup) - mixed them together and used them to DC with this afternoon.
1 jar of DB Sweet Cocoa Bean Hair Whip 
1 jar of SSI Riche Moisture Masque

The dent in this humongous stash continues...


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

I had an interview today. They passed on me on to the next step.  2 steps down, 2 to go.

 I just wanted to put this out there for anyone reading this.  Times will get hard but hold on and pray. It will get better. Get closer to God instead of pulling away.  Dont lament for whats lost but look to whats going to come.

 YOU will be a conqueror.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Saludable84 said:


> *Don't expect anything magical at the 3 year mark either.*



@Saludable84
#disappointment

So...Lordt.  When does it start to get better?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

shawnyblazes said:


> *I had an interview today. They passed on me on to the next step.  2 steps down, 2 to go.  I just wanted to put this out there for anyone reading this.  Times will get hard but hold on and pray. It will get better. Get closer to God instead of pulling away.  Dont lament for whats lost but look to whats going to come.
> YOU will be a conqueror.*



@shawnyblazes

My Prayers are with you to get it!

Thanks for such encouraging words.


----------



## divachyk

IDareT'sHair said:


> I wanna get some Amaretto Crème from Bel Nouvo - so they will more than likely be one of my one-offs.  Especially since MyLoux no longer exists.



I want this too @IDareT'sHair


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@divachyk
 Hey Gurl!

I noticed they didn't have the Sweet Potato Pie one listed this year.  Those Cremes did me right last Fall/Winter.


----------



## divachyk

@IDareT'sHair, I never did get a chance to try Red Velvet but I loved Sweet Potato.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@divachyk
Red Velvet is nice too.  Are you planning to pick that one up as well?

Don't think I want the Blackberry Sage (or Mint) or whatever that one is?


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Soultanicals sent me an email for my free VIP gift.  Not sure if it's accurate though.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@shawnyblazes
What you gettin'?  If I had a "Free Gift" *cough* I think I'd get - Molasses Reconstruct or Strand Repair.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

IDareT'sHair said:


> @shawnyblazes
> What you gettin'?  If I had a "Free Gift" *cough* I think I'd get - Molasses Reconstruct or Strand Repair.


The master detox.  I really liked that by her. I just use it too quickly @IDareT'sHair


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

I love this low porosity leave in.  On my last little bit.  I'm hoping SM does me  good this black Friday.  It's a good leAve in for me 

I'll get APB lotions and deep condishes for BF.   Pick up a few condishes  this upcoming sale and henna will do me good.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

shawnyblazes said:


> *Pick up a few comments dishes this upcoming sale* and henna will do me good.



@shawnyblazes What is this?


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

IDareT'sHair said:


> @shawnyblazes What is this?



It's the darn auto correct.  Hrmph!!!! @IDareT'sHair


----------



## Saludable84

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Saludable84
> #disappointment
> 
> So...Lordt.  When does it start to get better?



It doesn't get better. You just learn to live it with it better


----------



## divachyk

I want to get Red Velvet too @IDareT'sHair. That butter is wonderful on my hair.


----------



## Saludable84

One TMN package was attempted, the other for tomorrow. 

My Komaza will be here tomorrow, shipped yesterday (priority at $3.55)

Still waiting on Sarenzo.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Saludable84 said:


> *Still waiting on Sarenzo. *



So am I.  @Saludable84

ETA: Komaza has always had 'cheap' shipping.  It costs me like $2.80 to send my Scalp Butter.  Go Figure. 

And I think it's coming from Cali?  These other folks need to get a clue.


----------



## rileypak

APB and Sarenzo are the only things I'm waiting for right now


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Good morning ladies,

Dreaming of making a  cart for some goodies that I dont need! LOL


----------



## IDareT'sHair

shawnyblazes said:


> Good morning ladies,
> 
> *Dreaming of making a  cart for some goodies that I dont need! LOL*



@shawnyblazes
The Struggle is Real.  This was me yesterday.

Fortunately the PJ Spuuurrrrt left me before I did any damage.

Goodt Mernin' Ms. De la Juicy-Twists


----------



## IDareT'sHair

divachyk said:


> *I want to get Red Velvet too. That butter is wonderful on my hair.*



@divachyk 
You'll love it!


----------



## Saludable84

rileypak said:


> APB and Sarenzo are the only things I'm waiting for right now



Waiting for APB; totally forgot


----------



## rileypak

Morning all 

I may have a few carts sitting out there...for research purposes of course


----------



## Saludable84

rileypak said:


> Morning all
> 
> I may have a few carts sitting out there...for research purposes of course



How many?
I have 5. May or may not have made some electronic inquiries as well


----------



## rileypak

Saludable84 said:


> How many?
> I have 5. May or may not have made some electronic inquiries as well



I have three haircare carts, three skincare carts & one makeup cart


----------



## BrownBetty

What is this CR box I've seen on social media? There are a bunch of honey based products


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

@flyygirlll2  your avatar is very nice today.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

So a coworker who is a W-E-N user, ended up getting x2 of the latest W-E-N deals offered by Q-V-C.  She knows I use Cleansing Conditioners......So

She offered me one for $25 bucks.
In the box there is:
x1 32oz Pomegranate
x1 16oz Pumpkin Vanilla (or something like that)
x1 4oz Re-Moist
x1 4oz Pomegranate Oil

I don't want no mess outta W-E-N.  Since I'll be rotating it with other cleansers, hopefully I won't have no trouble.

I'll pull it out maybe this Winter and see what's up.

ETA: I'll use it exclusively for Cleansing and not as a L-I and all that other mess.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@shawnyblazes 
What's Up Sis?


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

IDareT'sHair said:


> @shawnyblazes
> What's Up Sis?



Imma need yall  to sneak up on here. ITS DEAD.  I"s BORED

@IDareT'sHair


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@shawnyblazes 
I'm here, so let's talk.  I'm an open book.

Yeah, I really miss the old group.  They were a talkative, enjoyable bunch.


----------



## MileHighDiva

@shawnyblazes, how does the Sarenzo Lemon Cookie Body Frosting compare to the B.A.S.K. Lemon Beignet Body Souffle? Texture and smell?


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

MileHighDiva said:


> @shawnyblazes, how does the Sarenzo Lemon Cookie Body Frosting compare to the B.A.S.K. Lemon Beignet Body Souffle? Texture and smell?



The body frosting is a butter, the souffle is sort of wet to me.  Its a smooth velvet feeling ,the frosting is a buttery type product.   


 I actually used the souffle for my hair.  Did not a thing for my body but my skin is always dry. The frosting is more lasting ,the souffle disappears after awhile.  The souffle was great under a sealer. The frosting is a sealer if you use it for your hair. Great shine @MileHighDiva


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

IDareT'sHair said:


> @shawnyblazes
> I'm here, so let's talk.  I'm an open book.
> 
> Yeah, I really miss the old group.  They were a talkative, enjoyable bunch.



Its sad i dont have any daughters.  Oh, the products I would buy!!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

shawnyblazes said:


> *Its sad i dont have any daughters.  Oh, the products I would buy!!!*


@shawnyblazes
 Lawd.....I'm glad you don't!


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

IDareT'sHair said:


> @shawnyblazes
> Lawd.....I'm glad you don't!



I started doing Josiahs hair,  He gives me a good 5 minutes and thats it!!!  smh.

@IDareT'sHair 

I need a good baby shampoo thats organic and tear free


----------



## IDareT'sHair

So far, this wash day is back to "Normal" *fangas crossed*

So far, there are no crazy problems happening.  Last week was such an anomaly?  I hope those types of wash days are few and far between.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

shawnyblazes said:


> *I need a good baby shampoo thats organic and tear free*



@shawnyblazes
There should be some out there?

*Cackles loudly at your 5 minutes playin' in Mister-Man's Hurr. *

All you gettin' is five minutes!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@shawnyblazes
What you think about that W-E-N deal I bought?

I don't want no trouble outta' Chaz'Nem

Got my APB Cart locked & loaded.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

@shawnyblazes 
When Ari was younger I used babyganics shampoo on her hair. It was just oK so once she got older and stayed somewhat still I started using whatever I used for everyone's hair.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

@IDareT'sHair 
Hey sis. What you using today?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl
I used: APB's White Chocolate Mousse.  What you using? 

If the Ultra Conditioning Souffle is anything at all like this Imma be:

How's the NW21 going?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *When Ari was younger* I used babyganics shampoo on her hair. It was just oK so once she got older and stayed somewhat still I started using whatever I used for everyone's hair.



@curlyhersheygirl
Her still younger!  Such a Cutie Patootie. How's them Art Skillz  (LOL)


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

curlyhersheygirl said:


> @shawnyblazes
> When Ari was younger I used babyganics shampoo on her hair. It was just oK so once she got older and stayed somewhat still I started using whatever I used for everyone's hair.



Yanno , I love babyganics for his wipes, detergent and cleaner.  Let me check out the poo, thanks luv @curlyhersheygirl


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

IDareT'sHair said:


> @shawnyblazes
> What you think about that W-E-N deal I bought?
> 
> I don't want no trouble outta' Chaz'Nem
> 
> Got my APB Cart locked & loaded.




I dunno sis,  I saw that and was like ummm errr.  I have never stepped foot in the wen game. Some folks love it though.  I've never been temped.  Have you use it before? @IDareT'sHair


----------



## IDareT'sHair

shawnyblazes said:


> I dunno sis,  I saw that and was like ummm errr.  I have never stepped foot in the wen game. Some folks love it though.  I've never been temped.  *Have you use it before? *



@shawnyblazes
Nope.  

Will be my 1st time.  I will put in rotation and treat it like any other Cleansing Conditioner.

It's not something I plan on trying to use exclusively or anything.  The Deal and the PJ in me made me take the bait.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

IDareT'sHair said:


> @shawnyblazes
> Nope.
> 
> Will be my 1st time.  I will put in rotation and treat it like any other Cleansing Conditioner.
> 
> It's not something I plan on trying to use exclusively or anything.  The Deal and the PJ in me made me take the bait.



LOL, let me know if it tops Daily Fix @IDareT'sHair


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> Her still younger!  Such a Cutie Patootie. How's them Art Skillz  (LOL)


@IDareT'sHair 
She is but now she stays still to have her hair done. I hope she keeps that up.

Her art has extended to every room now. Everyday I find a new masterpiece lol


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> I used: APB's White Chocolate Mousse.  What you using?
> 
> If the Ultra Conditioning Souffle is anything at all like this Imma be:
> 
> How's the NW21 going?


I'm not sure what I'll use yet.
NW21 is still doing me right. I noticed my new growth is coming in thicker


----------



## divachyk

I missed it, what happened last wash day @IDareT'sHair? 

@shawnyblazes, I think I would grow to hate hair if I had to do mine and a daughter's. 

Hey Ladies!


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

@divachyk 
Hey sis, glad to see you on.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@divachyk 
I got in a situation where I was all knotted, matted, tangled up.  It took me literally hours to detangle.

Totally frustrating.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

shawnyblazes said:


> *LOL, let me know if it tops Daily Fix *



@shawnyblazes
Pffft.  You know it won't

It probably won't top HV Amala Cleanse or DevaCurl No Poo either.  Not to mention DB's Daily and a few other greats I could name off the top of my head.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *Her art has extended to every room now. Everyday I find a new masterpiece lol*



@curlyhersheygirl
Ms. Lady stay busy.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> Ms. Lady stay busy.


@IDareT'sHair 
I blame her playgroup. Every week they have a craft project so she loves to scribble lol


----------



## rileypak

Hey everyone! 
OT: Work is kicking my butt today. 

I'm leaning towards using the entire Up North Naturals line tomorrow for my wash day (minus the twist creme). I'll seal with the Sarenzo Hair Balm instead before putting the UNN gel over it. Hopefully it does me right but that APB co-cleanser will be in the shower just in case...


----------



## divachyk

@curlyhersheygirl, it feels good to be on. Things are so much better and we're praising God for that. Although we still have a ways to go, we're still claiming total healing in advance. 

@IDareT'sHair, oh no. I'm so sorry! I didn't know that. Were you able to work out all the knots?


----------



## rileypak

@divachyk


----------



## MileHighDiva

shawnyblazes said:


> The body frosting is a butter, the souffle is sort of wet to me.  Its a smooth velvet feeling ,the frosting is a buttery type product.
> 
> 
> I actually used the souffle for my hair.  Did not a thing for my body but my skin is always dry. The frosting is more lasting ,the souffle disappears after awhile.  The souffle was great under a sealer. The frosting is a sealer if you use it for your hair. Great shine @MileHighDiva


Thanks for the review!  How does the lemon cookie fragrance compare to the lemon beignet fragrance?  I know the lemon beignet is supposed to be thabomb.com


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

MileHighDiva said:


> Thanks for the review!  How does the lemon cookie fragrance compare to the lemon beignet fragrance?  I know the lemon beignet is supposed to be thabomb.com


 the frosting scent last longer. The beignet to me only lasted so long.  Great scent but nothing tops Sarenzo scents for me.  Folks smell me coming and going.


----------



## Saludable84

I've moved away from poo but still interested in that amala cleanse. Last break they were sold out. 

Still researching that MHC cart  ima play and entertain these butters, but Type 4 might be the one I can depend on to holitdown.


----------



## divachyk

Went to Super Target looking for Oyin - fail! However, I did pick up some clothes for dh though since he's lost weight so the trip wasn't a bust. I still want more Hair Dew though. I'm on a mission to find it before we leave Houston.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> *Hey everyone! *
> *OT: Work is kicking my butt today. *



@rileypak 
Gone & Make Dat Monnnneeee Gurhl....


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@toaster @shawnyblazes @Saludable84 @Aggie and everyone else that came to my rescue during my detangling nightmare.......I appreciate all the helpful tips.

Things went much smoother today.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@shawnyblazes
I'm tryna' figure out if I should try the NW21 Cream?

You said it's pretty non-intrusive?  I may try it.


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @toaster @shawnyblazes @Saludable84 @Aggie and everyone else that came to my rescue during my detangling nightmare.......I appreciate all the helpful tips.
> 
> Things went much smoother today.


@IDareT'sHair 

Awww . It was indeed my pleasure. 

I am so happy to hear your detangling session was so much better today .


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

IDareT'sHair said:


> @shawnyblazes
> I'm tryna' figure out if I should try the NW21 Cream?
> 
> You said it's pretty non-intrusive?  I may try it.


Yes, I keep forgetting I have it.  I'll buy it again though lol.


----------



## Aggie

MileHighDiva said:


> Thanks for the review!  How does the lemon cookie fragrance compare to the lemon beignet fragrance?  I know the lemon beignet is supposed to be thabomb.com


I live in the tropics and that lemon beignet is super moisturizing on my body and smells absolutely amazing. I like my body feeling soft and supple but it isn't especially dry anyway. I just love how long my skin stays hydrated all day with the souffles. I have not tried any  Sarenzo products as yet.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@shawnyblazes 
I think you unlocked the mystery when you said - If you use too much protein your hair mats and tangles up.

And I had mixed Cathy Howse & Spun Sugar together, so that probably didn't help.

I made sure I was very, very careful today with what I was doing/using.


----------



## Aggie

Ladies, 

I finally used up my APB Leave-In Conditioner - the fragrance was honey dew. I did not like this scent at first but believe it or not as time wore on, I grew to love it. It's not bad, not bad at all.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Aggie 
Are you getting of the DC'ers this Sale?  So far I have x4 8oz in a Cart.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Used up:
x1 8oz Oyin Honey Hemp Conditioner (x5-x6 back ups)


----------



## Saludable84

IDareT'sHair said:


> @toaster @shawnyblazes @Saludable84 @Aggie and everyone else that came to my rescue during my detangling nightmare.......I appreciate all the helpful tips.
> 
> Things went much smoother today.



No problem. We all understand le struggle


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Saludable84 said:


> *No problem. We all understand le struggle*



@Saludable84
 Thanks Again!


----------



## Saludable84

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> Are you getting of the DC'ers this Sale?  So far I have x4 8oz in a Cart.



I think I'm up to 10. And I found extra money in my account. Extra money as is in I paid a bill and forgot so put more money there and now there is a surplus. 

Save me.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Saludable84
I'll probably be getting a small mileage check soon.  I'll use it to pay for mine.

*Cackles at 10*.....  In what Scents?


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> Are you getting of the DC'ers this Sale?  So far I have x4 8oz in a Cart.


Oh yes ma'am @IDareT'sHair 

I want the Ultra Conditioning Souffle, the Marula and Honey DC, and the Green Tea, Milk and Honey DC. 

Are there any others you suggest?


----------



## toaster

IDareT'sHair said:


> @toaster @shawnyblazes @Saludable84 @Aggie and everyone else that came to my rescue during my detangling nightmare.......I appreciate all the helpful tips.
> 
> Things went much smoother today.


So happy to hear that!! Natural hair is such a journey.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Aggie said:


> Oh yes ma'am I want the Ultra Conditioning Souffle, the Marula and Honey DC, and the Green Tea, Milk and Honey DC.
> 
> *Are there any others you suggest?*



@Aggie
I don't really buy that much from here.  You have to ask a lot of the APB-Heads on their suggestions.

I may only purchase twice a year?  I get lotions in the Spring, and maybe an occasional purchase in the Fall?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

toaster said:


> *So happy to hear that!! Natural hair is such a journey*.



@toaster
But....You make it look so easy.


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> I don't really buy that much from here.  You have to ask a lot of the APB-Heads on their suggestions.
> 
> I may only purchase twice a year?  I get lotions in the Spring, and maybe an occasional purchase in the Fall?


Okay will do. Thanks hun


----------



## toaster

IDareT'sHair said:


> @toaster
> But....You make it look easy.


What? I didn't tell you about the time I straightened my hip length hair, hopped in the shower without sections, and came out with hair so tangled I had to cut my hair to neck length??

It's never easy. But I'll be tagging you in the roller setting challenge for 2017.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

toaster said:


> *But I'll be tagging you in the roller setting challenge for 2017.*



@toaster
Thanks Lady!But I have no skillz or abilities. 

I would be a dismal failure in there.

Gurl...that's what I call 1 Set Back!  That was terrible.


----------



## divachyk

So glad it went better @IDareT'sHair!!!


----------



## rileypak

APB cart ready. Soultanicals might make the list this weekend if they offer some of the bundle items for sale individually.


----------



## flyygirlll2

Thank you @shawnyblazes I straightened it but it's poofy. Gotta keep this hair stretched. I miss my long relaxed hair.


----------



## flyygirlll2

I bought 2 of the Netwurks Cream and another bottle. I had taken a break for a few weeks. I don't know if it's just me, but I hate parting my hair to put stuff on my scalp. Because my hair is dense, it can be a chore. That's why I've never been consistent regarding growth aids.


I've transferred some of the liquid from the Surge bottle into a dropper bottle to see how that works.


----------



## flyygirlll2

I'm also starting to give away products again. Giving away CJ Curl Rehab, HQS GM, NG Coconut Mango & Marshamallow Cinnamon, and 1 NJoy Essentials Pomade. 

Idk if I should get some stuff from APB now during the sale or go HAM during BF. Ya'll know temptation is beast lol.


----------



## Saludable84

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Saludable84
> I'll probably be getting a small mileage check soon.  I'll use it to pay for mine.
> 
> *Cackles at 10*.....  In what Scents?



I really love Marshamallow Clouds. I think I have two in that. I want Buttercream, but if you don't use it fast enough, I notice starts to have a vanilla extract alcohol type smell so I'm staying away from it unless I know I will use it right away. 

I'm trying out hot butter rum and chocolate. 

Also edited my cart. Took two out and added one more of two I have in my cart. That make 8  not sure if her pumpkin conditioner can replace Darcy's, but we will research.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Saludable84
That's a good point about the Buttercream.

I have that in my Cart too but may switch it out because of that as well.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@rileypak
What 'scents' are you getting your APB in?


----------



## Saludable84

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Saludable84
> That's a good point about the Buttercream.
> 
> I have that in my Cart too but may switch it out because of that as well.



Yeah. I would get it in a cleasing cream or body wash because I know I don't have crazy back stock of either and will get to them quicker. I am no longer using them in conditioner or moisturizers


----------



## rileypak

@IDareT'sHair 
Cherry Bomb, Mango Sorbet, Cotton Candy, and Clean Cotton for the Moisturizing Conditioner and the UCS. I've had cotton candy before and liked it. Clean cotton I have smelled before. The other two will be new to me.
I also have a Cherry Bling DC and a Broccoli Smoothing DC in my cart too.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Saludable84 said:


> Yeah. I would get it in a cleasing cream or body wash because I know I don't have crazy back stock of either and will get to them quicker. I am no longer using them in conditioner or moisturizers



@Saludable84 
That's true.  I noticed it with another one.  I can't remember?  Cookie Crunch maybe?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@rileypak
And just I thought!

NONE of those are on my list


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Im on the fence.  I want to hoard some DC's but I'll be protective styling until March 2017. I will only be deep conditioning seriously every 2 months.

 When Im PS'n, I use a lot of APB Leave in conditioners and ACV to keep my scalp clean.

DO I buy a little now and then a little for BF? ( in regards to the DC's). I know I will pick up 2 leave in conditioners now, plus I already have the Surge, which I will pick up 3 more bottles of soon.  Im down to two of those.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@shawnyblazes
PS'ing for a whole year? WOW!  So, you will only be using products during the take-down and re-install?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl 
G-Mernin' Ms. C.

What scents do you get your APB in?  And what did you end up using last night?


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

@IDareT'sHair 
I used SSI white chocolate cowash yesterday and it was more moisturizing than when I used it during summer. Seems this works better in cooler temps. 

I also used the AY coupon and stocked up on HTN LI's. This LI is really awesome on my hair


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *I also used the AY coupon and stocked up on HTN LI's. This LI is really awesome on my hair*



@curlyhersheygirl
Love these!

Did you get the Growth Lotion and the Protein Leave-In? 

Brownie & Che got me hooked on HTN.  Have you tried the Oil?


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> G-Mernin' Ms. C.
> 
> What scents do you get your APB in?  And what did you end up using last night?


@IDareT'sHair 
Mornin' sis
I usually get amber romance, coconut lime verbena and pink sugar. Everyone in the house likes these so I stick to them.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> Love these!
> 
> Did you get the Growth Lotion and the Protein Leave-In?
> 
> Brownie & Che got me hooked on HTN.  Have you tried the Oil?


@IDareT'sHair 
I already have 2 of the 12oz growth lotion; love that too. I haven't tried the oil though.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

@IDareT'sHair 
Forgot to mention that I used NG's mango & coconut water yesterday


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> Mornin' sis
> I usually get amber romance, coconut lime verbena and pink sugar. *Everyone in the house likes these so I stick to them.*



@curlyhersheygirl
Them Little PJ's over there runnin' thangs. 

Much Love to the Kurl-Kidz.  A bunch of little PJ's


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *I already have 2 of the 12oz growth lotion; love that too. I haven't tried the oil though.*



@curlyhersheygirl
That Growth Lotion is in a class by itself.  I think I have x2 12oz of those too.  That Oil is all that. 

It has Emu you know.  At some point, you got to get that Oil!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *Forgot to mention that I used NG's mango & coconut water yesterday*



@curlyhersheygirl 
This is really nice too.  I think I have her in my one-offs for BF.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> That Growth Lotion is in a class by itself.  I think I have x2 12oz of those too.  That Oil is all that.
> 
> It has Emu you know.  At some point, you got to get that Oil!


@IDareT'sHair 
I will. I just need to use up more of the oils I have in my stash.



IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> This is really nice too.  I think I have her in my one-offs for BF.


Same here. I think I may just be re-uping on the mango and coconut water BF if I get anything from them at all.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl
Even though I don't want to really get any 8oz'ers
I'd get:
Coconut & Mango
Sweet Greens
Slippery Elm
Burdock Root

If she has 30-40% or something like that?  Just to throw her some business.

ETA:  I did pick up the 16oz Pink Clay DC'er a while back.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> Even though I don't want to really get any 8oz'ers
> I'd get:
> Coconut & Mango
> Sweet Greens
> Slippery Elm
> Burdock Root
> 
> If she has 30-40% or something like that?  Just to throw her some business.
> 
> ETA:  I did pick up the 16oz Pink Clay DC'er a while back.


@IDareT'sHair 
I hear ya. If the discount is decent I'll bite.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

IDareT'sHair said:


> @shawnyblazes
> PS'ing for a whole year? WOW!  So, you will only be using products during the take-down and re-install?



Well from Oct to Mar, thats usually winter up here for me @IDareT'sHair


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@shawnyblazes
So, you'll use your products during the take down and re-install? 

How do you maintain?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl @shawnyblazes
Ya'll getting them BF list together???


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

IDareT'sHair said:


> @shawnyblazes
> So, you'll use your products during the take down and re-install?
> 
> How do you maintain?



 Usually what I do after an install is prepoo heavily with  a good oil and get the shed hair out. Then I put a really good deep conditioner on top and let it sit for an hour and then steam. After that I detangle again, and cleanse.   THEN i deep condition again,  rinse and then a light leave in and twist to dry.  I use a lot of moisture for a week, then a protein treatment followed by another install depending on the time line


----------



## rileypak

It's about that time for me to break out the thicker lotions which means I'll finally start using the APB lotions and the PBN Sapote Hair Lotion again


----------



## bajandoc86

Soultanicals has the cutest names for her goodies. I am always tempted to try, and then I remember her awful customer service and the fact that my hair tends not to like her ish.

Ugh.


----------



## Saludable84

curlyhersheygirl said:


> @IDareT'sHair
> I hear ya. If the discount is decent I'll bite.



She usually has decent flash sales with 25% off or slashes the prices and her shipping is like $5.


----------



## Saludable84

bajandoc86 said:


> Soultanicals has the cutest names for her goodies. I am always tempted to try, and then *I remember her awful customer service and the fact that my hair tends not to like her ish.*
> 
> Ugh.





Ive never dealt with her but my hair don't like her stuff either.


----------



## Saludable84

rileypak said:


> It's about that time for me to break out the thicker lotions which means I'll finally start using the APB lotions and the PBN Sapote Hair Lotion again



My hair lotions and creams (I use them as leave-ins) are actually working better now. But Im not heavy handed with anything other than DC so they take forever for me to go through.


----------



## Saludable84

APB updated her site.... for the sale. Let me go edit this cart


----------



## bajandoc86

So the leave in conditioners are included during this sale correct?


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

I just LOVE AY. One hour after placing my order I got shipping notification.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl @shawnyblazes
> Ya'll getting them BF list together???


@IDareT'sHair 
I have a tentative list that will be revised after I make my APB purchase.


----------



## flyygirlll2

@curlyhersheygirl Who is AY?


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

flyygirlll2 said:


> @curlyhersheygirl Who is AY?


@flyygirlll2 
AveYou


----------



## rileypak

TMN arrived...which I forgot I purchased


----------



## divachyk

I want some APB but I'm so far out the loop, I don't even know what to buy. Let me go do some research.


----------



## KinksAndInk

Every time I open a new HH product I love it  This bentonite & sea clay conditioning mask... super slippy and quite moisturizing. I used it as a prepoo/dry dc since I'm sick and couldn't do a full wash day but also couldn't risk letting my hair tangle anymore than it already was. I was able to easily detangle without adding my usual detangler on top.

I hope I have another jar somewhere because my sickness/laziness caused me to use way more than I needed to.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Jakeala:

https://www.etsy.com/listing/216284...=13513021772&x_eaid=21dc96f82b&link_clicked=5


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@divachyk 
Imma try the Ultra Conditioning Souffle



divachyk said:


> *I want some APB but I'm so far out the loop, I don't even know what to buy. Let me go do some research.*



@KinksAndInk 
That's just wrong on so many levels.


KinksAndInk said:


> *Every time I open a new HH product I love it *


----------



## IDareT'sHair

So with APB do you just add the Scents in the Sellers Notes?  Or how do you do it?

@rileypak @flyygirlll2 @Saludable84 @shawnyblazes @NaturallyATLPCH


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> So with APB do you just add the Scents in the Sellers Notes?  Or how do you do it?
> 
> @rileypak @flyygirlll2 @Saludable84 @shawnyblazes @NaturallyATLPCH



Yes. Add the scents in the notes. 
If you're getting the non-UCS listing then list your conditioner and scent in the notes.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@rileypak 
I am getting the UCS?  So, do I add the scents in the Notes?


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak
> I am getting the UCS?  So, do I add the scents in the Notes?



Yes


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl @shawnyblazes
> Ya'll getting them BF list together???


I think I will mostly be looking into Jakeala and maybe Sarenzo products during BF but still not sure yet if I'm ready to add a new vendor to my hair product list. I might replenish my NG leave-ins and deep conditioners as well if they run out at that time.

I love SSI butters but I have a lot in my stash that I'm using up and may need to only re-up about 2 of them and some of their conditioners. I love their butters, creams and conditioners a lot actually.

Bekura Honey Latte, Palm Tapioca, Tonga Mousse, and Body Souffles are on that list *IF* there is a really good sale then. Plus I still have a $7.30 credit with them.

Just to eliminate all the small packages, I may have to use Hattache if they are having a sale.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@rileypak
So basically, the Sale has already started right?  That's the Sale price?


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak
> So basically, the Sale has already started right?  That's the Sale price?



Yes I believe so.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> *Yes I believe so*.



@rileypak



I know I'm workin' your Nerve.  Sorry Girl.


----------



## rileypak

I've got 4 eight ounce conditioners (UCS & Moisturizing Conditioner), 2 four ounce conditioners (Cherry Berry Bling & Broccoli and Avocado Smoothing), 2 leave-ins (Blueberry Cheesecake), and 1 Bamboo Strengthening Spray in my cart right now. 
Still deciding though


----------



## Aggie

I already bought the APB conditioners I wanted.

*Tonight I got:-*

2 Ultra Conditioning Souffles x 8oz jars - I didn't seen any 16 oz jars
6 (4 oz jars) of some other conditioners I just want to try and not sure if I'll ever repurchase. I'm just curious at the moment so I got one of each of:

Marula and Honey Moisturizing Conditioner
Cherry Berry Bling Moisturizing Conditioner
Green Tea, Milk and Honey Moisturizing Conditioner
Buriti Moringa Hair Mask
Not easily Broken Herbal Conditioner
Hibiscus and Pomegranate Deep Conditioner


----------



## rileypak

@IDareT'sHair 
Never Ms. T


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@rileypak 
I guess I need to gone & check out.


----------



## Saludable84

IDareT'sHair said:


> So with APB do you just add the Scents in the Sellers Notes?  Or how do you do it?
> 
> @rileypak @flyygirlll2 @Saludable84 @shawnyblazes @NaturallyATLPCH



If there is no option I put in sellers notes. Usually there is an option unless it's presented.


----------



## rileypak

@Aggie 
She said the bigger jars won't be available until BF


----------



## Saludable84

My issue is that I want moisturizing conditioners and the pumpkin. I actually want all pumpkin because i want the moisturizing conditioner but I have so much crap, I can honestly get by with just one moisturizing conditioner, buy on BF for spring and use up these NG 16oz I have in here (4 btw). I think I'll do that.


----------



## Saludable84

Will probably try the NG Plantain Leave In.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Got my x4 8oz Ultra Conditioning Souffle


----------



## Saludable84

Oh, just purchased 6 conditioners.

UCS x2 with 5 backups Marshmallow Clouds

Moisturizing Conditioner x2 (I couldn't resist) Chocolate

Pumpkin Conditioner x2 Hot Buttered Rum


----------



## flyygirlll2

@IDareT'sHair Yes, you'll have to include the scent you want in the note. I got 2 of the UCS in Cherry Marshmallow and Sugar Cookie Crunch. I'm debating if I should re-up on the Pumpkin Conditioner... I love it for my hair. I really really want a 16 oz of these conditioners, but it's not available right now.


----------



## Saludable84

IDareT'sHair said:


> Got my x4 8oz Ultra Conditioning Souffle



Yassssssssss


----------



## Saludable84

Got my TMN 

I'm still mad I emailed her and never got a response but that stuff came looking, smelling and feeling like  it looks like it will last a while. And I can use them as moisturizers (they aren't butter heavy for me). I've already got wash days planned.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

APB I got:
Marshmallow Clouds
Fairy Dust
Fruit Loops
Chicks Dig It


----------



## flyygirlll2

Ok, sooooo I went back and grabbed the Pumpkin Seed Mask,  Lemongrass Detox Mask, and the Ginger Root Hair Lotion . I thought I could wait but I need a back up of the Pumpkin one.

I got them in  Hot Buttered Rum and Fruit Loops. I still have to stop by the post office to pick up my TMN package.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

flyygirlll2 said:


> *Ginger Root Hair Lotion *.



@flyygirlll2 
I really want this too.

@shawnyblazes says its excellent!


----------



## flyygirlll2

@IDareT'sHair Yesss, I bought it because of @shawnyblazes rave review.


----------



## rileypak

Now I'm trying to decide if I just want everything in four ounces so I can use it faster 
I really should finalize this APB cart


----------



## Aggie

rileypak said:


> Now I'm trying to decide if I just want everything in four ounces so I can use it faster
> I really should finalize this APB cart


I think this was why I got 6 small jars as well. One, I can use them up faster and two, I can see if I like them or not and only repurchase in larger jars the ones I really really like


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@rileypak @Aggie
I already know I want get anywhere near these until probably Spring/Summer 2017.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Still waiting on:
Sarenzo = x3 Pumpkin Cupcake Creamy Oils
APB = x4 UCS DC'ers


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak @Aggie
> I already know I want get anywhere near these until probably Spring/Summer 2017.


@IDareT'sHair

I really want to get to my current APB stash by the end if this year. Then work on the one coming, maybe early next year.


----------



## divachyk

Thank you for the APB recommendation, @IDareT'sHair.

I need to load up on conditioners because surprisingly, the stash is low. That's shocking!


----------



## Saludable84

rileypak said:


> Now I'm trying to decide if I just want everything in four ounces so I can use it faster
> I really should finalize this APB cart



Now you know you too heavy handed to be playing with 4oz


----------



## rileypak

Saludable84 said:


> Now you know you too heavy handed to be playing with 4oz



I am but I need to reserve some space for BF


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@rileypak @shawnyblazes
Yeah....

I agree with @Saludable84  What ya'll PJ's gone do with some durn 4oz's?


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

@IDareT'sHair 
Are you getting anything from Jakeala? 
I'll wait till BF because what I want isn't on sale.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *Are you getting anything from Jakeala?
> I'll wait till BF because what I want isn't on sale.*



@curlyhersheygirl
No.  I didn't see anything I wanted. 

I got a Marshmallow Sweet Honey Hair Thang, a 8oz Silky Oil a while back.

ETA: I want ST'icals Pumpkin Detox.  It sounds really good.


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak @shawnyblazes
> Yeah....
> 
> I agree with @Saludable84  What ya'll PJ's gone do with some durn 4oz's?



Uhhhh use it up faster than a bigger jar?


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> No.  I didn't see anything I wanted.
> 
> I got a Marshmallow Sweet Honey Hair Thang, a 8oz Silky Oil a while back.
> 
> ETA: *I want ST'icals Pumpkin Detox.  It sounds really good.*


@IDareT'sHair 
Me too


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@rileypak
Is there a discount on ST'icals?  How many uses to do get out of a 4oz?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *Me too*



@curlyhersheygirl
Imma need a discount tho'.  If not, I'll wait until BF. 

I think this will work great on our Hair. 

OT: Jakeala's Beau Vert is a good Detox too.  Brownie use to swear by NG's Lemon Detox.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> Imma need a discount tho'.  If not, I'll wait until BF.
> 
> I think this will work great on our Hair.
> 
> OT: Jakeala's Beau Vert is a good Detox too.  Brownie use to swear by NG's Lemon Detox.


@IDareT'sHair 
I think so too.
Right now Beau Vert and APB's lemongrass detox are my favorite clay masks. I use them once a month to snap back my coils.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *I use them once a month to snap back my coils.*



@curlyhersheygirl
*CACKLES LOUDLY*
Gurl...Not the Snap Back?

For some reason this cracked me up!

Just checked out from ST'icals

OT: I bought Sarenzo's Peppermint & Tea Tree Detox.  I hope I like it.


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak
> Is there a discount on ST'icals?  How many uses to do get out of a 4oz?



Soultanicals 30% off code: FIL30

From 4 ounces, I get two uses if it's thick and 1.5 uses if it's thinner.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> *Soultanicals 30% off code: FIL30*
> 
> From 4 ounces, I get two uses if it's thick and 1.5 uses if it's thinner.



@rileypak
Thank You.  You stay getting me together the last couple days.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@rileypak
You know, after seeing the packaging on the Caramel Agave, I decided I didn't want it.

Don't ask me why?

For some reason, I thought it was going to be in a Jar/DC'er or something? 

It still sounds goodt.  I can't wait for you review.


----------



## rileypak

@IDareT'sHair


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak
> You know, after seeing the packaging on the Caramel Agave, I decided I didn't want it.
> 
> Don't ask me why?
> 
> For some reason, I thought it was going to be in a Jar/DC'er or something?  It still sounds goodt. I can't wait for your review.



I'll likely use it like I use YAM and Honey Hair Thang - on top of other DCs for an extra boost


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


>



@rileypak
Thanks Girl.

But hey wait a minute........Should I REALLY be thankin' you? 

*glances over at Pay-Pal Acct.*


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> *CACKLES LOUDLY*
> Gurl...Not the Snap Back?
> 
> For some reason this cracked me up!
> 
> Just checked out from ST'icals
> 
> OT: I bought Sarenzo's Peppermint & Tea Tree Detox.  I hope I like it.


@IDareT'sHair 
You're too much lol

I have my eye on those Sarenzo DC's too


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> *I'll likely use it like I use YAM and Honey Hair Thang - on top of other DCs for an extra boost*



@rileypak
Oh Okay.

In my heart, I don't think nothing can compare to our BAE M:C Caramel  (Except maybe that E'tae) @shawnyblazes

I'll just keep using Sweet Honey & YAM.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

I only buy my DCs in 4ozs because I usually cocktail.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *You're too much lol*
> 
> I have my eye on those Sarenzo DC's too



@curlyhersheygirl
Um...Yeah!.....

Not The Good Ol' Snap-Back

*slowly lifts mind out of the gutter*


----------



## IDareT'sHair

shawnyblazes said:


> *I only buy my DCs in 4ozs because I usually cocktail*.



@shawnyblazes
Oh...Okay....Make Sense


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Hiiiiiii ladies.


 Im debating whether to get Soultanicals


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@shawnyblazes @rileypak @flyygirlll2

I can't wait until Ya'll get your ST'icals Bundles.  Hopefully, that's soon.  Then ya'll can tell us how those products are before we get them.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Let's "try" to get back on this N/B October 2 at Midnight and "try" to go until at least Hallo-ween.


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> Let's "try" to get back on this N/B October 2 at Midnight and "try" to go until at least Hallo-ween.



I agree


----------



## Saludable84

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak @shawnyblazes
> Yeah....
> 
> I agree with @Saludable84  What ya'll PJ's gone do with some durn 4oz's?



I use 4oz easy when I was relaxed. I can squeeze 3oz on a whole head if Im good, but that heavily depends on the wash day.
By the time you finish using them.... youll have space alright


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I noticed earlier this week (after it was over) TMN had a 1 Day Flash Sale.  She coulda' let somebody know she was having a Sale. 

Ain't nobody got time to keep running checking your site. #ANGTFD

I hate when vendors do this.  I would have probably picked up some more Condition Me Softly.

Lemme go find that Thread.


----------



## flyygirlll2

I just grabbed ST'nicals Detox mask and the Agave whatever it's called. I'll be using it the Ageve one just like @rileypak says; on to of my DC's for an extra boost. I grabbed the Detox since it has Pumpkin which I like.


My Siamese Twists and Netwurks 21 order from Locabeauty should be here tommorow. Locabeauty ships quick which I appreciate. 


At this point, my BF list is sooooooo lit right now


----------



## Saludable84

IDareT'sHair said:


> Let's "try" to get back on this N/B October 2 at Midnight and "try" to go until at least Hallo-ween.



Yes. I should be good for a while.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

I want to get a Caramel and Detox but what If i get the bundle and it sucks. 

AND my hair appt is the 10th!!!!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> *I agree *



@rileypak 
Pfffft. 
I know YOU do!


----------



## Saludable84

@rileypak 
Its like being in PJ's Anonymous and your like the worse sponsor.

And Im right behind you.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

flyygirlll2 said:


> *I just grabbed ST'nicals Detox* * I grabbed the Detox since it has Pumpkin which I like.*



@flyygirlll2
Good. 

We can all compare notes on the Pumpkin Detox.  I'm like you, I'm a sucka' for Pumpkin especially this time of year.


----------



## rileypak

@IDareT'sHair @Saludable84 

Yes. The N/B will be back on


----------



## flyygirlll2

@IDareT'sHair I didn't get the ST'nicals bundle. I was more interested in the Agave product but given that there's a sale right now, I figured why not 

I have not been receiving any emails from TMN regarding any sales. I mean, how are folks supposed to know what's happening??  

I can understand getting a 4 oz product since you can go through it quicker, but with the way my hair is set up....


----------



## IDareT'sHair

flyygirlll2 said:


> *I have not been receiving any emails from TMN regarding any sales. I mean, how are folks supposed to know what's happening?? *
> 
> *I can understand getting a 4 oz product since you can go through it quicker, but with the way my hair is set up.... *


@flyygirlll2
Yeah, I was really salty about that when I saw it.  Of course I tried the Code (and of course it didn't work).

I buy my Sweet Honey Hair Thangs in 4oz Jars.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> Um...Yeah!.....
> 
> Not The Good Ol' Snap-Back
> 
> **slowly lifts mind out of the gutter**


@IDareT'sHair 
You have me dying over here


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl
I'd like some more detoxes, but it seems like most of them have Lemon.  Which I can understand since Lemon will help draw out impurities.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> Let's "try" to get back on this N/B October 2 at Midnight and "try" to go until at least Hallo-ween.


@IDareT'sHair 
Agreed. I have been shopping hard lately and not just hair stuff . So many great deals out there right now, resisting is hard.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Waiting On:
Sarenzo
Soultanicals
Annabelle's


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> I'd like some more detoxes, but it seems like most of them have Lemon.  Which I can understand since Lemon will help draw out impurities.


@IDareT'sHair 
That does make sense. I know you would love APB's detox but that has lemongrass in it


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *Agreed. I have been shopping hard lately and not just hair stuff* . So many great deals out there right now, resisting is hard.



@curlyhersheygirl
So, Have I.  H-A-R-D!  I got to slow my roll.

Are you going to get any Pumpkin Detox 30% = FIL


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

@IDareT'sHair 
I'll wait to get that ST detox. Hopefully I hear some reviews before BF


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *That does make sense. I know you would love APB's detox but that has lemongrass in it*



@curlyhersheygirl
I still have (and use) SM's Purification.  I went kinda crazy when I thought it was being discontinued. 

Not sure how many jars of that I have left? But IMO Beau Vert is way better than that.  I have high hopes for Sarenzo's.

It would be nice if someone had an ACV one.  I think there may be a few out there?


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> So, Have I.  H-A-R-D!  I got to slow my roll.
> 
> Are you going to get any Pumpkin Detox 30% = FIL


@IDareT'sHair 
It's all gone I guess that's the sign I should really wait


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl
ST'cals has been really impressive lately.

The Molasses Reconstruct and the Strand Repair is great.  You should try these.

Also, Afrotastic Curl Elastic and my love.....Conditioning Curl Cream.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> ST'cals has been really impressive lately.  The Molasses Reconstruct and the Strand Repair is great.  You should try these.
> 
> Also, Afrotastic Curl Elastic and my love Conditioning Curl Cream.


@IDareT'sHair 
That's good to know. I'll take a chance on a DC or mask from her since we use those frequently here. Other stuff takes a long time to get used up.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

@IDareT'sHair 
How was the shipping cost at ST?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

shawnyblazes said:


> *I want to get a Caramel and Detox but what If i get the bundle and it sucks. *



@shawnyblazes 
That's smart thinking.  
But then it's such a gamble because you "could" potentially love it and have a back up.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

IDareT'sHair said:


> @shawnyblazes
> That's smart thinking.
> But then it's such a gamble because you "could" potentially love it and have a back up.



I'm sitting down somewhere.  Im focused on getting my hair to where I want it for the next  6 months.  out of sight and in crochet braids.  

Spritz's will be go tos and Xcel21.


 * putting that PJ cape in the closet*


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *How was the shipping cost at ST?*



@curlyhersheygirl
For those two it was $7 and some change.

Yeah, I try to stick to the Deep Conditioners.

I gave Che and several others all my Knot Sauce and Buttas, Marulas and all the other "Stylers".

I do really like the Curlplay Cowash.  But it's 8oz's and I had x2 bottles and blew skrait through it. 

I'd like to replace it, but I wish it was 16oz's.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

shawnyblazes said:


> ** putting that PJ cape in the closet**



@shawnyblazes
...............

You'll be all Crocheted Up for BF.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

shawnyblazes said:


> I'm sitting down somewhere.  Im focused on getting my hair to where I want it for the next  6 months.  out of sight and in crochet braids.
> 
> Spritz's will be go tos and Xcel21.
> 
> 
> * putting that PJ cape in the closet*


@shawnyblazes 
I've been trying to put my cape in the closet for well over a year now, but it has a mind of its own.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *I've been trying to put my cape in the closet for well over a year now, but it has a mind of its own*.



@curlyhersheygirl @shawnyblazes
My Cape Won't Come Off!  It's a Permanent Attachment. 

Just like Ya'lls, so Ya'll both need to stop playin'

And if I try to think about takin' it off somebody like a @rileypak will come in and make me put it back on


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Used up 11oz AO GPB. That was the last bottle in my stash Now I need a protein R/O conditioner to replace it.


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> And if I try to think about takin' it off somebody like a @rileypak will come in and make me put it back on


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I still need to keep working on my BF list.  As far as my one-offs, I really wouldn't mind buying another SD's Destination Hydration.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *Used up 11oz AO GPB. That was the last bottle in my stash Now I need a protein R/O conditioner to replace it.*



@curlyhersheygirl
I have x1 bottle left.  And x1 HSR and x2 WC.  After that, my AO Stash will be depleted.

What Protein R/O do you have in mind?  HV's MoistPRO is still basically a Balancer. HV's Acai Phyto Berry is good.  You should read up on that one.

You could also look at Nature's Gate Biotin, Keratin or Collagen or one of theirs or JASONS.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

IDareT'sHair said:


> @shawnyblazes
> ...............
> 
> You'll be all Crocheted Up for BF.


but my pockets wont. I will have to reup for summer/spring


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


>



@rileypak
You are the Debil......


----------



## IDareT'sHair

shawnyblazes said:


> *but my pockets wont.*
> 
> *I will have to reup for summer/spring*



@shawnyblazes
  True. True.

Good Point.


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak
> You are the Debil......


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I think Imma work an AE Garlic Treatment in tomorrow's Wash Day (Maintenance).


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


>



@rileypak
You know I got "Stash Issues" and you won't let me be great.


----------



## rileypak

@IDareT'sHair 

Or am I?


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

shawnyblazes said:


> *but my pockets wont*. I will have to reup for summer/spring


@shawnyblazes


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> *Or am I? *



@rileypak
Gurl....You know you wrong.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl
We gotta' really tighten up these lists Curly.

I still want/need another jar of CTDG.  I have multiples of the other stuff.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl @rileypak @shawnyblazes @flyygirlll2

I'm still tryna' process why Jakeala would have a Sale on stuff nobody wants?


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> We gotta' really tighten up these lists Curly.
> 
> I still want/need another jar of CTDG.  I have multiples of the other stuff.


@IDareT'sHair 
Yeah, I should have the list finalized by Halloween.


----------



## rileypak

I want to try that SM Sacha.Inchi stuff all of a sudden


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

@rileypak 
SM is like a bad Ex, they won't let me forget they exist


----------



## flyygirlll2

@IDareT'sHair Yeah, I checked to see what Jakeala had for sale and quickly clicked the X button. I've had a mock cart from there for a little bit, so when I saw nothing in my cart was part of the sale I KIM.

@rileypak I like the Sacha Inchi DC.  That's the only DC from SM so far that my hair likes besides the PM. I haven't felt moved to try the other stuff yet.


----------



## Saludable84

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl @rileypak @shawnyblazes @flyygirlll2
> 
> I'm still tryna' process why Jakeala would have a Sale on stuff nobody wants?



I stopped processing it as soon as I hit the X button.


----------



## rileypak

I think I want to try the SI masque, SI smoothie, and Shea Cupuacu Gel Cream...


----------



## MileHighDiva

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl @rileypak @shawnyblazes @flyygirlll2
> 
> I'm still tryna' process why Jakeala would have a Sale on stuff nobody wants?


Have you tried the beer dc yet?  Is so, is it anygood?  I already have her version of creamy oil and silky oil.


----------



## flyygirlll2

Today marks 2 years since my last relaxer. I almost forgot until I saw the date. No lies are told when they call it a journey.


----------



## rileypak

flyygirlll2 said:


> Today marks 2 years since my last relaxer. I almost forgot until I saw the date. No lies are told when they call it a journey.



A journey it is but congrats!!


----------



## bajandoc86

I ended up getting some stuff from Soultanicals. Ugh. And I bet I won't like not one of them. Hell there is no real place for any of em in my regimen right now but I convinced myself that sometime in 2017 I will incorporate them somehow. They sounded so yummy. Sigh.

Madness. LOL!

Made my APB purchase this morning, so I'm good.


----------



## BrownBetty

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl @rileypak @shawnyblazes @flyygirlll2
> 
> I'm still tryna' process why Jakeala would have a Sale on stuff nobody wants?


 

Girl... I saw sale and was excited. I saw what was on sale and started to boo.
I'm looking at APB and ST. I may pick up a couple o things.
My BF list hasn't even been started. So sad.
‎


----------



## IDareT'sHair

BrownBetty said:


> G*irl... I saw sale and was excited. I saw what was on sale and started to boo.*
> ‎



@BrownBetty
I agree.  Wasn't that Sale a Hotmess.  I'm like really? #BOO

My list has been done.  I would be good if I stuck to it.  I'm always suckered in by "Randoms" and Impulse Purchases.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

flyygirlll2 said:


> *Today marks 2 years since my last relaxer. I almost forgot until I saw the date. No lies are told when they call it a journey*.



@flyygirlll2


We made it Gurl.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

MileHighDiva said:


> *Have you tried the beer dc yet?  Is so, is it anygood?  *I already have her version of creamy oil and silky oil.



@MileHighDiva
I have not and I have x2 Jars of that.  I'll put that one & Dope in my 8oz Use-Up Rotation.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *SM is like a bad Ex, they won't let me forget they exist*



@curlyhersheygirl


I'm glad I never dated him.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@rileypak
I had to change up my Regi for tomorrow.


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak
> I had to change up my Regi for tomorrow.



I'm hoping I can even get to my regimen before the week starts. 
Though thankfully my hair is in decent shape if I decide to postpone until next week


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> 
> 
> I'm glad I never dated him.


@IDareT'sHair 
Yeah you're lucky lol


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

I need to figure out what I'll be using tomorrow.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl 
Imma DC tomorrow with BoBeam. 

I currently have x3 DC'ers open:
LACE Brahmi
BoBeam
BelNouvo


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *I need to figure out what I'll be using tomorrow.*



@curlyhersheygirl
I 'switched' up my Regi to incorporate some AE Garlic.


----------



## rileypak

@flyygirlll2 I think it was you who was also interested in the Latinoil Chia Curls BB Curl Creme.
Think I'm going to try it on a week when I'll be shampooing the following week... I'll definitely post a review when I do use it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@rileypak
Are your Sinuses any better?


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak
> Are your Sinuses any better?




Sadly no. I've been taking all kinds of meds and immune support stuff to speed this sickness along.

Thanks for asking sis


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

@IDareT'sHair 
I have BoBeam opened as well, I may use that or AE garlic.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Can someone recommend a replacement for AO GPB? I'm so sad I can't get this anymore.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Saludable84 said:


> *I stopped processing it as soon as I hit the X button*.



@Saludable84 
The reason I couldn't process it was the fact that she promised a Sale in August and then didn't have it and then this one in September, but it was "stuff" nobody wants.

So, it was hard for me to see where she was coming from.


----------



## flyygirlll2

@rileypak @IDareT'sHair Thanks ladies, ya'll know the struggle can be real.

@rileypak Yes, I was interested in that product. Can't wait to hear what you think about it. Hope you feel better soon.

@curlyhersheygirl I was wondering the same thing. It was listed on Vitacost over the summer but it was on backorder for like a month, so I ended up canceling the order.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

IDareT'sHair said:


> *What Protein R/O do you have in mind?  HV's MoistPRO is still basically a Balancer. HV's Acai Phyto Berry is good.  You should read up on that one.
> 
> You could also look at Nature's Gate Biotin, Keratin or Collagen or one of theirs or JASONS.*



@curlyhersheygirl
These are the one's I recommended that might be a R/O replacement for GPB.

ETA:  Also look at Millcreek.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

IDareT'sHair said:


> *ETA:  Also look at Millcreek.*


@curlyhersheygirl


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> These are the one's I recommended that might be a R/O replacement for GPB.


@IDareT'sHair 
Oooo thanks sis. I have MoistPro and I'll check out Nature's gate.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

@IDareT'sHair 
The conditioners at Millcreek look very promising. Thanks


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *The conditioners at Millcreek look very promising. Thanks*


@curlyhersheygirl
Millcreek use to be really popular here early in my HHJ.  They make a good product.  I've used quite a bit from this line.  And you can get it a Vita-cost, I-HERB and those other places.


----------



## Saludable84

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Saludable84
> The reason I couldn't process it was the fact that she promised a Sale in August and then didn't have it and then this one in September, but it was "stuff" nobody wants.
> 
> So, it was hard for me to see where she was coming from.



When I saw that list my mouth dropped. It was a joke. And as usual, only this amount is in stock so when it's gone that's it! 

Why are you having a sale then? Did you need a new pair of shoes and decide you need them by next weekend? 

Siamese Twist.... I don't have time to be on your website every twenty seconds refreshing and I find her whole flash sale type rude. Email someone. She clearly has a problem with that


----------



## Saludable84

curlyhersheygirl said:


> @IDareT'sHair
> The conditioners at Millcreek look very promising. Thanks



I loved their keratin and biotin. I've often thought of revisiting them. I used them as deep conditioners but they worked well even after 5 minutes and my hair health improved greatly with them.


----------



## rileypak

Ship ship from Sarenzo.

Waiting on APB and Soultanicals now.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Saludable84 said:


> *When I saw that list my mouth dropped. It was a joke. And as usual, only this amount is in stock so when it's gone that's it!  Why are you having a sale then? Did you need a new pair of shoes and decide you need them by next weekend?  Siamese Twist.... I don't have time to be on your website every twenty seconds refreshing and I find her whole flash sale type rude. Email someone. She clearly has a problem with that *


@Saludable84
I Agree.  Jakeala coulda' kept that tawdry little Sale. 

And I have almost completely written off Siamese Twists even though they were my personal Best Vendor of 2015 and a hair-saver for me last Fall/Winter.  But her Sales were really good then (with a decent discount) and both prices and shipping was affordable.

This year she has been a total bust.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> *Ship ship from Sarenzo.*



@rileypak
Ooooo Lemme go look & see if I got one!

ETA:  No ship notice for me.


----------



## rileypak

I want to try the Mill Creek conditioners now


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@rileypak
I ordered on 09/23.  When did you place your order?


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak
> I ordered on 09/23.  When did you place your order?



Ordered on 09/16


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> *I want to try the Mill Creek conditioners now*



@rileypak 

Girl Hursh 
No You Don't!

Honestly, if I was @curlyhersheygirl I'd probably get Hairveda. 

I've long moved on from Mill Creek.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> *Ordered on 09/16*



@rileypak
Ooops!  I just convo'ed them to check my Status.


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak
> 
> Girl Hursh
> No You Don't!



I do! 
It won't be any time soon...but I do want to try a bottle or two. My hair loves keratin and collagen and their conditioners seem to have it in almost all of them.

ETA: I have to start considering products to fill the void that will be left by the loss of M:C Hair Caramel Treatment


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> *I do! *
> *It won't be any time soon...but I do want to try a bottle or two. My hair loves keratin and collagen and their conditioners seem to have it in almost all of them.*
> *ETA: I have to start considering products to fill the void that will be left by the loss of M:C Hair Caramel Treatment *



@rileypak
Great!  If you think they'll work for you that's wonderful.

Clawd....Don't remind me about losing M:C Caramel.I don't even want to think about it.


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> Clawd....Don't remind me about losing M:C Caramel.I don't even want to think about it.



The time will come sis. We must start preparing ourselves for the inevitable


----------



## flyygirlll2

I just checked Hairveda and I didn't see the MoistPro available. I used to use the Milcreek Keratin Conditioner when I was relaxed.


----------



## Saludable84

Got my notice from Sarenzo this morning.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Saludable84
When did you order?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

flyygirlll2 said:


> I just checked Hairveda and I didn't see the MoistPro available. *I used to use the Milcreek Keratin Conditioner when I was relaxed.*


@flyygirlll2
It seems like Mill Creek use to offer more products?  I looked and didn't see much.

ETA:  If you look here you can read about both Acai Phyto Berry and MoistPRO

http://www.hairveda.com/Product-Guide-13.html


----------



## flyygirlll2

@rileypak @IDareT'sHair I still have a full bottle of the MC Caramel in the fridge along with the Shikakai (?) mud wash. I forget I have stuff until ya'll mention it lol.  

I feel like buying something . I've been giving stuff away to a few ladies at work. One of them is transitioning, so I've been bringing her bags of products.


----------



## Saludable84

@IDareT'sHair i will pick up my other package from her tomorrow. I always do the hand test and so far she passed. I can see her being a staple, but I know I would have to haul on a good sale AND just have faith in the fact that she will ship on time. If I have to contact her, I'm in trouble. 

@rileypak millcreek was great, but I think you should only try if you are set on having an OTG back up.


----------



## flyygirlll2

@IDareT'sHair I used to to see other products from that line too, idk what happened. I've seen the Keratin and Biotin one at Marshall's though.


----------



## Saludable84

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Saludable84
> When did you order?



9/17 I believe. And I didn't catch the sale. I also emailed her about my "sale" items.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

IDareT'sHair said:


> @flyygirlll2
> It seems like Mill Creek use to offer more products?  I looked and didn't see much.
> 
> *ETA:  If you look here you can read about both Acai Phyto Berry and MoistPRO*
> 
> http://www.hairveda.com/Product-Guide-13.html



@flyygirlll2


----------



## IDareT'sHair

flyygirlll2 said:


> *I feel like buying something *. I've been giving stuff away to a few ladies at work. One of them is transitioning, so I've been bringing her bags of products.



@flyygirlll2
I've been fighting this all evening.

I started to mention this earlier, but I didn't want Ya'll to think I was Crazy!...


----------



## flyygirlll2

@IDareT'sHair Thanks. The Moistpro sounds good, but I still don't see it on the site to purchase. Is this one of those limited time products?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I did a really nice Swap with another poster this evening for a 16oz CTDG


----------



## IDareT'sHair

flyygirlll2 said:


> *Thanks. The Moistpro sounds good, but I still don't see it on the site to purchase. Is this one of those limited time products?*



@flyygirlll2
No, it's offered all the time.  It's part of their regula' product offerings. Maybe it is just OOS?

Good Stuff.  You will like it.  It's a nice Balancer.


----------



## flyygirlll2

@IDareT'sHair I know . DH's Bday is next week and I purchased his gifts  online, but afterwards I wanted to buy a hair product


----------



## flyygirlll2

@IDareT'sHair Oh ok. I even looked on Hattache to see if they had it, but they don't. That's what I want, something balancing.


Yaaaaaas to getting a CTDG on a swap. Love this product.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

flyygirlll2 said:


> *Yaaaaaas to getting a CTDG on a swap. Love this product.*



@flyygirlll2
I know.  I am over the Moon.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@flyygirlll2
You should convo BJ'Nem and tell them you wish to purchase some MoistPRO. 

They'll sell it to you.

Cause BJ gone get her monnnneeeeeeeeeeee  Send them an email.


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> ETA:  If you look here you can read about both Acai Phyto Berry and MoistPRO
> 
> http://www.hairveda.com/Product-Guide-13.html



I'll have to start looking into my options since I'm down to two bottles of Caramel Treatment


----------



## IDareT'sHair

flyygirlll2 said:


> * I purchased his gifts  online, but afterwards I wanted to buy a hair product*



@flyygirlll2
You got APB right? 

I know.  I wanted to buy something else knowing I don't need another thing.

So that "Swap" was right on time.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> *I'll have to start looking into my options since I'm down to two bottles of Caramel Treatment*


@rileypak
Girl...I don't know what Imma do?  I woulda' been at this point sooner if it wasn't for you.

I mean I love Claudie's Protein and HV's Methi and a few others, but there is nothing in my stash like this one (as far as a Handmade).


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> *I'll have to start looking into my options since I'm down to two bottles of Caramel Treatment*



@rileypak 
Oh, I thought we were going to try E'tae?


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak
> Girl...I don't know what Imma do?  I woulda' been at this point sooner if it wasn't for you.
> 
> I mean I love Claudie's Protein and HV's Methi and a few others, but there is nothing in my stash like this one (as far as a Handmade).



You're welcome 

I know!! I love Claudie's and Curl Junkie but I have nothing else like it in my stash. So unique...it will be missed


----------



## flyygirlll2

@IDareT'sHair I sent an email  lol. Yeah I grabbed some APB, but you know how it is when those pj senses get lit and you start feenin'


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak
> Oh, I thought we were going to try E'tae?



I didn't think it was protein based though. I thought it was a moisture treatment...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> *I didn't think it was protein based though. I thought it was a moisture treatment...*



@rileypak
Oh.  I thought it would be more like M:C


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak
> Oh.  I thought it would be more like M:C



I could be wrong...
@shawnyblazes is the E'tae a reconstructor or a moisture treatment?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@rileypak
I'm going to miss M:C Caramel Treatment.  The Icky-Sticky Gooey Deliciousness.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

For some strange reason, I'm excited about doing my hair tomorrow. 

It's not like I'm using anything new or doing anything different, but I'm all set.

I just hope I still have this same energy and enthusiasm tomorrow a.m.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

flyygirlll2 said:


> *I sent an email  lol.* Yeah I grabbed some APB, but you know how it is when those pj senses get lit and you start feenin'


@flyygirlll2
Good.
They've sold me anything/everything I've asked for when it wasn't listed.


----------



## Saludable84

flyygirlll2 said:


> @IDareT'sHair I sent an email  lol. Yeah I grabbed some APB, but you know how it is when those pj senses get lit and you start feenin'



Yeah I need to buy something ASAP.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My itch/urge kinda passed after my "Swap" but tomorrow is a new day.

@Saludable84


----------



## Saludable84

Waiting for APB:
Lotus Flower (didn't ship last order but I asked her to wait since I had to order again)
Ayurvedic Hair Cleansing Creams x2
Hair and Body Butta x2
UMC x2
Moisturizing Conditioner x2
Pumpkin Conditioner x2

Siamese Twist (I need to pick up):
Banana Cream x2 

Komaza (I need to pick up):
Pona Scalp Treatment

Still running on these innanet streets.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Saludable84 said:


> *Still running on these innanet streets*.



@Saludable84
Me too Sis.  Me too.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Here is my Preliminary BF List: *all contingent on Sales & Discounts*

My BF Hattache Cart:
x1 Naturalista Juicy b/up
x2 SSI Peach, b/up
x1-2 Kiwi Kiss
x1-2 Pomegranate b/up
x2 CRN Moroccan & Pear (back up) This is getting great reviews b/up

Bel Nouvo:
x2 Amaretto Hair Cremes

My MHC:
x2 Sophia's Old Fashion Hair Grease
x2 Type3 (undecided)

Hairveda *all back ups*:
Amla Cleanse
MoistPRO
Moist24/7
Acai Phyto
Red Tea
Whipped Clouds

BeeMine:
x1 16oz Bee-U-Ti-Ful b/up

Qhemet Biologics:
x1 16oz CTDG (back up) b/up

Cathy Howse:
x1 UBH DC'er b/up

The Pomade Shop:
x1 8oz Rosemary
x1 8oz Peppermint

Bekura:
x2 Tonga Mousse

My One-Offs:
Naturelle Grow
SD's Destination Hydration
Curl Junkie Strengthening Conditioner
Claudie Reconstructor
Cream & Coco Tinctures


----------



## rileypak

*My preliminary BF list right now*
Hattache (the bulk of my purchases will be from here: Shescentit, Mielle Organics, CRN, Anita Grant)
CurlMart (Curl Junkie & Ouidad only unless either company has a better sale)
MHC
Komaza Care
APB
x2-3 randoms

ETA: added another


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@rileypak
I relisted a few things and also listed what are back ups.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@rileypak
I know I won't get all this, but it helps me see what I'm looking at/dealing with.

I just hope I don't trip myself up with a bunch of one-offs.


----------



## Aggie

*So far what has arrived but I haven't picked up yet:*

My Slap Caps from Satin lined caps
Bask & Bloom Healthy Hair Bundle order
Shescentit order
Amazon - Hair Tube Wraps in various colors


----------



## Saludable84

So far, my list looks like:
APB
Naturelle Grow
MHC
Texture Me Natural*
Komaza
Sarenzo

Not sure if I will do one-offs but I want to look back at bask and bloom.

*she better have a good sale


----------



## Saludable84

I was at Silk Dreams..... she got rid of her x2 deals. Hit the X quick.


----------



## Saludable84

Siamese Twist still having this sale with no merchandise???? 

Do I ask Sway or ask Birdman for a punchline?


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

So, as many mixed feelings as I have about Soultanicals, I used one of my 25% off rewards to renew my VIP. Free shipping sucked me in. 
With that being said, I used my $10 credit to get the Pumpkin Detox mask.
Hey, if your company offered a deal like that, I'd be trying things to make them work on my hair too. That 25% off plus discounts up to 55% off with the stackable codes I just can't resist.

Now I'm sure I'll get this mask right before Christmas when pumpkins are no longer in season .


----------



## Saludable84

Sarenzo made me happy. 

Am I finished or Am I done. 

I blame @rileypak


----------



## flyygirlll2

@Saludable84 Is Sarenzo still having a sale? I'm sitting in a corner itching to buy something  I want the style frosting or the hair milk.

I woke up really early and went to the post office to pick up my packages from TMN, Locobeauty, and Siamese Twists.


----------



## Aggie

*This morning I just used up:*

1 JASON Naturals Thin to Thick Shampoo
1 Terrene Fusions Ultra Rich Mango Deep Conditioner - this was surprisingly very moisturizing on my hair, melted right in. It's extremely thick and wonderfully softening. Naturelle Grow Marshmallow and Mango & Coconut are still a tiny bit better at softening and detangling so I'll stick with those.


----------



## rileypak

Saludable84 said:


> Sarenzo made me happy.
> 
> Am I finished or Am I done.
> 
> I blame @rileypak



You're welcome


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

flyygirlll2 said:


> @Saludable84 Is Sarenzo still having a sale? I'm sitting in a corner itching to buy something  I want the style frosting or the hair milk.
> 
> I woke up really early and went to the post office to pick up my packages from TMN, Locobeauty, and Siamese Twists.


Yes, they are having sales on creamy oils, body frostings, Falloween boxes, etc. It may be posted in the sales thread.

Yesterday was the last day to get 25% off all hair things.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

I'm taking these Marleys out today. Now I need to figure out what I'm going to use this month for the October thread.


----------



## rileypak

Morning ladies 

I need to take a look at everything that's open right now (minus stylers, butters, & oils) cause I really need to use all that stuff up.
That might be my October plan...


----------



## flyygirlll2

@NaturallyATLPCH Oh ok. That sucks. I wish I knew yesterday was the last day.


----------



## Saludable84

flyygirlll2 said:


> @Saludable84 Is Sarenzo still having a sale? I'm sitting in a corner itching to buy something  I want the style frosting or the hair milk.
> 
> I woke up really early and went to the post office to pick up my packages from TMN, Locobeauty, and Siamese Twists.



They have a sale code HAIR for 25% off the month of September. And now that I just realize today is 10/1, you better run!


----------



## Saludable84

I used the code on two hair styling products at Sarenzo 

I bought 3 things all hair and I got the 25% off.


----------



## flyygirlll2

@Saludable84 Thanks! I just used the code and it still worked! I got the style frosting and hair jelly. I'm mad that I didn't grab the cuapu (?) hair milk when it was available.


----------



## Saludable84

So I took out the NG Jamaica Me Crazy but I'm gonna put it back in the fridge. 

I'm going to also give away my SM JBCO Masque because it's too hard for right now. I think it's a Summer/Winter product for me. I'm just gonna give it away because I won't let it sit there for 3 months. 

I'm doing protein today so I'll take out my SD Shea What! Deux because I love that stuff after protein and it's from 2014. It's so bittersweet though  

Maybe I'll pull out some Darcys and make myself feel all the way better


----------



## Saludable84

flyygirlll2 said:


> @Saludable84 Thanks! I just used the code and it still worked! I got the style frosting and hair jelly. I'm mad that I didn't grab the cuapu (?) hair milk when it was available.



Email and see if their still selling it. Let me know if they discontinued as well.


----------



## Saludable84

Picked up my Komaza and my TMN. 

TMN still never responded to my email but her shipping was on point and she has very nice handwriting. Both orders she sent me a thank you note. I like her a little bit


----------



## flyygirlll2

@Saludable84 I sent her an email. Have you tried the hair milk yet?

ETA- I picked up my TMN this morning too but haven't opened anything I've picked up today yet. She's never responded right away but she eventually did later when I contacted her. So far so good with her products though.


----------



## Saludable84




----------



## IDareT'sHair

Saludable84 said:


> *I was at Silk Dreams..... she got rid of her x2 deals. Hit the X quick.*


@Saludable84 
Welp Looks like I can scratch Destination Hydration off my list.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> *Now I'm sure I'll get this mask right before Christmas when pumpkins are no longer in season *.



@NaturallyATLPCH
Hmph. 

That is no laffin' matter because you know you right!


----------



## rileypak

Saludable84 said:


> I was at Silk Dreams..... she got rid of her x2 deals. Hit the X quick.



I thought so!! 
I remember inquiring about that when I stocked up in January and was told it was still available for certain products but I could have sworn it was on almost all the DCs. 
Welp if that is truly the case then I'll have to replace Silk Dreams too


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Mernin' PJ's -

Can't trust ya'll while I sleep I see.  Ya'll be busy!


----------



## Saludable84

rileypak said:


> I thought so!!
> I remember inquiring about that when I stocked up in January and was told it was still available for certain products but I could have sworn it was on almost all the DCs.
> Welp if that is truly the case then I'll have to replace Silk Dreams too



I know she didn't have it for the SWD but she had it definitely for SW and VS. It's not here anymore so I just left. I need a sale now. She is no longer an outlier.


----------



## rileypak

Saludable84 said:


> I know she didn't have it for the SWD but she had it definitely for SW and VS. It's not here anymore so I just left. I need a sale now. She is no longer an outlier.



I agree!
I love the Shea What but if there's no more dream big deals then I'll finish what's in the stash and be done as far as DCs. 
I can't quit the WGBC though


----------



## rileypak

Saludable84 said:


> I know she didn't have it for the SWD but she had it definitely for SW and VS. It's not here anymore so I just left. *I need a sale now*. She is no longer an outlier.



And in this case, she'll have to start doing way more than 10-15% too if there are no more dream big deals


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@rileypak @Saludable84 
I wants my Destination Hydration  I have x1


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

rileypak said:


> I could be wrong...
> @shawnyblazes is the E'tae a reconstructor or a moisture treatment?


It's a reconstructor  @IDareT'sHair @rileypak


----------



## IDareT'sHair

shawnyblazes said:


> *It's a reconstructor*



@shawnyblazes
Gettin' It! 
YAY!
I wonder if they have BF Sales?


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

IDareT'sHair said:


> @shawnyblazes
> Gettin' It!
> YAY!
> I wonder if they have BF Sales?


I never pay attention because I only buy that one item, lol...

I was on their Instagram this morning though.  That hair!!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

shawnyblazes said:


> *I never pay attention because I only buy that one item, lol...*
> 
> I was on their Instagram this morning though.  That hair!!!



@shawnyblazes  And.....You can get it OTG

@rileypak Please keep you eye out on this for us.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Did an Alter Ego Garlic Treatment today.

Will put this on my Calendar to do every 1st of the month until Spring to ward off any potential Winter shedding.


----------



## Aggie

*I used up some more products this morning detangling in the shower:*

1 Jason Naturals Thin to Thick Conditioner
1 remaining jar of 4 Bella Naturale Cocoavonana 
1 sample jar of HQS Botanical Peppermint Coconut Conditioning Repair Mask - I did not like this one at all because it had absolutely no slip hence the reason why I had to add all the other conditioners to help detangle after using my demi color. Demi colors can be fierce on my hair so I have to use slippy detanglers to soften it up again.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I feel like buying something

I hope Da' Spurrrrrrt leaves my Fangas soon.

Oh, and on my 1-offs, BoBeam is somewhere on there.  I always hafta' buy a little something from her because she's just so nice!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Finished up x1 Honey Handmades Pink Sugar Hibiscus. (I've been using this to Finger Detangle). 

I "might" have x1 more Jar (not sure?)


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Aggie
I started inversion with NW21.  So you only do it once a month for 7 days for 4 minutes right?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@rileypak 
How's them x2 Fridge's looking over there?


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> I started inversion with NW21.  So you only do it once a month for 7 days for 4 minutes right?


@IDareT'sHair 

Yes love. That is all. Sometimes I end up doing it for 5-6 minutes because I entertain myself with music via earplugs  in my phone. The time seem to fly faster when I do them that way


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

Saludable84 said:


> They have a sale code HAIR for 25% off the month of September. And now that I just realize today is 10/1, you better run!


They usually cut those codes off as soon as the sale is over, there is no lag time.
So at midnight it was over lol...unless you get lucky.


----------



## Aggie

I am trying real hard to NOT buy anything hair related this month. I need some help ya'll 

Okay here's the deal, I buy nothing less than a 30% discount.  that's it! 

Now if Curlmart offers a 20% discount code and I use the cm15 code on top of that, then that will give me the reason to bite but nothing less than that


----------



## Saludable84

@rileypak  yeah I need more than 10-20% because that's no longer a deal. Shipping I reasobable but her prices are comparable to many others. I really love the WGBC but won't be needing more until Spring anyway. 

I like her stuff, but can live without it.


----------



## Saludable84

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> They usually cut those codes off as soon as the sale is over, there is no lag time.
> So at midnight it was over lol...unless you get lucky.



 Nah, It really still works. You better run too


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Saludable84 said:


> *I like her stuff, but can live without it.*


@Saludable84 
Same with Destination Hydration.  I can make do with some other stuff.  But I do like to keep a bottle or x2 in my Stash.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I have a couple Sweet Honey Hair Thangs sitting in a Cart.  I'll just use the regula' degula' if I decide to get it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Finished up: x1 BoBeam DC'er (x8-x10 back ups?)  Okay...maybe x7 or x8.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Aggie
Thank you. 

I plan to keep doing it once a month.  I have to remember to finish up with a Scalp Massage.

Some days I did.  Some days I didn't.


----------



## Saludable84

IDareT'sHair said:


> I have a couple Sweet Honey Hair Thangs sitting in a Cart.  I'll just use the regula' degula' if I decide to get it.



I sooooo want to try it, but I really need to find some act right on this DC stash.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Saludable84 said:


> *I sooooo want to try it, but I really need to find some act right on this DC stash.*



@Saludable84 
I just put some on top of this BoBeam....Sheer Heaven.

My DC Stash won't eva' ack right.  It's too swole for that.  I gave up.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

Saludable84 said:


> Nah, It really still works. You better run too



Her hair stuff doesn't work for me. I've tried them. And I have enough of her body stuff to last for a while. Sarenzo is mainly for soap, body frosting, and creamy oil for me.

That avocado oil in the leave ins is not the business. And the Cupuacu Hair Milk was just meh.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@shawnyblazes
What you doin'?


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

IDareT'sHair said:


> I have a couple Sweet Honey Hair Thangs sitting in a Cart.  I'll just use the regula' degula' if I decide to get it.


How is the Sweet Honey Hair Thang?


----------



## Saludable84

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Saludable84
> I just put some on top of this BoBeam....Sheer Heaven.
> 
> My DC Stash won't eva' ack right.  It's too swole for that.  I gave up.





When BoBeam starts selling 16oz I will take the plunge. 8oz is like a sample size for me with 16oz being the purchase of sample approval. I love her but I'm done with this 8oz game unless it's really worth it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My Plan is to keep knockin' off some 8oz Jars of DC'er until 12/31. *with the exception of CJ, DB, KBB, MHC Honey, Alikay* 

Next Up:
Inashi Mango & Hemp? DC'er
KJ Naturals Neapolitan
KJ Naturals Rosemary
Jakeala's Beer


----------



## IDareT'sHair

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> *How is the Sweet Honey Hair Thang?*



@NaturallyATLPCH
Absolutely Delicious. Original Formula - on top of another DC'er


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Saludable84 said:


> When BoBeam starts selling 16oz I will take the plunge. 8oz is like a sample size for me with 16oz being the purchase of sample approval. I love her but *I'm done with this 8oz game unless it's really worth it.*



@Saludable84
There are some I'll keep around (as I stated in my post) i.e. KBB, CJ, DB-Hair Mask, MHC Honey Alikay etc....

I didn't know BoBeam started selling 16oz.  Good for her.  Her shipping is cheap & fast.  Her products are reasonably price.  Her DC'er is thebomb.com.net.gov.biz.edu  and she's just as nice as can be!


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> Thank you.
> 
> I plan to keep doing it once a month.  I have to remember to finish up with a Scalp Massage.
> 
> Some days I did.  Some days I didn't.


@IDareT'sHair 

I usually do my scalp massage before and sometimes during my inversions. I mix it up to confuse things a bit. Don't want my scalp to become too accustomed to any one way of this process.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

IDareT'sHair said:


> @NaturallyATLPCH
> Absolutely Delicious. Original Formula - on top of another DC'er


Can you request the original formula? I was going to get the new one but I don't want to layer anything, I want it to work by itself lol...


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @NaturallyATLPCH
> Absolutely Delicious. Original Formula - on top of another DC'er


I want that honey hair thang when she has her next big sale hopefully with at least 30%off or more. If only she could throw in some free shipping in there as well.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Aggie said:


> *I usually do my scalp massage before and sometimes during my inversions. I mix it up to confuse things a bit. Don't want my scalp to become too accustomed to any one way of this process.*


@Aggie
Great!  Thanks for the Tips.

I'll continue doing it through 12/31

Sounds like it would be good with ED JBCO or/and JBCO & Pimento


----------



## IDareT'sHair

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> *Can you request the original formula? I was going to get the new one but I don't want to layer anything, I want it to work by itself lol...*



@NaturallyATLPCH
Yes, in "Sellers Notes" I always put Original Formula Only. 

It's gooey & sticky a little like YAM.  So, I don't know if/how you use YAM but it is kinda slimey like that.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Aggie said:


> *I want that honey hair thang when she has her next big sale hopefully with at least 30%off or more. If only she could throw in some free shipping in there as well.*



@Aggie
If she doesn't she'll get ran over by all the other Vendors w/Great Deals Gray Thursday, BF, C- Monday etc.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@flyygirlll2
What you doing?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@flyygirlll2 @rileypak
Did TMN ever say when she would be relisting: Condition Me Softly and Green Tea Hair Mask?


----------



## flyygirlll2

@IDareT'sHair I'm looking for something to buy .....

I don't plan on washing my hair until next week, but I just want something just to make myself  feel better.


----------



## flyygirlll2

@IDareT'sHair No, she didn't specify a date. It's annoying because she doesn't send out email notifications like other folks regarding sales. I only check the site if I remember.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

flyygirlll2 said:


> *It's annoying because she doesn't send out email notifications like other folks regarding sales. I only check the site if I remember.*



@flyygirlll2
Same Here.  And she take "days" to respond to an inquiry (if then)


----------



## IDareT'sHair

flyygirlll2 said:


> I don't plan on washing my hair until next week, but* I just want something just to make me feel better.*



@flyygirlll2


If you find something good to buy lemme know.

*we all got to get it together*


----------



## flyygirlll2

@IDareT'sHair Yeah, I mean how does she expect folks to know what's going on?


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

IDareT'sHair said:


> @shawnyblazes
> What you doin'?


Just rinsed out my henna gloss.  Currently sitting on LACE Brahmi deep condish topped with E'tae caramel.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

IDareT'sHair said:


> @NaturallyATLPCH
> Yes, in "Sellers Notes" I always put Original Formula Only.
> 
> It's gooey & sticky a little like YAM.  So, I don't know if/how you use YAM but it is kinda slimey like that.


Okay, that's good to know. I have it in my cart. I will wait for BF.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

So I have a Down There loaf, a Shea Amla Hemp Castor parfait, and Sweet Honey Hair Thang in my cart for Jakeala.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

Aggie said:


> I am trying real hard to NOT buy anything hair related this month. I need some help ya'll
> 
> Okay here's the deal, I buy nothing less than a 30% discount.  that's it!
> 
> Now if Curlmart offers a 20% discount code and I use the cm15 code on top of that, then that will give me the reason to bite but nothing less than that


Unless Curl Mart does $5.00, their discounts can go to [email protected]
I will definitely buy from my staple vendors if the discount is right (30% or higher). I don't to try any new companies.


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak
> How's them x2 Fridge's looking over there?



The dorm fridge is stuffed. 
The main fridge just had some space open up though


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> @flyygirlll2 @rileypak
> Did TMN ever say when she would be relisting: Condition Me Softly and Green Tea Hair Mask?



Nope, not at all. 
She just sent my invoice for the conditioners during the 30% off sale and kept on moving.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

I'm going to start using my mini fridge at work since I don't keep anything in it for products.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Since I have an 8oz Jakeala Silky Oil that hasn't shipped yet. 

I'm requesting to switch it to:
x2 Sweet Honey Hair Thangs (x1 Sweet Potato and x1 Marshmallow) I'll pay the difference.

I really want this oil, but can wait until BF.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> *Nope, not at all.*
> She just sent my invoice for the conditioners during the 30% off sale and kept on moving.



@rileypak @flyygirlll2
Hmphf.

I'll stick with SSI's Sugar Peach and CRN Moroccan & Pear and others for my Final R/O's.

Lordt knows I'm not about to start chasing somebody down to give them my money.


----------



## rileypak

@IDareT'sHair 

That Apple Honey is 
My kind of scent for sure


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak
> Hmphf.
> 
> I'll stick with SSI's Sugar Peach and CRN Moroccan & Pear and others for my Final R/O's.
> 
> Lordt knows I'm not about to start chasing somebody down to give them my money.



IKR!
I'll have to write her off too cause I don't want to hunt you down to give you my money either.

I had to write her about the Banana Styling Pudding having mango butter in it. I should have asked you all about the ingredients and not trusted the picture on the listing before I took the dive and bought it. If this doesn't get corrected, I'll list the pudding and be done with her.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> That Apple Honey is
> *My kind of scent for sure*



@rileypak 
I knew it was, cause it shole wasn't mine.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak
> I knew it was, cause it shole wasn't mine.


Who's this vendor?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> IKR!
> *I'll have to write her off too cause I don't want to hunt you down to give you my money either.  *
> *I had to write her about the Banana Styling Pudding* having mango butter in it. *I should have asked you all about the ingredients and not trusted the picture on the listing before I took the dive and bought it. If this doesn't get corrected, I'll list the pudding and be done with her.*



@rileypak

Nope.  No Ma'am. Not gone. Do it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> *Who's this vendor?*



@NaturallyATLPCH 
Sarenzo's Creamy Oil in Apple Honey.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> *The dorm fridge is stuffed. *
> *The main fridge just had some space open up though *





NaturallyATLPCH said:


> *I'm going to start using my mini fridge at work since I don't keep anything in it for products. *



@rileypak @NaturallyATLPCH 
Every time I open my Dorm Sized Fridge something falls out.  It's stuffed. 

So, I'm scurrrd to open it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> *Okay, that's good to know. I have it in my cart. I will wait for BF.*



@NaturallyATLPCH 
I love:
Peach Bellini
Berry Bellini
Mango-Pineapple
Fruit Loops
Banana Pudding


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

IDareT'sHair said:


> @NaturallyATLPCH
> I love:
> Peach Bellini
> Berry Bellini
> Mango-Pineapple
> Fruit Loops
> Banana Pudding


She has a scent called Candy that's . I can't wait for her to restock.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

IDareT'sHair said:


> @NaturallyATLPCH
> Sarenzo's Creamy Oil in Apple Honey.


No I mean the vendor @rileypak is chasing or not lol...


----------



## rileypak

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> No I mean the vendor @rileypak is chasing or not lol...



Oh! 
TMN


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@rileypak
Even though I love that Alma & Avocado, the Banana, Macadamia Butter etc.... Imma hafta' let her go.

Non-Responsiveness is just not Cool.


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak
> Even though I love that Alma & Avocado, the Banana, Macadamia Butter etc.... Imma hafta' let her go.
> 
> *Non-Responsiveness is just not Cool*.



Not at all


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@rileypak
Besides, think about how many others are just waiting to snatch our monnneeeeeee


----------



## Saludable84

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> Her hair stuff doesn't work for me. I've tried them. And I have enough of her body stuff to last for a while. Sarenzo is mainly for soap, body frosting, and creamy oil for me.
> 
> That avocado oil in the leave ins is not the business. And the Cupuacu Hair Milk was just meh.



You tell me this NOW!!!!! I got the hair jelly and creamy Oil as well, but I want the oil for my body.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@rileypak
About to finish up a Jar of HV Whipped Clouds.  Wonder if I should pull out: Type4 or Palm Tapioca?

First time trying both.


----------



## Saludable84

flyygirlll2 said:


> @IDareT'sHair I'm looking for something to buy .....
> 
> I don't plan on washing my hair until next week, but I just want something just to make myself  feel better.



That's why I purchased that NG cart. Now I'm laying down


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Saludable84
So far, I've just made a slight "revision" to an already purchased item. 

I hope this will get me over the urge to buy something else.


----------



## Saludable84

rileypak said:


> Nope, not at all.
> She just sent my invoice for the conditioners during the 30% off sale and kept on moving.



I sent her an email last week inquiring if what she shipped was both orders together (because some folks do that and say nothing) or would the other ship separately. I didn't think I was bugging and wanted a simple response. Never got one. I didn't like that. I'm not asking for anything, just a simple question. Checked my spam mail. 

Nothing.


----------



## Saludable84

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak
> About to finish up a Jar of HV Whipped Clouds.  *I should pull out Type4*
> 
> First time trying both.



Fixed that for you


----------



## Saludable84

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Saludable84
> So far, I've just made a slight "revision" to an already purchased item.
> 
> I hope this will get me over the urge to buy something else.



I'm just laying in this bed under this quiltwatching hu.lu. NG and Sarenzo got a sista feeling right.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Saludable84 
Okay.  I guess Type4 it is!

What were your thoughts on Palm Tapioca?

Imma hafta' to use it because I have x2 Jars.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Saludable84 
I'm not putting up with that. 

One time I wanted to add to an order and when she "finally" responded, I already had the order.


----------



## Saludable84

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Saludable84
> Okay.  I guess Type4 it is!
> 
> What were your thoughts on Palm Tapioca?
> 
> Imma hafta' to use it because I have x2 Jars.



I liked it but I was relaxed at the time. It was really cold out and it left me with good hold moisture and definition. I wouldn't use it the same way as I did before though. It's been a while so I'll probably revisit it next month with Tonga.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Some of my Rinse Outs:
SSI Avocado
SSI Sugar Peach
SSI Pomegranate
SD Destination Hydration
CJ Argan & Olive
HV *Various*
CRN Moroccan Pear
Curls Coconut Sublime
TMN Condition Me Softly
Afroveda Coconut Milk
Elucence Moisture Balance
BeeMine Avocado


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Saludable84 said:


> *It's been a while so I'll probably revisit it next month with Tonga.*



@Saludable84 
This is on my BF List.  Have you tried Java Bean?


----------



## Saludable84

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Saludable84
> This is on my BF List.  Have you tried Java Bean?



No because it seems smoothing. I will try on a good sale because I don't have high hopes for it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Saludable84
And it's only 4oz for $18.  That kinda stuck in my throat.

ETA:  I do want Bel Nouvo's Amaretto Hair Cream


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@rileypak
Have you tried Bekura Java Bean? 
I am looking for a reason to remove it from my list.


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak
> About to finish up a Jar of HV Whipped Clouds.  Wonder if I should pull out: Type4 or Palm Tapioca?
> 
> First time trying both.



@Saludable84 already made the choice I would have... Type 4


----------



## IDareT'sHair

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak
> Have you tried Bekura Java Bean?
> I am looking for a reason to remove it from my list.



@rileypak


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak
> Have you tried Bekura Java Bean?
> I am looking for a reason to remove it from my list.



Nope but I think I'll be skipping it. 

ETA: first ingredient is palm oil. I'll definitely be skipping it


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@rileypak @Saludable84 
Imma be mad if I don't like Palm Tapioca.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> *Nope but I think I'll be skipping it. *
> *Her prices are too high and sales too skimpy for how I shop.*



@rileypak 
Offically removing it from my list.  Will get x2 Tonga's instead.


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak
> Offically removing it from my list.  Will get x2 Tonga's instead.



I'm skipping Tonga too. Second ingredient is palm oil. I'm not wasting the money only to have to turn around and get rid of it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

OT: I convo'ed Jakeala to ask if I could revise my order for: x2 Sweet Honey Hair Thangs, she responded right away and said she would invoice me for the difference.

Simple. Done.  That's what I'm talmbout.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> *I'm skipping Tonga too. Second ingredient is palm oil. I'm not wasting the money only to have to turn around and get rid of it.*



@rileypak 
Do you use anything from this Line?


----------



## Saludable84

@IDareT'sHair @rileypak i love palm oil on my hair. Something about it. But y'all know my hair doesn't fair well with thin consistencies.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Saludable84 said:


> *i love palm oil on my hair. Something about it.*



@Saludable84 
I like it too.


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak
> Do you use anything from this Line?



YAM Nectar and Honey Latte Hair Milk 
I also grabbed some body stuff last sale but haven't tried any of it yet


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> *YAM Nectar and Honey Latte Hair Milk *
> *I also grabbed some body stuff last sale but haven't tried any of it yet*



@rileypak 
So, you've never bought Whiskey-Vanilla?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@rileypak @Saludable84 
Well, since I've eliminated Java Bean I guess I can get x2 Jars of Bel Nouvo's Amaretto Cream.

I need to add it to my list.  I don't think I had Bel Nouvo on my list?


----------



## rileypak

Saludable84 said:


> @IDareT'sHair @rileypak i love palm oil on my hair. Something about it. But y'all know my hair doesn't fair well with thin consistencies.



Palm oil reacts a bit like mango butter and coconut oil on my hair - it makes it stiff if it's too high in the ingredient list and not mixed with a bunch of other oils and butters my hair loves.


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak
> So, you've never bought Whiskey-Vanilla?



Long ago when I was relaxed and the quinoa protein in it made my hair hard and tangly. I've skipped it ever since.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> Long ago when I was relaxed and the *quinoa protein in it made my hair hard and tangly. I've skipped it ever since.*



@rileypak
Oh that's right.  It sure does.  DUH.  Yeah, I know you don't like/use that.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@rileypak @Saludable84 
I will pull out Type4 and have Buttery Soy on Stand-By


----------



## Saludable84

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak @Saludable84
> I will pull out Type4 and have Buttery Soy on Stand-By



Yeah, you do that! I totally approve


----------



## Saludable84

rileypak said:


> Palm oil reacts a bit like mango butter and coconut oil on my hair - it makes it stiff if it's too high in the ingredient list and not mixed with a bunch of other oils and butters my hair loves.



Ahhhhh.... gotcha. Like Shea Butter and Avocado Oil for me. I totally understand. 

I revisited the VW Natural because relaxed it was a bit strong, but now it's really perfect. I don't recommend you revisit unless you want to research. I never threw my jar out so it kind helped me. Quinoa I used to hate for the same reason. Now, quinoa and my hair want to be friends but I usually can't let the past be.


----------



## Saludable84

@IDareT'sHair Buttery Soy is more like moisturizer for me and Type 4 like sealer.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Saludable84
Thanks for the tip on Buttery Soy vs Type4.

I liked Vanilla-Whiskey both Relaxed and now Natural.  No problem here with Quinoa.

OT: At some point, I will have to finally have to pull out QB's AOHC and BRBC.  I can't keep stockpiling them and just holding on to them.

That's another one that's so cost prohibitive it seems like I buy it but don't use it because it's so expensive to replace.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@rileypak @Saludable84
I need to do an impromptu Inventory but I'm afraid........


----------



## Saludable84

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak @Saludable84
> I need to do an impromptu Inventory but I'm afraid........



I did mine earlier. My stash has grown since being in the no buy. 

How Sway? 

Let me send my mother a package right quick.


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak @Saludable84
> I need to do an impromptu Inventory but I'm afraid........




I plan to do one for the open stuff when I feel better in the next few days


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@rileypak @Saludable84
I just remembered I have Alikay's Shea Yogurt.  I may use this instead.

It's a one-off.  I only have x1 and just want to see what it's about.  If it should be repurchased or not? 

Although I think I can get it OTG.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> *I plan to do one for the open stuff when I feel better in the next few days*



@rileypak 
I sure hope you feel better soon Ms. Lady

I have Sinus issues so I know what that's like.


----------



## Saludable84

@IDareT'sHair I feel you about QB. Great products but not cost effective. That's why I leave them for winter. It's only one season and I'm pretty light handed on that stuff.

Let me go mosey on over to Bel Nouvo site..... again..... Im not making no carts.

ETA: Alikay is in Target


----------



## Saludable84

@rileypak feel better! The weather change is no joke. Myself and a few parents at work already got our bugs from our kids and I have bad allergy so the high mold now is making it worse. 

Makes you so miserable.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Yeah in Alikay I have:
x1 Shea Yogurt
x1 Avocado DC'er
x1 16oz Honey & Sage DC'er

I've tried the Honey & Sage before.  Haven't tried the Avocado Cream or the Shea Yogurt.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Saludable84 said:


> *I feel you about QB. Great products but not cost effective. That's why I leave them for winter. It's only one season and I'm pretty light handed on that stuff.  Let me go mosey on over to Bel Nouvo site..... again..... Im not making no carts.  ETA: Alikay is in Target*



@Saludable84
Last year Bel Nouvo offered Sweet Potato Pie and Red Velvet and they were both Great!

This year I think they are offering Amaretto and a Black-berry one?

Yeah, I said I can get Alikay OTG.

I'll wait until around BF or after to pull out QB.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Saludable84
I'd like to get some more KeraVada Oils.  I don't have many Oils like this. 

I have several from HV, but those oils were "special".  The price got really costly and the Sales stopped.

I wish they would have a good Sale.  I never get anything from them anymore about Sales, Discounts etc.....I may have 1/2 bottle left.

I also have their Crème Brulee Hair Cream/Lotion.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@flyygirlll2
What Creams/Butters are you using right now?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl 
 Hey Curl.

You get your Hair finished up?  What did you use?


----------



## flyygirlll2

I should do a quick inventory of my stash, but I just can't be bothered. I have products stashed everywhere in this place so that would be tiring. I've just been giving away stuff in order to help deplete it a bit. 

Speaking of quinoa protein, I gave away both the Devacurl Decadence cleanser and conditioner. My hair didn't respond well the last time I used them.


----------



## Saludable84

@IDareT'sHair 
I might as BN to my BF list.

It could take me 2-3 months to use those jars of QB I have. I used the CTDG 5 times already and my jar is 90% full. Now that I'm washing 1x a week (unless I need that extra wash) I wouldn't finish that jar until V-day. 

Buttery Soy I've used 2 or 3 times and it's 90% full. 

I just used the TMN Capuacu BC and I used just the residue on the cap from twist off on 75% of my head. 

Do you style soaking wet or damp?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@flyygirlll2
Yeah, having it in multiple places makes it difficult. I do "try" to keep mine somewhat contained.

If it was everywhere, that would drive me crazy!


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak @Saludable84
> I need to do an impromptu Inventory but I'm afraid........


@IDareT'sHair 
I just got through doing exactly that 
Thankfully I realized that my DC situation has greatly improved from last year.  I finally have a reasonable number of DC's now I just have to keep telling myself not to stockpile anymore.


----------



## Saludable84

flyygirlll2 said:


> I should do a quick inventory of my stash, but I just can't be bothered. I have products stashed everywhere in this place so that would be tiring. I've just been giving away stuff in order to help deplete it a bit.
> 
> Speaking of quinoa protein, I gave away both the *Devacurl Decadence cleanser and conditioner*. My hair didn't respond well the last time I used them.



Next time, you PM a sista


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Saludable84 said:


> *Do you style soaking wet or damp?*


@Saludable84
It depends.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> Hey Curl.
> 
> You get your Hair finished up?  What did you use?


@IDareT'sHair 
I used AE garlic since you mentioned it. 
I'm so glad I started oil rinsing a few weeks back 'cuz now its freezing here.


----------



## Saludable84

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Saludable84
> *I'd like to get some more KeraVada Oils.  I don't have many Oils like this*.
> 
> I have several from HV, but those oils were "special".  The price got really costly and the Sales stopped.
> 
> I wish they would have a good Sale.  I never get anything from them anymore about Sales, Discounts etc.....I may have 1/2 bottle left.
> 
> I also have their Crème Brulee Hair Cream/Lotion.



Their oils are so excellent but the price KILLS me!!!!! 

That hair cream that smells like Patchouli and Big Strong Man is bae but they don't sell it anymore


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *I just got through doing exactly that Thankfully I realized that my DC situation has greatly improved from last year.  I finally have a reasonable number of DC's now I just have to keep telling myself not to stockpile anymore.*



@curlyhersheygirl
I can't bring myself to do it Ms. C!

Glad you went from Fourfiddy to Threefiddy.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *I used AE garlic since you mentioned it.
> I'm so glad I started oil rinsing a few weeks back 'cuz now its freezing here.*



@curlyhersheygirl
I have this on my Calendar to use the 1st of each month until Spring as a Maintenance Treatment.

I haven't been out today but yesterday it was in the 60's....

Maybe this is why I wanna get all Butta'd up?


----------



## flyygirlll2

@IDareT'sHair I've been using QB BRC and MHC Type 4 Hair Cream. In regards to butters, I've been using APB's Hair & Body Butta mainly on my ends. I might start pulling out the Curluxe Naturals Buttercream and BN Moisture Quench Butter (sweet potato pie).


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Saludable84 said:


> *Their oils are so excellent but the price KILLS me!!!!! *
> 
> That hair cream that smells like Patchouli and Big Strong Man is bae but they don't sell it anymore



@Saludable84
I know!

I'd love to have several bottles of these.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

flyygirlll2 said:


> *I might start pulling out the Curluxe Naturals Buttercream *and BN Moisture Quench Butter (sweet potato pie).



@flyygirlll2
I've never heard of this Brand?

ETA:  I have a jar of APB's Hair & Body Butta' I found the other day.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> I have this on my Calendar to use the 1st of each month until Spring as a Maintenance Treatment.
> 
> I haven't been out today but yesterday it was in the 60's....
> 
> Maybe this is why I wanna get all Butta'd up?


@IDareT'sHair 
It's been in the 5o's and rainy here all week


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl
Did that AE Garlic treat you right?  Man....rinsing it out I was like

Yeah, we've been having these wild impromptu Thunderstorms.

ETA: You should go several pages back and look at my BF list.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

@IDareT'sHair 
Once I finish the bottle of creamy oil I have in use right now. I'll be pulling out the last jar of HH sprout.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> Did that AE Garlic treat you right?  Man....rinsing it out I was like
> 
> Yeah, we've been having these wild impromptu Thunderstorms.
> 
> ETA: You should go several pages back and look at my BF list.


@IDareT'sHair 
It sure did.

I did peep at your list. It was better than I thought it would be


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> Once I finish the bottle of creamy oil I have in use right now. *I'll be pulling out the last jar of HH sprout*.



@curlyhersheygirl
I don't have any more Sprout, but I have x1 8oz Jar of "Jar Of Joe".  After that, my HH Stash will be depleted.

*Pours out some HV for HH*


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *I did peep at your list. It was better than I thought it would be*



@curlyhersheygirl
 You got Jokes!

Well all that is contingent on Sales....so we'll see what these folks come up with.

My problem is I jump on one-offs and it throws my balance off.


----------



## flyygirlll2

@IDareT'sHair Yes, unfortunately I have products stashed in my closet, fridge, and bathroom . Curluxe Naturals is available on Hattache, that's where I bought it. I also had their twisting cream but I gave it away. I love their Buttercream though.


@Saludable84 Sorry hun . I've been giving so much stuff away lately. If you're looking for something specific, let me know cause I might have it. 

@curlyhersheygirl IIRC I think we live in the same state? If so, yeah the weather has been rainy and busted.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@flyygirlll2
When you feel up to it, you should try to get everything centralized into one (or two) locations and then you won't feel so overwhelmed and just randomly start snatching up stuff giving it away.

ETA: Are you getting any Bel Nouvo Creams this Season?


----------



## flyygirlll2

I also have the AE Garlic Mask. I guess I'll have to try it again because I wasn't over the moon about it when I tried it the first time. Actaully I was transitioning when I used it, so it might be different this time.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Speaking of Bel Nouvo I think I have x1 of each:
Red Velvet
Sweet Potato
Vanilla


----------



## IDareT'sHair

flyygirlll2 said:


> *I also have the AE Garlic Mask. I guess I'll have to try it again because I wasn't over the moon about it when I tried it the first time. Actaully I was transitioning when I used it, so it might be different this time.*



@flyygirlll2
It's a Treatment.  I pulled it out mainly because it's my "sheddy season" so I wanted to do some preventative maintenance.

As a Treatment, AE Garlic does what it says.  Like Cathy Howse and BBD Stretch, they may not be the most "Glamorous" products out there, but as a Treatment they do what they say.


----------



## flyygirlll2

@IDareT'sHair That's a good idea.  There's only a small number of products out of that massive stash that I can honestly call staples, everything else is just there.  

I'm interested in that Amareto scent they're offering now. Sounds like it might be good. Is there even a sale? I have'nt made much of a dent in the one I already have. I almost gave that one away too until I opened it and took a whiff 
I changed my mind with the quickness after lol.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@flyygirlll2
Yeah, you need to get control of your stash and get it into a centralized location.  And see if that helps you feel better in general about your stash.

And maybe not be so "quick" to give good stuff away, because it's getting on your nerves.

Girl, if I had stuff in multiple locations I'd lose my mind.....

I think last year BN had something like 25% but we were all getting it my MyLoux for 35% which no longer exists.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

@flyygirlll2 I believe we do, so you know what I'm talking about 

@IDareT'sHair  Those one offs will get you every time. Here's my tentative list contingent upon % offered:

Claudie's
2 in 1 complete
normalizing conditioner

Jakeala
Soaps
toner

LRC
Shake n go liter

HV
Methi set
acai phyto
whipped clouds (maybe)

If the new stuff from ST gets great reviews I'll get those as well


----------



## flyygirlll2

@IDareT'sHair You're right. It should be great for shedding. I almost forgot about my boo BBD Stretch . I still have some left and I'm just holding on to it because that ish is expensive. If Cathy Howse does anything for BF and hopefully there's no *cough* issues with her manufacturer, I may pick up that DC.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl
That little BF list is impressive (for you) to say the least.

Hmph.  I was like: "Where the rest of it at?"


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> That little BF list is impressive (for you) to say the least.
> 
> Hmph.  I was like: "Where the rest of it at?"


@IDareT'sHair 
I'm trying to behave. But you and I know that if the deals are poppin' that list will increase.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

flyygirlll2 said:


> *You're right. It should be great for shedding. I almost forgot about my boo BBD Stretch . I still have some left and I'm just holding on to it because that ish is expensive. If Cathy Howse does anything for BF and hopefully there's no *cough* issues with her manufacturer, I may pick up that DC.*


@flyygirlll2
Yeah, these products aren't the most "sexy" things out there, but they get the job done.

And you are so right about BBD.  I have to reup on that one when I get my Income Tax.


----------



## flyygirlll2

IDareT'sHair said:


> @flyygirlll2
> Yeah, you need to get control of your stash and get it into a centralized location.  And see if that helps you feel better in general about your stash.
> 
> And maybe not be so "quick" to give good stuff away, because it's getting on your nerves.
> 
> Girl, if I had stuff in multiple locations I'd lose my mind.....
> 
> I think last year BN had something like 25% but we were all getting it my MyLoux for 35% which no longer exists.



I know, it really has been getting on my nerves since everything is spread out. I love helping others with their hair if they ask me for help or have questions. My coworker who is transitioning, she told me she was very grateful and that she loves the products I've given her.

 I had given her some Silk Dreams products (some I haven't even opened) and she loves them. She even started stalking the website lol.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *I'm trying to behave. But you and I know that if the deals are poppin' that list will increase.*



@curlyhersheygirl
And you know they go on and on until New-Years, which leaves about 6-8 weeks to do some major damage. 

I can't remember when we caught that fabulous Ms. Jessie's Sale?


----------



## Saludable84

@flyygirlll2 @curlyhersheygirl then you two aren't that far from me and I'm barely in the 60's. I finally accepted I have to wear a jacket again 

It's also why I'm back to 1x a week washing. 

I used to love AE Garlic but haven't used it in years. It really does do what it says, but I never relied on it as a DC. Even using garlic oil on my scalp works but it stanks so much. Garlic is by far the best product for reducing shedding for me.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@flyygirlll2
When you feel like dealing with it, think about gathering them and putting them into one location.

Maybe get some bins and separate them out: DC'ers, Butters, Stylers etc....but keep them together and they won't get on your nerves so bad that you just want them away from you.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Saludable84
I don't rely on it strictly as my DC'er either.  I used it but then steamed with BoBeam. 

I use it under dryer basically as a "Treatment" and then followed up with a DC'er.


----------



## Saludable84

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Saludable84
> I don't rely on it strictly as my DC'er either.  I used it but then steamed with BoBeam.
> 
> I use it under dryer basically as a "Treatment" and then followed up with a DC'er.



But even as a treatment it's still


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Saludable84 said:


> *But even as a treatment it's still*



@Saludable84 
Agreed!

I make sure I always keep a jar of this on hand.


----------



## Saludable84

I need October Hits and Misses to be created already  I'm ready to review. 

I'm gonna look and send my mother a care package. 

Giving away DecaCurl Low Poo and SM LP Leave In.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

Saludable84 said:


> You tell me this NOW!!!!! I got the hair jelly and creamy Oil as well, but I want the oil for my body.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl 
Curly, did you start Da' Thread?


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> And you know they go on and on until New-Years, which leaves about 6-8 weeks to do some major damage.
> 
> I can't remember when we caught that fabulous Ms. Jessie's Sale?


@IDareT'sHair 
I can't remember either. I'll be pulling out one of those sweetbacks in winter.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> Curly, did you start Da' Thread?


@IDareT'sHair 
No let me go do that. Thanks for reminding me


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *I can't remember either. I'll be pulling out one of those sweetbacks in winter.*



@curlyhersheygirl
We to' that Sale up!

I'll be pulling out x1 or x2 Jars during the Winter too.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

Should I start the What Products will you use monthly thread? I haven't been keeping up with it like I should lol...


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> We to' that Sale up!
> 
> I'll be pulling out x1 or x2 Jars during the Winter too.


@IDareT'sHair 
That sale was epic


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Saludable84 said:


> I need October Hits and Misses to be created already  I'm ready to review.
> 
> I'm gonna look and send my mother a care package.
> 
> Giving away DecaCurl Low Poo and SM LP Leave In.


@Saludable84 
The thread is created. Sorry for the delay


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *That sale was epic*



@curlyhersheygirl
Every time I think about how I was driving on the Expressway I bust out laughin'.

That was some AY PJ-ism right there 

It had to be after New-Years because I was already back at work.

Speaking of AY, when do you get your stuff?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> *Should I start the What Products will you use monthly thread? *I haven't been keeping up with it like I should lol...



@NaturallyATLPCH 
Um...Yasssss


----------



## Froreal3

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak
> Are you thinking about getting/trying it?
> 
> Since I'm knocking so much off my BF list, this might free me up to get the Tonga Mousse @flyygirlll2


As the self proclaimed butta/cream master, Palm Tapioca smells nutty, it's very soft but thick, tan in color and gets the job done. I didn't care for it like that like that, so I tossed it eventually.  Type 4 smells minty. Buttery Soy smells like um...oils or something, not bad, but not good, but not noticeable. I like Buttery Soy the best outta all of 'em.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Froreal3 
Yeah...I've been buying Buttery Soy for years.

What were your thoughts on Type4 and/or Type3


----------



## Froreal3

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Froreal3
> Yeah...I've been buying Buttery Soy for years.
> 
> What were your thoughts on Type4 and/or Type3


I like Type 4. Never tried Type 3, but Type 4 has a pleasant minty smell and the consistency is kind of softer than buttery soy. I just like the way Buttery makes them twists so juicy and shine.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Imma pull out: Alikay Naturals Shea Yogurt.  @Froreal3 have you tried this?


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

IDareT'sHair said:


> Imma pull out: Alikay Naturals Shea Yogurt.  @Froreal3 have you tried this?


I've been looking at that for a while. Especially with it being in Target now.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> *I've been looking at that for a while. Especially with it being in Target now.*



@NaturallyATLPCH
Gurl...Get Outta My Head!

I was just getting ready to ask you!....

ETA:  I did hear the Shea Yogurt is better than the Cream Brulee.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> Every time I think about how I was driving on the Expressway I bust out laughin'.
> 
> That was some AY PJ-ism right there
> 
> It had to be after New-Years because I was already back at work.
> 
> Speaking of AY, when do you get your stuff?


@IDareT'sHair 
I remember your mad dash home and messaging me like a crazy woman 
Those are the kinds of sales I live for

My AY order arrived today


----------



## Saludable84

Got this CC's Naturals cart open


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *I remember your mad dash home and messaging me like a crazy woman
> Those are the kinds of sales I live for
> 
> My AY order arrived today*



@curlyhersheygirl
WOW

That was Quick on the AY!  I looked at my HTN today.

Gurl....That Sale. That Sale. That Sale.

I couldn't figure out how to enter the discount code....I was losing it!

I was blowin' you up!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Saludable84 said:


> *Got this CC's Naturals cart open *



@Saludable84
I got in on one of those Pre-BF Deals for the Flax Seed Crème not too long ago. 

They showed it in a Jar, but when it arrived it was in a bottle.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

IDareT'sHair said:


> @NaturallyATLPCH
> Gurl...Get Outta My Head!
> 
> I was just getting ready to ask you!....
> 
> ETA:  I did hear the Shea Yogurt is better than the Cream Brulee.


PJ Pals!! 

The Cream Brulee was garbage for me.


----------



## Saludable84

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Saludable84
> I got in on one of those Pre-BF Deals for the Flax Seed Crème not too long ago.
> 
> They showed it in a Jar, but when it arrived it was in a bottle.



Ugh. I hate bottles. Did you like them at least?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Saludable84 said:


> *Ugh. I hate bottles. Did you like them at least?*



@Saludable84
It was just the Flax Seed Crème.  I like it just fine, but I was put off by it being it a Bottle when it was shown in a Jar.

Had I seen it in a bottle, I probably wouldn't have purchased it.


----------



## Saludable84

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> PJ Pals!!
> 
> The Cream Brulee was garbage for me.



Alikay seems ok but I always get mixed reviews so I've never purchased


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl
Are ya'll close to finishing up anything?


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> WOW
> 
> That was Quick on the AY!  I looked at my HTN today.
> 
> Gurl....That Sale. That Sale. That Sale.
> 
> I couldn't figure out how to enter the discount code....I was losing it!
> 
> I was blowin' you up!


@IDareT'sHair 
Yeah that sale was pretty exciting lol

If that AY coupon stays active a few more weeks I may hit them again and get some more HTN. The protein DC and oil etc


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I am happy to have some "Empties" to throw out.  I should have a couple more next Wash Day.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> Are ya'll close to finishing up anything?


@IDareT'sHair 
The creamy oil, some R/O, a HTN LI and a cocasta oil. That's it for now


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> If that AY coupon stays active a few more weeks I may hit them again and get some more HTN. *The protein DC and oil etc*



@curlyhersheygirl
And Yasss you definitely need them both!

Those Coupons usually last a long time.  I think they come out Quarterly?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *The creamy oil, some R/O, a HTN LI and a cocasta oil. That's it for now*



@curlyhersheygirl
I should have a few more empties next wash day.  Looking forward to it.

ETA: We need to have an Empties Challenge.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> And Yasss you definitely need them both!
> 
> Those Coupons usually last a long time.  I think they come out Quarterly?


@IDareT'sHair 
I can't tell with AY anymore. They're not as great as they used to be in the sales department. They took a long time to reintroduce that $25 coupon


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> I should have a few more empties next wash day.  Looking forward to it.
> 
> ETA: *We need to have an Empties Challenge.*


@IDareT'sHair 
That would be a mess lol


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Saludable84 said:


> *Alikay seems ok but I always get mixed reviews so I've never purchased*



@Saludable84
I'm looking forward to trying the Avocado Cream DC'er and the Shea Yogurt.  I really liked the Honey & Sage DC'er and the Knots Be Gone Detangler (or whatever it was called)


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *That would be a mess lol*



@curlyhersheygirl
You'd win cause the Kurl-Kidz know how to take care of business!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *I can't tell with AY anymore. They're not as great as they used to be in the sales department. They took a long time to reintroduce that $25 coupon*



@curlyhersheygirl
You are going to Love, Love, Love that Oil 

Gurl...We wrecked AY's whole business structure  They ain't been right since.


----------



## Saludable84

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> I should have a few more empties next wash day.  Looking forward to it.
> 
> ETA: *We need to have an Empties Challenge.*


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> Great!  Thanks for the Tips.
> 
> I'll continue doing it through 12/31
> 
> Sounds like it would be good with ED JBCO or/and JBCO & Pimento


Possibly but I prefer my own mn/oil mix or Netwurks 21.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Aggie said:


> Possibly but I prefer my own mn/oil mix *or Netwurks 21.*


@Aggie
Did you also get the NW21 Cream?

I didn't get the Cream, just the Spritz.  I should think about getting a jar or x2 of the Cream.


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> If she doesn't she'll get ran over by all the other Vendors w/Great Deals Gray Thursday, BF, C- Monday etc.


@IDareT'sHair

I know right? And we all know is that that's not good for business during that time of the year.


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> Did you also get the NW21 Cream?
> 
> I didn't get the Cream, just the Spritz.  I should think about getting a jar or x2 of the Cream.


@IDareT'sHair

I have two in my stash but I haven't even cracked them open as yet. I try so hard to stick with applying stuff on my scalp, but I always seem to get tired mid-stream and suddenly just quit . I really need to do better.


----------



## Froreal3

IDareT'sHair said:


> Imma pull out: Alikay Naturals Shea Yogurt.  @Froreal3 have you tried this?


Not yet. No


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Aggie
You got a bunch of good stuff today.  Did you open everything?

I can't wait for you to try Bask & Bloom Brahmi.


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> You got a bunch of good stuff today.  Did you open everything?
> 
> I can't wait for you to try Bask & Bloom Brahmi.


@IDareT'sHair 

thanks hun. No I didn't open everything but only just a few. I like what I've smelled so far though. 

When I try the B & B Brahmi Mask, I will be sure to announce my results for sure


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Aggie
Reading everything you got today, helped me get over temporary Package Withdraw.


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> Reading everything you got today, helped me get over temporary Package Withdraw.


@IDareT'sHair 

Aww  

So happy to hear that sweetie.


----------



## Aggie

I just completed the first day of my inversions for the month of October using Netwurks 21 on my scalp with a 2 minute massage before inverting.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Alikay Naturals Shea Yogurt =
Shea Butter
Argan Oil
Sweet Almond Oil
Coconut Oil
Wheatgerm Oil
Rosemary
Vitamin E
Botanical Blend
Fragrance

@NaturallyATLPCH


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I think Imma put Alikay's Shea Yogurt back up since I only have x1 and pull out MHC Type4. 

Right now I'm loving this Alikay Shea Yogurt.

I think I'd better save it since I only have x1 Jar.

I love the way it feels and smells.  Oh sooooo smooth.  A definite repurchase.

An Immediate Hit.  And I can get it OTG!


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

IDareT'sHair said:


> Alikay Naturals Shea Yogurt =
> Shea Butter
> Argan Oil
> Sweet Almond Oil
> Coconut Oil
> Wheatgerm Oil
> Rosemary
> Vitamin E
> Botanical Blend
> Fragrance
> 
> @NaturallyATLPCH


These are great ingredients. She forgot to add "love." 
I'll definitely be picking this up.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> *These are great ingredients. She forgot to add "love."
> I'll definitely be picking this up.*



@NaturallyATLPCH 
Nah...she left the love right where it belong.

Yeah, it's an Instant Hit!


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

APB's prepoo treatment went on nicely and smells great.
Let's see how my hair behaves with coconut oil. Right now it needs the protein because I've been in a protective style.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

I love this thread, it keeps my PJ wheels turning.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> *APB's prepoo treatment went on nicely and smells great.
> Let's see how my hair behaves with coconut oil. Right now it needs the protein because I've been in a protective style.*



@NaturallyATLPCH
How long will you be playing in your products?


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

IDareT'sHair said:


> @NaturallyATLPCH
> How long will you be playing in your products?


Hmmmm, probably until the first of the year @IDareT'sHair . But I'll only be getting Marleys and leaving them in for three weeks at a time so I'll have a week off.
Braids are out and I know how to do buns on my hair with added Marley hair if I want to switch it up from my twist bun.
I'm trying to get to APL a year from now hopefully!


----------



## Saludable84

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> These are great ingredients. She forgot to add "love."
> I'll definitely be picking this up.



I'm tired of seeing love in my ingredients. Love won't make your product work. I need for that ingredient to not come up empty.


----------



## Saludable84

Aggie said:


> @IDareT'sHair
> 
> thanks hun. No I didn't open everything but only just a few. I like what I've smelled so far though.
> 
> When I try the B & B Brahmi Mask, I will be sure to announce my results for sure



Please do.


----------



## Saludable84

Purchased:
APB
Naturelle Grow
Sarenzo
CC's Naturals

Still waiting on:
APB
Sarenzo

I'm bout to be hiding packages.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> *Hmmmm, probably until the first of the year
> I'm trying to get to APL a year from now hopefully!*



@NaturallyATLPCH 
Yea! You have some really great products over there.

I hope you get there too Sis.

We're all here to help you and each other reach new lengths!


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

IDareT'sHair said:


> @NaturallyATLPCH
> Yea! You have some really great products over there.
> 
> I hope you get there too Sis.
> 
> We're all here to help you and each other reach new lengths!


Thank you my dear!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> *Thank you my dear!*



@NaturallyATLPCH
We're all on this HHJ and in this PJ Game together


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

And speaking of PJ game, now I want to try that Alikay Shea Yogurt Moisturizer. I know it will be great with the Lemongrass Leave In. Give me strength...


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

I meant to say this a couple of weeks ago when I got my Siamese Twists items but the fragrances are...interesting. Like, they really don't smell true to their name.
I got Persian Pear and White Peach Hibiscus. The White Peach Hibiscus smells like Bubble Gum but the Pear one I'm not sure.
Time to stick with vendors and scents I do know lol...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Golden75 
Hey G!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> *I meant to say this a couple of weeks ago when I got my Siamese Twists items but the fragrances are...interesting. Like, they really don't smell true to their name.
> I got Persian Pear and White Peach Hibiscus. The White Peach Hibiscus smells like Bubble Gum but the Pear one I'm not sure.
> Time to stick with vendors and scents I do know lol...*



@NaturallyATLPCH 
Agreed. She is definitely not a scent-tress.


----------



## Golden75

Hey @IDareT'sHair!  

I just came out of my stash.  It is something else! . And I can't find my last box of stuff.  I'm thinking it's under the box of beauty stuff I need to find a home for.  I really should just open a shop.

I'm sitting here with MC Caramel Rx mixed with Hair Candy, splash of SDDH (finished, no backups) and a dollop of PK Elasticizer Extreme.  Hope this turns out well.

I really need to start paying attention to what products work for my hair.  I just grab whatever is near and slap it in


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@NaturallyATLPCH 
You should visit the "What Are Your Weekend Hair Plans" thread to keep you focused. 

It 'forces' you to think about what you are using, instead of randomly grabbing stuff and slapping it it.


----------



## Saludable84

Finished:
Neutral Protein Filler


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair said:


> @NaturallyATLPCH
> You should visit the "What Are Your Weekend Hair Plans" thread to keep you focused.
> 
> It 'forces' you to think about what you are using, instead of randomly grabbing stuff and slapping it it.



@IDareT'sHair Did you get your peoples mixed up in this post?   It's not so much the wash day, but during the week when I moisturize and seal.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

Golden75 said:


> @IDareT'sHair Did you get your peoples mixed up in this post?   It's not so much the wash day, but during the week when I moisturize and seal.



She did @Golden75 
Because I was like, um, I frequent that thread .


----------



## Golden75

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> She did @Golden75
> Because I was like, um, I frequent that thread .



@NaturallyATLPCH I prob should mosey over myself.  I need some help!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Golden75 @NaturallyATLPCH

Sorry Ladies!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Received Ship Notice from Sarenzo.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Saludable84 @rileypak @flyygirlll2 @shawnyblazes and all Ya'll Type4 Luvas!.....

Okay, so what am I doing wrong?

I found it to be heavy & greasy.  I'm thinking I like Buttery Soy better? 

Tell me how you all are using it.


----------



## Saludable84

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Saludable84 @rileypak @flyygirlll2 @shawnyblazes and all Ya'll Type4 Luvas!.....
> 
> Okay, so what am I doing wrong?
> 
> I found it to be heavy & greasy.  I'm thinking I like Buttery Soy better?
> 
> Tell me how you all are using it.



I use a very little bit on my twist as a sealer. The same day it looks very wet but the next day it looks nice. Let me see if I can take a pic of today.


----------



## Saludable84

So this is next day. A little goes a very long way. What products did you use with it? 

I use leave in, CTDG and then Type 4 with no issue. I have never used it with the buttery soy.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Saludable84 said:


> *I use a very little bit on my twist as a sealer.* The same day it looks very wet but the next day it looks nice. Let me see if I can take a pic of today.



@Saludable84
Okay.  Thanks Sis.  Maybe I was too heavy-handed (as usual).  I can see these jars lasting foreva' as heavy as it is.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Saludable84 said:


> *So this is next day. A little goes a very long way. What products did you use with it? *



@Saludable84
Today I just applied only the Type4.  I guess I applied "too much".

Next time I use it, I'll use a lot less.

ETA: Your Hair looks nice.


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Saludable84 @rileypak @flyygirlll2 @shawnyblazes and all Ya'll Type4 Luvas!.....
> 
> Okay, so what am I doing wrong?
> 
> I found it to be heavy & greasy.  I'm thinking I like Buttery Soy better?
> 
> Tell me how you all are using it.



I use it as a sealant.
One index fingertip sized swipe per section of hair (my hair is usually in four or five sections). I was using way more than I needed before but now that I follow the fingertip size, it's perfect (well it was perfect before but greasy thanks to my heavy hand).


----------



## Saludable84

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Saludable84
> Okay.  Thanks Sis.  Maybe I was too heavy-handed (as usual).  I can see these jars lasting foreva' as heavy as it is.



Yes. I used to be heavy handed but now that I'm finding LI, Moisturizers and Butters that work and just happen to be "not cheap", I'm learning that being light handed is way more effective and works just as good.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> *I use it as a sealant.*
> *One index fingertip sized swipe per section of hair (my hair is usually in four or five sections). I was using way more than I needed before but now that I follow the fingertip size, it's perfect (well it was perfect before but greasy thanks to my heavy hand).*



@rileypak
Thanks Ms. Lady.  I was ready to put it back on the shelf.

This might be something I need to pull out Jan/Feb.  j/k

I'll keep it out and keep trying it.


----------



## Saludable84

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Saludable84
> Today I just applied only the Type4.  I guess I applied "too much".
> 
> Next time I use it, I'll use a lot less.
> 
> ETA: Your Hair looks nice.



Thank you. I'm trying over here.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Saludable84 said:


> *Thank you. I'm trying over here.*


@Saludable84
It looks very nice.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@rileypak @Saludable84 
Another thing is the fact that I've been using much "lighter weight" creams, so the weight of this one was a definite shocker.


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak @Saludable84
> Another thing is the fact that I've been using much "lighter weight" creams, so the weight of this one was a definite shocker.



It's definitely "heavier" than it looks.
But it's still Bae for me 

I think I better get two 16oz. jars for BF. Just to make sure I'm covered for a while


----------



## Saludable84

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak @Saludable84
> Another thing is the fact that I've been using much "lighter weight" creams, so the weight of this one was a definite shocker.



Yeah. That's how I felt the first time I used it. CTDG looks so heavy but it's really light. Buttery Soy is light to me as well. I used the TMN Capuacu Buttercream and that's surprisingly light too. So to use Type 4 and see the weight and texture difference is like wow!


----------



## flyygirlll2

@IDareT'sHair I use it as a sealant. I tend to be heavy handed in general but I agree that you don't need much when using this. I've been using it with QB's BRC and I haven't had to mouisturise in a few days because my hair still feels nice and plush.


----------



## Saludable84

rileypak said:


> It's definitely "heavier" than it looks.
> But it's still Bae for me
> 
> I think I better get two 16oz. jars for BF. Just to make sure I'm covered for a while



Yeah, I'll be getting two 16oz jars. I think this jar should last me til BF, but since I have these 3 jars of TMN Banana Styling Pudding, I might as well put one to work to stretch the MHC a bit longer.


----------



## flyygirlll2

Hmmmm... now ya'll got me interested in that MHC Buttery Soy


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> *It's definitely "heavier" than it looks. *But it's still Bae for me   I think I better get two 16oz. jars for BF. Just to make sure I'm covered for a while


@rileypak
It definitely is.



Saludable84 said:


> *Yeah. That's how I felt the first time I used it. CTDG looks so heavy but it's really light. Buttery Soy is light to me as well. I used the TMN Capuacu Buttercream and that's surprisingly light too. So to use Type 4 and see the weight and texture difference is like wow!*



@Saludable84
Exactly!



flyygirlll2 said:


> *I use it as a sealant. I tend to be heavy handed in general but I agree that you don't need much when using this.* I've been using it with QB's BRC and I haven't had to mouisturise in a few days because my hair still feels nice and plush.



@flyygirlll2
Right.  I found that out the hard way.

****All You Ladies Summed it Up on this Product.  A Bunch of Product PJ's!


----------



## Saludable84

flyygirlll2 said:


> Hmmmm... now ya'll got me interested in that MHC Buttery Soy



I like it.... but your not that far from me and it's basically a jar of humectant. Great moisture, but it's a jar of humectant so you need to seal with something that will dissuade big hair.


----------



## rileypak

flyygirlll2 said:


> Hmmmm... now ya'll got me interested in that *MHC Buttery Soy*



I wasn't a fan of that one surprisingly.
I was going to give up on MHC for good because of Buttery Soy and then Type 4 walked into my hair's life


----------



## IDareT'sHair

flyygirlll2 said:


> *Hmmmm... now ya'll got me interested in that MHC Buttery Soy *



@flyygirlll2
You should definitely get it at some point.


----------



## flyygirlll2

@Saludable84 Oh ok. That's good to know since my hair is already big. I might grab this for BF.


----------



## flyygirlll2

@rileypak Really? What didn't you like about it?

That Type 4 is the business for my hair thankfully.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Saludable84 said:


> *I like it.... but your not that far from me and it's basically a jar of humectant. Great moisture, but it's a jar of humectant so you need to seal with something that will dissuade big hair.*





rileypak said:


> *I wasn't a fan of that one surprisingly.*
> *I was going to give up on MHC for good because of Buttery Soy and then Type 4 walked into my hair's life*



@rileypak @Saludable84
Great Reviews!

I am partial to Buttery Soy. (Between the two)


----------



## rileypak

flyygirlll2 said:


> @rileypak Really? What didn't you like about it?



For me, it made my hair stiff. No matter how little I applied, my hair would seem soft for a few hours and then dry very stiff. I tried a few different leave-ins & moisturizers plus different weather conditions and could never get it to work for me.
I think I still have 3/4th of that jar somewhere in the closet.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

And here I thought BS was heavy...........


----------



## Saludable84

I like Buttery Soy but I don't love it. It has good moisture, leaves great definition and isn't sticky or anything. I just hate that the humectants are extremely great, so I need to invest time in using a sealer that has no humectants. 

Or use it when I want my bun to be EPIC!


----------



## Saludable84

IDareT'sHair said:


> And here I thought BS was heavy...........



Not at all. It a bit thicker that CTDG, but not by that much. Like smidgen, so I can get less uses per jar, but both jars would last me 3 months if I just uses them straight.


----------



## flyygirlll2

@rileypak Interesting. It's amazing how one person's hair responds differently from another. I'm more than happy with the Type 4. The Buttery Soy is on my "maybe" list for now but not definite.


----------



## Saludable84

flyygirlll2 said:


> @rileypak Interesting. It's amazing how one person's hair responds differently from another. I'm more than happy with the Type 4. The Buttery Soy is on my "maybe" list for now but not definite.



I would recommend to continue with the QB BRBC but if you want to research, try the CTDG.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Saludable84 said:


> *I like Buttery Soy but I don't love it. It has good moisture, leaves great definition and isn't sticky or anything.* I just hate that the humectants are extremely great, so I need to invest time in using a sealer that has no humectants. Or use it when I want my bun to be EPIC!


@Saludable84
I like it. 

And try to keep a jar of it in my Stash particularly for Winter.  Just like abcdefg Butter.  I usually pull that out when it gets really cold.


----------



## flyygirlll2

@Saludable84 So far I love QB BRBC. I have the 16 oz of CTDG. I've had it since the last sale she had. I love using it to detangle.


----------



## Saludable84

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Saludable84
> I like it.
> 
> And try to keep a jar of it in my Stash particularly for Winter.  Just like abcdefg Butter.  I usually pull that out when it gets really cold.



I think I will like more in the winter. When I used it for a twist out with ABCDEFG Butter, both have humectants so I went from perfect twists to    I decided to leave it for winter for now and put it back in the closet.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Saludable84 said:


> Not at all. It a bit thicker that CTDG, but not by that much. Like smidgen, so I can get less uses per jar, but both jars would last me 3 months if I just uses them straight.



@Saludable84 
Buttery Soy is nothing like CTDG.  For me, Buttery Soy is heavier than most of the butters I normally use which is why I pull it out primarily in the Winter.

CTDG is a wet butter/cream.  Buttery Soy is a denser Butter.


----------



## flyygirlll2

@IDareT'sHair QB the whole alphabet butter is wonderful too. At first I was meh about it, but I was using it wrong ( on wet hair). On dry or almost dry hair works great for me and it keeps the mouisture in for a few days.


----------



## rileypak

I need to figure out how to use CTDG properly. I was always slightly underwhelmed by it while transitioning but I kept buying it in case my natural hair loved it. 
I'll pull it out once it's cold here.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

flyygirlll2 said:


> *QB the whole alphabet butter is wonderful too.* At first I was meh about it, but I was using it wrong ( on wet hair). *On dry or almost dry hair works great for me and it keeps the mouisture in for a few days.*



@flyygirlll2 
Me Too!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Saludable84 @rileypak @flyygirlll2
Is everyone still Netwurk 21-ing?


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Saludable84 @rileypak @flyygirlll2
> Is everyone still Netwurk 21-ing?



Whoops, forgot I was supposed to start 
Will start once I'm feeling better.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> *Whoops, forgot I was supposed to start *
> *Will start once I'm feeling better.*



@rileypak 
Please Hurry Up & Get Better Girlie!


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Saludable84 @rileypak @flyygirlll2 @shawnyblazes and all Ya'll Type4 Luvas!.....
> 
> Okay, so what am I doing wrong?
> 
> I found it to be heavy & greasy.  I'm thinking I like Buttery Soy better?
> 
> Tell me how you all are using it.


I don't use the type 4.   It's too heavy for me. Type 3 and Soy are my favorites.


----------



## Saludable84

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Saludable84
> Buttery Soy is nothing like CTDG.  For me, Buttery Soy is heavier than most of the butters I normally use which is why I pull it out primarily in the Winter.
> 
> CTDG is a wet butter/cream.  Buttery Soy is a denser Butter.



I can't use it as a butter. I can only use it the same way I use CTDG


----------



## Saludable84

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Saludable84 @rileypak @flyygirlll2
> Is everyone still Netwurk 21-ing?



Restarting today.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

shawnyblazes said:


> *I don't use the type 4.   It's too heavy for me. Type 3 and Soy are my favorites.*


@shawnyblazes
Type4 is incredibly heavy.  Will use it on my ends.


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak
> Please Hurry Up & Get Better Girlie!



I'm trying sis! 
These sinuses of mine are just being super stubborn right now


----------



## flyygirlll2

@rileypak  At first I wasn't sure how to use the  CTDG. It works great for me when I use it on slightly damp hair to detangle before I wash. It's not bad as a leave in but I love it as a detangler. 

@IDareT'sHair I plan to start back on Netwurks tonight, if I have the energy to to part all this hair. I received the 2 creams and 1 bottle yesterday.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

flyygirlll2 said:


> I plan to start back on Netwurks tonight, if I have the energy to to part all this hair.* I received the 2 creams *and 1 bottle yesterday.



@flyygirlll2
Interested in the Cream, so keep me posted on this.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

I liked the Buttery Soy when I used it. Very moisturizing.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> *I liked the Buttery Soy when I used it. Very moisturizing.*



@NaturallyATLPCH 
Me Too.  Not overly 'impressed' with Type4.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I took a sneak peek at that W-E-N box I bought off that girl. 

Very nice presentation.

Will use it sometime this Fall/Winter.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Been Baggying all afternoon w/NW21 & Type4


----------



## Aggie

I should be Netwurking and inverting tonight for the day 2 this month


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My Sarenzo Creamies ordered 09/23 should be here this week.  x3 Pumpkin Cupcakes.


----------



## flyygirlll2

Currently waiting on...
APB
Soultanicals 
Sarenzo


----------



## IDareT'sHair

flyygirlll2 said:


> *Currently waiting on...
> APB
> Soultanicals
> Sarenzo*



@flyygirlll2
Me Too!

Oh, Yeah, I forgot: Jakeala (x2 Sweet Honey Hair Thangs = x1 Sweet Potato & x1 Marshmallow)


----------



## Saludable84

Type 4 used twice. I don't need another jar, I just want one


----------



## Saludable84

QB CTDG used 5-6 times. Barely a dent. If only I could be like this with DC


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Saludable84
One + about Type4, is the fact that a Jar will last a long time.

I can't even image what @rileypak will do with x2 16oz Jars of it

Even "I" will probably have this jar a minute.


----------



## flyygirlll2

@Saludable84 I love the fact that these products last a long time because they are already expensive. Hate it when a product is costly and after one or two uses it's finished.


----------



## Saludable84

@IDareT'sHair i literally use a sliver of the MHC on each twist. My hair really benefits from heavy butters, but it doesn't need much. 

I learned this when I was heavy handed with SM smoothies and stuff and would have wet, soggy and weighed down looking hair. I quickly learned that less is more stuff. 

I want to by Type 3 for DS, but the way this TMN Banana Styling Stuff is settling on his curls..... I might just skip it. Omg, why she becoming a staple


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@flyygirlll2
I do find myself blowing through jars of CTDG. 

Glad I got one on a Swap, but I will still more than likely have to buy another Jar BF.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Saludable84 said:


> *i literally use a sliver of the MHC on each twist. My hair really benefits from heavy butters, but it doesn't need much. *
> 
> I want to by Type 3 for DS, *but the way this TMN Banana Styling Stuff is settling on his curls..... I might just skip it. Omg, why she becoming a staple *



@Saludable84
Sliver on each twist.  Got it!

Well, maybe/hopefully you can help her improve her Customer Service Skills.


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Saludable84
> One + about Type4, is the fact that a Jar will last a long time.
> 
> I can't even image what @rileypak will do with x2 16oz Jars of it
> 
> Even "I" will probably have this jar a minute.



I would likely not need another butter for at least a year


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> *I would likely not need another butter for at least a year *



@rileypak
But, of course, that won't stop you........


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak
> But, of course, that won't stop you........



Not at all


----------



## Saludable84

flyygirlll2 said:


> @Saludable84 I love the fact that these products last a long time because they are already expensive. Hate it when a product is costly and after one or two uses it's finished.



Likewise. Buttery Soy and TMN Capuacu BC up there. My last two butters are QB BRBC and Bekura. We can take Bekura off staple list though. I might just stick with these because they're expensive but they stretch well.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> *Not at all *



@rileypak 
Spoken like a True PJ


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Saludable84 said:


> Likewise. Buttery Soy and TMN Capuacu BC up there. My last two butters are QB BRBC and *Bekura. We can take Bekura off staple list though.* I might just stick with these because they're expensive but they stretch well.


@Saludable84
What was your Bekura staple?

I don't really have a true staple from this line.


----------



## Saludable84

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Saludable84
> What was your Bekura staple?
> 
> I don't really have a true staple from this line.



Honey Latte and Vanilla Whiskey. They are year round for me. 

I love YAM and Palm but they are barely used a few times a year compared to everything else I use. 

Her stuff is just too overpriced. Her products aren't terrible but the price lowers their ranking.


----------



## Saludable84

rileypak said:


> I would likely not need another butter for at least a year



But I still want 2-3 to sit in my stash. A sista not asking for much.


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak
> Spoken like a True PJ



Yep!

I can pretty much say I have my go-to stash of butters/greases for my hair already: MHC Type 4 Hair Creme, MHC Sophia's Hair Grease, Komaza Care Jojoba Hemp, and hoping to add APB Whipped Cupuacu Butter to the list.
Everything else I try is just to satisfy the PJ urges. Although I wouldn't mind adding QB CTDG to the staples list if I can figure it out...


----------



## flyygirlll2

@IDareT'sHair I guess since I've been using other stuff, I haven't blown through the CTDG just yet. I have a good amount left. Since she hardly has sales like that, it would make sense to pick up another one as back up.

@Saludable84 Bekura is definitely overpriced in terms of their hair products. I really like YAM, Tonga Mousse, and the Honey Latte. I wouldn't say I'm ride or die for this line but I wish they weren't that expensive. As of right now; QB, TMN, and MHC Type 4 Creme are treating me right.


----------



## bajandoc86

Y'all seen this?!

*runs to etsy*


----------



## flyygirlll2

bajandoc86 said:


> View attachment 375425
> 
> Y'all seen this?!
> 
> *runs to etsy*



Damn  and I just bought stuff from the sale ....


----------



## flyygirlll2

*Adds Clay Cleansing Conditioner, Matcha Green Tea Hair Butta, Red Raspberry & Mint Mask, Curls Gellee, and  Honey Twist Butter to cart for BF*


----------



## Aggie

*Just used up:*

1 sample pack of *Bumble and Bumble Anti-Humidity Gel-Oil* - I think I like it but will wait to see how it wears over the course of the day before it's definitive.

1 *HQS Coconut Mango Repair Mask* in the shower as a cowash - this feels really good on my hair. Makes it really soft and easy to detangle.


----------



## Aggie

bajandoc86 said:


> View attachment 375425
> 
> Y'all seen this?!
> 
> *runs to etsy*


Nice! But I'm not adding anything else to my cart until BF. If anyone gets them, please review and let us know how you like them.


----------



## Saludable84

bajandoc86 said:


> View attachment 375425
> 
> Y'all seen this?!
> 
> *runs to etsy*



Added a few things


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Mernin' PJ's.

*Le Sigh* MHC Type4 will return to the Fridge (for now). 

So back to HV's Whipped Clouds.

I'll return to MHC T-4 this Winter.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@shawnyblazes @flyygirlll2
Half-way Tempted to grab a couple more UCS.  So, that Sale is still on uh?


----------



## flyygirlll2

@IDareT'sHair The sale was until yesterday but sometimes the code still works the next day though.


----------



## rileypak

Morning everyone 

Nothing hair related happened this weekend and I'm still sick


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@rileypak 
I hope you start feeling better soon.

@flyygirlll2
Thanks.  I don't need any more.  Just trippin'...  *you know how we do*


----------



## flyygirlll2

@rileypak Hope you start to feel better.

@IDareT'sHair LOL. I know how it is girl. I bought 4 DC's so that should hold me over for a bit until BF.


----------



## Saludable84

@IDareT'sHair the conditioners have a separate listing so as long as it's up, you can use it.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Well with the newly added goodies over on APB's Etsy, my BF list will be updated.


----------



## Aggie

Just added a few of the new products to my APB wish list for BF sales


----------



## Saludable84

Aggie said:


> Just added a few of the new products to my APB wish list for BF sales



Of course you did


----------



## Saludable84

So, I want to send a lil hair care package to my mother. She's always complaining. I'm trying to send her 8oz stuff as it won't kill me and I'm probably not going to get to any soon. Since we have the Jakeala code, it's nothing for me to give her mine on hand and wait for a break to re-up. I'm also waiting on APB but here's what I have in mind. 

Cleanse:
Rhassoul
APB Ayurvedic Cleansing Creme 

DC:
APB UCS 
DB Pumpkin Seed Conditioner
Jakeala Beau Vert, Dope and FlaxMallow
NG Jamaica Me Crazy and Peppermint
SM Sacha Inchi, JBCO and Honey and Manuka 
CC's Naturals Smores pod

Leave In and Moisturizer:

CC's Naturals Hair and Beard Moisturizer (I will have to esplain that one) it's ingredients 

Butters:
QB ABCDEFG Butter (this is OTG for me) 

Since I only have To wait for the APB Creme, I just might put some DevaCurl in a bottle and send that to her.


----------



## flyygirlll2

@Saludable84 That's a nice list of products for the care package. My mother lives out of state too but in contrast to me, she can throw some water /oil on her hair and KIM lol.


----------



## flyygirlll2

@Saludable84 I also wanted to let you know that Sarenzo responded back to me regarding the Cupuacu Hair Milk. This is what she said:

Hello,

Thank you for your email. That item is not being offered at this time and I honestly don't know if you will see it again. As of right now, you can only get what is offered on the site.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@flyygirlll2
IMHO:  Sarenzo could improve in their Customer Service/Communication Skills. 

I've received an email from them, that I felt could have used some improvement dealing with a Customer.  I know things may come across differently in email and all but.............


----------



## Saludable84

The email isn't that great but I've had worse. 

She could have just stated it's discontinued or whatever. That email sounds like "you get what you can get at the time you can get it!" 

@NaturallyATLPCH im secretly hoping the Capuacu hair Milk doesn't work but the thing is it's suppose to be a Shea butter alternative. I find it lighter than Shea butter and just looser in texture at room temperature. I find anything with Capuacu to be meh on my hair, but I've noticed unlike Shea, it acts the same on my hair, just doesn't get hard. 

I guess I'm looking for a wow factor and I never get it from any Brazilian butters, just soft, moisturized hair. Does that make sense?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Thinking out my Regi for Wednesday.


----------



## Saludable84

I think I'm on the body by Sarenzo bandwagon. Samples i got today


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Saludable84
What else did you get?


----------



## Saludable84

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Saludable84
> What else did you get?



The three Capuacu milk creams. Waiting for my next shipping notice thought. I really want to try that creamy Flax.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Saludable84 said:


> The three Capuacu milk creams. Waiting for my next shipping notice thought. *I really want to try that creamy Flax.*



@Saludable84
The Creamy Flax is CCs Naturals right?


----------



## Saludable84

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Saludable84
> The Creamy Flax is CCs Naturals right?



Yes. I've been thinking about it all day


----------



## Saludable84

My friend made her first APB purchase. She got the ginger balm and now I figure out how to steal some. I gave her a refresher and a hair lotion (with Shea) that she loved. I hope she likes this new stuff.


----------



## flyygirlll2

@Saludable84 @IDareT'sHair Yeah, she could have easily said that it's discontinued. I just shrugged like ok whatever.


----------



## rileypak

Still feeling under the weather but finally did my hair and about to twist it now.
Need to go put my initial thoughts on Up North Naturals in the vendors side...


----------



## MileHighDiva

IDareT'sHair said:


> @flyygirlll2
> IMHO:  Sarenzo could improve in their Customer Service/Communication Skills.
> 
> I've received an email from them, that I felt could have used some improvement dealing with a Customer.  I know things may come across differently in email and all but.............





flyygirlll2 said:


> @Saludable84 @IDareT'sHair Yeah, she could have easily said that it's discontinued. I just shrugged like ok whatever.


She sent out an email stating that she has to step back due health issues/M.D. orders.  The only items available right now are things that "pookie" knows how to make.

I'll try to find it when I get home.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

MileHighDiva said:


> *The only items available right now are things that "pookie" knows how to make.*



@MileHighDiva
I 'think' I remember reading something about this.


----------



## flyygirlll2

@MileHighDiva Oh I see. Thanks for clarifying. I wish her well in regards to her health issues.


----------



## flyygirlll2

@IDareT'sHair @MileHighDiva  I kind of blank starred when I saw pookie  like who?


----------



## Saludable84

@MileHighDiva 

I remember you saying that. When I bought them, the sale (discount code) was over and you couldn't get anything but items specifically in sale because that's all that came up. I highly doubt I bought them all up. 

Maybe pookie don't know that recipe?


----------



## Saludable84

flyygirlll2 said:


> @IDareT'sHair @MileHighDiva  I kind of blank starred when I saw pookie  like who?



Wait, so pookie really exists?


----------



## flyygirlll2

Saludable84 said:


> Wait, so pookie really exists?


That's what I wanted to know.


----------



## MileHighDiva

Saludable84 said:


> Wait, so pookie really exists?





flyygirlll2 said:


> That's what I wanted to know.


Yes, he really exists! I'll find his gubament name when I get home in a few.


----------



## MileHighDiva

*Site Updates & *

*Sale Section *
_Please read this entire email as it has important information about the site_
First We would like to Thank You all for your continued support. You all are amazing & we could not do this without all of you.




_Shipping Update
We did not have a pickup on Saturday but all of those packages are dropped off at the post office this morning. If you have any question please email customer service at [email protected] 

Health Update
As most of you know I(Sarah) have had health issue forever. At this time my doctors are having some major concerns. We are currently exploring options & what is the best treatments. With that said I(Sarah) am going to be stepping back for a few months to handle these issues. Beau will continue to make the items he can make & all of the items I make will be loaded into the sale section & sold off until sold out. I am not sure if they will return or not because at this time I am not sure how much time I need to take off. We currently have someone who will help beau with package 2 time per week. We also have someone who will come in & be doing our social networks. Until that person is fully in place Emma has schedule post for you all for the next month. So you will see post from us thru out the week.  

Site Update
I will be working on finishing up the site updates today. It will more than likely take me all day but I should be able to get it all done. 

Sale Section
The sale section will be filled with items that only I can make & that are going away as I am away. I will also be adding any odd & ends from the end of summer sale. Lajay/Laface has been added because so many of you have ask us to make the texture looser so we have to sell these ones first & then the next batch we can work on that request. This section will be updated all week as we are able to do inventory.
If you have any questions please email us at 
[email protected]

Here is a run down of out next sales
The first unlimited sale will be 9/16.
The second will be 10/21. _

_Every September we have a month long haircare sale
This September we will offer 25% off for the month
Use Coupon Code HAIR
along with these limited edition scents 
Wild Berry Smoothie
Caramel Apple
We have also had alot of request for a mens scent sssooo for September we will also add
Scents Of Morocco
Our Regular Haircare Scents 
Twisted Cotton Candy
Twisted Vanilla
Unscented_


_*The 10 New Bodycare Fall Scents* 
Pumpkin Pecan Waffle 
Pumpkin Pancakes 
Apple Cider Donut 
Apple Crisp
Lemon Cookie 
Pink Berry Fluff 
Black Berry Brulee 
Sweet Potato & Brown Sugar 
Pearamel Swirl 
Cranberry Peach Vanilla

5 extra scents we have decided to add for fall
Seduction 
Sweet Almond Cream 
White Pear & Peony 
VaVanilla
Twisted Cranberry Punch_

All Scents Description Have Been Updated Here
_If you have any questions please email us at 
[email protected]

Our  Current Turn around time is 5-10 business days_


_10 Mens Scents 
Amber Rain_

_Black Amber Musk _

_Driftwood _

_Eucalyptus and Spearmint _

_Frankincense & Myrrh_

_Lemongrass Sage_

_Nag Champa _

_Pheromones_

_Sage & Citrus_

_Scents of Morocco_

_Twilight_


_See Our New Space Here. _


If you have any questions or issues please email us
[email protected]

New Earrings Will Be Stock 9/9/2016
www.SarenzoBeads.com


*Monthly Boxes*
_This box will include a little bit of everything & will ship monthly.
2 options
1.) Get A Box Monthly
2.) Get A Box Bi-Monthly

All ship dates are always posted on the site under subscription_

_If you would like to make any changes to your subscription please log into paypal & make changes to your box profile. At this time the only change we can make is cancel the box. _
Sign Up For Oct's Box Here


_ Join the New Sarenzo Beauty Facebook group here_















_Copyright © 2016 Sarenzo Company, All rights reserved._



@flyygirlll2 @Saludable84 @IDareT'sHair

Pookie's gub-a-ment name is Beau.  Please look at the second paragraph titled "Health Update" under the "Thank You" art work.  This is C&P'd from her 9/6/16 email communique.

ETA: She continues to discuss it under the "Sale" section.

ETA2: Someone needs to get the creamy oil recipe from Pookie


----------



## flyygirlll2

@MileHighDiva I'm still  @ "pookie"


----------



## MileHighDiva

flyygirlll2 said:


> @MileHighDiva I'm still  @ "pookie"


I know all of the vendor's gub-a-ment and/or their screen names.  I can't clutter my brain with your assistant/BF/DH's name.  If you start discussing them in your communiques, they'll be "pookie" in my  memory bank.


----------



## Saludable84

@MileHighDiva im sooooooo weak right now. He will forever be pookie though! 

So @flyygirlll2 in otherwords, what pookie can make will be on the site and what she can make will only be in sale. So discontinuance is not guaranteed, just "limited" type items. 

Pookie better get out his no.2 pencil and composition notebook and get the learning so we can get everything and not get these "catch me when you can" emails.


----------



## MileHighDiva

@Saludable84, it looks like she has pookie's couzins and em' doing the email and social media.  I hope she's okay!


----------



## flyygirlll2

All jokes aside, I really hope she'll be ok. She must really trust him to have him doing all that. I'd probably be afraid for my husband to mess up something.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@flyygirlll2
I'll try to snatch up a few more Creamies on 10/21.

I'm glad I bought those DC'ers during the last Sale.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

flyygirlll2 said:


> All jokes aside, I really hope she'll be ok. She must really trust him to have him doing all that. I'd probably be afraid for my husband to mess up something.



  Sarenzo is really small family business. Her, Beau and the kids.   Her help is I think 2 or 3 people when need be ( dont quote me) .  Sarah has had medical issues for awhile.  As hard as it is for her to maintain her health, this is their livelihood so i understand trying to work.

 Beau can do the easy to make stuff but when it comes to complex things, she will shelve them until she feels better.

 FYI, I am not a brand ambassador anymore , nor do I receive anything for bigging them up because I buy just like any regular customer.. more so in the winter. 

Just offering an little insight.   I stick with the company as I wish her family well but she does have a lot to manage health wise.


----------



## flyygirlll2

@IDareT'sHair  Wait....is there going to be a sale on 10/21?


----------



## flyygirlll2

@shawnyblazes Oh, I wasn't aware of the company's background. This is my second time purchasing from there and I have'nt had any issues yet. I support black owned businesses 
( well, when they're not up to foolishness). 

Thanks for the insight. I really hope she pulls through health wise. She has good products  with nice scents.


----------



## Saludable84

I've said a few prayers for her and I'm hoping that she pulls through. 

Main reason I want pookie to learn is because her health issues can easily cause her business to tank. Limiting is fine but not if she is making more business off the complex stuff. 

I think I'm going to love her body stuff and I would love to keep her as a vendor. Good sales and reasonable prices.


----------



## divachyk

I'm waiting on APB but I'm in no rush to receive it. I won't use it right away anyway so...


----------



## flyygirlll2

@IDareT'sHair Hairveda responded back about the Moist Pro. She said it will be back in stock this Friday the 7th.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

MileHighDiva said:


> _
> *Here is a run down of out next sales
> The first unlimited sale will be 9/16.*_
> *The second will be 10/21. *





flyygirlll2 said:


> *Wait....is there going to be a sale on 10/21?*



@flyygirlll2
I got that info here.  Someone needs to keep me posted with "the Code"


----------



## Aggie

I used up another sample jar of HQS Coconut Mango Repair Mask this morning cowashing my hair. I really really like this conditioner for detangling. I have not tried it as a deep conditioner but I will as soon as I break open the larger jars.


----------



## CeeLex33

Hi Ladies, used up:

Curls Blueberry Bliss Control Paste (1 backup- works great for laying down my edges) 
Sarenzo Bath & Body Creamy Oil (10 backups- just started using these to seal my mini twists, and I LOVE it) 
Bel Nouvo Red Velvet Deep Quench Moisture Butter (2 backups- with the weather changes, this is a nice heavy buttercream that keeps my hair moisturized plus smells divine) 
Donna Marie Super Buttercream (not a repurchase- although it is a good moisturizer, and smells like buttercream frosting- it just didn't wow me) 

Taking a week off from NetWurks21- so far so good.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Hey divas
I've missed chatting with you guys these past few days. My 2 youngest have been sick so I've been busy. I'll have to go back to catch up.


----------



## Saludable84

I'll get Jakeala the next pass. For those of you who use it:
How compatible is it to Bekura YAM?
Why didn't you like the new formula?


----------



## Saludable84

curlyhersheygirl said:


> Hey divas
> I've missed chatting with you guys these past few days. My 2 youngest have been sick so I've been busy. I'll have to go back to catch up.



Hope their better


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Saludable84 said:


> Hope their better


@Saludable84  Thanks. They're getting there


----------



## flyygirlll2

@curlyhersheygirl Hope the kids feel better.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Its going around. hopefully they feel better soon.

Baby Josiah is leaking at the nose @curlyhersheygirl


----------



## flyygirlll2

@Saludable84 Jakeala's is more gooey/sticky IMO compared to Bekura YAM. I haven't tried the new formula. It's similar to YAM in terms of giving a boost in mouisture when used with a DC.


----------



## flyygirlll2

@shawnyblazes Hope your baby feels better as well. I'm starting to feel the sinus coming on.


----------



## Saludable84

My Nappiversary Month. I believe the last one was 10/13/13.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

@Saludable84 , what did you use on your hair in your avi? It looks yum


----------



## Saludable84

shawnyblazes said:


> @Saludable84 , what did you use on your hair in your avi? It looks yum



I took this picture 9/1. If I remember correctly, Oyin Hair Dew, QB CTDG and ABCDEFG Butter.


----------



## Saludable84

flyygirlll2 said:


> @Saludable84 Jakeala's is more gooey/sticky IMO compared to Bekura YAM. I haven't tried the new formula. It's similar to YAM in terms of giving a boost in mouisture when used with a DC.



I like Bekura YAM, but I dont use it that often. At some point, it will run out and I would like a cheaper alternative. I dont care about sticky as long as its effective.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Saludable84 said:


> I like Bekura YAM, but I dont use it that often. At some point, it will run out and I would like a cheaper alternative. I dont care about sticky as long as its effective.



get the Sweet Honey thang


----------



## flyygirlll2

@Saludable84 I don't use YAM that often either. Jakeala's is definitely a good alternative and works well.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

shawnyblazes said:


> *get the Sweet Honey thang*



@shawnyblazes 
I Agree!


----------



## Saludable84

Well, I already have 4 in my cart sooooo 

CC's Naturals is in my mailbox.
Naturelle Grow is still out for delivery.

Still waiting for ship ship from APB (2) and Sarenzo. Wishing I got more Creamy Oils, but I will be ok.


----------



## Saludable84

@rileypak how you feeling?


----------



## rileypak

@Saludable84 
Still fighting these sinuses! Not as bad as last week though...
Thanks for checking on me


----------



## rileypak

Saludable84 said:


> I'll get Jakeala the next pass. For those of you who use it:
> How compatible is it to Bekura YAM?
> Why didn't you like the new formula?



As far as the new formula of Honey Hair Thang, it's no longer gooey/sticky. It's more whipped and creamy now. 
I used a sample of it over a rinse out conditioner and it still gave me a small boost of moisture but provided way more softness than moisture to me.


----------



## Saludable84

rileypak said:


> As far as the new formula of Honey Hair Thang, it's no longer gooey/sticky. It's more whipped and creamy now.
> I used a sample of it over a rinse out conditioner and it still gave me a small boost of moisture but provided way more softness than moisture to me.


I prefer moisture over softness.


----------



## rileypak

Saludable84 said:


> I prefer moisture over softness.



Get the original sticky one then. Definitely way more honey in that one. The new one seems to have a bit more clay and butter IMO just from looking at it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Saludable84 @rileypak 
My Jakeala shipped = x2 Sweet Honey Hair Thangs Original (x1 Sweet Potato & x1 Marshmallow)


----------



## Saludable84

Naturelle Grow in my mailbox. I really want to try this DC, but I have a 16oz jar of DB Pumpkin Seed Conditioner that will take me at least 5 more wash days to get through.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Saludable84 said:


> *Naturelle Grow in my mailbox. *I really want to try this DC, but I have a 16oz jar of DB Pumpkin Seed Conditioner that will take me at least 5 more wash days to get through.



@Saludable84 
N-I-C-E!

I wish I had some NG in my mailbox!....


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Yup. Yup. Original Sweet Honey Hair Thang.
@Saludable84


----------



## Saludable84

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Saludable84
> N-I-C-E!
> 
> I wish I had some NG in my mailbox!....



I got the Madder Root and Shea. Somehow, I thought I bought this in 8oz.... nope 16oz. That's makes 5-16oz DCs in my mini fridge. Ive got to start using this stuff up


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Finished up: x1 16oz BBD Stretch.  I have x1 16oz back up.


----------



## MileHighDiva

Do any of you ladies understand Sarenzo's BF sale details that she sent out?  I'm all


----------



## Saludable84

MileHighDiva said:


> Do any of you ladies understand Sarenzo's BF sale details that she sent out?  I'm all



Yeah I read it. It's confusing but from what I read, your buying a gift certificate and guaranteeing that you are making a purchase (the certificate). You have to purchase within a certain time frame. You also get a code. You don't purchase you are not getting your money back. You also get access to mixing with body stuff with the $100 certificate. That's the only real benefit it seems.

This is a way to not get bombarded with BF orders. It only sucks because if the BF sale is different, it might make people upset but that doesn't seem to be the case. Just seems to me like ensuring you will make money regardless.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

flyygirlll2 said:


> @curlyhersheygirl Hope the kids feel better.


@flyygirlll2 Thanks sis


----------



## Saludable84

Opened my CC's. Played with the stuff. 

The creamy Flax looks really good. The rice pudding moisturizer is just that, so I'll save it for a while. I also looked at the men's hair and Beard Moisturizer. 

I did the hand test. CF I feel like I rubbed in thin lotion (leave in) RPM I thought was heavy but feels like I applied lotion (leave in) and the men's item is    Why I do this to myself.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Saludable84
WOW!  Your CCs came quick!  They do have fast shipping.

@Saludable84 and @MileHighDiva

I didn't see Sarenzo's Sale info?  I may get what Imma get on 10/21


----------



## Saludable84

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Saludable84
> WOW!  Your CCs came quick!  They do have fast shipping.
> 
> @Saludable84 and @MileHighDiva
> 
> I didn't see Sarenzo's Sale info?  I may get what Imma get on 10/21



Yeah. I really like that and I won't need too much on application. It would be nice if the creamy Flax or the men's product could replace my silk dreams. Cheaper, faster shipping and better sales.


----------



## Aggie

I finally cracked open my last 4 Bella Naturale item - the Babassu & BlueBerry Moisturizing Deep Conditioner and used that to deep condition my hair this afternoon before Hurricane Matthew strikes our waters in the Bahamas. It is a really moisturizing conditioner and my hair still felt really good after it dried. I like it but since I'm cutting out some brands and this one is new, it will not be repurchased.

I used some NG Sweet Plantain Leave-in and as before, it did not disappoint! I really like that leave-in a lot.


----------



## Saludable84

Aggie said:


> I finally cracked open my last 4 Bella Naturale item - the Babassu & BlueBerry Moisturizing Deep Conditioner and used that to deep condition my hair this afternoon before Hurricane Matthew strikes our waters in the Bahamas. It is a really moisturizing conditioner and my hair still felt really good after it dried. I like it but since I'm cutting out some brands and this one is new, it will not be repurchased.
> 
> I used some NG Sweet Plantain Leave-in and as before, it did not disappoint! I really like that leave-in a lot.


 
Many prayers for you and your family! Stay safe. 

I see how you fit a wash day in there


----------



## Aggie

Saludable84 said:


> Many prayers for you and your family! Stay safe.
> 
> I see how you fit a wash day in there


Thank you honey 

I sure did. My hair is going through nice and clean


----------



## divachyk

I hope you feel better @rileypak and hope the babies are doing better as well @curlyhersheygirl


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@divachyk
Good to See You Sis.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Aggie
Be Safe.I think it's passed there by now and on it's way someplace in the US?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

The Sarenzo Pumpkin Pecan Waffle I received a sample of the Body Frosting in this scent.  I'm using it for my Hair.

The one(s) I ordered are the Pumpkin Cupcake.

Decided to get whatever Imma get from them on 10/21.  I ain't foolin' with no GC and all that stuff.


----------



## Saludable84

@IDareT'sHair if my creamy Oil comes in before that, I will purchase on 10/21


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@shawnyblazes  How's your day goin'?



Evening Ladies!  Tryna' remember what I'm waiting on other than ST'icals?  (Oh and Jakeala)


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Saludable84 
Used - Texture Me Naturals More Moisture Cream


----------



## MileHighDiva

Lawd, I need to stay of the gram. Now, I want Courtney's Egyptian Gold oil, mask, and serum.  I don't even know what's in this stuff or what it smells like 
https://www.instagram.com/p/BLPRAEQgzZm/


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@MileHighDiva
Are you going to get it?


----------



## MileHighDiva

IDareT'sHair said:


> @MileHighDiva
> Are you going to get it?


  hopefully, she has a sale, so don't have to wait till BF.  Looks goodt just in the presentation.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@MileHighDiva 
Have you tried anything in the Mane Choice line before?


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Hey divas
I really feel like getting something but I'm going to be good.


----------



## Saludable84

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Saludable84
> Used - Texture Me Naturals More Moisture Cream



How do you like it? The Capuacu has my hair feeling like a dream, but just doesn't prevent frizz, which CTDG does. There is my catch 22.


----------



## Saludable84

curlyhersheygirl said:


> Hey divas
> I really feel like getting something but I'm going to be good.



lets just say I got some retro pay.... don't tempt me.


----------



## MileHighDiva

IDareT'sHair said:


> @MileHighDiva
> Have you tried anything in the Mane Choice line before?


No, because I was told it smells like grapefruit, or at least the original products.  But, this has me sucked it.  It features her "Signature K.O.M.B Oil."  Kalahari, Oleaster, Mongongo, and Boabab oils.  I need to go look up the kalahari.  The oleaster sounds  kinda chemically.

ETA: Kalahari = watermelon seed oil.  Also, what the products smell like.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

divachyk said:


> I hope you feel better @rileypak and hope the babies are doing better as well @curlyhersheygirl


@divachyk 
They're back to getting into stuff so they're better. Just a few sniffles now. Thankfully the fever and loss of appetite are gone.


----------



## Saludable84

MileHighDiva said:


> No, because I was told it smells like grapefruit, or at least the original products.  But, this has me sucked it.  It features her "Signature K.O.M.B Oil."  Kalahari, Oleaster, Mongongo, and Boabab oils.  I need to go look up the kalahari.  The oleaster sounds  kinda chemically.
> 
> ETA: Kalahari = watermelon seed oil.  Also, what the poducts smell like.



Kalahari


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Saludable84 said:


> *Kalahari*



@Saludable84
Agreed!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Saludable84
TMN More Moisture is nice.  I need to see if I can get lasting moisture from it.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Evening ladies.  

I'm a little bummed.  I had a third interview for a position I really want and it felt like it didn't go the greatest.  

Sigh, I feel like buying up a slew of things to make my fingers happy.  


Hopefully this piece of candy tides me over.  Lol


I hope everyone had a productive day.  I wonder how Hairtiage is.  She used to post on Instagram but I haven't seen anything know awhile.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

shawnyblazes said:


> *Evening ladies.
> I'm a little bummed.  I had a third interview for a position I really want and it felt like it didn't go the greatest.  Sigh, I feel like buying up a slew of things to make my fingers happy.  Hopefully this piece of candy tides me over.  Lol*.



@shawnyblazes
I'm sure it went better than you think. 

Afterall, it was your 3rd, so they sound like they are really interested in your for the position.

ETA: Perhaps you blew them away on your other two.  And this one was just a formality.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Pulled Out to Use & Use Up:
Kj Naturals Coconut & Rosemary DC'er 8oz
Kj Naturals Neapolitan DC'er 8oz

*trying to get through some of these one-offs*


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl
Here I was "Clownin'" you for sittin' on FourFiddy. 

It looks like I wasn't that far behind you.


----------



## Saludable84

@shawnyblazes 3rd interview is very promising. Many prayers.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Wonder if I should pick up these x2 SSI Sugar Peach during this Sale?

Has any one tried the Apple Nourish Conditioner?


----------



## Saludable84

@IDareT'sHair my coworkers were molesting my hair today. They said it was super hydrated. IDK, like, I like the Capuacu but the Buttery Soy and CTDG set very high standards for me. CTDG is smoothing for right now (humidity and frizz) and Buttery Soy is just . I know you dont group them together, but for me they are used the same way, as I can only detangle on soaking wet hair. I think I will just use this for now and test in the winter, and make a final decision then.

For now, I just cannot recommend.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> Here I was "Clownin'" you for sittin' on FourFiddy.
> 
> It looks like I wasn't that far behind you.


@IDareT'sHair 
Lol That's a good one. Those DC's sneak up on you.  I just found a box filled with various SM masks that I completely forgot about.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> Wonder if I should pick up these x2 SSI Sugar Peach during this Sale?
> 
> Has any one tried the Apple Nourish Conditioner?


@IDareT'sHair 
I was wondering the same thing.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Saludable84 said:


> my coworkers were molesting my hair today. They said it was super hydrated. IDK, like, *I like the Capuacu* but the Buttery Soy and CTDG set very high standards for me. CTDG is smoothing for right now (humidity and frizz) and Buttery Soy is just . I know you dont group them together, but for me they are used the same way, as I can only detangle on soaking wet hair. I think I will just use this for now and test in the winter, and make a final decision then.
> *For now, I just cannot recommend.*



@Saludable84 
I was never interested in this product.  I think there was something in the ingredients (or description) I didn't like?  I don't remember.

Trust me, I would have had it by now, if I was "remotely" interested in it.

*cackles at your hair molesting coworkers*


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @shawnyblazes
> I'm sure it went better than you think.
> 
> Afterall, it was your 3rd, so they sound like they are really interested in your for the position.
> 
> ETA: Perhaps you blew them away on your other two.  And this one was just a formality.


@shawnyblazes 
I agree. Keep faith.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *Lol That's a good one. Those DC's sneak up on you.  I just found a box filled with various SM masks that I completely forgot about*.



@curlyhersheygirl
Yeah, I keep throwin' shade on you and I'm just as bad.  ........


curlyhersheygirl said:


> *I was wondering the same thing.*




@curlyhersheygirl
Yeah, 30% is decent and Hattache doesn't carry it.  The shipping eats up the thurty tho'.

I don't hear anything about the Apple Nourish.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl
What you DC'ing with this Weekend?


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

@IDareT'sHair 
I think I'll pass. I need to use up more of those conditioners in my stash.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *I think I'll pass. I need to use up more of those conditioners in my stash.*



@curlyhersheygirl 
x2 Sugar Peach is on my BF list.  I wonder if I can get a better deal?


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> What you DC'ing with this Weekend?


@IDareT'sHair 
I'm going to finish the not easily broken. What are you using.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> x2 Sugar Peach is on my BF list.  I wonder if I can get a better deal?


@IDareT'sHair 
I think she does 35% BF


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl
I kinda "thought" so.  Still not sure?  I may go ahead and pick them up tomorrow.

I remembered what else I was waiting on = APB!  Since I don't buy from here often, I totally forgot about this purchase.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl
What were you going to get from SSI?  Blueberry Cowash?  Or Peach or what?

I got the Green Tea Cleansing Conditioner recently on a Swap.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyersheygirl
> What were you going to get from SSI?  Blueberry Cowash?  Or Peach or what?
> 
> I got the Green Tea Cleansing Conditioner recently on a Swap.


@IDareT'sHair 
The apple whatever conditioner piqued my interest, but I haven't seen any reviews on it. I'm fully stocked with cleansing conditioners so I'm good .


----------



## Saludable84

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Saludable84
> *I was never interested in this product*.  I think there was something in the ingredients (or description) I didn't like?  I don't remember.
> 
> Trust me, I would have had it by now, if I was "remotely" interested in it.
> 
> *cackles at your hair molesting coworkers*



It didn't seem great but its hard for a sista when Shea is in erthing and you cant use Shea in barely anyting.

Its funny because I was actually recommending MHC Type 4 for a coworker daughter and she asked if that was why my hair looked so shiny. As soon as she asked the other two asked and came touching. The one I recommended the Type 4 ran to her desk to curlmart because she is struggling with her daughters dryness. The Asian girl I just gave her some HQS Slip and homegirl went and wet her hair in the bathroom and put it on her hair. I was done. My friend, a male, told the Asian to hold her hair products because he will steal it and use if for his beard. He usually puts stuff I bring on his beard when Im giving stuff away like Oprah xmas special.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl
I'm almost finished with:
Bel Nouvo Castor DC'er (I don't think I have a back up)
LACE (I have x1 LACE b/up & x1 Bask & Bloom b/up)


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *The apple whatever conditioner piqued my interest, but I haven't seen any reviews on it. I'm fully stocked with cleansing conditioners so I'm good *.



@curlyhersheygirl
Have you tried the SSI Green Tea one?  I can't wait to try that one.

But I know I won't continue to buy it because it's 8oz's.

ETA:  I am 'slightly' interested in the Apple too.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Saludable84 said:


> He usually puts stuff I bring on his beard *when Im giving stuff away like Oprah xmas special.*


@Saludable84
Gurl...You getting that office together!

 It does sounds like the O-prah Give-Away!


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> I'm almost finished with:
> Bel Nouvo Castor DC'er (I don't think I have a back up)
> LACE (I have x1 LACE b/up & x1 Bask & Bloom b/up)


@IDareT'sHair 
I have  12oz and  16oz brahmi left in the stash.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> Have you tried the SSI Green Tea one?  I can't wait to try that one.
> 
> But I know I won't continue to buy it because it's 8oz's.
> 
> ETA:  I am 'slightly' interested in the Apple too.


@IDareT'sHair 
I haven't used it yet. Once I'm finished with all those SSI cleansing conditioners, I won't repurchase either. It's not cost effective. I'll stick with APB and Ouidad


----------



## Saludable84

Was looking at SSI. The Honey Buttercream and Marula and Hemp look good but I only want these two items and im not selling my eggs to pay for shipping. Not today.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Saludable84
Even though I wasn't interested in it and didn't buy it, it is probably really nice.  IMO:  All her products have been nice.

Actually, I kept looking at that one and the Babbasu Styler but never purchased either.  I am also interested in that Healing Butter.

Unless she gets her CS together, I probably won't be getting anything else.

I thought I picked up the Green Tea DC'er but don't see it.  Maybe I got hers confused with Nur Creations?  But I thought I also got the one from TMN too?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *I have  12oz and  16oz brahmi left in the stash.*


@curlyhersheygirl
Nice on the Brahmi.  I love that DC'er.  



curlyhersheygirl said:


> *I haven't used it yet. Once I'm finished with all those SSI cleansing conditioners, I won't repurchase either. It's not cost effective. I'll stick with APB and Ouidad*


@curlyhersheygirl 
You know I love a good Cleansing Conditioner and that primarily all I use. 

I did really like SSI's Blueberry and it's 9oz, but I went through it pretty quickly.  I also like the one by ST'icals, but it's not cost-effective.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Saludable84 said:


> Was looking at SSI. The Honey Buttercream and Marula and Hemp look good but *I only want these two items and im not selling my eggs to pay for shipping. Not today.*


@Saludable84 
I got a little $118 check for overpaying a bill, so I'll use that for some "mad money" this weekend if I run into a good deal.


----------



## Saludable84

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Saludable84
> Even though I wasn't interested in it and didn't buy it, it is probably really nice.  IMO:  All her products have been nice.
> 
> Actually, I kept looking at that one and the Babbasu Styler but never purchased either.  I am also interested in that Healing Butter.
> 
> Unless she gets her CS together, I probably won't be getting anything else.
> 
> I thought I picked up the Green Tea DC'er but don't see it.  Maybe I got hers confused with Nur Creations?  But I thought I also got the one from TMN too?



Its just nice and thats about it. Im really hoping to like the Banana Styling Pudding. I will try this weekend and am trying to use one jar by BF.


----------



## Saludable84

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Saludable84
> I got a little $118 check for overpaying a bill, so I'll use that for some "mad money" this weekend if I run into a good deal.


 If I told you what mine was, you would have to come and restrain me until Monday....


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Saludable84 said:


> *If I told you what mine was, you would have to come and restrain me until Monday....*


@Saludable84 
......


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Saludable84 said:


> *Its just nice and thats about it. Im really hoping to like the Banana Styling Pudding. I will try this weekend and am trying to use one jar by BF*.


@Saludable84
What all did you get from TMN? 

So far, I do like the Banana. (I have a back up for this).  And I like the Macadamia Butter and the Amla & Avocado too.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl 
My "fear" is if I get my x2 SSI Sugar Peach and cross them off my list, I'll just replace it with something else.


----------



## Saludable84

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Saludable84
> What all did you get from TMN?
> 
> So far, I do like the Banana. (I have a back up for this).  And I like the Macadamia Butter and the Amla & Avocado too.



Just the Capuacu and the Banana. I thought I purchased the Moisture one but I clearly did not. I really wanted it. I had the other two in my cart but I took them out my cart. Regret it now.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Saludable84 said:


> *Just the Capuacu and the Banana. I thought I purchased the Moisture one but I clearly did not. I really wanted it. I had the other two in my cart but I took the out my cart. Regret it now.*


@Saludable84
Hopefully, her CS improves. 

I also got to keep an eye on her site.  She good for 'sneaking' in random Sales.


----------



## Saludable84

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Saludable84
> Hopefully, her CS improves.
> 
> I also got to keep an eye on her site.  She good for 'sneaking' in random Sales.


 I was about to mention this and I dont like that. Got me hunting down sales like its the Hunger.Games.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Saludable84
Are you still deciding whether you will get SSI?

I'm leaning towards grabbing it, if there isn't anything else going on that catches my eye this weekend.  My justification, it's on my BF list.

Maybe I'll wait to the last day to pick it up.


----------



## Saludable84

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Saludable84
> Are you still deciding whether you will get SSI?
> 
> I'm leaning towards grabbing it, if there isn't anything else going on that catches my eye this weekend.  My justification, it's on my BF list.
> 
> Maybe I'll wait to the last day to pick it up.



No. I want to try the two, but I dont want to pay $30 for two items.

I can get 3 Jakeala SHHT for $10 more, with shipping, better smells and not the kool-aid aroma she kills me with AND I know Ill like it


----------



## Saludable84

My APB is ship ship this weekend. Cannot wait. That will be a HUGE package


----------



## divachyk

@IDareT'sHair @curlyhersheygirl, I dug up one of WestNDNBeauty's old blog posts that summarizes sales and in 2013 & 2014, SSI did 30% for BF. Not sure about 2015. Be my luck, if I buy now, it'll be like 50% this BF.

@shawnyblazes, faith!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@divachyk 
Yeah.....I'll wait until the last day to decide whether to get my SSI.


----------



## Saludable84

My co-worker I gave a bunch of stuff to, I just told her about curlmart little sale. She wants in. I can knock them off BF if I get them MHC today.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Saludable84 said:


> *My co-worker I gave a bunch of stuff to, I just told her about curlmart little sale. She wants in. I can knock them off BF if I get them MHC today.*



@Saludable84 
Is that Sale any good?  Don't forget to use cm15 if you decide to bite.


----------



## CeeLex33

Used up a Shescentit Sugar Peach Conditioner- 2 back ups. 

Im also debating on getting more with this weekend sale or waiting till BF...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@CeeLex33
Yeah, I can scratch this off my BF list if I pick it up this weekend.  

Imma prolly wait until the last day of the sale to gone & pick it up.

At least, that's what I'm thinkin' right now.  I'm tryna' see if a better Sale happens on something else this weekend 1st.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl @CeeLex33 @rileypak
How are you Ladies this a.m.?

Hoping all our Sistas' in FL stay "safe".


----------



## Golden75

Good morning ladies!


----------



## divachyk

Someone up in here has a birthday but they acting all shy! 

HAPPY BIRTHDAY @Golden75


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Morning divas.
@IDareT'sHair 
You getting anything from Alikay?


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl @CeeLex33 @rileypak
> How are you Ladies this a.m.?
> 
> Hoping all our Sistas' in FL stay "safe".



Morning!
I'm trying to get over this sickness still!!! Doc gave me meds now so I'm hoping to knock it out soon.

ETA: lemme mosey over to the Alikay site...


----------



## divachyk

I purchased a hair turban from Puff Cuff to dry my wet hair on wash day. I have 3 Curly Tee Towels but you know how we do...multiples of everything make us happy.


----------



## rileypak

Why do they do key ingredients only?!?!?!?!!!


----------



## Saludable84

rileypak said:


> Why do they do key ingredients only?!?!?!?!!!


 I never buy when I see that.

Just to let yall know, I bought out all the Type 4 creams from Curlmart. Not Sorry


----------



## CeeLex33

Mawnin Sistas! 

Sending positive vibes and well wishes for everyone in the storm's path. I may go ahead and get that Amaretto Cream from Bel Nouvo since sale proceeds will go towards relief efforts in Haiti.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl
Thanks for the tip on Alikay.  Picked up a b/up of the Shea Yogurt and an 8oz of the Botanical Blend.


----------



## MileHighDiva

Courtney wants $20 for the mask and $22 for the serum.  I think the oil was $18. Will wait for a sale. The poo, condish, mask, and serum have SAAs, which my hair loves.


----------



## SimJam

Hay ladies ... hardly recognize anyone in this thread any more !!!

just popping in to say I chopped all my hair of LOL. Guess I was tired of all the fuss. I was going through twitter and saw that whoissugar from youtube cut all her hair off and I was like #itsasign


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@SimJam
Hey Lady!  Hope things are good.

I bet your Hair looks Cute!


----------



## CeeLex33

Soooooooo is the no buy now a low buy? 
Just wondering so I can go sit down or give paypal some work LOL


----------



## rileypak

CeeLex33 said:


> Soooooooo is the no buy now a low buy?
> Just wondering so I can go sit down or give paypal some work LOL



Yes it's a low buy now... since some folks who shall remain nameless continued to buy anyway


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

I havent bought anything since APB.

 I will be buying from Sarenzo though, its my yearly time and my body frosting is getting low


----------



## CeeLex33

I haven't bought anything either- but I'm thinking about: 
Shecentit Sugar Peach Cond x2 
Maybe a few things from Sarenzo at the next sale (not he BF one)
Bel Nouvo- Amaretto Buttercream

BF is looking pretty light for me which is shocking- going to wait and see what Cream & Coco decides.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@CeeLex33 @shawnyblazes @rileypak

"Technically" we are back on our N/B which started back up right after APB's Sale.  However, if it is on your BF List and it's a "good deal" it would be a good idea to go on and take that off your list.

Alikay, was on my BF list for a b/up of the Shea Yogurt, even though last BF I think I remember them having 40% BF.  I went ahead and got it.

But you are absolutely correct, we all should still be on our N/B until the Halloween Sales.  (That was the agreement).


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> @CeeLex33 @shawnyblazes @rileypak
> 
> "Technically" we are back on our N/B which started back up right after APB's Sale.  However, if it is on your BF List and it's a "good deal" it would be a good idea to go on and take that off your list.
> 
> Alikay, was on my BF list for a b/up of the Shea Yogurt, even though last BF I think I remember them having 40% BF.  I went ahead and got it.
> 
> But you are absolutely correct, we all should still be on our N/B until the Halloween Sales.  (That was the agreement).



I seem to remember a low buy getting mentioned for post-APB conditioner sale 

ETA: although my definition of low buy is spending under $50 so....


----------



## Saludable84

rileypak said:


> Yes it's a low buy now... since some folks who shall remain nameless continued to buy anyway


----------



## Saludable84

rileypak said:


> I seem to remember a low buy getting mentioned for post-APB conditioner sale
> 
> ETA: although my definition of low buy is spending under $50 so....



My definition is one purchase a week with free shipping


----------



## rileypak

Saludable84 said:


>


----------



## flyygirlll2

I bought MHC Buttery Soy from Curlmart. It was on my "maybe" list for BF anyway.


----------



## divachyk

Hi @SimJam, I feel you. I've been away a bit lately and I'm behind on products. 

Gone for a day = behind. 
Gone for a week = lost.
Gone for a month = clueless.

Congrats on cutting your hair! I bet it's dope. I'm natural now and can't wait to get it shaped in some cute cut.


----------



## Saludable84

They stay lurking


----------



## rileypak

Saludable84 said:


> They stay lurking



That's on my list. What it smell like?
Where you find that at?


----------



## Saludable84

rileypak said:


> That's on my list. What it smell like?
> Where you find that at?


I opened it. I found it at Wal.greens. Wypipo section.

The smell is very tolerable. Soft, pleasant smell. Way better than roses. I liked the peace rose oil when I did the shingling method. I just hated the smell. I might try it for the weekend.

ETA: still strong smell like their other stuff but better smell.


----------



## rileypak

Saludable84 said:


> I opened it. I found it at Wal.greens. Wypipo section.
> 
> The smell is very tolerable. Soft, pleasant smell. Way better than roses. I liked the peace rose oil when I did the shingling method. I just hated the smell. I might try it for the weekend.


----------



## CeeLex33

IDareT'sHair said:


> @CeeLex33 @shawnyblazes @rileypak
> "Technically" we are back on our N/B which started back up right after APB's Sale.  However, if it is on your BF List and it's a "good deal" it would be a good idea to go on and take that off your list.
> Alikay, was on my BF list for a b/up of the Shea Yogurt, even though last BF I think I remember them having 40% BF.  I went ahead and got it.
> But you are absolutely correct, we all should still be on our N/B until the Halloween Sales.  (That was the agreement).



Sounds good all of those companies (Sarenzo, Shescentit and Bel Nouvo) were potentials for BF so we'll see what happens this weekend, then I'm back on the wagon!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

CeeLex33 said:


> *Sounds good all of those companies (Sarenzo, Shescentit and Bel Nouvo) were potentials for BF so we'll see what happens this weekend, then I'm back on the wagon!*



@CeeLex33
If you see something that was on your prospective BF list and the price is right, by all means, everyone should be picking those items up.

Just one less package to have to wait for BF.

_But just all random-willy-nilly buying, just for the "sake" of buying_.......no people should not be doing that during this time.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Golden75
.......

H-BDay G!


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> _But just all random-willy-nilly buying, just for the "sake" of buying_.......no people should not be doing that during this time.


----------



## Saludable84

IDareT'sHair said:


> @CeeLex33
> If you see something that was on your prospective BF list and the price is right, by all means, everyone should be picking those items up.
> 
> Just one less package to have to wait for BF.
> 
> _But just all random-willy-nilly buying, just for the "sake" of buying_.......no people should not be doing that during this time.



I've actually wait until our "breaks" but the breaks turn into mini hauls. I've been doing better in terms of sticking with what I'm trying to make staples. 

I just need to catch these sales and get these backups


----------



## CeeLex33

Believe me, I'm just looking for any reason to go all willy nilly LMBO!!!


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

And I received my shipping notification from APB. 

*skips


----------



## IDareT'sHair

CeeLex33 said:


> *Believe me, I'm just looking for any reason to go all willy nilly LMBO!!!*



@CeeLex33
We ALL are Sis. 

And that's part of the problem.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Received my Ship Notice from APB

OT: Using Komaza's Moku Butter *i think the scent "might" get on my nerves*

Despite the 'scent' it's a very nice Butter.


----------



## Saludable84

Ship ship from APB. 

Now just waiting on Sarenzo


----------



## CeeLex33

I got my shipping notice from APB too!

Waiting on Jakeala and Sarenzo.


----------



## MileHighDiva

IDareT'sHair said:


> Received my Ship Notice from APB
> 
> OT: Using Komaza's Moku Butter *i think the scent "might" get on my nerves*
> 
> Despite the 'scent' it's a very nice Butter.


What does it smell like?


----------



## Saludable84

I've got 5 packages coming on Tuesday. Thank goodness only two are hair related and one was purchased this weekend. 

Going to send out a couple packages this weekend. 

Going to look at that Jakeala cart. Will probably take the plunge. 

It seems like my only BF purchase will be APB and NG. I'm almost done.


----------



## divachyk

@Saludable84 @curlyhersheygirl @Golden75, tell me why I don't want to wear my slap and get it greasy but the weather is cooling off so I will bust it out soon.


----------



## Saludable84

divachyk said:


> @Saludable84 @curlyhersheygirl @Golden75, tell me why I don't want to wear my slap and get it greasy but the weather is cooling off so I will bust it out soon.



I wear a bonnet or scarf under mine where the hat will touch my hair when I feel like that. Same if my hair is wet. I try to keep the front out a bit to make it look chic. 

Your going to love that hat!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

MileHighDiva said:


> *What does it smell like?*



@MileHighDiva

Good Question?  Kind of "fruity" but also kinda' perfumey-florally? A interesting scent.

Love the Performance.  The smell....not so much.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

divachyk said:


> @Saludable84 @curlyhersheygirl @Golden75, tell me why I don't want to wear my slap and get it greasy but the weather is cooling off so I will bust it out soon.


@divachyk 
I've been wearing mine this entire week. I'm kicking myself for only getting 2


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl

Hello Curly!  What you DC'ing with today?

Imma use Kj Naturals Neapolitan.  Tryna' go through somma' these 8oz one-offs.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Saludable84 said:


> I wear a bonnet or scarf under mine where the hat will touch my hair when I feel like that. Same if my hair is wet. I try to keep the front out a bit to make it look chic.
> 
> Your going to love that hat!


@Saludable84 
These are purely accessories for me. I wear them with either some twists hanging out in the front or with the twists swooped to the side and tucked under the brim.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl 
Thought about the Gallon sized ST'icals..... but don't know what I would get? 

I thought about the Afrotastic Curl Elastic.  But I have an 8oz I haven't even got to yet?


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> 
> Hello Curly!  What you DC'ing with today?
> 
> Imma use Kj Naturals Neapolitan.  Tryna' go through somma' these 8oz one-offs.


@IDareT'sHair 
Hey sis
I'm DC'ing with the last bit of not easily broken under the hot head. 

I have that one out too, may put it in rotation but I'm not sure yet.
BTW DS surprised us yesterday. When I got back from getting the kids from school saw him rummaging through the fridge. He's here for the weekend and already raided the stash closet for more product


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> Thought about the Gallon sized ST'icals..... but don't know what I would get?
> 
> I thought about the Afrotastic Curl Elastic.  But I have an 8oz I haven't even got to yet?


@IDareT'sHair 
I thought about it too. I saw @shawnyblazes mention about the newly added gallon glide but I've never tried it.
Do you have love perks? I have no idea what that is or how it works


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *BTW DS surprised us yesterday. When I got back from getting the kids from school saw him rummaging through the fridge. He's here for the weekend and already raided the stash closet for more product*



@curlyhersheygirl
"Our Freshman" was on my mind the other day.  I meant to ask you how he's doing.

Bolded made me bust out laughing.  Fridge 1st/Products 2nd. 

Great Weekend for Him.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *I thought about it about it too. I saw mention about the newly added gallon glide but I've never tried it.  Do you have love perks? I have no idea what that is or how it works*



@curlyhersheygirl

Yeah.  I'm tryna' figure out how folks are using that one (Knot Glide)?

You get Love Perks based on your purchases.  I used mine a while back.  I don't think I have accumulated enough yet to cash in.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> "Our Freshman" was on my mind the other day.  I meant to ask you how he's doing.
> 
> Bolded made me bust out laughing.  Fridge 1st/Products 2nd.  Great Weekend for Him.


@IDareT'sHair 
He's doing ok. Had me cooking his favorites last night. He ate like he was starving all day lol. The other kids are happy he's here.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> 
> Yeah.  I'm tryna' figure out how folks are using that one (Knot Glide)?
> 
> You get Love Perks based on your purchases.  I used mine a while back.  I don't think I have accumulated enough yet to cash in.


@IDareT'sHair 
I should see if I have any. I doubt it 'cause I haven't shopped there in years


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

@IDareT'sHair 
Just checked and I do have points but not enough to use lol


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *He's doing ok. Had me cooking his favorites last night. He ate like he was starving all day lol. The other kids are happy he's here.*


@curlyhersheygirl

Awww......I remember those days!

YUM.  Not to mention a bunch of dirty laundry.

What Ari think about Big-Bro being home?

What Goodies is he taking back?  (Product-wise) & Food!



curlyhersheygirl said:


> *I should see if I have any. I doubt it 'cause I haven't shopped there in years*



@curlyhersheygirl
Them thangs is hard to accumulate.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

Hola ladies! What's going on up in hur?
I got my shipping notice from APB as well.
This Essential 2 Hair Cream combined with APBs Refresher Spray daily has my bun feeling goot! I'm going to do this next week too. Love the way my hair feels.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@NaturallyATLPCH  Hey Sis.  

Did you end up getting any Alikay?


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

IDareT'sHair said:


> @NaturallyATLPCH  Hey Sis.
> 
> Did you end up getting any Alikay?



Nah, I was going to, but I'm going to wait until BF.
Unless I wonder in Target. I'm sure I'll wonder in Target before I wait on Black Friday lol...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@NaturallyATLPCH 
I think I remember her having 40% off BF?

If you happen to be in Tar'get you should definitely grab a jar.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

@IDareT'sHair 
Thankfully he didn't bring any laundry lol But he did take some more detergent and dryer sheets.
From the stash he took a creamy oil to try, 2 Oyin HH and another CJ daily fix.

Ari was very happy to see him. She's been bugging him ever since he arrived.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

IDareT'sHair said:


> @NaturallyATLPCH
> I think I remember her having 40% off BF?
> 
> If you happen to be in Tar'get you should definitely grab a jar.



Yes, it was 40% off.
And you already know I am!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> Thankfully he didn't bring any laundry lol But he did take some more detergent and dryer sheets.  From the stash he took a creamy oil to try, 2 Oyin HH and another CJ daily fix.
> 
> *Ari was very happy to see him. She's been bugging him ever since he arrived.*


@curlyhersheygirl


----------



## rileypak

Morning and afternoon ladies!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl

@flyygirlll2 and @NaturallyATLPCH got me wanting that Slip & Slide.  I don't have enough points to get any type of discount tho'.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Still sitting here in Naturelle Grow's Guava & Fig Pre-Poo......

I need to get started soon.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> 
> @flyygirlll2 and @NaturallyATLPCH got me wanting that Slip & Slide.  I don't have enough points to get any type of discount tho'.


@IDareT'sHair 
Same here. I just read @flyygirlll2 review and now I want it. $25 isn't bad for a liter either


----------



## flyygirlll2

@IDareT'sHair Yeah, I wish I had more love perks so I would have received a discount. Since she said salon sizes won't be offered during BF, I figured I might as well grab it.


----------



## flyygirlll2

@IDareT'sHair @curlyhersheygirl Honestly, if you're looking for something in detangling your hair I would say it's a great product to have. I can count on my fingers how many salon sized products I have in my never ending stash, but that's mainly because my hair is picky so if I find a great product that's offered in that size  for a decent price, I get it.


I was also eyeing the Curlastic DC or whatever it's called, but I've never tried it before so that would be a gamble.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

flyygirlll2 said:


> @IDareT'sHair @curlyhersheygirl Honestly, if you're looking for something in detangling your hair I would say it's a great product to have. I can count on my fingers how many salon sized products I have in my never ending stash, but that's mainly because my hair is picky so if I find a great product that's offered in that size  for a decent price, I get it.
> 
> 
> I was also eyeing the Curlastic DC or whatever it's called, but I've never tried it before so that would be a gamble.



Get it.

The slip.  Lord, the slip.  My hair is so curly I wear wash go's so I don't have to detangle but after a week the curls loc because they curl up. I end up losing a lot of length detangling.

I like the Knot Sauce but I loved the Knot Glide.  It's just the aloe  and, coconut oil that left my hair hard when I left it in.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@flyygirlll2 @NaturallyATLPCH @shawnyblazes
I found a 25% off Code.  So....*cough* I got it. 

It was $18.75 but...but....it was $11.+ for Shipping.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *Same here. I just read* *review and now I want it. $25 isn't bad for a liter either*



@curlyhersheygirl
Shipping was $11.00.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

IDareT'sHair said:


> @flyygirlll2 @NaturallyATLPCH @shawnyblazes
> I found a 25% off Code.  So....*cough* I got it.
> 
> It was $18.75 but...but....it was $11.+ for Shipping.




I like the VIP. Free shipping all year.  
I'm not about that shipping cost with her.


----------



## flyygirlll2

@IDareT'sHair Shipping for me was $12.40  I _almost_ didn't grab it when I saw the shipping rate... but the size is too good for me to pass up and I know it will last me for a while.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@flyygirlll2 
You should check your account.  I didn't realize I've had a 25% discount that's been sitting out there since June.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@flyygirlll2 @curlyhersheygirl @shawnyblazes @NaturallyATLPCH
This may also allow me to skip picking up another 16oz jar of CDTG?  And still came out cheaper for twice the amount 16 vs 32.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

shawnyblazes said:


> Get it.
> The slip.  Lord, the slip.  My hair is so curly I wear wash go's so I don't have to detangle but after a week the curls loc because they curl up.* I end up losing a lot of length detangling.*
> I like the Knot Sauce but I loved the Knot Glide.  It's just the aloe  and, coconut oil that left my hair hard when I left it in.



@shawnyblazes
This is what I think was starting to happen to me.


----------



## flyygirlll2

@IDareT'sHair I checked but I have nothing. It's whatever I guess. The Knot Glide was on my list for BF, so I'm glad I'll have a salon size on hand. Soultanicals is off my list for BF at this point unless the Detox mask and Agave DC are hits for my hair.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@flyygirlll2
I just hope I can fight the _urge_ to get more QB.


----------



## flyygirlll2

@IDareT'sHair Hmmmm....I'm debating about grabbing a CTDG as back up for BF. I've been using it as a leave in/mouisturiser  since the Knot Glide works better at detangling my hair. CTDG is a great multipurpose product though which I love.


----------



## flyygirlll2

@IDareT'sHair I don't really need anything from
QB, but of course we know needs and want are two different things


----------



## IDareT'sHair

flyygirlll2 said:


> Hmmmm....I'm debating about grabbing a CTDG as back up for BF. *I've been using it as a leave in/mouisturiser*  since the Knot Glide works better at detangling my hair. *CTDG is a great multipurpose product though which I love*.



@flyygirlll2
Yeah I know.  Me too.  It is so multipurpose.

I'm undecided, even though I got one coming from my swap.

So, not sure if I'll pick up another or just get some more AOHC, BRBC and adcdefg?

ETA:  I don't need anything from them either, but find it hard (if not impossible) to resist a Sale because they are so far & few between.


----------



## flyygirlll2

@IDareT'sHair I understand. She really doesn't have sales often compared to other vendors and they're pricey. Her products have started becoming staples for my hair in regards to moisturizers.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

shawnyblazes said:


> I like the VIP. Free shipping all year.
> I'm not about that shipping cost with her.


This is exactly why I renewed. I wasn't going to because like I said before, her stuff is hit or miss for my hair but free shipping will make me make them work .
And now that my hair is getting longer, slippy things are a MUST.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

flyygirlll2 said:


> @IDareT'sHair I don't really need anything from
> QB, but of course we know needs and want are two different things



Yes. Especially for me with hair and body things. The wants clearly out weigh the needs like 90/10. Or 95/5. Better yet, 100/0.


----------



## flyygirlll2

@NaturallyATLPCH Girl, the struggle in these pj streets is real


----------



## Saludable84

curlyhersheygirl said:


> @Saludable84
> These are purely accessories for me. I wear them with either some twists hanging out in the front or with the twists swooped to the side and tucked under the brim.



That's my favorite way to wear it!


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

flyygirlll2 said:


> @NaturallyATLPCH Girl, the struggle in these pj streets is real


Chile it shole is! And it peeks at this time of year.
Oh wait, year round. I may get one or two good months out of the year where the urge subsides.


----------



## Saludable84

flyygirlll2 said:


> @NaturallyATLPCH Girl, the struggle in these pj streets is real



It's too real


----------



## Saludable84

Sent my mother her package. Reduced my stash by a lot.... until Wednesday when this APB hits the street. Sarenzo soon come. Jakeala soon come. And thinking about C&C Sugar Spun. 

TMN Capuacu Buttercream is a keeper. Dang her!!!!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Saludable84 said:


> *TMN Capuacu Buttercream is a keeper. Dang her!!!!!*



@Saludable84
Looks like you'll be working with her on her CS Skills.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

Saludable84 said:


> It's too real


Yeeeeeep! That's why I love this thread !


----------



## IDareT'sHair

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> *Yeeeeeep! That's why I love this thread* !



@NaturallyATLPCH
Wait...Hol' Up!

You mean to tell me you really like hanging out with a bunch of uncontrollable PJ's who cannot stop hittin' PayNah due to a total lack of self-control?


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

IDareT'sHair said:


> @NaturallyATLPCH
> Wait...Hol' Up!
> 
> You mean to tell me you really like hanging out with a bunch of uncontrollable PJ's who cannot stop hittin' PayNah due to a total lack of self-control?


No sweetie, we all support each other with our weakness.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

IDareT'sHair said:


> @NaturallyATLPCH
> Wait...Hol' Up!
> 
> You mean to tell me you really like hanging out with a bunch of uncontrollable PJ's who cannot stop hittin' PayNah due to a total lack of self-control?


And you can quit anytime you want!


----------



## Saludable84

IDareT'sHair said:


> @NaturallyATLPCH
> Wait...Hol' Up!
> 
> You mean to tell me you really like hanging out with a bunch of uncontrollable PJ's who cannot stop hittin' PayNah due to a total lack of self-control?



PJs are a lot of fun to be around. You know why? Because we always have a product, always know the technique, always know the sale, always know where to find it and alway got the answers! 

And I got people in real life hitting paynah like they ain't got no sense. 

I bought the Type 4 with a coworker yesterday. Prior to purchasing I told her BF deals are better. Her reply "I ain't waiting for no BF, we buying now!!!!" My Asian coworker wants to know what gel I use. And I sent another a picture of SM gel I bought and she ready. 

We are the best people to be around!


----------



## Saludable84

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Saludable84
> Looks like you'll be working with her on her CS Skills.



Lawd. I still only like it but my hair is  still soft and buttery.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

And when someone asks, what do you have for moisture or detangling? My eyes just light up because I can help someone else while reducing my stash. 

See how this works @IDareT'sHair?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Saludable84 said:


> *Lawd. I still only like it but my hair is  still soft and buttery.*



@Saludable84
I hope you can help her.  Cause I wanna try the Green Tea & Avocado DC'er


----------



## IDareT'sHair

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> *And when someone asks, what do you have for moisture or detangling? My eyes just light up because I can help someone else while reducing my stash. *



@NaturallyATLPCH
Gurl...Hush!

Yo' Eyes Stay Lit.

*thinks about your stash and *


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Saludable84
> I hope you can help her.  Cause I wanna try the *Green Tea & Avocado DC'er*



Wait you don't have any????


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I am tryna' eliminate QB CTDG and ST'icals from my BF list. 
I wonder if I'll like the Pumpkin Kaolin Mask?  I'm kinda hoping I won't.  Wonder if we'll get it before BF?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> *Wait you don't have any????*



@rileypak
I "thought" I did but I can't find it?   = me & my stash.

I thought I bought it when we all bought it?  I don't know where it is?  (I have the x2 bottles of Condition Me Softly) but I cannot locate that one.

I can't remember if I changed my mind because I bought the same named product from NurCreations?


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

IDareT'sHair said:


> @NaturallyATLPCH
> Gurl...Hush!
> 
> Yo' Eyes Stay Lit.
> 
> *thinks about your stash and *



If I hadn't sold or given stuff away, my stash would be featured on Hoarders, Hair Care Edition.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> *If I hadn't sold or given stuff away, my stash would be featured on Hoarders, Hair Care Edition.*



@NaturallyATLPCH 
I told you your stash looks like Hattache and mine looks like Pampered & Twisted.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

IDareT'sHair said:


> @NaturallyATLPCH
> I told you your stash looks like Hattache and mine looks like Pampered & Twisted.


Speaking of Hattache, I may be in that area next weekend, and if so...(we know how that will play out)


----------



## IDareT'sHair

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> *Speaking of Hattache, I may be in that area next weekend, and if so...(we know how that will play out)*



@NaturallyATLPCH
Oooooo!  How exciting!*crosses fingers*


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Pulled out: Kj Naturals Neapolitan DC'er today. WHY do I love it? 

Brownie warned me this was the business.

Smells just like the Ice Cream.

I think it may have been discontinued?

I stopped foolin' with Kj's when she tried to clown me on that Tingle Oil. 

Got me makin' my own Tingle Oil.


----------



## Saludable84

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Saludable84
> I hope you can help her.  Cause I wanna try the Green Tea & Avocado DC'er


 
Ugh. Let me go get this email ready.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Saludable84 said:


> *Ugh. Let me go get this email ready.*



@Saludable84
IKR?  

And last time I looked she still had that FLASH Sale up that happened in September.

That nobody knew nothing about.


----------



## flyygirlll2

@NaturallyATLPCH @IDareT'sHair I'm already past the point of hoarders  that's why I give stuff away. There's bins under these bins, a bag of products not shown next to the bins, then there's the fridge, and the bathroom is full too. I got to the point of just throwing products in the bins... it's pretty bad. I used to organize it but life got in the way and I can't be bothered right now.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

flyygirlll2 said:


> @NaturallyATLPCH @IDareT'sHair I'm already past the point of hoarders  that's why I give stuff away. There's bins under these bins, a bag of products not shown next to the bins, then there's the fridge, and the bathroom is full too. I got to the point of just throwing products in the bins... it's pretty bad. I used to organize it but life got in the way and I can't be bothered right now.



Hmmmm, I spotted that Siamese Twists Cupuacu cream in the blue spray bottle. How is it?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@flyygirlll2
Imagine how delicious all that stuff would look nicely arranged?

You wouldn't be so quick to give stuff away if you sorted it out and found a nice space for it.

Having stuff somewhat organized helps me keep my sanity.

If everything was all tossed together, I'd lose it too.

ETA: Delicious Chaos!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@flyygirlll2 
I saw some stuff!

Had to go back in and take another peek....


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@rileypak
Still looking for ways to minimize my BF list. 

What did you decide about the Knot Glide Slip & Slide?


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak
> Still looking for ways to minimize my BF list.
> 
> What did you decide about the Knot Glide Slip & Slide?



It's in a cart for now. Still haven't pulled on it yet though...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Wonder if my Jakeala came today?  I need to check my mail.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Welp  I just looked at my Tracking info.  No Jakeala today.


----------



## Saludable84

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Saludable84
> IKR?
> 
> And last time I looked she still had that FLASH Sale up that happened in September.
> 
> That nobody knew nothing about.



That's what it is!


----------



## Saludable84

@flyygirlll2 that stash is delicious.


----------



## flyygirlll2

@NaturallyATLPCH I used the ST Cupuacu Carrot Cream today for a rollerset. It's not bad, I will have to use it again ( not for a roller set) to really give a final judgement. My hair didn't completely dry but my hair is soft so that's always a plus .

@IDareT'sHair I know lol. I need to really organize all this mess. My husband complains to me about how out of control my stash is. Now I have to hide the packages that are on the way


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@flyygirlll2
You give stuff away without even trying it just because you tired of looking at it.

If you had it somewhat organized, you'd feel different about it.

And then you could see all that deliciousness without digging for it.

But thanks for the Eye Candy!  I enjoyed it.

ETA:  And that's just x1 Bin right?

*might take another quick peek*


----------



## Beamodel

Pictures to come... today I am officially fully natural. I cut the remainder of my relaxed ends off...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel said:


> *Pictures to come... today I am officially fully natural. I cut the remainder of my relaxed ends off...*



@Beamodel
...... I know you are Slayin'

Welcome to the Natcha' side!


----------



## Beamodel

Lol @IDareT'sHair


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@flyygirlll2
It's so funny that you, me @Beamodel @divachyk @rileypak all kinda basically "Transitioned" around the same time-frame.


----------



## flyygirlll2

@IDareT'sHair Yeah, There's some stuff I have  given away that I didn't even try. I got tired of sifting through stuff lol. I'll organize it when I gave the energy/patience. Nope, those are two bins side by side but I have other bins underneath both with even more products/Ayurvedic powders.. etc.

@Beamodel Congrats on your BC! I'm sure your hair look fabulous.


----------



## flyygirlll2

@IDareT'sHair Right! We've all been on this journey together


----------



## IDareT'sHair

flyygirlll2 said:


> Yeah, There's some stuff I have I gave away I didn't even try. *I got tired of sifting through stuff lol. I'll organize it when I gave the energy/patience*. *Nope, those are two bins side by side but I have other bins underneath both with even more products/Ayurvedic powders.. etc. *


@flyygirlll2
That's what I thought.  And I thought "more" stuff was underneath.

Your PJ Goal for 2017 is to organize & get control of your stash.

When you feel like tackling it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

flyygirlll2 said:


> *Right! We've all been on this journey together *



@flyygirlll2 
And we didn't even know it until we were many months into it.

It just sorta' happened.........A Long Stretch just kinda turned into a Transition.


----------



## flyygirlll2

@IDareT'sHair Yeah, it was definitely unplanned for me. Even though my natural hair works my nerves these days, I'm going to try to make the best of it.


----------



## Beamodel

Yea mines happened because of my depo shot snatching me bald and thinning out my hair tremendously.

I was forced to just stop everything and regroup.

My curls are so pretty but I still wear my hair straight daily. I keep saying I'm going to relax it when it's completely natural and now I'm at that point and I'm still procrastinating.

I'll do it when/if I choose to at some point. I'm in no hurry. I'm just enjoying my hair.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Beamodel
If I had your straightening skills, I'd be wearing my straight every day too. 

And it would help with the Knots.


----------



## Beamodel

Thanks @IDareT'sHair 
The only downfall is, I barely wash my hair now because of it. 

Today I mixed oleplex and vanilla whiskey as a protein treatment. 

I'm currently dcing with nsturelle grow pink clay mask and YAM.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel said:


> The only downfall is, I barely wash my hair now because of it.
> 
> *Today I mixed oleplex and vanilla whiskey as a protein treatment.
> 
> I'm currently dcing with nsturelle grow pink clay mask and YAM*.



@Beamodel 
This sounds delicious.

Lawd....You won't use up your stash until 2050 at the rate you use up stuff and your lighthanded-ness.

I'll hafta' remember to try my Pink Clay mixed with something.  Maybe even Jakeala's Sweet Honey Hair Thang.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

Beamodel said:


> Pictures to come... today I am officially fully natural. I cut the remainder of my relaxed ends off...


Congrats and welcome!


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

Your natchel hair will LOVE APB! @Beamodel


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Beamodel
> This sounds delicious.
> 
> Lawd....You won't use up your stash until 2050 at the rate you use up stuff and your lighthanded-ness.
> 
> I'll hafta' remember to try my Pink Clay mixed with something.  Maybe even Jakeala's Sweet Honey Hair Thang.



LMAO @IDareT'sHair tyats exactly what I was thinking too. It's gonna be a slow use up process. The pink is great on its own but I wanted to see how miraculous it was mixed with one of the good ole pick me ups 

@NaturallyATLPCH 
Thx boo


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@flyygirlll2 
What did HV say about MoistPRO?  I forgot what you said.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel said:


> * tyats exactly what I was thinking too. It's gonna be a slow use up process. The pink is great on its own but I wanted to see how miraculous it was mixed with one of the good ole pick me ups *



@Beamodel 
Yeah, I bet it is good with YAM. 

I was thinking about trying Bekura Cacao Bark with Sweet Honey Hair Thang too.  Especially since it gets such mixed reviews.


----------



## Beamodel

I didn't care for that DC @IDareT'sHair 
It was nothing special to me at all.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

*adds Sweet Honey Thang to Jakeala cart*
That product gets mentioned a lot around these parts.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel said:


> *I didn't care for that DC
> It was nothing special to me at all.*



@Beamodel
It seems like a lot of folks don't it it.

And if memory serves me right, I think I might have x2 Jars.......

Why was I crazy enough to get x2 Jars?

Hopefully, I don't, but I think I do.

*I should pull this out soon*


----------



## IDareT'sHair

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> **adds Sweet Honey Thang to Jakeala cart*  That product gets mentioned a lot around these parts.*



@NaturallyATLPCH

Yup.  You need them in a Cart STAT. (Original Formula)


----------



## flyygirlll2

@IDareT'sHair She told me the MoistPro would be available on 10 /7 and that she would email me to remind me. I didn't receive a follow up email nor do I see it available on the site though .


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@flyygirlll2
Oh Okay.

Thanks!  This is on my BF list.


----------



## Saludable84

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> *adds Sweet Honey Thang to Jakeala cart*
> That product gets mentioned a lot around these parts.



Just bought 3 today


----------



## Saludable84

So here is a picture of much Type 4 I use per twist on wash day. I do 18 dookie twist total


----------



## Saludable84

I used CC's Natural Creamy Flax with QB CTDG and MHC Type 4. My dookie twist look like  right now but the real test will be tomorrow. 

Also tried some Tresemme rinse out that I hear so much about.... Aus.sie moist is out 

I'm going back to using SD Wheat Germ Butter as my leave in so I can finish it, then move back on. 

*watched Luke Cage and now I want to do a twist out*


----------



## flyygirlll2

@Saludable84 I was looking at the Rice Pudding Mouisturiser and the Creamy Flax today. I didn't buy them *yet*  but it's on my list though. Lol @ wanting to do a twist out after watching that show. I like looking at the heads of hair on that show.


----------



## Saludable84

flyygirlll2 said:


> @Saludable84 I was looking at the Rice Pudding Mouisturiser and the Creamy Flax today. I didn't buy them *yet*  but it's on my list though. Lol @ wanting to do a twist out after watching that show. I like looking at the heads of hair on that show.



The creamy Flax (for me) is lighter than it looks but so far it's ok. It goes on nice. I just need one full pump per twist so I want to see how long it will last but I'm going to put it away for now. The rice pudding, when I did the hand test, was the same texture and absorbency so i sent it to my mother.


----------



## MileHighDiva

@flyygirlll2 , Thank you for the Stash Eye Candy!


----------



## flyygirlll2

@MileHighDiva No problem . I really need to get my stash together before I just end up giving everything away out of frustration.


----------



## Beamodel

Here is a picture of my fully natural hair. Shrinkage is a BEAST!


----------



## MileHighDiva

Beamodel said:


> Here is a picture of my fully natural hair. Shrinkage is a BEAST!


  How long is it stretched?


----------



## flyygirlll2

@Beamodel Looks beautiful. And yes I agree shrinkage is a demon.


----------



## Beamodel

@MileHighDiva APL


----------



## Beamodel

Thanks @flyygirlll2 
I reshapped and flat ironed it now.


----------



## MileHighDiva

Beamodel said:


> @MileHighDiva APL


Yes, that is some serious shrinkage


----------



## divachyk

I love it @Beamodel. Congrats.


----------



## rileypak

@Beamodel


----------



## Saludable84

@Beamodel 
Yassssssss!!!!!!!! Looking goodt!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Saludable84
Thanks for the Visual on the amount of Type4 you use per twist.  Noted.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Beamodel 
Very Nice!

I knew it was gone look Purty!

Straight or Curly - You got options!


----------



## Beamodel

@divachyk @rileypak @Saludable84 @IDareT'sHair 

Thanks dolls


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Let's See...Waiting on:
APB
Jakeala (still)
Alikay Naturals
Soultanicals
Sarenzo


----------



## Saludable84

BF List:
APB (that cart keeps growing)

NG (on the fence as I haven't used any of the 5 16-oz conditioners I have in my fridge) 

Silk Dreams Wheat Germ Butter and Destination Hydration. 

Cream & Coco Sugar Spun 

Jakeala


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

@IDareT'sHair  pm as soon as you see this


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Saludable84 
Nice BF list.


----------



## rileypak

*BF list*
APB
Hattache
Komaza Care
x2-3 randoms


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@rileypak
My list is still YUGGGGGE


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak
> My list is still YUGGGGGE



At this moment in time, I don't feel the need to grab too much. But then again my carts at APB and Hattache will be HUGE


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@rileypak

I'd love to have a 16oz b/up BeeMine DC'er.  Often her sales you have to meet a $-threshold.  That's all I want from there.

If I get it from Hattache, I'll be relegated to get an 8oz.

I have several places I only want x1 thing.  Which increases the list of places.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@flyygirlll2 @shawnyblazes @rileypak @Saludable84
Is anyone close to using up anything?

I'm close to using up BelNouvo DC'er, HV's ACV Phinishing Rinse, HV Whipped Clouds, and HV's Shikakai Oil, TMN More Moisture

I used up a 'sample' of Sarenzo's Body Frosting in Pumpkin Pecan Waffle which I used on my Hair.


----------



## flyygirlll2

@IDareT'sHair I'm close to finishing up APB Pumpkin Seed Mask, BRB Manuka Honey, and  APB Whipped Cleansing Cream. I did finish using up APB Ultra Conditioning Soufffle ( I have backups coming).


How do you like the Sarenzo Body Frosting on your hair? I didn't think it could be used for hair.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

flyygirlll2 said:


> I'm close to finishing up APB Pumpkin Seed Mask, BRB Manila Honey, and  APB Whipped Cleansing Cream. I did finish using up APB Ultra Conditioning Soufffle ( I have backups coming).
> *How do you like the Sarenzo Body Frosting on your hair? I didn't think it could be used for hair.*



@flyygirlll2
Good use up list.  I'd love to have a few more "empties" by 12/31.

I am also close to using up a 12oz LACE Brahmi.

I liked the Body Frosting on my Hair.  It's just a bunch of Butters & Oils.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

It's a bomb sealer on hair @flyygirlll2


----------



## Saludable84

rileypak said:


> At this moment in time, I don't feel the need to grab too much. But then again my carts at APB and Hattache will be HUGE



My APB cart IS huge and I haven't even added the 16oz DC that will be offered on BF


----------



## flyygirlll2

@IDareT'sHair @shawnyblazes Thanks. *Adds Body Frosting to list* 

I did purchase the the style frosting but I didn't know if there was a difference. I haven't received it yet.


----------



## flyygirlll2

I have a lot of ish in my APB cart


----------



## Saludable84

@IDareT'sHair I started new stuff in September and the weather got cooler so everything is being used slowly.  

APB Moisturizing Conditioner has once more use. 

That's about it. 

Oh. And the 10lb box i sent to my mother .


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

I'm all done with 2015 DC.  Ooh, no. I just realized I have some J Moniques in there.  Hmm.

Well, Ive went thru just about all my multiplies.  I only have APB in more than one thing.  My stash is severely low.  

I will be buying Xcel 21 next week.  4 more bottles and a cream.  Then BF I'm only buying APB and SM if there is a sale.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

shawnyblazes said:


> *I'm all done with 2015 DC.*  Ooh, no. I just realized I have some J Moniques in there.  Hmm.
> 
> Well, Ive went thru just about all my multiplies.  I only have APB in more than one thing.  My stash is severely low.
> 
> I will be buying Xcel 21 next week.  4 more bottles and a cream.  Then BF I'm only buying APB and SM if there is a sale.



@shawnyblazes
That's good you are keeping up with it like that.  So, you made it through all your 2014?


----------



## divachyk

shawnyblazes said:


> I'm all done with 2015 DC.  Ooh, no. I just realized I have some J Moniques in there.  Hmm.
> 
> Well, Ive went thru just about all my multiplies.  I only have APB in more than one thing.  My stash is severely low.
> 
> I will be buying Xcel 21 next week.  4 more bottles and a cream.  Then BF I'm only buying APB and SM if there is a sale.





IDareT'sHair said:


> @shawnyblazes
> That's good you are keeping up with it like that.  So, you made it through all your 2014?



@shawnyblazes that's a really good way to organize and use up product.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

IDareT'sHair said:


> @shawnyblazes
> That's good you are keeping up with it like that.  So, you made it through all your 2014?


By made it thru ....some might have hit the garbage after three uses
..because I was tired lolol


----------



## rileypak

I have two OGX conditioners in a cart at Ulta because of the hair event and I have no idea why...


----------



## rileypak

shawnyblazes said:


> By made it thru ....*some might have hit the garbage after three uses
> ..because I was tired lolol*



I know what you mean!


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

rileypak said:


> I have two OGX conditioners in a cart at Ulta because of the hair event and I have no idea why...


I keep getting suckered into those conditioners.  Then they arrive and blah


I just used of that last one in a henna gloss last weekend.


----------



## rileypak

shawnyblazes said:


> I keep getting suckered into those conditioners.  Then they arrive and blah
> 
> I just used of that last one in a henna gloss last weekend.



I was thinking of getting them for Ayurvedic glosses cause I need to use up these powders...


----------



## Saludable84

rileypak said:


> I have two OGX conditioners in a cart at Ulta because of the hair event and I have no idea why...



Don't get pulled in.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

I think my APB cart is locked and loaded. I keep taking things out, putting them in.
My BF list includes Jakeala, Sarenzo, APB, CM (or Darcy's for Pumpkinseed DC) maybe. Soultanicals is out the way...unless the discount is right with this VIP and free shipping lol...


----------



## divachyk

I feel so behind, I haven't even thought about BF lists. I can barely remember what I need to do for the current day.  I want to shop with logic this year and get things I need vs stockpiling for no valid reason.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

I'm a very diligent planner. I plan out where my money is going to go every pay period at the beginning of each month . I have a detailed list.

So BF is always planned starting in September for me.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> *So BF is always planned starting in September for me.*




@NaturallyATLPCH

Good Idea


----------



## KinksAndInk

My BF list is short. APB and Jakeala. I'm going to experiment with APB's leave-ins for rollersetting over the next few weeks to determine how many I should get for my stash. Definitely getting some oils and a few DCs. Jakeala will be sweet honey hair thang and soap.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

KinksAndInk said:


> My BF list is short. APB and Jakeala. I'm going to experiment with APB's leave-ins for rollersetting over the next few weeks to determine how many I should get for my stash. Definitely getting some oils and a few DCs. Jakeala will be sweet honey hair thang and soap.


I have two loaves of Jakeala Down There soap. That stuff is just that good.


----------



## flyygirlll2

Has anyone tried the NW21 Coconut Pudding? I want to get a few more bottles since I'm down to 2 bottles now.


----------



## KinksAndInk

And not hair related but I know that y'all love good deals...I got a Canon MX6821 printer from Best Buy (online) for $64.99 and there's a promotion on that printer to get $70 in gift cards. So I basically just got a free printer.


----------



## KinksAndInk

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> I have two loaves of Jakeala Down There soap. That stuff is just that good.


I want to try that. I love the tea tree soap for my face. I'll get a loaf of each.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

KinksAndInk said:


> I want to try that. I love the tea tree soap for my face. I'll get a loaf of each.


I've heard good things about that tea tree soap. I think I'll add a bar to my cart.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

flyygirlll2 said:


> Has anyone tried the NW21 Coconut Pudding? I want to get a few more bottles since I'm down to 2 bottles now.



What does NW21 stand for? Or is it a brand?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@flyygirlll2 @NaturallyATLPCH 
I have not tried the NetWurks 21 Coconut.  But was interested in maybe trying the Crème?  @shawnyblazes uses this.

I haven't looked at it to compare costs between that and the Spritz.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I thought I was completely out of ED JBCO, but found a couple bottles in my Stash. 

Can't wait to dig into them.  Always a Winter Hair Saver.


----------



## Saludable84

KinksAndInk said:


> My BF list is short. APB and Jakeala. I'm going to experiment with APB's leave-ins for rollersetting over the next few weeks to determine how many I should get for my stash. Definitely getting some oils and a few DCs. Jakeala will be sweet honey hair thang and soap.



Ditto to Jakeala


----------



## flyygirlll2

@NaturallyATLPCH It's Netwurks 21. It's the new name for Surge 14 which used to be popular on the hair boards back in the day. There's an active thread on it.

@IDareT'sHair I have 2 of the creams. I did try the cream but I prefer the spray right now.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

flyygirlll2 said:


> *I have 2 of the creams. I did try the cream but I prefer the spray right now.*



@flyygirlll2
Interesting. 

I'm glad you told me this, I just had the page open and was looking at the Crème.


----------



## flyygirlll2

@IDareT'sHair I like the bottle since I don't need to part my hair as much to apply it compared to the cream.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

flyygirlll2 said:


> Has anyone tried the NW21 Coconut Pudding? I want to get a few more bottles since I'm down to 2 bottles now.


Yes, it's nice but not amazing.  Very soft hold.


----------



## flyygirlll2

@shawnyblazes Thanks for letting me know


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

shawnyblazes said:


> By made it thru ....*some might have hit the garbage after three uses
> ..because I was tired* lolol


@shawnyblazes 
I may start doing this but I keep hearing my grandma "waste not,  want not"


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

divachyk said:


> I feel so behind, I haven't even thought about BF lists. I can barely remember what I need to do for the current day.  *I want to shop with logic this year and get things I need vs stockpiling for no valid reason*.


@divachyk 
Great strategy. I should do that myself


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

curlyhersheygirl said:


> @shawnyblazes
> I may start doing this but I keep hearing my grandma "waste not,  want not"


That's the three uses.  Lolol. Three generous uses.


----------



## Beamodel

@MileHighDiva
Here is a picture of it straightened


----------



## MileHighDiva

Beamodel said:


> @MileHighDiva
> Here is a picture of it straightened


Beautiful and Healthy!  Thanks for the visual, Lady!


----------



## MileHighDiva

You have have your blow out/straightening technique on lock @Beamodel. Looks professionally done,


----------



## Beamodel

@MileHighDiva awe, thank you darling


----------



## KinksAndInk

Thinking about adding Honey's Handmade to the BF list


----------



## rileypak

Beamodel said:


> @MileHighDiva
> Here is a picture of it straightened


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Beamodel said:


> @MileHighDiva
> Here is a picture of it straightened


Can you do my hair? Beautiful.


----------



## flyygirlll2

@Beamodel I love it! Looks beautiful and healthy. I wish I had your skills cause my hair just looks like a blow out when I straighten it.


----------



## Beamodel

@rileypak @shawnyblazes @flyygirlll2 

Thanks dolls. It's not hard but it definitely takes patience. 

@shawnyblazes I wish we lived closer because I sure would. My friends ask me to blow their hair out and press it often.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel said:


> *Here is a picture of it straightened*



@Beamodel


----------



## IDareT'sHair

shawnyblazes said:


> *Can you do my hair? Beautiful.*



@Beamodel
Mine Too!

@shawnyblazes   I'm first! ......

Hmph.  Folks flyin' into Reniece???  Pfft.  Imma be flyin' in to Beamodel


----------



## Saludable84

@Beamodel has always been good with her hair styling skills. 

Looking even goodter


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Saludable84 @flyygirlll2
I have ZERO Skillz. None. Nada. Zilch.

@Beamodel 
Have you been using Apalus?  Or just your Flat Iron?


----------



## flyygirlll2

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Beamodel
> Mine Too!
> 
> @shawnyblazes   I'm first! ......
> 
> Hmph.  Folks flyin' into Reniece???  Pfft.  *Imma be flyin' in to Beamodel*



Right! I wish she could do my hair. Everyone who is skilled with hair styling lives far away from me


----------



## flyygirlll2

@IDareT'sHair I'm not that great with straightening my hair. When I do it, it looks like "well girl you tried"


----------



## IDareT'sHair

flyygirlll2 said:


> Right! I wish she could do my hair. *Everyone who is skilled with hair styling lives far away from me*



@flyygirlll2 
IKR?  At least she could teach us how to do a little "something".

I got all the Tools & Products, I just don't know how to successfully use them.....


----------



## rileypak

Morning ladies!


----------



## rileypak

I can't blow dry to save my life but my flat.iron skills are decent enough. 
Nowhere near @Beamodel great but enough that I don't look like whodunit and why...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

flyygirlll2 said:


> *I'm not that great with straightening my hair. When I do it, it looks like "well girl you tried" *



@flyygirlll2
Mine looks like a blow-out.  I can't even get: "well gurl at least you tried" - #it'sstillafro.

That's why I bought that Brush.  I thought it could help.  I did it once and never used it again.

Same with my Blow-Fryer.  Did it once and but it back in the closet.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@flyygirlll2 @rileypak 
If I could do my hair that good, I'd be a wig-free, straight-haired natural at this point.


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> @flyygirlll2 @rileypak
> If I could do my hair that good, I'd be a wig-free, straight-haired natural at this point.



I hear ya. 
I don't have the patience for heat tools on a regular basis though.
What I need to do is get back to flexirod sets. I seem to have lost my finesse on those


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@rileypak
I know it takes practice to get a Ph.D in Toolz.  

And I must admit, I take the easy way out on wash-days.

ETA:  Maybe this Winter when it's all snowy & stuff, I'll practice on the weekends.


----------



## Saludable84

@IDareT'sHair @rileypak @flyygirlll2 i did my hair last year Xmas/NY and it lasted a week (well, I washed it after a week). I've learned the key is blow drying. If you get that good, you'll get a straightening session. Took a while for me to learn that.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Saludable84 
I definitely need to practice.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

I can't even blow-dry good


I try and then give up. Maybe if I had a really good flat iron, id buy etae entire collection and do my hair.


----------



## Saludable84

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Saludable84
> I definitely need to practice.



It takes a while. The key is to not get the hair to revert or get frizzy after you blow it out. When you figure that out, it gets totally easier.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Saludable84 said:


> *It takes a while. The key is to not get the hair to revert or get frizzy after you blow it out. When you figure that out, it gets totally easier*.



@Saludable84 
And I need to do smaller sections.  I think that's why my results aren't that great.  I mess up by trying to do large sections of hair.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

Hi ladies! I'm so in love with Siamese Twists right now. What took me so long to try it???


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@NaturallyATLPCH
Agreed. 

Siamese Twists is thebomb.com.gov.biz.net.edu  I was just looking at my "Family Size" Sweet Potato Hair Crème yesterday.

I would love to get another Ultimate Butter and Luxury Butter7.

I did really like the Essential Hair Crème a lot as well. 

 For some strange reason, her Sales were "so much better" last year.


----------



## Saludable84

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> Hi ladies! I'm so in love with Siamese Twists right now. What took me so long to try it???



Shaddup!!!!!!

@IDareT'sHair yes, small sections are key. The flat iron won't really do much if you don't blow dry well. It seems so tedious but it's worth it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Saludable84 said:


> yes, small sections are key. *The flat iron won't really do much if you don't blow dry well*. It seems so tedious but it's worth it.



@Saludable84
Good to know!

Thanks


----------



## Saludable84

@NaturallyATLPCH 

I was just on her site. She still has nothing in stock. At least not the stuff I want and I refuse to settle.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

I really loved her Maracuja but the price and nonexistent sales.  I'm good.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

shawnyblazes said:


> *I really loved her Maracuja but the price and nonexistent sales.  I'm good*.



@shawnyblazes 
I still have this one in my stash as well.  @NaturallyATLPCH


----------



## flyygirlll2

@IDareT'sHair @Saludable84 I hate blow drying my hair. My ends never really get straight when I blow dry, it's always a bushy mess which is the problem I have.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

flyygirlll2 said:


> *My ends never really get straight when I blow dry, it's always a bushy mess which is the problem I have.*


@flyygirlll2 
This.


----------



## flyygirlll2

Siamese Twists is not on my BF list unless the sale is great. I'm still on the fence about the Cupuacu Carrot Moisture Cream.


----------



## Saludable84

flyygirlll2 said:


> @IDareT'sHair @Saludable84 I hate blow drying my hair. My ends never really get straight when I blow dry, it's always a bushy mess which is the problem I have.



That's why you start with the ends first.


----------



## Golden75

divachyk said:


> Someone up in here has a birthday but they acting all shy!
> 
> HAPPY BIRTHDAY @Golden75


Thank you @divachyk!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@flyygirlll2
I still have x2 of the Raspberry Henna Crème to try.  @curlyhersheygirl uses it as a Moisturizer, but I thought it was a Protein-DC'er (probably Multi-purpose), but since it's not listed on the site, I can't read what/how to use it??

Never purchased the product you mentioned.  I remember when she launched it, because it was suppose to be specifically for Type 4b/c/z.


----------



## flyygirlll2

@Saludable84 I do start at the ends first either using the tension method or the denman brush but I still run into that issue. I did end up trimming my ends afterwards.

@IDareT'sHair I had the Raspberry Henna Creme but gave it away. That one I used it a few times and it was nice but I just had ( have ) too much stuff so I gave it to my coworker. I also have the Olive Brinraj (?) Pink Sugar Creme or whatever it's called but I don't like it.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

Yes, I love this stuff but unless there is a good sale for BF that's the only way I'll purchase.
We all know my boo is APB, the Hair Lotion is bae!
I was just impressed with how good this cream is. I did try her like 5 years ago when she first came out but I don't remember my hair responding this way.


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Golden75
> .......
> 
> H-BDay G!



Thank you @IDareT'sHair! Surprisingly nothing has moved me to buy. But I'lol keep looking


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

flyygirlll2 said:


> @Saludable84 I do start at the ends first either using the tension method or the denman brush but I still run into that issue. I did end up trimming my ends afterwards.
> 
> @IDareT'sHair I had the Raspberry Henna Creme but gave it away. That one I used it a few times and it was nice but I just had ( have ) too much stuff so I gave it to my coworker. I also have the Olive Brinraj (?) Pink Sugar Creme or whatever it's called but I don't like it.


Olive Bhringraj cream you say? Would you be willing to sell it to me or you want to give it another shot? 
If you are, PM me. I'll take it off your hands @flyygirlll2 . Or I'll pm you.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

Happy Birthday @Golden75 ! Enjoy your day!


----------



## Saludable84

flyygirlll2 said:


> @Saludable84 I do start at the ends first either using the tension method or the denman brush but I still run into that issue. I did end up trimming my ends afterwards.
> 
> @IDareT'sHair I had the Raspberry Henna Creme but gave it away. That one I used it a few times and it was nice but I just had ( have ) too much stuff so I gave it to my coworker. I also have the Olive Brinraj (?) Pink Sugar Creme or whatever it's called but I don't like it.



Use the comb attachement and make sure they are straight prior to moving upwards. I've tried many combinations but direct heat needs to be applied directly with the comb attachement. Sometimes, other styling tools cause more frizz because when I used my Her.cules fine tooth comb or brush, it left me when tons of frizz and reversion. Also, are you using high heat? 

Only the pink sugar olive bringraj is listed and I figured all the stuff that isn't popular is still up because nothing is restock. I could be totally wrong, but the site is still dry.


----------



## Saludable84

It's 54 degrees. Im pulling out the QB. I hate opening something else but my hair is so dry and I'm really sad I'm about to wash this Type 4 out my hair.


----------



## flyygirlll2

@NaturallyATLPCH I only tried it on my relaxed hair at the time. I've had this for a lonnng time and I honestly forgot about it. I'll try it first on my natural hair and see how that goes. If that ends up being a bust, I'll let you know. My hair is one picky heifer .

@Saludable84 The comb attachment caused a little bit of breakage the last time I used it, but I was admittedly very aggravated at that moment  and wasn't taking my time. No, I don't use high heat. I know my hair does require high heat to get silky straight  but I haven't been about that life yet lol.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Ladies, guess who has a final interview next week.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

flyygirlll2 said:


> @NaturallyATLPCH I only tried it on my relaxed hair at the time. I've had this for a lonnng time and I honestly forgot about it. I'll try it first on my natural hair and see how that goes. If that ends up being a bust, I'll let you know. My hair is one picky heifer .
> 
> @Saludable84 The comb attachment caused a little bit of breakage the last time I used it, but I was admittedly very aggravated at that moment  and wasn't taking my time. No, I don't use high heat. I know my hair does require high heat to get silky straight  but I haven't been about that life yet lol.


Your natchal hair will probably love it! It seems like it would be a little thick for relaxed hair.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

shawnyblazes said:


> Ladies, guess who has a final interview next week.


Congratulations!


----------



## Beamodel

Y'all dolls are making me blush 

@IDareT'sHair 
I used my babyliss flat iron. I have used the brush in a while.


----------



## rileypak

shawnyblazes said:


> Ladies, guess who has a final interview next week.


----------



## Saludable84

shawnyblazes said:


> Ladies, guess who has a final interview next week.


----------



## flyygirlll2

Congrats @shawnyblazes! I know you got this .

@NaturallyATLPCH Yeah, it was too  heavy for my relaxed hair.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

, thank you everyone. 

Why isn't there a ratchet smiley when you need one ?


----------



## Saludable84

Wash day was completely done over. QB Moringa Tree is ok, but won't be a repurchase. Did a twist out though  I succumbed after binge watching Luke Cage


----------



## IDareT'sHair

shawnyblazes said:


> *Ladies, guess who has a final interview next week.*



@shawnyblazes 
Told You!......


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@MileHighDiva
Still using Komaza Moku Butter.  I notice the 'scent' dissipates after a while.

At first "whiff" you think it smells really good, but you can quickly see how the scent could become annoying.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

IDareT'sHair said:


> @MileHighDiva
> Still using Komaza Moku Butter.  I notice the 'scent' dissipates after a while.
> 
> At first "whiff" you think it smells really good, but you can quickly see how the scent could become annoying.


I had that a few years ago and I remember it smelling so good that I wanted to repurchase now.
But after this, um.,,


----------



## CeeLex33

@shawnyblazes 

That's awesome! Sending positive energy your way!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Hopefully, my Jakeala and possibly APB will arrive today.

Also waiting on:
Soultanicals
Sarenzo


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

I want to do my hair. I'd love to master a braidout in this lifetime.

Dah well.


 I have Soultanicals, APB and Sarenzo coming.. sometime.. soon... in the future lolol


Mawnin, ladies!!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

shawnyblazes said:


> *Mawnin, ladies!!!*



@shawnyblazes
Hey Ms. Lady!


----------



## rileypak

Ship ship from Soultanicals

And morning!


----------



## rileypak

I hope this is an actual ship ship from them and not a weeklong pre-shipment 
I'm eager to try the new stuff and was going to postpone wash day for these products.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> I* hope this is an actual ship ship from them and not a weeklong pre-shipment *



@rileypak 
So....my question for you is:  "Who We Dealin' With?"


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak
> So....my question for you is:  "Who We Dealin' With?"




I woke up super optimistic okay


----------



## IDareT'sHair

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> *I had that a few years ago and I remember it smelling so good that I wanted to repurchase now.
> But after this, um.,,*


@NaturallyATLPCH
It does smell good.  At first. 

I mean, it's usable, but the scent could potentially get on ones nerves.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> *I woke up super optimistic okay*



@rileypak
Keep Hope Alive Sis!


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

rileypak said:


> Ship ship from Soultanicals
> 
> And morning!


Now you know...
 about that Soultanicals shipping notice being legit .


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

shawnyblazes said:


> I want to do my hair. I'd love to master a braidout in this lifetime.
> 
> Dah well.
> 
> 
> I have Soultanicals, APB and Sarenzo coming.. sometime.. soon... in the future lolol
> 
> 
> Mawnin, ladies!!!



Hey @shawnyblazes @rileypak ...and errybody else!
Um...so I might snatch up that Olive and Bhringraj cream on ST site. This Essential Two has me in .
I can wait, can't I?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@NaturallyATLPCH  Neither @curlyhersheygirl or @flyygirlll2 liked this one.  @curlyhersheygirl said something in it doesn't agree with her hair?

I had it before, (several times) and it worked for me.  Not as "nice" as many of the others though.

She use to always pair this one with those FLASH Sales she use to always have last year.  This one would always accompany a couple other products.

I like (in no particular order):
Sweet Potatoe Hair Cream
Coconut & Pumpkin Hair Dress
Essential II
Luxury7
Ultimate Butter


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@NaturallyATLPCH 
re: Siamese - the Pomegranate & Black Seed STANK. 

I've had it in two scents and they both STANK.

I can't wait to use the Marcujaua (sp) one @shawnyblazes likes.

And I have x2 of the Red Raspberry I need to try.  I think I might have gotten them in Raspberry scent (just to be on the safe-side).


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

IDareT'sHair said:


> @NaturallyATLPCH
> re: Siamese - the Pomegranate & Black Seed STANK.
> 
> I've had it in two scents and they both STANK.
> 
> I can't wait to use the Marcujaua (sp) one @shawnyblazes likes.
> 
> And I have x2 of the Red Raspberry I need to try.  I think I might have gotten them in Raspberry scent (just to be on the safe-side).



black seed, yuck!  Tastes NASTY!!!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

shawnyblazes said:


> *black seed, yuck!  Tastes NASTY!!!!*



@shawnyblazes

And Trust....there is NO Fragrance _created_ that can cover that up.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

Olive oil really agrees with my hair, olive butter...anything olive. That's why I'm so hyped about trying it. Hmmmm...
The White Peach Hibiscus smells really nice. At first I was like, ion know, but the more I use it, the peachier and more lovely it smells.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

Oh BTW, that's the only one I want to try other than the Sweet Potato one. 
Someone talk me off the ledge before I jump. Wait, this might be the wrong thread for that .


----------



## Saludable84

Waiting for Ship Ship:
Sarenzo x2
Jakeala 

Awaiting packages from:
APB
Curlmart


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

Speaking of packages:
Waiting to ship:
Soultanicals 
(Pumpkin Detox)

In transit:
APB
Satin Lined Caps


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Received my Jakeala today.  And x2 Inter-Thread Swaps that are:

It definitely helped to stave off the Dreaded:  Package Withdraw.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

So I used up my 4 ounce UCS yesterday. 
However, since my hair stays protected most of the time, I really need to just stick with Refresher Sprays and Leave Ins (APB).
But that's not happening because I am addicted to conditioners and masks over anything else .


----------



## flyygirlll2

My order from Curlmart has been in "pre-shipment" since last Friday and no movement . This is the first time this has occurred with them. 

No shipment notifications from anyone else yet. I'm still waiting on...

Soultanicals x2
APB x2
Sarenzo x2


----------



## IDareT'sHair

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> *But that's not happening because I am addicted to conditioners and masks over anything else *.



@NaturallyATLPCH 
That makes two of us!


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

Am I the only one whose DC can make or break my wash day? I swear if my DC sucks, I feel like starting all over again (and a few times I have).


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

flyygirlll2 said:


> My order from Curlmart has been in "pre-shipment" since last Friday and no movement . This is the first time this has occurred with them.
> 
> No shipment notifications from anyone else yet. I'm still waiting on...
> 
> Soultanicals x2
> APB x2
> Sarenzo x2


This is becoming real common here lately with Curlmart. Another colleague had to wait for her stuff too. I wonder what's up with them now.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

flyygirlll2 said:


> *No shipment notifications from anyone else yet. I'm still waiting on...*
> 
> *Soultanicals x2
> APB x2
> Sarenzo x2*



@flyygirlll2 
I am waiting on x1 order from each of these!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> *This is becoming real common here lately with Curlmart. Another colleague had to wait for her stuff too. I wonder what's up with them now*.



@NaturallyATLPCH @flyygirlll2
Yeah, I've noticed sometimes they are really fast and some times it takes forever.


----------



## flyygirlll2

@NaturallyATLPCH Yeah I'm annoyed because I've never had this issue with them before. It's only one product ( MHC Buttery Soy). I did read that service with the post office will be slower/delayed for places that were affected by Hurricane Matthew, but I don't think that has anything to do with Curlmart as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> *Am I the only one whose DC can make or break my wash day? I swear if my DC sucks, I feel like starting all over again (and a few times I have).*



@NaturallyATLPCH
*Holds Your Hand Sings* - "You Are Not ALONE!

I've never hit the Re-Start Button unless my Scalp was irritated - like BBB Babbasu DC'er


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

IDareT'sHair said:


> @NaturallyATLPCH
> *Holds Your Hand Sings* - "You Are Not ALONE!
> 
> I've never hit the Re-Start Button unless my Scalp was irritated - like BBB Babbasu DC'er


And I had actually wondered about this DC too...my scalp can be finicky with orange oil. Does this one have citrus oils in it?


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

flyygirlll2 said:


> @NaturallyATLPCH Yeah I'm annoyed because I've never had this issue with them before. It's only one product ( MHC Buttery Soy). I did read that service with the post office will be slower/delayed for places that were affected by Hurricane Matthew, but I don't think that has anything to do with Curlmart as far as I'm concerned.


Nah, it aint got nothing to do with it because this girl lives in California.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> *And I had actually wondered about this DC too...my scalp can be finicky with orange oil. Does this one have citrus oils in it?*



@NaturallyATLPCH
To' Me Skrait Up!

Citrus Oils from the Bowels of H3LL!

@rileypak also had a reaction with this one.

https://www.brownbutterbeautyshop.c...onditioner-moisturizing-conditioner-hair-mask


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Finised Up: x1 9oz HV Whipped Clouds.  I have x1 9oz back up.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@NaturallyATLPCH
Speaking of Citrus.....from some reason HV's Citrus Oiled stuff doesn't irritate my scalp.

Sitrinillah, Whipped Clouds both have Citrus and my scalp is good with both.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

Just took my twists out to start forming this twist bun. My hair is uber soft and smells delicious...very Georgia Peach like aaaayyyyeeee !!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> *Just took my twists out to start forming this twist bun. My hair is uber soft and smells delicious...very Georgia Peach like aaaayyyyeeee *!!!



@NaturallyATLPCH 
With Siamese Twist Essential II and what else?


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

IDareT'sHair said:


> @NaturallyATLPCH
> With Siamese Twist Essential II and what else?


I used Alikay's Lemongrass Leave In and sealed it with the Essential 2.
I finally figured out I don't need to seal with an oil or butter, just a heavy oil based cream.
I do use a tiny amount of butter just on my ends though. Right now, I think I'm gonna order Jakeala's Shea Amla Hemp Castor parfait for...research purposes...


----------



## Saludable84

flyygirlll2 said:


> @NaturallyATLPCH Yeah I'm annoyed because I've never had this issue with them before. It's only one product ( MHC Buttery Soy). I did read that service with the post office will be slower/delayed for places that were affected by Hurricane Matthew, but I don't think that has anything to do with Curlmart as far as I'm concerned.



It should not be a problem but I ordered from her Friday and it came from Texas  so idk.


----------



## rileypak

@NaturallyATLPCH 
Yes BBB Babassu DC tore my scalp up!!! A shame too because my hair liked it but my scalp gave it a resounding nope.
Hairveda Hydrasilica Tea Spritz made my scalp tingle but not angry. It was tolerable.
Surprisingly, the citrus in Up North Naturals products haven't irritated my scalp at all. No tingling, no burning, no itching.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

Extra dollars in the account...lemme mosey on over to Etsy.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> Y*es BBB Babassu DC tore my scalp up!!! A shame too because my hair liked it but my scalp gave it a resounding nope.*


@rileypak @NaturallyATLPCH
I know what you mean.

HTN Moisturizing DC'er did the same thing.  I really wanted to love it, but my scalp said "NOT"

I had to Re-Wash immediately!


----------



## flyygirlll2

@Saludable84 Yeah idk but I'm hoping there's movement tomorrow.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

So I was good for a month with the 3 month no buy thread then just fell off.
Lemme stop committing myself to those. It seems when I say no buy the opposite happens. No more stipulations on purchases for me.

I can't be a PJ hypocrite. That's worse than being a PJ IMO.


----------



## flyygirlll2

I found some coffee butter balm by Jakeala that was buried somewhere in my stash. I don't think she sells these anymore but I've been using it to seal my ends after dusting yesterday and I forgot how nice it is to seal on my ends.

I spent almost 3 hours last night doing mini twists on my hair. I'm hoping that I can keep it like this until next week. I've been spraying my scalp with the Netwurks 21 and it gets itchy. Please lord let these twists and my scalp hold out until next weekend


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

flyygirlll2 said:


> I found some coffee butter balm by Jakeala that was buried somewhere in my stash. I don't think she sells these anymore but I've been using it to seal my ends after dusting yesterday and I forgot how nice it is to seal on my ends.
> 
> I spent almost 3 hours last night doing mini twists on my hair. I'm hoping that I can keep it like this until next week. I've been spraying my scalp with the Netwurks 21 and it gets itchy. Please lord let these twists and my scalp hold out until next weekend


How are her pomades? Or can anyone else chime in?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> *I can't be a PJ hypocrite. That's worse than being a PJ IMO.*


@NaturallyATLPCH
Yeah...it kinda is.  

And Lord knows there is absolutely nothing wrong with being a PJ.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

flyygirlll2 said:


> *I found some coffee butter balm by Jakeala that was buried somewhere in my stash. I don't think she sells these anymore but I've been using it to seal my ends after dusting yesterday and I forgot how nice it is to seal on my ends.*



@flyygirlll2
I have a corner of this I've been saving.



NaturallyATLPCH said:


> *How are her pomades? Or can anyone else chime in?*


@NaturallyATLPCH
I had asked her to try to make a "dup" for HH's "Jar of Joe" Even though it wasn't anything like "Jar of Joe" - it ended up being a pretty decent sealer.


----------



## flyygirlll2

@NaturallyATLPCH The Coffee Butter Balm is the only pomade like product I've tried from her. Idk if she sells anything else like it. This balm does have a strong coffee scent IMO and a little goes a long way.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

Oh okay, thanks for the reviews ladies @flyygirlll2 and @IDareT'sHair .
I think I'll stick with the Hemp Castor Parfait since I familiar with it already.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@NaturallyATLPCH 
The Hemp Castor Parfait is good. 

Also, the other one she has.


----------



## Saludable84

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> So I was good for a month with the 3 month no buy thread then just fell off.
> Lemme stop committing myself to those. It seems when I say no buy the opposite happens. No more stipulations on purchases for me.
> 
> I can't be a PJ hypocrite. That's worse than being a PJ IMO.



I really just need to reduce buying. No buys cause me to haul and I hate hauling. It causes me to buy more in less time, rather than buying less over more time. I rather do small purchases when needed.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

Saludable84 said:


> I really just need to reduce buying. No buys cause me to haul and I hate hauling. It causes me to buy more in less time, rather than buying less over more time. I *rather do small purchases when needed.*




I do small purchases over time but there's never a need .


----------



## Saludable84

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> I do small purchases over time but there's never a need .





Trying to be a good example here.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

Saludable84 said:


> Trying to be a good example here.


And that you are


----------



## Saludable84

My mother got her package today. 

Got movement on my APB for Thursday which I will pick up on Friday. 

Will pull a NG conditioner out for rotation.


----------



## CeeLex33

APB should be here today, just received a shipment notice on Cream & Coco

Waiting on Jakeala & Sarenzo


----------



## flyygirlll2

Curlmart order finally has movement and should be arriving tomorrow. At this point I'm just waiting on APB, Sarenzo , and Soultanicals.


----------



## Saludable84

TMN got my email because she took the flash sale down.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Saludable84 said:


> *TMN got my email because she took the flash sale down. *



@Saludable84
Hmph.  That Ain't All She Need to do!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I haven't checked on the movement of my APB.


----------



## Saludable84

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Saludable84
> Hmph.  That Ain't All She Need to do!



She don't want to be saved so I'm done saving her. 

I cannot and will not be her superman!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Saludable84 said:


> *She don't want to be saved so I'm done saving her.* *I cannot and will not be her superman!*


@Saludable84 

Did you make "other" suggestions.


----------



## rileypak

Morning ladies!

I want to buy something. Not even a lot. Just one bottle or jar of something. Just one


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

my APB should arrive tomorrow, my Soultanicals hasnt moved.. and not even thinking about Sarenzo yet


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Hey Ladies!


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

rileypak said:


> Morning ladies!
> 
> I want to buy something. Not even a lot. Just one bottle or jar of something. Just one


 i want to buy something too.

Probably will pick up some more xcel 21


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Good morning ladies!!!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> *I want to buy something. Not even a lot. Just one bottle or jar of something. Just one*


@rileypak
Me Too!



shawnyblazes said:


> *i want to buy something too.*


@shawnyblazes
So Do I!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@shawnyblazes @rileypak
I "might" grab a bottle of Jakeala's Silky Oil (Mango-Pineapple).  I am almost finished with my "sample".  

It smells so incredibly delicious.

I had bought a bottle previously, but cancelled the order and swapped it out for x2 Sweet Honey Hair Thangs in Sweet Potato & Marshmallow.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

IDareT'sHair said:


> @shawnyblazes @rileypak
> I "might" grab a bottle of Jakeala's Silky Oil (Mango-Pineapple).  I am almost finished with my "sample".
> 
> It smells so incredibly delicious.
> 
> I had bought a bottle previously, but cancelled the order and swapped it out for x2 Sweet Honey Hair Thangs in Sweet Potato & Marshmallow.



How do you use it? Is it really silky?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

shawnyblazes said:


> *How do you use it? Is it really silky?*


@shawnyblazes
Just as an oil.  The same way I would/do CoCasta.  Yes, very silky!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@shawnyblazes 
Imma try to "resist" the urge. 

Today.  Take one day at a time.

When you get this new job ---- I'll celebrate with you with a new product.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My APB is still in Tx.  And I haven't heard from anyone else - so no packages for me today! #BOO


----------



## Saludable84

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Saludable84
> 
> Did you make "other" suggestions.



Yup. 

Told her to remove the sale because it's over. Told her her communication sucks regardless of her turnaround time. Told her people don't have time to check her site daily and she should start a mailing list <- politely shaded she'd have to use email for that. Told her she doesn't instill confidence in me as a buyer because she treats my email (me) as if I don't matter. And that these issues will eventually overshadow good products. 

I'm going to get a couple more Capuacu Buttercreams and Moisture Me. They should last me a good year. After that, unless I hear otherwise I won't be bothering with her. She's not terrible but her communication is tragic and non-existent.


----------



## Saludable84

IDareT'sHair said:


> My APB is still in Tx.  And I haven't heard from anyone else - so no packages for me today! #BOO



If you package has to move through the Carolinas it might take a minute to move. Mine was sent out Friday but didn't move out of pre-shipment until this morning.


----------



## Saludable84

rileypak said:


> Morning ladies!
> 
> I want to buy something. Not even a lot. Just one bottle or jar of something. Just one



I hate you. However, I will be near a BSS that is rumored to sell Xcel


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Saludable84
*Dang* She could have at least said 'Thank you for your feedback"


----------



## Saludable84

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Saludable84
> *Dang* She could have at least said 'Thank you for your feedback"



Perhaps I should not have started the email "Morning Tinisha,"


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Saludable84 
No, you were "courteous".  You did a good thing.

She know she lacks in CS.  I wanted to buy something else and by the time she finally responded, my stuff had already arrived.


----------



## Saludable84

@IDareT'sHair she wrote me a nice note on my invoice. I liked that. I just want her to do better. She has great products and good turn around.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Saludable84
Yeah, but if I can't get a simple question answered in a half-way timely manner, I have a problem with that, nice note & all.

Same way with Honey's Handmade, but I think her response time is worse. 

You'd be lucky to get a response, until you contact PayPal.

ETA: Like folks said in the On-Line Vendors Thread, how we expect them to get any better if we continue to buy and not hold them accountable.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

IDareT'sHair said:


> *ETA: Like folks said in the On-Line Vendors Thread, how we expect them to get any better if we continue to buy and not hold them accountable.*



@shawnyblazes
FYI


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@shawnyblazes @Saludable84 
Then instead of listing something, you say "Lemme know what you want and I'll invoice you."  Why can't you simply list the items?


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

IDareT'sHair said:


> @shawnyblazes @Saludable84
> Then instead of listing something, you say "Lemme know what you want and I'll invoice you."  Why can't you simply list the items?



right!


----------



## Saludable84

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Saludable84
> Yeah, but if I can't get a simple question answered in a half-way timely manner, I have a problem with that, nice note & all.
> 
> Same way with Honey's Handmade, but I think her response time is worse.
> 
> You'd be lucky to get a response, until you contact PayPal.
> 
> ETA: Like folks said in the On-Line Vendors Thread, how we expect them to get any better if we continue to buy and not hold them accountable.



Your absolutely right and it's a catch 22. 

Let me finally take this cape off.


----------



## CeeLex33

(crossing TMN off my list) 
I wanted to try the Banana Cream ya'll been talking about


----------



## bajandoc86

Hey y'all.

I am trying to organise my Dec appt with Reniece and hopefully it will include a flat iron and length check. Then I plan to head to NY for a medical conference. So if it all works out I'll get at least a week of swanging straight hair before I have to come back to the humid and hot C'bbean.

I have never ever in my life straightened my natural hair. I will need to search for some tips on maintenance etc.

How y'all ladies doing? Looking forward to some packages in the mail?


----------



## KinksAndInk

I'm sad that I'm down to 1.5 (16oz) jars of my beloved NurCreations. I cannot deal with her enough to buy anything else from her. And I'm annoyed that she's offering another DC in a 16oz but not this one. Like you have 16oz jars available. Why are you so  lazy?!


----------



## Saludable84

CeeLex33 said:


> (crossing TMN off my list)
> I wanted to try the Banana Cream ya'll been talking about



Sorry. 

Got my netwurks from the BSS though


----------



## CeeLex33

@Saludable84 

No worries- it's good to know! Ain't nobody got time to play these customer service games


----------



## Aggie

I see I got a shipping notification from APB for both of my packages I got a week before the storm hit us in the Bahamas. I should be getting them maybe by this weekend or the beginning of next week for sure


----------



## Aggie

Finally got a shipping label created for my Soultanicals Healthy Hair Bundle as well. It won't ship out until another 24-48 hours however.


----------



## Saludable84

KinksAndInk said:


> I'm sad that I'm down to 1.5 (16oz) jars of my beloved NurCreations. I cannot deal with her enough to buy anything else from her. And I'm annoyed that she's offering another DC in a 16oz but not this one. Like you have 16oz jars available. Why are you so  lazy?!



She care about her money or nah?

Or Nah!


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

Hi ladies! Back to work with the kiddos, there is no down time during the day unless I'm off like yesterday and Monday lol...
I bought a 4 ounce Shea Amla Hemp Castor Parfait yesterday. Trying to resist the urge to buy "one more thing."


----------



## IDareT'sHair

IDareT'sHair said:


> *Then instead of listing something, you say "Lemme know what you want and I'll invoice you."  Why can't you simply list the items?*





Saludable84 said:


> *Your absolutely right and it's a catch 22.
> 
> Let me finally take this cape off.*





CeeLex33 said:


> *(crossing TMN off my list)
> I wanted to try the Banana Cream ya'll been talking about *


@Saludable84 @shawnyblazes @CeeLex33 I think your little email did some good.

So, I get a response from something I sent in early September? asking about TMN Condition Me Softly and she says: "Sorry she told so long to respond, and how many CMS did I want to buy and I can always tell her what I need and just pay by invoice"

I want to see the Products Listed on the Site so I can read up on them, look at ingredients etc....that's why I don't wanna order by invoice.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> Hi ladies! Back to work with the kiddos, there is no down time during the day unless I'm off like yesterday and Monday lol...
> *I bought a 4 ounce Shea Amla Hemp Castor Parfait yesterday. Trying to resist the urge to buy "one more thing."*


@NaturallyATLPCH
What scent did you get?


----------



## rileypak

Evening everyone!

I have not purchased anything


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@rileypak
Me Either.

Maybe somebody will have something this weekend?


----------



## Saludable84

I was set to purchase netwurks this weekend but since I found it OTG I'm good. But that a tool so


----------



## rileypak

@IDareT'sHair

I want to. I have a MUAC cart and an APB cart of face stuff ready (I'm loving her face products BTW). But I am trying to exercise restraint...keyword is trying


----------



## CeeLex33

I'm going to try holding out, I just bought a ton of Sarenzo. 
Putting myself on time out- so I will live vicariously through ya'll


----------



## Saludable84

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Saludable84 @shawnyblazes @CeeLex33 I think your little email did some good.
> 
> So, I get a response from something I sent in early September? asking about TMN Condition Me Softly and she says: "Sorry she told so long to respond, and how many CMS did I want to buy and I can always tell her what I need and just pay by invoice"
> 
> I want to see the Products Listed on the Site so I can read up on them, look at ingredients etc....that's why I don't wanna order by invoice.



That's nice but how long ago was that? Perhaps she should have someone else manage her email then? Some people do that. I actually manage my husbands email which is why I cannot focus on myself. 

I could understand her asking to invoice you because she might not want to list it and have people order if she really doesn't want to "provide" the item for everyone, however, she needs to say the item is not available and KIM. Like, I kinda don't like asking for the original formula of SHHT if it's not provided on the site (it could possible be a totally different formulation) but if I can ask for it, why not just post it? What's wrong with a separate listing if you are willing to provide it? It's one thing if it's just a tweek, but to ask for an entirely different item and be told ok to purchase but not post it. 

Why?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@rileypak @Saludable84 @CeeLex33
I'm better than good.  

I got two lovely "Swaps" in the mail yesterday and did two more, so I'm good. 

Besides, my stash (like ya'll's is crazy-stupid-ignant).


----------



## Saludable84

rileypak said:


> @IDareT'sHair
> 
> I want to. I have a MUAC cart and an APB cart of face stuff ready (I'm loving her face products BTW). But I am trying to exercise restraint...keyword is trying



I have no restraint when it comes to MUAC. I'm peeling (literally) as we speak. I do want to try APB skin care but the way my skin is set up..... I might wait til BF to experiment.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Saludable84
I am no longer interested.  She should have gotten back with me in a reasonable amount of time. 

Had you not said anything, she still probably wouldn't have responded.

Nope.  I'm good with her (for now).  I might revisit her again at some point, after Ya'll tell me she's improved on her CS.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@CeeLex33
I bought 12 Creamy Oils myself last weekend and wanted to get some Body Frosting, (for my Hair) but decided "enough is enough"


----------



## CeeLex33

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Saludable84 @shawnyblazes @CeeLex33 I think your little email did some good.
> 
> *So, I get a response from something I sent in early September? *asking about TMN Condition Me Softly and she says: "Sorry she told so long to respond, and how many CMS did I want to buy and I can always tell her what I need and just pay by invoice"
> I want to see the Products Listed on the Site so I can read up on them, look at ingredients etc....that's why I don't wanna order by invoice.




WAYMENT- she responded just now to a message from September? Nah son, at first I was thinking she would be on time out until she gets it together- but THIS ^^^


----------



## IDareT'sHair

CeeLex33 said:


> *WAYMENT- she responded just now to a message from September? Nah son, at first I was thinking she would be on time out until she gets it together- but THIS ^^^ *


@CeeLex33
Yeah Man....apologizing for just now getting back to me after @Saludable84 's email......

And asking me how many Condition Me Softly's did I want to order, and I could have just requested an invoice from her"

NO!  I want to see it listed so I can look at it and read it.


----------



## Saludable84

IDareT'sHair said:


> @CeeLex33
> Yeah Man....apologizing for just now getting back to me after @Saludable84 's email......
> 
> And asking me how many Condition Me Softly's did I want to order, and I could have just requested an invoice from her"
> 
> NO!  I want to see it listed so I can look at it and read it.



HTF are you suppose to request an invoice when she can't answer emails back timely and in the same month!!!! 

I want to quote Eminem right now,but I'm just going to spray this netwurks in my hair.


----------



## CeeLex33

@Saludable84


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@CeeLex33 @Saludable84 
Now - The reason I bought all of those, is I thought there wasn't going to be any type of BF Sale, so I thought I'd better "stock up" for Winter.

Then, I see there is all this Buy a GC and order Nov 1st stuff.

Had I known there would be something coming next month, I probably wouldn't have bought all those creamies at once.

So, I'm good.  I'd love to have some of the Body Frostings, so I'll wait and see what happens in Nov.


----------



## Aggie

rileypak said:


> Evening everyone!
> 
> I have not purchased anything


Me neither @rileypak


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Saludable84 @CeeLex33 @flyygirlll2
Imma let ya'll go 'head and order and whenever ya'll think she's gotten it together, I'll come back (maybe). 

I bought a 'grip' from her too and she couldn't even be bothered to respond to a simple email.


----------



## CeeLex33

@IDareT'sHair exactly! Tto be fair, I thought I saw that Sarenzo wasn't going to do a sale for BF, plus the Creamy Oil was marked down so in my mind it makes sense to haul now. I'm not going to do the whole GC thing either, but I'll wait and see whats available BF.


----------



## rileypak

Saludable84 said:


> I have no restraint when it comes to MUAC. I'm peeling (literally) as we speak. I do want to try APB skin.care but the way my skin is set up..... I might wait til BF to experiment.



I'm trying to have restraint. Especially after they sent that email this morning 

But my MUAC cart is ready in case I cave in though


----------



## IDareT'sHair

CeeLex33 said:


> *exactly!Tto be fair, I thought I saw that she wasn't going to do a sale for BF, plus the Creamy Oil was marked down so in my mind it makes sense to haul now. I'm not going to do the whole GC thing either, but I'll wait and see whats available BF.*


@CeeLex33
Only a "True" PJ can look at an entire situation this way!.........

And be able to reason it out!

Yeah, Nah, I'm not doing the GC either.

ETA:  I saw it too, that there would be no BF Sale.


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @CeeLex33
> Only a "True" PJ can look at an entire situation this way!.........
> 
> And be able to reason it out!
> 
> *Yeah, Nah, I'm not doing the GC either.*
> 
> ETA:  I saw it too, that there would be no BF Sale.




What does GC mean ya'll?


----------



## CeeLex33

Aggie said:


> What does GC mean ya'll?



Gift Certificate- Sarenzo is doing a 50 or 100 gift certificate to be able to shop the BF deals early.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@CeeLex33
I'm still thinking about TMN answering an email from Sept and asking me how many do I want.

She must not know what it's like out here on these PJ Skreets. 

 You can be "replaced" before you blink an eye.

What she thought?

If I was waiting on her for her conditioner my hair would be to' up by nah.

#ANGTFD


----------



## CeeLex33

That's just *crazy! *She has *ALOT *to learn Customer Service wise. With all the commercial and handmade products out here- and the economy nowadays, I don't know any Small Business that can afford to miss out on ANY potential sales/customers SMH.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

CeeLex33 said:


> *That's just crazy! She has ALOT to learn Customer Service wise. With all the commercial and handmade products out here- and the economy nowadays, I don't know any Small Business that can afford to miss out on ANY potential sales/customers SMH.*



@CeeLex33
Imma take it as a Sign for me to KIM!

Folks with Po' CS gone learn.


----------



## Saludable84

CeeLex33 said:


> @IDareT'sHair exactly! Tto be fair, I thought I saw that Sarenzo wasn't going to do a sale for BF, plus the Creamy Oil was marked down so in my mind it makes sense to haul now. I'm not going to do the whole GC thing either, but I'll wait and see whats available BF.



After the email, sale code from last week and mark downs, I figured the same thing. I am still trying stuff so I'm not hauling just yet, but I doubt there will not be a BF sale. I just think they are trying to get their coins early.


----------



## Saludable84

IDareT'sHair said:


> @CeeLex33
> I'm still thinking about TMN answering an email from Sept and asking me how many do I want.
> 
> She must not know what it's like out here on these PJ Skreets.
> 
> You can be "replaced" before you blink an eye.
> 
> What she thought?
> 
> If I was waiting on her for her conditioner my hair would be to' up by nah.
> 
> #ANGTFD



Honestly, even if it took her a couple days to answer that would have sufficed. But a month? No. just no. I don't consider myself to be picky or crazy. Half the time I reach out to vendors not expecting a response within a few days. But to not respond at all? This is exactly why I started the email with her first name.

I'm sure enough of y'all in here know what time it is when your addressed by your FULL first name.


----------



## CeeLex33

@Saludable84 
Bless you for even sending that email! It's up to her to take that feedback to heart, sad when customer's have to school vendors on customer service.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Used Up: x1 8oz Bel Nouvo Castor DC'er (no back ups).  Will repurchase at some point?  Maybe M-Day.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

IDareT'sHair said:


> @NaturallyATLPCH
> What scent did you get?


I asked for Candy but if it wasn't available then scent it in Bubblegum.
Something has me wanting to try Blueberry Rose.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

CeeLex33 said:


> *It's up to her to take that feedback to heart, sad when customer's have to school vendors on customer service.*



@CeeLex33
IKR? 

It's too many folks out here doing the right-thang....to be fooling with some mess.

Pours out some Condition Me Softly for the Banana Styler


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

IDareT'sHair said:


> @CeeLex33
> I bought 12 Creamy Oils myself last weekend and wanted to get some Body Frosting, (for my Hair) but decided "enough is enough"



That Frosting is amazeballs on hair to seal with !


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@NaturallyATLPCH 
So, you can only shop 11/1 etc..if you have a GC?

I do want that Frosting.......


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

Y'all better stop "negotiating" with these half *** vendors and move on to the next one


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

IDareT'sHair said:


> @NaturallyATLPCH
> So, you can only shop 11/1 etc..if you have a GC?
> 
> I do want that Frosting.......


Ion know. I did buy a GC to shop but I didn't pay close attention to the deets.
Lemme go look at it again.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> *Ion know. I did buy a GC to shop but I didn't pay close attention to the deets.
> Lemme go look at it again.*


@NaturallyATLPCH @shawnyblazes

I know you both did.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

IDareT'sHair said:


> @NaturallyATLPCH @shawnyblazes
> 
> I know you both did.


Nope

I didn't.   I only buy body frosting really.  So, I'll just wait and see what she does.  I migggggght get one.

I only want APB and SM for BF.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

shawnyblazes said:


> *Nope  I didn't.*



@shawnyblazes
Oh,..Okay.


----------



## rileypak

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> I asked for Candy but if it wasn't available then scent it in Bubblegum.
> Something has me wanting to try *Blueberry Rose*.



I'm on the fence about getting it in anything that isn't rinsed out but it is nice smelling in the HHT I grabbed it in


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@NaturallyATLPCH 
I know.  I tried a sample of the Frosting on my ends and was like:


----------



## CeeLex33

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> That Frosting is amazeballs on hair to seal with !



Yessssssss! Totally agree! That and the Creamy Oil mmmmmmm mmmmmmm


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Creamy oil saved my hair at work one day but that body frosting is bomb.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Both the Creamies and the Frostings are thebomb.com


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

I have 10 body frostings to use .
Disadvantage of living in the south where you get 3, maybe cold months. I go through more lotions and body creams than anything else.
But if a frosting is available in Pear Vanilla, all bets are off.

I'm using my GC to mainly haul soap.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

rileypak said:


> I'm on the fence about getting it in anything that isn't rinsed out but it is nice smelling in the HHT I grabbed it in


Hmmmmmm...I'm going to get it in the HHT as well for BF.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

I have 11 left.  My son ran thru most of them far too quickly.  I just purchased 6 and I'll be ordering a few more next month.  I usually feel safe with at least 30 in the house lol.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

shawnyblazes said:


> I have 11 left.  My son ran thru most of them far too quickly.  I just purchased 6 and I'll be ordering a few more next month.  I usually feel safe with at least 30 in the house lol.


I need a household so they can help me use up stuff .


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> I need a household so they can help me use up stuff .


You said that now until someone opens a 20 jar and used it in two sittings.


----------



## Saludable84

I'm only purchasing Sarenzo because of talks reviews. I normally stick with sha butter for the winter. I might mix it with another butter or two and some oil in here, but that's usually enough for me and DS. 

@NaturallyATLPCH sorry about your 3 cold months. I will gladly take all the butters your not using and generaously apply to hair and body. Night time temps reach 50F up here. I dread the winter, but I stay prepared, body and hair, for it.


----------



## Saludable84

shawnyblazes said:


> You said that now until someone opens a 20 jar and used it in two sittings.



Exactly. I watched my 2yr old dip his fingers and go to town with my Type 4. That was just for fun too. DH uses my stuff too. And let me not have backup


----------



## Saludable84

CeeLex33 said:


> @Saludable84
> Bless you for even sending that email! It's up to her to take that feedback to heart, sad when customer's have to school vendors on customer service.



I like her stuff and her shipping was quick, especially for a sale. She seems like she knows her customers and is prepared. She could be great.... if she just answered an email..... no one is giving her water to turn to wine. 

I tried. 

Now I'm thinking about how I'm going to have to hunt my neighborhood for this curlmart package shipped via UPS


----------



## Saludable84

@rileypak i just saw the MUAC email. About to hit paynah on this TCA 15% peel


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

Saludable84 said:


> I'm only purchasing Sarenzo because of talks reviews. I normally stick with sha butter for the winter. I might mix it with another butter or two and some oil in here, but that's usually enough for me and DS.
> 
> @NaturallyATLPCH sorry about your 3 cold months. I will gladly take all the butters your not using and generaously apply to hair and body. Night time temps reach 50F up here. I dread the winter, but I stay prepared, body and hair, for it.


I would do that but the way my hoarding tendencies are set up lol...


----------



## rileypak

Saludable84 said:


> @rileypak i just saw the MUAC email. About to hit paynah on this TCA 15% peel



I'm back on the site right now


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Saludable84 said:


> *She could be great.... if she just answered an email..... *no one is giving her water to turn to wine.



@Saludable84
Hmph.

Well....She gone hafta' be great with someone else's money!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@flyygirlll2
What you doin'?


----------



## flyygirlll2

@IDareT'sHair I'm feenin to buy something as usual . I'm thinking of getting a few more bottles of NW21 since I only have 2 left right now.

This weekend I might just go through my stash and do an inventory list or whatever cause it's just way too much.


----------



## flyygirlll2

Speaking of Sarenzo Body Frosting, I picked one up. Can't wait to try it. I love the creamy oil. I also picked up a clay wash, hair creamy oil, and one of the limited edition creamy oils.

I didn't purchase a GC because I wasn't planning on hauling like that with them but we'll see.


----------



## rileypak

rileypak said:


> I'm back on the MUAC site right now


----------



## Saludable84

rileypak said:


>



Morning! 

What did you get? I'm editing this cart when I get to work.


----------



## rileypak

Saludable84 said:


> Morning!
> 
> What did you get? I'm editing this cart when I get to work.



Morning!

I posted it in the makeup forum WDYB thread (didn't want to be OT in here for too long). Let's just say that code was put to good use


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Hey Ladies!

........

Hope everyone is having a great day (so far).

Still got my eye on the Prize to use up as many 8oz DC'ers as I can before the NY.  Especially those that have been around a while.


----------



## rileypak

Morning everyone!

Uhhhh I didn't buy any hair stuff so that's good, right? 
I should be close to using up a jar or two of some 8 oz. DCs. I might just mix all of them together to DC with this week so I can free up the space.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl
Lawd.....

Where you been?

ETA:  I 'mentioned' you in that HTN thread.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

@NaturallyATLPCH That olive bringhraj made my hair hard not sure why.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> Lawd.....
> 
> Where you been?
> 
> ETA:  I 'mentioned' you in that HTN thread.


@IDareT'sHair 
Hey sis 

I'm so behind it's a shame. I need to go look at that thread.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl
Hey Ms. Curly!  Shole did miss you Sis.

What did you DC with yesterday?  I used and finished up Bel Nouvo (no b/ups)


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> Hey Ms. Curly!  Shole did miss you Sis.
> 
> What did you DC with yesterday?  I used and finished up Bel Nouvo (no b/ups)


@IDareT'sHair 
I used NG coconut water. I'll be pulling out a MJ sweetback soon


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *I used NG coconut water. I'll be pulling out a MJ sweetback soon*



@curlyhersheygirl
I still have all those CD Black Vanilla Smoothie - that me and Brownie518 got that time when we blew up HSN like when You & I blew up MJ.

Are ya'll close to using anything up?


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

@IDareT'sHair 
We used up the following Saturday
1 8oz Oyin HH
8oz my ceramide oil blend
8oz HV cocasta oil

The SSI cowash we have in rotation is almost done and a few of the DC's too.

During the next liter sale at Ouidad I'll be getting more of that cowash. It's really nice


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl
I think I 'may' try to use CD BVS throughout the Winter and maybe a jar of MJ SSB.

If I could at least get through a couple jars of BVSmoove (as Brownie use to call it) I will be happy.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *During the next liter sale at Ouidad I'll be getting more of that cowash. It's really nice*



@curlyhersheygirl
Are those "Sales" good?  Discount-wise?

I 'bumped' that HTN thread for you.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

@IDareT'sHair 
That sounds like a great plan. Especially since they are 8oz jars. 

We've narrowed our list of DC's down to roughly 10 choices that we will continue to purchase. Hopefully we can stick to that in 2017


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> Are those "Sales" good?  Discount-wise?
> 
> I 'bumped' that HTN thread for you.


@IDareT'sHair 
I thought so. I got the liter for a little over $40 which wasn't bad to me. I also do the Ulta liter sale and get my R/O and shampoos for $15 a liter


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *That sounds like a great plan. Especially since they are 8oz jars. *



@curlyhersheygirl

ALL the CD BVS and MJ SSB are 16oz'ers!  I pull out a jar of each in 2017.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl
I may "add" O-iud-ad to my "one-off" BF List and do a "mock cart" See what they talmbout.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

I have been stalking camille rose.  I want that leave in collection.  
They are going to be at circle of sisters in NY this weekend.  I don't want to go though.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> 
> ALL the *CD BVS* and MJ SSB are 16oz'ers!  I pull out a jar of each in 2017.


@IDareT'sHair 
 I thought those were 8ozs. Yeah well you best get on using those lol


----------



## IDareT'sHair

shawnyblazes said:


> *I have been stalking camille rose.  I want that leave in collection. *


@shawnyblazes
I know.

I saw your other posts.  What all is in this Collection?



curlyhersheygirl said:


> *I thought those were 8ozs. Yeah well you best get on using those lol*


@curlyhersheygirl

And Gurl.....these are HUGE 16oz'ers.  You know how some 16oz'ers can look small?

Not these!   They might even be 16.9.

All I know I have at least 6.  About as many as I have MJ SSB.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

@IDareT'sHair 
I know what you mean. I have about that many MJ myself. That sale was great.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *I know what you mean. I have about that many MJ myself. That sale was great*.



@curlyhersheygirl
Yaaaassss! 

I know I need to pull out one or two to make room for the Sale this year!

I also need to "practice" making Mock Carts on that site so I won't be sweatin' you!


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

IDareT'sHair said:


> @shawnyblazes
> I know.
> 
> I saw your other posts.  What all is in this Collection?
> 
> 
> @curlyhersheygirl
> 
> And Gurl.....these are HUGE 16oz'ers.  You know how some 16oz'ers can look small?
> 
> Not these!   They might even be 16.9.
> 
> All I know I have at least 6.  About as many as I have MJ SSB.



It's three leave in conditioners that they made just for a natural hair show. Folks liked it so much they made it a limited release item. Which I keep missing.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Just saw on Instagram it should be released on BF but this was in the comments.   

I'll keep an eye out.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

Got my APB today. The Berry Balsam smells very holidayish lol...
I have packed all of them in my work bag to go to work with me, and placed in the mini fridge.
Also got a shipping notice from Soultanicals.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

shawnyblazes said:


> *It's three leave in conditioners that they made just for a natural hair show. Folks liked it so much they made it a limited release item. Which I keep missing.*



@shawnyblazes
Yeah, I did see a YT review.  They had like a Honey one etc...I remember that now.  Please pm me when it's available.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My APB arrived today and another lovely "swap"


----------



## IDareT'sHair

NW21 is making my scalp itch.

Imma get a couple creams sometime and use it as a DC'er like ThatJerseyGirl said in her post.

So, I'm back on a break from it.  And not sure how long?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I really do like this Komaza Moku Butter.  (Wish it came in a different scent)


----------



## flyygirlll2

Dang... I haven't received shipping from anyone else. I received my Curlmart package today. Still waiting on APB, Sarenzo, Soultanicals, and now Locobeauty.

@IDareT'sHair NW21 makes my scalp itch too. At first it didn't do that. I have mixed it with a little bit of WGHO. I ended up purchasing 3 more bottles of NW21 and also a Taliah Wajiid Mist Bodifier. I didn't spray last night though. I might just take a break idk.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@flyygirlll2
Yeah, Girl...I had to put NW21 down for a minute.

I was so surprised my APB came!  Actually, I forgot about it.  

So now I guess I'm only waiting for Sarenzo & Soultanicals


----------



## flyygirlll2

@IDareT'sHair Yeah, that's why I have to give myself some breaks with NW21. My orders from APB was "estimated" to ship by today but I haven't received any notifications. 

I know Sarenzo and soultanicals will take a minute.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

flyygirlll2 said:


> *I know Sarenzo and soultanicals will take a minute.*



@flyygirlll2
Right.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> Got my APB today. The Berry Balsam smells very holidayish lol...
> I have packed all of them in my work bag to go to work with me, and placed in the mini fridge.
> Also got a shipping notice from Soultanicals.


My APB order arrived today as well


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

So am I the only person still consistently using NW21?


----------



## flyygirlll2

@IDareT'sHair Well I guess I spoke too soon because I just received a shipping notification for both orders from APB .


----------



## flyygirlll2

@curlyhersheygirl If my scalp didn't get itchy, I would use NW21 without taking as much breaks. Do you dilute yours or just use it straight?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *So am I the only person still consistently using NW21?*


@curlyhersheygirl

@shawnyblazes is consistently using it as well.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

flyygirlll2 said:


> *If my scalp didn't get itchy, I would use NW21 without taking as much breaks.* Do you dilute yours or just use it straight?


@flyygirlll2 @curlyhersheygirl

So would I.  But after about x2 weeks

ETA:  Next time I'll try/buy the crème to use as a DC'ing Rx.


----------



## KinksAndInk

curlyhersheygirl said:


> So am I the only person still consistently using NW21?


Nope. I'm still using it and will continue for as long as I can purchase it lol. I have no scalp issues.


----------



## Saludable84

I washed on Saturday and I didn't reapply netwurks until yesterday. Fast forward today and my scalp is itchy and my scalp is tender. It should be roughly 1 month since I started back up. I think I'm going to go for a longer rest. 

I'm also exfoliating, so that maybe adding to the tenderness as I need to dig into my scalp more. It's cleaner so it's being affected more. I'm going to give it a few weeks before I come back. Probably by the 2nd week of November.


----------



## Saludable84

My APB box was 

Likewise with that curlmart order


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

flyygirlll2 said:


> @curlyhersheygirl If my scalp didn't get itchy, I would use NW21 without taking as much breaks. Do you dilute yours or just use it straight?


@flyygirlll2 
I understand. I use it straight. When I applied emu oil after misting my scalp with it, my scalp itched so I stopped doing that. I also only use it once at night.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

I thought about trying NW21 after all the rave reviews in that thread.
However, I don't have daily access to my scalp with these twist buns so maybe I'll try it when I'm in my Marley phase again.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

curlyhersheygirl said:


> So am I the only person still consistently using NW21?



On it like white on rice.


Trying to scoop up 4 more bottles.

I have one using, one unopened,swapped for 2 more and next week, I'll get another 4 bottles and a cream.


----------



## faithVA

shawnyblazes said:


> On it like white on rice.
> 
> 
> Trying to scoop up 4 more bottles.
> 
> I have one using, one unopened,swapped for 2 more and next week, I'll get another 4 bottles and a cream.


Are the ingredients posted anywhere?


----------



## BrownBetty

Hey Ladies Hey!

I haven't bought anything hair related *cries*! I think my desire is gone.  Meanwhile all my hair money has gone to body/skin products and lipstick/gloss and wine.

LOL...

I am going to check on the new surge 21.  I can use  it while in crochet braids.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

BrownBetty said:


> Hey Ladies Hey!
> 
> *Meanwhile all my hair money has gone to body/skin products and lipstick/gloss and wine.  *



@BrownBetty


----------



## BrownBetty

IDareT'sHair said:


> @BrownBetty


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@BrownBetty
Gurl....You know how we do.


----------



## rileypak

BrownBetty said:


> Meanwhile all my hair money has gone to body/skin products and lipstick/gloss and wine.




I hear that!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Imma hafta' pull out my DB Eucalyptus & Mint to try to quiet my scalp down.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

IDareT'sHair said:


> *Imma hafta' pull out my DB Eucalyptus & Mint to try to quiet my scalp down.*



I may use my Homemade Tingle Oil that should soothe my problem.


----------



## CeeLex33

I'm still using the NW21, I took a week off and I'm back on. I've been using a little over a month and a half now and haven't noticed any issues so far.

PS- got my Cream and Coco today, waiting on Sarenzo and Jakeala


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

faithVA said:


> Are the ingredients posted anywhere?



They should be in the thread.  I'll check and quote you if I find it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

shawnyblazes said:


> *They should be in the thread.  I'll check and quote you if I find it.*



@shawnyblazes 
@KinksAndInk mentioned her in the Surge/Netwurks thread, and directed her to the ingredients so no need.


----------



## Saludable84

Morning Ladies!

My hair is back in this modest bun. Thinking about the weekends wash day, but the way this last QB twist out has my moisture set up.... 

All that space I made in my closet after sending my mother her package... gone. Let's see if I have a photo.....

There were about 10 jars total


----------



## Saludable84

I smelled my stuff. 

Chocolate is ok. Smells like chocolate. Hot buttered rum does not smell ok. It smelled like candied nuts. Reminds me of a regular fragrance use in regular OTG products. Nice, sweet, pleasant, but I'm glad I only got two jars. The Ayurvedic Cleansing Cream smells like lemon. Idk if I even asked for a smell. Hair and body butters are in Buttered Rum and actually smell better in this.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Saludable84 
Good Mawnin' Ms. Lady!
Thanks for the early morning eye candy!


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Happy Friday ladies!

 I hope you all are in a better place than yesterday.  Just remember all troubles never last.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@shawnyblazes 
Did your APB come?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

shawnyblazes said:


> *Happy Friday ladies!
> 
> I hope you all are in a better place than yesterday.  Just remember all troubles never last. *



@shawnyblazes
Thanks for the encouraging and motivational words


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

IDareT'sHair said:


> @shawnyblazes
> Did your APB come?



shole did!

 I opened my modest order and squealed.  I used my APB Refresher immediately.  

 I cant wait until Black Friday.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

shawnyblazes said:


> *shole did!
> 
> I opened my modest order and squealed.  I used my APB Refresher immediately.
> 
> I cant wait until Black Friday.*



@shawnyblazes
Mine was quite "modest" too, compared to the regula' APB haulers.  (x4 8oz Ultra Conditioning Souffles) *can't wait to try them*


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

IDareT'sHair said:


> @shawnyblazes
> Mine was quite "modest" too, compared to the regula' APB haulers.  (x4 8oz Ultra Conditioning Souffles) *can't wait to try them*



Everytime I see someone mention them I get all mushy.  UCS is my boo thang.  I have around 6 jars.  I WILL be picking up more, even if its not apart of the sale on BF.

 Shoot, APB might get all my coins, on ETSY, shes the most I purchase from.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@shawnyblazes 
Awww....I know you Lurve it.

Glad I picked some up!


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

shawnyblazes said:


> On it like white on rice.
> 
> 
> Trying to scoop up 4 more bottles.
> 
> I have one using, one unopened,swapped for 2 more and next week, I'll get another 4 bottles and a cream.


@shawnyblazes 
Same here. I think I need to get the cream too


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Picked up a couple KV Hydromax Cleansing Conditioners.  Always wanted to try them.  They get great reviews.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl
Hey Curly!

What you DC'ing with tomorrow? *inquiring minds wanna know*

I'll be using LACE Brahmi.


----------



## rileypak

shawnyblazes said:


> Happy Friday ladies!
> 
> I hope you all are in a better place than yesterday.  Just remember all troubles never last.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Could "potentially" finish up: x1 12oz LACE Brahmi.  (x2 12oz back ups)


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> Hey Curly!
> 
> What you DC'ing with tomorrow? *inquiring minds wanna know*
> 
> I'll be using LACE Brahmi.


@IDareT'sHair 
I'll be using APB's lemongrass detox


----------



## rileypak

It is definitely time for wash day.

Unfortunately I won't be close to using anything up since I'm being 'reckless' and opening up more product because I'm really eager to try it


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl  Sounds nice.  There's nothing like a good "Detox" Treatment.

@rileypak  I'm pushing hard to use up some stuff.  Thanks for "taking one for the team" and trying out ST'icals.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Im almost out of APB Bamboo Strengthening spray. no backs up. Not a purchase. Xcel 21 is working for me

Almost finished my 2nd Xcel bottle,  3 backups


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@shawnyblazes @curlyhersheygirl

I shole wish I could go skrait through like ya'll, but something makes my scalp itch?

WHY my scalp gotta itch


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

IDareT'sHair said:


> @shawnyblazes @curlyhersheygirl
> 
> I shole wish I could go skrait through like ya'll, but something makes my scalp itch?
> 
> WHY my scalp gotta itch


the only time my scalp itched was when I was rubbing it prior. I think I opened the pores, so I felt the tingle of the product and after it dried, itch.  I sprayed some APB on it and kept it moving.


----------



## Saludable84

IDareT'sHair said:


> @shawnyblazes
> Mine was quite "modest" too, compared to the regula' APB haulers.  (*x4 8oz Ultra Conditioning Souffles)* *can't wait to try them*



That may be modest but it definitely aint small 

I want to pull one out, but I need to get these NG conditioners under control. 6x 16oz in the mini fridge. They gotta go. 

Speaking of, anyone try the bamboo and silk yet?


----------



## flyygirlll2

Ship ship for APB, Sarenzo, and Locobeauty. Just waiting on Soultanicals and Ebay for a conditioner I bought. Sarenzo sent me a gift certificate which was actually shipping credit.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

Hi ladies!
I was putting my APB conditioners in my mini fridge at work, and one of the kids was like, oooooo what's that? It looks so pretty!
What do you say to an 8 year old about putting conditioners in your classroom mini fridge when it's clearly for food?


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

Bought an Olive Bhringraj Cream and Intense Cream Leave in from Siamese Twists site. Got them both for $26.00, plus I had a 10% off she sent me from my last order.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@NaturallyATLPCH 
Keep us posted on the Olive Bhringraj.  What scent did you get?  I had "Intense" too, but don't remember much about it?

You shoulda' got a family size Sweet Potatoe Hair Crème for $25.00.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@flyygirlll2
I got my Shipping Notice from Sarenzo too.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Saludable84 said:


> *I want to pull one out, but I need to get these NG conditioners under control. 6x 16oz in the mini fridge. They gotta go.
> Speaking of, anyone try the bamboo and silk yet?*


@Saludable84 
I do wanna try the Bamboo & Silk it's on my list.  What does it smell like?



NaturallyATLPCH said:


> *What do you say to an 8 year old about putting conditioners in your classroom mini fridge when it's clearly for food? *


@NaturallyATLPCH 
So Okay...well....what did you say?


----------



## Saludable84

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Saludable84
> I do wanna try the Bamboo & Silk it's on my list.  What does it smell like?
> 
> 
> @NaturallyATLPCH
> So Okay...well....what did you say?



Idk. I never ordered it. I stay away from biotin, bamboo and yucca because they thicken the hair and react badly to with my hair.


----------



## Saludable84

So, I'm just going to try to make my own green tea and avocado DC. I have everything. Might as well. I don't need close, I just need cigars.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Saludable84 said:


> *Idk. I never ordered it. I stay away from biotin, bamboo and yucca because they thicken the hair and react badly to with my hair.*


@Saludable84 
Oh, okay.  I plan on ordering it.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

@NaturallyATLPCH
So Okay...well....what did you say?[/QUOTE]
Well, since she was out of her seat without permission, I told her to go to her seat. 

Oh and the NG Bamboo Silk smells fruity, kind of like melons. I might use it next wash day.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> *Well, since she was out of her seat without permission, I told her to go to her seat.
> Oh and the NG Bamboo Silk smells fruity, kind of like melons. I might use it next wash day.*


@NaturallyATLPCH
 by an 8 year old.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

curlyhersheygirl said:


> @IDareT'sHair
> I'll be using APB's lemongrass detox


I love this DC. It was so fresh and detoxifying.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> *I love this DC. It was so fresh and detoxifying*.



@NaturallyATLPCH 
Gurl....You got Errthang!  Sitting up over there lookin' like Hattache.


----------



## flyygirlll2

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> I love this DC. It was so fresh and detoxifying.



That's good to know because I ordered this.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

IDareT'sHair said:


> @NaturallyATLPCH
> Gurl....You got Errthang!  Sitting up over there lookin' like Hattache.


!!!
I used it up a while back! Now I wish I got some during her last sale.
I will be hoarding more for BF!


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

flyygirlll2 said:


> That's good to know because I ordered this.


Yes, the slip is amazing, my scalp felt cool, and my hair was reeeeeally soft.
I think it had detangling properties too. I used it up earlier this year and it was definitely on the repurchase list.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I think I might use Jakeala's Beau Vert tomorrow a.m.  May hafta' change my Regi up a little.

#myscalpitches


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

IDareT'sHair said:


> @NaturallyATLPCH
> Keep us posted on the Olive Bhringraj.  What scent did you get?  I had "Intense" too, but don't remember much about it?
> 
> You shoulda' got a family size Sweet Potatoe Hair Crème for $25.00.


Oh it was scented in Hawaiian Lei (the Olive Bhringraj) and the intense scented in Lemongrass Orange.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> *Oh it was scented in Hawaiian Lei (the Olive Bhringraj) and the intense scented in Lemongrass Orange.*



@NaturallyATLPCH
She's not a "scent-tress" so lemme know how they smell.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

IDareT'sHair said:


> @NaturallyATLPCH
> She's not a "scent-tress" so lemme know how they smell.


Chile, you know I know. Let us pray...


----------



## Aggie

My package from APB is at the courier but I am unable to pick it until next week because I am working this entire weekend from early morning until about 7 or 8pm .


----------



## Saludable84

IDareT'sHair said:


> I think I might use Jakeala's Beau Vert tomorrow a.m.  May hafta' change my Regi up a little.
> 
> *#myscalpitches*



I have a headache  this happened the last time when I was using it without break but both times I had somehow reduced my water and meat intake so it might not be related.


----------



## Saludable84

Sarenzo shipped together. Loving that! Got a shipping credit as well. Will use on Friday


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> I love this DC. It was so fresh and detoxifying.



Not a fan. I still haven't used it up. Struggling and I only had 4 ozs


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

shawnyblazes said:


> Not a fan. I still haven't used it up. Struggling and I only had 4 ozs


Try it as a prepoo/cowash. It was pretty good that way.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Saludable84 said:


> I have a headache  this happened the last time when I was using it without break but both times I had somehow reduced my water and meat intake so it might not be related.



@Saludable84
I pulled out my 'Poo from the Derm.  I haven't had to use that in yeaaaarrrs!..

Tryna' to combat that itching.

It had to be the things I was using with it, wasn't playing well together.


----------



## victory777

shawnyblazes said:


> Happy Friday ladies!
> 
> I hope you all are in a better place than yesterday.  Just remember all troubles never last.


Love it! Feeling the positive vibes!


----------



## Saludable84

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Saludable84
> I pulled out my 'Poo from the Derm.  I haven't had to use that in yeaaaarrrs!..
> 
> Tryna' to combat that itching.
> 
> It had to be the things I was using with it, wasn't playing well together.



My headache is gone. I'm sure it's the lack of meat and water because I'm also really hungry. Headaches and hunger usually don't mix. 

The itching is fine now, but I'm not going to spray for a while. 

When you have to pull out the medicated poo though....


----------



## rileypak

Morning ladies! 

Time for me to finish up my hair...that I started last night and fell asleep doing...

@IDareT'sHair you had to use shampoo???  
Awww sis


----------



## bajandoc86

Hey my luvs!

I'm over here trying to resist buying any more wigs.


----------



## Saludable84

bajandoc86 said:


> Hey my luvs!
> 
> I'm over here trying to resist buying any more wigs.



You in the wrong thread for resisting. I'm still building carts  but I'm not hittin paynah so..... resist!!!! Don't buy anything.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

rileypak said:


> Morning ladies!
> 
> Time for me to finish up my hair...that I started last night and fell asleep doing...
> 
> @IDareT'sHair you had to use shampoo???
> Awww sis


Mornting everyone! Dang, that slipped past me because @IDareT'sHair doesn't usually shampoo.
I'll pass on the NW21. As much as I love the advice on this board, something always happens when I use things everyone is raving about on here.
For example, people were raving about taking Diametaceous (sp) Earth powder for growth, overall well being, etc. I jumped on the bandwagon and got extremely sick.

I'll just take my slow growing hair.


----------



## Saludable84

@rileypak i saw a snap.chat a while back of a friend who took a Bena.dryl and washed her hair but the Bena.dryl won before she could twist. I hope this was not your situation


----------



## Saludable84

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> Mornting everyone! Dang, that slipped past me because @IDareT'sHair doesn't usually shampoo.
> I'll pass on the NW21. As much as I love the advice on this board, something always happens when I use things everyone is raving about on here.
> *For example, people were raving about taking Diametaceous (sp) Earth powder for growth, overall well being, etc. I jumped* on the bandwagon and got extremely sick.
> 
> I'll just take my slow growing hair.



I read that thread. Considering my field, one summer I volunteered to work for our engineering department. Let's just say I learned of the many uses of DE (because of this particular assignment I had) and how it can be a tad dangerous if inhaled. I'm not sure how ingesting it became a thing, but, I never touched that stuff. The same thing is happening with activated charcoal and silver. 

The netwurks is fine. I find it to be like any product that if you apply to the scalp to often, it can cause the scalp to just react. I knew going in it would make my scalp itch because I have a highly sensitive scalp and skin. I can't even apply conditioner to my scalp or condition for more than 30 minutes or it will itch badly. I take the chance but it never ends well. 

When in doubt, just walk away. Your hair will grow regardless.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

These APB Refresher Sprays are so BOMB.


----------



## Beamodel

bajandoc86 said:


> Hey my luvs!
> 
> I'm over here trying to resist buying any more wigs.



@bajandoc86 yiu are so beautiful.


----------



## rileypak

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> These APB Refresher Sprays are so BOMB.


Yasssssss!!!!


----------



## rileypak

Saludable84 said:


> @rileypak i saw a snap.chat a while back of a friend who took a Bena.dryl and washed her hair but the Bena.dryl won before she could twist. I hope this was not your situation



Nah, plain old procrastination


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> *you had to use shampoo???  *
> *Awww sis*



@rileypak
Yeah, I had too.  My scalp would not 'settle down.'

Obviously it was a reaction to something?

ETA: Speaking of 'Poo, I would have rethought that whole KV Hydromax  Cowash purchase. 

I didn't know it lathered (until I went back and read something).  I don't like my cleansing conditioners to lather.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel said:


> *you are so beautiful.*



@Beamodel
I Agree.

She @bajandoc86 is a Beauty!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Due to how my Scalp was feeling this a.m., I had to rethink my Regimen and use some different things. 

Hopefully, things will calm down for now.  I may pull out some ED JBCO to soothe my scalp.

Right now, I am using CoCasta.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@NaturallyATLPCH 
I hear you.  I know my scalp is "sensitive" anyway.  And I know there are things I must avoid.

I'm just glad I still had the prescription on hand, even though I haven't had a need to use it in years!

I believe whatever I used (or was using) with it, did not agree with my scalp, at all.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

What Ya'll PJ's doing over here in this thread?  Ya'll shole are quiet.

Ya'll need to dialogue more.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Didn't use up anything like I thought I would this wash day. 

Oh well, maybe the next one?  Close to finishing up several things tho'


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I think I'll pull out a bottle of HTN Lotion.  I have a couple 12oz bottles.


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> What Ya'll PJ's doing over here in this thread?  Ya'll shole are quiet.
> 
> Ya'll need to dialogue more.



Some of us are at work, lurking when we shouldn't be


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> *Some of us are at work, lurking when we shouldn't be *



@rileypak
....Lawd.....Sorry Girl.

*i know the feelin'


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@flyygirlll2
What you doin'?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl
I'm lovin' Jakeala's Beau Vert.

I'd love to have a couple more Detox Treatments that don't include "Lemon"


----------



## rileypak

Well finally finished my twists, slapped them in a slap cap, and went to work.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> *Well finally finished my twists, slapped them in a slap cap, and went to work. *


@rileypak 
Cute.  What colors do you have?


----------



## rileypak

I'm really loving that CurlLuxe Sweet Almond Leave In Conditioner


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak
> Cute.  What colors do you have?



I have the gray and the wine or red or whatever they call it.
Plan to grab the navy and dark purple ones too at some point.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

@IDareT'sHair 
So sorry to hear about your scalp. I hope things settle down.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

rileypak said:


> I have the gray and the wine or red or whatever they call it.
> Plan to grab the navy and dark purple ones too at some point.


@rileypak 
I have those same two colors and plan to get the same two you listed lol.
I'm hoping for a good sale BF


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> I*'m really loving that CurlLuxe Sweet Almond Leave In Conditioner *


@rileypak 
URGHHHH!  Don't make me add this to my Hattache Cart.


----------



## Saludable84

rileypak said:


> Some of us are at work, lurking when we shouldn't be


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl  I thought about pulling out Sarenzo's Peppermint Clay, but grabbed Jakeala instead since I've had it longer.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Saludable84 said:


>



@Saludable84
You at work too?


----------



## Saludable84

Used some Sarenzo Unicorn Bath salt stuff. O. M. G. 

Pulled out NG Vanilla Fig. Can't wait to try it.


----------



## Saludable84

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Saludable84
> You at work too?



Nah. Weekends off. But that's me during the week  hiding my web browser from lurkers. Luckily I can see people coming


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak
> URGHHHH!  Don't make me add this to my Hattache Cart.



 you gotta try it out sis


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Saludable84 said:


> *But that's me during the week  hiding my web browser from lurkers. Luckily I can see people coming*



@Saludable84 @rileypak 
Yup.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl @rileypak @Saludable84
I'm tryna' think of some more detox masks that don't have Lemon/Lemongrass or Citrus?

Although, I still have several jars of SM Purification.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

@IDareT'sHair 
I'm not aware of many detox masks so I'm looking forward to other's responses


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *I'm not aware of many detox masks so I'm looking forward to other's responses*


@curlyhersheygirl 
Yeah I know both NG's and APB has Lemon/grass.  Sarenzo's Peppermint Clay looks like it will work really well and I have the Beau Vert and SM Purification.

I should suggest one to HV.


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl @rileypak @Saludable84
> I'm tryna' think of some more detox masks that don't have Lemon/Lemongrass or Citrus?
> 
> Although, I still have several jars of SM Purification.



The ST one definitely fits.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> *The ST one definitely fits.*



@rileypak

Lawd!  That's Right!

DUH I completely forgot about this!

Gurl....You know you be comin' through.

*think about the two i have on the way*


----------



## Saludable84

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl @rileypak @Saludable84
> I'm tryna' think of some more detox masks that don't have Lemon/Lemongrass or Citrus?
> 
> Although, I still have several jars of SM Purification.



I haven't used Jakeala but I really only like her formulations. I would like to try her SHHT new formula at some point. I will also reorder her beau Vert at some point. 

SM used to be good now it's like  playing with that stuff. I've tried their cowash as well with clay and it was terrible. H


----------



## Saludable84

rileypak said:


> The ST one definitely fits.



Ditto. I stay away from ST because of the aloe but yes. I've lurked at that one too.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Saludable84
I'm glad my Purification Masks are the original ones before they started doing what they doing.


----------



## Saludable84

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Saludable84
> I'm glad my Purification Masks are the original ones before they started doing what they doing.



KMT. Your one of the lucky ones.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl @rileypak @Saludable84 
Has anyone tried that Terressentials?  I think the Lemon one was their most popular one(Lemon Coast) or whatever it was called, so that would not be an option.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Saludable84 
The 'newer' version of Jakeala's SHHT is "creamy" with minimal "goo"


----------



## Saludable84

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl @rileypak @Saludable84
> Has anyone tried that Terressentials?  I think the Lemon one was their most popular one(Lemon Coast) or whatever it was called, so that would not be an option.



No but I've heard the reviews too. 

I'm not a fan of lemon or lemongrass honestly.


----------



## Saludable84

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Saludable84
> The 'newer' version of Jakeala's SHHT is "creamy" with minimal "goo"



I know but it had pink clay  I just wanted to research


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Saludable84 said:


> No but I've heard the reviews too.
> 
> *I'm not a fan of lemon or lemongrass honestly*.


@Saludable84 
This would put me in the situation I was in today.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Saludable84 said:


> *I know but it had pink clay  I just wanted to research *


@Saludable84 
It's actually really nice.  I recently got one in a Hattache order (as a gift). 

I guess I just prefer playing in "Goo"


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl @rileypak @Saludable84
> Has anyone tried that Terressentials?  I think the Lemon one was their most popular one(Lemon Coast) or whatever it was called, so that would not be an option.


@IDareT'sHair 
I never got on that bandwagon.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *I never got on that bandwagon*.


@curlyhersheygirl

*Cackles at Bandwagon hoppin'*

ETA: I forgot I also have NG's Pink Clay DC'er. *hope i like it*


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl @rileypak
So with.....
NG's Pink Clay
SM Purification (Original)
Beau Vert
Sarenzo's Peppermint
Soultanicals Pumpkin

I guess I'm good on Detoxifying Masks.


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl @rileypak @Saludable84
> Has anyone tried that Terressentials?  I think the Lemon one was their most popular one(Lemon Coast) or whatever it was called, so that would not be an option.



Nope. Actually never wanted to either for some reason...


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl @rileypak
> So with.....
> NG's Pink Clay
> SM Purification (Original)
> Beau Vert
> Sarenzo's Peppermint
> 
> I guess I'm good on Detoxifying Masks.



You missing one 
But Ayo will pull through for you... In a month or so


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@rileypak
Me either.

Lemme see them spray bottles you keep talmbout.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> *You missing one *
> *But Ayo will pull through for you... In a month or so*


@rileypak

Went back and fixed it!

I don't think it will take a month?  Lawd...I shole hope not. 

I don't care about the Salon one, I'm sure that will take a while, but that other order should be coming soon.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl @rileypak
I guess I got a little "carried away" since my hair/scalp felt so good after Beau Vert.


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak
> Me either.
> 
> Lemme see them spray bottles you keep talmbout.



Just a heads up, they're only recommended for watery type product. Nothing serum-y or thicker...


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak
> 
> Went back and fixed it!
> 
> *I don't think it will take a month?  Lawd...I shole hope not. *
> 
> I don't care about the Salon one, I'm sure that will take a while, but that other order should be coming soon.




Nah I doubt it. Likely next week, the remaining notices will go out and others will start getting movement.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> *Nah I doubt it. Likely next week, the remaining notices will go out and others will start getting movement.*



@rileypak
Gurl, don't be scaring me!

Yeah, we should get those previously placed orders soon. 

I'm not even looking for that last item.


----------



## Saludable84

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl @rileypak
> I guess I got a little "carried away" since my hair/scalp felt so good after Beau Vert.



Glad it worked out. Clay is an excellent detoxifier.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> *Just a heads up, they're only recommended for watery type product. Nothing serum-y or thicker...*



@rileypak
Okay, when you are able and get a chance, lemme see what they look like.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Saludable84 said:


> *Glad it worked out. Clay is an excellent detoxifier.*



@Saludable84 
Yeah, I thought it would.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

I've been ripping and running but now I'm BACK!


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak
> Okay, when you are able and get a chance, lemme see what they look like.



Here's the first one I got (just for distilled water)


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@rileypak
Awww.....That is toooooo Cute!

How's the Spray-Flow?


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

I think I'll try and rinse my scalp today and use the oil from the Soultanicals  bundle.   If I can find it.  I think Josiah hide it somewhere.

I'm trying to make it 4 weeks.   I might have to take my hair down though.  When God blesses me with this new job, it's an entire different field of work and my hair might have to be put up.  These locs all over the place.

I'm ready for   Black Friday.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@shawnyblazes
When's week 4?


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak
> Awww.....That is toooooo Cute!
> 
> How's the Spray-Flow?



Very fine to fine mist. I love it!
Wish it could handle thicker liquids cause I'd buy one for all my spray items.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@rileypak
"What's In YOUR Spray Bottle"?

ETA: How many did you get?


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

IDareT'sHair said:


> @shawnyblazes
> When's week 4?



I'm 2 weeks.  I have 4 to go before I take them down unless the job environment  they need to be up.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

shawnyblazes said:


> *When God blesses me with this new job,* it's an entire different field of work and my hair might have to be put up.  These locs all over the place.
> 
> I'm ready for   Black Friday.


@shawnyblazes


ETA:  x2 more weeks to go!


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

@IDareT'sHair 
That beau vert is really great.

@rileypak 
That's a cute bottle. Where did you get it


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl

I feel like buying something.......


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> 
> I feel like buying something.......


@IDareT'sHair 
Same here so I can't help lol


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak
> "What's In YOUR Spray Bottle"?
> 
> ETA: How many did you get?



I've got two on the way from Ama.zon (zebra print, blue water droplets) so I'll have three total.


----------



## rileypak

curlyhersheygirl said:


> @rileypak
> That's a cute bottle. Where did you get it



Ama.zon


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *Same here so I can't help lol*


@curlyhersheygirl
I knew you couldn't.

I shouldn't even be feeling this way.  I did a couple fantastic swaps, got some really great thangs...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> *I've got two on the way from Ama.zon (zebra print, blue water droplets) so I'll have three total.*



@rileypak
Okay...So...Whats IN it? 

Lemme guess: LRC "Shake N Go"?


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Oh my goodness.  This oil smells delicious.  Goodness.  

I put a few drops all over and massaged it in after spraying my spritz.  

The nappucino hot oil coffee amino. 

Lawd!!


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak
> Okay...So...Whats IN it?
> 
> Lemme guess: LRC "Shake N Go"?



Oh! 
Just distilled water.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

*adds Beau Vert to cart*
My mini fridge is giving me ammunition


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

@IDareT's'Hair 

I need to stay focused but its hard.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

shawnyblazes said:


> *Oh my goodness.  This oil smells delicious.  Goodness.  I put a few drops all over and massaged it in after spraying my spritz.  The nappucino hot oil coffee amino.
> 
> Lawd!!*


@shawnyblazes 
That's part of that "Bundle" isn't it?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> **adds Beau Vert to cart**
> My mini fridge is giving me ammunition



@NaturallyATLPCH 
Good Addition


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

@shawnyblazes 
Now I'm jealous. Didn't know y'all got the bundle already. I should've ordered one


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *I need to stay focused but its hard.*



@curlyhersheygirl
It is.The Spurrrrrt is messin' with my fangas HARD today.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *Now I'm jealous. Didn't know y'all got the bundle already. I should've ordered one*



@curlyhersheygirl
Check out @rileypak review in the ST'icals Thread.  She got Pitchas too!


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

curlyhersheygirl said:


> @shawnyblazes
> Now I'm jealous. Didn't know y'all got the bundle already. I should've ordered one


The smell of this oil is intoxicating.  

Well, if you like coffee.   Man, this is some good stuff.  In a sweet almond oil base, hemp seed and spiralina extract. 
It would be nice if she kept some of these items.


----------



## Saludable84

Jakeala on my BF list so I might just do SHHT original and new formula and Beau Vert. Wanna put Dope back in, but the way 8oz is set up


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ya'll know what I'm waiting on that I COMPLETELY forgot about until I went to get something out of my Fridge????

Alikay Naturals!  Where My Stuff At?......


----------



## IDareT'sHair

shawnyblazes said:


> *The smell of this oil is intoxicating.
> 
> Well, if you like coffee.   *Man, this is some good stuff.  In a sweet almond oil base, hemp seed and spiralina extract.
> It would be nice if she kept some of these items.


@shawnyblazes
And Yasss I Do!

Another Poster just sent me some Cream & Coco Coffee Tincture Oil to try.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

@IDareT'sHair 
The only packages I'm waiting on are sarenzo and my APB Facebook prize. Hopefully those will tide me over till BF


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Pffft.  I just contacted Alikay.  I forgot all about this purchase.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> The only packages I'm waiting on are sarenzo and my *APB Facebook prize.* Hopefully those will tide me over till BF



@curlyhersheygirl 
Nice Curly!  What did you win?


----------



## flyygirlll2

@IDareT'sHair I was cleaning out and rearranging the stash in my closet this whole time.. I've been drowning in products so that's what it felt like lol. 

@rileypak I have that spray bottle in my Amazon cart


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> Nice Curly!  What did you win?


@IDareT'sHair 
Lol I'm not sure. She said three of the new items listed but I don't know which ones


----------



## IDareT'sHair

flyygirlll2 said:


> *I was cleaning out and rearranging the stash in my closet this whole time.. I've been drowning in products so that's what it felt like lol. *



@flyygirlll2
Aww!  

I wish I was close by.  I would have helped you.

*pickin' stuff outta' yo' stash*

ETA: Now don't be giving stuff away all willy-nilly.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *Lol I'm not sure. She said three of the new items listed but I don't know which ones*



@curlyhersheygirl 
That's the bomb Curly!  

I remember when I won some Marie Dean.  I also won some Siamese Twists!  *drools for both*


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

@IDareT'sHair 
I have a few MD DC's hoping they'll last till she returns.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Sarenzo's Candy Corn = ........ Smells Delicious


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *I have a few MD DC's hoping they'll last till she returns.*



@curlyhersheygirl
Did she say when she was coming back? Thinks about that Four-Fiddy you holdin' over there.

OT: I was surprised you didn't get any SSI Blueberry since they had Free Shipping?


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> Did she say when she was coming back? Thinks about that Four-Fiddy you holdin' over there.
> 
> OT: I was surprised you didn't get any SSI Blueberry since they had Free Shipping?


@IDareT'sHair 
She didn't say.

Although I love that cowash we go through it very quickly so I'm sticking to others that last longer and come in 16oz


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *Although I love that cowash we go through it very quickly so I'm sticking to others that last longer and come in 16oz*


@curlyhersheygirl 
I feel that way too.  Although I just bought those from KV. 

I was going to change that order, but I got a Ship Notice like 10-20 minutes after I ordered.


----------



## bajandoc86

Beamodel said:


> @bajandoc86 yiu are so beautiful.





IDareT'sHair said:


> @Beamodel
> I Agree.
> 
> She @bajandoc86 is a Beauty!





Thank you so much luvvies!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl 
My "goal" is still to use up 6-8 8oz'ers before the EOY. 

That will bring me down to Four-forty. 

 j/k


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> My "goal" is still to use up 6-8 8oz'ers before the EOY.
> 
> That will bring me down to Four-forty.
> 
> j/k


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


>



@curlyhersheygirl 
Yeah, I know.  But I cannot 'resist' DC'ers. 

We are 'definitely' twins that way.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@shawnyblazes @rileypak
Was the Coffee Oil 4oz or 2oz? 

I know there were a couple 4oz'ers in the Bundle and x1 2oz?

Can't remember what was what?  That was such a Great Deal.  Especially for you VIP'ers!


----------



## flyygirlll2

@IDareT'sHair Yeah it was tiring. I didn't even go through the bathroom yet smh. I have put aside a bag of products though.

@curlyhersheygirl Niiiice on wining some new products from APB. Please let us know which products and review when you can.


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> @shawnyblazes @rileypak
> Was the Coffee Oil 4oz or 2oz?
> 
> I know there were a couple 4oz'ers in the Bundle and x1 2oz?
> 
> Can't remember what was what?  That was such a Great Deal.  Especially for you VIP'ers!



I think the oil is 2oz.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

flyygirlll2 said:


> *Yeah it was tiring. I didn't even go through the bathroom yet smh. I have put aside a bag of products though.*



@flyygirlll2
I agree.  It is totally overwhelming.   And it's a skrong reality-check.

But...Once you get it all done, you'll feel a lot better. 

Then when more packages come, you can put them away in some kind of organized fashion.


----------



## Saludable84

bajandoc86 said:


> Thank you so much luvvies!



And you changed our avi! 

Beautiful. I need you skin and glow


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@rileypak @flyygirlll2

rileypak got me taking a look at CurlLuxe.  I may pick up something in my Hattache Cart as a one-off.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

IDareT'sHair said:


> @shawnyblazes @rileypak
> Was the Coffee Oil 4oz or 2oz?
> 
> I know there were a couple 4oz'ers in the Bundle and x1 2oz?
> 
> Can't remember what was what?  That was such a Great Deal.  Especially for you VIP'ers!



It's 2 ozs.


Just used the Almond Milk on Baby Josiah.  Ooooh, Lord.  All these scents are wonderful.  Laid his curls down, moisturized and bouncy.  Yum.


----------



## flyygirlll2

@IDareT'sHair I think I've mentioned this before, but I love the Buttercream Soufflé. I might add the leave in for BF. Organizing the stash made me feel a little bit better since I have more packages coming in next week. 

My husband was thrilled when he saw the stash was organized but little does he know I have more packages on the way


----------



## IDareT'sHair

shawnyblazes said:


> It's 2 ozs.
> *Just used the Almond Milk on Baby Josiah.  Ooooh, Lord.  All these scents are wonderful.  Laid his curls down, moisturized and bouncy.  Yum*.



@shawnyblazes
I forgot that one was of them too!

I agree.  She needs to offer all of them individually.

They all do sound really good!


----------



## flyygirlll2

@shawnyblazes Dang.... the way you're talking about the oil and almond milk got me wanting to try that stuff


----------



## IDareT'sHair

flyygirlll2 said:


> *My husband was thrilled when he saw the stash was organized but little does he know I have more packages on the way*


@flyygirlll2
Hmph.  I know he was.

You have got to feel better about your stash.  Try to keep 'some' control over it.

Lordt.  Poor Man.

ETA:  The Buttercream Souffle is on my list.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

flyygirlll2 said:


> @shawnyblazes Dang.... the way you're talking about the oil and almond milk got me wanting to try that stuff


Both items are nice so far.
I can't wait to try them in 4 weeks.


----------



## Saludable84

flyygirlll2 said:


> @IDareT'sHair I think I've mentioned this before, but I love the Buttercream Soufflé. I might add the leave in for BF. Organizing the stash made me feel a little bit better since I have more packages coming in next week.
> 
> My husband was thrilled when he saw the stash was organized but little does he know I have more packages on the way



Girl..... I beat so many packages these last 3 weeks. He didn't even see what I sent my mother. Closet looked empty and I always look like I'm organizing to make it "seem" smaller. Even better, now that it's fall, I keep less stuff in the shower so it really looks low. He told me I got better..... I stay with the tricks so I don't get dragged. And since I use some stuff on DS I hear no complaints in that area 

I just have to beat this Sarenzo and Jakeala and I'll be good for a while


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

Whew! Finally caught up...I think lol...
Got caught up making anchor charts for my classroom.
I've decided to go ahead and cleanse tomorrow to get back on track. Lemme post my routine in the hair thread...
Beautiful Avi @bajandoc86 !!!


----------



## flyygirlll2

@Saludable84 The problem is DH's work schedule changes sporadically so he'll get home before I do sometimes. I have the keys to the mailbox but not all packages will fit inside  so they may leave the package out, so he will see it and bring it inside.

I have APB, Sarenzo, and Locobeauty packages coming on Monday but I'll be at work.  I'm just going to call the post office and have them hold the packages. I know I will receive an epic side eye from DH if he sees all this stuff


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Received Ship info for ST'icals, of course it has not moved anywhere.


----------



## flyygirlll2

IDareT'sHair said:


> Received Ship info for ST'icals, of course it has not moved anywhere.


Same here. Typical of her.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

flyygirlll2 said:


> *Same here. Typical of her.*



@flyygirlll2
Isn't it though?

Speaking of packages....how's your BF list coming along?


----------



## flyygirlll2

@IDareT'sHair My BF list keeps getting revised. I'm sure I won't get everything. I really want to stick with re-upping on products that work well for my hair cause after going through my stash yesterday... I was exhausted.  Of course I'll still want to try new stuff but I don't want to go too crazy.

Right now it's looking like.....

APB
Sarenzo
Hairveda- Moist Pro Conditioner
Hattache
Mane Choice- New Egyptian Line *maybe*
Beautifully Bamboo -* maybe*
Hair burst vitamins * maybe*
Hot Head
Puff Cuff -hair towel and cuff
Quemet Biologics -* maybe*
Snappee's * maybe*


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

Ah yes, I forgot to add Snappees and Beautifully Bamboo to the BF list.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

flyygirlll2 said:


> * My BF list keeps getting revised. I'm sure I won't get everything. I really want to stick with re-upping on products that work well for my hair cause after going through my stash yesterday... I was exhausted.  Of course I'll still want to try new stuff but I don't want to go too crazy.*


@flyygirlll2
Yeah, I know I won't be getting all the "stuff" on my list and I know I will grab some things that aren't on my list *you know how we do*

I just hope my list won't get railroaded by a lot of one-offs.

I Agree.  That was an exhausting process, but it needed to be done.  Like I said, if nothing more, it is definitely a "reality check".

I look at my list as a "wish list" where everything is on the table and contingent on Sales %.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> Ah yes, I forgot to add Snappees and *Beautifully Bamboo to the BF list*.


@NaturallyATLPCH 
Good Stuff.


----------



## flyygirlll2

*I look at my list as a "wish list" where everything is on the table and contingent on Sales %.*

@IDareT'sHair This is pretty much how I see it right now. If the sale and shipping cost is not that great, I don't want to bother.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Just came from Hattache, and speaking of "Detox" Treatments, Bel Nouvo has a Mint Detox Cowash that I will be adding to my list.

@rileypak @curlyhersheygirl @Saludable84 @flyygirlll2 @NaturallyATLPCH


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@flyygirlll2
I know the Vendors know they are "competing" for the same dollars, so I look for Sales to start early and hopefully the discounts are "deep".

I know if I was a Product Producer, I would be strategizing my game plan to get that monnneeeee earlybefore ya'll PJ's run out.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

IDareT'sHair said:


> @NaturallyATLPCH
> Good Stuff.


Yes it is. I had stopped taking it and am just taking Bamboo supplements but if the sale is right I'll go back. Bamboo along with chlorella/spirulina do wonders for my skin.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@NaturallyATLPCH
I just went over my list again. 

I'll jump on any Halloween, CM's Grey Thursday Sale and any that are half-way decent.


----------



## Saludable84

I'll definitely be lurking CM and Hattache, but only purchasing if the price is right. 

Just tried NG Vanilla Fig. Looking like a repurchase.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Saludable84 said:


> *Just tried NG Vanilla Fig. Looking like a repurchase.*



@Saludable84
I've had this in the Cleansing Conditioner


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Curly's DD was rushed to the ER last night and about to go into Emergency Surgery, so please keep her and the Kurl-Family in Prayer.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

I know this may be dumb, but for three years I've been trying to figure out what DD, DH, etc. means? 
If it's confidential, can someone pm me to clarify please? And I'll definitely be praying for her family.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@NaturallyATLPCH 

"Dear Daugther= DD"
"Dear Husband = DH"
"Dear Son = DS"


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

IDareT'sHair said:


> @NaturallyATLPCH
> 
> "Dear Daugther= DD"
> "Dear Husband = DH"
> "Dear Son = DS"


Thank you hun @IDareT'sHair


----------



## Saludable84

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Saludable84
> I've had this in the Cleansing Conditioner



Will try.


----------



## Saludable84

IDareT'sHair said:


> Curly's DD was rushed to the ER last night and about to go into Emergency Surgery, so please keep her and the Kurl-Family in Prayer.



Omg. Many prayers to @curlyhersheygirl and her family.


----------



## flyygirlll2

IDareT'sHair said:


> Curly's DD was rushed to the ER last night and about to go into Emergency Surgery, so please keep her and the Kurl-Family in Prayer.


Wow. I will definitely keep @curlyhersheygirl DD and her family in my prayers.


----------



## Saludable84

Sarenzo will be here tomorrow


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Saludable84 said:


> *Sarenzo will be here tomorrow*



@Saludable84 
I hope mine does too!

I hope someone else also got the scent "Candy Corn" OmmGee it is


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> Curly's DD was rushed to the ER last night and about to go into Emergency Surgery, so please keep her and the Kurl-Family in Prayer.



Oh no!  Thanks for letting us know T.

Gonna send up some prayers and positive thoughts for her and the family


----------



## Saludable84

Sarenzo coming tomorrow and I have another cart made. Lordt.


----------



## flyygirlll2

Looks like NG will make it on my BF list. I used the Herbal Blends today with Jakeala's Sweet Honey Hair Thang ( original/baked cherries) and  my hair felt great upon rinsing. 

I also forgot to add Komaza to the list because I need to re-up on the Pona scalp treatment and Supermane Cuticle Repair leave in. 

@IDareT'sHair I tried the NW21 cream as a DC/treatment overnight and my hair felt soft and pliable this morning, so it's a hit so far. I also started oil rinsing using avocado oil and I really like it . 

The combination of QB Burdock Root Cream and Sarenzo Creamy Oil kept my hair moisturised all week. I'm debating if I should use  this combo again today or used MHC Buttery Soy.


----------



## Saludable84

@flyygirlll2 i just finished making my NG mock cart. I don't want to talk about it.


----------



## rileypak

flyygirlll2 said:


> *I tried the NW21 cream as a DC/treatment overnight and my hair felt soft and pliable this morning, so it's a hit so far.*



Got me over here eyeing this cream


----------



## flyygirlll2

@Saludable84  I know how that is. Mock cart be looking long as all get out. My APB mock cart looks ignant right now


----------



## flyygirlll2

@rileypak Lol. This is the best way for me to use it after reading what @ThatJerseyGirl said in that thread. I don't have time to be parting what feels like the Red Sea and apply this cream to my scalp.


----------



## victory777

flyygirlll2 said:


> @Saludable84  I know how that is. Mock cart be looking long as all get out. My APB mock cart looks ignant right now


I agree...I think I backed up some after $100 . At this point Im ready for an early bird sale... Happy Friday sale. A shopping pass. Lol


----------



## rileypak

flyygirlll2 said:


> @Saludable84  I know how that is. Mock cart be looking long as all get out. My APB mock cart looks ignant right now



Let's not bring up APB carts


----------



## flyygirlll2

victory777 said:


> I agree...I think I backed up some after $100 . At this point Im ready for an early bird sale... Happy Friday sale. A shopping pass. Lol


I had to have a seat after I reached that number.


----------



## flyygirlll2

@rileypak I feel like APB might be getting most of my money this BF.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

Yes, APB will definitely be getting the majority of my money.
My cart looks...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Not quite sure what to do with these "randoms?".....


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Curly's daughter is now in recovery.  

Thanks everyone for thinking about the Kurl Fam & Kurl-Kid.

I'll keep you all posted as I hear from Curly.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

flyygirlll2 said:


> * I tried the NW21 cream as a DC/treatment overnight and my hair felt soft and pliable this morning, so it's a hit so far. I also started oil rinsing using avocado oil and I really like it . *


@flyygirlll2
This is good to know. 

I wonder if I can use it this way and avoid itchy-scalp?  How often are you planning on using it?


----------



## Saludable84

victory777 said:


> I agree...*I think I backed up some after $100* . At this point Im ready for an early bird sale... Happy Friday sale. A shopping pass. Lol



Girl that's when my cart is just getting started.


----------



## Saludable84

@rileypak @flyygirlll2
My NG cart is decent.

My APB cart is ignant and not even done. Not. Even. Done. When them 16oz DCs come out..... Not. Even. Done!


----------



## Saludable84

Do we have a Sarenzo thread?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Saludable84 said:


> *Do we have a Sarenzo thread?*


@Saludable84 
If you decide to create one, would you please put it in the Vendor/Sellers Forum.


----------



## rileypak

Saludable84 said:


> @victory777 @rileypak @flyygirlll2
> My NG cart is decent.
> 
> My APB cart is ignant and not even done. Not. Even. Done. When them 16oz DCs come out..... Not. Even. Done!



I don't have any DCs in my APB cart right now and it's $80+ already 

ETA: I was wrong. It is $120+


----------



## IDareT'sHair

The Surgery went well.

They are trying to have Curly's daughter up & walking (and eating).  She is still really groggy.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> *I don't have any DCs in my APB cart right now and it's $80+ already *


@rileypak
Is this a BF Cart, or a regula' degula' Cart?


----------



## Saludable84

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Saludable84
> If you decide to create one, would you please put it in the Vendor/Sellers Forum.



I'm scared to create threads


----------



## Saludable84

rileypak said:


> I don't have any DCs in my APB cart right now and it's $80+ already
> 
> ETA: I was wrong. It is $120+



Mine is roughly the same amount. Body and hair stuff.


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak
> Is this a BF Cart, or a regula' degula' Cart?



Regular at the moment 
But I'm just going to leave it until BF


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Saludable84 said:


> *I'm scared to create threads *



@Saludable84
BAWWWHAAAAAA

You kiddin' right?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> *Regular at the moment *
> *But I'm just going to leave it until BF*



@rileypak
What all you got in your cart Ms. Lady?


----------



## MileHighDiva

My Preliminary BF List:

APB Pre-Poos
MC Ancient Egyptian line
LRC Shake & Go Liter
Luxe hair toys 

January:

ST 50% off Sale 
Anything else will be contingent on the sale.  I feel all disciplined and everything.  I hope it sticks.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

There is a Sarenzo thread.


----------



## rileypak

@IDareT'sHair 
Kalahari hair icing, green tea hair butter, green tea face wash, bamboo honey face wash, clay cleansing conditioner, blue agave conditioner, quinoa sachi conditioner, bamboo spray, green tea spritz, and the curl gelee. 
I'll reassess once I see the BF happenings


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@MileHighDiva
Not a bad list. 

Is that January 50% for Soultanicals?

Right now I'm trying to dump as many as I can into a Hattache or Curlmart Cart.


----------



## MileHighDiva

@curlyhersheygirl, I'm happy to hear that DD surgery was successful.   for a speedy recovery.  Sounds scary, I'd freak out if DS had to have surgery.


----------



## MileHighDiva

IDareT'sHair said:


> @MileHighDiva
> Not a bad list.
> 
> Is that January 50% for Soultanicals?
> 
> Right now I'm trying to dump as many as I can into a Hattache or Curlmart Cart.


, sure is


----------



## Saludable84

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Saludable84
> BAWWWHAAAAAA
> 
> You kiddin' right?



Why you think that SM Rant thread ain't been started yet. And it really needs to happen.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Saludable84 said:


> *Why you think that SM Rant thread ain't been started yet. And it really needs to happen.*


@Saludable84
*Cackles* I wondered if anyone was gone to start it? 

And I agree, it does need to happen.

I don't use enough of their stuff to start one, but trust me I would.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@MileHighDiva
I think that MJ Sale is also in Jan?  I will factor that in, but not as part of my BF purchases.


----------



## Saludable84

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Saludable84
> *Cackles* I wondered if anyone was gone to start it?
> 
> And I agree, it does need to happen.
> 
> I don't use enough of their stuff to start one, but trust me I would.



To me, it's just their entire image I would rant about. I guess I could include how they pulled an MJ on the purification Masque  and it's a matter of time before it happens to JBCO Masque, because how JBCO goes from brown to white....


----------



## Saludable84

I think I might take a second look at soultanicals. It's just the aloe that I have to stay away from. It just makes me sad because I hate to only order like 3 things from a site with a sale because the ingredients don't agree with my hair. I feel as if it's a waste of time on both ends.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Saludable84 
I still maintain, as SM continue to mass produce 50-11 lines and products, their quality will suffer. 

They will start using a lot of synthetic fillers and stuff because of mass production and profit.


----------



## flyygirlll2

@Saludable84 I forgot that she will be  offering 16 oz .  Then my cart will be straight ingnant .

@IDareT'sHair I plan to use the cream before I wash. Idk how many times I'lol use it but I do want to try it the next few washes to see how it goes. I'm glad to hear that @curlyhersheygirl DD is in recovery, I hope she feels better.


----------



## Saludable84

@IDareT'sHair ive already noticed that the Shea butter isn't always organic and all the ingredients may be natural but many aren't organic anymore. 

@flyygirlll2 yup, I ain't forget about those upcoming 16oz conditioners. My cart is patiently waiting


----------



## flyygirlll2

I'm online researching BKT products. As much as I hate straightening my hair due to the time and patience it takes, the ssks are really pissing me off. I've trimmed/dusted, stretched, heavily sealed with creams, oils, and butters, and I'm getting very tired of it. Rant over.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

flyygirlll2 said:


> *I plan to use the cream before I wash. Idk how many times I'lol use it but I do want to try it the next few washes to see how it goes.*


@flyygirlll2 
The jar is like what about 5-6oz's?  So, you're using it on dry hair? 

Okay...So, what did you do?  Apply it, put on a Plastic Cap?  Sit under Dryer?


----------



## Saludable84

flyygirlll2 said:


> I'm online researching BKT products. As much as I hate straightening my hair due to the time and patience it takes, the ssks are really pissing me off. I've trimmed/dusted, stretched, heavily sealed with creams, oils, and butters, and I'm getting very tired of it. Rant over.



It's so weird because I barely have SSKs. I don't even know what to tell you. Really wish I could help you because I love your hair.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

flyygirlll2 said:


> *I'm online researching BKT products. As much as I hate straightening my hair due to the time and patience it takes, the ssks are really pissing me off. I've trimmed/dusted, stretched, heavily sealed with creams, oils, and butters, and I'm getting very tired of it. Rant over*.



@flyygirlll2
I started to pull out the "Pressing Comb" yesterday. (An Electric one), but I didn't. *this time* 

From what I've read, some folks said their hair thinned out after a while.

Too bad OG PJ's Eisani and *Fab* are no longer in this thread (or on the Forum) they were both BKT'd and had long, gorgeous, healthy WL hair! 

#missthem


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Saludable84 said:


> *ive already noticed that the Shea butter isn't always organic and all the ingredients may be natural but many aren't organic anymore. *



@Saludable84
The "bait & switch" will be gradual...but it has to happen.  They have too many lines out there.


----------



## flyygirlll2

@IDareT'sHair Yeah the cream is like 4 oz which is a joke for my hair. I put on dry hair and after that I put a plastic cap on and left it overnight. Girl I'm afraid to use a pressing comb since there's no temp control. I've been trying everything and idk what else to do. My hair is BSB at its longest layer but I've already cut over 2 inches altogether ... I'm tired and I haven't even been natural that long.

@Saludable84 Girl, count your blessings cause those ssks truly are a nuisance. I can't deal.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

flyygirlll2 said:


> * Yeah the cream is like 4 oz which is a joke for my hair. I put on dry hair and after that I put a plastic cap on and left it overnight. Girl I'm afraid to use a pressing comb since there's no temp control. I've been trying everything and idk what else to do. My hair is BSB at its longest layer but I've already cut over 2 inches altogether ... I'm tire d and I haven't even been natural that long.*


@flyygirlll2
Yeah, I thought that jar was small.  

My Pressing Comb is electric, with a temperature dial.


----------



## Saludable84

@IDareT'sHair the 90's kid in me will never let a hot comb be great again. #cringes


----------



## flyygirlll2

@IDareT'sHair Oh ok, that's good then.Even though I have the Apalus Brush, I haven't cared to use it because I feel like I'd have to do a few passes just to get my hair the way I like. 

If I venture into doing a BKT, I don't plan on doing really high heat and 10/20 passes like some folks cause I'm not about that life. I just want manageability.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Saludable84 said:


> * the 90's kid in me will never let a hot comb be great again. #cringes*



@Saludable84
IK.

I haven't used it yet.  But I do have it also the Apalus.


----------



## rileypak

flyygirlll2 said:


> I'm online researching BKT products. As much as I hate straightening my hair due to the time and patience it takes, the ssks are really pissing me off. I've trimmed/dusted, stretched, heavily sealed with creams, oils, and butters, and I'm getting very tired of it. Rant over.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I feel like buying something.


----------



## Saludable84

IDareT'sHair said:


> I feel like buying something.



That's what Cream and Coco and NG was for. I feel good now. I feel right.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Saludable84 said:


> That's what Cream and Coco and NG was for.* I feel good now. I feel right.*


@Saludable84
Okay Gurl.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@shawnyblazes
What you doing Ms. Blazes  *i see you*


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

IDareT'sHair said:


> @shawnyblazes
> What you doing Ms. Blazes  *i see you*



I'm so annoyed I didn't even realize I made two posts.

@IDareT'sHair


----------



## Saludable84

The cream and Coco cart was still registering the Reconstructor at $5 so I said whatever. Shipping wasn't cheap but $25 compared to $40 had me thinking twice.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

flyygirlll2 said:


> I'm online researching BKT products. As much as I hate straightening my hair due to the time and patience it takes, the ssks are really pissing me off. I've trimmed/dusted, stretched, heavily sealed with creams, oils, and butters, and I'm getting very tired of it. Rant over.


 I can't think of her name but I'll find her post.  She just started and her hair looks good.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

shawnyblazes said:


> *I'm so annoyed I didn't even realize I made two posts.*
> 
> @IDareT'sHair


@shawnyblazes
I saw that!......

And I was "so annoyed" I thanked them both.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Saludable84 said:


> *The cream and Coco cart was still registering the Reconstructor at $5 so I said whatever.*


@Saludable84
That Spun Sugar is some good stuff! 

I Agree.  Shipping is a bit high.  I think I paid $8.00 for x2-3.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Saludable84
> If you decide to create one, would you please put it in the Vendor/Sellers Forum.


Theres one. I think I started.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

I feel like buying something too. It's like I wanna buy something every week .
Let me go tweak my Etsy carts.


----------



## rileypak

Saludable84 said:


> The cream and Coco cart was still registering the Reconstructor at $5 so I said whatever. Shipping wasn't cheap but $25 compared to $40 had me thinking twice.



Dang it!!!!
I want some just cause!!!!!


----------



## flyygirlll2

What's good about that reconstructor?


----------



## Saludable84

rileypak said:


> Dang it!!!!
> I want some just cause!!!!!



It was still $5 in my cart. You better run for.rest. 

That's already one BF vendor knocked off. Now if I like the Sugar Spun and the price is right BF I will purchase. Until then, my list is reduced. 

@NaturallyATLPCH unless Siamese Twist get her life, I only go on Etsy to play with these carts.


----------



## rileypak

I've created a bunch of monsters. 
My mother just called and told me to check in the fridges and bring my grandmother some products cause she used the brother's SSI Murumuru Avocado Ultra Nourish Hair Butter and loved it. They're all monsters and I created them


----------



## flyygirlll2

@rileypak  You created a family of pj's . I have family members that like products but no one is like me though .


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

rileypak said:


> I've created a bunch of monsters.
> My mother just called and told me to check in the fridges and bring my grandmother some products cause she used the brother's SSI Murumuru Avocado Ultra Nourish Hair Butter and loved it. They're all monsters and I created them


I have that in my stash. Lemme pull it out .


----------



## rileypak

flyygirlll2 said:


> @rileypak  You created a family of pj's . I have family members that like products but no one is like me though .



I did! 
And they trying to be wannabe PJs in my stash


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

Soooo I used the APB Moisturizing Conditioner today. It was good, but the Souffle has topped it. 
My hair felt...okay.


----------



## flyygirlll2

@NaturallyATLPCH The Moisturizing Conditioner was just ok for me too. So far I really like the Soufflé and the Pumpkin Seed Mask. I finished up the Pumkin seed and have another one on  the way but that Fruit loops scent is ... had me all sniffing that jar like a hound.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

flyygirlll2 said:


> @NaturallyATLPCH The Moisturizing Conditioner was just ok for me too. So far I really like the Soufflé and the Pumpkin Seed Mask. I finished up the Pumkin seed and have another one on  the way but that Fruit loops scent is ... had me all sniffing that jar like a hound.


@flyygirlll2 it's funny because when I first used it I was in love. But it just didn't give me that wow factor that it first did, and definitely not after trying the UCS. 
That Fruit Loops smells so good. I looked at the Pumpkinseed mask too.

Looks like I'll be using these moisturizing conditioners as prepoos/detanglers because they do a good job detangling.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

Speaking of DCs, I really hope Naturale Grow brings back her Thick and Rich DC


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

Now that I look back at the ingredients of the moisturizing conditioner from APB, what is in the top 5 ingredients? Avocado oil. 
We know how my hair reacts to avocado oil. 
But the crazy thing is the Siamese Essential II leave in cream has avocado butter in it. Avocado butter doesn't bother me but the oil does. Weird.


----------



## flyygirlll2

@NaturallyATLPCH Hmmm... I actually like avocado oil. I even used it today for an oil rinse and and my hair responded well. Perhaps it's a porosity thing? I believe my hair is normal porosity  based on what Komaza told me a while back unless that changed. My relaxed hair was high porosity though.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

flyygirlll2 said:


> @NaturallyATLPCH Hmmm... I actually like avocado oil. I even used it today for an oil rinse and and my hair responded well. Perhaps it's a porosity thing? I believe my hair is normal porosity  based on what Komaza told me a while back unless that changed. My relaxed hair was high porosity though.


My hair has always been fickle with avocado oil. But my hair is low Po though. Or it just may not like it lol...
Two oils my hair love and penetrate well are olive and hempseed oils.


----------



## Saludable84

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> @flyygirlll2 it's funny because when I first used it I was in love. But it just didn't give me that wow factor that it first did, and definitely not after trying the UCS.
> That Fruit Loops smells so good. I looked at the Pumpkinseed mask too.
> 
> Looks like I'll be using these moisturizing conditioners as prepoos/detanglers because they do a good job detangling.



Nothing will wow you after using UCS. Nothing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> *Speaking of DCs, I really hope Naturale Grow brings back her Thick and Rich DC *



@NaturallyATLPCH
She will. 

All you have to do in "convo" her and ask OR you can request a Custom Order and get it that way.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@rileypak
Hey Lady!

No you don't have Grandma 'Nem asking for products 

What have you done?


----------



## rileypak

flyygirlll2 said:


> What's good about that reconstructor?



I haven't even tried it yet and I already have four bottles of it 

Ms. T and I think Shawny love it...I know for sure Ms. T does.


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak
> Hey Lady!
> 
> No you don't have Grandma 'Nem asking for products
> 
> What have you done?



@IDareT'sHair 
Morning! 


Yes! Momma talking about "Yeah it had her hair feeling so soft and you know how that color job did her hair. Her sides were laying down when I finished. And you know she don't have no shampoo either. They had to use the Shimmering Lights cause it's all we had. Her hair feels a little dry too. You have something that can help her? Gon' check in your personal BSS over there."
I'm staring at the phone like


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> *I haven't even tried it yet and I already have four bottles of it  Ms. T and I think Shawny love it...I know for sure Ms. T does.*



@rileypak @flyygirlll2

Super nice, in every way that matters.  Performance, Scent, Consistency etc....yasss I love it, along with @shawnyblazes and @CeeLex33. 

And it's 8oz for fivedolla' 

I like using it alone.  But I think they both mix it with another Conditioner?

It's truly a "must-have"


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@rileypak
Well it's good you are teaching the Fam Healthy Hair Practices which has definitely been missing in our community.

I applaud you.  Now, gone in that Curl-Mart sized Stash of yours over there and hook them up.


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak @flyygirlll2
> 
> Super nice, in every way that matters.  Performance, Scent, Consistency etc....yasss I love it, along with @shawnyblazes and @CeeLex33.
> 
> And it's 8oz for fivedolla'
> 
> I like using it alone.  But I think they both mix it with another Conditioner?



I plan to incorporate it as a standalone treatment. Hopefully it works nicely that way for me.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> *I plan to incorporate it as a standalone treatment. Hopefully it works nicely that way for me*.



@rileypak
Yep. Yep.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@rileypak
I'm getting a package today and have no clue what it is?

That's really when you know it's time to


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@rileypak
If memory serves me right, I think CM does some type of Hallo-ween Sale?

If I'm right, I have a couple things I can knock off my list, providing the discount is right.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Good morning divas 
Thanks everyone for the prayers and well wishes. DD is up and hobbling around. Last night her friends came over and left her with various "Get Well" baskets so she's happy.

What is this $5 conditioner y'all talking about


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl 
Hey Ms. C!

Cream & Coco's Sugar Spun Reconstructor


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl
I did a little work on my BF list yesterday.

I know my biggest problem will be the one-offs and not letting them get out of control.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> I did a little work on my BF list yesterday.
> 
> I know my biggest problem will be *the one-offs* and not letting them get out of control.


@IDareT'sHair 
That's my problem too.
I just added more ST stuff to my list after riley's review.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *That's my problem too*.
> I just added more ST stuff to my list after riley's review.


@curlyhersheygirl 
I was browsing Bel Nouvo (cause I want that Amaretto Cream) and he has a Mint _Detox_ Cowash Conditioner, so now that's on my list too. 

Especially since we were just talmbout detox conditioners.


----------



## flyygirlll2

@curlyhersheygirl  I'm happy to hear that your daughter is doing ok


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

@flyygirlll2 
Thanks sis


----------



## CeeLex33

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak @flyygirlll2
> *Super nice, in every way that matters.  Performance, Scent, Consistency *etc....yasss I love it, along with @shawnyblazes and @CeeLex33.
> It's truly a "must-have"



Yes this right here is just  I like to mix/layer with my DCs and 5 bucks for 8ozs is a steal!


----------



## flyygirlll2

@IDareT'sHair @rileypak Oh ok. I may look into getting a bottle of the reconstructor then.

Soooooo.....I have 8 packages coming in today .... I called the post office this morning to hold them for pick up. Despite these ssks killing my spirit, my mini twists are looking juicy this morning from using QB's  BRC and MHC Buttery Soy . That Buttery Soy is looking like a repurchase.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

flyygirlll2 said:


> *Soooooo.....I have 8 packages coming in today .... I called the post office this morning to hold them for pick up.* Despite these ssks killing my spirit, my mini twists are looking juicy this morning from using QB's  BRC and *MHC Buttery Soy . That Buttery Soy is looking like a repurchase.*



@flyygirlll2
Dang!  8 packages!

You need to leave them thangs in the trunk of your car.  Don't steal Hubby's joy already!

You should unpack them and bring them in and put them in your newly arranged & organized stash, so they look like they've always been there.

Buttery Soy is a great product.  And, personally, for my hair, I like it a lot better than Type4.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak @flyygirlll2
> 
> Super nice, in every way that matters.  Performance, Scent, Consistency etc....yasss I love it, along with @shawnyblazes and @CeeLex33.
> 
> And it's 8oz for fivedolla'
> 
> I like using it alone.  But I think they both mix it with another Conditioner?
> 
> It's truly a "must-have"




I use it either way.  Mixed or straight.  It's a great product that doesn't get talked about a lot.  Just how I like it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

shawnyblazes said:


> *I use it either way.  Mixed or straight.  It's a great product that doesn't get talked about a lot.  Just how I like it*.



@shawnyblazes 
Thanks for turning me on to this product!

Lurves it!


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

IDareT'sHair said:


> @shawnyblazes
> Thanks for turning me on to this product!
> 
> Lurves it!


 It's my favorite product by her.  I hope she continues to sell it.


You're quite welcome.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@shawnyblazes 
I need to try to grab a few more before the PJ locusts try to wipe them out....


----------



## flyygirlll2

IDareT'sHair said:


> @flyygirlll2
> Dang!  8 packages!
> 
> You need to leave them thangs in the trunk of your car.  Don't steal Hubby's joy already!
> 
> You should unpack them and bring them in and put them in your newly arranged & organized stash, so they look like they've always been there.
> 
> Buttery Soy is a great product.  And, personally, for my hair, I like it a lot better than Type4.



I know...when I had counted I was like . He will not be happy if he sees all of that, that's why I will be picking it up while he's at work. All the vendors shipped around the same time and you know how some don't show any movement until afterwards.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

flyygirlll2 said:


> *I know...when I had counted I was like . He will not be happy if he sees all of that, that's why I will be picking it up while he's at work. All the vendors shipped around the same time and you know how some don't show any movement until afterwards*.



@flyygirlll2

You should unpack them and bring them in and add them to your stash without bringing all those durn 8 boxes in the house looking all crazy!......

And then get rid of the boxes at work.

Lawd.....I hate being a part of this


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@CeeLex33
If you gone get more Spun Sugar, you better grab them before these PJ's over here try to wipe them out.

You know how folks be doin'.


----------



## CeeLex33

LMBO @IDareT'sHair 
I have 5 in the stash- @shawnyblazes mentioned it a while back and I've been a fan of it ever since


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@CeeLex33
You know it's always about that "Back Up" Game!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

CeeLex33 said:


> *LMBO I have 5 in the stash- mentioned it a while back and I've been a fan of it ever since*


@CeeLex33
I know.  Me Too.

It's goodt.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

IDareT'sHair said:


> @CeeLex33
> I know.  Me Too.
> 
> It's goodt.


 Me three lol


----------



## flyygirlll2

@IDareT'sHair I will be off tomorrow from work while DH is at work. That will give me a chance to go to the post office, pick up the packages, and get rid of the boxes. Now I have to be on some MacGyver ish with these packages .


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@shawnyblazes @CeeLex33
I hope she works on her "issues" because her products are (or seem to be)good, her shipping is quick and so far she's been a decent vendor. 

If she needs to work on being consistent in her product offerings, she should take care of that.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

IDareT'sHair said:


> @shawnyblazes @CeeLex33
> I hope she works on her "issues" because her products are (or seem to be)good, her shipping is quick and so far she's been a decent vendor.
> 
> If she needs to work on being consistent in her product offerings, she should take care of that.



I took yearly breaks from her. Some things have improved and some things haven't.  I continue to wish her well.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

flyygirlll2 said:


> *I will be off tomorrow from work while DH is at work. That will give me a chance to go to the post office, pick up the packages, and get rid of the boxes. Now I have to be on some MacGyver ish with these packages* .



@flyygirlll2
You shole do.  And you better.

Especially after you said how happy he was to see you organize your stash and get it in some type of "order"

So, you don't wanna be sitting there 8 packages deep looking like you got "a problem."...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

shawnyblazes said:


> *I took yearly breaks from her. Some things have improved and some things haven't.  I continue to wish her well.*



@shawnyblazes @CeeLex33
Some of that stuff looks really,really good. 

Like the Salted Caramel Butter and the Goji Berry one and the Amaretto one?  And those tinctures!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@flyygirlll2
Get rid of all the evidence.


----------



## CeeLex33

IDareT'sHair said:


> @shawnyblazes @CeeLex33
> Some of that stuff looks really,really good.
> Like the Salted Caramel Butter and the Goji Berry one and the Amaretto one?  And those tinctures!



As much as I love everything from her- until she gets more consistent, I just buy on sales and BF. I try not to fall in love with anything cuz it may or may not be available when I'm ready to repurchase.


----------



## flyygirlll2

@IDareT'sHair Yeah, I need to really keep up with what I ordered because I forgot about some stuff until I counted smh. I was looking at other products from that site and the ones you mentioned look really good.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

CeeLex33 said:


> *As much as I love everything from her- until she gets more consistent, I just buy on sales and BF. I try not to fall in love with anything cuz it may or may not be available when I'm ready to repurchase*.


@CeeLex33
Yeah, that's too bad.

Right now, she is still on my "Top Tier" list for BF (for now).  She may end up in the one-offs column.

OT: I'm getting that Bel Nouvo Amaretto Crème BF (hope it doesn't sell out) and I'm getting the Detox Cowash. 

He also moved from one-offs to Top-Tier because of the Detox Cowash.


----------



## flyygirlll2

IDareT'sHair said:


> @flyygirlll2
> Get rid of all the evidence.


Girrrrrl.....I plan on it


----------



## Saludable84

@CeeLex33 @shawnyblazes @IDareT'sHair Now, lets be real here: yall know how it goes down on PJ Avenue. You cant be running on these PJ Streets talmbout dez sugar spuns, and not expect us product enthusiast to now wanna try. I bought 5, @rileypak bought 3, what did yall expect. Better hope we dont like them 

@flyygirlll2 so, whenever Im expecting packages and they are at the post office, I just carry a big enough bag to throw all my stuff in so I walk in the house regular degular like aint nothing happen. I shouldnt be helping, but I know how that husband situation is setup first hand....


----------



## flyygirlll2

@Saludable84 Girl...the struggle is real trying to bypass DH with these packages . I should be carrying larger bags. I usually carry a small one.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@shawnyblazes @CeeLex33
Shooot Ms. Sarenzo got it right Babbbbby!

Lawd...I'd be starting my Sale as soon as the cock crowed twice.

Before ya'll spend all that money someplace else.

I know last BF there were several things I wanted, but folks started their Sale too late and I was done.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

flyygirlll2 said:


> *Girl...the struggle is real trying to bypass DH with these packages . I should be carrying larger bags. I usually carry a small one.*



@flyygirlll2
Handle your business.  Them unopened packages would never come in my house.


----------



## flyygirlll2

@IDareT'sHair I'm thinking of possibly getting s P.O. Box instead.


----------



## CeeLex33

IDareT'sHair said:


> @shawnyblazes @CeeLex33
> Shooot Ms. Sarenzo got it right Babbbbby!
> 
> Lawd...I'd be starting my Sale as soon as the cock crowed twice.
> Before ya'll spend all that money someplace else.
> I know last BF there were several things I wanted, but folks started their Sale too late and I was done.



LOLOLOL! Yes starting in the beginning of the month was def the right idea, she is gonna make sure to get all the money! The Gift Certificate thing is a great idea business wise.


----------



## CeeLex33

I have the whole house looking at my boxes SMH! The kids are sometimes worse than DH.


----------



## flyygirlll2

Ughhhh ....I checked and the post office delivered some of the packages already *after* I spoke to the manager this morning about holding them.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@flyygirlll2 
You betta' go home at lunch time and swoop them up.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@CeeLex33
My nosey neighbors always say: "You sure do get a lot of packages"....

And I say: "I work during the week, so it's easier for me to shop on-line"

OT re: Cream & Coco.  I kinda feel the same way about TMN.  Great Products. Smooth Transactions.  Decent Ship time.  But her inability to respond to inquiries puts her on my "naughty" list.  

And the fact, that she won't/doesn't/haven't listed everything, and then wants you to email her if it's something you want that's not listed and she'll invoice you.  

Why can't you just list them?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

flyygirlll2 said:


> *I'm thinking of possibly getting s P.O. Box instead.*



@flyygirlll2
No. That causes problems. 

Don't do that.


----------



## CeeLex33

@IDareT'sHair 
DD tries to open stuff- like "Oh I thought you got this for my hair?" DS is growing his hair out and he been dippin in my leave ins SMH. Hubby is snacking my oils for his beard. It's like Christmas when they see boxes coming in and I have to hide the good stuff from everybody


----------



## flyygirlll2

@IDareT'sHair I can't go home and come back unfortunately. My job is almost 2 hours away from home commute wise .
I would most likely blank stare, nod at those nosey arse neighbors and walk away . Really? I thought a P.O. Box would be better but I would need a big one and those are expensive so I don't even want to bother.


----------



## CeeLex33

IDareT'sHair said:


> @CeeLex33
> OT re: Cream & Coco.  I kinda feel the same way about TMN.  Great Products. Smooth Transactions.  Decent Ship time.  But her inability to respond to inquiries puts her on my "naughty" list.
> And the fact, that she won't/doesn't/haven't listed everything, and then wants you to email her if it's something you want that's not listed and she'll invoice you.
> Why can't you just list them?



All of this ^^^
I'd sure like to buy from TMN, but she is def off the list for now till she gets it together. Hopefully she will take to heart some of the feedback she was given last week (fingers crossed).


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

My Soultanicals is here! And the mask smells lovely!


----------



## Saludable84

I wouldnt mind asking for the Thick and Rich again. I actually liked it. I only stopped using it because I felt there was no difference between that and the marshmallow conditioner.


----------



## bajandoc86

I need to focus on being consistent to reach my hair goals by December. I have 2 1/2 months to go. Need to up my water intake, and get back to exercising. I have the ultimate goal of full BSL/grazing MBL on blownout hair by the end of 2017. 

If I achieve the above though, I may move that goal post to WL in 2018.


----------



## Saludable84

Ship Ship from Cream and Coco


----------



## Saludable84

One of the girls at work I put on to SSI. Loves her stuff. Basically wants to haul on BF and heard I'm a PJ. Somehow, for the ladies at my job, that's a good thing  I'm glad she found something she likes because I know she was struggling and I hate to hear about my natural sistas struggling with hair problems.

Apparently I'm the go to girl, so I just tell them I'm their "Natural Hair Ambassador"


----------



## IDareT'sHair

flyygirlll2 said:


> *I would most likely blank stare, nod at those nosey arse neighbors and walk away . Really?*


@flyygirlll2
It's the wife.  The husband could care less.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My KerVada came today.  That was Super quick!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Saludable84 said:


> *One of the girls at work I put on to SSI. Loves her stuff. Basically wants to haul on BF and heard I'm a PJ*. Somehow, for the ladies at my job, that's a good thing  I'm glad she found something she likes because I know she was struggling and I hate to hear about my natural sistas struggling with hair problems.  *Apparently I'm the go to girl, so I just tell them I'm their "Natural Hair Ambassador"*


@Saludable84 
Long as they don't get all up in "our mix" and our stuff end up OOS.....


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@bajandoc86 
I hope you reach your goals!


----------



## rileypak

Hey everyone!! 

So Granny's care package will consist of:
No clue what cleanser...
SSI Sugar Peach Super Moist Conditioner
SSI Marshmallow Herbal Hair.Creme
SSI Murumuru Avocado Ultra Nourish Hair Butter


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@rileypak 
Very Nice Care Package!  I'm sure she will enjoy it.


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak
> Very Nice Care Package!  I'm sure she will enjoy it.



I hope so...
but I'll surely be ready to take everything back if she's dissatisfied


----------



## rileypak

@IDareT'sHair 
I have no idea what cleanser to give her


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> *I hope so...*
> *but I'll surely be ready to take everything back if she's dissatisfied  *



@rileypak
No You will NOT take everything back.

She WILL love everything.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

I'm a bundle of nerves.  Tomorrow is the day. 

Trying to figure out a style for my locs without them looking messy.


----------



## rileypak

shawnyblazes said:


> I'm a bundle of nerves.  Tomorrow is the day.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> *I have no idea what cleanser to give her*


@rileypak
You got 20-30 APB's....

Give her one of those


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

I'm going to try out that edge stuff that came in my bundle from Soultanicals.  Edges a little fluffy looking.


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak
> No You will NOT take everything back.
> 
> She WILL love everything.



All I'm saying is nothing will go to waste


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak
> You got 20-30 APB's....
> 
> Give her one of those


----------



## IDareT'sHair

shawnyblazes said:


> *I'm a bundle of nerves.  Tomorrow is the day. *


@shawnyblazes
Girl...I hope you get it!


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak
> You got 20-30 APB's....
> 
> Give her one of those



Nah....she ain't about that cleansing conditioner life. 
She likes her suds


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> *Nah....she ain't about that cleansing conditioner life.  She likes her suds*


@rileypak
Oh, I thought you said Cleanser.  You mean a shampoo?

I don't know nothin' 'bout that.

Give her one of your Red-ken Cleansing Cremes.  You got 20-30 of them too.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

Saludable84 said:


> I wouldnt mind asking for the Thick and Rich again. I actually liked it. I only stopped using it because I felt there was no difference between that and the marshmallow conditioner.


I like the fruity smell of the Thick and Rich. I don't want to be bothered with Cinnamon lol..
I'm definitely going to ask her to bring it back for Black Friday. I'm a fruity person. Every now and then, I'll sneak in a bakery scent lol...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> *I'm definitely going to ask her to bring it back for Black Friday. I'm a fruity person.* Every now and then, I'll sneak in a bakery scent lol...


@NaturallyATLPCH
She'll do that.  And she will also do it for you in a Custom Order.


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> Give her one of your Red-ken Cleansing Cremes.  You got 20-30 of them too.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

My goodness, my twist bun feels like .


----------



## KinksAndInk

I need to rethink my BF (and future) purchases now that the paypal founder decided to support Trump. Maybe a prepaid card or something. PayPal has been my everything for years smh.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


>



@rileypak
You know you do!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> *My goodness, my twist bun feels like* .



@NaturallyATLPCH
I bet it does!  Are you still using Essential II?


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

KinksAndInk said:


> I need to rethink my BF (and future) purchases now that the paypal founder decided to support Trump. Maybe a prepaid card or something. PayPal has been my everything for years smh.


 
You just killed my online shopping.  Good gracious, I only shop with PayPal.


----------



## rileypak

KinksAndInk said:


> I need to rethink my BF (and future) purchases now that the paypal founder decided to support Trump. Maybe a prepaid card or something. PayPal has been my everything for years smh.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

KinksAndInk said:


> I need to rethink my BF (and future) purchases now that the paypal founder decided to support Trump. Maybe a prepaid card or something. PayPal has been my everything for years smh.


I stopped using Paypal a while back when I saw that. Thankfully, in an effort to repair my credit after filing a Chapter 7 due to rental investments going bad a couple of years ago, I have my first credit card in 3 years. I'll put everything on that and pay it off.


----------



## KinksAndInk

shawnyblazes said:


> You just killed my online shopping.  Good gracious, I only shop with PayPal.


Same. I may use a debit card occasionally


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

IDareT'sHair said:


> @NaturallyATLPCH
> I bet it does!  Are you still using Essential II?


Yes ma'am! @IDareT'sHair I used APB leave ins on some sections but went back to the Alikay Lemongrass Leave In because it melts tangles more. That combo is winning but the cream is numero uno!!! I haven't been this impressed since APB.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

*GASPS* I just looked in my stash to see if I have a Pink Buttercream Refresher Spray and I do not! How the heck did that happen?

I have one in Pink Champagne, Blueberry Lemon Sugar, and one in Fairy Dust.

Can I hold out till BF?? I am going through these things like crazy! That scent is like crack to me along with Cotton Candy!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> Y*es ma'am! I used APB leave ins on some sections but went back to the Alikay Lemongrass Leave In because it melts tangles more. That combo is winning but the cream is numero uno!!! I haven't been this impressed since APB.*


@NaturallyATLPCH
Speaking of Alikay - I did hear back from them.  They quoted their 7-10 day policy


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

IDareT'sHair said:


> @NaturallyATLPCH
> Speaking of Alikay - I did hear back from them.  They quoted their 7-10 day policy



7-10 day policy?


----------



## Saludable84

@rileypak put me on to APB Cleansing Creams so I bought 2 more and have more in the cart. She a trouble maker 

@IDareT'sHair its funny because I gave her the SSI but I never give my APB away unless it's used and I have no further use. I rave about APB but never let anyone sample 

@shawnyblazes you got this! 

@NaturallyATLPCH hopefully she brings it back. I liked it. I've liked most of her Conditioners so far. I have her Vanilla Fig leave in and cleanser in my cart. Might take the leave in out though. I've pretty much narrowed my degulars down.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Saludable84
Yeah....keep some of that stuff on the low.....


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

I keep a reject stash for family members since a lot of them are natural 
They be like, "Your hair is so soft. What do you use?"
*heads straight to reject stash*


----------



## IDareT'sHair

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> *I keep a reject stash for family members since a lot of them are natural
> They be like, "Your hair is so soft. What do you use?"
> *heads straight to reject stash**


@NaturallyATLPCH
You know you wrong for that.

But...I know your "so called" Reject Stash has some good stuff in it. 

Cause I know how you get down.


----------



## Saludable84

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> I keep a reject stash for family members since a lot of them are natural
> They be like, "Your hair is so soft. What do you use?"
> *heads straight to reject stash*



I thought I was the only one. Y'all make me feel so much better


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

Saludable84 said:


> I thought I was the only one. Y'all make me feel so much better


Nah, you're not getting the good good. Well, what really works for me.
My APB conditioners are about to go in there. 
That UCS has my hair like, I wish you would stray! But I'm trying the Ayurvedic Mud Mask this weekend so we will see.
Yeah @IDareT'sHair , it's some goot stuff in there, mainly Castor Oil based stuff.


----------



## flyygirlll2

I've given away products I have no use for and also very good products. I gave away some HTN products that were brand new and  never used... that's what happens when you have too much ish and it's all over the place . I've given away APB stuff too but nothing major like my staples. I almost ended up buying some UCS for my coworker  just because I know she'd love them but  then I stopped myself and realized I'm doing too much.


----------



## rileypak

Saludable84 said:


> @rileypak put me on to APB Cleansing Creams so I bought 2 more and have more in the cart. She a trouble maker


----------



## flyygirlll2

I'm almost done with QB's Burdock Root Cream. I will need to re-up on BF. This is becoming a staple moisturizer for me now. I haven't really been reaching for  other stuff in my stash because this is really good. Sor far, combining this with MHC Buttery Soy or Sarenzo's creamy oil is just 

I still need to try out TMN's Moisture Cream and other stuff but that BRC is my boo


----------



## rileypak

Hmmm...
She'll have to get her own cleanser. I don't have cleansers in the side stash like @NaturallyATLPCH


----------



## bajandoc86

Y'all I got hit by the cleaning duppy (jamaican term for ghost/spirit lol) last night. Instead of studying I cleaned my apartment - dusted/swept/scrubbed/mopped/shined/did three loads of laundry etc. I need to rehire my cleaning lady. I love and maintain a clean and tidy apartment but ain't nobody got time fa alla dat.

I was going to tackle the closet where my hair product stash is hidden but took one peek in there and closed the door.  I really need to do a deep cleaning in there and gift a ton of stuff (I have so much stuff only used once or not at all) plus discard stuff that has been open for a long time or I used significantly but aren't part of my journey anymore.

Sincr I simplified my regimen with wigs/APB there is a huge amount of stuff just sitting unused and neglected. 

Anywhoo, I hope you ladies have an awesome day!


----------



## Saludable84

flyygirlll2 said:


> I'm almost done with *QB's Burdock Root Cream*. I will need to re-up on BF. This is becoming a staple moisturizer for me now. I haven't really been reaching for  other stuff in my stash because this is really good. Sor far, combining this with MHC Buttery Soy or Sarenzo's creamy oil is just
> 
> I still need to try out TMN's Moisture Cream and other stuff but that BRC is my boo



I used this, this week. Very nice. For me, there is no major difference between this or Amla except that the Amla would just be great for cooler weather. This is a good sealing butter for our present weather. I've only been using it with the CTDG  but it's performance is superb. I won't be giving up Type 4 though, unlike QB, MHC gives my hair shine and hold my twist longer 

I've also notice my curls pop more with the BRBC. Used it on DS last night and his little corkscrews are super popping.


----------



## Saludable84

Was waiting for Sarenzo at the door as it hadn't been delivered by the time I got home. Check this morning and the delivery date is changed. I hate when they do that.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Good morning.  


Manifest your dreams today.


----------



## flyygirlll2

@Saludable84 Yeah There's not a major difference besides what you stated. MHC Type 4 is still wonderful too but that Buttery Soy is really nice. My twists are looking pretty and moisturized. Speaking of Sarenzo, mine came yesterday. APB was supposed to be here yesterday but they changed the date on it too for today instead .


----------



## IDareT'sHair

flyygirlll2 said:


> *I've given away products I have no use for and also very good products. I gave away some HTN products that were brand new and  never used... that's what happens when you have too much ish and it's all over the place *. I've given away APB stuff too but nothing major like my staples. I almost ended up buying some UCS for my coworker  just because I know she'd love them but  then I stopped myself and realized I'm doing too much.


@flyygirlll2 
........


----------



## flyygirlll2

@IDareT'sHair I know......


----------



## IDareT'sHair

shawnyblazes said:


> *Good morning.  Manifest your dreams today*.



@shawnyblazes
Thinking about You today!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

flyygirlll2 said:


> * I know......*



@flyygirlll2
It gave me mad "chills" to see all the wonderful things you got rid of w/o even trying them. 

I am so glad you got that stash organized.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

So, I used the SM Black Soap B-ody W-ash today.  The "Original" Formula had "Exfoilating Beads" in it and you could feel the grainy granules while showering.

This one nothing.  It doesn't even look the same.  The original had a gray-ish cast to it, this one is just Black.  Smells the same, but clearly is not the same product.


----------



## Saludable84

IDareT'sHair said:


> So, I used the SM Black Soap B-ody W-ash today.  The "Original" Formula had "Exfoilating Beads" in it and you could feel the grainy granules while showering.
> 
> This one nothing.  It doesn't even look the same.  The original had a gray-ish cast to it, this one is just Black.  Smells the same, but clearly is not the same product.



Bet the ingredients stayed the same


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl
Hey Curly!
What you DC'ing with tomorrow?  Imma use: Kj Naturals Neapolitan.  *I wish I had a b/up of this*

But  can't/won't do this vendor.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Saludable84 said:


> *Bet the ingredients same the same *



@Saludable84
The ingredients couldn't be the same?  It's a totally different product.  Different Color, Consistency etc....


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> Hey Curly!
> What you DC'ing with tomorrow?  Imma use: Kj Naturals Neapolitan.  *I wish I had a b/up of this*
> 
> But  can't/won't do this vendor.


@IDareT'sHair 
I may use BoBeam's coco cream. I want to pull out some new stuff to try before BF so I can try to narrow my list down.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *I may use BoBeam's coco cream. I want to pull out some new stuff to try before BF so I can try to narrow my list down.*


@curlyhersheygirl
That BoBeam is so good.  And she's having 20%. 

I may have to grab one or two this weekend.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> So, I used the SM Black Soap B-ody W-ash today.  The "Original" Formula had "Exfoilating Beads" in it and you could feel the grainy granules while showering.
> 
> This one nothing.  It doesn't even look the same.  The original had a gray-ish cast to it, this one is just Black.  Smells the same, but clearly is not the same product.


@IDareT'sHair 
I'm noticing this a lot with SM. Many of my favorites have changed in consistency and performance. The same thing happened to me with the super fruit bar soap and the body wash. That also had exfoliating bits in both items. The ones I recently purchased from Rite-Aid didn't.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *I'm noticing this a lot with SM. Many of my favorites have changed in consistency and performance. The same thing happened to me with the super fruit bar soap and the body wash. That also had exfoliating bits in both items. The ones I recently purchased from Rite-Aid didn't.*



@curlyhersheygirl
Yeah, I just finished up a bottle of Superfruit and it was all runny.  

Clearly not the same.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl
Imma stay focused to use up at least 6-10 8oz'ers by BF.  Including what's already open.

I do want another 12oz bottle of HTN.  May hafta' hit up AY.


----------



## KinksAndInk

Good morning pjs! Can y'all believe that I moved and didn't bring a single opened hair product with me?  I was doing way too much this past week. Trying to move, attend classes, work and study for 2 exams. They're all packed nice and neatly in a bag...and that bag is in the closet at the old house lol. Thankfully it's not that far away and I still have keys.


----------



## Saludable84

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Saludable84
> The ingredients couldn't be the same?  It's a totally different product.  Different Color, Consistency etc....



That's what I said when @shawnyblazes posted the ingredients for the old and new black soap Masque.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl 
Here are some of the 8oz'ers I want to use before B/F:
x1 BoBeam (I have back ups)
x1 DB Hair Mask (I have back ups)
x1 Kj Coconut & Rosemary
x1 NurCreations Green Tea (x1 back up)
x1 Jakeala Dope (x1 back up)
x1 Jakeala Beer (x1 back up)


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

@IDareT'sHair 
I want to try that Jakeala beer to see how it is before BF


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Saludable84 said:


> *Bet the ingredients stayed the same *





Saludable84 said:


> *That's what I said when* *posted the ingredients for the old and new black soap Masque*.


@Saludable84
I have no idea what you're talmbout?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *I want to try that Jakeala beer to see how it is before BF*


@curlyhersheygirl
I also wanna try Inashi Mango Mask too. (no b/ups)


----------



## Saludable84

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Saludable84
> I have no idea what you're talmbout?



So the purification Masque changed in color and texture but the ingredients stayed the same. Shawny posted the ingredients in another thread. SM keeps changing but the ingredients somehow stay the same.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Saludable84 said:


> *So the purification Masque changed in color and texture but the ingredients stayed the same. Shawny posted the ingredients in another thread. SM keeps changing but the ingredients somehow stay the same.*



@Saludable84
Okay....Got it!


----------



## Saludable84

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Saludable84
> Okay....Got it!



I wish I had an old jar to compare. I'm going to keep a JBCO one and never use it and when the colore and texture "change" I'll ask them how the ingredients managed to stay the same


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

interview was 20 minutes.


----------



## MileHighDiva

shawnyblazes said:


> interview was 20 minutes.


Speaking it into existence for you,


----------



## flyygirlll2

@shawnyblazes You got this!


----------



## flyygirlll2

Well I just checked out with Sarenzo . I got the creamy oil in the candy corn scent @IDareT'sHair since you were raving about it.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

ain no half stepping

 * dancing in circles *

 WONT HE DO IT!!!!


----------



## flyygirlll2

@shawnyblazes So.......... is it safe to assume that everything went well with the interview?


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

flyygirlll2 said:


> @shawnyblazes So.......... is it safe to assume that everything went well with the interview?




they called and offered me the job!!!


----------



## Saludable84

shawnyblazes said:


> they called and offered me the job!!!


----------



## rileypak

shawnyblazes said:


> they called and offered me the job!!!


Well alright!!!


----------



## flyygirlll2

@shawnyblazes Yaaasss I knew you would nail it!


----------



## bajandoc86

Congrats @shawnyblazes!!


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

Awesome @shawnyblazes !!! Congrats, congrats, congrats!
Now let me buy something in your honor!


----------



## MileHighDiva

Yes, He will do it!   @shawnyblazes 

I already made a few orders today to celebrate your blessing.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

give me a good 3 months in the day, I might crash a few sites.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

@shawnyblazes 
Congrats sis! God is so good.

Now let me go look for something to buy to celebrate


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

@NaturallyATLPCH  & @MileHighDiva 
Just read y'all posts; great minds think alike but we need help


----------



## IDareT'sHair

shawnyblazes said:


> *ain no half stepping
> * dancing in circles *
> WONT HE DO IT!!!!*



@shawnyblazes
YASSSSSSSSS He Will!  This is *Me* Getting my Shout All The Way On!....


----------



## IDareT'sHair

*Sits Down & Fans*.......and think about what Imma buy to Celebrate this Occasion!


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> *Sits Down & Fans*.......and think about what Imma buy to Celebrate this Occasion!


@IDareT'sHair 
Let me know what you getting


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *Let me know what you getting*


I might just check out with my Sarenzo Cart I made last week. 

I might just get my HTN Lotion?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

MileHighDiva said:


> *I already made a few orders today to celebrate your blessing.*


@MileHighDiva


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

@IDareT'sHair 
I found a 20% off coupon for ST so I got x3 of that slip n' slide conditioner liters. 
Whenever they get here 2 will be going straight in the basement


----------



## IDareT'sHair

flyygirlll2 said:


> *Well I just checked out with Sarenzo . I got the creamy oil in the candy corn scent* *since you were raving about it*.


@flyygirlll2
Gurl....This smells so delicious! Hmp. Hmp. Hmp.

You are going to Love it!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *I found a 20% off coupon for ST so I got x3 of that slip n' slide conditioner liters.
> Whenever they get here 2 will be going straight in the basement*



@curlyhersheygirl
Ummmm.....Gurl....That Basement is a Very Scary Place!..........


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> Ummmm.....Gurl....That Basement is a Very Scary Place!..........


@IDareT'sHair  It sure is LOL


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *It sure is LOL*



@curlyhersheygirl 
PJ Magic!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl
Made an AY Cart, but haven't pulled the Trigger.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@flyygirlll2
So, *cough* did the 8 packages arrive???


----------



## flyygirlll2

@IDareT'sHair Yes they did . I stopped by the post office to pick up my APB package today. It was in a box, so I took all the products out and put it in a bag and came home... DH is non the wiser about anything concerning these packages right now .


----------



## Saludable84

flyygirlll2 said:


> @IDareT'sHair Yes they did . I stopped by the post office to pick up my APB package today. It was in a box, so I took all the products out and put it in a bag and came home... DH is non the wiser about anything concerning these packages right now .



Uh huh


----------



## flyygirlll2

@Saludable84 I ended up asking my coworker for a large plastic bag since I knew I would also be stopping by the grocery store but their bags are smaller. It just looked like it was part of the groceries I bought. Worked out perfectly. There was no way I was going to bring that big box home .


----------



## IDareT'sHair

flyygirlll2 said:


> *Yes they did . I stopped by the post office to pick up my APB package today. It was in a box, so I took all the products out and put it in a bag and came home... DH is non the wiser about anything concerning these packages right now .*



@flyygirlll2 
Good.  So, is that all you have coming?


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Lol @ y'all


----------



## flyygirlll2

@IDareT'sHair I'm only waiting on Soultanicals and Sarenzo now. Of course Soultanicals still has yet to move


----------



## Beamodel

Congrats @shawnyblazes 

Y'all I've been killing my Creamy oils on my skin. Legs and stuff been feel silky all day long. I use it in my hair too but sparingly because of the mango butter in it.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

curlyhersheygirl said:


> @NaturallyATLPCH  & @MileHighDiva
> Just read y'all posts; great minds think alike *but we need help *




Shole Do!!


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

I do need to buy some As I Am Smoothing Gel for my twist buns though. Will head to Sally's or Walgreen's.


----------



## Saludable84

I feel like I'm aiding and abetting @flyygirlll2 

Ignorance can be bliss. 

I'll celebrate for @shawnyblazes on Thursday when I finish that Sarenzo cart.


----------



## Saludable84

I just want y'all to know that my APB and NG carts are disgusting. I put too much respeck on them carts. 

I also took BF off. I might need a sedative after I'm done with these carts. 

Neither events are related.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Saludable84 said:


> *I'll celebrate for on Thursday when I finish that Sarenzo cart.*


@Saludable84 
Me Too!


----------



## flyygirlll2

@Saludable84 ......... For now I'm only planning on possibly grabbing Herbal Blends DC from NG. My APB cart however is full and long though. My Bday is on Thanksgiving and I might be out of state, but part of my effs to give meter is broken soooooo I plan to get at least some of what I want.


----------



## victory777

shawnyblazes said:


> they called and offered me the job!!!


Congrats! !!


----------



## rileypak

Well I made a celebratory purchase for @shawnyblazes great news. Thankfully I kept it to just one cause I had a ton of carts made 

Received ship ship on my two SSI orders for the family


----------



## Saludable84

flyygirlll2 said:


> @Saludable84 ......... For now I'm only planning on possibly grabbing Herbal Blends DC from NG. My APB cart however is full and long though. My Bday is on Thanksgiving and I might be out of state, but part of my effs to give meter is broken soooooo I plan to get at least some of what I want.



After pjaye post in RT, I'm adding everything to my cart. My budget for APB is $250 after the BF discount. 

Let me go start smuggling DH money now


----------



## flyygirlll2

@Saludable84 Danm girl,  I see that you're going to go allllll the way in for BF .


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

Saludable84 said:


> After pjaye post in RT, I'm adding everything to my cart. My budget for APB is $250 after the BF discount.
> 
> Let me go start smuggling DH money now


You're the real MVP!


----------



## MileHighDiva

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> Ummmm.....Gurl....That Basement is a Very Scary Place!..........





curlyhersheygirl said:


> @IDareT'sHair  It sure is LOL


It don't sound scary to me,  CurlyWurly's basement sounds like Heaven to me.

I'd lose my mind smelling stuff if I ever got into any of the Platinum PJ's stash.


----------



## divachyk

Congrats @shawnyblazes


----------



## Saludable84

@flyygirlll2 @NaturallyATLPCH i probably will not spend nearly that much, it's just i didn't participate in BF last year so I don't know her discount, she's added new stuff and I'm waiting for her 16oz UCS to drop. I've been constantly editing but I'm going to give more of her hair lotions a try. 

I might just stick with leave ins from her and SD going forward.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Saludable84 said:


> After pjaye post in RT, I'm adding everything to my cart. My budget for APB is $250 after the BF discount.
> 
> Let me go start smuggling DH money now



Im going a ham on APB for BF.  Especually after @PJaye  post


----------



## PJaye

shawnyblazes said:


> Im going a ham on APB for BF.  Especually after @PJaye  post




What post?  What did I do/say now?  I've been up for 36 hours, so I'm kind of loopy.  Is that the sun...?


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

PJaye said:


> What post?  What did I do/say now?  I've been up for 36 hours, so I'm kind of loopy.  Is that the sun...?



the post where you listed the products that excluded certain ingredients  that are mainly in a lot of natural hair products


----------



## PJaye

shawnyblazes said:


> the post where you listed the products that excluded certain ingredients  that are mainly in a lot of natural hair products



Oh, I see.  I'd forgotten about that  See, loopy.  I'm an ingredient hound; I keep an ongoing, color-coded listing of the ingredients of every product I use, which makes it easy for me to select products for use (it also makes it easy to point others in the right direction if they're looking for products with/without certain ingredients).  There was a time when my hair was very picky, so I had to keep tabs on things to avoid hair foolishness.


----------



## victory777

shawnyblazes said:


> Im going a ham on APB for BF.  Especually after @PJaye  post


I agree @shawnyblazes . It's pretty awesome that she offers such a wide range of options from head to toe.


----------



## flyygirlll2

Saludable84 said:


> @flyygirlll2 @NaturallyATLPCH i probably will not spend nearly that much, it's just i didn't participate in BF last year so I don't know her discount, she's added new stuff and I'm waiting for her 16oz UCS to drop. I've been constantly editing but I'm going to give more of her hair lotions a try.
> 
> I might just stick with leave ins from her and SD going forward.



I participated in BF last year but didn't spend that much. I don't want to go off the deep end but I do want to try a couple of new things and grab staple products so I can be set for a while.


----------



## Saludable84

Not exactly sure why I don't have a spreadsheet but I need to make one ASAP. Coconut oil may be 99% likely to go back on the "Do Not Disturb" list.


----------



## MileHighDiva

PJaye said:


> Oh, I see.  I'd forgotten about that  See, loopy.  I'm an ingredient hound; I keep an ongoing, color-coded listing of the ingredients of every product I use, which makes it easy for me to select products for use (it also makes it easy to point others in the right direction if they're looking for products with/without certain ingredients).  There was a time when my hair was very picky, so I had to keep tabs on things to avoid hair foolishness.


Oh, okay.  I was going to have you teach me your Google skills.  I was like "what search parameters did she use?"


----------



## Saludable84

The minute i leave this house, these 3 packages going to go from "out from delivery" to "notice left". 

That always happens.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My 12 Creamies arrived today!


----------



## Saludable84

I hunting down packages like I'm finding Poké.mon. Gotta get them all.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My Alikay Naturals Shipped!


----------



## rileypak

Hey everyone!!


----------



## Saludable84

So, all day Sarenzo has been labeled OFD meanwhile it was sitting in the PO the entire time


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Wonder what's gone be on Sale this Weekend?


----------



## Saludable84

I'm finished and I'm done!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Saludable84
Lawd Jeezus!


Gurl.....

All them Spun Sugas' looking like they been lookin'

And all dem Creamies!


----------



## Saludable84

Stuck between using the Sarenzo Hair Jelly or SM Capuacu Gel Cream


----------



## Saludable84

@IDareT'sHair im ready!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Saludable84 said:


> *im ready!*



@Saludable84 
You past ready!


----------



## Saludable84

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Saludable84
> You past ready!



I'm being modest 

Closet is done. Mini fridge is done. Under the bed is done. Let me start clearing out some drawers


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Packages-Snackages!

I mean Lawd Ya'll killing it over here!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Saludable84 said:


> *I'm being modest*



@Saludable84
Girl....Ain't No Shame in that PJ Game!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

MileHighDiva said:


> *It don't sound scary to me,  CurlyWurly's basement sounds like Heaven to me.
> 
> I'd lose my mind smelling stuff if I ever got into any of the Platinum PJ's stash.  *


@MileHighDiva
I.was. not. ready.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@NaturallyATLPCH
What you doin'?


----------



## Saludable84

I need more Sarenzo Hair Jelly. 

Let me go open this cart. Will be checking out in the morning.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@rileypak @Saludable84 @MileHighDiva @CeeLex33 @NaturallyATLPCH @shawnyblazes @flyygirlll2

Are ya'll close to using up anything?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Saludable84 said:


> *I need more Sarenzo Hair Jelly.
> 
> Let me go open this cart. Will be checking out in the morning*.


@Saludable84 
Oh it's like that huh?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Waiting on:
Soultanicals (x2 orders)
Alikay Naturals
Cream & Coco


----------



## rileypak

@IDareT'sHair

Not at all


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

@IDareT'sHair , I have two more uses of an APB Conditioner I will slather on as a prepoo and I'm almost finished with another Refresher Spray. #teamslowstashuser

So I'll be finished with both this weekend.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

Got my shipping notice from Siamese Twists today.


----------



## CeeLex33

Let's see, I'm close to using up:
APB Ayurvedic Cream (7 backups)
Sarenzo Creamy Oil (too many backups)
KJ Naturals White Chocolate Butter (definite repurchase at some point if I can catch one of her "tag your it" sales 

Waiting on:
Sarenzo
Jakeala


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

Oh, I have 9 more APB condishes/masks to use up. But two of the condishes are going in the reject stash .

So I'll have UCSs and Ayurvedic Mud Masks left, a Hibiscus and Pomegranate, and a Blueberry Cheesecake.


----------



## CeeLex33

I'm mad late but congrats @shawnyblazes


----------



## flyygirlll2

@Saludable84 Lovely stash . That Spun Sugar looks good too, I might just grab one . I opened up the rest of the packages that I hid in the closet and layed  them out on the bed to admire just like the pj that I am . Sarenzo also sent me a sample of the creamy oil in pumpkin spice as well as soap. Did you try the hair jelly yet? I haven't tried anything yet.

@IDareT'sHair I honestly ended up throwing some products away as well as putting some in a bag.... Sooo I pretty much am a bit better with the stash after that, well for what's in my closet at least


----------



## Saludable84

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak @Saludable84 @MileHighDiva @CeeLex33 @NaturallyATLPCH @shawnyblazes @flyygirlll2
> 
> Are ya'll close to using up anything?





APB Cleansing Cream has 1-2 more washes. 

CTDG is halfway down. Likewise with MTDG. That's about it.


----------



## Saludable84

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Saludable84
> Oh it's like that huh?


 Yes


----------



## flyygirlll2

@Saludable84 Your hair looks great! Is that from using the hair jelly?


----------



## Saludable84

@flyygirlll2 ill update in the jelly in the morning but initial reaction is its jelly like, almost like flaxseed, goes on well and smooth and leaves nice definition. I was not lighthanded in application and luckily not because I wouldn't have had the definition. 

I'll update in a few threads tomorrow


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> Waiting on:
> Soultanicals (x2 orders)
> Alikay Naturals
> Cream & Coco


@IDareT'sHair 

What did you get from Alikay Naturals? I don't have anything from this vendor and not sure how their products perform.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Aggie said:


> *What did you get from Alikay Naturals? I don't have anything from this vendor and not sure how their products perform.*



@Aggie
I got:
Shea Yogurt (back up)
Botanical Balm

I've used:
Honey & Sage DC'er
Knots No More (or whatever their detangler is called)

I have:
Avocado Crème DC'er (but haven't used it)


----------



## Aggie

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> Oh, I have 9 more APB condishes/masks to use up.* But two of the condishes are going in the reject stash* .
> 
> So I'll have UCSs and Ayurvedic Mud Masks left, a Hibiscus and Pomegranate, and a Blueberry Cheesecake.



@NaturallyATLPCH

Okay which 2 are going into the reject stash, spill missy!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Saludable84 said:


> Yes



@Saludable84
Yep.  Them Curls look Gell-icous!


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> I got:
> *Shea Yogurt (back up)*
> Botanical Balm
> 
> I've used:
> *Honey & Sage DC'er*
> Knots No More (or whatever their detangler is called)
> 
> I have:
> Avocado Crème DC'er (but haven't used it)



@IDareT'sHair 

I was looking at the 2 bolded and wondered about them. I know you rave about the Shea Yogurt but do you like Honey and Sage DC'er and what about them do you like?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Aggie said:


> *I was looking at the 2 bolded and wondered about them. I know you rave about the Shea Yogurt but do you like Honey and Sage DC'er and what about them do you like?*


@Aggie
Both are very, very nice. 

I've had x2 16oz jars and x1 8oz of the Honey & Sage. Currently have x1 16oz in my Stash. 
Great DC'er.  Goes on smooth.  Rinses clean.

The Shea Yogurt has a wonderful consistency and I knew upon 1st sample I needed a back up.


----------



## divachyk

shawnyblazes said:


> the post where you listed the products that excluded certain ingredients  that are mainly in a lot of natural hair products





PJaye said:


> Oh, I see.  I'd forgotten about that  See, loopy.  I'm an ingredient hound; I keep an ongoing, color-coded listing of the ingredients of every product I use, which makes it easy for me to select products for use (it also makes it easy to point others in the right direction if they're looking for products with/without certain ingredients).  There was a time when my hair was very picky, so I had to keep tabs on things to avoid hair foolishness.



Can someone please point me to list @PJaye @shawnyblazes?


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> Both are very, very nice.
> 
> I've had x2 16oz jars and x1 8oz of the Honey & Sage. Currently have x1 16oz in my Stash.
> Great DC'er.  Goes on smooth.  Rinses clean.
> 
> The Shea Yogurt has a wonderful consistency and I knew upon 1st sample I needed a back up.


Thanks so much @IDareT'sHair 

I will probably get those on Curlmart or Hattache with a few other things during a big sale.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

Aggie said:


> @NaturallyATLPCH
> 
> Okay which 2 are going into the reject stas, spill missy!


The Moisturizing Conditioners. Ever since that UCS has touched my head, those Moisturizing conditioners are just okay.


----------



## Aggie

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> The Moisturizing Conditioners. Ever since that UCS has touched my head, those Moisturizing conditioners are just okay.


Thanks hon. I do have 5 jars of the UCS now and one jar of the moisturizing conditioner. I may have to get a couple more jars of the UCS during the BF sales.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

Hmmmmm, the Honey Sage felt squeaky rinsing it out. It didn't do much for my hair either. But it smells so good.

I just used the Aloe Berry gel to redo my puff and it smells like the dirt the berries grew in verses berries.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

Aggie said:


> Thanks hon. I do have 5 jars of the UCS now and one jar of the moisturizing conditioner. I may have to get a couple more jars of the UCS during the BF sales.


Oh I have two UCSs and I'm definitely adding more on BF


----------



## rileypak

Morning! 

I don't even remember what I'm waiting for anymore


----------



## Saludable84

flyygirlll2 said:


> @Saludable84 Your hair looks great! Is that from using the hair jelly?


Yes


----------



## Saludable84

rileypak said:


> Morning!
> 
> I don't even remember what I'm waiting for anymore



Morning! 

I almost danced like "I got erting!" Then remembered Jakeala


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

I used up my second bottle of Xcel 21. Three bottles on backup. 

Using APB refresher.  No backups.  I do have one leave in conditioner to put in rotation after this. 

I won't be making a dent in anything else for awhile due to my crochet braids. 

I do need to reup on Cream and Coco ACV I've been using on my face.  I have 1/4 bottle left.


----------



## Saludable84

Sent Sarenzo an email


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@rileypak @curlyhersheygirl 
Ya'll gettin' any LRC "Shake & Go"?


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak @curlyhersheygirl
> Ya'll gettin' any LRC "Shake & Go"?


@IDareT'sHair 
Not now . I'm waiting to see what he does for BF


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@shawnyblazes


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *Not now . I'm waiting to see what he does for BF*


@curlyhersheygirl
Oh...okay.

Your Sarenzo came right?  I'm thinking about placing another small order tomorrow.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> *Hmmmmm, the Honey Sage felt squeaky rinsing it out. It didn't do much for my hair either. But it smells so good.*


@NaturallyATLPCH 
I like this one.  Thanks Again!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Finished up:
x1 Oyin Honey Hemp (x4 back ups)


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> Oh...okay.
> 
> Your Sarenzo came right?  I'm thinking about placing another small order tomorrow.


@IDareT'sHair 
I haven't heard anything from Sarenzo. I wanted to place another order but I'm waiting to see what's happening with this order


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl
Mine came yesterday - from order placed 10/08.

ETA: I just placed my order.


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak @curlyhersheygirl
> Ya'll gettin' any LRC "Shake & Go"?



Nope. I'm good on SnG for a while but I may buy a backup spray bottle of it during BF


----------



## rileypak

I think I want some ST while the 8oz. stuff is on sale


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@rileypak
ST as in Soultanicals?


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak
> ST as in Soultanicals?


Yep


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@rileypak
I just came back from there.

It's times like these I need VIP Status.

*have not pulled the trigger yet*


----------



## flyygirlll2

Morning Ladies! hmmmm.....I just saw the email from Soultanicals $10 sale too. Idk  if I will get anything though.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

rileypak said:


> Yep


 whats on sale?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@shawnyblazes
8oz Conditioners


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

IDareT'sHair said:


> @shawnyblazes
> 8oz Conditioners


ooohh, thats why its showing $8 for me


----------



## rileypak

All eight ounce products are on sale




shawnyblazes said:


> whats on sale?


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

rileypak said:


> I think I want some ST while the 8oz. stuff is on sale


@rileypak 
I just saw that email and thought the same thing. Hopefully the shipping isn't atrocious.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@rileypak @shawnyblazes @curlyhersheygirl
ST'icals been showing up & showing out lately!


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak @shawnyblazes @curlyhersheygirl
> ST'icals been showing up & showing out lately!



I'm not getting anything because the Knot Glide isnt there.


 Im waiting on my gallon sizes and  Josiah detangler. Imma need that to ship asap.


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @shawnyblazes
> 8oz Conditioners


All their 8 oz size products are going for $10 @IDareT'sHair


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Aggie
Thank you for that clarification.


----------



## Saludable84

rileypak said:


> I think I want some ST while the 8oz. stuff is on sale



Im gonna lurk on the site


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> Mine came yesterday - from order placed 10/08.
> 
> ETA: I just placed my order.


@IDareT'sHair 
I purchased on the 9th and heard nothing. Maybe I should email her


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Had I been able to get that pumpkin detox and that syrup DC from ST on the 3rd, I could've crossed them off my BF list


----------



## rileypak

Ship ship from Puff Cuff


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

I'm still waiting on my Jakeala order. 
Siamese Twists is on the way

So KJ Naturals sent an email where if you were one of the first ten shoppers who spent at least $30 you'd get 50% off.

I mosey on over there and make a cart with three things. Three 8 ounce things.

Went to put the code in and saw shipping was over $10.

Politely closed the browser tab.


----------



## CeeLex33

Got my Sarenzo today and I'm in Creamy Oil heaven 
I might sneak in 1 more order today
Just waiting on Jakeala now


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Ummmm.   Honeys Handmade is selling a product on walmart.com


----------



## IDareT'sHair

CeeLex33 said:


> *Got my Sarenzo today and I'm in creamy Oil heaven *


@CeeLex33
Me Too! 

What delicious scents did you get this time?


----------



## CeeLex33

@IDareT'sHair 
Red Velvet, Strawberry Cheesecake, Fairy, Serendipity, Twisted Vanilla Apple Honey and a few more. But Red Velvet Cookie is droolworthy!
What did you get? I'm pretty sure you bought all the Candy Corn


----------



## IDareT'sHair

CeeLex33 said:


> Red Velvet, Strawberry Cheesecake, Fairy,* Serendipity,* Twisted Vanilla Apple Honey and a few more. But Red Velvet Cookie is droolworthy!
> What did you get? I'm pretty sure you bought all the Candy Corn


@CeeLex33
What does this one smell like?  I've been curious about this one.

Believe it or not, I only got x1 Candy Corn.  I already had one.  I would have bought them all.

I got:
Blue Hawaiian *not sure about this one*
Candy Corn
Sugar Lemon Bundt Cake
Poolside Party
Pumpkin Pecan Waffle
Pearlswirl (something)
Pumpkin Pie (I think)
Pear-Vanilla
Cranberry-Peach Vanilla?

I'd hafta' look. I know I got x12 of them.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Soultanicals Order #1 - x2 Pumpkin Clay Masks should be here tomorrow.


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> Soultanicals Order #1 - x2 Pumpkin Clay Masks should be here tomorrow.


----------



## CeeLex33

@IDareT'sHair 
Serendipity definitely smells like pineapple, it's a very light sweet fruity scent.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

Lemondipity smells AMAZING!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

CeeLex33 said:


> *Serendipity definitely smells like pineapple, it's a very light sweet fruity scent.*





NaturallyATLPCH said:


> *Lemondipity smells AMAZING!*


@CeeLex33 @NaturallyATLPCH
I wondered about both of these.  Thanks Divas!


----------



## bajandoc86

G'nite ladies! How y'all doing?

P.S. How are y'all using your Sarenzo creamy oils? Hair or body? Those scents sound so yummy I am thinking about getting a few.


----------



## CeeLex33

@bajandoc86 
It's definitely an all over body product- but right now I'm loving it to seal my hair.


----------



## rileypak

bajandoc86 said:


> G'nite ladies! How y'all doing?
> 
> P.S. How are y'all using your Sarenzo creamy oils? Hair or body? Those scents sound so yummy I am thinking about getting a few.



I use it on my body only. 
I like it but for me I have to use a light touch when applying.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

bajandoc86 said:


> *P.S. How are y'all using your Sarenzo creamy oils? Hair *or body? Those scents sound so yummy I am thinking about getting a few.


@bajandoc86 
Hurr! 

And yasssss those scents are


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Happy Weekend PJ's!


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Im slightly traumatized. These people cut almost 1 1/2 inches of my nape hair for this drug test this morning.

Lord...

Good morning ladies!!


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

bajandoc86 said:


> G'nite ladies! How y'all doing?
> 
> P.S. How are y'all using your Sarenzo creamy oils? Hair or body? Those scents sound so yummy I am thinking about getting a few.


Creamy oil is only for my hands at work.  I rarely use it on my body and hair.

Body frosting is strictly body and sometimes to seal with


----------



## flyygirlll2

@shawnyblazes What?!  why would they need to cut that much if any at all?


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

flyygirlll2 said:


> @shawnyblazes What?!  why would they need to cut that much if any at all?




girl!!!!!!  I was  like ummm excuse me!!!!

This job requires you to give a hair sample due to the natural of the job.


----------



## flyygirlll2

Morning! It's raining over here today and I decided to unravel all the mini twists I had. Although a bit frizzy, my hair is still moisturized since wash day from using QB Burdock Root Cream and MHC Buttery soy .


----------



## flyygirlll2

@shawnyblazes I see, but danm that's still growth that they're cutting which would upset me.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

flyygirlll2 said:


> @shawnyblazes I see, but danm that's still growth that they're cutting which would upset me.



 Luckily, I let them cut from the hair that wasn't braided in my crochet braids.   Its been on the grow with the Xcel21 and I've been keeping an eye on it but back to square 1.


----------



## rileypak

flyygirlll2 said:


> Morning! It's raining over here today and I decided to unravel all the mini twists I had. Although a bit frizzy, my hair is still moisturized since wash day from using QB Burdock Root Cream and MHC Buttery soy .


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@flyygirlll2
Nice "impromptu" Twist Out Results!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Hopefully, I'll have a package coming today?  *fangas itchin'

Maybe Alikay will get here.  Last time I looked my ST'icals was still someplace far, far away.

But at least it's moving.....


----------



## flyygirlll2

@shawnyblazes I'm sorrry to hear that. I was mad for you when I read that 

@IDareT'sHair Apparently my Soultanicals was delivered an hour ago but I'm at work.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

The temperature has started to really drop.  

The high today is only going to be 52.  It's been high 70's - 80's for a month.

Imma hafta' execute "Operation Butta'" to make sure I stay all Butta'd, Cremed, Pomaded up!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@flyygirlll2
Thanks for the update.  Maybe mine will come today or tomorrow.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@flyygirlll2 
I think I "talked up" ST'icals?  It's either them or Alikay, but something arrived at my P.O. today. 

 So, hopefully, whatever it is will be "Out For Delivery" today.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

I wonder if my Soultanicals will ship today. it is launch day for the gallon release.


----------



## Saludable84

flyygirlll2 said:


> Morning! It's raining over here today and I decided to unravel all the mini twists I had. Although a bit frizzy, my hair is still moisturized since wash day from using QB Burdock Root Cream and MHC Buttery soy .



Why are you considering BKT again?


----------



## Saludable84

@flyygirlll2 out here with luscious twist, stunting, and being cute. 

@shawnyblazes please tell me this is a gubament job, because taking hair...... I would have to cry in their faces the entire time.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Saludable84 said:


> @flyygirlll2 out here with luscious twist, stunting, and being cute.
> 
> @shawnyblazes please tell me this is a gubament job, because taking hair...... I would have to cry in their faces the entire time.



I thought they would need a tiny amount of hair.  I even offered up my edges. They were like nope.  That's in a bad spot.  Flip your hair over.
and snip , snip it went.

ETA, its not a government job, but its a highly visible job.


----------



## flyygirlll2

@Saludable84 Thanks .  I was considering BKT cause of the knots I get at the ends on my hair. I was going through my ends today and low and behold.... I had some .  

I actually wasn't planning to wear my hair out today because I rarely do, but some of my twists were starting to unravel so I thought eh why not.


----------



## MileHighDiva

@curlyhersheygirl, is the HTN Protein Balanced LI supposed to be thinner than the Daily Growth Lotion?


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

MileHighDiva said:


> @curlyhersheygirl, is the HTN Protein Balanced LI supposed to be thinner than the Daily Growth Lotion?


@MileHighDiva 
It is


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

So my Siamese Twists order arrived today. The Lemongrass Orange scent smells divine. The Hawaiian Lei scent smells nice and pretty...not overly floral. I'm going to try both of them on small sections of my hair this weekend. Oh, I got the Leave  In cream in Lemongrass Orange and the Olive Bhringraj Cream in Hawaiian Lei.  Looking forward to wash day this weekend!


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

bajandoc86 said:


> G'nite ladies! How y'all doing?
> 
> P.S. How are y'all using your Sarenzo creamy oils? Hair or body? Those scents sound so yummy I am thinking about getting a few.


I mainly use them on my body and occasionally to seal my ends @bajandoc86 .


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

Just ordered a Lemondipity and a Lavendar and Sweet Berries Creamy oil. I know y'all bought out everything because a lot of them were sold out .


----------



## bajandoc86

@CeeLex33 @rileypak @IDareT'sHair @NaturallyATLPCH 


Thanks so much ladies! I will definitely cop a few during BF.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

Lemme start on this head. Scalp is itching. Going to wash and DC after my workout tomorrow morning, then put my twists in. Donning my satin lined cap all weekend long.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Hi Ladies!

My Soultanicals and Cream & Coco came today!  I am currently sitting here with Henna in. 

I guess when I rinse, I will slap a DC'er on it and leave on overnight. 

Although I hate, hate, hate, DC'ing overnight.

I'll rinse out in the a.m. and Indigo for several hours.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

IDareT'sHair said:


> Hi Ladies!
> 
> My Soultanicals and Cream & Coco came today!  I am currently sitting here with Henna in.
> 
> I guess when I rinse, I will slap a DC'er on it and leave on overnight.
> 
> Although I hate, hate, hate, DC'ing overnight.
> 
> I'll rinse out in the a.m. and Indigo for several hours.


I'm gonna Amhendigo in two weeks lol (Amla, Henna, Indigo mixture).
I like the dark brown I achieved the last time in a one step process. I plan on leaving it in all day that Saturday or Sunday.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@NaturallyATLPCH
Imma do the 2 Step.  So, I'll finish up tomorrow with Indigo!

ETA: What are you going to DC with? 

Imma use LACE Brahmi tonight.  And tomorrow I may DC with BoBeam.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

MileHighDiva said:


> *is the HTN Protein Balanced LI supposed to be thinner than the Daily Growth Lotion?*



@MileHighDiva
Yes, runny/slippy.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

IDareT'sHair said:


> @NaturallyATLPCH
> Imma do the 2 Step.  So, I'll finish up tomorrow with Indigo!
> 
> ETA: What are you going to DC with?
> 
> Imma use LACE Brahmi tonight.  And tomorrow I may DC with BoBeam.


Hmmmm, I think imma try the Ayurvedic Mud Mask or Natural Grow's Bamboo and Silk One. 
Or, I may split my hair down the middle and use both .
Ion know. All these products and I stand there and gaze like a person does when they want something to eat in front of a refrigerator.
Or I can just do eeny meeny miney moe...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> Hmmmm, I think imma try the Ayurvedic Mud Mask or Natural Grow's Bamboo and Silk One.
> Or, I may split my hair down the middle and use both .
> Ion know. *All these products and I stand there and gaze like a person does when they want something to eat in front of a refrigerator.
> Or I can just do eeny meeny miney moe...*



@NaturallyATLPCH 
Sounds like Hattache for sure!


----------



## Saludable84

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> Hmmmm, I think imma try the Ayurvedic Mud Mask or Natural Grow's Bamboo and Silk One.
> Or, I may split my hair down the middle and use both .
> Ion know. All these products and I stand there and gaze like a person does when they want something to eat in front of a refrigerator.
> *Or I can just do eeny meeny miney moe...*



You know you'll catch a good one by the toe


----------



## Saludable84

So..... ima need for y'all to not kill me but I showed someone that cream and Coco picture and she ordered some. Idk how many but I got yelled at by two people for hiding the sales of the good products 

Sorry y'all. These PJ streets got addicts on every corner


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Saludable84 said:


> *So..... ima need for y'all to not kill me but I showed someone that cream and Coco picture and she ordered some. Idk how many but I got yelled at by two people for hiding the sales of the good products
> 
> Sorry y'all. These PJ streets got addicts on every corner*



@Saludable84
......

That's all I got!....


----------



## bajandoc86

My APB and I think Soultanicals is available for pickup tomorrow. I am super happy because I was literally down the the very last bit of my Simple Hair Cream and tomorrow is wash day...

hair detox I might put Soultanicals to good use on my next wash day two weekends from now.


----------



## Beamodel

curlyhersheygirl said:


> @IDareT'sHair
> I purchased on the 9th and heard nothing. Maybe I should email her



I just emailed them because I placed an order on the 9th too and nothing has shipped yet.


----------



## Beamodel

bajandoc86 said:


> G'nite ladies! How y'all doing?
> 
> P.S. How are y'all using your Sarenzo creamy oils? Hair or body? Those scents sound so yummy I am thinking about getting a few.



I'm using them on my body. It makes your skin so silky and soft


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel said:


> *I'm using them on my body. It makes your skin so silky and soft*



@Beamodel 
Hey Ms. Lady!

Yassss they are Silky and nice.  I'm loving it on my Hair.


----------



## Beamodel

I've used it on my hair too but not as often. I've been having most of my oils for about a year now. Just placed an order for a few more.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Beamodel 
How's the Natcha' life going?

What Oils did you get?


----------



## Aggie

I have just one use of CJ Curl Rehab that I will be finishing up to DC with tomorrow - (no backup) and probably not a repurchase either. I like it but I'm pulling back on products that I feel I can live without. It has to be amazing for me to repurchase them moving forward


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

Loving my Satin Lined Cap. Using it as a sleep cap. I think I'm going to order two more since they are buy 2 get 1 free this weekend. Plus I have a 10% off code for subscribing to emails.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Aggie said:


> *I have just one use of CJ Curl Rehab that I will be finishing up to DC with tomorrow - (no backup) and probably not a repurchase either. *


@Aggie
Is this the only CJ Product you bought?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> *Loving my Satin Lined Cap. Using it as a sleep cap. I think I'm going to order two more since they are buy 2 get 1 free this weekend. Plus I have a 10% off code for subscribing to emails.*


@NaturallyATLPCH 
What Colors did you get?


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

IDareT'sHair said:


> @NaturallyATLPCH
> What Colors did you get?


I got wine, black, and navy. Thinking of ordering gray, purple, and get an olive or coral one free.


----------



## Aggie

I will be picking up my Soultanicals package tomorrow 

Can't wait to see what they are like on my hair.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@CeeLex33
Hey Lady!......

How's my partner in crime?


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Beamodel
> How's the Natcha' life going?
> 
> What Oils did you get?



No difference dive my hair is always straight. 

I got pink fluff berry, haznut truffle, blueberry and cream, va va Vanilla in the body frosting.


----------



## Saludable84

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Saludable84
> ......
> 
> That's all I got!....



She bought 4!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Saludable84 said:


> *She bought 4!*


@Saludable84
....You need to quit.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel said:


> No difference dive my hair is always straight.
> 
> *I got pink fluff berry, haznut truffle, blueberry and cream*, va va Vanilla in the body frosting.



@Beamodel
I've never tried Sarenzo's Oils.  Hmmm??????


----------



## CeeLex33

@IDareT'sHair
Glad it's Friday!!! Got my Jakeala today woot woot! I keep making carts at Sarenzo smh.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

CeeLex33 said:


> *Glad it's Friday!!! Got my Jakeala today woot woot! I keep making carts at Sarenzo ssh.*


@CeeLex33
You would be surprised to know.....I have not made 1 Cart tonight.

Anywhere.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Beamodel
> I've never tried Sarenzo's Oils.  Hmmm??????



It's the Creamy oil. Not the regular oil.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel said:


> *It's the Creamy oil. Not the regular oil.*


@Beamodel 
Oh...I see.  Next time, please get the Candy Corn.  It smells sooooooooooooooo


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

Aggie said:


> I have just one use of CJ Curl Rehab that I will be finishing up to DC with tomorrow - (no backup) and probably not a repurchase either. I like it but I'm pulling back on products that I feel I can live without. It has to be amazing for me to repurchase them moving forward


Rehab was just okay for me. I added some olive oil to make it pop. I was like, for this price, it needs to work better on its own.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Beamodel
> Oh...I see.  Next time, please get the Candy Corn.  It smells sooooooooooooooo



Does it smell like how the candy taste. I never thought to grab that one. I like cake/bakery smelling scents.


----------



## CeeLex33

@Saludable84 sharing is caring lololol

@IDareT'sHair not one cart???


----------



## IDareT'sHair

IDareT'sHair said:


> *You would be surprised to know.....I have not made 1 Cart tonight.
> 
> Anywhere.*



@CeeLex33
Ooops!  I take that back. 

I did a little ST'icals purchase this a.m. = x1 Afrotastic, x1 Strand Repair x1 Molasses Reconstruct


----------



## Beamodel

I'm kinda mad. Wish I would have gotten candy corn scent now


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel said:


> Does it smell like how the candy taste. I never thought to grab that one. *I like cake/bakery smelling scents.*


@Beamodel 
This.  It smells so good!


----------



## CeeLex33

I like Sarenzo oils, almost as much as the Creamy Oils.  Very nice on skin and hair.


----------



## Beamodel

It's out of stock when I ordered @IDareT'sHair


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel said:


> I*t's out of stock when I ordered *



@Beamodel 
That is so unfortunate.  And I only bought x2.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

CeeLex33 said:


> *I like Sarenzo oils, almost as much as the Creamy Oils.  Very nice on skin and hair.*



@CeeLex33
Now you know you shouldn't have told me that.......


----------



## CeeLex33

@IDareT'sHair  Oops, so um yeah...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@CeeLex33
Another "positive" re: Cream & Coco - they ship really quickly and everything is well packed.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

CeeLex33 said:


> *Oops, so um yeah...*



@CeeLex33
Gurl....I'm tryna' not to make any carts tonight......


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

IDareT'sHair said:


> @CeeLex33
> Now you know you shouldn't have told me that.......


Yes, they are nice too!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> *Yes, they are nice too!*



@NaturallyATLPCH @CeeLex33
Ya'll know ya'll wrong for that.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

IDareT'sHair said:


> @NaturallyATLPCH @CeeLex33
> Ya'll know ya'll wrong for that.


----------



## CeeLex33




----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

So it's been unusually warm the past couple of days. Dang AC unit went out but will be replaced under warranty on Tuesday. It's been so hot in this house I finally got a hotel room last night. Temps have cooled down some.

Tell me why I was worried about my hair products in this hot house lol...
My Prepoo Treatment from APB completely melted.

It's supposed to be in the 40s in the morning. Dam ATL weather,


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@NaturallyATLPCH
You know you a Real Live PJ when you worried about your Stash!

But I totally understand.  That's money right there.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

@IDareT'sHair 
Im hendigo'ing this weekend too. Might do it Sunday since the younger kids have a party to attend tomorrow.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

IDareT'sHair said:


> @NaturallyATLPCH
> You know you a Real Live PJ when you worried about your Stash!
> 
> But I totally understand.  That's money right there.


Gurl I was about to stuff that fridge with my stuff!!! The struggle is real!


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

curlyhersheygirl said:


> @IDareT'sHair
> Im hendigo'ing this weekend too. Might do it Sunday since the younger kids have a party to attend tomorrow.


How's the little one @curlyhersheygirl ?


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

@NaturallyATLPCH 
Yikes. Glad the unit will be fixed. My mom lives in Augusta and when I visit during the summer months and hate going outside.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *Im hendigo'ing this weekend too. Might do it Sunday since the younger kids have a party to attend tomorrow.*


@curlyhersheygirl
I got an early start on it tonight.  I will do Indigo tomorrow. 

I just put on my BoBeam (decided to use this first) then tomorrow I'll steam with LACE Bramhi.

*is ari goin' to the party?*


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> How's the little one @curlyhersheygirl ?


@NaturallyATLPCH 
She's doing great. She got bored today and decided to make cupcakes and donuts. She goes back to school on Monday.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

WOW!  That BoBeam Roots ICE got a serious "tingle" to it. 

I pulled it out by mistake and was putting it on before I realized it wasn't the one I wanted.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> I got an early start on it tonight.  I will do Indigo tomorrow.
> 
> I just put on my BoBeam (decided to use this first) then tomorrow I'll steam with LACE Bramhi.
> 
> *is ari goin' to the party?*


@IDareT'sHair 
Yup her and Jeremy. Got her a costume today for it. Hopefully she has fun


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> She's doing great. *She got bored today and decided to make cupcakes and donuts.* She goes back to school on Monday.


@curlyhersheygirl
....Yep. 

Time for her to go back to school.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> WOW!  That BoBeam Roots ICE got a serious "tingle" to it.
> 
> I pulled it out by mistake and was putting it on before I realized it wasn't the one I wanted.


@IDareT'sHair 
I don't know about that one. I have to check and see if that's in my stash. Will you still leave it in overnight?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *Yup her and Jeremy. Got her a costume today for it. Hopefully she has fun*



@curlyhersheygirl
Lawd......


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> I don't know about that one. I have to check and see if that's in my stash. *Will you still leave it in overnight?*


@curlyhersheygirl
Luckily, I only put it one-side (front) before I caught it.

It has that Cooling-effect similar to Cathy Howse UBH.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> ....Yep.
> 
> Time for her to go back to school.


@IDareT'sHair 
Yup. Her friends brought her missed homework but she emailed her teachers telling them she can't concentrate at home and will stay back everyday after school next week to catch up.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl
What is Ari's Costume?


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> What is Ari's Costume?


@IDareT'sHair 
She's a strawberry lol


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *She's a strawberry lol*



@curlyhersheygirl 
....You know I'm dead right?


----------



## Saludable84

@CeeLex33 Thank you! My friend tells me Im a PJ and my stash is insane, but guess who wants to buy everything. @IDareT'sHair I wouldn't share, but it seems to be growing to invest in black businesses so I am not opposed. Same person loved greaseless moisture but I told her I'm not telling her where to buy 

@NaturallyATLPCH I would feel bad for your 40 degree days, but the way my area is setup, Im sure @shawnyblazes and @flyygirlll2 can tell you if not now, then soon 40 will be the high and then we will wish and pray and make prayer circles for 40 degrees. Why you think Im stockpiling Type 4 and QB like I'm preparing for a storm? I do need another slap cap though 

@curlyhersheygirl glad DS is back to her regular self.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

curlyhersheygirl said:


> @IDareT'sHair
> She's a strawberry lol


That's too cute!


----------



## rileypak

curlyhersheygirl said:


> @IDareT'sHair
> She's a strawberry lol



Adorable


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

Yeah @Saludable84 , this bipolar weather is ridiculous. Last night this house was 84 degrees. 
Now it's 72. But 56 outside so nice and comfy in here. Last night it was 77 outside .
Anybody living in the A better take vitamin C to keep ya immune system up because these weather changes are ridiculous.
The thing is, it's not the temps, it's the 20+ temperature fluctuation within a 24 hour period.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Still moving product.

I will probably finish up Organix Moroccan & Argan, but will also use another bottle to rinse out the Indigo.

Still on Track to use up 6-8 8oz DC'ers before 12/31.


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> Still on the Track to use up 6-8 8oz DC'ers.



And I'm out here opening errythang cause I need to know what to repurchase come BF


----------



## Saludable84

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> Yeah @Saludable84 , this bipolar weather is ridiculous. Last night this house was 84 degrees.
> Now it's 72. But 56 outside so nice and comfy in here. Last night it was 77 outside .
> Anybody living in the A better take vitamin C to keep ya immune system up because these weather changes are ridiculous.
> The thing is, it's not the temps, it's the 20+ temperature fluctuation within a 24 hour period.



Same here with the weather. Got me feeling unstable and tired. I'm trying to rest, but it just doesn't work.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

@IDareT'sHair 
Great job sis.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> *And I'm out here opening errythang cause I need to know what to repurchase come BF *



@rileypak 
Good.  Then you can tell me.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

rileypak said:


> And I'm out here opening errythang cause I need to know what to repurchase come BF



Hmmmm, not a bad idea though .


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Lawd I hate sleeping in Conditioner.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

rileypak said:


> And I'm out here opening errythang cause I need to know what to repurchase come BF


@rileypak 
Me too lol. I have too many "new" products that I haven't tried. Don't want to miss a great deal if I like them.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *Me too lol. I have too many "new" products that I haven't tried. Don't want to miss a great deal if I like them.*



@curlyhersheygirl @rileypak
So Ya'll got errrrrthang open?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I like the Label of ST'icals Pumpkin.  Very Cute.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

I know that APBs UCS is a definite repurchase. Depending on the Ayurvedic Mud Mask performance, it may be one too. Hmmmm...


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl @rileypak
> So Ya'll got errrrrthang open?


@IDareT'sHair 
Nah I put out 3 untested DC's and I think one hair lotion


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl @rileypak
> So Ya'll got errrrrthang open?



I opened a new to me APB DC tonight (loved it so far, definite repurchase). I'll be opening the APB hair lotions, Oui.dad DC, ST gel, TGIN DC, and probably another butter all before BF. 
Gotta tighten the list up to see who makes it


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *Nah I put out 3 untested DC's and I think one hair lotion*


@curlyhersheygirl
Well I KNEW You didn't have ALL Fo'-Fiddy open!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> I opened a new to me APB DC tonight (loved it so far, definite repurchase). I'll be opening the APB hair lotions, Ouidad DC, ST gel, TGIN DC, and probably another butter all before BF.
> *Gotta tighten the list up to see who makes it *



@rileypak
Good strategy.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> I know that APBs UCS is a definite repurchase. Depending on the *Ayurvedic Mud Mask performance, it may be one too.* Hmmmm...


@NaturallyATLPCH
Keep me posted on this one.  It's probably a Detox too?


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

That Ayurveda mask is really good. Very moisturizing.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I think I'm still up, is because I don't wanna lay down with a wet/damp head.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *That Ayurveda mask is really good. Very moisturizing.*



@curlyhersheygirl
I shoulda' known you already had it.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

curlyhersheygirl said:


> That Ayurveda mask is really good. Very moisturizing.


Aaaahhhh H-E-double hockey sticks  *prepares to stock up
@IDareT'sHair , the Ayurvedic herbs make it look muddy but there is no mud, if that makes sense.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> I shoulda' known you already had it.


@IDareT'sHair 
You know how I do especially when it comes to DC's


----------



## rileypak

And I fell in love (at least for now) with the APB Pumpkin Seed Moisturizing Mask


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

rileypak said:


> I opened a new to me APB DC tonight (loved it so far, definite repurchase). I'll be opening the APB hair lotions, Oui.dad DC, ST gel, TGIN DC, and probably another butter all before BF.
> Gotta tighten the list up to see who makes it


That APB lotion will be a defininite repurchase, I'm telling you rat now!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *You know how I do especially when it comes to DC's*


@curlyhersheygirl
That's what earned you the nick-name Fo'-Fiddy.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> Aaaahhhh H-E-double hockey sticks  *prepares to stock up
> @IDareT'sHair , the Ayurvedic herbs make it look muddy but there is no mud, if that makes sense.


I love the fact that it goes on smooth and rinses clean even though it's full of all those yummy powders and herbs. Great stuff


----------



## rileypak

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> That APB lotion will be a defininite repurchase, I'm telling you rat now!



I hope so cause I got like four different versions of it and at least two of them need to be hits 

ETA: actually I have six APB hair lotions I think...


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

rileypak said:


> And I fell in love (at least for now) with the APB Pumpkin Seed Moisturizing Mask


Somebody else in here liked this mask too. Who was it?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> *That APB lotion will be a defininite repurchase, I'm telling you rat now! *



@NaturallyATLPCH 
This is one of my Spring/Summa' Staples!


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> That APB lotion will be a defininite repurchase, I'm telling you rat now!


@NaturallyATLPCH 
I've only tried the 3 of her lotions and my favorites are the peach babassu and the ginger. These blew the other one I tried out the water.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> *the Ayurvedic herbs make it look muddy but there is no mud, if that makes sense.*



@NaturallyATLPCH
That makes "perfect sense" in PJ Speak!


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> Somebody else in here liked this mask too. Who was it?


Me. That's a staple at my house


----------



## rileypak

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> Somebody else in here liked this mask too. Who was it?



I think @curlyhersheygirl loves it too?

ETA: she already on it


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

IDareT'sHair said:


> @NaturallyATLPCH
> This is one of my Spring/Summa' Staples!


Right! I know you kill it in the warmer months!
One wash day imma layer it with one of my Siamese Twist creams


----------



## bajandoc86

Y'all and your recommendations are going to be the bane of my pockets. 

Lemme go mosey down to APB's site and look at these DCs y'all talking about.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@CeeLex33
You still here?  Where you at?  You bet not be somewhere making a bunch of Carts!


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

@NaturallyATLPCH 
Did you get the raspberry henna cream from Siamese Twist? That one is


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

bajandoc86 said:


> Y'all and your recommendations are going to be the bane of my pockets.
> 
> Lemme go mosey down to APB's site and look at these DCs y'all talking about.


You have the Ultra Conditioning Souffle in your cart right?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl @rileypak @NaturallyATLPCH
I haven't tried APB's Pumpkin.  But I do have Sarenzo's Pumpkin.

@curlyhersheygirl  since Ms. Fo'-Fiddy has 'em boff, you can do a comparison.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

curlyhersheygirl said:


> @NaturallyATLPCH
> Did you get the raspberry henna cream from Siamese Twist? That one is


No, didn't get that one. You know she ain't got no inventory lololol...
I'll add that one along with the Sweet Potatoe Pie if her BF sale is right.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl @rileypak @NaturallyATLPCH
> I haven't tried APB's Pumpkin.  But I do have Sarenzo's Pumpkin.
> 
> @curlyhersheygirl  since Ms. Fo'-Fiddy has 'em boff, you can do a comparison.


Sarenzo's hair stuff and my hair don't get along. I'm sure APBs will knock Sarenzo's out the box on my hair


----------



## IDareT'sHair

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> *No, didn't get that one. You know she ain't got no inventory lololol...*
> I'll add that one along with the Sweet Potatoe Pie if her BF sale is right.


@NaturallyATLPCH
Half the time she ack like she don't wanna be bothered with no Hurr-Business.  So does SD's IMO.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl @rileypak @NaturallyATLPCH
> I haven't tried APB's Pumpkin.  But I do have Sarenzo's Pumpkin.
> 
> @curlyhersheygirl  since Ms. Fo'-Fiddy has 'em boff, you can do a comparison.


@IDareT'sHair 
I definitely will. Then I'll rank all my pumpkin DC's Darcy, APB & Sarenzo


----------



## rileypak

I feel like everyone should experience the APB pumpkin seed mask at least once (if the ingredients agree with your hair of course)  
It's wonderful, absolutely wonderful


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> No, didn't get that one. You know she ain't got no inventory lololol...
> I'll add that one along with the Sweet Potatoe Pie if her BF sale is right.


@NaturallyATLPCH 
Ugh I just can't with her. I would patronize her more if she had herself together.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

curlyhersheygirl said:


> @IDareT'sHair
> I definitely will. Then I'll rank all my pumpkin DC's Darcy, APB & Sarenzo


Oh yes...Darcy's .
Darcy's worked GRRRRREEEEAT as a leave in though...soft hair for days.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *I definitely will. Then I'll rank all my pumpkin DC's Darcy, APB & Sarenzo*


@curlyhersheygirl
Sounds good!

After all, this is Pumpkin season.  And _Strawberry Season_ according to Ari.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> *Oh yes...Darcy's .*
> Darcy's worked GRRRRREEEEAT as a leave in though...soft hair for days.


@NaturallyATLPCH
Very Nice!


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> Sounds good!
> 
> After all, this is Pumpkin season.  And _Strawberry Season_ according to Ari.


Speaking of strawberries, APBs Strawberry Cheesecake scent smells divine!


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

Lemme go make some mock carts on Etsy


----------



## IDareT'sHair

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> *Speaking of strawberries, APBs Strawberry Cheesecake scent smells divine!*



@NaturallyATLPCH
Stores this important note in my memory-bank.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

And if anyone is looking for nice oil to seal APB's pumpkin and fennel is absolutely fabulous. Im currently rotating between that and HV cocasta


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

curlyhersheygirl said:


> And if anyone is looking for nice oil to seal APB's pumpkin and fennel is absolutely fabulous. Im currently rotating between that and HV cocasta


I love ALL her oils that I've tried!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl
Which Pumpkin DC'er will be "The Great Pumpkin?" 

Now I have ST'icals Pumpkin Clay Mask to add to my list of Pumpkin.  And several Pumpkin Creamy Oils.


----------



## rileypak

curlyhersheygirl said:


> And if anyone is looking for nice oil to seal APB's pumpkin and fennel is absolutely fabulous. Im currently rotating between that and HV cocasta



I have the APB pumpkin and fennel herbal hair butter. I should break that out soon...


----------



## bajandoc86

@NaturallyATLPCH I have UCS in my bathroom awaiting wash day tomorrow.   It's one of my absolute faves and a definite staple. I need MORE.  

P.S. I love Pumpkin and cinnamon, and vanilla and nutmeg and sweet potato and hell everything fall.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

rileypak said:


> I have the APB pumpkin and fennel herbal hair butter. I should break that out soon...


Wayminute 
Pumpkin and fennel hair butter? How did I miss that?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl @NaturallyATLPCH @rileypak

Ya'll could have a whole conversation on APB and I wouldn't have much to add to that discussion.

I am overly familiar with this particular line.

I do have x4 Ultra Conditioning Souffle and also a Cleansing Cream I got on a Swap.

I have x1 Unpetroleum Jelly and x1 Bamboo Strengthening both from a Swap.

And I think I have x1 Ayurvedic Butter.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> Which Pumpkin DC'er will be "The Great Pumpkin?"
> 
> Now I have ST'icals Pumpkin Clay Mask to add to my list of Pumpkin.  And several Pumpkin Creamy Oils.


@IDareT'sHair 
 

Don't remind me. I missed out on getting that at the early release. I'll have to get one BF if the deal is right.


----------



## rileypak

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> Wayminute
> Pumpkin and fennel hair butter? How did I miss that?



Awwww it doesn't look like she has them listed anymore 
I have the pumpkin and fennel & the green powerhouse herbal butters


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

@IDareT'sHair 
I won't list all what I have in my stash from APB.  I really wanted to ask her to make a refresher with pumpkin oil but decided against it.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

rileypak said:


> Awwww it doesn't look like she has them listed anymore
> I have the pumpkin and fennel & the green powerhouse herbal butters


You know imma ask her if they are coming back. I think I remember them now.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

So far, for me, right now, Darcy's is "The Great Pumpkin"


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

IDareT'sHair said:


> So far, for me, right now, Darcy's is "The Great Pumpkin"


Lysandra (sp) been mia with sales and what not too.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

rileypak said:


> Awwww it doesn't look like she has them listed anymore
> I have the pumpkin and fennel & the green powerhouse herbal butters


@rileypak 
Haven't seen those in awhile as well as my beloved hair and scalp treat. I have one left in my stash that I will reluctantly start using soon.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> [*I won't list all what I have in my stash from APB.  I really wanted to ask her to make a refresher with pumpkin oil but decided against it*.



@curlyhersheygirl
Lawd....Please Don't!

You are tryn'a keep me up all night aren't you. I'd hafta' make a Pot of Coffee to read through alladat.


----------



## CeeLex33

(quietly taking notes and making mock carts)


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> So far, for me, right now, Darcy's is "The Great Pumpkin"



The oat protein in the Darcy's keeps it from being great for me. It's just okay...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> Haven't seen those in awhile as well as* my beloved hair and scalp treat.* I have one left in my stash that I will reluctantly start using soon.


@curlyhersheygirl
I did have this one before.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

CeeLex33 said:


> *(quietly taking notes and making mock carts) *


@CeeLex33
I knew you were someplace getting your Carts on!


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> So far, for me, right now, Darcy's is "The Great Pumpkin"


@IDareT'sHair 
I agree. That one is an all rounder. LI, DC, R/O and gives consistent results. APB is a very close second though.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

rileypak said:


> The oat protein in the Darcy's keeps it from being great for me. It's just okay...


My hair loves oat protein. I think that's why Jessicurl Too Shea and Curl Junkie Deep Fix all worked so well too; mainly as leave ins.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> *My hair loves oat protein. I think that's why Jessicurl Too Shea and Curl Junkie Deep Fix all worked so well too;* mainly as leave ins.


@NaturallyATLPCH
I love both of these sooooo much.  And Curl Rehab.


----------



## CeeLex33

APB Pumpkin and Darcy's are both a tie for me, but both equally awesome. Sarenzo's is ok, I feel like I HAVE to add oils etc to make it great.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

CeeLex33 said:


> APB Pumpkin and Darcy's are both a tie for me, but both equally awesome.* Sarenzo's is ok, I feel like I HAVE to add oils etc to make it great.*


@CeeLex33
UGGHHH!  Don't tell me that.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

IDareT'sHair said:


> @NaturallyATLPCH
> I love both of these sooooo much.  And Curl Rehab.


I've still have yet to try the Aloeba.
APB won't let me be great though, that stuff is like Pookie from New Jack City *it keeps calling me*


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Welp,  I'll be putting Sarenzo's Pumpkin into my 8oz rotation.

@CeeLex33 @NaturallyATLPCH


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

CeeLex33 said:


> APB Pumpkin and Darcy's are both a tie for me, but both equally awesome. Sarenzo's is ok, I feel like I HAVE to add oils etc to make it great.


Interesting.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

Yeah, Sarenzo's DCs are hit or miss.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> *I've still have yet to try the Aloeba.*


@NaturallyATLPCH
I just finished a Liter of this not too long ago.  Good stuff.  I would have rather had a Liter of TooShea! or Deep Treatment.


----------



## CeeLex33

IDareT'sHair said:


> @CeeLex33
> UGGHHH!  Don't tell me that.



APB and DB are good on their own and I can just slap them on and be good to go. Sarenzo isn't terrible, but I just feel like I always need to add some oils etc. for it to really sink in...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@NaturallyATLPCH @CeeLex33
What about the Clay Wash or the Bamboo & Quinoa DC'ers?  Have you tried either of those?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@CeeLex33
I may slap some Jakeala Sweet Honey Hair Thang in Sweet Potato Pie on top of Sarenzo's Pumpkin.


----------



## CeeLex33

Her Clay Wash was awesome, I have a few others I want to use up- but I would definitely repurchase. Haven't tried the Bamboo & Quinoa DC


----------



## CeeLex33

@IDareT'sHair 
Honey Hair + ANYTHING=


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@CeeLex33 
How's your BF list coming along?


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

IDareT'sHair said:


> @NaturallyATLPCH @CeeLex33
> What about the Clay Wash or the Bamboo & Quinoa DC'ers?  Have you tried either of those?


I haven't tried it yet, but it's on my list to get. The Clay Wash that is.


----------



## KinksAndInk

@IDareT'sHair what's the texture of Jakeala's dope supposed to be? My first jar that I wasn't crazy about had a regular creamy texture. The jar I found in my stash is whipped. I kinda like the whipped version.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

Drank some preworkout fluid before my workout this evening, and now I'm wide awake lol...


----------



## CeeLex33

IDareT'sHair said:


> @CeeLex33
> How's your BF list coming along?



So what had happened was- I started off really good with just Cream and Coco and a few others. 
Now it's outta control and I need to get my life together


----------



## IDareT'sHair

CeeLex33 said:


> *Honey Hair + ANYTHING= *


@CeeLex33
This is so true.  

I haven't smelled the Sweet Potato Sweet Honey.  I hope it smells good.  She tapes them ba-d boys up t-i-g-h-t.

You hafta' werk to get them thangs in un-taped.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

CeeLex33 said:


> * I need to get my life together*



@CeeLex33 
We all need to do this right here......


----------



## CeeLex33

I'm sure you will love it- the Sweet Potato and her Pumpkin Pie are soooo gooooood. I got my box today and everything is SEALED tight. I need to try the DOPE DC from her.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

KinksAndInk said:


> *what's the texture of Jakeala's dope supposed to be? My first jar that I wasn't crazy about had a regular creamy texture. The jar I found in my stash is whipped. I kinda like the whipped version*.


@KinksAndInk
Actually, I just looked at these tonight.  They are also taped to the max. 

The first couple times I had it, it was Creamy.

By looking at the jars, they "appear" to be Creamy.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

CeeLex33 said:


> I'm sure you will love it- the Sweet Potato and her Pumpkin Pie are soooo gooooood. I got my box today and everything is SEALED tight. *I need to try the DOPE DC from her.*


@CeeLex33
I bought this one because @Beamodel was saying how good it was mixed with Sweet Honey. 

I've used it with and without and I like it both ways.

Did you also get the Dope?  It smells like Peach Bellini.

ETA:  I gotta pull out that Beer DC'er


----------



## KinksAndInk

IDareT'sHair said:


> @KinksAndInk
> Actually, I just looked at these tonight.  They are also taped to the max.
> 
> The first couple times I had it, it was Creamy.
> 
> By looking at the jars, they "appear" to be Creamy.


Hmmmm...wonder how my jar ended up whipped. I like it so I'll use it sparingly but won't repurchase.


----------



## CeeLex33

IDareT'sHair said:


> @CeeLex33
> I bought this one because @Beamodel was saying how good it was mixed with Sweet Honey.
> 
> *Did you also get the Dope? * It smells like Peach Bellini.



Nope- but of course it's in my cart, she is definitely on my BF list so I will try t behave myself and wait till then


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@CeeLex33
Now that the weather is 'changing' my focus is changing to Buttas, Crèmes, Pomades.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@CeeLex33
Well, at least you are getting your Carts mentally 'prepared'

Have you tried Jakeala's Beau Vert?


----------



## CeeLex33

Yes ma'am! That is definitely a repurchase too! She used to have an apricot oil that I wanted to try but it isn't listed. I have to remember to send her a convo about that one. I'm trying to be a smart PJ and make sure that I cycle my stuff so I'm taking out some of my heavier creams and oils etc since the weather is finally changing here too. I've been wanting to straighten my hair now that the weather has changed so we'll see how long I keep these mini twists in. I CANNOT spend all day doing it and then for it to POOF as soon as I go outside LOL.


----------



## PJaye

I've been doing really well with using and not buying, and have a lot of empty containers to show for it.  I made a purchase at the end of June and another in September, which is insane for me.  I don't even have a BF list.  I'm going to go check my temperature and schedule a CAT scan...


----------



## Saludable84

rileypak said:


> The oat protein in the Darcy's keeps it from being great for me. It's just okay...



That's the best part though.....


----------



## Saludable84

It's really sad we know these vendors by name though 

That sets the bar too high!


----------



## Saludable84

I find it very intriguing that when I use our code for certain vendors, my orders Ship quicker....


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Imma prolly pick up another Bask & Bloom Brahmi.


----------



## flyygirlll2

I slept with the NW21 hair cream overnight. I have to wash this out but I don't have much energy ..... but I will since my scalp is itchy. I plan to use Sarenzo's Clay Wash and DC with NG Herbal Blends and Jakeala's  SHHT in baked cherries . Loved this combo last wash. Speaking of NG, I have the Bamboo Silk 16 oz in my cart for research purposes


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@flyygirlll2
G-Morning Sis!

This Cynthia Rowley Turbie did an excellent job last night (Slept in it)

I also DC'ed overnight.  This was a excellent purchase. 

Everything stayed nice and dry and I wasn't overly bothered by having it on top of Plastic Caps etc...


----------



## Saludable84

flyygirlll2 said:


> I slept with the NW21 hair cream overnight. I have to wash this out but I don't have much energy ..... but I will since my scalp is itchy. I plan to use Sarenzo's Clay Wash and DC with NG Herbal Blends and Jakeala's  SHHT in baked cherries . Loved this combo last wash. Speaking of NG, *I have the Bamboo Silk 16 oz in my cart for research purposes*



I just received mine this week for the exact same purpose.


----------



## Saludable84

IDareT'sHair said:


> Imma prolly pick up another Bask & Bloom Brahmi.



I have 3 Sugar Spuns in my cart


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Saludable84 said:


> *I have 3 Sugar Spuns in my cart*


@Saludable84 
Your work folks probably cleaned them out.


----------



## Saludable84

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Saludable84
> Your work folks probably cleaned them out.



Nope. Not sold out yet


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Saludable84 said:


> *Nope. Not sold out yet *


@Saludable84 
Cool.  You betta' grab 'em then.

Have you tried it?  Or are you trying it today?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I must admit, so far, this has been one of the smoothest Henna Applications I've done lately.

The addition of Coconut Milk makes all the difference.  I hope I get the Color Deposit I need from the Indigo.

Another thing I've noticed, it takes more Henna & Indigo for my Natural Hair than it did when I was relaxed.


----------



## Beamodel

Just rinsed out my over night henna treatment and I'm currently dcing with APB Ultra Conditioning soufflé.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel said:


> *Just rinsed out my over night henna treatment and I'm currently dcing with APB Ultra Conditioning soufflé.*


@Beamodel
Hey Lady!

WOW!  This must be Henna-Day.  @curlyhersheygirl is also Henna'ing today.

What 'scent' do you have in UCS?  I can't wait to try this.


----------



## Beamodel

@IDareT'sHair 
I only get birthday cake from APB now. That's my ultimate favorite scent. I've tried many others and they smell great but nothing compares to birthday cake for me. 

I have the body spray too... man, talk about smelling lovely!!! Everyone compliments me in how good I smell when I spray it on.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Beamodel
So, are you Silk Pressing today?


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Beamodel
> So, are you Silk Pressing today?



Yes. I've never worn it curly and doubt that I will. Perhaps no time soon at least.


----------



## Aggie

*Used up: *

1 jar of CJ Curl Rehab (no backup and no intention to repurchase at the moment)


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Beamodel
I have APB currently on my one-off list for BF.  I need to make a list.  I may just get more UCS and call it a day.

I also want to try the Ginger 'stuff' but may wait for Spring.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Beamodel
> I have APB currently on my one-off list for BF.  I need to make a list.  I may just get more UCS and call it a day.
> 
> I also want to try the Ginger 'stuff' but may wait for Spring.



That DC is incredible


----------



## Saludable84

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Saludable84
> Cool.  You betta' grab 'em then.
> 
> Have you tried it?  Or are you trying it today?



I know. Haven't pulled the trigger yet as I bought my slap caps. I'm going to try it in a few just to test it out. 

I didn't want to open it since I have two other things open but since it's supposed to be used with other stuff, why not? And I want to try before I buy more.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> Hmmmm, I think imma try the Ayurvedic Mud Mask or Natural Grow's Bamboo and Silk One.
> Or, I may split my hair down the middle and use both .
> Ion know. All these products and I stand there and gaze like a person does when they want something to eat in front of a refrigerator.
> Or I can just do eeny meeny miney moe...


Okay, I've officially decided to crack open the Ayurvedic Mud Mask. I'm going to zap it in the microwave for a few seconds like I do with all my DCs.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> Okay, *I've officially decided to crack open the Ayurvedic Mud Mask. I'm going to zap it in the microwave for a few seconds like I do with all my DCs.*


@NaturallyATLPCH
Sounds goodt.  I like Ayurvedic and I like Mud!  

So it should be a good DC'er.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

The DOPE DCer didn't do anything for my hair. I used it with body heat, with heat, heated it in the microwave, used it with oil...nothing.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

IDareT'sHair said:


> @NaturallyATLPCH
> Sounds goodt.  I like Ayurvedic and I like Mud!
> 
> So it should be a good DC'er.



Yes, Ayurveda is doing something for my hair because I am seeing very little to no breakage when handling my hair.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> *The DOPE DCer didn't do anything for my hair. I used it with body heat, with heat, heated it in the microwave, used it with oil...nothin*g.



@NaturallyATLPCH  Although you shouldn't hafta' add anything to a DC'er IMO to "make" it perform, I do enjoy this mixed with Sweet Honey Hair Thang.  @Beamodel 's invention.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Beamodel
> I have APB currently on my one-off list for BF.  I need to make a list.  I may just get more UCS and call it a day.
> 
> I also want to try the Ginger 'stuff' but may wait for Spring.


I have already loaded 4 in my cart. My APB cart is insane now.


----------



## Aggie

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> Yes, Ayurveda is doing something for my hair because I am seeing very *little to no breakage when handling my hair*.


I need to start using my Banyan Botanicals Healthy hair Oil full of ayurveda goodies on my scalp and hair for the same reason as you @NaturallyATLPCH


----------



## Beamodel

Yea adding sweet honey hair thang is seriously wonderful @IDareT'sHair @NaturallyATLPCH


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

Aggie said:


> I need to start using my Banyan Botanicals Healthy hair Oil full of ayurveda goodies on my scalp and hair for the same reason as you @NaturallyATLPCH


Um, Harpo...where can I find dis here oil you speak of?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Lawd Jeezus!  Got ship notice for my Bask & Bloom Brahmi. 
She said they just made a Fresh Batch yesterday for this Sale!


----------



## Aggie

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> Um, Harpo...where can I find dis here oil you speak of?


@NaturallyATLPCH 

You can find it on www.banyanbotanicals.com. I have the 34oz size bottle


----------



## Saludable84

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> Okay, I've officially decided to crack open the Ayurvedic Mud Mask. I'm going to zap it in the microwave for a few seconds like I do with all my DCs.


 Let me know how it is because I'm interested in trying before BF


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel said:


> *Yea adding sweet honey hair thang is seriously wonderful*



@Beamodel 
Yes, it is.

And this is the reason I keep it in my Stash, to use with Sweet Honey Hair Thang.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Imma need to chill.  But I wanna buy something else.....
Waiting on:
Soultanicals (x2 orders) *keep forgetting about this.
Bask & Bloom (I just repurchased this not too long ago - with this one I now have x3 b/ups)

But I know there are some brands I probably won't be repurchasing. (OBIA and maybe a few others I will be eliminating in 2017).


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Lemme see - the new vendors I've tried this year is Cream & Coco.  Let me think if there are any more Noobs?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@rileypak @NaturallyATLPCH @Aggie @Beamodel @flyygirlll2 @Saludable84 @CeeLex33 @curlyhersheygirl @shawnyblazes

Any vendors you plan on eliminating in 2017?

I know Aggie said she wouldn't be repurchasing CJ Curl Rehab.

I need to come up with a few more.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I bought a few new lines in 2017.  I always say I want to keep it to two, but this year I didn't 
I tried:
Naturally Smitten (decent but overpriced)
Cream & Coco (made the cut for repurchasing)
Coco Conscious Collective (*womp*)
Nur Creations (haven't tried this yet)
Inashi (haven't tried the DC'er yet, had a sample of a R/O and I liked it - kinda pricey tho')

Seems like I'm missing something?


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak @NaturallyATLPCH @Aggie @Beamodel @flyygirlll2 @Saludable84
> 
> Any vendors you plan on eliminating in 2017?
> 
> I know Aggie said she wouldn't be repurchasing CJ Curl Rehab.
> 
> I need to come up with a few more.


Well this year I stuck with the tried and true. I didn't venture out.

I am taking into 2017:
Alikay Naturals
Siamese Twists
Shea Moisture
Soultanicals
APB
Oh, I do need some As I Am Smoothing Gel
Sarenzo
Smooth Naturals (I like her Nourishing Mist)
Jakeala (mainly soap)
Naturale Grow (mainly DCs)

I may try a couple of new things (the vendor @Aggie talks about, I think Bella Naturals?) Her shipping is reasonable now. And this Miche DC I've been hearing about.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

Pearberry smells .
Very muddy, yet smooth application for the Mud Mask. Currently sitting under my soft bonnet dryer for 30 minutes.

I will say my hair felt very springy and soft. Twists were elongated because of the muddy texture. I added a little oil because I do that with all my DCs.


----------



## rileypak

*Vendors I may cut in 2017*:

NurCreations (haven't tried yet but I'm not moved to repurchase with the shipping cost)
Bee Mine (possibly; I have some other things I still need to try but APB may knock them off)
Mielle Organics (undecided; if the Soultanicals Strand Repair does my hair as nicely as the Babassu Mint DC then I'll go ahead and ride with it)
Inahsi Naturals (undecided; I love the leave in but CurlLuxe may have bumped them out)
Kurlee Belle (undecided; love the leave in and still have some other stuff to try but I don't find myself as moved to reach for their stuff anymore)
Oyin Handmade (undecided; if the APB hair lotions do my hair right then I'll definitely ride with those instead of Hair Dew especially since the Pomades no longer work for me)
Hairveda (I really only use the oils and I'm not a big oil user at the moment)


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@NaturallyATLPCH @rileypak 
Excellent Posts Ladies!


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

Aggie said:


> @NaturallyATLPCH
> 
> You can find it on www.banyanbotanicals.com. I have the 34oz size bottle


I love the ingredients. I like that it's in an olive oil/sesame oil base and not a castor oil base. Plus it has Bhringraj in it. I'll definitely keep this on my radar.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

IDareT'sHair said:


> @NaturallyATLPCH @rileypak
> Excellent Posts Ladies!


Yeah, ion have time for no new vendor shenanigans. I'm past that stage. And why when my tried and true keep releasing new ish to keep my PJ fix going?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My Definite No's mostly 1-offs anyway *shrug*:
Honey Handmades
OBIA Naturals
Nur Creations *due to shipping costs*
SD's (if I can't get Dream Big on Destination Hydration)
*Siamese Twists - if she don't pull them Sales together right - previously a staple*


----------



## IDareT'sHair

For me, this was harder to do than I thought.  I guess it's just the PJ in me.


----------



## Saludable84

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak @NaturallyATLPCH @Aggie @Beamodel @flyygirlll2 @Saludable84 @CeeLex33 @curlyhersheygirl @shawnyblazes
> 
> Any vendors you plan on eliminating in 2017?
> 
> I know Aggie said she wouldn't be repurchasing CJ Curl Rehab.
> 
> I need to come up with a few more.



Curl Junkie- Too much aloe

Bekura- Overpriced for less than regular degular products

CC's Naturals- Just not the great 

NurCreations- She smokes too much crack for me

Texture Me Naturals- Willing to give her second chance if her comm improves

Oyin- I only like the hair dew and that's not motivation enough

TGIN- Just not moved by this line 

SheScentIt- Tired of kissing frogs 

HQS- Unless she finds act right, I'll just keep her year old stuff in the corner.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Saludable84 said:


> *Bekura- Overpriced for less than regular degular products
> Texture Me Naturals- Willing to give her second chance if her comm improves*



@Saludable84
I wanted to add these two, but I struggled with adding them for no good reason.

I totally Agree.


----------



## rileypak

*Vendors definitely going into 2017*:
APB (hair, body, and face)
Bobeam Naturals (conditioners, face masks)
Claudie's (protein treatments)
Curl Junkie (protein treatment)
Komaza Care (hair butter and scalp exfoliator)
LRC (protein leave in)
MyHoneyChild (butter and grease)
Qhemet Biologics (CTDG)
Sarenzo (body)
Shescentit (rinse outs and moisturizers)
Silk Dreams (WGBC for sure)
Soultanicals (conditioners and whatever else Ayo cooks up)

ETA: I won't count some of my randoms I grab from CurlMart or Hattache. They'll always be in the mix.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My Definites (in no particular order):
Cathy Howse UBH
Hairveda (STANS - always and forever)
Claudie
Curl Junkie
BoBeam (because she's just so nice)
Darcy's Botanicals
Hydratherma Naturals
Soultanicals
SheScentIt
Sarenzo
Qhemet Biologics
Oyin Handmade

My Occasionals or Seasonals (in no particular order):
My Honey Child
Bask & Bloom
Camille Rose
Naturalista Juicy
KeraVada
APB
Jakeala
Cream & Coco
Karen's Body Beautiful
BeeMine
Deva Curl
Curls
Bel Nouvo


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

Just rinsed out the Ayurvedic Mask. Holy canoli.
*adds more to cart*

My hair is so soft and springy omgeeeeeeee...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> *Just rinsed out the Ayurvedic Mask. Holy canoli.
> *adds more to cart**


@NaturallyATLPCH
.........


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

IDareT'sHair said:


> @NaturallyATLPCH
> .........


Get chu one T. For real. I'm not playing. Especially if you're into Ayurveda.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> *Get chu one T. For real. I'm not playing. Especially if you're into Ayurveda.*


@NaturallyATLPCH
Fittin' to add to APB Cart.


----------



## rileypak

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> Just rinsed out the Ayurvedic Mask. Holy canoli.
> *adds more to cart*
> 
> My hair is so soft and springy omgeeeeeeee...


----------



## flyygirlll2

@IDareT'sHair Hmmm....what is this Cynthis Rowly Turbie you speak of? 
Well, Sarenzo's Clay was is a hit. It provided slip, gently cleansed, and had my coils/curls popping. I forgot that she was closing up shop after yesterday  and now I want another one . I need to grab more of those NW21 creams because it works great on my hair as an overnight treatment. 


The only vendors for now that comes to mind regarding leaving them in 2017 is NurCreations and Hydroquench Systems. The products I've tried from NurCreations are good but I can't be bothered with her shipping and customer service issues. That entire dilemma with HQS was a mess and unless she does a complete overhaul and gets her life together, I will not be buying anything. 

@Saludable84 I grabbed 2 Spun Sugar Reconstructors and added it to my cart but that shipping is high... so I  left it.


----------



## rileypak

Picked up my Spun Sugar Reconstructors, silk bonnet, and Stylist Sprayers this morning


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@NaturallyATLPCH
Added the Mud and the Pumpkin Seed Mask


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@flyygirlll2
It's those large Turbie Twists that are Sold at Marshall's from Designer Cynthia Rowley.  They are x2 in a Box for $7.99.  

Someone created a thread about how nice they were/are a while back.  And I have a Marshall's close by so I ran through there and Swooped up a couple boxes.


----------



## flyygirlll2

@NaturallyATLPCH You know what...... .......


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> @NaturallyATLPCH
> Added the Mud and the Pumpkin Seed Mask


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@flyygirlll2
Did you do the overnight NW21 on wet or dry hair?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@flyygirlll2
Glad to know Sarenzo's Clay Mask is good.

I got "worried" last night when folks was talmbout that Pumpkin one.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


>



@rileypak
Pusha!  You know you all kinds of wrong.


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak
> Pusha!  You know you all kinds of wrong.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> *Picked up my Spun Sugar Reconstructors, silk bonnet, and Stylist Sprayers this morning*



@rileypak
N-I-C-E!
I don't think I have anything coming today.


----------



## flyygirlll2

@IDareT'sHair Oh shoot... now you're going to make me take a trip to Marshall's now 

I looove the Pumpkin Conditioner. I grabbed another one during the sale.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


>



@rileypak
Just Durrrty!

You don't even care if folks don't have no where to put stuff or not.

Now that it's getting Cooler out, I will take advantage of the shelving in my Garage.

It's fine for Salon Brands, but these Natural/Handmades are too finicky for that.


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak @NaturallyATLPCH @Aggie @Beamodel @flyygirlll2 @Saludable84 @CeeLex33 @curlyhersheygirl @shawnyblazes
> 
> Any vendors you plan on eliminating in 2017?
> 
> I know Aggie said she wouldn't be repurchasing CJ Curl Rehab.
> 
> I need to come up with a few more.


@IDareT'sHair 

Running out of the house to run some errands but will be back to update my list...Sounds exciting already


----------



## flyygirlll2

@IDareT'sHair I use the cream on dry hair.


----------



## Aggie

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> Just rinsed out the Ayurvedic Mask. Holy canoli.
> *adds more to cart*
> 
> My hair is so soft and springy omgeeeeeeee...


Dang woman, now you gon' make me have to add this to my APB BF list. Oh well, it is what it is


----------



## IDareT'sHair

flyygirlll2 said:


> Oh shoot... now you're going to make me take a trip to Marshall's now
> 
> *I looove the Pumpkin Conditioner. I grabbed another one during the sale.*



@flyygirlll2
Are you talmbout Sarenzo's, APB's Pumpkin or DB's Pumpkin?  We were talking last night, which one is "The Great Pumpkin"

ETA: Yeah, you should check your Marshall's ask them tho' because I went back there where the Towels were and they were up in the front of Housewares on an end-cap.


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak
> Just Durrrty!



Friends tell friends about great hair products


----------



## flyygirlll2

IDareT'sHair said:


> @flyygirlll2
> Are you talmbout Sarenzo's, APB's Pumpkin or DB's Pumpkin?  We were talking last night, which one is "The Great Pumpkin"


I'm referring to APB's Pumpkin. DB Pumpkin is great too though.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

IDareT'sHair said:


> *ETA: Yeah, you should check your Marshall's ask them tho' because I went back there where the Towels were and they was up in the front pf Housewares on an end-cap.*



@flyygirlll2
Yeah, I was in there looking near the Bathroom area, and I asked a Sales Associate and she took me up to the front of Housewares and there they were.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

flyygirlll2 said:


> *I'm referring to APB's Pumpkin. DB Pumpkin is great too though*.



@flyygirlll2
Oh..I see.

I thought you meant Sarenzo.  Did you get that one?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> *Friends tell friends about great hair products*



@rileypak 
You know you need to quit.


----------



## flyygirlll2

IDareT'sHair said:


> @flyygirlll2
> Yeah, I was in there looking near the Bathroom area, and I asked a Sales Associate and she took me up to the front of Housewares and there they were.


Ooooh thanks. That's good to know.


----------



## flyygirlll2

@IDareT'sHair No, I didn't grab the Sarenzo Pumpkin DC. For some reason I wasn't moved to get it .


----------



## IDareT'sHair

flyygirlll2 said:


> No, I didn't grab the Sarenzo Pumpkin DC. *For some reason I wasn't moved to get it .*



@flyygirlll2
Hmph.  And here I am with x2

I wonder how the Bamboo & Quinoa is.  I also have that one.


----------



## Saludable84

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> Just rinsed out the Ayurvedic Mask. Holy canoli.
> *adds more to cart*
> 
> My hair is so soft and springy omgeeeeeeee...



Clawdamercy!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I'm still sitting here in Indigo.  I said R/O 11 a.m., moved it to 12, then 1, now 2. 

Maybe 3.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

Lemme tell y'all how good that mask was. I didn't detangle my hair until I applied my Alikay Naturals Lemongrass Leave In and that was right before styling. Not one tangle, and I only cut out one SSK. One. 

Both UCS and Ayurvedic Masks are both winners. Can't wait to try that Pumpkin one.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> *Friends tell friends about great hair products*



@rileypak
Why am I still *Cackling* at this post.


----------



## flyygirlll2

@IDareT'sHair Have you tried Sarenzo's Pumpkin DC before? I didn't grab the Bamboo and Quinoa one because my hair is iffy with Quinoa protein.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> *Lemme tell y'all how good that mask was. I didn't detangle my hair until I applied my Alikay Naturals Lemongrass Leave In and that was right before styling. Not one tangle, and I only cut out one SSK. One.  *Both UCS and *Ayurvedic Masks are both winners.* Can't wait to try that Pumpkin one.



@NaturallyATLPCH
Nice!

Because I was looking for another Mud/Clay Product.


----------



## flyygirlll2

@NaturallyATLPCH Great review! You had me at only cutting one ssk. I will be adding this to my cart


----------



## IDareT'sHair

flyygirlll2 said:


> *Have you tried Sarenzo's Pumpkin DC before?* I didn't grab the Bamboo and Quinoa one because my hair is iffy with Quinoa protein.



@flyygirlll2 
Nope.  But I got x2 of 'em.

The reviews last night gave me pause.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

IDareT'sHair said:


> I'm still sitting here in Indigo.  I said R/O 11 a.m., moved it to 12, then 1, now 2.
> 
> Maybe 3.


Indigo


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

flyygirlll2 said:


> @NaturallyATLPCH Great review! You had me at only cutting one ssk. I will be adding this to my cart


My testimony is in my Avi. Y'all see what I'm working with over here


----------



## IDareT'sHair

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> *Indigo*



@NaturallyATLPCH 
I betta' be right too, after sitting here all day.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

IDareT'sHair said:


> @NaturallyATLPCH
> I betta' be right too, after sitting here all day.


Yeah you gon be nice and right!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> *My testimony is in my Avi. Y'all see what I'm working with over here*


@NaturallyATLPCH
I know what you over there working with...Stash sitting up in there looking like Hattache.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

IDareT'sHair said:


> @NaturallyATLPCH
> I know what you over there working with...Stash sitting up in there looking like Hattache.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> *Indigo*



@NaturallyATLPCH 
To do it the right way, the whole process usually takes several hours. 

I'm always mixing them together, tryna' rush it through and then not totally pleased with the final Color.

So, today, since it's chilly outside, Imma sit here and do it the right way.  See what I end up with after doing the 2 Step which I haven't done in a minute.

And what's also funny, my scalp isn't itching.  Usually, it would be itching by now.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@NaturallyATLPCH
*cough* I'm thinkin' about doin' a little APB Cart.


----------



## flyygirlll2

I just ordered a puff cuff and Tshirt Turbie.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

flyygirlll2 said:


> *I just ordered a puff cuff and Tshirt Turbie.*


@flyygirlll2
I'm thinking about doing a little APB Cart?  Maybe?

Speaking of Turbie's.  It was comfortable to sleep in.  I had two Plastic Caps under it.  No leakage, no spillage, Pillow cases stayed nice and dry and clean.


----------



## Saludable84

Added the mud mask to my cart. 

@flyygirlll2 thats why I bought 5 the first time. Inwas too heavy handed today but I'll wait until BF to purchase more.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Saludable84 said:


> Added the mud mask to my cart.
> 
> * thats why I bought 5 the first time.* Inwas too heavy handed today but I'll wait until BF to purchase more.



@Saludable84
5 of what?


----------



## Saludable84

Vendors going into the NY:

APB
Naturelle Grow
SM
Silk Dreams (leave in only) 
DB 
MHC
QB
Cream and Coco (sales only) 
Jakeala 
Sarenzo (mostly body and Hair Jelly)


----------



## Saludable84

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Saludable84
> 5 of what?



Sugar Spun Reconstructor


----------



## flyygirlll2

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> My testimony is in my Avi. Y'all see what I'm working with over here


Same here lol. These ssks been working my nerves.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl 
What's Up Curl-Gurl?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Saludable84 said:


> *Sugar Spun Reconstructor*



@Saludable84
Yeah, that shipping is high.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> Lemme tell y'all how good that mask was. I didn't detangle my hair until I applied my Alikay Naturals Lemongrass Leave In and that was right before styling. Not one tangle, and I only cut out one SSK. One.
> 
> Both UCS and Ayurvedic Masks are both winners. Can't wait to try that Pumpkin one.


Told ya that mask was great. My must haves DC's from APB 

Ayurvedic mask
Pumpkin mask
Not easily broken
Lemongrass detox
Bamboo & algae


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> What's Up Curl-Gurl?


@IDareT'sHair 
Trying to catch up


----------



## flyygirlll2

@IDareT'sHair My APB cart is loaded about now 

That Puff Cuff Turbie looked cute so of course I just had to get it lol. 

@Saludable84  Oh ok. Please do a review whenever you can. I'm still interested in trying it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *Told ya that mask was great. My must haves DC's from APB*
> 
> Ayurvedic mask
> Pumpkin mask
> Not easily broken
> Lemongrass detox
> *Bamboo & algae*


@curlyhersheygirl
I think I have Bamboo & Algae. 
Got it from Hattache....Um...I mean @NaturallyATLPCH 

Where's your list of what goes/stays?  I need to see your list cause I know I forgot something.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

I still need to try the UCS from APB I'll add that to my list along with the sacha inchi and the garlic. I may have the garlic in my basement stash I'll have to check.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> I still need to try the UCS from APB I'll add that to my list along with the sacha inchi and the garlic. *I may have the garlic in my basement stash I'll have to check.*



@curlyhersheygirl

This All.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

That Organix came in handy.  I said I was going to switch VO5 to Organix for rinsing out Henna, so this did come in handy today.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

It's so hard to make a what stays list but here goes.
APB
QB (occasionally)
Oyin (occasionally)
HV
HTN
NG (occasionally)
DB (occasionally)
LRC (occasionally)
BN (occasionally)
Claudie
Jakeala
ST (occasionally)
Ouidad
CJ
Bask & Bloom ( occasionally)

The following didn't make the cut.
NurCreations
Siamese Twist
SSI ( need to offer larger sizes)
Bekura
Donna Marie
TPS
Keraveda

Undecided
Sarenzo
SM


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> 
> This All.


@IDareT'sHair


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Forgot Honey Handmade they won't make it either.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *It's so hard to make a what stays list but here goes.*
> 
> *The following didn't make the cut.
> SSI ( need to offer larger sizes)
> Bekura
> Donna Marie
> TPS
> Keraveda*


@curlyhersheygirl
Agreed about SSI.  But they will probably stay on mine (for now)
Unsure about TPS - I have them on my BF list if the Sale is good.
Bekura - is so over priced.  I have the Tonga Mousse on my list - but it depends on the %.
Donna Marie - I only buy Super Buttercreme.  This summer I bought Hair Whip which is nice but not necessary.
KeraVada - ended up on my Occasional list.  I do love that Crème Brule.

You left off: Marie Dean?  I recently got a small jar in a Swap.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *Forgot Honey Handmade they won't make it either.*


@curlyhersheygirl
I'm undecided about CCs Naturals too, which is an "Occasional"


----------



## Saludable84

flyygirlll2 said:


> @IDareT'sHair My APB cart is loaded about now
> 
> That Puff Cuff Turbie looked cute so of course I just had to get it lol.
> 
> @Saludable84  Oh ok. Please do a review whenever you can. I'm still interested in trying it.



I posted in Hits and misses


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl
I need to go down to the Basement with you!...


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> Agreed about SSI.  But they will probably stay on mine (for now)
> Unsure about TPS - I have them on my BF list if the Sale is good.
> Bekura - is so over priced.  I have the Tonga Mousse on my list - but it depends on the %.
> Donna Marie - I only buy Super Buttercreme.  This summer I bought Hair Whip which is nice but not necessary.
> KeraVada - ended up on my Occasional list.  I do love that Crème Brule.
> 
> You left off: Marie Dean?  I recently got a small jar in a Swap.


@IDareT'sHair 
I did she'll be MIA for most of next year so she took herself off my list lol. I'll reassess her when she returns


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *I did she'll be MIA for most of next year so she took herself off my list lol. I'll reassess her when she returns*


@curlyhersheygirl 
Yeah, my stash might be done *cough* by then.

What about CCs Naturals


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> I'm undecided about CCs Naturals too, which is an "Occasional"


@IDareT'sHair 
They'll be Occasional for me as well.
I also forgot to put BRB on the cut list. She needs to settle on her formulations


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> I need to go down to the Basement with you!...


@IDareT'sHair 
Lol
DH told me he'll get some industrial shelves for me for the basement stash. I told him don't do that because then there's no hiding


----------



## rileypak

How could I forget MyHoneyChild?!?? 
They're definitely going into 2017


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> Lol
> DH told me he'll get some industrial shelves for me for the basement stash.* I told him don't do that because then there's no hiding*



@curlyhersheygirl 
That's riiiiiiiiiiiight!

I know you Ain't 'bout to do no mess like that!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Lemme go rinse out this Indigo finally.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> That's riiiiiiiiiiiight!
> 
> I know you Ain't 'bout to do no mess like that!


@IDareT'sHair 
Exactly.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

It's taking everything in me to leave these braids in another 3 weeks. 

I want to try the whole Soultanicals bundle...but then I'd have to style it. Lol


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@CeeLex33 @shawnyblazes

What's on your "Who Goes and Who Stays" List for 2017?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *Exactly*.


@curlyhersheygirl 
That sounded like a "Trap" Glad you didn't fall for the okey-doke.


----------



## CeeLex33

IDareT'sHair said:


> @CeeLex33 @shawnyblazes
> What's on your "Who Goes and Who Stays" List for 2017?



Looking in the stash and my notes- will be back shortly!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *I also forgot to put BRB on the cut list. She needs to settle on her formulations*


@curlyhersheygirl
And she also started playing around with her shipping too.



rileypak said:


> *How could I forget MyHoneyChild?!??   T**hey're definitely going into 2017 *


@rileypak 
I was wondering about that?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

CeeLex33 said:


> *Looking in the stash and my notes- will be back shortly!*


@CeeLex33 
That sounds like I'll see you tomorrow!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My Natural Hair is more resistant to Henna than my Relaxed Hair.  Maybe because of Porosity Relaxed vs Natural.


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak
> I was wondering about that?



I corrected that already 
MHC definitely goes in the list. Along with the random stuff I tend to grab from CurlMart and Hattache.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

IDareT'sHair said:


> @CeeLex33 @shawnyblazes
> 
> What's on your "Who Goes and Who Stays" List for 2017?



All I know right now is APB is going nowhere.   

Ive been hoarding her lol.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

shawnyblazes said:


> *All I know right now is APB is going nowhere.   Ive been hoarding her lol*.


@shawnyblazes
Okay......

So....Who's going?


----------



## CeeLex33

Definites / On a Good Sale: 
Annabelle's Perfect Blends 
Hairveda
Sarenzo 
Jakeala
Cream & Coco 
My Honey Child
Curls
Curl Junkie
Bask & Bloom 
Naturelle Grow 
Qhemets
Oyin
Soultanicals 
Shescentit
Siamese Twists
Darcy's Botanicals
J Monique Naturals
Blue Rose Beauty
Bee Mine
KJ Naturals
Marie Dean 
Liquid Gold
Bel Nouvo

Probably nots:
Alikay Naturals
Afroveda
Keraveda
Silk Dreams  
Hydro Quench 
CC's Naturals
Texture Me Natural  

NOPE:
HONEY'S HANDMADE 
Claudie's
Komaza
Donna Marie
Camille Rose Naturals 
PuraBody or Amazon Rain 
Eden
Koils by Nature
NurCreations
Bekura 
Shea Moisture
Karen's Body Beauty


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@CeeLex33 
Good List!

Everybody came up with such good lists!


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> Well this year I stuck with the tried and true. I didn't venture out.
> 
> I am taking into 2017:
> Alikay Naturals
> Siamese Twists
> Shea Moisture
> Soultanicals
> APB
> Oh, I do need some As I Am Smoothing Gel
> Sarenzo
> Smooth Naturals (I like her Nourishing Mist)
> Jakeala (mainly soap)
> Naturale Grow (mainly DCs)
> 
> I may try a couple of new things (the vendor @Aggie talks about, I think Bella Naturals?) Her shipping is reasonable now. And this Miche DC I've been hearing about.


Here you go @IDareT'sHair ...my list.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@flyygirlll2
Did you do your list?


----------



## Saludable84

@CeeLex33 your NOPE list though


----------



## IDareT'sHair

IDareT'sHair said:


> @NaturallyATLPCH @rileypak
> *Excellent Posts Ladies!*



@NaturallyATLPCH
I already saw yours and rileypak's a while back.


----------



## CeeLex33

@Saludable84 
That darn Honey's Handmade- I LOVE her Pink Hibiscus DC but her CS skills are nonexistent SMH. 
Nope, nuh uh, nah son, just no LOL


----------



## flyygirlll2

IDareT'sHair said:


> @flyygirlll2
> Did you do your list?


Yes, I did my no ma'am list a few pages back I think. They were NurCreations and Hydroquench Systems. I also forgot to mention possibly Siamese Twists,  Honey Handmade, and Bekura. This may change depending on if these vendors can come correct in terms of cost, shipping, and inventory issues. 

Who I'm taking into 2017

APB
QB
MHC
NG ( occasionally for DC only) 
Hairveda ( occasionally for oil and cream rinse)
Sarenzo
TMN ( *depends)
Hattache 


* Has to be a good sale and communication needs to be improved... Otherwise bye *


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@flyygirlll2
Yeah, I remember HQS now.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

CeeLex33 said:


> *That darn Honey's Handmade- I LOVE her Pink Hibiscus DC* but her CS skills are nonexistent SMH.
> Nope, nuh uh, nah son, just no LOL


@CeeLex33
I feel the same way about this!

I saw that Hattache has her items, but I refused to look & see what they carried.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Aggie

Did you do your 2017 list yet?


----------



## Saludable84

I'm loving that Sarenzo Hair Jelly though. Let me find out I can do a WNG


----------



## CeeLex33

OOOO- I want to try Sarenzo's Hair Jelly and APB's Curl Gellee or whatever it's called.


----------



## Saludable84

CeeLex33 said:


> OOOO- I want to try Sarenzo's Hair Jelly and APB's Curl Gellee or whatever it's called.



I'm going to try APB but Sarenzo really has a nice hold and formula. It reminds me of flaxseed, but easier to play with.


----------



## Aggie

*Okay ladies here is my list:-*

*My Definite Repurchase List:*

Kerastase - deep conditioners - on the ground product line.
Redken - shampoos, rinse out and deep conditioners, leave-in - on the ground product line.
Matrix - Demi-Permanent Coloring System - on the ground product line.
Naturelle Grow - deep conditioners and leave-ins
APB - deep conditioners, hair creams
Shescentit - Hair butters and Riche Moisture Conditioner for sure
Bekura - but only the Tonga Mousse and Body Custard/Souffles and Body Lotions
Avlon/Keracare Shampoos, Deep Conditioners, Moisturizer, Leave-ins - on the ground product line.
Elucence - Shampoos only
Dudley's - only the DRC 28 Protein Treatment and the PCA Moisture Retainer


*My Not-So-Sure or One-Off List:*

MHC - I have not used anything that I have in this line as yet
Bask & Bloom - Haven't used anything yet
Soultanicals - Haven't used yet
Bel Nouvo - one off
Qhemet Biologics - Haven't used as yet so not sure
Rusk - I haven't used them yet but this might change depending on how my hair likes it.
Curl Junkie - I haven't used everything in this line as yet so I don't want to scratch it completely off my list as yet
Darcy's Botanicals - one off 
Oyin Handmade - one off
Donna Marie - I only love the Super Butter Creme, nothing else in this line


*Products I don't want to purchase again becuase I'm reducing the number of vendors I shop with:*

Camille Rose Naturals
4 Bella Naturale
Terrene Fusions
Siamese Twists
Shea Moisture
Brocato
Tigi Bed Head
Pureology
Jason Naturals
Macadamia Natural Oil 
Hydroquench Systems unless they can get their act together, then that might change in the future


*Vendors I have not tried but would love to at some point:
*
Jakeala
Sarenzo - just the creamy oils
Alikay Naturals
Deva Curl No Poo and One Conditioner

Okay ladies, that's it for now...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I forgot I gotta get: x1 16oz Oyin Hair Dew.  So, I guess Oyin is on my List (as a one-off), but I know I'll probably get it.

I am getting ready to open my last one.


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> 
> Did you do your 2017 list yet?


@IDareT'sHair 

Just completed it. The repurchase items are definitely going into 2017. The others I'm playing by air and will change according to how my hair behaves when I finally use them.

Although, I have to admit, that 4 Bella Naturale Flaxseed Gel is the bomb.com.net.gov.edu.org. It really does define my curls and plays well with NG leave-ins underneath. I might just make that a one-off. When it dried, it was a tiny bit crunchy, but nothing some refresher spray didn't fix to soften it back up. I didn't even have to use any gel to help it along. I know it would make an amazing wash-n-go gel plus it has some hold to it as well.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

IDareT'sHair said:


> @NaturallyATLPCH
> I already saw yours and rileypak's a while back.


Okay, I thought I saw a post where you were asking about it because you may have overlooked it? Or were you referring to something else?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Aggie
Nice List!

Very Detailed.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

The Siamese Twists Olive and Bhringraj cream...winning. Today has been a great Ayurveda day.
This has been a goot hair month thus far!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> *Or were you referring to something else?*



@NaturallyATLPCH
Something else!  But now I can't remember what???

Nah...You and rileypak were the 1st two that posted.


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> I forgot I gotta get: x1 16oz Oyin Hair Dew.  So, I guess Oyin is on my List (as a one-off), but I know I'll probably get it.
> 
> I am getting ready to open my last one.



I want to try some Oyin stuff but not sure if I want to add it to my list again . You know how sometimes, your hair behaves differently depending on the time of the year? Sorta like that .


----------



## IDareT'sHair

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> *The Siamese Twists Olive and Bhrinraj cream..,winning.
> This has been a goot hair month thus far!*


@NaturallyATLPCH
That's great news!


----------



## Aggie

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> The Siamese Twists Olive and Bhringraj cream...winning. Today has been a great Ayurveda day.
> This has been a goot hair month thus far!


Girl it is so good to see you enjoying your products so much


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Aggie said:


> I want to try some Oyin stuff but not sure if I want to add it to my list again . *You know how sometimes, your hair behaves differently depending on the time of the year? Sorta like that *.


@Aggie
I agree.  There is stuff I strictly use in the Fall/Winter and others in the Spring/Summer. 

But I know you are Tropical all year around.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

Yes, the Olive Bhringraj cream is a tad bit lighter than the Essential II. 
Why did I not rack up on these creams when she was doing all those sales? My hair LOVES them!


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> I agree.  There is stuff I strictly use in the Fall/Winter and others in the Spring/Summer.
> 
> But I know you are Tropical all year around.


@IDareT'sHair 

That is true. The temperature here hardly ever changes, ie, humidity rarely drops below 65% so my products generally performs the same year-round


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

Aggie said:


> Girl it is so good to see you enjoying your products so much


Thanks hun! It's nice to play in them, as @IDareT'sHair would say


----------



## Aggie

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> Thanks hun! It's nice to play in them, as @IDareT'sHair would say


yeah I agree, @IDareT'sHair has such a wonderful way of describing stuff. Makes me  too.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My Alikay should be here Monday.  Slow as Molasses.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@NaturallyATLPCH
You know you got me ready to play in the Mud with APB


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

IDareT'sHair said:


> @flyygirlll2
> Yeah, I remember HQS now.


Yeah, I need to make a h#ll no forever list . She would be right on there, along with Honey's Handmade, Duafe Naturals, and ButtersNBars.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

IDareT'sHair said:


> @NaturallyATLPCH
> You know you got me ready to play in the Mud with APB


You'll love it. I'm going to try it as a prepoo next.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> Yeah, I need to make a h#ll no forever list . *She would be right on there, along with Honey's Handmade, Duafe Naturals, and ButtersNBars.*


@NaturallyATLPCH
These are on mine too!  So is that Bejia Floral Naturals or whatever it was?  Is that still around.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> You'll love it. *I'm going to try it as a prepoo next*.


@NaturallyATLPCH 
That's how I use: Jakeala's Beau Vert and SM's Purification. 

I'll probably use Sarenzo's Peppermint & Tea Tree Clay the same way.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

IDareT'sHair said:


> @NaturallyATLPCH
> These are on mine too!  So is that Bejia Floral Naturals or whatever it was?  Is that still around.


Yes, I believe so. I never ordered from her.
I'm sure I'll think of more .


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @NaturallyATLPCH
> You know you got me ready to play in the Mud with APB


 hey me too @IDareT'sHair and @NaturallyATLPCH


----------



## IDareT'sHair

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> *Yes, I believe so. I never ordered from her.*
> I'm sure I'll think of more .


@NaturallyATLPCH
Turrible.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

I'm taking  APB, Qhemet, Cream and Coco, Bobeam,TMN, Sarenzo, Networks, Curl Origin, Shescentit.

I'm not taking Nurcreations, and for the life of me I can't think of anyone else at the moment.  Give me a few.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@shawnyblazes 
Good List!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

*Le Sigh* I still wanna buy something.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

shawnyblazes said:


> I'm taking  APB, Qhemet, Cream and Coco, Bobeam,TMN, Sarenzo, Networks, Curl Origin, Shescentit.
> 
> I'm not taking Nurcreations, and for the life of me I can't think of anyone else at the moment.  Give me a few.


I forgot about Bobeam. Her Toning and Complexion soap is HG for my face. Plus she is a sweet heart.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> *I forgot about Bobeam. Her Toning and Complexion soap is HG for my face. Plus she is a sweet heart.*


@NaturallyATLPCH
Oh YEAH!
BoBeam has managed to stay up there.  She stayed up there while we eliminated some of the Biggies! A-maz-ing!

And....She's just so NICE!


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

IDareT'sHair said:


> @NaturallyATLPCH
> Oh YEAH!
> BoBeam has managed to stay up there.  She stayed up there while we eliminated some of the Biggies! A-maz-ing!
> 
> And....She's just so NICE!


She is very sweet. She was out of the full sized Toning and Complexion bars when I inquired. She emailed me a few weeks later after they had cured; I didn't even ask her to.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@NaturallyATLPCH @shawnyblazes 
Isn't it amazing that BoBeam managed to end up on most of our lists while we took off some of the Major Playa's in the H-air Ca-re Game!


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

Anybody still use anything from J. Monique Naturals?


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

IDareT'sHair said:


> @NaturallyATLPCH @shawnyblazes
> Isn't it amazing that BoBeam managed to end up on most of our lists while we took off some of the Major Playa's in the H-air Ca-re Game!


Cause the major playas got off Etsy and lost their mind *ahum, HQS* while Laquita made the transition winning.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@NaturallyATLPCH
Her price point is great
Her discounts are good
Her shipping is reasonable & fast
Her DC'er is great

And she's just soooooooooo nice!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> *Anybody still use anything from J. Monique Naturals?*


@NaturallyATLPCH

@CeeLex33 still had them on her list.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@NaturallyATLPCH @Aggie
I want another 16oz BeeMine DC'er, but she always has 'you got to spend up to a certain amount to get the %' on her BF Sales, so I might just end up with an 8oz Jar from CM or Hattache.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

IDareT'sHair said:


> @NaturallyATLPCH @Aggie
> I want another 16oz BeeMine DC'er, but she always has 'you got to spend up to a certain amount to get the %' on her BF Sales, so I might just end up with an 8oz Jar from CM or Hattache.


Yeah, that's why I don't fool with her cause I ain't got time for no spending minimums. Hmph.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@divachyk 
When you get a chance, please list who you will be taking into 2017 and who you will be leaving behind.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> *Yeah, that's why I don't fool with her cause I ain't got time for no spending minimums. Hmph. *


@NaturallyATLPCH
Yeah, and her shipping is high too.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

IDareT'sHair said:


> @NaturallyATLPCH
> Yeah, and her shipping is high too.


I thought she used flat rate now?
Maybe I'm getting her confused with Alikay.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I'm continuing to narrow down my list and it's looking good. 

I just hope I don't get hung up on a lot of one-offs.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> *I thought she used flat rate now?*
> Maybe I'm getting her confused with Alikay.


@NaturallyATLPCH
Hmph.  Not sure?  Lemme go look.  New Site w/a bunch of Yipipo......

I didn't see anything about Flat Rate.  I may remove her from my list.

The 16oz DC'er is OOS.  I'll grab an 8oz from CM or Hattache.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@NaturallyATLPCH @flyygirlll2 @rileypak
Curly's Baby 'Da Strawberry won best Costume in the Toddler's category....


----------



## flyygirlll2

I forgot about Bee Mine. I've never tried anything from the brand but I do remember not being moved to buy due to their high arse shipping.

@IDareT'sHair I still feel like I want to buy something too even though I already purchased from Puff Cuff for the day


----------



## flyygirlll2

@IDareT'sHair Awwwwww.... I' m not surprised she was stunting with her little cute strawberry costume ​


----------



## IDareT'sHair

flyygirlll2 said:


> *Awwwwww.... I' m not surprised she was stunting with her little cute strawberry costume *


@flyygirlll2
Yep.  She looked Adorbs!


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

IDareT'sHair said:


> @NaturallyATLPCH @flyygirlll2 @rileypak
> Curly's Baby 'Da Strawberry won best Costume in the Toddler's category....



That's so great! I knew she looked adorable enough to win.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

flyygirlll2 said:


> I forgot about Bee Mine. I've never tried anything from the brand but I do remember not being moved to buy due to their high arse shipping.
> 
> @IDareT'sHair I still feel like I want to buy something too even though I already purchased from Puff Cuff for the day


I tried the balancing cream moisturizer. That was a while back.
Never looked back lol...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@NaturallyATLPCH 
It was a blanket-fuzzy-like fabric and the head piece was just like the top of a Strawberry.

The body part of the costume was the Berry


----------



## IDareT'sHair

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> *I tried the balancing cream moisturizer. That was a while back.
> Never looked back lol...*


@NaturallyATLPCH
Is this the Avocado R/O?  I have a 16oz bottle of this I got from Monique's Natural Hair Boutique on Sale for about 10 bucks.


----------



## flyygirlll2

I noticed after cleaning out my stash and giving stuff away,  that I don't have that many DC's. Before this, it would have been blasphemy to say I did'nt have much DC's.... but now I have more moisturizers, stylers, and some butters.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

flyygirlll2 said:


> *I noticed after cleaning out my stash and giving stuff away,  that I don't have that many DC's. Before this, it would have been blasphemy to say I did'nt have much DC's...*. but now I have more moisturizers, stylers, and some butters.


@flyygirlll2
Are you going to stock-up on DC'ers BF? 

What DC'ers do you really love?


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

IDareT'sHair said:


> @NaturallyATLPCH
> Is this the Avocado R/O?  I have a 16oz bottle of this I got from Monique's Natural Hair Boutique on Sale for about 10 bucks.


No @IDareT'sHair it's a cream in a jar.
I did look at that a while back but never purchased it.


----------



## flyygirlll2

IDareT'sHair said:


> @flyygirlll2
> Are you going to stock-up on DC'ers BF?
> 
> What DC'ers do you really love?



Girl, I didn't think I'd get to this point 
Yeah, now I have to look into stocking up on DC's for BF. 

I really love APB's UCS and Pumpkin Seed Conditioner. After @NaturallyATLPCH review of the Ayurvedic Mask, I'm planning to try that one. Others I like...

 DB Pumpkin Conditioner
NG Herbal Blends
SM Sacha Inchi ( once in a while)
SD Chocolate Bliss ( or whatever it's called) 
Jakeala Sweet Honey Hair Thang
Blue Roze Beauty Manuka Honey DC

The list of DC's that I like/work for my hair is not really long since my hair is finicky.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> *No it's a cream in a jar.*
> I did look at that a while back but never purchased it.


@NaturallyATLPCH
Oh Yeah...Luscious!  Yeah, I have two of those in my Stash. 

The Mango one and the Coconut One.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

flyygirlll2 said:


> *I forgot about Bee Mine*. *I've never tried anything from the brand but I do remember not being moved to buy due to their high arse shipping*. I still feel like I want to buy something too even though I already purchased from Puff Cuff for the day


@flyygirlll2
Yeah and then on top of that her Sales, you gotta spend a certain amount to get the discount.


----------



## CeeLex33

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> Anybody still use anything from J. Monique Naturals?



Yes, her DCS are pretty good. Hoping she has the 50% off sale again this year (fingers crossed)


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@CeeLex33
Did you do your Hair today?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

CeeLex33 said:


> *Yes, her DCS are pretty good. Hoping she has the 50% off sale again this year (fingers crossed)*


@CeeLex33
She normally does, doesn't she?

I bought several from this line when she 1st launched.


----------



## flyygirlll2

@IDareT'sHair I saw that too during Bee Mine sales, so I always ended up clicking out. It's like, either give the discount or don't instead of having to spend a certain amount. ANGTFD.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@flyygirlll2
Imma just get what I want from CM or Hattache (an 8oz).

The DC'er and the Luscious Hair Cream (or whatever it's called) are the only thing I buy on a regula' from this line.  But I don't need the Cream this BF.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I was gone get my 12oz HTN Lotion, but you gotta spend $40 to get the Free Shipping


----------



## flyygirlll2

IDareT'sHair said:


> I was gone get my 12oz HTN Lotion, but you gotta spend $40 to get the Free Shipping


From?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

flyygirlll2 said:


> *From?*


@flyygirlll2
Directly from HTN.


----------



## flyygirlll2

IDareT'sHair said:


> @flyygirlll2
> Directly from HTN.


Oh ok. I haven't ordered from there in a minute. The last couple of products I had from there, I ended up giving them away. I did like the Follicle spray ( I forget the name). I hate when I only want to buy one product but I have to spend extra just to get whatever...be it shipping or a discount


----------



## IDareT'sHair

flyygirlll2 said:


> Oh ok. I haven't ordered from there in a minute. *The last couple of products I had from there, I ended up giving them away. I did like the* *Follicle spray ( I forget the name). *I hate when I only want to buy one product but I have to spend extra just to get whatever...be it shipping or a discount


@flyygirlll2 
I hate that you gave those away w/o even trying them. *quit reminding me*

Yes, it's the Follicle Booster.  Good Stuff.


----------



## flyygirlll2

@IDareT'sHair I know. They're not cheap either so lesson learned. Yes, that is the name of it. I liked it when was relaxed and transitioning.


----------



## CeeLex33

@IDareT'sHair 
Nope, just a little NW21 and that's it. These mini twists will be coming down in another 2 weeks so I'll be debating on flat ironing or not then.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

I want to try Hydracare gel but their shipping is crazy.  $9 for one item.  

Hoping SM does something decent for BF.


----------



## KinksAndInk

Used up: HH shea + honey more than moisture butter (LE). 1 b/u that I will protect with my life. If this stuff were a regular product...as much as I don't like Valencia or whatever her name is... I'd suffer through all her nonsense to get my hands on this. Soft, moisturized hair for days. Just


----------



## bajandoc86

Totally forgot I was on 24 hr call today so my hair plans got pushed back to tomorrow. Meh.

I did get my hands on my goodies from the courier. I canNOT wait to crack open that brand new jar of APB simple hair creme.

I have decided when I reach BSL I will wear my hair out like 10% of the time  so I can try out some styling products.

ETA: HTN was one of the first product lines I tried out when I first joined this board and started my HHJ.  I remember that really really liked that follicle booster. I haven't tried anything from her in YEARS. Maybe I should revisit her this BF.


----------



## Saludable84

@NaturallyATLPCH 

You took it way back. Was there a gate on Duafe Naturals? I feel like that's what turned me off but there were some complaints. 

Being Flor..... my friend who put me on to BASK way back (like 4 years ago maybe) ordered from them and it took her like 3 months to get her stuff. Emails and emails and disputes. I kept telling her get your money back but apparently the stuff was that good. Finally, she opened a dispute and the product was marked "sent" so she didn't have to refund the money. Trifling. I told her I would never order from her. I think she ordered recently with less problem but I was still turned off. Tried the lotion and it was delicious but I still couldn't.


----------



## Saludable84

Morning everyone!


----------



## victory777

Used 2 Netwurks,  have 7 on back up. Lurking and adding to my BF list


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Saludable84 said:


> *Being Flor..... my friend who put me on to BASK way back (like 4 years ago maybe) ordered from them and it took her like 3 months to get her stuff. Emails and emails and disputes. I kept telling her get your money back but apparently the stuff was that good. Finally, she opened a dispute and the product was marked "sent" so she didn't have to refund the money. Trifling. I told her I would never order from her. *


@Saludable84
I had a similar issue with this same vendor.  Even with the Dispute - she lied and said she sent the items. 

As soon as they arrived (finally) I immediately put them in another box and swapped them with a previous poster in U1B1 that had told me about them.  I didn't open them, smell them and tried not to look at them.  Never Again!


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

I absolutely DESPISE when vendors do that to close a dispute; mark it as shipped.
And good morning ladies! 
My hair smells great. That Hawaiian Lei scent is really delicious. 
If I ever order again, I'll stick with the scents I've gotten. I'd venture out and try a strawberry scent but that's it.


----------



## Saludable84

Hair Jelly roughly 40% done after 2 uses 

Please don't mind the coffee in the mason jar


----------



## Saludable84

Sarenzo is closed. At least, no products are coming up.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

Saludable84 said:


> Sarenzo is closed. At least, no products are coming up.


Yes, they are closing to get ready for BF I think...let me check my email.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

KinksAndInk said:


> Used up: HH shea + honey more than moisture butter (LE). 1 b/u that I will protect with my life. If this stuff were a regular product...as much as I don't like Valencia or whatever her name is... I'd suffer through all her nonsense to get my hands on this. Soft, moisturized hair for days. Just


The only thing with wacko vendors like that is you will go through alladat to get it again and there will be consistency issues, it will not perform the same.

Stellar vendors with stellar customer service very rarely have any consistency issues and the performance is always the same. Think about the vendors that are raved about lol...


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Morning ladies
Just sitting with this hendigo on my hair.

We used up the following:
8oz BRB coconut hair milk ( discontinued, no backup)
16oz LACE silky aloe curl pudding ( nice but won't repurchase. no backup)
8oz SSI white chocolate cowash ( not sure if there is a backup. Not a repurchase)
8oz BoBeam cocoa cream ( multiple backups )


----------



## Saludable84

I will be adding BoBeam to the *Sales* list. DH loved her soaps for his body. I stopped a lot of my purchasing after I had DS so I used up what I had in here. 

LaQuita is bae. I will definitely continue to support. I've been eyeing her Conditioners anyway. Adding her to BF list as well.


----------



## Saludable84

Giving away NG Vanilla Fig, NurCreations Avocado and Green Tea (I don't have enough for another use), and CC Naturals Creamy Flax. 

Pulled out SM Manuka and Mafura. I need to go see who has them on sale and scoop 2 more up.


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> I'm continuing to narrow down my list and it's looking good.
> 
> *I just hope I don't get hung up on a lot of one-offs*.



This is my concern also @IDareT'sHair.


----------



## Aggie

Saludable84 said:


> Giving away NG Vanilla Fig, NurCreations Avocado and Green Tea (I don't have enough for another use), and CC Naturals Creamy Flax.
> 
> Pulled out SM Manuka and Mafura. I need to go see who has them on sale and scoop 2 more up.


@Saludable84 

Any reason why you're giving away the NG Vanilla Fig? I was thinking about buying that one during BF sales.


----------



## rileypak

Saludable84 said:


> Hair Jelly roughly 40% done after 2 uses
> 
> Please don't mind the coffee in the mason jar



I should have ordered more before the site closed...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My Bask & Bloom is here already (just ordered it yesterday) should be delivered tomorrow.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@rileypak
Hey Gurl!

What all are you waiting on?  I know you got some stuff yesterday.


----------



## Aggie

I picked up my Soultanicals Fall Hair Bundle yesterday but I haven't even opened any of them to do the sniff test . 

I better go see how they smell....


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Aggie 
ST'icals products usually smells really good


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> ST'icals products usually smells really good



Hunny Bunny, Yummy Mummy, Sugar Plum, Honey Bun, yes ma'am, they smell sooo good   

That 'It's not Honey' Deep Conditioner smells a lot like Bekura Yam Nectar too.
If only it performs the same or better. I can't wait to find out! Stay tuned for when I actually do use it...


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak
> Hey Gurl!
> 
> What all are you waiting on?  I know you got some stuff yesterday.



Hey Ms. T!
Waiting on Sarenzo, Puff Cuff... I feel like there is something I'm forgetting


----------



## bajandoc86

Can I have BSL hair like tomorrow? Is that too much to ask? LOL.


----------



## Aggie

Not getting them yet but I will be adding that family pack of Puff Cuffs to my stash soon...


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

bajandoc86 said:


> Can I have BSL hair like tomorrow? Is that too much to ask? LOL.


Right???


----------



## Saludable84

Aggie said:


> @Saludable84
> 
> Any reason why you're giving away the NG Vanilla Fig? I was thinking about buying that one during BF sales.



To much Avocado Oil. Doesn't work well with my hair.


----------



## Aggie

Saludable84 said:


> To much Avocado Oil. Doesn't work well with my hair.


Oh okay. Avocado is great on my hair thankfully. So I'll still get it then. Thanks hon.


----------



## Saludable84

rileypak said:


> I should have ordered more before the site closed...



I actually got an email on Thursday about it so made that purchase quick. She didn't say when (I don't believe) but I was too scared to wait.


----------



## Aggie

Oh I forgot to mention that I used up a jar of 4 Bella Naturale Babassu & Blueberry Deep Conditioner yesterday. I liked it but it's not a repurchase item though.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

bajandoc86 said:


> Can I have BSL hair like tomorrow? Is that too much to ask? LOL.


Can I just get past NL . Maybe, if I stop cutting.


----------



## Aggie

Just finished a second bottle of Netwurks 21 and cracked open my third bottle. I'm pretty much only using it on my edges, front and back.


----------



## Aggie

1 bottle of NG Hibiscus and Honey Leave in finished - a definite repurchase.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Just found a few deep conditioners.

1 unopened Jakeala Dope DC
1 1/2 left of Jakeala Flax Mallow DC

4  jars of J Monique DCs

Raw Honey DC
Bentonite and Rhassoul Detox
1/2 left Burdock Root and Nettle 
Irish Moss and Cocoa


-_-


----------



## Saludable84

Finished one APB Cleansing Creme.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

Just tried to make an infused oil. Epic fail.
Lemme stop this DIY mess and just keep buying stuff .


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

rileypak said:


> I should have ordered more before the site closed...


According to the email, the site will be closed for the rest of this month, not until Black Friday like I thought.
However, there won't be anymore sales until Black Friday.


----------



## Aggie

I forgot to report that I used up one 4oz sample jar of HQS Botanical Peppermint Coconut Intense Conditioning Repair Mask as a cowash. This stuff is loaded with slippability. Dag Nabbit, I want the full sized jars of this. It really is that good. Too bad I won't get it for obvious reasons that we all know though...Sigh!


----------



## Saludable84

I have too many leave ins open. That's really makes me sad. 
APB Cherry Kukui
Bekura Honey Latte
QB Moringa Tree
SD Wheat Germ Butter 

Want to try my Sarenzo Capuacu and CRN Moisture Milk, but the way my light-handed is set up, they won't be opened for another year


----------



## bajandoc86

I just finished a 4 oz jar of APB Simple Creme. About to use up an APB Whipped Cleansing Creme 8oz (will be finished by the next wash) and a Green Powerhouse Oil.

In terms of my cleansers/cleansing conditioners I will crack open the Blue Agave and Nectar Cleansing Conditioner next. I also have another Whipped Cleansing Creme, a Ayurvedic Cleansing Conditioner, and a Pumpkin & White Chocolate Co-wash unopened and in my stash.

My 2017 'Stay or Go' List is as follows:

Staying Fo Sho
APB (duh)
SSI - (just the Sugar Peach Conditioner)
Hot Combs - will get some more Hercules Sagemann clips
Reniece 
Wigs 

Haven't Bought in Years but Will Revisit
Curlformers
Qhemet Biologics

Will Try for the First Time
Sarenzo (will cop a few of those creamy oils during BF)
Siamese Twists
Naturelle Grow - the Vanilla Fig prepoo

Unlikely to Buy Again
Silk Dreams (her stuff is decent but between the lack of sales and no real place in my regimen for her products *shrugs*)
Soultanicals (unless the stuff I recently got blows my mind)
J Monique
Alikay Naturals
Bekura


----------



## Saludable84

bajandoc86 said:


> Silk Dreams (her stuff is decent but between the lack of sales and no real place in my regimen for her products *shrugs*)



I feel the same way about sales and she no longer has the dream big deals. I really do like her Wheat Germ and will revisit Destination Hydration. If her BF sale is decent (and by decent I mean not 15%) I will haul a few of each that will last me until the next BF. 

If she is not offering at least 25% (and that's a hard sale from her) I will eliminate her completely.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

So the Olive Bhringaraj cream from Siamese Twists is a winner. I just took my twists down to create my twist bun for the week. My hair felt soft, but somewhat strengthened.

I may try a wig for the first time, maybe a finger comber unit or so something that looks like a fuzzy TWA. I don't want any length.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

Saludable84 said:


> I feel the same way about sales and she no longer has the dream big deals. I really do like her Wheat Germ and will revisit Destination Hydration. If her BF sale is decent (and by decent I mean not 15%) I will haul a few of each that will last me until the next BF.
> 
> If she is not offering at least 25% (and that's a hard sale from her) I will eliminate her completely.


I do remember the Wheat Germ being phenomenal. But sales reel me in. Which is probably why I haven't purchased from her in a while.


----------



## bajandoc86

Saludable84 said:


> I feel the same way about sales and she no longer has the dream big deals. I really do like her Wheat Germ and will revisit Destination Hydration. If her BF sale is decent (and by decent I mean not 15%) I will haul a few of each that will last me until the next BF.
> 
> If she is not offering at least 25% (and that's a hard sale from her) I will eliminate her completely.



Yes her Wheat Germ Conditioner was one of my faves, but I can't deal with the 'sales' and long shipping times. Plus I have found another protein conditioner. So that's a wrap for me.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> *Lemme stop this DIY mess and just keep buying stuff *.



@NaturallyATLPCH

Gurl....I can't even be bothered!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@bajandoc86
Very Nice List!

Well ALL managed to come up with some Great Lists in this Thread

You Ladies ALL


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Calling on @Golden75 @BrownBetty

To come up with their Lists!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Finished Up:
x1 TMN "More Moisture" Hair Crème (no back ups)


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@NaturallyATLPCH
Glad to the Siamese Twists Olive is working great for you!


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

Great commonalities in the lists.
Great idea @IDareT'sHair !


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@NaturallyATLPCH 
Yes, there were a lot of similarities amongst the hard-core Product Junkies in this thread. 

Everyone's post was very interesting and made me 'think' and 'remember' a few things about products and vendors.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@NaturallyATLPCH
How often do you have to redo your Bun during the week?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@shawnyblazes @NaturallyATLPCH
What's up?  I need some PJ conversation.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

IDareT'sHair said:


> @NaturallyATLPCH
> How often do you have to redo your Bun during the week?


Hunty, I set that thing on Sunday and it doesn't come down until the weekend when I wash. Every now and then I'll take it down and cowash midweek then restyle it, but um, that hasn't happened in some weeks lol...

I set it and forget it.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Oh, I'm taking Soultanicals and Sheamoisture as well. I can't quit them yet.


IDareT'sHair said:


> @shawnyblazes @NaturallyATLPCH
> What's up?  I need some PJ conversation.



I'm reading hair threads making carts in my head.

I need a protective style.  I want a weave but how will I use the xcel21?

A wig might be a better bet but I don't want it to look wiggy.


I want SM to come up off a sale so I can buy this leave in.   I might have to dump SM if I can find a replacement via APB.  So far I haven't find anything like the leave in that leaves my naked hair supple and moist alone.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

I just use Refresher Sprays on it everyday.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> Hunty, I set that thing on Sunday and it doesn't come down until the weekend when I wash. Every now and then I'll take it down and cowash midweek then restyle it, but um, that hasn't happened in some weeks lol...
> 
> I set it and forget it.



Can you post a picture? @NaturallyATLPCH


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

Anybody cleanse their hair with clay? @Saludable84 don't you? Thinking of trying it.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> Anybody cleanse their hair with clay? @Saludable84 don't you? Thinking of trying it.


Me.  Nothing like it.  

Bentonite for cleansing and Rhassoul for extra moisturizing.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@NaturallyATLPCH
I use SM Purification to cleanse with 'on occasion' and I also use other Clays on Dry Hair as a Pre-Poo/Cleanser.

Granted, they are a 'mix' but they do have Clay in them.

I'll also be using: NG's Pink Clay, ST'icals Pumpkin Clay, Sarenzo's and Jakeala's Beau Vert.

ETA: I use it on dry hair


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

Here it is.


----------



## BrownBetty

Hi ladies

My list:

*Define Repurchase*
SSI - hair masks, cowash
APB - Every damn thing!
QM - Amla and olive oil heavy cream, CTDG
MHC - type 4 Cream
Alikay - leave in and oil
Oyin - leave in
Carols Daughter - Scalp refresher and Scalp purifier (crochet braids)

*Not sure*
Jakeala - I have a couple of DC I haven't used yet.  
Bobeam - I'm not sure if my hair really loves the DC in retrospect.  
Camille Rose - I have a DC from them that works ok.  I think I have a styling cream somewhere.

*No repurchase*
Shea Moisture - my hair has never liked anything from this line

*Want to try*
NG
SD
Bekura
HTN


----------



## BrownBetty

I finished up an Alikay oil, will repurchase.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

I never understood the hype with Silk Dreams.  

Claude either.  I tried her when she was on Fotki .

HTN, same thing.  Entire line up and wasn't pressed.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> Here it is.


What do you make the bun with? Your hair is lovely.  @NaturallyATLPCH


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@BrownBetty 
Great List!


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Just noticed a piece of your tattoo.  It looks beautiful @NaturallyATLPCH 

That subtle healthy sheen!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@NaturallyATLPCH 
Bunalicious!.....

Very Nice!  Shiny & Healthy.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

shawnyblazes said:


> *That subtle healthy sheen!*



@shawnyblazes - You put my thoughts perfectly into words.

@NaturallyATLPCH


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

@IDareT'sHair  what's your hair goal?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

shawnyblazes said:


> *what's your hair goal?*


@shawnyblazes 
Prolly BSB/BSL (Straightened).  I'll re-evaluate again once I get there.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

Thank you @IDareT'sHair and @shawnyblazes ! Lord knows I have struggled with this here head over the years. I might be on track somewhere .

I use a knee high and secure it like I'm going to do a puff, but instead of leaving the puff out, I take random sections in the puff, twirl the end, and sort of roll them in, tuck, then pin. It sounds like a lot, but these only take less than five minutes.

That Olive and Bhringraj cream gave it some serious shine! I noticed it when it was twisted yesterday.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

shawnyblazes said:


> I never understood the hype with Silk Dreams.
> 
> Claude either.  I tried her when she was on Fotki .
> 
> HTN, same thing.  Entire line up and wasn't pressed.



I tried Claudie too. The scents alone were a turn off but the product performance was just...meh...


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> Thank you @IDareT'sHair and @shawnyblazes ! Lord knows I have struggled with this here head over the years. I might be on track somewhere .
> 
> I use a knee high and secure it like I'm going to do a puff, but instead of leaving the puff out, I take random sections in the puff, twirl the end, and sort of roll them in, tuck, then pin. It sounds like a lot, but these only take less than five minutes.
> 
> That Olive and Bhringraj cream gave it some serious shine! I noticed it when it was twisted yesterday.



I'm going to try this.  I just look super young with a puff bun.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

IDareT'sHair said:


> @shawnyblazes
> Prolly BSB/BSL (Straightened).  I'll re-evaluate again once I get there.


Are you leaning towards being a straight natural? @IDareT'sHair


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

shawnyblazes said:


> I'm going to try this.  I just look super young with a puff bun.



It's perfect for someone who wants to bun but hair isn't long enough. Dam out growing hair lol...

That's why it's taking forever to get length .


----------



## IDareT'sHair

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> *That Olive and Bhringraj cream gave it some serious shine! I noticed it when it was twisted yesterday*.



@NaturallyATLPCH 
Yep.  Da' Shine is Serious!


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Oh, I want to try Up north naturals lineup as well.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

shawnyblazes said:


> *Are you leaning towards being a straight natural?*


@shawnyblazes
Not Sure?

I have Zero Skills and this would require me to visit a Salon (which I really don't want to do).

If I do decide I better get busy improving my technique.

ETA:  I still have to really learn this Natural Hair.  I am still in the learning phase and SSKs, Knots, Tangles continue to plague me.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@shawnyblazes Speaking of stuff I wanna try.....I am with @NaturallyATLPCH

I wouldn't mind trying 4Bella Naturals or whatever that line is called?

I made a mock cart a while back.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Alikay know they got some slow shipping......


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

IDareT'sHair said:


> Alikay know they got some slow shipping......


I haven't messed with this line in a long time.  

Loved the leave in and sage DC but not enough to repurchase.   The Shea Yogurt was the pits.   Too much Shea for my hair.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

shawnyblazes said:


> *I haven't messed with this line in long time.  Loved the *leave in and *sage DC* but not enough to repurchase.   *The Shea Yogurt was the pits.   Too much Shea for my hair.*


@shawnyblazes
Yeah.  Super Slow.

I like the Honey & Shea DC'er too!

I love the Shea Yogurt.  I have a back up on the way, I guess.

I still have the Avocado DC'er I haven't tried yet.


----------



## rileypak

I have an okra gel and an okra/flax gel in a cart. 
I need to stop


----------



## IDareT'sHair

IDareT'sHair said:


> @shawnyblazes*I still have the Avocado DC'er I haven't tried yet*.



@shawnyblazes


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> *I have an okra gel and an okra/flax gel in a cart.*
> I need to stop


@rileypak 
From who?


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak
> From who?



Sweet Curls Elixirs on Etsy


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

IDareT'sHair said:


> @shawnyblazes Speaking of stuff I wanna try.....I am with @NaturallyATLPCH
> 
> I wouldn't mind trying 4Bella Naturals or whatever that line is called?
> 
> I made a mock cart a while back.


I've got a couple of DCs in my cart for 4bella. If her discount is right, I might budge.

Just bought my Slap caps in olive, purple, and the gray one was free. Free shipping and I had a 10% discount.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

Love, love, love Alikay's Lemongrass leave in. That stuff really melts my tangles.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> *I've got a couple of DCs in my cart for 4bella. If her discount is right, I might budge.*



@NaturallyATLPCH 
Me too!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> *Sweet Curls Elixirs on Etsy*



@rileypak
Never heard of this line before.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> *Love, love, love Alikay's Lemongrass leave in. That stuff really melts my tangles*.


@NaturallyATLPCH 
I tried "Knots Be Gone" or "Knot No More" or whatever the other one was called. 

I was scurrrd to mess with this one, because of the Lemongrass.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@shawnyblazes 
I might get NW21 Cream to use as an overnight treatment.


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak
> Never heard of this line before.



Someone posted about it on the forum some time ago. I've had a cart for a while but finally added what additions I wanted to each gel tonight...


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

IDareT'sHair said:


> @shawnyblazes
> I might get NW21 Cream to use as an overnight treatment.



I want to try it with heat and see how my hair feels. 

Hope I'm not putting too much protein in my hair.  I'll access it soon.


----------



## bajandoc86

@rileypak 

Imma need to stop fooling with you. Why am I on this curl elixir site?

I'm going to bed y'all.


----------



## MileHighDiva

Rollin' into 2017 with my reliable lines that never do me wrong*:
-Bee Mine
-Hairveda
-Qhemet Biologics
-My Honey Child
-Silk Dreams**

One Offs:
-B.A.S.K/Bekura Palm Tapioca
-CRN Curl Love and Almond Jai
-Komaza Care Protein Rx
-L.A.C.E/Bask in Bloom Brahmi DC
-Sarenzo Creamy Oil

Made the Stash Squad in 2016:
-Jakeala
-LRC Shake & Go
-Netwurks X21
-Soultanicals
-She Scent It***

Undetermined (Haven't Used):
-Bel Nouvo
-Hydratherma Naturals
-Jessicurl

Leaving Behind:
-Alikay****
-Bobeam ( I really wanted my hair to like Laquita's products)
-Blue Roze Beauty
-Keraveda

Want to Buy/Try:
-APB
-Curl Junkie
-The rest of Curls Blueberry line
-Mane Choice Ancient Egyptian Gold line

* I consistently use various products from these lines

** I guess I'm the only person still rollin' with SD.  That line was custom made for my hair, 

***I'm still mad that nobody told me about the Coco Creme LI Condish earlier 

****Smells like Lemon Pledge not sure if it dissipates or not.  So does the HTN Aloe Enhanced Twisting Cream.  If I can find the receipt, I'm taking the Alikay back. I don't know why I didn't smell this in the store.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@MileHighDiva 
Nice List Ms. Lady!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My Bask & Bloom should arrive today.  No Clue about Alikay.  It hasn't moved.


----------



## rileypak

Morning ladies! 

I'm over here thinking about what I'm going to open next in the race to make the BF list.
Probably one of the APB hair lotions...thinking the Cherry Kukui one.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@rileypak
Hey Lady!

Just came back from Hattache.

My Cart "could" knock a bunch of stuff out and 1 Ship cost.

The only problem......she told me: _"She has some "contracts with certain vendors that only allow In-Store Purchases Only"
_
But she didn't say "who" those Vendors were? 

I asked about Naturalista, because I buy that every BF and luckily that wasn't one of them.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@rileypak
My Alikay updated an just got here.  Not sure I'll get it today tho'.  Probably tomorrow.


----------



## rileypak

@IDareT'sHair

I need to start my Hattache cart 
I wish they'd list on the site who won't be available for online purchase


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@rileypak
I bet they "wait" until around BF. 

I should email them and ask them to list that in advance.

This could "drastically" change my list.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

rileypak said:


> Morning ladies!
> 
> I'm over here thinking about what I'm going to open next in the race to make the BF list.
> Probably one of the APB hair lotions...thinking the Cherry Kukui one.



Good morning!

 I have a cartful of lotions that Pjaye mentioned.  My hair does so well without shea butter , coconut oil( anything that acts like coconut oil) and aloe.  Its just rare to find.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@shawnyblazes
Hey Gurhl....


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

IDareT'sHair said:


> @shawnyblazes
> Hey Gurhl....



Hey lady!  How was your Sunday? @IDareT'sHair


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@rileypak  Convo has been sent! 

My Cart could be adversely affected by this.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

shawnyblazes said:


> *Hey lady!  How was your Sunday?*



@shawnyblazes 
Just great Sis.  Hope yours was too.  Getting ready for a busy week
.

ETA:  My Stand Up Dryer broke and my neighbor couldn't fix it, so I am looking/needing to replace that.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

IDareT'sHair said:


> @shawnyblazes
> Just great Sis.  Hope yours was too.  Getting ready for a busy week
> .
> 
> ETA:  My Stand Up Dryer broke and my neighbor couldn't fix it, so I am looking/needing to replace that.



It was very relaxing.  This week will be busy at work.  I think Josiah gave me his cold.  I need to take some vitamin D as soon as I get home.  I forgot this morning.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@shawnyblazes
Hope you feel better 

Take Care of yourself and take some Vitamin C too!


----------



## bajandoc86

shawnyblazes said:


> Good morning!
> 
> I have a cartful of lotions that Pjaye mentioned.  My hair does so well without shea butter , coconut oil( anything that acts like coconut oil) and aloe.  Its just rare to find.



My hair doesn't like shea butter much either. It has to be lower down in the list of ingredients or not at all. That's why I love APB simple cream, UCS and LI.  No shea butter at all.

I also have to be careful with coconut oil. As a prepoo/detangling aid and in deep conditioners I love it. But I can't apply it on a regular basis between washes as my strands can start to feel dry and stiff.

ETA: How can I forget aloe. I had also tried Aloe vera juice/gel in the earlier part of my hair journey and lets just say it's a no. So many products have in aloe tho, which is another reason I rock with APB. Lots of options without any of these three ingredients.


----------



## rileypak

@IDareT'sHair 
Hopefully that list doesn't affect my cart


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> *Hopefully that list doesn't affect my cart *



@rileypak
I know.  Mine too!

I will let you know when I hear back from them.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

@NaturallyATLPCH  Good morning, ( when you see this), How do you stretch your hair after washing for your bun?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Inashi had a Sale over the Weekend that went into my SPAM. 

A lot of the Sale notifications (HTN, CM etc..) are being dumped into my SPAM.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I'll go back through and review all our lists again, to see if there is anything I overlooked for my own personal stash.


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> Inashi had a Sale over the Weekend that went into my SPAM.
> 
> A lot of the Sale notifications (HTN, CM etc..) are being dumped into my SPAM.



Inahsi's prices are still reduced on the site under the eight ounce products tab


----------



## bajandoc86

@NaturallyATLPCH I love twist buns! I used to do em frequently when I actually wore my hair in styles. 

2nd pic is when my hair got a bit longer.


----------



## rileypak

@bajandoc86
@NaturallyATLPCH

Those buns


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

bajandoc86 said:


> @NaturallyATLPCH I love twist buns! I used to do em frequently when I actually wore my hair in styles.
> 
> 2nd pic is when my hair got a bit longer.



how do you stretch your hair after washing?

 Im 99% 4a and 1%4b above my ears.  When I wash my hair its super curly.  I have to fully detangle to get a stretched look and it drives me nuts.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@bajandoc86 
Gurl....You Laid that O-U-T


----------



## bajandoc86

@shawnyblazes

I used to give each section a good comb through with the DC in and then divide my hair in big plaits, rinse the DC thoroughly and then pin them around my head (kinda like if I was wrapping relaxed hair) to get maximum stretch. Then once fully dry I would take them down and separate them out gently. That gave me a good stretch to do this style. I'd pik out my roots and smooth my hair upward into the bun and tie it down.

Thanks @IDareT'sHair!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> *Inahsi's prices are still reduced on the site under the eight ounce products tab *



@rileypak
Thanks Lady!  Made a Mock Cart.  Shipping Cost. 

I love that Mint R/O.  And wanted a b/up of the Mango Restorative Masque.


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak
> Thanks Lady!  Made a Mock Cart.  Shipping Cost.
> 
> I love that Mint R/O.  And wanted a b/up of the Mango Restorative Masque.



That sucks...
I started getting their stuff from Hattache so I didn't remember what Inahsi's shipping was like


----------



## Saludable84

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> Anybody cleanse their hair with clay? @Saludable84 don't you? Thinking of trying it.



I use bentonite 1x a month just mixed with water. I like it a lot. It's my clarifying substitute. In between i may use kaolin just to get rid of the excess butters, but the APB has been doing ok with 1x a week use.


----------



## Saludable84

rileypak said:


> Morning ladies!
> 
> I'm over here thinking about what I'm going to open next in the race to make the BF list.
> Probably one of the APB hair lotions...thinking the Cherry Kukui one.



Morning. I love Cherry Kukui. It's very light but gets the job done and you don't need a lot. I added the peach one (bought it once but gave away before trying) and hazelnut. 

As for the rest of that cart....


----------



## Saludable84

@bajandoc86  to that bun
@shawnyblazes i have the QB Moringa Tree and I'm not feeling the coconut oil in it. I had to give it a rest. I don't want to give it away but it was making my hair a tad hard over time. At this point Shea Butter can only be in DC. Aloe is a no all the way around. Avocado only in LI and it has to be with a heavy butter. Coconut oil only in DC and even then, not by a lot. Glycerin is rarely my friend outside of DC.

APB is just more conscious of not using the same things as other vendors in her products. I see that with very few vendors.


----------



## rileypak

Saludable84 said:


> Morning. I love Cherry Kukui. It's very light but gets the job done and you don't need a lot. I added the peach one (bought it once but gave away before trying) and hazelnut.
> 
> As for the rest of that cart....



Mine is ridiculous  
I hope I do like it. I'll be trying that one, the Papaya Pear one, and the Cupuacu Avocado one in the next few weeks.


----------



## Beamodel

I had placed 3 Orders with Sarenzo. This morning I got an email with a gift certificate refunding me for two of the shipping fees. That was nice, because they are shipping all 3 orders together.


----------



## Saludable84

rileypak said:


> Mine is ridiculous
> I hope I do like it. I'll be trying that one, the Papaya Pear one, and the Cupuacu Avocado one in the next few weeks.



I might have pear in my cart but not a fan of prickly pear. I'll still try. Capuacu is really just ok my hair, but I think it's because I'm expecting more and it really not a heavy butter. I think it but I have to stop expecting more from it.


----------



## Aggie

*Giving away:*

BB Castor Oil Moisturizer
1 bottle of Netwurks Excel 21 
1 bottle of APB Blue Agave Nectar Spritz
1 jar of Bel Nouvo Coco Castor Pudding


----------



## Aggie

*Found some other stuff so also giving away:*

APB Cherry Berry Bling Moisturizing Conditioner
DE Honey & Shea Edge Tamer
HQS Whipped Brazilian Cocoa with Honey Twisting Creme
NG Chamomile & Burdock Root Moisturizing Deep Conditioner


----------



## Aggie

*Okay I keep finding stuff so I have to add 2 more give-aways:*

CRN Curl Maker
Jason Naturals Thin To Thick Conditioner


----------



## BrownBetty

I will add Sarenzo to my list. I like the creamy oil a lot. The vanilla musk has a playdoh undertone that i hate but it makes my skin feel great.   I can use it in my hair sparingly.


----------



## divachyk

Ladies, dh & I got some great news today...treatment is working and there is limited activity remaining. Chemo continues but we've come a long way. At the start of this, local Dr's were not hopeful but GOD is working this thing out. Won't HE do it.

I feel like hitting pay nah!


----------



## BrownBetty

divachyk said:


> Ladies, dh & I got some great news today...treatment is working and there is limited activity remaining. Chemo continues but we've come a long way. At the start of this, local Dr's were not hopeful but GOD is working this thing out. Won't HE do it.
> 
> I feel like hitting pay nah!



That is great news! Go ahead and hit pay nah!


----------



## bajandoc86

divachyk said:


> Ladies, dh & I got some great news today...treatment is working and there is limited activity remaining. Chemo continues but we've come a long way. At the start of this, local Dr's were not hopeful but *GOD is working this thing out. Won't HE do it.*
> 
> I feel like hitting pay nah!



AMEN! I am super happy to hear this. Funny enough you crossed my mind just this weekend. Lots of love sis.


----------



## rileypak

@divachyk


----------



## rileypak

Got my t-shirt turban. I like the print, feels really soft, and is generously sized as well.


----------



## Saludable84

@divachyk prayer circles work!!!! We prayed too hard for you and your husband in here. That news is wonderful


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

Hey ladies!
@shawnyblazes , I stretch my hair in twists or I'll rollerset. It's easier for me to just do chunky twists all over. That's usually my routine on wash day.

LOVE THE BUN @bajandoc86 ! #hairgoals

My Jakeala shipped today. Well I got a shipping notification.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

divachyk said:


> Ladies, dh & I got some great news today...treatment is working and there is limited activity remaining. Chemo continues but we've come a long way. At the start of this, local Dr's were not hopeful but GOD is working this thing out. Won't HE do it.
> 
> I feel like hitting pay nah!



To God be all the Glory.  Im more than happy for the both of you!!!!!


----------



## divachyk

Thank you ladies...keep on praying...it's working!!

@rileypak, I ordered 1 turban, loved it and ordered another. Nice and roomy. The material is very gentle and soft. Mine is black on one side and grey on the other IIRC. I hope my second one is red.


----------



## MileHighDiva

@divachyk 
Happy to hear the "Good News!"   He listens to our prayers!


----------



## divachyk

I hit pay nah and it felt good! Slap must have reactivated their sale. Boom! (and I purchased some Ugg slippers. Ok I'm done now...maybe)


----------



## rileypak

divachyk said:


> @rileypak, I ordered 1 turban, loved it and ordered another. Nice and roomy. The material is very gentle and soft. Mine is black on one side and grey on the other IIRC. I hope my second one is red.



I may have just ordered a second one too 
Crossing my fingers for red or navy...


----------



## divachyk

rileypak said:


> I may have just ordered a second one too
> Crossing my fingers for red or navy...



I didn't know every one differed. @rileypak


----------



## rileypak

divachyk said:


> I hit pay nah and it felt good! Slap must have reactivated their sale.



Looks like they did!!!
Make sure it shows up in your email. I had to contact them to make sure mine was added because I didn't see it even though I chose it when I was checking out.
And I may be considering another three slaps as well


----------



## Saludable84

rileypak said:


> Looks like they did!!!
> Make sure it shows up in your email. I had to contact them to make sure mine was added because I didn't see it even though I chose it when I was checking out.
> And I may be considering another three slaps as well





You don't need every color. And this is coming from someone who be ride or die with you always


----------



## flyygirlll2

@divachyk I'm so happy to hear that good news about your DH


----------



## rileypak

Saludable84 said:


> You don't need every color. And this is coming from someone who be ride or die with you always



 ...okay


----------



## Saludable84

rileypak said:


> ...okay



But I went back to the website


----------



## bajandoc86

What is a SLAP? And do I need one?


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

Awesome news @divachyk , congrats on the great news!

@bajandoc86 Slap is a satin lined cap, very stylish, I just discovered them. I have 3 with 3 on the way. If the sale is still going on, I might add more colors .


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I am So MIFFED!
My "Partial" Alikay Order arrived today with x1 item. 

My other product is OOS and on back order.  

It would have been nice if she would have asked me if I wanted to wait or wanted a Refund.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

PIPER WAI, HAIRFINITY, ORIGINAL MOXIE, CURL JUNKIE

Will not be available On-Line via HATTACHE!


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

IDareT'sHair said:


> I am So MIFFED!
> My "Partial" Alikay Order arrived today with x1 item.
> 
> My other product is OOS and on back order.
> 
> It would have been nice if she would have asked me if I wanted to wait or wanted a Refund.


Oh no Alikay. That is NOT COOL!!!


----------



## MileHighDiva

rileypak said:


> Got my t-shirt turban. I like the print, feels really soft, and is generously sized as well.


We have the same print.  I love the size!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@divachyk 


Great News!


----------



## rileypak

MileHighDiva said:


> We have the same print.  I love the size!



The size is wonderful


----------



## MileHighDiva

@NaturallyATLPCH, how quickly does the lemon smell dissipate with the Alikay Lemongrass LI?  Or, does it linger for a long time?


----------



## Saludable84

IDareT'sHair said:


> I am So MIFFED!
> My "Partial" Alikay Order arrived today with x1 item.
> 
> My other product is OOS and on back order.
> 
> It would have been nice if she would have asked me if I wanted to wait or wanted a Refund.



I haven't gotten feedback from my real life PJs so she's never been on my list but I don't like that!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Saludable84 @NaturallyATLPCH
Yeah, at least give me the option to wait or to get my money back.  Talmbout it is on backorder and will ship when it becomes available.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

MileHighDiva said:


> @NaturallyATLPCH, how quickly does the lemon smell dissipate with the Alikay Lemongrass LI?  Or, does it linger for a long time?


It doesn't linger. When I finish my hair, my Siamese Twists fragrances overpower it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Oh, on a more pleasant note....My Bask & Bloom Brahmi also came today.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

@IDareT'sHair 
Thanks for the heads up. I got my 3 slaps and found a 15% off coupon code so that took some more $$ off


----------



## Saludable84

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Saludable84 @NaturallyATLPCH
> Yeah, at least give me the option to wait or to get my money back.  Talmbout it is on backorder and will ship when it becomes available.



That's unacceptable. She doesn't want to refund the money.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl

No Worries!

Are you the only one that wears them or does Kurl-Kidz B wear them too?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

*cough*

I should hit paynah on something to celebrate @divachyk 's Praise Report.


----------



## Saludable84

Ima hit paynah on some CTDG tomorrow in her honor


----------



## Aggie

divachyk said:


> Ladies, dh & I got some great news today...treatment is working and there is limited activity remaining. Chemo continues but we've come a long way. At the start of this, local Dr's were not hopeful but GOD is working this thing out. Won't HE do it.
> 
> I feel like hitting pay nah!


Wow, this is such good news. I am so happy for you and still pray that your hubby gets stronger and stronger everyday.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> 
> No Worries!
> 
> Are you the only one that wears them or does Kurl-Kidz B wear them too?


@IDareT'sHair 
B wears it too.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

Received a shipping notification for the Slap caps I ordered last night.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *B wears it too.*



@curlyhersheygirl
Glad you were able to pick up a few!


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

What chall up in here buying ...


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> Glad you were able to pick up a few!


@IDareT'sHair 
I'm so glad I didn't hesitate.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *I'm so glad I didn't hesitate.*


@curlyhersheygirl
And I'm so glad you found an additional 15%.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

I used Sarenzo's ACV and Bentonite Clay soap. Man, that soap felt so silky on my skin! I can only imagine what Bentonite Clay and ACV will do to my hair.


----------



## Saludable84

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> I used Sarenzo's ACV and Bentonite Clay soap. Man, that soap felt so silky on my skin! I can only imagine what Bentonite Clay and ACV will do to my hair.



You LoPo so I wouldn't mess with no ACV but the bentonite..... it will unclump your hair and it will definitely be bigger for about a week. After I use clay, my buns are noticeably bigger and harder to put in a pony.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

good morning!!!

 Im about to hoard some Xcel 21.  My hair is on the grow.  Its very thick now and thats saying something.


----------



## KinksAndInk

shawnyblazes said:


> good morning!!!
> 
> Im about to hoard some Xcel 21.  My hair is on the grow.  Its very thick now and thats saying something.


 I was just saying that I want to get 12 bottles for BF. I love this stuff.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

KinksAndInk said:


> I was just saying that I want to get 12 bottles for BF. I love this stuff.



Right ,right! @KinksAndInk


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Mernin' NetWurks21 Heads!

I'd be right there with ya'll if my scalp didn't itch so durn bad.

@shawnyblazes @rileypak @KinksAndInk


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl
You gone get the QB Samples? 

I thought about it, but I don't need no durn samples!  I wonder how much they are tho'?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I'm still "nursing" 1/2 bottle of NW21  Not sure when I'll pull it back out.


----------



## rileypak

@IDareT'sHair

Morning!
I think I'm still okay with the spray because I'm not using anything else on my scalp at the moment. 
When the cold weather kicks in, I may be in trouble


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@rileypak 
That's good news.

My Scalp was getting/feeling dry, so that's why I was layering it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I'm waiting on a response from Alikay.  Got my money tied up.  

I could be using that for something else.


----------



## KinksAndInk

@IDareT'sHair it sucks that you're having scalp issues. I wonder what's causing them.


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak
> That's good news.
> 
> My Scalp was getting/feeling dry, so that's why I was layering it.



Yeah...
I'm going to have to start figuring out a combo for the NW21 cause I definitely want to keep using it for the rest of the year. I may just have to do NW21 and APB Daily Refresher Spray and hope that's enough to keep my scalp happy.


----------



## Aggie

This morning I used up a small jar of HQS Slip Conditioner to cowash my hair. It was not too bad and I don't know why. The previous jar I used was crap.  I still have a large jar left so I'm hoping that it is okay like the small jar I used this morning. I will be wearing my hair in a bun for the rest of the week and cowashing every morning, so I might end up finishing that jar I have left.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@KinksAndInk 
No, I'm not having scalp issues.  I was having itching from NW21.  It was probably caused by what I was using with it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> *What chall up in here buying* ...



@NaturallyATLPCH
I wanna hit PayNah on something celebrating Divachyk's "Praise Report" but I still haven't pulled the Trigger on anything.

I'll see what's going down this weekend in the Sales Thread.


----------



## rileypak

Wash day is tomorrow since I'll be busy this weekend and it will be a mostly APB wash day. 
Plan to use the Pumpkin Seed Mask, Cherry Kukui lotion, and the Whipped Cupuacu Butter. Fingers crossed!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> Wash day is tomorrow since I'll be busy this weekend and *it will be a mostly APB wash day. *
> *Plan to use the Pumpkin Seed Mask, Cherry Kukui lotion, and the Whipped Cupuacu Butter. Fingers crossed!*


@rileypak 
Sounds Delish!


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

I'm going to do mainly Soultanicaals on Saturday. I cant wait!  Im going to attempt a braidout. May the force be with me.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@shawnyblazes
What you using wash day?


----------



## rileypak

Forgot to add that I'll use the.Blackberry Vanilla leave in spray to give my ends a little dose of protein too.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

shawnyblazes said:


> *I'm going to do mainly Soultanicaals on Saturday. I cant wait!  Im going to attempt a braidout. May the force be with me.*



@shawnyblazes
We were posting at the same time about the same thing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@shawnyblazes @rileypak
Anybody getting those QB samples?


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

IDareT'sHair said:


> @shawnyblazes @rileypak
> Anybody getting those QB samples?


Im not about that sample life.  Its straight full sizes with QB. @IDareT'sHair


----------



## IDareT'sHair

shawnyblazes said:


> *Im not about that sample life.  Its straight full sizes with QB.*



@shawnyblazes
Yeah, I know.  Whack Deal. 

When I first saw QB, it was about to be on.  Until I read it.


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> @shawnyblazes @rileypak
> Anybody getting those QB samples?



Nope. I have full sizes already of everything I want to try from the line. 
I still wish the Honeybush Tea Gel was coming back...


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

rileypak said:


> Nope. I have full sizes already of everything I want to try from the line.
> I still wish the Honeybush Tea Gel was coming back...



bump that Honeybush tea gel, BRING back that Karaday spray


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> Nope. I have full sizes already of everything I want to try from the line.
> *I still wish the Honeybush Tea Gel was coming back...*


@rileypak


shawnyblazes said:


> *bump that Honeybush tea gel, BRING back that Karaday spray*



@shawnyblazes @rileypak
I Agree with Ms. Blazes!  

Bring back the Karaday Tea Spritz AND.........The Tea Tree Scalp Pomade.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak
> 
> 
> @shawnyblazes @rileypak
> I Agree with Ms. Blazes!
> 
> Bring back the Karaday Tea Spritz AND.........The Tea Tree Scalp Pomade.



I still have a teatree pomade. Slowly going thru it, LOL


----------



## IDareT'sHair

shawnyblazes said:


> *I still have a teatree pomade. Slowly going thru it, LOL*



@shawnyblazes

The one I had, (from a Swap) I also had for a long time.

It was "discontinued" before I could purchase it myself.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I heard back from Alikay - they are waiting on a Shipment. 

I told them if I don't have a Ship Notice by next week, I will be requesting a Refund.


----------



## rileypak

Don't diss that gel!!! I love it  

I never tried the spritz or pomade so I don't know whatever I was missing. 
But that gel...I'm mad I even bought it


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> Don't diss that gel!!! I love it
> 
> I never tried the spritz or pomade so I don't know whatever I was missing.
> *But that gel...I'm mad I even bought it*


@rileypak
That's how I felt about the Pomade and the Tea Spritz.  I was mad I got to even try them (both on Swap)


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak
> That's how I felt about the Pomade and the Tea Spritz.  I was mad I got to even try them (both on Swap)



Dang it...
I might break out the gel tomorrow for old times sake


----------



## Saludable84

Used Netwurks yesterday with no issues. I also haven't been scrubbing my scalp.


----------



## rileypak

Ship ship from Sarenzo and Slap Cap


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

Thanks @Saludable84 . I want a big puff, my strands are fine as heck, I need some SWOLE HAIR. But I'll use water instead of ACV when I try it.


----------



## Saludable84

rileypak said:


> Ship ship from Sarenzo and *Slap Cap*



I secretly want every color *Birdman Hands*


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Saludable84
My Scalp usually doesn't start 'itching' until after I've been using it like a week or two in a row.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Just pulled the Trigger on x3 NG Guava & Fig Pre-Poo's. 

This is a staple & a great buy.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@NaturallyATLPCH @shawnyblazes @Saludable84 @rileypak
Okay Ya'll.  What's going on up in this piece?

Tell Me Something??????


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Glad I snatched those Pre-Poo's from NG.  That's one thing I can remove from my one-offs Wish-List. 

I still want a couple DC'ers maybe.  That Bamboo one and something else?

I was thinking about asking her to create a Clay Rx, but I remembered she has the Pink Clay Masque.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@NaturallyATLPCH
I wanted to tell you I got an APB Ayurvedic Mud Mask recently on a Swap. 

So, I'll be a Mud-Head too soon.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl

Hi Curly!


What's Up?


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

@IDareT'sHair 
Hey sis
Sorry I missed you this morning. Ari had playgroup.

I forgot to tell you that the tea I used this time to dye release the henna was so good. I got great color and because it contains a good amount of fenugreek my hair was so soft after rinsing. The tea is a herbal blend recommended by the lactation consultant when Ari was in NICU to ensure that my supply was adequate. DH went overboard with how many he bought so I'm putting the last 4 boxes to good use.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @shawnyblazes
> Yeah, I know.  *Whack Deal*.
> 
> When I first saw QB, it was about to be on.  Until I read it.


@IDareT'sHair 
I thought so too. I posted it for the noobs that may want to try before they buy. But for us regulars we already know what we like.


----------



## Saludable84

IDareT'sHair said:


> Glad I snatched those Pre-Poo's from NG.  That's one thing I can remove from my one-offs Wish-List.
> 
> I still want a couple DC'ers maybe.  That Bamboo one and something else?
> 
> I was thinking about asking her to create a Clay Rx, but I remembered she has the Pink Clay Masque.



I have two in my cart from like 2 weeks ago


----------



## rileypak

@IDareT'sHair

I'm fighting sickness again!! These sinuses just won't leave me be 
And started back on the NW21 tonight.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

That's awesome @IDareT'sHair ! I'm going to be a mud head this weekend for washday. Let me know what you think!


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

rileypak said:


> @IDareT'sHair
> 
> I'm fighting sickness again!! These sinuses just won't leave me be
> And started back on the NW21 tonight.


Awww @rileypak , hope you win the battle. Sickness sucks!


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

Has anyone tried Lakshmi's Cupboard on Etsy? She's a black owned vendor who specializes in ayurvedic hair things. I've ordered Bhringraj and amla powder from her and it's very good quality. Her other stuff looks good, thinking of ordering an ayurvedic oil.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

rileypak said:


> @IDareT'sHair
> 
> I'm fighting sickness again!! These sinuses just won't leave me be
> And started back on the NW21 tonight.


@rileypak 
Feel better soon


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

IDareT'sHair said:


> @NaturallyATLPCH @shawnyblazes @Saludable84 @rileypak
> Okay Ya'll.  What's going on up in this piece?
> 
> Tell Me Something??????



Just in.  Put the little one down.  Imma attempt a big Braid out tonight.  

Gotta shop the stash for something with hold and no humectants.  This plan is subject to change. Lol


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> Has anyone tried Lakshmi's Cupboard on Etsy? She's a black owned vendor who specializes in ayurvedic hair things. I've ordered Bhringraj and amla powder from her and it's very good quality. Her other stuff looks good, thinking of ordering an ayurvedic oil.


Me.  Love her.  Little pricey in shipping.


----------



## Saludable84

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> Has anyone tried Lakshmi's Cupboard on Etsy? She's a black owned vendor who specializes in ayurvedic hair things. I've ordered Bhringraj and amla powder from her and it's very good quality. Her other stuff looks good, thinking of ordering an ayurvedic oil.



I have a cart made for her too. And she's not far from me


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

shawnyblazes said:


> Me.  Love her.  Little pricey in shipping.


Yes, you are correct, her shipping is a tad bit pricey. But not too bad for one bottle of oil.
I'm going to check out @Aggie 's spot for her Ayurvedic oil too.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

No movement on my Jakeala.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

Okay, Banyan Naturals shipping isn't too bad (Aggie's spot) for an Ayurvedic oil. I'll keep that in mind.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@rileypak


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Waiting on:
Alikay Naturals (until next week and then will request a refund)
Soultanicals x2
Naturelle Grow


----------



## rileypak

@IDareT'sHair
@curlyhersheygirl
@NaturallyATLPCH

Thanks ladies


----------



## Saludable84

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> No movement on my Jakeala.



Likewise. Been in the same spot since Friday.


----------



## Saludable84

@rileypak feel better! Do you have a humidifier?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

OT:  I'm doing a "swap" and the packages shows no movement since Saturday when I took them to the P.O.


----------



## Saludable84

Jakeala arriving tomorrow


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Saludable84
I'm expecting some Hall-o-ween Sales from somebody. ....

Hopefully, they will knock a couple thangs off my BF list.  NG was a good start.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

No movement on my salon order from Soultanicals


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@shawnyblazes
I haven't even gotten a Ship Notice for Salon ST'icals?  I guess VIP orders Ship 1st?


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

IDareT'sHair said:


> @shawnyblazes
> I haven't even gotten a Ship Notice for Salon ST'icals?  I guess VIP orders Ship 1st?



I dunno, I havent received anything. It was pre order for the 20th, well... its the 26th. Whats going on??? @IDareT'sHair


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Morning divas
I'm fighting the urge to buy something


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@shawnyblazes  Not sure where they at?

@curlyhersheygirl I've been fighting it too Sis. 

I bought those $7 NG Pre-Poo because I use it a lot and it was my purchase to celebrate Divachyk's Praise Report.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@shawnyblazes @curlyhersheygirl

I bet she got really slammed with those Salon Sale and then had the Nerve to turn around and offer those $10 8oz's. Re-Slammed.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @shawnyblazes @curlyhersheygirl
> 
> I bet she got really slammed with those Salon Sale and then had the Nerve to turn around and offer those $10 8oz's. Re-Slammed.


@IDareT'sHair 
I think so too. Plus she was at some hair show this weekend as well


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> I think so too. *Plus she was at some hair show this weekend as well*


@curlyhersheygirl
Hmph. *sucks teef*  She shoulda' been at her facility processing them orders! 

And will probably have the nerve to have a Hall-o-ween Sale knowing her....


----------



## rileypak

Morning everyone!

Super sick...but not too sick to buy a little something


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> *Morning everyone!*
> 
> *Super sick...but not too sick to buy a little something *



@rileypak
Feel Better Ms. Lady

Yeah...I See!


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Stop offering back to back sales if you cant fulfill the first order sales,


This train is coming to a stop soon.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

shawnyblazes said:


> *Stop offering back to back sales if you cant fulfill the first order sales,
> 
> 
> This train is coming to a stop soon.*



@shawnyblazes
That's what I'm talmbout.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

shawnyblazes said:


> Stop offering back to back sales if you cant fulfill the first order sales,
> 
> 
> This train is coming to a stop soon.


@shawnyblazes 
I can never understand why folks do this knowing full well they can't get customers' orders out in a timely manner.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

IDareT'sHair said:


> @shawnyblazes
> That's what I'm talmbout.



I cant stand preorder sales.  Im not about that life.  I like her but its not a love relationship.  VIP or not, this train is about to derail in 2017.  IM getting ready to set myself up a nice hair budget monthly ( trying to get a house the end of 2017).   Soultanicals will not have me sitting here waiting 3 weeks for products.  You said the 20th. Welp, whats the deal

@IDareT'sHair


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl @shawnyblazes
She start "feeling herself" and all the "Love" in them durn products and then start messin' up.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@shawnyblazes @curlyhersheygirl @rileypak

She gets full of herself and then start dropping the Ball.  I bet there will be a _"Freaky Friday/Spookie-Dookie"_ or some kind of " H-ween Sale Friday


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

IDareT'sHair said:


> @shawnyblazes @curlyhersheygirl @rileypak
> 
> She gets full of herself and then start dropping the Ball.  I bet there will be a _"Freaky Friday/Spookie-Dookie"_ or some kind of " H-ween Sale Friday



Yup, just wait on it. SMH


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl
What you using today?  I think Imma use Kj's Neapolitan?


----------



## Saludable84

Morning,

@rileypak where are your meds to knock you out and your humidifier. DS is sick, chest congestion, so I got the humidifier on blast. 

I want to buy something. @IDareT'sHair @curlyhersheygirl im still on the fence with the NG poo as I'm really like APB Cleanser and I'm not experimental with poo. I don't mind researching though. 

I'll pull the trigger on a cart eventually. The problem is, I really don't need anything I just wanna buy something


----------



## rileypak

Saludable84 said:


> Morning,
> 
> @rileypak where are your meds to knock you out and your humidifier.



I have the knockout meds but I do need a humidifier


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Saludable84 
If you are referencing NG's $7 Sale, it is a "Pre-Poo" and not a Poo.  If it was Sham-poo, I wouldn't be buying it.


----------



## flyygirlll2

Hope you feel better! @rileypak


----------



## flyygirlll2

Morning ladies! I'm off for the day but I will not be washing my hair until probably next week if possible with these mini twists in. I've been spraying Xcel21 nightly undiluted and so far no issues.


----------



## flyygirlll2

So Puffcuff issued me a refund because I realized afterwards that the Jr Puffcufff  I ordered would be too small for all my hair. I told them I still wanted to keep the Turbie but she said they have to cancel the entire order.


----------



## Saludable84

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Saludable84
> If you are referencing NG's $7 Sale, it is a "Pre-Poo" and not a Poo.  If it was Sham-poo, I wouldn't be buying it.



Yes. I went back and checked. I put her cleanser in my cart but I'm not a fan of pre-poo. It looks goodt though.


----------



## Saludable84

flyygirlll2 said:


> So Puffcuff issued me a refund because I realized afterwards that the Jr Puffcufff  I ordered would be too small for all my hair. I told them I still wanted to keep the Turbie but she said they have to cancel the entire order.



This is the wrap that bonnet-like but holds your hair down? Like a sock?

Nvm. Confused it with loc soc


----------



## divachyk

rileypak said:


> Morning everyone!
> 
> Super sick...but not too sick to buy a little something


Feel better! Shopping always helps.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Using SM Purification tonight.  My Stand Up Dryer broke, so will use Bonnet tonight for my Cathy Howse Rx.


----------



## rileypak

CurlMart cancelled my order because they were out of stock 

I'm going to buy a humidifier instead now.


----------



## MileHighDiva

rileypak said:


> CurlMart cancelled my order because they were out of stock
> 
> I'm going to buy a humidifier instead now.


  RileyPakSnack, please have your Internist call you in a rx for a Z-Pack, so you can knock out your sinus infection.


----------



## MileHighDiva

flyygirlll2 said:


> So Puffcuff issued me a refund because I realized afterwards that the Jr Puffcufff  I ordered would be too small for all my hair. I told them I still wanted to keep the Turbie but she said they have to cancel the entire order.


Did you re-order the Turbie?


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

My sarenzo order arrived.
@IDareT'sHair 
I used Jakeala sweet hair thang alone.

I pulled out Jakeala's beer DC to try Saturday.


----------



## rileypak

MileHighDiva said:


> RileyPakSnack, please have your Internist call you in a rx for a Z-Pack, so you can knock out your sinus infection.



I knocked out the infection already. Now I'm battling post infection throat irritation and coughing. ENT doctor gave me some stuff that I'm taking. Super knockout syrup I call it 

Thanks for your concern


----------



## flyygirlll2

MileHighDiva said:


> Did you re-order the Turbie?


Yes I did. I got the original puff cuff this time and the  Turbie.


----------



## flyygirlll2

@rileypak I really hope what the doctor gave you provides relief and recovery soon.


----------



## flyygirlll2

Still waiting on Sarenzo, Soultanicals, and now Puffcuff.


----------



## rileypak

flyygirlll2 said:


> @rileypak I really hope what the doctor gave you provides relief and recovery soon.



Thanks


----------



## Beamodel

My Sarenzo order arrived today. Everything smells good. I like the haznut truffle and pumpkin pancake ones the best. 

The va va Vanilla smells fine. So does the pink berry fluff and the blue berry cream.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel said:


> My Sarenzo order arrived today. Everything smells good. I like the haznut truffle and pumpkin pancake ones the best.
> 
> The va va Vanilla smells fine. So does the *pink berry fluff* and the blue berry cream.


@Beamodel
I was gone get bolded, but changed my mind.

I did get x1 of the Pumpkin Pancakes.  I love the Pumpkin Pecan Waffle.  I got x2 of those.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Alikay come sending me some durn lank to review my recent order.  

I know they _really_ don't want my review of sending me a partial order without letting me know in advance or giving me the option to cancel.

_I know they really don't want me to leave a review._


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *I pulled out Jakeala's beer DC to try Saturday.*



@curlyhersheygirl
Both "Dope" and "Beer" are part of my 2016 8oz use up area


----------



## Saludable84

My mother got her package last last Sunday. I spoke to her last Wednesday and she already used 4 items and loved them! I'm more than sure I'll be supporting this habit.


----------



## flyygirlll2

IDareT'sHair said:


> Alikay come sending me some durn lank to review my recent order.
> 
> I know they _really_ don't want my review of sending me a partial order without letting me know in advance or giving me the option to cancel.
> 
> _I know they really don't want me to leave a review._



I would leave a review. They know they are wrong for that smh


----------



## flyygirlll2

Saludable84 said:


> My mother got her package last last Sunday. I spoke to her last Wednesday and she already used 4 items and loved them! I'm more than sure I'll be supporting this habit.



I support this message


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Beamodel
> I was gone get bolded, but changed my mind.
> 
> I did get x1 of the Pumpkin Pancakes.  I love the Pumpkin Pecan Waffle.  I got x2 of those.



The pink berry fluff is nice but I'm not wowed by it. Nothing is drool worthy to me.


----------



## Aggie

Used up my sample jar of Soultanicals Candy Apple Edge Taffy. It really didn't hold my hair well so I decided to put over my whole head and wear it as a wash and go. Well, it gave some really good bouncy curls....at first. But after a couple hours, my hair set so hard that I couldn't touch it at all. 

I will be co-washing it out in the morning. It is wayyy too stiff this way. So I guess if I had waited for it to dry as an edge tamer, it might have worked that way. Either way, I won't be repurchasing it.


----------



## bajandoc86

@rileypak I hope you feel better hun.

Today was a hard day ladies. A colleague we work with nearly everyday (a surgical resident) was found stabbed to death this morning. This is after he was covering emergency yesterday and left the hospital late last night after operating on a gunshot victim. When he didn't turn up for rounds this morning, his senior went to his apartment to look for him and found the most horrible scene.

He spent some of his last hours saving a victim of violence and we didn't even get a chance to help save him. The surgery/anaesthesia/operating theatre family is in shambles.

We are hurting and in shock.

Dear God.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@bajandoc86 
My Heart goes out to you and your Colleagues.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I know I said I was letting TMN go *cough* but....I may have to get another jar of Amla & Avocado L-I.

ETA: So I convo'ed TMN to see when the next Sale is.

Now Imma see how long she takes to respond.


----------



## Saludable84

@bajandoc86 my condolences. My heart hurts so much right now.


----------



## Saludable84

IDareT'sHair said:


> *ETA: So I convo'ed TMN to see when the next Sale is.*
> 
> *Now Imma see how long she takes to respond.*


Cy-ber Monday.


----------



## CeeLex33

Oh no! That's terrible, I'm so sorry to hear that @bajandoc86


----------



## rileypak

What is going on in the world these days??

@bajandoc86
My condolences to you and your colleagues


----------



## divachyk

Oh my gosh @bajandoc86, condolences to all of you. My office with through something similar a few years ago except it was suicide. Devastating.


----------



## MileHighDiva

@bajandoc86 
My condolences to you and your colleagues.  Sending prayers of comfort to you and your work family.


----------



## MileHighDiva

divachyk said:


> Oh my gosh @bajandoc86, condolences to all of you. My office with through something similar a few years ago except it was suicide. Devastating.


I remember that.  Did they offer grief counseling for those that needed it?


----------



## divachyk

MileHighDiva said:


> I remember that.  Did they offer grief counseling for those that needed it?



Yes they did. The supervisor that found the employee is still undergoing counseling.


----------



## MileHighDiva

divachyk said:


> Yes they did. The supervisor that found the employee is still undergoing counseling.


I'd be a mess, if I found someone like that.  I hope he/she finds peace!


----------



## MileHighDiva

Ayo, must be reading this thread.  I just received a tracking # for my liter of ST SNS Hair Glide.


----------



## rileypak

Ship ship from Soultanicals for both of my orders (the salon size & the 8 oz. sale) 
Actual movement still pending


----------



## Saludable84

Jakeala and Slaps should be arriving today. DH is home too


----------



## rileypak

Saludable84 said:


> Jakeala and Slaps should be arriving today. DH is home too


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

@bajandoc86  I'm so sorry sis.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

@bajandoc86  my condolences.


----------



## Saludable84

rileypak said:


>



Im waiting for the Face.Time. Not phone call but Face.Time


----------



## bajandoc86

Thank you so much ladies. 

Sigh. I'm at the pediatric hospital today but I was told that over at the adult hospital where he was based the staff are expected to work as if things are 'business as usual' - and people understandably are angry. 

The longer I am in ths profession the more I realise that you can't let this job be your everything. We often neglect family/significant others/children/friends/hobbies for this job, for patients. And yet if something happens to you it's like whatever. Next.

He didn't deserve to die like that. Alone, afraid, and acutely aware of what's happening in his final moments. 

I can barely keep it together today

Keep your family and friends close. Let them know that you love them. Often.


----------



## flyygirlll2

@bajandoc86 I'm so sorry to hear about this. My thoughts and prayers are with you and his loved ones.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

I'm sorry @bajandoc86 , I will be praying for you and your colleagues.
Unfortunately, that is the reality in most professions...business as usual which really burns me up. Never put your careers over friends, family, yourself, etc. They'll step right over you and keep it moving.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

I'm still waiting on my Jakeala, Slap Caps, Soultanicals, and now my Sarenzo. I have received shipping notifications for everything.

Gonna buy that Banyan oil and a couple of Bobeam Toning and Complexion bars since I'm out.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@rileypak
 Also received ST'icals Notice yesterday but of course no Movement.

@shawnyblazes for those of you using Knot Glide-Slip-Slide, are you leaving it in or rinsing it out?  I saw no instructions on the site?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Nothing yet from Alikay. 

I won't "afford" them the same leeway as I did with CH UBH.  UBH is a HG/Staple of sorts for me and I buy from them on a regula'.

Alikay, not so much.  So, they have until next week to send me a Ship Notice or a Refund.

ETA: Nothing yet from TMN @Saludable84


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak
> Also received ST'icals Notice yesterday but of course no Movement.
> 
> @shawnyblazes for those of you using Knot Glide-Slip-Slide, are you leaving it in or rinsing it out?  I saw no instructions on the site?




I can't leave it in.  For me, it has to be rinsed out.  So a prepro or henna gloss is what I will use it for.  I left it in and my.hair was hard as rocks.  The aloe, coconut and oatstraw is no good for me.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

shawnyblazes said:


> *I can't leave it in.*  For me, it has to be rinsed out.  So a prepro or henna gloss is what I will use it for.  I left it in and my.hair was hard as rocks.  The aloe, coconut and* oatstraw *is no good for me.


@shawnyblazes
I wasn't planning on leaving it in anyway.

Thank you so much.  That's all you had to say!


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

IDareT'sHair said:


> @shawnyblazes
> I wasn't planning on leaving it in anyway.
> 
> Thank you so much.  That's all you had to say!



I had such high hopes. The slip.  The softness...and then it dried.   Womp,Womp. Smh.  @IDareT'sHair


----------



## Saludable84

Three packages came today


----------



## IDareT'sHair

shawnyblazes said:


> *I had such high hopes. The slip.  The softness...and then it dried.   Womp,Womp. Smh.*


@shawnyblazes
Good to Know!

I usually only have luck with her C/DC'ers anyway. 

I hope it helps me with my tangles/mats/knots


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

IDareT'sHair said:


> @shawnyblazes
> Good to Know!
> 
> I usually only have luck with her C/DC'ers anyway.
> 
> 
> I hope it helps me with my tangles/mats/knots



To be fair. I know I can't use a leave in with those ingredients.  I just need the slip. Which it does help wonderful so. I was just hoping because my hair felt so soft, it would dry that way.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

shawnyblazes said:


> *To be fair. I know I can't use a leave in with those ingredients.  I just need the slip. Which it does help wonderful so. I was just hoping because my hair felt so soft, it would dry that way.*


@shawnyblazes
I know "Oatstraw" most of the time is a no-go for me.

Not sure about a Combination of the three = Coconut, Aloe, Oatstraw (and don't wanna know).


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Saludable84 said:


> *Three packages came today*


@Saludable84
Which 3?


----------



## bajandoc86

shawnyblazes said:


> *I can't leave it in*.  For me, it has to be rinsed out.  So a prepro or henna gloss is what I will use it for.  I left it in and my.hair was hard as rocks.  The *aloe, coconut and oatstraw* is no good for me.



Yea these three ingredients left in my hair is a no. Her Knot today detangles my hair like a dream and then leaves it dry like a desert if left on. So I would have to immediately rinse it out. I guess the same would be true for the Knot-Glide.


----------



## flyygirlll2

@IDareT'sHair I just use it to detangle and then I wash it out. I believe it will help you take out tangles and knots because you see the way my hair is set up  .... So yeah I love using it for that purpose only. I'm not interested in leaving it in because I have a feeling my hair will rebel.

Speaking of Soultanicals, I received a shipping notice and.... *wait for it*.... no movement . I haven't heard anything from Sarenzo yet and I'm waiting on Puffcuff. Actually I'm glad I don't have too many packages coming through this time because then I don't have to be MacGyver with trying to hide stuff .


----------



## Saludable84

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Saludable84
> Which 3?



Jakeala in which one of the jars came broken  it was all SHHT and I'm confirming if she sent me the original formula because they look like they have clay in them. 

Slap caps. 

Komaza Protein Strengther. 

DH said nothing. 

BTW, Good Luck with TMN.


----------



## Saludable84

flyygirlll2 said:


> @IDareT'sHair I just use it to detangle and then I wash it out. I believe it will help you take out tangles and knots because you see the way my hair is set up  .... So yeah I love using it for that purpose only. I'm not interested in leaving it in because I have a feeling my hair will rebel.
> 
> Speaking of Soultanicals, I received a shipping notice and.... *wait for it*.... no movement . I haven't heard anything from Sarenzo yet and I'm waiting on Puffcuff. Actually I'm glad I don't have too many packages coming through this time because then I don't have to be MacGyver with trying to hide stuff .



Sarenzo should be shipping by Friday according to the last email and you ain't lie about MacGyver.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

flyygirlll2 said:


> *I just use it to detangle and then I wash it out. I believe it will help you take out tangles and knots because you see the way my hair is set up  .... So yeah I love using it for that purpose only. I'm not interested in leaving it in because I have a feeling my hair will rebel.  Actually I'm glad I don't have too many packages coming through this time because then I don't have to be MacGyver with trying to hide stuff .*



@flyygirlll2
Nice Review.  Thanks!

I'm glad you don't hafta' do any MacGyver maneuvers either.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Saludable84 said:


> *Jakeala in which one of the jars came broken  it was all SHHT and I'm confirming if she sent me the original formula because they look like they have clay in them. *



@Saludable84
That's so messed up.  I hate when that happens!

If it was the "original" your contents would have been an ooey-gooey mess. 

They both have Clay.

But the newer version is more whippy-looking instead of syrupy looking.


----------



## Saludable84

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Saludable84
> That's so messed up.  I hate when that happens!
> 
> If it was the "original" your contents would have been an ooey-gooey mess.
> 
> They both have Clay.
> 
> But the newer version is more whippy-looking instead of syrupy looking.



This one looks like red colored sorghum so it should be the original. But one is broken so if I wanted to wait to use it, I would have to use it right away


----------



## KinksAndInk

Used up:
-Jakeala sweet honey hair thang in blueberry rose (2 b/u, _might _repurchase this scent)
-Hask Bamboo Oil Strengthening Conditioner (no b/u, will repurchase)
- APB refresher spray in peach (no b/u, stocking up on BF in other scents)


----------



## rileypak

Grabbed Granny some hair products tonight since she's determined that she'll start doing her hair at home. Would have sent stuff from the stash but her interest in doing her hair at home might fade quickly and she'll end up letting it go bad.


----------



## Saludable84

Jakeala responded and issued a refund for the jar. I am still using it on Sunday (next wash day) but I don't have a replacement jar and am worried it will go bad sitting open like that. I want to put it in the fridge but the way honey and cold are set up.... I'll just run through the jar. 

Her response and solution keeps her on my go-to list. I just need her to send her packages more secure. Tape will not protect from breakage. 

Also, DH ain't say nothing about my packages. But the way my kitchen looked this morning after he made some jams last night..... I knew it was too easy.


----------



## Saludable84

Jakeala Sweet Potato Pie Scent


----------



## flyygirlll2

I just checked out with a little something  from APB . I got the Ayurvedic Cleanser, Ayurvedic Mask, and a Refresher spray. I'm tempted to grab the Bamboo Silk DC from NG.


----------



## flyygirlll2

@Saludable84 That's good that she issued you a refund for that jar, but yeah she definitely needs to make sure the products are more secured before shipping them to avoid this happening. Lol @ your DH not saying anything about the packages. My husband will stay at side eye central if he sees a bunch of packages.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Saludable84 said:


> *This one looks like red colored sorghum so it should be the original. But one is broken so if I wanted to wait to use it, I would have to use it right away*


@Saludable84
Yep.  That sounds like the Original. 

Hopefully, you've contacted her by now?  Did you transfer it into another jar?


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Morning Divas.
@flyygirlll2  & @Saludable84 
My DH has gotten used to my shopping exploits. Now he says nothing and just crushes the boxes for recycling .


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

@rileypak 
Did you participate in Ouidad's BF sale last year? If so how was it? I trying to decide whether or not to get my liters now or wait til BF.


----------



## Saludable84

@flyygirlll2 i was on a rampage about that kitchen so I know I will hear about it, but now won't be the time. So when we make a tar.get run this weekend, I have to discipline myself to not go anywhere near the hair aisle. Also,the Ayurvedic Cleanser is good from APB. I'm just going to stick with those. I purchased the Ayurvedic masks as well. I want to try more of her masks but I might just stick with her UCS and the Mud Mask and buy others as treats and on sale.


----------



## rileypak

curlyhersheygirl said:


> @rileypak
> Did you participate in Ouidad's BF sale last year? If so how was it? I trying to decide whether or not to get my liters now or wait til BF.



I didn't but they are on the random list this year.


----------



## Saludable84

@IDareT'sHair I contacted her and she rectified. I also put 4 more in sweet potato pie in my cart  I will have to open and use my last jar of SD SWD and transfer the caps. Same size jar.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

rileypak said:


> I didn't but they are on the random list this year.


@rileypak 
Ok thanks. I think I'll wait till BF.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl 
Hey Lady!



Happy Weekend!  What Are you using tomorrow to DC with?

OT: how's baby b?  she return to school yet?


----------



## Saludable84

curlyhersheygirl said:


> Morning Divas.
> @flyygirlll2  & @Saludable84
> My DH has gotten used to my shopping exploits. Now he says nothing and just crushes the boxes for recycling .



You so lucky!!!! And you have a basement!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Saludable84 said:


> *I contacted her and she rectified. I also put 4 more in sweet potato pie in my cart * I will have to open and use my last jar of SD SWD and transfer the caps. Same size jar.


@Saludable84
I have that scent.  How does it smell?

ETA:  I keep a bag of empties in case I need to transfer something.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl @rileypak
I want that Cleanser, but O-uidad isn't on my list.


----------



## Saludable84

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Saludable84
> I have that scent.  How does it smell?
> 
> ETA:  I keep a bad of empties in case I need to transfer something.



Delicious. 

Banana pudding is ok. Smells like it. But SPP is way better. Toasted Marshmallows is ok. 

I used to keep empties but then I got tired of them. I need to check for one I recently used.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> Hey Lady!
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Weekend!  What Are you using tomorrow to DC with?
> 
> OT: how's baby b?  she return to school yet?


@IDareT'sHair 
She returned on Monday. She's back to her normal self. At her follow up this week the surgeon said she can resume her sporting activities .

I'm going to DC with Jakeala's beer


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl @rileypak
> I want that Cleanser, but O-uidad isn't on my list.


@IDareT'sHair 
Which one?


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Saludable84 said:


> You so lucky!!!! And you have a basement!


@Saludable84 
Yeah that basement comes in really handy


----------



## rileypak

curlyhersheygirl said:


> @rileypak
> Ok thanks. I think I'll wait till BF.



From what I've found, in the past they've done 20% of all orders and 25% off orders over $60. Hopefully that holds true this year as well...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Saludable84 said:


> *Delicious.
> Banana pudding is ok. Smells like it. But SPP is way better. Toasted Marshmallows is ok.  I used to keep empties but then I got tired of them. I need to check for one I recently used.*


@Saludable84 
Mango-Pineapple, Peach Bellini, Berry Bellini are my personal Bae's.  

Those are thebomb.com.gov.biz.net.edu

I had Banana Pudding before only bought it once, I thought it was nice.

I have Toasted Marshmallow (haven't smelled it yet).

I basically stick to the three I mentioned.


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl @rileypak
> I want that Cleanser, but O-uidad isn't on my list.



Now you know I'm going to say either go for it or grab the small bottle from CM


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *Yeah that basement comes in really handy*


@curlyhersheygirl
And Trust Me:  It's a PJ's Dream and a Wannabe's Nightmare!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> Now you know I'm going to say either go for it *or grab the small bottle from CM*


@rileypak
This "might" be a plan!Right now - My CM List has x2 CRN Morrocan Pear.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *She returned on Monday. She's back to her normal self. At her follow up this week the surgeon said she can resume her sporting activities .  I'm going to DC with Jakeala's beer*


@curlyhersheygirl
That's good news!  

Tell her I said "hey" and don't overdo it!  

Lemme know about Jakeala's Beer.


curlyhersheygirl said:


> *Which one?*


@curlyhersheygirl
Whichever one you and @rileypak tell me to get - that does not lather.


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> Whichever one you and @rileypak tell me to get - that does not lather.



I don't remember if the Cleansing Oil lathers or not 
I'll try to remember to use it on a section one wash day before BF and let you know


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@rileypak
It sounds like it shouldn't?  I don't want you to open it, if it's not in rotation. 

I'll look on the site and see what I can find out about it, before purchasing.  Which I shoulda' done with KV Hydromax!


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak
> It sounds like it shouldn't?  I don't want you to open it, if it's not in rotation.
> 
> I'll look on the site and see what I can find out about it, before purchasing.  Which I shoulda' done with KV Hydromax!



It's not a big deal. One of the Redken liters is getting down to the end anyway so it's getting close to time to open something else up anyway 

ETA: If it does lather, then you'll want to try one of the other cleansers that Curly and I have. Purple labels is all I can remember at the moment


----------



## Saludable84

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Saludable84
> Mango-Pineapple, Peach Bellini, Berry Bellini are my personal Bae's.
> 
> Those are thebomb.com.gov.biz.net.edu
> 
> I had Banana Pudding before only bought it once, I thought it was nice.
> 
> I have Toasted Marshmallow (haven't smelled it yet).
> 
> I basically stick to the three I mentioned.



Since Sweet Potato Pie broke and the smell was just that great, it Kinda ruined all other scents


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@rileypak
It's not on my list and I may 'skip it'.  I have DevaCurl No Poo, HV, HQS, APB, Curl Junkie Daily Fix and a slew of others.  So, it's not necessary.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Saludable84 said:


> Since Sweet Potato Pie broke and the smell was just that great, it *Kinda ruined all other scents*



@Saludable84 
Nope.  The ones I mentioned are:

It may have ruined the other scents you bought - but those are great!


----------



## flyygirlll2

@curlyhersheygirl  Lucky. I need my DH to get to your DH's level. Glad to hear that you're DD is doing better.

@Saludable84 I'm definitely going to stick to UCS and the Pumpkin Seed Mask. I really like Ayurvedic  products so I'm looking forward to trying the cleanser and the mask.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

curlyhersheygirl said:


> Morning Divas.
> @flyygirlll2  & @Saludable84
> My DH has gotten used to my shopping exploits. Now he says nothing and just *crushes the boxes for recycling .*




My dad just puts my boxes outside my bedroom door. He did used to make comments about how I'm going to put retail vendors out of business .
Now he doesn't say anything.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My PJ-ism basically flies under the radar unchecked and undetected (which can be a bad thing).  No oversight.

I do try to break down boxes in my Garage quickly but I know the Trash Men are like


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

I keep going back and forth about the Banyan oil. While I do want it, I have a ton of oils to use up.

NHR, I'm off work today for a routine physical at the doctor. I hate fasting lol...


----------



## flyygirlll2

I bought 3 Xcel21 Hair & Scalp Cream since I'm pretty much down to one cream. I wish it came in a bigger size cause 4 0z is a  joke for my hair.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

flyygirlll2 said:


> I bought 3 Xcel21 Hair & Scalp Cream since I'm pretty much down to one cream. I wish it came in a bigger size cause 4 0z is a  joke for my hair.


The only time 4 oz works for me is if it's a butta because those last forever.
Imma go ahead and get the Banyan oil. Ion know why I try to be rational with hair product purchasing.


----------



## divachyk

When we return home from Houston, I will really assess the situation and figure out what I want to buy for BF and which vendors to keep and dismiss. I say this every year and end up buying random things because it's on sale. I have to shop with logic this year. I just hafta! Maybe if I repeat that phrase enough, it will happen.


----------



## Saludable84

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Saludable84
> Nope.  The ones I mentioned are:
> 
> It may have ruined the other scents you bought - but those are great!



Ill try one but you know how I feel about fruit


----------



## Saludable84

I fixed my APB cart. I want to try many things but I am really trying to limit stuff. The Ayurvedic Cleanser is a keeper despite the smell. I like Ayurveda for my hair anyway, always have; my hair agrees with it more. I hope I like the Mud Mask. I will keep that and the UCS around. I feel like the Quinoa and Pumpkin and Mafura will likely be good, but not as cost effective compared to other companies, which makes me hesitant. I would like to keep stuff from her I know I cannot find anywhere else. I also added the Agave Cleanser for research purposes.


----------



## Saludable84

I am replacing Silk Dreams with Komaza.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

rileypak said:


> From what I've found, in the past they've done 20% of all orders and 25% off orders over $60. Hopefully that holds true this year as well...


@rileypak 
Here's hoping for that and better.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

My Jakeala came today. She's gotta do better with packaging because some of the butter melted and spilled out. It was taped though, so I'm not sure how to prevent a little leakage. It wasn't a whole lot, but the fact that it was covered in oil bothered me.

The bubble gum smells exactly like bubble gum. Now I want one in blueberry rose.

I've prioritized my APB cart too. Although the new stuff looks enticing, I'm not going to load my cart up with it. If she makes an ayurvedic infused butter, that's a non negotiable.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

@IDareT'sHair 
I have the curl immersion low lather one. I will get another one and also get the no lather version. I haven't tried the cleansing oil


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

Well, KJ Naturals free shipping sucked me in. Got a Peach Lavendar Curl Cream and a Strawberry Curls DC .


----------



## BrownBetty

curlyhersheygirl said:


> My sarenzo order arrived.
> @IDareT'sHair
> *I used Jakeala sweet hair thang alone.*
> 
> I pulled out Jakeala's beer DC to try Saturday.



How was that?  I always mix it... Imma try next wash.


----------



## BrownBetty

bajandoc86 said:


> @rileypak I hope you feel better hun.
> 
> Today was a hard day ladies. A colleague we work with nearly everyday (a surgical resident) was found stabbed to death this morning. This is after he was covering emergency yesterday and left the hospital late last night after operating on a gunshot victim. When he didn't turn up for rounds this morning, his senior went to his apartment to look for him and found the most horrible scene.
> 
> He spent some of his last hours saving a victim of violence and we didn't even get a chance to help save him. The surgery/anaesthesia/operating theatre family is in shambles.
> 
> We are hurting and in shock.
> 
> Dear God.



My condolences to you and your work family. *hugs*


----------



## Saludable84

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> My Jakeala came today. S*he's gotta do better with packaging because some of the butter melted and spilled out. It was taped though, so I'm not sure how to prevent a little leakage. It wasn't a whole lot, but the fact that it was covered in oil bothered me.*
> 
> The bubble gum smells exactly like bubble gum. Now I want one in blueberry rose.
> 
> I've prioritized my APB cart too. Although the new stuff looks enticing, I'm not going to load my cart up with it. If she makes an ayurvedic infused butter, that's a non negotiable.



That was what I emailed her about. She needs bubble wrap because the tape is not working. When I order from APB, if I have a large package she triple wraps that stuff and its organized to not move and break. Last order, everything is in bubble wrap. Same for a few other vendors. I hope she doesnt continue that nonsense, because I really like her.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

Saludable84 said:


> That was what I emailed her about. She needs bubble wrap because the tape is not working. When I order from APB, if I have a large package she triple wraps that stuff and its organized to not move and break. Last order, everything is in bubble wrap. Same for a few other vendors. I hope she doesnt continue that nonsense, because I really like her.


Yes, you are correct. APB secures her stuff to the gawds.
I guess it would be wise to order butters from Jakeala when it's super cold.


----------



## Saludable84

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> Yes, you are correct. APB secures her stuff to the gawds.
> I guess it would be wise to order butters from Jakeala when it's super cold.



It would be wise if she wrapped it better


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Saludable84 said:


> *It would be wise if she wrapped it better*


@Saludable84 
I have never had any problems regarding - packaging/shipping.

Did you convo her your 'helpful suggestions?'


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

So I have this thing with sleeping with a plastic bag on my head. I don't like it lol...so I'm twisting it up with APB's leave in since it's good for detangling dry hair (I will be using the Soultanicals once I get it). In the morning, I'll slather on my oils, put on a plastic cap and scarf, then go workout while I prepoo. That worked really well last time.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@NaturallyATLPCH
I pulled Komaza's Moku Butter back out.  Love the performance. 

I'll use it until I get tired of the scent.


----------



## Saludable84

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Saludable84
> I have never had any problems regarding - packaging/shipping.
> 
> Did you convo her your 'helpful suggestions?'



Yes. I hated doing it as I really like her and didn't have issues he last time. However. Last package came in a box. This one came in a disheveled envelope. I didn't want the refund but that was unacceptable as a broken jar is missing product. 

I simply told her it needed better packaging.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Saludable84 said:


> *Yes. I hated doing it as I really like her and didn't have issues he last time. However. Last package came in a box. This one came in a disheveled envelope. I didn't want the refund but that was unacceptable as a broken jar is missing product. I simply told her it needed better packaging.*



@Saludable84
No...I'm so glad you did.  

It helps her get better and helps us ALL with unnecessary anxiety.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My replacement dryer arrived today!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My x3 Naturelle Grow Guava & Fig Pre-Poo's came today.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

I'm going to another bss tomorrow to see if they have Xcel 21 on hand.  If not, I'll reorder online.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl @rileypak 
I'm not thoroughly interested yet in O-ui-dad. 

I'll use up some of my other Cleansers before I make a final decision.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

No packages for me


----------



## IDareT'sHair

shawnyblazes said:


> *I'm going to another bss tomorrow to see if they have Xcel 21 on hand.  If not, I'll reorder online*.


@shawnyblazes
What the price like OTG Ms. Blazes?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *No packages for me*


@curlyhersheygirl 
Yeah, my NG came.  Actually, I had forgotten I had ordered it.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

IDareT'sHair said:


> @shawnyblazes
> What the price like OTG Ms. Blazes?



I dunno. I can't find if on ground.  I have a huge bss near me that I haven't checked.  So, off I go tomorrow. @IDareT'sHair


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

@IDareT'sHair 
I have ST out there and Slaps. The Slaps get here next Wednesday but who knows when ST will get here.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl @shawnyblazes @rileypak
You know....I thought the Halloweeny Sales would be a lot better than this!

Glad we broke our N/Buy early!... *cough*

I woulda' been really 'ticked' if we waited this long for nuttin'


----------



## rileypak

My navy and purple slaps arrived


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *I have ST out there and Slaps. The Slaps get here next Wednesday but who knows when ST will get here.*



@curlyhersheygirl
Oh Yeah....My Dryer came too.  Neighbor already put it together and returned it.


----------



## bajandoc86

Thanks again for the support ladies during this time. It's been greatly appreciated.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@shawnyblazes
I want those 4oz Cremes - but the size and shipping is giving me pause.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> Oh Yeah....My Dryer came too.  Neighbor already put it together and returned it.


@IDareT'sHair 
Your neighbor is so nice.


----------



## Saludable84

There have been no Hallows.eve sales. I'm like, the sales are next week. No. Wait. It's Monday..... better off using y'all vendors codes. 

Thanks to @NaturallyATLPCH i knew I would order APB regardless, but these sales are like the lochness out here.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @shawnyblazes
> I want those 4oz Cremes - but the size and shipping is giving me pause.


Same here


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *Your neighbor is so nice.*


@curlyhersheygirl 
He sure is.  He's always looking for something to do. (retired) 

I couldn't ask for better neighbors.  Yes, the Mrs. can be a bit nosey....but overall, they have been great.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Saludable84 said:


> *There have been no Hallows.eve sales. I'm like, the sales are next week. No. Wait. It's Monday..... better off using y'all vendors codes. *



@Saludable84
Gurl...You just told the Truff right here!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *Same here*


@curlyhersheygirl
IKR?

I might as well get the spritz.  j/k.  

4oz vs 8oz? 

I just can't wrap my mind around that one.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> He sure is.  He's always looking for something to do. (retired)
> 
> I couldn't ask for better neighbors.  Yes, the Mrs. can be a bit nosey....but overall, they have been great.


@IDareT'sHair 
Having good neighbors are awesome. I'm loosing one of mine. They're in their 70's and can't take the winters anymore. They bought a house in FL and now their home is on the market. I'm hoping that the person who buys it is just as lovely.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *Having good neighbors are awesome. I'm loosing one of mine. They're in their 70's and can't take the winters anymore. They bought a house in FL and now their home is on the market. I'm hoping that the person who buys it is just as lovely.*


@curlyhersheygirl
Same.

They use to go to FL the Day after Thanks-giving until E-aster, but he got sick one year down there and they stopped going.  She got scared etc......

He told me they were thinking about moving back to the town they came from.  Girl, I hope not.

When we first built out here there was absolutely nothing out here.  Now they are starting to develop it.  Chopping down massive amounts of trees, chasing out the deer, and building stuff.

Moving/Selling sounds like too much of a hassle.  I can't even think about it.  But I "pray" they don't go.  And I can't/refuse to move any further out.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I shole wouldn't mind making a little purchase someplace, but nothing seems to be appealing to my PJ-Senses!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Saludable84
Still no response yet from "your girl" (TMN)


----------



## Saludable84

Sarenzo shipped


----------



## Saludable84

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Saludable84
> Still no response yet from "your girl" (TMN)



 Why she gotta be my girl though!!!!!


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> I shole wouldn't mind making a little purchase someplace, but nothing seems to be appealing to my PJ-Senses!


@IDareT'sHair 
Same I was just browsing some APB. But I'll hold out till BF


----------



## bajandoc86

I think I am going to significantly scale back on my BF shopping this year and only purchase products I *KNOW* work well and I will use consistently.

I have a trip to Barcelona in 2 weeks, and then a trip to NY (medical conference)-->DC (hair appt with Reniece)-->TN (visit with le boo ) in Dec. I need to keep all other spending to a minimum. 

Booo at having to be a responsible adult.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Okay. Soultanicals is off the table for me.  Unless in a year or two she revamps.

If I can get the KNOT glide elsewhere I'll use that because the slip is exactly what I need.  If I can't get it elsewhere I'll find something else.  QB CTDG is steady enough and on ground. 

Just used the Soultanicals bundle except for the poor bar.  Other than the nappucino  I don't love anything.  If I take these braids out tomorrow and I'm amazed , it will be a miracle.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

bajandoc86 said:


> I think I am going to significantly scale back on my BF shopping this year and only purchase products I *KNOW* work well and I will use consistently.
> 
> I have a trip to Barcelona in 2 weeks, and then a trip to NY (medical conference)-->DC (hair appt with Reniece)-->TN (visit with le boo ) in Dec. I need to keep all other spending to a minimum.
> 
> Booo at having to be a responsible adult.


Being an adult sucks.

I just whipped up a henna, amla, indigo mixture with water and a little oil. Since I'm going out next weekend and not tomorrow like I thought, imma go ahead and slather it in tomorrow and make it a henna day.

Gosh indigo really stinks . Did I mention indigo stinks?


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

shawnyblazes said:


> Okay. Soultanicals is off the table for me.  Unless in a year or two she revamps.
> 
> If I can get the KNOT glide elsewhere I'll use that because the slip is exactly what I need.  If I can't get it elsewhere I'll find something else.  QB CTDG is steady enough and on ground.
> 
> Just used the Soultanicals bundle except for the poor bar.  Other than the nappucino  I don't love anything.  If I take these braids out tomorrow and I'm amazed , it will be a miracle.


That's the only thing that's exciting me about this line: the slip in that Knot Glide.
Other than that, I don't see me really buying much else from this line. The Marula Muru is a great moisturizer though so I MIGHT repurchase but honestly, the SM Multivitamin Smoothie does the same thing.


----------



## bajandoc86

shawnyblazes said:


> Okay. Soultanicals is off the table for me.  Unless in a year or two she revamps.
> 
> If I can get the KNOT glide elsewhere I'll use that because *the slip is exactly what I need*.





NaturallyATLPCH said:


> That's the only thing that's exciting me about this line: *the slip in that Knot Glide.*



This was probably the only thing I was seriously considering from her line for BF based on the reviews by you ladies. But with the products going bad in a matter of months it doesn't make financial sense. I only take down my cornrows every 6 weeks. Which means I would get max 8-9 uses out of it in a calender year. And if her stuff is molding at 5-6 months, I would only get about 4 uses. Ain't nobody got time for that.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

speaking of ST'icals: Her Conditioners/DC'ers work nicely for me.  The Stylers etc..not so much.

Could I do without any of it? - yeah.  But they smell good, the names & the packaging are cute.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@CeeLex33
Hey Gurl!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Saludable84 said:


> *Why she gotta be my girl though!!!!!*


@Saludable84 
Um....I thought you would like that.

Cause.....you were suppose to be schoolin' her in some pointers on that CS tip.


----------



## Aggie

Hmm, Looks like I might need to add that Soultanicals Knot Glide and Marula Muru to my BF list. They have been in my wish list for a while though...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Speaking of that Durn ST'icals - still no movement. 

I shole wish she stopped sending out tracking info knowing good & well that mess won't ship out for another week (or two).


----------



## rileypak

*Gifted*
x1 Cream & Coco Spun Sugar Reconstructor (3 backups)
x2 Oyin The Sugar Pomades (one of each type, no backups, not a repurchase)
x2 NW21 sprays (no backups, 4 on the way)
x1 SSI Sugar Peach Super Moist Conditioner (5 backups)
x1 Soultanicals Carrot Shampoo Vitamin Hair Bar (no backup, don't use shampoo bars so not a repurchase)


----------



## bajandoc86

rileypak said:


> *Gifted*
> 
> x1 SSI Sugar Peach Super Moist Conditioner (*5 backups*)



 You do not play around!

ETA: I don't blame you, I love this stuff.


----------



## rileypak

bajandoc86 said:


> You do not play around!
> 
> ETA: I don't blame you, I love this stuff.



I don't like to run out of product if I can help it


----------



## rileypak

I've had no movement on my Sarenzo or my Soultanicals


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

Insomnia has me posting. Well, it's the weekend so I don't have to worry about a sleep schedule lol...

I don't even check my Soultanicals. I just go to the mailbox and be surprised. It's torture because I know it's just sitting in her house, distribution warehouse, wherever until she takes them all to the post office .

I have one SSI Sugar Peach Conditioner in my stash that I'm trying to figure out how to get rid of since it wasn't all that when I used it.


----------



## Aggie

This morning I finished up my last jar of HQS Slip conditioner in a pre-poo mixed with Banyan Botanicals Healthy Hair Oil and AVJ. This mixture did a great job of softening my hair too.


----------



## Saludable84

Morning Ladies,

Already got my cup of joe and thinking about tonight or tomorrow's wash day and BF list. 

I think the BF list is almost complete. Would really like to rebuke one-offs and stick to what i need. Will that happen though?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Aggie
How much HQS do you have left now Ms. Aggie?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Saludable84 said:


> think the BF list is almost complete. *Would really like to rebuke one-offs and stick to what i need.* Will that happen though?


@Saludable84 
Good Morning Ms. Lady!

When you find out how to successfully do 'bolded' please let a Sista' know!

Those 'pesky' one-offs get me every year.


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> How much HQS do you have left now Ms. Aggie?


Actually I just finished the last of everything I bought. I was trying to use them fairly quickly but I gatta be honest I liked a couple of their DCs a lot and I'm sad I have to part with them because of their bad CS skills


----------



## Aggie

Aggie said:


> Actually I just finished the last of everything I bought. I was trying to use them fairly quickly but I gatta be honest I liked a couple of their DCs a lot and I'm sad I have to part with them because of their bad CS skills


Oh wait @IDareT'sHair, I forgot, I still have a couple jars of Greaseless Moisture from that BOGO haul I had a few months ago. I totally forgot about those. May need to pull one as soon as I finish up my Bel Nouvo Hair Milk


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Sitting here with: SM Purification (original) & plastic cap.  Will rinse out in a few.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Aggie said:


> Oh wait, I forgot, I still have a couple jars of Greaseless Moisture from that BOGO haul I had a few months ago. I totally forgot about those. May need to pull one as soon as I finish up *my Bel Nouvo Hair Milk*


@Aggie
I read your review on this.  I like this too.  

I have about 3/4ths jar of an already open HQS GM. 

I'll try to finish it up next Spring.


----------



## Saludable84

Aggie said:


> Oh wait @IDareT'sHair, I forgot, I still have a couple jars of *Greaseless Moisture *from that BOGO haul I had a few months ago. I totally forgot about those. May need to pull one as soon as I finish up my Bel Nouvo Hair Milk



 Mine are like almost a year old.... I think I'll start using those up..... now.


----------



## Saludable84

@IDareT'sHair 

Honestly, I'm trying to keep to my list of what I want AND stay away from curlmart and Hattache unless it's something I need. I like both cites but that's how I get caught out there.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Finished up a jar of SM Purification (original) x4 b/ups of the original.

Tryna' to work through these very s-l-o-w-l-y.


----------



## rileypak

Morning ladies! 

Hattache and CurlMart get me every time during BF 

Since I'm not home to do my hair but my twists look a hot mess, I grabbed a few things from Target


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My Hattache Cart 'could' potentially pretty much wipe out my list.

My problem are those 'random' sites with Super Huge Discounts that get me.

@rileypak @Saludable84


----------



## rileypak

@IDareT'sHair 
I always get on Hattache or CurlMart and end up with tons of random stuff


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I'm pretty good at sticking to what's on my list in places like Hattache/CM/Pampered etc.... that's how I missed that CurlLuxe etc....I only stick with what I have on my list.

My issue comes from those one-offs from one-off (list) places.

@rileypak


----------



## Aggie

Okay I finally finished up a bottle of Keracare Super Reconstructor protein treatment. I don't know if I'll buy more right now since I still have a 3/3 full bottle of Dudley's DRC 28 Protein Treatment left. I need to look for a large Soft Sheen Duo Tek Protein Treatment since it's larger, cheaper and it gets the job done just as good as the KC Super Reconstructor.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I need to get up and start on my Hair.  My new dryer is so big.

It's even bigger than my Steamer.  Not sure how I feel about that.

If/when this one stops working, I probably won't replace it and just stick with the Bonnet for a while. 

I think this is my 3rd Stand up dryer since being on LHCF.


----------



## Saludable84

@rileypak @IDareT'sHair 
Curlmart and Hattache, for me, is only good for the cheaper shipping (besides the regular discounts). I really only do MHC as everything is usually sold out on CM and Hattache is a PJ dream. 

If you could wipe out your list on there, why not?


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> I need to get up and start on my Hair.  My new dryer is so big.
> 
> It's even bigger than my Steamer.  Not sure how I feel about that.
> 
> If/when this one stops working, I probably won't replace it and just stick with the Bonnet for a while.
> 
> *I think this is my 3rd Stand up dryer since being on LHCF*.



Whoa @IDareT'sHair!   

I'm still on my first one - It's a Babyliss stand up dryer


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Saludable84 said:


> *If you could wipe out your list on there, why not?*


@Saludable84
I will get as much as I can from there.  It would/could primarily address almost everything that is currently on my list, like I said upthread.

But, I also have stuff like: Claudie, NG, Cream & Coco, Bel Nouvo (what I want from BN) which are not carried there, but everything I can get from there, I probably will.  Plus I think it's Free Shipping w/$60.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

The H-ween Sales have been pretty durn 'dismal'

Hopefully, they plan to make up for this BF?


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Used up a jar of LACE Brahmi mask, no backups..

Used up a jar of Soultanicals  Curl Nutrcious ..no backups. 

Might be gifting a local natural with 2 daughters most of my Soultanicals minus the Knot Sauce/glide and Nappucino


----------



## IDareT'sHair

shawnyblazes said:


> *Might be gifting a local natural with 2 daughters most of my Soultanicals minus the Knot Sauce/glide and Nappucino*


@shawnyblazes
Very Nice of you Sis.

I 'gifted' my ST'icals Stash of Stylers/Butters to another poster a while back - that needed Hair products.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

IDareT'sHair said:


> @shawnyblazes
> Very Nice of you Sis.
> 
> I 'gifted' my ST'icals Stash of Stylers/Butters to another poster a while back - that needed Hair products.




I hate posting stuff for sale and rarely swap.  I'm sure she will jump for joy.  I'm about to find me a really good protective style and stick to it.  APB is getting most of my money for BF.


----------



## Saludable84

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Saludable84
> I will get as much as I can from there.  It would/could primarily address almost everything that is currently on my list, like I said upthread.
> 
> But, I also have stuff like: Claudie, NG, Cream & Coco, Bel Nouvo (what I want from BN) which are not carried there, but everything I can get from there, I probably will.  Plus I think it's Free Shipping w/$60.



Gotcha. 

While I'm probably the worse person and this ain't the thread for it but if you don't need it or have something else just as good, don't bother. It took me a while but this is why I'm replacing SD with Komaza. Some of the stuff you get from other brands I know you like, so there is nothing wrong with that. If you like it and need it why not? 

It's the stuff I'm forcing myself to use, curiosity killed the cat or that aren't cost effective I'm trying to rebuke. I like variety but it's driving me crazy


----------



## IDareT'sHair

shawnyblazes said:


> *I hate posting stuff for sale and rarely swap.*


@shawnyblazes
Gurl....I have been getting some amazing Swaps! ......

And at the same time, it has allowed me to reduce some of my Multiples.

OT: I gave those ST'icals Stylers/Butters a while back.  All that Can't beweave it's not Chocolate, Pumpkin etc....Marula, Fluff, and all that kinda stuff.


----------



## Saludable84

Siamese Twist will be my one-off brand and that's what I'm scared of


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Saludable84 said:


> *Siamese Twist will be my one-off brand and that's what I'm scared of*


@Saludable84 
Yeah "If" she comes back. 

*Glad I still have my Family Size Sweet Potatoe Pie Hair Crème.*


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Saludable84
> Yeah "If" she comes back.
> 
> *Glad I still have my Family Size *Sweet Potatoe Pie Hair Crème*.*



Still mad I didn't buy the big jar of this


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> *Still mad I didn't buy the big jar of this*


@rileypak
Yeah, especially now that she appears to be ghost.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@rileypak
Customer Service wise - she could have let folks know she was 'temporarily'
(or permanently) closing her site.

Those of you that do Social Media should see if she posted anything out there?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@rileypak @curlyhersheygirl 
I was sitting under the dryer thinking about O.ui.dad Cleansing Conditioner and remembered I have that Liter and 16oz Botttle of W-E-N I bought off that Girl in my Stash to use. 

Welp, I guess that answered my question.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

*BIG OLE HUGE SIGH*


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@NaturallyATLPCH
She usually responds back right away.  She still hasn't responded?


----------



## Aggie

*OMG! A Super Duper New Hit:*

I finally took out my APB Ultra Conditioning Souffle (in Mallow Clouds ) and used it to DC my hair for the first time this morning and as soon as that baby touched my hair, I knew it would be  at first touch. Wow! I will have to add this to my BF list for sure


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Finished up: x1 LACE Brahmi Ayur-vedic Hair Mask (x3 backups = x1 12oz LACE & x2 12oz Bask & Bloom)


----------



## Aggie

Man I was gingerly trying to use as little of my UCS because I don't want to go through it too quickly. I used a 4 oz jar and still have a half of the jar left plus 3 8oz jars as a backup supply  Usually I would only have a little leftover that I would mix with something else to make it up. Not this one jack!


----------



## Saludable84

Aggie said:


> Man I was gingerly trying to use as little of my UCS because I don't want to go through it too quickly. I used a 4 oz jar and still have a half of the jar left plus 3 8oz jars as a backup supply  Usually I would only have a little leftover that I would mix with something else to make it up. Not this one jack!



That stuff is crack!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Hmph.

I noticed 4Bella Naturale also has a Guava & Fig Pre-Poo Rx (like NG).  Hmph.

I'm still nursing that 4Bella Naturale Cart.

I love the fact that her items are 12 ounces too!

@Aggie thanks for finding this vendor.


----------



## Aggie

Saludable84 said:


> That stuff is crack!


Girl who you tellin'. I know right!


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> Hmph.
> 
> I noticed 4Bella Naturale also has a Guava & Fig Pre-Poo Rx (like NG).  Hmph.
> 
> I'm still nursing that 4Bella Naturale Cart.
> 
> I love the fact that her items are 12 ounces too!
> 
> @Aggie thanks for finding this vendor.


You are most welcomed @IDareT'sHair


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl

Hey Curly!....


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

IDareT'sHair said:


> @NaturallyATLPCH
> She usually responds back right away.  She still hasn't responded?


Hmmmm...this is interesting.
Glad I have APB as a back up just in case .


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

Saludable84 said:


> That stuff is crack!


Yes, it is very addictive.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

So far in my 4Bella Naturale Cart I have:
Fruit Fusion Mask
Frenugreek Mask
Yucca Mask
Berry Cleansing Conditioner

A lot of very nice 'sounding' products from this Vendor.

*She would definitely be a one-off long shot - depending on the discount*


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

Decided to clarify with my SM Sacha Inchi poo and DC with the mask. I like how springy my twists were before I sat under the dryer.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Hey divas
Just got done rinsing out the Beer conditioner from Jakeala. 
The application was very smooth. For those that detangle with DC this would work great; the slip was good.
I left it on for 30mins under a plastic cap and hot head. I didn't oil rinse as I usually do to get a fair assessment of this DC. Upon rinsing my hair was soft & shiny with minimal frizz. I would say that this DC is more of a balancing conditioner as it provides both an adequate amount of  moisture and some strength. I would definitely be getting more BF.


----------



## Aggie

curlyhersheygirl said:


> Hey divas
> Just got done rinsing out the Beer conditioner from Jakeala.
> The application was very smooth. For those that detangle with DC this would work great; the slip was good.
> I left it on for 30mins under a plastic cap and hot head. I didn't oil rinse as I usually do to get a fair assessment of this DC. Upon rinsing my hair was soft & shiny with minimal frizz. I would say that this DC is more of a balancing conditioner as it provides both an adequate amount of  moisture and some strength. I would definitely be getting more BF.


Great review @curlyhersheygirl


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

It's kind of fun going shopping in the stash .
Thanks for that review @curlyhersheygirl , I'm always looking for a balancing conditioner.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *Hey divas
> Just got done rinsing out the Beer conditioner from Jakeala.
> The application was very smooth. For those that detangle with DC this would work great; the slip was good.
> I left it on for 30mins under a plastic cap and hot head. I didn't oil rinse as I usually do to get a fair assessment of this DC. Upon rinsing my hair was soft & shiny with minimal frizz. I would say that this DC is more of a balancing conditioner as it provides both an adequate amount of  moisture and some strength. I would definitely be getting more BF.*


@curlyhersheygirl 
Nice Review!


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

I need the link for this 4Bella site. Research


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl

Yep.  You Do.

https://www.etsy.com/shop/4BellaNaturale


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> 
> Yep.  You Do.
> 
> https://www.etsy.com/shop/4BellaNaturale


@IDareT'sHair 
Thanks sis


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

Her stuff looks VERY yummy, the 4Bella stuff.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

@IDareT'sHair 
There are some goodies there that look very interesting. I need to go back and see what others reported about this seller


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

I have the Coca something DC in my cart and I think the Blueberry Babassu DC in it as well.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl 
You know how we love our DC'ers and those 12oz DC'ers sound really good.

Lemme know what you find out.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> *Her stuff looks VERY yummy, the 4Bella stuff.*


@NaturallyATLPCH
It Does!  I convo'ed her to see if she is having a BF/CM Sale.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

Cocavanana I think? It's got banana, coconut, and avocado.
I have to be weary of that avocado now though.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> *Cocavanana I think? It's got banana, coconut, and avocado.
> I have to be weary of that avocado now though*.


@NaturallyATLPCH
Yeah, I think I read a review on that one~!


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

@IDareT'sHair 
I just watched a youtube review on this company but the reviewer wasn't very good. She didn't address things like turnaround time etc. The products did seem to perform well on her hair but I need more info than that.

Has anyone one here have any experience with this company?


----------



## Saludable84

Thanks @curlyhersheygirl for the review. I'll add a couple to my cart.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Finished Up: Naturally Smitten's Tangle Free Pudding (no back ups)


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *I just watched a youtube review on this company but the reviewer wasn't very good. She didn't address things like turnaround time etc. The products did seem to perform well on her hair but I need more info than that.
> 
> Has anyone one here have any experience with this company?*


@curlyhersheygirl
I read some of the reviews on her site.


----------



## Saludable84

@NaturallyATLPCH i looked at 4bella back when @Aggie first recommended but some of the ingredients stopped me. I'm going to go back and revisit but I know Avocado stopped me a few times.


----------



## Aggie

curlyhersheygirl said:


> @IDareT'sHair
> I just watched a youtube review on this company but the reviewer wasn't very good. She didn't address things like turnaround time etc. The products did seem to perform well on her hair but I need more info than that.
> 
> Has anyone one here have any experience with this company?


If you're referring to 4BellaNaturale, then i have. I even wrote about the products I used in the vendors forum


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I heard back from Siamese Twist and she said everything should be back in place by the end of November.

I asked her about BF/CM Sales - and she said right now, she is unsure which Sale(s) she would be participating in.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

4Bella Naturale:
BLACKWEEKEND16 = 30% 11/25 - 11/27
CYBERMONDAY16 = 25% 11/28


----------



## rileypak

All this CRN stuff smells yummy 
Hopefully my hair agrees with it or else back to Target it goes


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> *All this CRN stuff smells yummy *
> *Hopefully my hair agrees with it or else back to Target it goes*


@rileypak
What all did you get?  When are you going back home?

And you bet not say "tomorrow"


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak
> What all did you get?  When are you going back home?
> 
> And you bet not say "tomorrow"



Almond Jai Twisting Butter and Curl Love Moisture Milk

And yes some time tomorrow


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> *And yes some time tomorrow*


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My Knot-Slide Slipe Glide arrived today!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@CeeLex33
What you doin'?


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> My Knot-Slide Slipe Glide arrived today!


@IDareT'sHair 
Nice. Mine is still sitting on Ayo's kitchen table lol


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *Nice. Mine is still sitting on Ayo's kitchen table lol*


@curlyhersheygirl
You know what? 

Mine didn't show any movement the entire time.  It just kinda showed up today.  The Tracking info said in RED: No information on this item


----------



## CeeLex33

Hey Ladies! Catching up on boards- had an unexpectedly busy week!


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> You know what?
> 
> Mine didn't show any movement the entire time.  It just kinda showed up today.  The Tracking info said in RED: No information on this item


@IDareT'sHair 
That's interesting. Maybe mine will just show up Monday


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

I want to buy something 

I should take the girls to the mall


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *That's interesting. Maybe mine will just show up Monday*


@curlyhersheygirl

I bet it will.  She has nice new boxes too with "Soultancials" Tape!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *I want to buy something
> 
> I should take the girls to the mall*



@curlyhersheygirl
So Did I.  But I went to the "Grocery" so that ended thatreal quick.

OT: I gotta look for my Jakeala Beer. 

I found my Dope, but can't find Beer.  I wanna get everything I wanna try moved up to the front of the line


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

curlyhersheygirl said:


> @IDareT'sHair
> Nice. Mine is still sitting on Ayo's kitchen table lol



So is mine lmaooooo...


----------



## Saludable84

Sarenzo expected for Monday


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

CeeLex33 said:


> Hey Ladies! Catching up on boards- had an unexpectedly busy week!


Hey Cee!


----------



## divachyk

rileypak said:


> My navy and purple slaps arrived



I hope my house watcher / neighbor / friend has mine. She will be dropping off my packages tomorrow. I can't wait.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

My SLAPS arrived as well. I want more colors.


----------



## Saludable84

Saludable84 said:


> Thanks @curlyhersheygirl for the review. I'll add a couple to my cart.



Rechecked the ingredients. Nope. 

Hops are low in pH. Tightens follicles. And has biotin. This stuff will never let my hair be great


----------



## Saludable84

@CeeLex33 hey girl! Hair boards or medical boards?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@divachyk 
Hey Lady!......

I have a bottle of Rosewater in a Cart.  So, how are you using it?  You just spritzing with it?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> *So is mine lmaooooo...*


@NaturallyATLPCH @curlyhersheygirl
That's where I thought mine was.....but it was actually moving even though the P.O. and the Tracking # said something different.

ETA: Cute new boxes too.  I guess she "graduated" from the mailers.


----------



## divachyk

@IDareT'sHair, I use it straight out of the bottle directly on my hair. I use the Heritage brand. I spray until my hair is properly covered. Most times, I follow up with a creamy moisturizer but sometimes I don't. Rosewater is hydrating on its own but it's even better with other products layered on top.


----------



## divachyk

@IDareT'sHair, btw I prefer Rosewater over Rosewater / Glycerin. Link


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@divachyk
Thanks for your review.

I may pick some up next week?  I kept reading it is used as a "Fa-cial T-oner" so I was hoping it's not drying.

ETA:  I have Pure Rose-water in my Cart (no glycerin)


----------



## divachyk

@IDareT'sHair, it can be used on the body and face as well. Product descriptions may vary a little but many of them say you can use it on your hair. Plain rosewater is refreshing but it doesn't do much to tone my face. However, I like the rosewater facial toner as my toner. -- link The facial toner has glycerin and other ingredients.


----------



## CeeLex33

Saludable84 said:


> @CeeLex33 hey girl! Hair boards or medical boards?



Just hair boards... catching up on the forum and working on my BF list. Haven't bought anything since Sarenzo at the beginning of the month, but got a lot of things in swaps that I've been wanting to try


----------



## Saludable84

CeeLex33 said:


> Just hair boards... catching up on the forum and working on my BF list. Haven't bought anything since Sarenzo at the beginning of the month, but got a lot of things in swaps that I've been wanting to try



Swaps are nice!


----------



## Saludable84

So.... made a molasses pre-poo. Let me go see how this works.


----------



## rileypak

Now I got a bottle of rosewater in a cart


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

Sitting here with this henna mixture in my head .
It will be a late night because I'm not sleeping with this stuff in my head.


----------



## Saludable84

I found some broken hairs in my crown. Not a lot. Very small. I cannot have this disaster again. My crown hold moisture very well and is prone to drying the slowest. I will have to up Protein and return to Saturday wash days.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Saludable84 
I used my C&C Spun Sugar today. 

Even as Natcha' Head we still have to implement Protein from time to time.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@rileypak @NaturallyATLPCH
Speaking of "Protein" I still must admit M:C Caramel Treatment is/was still one of my Favs!

Love/Loved that stuff.

I have a pretty good 'stash' of Protein DC'ers: Claudie, HTN, M:C, HV Methi, CJ Repair Me and several others - ST'icals Molasses & Strand Repair (I consider those fairly lightweight Proteins tho')


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

Ever since incorporating hard core proteins every other month, my hair and moisture retention has thrived.

My strands are super, duper fine. I had a little breakage in the front but it's growing out.


----------



## rileypak

@IDareT'sHair 
I consider everything I have but the Claudie's Reconstructor to be light to light-medium treatments. I'd love to get a medium-heavy to heavy treatment if someone made one. 
Might just have to get the Neutral Protein Filler or Babyface until APB makes a good one


----------



## bajandoc86

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> Ever since incorporating hard core proteins every other month, my hair and moisture retention has thrived.
> 
> My strands are super, duper fine. I had a little breakage in the front but it's growing out.



Which hardcore protein do you use? I don't think I own any.I use a light-med protein once every 6 months.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

bajandoc86 said:


> Which hardcore protein do you use? I don't think I own any.I use a light-med protein once every 6 months.


I was using Aphogee (the first one) but now I use Colorful Neutral Protein filler.
My hair doesn't do anything with reconstructors, etc. I need the straight no chaser protein. Light protein doesn't do anything either. I need all or nothing lol...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@rileypak @NaturallyATLPCH @bajandoc86
I still have a couple Salon Brands in my stash too.
Nex-xus Emer-gencee, Aphogee 2-Step and a few others.

I used NPF when I was relaxed.  I haven't purchased it since I've been Natural.

@rileypak
HV's Methi-Set is pretty hard.

@NaturallyATLPCH
If I were to look, I probably have more Reconstructors than actual Protein-Treatments.

ETA: I still have an unopened bottle of Original Mega-Tek.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

I've used the Aphogee 2 Minute Reconstructor and the SSI Okra Reconstructor. The Okra was better, but after using it for a while it really didn't do anything.

I actually did my first hard core protein treatment last May and it was the first one I'd ever done since going natural. Changed my life.


----------



## rileypak

I'd just like a nice, strong keratin & collagen treatment with a dose of silk amino acids in it


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

The way this laziness is set up, I might be sleeping in this henna mix .


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> You know what?
> 
> Mine didn't show any movement the entire time.  It just kinda showed up today.  The Tracking info said in RED: No information on this item


Ooh that's what happened to my order as well. It just kinda showed up here at the courier after the initial Shipping notification. What's up with that?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> *The way this laziness is set up, I might be sleeping in the henna mix* .


@NaturallyATLPCH 
I hate keeping stuff in my hair overnight.  But I do get the laziness factor. 

That's how I was last weekend.


----------



## bajandoc86

Saludable84 said:


> I found some broken hairs in my crown. Not a lot. Very small. I cannot have this disaster again. My crown hold moisture very well and is prone to drying the slowest. I will have to up Protein and return to Saturday wash days.



My crown stays a HAM. SMH. Sheds like crazy and breaks frequently. I am always seeing short hairs. 

I really dunno. I anticipate needing a good trim at my next hair appointment to help even things out. Cause these ends looking a bit thin. I HATE THIN ENDS.


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Saludable84
> I used my C&C Spun Sugar today.
> 
> Even as Natcha' Head we still have to implement Protein from time to time.


Girl don't I know it. I had to use a strong protein treatment today to correct my over moisturized hair this morning. It was a mess I had to correct and quickly.


----------



## Aggie

rileypak said:


> @IDareT'sHair
> I consider everything I have but the Claudie's Reconstructor to be light to light-medium treatments. I'd love to get a medium-heavy to heavy treatment if someone made one.
> Might just have to get the* Neutral Protein Filler *or Babyface until APB makes a good one



I have the 'bolded' @rileypak and had to mix a little of it with a tiny bit of Keracare Super Reconstructor I had left over. It was a really nice treatment. I like it a lot. It has my hair feeling very strong and wonderful. APB UCS really softened that baby right back to touchable silkiness.


----------



## Saludable84

@bajandoc86 @Aggie i have a natural friend, 4C, who has told me she uses protein 4 times a year. I clearly cannot go that route. I have to use protein once a month and it needs to be hard protein. Sometimes, for me, natural is no different from being relaxed.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

Saludable84 said:


> @bajandoc86 @Aggie i have a natural friend, 4C, who has told me she uses protein 4 times a year. I clearly cannot go that route. I have to use protein once a month and it needs to be hard protein. Sometimes, for me, natural is no different from being relaxed.


Well let's see. I'm 4c and use it every other month so that would be 6 times a year.
And you are right. I was very misinformed in the beginning of my journey. Heck, based on the kinks and coils of natural hair, I would think that protein is necessary to strengthen the bends and coils, you know?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@NaturallyATLPCH
Thank you for that bit of "edumaction" tonight.

I just threw that jar outside in my Trash.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

Aggie said:


> I have the 'bolded' @rileypak and had to mix a little of it with a tiny bit of Keracare Super Reconstructor I had left over. It was a really nice treatment. I like it a lot. It has my hair feeling very strong and wonderful. APB UCS really softened that baby right back to touchable silkiness.


That's an EXCELLENT combo. That's what I did during my last protein treatment, that UCS had my hair moisturized and balanced to a T!


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

IDareT'sHair said:


> @NaturallyATLPCH
> Thank you for that bit of "edumaction" tonight.
> 
> I just threw that jar outside in my Trash.



You're welcome Sistah PJ!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> You're welcome Sistah PJ!


I meant to post that in Hits or Misses!  I guess I was too much in a hurry to get it out of here.

@NaturallyATLPCH


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

IDareT'sHair said:


> I meant to post that in Hits or Misses!  I guess I was too much in a hurry to get it out of here.
> 
> @NaturallyATLPCH


Well I didn't want to keep hijacking that thread .
So I came over here.


----------



## Aggie

Saludable84 said:


> @bajandoc86 @Aggie i have a natural friend, 4C, who has told me she uses protein 4 times a year. I clearly cannot go that route. I have to use protein once a month and it needs to be hard protein.* Sometimes, for me, natural is no different from being relaxed*.



 Agreed. My hair is fine and definitely needs protein to add a little thickness and strength. I believe it's the reason why I think henna works so well on my hair as well.


----------



## Aggie

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> Well let's see. I'm 4c and use it every other month so that would be 6 times a year.
> And you are right. I was very misinformed in the beginning of my journey. Heck, based on the kinks and coils of natural hair, *I would think that protein is necessary to strengthen the bends and coils, you know*?



Very interesting point you have there @NaturallyATLPCH, hmm,


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

Okay if I can hang until 10:30, that will be 6 hours for this henna mix so I'll rinse and DC.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> *Well I didn't want to keep hijacking that thread .  So I came over here.*



@NaturallyATLPCH 
It should have been there.  Because it was reported over there as a "Miss"


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> I meant to post that in Hits or Misses!  I guess I was too much in a hurry to get it out of here.
> 
> @NaturallyATLPCH


I am so glad I never bought that one too @IDareT'sHair. Geesh! Scary!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Aggie said:


> *I am so glad I never bought that one too . Geesh! Scary!*


@Aggie
I know you are!  And I had that 'stuff' in my house.


----------



## Saludable84

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> Well let's see. I'm 4c and use it every other month so that would be 6 times a year.
> And you are right. I was very misinformed in the beginning of my journey. Heck, based on the kinks and coils of natural hair, I would think that protein is necessary to strengthen the bends and coils, you know?



I've often thought the same thing. The hair in the natural state has too much going on and you need to manipulate it to much for it to not need protein. 

I have 4A hair which apparently has a thinner outter layer. I really cannot get away with going longer that 4 weeks. 12x a year seems like a lot, but it works for me.


----------



## divachyk

I used up Kurlee Belle Banana Nut + Avocado DC. No backups & not repurchasing. It's ok but I have better in the stash.

Since going natural, I've had good luck with using a leave-in with protein each wash day. I will do a medium protein treatment soon though for safekeeping since it's been months since I've done one. I like Komaza Protein Strengthener.

@bajandoc86, do you have your hair trimmed while straight or curly?


----------



## Saludable84

I should really rinse this Protein out. It said 20-30 minutes but it's been going on an hour. I don't think I'm gonna make it to rinsing out deep conditioner tonight.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl 
What is your Protein Reggie?  And what are some of your Fav Protein DC'ers?


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> What is your Protein Reggie?  And what are some of your Fav Protein DC'ers?


@IDareT'sHair
I use a light to medium protein DC every other week. I also do aphogee about twice a year. My hair requires some type of protein each team I do my hair. So if I don't use a protein DC I use a LI with protein.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

@IDareT'sHair 
Forgot to add my favorite protein DC's.
APB's bamboo & algae
SM yucca & plantain
Claudie's 2in 1
MD vanilla repair


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> I use a light to medium protein DC every other week.* I also do aphogee about twice a year.* *My hair requires some type of protein each team I do my hair. So if I don't use a protein DC I use a LI with protein*.


@curlyhersheygirl
I have a small bottle of this.  I have never tried it (at home).

I've had it applied in the Salon though (when I was relaxed).

Yeah, I use protein fairly often too.


----------



## KinksAndInk

Nobody asked me but I'ma toss my 2 cents in lol. I use hardish protein every wash day unless I'm too exhausted or being lazy. I was using Aphogee 2 step either straight or mixed with OGX biotin and collagen or Joico if I want to make it "lighter". I just switched to neutral protein filler because I hate how sticky the Aphogee is. I use Aphogee 2 minute on days that I'm too lazy or tired to mix the 2step. The only handmade protein I've tried is NurCreations Irish burdockroot reconstructor (light) and I loved it but I don't love her business skills enough to repurchase it. I have fine hair and going to long (more than a week) without protein leads to breakage.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> Forgot to add my favorite protein DC's.
> APB's bamboo & algae
> SM yucca & plantain
> Claudie's 2in 1
> *MD vanilla repair*


@curlyhersheygirl
I knew this would be on your list.  I use to love that Olive, Wheat, Berry!


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> I knew this would be on your list.  I use to love that Olive, Wheat, Berry!


@IDareT'sHair 
That's a nice one too. I still have a large jar in my stash.


----------



## bajandoc86

divachyk said:


> @bajandoc86, do you have your hair trimmed while straight or curly?



Typically trimmed blown out. In Dec I am assuming Reniece will trim it when flat ironed.

@Saludable84 I have not done a hard protein for the year. Hmm...I will try one on wash day next weekend since I would have taken down my cornrows. Now I have to see which one I can find locally at the beauty supply store.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl

Is the Claudie 2n1 a Liquid? 

I do love her Protein Renew and her Reconstructor.


----------



## bajandoc86

P.S. I really love the discussions we have in here.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl
My "Go To" is HV's Methi Step1 when I need something I consider a handmade "Hard" Protein


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> 
> Is the Claudie 2n1 a Liquid?
> 
> I do love her Protein Renew and her Reconstructor.


@IDareT'sHair 
It's slightly thicker than a R/O
I have the reconstructor on my list. There's also another one I like that's in my stash but I can't remember the name right now.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> My "Go To" is HV's Methi Step1 when I need something I consider a handmade "Hard"


@IDareT'sHair 
I got the set during the last sale but haven't tried them yet.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *It's slightly thicker than a R/O
> I have the reconstructor on my list. There's also another one I like that's in my stash but I can't remember the name right now*.


@curlyhersheygirl
The Reconstructor is thebomb.com.biz.net.gov.edu And so is the Protein Renew.

I think Brownie518 use to love the 2n1 too.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> * I got the set during the last sale but haven't tried them yet*.


@curlyhersheygirl
I use Step2 just for basic cowashing.  I always follow up Step1 with something else.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

bajandoc86 said:


> *P.S. I really love the discussions we have in here.*


@bajandoc86 
Me Too!


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> I use Step2 just for basic cowashing.  I always follow up Step1 with something else.


@IDareT'sHair 
Good to know


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl
All You NW21 heads, may find that you need to do 'less' actual Protein Rx's, since you all are using NW21 on a regula'

OT: Not sure when I'll return to my 1/2 bottle.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *Good to know*


@curlyhersheygirl
I picked that tip of from some of the OG PJ's that use to be here.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> All You NW21 heads, but find that you need to do 'less' actual Protein Rx's, since you all are using NW21 on a regula'
> 
> OT: Not sure when I'll return to my 1/2 bottle.


@IDareT'sHair 
I haven't changed my protein regimen while using NW21. I guess since I concentrate it on my scalp it doesn't cause issues with my hair.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl
Good to know.  I didn't either 'when' I used it/was using it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl
I still need to look for that Jar of Jakeala Beer DC'er.

ETA:  How does it smell?


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

Finally cowashed this henna mix out. I need to find another type of indigo because this one is grainy. Need a smoother powder.

DCing now with Nekeshea Exotic Fruits DC from Etsy. It's pretty good, she's a YouTuber that started her own line.

Doesn't beat my UCS though. That has put all my other moisture DCs to shame.

Will use the Siamese Twists leave in to put my hair in large chunky twists or the Olive and Bhringraj, not sure which one I'll use.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@NaturallyATLPCH
Where do you get your Indigo?  I get mine from mehandi.

Another poster told me about The Hen-na Guys on A-ma-zon I've purchased from there once. 

It's 'cheaper' than mehandi, but I went back to mehandi.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

IDareT'sHair said:


> @NaturallyATLPCH
> Where do you get your Indigo?  I get mine from mehandi.
> 
> Another poster told me about The Hen-na Guys on A-ma-zon I've purchased from there once.
> 
> It's 'cheaper' than mehandi, but I went back to mehandi.


I got mine on Amazon. May have to order from Mehandi or Lakshmi's Cupboard, or Henna Sooq.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> _*May have to order from Mehandi or Lakshmi's Cupboard, or Henna Sooq*._


@NaturallyATLPCH 
Yup.


----------



## rileypak

I want to henna my hair but I don't want the color change but I also don't want to bother with indigo


----------



## divachyk

@bajandoc86, she told me she trims while straight - not sure if that's flat ironed or blown out.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Mornin' Ladies!
Wasn't it funny we had that whole Obia thing on Hallo-ween?......


----------



## Saludable84

@IDareT'sHair no. That was scary. I was scared some relic-type monster was coming to steal my hair


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Saludable84 said:


> *no. That was scary. I was scared some relic-type monster was coming to steal my hair *


@Saludable84
And I thought "stuff" was gone start flyin' around in my house!


----------



## Saludable84

I have some indigo in here from the.henna.guys. It was ok, but I've had darker. I used it as a two step a while back. I'm going to use it up, then look for something better. My "red" henna is mehendi. 

I am trying to go back to henna this winter as when I did it last winter, my hair held up much better than protein.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Saludable84 said:


> *I have some indigo in here from the.henna.guys. It was ok, but I've had darker.* I used it as a two step a while back. I'm going to use it up, then look for something better. My "red" henna is mehendi.
> I am trying to go back to henna this winter as when I did it last winter, my hair held up much better than protein.



@Saludable84
This is exactly why I went back to mehandi.com


----------



## Saludable84

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Saludable84
> This is exactly why I went back to mehandi.com



Yeah. I will go back to mehen.di.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

Morning ladies! 
The Obia discussion on Halloween weekend .


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

My hair came out nice. It's a nice, dark brown like I wanted, and shiny. I think that's the amla powder.
Guess I'll be going to Mehandi too. Hope their indigo is less grainy.


----------



## Beamodel

Just my random two cents 

I prefer Sarenzo body frosting lightly sealed on my hair instead of my body. 

But I also prefer Sarenzo Creamy oil on my body instead of my hair.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> My hair came out nice. It's a nice, dark brown like I wanted, and shiny. I think that's the amla powder.
> Guess I'll be going to Mehandi too. *Hope their indigo is less grainy*.


@NaturallyATLPCH
It's "The Best of The Best" very fine powder. 

Puurrrrfect


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel said:


> *Just my random two cents
> 
> I prefer Sarenzo body frosting lightly sealed on my hair instead of my body.
> 
> But I also prefer Sarenzo Creamy oil on my body instead of my hair.*


@Beamodel 
Makes Perfect Sense to me in PJ Speak!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Used Cream & Coco's Tincture today!


----------



## Beamodel

Currently doing a protein treatment with mission condition caramel treatment mixed with curl junkie repair me


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel said:


> *Currently doing a protein treatment with mission condition caramel treatment mixed with curl junkie repair me*


@Beamodel
That sounds like a very interesting Combo


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Beamodel
> That sounds like a very interesting Combo



First time mixing them so we shall see. I'm sure it'll be fine though. I wanted something that's semi medium.


----------



## Saludable84

So, Komaza is definitely a repurchase. I left the SD Shea What! Deux on overnight and it barely did anything. I mean, it felt nice but Komaza is Skrong. I wanted to really use my SM Manuka Honey but was scared it would be too moisturizing. I should have. 

I used APB Cherry Kukui and it wasn't moisturizing enough, which is ok because I don't need heavy leave ins, but I had to switch to Bekura Honey Latte. Fast forward to right now and the APB twist feel like I put grease on top of wet hair and the Bekura twist feel great. 

If I keep the Komaza around, then I need as many heavy products as I can get.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

Interesting @Saludable84 . I would say I want to try the Komaza Care but her shipping is stupid. However, I don't think it's bad for one thing.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@NaturallyATLPCH
How are you using Neutral Protein Filler?  Are you using it by itself or mixing it? 

If alone, how long are you leaving it on?


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> @NaturallyATLPCH
> How are you using Neutral Protein Filler?  Are you using it by itself or mixing it?
> 
> If alone, how long are you leaving it on?



Yes I'm curious too


----------



## IDareT'sHair

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> *I would say I want to try the Komaza Care but her shipping is stupid. However, I don't think it's bad for one thing*.


@NaturallyATLPCH 
 I use to get my Scalp Butter from there and shipping was like maybe $2.30? 

That was before they started reformulating it every year. 

Lately, I've been scuurrd to mess with it. 

They took a perfectly good product and messed it up.

Every year, they came out with a reformulated version.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

IDareT'sHair said:


> @NaturallyATLPCH
> How are you using Neutral Protein Filler?  Are you using it by itself or mixing it?
> 
> If alone, how long are you leaving it on?


I use it like Aphogee, skrait out the bottle. I then sit under the dryer for 15 minutes. My hair loves it. It gets stiff, but not crazy hard.

Breakage almost nonexistent, moisture retention UNBELIEVABLE.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

Oh, and I follow it up with APB UCS .


----------



## Saludable84

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> Interesting @Saludable84 . I would say I want to try the Komaza Care but her shipping is stupid. However, I don't think it's bad for one thing.



For one item it isn't bad if you are trying. She had free shipping after a certain amount. I have two items I like now from her so I would just try to haul her during a sale. 

I'm keeping Neutral Protein Filler for backup and perhaps at some point, i will use it for 1 hours versus 10 minutes. I will also continue to itnstraight as diluted it was a joke.


----------



## Saludable84

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> Oh, and I follow it up with APB UCS .



I was trying to use my last jar of SD so I could move my products into 2016, but I regret not using UCS.


----------



## rileypak

What's the ingredients @NaturallyATLPCH ?
I'm very curious now. Very, very curious...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I may still have some NPF left in my "Relaxed Stash" 

I need to look out there with my Relaxer "stuff" and see if still have that bottle?

I can't imagine using that whole bottle.  I still might have this.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

Here they are @rileypak


----------



## Aggie

bajandoc86 said:


> P.S. I really love the discussions we have in here.


I concur


----------



## Aggie

Saludable84 said:


> @IDareT'sHair no. That was scary. I was scared some relic-type monster was coming to steal my hair





IDareT'sHair said:


> @Saludable84
> And I thought "stuff" was gone start flyin' around in my house!


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

I might be bold enough and mix the Aphogee and Neutral Protein Filler


----------



## rileypak

Thanks so much @NaturallyATLPCH 
Welp I'll be getting a bottle of that


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

rileypak said:


> Thanks so much @NaturallyATLPCH
> Welp I'll be getting a bottle of that


My hair LOVES keratin. I guess that would make sense since hair is made of Keratin .


----------



## bajandoc86

I was busy in the kitchen today. 

Baked sweet potato, brown sugar bourbon wings, garden salad and iced fruit tea.
Bae is currently pouting and not pleased that he is too far to get any. Poor thang! LOL!


----------



## rileypak

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> My hair LOVES keratin. I guess that would make sense since hair is made of Keratin .



Mine does too. Keratin, collagen, and silk are my hair's favs


----------



## rileypak

bajandoc86 said:


> I was busy in the kitchen today.
> 
> Baked sweet potato, brown sugar bourbon wings, garden salad and iced fruit tea.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

bajandoc86 said:


> *I was busy in the kitchen today.
> 
> Baked sweet potato, brown sugar bourbon wings, garden salad and iced fruit tea.
> Bae is currently pouting and not pleased that he is too far to get any. Poor thang! LOL!*



@bajandoc86
Gurl....Stop torturing that Po' Man!

*i wouldn't mind grabbin' a couple of them wangs*....


----------



## MileHighDiva

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> I might be bold enough and mix the Aphogee and Neutral Protein Filler


I mix NPF with Duo Tex to give it a more complete profile.  I call it my homemade Dudley's DRC28.


----------



## Saludable84

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> I might be bold enough and mix the Aphogee and Neutral Protein Filler



I'm not that bold but I tried it with keraphix once 

My hair was moisturized for weeks


----------



## Saludable84

rileypak said:


> Mine does too. Keratin, collagen, and silk are my hair's favs



Ditto! Relaxed my hair loved elastin too  do they even still put that is hair stuff anymore


----------



## divachyk

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> Interesting @Saludable84 . I would say I want to try the Komaza Care but her shipping is stupid. However, I don't think it's bad for one thing.



When shopping Komaza, you have to haul for the shipping to be worth it. I love Komaza so I'm strategic with my purchases. @NaturallyATLPCH


----------



## rileypak

Saludable84 said:


> Ditto! Relaxed my hair loved elastin too  do they even still put that is hair stuff anymore



Not too many folks put it in stuff that I've seen which is a shame 
I know Claudie's does. I might have to find some collagen peptides and do some mixing up of my own


----------



## bajandoc86

rileypak said:


>





IDareT'sHair said:


> @bajandoc86
> Gurl....Stop torturing that Po' Man!
> 
> *i wouldn't mind grabbin' a couple of them wangs*....



LOL! He was so salty. Talmbout I could at least send him some pics. 

I love to cook and bake. I just don't have the time to do it regularly. I made wings with a sorrel + cranberry glaze and dipping sauce last christmas and oh em geeeeee  

On my dessert menu for this holiday season:

bailey's bread pudding with a warm rum cream sauce
coconut cream cupcakes with flaked coconut on the inside and a coconut buttercream frosting
vanilla pound cake with a buttered rum sticky glaze at the bottom


----------



## divachyk

I'm tossing the rest of BelNouvo Avocado & Shea. It's just so underwhelming.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@bajandoc86
Errrthang sounds Delish!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

When I get home from werk, I'll look for my bottle of NPF.  I think I still have it? 

If not, Imma grab a 4oz bottle just to have on hand.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I think Imma gone & try ST'icals Pumpkin Detox this wash day, just to see if I wanna re-up BF (providing the Sale is goodt.) 

ST'icals is currently not on my BF list.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

I have to remind myself to check this local BSS  near me for the Xcel 21. They have everything.  I just get home too late in the evening to stop and when I leave its not open.  I will have to put a reminder on my cell for Saturday.

Hmm, I have a doctors appt with the little one on Thursday, maybe I'll stop on my way in then.


 Good morning ladies!!!


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

bajandoc86 said:


> LOL! He was so salty. Talmbout I could at least send him some pics.
> 
> I love to cook and bake. I just don't have the time to do it regularly. I made wings with a* sorrel + cranberry glaze *and dipping sauce last christmas and oh em geeeeee
> 
> On my dessert menu for this holiday season:
> 
> bailey's bread pudding with a warm rum cream sauce
> coconut cream cupcakes with flaked coconut on the inside and a coconut buttercream frosting
> vanilla pound cake with a buttered rum sticky glaze at the bottom


@bajandoc86 
I would love to get my hands on that recipe. I get sorrel every year for Christmas; reminds me of my childhood.


----------



## Saludable84

@bajandoc86 I need that sorrel and cranberry glaze recipe. I might just need to be on that.


----------



## MileHighDiva

@rileypak @divachyk 

My second Puff Cuff T-Shirt Turban is the same print as the original.


----------



## rileypak

MileHighDiva said:


> @rileypak @divachyk
> 
> My second Puff Cuff T-Shirt Turban is the same print as the original.



Mine too 

ETA: still happy I got them though! Just wish they offered choices of colors instead of just giving you something


----------



## divachyk

Likewise @rileypak. 

@MileHighDiva, having the red one on the website was a tad misleading but I won't complain.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

What's up errybody!
So my Soultanicals Knot Glide came today. It smells just like Sarenzo's Twisted Cotton Candy scent. 
I tested a little on my fingers and the slip is OUT OF THIS WORLD. I'm going to prepoo with it this weekend along with an oil, and throw in some ayurvedic powders.
My Sarenzo also came today. I got two creamy oils, one in Lemondipity and one in Lavender and Sweet Berries. I'm awaiting no more packages and am set until Black Friday, which only looks like Sarenzo, APB, and Jakeala right now.


----------



## divachyk

My Honey's Handmade (Groupon) shipped.


----------



## flyygirlll2

@NaturallyATLPCH Yessss that slip is everything! I'm mad that my package still shows no movement . At least my Sarenzo package got here today .

The creamy oil I received is more creamier than the previous creamy oil I had. I actually just put a small amount on my twists 

@IDareT'sHair Although Candy Corn smells nice , I prefer the Twisted Vanilla a little bit more though.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

flyygirlll2 said:


> *Although Candy Corn smells nice , I prefer the Twisted Vanilla a little bit more though.*


@flyygirlll2

Ooooo I don't!  

I had Twisted Vanilla a while back.  Candy Corn is where it's at!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Evenin' PJ's!


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Le sigh my package still hasn't moved.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *Le sigh my package still hasn't moved.*


@curlyhersheygirl
That's awful.....

Mine never did show any movement at all.  It just showed up in my mailbox.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl

I pulled out a little jar of something tonight? 

I think it might be Type4 that I transferred a little into an un-labeled jar.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

Wayminute, spoke too soon. I'm waiting on my KJ Naturals that I ordered. I did get a shipping notification for the two things I ordered.

I didn't check my Soultanicals. It arrived like magic .
I think it arrives quicker when you don't look at it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> *I didn't check my Soultanicals. It arrived like magic .
> I think it arrives quicker when you don't look at it.*


@NaturallyATLPCH  I kept thinking it was still sitting on her kitchen table when mine arrived and I was still watching USPS Tracking. @curlyhersheygirl


----------



## rileypak

curlyhersheygirl said:


> Le sigh my package still hasn't moved.



Mine either. Still says pre-shipment


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> 
> I pulled out a little jar of something tonight?
> 
> I think it might be Type4 that I transferred a little into an un-labeled jar.


@IDareT'sHair 
Lol This happens to you often.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

rileypak said:


> Mine either. Still says pre-shipment


@rileypak 
That's exactly what mine says


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

Let's talk about this lavender and sweet berries creamy oil .
Imma turn someone on at work if I wear it .


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *Lol This happens to you often.*


@curlyhersheygirl
The only reason I said Type4 is because it's greasy.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> *Let's talk about this lavender and sweet berries creamy oil *.
> Imma turn someone on at work if I wear it .


@NaturallyATLPCH S
Interesting sounding scent.

You betta' hold that down nah!


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

curlyhersheygirl said:


> Le sigh my package still hasn't moved.


Likewise.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@NaturallyATLPCH 
I still can't fathom how Lavender and Sweet Berries would smell.

Kinda' like Blueberry and Rose.


----------



## MileHighDiva

rileypak said:


> Mine either. Still says pre-shipment


Mine too. @rileypak @curlyhersheygirl


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

IDareT'sHair said:


> @NaturallyATLPCH
> I still can't fathom how Lavender and Sweet Berries would smell.
> 
> Kinda' like Blueberry and Rose.


Right! I can't describe it but it smells GOODT!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> *Right! I can't describe it but it smells GOODT!*


@NaturallyATLPCH 
Sounds like an oxymoron. 

I looked at that one and KIM.  Cause I couldn't figure that one out.


----------



## bajandoc86

curlyhersheygirl said:


> @bajandoc86
> I would love to get my hands on that recipe. I get sorrel every year for Christmas; reminds me of my childhood.





Saludable84 said:


> @bajandoc86 I need that sorrel and cranberry glaze recipe. I might just need to be on that.



No problem. I'll go look for my recipe notebook when I get home tonight.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

IDareT'sHair said:


> @NaturallyATLPCH
> Sounds like an oxymoron.
> 
> I looked at that one and KIM.  Cause I couldn't figure that one out.


I'm getting something scented in Blueberry Rose next.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Received Ship Notice from Alikay for the Botanicals Balm - that was back-ordered.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> *I'm getting something scented in Blueberry Rose next*.



@NaturallyATLPCH
You can have it!

ETA: I can't wait to try the Sweet Potato Pie Sweet Honey Hair Thang!


----------



## Saludable84

Lavendar and sweet berries actually sounds intriguing.

I got my Sarenzo today. Also got a free sample of something..... everybody getting Sarenzo for Christmas. The price is just that right.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I need to make sure I have 11/7 on my Calendar.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

IDareT'sHair said:


> Received Ship Notice from Alikay for the Botanicals Balm - that was back-ordered.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

IDareT'sHair said:


> I need to make sure I have 11/7 on my Calendar.


Yup. Got my gift certificate locked in. I think I can shop early with my pass.


----------



## flyygirlll2

Dang....I didn't get a pass for Sarenzo but hopefully there's some good stuff during that sale. I want some more clay wash, creamy oil, maybe hair jelly, and bath stuff.


----------



## rileypak

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> I'm getting something scented in Blueberry Rose next.


----------



## rileypak

I just want hair jelly and bath stuff from Sarenzo next month


----------



## Saludable84

The sample I got it full sized 8oz. I tried it tonight under hair jelly. 

I have one hair Jelly half used and 4 back ups. I want to order 4-5 more. That stuff is the truf! Honestly, I want to go for 8 more but I'm gonna chill. If I can get that and creamy oil and bath salts, I'm so good. 

Finished one 16oz jar of DB Pumpkin Seed Conditioner. There is still left, but only enough for one section of hair. 1/6 sections. And I hate mixing Conditioners on wash day with sections. I'll use it on DS hair.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Saludable84
What's the Hair Jelly like?  A Gel?  Or a Jelly-like Oil?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Eisani

  Hey Girl!


----------



## BrownBetty

Night Ladies!

I ordered a straightening brush, the one that heats up from amazon today.  Should be here Wed.
My APB cart is loaded... I have about 16 products, 13 are hair products, lol.  Jakela has a couple of items also.  I want more Sarenzo creamy oil... I want body stuff from here.

@bajandoc86 - share that pound cake recipe please!  That sound delicious!
@NaturallyATLPCH  - my hair loves keratin also.  I use the aphogee 2 step.  I need to do one this week.  I think our hair likes similar products. 

I'm going to see if I can find netwurks 21 out here.  I keep forgetting to check the BSS by me.  Their website claims 5 stores in my area carry it.

I'm taking out my crochet braids tomorrow.  I am thinking about big chopping and letting it grow out over the winter.


----------



## BrownBetty

rileypak said:


> I just want hair jelly and bath stuff from Sarenzo next month



Have you tried their body scrubs?  That creamy oil is bae.  My skin feels so soft when I use it.  Ash be gone!


----------



## BrownBetty

IDareT'sHair said:


> @NaturallyATLPCH
> You can have it!
> 
> *ETA: I can't wait to try the Sweet Potato Pie Sweet Honey Hair Thang!*



This is in my cart.  I added (2) 16 oz.


----------



## BrownBetty

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> What's up errybody!
> So my *Soultanicals Knot Glide* came today. It smells just like Sarenzo's Twisted Cotton Candy scent.
> I tested a little on my fingers and the slip is OUT OF THIS WORLD. I'm going to prepoo with it this weekend along with an oil, and throw in some ayurvedic powders.
> My Sarenzo also came today. I got two creamy oils, one in Lemondipity and one in Lavender and Sweet Berries. I'm awaiting no more packages and am set until Black Friday, which only looks like Sarenzo, APB, and Jakeala right now.



I saw soultanicals in a BSS by my mom's house.  I am going to pick up a couple of things next time I go by there.  I want to try her stuff but reading the reviews... IDK.  I will try a bottle from the BSS and go from there.


----------



## MileHighDiva

My liter of ST Hair Glide was finally accepted by the USPS in AZ.


----------



## Saludable84

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Saludable84
> What's the Hair Jelly like?  A Gel?  Or a Jelly-like Oil?



Neither. It's compatible to Flax Seed gel only difference is it's a bit looser in texture.


----------



## Saludable84

I had to rewash last night. My hair was too hard. As soon as water hit it, it found some act right. I can only blame my DC after using the Komaza. I think it officially expired.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Saludable84 
What DC did you use again? SD SWD?


----------



## Saludable84

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Saludable84
> What DC did you use again? SD SWD?



Yup. I'm just gonna trash it at this point. 

Since I'm done with Darcy's, will move on to 1/7 Naturelle Grow DCs.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

MileHighDiva said:


> My liter of ST Hair Glide was finally accepted by the USPS in AZ.



Likewise.  It says it will be delivered by November 3rd.


----------



## flyygirlll2

My order from Soultanicals finally moved too and should be arriving tomorrow,  as well as the three NW21 Creams  I got from HOB.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

BrownBetty said:


> How was that?  I always mix it... Imma try next wash.


@BrownBetty 
Oh sis I forgot to respond to your question, sorry.

On it's own it's OK; doesn't compare to my top fav's. I use it solo when I want my hair to shine. I'm not sure what exactly that is in it that does that, but I always get very shiny hair when I use it solo.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Used up the following:
10oz AV coconut conditioner ( no backup)
8oz NW21 ( multiple backups)
8oz Oyin HH (multiple backups)
4oz Sarenzo creamy oil ( multiple backups)
4oz emu oil ( 1 backup left)
8oz APB pumpkin & fennel oil ( 2 backups)


----------



## BrownBetty

curlyhersheygirl said:


> @BrownBetty
> Oh sis I forgot to respond to your question, sorry.
> 
> On it's own it's OK; doesn't compare to my top fav's. I use it solo when I want my hair to shine. I'm not sure what exactly that is in it that does that, but I always get very shiny hair when I use it solo.



Thanks! I will stay with my mix then!


----------



## MileHighDiva

My third Puff Cuff order shipped just now.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl 
Nice use up list Ms. Curly!


----------



## BrownBetty

Used up:
Tgin poo
Tgin con
Aphogee 2 step

All repurchases, unless apb come w/ a protein I can replace aphogee w/.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@BrownBetty
Hey Girl!

How often are you doing Aphogee 2 Step.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

shawnyblazes said:


> Likewise.  It says it will be delivered by November 3rd.


Same


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl
So, you finally got something from ST'icals uh?  Well that's Thursday right?

ETA:  Imma apply Beau Vert tomorrow under Saran Wrap and Wig (for a long Detox) while I'm at work and come home and get started.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

OT: I just HATE dealing with outsourced customer service


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl
Is ST'icals the only thing you waiting on?


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> So, you finally got something from ST'icals uh?  Well that's Thursday right?
> 
> ETA:  Imma apply Beau Vert tomorrow under Saran Wrap and Wig (for a long Detox) while I'm at work and come home and get started.


@IDareT'sHair 
That my Slaps and my APB prize


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

@IDareT'sHair 
That sounds lovely. You'll let me know how your hair feels after rinsing tomorrow.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Hi beautiful ones.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> That my Slaps and my *APB prize*


@curlyhersheygirl
What did you win again?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

shawnyblazes said:


> *Hi beautiful ones.*


@shawnyblazes
Right back at Ya'


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> What did you win again?


@IDareT'sHair 
I don't know lol


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *I don't know lol*


@curlyhersheygirl
Okay!

Can't wait to hear what you get


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> Okay!
> 
> Can't wait to hear what you get


@IDareT'sHair 
I'll let you know


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl
What you using tomorrow?


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> What you using tomorrow?


@IDareT'sHair 
The last of the NG coconut water DC


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

Heeeey ladies!
@BrownBetty , I believe our hair likes certain things too.

I have emailed Sarenzo and asked them to add the Lavendar and Sweet Berries Scent for BF .


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *The last of the NG coconut water DC*


@curlyhersheygirl
So you are finishing up something else?  That's Great!

I think Imma use Kj Naturals - Coconut & Rosemary.  Still tryna' use some of these 8oz DC'ers before the end of year.


----------



## Aggie

Just packed a 4 oz jar of APB Ultra Conditioning Souffle to give to someone special tomorrow. I think she deserves it. I still need to call her to come get it though. This is back on my BF list to purchase in Cake Bake, Marshmallow Clouds, and/or Cookie Dough


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

Man, Marshmallow Clouds is an OG scent for sure. I always keep something in it.


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> So you are finishing up something else?  That's Great!
> 
> I think Imma use Kj Naturals - Coconut & Rosemary.  Still tryna' use some of these 8oz DC'ers before the end of year.


@IDareT'sHair 

What KJ Naturals products do you like? I'm thinking of getting something from her but not sure what to get if I do.


----------



## Aggie

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> Man, Marshmallow Clouds is an OG scent for sure. I always keep something in it.


Yeah, I'm in love with it too. It is really an awesome, very dreamy scent


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Aggie said:


> *What KJ Naturals products do you like? I'm thinking of getting something from her but not sure what to get if I do.*


@Aggie
I let this vendor go due to poor Customer Service.


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> I let this vendor go due to poor Customer Service.



@IDareT'sHair 

Oh wow! Thanks hon. You just saved me a whole lot of headache.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Aggie
Others have had no problem purchasing from her, but I had a situation and I didn't like the way she handled it  - without resolving it to my satisfaction, so I won't buy from her anymore.


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> Others have had no problem purchasing from her, but I had a situation and I didn't like the way she handled it  - without resolving it to my satisfaction, so I won't buy from her anymore.


@IDareT'sHair

Uggh! Girl, that's enough for me. You know we live for great customer service from the vendors we support. Ain't nuthin' wrong wit dat !


----------



## Saludable84

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> Man, Marshmallow Clouds is an OG scent for sure. I always keep something in it.



I think I will just stick with this scent in everything. It's the only one I like. I've tried it since she began offering it and it's the only smell that doesn't go bad.


----------



## BrownBetty

I finished a SSI peach con. 1 back up and repurchase for BF.
I need to get a couple more of those and more MHC type 4 cream.


----------



## BrownBetty

IDareT'sHair said:


> @BrownBetty
> Hey Girl!
> 
> How often are you doing Aphogee 2 Step.


@IDareT'sHair - right now about every 6 - 8 weeks.  

I'm thinking about big chopping... I will trim this week and see how I feel after.


----------



## bajandoc86

@BrownBetty @Saludable84 @curlyhersheygirl 

Sorry I haven't gotten back to you ladies. Trying to make my research proposal submission deadline in two days. So I have not been able to go search for my recipe book. 

Will be MIA till then. 

Be good PJs!


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

bajandoc86 said:


> @BrownBetty @Saludable84 @curlyhersheygirl
> 
> Sorry I haven't gotten back to you ladies. Trying to make my research proposal submission deadline in two days. So I have not been able to go search for my recipe book.
> 
> Will be MIA till then.
> 
> Be good PJs!


@bajandoc86 
Not a problem sis. Good luck with your research proposal.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Saludable84 said:


> I think I will just stick with this scent in everything. It's the only one I like. I've tried it since she began offering it and it's the only smell that doesn't go bad.




Thats what I do.   Number one scent!


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

My number one scent is amber romance. For the boys it's coconut lime verbena.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Finished up: x1 Jakeala Beau Vert (x1 back up)


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Tryna' decide if Imma return back to this 1/2 bottle of NW21?


----------



## Saludable84

IDareT'sHair said:


> Tryna' decide if Imma return back to this 1/2 bottle of NW21?


Go back slowly. That's what I'm doing. Try a few times a week if it's good after the first time and then increase.

And you was laughing when I said I didn't want to kill my scalp


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> Tryna' decide if Imma return back to this 1/2 bottle of NW21?


@IDareT'sHair 
I would give it some more time before you start back, just to make sure your scalp is fully back to normal.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> Finished up: x1 Jakeala Beau Vert (x1 back up)


I have a corner of that NG coconut water DC left. DD will finish it off Saturday.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl
Yeah, I decided against it.  (For now)


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *I have a corner of that NG coconut water DC left. DD will finish it off Saturday.*



@curlyhersheygirl
I thought you would have finished that one off today.  Well, at least it's close. 

I pulled out a Dope DC'er and Inashi to try to use.  I have a BoBeam open and will get to that too.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *I would give it some more time before you start back, just to make sure your scalp is fully back to normal*.



@curlyhersheygirl
Yeah Sis.  I decided against it for now.


----------



## rileypak

Ditto what Curly said. 
Just take it slow T


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> I thought you would have finished that one off today.  Well, at least it's close.
> 
> I pulled out a Dope DC'er and Inashi to try to use.  I have a BoBeam open and will get to that too.


@IDareT'sHair 
The amount in the jar was deceiving.


----------



## rileypak

Evening ladies


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> *Ditto what Curly said. *
> *Just take it slow T*



@rileypak 
Yeah....it was pretty bad.  Imma take my time. 

Have you used up anything lately?


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak
> Yeah....it was pretty bad.  Imma take my time.
> 
> Have you used up anything lately?



Chile no 
I've opened more than I've used up lately


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *The amount in the jar was deceiving.*



@curlyhersheygirl 
Like La Colocha use to say....when we are sleep little men come in, in the middle of the night and refill the jars!

OT: That Kj Naturals Coconut & Rosemary DC'er stanked.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

Pink Buttercream is definitely my favorite but I have others. 
My KJ Naturals arrived today. I cowashed and put my hair in twists with the Curl Cream. It smells good, went on my hair smoothly. I'm not sure if I'm going to wear a twist out puff or a twist bun lol...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl @rileypak
I've been wanting to ask you both a question - how are you both using LRC?  I still have an open bottle. 

So, I'm glad you both are on at the same time!

Are you using it for Detangling?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> Pink Buttercream is definitely my favorite but I have others.
> *My KJ Naturals arrived today*. I cowashed and put my hair in twists with the Curl Cream. It smells good, went on my hair smoothly. I'm not sure if I'm going to wear a twist out puff or a twist bun lol...



@NaturallyATLPCH

Sucks Teef & Rolls Eyes.....what all did you get from Her?


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl @rileypak
> I've been wanting to ask you both a question - how are you both using LRC?  I still have an open bottle.
> 
> So, I'm glad you both are on at the same time!
> 
> Are you using it for Detangling?



It's my protein leave in so I use it on wash day before applying a creamy moisturizing leave in.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> Like La Colocha use to say....when we are sleep little men come in, in the middle of the night and refill the jars!
> 
> OT: That Kj Naturals Coconut & Rosemary DC'er stanked.


@IDareT'sHair 
Lol La Colocha was super funny.

Oh boy. Are you going to mix it with something?


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl @rileypak
> I've been wanting to ask you both a question - how are you both using LRC?  I still have an open bottle.
> 
> So, I'm glad you both are on at the same time!
> 
> Are you using it for Detangling?


@IDareT'sHair 
I use it as my liquid LI ( I use both a liquid & creamy LI)


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *Oh boy. Are you going to mix it with something?*


@curlyhersheygirl
I didn't tonight.  I just held my nose!

OT: Lawd I lurved me some La Colocha.  She was a trip. 

I sure do miss her (and everyone else)


----------



## rileypak

curlyhersheygirl said:


> I use it as my liquid LI ( *I use both a liquid & creamy LI*)



 this right here on wash day!


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

IDareT'sHair said:


> @NaturallyATLPCH
> 
> Sucks Teef & Rolls Eyes.....what all did you get from Her?


I just got a Curl Cream and a Strawberry Curls DC. It was an impulse buy and the stuff is good, but I usually don't repurchase impulse buys lol...

But it was a pleasant experience.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl @rileypak 
Thanks Ladies! I have about 1/2 bottle I need to get to.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> *I just got a Curl Cream and a Strawberry Curls DC. It was an impulse buy and the stuff is good, but I usually don't repurchase impulse buys lol...
> 
> But it was a pleasant experience.*


@NaturallyATLPCH
That Neapolitan DC'er was thebomb.com.net.gov.biz.edu  Loved it!

Her Tingly Oil was BAE until "we" had that situation.

I used the Coconut & Rosemary tonight.  It stanked, but it was effective. 

Rosemary isn't one of my favorite scents anyway.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

@divachyk  & @IDareT'sHair 
Where are y'all buying your rosewater and what brand? I think I'll get some. As a child my grandma used glycerin and rosewater on our hair regularly but I've never used rosewater on its own.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Forgot to mention that my ST and Slaps arrived today.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl 
I haven't bought any yet. 

I kinda put that on the back burner for now until I use up some of this stuff. 

My Stash "grew" exponentially beweave it or not....due to recent swaps! I'm buried.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> I haven't bought any yet.
> 
> I kinda put that on the back burner for now until I use up some of this stuff.
> 
> My Stash "grew" exponentially beweave it or not....due to recent swaps! I'm buried.


@IDareT'sHair 
I understand


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl

This is the one I was gone get (E-b-a-y)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Agua-De-Ros...022957?hash=item43f6c6a76d:g:PXAAAOSwHxVW7FL9


----------



## rileypak

Oh yeah!!
Let me gone head and grab a bottle of rosewater


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

I'm torn between a weave and mini box braids.  A weave wouldn't decrease my stash but my mini box braids would.

Imy working down a Xcel 21 cream and spray now.  Trying to use the Soultanicals Curly Tress milk up and Nurcreations Bamboo serum.  No back ups.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

shawnyblazes said:


> *Imy working down a Xcel 21 cream and spray now.  Trying to use the Soultanicals Curly Tress milk up and Nurcreations Bamboo serum.  No back ups.*


@shawnyblazes
Cool.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@shawnyblazes
I'm almost finished with a couple more things too. 

Can't wait to see those Empties!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl
Girl....We gotta werk the plan this month & next. 

Operation "Empties" is in Full-Force


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl @shawnyblazes @rileypak @NaturallyATLPCH
I was thankin' 'bout gettin' those x12 Creamy Oils for $65 - now I think Imma just get another Clay Wash and x3-x4 Body Frostings.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl @shawnyblazes @rileypak @NaturallyATLPCH
> I was thankin' 'bout gettin' those x12 Creamy Oils for $65 - now I think Imma just get another Clay Wash and x3-x4 Body Frostings.


@IDareT'sHair 
That's a tough choice to make. Have you bought the body Frostings before?


----------



## Saludable84

I just need 6 hair jellies. Not set on creamy Oil. Also need to finish some Etsy carts.


----------



## rileypak

ST order finally moving. 
Should be here tomorrow...


----------



## Saludable84

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl @shawnyblazes @rileypak @NaturallyATLPCH
> I was thankin' 'bout gettin' those x12 Creamy Oils for $65 - now I think Imma just get another Clay Wash and x3-x4 Body Frostings.



Is there a deal on creamy Oil or is that just calculating the discount?


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

curlyhersheygirl said:


> @IDareT'sHair
> That's a tough choice to make. Have you bought the body Frostings before?


That's a good look.  I'm definitely getting it


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *That's a tough choice to make. Have you bought the body Frostings before?*


@curlyhersheygirl
I received a sample and (absolutely loved it on hair) and I got a couple on Swaps.

I'm really good on Creamies right now.  Plus, I wanna pick my x12 - not have them pick them for me.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Saludable84 said:


> *Is there a deal on creamy Oil* or is that just calculating the discount?


@Saludable84
Look at their site. x12 for $65


----------



## Saludable84

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Saludable84
> Look at their site. x12 for $65



Oh wow. 

I would like to pick my scents. Its tempting though.


----------



## divachyk

@curlyhersheygirl 



divachyk said:


> @IDareT'sHair, it can be used on the body and face as well. Product descriptions may vary a little but many of them say you can use it on your hair. Plain rosewater is refreshing but it doesn't do much to tone my face. However, I like the rosewater facial toner as my toner. -- link The facial toner has glycerin and other ingredients.





divachyk said:


> @IDareT'sHair, btw I prefer Rosewater over Rosewater / Glycerin. Link


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> I received a sample and (absolutely loved it on hair) and I got a couple on Swaps.
> 
> I'm really good on Creamies right now.  Plus, I wanna pick my x12 - not have them pick them for me.


@IDareT'sHair 
I hear ya sis


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

divachyk said:


> @curlyhersheygirl


@divachyk 
Thanks sis


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl
Yeah, I wish I could pick my own.  

So, I'll just grab another one of the Clay Washes and some Body Frostings (for Hair).

Wish I knew if there was gone be a Code or not?  It just had a skrait 35%.  @shawnyblazes do you know if there is a Code?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@divachyk 
I didn't think the one I selected had Glycerin?


----------



## Aggie

Hmmm, looks like I may have to add that body frosting when I order the creamy oils . You ladies make it sound so goodt!


----------



## divachyk

IDareT'sHair said:


> @divachyk
> I didn't think the one I selected had Glycerin?


I don't think it does from what I read.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@divachyk
Great!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Pulled out a Jar of Bekura Cacao Bark.  I guess I will mix it with Jakeala's Sweet Honey Hair Thang.

I didn't wanna pull out my last jar of YAM. 

At least, I think it's my last Jar?  I could have another one possibly "lurking" in my Stash.


----------



## divachyk

divachyk said:


> My Honey's Handmade (Groupon) shipped.



Chick needs to stop playing. As it turns out, it was one of those misleading _your product has shipped_ notices that I received on Monday yet the product has not moved. As of today, status reads - _Pre-Shipment Info Sent to USPS, USPS Awaiting Item. _


----------



## Saludable84

Morning All,

Probably going to get a couple more APB Ayurvedic Cleansers before BF. I have one more jar (4 uses) but I don't want to wait until BF to buy.


----------



## Aggie

Good morning ladies.

My APB and NG deep conditioner carts are still growing. I also want something from Jakeala as well this BF if she gives us a better discount than we already have.

The only thing I want from Bekura are the body custard/souffles and tonga mousse.

From QB, maybe the abcdefg butter and the olive and honey butter. Everything else I'm good with for now.


----------



## Saludable84

Aggie said:


> Good morning ladies.
> 
> My APB and *NG deep conditioner* carts are still gowing. I also want something from Jakeala as well this BF if she gives us a better discount than we already have.
> 
> The only thing I want from Bekura are the body custard/souffles and tonga mousse.
> 
> From QB, maybe the abcdefg butter and the olive and honey butter. Everything else I'm good with for now.



I used this last night 
I need 3 Marshmallow in my cart. 2 HB. 1 C&B


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@divachyk 
So what all did you get w/HH's Grou-pon?  I just can't do her. 

She's the absolute worst.


----------



## MileHighDiva

@divachyk @IDareT'sHair 
Is Afroveda Cocoa Latte something I need to be concerned with?  What is it comparable to texture and performance wise?  I'm assuming it smells like mocha.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

MileHighDiva said:


> *Is Afroveda Cocoa Latte something I need to be concerned with?  What is it comparable to texture and performance wise?  I'm assuming it smells like mocha.*


@MileHighDiva 
It's a Pudding-like Butter.  Yes, a cross between Chocolate & Mocha.


----------



## MileHighDiva

IDareT'sHair said:


> @MileHighDiva
> It's a Pudding-like Butter.  Yes, a cross between Chocolate & Mocha.


Pudding like custard-y?


----------



## rileypak

Afroveda (on Hattache) has made its way into my basket


----------



## MileHighDiva

rileypak said:


> Afroveda (on Hattache) has made its way into my basket


What are you getting from that line?  I've always been curious about the coco latte, but not enough to deal with her directly.

I saw they restocked and it re-peaked my curiosity?


----------



## rileypak

MileHighDiva said:


> What are you getting from that line?  I've always been curious about the coco latte, but not enough to deal with her directly.
> 
> I saw they restocked and it re-peaked my curiosity?



I only want the gels. I'm not getting that invested


----------



## MileHighDiva

rileypak said:


> I only want the gels. I'm not getting that invested


Smart,


----------



## IDareT'sHair

MileHighDiva said:


> *Pudding like custard-y?*


It is definitely a butter.  It's a soft-whipped like butter.

Did you read the ingredients?  I haven't bought it in a while, but I like it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> *Afroveda (on Hattache) has made its way into my basket*


@rileypak
AV is a nice line.  

As long as you get it from someplace other than directly from AV.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Used Up: x1 DB Eucalyptus & Mint (x2 back-ups)


----------



## divachyk

IDareT'sHair said:


> @divachyk
> So what all did you get w/HH's Grou-pon?  I just can't do her.
> 
> She's the absolute worst.



This is my first purchase from her. I don't see how she made it into Walmart with that poor customer service. The Groupon was for 1 item - Knot Going Bananas, Sizes: 8 ounce. Shipment still at _Pre-Shipment Info Sent to USPS, USPS Awaiting Item_. *Turrible*. @IDareT'sHair



MileHighDiva said:


> @divachyk @IDareT'sHair
> Is Afroveda Cocoa Latte something I need to be concerned with?  What is it comparable to texture and performance wise?  I'm assuming it smells like mocha.



@MileHighDiva, I really like cocoa latte. It's very thick and heavy. Perfect for winter. A little goes a long way. The jar I have is a good 3 years old and still smells and looks good. My jar is so old, it's her old packaging, but it's still effective.


----------



## bajandoc86

Hey luvs. 

I hope you ladies are well.

My research proposal was submitted to the ethics committee, thank the Lord! 

I crashed and burned this afternoon and woke up a few hours ago and decided to try and actually style my hair for an event tomorrow night. It's been a year since I last wore my hair in a style. I cannot believe I used to twist or braid my hair nearly every week. I ain't got time fo' this! My arms are tired. Heck I shoulda just thrown a wig on instead of trying to be extra.


----------



## Aggie

Good morning all,

I finally used up a jar of Bekura Lemon Beignet Whipped Custard. This is a repurchase item, I loved it that much. I think the price for this is worth it because it is so rich and emollient and kept my skin moisturized all day long plus it smells absolutely divine


----------



## IDareT'sHair

divachyk said:


> *This is my first purchase from her. I don't see how she made it into Walmart with that poor customer service. The Groupon was for 1 item - Knot Going Bananas, Sizes: 8 ounce. Shipment still at Pre-Shipment Info Sent to USPS, USPS Awaiting Item.* *Turrible*.


@divachyk
I was actually  very surprised you did that, especially when you saw the problems I and other posters were having with this vendor.  (But I understand "taking chances" - my recent fail from HQS).

I hope you get and like her product.  Knot Going Bananas is a pretty decent one.


----------



## Saludable84

Morning,

I'm not sure if it's a combination of things but my hair is looking really nice lately. Even has a small amount of shine. 

I'm going to stick with WNG buns for a while, as they haven't been adding to knots and tangles and I've been keeping good moisture.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Saludable84
Glad to hear it's working for you.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

@IDareT'sHair 
I bought 4 bottles of rosewater form iHerb yesterday.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl 
Sounds good.  Did you get it with or w/o Glycerin?

What are you DC'ing with tomorrow?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl @rileypak 
Imma use ST'icals Pumpkin Detox tomorrow and see what's up. 

I'll compare it to Jakeala's Beau Vert which right now is my #1 Clay.  I also need to try Sarenzo's.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> Sounds good.  Did you get it with or w/o Glycerin?
> 
> What are you DC'ing with tomorrow?


@IDareT'sHair 
Without. 
I'm not sure yet. What you using this weekend?


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl @rileypak
> Imma use ST'icals Pumpkin Detox tomorrow and see what's up.
> 
> I'll compare it to Jakeala's Beau Vert which right now is my #1 Clay.  I also need to try Sarenzo's.


@IDareT'sHair  I'm looking forward to that comparison.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *Without.
> I'm not sure yet. What you using this weekend?*


@curlyhersheygirl 
I "said" BoBeam. 

I accidentally opened up x2.  So, I'll either use her Original or her ICE Rootz.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl 
Jakeala's Beau Vert is much better than SM's Purification. 

Unfortunately, I get more uses out of SM's Purification as oppose to Jakeala's Beau Vert.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Hopefully, I can use up something this weekend.


----------



## rileypak

Morning everyone


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> Jakeala's Beau Vert is much better than SM's Purification.
> 
> Unfortunately, I get more uses out of SM's Purification as oppose to Jakeala's Beau Vert.


@IDareT'sHair 
Interesting. I love Beau vert. That stuff is amaze balls lol


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Good morning ladies. 

Currently sitting in the waiting area at NYU Langone Medical center.  We have surgery today for my oldest.  

All good vibes, prayers and thoughts.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl @rileypak
Interested in trying these "Clays/Detox".  I did get an APB one on a Swap (so I will add that to my clay 'research'). 

And BN has a Mint Detox Cowash I wanna pick up BF.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

shawnyblazes said:


> Good morning ladies.
> 
> Currently sitting in the waiting area at NYU Langone Medical center.  We have surgery today for my oldest.
> 
> All good vibes, prayers and thoughts.


@shawnyblazes 
May God guide the hands of the surgeon. Keep us posted please.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

shawnyblazes said:


> *Good morning ladies.
> 
> Currently sitting in the waiting area at NYU Langone Medical center.  We have surgery today for my oldest.  All good vibes, prayers and thoughts.*



@shawnyblazes 
Sending Prayers your way Sis.  Please let us know how he does post surgery.

.......Take Care & Stay Calm.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl @rileypak
> Interested in trying these "Clays/Detox".  I did get an APB one on a Swap (so I will add that to my clay 'research').
> 
> And BN has a Mint Detox Cowash I wanna pick up BF.


@IDareT'sHair 
I saw that. I may get one BF from Hattache depending on the sale.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *Interesting. I love Beau vert. That stuff is amaze balls lol*


@curlyhersheygirl 
SM Purification is much runnier.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> *Morning everyone *


@rileypak
Hey Lady! Happy Weekend.


----------



## rileypak

Found a bottle of rosewater in the closet. Will use that for a little bit to see if I want to buy a bigger (and cheaper) bottle for my hair.


----------



## rileypak

shawnyblazes said:


> Good morning ladies.
> 
> Currently sitting in the waiting area at NYU Langone Medical center.  We have surgery today for my oldest.
> 
> All good vibes, prayers and thoughts.



Positive vibes and prayers going


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl @rileypak
I feel like these "Sales" are just trickling in. 

I was hoping to knock out some stuff this weekend etc...

OT: I might try Claudie's Pre-Poo to see what it's about.


----------



## rileypak

Now y'all got me wanting to open a jar of Beau Vert 

Maybe next weekend


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@rileypak
Sorry Gurl!....but it's

I'm excited to try ST'icals Pumpkin.  I hope I like it.


----------



## rileypak

@IDareT'sHair 
Is the Beau Vert cleansing or more conditioning?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> *Is the Beau Vert cleansing or more conditioning?*


@rileypak
Super Conditioning.  What do you think? @curlyhersheygirl

I wonder how it compares to APB Ayurvedic Mud?

So I have:
Beau Vert
ST'icals Pumpkin
SM Purification
Sarenzo's Clay
APB Mud


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

I'm starving.   I want pizza.  Its only 928am though.  
As soon as he finishes preop, I'm going to find me some food.

My hair needs some love.  Im going to try and knock these J Monique deep conditioners I found out soon.  Hopefully I can slap one in tonight and go from there.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl @rileypak
I've been playing around with my BF list. 

Especially in light of these recent 'swaps'.  I'm tryna' make it smaller. 

And I hope it works.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak
> Super Conditioning.  What do you think? @curlyhersheygirl
> 
> I wonder how it compares to APB Ayurvedic Mud?
> 
> So I have:
> Beau Vert
> ST'icals Pumpkin
> SM Purification
> Sarenzo's Clay
> APB Mud


@IDareT'sHair 
It's very moisturizing. For me Beau vert and APB'S lemongrass detox are both great. APB'S ayurvedic mask is also very moisturizing but different from the other two because it doesn't contain clay. All are must haves for me though


----------



## IDareT'sHair

shawnyblazes said:


> *I'm starving.   I want pizza.  Its only 928am though.  As soon as he finishes preop, I'm going to find me some food.
> My hair needs some love.  Im going to try and knock these J Monique deep conditioners I found out soon.  Hopefully I can slap one in tonight and go from there*.


@shawnyblazes 
I know it has to be stressful.

Is he going to have to stay in the hospital?  Or will be possibly be discharged today?

I got a J.Monique Seaweed DC'er recently on a swap.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *It's very moisturizing. For me Beau vert and APB'S lemongrass detox are both great. APB'S ayurvedic mask is also very moisturizing but different from the other two because it doesn't contain clay. All are must haves for me though*


@curlyhersheygirl
Nice Review.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

IDareT'sHair said:


> @shawnyblazes
> I know it has to be stressful.
> 
> Is he going to have to stay in the hospital?  Or will be possibly be discharged today?
> 
> I got a J.Monique Seaweed DC'er recently on a swap.



He's going to be discharged.  Recovery is around 2 to 3 hours.  I'm not nervous at all.  God is so good because my son has been healthy his entire life this far.  Its just a really behind the ball thing that it wasn't caught when he was younger.  

He'll just have to make sure as an adult he monitors his self.  He's hardheaded in that aspect.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I need to find my original list and record my new changes. 

NG looks like it is growing.  I want to try the Bamboo & Silk DC'er.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

shawnyblazes said:


> *He's going to be discharged.  Recovery is around 2 to 3 hours.  I'm not nervous at all.  God is so good because my son has been healthy his entire life this far.  Its just a really behind the ball thing that it wasn't caught when he was younger.  He'll just have to make sure as an adult he monitors his self.  He's hardheaded in that aspect.  *


@shawnyblazes
Well, I'm glad it is getting taken care of now, make a Full Recovery, so he can go on and lead a healthy adult life.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl @rileypak
Have you made any changes to your original list?


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl @rileypak
> Have you made any changes to your original list?


@IDareT'sHair 
Oh yes. I added lots more  I'm going to try to reduce it though


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl @rileypak
> Have you made any changes to your original list?



Same as Curly. I added...but I'm planning to reduce where I can. APB and Hattache are still my biggest carts


----------



## BrownBetty

Morning,

My SSI stash is small.   I def need to reup. The ssi peach con works so well for my hair. I need more bottles.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Pulled the Pumpkin out the Fridge.  Smell good.  Not Pumpkin-y.  More like Molasses Reconstruct.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@BrownBetty 
I like SSI Peach too.  I use it as a Final R/O.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl @rileypak
Mine is all over the place now.  Will make changes and attempt a reduction this evening.

I hope we see some Sale info soon.


----------



## Saludable84

Many Prayers for you and your family @shawnyblazes


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

I know it's a bss around here somewhere.   

I'm thinking of buying some Jakeala since y'all keep mentioning it.  My only staple is her sweet honey thang.


----------



## Saludable84

shawnyblazes said:


> I know it's a bss around here somewhere.
> 
> I'm thinking of buying some Jakeala since y'all keep mentioning it.  My only staple is her sweet honey thang.



There is but I cannot remember where.


----------



## victory777

shawnyblazes said:


> Good morning ladies.
> 
> Currently sitting in the waiting area at NYU Langone Medical center.  We have surgery today for my oldest.
> 
> All good vibes, prayers and thoughts.


Sending Prayers And positive thoughts towards you and your family!!


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Ok ladies.   Hes in recovery.   They removed 4 tumors.  The Dr said everything went great.   They want to see him again on Wednesday to make sure the area stays clean and then again in a month. 

Praise God!!!!!


----------



## flyygirlll2

@shawnyblazes I'm glad that everything went well with his surgery


----------



## rileypak

@shawnyblazes 
So glad to hear it went well!!


----------



## victory777

shawnyblazes said:


> Ok ladies.   Hes in recovery.   They removed 4 tumors.  The Dr said everything went great.   They want to see him again on Wednesday to make sure the area stays clean and then again in a month.
> 
> Praise God!!!!!


Awesome Praise Report! !!


----------



## BrownBetty

Good news @shawnyblazes 
----------------

I hacked off 3-4 inches yesterday.  Hopefully my hair acts right after this.  I am frustrated with it.  I am going to wear braids/crochet for the winter.  I may just shave my head if I have to deal with my hair everyday.


----------



## Saludable84

Best news all day @shawnyblazes


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

Glad all went well @shawnyblazes !

So let me tell you how awesome God is. I noticed my car had been running weird, sounding weird. I get in, and on my way home from work, the "Check Charging System" light comes on. I keep driving. When I got to the intersection right around the corner from my house 35 minutes later, all the lights on the dash come on. I turn on my street, my dash lights (gauge, etc) turn off. I pull in the driveway and my car completely dies. 

Lord knows I could've been stranded on the road somewhere!!! But I made it all the way home.

Ill be taking it somewhere to get it checked because something is draining my battery. I just got a new one earlier this year.

Of course these things would start happening once the car is paid off. 

I'm buying me something for the headache.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

shawnyblazes said:


> Ok ladies.   Hes in recovery.   They removed 4 tumors.  The Dr said everything went great.   They want to see him again on Wednesday to make sure the area stays clean and then again in a month.
> 
> Praise God!!!!!


@shawnyblazes 
Thank God. Thanks for the update


----------



## divachyk

@NaturallyATLPCH, glad you made it home and hope they can figure out the issue.  
@shawnyblazes, praise God!


----------



## divachyk

IDareT'sHair said:


> @divachyk
> I was actually  very surprised you did that, especially when you saw the problems I and other posters were having with this vendor.  (But I understand "taking chances" - my recent fail from HQS).
> 
> I hope you get and like her product.  Knot Going Bananas is a pretty decent one.



It was through Groupon so I thought what the heck. @Golden75, received hers without issue IIRC. Hopefully, I'll receive mine before Christmas seeing how it still haven't moved.


----------



## bajandoc86

@shawnyblazes Happy to hear you son is doing great!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@shawnyblazes  Thankfully, everything went well.  Thank you for keeping us updated.

@NaturallyATLPCH Glad you made it home safely.  That's terrible. 

And you're right, now once you paid it off.


----------



## Saludable84

@NaturallyATLPCH definitely glad you made it home safely.


----------



## Saludable84

For once, I don't want to buy anything. 

Must be low blood sugar


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Saludable84 said:


> For once, I don't want to buy anything.
> 
> *Must be low blood sugar*


@Saludable84
Lawd...it must be, cause I am soooo ret to hit PayNah tonight on something.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@flyygirlll2
How are you Ms. Lady?


----------



## flyygirlll2

@IDareT'sHair Hey T! I'm ok considering everything else these days. I had ordered 4 more bottles of NW21 and I called the post office and the supervisor told me he would put it aside for me to pick it up. I went there after work and they said it wasn't there . I said I will be stopping by tommrow and if it's not here, I'm going to go off. USPS works my nerves.


----------



## flyygirlll2

I did receive my salon size ST Knot Hair Glide finally and the NW21 hair creams I ordered from HOB. I honestly don't want to be bothered with Soultanicals this BF if I can help it... that subpar shipping issue with her irks me. 

I'm looking forward to the Sarenzo sale though.


----------



## Aggie

Saludable84 said:


> Morning,
> 
> I'm not sure if it's a combination of things but my hair is looking really nice lately. Even has a small amount of shine.
> 
> *I'm going to stick with WNG buns for a while, as they haven't been adding to knots and tangles and I've been keeping good moisture*.




I do this a lot for the same reasons as you. It definitely keeps a lot of the fairy knots away too.


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl @rileypak
> I*mma use ST'icals Pumpkin Detox tomorrow and see what's up. *
> 
> I'll compare it to Jakeala's Beau Vert which right now is my #1 Clay.  I also need to try Sarenzo's.


Oh wow, I want to hear your results with this @IDareT'sHair. I have it but can't get to it just yet. Plus I will be missing my DC day tomorrow becuaue I have to work . I really wanted to dig my claws into my APB Not Easily Broken Herbal Conditioner and the APB UCS too.


----------



## Aggie

shawnyblazes said:


> Good morning ladies.
> 
> Currently sitting in the waiting area at NYU Langone Medical center.  We have surgery today for my oldest.
> 
> All good vibes, prayers and thoughts.


@shawnyblazes 

I pray everything went well with your child today? All good vibes and prayers for a complete and healthy recovery.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Aggie said:


> @shawnyblazes
> 
> I pray everything went well with your child today? All good vibes and prayers for a complete and healthy recovery.


Yes, it went well.  We are almost home.  Another 20 minutes and we will be close.  He's knocked out sleep.  I'm thinking about doing a henna gloss and sleeping in it.  I doubt that happens.  My little one is giving his godmother heck right now. No boobies in over 8 hours.


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> I need to find my original list and record my new changes.
> 
> NG looks like it is growing. * I want to try the Bamboo & Silk DC'er*.



I wish I had time to try the one I bought but I already have a couple other conditioners opened that I want to finish up. I'll definitely update on it's performance whenever I do though. Thing is vacation is next week and I will be gone for 9 days. Until then, I am extremely busy at work. I just got home and I'm too tired to deal with my hair


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Saludable84
> Lawd...it must be, cause I am soooo ret to hit PayNah tonight on something.


Based on the day I've had, of course I'm buying something...


----------



## Aggie

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> Glad all went well @shawnyblazes !
> 
> So let me tell you how awesome God is. I noticed my car had been running weird, sounding weird. I get in, and on my way home from work, the "Check Charging System" light comes on. I keep driving. When I got to the intersection right around the corner from my house 35 minutes later, all the lights on the dash come on. I turn on my street, my dash lights (gauge, etc) turn off. I pull in the driveway and my car completely dies.
> 
> Lord knows I could've been stranded on the road somewhere!!! But I made it all the way home.
> 
> Ill be taking it somewhere to get it checked because something is draining my battery. I just got a new one earlier this year.
> 
> Of course these things would start happening once the car is paid off.
> 
> I'm buying me something for the headache.


Oh my word, thank God you got home safe. It sounds like your alternator gave up though. It keeps the battery charged up and when that dies, the car dies too. I hope it doesn't cost too much to repair @NaturallyATLPCH.


----------



## Aggie

Okay since I don't have anytime to do proper Dcing treatment tomorrow, I think I will do a DC on water sprayed hair overnight tonight so I can at least get something in. I am working all the way through to my cruise vacation that starts next Saturday. 

I don't think I will get to post during those 9 days so i know I will miss my sistas up in hurr while I'm gone. If I find cheap wifi somewhere, I'll check in to catch up a little. But if not, I know I will have a ton to catch up on - Sigh!!!


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

Aggie said:


> Oh my word, thank God you got home safe. It sounds like your alternator gave up though. It keeps the battery charged up and when that dies, the car dies too. I hope it doesn't cost too much to repair @NaturallyATLPCH.


Yes, it definitely sounds like the alternator. Whatever it is, I'm not paying a car note . #chargeit


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

Aggie said:


> Okay since I don't have anytime to do proper Dcing treatment tomorrow, I think I will do a DC on water sprayed hair overnight tonight so I can at least get something in. I am working all the way through to my cruise vacation that starts next Saturday.
> 
> I don't think I will get to post during those 9 days so i know I will miss my sistas up in hurr while I'm gone. If I find cheap wifi somewhere, I'll check in to catch up a little. But if not, I know I will have a ton to catch up on - Sigh!!!


Guuuuurl you just enjoy yoself!


----------



## MileHighDiva

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> Yes, it definitely sounds like the alternator. Whatever it is, I'm not paying a car note . #chargeit


#TeamFree&Clear


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

Soooo Tukka Naturals has their DCs 70% off. A $22.00 DC is $6.60 for 8 ounces. A curlfriend of mine said it was REALLY good. Off to buy a couple...


----------



## MileHighDiva

@shawnyblazes 
Happy DS's procedure was successful and he's doing well.

@Aggie 
Have a fun a safe trip!  Are you going through the Panama Canal?


----------



## Saludable84

Aggie said:


> I do this a lot for the same reasons as you. It definitely keeps a lot of the fairy knots away too.



Before it was causing a lot of tangles. I think it was the technique I was using. Instead of shingling and going through each curl, I just started smoothing down the hair and it pulls the loose hairs down. So far, it's been working. I was going to give up on them, but I'll see how long I can keep it up.


----------



## Aggie

MileHighDiva said:


> @shawnyblazes
> Happy DS's procedure was successful and he's doing well.
> 
> @Aggie
> Have a fun a safe trip!  Are you going through the Panama Canal?


thanks love. No I won't be going that route. I'm actually going to St Kitts, San Juan, St, Thomas and Grand Turks. I already have tours planned and paid for as well. I am serious about having me some fun this time around. I NEED the break, heaven knows it!


----------



## Aggie

Saludable84 said:


> Before it was causing a lot of tangles. I think it was the technique I was using. Instead of shingling and going through each curl, I just started smoothing down the hair and it pulls the loose hairs down. So far, it's been working. I was going to give up on them, but I'll see how long I can keep it up.


, this method definitely works well for me.


----------



## Saludable84

Speaking to my mother. She loves the SM Sacha Inchi and Jakeala Flaxmallow. Said the latter brings out her texture more. Loves the Jakeala. Said her hair is well moisturized. 

Oh no.


----------



## Aggie

Saludable84 said:


> Speaking to my mother. She loves the SM Sacha Inchi and Jakeala Flaxmallow. Said the latter brings out her texture more. Loves the Jakeala. Said her hair is well moisturized.
> 
> Oh no.


 So you're stuck fixin' up the PJism in her right?


----------



## Saludable84

My mother said she needs to buy a mini fridge


----------



## Saludable84

Aggie said:


> So you're stuck fixin' up the PJism in her right?



See post above


----------



## Aggie

Saludable84 said:


> My mother said she needs to buy a mini fridge


Buahhhh!


----------



## Saludable84

Aggie said:


> Buahhhh!



I told her to put the NG, APB and Jakeala in the fridge because she's getting a lot of uses per jar (Jakeala has been used 2x I believe and she said the moisture is lasting her and she had 3 more uses) and it may take her a while. I don't want anything to go bad on her. I want her to enjoy the experience. 

She said "I have a small box I can put this stuff in and put it in the fridge, but I will probably have to get a mini fridge to keep all my stuff in".


----------



## Aggie

Saludable84 said:


> I told her to put the NG, APB and Jakeala in the fridge because she's getting a lot of uses per jar (Jakeala has been used 2x I believe and she said the moisture is lasting her and she had 3 more uses) and it may take her a while. I don't want anything to go bad on her. I want her to enjoy the experience.
> 
> She said "I have a small box I can put this stuff in and put it in the fridge, but I will probably have to get a mini fridge to keep all my stuff in".


Well what can you do, its mamma. We can't say no to mamma.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@NaturallyATLPCH 
I just bought the Tukka DC'er in your honor.


----------



## rileypak

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> Soooo Tukka Naturals has their DCs 70% off. A $22.00 DC is $6.60 for 8 ounces. A curlfriend of mine said it was REALLY good. Off to buy a couple...


----------



## rileypak

@Saludable84 
When mini fridges get bought, it's a slippery slope . @IDareT'sHair tried to warn me 
I should know...I have two (although one is still in the box...for now)


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> *When mini fridges get bought, it's  slippery slope . tried to warn me*
> I should know...I have two (although one is still in the box...for now)



@rileypak
Yep.

It's a false illusion until you remember/realize you have a whole other mega-stash someplace else.


----------



## Saludable84

rileypak said:


> @Saludable84
> When mini fridges get bought, it's a slippery slope . @IDareT'sHair tried to warn me
> I should know...I have two (although one is still in the box...for now)





My carts about to get bigger because she was talking like she expecting me to replenish.

Just when i thought I got these carts to decent. Back to disrespectful they go.

ETA: My mini fridge was not purchased for this. DH noticed and said nothing yet. Especially since it's his.  I'm waiting.....


----------



## Saludable84

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak
> Yep.
> 
> It's a false illusion until you remember/realize you have a whole other mega-stash someplace else.



Which is why I keep forgetting about these NG DCs


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I said ST'icals Pumpkin smelled 'similar to Molasses Reconstruct, however, I noticed this a.m. there is a 'slight' _Floral_ undertone with the Pumpkin.

Not a _floral_ fan at all.  However, it is 'slight'.

I'll see how I feel overall about this product in a few hours.


----------



## bajandoc86

Morning luvvies!

Y'all I just used SSI Sugar Peach conditioner for the second time and it is EVERYTHING as a cowash/detangler on my hair!   Does SSI sell liter bottles? Cause I need me an extra large bottle of this stuff. 

I realise over the last two washes my ends had a lot more knots --> tangles --> breakage. So my ends are looking thin. And it hit me, I haven't clarified or done a heavy protein treatment in more than a year. So that's what I am doing now. When I finish blow dry I will trim the ends. Hopefully my hair behaves much better.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

bajandoc86 said:


> I realise over the last two washes my ends had a lot more knots --> tangles --> breakage. So my ends are looking thin. *And it hit me, I haven't clarified or done a heavy protein treatment in more than a year. *So that's what I am doing now. When I finish blow dry I will trim the ends. Hopefully my hair behaves much better.



@bajandoc86 
What Heavy Protein Treatment are you using today?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@rileypak
What you doing up so early?......


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak
> What you doing up so early?



Morning!

My humidifier started gurgling or something and it woke me up


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> *Morning!*
> *My humidifier started gurgling or something and it woke me up *


@rileypak 
Oh...I see.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@rileypak
Hmph.  I wanna buy something.

Where are the Sales!.....


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak
> Hmph.  I wanna buy something.
> 
> Where are the Sales!.....



Be ready for Sarenzo


----------



## rileypak

This CRN Moisture Milk and the Jai Butter are both pretty nice. Can't wait to try them on my hair again


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> *Be ready for Sarenzo*


@rileypak
Oh, that's right.  I got it on my Calendar. 

Lemme run in there right quick to make sure that Cart is tight.

Last night driving home from the office, I kept thinking I have a meeting on Monday, but couldn't remember what it was!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> This CRN Moisture Milk and the *Jai Butter* are both pretty nice. Can't wait to try them on my hair again


@rileypak
Agreed.  I really liked Jai. 

I haven't tried the Moisture Milk, but I do have the Cranberry Moisture Milk to try (and compare) with SSI's.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@rileypak 
Admittedly, Sarenzo was not part of my BF list but that 35% is intriguing. 

I'll see how this cart looks after the discount.


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak
> Admittedly, Sarenzo was not part of my BF list but that 35% is intriguing.
> 
> I'll see how this cart looks after the discount.



Seeing as I just need Hair Jelly and bath stuff, I should be able to keep that cart manageable


----------



## rileypak

I want to try the Tukka Naturals Koko du Lait 3N1  
I need to close that page out


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> *Seeing as I just need Hair Jelly and bath stuff, I should be able to keep that cart manageable*


@rileypak
I really, really, wanna stick to this list.

That's why I was hoping something would go down this weekend, to keep me from getting distracted.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> *I want to try the Tukka Naturals Koko du Lait 3N1  *
> *I need to close that page out*


@rileypak
I looked at that and the Cowash.


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak
> I looked at that and the Cowash.


----------



## rileypak

There may or may not be a little cart with a little more TN made


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


>


@rileypak
Nah...I gotta stay focused.  I have several 'pricey' items on my list. 

I'm tryin' hard to keep my Product ADD in check!

I can't get distracted and mess up.


----------



## Saludable84

rileypak said:


> I want to try the Tukka Naturals Koko du Lait 3N1
> I need to close that page out



Likewise. But the left side of my brain won't let me be great.


----------



## Saludable84

I think that's why I haven't purchased; waiting for Sarenzo. My cart has been done for a week, but I think I'll go and edit it a bit. Just want hair jelly, creamy oils and bath salts. Considering trying the jelly wash too.

I was thinking of doing the 12 days of creamy Oil though  one bottle can last me 3-4 weeks.

ETA: I hope the site doesn't close and she can keep up with the orders. I'm planning on making a small order this week but may not order the until the 18th as there is no point in buying the 12 CO now since they ship in December.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Saludable84
Pffft.  Never did hear back from TMN.


----------



## Saludable84

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Saludable84
> Pffft.  Never did hear back from TMN.



Not surprised. So disappointing.


----------



## KinksAndInk

Used up: Netwurks Xcel21 (5 b/u on hand with 6 more on the way)

Thought I only had 2 uses left in that bottle. Ended up being about 5.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Saludable84 said:


> *Not surprised. So disappointing.*


@Saludable84 
I thought you were gone help her get her CS-follow through togevver?


----------



## Saludable84

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Saludable84
> I thought you were gone help her get her CS-follow through togevver?



 She never even responded to my email! Let me go email her....


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Saludable84 said:


> *She never even responded to my email! Let me go email her....*


@Saludable84
Gurl....she ain't thinking about our Coins. 

Hmph.  She must have a really solid client base.


----------



## Saludable84

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Saludable84
> Gurl....she ain't thinking about our Coins.
> 
> Hmph.  She must have a really solid client base.



Well, then, she doesn't need us. Now does she? I was more than willing to make her a staple. 

I emailed her. Not expecting a response.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@NaturallyATLPCH @rileypak
Ship Ship from Tukka Naturals


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Saludable84 said:


> W*ell, then, she doesn't need us. Now does she? I was more than willing to make her a staple. I emailed her. Not expecting a response.*


@Saludable84
I still want another Amla & Avocado Leave-In.  So, I don't know what Imma do?


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> @NaturallyATLPCH @rileypak
> Ship Ship from Tukka Naturals



I was just coming in here to say that


----------



## rileypak

I just remembered I don't have my other order from Sarenzo yet


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

IDareT'sHair said:


> @NaturallyATLPCH @rileypak
> Ship Ship from Tukka Naturals


Yes ma'am, got mine today also.
My friend said they have sales like that when there's overstock. So if I like it, now I know when to buy.


----------



## bajandoc86

IDareT'sHair said:


> @bajandoc86
> What Heavy Protein Treatment are you using today?



Ended up using Aphogee 2 min reconstructor. Worked really well. I could tell the difference when I rinse it out. Even after I did a moisture DC with heat my hair feels skrong. I dusted and my ends feel so much better but I need a proper trim - like 1 inch cut off. My ends aren't split or anything, just thin. So I figured I would wait until I see Reniece.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

So it was the alternator like I figured. Not a huge dent in the budget. Now behave car because Black Friday is coming...and Christmas .


----------



## bajandoc86

Buns n' thangs...

My bun I did on blown out hair this morning so I could make a quick run to the hairdresser. I started my wash day at 7am, finished at 10:45am and made it to the salon for 11:10am.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

Girl @bajandoc86


----------



## rileypak

@bajandoc86 got me out here ready to step my bun game up


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

@bajandoc86 My goodness that bun is gorgeous.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

This week I decided to open and use the jar of ST strand repair I got in a swap as well as the slip n slide. The strand repair went on very smoothly. The slip is absolutely amazing. I was able to easily finger detangle. It provided lots of moisture and some strength. Based on the description I was expecting it to provide more strength though. For me this is more of a balancing treatment.  I enjoyed this DC. The only con I had was that it does foam a bit after application which I don't like DC'S to do.

The slip n slide does have amazing slip as everyone else has stated but I wish it was a bit more moisturizing. I used it as a R/O so it did a pretty decent job.  Next time I'll try it as a prewash detangler.


----------



## flyygirlll2

@bajandoc86 Yaaaaaas that bun is everything, I love it


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@bajandoc86 
That's all I got!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl 
Nice Review!


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

@IDareT'sHair 
I got my FB prize from APB. Its a 4oz jar of matcha green tea butter and 8oz of matcha green tea hair spritz. I'll be trying them out this coming week. The butter is loose so I'm interested to see how it works on my hair.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> I got my FB prize from APB. *Its a 4oz jar of matcha green tea butter and 8oz of matcha green tea hair spritz. *I'll be trying them out this coming week. *The butter is loose so I'm interested to see how it works on my hair*.


@curlyhersheygirl
I love M Green Tea Products!

I hope they work.


----------



## victory777

@bajandoc86 
"Clutches my pearls"
Beautiful hair!!


----------



## victory777

rileypak said:


> @bajandoc86 got me out here ready to step my bun game up


IKR!!I just spritzed an extra shot of Netwurks! !!


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

*goes to get some Marley hair to make my bun look like @bajandoc86 's*


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

victory777 said:


> IKR!!I just spritzed an extra shot of Netwurks! !!


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

I need to get me some Netwurks now.


----------



## Aggie

Just used up a small jar of Bask & Bloom Nourishing Amazon Hair and Body Butter. No backups and for now it's not a repurchase item. I'm going to use up the B&B Loc & Twist Balm next.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

I love the Knot Glide. Super slip and my hair is very, very soft.


----------



## Saludable84

@bajandoc86 

Bun goals. Seriously.


----------



## Saludable84

DS has the worst paddy-dreads in the back of his head where he sleeps. I try to go through them but it's hard. 

Today, I used MHC Papaya Hair Paste on dry hair and it helped a lot. I still have a few more to get through (he threw a fit and wouldn't let me finish) but his little curls came back. I'm glad I left that stuff for him. 

This and CJ are the only Conditioners I've liked for his hair so far.


----------



## bajandoc86

Thank you so much for the bun love ladies! 

@victory777 you have me cracking up talmbout extra spritzing.

Btw I hit the bun on the door frame of my car trying to get into the car. That's new. LOL.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

bajandoc86 said:


> *Btw I hit the bun on the door frame of my car trying to get into the car. That's new. LOL.*


@bajandoc86 
.......


----------



## Aggie

Ladies don't forget time goes back one hour tomorrow. I already set my watch for tonight because I don't want to get thrown off for church in the morning. I can see me sitting there a whole hour waiting for service to begin


----------



## divachyk

bajandoc86 said:


> Hey luvs.
> 
> I hope you ladies are well.
> 
> My research proposal was submitted to the ethics committee, thank the Lord!
> 
> I crashed and burned this afternoon and woke up a few hours ago and decided to try and actually style my hair for an event tomorrow night. It's been a year since I last wore my hair in a style. I cannot believe I used to twist or braid my hair nearly every week. I ain't got time fo' this! My arms are tired. Heck I shoulda just thrown a wig on instead of trying to be extra.



Congrats and your bun is gorgeous!!


----------



## Aggie

Finally finished a liter sized bottle of Matrix Total Results Curl conditioner as a cowash this morning. I think I have some Redken Conditioners I'll pull out to start on those.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Morning divas.
Just an FYI, HOB carries CRN & Alikay


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Just picked up:
x2 NG Asian Pear & Coconut DC'ers (1 hour Flash Sale)


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@divachyk 
........


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

IDareT'sHair said:


> Just picked up:
> x2 NG Asian Pear & Coconut DC'ers (1 hour Flash Sale)


Wait, what flash sale? She's got one?


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

So let's talk about this Knot Glide. The hold is unbelievable. I have a defined twist out with trying. I'm going to use it to roller set my puff to switch up my twist bun this week.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> *Wait, what flash sale? She's got one?*


@NaturallyATLPCH
On Asian Coconut DC'er.  8oz for $7.99 (I also used LHCF) 

I've used the Asian Coconut Cleansing Conditioner, but never the DC'er


----------



## divachyk

IDareT'sHair said:


> @divachyk
> ........


  Headed to the airport so I'm catching up on threads since a friend is driving us. @IDareT'sHair


----------



## IDareT'sHair

divachyk said:


> *Headed to the airport so I'm catching up on threads since a friend is driving us.*



@divachyk
 We got you.  Keep your spirits up.  Stay positive and have a safe trip.  And rest when you can.

Thank God for good friends.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

IDareT'sHair said:


> @NaturallyATLPCH
> On Asian Coconut DC'er.  8oz for $7.99 (I also used LHCF)
> 
> I've used the Asian Coconut Cleansing Conditioner, but never the DC'er


Oooooooh this is tempting.


----------



## divachyk

IDareT'sHair said:


> @divachyk
> We got you.  Keep your spirits up.  Stay positive and have a safe trip.  And rest when you can.
> 
> Thank God for good friends.



Muah!!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> *So let's talk about this Knot Glide. The hold is unbelievable. I have a defined twist out with trying. I'm going to use it to roller set my puff to switch up my twist bun this week.*


@NaturallyATLPCH
So you left it in uh?  Others have rinsed it out.  Interesting......

Maybe I'll try it next wash day as a R/O?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@NaturallyATLPCH
See, I'm getting 'sucked in' on these one-offs already. 

Neither Tukka and NG (DC'er) were on my BF list.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

IDareT'sHair said:


> @NaturallyATLPCH
> So you left it in uh?  Others have rinsed it out.  Interesting......
> 
> Maybe I'll try it next wash day as a R/O?


Well I used it to prep my hair for my prepoo. I'll be adding oils and what not and washing it.
But my hair doesn't feel dry or anything, it actually feels pretty good. That's why I'm going to use it as a leave in paired with the Siamese Twists cream .
The only thing that reeeeeeally throws my hair out of wack is avocado oil.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@NaturallyATLPCH
Very Nice Review!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@rileypak 
......


----------



## rileypak

Morning @IDareT'sHair 

No more one-offs for now for me


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> *Morning*
> 
> *No more one-offs for now for me *


@rileypak
Yeah, I gotta stay focused. 

Unfortunately, I wanted to buy something this weekend - so now x2 one-offs made it into the stash.


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak
> Yeah, I gotta stay focused.
> 
> Unfortunately, I wanted to buy something this weekend - so now x2 one-offs made it into the stash.



Tukka slipped in on me. I blame @NaturallyATLPCH for that one though 

I'm upset I still haven't gotten my Sarenzo! It still says Pre-shipment 
This makes me not want to order tomorrow


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> *I'm upset I still haven't gotten my Sarenzo! It still says Pre-shipment *
> *This makes me not want to order tomorrow *


@rileypak
I know how you feel.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

I love this Siamese Twists Ayurvedic oil. Now I need to message her and ask for an ingredients list since they aren't on the bottle .


----------



## bajandoc86

Happy Sunday y'all!

Sarenzo has a sale tomorrow?

@NaturallyATLPCH Imma need you to stop these reviews man. Why am I here thinking about getting that knot glide?  Does Ayo do sample sizes? I wanna try it, but I don't wanna be stuck with no 8oz and then I don't like it.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

bajandoc86 said:


> Happy Sunday y'all!
> 
> Sarenzo has a sale tomorrow?
> 
> @NaturallyATLPCH Imma need you to stop these reviews man. Why am I here thinking about getting that knot glide?  Does Ayo do sample sizes? I wanna try it, but I don't wanna be stuck with no 8oz and then I don't like it.


Heeeey cutie pie @bajandoc86 ! 

Yep, Sarenzo's sale starts tomorrow my dear.
I don't think there is a sample size, but with your hair, you could easily use up an 8 ounce in different ways. It's definitely a great detangler if nothing else.


----------



## KinksAndInk

Used up: 16oz aphogee 2 step. No b/u. Trying other things. Not a repurchase at this very moment..


----------



## bajandoc86

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> Heeeey cutie pie @bajandoc86 !
> 
> Yep, Sarenzo's sale starts tomorrow my dear.
> I don't think there is a sample size, but with your hair, you could easily use up an 8 ounce in different ways. It's definitely a great detangler if nothing else.



Ok fine, the knot glide makes it on the list.  at you getting me to spend money. Y'all PJs. LOL!


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

bajandoc86 said:


> Ok fine, the knot glide makes it on the list.  at you getting me to spend money. Y'all PJs. LOL!


----------



## Saludable84

Ship ship from APB. 

Still not tempted to buy anything.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Pulled out a little more MHC Type4 to use.  *Still not a Fan* 

I'll finish this jar up (probably won't be a repurchase).  I may think about picking up a jar to MHC Sophia's.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

Let me gone and start on this head...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> *Let me gone and start on this head...*


@NaturallyATLPCH 
You haven't started yet?

What's your Game Plan?  What are you using?


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

IDareT'sHair said:


> @NaturallyATLPCH
> You haven't started yet?
> 
> What's your Game Plan?  What are you using?


Well my prepoo is still in. I'm going back and forth on DCs. I didn't use the APB Mud Mask as the prepoo as planned, just the Ayurvedic oil.
I want to crack open the APB Blueberry Cheesecake. Whatever I use, I need to finish it up, so it's gotta be an 8 ounce product.

Hmmmmmm...


----------



## Saludable84

Finished my wash day. Done with one 8oz jar of APB Ayurvedic Cleansing Creme. 1 back up and 2 on the way. Also, finished a bottle of Sarenzo Hair Jelly in Caramel Apple scent. 

QB MTDG is not a go. Coconut oil is the higher of 2 evils. It made my hair soooooo hard upon application. Nope! 

Sarenzo Leave In cream is good so far though the lesser of two evils, Avocado Oil, is the second ingredient. It's fine so far but avocado is better as a leave in for me versus DC. 

I need to get another bottle of SM LP LI but it seems so hard to find these days.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> Well my prepoo is still in. I'm going back and forth on DCs. I didn't use the APB Mud Mask as the prepoo as planned, just the Ayurvedic oil.
> I want to crack open the APB Blueberry Cheesecake. Whatever I use, I need to finish it up, so it's gotta be an 8 ounce product.
> 
> Hmmmmmm...


I'm actually going to work on this Naturale Grow since I've had it the longest.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@NaturallyATLPCH
I have a Strawberry Cheesecake scent in my APB Cart, based on your review.


----------



## rileypak

*Used up*
x1 APB Pumpkin Seed Moisturizing Mask (x1 backup, definite BF repurchase )


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> *Used up*
> *x1 APB Pumpkin Seed Moisturizing Mask (x1 backup, definite BF repurchase )*


@rileypak
I have x2 of these in my BF Cart.  I think I "might" have x1 in my stash?


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak
> I have x2 of these in my Cart.


I'm so in love with this mask 

I have two in my cart as well


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Saludable84 said:


> *QB MTDG is not a go.* Coconut oil is the higher of 2 evils. It made my hair soooooo hard upon application. Nope!


@Saludable84
I was not a fan either.  Basically because of smell though.


----------



## Saludable84

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Saludable84
> I was not a fan either.  Basically because of smell though.



The smell is disgusting. I totally forgot it was so bad until I used it and.... I just need to give it away. I'm guessing because i just did Protein the coconut was a no go? 

I'm going to let it sit there until I can come to terms with parting ways with it.


----------



## Saludable84

rileypak said:


> *Used up*
> x1 APB Pumpkin Seed Moisturizing Mask (x1 backup, definite BF repurchase )



I was going to use one today, but two 3/4 full jars were still in the shower. I hope to try one by BF.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Using:
Pumpkin Pancake Creamy Oil


----------



## divachyk

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> Well I used it to prep my hair for my prepoo. I'll be adding oils and what not and washing it.
> But my hair doesn't feel dry or anything, it actually feels pretty good. That's why I'm going to use it as a leave in paired with the Siamese Twists cream .
> The only thing that reeeeeeally throws my hair out of wack is avocado oil.



My hair actually loves avocado oil


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Saludable84 said:


> *The smell is disgusting. I totally forgot it was so bad until I used it and.... I just need to give it away*. I'm guessing because i just did Protein the coconut was a no go? I'm going to let it sit there until I can come to terms with parting ways with it.


@Saludable84
Those products are hard to part with, because they cost so much. 

I had gotten one on a swap a while back, and completely forgot about the scent when I re-ordered it.

Performance-wise I thought it was nice.


----------



## flyygirlll2

Hey ladies! I have way too many things in my Sarenzo cart, so I will have to revise. Speaking of QB's MTDG, I have some left but I don't think I'll be repurchasing because my hair responds better to the AOHC and BRC which I'm running low on the latter so I will need to re-up on BF. 

My hair has been staying mouisturised longer these days which I'm happy about. Before, it used to be 2-3 days max. Now I can go for a week without it being parked at parched city. I did purchase a 4 oz bottle of rose water to try out and after one use, I'm almost done  with it. So far I really like it. I used it before sealing with QB AOHC and my hair is very hydrated. I ordered a bigger bottle.

OAN- I received my PuffCuff and the Turbie. I recieved the one with the print, I thought I was going receive another color but it's whatever I guess. I also received ship ship from APB.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

IDareT'sHair said:


> @NaturallyATLPCH
> I have Strawberry Cheesecake scent in my APB Cart, based on your review.


Yes, I have two masks in my cart in that scent. 
Soooooo avocado oil is high on the list in the APB Blueberry Cheesecake DC. Won't be using it. I decided to keep working on the Ayurvedic Mud Mask. For some reason, it went on creamier and smoother this time. DCing with it now under the dryer.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@flyygirlll2
I was using the QB MTDG as a DC'er (Steaming).

Cackles at "being parked at parched city"


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

divachyk said:


> My hair actually loves avocado oil


I just don't know what it is! And I wanted to like it but I can definitely tell when things have the oil in it.
But the Siamese Twists Essential II has Avocado Butter in it and my hair doesn't mind. It's so weird.
I just prefer to stay away from it altogether.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> *But the Siamese Twists Essential II has Avocado Butter in it and my hair doesn't mind. It's so weird.*
> I just prefer to stay away from it altogether.


@NaturallyATLPCH 
Next time you order it, you should order it w/o Avocado Butter to see how it performs (for research purposes).


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

IDareT'sHair said:


> @NaturallyATLPCH
> Next time you order it, you should order it w/o Avocado Butter to see how it performs (for research purposes).


That's a great idea, I'll definitely do that.


----------



## divachyk

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> I just don't know what it is! And I wanted to like it but I can definitely tell when things have the oil in it.
> But the Siamese Twists Essential II has Avocado Butter in it and my hair doesn't mind. It's so weird.
> I just prefer to stay away from it altogether.



I don't blame you. If it doesn't work or have hit/miss results, skip it. Not even worth the hassle.


----------



## Aggie

Just finished the last of my first bottle of Bel Nouvo Avocado & Shea Hair Milk, 1 back up left.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Speaking of Bel Nouvo, I'm interested to see what they do. 

I want x2 of the Amaretto Hair Cremes.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I have my Sarenzo cart locked & loaded and waiting......


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

Decided to do the same chunky twists .
I'm such a creature of habit.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

Man that Ayurvedic mask makes my hair soft, but strong. There are definitely some strengthening factors due to those powders and herbs. My hair loves it though, soft and easy to comb.

I've noticed my twists look a little juicy, I think the ayurvedic herb incorporation is contributing.


----------



## Aggie

Man that Bask & Bloom Loc & Twist Balm is the bomb.com.gov.org.edu


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair said:


> Using:
> Pumpkin Pancake Creamy Oil



I really like this scent. I will grab me a body frosting in this scent.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

@IDareT'sHair 
How did you use the pumpkin detox?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *How did you use the pumpkin detox?*


@curlyhersheygirl
On dry hair.  Worked great!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel said:


> *I really like this scent. I will grab me a body frosting in this scent.*


@Beamodel
Absolutely Delicious!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl 
What Butters & Cremes are you using now?


----------



## bajandoc86

*reads thread and scribbles down product names and scents furiously*

This was supposed to be an extremely small BF haul this year. *looks at list* ummmm guess not. Hmmph.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> What Butters & Cremes are you using now?


@IDareT'sHair 
APB'S butter, HH sprout & sarenzo creamy oil
Creams: ST henna & raspberry cream, BN moisture butter, APB'S pudding BN cocasta pudding


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl
Those all sound good.  My feelings get hurt when I see HH Sprout. 

That was my ride or die.

I still have an 8oz Jar of Joe I should pull out and use up. 

OT: I want x2 BN Amaretto Hair Cremes.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

@IDareT'sHair 
The amaretto sounds nice but I have so many jars of hair cream I need to get to.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

Took a few things out of my APB cart. Mainly kept in DCs, the new gel, and the Ayurvedic Spray.
Of course it has room to grow depending on my mood .


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *The amaretto sounds nice but I have so many jars of hair cream I need to get to.*


@curlyhersheygirl
So Do I. 

And I got one BN Vanilla on a recent swap.  I still want the Amaretto because it's "seasonal".  

Last year it was Sweet Potato.


----------



## KinksAndInk

KinksAndInk said:


> Used up: 16oz aphogee 2 step. No b/u. Trying other things. Not a repurchase at this very moment..


Also used up a 16oz olive oil. No b/u. Not a repurchase. I prefer castor, avocado, grape seed and almond oils.


----------



## rileypak

Morning all


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@rileypak 
Hey PJ....*cough* I mean Rileypak!


----------



## rileypak

My hair is so soft this morning (despite my heavy hand yesterday)


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> *My hair is so soft this morning (despite my heavy hand yesterday)*


@rileypak 
Okay...Spill.  What all you got on there?


----------



## rileypak

@IDareT'sHair
that Pumpkin Seed Moisturizing Mask set my hair up right yesterday! Laid a very soft and moisturized foundation and the Black.berry Vanilla Leave In and Cherry Kukui Hair Lotion just kept it rolling. (All APB products)


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@KinksAndInk 
What's your 'buddy' NurCreations up to these days?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> *that Pumpkin Seed Moisturizing Mask set my hair up right yesterday! Laid a very soft and moisturized foundation and the Black.berry Vanilla Leave In and Cherry Kukui Hair Lotion just kept it rolling. (All APB products)*



@rileypak
You're right!
I just read that.

OT: What all are you waiting on?


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> @KinksAndInk
> What's your 'buddy' NurCreations up to these days?



I almost don't want to try that DC of hers cause I don't want to end up liking it


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@rileypak
Waiting on:
ST'icals
Tukka Naturals
Naturelle Grow


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> *I almost don't want to try that DC of hers cause I don't want to end up liking it*


@rileypak
IKR?
I pulled it up to the front of my Fridge yesterday.

Which is what made me think of it.


----------



## rileypak

@IDareT'sHair 
Just Tukka and Sarenzo


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@rileypak 
I'm still playin' around with my Hattache Cart


----------



## Aggie

I hear KJ Naturals on etsy having a 48 hour sale up to 60% off - started yesterday y'all


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Aggie
Yeah...I saw that yesterday.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Saludable84 
What you waiting on?


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

rileypak said:


> I almost don't want to try that DC of hers cause I don't want to end up liking it


@rileypak 
Same here. I've put it in rotation twice and each time it made its way back to the stash closet.


----------



## KinksAndInk

IDareT'sHair said:


> @KinksAndInk
> What's your 'buddy' NurCreations up to these days?


 She's the new Voldemort. We don't speak her name. 

But idk. I'm not messing with Toni anymore. I can't be bothered.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl @rileypak @KinksAndInk 
I pulled it up to the front of my stash too, but that doesn't mean I'll get to it soon. 

I may use x1 Jar though.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

KinksAndInk said:


> She's the new Voldemort. *We don't speak her name.*
> 
> But idk. I'm not messing with *Toni* anymore. I can't be bothered.


@KinksAndInk
....You just couldn't resist could you?


----------



## flyygirlll2

Morning!  I'm at work lurking  waiting on Sarenzo sale.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

flyygirlll2 said:


> Morning!  I'm at work lurking  waiting on Sarenzo sale.



@flyygirlll2
Hey Lady!

I need to go in and readjust my Cart again.  

Thanks for the reminder!


----------



## flyygirlll2

@IDareT'sHair Yes, my cart was looking ignant . I think I'm just going to get hair jelly, Clay wash, and something else. I don't need anymore creamy oil.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Received Ship-Ship from Naturelle Grow on my x2 Asian Pear & Coconut DC'ers.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

flyygirlll2 said:


> *Yes, my cart was looking ignant . I think I'm just going to get* hair jelly, *Clay wash, and something else.* I don't need anymore creamy oil.


@flyygirlll2
Mine Too.
I have another Clay Wash and some Body Frostings. 

I'm good on Creamies.  Although I could probably do w/o the Body Frostings too.

Especially since Sarenzo is not on my original BF List.  So, here I have another one-off.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@flyygirlll2 @curlyhersheygirl

So, here I am starting BF with several one-offs:
Tukka Naturals Le' Moku DC'er (great discount and nice sounding product w/good reviews)
NG's Asian & Pear DC'er (I only wanted Pomades from here)
Sarenzo


----------



## flyygirlll2

@IDareT'sHair I actually want another body frosting but without coconut oil in it. Idk if she can make one without it or not. I did get one in the Pumpkin Pancake Waffle and it smells really good.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

flyygirlll2 said:


> I actually want another body frosting but without coconut oil in it. Idk if she can make one without it or not.* I did get one in the Pumpkin Pancake Waffle and it smells really good.*


@flyygirlll2
That's another one of my Fall Fav Scents - The Pumpkin Pecan Waffle


----------



## flyygirlll2

IDareT'sHair said:


> @flyygirlll2 @curlyhersheygirl
> 
> So, here I am starting BF with several one-offs:
> Tukka Naturals Le' Moku DC'er (great discount and nice sounding product w/good reviews)
> NG's Asian & Pear DC'er
> Sarenzo



I was really tempted to grab that DC from Tukka Naturals, but I'll wait until one of you  ladies reviews it. I don't want to deal with  too many one-offs if I can help it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

flyygirlll2 said:


> I was really tempted to grab that DC from Tukka Naturals, but I'll wait until one of you  ladies reviews it.* I don't want to deal with  too many one-offs if I can help it*.


@flyygirlll2
Yeah for 6 bucks and then you got to use some "points" for an additional couple dollars off, so it was a really good deal.

On a positive note:  My Hattache Cart is tight.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> Received Ship-Ship from Naturelle Grow on my x2 Asian Pear & Coconut DC'ers.


@IDareT'sHair 
Me too


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *Me too*


@curlyhersheygirl
N-I-C-E!

I really loved the Asian Pear Cleansing Conditioner, so it will be interesting to see how the DC'er performs.

I guess we're both pushin' Fo'Niney-Nine.....


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> N-I-C-E!
> 
> I really loved the Asian Pear Cleansing Conditioner, so it will be interesting to see how the DC'er performs.
> 
> I guess we're both pushin' Fo'Niney-Nine.....


@IDareT'sHair 
LOL I think so


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *LOL I think so*


@curlyhersheygirl
Hmph.  I know so.

Remember......I seent the basement!


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> Hmph.  I know so.
> 
> Remember......I seent the basement!


@IDareT'sHair 
LOL That's true


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl

ETA:  I'll pulled up a bunch of 8oz'ers that I am trying to use up by EOY. 

I got a pretty decent 8oz line-up.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

@IDareT'sHair 
I'm having trouble narrowing down my BF list and I really need to. 

OT; DH wants to surprise his mom for Christmas so we'll be going there for 2 weeks.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> LOL That's true


@curlyhersheygirl

In reality I was like:...................


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> 
> ETA:  I'll pulled up a bunch of 8oz'ers that I am trying to use up by EOY.
> 
> I got a pretty decent 8oz line-up.


@IDareT'sHair 
Nice. I have just a few jars of stuff that I want to get through by EOY myself.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *OT; DH wants to surprise his mom for Christmas so we'll be going there for 2 weeks.*


@curlyhersheygirl
Awww....
That is soooooooooooooooooo nice!  I am so happy for the Kurl-Family.  

2 weeks sound amazing.


----------



## Beamodel

Made my Sarenzo purchase this morning:

3 - Creamy Oils
Pumpkin Pancakes
Warm Vanilla Sugar
Toasted Marsmallow

1 - Body Frosting
Pumpkin Pancakes


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl
My BF List is "Tight" It's the Pesky one-offs that's driving me nuts!


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> Awww....That is soooooooooooooooooo nice!  I am so happy for the Kurl-Family.
> 
> 2 weeks sound amazing.


@IDareT'sHair 
Her Christmas last year wasn't great so he thinks this would lift her spirits. The kids are looking forward to it. I'm just hoping for no delays.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel said:


> *Made my Sarenzo purchase this morning:
> 3 - Creamy Oils
> Pumpkin Pancakes
> Warm Vanilla Sugar
> Toasted Marsmallow
> 1 - Body Frosting
> Pumpkin Pancakes*



@Beamodel is the 35% already in effect? 

btw: Nice List.  I love that Pumpkin Pancake and Pumpkin Pecan Waffle.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> My BF List is "Tight" It's the Pesky one-offs that's driving me nuts!


@IDareT'sHair 
I need to get mine tight. I think I'll have a final list by the end of next week.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *Her Christmas last year wasn't great so he thinks this would lift her spirits. The kids are looking forward to it. I'm just hoping for no delays.*


@curlyhersheygirl
I know.  I remember.

This is so great.  I am happy for you all.  

I can't wait for her to see Ari.

All that Sun & Fun!    I'm Jelly.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Beamodel is the 35% already in effect?
> 
> btw: Nice List.  I love that Pumpkin Pancake and Pumpkin Pecan Waffle.



Yes it's in effect 

I didn't get the pumpkin pecan waffle. I smelled that scent in a candle and it wasn't want I wanted so I decided to stick with the pumpkin pancake (which I love).


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Beamodel
The Sale starts at Noon.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel said:


> *Yes it's in effect *
> 
> I didn't get the pumpkin pecan waffle. I smelled that scent in a candle and it wasn't want I wanted so I decided to stick with the pumpkin pancake (which I love).



The prices still looked the same.  Does it change after you put the stuff in the Cart? 

I wish they still had Candy Corn.


----------



## Beamodel

@IDareT'sHair 
Sarenzo code is: sale2016


----------



## Beamodel

Tukka Naturals also has an additional 15% off by using tukka1515


----------



## KinksAndInk

IDareT'sHair said:


> @KinksAndInk
> ....You just couldn't resist could you?


I couldn't. I'm like the kid that gotta touch the stove to see if it's really hot.


----------



## KinksAndInk

IDareT'sHair said:


> Received Ship-Ship from Naturelle Grow on my x2 Asian Pear & Coconut DC'ers.


Me too. Can't wait to try it


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel said:


> *Tukka Naturals also has an additional 15% off by using tukka1515*


@Beamodel
Are the DC'ers still $6.00?  That's Great!  I already got my Ship Notice.

OT: Thanks for the Code - Checked Out.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

KinksAndInk said:


> I couldn't. *I'm like the kid that gotta touch the stove to see if it's really hot*.



@KinksAndInk 
Yep.  I see.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Beamodel
> Are the DC'ers still $6.00?  That's Great!  I already got my Ship Notice.
> 
> OT: Thanks for the Code - Checked Out.



Yea @IDareT'sHair


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Beamodel
That's such a good price!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

So Far I've gotten:
x2 Tukka Naturals DC'ers (one-off)
x2 BoBeam DC'ers (original list - cause she's just so nice and I love her DC'ers)
x2 NG DC'ers (one-off)
x1 Cathy Howse UBH *was on my original list - but did not wait to see if there was a BF Sale*


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Man why do I have 4 of those Tukka Dc's in a cart


----------



## IDareT'sHair

IDareT'sHair said:


> So Far I've gotten:
> *x2 Tukka Naturals DC'ers (one-off)
> x2 BoBeam DC'ers (original list - cause she's just so nice and I love her DC'ers)
> x2 NG DC'ers (one-off)
> x1 Cathy Howse UBH *was on my original list - but did not wait to see if there was a BF Sale**



@curlyhersheygirl @rileypak


----------



## rileypak

curlyhersheygirl said:


> Man why do I have 4 of those Tukka Dc's in a cart


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *Man why do I have 4 of those Tukka Dc's in a cart *



@curlyhersheygirl
'Cause....'Cause they are 8oz for 6 bucks and additional % off. 

And @NaturallyATLPCH said there are good reviews out there.

And it sounds goodt.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


>


@rileypak
You are soooooooo Bad!.....


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

@rileypak  & @IDareT'sHair 
Both of yall  LOL


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Beamodel
> That's such a good price!



Although it is a great price, I'd rather wait. I can't wait to hear y'all reviews on the mask.


----------



## rileypak

My Sarenzo cart is


----------



## rileypak

curlyhersheygirl said:


> @rileypak  & @IDareT'sHair
> Both of yall  LOL


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Beamodel
We already got our ship notices.  Maybe @rileypak and @NaturallyATLPCH will get to them before I do and can give their reviews.

Speaking of Chocolate and Mocha and all that.....I finally pulled out a bekura Cacao Bark DC'er.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *Both of yall*  LOL


@curlyhersheygirl
Sorry Girl.
But you know you & the Kurl-Kidz need to do a little Research in the New Year!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> *My Sarenzo cart is *


@rileypak
I can only imagine.

I'm not even gone "try" to wrap my mind around that one.


----------



## rileypak

So this code for Tukka has brought about a new cart


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak
> I can only imagine.
> 
> I'm not even gone "try" to wrap my mind around that one.



It's nothing but Hair Jelly, bath cakes, bath bombs, wax.tarts, CMM in some of the new scents, and a moisturizing leave in (looks like they made a new formula).


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> It's nothing but Hair Jelly, *bath cakes*, bath bombs, *wax.tarts*, CCM in some of the new scents, and a moisturizing leave in (looks like they made a new formula).


@rileypak
I may go back in and get some Ho-me Fra-grance Oils.  I meant to look at those.


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak
> I may go back in and get some *Home.Fragrance Oils*.  I meant to look at those.



My problem at the moment is that I have too many in my cart 
Got about 8 tarts...so far

ETA: looks like I have less than I thought


----------



## Aggie

*Sarenzo Order a minute ago:*

2 Style Frostings
2 Creamy Oils
1 Pumpkin Deep Conditioner


----------



## flyygirlll2

Just checked out with Sarenzo.

1 Clay Wash (Twisted Vanilla)
3 Hair Jelly ( Twisted vanilla, Twisted Cotton Candy, & Lemon Cookie)
1 Mouisturizing Leave-in ( Twisted Vanilla)


----------



## Saludable84

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Saludable84
> What you waiting on?



APB:
Ayurvedic Cleansing Crème x2
Ayurvedic Mud Mask x2


----------



## Saludable84

KinksAndInk said:


> She's the new *Voldemort*. We don't speak her name.
> 
> But idk. I'm not messing with Toni anymore. I can't be bothered.


----------



## Saludable84

rileypak said:


> My Sarenzo cart is



 

After deciding to do the 12 days of creamy oil....


----------



## Saludable84

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Beamodel
> We already got our ship notices.  Maybe @rileypak and @NaturallyATLPCH will get to them before I do and can give their reviews.
> 
> Speaking of Chocolate and Mocha and all that.....I finally pulled out a *bekura Cacao Bark DC'er*.



How did you like it?

I didn't get the Tukka because cocoa never agrees with my hair. Its worse than avocado on my hair.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Beamodel
> We already got our ship notices.  Maybe @rileypak and @NaturallyATLPCH will get to them before I do and can give their reviews.
> 
> Speaking of Chocolate and Mocha and all that.....I finally pulled out a bekura Cacao Bark DC'er.




I hope so so I can hear y'all opinion first


----------



## BrownBetty

curlyhersheygirl said:


> Man why do I have 4 of those Tukka Dc's in a cart



I have 3.  And still trying to get this Sarenzo cart down to something decent.  I have 5 creamy oils, 3 scrubs, a body frosting, some other stuff.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

has anyone ever tried the Tukka before??


----------



## BrownBetty

I hit paynah on Sarenzo, all body stuff.

Still sitting on Tukka... 

My apb and jakeala carts are ready.


----------



## divachyk

Are the APB mock carts for BF? I'm so lost and so behind. I don't even know what scents are yummy any more.


----------



## BrownBetty

divachyk said:


> Are the APB mock carts for BF? I'm so lost and so behind. I don't even know what scents are yummy any more.




Mine is a mock cart.


----------



## Aggie

divachyk said:


> Are the APB mock carts for BF? I'm so lost and so behind. I don't even know what scents are yummy any more.


Mine is a mock cart as well. It just keeps growing though


----------



## Aggie

*I really wanted to try them so I bought from KJ Naturals:*

2 Neapolitan Hair Growth Conditioners because someone here raved about it.
2 Tingly Hair Growth Conditioners
Requested a free Whipped Shea Butter - Sun Ripened Raspberry sample.


----------



## Aggie

Tonight I used Xcel 21 Scalp Revitalizer on my scalp

S'Tan Almond Milk Drink - By the way, I hated this . It does not smell right plus it did not feel good on my hair so it's going in the trash.

I sealed Bask & Bloom Loc & Twist Balm


----------



## bajandoc86

Hey luvs!

Is the discount for sarenzo already applied? I don't see a code.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@bajandoc86
SALE2016


----------



## bajandoc86

@IDareT'sHair  Thanks sis!

Since this is my first foray into Sarenzo Beauty I decided to just try two things. 
Body Frosting in Warm Vanilla Sugar
Creamy Oil in Sweet Potato and Brown Sugar


----------



## IDareT'sHair

shawnyblazes said:


> *has anyone ever tried the Tukka before??*


@shawnyblazes
I based my purchase off comments from @NaturallyATLPCH


----------



## Aggie

bajandoc86 said:


> @IDareT'sHair  Thanks sis!
> 
> Since this is my first foray into Sarenzo Beauty I decided to just try two things.
> Body Frosting in Warm Vanilla Sugar
> Creamy Oil in Sweet Potato and Brown Sugar


I played it safe and did the same thing @bajandoc86 but I added the Pumpkin Seed Conditioner as well since I like stuff with pumpkin in it


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My ST'icals came and also my Alikay Naturals (which I had completely forgotten about)


----------



## Aggie

Aggie said:


> Tonight I used Xcel 21 Scalp Revitalizer on my scalp
> 
> *S'Tan Almond Milk Drink* - By the way, I hated this . It does not smell right plus it did not feel good on my hair so it's going in the trash.
> 
> I sealed Bask & Bloom Loc & Twist Balm



Could you believe it - my hair feels wonderful now that it's been over an hour with this smelly crap (bolded) in my hair (this could be because of the Bask & Bloom Balm though) but I can't stand the smell.

Because it's the smells that makes me gag, I cannot in all good conscience put this back in my hair 

Is there a way to get it to smell better becuase if there is, maybe I can use it until it's all gone, but it will NOT be on my repurchase list for sure.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Aggie
What does it smell like?


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

My Tukka came today. Glad it is sealed up because I won't get to it for a while. Will probably put it in my mini fridge at work.

I'm going to get some soaps and body roll ons from Sarenzo, may throw in some Coconut Milk Moisturizers.


----------



## rileypak

Need to hit paynah on my Sarenzo cart


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Aggie said:


> Could you believe it - my hair feels wonderful now that it's been over an hour with this smelly crap (bolded) in my hair (thius could be because of the Bask & Bloom Balm though) but I can't stand the smell.
> 
> Because it's the smells that makes me gag, I cannot in all good conscience put this back in my hair
> 
> Is there a way to get it to smell better becuase if there is, maybe I can use it until it's all gone, but it will NOT be on my repurchase list for sure.



I loved it on the little one.  And i adore the smell. I love almonds lol. I have a tiny amount left but I wouldn't buy it again because I have tons of leave ins


----------



## Aggie

Aggie said:


> Could you believe it - my hair feels wonderful now that it's been over an hour with this smelly crap (bolded) in my hair (thius could be because of the Bask & Bloom Balm though) but I can't stand the smell.
> 
> Because it's the smells that makes me gag, I cannot in all good conscience put this back in my hair
> 
> Is there a way to get it to smell better because if there is, maybe I can use it until it's all gone, but it will NOT be on my repurchase list for sure.



Nope, Can't handle the smell so I pulled out my S'Tan Curly Grail Pumpkin-Coconut Styling Cocktail instead. It smells wonderful so here's to hoping it performs well on my hair to moisturize it tomorrow


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> What does it smell like?


It's Almond Milk but it smells like almond milk that's on the verge of spoiling to me. I didn't care for it at all .


----------



## Aggie

shawnyblazes said:


> I loved it on the little one.  And i adore the smell. I love almonds lol. I have a tiny amount left but I wouldn't buy it again because I have tons of leave ins


Mannn, I wish I lived in the US, I would send it to you but it will cost me 3 times as much as it cost me to send it to you


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@NaturallyATLPCH
I thought about going back in and getting the TUKKA Detangler/Knot Remover/Conditioner at x2 for $20. + 15%

I made a Cart at werk and got to checkout and backed it out.


----------



## KinksAndInk

Got my NW21 today. Waiting on NG and 2 beauty box subscriptions. Trying to decide if I want some QB before this 20% off at Sep.hora ends today.


----------



## CeeLex33

Hey Ladies! 
UGH work has been killer, but I'm over here playing with a Sarenzo cart


----------



## IDareT'sHair

CeeLex33 said:


> Hey Ladies!
> *UGH work has been killer, but I'm over here playing with a Sarenzo cart*


@CeeLex33
That's a really good place to play!  

I did end up going back in and getting a couple Ho-me Fra-gran-ces.


----------



## CeeLex33

I like her wax- definitely going to grab a few of those!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My Le'Moka (TUKKA) came today.

Very nice presentation.  Nicely sealed.  Did not open (not even to smell).

Just placed an order for their 3n1 Conditioner to see how it helps with Knots/Tangles.

@CeeLex33


----------



## CeeLex33

Sounds nice  
Going to check them out right now while I finish up this Sarenzo cart. PS bought an electric pressing iron- going to give this straight hair a try maybe this weekend.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

CeeLex33 said:


> Sounds nice
> Going to check them out right now while I finish up this Sarenzo cart. *PS bought an electric pressing iron- going to give this straight hair a try maybe this weekend.*



@CeeLex33
Lemme know how it goes. 

So, you didn't get the Brush?  You got the Electric Straightening Comb? (like the Ol' Skool ones?)

I have one of those too, with a temperature dial, but haven't tried it since I've been natural.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

IDareT'sHair said:


> My Le'Moka (TUKKA) came today.
> 
> Very nice presentation.  Nicely sealed.  Did not open (not even to smell).
> 
> Just placed an order for their 3n1 Conditioner to see how it helps with Knots/Tangles.
> 
> @CeeLex33


Nice! Please keep us posted on how it works...well, when you get to it (the 3 n 1 conditioner).
DCs are slowly taking over my stash...as I plan to add more.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@NaturallyATLPCH
Did you open one to smell it?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> *Nice! Please keep us posted on how it works...well, when you get to it (the 3 n 1 conditioner)*.


@NaturallyATLPCH 
Of course after I placed this order, I remembered my Liter of Knot Glide.


----------



## CeeLex33

IDareT'sHair said:


> @CeeLex33
> So, you didn't get the Brush?  You got the Electric Straightening Comb?* (like the Ol' Skool ones?)*
> I have one of those too, with a temperature dial, but haven't tried it since I've been natural.



Yep, I think this will work better for me- the last time I attempted a flat iron, it looked like a really good blow out. I tried it with the comb chase and I just didn't get it as straight as I really wanted. I think I need to try smaller sections and the comb will work better- fingers crossed!


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

IDareT'sHair said:


> @NaturallyATLPCH
> Of course after I placed this order, I remembered my Liter of Knot Glide.


Chile, I had no idea you bit that bullet LOL!! Or maybe I just don't remember.


----------



## Shay72

Umm yeah...I had problems with my account. Put in a ticket and hadn't heard back....wait I got an email saying my ticket was being worked on. Anyways my stupid a$$ realized I just needed to renew my subscription. Just paid for 2 years. Let's act like this never happened .


----------



## MileHighDiva

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> Will probably put it in my mini fridge at work.


----------



## MileHighDiva

CeeLex33 said:


> Sounds nice
> Going to check them out right now while I finish up this Sarenzo cart. PS bought an electric pressing iron- going to give this straight hair a try maybe this weekend.


Did you get a Sultra?


----------



## CeeLex33

MileHighDiva said:


> Did you get a Sultra?



No, I don't straighten often so I got a plain old fashioned Andis. I'm going to give this a try and see how it works out.


----------



## Beamodel

CeeLex33 said:


> Yep, I think this will work better for me- the last time I attempted a flat iron, it looked like a really good blow out. I tried it with the comb chase and I just didn't get it as straight as I really wanted. I think I need to try smaller sections and the comb will work better- fingers crossed!



I do not use the comb when flat ironing. I can't hold it correctly. I chase with a brush and flat iron.


----------



## divachyk

Purchased Sarenzo body frosting (VA VA NILLA) and creamy oil (Pink Berry Fluff). Thought I start out slow since this is my first purchase.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72 said:


> Umm yeah...I had problems with my account. Put in a ticket and hadn't heard back....wait I got an email saying my ticket was being worked on. *Anyways my stupid a$$ realized I just needed to renew my subscription. Just paid for 2 years. Let's act like this never happened *.



@Shay72 


Glad you figure things out Sis.  Welcome Back!

I wondered where you went?


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

I keep adding stuff to my APB cart.


Did yall see those hair icings and infused oils?? LAWD.  @Miss Kane  getting all my BF money


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@shawnyblazes

.....

Sounds like errbody's Carts is on Swole.

ETA: How's DS feelin'?


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

IDareT'sHair said:


> @shawnyblazes
> 
> .....
> 
> Sounds like errbody's Carts is on Swole.
> 
> ETA: How's DS feelin'?



His cheeks look like a mini chipmunk, the day before yesterday, he looked like a swole chupmunk.  Hes doing so much better


----------



## IDareT'sHair

shawnyblazes said:


> *His cheeks look like a mini chipmunk, the day before yesterday, he looked like a swole chupmunk.  *Hes doing so much better


@shawnyblazes
Awww....

Mom's givin' him plenty of TLC.

Glad he's doing better.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@shawnyblazes 
Did you get any Sarenzo?  And what did you get?


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

IDareT'sHair said:


> @shawnyblazes
> Did you get any Sarenzo?  And what did you get?



Nope, didnt get a thing. @IDareT'sHair


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@shawnyblazes 
Other that APB and NW21 what else is on your BF list?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@rileypak 
 Mernin' Lady!


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

IDareT'sHair said:


> @shawnyblazes
> Other that APB and NW21 what else is on your BF list?



Camille rose natural leave in collection if its offered,  Upnorth naturals , SM low porosity line, Jakeala dope deep conditiner, beau vert, and sweet honey thang, and maybe Shescentit Cranberry cocktail


----------



## CeeLex33

Beamodel said:


> I do not use the comb when flat ironing. I can't hold it correctly. I chase with a brush and flat iron.



Thanks, I probably just need to practice- be patient and use smaller sections. I'm going to give it a try this weekend and see how I make out


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Oooh look what I just spied

*Pre Poo Hair Butter Honey Yucca Slippery Elm Moisturizing Treatment Ceramide Pre Shampoo*

*https://www.etsy.com/listing/476511...r-honey-yucca-slippery?ref=shop_home_active_1 *


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@CeeLex33
Mernin' PJ!


----------



## CeeLex33

Heyyyyy @IDareT'sHair 
Mock carts everywhere LOL! @shawnyblazes I saw that- last night and added to my cart


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

I'm so happy over here, LOL

My two etsy carts look lovely.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

CeeLex33 said:


> *Mock carts everywhere LOL!*


@CeeLex33
Lawd.  I should have known.  That sounds about right!


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

My APB cart has 8 items in it and shipping is, $9.25.  My Jakeala cart has 6 items in it and shipping is, $16.40.

Uh, what is going on with THAT?


----------



## CeeLex33

I see what you mean- I have 3 in Jakeala and shipping was $13.05. APB has 11 items and shipping is $10.60 
whatthefeezyyy!


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

CeeLex33 said:


> I see what you mean- I have 3 in Jakeala and shipping was $13.05. APB has 11 items and shipping is $10.60
> whatthefeezyyy!



and shes closer to us than APB< what in cheese heck??? @CeeLex33


----------



## rileypak

Morning ladies!


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

rileypak said:


> Morning ladies!



Hola Jellybean, how are you doing today? @rileypak


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@CeeLex33 @shawnyblazes
Pfft.  I'm 'bout to ask her what in the Debil is up with that!


----------



## Saludable84

Morning everyone! 

Gonna get DS ready and go vote soon.


----------



## Saludable84

shawnyblazes said:


> My APB cart has 8 items in it and shipping is, $9.25.  My Jakeala cart has 6 items in it and shipping is, $16.40.
> 
> Uh, what is going on with THAT?



My APB cart almost $200 and it's not done because I need to add those 16oz UCS. The shipping is Like $10.60 I believe. 

My Jakeala is 4 items with high shipping. She is in VA I believe so her shipping is nuts. Not terrible but by comparison...


----------



## rileypak

Hey @shawnyblazes 
Feeling a little under the weather but I'm doing good otherwise.
How are you? How's DS recovering? 
How's that little cutie pie? 


Hey @IDareT'sHair 

On topic: That pre-poo looks lovely!!! I added it to my cart but I'm undecided if I want to add Jakeala to the list...


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Saludable84 said:


> My APB cart almost $200 and it's not done because I need to add those 16oz UCS. The shipping is Like $10.60 I believe.
> 
> My Jakeala is 4 items with high shipping. She is in VA I believe so her shipping is nuts. Not terrible but by comparison...



I'm in NJ, shes in VA... APB is in TX... uh whats really going on??


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

rileypak said:


> Hey @shawnyblazes
> Feeling a little under the weather but I'm doing good otherwise.
> How are you? How's DS recovering?
> How's that little cutie pie?
> 
> 
> Hey @IDareT'sHair
> 
> On topic: That pre-poo looks lovely!!! I added it to my cart but I'm undecided if I want to add Jakeala to the list...



The little one had the flu shot on Thursday and his nose is been a  bubble of fun since, NOT!  Hes a happy baby so it hasnt been too bad,  my big baby is doing much better. He still has pain though but on Thursday they will check the tubes to make sure hes been clearing the areas well. 

All in all, Im happy both my babies are well.

That pre poo looks GREAT. I was tempted to place an order now to see how it is before BF @rileypak


----------



## CeeLex33

I don't remember Jakeala's shipping being so high  
@IDareT'sHair please let us know what she says- maybe it was a recent change???


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@CeeLex33 @shawnyblazes 

She said she has a few more "new items" to add and she should know by Fri-day what her Sales deets will be.

I just asked her about Shipping costs......*cough*


----------



## CeeLex33

New items! woo hoo! my cart is ready and waiting!
Looking like I got my list down to APB, Jakeala, Cream & Coco and maybe J Monique. Depending on the sales, I have room for a few one offs.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

CeeLex33 said:


> *New items! woo hoo! my cart is ready and waiting!*
> Looking like I got my list down to APB, Jakeala, Cream & Coco and maybe J Monique. Depending on the sales, I have room for a few one offs.


@CeeLex33
........
That's all I got.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@shawnyblazes @CeeLex33

She said she is 'fixing shipping now' and wanted some examples of what items were in your Carts?


----------



## Saludable84

Right now, Sarenzo and APB are definite carts. 

NG will only be her older stuff as her newer Conditioners aren't agreeing too well. I was  told she already changed the formula on Vanilla Fig but I haven't verified. 

Jakeala is for my mother and myself. She called to tell me again about that Pink stuff by Jakeala she loves. 

I'm going to see what QB is offering. 

I'm going to "play" at Hattache.


----------



## CeeLex33

@IDareT'sHair
I have a Matcha Green Tea DC, Yucca Pre Poo and a Shea Coconut & Mango Cream in my cart and the shipping is $13.05 for USPS First Class


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

IDareT'sHair said:


> @shawnyblazes @CeeLex33
> 
> She said she is 'fixing shipping now' and wanted some examples of what items were in your Carts?



Honey Rhassoul Hair Mask - Co Wash Deep Conditioner Treatment - Natural Hair Care Product Sweet Thang

Size: 4 fl oz [$9.00]


Scent: toasted marshmal

Edit

Save for later

Remove
$9.00




Hair Mask Matcha Green Tea Avocado Deep Conditioner - Beau Vert Vegan Natural Care Product - Bentonite Apple Vinegar Horsetail

Save for later

Remove
$11.99




Deep Conditioner Ginger Mustard Seed Avocado Palm Oil - Natural Hair Care Conditioner Relaxed Dope

Size: 8 fl oz [$13.50]

Edit

Save for later

Remove
$13.50




Feminine Wash Down There Natural Yoni Menstrual Cleansing Soap Apple Cider Vinegar Women

Size: 8 fl oz [$13.50]

Edit

Save for later

Remove
$13.50




Moisture Punch Hair Body Cream Emu Sunflower Safflower Avocado Oil Natural Moisture Blue Agave Nectar

Size: 4 fl oz [$10.00]


Scent: banana pudding

Edit

Save for later

Remove
$10.00




Pre Poo Hair Butter Honey Yucca Slippery Elm Moisturizing Treatment Ceramide Pre Shampoo

Save for later

Remove
$14.00


----------



## Miss Kane

shawnyblazes said:


> I keep adding stuff to my APB cart.
> 
> 
> Did yall see those hair icings and infused oils?? LAWD.  @Miss Kane  getting all my BF money




Stay tuned, Sis! I will be adding a few more items soon. I appreciate all of you!


----------



## Saludable84

CeeLex33 said:


> @IDareT'sHair
> I have a Matcha Green Tea DC, Yucca Pre Poo and a Shea Coconut & Mango Cream in my cart and the *shipping is $13.05 for USPS First Class*



No. 

Just. No.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

@IDareT'sHair 
Item total $71.99
Shipping
(To United States,  $16.40

Total $88.39


----------



## Saludable84

@CeeLex33 

Let's be honest: once the price gets that high, USPS doesnt even offer first class anymore. It's straight priority.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Miss Kane said:


> Stay tuned, Sis! I will be adding a few more items soon. I appreciate all of you!



Love you long time.  I'm telling you, if you get me a gel that will perform like Hello Curly/Old Curly Magic/KCCC, with no glycerin, no aloe , no coconut, and nothing acting like coconut, BABAY, i might have to put my PJ hat on a quarterly timeout.


----------



## BrownBetty

Morning,

I need to go over my ABP cart again. I should start my ssi this week. I will look at hattache or curlmart for 1 offs e.g. mhc type 4 cream


----------



## CeeLex33

@Saludable84


----------



## MileHighDiva

shawnyblazes said:


> My APB cart has 8 items in it and shipping is, $9.25.  My Jakeala cart has 6 items in it and shipping is, $16.40.
> 
> Uh, what is going on with THAT?


You better get the Jakeala from Hattaché.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

MileHighDiva said:


> You better get the Jakeala from Hattaché.



Does Hattache have the new items? @MileHighDiva


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Y'all can get free shipping on Jakeala.net insetead of the etsy store. That's what I use when I have a large order. The codes work over there too


----------



## MileHighDiva

shawnyblazes said:


> Does Hattache have the new items? @MileHighDiva


No, I'm sorry!


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

MileHighDiva said:


> No, I'm sorry!



No worries, I might make two order then. I never really buy from hattache.


----------



## MileHighDiva

curlyhersheygirl said:


> Y'all can get free shipping on Jakeala.net insetead of the etsy store. That's what I use when I have a large order. The codes work over there too


Free Shipping at $50 works for me. Maybe, she'll have the new items on her website by BF.


----------



## CeeLex33

@curlyhersheygirl 
I had NO idea about the jakeala.net site- THANK YOU!


----------



## MileHighDiva

@rileypak @curlyhersheygirl

I need one of you lovely ladies to get Mr. LRC all the way together with his S&H.


----------



## Shay72

@IDareT'sHair 
Imma mess . I need to work on a BF list. I'm looking at APB, Jakeala, Honey Handmade, J Monique Naturals, and Oyin Handmade.


----------



## Shay72

Oh yeah and I'm looking at Sarenzo for bath, body and skin care products. I may wait on skincare because I ain't using what I have.


----------



## rileypak

Happy to see you back @Shay72


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72 said:


> *Imma mess . I need to work on a BF list. I'm looking at APB, Jakeala, Honey Handmade, J Monique Naturals, and Oyin Handmade.*


@Shay72 
Nice List!  Are you interested in trying anything new (new vendors)?

Girl.....I wondered where you were!


----------



## Shay72

rileypak said:


> Happy to see you back @Shay72


Thank you!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@CeeLex33 @shawnyblazes @Saludable84 @rileypak @Shay72 @Beamodel @BrownBetty

JAKEALA - said her website has $7 Flat Rate Shipping and all discount codes apply.

She said on ETSY refresh your page and log in and off, but she had adjusted shipping costs on ETSY.


----------



## Shay72

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Shay72
> Nice List!  Are you interested in trying anything new (new vendors)?
> 
> Girl.....I wondered where you were!


No new vendors right now. I'm happy to report  my storage issues have been solved since I moved a little over a week ago and the hair and now planner  room is larger and has a great closet. Also the bed has drawers in it too. You know I don't put ish in the fridge.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72 said:


> No new vendors right now. I'm happy to report  my storage issues have been solved since I moved a little over a week ago and the hair and now planner  room is larger and has a great closet. Also the bed has drawers in it too. *You know I don't put ish in the fridge*.



@Shay72 
Yep.  I know.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My 2nd order from: TUKKA Naturals Shipped.


----------



## Beamodel

@IDareT'sHair

I might grab some tukka. I said I was gonna wait but I might just do it any way.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel said:


> *I might grab some tukka. I said I was gonna wait but I might just do it any way.*


Good Prices.  Nice Presentation.  Super Fast Shipping!

@Beamodel


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Thank you @IDareT'sHair


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

I logged in and out.  Not working.  Took items out cart and placed back in. Still not working.  

Hopefully it will be fixed on time for BF


----------



## Saludable84

IDareT'sHair said:


> @CeeLex33 @shawnyblazes @Saludable84 @rileypak @Shay72 @Beamodel @BrownBetty
> 
> JAKEALA - said her website has $7 Flat Rate Shipping and all discount codes apply.
> 
> She said on ETSY refresh your page and log in and off, but she had adjusted shipping costs on ETSY.



Thank you so much! 

Another ignant cart in the making


----------



## Saludable84

I didn't realize I sent my mother so much stuff. I reorganized my stash and the space just makes itself 

APB scheduled to arrive Thursday. Just in time for wash day 

Gave away: 
Leftover jar of DB PSC (2 backups)
1/2 bottle of Cream and Coco Sugar Spun (4 backups) 
QB MTDG (hurt my heart)
SSI Okra Reconstructor (1 backup) 
Tre.sseme Expert Conditioner 

A 5-yr old needed it.


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @CeeLex33 @shawnyblazes @Saludable84 @rileypak @Shay72 @Beamodel @BrownBetty
> 
> JAKEALA - said her website has $7 Flat Rate Shipping and all discount codes apply.
> 
> She said on ETSY refresh your page and log in and off, but she had adjusted shipping costs on ETSY.


Also I noticed that on her website, she offers free shipping over $50 even before discounts. That's a great plus but I noticed she doesn't have everything stocked there as she does on Etsy


----------



## Aggie

shawnyblazes said:


> I logged in and out.  Not working.  Took items out cart and placed back in. Still not working.
> 
> Hopefully it will be fixed on time for BF


I tried that too and it didn't work for me either


----------



## Saludable84

shawnyblazes said:


> I logged in and out.  Not working.  Took items out cart and placed back in. Still not working.
> 
> Hopefully it will be fixed on time for BF



This didn't work. It's only offering the $13 priority. Well, there is time or I can go to the website.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

IDareT'sHair said:


> @CeeLex33 @shawnyblazes @Saludable84 @rileypak @Shay72 @Beamodel @BrownBetty
> 
> JAKEALA - said her website has $7 Flat Rate Shipping and all discount codes apply.
> 
> She said on ETSY refresh your page and log in and off, but she had adjusted shipping costs on ETSY.


Maybe I misunderstood.  

On her site it's $7.  On etsy, she just adjusted it but it won't be $7??


----------



## IDareT'sHair

shawnyblazes said:


> *Maybe I misunderstood.
> On her site it's $7.  On etsy, she just adjusted it but it won't be $7??*


@shawnyblazes
I assumed she meant she lowered it from whatever it was doing on ETSY?

Did you refresh your Screen?  She said to log off/on and refresh your screen via ETSY.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I can't remember if I mentioned it or not, but my BoBeam Shipped.


----------



## CeeLex33

@IDareT'sHair 
Thank you! I'm gonna play with my cart and see if it updates and report back.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@CeeLex33
And don't forget to check her website to see if you get a "better deal" on shipping.


----------



## Beamodel

I purchased tukka Naturals. It shipped already. I just realized they are only 20mins away from my house. No wonder why I had to pay taxes on my order lol.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@shawnyblazes
JAKEALA:  Said if by chance there are any overages on ETSY - they will be refunded.


----------



## CeeLex33

IDareT'sHair said:


> @CeeLex33
> And don't forget to check her website to see if you get a "better deal" on shipping.



Checked my Jakeala Etsy cart- shipping went from $13 to $7.25 for 4 items.

BTW- Mawnin Ladies!


----------



## rileypak

Morning ladies


----------



## Saludable84

Good Morning!


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Good morning.


----------



## rileypak

My Jakeala cart's shipping dropped from $13 to $7.10...she's back on the one-off list for now pending discount


----------



## IDareT'sHair

CeeLex33 said:


> *Checked my Jakeala Etsy cart- shipping went from $13 to $7.25 for 4 items.  BTW- Mawnin Ladies!*



@CeeLex33 
Great!


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

My cart dropped from $16 and some change to $11.60.   I'll see if she adds the new items to her website for BF


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Well hopefully, she got things fixed and offers mega discounts on BF.

She said she should have discounts & stuff all that figured out by Friday.

ETA:  I want the Bamboo & Silk DC'er and the Pre-Poo.

@CeeLex33 @shawnyblazes


----------



## divachyk

Never purchased from Jakeala. Let me check out the site.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Just purchased the last 3 Tukka naturals DC's


----------



## Saludable84

I might go back to my Redken for clarifying 1x a month.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Finished up:
x1 32oz AVJ (will repurchase at some point)
x1 16oz EVOO (will also repurchase at some point)
x1 VO5 Kiwi & Lime Clarifying Conditioner (x2 back ups)


----------



## divachyk

It annoys me when vendors won't allow edits to an order. I was planning to give Sarenzo a little more of my money but she seriously doesn't want it. *shrugs*


----------



## IDareT'sHair

divachyk said:


> *It annoys me when vendors won't allow edits to an order. I was planning to give Sarenzo a little more of my money but she seriously doesn't want it. *shrugs**


@divachyk 
You'll have to keep what you have and do a separate order (for additions) and they usually "refund" you the shipping for the additional purchase through a Gift Card.

You know I've already tried that one!


----------



## KinksAndInk

Got my NG today. I'm not even excited. I tossed the box on top of the laundry.basket. Let me go adjust my BF carts. Need to stock up before the apocalypse happens.


----------



## divachyk

@IDareT'sHair,  I knew you would come through. That's good to know although she didn't offer that up as an option. I might see what she say. I thought about adding a few frostings as gift ideas.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@divachyk
Normally when you place an additional order, she just sends back the $6.75 (or whatever that amount is) back to you in a GC.

The next time you order, you can use the GC usually for Free Shipping.  I think one time I got $13.20 back which helped me out with my purchase, on my next order.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

KinksAndInk said:


> *Got my NG today. I'm not even excited. I tossed the box on top of the laundry.basket. Let me go adjust my BF carts. Need to stock up before the apocalypse happens*.


@KinksAndInk
I didn't check my mail today.  Mine probably came too.  

I am excited, because I loved the Asian Pear Cleansing Conditioner, so I am interested to see how the Asian Pear DC'er performs.
And $7.99 for an 8oz Jar of NG DC'er is a good deal!


----------



## KinksAndInk

IDareT'sHair said:


> @KinksAndInk
> I didn't check my mail today.  Mine probably came too.
> 
> I am excited, because I loved the Asian Pear Cleansing Conditioner, so I am interested to see how the Asian Pear DC'er performs.
> And $7.99 for an 8oz Jar of NG DC'er is a good deal!


I agree.


----------



## Saludable84

divachyk said:


> It annoys me when vendors won't allow edits to an order. I was planning to give Sarenzo a little more of my money but she seriously doesn't want it. *shrugs*



She wants it but from a vendors point of view I get why she doesn't. Recently she just refunded me the money on a GC and I spent it 3 days later   I love her  I also appreciate that she tells you upfront. 

I won't mention a vendor who will cancel your entire order then when you repurchase, prolongs your shipping because you ordered at a later time.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

IDareT'sHair said:


> *Finished up:
> x1 32oz AVJ (will repurchase at some point)
> x1 16oz EVOO (will also repurchase at some point)
> x1 VO5 Kiwi & Lime Clarifying Conditioner (x2 back ups)*


Also:
x1 ST'icals Pumpkin Detox (swapped b/up)


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Kj Naturals 50% on the next 10 Orders Code = NIGHTOWL119

@rileypak @Saludable84


----------



## divachyk

I get it too @Saludable84 and I know she said it upfront but how many times is something said and it's not held to. She said no and offered up no other ideas so for that I give her a shrug.


----------



## Saludable84

divachyk said:


> I get it too @Saludable84 and I know she said it upfront but how many times is something said and it's not held to. She said no and offered up no other ideas so for that I give her a shrug.



We've spoken about her tone not being well received.

Don't be discouraged. Please.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

divachyk said:


> *I get it too and I know she said it upfront but how many times is something said and it's not held to. She said no and offered up no other ideas so for that I give her a shrug*.


@divachyk
She's ill. 

One time I thought she was being "short with me" but I was made aware that she is ill and that family members are trying to keep things going while she is recovering. 

So, based on what I know now, I try to cut them a little slack.


----------



## Saludable84

IDareT'sHair said:


> Kj Naturals 50% on the next 10 Orders Code = NIGHTOWL119
> 
> @rileypak @Saludable84



Just when I was about to pull the trigger on this Sarenzo cart


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

Whassup errybody??? How's it going?
So KJ Naturals offered me a refund or different scent to my stretch and curl custard since she ended up being out of that scent. I took the refund.

Soooo other than Sarenzo, I'm not expecting anything in the mail. Yet.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@NaturallyATLPCH

I'm expecting:
TUKKA Naturals Detangling Conditioner
Cathy Howse UBH
SSI Peach (impromptu LHCF Purchase)
Miscellaneous Swap!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *Just purchased the last 3 Tukka naturals DC's *


@curlyhersheygirl 
I'm glad you did. 

That was a Good Buy!


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> Kj Naturals 50% on the next 10 Orders Code = NIGHTOWL119
> 
> @rileypak @Saludable84


Hmmm. this is different. I already ordered what I wanted from her plus it already shipped


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Went to two bss tonight looking for Xcel on ground. No luck.  

Waiting on my wigs to arrive.  If they look good on me, it's on and popping.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Aggie said:


> Hmmm. this is different. I already ordered what I wanted from her plus it already shipped



@Aggie
Yeah, she has those often.  I need to "Unsubcribe" from her.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Don't ask me why....but for "some strange reason" I feel like buying something tonight! 

Lawd....


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> Kj Naturals 50% on the next 10 Orders Code = NIGHTOWL119
> 
> @rileypak @Saludable84



You know I don't fool with her no more 
I need to unsubscribe from those emails.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

I used the pumpkin detox today. Since to me it seemed more like a cleanser, I used it in place of the cleansing conditioner. It left my hair very soft. I didn't use a DC I just followed up with the hair glide. My hair was very soft and defined after rinsing. To me this detox is more like terrasentials than like APB or Jakeala treatment since it has a higher clay content.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

IDareT'sHair said:


> *I need to "Unsubcribe" from her.*


@rileypak 
You see what I said.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

IDareT'sHair said:


> Don't ask me why....but for "some strange reason" I feel like buying something tonight!
> 
> Lawd....



I almost bought something like three times lol


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *I used the pumpkin detox today. Since to me it seemed more like a cleanser, I used it in place of the cleansing conditioner. It left my hair very soft. I didn't use a DC I just followed up with the hair glide. My hair was very soft and defined after rinsing. To me this detox is more like terrasentials than like APB or Jakeala treatment since it has a higher clay content.*


@curlyhersheygirl
Interesting Commentary and nice post.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

shawnyblazes said:


> *I almost bought something like three times lol*



@shawnyblazes
I know of nothing to buy

I see you been on the NW21 OTG Grind.


----------



## rileypak

Nice assessment @curlyhersheygirl


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl
I've never tried Terressentials.


----------



## divachyk

@IDareT'sHair @Saludable84, thanks for the deets. I will cut her slack too. I wasn't aware of the issues.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Speaking about NW21 the new bottle I'm using is more of a stream than the mist I got from the others. I'm hoping that's a fluke


----------



## divachyk

rileypak said:


> You know I don't fool with her no more
> I need to unsubscribe from those emails.



I need to unsubscribe also. The flash sales are cray to me.


----------



## divachyk

shawnyblazes said:


> Went to two bss tonight looking for Xcel on ground. No luck.
> 
> Waiting on my wigs to arrive.  If they look good on me, it's on and popping.



I can't find Xcel anywhere but you will love Charlie.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> I've never tried Terressentials.


@IDareT'sHair 
Neither have I but I have used a mix of bentonite and rhassoul to clean my hair early in my journey.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

What's your opinion of Knot-Glide?


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

IDareT'sHair said:


> @NaturallyATLPCH
> 
> I'm expecting:
> TUKKA Naturals Detangling Conditioner
> Cathy Howse UBH
> *SSI Peach (impromptu LHCF Purchase)*
> Miscellaneous Swap!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

NaturallyATLPCH said:


>


@NaturallyATLPCH
Hush *Hattache Jr.*.....


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> What's your opinion of Knot-Glide?


It's really nice. The slip is amazing. Saturday I didn't find it was moisturizing enough. Because the pump sucks I think I may not have applied enough to my hair , so today I removed the pump and just poured it out and got much better results.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> It's really nice. The slip is amazing. Saturday I didn't find it was moisturizing enough. *Because the pump sucks I think I may not have applied enough to my hair , so today I removed the pump and just poured it out and got much better results.*


@curlyhersheygirl
If/when I reup, I will "request" a Cap. 

Thanks for the Tip.  I will be pouring it out.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> If/when I reup, I will "request" a Cap.
> 
> Thanks for the Tip.  I will be pouring it out.


@IDareT'sHair 
Yeah that would be better. I can't stand being in the shower pumping my life away and getting no where.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

IDareT'sHair said:


> @NaturallyATLPCH
> Hush *Hattache Jr.*.....


Chile, I've cleared some of the shelves to give things away...only to replace for Black Friday .


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> Yeah, she has those often.  I need to "Unsubcribe" from her.


Okay thanks hon. I didn't miss anything then


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

So I remoisturized my hair with APB Refresher Spray and Soultanicals Marula Muru. My hair feels dry already .
This used to work for me but now, not so much. Other than the Knot Glide for detangling, since this line continues to be hit or miss for me, more than likely I won't be taking it into 2017.


----------



## Aggie

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> So I remoisturized my hair with APB Refresher Spray and Soultanicals Marula Muru. My hair feels dry already .
> This used to work for me but now, not so much. Other than the Knot Glide for detangling, since this line continues to be hit or miss for me, more than likely I won't be taking it into 2017.


I don't think I want to take it into 2017 either. I am still enjoying NG DCs for conditioning and detangling so for me that's enough for now.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

My wigs will be here on Saturday!!!



Good morning lovelies!!


----------



## Beamodel

curlyhersheygirl said:


> Just purchased the last 3 Tukka naturals DC's



Mines arrived yesterday. They smell yummy.


----------



## rileypak

Good morning ladies!

My hair is still uber soft and juicy from wash day. I also still want to buy something. Considering skipping Sarenzo and just hitting paynah on some NW21...


----------



## rileypak

Yep just made up my mind. I'm skipping Sarenzo. I mostly wanted the hair jelly and CMM but I'm already planning to grab AV gel and I have bottles of CMM I haven't gotten to yet so nah I'll skip Sarenzo.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Beamodel said:


> Mines arrived yesterday. They smell yummy.


@Beamodel 
Mine should be here Saturday. My sis told me they restocked the DC and she got 2 this morning.


----------



## rileypak

I need to go pick up my Tukka DCs from the office. They've been here since Monday.


----------



## Beamodel

I totally forgot I have a GC from Sarenzo. I did t even use it when I had made my purchase either, ugh...


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

IDareT'sHair said:


> @shawnyblazes
> I know of nothing to buy
> 
> I see you been on the NW21 OTG Grind.



I've been tryng to find it for the longest. what is really going on with the local stores?? @IDareT'sHair


----------



## bajandoc86

I am cracking up at this chick trying to shade my bun in my fb messages. Implying that it can't be all mine. 

Me:   

Girl bye.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

bajandoc86 said:


> I am cracking up at this chick trying to shade my bun in my fb messages. Implying that it can't be all mine.
> 
> Me:
> 
> Girl bye.


 Exactly!


----------



## Shay72

Got my J Monique's order today. I got the following:  Hibiscus & Broccoli Deep Conditioner, Irish Moss & Cocoa Deep Conditioner, and Burdock Root & Nettle Hair Repair Treatment. I didn't have nan DC.  I will be stocking up on a bunch of stuff on BF, Christmas, and New Years (depending on sales)

*BF List* (in early, early stages)
Oyin-32 oz Honey Hemp
Honey Handmade-Knot Going Bananas, Knot in My Fro Joe


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel said:


> *Mines arrived yesterday. They smell yummy*.


@Beamodel
I thought you were waiting on "Reviews?"  I didn't know you decided to get some?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72 said:


> *I didn't have nan DC. *


@Shay72

.......... Gurl That's all I got.

OT: How is J.Monique's Seaweed?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

So, it was like BF up in this piece today!

I got:
SSI's Peach
NG Asian & Coconut DC'er
TUKKA Naturals (TUKKA got that Shipping Time on LOCK!)
BoBeam Buttercream DC'er (so does she! and she's just soooooo Nice)


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Beamodel
> I thought you were waiting on "Reviews?"  I didn't know you decided to get some?



Yea I said it a few post back. I think I tagged you on it too.


----------



## Beamodel

Beamodel said:


> @IDareT'sHair
> 
> I might grab some tukka. I said I was gonna wait but I might just do it any way.



@IDareT'sHair


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Beamodel
The Packaging is great. 

The Presentation is nice.  Shipping is Super Fast, Sale Prices are great, and it's in your City!


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

IDareT'sHair said:


> So, it was like BF up in this piece today!
> 
> I got:
> SSI's Peach
> NG Asian & Coconut DC'er
> TUKKA Naturals (TUKKA got that Shipping Time on LOCK!)
> BoBeam Buttercream DC'er (so does she! and she's just soooooo Nice)


Hole up


What is this buttrcream??


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

IDareT'sHair said:


> @shawnyblazes
> Ain't that one of BoBeam's DC'er
> 
> View attachment 378841



I never heard of it but I just googled it. She's going on my black friday list.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@shawnyblazes
I've always bought this one and the Coconut Crème. 

The scent of the Mango one makes me nauseous.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Used Up:
x1 Donna Marie Super Buttercream (x2 back ups)


----------



## Aggie

Hola Chicas,

Just got in and trying to catch up on all yawls posts. I see many of you have already received some of your packages . I got a delivery notification for my Pufcuff package so i should be picking that one up maybe tomorrow


----------



## Saludable84

I might add BoBeam for BF. DH has been asking for the soap for a while now. Like, over a year


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Beamodel
> The Packaging is great.
> 
> The Presentation is nice.  Shipping is Super Fast, Sale Prices are great, and it's in your City!



lol. I  Know right... it smells yummy. Have you smelled it yet? @IDareT'sHair


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel said:


> *lol. I  Know right... it smells yummy. Have you smelled it yet?*


@Beamodel
No, I didn't want to open it. 

I should go back and get x2 more for that price.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@CeeLex33
What's up Ms. Lady?


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

So I fooled around on Monday and didn't realize that the Sarenzo sale was just one day, womp womp womp...

I didn't get to hit Pay Nah on my second order.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> *So I fooled around on Monday and didn't realize that the Sarenzo sale was just one day, womp womp womp...
> 
> I didn't get to hit Pay Nah on my second order*.



@NaturallyATLPCH


Lawd....I thought it was until the end of this month.  That's so messed up.

Womp. Womp. is right.


----------



## CeeLex33

Evenin Ladies 
@IDareT'sHair I ended up getting a few of those LeMoka DCs and got a shipping notification already!


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

IDareT'sHair said:


> @NaturallyATLPCH
> 
> 
> Lawd....I thought it was until the end of this month.  That's so messed up.
> 
> Womp. Womp. is right.


Me too! Yesterday I went back to my cart to put the code in and it said invalid.
I think she will be offering other sales but not at 35% off.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

CeeLex33 said:


> Evenin Ladies
> *I ended up getting a few of those LeMoka DCs and got a shipping notification already!*



@CeeLex33
Yeah....I 'peeped' dat......

Man that stuff ships like


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

I love Tukka Naturals already. I hope I like the DC. I'm tempted to try it this weekend but I really want to use up the APB Ayurvedic Mask.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> Me too! Yesterday I went back to my cart to put the code in and it said invalid.
> *I think she will be offering other sales but not at 35% off.*


@NaturallyATLPCH
So messed up.  What else was you tryna' get?

OT:  That Pumpkin Pancake is


----------



## CeeLex33

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> Me too! Yesterday I went back to my cart to put the code in and it said invalid.
> I think she will be offering other sales but not at 35% off.



I think the sale is still working with Sale2016 for 35%off? Let me try a cart and see...


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

CeeLex33 said:


> I think the sale is still working with Sale2016 for 35%off? Let me try a cart and see...


From what I read, that's for soap and wax.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

Okay, way minute, the code is on her page for 35% off. Maybe it's working now, it sholl wasn't up there yesterday or Tuesday.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> *I love Tukka Naturals already. I hope I like the DC.* I'm tempted to try it this weekend but I really want to use up the APB Ayurvedic Mask.


@NaturallyATLPCH @CeeLex33

  Agreed.

Shipping is uber fast. The "sale" prices are great.  Packagaing is Professional.

Website easy to navigate.  The reviews you saw have been favorable.  The 'scent' according to you all that have smelled it is nice.   I'm sold too.

However, without the sale, the prices are steep.  So, maybe another reason I am hauling.  Don't know yet, if I'd pay full price (what they're asking).


----------



## CeeLex33

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> From what I read, that's for soap and wax.



I have hair and body stuff in my cart and it's working


----------



## CeeLex33

IDareT'sHair said:


> @NaturallyATLPCH @CeeLex33
> 
> Agreed.
> 
> Shipping is uber fast. The "sale" prices are great.  Packagaing is Professional.
> 
> Website easy to navigate.  The reviews you saw have been favorable.  The 'scent' according to you all that have smelled it is nice.   I'm sold too.
> 
> However, without the sale, the prices are steep.  So, maybe another reason I am hauling.  Don't know yet, if I'd pay full price (what they're asking).




Yep all of this here! Without a sale- I'd be hard pressed to repurchase.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

CeeLex33 said:


> *I have hair and body stuff in my cart and it's working *


@CeeLex33
You know you need to quit!...... 

So does that mean you're checking out?  If so, get something in Pumpkin Pancake, if you haven't already.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

CeeLex33 said:


> *Yep all of this here! Without a sale- I'd be hard pressed to repurchase.*


@CeeLex33
Yeah...them price-points for a virtual "unknown" (to LHCF) is way too high.


----------



## CeeLex33

LMBOOOO @IDareT'sHair 
Umm I was just testing for @NaturallyATLPCH you know to make sure the discount was working....

that 35% off be calling me tho


----------



## IDareT'sHair

CeeLex33 said:


> *Umm I was just testing for* *you know to make sure the discount was working....
> *
> *that 35% off be calling me tho*


@CeeLex33
Umm...hmmm

That little Dancin' E-moji shole didn't look like you was just _testin'_ it out for somebody else


----------



## CeeLex33

I may or may not be going back in for a few thangs from Sarenzo


----------



## IDareT'sHair

CeeLex33 said:


> *I may or may not be going back in for a few thangs from Sarenzo *


@CeeLex33
Oh...I see.


----------



## divachyk

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> I love Tukka Naturals already. I hope I like the DC. I'm tempted to try it this weekend but I really want to use up the APB Ayurvedic Mask.



I dropped by Tuuka today and tried to search for reviews. I didn't find many. I'm on the fence.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

divachyk said:


> I dropped by Tuuka today and tried to search for reviews. I didn't find many. I'm on the fence.


I have a friend who uses her stuff and loves it. She's the only reason I even tried it.
Plus at 70% off I was trying it anyway lol...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Yeah, I can't wait to try TUKKA!  Still haven't smelled it yet, but "tempted"

I'll probably try the Detangler before I get around to the DC'er.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@MileHighDiva @rileypak @curlyhersheygirl and all Ya'll Other Mane Choice users B1G1 50% at Sally.


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> @MileHighDiva @rileypak @curlyhersheygirl and all Ya'll Other Mane Choice users B1G1 50% at Sally.



Thanks T but I dropped Mane Choice from the stash too.


----------



## rileypak

Morning everyone!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> T*hanks T but I dropped Mane Choice from the stash too.*


@rileypak
.....  Okay Why?

Was that in your post who won't you be carrying into 2017?


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak
> .....  Okay Why?
> 
> Was that in your post who won't you be carrying into 2017?



I think I forgot to list them but I'm not moved to try the remainder of the products I have from them so I'm moving on 

I might drop Naturelle Grow too. Not moved to try the products I have from her either (leave ins and some sprays). Well maybe I'll at least try the plantain leave in conditioner before I finally decide on her.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> I think I forgot to list them but *I'm not moved to try the remainder of the products I have from them so I'm moving on  **I might drop Naturelle Grow too. Not moved to try the products I have from her either* (leave ins and some sprays). *Well maybe I'll at least try the plantain leave in conditioner before I finally decide on her.*


@rileypak 
Gurl...You Ain't Playin' 

You rollin' up into 2017 Gangsta Style


----------



## rileypak

I'm just in a mood of moving on. 
If I don't even get a little interested to try the product when I see it in the inventory lately, I'm moving on. Maybe my mood will change down the line but for now that's how I'm feeling.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@rileypak 
I don't even think @curlyhersheygirl even uses MC. 

I just threw her name in there cause she's a PJ of Epic proportions......


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> *I'm just in a mood of moving on. *
> *If I don't even get a little interested to try the product when I see it in the inventory lately, I'm moving on. Maybe my mood will change down the line but for now that's how I'm feeling.*


@rileypak 
Dang! 

These Vendors betta' watch out!


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak
> Gurl...You Ain't Playin'
> 
> You rollin' up into 2017 Gangsta Style


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


>


@rileypak 
Gurl.....You cuttin' folks left & right.


----------



## Saludable84

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> So I fooled around on Monday and didn't realize that the Sarenzo sale was just one day, womp womp womp...
> 
> I didn't get to hit Pay Nah on my second order.



The 35% off code is still working for me?


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak
> Gurl.....You cuttin' folks left & right.



I'm in that mood


----------



## Saludable84

Morning! 

Was getting caught up from last night. Wanna hit paynah on Sarenzo, but I feel like I can wait. I'm fine with 30% and I really just want to stock on some hair jelly, try her Cleansing honey and get the 12 days of creamy Oil. 

@rileypak  MUAC trying to get me today


----------



## rileypak

@Saludable84 
Really now... 
What's popping with them?


----------



## Saludable84

rileypak said:


> @Saludable84
> Really now...
> What's popping with them?



Actually I missed the sale. But our code is 25% and my serums running low


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@CeeLex33 @Saludable84


----------



## CeeLex33

Mawnin! Decided to redo these minitwists instead of straightening this weekend. (I want to finish up NW21 spray) 
Finished up Sarenzo Creamy Oil- have many back ups on hand


----------



## Saludable84

IDareT'sHair said:


> @CeeLex33 @Saludable84



Morning! 

You know how much discipline it's taking me to not pull up that TUKKA website?


----------



## Saludable84

I smelled the Lemon Cookie Creamy Oil 
I labeled it for DS. He won't care. He can smell like fruit loops 

I'll stick with my non-fruit scents. But I did add some Toasted Marshmallow and Sweet Potato to my cart. Because I still want to get the 12 days, I don't want to get other "holiday" time scents with the possibility of getting those.


----------



## CeeLex33

Saludable84 said:


> Morning!
> You know how much discipline it's taking me to not pull up that TUKKA website?



Be strong! I tried but it was calling me, it was a great deal and they shipped my order same day. OK I know I'm not helping so I'll go sit down somewhere LOL!


----------



## MileHighDiva

IDareT'sHair said:


> @MileHighDiva @rileypak @curlyhersheygirl and all Ya'll Other Mane Choice users B1G1 50% at Sally.


Good looking out...Sally doesn't have the Ancient Egyptian Gold collection.


----------



## Shay72

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Shay72
> 
> .......... Gurl That's all I got.
> 
> OT: How is J.Monique's Seaweed?


I know, right. I'm trying not to lose my mind buying up everything . I might buy hair & body products today while it is 35% off at Sarenzo. That Bamboo & Quinoa Protein sounds real good .

I can't give you an honest opinion of the Seaweed from J Monique because I've been using stuff and not paying attention. Not taking notes....nothing. Just not acting like myself. I'll get back right soon.


----------



## Shay72

*Rather than saying what I'm not taking into 2017, I will say what I will:*
(not even sure I'm doing it right because I saw references to it not the actual question, anyways...)
*Honey Handmade
*Oyin Handmade
*J Monique Naturals
*APB
*Jakeala
*Bobeam-skin products only
*Sarenzo-body products and will now dabble in hair. I've tried her hair products in the past and I was not impressed.

On the fence with Naturelle Grow.


----------



## Saludable84

Shay72 said:


> *Rather than saying what I'm not taking into 2017, I will say what I will:*
> (not even sure I'm doing it right because I saw references to it not the actual question, anyways...)
> *Honey Handmade
> *Oyin Handmade
> *J Monique Naturals
> *APB
> *Jakeala
> *Bobeam-skin products only
> *Sarenzo-body products and will now dabble in hair. I've tried her hair products in the past and I was not impressed.
> 
> *On the fence with Naturelle Grow.*



I'm on the fence only because I cannot use her newer stuff. I'm fine with her old stuff, so I guess those are my only options


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

@rileypak 

Why does my tracking say my wigs are out for delivery???


----------



## rileypak

shawnyblazes said:


> @rileypak
> 
> Why does my tracking say my wigs are out for delivery???


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I'm noticing several posters in this thread are "On The Fence" with NG?

Interesting.  Cause I love her DC'ers and her Pomades/Greases (not to mention my Pre-Poo).

Although, I haven't had the "need" to restock on her DC'ers because I had *cough* back-ups...

But I'm really surprised so many of you are "OTF" with her line.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72 said:


> *I've been using stuff and not paying attention. Not taking notes....nothing. Just not acting like myself. I'll get back right soon.*


@Shay72
You're RIGHT!  

This is So Not You.  You know you are the Journaling Queen.....


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@shawnyblazes 
What's Up Ms. Lady? 

How's the new J-O-B and how are your Sons?  Both your older one and the mini-one?


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

IDareT'sHair said:


> @shawnyblazes
> What's Up Ms. Lady?
> 
> How's the new J-O-B and how are your Sons?  Both your older one and the mini-one?




I was over here making a cart for this over the top haircare.  

The boys are great.   They spent the day together while I was at work.  The little one is running him raggedy, lol. 


I don't start the new job until Nov 28th. I'm trying to close out everything with the old job.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

shawnyblazes said:


> *I don't start the new job until Nov 28th. I'm trying to close out everything with the old job.*


@shawnyblazes
I don't know why I thought you started on the 7th?

OT: Is Knot Glide Liters gone be offered BF?  Do you know?

OTT:  Lemme go over here and look at Over The Top.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

IDareT'sHair said:


> @shawnyblazes
> I don't know why I thought you started on the 7th?
> 
> OT: Is Knot Glide Liters gone be offered BF?  Do you know?
> 
> OTT:  Lemme go over here and look at Over The Top.



I don't think so.  I think she said no but popular demands might change it


----------



## IDareT'sHair

shawnyblazes said:


> *I don't think so.  I think she said no but popular demands might change it*


@shawnyblazes 
Oh, I see.

I also saw that Overall The Top only has Mane Choice.


----------



## bajandoc86

Happy Friday y'all!

Do you ladies have any advice re: caring my hair during winter? I struggle with extreme dryness, shedding and breakage anytime I spend more than 2 days in winter weather.

P.S. I saw a post on FB from SLAP about a 30% Veterans' Day Sale. Code: VET30


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

bajandoc86 said:


> Happy Friday y'all!
> 
> Do you ladies have any advice re: caring my hair during winter? I struggle with extreme dryness, shedding and breakage anytime I spend more than 2 days in winter weather.
> 
> P.S. I saw a post on FB from SLAP about a 30% Veterans' Day Sale. Code: VET30




@bajandoc86  have you tried Qhemet products?


----------



## bajandoc86

shawnyblazes said:


> @bajandoc86  have you tried Qhemet products?



Yep! I love her AOHC, CTDG and the Athieopika blah blah (  )
Currently I only have CTDG and the butter in my stash.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

bajandoc86 said:


> Yep! I love her AOHC, CTDG and the Athieopika blah blah (  )
> Currently I only have CTDG and the butter in my stash.



I find her line is a heavyhitter for winter.  I also use APB leave in conditiners and Sarenzo Body Frosting to seal in the winter.  That and protective styling is what helps me.  The best protective style I have found is kinky twists.  That's allows me access to the strands.  I spray APB from root to tip. Oil my scalp and I'm good.


----------



## bajandoc86

@shawnyblazes Thank you so much!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@bajandoc86
I gotta agree with @shawnyblazes QB is a Winter-time Life Saver.....

I also like Naturalista Juicy and some other Heavy Butters in Winter (Siamese Twists Sweet Potatoe, MHC Buttery Soy, etc...)


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl @shawnyblazes 
I'm sitting here doused in Knot Glide (under a baggy).

Will attempt to finger detangle tonight.

The smell is good and it is definitely a Slippery-Sliding Product.  Slippy-Dippy-Do-Do


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Hey divas
I have to catch up, been out all day with the kids. 

@IDareT'sHair 
I've looked at Mane Choice but they never really interested me.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl @shawnyblazes
> I'm sitting here doused in Knot Glide (under a baggy).
> 
> 
> Will attempt to finger detangle tonight.
> 
> The smell is good and it is definitely a Slippery-Sliding Product.  Slippy-Dippy-Do-Do


@IDareT'sHair 
It's awesome sauce. Let me know how it feels after rinsing.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl
I'm fittin' to email Ayo and see what's up with KG BF.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> I'm fittin' to email Ayo and see what's up with KG BF.


Lolol


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@shawnyblazes @curlyhersheygirl
Msg. sent!


----------



## Shay72

I was contemplating giving up on APB's Whipped Cleansing Creme because it is so much work to get it out of the bottle. Then I decided that I would squeeze it out into a jar. And for me you know that's doing too much so I do a little bit at a time until I finally get it all out. Right now it is my only co cleanser and I feel okay with it because I know she won't forsake me  . I'll just need to stock up.


----------



## Saludable84

IDareT'sHair said:


> I'm noticing several posters in this thread are "On The Fence" with NG?
> 
> Interesting.  Cause I love her DC'ers and her Pomades/Greases (not to mention my Pre-Poo).
> 
> Although, I haven't had the "need" to restock on her DC'ers because I had *cough* back-ups...
> 
> But I'm really surprised so many of you are "OTF" with her line.



Her older stuff is still reliable. Herbal Blends, Marshamallow blah blah and Chamomile and Burdock are great. 

Vanilla Fig was a no and I was told by someone I know that she reformulated again because she likes Avocado Oil but she said it's not listed on the site. 

Her Plantain LI was not a hit. 

Madder Root and Peppermint don't seem hopeful. 

Bamboo and Silk might be a hit. 

I don't think she is declaring all her ingredients on the site either. When I purchased a while back, some of the items, I was suprised to see aloe and avocado. 

I'm fine with only sticking to a few items. But i need what's on the site to match what's on the jar. 

Someone mentioned that before in another thread.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Saludable84 
I only 'stick' with the Older products from the Line. 

I did get the Pink Clay DC'er (which was new for me) and I'd like to get the Bamboo & Silk and maybe the Pre-Poo.

But I primarily stick with the tried & true.  I've had the Plantain L-I twice and swapped it both times before trying it.


----------



## Saludable84

Shay72 said:


> I was contemplating giving up on APB's Whipped Cleansing Creme because it is so much work to get it out of the bottle. Then I decided that I would squeeze it out into a jar. And for me you know that's doing too much so I do a little bit at a time until I finally get it all out. Right now it is my only co cleanser and I feel okay with it because I know she won't forsake me  . I'll just need to stock up.



They come in jars


----------



## Saludable84

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Saludable84
> *I only 'stick' with the Older products from the Line. *
> 
> I did get the Pink Clay DC'er (which was new for me) and I'd like to get the Bamboo & Silk and maybe the Pre-Poo.
> 
> But I primarily stick with the tried & true.  I've had the Plantain L-I twice and swapped it both times before trying it.



I've decided to do just that.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

Whew! Finally caught up, I think.
These children and my principal have driven me to a hefty glass of wine tonight as a result of this week .
Lord please get me through one more week.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@NaturallyATLPCH
Gurl....You can relax nah. 

You Safe!


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

IDareT'sHair said:


> @NaturallyATLPCH
> Gurl....You can relax nah.
> 
> You Safe!


There is a full moon coming up which explains it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

May try to return to NW21 tomorrow........


----------



## IDareT'sHair

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> *There is a full moon coming up which explains it. *


@NaturallyATLPCH
I'm at the same place you are....Can't wait until Thanks-giving Week.


----------



## Saludable84

IDareT'sHair said:


> May try to return to NW21 tomorrow........


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Saludable84 said:


>


@Saludable84
What about you?  I may try it for a week.


----------



## rileypak

Evening everyone!


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

rileypak said:


> Evening everyone!


Heeeeeey @rileypak !!


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

So I'm going back and forth with this Sarenzo cart. Hmmmm...


----------



## Aggie

rileypak said:


> Evening everyone!


 @rileypak


----------



## divachyk

Checked another BSS, no NW21. I should just order it I suppose.


----------



## Shay72

Saludable84 said:


> They come in jars


Well the ones I have are in bottles. Do you have to request a jar?


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

Shay72 said:


> Well the ones I have are in bottles. Do you have to request a jar?


There is now an option to request a jar when you purchase.
I'll definitely be selecting the jar option.


----------



## bajandoc86

Shay72 said:


> Well the ones I have are in bottles. Do you have to request a jar?



Yes you can request a jar now.

My 16oz came in a bottle with a pump (haven't gotten to it yet to say how well the pump works). I do agree that with the 8oz bottle it can be difficult to squeeze it and get the product out when your hands are wet.


----------



## Saludable84

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Saludable84
> What about you?  I may try it for a week.



I've been off it almost 5 weeks. 

When I resume to twists, just 1x a day in the morning. 

I did resume for 3 days and it was fine. No problems. But it was only 3 days. As long as I don't use it on wash days, I'm ok.


----------



## Saludable84

Shay72 said:


> Well the ones I have are in bottles. Do you have to request a jar?



I received my first one on a swap in the bottle and remembered her Conditioners were hard to use because of that. I made a comment in the APB thread and was told there was a jar option. So when I started using the Ayurvedic one, I received it in a jar. 

Go to the site and double check. 

Speaking of going to her site


----------



## Saludable84

Good Morning Beautiful People!


----------



## rileypak

Morning everyone!


----------



## divachyk

Morning!

Wheels up in a few hours to head home from another successful treatment week. 

Have a good PJ day!


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

Saludable84 said:


> I received my first one on a swap in the bottle and remembered her Conditioners were hard to use because of that. I made a comment in the APB thread and was told there was a jar option. So when I started using the Ayurvedic one, I received it in a jar.
> 
> Go to the site and double check.
> 
> *Speaking of going to her site *



Great minds think alike...


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

35% off APB, Black Friday, November 25-27 
Let me gone head and keep playing with this cart...


----------



## rileypak

Thanks to this thread this morning, my APB cart grew!


----------



## Saludable84

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> 35% off APB, Black Friday, November 25-27
> Let me gone head and keep playing with this cart...


----------



## Saludable84

rileypak said:


> Thanks to this thread this morning, my APB cart grew!



I'm not adding to my cart anymore (I hope). I'm just waiting for the UCS 16oz to make its debut. I have 4 cleansers (2 8oz and 2 16oz), 4 lotions and 2 Mud Mask. All of that should last me a while. 

I want more of the pumpkin mask, even though I haven't tried the ones I have, however, I still have 2 DB PSC in here. I'm gonna chill.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I think I like the B1 G1 50% (APB) is that better than 35%?  Which is the "better deal?"


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@rileypak @curlyhersheygirl @shawnyblazes @flyygirlll2
Ayo said: Knot Glide will return BF and will be a permanent offering for ST'icals!


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak @curlyhersheygirl @shawnyblazes @flyygirlll2
> Ayo said: Knot Glide will return BF and will be a permanent offering for ST'icals!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Golden75
Hey G-Money! 

How's that BF list looking over there?  You making a list, checking it twice?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

IDareT'sHair said:


> *I think I like the B1 G1 50% (APB) is that better than 35%?  Which is the "better deal?"*


@rileypak
I know you know the answer to this?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

divachyk said:


> *Wheels up in a few hours to head home from another successful treatment week. *


@divachyk
Praise God!


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Golden75
> Hey G-Money!
> 
> How's that BF list looking over there?  You making a list, checking it twice?



@IDareT'sHair LOL.  Hey T!  Actually I am trying to keep it tame.  Right now its SSI, may be Bekura, maybe CJ and ST if my order moves at a decent pace.  I really want that Knot Glide. 

I picked up some QB - BRBC, OHHB, Alphabet butter during the Sephora VIB sale.  Did a Soultanicals haul this morning.  I have not ordered from them in 3 years!  I dunno what sprit crept up in me today.

I started using QB Moringa Conditioning Ghee, really like that stuff.


----------



## Saludable84

IDareT'sHair said:


> I think I like the B1 G1 50% (APB) is that better than 35%?  Which is the "better deal?"



I did some math 

For UCS 8oz, B1G1 50% is 27. 35% off for two is (18*2)-35%=23.4. 

Both are good deals, but the former you only get a deal on one item after buying the other full price. The latter you get a discount on both. 

That's all I got.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75 said:


> I picked up some QB - BRBC, OHHB, Alphabet butter during the Sephora VIB sale.  Did a Soultanicals haul this morning.  *I have not ordered from them in 3 years!  I dunno what sprit crept up in me today.  *


@Golden75
Gurl....You know You Can't Fight the Spuurrrrrt. 

You will lose every time!

I got a 16oz CTDG recently on a Swap.  I may pick up another one BF (if there is a Sale).


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Saludable84
Thank you for working that out!


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Golden75
> Gurl....You know You Can't Fight the Spuurrrrrt.
> 
> You will lose every time!
> 
> I got a 16oz CTDG recently on a Swap.  I may pick up another one BF (if there is a Sale).



I think I picked up a 16oz a while back. I love that stuff!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Golden75
Yep. Yep.  It's wet, creamy Perfection.


----------



## Golden75

My ends feel so rough.  I don't what the problem is.  They are always rough feeling.  I don't wear my hair out, so not getting it! Any ladies have suggestions?


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

IDareT'sHair said:


> I think I like the B1 G1 50% (APB) is that better than 35%?  Which is the "better deal?"


It actually is, especially since we can pair it with the LHCF discount.
Buuuuut, last year she did offer some buy 1 get 50% off deals sooooo we shall see!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Okay, so last night I decided to pull out Knot Glide-Slip Slide to finger detangle before I wash today.

I had a matted/tangle deep inside the Fro' that I hadn't been able to work it out, and couldn't figure out how to loosen it up without maybe cutting it out.

I had tried to get it out with: Oil, NG's Pre-Poo* which always works, but didn't, CTDG* love it, but it couldn't get it to budge.  (All My Tried & True tatics).

So, I put the Knot Glide on and baggyed  for about a hour (or two) and went in and tried to work it out.

Also, lemme say I love the scent.  It smells like some kind of Candy?  Maybe Skit-tles?

So, after it sat, I went in and went to work on that particular area and was able to successfully loosen it up and comb it out.  (Thank God)

That's why I contacted ST'icals to see if it was coming back.

ETA:  I also asked about a Cap instead of a Pump.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75 said:


> *My ends feel so rough.  I don't what the problem is.  They are always rough feeling.  I don't wear my hair out, so not getting it! Any ladies have suggestions?*


@Golden75 
Sounds like you gone have to seal heavy this Winter G.  Do you seal your ends? 

If you don't need a trim, I would suggest heavy sealing.  Especially, since it's the oldest part of your hair.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> *It actually is, especially since we can pair it with the LHCF discount.  Buuuuut, last year she did offer some buy 1 get 50% off deals sooooo we shall see!*


@NaturallyATLPCH 
Excited to see what's up.  I want a couple 8oz Pumpkin DC'ers.


----------



## divachyk

@Golden75, I would say trim the ends but I know you stay on top of that.

@IDareT'sHair, that's awesomesauce.


----------



## divachyk

IDareT'sHair said:


> @divachyk
> Praise God!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@divachyk
Yeah, those Mats/Tangles can be frustrating (and scary) if you can't work it out.

And I'm not the most patient person when it comes to stuff like that.


----------



## Saludable84

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> It actually is, especially since we can pair it with the LHCF discount.
> Buuuuut, last year she did offer some buy 1 get 50% off deals sooooo we shall see!



I always forget about our code with special offerings. 

In that case, it's works out to about the same.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

divachyk said:


>



@divachyk 
You know he got you!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

divachyk said:


> *I would say trim the ends but I know you stay on top of that.*


@divachyk @Golden75
Yeah, I thought so too, that's why I suggested "heavy sealing"


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Saludable84 said:


> *I always forget about our code with special offerings. *


@Saludable84
Oooo I don't.  I try to squeeze err penny.


----------



## Saludable84

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Saludable84
> Oooo I don't.  I try to squeeze err penny.





She sends me an email every time saying "you forgot to use your code!" 

I be too excited over here. 

Also, want to see if she offers the Pumpkin in 16oz too. If she does, it would be cheaper than DB PSC.


----------



## Beamodel

Currently dcing with tukka


----------



## Saludable84

APB Pumpkin DCs in 16oz


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel said:


> *Currently dcing with tukka*


@Beamodel
Oooo

I can't wait for your complete & entire review!

ETA: My TUKKA #3 Shipped.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Saludable84 said:


> *APB Pumpkin DCs in 16oz*


So, you just bought this?

OT: I was wondering why there is no Pumpkin Scent? (or did I miss it?)


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I emailed UBH to make sure there is no hold up with my Order like it was over the summer.

Waiting to hear something back from her.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Beamodel
> Oooo
> 
> I can't wait for your complete & entire review!
> 
> ETA: My TUKKA #3 Shipped.



This DC is really thick. My hair feels soft. I have it one one side and APB Ultra Conditioning Souflee on the other side.


----------



## Saludable84

IDareT'sHair said:


> So, you just bought this?
> 
> OT: I was wondering why there is no Pumpkin Scent? (or did I miss it?)



Not yet. Will be offered for BF. I'm hiding because that wasn't on my budget


----------



## Saludable84

Beamodel said:


> This DC is really thick. My hair feels soft. I have it one one side and APB Ultra Conditioning Souflee on the other side.



Please review!!!!!

I would love to know how these compare.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel said:


> *This DC is really thick. My hair feels soft. I have it one one side and APB Ultra Conditioning Souflee on the other side.*


@Beamodel
Hmm? For some strange reason, I didn't think it would be?  

Glad you are doing a comparison for research purposes. 

Does it smell chocolate-y or mocha-y?


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak @curlyhersheygirl @shawnyblazes @flyygirlll2
> Ayo said: Knot Glide will return BF and will be a permanent offering for ST'icals!


@IDareT'sHair 
That's awesome.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *That's awesome.*


@curlyhersheygirl
It really helped me out of a tangled-matted-mess last night.


----------



## Beamodel

@IDareT'sHair 
Yes, it smells like chocolate


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl
Imma hafta' get some of those ear protector thingys for my new dryer!


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Saludable84 said:


> APB Pumpkin DCs in 16oz


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> Imma hafta' get some of those ear protector thingys for my new dryer!


@IDareT'sHair 
Really? Did you get a different brand


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl
Yeah....I bought a "cheaper" one and so far it has outperformed the other one(s). 

OT: APB's Pumpkin - why isn't there a Pumpkin Scent?  I want my Pumpkin to smell like Pumpkin.

Or gimme Sweet Potato Pie or summn'

ETA: Maybe I missed it in them 50-11 scents


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl @rileypak
Imma try to return to NW21 this week.


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl @rileypak
> Imma try to return to NW21 this week.



I'm almost at the end of my first bottle.
It'll be measuring time soon


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> Yeah....I bought a "cheaper" one and so far it has outperformed the other one(s).
> 
> OT: APB's Pumpkin - why isn't there a Pumpkin Scent?  I want my Pumpkin to smell like Pumpkin.
> 
> Or gimme Sweet Potato Pie or summn'
> 
> ETA: Maybe I missed it in them 50-11 scents



She has a pumpkin spice scent or something like that.

ETA: Pumpkin Marshmallow might work too


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl I did ask Ayo for a Cap instead of a Pump on KG.

@divachyk I felt like buying something to celebrate "our good news"

@rileypak Were you using anything else w/NW21?  How long did that bottle last you?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> *She has a pumpkin spice scent or something like that.  **ETA: Pumpkin Marshmallow might work too*


@rileypak

Clawd....I didn't see any of those!

Thank you for always getting me together!

Lemme go back and rework my Cart.


----------



## rileypak

@IDareT'sHair 
Nothing else on my scalp (beyond residual APB Daily Refresher Spray that got on my scalp when I sprayed my ends).

Uhhh I only used it once a day and I would skip after washing and the next day, so it lasted almost a month maybe? I'd have to check the thread to see when I documented my start.

ETA: I started on October 9. I have maybe a few days of spray left in my bottle now...


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak
> 
> Clawd....I didn't see any of those!
> 
> Thank you for always getting me together!
> 
> Lemme go back and rework my Cart.



I'm not sure if either are in the drop down list (I know Pumpkin Marshmallow isn't). You'll have to put it in your notes to seller


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@rileypak
Okay.  I'll take all those things under consideration.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> *I'm not sure if either are in the drop down list (I know Pumpkin Marshmallow isn't). You'll have to put it in your notes to seller*


@rileypak
Yes, they were both there.

 PS is OOS.  I will put it in "Sellers Notes"


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@rileypak
Got my APB Cart on Lock.  *even though it's a one-off*


----------



## rileypak

@IDareT'sHair 
My APB cart is getting bigger and bigger 
I may have to stick to just APB and Hattache at the rate I'm going 

And I may have my eye on some wigs too. I really didn't want to become a wig head...
I can't be a wig head and a PJ


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak
> 
> Clawd....I didn't see any of those!
> 
> Thank you for always getting me together!
> 
> Lemme go back and rework my Cart.


Yes, she didn't have enough space to put extra scents in the drop down menu, but there is a Sweet Pumpkin Spice and Pumpkin Marshmallow scent as someone mentioned before, you can add it in the notes if it's not offered as an option.


----------



## bajandoc86

I just went through my APB stash. I honestly don't need to buy anything for a while. But my cart stays loaded with *something*.

16oz Whipped Cleansing Créme
8oz Whipped Cleansing Créme (another 8oz is in use with only 1/3 left)
16oz Blue Agave Cleansing Conditioner
4oz Ayurvedic Cleansing Conditioner x2

16 oz Blue Agave Daily Conditioner
8oz Moisturising Hair Lotion
4oz Ayurvedic Hair Cream (unopened from last year) x2
8oz Simple Hair Cream (recently opened and in use. not even a dent made)

8oz Ultra Conditioning Soufflé (recently opened not even a 1/4 used)
8oz Blueberry Cheesecake DC (totally forgot I had this, only about 1/3 left)
4oz Broccoli and Avocado Smoothing Conditioner x2 (unopened - I remember this just being ok, but last I used this I think I had protein overload from henna so I think I need to give it another try)

8oz Leave-In Conditioners x2 (a third is in use and nearly finished)
8oz Daily Refresher (in use >3/4 full)
8oz Organic Hair Tonic (in use 3/4 full)
8oz Blue Agave Nectar Spritz

8oz Noni, Papaya and Acerola Oil (in watermelon scent which I didn't like much, so it hasn't been used. Going to gift it.)
8oz Hurry Up and Grow Oil (full bottle. I am going to gift this one)
8oz Green Powerhouse Oil (nearly finished)

Currently in my APB Cart:
4oz Ayurvedic Mud Mask x1
4oz Pumpkin Seed Moisturising Mask x1
8oz Ultra Conditioning Soufflé x1 (backup - wish this came in a 16oz, hell even litre size)
16 oz Clay Cleansing Conditioner x1 (looking at my stash I don't need no mo' cleansers but I want to try this one so bad! )
8oz Pumpkin and Fennel Oil x1 (I want an oil without coconut and avocado oil)


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> Yeah....I bought a "cheaper" one and so far it has outperformed the other one(s).
> 
> OT: APB's Pumpkin - why isn't there a Pumpkin Scent?  I want my Pumpkin to smell like Pumpkin.
> 
> Or gimme Sweet Potato Pie or summn'
> 
> ETA: Maybe I missed it in them 50-11 scents


@IDareT'sHair 
LOL I never really paid attention to the scent. I don't think you can choose the scent of that one.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

@bajandoc86 
That pumpkin and fennel oil is divine. That's my favorite oil for sealing from her.


----------



## bajandoc86

rileypak said:


> @IDareT'sHair
> My APB cart is getting bigger and bigger
> I may have to stick to just APB and Hattache at the rate I'm going
> 
> *And I may have my eye on some wigs too. I really didn't want to become a wig head...*
> *I can't be a wig head and a PJ*



Welcome! *evil laugh*

@curlyhersheygirl I am really glad to hear that. The other oils in my stash all have coconut oil and/or avocado oil and repeated application between wash days makes my strands feel weird.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl Yeah you can select various scents in the Pumpkin.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@bajandoc86
Your APB Stash


*this is all i got*


----------



## rileypak

My current APB cart:
Gre.en T.ea Oil Free Face Wash
Bamboo and Hon.ey Exfoliating Face Wash
Foaming Bub.ble Bath Powder
x4 Lotus Flower Feminine Wash
Lotus Flower Feminine Spray
Mat.cha Gre.en T.ea Hair Spritz
Ayurvedic Hair Mist
Bamboo Strengthening Spray
Ayurvedic Cleansing Conditioner
Blue Aga.ve Nec.tar Daily Conditioner
4 oz. Quinoa Sachi Inchi Conditioner
x2 16 oz. Ultra Conditioning Souffle
x2 16 oz. Pumpkin Seed Moisturizing Mask
Curls and Swirls Moisturizing Gellee

The DCs will be in Sugar Cookie Crunch and Pumpkin Marshmallow scents. The Quinoa DC in Cherry Berry. Pretty much everything else that comes scented will be in Sugar Cookie Crunch or Marshmallow Clouds.

I'm still waiting to see what else she comes up with *Birdman hands*


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> *And I may have my eye on some wigs too. I really didn't want to become a wig head...**I can't be a wig head and a PJ *


@rileypak
Yeah...Tell Me About it....

Welcome to my World.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@rileypak
You need to go to stand in the Corner.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@flyygirlll2
I was just in my kitchen making me some Tea thinking about Y-O-U!


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak
> You need to go to stand in the Corner.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@rileypak
I know. 

You are probably getting some of this stuff for Fam right? *cough*......


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I really like this Kj Naturals Coconut & Rosemary - but Lawd it Stanks!

Too bad she showed her b-hind to me.  I.just.can't.buy.anything.else.from.her.

Unfortuntely, I consider both this & Neapolitan to be a "Hit"


----------



## flyygirlll2

@IDareT'sHair Hey T! Awww. I've been just trying to keep up with what all of you ladies are buying!  I was planning to make a tea rinse today too, but I just wanted to get this wash day started so it can be over with. I'm now sitting with Komaza Protein Strenghtener in my hair. I've been in twists for the past 2 weeks and spraying my scalp  the entire time with NW21. 

I have to revise this APB cart. My order from her 2 weeks ago is out for delivery today .
I ended up canceling the order from Sarenzo because I changed my mind about the leave in conditioner. I asked if I could substitute it for another product but she couldn't do that, so I told her she can cancel it .


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

I have decided I'm not getting any 16 ounce DCs. I don't have enough hair, they'd last forever, and I keep my hair protected too much. It would take me two months to get through them. 

I'll just stick with the 8 ouncers, I can get through those in a month.

Um, I stumbled up Q2 Naturals on Etsy. Anybody try her stuff? I know I said I wouldn't venture out, but um . Her stuff looks goot.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

This APB Ayurvedic Mud Mask 
Like wine, it gets better with time (each use)!
DCing with it now.


----------



## rileypak

I made a Sarenzo purchase...no hair stuff though


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak
> I know.
> 
> You are probably getting some of this stuff for Fam right? *cough*......


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

rileypak said:


> I made a Sarenzo purchase...no hair stuff though


Pay day, imma hit Pay nah on my Sarenzo cart. No hair stuff, her hair stuff sucks for me lol...


----------



## bajandoc86

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> I have decided I'm not getting any 16 ounce DCs. I don't have enough hair, they'd last forever, and* I keep my hair protected too much*. It would take me two months to get through them.
> 
> I'll just stick with the 8 ouncers, I can get through those in a month.
> 
> Um, I stumbled up Q2 Naturals on Etsy. Anybody try her stuff? I know I said I wouldn't venture out, but um . Her stuff looks goot.



Was thinking about this. But I am heavy handed with my DCs and I anticipate having much more hair in 2017   So I am gonna get my absolute faves that I *know* I will use every wash day in a 16 oz e.g. UCS.


----------



## rileypak

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> Pay day, imma hit Pay nah on my Sarenzo cart. No hair stuff, her hair stuff sucks for me lol...



I got bath bombs (they even added some new ones ), three CMMs (I'm weak for new scents ), and a few wax melts.


----------



## flyygirlll2

@NaturallyATLPCH I can understand that. In my case, I go through 8 oz 's quicker because I tend to be heavy handed and I do have a lot of hair. I want to get the DC's I use often in 16 oz. I can't wait to try the Ayurvedic Mask. It should be arriving today,


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

bajandoc86 said:


> Was thinking about this. But I am heavy handed with my DCs and I anticipate having much more hair in 2017   So I am gonna get my absolute faves that I *know* I will use every wash day in a 16 oz e.g. UCS.


GUUUUUUURL if I had YOUR hair 8 ouncers would not be in my vocabulary !!!


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

flyygirlll2 said:


> @NaturallyATLPCH I can understand that. In my case, I go through 8 oz 's quicker because I tend to be heavy handed and I do have a lot of hair. I want to get the DC's I use often in 16 oz. I can't wait to try the Ayurvedic Mask. It should be arriving today,


The thing with the Mud Mask and UCS for my hair and fine strands a little really does go a long way. I can get about 5 uses out of an 8 ounce jar, even if I attempt to be heavy handed  #finehairproblems


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

But then again, when I get these DCs under control and exclusively use APB DCs (UCS, Pumpkinseed, Mud Mask) I'll gladly get 16 ouncers.
I just can't fathom my little bit of hair, almost 25 DCs, and adding 16 ouncers .


----------



## flyygirlll2

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> The thing with the Mud Mask and UCS for my hair and fine strands a little really does go a long way. I can get about 5 uses out of an 8 ounce jar, even if I attempt to be heavy handed  #finehairproblems


Girl, I wish this was my problem then I wouldn't have to buy bigger sizes lol. My mother has fine hair and products for her last a very long time.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

flyygirlll2 said:


> Girl, I wish this was my problem then I wouldn't have to buy bigger sizes lol. My mother has fine hair and products for her last a very long time.


And see, I want thicker strands! Damn fragile hair lol...
I wanna be able to blow through stuff and use it up. Fine haired naturals should not be PJs.... *as I add more things to my Etsy carts*


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

Still pissed off about that Marula Muru Moisture Guru drying my hair out.


----------



## rileypak

My wig is here!!


----------



## Saludable84

@rileypak @bajandoc86 yall make me feel good. My cart doesn't have a lot of items but the items in many quantities. I have:

Ayurvedic Cleanser x2
Mud Mask x2
Ginger Growth Lotion x3
Agave Cleanser x2
Coconut Marshmallow DM
Papaya and Pear DM

Plan on adding:
UCS 16oz x2
Pumpkin DC 16oz x2

I was making smaller purchases over time to reduce BF spending. 

@NaturallyATLPCH man, listen..... 12-16oz will be my only purchases from now on. They last me roughly 5 wash days. That might be a while, but it really reduces spending long term. 

I think I'm just going to do this APB cart, Sarenzo and NG. Will get 2 items from QB and that's it.


----------



## Saludable84

APB Just arrived and I found a bottle of rose water in here.


----------



## Saludable84

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> The thing with the Mud Mask and UCS for my hair and fine strands a little really does go a long way. *I can get about 5 uses out of an 8 ounce jar,* even if I attempt to be heavy handed  #finehairproblems



I wish. I'm lucky to get 2 and then give the rest of the jar away if I don't have back up.


----------



## divachyk

IDareT'sHair said:


> @divachyk
> Yeah, those Mats/Tangles can be frustrating (and scary) if you can't work it out.
> 
> And I'm not the most patient person when it comes to stuff like that.



I've had to cut a huge chuck of hair before so I understand the frustration and fear.



IDareT'sHair said:


> @divachyk @Golden75
> Yeah, I thought so too, that's why I suggested "heavy sealing"



Heaving sealing is a great idea! I have some rough ends as well but mine need cutting. It's leftover relaxed hair.



Beamodel said:


> This DC is really thick. My hair feels soft. I have it one one side and APB Ultra Conditioning Souflee on the other side.



Like everyone else...I'd love to hear your thoughts.


Saludable84 said:


> She sends me an email every time saying "you forgot to use your code!"
> 
> I be too excited over here.
> 
> Also, want to see if she offers the Pumpkin in 16oz too. If she does, it would be cheaper than DB PSC.



Excellent customer service.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

Used Alikay Naturals Lemongrass Leave In and Siamese Twists Cupuacu Carrot Hair Butter to seal .
My hair feels really good.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

So far, I have 2 UCSs, 2 Pumpkinseed DCs, a Lotus feminine spray, the hair gel, 2 Ayurvedic Hair Mists, A Papaya Pear Lotion, A Hair Lotion, and a Peach Babassu Hair Lotion .

I feel like that's not enough lol...


----------



## rileypak

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> So far, I have 2 UCSs, 2 Pumpkinseed DCs, a Lotus feminine spray, the hair gel, 2 Ayurvedic Hair Mists, A Papaya Pear Lotion, A Hair Lotion, and a Peach Babassu Hair Lotion .
> 
> I feel like that's not enough lol...



It's not


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

rileypak said:


> It's not



*added some oils*
I want to see if she comes up with an ayurvedic infused hair butter and a scalp tingly cleansing conditioner.


----------



## Saludable84

rileypak said:


> It's not



That's exactly what is said 

I went to my "saved for later" area and there's more APB stuff there


----------



## Saludable84

So, Siamese Twists is closed til November. No exact date. Hopefully she restocked for BF because I still want to try her stuff


----------



## Saludable84

@IDareT'sHair i was deleting emails and came across an email I sent last week with no response.

TMN is done


----------



## flyygirlll2

Well I guess all of our carts will be looking ignant together  ( so I won't feel _too_ bad )


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@flyygirlll2
When we gone get them durn clips from China?  I hate I ordered them thangs. 

I try to avoid buying stuff directly from there.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Saludable84 said:


> i was deleting emails and came across *an email I sent last week with no response.  TMN is done*


@Saludable84 
I meant to tell you the same thang.


----------



## bajandoc86

Saludable84 said:


> @IDareT'sHair i was deleting emails and came across an *email I sent last week with no response*.
> 
> TMN is done







This is unacceptable.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@bajandoc86
You know that Bun is doing too many thangs!.....

#Buntastic!


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

Saludable84 said:


> So, Siamese Twists is closed til November. No exact date. Hopefully she restocked for BF because I still want to try her stuff


She's gotta open up for Black Friday because her creams are becoming HG, especially that Essential II Leave In. Now I know to stock up, her Ayurvedic Oil is even good.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

Saludable84 said:


> @IDareT'sHair i was deleting emails and came across an email I sent last week with no response.
> 
> TMN is done


Yeah, please gone head and let that one go. 
Why won't she respond to emails?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> *Yeah, please gone head and let that one go.
> Why won't she respond to emails?*


@NaturallyATLPCH
I guess she don't need da' bizness.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

IDareT'sHair said:


> @NaturallyATLPCH
> I guess she don't need da' bizness.


Some of these vendors kill me! This sense of entitlement is ridiculous!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@NaturallyATLPCH
They been sniffin' too many products or they done bumped they head or something?...


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

My Tukka DC's arrived today.


----------



## divachyk

@IDareT'sHair, I took you up on your idea. I did buy something to celebrate but it was face stuff. This hea' face of mine is looking beat from stress. I hauled at Sephora.


----------



## flyygirlll2

@IDareT'sHair Shoot, you just reminded me about those clips. I forgot about them . I don't like purchasing anything directly from there either. This was certainly one of those darn impulse purchases that I should have stopped myself from going through with.


----------



## MileHighDiva

@NaturallyATLPCH, I used your boo-thang Alikay Lemongrass LI paired with HTN Aloe Enhanced Twisting Cream and GSO.  Both smell like lemon pledge, but you we're right the smell dissipated quickly.  I was pleased with the results.


----------



## flyygirlll2

@MileHighDiva Oooo look at that shine! Your hair looks lovely. Maybe I might grab that leave in for BF.


----------



## MileHighDiva

flyygirlll2 said:


> @MileHighDiva Oooo look at that shine! Your hair looks lovely. Maybe I might grab that leave in for BF.


Thank you!  You'll like it,


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> @flyygirlll2
> When we gone get them durn clips from China?  I hate I ordered them thangs.
> 
> I try to avoid buying stuff directly from there.



Those bubble looking clips?
I almost bought those but when I couldn't change my email address on the site, it was a wrap for me. Especially once I saw bad reviews about purchasing from there.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

MileHighDiva said:


> @NaturallyATLPCH, I used your boo-thang Alikay Lemongrass LI paired with HTN Aloe Enhanced Twisting Cream and GSO.  Both smell like lemon pledge, but you we're right the smell dissipated quickly.  I was pleased with the results.


Yassssss hunty!!! Shine shine shine!!! Love that stuff!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@MileHighDiva 
Beautiful Results!


----------



## bajandoc86

Lovely! @MileHighDiva


----------



## divachyk

IDareT'sHair said:


> @flyygirlll2
> When we gone get them durn clips from China?  I hate I ordered them thangs.
> 
> I try to avoid buying stuff directly from there.



I purchased some too along with a bunch of nail polish stuff. Mine shipped but the tracking isn't working so....


----------



## IDareT'sHair

divachyk said:


> *I purchased some too along with a bunch of nail polish stuff. Mine shipped but the tracking isn't working so....*


I forgot the name of the place?  Can you please remind me?  @divachyk

I think all three of our Hair is way too thick for them, to be perfectly honest. @flyygirlll2


----------



## MileHighDiva

Thank you, ladies!
@bajandoc86 @NaturallyATLPCH @IDareT'sHair


----------



## flyygirlll2

@IDareT'sHair I'm kicking myself now for making that purchase


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@CeeLex33
Evenin' PJ-Diva!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

flyygirlll2 said:


> *I'm kicking myself now for making that purchase *


@flyygirlll2
Do you remember the name of that 'dreadful place?'

I bet our hair is way too thick for them thangs!


----------



## CeeLex33

Heyyy! Finishing up these minitwists and lurking


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Beamodel
What was your final analysis of TUKKA Le'Moka DC'er?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

CeeLex33 said:


> *Heyyy! Finishing up these minitwists and lurking*


@CeeLex33
Did you get your TUKKA yet?


----------



## bajandoc86

Ok sooo...here is my tentative BF list. Subject to change of course 

Cleansers
16 oz APB Clay Cleansing Conditioner x 1 (will likely delete since I have many cleansers in my stash already)

DCs
4oz APB Ayurvedic Mud Mask x 1
4oz APB Pumpkin Seed Moisturising Mask x 1
16oz Ultra Conditioning Soufflé x 1 (definite purchase)

Cowashers
SSI Sugar Peach Conditioner x 2 (definite purchase)

Moisturisers
QB AOHC x 1

Detanglers
ST Knot Glide x 1 (definite purchase, anything to help with cornrow takedown)

Oils
8oz APB Pumpkin and Fennel x 1 (definite purchase)

Tools/Accessories
Hercules Sagemann Shark Clips (definite purchase)
Ebonicurls Satin Bonnet


----------



## flyygirlll2

IDareT'sHair said:


> @flyygirlll2
> Do you remember the name of that 'dreadful place?'
> 
> I bet our hair is way too thick for them thangs!


It's called bornprettystore.com


----------



## flyygirlll2

@IDareT'sHair I opened a dispute through PayPal.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@flyygirlll2
Thank you.  I didn't even remember where I bought that mess from.

It says it shipped on 11/04.  Is that what yours said?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I made a NG Cart with a 16oz Bamboo & Silk and backed it out and made a Jakeala Cart and backed it out too.


----------



## divachyk

You got the site right @IDareT'sHair. I don't regret it yet although I might in the long run. I want my nail stuff dangit. I will give it 2 weeks before disputing. How long did you give it @flyygirlll2? I also used PayPal.


----------



## flyygirlll2

IDareT'sHair said:


> @flyygirlll2
> Thank you.  I didn't even remember where I bought that mess from.
> 
> It says it shipped on 11/04.  Is that what yours said?


Mine didn't show that it shipped.


----------



## divachyk

flyygirlll2 said:


> Mine didn't show that it shipped.



Mine shipped 11/7.


----------



## flyygirlll2

divachyk said:


> You got the site right @IDareT'sHair. I don't regret it yet although I might in the long run. I want my nail stuff dangit. I will give it 2 weeks before disputing. How long did you give it @flyygirlll2? I also used PayPal.


I purchased on the 1st.


----------



## divachyk

flyygirlll2 said:


> I purchased on the 1st.


I purchased on 11/3.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

flyygirlll2 said:


> *I purchased on the 1st.*


@flyygirlll2
So Did I.

It said Shipped, but would not allow me to Track - like @divachyk said


----------



## flyygirlll2

@IDareT'sHair @divachyk  Yeah,  I double checked and it still has yet to be shipped. That's so annoying that you can't track it. I can't stand not being able to track a package... I need to know where my item is at!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

flyygirlll2 said:


> *I can't stand not being able to track a package... I need to know where my item is at! *


@flyygirlll2
Me either.


----------



## flyygirlll2

I'm tempted to get one of the Tukka DC's but I'm waiting for reviews.


----------



## divachyk

I was thinking about buying Soultanicals but the code expired already and it's not even midnight Eastern. Oh well, I take that as a sign.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

flyygirlll2 said:


> *I'm tempted to get one of the Tukka DC's but I'm waiting for reviews.*


@flyygirlll2 
It's 6 bucks - in the name of research.



divachyk said:


> *I was thinking about buying Soultanicals but the code expired already and it's not even midnight Eastern. Oh well, I take that as a sign.*


@divachyk 
I didn't know they were having a Sale what's the deets & the code?


----------



## divachyk

IDareT'sHair said:


> @flyygirlll2
> It's 6 bucks - in the name of research.
> 
> 
> @divachyk
> I didn't know they were having a Sale what's the deets & the code?



40% off with code 4YEARLOVE but it's expired now. Shouldn't have expired until midnight though. It came via email.....which reads:

Greetings Beautifuls,

For the past few of years, we've been hard at work formulating recipes and goodies designed to nourish, benefit and love up on your hair, body, mind and soul into a brand that you have come to know as Soultanicals. Today marks 4 years since we've launched and we are amazed & humbled by our growth. We'd like to thank EACH and EVERY one of you for making Soultanicals what it is today. You've supported our goodies, shared & spread the word about us and We could not thank you enough.

To celebrate, we'll be giving away products, exclusive new goodies and freebies ALL MONTH LONG! Be sure to LIKE Us on Facebook and FOLLOW on Instagram for more goodies & specials throughout the month!  There wouldn't be any Soultanicals, if it wasn't for an audience so loyal and eager to support us each month! Whether you're just now finding out about us or have been with us from the very start, we love you. To show our love, we're kicking off our Anniversary month celebration with 40% off All orders over $40 using code *4YEARLOVE* to redeem. *UPDATE:* Plus, For every purchase subtotaled at $100, Customers will receive a *Free Mystery Bag* filled with hair/body care goodies & accessories. The Free Bag will appear in your order notes within 24 hours of order placement. That's Not All! All orders made today & tomorrow, will receive an exclusive *BLACK FRIDAY VIP coupon card* in their orders with an exclusive Black Friday deal!!!!  Thank you so much for your continual love & support. I look forward to sharing & growing with you all!

With Abundant Love & Appreciation,

Ayo

CEO/Founder


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@divachyk

I hope folks tell her the Code expired well before Midnight. 

I did a 'mock cart' to get to $40 and shipping was $11.50 which was a huge deterrent.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

flyygirlll2 said:


> *I'm tempted to get one of the Tukka DC's but I'm waiting for reviews*.


@flyygirlll2

@Beamodel used it today.  That on one side and APB's USC on the other side and is going to come back and give us her review.


----------



## divachyk

@IDareT'sHair, shipping is exactly why I didn't buy earlier. I was playing around with the cart tonight to see what would qualify me for free shipping and it seems like it was somewhere around a subtotal of $75 but the code expired as I was playing. So, I'm not torn up about missing the sale because I had no desire to spend that kind of money.


----------



## CeeLex33

Got my Tukka today- packaged very nicely and they shipped super fast. The Le Moka smells like cocoa, can't wait to try it.


----------



## Saludable84

Morning Ladies


----------



## Saludable84

I'm upset about my TUKKA purchase only because I didn't want anymore 8oz DC in here. And I will be very mad if I like it. 

OAN: I want to try that Knot Glide or Knot Sauce. Moreso for DS than me. I'm going to check my BSS to see what they have but I'm a bit scared after lurking in the ST thread.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Beamodel
> What was your final analysis of TUKKA Le'Moka DC'er?



I think this DC is great. It is a very thick DC but it emulsified well and was able to spread easily. It didn't "absorb" into my strands but most of my dc's don't anyway. 

It left my hair well soft and moisturized it very well. My curls were springing and popping pretty good too. 

Overall, would I use it again? Yes! Would I pay $20+ for it? No, not if I can keep getting it for this deep discounted price. 

I'm contemplating going back and getting a few more since the price is sooooo cheap.

But I do like this DC. It did its job very well.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Beamodel
Excellent Review!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Beamodel
Yeah...that price.  That price.  *side eyes TUKKA's site*

Price.  Ship times. Presentation and now Performance!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

flyygirlll2 said:


> *I'm tempted to get one of the Tukka DC's but I'm waiting for reviews.*


@flyygirlll2 
FYI  And you know @Beamodel 's Hair is a finicky-diva!


Beamodel said:


> *I think this DC is great. It is a very thick DC but it emulsified well and was able to spread easily. It didn't "absorb" into my strands but most of my dc's don't anyway. It left my hair well soft and moisturized it very well. My curls were springing and popping pretty good too.
> Overall, would I use it again? Yes! Would I pay $20+ for it? No, not if I can keep getting it for this deep discounted price. I'm contemplating going back and getting a few more since the price is sooooo cheap. But I do like this DC. It did its job very well*.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Beamodel 
I'm glad this worked so well for you. 

I always like to keep a Chocolate Hair Treat in my Stash.

And now that PBN Chocolate Smoothie is gone and Enso's Cacao also gone....this is a promising chocolatey addition.

I still have to try my Bekura Cacao Bark, which I think right now is the only Chocolate I currently have in my stash.


----------



## Beamodel

The Bekura chocolate DC didn't work well for me. But I like this tukka chocolate DC.


----------



## rileypak

So the Tukka was nice huh?


----------



## bajandoc86

IDareT'sHair said:


> *Enso'*s Cacao also gone...



Haven't heard this name in a hot minute  Talk about drama!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel said:


> *The Bekura chocolate DC didn't work well for me.* But I like this tukka chocolate DC.


@Beamodel
Lordt.  That 'thang' gets the worse reviews!

I'm still kickin' my silly behind for buying it. *$20 somethin' dollars* 

Sucks Teef. Why did I buy that?

Imma mix it w/Jakeala's Sweet Honey Hair Thang, YAM and Whiskey Vanilla to use it up.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

bajandoc86 said:


> *Haven't heard this name in a hot minute*  Talk about drama!


@bajandoc86
Drama on Steroids! 

I'm glad I stockpiled joints from that line before it all went off the rails.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> *So the Tukka was nice huh? *


@rileypak
Hey Lady-Bug!......


----------



## rileypak

@IDareT'sHair


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@rileypak
Gurl....WHY did I go back in that durn TUKKA?

They really need to quit playin' with that $6 and them "points"


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak
> Gurl....WHY did I got back in that durn TUKKA?
> 
> They really need to quit playin' with that $6 and them "points"




I have the site open...
I'm trying to have willpower


----------



## bajandoc86

@IDareT'sHair 

yea that Bekura Chocolate DC was just ok. I never repurchased. The Vanilla Whiskey was decent as a strengthening DC and I prefer YAM on top of other DCs. Overall I haven't had anything by them that WOWED me. Especially at them prices.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> I have the site open...
> *I'm trying to have willpower*


@rileypak
I gave up!

Went to make an AveYou purchase but the server was down. *YAY*


----------



## IDareT'sHair

bajandoc86 said:


> *Overall I haven't had anything by them that WOWED me. Especially at them prices.*


IKR @bajandoc86  None of it is a necessity nor a staple.

I had a couple Palm Tapicoa's but swapped one.  Still haven't tried that yet.

And I want to try that Tonga Mousse BF.  It's on my list.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@rileypak @bajandoc86
Now - I think I wanna get a couple Sla-p C-aps!  I am so late to this party.

I see they have 30%.  How much have you all been paying?  What's a good price?

Should I wait and add them to my BF list?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@shawnyblazes
Lookin' good in that wig Ms. Lady. 

I'm surprised you got all that Hurr up in Thurrrr.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@flyygirlll2
I noticed on Bekura's site, they are formulating Tonga Mousse.  Newly Formulated version will be release 11/21.

Can you look at the site and see how the newly formulated version sounds compared to the original? 

Thank you!


----------



## Beamodel

Ordered me a gray slap cap


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel said:


> *Ordered me a gray slap cap*


@Beamodel
Is this your 1st?

I wonder if folks have gotten a better deal than 30%  I want a grey and a black.


----------



## Beamodel

@IDareT'sHair 

Yes. My first.


----------



## CeeLex33

Mawnin Ladies! 
Used up a Sarenzo Creamy Oil- 40-11 backups


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Beamodel
Folks was buying them up like Ice Cream so now I'm curious what they were purchasing them for?

I'm late to the party.


----------



## Saludable84

Beamodel said:


> The Bekura chocolate DC didn't work well for me. But I like this tukka chocolate DC.



Likewise for Bekura.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

CeeLex33 said:


> Mawnin Ladies!
> Used up a Sarenzo Creamy Oil- *60-11 backups*


@CeeLex33 
Hey Sista!

Oh...And I fixed that for you.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Saludable84
Is 30% good for Slaps or did you get yours for less?


----------



## Beamodel

I think they were $20 on Black Friday in the past. I'm not certain on a the details though. I paid $24 including shipping so that's practically the same price as Black Friday to me. @IDareT'sHair


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

IDareT'sHair said:


> @shawnyblazes
> Lookin' good in that wig Ms. Lady.
> 
> I'm surprised you got all that Hurr up in Thurrrr.


Man.these cornrows are sad too.  Lolol

It worked though. Im on the wig train.  Watch out now.  @IDareT'sHair


----------



## Saludable84

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Beamodel
> Folks was buying them up like Ice Cream so now I'm curious what they were purchasing them for?
> 
> I'm late to the party.



Well.... I just want a color for every outfit  but one is enough if you don't have a need for multiple hats. The 30% off is a good deal; knocks about $9 off and shipping is $3.50. Her shipping is quick too. 

B2G1 with 10% off and free shipping is about the same price as one on 30% off with shipping. 

Also, your not late. Your right on time.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Saludable84 said:


> *Likewise for Bekura*.


@Saludable84
UGHHHH!  I can't beweave so many folks hate this stuff!



shawnyblazes said:


> *I'm on the wig train.  Watch out now.*


@shawnyblazes
I see You Gurl....  CHOO-CHOO!  Do Your Thang!

The Pro's:
Keeps your head uber warm in the Cold *my current slap cap*.....
Never a "bad" Hair Day - Hair always on point.
You can still get to, and treat your Hair w/o a take-down etc....


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@CeeLex33 
Where you at?  Back in TUKKA?....


----------



## Saludable84

@IDareT'sHair im fine with using a booster under or over a Conditioner if needed, especially sometimes with the weather change. However, the Cacao Bark  would always need something to make it subpar. I can justify paying $24 for conditioner that is less than basic than needing a booster each time to barely make it ok. 

You might like it. You never know. 

I like YAM, but there are cheaper alternatives. I like Vanilla Whiskey, but there are cheaper alternatives. I like Bekura, but there are cheaper alternatives.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Saludable84
I agree 100% with your entire post.  None is a Staple, HG or anything like that.

I've had that Cacao for a minute.  I still have like maybe x1-2 YAM, x1 Whiskey Vanilla and the Cacao.  But I might have x2 of those tho'. 

If I do, I may try to swap it with _someone _who might have wanted to try it and not wanting to buy it.

What was your impression of Palm Tapioca again?

I did want to try the Tonga Mousse and maybe the Java Bean?  But 4oz for $18 for the Java Bean has given me heartburn.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel said:


> *Ordered me a gray slap cap*


@Beamodel 
Just got one in Black.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Saludable84 said:


> * im fine with using a booster under or over a Conditioner if needed, especially sometimes with the weather change. However, the Cacao Bark  would always need something to make it subpar. I can justify paying $24 for conditioner that is less than basic than needing a booster each time to barely make it ok. *


@Saludable84 
I like to "Mix" stuff because I want to.......Not because I "Have" to.


----------



## Saludable84

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Saludable84
> I like to "Mix" stuff because I want to.......Not because I "Have" to.



Exactly!


----------



## Saludable84

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Saludable84
> I agree 100% with your entire post.  None is a Staple, HG or anything like that.
> 
> I've had that Cacao for a minute.  I still have like maybe x1-2 YAM, x1 Whiskey Vanilla and the Cacao.  But I might have x2 of those tho'.
> 
> If I do, I may try to swap it with _someone _who might have wanted to try it and not wanting to buy it.
> 
> What was your impression of Palm Tapioca again?
> 
> I did want to try the Tonga Mousse and maybe the Java Bean?  But 4oz for $18 for the Java Bean has given me heartburn.



Palm Tapioca had good hold without humectant side effects. The moisture was good. I was too heavy handed with it, but I got it on a swap at the time and it was very hardened.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Beamodel
> Just got one in Black.


Are these on sale?? Y'all getting to me lol


----------



## CeeLex33

IDareT'sHair said:


> @CeeLex33
> Where you at?  Back in TUKKA?....


Lmboooo! No, not yet anyway 
Trying to hold out...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

shawnyblazes said:


> *Are these on sale?? Y'all getting to me lol*


@shawnyblazes
30% VET30


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

So the initial verdict on this Siamese Twists Cupuacu Carrot Hair Butter is a nay. My hair does not feel right, it feels kind of coated. It is soft though. I'll just stick to the Essential II and Olive and Bhringraj. This one is missing something.


----------



## flyygirlll2

IDareT'sHair said:


> @flyygirlll2
> I noticed on Bekura's site, they are formulating Tonga Mousse.  Newly Formulated version will be release 11/21.
> 
> Can you look at the site and see how the newly formulated version sounds compared to the original?
> 
> Thank you!



From looking at the ingredients they have listed, ( if that's supposed to be the reformulated one)I see that Citric Acid,  Polyglyceryl-4 Oleate, and 
Polysorbate 80 are new. All the other ingredients look the same.


----------



## flyygirlll2

Nice review! @Beamodel


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@flyygirlll2
Thanks.  Lawd....I don't know what any of that stuff is or does.

I mean, you really like it.  I'm wondering before I spend $23 if the changes is making it better or worse?


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Beamodel
> Just got one in Black.



Reading reviews on Facebook make the slap cap sound horrible. Oh well. I only purchased one.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel said:


> *Reading reviews on Facebook make the slap cap sound horrible. Oh well. I only purchased one.*


@Beamodel
Gurrlllll.....What were they saying?  Inquiring minds want to know.

I know @curlyhersheygirl @rileypak @Saludable84 @divachyk all Lurves them.  So, I'm taking my que from them.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Beamodel
> Gurrlllll.....What were they saying?  Inquiring minds want to know.
> 
> I know @curlyhersheygirl @rileypak @Saludable84 @divachyk all Lurves them.  So, I'm taking my que from them.



Saying how they don't protect your hair. It dries it out. They don't fit your head properly. You can't go to sleep with it on as advertised. 

I don't care. I still got one and I'm excited to formulate my own opinion on it.


----------



## Saludable84

CeeLex33 said:


> Lmboooo! No, not yet anyway
> Trying to hold out...


----------



## Saludable84

Beamodel said:


> Saying how they don't protect your hair. It dries it out. They don't fit your head properly. You can't go to sleep with it on as advertised.
> 
> I don't care. I still got one and I'm excited to formulate my own opinion on it.



I wear mine like a beanie. I don't like anything covering my entire head. I haven't had dry hair yet. I would never sleep in it. I use it for the purpose of hiding my hair when I don't want it seen. 

What the what?


----------



## Saludable84

IDareT'sHair said:


> @flyygirlll2
> Thanks.  Lawd....I don't know what any of that stuff is or does.
> 
> I mean, you really like it.  I'm wondering before I spend $23 if the changes is making it better or worse?



Save yourself the possible disappointment.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

Beamodel said:


> Reading reviews on Facebook make the slap cap sound horrible. Oh well. I only purchased one.


What are they drinking? I LOVE my Slaps!!! I have 6 of them and want more!!!


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

In fact, I cover my whole head when I don't want to be bothered. I have slept in it, rolled out of bed, done my hygiene, slapped on my clothes and SLAP, and headed right out the door.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Most on FB were complaining that the inner material isn't true satin and so it's a rip off. 
In terms of drying the hair out, I've not experienced that. I don't wear mine to bed so I can't speak on that


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

curlyhersheygirl said:


> Most on FB were complaining that the inner material isn't true satin and so it's a rip off.
> In terms of drying the hair out, I've not experienced that. I don't wear mine to bed so I can't speak on that


Ooooh okay. Well I don't make it a daily thing to wear it to bed but I haven't had any issues whenever I've worn it.


----------



## Saludable84

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> In fact, I cover my whole head when I don't want to be bothered. I have slept in it, rolled out of bed, done my hygiene, slapped on my clothes and SLAP, and headed right out the door.



I'm saying. You can do all of that! But some of these people want to do nothing and then throw a hat on it and blame the hat for not working. Stahpppppp


----------



## MileHighDiva

I could never use my SLAP.  I couldn't get it adjusted, so that lil tag wouldn't be rubbing on my forehead, hairline, nape etc.  Really irritating. 
How are you guys positioning it when you wear it?  @curlyhersheygirl @divachyk @NaturallyATLPCH @Saludable84


----------



## Beamodel

@NaturallyATLPCH @curlyhersheygirl @Saludable84
@MileHighDiva 

Thanks for y'all input. I'm still excited to try mines out too.


----------



## divachyk

flyygirlll2 said:


> @IDareT'sHair @divachyk  Yeah,  I double checked and it still has yet to be shipped. That's so annoying that you can't track it. I can't stand not being able to track a package... I need to know where my item is at!


@flyygirlll2 @IDareT'sHair
I emailed customer service and they promptly replied. They gave me a working website to track the shipment and stated it takes 2 to 4 weeks for arrival.


----------



## bajandoc86

@IDareT'sHair sorry for the late reply luvvie, I fell asleep. 

I made my first purchase of a SLAP two days ago based on the recommendations of the ladies here + the 30%. Not sure if she has had better deals before.

For me I plan to use the SLAP under hats during the cold weather. I use satin wraps or bonnets for sleep. I actually plan to get a bonnet from Eboni Curls this BF.


----------



## divachyk

@IDareT'sHair, I see you purchased already but it's a good price. I will be buying 2 or 3 of them today. I wasn't buying SLAPs last BF but I think they were going for $20. ETA: I have about 5 or 6 SLAPs not counting the ones I will purchase today.



MileHighDiva said:


> I could never use my SLAP.  I couldn't get it adjusted, so that lil tag wouldn't be rubbing on my forehead, hairline, nape etc.  Really irritating.
> How are you guys positioning it when you wear it?  @curlyhersheygirl @divachyk @NaturallyATLPCH @Saludable84



@MileHighDiva, you know I am always extra with everything I do but I wear a silk Pretty Anntoinette (sp) beanie under the SLAP. I sleep in my Pretty Ann's, wear it as a wig cap and I wear it under my SLAPs. So, most days, I roll out of bed with my Pretty Ann's and just slap a wig or a SLAP. My hair tends to be on the oily side and I don't want to mess us the SLAP so that's the main reason I wear it under the SLAP.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

bajandoc86 said:


> *For me I plan to use the SLAP* under hats *during the cold weather. I use satin wraps or bonnets for sleep. *I actually plan to get a bonnet from Eboni Curls this BF.


@bajandoc86
Me Too!  

I can't even see myself sleeping in something like that.  It looks like outer-wear.

ETA:  So....When you gone be in "cold weather?"


----------



## IDareT'sHair

divachyk said:


> *I emailed customer service and they promptly replied. They gave me a working website to track the shipment and stated it takes 2 to 4 weeks for arrival.*


@divachyk
Thanks for checking into this Sis.


----------



## blackviolet

Her site's down,  just went back to order another one and got the 503 error msg Tukka


----------



## bajandoc86

IDareT'sHair said:


> So....When you gone be in "cold weather?"



1st two weeks of December! I am so *excited*!!


----------



## Beamodel

Ordered 2 more Tukka Le'Moka Conditioning Hair Mask


----------



## MileHighDiva

divachyk said:


> @IDareT'sHair, I see you purchased already but it's a good price. I will be buying 2 or 3 of them today. I wasn't buying SLAPs last BF but I think they were going for $20. ETA: I have about 5 or 6 SLAPs not counting the ones I will purchase today.
> 
> 
> 
> @MileHighDiva, you know I am always extra with everything I do but I wear a silk Pretty Anntoinette (sp) beanie under the SLAP. I sleep in my Pretty Ann's, wear it as a wig cap and I wear it under my SLAPs. So, most days, I roll out of bed with my Pretty Ann's and just slap a wig or a SLAP. My hair tends to be on the oily side and I don't want to mess us the SLAP so that's the main reason I wear it under the SLAP.


I see ya!  I knew you were not letting that lil tag rub on your hairline.  I have PA silk beanies on deck.  I'll try that next time.  So you're doing this?


----------



## Beamodel

MileHighDiva said:


> I see ya!  I knew you were not letting that lil tag rub on your hairline.  I have PA silk beanies on deck.  I'll try that next time.  So you're doing this



I want that walnut colored one too. I ordered that gray one you have.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

MileHighDiva said:


> I could never use my SLAP.  I couldn't get it adjusted, so that lil tag wouldn't be rubbing on my forehead, hairline, nape etc.  Really irritating.
> How are you guys positioning it when you wear it?  @curlyhersheygirl @divachyk @NaturallyATLPCH @Saludable84



When I put it on, the tag doesn't bother my forehead. I sit it just below my hair line if that makes sense.


----------



## flyygirlll2

IDareT'sHair said:


> @flyygirlll2
> Thanks.  Lawd....I don't know what any of that stuff is or does.
> 
> I mean, you really like it.  I'm wondering before I spend $23 if the changes is making it better or worse?


I personally wouldn't bother. I mean, even though I like the cream for my hair, it's not that serious. There's other products you can find that work better and at a more reasonable price. They are not on my BF list.


----------



## divachyk

MileHighDiva said:


> I see ya!  I knew you were not letting that lil tag rub on your hairline.  I have PA silk beanies on deck.  I'll try that next time.  So you're doing this?


I'm on my phone and hope the pic isn't huge. I have a brown PA beanie under my SLAP. No issues. No rubbing. And, you can't see the beanie.


----------



## divachyk

I love how my hair feels with ST Dream Cream topped with QB AOHC. I used a tad bit of Alphabet butter before braiding. Took a braid down today and my hair feels goodt so far. It's still a little damp so I will see what it's like when 100% dry.

What QB combinations do you love? I need some QB training.


----------



## Saludable84

MileHighDiva said:


> I could never use my SLAP.  I couldn't get it adjusted, so that lil tag wouldn't be rubbing on my forehead, hairline, nape etc.  Really irritating.
> How are you guys positioning it when you wear it?  @curlyhersheygirl @divachyk @NaturallyATLPCH @Saludable84



Girl, I cut that thing off my cap after I tried it on. I was like "NOPE!"


----------



## bajandoc86

Double post


----------



## rileypak

Beamodel said:


> Saying how they don't protect your hair. It dries it out. They don't fit your head properly. You can't go to sleep with it on as advertised.
> 
> I don't care. I still got one and I'm excited to formulate my own opinion on it.



I use slaps when I'm in no mood to do anything with my hair (or my hair is still drying) yet still want to be semi-presentable at work. I occasionally wear them on weekends when I'm out running errands.
I use silk.scarves and bonnets to sleep in so I wouldn't sleep in this and can't speak to any moisture issues with it.
I have 5 of them and want a few more (at least teal & olive)


----------



## IDareT'sHair

divachyk said:


> *I love how my hair feels with ST Dream Cream *


@divachyk
This is my Bo-Thang. All Day Everyday!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

blackviolet said:


> *Her site's down,  just went back to order another one and got the 503 error msg Tukka*


@blackviolet 
You might need to reboot.  (See below)


Beamodel said:


> *Ordered 2 more Tukka Le'Moka Conditioning Hair Mask*


----------



## IDareT'sHair

bajandoc86 said:


> *1st two weeks of December! I am so *excited*!! *


@bajandoc86 
Awwww......


----------



## blackviolet

Strange, I turned my tablet off while charging, just turned it back and still get the same message. I will try it at work tomorrow using my desktop.


----------



## bajandoc86

IDareT'sHair said:


> @bajandoc86
> Awwww......



You know it!


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

at QB alphabet butter.
Why doesn't she just rename it?


----------



## Saludable84

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> at QB alphabet butter.
> Why doesn't she just rename it?



Because she know we renamed it.


----------



## divachyk

3 SLAPs - mauve (hope I don't regret that color), olive, purple


----------



## IDareT'sHair

*Jakeala's  BF Sale Nov 24-27 35% off FRIDAY35
B1 G1 50% On: Shower Syrups, Feminine Wash, Silky Hair Oil, Hair Juice,  Body Oils and Kids Products*
@curlyhersheygirl @rileypak @CeeLex33 @NaturallyATLPCH @divachyk @Golden75 @Shay72 @BrownBetty @shawnyblazes @flyygirlll2 @MileHighDiva @KinksAndInk @Saludable84 @Beamodel @bajandoc86


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@rileypak @flyygirlll2 
Hey Ladies!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Used Up: 
x1 BeeMine Luscious Hair Crème (Tropical) - x2 back ups = x1 Coconut Crème & x1 Tropical


----------



## rileypak

@IDareT'sHair 
Morning


----------



## flyygirlll2

Morning! @IDareT'sHair @rileypak


----------



## flyygirlll2

I've been revising my BF list.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Morning ladies


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Good morning ladies

 anyone else mentions not showing up in your notifications?


----------



## flyygirlll2

I definitely want to get what I need/am low on. Right now I need to get QB's AOHC and BRBC. I don't remember what her BF sales are like.


----------



## flyygirlll2

shawnyblazes said:


> Good morning ladies
> 
> anyone else mentions not showing up in your notifications?


There are times  I don't see mentions either until I go through threads.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl @shawnyblazes
Hey PJ Divas!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@flyygirlll2
I worked on mine last night. 

I've narrowed it down and then added a few.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

@divachyk & @IDareT'sHair 
Rosewater works wonders on Ari's hair. She's LoPo so moisturizing her hair mid week is a challenge. Rosewater absorbs better than plain distilled water on her hair which cuts down the fussing lol.


----------



## rileypak

Morning everyone!


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

I'm trying to finalize my list this week. The hold up is the backup stash in the basement. I need to go down there and get #'s so I don't over purchase on my fav's.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *Rosewater works wonders on Ari's hair. She's LoPo so moisturizing her hair mid week is a challenge. Rosewater absorbs better than plain distilled water on her hair which cuts down the fussing lol*.


@curlyhersheygirl 
Awww how cute!

I still haven't bought my bottle.  I still need to grab that.

Hopefully, it will cut down on MY Fussing. 

Are you using it straight or diluting?


----------



## Beamodel

I gave away a bunch of unopened items to my girlfriend who has biracial daughters. I think she really needed the items I gave her. She kept complaining on the girls hair being dry, so I hooked her up with a box of stuff. 

Shescentit
APB 
Bobeam 
Shea Moisture
Jakeala


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *The hold up is the backup stash in the basement. I need to go down there and get #'s so I don't over purchase on my fav's.*



@curlyhersheygirl


NOOOOO............DON'T. GO. DOWN. THERE!..........


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> Awww how cute!
> 
> I still haven't bought my bottle.  I still need to grab that.
> 
> Hopefully, it will cut down on MY Fussing.
> 
> Are you using it straight or diluting?


@IDareT'sHair 
LOL I'm using it straight. 
With water I have to keep squeezing her hair for it to penetrate and then when I add an oil on top everything just sits there and her hair is no softer. With the rose water I don't have to do all that. So this week's wash day was a lot smoother.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl 
I'm glad "her little wash day" went a lot smoother.


----------



## rileypak

Speaking of rosewater, let me go get that bottle out of the closet and get to spritzing...


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> 
> 
> NOOOOO............DON'T. GO. DOWN. THERE!..........


@IDareT'sHair 
I wish I din't have to, but I can't remember what's in there and in what quantity . I really need to start cataloging. Lawd I used to laugh at folks with spreadsheets but now I see why they did that


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I'm surprised that out of all the Gazillion thangs in my stash, Rosewater isn't one of them.


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> I'm surprised that out of all the Gazillion thangs in my stash, Rosewater isn't one of them.



I have it in my skin.care stash for my face but have never tried it for my hair.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *I wish I din't have to, but I can't remember what's in there and in what quantity . I really need to start cataloging. Lawd I used to laugh at folks with spreadsheets but now I see why they did that*


@curlyhersheygirl
I shole wish I could go down there with you! 

Lawd...My eyes!


----------



## rileypak

curlyhersheygirl said:


> @IDareT'sHair
> I wish I din't have to, but I can't remember what's in there and in what quantity . I really need to start cataloging. Lawd I used to laugh at folks with *spreadsheets* but now I see why they did that



Trust me, spreadsheets help tremendously 

Speaking of, I need to add the latest stuff and get them in the fridge.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> *Trust me, spreadsheets help tremendously *



@rileypak @curlyhersheygirl
Gurl....I wouldn't even know where to begin?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Waiting on:
Tukka -
Cathy Howse Lemme email them.
Slap Cap


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak @curlyhersheygirl
> Gurl....I wouldn't even know where to begin?



It's daunting doing it the first time if you have a big stash. Seeing everything laid out is overwhelming. But once it's done, it makes things go much easier.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak @curlyhersheygirl
> Gurl....I wouldn't even know where to begin?


@IDareT'sHair  & @rileypak 
That's my problem too. My stash is like a runaway train and I'm trying to catch a ride


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *My stash is like a runaway train and I'm trying to catch a ride*


@curlyhersheygirl
It's definitely a Runaway!

We ALL Gone Do Better in 2017


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> It's definitely a Runaway!
> 
> We ALL Gone Do Better in 2017


@IDareT'sHair
I'm determined to do that.
This year I did stick to my plan somewhat. I eliminated a few folks and narrowed down my fav's. I now just need to stick to 2 backups each and not x6 each


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I've been doing a series of swaps with another poster basically on a few multiples - now it's like I've inherited a whole "new stash"

The "Good Thing" is it is stuff I don't have.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *I now just need to stick to 2 backups each and not x6 each*


@curlyhersheygirl
Like that durn Le' Moka.  *sucks teef*


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> Like that durn Le' Moka.  *sucks teef*


@IDareT'sHair 
Yeah. You went ham on those. I talked myself out from going back in so I just have the 3. I need to go back and see what @Beamodel  thought of it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl
It's good you were able to "eliminate" a few folks.  I haven't eliminated anybody _really_


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *I need to go back and see what @Beamodel  thought of it.*



@curlyhersheygirl
Um...No you Don't.

ETA:  I did.  How many did I end up with?  Maybe that 6 you was talmbout.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> It's good you were able to "eliminate" a few folks.  I haven't eliminated anybody _really_


@IDareT'sHair 
That's half the battle right there. 
APB & Jakeala have been getting the majority of my hair products budget so I really needed to re-evaluate everyone else. Shipping costs & CS played a big part in my decision


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> Um...No you Don't.
> 
> ETA:  I did.  How many did I end up with?  Maybe that 6 you was talmbout.


@IDareT'sHair 
Oh boy that good huh.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> APB & Jakeala have been getting the majority of my hair products budget so I really needed to re-evaluate everyone else. *Shipping costs & CS played a big part in my decision*


@curlyhersheygirl 
Yeah that Shipping.  Speaking of CS, I guess I can say I "eliminated" Kj Naturals and unfortunately Texture Me Natural *maybe*  Okay - and Honey Handmades.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *Oh boy that good huh.*



@curlyhersheygirl 
Yup.  Excellent Review.  Sorry Gurl.

ETA: I know one thang, I won't be paying no $20 (full price) for it.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> Yeah that Shipping.  Speaking of CS, I guess I can say I "eliminated" Kj Naturals and unfortunately Texture Me Natural *maybe*  Okay - and Honey Handmades.


@IDareT'sHair 
Yes you can.  Baby steps sis


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> Yup.  Excellent Review.  Sorry Gurl.
> 
> ETA:* I know one thang, I won't be paying no $20 (full price) for it*.


@IDareT'sHair 
I said the same thing even though I haven't tried it yet. The ingredients aren't exotic enough for that price point.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *Yes you can.  Baby steps sis*


@curlyhersheygirl
Oh, those I mentioned are definitely gone.  And most likely NurCreations. 

Yeah, Honey's, Kj's and *maybe* TMN are gone. 

I wanna hold on to TMN for that Amla & Avocado L-I but her CS is atrocious.

If I could get rid of some of the one-offs which always end up getting me in the end.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *I said the same thing even though I haven't tried it yet. The ingredients aren't exotic enough for that price point.*


@curlyhersheygirl
Nah Son...only CJ, DB Mask and/or KBB Luscious can get $20 out of me for 8oz's of something.

ETA: And I guess Bekura - but I wanna move away from them too.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

@IDareT'sHair 
NurCreations isn't serious about business so I'm not messing with her anymore. I'm sure I'll like the DC when I use it but I have top notch stuff in my stash already from vendors that know how to do business.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> NurCreations isn't serious about business so I'm not messing with her anymore. I'm sure I'll like the DC when I use it *but I have top notch stuff in my stash already from vendors that know how to do business.*


@curlyhersheygirl
Lawd...You Shole Do!.....

Yeah, I'm curious to try NurCreations even though @shawnyblazes said it Stank!


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Stank like no ones bidness!

 Not a repurchase at all. I like the bamboo serum of hers  but not enough to repurchase unless im bored one day and she has an awesome sale with comparable shipping.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

@IDareT'sHair 
I like to have products in my stash that works very well and whose ingredients are interesting. The folks that haven't ventured into the world beyond coconut oil and shea butter don't get my attention. It's almost 2017 and some new vendors are just repeating the same old stuff from 2005. Do some research and give folks something different.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

shawnyblazes said:


> *Stank like no ones bidness!*
> 
> Not a repurchase at all. I like the bamboo serum of hers  but not enough to repurchase *unless im bored one day and she has an awesome sale with comparable shipping*.


@shawnyblazes 

Oh Lawd...... 

Glad I do a final R/O.  I hope whatever I use is enough to cover it up.

*Cackles at ALL Your Stipulations to Purchase from Her again.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

shawnyblazes said:


> Stank like no ones bidness!
> 
> Not a repurchase at all. I like the bamboo serum of hers  but not enough to repurchase unless im bored one day and she has an awesome sale with comparable shipping.


@shawnyblazes 
Yikes. I have 2 large jars. Guess I better pull one out


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *I like to have products in my stash that works very well and whose ingredients are interesting. The folks that haven't ventured into the world beyond coconut oil and shea butter don't get my attention. It's almost 2017 and some new vendors are just repeating the same old stuff from 2005. Do some research and give folks something different.*


@curlyhersheygirl 
Well.  Thank You Ms. Curl-Girl for giving us that very interesting Commentary!

I guess You summed everything up in a Nutshell.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *Yikes. I have 2 large jars. Guess I better pull one out*


@curlyhersheygirl 
So Do I.  Thank God for a Final R/O.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Its the rosemary essential oil. it was overpowering! @IDareT'sHair  and @curlyhersheygirl


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

shawnyblazes said:


> Its the rosemary essential oil. it was overpowering! @IDareT'sHair  and @curlyhersheygirl


@shawnyblazes 
I normally don't mine rosemary oil but if she used too much that would get nauseating.


----------



## rileypak

curlyhersheygirl said:


> @IDareT'sHair
> I like to have products in my stash that works very well and whose ingredients are interesting. The folks that haven't ventured into the world beyond coconut oil and shea butter don't get my attention. It's almost 2017 and some new vendors are just repeating the same old stuff from 2005. Do some research and give folks something different.



This right here


----------



## CeeLex33

Mawnin Ladies! Updating my Jakeala cart- thanks @IDareT'sHair for the sale info!


----------



## Saludable84

Let me get this Jakeala cart ready.... and send my mother a link


----------



## Saludable84

Hubby stated he wants BoBeam soap... thats all he wants. So I _may_ eliminate NG, especially since I havent gone through her stuff yet, but I may just make a small purchase. NG ships fast, so running out is not a problem. Mom wants Jakeala. 

APB, Sarenzo, Jakeala and BoBeam prevail. 

QB is on my list.


----------



## rileypak

So I have edited my APB cart a bunch today. It's quickly overtaking the BF budget


----------



## Saludable84

rileypak said:


> So I have edited my APB cart a bunch today. It's quickly overtaking the BF budget



Funny. APB is the only cart that is not being affected by the changing list. It is the bulk of BF spending and it's staying like that.


----------



## Saludable84

For the TUKKA:

It has two interesting ingredients: buttermilk and milk protein. 

When I was relaxed and would henna, I always got a good application when I mixed it with buttermilk. Milk protein, my hair was meh to, but would feel stronger. 

I'm buying in anticipation that this combo works because cocoa in my hair in DC sucks and I've always figured it would work better if it had protein. If it's wack, well, most people around me will be getting the gift of Le'Moka and once they see the price, they'll think I'm Oprah. 

Most won't even check. Will just be happy I gave them a peak into my stash


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Saludable84 said:


> For the TUKKA:
> 
> It has two interesting ingredients: buttermilk and milk protein.
> 
> When I was relaxed and would henna, I always got a good application when I mixed it with buttermilk. Milk protein, my hair was meh to, but would feel stronger.
> 
> I'm buying in anticipation that this combo works because cocoa in my hair in DC sucks and I've always figured it would work better if it had protein. If it's wack, well, most people around me will be getting the gift of Le'Moka and once they see the price, they'll think I'm Oprah.
> 
> Most won't even check. Will just be happy I gave them a peak into my stash



I didn't want to buy just because of that.  Im waiting for everyone to try it. I can say, that was a great deal but I'm real funky about my ingredients nowa days


----------



## rileypak

Saludable84 said:


> Funny. APB is the only cart that is not being affected by the changing list. It is the bulk of BF spending and it's staying like that.



Oh I'm not taking away from it. 
My APB cart has knocked other places down and in some cases flat out removed ￼


----------



## Saludable84

shawnyblazes said:


> Stank like no ones bidness!
> 
> Not a repurchase at all. I like the bamboo serum of hers  but not enough to repurchase unless im bored one day and she has an awesome sale with comparable shipping.



Toni was so mean. 

I'm still thinking about her response. Like, how can you tell me how much of a product to use and compare me to your child. I have two nieces, both with MBL hair. One head is 1/4 of my head of hair and the other head is 1/2 of my head of hair. So, the lie detector determined you are a liar and my head uses half a jar. The only person who never doubts how much product I use is my mother because she has first-hand experience with my hair. 

I unfavorited her shop and unliked her on FB. I will never recommend her. Her response was just as unacceptable as Tinisha's non-response. 

She don't need me and I don't need her #SistaGirlNeckRoll


----------



## Saludable84

shawnyblazes said:


> I didn't want to buy just because of that.  Im waiting for everyone to try it. I can say, that was a great deal but *I'm real funky about my ingredients nowa days*



Likewise. I figured it doesn't hurt to try AND I'll also have a few secret santas and no one is getting Sarenzo or APB as a gift. If I luck out, I still win. 

I ain't going in nobody store this year.


----------



## Saludable84

rileypak said:


> Oh I'm not taking away from it.
> My APB cart has knocked other places down and in some cases flat out removed ￼



This is why my NG cart is unstable


----------



## divachyk

Finally caught up. Hey Ladies. 

Yay @curlyhersheygirl, I'm glad baby girl's hair loved it. My hair drinks that stuff up. I'm thinking about investing in a gallon if I can find it reasonably priced. I hate that it's so expensive. 

@rileypak, I hate I let my spreadsheets get out of date! I might inventory my items tonight so I can shop wisely vs. recklessly. I was about to buy some items from Soultanicals that I already had and didn't even know it. Thank goodness the coupon expired before it was suppose to.

Thanks for the Jakeala tag @IDareT'sHair. Let me see what's good over there. This would be a new purchase. 

@Saludable84 @shawnyblazes, I have Bekura's Cocoa but not trusting it will be a hit because my relaxed hair never loved chocolate anything. It hated Pura Body's DCner.


----------



## rileypak

@divachyk


----------



## flyygirlll2

Well, @IDareT'sHair @divachyk the hair clips arrived today. I closed the dispute on PayPal since I received it but never again will I order from this company .


----------



## flyygirlll2

So, DH asked me today if I'm growing dreads. I looked at him like . I wear mini twists pinned up the majority of the time. When I explained that I'm not, he said " Oh, those are some thick twists then cause I thought you were going that route". Me----->  some things men say smh.


----------



## divachyk

Finally got my Honeys Handmade shipment.



flyygirlll2 said:


> Well, @IDareT'sHair @divachyk the hair clips arrived today. I closed the dispute on PayPal since I received it but never again will I order from this company .



What's your thoughts on the clips? ETA: I paid the small upcharge for tracking. Did you pay for tracking? Wonder if that's why it didn't show shipped.


----------



## Saludable84

@divachyk you may like it. It's just a pattern I notice with anything cocoa butter and chocolate.


----------



## divachyk

@Saludable84 I've not noticed it with cocoa butter (yet) but I've been unsuccessful with chocolate so far....hope things turn around with Bekura.


----------



## flyygirlll2

@divachyk They're small and plastic. I had ordered 3. They came in small ziplock bags. I might use them the next time I wash my hair. I actually did pay for tracking but they never provided it which bothered me.


----------



## Saludable84

Ship ship x2 from TUKKA 

Sarenzo wrote to tell me she doesnt know what scents will be offered in the 12 days box.


----------



## divachyk

@Saludable84, Sarenzo still hasn't bothered to respond to my message from almost a week ago now. I say this in the most respectful way possible given her circumstances, I'm done.


----------



## rileypak

Evening everyone!


----------



## rileypak

@IDareT'sHair 
I'll be trying the CRN Moroccan Pear Conditioner tonight.


----------



## Saludable84

divachyk said:


> @Saludable84, Sarenzo still hasn't bothered to respond to my message from almost a week ago now. I say this in the most respectful way possible given her circumstances, I'm done.



I overstand.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> [*I'll be trying the CRN Moroccan Pear Conditioner tonight.*


@rileypak 
Please, please, please let me know how this is.


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak
> Please, please, please let me know how this is.



I sure will! 
I'm checking it out now to see if it makes the Hattache cart


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@rileypak
I have it on my BF list too.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shipped:
TUKKA
AveYou
Slap Cap


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Getting this BF list all the way right....


----------



## bajandoc86

Have y'all seen the new product APB listed today? It's called Ayurvedic Hair Icing 

https://www.etsy.com/listing/491915327/ayurvedic-hair-icing?ref=shop_home_active_1


----------



## Saludable84

bajandoc86 said:


> Have y'all seen the new product APB listed today? It's called Ayurvedic Hair Icing
> 
> https://www.etsy.com/listing/491915327/ayurvedic-hair-icing?ref=shop_home_active_1


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Shay72
Do you own any Slap Caps?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

So, I ended up calling UBH (got an answer too).

She said I should have my order by this time next week.

After what happened this Summer - now I'm feeling some kinda way - all paranoid & stuff like I got to check on them.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My BF list is finally finalized!

I still need to build in a little "wiggle room" for those Pesky 1-offs


----------



## Shay72

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Shay72
> Do you own any Slap Caps?


No I don't.

Finally picked up my hair journal and I already had a BF list. I'm working on updating it.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

bajandoc86 said:


> Have y'all seen the new product APB listed today? It's called Ayurvedic Hair Icing
> 
> https://www.etsy.com/listing/491915327/ayurvedic-hair-icing?ref=shop_home_active_1



She's did several flavors.  Smh. Just all my coins.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

IDareT'sHair said:


> *Jakeala's  BF Sale Nov 24-27 35% off FRIDAY35
> B1 G1 50% On: Shower Syrups, Feminine Wash, Silky Hair Oil, Hair Juice,  Body Oils and Kids Products*
> @curlyhersheygirl @rileypak @CeeLex33 @NaturallyATLPCH @divachyk @Golden75 @Shay72 @BrownBetty @shawnyblazes @flyygirlll2 @MileHighDiva @KinksAndInk @Saludable84 @Beamodel @bajandoc86


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

Yup, I peeped that Ayurvedic Icing. Added it to the CAHRT!!!


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

bajandoc86 said:


> Have y'all seen the new product APB listed today? It's called Ayurvedic Hair Icing
> 
> https://www.etsy.com/listing/491915327/ayurvedic-hair-icing?ref=shop_home_active_1


It was a suggested item, glad it is listed! I have a feeling there will be more based on suggestions .


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

So my finalized list is:
APB
Jakeala
Sarenzo (hittin Pay Nah tamarra)
Siamese Twists
Smooth Naturals (want to try her skin line).
Not sure about one offs, as I really don't want to try anything new .


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Soooo...*cough* I guess I'm ready.  I bet thangs start poppin' this weekend.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> *Not sure about one offs, as I really don't want to try anything new *.


@NaturallyATLPCH
These jam me up every year.  Now it's that durn Tukka!


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

IDareT'sHair said:


> Soooo...*cough* I guess I'm ready.  I bet thangs start poppin' this weekend.


Yassssss! LET'S GET READY TO RUMBLLLLLLLLE!!!!


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

IDareT'sHair said:


> @NaturallyATLPCH
> These jam me up every year.  Now it's that durn Tukka!


Yeeeeah, Tukka got me too. That's why I know I'm going to eat those "ion wanna try nuthin new" words!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> *Yassssss! LET'S GET READY TO RUMBLLLLLLLLE!!!!*


@NaturallyATLPCH


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I hope CM does that Grey Thursday thang w/20% & Free Shipping (or whatever they do)

@NaturallyATLPCH


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

IDareT'sHair said:


> I hope CM does that Grey Thursday thang w/20% & Free Shipping (or whatever they do)
> 
> @NaturallyATLPCH


Yeah, that would be nice. And enticing. And would be considered a one off .
Last time I did CM, it was 20% off and $5.00 shipping which will still work for me.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> *Yeah, that would be nice. And enticing. And would be considered a one off .
> Last time I did CM, it was 20% off and $5.00 shipping which will still work for me*.


@NaturallyATLPCH
For either the past Grey Thursdays or Cyber-Mon-days they've had 20% & Free Shipping.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

_My Final "tentative" List_:
OYIN:
x1 16oz Oyin Hair Dew (back up)
x1 4-8oz Oyin Whipped Pudding (back up)

HATTACHE:
x2 SSI Kiwi Kiss
x1 Naturalista Juicy (back up)
x1 BeeMine DC'er (back up)
x1 MHC Sophia's Old Fashion

CURLMART:
x2 Moroccan Pear Conditioning Custard (back up)
*maybe Oyin*


BEL NOUVO:
x2 Amaretto Hair Cremes
x2 Detox Cowash

QHEMET BIOLOGICS:
x1 16oz Cocoa Tree Detangling Ghee (back up)

HAIRVEDA:
x1 9oz Whipped Clouds (back up)
x1-2 16 MoistPRO (back up)

ANNABELLE'S PERFECT BLENDS:
x2 8oz Pumpkin DC'ers
x2 8oz Ayurvedic Hair Masks

ONE-OFFS:
x1 Naturelle Grow Bamboo & Silk
x2 Jakeala Silky Oil & x1 Jakeala Pre-Poo
x1 Claudie Reconstructor
x1 8oz The Pomade Shop Rosemary Pomade
x2 Silk Dreams Destination Hydration (back up)
x2 Curl Junkie Strengthing Conditioners (back up)
x1 Liter Soultanicals Knot Glide (back up)


----------



## rileypak

CRN Moroccan Pear Conditioning Custard initial thoughts

Scent: a bit citrus like; not obnoxious and it's not awful but nothing like I thought; I expected more pear or cherry scent

Texture: thick, rich

Slip: average; this is not an apply and immediately start detangling with it kind of conditioner

Performance: softening and moisturizing; spread nicely as I applied

Overall: it left my hair really soft but it was a PAIN to get out of the bottle! I'm undecided on repurchasing because of the packaging. I'll update at the end of the week and see if my feelings change.

@IDareT'sHair


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> *Placeholder to come back with my Moroccan Pear Conditioning Custard initial thoughts after I finish these twists*


@rileypak 
Okay.  Great!  I bought it to use as a Final R/O.  Would love your opinion.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

Your list @IDareT'sHair


----------



## IDareT'sHair

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> *Your list*


Naturally, @NaturallyATLPCH All will be contingent on Sales & Discounts!


----------



## Beamodel

APB has a cream my oil

https://www.etsy.com/listing/491943429/annabelles-creamy-oil?ref=shop_home_active_1


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel said:


> *APB has a cream my oil*
> 
> https://www.etsy.com/listing/491943429/annabelles-creamy-oil?ref=shop_home_active_1



@Beamodel 
Ut-Oh....


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Beamodel
> Ut-Oh....



Lol


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> _My Final "tentative" List_:
> OYIN:
> x1 16oz Oyin Hair Dew (back up)
> x1 4-8oz Oyin Whipped Pudding (back up)
> 
> HATTACHE:
> x2 SSI Kiwi Kiss
> x1 Naturalista Juicy (back up)
> x1 BeeMine DC'er (back up)
> x1 MHC Sophia's Old Fashion
> 
> CURLMART:
> x2 Moroccan Pear Conditioning Custard (back up)
> *maybe Oyin*
> 
> 
> BEL NOUVO:
> x2 Amaretto Hair Cremes
> x2 Detox Cowash
> 
> QHEMET BIOLOGICS:
> x1 16oz Cocoa Tree Detangling Ghee (back up)
> 
> HAIRVEDA:
> x1 9oz Whipped Clouds (back up)
> x1-2 16 MoistPRO (back up)
> 
> ANNABELLE'S PERFECT BLENDS:
> x2 8oz Pumpkin DC'ers
> x2 8oz Ayurvedic Hair Masks
> 
> ONE-OFFS:
> x1 Naturelle Grow Bamboo & Silk
> x2 Jakeala Silky Oil & x1 Jakeala Pre-Poo
> x1 Claudie Reconstructor
> x1 8oz The Pomade Shop Rosemary Pomade
> x2 Silk Dreams Destination Hydration (back up)
> x2 Curl Junkie Strengthing Conditioners (back up)
> x1 Liter Soultanicals Knot Glide (back up)


Wow @IDareT'sHair 

This list really grew a lotttttt.


----------



## BrownBetty

I'm ashamed to post my APB cart... I have to do some trimming.


----------



## Saludable84

@IDareT'sHair very nice list.


----------



## Saludable84

Morning Ladies!


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Saludable84 said:


> Morning Ladies!


Good morning!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Aggie said:


> *Wow.  This list really grew a lotttttt.*



@Aggie
Nope.  This is my 1st time posting it.


----------



## rileypak

Morning everyone


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@rileypak 
Hey Ms. Lady!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ship Ship for Cathy Howse UBH.


----------



## Saludable84

My Jakeala cart grew but the sale will allow it to be great. My cart just needs one more item but it will be a kid's item.


----------



## bajandoc86

Morning Loves!

I'm post 24 hr call at work so time to crash and sleep. Will be back later to chat.


----------



## Saludable84

Thinking of adding some Bee Mine DC to the list


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> Nope.  This is my 1st time posting it.



Yeah I know that but I also know it was not this long a month or so ago. But I aint mad because mine is growing too.


----------



## bajandoc86

APB Sale deets y'all!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Saludable84 said:


> *Thinking of adding some Bee Mine DC to the list *


@Saludable84 
Excellent Choice. 

I would get another 16oz from BM, (back up) but most of the time they want you to spend a certain amount before you can get the discount they offer.

Currently CM is OOS.  So, I may hafta' get a 8oz from Hattache.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Imma do a "Battle of The Chocolates" in the next few wash days. 

Imma use Bekura Cacao Bark DC'er tomorrow and Le'Moka on Saturday.


----------



## bajandoc86

Anyone has ever used to pre-poo butter from Jakeala? I am thinking of adding that and NG Guava & Fig Pre-poo to my list. 

A good pre-poo which aids in detangling is like gold to me for my super kinky hair.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

bajandoc86 said:


> *Anyone has ever used to pre-poo butter from Jakeala?*


@bajandoc86 
It's new!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My TUKKA came (I think I have x1 more order from them).


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

Evening ladies!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

So I decided to use TUKKA's KoKo du Lait tomorrow to detangle with instead of ST'icals Knot Glide (to test it out) to see if I wanna reup while they are still x2 for $18.

So, I'll apply to dry hair tomorrow a.m., wrap in Saran Wrap, throw wig on and detangle after werk.

It smells like Almond.  I expected it to smell like Coffee or Cocoa or something?  But nope, it smells like Almond.

Great Ingredients too.  I'll see how it compares.


----------



## Aggie

My wifi purchase for today is almost expired but I'll try o check back in on Friday. For the time being, have fun ladies.


----------



## rileypak

Evening everyone! 
It's been one of those days 

On topic: my hair smells almond-y good


----------



## Saludable84

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Saludable84
> Excellent Choice.
> 
> I would get another 16oz from BM, (back up) but most of the time they want you to spend a certain amount before you can get the discount they offer.
> 
> Currently CM is OOS.  So, I may hafta' get a 8oz from Hattache.



I came back across is on Hattache and then went to the website. They gave me 15%off but it wasn't worth it after shipping. 

I remember liking it, but it was too moisturizing when I was relaxed. 

I really need to start a spreadsheet.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Saludable84
I really like BM DC'er.  I'd like to grab another 16oz.  Hopefully, CM will restock.


----------



## Saludable84

While at work, I was bombarded by calls by my field workers and said out loud "Let me get off Hattache and do some real work. My hair can wait!" 

I hope no one heard that. 

I then went to several other websites as soon as I got some work done


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I think tomorrow I will use Bekura's Cacao Bark w/o Jakeala's Sweet Honey Hair Thang, to be able to properly evaluate it against TUKKA's Le' Moka.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

@IDareT'sHair 
I can't wait to hear your analysis of those two.


----------



## CeeLex33

Evenin Ladies!
Got my Puff Cuff today, still waiting on Sarenzo. Finalizing my BF list- and took inventory of the stash


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

I thought I had my list finalized then I saw APB'S creamy oil.


----------



## CeeLex33

curlyhersheygirl said:


> I thought I had my list finalized then I saw APB'S creamy oil.



Yes ma'am- added that to my cart too- can't wait to try it! Added the hair icing as well


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

@CeeLex33 
All those new goodies are throwing off my list lol


----------



## CeeLex33

@curlyhersheygirl 
I feel like I have 1 of EVERYTHANG in my cart lmboooo! I need to work on scaling this down but everything sounds so gooooddddtttt.


----------



## rileypak

My APB cart is ridiculous and I'm still waiting for more creations to drop


----------



## KinksAndInk

APB's subscription boxes are listed. Only 100 available.
I can't wait to see the goodies she's including. 

I'm so happy she posted it now because it was so hard for me to keep quiet after she accepted my suggestion to do one.


----------



## flyygirlll2

KinksAndInk said:


> APB's subscription boxes are listed. Only 100 available.
> I can't wait to see the goodies she's including.
> 
> I'm so happy she posted it now because it was so hard for me to keep quiet after she accepted my suggestion to do one.



Thanks for posting this. I just pre-ordered the one for hair 

I'm so glad that she listens to customers and keeps an open mind when it comes to suggestions.


----------



## Saludable84

Morning Ladies!


----------



## Saludable84

I was trying to scale down my APB cart, but the way i figured, with the discount, some stuff will pay for itself. Like that icing and creamy Oil   I really only need hair lotions and cleansers, so that's most of my cart. I have conditioner (duh) but I really don't need too much. 

Curious about the subscription box though 

My Jakeala and Sarenzo carts are contained. 

For now.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

I wonder if i should get a box from APB??

 morning ladies!!!


----------



## rileypak

I want the box too


----------



## rileypak

Morning everyone!


----------



## bajandoc86

I was contemplating the creamy oil but initially the shea butter gave me pause. However, seeing it's so low on the ingredients list I think I am going to give it a go. The hair icing looks delish 

Imma need her to slow down on these yummy new releases. Otherwise my cart is going to look ridiculous and I am supposed to be keeping it small this year!

I may just need to reel it in and decide which products I can wait on till the next sale.


----------



## KinksAndInk

@rileypak @Saludable84 @shawnyblazes 
Get the box.


----------



## rileypak

I have to reel in this BF shopping! 
My three largest carts are heavy...and no family gifts are even in them


----------



## rileypak

Box purchased


----------



## Saludable84

flyygirlll2 said:


> Thanks for posting this. I just pre-ordered the one for hair
> 
> I'm so glad that she listens to customers and keeps an open mind when it comes to suggestions.





rileypak said:


> Box purchased





KinksAndInk said:


> @rileypak @Saludable84 @shawnyblazes
> Get the box.


----------



## rileypak

@Saludable84


----------



## flyygirlll2

@Saludable84 @rileypak


----------



## IDareT'sHair

So....My Slap Cap came today. I couldn't figure out what that was.

Also, my last TUKKA (if I don't break down and get x2 more of the detanglers)

My AY came and I was right only x1 DB Eucalyptus & Mint.  It must be OOS.

So, it was a pleasant day.

OT:  Finally....Some US PS movement on my Cathy Howse UBH (Liter)


----------



## IDareT'sHair

The Tukka Naturals Café Au Lait or Koko Au Lait (whatever it's called) actually worked really well.

I applied about 7 a.m., wrapped in Saran Wrap throwed on Wig and went in for an early meeting.

So, by the time I got here this evening everything had marinated (I hate when folks say that) nicely. 

It has more of a Lotiony feel to it and not a Slipp-y feel like Knot Glide, but I felt it was effective.

In fact, I think it's just as good as NG Pre-Poo although I'd never, ever pay full price for it $18.00

The only "con" for me with this, is the fact that it is 8oz's which doesn't make it cost effective for me.  I can request NG in 16oz Bottle and ST'icals KG you can get in a Liter.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Lawd Ya'll....I hope I don't regret Steaming in: Bekura Cacao Bark w/o "mixing" something with it.

What we won't do in the name of "Research"

So I guess All Them APB "Boxes" are for Research too uh????


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Bekura Cacao Bark DC'er is very "dense" and it does smell good enough to eat!  

Like a big chocolate cake or something.

Was easy to apply.  Under the Steamer now, so far so good. 

Will Steam with Tukka on Saturday.


----------



## divachyk

@IDareT'sHair. I hate the word regiment.  I can't wait to get your rundown of Bekura. I haven't used my Cocao Bark yet. I wish I had more time to play in some things before BF to know if they are staples.


----------



## Saludable84

IDareT'sHair said:


> Lawd Ya'll....I hope I don't regret Steaming in: Bekura Cacao Bark w/o "mixing" something with it.
> 
> What we won't do in the name of "Research"
> 
> *So I guess All Them APB "Boxes" are for Research too uh????*



Gotta start the New.Year off right!


----------



## divachyk

I inventoried ~50% of the stash today which is the unused portion of my stash. I only had the energy to log in 25% and the other 25% was done by photos. At least it will give me a glimpse of what I have unused for now until I can log it in. I will inventory the products in rotation later.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@divachyk @flyygirlll2
I still haven't received my Clips!

OT:  So far, I'm liking the Cacao Bark. 

 You know I always say errrthang works better with Steam.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Saludable84 said:


> *Gotta start the New.Year off right!*


@Saludable84 
Ya'll startin' it off all the way rite!


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> So I guess All Them APB "Boxes" are for Research too uh????



Always in the name of research


----------



## Beamodel

My also cap came today. I wish I would have ordered the walnut color one now.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel said:


> *My also cap came today. I wish I would have ordered the walnut color one now*.


@Beamodel 
I didn't see one in Walnut?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@rileypak @curlyhersheygirl
Used LRC today.  Lemme know what he offers for BF.


----------



## flyygirlll2

@IDareT'sHair Was your order marked as shipped? Maybe you might receive it in the next few days. Lesson learned after ordering from that place , never again.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

flyygirlll2 said:


> *Was your order marked as shipped? Maybe you might receive it in the next few days. Lesson learned after ordering from that place , never again.*


@flyygirlll2
Yup.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Welp I finally got a spreadsheet done 

I really need to scale this list way down. I removed most of the DC's, all the liquid LI's & refreshers from my APB list. I have backups for my backups in those categories. I'll restock those early next year.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak @curlyhersheygirl
> Used LRC today.  Lemme know what he offers for BF.


@IDareT'sHair 
I'm hoping he does 40% off and free shipping again this year. If he does I'll get another liter.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *I'm hoping he does 40% off and free shipping again this year. If he does I'll get another liter*.


@curlyhersheygirl
Keep me Posted.  Did you hafta' spend a certain amount for this deal?

I know I bought some, but I can't remember?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *Welp I finally got a spreadsheet done  I really need to scale this list way down. I removed most of the DC's, all the liquid LI's & refreshers from my APB list. I have backups for my backups in those categories. I'll restock those early next year.*


@curlyhersheygirl
Um...Say What Nah?

I cannot beweave it......

I know why you are waving a white flag.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> Keep me Posted.  Did you hafta' spend a certain amount for this deal?
> 
> I know I bought some, but I can't remember?


@IDareT'sHair 
I can't remember the deets but I know I got free shipping with my order and my total was under $50


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> Um...Say What Nah?
> 
> I cannot beweave it......
> 
> I know why you are waving a white flag.


@IDareT'sHair 
Yeah my APB stash is 'ignant lol 
I saw exactly how much of those fav DC's I have in my stash so those 16oz jars I had on the list had to go. I think I'll only get 1 sacha inchi and 1 of the new protein DC she's supposed to debut BF other than that it's just 2 creamy oils, 1 cupuacu butter and 1 16oz prepoo. Very boring.

On a better note I made a huge bag of goodies to take to Trinidad for my 7 nieces there. Unfortunately that bag didn't make a dent in the stash.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *I can't remember the deets but I know I got free shipping with my order and my total was under $50*


@curlyhersheygirl
Good to Know!  Thanks Curl-Gurl.



curlyhersheygirl said:


> *Yeah my APB stash is 'ignant lol* On a better note I made a huge bag of goodies to take to Trinidad for my 7 nieces there. *Unfortunately that bag didn't make a dent in the stash.*



@curlyhersheygirl
Hmph.  Who you tellin'

And....I know it didn't.  Remember????? I seenth the basement.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@rileypak @curlyhersheygirl 
Even Thankin' about doing any kind of "Inventory" always gives me a Headache.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

@IDareT'sHair 
Yeah sis you know lol


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl
Um...*cough*

Actually, you could DC your Nieces, their Friends and their Friends-Friends-Friends-Friends-Friends


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak @curlyhersheygirl
> Even Thankin' about doing any kind of "Inventory" always gives me a Headache.


@IDareT'sHair 
That mess took Bella and I two days  And packing those suckas back


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> Um...*cough* Actually, you could DC'er your Nieces, their Friends and their Friends-Friends-Friends-Friends-Friends


@IDareT'sHair 
Exactly


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *Yeah sis you know lol*


@curlyhersheygirl 
Yeah....that image of a Stash Gone Wild will forever be burned into my mind.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *That mess took Bella and I two days  And packing those suckas back *



@curlyhersheygirl
Well...to be completely honest with you..... 

I'm surprised it didn't take two weeks!

And that's real talk.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *That mess took Bella and I two days  And packing those suckas back *



@curlyhersheygirl
I'm surprised Ari wasn't  somewhere in the mix tryna' help!


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> Well...to be completely honest with you.....
> 
> I'm surprised it didn't take two weeks!
> 
> And that's real talk.


@IDareT'sHair 
So true. DH came home and saw us in the basement and just walked away LOL
Bella had a system so I think that helped.




IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> I'm surprised Ari wasn't  somewhere in the mix tryna' help!


You know she was in the mix LOL Climbing in and out of those steralite containers


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *So true. DH came home and saw us in the basement and just walked away LOL
> Bella had a system so I think that helped.
> 
> You know she was in the mix LOL Climbing in and out of those steralite containers*



@curlyhersheygirl

Hmph.  If I were him, I would have RAN away!  Run not Walk!
I need to fly Bella here to Help Me!.....

I knew Ms. Lady was somewhere busy doing something.....


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl
Did you do your Hair tonight?  What did you use?

I must admit.....I liked Bekura Cacao Bark. 

I always feel "Steam" makes everything better.  Something has to be really hurrrible for Steam not to make it better.

I know I won't reup soon though because I am sitting on about x6 Le' Moka's.


----------



## divachyk

@curlyhersheygirl, my dh said -- is that stuff still some good.  Dude has a good point. It looks good. Smells ok. But, I was a little uneasy using some of the old items tonight -- BM Curly Butter & Saravun Castor Cream. I'm starting to question is it worth the risk. I will sleep on it but I might toss the really old, old product and keep the not so old.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

@IDareT'sHair 
I did. I used DB's pumpkin.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I've been Inverting all week.  I need to get back on NW21.  Maybe next wash day?

@curlyhersheygirl


----------



## IDareT'sHair

divachyk said:


> *Saravun Castor Cream.* I'm starting to question is it worth the risk. I will sleep on it but I might toss the really old, old product and keep the not so old.


@divachyk
That is O-L-D

Speaking of Old....I need to pull out my last 8oz Jar of HH's Jar of Joe.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

divachyk said:


> @curlyhersheygirl, my dh said -- is that stuff still some good.  Dude has a good point. It looks good. Smells ok. But, I was a little uneasy using some of the old items tonight -- BM Curly Butter & Saravun Castor Cream. I'm starting to question is it worth the risk. I will sleep on it but I might toss the really old, old product and keep the not so old.


@divachyk 
I was thinking about that as well. I found some really old stuff that I never opened and wondered if I should take the risk as well.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> I've been Inverting all week.  I need to get back on NW21.  Maybe next wash day?
> 
> @curlyhersheygirl


@IDareT'sHair
Have you noticed any benefits with inverting?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *I did. I used DB's pumpkin*.


@curlyhersheygirl

For some skrange reason....I thought I had used those up, I found another 16oz in my Fridge.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *Have you noticed any benefits with inverting?*


@curlyhersheygirl 
I thought so, but I missed October.    Imma try to be more consistent.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *I was thinking about that as well. I found some really old stuff that I never opened and wondered if I should take the risk as well.*


@curlyhersheygirl
What's Old to you?  *Remembers my Jasmine DC'ers*


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> 
> For some skrange reason....I thought I had used those up, I found another 16oz in my Fridge.


@IDareT'sHair 
That's why I put this one in rotation. It's in a pump bottle and the label is old. I thought I was down to the 3 new jars but apparently I missed this one


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I think I'll go pull out my Jar of Joe......


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *That's why I put this one in rotation. It's in a pump bottle and the label is old. I thought I was down to the 3 new jars but apparently I missed this one*


@curlyhersheygirl
Yeah, I'm on Jars now.  I used my last bottle this Summer to Cowash with.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> What's Old to you?  *Remembers my Jasmine DC'ers*


@IDareT'sHair
I have some Mozeke DC's and a fluertzy curl cream Those are the really old stuff.
I still have BRB's flaxseed cream gel too


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *I have some Mozeke DC's and a fluertzy curl cream Those are the really old stuff.*
> I still have BRB's flaxseed cream gel too



@curlyhersheygirl 
Tis All.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl
Hairitage Hydrations is maybe the oldest thing I have left. 

I think?


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> Tis All.


@IDareT'sHair 
I think that's my cue to toss them.
Is Mozeke even still around?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl
I have some As I Am Cleansing Pudding (when it was in a Jar).


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *I think that's my cue to toss them.  Is Mozeke even still around?*


Um Noooooo.  I liked Mozeke.

My Jasmine was still good. Look, Performance, Scent.

Wish I had some more Fleurtzy.

And Jasmine And Enzo And Mission:Condition.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

And I still have those 16oz Jars of CD Black Vanilla Smoove me and Brownie518 bought on HSN.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Beamodel
> I didn't see one in Walnut?



Yea they had it that day. A light colored brown


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel said:


> *Yea they had it that day. A light colored brown*


@Beamodel 
I didn't see that one.


----------



## divachyk

I haven't received my clips either @IDareT'sHair but I ordered after you so I will keep waiting a little longer.  Saravun is ancient. I put it in the trash pile because I just don't want to risk it. 

@curlyhersheygirl, think I will just toss, move on and do better with purchasing a little more wisely.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Beamodel
> I didn't see that one.



It's still on the site. I just saw it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Beamodel
Great. Lemme go look.

Thanks!


----------



## divachyk

Jar of Joe was bae @IDareT'sHair


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

@IDareT'sHair  & @divachyk 
I tossed the Mozeke & fluertzy. I didn't want to risk it. My hair and scalp have been doing really well, don't want a set back. I'm still on the fence about the flaxseed cream gel. I really loved this product and then she discontinued it.


----------



## Beamodel

divachyk said:


> Jar of Joe was bae @IDareT'sHair



I still have two jars of that.


----------



## Beamodel

I forgot how good jakeala nappy cream was. Talk about moist soft hair. It didn't revert my silk press either.


----------



## divachyk

@curlyhersheygirl @IDareT'sHair, I will follow suit with the open items that are old - Bee Mine, Saravun, Claudies. The unopen old items are in my product fridge. The only thing that might save me is those items are frozen because the fridge got too cold and products froze solid. On the flip, I question if them freezing up impacted the integrity of the product.


----------



## divachyk

Beamodel said:


> I still have two jars of that.


Lucky Duckling!! Enjoy every moment.


----------



## Beamodel

divachyk said:


> Lucky Duckling!! Enjoy every moment.



Lol. I have a jar of liquid golds coffee one too.


----------



## divachyk

Beamodel said:


> Lol. I have a jar of liquid golds coffee one too.


I have a good little HH stash remaining too but just not Joe.


----------



## Shay72

APB and Jakeala will get almost all of my money. HH, Oyin, and Sarenzo a little bit. I'm going to wait for J. Monique.


----------



## Saludable84

Morning Ladies!


----------



## Saludable84

@IDareT'sHair i started back with Netwurks. Once a day in the morning before I bun. Solely on the sections where my twists used to be. So far, so good. No itching. 

I think that Redken was the key. My scalp needed to be all the way clean.


----------



## divachyk

Morning Everyone! 

Wish my scalp would cooperate with amla so I don't have to gift my QB stash. It makes my scalp tingle and it becomes a little tender.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

divachyk said:


> Morning Everyone!
> 
> Wish my scalp would cooperate with amla so I don't have to gift my QB stash. It makes my scalp tingle and it becomes a little tender.


Ah man!  love me some QB. Sorry you  cant use it!


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Good mernin'


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My Liter of Cathy Howse UBH should come today.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel said:


> *Lol. I have a jar of liquid golds coffee one too.*


@Beamodel 
I have a jar of this too.  That IMO was the perfect dupe for Jar of Joe before LG discontinued it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

shawnyblazes said:


> *Good mernin'*


@shawnyblazes 
Hey Lovely!


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

IDareT'sHair said:


> @shawnyblazes
> Hey Lovely!



How is your morning Ms lady?? @IDareT'sHair


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Beamodel
> I have a jar of this too.  That IMO was the perfect dupe for Jar of Joe before LG discontinued it.



I agree @IDareT'sHair


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@shawnyblazes 
Put it this way.....I'm glad it's Thursday.  It's going to be a really long one.

These Sales are just 'trickling' in and the discounts so far are unimpressive.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

IDareT'sHair said:


> @shawnyblazes
> Put it this way.....I'm glad it's Thursday.  It's going to be a really long one.
> 
> These Sales are just 'trickling' in and the discounts so far are unimpressive.



Im trying to keep my eye on the prize. APB and Jakeala!!!

 I shall not be moved!!!!  Oh and some Xcel 21..... and Camille Rose... and Upnorth Naturals... but the last two are one offs.


 * skips in a circle *


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel said:


> *I agree*


@Beamodel
I contacted them too about that mess!  

I forget their "lame" response/excuse for discontinuing it.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

I'm in such a good mood. I'm not sure why but I know the Devil will try and pop up and ruin it.

 It's okay. I'm more than a conqueror.   



I hope everyone has a GREAT day today. Make one change and watch what happens.


----------



## rileypak

Morning all!


It is with sadness that I might have to give a final  to the CRN Moroccan Pear Conditioning Custard. My hair is starting to feel parched. I may give it one more chance with different leave-ins but I'm really leaning towards no...


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

rileypak said:


> Morning all!
> 
> 
> It is with sadness that I might have to give a final  to the CRN Moroccan Pear Conditioning Custard. My hair is starting to feel parched. I may give it one more chance with different leave-ins but I'm really leaning towards no...



is it supposed to be a rinse out? @rileypak


----------



## rileypak

shawnyblazes said:


> is it supposed to be a rinse out? @rileypak



Yes it's a rinse out. 
I haven't had such dryness issues this quickly with a rinse out before so I'm torn between thinking it wasn't enough with the leave in I used versus it just not being enough in general.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

rileypak said:


> Yes it's a rinse out.
> I haven't had such dryness issues this quickly with a rinse out before so I'm torn between thinking it wasn't enough with the leave in I used versus it just not being enough in general.



What leave in did you use? Did you put it in the what product thread did you use?  Im curious because I CANT get Camille rose to work for me due to the ingredients. Im a sucker and will continue to buy like a fool but I cant leave any of her ingredients in my hair.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

divachyk said:


> I have a good little HH stash remaining too but just not Joe.


@divachyk 
I'm currently using the last product from my HH stash; sprout. I really love that butter. Once this 8oz jar is gone that's it.
I'm also down to a 4oz jar of hempade from Mission Condition


----------



## Saludable84

shawnyblazes said:


> What leave in did you use? Did you put it in the what product thread did you use?  Im curious because I CANT get Camille rose to work for me due to the ingredients. Im a sucker and will continue to buy like a fool but I cant leave any of her ingredients in my hair.



I'm not sure about this conditioner, but some of her stuff has aloe which just never agrees with me. Almond Jai is the only thing that's ever worked for me. I haven't tried the moisture milk yet, but I don't have high hopes.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Saludable84 said:


> I'm not sure about this conditioner, but some of her stuff has aloe which just never agrees with me. Almond Jai is the only thing that's ever worked for me. I haven't tried the moisture milk yet, but I don't have high hopes.




NONE of it worked, except for the original deep conditioner, the algae. LOL


Bless my heart, I keep trying. smh.


----------



## rileypak

shawnyblazes said:


> What leave in did you use? Did you put it in the what product thread did you use?  Im curious because I CANT get Camille rose to work for me due to the ingredients. Im a sucker and will continue to buy like a fool but I cant leave any of her ingredients in my hair.



It's in the product thread


----------



## BrownBetty

I think I want an APB box but I don't want to dump my etsy cart.  Hmm...

Hey ladies!  I'mma reorg my stash this weekend.  I have stuff I don't use cause I don't see it.  I need a better system. I'm going to label the bottom of the products with the month/year so I can know what to use up.

I still haven't purchased any Tukka but if I do, APB masks will be reduced.


----------



## Saludable84

TUKKA is stating delivered but I'm annoyed by us.ps because my packages are always a day late and keep being held by hubs. They change the date after it states out for delivery or in transport and I'm getting tired of it. I thought it was because of the contents themselves, but I'm starting to think it's because of NY and the impending holidays. 

Almost makes me not want to order anything


----------



## Shay72

My first official "BF" order from Sarenzo:
1 - Hair Cleansing Cream
Scent Options: Apple Honey
1 - Quinoa & Bamboo Protein Deep Conditioner
1 - Creamy Oil 
Scent Options: Pear & Vanilla
1 - Creamy Oil 
Scent Options: Lemon Cookie

I only use the creamy oil on my skin.  I was going to order more but I still have Jakeala's that I own and have not tried and I plan to order one from APB.


----------



## Shay72

Anyone tried the veggie hair cream or broccoli hair cream from APB? Or are they new? This BF I'm focused on hair cleansers, protein, liquid leave ins, and lotion type moisturizers.


----------



## divachyk

So far, my for sure for BF will be Komaza. I'm 95% sure on My Honey Child. The rest is in the air right now. This may be a Hattache shopping year.


----------



## Saludable84

Shay72 said:


> Anyone tried the veggie hair cream or broccoli hair cream from APB? Or are they new? This BF I'm focused on hair cleansers, protein, liquid leave ins, and lotion type moisturizers.



You can try the APB thread. You might get an answer quicker there. Also, check the reviews as some people from here review over there. 



divachyk said:


> So far, my for sure for BF will be Komaza. I'm 95% sure on My Honey Child. The rest is in the air right now. This may be a Hattache shopping year.



What is komaza offering? I totally forgot about them. I'm eliminating NG because I'm not getting through her stuff any time soon. I would like to get some backup on pona and the protein.


----------



## divachyk

@Saludable84, I'm unsure but you know it won't be much.  However, I'm buying regardless.  I stock up on Pona and Bountiful. I always get 1 or 2 Protein Strengtheners and 1 Coconut Pudding.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

Evening ladies! Now I want some Qhemet Cocoa Detangling Ghee and some alphabet butter....


----------



## Saludable84

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> Evening ladies! Now I want some Qhemet Cocoa Detangling Ghee and some alphabet butter....



 I'm tempted to make an impromptu run to Sephora tomorrow. They aren't offering 16oz on the site


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

Saludable84 said:


> I'm tempted to make an impromptu run to Sephora tomorrow. They aren't offering 16oz on the site


I think over the break next week, I may make a trip into town to Sephora to purchase as well. Or wait until Black Friday.

I can't remember what kind of BF sales she has, I haven't bought any Qhemet in years.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My Liter of UBH came today.  So now I have x2 unopened Liters.

It's been a long day today.

I am thrilled tomorrow is Friday!


----------



## Beamodel

Contemplating buying two more slap caps.


----------



## Beamodel

Ok I purchased two more slap caps. 

Black
Walnut


----------



## MileHighDiva

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> I think over the break next week, I may make a trip into town to Sephora to purchase as well. Or wait until Black Friday.
> 
> I can't remember what kind of BF sales she has, I haven't bought any Qhemet in years.


IIRC, the past couple of years Napta did 25% off on Small Business Saturday.


----------



## MileHighDiva

I noticed that all of the blogs that were c & p'ing westndnbeauty's BF/SBS/CM sale info aren't compiling that info on their own. Now, that she stoped doing it last year.   Things that make you go hmm!


----------



## Saludable84

MileHighDiva said:


> I noticed that all of the blogs that were c & p'ing westndnbeauty's BF/SBS/CM sale info aren't compiling that info on their own. Now, that she stoped doing it last year.   Things that make you go hmm!



I loved those posts.


----------



## CeeLex33

Mawnin Ladies! TGIF!


----------



## rileypak

Morning everyone!


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Good morning ladies!


----------



## Saludable84

Morning Beautiful People!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@CeeLex33 @rileypak @shawnyblazes @Saludable84

  Happy Weekend PJ's!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Hmph.  50% for Kinky Kashmere? 

I might be slightly interested in this one-off.

I've always wanted to try that DC'er. 

I'll see what shipping looks like 1st though.

OT: I thought about getting a Grey Slap Cap.  I'll see how much use I get out of this black one 1st.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@CeeLex33
Both the Cream & Coco Pumpkin Souffle and Cranberry Cookie Tinctures smell..


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

Heeeeeey ladies!!! Last day before my week off, thank ya!! 
By the way, Kinky Kashmere's stuff sucks. Ion care if it is 50% off.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

IDareT'sHair said:


> Hmph.  50% for Kinky Kashmere?
> 
> I might be slightly interested in this one-off.
> 
> I've always wanted to try that DC'er.
> 
> I'll see what shipping looks like 1st though.
> 
> OT: I thought about getting a Grey Slap Cap.  I'll see how much use I get out of this black one 1st.


That DC left my hair matted and tangled. It was horrible.
Try it at your own risk. It did absolutely nothing for my hair.


----------



## flyygirlll2

Morning Ladies!

@NaturallyATLPCH Thanks for saving me from buying anything. When I see 40%-50% off I get tempted sometimes.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

flyygirlll2 said:


> Morning Ladies!
> 
> @NaturallyATLPCH Thanks for saving me from buying anything. When I see 40%-50% off I get tempted sometimes.


Yeah save your coins! PJs gotta look out for each other.


----------



## bajandoc86

Hey luvvies. 


Currently at the airport. I am headed to Barcelona! I hope it is as much fun as Milan.


----------



## Saludable84

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> Heeeeeey ladies!!! Last day before my week off, thank ya!!
> By the way, Kinky Kashmere's stuff sucks. Ion care if it is 50% off.



Many Thanks!


----------



## Saludable84

bajandoc86 said:


> Hey luvvies.
> 
> 
> Currently at the airport. I am headed to Barcelona! I hope it is as much fun as Milan.



Safe travels and enjoy!


----------



## CeeLex33

IDareT'sHair said:


> @CeeLex33
> Both the Cream & Coco Pumpkin Souffle and Cranberry Cookie Tinctures smell..



Yessssssss! Thought you would like those! She has a few limited edition scents for BF that you might like. Frosted Sugar Plum, Pomegranate Vanilla and Sweet Potato Marshmallow


----------



## rileypak

bajandoc86 said:


> Hey luvvies.
> 
> 
> Currently at the airport. I am headed to Barcelona! I hope it is as much fun as Milan.



Have fun and safe travels!


----------



## CeeLex33

bajandoc86 said:


> Hey luvvies.
> Currently at the airport. I am headed to Barcelona! I hope it is as much fun as Milan.



Have a great time!


----------



## rileypak

CeeLex33 said:


> Yessssssss! Thought you would like those! *She has a few limited edition scents for BF that you might like. Frosted Sugar Plum, Pomegranate Vanilla and Sweet Potato Marshmallow*


----------



## Shay72

Yeah I agree about Kinky Kashmere . I threw away Uncle Funky's Daughter's Good Hair and Adiva Naturals Luster. I'm digging them back out because 99% of my clients are black, natural older women that can't afford those types of products. You know I'm always happy to give away products locally that don't work for me. I got these for free from that natural hair event.


----------



## Saludable84

Made a little APB purchase. Just a little 
Also went through inventory. 

My cart is justified 

Until next week


----------



## Shay72

I did some inventory too .....it was easy bc I ain't got ish. I think I mentioned this before but I need to cut the fool BF to New Years to get my stash to where it needs to be.


----------



## CeeLex33

rileypak said:


>


LMBOOOOO


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

bajandoc86 said:


> Hey luvvies.
> 
> 
> Currently at the airport. I am headed to Barcelona! I hope it is as much fun as Milan.


Safe travels @bajandoc86 !


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

Saludable84 said:


> Made a little APB purchase. Just a little
> Also went through inventory.
> 
> My cart is justified
> 
> Until next week


I want to get the subscription box from APB but have been too lazy to clear my cart and make a separate purchase smh...

What chu get?


----------



## rileypak

@NaturallyATLPCH 
It was a chore clearing out my cart to get that sub box...but I really wanted it so I toughed it out


----------



## bajandoc86

CeeLex33 said:


> Yessssssss! Thought you would like those! She has a few limited edition scents for BF that you might like. Frosted Sugar Plum, Pomegranate Vanilla and Sweet Potato Marshmallow



Which vendor/product is this?!? I need to know! Whatever is it I want one that smells like those scents!

Thanks for your thoughts and wishes ladies! Y'all are the best


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

rileypak said:


> @NaturallyATLPCH
> It was a chore clearing out my cart to get that sub box...but I really wanted it so I *toughed* *it out*



I know it was hard girlie .


----------



## flyygirlll2

I just saw the email from Komaza stating  that they won't be having a sale for BF due to Jen being diagnosed with Stage  IV Secondary Breast  Cancer .  They will still be taking orders and shipping things out. I'll be keeping her in my thoughts and prayers.

ETA-My bad,  I'm just now seeing the thread on it.


----------



## Saludable84

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> I want to get the subscription box from APB but have been too lazy to clear my cart and make a separate purchase smh...
> 
> What chu get?



I just did buy it now. You can't use your code. At least that's what it says in the listing.

ETA: hair


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@NaturallyATLPCH Thanks for the tip again about Kinky Kashmere.  Imma listen one day.

@rileypak I need your feedback about CRN Morrocan Pear?  It's still on my BF List.

@CeeLex33 I did not see the Limited Edition Scents *lurking at werk*


----------



## CeeLex33

@bajandoc86

It's Cream and Coco- not sure yet what products these will be available in yet


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@bajandoc86 
Have a Great Time!


----------



## CeeLex33

IDareT'sHair said:


> @CeeLex33 I did not see the Limited Edition Scents *lurking at werk*



It's was listed in her FB Group... hopefully she will post a teaser as we get closer!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72 said:


> *I think I mentioned this before but I need to cut the fool BF to New Years to get my stash to where it needs to be*.


@Shay72 
GO SHAY! GO SHAY! GO SHAY! *drops it low and does a booty pop*


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I think these Sales are trickling in very slowly.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I decided to pull out CRN's Moroccan Pear to use as a Final R/O tomorrow to see if stays on my BF list or comes off in lieu of something else.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@CeeLex33
You seen anything yet, from "our boy" Baby Bubba Bel Nouvo?  Try saying that fast 3 times.


----------



## CeeLex33

IDareT'sHair said:


> @CeeLex33
> You seen anything yet, from "our boy" Baby Bubba Bel Nouvo?  Try saying that fast 3 times.



Nope! I see Hattache should have the Amaretto and other Limited Edition Buttercreams for BF tho.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

IDareT'sHair said:


> I think these Sales are trickling in very slowly.


This is true.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

CeeLex33 said:


> *Nope! I see Hattache should have the Amaretto and other Limited Edition Buttercreams for BF tho.*


@CeeLex33 
WOW!  Thanks!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Saludable84 
How's your Scalp Feeling?

I see you made your BeeMine Purchase.  Good Job!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@CeeLex33
Glad Hattache will have it in Stock.  I want the Amaretto.  I don't think I want the Bl.ack.berry Mint or whatever that is.

I still think My Loux had the best Sale on BN Hair Cream.


----------



## rileypak

@IDareT'sHair 
The Moroccan Pear Conditioning Custard is a no for me. Not conditioning enough for my hair as a rinse out.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> *The Moroccan Pear Conditioning Custard is a no for me. Not conditioning enough for my hair as a rinse out.*


@rileypak
What????  Interesting.  It gets really great reviews.  I pulled it out for tomorrow. 

It smells goodt.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@CeeLex33
Gone mosey on over to Hattache and take a look around.

I will be 'testing' out Le' Moka DC'er tomorrow too. 

When do you plan to try it out?


----------



## CeeLex33

IDareT'sHair said:


> @CeeLex33
> Glad Hattache will have it in Stock.  I want the Amaretto.  I don't think I want the Bl.ack.berry Mint or whatever that is.
> I still think My Loux had the best Sale on BN Hair Cream.



YES! Totally agree- My Loux was the best!  I miss them 
I was so glad to see that Hattache will have them- so I won't have to be ordering from 70-11 different places.  Matter of fact let me make a cart there and see what other goodies I can find!


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

Hmmmm, trying to decide if I want to DC with KJ Naturals or Naturale Grow Bamboo and Silk this weekend.
I could do a side by side.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

IDareT'sHair said:


> @CeeLex33
> Gone mosey on over to *Hattache* and take a look around.
> 
> I will be 'testing' out Le' Moka DC'er tomorrow too.
> 
> When do you plan to try it out?


I think I'll go to Hattache over my break...for research purposes


----------



## CeeLex33

@IDareT'sHair I'm going to use Le Moka next wash day (I plan on straightening then as well) and will def let you know! I should do a side by side comparison with the Bekura Cacao while I'm at it hhmmmm...


----------



## CeeLex33

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> I think I'll go to Hattache over my break...for research purposes



I got a mock cart going now, I wonder what the BF deal will be this year???


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@CeeLex33
I noticed Hattache has both Creams OOS.

OAN:  A side by side comparison would be interesting research.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> *I think I'll go to Hattache over my break...for research purposes *


@NaturallyATLPCH 
That would be a nice research project!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I feel like buying a little something.  NOOOOOO I'm not buying any Tukka.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

IDareT'sHair said:


> I feel like buying a little something.  NOOOOOO I'm not buying any Tukka.


Me too. I want to buy something. And I prolly will lol...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> *Me too. I want to buy something. And I prolly will lol...*


@NaturallyATLPCH
What you gettin'? 

Is Sarenzo's Sale over?


----------



## flyygirlll2

I bought Tamanu Oil, Kukui(sp?) Oil, and Argan Oil to try  oil rinsing with.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

flyygirlll2 said:


> *I bought Tamanu Oil, Kukui(sp?) Oil, and Argan Oil to try  oil rinsing with.*


@flyygirlll2 
Nice Selection. 

I've never had the Tamanu Oil before.  I've had it other products, but never an Oil.

Please let me know what it's like!


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

IDareT'sHair said:


> @NaturallyATLPCH
> What you gettin'?
> 
> Is Sarenzo's Sale over?


Well, I did get some Sarenzo earlier this week. More soaps, body stuff, etc.
I do have a Peach/Lavender scented and Strawberry Babassu Creamy Hair Milk from NurCreations since the shipping for them is reasonable .

Q2 Naturals has a 25% off sale going on also. Somebody it's gettin my coins soon lol...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Not sure what I want to get? 

@NaturallyATLPCH


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Golden75 
Did you get any of that $6 Tukka Naturals Le' Moka Ms. G? 

You know...for research purposes.

You got that list tight & right?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Welp. 

If Hattache comes through with restockin the BN Creams, it looks like the majority of my stuff will possibly come from Hattache.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

IDareT'sHair said:


> Not sure what I want to get?
> 
> @NaturallyATLPCH


I'm gone get the NurCreations hair milks. Again, for...research purposes lol...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@NaturallyATLPCH
I was gonna snatch up a BoBeam Coconut Cream DC'er, but I think the Sale is over.  *crap*

That one little purchase woulda' got me right tonight.


----------



## Saludable84

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Saludable84
> How's your Scalp Feeling?
> 
> I see you made your BeeMine Purchase.  Good Job!



It's holding up very well. Thank you. I think I needed poo. I've had no itching. 

We not gonna talk about that purchase. I have a feeling it's going to make its way back into staple status.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Saludable84 said:


> *We not gonna talk about that purchase. I have a feeling it's going to make its way back into staple status.*


@Saludable84
IKR?

I may not mention it often, but I always keep a Jar in my Stash.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Saludable84 @NaturallyATLPCH @rileypak @flyygirlll2
And all you other APB Heads......how do you enter both Codes?

When I've purchased from her, the prices are already marked and you enter the LHCF.

So, when there are x2 separate codes, how do you enter them?

@Shay72


----------



## Shay72

@IDareT'sHair 
IIRC Sarenzo sale is until 11/28. The percentage changed from 35% to 30% now.


----------



## flyygirlll2

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Saludable84 @NaturallyATLPCH @rileypak @flyygirlll2
> And all you other APB Heads......how do you enter both Codes?
> 
> When I've purchased from her, the prices are already marked and you enter the LHCF.
> 
> So, when there are x2 separate codes, how do you enter them?
> 
> @Shay72


Hmmm... good question.  IIRC I've only tried it with one code since the price was already reflected in the sale at the time.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Claudie will be having 25%-40% BF.  Prices will be marked.  11/24 9:00 p.m. until 11:59 11/26 p.m.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

flyygirlll2 said:


> *Hmmm... good question.  IIRC I've only tried it with one code since the price was already reflected in the sale at the time.*


@flyygirlll2
Right!  That's what I'm familiar with.  I wasn't sure how you entered both codes or if it is possible.

@Shay72


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72 said:


> *The percentage changed from 35% to 30% now.*


@Shay72
Same Code?

Wait!  Lemme back up.  I haven't even received my 1st order.


----------



## flyygirlll2

@IDareT'sHair  Yeah, I'm not sure if we're able to do that. I know some vendors allow codes to be combined though. Maybe someone can take a leap and ask her .


----------



## Shay72

@IDareT'sHair 
Yes


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

@IDareT'sHair from my experience, you cannot enter two codes. If it's already marked down you can, but you can only enter one code at a time.
And Sarenzo's 35% off lasted until November 11. Which is bull. Why not keep it at 35%?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

flyygirlll2 said:


> *Yeah, I'm not sure if we're able to do that. I know some vendors allow codes to be combined though. Maybe someone can take a leap and ask her *.


@flyygirlll2
I thought someone upthread was dancing around because they were gone use both discounts? 

That probably only applies if the prices are marked already.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> *from my experience, you cannot enter two codes. If it's already marked down you can, but you can only enter one code at a time.*


@NaturallyATLPCH
Right.  That's what I thought.

Yeah, I ain't gettin' no more Sarenzo.  I spent a grip with them and I am waiting on my order.


----------



## Shay72

Of course now that I know there is a code its looking like I won't be able to use it. I noticed before in the sale notice she would say you could combine with other discounts and I was like "what is she talking bout?". Oh well it won't change my order.


----------



## Saludable84

So, I'm going to try the Le'Moka this weekend. Why? Because I want to by more and justify this purchase 
So far I love the texture and smell. I'm really hoping it works. 

@IDareT'sHair i used to keep a jar, but it was too much. 16oz jar will make it a hit.


----------



## rileypak

rileypak said:


> @IDareT'sHair
> The Moroccan Pear Conditioning Custard is a no for me. Not conditioning enough for my hair as a rinse out.



@IDareT'sHair 
Let me revise my statement:
For anyone who washes more than once a week, the Conditioning Custard is a buy. My hair was very soft and moisturized enough for two days. But by the third day, my hair began to start feeling dry and by the fifth day, it was almost parched.
Frequent washers, it's a buy.
Infrequent washers like me, skip it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Shay72
My experience has always been, if the prices were already marked. 

I remember seeing that too, that you can combine discounts, but I don't buy enough from her or on a regular basis to know all the "ends & outs".

I primarily buy something in the Spring (M-Day) and around this time.


----------



## Saludable84

@IDareT'sHair ive only been able to use one code. When she had the B1G1 sale, the prices were already factored so you could use your code, but when it's a % offering, just one code. The subscription box said no codes so I didn't even try.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> *Let me revise my statement:*
> *For anyone who washes more than once a week, the Conditioning Custard is a buy. My hair was very soft and moisturized enough for two days. But by the third day, my hair began to start feeling dry and by the fifth day, it was almost parched.  Frequent washers, it's a buy.  Infrequent washers like me, skip it.*


@rileypak
I went back and watched a couple YT reviews too, from other PJs.

Knowing me....I'll prolly like it.

I mean afterall, I ended up liking Bekura Cacao Bark, which folks didn't like.

ETA:  Going back to add it to my Cart.


----------



## flyygirlll2

@rileypak Thanks for the review. I'm not a frequent washer and prefer products that will keep my hair moisturised for more than just 2-3 days.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@NaturallyATLPCH @flyygirlll2 @Saludable84 @rileypak

Thanks Ladies!  I knew you all would have all the Deets!

@Shay72


----------



## Shay72

Subscription boxes scare me. I've been back & forth about one from Sarenzo and now APB has one. I might go for it though because I don't think you can go wrong with Sarenzo bath & body products. I also think APB is on point with hair products. We shall see.


----------



## rileypak

flyygirlll2 said:


> @rileypak Thanks for the review. I'm not a frequent washer and prefer products that will keep my hair moisturised for more than just 2-3 days.



Same as me. 
Once a week wash, sometimes biweekly, I need products to go the distance for my habits.


----------



## Saludable84

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> @IDareT'sHair from my experience, you cannot enter two codes. If it's already marked down you can, but you can only enter one code at a time.
> And Sarenzo's 35% off lasted until November 11. Which is bull. Why not keep it at 35%?



I didn't like that either. It didn't make any sense. Like, why change it? Maybe some method there I can't figure or to manage sales. I ordered anyway, got my Cleansing honey and creamy oils, but I planned on spending more with the 35 and scaled back with the 30. I should have just purchased last week, but my blood sugar was too low. 

Let's see how I feel about another purchase over the weekend.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

IDareT'sHair said:


> *ETA:  Going back to add it to my Cart.*



@rileypak


----------



## Saludable84

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak
> I went back and watched a couple YT reviews too, from other PJs.
> 
> *Knowing me....I'll prolly like it.
> 
> I mean afterall, I ended up liking Bekura Cacao Bark, which folks didn't like.*
> 
> ETA:  Going back to add it to my Cart.


----------



## rileypak

*Used up*
x1 APB Ultra Conditioning Souffle (x1 backup, likely repurchase if my hair is happy this week)


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Saludable84 said:


>


@Saludable84 
I know Gurl!  I did.  I like it.

We will both be using Tukka tomorrow.  We will hafta' compare notes.


----------



## CeeLex33

Hey- did ya'll know Hairitage Hydration is back?!? She has a new name and new Etsy shop: 
https://www.etsy.com/shop/TheHydration


----------



## Saludable84

Shay72 said:


> Subscription boxes scare me. I've been back & forth about one from Sarenzo and now APB has one. I might go for it though because I don't think you can go wrong with Sarenzo bath & body products. I also think APB is on point with hair products. We shall see.



I opted out of Sarenzo because they don't know the scents of the subscription box. How do you not know the scents? And I would sincerely hate to end up with a scent I would hate. I personally hate fruity smells, and will not use them if I can't tolerate it. For example, I experimented with Lemon Cookie and it smells like fruit loops. I use it on DS. Scents are a big chance to take. 

I like Scents of Morocco and Sexy, but those are strong smells. 

I don't think you can go wrong with APB. Even the scents I don't like are light enough for me to tolerate. Between hair and body and that price, it's a fair gamble.


----------



## Saludable84

CeeLex33 said:


> Hey- did ya'll know Hairitage Hydration is back?!? She has a new name and new Etsy shop:
> https://www.etsy.com/shop/TheHydration



Found out a few weeks ago. I'm not sure I'm ready for Devon or Sheena or whatever she goes by now, but I loved her stuff


----------



## IDareT'sHair

CeeLex33 said:


> *Hey- did ya'll know Hairitage Hydration is back?!? She has a new name and new Etsy shop*:
> https://www.etsy.com/shop/TheHydration


@CeeLex33
Yep.  Somebody posted it upthread.  She only had x1 product tho' (when I looked last week).  Lemme click on this lank.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Shay72 @Saludable84
Speaking of Subscription Boxes - I didn't want Sarenzo picking the scents for me, so I passed.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@CeeLex33 @Shay72 
Ya'll got me changing up some stuff on my BF list to accommodate J. Monique Naturals.

I 'use to' buy from her all the time.


----------



## rileypak

She added some more things to the shop but I'm like @Saludable84 I don't think I'm ready to dive back into her products


----------



## IDareT'sHair

DANG! 

Why is Jar of Joe $40  @Beamodel @divachyk  We were just discussing this product a couple days ago.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Speaking of Jar of Joe - I put it back in the Fridge after a couple swipes.  I must hold on to this.

Still Salty that Liquid Gold discontinued their version, which was a perfect "Dupe"


----------



## CeeLex33

JUST WOW! I wish her the best but I'm not ready for the shenanigans. $40 for Jar of Joe is MADNESS


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@CeeLex33 
Here's what I have in my Mock J Monique Cart:
x1 Wheatgrass & Spinach
x1 Dead Sea Mask (16oz)
x1 Burdock Root & Nettle
x1 Peppermint & Cherry Bark Pre-Poo


----------



## Saludable84

I just saw the jar of joe. She playing. She know people will want it too.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

CeeLex33 said:


> *$40 for Jar of Joe is MADNESS*


@CeeLex33
Oh I know. Sheer Tomfoolery.
That made me feel some kinda way.  Like she was lurking......

Because we were going on & on about how much we missed it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Saludable84 said:


> *She playing. She know people will want it too*.


@Saludable84
Um...At least it could have been 16oz's. *cough*


----------



## CeeLex33

@IDareT'sHair 
NICE cart! I have:
Triple Seaweed
Wheatgrass & Spinach
Hibiscus & Broccoli
Bentonite & Rhassoul Detox


----------



## IDareT'sHair

CeeLex33 said:


> NICE cart! I have:
> Triple Seaweed
> Wheatgrass & Spinach
> *Hibiscus & Broccoli
> Bentonite & Rhassoul Detox*


@CeeLex33
I thought long & hard about these two.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@CeeLex33
I couldn't decide between the Rhassoul & Bentonite OR the Dead Sea Mask.


----------



## CeeLex33

If she does 40-50% again this year *insert Birdman hands* then it's on! 
#treatyoself


----------



## Saludable84

IDareT'sHair said:


> @CeeLex33
> Oh I know. Sheer Tomfoolery.
> That made me feel some kinda way.  Like she was lurking......
> 
> Because we were going on & on about how much we missed it.



Well someone told her about us on her FB page, so I'm sure she did lurk. 

She may have hated us, but she definitely lurks now. 

And Marshmallow clouds was another one of my favorites.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

CeeLex33 said:


> *If she does 40-50% again this year *insert Birdman hands* then it's on! *
> *#treatyoself*


@CeeLex33
I'm here for it!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Saludable84 said:


> Well someone told her about us on her FB page, so I'm sure she did lurk.
> 
> *She may have hated us, but she definitely lurks now. *
> 
> And Marshmallow clouds was another one of my favorites.


@Saludable84
Well, I would hope she didn't "Hate US???"

I was a very good customer.  So, I don't feel that way.  Even after her BF mishap/meltdown.

However, I did back away from spending.


----------



## flyygirlll2

I'm weak at her listing JOJ for $40?! ...... no ma'am.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair said:


> DANG!
> 
> Why is Jar of Joe $40  @Beamodel @divachyk  We were just discussing this product a couple days ago.



Holy Moley. I thought an 8oz was cheaper. Well I still have my two jars I'm holding on to plus my liquid gold Java butter too.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel said:


> *Holy Moley. I thought an 8oz was cheaper. Well I still have my two jars I'm holding on to plus my liquid gold Java butter too.*


@Beamodel
Gurl....after that discussion we were having, I went and stuck mine right back in the fridge after a couple light-handed Beamodel style-swipes.  

You know you do.

It still felt and smelled just as wonderful as ever.

I still have that 8oz and a jar of Liquid Gold's Java.


----------



## flyygirlll2

rileypak said:


> Same as me.
> Once a week wash, sometimes biweekly, I need products to go the distance for my habits.



This. #teamkeepmoisturein4aweekor2 I don't have time for subpar products. You saved me that extra keystroke with hitting paynah.


----------



## Saludable84

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Saludable84
> Well, I would hope she didn't "Hate US???"
> 
> I was a very good customer.  So, I don't feel that way.  Even after her BF mishap/meltdown.
> 
> However, I did back away from spending.



Her FB page was lit. Basically, she had a poster who was on here and told her that we were upset at her. They were both laughing about it. Devon felt like our rants were nothing and we need to get over it. She really didn't care. Was even posting people on here addresses (I recognized a few because I swapped regularly back then).  

Then, she started crying about the paypal disputes. 

Suddenly we were affecting her sales. She was pissed. She started taking down pictures and deleting posts. 

And in all fairness, we were all good customers and she sold good products. She just needed to break away from that ghetto girl attitude and grow some patience. I'm sure had it not escalated, we would have forgiven her. But after lurking her personal and business page. I'm just not ready for her again.


----------



## CeeLex33

This right here ^^^ YES YES YES!!! I still have a few goodies I've been savoring from her that I need to use up too. Good for her for tying to start over- hopefully she will do things better this time around.... BUT not looking like it with a $40.00 price tag on Jar of Joe. 
Especially for a comeback attempt?!?


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Beamodel
> Gurl....after that discussion we were having, I went and stuck mine right back in the fridge after a couple light-handed Beamodel style-swipes.
> 
> You know you do.
> 
> It still felt and smelled just as wonderful as ever.
> 
> I still have that 8oz and a jar of Liquid Gold's Java.



Lol. Mines smell amazing still too.


----------



## Saludable84

CeeLex33 said:


> This right here ^^^ YES YES YES!!! I still have a few goodies I've been savoring from her that I need to use up too. Good for her for tying to start over- hopefully she will do things better this time around.... BUT not looking like it with a $40.00 price tag on Jar of Joe.
> Especially for a comeback attempt?!?



My biggest regret was giving my stuff away thinking "I'm going to order more BF...."


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Saludable84 
Yeah, folks went HAM on her that particular BF.  And she did too.

Over here in this thread (primarily) with the folks who were posting in here back then, we didn't take part in the dragging --- for the most part.

And we wondered if all those folks that were going all in, had even ever purchased anything from her?  It was over the top, but her antics were too. (the kitchen, the guy making stuff, the broken conditioner, the whole nine)

I don't even want to relive that drama again.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Beamodel
I wish I had more Sprout, Jar of Joe and that Fruit Punch or whatever it was called?

And that one Honey Lotion.  I can't think of the name of it right now.


----------



## Beamodel

I have the big city punch still. Carrot frosting (2) and a few other things. 

Oh the cleansing conditioner we liked too.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

IDareT'sHair said:


> *And that one Honey Lotion.  I can't think of the name of it right now.*



@Beamodel


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel said:


> *I have the big city punch still. Carrot frosting (2) and a few other things. *
> 
> Oh the cleansing conditioner we liked too.



@Beamodel 
OMGeeeeee Yasssss.....

Big City Punch and that Carrot Frosting.  Lawd....That Carrot Frosting.


----------



## Saludable84

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Beamodel
> I wish I had more Sprout, Jar of Joe and that Fruit Punch or whatever it was called?
> 
> And that one Honey Lotion.  I can't think of the name of it right now.



I wasn't here, I was in the vendor thread. That's how I figured it was someone on here because you cannot see the vendor thread and she quoted something said there. Some people hadnt purchased but others did. 

She posted the punch. That was in my cart too  she's playing too much and hurting my feelings at the same time.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Saludable84 said:


> *My biggest regret was giving my stuff away thinking "I'm going to order more BF...."*



@Saludable84 
I think mine was: Blowing through products not knowing it was all going to come to an abrupt end.


----------



## CeeLex33

I just finished my Big City Punch a few months back. I still have Carrot Cake Frosting, Liquid Gold Cake Batter Lotion, Mango Tango Butter and something else


----------



## IDareT'sHair

CeeLex33 said:


> *This right here ^^^ YES YES YES!!! I still have a few goodies I've been savoring from her that I need to use up too.* Good for her for tying to start over- hopefully she will do things better this time around.... *BUT not looking like it with a $40.00 price tag on Jar of Joe.
> Especially for a comeback attempt?!?*


@CeeLex33
Me Too!  Savoring Girl.  Savoring.

I think I used up my last 8oz Sprout this Summer. 

Man I hated to see that one go.

Yeah, not understanding the $40.00.  That is unrealistic.  I "think" I was paying $24.00 with a certain % off.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

CeeLex33 said:


> I just finished my Big City Punch a few months back. I still have Carrot Cake Frosting, *Liquid Gold Cake Batter* Lotion, Mango Tango Butter and something else



@CeeLex33 
This is the one I couldn't think of. 

And yes, there was a Mango-Tango.


----------



## Saludable84

Posted by Devon herself:

Hey y'all.  Yall picked the most popular items for black Friday so here your are.  Thank y'all for your help

If you would like and invoice to pre order please text me at 7702880228  or send me a message on etsy. I will send you an invoice with 20% off for the pre sale.  The Black Friday sale will be 15% off.  

Thanks and please share. 

http://etsy.me/2fNV3aw


----------



## flyygirlll2

it's too bad because I did have a JOJ but I gave it to one of my friends a long time ago. I did love the Coconut Marshmallow Mouisturiser and her mouisturizing spritz.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@CeeLex33 @Beamodel @flyygirlll2 @Saludable84

It's so unfortunate, for various reasons - Folks have moved on.  (The OG PJ's)

Maybe she'll capture a whole new following.


----------



## CeeLex33

@Saludable84


----------



## flyygirlll2

I can't get over that $40 price tag though, and for an 8 0z? Cray


----------



## IDareT'sHair

OAN:  I emailed HV to inquire about their BF deets.  *cough*


----------



## Saludable84

CeeLex33 said:


> @Saludable84



That gave me a flashback of Bianca


----------



## IDareT'sHair

1 more thing:

That Carrot Frosting and Liquid Cake Batter was all that.


----------



## flyygirlll2

IDareT'sHair said:


> OAN:  I emailed HV to inquire about their BF deets.  *cough*



Speaking of HV, I never received an email about them adding the MoistPro  like she said she would.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Saludable84 said:


> *That gave me a flashback of Bianca*


@Saludable84 
Clawd....don't go there.  You're killing me. 

I never did get my other Greaseless Moisture from her.


----------



## CeeLex33

These vendors are all waiting till the last possible minute to share the BF sale deets


----------



## IDareT'sHair

CeeLex33 said:


> *These vendors are all waiting till the last possible minute to share the BF sale deets*


@CeeLex33
For Real!  They need to stop messing with me.

I'll be done moved on and bought other non-related items with the BF money I've set-aside.

Seriously.  I could actually go until M-Day.  They keep messing around.


----------



## Saludable84

IDareT'sHair said:


> @CeeLex33
> For Real!  They need to stop messing with me.
> 
> *I'll be done moved on and bought other non-related items with the BF money I've set-aside.*
> 
> Seriously.  I could actually go until M-Day.  They keep messing around.



The.gap already got me with 50% off. Only APB and Jakeala serious about these corners right now. 

I haven't had HV in years. They need to come on.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Saludable84 said:


> *The.gap already got me with 50% off. Only APB and Jakeala serious about these corners right now.  I haven't had HV in years. They need to come on.*


@Saludable84
Yeah....I've been picking up stuff here & there too from miscellaneous places.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Saludable84 
I love HV. 

 I can always pick up what I 'want'/need hopefully at Hattache (if I choose to reup on some stuff).


----------



## CeeLex33

BF looking like: 
APB, Jakeala, Hattache, Cream & Coco and possibly J Monique. 
We'll see what happens once more sale deets are announced.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@CeeLex33 
Nice and Concise.  Mine is still all


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@CeeLex33 @Saludable84 
Right now ST'icals isn't on my current list, but could very well end up on it depending on her Discount.


----------



## CeeLex33

@IDareT'sHair
I'm sure I'll have some one offs- especially if the discount is RIGHT.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@rileypak @shawnyblazes I see Hattche has Up North Naturals and @MileHighDiva Mane Choice.


----------



## rileypak

I'm still good as far as hair stuff for BF:
APB (my largest cart so far ), Hattache, Komaza Care, Soultanicals (discount dependent), and MyHoneyChild (I needs more Sophia's Hair Grease for the spring & summer ).

Now skin.care and technology though...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@CeeLex33 
I see Hattche is previewing BN new Fall Hair Cream Scents now on their site.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@CeeLex33

See...that's the thing.  We do "Treat Yo'self"

That's our Mantra over here in these parts and that's the problem.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@MileHighDiva
I know you are looking for the Egyptian line.


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> We do "*Treat Yo'self*"



Always


----------



## CeeLex33

IDareT'sHair said:


> @CeeLex33
> I see Hattche is previewing BN new Fall Hair Cream Scents now on their site.



Hattache is a definite  I want some CRN Ajani and they have it in stock!


----------



## MileHighDiva

I see CM didn't do their grey sale this year.  Looks like they're running a traditional BF/CM sale this year.


----------



## divachyk

$40 for Joe - to that I say, girl bye.

@IDareT'sHair, got my clips today. They are small and I had to wrestle to get them on my twists. I like the concept. Maybe I need to make my twists smaller.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Thank you @IDareT'sHair  that might make a big difference if I shop with Hattache


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

HH...in my Color Purple voice "Heyal naw..."
I'm going to by pass NurCreations and get the APB subscription box.
I forgot about 4Bella Naturals for BF . Adding her to the list.


----------



## Shay72

Is the creamy oil from Sarenzo consistency different in the hair vs the body version. I'm asking because the body one is lotion like and I love it. Trying Jakeala's today which is actually a creamy oil consistency. Which I like so far. I found another Sarenzo creamy oil but taking a break from it while I try Jakeala's.


----------



## Saludable84

Morning beautiful people!


----------



## Saludable84

Someone posted in RT about a $90 cart and 5.99 shipping. If komaza is not having a sale, that's my current concern as well. I will just buy two items ($30) and the shipping will be about $7.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

Good late morning all!
Hey @Saludable84 , what's good my dear?


----------



## rileypak

Shay72 said:


> Is the creamy oil from Sarenzo consistency different in the hair vs the body version. I'm asking because the body one is lotion like and I love it.



Think the only difference is scent offerings.


----------



## rileypak

Morning all!


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

rileypak said:


> Morning all!


Heeeey @rileypak


----------



## flyygirlll2

Morning Ladies!

I used APB's Ayurvedic Cleansing Conditioner this morning and I'm now DC'ing with the Ayurvedic Mud Mask.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

I have created another Sarenzo cart with 18 bars of various clay soaps. I love how silky those soaps lather on and cleanse. Haven't hit pay nah yet but more than likely will.

Durn 5% discount reduction .

I've also scaled back my APB cart just a tad to create room for the subscription box stuff .


----------



## rileypak

I added to my APB cart this morning


----------



## CeeLex33

Mawnin/Afternoon!


----------



## Saludable84

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> Good late morning all!
> Hey @Saludable84 , what's good my dear?



Impatiently waiting for Friday


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

rileypak said:


> I added to my APB cart this morning


I made a few adjustments as well. Keeping it under $200 .


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

Saludable84 said:


> Impatiently waiting for Friday


Part of me is too.
But the other part of me is saying stop, because that means your vacay is over .


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

I've taken 4Bella Naturals off the list. Her stuff looks good, but doesn't really wow me like it used to.
I would really like to see what Darcy's is going to do. She's got new labels and everything.


----------



## Saludable84

rileypak said:


> I added to my APB cart this morning



I needed to scale that cart back bad. It was getting terrible. I ordered the box Thursday. Got the lotion you suggested and the agave Cleanser. My cart will actually be under $100 (barely) with shipping after the discount. 

Since I got the hair box, I can take out most of the conditioners. I'm sure I won't hate whatever I get.


----------



## Saludable84

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> I've taken 4Bella Naturals off the list. Her stuff looks good, but doesn't really wow me like it used to.
> I would really like to see what *Darcy's* is going to do. She's got new labels and everything.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

CeeLex33 said:


> Mawnin/Afternoon!


Heeeey @CeeLex33 and @flyygirlll2


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

Saludable84 said:


> I needed to scale that cart back bad. It was getting terrible. I ordered the box Thursday. Got the lotion you suggested and the agave Cleanser. My cart will actually be under $100 (barely) with shipping after the discount.
> 
> Since I got the hair box,* I can take out most of the conditioners*. I'm sure I won't hate whatever I get.



Good point. I can reduce the quantities down to one. Maybe lol...
All I have in there are Pumpkin DCs and USC.


----------



## bajandoc86

Heller ladies! Happy Weekend!


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

bajandoc86 said:


> Heller ladies! Happy Weekend!


Heeeey @bajandoc86 ! You made it to your destination safely?


----------



## Saludable84

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> Good point. I can reduce the quantities down to one. Maybe lol...
> All I have in there are Pumpkin DCs and USC.


 
I went through inventory. I have 7 UCS I think and 2 Pumpkin in my closet. So I have one of each right now in my cart. I want to stick to those and Ayurvedic masks and that's it. I don't need variety. I need what works. 

My hair is getting too long and it doesn't have time for games


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

So my first Sarenzo order came. 1/3 of the creamy oil in one of the bundles I ordered came out .
Now I'm curious if the creamy oils I ordered the second time will come in tact .


----------



## CeeLex33

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> So my first Sarenzo order came. 1/3 of the creamy oil in one of the bundles I ordered came out .
> Now I'm curious if the creamy oils I ordered the second time will come in tact .




NOOOOOOOOOO! UGH


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

CeeLex33 said:


> NOOOOOOOOOO! UGH


I very rarely purchase in large quantities from them but when I do, their need for packaging improvements start showing.
They need to start double and triple bubble wrapping things instead of putting them in the mailing box with little to no protection of your items. 
If there is anything wrong with my creamy oils when they get here, I am contacting customer service with pictures.


----------



## Beamodel

Made another Sarenzo purchase:

Soaps
- Amber Vanilla
- Carmelized Praline
- Pumpkin Pancake


----------



## bajandoc86

@NaturallyATLPCH yes! Thanks for asking  We just checked in. The hotel is lovely! I am happy we chose this one.


----------



## Saludable84

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> So my first Sarenzo order came. 1/3 of the creamy oil in one of the bundles I ordered came out .
> Now I'm curious if the creamy oils I ordered the second time will come in tact .



Omg!

They weren't bubble wrapped?

ETA: read the second post. I've never made large purchases from them but I have had the envelope stuffed in my mailbox. For items that fragile, if your not going to pack them right, put them in a box.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Shay72
Hey Lady!  

I use the body one on my Hair.  I did not see a difference between the two.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@NaturallyATLPCH
I haven't even received a shipping notice for Sarenzo?  Did you get a ship notice or did it just "appear"?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@CeeLex33
I love CRN's Ajani Balm as well.


----------



## Shay72

Thanks @rileypak and @IDareT'sHair 

I see products keep getting added at APB....


----------



## rileypak

She listed a protein treatment!!!
It's already in the cart


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Shay72 @CeeLex33 

I heard back from J.Monique.  Her Sale starts Tuesday.  *cough* yep.  I emailed her. #noshame.

She added x3 New Products:
Charcoal Deep Conditioner
Heavy Moisture Crème
Coffee Butter DC'er w/Tamanu Butter

Looks like I'm all in for this right here!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

So, it looks like my Carts are all doing flip-flops!


----------



## flyygirlll2

Well dang... let me go and mosey on over to APB .

I've scaled back that cart cause I want to buy other stuff that are non hair related.


----------



## Shay72

rileypak said:


> She listed a protein treatment!!!
> It's already in the cart


Yep that's what I was talking about. It's been added to my list.


----------



## CeeLex33

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Shay72 @CeeLex33
> 
> I heard back from J.Monique.  Her Sale starts Tuesday.  *cough* yep.  I emailed her. #noshame.
> 
> She added x3 New Products:
> Charcoal Deep Conditioner
> Heavy Moisture Crème
> Coffee Butter DC'er w/Tamanu Butter
> 
> Looks like I'm all in for this right here!



Yessssssss! I'll be looking at the Heavy Moisture Cream!!! Thanks Miss T!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

CeeLex33 said:


> *Yessssssss! I'll be looking at the Heavy Moisture Cream!!! Thanks Miss T!*


@CeeLex33
I definitely want the Coffee Butter DC'er and prolly the Charcoal one.

This particular vendor was no where on my BF durn list. 

Thanks to you & @Shay72 

In fact, I hadn't purchased from her since 2014.


----------



## Saludable84

rileypak said:


> She listed a protein treatment!!!
> It's already in the cart



Added! 

8oz btw.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@rileypak @Saludable84 @CeeLex33 @flyygirlll2
Did any one else receive their Sarenzo or get a ship notice from Sarenzo?


----------



## Saludable84

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak @Saludable84 @CeeLex33 @flyygirlll2
> Did any one else receive their Sarenzo or get a ship notice from Sarenzo?



I just ordered on Friday so based on that email I should receive a notice by Friday. If I don't, I'll forward their email about shipping to them with my order info.


----------



## flyygirlll2

@IDareT'sHair I had canceled my order when I couldn't substitute it for something else at the time. I would definitely shoot her an email if it's been a minute since you ordered.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Saludable84 @flyygirlll2
Thanks Ladies!  I am looking for anyone that order during that 35% off Sale when it 1st launched?

Lemme go check my "Status" on their site.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Used Up: x1 NG Jamaican Me Crazy Cleansing Conditioner x1 back up.
Used Up x1 Liter Cathy Howse UBH x2 Liter(s) back ups.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Both Sarenzo Orders said:  "Shipping" (not sure what that means?) *shrugs*


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@flyygirlll2 @divachyk 
I 'knew' our Hurr was gone be too thick for those durn claps!  I knew it!

ETA:  I still haven't received mine.  Lemme go convo them.


----------



## flyygirlll2

@IDareT'sHair So, Sarenzo shows "shipping" but there's no tracking #? 

Yeah, I would have to make pretty small twists for those things to take hold.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Yeah, I knew that was $3.99 down the drain! (no pun intended)

I don't know what happened to mine? 

I just filed a PP Dispute requesting a Refund.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I think I'll revisit NW21 tomorrow.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Getting ready to Steam with Tukka's Le'Moka.


----------



## Shay72

APB is almost knocking everyone else off my list. Right now I'm only getting APB and Jakeala. I will be getting Honey Handmade, J Monique, and Oyin but they have to wait until December and January. I'm getting closer and closer to purchasing that subscription box too.


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak @Saludable84 @CeeLex33 @flyygirlll2
> Did any one else receive their Sarenzo or get a ship notice from Sarenzo?



Nope. I ordered on the 11th.
Shouldn't be shipping until between the 2.3rd-2.5th if I'm remembering the email correctly.


----------



## Shay72

Let me go look at J Monique. She still gotta wait because she just got my money like a week ago.

Oh yeah I'm not taking butters or pomades into 2017. They're too much for my fine low porosity hair. They just sit.


----------



## rileypak

I think I'm going to just do APB, Hattache, and MyHoneyChild for BF. 
I have two skin.care carts and some technology I want to buy so I need to slow my roll...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72 said:


> *Oh yeah I'm not taking butters or pomades into 2017. They're too much for my fine low porosity hair. They just sit.*



@Shay72 

  What will you use?  Lotions?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> *Nope. I ordered on the 11th.*
> *Shouldn't be shipping until between the 2.3rd-2.5th if I'm remembering the email correctly.*


@rileypak 
I ordered on 11/7.


----------



## Shay72

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Shay72
> 
> What will you use?  Lotions?


@IDareT'sHair


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72 said:


> *Let me go look at J Monique. She still gotta wait because she just got my money like a week ago.*


@Shay72
Those new things I mentioned are not on her site yet. 

But I'll be looking for Sales deets on Tuesday.  If you hear anything, keep me posted.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Pffft. 

At the rate these sales are trickling in...I probably won't spend as much as I thought.  *sucks teef*


----------



## Saludable84

Shay72 said:


> APB is almost knocking everyone else off my list. *Right now I'm only getting APB and Jakeala*. I will be getting Honey Handmade, J Monique, and Oyin but they have to wait until December and January. I'm getting closer and closer to purchasing that subscription box too.



Likewise. I'm only adding BoBeam for the soap for DH. He insists.


----------



## Shay72

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Shay72
> Those new things I mentioned are not on her site yet.
> 
> But I'll be looking for Sales deets on Tuesday.  If you hear anything, keep me posted.


I will. I should get an email about the sale.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72 said:


> *I will. I should get an email about the sale.*


@Shay72 
Thanks Sis.

My Cart has totally changed.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Saludable84
I'll get something from BoBeam too. 

She's having 35%, so I'll pick up a DC'er from her.


----------



## Saludable84

rileypak said:


> Nope. I ordered on the 11th.
> Shouldn't be shipping until between the 2.3rd-2.5th if I'm remembering the email correctly.



I need to go reread it then because prior she started a new shipping procedure of one week turnaround.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Saludable84 
I just looked at the Shipping Schedule.  Mine is slated to ship 11/23-11/25.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Just finished Steaming with Tukka Le'Moka.  Naturally, I'll need to use both a few more times, but Tukka Le'Moka is interesting. 

Although it doesn't smell nearly as goodt as Bekura Cacao Bark, it is just as dense, but it is also a little slippy, making fairly detangling easy and despite its looks, easy to spread.

I was slightly disappointed with the lack of a delicious 'scent', but it definitely made up for that in actual performance.

Will keep this in heavy rotation, especially since I have so many Jars.


----------



## Saludable84

Checked Sarenzo shipping times. 

Almost built a cart


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Saludable84 said:


> *Checked Sarenzo shipping times.
> *
> *Almost built a cart *


@Saludable84
I was good, especially when I saw the amount I spent on those two orders.

They weren't even on my BF list.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Saludable84 
A lot of them folks waiting on Fri or Sat might miss me......


----------



## Saludable84

@IDareT'sHair Nice Review! 

Do you like both Le'Moka and Cacao Bark equally? Or would you prefer one over the other?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Saludable84
Truthfully, Imma hafta' use them both a few more times equally. 

W/O anything else.

ETA:  I'm about to rinse it out now.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

IDareT'sHair said:


> @NaturallyATLPCH
> I haven't even received a shipping notice for Sarenzo?  Did you get a ship notice or did it just "appear"?


I got an email saying my order was complete. I think it had a tracking number but I don't remember. I got my box a few days later @IDareT'sHair .


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

Shay72 said:


> Let me go look at J Monique. She still gotta wait because she just got my money like a week ago.
> 
> Oh yeah I'm not taking butters or pomades into 2017. They're too much for my fine low porosity hair. They just sit.


Lately I've been using butters just on my ends since I have fine low Po hair as well. It works great that way.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

IDareT'sHair said:


> Just finished Steaming with Tukka Le'Moka.  Naturally, I'll need to use both a few more times, but Tukka Le'Moka is interesting.
> 
> I was slightly disappointed with the lack of a delicious 'scent', but it definitely made up for that in actual performance.
> 
> Will keep this in heavy rotation, *especially since I have so many Jars.*


----------



## Shay72

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Saludable84
> I'll get something from BoBeam too.
> 
> She's having 35%, so I'll pick up a DC'er from her.


Oh maybe I'll get some face masks then. Thanks!


----------



## Shay72

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> Lately I've been using butters just on my ends since I have fine low Po hair as well. It works great that way.


Yeah I used to do this as well. I don't even do the LOC method anymore. I just feel that oils, pomades, and butters just weigh my hair down and leave it a greasy mess. I was leaving oil stains everywhere and I like my hair to be touchable . So for me the only way I use oils now is as a hot oil treatment because I know I can wash it out.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@NaturallyATLPCH 
Right now my status says:  "Shipping"?  Not sure what that means?  According to their site, it will ship 11/23 - 11/25


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Ut oh.  QB is doing 25% off for BF.  I might be in trouble.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@rileypak
So, I actually liked CRN Moroccan Pear Conditioning Custard. 

Why I always like stuff ya'll don't like?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@shawnyblazes

Um...where you see dat at?


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Email.  Code. BF16

Friday and Saturday only.  25th 26th. Ends Saturday at midnight. 


@IDareT'sHair


----------



## IDareT'sHair

shawnyblazes said:


> *Email.  Code. BF16
> Friday and Saturday only.  25th 26th. Ends Saturday at midnight. *


@shawnyblazes
I just left their site.  Thank you Sis.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

IDareT'sHair said:


> @shawnyblazes
> I just left their site.  Thank you Sis.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@shawnyblazes @NaturallyATLPCH
All My "Mock Carts" are out of control.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

IDareT'sHair said:


> @shawnyblazes @NaturallyATLPCH
> All My "Mock Carts" are out of control.



I'm doing great.  Only two carts made. APB and Jakeala.

Depending on what Hattache has I'll get Camille Rose and up north there (if I get it) 

Thinking about Bobeam and QB. (real hard)


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@shawnyblazes 
My BF list is shifting to other things.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

IDareT'sHair said:


> @shawnyblazes @NaturallyATLPCH
> All My "Mock Carts" are out of control.


I finalized APB. Hitting Pay Nah on Sarenzo. Getting some Detangling Ghee and Alphabet Butter from QB. Soap and parfait from Jakeala. Maybe some Darcy's leave in.
Decided against the SLAPS since I have the 6 colors I wear the most anyhow.
Hmmmm...


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

IDareT'sHair said:


> @shawnyblazes
> My BF list is shifting to other things.


 ? Like?


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

IDareT'sHair said:


> @NaturallyATLPCH
> Right now my status says:  "Shipping"?  Not sure what that means?  According to their site, it will ship 11/23 - 11/25


It's on the way @IDareT'sHair .


----------



## IDareT'sHair

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> I finalized APB. Hitting Pay Nah on Sarenzo. *Getting some Detangling Ghee* and Alphabet Butter from QB. Soap and parfait from Jakeala. Maybe some Darcy's leave in.
> Decided against the SLAPS since I have the 6 colors I wear the most anyhow.
> Hmmmm...


@NaturallyATLPCH 
Yep!


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

Shay72 said:


> Yeah I used to do this as well. I don't even do the LOC method anymore. I just feel that oils, pomades, and butters just weigh my hair down and leave it a greasy mess. I was leaving oil stains everywhere and I like my hair to be touchable . So for me the only way I use oils now is as a hot oil treatment because I know I can wash it out.


I don't LOC either or use oils other than to prepoo or rinse out either. I don't even layer stuff lol...learned the hard way a creamy leave in works well alone or hair lotion. LOC is not made for fine haired curlies.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

shawnyblazes said:


> *? Like?*


@shawnyblazes
J. Monique Naturals (haven't purchased from since 2014)
LRC Shake & Go (re up)
Cream & Coco (Christ.mas Tinctures)

None of this stuff was on my original list.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

Y'all, APB don listed a keratin protein treatment. *adds it to cart*
OMG, my hair lurves keratin!


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

IDareT'sHair said:


> @shawnyblazes
> J. Monique Naturals (haven't purchased from since 2014)
> LRC Shake & Go (re up)
> Cream & Coco (Christ.mas Tinctures)
> 
> None of this stuff was on my original list.


I still have 4 jars of deep conditioners from JMonique.  Lol.  Just recently found in the closet. Smh.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

NaturallyATLPCH said:


>


@NaturallyATLPCH
IK!

I saw that earlier and they were talmbout it up thread.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

I also noticed that you can't get the APB gel custom scented anymore. Hmmmm, that was the beauty of getting it. I might still get it but I'm not sure now. I prolly don't need it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

shawnyblazes said:


> *I still have 4 jars of deep conditioners from JMonique.  Lol.  Just recently found in the closet. Smh*.



@shawnyblazes
She's adding:
Charcoal DC'er
Coffee Butter & Tamanu Butter DC'er
Heavy Moisture Cream

To her BF Line Up.  In my mock cart I have: Spinach & Wheatgrass, Burdock Root & Nettle, Dead Sea Mask and a Pre-Poo.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

shawnyblazes said:


> *I still have 4 jars of deep conditioners from JMonique.  Lol.  Just recently found in the closet. Smh*.


@shawnyblazes
Which ones do you have?


----------



## flyygirlll2

Hmmm... So QB has the 16 oz CTDG out of stock. I guess that's a sign that I need to have a seat. I honestly only need the AOHC and the BRBC since I'm surprisingly nearing empty on both.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@flyygirlll2
That's what I want too.  I'm sure it will be Back "In Stock" before BF. 

Actually, I expected all of them to show OOS.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I guess I need to save some room for ST'icals


----------



## flyygirlll2

I don't have much in my mock cart from Hattache and my APB cart is looking decent after scaling back a bit. I also have a few items in my Jakeala cart. So far, I'm doing good.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

flyygirlll2 said:


> *I don't have much in my mock cart from Hattache *and my APB cart is looking decent after scaling back a bit. I also have a few items in my Jakeala cart. So far, I'm doing good.


@flyygirlll2
Mine still look a mess.


----------



## flyygirlll2

IDareT'sHair said:


> @flyygirlll2
> That's what I want too.  I'm sure it will be Back "In Stock" before BF.
> 
> Actually, I expected all of them to show OOS.



Hopefully she'll restock it. I still have a good amount left of the CTDG. I would get it just to have as back up, but I can get by without it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

flyygirlll2 said:


> Hopefully she'll restock it. *I still have a good amount left of the CTDG.* I would get it just to have as back up, *but I can get by without it.*


@flyygirlll2 
I have about 1/2 of a 16oz Jar left.  Unfortunately I cannot.....


----------



## flyygirlll2

@IDareT'sHair It be like that sometimes lol. I only have 3 items in my cart. That Aztec Bentonite Clay, Bask & Bloom Brahmi Root Mask, and one Henna Sooq Gloss Bar. 

*Of course these may be subject to change*


----------



## IDareT'sHair

flyygirlll2 said:


> It be like that sometimes lol. I only have 3 items in my cart. That Aztec Bentonite Clay, *Bask & Bloom Brahmi Root Mask,* and one Henna Sooq Gloss Bar.  *Of course these may be subject to change*


@flyygirlll2
....Tis All.


----------



## flyygirlll2

IDareT'sHair said:


> @flyygirlll2
> ....Tis All.


I remember your rave reviews about this DC, that's why I added it. I'm debating about getting Alikay Lemongrass Leave in and one of the BN butters.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

flyygirlll2 said:


> I remember your rave reviews about this DC, that's why I added it. I'm debating about getting Alikay Lemongrass Leave in and *one of the BN butters.*


@flyygirlll2 
I want x2 of the BN Amaretto Butters.  You won't be disappointed with the Bask & Bloom Brahmi.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Used a few swipes of BN - Vanilla Buttercream


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak
> So, I actually liked CRN Moroccan Pear Conditioning Custard.
> 
> Why I always like stuff ya'll don't like?



That's why I revised my statement 
It would be nice for someone who washes their hair a lot.
For me, it was lovely for a day or two and then the thrill was gone


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

I thought about revisiting Bask and Bloom  , LACE, ah-hmm.
The Brahmi DC didn't wow me back then.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> I thought about revisiting Bask and Bloom  , LACE, ah-hmm.
> The Brahmi DC didn't wow me back then.


Welp, looked at the ingredients again. Avocado oil, no bueno.


----------



## divachyk

Where did you find the shipping schedule for Sarenzo @IDareT'sHair? My order just says shipping. I ordered on 9 Nov.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

divachyk said:


> Where did you find the shipping schedule for Sarenzo @IDareT'sHair? My order just says shipping. I ordered on 9 Nov.


It's on their site, on the first page @divachyk .


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

Saludable84 said:


> I just did buy it now. You can't use your code. At least that's what it says in the listing.
> 
> ETA: hair


Ummmmm...


----------



## Saludable84

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> Ummmmm...



Next time, I know. I was going to put it in, but I didn't want to play games either being that the listing said no codes. I also thought to myself "it's exactly $25"

I can see myself purchasing it again, so I won't cry too much.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

Saludable84 said:


> Next time, I know. I was going to put it in, but I didn't want to play games either being that the listing said no codes. I also thought to myself "it's exactly $25"
> 
> I can see myself purchasing it again, so I won't cry too much.


Well at least you did read. I took a gamble. I was just looking at the minimum and I use it all the time just out of instinct of a $25.00 minimum purchase so I followed a habit here.


----------



## Saludable84

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> Welp, looked at the ingredients again. Avocado oil, no bueno.



B&B and BN and ST all make me sad because of the Avocado, coconut and ALOE. A sister can't catch a break.


----------



## Saludable84

Getting a 16oz CTDG from QB if it's back in stock. That will be my only moisturizer going forward. BRBC and AOHC are still full jars. 

I was on Hattache earlier. The way the Henna Sooq in my cart was set up, I hit X.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Aggie @CeeLex33 @NaturallyATLPCH @flyygirlll2
I got a Postcard in the Mail, Bask & Bloom 40% Sitewide 11/24 - 11/25.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie @CeeLex33 @NaturallyATLPCH @flyygirlll2
> I got a Postcard in the Mail, Bask & Bloom 40% Sitewide 11/21 - 11/25.


Wow, 40%?
I'll be getting some Nourishing Amazon Butter.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

Just placed my third and final Sarenzo order.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> *Just placed my third and final Sarenzo order.*


@NaturallyATLPCH 
Gurl...You killin' it!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> *Wow, 40%?
> I'll be getting some Nourishing Amazon Butter.*


@NaturallyATLPCH
Yeah I'm tempted to grab another Jar of Brahmi DC'er .
Um..I'm right behind you!....


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> That's why I revised my statement
> It would be nice for someone who washes their hair a lot.
> *For me, it was lovely for a day or two and then the thrill was gone *


@rileypak
 *Cackles at the _"Thrill Being Gone"_


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

IDareT'sHair said:


> @NaturallyATLPCH
> Gurl...You killin' it!


Well I love those Clay soaps so I had to get another 15. .


----------



## IDareT'sHair

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> *so I had to get another 15.* .


@NaturallyATLPCH 
Alright 15!


----------



## Saludable84

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie @CeeLex33 @NaturallyATLPCH @flyygirlll2
> I got a Postcard in the Mail, Bask & Bloom 40% Sitewide 11/21 - 11/25.



Maybe I can find _one _item....


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@NaturallyATLPCH
Don't you start your week off work this week?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Saludable84
I'm there for another Jar of Bramhi DC'er

The Postcard didn't say there were any stipulations like a minimum purchase, so my plan is to grab another 12 or 16oz DC'er.


----------



## Saludable84

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Saludable84
> I'm there for another Jar of *Bramhi DC'er*
> 
> The Postcard didn't say there was any stipulations like an minimum purchase, so my plan is to grab another 12 or 16oz DC'er.



I have 2 in a cart


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

IDareT'sHair said:


> @NaturallyATLPCH
> Don't you start your week off work this week?


Shole do!!


----------



## Saludable84

About to hit paynah on another Sarenzo cart. In my defense, it's for DH. 

Of course, there is something in there for me.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> *Shole do!! *


@NaturallyATLPCH
Hmph.  I thought so.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

See, Bask and Bloom is going to be that one off. Well, one of the one offs. I can't pass up 40% off.


----------



## rileypak

I'd join y'all on this 40% off but I remember how my hair did with that Brahmi DC and I'll have to pass on that percentage 
Not going through that rough and tangle mess again.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

Durn @IDareT'sHair


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

rileypak said:


> I'd join y'all on this 40% off but I remember how my hair did with that Brahmi DC and I'll have to pass on that percentage
> Not going through that rough and tangle mess again.


I'm just getting the Amazon Butter. I can't risk the Brahmi DC again.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@rileypak @NaturallyATLPCH
My Relaxed and Natural Hair responded very well with this conditioner


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

Soooo I'm adding the Hydrating Balm, BRBC, AOHC to the QB list.


----------



## rileypak

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> I'm just getting the *Amazon Butter*. I can't risk the Brahmi DC again.



I've wanted to try that but it has mango butter and that's a no in my book


----------



## Saludable84

rileypak said:


> I'd join y'all on this 40% off but I remember how my hair did with that Brahmi DC and I'll have to pass on that percentage
> Not going through that rough and tangle mess again.



I've been hesitant because of the aloe. It's really not recommended for Lopo hair. The Komaza was really kind with the protein, but the aloe caused massive buildup.


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak @NaturallyATLPCH
> My Relaxed and Natural Hair responded very well with this conditioner



Let's just say sometimes you just have to let things go no matter what you spent


----------



## rileypak

Saludable84 said:


> I've been hesitant because of the aloe. It's really not recommended for Lopo hair. The Komaza was really kind with the protein, but the aloe caused massive buildup.



My hair actually doesn't mind aloe but that Brahmi is set up some kind of way that my hair rebelled against me


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> *My hair actually doesn't mind aloe but that Brahmi is set up some kind of way that my hair rebelled against me *


@rileypak
Lawd...You been crackin' me up!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> See, Bask and Bloom is going to be that one off. Well, one of the one offs. *I can't pass up 40% off.*


I looked at the Post Card Again....it's the 24th & 25th.  Lemme go edit my OP. @NaturallyATLPCH


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

rileypak said:


> I've wanted to try that but it has mango butter and that's a no in my book


It would be for my body. I've never used it on my hair.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I have packages in my Garage I haven't even opened.

Hairveda, Bask & Bloom, Cream & Coco and House of Beauty.


----------



## Saludable84

Has anyone tried the WB Egyptian shampoo? Interested.


----------



## Shay72

I think the only "challenge" I will do in 2017 is this one. I get bored quickly and can't keep up with the threads.


----------



## Golden75

Hey ladies!  Happy Sunday!  My ST shipped, but it ain't move.  Not surprised.  But it should be here this week since there is supposed to be some BF coupon included.

Trying to keep this BF tame.  I am def getting a couple heat therapy wraps, so I'll hit up CM.  This flax seed heat cap just does not hold heat long enough. 

I may grab a couple more QB MTCG.  Been using it for about  weeks, and my hair has felt good!

Really hoping I can get in on LRC.  And I'd like a new blowdryer.  I was looking last BF, but never got one.  I'll do ST cause I want that Knot Glide.  And probably SSI if she drop some new stuff, plus I cannot break tradition and not get SSI for BF.

Used Etae Caramel.  I think I like it better than MC Caramel. Hair felt soft and smooth upon rinsing.  Sitting with the Etae Silk conditioner (don't remember exact name).  Felt nice going on.  So if this works out, I'll see if I can grab some from CM or if Etae has a nice discount.


----------



## flyygirlll2

I'm on the fence about the APB Ayurvedic Mask. I'll have to try it a few more times. My hair doesn't feel as mouisturised as it typically does after I wash. However, I did use Avocado Oil to do an oil rinse after, so if anything that could be the culprit. I've used the oil before as an oil rinse and it was ok, so idk if maybe my hair does not like it.

Thankfully, I bought other oils to try and hopefully they work better. I'm glad I have Rose Water on hand to help combat this dryness cause I really don't feel like rewashing my hair.


----------



## CeeLex33

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak @Saludable84 @CeeLex33 @flyygirlll2
> Did any one else receive their Sarenzo or get a ship notice from Sarenzo?



Nope- no ship notice yet, but I ordered on 11/7 and according to her ship schedule _my order should ship this week. _


----------



## flyygirlll2

IDareT'sHair said:


> I have packages in my Garage I haven't even opened.
> 
> Hairveda, Bask & Bloom, Cream & Coco and House of Beauty.



This is still my situation at times .

DH told me there're giving away a mini fridge from his job and asked me if I wanted it. I said "Yesss." Then he started going on about how it can be used to store drinks, etc..... all the while I'm sitting there thinking to myself of all the products I can fit in there


----------



## CeeLex33

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie @CeeLex33 @NaturallyATLPCH @flyygirlll2
> I got a Postcard in the Mail, Bask & Bloom 40% Sitewide 11/24 - 11/25.



I'll be grabbing 2 of those Brahmi DCs thanks!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@CeeLex33
Yep. Yep.  Imma be up in there too!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

flyygirlll2 said:


> *This is still my situation at times .
> DH told me there're giving away a mini fridge from his job and asked me if I wanted it. I said "Yesss." Then he started going on about how it can be used to store drinks, etc..... all the while I'm sitting there thinking to myself of all the products I can fit in there*


@flyygirlll2
IKR? 

I have x2 16oz ED JBCO from last BF, that I haven't opened either.

I know you were like:


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75 said:


> *Used Etae Caramel.  I think I like it better than MC Caramel. Hair felt soft and smooth upon rinsing.  Sitting with the Etae Silk conditioner (don't remember exact name).  Felt nice going on.  So if this works out, I'll see if I can grab some from CM or if Etae has a nice discount.*



@Golden75 
Hey G! 

Nice Post regarding E'tae. 

Now I wanna try it even more, but will wait until I finish up my M:C Caramels.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

flyygirlll2 said:


> I'm on the fence about the APB Ayurvedic Mask. I'll have to try it a few more times. My hair doesn't feel as mouisturised as it typically does after I wash. However, I did use Avocado Oil to do an oil rinse after, so if anything that could be the culprit. I've used the oil before as an oil rinse and it was ok, so idk if maybe my hair does not like it.
> 
> Thankfully, I bought other oils to try and hopefully they work better. I'm glad I have Rose Water on hand to help combat this dryness cause I really don't feel like rewashing my hair.


It's definitely strengthening. Which is why, even though my hair felt soft initially, it felt very strong. I'm going to use it as a prepoo from now on.


----------



## flyygirlll2

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> It's definitely strengthening. Which is why, even though my hair felt soft initially, it felt very strong. I'm going to use it as a prepoo from now on.



Good point. I will use it as pre-poo then because I do love Ayurvedic herbs for my hair but I needed something more on the mouisture side this time. I should have known better because I did do a protein treatment last week, so my hair needs mouisture right now.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

I've decided to pass on Bask and Bloom. I had to think reeeeeally hard what would be worth purchasing from this line (as I have a ton of body stuff) and I can't justify the purchase.
Oh, I've tried all the hair stuff when it was LACE. I wasn't wowed.
*goes to have several seats*


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

Finished my APB Ayurvedic mask. Will definitely keep around as a prepoo. I have one left. May purchase a 16 ounce during the sale.


----------



## Saludable84

Used TUKKA today.... 

And pulling out QB AOHC


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Saludable84 said:


> *Used TUKKA today....*
> 
> And pulling out QB AOHC


@Saludable84
So...What is your review?


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Saludable84
> So...What is your review?


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Golden75
> Hey G!
> 
> Nice Post regarding E'tae.
> 
> Now I wanna try it even more, but will wait until I finish up my M:C Caramels.



@IDareT'sHair  Hey T!  That was my goal...to finish MC before opening.  #FAIL


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

IDareT'sHair said:


> @shawnyblazes
> Which ones do you have?


Spinach
Burdock
Honey
Rhassoul/bentonite


----------



## IDareT'sHair

shawnyblazes said:


> *Spinach
> Burdock
> Honey
> Rhassoul/bentonite*


@shawnyblazes
Nice!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75 said:


> *That was my goal...to finish MC before opening.  #FAIL*


@Golden75 
I'll definitely pick one up if there is a good Sale.  @shawnyblazes also gave it great reviews. 

Both @rileypak and myself said we are both interested in this product.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

IDareT'sHair said:


> @shawnyblazes
> Nice!



I really didn't care for the spinach and burdock. I had multiples and gifted some. I'm not much on strengthening but wanted to try.  Now I have one of each left.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@shawnyblazes
Thank you for your review. 

I may adjust my Cart and add the new things.


----------



## Saludable84

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Saludable84
> So...What is your review?





NaturallyATLPCH said:


>



I like the texture and went on good. Decent slip. It applied a bit rough at first.

I had to let it sit on like Sacha Inchi because it doesn't go on great, but after 30 minutes in the bath, it detangled very well.

It rinsed well and I had no tangles. Even when I was styling. The true test will be how my hair holds up by Wednesday.

I can't comment on smell because my sinuses are on 100 right now.

I like it better than Bekura. Chocolate in DC still isn't my thing but as I figured, chocolate with protein does work better. I feel like it's a good strengthening conditioner. I'm going to put it to the side for now and use as needed.

I want to scoop a few more up at $6. I also would not pay $20 for it, but would definitely stock up now.


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Golden75
> I'll definitely pick one up if there is a good Sale.  @shawnyblazes also gave it great reviews.
> 
> Both @rileypak and myself said we are both interested in this product.



That Etae is already in the Hattache cart


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@CeeLex33 
Did you end up using Tukka Le'Moka vs Bekura Cacao Bark?


----------



## Beamodel

Ship ship notice - Sarenzo (all orders)


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

Decided to use Naturale Grow's Bamboo and Silk DC. The slip alone is .
My fingertips were wrinkled after the application which means soft, plush hair should await me when I get out from under this dryer.

I'll come back with an update. It smells great too.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

Great review @Saludable84 . I only got the Tukka because it was $6, I don't plan on repurchasing, regardless of performance .


----------



## CeeLex33

IDareT'sHair said:


> @CeeLex33
> Did you end up using Tukka Le'Moka vs Bekura Cacao Bark?



No not yet- I plan on trying them on my next wash day. Prolly will be another week or two at most (depends on how these mini twists last).


----------



## Beamodel

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> Great review @Saludable84 . I only got the Tukka because it was $6, I don't plan on repurchasing, regardless of performance .



I agree. I like it but after I'm done with them then I'm good. I'm not a chocolate DC fan type of girl


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

Beamodel said:


> I agree. I like it but after I'm done with them then I'm good. I'm not a chocolate DC fan type of girl


Me either @Beamodel !


----------



## Saludable84

Beamodel said:


> I agree. I like it but after I'm done with them then I'm good. I'm not a chocolate DC fan type of girl





NaturallyATLPCH said:


> Me either @Beamodel !



I'm with both of you. 

I was going to get a few more to gift, but I need to sit my hot pants down and wait until Friday.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> *Decided to use Naturale Grow's Bamboo and Silk DC. The slip alone is .
> My fingertips were wrinkled after the application which means soft, plush hair should await me when I get out from under this dryer.  I'll come back with an update. It smells great too*.


@NaturallyATLPCH 
Good to know - I have a 16oz Jar of Bamboo & Silk in my DC Cart.


----------



## flyygirlll2

I never pulled the trigger on Tukka and most likely won't. The only chocolate DC that my hair tolerates is the one from Silk Dreams, and that's mainly because I mix it with other DC's so it works great.

@NaturallyATLPCH I have this in my cart also. I've been debating in general about getting anymore strengthening/repair DC's now. I have enough of those in my stash. I really want more mouisture DC's. I say this, but the pj in me always wants to buy something regardless though.


----------



## flyygirlll2

Well, Hattache now has MHC Type 3 Hair Cream in stock. Hmmmmm....to experiment or not to experiment


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@flyygirlll2
I'm changing my mind a little on Type4. 

I pulled some out today, and it didn't feel as greasy/oily.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

Follow up review on Naturale Grow:
Upon rinsing, my hair felt soft, but strengthened. This is definitely one I will keep in rotation to use up, but I probably should've used a moisturizing conditioner afterwards. I'm really not looking for any DCs to that strengthening effect being that CNPF and occasionally Aphogee are my protein go tos.
With that being said, it will push back the next time I do a hard core protein treatment though. 
For my hair, I'd definitely consider it a light protein treatment.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@NaturallyATLPCH

  Will definitely pick this one up!


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

flyygirlll2 said:


> I never pulled the trigger on Tukka and most likely won't. The only chocolate DC that my hair tolerates is the one from Silk Dreams, and that's mainly because I mix it with other DC's so it works great.
> 
> @NaturallyATLPCH I have this in my cart also. I've been debating in general about getting anymore strengthening/repair DC's now. I have enough of those in my stash. I really want more mouisture DC's. I say this, but the pj in me always wants to buy something regardless though.


@flyygirlll2 I would definitely mark this one off the list if you are on the hunt for moisture. This ain't it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@NaturallyATLPCH
What is Sarenzo's Code?


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

IDareT'sHair said:


> @NaturallyATLPCH
> What is Sarenzo's Code?


Sale2016
I used my sample of the Carrot and Rose Clay soap and am fighting the urge to order more.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> *Sale2016
> I used my sample of the Carrot and Rose Clay soap and am fighting the urge to order more. *


@NaturallyATLPCH
I'm so Jelly cause you gone be:ALL Week Long


----------



## Saludable84

I ordered about 5 soap bars and one hair jelly from Sarenzo.  

I've also edited my APB cart again. I opened my mini fridge and scaled back more. 

I have the bamboo and silk in here @NaturallyATLPCH im hoping to try it by mothers.day  and the Ayurvedic mask by christ.mas. 

After this round of conditioner in the shower, it will just be one jar until finished. I'm going to hate that decision


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Saludable84 
What all did you scale back on?  I decided against doing another Sarenzo purchase right now. 

I want to get some things from J.Monique on Tuesday instead. 

I'm just itching to buy something, I guess.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I contacted NG - to see when her Sales are starting. 

I need early Sales!  I am getting impatient.  @flyygirlll2


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

IDareT'sHair said:


> @NaturallyATLPCH
> I'm so Jelly cause you gone be:ALL Week Long


I plan on being somewhat productive. Somewhat.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

IDareT'sHair said:


> I contacted NG - to see when her Sales are starting.
> 
> I need early Sales!  I am getting impatient.  @flyygirlll2


I mean, what's up with all this hush hush and holding out? I don't remember companies being so slow to push out these sales in the past.


----------



## flyygirlll2

@NaturallyATLPCH Thanks for that review. Yeah, I took it out my cart. I only have the 16oz Herbal Blends DC in there now. I'm revising all these carts right now.


----------



## flyygirlll2

IDareT'sHair said:


> I contacted NG - to see when her Sales are starting.
> 
> I need early Sales!  I am getting impatient.  @flyygirlll2



Right. At this time last year, we had a detailed list from what I can remember of all the vendors and their sales. I guess folks are really waiting until the last minute .


----------



## IDareT'sHair

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> *I mean, what's up with all this hush hush and holding out? I don't remember companies being so slow to push out these sales in the past. *


@NaturallyATLPCH
Me Either and its super frustrating!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> *I plan on being somewhat productive. Somewhat. *


@NaturallyATLPCH
Gurhl.....IK tomorrow I would be chillin' like a villain  I hate Mondays!

Tuesday I would be 'slightly' productive.


----------



## flyygirlll2

I think Hattache typically does 25% off for BF. I'm hoping it'll be more but they've never done past 25% off.


----------



## flyygirlll2

I have to work through Wednesday   and I won't be traveling out of state like I wanted, but Thursday is my Bday and Friday my job decided to close thankfully.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

flyygirlll2 said:


> *I think Hattache typically does 25% off for BF. I'm hoping it'll be more but they've never done past 25% off.*


@flyygirlll2
I don't know why I thought they did 30%?

Lawd...Imma hafta' adjust my cart accordingly.


----------



## Saludable84

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Saludable84
> What all did you scale back on?  I decided against doing another Sarenzo purchase right now.
> 
> I want to get some things from J.Monique on Tuesday instead.
> 
> I'm just itching to buy something, I guess.



I took out 3 Cleansing Conditioners, 3 DC's and two hair lotions. 

I'm not getting to my APB for a while to have this APB sitting in here waiting for me to touch it.


----------



## flyygirlll2

IDareT'sHair said:


> @flyygirlll2
> I don't know why I thought they did 30%?
> 
> Lawd...Imma hafta' adjust my cart accordingly.



We'll see. 30% off would be great.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Saludable84 said:


> *I took out 3 Cleansing Conditioners, 3 DC's and two hair lotions. *


Saludable84
Yup.  You did scale it back a bit.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

IDareT'sHair said:


> @flyygirlll2
> I don't know why I thought they did 30%?
> 
> Lawd...Imma hafta' adjust my cart accordingly.


I think they did do 30% one year. That was the year I bought from them. 
I haven't bought from them since though.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> *I think they did do 30% one year. That was the year I bought from them.
> I haven't bought from them since though*.


@NaturallyATLPCH
I think it's 30%, because I remember MyLoux was 35% and I 'felt' *cough* they should have went to 35%.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@rileypak @NaturallyATLPCH @flyygirlll2 @Saludable84
I cannot beweave we ain't even heard from Soultanicals!  This is so Whack!


----------



## flyygirlll2

@IDareT'sHair Soultanicals will probably send an email out Wednesday/Thursday. They're not on my BF list ....  unless there's a blowout sale


----------



## rileypak

@IDareT'sHair 
I'm just trying to keep my eyes on these three carts and not allow myself to be tempted by these others


----------



## flyygirlll2

My carts as of right now are....

APB
Jakeala
Hattache
Qhemet Biologics
Komaza 
Amazon 

I'm going to wait to see what CurlMart is doing. I'm always happy when free shipping is involved.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

My cahts (carts lol):
APB
Jakeala
Qhemet
Unless a one off comes up.

Sarenzo has been taken care of. 
Random: Deets on KeraCare Humecto conditioner, aaaaaand gooo...


----------



## Saludable84

My carts are:
APB 
Jakeala 
QB

If the discount is right, I will sacrifice my item sitting on the kitchen table after receiving shipping notification for ST.


----------



## Saludable84

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> My cahts (carts lol):
> APB
> Jakeala
> Qhemet
> Unless a one off comes up.
> 
> Sarenzo has been taken care of.
> *Random: Deets on KeraCare Humecto conditioner, aaaaaand gooo...*



Have you tried it?


----------



## BrownBetty

Hi ladies 

Carts
APB
Jakeala


I already bought Sarenzo.  I am waiting on SSI and may pick up some one offs: MHC and QB


----------



## rileypak

My three primary carts:
APB
Hattache
MyHoneyChild

Randoms I may allow:
Sistawigs/Wigtypes/Sam's Beauty
HerGivenHair


----------



## BrownBetty

rileypak said:


> My three primary carts:
> APB
> Hattache
> MyHoneyChild
> 
> Randoms I may allow:
> *Sistawigs/Wigtypes/Sam's Beauty*
> *HerGivenHair*



Added to list.. thx.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

I'm done with Soultanicals.

No more.  Looked at an unopened bottle of conditioner she sent me as a replacement for an item. I got the original product August 13th.  The replacement about a week later. Its been in a drawer since then. . Not sure if my mind is playing tricks on me but it looks like its bubbling and slightly Gray.  The bottle original was creamy white.


----------



## Beamodel

All I really want is some red raj henna.


----------



## MileHighDiva

@BrownBetty @flyygirlll2 @NaturallyATLPCH @Saludable84 

What are y'all getting from Jakeala?

I love the beau vert and silky oil.  I think I want to try the hair juice, beer dc, and pre-poo.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

@Saludable84 no, I haven't tried it. Just curious about it.
@shawnyblazes that's horrible!


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

MileHighDiva said:


> @BrownBetty @flyygirlll2 @NaturallyATLPCH @Saludable84
> 
> What are y'all getting from Jakeala?
> 
> I love the beau vert and silky oil.  I think I want to try the hair juice, beer dc, and pre-poo.


Two Shea Amla Hemp Castor parfaits and two Down There soap loaves. That's all for me.


----------



## MileHighDiva

shawnyblazes said:


> I'm done with Soultanicals.
> 
> No more.  Looked at an unopened bottle of conditioner she sent me as a replacement for an item. I got the original product August 13th.  The replacement about a week later. Its been in a drawer since then. . Not sure if my mind is playing tricks on me but it looks like its bubbling and slightly Gray.  The bottle original was creamy white.


Doesn't she have a commercial facility in AZ, now?  You'd think that would eliminate these issues.


----------



## MileHighDiva

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> Two Shea Amla Hemp Castor parfaits and two Down There soap loaves. That's all for me.


I don't like the parfait, it sits on my hair.  I noticed she has a liquid version of Down There, now.


----------



## Saludable84

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> @Saludable84 no, I haven't tried it. Just curious about it.
> @shawnyblazes that's horrible!



I used it. Will reply back in the morning.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

MileHighDiva said:


> I don't like the parfait, it sits on my hair.  I noticed she has a liquid version of Down There, now.


That's the only thing that my hair likes from her. I mainly use it on my ends.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Hey divas.
Now coming up for air after DD's 13th birthday weekend bash. She had a sleep over party Friday night then they all went to Chili's and the movies to see Fantastic Beasts. I need a week of quiet now lol

These sales are slowly coming in. Other than Jakeala and APB, not much else is enticing at the moment.

I DC'd with NG's Indian clay finally today. It's very moisturizing. I have no idea why folks didn't like this. It just melted into my hair after 30mins. of body heat. I'm sure it will be awesome with steam. I'll get another jar when I use up more of the DC's in my stash.


----------



## rileypak

@curlyhersheygirl


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

@rileypak 
Hey sis.
Did you hear if LRC is having a sale for BF?


----------



## Beamodel

curlyhersheygirl said:


> Hey divas.
> Now coming up for air after DD's 13th birthday weekend bash. She had a sleep over party Friday night then they all went to Chili's and the movies to see Fantastic Beasts. I need a week of quiet now lol
> 
> These sales are slowly coming in. Other than Jakeala and APB, not much else is enticing at the moment.
> 
> I DC'd with NG's Indian clay finally today. It's very moisturizing. I have no idea why folks didn't like this. It just melted into my hair after 30mins. of body heat. I'm sure it will be awesome with steam. I'll get another jar when I use up more of the DC's in my stash.



@curlyhersheygirl 

I love NG Indian Clay Mask


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Beamodel said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> 
> I love NG Indian Clay Mask


@Beamodel 
Good to know. When it first debuted the reviews were very mixed. Most of the YT reviews were negative that's why I took so long to try it.


----------



## Beamodel

curlyhersheygirl said:


> @Beamodel
> Good to know. When it first debuted the reviews were very mixed. Most of the YT reviews were negative that's why I took so long to try it.



Aw, I guess that goes to show that everyone hair is different. I'm glad you like it and I do too.


----------



## rileypak

curlyhersheygirl said:


> @rileypak
> Hey sis.
> Did you hear if LRC is having a sale for BF?



Not yet. I've been watching my email so I can post it but no word yet...


----------



## BrownBetty

MileHighDiva said:


> @BrownBetty @flyygirlll2 @NaturallyATLPCH @Saludable84
> 
> What are y'all getting from Jakeala?
> 
> I love the beau vert and silky oil.  I think I want to try the hair juice, beer dc, and pre-poo.



Silky oil
Chocolate body butter
Beaut vert
Beer dc
Poo


----------



## flyygirlll2

Morning Ladies! 

@shawnyblazes That's terrible . It's really unfortunate that she's still having issues. I hope this salon size of the Knot Glide last for a long time without any problems or I'll be upset.  I gave away the Agave DC.

@MileHighDiva I  have the Flaxeed Juice Leave in, Down There Soap, and Pre-poo Hair Butter.

Has anyone tried the Flaxeed Leave In?


----------



## Saludable84

MileHighDiva said:


> @BrownBetty @flyygirlll2 @NaturallyATLPCH @Saludable84
> 
> What are y'all getting from Jakeala?
> 
> I love the beau vert and silky oil.  I think I want to try the hair juice, beer dc, and pre-poo.



SHHT 
Conditioner Bar 
Cream Oil
Baby Kids Hair Cream


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

MileHighDiva said:


> Doesn't she have a commercial facility in AZ, now?  You'd think that would eliminate these issues.



Im tired of the consistency issues.  The knot Glide in the gallon is not what I received when it was in the bottle.  Im now stuck with 2 gallons of a product that didnt work like when you debuted it.  Over it.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

shawnyblazes said:


> Im tired of the consistency issues.  The knot Glide in the gallon is not what I received when it was in the bottle.  Im now stuck with 2 gallons of a product that didnt work like when you debuted it.  Over it.


But she keeps coming out with all this stuff. I'd rather you master the consistency of a few things than to keep coming out with stuff and having inconsistency issues.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> But she keeps coming out with all this stuff. I'd rather you master the consistency of a few things than to keep coming out with stuff and having inconsistency issues.



The Knot Glide in the bottle was PHENOMENAL.  IT was exactly what I've been looking for in a product for detangling.  Then, I Pre order and get two gallons of a product that doesnt have anywhere near the same amount of slip, nor does it look the same or act the same.

Im disappointed and tired of wasting my money.  I ordered a baby detangler that she sent me a sample size of. Same issue. The sample size was oober detangling and a loose consistency. The one I ordered was a creamy consistency and didnt have the slip. 

SMH.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Mornin' PJ's!

Made a Sally Cart for x2 Oyin Hair Dew's, B1-G1 50%. 

I think I can beat directly from Oyin, so I'll wait.  16oz Hair Dew is on my BF List.

Slow Sales are playin' with my mind.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl @Beamodel
Glad you like the Pink Clay, I recently bought a 16oz.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@shawnyblazes
So sorry to hear about the continual consistency issues. 

We were discussing the Pumpkin Detox and those issues in the ST'icals thread.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Good morning ladies.

 Im waiting to see what Camille Rose does.  Other than that,  my APB and Jakeala cart is ready to go, minus the UCS I'm going to add in ).  house of beauty is on my radar but whether or not they do anything I'll still be ordering.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

FYI:  Naturelle Grow 30% BF2016.  She still needs to get me the Dates.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Used Up: x1 12oz HTN Growth Lotion.  (x1 or x2 12oz back ups)


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

rileypak said:


> Not yet. I've been watching my email so I can post it but no word yet...


@rileypak 
Same here. Thought maybe it went to spam and was deleted


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Used up Myhoneychild Molasses DC, no back ups ( was awesome though),  Jakealas Dope DC, no backups ( BF purchase),  APB Pumpkin seed masque , no back ups, not a repurchase, I prefer the UCS,  working my way thru a bottle of  TMN Condition me Softly,  3 backups
almost finished Soultanicals Curly Tress Milk and Kinky Tress milk, no backups, not a repurchase.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

Morning ladies! 
Got some very restful sleep .


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

16 ounce options for APB masks are now available. Lemme finalize my cart.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl 
....


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

@IDareT'sHair 
Hey sis


----------



## IDareT'sHair

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> Morning ladies!
> *Got some very restful sleep* .


@NaturallyATLPCH
 that's all I got.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *Hey sis*


@curlyhersheygirl
Glad you survived all the partyin'


----------



## IDareT'sHair

*cough*

So, I reached back out to HV and TMN.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> Glad you survived all the partyin'


@IDareT'sHair 
Sis, them screaming teenage girls 

Got your list finalized?


----------



## Saludable84

IDareT'sHair said:


> *cough*
> 
> So, I reached back out to HV and *TMN*.


----------



## Saludable84

@NaturallyATLPCH the last time I used the KeraCare Humecto, it was good, however, it left me with mild build up on my natural hair. Like, filmy texture. Likewise with Joico Moisture Balm. I straightened my hair and it felt a lot better, but for normal use, i wouldn't recommend.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

Saludable84 said:


> @NaturallyATLPCH the last time I used the KeraCare Humecto, it was good, however, it left me with mild build up on my natural hair. Like, filmy texture. Likewise with Joico Moisture Balm. I straightened my hair and it felt a lot better, but for normal use, i wouldn't recommend.


Thank you @Saludable84 . I was hesitant about the Joico Moisture Balm when I got it because it seemed really thick, too heavy for my fine strands. And I never straighten my hair.
My hair is no where near coarse lol...


----------



## BrownBetty

BrownBetty said:


> Hi ladies
> 
> Carts
> APB
> Jakeala
> 
> 
> I already bought Sarenzo.  I am waiting on SSI and may pick up some one offs: MHC and QB



Add alikay, bobeam, oyin and CR to the maybe one offs


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl @Beamodel
> Glad you like the Pink Clay, I recently bought a 16oz.



I think I want another one but that's all what I want ( I think).


----------



## Saludable84

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> Thank you @Saludable84 . I was hesitant about the Joico Moisture Balm when I got it because it seemed really thick, too heavy for my fine strands. And I never straighten my hair.
> My hair is no where near coarse lol...



Yeah and your hair is fine so I definitely do not recommend. I think they have cones. My strands are pretty thick and I still don't recommend.


----------



## Saludable84

I might add NG back. Just for back-ups. Let see how I feel.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

Saludable84 said:


> I might add NG back. Just for back-ups. Let see how I feel.


Me too . Well, not for back ups but um...yeah. Even though the Bamboo was strengthening, I miss the slip and application of her DCs.


----------



## rileypak

Morning all!


----------



## rileypak

My random BF list might make the primary list. 
I really want some wigs and clip-ins


----------



## rileypak

My hair is so soft and fluffy from the UCS 
I've been loving these majority APB wash days lately


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

rileypak said:


> My hair is so soft and fluffy from the UCS
> I've been loving these majority APB wash days lately


Yes, APB majority wash days make my hair happy.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

So I may get more Sarenzo soaps. I thought about it, with Sarah's health issues, they do take breaks from time to time and I really need to stock up. Those clay soaps are SO GOOD.


----------



## rileypak

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> So I may get more Sarenzo soaps. I thought about it, with Sarah's health issues, they do take breaks from time to time and I really need to stock up. Those clay soaps are SO GOOD.



I've been over here considering making one last purchase too...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

FYI:  Naturelle Grow's Sale is Nov 25-28


----------



## Aggie

Anybody else noticed that Naturelle Grow's inventory is getting shorter and shorter? I find this a little disturbing since I love her conditioners and quite a few of them are out of stock, I mean gone 

I see she has her own site but she still does not have all her deep conditioners listed there. Me no likey !


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> FYI:  Naturelle Grow's Sale is Nov 25-28



@IDareT'sHair 

 Yeah but ^^^^


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

Aggie said:


> @IDareT'sHair
> 
> Yeah but ^^^^


Message her and from what I've heard, she'll make it for you.
A young lady wanted an aloe and avocado one that wasn't listed and she made it for her.
Her inventory may also come together once BF approaches.


----------



## Shay72

Ya'll know I don't build carts ahead of time:
APB
Jakeala
and maybe Hattache' with that sorry 25%


----------



## Shay72

Shay72 said:


> Ya'll know I don't build carts ahead of time:
> APB
> Jakeala
> and maybe Hattache' with that sorry 25%


Okay I've decided Hattache' is coming off the maybe list and is being replaced by Naturelle Grow


----------



## CeeLex33

Hey Ladies! Still can't believe how slow these sales deets have been trickling in. This is the first year that I'm just kinda meh overall, at least on hair goodies. 

Hopefully this will change as we get closer


----------



## IDareT'sHair

CeeLex33 said:


> Hey Ladies! Still can't believe how slow these sales deets have been trickling in. *This is the first year that I'm just kinda meh overall, at least on hair goodies.  *Hopefully this will change as we get closer



@CeeLex33
Gurl.....You ain't never lied!

I'm so outdone with these people.

*Cough* Like we need something else.....


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

CeeLex33 said:


> Hey Ladies! Still can't believe how slow these sales deets have been trickling in. This is the first year that I'm just kinda meh overall, at least on hair goodies.
> 
> Hopefully this will change as we get closer


@CeeLex33 
I feel the same way. I miss the BF of '10 & '11 when I stayed up all night chatting with folks here patiently waiting for midnight to hit paynah on all the premade carts I had before stuff sold out lol


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *I feel the same way. I miss the BF of '10 & '11 when I stayed up all night chatting with folks here patiently waiting for midnight to hit paynah on all the premade carts I had before stuff sold out lol*


@curlyhersheygirl
Those were good times. 

We had so much fun!  And a really good group of PJ's! 

Them PJ's had me setting my clock at 6 a.m.


----------



## CeeLex33

@IDareT'sHair @curlyhersheygirl
The PJ thrill of the hunt and all lol. I'm out here hunting for sales smh. It never used to be this hard.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

curlyhersheygirl said:


> @CeeLex33
> I feel the same way. I miss the BF of '10 & '11 when I stayed up all night chatting with folks here patiently waiting for midnight to hit paynah on all the premade carts I had before stuff sold out lol


I wish I'd known about LHCF back in 11 when I was struggling staying up to wait for sales by myself .
It really is just meh this year. That's a good thing for my budget tho....


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@CeeLex33 
Hattache added Bel Nouvo Amaretto!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

CeeLex33 said:


> The PJ thrill of the hunt and all lol. I'm out here hunting for sales smh. * It never used to be this hard. *


@CeeLex33 
Shole didn't....



NaturallyATLPCH said:


> It really is just meh this year.* That's a good thing for my budget tho...*.


@NaturallyATLPCH 
That's what I am thinking.


----------



## Aggie

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> Message her and from what I've heard, she'll make it for you.
> A young lady wanted an aloe and avocado one that wasn't listed and she made it for her.
> *Her inventory may also come together once BF approaches*.



Only the bolded is a viable option for me. Thanks @NaturallyATLPCH


----------



## Saludable84

curlyhersheygirl said:


> @CeeLex33
> I feel the same way. I miss the BF of '10 & '11 when I stayed up all night chatting with folks here patiently waiting for midnight to hit paynah on all the premade carts I had before stuff sold out lol



I think in '12 I made sure I did this for Silk Dreams. I was so excited and then I forgot to order something so I requested she let me add to my cart. She cancelled the order and had me purchase again people who ordered around the same time of my initial purchase got shipping notices in 5 days. I got mine after 10 days. 

She took all the thrill out of it for me. 

And this is why I'm impatiently waiting for APB only.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@MileHighDiva   Thanks Lady!

Hmph. 

@curlyhersheygirl @rileypak
45% if you spend $50.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

IDareT'sHair said:


> @MileHighDiva   Thanks Lady!
> 
> Hmph.
> 
> @curlyhersheygirl @rileypak
> 45% if you spend $50.


Who dis @IDareT'sHair ?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> *Who did ?*


@NaturallyATLPCH 
Lawrence Ray Concepts


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

Okay, all lists have been finalized. And here they are:

APB
Refresher Sprays (2)
Blue Agave Cleansing Conditioner
Blue Agave Daily Conditioner
Pumpkinseed Moisturizing Mask (8 ounce)
Ayurvedic Daily Mist (1)
Curls and Swirls Gellee (8 ounce)
UCS (16 ounce)
Lotus Flower Feminine Spray
Coco Prepoo Treatment

Naturale Grow
Grow Thick Conditioning Hair Mask (8 ounce, will get a 16 if it's available)

Jakeala
Flaxseed Hair Gel
Down There Soap Loaf
Amla Hair Shea Hemp Castor Parfait (4 ounce)

Qhemet
Amla and Heavy Cream
Coco Detangling Ghee (16 ounce if available)
Aethiopika Twist Butter

Sarenzo (ordering later)
Rose Clay and Carrot soap (10)

May squeeze a one off or two but this is it. Not browsing, just hitting Pay Nah on Friday.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@NaturallyATLPCH

N-I-C-E


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

IDareT'sHair said:


> @NaturallyATLPCH
> 
> N-I-C-E


I'm actually excited about revisiting Qhemet and the shipping is reasonable!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@CeeLex33 
Loving the Cream & Coco Glazed Tinctures! 

And they smell amazing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@CeeLex33 @Shay72
I was hoping J.Monique would be up & runnin' at midnight, so I can get in & out.


----------



## CeeLex33

@IDareT'sHair 
YAY! So glad you like them! I'm trying to patiently wait for Cream & Coco to post BF deets, like frfr with this waiting game. 

J Monique List: 
Triple Seaweed Deep Conditioner
Triple Wheatgrass & Spinach Hair Treatment
Hibiscus & Broccoli Deep Conditioner
Bentonite & Rhassoul Detox Hair Mask
Maybe a Green Tea Leave In if they are back in stock...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

CeeLex33 said:


> *J Monique List:
> Triple Seaweed Deep Conditioner
> Triple Wheatgrass & Spinach Hair Treatment
> Hibiscus & Broccoli Deep Conditioner
> Bentonite & Rhassoul Detox Hair Mask
> Maybe a Green Tea Leave In if they are back in stock...*


@CeeLex33
You're not interesting in trying any of the new stuff? 

I wanna get: the Coffee and the Charcoal DC'ers.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@rileypak
Are you getting the LRC Shake & Go refill?


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak
> Are you getting the LRC Shake & Go refill?



Probably not. I've got three refills right now... although that deal is tempting


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> *I've got three refills right now... although that deal is tempting*


@rileypak
Very Tempting.....


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak
> Very Tempting.....



I think I'm going for it


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> *I think I'm going for it*


@rileypak
Me Too.


----------



## rileypak

I only have two of my primary carts finalized.

_Hattache_
Afroveda Mimosa Gel
CurlLuxe Sweet Almond Leave In Conditioner
Etae Caramel Deep Reconstructing Treatment
Treluxe Naturals Untie The Knot Leave In Conditioner

_MyHoneyChild_
Type 4 Hair Creme
Sophia's Old Fashioned Hair Grease

APB keeps hitting me with new products so that cart will change until the sale starts


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My HATTACHE:
x2 Bel Nouvo Amaretto Hair Cream
x2 Bel Nouvo Detox Conditioner
x1 Naturalista Juicy Hair Butter
x1 MHC Buttery Soy


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@CeeLex33
I shole wish I knew what Bel Nouvo's Sale is going to be?

Then I could do some readjustment to my Hattache Cart.

I wonder which one is going to be the better deal.


----------



## CeeLex33

IDareT'sHair said:


> @CeeLex33
> You're not interesting in trying any of the new stuff?
> I wanna get: the Coffee and the Charcoal DC'ers.



I might- the Charcoal sounds interesting and so did the Buttercream? Waiting on her to post them so I can finalize my cart  

Hattache:
CRN Ajani 
Bel Nouvo Amaretto Buttercream x2
Hairveda Red Tea Ends Serum
Bask Brahmi Root Hair Masque
DB's Sweet Apricot Kernel Hair & Body Oil

APB and Jakeala: Still working on my carts
Waiting on Cream & Coco sale info


----------



## CeeLex33

IDareT'sHair said:


> @CeeLex33
> I shole wish I knew what *Bel Nouvo's Sale *is going to be?
> Then I could do some readjustment to my Hattache Cart.
> I wonder which one is going to be the better deal.



They hinted that the BF sale info would be sent first to their email subscribers- but not when...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@CeeLex33
So, you gone get your Bask Bramhi from Hattache instead of B&B's 40%?

OT:  I just convo'ed Oyin to see when there Sale is?  I want a 16oz Hair Dew.

ETA:  Baby Bubba Bel Nouvo playin' games with the deets.


----------



## CeeLex33

@IDareT'sHair 
I might- I'm not sure what else I want to get from them, plus I want to get free shipping from Hattache. I need to do the math and see how much shipping might be so I can get the best deal. 

Nothing from Shescentit yet?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@rileypak
MHC?  Keep me posted.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

CeeLex33 said:


> I might- I'm not sure what else I want to get from them, plus I want to get free shipping from Hattache. I need to do the math and see how much shipping might be so I can get the best deal. *Nothing from Shescentit yet?*


@CeeLex33
I haven't seent a thang.


----------



## divachyk

@Saludable84 @NaturallyATLPCH 
I love Joico MRB.


----------



## divachyk

Aggie said:


> Anybody else noticed that Naturelle Grow's inventory is getting shorter and shorter? I find this a little disturbing since I love her conditioners and quite a few of them are out of stock, I mean gone
> 
> I see she has her own site but she still does not have all her deep conditioners listed there. Me no likey !



@Aggie, could be unrelated but she lost her sister some months ago. Maybe she needed to scale back while dealing with the loss (total speculation on my part).


----------



## Shay72

@IDareT'sHair and @CeeLex33 
I did not get an email from JMonique but I just checked out the site and everything is marked down 50%


----------



## Shay72

Shay72 said:


> @IDareT'sHair and @CeeLex33
> I did not get an email from JMonique but I just checked out the site and everything is marked down 50%


And the new stuff is reasonably priced


----------



## Saludable84

divachyk said:


> @Saludable84 @NaturallyATLPCH
> I love Joico MRB.



I know you do. You and another poster are the reason I bought it but it just left my hair with a film


----------



## Saludable84

Morning Ladies!

So, I might ditch my Jakeala cart. I've used nothing I have yet. 

Will probably replace with NG conditioner, stash me in the mini fridge. 

After purchasing the APB box and making a small purchase last week, my cart is pretty ok. Not to mention, I haven't touch but two items from my APB stash in the last few months. 

QB is a better deal since I need more CTDG and Im going to need some AOHC. Winter is here!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Shay72 
Thanks Ms. Lady. 

Just checked out.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Good morning!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@shawnyblazes 

.......


----------



## rileypak

Good morning everyone!


----------



## flyygirlll2

Morning!


----------



## flyygirlll2

@Saludable84 I agree. Now that it's getting colder here, I really need to re-up on my QB stash. Since I already purchased the hair box from APB, I'm debating whether I should just abandon this cart. My cart started as really ignant and now just has like 3 items in it. 


I still have unopened DC's from APB I haven't used either. I'll just grab the 16 oz HB from Naturelle Grow.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

Hola señoras and señoritas!!!

Perusing Hattache's site. I don't know why since I can just go up there. But something about a one stop shop...


----------



## CeeLex33

GM Ladies! 

Thanks @Shay72 I'll be checking out from J Monique's shortly!


----------



## flyygirlll2

The fact that some of these vendors are taking their sweet time with sale details is taking some of the thrill out of shopping for me. I don't need much stuff... but still though


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @MileHighDiva   Thanks Lady!
> 
> Hmph.
> 
> @curlyhersheygirl @rileypak
> 45% if you spend $50.


@IDareT'sHair 
Thanks sis.
I'll get another liter of shake n' go


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Yeah, I agree @flyygirlll2  What a Dud.  2016 is lackluster. 

This is almost enough to make a PJ go Straight.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *I'll get another liter of shake n' go*


@curlyhersheygirl
I think I'll get one too.  How long does one last you both?  @rileypak


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

flyygirlll2 said:


> The fact that some of these vendors are taking their sweet time with sale details is taking some of the thrill out of shopping for me. I don't need much stuff... but still though


@flyygirlll2 
This is exactly how I feel. To be honest even the regular stores doing the same thing. This BF seems like its gonna be a huge buzz kill for me.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> I think I'll get one too.  How long does one last you both?  @rileypak


@IDareT'sHair 
I'm the wrong person to ask becasue I have a rotation of liquid LI's. I would say that with all my various rotations, the liter I purchased last BF is down to the last 8ozs


----------



## flyygirlll2

IDareT'sHair said:


> Yeah, I agree @flyygirlll2  What a Dud.  2016 is lackluster.
> 
> This is almost enough to make a PJ go Straight.


Lol for real though. Some of theses sales are wack to say the least. There's still no BF list with sales details available from any bloggers either, which is so weird.


----------



## CeeLex33

flyygirlll2 said:


> The fact that some of these vendors are taking their sweet time with sale details is taking some of the thrill out of shopping for me. I don't need much stuff... but still though



Exactly! In years past there were lots more sales and much better discounts. I don't need much either, but this year it's just meh...


----------



## flyygirlll2

curlyhersheygirl said:


> @flyygirlll2
> This is exactly how I feel. To be honest even the regular stores doing the same thing. This BF seems like its gonna be a huge buzz kill for me.


 Yeah... I'm not that excited about the sales this year thus far. I guess this will force me to keep focused on what I need to buy versus what I want.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *I'm the wrong person to ask becasue I have a rotation of liquid LI's. I would say that with all my various rotations, the liter I purchased last BF is down to the last 8ozs*



@curlyhersheygirl 
Thank you!


flyygirlll2 said:


> *There's still no BF list with sales details available from any bloggers either, which is so weird*.


@flyygirlll2
Yeah?  I use to look at WestNDian (sp)'s Blog for deets the past couple years.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

CeeLex33 said:


> Exactly! In years past there were lots more sales and much better discounts.* I don't need much either,* but this year it's just meh...


@CeeLex33 
Shole Don't!


----------



## flyygirlll2

@curlyhersheygirl @IDareT'sHair @rileypak I still have a bottle of the LRC. I haven't tried it on my natural hair. How are you ladies using this? I'm debating grabbing something from this sale.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

Now y'all know when they crank out those sales all last minute on Thanksgiving we'll be on it, complaining the whole time about the wait time as we eat turkey and hit Pay Nah .


----------



## IDareT'sHair

flyygirlll2 said:


> I still have a bottle of the LRC. *I haven't tried it on my natural hair. How are you ladies using this? *I'm debating grabbing something from this sale.


@flyygirlll2 
I've been using it the last couple of wash days on damp hair, to help me detangle and it's been doing a good job.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

Anybody try Pura Body Naturals (Amazon Rain) Sapote Hair Lotion?


----------



## flyygirlll2

@NaturallyATLPCH LOL. I have a feeling they'll be coming out the woodwork Thursday with sales info, all last minute and ish.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@NaturallyATLPCH
I think I'm all locked in now. 
I'll try to get:
Hattache Cart (Miscellaneous)
LRC (Liter)
QB CTDG (16oz)
NG's Bamboo & Silk (16oz)

ETA:  I liked the Sapote when it was PBN.  Like Murumuru Lotion better tho'.  Haven't tried the Sapote Lotion, since she became AR.


----------



## flyygirlll2

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> Anybody try Pura Body Naturals (Amazon Rain) Sapote Hair Lotion?


 
I tried it a long time ago and my hair didn't like it. Wasn't mouisturising enough, so ended up giving it away. To be fair, I was relaxed at the time so my hair could react differently now.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

Hattache might be my one off. But it's mostly Bobeam face soap and Amazon Rain Sapote Hair Lotion if I get it.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

flyygirlll2 said:


> @curlyhersheygirl @IDareT'sHair @rileypak I still have a bottle of the LRC. I haven't tried it on my natural hair. How are you ladies using this? I'm debating grabbing something from this sale.


@flyygirlll2 
I use it as a liquid LI/detangler. It's really good and plays well with everything in my stash.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

flyygirlll2 said:


> I tried it a long time ago and my hair didn't like it. Wasn't mouisturising enough, so ended up giving it away. To be fair, I was relaxed at the time so my hair could react differently now.


@NaturallyATLPCH  Same here. That didn't work for anyone in my house. The only thing I bought consistently from that company was their chocolate DC and hair butter. I haven't purchased from them since the name change though.


----------



## flyygirlll2

@IDareT'sHair @curlyhersheygirl Thanks 
Do you both find it mouisturing as well? I believe this has protein in it.


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> I think I'll get one too.  How long does one last you both?  @rileypak



I haven't touched any of the liters I grabbed this year... that won't stop me from grabbing a liter during a good sale


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@flyygirlll2 
It does have a bit of protein, but not enough to throw off the balance of my hair.  I've been using it with CTDG.

Perhaps @curlyhersheygirl @rileypak may have a difference response based on their usage.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

flyygirlll2 said:


> @IDareT'sHair @curlyhersheygirl Thanks
> Do you both find it mouisturing as well? I believe this has protein in it.


@flyygirlll2 
It is moisturizing.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @flyygirlll2
> *It does have a bit of protein, but not enough to throw off the balance of my hair*.  I've been using it with CTDG.
> 
> Perhaps @curlyhersheygirl @rileypak may have a difference response based on their usage.


@IDareT'sHair  & @flyygirlll2 
Agreed


----------



## rileypak

flyygirlll2 said:


> @curlyhersheygirl @IDareT'sHair @rileypak I still have a bottle of the LRC. I haven't tried it on my natural hair. How are you ladies using this? I'm debating grabbing something from this sale.



It's my liquid protein leave in (I use a liquid and creamy leave in on wash day).

ETA: I find it balancing but a little more on the side of moisture.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Haha Bella just sent me this via text. I love it


----------



## rileypak

curlyhersheygirl said:


> Haha Bella just sent me this via text. I love it




#dragged


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

I just saw a post on Instagram from Nurcreations

 40% off of $75 or more.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

shawnyblazes said:


> I just saw a post on Instagram from Nurcreations
> 
> 40% off of $75 or more.



@shawnyblazes 
 I said I wasn't gonna repurchase but man ......


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

shawnyblazes said:


> I just saw a post on Instagram from Nurcreations
> 
> 40% off of $75 or more.


----------



## rileypak

shawnyblazes said:


> I just saw a post on Instagram from Nurcreations
> 
> 40% off of $75 or more.



While that's a nice discount, I haven't even tried the conditioner I have plus I don't remember hearing if she fixed that awful shipping...


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

shawnyblazes said:


> I just saw a post on Instagram from Nurcreations
> 
> 40% off of $75 or more.


She must be planning on adding more stuff because I don't even see $75 worth of stuff that I'd get.


----------



## KinksAndInk

shawnyblazes said:


> I just saw a post on Instagram from Nurcreations
> 
> 40% off of $75 or more.



I'll have to see if she adds the green tea DC back and restocks the bamboo serum in raspberry. Oh and it definitely depends on shipping.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

rileypak said:


> While that's a nice discount, I haven't even tried the conditioner I have plus I don't remember hearing if she fixed that awful shipping...


Shipping is free on $50 or more .


----------



## KinksAndInk

Well I just answered my own question. $9.75 for 2 4oz bottles and 1 8oz...and I'm up the street from her. I'll pass. My total was under $40. Don't even want to see what the shipping would be on a $75 cart or 8oz jars


----------



## KinksAndInk

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> Shipping is free on $50 or more .


You can only use one promo.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

KinksAndInk said:


> You can only use one promo.


Ooooh okay.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

KinksAndInk said:


> Well I just answered my own question. $9.75 for 2 4oz bottles and 1 8oz...and I'm up the street from her. I'll pass. My total was under $40. Don't even want to see what the shipping would be on a $75 cart or 8oz jars


What in the WORLD MAAAAAN?????


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Her shipping is ridiculous. That's what always prevents me from patronizing her. I can get $75 in a cart easily but I shouldn't have to pay a high shipping rate after spending that amount of money. I don't understand why folks don't utilize USPS' flat rate shipping. Anything over $10 is no go for me.


----------



## rileypak

My mock NurCreations cart shipping was $23.55 
She can keep it.


----------



## KinksAndInk

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> What in the WORLD MAAAAAN?????


Exactly. I asked twice about shipping costs. She wants you to message her and jump through hoops for an adjusted rate. Nah. Just adjust the ish lady. We shouldn't have to do all that to give you money. I'm done. I tried. I got 1 &1/4 16oz jars left. I'll use them sparingly. Wonder if somebody with better business sense could/would dupe this DC.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

the code was " BLACKFRIDAY"


 Not biting.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

rileypak said:


> My mock NurCreations cart shipping was $23.55
> She can keep it.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

rileypak said:


> My mock NurCreations cart shipping was $23.55
> She can keep it.


Nuh uh. Ion beweave DAT.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

KinksAndInk said:


> Exactly. I asked twice about shipping costs. She wants you to message her and jump through hoops for an adjusted rate. Nah. Just adjust the ish lady. We shouldn't have to do all that to give you money. I'm done. I tried. I got 1 &1/4 16oz jars left. I'll use them sparingly. Wonder if somebody with better business sense could/would dupe this DC.


I hear Jakeala's Beau Vert is comparable.


----------



## rileypak

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> Nuh uh. Ion beweave DAT.



I took one item out. It dropped to $20.55.
She can keep it all.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

rileypak said:


> I took one item out. It dropped to $20.55.
> She can keep it all.



Is that even legal?


----------



## rileypak

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> Is that even legal?



Her shipping is atrocious. She needs to fix it or else she can keep on keeping on.
I don't know if she's going by weight or what but USPS has options and she should explore them for the interests of her business.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

whats the deal with Sheamoisture?


----------



## KinksAndInk

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> I hear Jakeala's Beau Vert is comparable.


I had it. It's not.


----------



## Beamodel

I barely want or need anything this Black Friday. I think I am going to get the following:

*Hattache*
Henna Sooq - Red Raj (1)
Hairveda - Sitrinillah 16 oz. (1)

*Naturelle Grow*
Indian Pink Clay DC 16 oz. (1)
Banana Coconut PrePoo (1)


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

whats up with these vendors???
 Camille Rose is 25% off and free shipping on $100 or more?


smh


----------



## rileypak

shawnyblazes said:


> whats up with these vendors???
> Camille Rose is 25% off and *free shipping on $100 or more?*
> 
> 
> smh


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

they making it real easy to give APB ALL my money.

smh.

 Lets see what Upnorth naturals does.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

shawnyblazes said:


> they making it real easy to give APB ALL my money.
> 
> smh.
> 
> Lets see what Upnorth naturals does.


Exactly. That's all I had planned to do anyway for hair.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

shawnyblazes said:


> whats the deal with Sheamoisture?


They are too busy breakin the walls .


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> They are too busy breakin the walls .


Lololol


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

According to the Mane Objective's blog, Alikay and SSI are both doing 40% off.
This changes things.


----------



## rileypak

40% for SSI & 30% for Treluxe Naturals...


----------



## CeeLex33

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> According to the Mane Objective's blog, Alikay and SSI are both doing 40% off.
> This changes things.



FINALLY!


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

Making a SSI cart. I want to try that Papaya stuff.


----------



## divachyk

@Golden75, SSI doing 40%.


----------



## rileypak

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> Making a SSI cart. I want to try that *Papaya stuff*.



Me too


----------



## divachyk

rileypak said:


> Me too



Me three! I had some items I was looking at months ago. Here's what I have in my notes. I have to make sure these things are still offered.
Marula Mallow Leave In & Styler
Baobab Fluffy Curls
Moisture Rich Masque
Marshmallow Herbal Hair Cream 
Sugar Peach
Honey Buttercream


----------



## flyygirlll2

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> According to the Mane Objective's blog, Alikay and SSI are both doing 40% off.
> This changes things.


Yaaaaas I was waiting on her to come through with a list.


----------



## flyygirlll2

@IDareT'sHair BN will be having all products $9.99 each. I know you were looking at the creams. No coupon needed and sale starts from November 25th-28th.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

divachyk said:


> Me three! I had some items I was looking at months ago. Here's what I have in my notes. I have to make sure these things are still offered.
> Marula Mallow Leave In & Styler
> Baobab Fluffy Curls
> Moisture Rich Masque
> Marshmallow Herbal Hair Cream
> Sugar Peach
> Honey Buttercream


Yes, they are all still offered.
I have the Papaya mask, souffle, moisturizer, and leave in all in my cart.


----------



## MileHighDiva

@CeeLex33, I'm so happy I stocked up on Bee Mine last BF.  She's not coming correct this year. Last year, she had a 2 hr window with like 40 or 45 % off on Thanksgiving.  I was all  on my "speak & spell" hitting pay nah.


----------



## rileypak

I have the Papaya hair moisturizer, hair mask, hair conditioner, and leave in conditioner in my cart. 
SSI has made the list.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

rileypak said:


> I have the Papaya hair moisturizer, hair mask, hair conditioner, and leave in conditioner in my cart.
> SSI has made the list.


Yep, shole is!


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

MileHighDiva said:


> @CeeLex33, I'm so happy I stocked up on Bee Mine last BF.  She's not coming correct this year. Last year, she had a 2 hr window with like 40 or 45 % off on Thanksgiving.  I was all  on my *"speak & spell"* hitting pay nah.



Yes, you are right, she did used to do it up.
I don't understand why these companies won't do at least 30% and up on BF, it only comes once a year.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

Playing around with a Hairveda cart.
Stuff is getting out of control but I will focus .
Juuuuuuust looking at some Vatika Frosting since I'm into Coconut oil prepoos.


----------



## Saludable84

flyygirlll2 said:


> @Saludable84 I agree. Now that it's getting colder here, I really need to re-up on my QB stash. Since I already purchased the hair box from APB, I'm debating whether I should just abandon this cart. My cart started as really ignant and now just has like 3 items in it.
> 
> 
> I still have unopened DC's from APB I haven't used either. I'll just grab the 16 oz HB from Naturelle Grow.



My cart was ignant. Like, sad. 
I made a mini purchase a while back of two Ayurvedic cleansers and masks. Crossed that off. 
Purchased a face lotion and Agave Cleanser 16oz last week. Crossed that off. 
All I need are hair lotions and I want one PM and UCS. Her lotions, so far have been kind to me.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

put 4 Shescentit Cranberry Cocktail in my cart.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

Saludable84 said:


> My cart was ignant. Like, sad.
> I made a mini purchase a while back of two Ayurvedic cleansers and masks. Crossed that off.
> Purchased a face lotion and Agave Cleanser 16oz last week. Crossed that off.
> All I need are hair lotions and I want one PM and UCS. Her lotions, so far have been kind to me.


What lotions did you decide on @Saludable84 ?


----------



## divachyk

@curlyhersheygirl, have you tossed more product since we last talked? I decided to toss that really old stuff (although I haven't officially done it).

*Purchased HairVeda*
Jardin Green Tea Butter (1st time purchase)
Whipped Creme Hair Moisturizer (1st time purchase)
Jardin Silken & Soften Conditioner (1st time purchase)
Gellicious Hydrating Hair Gel (staple)
Creamy Hair Cleansing Rinse (staple)
Deep Conditioning Hair Masque (staple)
Almond Glaze Grease Pomade (1st time purchase)

ETA: Will work on SSI and Hattache carts tonight. I will see what's good with APB & NG.


----------



## Saludable84

KinksAndInk said:


> Exactly. I asked twice about shipping costs. She wants you to message her and jump through hoops for an adjusted rate. Nah. Just adjust the ish lady. We shouldn't have to do all that to give you money. I'm done. I tried. I got 1 &1/4 16oz jars left. I'll use them sparingly. Wonder if somebody with better business sense could/would dupe this DC.



Im trying


----------



## CeeLex33

SMH- these sales really gone be trickling in like this. I agree- BF deserves at least 30%, they should even do those if you shop in "these certain" hours you get an extra % off. But maybe it's been a hard year and so they are all reserved on the discounts they will offer? IDK


----------



## Saludable84

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> They are too busy breakin the walls .



 

I saw some Amazon reviews yesterday.... Im just going to say they can break as many of them as they want but the "African American" hair keeps winning.


----------



## Saludable84

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> What lotions did you decide on @Saludable84 ?



Prickly Pear, Coconut Marshmallows and Ginger Lotion.


----------



## Saludable84

shawnyblazes said:


> I just saw a post on Instagram from Nurcreations
> 
> 40% off of $75 or more.



Was i supposed to be excited? Oh. Ok.


----------



## Shay72

With all of these vendors coming through today I need to reevaluate my list. I needed to anyway because last night I wrote down everything I have, what I need, and what I was planning to purchase. What I need and what I was planning to purchase did not match up.  For a daily cowasher I didn't have nan cowasher on my list to purchase . I get caught up with DC's easy. They distract me. Back to the drawing board.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

flyygirlll2 said:


> *BN will be having all products $9.99 each. I know you were looking at the creams. No coupon needed and sale starts from November 25th-28th.*


@flyygirlll2
Good Lookin' Out Sis. I appreciate it.

Now I wonder how much shipping is?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Shay72
Do you still patronize Honey Handmades?


----------



## flyygirlll2

@IDareT'sHair I'm not sure about the shipping. I haven't purchased from there in a while but from what I can remember it wasn't too bad.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

@divachyk I tossed all the stuff I had from Mozeke and Fluertzy. I still have the flaxseed cream gel from BRB but I may toss that too.

Does Pretty Antoinetts have a BF sale?


----------



## Shay72

@IDareT'sHair 
Yes ma'am . I will be purchasing from her.


----------



## rileypak

curlyhersheygirl said:


> @divachyk I tossed all the stuff I had from Mozeke and Fluertzy. I still have the flaxseed cream gel from BRB but I may toss that too.
> 
> *Does Pretty Antoinetts have a BF sale?*



I need to know about this too...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Shay72 
I'm glad you had such good CS from her.  She's too "messy" for me.


----------



## Shay72

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Shay72
> I'm glad you had such good CS from her.  She's too "messy" for me.


Yeah it will be interesting this time around with her having her own site and she's on Hattache, Walmart, and Amazon now.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72 said:


> Yeah it will be interesting this time around with her having her own site and *she's on Hattache, Walmart, and Amazon now.*


@Shay72 
Nope. Nope. and Nope.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@flyygirlll2
You are right.  Shipping was $6 bucks.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I'm still waiting to see what Curl-mart does?


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

Darcy's hadn't had nah sale for the longest and they coming through with 25%.
PFFT...
Curl Mart is really trying to hold out I see.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl 
Hey Partner in Crime!....


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@NaturallyATLPCH 
When you look at most of these "discounts" all you are really basically getting is "Free Shipping"

I've been working through several carts, and "Free Shipping" after I take off the discount, is about all I end up with.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

Exactly @IDareT'sHair . I remember her doing 30% in the past.
Or maybe I wanted her to lol...


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @NaturallyATLPCH
> When you look at most of these "discounts" all you are really basically getting is "Free Shipping"
> 
> I've been working through several carts, and "Free Shipping" after I take off the discount, is about all I end up with.


@IDareT'sHair 
I noticed that too. These sales just aren't that great.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> *Exactly. I remember her doing 30% in the past.
> Or maybe I wanted her to lol...*


@NaturallyATLPCH
Who?  I was just speaking in "generals" - based on several of the Carts I've made today.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> I noticed that too. These sales just aren't that great.


@curlyhersheygirl
Curly, Girl, I done twisted & tied these carts every way but loose and still come out with basically the same = Free Shipping.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> Curly, Girl, I* done twisted & tied these carts every way but loose* and still come out with basically the same = Free Shipping.


@IDareT'sHair 
LOL I bet you did. 
This year seems like a bust. I'm just not feeling it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl

Girl, you know I was working them Carts for no not one!

I want a 16oz Hair Dew (back up).

Pffft.  I might hafta' "settle" for an 8oz from Hattache.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl
I also want x2 Whipped Clouds from HV but it was OOS as soon as I saw the post while lurking...

I'll try to grab it from Hattache.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

IDareT'sHair said:


> @NaturallyATLPCH
> Who?  I was just speaking in "generals" - based on several of the Carts I've made today.


Darcy's. She's doing 25% off.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@NaturallyATLPCH 
Wonder what's up with Curl-mart?


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Its Jakeala, APB and Shescentit for me. Im done.  

House of Beauty for my Xcel.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

IDareT'sHair said:


> @NaturallyATLPCH
> Wonder what's up with Curl-mart?


Have you contacted them @IDareT'sHair ?


----------



## rileypak

Ship ship from Min.imo


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Oh my. Curl orgin is gonna make me break the plan.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> *Have you contacted them ?*



@NaturallyATLPCH 
No, they don't have the "greatest" CS.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

shawnyblazes said:


> *Oh my. Curl orgin is gonna make me break the plan.*


@shawnyblazes
I saw that 50%.  What's good there? 

I know you like it, but what exactly do you like?


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

shawnyblazes said:


> Its Jakeala, APB and Shescentit for me. Im done.
> 
> House of Beauty for my Xcel.


Sounds good to me!


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

IDareT'sHair said:


> @shawnyblazes
> I saw that 50%.  What's good there?
> 
> I know you like it, but what exactly do you like?



The overnight mask and the Bamboo twist butter.   Depending on shipping, I might go deep!


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

If folks keep playing I'll get a few Uggs that I've been eyeing


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *If folks keep playing I'll get a few Uggs that I've been eyeing*


@curlyhersheygirl 
IKR?

This is a Sign from above that we all need to KIM

It shouldn't be this hard.


----------



## Saludable84

curlyhersheygirl said:


> If folks keep playing I'll get a few Uggs that I've been eyeing





They played themselves already.


----------



## Saludable84

APB
QB
NG 

I'm done. These people weren't serious and I wasn't playing. These sales and deals are pathetic. And for those who products I can't use, well, I'll just stay sad. 

Saw ST in tar.get. Last bottle of knot sauce and it looked like someone opened, used and took a sample. I was disgusted.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> IKR?
> 
> This is a Sign from above that we all need to KIM
> 
> It shouldn't be this hard.


@IDareT'sHair 
No it shouldn't. I can get my thrills elsewhere lol


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I guess I'll wait on Hattache, LRC and QB.

@curlyhersheygirl


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Saludable84 said:


> *Saw ST in tar.get. Last bottle of knot sauce and it looked like someone opened, used and took a sample. I was disgusted.*


@Saludable84 
That's


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl 
Are you getting any SSI?


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> Are you getting any SSI?


@IDareT'sHair  I don't think so


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *I don't think so*


@curlyhersheygirl


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl


@IDareT'sHair 
Lol 
Right now the only carts I have are
APB
Jakeala
Komaza


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *Lol
> Right now the only carts I have are
> APB
> Jakeala
> Komaza*



@curlyhersheygirl
You're not getting any: QB or LRC?


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> You're not getting any: QB or LRC?


@IDareT'sHair 
Forgot LRC, definitely getting my liter. Don't need any QB


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *Forgot LRC, definitely getting my liter. Don't need any QB*


@curlyhersheygirl
Imma be on boffa' these like:

OT: What are you getting from Jakeala?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

IDareT'sHair said:


> *OT: What are you getting from Jakeala?*


@curlyhersheygirl
Bolded


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

@IDareT'sHair 
What are you getting from SSI


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *What are you getting from SSI*


@curlyhersheygirl
Nada.  I got a ton of this recently on a swap.

I did want a jar of Kiwi Kiss, but I think I can wait?

I might slip on over to Curl Origin and grab some Overnight DC'er based on Ms. @shawnyblazes


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

@IDareT'sHair 
2 beer DC'S
2 beau vert
1 loaf of feminine soap
2 16 feminine wash
1 facial toner
2 charcoal soap
2 prepoos


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl
Are any of those things B1 G1 50%?  I was going to get the Silky Oil (Pineapple Mango) but I'm not sure?  I still may?


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> Are any of those things B1 G1 50%?  I was going to get the Silky Oil (Pineapple Mango) but I'm not sure?  I still may?


@IDareT'sHair 
I have no idea lol. I didn't look at the sale deets. 
I had silky oil on my list but took it off because I have so many oils


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *I had silky oil on my list but took it off because I have so many oils*


@curlyhersheygirl
I need to, because I got a ton of oils.  But it's so goodt. 

You need to go to the Jakeala thread and see if any of those are B1G1 50%.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> I need to, because I got a ton of oils.  But it's so goodt.
> 
> You need to go to the Jakeala thread and see if any of those are B1G1 50%.


@IDareT'sHair 
I should do that.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Thought about getting a b/up of: Alikay's Avocado Crème DC'er and Alikay's Botanical Hair Balm since they are 40%


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *I should do that*.


@curlyhersheygirl 
Yeah, you might get a deal on something.


----------



## Shay72

*Jakeala*
Honey Rhassoul
Beau Vert
Hibiscus
High Hops

*Honey Handmade*
Knot Going Bananas x3
Knot in My Fro Joe x3

*SSI* (finally! I've put them on hold a few times! They haven't been in my stash in a few years)
Green Tea & Ginseng Cowash
Blueberry Cowash
Okra Reconstructor
Green Tea & Coconut Hair Milk
Cranberry Cream Hair Cocktail
Pumpkin & Chocolate Cowash

Still working on finalizing APB.


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> I guess I'll wait on Hattache, *LRC *and QB.
> 
> @curlyhersheygirl



@IDareT'sHair 

What does LRC stand for?


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> Yeah, you might get a deal on something.


@IDareT'sHair 
The feminine wash and the silky oil are BOGO


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Aggie
Lawrence Ray Concepts.


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> Lawrence Ray Concepts.


Thanks love...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Shay72
Nice!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@shawnyblazes @CeeLex33 
Where Ya'll Cream & Coco at?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I guess Sarenzo should ship tomorrow.


----------



## CeeLex33

IDareT'sHair said:


> @shawnyblazes @CeeLex33
> Where Ya'll Cream & Coco at?



SMH- she wack just like the rest of these vendors. No news yet.....


----------



## rileypak

Honestly, I'm only excited for APB as far as hair. And SSI only slid in because of 40% and so did LRC...maybe

Now, non-hair stuff...it's going down thanks to all the coin shifting I've been doing


----------



## IDareT'sHair

CeeLex33 said:


> *SMH- she wack just like the rest of these vendors. No news yet.....*


@CeeLex33
Shole is.  Whack as all get out.
Please keep me posted if/when you hear something.


----------



## CeeLex33

IDareT'sHair said:


> @CeeLex33
> Shole is.  Whack as all get out.
> Please keep me posted if/when you hear something.



Sure will- hopefully we'll hear tomorrow


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@CeeLex33
Really?  She need to quit playin'.  

Tempted us with all them delicious sounding oils and then don't have nothing.


----------



## CeeLex33

IDareT'sHair said:


> @CeeLex33
> Really?  She need to quit playin'.
> Tempted us with all them delicious sounding oils and then don't have nothing.



I'm sure she will have something- us customer's just gone hafta WAIT till she finalizes the deets LOLOLOL just hilarious at this point.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@CeeLex33
btw: Lovin' the Cranberry Cookie


----------



## IDareT'sHair

CeeLex33 said:


> I'm sure she will have something-* us customer's just gone hafta WAIT till she finalizes the deets LOLOLOL just hilarious at this point.*


@CeeLex33
Yep.  Unbeweavable.


----------



## CeeLex33

@IDareT'sHair Cranberry Cookie is


----------



## IDareT'sHair

CeeLex33 said:


> *Cranberry Cookie is*


@CeeLex33
It is!


----------



## Shay72

rileypak said:


> Honestly, I'm only excited for APB as far as hair. And SSI only slid in because of 40% and so did LRC...maybe
> 
> Now, non-hair stuff...it's going down thanks to all the coin shifting I've been doing


Yeah I did some coin shifting too because I maybe buying 2-3 traveler's notebooks depending on the sale. Not sure what else.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Good morning ladies


----------



## flyygirlll2

@shawnyblazes Morning 

And all the ladies!


----------



## flyygirlll2

On my way to work now.... hardly anyone will be at work. 

Still waiting to see what else is going to be on sale.


----------



## Saludable84

Morning Ladies! 

Im not even thrilled anymore. I'm just taking this time to get my appetite up. 

@shawnyblazes meant to tell you; that Knot Sauce I saw in tar.get was the runnier one you showed me.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Hey Ladies!
I have to go into the office too.  Ghost-town City! 

It was yesterday too.


----------



## rileypak

Good morning ladies! 


I'll be in the office today as well. 
It'll be a working day as usual for us though


----------



## Saludable84

IDareT'sHair said:


> Hey Ladies!
> I have to go into the office too.  Ghost-town City!
> 
> It was yesterday too.



Omw to work now. It will be a quiet day though everyone is in, but I did convince most of my people to take Friday off. I'm not working, why should you


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Saludable84 said:


> Omw to work now. It will be a quiet day though everyone is in, but *I did convince most of my people to take Friday off. I'm not working, why should you*


@Saludable84
Thankfully, we're closed Friday.


----------



## Saludable84

I messaged Siamese Twist. I really want to try her butters. Can she please come through?


----------



## rileypak

Wigs have been purchased...now to decide on these clip-in extensions


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Saludable84 said:


> Morning Ladies!
> 
> Im not even thrilled anymore. I'm just taking this time to get my appetite up.
> 
> @shawnyblazes meant to tell you; that Knot Sauce I saw in tar.get was the runnier one you showed me.


 I showed you the Knot Glide,  Knot Sauce is runnier than the current Knot glide I have in the gallon.  Either way she can git. @Saludable84


----------



## Shay72

Someone mentioned this in the "What's On Sale This Month" thread:
http://www.maneobjective.com/2016/1...day-cyber-monday-sale-guide-natural-hair.html


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Friday is my last day in my old job.   They sorry as all get out.  They know they could have closed the office but choose to have everyone come in AND in order to get paid for Turkey day, you have to show up today and Friday, if you dont have time saved or less seniority.


 Its okay because my new journey starts MONDAYYYYYYYYYYYYY!!!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Shay72 
Thanks Girl.  I saw this yesterday in "Randoms"


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

smh, up north naturals sale is butt.

 I have my APB, Jakeala , Shescentit and Curl Origin cart made. 

 I will pick up house of beauty regardless of sale or not.

 I'm done, officially.   ( I'm over these lackluster sales)

Hairveda really isnt a sale for me, even though I wanted some more oils. I will be good.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Slapped on some Tukka  Naturals Café Au Lait under Saran Wrap & Wig (for work) will detangle and cowash after work.


----------



## CeeLex33

Mawnin Ladies! 
Forgot to mention I purchased J Monique's yesterday. 
Let's see what today brings


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@shawnyblazes 

I still wanna try Curl Origins Overnight Hair Mask.  Their packaging looks identical to SSI's new packaging.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

CeeLex33 said:


> Mawnin Ladies!
> Forgot to mention I purchased J Monique's yesterday.
> *Let's see what today brings*


@CeeLex33 
Hey Lady!

I hope to see something from Curl-mart today?


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

IDareT'sHair said:


> @shawnyblazes
> 
> I still wanna try Curl Origins Overnight Hair Mask.  Their packaging looks identical to SSI's new packaging.



Curl Origin is Shescentit sister company @IDareT'sHair


----------



## Eisani

Hola! Yall know I had to come see what was "goings on" up in here during our favorite time of the year . I'm reading through everyone's lists, I think I'll just go with NG, Bask & Bloom, and SSI.  I'm trying my best to stay away from makeup


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

@IDareT'sHair 
Oyin is doing 30%


----------



## rileypak

shawnyblazes said:


> smh, *up north naturals sale is butt.*


What the!?!!!! If that ain't one of the weakest...

They really came with that 10% off $60+ 

What is wrong with these vendors this year?!?!!!!!!!


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

shawnyblazes said:


> *Curl Origin is Shescentit sister company *@IDareT'sHair


Oh really? didn't know that. I may take a gander then


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

rileypak said:


> What the!?!!!! If that ain't one of the weakest...
> 
> *They really came with that 10% off $60+*
> 
> What is wrong with these vendors this year?!?!!!!!!!


@rileypak  Really? why did they even bother


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl 
Just checked out on my b/up of 16oz Hair Dew.  Thanks for the tip.

Yeah Curl Origin has 50%.  I want the Overnight Mask.  Wonder how that shipping is?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Eisani 
 Hey OG PJ


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> Just checked out on my b/up of 16oz Hair Dew.  Thanks for the tip.
> 
> Yeah Curl Origin has 50%.  I want the Overnight Mask.  Wonder how that shipping is?


make a cart! @IDareT'sHair   gwon, head!


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

rileypak said:


> What the!?!!!! If that ain't one of the weakest...
> 
> They really came with that 10% off $60+
> 
> What is wrong with these vendors this year?!?!!!!!!!



 I shook my head. The NERVE.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

curlyhersheygirl said:


> Oh really? didn't know that. I may take a gander then


 @curlyhersheygirl


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@shawnyblazes
Gurhl....I been done made that Cart!


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

IDareT'sHair said:


> @shawnyblazes
> Gurhl....I been done made that Cart!



lol


----------



## IDareT'sHair

shawnyblazes said:


> *lol*


@shawnyblazes
Last night when we were first talmbout it.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

IDareT'sHair said:


> @shawnyblazes
> Last night when we were first talmbout it.



So far, I'm doing good.  I am tempted to put more in there though.  I hope they dont go out of business. Not sure how well they are doing. @IDareT'sHair


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I absolutely cannot Beweave Bekura's Cacao Bark DC'er is $24 dollas' nah.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

shawnyblazes said:


> So far, I'm doing good.  I am tempted to put more in there though.  *I hope they dont go out of business. Not sure how well they are doing*.


@shawnyblazes
I'll help You try to keep their doors open.

Lemme go back and add a couple thangs.


----------



## Saludable84

shawnyblazes said:


> I showed you the Knot Glide,  Knot Sauce is runnier than the current Knot glide I have in the gallon.  Either way she can git. @Saludable84



Not only am I confused but im about to skip this stop.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

@IDareT'sHair 
Glad you got your backup.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *Glad you got your backup.*


@curlyhersheygirl
Me Too!  I consider Oyin and HTN Lotion my "Winter" Lotions!

I was just thinking about "us" ransacking that $6.00 Honey Hemp last year.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> Me Too!  I consider Oyin and HTN Lotion my "Winter" Lotions!
> 
> I was just thinking about "us" ransacking that $6.00 Honey Hemp last year.


@IDareT'sHair 
Yeah that was an awesome deal and with free shipping too.


----------



## rileypak

I'm itching to try a ton of new products this wash day & I really need to slow my roll


----------



## Saludable84

MHC is tempting. I really only want Type 3 for DS an research purposes but a coworker wants to purchase as well.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Shi Naturals?

 anyone  try them. Looks interesting but that preservative system looks a littttttle sketchy.


----------



## Shay72

Now that Thanksgiving is "cancelled" I will really need to make sure I reign myself in. I won't be as occupied. My sister in law pops up with shingles (she is a bit young for it) and ain't nobody in my family has had chicken pox. My mama was like hell nawl we ain't driving to this beach house in Myrtle Beach to die . I'm wrong for this but I said it....I told my BF leave it to wyt folks to mess ish up. My SIL is wyt. We've been planning this for a year. I do feel bad for her though bc I hear shingles is painful.


----------



## rileypak

shawnyblazes said:


> Shi Naturals?
> 
> anyone  try them. Looks interesting but that preservative system looks a littttttle sketchy.



I bought from her YEARS ago but I don't even remember the products I had. Her line was a victim of my PJism. 
Although I do remember her shipping being high...


----------



## Shay72

shawnyblazes said:


> Shi Naturals?
> 
> anyone  try them. Looks interesting but that preservative system looks a littttttle sketchy.


I'm a ditto what @rileypak said. I remember the products but I don't remember the performance. She got cut when I was trying to cut back on vendors. I'll go look and tell you what I used to buy.I feel like Brownie518 used to buy from her too. We used to like a lot of the same products.


----------



## Shay72

@shawnyblazes 
Garlic Conditioner, Henna Gloss, Hibiscus Conditioner, Moisture Balance conditioner and spray, Protein Balance conditioner and spray

I think that's it


----------



## rileypak

Shay72 said:


> @shawnyblazes
> Garlic Conditioner, Henna Gloss, Hibiscus Conditioner, Moisture Balance conditioner and spray, Protein Balance conditioner and spray
> 
> I think that's it



I remember having the garlic conditioner and Hibiscus oil too...


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

rileypak said:


> I remember having the garlic conditioner and Hibiscus oil too...



How was the henna gloss? @Shay72


----------



## Saludable84

shawnyblazes said:


> Shi Naturals?
> 
> anyone  try them. Looks interesting but that preservative system looks a littttttle sketchy.



I built a cart but was never really motivated.

Siamese Twist is not having a BF sale and is limiting items due to moving. Dont know what kind of move. Ill just wait. I really her communication so far.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

Saludable84 said:


> I built a cart but was never really motivated.
> 
> Siamese Twist is not having a BF sale and is limiting items due to moving. Dont know what kind of move. Ill just wait. I really her communication so far.


I saw that too. Ah well, I'm good on her stuff for a long time, it lasts a while.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

Happy Thanksgiving Eve ladies! Starting wine and meal prep later, not doing a whole bunch of cooking this year.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

Shay72 said:


> Now that Thanksgiving is "cancelled" I will really need to make sure I reign myself in. I won't be as occupied. My sister in law pops up with shingles (she is a bit young for it) and ain't nobody in my family has had chicken pox. *My mama was like hell nawl we ain't driving to this beach house in Myrtle Beach to die *. *I'm wrong for this but I said it....I told my BF leave it to wyt folks to mess ish up. My SIL is wyt. *We've been planning this for a year. I do feel bad for her though bc I hear shingles is painful.



Sorry but . Your mom is funny.


----------



## Shay72

shawnyblazes said:


> How was the henna gloss? @Shay72


I don't know, lol. My memory is terrible. I'm contemplating buying one though.


NaturallyATLPCH said:


> Sorry but . Your mom is funny.


She is hilarious .


----------



## Shay72

Now I'm looking at Curl Origin....the edge control paste and ends serum look interesting. I'm not looking to control my edges but it says it is for thinning & weak edges. My edges are good but I'm always watching them. I'm a bit paranoid about them . Good ingredients. I'm concerned about the ends serum because its basically oil. Might not get that.


----------



## Saludable84

Is Silk Dreams even trying to have a sale?


----------



## Eisani

Hey @IDareT'sHair  chile I'm over here trying to be a nun and walk myself through the 12 steps, but our friend Fab keeps sending me texts talking about what "we" buying [/USER]


----------



## Shay72

Ya'll think the hair folks taking forever to publish their details. I've been stalking the facebook and instagram pages of two sellers of traveler's notebooks all day! They have stated they are having sales. That stuff is expensive they need to come on. The good thing is I will be shopping black this weekend for hair & journals.


----------



## Saludable84

Shay72 said:


> Ya'll think the hair folks taking forever to publish their details. I've been stalking the facebook and instagram pages of two sellers of traveler's notebooks all day! They have stated they are having sales. That stuff is expensive they need to come on. The good thing is I will be shopping black this weekend for hair & journals.



I've been doing the same thing. They are something else. Meanwhile, these mock carts are taking preference and all the coins because they got themselves all the way together.


----------



## Shay72

Saludable84 said:


> I've been doing the same thing. They are something else. Meanwhile, these mock carts are taking preference and all the coins because they got themselves all the way together.


Well if they don't get it together J. Monique, Oyin, and possibly Naturelle Grow will get their coin. I want them to get it together though.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

Okay okay, 100% for sure purchases now:
SheScentIt
APB
Qhemet
Naturale Grow (just one mask)
(All hair)

I did purchase a coconut oil ayurvedic blend and dark henna blend from Lakshmi's Cupboard. Shipping was very reasonable.

The Healing Place Apothecary (face)
Hattache (Bobeam Face Soaps since they aren't listed on her site)

The end.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I grabbed one of those $12 w/free shipping -  Inashi Mango Restorative Masques (back up), which has been cheaper than I've seen it.

I've been watching that line.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Eisani said:


> *Hey  chile I'm over here trying to be a nun and walk myself through the 12 steps, but our friend Fab keeps sending me texts talking about what "we" buying *


@Eisani 
I miss you all. 

We all use to do some major damage out here on these PJ Skreets.  

I talk about you all often and have very fond memories of us all being togevver talking products & hurr. #funtimes

Tell the *Fabulous One* and her *Fabulous* Mini-Me I said:


----------



## bajandoc86

Hey ladies! I miss y'all. Having a great time in Barcelona! 

How y'all doing?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@bajandoc86
Glad you are having a great time.  

Sitting here thinking about all these lackluster supposedly "Sales"


----------



## bajandoc86

IDareT'sHair said:


> @bajandoc86
> Glad you are having a great time.
> 
> Sitting here thinking about all these lackluster supposedly "Sales"



Sales haven't started yet? What's taking so long? Bleh.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Finished up: x1 Kj Naturals Rosemary & Coconut DC'er (no backups)

Due to my poor CS experience with her, none of it will be a repurchase.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@flyygirlll2
What are you doing?


----------



## flyygirlll2

@IDareT'sHair Hey T!  I'm browsing social media to see what other sales will be going on, but you know some folks are still not disclosing anything


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@flyygirlll2
I'm disappointed in CM. 

They still might do either Small Bus-iness Saturday or CM.


----------



## flyygirlll2

IDareT'sHair said:


> @flyygirlll2
> I'm disappointed in CM.
> 
> They still might do either Small Bus-iness Saturday or CM.



I was just about to mention that too smh. Haven't heard a peep from them .


----------



## IDareT'sHair

flyygirlll2 said:


> *I was just about to mention that too smh. Haven't heard a peep from them .*


@flyygirlll2 
That's so unlike them?

They are usually early? 

That's why I'm thinking they may do Small B-usin-ess Saturday or CM Monday.


----------



## Saludable84

My definites are:
APB
NG (2 masks) 
QB (her shipping makes the discount worth it) 
Bee Mine (2 DCs) 

Possibles:
MHC Type 3

I think I'm done til X.mas sales.


----------



## Saludable84

IDareT'sHair said:


> @flyygirlll2
> That's so unlike them?
> 
> They are usually early?
> 
> That's why I'm thinking they may do Small B-usin-ess Saturday or CM Monday.



I feel like they sent me an email telling me to watch out for sales and I feel like I deleted it.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair said:


> I guess Sarenzo should ship tomorrow.



Yours still didn't ship. I got my package today and we ordered on the same day.


----------



## CeeLex33

Hey Ladies! Just checking in- will finalize these mock carts tonight. 
@IDareT'sHair no news from C&C yet


----------



## rileypak

Ship ship from Sam's Beauty


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@CeeLex33
I even convo'ed them.....  Shole did.

ETA: Sarenzo is suppose to ship 23-25.  I want my stuff.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

Smh...these companies can go to h-e double hockey sticks thinking you have to reach out to them for a dern sale. Not gettin my coins.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel said:


> *Yours still didn't ship. I got my package today and we ordered on the same day.*


@Beamodel
Nope.  No package.  Status still says: "Shipping"


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@CeeLex33 
Marie Dean Yogurt Smoothie


----------



## CeeLex33

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> Smh...these companies can go to h-e double hockey sticks thinking you have to reach out to them for a dern sale. Not gettin my coins.



C&C keep messing around these coins going to be spent elsewhere- SSI ended up being a one off (the new papaya stuff is calling me) CRN is a might (I wanna try the Holiday stuff ya'll been talking bout)...


----------



## CeeLex33

@IDareT'sHair 
Creamy goodness, one of my favorites!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

CeeLex33 said:


> *Creamy goodness, one of my favorites!*


@CeeLex33
I remember having the White Tea in an Oil, but never in an actual product


----------



## flyygirlll2

I updated the sale info from Keravada. They just sent another email about everything being 35% off.


----------



## CeeLex33

@IDareT'sHair 
Was that in a MD Oil? I wanted to try her oils and never got a chance to order it.


----------



## flyygirlll2

Some of these vendors are getting on my nerves.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

CeeLex33 said:


> *Was that in a MD Oil? I wanted to try her oils and never got a chance to order it.*


@CeeLex33
Yep. 

We use to go hard in here on MD. 

She offered the White Tea in her Argan & her Jojoba Oils.


----------



## CeeLex33

flyygirlll2 said:


> Some of these vendors are getting on my nerves.


 frfr


----------



## IDareT'sHair

flyygirlll2 said:


> *I updated the sale info from Keravada. They just sent another email about everything being 35% off.*


@flyygirlll2
And the $3.99 shipping?  I should get another Crème Brulee.


----------



## flyygirlll2

IDareT'sHair said:


> @flyygirlll2
> And the $3.99 shipping?  I should get another Crème Brulee.



I'm not going to lie, they were not even on my BF list or radar.... but the way that sale and shipping is set up though


----------



## IDareT'sHair

flyygirlll2 said:


> *I'm not going to lie, they were not even on my BF list or radar.... but the way that sale and shipping is set up though*


@flyygirlll2
I'd love a b/up of Cream Brulee


----------



## flyygirlll2

CeeLex33 said:


> frfr



Yeah.. these folks just keep playin' smh.


----------



## flyygirlll2

IDareT'sHair said:


> @flyygirlll2
> I'd love a b/up of Cream Brulee



I haven't used it on my natural hair but when I was transitioning, it played nice with my hair. I wouldn't mind getting an oil. I've always liked their oils.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Well, at least I did hear right back from Sarenzo. 

@Beamodel  I guess my order more than likely ship Friday.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

flyygirlll2 said:


> *I haven't used it on my natural hair but when I was transitioning, it played nice with my hair. I wouldn't mind getting an oil. I've always liked their oils*.


@flyygirlll2
Yeah, me too.  I loved it.

Wondering how it would perform on fully natural hair?  I have a bottle, but wouldn't mind getting a back up.

Have you tried the Caramel Detangler/L-I?  That one gets good reviews too, but I've never purchased it.

ETA:  the Oils are great too.


----------



## flyygirlll2

IDareT'sHair said:


> @flyygirlll2
> Yeah, me too.  I loved it.
> 
> Wondering how it would perform on fully natural hair?  I have a bottle, but wouldn't mind getting a back up.
> 
> Have you tried the Caramel Detangler/L-I?  That one gets good reviews too, but I never purchased it.
> 
> ETA:  the Oils are great too.



I did have the Caramel Detangler and I did like it as well, but I gave it away (you know I be giving away stuff lol).


----------



## IDareT'sHair

flyygirlll2 said:


> *I did have the Caramel Detangler and I did like it as well, but I gave it away (you know I be giving away stuff lol).*


@flygirlll2
I hope you are keeping things organized, so you will be "less likely" to just arbitrarily give stuff away. 

You got to do better.  Use those products Girl.


----------



## Shay72

I ignored the Keravada email. Let me go look.


----------



## flyygirlll2

IDareT'sHair said:


> @flygirlll2
> I hope you are keeping things organized, so you will be "less likely" to just arbitrarily give stuff away.
> 
> You got to do better.  Use those products Girl.



Lol. The products are a bit more organized now thankfully.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Shay72
Yep.  Imma prolly hafta' jump on that Cream Brule.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

flyygirlll2 said:


> *Lol. The products are a bit more organized now thankfully.*


@flyygirlll2 
I'm so glad to hear that.  It definitely makes a difference.  For real.

And you know what I'm over here dealing with.

If it was "disorganized" that would drive me absolutely bonkers!

Are you getting in Bekura?


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

SSI was DEFINITELY a one off. 40% off is mandatory purchase permission lol...
Also getting some CCs, mainly soap for DP (Dear pops ) and moisturizers for sis. 40% off today only.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

Tree Naturals might be a one off with 15% off BUT free shipping. 
Who got the deets on Tree Naturals in here?


----------



## Shay72

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Shay72
> Yep.  Imma prolly hafta' jump on that Cream Brule.


I'm looking at the Superego. You know I'm a hot oil treatment fool. 

I'm contemplating getting my 4th steamer . I just gotta promise myself to take care of it this time. I have room to put it away so I like that too.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> Tree Naturals might be a one off with 15% off BUT free shipping.
> Who got the deets on Tree Naturals in here?


@IDareT'sHair I know you have sumthin in yo stash .


----------



## Saludable84

flyygirlll2 said:


> I updated the sale info from Keravada. They just sent another email about everything being 35% off.



My old time HG. Lordt


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72 said:


> *I'm looking at the Superego. You know I'm a hot oil treatment fool.  I'm contemplating getting my 4th steamer . I just gotta promise myself to take care of it this time. I have room to put it away so I like that too.*


@Shay72
I know you lurves your HOTs. 

You had me doing them thangs under my Heat Cap! 

Now that you have room, you might really enjoy having a Steamer.


----------



## Saludable84

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> SSI was DEFINITELY a one off. 40% off is mandatory purchase permission lol...
> Also getting some CCs, mainly soap for DP (Dear pops ) and moisturizers for sis. 40% off today only.



I was looking at the papaya line. I'm still on the fence because I haven't found anything I liked from them yet.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> * I know you have sumthin in yo stash *.


@NaturallyATLPCH 
Nope.  Never even looked at it.  Maybe the name?

Maybe @rileypak ?


----------



## Shay72

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Shay72
> I know you lurves your HOTs.
> 
> You had me doing them thangs under my Heat Cap!
> 
> Now that you have room, you might really enjoy having a Steamer.


You had me putting oil on top of my dc's and getting under the steamer. That is my preference and I need to get back to it.

Funny thing is in my apartment it sat out for the world to see and I used it like crazy. I move and have a entire room dedicated to my hair and I don't use it. I've moved again and I'm determined to use it here. Again I have a room dedicated to hair, planners, girly ish and I'm determined to actually use it this time. We shall see. I'll make the decision in the new year.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Shay72
Yep. 

I got that tip in WestNDN's Blo-g.  She had an article on Steaming a while back.


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> @NaturallyATLPCH
> Nope.  Never even looked at it.  Maybe the name?
> 
> Maybe @rileypak ?



Nope. Not me.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> *Nope. Not me.*


@rileypak
Nah....I've never even looked at that line. (LOL)


----------



## flyygirlll2

@IDareT'sHair Yeah, keeping products organized does make a big difference. No, I'm not planning to get anything from Bekura.

They actually sent me an email reminding me that I had $1.50 in points....they could have just kept that .


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> Just checked out on my b/up of 16oz Hair Dew.  Thanks for the tip.
> 
> Yeah Curl Origin has 50%.  I want the Overnight Mask.  Wonder how that shipping is?


Hi @IDareT'sHair, what's the code for Curl Origin and is it active now?


----------



## CeeLex33

@Aggie 
11/25 thru 11/28 
BLACKFRIDAY50


----------



## Saludable84

flyygirlll2 said:


> @IDareT'sHair Yeah, keeping products organized does make a big difference. No, I'm not planning to get anything from Bekura.
> 
> They actually sent me an email reminding me that I had $1.50 in points....they could have just kept that .



Mine was $2.10  I was completely unbothered.


----------



## Aggie

CeeLex33 said:


> @Aggie
> 11/25 thru 11/28
> BLACKFRIDAY50


Awesome Sauce! Thanks @CeeLex33


----------



## CeeLex33

Aggie said:


> Awesome Sauce! Thanks @CeeLex33



Sure thing


----------



## Aggie

*Finished using up: *

1 bottle of Ausie Moist Conditioner 
1 bottle of Jason Naturals A, D & E Conditioner


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

Saludable84 said:


> Mine was $2.10  I was completely unbothered.


Me too! $2.60 here


----------



## Shay72

I've already checked out with Jakeala. Code is working a little bit early.


----------



## rileypak

I'm just up, waiting to check out on SSI and deciding whether I'm going to invest in HerGivenHair...


----------



## MileHighDiva

Shay72 said:


> I've already checked out with Jakeala. Code is working a little bit early.


Are the BOGO's listed?  BRB, lemme go look.


----------



## MileHighDiva

@NaturallyATLPCH @Saludable84 @flyygirlll2 
Y'all have more than me.  I only have $1.60 in Bekura rewards.


----------



## divachyk

My Bekura rewards are $8.70.

@Saludable84 @shawnyblazes, what do you like from SSI?


----------



## Saludable84

divachyk said:


> My Bekura rewards are $8.70.
> 
> @Saludable84 @shawnyblazes, what do you like from SSI?



The Marula Hemp is the only thing I've ever liked from them.


----------



## Shay72

SSI playing. They know we wanna use that code. Waiting on them I bought the Recollections goal planner from Michael's. Great deal so I'm happy.


----------



## Shay72

SSI is doing a giveaway on instagram of their papaya line


----------



## Saludable84

Gobble Gobble Beautiful People! 

May have made a small Jakeala purchase. 

I really like her!


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

divachyk said:


> My Bekura rewards are $8.70.
> 
> @Saludable84 @shawnyblazes, what do you like from SSI?


Cranberry cocktail.   My favorite.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

@flyygirlll2 !!!


----------



## Saludable84

Shay72 said:


> SSI is doing a giveaway on instagram of their papaya line



My page is private so they wouldn't be able to see if I reposted anyway.


----------



## Saludable84

Happy Birthday @flyygirlll2


----------



## flyygirlll2

Thank you! @shawnyblazes @Saludable84 

I hope everyone has a wonderful Thanksgiving!


----------



## rileypak

Shay72 said:


> SSI playing. They know we wanna use that code.



Exactly!!! I'm waiting up to use the code for them and next thing I know I'm off in non-hair carts buying thangs up


----------



## rileypak

@flyygirlll2


----------



## flyygirlll2

Thank you @rileypak.


----------



## Shay72

rileypak said:


> Exactly!!! I'm waiting up to use the code for them and next thing I know I'm off in non-hair carts buying thangs up


 That's how I ended up buying that Recollections planner that I wasn't going to get until next month. I got an excellent deal so I'm good. But folks money gonna be gone....

So far this is what I've purchased that is hair related:
*Shi Naturals*
Henna Gloss Thickening & Strengthening Conditioner
Option: Honey Henna Gloss 16 oz *NEW*

*Jakeala*
Hair Mask Matcha Green Tea Avocado Deep Conditioner - Beau Vert Vegan Natural Care Product - Bentonite Apple Vinegar Horsetail
Beer Conditioner Hair Natural Kinky Curly Product Cupuacu Bamboo Babassu Biotin Shampoo
Conditioner Hibiscus Flaxseed Marshmallow - Cleansing Co Wash Natural Product Long Hair Do Does Care
Honey Rhassoul Hair Mask - Co Wash Deep Conditioner Treatment - Natural Hair Care Product Sweet Thang


----------



## rileypak

Shay72 said:


> That's how I ended up buying that Recollections planner that I wasn't going to get until next month. I got an excellent deal so I'm good. But folks money gonna be gone....
> 
> So far this is what I've purchased that is hair related:
> *Shi Naturals*
> Henna Gloss Thickening & Strengthening Conditioner
> Option: Honey Henna Gloss 16 oz *NEW*
> 
> *Jakeala*
> Hair Mask Matcha Green Tea Avocado Deep Conditioner - Beau Vert Vegan Natural Care Product - Bentonite Apple Vinegar Horsetail
> Beer Conditioner Hair Natural Kinky Curly Product Cupuacu Bamboo Babassu Biotin Shampoo
> Conditioner Hibiscus Flaxseed Marshmallow - Cleansing Co Wash Natural Product Long Hair Do Does Care
> Honey Rhassoul Hair Mask - Co Wash Deep Conditioner Treatment - Natural Hair Care Product Sweet Thang



I ended up with video games and some face masks fooling around waiting on SSI. 
They need to go ahead and activate that code cause I got my eye on more tech stuff


----------



## Shay72

Happy birthday @flyygirlll2 !


----------



## flyygirlll2

Thank you @Shay72


----------



## MileHighDiva

Ms. On The Flyy Tip! Have a wonderful Born Day!

@flyygirlll2


----------



## flyygirlll2

PrettyAntoinets posted on IG that sale starts 12:00 am Friday but there's no other details yet for those who were looking to purchase. Still no word from CM. I agree that some folks with codes *cough* (SSI) need to stop playin' and let it work already


----------



## flyygirlll2

@MileHighDiva Thanks hun .


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

Happy Thanksgiving ladies!
And a special Happy Birthday to @flyygirlll2 !

Imma purchase in ya honor! 

SSI is definitely playing games. I've been trying to enter that code off and on all night and I woke up to try to do it again. 

The email DID say 11/24. That's today, right?


----------



## rileypak

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> SSI is definitely playing games. I've been trying to enter that code off and on all night and I woke up to try to do it again.
> 
> The email DID say 11/24. That's today, right?



This!!!
Still waiting and now I've gone and purchased another one-off


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Hey Ladies!

Happy Jive Turkey Day!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@flyygirlll2 
......

All the Best to You!


----------



## rileypak

SSI code is active


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Checked out of Shescentit. 

Waiting on Curl Origin and APB


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Waiting on MHC


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

SSI's shipping was actually reasonable. Looks like I'll be taking them into 2017.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

I think Erica will activate that code today...well I hope she will .


----------



## Saludable84

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> I think Erica will activate that code today...well I hope she will .



You PJs have no self control. 

I hope she does too


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

Saludable84 said:


> You PJs have no self control.
> 
> I hope she does too


Girl, you know imma be eating turkey, watching football, and stalking sales on my tablet .


----------



## Saludable84

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> Girl, you know imma be eating turkey, watching football, and stalking sales on my tablet .



I'm on the road to VA and have been stalking and sales and emails and building carts between google.maps. 

Le struggle


----------



## flyygirlll2

@NaturallyATLPCH Thank you and please do! 
Thank you  @IDareT'sHair 

Have a safe trip! @Saludable84


----------



## flyygirlll2

I just saw the email from SSI about the code being active now. I'm still stalking sales though for the time being


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@flyygirlll2
Me too.  *still stalking* 

I really don't need any SSI although I did make a mock Cart that is sitting chillin' in the cut.


----------



## Shay72

*SSI*
BLUEBERRY CO-WASH CONDITIONER 
CRANBERRY CREAM HAIR COCKTAIL 
GREEN TEA & GINSENG CO-WASH CONDITIONER 
GREEN TEA COCONUT HAIR MILK 
OKRA RECONSTRUCTOR 
PUMPKIN & WHITE CHOCOLATE CO WASH


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Shay72 

Nice List!


----------



## BrownBetty

SSI - one cart down, I checked out.

*2 x RESTORE & REPAIR HAIR MASK* 
$14.50
*1 x COCO CREME LEAVE-IN CONDITIONER* 
$13.99
*1 x PAPAYA ULTRA NOURISH CONDITIONER* 
$14.50
*1 x PAPAYA SUPER HYDRATE HAIR MASK *
$14.99
*2 x SUGAR PEACH SUPER MOIST CONDITIONER* 
$14.99
*1 x CORIANDER FIG HAIR BALM* 
$12.99
*1 x HONEY BUTTERCREAM MOISTURIZER* 

I'm still fine tuning APB and jakeala...

Happy Thanksgiving Ladies!


----------



## flyygirlll2

@IDareT'sHair Although the SSI sale is good, I went on there and there's nothing I really need/want so I might just pass.


----------



## Saludable84

Nice hauls


----------



## Saludable84

flyygirlll2 said:


> @IDareT'sHair Although the SSI sale is good, I went on there and there's nothing I really need/want so I might just pass.



I'm going to pass on SSI and MHC. I mean, I have a cart made for the latter, but I'm not moved by it.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

flyygirlll2 said:


> @IDareT'sHair Although the SSI sale is good, I went on there and there's nothing I really* need/want* so I might just pass.



I love how you interchanged the two lol...they mean the same thing to me.


----------



## Saludable84

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> I love how you interchanged the two lol...they mean the same thing to me.



@flyygirlll2 PJ justification 101.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

The only thing I wanted to try was the Papaya line from SSI. Otherwise, I wouldn't have gotten anything either.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Holidays are the worst sometimes. My grandmother passed yesterday and my mom is really down. 2016 has been a number.

Im reallly thankful she lived to see 93, its just hard to see the sadness on my mummies face. 

Send some good vibes and prayers her way , please.


----------



## Saludable84

shawnyblazes said:


> Holidays are the worst sometimes. My grandmother passed yesterday and my mom is really down. 2016 has been a number.
> 
> Im reallly thankful she lived to see 93, its just hard to see the sadness on my mummies face.
> 
> Send some good vibes and prayers her way , please.



Condolences to your family at this time.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

shawnyblazes said:


> Holidays are the worst sometimes. My grandmother passed yesterday and my mom is really down. 2016 has been a number.
> 
> Im reallly thankful she lived to see 93, its just hard to see the sadness on my mummies face.
> 
> Send some good vibes and prayers her way , please.


Prayers going up for you and your fam @shawnyblazes .


----------



## rileypak

@shawnyblazes
So sorry to hear that.
Condolences to you and your family


----------



## IDareT'sHair

shawnyblazes said:


> Holidays are the worst sometimes. *My grandmother passed yesterday and my mom is really down. 2016 has been a number.  Im reallly thankful she lived to see 93, its just hard to see the sadness on my mummies face. Send some good vibes and prayers her way , please.*


@shawnyblazes 
I know it is.  You have my sympathy.

My Mothers B-Day is also today.*i'm sad*


----------



## flyygirlll2

@shawnyblazes I'm so sorry to hear about your grandmother. My thoughts and prayers are with you and your family. 

@IDareT'sHair 


This year has been a hard year. I hope next year brings better days for everyone.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@flyygirlll2
Thanks Lady!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

DANG!  I guess MHC is waiting right to 11:59.


----------



## flyygirlll2

@Saludable84 Yeah, I'm passing on SSI. I still have the Type 3 Hair Creme in my cart for MHC but idk if I'll hit paynah.

@NaturallyATLPCH  Right, you know it gets in pj land. I just checked out of Alikay with a 16 oz Lemongrass Leave-in since it was a great deal.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

IDareT'sHair said:


> @shawnyblazes
> I know it is.  You have my sympathy.
> 
> My Mothers B-Day is also today.*i'm sad*


 My moms birthday is Sunday.  I dont even think shes going to want to celebrate now.  2016 has been a lot of changes.


Hugs @IDareT'sHair 

Thank you ladies!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@shawnyblazes 
Probably not.

Just be there for her.


----------



## MileHighDiva

My condolences to you and your family @shawnyblazes


----------



## flyygirlll2

@IDareT'sHair BN sale starts now.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

This time of year is very hard for me also. My mom passed away suddenly from heart failure at 48  13 years ago on December 6 so the holidays are very challenging for me. I completely understand @shawnyblazes .

When my grandfather died right before Thanksgiving back in 1998, the pain on my mom's face was unbearable but she pressed on.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> This time of year is very hard for me also. My mom passed away suddenly from heart failure at 48  13 years ago on December 6 so the holidays are very challenging for me. I completely understand @shawnyblazes .
> 
> When my grandfather died right before Thanksgiving back in 1998, the pain on my mom's face was unbearable but she pressed on.



@NaturallyATLPCH


----------



## IDareT'sHair

flyygirlll2 said:


> *BN sale starts now.*


@flyygirlll2
Already checked out!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> *This time of year is very hard for me also. My mom passed away suddenly from heart failure at 48  13 years ago on December 6 so the holidays are very challenging for me.*


@NaturallyATLPCH 
It's so hard.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

So I'm not sure what's going on with MHC?  They 'bout to miss me.

I ain't got time to keep entering a non-functional discount code.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

Thank you ladies. I love the overall support and sisterhood in this group! We've got your back @shawnyblazes .


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

Bobeam face soaps are back in stock, let me go purchase.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Somebody need to tell me what's going on with MHC?  UGHHH!


----------



## flyygirlll2

@NaturallyATLPCH


----------



## flyygirlll2

@IDareT'sHair The MHC sale is supposed to start at 11:59 pm tonight.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

@shawnyblazes 
My condolences sis.

@IDareT'sHair


----------



## Saludable84

IDareT'sHair said:


> @shawnyblazes
> I know it is.  You have my sympathy.
> 
> My Mothers B-Day is also today.*i'm sad*


----------



## Saludable84

@NaturallyATLPCH to you too


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Hey divas
Nordstrom started my shopping bug early this morning. I got all the Uggs I wanted at 46% off


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

@flyygirlll2 
Happy Birthday sis


----------



## IDareT'sHair

flyygirlll2 said:


> *The MHC sale is supposed to start at 11:59 pm tonight.*


@flyygirlll2
It said 11:59 *a.m.* in the Sales Thread.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *Hey divas
> Nordstrom started my shopping bug early this morning. I got all the Uggs I wanted at 46% off *


@curlyhersheygirl 
Great Deal Ms. Curly!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl 
What Hair Products are you still getting?


----------



## Shay72

curlyhersheygirl said:


> Hey divas
> Nordstrom started my shopping bug early this morning. I got all the Uggs I wanted at 46% off


Oh snap...let me go look.


----------



## Shay72

Shay72 said:


> Oh snap...let me go look.


Of course the pair I want is not on sale


----------



## flyygirlll2

@curlyhersheygirl Thanks sis! 

@IDareT'sHair I went to check on the IG page and showed that it's tonight. I thought it was earlier too.


----------



## Shay72

@shawnyblazes 
You and your family are in my prayers

@IDareT'sHair and @NaturallyATLPCH


----------



## flyygirlll2

This is my Bday hair for today. It's gloomy looking outside but I'm still going to enjoy myself.


----------



## rileypak

@flyygirlll2


----------



## rileypak

I need to go have several seats somewhere with all these one-offs I'm buying


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@rileypak


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak



For real!!!
I'm up to two of them now. I need to sit down somewhere


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

Love it @flyygirlll2 !


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

Lemme make adjustments to this APB cart for other possible one offs .


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> *For real!!!*
> *I'm up to two of them now. I need to sit down somewhere *


@rileypak 
They mess me up every year.


----------



## divachyk

Happy Birthday @flyygirlll2. What would you have gotten from SSI had you ordered? My cart is full of stuff but I need to scale back.

Hang in there @shawnyblazes 

Safe travels @Saludable84 

Happy Thanksgiving Ladies!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@flyygirlll2 
Nice casual B-Day Doo!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@rileypak  So Far:
My Randoms:
J. Monique Naturals
Inashi
Tukka Naturals
Sarenzo

My Originals:
Bel Nouvo
Oyin
Cathy Howse UBH

On the one-off list:
Jakeala
BoBeam
Naturelle Grow


----------



## divachyk

@IDareT'sHair, MHC and that code.  I went to bed on SSI in the wee hours of this morning because it wasn't working. I see it's working now.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@divachyk
Yeah - It was 11:59* a.m*. in the Sales thread.

I still have QB, LRC and Hattache, so I'm not sure about MHC?


----------



## rileypak

My list is all off


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@rileypak
Adding BoBeam to the one-off.  I got x1 Coconut Crème DC'er


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Is anybody in this thread getting any Claudie this year?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> *My list is all off*


@rileypak
Why?  What's up?


----------



## divachyk

Obia is having 40%. I so happened to like their DCner. It made my hair soft although it offers no slip. Two of their products won the Naturally Curly award 2 years in a row. I'm interested but really need to back away.


----------



## MileHighDiva

IDareT'sHair said:


> Is anybody in this thread getting any Claudie this year?


I curious about her new pre-poo...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@divachyk
You "missed" that whole Obia conversation many pages back. 

Have you looked up what Obia means? 

Look it up.


----------



## Shay72

Yeah waiting for the Beautifully Bamboo code . I was getting that next month. I might have to buy from the others  for the traveler's notebooks bc folks still playing.


----------



## divachyk

IDareT'sHair said:


> @divachyk
> You "missed" that whole Obia conversation many pages back.
> 
> Have you looked up what Obia means?
> 
> Look it up.



Oops, I remember now. I totally forgot about that.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

MileHighDiva said:


> *I curious about her new pre-poo...*


@MileHighDiva 
So was I.   She's on my 1 off. 
I used the 3n1 yesterday and fell in love with it all over again.Good Stuff.


----------



## flyygirlll2

@divachyk Thank you. I would have gotten Cranberry Cocktail Leave-in, or one of the cleansers. I already have a bottle of the Leave in and I find that the cleansers not coming in 16 oz not really cost effective.


----------



## divachyk

@flyygirlll2, I am not content with my cart. I have to work on it some more. First off, I have way too many things in it. Second, I need to eliminate products that I may not really use like co-wash conditioners. They sound so delicious though.


----------



## flyygirlll2

My one off's so far that I've purchased from is:

Alikay
Bouncy Curls (rollers)
Jakeala 

I have a few other one off's but that will heavily depend on the discount.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@flyygirlll2
And I need to count those Tukka Naturals DC'er I bought before BF.


----------



## Saludable84

@flyygirlll2  love the thickness! Enjoy


----------



## flyygirlll2

@divachyk Yeah, it's easy to get caught up with many things in your cart cause the sale is very good. I know if I bought anything from there, I wouldn't be using them for a long time so I KIM.


----------



## Saludable84

rileypak said:


> I need to go have several seats somewhere with all these one-offs I'm buying



Honestly, that's why this Jakeala cart went down the way it did


----------



## MileHighDiva

I pulled the trigger early on the rest of the Curls Blueberry Bliss products I wanted.  FB code active, before BF code with the same discount.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@divachyk @flyygirlll2
re: SSI - I got quite a bit of it recently on a swap, so I'm good.  The only thing I still want is Kiwi Kiss (I wanna try it), so it's in my Hattache Cart.

I'd love to get Fortifying Mask and Banana Brule both which have been "supposedly" temporarily discontinued.

But she is coming out with so many "new things" I'm beginning to be doubtful if she ever brings them back.


----------



## flyygirlll2

@Saludable84 Thank you, I am .


----------



## flyygirlll2

@IDareT'sHair I'm good with my SSI stash. The DC's I've tried from her line that I've tried so far did not work for my hair. I've mainly just stuck with her cleansers  and the Cranberry/Coco Ceam Leave in.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Naturelle Grow's Discount Code is working!


----------



## flyygirlll2

IDareT'sHair said:


> Naturelle Grow's Discount Code is working!


Yes! Thanks.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@flyygirlll2 @Shay72
I grabbed that 16oz Bamboo & Silk DC'er


----------



## flyygirlll2

@IDareT'sHair I grabbed 16oz Herbal Blends.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

flyygirlll2 said:


> *I grabbed 16oz Herbal Blends*.


@flyygirlll2
Nice! 

I love that one and Slippery Elm.  I also love the Coconut Water & Mango


----------



## flyygirlll2

@IDareT'sHair So far, HB is the only DC that works well for my hair from her line. The Coconut Mango was just ok for my hair.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

IDareT'sHair said:


> Naturelle Grow's Discount Code is working!


----------



## flyygirlll2

At this point I'm unsure about MHC. Still on the fence with APB, if anything I might grab one or two things. QB's sale starts at 8:00 am  EST tomorrow so I'm waiting on that.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Im doing good so far.  Sticking to my list.


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak
> Why?  What's up?



Etae 30% off starting at 6 tonight.
Treluxe Naturals 30% off.

I need to check out the shipping on both cause it may still be cost effective to grab them from Hattache.


----------



## rileypak

MileHighDiva said:


> I pulled the trigger early on the rest of the Curls Blueberry Bliss products I wanted.  FB code active, before BF code with the same discount.



I did the same thing, just used the FB code.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> *Etae 30% off starting at 6 tonight.  T**reluxe Naturals 30% off.  I need to check out the shipping on both cause it may still be cost effective to grab them from Hattache.*


@rileypak
Oh, I see.


----------



## Saludable84

Hit paynah on NG.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Saludable84
What you get?


----------



## Saludable84

I deleted the Pumpkin from APB. I have 2 16oz from Darcy's and 2 8oz from APB. I'm not even getting to Darcy's until the new year and Darcy's is 2.5 months of Conditioner.


----------



## DRAV93

I checked the shipping for Etae earlier and it was at 8.95 for me and that was just too much.


----------



## Saludable84

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Saludable84
> What you get?



Herbal Blends and Marshmallow. 

I still have 6-7 16oz jars in my mini fridge.


----------



## Saludable84

I'm just waiting for APB and QB. I'm done.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I thought I was in the wrong thread


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Imma still try to finish up x4-x6 DC'ers before 12/31. 

I should finish up:
x1 Tukka Naturals (open)
x1 BoBeam Rootz Ice (open)
x1 Jakeala Dope


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@flyygirlll2 

I was getting ready to post and thought: "Where Am I"?......


----------



## flyygirlll2

IDareT'sHair said:


> @flyygirlll2
> 
> I was getting ready to post and thought: "Where Am I"?......



Right lol. Me too


----------



## rileypak




----------



## Saludable84

IDareT'sHair said:


> I thought I was in the wrong thread




But that Jakeala derail was epic 

Goes to take my like back.


----------



## Shay72

What I miss?


----------



## flyygirlll2

Saludable84 said:


> But that Jakeala derail was epic
> 
> Goes to take my like back.



That had me dying


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Saludable84 said:


> *But that Jakeala derail was epic *
> 
> Goes to take my like back.


@Saludable84 @flyygirlll2
Gurl...I wanted to ....


----------



## Saludable84

Shay72 said:


> What I miss?



A pity fxxx sociopath.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Saludable84 said:


> A pity fxxx sociopath.


Lololololololllllll


----------



## Saludable84

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Saludable84 @flyygirlll2
> Gurl...I wanted to ....



I saw her post and hit X. Why? Why? Just why? Just stay away. Far away. 

I get tired of rolling my eyes back so far. And she got a head hard like a rock. 

You know what.... I got 10 minutes until this next plate.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@shawnyblazes
Cute Avi.


----------



## Saludable84

Planning how I'm going to sneak these packages past DH because they will all probably be coming in at the same time.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Saludable84 said:


> *Planning how I'm going to sneak these packages past DH because they will all probably be coming in at the same time.*


@Saludable84
Now that's going to take some strategic planning.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

IDareT'sHair said:


> @shawnyblazes
> Cute Avi.




Thank you!!  @IDareT'sHair


----------



## divachyk

While these hair vendors playing, other (non-hair) places getting my money. ETA: MHC still not working? Like why.



IDareT'sHair said:


> @divachyk @flyygirlll2
> re: SSI - I got quite a bit of it recently on a swap, so I'm good.  The only thing I still want is Kiwi Kiss (I wanna try it), so it's in my Hattache Cart.
> 
> I'd love to get Fortifying Mask and Banana Brule both which have been "supposedly" temporarily discontinued.
> 
> But she is coming out with so many "new things" I'm beginning to be doubtful if she ever brings them back.



SSI has really changed since the last time I really paid attention to their offerings.


----------



## divachyk

RT: I unsubscribed from Alikay. I was annoyed by the number of sales emails.


----------



## flyygirlll2

Saludable84 said:


> Planning how I'm going to sneak these packages past DH because they will all probably be coming in at the same time.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

@rileypak they got me.  Did you see the ship date? Smh


----------



## rileypak

shawnyblazes said:


> @rileypak they got me.  Did you see the ship date? Smh



I did 
But it's not like I'm in a rush for it anyway so *shrug*


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> What Hair Products are you still getting?


@IDareT'sHair 
I'm waiting on curl origin, komaza, LRC, apb and whatever one off gets my attention.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@shawnyblazes @rileypak
What's the Ship Date Ya'll?


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> @shawnyblazes @rileypak
> What's the Ship Date Ya'll?



December 12


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

I have scaled back my APB cart tremendously. But, not to buy anything else.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl 
I wanna hear all about these U-ggs!


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

@IDareT'sHair
I've been eyeing the Ava, Ellecia and amala for a few months. I was happy when they went on sale earlier this month at Nordstrom so I decided to wait for their BF sale.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl
Cool!

I'm glad you got a good deal.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I heard back from MHC who told me the Sale is tonight.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl
You weren't getting any NG?


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

@IDareT'sHair 
I have a small cart at BN, not sure if I'll check out just yet.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> You weren't getting any NG?


@IDareT'sHair 
No I'm not. Did you get anything from there?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *No I'm not. Did you get anything from there?*


@curlyhersheygirl 
x1 16oz Bamboo & Silk DC'er


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@rileypak 
What made you decide to get x2 of the CRN Leave-In Packs? 

I watched a couple YT reviews when they were 1st launched. 

They sound nice.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl
I got my Hattache Cart locked & loaded. 

Also, MHC (which I'm still kinda questioning?)

I might skip it because I still need to do QB & LRC.

OT: My plan is still to use up x4-x6 DC'ers by 12/31.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

@IDareT'sHair 
I'm trying to use up as much stuff as I can before my trip because I'll be braiding my hair.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

30 % from Sheamoisture.  Blah


----------



## Shay72

shawnyblazes said:


> 30 % from Sheamoisture.  Blah


I might get some body washes but I might just stick with the ones from Trader Joe's for $3.99 or is it $2.99?


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak
> What made you decide to get x2 of the CRN Leave-In Packs?
> 
> I watched a couple YT reviews when they were 1st launched.
> 
> They sound nice.



I had a feeling I'd like two of the products a lot and sadly she isn't selling them separately so I just grabbed two boxes.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72 said:


> I might get some body washes but *I might just stick with the ones from Trader Joe's for $3.99 or is it $2.99?*


@Shay72
How are those?

I switched to Phil-o-sophy Bath Gels.  I recently bought like x3 Liters on Q-V-C.  Some kind of Christ-mas Trio.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@rileypak
I wanted to try the Honey one.  Sounded goodt.


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak
> I wanted to try the Honey one.  Sounded goodt.



That's the main reason I grabbed it


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

rileypak said:


> That's the main reason I grabbed it


Me too lol


----------



## Shay72

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Shay72
> How are those?
> 
> I switched to Phil-o-sophy Bath Gels.  I recently bought like x3 Liters on Q-V-C.  Some kind of Christ-mas Trio.


I like them. The price, the consistency, you don't need a lot so they last awhile, and they suds up pretty good.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I wanna cancel Oyin. 

I just bought 16oz from Curl-mart.  I wonder if I can?  I didn't see anything in their T&C?

What ya'll think?


----------



## Saludable84

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> I have scaled back my APB cart tremendously. But, not to buy anything else.



Likewise. I scaled back with previous purchases and reviewing inventory. 

My impromptu NG and Jakeala purchase didn't do any damage.


----------



## rileypak

Okay I have taken a long hard look at my APB cart and was able to shave a few hundred off of it  

I can get some items for X.mas.


----------



## Shay72

Ya'll I might be finally kicking HH to the curb. So all 7 oz are supposed to be $7 but not if it is sold at Walmart. So that means Knot Going Bananas remains $15. Who does that ish? Its stupid. I have my three Knot In My Fro Joe in my cart but I don't know if I will purchase them.


----------



## Saludable84

rileypak said:


> Okay I have taken a long hard look at my APB cart and was able to shave a *few hundred off *of it
> 
> I can get some items for X.mas.



Aka, my mini purchases. Because all that stuff was in my cart and I don't want DH questioning nann.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Welp.  I convo Oyin.

Just checked out from CM.  *Sucks Teef* All Late to the Party


----------



## Saludable84

Shay72 said:


> Ya'll I might be finally kicking HH to the curb. So all 7 oz are supposed to be $7 but not if it is sold at Wal.mart. So that means Knot Going Bananas remains $15. Who does that ish? Its stupid. I have my three Knot In My Fro Joe in my cart but I don't know if I will purchase them.



I've never purchased because of issues with her. Likewise with Soultanicals.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

IDareT'sHair said:


> I wanna cancel Oyin.
> 
> I just bought 16oz from Curl-mart.  I wonder if I can?  I didn't see anything in their T&C?
> 
> *What ya'll think?*


@Saludable84 @rileypak @Shay72

Well what ya'll think?


----------



## rileypak

Saludable84 said:


> Aka, my mini purchases. Because all that stuff was in my cart and I don't want DH questioning nann.



I'll be spreading the rest of my saved APB items over X.mas and early next year.
Besides, I needed to shift those coins over to the one-offs and skin.care carts


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Saludable84 @rileypak @Shay72
> 
> Well what ya'll think?



Doesn't hurt to try 
Fingers crossed for you!!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@rileypak
I shoulda' got some CJ from CM.


----------



## Saludable84

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Saludable84 @rileypak @Shay72
> 
> Well what ya'll think?



You should be able to but they may not get to it today. I checked the site as well. 

I'm hoping they check before they ship.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

CM having a sale?


----------



## Shay72

rileypak said:


> Doesn't hurt to try
> Fingers crossed for you!!!


I agree


----------



## IDareT'sHair

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> *CM having a sale?*


@NaturallyATLPCH
Yeah.  25% and Free Ship over $30.00


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> CM having a sale?


Never mind lol...


----------



## rileypak

CM ain't having much of a sale. So much of the inventory is OOS


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

Yeah I have 2 Refresher Sprays, a 16 ounce UCS, and an 8 ounce PSC for APB. I even took the Coco prepoo out because I got off my lazy butt and infused some ayurvedic herbs in some coconut oil in my mini crock pot .


----------



## Shay72

My HH coin got transferred to CM. This worked out to be a pretty good deal for me because I used the CM15 code too and got free shipping. 

*Curlmart*
2x 16.9 oz Honey Hemp Conditioners


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

rileypak said:


> CM ain't having much of a sale. So much of the inventory is OOS


I wouldn't even bother with CM. I'd get everything from Hattache.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72 said:


> Curlmart
> *2x 16.9 oz Honey Hemp Conditioners*


@Shay72
That was a good deal. 

CM had 16oz Hair Dew for $15 and Oyin had it for $22.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Shay72
> That was a good deal.  CM had Hair Dew for $15 and Oyin had it for $22.


Oh yeeeeah, I forgot that CM had 16 ounce bottles of Oyin.


----------



## divachyk

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Saludable84 @rileypak @Shay72
> 
> Well what ya'll think?



Definitely try it. I know I would.


----------



## rileypak

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> I wouldn't even bother with CM. I'd get everything from Hattache.



I just peeked in there like a PJ would do and everything I'm interested in is OOS. I ain't got time 
I closed the page out & went to get my Hattache cart ready.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

APB Code is werkin...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

divachyk said:


> *Definitely try it. I know I would.*


@divachyk 
Thanks,  I will.  Hopefully, they can.  I didn't see anything in FAQs or T&C.

I scaled my Hattache back.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> I wanna cancel Oyin.
> 
> I just bought 16oz from Curl-mart.  I wonder if I can?  I didn't see anything in their T&C?
> 
> What ya'll think?


@IDareT'sHair 
Go for it. Like my grandma use to say " the worse they could say is no"


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *Go for it. Like my grandma use to say " the worse they could say is no"*


@curlyhersheygirl 
At the worse, I'll have x2 16oz back ups.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

Finally hit Pay Nah for APB but I was real close to addin stuff back in my cart .


----------



## Aggie

*Bought:*

Puff Cuff Bundle
KJ Naturals Neapolitan x2
KJ Naturals Rosemary Coconut Conditioner x2


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Soultanicals giving 50% off  and  shipping for orders $50+ No code yet though


----------



## Aggie

*Also bought from Jakeala:*

Hibiscus Flaxseed Conditioner
Dope Conditioner
Chocolate Body Hair Butter
Matcha Green Avocado Green Tea Conditioner
Amla Shea Hemp Castor Parfait
Honey Rhassoul Hair Mask
Down There Feminine wash


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

curlyhersheygirl said:


> Soultanicals giving 50% off  and  shipping for orders $50+ No code yet though


Hmph, I wonder if VIPs can get that additional 20% off lol...
Last year we couldn't. It's a waste anyway since I'm not getting anything.


----------



## flyygirlll2

rileypak said:


> I just peeked in there like a PJ would do and everything I'm interested in is OOS. I ain't got time
> I closed the page out & went to get my Hattache cart ready.



This was me earlier. Folks having sales but many products are OOS . Moving on....


----------



## Aggie

Oh my goodness, I can't hang at all tonight. I've had the flu  since Tuesday and today seem like my worst day so I'm heading to bed. I am not even in the mood for shopping . I even have chills so I need to go under the covers now.  

Good night ladies. Have fun shopping.


----------



## rileypak

@Aggie


----------



## flyygirlll2

@Aggie  Hope you feel better.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

Oh no, get some rest and hope you feel better soon @Aggie !


----------



## Aggie

Thanks ladies.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

Sooooo with my APB surplus lemme mosey on over to Jakeala's site .


----------



## rileypak

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> Sooooo with my APB surplus lemme mosey on over to Jakeala's site .



My surplus is going to Hattache


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@rileypak
No Code necessary for LRC right?


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak
> No Code necessary for LRC right?



Correct. Just hit the limit and it will automatically deduct in the cart.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@rileypak 
I'm just getting x1 Liter Refill of S&G.


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak
> I'm just getting x1 Liter Refill of S&G.



You should be good then


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@rileypak
Just waiting on the Sale to "Activate"


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Just checked out of MHC!
x1 Type3
x1 Buttery Soy
x1 Sophia's Old Fashion


----------



## flyygirlll2

Yeah, I have one LRC refill in my cart and nothing has changed and shipping is high.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

flyygirlll2 said:


> Yeah, I have one LRC refill in my cart and nothing has changed and shipping is high.



@flyygirlll2
It is. $15 bucks.   But for 45% off, I guess its doable.


----------



## flyygirlll2

IDareT'sHair said:


> @flyygirlll2
> It is. $15 bucks.   But for 45% off, I guess its doable.


It's not showing the discount for me. I think I'm just going to KIM.


----------



## rileypak

flyygirlll2 said:


> It's not showing the discount for me. I think I'm just going to KIM.



It's not active until the 25th.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@shawnyblazes
Just checked out w/Curl Origins


----------



## flyygirlll2

rileypak said:


> It's not active until the 25th.


Oh ok, thanks. I may look agian tomorrow.


----------



## divachyk

IDareT'sHair said:


> Just checked out of MHC!
> x1 Type3
> x1 Buttery Soy
> x1 Sophia's Old Fashion



I have refreshed my screen but the code isn't working for me. What's the trick?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

divachyk said:


> *I have refreshed my screen but the code isn't working for me. What's the trick?*



It should work BF2016.  You have 8oz products right?  @divachyk


----------



## divachyk

Oh wait, that's the issue @IDareT'sHair. Product size. Reading is fundamental. Let me head back there.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Texture Me Natural has B2 G2 FREE @Saludable84 @shawnyblazes @rileypak @flyygirlll2


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@NaturallyATLPCH
So, you didn't mention Siamese Twists?  I guess she didn't have anything?

I gotta remember to pull out that Sweet Potatoe Hair Cream.


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> Texture Me Natural has B2 G2 FREE @Saludable84 @shawnyblazes @rileypak @flyygirlll2


----------



## CeeLex33

Hey Ladies! Hope everyone had a good turkey day (if you celebrated), I'm back home and ready to let the shopping commence!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@CeeLex33
Hey Girlie!

We've been handlin' our business all evening. 

A lot of these Codes were activated early!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

DANG!
Hattache is holdin' that Code all the way until Midnight

OT:  So is C&C!


----------



## CeeLex33

@IDareT'sHair 
I grabbed 2 Amaretto Creams from Bel Nouvo (which were on the list) earlier. Let me see what other damage I can do LOL!


----------



## CeeLex33

They need to stop playing, but I'm anxiously waiting too!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@CeeLex33 
I know those Amaretto Creams are gone be nice. 

The Sweet Potato & The Red Velvet are

I like the Vanilla Buttercream too!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Hattache's Code is not working for me?  I wonder what's up?

Has anyone else had any problems? @rileypak @shawnyblazes @CeeLex33 @Golden75


----------



## IDareT'sHair

*cough* I have a Cream & Coco Cart all Locked & Loaded.  I still need to take care of my bit'ness with QB in the morning.  So, I might hafta' abandon that cart (for now).

Still not sure what's up w/my Hattache Cart?


----------



## CeeLex33

Just checked out C&C- headed to Hattache now


----------



## CeeLex33

@IDareT'sHair 
I just tried black16 on Hattache and it worked


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@CeeLex33
Yeah, I finally got it to work.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I gotta Crash, so I can be up in time for QB......


----------



## Shay72

Yeah, I fell asleep . For some reason I'm having trouble pulling the trigger on APB. Not sure why. I think I may wait but still plan to get the subscription box. I'll be back.


----------



## divachyk

Finally got my SSI cart to a point of content. Now I'm agonizing over MHC $11 shipping.

@Saludable84, AOHC had the same effect on my hair tonight. My twists feel so soft though. I love it.


----------



## Shay72

Well I missed the boat on the subscription box at APB. At Curl Origin I couldn't add the edge control paste to my cart. Maybe they are out of stock. So that is a wrap. I am done until December. 

*J Monique Naturals*
Green Tea & Honey Conditioner - 8oz. 
Charcoal Deep Treatment- 8oz. 
Deep Conditioner Combo - Set of any 5 - 8oz each (Hibiscus & Broccoil DC, Triple Seaweed DC, Irish Moss & Cocoa DC, Wheatgrass & Spinach DC, Burdock Root & Nettle Hair Repair Treatment)
Ginger Butter Leave-In Conditioner - 8oz.


----------



## MileHighDiva

I abandoned ship with Claudies and Bekura due to ridiculous S&H 

I chose business when checking out with LRC to get the $8.00 S&H in lieu of that $15.00 residential bull crap 

I hope they don't cancel my order, but I can't get with the crazy S&H fees.

S&H kept me compliant with my orginal BF Wish List.  

Unfortunately, I missed that 15 min VIM 60% off special.


----------



## Saludable84

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> Finally hit Pay Nah for APB but I was real close to addin stuff back in my cart .


----------



## Saludable84

Aggie said:


> Oh my goodness, I can't hang at all tonight. I've had the flu  since Tuesday and today seem like my worst day so I'm heading to bed. I am not even in the mood for shopping . I even have chills so I need to go under the covers now.
> 
> Good night ladies. Have fun shopping.




Feel better!


----------



## Saludable84

IDareT'sHair said:


> Texture Me Natural has B2 G2 FREE @Saludable84 @shawnyblazes @rileypak @flyygirlll2



Why you did that  now I gotta look.


----------



## Saludable84

IDareT'sHair said:


> @NaturallyATLPCH
> So, you didn't mention Siamese Twists?  I guess she didn't have anything?
> 
> I gotta remember to pull out that Sweet Potatoe Hair Cream.



I mentioned her a couple days ago. I convo'd her. She said she wasn't participating this year and has a date when her stuff will be restocked but I didn't see it. 

I like her communication. I am keeping her in mind so I can try some of her stuff.


----------



## Saludable84

Morning! 

Crashed early. Up now. 

Checked out on my APB cart and have my QB cart ready for checkout. 

Let me go mosey to TMN.


----------



## bajandoc86

The litre slipnglide at ST is already sould out?! Wtf?


----------



## Saludable84

bajandoc86 said:


> The litre slipnglide at ST is already sould out?! Wtf?



More than a few things are sold out. I made a cart and it was $30 after the discount with $13 shipping. I was like "Bye"


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Shay72 said:


> Yeah, I fell asleep . For some reason I'm having trouble pulling the trigger on APB. Not sure why. I think I may wait but still plan to get the subscription box. I'll be back.



Im having the same issue. I got my curl origin , Camille rose, and Shescentit.  Headed to the office.  I have to get my Xcel and figure this APB out.


----------



## Shay72

Well I guess I wasn't done.....
*
Beautifully Bamboo*
Tea x2


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Morning divas
Did anyone hear from Komaza?


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

Saludable84 said:


>


I'm going back in . No self control when a code becomes active.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

curlyhersheygirl said:


> Morning divas
> Did anyone hear from Komaza?


in regards to a sale? They arent having one. @curlyhersheygirl


----------



## IDareT'sHair

So, I got an 8oz QB CTDG.  I'm ticked because I wanted 16oz.....

And I ended up getting my Liter of LRC Shake & Go.  So, I guess I am done for BF 2016.

I got way more than I should have.  But hey...that's the life of a PJ! 

That's what we do.

I'll get "greater later"


----------



## IDareT'sHair

MileHighDiva said:


> *I chose business when checking out with LRC to get the $8.00 S&H in lieu of that $15.00 residential bull crap   I hope they don't cancel my order, but I can't get with the crazy S&H fees.*


@MileHighDiva
My Shipping = Residence was $7.00


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Oyin did end up cancelling my order.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

@MileHighDiva 
I was given the $8 flat rate shipping using residential.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @MileHighDiva
> My Shipping = Residence was $7.00


@IDareT'sHair 
Did you get a liter?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *Did you get a liter?*


@curlyhersheygirl
Yes.

ETA: I went and looked at my invoice, it was $8.00


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

side bar

 If anyone wants a gallon of the Knot Glide Soultanicals stuff, hit a sister up.  I cant mail it until next weekend but  just let me know.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Lord I got a bunch of stuff!  I gotta stay on top of my current stash.  I probably won't open any of it for a while. 

Lawd I got a bunch of stuff coming and no where to put it.

All I can do is keep keepin' on.


----------



## Shay72

IDareT'sHair said:


> Lord I got a bunch of stuff!  I gotta stay on top of my current stash.  I probably won't open any of it for a while.
> 
> Lawd I got a bunch of stuff coming and no where to put it.
> 
> All I can do is keep keepin' on.


I want to reconfigure my set up. I'll be looking at that so I'll be ready when everything comes. Especially since I will be buying more in December & January.


----------



## flyygirlll2

Morning Ladies!

I didn't get much sleep since I was up detangling my hair . It was so tangled and knotted that I had to pull out my scissors. My hair has been very dry since my last wash, so I believe that added to the problem. I have to remember to never again do Ayurvedic treatments a week after using protein, lesson learned.


Anyway, rant over. I checked out of QB and LRC.  I almost hit the X button when I saw that $8 shipping for LRC, but I went ahead since the refill is cheaper during this sale. 

I only grabbed the AOHC and BRBC. I did not want an 8oz of the CTDG. It sucks that the 16oz is OOS.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

I'm just waiting on komaza.
I got Jakeala, APB, curl origin & LRC


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@flyygirlll2
I hate detangling issues.  It is so freakin' frustrating.  I works my last nerve.

Yeah, I hate that QB deal too.  Wrong on so many levels.  I thought about getting x2 8oz, but decided against it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> I'm just waiting on komaza.
> *I got Jakeala, APB, curl origin & LRC*


@curlyhersheygirl 
I ack-ed a Plum Fool.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> I ack-ed a Plum Fool.


@IDareT'sHair 
I did too at curl origin.
That 50% off and free shipping


----------



## flyygirlll2

IDareT'sHair said:


> Lord I got a bunch of stuff!  I gotta stay on top of my current stash.  I probably won't open any of it for a while.
> 
> Lawd I got a bunch of stuff coming and no where to put it.
> 
> All I can do is keep keepin' on.



Even though I will have a bunch of packages coming through, it's not too bad because I bought 1-3 items from each place. Before that, I was buying so much stuff from each place I ordered. My carts were very reasonable this time. 

I already told DH to keep his side eye to himself cause I did treat myself


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> All I can do is keep keepin' on.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


>


@rileypak
I know YOU understand how I'm feelin'.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *I did too at curl origin.
> That 50% off and free shipping *


@curlyhersheygirl 
There, I got x3 Overnight Hair Masks (that was a great deal)


----------



## IDareT'sHair

flyygirlll2 said:


> *I already told DH to keep his side eye to himself cause I did treat myself *


@flyygirlll2
Glad you warned him!


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> There, I got x3 Overnight Hair Masks (that was a great deal)


@IDareT'sHair 
I got x4 of those, x2 of the twisting cream and x2 of the ends serum


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak
> I know YOU understand how I'm feelin'.



Guess I'll officially be breaking out the second mini...or else everyone is getting hair products for Chris.tmas from the elders to the babies


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

@flyygirlll2 
That cracked me up LOL. He was warned


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *I got x4 of those, x2 of the twisting cream and x2 of the ends serum*


@curlyhersheygirl 
I shoulda' looked at that Ends Serum.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> Guess I'll officially be breaking out the second mini...*or else everyone is getting hair products for Chris.tmas from the elders to the babies*


@rileypak
Gurl...You got enough Products to fully Clarify, Cowash, Protein, DC, Final R/O, Moisturize, Seal every Family in the County and surrounding areas.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl 
How many DC'ers did you end up with?  I know we are both sittin' of Fivehunnen.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak
> Gurl...You got enough Products to fully Clarify, Cowash, Protein, DC, Final R/O, Moisturize, Seal every Family in the County and surrounding areas.


So true LOL


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> How many DC'ers did you end up with?  I know we are both sittin' of Fivehunnen.


@IDareT'sHair 
So far only 5. I really tried to be good


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> How many DC'ers did you end up with?  I know we are both sittin' of *Fivehunnen.*


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

So it looks like that APB surplus will be going back to...APB. 
Ion know why I was playin and scalin back.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl 
That is good for You!
I counted those Tukka's too because it was so close to BF.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

curlyhersheygirl said:


> @IDareT'sHair
> So far only 5. I really tried to be good


 Oh wait I forgot the 2 I got from Jakeala


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> That is good for You!
> I counted those Tukka's too because it was so close to BF.


@IDareT'sHair 
I didn't add those so I guess I'm up to 10


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

@IDareT'sHair
12 if we add the NG you made me get when they were $7  

I guess I didn't do as good as I thought LOL


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> @IDareT'sHair
> 12* if we add the NG you made me get when they were $7
> 
> I guess I didn't do as good as I thought LOL*


@curlyhersheygirl 
  I forgot about those


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

I've been really good these last 4 months.

 NJ taxes on house is NO JOKE. Im trying to buy me a mini mansion in 6 months.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl
We probably ended up with the same amount:
x6 Tukka
x2 NG Asian Pear
x1 NG Bamboo & Silk
x1 Bekura
x3 J.Monique
x1 Cathy Howse


----------



## Saludable84

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> I'm going back in . No self control when a code becomes active.



I was in the shower thinking about building another cart. 

Body edition


----------



## IDareT'sHair

shawnyblazes said:


> *I've been really good these last 4 months.  NJ taxes on house is NO JOKE. Im trying to buy me a mini mansion in 6 months.*


@shawnyblazes 
That's a really good Goal......

Thank God I built my house before I got introduced to LHCF.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl
I hope I like the Bel Nouvo Mint Detox Cowash.

I bet the Amaretto Hair Cream smells amazing.  That was a good Sale.  The entire site was $9.99


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

IDareT'sHair said:


> @shawnyblazes
> That's a really good Goal......
> 
> Thank God I built my house before I got introduced to LHCF.


LOLOLOL, I know thats right!


----------



## Saludable84

IDareT'sHair said:


> @flyygirlll2
> I hate detangling issues.  It is so freakin' frustrating.  I works my last nerve.
> 
> Yeah, I hate that QB deal too.  Wrong on so many levels.  I thought about getting x2 8oz, but decided against it.



@flyygirlll2 i only bought one. I was upset the 16oz was still OOS. I still have half a jar of CTDG and I can always go to sep.hora, but I bought one because I felt that the OOS was really unfair.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

@IDareT'sHair is on it this morning .
#metoothoughregardingthehouse


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

Convoed Renee about a 16 ounce Grow Thick DC being restocked. Ten minutes later she responded saying she'd update the listing.

This is why a NG DC will always be in my stash.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> I hope I like the Bel Nouvo Mint Detox Cowash.
> 
> I bet the Amaretto Hair Cream smells amazing.  That was a good Sale.  The entire site was $9.99


@IDareT'sHair 
I thought about getting some of those but wasn't sure if I would like it either


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I still haven't received any information on my Sarenzo orders?


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Heading to the stores with DH. I'll be back later


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *I thought about getting some of those but wasn't sure if I would like it either*


@curlyhersheygirl
I've liked everything I've ever ordered from there, so the Detox Cowash should be pretty good.

And they're like 12 or 13oz's, which also helped me make my decision.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *Heading to the stores with DH. I'll be back later*


@curlyhersheygirl
Good Luck!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Shay72 
Your "Beauty Room" will come in Handy when your packages arrive from Nov & Dec.  Smart decision.

And I'm glad you are going back to journaling your Journey.  I can get some ideas from you.


----------



## MileHighDiva

@curlyhersheygirl @IDareT'sHair 

I don't know why the residential estimator says $15.00.  Maybe, it corrects itself once you log in to check out with Mr. LRC.


----------



## Shay72

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Shay72
> Your "Beauty Room" will come in Handy when your packages arrive from Nov & Dec.  Smart decision.
> 
> And I'm glad you are going back to journaling your Journey.  I can get some ideas from you.


Yeah I need to buy some printer paper so I can print some free monthly calendars to use to track Beautifully Bamboo use and product use.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72 said:


> *Yeah I need to buy some printer paper so I can print some free monthly calendars to use to track Beautifully Bamboo use and product use.*


@Shay72 
That's a great idea.  The Beauty Room will definitely pay off for you this year.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I completed 1 full week of Inversion this month.  I wanna really get in the habit of doing this monthly w/o forgetting or missing a day.

That is going to be one of my goals for 2017.  To invert monthly for a full year.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Saludable84 
I only bought one too.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Just posted the Weekend Plans Hair Thread, I almost forgot......

Too Busy hittin' PayNah....


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@CeeLex33 
Afternoon PJ!

I see you still posting Sales!

OT: I went back and grabbed my Cream & Coco.


----------



## CeeLex33

Hey @IDareT'sHair 
GA everyone!!!

Girl, shopped it up last night and still not done smh! I'm happy, got my Hair Steamer finally, just finalizing these one offs.


----------



## Saludable84

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Saludable84
> I only bought one too.



That sale was a letdown. I'm totally fine buying as needed.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Saludable84
I think I managed to get errr crazy thang I had on my list with the exception of 16oz BM DC'er (b/up). 

There was 1 other thing, but I can't remember what it is?  I'll think of it tho'.


----------



## Saludable84

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Saludable84
> I think I managed to get errr crazy thang I had on my list with the exception of *16oz BM DC'er *(b/up).
> 
> There was 1 other thing, but I can't remember what it is?  I'll think of it tho'.



This was the last thing I added that I ended up not getting. The discount was basically shipping. I received one this week from another poster, unopened and just put it in the fridge. I'll be happy with that for now. 

I could get 8oz, but I would be less inclined to use it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

CeeLex33 said:


> *Hey GA everyone!!!
> Girl, shopped it up last night and still not done smh! I'm happy, got my Hair Steamer finally, just finalizing these one offs. *


@CeeLex33
Glad you got your Steamer!.....

Deep Conditioning on Steroids

Happy Steaming!


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

This is my day today.
Still perusing these sales though. Going to get a hair lotion and another PSC from APB.
I would fool with Darcy's but I'm not trying to do 25% off. 

So my sister has the BOMB crochet braids in. Of course we have to do everything together so imma be crocheting it reeeeeal soon, probably over my next break, which will be in approximately 15 business days .


----------



## rileypak

Was there a code for Cream & Coco?


----------



## flyygirlll2

I just cane back from the mall. I did more damage there than online . 

@Saludable84 @IDareT'sHair I could not bring myself to buy an 8oz of CTDG, I prefer 16oz. I wish the Sephora near me carried it, but they don't from he last time I checked.


----------



## Saludable84

flyygirlll2 said:


> I just cane back from the mall. I did more damage there than online .
> 
> @Saludable84 @IDareT'sHair I could not bring myself to buy an 8oz of CTDG, I prefer 16oz. I wish the Sephora near me carried it, but they don't from he last time I checked.



None of them do. That's something you go to the website for. I didn't want an 8oz, but its better than nothing right now.


----------



## flyygirlll2

Saludable84 said:


> None of them do. That's something you go to the website for. I didn't want an 8oz, but its better than nothing right now.


Ooooh....I thought this whole time Sephora carried both sizes. Hmmm... maybe I should grab that 8oz then?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@rileypak
SUGARCOOKIE = 35%

*Can't use with the items in Hot Spots*


----------



## IDareT'sHair

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> *This is my day today.  Still perusing these sales though.*


@NaturallyATLPCH
Gurl....Me Too.

ETA:  re: DB - I wonder why CM had everything OOS?


----------



## Saludable84

flyygirlll2 said:


> Ooooh....I thought this whole time Sephora carried both sizes. Hmmm... maybe I should grab that 8oz then?



Probably if you need it. It's one of those things a vendor will always make you come back home for


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

IDareT'sHair said:


> @NaturallyATLPCH
> Gurl....Me Too.
> 
> ETA:  re: DB - I wonder why CM had everything OOS?


My friend and I were trying to figure out the same thing.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> *My friend and I were trying to figure out the same thing*.


@NaturallyATLPCH
I'm glad everything I wanted from there was In-Stock.

OT: I'm thinking about getting some UFD


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ship Ship from Hattache!


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

IDareT'sHair said:


> Ship Ship from Hattache!


That's what I'm talm bout!


----------



## Saludable84

IDareT'sHair said:


> @NaturallyATLPCH
> Gurl....Me Too.
> 
> ETA:  re: DB - I wonder why CM had everything OOS?





NaturallyATLPCH said:


> My friend and I were trying to figure out the same thing.



I gave up on CM long time ago for DB. The stuff you want is always OOS.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Saludable84
Lately, I've gotten mine from Ave-You.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I'm so glad Oyin cancelled my order. 

I was able to get the 16oz Hair Dew and a 4oz Whipped Pudding (both b/ups), for what I was gone pay for just the Hair Dew.


----------



## Saludable84

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Saludable84
> Lately, I've gotten mine from Ave-You.



Darcy's is one of those "I have to go to the site" to buy her stuff because it's either not on other sites or I need 16oz. And her etsy store disappeared last time I checked.


----------



## rileypak

Ship ship from HennaSooq & Hattache


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

Erica just refunded my shipping for my second APB order. Love that woman to pieces.
Thinking about getting the Cera Moist and Linomoist pomades from Pomade shop.


----------



## Saludable84

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> Erica just refunded my shipping for my second APB order. Love that woman to pieces.
> Thinking about getting the Cera Moist and Linomoist pomades from Pomade shop.



She refunded mine too.

ETA: she said my items would ship this Friday. I'm guessing that's next Friday. I'm totally happy either way.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Didn't pull the Trigger on UFD.  Still not sure if I'm officially done? 

I will wait to see what's poppin' Sat, Sun, Mon before I can fully declare once & for all, that I am officially finished.

@NaturallyATLPCH


----------



## Shay72

Yeah I've been buying other stuff 

I ordered Beautifully Bamboo this morning and I already have a shipping notice .


----------



## Saludable84

@NaturallyATLPCH that means she's already starting on these orders


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72 said:


> *I ordered Beautifully Bamboo this morning and I already have a shipping notice* .


@Shay72 
YAY!  That was quick!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Finally!

Received Ship Ship from Sarenzo on order #1


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

Ship ship from Lakshmi's Cupboard


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@NaturallyATLPCH *cough* I made a mock-cart at Sarenzo.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

IDareT'sHair said:


> Didn't pull the Trigger on UFD.  Still not sure if I'm officially done?
> 
> I will wait to see what's poppin' Sat, Sun, Mon before I can fully declare once & for all, that I am officially finished.
> 
> @NaturallyATLPCH


What were you getting from UFD @IDareT'sHair ?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> *What were you getting from UFD ?*


@NaturallyATLPCH 
Midnite Train, which I absolutely don't need, especially since I just bought that Liter of LRC.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

I think it will be safe for all of us, myself included, to officially surrender afta Monday  *that is really directed at me though*


----------



## IDareT'sHair

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> *I think it will be safe for all of us, myself included, to officially surrender afta Monday  *that is really directed at me though* *


@NaturallyATLPCH
Oh Yeah....I definitely will be surrendering after Monday *maybe*

But, I will be eyeballing Sales in December - after @MileHighDiva bumped that Good/Bad/Ugly - I saw where that Ms. Jessie and Oyin Sale were both in December.


----------



## Saludable84

Made another cart at QB 
Went back to APB 
Tempted to look at Jakeala again 
Hattaché is still waiting for me 
I even have a cart at tar.get set up with more Soultanicals 

I've got to stop. I'm promising myself after Christ.mas, not to buy until MDay though I'm sure I have stuff to last me until next BF.


----------



## Saludable84

Ship ship from tar.get


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Saludable84 said:


> I've got to stop. I'm promising myself after Christ.mas, not to buy until MDay *though I'm sure I have stuff to last me until next BF.*


@Saludable84 
*cough* For the next two-three BF's (for me) if the truff be told.


----------



## Saludable84

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Saludable84
> *cough* For the next two-three BF's (for me) if the truff be told.



Very nice!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@NaturallyATLPCH
If Sarenzo refunds me my shipping $ for x2 orders, I'll try to grab another Clay Wash from them with that $.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

I've started reorganizing my stash to make room for new members. 
I already have a nice bag for my newly natural sustahs.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

IDareT'sHair said:


> @NaturallyATLPCH
> If Sarenzo refunds me my shipping $ for x2 orders, I'll try to grab another Clay Wash from them with that $.



I kinda thought about going back to the site but I think four orders is enough. 
I know it will be sometime but I'll kindly wait for my shipping refunds.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Saludable84 said:


> *Very nice!*


@Saludable84
Well, I don't know about that?  You are constantly under pressure to try to get it down to a reasonable amount.

And then it becomes:  "What is manageable?"  and then the lines get all blurred.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Saludable84
> Well, I don't know about that?  You are constantly under pressure to try to get it down to a reasonable amount.
> 
> And then it becomes:  "What is manageable?"  and then the lines get all blurred.


Manageable is relative


----------



## IDareT'sHair

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> *I kinda thought about going back to the site but I think four orders is enough.
> I know it will be sometime but I'll kindly wait for my shipping refunds.*



@NaturallyATLPCH
Yeah, I don't need anything else from them really. 

I am 'partially' tempted to go back into Cream & Coco tho' or J.Monique. 

I wish I could figure out how to use the rewards points from Cream & Coco?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> *Manageable is relative*


@NaturallyATLPCH 
In the life of a PJ.....Shole Is.


----------



## Saludable84

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> I've started reorganizing my stash to make room for new members.
> I already have a nice bag for my newly natural sustahs.



I want to reorganize mine too, but I know once I clean my closet, I will make space and it's all down hill from there. I will also find stuff that I forgot I had. 

Like HQS GM 

And Tonga Mousse


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

Saludable84 said:


> I want to reorganize mine too, but I know once I clean my closet, I will make space and it's all down hill from there. I will also find stuff that I forgot I had.
> 
> Like HQS GM
> 
> And Tonga Mousse


Well now I'm on a clothing spree so I've got to make room for that.
It's hard staying with someone because I used to have a bedroom for all this stuff. 
When I move again, the shrine will be back .


----------



## Saludable84

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Saludable84
> Well, I don't know about that?  You are constantly under pressure to try to get it down to a reasonable amount.
> 
> And then it becomes:  "What is manageable?"  and then the lines get all blurred.



I know you have nothing but good stuff in there.

And you'll never get it down to manageable. I'm already planning Christ.mas shopping and at this moment I have enough to last me a year. I'm not trying to buy until MDay, but let's face it, even the lie detector test knows that is a lie.

I have 7 16oz jars of NG Conditioner, used 1/3 of one and used that to justify a purchase of two more.

Let the inner PJ be great


----------



## Saludable84

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> Well now I'm on a clothing spree so I've got to make room for that.
> It's hard staying with someone because I used to have a bedroom for all this stuff.
> When I move again, the shrine will be back .



We will not talk about my inner fashionista.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> Good Luck!


@IDareT'sHair 
Sis you knew I was gonna have a time .
Made him get me some more pan.dora charms for the stress 

All those hours to get his 4K TV and player


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> I've liked everything I've ever ordered from there, so the Detox Cowash should be pretty good.
> 
> And they're like 12 or 13oz's, which also helped me make my decision.


@IDareT'sHair 
I got 3 due to this post.

I may head back to APB since I didn't get some other stuff


----------



## Saludable84

I'm so glad I only bought one Sarenzo coconut milk Moisturizer (?). I do not like it. I'll keep it in my bag for my hands.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> Sis you knew I was gonna have a time .
> *Made him get me some more pan.dora charms for the stress *
> 
> *All those hours to get his 4K TV and player*


@curlyhersheygirl
Gurl...You Spoilt. Lawd....You just couldn't get _"lunch"_ could you nah?

Had to go all out getting Pan-dor-a & thangs.  Glad you got 'em tho'

Glad he got something tho'.  He's a good guy!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *I got 3 due to this post.*


@curlyhersheygirl
Hmph. 

Don't be blamin' me!

I think we'll really like it tho'.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> Gurl...You Spoilt. Lawd....You just couldn't get _"lunch"_ could you nah?
> 
> Had to go all out getting Pan-dor-a & thangs.  Glad you got 'em tho'
> 
> Glad he got something tho'.  He's a good guy!


@IDareT'sHair 
Nah because I was so done I couldn't even go to Nei.man to browse what they had LOL


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Saludable84 said:


> *I'm not trying to buy until MDay, but let's face it, even the lie detector test knows that is a lie.  I have 7 16oz jars of NG Conditioner, used 1/3 of one and used that to justify a purchase of two more.  Let the inner PJ be great *



@Saludable84
Yep. 
We would ALL Fail a "Lie Detector Test"  Every last one of us!


----------



## Saludable84

Now that I'm closer to home weather, my hair is drying back up. The QB AOHC really does its job.

Too bad the VA humidity has my hair collecti lint already.


----------



## flyygirlll2

Just checked  out of Hattache and grabbed the 8oz of CTDG from QB . 

*I think I'm done*


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *Nah because I was so done I couldn't even go to Nei.man to browse what they had LOL*


@curlyhersheygirl
Um....After that U-G-G-s Haul yesterday.  You didn't need to go into Nei-mans.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> Hmph.
> 
> Don't be blamin' me!
> 
> I think we'll really like it tho'.


@IDareT'sHair 
I think so too. The ingredients look really nice.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

flyygirlll2 said:


> **I think I'm done**


@flyygirlll2
I still don't think I am.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> Um....After that U-G-G-s Haul yesterday.  You didn't need to go into Nei-mans.


@IDareT'sHair 
That's exactly what he said when I was complaining in the car


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *I think so too. The ingredients look really nice.*


@curlyhersheygirl
Great ingredients!    Yeah, I can't wait to try it!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *That's exactly what he said when I was complaining in the car *


@curlyhersheygirl


*you betta' think about that basement*


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> 
> 
> *you betta' think about that basement*


@IDareT'sHair 
Lawd don't mention the basement


----------



## Saludable84

flyygirlll2 said:


> Just checked  out of Hattache and grabbed the 8oz of CTDG from QB .
> 
> *I think I'm done*



But are you finished? 

And where is @rileypak she awfully quiet. I might know where to find her *exits thread*


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *Lawd don't mention the basement*


@curlyhersheygirl
I won't......Once you tell me how to Erase those Images from my Memory Bank.


----------



## flyygirlll2

Saludable84 said:


> But are you finished?
> 
> And where is @rileypak she awfully quiet. I might know where to find her *exits thread*



Probably not . @rileypak is somewhere hitting paynah lol.


----------



## flyygirlll2

I bought Bentonite Clay and Kaolin (?) Clay. I want to try and make my own little clay wash.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

flyygirlll2 said:


> *Probably not . is somewhere hitting paynah lol.*


@flyygirlll2
Her Fangas' are Permanently Fixed in the "Hit PayNah position"


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl
Dang!
Sales info still comin' in?


----------



## flyygirlll2

@IDareT'sHair Right lol. 

After I make a purchase, I've been writing down the orders I'm waiting on so I won't forget.  So far, it will be raining packages.... package withdrawal be danmed. * Rubs hands like Birdman.*


----------



## Saludable84

flyygirlll2 said:


> Probably not . @rileypak is somewhere hitting paynah lol.



Yeah. I lurked to my other favorite side of the forum. I'm finished with hair, but I'm never done with my face


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Thinking about making another little J.Monique Cart.....


----------



## Saludable84

flyygirlll2 said:


> @IDareT'sHair Right lol.
> 
> After I make a purchase, I've been writing down the orders I'm waiting on so I won't forget.  So far, it will be raining packages.... package withdrawal be danmed. * Rubs hands like Birdman.*



I can only justify one sarenzo purchase with DH because it's his soap. Somehow, he thinks an item in my first purchase will be in tbe second one  he also doesn't know about the first one....

Let the shoulder bag wearing begin.


----------



## flyygirlll2

Saludable84 said:


> Yeah. I lurked to my other favorite side of the forum. I'm finished with hair, but I'm never done with my face



Oh yeah, I stay buying skin care products too even though I don't use half the stuff I get.


----------



## Saludable84

Someone finished hitting paynah...


----------



## rileypak

Hey ladies 

  
I worked overnight last night so I took a nap 

But I woke up checking some prices though & now I have to hit a store or two


----------



## rileypak

flyygirlll2 said:


> Oh yeah, I stay buying skin care products too even though I don't use half the stuff I get.


----------



## Saludable84

flyygirlll2 said:


> Oh yeah, I stay buying skin care products too even though I don't use half the stuff I get.



I've actually been getting better with keeping that stash down and sticking to brands that I know will work for what I'm combating. 

I'm trying APB face lotion and asked her for a charcoal soap.


----------



## Saludable84

rileypak said:


>



It's her birthday month. Let it slide. Next Thursday, I'll tag her in another part of the forum


----------



## flyygirlll2

Saludable84 said:


> I can only justify one sarenzo purchase with DH because it's his soap. Somehow, he thinks an item in my first purchase will be in tbe second one  he also doesn't know about the first one....
> 
> *Let the shoulder bag wearing begin*.



LOL. Those big bags come in handy in times like this. My husband knows I treated myself, he just doesn't know the extent .


----------



## flyygirlll2

rileypak said:


>


----------



## rileypak

flyygirlll2 said:


>



I know the feeling. 
If you ventured to the other side of the forum, you'd see the damage I've done since yesterday


----------



## Saludable84

flyygirlll2 said:


> LOL. Those big bags come in handy in times like this. My husband knows I treated myself, he just doesn't know the extent .


 
Nope. He does. But he's praying you restrained yourself. And being that you told him where he can put his side eye, he's knows you getting bold lol. 

DH saw my stash, looked at me and closed the closet door. I'm going to hear it very soon.


----------



## flyygirlll2

rileypak said:


> I know the feeling.
> If you ventured to the other side of the forum, you'd see the damage I've done since yesterday


Oooo Girl, I know you be hitting paynah lol. I lurk over there sometimes.


----------



## Saludable84

rileypak said:


> I know the feeling.
> If you ventured to the other side of the forum, you'd see the damage I've done since yesterday



Just yesterday? Because I remember another cart you had not too long ago..... 

But I concur. I spend pretty pennies on that side.


----------



## rileypak

flyygirlll2 said:


> Oooo Girl, I know you be hitting paynah lol. I lurk over there sometimes.



In the past day, the card left scorch marks in my wallet


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> *If you ventured to the other side of the forum, you'd see the damage I've done since yesterday *


@rileypak
 ......

Lawd.....I refuse to go over there.


----------



## rileypak

Saludable84 said:


> Just yesterday? Because I remember another cart you had not too long ago.....
> 
> But I concur. I spend pretty pennies on that side.



I have done the absolute most since yesterday around those parts.
Let us not speak of that package that arrived earlier this week


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak
> ......
> 
> Lawd.....I refuse to go over there.



Don't 
I should have reconsidered and now...


----------



## flyygirlll2

@Saludable84 True lol. He knows given that my Bday and BF are  back to back, the possibility of restraint on my part is null and void. 

DH hasn't gone in my closet recently. Last time he did, he shook his head and asked me if I was planning on making donations. Shoot, I'm still waiting on that mini fridge .


----------



## Saludable84

rileypak said:


> Don't
> I should have reconsidered and now...



@IDareT'sHair i concur. I got in trouble when I lurked. I still get in trouble and I lurk. 

Ain't no wishing over on that side.


----------



## rileypak

On another note though, my skin is the smoothest and brightest it's been in MONTHS  
So it's all about perspective I guess


----------



## Saludable84

flyygirlll2 said:


> @Saludable84 True lol. He knows given that my Bday and BF are  back to back, the possibility of restraint on my part is null and void.
> 
> DH hasn't gone in my closet recently. Last time he did, he shook his head and asked me if I was planning on making donations. Shoot, *I'm still waiting on that mini fridge *.



DH is a pastry chef. Convinced me we needed a mini fridge for his stuff. Had a outage last year and moved the mini fridge to my room because we had power there and saved DS milk. 

That's officially when the fridge became mine


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

Saludable84 said:


> I've actually been getting better with keeping that stash down and sticking to brands that I know will work for what I'm combating.
> 
> I'm trying APB face lotion and asked her for a charcoal soap.


Sarenzo has a Just Charcoal soap. I actually ordered one to try.
The APB face lotion is great in the warmer months. I'm sick of my acne scars so I'm about to experiment with facial essential oil blends and serums.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

at yalls posts @Saludable84 @flyygirlll2 @rileypak


----------



## rileypak

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> The APB face lotion is great in the warmer months.



I concur  That's why I initially grabbed it but I'm still loving it now that's it's getting colder. 

I'm just going to pair serums and oils with it to give it a little more oomph for the cold weather.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

rileypak said:


> I concur  That's why I initially grabbed it but I'm still loving it now that's it's getting colder.
> 
> I'm just going to pair serums and oils with it to give it a little more oomph for the cold weather.


*sigh* Might have to go back and make a face and body cart.


----------



## rileypak

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> *sigh* Might have to go back and make a face and body cart.



I'm really liking her face products. That lotion and toner are  for me. 
I hope I like the face wash and the AHA gel just as much.


----------



## rileypak

Ship ship from Sarenzo


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

rileypak said:


> I'm really liking her face products. That lotion and toner are  for me.
> I hope I like the face wash and the AHA gel just as much.


I was using the Face lotion faithfully then switched over to Sarenzo's facial toning lotions. Although they are nice, my face just isn't reacting too well to them.
So APB's it is.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> Dang!
> Sales info still comin' in?


@IDareT'sHair 
Yup I was surprised as well.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl 
I still want a little something..... Not sure what tho'?


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> I still want a little something..... Not sure what tho'?


@IDareT'sHair 
You're preaching to the choir sis lol. I made another APB and curl origin cart but backed out both.


----------



## Saludable84

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> Sarenzo has a Just Charcoal soap. I actually ordered one to try.
> The APB face lotion is great in the warmer months. I'm sick of my acne scars so I'm about to experiment with facial essential oil blends and serums.



I think I ordered that.


----------



## Saludable84

@NaturallyATLPCH @rileypak i use rosehip, Vitamin e or baobab. I did find some Omeg.a369 in the fridge though


----------



## Beamodel

Black Friday purchases:

*Naturalle Grow *
Indian Pink Clay Mask (1)
Marshmallow Root Protein Free (1)

*Henna Sooq*
Red Raj Henna (5)


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl

I ended up getting:
x1 Aloe Mask
x1 Hibiscus & Broccoli
x1 Burdock Root & Nettle


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

@IDareT'sHair 
Are those from NG?


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

Saludable84 said:


> @NaturallyATLPCH @rileypak i use rosehip, Vitamin e or baobab. I did find some Omeg.a369 in the fridge though


I'm actually going to get a Balancing Serum that's Rose Hip based tomorrow from The Healing Place Apothecary since the site will be 40% off. The owner is a sweetheart, I interact with her in a Group Me group.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

curlyhersheygirl said:


> @IDareT'sHair
> Are those from NG?


J. Monique's. I'm actually on that site now.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *Are those from NG?*


@curlyhersheygirl
J. Monique Naturals


----------



## Saludable84

An itty bitty APB purchase


----------



## Saludable84

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> I'm actually going to get a Balancing Serum that's Rose Hip based tomorrow from The Healing Place Apothecary since the site will be 40% off. The owner is a sweetheart, I interact with her in a Group Me group.



I'd recommend rosehip or anything with it because it's really softening. I use it at night and wake up to super smooth skin. E can be heavy and Baobob looks heavy but is really light. I use it during the day.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

Saludable84 said:


> An itty bitty APB purchase


Uh, I've started a third cart. 
I think imma back out now while I have my sanity.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Alrighty-Nah......I think I'm done.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Finished Up:
x1 Tukka Naturals Café Au La-it Detangler (no back ups)


----------



## Saludable84

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> Uh, I've started a third cart.
> I think imma back out now while I have my sanity.



I was trying not to. Then I convo'd her. As she replied back in like 2 minutes. And I was like "sold" paynah.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Doing an overnight "soak" in ST'icals Knot Glide & Saran Wrap.  Will cowash out in the a.m.


----------



## Aggie

Today I got a shipping notification from Sarenzo but of course there's no movement on it just yet


----------



## Aggie

I also bought 6 bags of Beautifully Bamboo Tea at 25% off using GREENFRIDAY. I was completely out so I had to restock. I still quite a bit of the vitamins so I didn't restock on those. I won't need to until sometime next year.


----------



## rileypak

Saludable84 said:


> @NaturallyATLPCH @rileypak i use rosehip, Vitamin e or baobab. I did find some Omeg.a369 in the fridge though



I like rosehip oil. I have that, yangu oil, desert date oil, and baobab oil for the cold weather.


----------



## Aggie

Okay I'm heading to bed again. Not feeling any better and can barely keep my eyes open plus I have chills and a fever. This really is no fun at all. This flu just took the fun out of all my shopping experience this time around. Thankfully I have a ton of stuff to go through until the next sale


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

I want to find some Hair, Skin, and Nails vitamins with Folate instead of Folic Acid.
I think I'm just going to go back to good ole Biotin and a good multivitamin.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

Aggie said:


> Okay I'm heading to bed again. Not feeling any better and can barely keep my eyes open plus I have chills and a fever. This really is no fun at all. This flu just took the fun out of all my shopping experience this time around. Thankfully I have a ton of stuff to go through until the next sale


Oh no, I was just getting ready to ask how you were feeling. Get some rest!


----------



## Aggie

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> Oh no, I was just getting ready to ask how you were feeling. Get some rest!




Thanks honey. I will. 

Good Night All!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Picked up another set of Phytophanere to start the year off right!


----------



## Saludable84

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> I want to find some Hair, Skin, and Nails vitamins with Folate instead of Folic Acid.
> I think I'm just going to go back to good ole Biotin and a good multivitamin.



Try rainbow lite


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Funny how you all were talmbout supplements right when I was thinking about Supplements

*Great Minds think alike*  @NaturallyATLPCH @rileypak @Saludable84 

WOW!  How skrange is that?


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

IDareT'sHair said:


> Funny how you all were talmbout supplements right when I was thinking about Supplements
> 
> *Great Minds think alike*  @NaturallyATLPCH @rileypak @Saludable84
> 
> WOW!  How skrange is that?


We are all kindred PJ sistuhs


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

Texture Me Natural is doing 40% off. Anybody biting?


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

Saludable84 said:


> Try rainbow lite


This is what came up when I clicked on it


----------



## Saludable84

Aggie said:


> Okay I'm heading to bed again. Not feeling any better and can barely keep my eyes open plus I have chills and a fever. This really is no fun at all. This flu just took the fun out of all my shopping experience this time around. Thankfully I have a ton of stuff to go through until the next sale



Feel better. Get some rest and some fluids. The sales will always be here.


----------



## Saludable84

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> This is what came up when I clicked on it





No!!!!!! That's not them!!!!!!!


----------



## Saludable84

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> Texture Me Natural is doing 40% off. Anybody biting?



She was just doing B2G2 free. What the what?


----------



## Saludable84

@NaturallyATLPCH its rainbow.light 

They are food made and aren't hard on the stomach.


----------



## rileypak

Apparently I still have skin.care purchases in my system


----------



## Saludable84

rileypak said:


> Apparently I still have skin care purchases in my system





Just did a skin peel too


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

After much extensive research, I am going to order some evening primrose and hempseed oils to start using on my face. Both have a very high linoleic to oleic acid ratio and are excellent for acne proned skin. The evening primrose has a 72:8 ratio and hempseed has a 55:9 ratio. Acne sufferers have low linoleic acid and needs higher linoleic acid oils to balance it out.

I was surprised that hempseed was higher than Rose Hip.


----------



## rileypak

Saludable84 said:


> Just did a skin peel too



I bought some masks


----------



## rileypak

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> After much extensive research, I am going to order some evening primrose and hempseed oils to start using on my face. Both have a very high linoleic to oleic acid ratio and are excellent for acne proned skin. The evening primrose has a 72:8 ratio and hempseed has a 55:9 ratio. Acne sufferers have low linoleic acid and needs higher linoleic acid oils to balance it out.
> 
> I was surprised that hempseed was higher than Rose Hip.



Interesting 
Thanks for sharing!


----------



## BrownBetty

Apb done. Still debating on jakeala.


----------



## CeeLex33

Hey Ladies! Been hectic, but got my shopping all the way on. Hope everyone got everything they were looking for- PS got shipping notice from Sarenzo. Stalking Bubble Bistro now....


----------



## rileypak

CeeLex33 said:


> Stalking Bubble Bistro now....





First, Cream & Coco and now I'm on the BB site too...


----------



## CeeLex33

@rileypak 
What can I say- I like my smell goods LOL! 
I think this is my last order


----------



## rileypak

CeeLex33 said:


> @rileypak
> What can I say- I like my smell goods LOL!
> I think this is my last order


----------



## LuvUborninto

rileypak said:


> *Vendors I may cut in 2017*:
> 
> NurCreations (haven't tried yet but I'm not moved to repurchase with the shipping cost)
> Bee Mine (possibly; I have some other things I still need to try but APB may knock them off)
> Mielle Organics (undecided; if the Soultanicals Strand Repair does my hair as nicely as the Babassu Mint DC then I'll go ahead and ride with it)
> Inahsi Naturals (undecided; I love the leave in but CurlLuxe may have bumped them out)
> Kurlee Belle (undecided; love the leave in and still have some other stuff to try but I don't find myself as moved to reach for their stuff anymore)
> Oyin Handmade (undecided; if the APB hair lotions do my hair right then I'll definitely ride with those instead of Hair Dew especially since the Pomades no longer work for me)
> Hairveda (I really only use the oils and I'm not a big oil user at the moment)



Uhh...we don't like being on that list!!  Please contact us....let us know what your issue is and we may be able to help...also, you have to check out our new products...CoWash, Clarifying Shampoo, and Curling Cream....and we also have a new product box....Inahsi Curated Collections....they include our products with some carefully selected accessories including....Black Slap Satin Lined Caps....Vitagoods Shampoo Massage Brush....stop by and check out the new goodies...email us at [email protected]...seriously, we would love to hear from you...


----------



## LuvUborninto

rileypak said:


> *Vendors I may cut in 2017*:
> 
> NurCreations (haven't tried yet but I'm not moved to repurchase with the shipping cost)
> Bee Mine (possibly; I have some other things I still need to try but APB may knock them off)
> Mielle Organics (undecided; if the Soultanicals Strand Repair does my hair as nicely as the Babassu Mint DC then I'll go ahead and ride with it)
> Inahsi Naturals (undecided; I love the leave in but CurlLuxe may have bumped them out)
> Kurlee Belle (undecided; love the leave in and still have some other stuff to try but I don't find myself as moved to reach for their stuff anymore)
> Oyin Handmade (undecided; if the APB hair lotions do my hair right then I'll definitely ride with those instead of Hair Dew especially since the Pomades no longer work for me)
> Hairveda (I really only use the oils and I'm not a big oil user at the moment)



Uhh...we don't like being on that list!!  Please contact us....let us know what your issue is and we may be able to help...also, you have to check out our new products...CoWash, Clarifying Shampoo, and Curling Cream....and we also have a new product box....Inahsi Curated Collections....they include our products with some carefully selected accessories including....Black Slap Satin Lined Caps....Vitagoods Shampoo Massage Brush....stop by and check out the new goodies...email us at [email protected]...seriously, we would love to hear from you...


----------



## Saludable84

CeeLex33 said:


> Hey Ladies! Been hectic, but got my shopping all the way on. Hope everyone got everything they were looking for- PS got shipping notice from Sarenzo. *Stalking Bubble Bistro now*....





Christmas. Already saw a few goodies


----------



## Shay72

IDareT'sHair said:


> Thinking about making another little J.Monique Cart.....


Somehow I missed that the coffee butter was a deep conditioner. Might go back for that. Thanks @CeeLex33. I was looking at your post in the "What Did I Buy" thread.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

Mawning ladies!
Mielle tried it. How do you have 35% off yesterday on Black Friday but then have 40% off today?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Hey PJ's!
Ya'll still hungover from all that PayNah?

Got my Ship ship from Sarenzo & my GC. 

I wanted to grab another Clay Wash, but decided to stay done.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> *Mawning ladies!
> Mielle tried it. How do you have 35% off yesterday on Black Friday but then have 40% off today?*


@NaturallyATLPCH
You gettin' anythang? 

I guess since it's small biz Saturday, they went for it.


----------



## rileypak

So the full list of hair stuff I grabbed:
Sam's Beauty - 3 wigs
SSI - 5 items from Papaya collection
_Curls - 2 liquid hair vitamins
Camille Rose Naturals - 2 leave in collection boxes
HennaSooq - 4 sweet honey gloss bars & 1 bag of hibiscus powder
Beautifully Bamboo - 6 bags of tea
Cream & Coco - 4 oils, 1 hand cream, 1 body mist
Soultanicals - 2 detox masks, 1 conditioner_
APB - Face wash, face serum, 4 feminine washes, body.wash, bath bomb, 4 hair mists, leave in conditioner, keratin protein treatment, 4 moisturizing DCs
MyHoneyChild - 2 hair grease, hair creme
Hattache - 2 leave in conditioners, 2 caramel treatments, 1 gel, 1 face puff
Pretty AnntoiNets - 1 beanie, 1 scarf, 1 bonnet

I stuck to my list but then bought just as many one-offs


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@rileypak 
I should grab some ST'icals?  40% is ai'ite.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

@IDareT'sHair nah, I'm not going to get anything.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Just from this weekend:
Inashi x1 Mango Restorative DC'er
Alikay- x1 16oz Coconut Conditoner
My Honey Child - Type3, Buttery Soy, Sophia's
CurlMart - x2 CRN Moroccan Pear, x1 16oz Oyin Hair Dew, x1 4oz Hair Whip
Bekura - x1 Cacao Bark
Hattache - x1 Naturalista Juicy
J.Monique - x6 DC'ers & Hair Treatments and x1 Pre-Poo (Assorted)
Lawrence Ray Concepts - x1 Liter Shake & Go
Qhemet Biologics - x1 8oz CTDG
Naturelle Grow - x1 16oz Bamboo & Silk DC'er
Jakeala - B1G1 50% Silky Oil (Mango & Pineapple)
Cream & Coco - x3 Cotton Candy Hair (Sweet Potato, Sugar Plum, Cranberry Cookie)
Bath Unwind - x2 Phytophanere
Curl Origin - x3 Overnight DC'ing Mask
BoBeam - x1 Coconut Cream DC'er
*I think that's it?*


----------



## rileypak

@IDareT'sHair @NaturallyATLPCH 
I definitely scaled my ST order back. Just wanted one last sendoff with the detox mask.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@rileypak
Yeah, and I added a couple thangs I forgot. 

I'll wait until the next Sale to pick up some Conditioning Curl Cream.


----------



## flyygirlll2

Morning Ladies! Is there a code for Cream & Coco?


----------



## CeeLex33

No, all the regular priced stuff will mark down in your cart. "The Hot Spot" items are already marked down.


----------



## CeeLex33

Mawnin, got shipping notice from Hattache.


----------



## flyygirlll2

CeeLex33 said:


> No, all the regular priced stuff will mark down in your cart. "The Hot Spot" items are already marked down.



Oh ok. Thank you!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ship Ship from Lawrence Ray Concepts!


----------



## rileypak

Ship ship from Beautifully Bamboo & SkinStore


----------



## flyygirlll2

So far my BF purchases are:

*Bouncy Curls* -  Rollers  (received today)
*Naturelle Grow* - 16 oz Herbal Blends 
*Jakeala*- Ceramide Pre-Shampoo Treatment
*LRC-* x1 Refill
*Alikay* *Naturals*- 16 oz Lemongrass Leave-in
*Camille Rose Naturals*- Holiday Leave-ins
*Qhemet Biologics*- 8 oz CTDG, BRBC, & AOHC
*Hattaché*- Aztec Bentonite Clay and Anita Grant Kaolin (?) Clay
*Bekekoa*- Be Clean Cleansing Conditioner and Be Moist Hydrating Conditioner 
*Cream & Coco*- Yogurt Smoothie (Frosted Sugar) 
Black Hibiscus Tea Infused Castor Oil, Infused Glass Tincture ( Sweet Potato & Marshmallow) 
Pomegranate Sugar Argan & Kokum Butter Shine Drops

* Lawd, I am still looking at sales too *


----------



## rileypak

flyygirlll2 said:


> * Lawd, I am still looking at sales too *



I've switched back to body and technology sales now...
I want a backup cell phone


----------



## flyygirlll2

rileypak said:


> I've switched back to body and technology sales now...
> I want a backup cell phone


I feel you. I just got a new phone 2 weeks ago, but my phone was messed up so I needed a new one. I've been looking at skin care stuff though


----------



## rileypak

flyygirlll2 said:


> I've been looking at skin care stuff though


Well alright now


----------



## flyygirlll2

Ship ship from Hattaché, LRC, and Bekekoa.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

*cough* made a Sarenzo Cart (Home Fra-gran-ce Oils). 

Bought a few during the last Sale, and kinda wanted to stock up on a few more while they're 30% off ....haven't hit PayNah yet. I want to see how they smell & how they burn.

Tryna' talk myself out of it.


----------



## Saludable84

flyygirlll2 said:


> I feel you. I just got a new phone 2 weeks ago, but my phone was messed up so I needed a new one. *I've been looking at skin care stuff though*





Let me go tone and apply serums.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Saludable84 said:


> *Let me go tone and apply serums.*


@Saludable84 
Gone & Get Your Tone & Serum on.


----------



## Saludable84

Very tempted to make another APB cart. 

Like, extremely. 

And I told DH a little bit about my BF shopping. He just gave me a look. Welp, I put it out there. No surprises now


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Saludable84 said:


> *Welp, I put it out there. No surprises now *


@Saludable84
Oh...there is still gone be surprises when all them packages come.


----------



## CeeLex33

@IDareT'sHair I was thinking about getting more wax from Sarenzo- but I need to stay in the corner. 
@Saludable84 Good Luck- I told DH and he was like as long as you got some "hair stuff" for me too SMH


----------



## flyygirlll2

Saludable84 said:


> Let me go tone and apply serums.



I'm on the MUA site right now looking at stuff 



Saludable84 said:


> Very tempted to make another APB cart.
> 
> Like, extremely.
> 
> And I told DH* a little bit* about my BF shopping. He just gave me a look. Welp, I put it out there. No surprises now



That's the key word here.... cause when those packages start coming through . I already told mine keep your side eyes to yo'self! 
( I know he's still going to though).

@CeeLex33 @ Him telling you as long as you got him stuff too. The only stuff DH wouldn't mind getting is body stuff.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@rileypak
*Cackles at Ms. Rileypak - she got vendors stalkin' & comin' out of lurkdom to get her monnneeeee!....

I had to let that marinate a few hours before I could come back with a response on that one right there.


----------



## Saludable84

@IDareT'sHair there will be surprised all right. And us.ps is allowing Sunday pick up over here now. It's so easy for me to take a Sunday morning stroll with DS while DH is sleep 

@CeeLex33 DH only request was soap. Bar soap. So I got him 5 or 6 from Sarenzo and that should be good for now. Plan on hitting up BB and BoBeam for christ.mas. 

@flyygirlll2 sunday pick up. I'm not going to worry anymore..... unless they play stupid and stuff this stuff in my mailbox


----------



## IDareT'sHair

CeeLex33 said:


> *I was thinking about getting more wax from Sarenzo- but I need to stay in the corner. *


@CeeLex33
Yeah, I know they gone bebut I'm tryna' stop.


----------



## Saludable84

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak
> *Cackles at Ms. Rileypak - she got vendors stalkin' & comin' out of lurkdom to get her monnneeeee!....
> 
> I had to let that marinate a few hours before I could come back with a response on that one right there.



Yeah I saw that. I just swiped left.


----------



## flyygirlll2

@Saludable84 Ooooh that's good. I'm not sure if that's available here, I'd have to check that out. The good thing is, I'm the one that holds the keys to the mailbox


----------



## MileHighDiva

I wonder what happened to hair2mesmerize? 

I can't pull up their website and they haven't updated their IG recently.


----------



## Aggie

*Just added to my list from Bekura:*

1 Honey Latte Detangling Hair Milk
1 Lemon Beignet Balsamic Fruit Body Gelee Oil
3 lemon Beignet Whipped Custard Body souffle
1 Tonga mousse Opulent Hair Cream


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

I'm not fooling with ST at all. Lemme see what all I bought:

Lakshmi's Cupboard-Infused Coconut oil, dark henna powder
SSI: The Papaya Souffle, leave in, mask, and moisturizer, macadamia fixing gel
Qhemet: Amla Heavy Cream, CTDG, Aethiopika Twist Butter
CCs: Soap, 3 Body Moisturizers
Sarenzo: Soap, 2 bundles, Coconut Milk Moisturizers, Body Mists
KJ Naturals: Strawberry DC, Stretch and Curl Custard
Q2 Naturals: Hair Mist and Butter Bundle
Naturale Grow: Thick and Rich DC
Bobeam: Toning and Complexion Bars, Herbal Face Bars, Healing Face Oil
Jakeala: Two Amla Shea Hemp Castor Parfaits
APB: Refresher Spray (2), Ayurvedic Hair Mist, Leave In, PSC, UCS, Lotus Feminine Spray

I'm going to do a Mountain Rose herbs haul to make my face serum.


----------



## Aggie

Hi ladies, I'm feeling a lot better today than I had been feeling since Tuesday. Last night I covered up real good and sweat out all that heat that was in my body and felt a lot better this morning thankfully. I'm still not 100% but I am better.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

Ship ship from CCs Naturals


----------



## CeeLex33

Glad you are feeling better @Aggie


----------



## Saludable84

I think I was pretty good:

Sarenzo:
4 Creamy Oils
4 Cleansing Honey
1 Hair Jelly
5 Bar Soaps

Etsy:
2 Charcoal Soaps 

APB:
Agave Cleanser
Green Tea Face Lotion
Capuacu Avocado Daily Moisturizer 
Papaya and Pear Daily Moisturizer
2 Ginger Growth Lotion
Body Wash
AHA Face Gel

Target:
Soultanicals Knot Sauce

QB:
Cocoa Tree Detangling Ghee

Naturelle Grow:
Marshmallow Conditioner 
Herbal Blends Conditioner

Jakeala:
Creamy Oil
Flaxseed Mist
Conditioner Bar

I also want to build a small Jakeala cart


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak
> *Cackles at Ms. Rileypak - she got vendors stalkin' & comin' out of lurkdom to get her monnneeeee!....


----------



## Aggie

I just bought a few things from APB and Naturelle Grow. Renee finally stocked up on the conditioners I wanted. They were certainly not there yesterday when I checked.


----------



## Aggie

CeeLex33 said:


> Glad you are feeling better @Aggie


Thank you so much @CeeLex33. I'm glad too because it was putting a big stoke in my shopping wheels .


----------



## Saludable84

Ship ship from NG
Ship ship from LuvSkinHair


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Had a really good wash day today.  Pulled out ED JBCO - applied to damp hair, 

Will continue to do this hopefully through the winter.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@flyygirlll2 
ED JBCO - It made my hair very easy to comb through.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@CeeLex33 @flyygirlll2
Since Imma 'bout to start gettin' down with the ED JBCO on my wash days - I went ahead and ordered a bottle of Haitian Black Castor Oil. (Free Shipping).

Even though I like Ok-ay Brand of Haitian Black Castor better.

ETA: And I'll use my HV oils too on damp hair.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

MileHighDiva said:


> *I wonder what happened to hair2mesmerize? I can't pull up their website and they haven't updated their IG recently.*


@MyHighDiva
My Loux quietly disappeared too.  That was my joint.


----------



## flyygirlll2

IDareT'sHair said:


> @flyygirlll2
> ED JBCO - It made my hair very easy to comb through.


Hmmm....I may try that. I forgot I have some ED JBCO. Today I ended up skipping DC'ing. I just used the ST' Ncals Detox Mask, rinsed, applied Tamanu Oil and mouisturised with CTDG/AOHC.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@CeeLex33 @Saludable84 @flyygirlll2

Hmph.
I wonder if @rileypak got offered some Full-Size Freebies? 

I'm still processing that one.


----------



## flyygirlll2

@IDareT'sHair I like HBCO but I found it to be too heavy for oil rinsing. the Tamanu Oil is not heavy so I like it so far.


----------



## Saludable84

IDareT'sHair said:


> @CeeLex33 @Saludable84 @flyygirlll2
> 
> Hmph.
> I wonder if @rileypak got offered some Full-Size Freebies?
> 
> I'm still processing that one.



She should share the love. Because that's what they were looking for right?

Wayment, so are they stalking threads?

ETA: I saw the post last year in The G-B-U. That kinda creeps me out.


----------



## flyygirlll2

IDareT'sHair said:


> @CeeLex33 @Saludable84 @flyygirlll2
> 
> Hmph.
> I wonder if @rileypak got offered some Full-Size Freebies?
> 
> I'm still processing that one.


Lmaoooo .  That is plausible after that post


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Saludable84
Hey.....I bought my Mango Restorative DC'er.

I would have bought the Mint Conditioner (but I had already bought the minty stuff from Bel Nouvo.)....


----------



## rileypak




----------



## CeeLex33

Yeah a little creepy fosho


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@rileypak @CeeLex33 @flyygirlll2 @Saludable84

That's why I always say: _"Being a PJ definitely has its Rewards"_


----------



## Saludable84

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Saludable84
> Hey.....I bought my Mango Restorative DC'er.
> 
> I would have bought the Mint Conditioner (but I had already bought the *minty stuff from Bel Nouvo.*)....





Your probably better off with BN.


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> That's why I always say: _"Being a PJ definitely has its Rewards"_


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

Yeeeeah @rileypak lmboooo #lurkersoutthewoodwork

So y'all still buyin up stuff or what?


----------



## CeeLex33

@IDareT'sHair thanks for reminding me, gonna pull out HV something to seal with today.


----------



## Saludable84

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak @CeeLex33 @flyygirlll2 @Saludable84
> 
> That's why I always say: _"Being a PJ definitely has its Rewards"_



It does. Until they start acting like Swim Fan.


----------



## rileypak

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> So y'all still buyin up stuff or what?



I'm trying not to hit paynah on these carts of skin stuff


----------



## rileypak

Saludable84 said:


> It does. Until they start acting like Swim Fan.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> *So y'all still buyin up stuff or what? *


@NaturallyATLPCH 
I just bought a bottle of Haitian Black Castor.


----------



## flyygirlll2

rileypak said:


> I'm trying not to hit paynah on these carts of skin stuff


This is my dilemma right now .


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I emailed Curly to see if that was the MJ deal we got on last year, but it was 75% off 16oz sizes.....


----------



## CeeLex33

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> So y'all still buyin up stuff or what?



Nope, but I'll live vicariously thru ya'll


----------



## Saludable84

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> So y'all still buyin up stuff or what?



I just bought some Kreyol Essence HBCO. I asked a friend for it a few weeks ago, but since her BF broke up with her by proposing to another girl, I made an executive decision and decided it was best to just buy it


----------



## Saludable84

CeeLex33 said:


> Nope, but I'll live vicariously thru ya'll



Girl, you better be finished AND done!


----------



## CeeLex33

Yep I'm all done, my plan is to go back on this no/low buy


----------



## CeeLex33

Saludable84 said:


> I just bought some Kreyol Essence HBCO. I asked a friend for it a few weeks ago, but since her BF broke up with her by proposing to another girl, I made an executive decision and decided it was best to just buy it



Wait, I just re-read this! That's terrible!


----------



## Saludable84

CeeLex33 said:


> Wait, I just re-read this! That's terrible!



Who you telling. And I was there when it went down. 

When I originally told her I was buying the HBCO she was just advising me to be careful as she is Haitian and was telling me the import is illegal so to make sure it's real. She told me she would bring me some. 

Im sure she has the goodt stuff but I'm just going to leave it.


----------



## bajandoc86

Hey luvs. Just arrived in Toronto. Hope y'all are doing well. 

I scaled alll the way back on ny already small BF list.

So far I only got:
SSI Sugar Peach Conditioner x2 
Jakeala Prepoo Butter x1
APB UCS 16oz x1
APB Simple Serum 4oz x1

I may get another SLAP cap and a satin bonnet from Eboni curls. That's it.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

CeeLex33 said:


> @IDareT'sHair thanks for reminding me, gonna pull out HV something to seal with today.


Speaking of which, I completely abandoned this cart.  
Was gonna get some Vatika Frosting.


----------



## Saludable84

Silk Dreams is only offering free shipping? 

Oh. Ok


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

bajandoc86 said:


> Hey luvs. Just arrived in Toronto. Hope y'all are doing well.
> 
> I scaled alll the way back on ny already small BF list.
> 
> So far I only got:
> SSI Sugar Peach Conditioner x2
> Jakeala Prepoo Butter x1
> APB UCS 16oz x1
> APB Simple Serum 4oz x1
> 
> I may get another SLAP cap and a satin bonnet from Eboni curls. That's it.


Hey hun! I thought your scaled back cart was going to look like @rileypak 's .
Oh wait, that was just her APB cart lol...


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

Saludable84 said:


> I just bought some Kreyol Essence HBCO. I asked a friend for it a few weeks ago, but since her BF broke up with her by proposing to another girl, I made an executive decision and decided it was best to just buy it


Oh wow. Well, my ex did that to me 13 years ago. Never saw it coming. 
Haven't been in a successful relationship since, I think it has still scarred me.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

So the KJ Naturals Strawberry DC was pretty nice. While it's not something I would run to get, I'd definitely cop it on sale. Good thing I got another one during her BF sale.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@NaturallyATLPCH
That Neapolitan was excellent. 

What did she offer BF? *sucks teef* and thinks about her "less than stellar response"


----------



## rileypak

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> Hey hun! I thought your scaled back cart was going to look like @rileypak 's .
> Oh wait, that was just her APB cart lol...


----------



## MileHighDiva

@Saludable84 
http://www.theluxbee.com/shop/activated-charcoal-soap

30% off with Code: Noir


----------



## Saludable84

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> Oh wow. Well, my ex did that to me 13 years ago. Never saw it coming.
> Haven't been in a successful relationship since, I think it has still scarred me.



I'm sorry to hear. That's a bad experience. Makes you extremely scared to commit always wondering about the double life. 

I know the guy. I refuse to even speak to him.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

IDareT'sHair said:


> @NaturallyATLPCH
> That Neapolitan was excellent.
> 
> What did she offer BF? *sucks teef* and thinks about her "less than stellar response"


She had like 40% off.
LOL at sucks teef
My hair dried really soft too while I was styling.


----------



## Saludable84

MileHighDiva said:


> @Saludable84
> http://www.theluxbee.com/shop/activated-charcoal-soap
> 
> 30% off with Code: Noir



I hate you. 

Let me go to the What Did You Buy Thread....


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

Saludable84 said:


> I'm sorry to hear. That's a bad experience. Makes you extremely scared to commit always wondering about the double life.
> 
> I know the guy. I refuse to even speak to him.


Yeah, I do need to move forward and stop giving him that much power. I wanted revenge for so many years then I realized that revenge was being successful.
Wouldn't hurt to do a drive by tho


----------



## Saludable84

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> Yeah, I do need to move forward and stop giving him that much power. I wanted revenge for so many years then I realized that revenge was being successful.
> *Wouldn't hurt to do a drive by tho *


----------



## Saludable84

@rileypak you got people swiping right for you? I hope you got something good.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

So I decided to use APB's Hair Lotion to set my twists this time. As much as I loooove Siamese Twists creams, my acne does not as a result of the oils on my pillow case.
I'll set my bun with it and maybe just use a dab on the ends.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

Saludable84 said:


>


I'm just saying .


----------



## KinksAndInk

Used up: 16oz Yerba concentrate (2 b/u)

Not a single BF purchase.


----------



## Shay72

Okay I reorganized my room. I feel better. I tried that app for keeping up with my stuff but I think I will follow @rileypak's example and do a spreadsheet. Now is the time before it gets crazy. Also it will ensure that I focus on what I need when I purchase stuff. In December and January I plan to buy from: APB, Naturelle Grow, Curl Origin, and Bobeam. Bobeam will be skincare products. I may buy from Sarenzo too because you know she is always having sales. That would be bath & skincare too. Ya'll have talked a lot about skincare in the past few days. If any of  you are up for it, it would be great if you posted your routine with products pretty please.

I'm actually going to do my Sunday hair routine today.Haven't done it in a while. Been lazy and doing on Monday mornings which you know means I took a lot of steps out. I'm hoping to do 2/2 this week and do my Wednesday routine too. Daily routine is never an issue. I always do that.


----------



## Shay72

Oh since I asked you to post your skincare routine here is mine:

*Skincare:*
Daily:
Using a small non motorized face brush I cleanse with Boots Botanics Softening Cleanser. I should finish this this week and then I will use Shea Moisture's African Black soap. Oh yeah before that I want to use up a sample I got from Naked Beaute. It is a Chamomile Cucumber Facial Cleanser.
Shea Moisture African Black Soap Problem Skin Toner with Tamarind & Tea Tree Oil
Shea Moisture Coconut & Hibiscus Spot Correcting Serum
Boots Botanics Nourishing Night Cream. I ran out of the day one and I figured it wouldn't hurt. I'm working on using this up and I'm not sure what I will use. I have some time to research and figure it out.

Weekly:
I try to do a face mask 1-2x week. Right now I rotate through Bobeam's face pastes
I also have a Shea Moisture African Black Soap Problem Skin Mask with Tamarind & Tea Tree Oil that I have not tried yet.

Notes:
I have Olay's Pro-X which I never use.
I also have Neutrogena's Microdermabrasion System that I never use
I don't have any acne issues. Never have. I do have a dark spot on my cheek that I just realized today is fading. I'm thinking that's the tamarind in the toner helping with that.

*Bathcare:*
Shower with an all natural body wash (right now using Trader Joe's)
While skin is still wet apply creamy oil (right now I'm using Jakeala's)
Try to remember to use a body scrub 1-2x week (right now I'm using one of Sarenzo's body polishes)


----------



## Saludable84

Morning All!

Promising myself to start my spreadsheet today.


----------



## bajandoc86

Happy Sunday luvvies! How y'all doing?

Currently in Miami waiting on my connecting flight. Travelling has got me worn out and today is wash day once I reach back to Ja. 

Will be back in the skies next week Thurs. Bleh. 

Still haven't bought anything else yet.


----------



## Saludable84

bajandoc86 said:


> Happy Sunday luvvies! How y'all doing?
> 
> Currently in Miami waiting on my connecting flight. Travelling has got me worn out and today is wash day once I reach back to Ja.
> 
> Will be back in the skies next week Thurs. Bleh.
> 
> Still haven't bought anything else yet.



Morning beautiful! 

I hope your enjoying your travels. Traveling is really hard; it just takes something out of you. When are you coming back to the states?


----------



## Golden75

Good morning!  I think I'm done with BF shopping.  Now on to Cyber Monday! 

I just convo'd SSI to add to my order: 2 Sugar Peach conditioners, Papaya Twist & Curl Souffle, Baobab Fluffy Curls Leave-In, Murumuru &Avocado Ultra Nourish Butter.   Free shipping is not being offered, so hoping they'll add.  

BF Hair Purchases only :
LRC - Refill Shake n Go.  I need to find a good spray bottle.  

SSI - 
MARSHMALLOW HERBAL HAIR CREAM 
GREEN TEA COCONUT HAIR MILK 
PAPAYA SUPER HYDRATE HAIR MASK 
PAPAYA BLOOMING CURLS HAIR MOISTURIZER 
PAPAYA NOURISHING HAIR OIL 
PAPAYA SCALP RENEWING SHAMPOO 
PAPAYA ULTRA NOURISH CONDITIONER
ST - 
*Curl Supreme Conditioning Dream* 
*Fro'Tanical TreatMINT- Coil Stimulating Oil* 
*Hairline Bling- Growth Renewing Edge Balm* 
*Slip-N-Slide, Knot-Proof Hair Glide- SALON SIZE* 
*Strand Repair- Cuticle Strengthening Recovery Mask* 
*Wrapper's Delight- Hydrating Kink Drink* 

Curl Origin - 
*2x BAMBOO BLOSSOM SPLIT END SERUM* 
*BAMBOO BLOSSOM TWIST & TWIRL DEFINING BUTTERCREAM* 
*2x COCONUT KUKUI DOUBLE MOISTURE OVERNIGHT MASK* 
*HIBISCUS SHEA CURL HYDRATING CONDITIONER*

I'll take a look at Bekura since I have some reward bucks to use.


----------



## Saludable84

@Golden75 I am seriously going to try to hibernate tomorrow. Idk what I am going to do with myself. 

After i said in RT I wasn't going in the sales thread, @MileHighDiva came in here and got me goodt! 

I can't get away


----------



## rileypak

Morning ladies!


----------



## Saludable84

Made another NG cart


----------



## Golden75

Saludable84 said:


> @Golden75 I am seriously going to try to hibernate tomorrow. Idk what I am going to do with myself.
> 
> After i said in RT I wasn't going in the sales thread, @MileHighDiva came in here and got me goodt!
> 
> I can't get away



@Saludable84 I think I'm just gonna hit the outlet mall tomorrow.  Just cuz they might have something I need.  I did back away from Bekura.  I'll save those coins for Sephora next week and get my QB.


----------



## flyygirlll2

Morning Ladies! I still have tabs open with carts made smh.


----------



## rileypak

@Shay72
Here's my current skincare routine:
_Daily_

Double cleanse with Hum Honey Face Wash or MUAC Wild Honey & Oat Cleanser (not doing it the regular way [yet] but I do wash twice)
Tone with APB Gentle Facial Toner, Shea Terra Organics Rose Water & Witch Hazel Toner, or one of the MUAC toners (Sea Mineral, Cucumber)
Apply serum (MUAC Hyaluronic or Lac-Luronic)
Apply moisturizer (APB Green Tea Oil Free Face Lotion)
_Every few days_

Use a face mask (Shea Terra Organics Black Seed & Honey Mud, bentonite clay with charcoal, chamomile, & coconut vinegar)
_Weekly_

Use MUAC 40% Lactic Acid Peel
_As needed_

Use Clarisonic brush during daily cleanse
Apply Anita Grant aloe.vera gel after serum and before moisturizer
Apply oil over moisturizer (yangu, desert date, baobab, rosehip)
Planning to incorporate an essence before my serum, sheet masks, and eye cream thanks to my recent BF purchases 

_*Current bath care routine*_

Wash with APB Moisturizing Body.Wash
Use Cure Exfoliation Towel every other day with body.wash
Apply MUAC Glycolic Body.Lotion to damp skin


----------



## rileypak

flyygirlll2 said:


> Morning Ladies! I still have tabs open with carts made smh.



Me too


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

Hey ladies!
I'm trying to get together a solid skin care routine. I'm currently perusing facial cleansers, toners, serums, and moisturizers.
I'm getting ready to purchase from the Cultivar Skin Care Line and get a Vitamin C Serum from Mad Hippie.

My goal for 2017 is to focus more on skin care.


----------



## Beamodel

Made another "Blk Friday" purchase 

*Shescentit
1 x BLUEBERRY CO-WASH COND
1 x COCO CREME LEAVE-IN COND
1 x PAPAYA HYDRATE HAIR MASK 
1 x PAPAYA DAILY MOISTURE LEAVE-IN CON
*
@Golden75 
SSI probably won't add to your order. They told me last time that I'd have to create a seperate order if I wanted to get more.


----------



## Saludable84

rileypak said:


> @Shay72
> Here's my current skincare routine:
> _Daily_
> 
> Wash with Hum Honey Face Wash or *MUAC Wild Honey & Oat Cleanser*
> Tone with APB Gentle Facial Toner, Shea Terra Organics Rose Water & Witch Hazel Toner, or one of the *MUAC toners (Sea Mineral, Cucumber)*
> *Apply serum (MUAC Hyaluronic or Lac-Luronic)*
> *Apply moisturizer (APB Green Tea Oil Free Face Lotion)*
> _Every few days_
> 
> Use a face mask (Shea Terra Organics Black Seed & Honey Mud, bentonite clay with charcoal, chamomile, & coconut vinegar)
> _Weekly_
> 
> *Use MUAC 40% Lactic Acid Peel*
> _As needed_
> 
> Use Clarisonic brush during daily cleanse
> *Apply Anita Grant aloe.vera gel after serum and before moisturizer*
> *Apply oil over moisturizer (yangu, desert date, baobab, rosehip)*
> Planning to incorporate an essence before my serum, sheet masks, and eye cream thanks to my recent BF purchases
> 
> _*Current bath care routine*_
> 
> *Wash with APB Moisturizing Body.Wash*
> *Use Cure Exfoliation Towel every other day with body.wash*
> *Apply MUAC Glycolic Body.Lotion to damp skin*



@Shay72 i cosign alladis! Especially the bolded.


----------



## Saludable84

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> Hey ladies!
> I'm trying to get together a solid skin care routine. I'm currently perusing facial cleansers, toners, serums, and moisturizers.
> I'm getting ready to purchase from the Cultivar Skin Care Line and get a Vitamin C Serum from Mad Hippie.
> 
> My goal for 2017 is to focus more on skin care.



Venture to the skin care forum. Just read though..... do not build carts  ask questions too.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Golden75 
As Always - You got down like a True "G" 

Gangsta-Style!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Shay72
I "feel" you comin' back! 

Shay-Shay is in the house!


----------



## Shay72

Thank you @rileypak. I've started my spreadsheet for my hair stuff. I should finish it today.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@flyygirlll2 @divachyk
Them durn clips finally came.  What a total waste of $3.99


----------



## Golden75

Beamodel said:


> Made another "Blk Friday" purchase
> 
> *Shescentit
> 1 x BLUEBERRY CO-WASH COND
> 1 x COCO CREME LEAVE-IN COND
> 1 x PAPAYA HYDRATE HAIR MASK
> 1 x PAPAYA DAILY MOISTURE LEAVE-IN CON
> *
> @Golden75
> SSI probably won't add to your order. They told me last time that I'd have to create a seperate order if I wanted to get more.



@Beamodel Thanks.  They haven't replied yet. Kicking myself I forgot the sugar peach in the first order.  And I know they use to always offer free shipping over $60-65.  Lemme re-work the cart again


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Golden75
> As Always - You got down like a True "G"
> 
> Gangsta-Style!



@IDareT'sHair I always get enough for free shipping.  I just hate paying shipping!!!

I've been thinking of doing a spreadsheet.  But I know I'll get overwhelmed and stop.  I do need to create a need to use ASAP bin


----------



## flyygirlll2

@IDareT'sHair Yeah, I forgot about those clips


----------



## Shay72

Thank you @Saludable84


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75 said:


> *I always get enough for free shipping.  I just hate paying shipping!!!*


@Golden75
So Do I G-!  It just burns my biscuits.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

flyygirlll2 said:


> *Yeah, I forgot about those clips*


@flyygirlll2
I didn't even wanna open them thangs. 

Looking like something you would use on Doll-Hair.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair said:


> @flyygirlll2
> I didn't even wanna open them thangs.
> 
> Looking like something you would use on Doll-Hair.



I'm dead....


----------



## flyygirlll2

IDareT'sHair said:


> @flyygirlll2
> I didn't even wanna open them thangs.
> 
> *Looking like something you would use on Doll-Hair.*



This. It certainly wasn't made for our type of hair. I'll have to do very small twists for the clips to hold. I honestly really forgot about them until you 
mentioned it.

ETA- I could probably use them on my little niece's hair since she has fine hair.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel said:


> *I'm dead....*


@Beamodel 
Gurl, them thangs are tiny & cheap.  You prolly couldn't even use them on a child. 

What a waste of monnneeeee.  And they took 4-eva to get here. 

I try not to ever buy anything directly from Chi-na.  What a bust.

But I wasn't expecting much especially after divachyk and flyygirlll2 said they were whack.


----------



## Beamodel

@IDareT'sHair 
That's so messed up. *doll hair*


----------



## IDareT'sHair

flyygirlll2 said:


> *This. It certainly wasn't made for our type of hair. I'll have to do very small twists for the clips to hold. I honestly really forgot about them until you mentioned it.  ETA- I could probably use them on my little niece's hair since she has fine hair*.


@flyygirlll2
That's because I just got them out the mail. 

I had filed a PP Dispute. 
I was praying (after ya'll got ya'lls) that they would just give me my $3.99 back.


----------



## Saludable84

Ship ship from Kreyol Essence


----------



## Saludable84

IDareT'sHair said:


> @flyygirlll2
> I didn't even wanna open them thangs.
> 
> Looking like something you would use on Doll-Hair.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Saludable84 said:


> *Ship ship from Kreyol Essence*


@Saludable84
When did you order?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@flyygirlll2 @Beamodel @Saludable84
I wanted to buy the Hercules Sagemann ones Curly bought (Croc Clips) since they were on Sale, Looked very Nice, and looked like they would work nicely, but they were OOS.


----------



## flyygirlll2

@IDareT'sHair That was a waste of money for real, even if is wasn't that much. On second thought, I won't bother trying to use these on my niece because I know my sister in law would ask me wtf kind of clips are those and why.


----------



## Saludable84

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Saludable84
> When did you order?



Yesterday


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Saludable84 said:


> *Yesterday*


@Saludable84
Hmph.  Me Too?


----------



## Saludable84

IDareT'sHair said:


> @flyygirlll2 @Beamodel @Saludable84
> I wanted to buy the Hercules Sagemann ones Curly bought (Croc Clips) since they were on Sale, Looked very Nice, and looked like they would work nicely, but they were OOS.



And it's a good price too. HS has always been kind to my hair. I looked at the shark clips and now I want them. 

I've seen some at Mar.shalls, but they look small. Next time I go, I'll post a picture.


----------



## Saludable84

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Saludable84
> Hmph.  Me Too?



Ama.zon. Only because it was free shipping. Did you order from the vendor themselves?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Saludable84 said:


> *Ama.zon. Only because it was free shipping. Did you order from the vendor themselves?*


@Saludable84
Yeah.  I did.


----------



## Beamodel

Ugh made ANOTHER purchase 

*Hairveda*
Sitrinillah DC masque
Vatika Frosting


----------



## IDareT'sHair

flyygirlll2 said:


> *On second thought, I won't bother trying to use these on my niece because I know my sister in law would ask me wtf kind of clips are those and why.*


@flyygirlll2 @Beamodel @Saludable84 
Shole Would. 

And then she would ask you: "Where the Bar-bie's at?"


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair said:


> @flyygirlll2 @Beamodel @Saludable84
> Shole Would.
> 
> And then she would ask you: "Where the Bar-bie's at?"



Hahahaha


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel said:


> *Ugh made ANOTHER purchase*
> 
> *Hairveda
> Sitrinillah DC masque*
> Vatika Frosting


@Beamodel
I knew you wanted this?  I thought you were going to get it from Hattache?

I got a VF on a "swap" with another poster.


----------



## Saludable84

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Saludable84
> Yeah.  I did.



It's cheaper on the site and I'm sure ama.zon has their products for fulfillment. I'm just trying to avoid these people and their 20-35 days processing days when I can.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Beamodel
> I knew you wanted this?  I thought you were going to get it from Hattache?
> 
> I got a VF on a "swap" with another poster.



I was getting it from Hattache but it made out cheaper getting it directly from Hairveda.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel said:


> *I was getting it from Hattache but it made out cheaper getting it directly from Hairveda*.


@Beamodel
Cool. 
I dismantled my entire Hattache Cart and bought directly from most Vendors.

The only thing I ended up getting from them was Naturalista Juicy L-I.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Saludable84 said:


> *I've seen some at Mar.shalls, but they look small. Next time I go, I'll post a picture*.


@Saludable84
How much were they at Mar-shalls?  Do you remember?

They were $8.95 at the site I was on and there was like either Free Ship or a 20% discount.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Saludable84 @flyygirlll2
I bet TMN start payin' more attention to her Customers.

I didn't see any of us going there BF?

And I really, really wanted that Amla & Avocado, but I refuse to patronize her turrible CS.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@CeeLex33 @rileypak


----------



## CeeLex33

Hey Ladies!

I have one tab open for Hairveda, thinking about getting a Sitrilnilla DC... 

If I do, that will be it
At least that's what I keep telling myself...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

CeeLex33 said:


> *I have one tab open for Hairveda, thinking about getting a Sitrilnilla DC... *
> *If I do, that will be it*
> *At least that's what I keep telling myself...*


@CeeLex33
  
Um...Okay Gurl.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@CeeLex33
So, when you comin' outta them mini-twists so you can get busy?

Over there sittin' on all them delicious products!


----------



## CeeLex33

I'll try to last the week, but I'm probably going to take them down by Wednesday. I need to plan my wash day out


----------



## rileypak

@IDareT'sHair


----------



## Saludable84

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Saludable84 @flyygirlll2
> I bet TMN start payin' more attention to her Customers.
> 
> I didn't see any of us going there BF?
> 
> And I really, really wanted that Amla & Avocado, but I refuse to patronize her turrible CS.



I was extremely close to caving, but she still hasn't answered my first email


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Saludable84 said:


> *I was extremely close to caving, but she still hasn't answered my first email *


@Saludable84 
Mine Either.

And I feel like "we" all were strong/good customers to her.


----------



## Beamodel

Blk Friday purchases waiting on: 

APB
Sarenzo (redeemed gift card)
Henna Sooq
Naturelle Grow
Shescentit 
Hairveda


----------



## rileypak

I know I'm done shopping for hair stuff. 
Now I need to be really done with skin stuff...


----------



## rileypak

Ship ship from Curls


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> *Ship ship from Curls*


@rileypak
What did you get from them?


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak
> What did you get from them?



2 bottles of the hair vitamin


----------



## IDareT'sHair

*OKAY EVERYBODY!*

How Many Products Are You PJ's (used/unsued) gone try to use up before 01/01/17?

Come on PJ's let's get it together and get back on Track!

I wanna commitment from everyone that is part of this here thread!

@curlyhersheygirl (and the Kurl-Kidz) @Golden75 @Shay72 @Beamodel @BrownBetty @divachyk @bajandoc86 @MileHighDiva @rileypak @flyygirlll2 @shawnyblazes @CeeLex33 @NaturallyATLPCH @Saludable84 @Aggie

I wants a numba' Be Realistic and Be Honest.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> *2 bottles of the hair vitamin*


@rileypak 
Oh, that's right!  I keep forgotten those are by Curls


----------



## Golden75

@IDareT'sHair Probably 1 product will get used up  ok may be 2. I should go through my stash and create that bin I was talkin bout while Ol' Bae ain't around  and put stuff front and center to finish up.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75 said:


> *I should go through my stash and create that bin I was talkin bout while Ol' Bae ain't around  and put stuff front and center to finish up.*


@Golden75 
You shole should.


----------



## Golden75

Grabbed 2 heat therapy wraps from A Time For Me .  Never ordered from them.  They're only $15.99 plus add'l 30% off and free shipping.


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Golden75
> You shole should.


@IDareT'sHair I shole don't feel like it. But I think I will start an inventory. I have to get this stash down so that stuff is just in my hair cabinet and out of these storage container.


----------



## flyygirlll2

@IDareT'sHair I didn't bother with TMN given her lack of communication. If she gets better with that, maybe I'll reconsider. 

Realistically speaking, I might use up 3 products .


----------



## Saludable84

@IDareT'sHair i should be done with one 16oz NG conditioner and one 12oz SM Manuka Honey conditioner, one 8oz QB CTDG.


----------



## rileypak

Uhhhh....how many will I use up? 
Let's say 3 things to be safe


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

You know imma slow stash user. I will have used up one DC and maybe a Refresher Spray. Wait, 3 and a possible.
To be safe, let's go board .
Buuut, I'm not buying anything else. I'm not even doing Christmas sales, I gotta get my stash right for my APB subscription goodies.

Lemme mosey on over to the skin care thread.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75 said:


> *I shole don't feel like it. But I think I will start an inventory. I have to get this stash down so that stuff is just in my hair cabinet and out of these storage container.*


@Golden75
I don't have a detailed inventory, but I can eyeball stuff and I know what's been there a while.



flyygirlll2 said:


> *Realistically speaking, I might use up 3 products* .


@flyygirlll2 
That's good.



Saludable84 said:


> *i should be done with one 16oz NG conditioner and one 12oz SM Manuka Honey conditioner, one 8oz QB CTDG*.


@Saludable84
Great!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> *Uhhhh....how many will I use up? *
> *Let's say 3 things to be safe *


@rileypak
Nice Number.


NaturallyATLPCH said:


> *You know imma slow stash user. I will have used up one DC and maybe a Refresher Spray. Wait, 2 DCs *


@NaturallyATLPCH 
Go for what you know.


----------



## Saludable84

I've made about 4 purchases after posting my purchases. I'm not sure I have the energy to adequately track all of them.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

So...I'm ready to start seeing some Shipping Info *cough* I did get ship from Hattache and LRC.

My Sarenzo (both orders) should also be here this week.


----------



## Golden75

I got a ship notice from LRC too.  I think all my non-hair stuff shipped except one item, but I ended up finding it in store and bought it.  So I'll be returning the shipped one anyway.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

*I think I should be able to finish up this Year (all currently open):*
x1 CRN Moroccan Pear & Cherry Kernel Oil Conditioning Custard
x1 8oz Oyin Honey Hemp
x1 8oz Jar of Tukka Chocolate DC'er
x1 4oz Purabody Mango & Tea Tree Scalp Butter
x1 8oz My Honey Child Type 4
x1 8oz Bel Nouvo Vanilla
x1-x2 Sarenzo Creamy Oils


----------



## bajandoc86

@IDareT'sHair not a durn thing  

I am home safe ladies! Thank you for keeping me in your thoughts, I had an awesome time  @Saludable84 I will be back in the US (NY) next week Thursday for an anaesthesia and critical care conference.

I am already thinking of where to go in 2018 (I have residency final exams in 2017 so next year is out...boooo) and Morocco keeps popping in my head. So we'll see!

Btw...y'all see what @Miss Kane been up to? She finna take alllllll our coins.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@bajandoc86
Glad you're back safe & sound.  When will you &   get together? 

Soon I hope.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

What the heck APB...


----------



## Saludable84

bajandoc86 said:


> @IDareT'sHair not a durn thing
> 
> I am home safe ladies! Thank you for keeping me in your thoughts, I had an awesome time  @Saludable84 I will be back in the US (NY) next week Thursday for an anaesthesia and critical care conference.
> 
> I am already thinking of where to go in 2018 (I have residency final exams in 2017 so next year is out...boooo) and Morocco keeps popping in my head. So we'll see!
> 
> Btw...y'all see what @Miss Kane been up to? She finna take alllllll our coins.
> 
> View attachment 380353


----------



## bajandoc86

@IDareT'sHair 

In two weeks!  I am so darn excited that I am gonna see my chocolate bearded boo! He is getting the house all decorated for me even though he is not a huge Christmas person because he knows it's my fave time of year.


----------



## MileHighDiva

By the New Year I should have the following used up:

Keracare SLS Free 1st Lather & Hydrating poo (need to re-up)
Joico K-Pak Clarifying poo (need to re-up)
Last bottle of X21 (undecided if I'll re-up)
Bounitiful Mane Scalp Serum (no re-up)
LRC Shake & Go 12 oz (liter refill on the way)
So that's six (6) items that should be gone the January 1st, 

I have some items I want to give away due to the smell, or they sit on my hair, so I know that I will not use them.


----------



## Shay72

APB know she wrong. I'm still gonna wait.

Used up today:
Moringa tea-will not repurchase will replace with hibiscus tea
J Monique Naturals Hibiscus & Broccoli DC-one is on the way 

Products that I will use up by the end of the year:
Adiva Naturals Leave In & Skin Conditioner-this will not be a repurchase
APB's Bamboo Strengthening Spray-will repurchase
APB's Whipped Cleansing Creme-have one back up, will repurchase


----------



## Saludable84

Shay72 said:


> APB know she wrong. I'm still gonna wait.



But she know the PJs gonna be waiting at the doe for that sale.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

bajandoc86 said:


> *In two weeks!  I am so darn excited that I am gonna see my chocolate bearded boo! He is getting the house all decorated for me even though he is not a huge Christmas person because he knows it's my fave time of year*.


@bajandoc86 
Awwww!


----------



## CeeLex33

I should use up 3-5 items by the end of the year, it maybe higher than that since my hair will be loose and not in any protective styles


----------



## IDareT'sHair

CeeLex33 said:


> *I should use up 3-5 items by the end of the year, it maybe higher than that since my hair will be loose and not in any protective styles*


@CeeLex
That's good. 

Glad you will get to play in your products!


----------



## CeeLex33

@IDareT'sHair 
will be comparing Le Moka and Bekura Cacao next wash day


----------



## rileypak

*Used up*
4oz. APB Ultra Conditioning Souffle (no backups, two 16oz. jars ordered during BF)
Nex.xus Emergencee Reconstructor (x7 backups, loved it so far, will repurchase when out)
APB Blueberry Cheesecake Leave In Conditioner (no backup, bottle ordered during BF)
APB Cherry Kukui Hair Lotion (x1 backup, definitely repurchasing in the future)


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> *Used up*
> *Nex.xus Emergencee Reconstructor (x7 backups, )*


@rileypak


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak



They're just little half ounce tubes. Technically, I bought two boxes with four tubes each in them


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> *OKAY EVERYBODY!*
> 
> How Many Products Are You PJ's (used/unsued) gone try to use up before 01/01/17?
> 
> Come on PJ's let's get it together and get back on Track!
> 
> I wanna commitment from everyone that is part of this here thread!
> 
> @curlyhersheygirl (and the Kurl-Kidz) @Golden75 @Shay72 @Beamodel @BrownBetty @divachyk @bajandoc86 @MileHighDiva @rileypak @flyygirlll2 @shawnyblazes @CeeLex33 @NaturallyATLPCH @Saludable84 @Aggie
> 
> I wants a numba' Be Realistic and Be Honest.


@IDareT'sHair 

I have no idea when I will be able to fully immerse my head/hair in water. I have to wait until this cold/flu leaves my body a little more before I do. I do want to start and finish some APB UCS and APB Not easily Broken Conditioners. I believe I'm almost done with some Redken Magnetics Color Extend Shampoo which is not a repurchase item once it's done.


----------



## Beamodel

I'd probably use up one thing. Maybe lol. I don't move product quick enough. Especially since I only wash my hair twice a month now too


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel said:


> *I'd probably use up one thing. Maybe lol. I don't move product quick enough*. Especially since I only wash my hair twice a month now too


@Beamodel
Shole Don't.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> *They're just little half ounce tubes. Technically, I bought two boxes with four tubes each in them *


@rileypak
Oh...okay.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Beamodel
> Shole Don't.



Hahaha. You know how I do


----------



## Aggie

I already got a shipping notification from Beautifully Bamboo.


----------



## rileypak

Man that CRN Sweet Ginger Cleansing Rinse is the most bubbalicious sulfate free cleanser I've ever used. That mug bubbled like it had all the lauryls and laureths in it. 
I was only using one pump per section and it was lathering me out. I had to drop back to half a pump and the lather was still crazy.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

CeeLex33 said:


> *I will be comparing Le Moka and Bekura Cacao next wash day*


@CeeLex33 
Nice!
Ai'ite Nah...The "Battle of The Chocolates"

My Initial summation after using both - I think I 'prefer' Bekura's Cacao Bark.

I like Le'Moka - but I think I like Bekura's better. (For me & my Hair)


----------



## Saludable84

rileypak said:


> Man that CRN Sweet Ginger Cleansing Rinse is the most bubbalicious sulfate free cleanser I've ever used. That mug bubbled like it had all the lauryls and laureths in it.
> I was only using one pump per section and it was lathering me out. I had to drop back to half a pump and the lather was still crazy.



I loved it but I couldn't continue to use it because I felt it lied to me but not being truthful that's it's a poo. 

The first time I used it, @IDareT'sHair was upset and took it back to tar.get the same day.


----------



## Shay72

Shay72 said:


> APB know she wrong. I'm still gonna wait.
> 
> Used up today:
> Moringa tea-will not repurchase will replace with hibiscus tea
> J Monique Naturals Hibiscus & Broccoli DC-one is on the way
> 
> Products that I will use up by the end of the year:
> Adiva Naturals Leave In & Skin Conditioner-this will not be a repurchase
> APB's Bamboo Strengthening Spray-will repurchase
> APB's Whipped Cleansing Creme-have one back up, will repurchase


I will finish my Uncle Lee's Bamboo Tea by the end of the year.


----------



## BrownBetty

I will use up 3 products.  I have a lil ssi honey butter left, and two corners of cons left.


----------



## BrownBetty

I got a Sarenzo notification last week Monday... still no package


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Saludable84 said:


> *The first time I used it, was upset and took it back to tar.get the same day.*


@Saludable84 
I shole did.

I thought it was a "Ginger Rinse" like the bottle says.  Ion currr what nobody says, the name is totally misleading.

I also watched PJD on YT talmbout the lather.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I'm a little miffed because Inashi is offering B1G1 Free/Free Ship. 

I coulda' got x2 Mango Restorative Masques.Or x1 Masque and x1 Mint Conditioner.

OT: My NG Shipped.  And I think my LRC should be here today.


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Saludable84
> I shole did.
> 
> I thought it was a "Ginger Rinse" like the bottle says.  Ion currr what nobody says, the name is totally misleading.
> 
> I also watched PJD on YT talmbout the lather.



I agree. I loved the smell of it but man it lathered like a sulfate shampoo. They really need to drop that rinse off the name.
It's a super bubbling cleanser. It seemed gentle enough but if anyone is expecting low lather this is not it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> I agree. I loved the smell of it but man it lathered like a sulfate shampoo. *They really need to drop that rinse off the name.*
> *It's a super bubbling cleanser.* It seemed gentle enough *but of anyone is expecting low-poo this is not it.*


@rileypak
Pffft.

I wasn't expecting "low-poo" I was expecting "no-poo" and a Ginger "Rinse".

Yep.  I took both bottles back with the quickness.

*cough* Just returned from CM's CM


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@rileypak
You betta' talk to "yo' peeps"....

Hmph.  I could have gotten my Mint Conditioner.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

BrownBetty said:


> *I got a Sarenzo notification last week Monday... still no package*


@BrownBetty 
Hmph.  Tsk. Tsk.


----------



## divachyk

IDareT'sHair said:


> @flyygirlll2 @divachyk
> Them durn clips finally came.  What a total waste of $3.99



Really? I got mine to work pretty good. Are yours broken or just doesn't fit?


----------



## divachyk

I am too lazy to list everything purchased from vendors. I need to consolidate all but here's the final list, I think.

Sarenzo - shipped
Pretty Anntoinette's
Ebonicurls
Curl Origin
HairVeda
SSI
My Honey Child
LASplash Cosmetics
SLAP


----------



## Saludable84

rileypak said:


> I agree. I loved the smell of it but man it lathered like a sulfate shampoo. They really need to drop that rinse off the name.
> It's a super bubbling cleanser. It seemed gentle enough but if anyone is expecting low lather this is not it.



I wanted to love it because it's really good, but I couldn't get over the name. It's deceiving, misleading and made me feel like I was falling for a liar. 

She needs to change that name.


----------



## MileHighDiva

@flyygirlll2 
Did you see that they reformulated Tonga Mousse?


----------



## flyygirlll2

MileHighDiva said:


> @flyygirlll2
> Did you see that they reformulated Tonga Mousse?



Yes I did. @IDareT'sHair had mentioned it recently. I had posted the differences in ingredients in this thread. I don't plan on purchasing the new one though.


----------



## flyygirlll2

Ship ship from QB and NG.


----------



## rileypak

Ship ship from MyHoneyChild and Bubble & Bee Organic

Delivery notices from Hattache and Beautifully Bamboo


Placed one more APB order


----------



## flyygirlll2

Oh yeah, ship ship from Hattaché too. LRC  and Bekekoa showed that they were delivered already today.  I'm looking at APB right now


----------



## flyygirlll2

@rileypak What did you get from APB?


----------



## rileypak

@flyygirlll2

x2 Ultra Conditioning Souffle
x2 Moisturizing Body.Wash
Pumpkin Seed Moisturizing Mask
Quinoa Sachi Conditioner


----------



## flyygirlll2

@rileypak Nice haul. I got x2 Leave-in Conditioners, Simple Hair Cream, and Ayurvedic Icing.  I debated grabbing x2 UCS, but I had already bought 2 not too long ago. 

I also bought x3 Henna Indigo Gloss from  LoveSkinHair. My skin care carts are really ignant right now . I haven't hit Paynah since I'm waaaaaaaay over my budget.


----------



## MileHighDiva

I have received tracking info from the following:

Beauty Bakerie, Curls, LRC, Save Your Do, Swanson, and TMC.

Not expecting anything from APB or Jakeala till sometime in December.


----------



## MileHighDiva

@shawnyblazes 
How was your 1st day?


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

UGH I know I didn't need anything from Annabelle's but I'm so mad I didn't even get to see what the sale was. 
Damn chirren had me so preoccupied I couldn't even peek. One of my behavior problems walked out of my classroom again today and my other behavior problems acted as horrible as they did before the break.


The retail therapy would've been nice. I know "our" children need us but with lack of parental support this is getting very challenging as the years progress.

Rant Over


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My LRC arrived today.  The Cap was Cracked.  There was no protective liner and about 1/3 of the bottle spilled out inside the envelope.

It was very poorly wrapped.  I have contacted them.  Am waiting on a response.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> *Damn chirren had me so preoccupied I couldn't even peek. One of my behavior problems walked out of my classroom again today and my other behavior problems acted as horrible as they did before the break. The retail therapy would've been nice. I know "our" children need us but with lack of parental support this is getting very challenging as the years progress.*
> 
> *Rant Over*


I totally understand.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

Ship ship from:
Keep Forever Young
Qhemet
Naturale Grow
Bobeam
Vitacost


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I went to APB today, but did not pull the Trigger because I wanted Pumpkin or Ayurvedic today, but only saw UCS and I bought x4 of those not too long ago.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My Sarenzo also came today. 

I'm so ticked about that LRC, I didn't even open Sarenzo.

I also got Ship Ship from:
Inashi *still ticked I didn't get B1G1 Free & Free Ship*
BoBeam
Qhemet Biologics
Jamaican Black Castor


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> I went to APB today, but did not pull the Trigger because I wanted Pumpkin or Ayurvedic today, but only saw UCS and I bought x4 of those not too long ago.




There was a mix and match conditioner option to purchase everything else.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> *There was a mix and match conditioner option to purchase everything else.*


@rileypak
What does that mean?  Was the Pumpkin or Ayurvedic Mask part of it?


----------



## rileypak

Picked up my BB, Hattache, Sam's Beauty, and HennaSooq packages


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak
> What does that mean?  Was the Pumpkin or Ayurvedic Mask part of it?



Yes. The mix and match conditioner listing was for every conditioner except UCS. 
UCS always gets its own listing because of its price.


----------



## Saludable84

At the time I went to APB there was only the listing for the Conditioners up and I really wanted body wash. I went on early though. I didn't see anything else, left the site and became overwhelmed with work. By the time I remembered to go back, it was about 4, so I didn't bother to go back. 

I'll wait for her B1G1 on body products again. Am really loving her body wash.


----------



## rileypak

Saludable84 said:


> At the time I went to APB there was only the listing for the Conditioners up and I really wanted body wash. I went on early though. I didn't see anything else, left the site and became overwhelmed with work. By the time I remembered to go back, it was about 4, so I didn't bother to go back.
> 
> I'll wait for her B1G1 on body products again. Am really loving her body wash.



Yeah I didn't go on until 1-something so the sales page was nicely populated and she got me


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

OK Divas, I think I finally done 
Here are the hair related items I got :
*LRC*
1Liter Shake n' Go

*APB*
(order #1)
16oz Babassu pre poo treatment
16oz Keratin protein treatment
4oz creamy oil
8oz cupuacu hair butter

(order #2)
2 bamboo strengthening sprays
8oz quinoa DC
8oz pomegranate DC

*ST*
( Got this because the shipping today was better than over the weekend)
1 pumpkin detox
2 strand repair

*CM*
2 16oz Hair dew

*Pretty Antoinettes*
2 hair wraps
2 beanies

*Hot Combs*
1 matador pick
1 magic lady star
1 jumbo rake
1 pack of croc clips

*BelNouvo*
x3 mint cowashes

*Jakeala*
4 feminine washes
4 babassu creamy oils
2 prepoo treatments
1 beer DC
1 facial toner
1 activated charcoal soap

*Curl Origin*
x4 coconut overnight masks
x2 bamboo butter creams
x2 bamboo ends serums


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

rileypak said:


> Yeah I didn't go on until 1-something so the sales page was nicely populated and she got me


@rileypak When I went on it was populated but I wasn't sure the bamboo spray was included so I sent her message. She quickly responded and made a special BOGO listing for it so I could get it. This is why she keeps getting my coins.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

MAC has 25% off no coupon needed online today if anybody is interested


----------



## flyygirlll2

@IDareT'sHair That's awful about the LRC . I hope they send you a replacement. I'm on my way home now and I hope they sealed that ish tight.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl
As Always.......Very Impressive! .....


----------



## IDareT'sHair

flyygirlll2 said:


> *That's awful about the LRC . I hope they send you a replacement. I'm on my way home now and I hope they sealed that ish tight.*


@flyygirlll2
I am very interested to see how this is resolved. 

And Lawd knows I hope I don't hafta' file a PP Dispute.

There is no tab underneath the lid to keep it from leaking/spilling. 

And that still leaves me with the fact that the lid is cracked.

I don't have an Empty Bottle to pour it into either!


----------



## flyygirlll2

@IDareT'sHair Yeah, that's unacceptable. They honestly should have placed it in a box and triple taped it if anything, I just got home and checked.   No leaks or anything thankfully. They also included a 12 oz of the Shake & Go too, did anyone else receive a 12 oz too?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

flyygirlll2 said:


> *They also included a 12 oz of the Shake & Go too, did anyone else receive a 12 oz too?*


@flyygirlll2
I did not!


----------



## flyygirlll2

IDareT'sHair said:


> @flyygirlll2
> I did not!



When I opened the package, I saw the other bottle with the spray top and was like  .... I double checked the name on there to make sure they sent it to the right person lol.


----------



## flyygirlll2

@IDareT'sHair I hope they replace your bottle ASAP.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

flyygirlll2 said:


> *I hope they replace your bottle ASAP.*


@flyygirlll2
I'm wondering how long it will take before I get a response?

That stuff ain't cheap!


----------



## flyygirlll2

IDareT'sHair said:


> @flyygirlll2
> I'm wondering how long it will take before I get a response?
> 
> That stuff ain't cheap!



It sure ain't, even with the discount and that shipping.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> *Ship ship from MyHoneyChild*


@rileypak
Hmph.  I haven't received a ship notice from MHC yet?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl
I see you got x2 ST'cials Strand Repair. 

I love that stuff.


----------



## Shay72

I got my Beautifully Bamboo tea today.


----------



## flyygirlll2

Ship ship from Alikay.


----------



## flyygirlll2

Half the stuff  on CM is pretty much OOS so I just KIM.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> I see you got x2 ST'cials Strand Repair.
> 
> I love that stuff.


@IDareT'sHair 
Yes it's really nice. I had those same items in my cart Friday and shipping was $13.50


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

@flyygirlll2 That was very lucky. Enjoy your freebie


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @flyygirlll2
> I'm wondering how long it will take before I get a response?
> 
> That stuff ain't cheap!


@IDareT'sHair 
I hope they don't take too long.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

I still want to buy something


----------



## Saludable84

@IDareT'sHair i hope that gets resolved quickly and satisfactory because that's unacceptable. That stuff was way too much money to be cheaply packed and breaking during transport.


----------



## Saludable84

Received 
LuvSkinHair Charcoal Oatmeal Soap
Kreyol Essence JBCO

Ship ship from
QB
BeeLovely 
NG
Rosewater
Making Cosmetics Etsy and Amazon
Target


----------



## Aggie

My Sarenzo package is finally here. I will try to pick it up from the courier by Wednesday or Thursday. I am a little busy at work and don't know if I will have the free time I need to pick it up before the weekend.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

They said my Hattache was just delivered.

Lemme go check my mail again.  I guess USPS gone be bringing stuff all times of day & night nah.

@curlyhersheygirl @Saludable84


----------



## Aggie

Sorry to hear about your damaged LRC package @IDareT'sHair. That really sucks.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> They said my Hattache was just delivered.
> 
> Lemme go check my mail again.  I guess USPS gone be bringing stuff all times of day & night nah.
> 
> @curlyhersheygirl @Saludable84


@IDareT'sHair 
Wow I guess they're trying to stay ahead of the rush for the season


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *That was very lucky. Enjoy your freebie *


@curlyhersheygirl
Yeah, that was!

*kicks rocks - all i got was a leaked up envelope and 1/3 of the product soaking it up.*


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Aggie said:


> *Sorry to hear about your damaged LRC package* . *That really sucks*.


@Aggie
Thanks Girl.  That mess ain't cheap either!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl
Gurl...I told Ya' that Strand Repair was Goodt


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> Gurl...I told Ya' that Strand Repair was Goodt


@IDareT'sHair 
You sure did


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *You sure did*


@curlyhersheygirl 


OT: Hattache is in da' Houuusssse!


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> 
> 
> OT: Hattache is in da' Houuusssse!


@IDareT'sHair 
Wow USPS not playing this year.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *Wow USPS not playing this year.*


@curlyhersheygirl
We'll see.  We just gettin' started with the Season.....

I guess NG will be here tomorrow.  I need to look and see what should arrive tomorrow.


----------



## flyygirlll2

@IDareT'sHair My package from Hattaché is expected to deliver on Thursday, but it would be nice if it gets delivered earlier.

The Kukui Nut Oil I bought recently for an oil rinse spilled everywhere .  There's hardly any left. Just for that 4 oz bottle was expensive so I'm pissed.


----------



## divachyk

*Sarenzo (received)*
1 x Body Frosting
1 x Creamy Oil

*Curl Origin*
1 X Bamboo Blossom Split End Serum 
1 X Bamboo Blossom Twist & Twirl Defining Buttercream 
1 X Coconut Kukui Curl Enhancing Moisture Butter 
1 X Coconut Kukui Double Moisture Overnight Mask 
1 X Hibiscus Shea Curl Hydrating Conditioner

*SSI*
1 x BLUEBERRY CO-WASH CONDITIONER
1 x RICHE MOISTURE MASQUE
1 x AVOCADO MOISTURIZING CONDITIONER 
1 x MARULA HEMP HAIR CREAM
1 x CORIANDER FIG HAIR BALM
1 x CRANBERRY CREAM HAIR COCKTAIL
1 x HONEY BUTTERCREAM MOISTURIZER
1 x MURUMURU & AVOCADO ULTRA NOURISH HAIR BUTTER
1 x SUGAR PEACH SUPER MOIST CONDITIONER

*LASplash Cosmetics*
Beauty Products

*Sephora x2 (shipped)*
Beauty Products

*My Honey Child*
1 x Sophia's Old Fashioned Hair Grease 
1 x Type 4 Hair Creme  
1 x Buttery Soy Hair Creme  
1 x Type 3 Hair Creme 
1 x Honey Hair Mask  

*House of Beauty*
3 x Netwurks

*Ebonicurls*
1 x Black & White Picnic Hair Tie 
1 x Butterfly Hair Tie 
1 x Purple Neon Floral Hair Tie 
1 x Purple Swirl Hair Tie 
1 x Royal Blue eTurban 

*Pretty Anntoinette’s*
2 x Black Silk Beanies

*SLAP (shipped)*
1 x Pink
1 x Walnut 
1 x Mint 

*HairVeda (shipping label created)*
1 x Jardin Green Tea Butter
1 x Whipped Creme Hair Moisturizer 
1 x Jardin Silken & Soften Conditioner 
1 x Gellicious Hydrating Hair Gel
1 x Creamy Hair Cleansing Rinse 
1 x Deep Conditioning Hair Masque 
1 x Almond Glaze Grease Pomade


----------



## flyygirlll2

@divachyk Very nice haul!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

flyygirlll2 said:


> *Very nice haul!*


@divachyk 
Shole Is!
Dang!  Ya'll Playas' wasn't Playin' this Year!

@flyygirlll2


----------



## Shay72

I just got a shipping notice from Curlmart.


----------



## flyygirlll2

I'm still using NW21. I used up one bottle and the second one is almost done. I think I have 5 more bottles. I started doing the inversion method and completed 7 days. I'll try and do it for the next few months while using NW21.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72 said:


> *I just got a shipping notice from Curlmart*.


@Shay72
So Did I.

And I placed another 'little' order this a.m. for CM with 25% Free Ship and an additional 15% using CM15= 40%.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

flyygirlll2 said:


> *I started doing the inversion method and completed 7 days. I'lol try and do it for the next few months while using NW21.*


@flyygirlll2
Yeah, I got in 7 days this month.  I'm glad you only hafta' do it x1 week per month.


----------



## flyygirlll2

Dang... I still want to  buy something before the sales are over


----------



## IDareT'sHair

flyygirlll2 said:


> *The Kukui Nut Oil I bought recently for an oil rinse spilled everywhere .  There's hardly any left. Just for that 4 oz bottle was expensive so I'm pissed.*


@flyygirlll2 
I hate when stuff like this happens.  And it's a mess to clean up!


----------



## flyygirlll2

IDareT'sHair said:


> @flyygirlll2
> Yeah, I got in 7 days this month.  I'm glad you only hafta' do it x1 week per month.



Yeah. I suffer from migraines sometimes so I can't do no 4 minutes upside down like some folks.


----------



## flyygirlll2

@IDareT'sHair I still have Argan Oil and Tamanu Oil but I didn't even get a chance to really try the other oil .


----------



## IDareT'sHair

flyygirlll2 said:


> *Yeah. I suffer from migraines sometimes so I can't do no 4 minutes upside down like some folks.*


@flyygirlll2
We'll hafta' keep each other on point with the whole Inversion thing.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

flyygirlll2 said:


> *I still have Argan Oil and Tamanu Oil but I didn't even get a chance to really try the other oil *.


@flyygirlll2
This has happened to me before.  I wondered why I felt oil on the counter and that's because it spilled everywhere.

I love Pure Argan.  I have a bottle I'm saving.  I haven't had or tried Tamanu (only in products).


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl
I'm "salty" for not getting a Liter of Hair Dew.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

@divachyk
Nice haul sis


IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> I'm "salty" for not getting a Liter of Hair Dew.


@IDareT'sHair 
You can still get it. It's free shipping with the discount


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *You can still get it. It's free shipping with the discount*



@curlyhersheygirl
You ain't No Good!You Wrong for that. 

You should be helping me stop.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl
I didn't see the Liters?  Only the x16.9 oz and that's what I bought.

Yaaaasssssss I was gone get it!....


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> You ain't No Good!You Wrong for that.
> 
> You should be helping me stop.


@IDareT'sHair 
Lol sorry sis 
But..... It is a good deal


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> I didn't see the Liters?  Only the x16.9 oz and that's what I bought.
> 
> Yaaaasssssss I was gone get it!....


@IDareT'sHair 
That's what I got as well x2. I thought you just got a small one. If you got 2 of those then you're good


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *That's what I got as well x2. I thought you just got a small one. If you got 2 of those then you're good*


@curlyhersheygirl
Nope.  I got x1 (as a back up) and a Whipped Pudding (also a back up).


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl

And that's all Imma say.....


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl
   

I have no words.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Lordt.  Please let me be done with BF 2016

@curlyhersheygirl


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Shay72
I did a nice HOT Saturday with my Heat Cap. 

I think Imma get back into doing HOTs.

I got a bottle of Hot Six Oil from another Poster, so this Winter, I wanna get back into doing HOTs.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl
I just backed out a ST'icals Cart.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Shay72
> I did a nice HOT Saturday with my Heat Cap.
> 
> I think Imma get back into doing HOTs.
> 
> I got a bottle of Hot Six Oil from another Poster, so this Winter, I wanna get back into doing HOTs.


Hot Six Oil, that's a throw back .
*I have a bottle as we speak*


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

I want to buy something just from this day I've had. But I'll prolly fall asleep before I get a chance to browse.


----------



## CeeLex33

Hey Ladies! Made some Ama.zon and Tar.get purchases today, but no additional hair products... I think I'm done for BF 2016. 

The other me is saying "you still have an hour to go"


----------



## flyygirlll2

Well, I just made a small purchase for some skincare products from MUAC   I blame @rileypak @Saludable84 . I feel like I can say I'm done now for real... kind of


----------



## Shay72

Shay72 said:


> Oh since I asked you to post your skincare routine here is mine:
> 
> *Skincare:*
> Daily:
> Using a small non motorized face brush I cleanse with Boots Botanics Softening Cleanser. I should finish this this week and then I will use Shea Moisture's African Black soap. Oh yeah before that I want to use up a sample I got from Naked Beaute. It is a Chamomile Cucumber Facial Cleanser.
> Shea Moisture African Black Soap Problem Skin Toner with Tamarind & Tea Tree Oil
> Shea Moisture Coconut & Hibiscus Spot Correcting Serum
> Boots Botanics Nourishing Night Cream. I ran out of the day one and I figured it wouldn't hurt. I'm working on using this up and I'm not sure what I will use. I have some time to research and figure it out.
> 
> Weekly:
> I try to do a face mask 1-2x week. Right now I rotate through Bobeam's face pastes
> I also have a Shea Moisture African Black Soap Problem Skin Mask with Tamarind & Tea Tree Oil that I have not tried yet.
> 
> Notes:
> I have Olay's Pro-X which I never use.
> I also have Neutrogena's Microdermabrasion System that I never use
> I don't have any acne issues. Never have. I do have a dark spot on my cheek that I just realized today is fading. I'm thinking that's the tamarind in the toner helping with that.
> 
> *Bathcare:*
> Shower with an all natural body wash (right now using Trader Joe's)
> While skin is still wet apply creamy oil (right now I'm using Jakeala's)
> Try to remember to use a body scrub 1-2x week (right now I'm using one of Sarenzo's body polishes)


I forgot to include my serum:
Shea Moisture's Coconut & Hibiscus Spot Correcting Serum with Songyi Mushroom

This is helping with my dark spot too.


----------



## BrownBetty

I made a last minute purchase from CM:
Alikay oil and leave in
Oyin leave in and no ash lotion
Eden bodyworks cowash
Talijad Wajiid (whatever) bodifier spray

Waiting on:
SSI
APB
CM
Sarenzo

None Hair purchases:
Lena lashes
MUAC
target
jlux


----------



## BrownBetty

Skin Care Routine
AM
Cleanse - Sunday Riley Ceramic Slip
Tone: Mario Badusco Rosewater toner
Serum: Hylaronic/Snail/peptide
Moisturizer: Fresh Soy cream or Argan oil

Night
Double Cleanse: DHC and Fresh soy cleanser
Toner: MUAC Mandelic toner/Rose water
Moisturizer: Argan oil

1x - 3x I use the clarisonic.
1x full mask routine
Double cleanse, exfoliate, mask,

I have oily skin.


----------



## rileypak

flyygirlll2 said:


> Well, I just made a small purchase for some skincare products from MUAC   I blame @rileypak @Saludable84 . I feel like I can say I'm done now for real... kind of


----------



## rileypak

Ship ship from Pretty AnntoiNet, Drunk Elephant, and Glow Recipe

OT:
*Used up*
APB Blueberry Cheesecake Leave In (no backup, repurchased during BF)
APB Cherry Kukui Hair Lotion (x1 backup, will definitely repurchase)


----------



## Shay72

Thank you @BrownBetty!


----------



## rileypak

rileypak said:


> @Shay72
> Here's my current skincare routine:
> _Daily_
> 
> Double cleanse with Hum Honey Face Wash or MUAC Wild Honey & Oat Cleanser (not doing it the regular way [yet] but I do wash twice)
> Tone with APB Gentle Facial Toner, Shea Terra Organics Rose Water & Witch Hazel Toner, or one of the MUAC toners (Sea Mineral, Cucumber)
> Apply serum (MUAC Hyaluronic or Lac-Luronic)
> Apply moisturizer (APB Green Tea Oil Free Face Lotion)
> _Every few days_
> 
> Use a face mask (Shea Terra Organics Black Seed & Honey Mud, bentonite clay with charcoal, chamomile, & coconut vinegar)
> _Weekly_
> 
> Use MUAC 40% Lactic Acid Peel
> _As needed_
> 
> Use Clarisonic brush during daily cleanse
> Apply Anita Grant aloe.vera gel after serum and before moisturizer
> Apply oil over moisturizer (yangu, desert date, baobab, rosehip)
> Planning to incorporate an essence before my serum, sheet masks, and eye cream thanks to my recent BF purchases
> 
> _*Current bath care routine*_
> 
> Wash with APB Moisturizing Body.Wash
> Use Cure Exfoliation Towel every other day with body.wash
> Apply MUAC Glycolic Body.Lotion to damp skin



Forgot to add:
_As needed_

Use micellar water in the AM


----------



## divachyk

Thank you ladies. It felt good hauling because it's been a while since I really went in. Been using commercial products. I will have to discipline myself to set aside my trusted commercial products for all these handmades.

@rileypak, my friend likes Drunk Elephant. I didn't purchase though.

@rileypak @Saludable84, face is always my focus although I don't mention it much. I have acne prone skin. I loaded up on some good masks, creams and thangs this year.


----------



## rileypak

@divachyk


----------



## rileypak

@shawnyblazes


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Got another Ship on the way from CM.

Sent LRC another e-mail.  If I don't hear back something today, I will get PP involved on "Damaged Item".


----------



## Saludable84

@flyygirlll2 
@rileypak I haven't found a good micellar based on ingredients I like. Still on the search, especially for when I wash in the morning.
@divachyk face has been a focus, but Ive been more rigorous about it lately.


----------



## Saludable84

Morning,
@flyygirlll2 very nice! @rileypak i want to try micellar


IDareT'sHair said:


> Got another Ship on the way from CM.
> 
> *Sent LRC another e-mail.  If I don't hear back something today, I will get PP involved on "Damaged Item*".



They had better!


----------



## rileypak

Saludable84 said:


> @flyygirlll2
> @rileypak I haven't found a good micellar based on ingredients I like. Still on the search, especially for when I wash in the morning.
> @divachyk face has been a focus, but Ive been more rigorous about it lately.



I'm using Lord & Berry right now. It's okay but when I finish it I want to try Rodial.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Heard back from LRC - they should be shipping out another Liter of S&G soon.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

rileypak said:


> @shawnyblazes



Hi ladies! Miss you all. In training.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

MileHighDiva said:


> @shawnyblazes
> How was your 1st day?


Super busy. I'm the only woman out of 6 new hires.  Its daunting at first but Im having a blast!

Thanks for checking on me


----------



## Saludable84

@shawnyblazes how you doing girl?


----------



## MileHighDiva

LRC is out for delivery.

I don't know whether this a labeling issue with TMC, or just USPS being USPS.  

My Ancient Egyptian Collection has been on a tour of the DMV area for the past few days. 

I don't live in DC, MD, or VA.  I need my ish to head west to the Denver Metro Area.

I'm beyond Pissed Off! Why you ask?  I'll tell you why...Courtney's shenanigans with the damn $12.95 S&H on BF.  

For that price on S&H I want my ish and I want it NOW!


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Saludable84 said:


> @shawnyblazes how you doing girl?



I'm doing good! Thanks for asking @Saludable84 

I just got a ship notification from Curl Origin!  Impressed. Lets see how long it takes for Shescentit


----------



## Saludable84

MileHighDiva said:


> LRC is out for delivery.
> 
> I don't know whether this a labeling issue with TMC, or just USPS being USPS.
> 
> *My Ancient Egyptian Collection has been on a tour of the DMV area for the past few days.
> 
> I don't live in DC, MD, or VA.  I need my ish to head west to the Denver Metro Area.*
> 
> I'm beyond Pissed Off! Why you ask?  I'll tell you why...Courtney's shenanigans with the damn $12.95 S&H on BF.
> 
> For that price on S&H I want my ish and I want it NOW!



Courtney and Sway must be cousins. That's ridiculous.


----------



## BrownBetty

BrownBetty said:


> I made a last minute purchase from CM:
> Alikay oil and leave in
> Oyin leave in and no ash lotion
> Eden bodyworks cowash
> Talijad Wajiid (whatever) bodifier spray
> 
> Waiting on:
> SSI
> APB
> CM
> Sarenzo
> 
> None Hair purchases:
> Lena lashes
> MUAC
> target
> jlux



Sarenzo arrived. Everything came intact. I love that driftwood and sweet potato scents. I do not care for these new bottles for the creamy oil. They are big and take up space. The previous bottles were easier to store and travel with.‎


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

My LRC didn't arrive today as stated. I'm worried now because it's been in my state since Monday morning.


----------



## flyygirlll2

curlyhersheygirl said:


> My LRC didn't arrive today as stated. I'm worried now because it's been in my state since Monday morning.



Did you contact the post office? That
happened to me before. They had delays which was annoying.


----------



## flyygirlll2

IDareT'sHair said:


> Heard back from LRC - they should be shipping out another Liter of S&G soon.



Glad that they got on it and will be sending you a new one.


----------



## rileypak

Received from my BF shopping so far:
Sam's Beauty_
HennaSooq
Beautifully Bamboo_
Hattache


----------



## Shay72

Oh yeah, forgot to mention that I finished my spreadsheet on Sunday. That thing is pitiful  but that's why now was a good time to start it.


----------



## rileypak

Shay72 said:


> Oh yeah, forgot to mention that I finished my spreadsheet on Sunday.


----------



## MileHighDiva

@IDareT'sHair
My liter of LRC came with the cap busted, soaking wet, and empty 

I just emailed them.  I can't believe they're packaging this product item like this:


----------



## rileypak

MileHighDiva said:


> @IDareT'sHair
> My liter of LRC came with the cap busted, soaking wet, and empty
> 
> I just emailed them.  I can't believe they're packaging this product item like this:



Wow!!! What the....

This is ridiculous. Come on...


----------



## Saludable84

@IDareT'sHair @MileHighDiva 

This is not amateur night. They should know better and even if it is on sale and sales are high, they know enough to do better.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@MileHighDiva
So unfortunate.  This is a disaster.

Please lemme know what they say.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Saludable84 said:


> *This is not amateur night. They should know better and even if it is on sale and sales are high, they know enough to do better.*


@Saludable84 
You Betta' Preach.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My Naturelle Grow came today!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Received Ship Ship today from:
Curl Origin
Inashi #2


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *My LRC didn't arrive today as stated. I'm worried now because it's been in my state since Monday morning.*


@curlyhersheygirl
I wonder if it is "damaged" too?

As you can see,  @MileHighDiva 's arrived empty and spilled inside the package?


----------



## flyygirlll2

@MileHighDiva That is ridiculous . They really need to get it together smh.


----------



## MileHighDiva

IDareT'sHair said:


> @MileHighDiva
> So unfortunate.  This is a disaster.
> 
> Please lemme know what they say.


No response yet, and it's still business hours in Cali.


----------



## flyygirlll2

It's like they're just throwing the products in there all willy nilly. Foolish.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

MileHighDiva said:


> *No response yet, and it's still business hours in Cali.*


@MileHighDiva
That's how I was feeling last night.  I even tried to call the # and couldn't "connect"



flyygirlll2 said:


> *It's like they're just throwing the products in there all willy nilly. Foolish.*


@flyygirlll2
It costs waaaaaaaay too much for this. 

Also, there should be a Seal over it to prevent this type of thing  Even if the cap was cracked (as in my case), having that protective seal over it, would have helped.


----------



## Saludable84

@IDareT'sHair @flyygirlll2 @MileHighDiva 

I'm not deterred from ordering from them, just wouldn't order during the holiday season.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Saludable84 @MileHighDiva @flyygirlll2

I'm not either (yet).  I had bought x2 12oz bottles and never had this kind of problem.

_In their response to me, they stated: "they had someone do the fulfillment piece of the orders and should have paid closer attention to how stuff was being packaged" _*(Paraphrasing)
*
ETA:  They should still have that protective seal on their bottles.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

Wow, that's awful ladies @IDareT'sHair and @MileHighDiva , I hope the problem gets resolved as soon as possible.
Glad things are good at training @shawnyblazes! That's awesome.

Hi everyone else!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@NaturallyATLPCH
Yeah I hope so too Gurl.  It's very frustrating to receive damaged/spilled/leaked items.

And like I said, this one costs way too much money, not to be packaged properly OR....to not have a Protective Seal over the mouth of the bottle.


----------



## CeeLex33

Evenin Ladies! 
Received Hattache today and a shipping notice from Qredew
Waiting on all the million other orders 

I'm so sorry to hear that @IDareT'sHair  and @MileHighDiva


----------



## flyygirlll2

@IDareT'sHair @MileHighDiva @Saludable84 This is my second time ordering from LRC. Thankfully I haven't experienced any issues so far. They should have made sure the products were sealed tight before shipping period.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

CeeLex33 said:


> *Waiting on all the million other orders *


@CeeLex33
Same Here Girl. 

And tried real _HARD_ to make it a Million and One!


----------



## flyygirlll2

I'm waiting on  at least 12 more packages


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@flyygirlll2
I just wonder just 'how many' orders are messed up?

Your order was messed up in your favor.


----------



## CeeLex33

@IDareT'sHair LOLOLOL I sure did, browsing and making MADDDD mock carts- but I held strong and did not buy anything else. 
Inner me is whispering (wait for the Christmas sales)


----------



## flyygirlll2

IDareT'sHair said:


> @flyygirlll2
> I just wonder just 'how many' orders are messed up?
> 
> Your order was messed up in your favor.



Right. They're definitely not paying close attention to detail 

LOL.  Yeah, I can't even  get mad with their screw up of my order.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

CeeLex33 said:


> *Inner me is whispering (wait for the Christmas sales)*


@CeeLex33 
That's where I am too.


----------



## CeeLex33

@IDareT'sHair and everyone 
So are we going to try for another #nobuyturnintolowbuy come January?


----------



## rileypak

CeeLex33 said:


> @IDareT'sHair and everyone
> So are we going to try for another #nobuyturnintolowbuy come January?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@CeeLex33
Like Neva' BeforeWith the Quickness.

We will break on MLK Day - and then back on until V-Day.

Absolutely for those who are interested.


----------



## rileypak

CeeLex33 said:


> Inner me is whispering (wait for the Christmas sales)




Me too


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@CeeLex33 @rileypak @Saludable84 @flyygirlll2
This time, if you are constantly buying stuff, please find another thread to post in.

The last time, folks buying incessantly and running up in here was a deterrent to Ladies that seriously wanted to No/Low Buy.

Especially noobs to this particular thread. ANGTFD.

So seriously, folks if you are going to do that, please find someplace to post up.

If you decide not to participate, that's fine, but don't say you are and then keep comin' up here talmbout something else (except using up your current products) until we break.

It was very distracting and honestly very annoying.

Thanks!


----------



## CeeLex33

I'm game! I went HAM on BF to "stock up" for a no buy come January anyways so this works for me (plus I can buy in Dec just in case I need anything LMBO)


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

flyygirlll2 said:


> I'm waiting on  at least 12 more packages


Me too .
None hair/body related items came today from Vitacost, Kohl's, and JCPenney.


----------



## rileypak

@IDareT'sHair 
Laying down the law!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

CeeLex33 said:


> *I'm game! I went HAM on BF to "stock up" for a no buy come January anyways so this works for me (plus I can buy in Dec just in case I need anything LMBO)*


@CeeLex33 
Exactly. 

But on the 2nd, 3rd or 4th....We shutting all that down until MLK Day - then to V-Day (if any one wants to participate in any Sales then). 

And you're exactly right, after BF (most of us hauled hard), we should be able to do this.


----------



## Aggie

CeeLex33 said:


> @IDareT'sHair and everyone
> So are we going to try for another #nobuyturnintolowbuy come January?





IDareT'sHair said:


> @CeeLex33
> Like Neva' BeforeWith the Quickness.
> 
> We will break on MLK Day - and then back on until V-Day.
> 
> Absolutely for those who are interested.





IDareT'sHair said:


> @CeeLex33 @rileypak @Saludable84 @flyygirlll2
> This time, if you are constantly buying stuff, please find another thread to post in.
> 
> The last time, folks buying incessantly and running up in here was a deterrent to Ladies that seriously wanted to No/Low Buy.
> 
> Especially noobs to this particular thread. ANGTFD.
> 
> So seriously, folks if you are going to do that, please find someplace to post up.
> 
> If you decide not to participate, that's fine, but don't say you are and then keep comin' up here talmbout something else (except using up your current products) until we break.
> 
> It was very distracting and honestly very annoying.
> 
> Thanks!



Okay I'm in @IDareT'sHair. I think for two months I've behaved pretty well. I didn't even go crazy for BF sales. I bought exactly what I said I was going to buy AND I even left one vendor out - SSI since I don't need anything from them at the moment. I believe I can do this. 

I have  even prepared a small package that I will be giving away again soon. I'm still looking around trying to find more stuff to put in it for my giveaway in the coming week or two ahead.


----------



## rileypak

I'll just have to check out of the hair forum then from when we start up again until MLK day cause I'm weak for great deals 
If I stay out of here then I'll succeed...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> *Laying down the law!*



@rileypak
Yeah, because that was just not right.  We were over here (minding our own business) and really tryna' be successful.

It's hard enough without a few 'bad players' ruining it for everybody else.

So, if you're not participating, simply say you're not.  But don't say you are and then keep running up in here talmbout what you bought......

Keep it to yourself, pm someone else, or just find someplace else to post alladat.


----------



## CeeLex33

rileypak said:


> I'll just have to check out of the hair forum then from when we start up again until MLK day cause I'm weak for great deals
> If I stay out of here then I'll succeed...



That made me crack up! But seriously nooooooooooo! You can do this!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> *I'll just have to check out of the hair forum then from when we start up again until MLK day cause I'm weak for great deals  **If I stay out of here then I'll succeed...*


@rileypak
Gurl Hush.  01-04 and MLK Day is what?  A couple weeks?


----------



## Saludable84

CeeLex33 said:


> @IDareT'sHair and everyone
> So are we going to try for another #nobuyturnintolowbuy come January?



Shade!!!!!!! 

I'm so down


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak
> Yeah, because that was just not right.  We were over here (minding our own business) and really tryna' be successful.
> 
> It's hard enough without a few 'bad players' ruining it for everybody else.



I'm guilty I know 
I'll participate for sure but I'm going to just stay out of the hair forum to do so


----------



## Aggie

Agreed ladies, this really is doable especially after such a big haul for BF. We can do this if we band together, hold each other accountable and lean on each other for needed strength.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Aggie said:


> *Agreed ladies, this really is doable especially after such a big haul for BF. We can do this if we band together, hold each other accountable and lean on each other for needed strength.*


@Aggie 
Hmmm Mmmm  Yeah okay.


----------



## Saludable84

@IDareT'sHair got me hiding under the bed from the belt. 

I hauled pretty ok since LD sales, so I should be prepared.


----------



## Saludable84

Aggie said:


> Agreed ladies, this really is doable especially after such a big haul for BF. We can do this if we band together, hold each other accountable and lean on each other for needed strength.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Saludable84 said:


> *got me hiding under the bed from the belt.*



@Saludable84


I needed that laugh. Thnx.


----------



## Saludable84

rileypak said:


> I'm guilty I know
> I'll participate for sure but I'm going to just stay out of the hair forum to do so



We can start a prayer circle for our wallets in the skincare thread


----------



## rileypak

Saludable84 said:


> We can start a prayer circle for our wallets in the skincare thread



We'll need it


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Saludable84 said:


> *We can start a prayer circle for our wallets in the skincare thread *


@Saludable84 
Ya'll need to stay outta there and the Na-il Ca-re Forum too!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> *We'll need it *


@rileypak
Ya'll bought a bunch of Sk-in Care too BF.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@CeeLex33
Thank you for getting us back on Track......


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak
> Ya'll bought a bunch of Sk-in Care too BF.



 
I still have a few things to grab. I'll try to stock up during Xmas sales 
I think I can do a hiatus for skin and hair


----------



## flyygirlll2

Saludable84 said:


> @IDareT'sHair got me hiding under the bed from the belt.
> 
> I hauled pretty ok since LD sales, so I should be prepared.


For real.  I'm in. I should be good for a while after all this hauling. I know I'm guilty of buying and coming through here


----------



## Saludable84

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Saludable84
> Ya'll need to stay outta there and the Na-il Ca-re Forum too!



Let me go stock up during these Xmas
Sales because I'm hiding in the crawl space


----------



## flyygirlll2

@rileypak @Saludable84 Pushas!  I need to keep my behind out of the Skin/Make up forum.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

flyygirlll2 said:


> *I know I'm guilty of buying and coming through here*


@flyygirlll2
Admittedly, we all (well most of us bought), but we were all committed and focused, at first.

So, I'm just saying, it's fine if you're not going to do it, but try to be respectful to those of us that are "seriously" trying to do it.

Lawd knows I love a good haulin' like the next person, but come on nah.....let's try to do this.


----------



## flyygirlll2

@IDareT'sHair True. I should be.... well I am more than good with hair stuff, so this is doable.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Saludable84 said:


> Let me go stock up during these Xmas
> Sales *because I'm hiding in the crawl space*


@Saludable84
You got jokes...

I know where the crawl space is too.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My BoBeam should be here tomorrow!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@MileHighDiva
Please don't forget to report back on LRC-gate.....


----------



## rileypak

flyygirlll2 said:


> @rileypak @Saludable84 Pushas!  I need to keep my behind out of the Skin/Make up forum.


----------



## rileypak

@flyygirlll2 
Let's get it in during Xmas (I know I am).
I'll try to keep my skin.care pushing silent until MLK 

ETA: I already have four skin.care carts ready


----------



## Shay72

I'm in! I don't haul like I used to. I remember @Eisani  picking on me about how much Hairveda I had when I shared pics!


----------



## flyygirlll2

rileypak said:


> @flyygirlll2
> Let's get it in during Xmas (I know I am).
> I'll try to keep my skin.care pushing silent until MLK
> 
> ETA*: I already have four skin.care carts ready*



 I'm not going to speak about my carts


----------



## rileypak

flyygirlll2 said:


> I'm not going to speak about my carts


----------



## flyygirlll2

I'm going to try to use up more than 3 products..... I might as well speak it into existence


----------



## IDareT'sHair

flyygirlll2 said:


> *I'm going to try to use up more than 3 products..... I might as well speak it into existence *


@flyygirlll2


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I'm going to try Sarenzo's Clay Wash tomorrow on Dry Hair, Saran Wrap.

Will report back after I try it. 

I wanna compare it w/SM's Purification, Jakeala's Beau Vert.


----------



## CeeLex33

YAY! We can definitely do this Ladies and w/o a whoopin from @IDareT'sHair


----------



## Saludable84

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Saludable84
> You got jokes...
> 
> I know where the crawl space is too.



Nah. I'm scared.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

CeeLex33 said:


> *YAY! We can definitely do this Ladies and w/o a whoopin from*


@CeeLex33
Ya'll Stop!


----------



## Saludable84

rileypak said:


> @flyygirlll2
> Let's get it in during Xmas (I know I am).
> I'll try to keep my skin.care pushing silent until MLK
> 
> ETA: I already have four skin.care carts ready



Well I already told you what I did with one


----------



## rileypak

Saludable84 said:


> Well I already told you what I did with one



I'm holding on the one I told you about...for now


----------



## bajandoc86

I'm in for the no-buy. Like for real for real. 2017 is my year of saving and only buying what I use/need.


----------



## MileHighDiva

I can do low buy...I'll need to re-up power to the pre-poo etc., during the ST 50% off sale.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Great!  Seriously, no one is being forced to participate.  If you feel you cannot take a few 'brief' breaks, that's definitely okay.

No one has to commit, especially if they don't think they can do it (for whatever reason).  I would prefer they didn't.  Actually.

The problem I had, again, was folks runnin' up in here postin' errday what they bought and they did the last No/Low Buy a disservice by doing that.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Pulled out Komaza Scalp Butter.  (Reformulation #4 or #5)

I have a few more jars and not sure which formulation they are?

This "use" to be a Winter Staple/HG, before they started reformulating it.

Each time I purchased it, it was something different, now I'm afraid to buy it.

I bought the rest of PBN's Mango Tea 'stock' she had when she discontinued certain items & renamed her company, but I only have like maybe 2-3 left.

I am relying on DB Eucalyptus & Mint.  Even though NG has some nice "Grease" - they don't have anything quite like this (or the Original Komaza Scalp Butter).


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@rileypak
I still haven't heard anything from MHC?


----------



## divachyk

@IDareT'sHair -- I'm sorry T, I don't mean to laugh but that right there right was funny to me. I started back working in the office this week since all the medical stuff started and it has been a little stressful so I needed a good laugh. Never mind me. Carry on.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@divachyk 
Girl....Gone & Get Your Laugh On!  I'm laffin' with you!

Glad you are back to work.  Hope things get back to some-what "normal" for you two.


----------



## divachyk

Btw, I'm all the way in for no buy / low buy. Jan is our (my & @IDareT'sHair) month to celebrate but I won't be celebrating with hair products.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

divachyk said:


> *Btw, I'm all the way in for no buy / low buy. Jan is our month to celebrate but I won't be celebrating with hair products.*


@divachyk 
Yeah, it is.  Nope, me either.

I showed out this BF and CM.  Time to chill.  Started hard before BF even got here.

I have packages in my Garage just sitting there, because I have no where to put them, so no need in opening them.

After that LRC debacle yesterday, it just kinda took some of the fun out of it.  Hopefully, that gets resolved soon.


----------



## divachyk

@IDareT'sHair, I finally got caught up on the thread today and seen that mess. I'm sorry about that for you and @MileHighDiva. That's nuts. I have packages unopened also.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

divachyk said:


> *I have packages unopened also.*


@divachyk
Yeah.  I don't have room for anything else.

So, I'm glad I have shelving in my garage to accommodate this.

And it's Cooler now, so they will be fine there.  I may move a bunch of other things out there too for the next 4-5 months. 

Stuff I use primarily in the Spring/Summer can definitely go out there.


----------



## divachyk

@IDareT'sHair, I pulled out Hairitage Tutti Frutti from the garage and it did me right!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

divachyk said:


> * I pulled out Hairitage Tutti Frutti from the garage and it did me right!*


@divachyk 
Oooo Yeah....I remember that one!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@divachyk 
Been using & lovin' ED JBCO


----------



## divachyk

@IDareT'sHair The best oil I've used had to be Marie Dean Argan. That was liquid silk.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

divachyk said:


> *The best oil I've used had to be Marie Dean Argan. That was liquid silk.*


@divachyk 
Very, very nice.  I also liked her Jojoba Oil too.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My J.Monique Naturals shipped.


----------



## MileHighDiva

CeeLex33 said:


> @IDareT'sHair and everyone
> So are we going to try for another #nobuyturnintolowbuy come January?





Saludable84 said:


> Shade!!!!!!!
> 
> I'm so down



I shaded that grey for a you @CeeLex33, someone may have missed the shade,


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

rileypak said:


> @IDareT'sHair
> Laying down the law!


@rileypak 
She sure did


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

@IDareT'sHair 
I'm down. 
This time let's be each others voice of reason. Talking a sister off the edge is always helpful LOL.

We can do this.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

flyygirlll2 said:


> Did you contact the post office? That
> happened to me before. They had delays which was annoying.


@flyygirlll2 
I didn't. If I don't receive it tomorrow I'll give them a call.


----------



## KinksAndInk

Hey ladies. Finally got caught up. @IDareT'sHair got me scared to post. 
I'm up for another no buy. I think I did pretty well during the last one. And I know I'll be good for this one because January starts last semester of nursing school so I probably won't be around much to be enticed by sales. We have around 8 10-15 page papers, 3 community projects and preceptorship. I won't have time to sleep let alone shop.


----------



## Shay72

IDareT'sHair said:


> My J.Monique Naturals shipped.


Mine too.

I'm in the process of day 2 of my hair routine. So I'm 2/2.

In looking through my skincare products I've found I have Shea Moisture's Coconut & Hibiscus Spot Correcting Moisturizer with Songyi Mushroom Extract. So I'm set once I finish with the Boots Botanics moisturizer.


----------



## Saludable84

Morning Ladies!

Us.ps must already be overwhelmed. My NG was pushed up for delivery today. No movement on my QB. She could have just waited the 3-5 days to send me notice instead of letting it wait in pre-shipment for 2 days. And my packages moving through all the time zones are crawling. 

Hopefully my Sarenzo ships on Friday. APB already told me my packages are going out on Friday. 

And I'm probably going to buy out all the Knot Sauce from tar.get and ship to store, since u.ps having unexpected delays.


----------



## divachyk

Used Sarenzo frosting last night and I like the creamy oil better post shower. The frosting felt like it stayed on top of my skin whereas the oil absorbed into my skin. I have the Va Va Vanilla scent in the frosting and it's not bad.

Ship ship from:
Pretty AnntoiNet's
LASplash Cosmetics
SLAP


----------



## rileypak

No movement on my Sarenzo order again...


----------



## divachyk

rileypak said:


> No movement on my Sarenzo order again...


It took my Sarenzo weeks to receive. It was like a HairVeda purchase.


----------



## rileypak

divachyk said:


> It took my Sarenzo weeks to receive. It was like a HairVeda purchase.



Usually when I get a shipping notice from them, my order moves the next day.
Order from October never did and they had to remake and send it to me. I hope that doesn't happen with this one too


----------



## IDareT'sHair

divachyk said:


> *It took my Sarenzo weeks to receive. It was like a HairVeda purchase.*


@divachyk
OOOooooooo No You Didn'......  You wrong fa' dat.... 

HV has been on top of their Ship Game.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

KinksAndInk said:


> *Hey ladies. Finally got caught up.  got me scared to post*.
> *I'm up for another no buy. I think I did pretty well during the last one.*


@KinksAndInk
    Ya'll ain't right.

I was talmbout folks who came in here new to this thread while we were "attempting" to do a No/Low Buy and basically hi-jacked it with a bunch of purchasing.

If that wasn't you, no worries!

I want folks, who can't hold themselves - either to not do it, find another thread to post in (or better yet start one) and move on, while the rest of us, try to do this for these short periods of time.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

My LRC order was updated as "out for delivery".  Praying that there's no issues


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *My LRC order was updated as "out for delivery".  Praying that there's no issues*


@curlyhersheygirl
I hope everything is fine with your order.  Maybe they "messed up" and sent you x2 Liters!

I haven't heard back from that email I received yesterday with any Ship info yet?

I still wonder how many leaked out packages there were?


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

@IDareT'sHair 
LOL With how things are going you never know.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl
I got a couple thangs moving through US PS.  I think it's QB and Curl Origin?

Both are coming from NC.

I need to check on MHC.  She normally ships quickly.

OT: What are you DC'ing with tonight?


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Same here. Also not sure who they are LOL


----------



## IDareT'sHair

IDareT'sHair said:


> *OT: What are you DC'ing with tonight?*


@curlyhersheygirl


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Hmph.  My MHC is "Still Processing"


----------



## IDareT'sHair

So I have on Sarenzo's Clay Wash.  Different from SM Purification or Jakeala's Beau Vert. 

It's kinda "Frothy".

I'll DC tonight with the rest of my open jar of Tukka Le' Moka.  Should finish this up.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My J.Monique Shipped.  I think they are coming in separate orders.


----------



## flyygirlll2

Morning! 

So NG and Hattaché shows that it was delivered. QB hasn't shown any movement... still in pre-shippment . LuvSkinHair shipped. She issued me a $1.00 refund cause the shipping was overestimated.

@curlyhersheygirl I hope you receive everything intact and an extra bottle!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

flyygirlll2 said:


> *Morning!
> 
> So NG and Hattaché shows that it was delivered.*


@flyygirlll2
So, you got packages today!

ETA: Errbody should get an extra bottle after this. 

Do you know how messy a leaky Liter bottle is?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl @flyygirlll2
I know I hate stuff that's Taped Up to H3L! and back, but with that LRC, that was one time all that duct tape/electrical tape would have been in order.


----------



## Beamodel

divachyk said:


> @IDareT'sHair, I pulled out Hairitage Tutti Frutti from the garage and it did me right!



I still have that and it still smells delicious.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel said:


> *I still have that and it still smells delicious*.


@Beamodel
Ooooo you still got this too?

Ya'll did good.  I'd love to have some Carrot Frosting and that Liquid Cake Batter to see how it would do on Natural Hair.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@shawnyblazes
Mernin' Lady!


----------



## Beamodel

divachyk said:


> Used Sarenzo frosting last night and I like the creamy oil better post shower. The frosting felt like it stayed on top of my skin whereas the oil absorbed into my skin. I have the Va Va Vanilla scent in the frosting and it's not bad.
> 
> Ship ship from:
> Pretty AnntoiNet's
> LASplash Cosmetics
> SLAP



I have the same scent in the body frosting. It's light. I can barely smell it. I'm not wow'd by her scent. Pumpkin pancake is/was good but I have three different things in that scent and all of them smell different. Not liking that fact.

I prefer the body frosting on my hair instead of my body and the Creamy oil is being used on my body, not my hair.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel said:


> *I prefer the body frosting on my hair instead of my body and the Creamy oil is being used on my body, not my hair*.


@Beamodel
.....

I use the Body Frosting & Creamy Bo.dy Oil both on my Hair.

I hate to hear the inconsistencies in the Pumpkin Pancake.

That's one of my Favs!


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Beamodel
> Ooooo you still got this too?
> 
> Ya'll did good.  I'd love to have some Carrot Frosting and that Liquid Cake Batter to see how it would do on Natural Hair.



Lol, I have two carrot cakes and one cake better too. I still have a good bit of her stuff. Soft coconut marshmallows, pink mimosa, jar of joe. The cleansing co wash stuff, big city punch, grapefruit DC.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Beamodel
> .....
> 
> I use the Body Frosting & Creamy Bo.dy Oil both on my Hair.
> 
> I hate to hear the inconsistencies in the Pumpkin Pancake.
> 
> That's one of my Favs!



Yea the scent of my small bottle was yummy. My body frosting smells completely different. Don't know what to compare it to and my big bottle of Creamy oil has a spicy tone to it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel said:


> *Lol, I have two carrot cakes and one cake better too. I still have a good bit of her stuff. Soft coconut marshmallows, pink mimosa, jar of joe.* The cleansing co wash stuff, *big city punch,* grapefruit DC.


@Beamodel 
Oooooo I forgot about Pink Mimosa!

Your HH Stash


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel said:


> Yea the scent of my small bottle was yummy. *My body frosting smells completely different. Don't know what to compare it to and my big bottle of Creamy oil has a spicy tone to it*.


@Beamodel
 At Bolded.

I got a Sweet Potato Pie BF on a "swap" and it has a spicy tone to it.

I still haven't opened my Sarenzo Order.  I might do it tonight, because I'm curious how those Ho.me Frag.rances Smell/Burn etc.....


----------



## flyygirlll2

@IDareT'sHair They should give something extra after all this foolishness with these packages.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@flyygirlll2
I still haven't heard anything back from them after that initial email.

I am curious to know how many "messed up" orders there were?


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

IDareT'sHair said:


> @shawnyblazes
> Mernin' Lady!



good morning ladies!!!!

@IDareT'sHair


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> So I have on Sarenzo's Clay Wash.  Different from SM Purification or Jakeala's Beau Vert.
> 
> It's kinda "Frothy".
> 
> I'll DC tonight with the rest of my open jar of Tukka Le' Moka.  Should finish this up.



The Sarenzo has a shampoo base in it if I'm not mistaken...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> *The Sarenzo has a shampoo base in it if I'm not mistaken...*


@rileypak
Lordt.  I guess it is a "Clay Wash"

Hopefully, I like it.


----------



## BrownBetty

Beamodel said:


> I have the same scent in the body frosting. It's light. I can barely smell it. I'm not wow'd by her scent. Pumpkin pancake is/was good but I have three different things in that scent and all of them smell different. Not liking that fact.
> 
> I prefer the body frosting on my hair instead of my body and the Creamy oil is being used on my body, not my hair.



I have vavanilla and sexy. They are weakly scented. I purchased sexy last time and it was right. I haven't used the creamy oil on my hair. Actually I have used none of her products on my hair. I may try.
---‎
I am in for the no buy. I have a bunch of stuff going into 2017 and don't feel the urge to haul like I did when I first started wearing my hair out. Once I found out what my hair likes and dislikes  ingredient it made shopping a lot easier. 
I plan to be in crochet braids for the winter the only items I will need to purchase is hair.‎


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Beamodel
> At Bolded.
> 
> I got a Sweet Potato Pie BF on a "swap" and it has a spicy tone to it.
> 
> I still haven't opened my Sarenzo Order.  I might do it tonight, because I'm curious how those Ho.me Frag.rances Smell/Burn etc.....



I wonder if they mistakenly gave me that scent then.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@BrownBetty 
Glad you're down for another No/Low Buy.  You did really good the 1st time.

I imagine a bunch of folks are helping get orders out, so I'm not surprise scents might be "off" 

Now I know Imma open my box when I get home tonight to see what's up.

Especially with inconsistencies in the 'scents'


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel said:


> *I wonder if they mistakenly gave me that scent then.*


@Beamodel
Yeah, that Sweet Potato Pie is a spicy one.  But I think it still smells nice.

There is a definite and distinguishable difference between the SPP and the PPC.


----------



## BrownBetty

How do you ladies store you products?

I plan on reorganizing my stash during my winter break and need some ideas.
Presently I have a 4 "bucket" system
-poo/cowash
-con/leave ins
-stylers/moisturizers
-Misc

I currently have a hodge podge of containers that I use. I am thinking of getting a large 3 drawer storage cart or large stackable drawers. Any ideas are welcomed. Thanks!
‎
‎


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@BrownBetty
I think I would wreck one of those tiered drawer thingies.

It would probably tip over from the weight or the drawers might buckle.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

The closet that holds my stash has a group of built-ins that's similar to a " cubby" system. I have small jars and spray bottles in those organized by category. For my liter bottles that are taller than the height of each section of the storage system, I bought plastic crates from tar.get for like $2. These come in a variety of colors so you can choose one that matches your decor, if that natters to you. I got them in black so they're not intrusive looking.


----------



## Beamodel

Naturelle Grow Blk Friday order is out for delivery.


----------



## Saludable84

I purchased the ST Mango Dip yesterday. The Mango smell is extremely light. I didn't see mold and the cream looked good, so I'm guessing the fragrance in light. 

Going forward, their stuff is being stored in the field.


----------



## rileypak

Ship ship from SSI


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

rileypak said:


> Ship ship from SSI


likewise.


----------



## Shay72

I got a shipping notice from SSI too.

@BrownBetty 
I store my stuff in bins. I have quite a few plastic ones from the $1 store. They're white. I also have pink cloth bins from Walmart I believe. They're the type you would use in cubbies. I don't like the 3 drawer containers. Matter of fact I gave all of mine away or donated them. Products hide in them drawers and it is easy to stack, stack, stack them drawers. All of my bins sit on white bookshelves that I got from Walmart. Extras are in the drawers that are part of the day bed I have in the room.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

My LRC arrived very well packaged and intact. 
It was wrapped in bubble wrap and in a padded envelope.


----------



## Saludable84

Ship ship from BeeLux


----------



## flyygirlll2

curlyhersheygirl said:


> My LRC arrived very well packaged and intact.
> It was wrapped in bubble wrap and in a padded envelope.


Glad that you didn't have any issues with your package .


----------



## bajandoc86

I went thru my entire hair product stash and found stuff I forgot I had, sitting there new and unopened.  So I am even more convinced I need to do a nobuy. Quite a few of these products I plan to gift to others as I have learnt quite a bit about my hair this year (what she likes/doesn't like) and my overall regimen changed drastically compared to 2015. So some of these products truly have no place in my current regimen.

This will allow me to focus on using the stuff my hair likes and I actually use on a regular basis.

My personal rules for this no buy/low buy are: 
1. Use up an entire bottle/jar of a product before I am allowed to repurchase. I.e actually follow the name of this thread. 

2. Only buy products which I will use often/consistently in my current regimen.


----------



## BrownBetty

Ssi shipped.


----------



## MileHighDiva

My Curls came today and it was well packed.


----------



## Shay72

My ShiNaturals shipped


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

Y'all know I'm always down for a no buy. But psychologically I can't say no buy. I have to say use up the stash. No buys are stressful.
Today I received items from:
CCs Naturals
Naturale Grow
Lakshmi's Cupboard
Bobeam

Got shipment notices from:
SSI
Natty Naturals (got some face masks)
Keep Forever Young (my face serum)

Still waiting on:
APB
Sarenzo
Earrings I ordered from Etsy
Mountain Rose Herbs
KJ Naturals


----------



## Shay72

@NaturallyATLPCH 
Thanks for the reminder about Natty Naturals . Haven't tried her face products but I'm interested.

My Curlmart order is here.


----------



## Saludable84

NG delivered. 

I'm giving my QB until tomorrow evening to move. And then I'm sending an email. 

I'll need to start using PayPal again just in case I need to utilize disputes.


----------



## MileHighDiva

I tried to call LRC "0" for a representative advises it's an invalid option. 

I sent them a follow-up correspondence this afternoon. 

They've had 24-hours to respond to the original communique.

Le sigh!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@MileHighDiva
I haven't heard anything else since that initial communication.

I am going to email them again.

ETA: If I don't hear something by Friday, I will be contacting PP.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Curlmart #1 arrived today:
x1 16.9 Oyin Hair Dew
x2 CRN Moroccan Pear & Cherry Kernel Oil Conditioning Hair Custard
x1 4oz Oyin Whipped Pudding


And either BoBeam (I think)?  It's a flat top jar,  I need to see who it's from?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Got Ship from Alikay Naturals


----------



## IDareT'sHair

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> *Y'all know I'm always down for a no buy. But psychologically I can't say no buy. I have to say use up the stash. No buys are stressful.*


@NaturallyATLPCH
I Agree. 

No Buys are Stressful, so I'm glad @CeeLex33 used nobuylowbuy or however she phrased it.

These mini-breaks should do us all some good and allow us to play in our stashes and see what's really in there.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

MileHighDiva said:


> *I tried to call LRC "0" for a representative advises it's an invalid option. *I sent them a follow-up correspondence this afternoon. They've had 24-hours to respond to the original communique.  Le sigh!


@MileHighDiva
I told you I attempted to call the number provided and it was invalid.


----------



## divachyk

IDareT'sHair said:


> @divachyk
> OOOooooooo No You Didn'......  You wrong fa' dat....
> 
> HV has been on top of their Ship Game.



 @IDareT'sHair, I hadn't purchased from HV in a while and I'm pleasantly shocked. It shipped and I'm due to receive it soon. Wow.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

divachyk said:


> , *I hadn't purchased from HV in a while and I'm pleasantly shocked. It shipped and I'm due to receive it soon. Wow.*


@divachyk
Gurl....they stepped up that Ship Game HARD!  They have been on it.

You know I STAN for HV - nothing but love here.

No matter how long they take, I know they got me and they gone do me right.....

That was too funny tho'.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@MileHighDiva

I heard back from LRC.

They ran out of S&G but are expected a Shipment on Monday and supposedly will be shipping me a replacement.


----------



## divachyk

@Beamodel and @IDareT'sHair, I got a good little supply of HH too. It's on my to use up first list for 2017. I can't wait to see how my natural hair responds. And T, I love HV too, even when they shipped a month after a sale.

@BrownBetty, in a cool dark place in the house in a standup storage cabinet (purchased from KMart) or small fridge in the garage. I organize by sealers, cleansers (all types), leave in / moisturizers that suggest use on wet/dry hair and leave ins that suggest use on wet/damp hair only.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@rileypak
I really did like Sarenzo's Clay Wash.  Very nice.  Detangling was great. 

Everything was good until I began rinsing.  I'm a no-suds type girl.  This is low suds but suds nonetheless.

However, it works incredibly well.  It's very nice.  I'm excited to see how the Pumpkin DC'er and the Quinoa DC'er works now.

I will be swapping the jar I received yesterday with somebodyyyyyyyyy. 

I have As I Am Cleansing Pudding and that's about all I need for a sudsy type Cleanser.


----------



## divachyk

@Saludable84 @rileypak, yall talking in code and I can't decipher it. Hit me up in a PM about dem skincare carts.


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak
> I really did like Sarenzo's Clay Wash.  Very nice.  Detangling was great.
> 
> Everything was good until I began rinsing.  I'm a no-suds type girl.  This is low suds but suds nonetheless.
> 
> However, it works incredibly well.  It's very nice.  I'm excited to see how the Pumpkin DC'er and the Quinoa DC'er works now.
> 
> I will be swapping the jar I received yesterday with somebodyyyyyyyyy.
> 
> I have As I Am Cleansing Pudding and that's about all I need for a sudsy type Cleanser.



Glad to hear it was nice despite the low lather.
Then I'll likely really like the Sarenzo wash.
I likes my suds


----------



## rileypak

divachyk said:


> @Saludable84 @rileypak, yall talking in code and I can't decipher it. Hit me up in a PM about dem skincare carts.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

divachyk said:


> *I got a good little supply of HH too. It's on my to use up first list for 2017. I can't wait to see how my natural hair responds. And T, I love HV too, even when they shipped a month after a sale.*


@divachyk
I'm jelly of you and @Beamodel with your HH Stashes!  I wish I had some more. 

Holding on to that 8oz of Jar of Joe for dear life.

I know you love HV too.  I got a jar of VF on a swap recently and was very happeh to get it!

I have an unopened box of HV that I thought was something else.  I think it's Amla Cleanse?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> *Glad to hear it was nice despite the low lather.  Then I'll likely really like the Sarenzo wash.*
> *I likes my suds *


@rileypak
It's very nice.

I would actually repurchase it, if I needed a low-lather product.

And that's saying a lot.


----------



## divachyk

IDareT'sHair said:


> @divachyk
> I'm jelly of you and @Beamodel with your HH Stashes!  I wish I had some more.
> 
> Holding on to that 8oz of Jar of Joe for dear life.
> 
> I know you love HV too.  I got a jar of VF on a swap recently and was very happeh to get it!
> 
> I have an unopened box of HV that I thought was something else.  I think it's Amla Cleanse?



T, how about I found several HV products after I placed the order. All unopened. 



Beamodel said:


> I have the same scent in the body frosting. It's light. I can barely smell it. I'm not wow'd by her scent. Pumpkin pancake is/was good but I have three different things in that scent and all of them smell different. Not liking that fact.
> 
> I prefer the body frosting on my hair instead of my body and the Creamy oil is being used on my body, not my hair.



Thank you Beamodel for the rundown. I'll try the frosting on my hair and keep the oil for my body.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Finished up: x1 Liter of UBH. x2 Liters back up
x1 Tukka Le'Moka x3 back ups


----------



## IDareT'sHair

divachyk said:


> *T, how about I found several HV products after I placed the order. All unopened. *


@divachyk
I do this sometimes too!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@divachyk @rileypak @flyygirlll2 
I need ya'll responses in the Transitioners Thread


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> Y'all know I'm always down for a no buy. But psychologically I can't say no buy. I have to say use up the stash. No buys are stressful.
> Today I received items from:
> CCs Naturals
> Naturale Grow
> Lakshmi's Cupboard
> Bobeam
> 
> Got shipment notices from:
> SSI
> Natty Naturals (got some face masks)
> Keep Forever Young (my face serum)
> Q2 Naturals
> 
> Still waiting on:
> APB
> Sarenzo
> Earrings I ordered from Etsy
> Mountain Rose Herbs
> KJ Naturals


Forgot I bought from Q2 Naturals. Just received a shipping notice.
I really went hard on BF, I'm sure there will be more I forgot .


----------



## IDareT'sHair

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> *I really went hard on BF, I'm sure there will be more I forgot *.


@NaturallyATLPCH 
We all did.  Well, most of us anyway.


----------



## Aggie

I just decided to finally dump the Netwurks Xcel 21 Cream hair & Scalp Revitalizer. I can't stand the smell. I tried to deal with it but I really don't like it .


----------



## Aggie

I have one more use out of my CRN Curlaide Moisture Butter. I like it but I don't think I will be repurchasing it.


----------



## Saludable84

Y'all know someone at LRC bout to lose they're job right? 

Oh. Ok.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Aggie 
I don't detect a distinct scent in NW21 (Spray).  What does the Cream smell like?


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

Saludable84 said:


> Y'all know someone at LRC bout to lose they're job right?
> 
> Oh. Ok.


I had looked at that Shake N Go. The ingredients looked good.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Saludable84 said:


> *Y'all know someone at LRC bout to lose they're job right? Oh. Ok.*


@Saludable84
Out of x4 of us that purchased the Liter Refill in this thread - x2 Arrived intact and x2 arrived in-jacked.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Saludable84
> *Out of x4 of us that purchased the Liter Refill in this thread - x2 Arrived intact and x2 arrived in-jacked.*


----------



## IDareT'sHair

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> *I had looked at that Shake N Go. The ingredients looked good. *


@NaturallyATLPCH 
And it's not cheap.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

IDareT'sHair said:


> @NaturallyATLPCH
> We all did.  Well, most of us anyway.


Guuuuurl, reality sinks in when I get shipping notifications .


----------



## IDareT'sHair

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> *Guuuuurl, reality sinks in when I get shipping notifications *.


@NaturallyATLPCH
I know...Me Too, because I totally forgot I bought something from Alikay.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

IDareT'sHair said:


> @NaturallyATLPCH
> And it's not cheap.


Noooo it's not. Too expensive to be jacked up in a box.
In other news, I'm going to try the Lakshmi's Dark Henna Blend this weekend. I'm excited to see how it turns out


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

IDareT'sHair said:


> @NaturallyATLPCH
> I know...Me Too, because I totally forgot I bought something from Alikay.


I saw that! Especially after the last debacle you had .


----------



## IDareT'sHair

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> *Noooo it's not. Too expensive to be jacked up in a box.*


@NaturallyATLPCH 
It wasn't in a box, it was in an envelope.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> *I saw that! Especially after the last debacle you had *.


@NaturallyATLPCH
That Fo'ty got to me.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

IDareT'sHair said:


> @NaturallyATLPCH
> It wasn't in a box, it was in an envelope.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

IDareT'sHair said:


> @NaturallyATLPCH
> That Fo'ty and Free Ship got to me.


Oh yeah, I should've picked up somethin. 40% off is automatic whether I need it or not.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> *Oh yeah, I should've picked up somethin. 40% off is automatic whether I need it or not.*


@NaturallyATLPCH 
I got 16oz Coconut Conditioner and I didn't need na'nother R/O.  *strictly an impulse purchase*


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

IDareT'sHair said:


> @NaturallyATLPCH
> I got 16oz Coconut Conditioner and I didn't need na'nother R/O.  *strictly an impulse purchase*


*But is it good?*


----------



## Saludable84

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Saludable84
> Out of x4 of us that purchased the Liter Refill in this thread - x2 Arrived intact and x2 arrived in-jacked.



Imagine how many others. I cannot believe y'all are the only two.


----------



## Saludable84

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> I had looked at that Shake N Go. The ingredients looked good.



It does. I'm going to wait for the off season.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

So my Grow Thick DC has a clean scent to it. When it was Thick and Rich, it had a fruity scent. While it doesn't smell BAD, ion know if I'm down with "mystery scents" when I order.
Guess I better stick with ye good ole Ultra Conditioning Souffle because it's the bomb and scent customizable.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

Ship ship from Mountain Rose Herbs


----------



## IDareT'sHair

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> *Ship ship from Mountain Rose Herbs*


@NaturallyATLPCH
Clawd....Gurl....You did buy up some stuff


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

IDareT'sHair said:


> @NaturallyATLPCH
> Clawd....Gurl....You did buy up some stuff


It's face stuff .
Evening primrose oil, a neroli hydrosol, and some helichrysum oil.
My pjism is shifting to skin since I'm gettin on up there lol...


----------



## MileHighDiva

IDareT'sHair said:


> @MileHighDiva
> I haven't heard anything else since that initial communication.
> 
> I am going to email them again.
> 
> ETA: If I don't hear something by Friday, I will be contacting PP.


Me too!


----------



## MileHighDiva

IDareT'sHair said:


> @MileHighDiva
> 
> I heard back from LRC.
> 
> They ran out of S&G but are expected a Shipment on Monday and supposedly will be shipping me a replacement.


I wish they would reply to me!


----------



## divachyk

Did you all get the email from Amazon Rain/Pura Body about closing shop to focus on her health? I wish her abundant blessings and good health. Disregard if it this has been posted here or elsewhere.

____

*It's Been Fabulous! *

In recent months I've had many health setbacks that let me know it's time to slow down. After working on a business for 6 years my body and mind need time to relax. I've decided to listen to my body and close shop on Pura Body Naturals/Amazon Rain Hair Essentials. I'll be taking some time to smell the roses while enjoying the little things life has to offer. This will give me an opportunity to get my health back to a better place which is what I need more than anything else at this point in time. If I ever decide to start up again I'll surely let everyone know. Once again thanks for everything! 

With Love,
Santeyonne


----------



## JerriBlank

divachyk said:


> Did you all get the email from Amazon Rain/Pura Body about closing shop to focus on her health? I wish her abundant blessings and good health. Disregard if it this has been posted here or elsewhere.
> 
> ____
> 
> *It's Been Fabulous! *
> 
> In recent months I've had many health setbacks that let me know it's time to slow down. After working on a business for 6 years my body and mind need time to relax. I've decided to listen to my body and close shop on Pura Body Naturals/Amazon Rain Hair Essentials. I'll be taking some time to smell the roses while enjoying the little things life has to offer. This will give me an opportunity to get my health back to a better place which is what I need more than anything else at this point in time. If I ever decide to start up again I'll surely let everyone know. Once again thanks for everything!
> 
> With Love,
> Santeyonne



I just saw it. Sorry to hear that, her customer service was top notch when I purchased from her some years ago. Running a business takes over your whole life, and then some. I wish her all the best. Hopefully she can re-group, and maybe come back. 
Her original products were my staples for a long time. I raved about them on here, and I turned a few friends on to them. I haven't bought from her in a while, but I'll be looking out for store closing sales. 
Sorry, but I will. I really hope she can come back though! A lot of handmade products need to revamp.


----------



## MileHighDiva

JerriBlank said:


> I haven't bought from her in a while, but I'll be looking out for store closing sales.
> Sorry, but I will.


Her store is already closed/unavailable.


----------



## rileypak

My Curls vitamins arrived. It was packaged nicely but I was only able to admire it for a second before my mother claimed one of the bottles 

I should have bought three


----------



## rileypak

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> It's face stuff .
> Evening primrose oil, a neroli hydrosol, and some helichrysum oil.
> My pjism is shifting to skin since I'm gettin on up there lol...



Dang...I need to add evening primrose oil to a cart


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

rileypak said:


> Dang...I need to add evening primrose oil to a cart


Well I've got to figure out where to put it in my facial regimen with all the other facial things coming here .
It's definitely going in there though, it's too beneficial not to.


----------



## Saludable84

rileypak said:


> Dang...I need to add evening primrose oil to a cart



It's cool


----------



## Shay72

@IDareT'sHair & @divachyk 
I was making a Hairveda list last night 

I've gotta slow my roll on trying to finish up this Adiva Leave In Conditioner. It is basically shea butter and my hair is creeping up on being greasy . 

I saw the subscription box was back on Etsy for APB so I ordered it. I ordered a hair box.


----------



## divachyk

@Shay72, HairVeda has always been a consistent line for me.


----------



## Saludable84

'Tis the Season....

Put in my first claim due to u.ps leaving my package with any ol'body and leaving no notice about it. I'm not knocking on doors. Am.azon can handle the investigation and refund me my money at the same time. 

It was my rose water too.


----------



## flyygirlll2

Morning all! 

@Saludable84 Sorry to hear that. I really dislike UPS. They  just leave packages where they can and KIM.


----------



## Beamodel

Email Message from Pura Body Naturals  / Amazon Rain 

*It's Been Fabulous! *
In recent months I've had many health setbacks that let me know it's time to slow down. After working on a business for 6 years my body and mind need time to relax. I've decided to listen to my body and close shop on Pura Body Naturals/Amazon Rain Hair Essentials. I'll be taking some time to smell the roses while enjoying the little things life has to offer. This will give me an opportunity to get my health back to a better place which is what I need more than anything else at this point in time. If I ever decide to start up again I'll surely let everyone know. Once again thanks for everything! 

With Love,

Santeyonne


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Hi Ladies!
I said in another thread, it seems like many of the handmade natural creators seem to have a variety of health related issues.

@Shay72  We can add another one to our list.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Aggie said:


> I just decided to finally dump the Netwurks Xcel 21 Cream hair & Scalp Revitalizer. I can't stand the smell. I tried to deal with it but I really don't like it .


@Aggie 
Smell? Mine barely have a fragrance. I can't speak on the cream since I never got that but the spray is very faintly scented.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

curlyhersheygirl said:


> @Aggie
> Smell? Mine barely have a fragrance. I can't speak on the cream since I never got that but the spray is very faintly scented.



Mine has not an ounce of smell, the spray or cream.


----------



## rileypak

Aggie said:


> I just decided to finally dump the Netwurks Xcel 21 Cream hair & Scalp Revitalizer. I can't stand the smell. I tried to deal with it but I really don't like it .


 
Mine has a really really faint scent but it dissipates very quickly. Nothing too bothersome though. So sorry...


----------



## bajandoc86

I picked up my Sarenzo package today and everything smells lovely! She also gave me two samples to try - twisted banana soap and Berry Vanilla Lotion bar AND she sent a Happy Holidays Card!


----------



## BrownBetty

bajandoc86 said:


> I picked up my Sarenzo package today and everything smells lovely! She also gave me two samples to try - *twisted banana soap and Berry Vanilla Lotion bar AND she sent a Happy Holidays Card!*



I forgot to mention that. I got a soap and vanilla bath soak, and card.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

Ship ship from KJ Naturals
I know @IDareT'sHair *sucks teef* 
Fo'ty off tho...and an impulsive buy ￼.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@NaturallyATLPCH 
And I really liked her stuff too. 

 But I just couldn't get down with how she totally 'blew off' my complaint.

I guess she didn't need my Coins.


----------



## CeeLex33

Hey Hey! Received Puff Cuff and J Monique's today
Still waiting on 70-11 other things 

Operation "Take Down" was successful. I'll be washing and DCing etc tonight and might got for a slight blowout. Be back later to catch up


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Evening Prod-uct Junkies!

Both Inashi orders came today and the "Fake" Clips I ordered since the Hercules Sage-mann  ones were OOS.


----------



## rileypak

My Drunk Elephant purchase arrived along with my technology purchase


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@rileypak I still haven't heard anything from MHC?  Did yours ship?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

IDareT'sHair said:


> *the "Fake" Clips* I ordered since the Hercules Sage-mann  ones were OOS.


@flyygirlll2 @rileypak
Opened the "Fake Clips" and they are very, very nice.


----------



## BrownBetty

rileypak said:


> My Drunk Elephant purchase arrived along with my technology purchase



Heeeeey @rileypak  whatcha get tech wise?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *Smell? Mine barely have a fragrance. I can't speak on the cream since I never got that but the spray is very faintly scented.*


@curlyhersheygirl 
I'm "extremely" sensitive to off-putting scents/smells and I smell nothing.


shawnyblazes said:


> *Mine has not an ounce of smell, the spray or cream.*


@shawnyblazes
Mine either.  Not an ounce of nothing.


rileypak said:


> *Mine has a really really faint scent but it dissipates very quickly. Nothing too bothersome though. So sorry...*


@rileypak
I cannot detect any type of distinguishable or indistinguishable scents.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

CeeLex33 said:


> Operation "Take Down" was successful. I'll be washing and DCing etc tonight and might got for a slight blowout. Be back later to catch up


@CeeLex33 
Did your Sarenzo ever arrive?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@MileHighDiva 
Did you ever get a response?


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak I still haven't heard anything from MHC?  Did yours ship?



Mine arrives tomorrow


----------



## rileypak

My Sarenzo finally moved today...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> *Mine arrives tomorrow*


@rileypak
Crap!

I emailed them this a.m.  I haven't heard anything back?


----------



## rileypak

BrownBetty said:


> Heeeeey @rileypak  whatcha get tech wise?



Since my nephew wanted a vid.eo ga.me con.sole for X.mas I grabbed a new one for myself. He'll get the hand-me-down that's in excellent shape


----------



## MileHighDiva

IDareT'sHair said:


> @MileHighDiva
> Did you ever get a response?


Nope.  I'm going to notify PayPal tomorrow afternoon,


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

IDareT'sHair said:


> @NaturallyATLPCH
> And I really liked her stuff too.
> 
> But I just couldn't get down with how she totally 'blew off' my complaint.
> 
> I guess she didn't need my Coins.


That does suck, sorry you went through that.
I finally tried Jakeala's Creamy oil...omg, it is the softest, silkiest stuff ever. I want some more. I'm mad I didn't try it before Black Friday to get more .


----------



## Saludable84

flyygirlll2 said:


> Morning all!
> 
> @Saludable84 Sorry to hear that. I really dislike UPS. They  just leave packages where they can and KIM.



They were getting better by leaving it a select pick up locations. This guy must have been new. Now I'll have to look for one OTG. Which means a trip to whole paycheck



rileypak said:


> Since my nephew wanted a vid.eo ga.me con.sole for X.mas I grabbed a new one for myself. He'll get the hand-me-down that's in excellent shape



Bwahahaha. Let hope he isn't old enough to know the difference.


----------



## Saludable84

I got a shipping notice. 

What's it for? I have no idea


----------



## IDareT'sHair

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> *I finally tried Jakeala's Creamy oil...omg, it is the softest, silkiest stuff ever. I want some more. *


@NaturallyATLPCH 
It is very nice!  I had to get it.  It's wonderful.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

MileHighDiva said:


> *Nope.  I'm going to notify PayPal tomorrow afternoon, *


@MileHighDiva 
pm'ing you.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@rileypak
I heard back from MHC.  My order should ship soon.


----------



## rileypak

Saludable84 said:


> Bwahahaha. Let hope he isn't old enough to know the difference.



He isn't. I've given him other gently used gam.ing con.soles before with no backtalk (at least not to my face).
He's usually just ecstatic that he's getting it


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@rileypak 
I'm still 'salty' I didn't bite on that CRN Leave-In Trio. 

I can't wait for your and @shawnyblazes reviews.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl 
So, did you use AE Garlic or the other last night?


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

@IDareT'sHair 
I used AE.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *I used AE.*


@curlyhersheygirl 
Nice!  I thought about that after you posted about it. 

And also Ne-xx-us Emergencee after @rileypak was talmbout it.  I should use that this weekend, but I'll prolly use M:C Caramel.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

@IDareT'sHair 
I'll be using APB lemongrass detox this weekend.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Got my pretty Antoinette order today. I got a ship notice from CM.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *I got a ship notice from CM.*


@curlyhersheygirl
So did I. 

I have to remember I placed x3 CM orders!


----------



## rileypak

Ship ship from My Skin Trx


----------



## Aggie

Just finished a jar of CRN Curlaide Moisture Butter - used it to moisturize my hair tonight.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak
> I'm still 'salty' I didn't bite on that CRN Leave-In Trio.
> 
> I can't wait for your and @shawnyblazes reviews.



Oh snap.   Totally forgot i ordered due to the pre order. 


Tell me why I thought I checked out of APB and today I logged in and realized my items were still in my cart.   Smh.  The sadness was real.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Got a ship notice from curl origins.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

I know it's been years since I had my hair professionally braided but when did the prices get so outrageous. I went to Framingham to find out how much to get kinky twists done and the lady told me $350 and I still have to get the hair.

I'll be looking at YT videos to freshen up my skills. There's no way I'm paying that.


----------



## BrownBetty

curlyhersheygirl said:


> I know it's been years since I had my hair professionally braided but when did the prices get so outrageous. I went to Framingham to find out how much to get kinky twists done and the lady told me $350 and I still have to get the hair.
> 
> I'll be looking at YT videos to freshen up my skills. There's no way I'm paying that.



What!? What state are you in?


----------



## MileHighDiva

@rileypak 
Has your Beauty Bakerie package moved.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

BrownBetty said:


> What!? What state are you in?


@BrownBetty 
Massachusetts


----------



## rileypak

MileHighDiva said:


> @rileypak
> Has your Beauty Bakerie package moved.



Yes. Scheduled for delivery next week.


----------



## Saludable84

shawnyblazes said:


> Oh snap.   Totally forgot i ordered due to the pre order.
> 
> 
> Tell me why I thought I checked out of APB and today I logged in and realized my items were still in my cart.   Smh.  The sadness was real.



I'll cry for you!


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Saludable84 said:


> I'll cry for you!



Its okay.  She reopens on the 5th. I'll order something and make myself feel better real quick, lol.


 Good morning ladies!!


----------



## flyygirlll2

Good Morning! 

@curlyhersheygirl Wow  That is ridiculously high. We're in the same state. I was looking into getting something similar done just to give myself a much needed break, but I haven't found anyone I can trust to do it.


----------



## Saludable84

Morning Ladies! 

I have this sep.hora coupon in my bag. I'm upset because they sent an email a while back with rouge sales but then I check my account and I'm still a beauty insider. So my coupon is for $10 less. I think I'll politely tell my friend I'm using her account today to buy these two QB butters and get $25 off $50 

My shipping notice was from Tar.get for Soultanicals. 

My APB and Sarenzo should be shipping today 

Still no word from Shea Moisture about my purchase. They playing. 

I also remember why I never care about free shipping with minimum purchase: merchants think it's an excuse to take longer to ship and you shouldn't complain. Two complaints made at 5:38am today. 

My QB finally went from the kitchen table to the post office 

Last, BeeLux shipped my items.... and gave me no tracking information. 

Tis the season to raise up your wallets and lower your expectations.


----------



## Saludable84

Last night, I used on DS, SM Kids LI spray, QB CTDG and Kreyol Essence JBCO. His hair is super soft, even the maddened parts that can never be great because he sleeps on those areas. I'll keep the KE HBCO around just for him but I want to try it on Sunday.


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> And also Ne-xx-us Emergencee after @rileypak was talmbout it.



It's quite lovely. Had to stock up at Tar.get while it's BOGO50. Now I'm set for a long time


----------



## Saludable84

rileypak said:


> It's quite lovely. Had to stock up at Tar.get while it's BOGO50. Now I'm set for a long time


 
Is it still on sale?


----------



## rileypak

Saludable84 said:


> Is it still on sale?



Yes. Tomorrow is the last day.


----------



## Saludable84

rileypak said:


> Yes. Tomorrow is the last day.



Let me go make this cart....


----------



## BrownBetty

curlyhersheygirl said:


> @BrownBetty
> Massachusetts



You need to look in Roxbury/dorchester/mattapan, maybe worcester


----------



## divachyk

Can't remember if I posted this -
Received: HairVeda, SLAP, LASplash Cosmetics
In Route: Pretty Anntoinette, Curl Origin, House of Beauty.
Not Shipped: MHC, SSI, Ebonicurls and Colourpop.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

flyygirlll2 said:


> Good Morning!
> 
> @curlyhersheygirl Wow  That is ridiculously high. We're in the same state. I was looking into getting something similar done just to give myself a much needed break, but I haven't found anyone I can trust to do it.


@flyygirlll2 
I had a Dominican stylist years ago that did my hair; braids , weave, everything.  Her shop was in Woonsocket  which was bout the same distance for me as going to Framingham but she moved to NY. Since then I have been on the hunt for another great stylist in my area.  I'm sure Boston has a few but I'm not familiar with any and that's over an hour away for me.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

BrownBetty said:


> You need to look in Roxbury/dorchester/mattapan, maybe worcester


@BrownBetty Worcester is nearer, I'll try there.


----------



## flyygirlll2

curlyhersheygirl said:


> @flyygirlll2
> I had a Dominican stylist years ago that did my hair; braids , weave, everything.  Her shop was in Woonsocket  which was bout the same distance for me as going to Framingham but she moved to NY. Since then I have been on the hunt for another great stylist in my area.  I'm sure Boston has a few but I'm not familiar with any and that's over an hour away for me.



Oh I see. I was looking on Instagram and there are some in the Boston area. Unfortunately I don't live close to Boston or any of those other places either, I have to take both the subway and commuter rail to travel so it can be aggravating.


----------



## rileypak

Picked up packages from
MyHoneyChild
Glow Recipe (1st order)
Skin.Store


----------



## BrownBetty

flyygirlll2 said:


> Oh I see. I was looking on Instagram and there are some in the Boston area. Unfortunately I don't live close to Boston or any of those other places either, I have to take both the subway and commuter rail to travel so it can be aggravating.



Lawd yall in the woods? PM me, i know peoples


----------



## Shay72

J. Monique and Shi Naturals are here. I'm looking at the boxes like maybe I'll unpack them tonight or tomorrow....

Been wondering where my pillow with the satin pillowcase was and finally figured out it was in the car trunk from me moving.


----------



## Aggie

shawnyblazes said:


> Its okay.  She reopens on the 5th. I'll order something and make myself feel better real quick, lol.
> 
> 
> Good morning ladies!!


Aw my @shawnyblazes! I feel your pain {{Hugs}}


----------



## Aggie

I just used some Meadowfoam oil mixed in my Terrene Fusions Deep Conditioner to do an overnight prepoo and the oil is extremely rich. Who knew? I had to soak up so much of it with an old t-shirt. 

There's just no way I can go to bed with alladat in my hair. And I didn't even use much. My hair soaked up the conditioner but that oil was just dripping away...I know to use far less next time .


----------



## IDareT'sHair

divachyk said:


> *Can't remember if I posted this -
> Received: HairVeda, *


@divachyk 
Told Ya'


rileypak said:


> *Picked up packages from*
> *MyHoneyChild*


@rileypak 
*sucks teef*


Shay72 said:


> *J. Monique* *are here. I'm looking at the boxes like maybe I'll unpack them tonight or tomorrow....*


@Shay72 
Rolls Eyes!


----------



## rileypak

@IDareT'sHair


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


>


@rileypak
So, Yeah, I'm glad you got your stuff....

What did you get again?  I know we both got Sophia's Old Fashion.

I got: Buttery Soy, Type3 and Sophia's.

ETA: I got no packages today, maybe that's why I'm salty....


----------



## IDareT'sHair

SARENZO will have a Sale on ALL Pre-Made items December 16-18. 

Orders should Ship on 12-19.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

My Shescentit and Curl Origin are not moving in my tracking. :-(


----------



## Saludable84

Finally picked up my Soultanicals. Just to get two more notices for one package I know of and the other I don't. And that line at the PO is HAM. Clawdemercy, it wrapped around the store. 

I can't wait to get all my packages and be done at this point.


----------



## Saludable84

IDareT'sHair said:


> SARENZO will have a Sale on ALL Pre-Made items December 16-18.
> 
> Orders should Ship on 12-19.



Would this mean Soaps? Did they provide a break down?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Saludable84 said:


> *Would this mean Soaps? Did they provide a break down?*


@Saludable84
Whatever they have "In-Stock" that is Pre-Made.


----------



## rileypak

@IDareT'sHair

I had 2 Sophia's and a Type 4


----------



## rileypak

So much skin stuff 

OT: I'm excited to wash this week for some reason


----------



## IDareT'sHair

It looks like all x3 of my CM orders are making their way through U.P.S. 

Hopefully, they arrive soon.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> *OT: I'm excited to wash this week for some reason*


@rileypak 
I am looking forward to it too.


----------



## flyygirlll2

Alikay package arrived today. One of my QB orders came and I'm waiting on the other one. Ship ship from Target. 

@rileypak Both orders from MUAC shipped 

I have to keep track of all these packages coming in. So far, DH has been leaving them on the table so when I get home from work I see them.  No side eye whatsoever yet


----------



## rileypak

flyygirlll2 said:


> @rileypak Both orders from MUAC shipped



I need to get some more toner


----------



## flyygirlll2

rileypak said:


> I need to get some more toner


Which one? I bought the Mendalic Acid Toner and Serum.


----------



## Aggie

I will be picking up my Beautifully Bamboo Tea and Sarenzo packages from the courier tomorrow. I can't wait. I really miss drinking my BB tea.


----------



## Aggie

flyygirlll2 said:


> Which one? I bought the Mendalic Acid Toner and Serum.


I love that Mandelic Acid a lot. I think I will be looking into getting the DMAE Cleanser and Toner next


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

Hi ladies!
I'm not even in the mood to track packages. When I see a slew of packages outside my door, I'll know they have arrived .
My Q2 Naturals arrived today, a mist and butter bundle. Definite impulse buy because I'm not feeling the scent or the butter. The hair mist seems pretty okay.

I'm going to experiment with Helichrysum and Neroli essential oil based hydrosols as toners for my face.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

flyygirlll2 said:


> *Alikay package arrived today.  *


@flyygirlll2
Hmph.  Waiting on them too. *rolls eyes*


----------



## Beamodel

The only package arrived is NG 

I'm in no rush but I'm currently waiting on shipping notices for:

Sarenzo (gift certificate purchase)
APB 
Hairveda
SSI


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

IDareT'sHair said:


> @flyygirlll2
> Hmph.  Waiting on them too. *rolls eyes*


----------



## Saludable84

rileypak said:


> I need to get some more toner





I made two orders this week. Not going back over there.


----------



## Saludable84

flyygirlll2 said:


> Which one? I bought the Mendalic Acid Toner and Serum.




My absolute favorites


----------



## Saludable84

Aggie said:


> I love that Mandelic Acid a lot. I think I will be looking into getting the DMAE Cleanser and Toner next



Save your money. Get the Wild Oats and Honey Cleanser  and Sea Mineral Toner instead.


----------



## MileHighDiva

Ladies, I didn't want to but filed a PayPal dispute, regarding the busted and empty liter of Shake & Go at 6:35 pm.  Guess what?  I received a response in six minutes flat at 6:41 pm. 

He's sending a replacement ASAP and correcting the shipping department.

Just shameful! Why didn't he/they respond to my original communiques and photos?


----------



## Saludable84

So, I could have sworn I had about 6 UCS. Somehow, I only have 3. Maybe I need to look further in that closet but that was extremely depressing. I'll order more around Christmas (hoping for a sale) but I'll be ordering x2 16oz by that time. 

Extremely depressing. 

Not to mention I went went all the way to brooklyn to get the QB CTDG because none of the other Seph.oras have supply (she was smart) and bought 3, totally forgetting I have 1 on the way. Welp, there goes a year of moisturizer.


----------



## Saludable84

MileHighDiva said:


> Ladies, I didn't want to but filed a PayPal dispute, regarding the busted and empty liter of Shake & Go at 6:35 pm.  Guess what?  I received a response in six minutes flat at 6:41 pm.
> 
> He's sending a replacement ASAP and correcting the shipping department.
> 
> Just shameful! Why didn't he/they respond to my original communiques and photos?



Because you always win with Pay.Pal


----------



## MileHighDiva

@flyygirlll2 @Saludable84 

I love the mandelic toner.  DS has the 8% mandelic serum that they recommended specifically for the closed comedones/whiteheads on his forehead.


----------



## Saludable84

MileHighDiva said:


> @flyygirlll2 @Saludable84
> 
> I love the mandelic toner.  DS has the 8% mandelic serum that they recommended specifically for the closed comedones/whiteheads on his forehead.



When I was using both consistently, I noticed I had way less blackheads and cleaner/smaller pores. I only reduced usage because I didn't want an acid heavy regimen, but the mandelic is excellent. I use it 2x a week now, but it was originally recommended for nightly use.


----------



## MileHighDiva

Saludable84 said:


> Because you always win with Pay.Pal


But, a customer shouldn't have to resort to including PayPal in the mix.  They could've responded to my original communication without me filing a dispute.


----------



## Saludable84

MileHighDiva said:


> But, a customer shouldn't have to resort to including PayPal in the mix.  They could've responded to my original communication without me filing a dispute.



Your absolutely correct. Pay.pal is a last option but vendors don't want them involved because not only do they lose money (forcefully) but so does pay.pal (on the sale fees), meanwhile, the vendor still needs to pay pay.pal for overall service. Not to mention other consequences. They lose, overall.

As a customer with good intentions, if I resort to contacting you first, you should see my concern is not in malice. But there was no consequence for them in you making and inquiry. Some vendors only respond to their money.

I know 'Tis the Season is not an excuse, but you need to be prepared for the holidays and sales. I hope they get better.


----------



## rileypak

flyygirlll2 said:


> Which one? I bought the Mendalic Acid Toner and Serum.



I'll be grabbing the Sea Mineral & Cucumber toner


----------



## Saludable84

rileypak said:


> I'll be grabbing the Sea Mineral & Cucumber toner



@flyygirlll2 
The sea mineral is "marketed" for mature skin, but I like it. My face feels more moisturized after use during my morning wash in comparison to the cucumber which works better for me at night. I love the cucumber but I'm going to keep a place for the sea Mineral.


----------



## flyygirlll2

IDareT'sHair said:


> @flyygirlll2
> Hmph.  Waiting on them too. *rolls eyes*


They had a delay with the shipping for some reason.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

flyygirlll2 said:


> *They had a delay with the shipping for some reason.*


@flyygirlll2
I have nothing.  Oh, wait...I do have a Ship ship.


----------



## rileypak

Ship ship from Skin.Store (2nd order)

Think I'm going to use the APB Creamy Leave In Pudding instead of the QB MTCG...


----------



## flyygirlll2

@MileHighDiva Folks will respond faster when you hit them up with that PayPal dispute smh. It shouldn't have to come to that,  but it's like a fire being lit under their behinds which gets them moving quicker. Glad at least you'll be getting a replacement.


----------



## flyygirlll2

@rileypak @Saludable84 I bought other serums too during the sale as well as the Mendalic Cleanser. I have dry/sensitive skin.


----------



## flyygirlll2

IDareT'sHair said:


> @flyygirlll2
> I have nothing.  Oh, wait...I do have a Ship ship.


Oh ok, good


----------



## IDareT'sHair

flyygirlll2 said:


> *Folks will respond faster when you hit them up with that PayPal dispute smh. It shouldn't have to come to that,  but it's like a fire being lit under their behinds which gets them moving quicker. Glad at least you'll be getting a replacement.*


@flyygirlll2
Yeah.  It is unfortunate isn't it?


flyygirlll2 said:


> *Oh ok, good*


@flyygirlll2
I was being sarcastic.


----------



## flyygirlll2

@IDareT'sHair Oh lol. In that case 
Hate it when the package hasn't moved/delayed. The other QB order hasn't moved.


----------



## Shay72

rileypak said:


> So much skin stuff
> 
> OT: I'm excited to wash this week for some reason


I am too . I will be a clarifying, detoxing, henna glossing, tea rinsing, etc fool.

@IDareT'sHair 
I ended up opening both boxes, adding them to my spreadsheet, and putting everything away.

SSI is finally moving. Sarenzo has shipped. I will most likely sign up for Sarenzo's bimonthly beauty box starting in January.


----------



## rileypak

@Shay72


----------



## Aggie

Saludable84 said:


> Save your money. Get the Wild Oats and Honey Cleanser  and Sea Mineral Toner instead.



Oh? Why? I think products like tis, you have to use for a few months to see results, no? I need something a little gentle but not too gentle. The Mandelic acid is a little aggressive so I need something else for those days when I feel I've exfoliated enough.


----------



## Aggie

So far this morning I've used up 1 liter size Elucence Volume Clarifying Shampoo and have one liter back up left. I like this shampoo but I don't know if I'll be repurchasing it once it runs out. I really like the Keracare 1st Lather and the moisturizing poo that is used with it - at least I can get the latter 2 right here on the ground.


----------



## rileypak

Morning ladies


----------



## Aggie

G'Mernin' All! Already on the grind with my hair and almost done. About to wash out the SACE and have to zip out the door soon. I have a lot on my plate to do today.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> *Morning ladies*


@rileypak
Hey Ms. Lady!

Still caught up in that Sk.in Ca.re Came I see?  Gettin' it all in uh?


----------



## rileypak

@IDareT'sHair 
 
I'm getting it out of my system.
Besides since Mom is visiting, she's been dipping in everything. Hair, skin, body products...
I'm trying to make sure I still have stuff after she heads back home 

How are you this morning?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@rileypak 
Thinkin' I 'may' get some packages today?  I may also finally open Sarenzo. 

Especially since someone said they received someone else's order in another thread and eerrthang smells goodt and they will get to keep it.

That might be my stuff. 

I better open all these packages to make shole they right.


----------



## Saludable84

Aggie said:


> Oh? Why? I think products like tis, you have to use for a few months to see results, no? I need something a little gentle but not too gentle. The Mandelic acid is a little aggressive so I need something else for those days when I feel I've exfoliated enough.



DMAE is not gentle. The two products i recommended are. DMAE Cleanser is extremely drying and aggressive (it's for problem skin) and the Toner did nothing. Like a wet cotton ball. 

The mandelic is aggressive, but it's not as aggressive as you think in a Cleanser, Toner and Serum. The Wild Oats and honey and the sea Mineral are excellent.


----------



## Saludable84

Morning All!

Will go pick up two more packages today.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> *Besides since Mom is visiting, she's been dipping in everything. Hair, skin, body products...*
> I'm trying to make sure I still have stuff after she heads back home
> How are you this morning?


@rileypak 
Well...Come On Sis...Really, do you Blame Her? 

I'd be Use 1 Pack 1 for my trip back home.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72 said:


> *I ended up opening both boxes, adding them to my spreadsheet, and putting everything away*.


@Shay72
I think I'd better do this too. 

Especially since in another thread, someone said they got some one else's order. 

I need to make sure I got the right stuff from everybody.


----------



## rileypak

@Saludable84 @IDareT'sHair 
I think I've got three packages coming in today


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@rileypak
Gurl...if I was Mama it would be on over there......

It would be going down!

I'd be doing my Hurr, Gettin' Facials, Doing Full Bo-dy S-kin Treatments all day errday.


----------



## Aggie

1 bottle of 4 Bella Naturale Flaxseed gel is finished. It was a great gel but not a repurchase item since I'm cutting back on the brands that I'm using. 

I also finished a tube of Matrix Black Ash Color Sync. I have 3 back ups and will replenish them early next year.


----------



## Aggie

Saludable84 said:


> DMAE is not gentle. The two products i recommended are. DMAE Cleanser is extremely drying and aggressive (it's for problem skin) and the Toner did nothing. Like a wet cotton ball.
> 
> The mandelic is aggressive, but it's not as aggressive as you think in a Cleanser, Toner and Serum. The Wild Oats and honey and the sea Mineral are excellent.


Thanks for the review. I have used all the mandelic acid products and love them but I need something gentler right now. the Wild Oats may be an option at the moment. Thanks again hon.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Okay Ya'll....I got to talmbout Inashi Naturals:
Shipping was Uber Quick
Packaging Lovely and Professional.
Presentation Absolutely Gorgeous
Definitely High End Appearance and Appeal
Everything just so Sophisticatedly Presented

I can't wait to use everything!  Did anyone else order from there?  If so, lemme know your thoughts?


----------



## Saludable84

rileypak said:


> @Saludable84 @IDareT'sHair
> I think I've got three packages coming in today



I really don't want to go pick them up, but I don't have a choice at the moment.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

Hi ladies! How's everyone's weekend so far?
I was going to push hendigo two weeks away but I think I'm going to do an overnight treatment. Let me post in the weekend hair thread.

It's getting cold and the air is dry. I'm going to bun for one more week then put it in Marleys.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@NaturallyATLPCH 
Hey Lady!

Day 3 and so far all is quiet.....


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Oh...I wanna tell @CeeLex33 I am using a Sarenzo Tart that I got in my box as a Sample in Apple Cider Dough-nut. 

Smells amazing and I can smell it all throughout my House.

And I am cooking something and I can still smell it.

Now I can't wait to use the Oils and I hope they are on Sale.

I used the whole Tart, but I bet I was suppose to cut it or break it into a smaller size.

I shoulda' asked first.


----------



## Saludable84

Qhemet just came


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

Gosh, the indigo is so prevelent in this henna mix. Geez, I'm going to have to sleep with a dang gone oxygen mask on .


----------



## Saludable84

@IDareT'sHair i went to marsh.alls. They were $5.99 for 4 or 5 I think. The croc looking hair clips. Ill take a pic next time. They look sturdy enough.


----------



## Saludable84

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> Gosh, the indigo is so prevelent in this henna mix. Geez, I'm going to have to sleep with a dang gone oxygen mask on .



I was going to forego the henna, but then I decided I might as well. I just don't feel like it anymore.


----------



## flyygirlll2

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> Gosh, the indigo is so prevelent in this henna mix. Geez, I'm going to have to sleep with a dang gone oxygen mask on .



I have a  Henna Indigo Gloss in my hair now and I don't like the smell.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

Saludable84 said:


> I was going to forego the henna, but then I decided I might as well. I just don't feel like it anymore.


Me too. I don't feel like it. But since I decided to get Marleys next weekend, I'm forcing myself to do it .


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Used up Jakeala flax conditioner.  I dont know why but it seems ljke everytime i let her items sit, they get better with age.  I really liked it as a prepoo.  

Used up TMN Green tea and amla. One backup.  Not sure if repurchasing. I loved it first.  Now its ,a like.  I'll see when i open the next jar.


----------



## rileypak

@IDareT'sHair
I love the Sarenzo wax tarts!!! So fragrant and long lasting. I wish I'd bought the bunch I originally had in my cart in November.


----------



## Shay72

@rileypak


----------



## Shay72

@IDareT'sHair and @rileypak 
Good to know about Sarenzo's wax tarts . I have 3 scentsy warmers.


----------



## Aggie

My sSrenzo package is here and I opened it at the courier to find a very pleasant surprise in the box. I found a sample bar of Vanilla Hazelnut Soap AND Volcano Type Bath Soap. Both smell amazing too. I will be using at least one of them for my next bath


----------



## Saludable84

I can't wait for my Sarenzo to come  I should have a notice by Monday. I'm all out of creamy Oil so now I'm going through withdrawal. 

On another note, found a tar.get $5 off coupon that can be used on beauty products


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I think my QB might be here.  And I got ship ship from Jakeala.

Still missing:
Alikay
LRC *Replacement*
Bel Nouvo
Jakeala
Curl Origin
APB

*I'm sure there is something else cause I bought err durn thang.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> *I love the Sarenzo wax tarts!!! So fragrant and long lasting. I wish I'd bought the bunch I originally had in my cart in November.*





Shay72 said:


> *Good to know about Sarenzo's wa.x tarts . I have 3 scentsy warmers.*


@rileypak and @Shay72
I wish I knew how I was 'pose to use them?  Do I just cut off a small amount and burn?  Because I don't think the whole Tart should have been used? 

Oh Well, since I only had x1 sample of that I guess it doesn't really matter. 

I purchased the Oils because I know exactly what to do with those.

ETA: I had a ton of additional oils in my Cart too, but didn't check out because I hadn't tried them before.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Finished Up:
x1 Tig.i Dum.b Blonde Reconstructor.  I might have x1 b/up
x1 VO5 Kiwi & Lime Clarifying Conditioner (a corner of) I have x2 b/ups


----------



## IDareT'sHair

NG's Bamboo & Silk smells delicious.

A Nice Pineapple-y scent.  *can't wait to try it*


----------



## Saludable84

IDareT'sHair said:


> NG's Bamboo & Silk smells delicious.
> 
> A Nice Pineapple-y scent.  *can't wait to try it*



It smells very nice!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Saludable84 said:


> *It smells very nice!*


@Saludable84
It really does!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl 
.....


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

@IDareT'sHair 
Hey sis


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl
I am still messin' round with my hair?  Got a late start, been loungin' all day in ST'icals KG under a Plastic Cap.

I am getting ready to get under the dryer w/Cathy Howse UBH and then Steaming with DB's Deep Conditioning Hair Mask.

What did you DC with today?  Did you get any packages today?


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

We used up the following:
8oz SSI green tea and ginseng cowash ( not sure I have a backup for this but will definitely repurchase later on )
1L Redken Cleansing cream ( 2 backups)
1L Elucence moisture benefits shampoo ( 2 backups)
1L Elucence moisture benefits conditioner ( 2 backups)
16oz APB blue agave cowash ( 1 backup)
12oz SM super fruit complex conditioner ( multiple backups)
8oz APB pumpkin LI ( backups )
8oz APB pumpkin and fennel oil ( backup)
8ozrose water ( backups)
8oz BN moisture butter ( backups)
8oz Oyin hair dew ( 1 bacup, liter on the way)
8oz HV vatika frosting (backups)
8oz APB lemongrass detox ( backups)

Not sure we will use up anything else by year end.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

Qhemet, KJ Naturals, and my Face Naturals orders are here.
Face Naturals is based 15 minutes away from me . #ut-oh
Packaged beautifully!


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> I am still messin' round with my hair?  Got a late start, been loungin' all day in ST'icals KG under a Plastic Cap.
> 
> I am getting ready to get under the dryer w/Cathy Howse UBH and then Steaming with DB's Deep Conditioning Hair Mask.
> 
> What did you DC with today?  Did you get any packages today?


No hair related packages yet. The postman hasn't passed by yet.
I used the last of APB's lemongrass detox today.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl
Imma check my box in a few and see what's what?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> *Qhemet, KJ Naturals, and my Face Naturals orders are here.
> Face Naturals is based 15 minutes away from me . #ut-oh
> Packaged beautifully!*


@NaturallyATLPCH
What made them packaged beautifully? 

Are you talmbout Face Naturals?  Cause I've ordered the other two. *no shade on QB*

Inashi has a delectable looking arrangement of products, wrappings and the box.

The whole 9

Professional looking packaging.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

IDareT'sHair said:


> @NaturallyATLPCH
> What made them packaged beautifully?  Are you talmbout Face Naturals?  Cause I've ordered the other two.
> 
> Inashi has a delectable looking arrangement of products, wrappings and the box.  The whole 9
> 
> Professional looking packaging.


Dark glass blue bottles, sealed, each in it's own sealed bag, nice cute box with peach popcorn looking foam.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

Oh Face Naturals @IDareT'sHair


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> We used up the following:
> *8oz SSI green tea and ginseng cowash* ( not sure I have a backup for this but will definitely repurchase later on )
> *1L Redken Cleansing cream *( 2 backups)
> *1L Elucence moisture benefits shampoo *( 2 backups)
> *1L Elucence moisture benefits conditioner* ( 2 backups)
> *16oz APB blue agave cowash *( 1 backup)
> *12oz SM super fruit complex conditioner *( multiple backups)
> *8oz APB pumpkin LI *( backups )
> *8oz APB pumpkin and fennel oil* ( backup)
> *8ozrose water* ( backups)
> *8oz BN moisture butter* ( backups)
> *8oz Oyin hair dew *( 1 bacup, liter on the way)
> *8oz HV vatika frosting* (backups)
> *8oz APB lemongrass detox *( backups)
> 
> Not sure we will use up anything else by year end.



@curlyhersheygirl
Um...Now Ya' know this looks like some people's entire Stashes right?  

So...You DO know this right?

And I ain't even talmbout the back-ups!  I'm not counting those.

I'm just talmbout regula' degula' entire stashes.

Remember.....I saw the basement...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@NaturallyATLPCH

This is what I'm talmbout

https://inahsi.com/product/inahsi-curated-hair-growth-collection/

I think I wanna try the Island Hair Whip, the Cowash and the L-I @rileypak was talmbout.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> *Dark glass blue bottles, sealed, each in it's own sealed bag, nice cute box with peach popcorn looking foam.*


@NaturallyATLPCH
Sounds Nice. 

I'm not usually one for pretty packaging.  It's never really a deal breaker for me.  But this was exceptionally nice.  With their name on the box etc....

Gurl....Maybe I'm still traumatized by LRC


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> Um...Now Ya' know this looks like some people's entire Stashes right?
> 
> So...You DO know this right?
> 
> And I ain't even talmbout the back-ups!  I'm not counting those.
> 
> I'm just talmbout regula' degula' entire stashes.
> 
> Remember.....I saw the basement...


@IDareT'sHair 
LOL I know


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

@IDareT'sHair 
Did you get that set?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *LOL I know*


@curlyhersheygirl
I ain't even talmbout all them durn b/ups either!.....

And that's all you gotsa' say?"Yeah I know?"


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> I ain't even talmbout all them durn b/ups either!.....
> 
> And that's all you gotsa' say?"Yeah I know?"


@IDareT'sHair 
You know what I dealing with over here. So yeah that's all I can say


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *Did you get that set?*


@curlyhersheygirl
I got:
x2 Mango Hemp Restorative B1G1 Free and x2 Mint Conditioners but it was arranged like that with a Card.

And the outside of the box is just as Classy.  I've ordered Inashi before, but I think I got it from Hattache?

And I got in on those x2 oz free samples they were giving away.  I can't remember if I've ordered directly from them tho'?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *You know what I dealing with over here. So yeah that's all I can say*


@curlyhersheygirl 
All I can do about that situation over there is


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> I got:
> x2 Mango Hemp Restorative B1G1 Free and x2 Mint Conditioners but it was arranged like that with a Card.
> 
> And the outside of the box is just as Classy.  I've ordered Inashi before, but I think I got it from Hattache?
> 
> And I got in on those x2 oz free samples they were giving away.  I can't remember if I've ordered directly from them tho'?


@IDareT'sHair 
Very nice. I like when folks pay extra attention to detail like that.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *Very nice. I like when folks pay extra attention to detail like that.*


@curlyhersheygirl
Yes, their presentation was excellent.  Definite Eye Candy.

Marie Dean's had a nice presentation (not as nice, but nice), but all that confetti can be a pain to deal with.

I wonder where our Baby Bubba Bel Nouvo at?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl
You lurves that APB Lemongrass Detox don't you? 

What do you love about it?


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> Yes, their presentation was excellent.  Definite Eye Candy.
> 
> Marie Dean's was had a nice presentation (not as nice, but nice), but all that confetti can be a pain to deal with.
> 
> I wonder where our Baby Bubba Bel Nouvo at?


@IDareT'sHair 
I was wondering the same thing. I think that I won't get most of my orders until I get back.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> You lurves that APB Lemongrass Detox don't you?  What do you love about it?


@IDareT'sHair 
It detoxifies and provides great moisture all at once. It's like a spa treatment for my hair.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *I was wondering the same thing. I think that I won't get most of my orders until I get back.*


@curlyhersheygirl
I hope you get everything before you leave!

YIKES! 

You are already having trouble with the P.O. 

I can't imagine them handling/keeping 50-11 boxes until you get back!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *It detoxifies and provides great moisture all at once. It's like a spa treatment for my hair.*


@curlyhersheygirl
It sounds nice.  I know you reach for it often.

Imma check my mail and see if I got anythang.  BRB.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

My hotcombs order arrived. Those clips are really nice


----------



## divachyk

Used up:

ST Curl Supreme
Rosewater 
5 handmade conditioners that only had a corner left in them. I mixed them together and used that for my DCner.
Tossed several more old products.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> I hope you get everything before you leave!
> 
> YIKES!
> 
> You are already having trouble with the P.O.
> 
> *I can't imagine them handling/keeping 50-11 boxes until you get back!*



@IDareT'sHair 
When we held our mail summer a few years back they had to deliver our held mail by itself. I had  ordered the kids school clothes, supplies and laptops for the older boys. That postman was very annoyed. His face said it all when he was done making all those trips to the porch.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

IDareT'sHair said:


> @NaturallyATLPCH
> Sounds Nice.
> 
> I'm not usually one for pretty packaging.  It's never really a deal breaker for me.  But this was exceptionally nice.  With their name on the box etc....
> 
> Gurl....Maybe I'm still traumatized by LRC


Yeah packaging isn't a deal breaker for me unless it's poorly packaged and stuff is leakin all out . If you shipping in a bubble envelope, you better triple package that thang like APB.
Sarenzo too. Putting thangs in a priority mail box with a sorry piece of bubble wrap.
If my two packages come like that again, I'm going to be 38 hot.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl
My Alikay Naturals and QB came today.  Also a b/up to the back up of ED JBCO.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl
Pffft.  He need to be calling it "Job Security"


----------



## IDareT'sHair

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> *Yeah packaging isn't a deal breaker for me unless it's poorly packaged and stuff is leakin all out . If you shipping in a bubble envelope, you better triple package that thang like APB.
> If my two packages come like that again, I'm going to be 38 hot.*


@NaturallyATLPCH
I know that's right. 

Ain't nothing worse than a Leaking, Spilled, Soaked envelope where stuff has gotten on everything else you ordered and you gotta wipe errthang down.

And just like they don't like hearing from us with problems, we don't like contacting them.

It really puts a damper on things.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

Lemme get ready to slap this henna in my head


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak and @Shay72
> I wish I knew how I was 'pose to use them?  Do I just cut off a small amount and burn?  Because I don't think the whole Tart should have been used?
> 
> Oh Well, since I only had x1 sample of that I guess it doesn't really matter.
> 
> I purchased the Oils because I know exactly what to do with those.
> 
> ETA: I had a ton of additional oils in my Cart too, but didn't check out because I hadn't tried them before.



I definitely think you should cut them in half.


----------



## Saludable84

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> Lemme get ready to slap this henna in my head



Finished the mehendi step about an hour ago. Making this tar.get run right now. Then I'll do the indigo. 

What upsets me every time I do mehendi is that I want to color my hair brown. Like, brown brown. And the henna is heavy enough to make me wish my WNG looked that for real. Le sigh. I threw two plastic caps and a slap on top of it.


----------



## Saludable84

Used up remains of some mehendi. One bag left. 

Will use up 100g of indigo.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> I* definitely think you should cut them in half.*


@rileypak
Thanks.  I'll remember that next time I have 1.


----------



## Saludable84

Morning Ladies! 

Rinsed out this indigo. 

Used 100g of indigo (16oz total mixture) with x1 backup. 

Used up one 16oz jar of NG Marshmallow conditioner x1-2 backup.


----------



## Saludable84

@NaturallyATLPCH how is your henna going? 

I think my hair is black


----------



## Golden75

Good morning!  No hair packages at all for me .  I think Curl Origin should be here tomorrow, I do not see a ship for SSI.  LRC is chillin in the warehouse in LA, and no ST.  I think my heat therapy caps shipped.  I should have several packages tomorrow, including non hair stuff. 

@IDareT'sHair Whats the nobuylowbuy dates again? You can def sign me up.


----------



## bajandoc86

Morning ladies! 

Question: 
I am currently 4 weeks in cornrows. My appointment is 10 days from now. Should I take down my cornrows and detangle prior to my trip to NY (this Thursday) and wear it out OR wig it and try to detangle all of it the night before I head to DC (next Wednesday)? Keep in mind I will be at a medical conference the entire time I am in NY with sessions from 7:30 till 5 pm. Plus I want to do some sightseeing etc at nights. However I am not sure how to manage my hair out in cold weather. 

I feel conflicted. On one hand I am scared of the shedding and dryness I got the last time I spent time in winter weather, but on the other hand I don't want to be rushing to detangle in a hotel room. 

Ahhh decisions decisions.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

I'm sure the northeast ladies will chime in @bajandoc86 . My lazy butt would Say wear the wig but you know lol...

I really do need to cowash this henna out.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

Saludable84 said:


> @NaturallyATLPCH how is your henna going?
> 
> I think my hair is black


I think the only reason mine won't get there is because of this amla powder but I really do need to get up and cowash this stuff out.
I will say I LOVE this stuff. It mixes well, spreads well, and the nasty scent dissipated as I was applying it. I'm using the henna, indigo, bhringraj, and amla mixture from Lakshmi's Cupboard. This will be my henna treatment from now on.


----------



## Golden75

bajandoc86 said:


> Morning ladies!
> 
> Question:
> I am currently 4 weeks in cornrows. My appointment is 10 days from now. Should I take down my cornrows and detangle prior to my trip to NY (this Thursday) and wear it out OR wig it and try to detangle all of it the night before I head to DC (next Wednesday)? Keep in mind I will be at a medical conference the entire time I am in NY with sessions from 7:30 till 5 pm. Plus I want to do some sightseeing etc at nights. However I am not sure how to manage my hair out in cold weather.
> 
> I feel conflicted. On one hand I am scared of the shedding and dryness I got the last time I spent time in winter weather, but on the other hand I don't want to be rushing to detangle in a hotel room.
> 
> Ahhh decisions decisions.



@bajandoc86 Hey!  I'm in NY.  I suggest, detangle now and wig it in NY.  This weather is unpredictable.  It's been chilly past few days, pouring rain a few days last week, and snow threats every week (nothing major).  Bring some turbans/slap caps/slouch caps if you have them for the weekend if you don't want to wear a wig lounging/sightseeing.


----------



## bajandoc86

Golden75 said:


> @bajandoc86 Hey!  I'm in NY.  I suggest, detangle now and wig it in NY.  This weather is unpredictable.  It's been chilly past few days, pouring rain a few days last week, and snow threats every week (nothing major).  Bring some turbans/slap caps/slouch caps if you have them for the weekend if you don't want to wear a wig lounging/sightseeing.



Thanks much! Ok my plan is that I will detangle thoroughly between now and Thursday, then put my hair in some big braids and wig it for the trip. That way I only have a light detangle to do right before I head to DC.


----------



## Pmpomatic

@bajandoc86 Are you presenting at this conference? I would wig it while doing conference activities then put on a slap cap while out and about like @Golden75 suggested. Try to keep your cornrows moisturized as possible. Once the conference is over, take the cornrows out and detangle.


----------



## flyygirlll2

@bajandoc86 I'm in the Northeast as well and agree with @Golden75 in regards to detangling before and wigging it. It's getting cold up here now so I think protective styling with the wig is better.


----------



## Saludable84

Hey @bajandoc86 in NYC. It's cold. I would suggest like the other ladies and detangle now and just wear the wig. Regardless, make sure your using good sealers. The weather is not only cold but it's dry.

If you got some QB, this would be the time to get happy with it.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

Okay so Lakshmi's Henna Blend is a staple.
It rinsed clear, it wasn't gritty, and my hair was soft, yet strong. Wow, wow, and wow. It is a VERY dark brown, exactly what I've been looking for.

And APB Blue Agave Cleansing conditioner to cleanse it out? WINNING.
I used it up, but I need that stuff in my stash! If she has another sale (or not) I'm definitely getting another one.

DCing now with the UCS under my soft bonnet dryer in Fruit Loops.


----------



## bajandoc86

Thank you so much for the advice ladies!


----------



## Saludable84

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> I think the only reason mine won't get there is because of this amla powder but I really do need to get up and cowash this stuff out.
> I will say I LOVE this stuff. It mixes well, spreads well, and the nasty scent dissipated as I was applying it. I'm using the henna, indigo, bhringraj, and amla mixture from Lakshmi's Cupboard. This will be my henna treatment from now on.



I have a cart with her stuff. I was just not impressed with her shipping as she is not far from me, but I'm promising myself to pull the trigger on her cart eventually. 

I mixed Amla and Brahmi with mine. So far, it's ok, but I hate seeing the pieces coming out when I'm twisting my hair.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

Saludable84 said:


> I have a cart with her stuff. I was just not impressed with her shipping as she is not far from me, but I'm promising myself to pull the trigger on her cart eventually.
> 
> I mixed Amla and Brahmi with mine. So far, it's ok, but I hate seeing the pieces coming out when I'm twisting my hair.



I agree with her shipping though, it's a little high. I'd have to purchase during a sale but I have quite a bit of this stuff so I'm good until another sale.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75 said:


> *LRC is chillin in the warehouse in LA. Whats the nobuylowbuy dates again? You can def sign me up.*


@Golden75
Hey G-Monneeee!

LRC Shake & Go is OOS.  It's suppose to be back In-Stock tomorrow (Monday)

The nolowbuy will resume 01/04/17 breaking for any MLK Sales and from MLK to V-Day (thanks for asking).


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Lawd...Why Folks be makin' me ack up!...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@rileypak 
Hey Gurl...What Mama doing? 

Her Hair? Her Nails? Her Facial? Her Pedicure?  A Body Exfoilation?  I'd be over there usin' up errthang!


----------



## rileypak

@IDareT'sHair

She's been trying to do a face mask for the past few days but last night she was hinting that she wanted to do a peel instead. 
Asking me if the peel burned, how my skin feels during the peel, does it make me my skin feel dry or feel oilier, what kind of results am I getting, do the results last...she not slick


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> *She's been trying to do a face mask for the past few days but last night she was hinting that she wanted to do a peel instead. *
> *Asking me if the peel burned, how my skin feels during the peel, does it make me my skin feel dry or feel oilier, what kind of results am I getting, do the results last...she not slick *


@rileypak
You betta' help Mama get her Skin on Shine.  Let her get her Peel On.

And anythang else she wanna do over there.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@rileypak
Err..Um...what she think about your Stash?

OT: I feel like buyin' something.


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak
> You betta' help mama get her Skin on Shine.  Let her get her Peel On.
> 
> And anythang else she wanna do over there.



I do but that's the problem. Now she spoilt.
Not spoiled, but spoilt


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak
> Err..Um...what she think about your Stash?



She already knows the deal 
She don't say a thing and just move stuff out the way when she needs to


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> *She don't say a thing and just move stuff out the way when she needs to*


@rileypak


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> I do but that's the problem.* Now she spoilt.*
> *Not spoiled, but spoilt*


@rileypak 
But WOW!  Can you blame her?  That's U-lta over there!


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

Soooo I need something just a tad bit more moisturizing after my henna treatment. The UCS made it soft but didn't give me that wow factor this time. I may need to do a mid week DC.


----------



## bajandoc86

Pmpomatic said:


> @bajandoc86 Are you presenting at this conference?



No I'm there as an International Scholar. I am excited to learn, see what's new and explore NYC while I am at it


----------



## Pmpomatic

bajandoc86 said:


> No I'm there as an International Scholar. I am excited to learn, see what's new and explore NYC while I am at it



That sounds interesting. I hope you enjoy the conference and NYC. Due to cost, I usually only stay 1-2 nights but I will stay longer when I go to conferences this upcoming year.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

I decided to use Renpure's Coconut Styling gel to give my twists a little hold. Well my hair felt so dry and jacked up was it was drying I had to rewash and DC ALL OVER AGAIN. I am so paranoid about a set back I don't think I want to go stash shopping anymore, I just want to use what I know works.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> *Well my hair felt so dry and jacked up was it was drying I had to rewash and DC ALL OVER AGAIN. I am so paranoid about a set back I don't think I want to go stash shopping anymore, I just want to use what I know works.*


@NaturallyATLPCH
I hate when I have to do this.  It's primarily for the Itchies tho'


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I did end up snatching up a Komaza Scalp Butter.  I pulled out my B/Up but cannot remember what I did with the other one?

I also put together a little box for Che and hope to get it in the mail sometime this week.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

IDareT'sHair said:


> @NaturallyATLPCH
> I hate when I have to do this.  It's primarily for the Itchies tho'


It's been a LONG TIME since I had to do this. It really irritated me!


----------



## rileypak

I saw some DCs in the main fridge I didn't recognize 
I need to pull everything out and update the inventory I see


----------



## Aggie

We just had a 5 hour island wide black-out. This one was a short one though. I remember the last one was probably 12+ hours long. I'm almost used to them now. We have been getting one at least once everyday for the last 3 days. It's really frustrating too. I am so glad the power is on again but no telling when it will be gone again and for how long.


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak
> But WOW!  Can you blame her?  That's U-lta over there!



I don't blame her cause if it was reversed, I'd be in all her stuff. All up in her stuff 
I never get mad...I just sigh and hand her a jar or bottle or pack of whatever and add whatever it is to the reup list. 

She spoilt but she my spoilt thang & I lub her


----------



## rileypak

@Aggie


----------



## Aggie

rileypak said:


> I don't blame her cause if it was reversed, I'd be in all her stuff. All up in her stuff
> I never get mad...I just sigh and hand her a jar or bottle or pack of whatever and add whatever it is to the reup list.
> 
> She spoilt but she my spoilt thang & I lub her


Awww, that's so adorable. I'm sure she's crazy about you too.


----------



## Aggie

rileypak said:


> @Aggie


@rileypak 

Thanks hon.  I couldn't wait for the power to come back on to check what my sistas are doing up in here. My phone has data but it was freaking out so I couldn't get online and post anything before now.


----------



## Aggie

I used the CJ Curl Queen Hair Stlying Gel today on damp hair and let me tell you, I love it. IT defined my curls on contact and I waited for it to dry to see whether or not it would get that crunchy feeling - surprise, surprise - It did not. I love it, I love it a lot.


----------



## rileypak

So anybody heard of Curls Dynasty? 
I'm intrigued by their Pumpkin Mint Deep Treatment Mask...


----------



## Saludable84

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak
> Err..Um...what she think about your Stash?
> 
> OT: I feel like buyin' something.



Get it out your system now. I know I am.


----------



## Saludable84

rileypak said:


> So anybody heard of Curls Dynasty?
> I'm intrigued by their Pumpkin Mint Deep Treatment Mask...



Is that in a pink and white jar?


----------



## Saludable84

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> Soooo I need something just a tad bit more moisturizing after my henna treatment. The UCS made it soft but didn't give me that wow factor this time. I may need to do a mid week DC.



I used NG Marshmallow. It's left me feeling a bit better than ok, but I feel as if I should have gone with my original instinct and use SM Manuka Honey. 

I left the conditioner on for 3 hours under a plastic cap and microfiber towel and it still felt slightly better than ok.


----------



## Saludable84

Aggie said:


> We just had a 5 hour island wide black-out. This one was a short one though. I remember the last one was probably 12+ hours long. I'm almost used to them now. We have been getting one at least once everyday for the last 3 days. It's really frustrating too. I am so glad the power is on again but no telling when it will be gone again and for how long.



Is this effects from the hurricane?


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

Saludable84 said:


> I used NG Marshmallow. It's left me feeling a bit better than ok, but I feel as if I should have gone with my original instinct and use SM Manuka Honey.
> 
> I left the conditioner on for 3 hours under a plastic cap and microfiber towel and it still felt slightly better than ok.


This worked really well when I used it a while back, the SM Manuka Honey mask. I know I don't need another DC, but I will be revisiting this soon.


----------



## rileypak

Saludable84 said:


> Is that in a pink and white jar?



Looks like a clear jar with a purple label


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Saludable84 said:


> *Get it out your system now. I know I am.*


@Saludable84
I did. 

I picked up a Jar of Komaza Scalp Butter.

I did end up finding the one I was lookin' for, so I could put my b/up back up.

Now I can't find my CTDG that just same.  I am doing too much. 

Got too much stuff.  Don't remember opening it?

I forgot about: Cream & Coco and Kreysol Essence (or whatever its called).


----------



## Saludable84

rileypak said:


> Looks like a clear jar with a purple label



There are so many "curls" lines I can't keep up. 

I have not tried that one. I will not go back to that website


----------



## Saludable84

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Saludable84
> I did.
> 
> I picked up a Jar of Komaza Scalp Butter.
> 
> I did end up finding the one I was lookin' for, so I could put my b/up back up.
> 
> *Now I can't find my CTDG that just same. * I am doing too much.
> 
> Got too much stuff.  Don't remember opening it?
> 
> I forgot about: Cream & Coco and *Kreysol Essence (or whatever its called)*.



I'm going to act like I didn't read that about my beloved QB. That makes me sad. Her 16oz is still sold out. I'll check again but I'm stuck as to why. 

Oh, and I had a Pal open a dispute with pay.pal over KE because she ordered last Sunday (same day I did on ama.zon) and no updates. Emailed them a few times no response. She was going to wait until tomorrow to open the dispute. I told her she gave them enough time. 

I'm not sure what their fulfillment is, but based on her and you, I will never order from them directly. Great product, not so great vendor.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Saludable84 said:


> *I had a Pal open a dispute with pay.pal over KE because she ordered last Sunday (same day I did on ama.zon) and no updates. Emailed them a few times no response. She was going to wait until tomorrow to open the dispute. I told her she gave them enough time.  I'm not sure what their fulfillment is, but based on her and you, I will never order from them directly. Great product, not so great vendor.*


@Saludable84 
I had forgotten I purchased it until I started looking for my email from QB to make sure I received it and came across KE. 

I'll give them to the end of the week.

I also haven't heard from Cream & Coco yet either and for that matter Mr. Bel Nouvo.


----------



## Saludable84

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Saludable84
> I had forgotten I purchased it until I started looking for my email from QB to make sure I received it and came across KE.
> 
> I'll give them to the end of the week.
> 
> I also haven't heard from Cream & Coco yet either and for that matter Mr. Bel Nouvo.



Why these people wait for the holid.ays to show their


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@NaturallyATLPCH
Hopefully, I'll get my Jakeala tomorrow.  Now I wish I would have gotten the Pre-Poo.

Maybe I'll pick it up her next Sale? 

I may also get my J. Monique Naturals too.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Saludable84 said:


> *Why these people wait for the holid.ays to show their *


@Saludable84
They prolly all got slammed.  They took so long to post anything.

But that could have been a Sales Strategy on all their part??

So folks went wild.


----------



## Saludable84

Ship ship on APB and Sarenzo. Got my GC for Sarenzo too


----------



## IDareT'sHair

It looks like my Curl Origin is here and I guess should be delivered tomorrow.


----------



## Saludable84

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Saludable84
> They prolly all got slammed.  They took so long to post anything.
> 
> But that could have been a Sales Strategy on all their part??
> 
> So folks went wild.



This is true. I agree with the extra week then.

I went back to make a cart with Sarenzo and the site said they were closed 

DB was closed too, but when I ordered, regular fulfillment was just opening again after the BF fulfillment.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Saludable84
Yeah, they are closed until the next Sale December 16-18 and stuff will ship on the 19th (so their response to my email said).


----------



## rileypak

I'm going to have a ton of packages come in tomorrow (mostly skin). I need to write down what all is scheduled to arrive so I don't forget anything...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> I'm going to have a ton of packages come in tomorrow (mostly skin). *I need to write down what all is scheduled to arrive so I don't forget anything...*


@rileypak
So Do I, but that's to much like right......

Lawd...Wait until Mama see all them packages coming in tomorrow


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak
> So Do I, but that's to much like right......
> 
> Lawd...Wait until Mama see all them packages coming in tomorrow


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


>


@rileypak


----------



## Saludable84

rileypak said:


> I'm going to have a ton of packages come in tomorrow (mostly skin). I need to write down what all is scheduled to arrive so I don't forget anything...



I made a list. Does that mean I keep track of it? 

Ok.


----------



## Aggie

Saludable84 said:


> Is this effects from the hurricane?


Actually yes. It's been really bad since then. I'm kinda getting used to it now but it is really negatively affecting the businesses over here. So sad


----------



## Aggie

rileypak said:


> So anybody heard of Curls Dynasty?
> I'm intrigued by their Pumpkin Mint Deep Treatment Mask...


I just got an email from the Mane Objective talking about this product. Sounds very interesting.


----------



## rileypak

So I bought two carts of skin.care stuff this morning.
Momma dipped in my new stuff so I had to go ahead and get her her own stash


----------



## Saludable84

rileypak said:


> So I bought two carts of skin.care stuff this morning.
> Momma dipped in ny new stuff so I had to go ahead and get her her own stash



It was inevitable.


----------



## Aggie

J. Monique is still having her 50% off sale. I'm thinking of getting a few things. Any suggestions will be appreciated. Please let me know which products she has that are awesome. I really want to try some of her conditioners and cleansers. If there are any stylers that you like, please list them as well. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Saludable84

Only waiting for Jakeala to ship


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

Should get SSI tomorrow
Jakeala is in route
Got a shipping notification from Sarenzo, order 1 of 3


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

Going back to FACE Naturals site


----------



## rileypak

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> Going back to FACE Naturals site


----------



## Shay72

Sarenzo has arrived. She sent two samples too: vava vanilla creamy oil and sweet potato & brown sugar soap. SSI says its "out for delivery" which means at this point may not be delivered until tomorrow. We shall see.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My Curl Origin and Jakeala both arrived today!

Still waiting on:
J.Monique Naturals
Replacement for LRC
Kreyol Essence
Cream & Coco
CurlMart x2
Bel Nouvo
My Honey Child *got shipping notice today*


----------



## Shay72

Welp the mailman just dropped off SSI. He said they had to go back and pick up more packages. Damn! 

Oh yeah I got a ticket in my Sarenzo box. I don't remember what that means.


----------



## Saludable84

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> Going back to FACE Naturals site



I hate you


----------



## Saludable84

Received 4 packages today. Left them there to gauge DH reaction. Looks like I'll be hiding Sarenzo and APB  when they come in. 

Fed.Ex left my package waiting for me at the doe. I should report it lost, but I've already got my Not Today Satan button running since this morning. 

I need to go open these goodies.


----------



## Aggie

Okay look like J Monique is out since no one answered my request. I'll wait until I hear reviews from here before I purchase anything from her.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

So Siamese Twists Essential Hair Cream II saved my hair. It is very soft and very moisturized, even paired with a gel. My twist out fro is on point lol...I don't want definition, just a tangle free fro.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

Oh @rileypak and @Saludable84 
*The Superfruit Toner is the BOMB.*


----------



## rileypak

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> Oh @rileypak and @Saludable84
> *The Superfruit Toner is the BOMB.*


----------



## IDareT'sHair

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> *So Siamese Twists Essential Hair Cream II saved my hair. It is very soft and very moisturized, even paired with a gel. My twist out fro is on point lol...I don't want definition, just a tangle free fro. *


@NaturallyATLPCH 
I almost pulled out my Sweet Potatoe Hair Crème, but decided not to. 

I still need to try the Raspberry Henna Hair Crème and the Marjacua or whatever it's called.

I wonder when she's going to offer a Sale?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@NaturallyATLPCH
Have you tried the Siamese Twist Raspberry Henna yet?


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

IDareT'sHair said:


> @NaturallyATLPCH
> I almost pulled out my Sweet Potatoe Hair Crème, but decided not to.
> 
> I still need to try the Raspberry Henna Hair Crème and the Marjacua or whatever it's called.
> 
> I wonder when she's going to offer a Sale?


I wonder too. Fortunately for me, since a little goes a LONG way, this jar will last me until she decides to have a sale .


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

IDareT'sHair said:


> @NaturallyATLPCH
> Have you tried the Siamese Twist Raspberry Henna yet?


Um...nope .


----------



## IDareT'sHair

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> *I wonder too. Fortunately for me, since a little goes a LONG way, this jar will last me until she decides to have a sale .*


@NaturallyATLPCH
Is she still open?


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

IDareT'sHair said:


> @NaturallyATLPCH
> Is she still open?


She is. Same raggedy stuff on her site.
*although I do want to try that Cupuacu Carrot Hair Lotion*


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Saludable84
Just got ship ship from Kreyol Essence


----------



## IDareT'sHair

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> *She is. Same raggedy stuff on her site.  ***although I do want to try that Cupuacu Carrot Hair Lotion**



@NaturallyATLPCH
Wonder waz up wid her?


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Saludable84
> Just got ship ship from Kreyol Essence


What chu get from there @IDareT'sHair


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

IDareT'sHair said:


> @NaturallyATLPCH
> Wonder waz up wid her?


I'm not sure. Hopefully she'll pull it together for next year. This will cause me to hoard that Essential II.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> I'm not sure. Hopefully she'll pull it together for next year. *This will cause me to hoard that Essential II.*


@NaturallyATLPCH
IKR? 

And I hate doing that.  

I'd be so 'ticked' right now if I didn't have that Family Size Sweet Potatoe in my stash and couldn't get my hands on it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@MileHighDiva 
How long are we gone give LRC to see when they plan on shipping our replacement?  If I don't hear something from them by Wednesday, I'm contacting them.


----------



## Saludable84

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> Oh @rileypak and @Saludable84
> *The Superfruit Toner is the BOMB.*


----------



## Saludable84

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Saludable84
> Just got ship ship from Kreyol Essence



I hope it's speedy. I think you'll like it regardless.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> *What chu get from there *


@NaturallyATLPCH
Haitian Black Castor Oil


----------



## rileypak

Evening ladies!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Saludable84 said:


> I hope it's speedy.* I think you'll like it regardless.*


@Saludable84
Yes...I've had it before.


----------



## Saludable84

IDareT'sHair said:


> @NaturallyATLPCH
> Wonder waz up wid her?



@NaturallyATLPCH i keep checking in on her. I will message her hopefully by weeks ends. She just said last time that she was getting things in order and hoped to have stuff up soon.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> *Evening ladies!*


@rileypak

What you get in the mail today?


----------



## Saludable84

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Saludable84
> Yes...I've had it before.



I'm glad I pulled the trigger on this one. I want to try it next wash day.

Yesterday, I twisted my hair on the way to brunch in the car, so I figured yesterday wasn't the best time to try it


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Saludable84 said:


> *Yesterday, I twisted my hair on the way to brunch in the car, so I figured yesterday wasn't the best time to try it*


@Saludable84
This made me bust out laffin'


----------



## IDareT'sHair

*cough* Made another "small" purchase from J. Monique Naturals Fiddy Percent off Sale.


----------



## MileHighDiva

IDareT'sHair said:


> @MileHighDiva
> How long are we gone give LRC to see when they plan on shipping our replacement?  If I don't hear something from them by Wednesday, I'm contacting them.


Okay, I'll follow your lead.  If they received their new supply today per their communiques with you, it should ship tomorrow or Wednesday, correct?

I was only told ASAP.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

MileHighDiva said:


> *Okay, I'll follow your lead.  If they received their new supply today per their communiques with you, it should ship tomorrow or Wednesday, correct?  I was only told ASAP.*


@MileHighDiva
Yes.  I was told a new shipment would be coming in today.

So yes, I think we should be first on their list to receive our replacements.

However, I just told @Golden75 the other day, they ran out.  So, I hope they still don't have a bunch of outstanding orders to fill before we get ours?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

The Komaza I bought yesterday Shipped!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

TODAY:
Kreyol Essence Ship Ship
My Honey Child Ship Ship
Komaza Ship Ship

STILL WAITING TO HEAR FROM:
Bel Nouvo
Cream & Coco
APB


----------



## MileHighDiva

@IDareT'sHair, I'm curious, why they haven't marked it OOS on their website?  Hmpf!


----------



## MileHighDiva

Waiting on:
APB
Jakeala
Replacement LRC


----------



## IDareT'sHair

MileHighDiva said:


> *I'm curious, why they haven't marked it OOS on their website?  Hmpf!*


@MileHighDiva
Cause they still takin' orders!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

MileHighDiva said:


> *Waiting on:
> APB*
> Jakeala
> Replacement LRC


@MileHighDiva
Just remembered I'm waiting on this too.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

IDareT'sHair said:


> @MileHighDiva
> Just remembered I'm waiting on this too.


Yeah, we know it's gone be a minute.


----------



## rileypak

@IDareT'sHair 
Didn't have time to pick them up today. Tomorrow I'll have to swing by with my giant bag


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Just received ship ship on both CM Orders.


----------



## BrownBetty

IDareT'sHair said:


> Just received ship ship on both CM Orders.



Got mine too!


----------



## Shay72

Only waiting on Jakeala now.


----------



## Saludable84

Shay72 said:


> Only waiting on Jakeala now.



Ditto


----------



## flyygirlll2

Good Morning!

Ship ship from Jakeala. Currently waiting on APB, Cream & Coco, Camille Rose Naturals, Target (Nexxus Emergencee), and one of my other orders from MUAC.  

USPS is pissing me  off because both packages for MUAC were out for delivery yesterday but only one was delivered .  They haven't updated it either. If I don't hear anything from Cream & Coco by this week, I'm going to email her.


----------



## rileypak

Morning everyone! 

I completely forgot about Cream & Coco and Soultanicals (although I wasn't planning to see anything from ST until late December).


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Hey divas
I'm still waiting on Jakeala, APB & ST. I think Curl Origin is on it's way but I'll have to check.

When does the no/low buy start again, I need to get my Komaza before that starts.


----------



## rileypak

Packages picked up: Sarenzo, SSI, HoBW, Glow Recipe, and Bubble & Bee Organics

@curlyhersheygirl starts on Jan. 4 I think...
I should grab some Komaza too.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

good morning ladies!

 I received my curl origin, Shescentit and Samsbeauty yesterday.  Shipping from Jakeala today, just waiting on Camille rose.

I'll be placing a APB order because Im going into crochet braid and only have one bottle of leave in on hand.


----------



## Saludable84

Ship ship from Jakeala


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

rileypak said:


> Packages picked up: Sarenzo, SSI, HoBW, Glow Recipe, and Bubble & Bee Organics
> 
> @curlyhersheygirl starts on Jan. 4 I think...
> I should grab some Komaza too.


@rileypak 
Thanks sis. I'm still on the fence about Komaza because I don't think I'll use any of it until maybe mid January.


----------



## rileypak

curlyhersheygirl said:


> @rileypak
> Thanks sis. I'm still on the fence about Komaza because I don't think I'll use any of it until maybe mid January.



I need to reup on the exfoliator since I've started using it every wash day. Momma has fallen in like with the Jojoba Hemp Butter so I need to grab some more for both of us. Might try the Califia leave in too...


----------



## Beamodel

I haven't heard a word on shipping from: 
Hairveda
SSI
Henna Sooq

Sarenzo will ship soon 
APB shipping


----------



## flyygirlll2

@rileypak @Saludable84 MUAC is having a 30% off flash sale today until 3:00 pm EST. Code is flash5


----------



## Shay72

I got a shipping notice from Jakeala.


----------



## bajandoc86

Got shipping notice from ST. I am aware that means nothing. Smh.

On another note, hair is detangled, nails are done and just need to go to my wax appy and your girl is ready to go!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *Hey divas
> I'm still waiting on Jakeala, APB & ST. *I think Curl Origin is on it's way but I'll have to check.
> *When does the no/low buy start again,* I need to get my Komaza before that starts.


@curlyhersheygirl

And Bel Nouvo?

We start back 01/04/17 and we break on MLK Day.  Then MLK Day until V-Day!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My J.Monique came today. 

I convo'ed BN and they said it would ship tomorrow.

I placed another small order with J.Monique....


----------



## IDareT'sHair

bajandoc86 said:


> Got shipping notice from ST. *I am aware that means nothing. Smh.  On another note, hair is detangled, nails are done and just need to go to my wax appy and your girl is ready to go!*


@bajandoc86
Humpf.  Shole Don't.

YAY!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> I need to reup on the exfoliator since I've started using it every wash day. M*omma has fallen in like with the Jojoba Hemp Butter so I need to grab some more for both of us. Might try the Califia leave in too...*


@rileypak
Hmphf.  Don't be tryna' blame yo' stuff on Momma.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> *starts on Jan. 4 I think...*
> I should grab some Komaza too.


@rileypak
Pffft.  You know it start Jan. 4....


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Forgot I placed an order also with Bekura.


----------



## rileypak

Picked up Beauty Bakerie package

@IDareT'sHair
She did fall in like with it! Took my jar of Jojoba Hemp and it's sitting politely on top of her toiletries bag. She not even trying to hide that she's claimed it as her own


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak
> Pffft.  You know it start Jan. 4....


----------



## bajandoc86

My appt with Reniece has been shifted to my second to last day in the US. Smh. What a waste of a flat iron, I am quite peeved about it. But I really want it straight and get a good trim so I will have to suck it up. Bleh.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> *Took my jar of Jojoba Hemp and it's sitting politely on top of her toiletries bag. She not even trying to hide that she's claimed it as her own*


@rileypak
Good For Her.  Hmphf.  I'd be takin' x1 of errthang.

And you'd still have 3/4/5/6 50-11


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


>


@rileypak 
You know it do.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My Curl Junkie came from CM today.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@rileypak
What all are you & _Momma_ waiting on?

I am still waiting on:
MHC
APB
Bekura
Kreyol Essence
Bel Nouvo
Curlmart #3
Komaza
J. Monique Naturals
Cream & Coco
Bath Unwind x4 Phytophanere


----------



## rileypak

@IDareT'sHair 

WE are waiting on:
Cream & Coco
Soultanicals
_x2 Missha_
_x2 Memebox_
_Peach & Lily_
_Skin.Store_
_Innisfree_
_Soko Glam_


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> *WE *are waiting on:
> Cream & Coco
> Soultanicals
> _x2 Missha_
> _x2 Memebox_
> _Peach & Lily_
> _Skin.Store_
> _Innisfree_
> _Soko Glam_


@rileypak
Got that right!


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak
> Got that right!



Absolutely! She waiting on just as much out of those orders except the Soultanicals


----------



## Aggie

My Naturelle Grow products are at the courier ready for pick up. I don't have the time to go and get the package yet though .


----------



## BrownBetty

I got ssi and muac today. I haven't opened up my boxes yet.
I need to take my crochets out and wash my hair. I don't feel like it though.‎


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I misplaced my Slap Cap. (still in package).  I don't remember where I stuck it.

I hope I didn't accidentally throw it out.


----------



## Saludable84

flyygirlll2 said:


> @rileypak @Saludable84 MUAC is having a 30% off flash sale today until 3:00 pm EST. Code is flash5



I missed it. Better off  because I still have a cart open. 

And every time I make a cart, the prices get higher.


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Golden75
> Hey G-Monneeee!
> 
> LRC Shake & Go is OOS.  It's suppose to be back In-Stock tomorrow (Monday)
> 
> The nolowbuy will resume 01/04/17 breaking for any MLK Sales and from MLK to V-Day (thanks for asking).



@IDareT'sHair  My joint still ain't move. Got SSI, Curl Origin, Heat Therapy wraps.  Waiting on LRC and ST


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75 said:


> *My joint still ain't move*. Got SSI, Curl Origin, Heat Therapy wraps.  *Waiting on LRC *and ST


@Golden75
I haven't heard a word either about my Replacement.


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Golden75
> I haven't heard a word either about my Replacement.



@IDareT'sHair   Were you able to transfer it from the broken bottle?


----------



## Golden75

I have a 20% Ulta coupon.  I need to see what I want.  I saw Kenra has a cleansing conditioner.  I haven't used Kenra in years. It was one of the first lines I purchased after I joined the board, and the rest if PJ history.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75 said:


> Were you able to transfer it from the broken bottle?


@Golden75
I ended up finding a large Spray Bottle to put it in.  But I didn't want to do that.

I also poured some into the 12oz bottle I'm currently using.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75 said:


> I have a 20% Ulta coupon.  I need to see what I want.  I saw Kenra has a cleansing conditioner.  I haven't used Kenra in years. *It was one of the first lines I purchased after I joined the board, and the rest if PJ history.*


@Golden75 
Gurl....errrthang turn into PJ History. That's the story of our lives.


----------



## bajandoc86

Wondering where are the rest of the 2017 challenges because they are usually up by now. I can't host any because 2017 is my final yr of residency and your girl is gonna be swamped. Plus I am a terrible host. It is what it is.


----------



## Saludable84

Morning!

@bajandoc86 they are slowly trickling in.


----------



## Shay72

J Monique's Irish Moss & Cocoa with a plastic cap for 30 minutes followed by oil layered on top with a plastic cap for an additional 30 minutes is a huge hit for my hair. My leave in was Oyin's Juices & Berries followed by DB's Coconut & Lemongrass Transitioning Cream as my moisturizer. Nice springy & bouncy curls .


----------



## rileypak

Evening everyone!!!


----------



## bajandoc86

rileypak said:


> Evening everyone!!!



Hey hun! What's up?

I'm here on 24 hr call watching one of the nurses' son run amok in the lunchroom. He's a terror, ugh.


----------



## rileypak

bajandoc86 said:


> Hey hun! What's up?
> 
> I'm here on 24 hr call watching one of the nurses' son run amok in the lunchroom. He's a terror, ugh.



Oh my....


----------



## Saludable84

rileypak said:


> Evening everyone!!!


Evening! 

@bajandoc86   Childcare at its finest!


----------



## Saludable84

Ship ship from Darcy's Botanicals and Rescue Spa


----------



## MileHighDiva

@IDareT'sHair 
Have you had any follow-up from Mr. LRC?  It's COB in Cali.  I haven't.
Hmpf!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@MileHighDiva 
I contacted him yesterday and have not received a response. 

I know @Golden75 and probably others are still waiting on their orders and I didn't want our replacements to get lost in the shuffle.

I will email him again and if I don't hear something from him by Friday, I am filing a PP Dispute and be done with it. (Lawd.....I hope I didn't put that on a card and not via PP)


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My CM came today.  They shipped my Oyin Hair Dew and BSP in separate boxes. *shrugs*


----------



## Golden75

My LRC showed up.  However the track still hasn't budged. It was in an envelope, and the bottle was tightly bubbled wrapped.  I didn't take wrap off but it looks fine. I hope another magically appears


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

Hi ladies! My SheScentIt and Jakeala orders arrived today.


----------



## bajandoc86

@rileypak @Saludable84 

Please tell me why she is allowing him to run all over with only his socks on...no shoes....in a room adjacent to ICU. Where people walk in and out from ICU.....where all the antibiotic-resistant germs are....

Fix. It.


----------



## MileHighDiva

Golden75 said:


> My LRC showed up.  However the track still hasn't budged. It was in an envelope, and the bottle was tightly bubbled wrapped.  I didn't take wrap off but it looks fine. I hope another magically appears


It was still in an envelope?  They still haven't learned!  What date did it ship?


----------



## MileHighDiva

bajandoc86 said:


> @rileypak @Saludable84
> 
> Please tell me why she is allowing him to run all over with only his socks on...no shoes....in a room adjacent to ICU. Where people walk in and out from ICU.....where all the antibiotic-resistant germs are....
> 
> Fix. It.


Isn't that against hospital policy? That's a potential liability issue.


----------



## Saludable84

Finished one 12oz jar of SM Manuka Honey x1 backup. 

No conditioner in the shower


----------



## bajandoc86

MileHighDiva said:


> Isn't that against hospital policy? That's a potential liability issue.



Of course. After I made a very loud comment about it, THEN she made him
put his shoes on. Pure slackness. She stays having him in the lounge areas  knowing his disobedient butt keeps trying to go where he shouldn't. So aggravating.


----------



## Saludable84

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> Hi ladies! My SheScentIt and Jakeala orders arrived today.



I got 3 notices today.


----------



## Saludable84

bajandoc86 said:


> @rileypak @Saludable84
> 
> Please tell me why she is allowing him to run all over with only his socks on...no shoes....in a room adjacent to ICU. Where people walk in and out from ICU.....where all the antibiotic-resistant germs are....
> 
> Fix. It.



But she's a nurse. She should still know better. 

Get a switch for each of them.


----------



## MileHighDiva

bajandoc86 said:


> Of course. After I made a very loud comment about it, THEN she made him
> put his shoes on. Pure slackness. She stays having him in the lounge areas  knowing his disobedient butt keeps trying to go where he shouldn't. So aggravating.





Saludable84 said:


> But she's a nurse. She should still know better.
> 
> Get a switch for each of them.


If she's on the clock he should be at home.  At least, she didn't call in...I guess


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75 said:


> My LRC showed up.  However the track still hasn't budged. It was in an envelope, and the bottle was tightly bubbled wrapped.  I didn't take wrap off but it looks fine. *I hope another magically appears*


@Golden75
I know you do Gurl!

That joint ain't cheap!  Glad it arrived in tact.


----------



## bajandoc86

MileHighDiva said:


> If she's on the clock he should be at home.  At least, she didn't call in...I guess



You know it.


----------



## KinksAndInk

bajandoc86 said:


> @rileypak @Saludable84
> 
> Please tell me why she is allowing him to run all over with only his socks on...no shoes....in a room adjacent to ICU. Where people walk in and out from ICU.....where all the antibiotic-resistant germs are....
> 
> Fix. It.


I'm shocked at what people do in hospitals. I see patients and family members walk all through the halls and down to the cafeteria in just socks. And surprisingly I was in the operating room yesterday and the surgeon took her shoes off and did the entire surgery in her socks. I wanted to be like time out ma'am your in a sterile field. What are you doing?? Folks just nasty


----------



## bajandoc86

Boarded my flight luvvies!

Hope y'all have a great day. Be back in the thread in a few.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

So my Sarenzo came today. I had two remaing orders and it looks like they combined some items in this shipment. I am missing several soaps and luckily nothing was busted or spilled because all of these things were once again thrown in a mailing box with no bubble wrap. I am contacting customer service. This might be my last time dealing with them if this isn't resolved.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My MHC arrived today and my Phytophanere from the UK.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Lawd.  Get you some Jakeala moisture punch hair and body butter stat


Even my hands are soft and supple after applying some to my hair tonight.  Take a look at the ingredients.  

Wow!  Its yummy.  Im tempted to place another order but Im about to go into a protective style 

No aloe.  No shea.  No coconut.  Emu oil!!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

shawnyblazes said:


> *Lawd.  Get you some Jakeala moisture punch hair and body butter stat  Even my hands are soft and supple after applying some to my hair tonight.  Take a look at the ingredients.  Wow!  Its yummy.  Im tempted to place another order but Im about to go into a protective style
> No aloe.  No shea.  No coconut.  Emu oil!!!*


@shawnyblazes
I haven't seen this product?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I have a couple slaps in a cart.


----------



## Saludable84

PO could not find my Sarenzo out of all my packages. I'm going to email them and ensure this package is insured. 

Now, I have to call tomorrow 50-11 times to speak with the person was helping me so she can find my package and I can't stand in line for 40 minutes for them to give me my package.


----------



## Saludable84

IDareT'sHair said:


> I have a couple slaps in a cart.



$10 off and free shipping


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

IDareT'sHair said:


> @shawnyblazes
> I haven't seen this product?



https://www.etsy.com/listing/294763991/moisture-punch-hair-body-cream-emu


----------



## Saludable84




----------



## IDareT'sHair

@shawnyblazes
What 'scent' did you get?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My J.Monique shipped.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Saludable84 

Imma need one of ya'll to contact Cream & Coco and ask them where our stuff at!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Saludable84
Nice APB Eye Candy


----------



## Beamodel

APB arrived today 

Ship notices from 
SSI 
Hairveda 
Nothing from Henna Sooq yet 

Used up SSI Cranberry cocktail. X1 backup, will repurchase at some point.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Beamodel
Nice!

I am still waiting on:
LRC *replacement*
Bel Nouvo
APB
Kreyol Essence
Bekura Beauty
J.Monique (just shipped)


----------



## MileHighDiva

I'm waiting on:
APB
Jakeala (shipped today)
MUAC (shipped today)
LRC Replacement 
Save Your Do GymWrap Replacement (shipped Monday)


----------



## Golden75

MileHighDiva said:


> It was still in an envelope?  They still haven't learned!  What date did it ship?



Label printed 11/30 with 2 day service. It was supposed to be here 12/3


----------



## Golden75

Waiting on ST.  That's it for hair.  I pick up PM The conditioner, detangler, and amapaui poo (prob spelled wrong) from Ulta.


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair said:


> I have a couple slaps in a cart.



@IDareT'sHair are slaps on sale?  I got some requests after my cousins saw mine


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

Update: Deep in the bottom of the box was a note that said my soaps would be shipped separately because the system allowed me to order more than what was available .

I have enough freakin Sarenzo until the cows come home.

The only things I'm waiting on now are APB and my skin care order from Keeping Forever Young (the cleanser was on back orderorder).


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75 said:


> @IDareT'sHair are slaps on sale?  I got some requests after my cousins saw mine


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Golden75
30% Off  & Free Shipping $50.00 Code = 30OFF


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

So I'm using the APB Refresher Spray tonight to help retwist. I love the slip.
However, I noticed Hydrolized Wheat Protein on the bottom in the ingredients list. I need to go back and look at the ingredients on her site because it sholl hasn't been in there. When did she sneak that in there?


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> So I'm using the APB Refresher Spray tonight to help retwist. I love the slip.
> However, I noticed Hydrolized Wheat Protein on the bottom in the ingredients list. I need to go back and look at the ingredients on her site because it sholl hasn't been in there. When did she sneak that in there?


Update: It is not on the ingredients list on the site. I'm going to check the others I have and if it's in there, I'm going to bring it to her attention. So far my hair hasn't felt bad, it has actually felt quite soft but you know...don't want to get protein overload. I'll probably use it strictly for my buns and protective styles.


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Golden75
> 30% Off  & Free Shipping $50.00 Code = 30OFF


Thanks. 2 black slaps ordered for da cuzzins


----------



## bajandoc86

Hey y'all! How are you ladies doing?


----------



## rileypak

*Used up*
x1 Soultanicals Pumpkin Detox Mask (x1 backup, two coming at some point, likely won't be repurchasing so I'm going make it count)

Evening ladies! 
Currently sitting under the dryer with APB Pumpkin Seed Moisturizing Mask in and watching The Get Down. It's been two weeks since I've done my hair so it's time for some pampering.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@rileypak
Hey Sis.......

So *cough* is Momma doing her Hurr too?


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak
> Hey Sis.......
> 
> So *cough* is Momma doing her Hurr too?





Not in this life. She is a salon goer til she can't go no more. Then she'll probably make me learn how to curl her hair or have me find somebody that will come to her


----------



## BrownBetty

Hey ladies!

SSI and Muac came.

Waiting on APB, CM, and MUAC.

I washed and con my hair yesterday.  I used APB blue agave spray, SSI cranberry leave in, Oyin leave in, and Jakeala silky oil.  My hair felt so moist even after the light blow out.

These are all keepers.  I need to reup the APB spray.  Next sale.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@BrownBetty

Evening Ms. Lady!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@rileypak @BrownBetty
I just bought x3 Jars of NW21 Cream.  I hope it doesn't make my Scalp itch.


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak @BrownBetty
> I just bought x3 Jars of NW21 Cream.  I hope it doesn't make my Scalp itch.



I hope not either


----------



## BrownBetty

IDareT'sHair said:


> @BrownBetty
> 
> Evening Ms. Lady!



Hi @IDareT'sHair!!!


----------



## BrownBetty

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak @BrownBetty
> I just bought x3 Jars of NW21 Cream.  I hope it doesn't make my Scalp itch.



I hope not too!  I went to look for the spray today the shop didn't have it.  I have 1 more spot to visit if they don't have it then I will order online.  I will be in crochets till April/May it will be a good test.


----------



## Beamodel

I was gonna order more slaps but I don't need them. My clothes are pretty neutral in color so my gray, black and walnut will be just fine. 

I was gonna get pink and olive. Oh gosh... I kinda want them though. Ugh...


----------



## rileypak

Beamodel said:


> I was gonna order more slaps but I don't need them. My clothes are pretty neutral in color so my gray, black and walnut will be just fine.
> 
> I was gonna get pink and olive. Oh gosh... I kinda want them though. Ugh...



I want the olive, teal, and mauve ones... but I'm trying to exercise restraint in some capacity


----------



## MileHighDiva

Golden75 said:


> Label printed 11/30 with 2 day service. It was supposed to be here 12/3



Thx! I'm trying to figure out if they "corrected" their shipping methods, since being notified of the issue.


----------



## divachyk

@rileypak, I introduced mom and sister to some of my faves from NYX. My mom is in love. I've created a monster.


----------



## divachyk

I can't remember who all do two strand twists up in here but how do you moisturize them throughout the week - spray only or lightly dab a cream moisturizer on them? What's your favorite for your twists?


----------



## rileypak

divachyk said:


> I can't remember who all do two strand twists up in here but how do you moisturize them throughout the week - spray only or lightly dab a cream moisturizer on them? What's your favorite for your twists?



I spray APB Daily Refresher Spray on them, lightly scrunch it in, and leave them be. Other than shower steam, that's all I do.


----------



## rileypak

divachyk said:


> @rileypak, I introduced mom and sister to some of my faves from NYX. My mom is in love. I've created a monster.



I know what you mean!
Momma been waiting on the skin.care packages right along with me. Every time I open something, she pulls her glasses out so she can read the packages right along with me


----------



## divachyk

rileypak said:


> I know what you mean!
> Momma been waiting on the skin.care packages right along with me. Every time I open something, she pulls her glasses out so she can read the packages right along with me



Now that right there, is funny! Momma said to me, I need to send you some money so I can get some more of those lipsticks. She know good and well I will not be taking her money. That's her slick way saying, get her some more. I know that hustle and she ain't slick.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

IDareT'sHair said:


> @shawnyblazes
> What 'scent' did you get?



Banana pudding @IDareT'sHair


----------



## Saludable84

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> Update: It is not on the ingredients list on the site. I'm going to check the others I have and if it's in there, I'm going to bring it to her attention. So far my hair hasn't felt bad, it has actually felt quite soft but you know...don't want to get protein overload. I'll probably use it strictly for my buns and protective styles.



IME, it doesn't affect the hair when there is a small amount. HWP is supposed to be moisturizing but too much is no bueno.


----------



## Saludable84

divachyk said:


> I can't remember who all do two strand twists up in here but how do you moisturize them throughout the week - spray only or lightly dab a cream moisturizer on them? What's your favorite for your twists?



When I use QB Amla or MHC Type 4, I never have to refresh. If, by chance, I do, I just spritz with rosewater.


----------



## Beamodel

rileypak said:


> I want the olive, teal, and mauve ones... but I'm trying to exercise restraint in some capacity



@rileypak 
I think I want olive and mauve now Smh


----------



## BrownBetty

divachyk said:


> Now that right there, is funny! Momma said to me, I need to send you some money so I can get some more of those lipsticks. She know good and well I will not be taking her money. That's her slick way saying, get her some more. I know that hustle and she ain't slick.



My mom says the same to me. I don't take her money... she just buys me stuff like pots and tupper wear ish I need but cannot be bothered with.


----------



## Beamodel

My henna Sooq order finally shipped. When it arrives I will henna my hair with red raj (ordered 5 boxes).

Still waiting on:
Hairveda
SSI

Just placed another order for more slaps (olive green & mauve). So now I will have the two colors previously mentioned plus, gray, black and walnut.


----------



## BrownBetty

Cm came.


----------



## rileypak

Picked up tons of packages this morning - Missha, Skin.Store, Hum Body Products, MAC. Finally pulled the SSI, HoBW, and Sarenzo out of their boxes. Next step, find somewhere to put all this stuff...

And I forgot I was waiting for APB to ship as well (I ordered that much ). So I'm still waiting on: Cream & Coco, Soultanicals, and APB


----------



## Saludable84

On the phone with the PO to find my Sarenzo package. Rescue Spa ready for pick-up. Jakeala in the mailbox.

Built another APB cart.... this morning... in less than 5 minutes it hit triple digits.


----------



## MileHighDiva

Where's @CeeLex33?


----------



## Aggie

Finally finished my last jar of HQS Greaseless Moisture this morning and was trying to swipe the one I gave my sister, but she is not even havin' it


----------



## Aggie

I got a shipping notification from APB today .


----------



## Saludable84

Sarenzo about to get an email from me. 

And it's going to be lit.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

MileHighDiva said:


> *Where's *@CeeLex33*?*


@MileHighDiva
IKR?  

She said she's been busy.

OT:  Did you receive "anything" from LRC?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Received my 6th or 7th Version of Komaza Scalp Butter today


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ship Info from:
Slap Caps
House of Beauty Wrld
Bekura Beauty

My BN is here in the City, so if USPS ack right, I should be getting it tomorrow.


----------



## bajandoc86

Hey @Saludable84 @rileypak @MileHighDiva any recommendations for a good restaurant (not super expensive)?

We are very near Times Square but everyone I know says to stay clear and go elsewhere.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Still waiting on:
J.Monique (shipped)
Cream & Coco
LRC


----------



## MileHighDiva

IDareT'sHair said:


> @MileHighDiva
> IKR?
> 
> She said she's been busy.
> 
> OT:  Did you receive "anything" from LRC?


Nope! Nada! Zilch!


----------



## MileHighDiva

Saludable84 said:


> Sarenzo about to get an email from me.
> 
> And it's going to be lit.


What happened?  I thought USPS was the issue?


----------



## rileypak

bajandoc86 said:


> Hey @Saludable84 @rileypak @MileHighDiva any recommendations for a good restaurant (not super expensive)?
> 
> We are very near Times Square but everyone I know says to stay clear and go elsewhere.



Hey hun! I'm in the South so I don't have any recs for the NYC area


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

BrownBetty said:


> Hey ladies!
> 
> SSI and Muac came.
> 
> Waiting on APB, CM, and MUAC.
> 
> I washed and con my hair yesterday.  I used APB blue agave spray, SSI cranberry leave in, Oyin leave in, and Jakeala silky oil.  My hair felt so moist even after the light blow out.
> 
> These are all keepers.  I need to reup the APB spray.  Next sale.


Hmmmm, I've heard great things from different people about that blue agave spray. Definitely on the hair radar.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

Patiently waiting on APB. Then, wow, that will be all, other than my Sarenzo soaps.

I did good with vendors this year. No shenanigans.


----------



## Saludable84

bajandoc86 said:


> Hey @Saludable84 @rileypak @MileHighDiva any recommendations for a good restaurant (not super expensive)?
> 
> We are very near Times Square but everyone I know says to stay clear and go elsewhere.



Sooooo.... I'm not in the field anymore but I am still a health inspector. I would not recommend anything around there.


----------



## MileHighDiva

bajandoc86 said:


> Hey @Saludable84 @rileypak @MileHighDiva any recommendations for a good restaurant (not super expensive)?
> 
> We are very near Times Square but everyone I know says to stay clear and go elsewhere.


I'm in Denver.  Go to NY all the time to visit DS paternal grandmother/family etc. in Mt. Vernon.

How far from Times Square are you willing to venture?  What type of food do you want?


----------



## Saludable84

MileHighDiva said:


> What happened?  I thought USPS was the issue?



Nope. The problem was the packaging. 

They stuff my stuff in a box and it burst. She kept telling me my stuff got separated but didn't know why. It was separated because the box burst but they couldn't confirm if everything was there and she said something leaked. 

I didn't find any leaking but they could have saved the $6.95 and gave me a bigger box.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

MileHighDiva said:


> *Nope! Nada! Zilch!*


@MileHighDiva
My LRC Replacement just came.  My Kreyol Essence also came just now!


----------



## Saludable84

MileHighDiva said:


> I'm in Denver.  Go to NY all the time to visit DS paternal grandmother/family etc. in Mt. Vernon.
> 
> How far from Times Square are you willing to venture?  What type of food do you want?



@bajandoc86 9th Avenue has a good selection.


----------



## MileHighDiva

IDareT'sHair said:


> @MileHighDiva
> My LRC Replacement just came.  My Kreyol Essence also came just now!


How was the LRC packaged?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

MileHighDiva said:


> *How was the LRC packaged?*


@MileHighDiva 
US.PS Envelope/Bubble Wrapped


----------



## MileHighDiva

Saludable84 said:


> Nope. The problem was the packaging.
> 
> They stuff my stuff in a box and it burst. She kept telling me my stuff got separated but didn't know why. It was separated because the box burst but they couldn't confirm if everything was there and she said something leaked.
> 
> I didn't find any leaking but they could have saved the $6.95 and gave me a bigger box.


That sucks! Is all of your stuff accounted for?


----------



## MileHighDiva

IDareT'sHair said:


> @MileHighDiva
> US.PS Envelope/Bubble Wrapped


----------



## Saludable84

MileHighDiva said:


> That sucks! Is all of your stuff accounted for?



I believe so. I just have to check if I ordered 5 or 6 Soaps. It it should be there. It is not the first time my stuff has been poorly packaged but this time it's unacceptable.


----------



## Saludable84

So I sprayed a small amount of Jakeala Flaxseed Leave In on my bun and it was like instant gratification. I put it in the fridge. 

I need to go build another cart


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Still waiting on:
APB
J. Monique
Cream & Coco *getting ready to email them AGAIN*
BN (should be here tomorrow)


----------



## divachyk

I haven't heard a peep from Ebonicurls.


----------



## Beamodel

Received shipping notification from the two slaps I ordered today.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Beamodel
So did mine.  But I still haven't found the other one I misplaced!


----------



## divachyk

I have many SLAPs yet I wear the black one all the time.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@divachyk 
I misplaced the black (brand new, never opened).  I ended up getting another black and one in Charcoal.

Hopefully, I'll find it.  I remember having it, but don't remember where I stuck it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

RANT:  
So, I was two seconds from filing a PP Dispute on Cream & Coco but there 14 day ship time started 11/29 and according to their site, they are saying everything should ship by 12/16.


----------



## BrownBetty

Saludable84 said:


> Sooooo.... I'm not in the field anymore but I am still a health inspector. I would not recommend anything around there.


I agree


@bajandoc86
 Try‎
http://www.idontdoclubs.com/2015/05/07/black-owned-restaurants-nyc/ 
A lot of the Manhattan restaurants are uptown, Harlem but you are a str8 ride on the train, http://tripplanner.mta.info/MyTrip/ui_web/customplanner/TripPlanner.aspx
‎
Blvd bistro is great, especially for brunch.
Red rooster is nice for dinner. Melba's for soul food.
If you want to party: red rooster, corner social, shrine are good spots (harlem). I will add more when I think of it.‎


----------



## bajandoc86

Sorry for the late reply ladies, my phone died. Thanks for your help though. Stay safe!


----------



## rileypak

Ship ship from APB (BF order). 
Still waiting on notices from APB (CM order), Cream & Coco, and Soultanicals.


----------



## Saludable84

Morning Ladies! 

This is ridiculous with the waits. 

I put in a claim to Ama.zon because up.s didn't leave a notice and there was a random signature, last Monday on my rosewater. They refunded me. Thursday, I get a UP.S notice to pickup something I ordered Wednesday, at a drop off location. I went yesterday after the post office. The girl brings me two packages. As im opening the second box I kept saying to myself that the box, tape, packaging and address all looked ama.zon but the tape wasn't ama.zon, just their "style" of that tough tape. 

Open the box.... my rose water. We just couldn't leave a notice? Not even their investigating could confirm that. That upsets me because I put in a claim for nothing.


----------



## Shay72

Jakeala finally moved after sitting since Tuesday. I could've driven to Hampton and gotten it by now or is she in Norfolk? Anyways I could have it by now.

My hair has felt and looked amazing this entire week! I've been alternating cowashing with Oyin's Honey Hemp and J Monique's Green Tea & Honey conditioner. I've also been alternating between leave ins which are Oyin's Juices & Berries and APB's Bamboo Strengthening spray. And of course I was alternating my moisturizer too. They are DB's Coconut & Lemongrass Transitioning Cream and HH's Carrot & Coconut Milk Conditioning Cream.


----------



## rileypak

Good morning everyone!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Shay72
Hey Lady!

Sitting here in J. Monique's Bentonite & Rhassoul on dry hair.

Hey Shay do you know if her Body Butters are soft or hard?  I convo'ed her, but haven't heard back from her yet.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> *Good morning everyone!*


@rileypak
How you doin'?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Hey Everyone!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Shay72 
The reason I'm asking, I bought a few of her body butters last night.


----------



## Shay72

@IDareT'sHair 
I've never tried her body butters so I don't know.


----------



## Shay72

@IDareT'sHair 
You didn't have to tell me. I knew you had already bought them .


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72 said:


> *I've never tried her body butters so I don't know.*


@Shay72 
Crap!  If they are hard, I don't want them.

I bought like x6 of those for winter.

They got good reviews on her site, but I want to know. 

If they are brick hard I don't want them.  Lemme go convo her again.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72 said:


> *You didn't have to tell me. I knew you had already bought them *.


@Shay72
  Gurl....You know me too well.

They were $6.25 for 8oz.  I have a Caribbean Coconut on the way but I bought:
Rum Rai-sin
Frozen Lime Margarita
Georgia Sunrise
Pin-a Cola-da
Cranberry
Caribbean Coconut

ETA:  Just convo'ed her about this again.


----------



## Shay72

@IDareT'sHair 
Let me know. Those scents sound amazing.

I just emailed Curl Origin about the control paste. I want it! I asked them when it will be available for purchase again. I want to buy the ends serum too. But I will wait so I can purchase both at the same time.


----------



## Aggie

Good Morning Ladies!

I am sitting drinking Beautifully Bamboo Tea and APB Not Easily Broken Deep Conditioner on my hair. IT is a lovely treatment I might add. Has my hair very soft and sunk in really good too.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72 said:


> *Let me know. Those scents sound amazing.  I just emailed Curl Origin about the control paste. I want it! I asked them when it will be available for purchase again. I want to buy the ends serum too. But I will wait so I can purchase both at the same time.*


@Shay72 
I also wanted the Sal-ted Car-amel, but I'm currently using Jo-sie Mar-an's Argan Bod-y But-ter in Brown Sug-ar, so I decided not to.

Did you buy anything else from Curl Origin?  I bought x3 of the Overnighters.  That Fiddy % was goodt.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Aggie
Seems like errrbody gettin' an early start today!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@rileypak
I bought Inashi's Aloe & Hibiscus L-I based on your reviews.


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak
> I bought Inashi's Aloe & Hibiscus L-I based on your reviews.



It's not a bad leave in so as long as the ingredients agree with your hair, you should like it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> *It's not a bad leave in so as long as the ingredients agree with your hair, you should like it.*


@rileypak
Yo' Peeps!  They want you back Gurl in 2017.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@rileypak
I really wanted x2 of the Cowash, but backed it out and grabbed one of the L-I's instead.


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak
> Yo' Peeps!  They want you back Gurl in 2017.


----------



## Aggie

My Bekura package is still awaiting fulfillment and Jakeala shipped but it's still in Virginia when I tracked it. At least it has some movement though.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@rileypak
I wanna try their Hair Whip.  It sounds amazingggg!  I asked for a sample of that with this order. 

I think you get a "Free" sample with all orders?  If I'm not mistaken?


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak
> I wanna try their Hair Whip.  It sounds amazingggg!  I asked for a sample of that with this order.
> 
> I think you get a "Free" sample with all orders?  If I'm not mistaken?



I tried their whip but my hair said nope to the mango butter and palm oil.


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> Seems like errrbody gettin' an early start today!


@IDareT'sHair 
Girl I have to start early today because I have rip and run out of the house by 11. I have so much on my plate today. I took Saturdays off to rest and take care of my hair but for a month now, I've been rushing out of the house to do a ton of chores. It's crazy  I have to gete a better handle on my schedule in 2017.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> *I tried their whip but my hair said nope to the mango butter and palm oil.*


@rileypak
Oh Yeah.  Two of your Ace Nemesis.  Does it smell good?

Sounds like it would smell like BM's Luscious Butter.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Aggie said:


> *I took Saturdays off to rest and take care of my hair but for a month now, I've been rushing out of the house to do a ton of chores. It's crazy  I have to gete a better handle on my schedule in 2017.*


@Aggie
Yep.  You got to slow it down and take some time for you.  We, as women, must remember to do that.


----------



## Shay72

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Shay72
> I also wanted the Sal-ted Car-amel, but I'm currently using Jo-sie Mar-an's Argan Bod-y But-ter in Brown Sug-ar, so I decided not to.
> 
> Did you buy anything else from Curl Origin?  I bought x3 of the Overnighters.  That Fiddy % was goodt.


Nope, those are the only two products I want. The control paste and ends serum.


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak
> Oh Yeah.  Two of your Ace Nemesis.  Does it smell good?
> 
> Sounds like it would smell like BM's Luscious Butter.



It smells very yummy. Tropical, coconut like...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@rileypak 
Speaking of Mango - I got x3 of Inashi's Mango Restorative.  I'm swapping x1 tho'.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72 said:


> *Nope, those are the only two products I want. The control paste and ends serum*.


@Shay72 
Are those the Bamboo Prods?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> *It smells very yummy. Tropical, coconut like...*


@rileypak
That's what I thought - like BM's Luscious! 

It's pricey tho'.   I started to get it last night. 

But I have x2 BM Luscious.  x1 in Island and x1 in Coconut.


----------



## Saludable84

I found those 3UCS I thought I lost while cleaning my stash  I'm still ordering 2 more. 

@rileypak while cleaning I found more face stuff.... like stuff I forgot I had


----------



## rileypak

Saludable84 said:


> @rileypak while cleaning I found more face stuff.... like stuff I forgot I had



I made an inventory last night of my skin stuff. It's become quite hefty


----------



## Saludable84

rileypak said:


> I made an inventory last night of my skin stuff. It's become quite hefty


----------



## rileypak

Saludable84 said:


>


----------



## Aggie

*Okay this morning I used up: *

APB Not Easily Broken Conditioner - no backup and have to order more during the next sale because I really liked this one a lot.

Terrene Fusions Moisturizing Deep Conditioner is also done - will not be replenishing. 

Extra Virgin Coconut Oil for my prepoos - have to order more


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

Received a shipping notification from APB and some earrings I ordered. All Black Friday items have been accounted for.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

Aggie said:


> *Okay this morning I used up: *
> 
> APB Not Easily Broken Conditioner - no backup and have to order more during the next sale because I really liked this one a lot.
> 
> Terrene Fusions Moisturizing Deep Conditioner is also done - will not be replenishing.
> 
> Extra Virgin Coconut Oil for my prepoos - have to order more


Hmmm, I have been wondering about the Not Easily Broken condish @Aggie . Thanks for the mini positive review!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@NaturallyATLPCH


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Still waiting to hear something from:
APB (my order was placed really late) from FLASH Sale
Cream & Coco URGHHHHHHHHH


----------



## naturalyogini

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak
> I really wanted x2 of the Cowash, but backed it out and grabbed one of the L-I's instead.


I got the cowash and used it this morning. Jury is out as I don't think I used enough. I'll give a better review tomorrow.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

IDareT'sHair said:


> @NaturallyATLPCH



Hey T! @IDareT'sHair 
I see Cream and Coco showin out .


----------



## Saludable84

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> Hmmm, I have been wondering about the Not Easily Broken condish @Aggie . Thanks for the mini positive review!



@Aggie

My friend said it's pretty good. I'm interested but I'm hoping it's not too strengthing


----------



## Shay72

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Shay72
> Are those the Bamboo Prods?


Yes

Jakeala is out for delivery.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Shay72 
I hope they have another Sale. 

I know around Christ-mas, a lot of vendors have those sneaky Sales with huge discounts because they think folks are busy with Family & Friends.

Maybe they'll do another Fiddy!


----------



## divachyk

I had to refresh my memory on Ebonicurls fulfillment period and it's 30 business days. I haven't counted the days from when I ordered but I suppose I will have my shipment early Jan.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

divachyk said:


> *I had to refresh my memory on Ebonicurls fulfillment period and it's 30 business days. I haven't counted the days from when I ordered but I suppose I will have my shipment early Jan*.


@divachyk
What did you get from here?  I don't have the patience to wait 30 days.


----------



## Beamodel

Used up Naturelle Grow Indian Pink Clay Mask. I received my back up about a week ago. Will repurchase again...

Today I did a protein treatment with SSI Okra. Follow up by a mixture of NG IPC and APB UCS topped with Bekura Yam. 

I am going to incorporate my old stuff I've been having for years going forward. Like my SD DC's, JessieCurl WDT and  Blue Roze DC's. Use them up and decide if I want to repurchase. 

My Hairveda order arrived today. 
Henna Sooq shipped 
SSI Shipped 
Slap Caps shipped


----------



## Shay72

Jakeala is here. Added to my spreadsheet but still need to put them up. Got Down There Feminine Wash as a sample.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Shay72
> I hope they have another Sale.
> 
> I know around Christ-mas, a lot of vendors have those sneaky Sales with huge discounts because they think folks are busy with Family & Friends.
> 
> Maybe they'll do another Fiddy!


Never thought about this. Good point and lookin out.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

I know I have my tablet near with family and friends too .


----------



## IDareT'sHair

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> *Never thought about this. Good point and lookin out.*


@NaturallyATLPCH
I've noticed that in the past.

Alot of  'sneaky' high % Sales will come out during certain "busy days" of the holiday season.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

IDareT'sHair said:


> @NaturallyATLPCH
> I've noticed that in the past.
> 
> Alot these 'sneaky' high % Sales will come out during certain "busy days" of the holiday season.


Exactly. AND, they think people are going on their 50th Im-not-going-to-buy-anything-since-I-bought-during-Black-Friday phase too so they won't be looking.
Now I will be "looking."


----------



## IDareT'sHair

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> *AND, they think people are going on their 50th Im-not-going-to-buy-anything-since-I-bought-during-Black-Friday phase too so they won't be looking.*


@NaturallyATLPCH
Yep.  You are exactly right.


----------



## divachyk

@IDareT'sHair @NaturallyATLPCH, I have lost trust in vendors. I purchased a robe and slippers from Soma on BF. It was 40% off and the slippers were marked down to $10. Why the following week the robe was still 40% off but now the slippers were free. I thought BF shoppers were rewarded. Doesn't seem so to me. These vendors/companies are slick. I felt hustled. I requested a price adjustment even though I was beyond the price adjustment period. They granted me a one time courtesy. Whatever!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@divachyk
Gurl...you know folks be double-dealin'. 

Durrrrty Dogs.


----------



## divachyk

@IDareT'sHair I have purchased from ebonicurls multiple times and while it's worth the wait, the wait is really annoying. Previous purchases were scarves, headbands and turbans. This time I got headbands.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@NaturallyATLPCH @divachyk 
I see SSI has $10 off $30.  Ya'll think that's a good deal?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

divachyk said:


> *I have purchased from ebonicurls multiple times and while it's worth the wait, the wait is really annoying. Previous purchases were scarves, headbands and turbans. This time I got headbands.*


@divachyk 
Oh, okay.  I was unsure what they sold?


----------



## divachyk

I now have pause on hitting pay now because I know a better sale is on the way when they think no one is looking like you mentioned @IDareT'sHair.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Been emailin' a vendor multiple times to ask a question.  Filed a PPDispute and got a response within seconds.


----------



## divachyk

@IDareT'sHair, Eboni has great quality and she's very accommodating. Most everything is made to order which is why there is such a long lead time.


----------



## divachyk

IDareT'sHair said:


> Been emailin' a vendor multiple times to ask a question.  Filed a PPDispute and got a response within seconds.


Funny how that happens!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

divachyk said:


> I* now have pause on hitting pay now because I know a better sale is on the way when they think no one is looking like you mentioned*



@divachyk
Oh Yean....Most Def.

They will offer all kinds of crazy discounts and flash sales and stuff.

During Crazy times/hours . eg. Tuesday 10 a.m. until 11:15 45%-50%.

Or 6:00 p.m. until 6:50 p.m. on a Thursday.


----------



## divachyk

IDareT'sHair said:


> @divachyk
> Oh Yean....Most Def.
> 
> They will offer all kinds of crazy discounts and flash sales and stuff.
> 
> During Crazy times/hours . eg. Tuesday 10 a.m. until 11:15 45%-50%.
> 
> Or 6:00 p.m. until 6:50 p.m. on a Thursday.



I can't stand those. That's a quick way for me to unsubscribe. Can't we say KJ Naturals or whatever that vendor is called.


----------



## divachyk

IDareT'sHair said:


> @NaturallyATLPCH @divachyk
> I see SSI has $10 off $30.  Ya'll think that's a good deal?



Depends on shipping. IIRC, shipping is a bit high and would likely eat that $10 up.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

I was going to say the same thing about SSI @divachyk regarding that shipping.
And you are right about not trusting companies/vendors, especially for BF. JCPenney on Black Friday had all their St. John's Bay long sleeved tops marked down from $14.99 to $5.99. The next day, the shirts were still marked down AND they added 25% off $49.00 or more. 

Lesson learned about jumping and buying anything major on BF online. Had I gone in stores, I could've gotten a price adjustment.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@divachyk

Yeah, I want that Kiwi Kiss Butter (8oz) but don't wanna pay a bunch of shipping for it.  I'll just wait for it.

I was gone get it BF, but got busy with other vendors and skipped it.  I still want it tho'. 

I have Seyani, so I'll use that and "pretend" I'm using Kiwi Kiss.

Yeah, I know some folks gone try to slide some stuff in while every body is Jingle-Bell-ing.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> *JCPenney on Black Friday had all their St. John's Bay long sleeved tops marked down from $14.99 to $5.99. The next day, the shirts were still marked down AND they added 25% off $49.00 or more.  Lesson learned about jumping and buying anything major on BF online. Had I gone in stores, I could've gotten a price adjustment.*


@NaturallyATLPCH
Could you had taken your on-line receipt in and got the adjustment?  Or, I woulda' returned my on-line purchase and bought them in the store for the additional 25%.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

The vendor offered me a free gift, because I was stressin'.

Admittedly, I start stressin' when I can't get a response.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@rileypak
You get any packages today?  I thought my BN might come. 

It's here, but never went out for Delivery.


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak
> You get any packages today?  I thought my BN might come.
> 
> It's here, but never went out for Delivery.



I picked up my Soko Glam package but that's it. No more until next week for me.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> *I picked up my Soko Glam package but that's it. No more until next week for me.*


@rileypak
I got slammed late last night.  Stuff was just sitting out on the Porch.

I happened to look out the window, only because I was on the phone and a friend said we had more snow here than the City he was coming.

But US/PS didn't ring the door bell or nothin'.


----------



## Aggie

Saludable84 said:


> @Aggie
> 
> My friend said it's pretty good. I'm interested but I'm hoping it's not too strengthening


It is not too strengthening at all. I was looking for that hard feeling and I did not get that at all. In fact, if I wasn't looking I would have thought it was the UCS. My hair stopped breaking instantly but it did not get hard at all and even now, it's 3/4 dry and it still feels so soft.


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @NaturallyATLPCH
> I've noticed that in the past.
> 
> Alot of  'sneaky' high % Sales will come out during certain "busy days" of the holiday season.


@IDareT'sHair 

Good lookin' out and thanks for the heads up. I will be looking for these .


----------



## Aggie

BeKura finally sent me a shipping notice this afternoon -


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

IDareT'sHair said:


> @NaturallyATLPCH
> Could you had taken your on-line receipt in and got the adjustment?  Or, I woulda' returned my on-line purchase and bought them in the store for the additional 25%.


I could have and should have gotten a price adjustment.
But when the shirts arrived, the sale was off. I just didn't feel like going through alladat though.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

Aggie said:


> It is not too strengthening at all. I was looking for that hard feeling and I did not get that at all. In fact, if I wasn't looking I would have thought it was the UCS. My hair stopped breaking instantly but it did not get hard at all and even now, it's 3/4 dry and it still feels so soft.


See, this is why I don't need to read stuff like this. *goes to Etsy*


----------



## Aggie

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> See, this is why I don't need to read stuff like this. *goes to Etsy*


   Girl listen, I already went back there and added that to my cart for the next purchase during a great sale. I sure hope we get another BOGO mix and match sale in January.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Hey divas
I got an email from ST talking about shipping delays . Still nothing from Jakeala and I got a shipping notice for my second APB order.

I want to get a few things but I'll wait. I'm currently drowning in cardboard boxes and bubble wrap from all my non hair related BF orders.


----------



## Saludable84

IDareT'sHair said:


> Been emailin' a vendor multiple times to ask a question.  Filed a PPDispute and got a response within seconds.



Are you surprised?


----------



## Saludable84

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> See, this is why I don't need to read stuff like this. *goes to Etsy*



@Aggie 

I have two carts. One for Jakeala and one for APB. 

I have two UCS but I may just add a not easily broken or wait until January.


----------



## Saludable84

I noticed the same thing too with these vendors and the flash sale. It's pretty annoying. 

A vendor I was looking for emails on BF sent an email saying they would be closed but look out for sales. Wasn't that great. I didn't order because we have our own code and it was basically comparable to the sale percentage off. 

A few days later, a flash sale was offered with a higher percentage off than the BF sale. I ordered neither time, instead just used our code. 

I sit in front of my work email all day. I don't have time to be checking my personal email day in and out searching for a sale. 

The common thought of the vendor is that your going to buy it anyway. And track patterns during the year. But that's a different story.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Saludable84 said:


> *Are you surprised?*


@Saludable84
Nope.  Not at all. 

However, I am surprised that she offered me a Free Product.


----------



## Saludable84

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Saludable84
> Nope.  Not at all.
> 
> However, I am surprised that she offered me a Free Product.



I feel insulted and it's not my claim. 

How many emails and now a free product? How long will that take?


----------



## divachyk

Saludable84 said:


> I feel insulted and it's not my claim.
> 
> How many emails and now a free product? How long will that take?



Exactly! Stop it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Saludable84 said:


> *I feel insulted and it's not my claim.  How many emails and now a free product? How long will that take?*


@Saludable84 @divachyk
She said she will ship it out with my order.

The "claim" was about something entirely different than Ship time.


----------



## Saludable84

The ST Knot Sauce I received today from my secret Santa was not filled to the neck and looks thicker and airier (bubbles) than the other 3 I have. 

In other news, gave away:
1 Tukka DC
MHC Paste 
SM Kids Carrot Shampoo
SD Wheat Germ Butter Conditioner (40% left) 
Black Soap


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My Bel Nouvo just came.

OmGeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee 

That Amaretto Hair Cream:  Lawd Geezus, Ms. Baby, Hunny Chile!....  

Hmph.  Let him have another $9.99 Sale!

I'm gettin' x4 more of those!


----------



## rileypak

From IG


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Just got a shipping notice from Jakeala. Just waiting on ST and my BF APB order to ship


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Hi Ladies!

Finished up:
x1 Bel Nouvo Vanilla Buttercream Hair Cream (have x1 b/up of Vanilla - I got on a Swap).

I also have:
x1 Sweet Potato
x1 Red Velvet Cake
x2 Amaretto


----------



## rileypak

@IDareT'sHair @curlyhersheygirl


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl
Waz Up Ms. Curl-Gurl?

I got Ship Ship from APB.  Should be here sometime this week, but I only got x2 8oz Pumpkins.

So, I'm not waiting on anything big from her.

I need to go convo Sarenzo.  Imma need some more Ho.me Fra.grance Oils or Tarts Friday.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


>


@rileypak 
Hey Sis!  Hope you and Momma are good today! 

Imma need her to stay in your stash.  In between keeping an eye on you.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I think Imma pull out: BM Luscious.  I kinda talked that one up. 

Or I could pull out some QB BRBC or AOHC? *decisions, decisions*


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak
> Hey Sis!  Hope you and Momma are good today!
> 
> Imma need her to stay in your stash.  In between keeping an eye on you.



She has recruited a friend of hers to dig in my stash too!!! 
She comes handing me a sheet of paper yesterday with an address and tells me "Miss Friend needs some help growing her hair. I told her about the forum you're always on and some of the stuff in your fridge. Miss Friend said please help her." 
All I could do was lay there like


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> *She has recruited a friend of hers to dig in my stash too!!! *
> *She comes handing me a sheet of paper yesterday with an address and tells me "Miss Friend needs some help growing her hair.* *All I could do was lay there like *


@rileypak 
She tryna' make you do some work.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Shay72

Found out the Body Butters are nice and Whipped and non-greasy, so I bought x3 more.  I already received my ship notice.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> *From IG*


@rileypak
Oh, I'll be grabbin' a couple of those.

Thanks for that Ms. Riley!


----------



## Shay72

rileypak said:


> She has recruited a friend of hers to dig in my stash too!!!
> She comes handing me a sheet of paper yesterday with an address and tells me "Miss Friend needs some help growing her hair. I told her about the forum you're always on and some of the stuff in your fridge. Miss Friend said please help her."
> All I could do was lay there like


Whaaaaaaaat? Mama know she wrong for that .


----------



## Shay72

rileypak said:


> From IG


I don't use hair butter but I could emulsify it in my hands and use it like an oil .


----------



## Shay72

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Shay72
> 
> Found out the Body Butters are nice and Whipped and non-greasy, so I bought x3 more.  I already received my ship notice.


Good to know. I like to have three items minimum in a category. I have Sarenzo's creamy oil and Jakeala's creamy oil. I need one more.

Looking at my stash and the spreadsheet I might not need much more. Of course that depends on the sales. I feel like my tried & trues/OG's are calling my name so I may focus on them during this month and next. That would be most anything by Hairveda, Silk Dreams Wheat Germ Conditioner, and Darcy Botanical's Pumpkin Seed Conditioner. I still want to get some Naturelle Grow and Curl Origin. I think since I ordered the hair subscription box from APB I may just wait to order from her.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

Hi everyone! 
So I bought a diffuser to help me with my sinus issues during these cold snaps. I've concocted several beneficial recipes and I've been breathing much better! 
Product junkism is a mind set not limited to hair. I have already accumulated 10 essential oils to diffuse and am looking at getting more.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72 said:


> That would be most anything by Hairveda, Silk Dreams Wheat Germ Conditioner, and *Darcy Botanical's Pumpkin Seed Conditioner.* I still want to get some Naturelle Grow and Curl Origin. I think since I ordered the hair subscription box from APB I may just wait to order from her.


@Shay72
Check CM for this. 

When they have a good Sale you can grab a 16oz'er on the cheap.

About $16-$17 dollars (including ship & CM15)


----------



## IDareT'sHair

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> *Product junkism is a mind set not limited to hair.*


@NaturallyATLPCH
Shole Ain't.


----------



## rileypak

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> Product junkism is a mind set not limited to hair.





IDareT'sHair said:


> Shole Ain't.


----------



## bajandoc86

Finally got my ship notice for Jakeala, still waiting on my APB order to ship.

I found a Ricky's near to the hotel and I bought a Joico K-Pal reconstructor to use as a hard protein once every 3 months. I am also researching products to keep my hair straight when I get it flat ironednin a couple days...feeling a little out of my depth. I have never flat ironed my natural hair ever.


----------



## Saludable84

rileypak said:


>


----------



## Saludable84

I sent my mother a super huge box of hair products a while back. My aunt complained yesterday that I didn't give her anything and I told her the box was for the entire house. 

Seems like my mother isn't sharing. And she called today asking me for mucho hair advice. And for gel. And shampoo. And that she loves ABCDEFG Butter. 

Not to mention my sister who wants me to sponsor her skin peel. The one that will make her look like a snake. 

I'm glad we are separated by 7 states. I would really have nothing.


----------



## rileypak

Saludable84 said:


> I'm glad we are separated by 7 states. I would really have nothing.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Lovin' those Cream & Coco Tinctures.  Currently lovin' Cranberry Cookie Hair Oil


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My Slaps are here in the City. 

Hopefully, they will come tomorrow and I will be able to put them someplace I can find them!


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

So what moisturizing DCs are my henna heads using afterwards? I have a feeling I'm going to have to get a cone laden DC to replace the moisture after my treatments.

I mean I love the color but I think the addition of the bhringraj powder makes it a serious strengthening treatment as well. My hair needs it lol...


----------



## MileHighDiva

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> So what moisturizing DCs are my henna heads using afterwards? I have a feeling I'm going to have to get a cone laden DC to replace the moisture after my treatments.
> 
> I mean I love the color but I think the addition of the bhringraj powder makes it a serious strengthening treatment as well. My hair needs it lol...


Are you mixing with coconut milk or water?  If you're not using coconut milk to mix with, please start.  That will help a lot. Also, adding GSO to your mix, 

I use GVP Conditioning Balm to co-wash henna out.  That starts the softening process.  Then I DC with Bee Mine Bee-U-Ti-Ful or SD Shea What! Deux.  I have Jessicurl DC Rx and Darcy Botanicals DC Mask on deck to use post henna.  However, I've haven't taken them for a whirl yet.


----------



## divachyk

I found a tiny gray hair.  I better start paying attention to these henna discussions.


----------



## MileHighDiva

Hey Ladies! 

 I almost had a complete and utter breakdown in a professional salon warehouse today.

I couldn't locate the Mizani H2O. Due to its Holy Grail status I started to when the YT sales girl was trying to get me to try the Keracare version. 

Don't get me wrong I ride with Keracare poos and styling products all day long.  However, Mizani has the hairdress game on lock with the H2O Intense Nighttime TX.  It is perfection in a jar for rollerset and/or straightened hair.

Finally, a Sistah came to help.  She found me the new Mizani Strength Fusion and advised it is the same thing and was accidentally shelved in the wrong area.  I went from  to  immediately.

My road dog was like  can't go no where with you.  I was like


----------



## Aggie

MileHighDiva said:


> Hey Ladies!
> 
> I almost had a complete and utter breakdown in a professional salon warehouse today.
> 
> I couldn't locate the Mizani H2O. Due to its Holy Grail status I started to when the YT sales girl was trying to get me to try the Keracare version.
> 
> Don't get me wrong I ride with Keracare poos and styling products all day long.  However, Mizani has the hairdress game on lock with the H2O Intense Nighttime TX.  It is perfection in a jar for rollerset and/or straightened hair.
> 
> Finally, a Sistah came to help.  She found me the new Mizani Strength Fusion and advised it is the same thing and was accidentally shelved in the wrong area.  I went from  to  immediately.
> 
> My road dog was like  can't go no where with you.  I was like


@MileHighDiva 

That was so funny 

Question though, are the ingredients the same on both jars? I may get that. I used it years ago on my straight relaxed hair. I am texlaxed now but it should still work.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@NaturallyATLPCH
I use:
DB Conditioning Mask/DB Pumpkin
CJ Curl Rehab
AO's HSR, WC
AV's Ashlii Amla
BM
KBB
*whatever uber moisturizing DC'er I have on Hand*

Wouldn't mind trying APB's UCS (after Henna)


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@MileHighDiva 
Glad you found it!


----------



## MileHighDiva

Aggie said:


> @MileHighDiva
> 
> That was so funny
> 
> Question though, are the ingredients the same on both jars? I may get that. I used it years ago on my straight relaxed hair. I am texlaxed now but it should still work.


Yes, it's the same thing.  New name and packaging.  They are trying to market it as part of their new post chemical line or something. They can't be playing marketing games with my HG stuff. 

In addition, people are taking this "break the aisle" campaign stuff too far.  Accidentally, mis-shelving stuff.


----------



## Aggie

MileHighDiva said:


> Yes, it's the same thing.  New name and packaging.  They are trying to market it as part of there new post chemical line or something. They can't be playing marketing games with my HG stuff.
> 
> In addition, people are taking this "break the aisle" campaign stuff too far.  Accidentally, mis-shelving stuff.


Glad to hear that. Whew! I will definitely be looking into getting this again.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

IDareT'sHair said:


> @NaturallyATLPCH
> 
> *Wouldn't mind trying APB's UCS (after Henna)*


*
*
The UCS didn't do the job after my henna. Maybe it will work for you but that's one reason I wanted to know what options there were.
Well I guess I'll just add oils to These DCs I have for now.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

MileHighDiva said:


> Are you mixing with coconut milk or water?  If you're not using coconut milk to mix with, please start.  That will help a lot. Also, adding GSO to your mix,
> 
> I use GVP Conditioning Balm to co-wash henna out.  That starts the softening process.  Then I DC with Bee Mine Bee-U-Ti-Ful or SD Shea What! Deux.  I have Jessicurl DC Rx and Darcy Botanicals DC Mask on deck to use post henna.  However, I've haven't taken them for a whirl yet.


I use green tea. How is the dye release with coconut milk? I like to keep it simple with a thin liquid. I guess I could try coconut milk. My hair wasn't breaking, damaged, or anything like that and my stylers/moisturizers did soften it up tremendously. I just thought the UCS which was great after my protein treatment a while back would do the same. I know people use coconut milk, etc., but I really liked the dye release and shine I got using the green tea and nothing else.

I also need to go back to cowashing it out with conditioner instead of using the cleansing conditioner. I thought it wouldn't make a difference but I think it did.

I really don't need to be buying anything else so I'll dig in this here stash or add some oils to some of the DCs I already have.


----------



## Aggie

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> I use green tea. How is the dye release with coconut milk? I like to keep it simple with a thin liquid. I guess I could try coconut milk. My hair wasn't breaking, damaged, or anything like that and my stylers/moisturizers did soften it up tremendously. I just thought the UCS which was great after my protein treatment a while back would do the same. I know people use coconut milk, etc., but I really liked the dye release and shine I got using the green tea and nothing else.
> 
> I also need to go back to cowashing it out with conditioner instead of using the cleansing conditioner. I thought it wouldn't make a difference but I think it did.
> 
> I really don't need to be buying anything else so I'll dig in this here stash or add some oils to some of the DCs I already have.



I think adding the oils to your DCs is a great idea @NaturallyATLPCH. I'd probably make the oil a little warm to hot though. 

In fact, AVG mixed in with a rich thick oil (mainly evoo, palm oil) works wonders for me. This of course, is after cowashing it out as much as possible. 

After the AVG/Oil rinse, then I would Deep Condition with whatever moisturizing DC I have on hand. NG Marshmallow and NG Mango & Coconut have been a plus.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

AVG as in aloe vera gel @Aggie ?


----------



## Aggie

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> AVG as in aloe very gel @Aggie ?


Yes that's it. I use the Lily Of The Desert brand and you only need a small amount to the oil, say 1:3 ratio of AVG to Oil.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

And my hair loves evoo.


----------



## Aggie

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> And my hair loves evoo.


Girl mine too. My hair acts right when I use it.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

Aggie said:


> Yes that's it. I use the Lily Of The Desert brand and you only need a small amount to the oil, say 1:3 ratio of AVG to Oil.


Okay, I'm going to try this after my next treatment. Cowash henna out, then do an AVG/evoo rinse, then apply my DC.
Now will my cuticles be shut though? My hair is low Po.


----------



## MileHighDiva

@NaturallyATLPCH, the dye release is the same for me when using the coconut milk.  You can try it once, I think you'll love it


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

MileHighDiva said:


> @NaturallyATLPCH, the dye release is the same for me when using the coconut milk.  You can try it once, I think you'll love it


Okay, I'll give it a shot next time. I won't need a full strength treatment for a while.
I wonder if it will effect the indigo? It's an amla, henna, bhringraj, indigo mixture.
I'll give it a shot anyway.


----------



## Aggie

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> Okay, I'm going to try this after my next treatment. Cowash henna out, then do an AVG/evoo rinse, then apply my DC.
> Now will my cuticles be shut though? My hair is low Po.



Not with the hot oil/avg. You would get them closed after your deep conditioner. Does an ACV or baking soda rinse work to close them or do you use cool water? I'm normal Po so I can't say if they will close with low-po. I know low-po hair does well with the Maximum Hydration Method but I'm unfamiliar with how it works. I'll read up on it. My hair may still benefit from this method.

Check this out - http://www.maneobjective.com/2014/08/the-max-hydration-method-is-it-for-you.html and http://www.maneobjective.com/search/label/max hydration method. I will be reading up on it in more detail to see if my hair could use it too.


----------



## Aggie

MileHighDiva said:


> @NaturallyATLPCH, the dye release is the same for me when using the coconut milk.  You can try it once, I think you'll love it


Thanks for the tip @MileHighDiva. Now is this the coconut milk in the can or is there another type? I wanna use this for my next henna treatment.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

Aggie said:


> Not with the hot oil/avg. You would get them closed after your deep conditioner. Does an ACV or baking soda rinse work to close them or do you use cool water? I'm normal Po so I can't say if they will close with low-po. I know low-po hair does well with the Maximum Hydration Method but I'm unfamiliar with how it works. I'll read up on it. My hair may still benefit from this method.
> 
> Check this out - http://www.maneobjective.com/2014/08/the-max-hydration-method-is-it-for-you.html and http://www.maneobjective.com/search/label/max hydration method. I will be reading up on it in more detail to see if my hair could use it too.


Ooooo girl I am NOT about that MHM method life lol!
My hair overall retains moisture very well. Even if I was having moisture issues I would not dare go through alladat .


----------



## bajandoc86

It snowed today! First time seeing snow fall that I can remember. I have pics as a toddler/small childin the snow while visiting Toronto but no memories. It was coolllddd but fun!


----------



## MileHighDiva

Aggie said:


> Thanks for the tip @MileHighDiva. Now is this the coconut milk in the can or is there another type? I wanna use this for my next henna treatment.


In the can, I use a store brand.  The brand is not important just make sure it's not the lite coconut milk. You want the full fat one.


----------



## Aggie

MileHighDiva said:


> In the can, I use a store brand.  The brand is not important just make sure it's not the lite coconut milk. You want the full fat one.


Awesome. Thanks a million.


----------



## Aggie

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> Ooooo girl I am NOT about that MHM method life lol!
> My hair overall retains moisture very well. Even if I was having moisture issues I would not dare go through alladat .


Oh okay, . I only mentioned it because you want to close your cuticles and I believe the ACV and/or cool water helps.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Good morning ladies!

Have a blessed day.  Take time to tell someone you love them.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

@NaturallyATLPCH  , Do you have a steamer?  I steam my henna in sometimes and that helps as well.  Cowashing after and then using a rinse out is the business.  I never really have to use a super moisturizing deep conditioner but adding honey ,coconut milk , usually helps


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@NaturallyATLPCH 
Dye releases perfectly using Coconut Milk.  Works Great.


----------



## Aggie

Good Morning Ladies. Have a wonderful day.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My Slap(s) should be here today.  Still haven't come across that other Cap.


----------



## Saludable84

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> The UCS didn't do the job after my henna. Maybe it will work for you but that's one reason I wanted to know what options there were.
> Well I guess I'll just add oils to These DCs I have for now.



I used to solely use DB Pumpkin Seed. I also used to mix my henna with buttermilk or yogurt or coconut milk, so I never really noticed how strong henna is. As @MileHighDiva already stated, it does help. Ill probably go back to those mixes. The bringraj may also affect it; I mixed mine with amla and its just taking time to get the moisture back in.


----------



## Saludable84

bajandoc86 said:


> It snowed today! First time seeing snow fall that I can remember. I have pics as a toddler/small childin the snow while visiting Toronto but no memories. It was coolllddd but fun!



Im glad you enjoyed it. Us other mere mortals that have to deal with the snow.... if its not resulting in closures or a day off from work, its just annoying


----------



## Saludable84

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> Okay, I'm going to try this after my next treatment. Cowash henna out, then do an *AVG*/evoo rinse, then apply my DC.
> Now will my cuticles be shut though? *My hair is low Po*.



Dont do that.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

@shawnyblazes no, I do not have a steamer. I've always contemplated getting one; who knows what next year will bring lol...
@IDareT'sHair and @Saludable84 thanks for the tips. I'll use coconut milk next time and won't touch that AVG as a low Po head lol...

Oh and Good Afternoon/Evening ladies!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

So, Um...my Slaps did not arrive like I thought they would.

There's still time though.  I've been getting packages late, late, late  Hopefully, this is one of them.

ETA:  I'm contacting Cream & Coco.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I just got a confirmation that my Slaps arrived at 6:07 p.m.

Lemme go look!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Okay my Slaps (another Black) and Charcoal just came.  Also, my NW21 was here too!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

This time I know where I put my Slap Caps, but still praying the other one turns up eventually.

Ain't nobody got no monnneeeeeee to be just wastin'.....

And I figure I can always use another Black one.


----------



## Saludable84

IDareT'sHair said:


> ETA:  I'm contacting Cream & Coco.



Girl, I'm starting to get tied a dem!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Saludable84 said:


> *Girl, I'm starting to get tied a dem!*


@Saludable84 
The only thang keepin' me from going skrait O-F-F is the fact that they said errrthang should ship by 12/16.

OT: Bekura created a label on 12/09 and it hasn't budged.  Still in Pre-Shipment phase.


----------



## rileypak

Found some ST conditioners I completely forgot about!  Some clay ones from one of her Fan Fridays


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> *Found some ST conditioners I completely forgot about!  Some clay ones from one of her Fan Fridays *


@rileypak
N-I-C-E!

I found a couple Molasses and a Strand Repair I didn't know I had.


----------



## Saludable84

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Saludable84
> The only thang keepin' me from going skrait O-F-F is the fact that they said errrthang should ship by 12/16.
> 
> OT: Bekura created a label on 12/09 and it hasn't budged.  Still in Pre-Shipment phase.



My QB label never showed movement then bam.... package waiting at the PO. I'm hoping it's just an oversight buy the PO and your stuff is moving. 

My PO told me they barely have space to hold these packages.


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Saludable84
> The only thang keepin' me from going skrait O-F-F is the fact that they said errrthang should ship by 12/16.
> 
> *OT: Bekura created a label on 12/09 and it hasn't budged.  Still in Pre-Shipment phase*.



I noticed this too @IDareT'sHair. What is up with these vendors?


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Hey divas
Received my cyber Monday order from APB, just waiting on the order from BF. Jakeala is on the way and still no word from ST


----------



## MileHighDiva

USPS just left all my packages in a bin on my porch tonight, 

This is what I received that's forum related:

LRC Shake & Go liter replacement
Gymwrap replacement
Jakeala
MUAC
Still waiting on my APB BF order.  I like that she keeps us posted.  Ms. Kane, stated the rest of the BF orders should go out tomorrow in the APB thread.


----------



## Aggie

Okay I have a bag of stuff packed and ready to give away and in the bag I have:

Soultanicals Fall Bundle- the entire bundle
Bask & Bloom Brahmi Root Hair Mask
A 3/4 jar full of APB UCS 
Half a jar of Terrene Fusions Mango Shea Cocoa Moisturizing Hair Lotion
20 conditioning caps
Sample sized NG Hibiscus & Honey Leave in
Slightly more than a bottle of APB Hair Cleansing Whipped Creme

For now that's it. I already have so eone in mind to give them to


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Good morning ladies.


someone give me a natural recipe for a cold.  I cant take anything because Im still breastfeeding.


pleaseeeeeeeeee, before I blow my nose off my head....


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

@rileypak any word from Camille Rose?


----------



## rileypak

shawnyblazes said:


> @rileypak any word from Camille Rose?



Nothing yet and I'm ready to send an email too


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

shawnyblazes said:


> Good morning ladies.
> 
> 
> someone give me a natural recipe for a cold.  I cant take anything because Im still breastfeeding.
> 
> 
> pleaseeeeeeeeee, before I blow my nose off my head....


@shawnyblazes 
Ginger and echinacea teas are great. For your stuffy nose try a humidifier that you can add either liquid menthol or eucalyptus oil to.
Also drink Emergen-C 1000mg vit c supplement


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

curlyhersheygirl said:


> @shawnyblazes
> Ginger and echinacea teas are great. For your stuffy nose try a humidifier that you can add either liquid menthol or eucalyptus oil to.
> Also drink Emergen-C 1000mg vit c supplement


the vit c wont bother the baby @curlyhersheygirl ? That's my usual go to but I was hesitant


----------



## bajandoc86

It's the last day of conference today and this evening I fly to see my mmaaaaannnnnn!!! 

*twerks bootay*

Ok I'mma behave now. 

How y'all ladies doing?


----------



## Aggie

Good morning ladies. How is everyone doing? Have a blessed day!


----------



## CeeLex33

Hey Ladies! My apologies- been hectic lately, but all is well- hope you all are too!

Received all my goodies from BF with these exceptions:
Still waiting on: Cream & Coco and Bubble Bistro
Shipping notice yesterday from APB and Jakeala


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

shawnyblazes said:


> the vit c wont bother the baby @curlyhersheygirl ? That's my usual go to but I was hesitant


@shawnyblazes 
It won't.


----------



## MileHighDiva

@CeeLex33, we missed you!

@shawnyblazes 


Now, where's @flyygirlll2?


----------



## flyygirlll2

@MileHighDiva I'm here lurking around. I had to undergo major surgery last week, so now I'm in pain/recovery mode. I have mini twists in my hair and hope they last another week or so. I've been managing to spritz my hair every other day to keep it from drying out. 


In terms of packages, I had to email Cream & Coco. They sent me a shipping notification yesterday but it's in "Pre-Shippment." Sent an email today to Camille Rose about my order too. Received my Jakeala order. Still waiting on APB about my Cyber Monday  order.


----------



## MileHighDiva

@flyygirlll2


----------



## rileypak

@flyygirlll2 

@shawnyblazes 

@IDareT'sHair & @curlyhersheygirl 

Hey everybody!


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

get well soon @flyygirlll2 
Thanks ladies!  runny nose is so not the business


----------



## flyygirlll2

@shawnyblazes Thank you. I hope you feel better soon as well.


----------



## bajandoc86

Speedy recovery to you @flyygirlll2!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@bajandoc86
Hmph.  It's about time you got there to that M'annnnnnnn!......


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@flyygirlll2
I emailed Cream & Coco and have 'yet' to get a response!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@MileHighDiva 
I'm glad you got your replacement LRC! 

Hopefully, they learned something behind this and make the necessary adjustments.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Hey didn't LG have a discount for LHCF?  I am tryna' remember what that was.  If anybody remembers, please give me a shout out.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

IDareT'sHair said:


> *Hey didn't LG have a discount for LHCF?  I am tryna' remember what that was.*  If anybody remembers, please give me a shout out.



Found Da' Code.  Can't use it for Sale items. 

btw:  @divachyk @Beamodel the 4oz Java is now 6.5 oz's on Sale for $11.00.


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> Found Da' Code.  Can't use it for Sale items.
> 
> btw:  @divachyk @Beamodel the 4oz Java is now 6.5 oz's on Sale for $11.00.


Who's LG @IDareT'sHair?


----------



## Saludable84

@shawnyblazes im no help as I used to just suffer. 

@flyygirlll2 wishing you a safe and speedy recovery


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Bekura said my ordered "Shipped" but it still says "Pre-Shipment" ARGGGHHHH


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Aggie 
Liquid Gold


----------



## MileHighDiva

IDareT'sHair said:


> Bekura said my ordered "Shipped" but it still says "Pre-Shipment" ARGGGHHHH


What did your order?

I love Palm Tapioca, but the Apple Syrup and Tonga Mousse are duds to me.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I used my Bekura dollas to get another Cacao Bark.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

MileHighDiva said:


> *I love Palm Tapioca*,


@MileHighDiva
I still haven't tried this.  It's in my Stash though.


----------



## MileHighDiva

IDareT'sHair said:


> @MileHighDiva
> I still haven't tried this.  It's in my Stash though.


You'll love it!


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

@IDareT'sHair  How are you doing?


----------



## flyygirlll2

IDareT'sHair said:


> @flyygirlll2
> I emailed Cream & Coco and have 'yet' to get a response!


This was their response to me:

Hello!
Black Friday/ Cyber Monday orders begin to process on 11/29. Holiday sale orders will ship from our Cherryville Fulfillment Center within 7-14 business days. Orders are processed Monday-Friday, 8am-5pm EST. The last day for shipping orders is anticipated to be on or by December 16th. Prior to this date, we apologize but are unable to provide an update as there are many orders being processed by our fulfillment team.

Our full holiday shipping guideline can be found in your order confirmation email and also on our website here-> http://creamandcoco.com/Black-Friday-Shopping_ep_45-1.html

Thank you so much for choosing Cream & Coco for your holiday shopping! We appreciate you and your business and hope once you receive your order, it was well worth the wait and you love everything!


I was annoyed that it's taking this long. I understand that high sales during the holidays can have an affect but dang.  I'm still waiting on Camille Rose to respond back.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

shawnyblazes said:


> *How are you doing?*


@shawnyblazes

Hey Ms. Sniffles!  ........

I was going to suggest Pure OJ (not from Concentrate) and Lemon & Honey in a Tea.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My last J. Monique order shipped.  It should be here Thursday.

I returned my last order of J-osie Mar-an Argan Bo.dy But.ter in lieu of the J. Monique Butters. 

Will see how they perform.

I'll grab a few more Friday while the Sale is still on.

@CeeLex33 Have you used J.Monique's Bo-dy Bu-tters?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@flyygirlll2
I 'think' I saw the same spiel on the website. 

I know I betta' have something on or before 12/16.  Turrible.


----------



## CeeLex33

@IDareT'sHair 
Yes I tried J Monique's Rum Raisin and Hawaii or Hawaiian sp? Nice and creamy, almost similar to Mr BelNouvo's Body Creams. I think you would like, especially since they are still on sale


----------



## IDareT'sHair

CeeLex33 said:


> *Yes I tried J Monique's Rum Raisin and Hawaii or Hawaiian sp? Nice and creamy,* almost similar to Mr BelNouvo's Body Creams.* I think you would like, especially since they are still on sale *


@CeeLex33
Girl, I bought x8  Don't say Nuffin'.
I bought:
Rum Raisin
Georgia Sunrise
Cranberry
Caramel
Coconut Surprise
White Chocolate
Pin.a Col.ada
Frozen Margarita

Speaking of Bel Nouvo:  Gurl, that Amaretto!


----------



## CeeLex33

LMBOOOOOOO @IDareT'sHair 
Not for nothing now is the time right- but um Miss T- you WENT all the way in LOLOL
Just 8 tho HAHAHAHAHA you slippin jk


----------



## IDareT'sHair

CeeLex33 said:


> *Just 8 tho HAHAHAHAHA you slippin jk*


@CeeLex33
I'm picking up a few b/ups on Friday.  The "Sale" will still be on. 

I'm owed a Refund too, so I told her to deduct it from my next order.

I'll get another Rum Raisin and a few others


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Sarenzo's Sale has started!  It's suppose to be from 12/16 -12/18 on *PRE-MADE* Items. 

I grabbed x2 Creamies and some Wax Tarts.

I'll see if they add more stuff Friday.....


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

Hi all! Work has been very demanding but shall die down after tomorrow. 

Can I just reiterate how much I LOVE APB's Hair Lotion? I used just the hair lotion and got a nice, soft, greaseless defined twist out. This stuff is so amazing.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@CeeLex33
It was actually x9 (Vanilla Buttercream)


----------



## CeeLex33

@IDareT'sHair #nowthatswhatimtalkinbout 

you got me browsing J Moniques LOL


----------



## IDareT'sHair

CeeLex33 said:


> *#nowthatswhatimtalkinbout*
> 
> you got me browsing J Moniques LOL


@CeeLex33
You Know You Ain't Right.

OT:  I bought alla' those J. Monique and it still didn't add up to what I was paying for x1 jar of Jo.sie Mar.an Ar.gan Bod.y Butt.er


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> Sarenzo's Sale has started!  It's suppose to be from 12/16 -12/18 on *PRE-MADE* Items.



Good looking out! Need to grab more of those wax.tarts


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@rileypak 
Imma check back in there on Friday to see if they added more items.


----------



## CeeLex33

Yep- making a cart with Sarenzo as well. Those tarts are a definite here- wish she had the Mac Apple on there now.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

CeeLex33 said:


> *Yep- making a cart with Sarenzo as well. Those tarts are a definite here- wish she had the Mac Apple on there now.*


@CeeLex33
If she adds items, I'll be back in there.  I want another Avocado Heavy Crème and a few more Tarts.


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak
> Imma check back in there on Friday to see if they added more items.



I'll definitely check back for more tarts...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> *I'll definitely check back for more tarts...*


@rileypak
Me Too!
I feel the Tarts are a lot more "Pungent" than the Oils.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@CeeLex33 @rileypak
Ms. C-Lexi was absolutely right. 

There are more "tarts" added than when I first checked out. 

So....I need to stay on top of this.


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak
> Me Too!
> I feel the Tarts are a lot more "Pungent" than the Oils.



I've never had the oils but we have been burning the same three tarts for over a week now (maybe close to two weeks) and it still smells lovely


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> *I've never had the oils but we have been burning the same three tarts for over a week now (maybe close to two weeks) and it still smells lovely *


@rileypak
I was very disappointed by the Oils after using that Wax.

And you are right, Gurl.....I burned that Wax!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I've remembered to "invert" everyday (so far).  Hopefully, this will become a monthly habit.

I really wanna stick to this and make it part of my overall Hair Regi.


----------



## CeeLex33

Got shipping notice for Bubble Bistro


----------



## IDareT'sHair

CeeLex33 said:


> *Got shipping notice for Bubble Bistro*


@CeeLex33 
Gurl Finally!


----------



## rileypak

Ship ship from Sarenzo


----------



## divachyk

IDareT'sHair said:


> Found Da' Code.  Can't use it for Sale items.
> 
> btw:  @divachyk @Beamodel the 4oz Java is now 6.5 oz's on Sale for $11.00.



@IDareT'sHair, I'm behind on the thread. I loved the Java. Did you buy?


----------



## Shay72

Finished a bottle of APB Whipped Cleansing Creme. I have one back up.

I know everyone's hair is different but I'm low po and my hair loves avg. I use it daily on my edges. It's also part of my detangling spray: avg, oil, and distilled water.


----------



## Shay72

Finished up the Adiva Natural Leave In. Not a repurchase. Also finished J Monique Natural's Burdock Root & Nettle Hair Treatment. I have 1 backup.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

IDareT'sHair said:


> @shawnyblazes
> 
> Hey Ms. Sniffles!  ........
> 
> I was going to suggest Pure OJ (not from Concentrate) and Lemon & Honey in a Tea.



I'm going to have to try that tonight.  I slept on the couch last night and of course baby J was right on top of me.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

divachyk said:


> *I'm behind on the thread. I loved the Java. Did you buy?*


@divachyk
No, not yet. 

She did say, that she would only be bringing it back as a "Seasonal Item".

I could not use the Code with it.  It said: _Code can not be used on Sale Items_.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

shawnyblazes said:


> *I'm going to have to try that tonight.  I slept on the couch last night and of course baby J was right on top of me.*


@shawnyblazes
I mean drink Pure OJ. 

Also try Honey & Lemon in a Tea.  That's what several Nurses suggested in 2013 when I had bronchitis.

They said just keep drinking liquids Hot and/or Cold.  Doesn't matter which, just keep taking in plenty of fluids.

Also, good old Chicken Soup.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> *Ship ship from Sarenzo*


@rileypak
You mean from the order we just placed last night????????


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak
> You mean from the order we just placed last night????????



Yep


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> *Yep*


@rileypak 
Hmph.  Not me.


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak
> Hmph.  Not me.



  

We'll see when it actually moves though...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

IDareT'sHair said:


> *Hmph.  Not me*.


@rileypak 
I stand corrected!  I did.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> *We'll see when it actually moves though...*


@rileypak
I went back in and made another Cart of Tarts.  That's funny "Cart of Tarts"

I still want another Avocado Heavy Crème.  I got one recently on a Swap and would like another Jar.

I still plan to see if they add more 'stuff' tomorrow through Sunday.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl
You gettin' anything from Curlmart?


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> You gettin' anything from Curlmart?



@IDareT'sHair Not this time.
I went looking at Sarenzo but only saw 1 scent of tart listed


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *I went looking at Sarenzo but only saw 1 scent of tart listed*


@curlyhersheygirl @rileypak @CeeLex33
I just heard back from them.  This is all that will be listed for Sale. 

They are not planning on adding anything else.  Everything that is for Sale is already listed.


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl @rileypak @CeeLex33
> I just heard back from them.  This is all that will be listed for Sale.
> 
> They are not planning on adding anything else.  Everything that is for Sale is already listed.



Welp then I won't be going back in since I was only there for tarts


----------



## flyygirlll2

Heard back from Camille Rose. They should be shipping either today or tomorrow and they're still working on orders.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

flyygirlll2 said:


> Heard back from Camille Rose. They should be shipping either today or tomorrow and they're still working on orders.



I was just about to ask about this.

 pre order is not for me  -_-


----------



## bajandoc86

Hey luvvies! Hope y'all are doing well and getting packages to open 

@IDareT'sHair Bae is about to take me to Target cause I said I needed 'one thing'.  He's giving me major side eye because he knows the truth! 

P.S. I haven't been here 24 hours yet and he's already dipping into my Sarenzo body frosting. And he ain't light handed!


----------



## rileypak

bajandoc86 said:


> Hey luvvies! Hope y'all are doing well and getting packages to open
> 
> @IDareT'sHair Bae is about to take me to Target cause I said I needed 'one thing'.  He's giving me major side eye because he knows the truth!
> 
> P.S. I haven't been here 24 hours yet and he's already dipping into my Sarenzo body frosting. And he ain't light handed!


----------



## Beamodel

My slaps arrived today. The olive green is really dark. Almost looks black. I'm loving the mauve color too.


----------



## rileypak

Beamodel said:


> My slaps arrived today. The olive green is really dark. Almost looks black. I'm loving the mauve color too.


----------



## Beamodel

lol @rileypak


----------



## IDareT'sHair

bajandoc86 said:


> *P.S. I haven't been here 24 hours yet and he's already dipping into my Sarenzo body frosting. And he ain't light handed! *


@bajandoc86 
Gurl.....You betta' let that Mannnnnnnnnnnn use some Body Frosting. 

When you leave and start thankin' 'bout it, you gone wish you were still there to Butta' Him Down real good.....

You gone be on the plane like:.....

OT:  I hope he has a good Target.  Please stock up.


----------



## bajandoc86

Y'all I am sitting here smh. Money will bring out the worst in people. This chick that I went on a recent trip with owes me money and is acting very strange about it.

Ugh. Once all of this is over I am DONE.


----------



## CeeLex33

Used up:
J Monique's Irish Moss and Cocoa DC (no back ups- nice, but not a repurchase)
APB Hair Lotion (Have 3 backups = soft fluffy twists #BAE)

ETA:

FINALLY Ship notice from Cream & Coco, we'll see how long this takes


----------



## CeeLex33

bajandoc86 said:


> *Money will bring out the worst in people. *This chick that I went on a recent trip with owes me money and is acting very strange about it.
> Ugh. Once all of this is over I am DONE.



#truerwordshaveneverbeenspoken

That sucks- I hope everything works out


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@CeeLex33
Hey Girlie!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My Inashi came today.  Also, my Bekura.

Ship, Ship & GC from Sarenzo (placed x2 separate Tart orders)

My J.Monique I thought shipped is actually in some Pre-Shipment phase.

Cream & Coco come talkin' some bull about 7-14 business days  on their site and everything should ship by the 16th.

I ain't tryna' hear alladat


----------



## IDareT'sHair

CeeLex33 said:


> *ETA:
> 
> FINALLY Ship notice from Cream & Coco, we'll see how long this takes *


@CeeLex33
Hmphf.  I guess errrbody got one but me.


----------



## Aggie

I used the last bit of my APB Daily Refresher Spray on my hair tonight. I'm moving onto my APB Sweet Pumpkin Spice Leave-in Conditioner now.


----------



## Aggie

How is everyone doing by the way. I was so busy today, I couldn't even lurk...


----------



## CeeLex33

@IDareT'sHair  still gotta hurry up and wait tho


----------



## Aggie

CeeLex33 said:


> Used up:
> *J Monique's Irish Moss and Cocoa DC (no back ups- nice, but not a repurchase)*
> APB Hair Lotion (Have 3 backups = soft fluffy twists #BAE)
> 
> ETA:
> 
> FINALLY Ship notice from Cream & Coco, we'll see how long this takes



@CeeLex33 

With my purchase, I didn't get any of these. When you say nice, are they like 'APB' nice or 'Soultanicals' or 'CRN' nice?


----------



## CeeLex33

@Aggie 
LOL- I was pretty vague! I like all of J Monique's conditioners, but I liked this one the least. 
It did leave my hair soft and moisturized etc, but there is something about the texture I just didn't like. Of all her DC's this one is the most "wet" if that makes sense? I just like my DCs to have a more creamy consistency.


----------



## Aggie

CeeLex33 said:


> @Aggie
> LOL- I was pretty vague! I like all of J Monique's conditioners, but I liked this one the least.
> It did leave my hair soft and moisturized etc, but there is something about the texture I just didn't like. Of all her DC's this one is the most "wet" if that makes sense? I just like my DCs to have a more creamy consistency.


I totally get it. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## CeeLex33

@Aggie
My favorites were the Hibiscus Broccoli, Seaweed, Wheatgrass and Bentonite something. I haven't tried the 2 new ones just yet (Charcoal and Tamanu Butter sp).


----------



## rileypak

Evening everyone!!!


----------



## Aggie

CeeLex33 said:


> @Aggie
> My favorites were the Hibiscus Broccoli, Seaweed, Wheatgrass and Bentonite something. I haven't tried the 2 new ones just yet (Charcoal and Tamanu Butter sp).


Oh okay. I didn't get the Wheatgrass one but I got the others you mentioned along with the Raw Honey and Burdock Root and Nettle but of course, they have not yet shipped .


----------



## Aggie

rileypak said:


> Evening everyone!!!



 @rileypak


----------



## Saludable84

Hola @rileypak


----------



## CeeLex33

Aggie said:


> Oh okay. I didn't get the Wheatgrass one but I got the others you mentioned along with the Raw Honey and Burdock Root and Nettle but of course, they have not yet shipped .



BOOOOOOOOOOOO! Good news is you will prolly get your order before I get my Cream and Coco


----------



## IDareT'sHair

CeeLex33 said:


> *Good news is you will prolly get your order before I get my Cream and Coco *


@CeeLex33
I was thinking the exact same thing.  I cannot beweave how slow they've been. 

*Note to Self*  Never order from them again on BF


----------



## Aggie

CeeLex33 said:


> BOOOOOOOOOOOO! *Good news is you will prolly get your order before I get my Cream and Coco*


----------



## BrownBetty

Hiiiii Ladies!

I still waiting on APB.

I think I am going to get a 5 shelf bookcase and get baskets to store my hair stuff.  We'll see.  I don't want to spend a lot on this.


----------



## rileypak

@Saludable84


----------



## bajandoc86

@IDareT'sHair

He does smell yummy with it slathered all ova 

Btw thank you ladies for your help and suggestions for my winter hair care reggie. These QB products have my dookie braids well moisturised and soft. Y'all are the best!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@bajandoc86
For some reason....I thought you were wearing your hurr skrait this trip?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@NaturallyATLPCH
When is your last day?


----------



## rileypak

Ship ship from CurlMart and Soultanicals


----------



## bajandoc86

IDareT'sHair said:


> @bajandoc86
> For some reason....I thought you were wearing your hurr skrait this trip?



Yea I was supposed to but my appointment got pushed back to this coming Saturday. So it won't be straight for as long as I wanted.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

GIRL! @IDareT'sHair FRIDAY!!!
Then I'll see those suckas on January 4. 
We had a district visit today in classrooms and it went very, very well. I've been so busy prepping for that I haven't seen my girls! I miss yall!

@shawnyblazes Elderberry Syrup is great for colds, as well as Saline Mists to unclog your nose. I have been absolutely LOVING my oil diffuser, diffusing peppermint and eucalyptus oils nightly kept my sinsuses clear and really made it feel better. Right now, I'm diffusing an immunity blend of eucalyptus, peppermint, clove bud, cinnamon leaf, and rosemary. I'm going to do that all winter long.

I bought a diffuser for my house, classroom, and a set of 32 essential oils to experiment with.

Merry Christmas to me!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@NaturallyATLPCH
Enjoy Yo'Self Sis. 

I know you deserve it.


----------



## rileypak

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> I have been absolutely LOVING my oil diffuser, diffusing peppermint and eucalyptus oils nightly kept my sinsuses clear and really made it feel better. Right now, I'm diffusing an immunity blend of eucalyptus, peppermint, clove bud, cinnamon leaf, and rosemary. I'm going to do that all winter long.
> 
> I bought a diffuser for my house, classroom, and a set of 32 essential oils to experiment with.





*runs to Amazon*


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

rileypak said:


> *runs to Amazon*


----------



## flyygirlll2

_ Finally _ a shipping notification from Camille Rose . Made a small purchase from CurlMart since they're having free shipping. Tempted to grab something from SSI but idk.


----------



## Shay72

BrownBetty said:


> Hiiiii Ladies!
> 
> I still waiting on APB.
> 
> I think I am going to get a 5 shelf bookcase and get baskets to store my hair stuff.  We'll see.  I don't want to spend a lot on this.


You don't need to. Get a bookcase from Walmart or Target and get your baskets from the Dollar Tree.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

Shay72 said:


> You don't need to. Get a bookcase from Walmart or Target and get your baskets from the Dollar Tree.


I definitely need to invest in a nice shelf and some baskets as well. This is a good idea.


----------



## BrownBetty

I only wanted MHC products from cm... All out!  So sad!


----------



## MileHighDiva

When did CM start doing fulfillment out of NY?  My origin scan is for somwhere in NY instead of Austin, TX.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Bought x1 8oz SSI Kiwi Kiss


----------



## Aggie

Used up:

1 Bottle of Jason Naturalas Thin to Thick Conditioner. Last bottle, no backups.


----------



## rileypak

MileHighDiva said:


> When did CM start doing fulfillment out of NY?  My origin scan is for somwhere in NY instead of Austin, TX.



They moved last month I think. Moved to a bigger space.


----------



## BrownBetty

IDareT'sHair said:


> Bought x1 8oz SSI Kiwi Kiss



They got u w/ that 30% huh? They almost got me.


----------



## rileypak

Evening ladies!

I've got all kinds of shipping notices lately...I'm waiting on at least nine packages 

ETA: actually I think it's ten


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> *I've got all kinds of shipping notices lately...I'm waiting on at least nine packages *
> 
> *ETA: actually I think it's ten *


@rileypak


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Finished up:
x1 CRN Cranberry Hair Lotion (no b/ups)
*will pull out x1 SSI Cranberry*


----------



## flyygirlll2

@rileypak I have 8  hair and skin stuff.


----------



## flyygirlll2

I have all these products I want to use but have to figure out how I'm going to wash my hair. I can't stand for too long due to the pain.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@flyygirlll2 @rileypak

Coming:
x4 Separate J. Monique Natural orders (all shipping at once)
Cream & Coco (whatever.....*totally over it*)
Annabelle's Perfect Blend (x2 Pumpkin Seeds)
Curlmart (Curl Junkie & a Darcy's Scalp Butter)
She Scent It (Kiwi Kiss)
Sarenzo Beauty (a bunch of Wa.x Tar.ts, and x2 Creamy Oils)
Phytophanere


----------



## CeeLex33

Evenin' Ladies! 

No packages today but waiting on 7 hair and skin stuff, hopefully should have everything by this weekend (fingers crossed).


----------



## IDareT'sHair

flyygirlll2 said:


> I have all these products I want to use but have to figure out how I'm going to wash my hair. *I can't stand for too long due to the pain.*


@flyygirlll2 
What's wrong? 

Did I miss something?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

CeeLex33 said:


> *Evenin' Ladies!*


@CeeLex33
Hey Ms. Lady!.....


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Lemme Run back in Curlmart right quick


----------



## CeeLex33

@IDareT'sHair 

Hey Miss T! I need to do inventory once the rest of these packages arrive, I have some older thangs I need to use up already.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

CeeLex33 said:


> *Hey Miss T! I need to do inventory once the rest of these packages arrive, I have some older thangs I need to use up already.*


@CeeLex33
Hey Ms. Lady!

I hear you.  We gone get it together.

I think Imma do one more little CM purchase.


----------



## flyygirlll2

I decided to skip SSI. I'm tempted to make another purchase with CM but not sure what to get since some stuff is OOS anyway.


----------



## myronnie

My poor hair has taken a beating over the past months..I finally have 13 days off, so I'm looking forward to giving it some TLC!

ETA: Oops sorry guys, I thought I was posting in Random Hair Thoughts 
Apparently I'm a little rusty at this forum thing


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@flyygirlll2
Here is what is in my Cart (a bunch of back ups) I think Imma skip it and buy some boots.
CRN Ajani Balm
x2 MHC Honey Hair Mask (back ups)
x1 CRN Moroccan Pear (back up)
x1 CJ Daily Fix Cleansing (back up)
x1 Alikay Avocado (back up)

So, you see....I need to take a seat and get my boots instead.


----------



## rileypak

flyygirlll2 said:


> @rileypak I have 8  hair and skin stuff.



Only two of the ten are hair related


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak



I'm getting it in before the 4th


----------



## Aggie

Okay this time gatta be that time @IDareT'sHair talked about. I am getting so many sales email at the moment .


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Aggie said:


> *Okay this time gatta be that time talked about. I am getting so many sales email at the moment *.


@Aggie
Yeah, they show up and show out after BF/CM for some skrange reason? 

They think folks all caught up in other Chris-tmas Sales.  From now until NY's


----------



## flyygirlll2

@rileypak I have a few skin stuff but most of it is hair. 

@IDareT'sHair Lol. I want to get the CRN Ajani Balm just to try it. I bought earlier; Oyin Hair Dew (want to give it another shot) SM JBCO Shampoo, and HAIRiette Kokum Butter & Marula Oil Curl Creme.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ship Ship _Already_ from SSI !


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@rileypak 
Sittin' up here trackin' packages!

I clowned you for 10-11 packages when I prolly have that many myself


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@flyygirlll2 @rileypak
My Large J.Monique Order (x4 orders - all shipped in the same box) was suppose to be delivered 12/13.

It is here somewhere just sitting.  I hope nothing's wrong with the Postage etc....


----------



## flyygirlll2

@IDareT'sHair I think it's just USPS. I've had some packages sitting here for a few days when they were supposed to be delivered. So annoying.

Cream & Coco "should" be arriving tomorrow but we'll see.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@shawnyblazes
Shawny - I'm so glad you're on.  SSI's Cranberry does not smell like Cranberry!....

I've had it twice and swapped it both times.  This time I finally used it.  And I got x1 recently in a Swap.

I'm disappointed, by the 'lack of scent'.  CRN's smells like Cranberry and has wonderful ingredients.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@flyygirlll2
Still nothing from Cream & Coco


----------



## flyygirlll2

IDareT'sHair said:


> @flyygirlll2
> Still nothing from Cream & Coco


Smh. I would contact them agian. The shipping with them has been crazy.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@shawnyblazes
Here's what's in CRN's Cranberry:
_Purified Water, Coconut Water, Blue Cohosh, Corn Silk infused in Soy Oil, Palm Oil, Glycerin, Vegetable Emulsifier, Nutrasilk, Cocoa, Aloe Vera Juice, Sorbitol, Androbia Oil, Cranberry Oil, Babbasu Oil, Illipe Oil, Brown Rice Syrup, Slippery Elm, Optiphen, Natural Coloring and LOVE (of course)_


----------



## IDareT'sHair

flyygirlll2 said:


> *Smh. I would contact them agian. The shipping with them has been crazy.*


@flyygirlll2
I told them, I'll never, ever shop there again BF.

So, I may not get mine until Spring.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

You know what,  I never realized this but Its never smelled like cranberry and I never expected it to despite the name, LOLOLOL

I got it because of the ingredients but I wasn't looking for cranberry scented, LOLOL @ myself.

I wonder why its named Cranberry then? @IDareT'sHair[/user][/QUOTE]


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

With the fruit extract should it have a scent? @IDareT'sHair


----------



## IDareT'sHair

shawnyblazes said:


> *You know what,  I never realized this but Its never smelled like cranberry and I never expected it to despite the name, LOLOLOL  I got it because of the ingredients but I wasn't looking for cranberry scented, LOLOL @ myself.
> 
> I wonder why its named Cranberry then? *


@shawnyblazes
Gurl...I don't know?

It's the Holiday Season and SSI usually has "nicely scented" products, so I just automatically "assumed" it would smell goodt. 

Like right now I'm into the Pumpkin-y, Cranberry-y, Sweet Potato-y smelling holiday scents.

It gets great reviews nonetheless, despite the lack of scent.  So, I'm excited to finally try it.

I did the exact same thing with the Coco-Crème L-I.  I had that bad-boy 50-11 times and kept swapping it and finally was able to use it and loved it.


----------



## flyygirlll2

@IDareT'sHair Shoot, after all this I wouldn't want to shop during BF with them either.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

shawnyblazes said:


> *With the fruit extract should it have a scent?*


@shawnyblazes
Totally disappointing. 

But I'm sure I'll be WOW'ed by its Performance.

I also got the Honey L-I on a Swap as well.  I think this is new?

ETA: CRN's is a "Perky Pink"


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

IDareT'sHair said:


> @shawnyblazes
> Totally disappointing.
> 
> But I'm sure I'll be WOW'ed by its Performance.
> 
> I also got the Honey L-I on a Swap as well.  I think this is new?
> 
> ETA: CRN's is a "Perky Pink"



I just saw she has a new heavy cream. I liked the ingredients so  I scooped it up. I ADORE the cranberry cocktail. I can use it alone on naked hair and have my hair dry soft and sheeny. Staple.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

flyygirlll2 said:


> *Shoot, after all this I wouldn't want to shop during BF with them either.*


@flyygirlll2
It don't make no sense at all them taking this long for anything! 

They ain't even all that.

I'm so done with them.  They are dead last.  My item came from the UK faster than that.

I ordered APB really, really late and it's shipped.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

shawnyblazes said:


> *I just saw she has a new heavy cream. I liked the ingredients so  I scooped it up. *I ADORE the cranberry cocktail. I can use it alone on naked hair and have my hair dry soft and sheeny. Staple.


@shawnyblazes
I saw that too. 

I only got an 8oz of Kiwi Kiss cause it was on my "original" BF list. 

It was basically nothing more than Free Shipping.


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak
> Sittin' up here trackin' packages!
> 
> I clowned you for 10-11 packages when I prolly have that many myself



Now I'll be waiting on 11


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@flyygirlll2 
My Sarenzo I "just" ordered will be here before that durn Cream & Coco. 

And also SSI I ordered several hours ago has already shipped.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> *Now I'll be waiting on 11 *


@rileypak 
Uh...Oh...Okay What is #11?


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Im on third shift tonight.  Kicking my butt.  5 hours to goo


----------



## IDareT'sHair

shawnyblazes said:


> *Im on third shift tonight.  Kicking my butt.  5 hours to goo*


@shawnyblazes
Lawd....I was wondering what is the Debil you were doing up!

And what in the Debil I'm doing up? Knowing I got an early a.m. meeting.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

IDareT'sHair said:


> @shawnyblazes
> Lawd....I was wondering what is the Debil you were doing up!
> 
> And what in the Debil I'm doing up? Knowing I got an early a.m. meeting.



Lol.  Man, I worked my normal schedule today as well.  I have an early appt today later in the morning so Im making up my day so to speak and Im coming in on Saturday.  Lawd!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

"Personal Pet Peeve":  I "hate" when folks use X-Mas. 

I usually try not to purchase from folks that use a Discount "Code" X-Mas.

I noticed SSI and CJ both used X-Mas.  It's just a very "Personal" turn-off for me.

I'm glad I bought my CJ from Curlmart.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

shawnyblazes said:


> Lol.  Man,* I worked my normal schedule today as well.  I have an early appt today later in the morning so Im making up my day so to speak and Im coming in on Saturday.  Lawd!!*


@shawnyblazes


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@flyygirlll2
In their response they said: _"When they arrive, I hope you enjoy your products"_

Ninjas puhleeeze.


----------



## flyygirlll2

@IDareT'sHair Girl, other things I've ordered on the same day has already shipped before Cream & Coco too smh. I already received a shipping notification from CurlMart. These other folks need to get on the ball. 

@shawnyblazes I used to work overnight shifts for a few years while going to school. It's not easy but you have to do what you have to do.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

flyygirlll2 said:


> @IDareT'sHair Girl, other things I've ordered on the same day has already shipped before Cream & Coco too smh. I already received a shipping notification from CurlMart. These other folks need to get on the ball.
> 
> @shawnyblazes I used to work overnight shifts for a few years while going to school. It's not easy but you have to do what you have to do.



Hopefully this doesnt happen too often.  I know by 3 am im going to be no good.  I started my day at 5 am yesterday lol.


----------



## flyygirlll2

IDareT'sHair said:


> @flyygirlll2
> In their response they said: _"When they arrive, I hope you enjoy your products"_
> 
> Ninjas puhleeeze.


Yup... that's what they said to me too .


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak
> Uh...Oh...Okay What is #11?



Skin.care...par the course for me lately. Skin.care, cos.metics, then hair stuff...
My skin is looking and feeling great though these days so money well spent


----------



## IDareT'sHair

flyygirlll2 said:


> *Girl, other things I've ordered on the same day has already shipped before Cream & Coco too smh. I already received a shipping notification from CurlMart. These other folks need to get on the ball*.


@flyygirlll2

"Stuff" I'm still ordering, is all recently ordered.

And C&C have been 'dead last'.  If I woulda' paid PP, I woulda' been done filed a dispute on their behinds with the quickness.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> *Skin.care...par the course for me lately. Skin.care, cos.metics, then hair stuff...*
> My skin is looking and feeling great though these days so money well spent


@rileypak
Momma need to take your phone, tablet and laptop.


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak
> Momma need to take your phone, tablet and laptop.



I need to be back at work


----------



## flyygirlll2

shawnyblazes said:


> Hopefully this doesnt happen too often.  I know by 3 am im going to be no good.  I started my day at 5 am yesterday lol.


Dang. Hang in there girl


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> *I need to be back at work*


@rileypak 


Pffffft.  That Ain't Stopped Nuttin'


----------



## IDareT'sHair

shawnyblazes said:


> Hopefully this doesnt happen too often.  *I know by 3 am im going to be no good.*  I started my day at 5 am yesterday lol.


@shawnyblazes

@rileypak @flyygirlll2 Will Stay Up with You!......


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak
> 
> 
> Pffffft.  That Ain't Stopped Nuttin'



It wouldn't be as numerous


----------



## MileHighDiva

IDareT'sHair said:


> @flyygirlll2
> In their response they said: _"*When* *they* *arrive*, *I* *hope* *you* *enjoy* *your* *products*"_
> 
> Ninjas puhleeeze.


----------



## flyygirlll2

@rileypak I used to buy more makeup, but now it's more hair and skin care products. 

@IDareT'sHair I was about to file a pp dispute but then they sent me the shipping notification. CRN was working my nerves too. Someone else from there emailed me stating that the products were pre-order  ......... and? They also gave a shipping date of when the orders would be shipped and it wasn't....soooo


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Oh snap.  I havent heard from Camille Rose yet.


----------



## flyygirlll2

IDareT'sHair said:


> @shawnyblazes
> 
> @rileypak @flyygirlll2 Will Stay Up with You!......


Some of the pain meds I'm taking is unfortunately keeping me awake for now


----------



## flyygirlll2

shawnyblazes said:


> Oh snap.  I havent heard from Camille Rose yet.


They finally shipped after I contacted them twice.


----------



## rileypak

flyygirlll2 said:


> @rileypak I used to buy more makeup, but now it's more hair and skin.care products.



I've fallen back into lip products lately


----------



## rileypak

CRN finally sent me something earlier today


----------



## flyygirlll2

rileypak said:


> I've fallen back into lip products lately


Lol, it be like that sometimes.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

flyygirlll2 said:


> They finally shipped after I contacted them twice.



I just emailed them.  How are you going to have pre orders but don't ship on the pre order date you gave? This is what I don't like about that mess. Soultanicals got me twice. I placed this order and didn't notice it until after check out.  I don't play that pre order mess, I didn't pre order you my money.  You took it straight from the door.


----------



## flyygirlll2

shawnyblazes said:


> I just emailed them.  *How are you going to have pre orders but don't ship on the pre order date you gave?* This is what I don't like about that mess. Soultanicals got me twice. I placed this order and didn't notice it until after check out.  I don't play that pre order mess, I didn't pre order you my money.  You took it straight from the door.



This. That is what bothered me. If you are not going to follow through on the date provided to ship, why do this?? SMH. I shouldn't have to contact you about an order that should have been shipped when you said it would


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Just got ship notice from Cream & Coco. 

These folks are definitely on my "Naughty" List.


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> Just got ship notice from Cream & Coco.



Just got mine too


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> *Just got mine too*


@rileypak 
Gurl....

_"Whenever they arrive, I hope you like your products"_


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak
> Gurl....
> 
> _"Whenever they arrive, I hope you like your products"_


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Hey divas
I'm finally finished packing and now I have to go back a few pages to catch up.
My Jakeala and ST orders arrived yesterday. I'm missing my prepoos from my Jakeala order. Sent a message just waiting on a response.
The pumpkin detox mask from ST is different. There's liquid floating on top and it's much looser than the jar I have opened now.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


>


@rileypak
*cough*

I done placed a ba-billion orders since then, and they are last to arrive.

They need to get outta here with that mess!


----------



## rileypak

curlyhersheygirl said:


> The pumpkin detox mask from ST is different. There's liquid floating on top and it's much looser than the jar I have opened now.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *Hey divas
> I'm finally finished packing* and now I have to go back a few pages to catch up.
> My Jakeala and ST orders arrived yesterday. I'm missing my prepoos from my Jakeala order. Sent a message just waiting on a response.
> *The pumpkin detox mask from ST is different. There's liquid floating on top and it's much looser than the jar I have opened now.*


@curlyhersheygirl


I'm getting excited for you!

Another Poster posted about this in the December Hits or Miss thread.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

Got a 16 ounce DB Pumpkinseed Condish from CM


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


>


@rileypak
Um....I see you all Fired Up this mornin'


----------



## IDareT'sHair

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> *Got a 16 ounce DB Pumpkinseed Condish from CM*


@NaturallyATLPCH
I went in there last night to try to grab one but it was OOS.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> 
> 
> I'm getting excited for you!
> 
> Another Poster posted about this in the December Hits or Miss thread.


@rileypak & @IDareT'sHair 
Yeah that's a mess. I really like it too but I can't deal with inconsistencies.


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak
> Um....I see you all Fired Up this mornin'



All fire and brimstone over here this morning thanks to these shenanigans

I need to eat breakfast before I get online in the mornings because apparently I wake up hangry often


----------



## rileypak

curlyhersheygirl said:


> @rileypak & @IDareT'sHair
> Yeah that's a mess. I really like it too but I can't deal with inconsistencies.



I did tell myself this would be my last ride with that product so I was going to enjoy it while it lasted


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *Yeah that's a mess. I really like it too but I can't deal with inconsistencies.*


@curlyhersheygirl 
My initial jar was "runny"  I didn't get the Creamy Smoothness ya'll got.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> *All fire and brimstone over here this morning thanks to these shenanigans**I need to eat breakfast before I get online in the mornings because apparently I wake up hangry often *


@rileypak
Simma' down and Hit PayNah on something. 

Like You need to Eat a Snick-ers


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

rileypak said:


>


See, this is that ST bull shiggidy I'm talm bout.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

rileypak said:


> I did tell myself this would be my last ride with that product so I was going to enjoy it while it lasted


@rileypak 
After hearing others mention the differences they had I got really disappointed. Thankfully I have other things in my stash that I already love, but it's still a shame.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

IDareT'sHair said:


> @NaturallyATLPCH
> I went in there last night to try to grab one but it was OOS.


Yup, I grabbed it last night @IDareT'sHair


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak
> Simma' down and Hit PayNah on something.
> 
> Like You need to Eat a Snick-ers



I'm off to have a big bowl of oatmeal now and get some more rest.

Have a good day everyone!!!


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> My initial jar was "runny"  I didn't get the Creamy Smoothness ya'll got.


@IDareT'sHair 
This one seems to be exactly like that. Now I have to put it in rotation in January because I'm scared about spoilage with all that liquid on the surface .


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

rileypak said:


> I'm off to have a big bowl of oatmeal now and get some more rest.
> 
> Have a good day everyone!!!


@rileypak 
Take care sis


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *This one seems to be exactly like that. Now I have to put it in rotation in January because I'm scared about spoilage with all that liquid on the surface .*


@curlyhersheygirl
Gurl....I used that sucker up and never looked back.

I'll stick to: Molasses, Strand Repair (and on occasion) Elastic.

And my "lovely" Curl Conditioning Crème.

ETA: You leave the 18th right?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl*ETA: You leave the 18th right?*



That "mess" reminded me of a batch of runny henna.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> I used that sucker up and never looked back.
> 
> I'll stick to: Molasses, Strand Repair (and on occasion) Elastic.
> 
> And my "lovely" Curl Conditioning Crème.


@IDareT'sHair 
Good move. I need to leave ST alone. I thought by now she had herself together but I was wrong


----------



## IDareT'sHair

IDareT'sHair said:


> *That "mess" reminded me of a batch of runny henna*.


@curlyhersheygirl


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

@IDareT'sHair 
Yup the 18th.  I'll log on and chat when I can.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *Good move. I need to leave ST alone. I thought by now she had herself together but I was wrong*


@curlyheresheygirl
I'm scurrrrrrrrrrrd to mess with Knot Glide after Shawny's experience with inconsistencies.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> That "mess" reminded me of a batch of runny henna.


@IDareT'sHair 
That's exactly it. I'm not looking forward to using that.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyheresheygirl
> I'm scurrrrrrrrrrrd to mess with Knot Glide after Shawny's experience with inconsistencies.


@IDareT'sHair 
I got 3 liters because folks were raving about it  . So far the one we're using is awesome.


----------



## BrownBetty

I haven't heard from APB about m‎y BF order. No shipping nothing...


----------



## MileHighDiva

BrownBetty said:


> I haven't heard from APB about m‎y BF order. No shipping nothing...


Me too.


----------



## Saludable84

Morning All!


----------



## flyygirlll2

@BrownBetty @MileHighDiva I think she addressed the shipping delays in the vendor forum. I'm still waiting on my CM order.


----------



## flyygirlll2

@Saludable84 Morning!


----------



## Saludable84

My sister sent me a package on Wed and its still in pre-shipment even though she dropped it off early. She is worried they lost it. I told her it might just pop up, but still, why?

Wondering if I should hit paynah on this CM cart.


----------



## Miss Kane

BrownBetty said:


> I haven't heard from APB about m‎y BF order. No shipping nothing...



Good morning,

The orders with the estimated shipping dates of Decemeber 16-19 will begin to ship out tonight.

Thanks!


----------



## flyygirlll2

Welp.. Cream & Coco was just delivered 
It is freezing up here so the mailman pretty much rang the doorbell and KIM. Made DH go grab it.


----------



## CeeLex33

Hiya!  
Hope ya'll staying warm! I'm still waiting for APB, Jakeala, Bubble Bistro x2, Sereniti Bath & Body and finally Cream & Coco x2 (of course  )


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

Saludable84 said:


> My sister sent me a package on Wed and its still in pre-shipment even though she dropped it off early. She is worried they lost it. I told her it might just pop up, but still, why?
> 
> Wondering if I should hit paynah on this CM cart.



Yes, you should hit pay nah


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

Piping Rock has some essential oils buy 1 get 1 free. I have 30 of them in my cart .


----------



## rileypak

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> Piping Rock has some essential oils buy 1 get 1 free. I have 30 of them in my cart .


----------



## bajandoc86

I'm wearing my hair fro'd out today so that the man can play in it. He's never seen miss thang out in all her glory so he is having a ball.


----------



## flyygirlll2

Ordered from CurlMart yesterday and  already received my package today


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Evening.  

Shescentit sent my shipping info and yet not a peep from Camille Rose still.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

curlyhersheygirl said:


> @IDareT'sHair
> I got 3 liters because folks were raving about it  . So far the one we're using is awesome.



Im mad as crap about this.  2 liters of a product I cant use. Totally different than what was in the 8 oz bottle.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *I got 3 liters because folks were raving about it  . So far the one we're using is awesome.*


@curlyhersheygirl

I love my Liter, although it's 1/2 way through. 

Due to consistency issues, it's hard to determine what the next batch will look like or how it will perform though.

That's why I'm scurrd to mess with it.  The next batch might be messed up.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> *I have 30 of them in my cart* .


@NaturallyATLPCH


----------



## IDareT'sHair

flyygirlll2 said:


> *Ordered from CurlMart yesterday and  already received my package today*


@flyygirlll2
My CM also came today!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

bajandoc86 said:


> *I'm wearing my hair fro'd out today so that the man can play in it. He's never seen miss thang out in all her glory so he is having a ball.*


@bajandoc86

......


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My J.Monique didn't get delivered today as stated.  USPS has "No Access"?

I don't even know what that is?  I've never seen it before.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Holiday shipping sucks.  BJ gifts were delivered to the wrong address today.  
Waiting on fedex to figure out their mess.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

shawnyblazes said:


> *Holiday shipping sucks.  BJ gifts were delivered to the wrong address today.
> Waiting on fedex to figure out their mess.*


@shawnyblazes
Oh No!  That's not good.

Yeah, I have no clue what "No Access" means?


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

IDareT'sHair said:


> @shawnyblazes
> Oh No!  That's not good.
> 
> Yeah, I have no clue what "No Access" means?



They couldnt get in to deliver.  No access to your mail area


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@shawnyblazes
Pfffft.

They could have just left it on my front Porch. 

They don't need any type of access to get into my Subdivision.

My CM was sitting on the front porch under my Christ-mas Mat.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

shawnyblazes said:


> Holiday shipping sucks.  BJ gifts were delivered to the wrong address today.
> *Waiting on fedex to figure out their mess.*


@shawnyblazes
I'd rather depend on Fed-Ex.

The other day, some regula' degula' person in a regula' degula' vehicle was delivering packages/mail out the back of his car.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

IDareT'sHair said:


> @shawnyblazes
> I'd rather depend on Fed-Ex.
> 
> The other day, some regula' degula' person in a regula' degula' vehicle was delivered packages/mail out the back of his car.


Whoa!!! Say what now???


----------



## IDareT'sHair

shawnyblazes said:


> *Whoa!!! Say what now???*


@shawnyblazes
In a N-iss-an A-ltima 

No USPS uniform or nuttin' regula' degula' skreet clothes.


----------



## rileypak

I haven't seen postal carriers in a uniform in a long time around my way 

They just be in their street clothes (sometimes in their street car too) just putting the mail in our boxes


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> *I haven't seen postal carriers in a uniform in a long time around my way *
> 
> *They just be in their street clothes (sometimes in their street car too) just putting the mail in our boxes*


@rileypak
Hmph.  I guess an official truck & uniform cost too much?

Service has gone down too.


----------



## MileHighDiva

rileypak said:


> I haven't seen postal carriers in a uniform in a long time around my way
> 
> They just be in their street clothes (sometimes in their street car too) just putting the mail in our boxes


Are they temps?


rileypak said:


> I haven't seen postal carriers in a uniform in a long time around my way
> 
> They just be in their street clothes (sometimes in their street car too) just putting the mail in our boxes



Are they temps?  How would do you distinguish that it's actually USPS?


----------



## Shay72

BrownBetty said:


> I only wanted MHC products from cm... All out!  So sad!


I waited too long to get DB. I looked yesterday and it was there. Today it's out of stock. I broke a cardinal PJ rule. You hesitate, you miss out.


----------



## MileHighDiva

I got a tracking # from APB about an hour ago.  

CM is still in transit.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72 said:


> *I looked yesterday and it was there. Today it's out of stock. I broke a cardinal PJ rule. You hesitate, you miss out*.


@Shay72
Yup.  I did the exact same thing. 

When I made a cart it was there.  After I decided to check-out, it was OOS.

It was OOS last night in a matter of minutes.


----------



## Shay72

IDareT'sHair said:


> @shawnyblazes
> I'd rather depend on Fed-Ex.
> 
> The other day, some regula' degula' person in a regula' degula' vehicle was delivering packages/mail out the back of his car.





rileypak said:


> I haven't seen postal carriers in a uniform in a long time around my way
> 
> They just be in their street clothes (sometimes in their street car too) just putting the mail in our boxes


Oh hail naw


----------



## Shay72

IDareT'sHair said:


> @shawnyblazes
> In a N-iss-an A-ltima
> 
> No USPS uniform or nuttin' regula' degula' skreet clothes.


No ma'am


----------



## rileypak

@Shay72 @MileHighDiva 
I know my during the week carrier in his white Je.ep Wran.gler. Weekends are the random folks. Sometimes they will wear a postal cap but more often they aren't. Usually if they have a lot of parcels, they'll be in a regular truck. But mostly, just the regular vehicle. Guess it's cheaper to just pay per diem/gas/etc. versus maintaining a fleet for all the carriers.
I still see official trucks out here, just not around my way.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

IDareT'sHair said:


> @NaturallyATLPCH


I managed to narrow my 30 down to 20.
That's because I'm buying some oil blends on another site .


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

rileypak said:


> I haven't seen postal carriers in a uniform in a long time around my way
> 
> They just be in their street clothes (sometimes in their street car too) just putting the mail in our boxes


----------



## BrownBetty

MileHighDiva said:


> I got a tracking # from APB about an hour ago.
> 
> CM is still in transit.




I got mine from ABP also


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Still no word from Camille Rose Naturals. 


Jakeala hasn't given me any tracking either but its not a BF/CM order.  I ordered Dec 9th.

 Shescentit is tracking and moving.


 Gooooooooooooooooood morning ladies!  Its snowing in NJ


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Well, I'll be a cheese stick.  My Shescentit is at my local post office.


----------



## Saludable84

IDareT'sHair said:


> @shawnyblazes
> I'd rather depend on Fed-Ex.
> 
> *The other day, some regula' degula' person in a regula' degula' vehicle was delivering packages/mail out the back of his car.*



Ama.zon does that a lot when they guarantee your packages overnight or for Sunday. Since the PO stepped their game up, I don't see them anymore. I'm scared to even open my door to those sketchy people.

The ones up here look like something straight outta Oz.


----------



## Saludable84

Morning All! 

@shawnyblazes im not shoveling. I'm just waiting for this snow to rain transition. 

I'm. Not. Ready.


----------



## MileHighDiva

Good morning, ladies!

It's - 2 degrees with a wind chill of -18 below zero.  It's  

I'm going to M&S my hair and thow my silk bonnet back on.

I will not be leaving the house today.  It's not the snow, but the I'm avoiding


----------



## rileypak

Saludable84 said:


> *Ama.zon does that a lot when they guarantee your packages overnight or for Sunday. *Since the PO stepped their game up, I don't see them anymore. I'm scared to even open my door to those sketchy people.
> 
> The ones up here look like something straight outta Oz.



True. All my Sunday packages from Ama.zon are contract delivery folks. They just drop the package off, ring my bell, and leave though.


----------



## bajandoc86

Man vs Woman Chronicles

Hears a voice coming around the corner: "What smells so yummy? Kinda like sweet potato pie!"

Me: 
*dives and throws my creamy oil inder the sheets*

A few hours the man walks intothe living room and guess who smells like sweet potato pie and brown sugar.  Talmbout his skin feels so good and it works great on his beard too. 

Smh. I'm gonna have to make a new order from Sarenzo y'all.

P.S. I'm finishing up my blowdry now.


----------



## CeeLex33

Afternoon! 
Got my Cream & Coco and Jakeala today!
Still waiting on APB, Bubble Bistro and Sereniti Bath & Body

Thinking about making another Shescentit order.....


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

CRN showed up without any notifications.


----------



## Saludable84

@bajandoc86 i actually gifted some Sarenzo Creamy Oil in scents of morocco to a friend and he came to me yesterday smiling talmbout "I put it on my beard!"  

Men! They swear they don't care, but they do


----------



## Shay72

shawnyblazes said:


> CRN showed up without any notifications.


I've had this happen a few times lately with non hair purchases. I'm pissed because something isn't moving and its at my door. USPS ain't scanning like they're supposed to.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

bajandoc86 said:


> *A few hours the man walks intothe living room and guess who smells like sweet potato pie and brown sugar.  Talmbout his skin feels so good and it works great on his beard too.
> 
> Smh. I'm gonna have to make a new order from Sarenzo y'all. *


@bajandoc86
Get the Pumpkin Pecan Pancakes! (or whatever it's called)  The Pecan Waffle too. 

Both  Smell


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Hey Ya'll!  I been gone all day long.

My Sarenzo came today! Clawd.......
Them Wax Tarts!  Them Wax Tarts!  Them Wax. Tarts


----------



## IDareT'sHair

CeeLex33 said:


> *Thinking about making another Shescentit order....*.


@CeeLex33
I'm thinking about going into Curlmart, and see if ya'll PJ's left anything!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72 said:


> *Oh hail naw*


@Shay72
This made me bust out Laughin'

Yeah Gurl....looking like your "Average" Joe-Q Citizen.

With a N-issan A-ltima Trunk full of mail & packages.

Then they wonder why folks be throwing the mail in the Dumpster?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

So I had some packages dumped on my porch.
Not they ain't even being nice!Hopefully, it's J. Monique and Cream & Coco.

'Bout to go see and make me a Cup of Tea so I can try to relax.

It was bitter cold, snowy & icy
Today it went up to 50 and has been pouring down rain all day.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Shay72
J.Monique's Body Cremes (Very, Very, Nice)


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I told ya'll these vendors gone be 'bout to get they Sales on when they think folks are too busy & caught up in the Season to pay attention.

btw: That wasn't my durn Cream & Coco, that was a random non-hair related purchase.

Still waiting on:
APB
J.Monique (I know...don't judge)
Cream & Coco
SSI

Getting ready to quietly tip on over to Curlmart to see if Ya'll left anythang for an OG PJ


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

My APB order is in my mailbox. Too bad I'm out of town to be able to get it, but 
I'll be back tomorrow, quick turn around trip.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@CeeLex33
Hey Girl


----------



## rileypak

Evening everyone!

I woke up to mid-70s and as I'm resting tonight, it's in the 30s and dropping 

Picked up Momma's Ajani Growth Balm and a ton of skin.care packages


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> *Picked up Momma's Ajani Growth Balm *and a ton of skin care packages


@rileypak
I have another CM cart.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@rileypak
Prolly won't check out w/CM.  It's just sitting there.

I did make a very small J.Monique purchase (x2 Cherry Bark Pre-Poo's).

My x9 Body Butters came today.  Have x5 more on the way.


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak
> Prolly won't check out w/CM.  It's just sitting there.
> 
> I did make a very small J.Monique purchase (x2 Cherry Bark Pre-Poo's).
> 
> My x9 Body Butters came today.  Have x5 more on the way.



My current PJism is firmly in skin.care right now 

I've purchased an incredible amount of items in the last week. Like I've had to buy storage containers for it all


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> *Like I've had to buy storage containers for it all *


@rileypak
Yeah, now that it's cold and I'm off all next week, my plan is to move a bunch of Hair Prod's out to my Garage shelving. 

They can stay out there until maybe May?


----------



## Saludable84

@rileypak


----------



## CeeLex33

@IDareT'sHair  heyyy, still debating on a small SSI order, I'm REALLY liking that Coriander Fig Balm for braid outs.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

CeeLex33 said:


> *heyyy, still debating on a small SSI order, I'm REALLY liking that Coriander Fig Balm for braid outs*.


@CeeLex33
I always wondered how that one was?  I always put it in Carts and always ended up taking it back out.

Glad I know now.  I have an 8oz of Kiwi Kiss on the way.

I re-visited my CM Cart, but still didn't hit PayNah.

Between my own damage and Swap-a-licious Damage, I really need to leave it alone.


----------



## CeeLex33

HAHAHAHAHAHA @IDareT'sHair  #swaptillyoudrop  

The SSI Coriander Fig smells a little like chocolate or even a light cake like scent? It's not too heavy, and the texture reminds me of hair grease, perfect for these cold days- which is why I'm debating on getting a back up now before January...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

CeeLex33 said:


> *It's not too heavy, and the texture reminds me of hair grease, perfect for these cold days- which is why I'm debating on getting a back up now before January...*


@CeeLex33
Now you got me going to look at it.

I don't wanna pay for shipping and she doesn't combine orders (but I think my Kiwi Kiss already shipped).


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@CeeLex33 
Welp.  Made the SSI Cart.  It makes more sense for me to get x2 than get one (ship-wise). 

I wish it came in 8oz's.


----------



## CeeLex33

@IDareT'sHair I agree- not sure why it isn't available in 8ozs? I'm sure you will  it. I have 2 in my cart as well, the new Heavy Cream Moisturizer, the Papaya Mask and another Kiwi Kiss Butter (thanks to you ) I'm gonna go ahead and hit paynah...


----------



## rileypak

@Saludable84


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@rileypak
What are Ya'll "side-eyeing" about?


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak
> What are Ya'll "side-eyeing" about?



All the skin.care purchases I've made...in one week 
And I'm not even counting what's still on its way


----------



## MileHighDiva

@IDareT'sHair 
Please go to RT and help Meka! I can't, because I'm still recovering


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> *All the skin.care purchases I've made...in one week *
> *And I'm not even counting what's still on its way *


@rileypak
That's what I thought.  Have you slowed down?


----------



## Saludable84

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak
> That's what I thought.  Have you slowed down?



You know the answer to this.


----------



## Saludable84

@rileypak 

I'm finished and done. Hair and skin. 

Also, I'm kinda loving Jakeala creamy Oil. I need a purchase reversed and then I'll probably buy a couple more.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Saludable84 said:


> *Also, I'm kinda loving Jakeala creamy Oil. I need a purchase reversed and then I'll probably buy a couple more.*


@Saludable84
Agreed.  It is very nice. 

Glad I got x2 during her BF B1 G150% off.

She had sent me a sample and I just had to have it.


----------



## Saludable84

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Saludable84
> Agreed.  It is very nice.
> 
> Glad I got x2 during her BF B1 G150% off.
> 
> She had sent me a sample and I just had to have it.



It was my first purchase. The coffee scent is a bit much despite the fact that I love coffee. 

I'm thinking of just a couple more. Even though their smaller, I only need a little for my entire body. 

Have you tried the hazelnut latte scent?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Saludable84 
Mango & Pineapple - you should definitely get it.


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak
> That's what I thought.  Have you slowed down?



I refuse to incriminate myself


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> *I refuse to incriminate myself*


@rileypak
That's how I feel about these "Bo.dy Cre.ams"  I've been on a real kick lately.

I really gotta stop.


----------



## MileHighDiva

My Jakeala Creamy Oil is in Pink Sugar,


----------



## IDareT'sHair

MileHighDiva said:


> *My Jakeala Creamy Oil is in Pink Sugar,*


@MileHighDiva
N-I-C-E!

I'm really funny about my "Pink Sugar" Some folks get it...others do not. 

I can't recall if I've ever had Jakeala's Pink Sugar?

I've had some that smelled bad so I just started avoiding the scent altogether, so this is good to know.


----------



## bajandoc86

I HATE AMERICAN AIRLINES WITH EVERY FIBER OF MY BEING!


----------



## MileHighDiva

IDareT'sHair said:


> @MileHighDiva
> N-I-C-E!
> 
> I'm really funny about my "Pink Sugar" Some folks get it...others do not.
> 
> I can't recall if I've ever had Jakeala's Pink Sugar?
> 
> I've had some that smelled bad so I just started avoiding the scent altogether, so this is good to know.


I want it in Strawberry Champagne like my Silky Oil, but I don't see that fragrance available anymore.  I may contact her.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

bajandoc86 said:


> *I HATE AMERICAN AIRLINES WITH EVERY FIBER OF MY BEING!*


@bajandoc86
So...When are you leaving?

And....When are you coming back?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@MileHighDiva
I'm still mad at you for making me re-live that LRC Nightmare!

I was tryna' put that entire experience out of my mind.


----------



## MileHighDiva

IDareT'sHair said:


> @MileHighDiva
> I'm still mad at you for making me re-live that LRC Nightmare!
> 
> I was tryna' put that entire experience out of my mind.



I had to do what I had to! Sometimes you have to delegate, I still haven't recovered from the lack of response piece.


----------



## meka72

I appreciate y'all. Lol. 



IDareT'sHair said:


> @MileHighDiva
> I'm still mad at you for making me re-live that LRC Nightmare!
> 
> I was tryna' put that entire experience out of my mind.


----------



## MileHighDiva

bajandoc86 said:


> I HATE AMERICAN AIRLINES WITH EVERY FIBER OF MY BEING!


I don't mess with AA,   No luggage at Disney Land for 24 hrs with a four-year old.  No ski bunny outfits for 24 hours in Whistler, BC.

I would only fly with them again, if I only needed a carry on bag. 

I hope they didn't misplace your luggage!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

MileHighDiva said:


> *I had to do what I had to! Sometimes you have to delegate, I still haven't recovered from the lack of response piece.*


@MileHighDiva @meka72
To be honest, I was 1/2 way thinkin' we wouldn't get our replacements, but I tried to remain "hopeful"


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@meka72
If you have to inquire about your purchase use the media email address.

I know they ran out and had to reorder during the time we were waiting on our replacement(s) because Golden75 was waiting on her initial order during that time.

Hers finally came and it was intact when it arrived.  But if you ordered BF, you should have had yours a long time ago.

@MileHighDiva
  I can't beweave you took me back there.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

Order 1 of 2 of my APB order was retrieved from my mailbox. Everything was in tact.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

Just ordered two more oil diffusers.


----------



## Aggie

CeeLex33 said:


> HAHAHAHAHAHA @IDareT'sHair  #swaptillyoudrop
> 
> The SSI Coriander Fig smells a little like chocolate or even a light cake like scent? It's not too heavy, and the texture reminds me of hair grease, perfect for these cold days- which is why I'm debating on getting a back up now before January...


I have this but haven't used it yet. I don't think I even smelled it yet . Now I wanna use it but I can't because I have a couple other cremes and butters opened now that I'm using.


----------



## bajandoc86

@IDareT'sHair I landed on Ja about an hr ago. Probably won't be back till Summer '17. The mister is supposed to come see me around March/April tho *crosses fingers*

@MileHighDiva the first leg of my flight was delayed because all of their trucks/equipment used to de-ice planes were broken. All of em. I mean seriously?!?! Y'all don't do maintenance? Wtf! And then they made us board the plane, sit there for half an hr before they told us what was the issue. We sat on that plane for two whole hrs waiting on trucks to come and de-ice the damn thing. Of course I missed my connection to Jamaica all together and was placed on standby for a flight 7pm. I got a seat and after being told numerous timescmy bags would be checked through to Kingston.....wait for it....no luggage!!


----------



## MileHighDiva

@bajandoc86 
I'm happy to hear you made it home safely!  At least, your home with other clothes and toiletries. 

I hope you had something to eat before you got on the plane.

Being stuck on the runway sounds like an absolute nightmare. Especially with them not communicating.


----------



## CeeLex33

Aggie said:


> I have this but haven't used it yet. I don't think I even smelled it yet . Now I wanna use it but I can't because I have a couple other cremes and butters opened now that I'm using.



Girl you are good! I hate having so many things open, but it just seems like it always happens. I'm going to make more of an effort once this low/no buy starts to keep track of what I have open and need to use up. 
That SSI Coriander was a surprise hit- I kept putting it in my cart and would remove it at the last minute since they launched it. I just bought it on a lark for this past BF sale.


----------



## MileHighDiva

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> Just ordered two more oil diffusers.


What are doing with all these oil diffusers?   Do they mist?  Or, just provide scent?


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Good morning ladies!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Hey PJ's!Chilaxin' today.  All Day Long. 

Meeting Coworkers from another Dept. for lunch later today.

Been out already picking up a few little last minute things and forgot something, so I need to stop again after lunch.

Did not do my hair this weekend, (that's so not like me) but will as soon as I get home this afternoon/evening.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My APB should be here today! (x2 8oz Pumpkins). 

It's 'bout to be the "Battle of The Pumpkins" up in this piece.

DB vs Sarenzo vs APB.  I'm sure all of them are equally nice in their own right.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

bajandoc86 said:


> * I landed on Ja about an hr ago. Probably won't be back till Summer '17. The mister is supposed to come see me around March/April tho *crosses fingers**


@bajandoc86
I'm glad you arrived safely.

I hope you both make that work March/April. 

It sounds like a long time, but I'm sure it will go quickly.

Did you pick up any Hair Products at Tar/get when you were there?

I know you went, but you never did say what you got.  You were too busy talmbout Mister-Man using your Sarenzo!


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

MileHighDiva said:


> What are doing with all these oil diffusers?   Do they mist?  Or, just provide scent?


They mist and provide scent. They are wonderful, I will have one in every room.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

IDareT'sHair said:


> My APB should be here today! (x2 8oz Pumpkins).
> 
> It's 'bout to be the "Battle of The Pumpkins" up in this piece.
> 
> DB vs Sarenzo vs APB.  I'm sure all of them are equally nice in their own right.


Um, Sarenzo prolly won't hold a candle to DB or APB .


----------



## flyygirlll2

Good Morning Ladies!

@shawnyblazes I finally received my CR package this morning. Everything looks good and they included a sample of the Almond Jai Twist Butter (which I already have).

My best friend is supposed to come by tommorow to visit. I'll see if she can help me wash my hair because I despately need to do my hair. The good news though is that my hair has remained hydrated and pliable due to M&S every other day for nearly three weeks.


----------



## Saludable84

Morning All!


----------



## Saludable84

@bajandoc86 i hate AA and Del.ta equally. I've only had good experiences when I travel first class 

@NaturallyATLPCH i have a coworker with a small diffuser at her desk. I think I might invest in one 

@IDareT'sHair i tried the APB Pumpkin. I honestly cannot compare them but I prefer DB.


----------



## Saludable84

Ship Ship from:

Darcy's
BeeMine
MUAC
Lakshmi


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

My sister is taking one to work with her. It has really healed me. I'm going to invest in a large capacity one for my classroom. @Saludable84


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

flyygirlll2 said:


> Good Morning Ladies!
> 
> @shawnyblazes I finally received my CR package this morning. Everything looks good and they included a sample of the Almond Jai Twist Butter (which I already have).
> 
> My best friend is supposed to come by tommorow to visit. I'll see if she can help me wash my hair because I despately need to do my hair. The good news though is that my hair has remained hydrated and pliable due to M&S every other day for nearly three weeks.



That's good to hear!  Sounds like youre on the mend. Just take your time and let folks help you!  I saw that sample in the box as well. @flyygirlll2


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

It will be very interesting to see how DB Pumpkinseed works this time around. Years ago it worked better as a cowash and leave in. It sucked as a DC.

I hope it doesn't suck as a DC this time around.


----------



## Saludable84

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> It will be very interesting to see how DB Pumpkinseed works this time around. Years ago it worked better as a cowash and leave in. It sucked as a DC.
> 
> I hope it doesn't suck as a DC this time around.



Have you tried the APB? 

When I was relaxed, it was good but I could not use it often because it was too much. Now, it's perfect for me. 

I know you like Ayurvedic but botanicals seem to be very finicky.


----------



## MileHighDiva

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> My sister is taking one to work with her. It has really healed me. I'm going to invest in a large capacity one for my classroom. @Saludable84


Please post the linky to the oil diffuser you ordered.  What has it healed you from?


----------



## Beamodel

I retract my statement about my olive green slap looking black. It doesn't. It was just the lighting. 

I wore it today and it was such a hit.


----------



## rileypak

Beamodel said:


> I retract my statement about my olive green slap looking black. It doesn't. It was just the lighting.
> 
> I wore it today and it was such a hit.


----------



## rileypak

Picked up APB, Cream and Coco, Farsali, and Sugarpill Cosmetics packages


----------



## IDareT'sHair

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> *Um, Sarenzo prolly won't hold a candle to DB or APB* .


@NaturallyATLPCH

And so there You Have it!
You Heard it Here First Folks!........


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> Picked up APB, *Cream and Coco, *Farsali, and Sugarpill Cosmetics packages


@rileypak 
This mess still ain't got here yet. 

But why was I looking on Hot Spots last night?


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> But why was I looking on Hot Spots last night?



After smelling everything...I might be perusing myself


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> *After smelling everything...I might be perusing myself *


@rileypak 
I wanted to drop them like a bad habit.  But No Can Do.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My SSI (Kiwi Kiss) and my APB came today!  (and several non-related packages)


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Saludable84 said:


> *tried the APB Pumpkin. I honestly cannot compare them but I prefer DB.*


@Saludable84 
I 'rarely' do comparison's on any products. 

Like I stated upthread, I'm sure each is nice in their own right. 

I'm sure there will be something about the other two (APB & Sarenzo) that I will enjoy.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> *It will be very interesting to see how DB Pumpkinseed works this time around. Years ago it worked better as a cowash and leave in. It sucked as a DC.
> 
> I hope it doesn't suck as a DC this time around.*


@NaturallyATLPCH 
I was using it as a Cowash & a L-I.  (Based on OG PJ's/Ya'lls feedback & reviews) especially when it came in a bottle.

I use the other (Deep Conditioning Hair Mask) as a DC'er.  I've never used/tried the Pumpkinseed as a DC'er.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Finished up:
x1 Jakeala's Sweet Honey Hair Thang (several b/ups)
x1 DB Deep Conditioning Hair Mask (x1 maybe...x2 b/ups)
x1 DevaCurl No Poo (x2-x3 b/ups)


----------



## Shay72

I wouldn't say I had a bad hair day but a not so good day. I'm blaming Sarenzo's Quinoa & Bamboo DC and her hair cleanser. I never follow my protein dc's with moisture but I guess I need to with this one. With the cleanser its the consistency of water and I barely used any but my hair felt stripped. So we shall see. I've never had luck with her hair products so I may just stick with body products. I will adapt the way I use these and update you.


----------



## Shay72

IDareT'sHair said:


> @NaturallyATLPCH
> I was using it as a Cowash & a L-I.  (Based on OG PJ's/Ya'lls feedback & reviews) especially when it came in a bottle.
> 
> I use the other (Deep Conditioning Hair Mask) as a DC'er.  I've never used/tried the Pumpkinseed as a DC'er.


It's an all purpose product for me: cowash, moisturizer, detangler, dc


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72 said:


> *It's an all purpose product for me: cowash, moisturizer, detangler, dc*


@Shay72
Cool.

Did you do another J. Monique order?


----------



## Shay72

I finished APB's Bamboo Strengthener. It will be a repurchase.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Kickin' myself for not doing another CM order. 

I see the Sale ended.

That was a nice sale


----------



## Shay72

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Shay72
> Cool.
> 
> Did you do another J. Monique order?


I have a cart sitting waiting. One body butter because you must have cleaned her out. Its the only one I can add to my cart and the coffee butter deep conditioner.


----------



## Shay72

@IDareT'sHair 
Just checked again. She must be restocking because I see there are more options now .


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72 said:


> I wouldn't say I had a bad hair day but a not so good day. I'm blaming Sarenzo's Quinoa & Bamboo DC and* her hair cleanser.* I never follow my protein dc's with moisture but I guess I need to with this one. With the cleanser its the consistency of water and I barely used any but my hair felt stripped. So we shall see. I've never had luck with her hair products so I may just stick with body products. I will adapt the way I use these and update you.


@Shay72
Not the Clay Wash?  I really like the Clay Wash, but I won't get it again, because I don't like suds.

I almost coulda' liked it better than SM Purification if it didn't lather.

I didn't know she had another Cleanser?  *Glad I didn't get it*

I have the Quinoa & Bamboo DC'er too. 

So, are you saying this is skrong?  I haven't used it yet.  But I do follow up with Moisture.

I hope I only have one, but knowing me, I probably have x2.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72 said:


> *I have a cart sitting waiting. One body butter because you must have cleaned her out. Its the only one I can add to my cart and the coffee butter deep conditioner.*


@Shay72
I did. 

I bought x9 the first time and x5-x6 last week. ...

I like them all except Pin.a Cola.da and Coconut Surprise.  They smell they exact same and are fake-y smelling.  (Don't get either one of those).

The rest of them smell great!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I hate to admit this *cough* but I feel like buying something.

I'm not though.  I don't have any where to put anything.

I'm sure I'll make another Purchase or two before we start this No/Low-Buy tho' *just being honest*


----------



## Shay72

@IDareT'sHair
No, not the clay wash. It's called hair cleanser. I think it was the combo of the cleanser and the dc. I'll adjust and report back. I need it to be skrong so I hope this adjustment works.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72 said:


> No, not the clay wash. It's called hair cleanser. *I think it was the combo of the cleanser and the dc. I'll adjust and report back.*


@Shay72
Hmph.  I completely overlooked that.  Next time I need a Protein Rx, I'll pull out the Quinoa & Bamboo.

Right now, I've primarily been using Cream & Coco's Spun Sugar Reconstructor or Mission:Condition's Caramel Treatment (since they are both open).

But I'll definitely open this and start using it before opening HV's Methi or Claudies or CJ's Repair Me.

Praying I don't have x2 (or more) jars.  I do know I have x2 Sarenzo Pumpkins.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Shay72
I really like J.Monique's Cherry Bark & Peppermint Teas (Black & Green Tea) Pre-Poo Rx. 

It worked exceptionally well.  I also like the tingle.

Glad I have a couple b/ups.

This is a very nice product (as far as Pre-Poo Detanglers go)


----------



## Shay72

@IDareT'sHair 
I've been going back & forth on it. You know I don't like tingling.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72 said:


> *You know I don't like tingling.*


@Shay72
It definitely has a _mild_ tingle to it (for sure).

Nothing tingles more than Cathy Howse UBH. 

It really clears up the sinuses.  Man!  .....
If you have a Cold, this will hook you up.
That tingle right there is Skrong.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

@Saludable84 I haven't tried the APB Pumpkinseed. Not sure when I'll get to it lol...
I never transitioned so I can only attest to what it has done for my natural hair thus far.

@MileHighDiva I was having another sinus bout and diffusing a combination of peppermint, clove, cinnamon leaf, and eucalyptus really, really helped me. That along with taking Elderberry Syrup and Saline rinses.

So now I'm experimenting with different blends for immunity, uplifting, focus, anxiety, relaxation, etc. I will post a pic of the one I have now and the two that I ordered in a sec.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@NaturallyATLPCH
Are you enjoying your time off?

What have you been doing?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Still trackin' packages.  Looks like I should get a couple 12/21 & 12/22. 

That might be it.  Will reup at some point on a couple jars of NW21 Crème.


----------



## CeeLex33

Hey Ladies! 

Got APB today and already Hubby and DS stole my peach lotion and papaya hair lotion SMH.


----------



## Saludable84

@NaturallyATLPCH im waiting for your comments on the Pumpkin Seed. 

Also, I tried the Capuacu and Avocado hair lotion. Gurl...... I need more. That is what I'm looking for in a leave In. It's just the right everything. I haven't tried the ginger growth lotion but it's the same consistency. 

@CeeLex33 dang girl! Did they even let you touch it?


----------



## CeeLex33

@Saludable84 girl aside from a sniff it was a wrap. Hubby complained that he only gets leftovers and that I keep the good stuff to myself lol


----------



## MileHighDiva

@NaturallyATLPCH 
Where's the link to the diffusers? Did you order them on [email protected]?


----------



## Beamodel

rileypak said:


>



Lol @rileypak


----------



## Beamodel

My henna sooq red Rai arrived today


----------



## Saludable84

2/8 packages arrived today. One went straight to the fridge. 

Will probably buy 1 more of DB and BM deep conditioners before the 4th to have 5 and 3 of each, respectively, before the no buy. I don't even need them, just want them


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

IDareT'sHair said:


> @NaturallyATLPCH
> Are you enjoying your time off?
> 
> What have you been doing?


I shole is . I have been doing absolutely nothing. Well, at least until the end of the week anyway.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

CeeLex33 said:


> *Hubby complained that he only gets leftovers and that I keep the good stuff to myself lol*


@CeeLex33 
He prolly right.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

@MileHighDiva , I have one this one already. It's nice, continuous mist flow and auto shut off, runs for about 8 hours when full, straight through the night.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> *I shole is . I have been doing absolutely nothing.* Well, at least until the end of the week anyway.


@NaturallyATLPCH 
Gurl....Do Yo' Thang.

You Deserve it!


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

These are the other two, one for my dad, the wooden one for the living room area. I already got my sister one. @MileHighDiva . These things are quite nice. I bought some more EOs today .


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

IDareT'sHair said:


> @NaturallyATLPCH
> Gurl....Do Yo' Thang.
> 
> You Deserve it!


Girl thank ya! I am planning on getting some rest.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

Saludable84 said:


> @NaturallyATLPCH im waiting for your comments on the Pumpkin Seed.
> 
> Also, I tried the Capuacu and Avocado hair lotion. Gurl...... I need more. That is what I'm looking for in a leave In. It's just the right everything. I haven't tried the ginger growth lotion but it's the same consistency.
> 
> @CeeLex33 dang girl! Did they even let you touch it?


Yes, the Cupuacu Hair Lotion is quite nice. Works great as a leave in and moisturizer.
I'm actually awaiting one more package from APB. And I'm waiting on my soaps from Sarenzo.
So while they are shutting down to spend time with family, I shole hope they do so once all outstanding orders are fulfilled.


----------



## CeeLex33

IDareT'sHair said:


> @CeeLex33
> He prolly right.



I can't have him using the good stuff on his beard lmbooooo 
PS I bought him some things for Christmas anyway. He gone hafta wait lolol


----------



## Shay72

@IDareT'sHair 
Um what I have from Sarenzo is a Hair Cleansing Cream . I looked it up on my inventory spreadsheet. I will try to shake it up more but when you look at the bottle the liquid is completely separated from the cream. I might need to pour in a jar and stir it up. Now you know that is too much for me and I shouldn't have to do alladat .


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

Y'all, I can't believe I'm uttering these words out of my mouth, but...I don't know about the UCS.

I think the reason I got so much moisture the first two times I used it was because I sealed it in with oil.

I haven't been sealing it with oil, just mixing a little in during application and my hair is soft but I wasn't wowed.

Dare I say once I use these up with my oils I won't be repurchasing .


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> Y'all, I can't believe I'm uttering these words out of my mouth, but...I don't know about the UCS.
> 
> I think the reason I got so much moisture the first two times I used it was because I sealed it in with oil.
> 
> I haven't been sealing it with oil, just mixing a little in during application and my hair is soft but I wasn't wowed.
> 
> Dare I say once I use these up with my oils I won't be repurchasing .



oh my stars! Welp, if youre selling.... sendem this way my chica!


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

shawnyblazes said:


> oh my stars! Welp, if youre selling.... sendem this way my chica!


You know I will @shawnyblazes !


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Mornin' PJ's!

I said I was gone get up at 7 and be out and back home by 10 and I just rolled out da' bed.

I think Haitian CO stank worse than JBCO.  I don't remember it stankin' this bad.

I'll run out after the soaps.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> *Y'all, I can't believe I'm uttering these words out of my mouth, but...I don't know about the UCS. Dare I say once I use these up with my oils I won't be repurchasing* .


@NaturallyATLPCH 
I still haven't tried this.  I bought x4 8oz during one of her Big Sales.

So, are you liking the Pumpkin Seed one more?


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

IDareT'sHair said:


> @NaturallyATLPCH
> I still haven't tried this.  I bought x4 8oz during one of her Big Sales.
> 
> So, are you liking the Pumpkin Seed one more?


I'm going to try the Pumpkinseed next wash day @IDareT'sHair . I was initially going to put it off but now I'm curious about its performance.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> *I'm going to try the Pumpkinseed next wash day @IDareT'sHair . I was initially going to put it off but now I'm curious about its performance.*


@NaturallyATLPCH 
I got a jar of the Ayurvedic Mask recently on a "Swap" - still need to try it.  You like this one.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

IDareT'sHair said:


> @NaturallyATLPCH
> I got a jar of the Ayurvedic Mask recently on a "Swap" - still need to try it.  You like this one.


Love it as a prepoo!


----------



## Beamodel

Seems like my hair grew faster when I was relaxed than being natural 

Yesterday marked 2 years since I've had my last relaxer.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I had the nerve to ask Sarenzo if they plan on having another Sale before 12-31


----------



## IDareT'sHair

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> *Love it as a prepoo!*


@NaturallyATLPCH 
Thanks!  I'll remember to use it this way.


----------



## bajandoc86

Finally got my hands on my Soultanicals order. Won't be able to try it out until a month from now.

I am still waiting on my Jakeala order to reach the local courier's office. I want to do a comparison of the detanglers - ST Knot Glide vs Jakeala Prepoo Hair Butter.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

IDareT'sHair said:


> I had the nerve to ask Sarenzo if they plan on having another Sale before 12-31


Girl, they said they are planning on spending time with their family lol!
*my order better ship though*


----------



## IDareT'sHair

The Curl Fam arrived safely to their destination. 

Errbody is having a great time.  .....

I have been instructed to keep Curly posted on any Sales.  She is unable to post.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

bajandoc86 said:


> Finally got my hands on my Soultanicals order. Won't be able to try it out until a month from now.
> 
> I am still waiting on my Jakeala order to reach the local courier's office. I want to do a comparison of the detanglers - ST Knot Glide vs Jakeala Prepoo Hair Butter.


I really like that Knot Glide, it detangles like a beast. I'm interested in your comparison and findings.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> *I really like that Knot Glide, it detangles like a beast.* I'm interested in your comparison and findings.



@NaturallyATLPCH 
 Agreed.


----------



## Aggie

*Last night I bought from Inahsi Naturals:*

- x2 Aloe Hibiscus Leave-In Conditioner & Detangler 8oz
- x1 Island Breeze Moisturizing Hair Whip 8oz
- x1 Coconut Avocado Curl Defining Custard 8oz
- x1 Mango Hemp Restorative Deep Conditioner 8oz


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

This durn SSI Macadamia gel...I'm so mad I want to redo my twists but I'll wait. It is HORRIBLE.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

A friend came over this evening.  I gave her a couple Sarenzo Wa.x Ta.rts and a couple Ho.me Fra.grance Oils.


----------



## Aggie

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> This durn SSI Macadamia gel...I'm so mad I want to redo my twists but I'll wait. It is HORRIBLE.


Oh crap, I just bought that  *Sucks Teef*

I was planning on wearing it in a wash and go or for bunning. I hope it works for at least one of these.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

Aggie said:


> Oh crap, I just bought that  *Sucks Teef*
> 
> I was planning on wearing it in a wash and go or for bunning. I hope it works for at least one of these.


It has like zero hold. I don't think I would chance it on a wash n go. It sucked on my twists.


----------



## Aggie

Thanks for the review hon. Maybe I'll just use it on my bun then.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

Dam Curlmart ran out of DB PSC before they could fulfill my order so they are refunding me. I'm through with them, why the heck would the order go through? They need to do better.

Guess I didn't need it anyway.


----------



## MileHighDiva

My CM order finally came.  I don't like them being on the East Coast. It seems like it took forever. Possibly, slower due to the holidays etc.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Good morning ladies!


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

Hey @shawnyblazes !

Good morning everyone!

I'm going to order a coupla things from Jakeala's site to help my sister with her excema issues. Lemme go see what she has.


----------



## CeeLex33

Mawnin, have a good day sistas! Sending positive vibes your way  
Used up an APB LeaveIn and a Bellezza Honey Butter.


----------



## Saludable84

Hola @shawnyblazes 

Morning Ladies!

Debating if I want to give away this APB Pumpkin Seed  I just expected more. I'm wondering if I should save it until spring as well, see if it works better with more moisture in the air, but I hate forcing myself to use stuff.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

Saludable84 said:


> Hola @shawnyblazes
> 
> Morning Ladies!
> 
> Debating if I want to give away this APB Pumpkin Seed  I just expected more. I'm wondering if I should save it until spring as well, see if it works better with more moisture in the air, but I hate forcing myself to use stuff.


That's exactly how I feel about the UCS. I have an 8 ounce and a 16 ounce but I'm going to see if @shawnyblazes wants the 16 ounce possibly since she did inquirer when I first posted about it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My Cream & Coco - should be here today

My last order from - J.Monique should also been here today.

Hey Ladies!


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> That's exactly how I feel about the UCS. I have an 8 ounce and a 16 ounce but I'm going to see if @shawnyblazes wants the 16 ounce possibly since she did inquirer when I first posted about it.



shole do!! @NaturallyATLPCH


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@shawnyblazes 
Hi!

I see you Swooped down on that 16oz of UCS!


----------



## Saludable84

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> That's exactly how I feel about the UCS. I have an 8 ounce and a 16 ounce but I'm going to see if @shawnyblazes wants the 16 ounce possibly since she did inquirer when I first posted about it.



Well let me know if no one else inquired.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Been using SSI's Cranberry Cocktail.  Reminds me a lot of SSI's Coco Crème consistency-wise. (Runny/Slippy deliciousness)

Totally different from CRN's Cranberry Hair Lotion which is thicker and more fragranceful like Cranberry.

Like them both.  Will reup on CRN's whenever I place another AveYou order.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

CeeLex33 said:


> Mawnin, have a good day sistas! Sending positive vibes your way
> Used up an APB LeaveIn and a *Bellezza Honey Butter.*



@CeeLex33
Never heard of?   Was it any good?  And is it a repurchase?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I bought a huge jar of Organic EVCO yesterday at S.am's C.lub. 

Will use this in a variety of ways this Winter. Pre-poo, Rinse, after Final r/o (in rotation with ED JBCO).

OT: I started to place an order with Jakeala for the Pre-Poo (but never pulled the Trigger on it).


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@MileHighDiva 
Has that "shipment" moved?


----------



## MileHighDiva

IDareT'sHair said:


> @MileHighDiva
> Has that "shipment" moved?


No, I'll keep you posted!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@MileHighDiva 
I got one of those yesterday from Jakeala. 

I thought it was a 'gift' she said it musta been an error w/USPS but she did not send me anything.

I thought I might be gettin' some "freebies"


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

IDareT'sHair said:


> @shawnyblazes
> Hi!
> 
> I see you Swooped down on that 16oz of UCS!



LOLOLOL and you know thisssssssssssssss mayne!!!  @IDareT'sHair


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

My Jakeala hasn't moved.  I ordered Dec 9th


----------



## BrownBetty

Hi ladies!‎
My last package that I am waiting on is APB. Then I am done.

I ordered glosses from lena lash. I sent an email last night asking about my order, mind you I ordered ~ a month ago. This is what they replied with:

>>>>>"Unfortunately, we had an issue with with Paypal on our end and were not able to capture the funds.

We spoke with paypal and your order will be fully refunded as soon as possible.

We have been notified by some other customers that Paypal has refunded them so far. 

So you should receive the refund soon."<<<<<

I have used pp for years and have never heard of this. If that is the case shouldn't I have been contacted? Smh... another one bites the dust. I'm not ordering anything else. This was my first order and last.‎

‎


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

When I try the PSC from APB this weekend @Saludable84 and me likey, perhaps we could swap. I have an 8 ounce UCS in Pink Buttercream but um...it's in my mini fridge at work. 

I'll be in boxing you soon @shawnyblazes .


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

Curlmart refunded my DB order so lemme go buy something.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

Capture funds? Hmmmm...I mean, I don't like Paypal but that sounds like maybe the funds weren't available on their end to be able to allow Paypal to get the money? That sounds real suspect @BrownBetty , I'd be through too.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> *Curlmart refunded my DB order so lemme go buy something. *



@NaturallyATLPCH 
Exactly what I would do too!......


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@BrownBetty
Never heard of that place?

But I would definitely escalate a PP Claim and include their response in my Claim.

Don't let the 30 days run out.  Um..yeah...You need to be on that. TODAY!

Something about that sounds a little fishy.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

shawnyblazes said:


> *My Jakeala hasn't moved.  I ordered Dec 9th*


@shawnyblazes 
And I would be convo'ing her.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

shawnyblazes said:


> *LOLOLOL and you know thisssssssssssssss mayne!!! *


@shawnyblazes
Can't blame you.  Get it! Get it! Get it!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@NaturallyATLPCH
Okay....I'm not buying any more J. Monique Bo.dy Buttas'. 

I'm done.  I'll give away a couple and include one in a swap.

btw:  The _Georgia Sunrise_ smells


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

IDareT'sHair said:


> @NaturallyATLPCH
> Okay....I'm not buying any more J. Monique Bo.dy Buttas'.
> 
> I'm done.  I'll give away a couple and include one in a swap.
> 
> btw:  The _Georgia Sunrise_ smells


Well I have a serious essential oil addiction now. Hmmm, I can't afford hair and EO Pjism.
*what does Georgia Sunrise smell like?*


----------



## IDareT'sHair

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> **what does Georgia Sunrise smell like?**


@NaturallyATLPCH 
Sparkling Peachy, Sparkling Berry, Sunny! A totally perfect Summa' scent.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> *Well I have a serious essential oil addiction now. Hmmm, I can't afford hair and EO Pjism.*


@NaturallyATLPCH
Yeah, I know what you mean.  Imma leave them Bo.dy Butta's alone now.

I have collected way too many.

But 8oz for $6.25 was the business.  Especially since they are $12.50 each

The only one(s) that stank (IMO) was Pin.a Co.lada and Coco.nut Surprise.

They smelled the exact same and smelled "fake"

All the others are delicious and on point.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@NaturallyATLPCH
Are you buying more EO's with your CM monnnneeeeeeeeeee?


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

@IDareT'sHair I think I will hold off since I have quite a few on the way .
I want to get some APB gel but I'm getting crochets and it will be pointless.

I do have some Amazon goodies I need to get so there you go.

Lord, that J. Monique butter sounds divine but a butta is the LAST thing I need.


----------



## BrownBetty

IDareT'sHair said:


> @BrownBetty
> Never heard of that place?
> 
> But I would definitely escalate a PP Claim and include their response in my Claim.
> 
> Don't let the 30 days run out.  Um..yeah...You need to be on that. TODAY!
> 
> Something about that sounds a little fishy.




Ok. Thx!


----------



## BrownBetty

IDareT'sHair said:


> @BrownBetty
> Never heard of that place?
> 
> But I would definitely escalate a PP Claim and include their response in my Claim.
> 
> Don't let the 30 days run out.  Um..yeah...You need to be on that. TODAY!
> 
> Something about that sounds a little fishy.



I just checked and they refunded the money today. Glad that is over with.‎


----------



## IDareT'sHair

BrownBetty said:


> *I just checked and they refunded the money today. Glad that is over with.‎*


@BrownBetty
Goodt.

Who da' Debil are they?  And what did you buy?


----------



## BrownBetty

IDareT'sHair said:


> @BrownBetty
> Goodt.
> 
> Who da' Debil are they?  And what did you buy?



http://www.lenalashes.com/

Black girl owned makeup company

I love mu and wanted to support her. I figured buying a couple of products on sale would be a good way to try out the products. I got a couple of glosses. If this purchase went well I planned buying lashes and the highlighter. Not tah-day, not ever.   ‎


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

IDareT'sHair said:


> @shawnyblazes
> And I would be convo'ing her.



She has a two week turnaround on her page. I wonder if that's business days. I'll send her a convo in the am and see how it goes. Chances are it wont arrive until after NY'rs , if I had of known that, I wouldn't have ordered.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

shawnyblazes said:


> She has a two week turnaround on her page. I wonder if that's business days. I'll send her a convo in the am and see how it goes. Chances are it wont arrive until after NY'rs , if I had of known that, I wouldn't have ordered.


I'm sure it's business days. I wish they'd specify.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

shawnyblazes said:


> She has a two week turnaround on her page. I wonder if that's business days. I'll send her a convo in the am and see how it goes. Chances are it wont arrive until after NY'rs , *if I had of known that, I wouldn't have ordered.*


@shawnyblazes
For Real.  I mean Errbody should know folks want their 'stuff' by Christ-mas.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Clawd....I was so excited about my J.Monique Bo.dy Bu.ttas' I forgot to open my Cream & Coco 100 year old order.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

IDareT'sHair said:


> Clawd....I was so excited about my J.Monique Bo.dy Bu.ttas' I forgot to open my Cream & Coco 100 year old order.


...that you finally got lol...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> *...that you finally got lol...*


@NaturallyATLPCH
That mess took longer than the under.ground railroad

Lemme go open it.

They really need to be ashamed.

ETA:  Looks like they ran out of containers.  The containers look like something from a restaurant.  Totally unappealing packaging. #boo


----------



## Saludable84

IDareT'sHair said:


> @NaturallyATLPCH
> That mess took longer than the under.ground railroad
> 
> Lemme go open it.
> 
> They really need to be ashamed.
> 
> ETA:  Looks like they ran out of containers.  *The containers look like something from a restaurant.*  Totally unappealing packaging. #boo



I dont want to believe this, but based on the amount of time they took, the prolly needed to run out and get something real quick.

Ugh.


----------



## Saludable84

2 of 4 packages (for today) delivered. One was Lakshmis. I dont think there is space in my mailbox for my skincare product


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Saludable84 said:


> *I dont want to believe this, but based on the amount of time they took, the prolly needed to run out and get something real quick.  Ugh*.


@Saludable84
Yeah....they are in plastic 'tubs' that you would get at a De.li or Rest.auran.t 

Smells goodt. tho' (for what its worth)


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Saludable84
> Yeah....they are in plastic 'tubs' that you would get at a De.li or Rest.auran.t
> 
> Smells goodt. tho' (for what its worth)


Oh uh uh, they need several arse whoopins for that.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> *Oh uh uh, they need several arse whoopins for that. *


@NaturallyATLPCH
Gurl....I feel like I should 'transfer' them into another container.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I think I have everything now from BF 2016.

C&C was the last BF purchase to arrive (and one of the 1st I ordered).

I did place a tiny order today with J.Monique, so waiting on that.

Will watch da' Sales until 12/31 to make sure I ain't missing something.


----------



## meka72

Unfortunately I just saw your recommendation to use the media email because I had used the regular email. Apparently they got my email and failed to acknowledge my email or to offer an apology. I FINALLY received my package today with a postmark of 12/19. Clearly it didn't ship when they claimed it did. 

I appreciate getting the product but LRC will go on the "never again" vendor list with HQS. 

Now watch this shake & go be the best thing that I've ever put on my hair. Lol. 

@MileHighDiva 



IDareT'sHair said:


> @meka72
> If you have to inquire about your purchase use the media email address.
> 
> I know they ran out and had to reorder during the time we were waiting on our replacement(s) because Golden75 was waiting on her initial order during that time.
> 
> Hers finally came and it was intact when it arrived.  But if you ordered BF, you should have had yours a long time ago.
> 
> @MileHighDiva
> I can't beweave you took me back there.


----------



## Shay72

Got an email at 9am that my Naturelle Grow shipped. Got home and it was on my doorstep. Tracked it and it actually shipped on Monday. Etsy slipping too.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@meka72
Well, at least it wasn't spilled all out in the packaging like mine & @MileHighDiva 

Glad it finally arrived intact. 

Truthfully, I think they kept running out or whatever.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Shay72

Made my final J.Monique Bo/dy Bu/tter purchase today.

What did you get from NG?


----------



## Shay72

@IDareT'sHair 
I got Bamboo & Silk Conditioner and Hibiscus & Honey Leave In from Naturelle Grow. Gurl you tearing that J Monique up . I got an email saying the 50% off ends on Friday so I better get on it.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Shay72
> 
> Made my final J.Monique Bo/dy Bu/tter purchase today.
> 
> What did you get from NG?


What chu get from J.Monique? @IDareT'sHair


----------



## meka72

I really wanted my money back because I don't know if this is the "real" product. 



IDareT'sHair said:


> @meka72
> Well, at least it wasn't spilled all out in the packaging like mine & @MileHighDiva
> 
> Glad it finally arrived intact.
> 
> Truthfully, I think they kept running out or whatever.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72 said:


> I got Bamboo & Silk Conditioner and Hibiscus & Honey Leave In from Naturelle Grow. *Gurl you tearing that J Monique up . I got an email saying the 50% off ends on Friday *so I better get on it.


@Shay72 
Gurl...I broke 'em all the way down to the rims.

I got a Bamboo & Silk too.  My hair responds pretty well to her DC'ers. 

Excited about trying it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> *What chu get from J.Monique?*



@NaturallyATLPCH
Whatever wasn't OOS:
Another Rum 'N Raisin (smells delish)
Another Vanilla Buttercreme
Another Mango & Papaya

I already had:
Cranberry (x2)
Salted Caramel
White Chocolate
Georgia Sunrise (x2)
Rum 'N Raisin (x3)
Pin.a Co.lada
Coconut Surprise
Frozen Margarita (x2)
Vanilla Buttercreme
Mango & Papaya


----------



## IDareT'sHair

meka72 said:


> *I really wanted my money back because I don't know if this is the "real" product*.


@meka72
It should kinda smell like Men's Colog.ne?


----------



## MileHighDiva

meka72 said:


> Unfortunately I just saw your recommendation to use the media email because I had used the regular email. Apparently they got my email and failed to acknowledge my email or to offer an apology. I FINALLY received my package today with a postmark of 12/19. Clearly it didn't ship when they claimed it did.
> 
> I appreciate getting the product but LRC will go on the "never again" vendor list with HQS.
> 
> Now watch this shake & go be the best thing that I've ever put on my hair. Lol.
> 
> @MileHighDiva


Unfortunately, it's like "hair crack", you'll probably love it! If not, let me know and I'll take it off of your hands.

We'll have to  that next BF he'll have his fulfillment process refined. @meka72


----------



## MileHighDiva

IDareT'sHair said:


> @MileHighDiva
> Has that "shipment" moved?


No.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@MileHighDiva
He told me the "Sale" was way more than he could have ever imagined it would be and that he was pleasantly surprised by the overwhelming support.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

IDareT'sHair said:


> @MileHighDiva
> He told me the "Sale" was way more than he could have ever imagined it would be and that he was pleasantly surprised by the overwhelming support.


Pleasantly surprised yet unprepared .


----------



## MileHighDiva

IDareT'sHair said:


> @MileHighDiva
> He told me the "Sale" was way more than he could have ever imagined it would be and that he was pleasantly surprised by the overwhelming support.


So, next year his logistics should be on point.  Also, they should have improved their S&H procedure.

I'll definitely "eat my [email protected]" before I hit "paynah."


----------



## IDareT'sHair

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> *Pleasantly surprised yet unprepared* .


@NaturallyATLPCH 
You just spoke a word right there. 

Woefully unprepared.


MileHighDiva said:


> So, next year his logistics should be on point.  Also, they should have improved their S&H procedure.
> *I'll definitely "eat my [email protected]" before I hit "paynah." *



@MileHighDiva
Hmph.  His behind betta' be the one eatin' Whea-ties!


----------



## meka72

I'll keep you posted. lol. 

I want to wash my hair now to try it out.  But I'm sooooo lazy.



MileHighDiva said:


> Unfortunately, it's like "hair crack", you'll probably love it! If not, let me know and I'll take it off of your hands.
> 
> We'll have to  that next BF he'll have his fulfillment process refined. @meka72


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@meka72
It should have a tint to it.  Did you smell it?  It reminds me of Men's Cologne.


----------



## meka72

It looks milky and does smell softly of men's cologne. Does that seem right?



IDareT'sHair said:


> @meka72
> It should have a tint to it.  Did you smell it?  It reminds me of Men's Cologne.


----------



## rileypak

MileHighDiva said:


> Unfortunately, it's like "hair crack", you'll probably love it! If not, let me know and I'll take it off of your hands.
> 
> We'll have to  that next BF he'll have his fulfillment process refined. @meka72


----------



## MileHighDiva

IDareT'sHair said:


> @meka72
> It should have a tint to it.  Did you smell it?  It reminds me of Men's Cologne.





meka72 said:


> It looks milky and does smell softly of men's cologne. Does that seem right?


@rileypak, previosly described it as amber-ish.


----------



## meka72

MileHighDiva said:


> @rileypak, previosly described it as amber-ish.



Ain't nothing amber about what I received. Let me call the bank back.


----------



## Aggie

*Today I collected packages from:*

J. Monique
Bekura
Moorket
Curlmart
APB
Inahsi Naturals
Jakeala
*
Still waiting on:*

SheScentIt* x2 *packages
Bobeam Naturals Hair Product
Mielle Organics Babassu and Mint DC *x4*
Oh yeah and Hydroquench Systems *x2* if she remembers to honor her word to send me the products that I purchased but canceled because I couldn't reach her about the delayed shipping.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@meka72
A golden-yellowish/milky-ish.  You should post it if possible and let us look at it.

Yes, a slight men's cologne scent.  I think it's legit.  My replacement seems fine.

I think it's okay.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

Aggie said:


> *Today I collected packages from:
> Still waiting on:*
> SheScentIt* x2 *packages
> Bobeam Naturals Hair Product
> *Oh yeah and Hydroquench Systems x2 if she remembers to honor her word to send me the products that I purchased but canceled because I couldn't reach her about the delayed shipping.*



Definitely keep us posted on this one .


----------



## Aggie

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> Definitely keep us posted on this one .


I surely will. I'm eager to see if she will actually send the packages. I will give her until the first week in January.


----------



## meka72

Let me see I an upload a pic.

ETA: I think these pics show a tinge of yellow that I don't see in person.



IDareT'sHair said:


> @meka72
> A golden-yellowish/milky-ish.  You should post it if possible and let us look at it.
> 
> Yes, a slight men's cologne scent.  I think it's legit.  My replacement seems fine.
> 
> I think it's okay.


----------



## MileHighDiva

meka72 said:


> Let me see I an upload a pic.
> 
> ETA: I think these pics show a tinge of yellow that I don't see in person.


It looks fine.  Your S&G is okay.


----------



## meka72

Thanks! I was giving that bottle the side eye so I'm glad that it looks right. Lol. 



MileHighDiva said:


> It looks fine.  Your S&G is okay.


----------



## Saludable84

Morning All!


----------



## Saludable84

I received my Lakshmi last night. She's in the downstate area as I am, so her stuff came pretty quick. Her products seem so abundant though it's just 16oz. I can't wait to try her DC. I put the Detangling conditioner in the shower, though it says you can leave In. 

We will see.


----------



## divachyk

Hi


----------



## rileypak

@divachyk


----------



## rileypak

Morning everyone! 


My local Tar.get put the Nex.xus Emergencee Reconstructor on clearance...I might have to snatch it up


----------



## rileypak

meka72 said:


> Let me see I an upload a pic.
> 
> ETA: I think these pics show a tinge of yellow that I don't see in person.



Your S&G is fine.
I've seen it come anywhere from cloudy white to milky beige (bordering on brown). It's smelling more like men's cologne these days (which doesn't bother me). It used to be subtly amber with the men's cologne hint in the background. Not anymore though. 
It's still Bae


----------



## meka72

Thanks for getting me together ladies! I'll probably try the S&G this weekend when my daughter does my hair.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Hey divas 
I miss y'all. Finally I can post.
I hope everyone is great and gearing up for the holidays. We're fine enjoying the heat and beaches. Hopefully I'll be able to post again soon.

Take care


----------



## Aggie

Morning everyone. Hope everyone is doing well today and getting all those packages in a timely fashion.


----------



## Aggie

I just ordered Mielle Organics last night and today, that package is already shipped. I'm pleasantly stunned.


----------



## rileypak

My Soultanicals and CRN packages are currently stuck in USPS hell. They were supposed to be here Monday and Tuesday...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> *My Soultanicals and CRN packages are currently stuck in USPS hell. They were supposed to be here Monday and Tuesday...*


@rileypak 
I know the feeling Sis.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Hey PJ's!

Had a hard time for some reason getting on this a.m.? 

Been just tracking non-hair related packages and listening to Christ-mas music & chillin'.

Hate that I missed Curly! @curlyhersheygirl 

Glad she's having a great, warm time!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@MileHighDiva
This is a really good day to pull out my Bekura Java Bean  Just kinda in that mood.


----------



## MileHighDiva

IDareT'sHair said:


> @MileHighDiva
> This is a really good day to pull out my Bekura Java Bean  Just kinda in that mood.


The formulation on that product is on point, but it definitely smells like java 

Let me know what you think when you take it for a whirl.


----------



## Saludable84

rileypak said:


> *My Soultanicals and CRN packages are currently stuck in USPS hell. They were supposed to be here Monday and Tuesday..*.



Story of our lives. 2-3 day priority mail taking 5 days


----------



## MileHighDiva

@flyygirlll2
Thank you for posting the TMC stucking stuffer deetz.  I picked up more rubberized hair clips, the [email protected] bottle, and two of the detangler leave-ins.

I never noticed till today that she has a lot of heat protection products.  Ton of serums and sprays etc.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

Hola ladies! My final package from APB arrived today. Pumpkin Marshmallow smells . Got the Pumpkinseed mask scented in it. It smells amazing.

I'll be using the Pearberry scented one this weekend though.

Still waiting on my Sarenzo soaps. Everything hair related has arrived and my Cultivar Skin Care set is on the way, as well as my Piping Rock and Eden's Garden EOs.


----------



## flyygirlll2

@MileHighDiva No problem! I typically receive email notifications from TMC but didn't this time. She posted about the sale yesterday on IG. 
I picked up the serum, one of the heat protectors ( forget the name), and the hair clips.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@rileypak
You gettin' anything else?.......

I wouldn't mind having another bottle of ED JBCO, some HBCO and some micellaneous oils.


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak
> You gettin' anything else?.......
> 
> I wouldn't mind having another bottle of ED JBCO, some HBCO and some micellaneous oils.



Not really looking for hair stuff at the moment...
Now skin.care is a whole other story


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> *Not really looking for hair stuff at the moment...*
> *Now skin.care is a whole other story *


@rileypak
I'm not looking at anything at the moment. 

But I know I'll probably get another HBCO before 12/31.

I'd like to have some more EVOO, Walnut Oil etc....


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@flyygirlll2
What about you?  Are you getting anything else?

I was glad I got to grab x2 more BN Amaretto's.  I did want to get those.


----------



## flyygirlll2

IDareT'sHair said:


> @flyygirlll2
> What about you?  Are you getting anything else?
> 
> I was glad I got to grab x2 more BN Amaretto's.  I did want to get those.


I honestly have been buying stuff for the past couple of days, I just haven't posted about it . Idk if I'll get anything else unless the sale is very good.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

flyygirlll2 said:


> *I honestly have been buying stuff for the past couple of days, I just haven't posted about it *. Idk if I'll get anything else unless the sale is very good.



@flyygirlll2
.....


----------



## rileypak

flyygirlll2 said:


> I honestly have been buying stuff for the past couple of days, I just haven't posted about it . Idk if I'll get anything else unless the sale is very good.



I've lost track of all the stuff I've bought recently


----------



## flyygirlll2

@IDareT'sHair I know  but I'm trying to get it out of my system before this no buy 

@rileypak That's real talk right here  sometimes when those shipping notifications come through... I be jumping back like I caught the Holy Ghost cause I forgot all about it


----------



## IDareT'sHair

flyygirlll2 said:


> *I be jumping back like I caught the Holy Ghost cause I forgot all about it *


@flyygirlll2


You need to quit.


----------



## rileypak

flyygirlll2 said:


> sometimes when those shipping notifications come through... I be jumping back like I caught the Holy Ghost cause I forgot all about it


----------



## flyygirlll2

@IDareT'sHair For real though I know I shouldn't be buying all this stuff but because I'm
Parked in these pj streets.....


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@flyygirlll2
Our "Souls" are always about that Yasssssssssss

I'm parked out here too seeing what's up between now and 12/31


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Saludable84
Your Bun is Bun-a-licious!


----------



## Saludable84

flyygirlll2 said:


> I honestly have been buying stuff for the past couple of days, I just haven't posted about it . *Idk if I'll get anything else unless the sale is very good.*



Debating if I should bother with Honey's Handmade  Im telling myself if I purchase, just forget about it and be surprised when it shows up.


----------



## Saludable84

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Saludable84
> Your Bun is Bun-a-licious!



 Thank You


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Saludable84 said:


> *Debating if I should bother with Honey's Handmade  Im telling myself if I purchase, just forget about it and be surprised when it shows up*.



@Saludable84
Things always go wrong for me when I fool with her. 

And I end up getting mad...

I ain't tryna' end my year with that one right there.  Too much Drama.

I was half-way 'tempted' by that B1G1 Free, but decided to cut my losses and leave her alone.

@Shay72 @CeeLex33  Are ya'll gettin' anything?


----------



## flyygirlll2

Saludable84 said:


> Debating if I should bother with Honey's Handmade  Im telling myself if I purchase, just forget about it and be surprised when it shows up.


I saw the that sale. She knows she's wrong to be having sales when she has issues with shipping etc...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

flyygirlll2 said:


> *She knows she's wrong to be having sales when she has issues with shipping etc...*



@flyygirlll2
She's a hotmess. Nope.  Not going there.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

*Cracks Knuckles*
I'm in the mood for 3-4 more good sales!


----------



## flyygirlll2

Ship ship from The Mane Choice.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

flyygirlll2 said:


> Ship ship from The Mane Choice.


@flyygirlll2
Dang! Already!

I didn't look at TMC.  Hmph.  *lemme go look* I've never bought anything from them. 

I think they have a Floral scent which has always stopped me and I just haven't been overly interested in trying anything from this line.

My packages today was something from Sep-hora (non-hair related). 

I think I'm only waiting on J.Monique right now?

I got an email from Sarenzo saying they are working on a new batch of Creamies!...


----------



## Saludable84

flyygirlll2 said:


> I saw the that sale. She knows she's wrong to be having sales when she has issues with shipping etc...





IDareT'sHair said:


> @flyygirlll2
> She's a hotmess. Nope.  Not going there.



These are the exact reasons why I havent even went on the site yet. And its always the dookie heads that have the excellent products.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Saludable84 said:


> *And its always the dookie heads that have the excellent products.*


@Saludable84
And she a straight up dookie head too!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Saludable84
I did like that Pink Hibiscus as a Pre-Poo and the Knot Going Bananas.  Also, the Tomato DC'er (which I also used as a Pre-Poo).

Basically, I used alla' her stuff as a Pre-Poo.  I have several Pre-Poos, from different folks, so no need for me to even think about her and her dramaful behind.

I thought the Knot in my Fro Joe was highly over-rated and the Banana one was actually better (for me).


----------



## flyygirlll2

@IDareT'sHair Yeah,  I was surprised it shipped so quickly too. I've only tried the vitamins and bought the shears from there but haven't tried any other products. Since the products I saw were on sale for $3 I figured why not. 

@Saludable84 @ dookie head. It's true though  it's unfortunate that some of the best products are being made by these foolish people smh.


----------



## flyygirlll2

Speaking of HH, Hattache did send me a couple of samples of the Pink Hibiscus I think. I haven't tried it. I also have a full bottle of the Knot in My Fro as well from what I can remember unless I gave it away.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@flyygirlll2
I browsed around in TMC, but didn't get anything.  

Gurl....I'm still mad at myself for not doing that 3rd CM order.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

flyygirlll2 said:


> Speaking of HH, Hattache did send me a couple of samples of the Pink Hibiscus I think. I haven't tried it*. I also have a full bottle of the Knot in My Fro *as well from what I can remember unless I gave it away.


@flyygirlll2
Knot Going Bananas actually worked better for me than this one


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I thought Cream & Coco was gone have a little something else? 

I see most of the line is still OOS.

Maybe they couldn't get their jars in?  Who knows....next they'll be sending stuff in Sandwich Bags.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@flyygirlll2 @Saludable84 @rileypak
What are you using right now?

I'm still using SSI's Cranberry Cocktail and several Oils. (Cream & Coco, HV, HBCO)


----------



## flyygirlll2

@IDareT'sHair By the time I went back on CM, the sale was already over. I made another cart and everything too smh.

 Dang lol they ticked me off with that long arse shipping. Thankfully everything I recieved was packaged well and smells good.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

flyygirlll2 said:


> * By the time I went back on CM, the sale was already over. I made another cart and everything too smh.  *


@flyygirlll2
Me Too!
I had my cart locked & loaded.  I just sat on it too long.


----------



## flyygirlll2

IDareT'sHair said:


> @flyygirlll2 @Saludable84 @rileypak
> What are you using right now?
> 
> I'm still using SSI's Cranberry Cocktail and several Oils. (Cream & Coco, HV, HBCO)


I'm using QB BBRC, APB Refersher Spray, Tailored Beauty Everything Butter (only on my ends). I was using Alikay Lemongrass Leave in for the past few weeks while in twists and I like it. I recieved my CM APB order yesterday which consisted of;  Simple Hair Cream, Refresher Spray, Leave in, and Ayurvedic Hair Icing. I might try the hair cream next wash or maybe the CR Leave ins..... Idk cause I have so many new products to try.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

flyygirlll2 said:


> I'm using QB BBRC, APB Refersher Spray, Tailored Beauty Everything Butter (only on my ends). I was using Alikay Lemongrass Leave in for the past few weeks while in twists and I like it. I recieved my CM APB order yesterday which consisted of;  Simple Hair Cream, Refresher Spray, Leave in, and Ayurvedic Hair Icing. *I might try the hair cream next wash or maybe the CR Leave ins..... Idk cause I have so many new products to try.*


@flyygirlll2 @rileypak @shawnyblazes
I can't wait for your reviews on this one.

And Yassssss @flyygirlll2 You/WE do have alot of new things to try.

I don't think I got too many "new" things?
SSI Kiwi Kiss
Cream & Coco's Cotton Candy Clouds
Bel Nouvo Detox Cowash
J.Monique Charcoal DC'er / Coffee DC'er

Most of my stuff are back ups & re ups.


----------



## Saludable84

@IDareT'sHair 

QB CTDG that has about 2 more uses. 

MHC Type 4 it still 90% full so it should take me through January and February. I've used it 4 times already. 

SM Low PO leave in has barely one more use. Might make it through 2 twists. Barely. 

APB Capuacu and Avocado Lotion is still new and I'll just use it until done and try to repurchase if she has a sale during our breaks. I probably give away the Cherry Kukui because while I like it, I don't love it.

QB AOHC and BRBC won't be used for a while. Main reason why I don't have b/u for these.  

That's it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Saludable84 said:


> *QB AOHC and BRBC won't be used for a while. Main reason why I don't have b/u for these.
> 
> That's it.*



@Saludable84 
Nice List of things you are using.

While I have b/ups for these, I'm always 'hesitant' to pull them out and use them. 

I know I will, just not sure when?


----------



## rileypak

@IDareT'sHair

Currently using APB Ginger Root Growth Lotion, APB Whipped Cupuacu Hair Butter, UNN 8-Oil Gelly, and I can't remember what leave ins and DCs are open right now.....


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@divachyk @MileHighDiva @NaturallyATLPCH @CeeLex33 @Shay72 @Golden75 @Beamodel @bajandoc86 @shawnyblazes @meka72
What are you all using these days?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> *Currently using APB Ginger Root Growth Lotion,* APB Whipped Cupuacu Hair Butter, UNN 8-Oil Gelly, and I can't remember what leave ins and DCs are open right now.....


@rileypak
I keep meaning to buy this.  Now that I have UCS and Pumpkin Seed, maybe I can get this next Sale.

How do you like it?


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

@IDareT'sHair for hair? APB Refresher Sprays, rotating between Siamese Twists Essential II and APB Hair Lotion (those have been the most consistent). DCs various, although I'll be popping open APB Pumpkinseed Mask this weekend. I have a tablespoon on UCS I'll use as part of a rinse out. Jakeala butter on my ends. I will more than likely be keeping this up when my crochets come out.

I will be purchasing more Hair Lotion during a sale, I don't ever want to be without it.

I'll be getting crochets next Friday so I'll be exclusively using Refresher Sprays and occasionally oiling my scalp.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

Saludable84 said:


> @IDareT'sHair
> 
> APB Capuacu and Avocado Lotion is still new and I'll just use it until done and try to repurchase if she has a sale during* our breaks*.
> 
> That's it.


We get breaks? J/k


----------



## IDareT'sHair

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> *We get breaks? J/k*


@NaturallyATLPCH
You got Jokes!

Yes, we will be 'breaking MLK Day (weekend) and then the next "break" will be V-Day!


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @NaturallyATLPCH
> You got Jokes!
> 
> Yes, we will be 'breaking MLK Day (weekend) and then the next "break" will be V-Day!


Wait a minute!
What exactly do you mean we break? Is it *during* these two holidays or is it just *before/after *these holidays ?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Aggie said:


> Wait a minute!
> What exactly do you mean we break? Is it *during* these two holidays or is it just *before/after *these holidays ?


@Aggie
The no/low buy officially Starts 01/04.  We will break MLK Weekend. 

MLK is officially on a Monday.  We will restart that Tuesday and continue on to V-Day Weekend and break then.  After the V-Day Sales we will restart.

However, you don't have to break - you can continue on through.


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> The no/low buy officially Starts 01/04.  We will break MLK Weekend.
> 
> MLK is officially on a Monday.  We will restart that Tuesday and continue on to V-Day Weekend and break then.


@IDareT'sHair 

Ohhhhh! gat it!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

IDareT'sHair said:


> *However, you don't have to break - you can continue on through.*


@Aggie

However, if it's not during one of the breaks, please don't post about purchases.  Please refrain from doin that or PM someone and tell them about it.  

We want to try to stay on track.


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> 
> However, if it's not during one of the breaks, please don't post about purchases.  Please refrain from doin that or PM someone and tell them about it.
> 
> We want to try to stay on track.


Gotcha! Thanks.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

I'll pm you @IDareT'sHair .


----------



## IDareT'sHair

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> *I'll pm you *.


@NaturallyATLPCH 
Okay!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl 
What Are Ya'll using these days Curly?  For your Daily Moisturizers/Refreshers etc.....


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> What Are Ya'll using these days Curly?  For your Daily Moisturizers/Refreshers etc.....


@IDareT'sHair 
APB refresher and NW21 on my scalp.
The kids are using APB hair lotions and a pomade their grandma gave them.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

IDareT'sHair said:


> @NaturallyATLPCH
> Okay!


Nah but for real though, I'm set for hair for a while.
I did get some Colorful Neutral Protein filler today because I was out.
I'm excited about these crochet braids, I've never had them before.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> Nah but for real though, I'm set for hair for a while.
> I did get some Colorful Neutral Protein filler today because I was out.
> *I'm excited about these crochet braids, I've never had them before.*


@NaturallyATLPCH 
How will you wear them and how long are you leaving them in?


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

I'm splurging on essential oils. Bought me the BOMB diffuser and now I'm inhaling a clove, rosemary, bergamot, and lavender blend .
That coupled with my Jesus juice will have me sleepin skrait through the night.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

IDareT'sHair said:


> @NaturallyATLPCH
> How will you wear them and how long are you leaving them in?


I'm going to get some Senegalese twists hair and these suckas will be in for 6-8 weeks.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> I*'m going to get some Senegalese twists hair and these suckas will be in for 6-8 weeks.*


@NaturallyATLPCH 
How are you going to style it?  You are use to wearing your Hair up aren't you?


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

IDareT'sHair said:


> @NaturallyATLPCH
> How are you going to style it?  You are use to wearing your Hair up aren't you?


Bun .
I may wear some up, some down. My signature style is a bun.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

Length is dangerous for me because it will stay up in a bun @IDareT'sHair lol!!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@NaturallyATLPCH
I'm sure it will look very nice. 

I can't wait for your 6-8 weeks to be up, so you can get back into your Products.

This No/Low Buy 'should' be easy for you.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

IDareT'sHair said:


> @NaturallyATLPCH
> I'm sure it will look very nice.
> 
> I can't wait for your 6-8 weeks to be up, so you can get back into your Products.
> 
> This No/Low Buy 'should' be easy for you.


Um, I still have the urge to buy in protective style mode . That inventory increases with those Marleys or any other protective style .
And thank you! #teamteacherbun


----------



## bajandoc86

Picked up my Jakeala stuff today...ummm is this prepoo butter supposed to be so runny?  I can see the clay etc settled on the sides/bottom and the rest of it is liquid. 

I had envisioned a nice creamy butter not a runny liquid product.


----------



## CeeLex33

IDareT'sHair said:


> @CeeLex33
> Never heard of?   Was it any good?  And is it a repurchase?



Hey Ladies! 

No @IDareT'sHair I like it, but the Etsy Seller - not so much. A while back I remember a few of us made purchases with her but her  customer service skills were just terrible. I have a backup Honey Shea Butter from her that I will hoard since I won't be buying again


----------



## CeeLex33

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Saludable84
> Things always go wrong for me when I fool with her.
> 
> And I end up getting mad...
> 
> I ain't tryna' end my year with that one right there.  Too much Drama.
> 
> I was half-way 'tempted' by that B1G1 Free, but decided to cut my losses and leave her alone.
> 
> @Shay72 @CeeLex33  Are ya'll gettin' anything?



Nope nope nope! I love the pink hibiscus but nope nope nope!


----------



## CeeLex33

@IDareT'sHair 
I'm trying to use up some older products since I'm wearing my hair loose and not in mini twists like I normally do so I've been washing weekly:
APB Hair Lotion 70% used up, Hairitage Hydration Cake Batter Hair Lotion 50% gone, Thirsty Roots Apricot Castor Oil at ab0ut 50%, KBN Mango Butter 50%.

I plan on going through and pulling out the oldies but goodies to work on using up, I know I have a ton of butters and creams I need to get to for January.


----------



## Saludable84

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Saludable84
> Nice List of things you are using.
> 
> While I have b/ups for these, I'm always 'hesitant' to pull them out and use them.
> 
> I know I will, just not sure when?



I lied. I have one b/u to the Amla (gift) but when the weather gets too dry it gets a bit "hard". It's still good but the MHC Type 4 doesn't leave my hair hard. They ALL also take forever to use up. 

When the weather is reverse, opposite effects on both.


----------



## Saludable84

Morning All! 

Hope you all are making your lists and checking it twice


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Hey Girls!


----------



## rileypak

Good morning everyone!!!


----------



## bajandoc86

Morning Ladies!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ran out to the Grocery, remembered to pick up a bag of rice.  Imma try to do a Rice Water rinse tomorrow.


----------



## rileypak

@IDareT'sHair 
The APB Ginger Root Growth Lotion is nice so far. My hair has remained soft and moisturized all week. Texture isn't too thick, the smell reminds me of cinnamon a little bit. I'd like to see how it performs on freshly washed hair before I call it a complete hit.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@rileypak 
I think there is an oil too.  I think Imma get the Lotion and possibly the next Sale?


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak
> I think there is an oil too.  I think Imma get the Lotion and possibly the next Sale?



She has an oil and a balm as well as the lotion...


----------



## rileypak

I won't be doing anything to my hair until probably Tuesday. I just don't have it in me to do anything right now


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@rileypak 
Wonder what the balm is like?  

I can't remember if it's @shawnyblazes or @curlyhersheygirl who loves the Ginger.  I think it's Shawny tho'?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> *I won't be doing anything to my hair until probably Tuesday. I just don't have it in me to do anything right now*


@rileypak
CLAWD...........Glad you said that!


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak
> CLAWD...........Glad you said that!



My energy is just zapped lately.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> *My energy is just zapped lately.*


@rileypak
That's normal.  Just take it easy. Until you get your sea-legs back.


----------



## CeeLex33

Mawnin Ladies on this Eve of Christmas Eve


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@CeeLex33 
Yep.  That's whats up!


----------



## Saludable84

IDareT'sHair said:


> Ran out to the Grocery, remembered to pick up a bag of rice.  Imma try to do a Rice Water rinse tomorrow.



I actually have some fermented rice water in my fridge. I started it on Sunday. Want to try it this weekend. 

Are you just making the water and rinsing, or fermenting.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Saludable84 said:


> *I actually have some fermented rice water in my fridge. I started it on Sunday. Want to try it this weekend.
> Are you just making the water and rinsing, or fermenting.*


@Saludable84
I don't know?  It won't be fermented by tomorrow will it?


----------



## Saludable84

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak
> I think there is an oil too.  I think Imma get the Lotion and possibly the next Sale?





rileypak said:


> She has an oil and a balm as well as the lotion...



My friend said the balm is good. It was one of the first products she tried. It also gets good reviews.


----------



## Saludable84

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Saludable84
> I don't know?  It won't be fermented by tomorrow will it?



24 hours at least. 48 hours at most.

If you start it today, you should be fine. Rice water is supposed to be good but fermented better. Probably because it would be more acidic.


----------



## Golden75

Good morning ladies!


----------



## Shay72

@IDareT'sHair 
Naw I ain't getting nothing from HH. She is cut off for good. I only have her Carrot & Coconut Milk Leave In Conditioning Cream and a sample soap she sent. I will use them up and be done.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

Hey y'all! (In my southern voice) 
Sitting here immersed in a diffusion of bergamot, lemon, rosemary, and clove oils .


----------



## IDareT'sHair

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> Hey y'all! (In my southern voice)
> Sitting here immersed in a diffusion of bergamot, *lemon,* rosemary, and clove oils .


@NaturallyATLPCH
Sounds nice. 
Lemme know how you do with "lemon"


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

IDareT'sHair said:


> @NaturallyATLPCH
> Sounds nice.
> Lemme know how you do with "lemon"


Gurl, I inhale these things, they don't go anywhere near my scalp lol...
Definitely improved breathing and overall spirit!!!


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

Gotta cart full of eos on Bulk Apothecary, haven't hit pay nah yet but will eventually.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> Gurl, I inhale these things, they don't go anywhere near my scalp lol...
> Definitely *improved* breathing and *overall spirit!!!*


Nice!  I bet it's relaxing.  Happy mixing.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> *Gotta cart full of eos on Bulk Apothecary, haven't hit pay nah yet but will eventually. *


@NaturallyATLPCH
I  have a Cart locked & loaded too. 

Tryna' get through Sunday before I hit PayNah.


----------



## rileypak

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> Gotta cart full of eos on Bulk Apothecary, haven't hit pay nah yet but will eventually.



Gonna need you to PM me on this diffuser stuff...please and thank you


----------



## rileypak

My CRN is finally out for delivery

ETA: Picked it up


----------



## MileHighDiva

My APB pre-poos came yesterday, so now I have all of my BF purchases.  BF2016, is officially over.

Waiting on a random TMC purchase.

I need to go to the Indian store, so I can get more Jamilah and Dabur Vatika Oil.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak
> Wonder what the balm is like?
> 
> I can't remember if it's @shawnyblazes or @curlyhersheygirl who loves the Ginger.  I think it's Shawny tho'?




Its kind of waxy.  Very stimulating but I never use it.  It melts down after you scoop some out but eh.  I love the lotion.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

shawnyblazes said:


> *Its kind of waxy.  Very stimulating but I never use it.  It melts down after you scoop some out but eh.  I love the lotion*.


@shawnyblazes 
I'll get the Lotion and maybe the Oil.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My J.Monique shipped.


----------



## Saludable84

shawnyblazes said:


> Its kind of waxy.  Very stimulating but I never use it.  It melts down after you scoop some out but eh.  I love the lotion.



Thanks for the review. 

The only reason I haven't bothered is because outside of Hairveda Green Tea Pomade, I've never had a these kind of heavy products work for me. Heavy and massive build up.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I still wanna make a little purchase.

Imma try to get through Sunday before I cut loose.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

My Sarenzo soaps arrived today, they threw in some extra...a WHOLE lot of extra.
I'm set on soap for all of next year. 
My Cultivar Skin Care kit came today also but there is a back order on the cleanser so they will ship it once it gets here.
The only Black Friday package I'm waiting on are my earrings I ordered and those are out for delivery.

Other miscellaneous things I'm waiting on are Piping Rock, a coupla things from Amazon, and my Eden's Garden EOs. I think imma hold off on ordering anymore oils until all of mine get here and I can do an official inventory... I think.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

IDareT'sHair said:


> I still wanna make a little purchase.
> 
> Imma try to get through Sunday before I cut loose.


You can do it gurl, 48 hours .


----------



## IDareT'sHair

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> *You can do it gurl, 48 hours *.


@NaturallyATLPCH 
I am tryn' hard!


----------



## Shay72

@IDareT'sHair 
I'm alternating cowashing with Oyin's Honey Hemp and J Monique's Green Tea & Honey Conditioner. I have one more use of the Green Tea & Honey Conditioner. It will be a repurchase. I will switch to cowashing with SSI's Okra Reconstructor or Ginseng Cowash in place of the Green Tea & Honey. When I cowash with Honey Hemp I use Oyin's Juices & Berries as my leave in and DB's Coconut & Lemongrass Transitioning Cream as my moisturizer. When I cowash with the Green Tea & Honey conditioner I use Naturelle Grow's Break No More Strengthening Spray as my leave in and Honey Handmade's Carrot & Coconut Milk Conditioning Cream as my moisturizer.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Shay72 
Nice Line-Up!

She was suppose to send me a Green Tea and Honey, but didn't send it.  

She asked me if I was sure I didn't get it?

So, maybe she'll send it with these Body Buttas' that shipped.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Saludable84
I just put it in water, rinsed and filled back up with water.  I'll use it tomorrow.  

I did not cook the rice.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

I just saturated my hair with APB Cupuacu Hair Lotion and put it in a sloppy twist bun. My hair is so soft . Durn SSI Macadamia gel had it so dry I could not wait to wash day.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72 said:


> *Naw I ain't getting nothing from HH. She is cut off for good. *I only have her Carrot & Coconut Milk Leave In Conditioning Cream and a sample soap she sent. I will use them up and be done.


@Shay72 
I know you don't play with folks.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> I just saturated my hair with APB Cupuacu Hair Lotion and put it in a sloppy twist bun. My hair is so soft . *Durn SSI Macadamia gel had it so dry I could not wait to wash day.*


@NaturallyATLPCH 
That's so messed up.  

But I never hear anybody talmbout this particular product do you?


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

IDareT'sHair said:


> @NaturallyATLPCH
> That's so messed up.
> 
> But I never hear anybody talmbout this particular product do you?


I saw a YouTube review a while back when it was in the bottle and she raved about it. Figures because everything she likes, my hair doesn't.
I'm like, if you are going to dry my hair out, at least have some hold. No hold. Twists started unraveling in the back anyway smh...

I remember @Froreal3 mentioning a while back that it had no hold and it didn't "fix" nothin . That should've been my cue to leave it be.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@NaturallyATLPCH
Ewww!  I hate it when stuff don't work. 

Ain't nothing you can do with that either.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

IDareT'sHair said:


> @NaturallyATLPCH
> Ewww!  I hate it when stuff don't work.
> 
> Ain't nothing you can do with that either.


Oh yes it is. Give it away .
It goes in the reject stash that my aunts and sister graciously raid when they come over here.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> *It goes in the reject stash that my aunts and sister graciously raid when they come over here.*


@NaturallyATLPCH
After they use it, they gone be like


----------



## Saludable84

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Saludable84
> I just put it in water, rinsed and filled back up with water.  I'll use it tomorrow.
> 
> *I did not cook the rice*.



Don't. 

I purchased imported rice as the arsenic is supposed to be lower. I rinsed twice and then sat it in water. Kept the excess water at room temp in a mason jar for 2 days and put it in the fridge. 

I probably should have did 1 day though.


----------



## Saludable84

I went to Walmart seeing if I could find HH there. They ain't have it. Clearly a sign. 

I guess I can wait for ST to have this $8 sale. 

Or wait for this SM 40% off coupon. 

Or sit my hot tail all the way down.


----------



## bajandoc86

Just did a peel and now sitting with a sheet mask on my face. My skin has been looking super dull lately - combo of not enough water intake, time spent in dry winter weather and slacking on my skin care regimen.


----------



## MileHighDiva

bajandoc86 said:


> Just did a peel and now sitting with a sheet mask on my face. My skin has been looking super dull lately - combo of not enough water intake, time spent in dry winter weather and slacking on my skin care regimen.


I'll remind you to do a radiance peel, before you see your boo-thang, next time.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

bajandoc86 said:


> Just did a peel and now sitting with a sheet mask on my face. My skin has been looking super dull lately - combo of not enough water intake, time spent in dry winter weather and slacking on my skin care regimen.


I did an enzyme mask today, skin looks so radiant. I'm vowing to take better care of my skin.
@IDareT'sHair my aunts live 5 hours away so they can get it before they leave and cuss me out once they get home lol...


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

That bun in your Avi @Saludable84 ...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Imma get up early tomorrow and do a nice Cherry Bark, Peppermint and Green & Black Tea Pre-Poo w/J.Monique's Pre-Poo Treatment.


----------



## divachyk

Mom and sis are on this "need my hair to grow" kick again so I will be giving them Xcel and will buy more.



IDareT'sHair said:


> @divachyk @MileHighDiva @NaturallyATLPCH @CeeLex33 @Shay72 @Golden75 @Beamodel @bajandoc86 @shawnyblazes @meka72
> What are you all using these days?



I keep products to a minimum when away on medical trips so I don't suffer from buildup. 

Spray - SM Coconut & Hibiscus / Rosewater
Moisturizer - AfroVeda Coco Latte / Naturalista Juicy 
Butter - MHC Type 4 
Other - Bekura Java Bean

I haven't washed my hair in weeks so I'm long overdue.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

I'm going to be in and out online for a few weeks.  Life is just kicking my butt. The good thing is, Im continuing to get back up.

 A few weeks ago my sons daycare director died unexpectedly.  A freak accident.  Its really taking a toll on myself and family because Josiah has been under her care since he was 7 weeks. She was his second mom. 

 I was terrified of leaving him so early but from day one, hes been in the best care with them.  Ive had death before but this was so jarring and on top of my grandmother ( my mom, and my older son ), I'm working on one day at a time.

Have a very blessed holiday if we don't speak before the new year ladies.  I appreciate all of you.


----------



## Aggie

*Shipping notifications from:*

Inahsi Naturals
SSI today.


----------



## Aggie

Hola Chicas and have a wonderful day.

Sorry to hear about your son's daycare director @shawnyblazes


----------



## Saludable84

Morning All!

@shawnyblazes sorry to hear about your loss. I hope you are doing well. 

@NaturallyATLPCH Thank you ma'am!


----------



## CeeLex33

Mawnin All,

I'm so sorry for your loss @shawnyblazes sending positive energy  and prayers your way.


----------



## flyygirlll2

@shawnyblazes Sorry to hear about your loss. Praying for the best for you and your family.


----------



## MileHighDiva

@shawnyblazes


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@shawnyblazes 
 Hang in there Sis.  Please come back soon.

I'll be keeping you in my prayers.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Mornin' PJ's. 

Sitting here "soaking" in J.Monique's Cherry Bark/Peppermint Pre-Poo Treatment, listening to Chirst-mas music & chilaxin'.

Trackin' several non-hair related packages.


----------



## Shay72

I will finish my Uncle Lee's Bamboo Tea on Monday. I will take a break then start Beautifully Bamboo on 1/1. What's been working for me is brewing one bag in a 160z tumbler and adding 2 teaspoons of sugar. I tried sugar free for awhile but had to stop. Being on WW I don't use a lot of sugar as it is so I figured the 2pts for the sugar in the tea is worth it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72 said:


> *I will finish my Uncle Lee's Bamboo Tea on Monday. I will take a break then start Beautifully Bamboo on 1/1*. What's been working for me is brewing one bag in a 160z tumbler and adding 2 teaspoons of sugar. I tried sugar free for awhile but had to stop. *Being on WW I don't use a lot of sugar as it is so I figured the 2pts for the sugar in the tea is worth it.*



@Shay72
I'm still Tea Rinsing with ULee's.  I do have a couple bottles of BB Supplements that I will take throughout 2017.

How WW "Points" is workin' good for you.


----------



## rileypak

@shawnyblazes


----------



## Shay72

@IDareT'sHair 
Yep, I've lost 35 lbs since 9/1 on WW. Dare I say it's been easy . I should reach goal by my birthday , July 25th, in 2017 or earlier.


----------



## Shay72

@shawnyblazes 
You are in my prayers.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72 said:


> @IDareT'sHair
> Yep, I've lost 35 lbs since 9/1 on WW. Dare I say it's been easy . I should reach goal by my birthday , July 25th, in 2017 or earlier.


@Shay72
Congrats!

That's thebomb.com  Are you exercising too?

They have it at my job (part of benefits package). 

I bet it will be stacked 01/02 the way them fools ate their way through December.


----------



## Saludable84

Shay72 said:


> @IDareT'sHair
> Yep, I've lost 35 lbs since 9/1 on WW. Dare I say it's been easy . I should reach goal by my birthday , July 25th, in 2017 or earlier.



Congrats! That's great progress!


----------



## Shay72

Thank you @IDareT'sHair and @Saludable84!

I've been barely exercising. I want to change that though. I own a treadmill and plenty of dvds, weights, etc. I can also work out and use the pool for free at my job. So I need to get on it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Shay72

Yeah, they made it part of the bennies along with a free gym membership.  I bet they get slammed in January.

You know how folks do with them "NY's Resolutions"

I have no doubt you'll get there in time for your B-Day! 

I will buy myself some products in _your_ honor once you reach your Goal.


----------



## bajandoc86

@shawnyblazes My condolences on your loss love.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

CLAWD

I had x4 non-related Hair packages sitting on my porch.

I just opened my front door just to check.

I guess UPS don't ring the doorbell any more?  Just dump the stuff and run...

I can tell by the boxes they've been sitting out there all night.

It's a good thing I'm out in the Country or they might now have been there.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

I'll be back and forth. Just wanted to give you all a heads up in case, yall start wondering where a sister is.

Trying to go into 2017 with a plan and grateful heart.

 This OT is for the birds FYI... until I see my paycheck, lol


----------



## IDareT'sHair

shawnyblazes said:


> I'll be back and forth. Just wanted to give you all a heads up in case, yall start wondering where a sister is.
> *Trying to go into 2017 with a plan and grateful heart.*
> 
> This OT is for the birds FYI... until I see my paycheck, lol


@shawnyblazes
We all should make this a goal.


----------



## Saludable84

@IDareT'sHair 

I've gotten my packages stolen many times and I'm sure I'm not the only one. Now, we just have these pick up locations for UPS. 

They don't even bother knocking on the door anymore. And when they did come I would catch them standing at the door just looking and leave a slip. 

UPS stepped their game up over here. Meanwhile, the PO just gets worse. The mail lady told me I need to say "coming" so she won't keep knocking. No, you need to turn you Salsa music down so you can hear me and act like you have manners


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Oh, my Jakeala should be here today if USPS isn't ratchet. Its at my local PO


----------



## Shay72

I haven't used bar soap in 20 some years. I've always used body wash. I've been using this Sarenzo soap in the pumpkin pie scent and I love it. I was just worried I wouldn't feel clean. So I will be stocking up on some soap soon. Is Sarenzo the best place to get natural soap? Other suggestions?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Saludable84 said:


> *I've gotten my packages stolen many times and I'm sure I'm not the only one. Now, we just have these pick up locations for UPS.
> They don't even bother knocking on the door anymore. *


@Saludable84 
This what I'm talmbout. 

Folks can easily pick up some last minute "gifts" with them doing this mess.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Shay72
No suggestions on the "Soaps"  I use a liquid as well.  And Do-ve for everything else.  

Does Cha-grin have "Soaps" that aren't necessarily hair related?


----------



## Shay72

@IDareT'sHair 
They probably do but you know I prefer black owned so I will start with Sarenzo and do some research.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72 said:


> They probably do *but you know I prefer black owned *so I will start with Sarenzo and do some research.


@Shay72
I would also check: BoBeam, Jakeala etc....I know they have a few.  

And *I know this....*

BoBeam sent me a couple she did for B-reast C-ancer awareness with one of my orders and I don't think they were for Hair?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Wanna make a few last minute hair purchases.  Don't see anything good yet.

Shoulda' jumped on J.Monique's Fiddy one last time.  But missed it.

I'd like to see Curl Origin or somebody else do a little something that I'm remotely interested in.

@Shay72 @shawnyblazes @rileypak


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Shay72 said:


> I haven't used bar soap in 20 some years. I've always used body wash. I've been using this Sarenzo soap in the pumpkin pie scent and I love it. I was just worried I wouldn't feel clean. So I will be stocking up on some soap soon. Is Sarenzo the best place to get natural soap? Other suggestions?



I use Sarenzo Soaps , and actually still Sheamoisture and Nubian Heritage. Ive used Cream and Coco in the past.  Jakeala sent me a few, ( not bad). there was another vendor that has wonderful soaps but she wasn't blackowned and she showed her tail so I stopped messing with her.


 In our house its Sarenzo, SM, Nubian H, and any small woman owned business


----------



## IDareT'sHair

shawnyblazes said:


> I use Sarenzo Soaps , and actually still Sheamoisture and Nubian Heritage.* Ive used Cream and Coco in the past.*  Jakeala sent me a few, ( not bad).


@shawnyblazes @Shay72 I forgot about Cream & Coco having "soaps".

Still waiting on that last minute C&C Sale though.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

IDareT'sHair said:


> @shawnyblazes @Shay72 I forgot about Cream & Coco having "soaps".
> 
> Still waiting on that last minute C&C Sale though.



I wasn't wowed by any but they were okay.  Shes always extra slow when shes pregnant.  I wanted some items but I refuse to deal with her shipping timeframes lately.  @IDareT'sHair


----------



## BrownBetty

bajandoc86 said:


> Just did a peel and now sitting with a sheet mask on my face. My skin has been looking super dull lately - combo of not enough water intake, time spent in dry winter weather and slacking on my skin care regimen.




Try the leader sheet mask.  I did it last night and it was awesome.   The brightening mask is bomb.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

shawnyblazes said:


> I wasn't wowed by any but they were okay.  Shes always extra slow when shes pregnant.  *I wanted some items but I refuse to deal with her shipping timeframes lately.*


@shawnyblazes
She totally ran out of containers on me and sent my stuff in Deli Containers..

@Shay72 I did see several A-rtisan S-oaps on C&C's site.


----------



## Saludable84

@Shay72 

I've tried a Sarenzo and Jakeala sample Soaps. Liked bothe but still prefer liquid. DH loves them.


----------



## Beamodel

Doing a henna treatment with red raj. I really like this henna. My curls clumped so well with it. I wish they was a product on the market that makes your curls clump perfectly like how henna does.


----------



## BrownBetty

I have to send APB an email. I got my products but got a blueberry DC instead of my cowash.


----------



## bajandoc86

Y'all finding an outfit to wear for this New Years Day party gave me a headache. Why is everything see thru/lace?!? I do not want all my arse, tiddays and coochie out. UGH!

I don't mind showing a little skin tastefully but these on trend clothes are ridiculous. It's an afternoon--> night party so I settled on a high waisted burgundy wide leg pants with pockets and I plan to pair it with a white/cream crop top. My accessories and makeup are going to have to be on point. I have already settled on glitter eyes + a burgundy lip + all the highlight known to man  and my new long sleek wig with bangs.

P.S. I may end up wearing something else all together come next weekend. Smh.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@bajandoc86
Your outfit sounds Adorbs.  Make sure you send a pic to:


----------



## divachyk

Hey Ladies! 

Congrats on losing weight @Shay72! And hang in there @shawnyblazes. Very sorry for your loss.


----------



## MileHighDiva

@IDareT'sHair 
Does the JM pre-poo smell minty or like cherries?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

MileHighDiva said:


> *Does the JM pre-poo smell minty or like cherries?*


Peppermint 

Not sure what "Cherry Bark" smells like, but all I smell is Peppermint.
@MileHighDiva


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My NW21 Cream Came today.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@MileHighDiva 
Did you get the Cherry Bark Pre-Poo?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Saludable84 
So, I used the Rice Wata' rinse today under my Cathy Howse UBH.  I'm going to say it properly "fermented" at least it smelled like it did.


----------



## Aggie

Shay72 said:


> @IDareT'sHair
> Yep, I've lost 35 lbs since 9/1 on WW. Dare I say it's been easy . I should reach goal by my birthday , July 25th, in 2017 or earlier.


Congrats on your weight loss  @Shay72


----------



## IDareT'sHair

So, i went ahead and filed a PP Dispute for the Phyto Vitamins. 

I placed that order on 11/25 coming from the UK and it hasn't moved since 11/30. 

Another poster who ordered around the time received hers like last week. 

My 30 days are up tomorrow and I didn't want to be caught with my pants down, so I went ahead and filed.

The company is "out" until 12/28 and I wanted to make sure I was covered via PP.


----------



## Saludable84

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Saludable84
> So, I used the Rice Wata' rinse today under my Cathy Howse UBH.  I'm going to say it properly "fermented" at least it smelled like it did.



How'd you like it. I'm still on the fence but my scalp not itching


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Saludable84
I put it under a DC'er, so hard to tell.  I'll definitely do it a few more times.

But Gurl..I think I'm gonna love, love, love Sarenzo's Pumpkin Hair Mask...

Like the way it felt applying. Love the Consistency. The scent reminds me of BRB's Pumpkin Hair Whip (not pumpkiny).  

Will see how it does upon rinsing.  Currently under the Steamer.

So glad I have a b/up.  I'll definitely be picking up another jar of this.


----------



## Saludable84

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Saludable84
> I put it under a DC'er, so hard to tell.  I'll definitely do it a few more times.
> 
> *But Gurl..I think I'm gonna love, love, love Sarenzo's Pumpkin Hair Mask.*..
> 
> Like the way it felt applying. Love the Consistency. The scent reminds me of BRB's Pumpkin Hair Whip (not pumpkiny).
> 
> Will see how it does upon rinsing.  Currently under the Steamer.
> 
> So glad I have a b/up.  I'll definitely be picking up another jar of this.



Why you do that? You know I'm weak


----------



## Shay72

@IDareT'sHair 
I just remembered Curl Origin has not responded to my email. Let me resend it.


----------



## MileHighDiva

IDareT'sHair said:


> @MileHighDiva
> Did you get the Cherry Bark Pre-Poo?


No.  I was going to then decided that I needed to know what it smells like first.


----------



## Shay72

Thanks @Aggie, @IDareT'sHair, @Saludable84, @divachyk!


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Saludable84 said:


> Why you do that? You know I'm weak



Its amazing.


----------



## felic1

Merry Christmas my dear ones from Detroit, Michigan. May the grace of God be abundant in your lives!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Saludable84 said:


> *Why you do that? You know I'm weak *


@Saludable84
No need to be weak just yet.  My hair felt a little dry upon rinsing. 

So....Um...Yeah.  Everything felt amazing up until then.  I'll try it again next wash day.

However, SSI's Sugar Peach got it back to feeling right on the Final R/O.

@shawnyblazes So, you like this one?  Have you tried the Bamboo & Quinoa?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Finished up: x1 SSI Peach.  *think I got a couple b/ups*
Used up: x1 J.Monique Cherry Bark/Peppermint (x2 b/ups)


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

@shawnyblazes


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@rileypak @Saludable84 @Beamodel @divachyk @curlyhersheygirl @flyygirlll2 @Golden75 @MileHighDiva (any one else in this thread)Honestly, I forget who all has them?

I saw where another Poster said her Slap Cap stretched out of shape after about x2 wears?  Has anyone else had this problem?


----------



## Saludable84

Finished one SM LP Leave In.


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak @Saludable84 @Beamodel @divachyk @curlyhersheygirl @flyygirlll2 @Golden75 @MileHighDiva (any one else in this thread)Honestly, I forget who all has them?
> 
> I saw where another Poster said her Slap Cap stretched out of shape after about x2 wears?  Has anyone else had this problem?


I haven't used any of mine yet but I'd like to know this too.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

I have been ripping and running like crazy today. Finally at home but Prepping a few things for Christmas tomorrow.

My scalp is starting to itch begging to be washed since Sundays are wash days but um...she's gon hafta wait.


----------



## Saludable84

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak @Saludable84 @Beamodel @divachyk @curlyhersheygirl @flyygirlll2 @Golden75 @MileHighDiva (any one else in this thread)Honestly, I forget who all has them?
> 
> I saw where another Poster said her Slap Cap stretched out of shape after about x2 wears?  Has anyone else had this problem?



No. @divachyk and I responded to her. 

My slaps are still tight. There are days I wear them all day and they have yet to stretch. I've worn my grey, black and blue and they are all extremely tight still.


----------



## divachyk

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak @Saludable84 @Beamodel @divachyk @curlyhersheygirl @flyygirlll2 @Golden75 @MileHighDiva (any one else in this thread)Honestly, I forget who all has them?
> 
> I saw where another Poster said her Slap Cap stretched out of shape after about x2 wears?  Has anyone else had this problem?



I responded to that poster. Mine stretched a tad. However, I wear a silk beanie under mine which I failed to mention in my reply to her. Therefore, that could have made mine stretch a bit. But, even with that, it still fits nice and snug. No issues so far.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

I have 6 SLAPS, three of them I've worn multiple times and they are still good.
All these claims of what these SLAPS are doing to people, how in the world are they wearing them? I swear I have not had one single issue with mine, any of them.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Saludable84 @divachyk 
Thank you. 

I didn't see your responses.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> *I have 6 SLAPS, three of them I've worn multiple times and they are still good.
> All these claims of what these SLAPS are doing to people, how in the world are they wearing them? I swear I have not had one single issue with mine, any of them.*


@NaturallyATLPCH 

I still have not found the one I misplaced.


----------



## divachyk

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> I have 6 SLAPS, three of them I've worn multiple times and they are still good.
> All these claims of what these SLAPS are doing to people, how in the world are they wearing them? I swear I have not had one single issue with mine, any of them.



I know this sounds crazy but I have worn my black slap for about 15 days straight. Even slept in it. When on medical trips, I don't have time for hair so my SLAP is my go-to. Again, no issues. I have a big head and good bit of hair so maybe that's why I don't have issues. The poster mentioned she doesn't have a large head.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

IDareT'sHair said:


> @NaturallyATLPCH
> 
> I still have not found the one I misplaced.


----------



## divachyk

@Golden75, how does your slap fit since I know you have a smaller head than my big ole tank.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

NaturallyATLPCH said:


>


@NaturallyATLPCH
I know I stuck it somewhere?  I remember moving it, but cannot remember where I put it?


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

divachyk said:


> I know this sounds crazy but I have worn my black slap for about 15 days straight. Even slept in it. When on medical trips, I don't have time for hair so my SLAP is my go-to. Again, no issues. I have a big head and good bit of hair so maybe that's why I don't have issues. The poster mentioned she doesn't have a large head.


Me too!!!! I have a big head too lolol...slept in them, etc. No dry hair, no stretching.
If you don't have a large head, how is it stretched out of shape?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@divachyk @NaturallyATLPCH 
I have a pea-head so it'll prolly be good. 

A friend said she bought one and it was 'tight' but she always says she has a large head.


----------



## Saludable84

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> I have 6 SLAPS, three of them I've worn multiple times and they are still good.
> *All these claims of what these SLAPS are doing to people, how in the world are they wearing them?* I swear I have not had one single issue with mine, any of them.



I won't even lie, I almost went to bed in mine lol. But I often wonder how they are wearing them too.   

My friend at works has dreads and her cap looks full and it's still intact. I wear mine pulled back a bit and it's still tight. 

Outside of wear, are they taking care of their caps?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

divachyk said:


> I know this sounds crazy but I have worn my black slap for about 15 days straight. Even slept in it. When on medical trips, I don't have time for hair so my SLAP is my go-to. Again, no issues. I have a big head and good bit of hair so maybe that's why I don't have issues. *The poster mentioned she doesn't have a large head.*


@divachyk
Crap. 
I don't plan in sleeping in mine.  I have thick hurr so I should be good filling it out.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Saludable84 said:


> *Outside of wear, are they taking care of their caps?*


@Saludable84
What are the care instructions?


----------



## divachyk

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> Me too!!!! I have a big head too lolol...slept in them, etc. No dry hair, no stretching.
> *If you don't have a large head, how is it stretched out of shape?*



I don't get that part. Good point.



IDareT'sHair said:


> @divachyk @NaturallyATLPCH
> I have a pea-head so it'll prolly be good.
> 
> A friend said she bought one and it was 'tight' but she always says she has a large head.



Large Heads Unite! High 5 to your friend.



Saludable84 said:


> I won't even lie,* I almost went to bed in mine lol.* But I often wonder how they are wearing them too.
> 
> My friend at works has dreads and her cap looks full and it's still intact. I wear mine pulled back a bit and it's still tight.
> 
> Outside of wear, are they taking care of their caps?



I didn't intend to but after one of his treatments, I was so drained from the day, I stretched across the bed and next thing I know, it was morning. Even slept in my contacts that night which I never do.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@divachyk 
......


----------



## divachyk

IDareT'sHair said:


> @divachyk
> Crap.
> I don't plan in sleeping in mine.  I have thick hurr so I should be good filling it out.



Thick hurr should save you @IDareT'sHair. I do know that @Golden75 struggles with things slipping off her head so she could tell you more abut how the SLAP fits small domes. Trust, I would never have that problem.


----------



## Saludable84

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Saludable84
> What's the care instructions?



There aren't any that I know of. I fold mine and put it in my drawer. But I could see if you throw it around, stuff it in a bag or are just reckless with the cap, it can get a bit worn. 

I did notice with my grey cap, it would stretch a bit if my hair was too wet, to I stopped wearing it on wet or really damp hair.


----------



## divachyk

Saludable84 said:


> There aren't any that I know of. I fold mine and put it in my drawer. But I could see if you throw it around, stuff it in a bag or are just reckless with the cap, it can get a bit worn.
> 
> I did notice with my grey cap, it would stretch a bit if my hair was too wet, to I stopped wearing it on wet or really damp hair.



I fold mine as well and place it back in the plastic baggie that it came in. When flying, I place them in a ziploc bag to keep them protected.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I never think about them.  I always grab my wig. 

Like I should be pulling these out to run errands.

Will hafta' remember to do this.

Hopefully, sometime in 2017, I will find that other black one.

ETA:  Thanks @divachyk @Saludable84 for your care tips!


----------



## Saludable84

@divachyk i like for my bonnet or scarf to cover my forehead and ears and I pull my scarfs and bonnets repeatedly throughout the night. I have bonnets that will never look right again  I would have to have a slap dedicated to bedtime. I would wear it out soooo bad. 

That's the only reason I haven't used it for bed.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Saludable84 said:


> *I have bonnets that will never look right again  I would have to have a slap dedicated to bedtime. I would wear it out soooo bad.
> 
> That's the only reason I haven't used it for bed.*


@Slaudable84


----------



## divachyk

@Saludable84, I toss and turn a lot so I would wear my SLAP out too. I've slept in it a few times by mistake but won't make a habit of doing it. I would need a SLAP dedicated to sleeping as well. I might convert one of my not frequently worn SLAPs to a night time one.

@IDareT'sHair


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak @Saludable84 @Beamodel @divachyk @curlyhersheygirl @flyygirlll2 @Golden75 @MileHighDiva (any one else in this thread)Honestly, I forget who all has them?
> 
> I saw where another Poster said her Slap Cap stretched out of shape after about x2 wears?  Has anyone else had this problem?



My black slap was a bit loose when I received it. My gray and purple slap loosened up after machine washing. The others are still fitted though.


----------



## divachyk

@rileypak @Saludable84 @Beamodel @curlyhersheygirl @flyygirlll2 @Golden75 @MileHighDiva @IDareT'sHair
The poster said she put her SLAP in the dryer and it shrunk back.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

This is the kind of dialogue we need to be having on a regula' where everyone is "engaged" and "involved" j/s.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

divachyk said:


> *The poster said she put her SLAP in the dryer and it shrunk back.*


@divachyk
Good to know.  Wonder if it was put in there dry?

Pffft. Them thangs ain't cheap.  They don't need to be skretching out no time!


----------



## Saludable84

My darcy's came in with the right ingredients label. 

And my puff got caught in the same wreath twice


----------



## flyygirlll2

I only have one black SLAP and it's very fitted. I've worn it a lot actually. I even wore it to the hospital and when I took it off, my mother who was up here  visiting, asked why ( yes my hair was looking a frizzy mess). 

Anyways, I wish it it was available in different sizes cause mine is tight on my head.


----------



## bajandoc86

Merry Christmas Loves! I hope you guys have a joyous and blessed day!

I will be working 24 hrs tomorrow (as I always request since I don't have any family here in Jamaica) and will be taking some cupcakes for my on call team.


----------



## divachyk

IDareT'sHair said:


> This is the kind of dialogue we need to be having on a regula' where everyone is "engaged" and "involved" j/s.





IDareT'sHair said:


> @divachyk
> Good to know.  Wonder if it was put in there dry?
> 
> Pffft. Them thangs ain't cheap.  They don't need to be skretching out no time!



Agree @IDareT'sHair. I will ask her and report back.


----------



## divachyk

divachyk said:


> Agree @IDareT'sHair. I will ask her and report back.


It was damp.


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> This is the kind of dialogue we need to be having on a regula' where everyone is "engaged" and "involved" j/s.


----------



## rileypak

divachyk said:


> The poster said she put her SLAP in the dryer and it shrunk back.



I'll have to do this when I wash mine


----------



## BrownBetty

Merry Christmas ladies!  Have a great day w/ lots of yummy food!


----------



## Aggie

Merry Christmas my e-Friends and have a wonderful day. I am off to church at 10 am then I come home and cook for my family - no hair washing today because there's no time.


----------



## Saludable84

Merry Christmas Everyone! 

Hope you all have a wonderful day


----------



## Saludable84

divachyk said:


> It was damp.



Yup. Same thing that happened to my grey one. So I stopped wearing it when my hair was wet or too damp.


----------



## Golden75

Merry Christmas!


----------



## Golden75

I have a slap dedicated for sleeping.  I've machine washed and dried several times.  It does seem to shrink back, but does loosen again. The slaps are a little loose on my head, regardless, and slide when I wear them.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

TO PJ's Everywhere Far & Near


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75 said:


> I have a slap dedicated for sleeping.  I've machine washed and dried several times.  It does seem to shrink back, but does loosen again. *The slaps are a little loose on my head, regardless, and slide when I wear them.*


@Golden75
Lawd....I hope mine stays put.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Saludable84 said:


> *And my puff got caught in the same wreath twice*


@Saludable84 
I needed this laugh.  

Too funny.  I kept imagining this


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


>


@rileypak
Hey j/s!

Ya'll don't have to 'thank me' just talk to me and add something to the conversation.  I mean, half the time I have to venture into other threads for some dialogue. 

Ya'll PJ's gone hafta' wake up in 2017.  This thread didn't get to 4.4M with a silent group of participants.


----------



## BrownBetty

I emailed APB.  The issue has been addressed and will be taken care of tomorrow *dances*

Gotta love their customer service!


----------



## Golden75

My goal for 2017 is to be a better U1B1 participant.  
I really don't want to wash my hair.  But I need too.  I need to up my stretching game.  Don't want to keep using heat.  I could pony tail rollerset or use CF's but it takes so much time to do.  I need stop being so lazy.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Golden75 
Nice 2017 Goal G-Monnneeee!

My Goal is to Use Up a Bunch of a stuff.....


----------



## MileHighDiva

Merry Christmas, Ladies!  Have a blessed holiday!


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Golden75
> Nice 2017 Goal G-Monnneeee!
> 
> My Goal is to Use Up a Bunch of a stuff.....


@IDareT'sHair Me too.  Cause it is thick in here.  Running out of storage places


----------



## divachyk

*2017 Goals*
- Keep things simple with my hair because it works
- Use up product
- Only haul on major holidays
- Don't fall prey to the product loves discussed here b/c I have way too many products already
- Use the oldest products first vs. using what's trending right now
- Stay consistent on my hair growth aides and vitamins
- I'm sure there's more but that's all I can think of right now


----------



## divachyk

Merry Christmas Ladies!!!


----------



## Shay72

divachyk said:


> *2017 Goals*
> - Keep things simple with my hair because it works
> - Use up product
> - Only haul on major holidays
> - Don't fall prey to the product loves discussed here b/c I have way too many products already
> - Use the oldest products first vs. using what's trending right now
> - Stay consistent on my hair growth aides and vitamins
> - I'm sure there's more but that's all I can think of right now


Ditto . Normally I don't dabble in hair growth aides & vitamins but I will in 2017. Most likely it will be Beautifully Bamboo and Liquid Gold.


----------



## Shay72

Merry Christmas everyone!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Shay72
Are you going to be Journal-ing in 2017?  I think I might pick up some and start journal-ing my progress.


----------



## divachyk

Shay72 said:


> Ditto . Normally I don't dabble in hair growth aides & vitamins but I will in 2017. Most likely it will be Beautifully Bamboo and Liquid Gold.


I normally don't dabble either. I'm trying to use the few items I do have - Netwurks 21, Pomade Shop, Emu Oil. I think that's all I have on hand.


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak
> Hey j/s!
> 
> Ya'll don't have to 'thank me' just talk to me and add something to the conversation.  I mean, half the time I have to venture into other threads for some dialogue.
> 
> Ya'll PJ's gone hafta' wake up in 2017.  This thread didn't get to 4.4M with a silent group of participants.



I know 
I need to do better...


----------



## Aggie

*I caved on the Dominican Magic 40% off sale and bought a few products:*







1 Dominican Magic Anti-Aging Conditioner 16 OZ




1 Dominican Magic Deep Fortifying Conditioner, 16 oz




1 Dominican Magic Moisture lock conditioner (Leave-In Conditioner) 16 OZ




1 Dominican Magic Revitalizing Hair Mask16 OZ


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak @Saludable84 @Beamodel @divachyk @curlyhersheygirl @flyygirlll2 @Golden75 @MileHighDiva (any one else in this thread)Honestly, I forget who all has them?
> 
> I saw where another Poster said her Slap Cap stretched out of shape after about x2 wears?  Has anyone else had this problem?



Nope! I wear one to bed and the others I wear daily. So far no stretching


----------



## divachyk

MileHighDiva said:


> Rollin' into 2017 with my reliable lines that never do me wrong*:
> -Bee Mine
> -Hairveda
> -Qhemet Biologics
> -My Honey Child
> -Silk Dreams**
> 
> One Offs:
> -B.A.S.K/Bekura Palm Tapioca
> -CRN Curl Love and Almond Jai
> -Komaza Care Protein Rx
> -L.A.C.E/Bask in Bloom Brahmi DC
> -Sarenzo Creamy Oil
> 
> Made the Stash Squad in 2016:
> -Jakeala
> -LRC Shake & Go
> -Netwurks X21
> -Soultanicals
> -She Scent It***
> 
> Undetermined (Haven't Used):
> -Bel Nouvo
> -Hydratherma Naturals
> -Jessicurl
> 
> Leaving Behind:
> -Alikay****
> -Bobeam ( I really wanted my hair to like Laquita's products)
> -Blue Roze Beauty
> -Keraveda
> 
> Want to Buy/Try:
> -APB
> -Curl Junkie
> -The rest of Curls Blueberry line
> -Mane Choice Ancient Egyptian Gold line
> 
> * I consistently use various products from these lines
> 
> ** I guess I'm the only person still rollin' with SD.  That line was custom made for my hair,
> 
> ***I'm still mad that nobody told me about the Coco Creme LI Condish earlier
> 
> ****Smells like Lemon Pledge not sure if it dissipates or not.  So does the HTN Aloe Enhanced Twisting Cream.  If I can find the receipt, I'm taking the Alikay back. I don't know why I didn't smell this in the store.



I haven't really paid much attention to Blue Roze Beauty. Why are you leaving them behind?


----------



## Aggie

*2017 Goals for my hair are:*

-Greatly reduce my humongous stash.

-Purchase only 4 times for the whole year - Black Friday being the most important and probably biggest haul for the year and of course if the sales are at least 30% off or more. All those 10-25% off sales will not work for me in 2017. Plus free shipping is definitely a needed option with these sales.

-Inversion with scalp massage the first week of every month.

-Continue with my already simple hair care of DCing once a week and wearing my wig on braided hair alternated with bunning.

-Incorporate more henna/ayurveda treatments at least once every 1-2 months.

-Share some of my products with friends and family especially if I can't use them up fast enough.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

Merry Christmas for those who celebrate ladies!


----------



## Shay72

@IDareT'sHair 
Yes, ma'am I will be journaling 

I was able to get the Sarenzo Hair Cleansing Cream mixed up. I was able to do it in the bottle. I used the pump to stir it up a bit then shook it really well a few times. It is still completely mixed hours later. Now the consistency is a little thicker than water but not much. My hair is completely dry now and I'm not experiencing any issues. So it's as I suspected it was the combo of the hair cleanser and Quinoa & Bamboo DC. Or it's the Quinoa & Bamboo DC itself. I'll use the combo again on 12/31 but I will follow up with something. Now sure with what yet. I do believe the Quinoa & Bamboo is what I need I just need to figure out the best way to use it on my hair.


----------



## MileHighDiva

divachyk said:


> I haven't really paid much attention to Blue Roze Beauty. Why are you leaving them behind?


I was going to say the product I love cost too much.  Just came back from Brit's site and she has the Chai Hair Tea 50% off at $9.  In fact, everything is marked down to $9.00. 

  Now, I'll probably re-up on a few jars.


----------



## Shay72

MileHighDiva said:


> I was going to say the product I love cost too much.  Just came back from Brit's site and she has the Chai Hair Tea 50% off at $9.  In fact, everything is marked down to $9.00.
> 
> Now, I'll probably re-up on a few jars.


Yep, just got an email about that. They're talking about revamping. Some products will not be coming back.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@MileHighDiva @Shay72 
My "Favs" were the Pumpkin Hair Whip and Pumpkin Puree before the got reformulated.

Since she did that and started "messing around" with her Ship Rates, I stop patronizing her.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Curly wanted me to wish errbody a Happy Holiday!  

In her 85 Degree, Beautiful Breezy Weather!....


----------



## Aggie

MileHighDiva said:


> I was going to say the product I love cost too much.  Just came back from Brit's site and she has the Chai Hair Tea 50% off at $9.  In fact, everything is marked down to $9.00.
> 
> Now, I'll probably re-up on a few jars.


Just took advantage of this sale too.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72 said:


> So it's as I suspected it was the combo of the hair cleanser and *Quinoa & Bamboo DC. Or it's the Quinoa & Bamboo DC itself.* I'll use the combo again on 12/31 but I will follow up with something. Now sure with what yet. *I do believe the Quinoa & Bamboo is what I need I just need to figure out the best way to use it on my hair.*


@Shay72
Gurl you got me scurrrrrd to use this!

Lawd I hope I only have x1 Jar.


----------



## Aggie

Today I used up a bottle of APB Pumpkin Spice Leave-in Conditioner, no back up for now. I like the Refresher spray slightly better.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Aggie
What did you end up getting from BlueRoze?


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> What did you end up getting from BlueRoze?


The hair Whip and Chai Hair Tea - 1 jar each since it's my first time trying it out. You are right about the shipping though. 

I had a few things in my cart, saw the shipping rate, then drastically reduced it and finally ended up with $6.10 shipping. I still think it's kinda high for 2 items though. I may not reorder from them. I was just curious about these 2 items. Once I get them, I will most likely be crossing them off my list.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Aggie
Your Selections were Good!

I also loved the Chai Tea


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> Your Selections were Good!
> 
> I also loved the Chai Tea


Thanks hon. I think this is a good start and maybe a great finish too .


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

Aggie said:


> Today I used up a bottle of APB Pumpkin Spice Leave-in Conditioner, no back up for now. I like the Refresher spray slightly better.


Me too @Aggie . I loved the leave ins for a while and didn't really care for the Refresher Sprays. After using them more, I now prefer the sprays over the leave ins.


----------



## Aggie

*Earlier tonight I bought from www.nyhairmall.com:*

Nexxus Polymedic Emergency Reconstructor - 500ml - I've been wanting this treatment for a while now. So glad I found a good price on it at nyhairmall.com.

Outre Quick Weave Batik Bundle Hair Half Wig - Dominican Curly - color #1 Jet Black

Outre Quick Weave Batik Bundle Hair Half Wig - Dominican Curly - color #BH4/2730


----------



## Aggie

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> Me too @Aggie . I loved the leave ins for a while and didn't really care for the Refresher Sprays. After using them more, I now prefer the sprays over the leave ins.


 @NaturallyATLPCH 

Not that there was anything wrong with the leave-in. I loved it but if I have a choice between the leave-in and the Refresher Sprays, the latter will win.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Aggie said:


> *Thanks hon. I think this is a good start and maybe a great finish too *.


@Aggie
Did you ever get your stuff from HQS?


----------



## divachyk

I'm thinking of trying Hair Whip & Pumpkin Puree from Blue Roze just 'cause. I don't it will be a staple line but I'm interested in these two products. Shipping would be $6.10.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

divachyk said:


> *I'm thinking of trying Hair Whip & Pumpkin Puree from Blue Roze just 'cause. I don't it will be a staple line but I'm interested in these two products. Shipping would be $6.10.*


@divachyk
*cough* I should try them to see how the reformulation is.

The use to be thebomb.com.biz.net.gov.edu.

I still have a couple jars of Pumpkin Hair Whip (original)

No Pumpkin Puree tho'.


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> Did you ever get your stuff from HQS?


Nope, I haven't. The first and last time I heard from her regarding my products was on December 6th . I don't have the energy to be bothered with her right now, especially since a new year is right on the horizon. If they do come though, I will be very surprised.


----------



## divachyk

I'm staring at my cart like, do I really want to do this? The price is too good not too since I haven't tried the line before. @IDareT'sHair


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@divachyk 
I think Imma pass on BRB.  Nice choices tho'

@Aggie 
Hmp. Hmp. Hmp.


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @divachyk
> I think Imma pass on BRB.  Nice choices tho'
> 
> @Aggie
> Hmp. Hmp. Hmp.


I know right? I can't, I just can't with this vendor .


----------



## MileHighDiva

Okay, re-uped on 2x BRB chai hair teas.  Also, I ordered a Kali cap from Sharmooz.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@MileHighDiva
Lemme go see what a Kali Cap it?


----------



## MileHighDiva

IDareT'sHair said:


> @MileHighDiva
> Lemme go see what a Kali Cap it?


Like a SLAP, but made of stretch satin and lined with charmeuse satin. Only comes in black and has two sizes.  The circumference is 22" and the depth is either 9 or 11 inches.  

Yes, I asked her 50-11 questions


----------



## divachyk

I can't get a good visual of that cap @MileHighDiva. Are there other pics somewhere?


----------



## MileHighDiva

@IDareT'sHair @divachyk 
I just pulled out my brown SLAP.  It still fits fine.  It was laundered, before.  I don't recall, if it was stretched out or not, pre-laundering.


----------



## divachyk

MileHighDiva said:


> @IDareT'sHair @divachyk
> I just pulled out my brown SLAP.  It still fits fine.  It was laundered, before.  I don't recall, if it was stretched out or not, pre-laundering.



TY MHD!!! What size Kali did you get?


----------



## MileHighDiva

divachyk said:


> I can't get a good visual of that cap @MileHighDiva. Are there other pics somewhere?


----------



## divachyk

TY @MileHighDiva, keep me posted on how well you like it. I seen the stock image of it but was hoping to get some other views of it. I checked their YouTube but haven't found anything yet.


----------



## MileHighDiva

divachyk said:


> TY MHD!!! What size Kali did you get?


XL to accommodate when I need to leave the house, but don't want to take out my Bantu knots or flexis that I'm setting in a bun etc.

Large will probably be fine for you.


----------



## Shay72

I have wanted to try Blue Roze Beauty too but I've never been able to pull the trigger. I will wait until after the revamping.


----------



## divachyk

SLAP is having a 50% off on some caps. I don’t like that shipping shows $9 for 1 SLAP when it was only $3.38 in the past when I actually paid shipping. Lately, I've purchased enough where shipping was free. I feel she's making up the difference in shipping on this current sale.



Shay72 said:


> I have wanted to try Blue Roze Beauty too but I've never been able to pull the trigger. I will wait until after the revamping.



I pulled the trigger. Hope I don't regret it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@divachyk
9$? When it probably only cost a buck-fiddy to ship? Ninja-puhleeze.

I hate paying nine-dollas for shipping products which is much heavier than them durn caps!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Mernin' Ladies!

I thought about doing a CM Cart, but nope.  Don't need anything. 

Unless I bought some more Curl Junkie.


----------



## divachyk

@IDareT'sHair, I don't need anything either but grabbed some shower goodies from Lush on their 50% off sale. Looking for turbans now.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

divachyk said:


> *I don't need anything either but grabbed some shower goodies from Lush on their 50% off sale. Looking for turbans now.*


@divachyk
Yeah, the only thing I've purchased has been Wa.x Ta.rts from Sarenzo.


----------



## Aggie

Hi everyone. Hope you all had a great Christmas day. 

I'm right here giving myself some much needed deep conditioning treatment .


----------



## rileypak

Morning/afternoon everyone!!!

I'm around here checking sales ads and emails


----------



## Aggie

*Used up today:*

Jakeala Flax Mallow Conditioner - not a repurchase - no slip
Redken Magnetics Color Extend Shampoo - probably not a repurchase item
1 bottle of Meadow Foam Oil.


----------



## Aggie

*So far I have packed to give away:*


Soultanicals Loc-n-roll Twist Fro Out Hair Butter - unused

50% APB Bamboo Algae Strengthening Mask - by the way, this works best with heat.

Jakeala Sweet Honey Hair Thang - tested but unused

Jakeala Chocolate Hair and Body Butta - unused, just tested

KJ Naturals Rosemary Coconut Conditioner - unused

KJ Naturals Neapolitan Hair Growth Conditioner - unused


----------



## Aggie

Okay my APB Creamy Hair Pudding is *finished* as well. I like this one a lot so it will be repurchased at some point. I have to first get through some of my other stuff before that happens though.


----------



## rileypak

Ulta Liter Sale has started


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> *Ulta Liter Sale has started*


@rileypak
Let Curly know!


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

Hi ladies!
Still lying around with this messy twist bun, since I'm getting crochets this Friday, I'm not going to wash and DC until Thursday. I will probably take down, moisturize, and rebun tonight or tomorrow.


----------



## Golden75

Hey ladies   I used Honey Handmade Knot Going Bananas.  Used an obscene amount cause my hair was tangled.  Works great and hair feels very good today. I think she's supposed to be in stores, Target maybe? So I'd pick some up.

Hit up the Lush 50% sale online, and tried to get some from the mall, but they were cleared out. Stopped at BSS and picked up Edin Edge Control and Etae poo.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Hmph.  So no mail today?  I kept forgetting about that.

My J.Monique should be here tomorrow.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75 said:


> *Hey ladies   I used Honey Handmade Knot Going Bananas.  Used an obscene amount cause my hair was tangled.  Works great and hair feels very good today. I think she's supposed to be in stores, Target maybe? So I'd pick some up.*


@Golden75
Hey G. Monnneee - yeah that Slug is suppose to be in Wal..mart. 

Not sure about Tar-get tho'?  (maybe).  You know she is having B1G1 Free right?

Yeah, I thought the Knot Going Bananas and the Pink Hibiscus was by far her greatest products.

I also liked the Tomato DC'er as a Pre-Poo


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Aggie said:


> *So far I have packed to give away:*
> 
> *KJ Naturals Neapolitan Hair Growth Conditioner - unused*


@Aggie
You should keep this!


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Golden75
> Hey G. Monnneee - yeah that Slug is suppose to be in Wal-mart.
> 
> Not sure about Tar-get tho'?  (maybe).  You know she is having B1G1 Free right?
> 
> Yeah, I thought the Knot Going Bananas and the Pink Hibiscus was by far her greatest products.
> 
> I also liked the Tomato DC'er as a Pre-Poo


@IDareT'sHair Hey T  I think it was Walmart.  Just knew it was some store, and was thinking Target since everybody seems to bringing their line there.


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> You should keep this!



Oh really? Okay will do.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Aggie said:


> *Oh really? Okay will do*.


@Aggie
It's Excellent!


----------



## bajandoc86

@Miss Kane  is having a New Years' Day Sale



She is so wrong for this....


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak
> Let Curly know!



Already did


----------



## rileypak

bajandoc86 said:


> @Miss Kane  is having a New Years' Day Sale
> 
> View attachment 383469
> 
> She is so wrong for this....


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

She's so RIGHT for that!!! Hopefully I'll be able to pick up a coupla hair lotions if they are Buy 1 get 1 and Refresher Sprays too!


----------



## rileypak

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> She's so RIGHT for that!!! Hopefully I'll be able to pick up a coupla hair lotions if they are Buy 1 get 1 and Refresher Sprays too!



I'll be in that thang for some body products


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

rileypak said:


> I'll be in that thang for some body products


Well I missed her other sale with the bogos soooo I gotta make up for it .
Will try some body stuff too.


----------



## Aggie

bajandoc86 said:


> @Miss Kane  is having a New Years' Day Sale
> 
> View attachment 383469
> 
> She is so wrong for this....


Hmm, I don't really need anything at the moment but I might slip in my Creamy Hair Pudding during the sale. That 30% off plus B1G1 seems promising to me. I sure hope she has that as a B1G1. I will probably slip in a Refresher Spray as well.


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> It's Excellent!


Thanks for the good lookin' out girlie


----------



## Saludable84

@bajandoc86 @NaturallyATLPCH @rileypak @Aggie 

Well, she did say she was having a sale in January...... and, well, my cart been ready since the 16th


----------



## Aggie

Saludable84 said:


> @bajandoc86 @NaturallyATLPCH @rileypak @Aggie
> 
> Well, she did say she was having a sale in January...... and, well, my cart been ready since the 16th


 

Girl I just went in there and prepared mine too. Gatta be ready to pull the trigger when needed. You know how dat go!


----------



## Beamodel

divachyk said:


> SLAP is having a 50% off on some caps. I don’t like that shipping shows $9 for 1 SLAP when it was only $3.38 in the past when I actually paid shipping. Lately, I've purchased enough where shipping was free. I feel she's making up the difference in shipping on this current sale.



Yea I noticed the last time when I purchased from them the shipping was $5 and some change now it's $9. That's a shame. She is definitely making up for sales by increasing her shipping cost. It should only cost about $3 dollars (if that) to ship these light weight caps.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

Saludable84 said:


> @bajandoc86 @NaturallyATLPCH @rileypak @Aggie
> 
> Well, she did say she was having a sale in January...... and, well, my cart been ready since the 16th


She did. January is a long month so I am glad it is right at the beginning. In PJ fashion, I always have an APB cart ready.


----------



## Aggie

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> She did. January is a long month so I am glad it is right at the beginning.* In PJ fashion, I always have an APB cart ready.*


OMG! You too?


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

Aggie said:


> OMG! You too?


Girl, that Etsy cart stays loaded with something !


----------



## Saludable84

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> She did. January is a long month so I am glad it is right at the beginning. *In PJ fashion, I always have an APB cart ready*.





Aggie said:


> *OMG! You too? *





I feel so much better. Because I've had UCS in there since CM  

I added the Agave CC and body wash


----------



## rileypak

Welp I just placed a tiny order with APB.
Trying to alleviate the sale cart I'll be placing by a little bit


----------



## Saludable84

rileypak said:


> Welp I just placed a tiny order with APB.
> Trying to alleviate the sale cart I'll be placing by a little bit



Define "tiny"

Nvm. I saw. Very nice!


----------



## Aggie

Saludable84 said:


> Define "tiny"


Yes...Define tiny @rileypak


----------



## bajandoc86

Saludable84 said:


> Define "tiny"
> 
> Nvm. I saw. Very nice!



Chile you know nothing with her is 'tiny'. That's like me talmbout 'just making a quick stop at Target' or 'just one slice of cake'.


----------



## rileypak

It is tiny this time!!! Just two products


----------



## Aggie

bajandoc86 said:


> Chile you know nothing with her is 'tiny'. That's like me talmbout 'just making a quick stop at Target' or 'just one slice of cake'.


I know right?


----------



## Aggie

rileypak said:


> It is tiny this time!!! Just two products


In the words of @IDareT'sHair 

Hmp! hmp! hmp!


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

bajandoc86 said:


> Chile you know nothing with her is 'tiny'. That's like me talmbout 'just making a quick stop at Target' or 'just one slice of cake'.


Exactly. Because my cart of hair lotions and refresher sprays will be accompanied by conditioners, cleansers, etc.


----------



## Saludable84

rileypak said:


> It is tiny this time!!! Just two products



How tiny is it for the new year?


----------



## rileypak

Saludable84 said:


> How tiny is it for the new year?


Only nine products...for now


----------



## Aggie

Saludable84 said:


> How tiny is it for the new year?


Yeah, what she said?


----------



## Aggie

rileypak said:


> Only nine products...for now


Nine products times how much of each item?


----------



## Saludable84

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> Exactly. Because my cart of hair lotions and refresher sprays will be accompanied by conditioners, cleansers, etc.



I need to see with this B1G1 because I'll probably take advantage of that. I'm hoping it's body though. 

Cleansers and Conditioners though...


----------



## Saludable84

rileypak said:


> Only nine products...for now





Yeah. For now!


----------



## rileypak

Aggie said:


> Nine products times how much of each item?



If we going that route then I only have 4 products


----------



## Aggie

just gave my sister one of the 3 jars of my Bel Nouvo Coco Castor pudding. She loves it when I come baring gifts


----------



## Aggie

rileypak said:


> If we going that route then I only have 4 products


 okay


----------



## Aggie

So @IDareT'sHair, you getting anythang from APB during their NYD sale?


----------



## Saludable84

Ship ship from Omaru (Etsy) guava leaves. 

Ship ship from Soultanicals (let the waiting games begin).


----------



## divachyk

Trying to be disciplined. Likely passing on Ulta liter sale and APB sale. I have other things that need my attention at the start of the year and I need to start practicing discipline stat. 

Self Pep Talk - be strong Diva.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Aggie said:


> *So you getting anythang from APB during their NYD sale?*


@Aggie 


I have the Ginger Lotion in my Cart and the Pre-Poo Rx.  I hope to get both of these and hopefully at least x1 of them will be B1 G1 50%.

Admittedly, I have not opened my last APB Package (x2 Pumpkin DC'ers) Looking forward to using those after eliminating a few of my older items.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I've made x4-x5 CM Carts today, but for some reason cannot hit PayNah. 

I wanted a b/up of MHC Buttery Soy and Type4 but Type4 was OOS and I didn't see Buttery Soy.

Used up MHC Type4 no b/ups.

Hopefully, there will be some goodt NY Sales *rubs hands togevver*


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

Well I keep hoping that the APB sale will actually start a few hours before January 1 so technically I will enter the New Year on a no buy .


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Aggie 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Nexxus-Emer...480789?hash=item281efb5995:g:NUYAAOSwHoFXvu0H


----------



## divachyk

I need backups of MHC too @IDareT'sHair. Those small jars will be used up quickly. I got the larger size last BF.


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Nexxus-Emer...480789?hash=item281efb5995:g:NUYAAOSwHoFXvu0H


@IDareT'sHair 

This is the one I ordered already. The one I was talking about is this one:


----------



## Aggie

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> Well I keep hoping that the APB sale will actually start a few hours before January 1 so technically I will enter the New Year on a no buy .


@NaturallyATLPCH 

I like how you think


----------



## Saludable84

divachyk said:


> Trying to be disciplined. Likely passing on Ulta liter sale and APB sale. I have other things that need my attention at the start of the year and I need to start practicing discipline stat.
> 
> Self Pep Talk - be strong Diva.



I need to get as much stuff out the way as possible. Since I'm also trying to stick with staples, im trying to get b/u for things I know I use. 

I'm anticipating using the January and February breaks because mothers.day is a long stretch.


----------



## Saludable84

I think I'm going to put this NG Herbal Blends back in the fridge and leave it until the weather warms. I don't want to do that, buts it's not doing anything for my hair right now. 

I'll break out a DB Pumpkin DC. I have 4 anyway.


----------



## Aggie

Okay th etubes in the Emergencee photo above are pre-treatments and the conditioner looks like this now I just learned from the Nexxus site:






I'm a little confused about what to get so I'll do some more research before I pull the trigger on these.


----------



## Saludable84

@Aggie i saw that in target, turned away and said I would try somewhere else for the small bottle. Just in case you care about my opinion on the matter.


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> 
> 
> I have the Ginger Lotion in my Cart and the Pre-Poo Rx.  I hope to get both of these and hopefully at least x1 of them will be B1 G1 50%.
> 
> Admittedly, I have not opened my last APB Package (x2 Pumpkin DC'ers) Looking forward to using those after eliminating a few of my older items.


Mmmm, sounds good @IDareT'sHair. You're keeping your order small?

I have so many DCs, I may have to start cowashing with them on my hair with a conditioning cap on while in the shower about 2 additional times a week besides my DC day to get through them all a lot quicker. Idk! I'm just thinking about it.


----------



## rileypak

Aggie said:


> Okay th etubes in the Emergencee photo above are pre-treatments and the conditioner looks like this now I just learned from the Nexxus site:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm a little confused about what to get so I'll do some more research before I pull the trigger on these.



The tubes are the hardcore treatments. That bottle above is basically a rinse out conditioner.


----------



## Aggie

Saludable84 said:


> @Aggie i saw that in target, turned away and said I would try somewhere else for the small bottle. Just in case you care about my opinion on the matter.


I do care. That's why I come in here for help. Your opinions matter to me - all of your opinions matter to me up in here. Seriously, I don't know what I'd do if I didn't have you lovely ladies. You're so helpful and I don't take that for granted. 

If you do see it somewhere else, let me know please. I didn't see a larger one on the Nexxus site .


----------



## rileypak

@Aggie 
The treatment is extremely slimy and sticky. You HAVE to cleanse your hair after rinsing the treatment out. It doesn't negate the strengthening effects at all. They consider it a once a week treatment hence the small tube (which is more than enough). You could actually swing two treatments per tube if you wanted. One box (four tubes) is supposed to be good for one month. The bigger bottle product you saw is just a strengthening rinse out conditioner. Not that it may not strengthen your hair but it's definitely not a treatment like the small tubes.


----------



## Aggie

rileypak said:


> The tubes are the hardcore treatments. That bottle above is basically a rinse out conditioner.


 the more I read, the more I learn about this system. You are right @rileypak. On the Nexxus site, you use the Emergencee shampoo, then then the small tube emergencee, then the shampoo again, then the large bottle rinse out conditioner, style as usual. I watched the video.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

Decided to abandon Bulk Apothecary and purchase from Piping Rock. I've been diffusing a coupla of oil blends I got from them and I LOVE them. Plus their shipping is reasonable, speedy, AND they are having a 30% off sale right now.


----------



## Aggie

rileypak said:


> @Aggie
> The treatment is extremely slimy and sticky. You HAVE to cleanse your hair after rinsing the treatment out. It doesn't negate the strengthening effects at all. They consider it a once a week treatment hence the small tube (which is more than enough). You could actually swing two treatments per tube if you wanted. One box (four tubes) is supposed to be good for one month. The bigger bottle product you saw is just a strengthening rinse out conditioner. Not that it may not strengthen your hair but it's definitely not a treatment like the small tubes.



@rileypak,

Thanks a million for this. It is a lot clearer to me now. Whew! Boy that took a minute for me to grasp correctly.


----------



## rileypak

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> Decided to abandon Bulk Apothecary and purchase from Piping Rock. I've been diffusing a coupla of oil blends I got from them and I LOVE them. Plus their shipping is reasonable, speedy, AND they are having a 30% off sale right now.


----------



## rileypak

I have 9 bottles of EOs in a PR cart & two diffusers in an Ama.zon cart


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

rileypak said:


> I have 9 bottles of EOs in a PR cart & two diffusers in an Ama.zon cart




*Harmony and Joy Essential Oil blends are BAE*


----------



## Saludable84

Aggie said:


> I do care. That's why I come in here for help. Your opinions matter to me - all of your opinions matter to me up in here. Seriously, I don't know what I'd do if I didn't have you lovely ladies. You're so helpful and I don't take that for granted.
> 
> If you do see it somewhere else, let me know please. I didn't see a larger one on the Nexxus site .



I was being sarcastic @rileypak said what I was trying to imply.


----------



## Saludable84

rileypak said:


> I have 9 bottles of EOs in a PR cart & two diffusers in an Ama.zon cart



I don't want to talk about this


----------



## bajandoc86

I just woke up y'all. I am post call today but for some reason couldn't fall asleep when I first got home around midday. Finally drifted off around 5. I have only had a bowl of cereal so far today. I am HUNGRY. 

I plan go hold off on the APB sale. I have to use up some things before I get to buying again. At least I know she has really good sales regularly so I should be able to cop some goodies at excellent prices in the future.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@bajandoc86
Get Yo' Rest!

What all are you getting from APB.  I feel like such a noob.  

I just have the Ginger Lotion and the Pre-Poo?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@NaturallyATLPCH 
What are you getting from APB?  Maybe I'll throw an Ayurvedic Mask? 

Oh, I think you said you were getting Lotions?


----------



## rileypak

@IDareT'sHair 
I'm grabbing Creamy Oil (w/ glycerin), Lotus Flower Feminine Spray, some Moisturizing Body.Wash, and Coconut Marshmallow Hair Lotion from APB.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@rileypak
Is this what you're getting during the Sale or what you're buying now?


----------



## rileypak

@IDareT'sHair
During the sale


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> *During the sale*


@rileypak 
Well....I had to ask.  You know how you get down.


----------



## Aggie

During the APB  NY sale, I think for now I want to snag some 

Not Easily Broken Herbal Conditioner
Broccoli and Avocado Smoothing Conditioner
Keratin Protein Treatment - maybe
Creamy Hair Pudding
Daily Refresher Spray


----------



## rileypak

I'm really really trying to limit the hair stuff during the APB sale. I have more than enough.


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak
> Well....I had to ask.  You know how you get down.



I know, I know


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> *I know, I know*


@rileypak 
I know you know!

Don't forget to let me know about CRN's Leave-In Trilogy.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> I'm really really trying to limit the hair stuff during the APB sale. *I have more than enough. *


@rileypak 
Hmph.  Shole do.


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak
> I know you know!
> 
> Don't forget to let me know about CRN's Leave-In Trilogy.



I will! Not sure when but I will


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak
> Hmph.  Shole do.


----------



## Saludable84

Morning All!!!!

From APB, right now I have:
Body wash in amber romance, fairy dust and chicks dig it. 
UCS 16oz x2
Agave cleansing conditioner

@rileypak just reminded me about the coconut marshmallow lotion that I have saved for later. 

If she has B1G1 on the lotus wash, I'll get that as well.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

IDareT'sHair said:


> @NaturallyATLPCH
> What are you getting from APB?  Maybe I'll throw an Ayurvedic Mask?
> 
> Oh, I think you said you were getting Lotions?


Yes @IDareT'sHair I plan on getting Hair Lotions and maybe some Refresher Sprays. 
Might sneak in a Not Easily Broken conditioner based on @Aggie 's review.


----------



## divachyk

Morning Ladies!

I washed my hair way too late. Got in bed way too late. Hair still damp this morning. Used up Brown Butter Beauty Babassu Butter Love Deep Conditioner (think that's the name) during pre-poo. Tried Brown Butter Beauty Sweet Milk Detangler. Great detangler. Good slip. Doesn't trump my Paul Mitchell The Detangler though.


----------



## Shay72

Sarenzo is back open. I'm upset my ticket was not a winner.


----------



## Saludable84

@divachyk as much as I don't want to succumb to the liter sale, I will because of the detangler. 

@Shay72 thanks for the reminder on that ticket. I was wondering what it was for.


----------



## Saludable84

Shay72 said:


> Sarenzo is back open. I'm upset my ticket was not a winner.



How do you find out?

Nvm. Went to YT. I'm not a winner.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My J.Monique Body Buttas' should arrive today (Out For Delivery).

My processing caps & Guava Leaf Tea Bags are enroute.  Other than that, I think that's all I have coming (hair-related).  

Oh snap!  I just remembered those x2 Amaretto Creams from Bel Nouvo.

Also, my Wa.x Ta.rts from Sarenzo should be shipping soon.

I'm still tryna' scope out Cream & Coco. 

And I may run up in Sarenzo to see what they puttin' down.


----------



## Aggie

My Bobeam Conditioners will be here soon - got a ship ship today.


----------



## rileypak

rileypak said:


> I have 9 bottles of EOs in a PR cart & two diffusers in an Ama.zon cart



Ship ship from PR


----------



## Aggie

Aggie said:


> *From Pharmapacks.com:*
> 
> CHI Silk Infusion Reconstructing Complex, 12 oz
> Xtreme Wet Line Gel Clear XHold Squeeze Tube, 17.64 oz





Aggie said:


> *From Loxabeauty.com:*
> 
> 
> Paul Mitchell The Detangler - Liter x2





Aggie said:


> *Last Night from Nexxus.com:*
> 
> 
> Emergencée Shampoo for Damaged Hair - 13.5oz
> 
> Emergencée Conditioner for Damaged Hair - 13.5oz
> 
> Emergencée Treatment for Damaged Hair - 2.68oz
> 
> Therappe Moisture Shampoo for Dry Hair
> Size: 3 fl oz - This one was a bonus item.





Aggie said:


> I just bought some wigs from www.samsbeauty.com:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Outre Synthetic Hair Half Wig Quick Weave Batik Dominican Curly Color : 1
> 2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthetic Hair Half Wig OUTRE Quick Weave Evony Color : 1
> 3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthetic Hair Half Wig OUTRE Quick Weave Evony Color : 1
> 4
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Outre Synthetic Hair Half Wig Quick Weave Batik Dominican Curly Color : DR30
> 
> I've been wanting that Outre Dominican curly like forever. The problem before is that it was not available in colors I like, only weird clown like colors were available. That wig is hot and so is Evony. Evony does not need any work - I just put her on and she is ready to go



Got all these between last night and this morning . I will definitely have to go on a no-buy next month.


----------



## rileypak

I'll be hitting the liter sale at some point...


----------



## divachyk

@Saludable84 I have stopped buying detanglers since falling in love with Paul Mitchell. The Sally's knockoff works great as well.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Body Buttas' arrived today.  Smellin' all lusciously-delicious.

I Killt that Sale.  Yeah...she gone remember me!

I blew that site clean up....BOOM!


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

rileypak said:


> Ship ship from PR


What chu get from PR @rileypak?


----------



## rileypak

@NaturallyATLPCH
Joy, Balance, Stress Relief, Purify, Penetrating Blue, Calming, Harmony, Good Night, and Breathe Easy blends


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

rileypak said:


> @NaturallyATLPCH
> Joy, Balance, Stress Relief, Purify, Penetrating Blue, Calming, Harmony, Good Night, and Breathe Easy blends


Those are great selections. I ordered 4 bottles of Harmony, that is my ish. I wish they'd make it in a 2 ounce.
I also got Calming, Happy, more Joy, and a Stress Relief.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@NaturallyATLPCH @rileypak
Imma call ya'll EO Calmixtresses. 

This is ya'll gettin' your EO-Calm On


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> @NaturallyATLPCH @rileypak
> Imma call ya'll EO Calmixtresses.
> 
> This is ya'll gettin' your EO-Calm On




I'm all for therapeutic smell good


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

IDareT'sHair said:


> @NaturallyATLPCH @rileypak
> Imma call ya'll EO Calmixtresses.
> 
> This is ya'll gettin' your EO-Calm On


Chile gotta get my feng shui on .
Especially with this part of the school year that's coming up afta this break.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> *Chile gotta get my feng shui on .  Especially with this part of the school year that's coming up afta this break.*


@NaturallyATLPCH 
Gurl...you betta' keep enjoying this break and quit thinkin' bout dem chirrens, 

 Chill.Relax.EO.Reapeat.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> *I'm all for therapeutic smell good*


@rileypak
You need to relax & take it easy too.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

IDareT'sHair said:


> @NaturallyATLPCH
> Gurl...you betta' keep enjoying this break and quit thinkin' bout dem chirrens,
> 
> Chill.Relax.EO.Reapeat.


Hunty I'm not thinking about them! In fact, my principal sent out Merry Christmas wishes on our GroupMe and I muted the notifications .


----------



## IDareT'sHair

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> Hunty I'm not thinking about them! *In fact, my principal sent out Merry Christmas wishes on our GroupMe and I muted the notifications *.


@NaturallyATLPCH
I woulda' done the same thing.


----------



## rileypak

The APB Mat.cha Gr.een Tea Spritz smells so good


----------



## MileHighDiva

My TMC and hookmeup came today.


----------



## CeeLex33

Hey Ladies- 
Used up Alikay Naturals Honey & Sage DC no backups. Possible repurchase if I catch a good sale. 
Me and DD are under the weather with a virus- be back tomorrow to catch up- going back to bed. Hope all is well!


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

rileypak said:


> The APB Mat.cha Gr.een Tea Spritz smells so good


What does it smell like @rileypak ?


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

CeeLex33 said:


> Hey Ladies-
> Used up Alikay Naturals Honey & Sage DC no backups. Possible repurchase if I catch a good sale.
> Me and DD are under the weather with a virus- be back tomorrow to catch up- going back to bed. Hope all is well!


Aw hope you guys pull through @CeeLex33! Feel better!


----------



## rileypak

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> What does it smell like @rileypak ?


Oh yeah 
Exactly like mat.cha tea (which I love the scent of)


----------



## divachyk

What's PR @rileypak?

Qhemet lovers, what's your favorite QB combo?


----------



## rileypak

divachyk said:


> What's PR @rileypak?



Piping Rock
(Or where @NaturallyATLPCH has dragged me into the essential oils boat with her )


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

rileypak said:


> Piping Rock
> (Or where @NaturallyATLPCH has dragged me into the essential oils boat with her )


Sholl did.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

rileypak said:


> Oh yeah
> Exactly like mat.cha tea (which I love the scent of)


I guess I should add this to my cart?


----------



## rileypak

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> I guess I should add this to my cart?





So far the performance is lovely. 
I haven't actively moisturized my hair lately beyond using the APB Ayurvedic and Matcha sprays and I have to say my twists are still in decent shape. And right now they're really soft and fluffy. The tea spray has them feeling just right


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

rileypak said:


> So far the performance is lovely.
> I haven't actively moisturized my hair lately beyond using the APB Ayurvedic and Matcha sprays and I have to say my twists are still in decent shape. And right now they're really soft and fluffy. The tea spray has them feeling just right


Oh goody! APB's Refresher Spray has this bun still in my head, so soft and moisturized. I guess I'll wash tomorrow?


----------



## rileypak

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> Oh goody! APB's Refresher Spray has this bun still in my head, so soft and moisturized. I guess I'll wash tomorrow?



Hopefully I'll get to wash day on Friday 
I just haven't felt like it. 
My scalp isn't rebelling and the sprays are keeping my hair moisturized so yeah


----------



## Saludable84

CeeLex33 said:


> Hey Ladies-
> Used up Alikay Naturals Honey & Sage DC no backups. Possible repurchase if I catch a good sale.
> Me and DD are under the weather with a virus- be back tomorrow to catch up- going back to bed. Hope all is well!



It's got me too boo. Feel better!


----------



## divachyk

Feel better @Saludable84 @CeeLex33


----------



## Saludable84

divachyk said:


> What's PR @rileypak?
> 
> Qhemet lovers, what's your favorite QB combo?



I always use the Amla or Burdock last, right after the CTDG, but I use whatever leave in.


----------



## Saludable84

Morning All!


----------



## divachyk

Morning!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@CeeLex33 (and DD) @Saludable84
Feel Better Soon!  Rest. Drink Plenty of Liquids.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@divachyk 
I like everything with a little tad of abcdefghijk Butter.  Although I use CTDG by itself.


----------



## CeeLex33

Mawnin Ladies! Thanks for the well wishes


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Sitting here with a durn Grocery Bag on my Head, cause I ran out of plastic caps.  Lookin' crazy.

I never run out of nuttin'. 

This has to be the 1st time (in a long, long time) I haven't had a back up.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Picked up a Liquid Gold Java Butter (free shipping).


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

IDareT'sHair said:


> Sitting here with a durn Grocery Bag on my Head, cause I ran out of plastic caps.  Lookin' crazy.
> 
> I never run out of nuttin'.
> 
> This has to be the 1st time (in a long, long time) I haven't had a back up.


Whaaaaa? You are Miss Back Up to the Back Up to the Back Up! 
As poorly as these plastic caps are made nowadays, you're prolly better off with a grocery bag.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

Ship ship from Piping Rock


----------



## IDareT'sHair

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> *Whaaaaa? You are Miss Back Up to the Back Up to the Back Up!
> As poorly as these plastic caps are made nowadays, you're prolly better off with a grocery bag.*


I've been buying some Great ones thanks to LaColocha (former OG PJ member).  

Salon Care Brand from Sa.lly.  They are constructed good to last and fit well too.  She hipped me to those when she was here and I've never looked back.

I know.  Gurl....You know I back that thang all the way up! 

I beweave in da' back up to da' back up 'to da' back up.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Finished up:
DevaCurl No Poo (several back ups)
Eden's Body Works Cowash (might have a b/up? - swapped a jar or two)
Cream & Coco's Spun Sugar Reconstructor (several b/ups)
SSI Sugar Peach (b/up)
CRN's Moroccan Pear & Argan (several b/ups)


----------



## Saludable84

@divachyk @IDareT'sHair thanks! I think it was mild food poisoning because I'm starving now. 

Eating chips now.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Saludable84 
Glad you're feeling better.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Under the Dryer with: Cathy Howse UBH which will clear up any sinus issues, Stuffy nose, Nasal & Bronchial Congestion etc... that joint is skrong.

Will Steam with: MHC Honey Hair Mask in a few.


----------



## rileypak

Morning/afternoon ladies!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@rileypak
Hey Girl!

Waitin' on my Telly to arrive.


----------



## Saludable84

My ST actually has movement. Very surprised.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

IDareT'sHair said:


> I've been buying some Great ones thanks to LaColocha (former OG PJ member).
> 
> Salon Care Brand from Sa.lly.  They are constructed good to last and fit well too.  She hipped me to those when she was here and I've never looked back.
> 
> I know.  Gurl....You know I back that thang all the way up!
> 
> I beweave in da' back up to da' back up 'to da' back up.


Hmmmm, must try those caps. Salon Care from Sally (adds to list).
I don't blame you. With all these shenanigans companies go through and put you through, it's definitely necessary.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> *Hmmmm, must try those caps. Salon Care from Sally (adds to list).*


@NaturallyATLPCH
Da' Absolute Best!

And as she use to always say: _"Make sure you get the x100 pack.  They are a better deal that the x30 ct"
_
OT: Nice & Roomy.  Well constructued.  All Good.


----------



## Saludable84

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> Hmmmm, must try those caps. Salon Care from Sally (adds to list).
> I don't blame you. With all these shenanigans companies go through and put you through, it's definitely necessary.



Idk what brand I have. All I know is buying 100 is just way more cost effective. 

Theoretically, these would take me 2 years to go through. I think I bought my last pack in April and have just finished the second bundle. 

There is one BSS by me that sells the 100 pack for $4.


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak
> Hey Girl!
> 
> Waitin' on my Telly to arrive.



I haven't grabbed mine yet. 
Still looking for the telly and some diffusers 

I wasn't ready to return to work today


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Saludable84 said:


> *There is one BSS by me that sells the 100 pack for $4.*


@Saludable84 @NaturallyATLPCH
Salon Care Brand are $11.79 or something like that ($11.94?) for x100 at Sa.lly


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ship Ship from: Mr. Bel Nouvo (x2 b/ups of Amaretto Hair Creme)


----------



## Saludable84

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Saludable84 @NaturallyATLPCH
> Salon Care Brand are $11.79 or something like that ($11.94?) for x100 at Sa.lly



I don't have that brand. I don't have a Sally's near me.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> *I wasn't ready to return to work today*



@rileypak
And I'm not ready to go next Tuesday either!.......

And that's real talk right there!


----------



## rileypak

I hope I like the sweet honey gloss bar from HennaSooq. I haven't used cassia before so hopefully it doesn't do anything adverse


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Saludable84 said:


> *I don't have that brand. I don't have a Sally's near me. *


@Saludable84 
Next time they have a Sale - order some.  You'll lurve them.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> *I haven't used cassia before so hopefully it doesn't do anything adverse*



@rileypak
It should just deposit some shine!


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak
> It should just deposit some shine!




Think I have some days off for the NY so I'll plan a luxurious wash day for my hair to make up for my laziness lately


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> *Think I have some days off for the NY so I'll plan a luxurious wash day for my hair to make up for my laziness lately*


@rileypak
Good for You!
Telly is in da' house!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Used up: MHC's Honey Hair Mask (x1-x2 back ups)


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> Telly is in da' house!


----------



## rileypak

Decided I'll be grabbing another liter of Redken plus a liter a piece for my brothers and nephews during the liter sale.


----------



## Saludable84

rileypak said:


> Decided I'll be grabbing another liter of Redken plus a liter a piece for my brothers and nephews during the liter sale.



I have the liter in my cart but I have to go to the store for PM the Detangler. Curses. Barely a 10 minute drive but still. 

Also, I had a diffuser and oils in my cart, but my neighbor at work has a diffuser so it's prompted me not to pull the trigger. It might be overload on my office which already has poor ventilation. Even if we do the same oils at the same time 

I don't go back until Tuesday. Not looking forward to seeing these dookie heads.


----------



## rileypak

Saludable84 said:


> I have the liter in my cart but I have to go to the store for PM the Detangler. Curses. Barely a 10 minute drive but still.



Darn. My nephew likes the PM Shampoo One. I'll have to go in store too.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak
> And I'm not ready to go next Tuesday either!.......
> 
> And that's real talk right there!


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

I think I'm going to get an APB refresher spray unscented and put one of these eo blends in it .
This Harmony and Joy blend must go beyond this diffuser.


----------



## Saludable84

rileypak said:


> Darn. My nephew likes the PM Shampoo One. I'll have to go in store too.



That was my bae.


----------



## bajandoc86

Hey y'all! Hope y'all are doing well.


----------



## KinksAndInk

Used up:
-Jakeala Dope DC (no b/u, not a repurchase)
-Netwurks Xcel 21 (9 or 10 b/u, will repurchase more next month)


----------



## divachyk

Saludable84 said:


> @divachyk @IDareT'sHair thanks! I think it was mild food poisoning because I'm starving now.
> 
> Eating chips now.



Good to hear! I hope it wasn't from one of the locations you oversee? @Saludable84


----------



## divachyk

Random: I want Liquid Gold Java and Bel Nouvo Butters. I must be strong.


----------



## Saludable84

divachyk said:


> Good to hear! I hope it wasn't from one of the locations you oversee? @Saludable84



No. Most likely some pizza I had. DH shared it with me, but as usual, his 3rd world stomach will always prevail.


----------



## divachyk

Saludable84 said:


> No. Most likely some pizza I had. DH shared it with me, but as usual, his 3rd world stomach will always prevail.



It must be made of steel.


----------



## rileypak

Picked up Sep.hora, Sarenzo, and Missha packages


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Finally remembered to wear my slap out today. 

That durn U.P.S came did not ring doorbell and I had to go to the nearest U.P.S. Store and pick up my package.

I'm really not understanding them, not ringing the bell.  This is just out of control.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

divachyk said:


> *Random: I want Liquid Gold Java and Bel Nouvo Butters. I must be strong.*


@divachyk 
Gurl I know you don't wanna hear this but

Um Yeah.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

So, *cough* I thought about doing a small little Hattache Cart.  I wanna reup on MHC Type4 and a Buttery Soy.

Hattache's shipping is cheaper than MHC directly and CM is OOS.


----------



## Saludable84

IDareT'sHair said:


> Finally remembered to wear my slap out today.
> 
> *That durn U.P.S came did not ring doorbell and I had to go to the nearest U.P.S. Store and pick up my package.*
> 
> I'm really not understanding them, not ringing the bell.  This is just out of control.



When I put in a claim earlier this month, it was because they took my package to the pick up location but didn't leave a notice saying so and ama.zon didn't say either. So how am I supposed to know. I thought one of my neighbors was living it up in my rosewater. Took for me to get another package to find out the hard way. 

U.ps still doesn't update the site regularly, so luckily, I know when I see an Indian last name signing for my packages, it's the pharmacy. The website could still be better. So could their overall service.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Saludable84
I feel you on alladat.

I was backing out of my garage and saw the notice on the door.

I been in this house all durn-day!

OT:  Instead of 'ordering' MHC, Imma pull this DB Transitioning Cream out and use that.

I still have a jar of Buttery Soy tho' and Type3 that I almost wish was Type4


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> I still have a jar of Buttery Soy tho' and Type3 that *I almost wish was Type4*


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Pulled out: DB's Coconut Lemongrass Transitioning Hair Creme.  (Revisited Hit)


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> Pulled out: DB's Coconut Lemongrass Transitioning Hair Creme.  (Revisited Hit)



I need to try the jar I have...not anytime soon though


----------



## rileypak

I officially need to open the other mini fridge 
All my APB BF/CM stuff is waiting for refrigeration.


----------



## Saludable84

IDareT'sHair said:


> I still have a jar of Buttery Soy tho' and Type3 that *I almost wish was Type4*


----------



## Saludable84

rileypak said:


> I officially need to open the other mini fridge
> All my APB BF/CM stuff is waiting for refrigeration.



I'm debating getting one at work and putting it under my desk. That's when my Asian neighbor stated I have a real problem and my half black coworker smiled and asked what are we ordering.


----------



## rileypak

Saludable84 said:


> I'm debating getting one at work and putting it under my desk. That's when my Asian neighbor stated I have a real problem and my half black coworker smiled and *asked what are we ordering.*


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Saludable84 said:


>


@Saludable84 @rileypak 
I couldn't beweave it was so "loose" and creamy.  I was expecting something 'stiffer'.

This isn't want I need(ed).  I have other cremes like this.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> *I officially need to open the other mini fridge *
> *All my APB BF/CM stuff is waiting for refrigeration.*


@rileypak
Gone & Open it and get it all stocked up!

I am partially glad it is 'cold/cooler' outside. 

I have a lot of stuff out there on my shelving unit that will be okay until April/May.


----------



## Saludable84

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Saludable84 @rileypak
> I couldn't beweave it was so "loose" and creamy.  I was expecting something 'stiffer'.
> 
> This isn't want I need(ed).  I have other cremes like this.



I'm glad you said something because I thought it was stiff too. Not sure if I will pull the trigger on it now. 

The type 4 had a greasy butter feeling I really like right now.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Saludable84 said:


> *The type 4 had a greasy butter feeling I really like right now.*


@Saludable84
This is what I need right now.  I will use my Buttery Soy and maybe some abcdefg Butter.

Yeah, Type3 is very loose & creamy.


----------



## Saludable84

Liquid gold is sold out of Whipped Java. 

I blame @IDareT'sHair


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Saludable84 said:


> *Liquid gold is sold out of Whipped Java.  *I blame


@Saludable84
Too Bad she decided to make it a "Seasonal" item.

Not my fault although it is very, very nice!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Well, thankfully, I used up quite a bit of "stuff" today.  

So many, many more to go.

Hopefully, 2017 will be the Year of the Great Use Up!


----------



## Saludable84

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Saludable84
> Too Bad she decided to make it a "Seasonal" item.
> 
> Not my fault although it is very, very nice!



I emailed her and found it on another site. I'd rather purchase from her though.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Saludable84
I just convo'ed NG to see if she is having a NY's Sale.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

30% Naturelle Grow (This Weekend)
NEWYEAR17


----------



## Saludable84

IDareT'sHair said:


> 30% Naturelle Grow (This Weekend)
> NEWYEAR17



Omg. I'm too weak


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

Saludable84 said:


> Omg. I'm too weak


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Saludable84 said:


> Omg. I'm too weak


@Saludable84 
IKR?


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

While it sounds enticing, I'm good on NG. I have a 16 ounce Thick and Rich (Grow Thick) DC. Since I have to take a gamble on her scents when I order her things, I'm not sure if I'll repurchase.

On the other hand, I can definitely request it to be unscented and scent it myself .


----------



## IDareT'sHair

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> While it sounds enticing, I'm good on NG. I have a 16 ounce Thick and Rich (Grow Thick) DC. Since I have to take a gamble on her scents when I order her things, I'm not sure if I'll repurchase.
> 
> *On the other hand, I can definitely request it to be unscented and scent it myself* .



@NaturallyATLPCH 
Shole Could Miss Scentress!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@NaturallyATLPCH
I know I want a Banana & Coconut Pre-Poo Tx and I might get another DC'er (either Bamboo & Silk or the Pink Clay)?

APB I may get x1 USC & x1 Pumpkin DC'er and save the Ginger Lotion for Spring/Summa'


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

IDareT'sHair said:


> @NaturallyATLPCH
> Shole Could Miss Scentress!


I want everything scented in these EO blends I've been diffusing.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

IDareT'sHair said:


> @NaturallyATLPCH
> I know I want a Banana & Coconut Pre-Poo Tx and I might get another DC'er (either Bamboo & Silk or the Pink Clay)?
> 
> APB I may get x1 USC & x1 Pumpkin DC'er and save the Ginger Lotion for Spring/Summa'


That sounds like a good plan.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> *I want everything scented in these EO blends I've been diffusing.*


@NaturallyATLPCH
I would definitely requested 'unscented' then.

I've been 'stalking' that janky Cream & Coco.  I want that Sale!


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

IDareT'sHair said:


> @NaturallyATLPCH
> I would definitely requested 'unscented' then.
> 
> I've been 'stalking' that janky Cream & Coco.  I want that Sale!


What sale she got goin on?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@NaturallyATLPCH 
Now, which one of those wasn't working for you?  Was it the Pumpkin or the UCS?  

I may just get x2 Pumpkin's.  I already have x4 UCS.  

I haven't used/tried any of this.  I also got a 4oz Ayurvedic Mask on a Swap. 

Maybe I should get x2 8oz of those?


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> I've been 'stalking' that janky Cream & Coco.  I want that Sale!



That sale ain't happened/happening yet???!?!!!?
I want some more Martini Mist


----------



## IDareT'sHair

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> *What sale she got goin on?*


@NaturallyATLPCH
She was suppose to be having a "Sale" between now & NY's on some left-over items from BF/CM.  

Her shipping is a Flat $8 which I think is a little steep, but her sale items are so cheap.

I'm tryna' put out of my mind, she sent my Cremes in Deli Containers though.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> *That sale ain't happened/happening yet???!?!!!?*
> *I want some more Martini Mist*


@rileypak
Clawd...what's taking so long?  I think @shawnyblazes said she was preggo?

Gurl, it could end up being a bunch of stuff we don't want....

I just want some more tinctures and a couple creams.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@rileypak 
What should I get:
UCS
Pumpkin
Ayurvedic


----------



## rileypak

@IDareT'sHair
Hmmm...you know I ride hard for Pumpkin Seed Moisturizing Mask


----------



## Aggie

I got me some henna, amla, shikakai, and brahmi powder tonight because I really need to re-start my henna treatments. They thicken my strands a little so even if not for color, I'll use it to strengthen/thicken my hair.


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak
> What should I get:
> UCS
> Pumpkin
> Ayurvedic


I can't even help you with this @IDareT'sHair. I have all 3 but haven't used the last two yet . I absolutely love the UCS which I have tried but I have a feeling I will love them all equally though


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> *Hmmm...you know I ride hard for Pumpkin Seed Moisturizing Mask *


@rileypak
Okay. 

I have x4 UCS (so I really don't need any more until I try it).


----------



## Aggie

ETA: Sooo @IDareT'sHair 

You're not going to try the APB Not Easily Broken?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Aggie said:


> *I can't even help you with this . I have all 3 but haven't used the last two yet . I absolutely love the UCS which I have tried but I have a feeling I will love them all equally though *


@Aggie
That's what I'm thinking.

I also got a "Smoothing" on a Swap which I did try and I thought it was excellent!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Aggie said:


> *ETA: Sooo You're not going to try the APB Not Easily Broken?*


@Aggie
Nooooo....I have alot of Protein DC'ers.  I need more Moisturizing DC'ers


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> Nooooo....I have alot of Protein DC'ers.  I need more Moisturizing DC'ers



Okay I hear ya! I have wayyy more moisturizing DCs and need more protein, hence the Nexxus Emergencee hunt last night. I can't find my beloved Ultra Sheen Duo Tek anymore so I've been looking for a replacement for that.


----------



## Saludable84

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Saludable84
> IKR?



I have 7 in my mini fridge. I will be strong.


----------



## divachyk

@IDareT'sHair, I was really considering java but see it's sold out. I can't be bothered with seasonal items. How did you like your slap?


----------



## Saludable84

divachyk said:


> @IDareT'sHair, I was really considering java but see it's sold out. I can't be bothered with seasonal items. How did you like your slap?



They are selling it on another website but at regular price. I actually really want to try it now.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

divachyk said:


> *I was really considering java but see it's sold out. I can't be bothered with seasonal items. How did you like your slap?*


@divachyk
Liked it.  Oversized Cat Eye Sunglasses, Lippie, Earrings...Gurl I slayed at the UPS store!

I had my hair wrapped in Saran Wrap (was heavy into my wash day).  It worked great.

I Can't wait to try it again w/o something "on" my Hair.

ETA: It fit great.


----------



## Aggie

Saludable84 said:


> I have 7 in my mini fridge. I will be strong.




7? . Can I come shop at your house? I only have 4.  Do you have any Pumpkin Seed Mask and Ayurveda Mask in there that you might be giving away soon   ?


----------



## Saludable84

Aggie said:


> 7? . Can I come shop at your house? I only have 4.  Do you have any Pumpkin Seed Mask and Ayurveda Mask in there that you might be giving away soon   ?



 The Pumpkin is spoken for (for now) Ayurvedic is not


----------



## Aggie

Saludable84 said:


> The Pumpkin is spoken for (for now) Ayurvedic is not


Oh snaps! *Sigh*


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

The UCS didn't really work for me @IDareT'sHair .
I have a couple I'm going to put on the swap boards. I'm trying the Pumpkinseed tomorrow.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@NaturallyATLPCH
Guess What???

I found a Sleeve= x25 Salon Care Plastic Caps!

*now if i can just find that durn other black slap cap


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

IDareT'sHair said:


> @NaturallyATLPCH
> Guess What???
> 
> I found a Sleeve= x25 Salon Care Plastic Caps!
> 
> *now if i can just find that durn other black slap cap


I was gon ask about that SLAP. You'll find it when you aren't looking for it!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> *I was gon ask about that SLAP. You'll find it when you aren't looking for it!*


@NaturallyATLPCH
Yeah...just like I wasn't lookin' for them durn plastic caps!

I shole hope so.  That's thurrrty dollas' down the tubes. 

I hate wastin' monnneeeeeeee.


----------



## divachyk

IDareT'sHair said:


> @divachyk
> Liked it.  *Oversized Cat Eye Sunglasses, Lippie, Earrings...Gurl I slayed at the UPS store!*
> 
> I had my hair wrapped in Saran Wrap (was heavy into my wash day).  It worked great.
> 
> I Can't wait to try it again w/o something "on" my Hair.
> 
> ETA: It fit great.



FANGA SNAP!!!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

divachyk said:


> *FANGA SNAP!!!!*


@divachyk 
  Where did I think I was goin'?

I'll wear the Grey one next.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I picked up x2 more 16oz bottles of ED JBCO.

I still want a couple extra bottles of HBCO and I should be good for winter.

All the "cutesy" Oils work great and all, but sometimes in Winter you hafta' pull out the Big Guns and ED JBCO and B-HBCO are those Guns.

It's like Winter Hair Meds.

Works Great on Damp Hair.  Although tonight I used: Grapeseed.


----------



## Saludable84

IDareT'sHair said:


> I picked up x2 more 16oz bottles of ED JBCO.
> 
> I still want a couple extra bottles of *HBCO* and I should be good for winter.
> 
> All the "cutesy" Oils work great and all, but sometimes in Winter you hafta' pull out the Big Guns and ED JBCO and B-HBCO are those Guns.
> 
> It's like Winter Hair Meds.
> 
> Works Great on Damp Hair.  Although tonight I used: Grapeseed.



I just layed down and was about to go to Hit and Misses about this. It's an uber Hit! None of them other oils work for me but this oil is the bizniz for my hair.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Saludable84 said:


> *I just layed down and was about to go to Hit and Misses about this. It's an uber Hit! None of them other oils work for me but this oil is the bizniz for my hair.*


@Saludable84
I know.  

I have got to Grab a couple more bottles.

We killed this last winter and the one before that....


----------



## Saludable84

I wanted to inquire about passes for the no buy. My birthday is next month. 

I should be ok if we get a break for MLK, so I might not even need to buy after.


----------



## divachyk

IDareT'sHair said:


> @divachyk
> Where did I think I was goin'?
> 
> I'll wear the Grey one next.



Go 'head on T!! SLAPs are so wonderful. Glad you like yours.


----------



## Saludable84

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Saludable84
> I know.
> 
> *I have got to Grab a couple more bottles.*
> 
> We killed this last winter and the one before that....



I guess I can do a couple. I was thinking 4   But I'm not going through them that fast


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Saludable84 said:


> I* wanted to inquire about passes for the no buy. My birthday is next month.  *I should be ok if we get a break for MLK, so I might not even need to buy after.


@Saludable84 
So is Mine and @divachyk 

I know I'll probably buy myself something, but it may not be Hair Related.


----------



## Saludable84

IDareT'sHair said:


> @divachyk
> Where did I think I was goin'?
> 
> I'll wear the Grey one next.



How are you liking them so far? I'll wear one tomorrow to DS wellness appt. 

I was also going to wear one for NYE since I know I'll be sleep on MIL couch and it will work as double duty.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

divachyk said:


> *Go 'head on T!! SLAPs are so wonderful. Glad you like yours.*


@divachyk @Saludable84
Very Chic.  Can be dressed up or down!

I can see how folks "would" sleep in them, but they would prolly make my head too hot!


----------



## Saludable84

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Saludable84
> So is Mine and @divachyk
> 
> I know I'll probably buy myself something, but it may not be Hair Related.



Nice!!!!!!

I'm not going ham. I want 1-2 more bee mine DC (2-3 b/u), one more DB PSC (4 b/u), Sarenzo Cleansing Honey and matching Creamy Oil (maybe 4 of each) and APB sub box.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Saludable84 said:


> *I'm not going ham. I want 1-2 more bee mine DC (2-3 b/u), one more DB PSC (4 b/u), Sarenzo Cleansing Honey and matching Creamy Oil (maybe 4 of each) and APB sub box.*


@Saludable84
Um...so that's a little HAM - especially after your BF/CM Haul.

I'm holding on to my last 16oz BM Bee-U-ti-Ful

Nice List tho'.


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> Liked it.  Oversized Cat Eye Sunglasses, Lippie, Earrings...Gurl I slayed at the UPS store!



Alright now T!


----------



## Saludable84

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Saludable84
> Um...so that's a little HAM - especially after your BF/CM Haul.
> 
> I'm holding on to my last 16oz BM Bee-U-ti-Ful
> 
> Nice List tho'.



I haven't even touched BF purchases 

I haven't even touched labor.day purchases.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Saludable84 said:


> I haven't even touched BF purchases
> 
> *I haven't even touched labor.day purchases.*


@Saludable84
I have several unopened packages. 

*cough* *cough* 2017 gone me a new/fresh start for me.  Imma be heavily focused on my existing stash *crosses fangas*


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> *Alright now T! *


@rileypak 
I gotta find that other one.  So I can have a back up (of the black one).


----------



## rileypak

We all could stand to do better in our existing stashes. I know I could


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> *We all could stand to do better in our existing stashes. I know I could *


@rileypak
Yeah, like I was getting ready to buy MORE durn MHC when I already have Buttery Soy and so many other things I "could" use that would work just as well.

It just didn't make any sense at all.  And I had the Cart locked & loaded too. 

I had to really think about that thang and take a seat.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> We all could stand to do better in our existing stashes. *I know I could *


@rileypak
Shole' could.... Ms. 2nd FULL Refrigerator.


----------



## rileypak

@IDareT'sHair 
I know....


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@rileypak
Gurl, like them J.Monique Body Buttas' - ......

It's kinda like you and your "Skin" Product Haul

*i did swap x2*


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak
> Gurl, like them J.Monique Body Buttas' - ......
> 
> It's kinda like you and your "Skin" Product Haul



  
Whew chile...let us not talk about the skin.care hauling 
(that is still taking place but I'm planning to put that stuff on NB too with the hair products)


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@rileypak
I got the "nicest" Hair Drying Gloves.  They are too pretty to use ....


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> *(that is still taking place but I'm planning to put that stuff on NB too with the hair products)*



@rileypak
And you "need" to!

OT: I had another 'Slap' sitting in a Cart, and they offered me 15% to Check-Out.  Tryna' decide.


----------



## rileypak

@IDareT'sHair 
Momma did get some of the hauls... but I've almost completely replaced what she took already


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> *Momma did get some of the hauls... but I've almost completely replaced what she took already*


@rileypak
Oh....No Doubt.

I knew you would.  So, don't be blamin' nothin' on Momma. 

You probably woulda' done that anyway.


----------



## rileypak




----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


>


@rileypak
Am I right?

Don't be side-eyeing me!  You know I already know how "we" do.

Remember Imma OG PJ.  I know all the "Tricks of the Trade"


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak
> Am I right?
> 
> Don't be side-eyeing me!  You know I already know how "we" do.
> 
> Remember Imma OG PJ.  I know all the "Tricks of the Trade"



I'm side-eyeing myself these days with these two growing stashes over here


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> *I'm side-eyeing myself these days with these two growing stashes over here *


@rileypak
Yeah.  Reality Check.  Imma do better next year (for real)


----------



## divachyk

What day is your birthday @Saludable84?


----------



## divachyk

IDareT'sHair said:


> @divachyk
> Where did I think I was goin'?
> 
> I'll wear the Grey one next.



You see why I stay in mine!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

divachyk said:


> *You see why I stay in mine!*


@divachyk 
Yup.

When I slipped that puppy on....errrthang made sense.  The rush to buy.  The desire for multiple colors.

It all made sense.  It all came together.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@rileypak @divachyk
You gettin' any ST'icals?  50% Code = YEAREND50


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Got a Liter of KG.  Hope this "batch" is right.

Welp.  I won't need NG's Banana, so maybe I'll get a DC'er instead.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Waiting on:
ED JBCO
Soultanicals
Bel Nouvo (already shipped)


----------



## rileypak

@IDareT'sHair 
Nah. Don't need (or want) anything from ST at the moment.
The only hair purchases I'm anticipating I'll be making soon are Ulta and APB.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@rileypak 
I had put my KG away.  I still have about 1/2 bottle of that 1st Liter.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> *Nah. Don't need (or want) anything from ST at the moment.*
> *The only hair purchases I'm anticipating I'll be making soon are Ulta and APB.*


@rileypak
That Fiddy is a such goodt deal.  I emailed curly to let her know.

I got another Liter of KG.  I had x2 Curl Cremes but have other stuff: CJ Argan, CRN Moroccan, SSI Sugar Peach that I've been using for a Final R/O.

So I cancelled the Curl Creme and reordered the KG.

I wanted another: Molasses, Strand Repair, Conditioning Curl Creme etc... but settled for the KG.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@rileypak

This is usually the week that folks show up & show out. 

I've seen numerous 30, 40 Fiddys....


----------



## rileypak

@IDareT'sHair
I have a bunch of ST I haven't used yet (Monoi, Strand, Molasses, Afrotastic, Curl Creme, Cocoa Clay, Pumpkin, Agave) so yeah I'll skip it


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> *I have a bunch of ST I haven't used yet (Monoi, Strand, Molasses, Afrotastic, Curl Creme, Cocoa Clay, Pumpkin, Agave) so yeah I'll skip it*


@rileypak
And you should!....

Lawd....I got my Nerve.

OT:  I wanted some more Curl Play Cowash Conditioners - but have other Cleansers.  

And...I need to crack open one of those WENs.


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> Lawd....I got my Nerve.



This is me, right now, trying not to jump on this sale on a skin.care site (some items at 50-75% off) when I already have three pending orders out there from other places


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> *This is me, right now, trying not to jump on this sale on a skin.care site (some items at 50-75% off) *when I already have three pending orders out there from other places



@rileypak
You know Deep Discounts do something to Us!


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak
> You know Deep Discounts do something to Us!



I told myself I'm going to sleep on it for a night or two


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> *I told myself I'm going to sleep on it for a night or two *


@rileypak 
Anything over Thurrrty gets my Pressure Up.


----------



## MileHighDiva

I just re-uped:

Knot Dressing
Power to the Pre-Poo
Molasses Deep-Construct

And she got me with Loc n Roll Hibiscus Flow.  I liked the name...I hope it doesn't stink.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

MileHighDiva said:


> *I just re-uped:*
> 
> *Knot Dressing*
> *Power to the Pre-Poo*
> *Molasses Deep-Construct*
> *And she got me with Loc n Roll Hibiscus Flow.  I liked the name...I hope it doesn't stink*.



@MileHighDiva

Nice Haul!

Is the Knot Dressing different from Knot Glide?


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak
> Anything over Thurrrty gets my Pressure Up.



I'm REALLY trying to sleep on it


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> *I'm REALLY trying to sleep on it*


@rileypak
Okay.....And what is alla' this gone do?


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak
> Okay.....And what is alla' this gone do?



Hopefully bring me to my senses so I can stop poking at the burning hole in my wallet


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> *Hopefully bring me to my senses and stop poking at the burning hole in my wallet *


@rileypak 
Oh...Okay...Good Luck with that.


----------



## MileHighDiva

IDareT'sHair said:


> @MileHighDiva
> 
> Nice Haul!
> 
> Is the Knot Dressing different from Knot Glide?


It's an oil rinse.


----------



## rileypak

I made an ST cart but not sure if I'll pull on it. 
Two items for $9


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Good morning ladies


----------



## divachyk

Morning Ladies!


----------



## Saludable84

Morning All!

Hit paynah on ST and worse, got another junkie involved and told her where to store it. 

APB and ulta. That's it. That's it!


----------



## Saludable84

@divachyk 

The 20th.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@MileHighDiva 
Right.  I remember that.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

PJ's!  I hope all is well.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

Happy Thursday ladies!

If Ayo restocks I might get that Monoi DC since I have a $10 credit.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

Now I know why people are clearing out the inventory, VIPs can get 50% off the allocated 20% PLUS free shipping.


----------



## rileypak

@IDareT'sHair 
I didn't come to my senses  
I'm still ready to hit paynah on the skin.care


@NaturallyATLPCH 
I bought a diffuser this morning


----------



## rileypak

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> Now I know why people are clearing out the inventory, VIPs can get 50% off the allocated 20% PLUS free shipping.



Yeppers!!!! That's why I had made a cart...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> *Now I know why people are clearing out the inventory, VIPs can get 50% off the allocated 20% PLUS free shipping. *


@NaturallyATLPCH 
That's a Good Deal!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> *Yeppers!!!! That's why I had made a cart...*


@rileypak
What was in your cart?


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak
> What was in your cart?



Just a Strand Repair and a Knot Flakes Poo Bar.
I had Strand, Hibiscus Roll, and two Knot Flakes but changed my mind.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> *Just a Strand Repair* and a Knot Flakes Poo Bar.
> I had Strand, Hibiscus Roll, and two Knot Flakes but changed my mind.


@rileypak
Excellent!


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

IDareT'sHair said:


> @NaturallyATLPCH
> That's a Good Deal!


Yep it is. Even though ST is meh, I can't pass up that deal lol...


----------



## rileypak

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> Yep it is. Even though ST is meh, I can't pass up that deal lol...


----------



## rileypak

Well I guess I'll grab a Strand Repair and a few Curly Dews (for my brothers and nephews) along with a Hot Coffee oil when Ayo restocks


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> Well I guess I'll grab a Strand Repair and a few Curly Dews (for my brothers and nephews) along with *a Hot Coffee oil when Ayo restocks*


@rileypak
Um...Hot Coffee Oil....you say?  Lemme go look at that.


----------



## Saludable84

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> Yep it is. Even though ST is meh, I can't pass up that deal lol...



Bwahahaha. Another poster gave me some items and her stuff with aloe is a no go. That's why I can only stick with Knot Sauce and Knot Glide.  

My goal is to make this and APB HG leave ins.


----------



## Saludable84

rileypak said:


> Well I guess I'll grab a Strand Repair and a few Curly Dews (for my brothers and nephews) along with a Hot Coffee oil when Ayo restocks





IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak
> Hot Coffee Oil you say?  Lemme go look at that.



I saw that but didn't feel like being bothered. Bothered as in stopping myself from going further. It was the first thing that popped up. 

It was available this morning but when I went back it was OOS.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@rileypak @Saludable84
I was just able to add it to a mock cart.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Aggie (And everyone else)
NG = Friday through Sunday


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak @Saludable84
> I was just able to add it to a mock cart.



Yeah I'm waiting for Strand Repair and Curly Dew. Hopefully she restocks...


----------



## Saludable84

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak @Saludable84
> I was just able to add it to a mock cart.



I barely have space for the 10 I have coming. 

I'm going to find my chill button because I also need to find ulta.


----------



## rileypak

Saludable84 said:


> I barely have space for the 10 I have coming.
> 
> *I'm going to find my chill button because I also need to find ulta. *



Oh yeah...
I need to chill out too.


----------



## Saludable84

rileypak said:


> Oh yeah...
> I need to chill out too.



Welp. Just told DH I should take the car to my Dr appt so I can run to ulta and other errands while I'm out. He cosigned.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ship Ship from Liquid Gold!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@rileypak
Did your Sarenzo come yet?


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak
> Did your Sarenzo come yet?



Oh yeah it did


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> *Oh yeah it did*


@rileypak 
I just saw mine is still in the durn "Pre-Shipment" phase!


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak
> Did your Sarenzo come yet?


Speaking of Sarenzo, I got my gift certificate as a result of refunded shipping.
Will go to site and stalk.

I have a ton of body butters I can't really use because it's just not staying cold enough to use them. Durn bipolar ATL weather .


----------



## divachyk

Not sure if I mentioned but I purchased mom and sister Netwurks 21. If by chance it starts collecting dust, I'll gladly take it off their hands.


----------



## rileypak

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> Speaking of Sarenzo, I got my gift certificate as a result of refunded shipping.



Me too


----------



## rileypak

PR was delivered


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

Oooooo SheScentIt is 30% off and $5.00 FLAT RATE SHIPPING UP TO $59.00.
Why, Lord, why????


----------



## rileypak

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> Oooooo SheScentIt is 30% off and $5.00 FLAT RATE SHIPPING UP TO $59.00.
> Why, Lord, why????




I'm trying to be good but I wanna buy everything


----------



## Beamodel

Y'all what does Knot glide smell like?


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

Beamodel said:


> Y'all what does Knot glide smell like?


It smells like Cotton Candy. It reminds me of Sarenzo's Twisted Cotton Candy scent @Beamodel


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

rileypak said:


> I'm trying to be good but I wanna buy everything


Yeah, imma hold out.


----------



## Saludable84

rileypak said:


> Me too



Likewise. I actually have 2 now. 

I'll look when I get home.


----------



## Beamodel

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> It smells like Cotton Candy. It reminds me of Sarenzo's Twisted Cotton Candy scent @Beamodel



Thank you @NaturallyATLPCH


----------



## MileHighDiva

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> Oooooo SheScentIt is 30% off and $5.00 FLAT RATE SHIPPING UP TO $59.00.
> Why, Lord, why????


The Coconut Sorbet is always OOS when she has a sale.  I guess she's saving me from myself.


----------



## MileHighDiva

Is anyone going to watch Kim Kimble launch her new line on HSN at 6 pm EST?  I'm interested in the Silk LI.  I'm curious about what's in the ingredients.

Also curious, if it's similar to It's a 10 or Shake & Go.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Beamodel 
KG smells  IMO - All of her 'scents' smell goodt.  That is a Plus.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

SSI - Hmph.  I wouldn't mind having a couple bottles of Sugared Peach.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Okay Ya'll Listen Up

My PJ Senses tell me:  This Could Actually Be The "Real" Time for PJ's to partake in the Sales?

I noticed this for the last couple of years, but again got caught up in BF/CM Sales.

This might be more "financially" advantageous for a PJ to get her Haul on.


----------



## Saludable84

IDareT'sHair said:


> Okay Ya'll Listen Up
> 
> My PJ Senses tell me:  This Could Actually Be The "Real" Time for PJ's to partake in the Sales?
> 
> I noticed this for the last couple of years, but again got caught up in BF/CM Sales.
> 
> This might be more "financially" advantageous for a PJ to get her Haul on.



It would make sense because pre-NY people are looking for the best deals to stock up and post-NY resolutions start and wallets get locked up. 

I'm trying to go on an immigrant savings plan, so this makes all the sense in the work to me. Just waiting on APB sale. I wish it was starting tomorrow rather than the 1st.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

The x100 XL Processing Caps I ordered online came today.  While I like them, Salon Care Brand are just as nice (if not nicer).  

However, Salon Care Brand (Sally), were a little more than these too.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Saludable84 said:


> *I'm trying to go on an immigrant savings plan,* so this makes all the sense in the work to me. Just waiting on APB sale. I wish it was starting tomorrow rather than the 1st.


@Saludable84
Clawd....and what is that?

The only "con" in my theory, is that there aren't "as many" Vendors offering Sales as BF/CM but the discounts are much deeper.

My Personal PJ research has shown me that between Christ-mas & NY's there are a lot of very good "random" Sales.


----------



## CeeLex33

Hey Ladies! 
(checking out the sales woot woot)


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@CeeLex33
Hope you and DD are feeling better Sis?


----------



## CeeLex33

Yes we are thanks so much! She brought cooties home from school (virus) and it was a doozy, she just got her voice back.


----------



## Saludable84

CeeLex33 said:


> Yes we are thanks so much! She brought cooties home from school (virus) and it was a doozy, she just got her voice back.



Glad your feeling better.


----------



## Saludable84

@IDareT'sHair 

Just to reduce spending money unless I need to. It can be extreme but I'm not going that far. Just thinking more about what I don't need to spend money on. 

Also, I notice there aren't as many sales too, which makes it easier for the buyer (less variety). Makes it better for the vendors who have sales. Even non-hair related, most retailers have the best sales now to start new seasons.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ship Ship on my Liter = x2 16oz of ED JBCO.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Pfffft.

I'm still waiting on Cream & Coco?


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

IDareT'sHair said:


> Pfffft.
> 
> I'm still waiting on Cream & Coco?


What?  Not your Black Friday order. What chu waitin on from them?


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

CeeLex33 said:


> Yes we are thanks so much! She brought cooties home from school (virus) and it was a doozy, she just got her voice back.


Awesome @CeeLex33 ! 
*A diffuser would help with that.*


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie (And everyone else)
> NG = Friday through Sunday


Thanks @IDareT'sHair


----------



## Aggie

Deep Conditioning today with Alikay Naturals Avocado Cream repairing Mask and following with NG Thick & Rich Conditioner. I did not like either of them so they are not repurchases.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> *What?  Not your Black Friday order. What chu waitin on from them?*


@NaturallyATLPCH
For this durn Sale they 'pose to be havin' *sucks teef hard*


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Aggie said:


> Deep Conditioning today with* Alikay Naturals Avocado Cream repairing Mask *and following with NG Thick & Rich Conditioner. *I did not like either of them so they are not repurchases.*


@Aggie 
Don't tell me that!  So, glad I didn't pick up another one of those.  

Have you used the Shea Yogurt yet?


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

Aggie said:


> Deep Conditioning today with Alikay Naturals Avocado Cream repairing Mask and following with NG Thick & Rich Conditioner. I did not like either of them so they are not repurchases.


The Thick and Rich is my favorite DC from her, other than the Chamomile and Burdock Root.


----------



## Aggie

*By the way, I finished up:*

1 jar of NG Thick & Rich, 
1 NG Coconut Water Cleansing Conditioner - did not like this either. Please understand I'm a sudsy shampoo girl and no matter what type of cowash I use, I hate them, I hate them all. 
1 jar of APB Blueberry Cheesecake Deep Conditioner - this was alright but not HG status for me - not a repurchase item.


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> Don't tell me that!  So, glad I didn't pick up another one of those.
> 
> Have you used the Shea Yogurt yet?


No girl, I did not like them at all - no slip whatsoever. And no I haven't tried the Shea Yogurt as yet. Stay tuned though .


----------



## Aggie

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> The Thick and Rich is my favorite DC from her, other than the Chamomile and Burdock Root.


Actually my hair does not like the Chamomile and Burdock Root either.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

Aggie said:


> Actually my hair does not like the Chamomile and Burdock Root either.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Aggie
I really like Alikay's Honey & Sage DC'er.  I still have a x16oz Jar of this.

Imma pull the Avocado one out and start using it, so I can use it up, instead of opening something else.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

NaturallyATLPCH said:


>


@NaturallyATLPCH @Aggie

IKR?

I love Burdock Root & Chamomile.  I've never tried the Thick 'n Rich.

I also love the Sweet Greens, the Marshmallow & Slippery Elm.

Can't wait to try the Pink Clay and the Bamboo & Silk.  Have 16oz in them boff.


----------



## Aggie

Something I noticed about the Thick & Rich and the Grow Rich though. They have the same formulation but they smell different and the textures are also different. I have not yet used the Grow Rich. I'll see if there is something different about how they perform and assess later.


----------



## Saludable84

Aggie said:


> *By the way, I finished up:*
> 
> 1 jar of NG Thick & Rich,
> 1 NG Coconut Water Cleansing Conditioner - did not like this either. Please understand *I'm a sudsy shampoo girl and no matter what type of cowash I use, I hate them, I hate them all. *
> 1 jar of APB  Cheesecake Deep Conditioner - this was alright but not HG status for me - not a repurchase item.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

Aggie said:


> Something I noticed about the Thick & Rich and the Grow Rich though. They have the same formulation but they smell different and the textures are also different. I have not yet used the Grow Rich. I'll see if there is something different about how they perform and assess later.


Well I was a little ticked when she removed the biotin from it because Lord knows these strands need all the thickening agents it can get.
I'm still upset that it's not fruity anymore and now smells like clean laundry. .


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@NaturallyATLPCH
Waz da' Code for SSI?


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

IDareT'sHair said:


> @NaturallyATLPCH
> Waz da' Code for SSI?


BYE2016


----------



## Saludable84

@NaturallyATLPCH @Aggie 

I was speaking with someone who buys NG frequently and she was telling me that she keeps changing the formulation. When I purchased one of her items, it didn't state aloe on the website, but when I received it, there was aloe listed so I gave it away. 

Compare her site to her actual labels because this has happened with her products. 

And @Aggie something I learned with cowashing is that I can only use them between washes. So I still need to wash once a week. I keep back up Cleansing Conditioner around, but I don't use them often


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@MileHighDiva
Got on KKimble now.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

Saludable84 said:


> @NaturallyATLPCH @Aggie
> 
> I was speaking with someone who buys NG frequently and she was telling me that she keeps changing the formulation. When I purchased one of her items, it didn't state aloe on the website, but when I received it, there was aloe listed so I gave it away.
> 
> Compare her site to her actual labels because this has happened with her products.
> 
> And @Aggie something I learned with cowashing is that I can only use them between washes. So I still need to wash once a week. I keep back up Cleansing Conditioner around, but I don't use them often


You are absolutely correct @Saludable84 . I noticed this a couple of years ago with the Intense DC. Safflower oil is listed on the site but not on the DC. I've been kind of weary purchasing from her again because of this.
She proved it with the now Grow Thick DC.


----------



## MileHighDiva

IDareT'sHair said:


> @MileHighDiva
> Got on KKimble now.


I forgot, let me go watch


----------



## IDareT'sHair

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> *BYE2016*


@NaturallyATLPCH 
Thank you.  Nope.  I'll pass.


----------



## MileHighDiva

@IDareT'sHair 
I think I'm going to pass on the KK Silk LI.

Here are the ingredients:


----------



## Aggie

Saludable84 said:


> @NaturallyATLPCH @Aggie
> 
> I was speaking with someone who buys NG frequently and she was telling me that she keeps changing the formulation. When I purchased one of her items, it didn't state aloe on the website, but when I received it, there was aloe listed so I gave it away.
> 
> Compare her site to her actual labels because this has happened with her products.
> 
> And @Aggie something I learned with cowashing is that I can only use them between washes. So I still need to wash once a week. I keep back up Cleansing Conditioner around, but I don't use them often


Thanks hun. I don't think cleansing conditioners are for me in any case . I love my sudsy poos too much.


----------



## rileypak

MileHighDiva said:


> @IDareT'sHair
> I think I'm going to pass on the KK Silk LI.
> 
> Here are the ingredients:



Yeah that's a no from me too


----------



## Aggie

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> You are absolutely correct @Saludable84 . I noticed this a couple of years ago with the Intense DC. Safflower oil is listed on the site but not on the DC. I've been kind of weary purchasing from her again because of this.
> She proved it with the now Grow Thick DC.



Okay here's the difference with the Grow Thick and the Thick and Rich - the Thick and Rich had a bit of a waxy feeling on my hair while the Grow Thick did not, in fact, it felt like I was using a cleansing conditioner on my hair with the Grow Thick. I will be giving it away.


----------



## Beamodel

Just purchased a denman brush from Amazon. This will be my first time using one.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@MileHighDiva @rileypak
Oh...I had no interest in her (or her products).  Sorry.  

I just happen to be flippin' through the channels.


----------



## MileHighDiva

IDareT'sHair said:


> @MileHighDiva @rileypak
> Oh...I had no interest in her (or her products).  Sorry.
> 
> I just happen to be flippin' through the channels.


I ordered the silk covered rollers. They've been OOS on her website for awhile.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

MileHighDiva said:


> *I ordered the silk covered rollers. They've been OOS on her website for awhile.*


@MileHighDiva
I musta' turnt before they got to those.  I only saw the Flat-Iron thingy.


----------



## MileHighDiva

IDareT'sHair said:


> @MileHighDiva
> I musta' turnt before they got to those.  I only saw the Flat-Iron thingy.


I knew I didn't want that vapor flat-iron, so I went to hsn.com and looked at the ingredients on the LI and bought the rollers.  I couldn't be hostage to that hour long segment.

I'm happy she's expanding her brand etc.,


----------



## IDareT'sHair

MileHighDiva said:


> *I couldn't be hostage to that hour long segment.*



@MileHighDiva
Um...Yeah..


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Okay...So "WHO" Gone Stay Up with Me 2-Night!...

@MileHighDiva @NaturallyATLPCH @rileypak @Saludable84 @Shay72 @CeeLex33 @Aggie

We might catch another Goodt Sale!.....


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> Okay...So "WHO" Gone Stay Up with Me 2-Night!...
> 
> @MileHighDiva @NaturallyATLPCH @rileypak @Saludable84 @Shay72 @CeeLex33 @Aggie
> 
> We might catch another Goodt Sale!.....




If I stay up tonight, I'm just gon head into the third shift to work then


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> *If I stay up tonight, I'm just gon head into the third shift to work then*


@rileypak
Good For You!


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak
> Good For You!



I'll still be in here hanging out though


----------



## Shay72

Saludable84 said:


> Liquid gold is sold out of Whipped Java.
> 
> I blame @IDareT'sHair


Me too


----------



## Golden75

Just grabbed SSI Sugar Peach x2 and Moisture Pro heavy cream.  My cart originally had 9 items  but I talked myself down .
Used HH Soft Coconut Marshmallow.  Good stuff right there.


----------



## Saludable84

IDareT'sHair said:


> Okay...So "WHO" Gone Stay Up with Me 2-Night!...
> 
> @MileHighDiva @NaturallyATLPCH @rileypak @Saludable84 @Shay72 @CeeLex33 @Aggie
> 
> We might catch another Goodt Sale!.....



I'm actually mad I fell asleep last night and couldn't get to Soultanicals in the wee hours. Made it all the way to 11:45pm. 

Had to order at the crack of dawn #huff


----------



## Aggie

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> Well I was a little ticked when she removed the biotin from it because Lord knows these strands need all the thickening agents it can get.
> I'm still upset that it's not fruity anymore a*nd now smells like clean laundry*. .



OMG! Yes! That is exactly what it smells like


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

IDareT'sHair said:


> Okay...So "WHO" Gone Stay Up with Me 2-Night!...
> 
> @MileHighDiva @NaturallyATLPCH @rileypak @Saludable84 @Shay72 @CeeLex33 @Aggie
> 
> We might catch another Goodt Sale!.....


I need to play slumber party. Not going fo refill my diffuser when it runs out cause if I do I'll be sleeping like a baby .


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72 said:


> *Me too*


@Shay72 
I only bought x1.


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> Okay...So "WHO" Gone Stay Up with Me 2-Night!...
> 
> @MileHighDiva @NaturallyATLPCH @rileypak @Saludable84 @Shay72 @CeeLex33 @Aggie
> 
> We might catch another Goodt Sale!.....


Girl @IDareT'sHair, my eyelids are gettin' so heavy right now. It's all I could do to still be up in here postin' even now 
 Beep me if you find a great sale okay


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

How about the UCS melted right into my strands on my dry, dirty hair, made it super easy to detangle. I don't normally prepoo with a DC but since my hair needs some super eggstra TLC, I used up the last bit of UCS I have in this 8 ounce jar.

Makes me want to revisit dry DCing .


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

I'm waiting on ST to restock .


----------



## IDareT'sHair

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> *How about the UCS melted right into my strands on my dry, dirty hair, made it super easy to detangle. I don't normally prepoo with a DC but since my hair needs some super eggstra TLC, I used up the last bit of UCS I have in this 8 ounce jar.  Makes me want to revisit dry DCing *.



@NaturallyATLPCH 
I like a good 'dirty' DC'er.  This sounds good.


----------



## rileypak

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> I'm waiting on ST to restock .



Me too now


----------



## MileHighDiva

I just dentangled and removed sheds with APB Babussa pre-poo. I'm in four Celie braids under a shower [email protected] 

My APB doesn't have any fragrance. I thought it was supposed to smell like pink something or another.


----------



## Shay72

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Shay72
> I only bought x1.


I know  I've been working on catching up on the thread.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

MileHighDiva said:


> I just dentangled and removed sheds with APB Babussa pre-poo. I'm in four Celie braids under a shower cap.
> 
> My APB doesn't have any fragrance. I thought it was supposed to smell like pink something or another.


According to the site it's supposed to smell like Pink Champagne. 
That's why I didn't get it because that fragrance irritates my scalp. 
I'd message her.


----------



## Saludable84

Is Sarenzo having a sale?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Saludable84 
They had a 'recent' Sale on those Wa.x Ta.rts 10 for $30 or 20 for $60.  Code = WAX


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

Saludable84 said:


> Is Sarenzo having a sale?


Nah, they are spending time with their family.


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @NaturallyATLPCH
> I like a good 'dirty' DC'er.  This sounds good.


Sounds soooo goodt to me too


----------



## Shay72

@Saludable84
The different sections on the Sarenzo site has codes. You can buy 7 soaps for $25 using the code:  SOAP.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

IDareT'sHair said:


> *They had a 'recent' Sale on those Wa.x Ta.rts 10 for $30 or 20 for $60.  Code = WAX*


@NaturallyATLPCH 
FYI


----------



## flyygirlll2

I was awake until 3 am. Had ST cart and everything but I couldn't bring myself to buy anything. I have carts open all over the place but I've been hitting the x button. 

I think I'll have to start giving away stuff agian. I was doing well and all organized...... now my closet is overflowing.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@flyygirlll2
......

Get Reorganized!


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

IDareT'sHair said:


> @NaturallyATLPCH
> FYI


Cool. My heart has shifted away from wax to EOs.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

IDareT'sHair said:


> @flyygirlll2
> ......
> 
> Get Reorganized!


Yes baby, get in formation .


----------



## Golden75

Thats my goal for this year, get organized and stay organized.  I'm overflowing over here too.  Couldn't close the closet door. But...I am hoping ST restocks


----------



## Shay72

I got a shipping notice from Liquid Gold today and it's moving.

Finished an oil from Forever Unique Hair Products. Have one more. Local, black owned, woman. I bought them at that natural hair event. I will buy more. 

I'm working on finishing up samples from that hair show too.

I'm thinking I won't buy from NG or SSI. Waiting to see the actual deals from APB before deciding. Also waiting on Cream & Coco but that's about soap.


----------



## Golden75

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> Cool. My heart has shifted away from wax to EOs.



I need to stop playing and hit paynah on my diffuser.  Price dropped on Amazon too. Cart been sitting for a week.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

Golden75 said:


> I need to stop playing and hit paynah on my diffuser.  Price dropped on Amazon too. Cart been sitting or a week.



Gone head and go to Piping Rock since they are having a 30% off sale and order the Harmony and Joy EO blends while you're at it .


----------



## flyygirlll2

@IDareT'sHair @NaturallyATLPCH Lol Yeah I need to get it together. I hate opening the closet now 

DH has the mini fridge in the trunk of his car. He told me he didn't get it for me to store hair products in ........ welp guess what? One or two products will find a home in there


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

@flyygirlll2


----------



## IDareT'sHair

flyygirlll2 said:


> *Lol Yeah I need to get it together. I hate opening the closet now *


@flyygirlll2
Gurl....Get Organized. 

Maybe you need a shelving unit or some colorful tubs or something to make your Product storage somewhat "appealing?"

*cough* I was gone suggest 'swapping' but that landed me with more products than I had already. #notagoodidea


----------



## flyygirlll2

@NaturallyATLPCH I was looking at him as if he forgot who he was talking to


----------



## flyygirlll2

IDareT'sHair said:


> @flyygirlll2
> Gurl....Get Organized.
> 
> Maybe you need a shelving unit or some colorful tubs or something to make your Product storage somewhat "appealing".



I definitely need to do that. When I get the energy, I will look into it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

flyygirlll2 said:


> *I was looking at him as if he forgot who he was talking to *


@flyygirlll2 
I know you were!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

flyygirlll2 said:


> *I definitely need to do that. When I get the energy, I will look into it.*


@flyygirlll2
Yeah.  Wait until you feel up to it.  
Just don't start all that willy-nilly givin' stuff away thang.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

Well the emptiness of my work mini fridge is giving me inspiration.


----------



## flyygirlll2

I received 2 gift certificates from Sarenzo. It's a $1 altogether though... so they could have honestly kept that.


----------



## Shay72

flyygirlll2 said:


> I received 2 gift certificates from Sarenzo. It's a $1 altogether though... so they could have honestly kept that.


Mine is 75 scents.

Blue Roze Beauty posted on their instagram that they're getting rid of old favorites and had a picture of Chai Hair Tea, Chocolate Rose, and Strawberry Hibiscus DC.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@flyygirlll2 
I got a dolla' from them too!

I also got a "Refund" GC for Shipping @ $6.75 to use toward something.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

Shay72 said:


> Mine is 75 scents.
> 
> Blue Roze Beauty posted on their instagram that they're getting rid of old favorites and had a picture of Chai Hair Tea, Chocolate Rose, and Strawberry Hibiscus DC.


See? This is why we need mini fridges because stuff like this makes you hoard.
I know some of y'all have some SSI Banana Brulee stashed away .
I'm mad I never got to try it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72 said:


> Mine is 75 scents.
> 
> *Blue Roze Beauty posted on their instagram that they're getting rid of old favorites and had a picture of Chai Hair Tea, Chocolate Rose,* and Strawberry Hibiscus DC.



@Shay72
These are the only two I'd be "remotely" interested in.

And I think these two went through several reformulations which caused sales to plummet on these two.

Those were two of her most popular items (along with the Pumpkin Hair Whip and Pumpkin Puree) which were also reformulated.


----------



## Aggie

flyygirlll2 said:


> I received 2 gift certificates from Sarenzo. It's a $1 altogether though... so they could have honestly kept that.


 Girl mine is only 75 cents


----------



## flyygirlll2

@IDareT'sHair Yeah I stay giving away stuff lol. One of my friends was asking me  for more products since she thinks I'm the Oprah of hair products.  I gave her 2 bags of products a while back. She said her sister and cousins took most of them.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> See? This is why we need mini fridges because stuff like this makes you hoard.
> *I know some of y'all have some SSI Banana Brulee stashed away *.
> I'm mad I never got to try it.


@NaturallyATLPCH
I had 'some' and was "happily" using it until I found out it was supposedly _"temporarily discontinued"_

According to SSI:  Both the Banana Brulee and the Fortifying had ingredients that SSI have not been able to get. 

So, as to not reformulate either of them, they _temporarily discontinued_ them


----------



## flyygirlll2

Shay72 said:


> Mine is 75 scents.
> 
> Blue Roze Beauty posted on their instagram that they're getting rid of old favorites and had a picture of Chai Hair Tea, Chocolate Rose, and Strawberry Hibiscus DC.



I forgot about BRB. I still have the Chai Hair Tea  unused for like a year


----------



## IDareT'sHair

flyygirlll2 said:


> @IDareT'sHair *Yeah I stay giving away stuff lol. One of my friends was asking me  for more products since she thinks I'm the Oprah of hair products.  I gave her 2 bags of products a while back. She said her sister and cousins took most of them*.


@flyygirlll2
See. 
Please Stop That.....

I'd rather you not "Buy" if you gone do that.  Just Save your Money. 

And then somebody "Cuzzin's & 'Nem" took most of it (not even the person you originally gave them to). Folks you don't even know what they're gettin'.

That just makes me sick.


----------



## flyygirlll2

Aggie said:


> Girl mine is only 75 cents


Lol. I'm not going to lie, I sucked my teeth for a moment  when I saw that.


----------



## Shay72

@IDareT'sHair 
I'm so happy I waited. I've been on that site a million times but never bought anything. I will wait and see what happens. It's captured my attention because she uses ingredients my hair loves and I'm also drawn to unique products. Ones you don't see everywhere. She has quite a few of those.

That's what's missing on this forum. A true comprehensive guide on ingredients and what they do. A few vendors are very good at that. List ingredients and how they help your hair.


----------



## flyygirlll2

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> See? This is why we need mini fridges because stuff like this makes you hoard.
> I know some of y'all have some SSI Banana Brulee stashed away .
> I'm mad I never got to try it.



I'm waiting on DH to stop playin' and get that mini fridge out. I never got to try the Banana Brûlée.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> *See? This is why we need mini fridges because stuff like this makes you hoard.*


@NaturallyATLPCH
I'd like to get a Full Sized Fridge for my Garage.

My Neighbors have one in theirs (for actual food, I'm sure).


----------



## Shay72

IDareT'sHair said:


> @NaturallyATLPCH
> I'd like to get a Full Sized Fridge for my Garage.
> 
> My Neighbors have one in theirs (for actual food, I'm sure).


A lot of people do


----------



## flyygirlll2

IDareT'sHair said:


> @flyygirlll2
> See.
> Please Stop That.....
> 
> I'd rather you not "Buy" if you gone do that.  Just Save your Money.
> 
> And then somebody "Cuzzin's & 'Nem" took most of it (not even the person you originally gave them to). Folks you don't even know what they're gettin'.
> 
> That just makes me sick.



When she told me that, I was like chile . It was all meant for her. She's been having issues with her hair and I try  my best to help with product recommendations. I let her know she needs to use what I give her or else it's pointless.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72 said:


> *I'm so happy I waited. I've been on that site a million times but never bought anything. I will wait and see what happens. It's captured my attention because she uses ingredients my hair loves and I'm also drawn to unique products. Ones you don't see everywhere. She has quite a few of those*.


@Shay72 
Starting out....Everything was Soooooo lovely. Me, Brownie and Curly was killing some BRB. 

The Chai Tea, the Pumpkin Hair Whip & Pumpkin Puree.

She also had a Manuka Honey Conditioner that was great and a lovely ACV and Red Wine Hair Rinse with Resveratrol that was discontinued and replaced with a Coconut something Rinse.

Then she began to go through a series of changes and reformulations.....


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72 said:


> *A lot of people do*


@Shay72 
IKR.  I'd love to get one. 

*Fab* had talked me out of it and told me I only needed a Fridge like from May until about Sept.

I miss alla'them.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75 said:


> *Thats my goal for this year, get organized and stay organized.  I'm overflowing over here too.  Couldn't close the closet door. But...I am hoping ST restocks *


@Golden75 
Well, while we're ALL on this Low/No Buy.....Folks can work on getting organized right?????


----------



## IDareT'sHair

flyygirlll2 said:


> *When she told me that, I was like chile . It was all meant for her. She's been having issues with her hair and I try  my best to help with product recommendations. I let her know she needs to use what I give her or else it's pointless.*


@flyygirlll2
I'd rather see you swap with someone here on LHCF than to give it away and then she give it all to Pookie'nem.....

Them your Coins!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Okay....So while we're ALL on this No/Low Buy.....We can ALL use the time and a Brand New Year to get Organized

@NaturallyATLPCH @rileypak @flyygirlll2 @CeeLex33 @flyygirlll2 @Shay72 @Golden75 @Aggie @Saludable84 @BrownBetty @MileHighDiva @divachyk  (when you are home), @shawnyblazes @Beamodel (you're always "good") @curlyhersheygirl (Lawd Curly....I been down in the Basement wid chuuuuuu)


----------



## flyygirlll2

@IDareT'sHair You're right. This is why I need to get it together and stay organized.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

IDareT'sHair said:


> Okay....So while we're ALL on this No/Low Buy.....We can ALL use the time and a Brand New Year to get Organized
> 
> @NaturallyATLPCH @rileypak @flyygirlll2 @CeeLex33 @flyygirlll2 @Shay72 @Golden75 @Aggie @Saludable84 @BrownBetty @MileHighDiva @divachyk  (when you are home), @shawnyblazes @Beamodel (you're always "good") @curlyhersheygirl (Lawd Curly....I been down in the Basement wid chuuuuuu)


I am proud to say that my stash fits in my 3 plastic container drawer. Got a few products in the fridge.
I had to downsize two years ago when I let sis move into my spot when she was going through her ordeal and I moved with pops. I get tired of him making slick remarks about my packages so that sort of limits me too lol...
Now when I move back on my own in a year or so? I'll have a room dedicated to products again lololol...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

flyygirlll2 said:


> *You're right. This is why I need to get it together and stay organized.*


@flyygirlll2
Yeah Girl.  At least, if you had a 'swap buddy' here, you know that the folks were actually gone use and appreciate the stuff. 

Lawd....that would 'tick' me all the way off, to know that I was taking a 'genuine' interest in a Friend's Hair and she gave all my products to some "random" folks.  

I may be a PJ and errthang like that, but I works Harrrrrrrd for my coins!


----------



## CeeLex33

@IDareT'sHair 

Pssst- Cream and Coco's BF leftover sale should be tomorrow at noon...


----------



## Saludable84

@IDareT'sHair my stash has been organized for a couple weeks now. 

Everything dated, organized by type and use, and under the bed is clear for (hopefully) this weeks purchases. Mini fridge is full unless I take some actual food outta there 

Btw @flyygirlll2 my mini fridge is actually DH's. I'm thinking of making space in my regular closet now


----------



## IDareT'sHair

CeeLex33 said:


> *Pssst- Cream and Coco's BF leftover sale should be tomorrow at noon...*


@CeeLex33
You was 'pose to pm me with this vital info.

Thanks Girl.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Saludable84 said:


> *my stash has been organized for a couple weeks now.  Everything dated, organized by type and use, and under the bed is clear for (hopefully) this weeks purchases. Mini fridge is full unless I take some actual food outta there*


@Saludable84 
That Nice!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> *I am proud to say that my stash fits in my 3 plastic container drawer. Got a few products in the fridge.*
> 
> *Now when I move back on my own in a year or so? I'll have a a room dedicated to products again lololol...*


@NaturallyATLPCH
That's great news!
I know you will!  I think @Shay72 has a Beauty Room!


----------



## CeeLex33

IDareT'sHair said:


> @CeeLex33
> You was 'pose to pm me with this vital info.
> Thanks Girl.



LMBO WHOOPS! Must be fever brain hahahahaha


----------



## IDareT'sHair

CeeLex33 said:


> *WHOOPS! *


@CeeLex33


----------



## rileypak

Well alright now 
Hopefully some good stuff is left over at C&C


----------



## flyygirlll2

@IDareT'sHair She's the only one that's done that. The products I've given to my coworkers; they've used them on themselves and their daughters and were very thankful because when they looked up info on the products and ect... They saw the cost of it all. I'll still help but I now know my limit. 

@Saludable84 I need to do that too. I need to do a spreadsheet but just thinking about it gives me a headache. That mini fridge belongs to my DH too but that ain't gonna stop anything though


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> *Well alright now *
> *Hopefully some good stuff is left over at C&C*


@rileypak
Hmph....

None of Ya'll bet not beat me to it! 

@CeeLex33


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak
> Hmph....
> 
> None of Ya'll bet not beat me to it! @CeeLex33





I'm just there for Martini Mist


----------



## MileHighDiva

@IDareT'sHair @Shay72 
Why on earth would she discontinue Chai Hair Tea? I didn't know she had reformulated it 

I hope the two I re-uped on are comparable to the one I already have.

I'm glad I went ahead and ordered a back-up of ST Molasses, last night.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

flyygirlll2 said:


> *She's the only one that's done that. The products I've given to my coworkers; they've used them on themselves and their daughters and were very thankful because when they looked up info on the products and ect... They saw the cost of it all. I'll still help but I now know my limit.*


@flyygirlll2
I think _Organization_ will take alot of the "Angst" out of your PJ-ism.


----------



## flyygirlll2

@rileypak What's good about the mist? The stuff I got smell great. Only issue I have is that long arse shipping she had during the BF sale.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

flyygirlll2 said:


> *The stuff I got smell great. Only issue I have is that long arse shipping she had during the BF sale.*


@flyygirlll2 
I think mine was the very last one, because I kept emailing them complaining.


----------



## rileypak

flyygirlll2 said:


> @rileypak What's good about the mist? The stuff I got smell great. Only issue I have is that long arse shipping she had during the BF sale.



I've been using the mist as a body spray. I smell goodt for almost half the day with only two sprays


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@rileypak 
I can't wait to see what their offerings are?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

flyygirlll2 said:


> *The stuff I got smell great.*



@flyygirlll2
So does mine!

Regardless of the container.


----------



## BrownBetty

Heeeeey Ladies!

I bought two slap caps.

I ordered 2 bookshelves the company said they delivered 2 boxes but I only got 1.  I have to call them in the AM.  They are messing with my hair org plan.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

BrownBetty said:


> *I ordered 2 bookshelves the company said they delivered 2 boxes but I only got 1.  I have to call them in the AM.  They are messing with my hair org plan.*


@BrownBetty
Ooooo Gurl!
I hate when stuff like that happens!

What colors did you get your Slaps in?


----------



## BrownBetty

IDareT'sHair said:


> @BrownBetty
> Ooooo Gurl!
> I hate when stuff like that happens!
> 
> What colors did you get your Slaps in?


 I want to fight them!

I got a black and grey!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

BrownBetty said:


> *I got a black and grey!*


@BrownBetty
That's what I got too!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

OT:  Naturelle Grow's 30% Discount Code = NEWYEAR17 is currently working!


----------



## flyygirlll2

@BrownBetty That would irk the heck out of me. Hope you get it sorted out. I wanted another SLAP but $8 for shipping had me hitting the x button.

@IDareT'sHair Yes the scents are fab. Girl, I was SMH when I read that they really put it in a container.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

flyygirlll2 said:


> *I was SMH when I read that they really put it in a container.*


@flyygirlll2
Sometimes for lunch, I'll get this Ka.le Sal.ad at a local Del.i close to my job and it's the exact same containers they use.

I got: Cranberry Cookie, Snickerdoodle, Sugar Plum Fairy or some Christ-masy name like that and they all smell


----------



## flyygirlll2

IDareT'sHair said:


> OT:  Naturelle Grow's 30% Discount Code = NEWYEAR17 is currently working!



I'm most likely going to pass on this sale. I already have a 16 oz HB DC in the fridge. That's the only DC so far from her line that works  for my hair. I might grab something from APB NY sale though.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

flyygirlll2 said:


> *I'm most likely going to pass on this sale. I already have a 16 oz HB DC in the fridge. That's the only DC so far from her line that works  for my hair*.


@flyygirlll2 
I like Herbal Blends too!

I have a mock cart for both.  But I may or may not buy both.


----------



## flyygirlll2

IDareT'sHair said:


> @flyygirlll2
> Sometimes for lunch, I'll get this Ka.le Sal.ad at a local Del.i close to my job and it's the exact same containers they use.
> 
> I got: Cranberry Cookie, Snickerdoodle, Sugar Plum Fairy or some Christ-masy name like that and they all smell


I guess they really were trying to get that stuff out of the kitchen quick 

I have the Sugar Plum and I don't remember the other scents off the top of my head but I like all of them.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@flyygirlll2
I threw them in the Fridge and never looked at them again. 

I know I said I was gone transfer them to another container, but never did.


----------



## flyygirlll2

IDareT'sHair said:


> @flyygirlll2
> I threw them in the Fridge and never looked at them again.
> 
> I know I said I was gone transfer them to another container, but never did.


I pretty much smelled them and threw them in the closet.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

flyygirlll2 said:


> *I pretty much smelled them and threw them in the closet.*


@flyygirlll2
You sound like me! I did the same exact thing (except for Fridge vs Closet).

We need to get a grip.  I'm determined to do better.


----------



## flyygirlll2

I got one of the Black Tea infused oils as well. I might use it either tommorow or the next day when I do my hair. I'm planning on doing a henna gloss.


----------



## flyygirlll2

IDareT'sHair said:


> @flyygirlll2
> You sound like me! I did the same exact thing (except for Fridge vs Closet).
> 
> We need to get a grip.  I'm determined to do better.



Girl, I have to smell stuff first to see what's up 

Yes we do   That's one of my goals for the new year.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

flyygirlll2 said:


> *I got one of the Black Tea infused oils as well. I might use it either tommorow or the next day when I do my hair. I'm planning on doing a henna gloss*.


@flyygirlll2
I looked at that one, but didn't get it. But  I got x2 Coffee one(s), I think, on a swap.

I took my Henna out too.  May try to keep it on most of the day on Saturday (or as long as I can stand it)


----------



## flyygirlll2

I have to figure out what DC I'm going to use for wash day


----------



## IDareT'sHair

flyygirlll2 said:


> Girl, I have to smell stuff first to see what's up
> 
> *Yes we do   That's one of my goals for the new year.*



@flyygirlll2
Agreed!

We will.

We shole need to!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

flyygirlll2 said:


> *I have to figure out what DC I'm going to use for wash day *


@flyygirlll2
Me Too!

But I might pull out that Alikay Avocado.  Especially since @Aggie gave it such a bad review.

Did you ever end up trying Le Moku?  I swapped most of mine with other posters.

I think I may have x1 more left.


----------



## flyygirlll2

IDareT'sHair said:


> @flyygirlll2
> I looked at that one, but didn't get it. But  I got x2 Coffee one(s), I think, on a swap.
> 
> I took my Henna out too.  May try to keep it on most of the day on Saturday (or as long as I can stand it)



I bought a couple of Henna Indigo Gloss bars from LuvSkinHair (Etsy). The vendor is nice, they were unavailable so I contacted her and she told me she was out of ingredients but would email me to let me know once it was relisted which she did. Works nicely on my hair. This time I'll be using the Red Raj from Henna Sooq just to get a little color.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@flyygirlll2
*cough*

I see my Sarenzo is finally moving.

After I convo'ed them to see if it _actually_ shipped.

It says it will be delivered Tuesday, but hopefully, I'll get it Saturday.


----------



## flyygirlll2

IDareT'sHair said:


> @flyygirlll2
> Me Too!
> 
> But I might pull out that Alikay Avocado.  Especially since @Aggie gave it such a bad review.
> 
> Did you ever end up trying Le Moku?  I swapped most of mine with other posters.
> 
> I think I may have x1 more left.



I haven't tried it yet. I was thinking of pulling out Bobeam this time since I don't think it has protein in it. Since I'd be using Henna, I'd prefer to use a DC without protein as a follow up.


----------



## flyygirlll2

IDareT'sHair said:


> @flyygirlll2
> *cough* I see my Sarenzo is finally moving, after I convo'ed them to see if it _actually_ shipped.



Hate that  having to contact folks to see what's the hold up. It's been a minute since I hit them up. I still have some bath/hair stuff from the last sale in my closet. Of course I opened them to smell and KIM lol.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

flyygirlll2 said:


> *I was thinking of pulling out Bobeam this time since I don't think it has protein in it. Since I'd be using Henna, I'd prefer to use a DC without protein as a follow up.*


@flyygirlll2
Yeah, this has been reconsidering my Alikay choice unless I push the Hendigo back to the following weekend.

BoBeam sounds like a great choice for a follow up.  Also, KBB and DB's Conditioning Mask always does me right w/Moisture.

I could actually pull out APB's UCS.  That's exactly what I should do.  So I can try it out.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

flyygirlll2 said:


> *Hate that  having to contact folks to see what's the hold up. It's been a minute since I hit them up*. I still have some bath/hair stuff from the last sale in my closet.* Of course I opened them to smell and KIM lol.*


@flyygirlll2
So Do I. #irritating.

It's just the W.ax T.arts for my H-ome Fra-grance.  I've been burning them every night.

Those W.a.x T.a.r.t.s work great & smell wonderful.


----------



## flyygirlll2

@IDareT'sHair Dang, I forgot I have a 16 oz of DB  (#PJissues101)  
APB's UCS is good too.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

flyygirlll2 said:


> *Dang, I forgot I have a 16 oz of DB  (#PJissues101)
> APB's UCS is good too*.


@flyygirlll2
Yeah, I have x4 of these and have never tried them.  Trying them after Hendigo will be a good research project.

I have the DB Pumpkin too.  But I'm talmbout the DB Deep Conditioning Hair Mask.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@flyygirlll2
I still need to try NurCreations Green Tea & Matcha.  I need to get to x1 of those early 2017.

Lemme go pull out a UCS.


----------



## flyygirlll2

IDareT'sHair said:


> @flyygirlll2
> So Do I. #irritating.
> 
> It's just the W.ax T.arts for my H-ome Fra-grance.  I've been burning them every night.
> 
> Those W.a.x T.a.r.t.s work great & smell wonderful.



Hmmmm....I don't think I have those. Maybe I might look into that now


----------



## flyygirlll2

IDareT'sHair said:


> @flyygirlll2
> Yeah, I have x4 of these and have never tried them.  Trying them after Hendigo will be a good research project.
> 
> I have the DB Pumpkin too.  But I'm talmbout the DB Deep Conditioning Hair Mask.


Oh ok. I only have the Pumpkin which worked great on my hair the last time I used it. Did she reformulate the Pumpkin one? I thought I read about it on here.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

flyygirlll2 said:


> *Hmmmm....I don't think I have those. Maybe I might look into that now *


@flyygirlll2 
Gurl...them thangs will have your crib so delightfully-delicious smelling!  

They are x1000% better than their Oils (Ho.me Fra.grance)

I told a friend of mine about them.  She ordered x10 and told me not to buy any because she was gone give me some of hers.  

She & I have a different in scent-appeal, so I still ended up ordering my own.

I'll see what she has tho'.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

flyygirlll2 said:


> *Oh ok. I only have the Pumpkin which worked great on my hair the last time I used it. Did she reformulate the Pumpkin one? I thought I read about it on here.*


@flyygirlll2
Folks were discussing a 'discrepancy' on her Label.  I think she stated she did not change the formulation.  If I remember that whole conversation correctly?

I still have x1 (maybe x2) 16oz back ups of the Pumpkin.

Yeah, the Deep Conditioning Hair Mask is an entirely different product from the Pumpkin one.


----------



## flyygirlll2

IDareT'sHair said:


> @flyygirlll2
> Gurl...them thangs will have your crib so delightfully-delicious smelling!
> 
> They are x1000% better than their Oils (Ho.me Fra.grance)
> 
> I told a friend of mine about them.  She ordered x10 and told me not to buy any because she was gone give me some of hers.
> 
> She & I have a different in scent-appeal, so I still ended up ordering my own.
> 
> I'll see what she has tho'.



Sounds nice. I'm a sucker for things that smell good.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@flyygirlll2
I consider the Deep Conditioning Hair Mask to be one of my HG Moisturizing DC'er along with KBB Luscious Locs Hair Mask, Curl Junkie's Curl Rehab, BM Bee-U-Ti-Ful, Afroveda's Ashlii Amala and HV's Sitrinillah.

These are some of my Favorite Moisturizing DC'ers.


----------



## flyygirlll2

IDareT'sHair said:


> @flyygirlll2
> Folks were discussing a 'discrepancy' on her Label.  I think she stated she did not change the formulation.  If I remember that whole conversation correctly?
> 
> I still have x1 (maybe x2) 16oz back ups of the Pumpkin.
> 
> Yeah, the Deep Conditioning Hair Mask is an entirely different product from the Pumpkin one.



Hmmm well that's unfortunate if it has been reformulated. This is one of my biggest gripes I have with vendors. I need more mouisture based DC's because I'm good when it comes to the protein/strengthening ones.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

IDareT'sHair said:


> @flyygirlll2
> Yeah, I have x4 of these and have never tried them.  Trying them after Hendigo will be a good research project.
> 
> I have the DB Pumpkin too.  But I'm talmbout the DB Deep Conditioning Hair Mask.


My hair laughed at that UCS after my last henna treatment. It's working great as this dry hair prepoo though, hair is uber soft.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> *My hair laughed at that UCS after my last henna treatment. It's working great as this dry hair prepoo though, hair is uber soft.*


@NaturallyATLPCH
Oh No!  I'd better think of something else!  A Plan B.

That dry hair DC'ing Treatment sounds goodt. 

I may try this Regi out.


----------



## flyygirlll2

@IDareT'sHair I didn't like the Curl Rehab for my hair unfortunately. I know others rave about it. I forgot about HV Stirinillah. I have half a jar of it left.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

IDareT'sHair said:


> @NaturallyATLPCH
> Oh No!  I'd better think of something else!  A Plan B.
> 
> That dry hair DC'ing Treatment sounds goodt.
> 
> I may try this Regi out.


I would put it on a small section. But then again, your hair might like it.
Funny thing is, the UCS worked great after a standard protein treatment.


----------



## flyygirlll2

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> My hair laughed at that UCS after my last henna treatment. It's working great as this dry hair prepoo though, hair is uber soft.


Even though I like UCS and think it's good, I agree that it was just ok the last time I used it after a protein treatment. I felt that my hair needed more mouisture.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

flyygirlll2 said:


> Even though I like UCS and think it's good, I agree that it was just ok the last time I used it after a protein treatment. I felt that my hair needed more mouisture.


Yes to this. My hair felt the same way.


----------



## flyygirlll2

I will only use the Ayurvedic Mask as a pre-poo next time because my hair felt so dry that week I used it. It certainly is good for strengthening the hair.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

flyygirlll2 said:


> I will only use the Ayurvedic Mask as a pre-poo next time because my hair felt so dry that week I used it. It certainly is good for strengthening the hair.


I actually wanted to use the Ayurvedic mud mask as my prepoo but it's in my fridge at work lol...it would've been nice to use over this holiday break since it's scented in Berry Balsam.


----------



## flyygirlll2

I really need to do an inventory list. Now I'm thinking about products I already have in my stash but forget about. I have APB Lemon Detox Mask that is still unopened. I also have the Donna Marie Hair Whip and Curl Cream unopened too amongst a lonnnnnng list of other products..... Lordt


----------



## flyygirlll2

@NaturallyATLPCH I was looking at that scent. What does it smell like?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@NaturallyATLPCH @flyygirlll2
Well in that case....I better pull out KBB's Luscious Locs Hair Mask.

Thanks Ladies!


----------



## flyygirlll2

IDareT'sHair said:


> @NaturallyATLPCH @flyygirlll2
> Well in that case....I better pull out KBB's Luscious Locs Hair Mask.
> 
> Thanks Ladies!



I was looking at this on CM. So, this is just an all around mouisture based DC?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@flyygirlll2
Yep.  Moisture on Steroids.

I know a lot of folks think it's overrated because of the price.

I know they also sell it at Target now.  It went from a Jar to a Tube.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

IDareT'sHair said:


> @flyygirlll2
> Yep.  Moisture on Steroids.
> 
> I know a lot of folks think it's overrated because of the price.
> 
> I know they also sell it at Target now.  It went from a Jar to a Tube.


You know as much as people raved about this KBB mask I never tried it.
I need to quit playing and get some Jessicurl DC for post henna treatments. Best.Moisture.DC.Ever. It was my first love before PJism set in.
I just hate it's in a durn bottle now . I want the jar back.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

flyygirlll2 said:


> @NaturallyATLPCH I was looking at that scent. What does it smell like?


It smells like a Christmas tree with a berry scent. Kind of hard to describe but I like the scent.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> *You know as much as people raved about this KBB mask I never tried it.
> I need to quit playing and get some Jessicurl DC for post henna treatments. Best.Moisture.DC.Ever. It was my first love before PJism set in.
> I just hate it's in a durn bottle now . I want the jar back.*


@NaturallyATLPCH
I have JCurl's Deep Treatment DC'er thanks to Hattache Jr. #loveit

Oh KBB Luscious Locs is wonderful too.  I see Target has it for $22.99.

I can't beweave you never tried it.

JC and KBB boff need to go back to Jars.

And @flyygirlll2 made a good point.  This would have been a good buy on CM's Sale.


----------



## flyygirlll2

IDareT'sHair said:


> @flyygirlll2
> Yep.  Moisture on Steroids.
> 
> I know a lot of folks think it's overrated because of the price.
> 
> I know they also sell it at Target now.  It went from a Jar to a Tube.



Yeah it is pricey. I live close to  2 Target stores and neither have some of the products that I see folks talking about on here. The ones here mainly carry CRN, SM, and Oyin for the most part.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

IDareT'sHair said:


> @NaturallyATLPCH
> I have JCurl's Deep Treatment DC'er thanks to Hattache Jr. #loveit
> 
> Oh KBB Luscious Locs is wonderful too.  I see Target has it for $22.99.
> 
> I can't beweave you never tried it.
> 
> JC and KBB boff need to go back to Jars.
> 
> And @flyygirlll2 made a good point.  This would have been a good buy on CM's Sale.


Yeah that price...I was like, no .


----------



## flyygirlll2

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> It smells like a Christmas tree with a berry scent. Kind of hard to describe but I like the scent.



Sounds interesting  berry scents can be hit or miss for me but I may  try this one.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> *Yeah that price...I was like, no *.


@NaturallyATLPCH 
KBB..that's some good stuff right there.

So is JessiCurl's Deep Treatment.  I would also consider this one of my Moisturizing HG's.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Hmph.  Ain't nobody runnin' up in here with No Sale info tonight?


----------



## flyygirlll2

IDareT'sHair said:


> Hmph.  Ain't nobody runnin' up in here with No Sale info tonight?



I checked my email but I don't see anything yet. Let me mosey on over to IG/Facebook to see what's up


----------



## flyygirlll2

Meh... Nothing there either. Well,  I'm going to call it a night ladies. I feel nauseous and I have a headache .


----------



## CeeLex33

flyygirlll2 said:


> Meh... Nothing there either. Well,  I'm going to call it a night ladies. I feel nauseous and I have a headache .



Oh no, I hope you feel better!


----------



## Shay72

flyygirlll2 said:


> I bought a couple of Henna Indigo Gloss bars from LuvSkinHair (Etsy). The vendor is nice, they were unavailable so I contacted her and she told me she was out of ingredients but would email me to let me know once it was relisted which she did. Works nicely on my hair. This time I'll be using the Red Raj from Henna Sooq just to get a little color.


Oh let me go look at this vendor.


----------



## Shay72

Shay72 said:


> Oh let me go look at this vendor.


Yep I figured she would have a cassia gloss. I'm probably going to buy a few.


----------



## divachyk

My Sarenzo gift certificate is 25 cents! 

Currently, I don't have the energy to inventory the stash. Tried it, got about 70% done and tapped out. I then took pictures so I could quickly scan what I have in case a sale hits while away and I decide to buy.  I made the mistake of hitting paynah on the road and ended up with some HairVeda duplicates that I could have done without. My goal is to get my spreadsheet current again though. At least my products are organized.


----------



## rileypak

@flyygirlll2
How many cubes come per order from that LuvSkinHair vendor? Or is it one for one? I'm interested in the cassia bars but they're only 1 ounce each so I'd have to buy at least 4 bars for one use...


----------



## Saludable84

@Shay72 luvskinhair is my new favorite vendor on Etsy. She's quick and nice. I favorited a few of her items. 

@flyygirlll2 i had the DB PSC with an incorrect label but it was not reformulated and when I ordered another jar the label was fixed. 

I'm going to order this diffuser now.


----------



## rileypak

Saludable84 said:


> I'm going to order this diffuser now.


----------



## rileypak

@flyygirlll2 
Nevermind. Price seems to be on par for gloss bars


----------



## flyygirlll2

rileypak said:


> @flyygirlll2
> How many cubes come per order from that LuvSkinHair vendor? Or is it one for one? I'm interested in the cassia bars but they're only 1 ounce each so I'd have to buy at least 4 bars for one use...



I ordered 3 cubes the first time and used like 2 on my hair. I used it on dry hair thinking it would suffice, of course afterwards I stood there looking in the mirror like damm.... I should have just used all 3! 

I recently ordered 5 more.


----------



## rileypak

flyygirlll2 said:


> I ordered 3 cubes the first time and used like 2 on my hair. I used it on dry hair thinking it would suffice, of course afterwards I stood there looking in the mirror like damm.... *I should have just used all 3! *
> 
> I recently ordered 5 more.



That's what I'm afraid of 
I plan to use the HennaSooq bar today so I'm hoping one bar mixed with some coconut milk will suffice for my whole head.


----------



## flyygirlll2

@Shay72 I was looking at the Cassia  Gloss bars as well. She's been very nice and responsive. 

@Saludable84 Oh ok. Well that's good to know that it wasn't the case cause reformulations suck.


----------



## flyygirlll2

rileypak said:


> That's what I'm afraid of
> I plan to use the HennaSooq bar today so I'm hoping one bar mixed with some coconut milk will suffice for my whole head.



Per the instructions for the bars she has,  all you need to add is water which is what I did. In retrospect, I should have used coconut milk instead because my hair is not set up for just 2/3 bars.


----------



## Shay72

rileypak said:


> That's what I'm afraid of
> I plan to use the HennaSooq bar today so I'm hoping one bar mixed with some coconut milk will suffice for my whole head.


Oh yeah, I have a can of coconut milk. Need to add that to the spreadsheet. Will buy 2-3 the next time my lazy tail goes to the grocery store or shoot I'll probably go to Family Dollar before that. They may have them there.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Shay72 
Hey Girl!

I see the Inventory-ing is going strong.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

Ship ship from Piping Rock. I'm sure there will be one more order placed before the sale ends .


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

And HELLO LADIES! About to tackle this head, I haven't washed since last Sunday .


----------



## rileypak

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> And HELLO LADIES! About to tackle this head, I haven't washed since last Sunday .



Good luck! 
It's been three weeks for me   
I'm leaving work early today just so I can get started on it


----------



## CeeLex33

Hey Ladies! 
I plan on updating storage and doing inventory after work today since I didn't get to it earlier this week.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

rileypak said:


> Good luck!
> It's been three weeks for me
> I'm leaving work early today just so I can get started on it


Yeah I had to break on down since I'm getting crochets later.
This Naturale Grow Bamboo (using it as a light protein treatment) started foaming when I put it in. I'm trying to make it work, but I think I'm going to use her stuff to cowash with then not repurchase. The only online vendor I will be purchasing from next year looks like APB.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

CeeLex33 said:


> *Hey Ladies!
> I plan on updating storage and doing inventory after work today since I didn't get to it earlier this week*.


@CeeLex33 


Um...So...Good Luck With That!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Just checked out  *that's all i'm sayin'


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@NaturallyATLPCH

Did you say "Foaming?"


----------



## MileHighDiva

IDareT'sHair said:


> Just checked out  *that's all i'm sayin'


From where? What did you get?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@rileypak 
I saw your Martini Mists!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

MileHighDiva said:


> *From where? What did you get?*


@MileHighDiva 
C&C.  I got a couple Cotton Clouds and some Tinctures.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

IDareT'sHair said:


> @NaturallyATLPCH
> 
> Did you say "Foaming?"


Yes girl. FOAMING.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> *Yes girl. FOAMING.*


@NaturallyATLPCH 
What is that about?

I have a 16oz Jar of this.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Shay72 
Check C&C for your Soaps!


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak
> I saw your Martini Mists!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Sarenzo's Banana Walnut Cake smells

I think someone had mentioned this before.


----------



## Saludable84

I got some C&C tincture is Sweet Potato and Marshmallow. 

Guess I'll wait for them to come in nutcracker containers


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Saludable84 said:


> *Guess I'll wait for them to come in nutcracker containers *


@Saludable84
Hopefully, by now they've restocked their Jars & Bottles and "stuff"...Especially since they're having this "Sale"


----------



## Saludable84

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Saludable84
> Hopefully, by now they've restocked their Jars & Bottles and "stuff"...Especially since they're having this "Sale"



Well I'm expecting a wait and I'm hoping they restocked, but after your issue, I'm just here for the product. 

And I paid with pay.pal just in case


----------



## Saludable84

I check my tracking and my ST says delivered. I go to my mailbox and i have two slips. 

I look online and it says left with neighbor. I check the slips and it says to pick up from the PO. 

I'm about to call the PO and let them know I don't comprehend bird logic and their workers need to get it all the way together.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

IDareT'sHair said:


> @NaturallyATLPCH
> What is that about?
> 
> I have a 16oz Jar of this.


Maybe I should've applied it on damp or almost dry hair like I did last time. There were some dripping wet sections that I applied it to and I got a Lil cowash foam while doing so.
I can't really see this in my regimen in the future anyway.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My Haitian Black Castor Oil shipped.


----------



## MileHighDiva

So, y'all cleared out all the frosted sugar plum tinctures...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@MileHighDiva
I only got x1

I think a lot of folks were waiting on this Sale.


----------



## CeeLex33

I wanted one too but it got snatched from my cart boooo!


----------



## Saludable84

MileHighDiva said:


> So, y'all cleared out all the frosted sugar plum tinctures...





CeeLex33 said:


> I wanted one too but it got snatched from my cart boooo!





IDareT'sHair said:


> @MileHighDiva
> I only got x1
> 
> I think a lot of folks were waiting on this Sale.





I didn't get that scent but I did order at 12:16pm. And a bit of stuff was already OOS when I got there.


----------



## CeeLex33

I grabbed a few of the Martini Mists and Black Soap Shower Syrups. I know alot of folks were waiting for the sale so it all went FAST.


----------



## Saludable84

CeeLex33 said:


> I grabbed a few of the Martini Mists and Black Soap Shower Syrups. I know alot of folks were waiting for the sale so it all went FAST.



She wasn't on my BF list, but I was waiting to try her tinctures. I hate her shipping cost but the prices were to nice to pass up.


----------



## Beamodel

I got a shipping notice from my soultanicals purchase I made yesterday.


----------



## divachyk

Still waiting on ship ship from Blue Roze.


----------



## Saludable84

Sarenzo just sent me an email about a weekend sale. 

Ship ship from Cream and Coco


----------



## MileHighDiva

I guess the "Universe" is trying to tell me something.  Njoy's code will not work for me.  Been wanting to try the charcoal purifying poo for along time.

@NaturallyATLPCH 
I pulled the trigger on a diffuser from [email protected] and EO blends from PR. I got two each of calming, joy and harmony.

I hope I enjoy it!


----------



## rileypak

MileHighDiva said:


> .
> 
> @NaturallyATLPCH
> I pulled the trigger on a diffuser from [email protected] and EO blends from PR. I got two each of calming, joy and harmony.
> 
> I hope I enjoy it!


----------



## Golden75

@MileHighDiva @NaturallyATLPCH do you mind sharing which diffuser you purchased? Thanks!

Ship ship from SSI received yesterday.

Bout to look at some bone combs from hairsense, stalk ST, and look for these 7 lost "A Different World" Episodes


----------



## Beamodel

Beamodel said:


> I got a shipping notice from my soultanicals purchase I made yesterday.



I forgot to add, it actually shipped and is moving


----------



## Beamodel

My denman brush shipped too.


----------



## Golden75

Well I think that article was wrong.  Ain't no lost eps on Net.flix


----------



## MileHighDiva

@Golden75 
I got this one. Also, there's a $10 off new customer coupon code for PR if you google it.


----------



## Golden75

MileHighDiva said:


> @Golden75
> I got this one. Also, there's a $10 off new customer coupon code for PR if you google it.



Thanks for both!  I forgot about that coupon code.


----------



## MileHighDiva

@rileypak 
Which diffuser did you go with?


----------



## divachyk

I got the USPS clerk on SLAPs. Today we talked hair turbans. It's a joy to go in the post office now.


----------



## Saludable84

divachyk said:


> I got the USPS clerk on SLAPs. Today we talked hair turbans. It's a joy to go in the post office now.



Mine was lucky for the bulletproof glass today.


----------



## Golden75

Saludable84 said:


> Mine was lucky for the bulletproof glass today.



Oh my!


----------



## Golden75

So I got this for my bedroom and this for living room/kitchen. Thanks again @MileHighDiva

Now to PR


----------



## rileypak

MileHighDiva said:


> @rileypak
> Which diffuser did you go with?



I got this one. It dropped in price the other day so I went ahead and grabbed it.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

This is the one I have for my bedroom. I'm looking to get one for the living room soon but since I'm in my bedroom 99.99% of the time, there's no urgency lol @Golden75 .


----------



## Golden75

Thanks @rileypak I didn't see that one. @NaturallyATLPCH thanks, I got the same style,  different brand (I think).  

But dis PR cart is getting out of hand


----------



## rileypak

Golden75 said:


> But dis PR cart is getting out of hand



Ooooh I know mine did


----------



## MileHighDiva

@rileypak @NaturallyATLPCH @Golden75 

The wood grain and the black matte look nice,


----------



## Golden75

rileypak said:


> Ooooh I know mine did


I decided to scale it back, but this stupid item won't come out my cart!

ETA: Got it out. remove button wouldn't work so I change qty to 0.  $80 cart now around $40


----------



## rileypak

If I like it enough, I'll grab this one for my living room


----------



## Saludable84

MileHighDiva said:


> @rileypak @NaturallyATLPCH @Golden75
> 
> The wood grain and the black matte look nice,



I believe that's the one I purchased.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ship Ship w/Tracking #'s from C&C.


----------



## MileHighDiva

Golden75 said:


> I decided to scale it back, but this stupid item won't come out my cart!
> 
> ETA: Got it out. remove button wouldn't work so I change qty to 0.  $80 cart now around $40


What all did you get from PR? @Golden75


----------



## Golden75

Got 2 Joy & harmony, a sweet orange, detox oil.  I really reworked that cart


----------



## Golden75

rileypak said:


> If I like it enough, I'll grab this one for my living room



I liked that one too


----------



## Saludable84

Oh, Sarenzo sent me a $4 GC, but when I went to use it, it claims it's expired. I'll email them on Tuesday.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

Yes @Golden75 it is very easy for your PR cart to get out of control.
My first PR order I had to scale down a lot because the EOs were buy 1 get 1 free .
I had to make some life changing decisions to get it down to something reasonable and remember I had bills to pay .


----------



## Golden75

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> Yes @Golden75 it is very easy for your PR cart to get out of control.
> My first PR order I had to scale down a lot because the EOs were buy 1 get 1 free .
> I had to make some life changing decisions to get it down to something reasonable and remember I had bills to pay .


Yup me too.  Plus I didn't want to spend so much knowing I'm trying to hit up ST.

Oh and I bought 3 bone combs from hair.sense earlier.


----------



## divachyk

That made me laugh so hard so thank you @Saludable84


----------



## Saludable84

Morning All


----------



## Shay72

I'm thinking I might invest in a slap cap or two. I be roughing it. At my new house my mailbox is at the end of the walk. I'm used to just going on the screened in porch and reaching around to the mail box. I'm all exposed when I get my packages off the porch too because this one isn't screened in. Also because my mailman likes to knock on the door and hand you packages if he sees you're home he's seen some things . Good looking black man. And lastly my laundry room is attached to the back of the  house so I have to go out my back door to use it. My BF might appreciate them too. He never says anything but I be looking special .


----------



## rileypak

Morning everyone


----------



## Golden75

Good morning!


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Good morning ladies!


----------



## Shay72

Okay Slap Caps are 50% off right now but $8.99 for shipping, no ma'am .

Gray, black, walnut, and mauve are 50% off.


----------



## flyygirlll2

Morning Ladies!

@Shay72 That's the only thing stopping me from hitting paynah on the SLAPS. I already have one in black and wanted 2 other colors but I think that shipping is ridiculous for something lightweight like that.


----------



## rileypak

flyygirlll2 said:


> Morning Ladies!
> 
> @Shay72 That's the only thing stopping me from hitting paynah on the SLAPS. I already have one in black and wanted 2 other colors but I think that shipping is ridiculous for something lightweight like that.



They know they wrong for that cause it's usually $3 to ship one cap 

I mean you out here hiking shipping up to $9 and you not even sending it priority mail?!?!!?? Come on son


----------



## Golden75

I don't feel like paying $8 shipping for ST. They don't seem to be offering free ship over $50


----------



## Saludable84

Golden75 said:


> I don't feel like paying $8 shipping for ST. They don't seem to be offering free ship over $50



$8 is way better than her normal outrageous shipping which even stopped me during her BF sale. 

And $8 is ridiculous for slaps when I've paid $3.50 for 3 to be shipped at the same time why is she acting up. If she needs to make up for the sales, then she needs to stop having them.


----------



## Saludable84

Picked up my ST at the PO after that mix-up. 

I want to try a Mohawk now, so I'm attempting another go at flaxseed gel. I'm being more patient this time. I use to save conditioner jars years ago but they were getting outta hand, so I'm glad @IDareT'sHair reminded me again, because that's what I'm using to store the gel.


----------



## Golden75

Saludable84 said:


> $8 is way better than her normal outrageous shipping which even stopped me during her BF sale.
> 
> And $8 is ridiculous for slaps when I've paid $3.50 for 3 to be shipped at the same time why is she acting up. If she needs to make up for the sales, then she needs to stop having them.



I don't think I ever paid for shipping with ST.  That's why this $8 kills me.  I may skip.  Na.rs is supposed to drop a new concealer tomorrow, so I may get that instead . And I am debating on getting another Alex from Ik.ea.  I feel like I need one more to get my organized life.


----------



## bajandoc86

Morning y'all! I'm here on call hoping and praying it will be quiet.


----------



## flyygirlll2

rileypak said:


> They know they wrong for that cause it's usually $3 to ship one cap
> 
> I mean you out here hiking shipping up to $9 and you not even sending it priority mail?!?!!?? Come on son



All of this. I'm sorry but but she is wrong for that. Until then, I'll keep my money unless there's a change.


----------



## flyygirlll2

@Saludable84 I bought some Flaxeed gel recently. I used in the past with less than stellar results but that was when I was still transitioning though.


----------



## Saludable84

Golden75 said:


> I don't think I ever paid for shipping with ST.  That's why this $8 kills me.  I may skip.  Na.rs is supposed to drop a new concealer tomorrow, so I may get that instead . And I am debating on getting another Alex from Ik.ea.  I feel like I need one more to get my organized life.



I didn't mind the shipping for the 50% off and I got about 6 bottles I think, but I totally understand where you are coming from. I also think if she can offer $8 shipping, she can also $8 shipping regularly. 

Speaking of na.rs, I want to go to Sephora so bad, but I need to fall all the way back.


----------



## Saludable84

flyygirlll2 said:


> @Saludable84 I bought some Flaxeed gel recently. I used in the past with less than stellar results but that was when I was still transitioning though.



My issue is that it has no shine. I also don't think it's that's great on LP hair, but I'll keep seeing if I'm doing something wrong before I conclude it's not that great.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

Happy New Year's Eve ladies!!!
So I woke up and snagged a ST Monoi oil DC since it was back in stock. I had a $10.00 credit, so, with my already 20% off VIP, 50% off, I got it for $6.40 and shipping was free. 
So I still have a $3.60 credit. I might grab another one and will only end up paying $2 and some change. BUT WAIT!
I have a $13 Paypal credit also from the CM DB Pumpkinseed refund. Soooo...I'll probably grab another. Hey, I'm not paying for it  so it doesn't count towards a no buy .


----------



## rileypak

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> Happy New Year's Eve ladies!!!
> So I woke up and snagged a ST Monoi oil DC since it was back in stock. I had a $10.00 credit, so, with my already 20% off VIP, 50% off, I got it for $6.40 and shipping was free.
> So I still have a $3.60 credit. I might grab another one and will only end up paying $2 and some change. BUT WAIT!
> I have a $13 Paypal credit also from the CM DB Pumpkinseed refund. Soooo...I'll probably grab another. Hey, I'm not paying for it  so it doesn't count towards a no buy .


----------



## Saludable84

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> Happy New Year's Eve ladies!!!
> So I woke up and snagged a ST Monoi oil DC since it was back in stock. I had a $10.00 credit, so, with my already 20% off VIP, 50% off, I got it for $6.40 and shipping was free.
> So I still have a $3.60 credit. I might grab another one and will only end up paying $2 and some change. BUT WAIT!
> I have a $13 Paypal credit also from the CM DB Pumpkinseed refund. Soooo...I'll probably grab another. Hey, I'm not paying for it  so it doesn't count towards a no buy .



That's awesomesauce


----------



## flyygirlll2

@NaturallyATLPCH Shooot... I say go for it


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

flyygirlll2 said:


> @NaturallyATLPCH Shooot... I say go for it


I think I will sis!


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

Picked up one more ST Monoi DC .


----------



## Saludable84

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> Picked up one more ST Monoi DC .



Have you tried it before


----------



## Shay72

My LG is out for delivery. Perfect! I can start tracking on 1/1/17 for this and Beautifully Bamboo .


----------



## Shay72

Mailman just hand delivered my LG.


----------



## rileypak

My diffuser is here 

And now to break out the oils


ETA: Piping Rock Harmony Blend


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

Saludable84 said:


> Have you tried it before


Nope. 
But I didn't pay anything for them either.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

My first Piping Rock order has arrived. All of the oils smell .
My Eden's Garden EOs arrived as well. They smell like heaven also. I think I'm set on oils, I'll be using them on my body also.


----------



## rileypak

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> My first Piping Rock order has arrived. All of the oils smell .
> My Eden's Garden EOs arrived as well. They smell like heaven also. I think I'm set on oils, I'll be using them on my body also.



I'm on Piping Rock now


----------



## MileHighDiva

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> My first Piping Rock order has arrived. All of the oils smell .
> My Eden's Garden EOs arrived as well. They smell like heaven also. I think I'm set on oils, I'll be using them on my body also.


How long should a combination of 3 oz of oils last?


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

MileHighDiva said:


> How long should a combination of 3 oz of oils last?


3 ounce will last you a very, very long time, considering all you need when you diffuse is 5-10 drops per 100 ml of water and 100 ml will diffuse for about 3-4 hours if you are diffusing with no intermittent setting.


----------



## Beamodel

Shay72 said:


> Okay Slap Caps are 50% off right now but $8.99 for shipping, no ma'am .
> 
> Gray, black, walnut, and mauve are 50% off.



I sent them an email regarding it Thursday and I have yet to get a response about their inflated shipping cost. It use to be $3 now it's $9


----------



## Golden75

Got my SSI today


----------



## bajandoc86

Went to Sarenzo and saw the sale details...

I am holding firm on my no-buy and will repurchase only when my goodies are near finished.


----------



## Shay72

@IDareT'sHair 
I'm actually enjoying keeping track of "inventory"


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Shay72  Glad to know you and the BF are still hangin'.  You know you be ackin' up!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@bajandoc86
Don't let them work you too hard today Sis.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I think My Sarenzo Wa.x Ta.rts should be here today.  I need to check my mail.

If @Shay72 got her LG, mine "should" be here too.

Need to look at Sarenzo's Sale.  I have plenty of Creamies....

What I really want is the Avocado Heavy Cream.  I got one on a "swap" but I want a back/up.

Haven't started on my Hair.  Thinking about pushing that off until tomorrow


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel said:


> *I sent them an email regarding it Thursday and I have yet to get a response about their inflated shipping cost. It use to be $3 now it's $9*


@Beamodel
Good For You!  Thanks!  I'm glad you did that.

We ain't playin' with these vendors in 2017


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I see now the Low/No Buy is gone be all about Pi.ping Ro.ck and the Diffuser game.


----------



## Shay72

@IDareT'sHair 
Right, you are . I drive him crazy but he still hanging .


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> I see now the Low/No Buy is gone be all about Pi.ping Ro.ck and the Diffuser game.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Okay...So...I had a bunch of 'stuff' today:
Bel Nouvo = x2 Ama.retto Cremes (back ups)
Sarenzo's Wa.x Tarts = x10 (back ups)
ED JBCO = x4 16oz bottles
Guava Leaf = x2 Boxes of Guava Leaf Tea (for Tea Rinsing)
Liquid Gold = x1 Java Butter (back up - but wish I woulda' got x2)


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72 said:


> *Right, you are . I drive him crazy but he still hanging *.


@Shay72
You know you a Diva and You Spoilt Rotten.

And I can say that from a place of love.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


>


@rileypak
Yeah, I see what's up......


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I may end up Hendigo'ing later on this evening.  And may sleep in it (as bad as I hate to).

I could get those hours in sleeping and wake up with Henna'ed Hair.

The 'miserable' trade-off might be worth it. #hatesleepingwithstuffinmyhair 

Still deciding.


----------



## Beamodel

*Made my last purchase for 2016. 2017 will be solely focused on using up my stash and repurchasing items when all options are almost depleted...*

*Sarenzo's Creamy Oils:
Serendipity 
Pink Honey Vanilla 
Twisted Banana
Sugar Kisses *


----------



## Beamodel

My denman brush arrived today too. Man, I like that brush. I can't believe I've slept on it this long. What's wrong with me...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel said:


> *Made my last purchase for 2016. 2017 will be solely focused on using up my stash and repurchasing items when all options are almost depleted...*


@Beamodel
Great Strategy


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I made a Sarenzo Creamy Cart and another *cough* Cream & Coco Cart. 

Haven't hit PayNah yet on either.  I only want to do one. 

Don't need either.  Doubtful it I get either.  

But....I may try to make x1 last Hair Related purchase in 2016.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Aggie
I know what you mean.  Imma slow it way down too. 

After I make x1 or x2 last little purchases.


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> I know what you mean.  Imma slow it way down too.
> 
> After I make x1 or x2 last little purchases.


I couldn't make that last post work so I'll repeat it here. Yes I have to  for help to reduce this stash by using it up and not replenishing it too much more because in all seriousness, I really have NO WHERE ELSE to put ANYTHING! .


----------



## Aggie

I think I'm a hair product hoarder!  I hate to even admit that so I have to work on it diligently in 2017.


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> I know what you mean.  Imma slow it way down too.
> 
> *After I make x1 or x2 last little purchases*.



You are so hopeless @IDareT'sHair


----------



## flyygirlll2

Just waiting on this APB sale  I only need another Refresher spray honestly. I made a little cart at Cream & Coco but didn't hit paynah. I still need grab a few more bottles of NW21.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Finished Up:
x1 J.Monique Naturals Rhassoul & Bentonite Detox Mask (swapped my b/up)


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Aggie
I was just playin'....

I don't need another thing over here either.  

Nothing. Nada. Zilch. Zero. Negative.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

So I'm sitting here with J.Monique's Rhassoul & Bentonite Detox Hair Mask on to finger detangle later and then Hendigo.


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> Finished Up:
> *x1 J.Monique Naturals Rhassoul & Bentonite Detox Mask* (swapped my b/up)


So you like this mask @IDareT'sHair? What is special about it in your honest opinion? I bought it but of course it will be a while before I pull it out to use.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Currently waiting on:
Soultanicals (x1 Liter Knot Glide)
Cream & Coco

Tis all.  I didn't get any NG...at least not yet.  Might skip it?


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> So I'm sitting here with J.Monique's Rhassoul & Bentonite Detox Hair Mask on to finger detangle later and then Hendigo.


No wait, you used the Mask before you do your henna treatment? Hmmm


----------



## flyygirlll2

Ughhh.... my hair is still wet even though I finished my hair a while ago. I ended up doing Bantu knots instead just as another way to stretch my hair.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Aggie said:


> *So you like this mask? What is special about it in your honest opinion? I bought it but of course it will be a while before I pull it out to use.*


@Aggie 
I've been using it on Dry Hair as a Pre-Detangling Treatment. 

I probably haven't used it the way it is probably suppose to be used.

I tend to use Clay-y stuff as Pre-Treatments.  If it says: Clay...chances are, I'm using it as a Pre-Poo Treatment.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Aggie said:


> *No wait, you used the Mask before you do your henna treatment? Hmmm *


@Aggie
Yeah, since it's supposedly a "Detox" I have it in under a Plastic Cap & Scarf "detoxing." 

I'll leave it on for a bit and then Cleanse it out and apply my Hendigo.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

flyygirlll2 said:


> *I ended up doing Bantu knots instead just as another way to stretch my hair.*


@flyygirlll2
I read that's a really good way to Stretch your Hair.


----------



## flyygirlll2

IDareT'sHair said:


> @flyygirlll2
> I read that's a really good way to Stretch your Hair.


I typically do 2 strand twists and just air dry but I saw one Ytuber use it to stretch her hair... so I figured why not try.


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> I've been using it on Dry Hair as a Pre-Detangling Treatment.
> 
> I probably haven't used it the way it is probably suppose to be used.
> 
> I tend to use Clay-y stuff as Pre-Treatments.  If it says: Clay...chances are, I'm using it as a Pre-Poo Treatment.





IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> Yeah, since it's supposedly a "Detox" I have it in under a Plastic Cap & Scarf "detoxing."
> 
> I'll leave it on for a bit and then Cleanse it out and apply my Hendigo.



This sounds like a great idea actually. I like it @IDareT'sHair and may adopt it


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Aggie
Just like with SM Purification - it always worked better for me on dry hair.  

So, anything that says Clay, Detoxing, Cleansing I tend to use on Dry Hair at the beginning of my Regi.  

I also used Sarenzo's Clay Wash & ST'icals Pumpkin & Kaolin Detox also as a Pre-Treat on dry hair.


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> Just like with SM Purification - it always worked better for me on dry hair.
> 
> So, anything that says Clay, Detoxing, Cleansing I tend to use on Dry Hair at the beginning of my Regi.
> 
> I also used Sarenzo's Clay Wash & ST'icals Pumpkin & Kaolin Detox also as a Pre-Treat on dry hair.


Gotcha! Thanks hun


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Golden75 
Hey G!

What did you end up getting from SSI?

And are you finished purchasing Hair Products for 2016?


----------



## rileypak

Alright my cart is ready with 6 body.washes, the Coconut Marshmallow Hair Lotion, and Lotus Flower Feminine Spray.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@rileypak
Nice sounding Cart!...


----------



## Golden75

Aggie said:


> I think I'm a hair product hoarder!  I hate to even admit that so I have to work on it diligently in 2017.



Unfortunately I'm an everything hoarder.  But 2017 things are def gonna change!


----------



## rileypak

@IDareT'sHair 
I need to get things under control and get my stash DOWN.
Maybe if I can clear out the main fridge...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I guess Imma gone & start on my Hair. 

If I get this Hendigo in by 8 I guess I can leave it on until Midnight and then just DC from there?

Either way, my head gone be damp tonight.

I'm tryna' think of a workable strategy since I am starting so late!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> *I need to get things under control and get my stash DOWN.*
> *Maybe if I can clear out the main fridge...*


@rileypak 
That was suppose to be one of my projects while I was off from work. 

But don't ask me if it got done?

I still have tomorrow & Monday to do something.


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> I guess Imma gone & start on my Hair.
> 
> If I get this Hendigo in by 8 I guess I can leave it on until Midnight and then just DC from there?
> 
> Either way, my head gone be damp tonight.
> 
> I'm tryna' think of a workable strategy since I am starting so late!



That'll be my night tomorrow


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Golden75
> Hey G!
> 
> What did you end up getting from SSI?
> 
> And are you finished purchasing Hair Products for 2016?



@IDareT'sHair Hey T! I got 2 sugar peach and moisture pro heavy cream.  
I'm still thinking on ST. May look at Sarenzo for the tarts mainly, and grab a creamy if I do.  I really have no place to store hair products so anything I buy will be small purchases.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> *That'll be my night tomorrow *


@rileypak
 Both of us.

And for me, it wasn't like I wasn't up early this a.m.  I was up bright & errrrrrly 

I just could not get it started like I wanted to.


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak
> Both of us.
> 
> And for me, it wasn't like I wasn't up early this a.m.  I was up bright & errrrrrly
> 
> I just could not get it started like I wanted to.



I spent the day watching Twilight Zone and just relaxing


----------



## Aggie

*In my APB Cart for now I have:*

Broccoli and Avocado Smoothing Conditioner (16oz jar)
Not Easily Broken herbal Conditioner (16oz jar)
Keratin Protein Treatment (8oz jar) - don't know anything about this one so I don't wanna get carried away with it just yet.

I have a lot of leave-ins, moisturizers, butters and creams I need to shed from my stash so I don't need any of those right now. I don't even need the above but I WANT them


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75 said:


> *Hey T! I got 2 sugar peach and moisture pro heavy cream.
> 
> I really have no place to store hair products so anything I buy will be small purchases.*


@Golden75
Love the Sugar Peach.  I was so tempted to get that.  But I like CRN's Moroccan Pear & Argan just as much.  Been using both as Final R/O's.

I may have x1 or x2 Sugar Peach left, and maybe about x3 x4 CRN Moroccan Pear.

You'll have to tell me about SSI's Heavy Cream.  But I think QB has that thang on lock.

I'd be to' all the way up w/o my Garage!  

I don't know what I would do if I had to look at all these durn products all the durn time.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> *I spent the day watching Twilight Zone and just relaxing*


@rileypak

  
That's Exactly WHAT I'M DOING!  

We have both Stepped into the TWLIGHT ZONE!


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak
> 
> 
> That's Exactly WHAT I'M DOING!
> 
> We have both Stepped into the TWLIGHT ZONE!




All I've done is watch Twilight Zone, diffuse, and humidify


----------



## Saludable84

For the life of me, I don't understand why I bought more creamy oils after them tinctures, but I'm not mad. 

I don't feel like I have enough deep conditioner, but then again, I always act like Mr. Robot when it comes to DC. 

I put all my ST in the mini fridge. @rileypak I removed some "food from there to accommodate for food stuff. 

My guave leaves arrived today. Tracking 3 packages and waiting for ship notices for 4 more. Last is APB. 

I finished, done, with gravy on top, mashed potatoes on the side and a biscuit to dip in the gravy.


----------



## Aggie

*Here we go again, tonight I bought from SSI:*

AVOCADO MOISTURIZING CONDITIONER (SIZE: 16oz) 

PAPAYA DAILY MOISTURE LEAVE-IN CONDITIONER 

RESTORE & REPAIR HAIR MASK 

I won't be buying anything more from SSI for a long while....unless of course if they have a 50% off sale or something crazy like that


----------



## Aggie

You know I don't have my SSI package with the Papaya Mask and the Triple Moisture Butter in it and it arrived from the 17th of December. I sent a note to my courier to track the package for me because I really need that package. I'll wait to hear from them. Unfortunately, I won't learn anything until next week Tuesday since Monday is a holiday here.


----------



## divachyk

I've been sick with a migraine all day and still not 100% but I needs to see what's going on up in these parts.

@Shay72, @Beamodel, @flyygirlll2, @IDareT'sHair, SLAPs has officially lost me as a customer over shipping. As we know, shipping averaged ~$3.30 months ago. When I have the energy, I will also email. I have every color SLAP except white and mustard so I'm not just a one time customer. They will hear from me b/c I wanted to buy mom and sister SLAPs but no ma'am.

@Saludable84 @flyygirlll2, flaxseed gel left my hair dull and hard. I only tried it once. Haven't been interested in doing it again although I still have some flaxseeds on hand.


----------



## Saludable84

divachyk said:


> I've been sick with a migraine all day and still not 100% but I needs to see what's going on up in these parts.
> 
> @Shay72, @Beamodel, @flyygirlll2, @IDareT'sHair, SLAPs has officially lost me as a customer over shipping. As we know, shipping averaged ~$3.30 months ago. When I have the energy, I will also email. I have every color SLAP except white and mustard so I'm not just a one time customer. They will hear from me b/c I wanted to buy mom and sister SLAPs but no ma'am.
> 
> @Saludable84 @flyygirlll2, flaxseed gel left my hair dull and hard. I only tried it once. Haven't been interested in doing it again although I still have some flaxseeds on hand.



Feel better!

I mixed it some peach kernel and vitamin e in. No shine but excellent definition.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> *All I've done is watch Twilight Zone, diffuse, and humidify*


@rileypak
All I've done is talk on the phone, watch Twilight Zone, burn Wa.x Ta.rts & snack.

Oh, and Shop (non-related hair products)  And talk to ya'll.


----------



## flyygirlll2

@divachyk Hope you feel better. That shipping with SLAPs irked me. She knows well enough it doesn't cost that much to ship  those things. Foolish 

In the past, Flaxeed gel was just meh for me. I'll revisit agian one of these days in order to make a final judgement.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

divachyk said:


> *I've been sick with a migraine all day and still not 100% but I needs to see what's going on up in these parts.
> SLAPs has officially lost me as a customer over shipping. As we know, shipping averaged ~$3.30 months ago. When I have the energy, I will also email. I have every color SLAP except white and mustard so I'm not just a one time customer. They will hear from me b/c I wanted to buy mom and sister SLAPs but no ma'am.*


@divachyk 


I know what you "multiple" slap owners mean.  

It's just teww much.  I left some in a Cart and she sent me a 15% discount code.  It was still $21.00


----------



## Saludable84

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak
> All I've done is talk on the phone, watch Twilight Zone, burn Wa.x Ta.rts & snack.
> 
> Oh, and Shop (non-related hair products)



@rileypak 

All the elders in the family used to drag me every year for waiting for the marathon. And I still took over the tv and watched it. 

I've missed it since having DS. I live for that marathon.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Saludable84 said:


> *I've missed it since having DS. I live for that marathon.*


@Saludable84 
It's still on!


----------



## Saludable84

I want to get a few more slap colors but people were commenting on the shipping before so I took my coins elsewhere. 

I'd rather spend $8 for 5lbs of product versus $9 for 3 caps that float higher that balloons


----------



## Saludable84

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Saludable84
> It's still on!



I'm not home  and I don't have my headphones to be rude and watch with on my phone.


----------



## divachyk

Anybody love Njoy's hair growth oil and seen any results? I always wanted to try it but never have.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Yeah, I wanted them to match my Coats/Jackets and since I'm basically always in Black/Gray, the ones I have are just fine.

I'd like to still find the one I lost and I'd like to have a b/up of the grey.  Neither will probably happen.

I think I pitched the 1st one in some BF trash.  I remember moving it, but not sure where I moved it to and I haven't found it (yet).
@divachyk @Saludable84 @rileypak @Shay72 @Golden75


----------



## IDareT'sHair

divachyk said:


> *Anybody love Njoy's hair growth oil and seen any results? I always wanted to try it but never have*.


@divachyk 
Never purchased.  I haven't heard anyone in this thread mention that one.


----------



## flyygirlll2

divachyk said:


> Anybody love Njoy's hair growth oil and seen any results? I always wanted to try it but never have.



I have the oil and pomade. I was never consistent with the oil to notice anything. The pomade made my scalp feel so tingly to the point of irritation, that I've been afraid to use it  agian.

NW21 is the only thing growth aid wise I've ever been more consistent with.


----------



## divachyk

IDareT'sHair said:


> Yeah, I wanted them to match my Coats/Jackets and since I'm basically always in Black/Gray, the ones I have are just fine.
> 
> I'd like to still find the one I lost and I'd like to have a b/up of the grey.  Neither will probably happen.
> 
> *I think I pitched the 1st one in some BF trash.*  I remember moving it, but not sure where I moved it to and I haven't found it (yet).
> @divachyk @Saludable84 @rileypak @Shay72 @Golden75



 Noooooooo!!!!


----------



## Saludable84

IDareT'sHair said:


> Yeah, I wanted them to match my Coats/Jackets and since I'm basically always in Black/Gray, the ones I have are just fine.
> 
> I'd like to still find the one I lost and I'd like to have a b/up of the grey.  Neither will probably happen.
> 
> I think I pitched the 1st one in some BF trash.  I remember moving it, but not sure where I moved it to and I haven't found it (yet).
> @divachyk @Saludable84 @rileypak @Shay72 @Golden75



This story always makes sad. And vendors make it hard for you to replace stuff; luckily you did before she started her Tom foolery. 

Hopefully, she find some act right in the new year. 

I accidentally wrote plum foolery instead of Tom foolery, my favorite MAC blush


----------



## IDareT'sHair

divachyk said:


> *Noooooooo!!!!*


@divachyk @Saludable84
I had just opened it too.  I should have left it in the packaging.  I picked it up and moved it someplace.

I thought I had moved it in the drawer(s) where I keep my Turtlenecks, but I still haven't come across it.

I purchased that BF.  I ended up repurchasing it, but it would be great to find it and have a b/up.

ETA:  It is Plum Tomfoolery!


----------



## Saludable84

IDareT'sHair said:


> @divachyk @Saludable84
> I had just opened it too.  I should have left it in the packaging.  I picked it up and moved it someplace.
> 
> I thought I had moved it in the drawer(s) where I keep my Turtlenecks, but I still haven't come across it.
> 
> I purchased that BF.  I ended up repurchasing it, but it would be great to find it and have a b/up.
> 
> ETA:  It is Plum Tomfoolery!



Pur-d-Tom-Foolery.

And since you mention turtlenecks, let me go check this Ann.taylor cart I got going on.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

flyygirlll2 said:


> *NW21 is the only thing growth aid wise I've ever been more consistent with.*


@flyygirlll2
I was thinking about buying a couple more creams in 2016.

OT: I fiiinnnnaaaaallllllyyyyyyy put my Hendigo in.  I think you inspired me to get it done.


----------



## flyygirlll2

IDareT'sHair said:


> @flyygirlll2
> I was thinking about buying a couple more creams in 2016.
> 
> OT: I fiiinnnnaaaaallllllyyyyyyy put my Hendigo in.  I think you inspired me to get it done.



The cream is nice too. Yessss to finally putting it in lol. Girl, I woke up early this morning just because I knew  I was not about to attempt this tomorrow


----------



## IDareT'sHair

flyygirlll2 said:


> *Girl, I woke up early this morning just because I knew  I was not about to attempt this tomorrow*


@flyygirlll2
I was up errrrrly too and Failed to Execute the Plan!

OT: House of Beauty World has 20% = NY20


----------



## flyygirlll2

IDareT'sHair said:


> @flyygirlll2
> I was up errrrrly too and Failed to Execute the Plan!
> 
> OT: House of Beauty World has 20% = NY20


Ooh ..... Let me mosey on over to grab a few bottles of NW21. Thank you


----------



## flyygirlll2

Just checked out of HOB. Bought 3  NW21 bottles.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

flyygirlll2 said:


> *Just checked out of HOB. Bought 3  NW21 bottles.*


@flyygirlll2
YAY!

I bought x3 Cremes.  So far, the Creme hasn't made my scalp itch like the liquid.

And I just bought another jar of BoBeam DC'er w/ 30% off for like 10 bucks= HOL30


----------



## flyygirlll2

IDareT'sHair said:


> @flyygirlll2
> YAY!
> 
> I bought x3 Cremes.  So far, the Creme hasn't made my scalp itch like the liquid.
> 
> And I just bought another jar of BoBeam DC'er w/ 30% off for like 10 bucks= HOL30



That's great that the cream is working better for you. I think I have 3 or 4 creams left. Oh, I didn't realize she was having a sale


----------



## IDareT'sHair

flyygirlll2 said:


> *Oh, I didn't realize she was having a sale*



@flyygirlll2
I wanted to get x2 of the Buttercreams and x2 of the Coconut Cremes....


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

IDareT'sHair said:


> I see now the Low/No Buy is gone be all about Pi.ping Ro.ck and the Diffuser game.


No it won't @IDareT'sHair because I am all loaded up to end the year and won't be buying a dayum EO, hair product, diffuser, etc. Lol...

What a heck of a way to end the year though .


----------



## Saludable84

IDareT'sHair said:


> @flyygirlll2
> I was up errrrrly too and Failed to Execute the Plan!
> 
> OT: House of Beauty World has 20% = NY20



Ugh.... I only had 15% off option earlier.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> *No it won't because I am all loaded up to end the year and won't be buying a dayum EO, hair product, diffuser, etc. Lol...What a heck of a way to end the year though* .


@NaturallyATLPCH 
Okay...So Imma need a Notarized Statement.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I just hope I can make it till Midnight with this durn mess on my head.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

IDareT'sHair said:


> @NaturallyATLPCH
> Okay...So Imma need a Notarized Statement.


You have a notarized statement...my word


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

Oh, which reminds me. My crochets are in and look quite lovely. This could definitely be addictive. .


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@NaturallyATLPCH

We ALL Ended 2016 with a Huge BANG!

Stashes are Stocked and are on Swole.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

IDareT'sHair said:


> @NaturallyATLPCH
> 
> We ALL Ended 2016 with a Huge BANG!
> 
> Stashes are Stocked and are on Swole.


Hey man, I say go out hard!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> *Hey man, I say go out hard! *


@NaturallyATLPCH
Yup.

Go Hard or Go Home.

And you Ladies took it all the way there BF/CM & Beyond 2016

Ya'll finished it out HARD!


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

IDareT'sHair said:


> @NaturallyATLPCH
> Yup.
> 
> Go Hard or Go Home.
> 
> And you Ladies took it all the way there BF/CM & Beyond 2016
> 
> Ya'll finished it out HARD!


*I'm tryna see if Erica will activate this code before midnight*


----------



## IDareT'sHair

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> **I'm tryna see if Erica will activate this code before midnight* *


@NaturallyATLPCH
I'm glad ya'll PJ's hafta' stay up tonight, so i can have somebody to talk to while I'm sitting here in this Hendigo. 

So, I hope she make ya'll wait until Midnight.


----------



## flyygirlll2

IDareT'sHair said:


> @NaturallyATLPCH
> 
> We ALL Ended 2016 with a Huge BANG!
> 
> *Stashes are Stocked and are on Swole.*



You ain't neva lied


----------



## Saludable84

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> *I'm tryna see if Erica will activate this code before midnight*



I just came in here to post that 

I just need body washes. But she got Conditioners on sale


----------



## flyygirlll2

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> *I'm tryna see if Erica will activate this code before midnight*



Me too


----------



## IDareT'sHair

NOOOOOOOO!

Ya'll Hafta' stay "Woke"

She cannot "Activate" until 12:00 a.m.


----------



## Saludable84

I put Coconut Marshmallows in my APB Cart. Then I remember I have 13 bottles of ST Knot Sauce and Knot Glide combined. 

However, I never have enough deep conditioner


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @NaturallyATLPCH
> I'm glad ya'll PJ's hafta' stay up tonight, so i can have somebody to talk to while I'm sitting here in this Hendigo.
> 
> So, I hope she make ya'll wait until Midnight.


Not nice @IDareT'sHair, cause I'm sleepy  as hell  and don't know if I'm gon' make it to do anymore  tonight!


----------



## Saludable84

IDareT'sHair said:


> NOOOOOOOO!
> 
> Ya'll Hafta' stay "Woke"
> 
> She cannot "Activate" until 12:00 a.m.



No. She can activate now. She know us PJs out here on the Blvd waiting..... impatiently. 

She know we will never let her down.


----------



## flyygirlll2

Saludable84 said:


> I *put Coconut Marshmallows in my APB Cart.* Then I remember I have 13 bottles of ST Knot Sauce and Knot Glide combined.
> 
> However, I never have enough deep conditioner



I have this in my cart too. Been putting it in and keep taking it out


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Saludable84 said:


> *Then I remember I have 13 bottles of ST Knot Sauce and Knot Glide combined.*



@Saludable84


----------



## Saludable84

flyygirlll2 said:


> I have this in my cart too. Been putting it in and keep taking it out



Likewise. 

Between BF and the subscription box and all my LI, it never makes it to paynah.


----------



## Saludable84

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Saludable84



Nah, you got me scared when you started cutting tail about the NB/LB. 

You came in here cutting. 

So I stocked all the way up on erthing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Aggie said:


> *No nice , cause I'm sleepy  as hell  and don't know if I'm gon' make it to do anymore  tonight!*


@Aggie
I know what you mean Girl.

Every time I do some mess like this, the Sleep Stalker is lurking somewhere. 

But I gotta get this Color deposited, so I will be propping my eyelids up with toothpicks.


----------



## flyygirlll2

Saludable84 said:


> Likewise.
> 
> Between BF and the subscription box and all my LI, it never makes it to paynah.



Yeah, I already bought the hair subscription box and have other stuff. I try to rationalize why I need to buy.... key word being "try" but that almost never works


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Saludable84 said:


> *Nah, you got me scared when you started cutting tail about the NB/LB.  You came in here cutting.  So I stocked all the way up on erthing!*


@Saludable84 
Yep.  I shole was! 
And Imma hold Ya'll to it too!  

So, get ready to break MLK Day!  And back on from MLK Day to V-Day! (or Burf-day Treats).


----------



## Saludable84

@Aggie 

I'm at the inlaws. I bought my scarf because I know I won't make it. I already took my boots off and am laying on this couch. 

Once this scarf goes on, I'm going to out. So this code needs to be activated.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@flyygirllll2 @Saludable84 
What is in those "Subscription Boxes?"


----------



## Saludable84

flyygirlll2 said:


> key word being "try" but that almost never works



Me: Try to rationalize what I neer to buy

Me to Me: PJs don't rationalize. They just hit paynah.


----------



## Saludable84

IDareT'sHair said:


> @flyygirllll2 @Saludable84
> What is in those "Subscription Boxes?"



I have no idea. 

I just purchased the hair box and went with God.


----------



## flyygirlll2

IDareT'sHair said:


> @flyygirllll2 @Saludable84
> What is in those "Subscription Boxes?"



She has one for hair and bath/body. It's supposed to be 3 full sized products and 2 samples. Idk what the products will be but I'm excited to try them out.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Saludable84 said:


> *I just purchased the hair box and went with God.*



@Saludable84 
 That's the one to Go With.


----------



## rileypak

My APB cart is ready. I just need that code activated before this Harmony and Good Night diffusing into the air knocks me out 

Otherwise, I hope I remember tomorrow...


----------



## Saludable84

flyygirlll2 said:


> She has one for hair and bath/body. It's supposed to be 3 full sized products and 2 samples.



I thought @IDareT'sHair was asking about specifically. That I don't know. What I get will determine if I get it in the future. 

If


----------



## IDareT'sHair

flyygirlll2 said:


> *She has one for hair and bath/body. It's supposed to be 3 full sized products and 2 samples.*


@flyygirlll2 
N-I-C-E!


----------



## flyygirlll2

Saludable84 said:


> I have no idea.
> 
> I just purchased the hair box and went with God.



Pretty much


----------



## flyygirlll2

Saludable84 said:


> I thought @IDareT'sHair was asking about specifically. That I don't know. What I get will determine if I get it in the future.
> 
> If


Oh lol. Idk either so I went back to edit to add that.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> My APB cart is ready. I just need that code activated before this Harmony and Good Night diffusing into the air knocks me out
> 
> Otherwise, I hope I remember tomorrow...



@rileypak
Clawd.....Not YOU! 

You the Night Owl. 

You know you can hang until the wee,wee hours. 

Imma need you to go get some Coffee or something so you can stay up. (with me)


----------



## flyygirlll2

rileypak said:


> My APB cart is ready. I just need that code activated before this Harmony and Good Night diffusing into the air knocks me out
> 
> Otherwise, I hope I remember tomorrow...


Right lol. I don't even have anything serious in my cart but I want to grab what I need and KIM or I'll just forget.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Saludable84 said:


> *If *


@Saludable84
Yeah, IF........it's MLK Day!


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak
> Clawd.....Not YOU!
> 
> You the Night Owl.
> 
> You know you can hang until the wee,wee hours.
> 
> Imma need you to go get some Coffee or something so you can stay up. (with me)



I can't tonight 
Gotta be at work in the wee hours


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Maybe I'll make me a Cup of Coffee right quick.  

Cause whether I like it or not, Imma hafta' be up for a minute.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> *I can't tonight *
> *Gotta be at work in the wee hours*


@rileypak
Crap!

You my "Ride or Die" I always know I can count on you!


----------



## Saludable84

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Saludable84
> Yeah, IF........it's MLK Day!





I mean even if I'm disappointed, I know I'll still buy again. But I'm playing with the if button, like it's an option.


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak
> Crap!
> 
> You my "Ride or Die" I always know I can count on you!


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

Imma stay up. Cause if I can purchase before the year ends I'll truly be on that No Buy for the first month of 2017 .


----------



## Aggie

rileypak said:


> My APB cart is ready. I just need that code activated* before this Harmony and Good Night diffusing into the air knocks me out*
> 
> Otherwise, I hope I remember tomorrow...



 I know what you mean girl. I burn those all the time and always get sleepy long before I'm ready to hit the sack.


----------



## Aggie

Saludable84 said:


> @Aggie
> 
> I'm at the inlaws. I bought my scarf because I know I won't make it. I already took my boots off and am laying on this couch.
> 
> Once this scarf goes on, I'm going to out. So this code needs to be activated.


Oooh girl, the talk of sleep is only making me sleepier. It's like listening to running water when you need to go potty but can't get to it immediately


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

at your posts @Saludable84!


----------



## rileypak

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> Imma stay up. *Cause if I can purchase before the year ends I'll truly be on that No Buy for the first month of 2017* .



I was going for that too. That's why I made my last EO purchases and hopefully APB comes through soon.


----------



## Saludable84

Guess who just ht paynah. 

My year is starting right!


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

Gurl @rileypak those will knock you out!
That's why my diffuser is going in my bedroom with the Calming Blend but I'm in the living room where there is no diffuser .


----------



## Aggie

Hey girls, the code is active now


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

Saludable84 said:


> Guess who just ht paynah.
> 
> My year is starting right!


Yassssss hunty!


----------



## rileypak

@NaturallyATLPCH

It's definitely working on me. Eyelids are struggling right now


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Well, I just put the Coffee on. *sucks teef*

@rileypak @NaturallyATLPCH 

Welp, if that's ya'll strategy to get all your purchases in, in 2016 I hope it works for you.


----------



## rileypak

Done and done and I'm out like a light!
Good night ladies


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@rileypak 
Rest Well Sis.


----------



## flyygirlll2

@rileypak Have a good night and Happy New Year!


----------



## flyygirlll2

I just checked out of APB. Only ended up buying one Refresher spray and a Matcha Green Tea Spritz.


----------



## flyygirlll2

I feel tired as well. I'm always up early but sleep late.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

Done. Now I can officially be done entering 2017 .
Got two hair lotions and a Cupuacu Hair Lotion.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> *Gurl those will knock you out!  That's why my diffuser is going in my bedroom with the Calming Blend * .


@NaturallyATLPCH
Yeah so when them chirrens & dey purrrents is gettin' on your nerves.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I think BoBeam was actually my last & final purchase of 2016.  I am done.

However, the No/Low Buy doesn't officially start until 01/03.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

IDareT'sHair said:


> @NaturallyATLPCH
> Yeah so when them chirrens & dey purrrents is gettin' on your nerves.


Chile I have my blends set up! More like admin .


----------



## flyygirlll2

I think I'm done. I've gone HAM in the past few months, so I should be set.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> *More like admin* .


@NaturallyATLPCH 
I knew that.


----------



## Aggie

*Happy New Year my E-Sistas!*

I am checked out of APB with a 16 oz jar each of the 

1) Not easily Broken Conditioner and 
2) Broccoli and Avocado Conditioner


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@NaturallyATLPCH  Umm......

@rileypak is blaming you in the "What Did You Buy This Week Thread" for her Bad-Behavior....


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

IDareT'sHair said:


> @NaturallyATLPCH  Umm......
> 
> @rileypak is blaming you in the "What Did You Buy This Week Thread" for her Bad-Behavior....


Ruh roh Shaggy...


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

Aggie said:


> *Happy New Year my E-Sistas!*
> 
> I am checked out of APB with a 16 oz jar each of the
> 
> 1) Not easily Broken Conditioner and
> 2) Broccoli and Avocado Conditioner


Oh crap, I forgot about the Not Easily Broken DC .


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Aggie said:


> *Happy New Year my E-Sistas!*


@Aggie
You Too!

Although we got about what 1 hour and 15 minutes?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> *Oh crap, I forgot about the Not Easily Broken DC* .


@NaturallyATLPCH
You betta' go convo her and have her "add it in"


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

IDareT'sHair said:


> @NaturallyATLPCH
> I knew that.


Gurl . But I loves the chirren. And actually admin is not too, TOO bad.
Now those district people?


----------



## CeeLex33

Hey Ladies! 
Trying to catch up and playing with my APB cart- this will be the last purchase B4 our no/low buy


----------



## IDareT'sHair

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> *Gurl . But I loves the chirren. And actually admin is not too, TOO bad.
> Now those district people? *


@NaturallyATLPCH 
I know. I know.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

IDareT'sHair said:


> @NaturallyATLPCH
> You betta' go convo her and have her "add it in"


Sigh. I really don't feel like putting Miss Kane through alladat.


----------



## Aggie

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> Oh crap, I forgot about the Not Easily Broken DC .


Aww, I'm so sorry hon but you know you can still order it and have Erica add it to your original order and send it all at once. She did it for me before.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

CeeLex33 said:


> *Hey Ladies!
> Trying to catch up and playing with my APB cart- this will be the last purchase B4 our no/low buy *


@CeeLex33
Hey Girlie!

I was wondering what you were up to today?

So....How did the BIG Inventory Project go?


----------



## Aggie

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> Sigh. I really don't feel like putting Miss Kane through alladat.


I don't think she will have a problem making another few bucks. That woman lives to please her customers.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

Aggie said:


> Aww, I'm so sorry hon but you know you can still order it and have Erica add it to your original order and send it all at once. She did it for me before.


Yeah, you're right. In the past I've messaged her so I'll do it again.


----------



## MileHighDiva

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> You Too!
> 
> Although we got about what 1 hour and 15 minutes?


I have 3 hours and 4 mins.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

So I'm waiting on:
Soultanicals
BoBeam
Cream & Coco
HBCO
House of Beauty World


----------



## IDareT'sHair

MileHighDiva said:


> *I have 3 hours and 4 mins.*


@MileHighDiva 
(LOL) I thought about you (and others) after I posted that


----------



## MileHighDiva

I just need to swing by the Indian store before, the NB/LB, and I'll be ready.

I'm out of Jamilah and Dabur Vatika Oil.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

MileHighDiva said:


> I have 3 hours and 4 mins.


That's right, you sholl do!


----------



## Aggie

This afternoon I bought a 78 oz jar of evco and 1 liter bottle of evoo for my hair - yes it is that serious 

Now I need to get me a few cans of coconut milk for my henna treatments .


----------



## MileHighDiva

My aunt wants to go to Dillards tomorrow for the 50% off sale, 

Too many people...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

MileHighDiva said:


> *I just need to swing by the Indian store before, the NB/LB, and I'll be ready.  I'm out of Jamilah and Dabur Vatika Oil.*


@MileHighDiva 
I'm sure errrrbody will have errrrrthang they need before midnight 01/03.

If not, thangs will hafta' wait until MLK 01/16.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Aggie said:


> T*his afternoon I bought a 78 oz jar of evco and 1 liter bottle of evoo for my hair - yes it is that serious *
> 
> Now I need to get me a few cans of coconut milk for my henna treatments .


@Aggie
I bought a 56oz Jar of EV CO last weekend and a 32 oz bottle of EVOO. 

What a coincidence!

Already had Coconut Milk.


----------



## MileHighDiva

@Aggie 
Thx for reminding me! I need to swing by Sprouts and get more coconut milk and I'll be set


----------



## MileHighDiva

@IDareT'sHair 
Does the NB/LB only include hair products?


----------



## CeeLex33

@IDareT'sHair 
It's a wreck girl- got stuff everywhere, but it needs to get done


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I was thinking instead of V-Day, maybe we should break the entire month in February for Bla.ck Hi.story Mon.th?

Although last year's, B.la.ck H.is.tory Mon.th Sales were dismal.

What do Ya'll want to do?  Break just for V-Day?  Or have February "open" to any/all BHM Sales?

Let me know, and we'll go with the consensus.

 *OR*
@CeeLex33 @MileHighDiva @flyygirlll2 @divachyk @NaturallyATLPCH @curlyhersheygirl @rileypak @Golden75 @Shay72 @BrownBetty @Saludable84 @Aggie @Beamodel @shawnyblazes


----------



## divachyk

I recall reading that Reniece and Ms. Kibibi liked the Njoy's hair growth oil. If it's good enough for Reneice, it's good enough for me. I only picked up one to start out slow. I'm not that great with using oils. I always over apply and end up with greasy hair...not to mention, dry hair with sulfur. With discount, the total is $19.99 + free shipping.

Next stop, HOB for 3x NW21. 

I hope that is it for 2016.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

CeeLex33 said:


> *It's a wreck girl- got stuff everywhere, but it needs to get done *


@CeeLex33
I know it is.

Imma work on some things tomorrow. 

Which was suppose to be one of my projects I was suppose to do while I was off.

Yeah...that didn't happen.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

MileHighDiva said:


> *Does the NB/LB only include hair products?*


@MileHighDiva
You can apply it to "whatever" you need to apply it to.

Anywhere you see/have an excess.

OT: A friend of mine said her and her cousin, are going to take 1 item each week out of their closet(s) and give it away.

So, you have to make it fit where ever you need to.


----------



## MileHighDiva

@IDareT'sHair
  Truth be told, I'm a Tool Junkie!  That's my weakness, 

Rollers, bonnets, hats, combs, hair bling, belly button covers...#YOUNAMEIT


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@CeeLex33
You gettin' any Sarenzo?  x4 Creamies for $30 = CreamyGold

Gurl...dem T.arts. dem T.arts. dem T.arts!  Came today!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

MileHighDiva said:


> *Truth be told, I'm a Tool Junkie!  That's my weakness,   Rollers, bonnets, hats, combs, hair bling, belly button covers...#YOUNAMEIT*


@MileHighDiva @CeeLex33
Yeah, I've been buying a lot of House-wares & House-hold items. 

Imma hafta' pump my brakes on that too.

Put it this way, I was "Goodt To Me" This Holiday Season.


----------



## CeeLex33

@IDareT'sHair 
Um Yeah- Of course I got that Sarenzo cart on swole too SMH. I just NEED to get APB and go sit down LOL.
I vote on having February "open" to any/all BHM Sales.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@CeeLex33
I got Creamies from here to Ey-gpt.  

I made several carts but emptied them when I came to the realization that I actually have 50-11 Creamies.


----------



## Saludable84

IDareT'sHair said:


> I was thinking instead of V-Day, maybe we should break the entire month in February for Bla.ck Hi.story Mon.th?
> 
> Although last year's, B.la.ck H.is.tory Mon.th Sales were dismal.
> 
> What do Ya'll want to do?  Break just for V-Day?  Or have February "open" to any/all BHM Sales?
> 
> Let me know, and we'll go with the consensus.
> 
> *OR*
> @CeeLex33 @MileHighDiva @flyygirlll2 @divachyk @NaturallyATLPCH @curlyhersheygirl @rileypak @Golden75 @Shay72 @BrownBetty @Saludable84 @Aggie @Beamodel @shawnyblazes



Just St Valentine Day is cool with me.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

CeeLex33 said:


> *I vote on having February "open" to any/all BHM Sales.*


@CeeLex33
That's my vote too...because last BHM they just weren't that great.  

Now watch this Year they ack a Fool...... 

Whatever we do, "restraint" is the key thought.


----------



## CeeLex33

@IDareT'sHair 
And she has new scents smh- that's my weakness the smell goods UGH! I have 28 minutes to get my life all the way together.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

CeeLex33 said:


> *I have 28 minutes to get my life all the way together.*


@CeeLex33


You Betta'


----------



## CeeLex33

IDareT'sHair said:


> @CeeLex33
> That's my vote too...because last BHM they just weren't that great.
> Now watch this Year they ack a Fool......



That what I was figuring... just in case some folks have the sales later in the month etc- plus by that time we will have a month under our belts so


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

IDareT'sHair said:


> I was thinking instead of V-Day, maybe we should break the entire month in February for Bla.ck Hi.story Mon.th?
> 
> Although last year's, B.la.ck H.is.tory Mon.th Sales were dismal.
> 
> What do Ya'll want to do?  Break just for V-Day?  Or have February "open" to any/all BHM Sales?
> 
> Let me know, and we'll go with the consensus.
> 
> *OR*
> @CeeLex33 @MileHighDiva @flyygirlll2 @divachyk @NaturallyATLPCH @curlyhersheygirl @rileypak @Golden75 @Shay72 @BrownBetty @Saludable84 @Aggie @Beamodel @shawnyblazes


I say support small black businesses during Black History Monf .


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I'm surprised and slightly disappointed and mildly irritated that QB did not have a Sale. 

I still need another 16oz Jar of CTDG.  I have 1/2 8oz Jar and another unopened 8oz Jar.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> *I say support small black businesses during* *Black History Monf *.


@NaturallyATLPCH 
Yup.

We might as well do February for our Brutha's & Sistas' cause March gone be a long one.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

CeeLex33 said:


> *And she has all them new scents.  That's my weakness the smell goods smh*


@CeeLex33
I used that Banana Walnut Cake last night and....

It doesn't sound like it would smell good but Lawd  it smells delicious.


----------



## CeeLex33

YES! That one was a surprise hit- drool worthy!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@NaturallyATLPCH
Have you heard anything from Siamese Twists? 

I still need to use my Family Sized Sweet Potatoe Hair Cream I bought last Season.  

I don't want it to go bad on me.

She was my "Fav" Vendor either in 2014 or 2013?  I think she was 2014 and Jakeala was 2015?

Now I don't even think about Siamese Twists.  

She got me through a very rough Winter of Transitioning with her Essential Hair Creme, Luxury Butter, Ultimate Butter, Sweet Potatoe etc....

I wish she'd come back and do what she do.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@CeeLex33 
Those durn Creamies are addicting. 

And they had the nerve to email me talmbout they offering some new Creamy scents!  They the Debil.

I had another Cream & Coco Cart made too earlier today with more Coconut Clouds and more Tinctures, but abandoned that Cart.

I think the only reason I made another Cart, is because I received Tracking Info so quickly this time.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

HAPPY 2017 Product Junnnnkkkkkieeeees!



Time to "Tighten it Up"!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@MileHighDiva 
I might still be up to see your 2017 in with you!


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

Happy New Year Errybody!!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> *Happy New Year Errybody!!!*



@NaturallyATLPCH
Please see my above post re: Siamese Twist


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

Gurl @IDareT'sHair I don't know what's up with Siamese Twists. She is about to get the boot for 2017. I mean, not nah email, update, NAHTHIN.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> *Gurl  I don't know what's up with Siamese Twists. She is about to get the boot for 2017. I mean, not nah email, update, NAHTHIN.*


@NaturallyATLPCH
Mannn....that's too Bad.  That's so Messed Up.  

I'm glad I wasn't "dependent" on her like I was last year.   I would be hit!

She got me through last Winter with all her Buttery Goodness.

I still have: Sweet Potatoe, Coconut & Pumpkin and a Raspberry Henna.  Tryna' hold on to 'em.

Even though there are a lot of other Vendors out there, there are certain products that only certain people can do what they do.

If I known thangs was gone get like this, I woulda' held on to some Essential Creme II, Ultimate Butter, Luxury Butter for hard times.


----------



## flyygirlll2

Happy New Year ladies!  

I want to sleep but these pain meds won't let me and also everyone is  texting me.


----------



## flyygirlll2

@IDareT'sHair Vday sound good.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I'm excited about the New Year. 

A Fresh Start.

May we all have Peace & Blessings and Good Health the entire Year.

Nothing Broken. Nothing Lacking.

Let's Get It! And make the most out of this brand new year!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

flyygirlll2 said:


> *Vday sound good.*


@flyygirlll2 @Saludable84 
So you both don't want to do BHM?  

You think breaking V-Day Weekend will be enough for you? 

Interesting.  We'll see what errrbody else thinks and hopefully have a decision and a clear direction by 01/03.


----------



## flyygirlll2

I went on Siamese Twists page a few days ago  and nothing. I wanted to try the Essential Cream. I still have the Sweet Potato, Olive & Bringraj, and the Cupuacu Carrot Leave in.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

So....I'm still sitting here in this durn Hendigo.

I put in a load of Laundry because my Mothers friend told me you aren't suppose to have laundry.

You know all those cultural old wives tales.  But it's not finished.


----------



## flyygirlll2

IDareT'sHair said:


> @flyygirlll2 @Saludable84
> So you both don't want to do BHM?
> 
> You think breaking V-Day Weekend will be enough for you?
> 
> Interesting.  We'll see what errrbody else thinks and hopefully have a decision and a clear direction by 01/03.



From what I can remember, there weren't really that many sales. I'm all for supporting small black owned business though. It's up to everyone else but I can take it or leave it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

flyygirlll2 said:


> I went on Siamese Twists page a few days ago  and nothing. *I wanted to try the Essential Cream.* I still have the Sweet Potato, Olive & Bringraj, and the Cupuacu Carrot Leave in.


@flyygirlll2
This was so wonderful.  And the Ultimate and the Luxury. 

Unfortunately, I discovered those later on and never reupped on them when I had a chance.


----------



## flyygirlll2

IDareT'sHair said:


> So....I'm still sitting here in this durn Hendigo.
> 
> I put in a load of Laundry because my Mothers friend told me you aren't suppose to have laundry.
> 
> You know all those cultural old wives tales.  But it's not finished.



When are you planning on washing it out? That's interesting. Never heard of that.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

flyygirlll2 said:


> *From what I can remember, there weren't really that many sales.* I'm all for supporting small black owned business though. It's up to everyone else but I can take it or leave it.


@flyygirlll2
I know.  You are right.  There wasn't.  Very little (if any at all).  It was very sparse.


----------



## flyygirlll2

IDareT'sHair said:


> @flyygirlll2
> This was so wonderful.  And the Ultimate and the Luxury.
> 
> Unfortunately, I discovered those later on and never reupped on them when I had a chance.


I wish I would have tried those. She needs to quit  playin'.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

flyygirlll2 said:


> *When are you planning on washing it out? That's interesting. Never heard of that.*


@flyygirlll2
I said Midnight.  Now I put it off until 1:00.  Imma do that HBCO with my BoBeam too.  I may leave the BoBeam on until morning.

Yeah, you aren't suppose to have dirty clothes going into the NY.  I forgot to ask her what it means?

There are all kinds of "cultural" isms.  Like a Man is suppose to come into your home 1st during the NY etc....

Down to the food (which most of it sounds nasty IMO) with the exception of B.lack Eyed P.eas.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

flyygirlll2 said:


> *I wish I would have tried those. She needs to quit  playin'*.


@flyygirlll2
Gurl....What if I would have been depending on her like I did that year? 

I would be all tore up.


----------



## MileHighDiva

IDareT'sHair said:


> @flyygirlll2
> I said Midnight.  Now I put it off until 1:00.  Imma do that HBCO with my BoBeam too.  I may leave the BoBeam on until morning.
> 
> Yeah, you aren't suppose to have dirty clothes going into the NY.  I forgot to ask her what it means.
> 
> There are all kinds of "cultural" isms.  Like a Man is suppose to come into your home 1st during the NY etc....
> 
> Down to the food (which most of it sounds nasty IMO) with the exception of B.lack Eyed P.eas.


I'm supposed to be washing collards, right now.

But, I'm eating ice cream and drinking moscato


----------



## IDareT'sHair

MileHighDiva said:


> *I'm supposed to be washing collards, right now.*
> 
> *But, I'm eating ice cream and drinking moscato*


@MileHighDiva
Sounds good!

*cackles at 2nd bolded*

I done had another cup of Java so I'm wired!


----------



## flyygirlll2

IDareT'sHair said:


> @flyygirlll2
> I said Midnight.  Now I put it off until 1:00.  Imma do that HBCO with my BoBeam too.  I may leave the BoBeam on until morning.
> 
> Yeah, you aren't suppose to have dirty clothes going into the NY.  I forgot to ask her what it means?
> 
> There are all kinds of "cultural" isms.  Like a Man is suppose to come into your home 1st during the NY etc....
> 
> Down to the food (which most of it sounds nasty IMO) with the exception of B.lack Eyed P.eas.



Yes, do try HBCO with the Bobeam. I think you'll like it. I actually put the oil on my hair first and then the DC on top this time and loved it. Usually I will put oil on top of the D.C. 

Well shoot... I still have a small load of laundry that needs to be done


----------



## flyygirlll2

IDareT'sHair said:


> @flyygirlll2
> Gurl....What if I would have been depending on her like I did that year?
> 
> I would be all tore up.


Right. I wonder if she's ever going to come back and update after her "move".


----------



## flyygirlll2

MileHighDiva said:


> I'm supposed to be washing collards, right now.
> 
> But, I'm eating ice cream and drinking moscato


I wish I could have some moscato right now.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

flyygirlll2 said:


> *Right. I wonder if she's ever going to come back and update after her "move".*


@flyygirlll2
Yeah.  I would be stalkin' her right now.  I would know all her Gubment deets.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

flyygirlll2 said:


> *Well shoot... I still have a small load of laundry that needs to be done*


@flyygirlll2
I meant to ask her what it means.  I know your house is suppose to be clean. etc.....

That's exactly what I was gone do.  Put the HBCO on first then slather on the BoBeam.


----------



## flyygirlll2

IDareT'sHair said:


> @flyygirlll2
> Yeah.  I would be stalkin' her right now.  I would know all her Gubment deets.


----------



## Saludable84

IDareT'sHair said:


> @flyygirlll2 @Saludable84
> So you both don't want to do BHM?
> 
> You think breaking V-Day Weekend will be enough for you?
> 
> Interesting.  We'll see what errrbody else thinks and hopefully have a decision and a clear direction by 01/03.



TBH I'm happy with the entire month. 

Here's my dilemma:
I payed January bills as of Friday. So for January, I have no obligations but to straight save. 

I will be HAM to the third power if I have the entire month. And I will not be ashamed. I'm just trying to exercise self control.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

flyygirlll2 said:


>


@flyygirlll2
She Betta' be glad I wasn't on her like I was, or we would know her every move.

But, Seriously it is messed up.


----------



## flyygirlll2

IDareT'sHair said:


> @flyygirlll2
> I meant to ask her what it means.  I know your house is suppose to be clean. etc.....
> 
> That's exactly what I was gone do.  Put the HBCO on first then slather on the BoBeam.


I'll have to ask my mother about this. She's really into having and  creating positive energy, whether it be through space etc. 

HBCO is really nice. I even put a little bit more on my hair after I applied my Leave in.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Saludable84 said:


> *I will be HAM to the third power if I have the entire month. And I will not be ashamed. I'm just trying to exercise self control.*


@Saludable84 
Gurl...last year BHM Sales were so "Sparse" and Bare, we were lucky to see something V-Day.

I think folks were tryna'  recover from what "they thought" were good BF/CM/Christ-mas Sales and they didn't give up nothin' BHM.

This was a thread of "thristy PJ's" last BHM.  What'n nothin' happenin'.


----------



## Saludable84

@flyygirlll2 @IDareT'sHair 
I'm so tired. We talking about Bianca or Nik (ST)?

Nik never emailed me back after that riddle she sent me. Just said she would be opening back up soon and that was it. 

I hate to keep bugging her but I'll email her in the morning.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

flyygirlll2 said:


> *HBCO is really nice. I even put a little bit more on my hair after I applied my Leave in*.


@flyygirlll2
It is......

Yeah, see what your Mom know's about NY's traditions. 

I'm speaking from an AA perspective.

I know when you eat your NY's Day Meal, you are suppose to eat it with monnneeeeee in your pocket to keep money in your pocket the new year


----------



## Saludable84

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Saludable84
> Gurl...last year BHM Sales were so "Sparse" and Bare, we were lucky to see something V-Day.
> 
> I think folks were tryna'  recover from what "they thought" were good BF/CM/Christ-mas Sales and they didn't give up nothin' BHM.
> 
> This was a thread of "thristy PJ's" last BHM.  What'n nothin' happenin'.





For real? I was outta commission last February so idk. If it really was that bad, I guess I don't mind the entire month after all. 

I hope they do better though.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Saludable84 
Nik.

Bianca emailed me last week, and said she was sending me that GM from last summa' (remember that)?  And no, I never received it.

I told her I know she is struggling right now, and just try to get back on her feet.


----------



## Saludable84

@flyygirlll2 @IDareT'sHair 

HBCO is wonderful. Even though I use it to seal when I do WNG, I could imagine how it would work as a prepoo.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Saludable84 said:


> *For real? I was outta commission last February so idk. If it really was that bad, I guess I don't mind the entire month after all.  I hope they do better though.*


@Saludable84 
I'm fearful they might come correct and we'll be all messed up.

Last year BHM Sales were pitiful.  We had our hopes up for nuttin'


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Lemme go rinse this Hendigo out!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Saludable84
Yup.  HBCO is da' bizness.


----------



## Saludable84

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Saludable84
> Nik.
> 
> Bianca emailed me last week, and said she was sending me that GM from last summa' (remember that)?  And no, I never received it.
> 
> I told her I know she is struggling right now, and just try to get back on her feet.



Bianca is nice, but she needs to focus on her and get herself together. Especially when you run a business by yourself. Bianca seems like her personal and professional life don't have borders. In the lesson of logic, if n and always lead to negative outcomes. 

This is why I appreciate Erica being honest with her customers. I know she seeks help and I know it's hard, so I don't bug her. Just wait for my shipping notice.


----------



## flyygirlll2

@Saludable84 If you email her and she miraculously responds back, please let us know.

@IDareT'sHair I'm Haitian so some of the traditions are different, but one thing I know is we will go off  when it comes to the dinner/get together for NY. Well at least my family does.


----------



## divachyk

I'm in Central Time Zone so HAPPY NEW YEAR.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@divachyk 
Happy Happy Sis!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

flyygirlll2 said:


> *I'm Haitian so some of the traditions are different, but one thing I know is we will go off  when it comes to the dinner/get together for NY. Well at least my family does*.


@flyygirlll2 
I'm sure we have alot of the same things.  I would be curious to know what some of yours are.  Similar to the one's I shared with you.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Saludable84
I Agree.

Especially after @Aggie shared some of the things she was going through. ...

I told her to just forget about it.

I mean afterall, that was this summer and she just responded. 

I'd rather see her back up & running.

I still love the Coconut & Lime Cleansing Conditioner (which I'm holding on to my last 16oz) and her Brazilian Cocoa & Argan Cleansing Conditioner.

I would still like to purchase it and not wonder if I'm ever gonna get it?

So, I'd rather see her whole.


----------



## flyygirlll2

@IDareT'sHair I still have the Greaseless Mouisture and 5 Day Mouisture or whatever it's called. The GM was meh on my hair the times I've tried it so idk and the 5 Day Mouisture is essentially hardened shea butter. 

I wish her the best. She really needs to get her life together before even contemplating restarting business.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

flyygirlll2 said:


> I still have the Greaseless Mouisture and 5 Day Mouisture or whatever it's called. The GM was meh on my hair the times I've tried it so idk and the* 5 Day Mouisture is essentially hardened shea butter. *
> 
> *I wish her the best. She really needs to get her life together before even contemplating restarting business.*


@flyygirlll2
I never saw what folks saw in bolded. 

I had a sample of that once and couldn't stand it or the scent....

Yeah, that story was sad. 

I remember she had a breast cancer scare a while back and I'll never forget when she documented her Fibroid Surgery on some form of So.cial Me.dia w/pitchas.

Yeah, I hope she can pull it together.  But I bet you money, she is still tryna' take Sales.  (if somebody crazy enough to try to buy something).


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@flyygirlll2
Gurl....That HBCO + BoBeam =


----------



## flyygirlll2

IDareT'sHair said:


> @flyygirlll2
> I never saw what folks saw in bolded.
> 
> I had a sample of that once and couldn't stand it or the scent....
> 
> Yeah, that story was sad.
> 
> I remember she had a breast cancer scare a while back and I'll never forget when she documented her Fibroid Surgery on some form of So.cial Me.dia w/pitchas.
> 
> Yeah, I hope she can pull it together.  But I bet you money, she is still tryna' take Sales.  (if somebody crazy enough to try to buy something).



Yeah I remember reading about that. I feel for her. I wouldn't purchase anything from her unless I knew for a fact that she legit had her like together.


----------



## flyygirlll2

IDareT'sHair said:


> @flyygirlll2
> Gurl....That HBCO + BoBeam =


Yaaaaaas that combo is fab!


----------



## MileHighDiva

Happy New Year, Ladies!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@flyygirlll2 
Since I'm sleeping in this BoBeam, I wonder if I'll get up and Steam it in, in the a.m. Steam with something else?  

Or just skip steaming altogether and go on to the next step?  *decisions decisions*

Knowing me, I'll probably Steam with something maybe even more HBCO? (since I have a couple bottles on the way).


----------



## IDareT'sHair

MileHighDiva said:


> *Happy New Year, Ladies!*


@MileHighDiva
Alright Nah.  Finally Sis!

You get them Greens cleaned yet?


----------



## MileHighDiva

IDareT'sHair said:


> @MileHighDiva
> Alright Nah.  Finally Sis!
> 
> *You* *get* *them* *Greens* *cleaned* *yet*?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

MileHighDiva said:


>


@MileHighDiva 
You done with that muscato and that ice cream?  What a combo!


----------



## flyygirlll2

IDareT'sHair said:


> @flyygirlll2
> Since I'm sleeping in this BoBeam, I wonder if I'll get up and Steam it in, in the a.m. Steam with something else?
> 
> Or just skip steaming altogether and go on to the next step?  *decisions decisions*
> 
> Knowing me, I'll probably Steam with something maybe even more HBCO? (since I have a couple bottles on the way).



I'm sure steaming it would make it better. Steaming hasn't done much for my hair personally so I haven't done it in a long time.


----------



## MileHighDiva

IDareT'sHair said:


> @MileHighDiva
> You done with that muscato and that ice cream?  What a combo!


, no more eating carbs and sweets at night in 2017.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@flyygirlll2
You know I lurve gettin' my Steam on!....

I know I'll be steaming with something in the a.m.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

MileHighDiva said:


> , *no more eating carbs and sweets at night in 2017.*


@MileHighDiva 
Oh Lawd....Is this a "NY Resolution?"


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I guess tomorrow I will take my decorations down outside and then work on my stash a little bit.

ETA:  I really need to go to the Grocery and get ready for work next week.


----------



## flyygirlll2

IDareT'sHair said:


> @flyygirlll2
> *You know I lurve gettin' my Steam on!....*
> 
> I know I'll be steaming with something in the a.m.



This I know


----------



## IDareT'sHair

IDareT'sHair said:


> *ETA:  I really need to go to the Grocery and get ready for work next week.*


@MileHighDiva @flyygirlll2


----------



## MileHighDiva

IDareT'sHair said:


> @MileHighDiva
> Oh Lawd....Is this a "NY Resolution?"


Gained way too much, 

My eating/food habits are great during the day.

But at night 

Bread and sugar are the debil!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

MileHighDiva said:


> *But at night
> 
> Bread and sugar are the debil!*


@MileHighDiva 
Women problems.

And boff are addicting.


----------



## flyygirlll2

@IDareT'sHair Going back to work after time off sucks


----------



## flyygirlll2

MileHighDiva said:


> Gained way too much,
> 
> My eating/food habits are great during the day.
> 
> But at night
> 
> Bread and sugar are the debil!



I always get hungry at night. I will grab anything with sugar which is bad cause it just keeps me awake.


----------



## flyygirlll2

Well ladies, my phone is about to die so I'm going to bed. Hope everyone enjoys their day!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

flyygirlll2 said:


> *Going back to work after time off sucks *


@flyygirlll2 
Yeah, tell me about it.....

I could use another month or two.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@flyygirlll2 
A day of Stash Organization.  No Buying and all that good stuff.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@MileHighDiva 
What else you cookin'?

@divachyk
Where you at?


----------



## MileHighDiva

IDareT'sHair said:


> @MileHighDiva
> What else you cookin'?
> 
> @divachyk
> Where you at?


Black eyed peas, jalepeno cheddar cheese cornbread, and peach cobbler.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

MileHighDiva said:


> *Bla.ck eyed peas, jalepeno cheddar cheese cornbread, and peach cobbler*.


@MileHighDiva 
Yum.

I think Imma have Tur.key Ten.derloin, Green Beans and maybe something else.  

No "traditional" NY's Day foods.

Are you making any type of "meat"?


----------



## divachyk

@IDareT'sHair, I was planning to pick up the usual traditional suspects today but didn't because I wasn't feeling well. Therefore, we won't be doing traditional foods this year. In fact, we don't have a menu planned. I'll come up with a little something, something though.


----------



## MileHighDiva

IDareT'sHair said:


> @MileHighDiva
> Yum.
> 
> I think Imma have Tur.key Ten.derloin, Green Beans and maybe something else.
> 
> No "traditional" NY's Day foods.
> 
> Are you making any type of "meat"?


Smoked turkey wings.


----------



## Shay72

Happy New Year everyone!

I've done my vision board, yoga, and started my hair.


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> @NaturallyATLPCH  Umm......
> 
> @rileypak is blaming you in the "What Did You Buy This Week Thread" for her Bad-Behavior....



Because it is her fault 
Always talking about how good the oils smell...how it helped her breathing...


I slept like a baby last night though. Real talk, I was knocked out.


----------



## Shay72

@IDareT'sHair and @rileypak 
I changed my mind and will join both of your challenges. No promises that I will post consistently though .


----------



## Saludable84

Morning All

Happy New Year everyone

@flyygirlll2 im getting some soup joumou today 

I'm hoping that when I get this coffee in my system, I can finally start this spreadsheet


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @flyygirlll2
> I never saw what folks saw in bolded.
> 
> I had a sample of that once and couldn't stand it or the scent....
> 
> Yeah, that story was sad.
> 
> I remember she had a breast cancer scare a while back and I'll never forget when she documented her Fibroid Surgery on some form of So.cial Me.dia w/pitchas.
> 
> Yeah, I hope she can pull it together.  But I bet you money, she is still tryna' take Sales.  (if somebody crazy enough to try to buy something).


I never liked that 5 Day Moisture either. I actually trashed all I had on hand.


----------



## Aggie

Saludable84 said:


> Morning All
> 
> Happy New Year everyone
> 
> @flyygirlll2 im getting some soup joumou today
> 
> I'm hoping that when I get this coffee in my system, I can finally start this spreadsheet


Which spreadsheet are you atarting @Saludable84?


----------



## flyygirlll2

IDareT'sHair said:


> @flyygirlll2
> A day of Stash Organization.  No Buying and all that good stuff.



Now Idk about today  but I'm determined to get it done somehow.


----------



## flyygirlll2

Saludable84 said:


> Morning All
> 
> Happy New Year everyone
> 
> @flyygirlll2 *im getting some soup joumou today *
> 
> I'm hoping that when I get this coffee in my system, I can finally start this spreadsheet



Nice!   It's funny because it's not something I've always been a fan of. Not everyone makes it well. I'll only eat it from certain people who I know can cook their arses off. My SIL will be making it this year and she's an excellent cook.


----------



## Golden75

Happy New Year!


----------



## rileypak

Happy New Year everyone! Let's get it done this year. 
Save some money, remain in or gain good health, have luxurious hair, great skin, lose weight (if you want to), and have overall peace of mind and happiness


----------



## Saludable84

Aggie said:


> Which spreadsheet are you atarting @Saludable84?



Product inventory.


----------



## Saludable84

flyygirlll2 said:


> Nice!   It's funny because it's not something I've always been a fan of. Not everyone makes it well. I'll only eat it from certain people who I know can cook their arses off. My SIL will be making it this year and she's an excellent cook.



I've only ever had it from one person, and it's heaven. I wouldn't get it from just anyone. Most people I know are selective who they get theirs from as well.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> *Happy New Year everyone! Let's get it done this year. *
> *Save some money, remain in or gain good health, have luxurious hair, great skin, lose weight (if you want to), and have overall peace of mind and happiness*


@rileypak

Very Nice Proclamation. 

Yasss.....I Receive all of that!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72 said:


> *I changed my mind and will join both of your challenges. No promises that I will post consistently though *.


@Shay72
YAY!

I'm so excited about the NY and all of our Hair Goals!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

We Hung Out here last night and brought the NY in right! 

From the East Coast to the West (Pacific) Coast  we were here for it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@flyygirlll2
Slept in BoBeam Buttercream DC'er.  Got up this a.m. rinsed and applied BoBeam's Rootz ICE DC'er and Steamed for a little while.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

rileypak said:


> Because it is her fault
> Always talking about how good the oils smell...how it helped her breathing...
> 
> 
> I slept like a baby last night though. Real talk, I was knocked out.


----------



## rileypak

It's time to get this NY meal down and start on this hair!


----------



## CeeLex33

Happy New Year Ladies! Let's make this one better than the last! Wishing everyone good health and prosperity! 


I plan on steaming today and finishing up this stash organization and spreadsheet


----------



## Shay72

Hair done. So glad I started early.


----------



## Aggie

Saludable84 said:


> Product inventory.


Oh right. I need to do this too. There are so many to go through though. I suppose we should do this to get through them in a timely fashion and to make sure we are using older products first.


----------



## Saludable84

Aggie said:


> Oh right. I need to do this too. There are so many to go through though. I suppose we should do this to get through them in a timely fashion and to make sure we are using older products first.



Well I didn't get to it this morning because DS woke up early, so I'm hoping to do it now while he's napping and before I head out.


----------



## Aggie

Okay great @Saludable84. I won't get to mine at all today. I just got in from our New Year church service and my sister just told me we have dinner at my other sister's house at 5:30 or so.

I was also planning on giving myself a henna treatment this afternoon but looks like that won't happen today either .


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Clawd....Hairveda!

I cannot beweave they doing this to me.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair said:


> Clawd....Hairveda!
> 
> I cannot beweave they doing this to me.



That 40% lol


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> Clawd....Hairveda!
> 
> I cannot beweave they doing this to me.



They are wrong. They almost got me


----------



## Froreal3

shawnyblazes said:


> I'm going to be in and out online for a few weeks.  Life is just kicking my butt. The good thing is, Im continuing to get back up.
> 
> A few weeks ago my sons daycare director died unexpectedly.  A freak accident.  Its really taking a toll on myself and family because Josiah has been under her care since he was 7 weeks. She was his second mom.
> 
> I was terrified of leaving him so early but from day one, hes been in the best care with them.  Ive had death before but this was so jarring and on top of my grandmother ( my mom, and my older son ), I'm working on one day at a time.
> 
> Have a very blessed holiday if we don't speak before the new year ladies.  I appreciate all of you.



OMG.  I'm so sorry to hear that about your son's day care director.


----------



## Froreal3

Hi ladies! I miss you ladies! I'm back! I've been kinda lurking and posting on and off around the forums. I just finished school in December...for life! I now have my MS in Speech Language Pathology. I intend for this to be my last year teaching before I move into my new career. Yay!  Now I will be in here more often since I have a lot more time on my hands.

As for hair, I am in a weave right now. It's my third week with it and I want to keep it for 6 weeks before I take down, do a little 2 week break and go back into another one. I ordered a new LCL dryer since my old one never made it up when I moved a few years ago.  I need it to dry my hair when I wash my weaves. I will wash and moisturize as soon as I get the dryer on Wednesday.

I want to keep these weaves in for the whole entire year, so there won't be much using up of products this year. Hopefully this protective styling along with taking my vitamins will help with retention.


----------



## divachyk

Congrats @Froreal3, that's awesome!


----------



## CeeLex33

@Froreal3 what an accomplishment- congrats!


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

I'm quite proud of you. Congratulations on the new career!!!!

@Froreal3


----------



## Aggie

@IDareT'sHair

Oh my goodness, why didn't you tell me that J.Monique Hair Mud Detox tingles the scalp wonderfully? I have it on now and wearing it like a prepoo for a few hours. I will wear it under my wig at my family function in a few minutes. I sure hope feels good washing it out.

Most likely I'll be oiling  my scalp and hair with some Ayurveda hair oil before adding my henna treatment. I may have to sleep with the henna in my hair though.


----------



## MileHighDiva

@Froreal3 
Proud of you and your accomplishment!


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

Congratulations on your accomplishment and new beginnings @Froreal3 !


----------



## Aggie

So @IDareT'sHair 

Are you getting anything from hairveda?


----------



## Saludable84

Congrats @Froreal3


----------



## flyygirlll2

Congratulations! @Froreal3


----------



## rileypak

@Froreal3
Congratulations!!!


----------



## rileypak

*Used up* 
CurlLuxe Sweet Almond Leave In Conditioner (1 backup, definite repurchase)
APB Whipped Cupuacu Hair Butter (no backup, definite future repurchase once I chip away at the butter stash)


----------



## rileypak

Good morning!


----------



## Saludable84

Morning @rileypak


----------



## Aggie

Good Morning Pretty Ladies!

I used up a liter sized bottle of Lily of the Desert Aloe Vera Juice and have a back up that I already cracked open. I think I like the Aloe Vera Gel better than than juice so when I purchase again, it will be the gel.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Aggie said:


> *Oh my goodness, why didn't you tell me that J.Monique Hair Mud Detox tingles the scalp wonderfully? I have it on now and wearing it like a prepoo for a few hours. I will wear it under my wig at my family function in a few minutes. I sure hope feels good washing it out.*


@Aggie 
I didn't feel any tingle in mine?... 

Was it J.Monique's Rhassoul & Bentonite?  That's what I was using and did not feel any tingle?

I did have a "tingle" with Sarenzo's Clay Wash?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Froreal3 
Great News!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Aggie said:


> *So Are you getting anything from hairveda?*


@Aggie 
Nope.


----------



## Shay72

Welp Hairveda got me but I acted right. Only because the last time I purchased from them the products didn't seem the same. I bought a Moist Condition 24/7 and Red Tea Satin Conditioner. I had 7 points so with using that and the sale I got both of them for $13.45 shipped. Can't beat that. I believe I am done until the No Buy.


----------



## rileypak

I need to grab a bottle of glycerin before tomorrow.

I like the HennaSooq Sweet Honey Gloss Bar (left my hair soft, shiny, and defined) but it's quite oily on its own. I'll be mixing it with a conditioner from now on.


----------



## Saludable84

Used up CJ DC (I forget which one) on DS. 

Will use up x1 APB Pumpkin Seed and open a new jar because the one open won't be enough. 

I wanted to finish my NG Herbal Blends, however, there will not be enough and I only have 16oz jars of those.


----------



## Saludable84

I realized why APB Pumpkin Seed was meh to me: Coconut Milk is the second ingredient. 

I've tried it in leave in and it was terrible for me. In DC, it's ok. In henna, it's the bomb. Ionno anymore.


----------



## Shay72

Congrats @Froreal3! Do you plan to stay in the school system or plan to try a new setting?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Shay72  Decided to 'pass' on HV.don't really need any.  Will be ready for some M-Day.

@rileypak You better get it in!

@Saludable84 Sounds interesting to mix it in Henna.  I've never done a Henna Gloss?


----------



## Froreal3

Shay72 said:


> Congrats @Froreal3! Do you plan to stay in the school system or plan to try a new setting?


Yes, I'll still be in the school system, so same salary scale, which is fine for me. I have a lot of years in so won't be starting from scratch.


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak You better get it in!



I did


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> I didn't feel any tingle in mine?...
> 
> Was it J.Monique's Rhassoul & Bentonite?  That's what I was using and did not feel any tingle?
> 
> I did have a "tingle" with Sarenzo's Clay Wash?


Really? Girl that thing tingled on my scalp allllll night. I slathered it on my scalp and hair and it smells so good too. I had it on my hair under my wigs and last night my family was telling me all night, that my hair smelled really good. It has a bit of a pepperminty smell too.

It is crazy messy to put on but I like it and can't wait for the next sale to add some back-up of this stuff.Oh also, when I was washing it out, my hair was surprisingly soft. I was not expecting that but I welcomed it .


----------



## Aggie

Oh and @IDareT'sHair, it is definitely *NOT* the J. Monique Bentonite and Rhassoul


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> Nope.


I decided not to either after I realized that the 40% off did not include all products, just conditioners .


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Shay72  Decided to 'pass' on HV.don't really need any.  Will be ready for some M-Day.
> 
> @rileypak You better get it in!
> 
> @Saludable84 Sounds interesting to mix it in Henna. * I've never done a Henna Gloss*?



I've done henna glosses and I really liked them back when I was fully relaxed so I may be adding them in again after completing this full henna treatment today.The glosses should work wonderfully with the coconut milk and henna too.


----------



## BrownBetty

Hey ladies

I've been sick the last couple of days. I haven't bought anything.  Just let me know when we break from the no buy.  I don't have any strong feelings either way.


----------



## Saludable84

@IDareT'sHair ive only done it with regular henna and I liked it. I used to do it when I was relaxed. Either coconut milk or buttermilk. 

I used the APB Pumpkin Seed. Thank goodness I tried it again before the 4th 
I was just trying to use it up and got caught off guard. Her next sale, I will stock up on more.


----------



## rileypak

Saludable84 said:


> @IDareT'sHair ive only done it with regular henna and I liked it. I used to do it when I was relaxed. Either coconut milk or buttermilk.
> 
> I used the APB Pumpkin Seed. *Thank goodness I tried it again before the 4th *
> I was just trying to use it up and got caught off guard. Her next sale, I will stock up on more.


----------



## Aggie

Saludable84 said:


> @IDareT'sHair ive only done it with regular henna and I liked it. I used to do it when I was relaxed. Either coconut milk or buttermilk.
> 
> I used the* APB Pumpkin Seed. Thank goodness I tried it again before the 4th*
> I was just trying to use it up and got caught off guard.* Her next sale, I will stock up on more.*


Whew! Thank goodness it worked out for you.


----------



## Beamodel

Used up APB UCS. One or two backups. Will repurchase.


----------



## Saludable84

@Aggie @rileypak 

The first time I used it, it was after henna. I think that was the problem. I used it today and it melted in, I didn't need a lot and it detangled well even though I just did a mild detangle session (I washed on Saturday). And it only needs 10 minutes. 

This is definitely a repurchase and will stay in the stash year round with UCS.


----------



## Aggie

Saludable84 said:


> @Aggie @rileypak
> 
> The first time I used it, it was after henna. I think that was the problem. I used it today and it melted in, I didn't need a lot and it detangled well even though I just did a mild detangle session (I washed on Saturday). And it only needs 10 minutes.
> 
> This is definitely a repurchase and will stay in the stash year round with UCS.


Awesome...


----------



## rileypak

Saludable84 said:


> @Aggie @rileypak
> 
> The first time I used it, it was after henna. I think that was the problem. I used it today and it melted in, I didn't need a lot and it detangled well even though I just did a mild detangle session (I washed on Saturday). And it only needs 10 minutes.
> 
> *This is definitely a repurchase and will stay in the stash year round *with UCS.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

Hello ladies!


----------



## Aggie

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> Hello ladies!


 @NaturallyATLPCH


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

So I ended up adding a 4 ounce Not Easily Broken DC to my APB order. I got Blackberry Sage, I'm very intrigued by that scent.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Hey divas
Happy New Year!
I'm so behind. Hopefully I'll be able to catch up soon but I hope everyone had a wonderful holiday season.

I'll be continuing with NW21 this year since the last 5 1/2 months it did me well. For me I got a slight increase in growth but saw a significant increase in the density of my hair anf major improvement in the condition of my scalp.

DH challenged me to only try 4 new products this year and to repurchase staples only when I get down to the last 2 available. I'm going to try very hard to stick to this so I'll be participating in the mini challenges here.

We used up 2 APB refreshers and NW21


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

Aggie said:


> @NaturallyATLPCH


Hey sweetie @Aggie!
I can't wait to try that Not Easily Broken, your review intrigued me!


----------



## rileypak

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> So I ended up adding a 4 ounce Not Easily Broken DC to my APB order. I got *Blackberry Sage*, I'm very intrigued by that scent.



I just ordered this in a body.wash. I was intrigued as well


----------



## Aggie

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> Hey sweetie @Aggie!
> I can't wait to try that Not Easily Broken, your review intrigued me!


Awesome! I already got my back-up - huge jar this time.


----------



## Aggie

curlyhersheygirl said:


> Hey divas
> Happy New Year!
> I'm so behind. Hopefully I'll be able to catch up soon but I hope everyone had a wonderful holiday season.
> 
> I'll be continuing with NW21 this year since the last 5 1/2 months it did me well. For me I got a slight increase in growth but saw a significant increase in the density of my hair anf major improvement in the condition of my scalp.
> 
> DH challenged me to only try 4 new products this year and to repurchase staples only when I get down to the last 2 available. I'm going to try very hard to stick to this so I'll be participating in the mini challenges here.
> 
> We used up 2 APB refreshers and NW21


Good to have you back @curlyhersheygirl. We've missed you and have been waiting for you to come back and re-start the Hits and Miss Challenge for January 2017. 

I hope you do well with the challenge with your DH. I wish I had someone to help me with my stash like that.


----------



## CeeLex33

Hey Ladies!

Used up an APB Leave In, have several back ups.
Ended up NOT buying anything from her recent sale after finishing up inventory, but I have something to look forward to when we break in the spring.

Hope you feel better @BrownBetty


----------



## bajandoc86

HAPPY NEW YEAR to the U1BMany  Crew!!! 

Hope y'all are enjoying 2017 thus far. Wishing all you love, peace, happiness, good health, and may this year be one of growth, goal achievement and rich experiences.  

P.S. Me at the New Year's Day Party last night


----------



## rileypak

@bajandoc86


----------



## Aggie

bajandoc86 said:


> HAPPY NEW YEAR to the U1BMany  Crew!!!
> 
> Hope y'all are enjoying 2017 thus far. Wishing all you love, peace, happiness, good health, and may this year be one of growth, goal achievement and rich experiences.
> 
> P.S. Me at the New Year's Day Party last night
> View attachment 384385


Nice!!!!!


----------



## flyygirlll2

@bajandoc86 Beautiful!  Love the lip color.

@BrownBetty Hope you feel better.

@curlyhersheygirl Welcome back!  That's a good  challenge from your DH. I need to practice more restraint when it comes to buying/using up stuff. I want to do better this year with that.


----------



## Aggie

BrownBetty said:


> Hey ladies
> 
> I've been sick the last couple of days. I haven't bought anything.  Just let me know when we break from the no buy.  I don't have any strong feelings either way.


Get well soon @BrownBetty


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Aggie said:


> *Oh and , it is definitely NOT the J. Monique Bentonite and Rhassoul*


@Aggie
Well...What was it?????? !!!!!!

Nevermind.  I saw it was the Dead Sea Mask.  I have that one too, but haven't used it yet.

I'm all for the "tingle" so I am looking forward in using it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@bajandoc86
Chile...You knows how to really "beat that face" ......

Nice Pic!


----------



## divachyk

@bajandoc86, oh my goodness, just gorgeous!!

@BrownBetty, feel better. I've been on and off sick (and sick again today) for about a week. Think mine might be stress.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

CeeLex33 said:


> *Ended up NOT buying anything from her recent sale after finishing up inventory, but I have something to look forward to when we break in the spring.*


@CeeLex33 
I wanna hear all about "Project Inventory"

Inquiring minds wanna know.


----------



## divachyk

On NYE, I purchased 1 bottle of NJoy's oil and passed on purchasing more NW21. 20% vs their normal 15% only saved about $2. I have a few more bottles left so I will repurchase when needed.

I caved and picked up 1 liter each of Paul Mitchell the Detangler and Redken Cleansing Cream from Ulta.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *DH challenged me to only try 4 new products this year and to repurchase staples only when I get down to the last 2 available. I'm going to try very hard to stick to this so I'll be participating in the mini challenges here.*


@curlyhersheygirl
He musta' really saw that Basement!.......

I mean REALLY, REALLY saw it!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@BrownBetty @divachyk 
Both of you Ladies please feel better soon. 

Ya'll can't be bringin' in 2017 not on top of your game.


----------



## Beamodel

@bajandoc86 

You look absolutely stunning.


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> Well...What was it?????? !!!!!!
> 
> Nevermind.  I saw it was the Dead Sea Mask.  I have that one too, but haven't used it yet.
> 
> I'll all for the "tingle" so I am looking forward in using it.


Okay good @IDareT'sHair. Listen, I'm already looking forward to getting some back-up to this stuff. If J. Monique has these types of sales often, I will be ordering some more from her for sure. i haven't heard anything negative about her products as yet and that's a good thing.

The dead Sea Mud Wash was my first product of hers that I've used so far and now I'm looking forward to grabbing something else in this line to use. It as really messy though. I think next time, I'll stand in the shower to apply it. I'll be using it as a prepoo mud wash like you do.


----------



## Saludable84

@bajandoc86 

You are lookin extra right!!!!!


----------



## Saludable84

divachyk said:


> On NYE, I purchased 1 bottle of NJoy's oil and passed on purchasing more NW21. 20% vs their normal 15% only saved about $2. I have a few more bottles left so I will repurchase when needed.
> 
> *I caved and picked up 1 liter each of Paul Mitchell the Detangler and Redken Cleansing Cream from Ulta.*



You caved. 

I ran!


----------



## Aggie

Saludable84 said:


> @bajandoc86
> 
> You are lookin extra right!!!!!


 we have our very own super model right here in this thread. @bajandoc86 is simply gorgeous.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

Okay @bajandoc86 , I see you boo! 
@divachyk and @BrownBetty feel Better soon!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Aggie
What else did you get from J.Monique?  From her 50%

I got:
Triple Seaweed Mask
Dead Sea Mud Mask
Bentonite & Rhassoul
Charcoal DC'er (new to the line)
Coffee DC'er (new to the line)
Burdock Root Mask
Raw Honey Mask
Alo.e Ver.a Mask
Broccoli & Hibiscus
Body Butters

I also got a few of her DC'ers on a Swap.


----------



## CeeLex33

@bajandoc86 You are gorgeous! Owwww! 

Awww, hope you feel better too @divachyk 

@IDareT'sHair It was rough but I got through it and happy I did. I found 2 older products that separated on me, but considering the amount of stuff I had everywhere that wasn't bad. Everything is organized and logged in on my laptop too. I'm so serious about doing better this year!


----------



## Saludable84

@BrownBetty feel better!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Well, I'm looking forward to getting my stuff (ST'icals, Cream & Coco etc....) 

And, I'm looking forward to our No/Low Buy.  Imma hafta' dig deep off in this Stash for a minute.

Open:
BoBeam Buttercream
BoBeam Rootz ICE (almost finished)
Bekura Cacao Bark DC'er

*x3 DC'ers open at a time is my limit.  So at least I'm not out of control there.  

I hate having a lot of stuff open.  So, I try to be very cautious with that.

Butters, Oils & other daily's I may have about the same:
BM Luscious
Sarenzo Creamy
MHC ButterySoy

Oils:
Cream & Coco
JBCO ED
HBCO
HV's Avosoya
EV CO


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> What else did you get from J.Monique?  From her 50%
> 
> I got:
> *Triple Seaweed Mask
> Dead Sea Mud Mask
> Bentonite & Rhassoul
> Charcoal DC'er (new to the line)
> Coffee DC'er (new to the line)
> Burdock Root Mask
> Raw Honey Mask x2*
> Alo.e Ver.a Mask - I never saw this one on the site
> *Broccoli & Hibiscus*
> Body Butters
> 
> I also got a few of her DC'ers on a Swap.



@IDareT'sHair

*All the bolded above I got plus:*

Raw Honey Leave-in Conditioner
Curl Defining Pudding
Irish Moss & Cocoa Deep Conditioner
Wheatgrass & Spinach Hair Treatment
Green Tea & Honey Shampoo & Conditioner Combo
Mango Tango hair Butter

The sale was such a good one that I had to take advantage of it as best I can.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

CeeLex33 said:


> *It was rough but I got through it and happy I did. I found 2 older products that separated on me, but considering the amount of stuff I had everywhere that wasn't bad. Everything is organized and logged in on my laptop too. I'm so serious about doing better this year!*


@CeeLex33
That's good.  I'm glad you got things organized. 

It makes using it easier (IMO), when stuff is in some kind of order.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Aggie said:


> *All the bolded above I got plus:
> Irish Moss & Cocoa Deep Conditioner
> Wheatgrass & Spinach Hair Treatment *


@Aggie
I also have the Wheatgrass & Spinach

I think I also "might" have Irish Moss & Cocoa (not sure about that one?)  I may.  And may have gotten it on a Swap.

I didn't get any of the Leave-Ins, Puddings etc....


----------



## IDareT'sHair

That durn Sarenzo!

I'm burning the Mango & Lychee Ho.me Fragr.ance Oil......

Those Ta.rts and Oils are the bizness!


----------



## MileHighDiva

@bajandoc86 
Simply Stunning!


----------



## CeeLex33

@Aggie and @IDareT'sHair interested to hear your thoughts when you try the Irish Moss and Cocoa DC.


----------



## CeeLex33

@IDareT'sHair 
I ordered and got Sarenzo's wax deal the other night. I have Pink Concession going now


----------



## IDareT'sHair

CeeLex33 said:


> *interested to hear your thoughts when you try the Irish Moss and Cocoa DC*.


@CeeLex33 
I'm not sure if I have this or not?  I need to look.  I do know that I tried it in 2014 when I first bought some of her products.  

I know there was one I didn't buy?  It may have been this one or the Hibiscus & Broccoli?  I know there was one or two I did not purchase.

I may have gotten the Irish Moss & Cocoa on a "Swap" though.

What are your thoughts on it


----------



## IDareT'sHair

CeeLex33 said:


> I ordered and got Sarenzo's wax deal the other night. *I have Pink Concession going now*


@CeeLex33
I don't even think I saw this?  I have the Pink Peppermint and another Pink Fluff "something"

Lawd them thangs smell goodt.  I am way up in my Bedroom and it is burning in my kitchen. 

It basically scents my entire home.

Did you or @rileypak end up getting that "Mac The Fluff?"  I don't know what to think about that one?


----------



## CeeLex33

@IDareT'sHair 
Oh ok, overall- it's a decent DC, I think the texture just threw me off. It was a little runny/wetter than I expected. 

Nope, I got the Fujitsu Apple one. I had that one b4 I think, it's a really strong Apple Marshmallow


----------



## IDareT'sHair

CeeLex33 said:


> *Oh ok, overall- it's a decent DC, I think the texture just threw me off. It was a little runny/wetter than I expected.
> 
> Nope, I got the Fuji Apple one.* I had that one b4 I think, it's a really strong Apple Marshmallow


@CeeLex33
I'll see if I have the Irish Moss and Cocoa? 

I may have gotten it on a swap....

I got the Apple one too!  Smells nice, but I haven't burned it yet.

They sent me a couple 'samples.' 

A G-ingerbread one and a La-vender Vanilla one.


----------



## CeeLex33

@IDareT'sHair 
Yep, I see now that we may need a wax #nobuylowbuy next


----------



## MileHighDiva

I have shipping notices for the oil diffuser, HSN, HOB, and PR.

Waiting to get notices from BRB, Njoy, Sharmooz, and ST.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

IDareT'sHair said:


> That durn Sarenzo!
> 
> I'm burning the Mango & Lychee Ho.me Fragr.ance Oil......
> 
> Those Ta.rts and Oils are the bizness!


I got that in a gift set for my body,the mango and lychee scent. It smells amazing!
I see while we are diffusing, you tart and oil burnin .


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

CeeLex33 said:


> @IDareT'sHair
> Yep, I see now that we may need a wax #nobuylowbuy next


Yup, add that to the EO no buy too!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

CeeLex33 said:


> *Yep, I see now that we may need a wax #nobuylowbuy next*


@CeeLex33
Yeah, them folks are really playin' with my emotions.  

They keep adding more & more new scents.  And then had the "nerve" to email me and tell me they added more scents.

I mean:  "Who Does That????"


----------



## IDareT'sHair

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> *I got that in a gift set for my body,the mango and lychee scent. It smells amazing!
> I see while we are diffusing, you tart and oil burnin* .


@NaturallyATLPCH
Gurhl.....My house is smelling wonderful.  I can imagine it in a body scent.

Yeah, I've been getting my Oil/Ta.rts on up in this piece.


----------



## Aggie

Guess what ladies, especially @NaturallyATLPCH ? I hate to do this to you but if you haven't tried APB Raspberry and Mint Hair Mask, you need to get it. 

I used it today to wash out my Indigo treatment and let me tell you, I am not accustomed to conditioners feeling like this while washing out henna or indigo. 

That stuff melted all knots in my hair and I was able to detangle my hair like a dream . It worked so well, I decided to use it to DC with instead of the APB Moisturizing Conditioner. My hair loves this stuff now I have to add that to my mock cart to purchase again.


----------



## CeeLex33

@IDareT'sHair laed they have more scents?!? 
Lemme just take a quick lookie...


----------



## Aggie

CeeLex33 said:


> @Aggie and @IDareT'sHair interested to hear your thoughts when you try the Irish Moss and Cocoa DC.


Will post when I do use it @CeeLex33. I think I am going to love her stuff and I was really trying to pull back on the vendors I actually like. I do think she will take Jakeala's place in my book though.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

@Aggie  (in this thread too).


----------



## rileypak

@IDareT'sHair 
I didn't get Mac that Fluff. I only have a few food scented ta.rts. Most of mine are non-food.

@NaturallyATLPCH
I did grab one more EO (tangerine) when I grabbed my glycerin. It was BOGOFF so you know...


----------



## CeeLex33

@Aggie all of J Monique's DCs I've tried have been hits with the exception of the Irish Moss and Cocoa (I would give it another try though the texture just threw me off). 

I still have a Jakeala Dope DC and Beer DC to get to so we will see how they are. Her Sweet Thang is still HG for me.


----------



## rileypak

Aggie said:


> Guess what ladies, especially @NaturallyATLPCH ? I hate to do this to you but if you haven't tried APB Raspberry and Mint Hair Mask, you need to get it.
> 
> I used it today to wash out my Indigo treatment and let me tell you, I am not accustomed to conditioners feeling like this while washing out henna or indigo.
> 
> That stuff melted all knots in my hair and I was able to detangle my hair like a dream . It worked so well, I decided to use it to DC with instead of the APB Moisturizing Conditioner. My hair loves this stuff now I have to add that to my mock cart to
> purchase again.




You know we're about to start!!!!


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

rileypak said:


> @IDareT'sHair
> I didn't get Mac that Fluff. I only have a few food scented ta.rts. Most of mine are non-food.
> 
> @NaturallyATLPCH
> I did grab one more EO (tangerine) when I grabbed my glycerin. It was BOGOFF so you know...


I feel you. A no buy on home fragrance ain't happenin, especially with this PR Happy and EG Sunshine Spice blend diffusing right now .
I need some brightness on this gloomy day .


----------



## rileypak

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> I feel you. A no buy on home fragrance ain't happenin, especially with this PR Happy and EG Sunshine Spice blend diffusing right now .
> I need some brightness on this gloomy day .



Happy is BOGOFF I think


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

rileypak said:


> Happy is BOGOFF I think


I was headed over to the site, thanks for the ammunition .


----------



## Saludable84

Let me go look at these tarts. 

I still have a $4 gift certificate.


----------



## rileypak

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> I was headed over to the site, thanks for the ammunition .



I'm back on too... looking for stuff to blend with tangerine


----------



## CeeLex33

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> I feel you.* A no buy on home fragrance ain't happenin, *especially with this PR Happy and EG Sunshine Spice blend diffusing right now .
> I need some brightness on this gloomy day .



I don't think I could survive it


----------



## CeeLex33

Saludable84 said:


> Let me go look at these tarts.
> 
> I still have a $4 gift certificate.



My $4 GCS was showing expired? I emailed customer service smh.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@rileypak
I don't know what "Mac That Fluff" actually is, but I wouldn't call it "food".  That's why I was wondering if you had gotten that one.

Maybe it's suppose to be Macaroon & Marshmallow or something?  Not sure.  It will probably be the last one I burn tho'.  It may end up swapped.


----------



## Saludable84

CeeLex33 said:


> My $4 GCS was showing expired? I emailed customer service smh.


 
Likewise. 

I emailed them.


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak
> I don't know what "Mac That Fluff" actually is, but I wouldn't call it "food".  That's why I was wondering if you had gotten that one.
> 
> Maybe it's suppose to be* Macaroon & Marshmallow *or something?  Not sure.  It will probably be the last one I burn tho'.  It may end up swapped.



That right there is just all kinds of wrong to me


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I was working "in my Stash" I can't say "on my Stash" because I'm knee deep in it.  *cough*

I don't think I got the Irish Moss & Cocoa afterall?  @CeeLex33 @Aggie 

But put it this way....I haven't come across it yet in my DC'er Stash.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

rileypak said:


> I'm back on too... looking for stuff to blend with tangerine


Sweet orange, lemon, lemongrass, cinnamon, lavender, and rosemary all blend well with tangerine and they are all buy 1 get one free @rileypak .


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@CeeLex33 @Aggie
I don't think you can use the GC w/another Coupon Code?  At least, I don't think I've been able to?

It's either one or the other?

I have a $6.75 GC I need to eventually use.  It won't be soon.  I don't have the "urge" right now to buy anything.


----------



## CeeLex33

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak
> I don't know what "Mac That Fluff" actually is, but I wouldn't call it "food".  That's why I was wondering if you had gotten that one.
> 
> Maybe it's suppose to be Macaroon & Marshmallow or something?  Not sure.  It will probably be the last one I burn tho'.  It may end up swapped.



I thought it was Macintosh Apple something?


----------



## CeeLex33

IDareT'sHair said:


> @CeeLex33 @Aggie
> *I don't think you can use the GC w/another Coupon Code?*  At least, I don't think I've been able to?
> 
> It's either one or the other?
> I have a $6.75 GC I need to eventually use.  It won't be soon.  I don't have the "urge" right now to buy anything.



Thanks, that might have been the problem! No worries- I'll save it for next time.


----------



## rileypak

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> Sweet orange, lemon, lemongrass, cinnamon, lavender, and rosemary all blend well with tangerine and they are all buy 1 get one free @rileypak .



Well I already have some lavender on the way


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

rileypak said:


> Well I already have some lavender on the way


Oh yeah, lavender and tangerine is nice!


----------



## Saludable84

Got my diffuser and taking clove oil to work tomorrow. 

I need to find the one I have for the house now.


----------



## Aggie

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> @Aggie  (in this thread too).


 Yup, shole nuff did.


----------



## Aggie

rileypak said:


> You know we're about to start!!!!


 I'm so sorry but I know we start on the 3rd right? So we still have time


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

Aggie said:


> I'm so sorry but I know we start on the 3rd right? So we still have time


Yes, unfortunately we do. That's tomorrow so I need to decide if I'm going to hit pay nah on this APB cart or not since I've already decided I can wait.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

Saludable84 said:


> Got my diffuser and taking clove oil to work tomorrow.
> 
> I need to find the one I have for the house now.


Clove is my absolute favorite, along with Rosemary.


----------



## Aggie

CeeLex33 said:


> @Aggie *all of J Monique's DCs I've tried have been hits* with the exception of the Irish Moss and Cocoa (I would give it another try though the texture just threw me off).
> 
> I still have a Jakeala Dope DC and Beer DC to get to so we will see how they are. Her Sweet Thang is still HG for me.


Thanks for this @CeeLex33. This is very reassuring that I just might like all of her products. I haven't tried the Dope conditioner as yet so I don't know how my hair will like it just yet. 

The Honey Thang was sadly a miss even when added to another conditioner like @IDareT'sHair suggested. I prefer Bekura Yam Nectar. Shoots, I'm wondering if I should just buy me some straight honey and use that instead to give my difficult deep conditioners a little help.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

CeeLex33 said:


> *I thought it was Macintosh Apple something?*


@CeeLex33
Gurhl.....I don't know what it is!  I didn't 'detect' no Apple.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@CeeLex33 @Aggie
I was right.  

I have Hibiscus Broccoli.  I didn't get Irish Moss & Cocoa.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@CeeLex33
Listening to you.....I embarked on my own little Inventory Project!..

What a mess.  But at least it's done. 

And I found stuff I didn't know I had (duplicates).


----------



## rileypak

Evening ladies! 
I've got PR Balance and Good Night oils diffusing and I'm quickly drifting off 

Have a good one!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> *Evening ladies! *
> *Have a good one!* *I've got PR Balance and Good Night oils diffusing and I'm quickly drifting off *



@rileypak
Enjoy!.........


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @CeeLex33
> Listening to you.....I embarked on my own little Inventory Project!..
> 
> What a mess.  But at least it's done.
> 
> And I found stuff I didn't know I had (duplicates).


 That inventory taking really is a big mess but had to be done. 

So far I was able to determine that I won't be adding the following brands for 2017:

Brocato
Macadamia natural Oil
Siamese Twists
4 Bella Naturale
Terrene Fusions
Tigi Bed Head
Hydroquench Systems
Rusk
Framesi
Alikay Naturals
Camille Rose Naturals
Blue Roze Beauty
Soultanicals - possibly only a one-off purchase (Knot Glide)
Bel Nouvo - one-off purchase (Avocado Hair Milk)
Darcy's Botanicals - one-off purshase (Pumpkin Seed Mask)
Jakeala - maybe a one-off purchase (Parfait)
KJ Naturals - one-off (Neapolitan mask)


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Aggie 
Mine was kind of a jack-leg inventory. 

It wasn't a very detailed undertaking.  *cough*

But nevertheless, I saw some thangs.

I thought I had more BelNouvo Sweet Potato, but what I actually had was Red Velvet.

I thought I only had x1 b/up of BM Luscious and DB Coconut Lemongrass (I actually have x2 of each).

And BoBeam Clawd.....I saw about x3/x4 of them.


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> Mine was kind of a jack-leg inventory.
> 
> It wasn't a very detailed undertaking.  *cough*
> 
> But nevertheless, I saw some thangs.
> 
> I thought I had more BelNouvo Sweet Potato, but what I actually had was Red Velvet.
> 
> I thought I only had x1 b/up of BM Luscious and DB Coconut Lemongrass (I actually have x2 of each).
> 
> *And BoBeam Clawd.....I saw about x3/x4 of them*.



Whoa . That's quite a bit and you probably haven't found them all @IDareT'sHair


----------



## CeeLex33

@IDareT'sHair
I know it was a pain, but it will definitely be helpful to know how much of things you have or don't have especially with our mini challenge!



@Aggie oh no, sorry that Jakeala's Sweet Thang didn't work for you. Looking at your list, I see you definitely have narrowed things down to what works which is awesome. 


ETA- This is gonna be my focus for 2017.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Aggie

And.....I just bought another BoBeam


----------



## IDareT'sHair

CeeLex33 said:


> *I know it was a pain, but it will definitely be helpful to know how much of things you have or don't have especially with our mini challenge!  *


**

@CeeLex33
Hush Pusha'


----------



## CeeLex33

@IDareT'sHair 

Who? Lil old me???


----------



## KinksAndInk

Used up:
-Honey's Handmade pumpkin & kokum chocolate deep conditioning mask (2 or 3 b/u. Not a repurchase for obvious reasons)
-Design Essentials Coconut & monoi curl defining gelée (1 b/u. Not a repurchase, have other gels to get through)


----------



## IDareT'sHair

CeeLex33 said:


> *Who? Lil old me???*


@CeeLex33
Unnn Hunnnn!

I wasn't even thinkin' 'bout no durn J. Monique Naturals


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Thanks Again all of you 1st of the Year Organizers and Inventory do-ers.  

Ya'll motivated me to face the unfaceable.  And I appreciate it.

And I have to admit, I'm glad I did it.

"Technically" it was one of my projects to do while I was off.  

And I waited until the last day to do it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@CeeLex33
Other than focusing on my current Stash and using up some things, I haven't decided what my true focus will be this year.

Probably more technique-y things like better detangling.  I still struggle with that process.

I just hope QB doesn't have a Sale while we're on this, because CTDG will definitely be a "Low/Buy" repurchase.

I'm already saying it now "for the record"


----------



## CeeLex33

@IDareT'sHair 
That's ok, your hair will thank me lol


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Okay Ladies!

So the Month of February we will observe Black History Month and "supporting" our Black Businesses if/when Sales are practical.

So, you can buy as much or as little as you deem necessary for the month.

Last year, BH Month Sales were very dismal and basically almost "non-existent".

I think Imma try to "limit" my purchases to x4  (one per week).

Although if multiple Sales happen on the same week, I want to still limit it to x4 purchases.

I still need to work out all the "Hows"


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@CeeLex33 @Aggie
I did buy x2 of the J.Monique Cowash/Cleansing Conditioners.  That was something I forgot about until I started on that little project.

I still have an APB Cleansing I got on a "Swap" to try.

OT:  I also found another Tukka Le'Moka DC'er while I was working on that project. AND......I still had a jar of PBN (Original) Chocolate Hair Smoothie.

I will definitely be using that.  Probably Wednesday.


----------



## CeeLex33

That is a true throwback, PBN Chocolate! @IDareT'sHair 
My plan this year is to master a wash in go. I can twist/flat twist for days, but I haven't mastered the art of a wash and go without looking a mess.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@CeeLex33
Nice Plan.

I hope you are able to get it just like you want it.

Yeah...technique is errthang.


----------



## Aggie

CeeLex33 said:


> @IDareT'sHair
> I know it was a pain, but it will definitely be helpful to know how much of things you have or don't have especially with our mini challenge!
> 
> 
> 
> @Aggie oh no, sorry that Jakeala's Sweet Thang didn't work for you. Looking at your list, I see you definitely have narrowed things down to what works which is awesome.
> 
> 
> ETA- This is gonna be my focus for 2017.



@CeeLex33 and @IDareT'sHair 
Thanks girl. I ain't mad though 'cause I wanted that list narrower and narrower and if I have to fight to make a product work, then it doesn't belong in my stash. That's how I've rationalized removing some items/brands from my stash.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

CeeLex33 said:


> *That is a true throwback, PBN Chocolate!*


@CeeLex33
Isn't it? 

I can't wait to use it.  Still looks and smells delish!

ETA:  I bought all of her Mango & Tea Scalp Butter that she had on hand while she was discontinuing it.  I think I got the Chocolate Smoothie then.

I found x3 of the Mango & Tea in my Stash tonight of: Buttas' Cremes, Pomades stash. (I thought I only had x2 left).


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @CeeLex33 @Aggie
> I did buy x2 of the J.Monique Cowash/Cleansing Conditioners.  That was something I forgot about until I started on that little project.
> 
> I still have an APB Cleansing I got on a "Swap" to try.
> 
> OT:  I also found another Tukka Le'Moka DC'er while I was working on that project. AND......I still had a jar of PBN (Original) Chocolate Hair Smoothie.
> 
> I will definitely be using that.  Probably Wednesday.


@IDareT'sHair 

Hmmm, you keep findin' stuff huh? keep looking, 'cause there's more in there somewhere


----------



## Aggie

CeeLex33 said:


> That is a true throwback, PBN Chocolate! @IDareT'sHair
> My plan this year is to master a wash in go. I can twist/flat twist for days, but I haven't mastered the art of a wash and go without looking a mess.


I may want to try learning how to twist my hair this year. It is just so much work and takes forever to do them and then only to last a day


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Aggie
I'm surprised Sweet Honey Hair Thang didn't work for you, especially after you mixed it with something else.  That's too bad.  #lovethatstuff  

See...funny...but I think i prefer Sweet Honey Hair Thang over YAM.  And it's overpriced.  

I like YAM but I think for all intensive purposes, for me, Sweet Honey Hair Thang is a suitable duplicate.   Although, I can use YAM alone, but never (rarely) would use Sweet Honey alone.

I think I still have x1 or x2 YAMs left?  I may have x1?  I know I have either x2 YAMs or x2 Whiskey/Vanilla?  I know have two of something.  

And a x1 new jar and 1 1/2 jar of the Cacao Bark DC'er.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Aggie said:


> *Hmmm, you keep findin' stuff huh? keep looking, 'cause there's more in there somewhere *


@Aggie
I don't need to find another thang. 

I think I got a pretty good handle on "where things are" tonight 

And it just reinforces the fact, that I don't NEED another thang!


----------



## CeeLex33

@Aggie 
I learned twisting with trial and error and lots of practice plus youtube. My wash and go's have me looking like Frederick Douglas SMH so I need a lot of work SMH.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@CeeLex33 @Aggie
You know one of my boo thangs is Camille Rose Naturals Moroccan Pear & Argan Oil Conditioning Hair Custard.   #lovethisstuff

It serves me very well as a Final R/O and I like it just as much, if not more than SSI's Sugar Peach (also another Final R/O).

I noticed today, there is a color difference in two bottles.  I can't remember which one I got from CM vs Hattache or AveYou?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

CeeLex33 said:


> *My wash and go's have me looking like Frederick Douglas SMH so I need a lot of work SMH.*


@CeeLex33
Gurhl..My detangling process looks like if Frederick Douglass and Harriet Tubman had a Baby!...


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @CeeLex33 @Aggie
> You know one of my boo thangs is Camille Rose Naturals Moroccan Pear & Argan Oil Conditioning Hair Custard.   #lovethisstuff
> 
> It serves me very well as a Final R/O and I like it just as much, if not more than SSI's Sugar Peach (also another Final R/O).
> 
> I noticed today, there is a color difference in two bottles.  I can't remember which one I got from CM vs Hattache or AveYou?


@IDareT'sHair 

Gal I have all kinda Redken, Biolage and Pureology rinse out conditioners in my stash that I can use at the moment so I really don't need any of those right now. I just WANT them


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@CeeLex33 @Aggie
Speaking of "inconsistencies" I hope my Liter of Knot Glide is "legit"


----------



## CeeLex33

A color difference? No bueno @IDareT'sHair


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Aggie said:


> *so I really don't need any of those right now. I just WANT them *


@Aggie
SSI Sugar Peach is thebomb.com.gov.biz.net.edu Ain't it? @CeeLex33

And CRN's Morrocan Pear & Argan is just as nice *if not nicer*

And they boff smell


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @CeeLex33 @Aggie
> Speaking of "inconsistencies" I hope my Liter of Knot Glide is "legit"


Oh my! I sure hope so too. You know all those bulk order sales can cause stuff to go awry, pressures of keeping up with all those orders could mess things up a bit.


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> SSI Sugar Peach is thebomb.com.gov.biz.net.edu Ain't it? @CeeLex33
> 
> And CRN's Morrocan Pear & Argan is just as nice *if not nicer*
> 
> And they boff smell


@IDareT'sHair 

I have the SSI Sugar Peach, just haven't cracked it open yet. It does smell really lovely


----------



## IDareT'sHair

CeeLex33 said:


> *A color difference? No bueno*


@CeeLex33 
Yep.  An inconsistency.  

Now that I think of it, I've had both "versions" in my stash.  I've been using it for a minute. 

Both stark white and a creamy beige-ish color.


----------



## CeeLex33

Sugar Peach is


----------



## Aggie

Okay ladies, I am getting really sleepy so Ima hit the sack now. Goodnight all


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Aggie said:


> *I have the SSI Sugar Peach, just haven't cracked it open yet. It does smell really lovely*


@Aggie 
So does CRN's Moroccan Pear & Argan.  It smells like Fruit Loops or Loopy. 

The "scent" that a lot of the Handmade Naturals use.  I know Sarenzo, APB, Jakeala both do something in Loopy (Fruit Loops).


----------



## IDareT'sHair

CeeLex33 said:


> *Sugar Peach is*


@CeeLex33 
Agreed.  Shole is.

Right now though, I'm using Curl Junkie's Argan & Olive for my Final R/O.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@CeeLex33
My NW21 Cremes shipped. 

I checked Cream & Coco and just a Pre-Shipment label was created.

It didn't actually move anywhere.


----------



## CeeLex33

Nite @Aggie

@IDareT'sHair my C & C order didn't move yet either, it probably won't till this week I'm thinking either.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@CeeLex33

I got:
Sweet Potato Pie Tincture
Sugar Plum Tincture
Cranberry Cookie Tincture
Red Dulce Clouds (should have gotten the Tincture too)
Sweet Potato Clouds (back up)

Hopefully, our stuff will start moving tomorrow.

OT: I got Snickerdoodle last Sale.  Lawd I hope it is just plain Snickerdoodle and not no durn Snickerdoodle & Sandlewood.


----------



## CeeLex33

@IDareT'sHair 
I got 3 clouds back ups, 3 black shower soaps and 3 martini mists back ups all in Cranberry Cookie, Frosted Sugar Plum and Pomegranate Vanilla.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Aggie said:


> Good to have you back @curlyhersheygirl. We've missed you and have been waiting for you to come back and re-start the Hits and Miss Challenge for January 2017.
> 
> I hope you do well with the challenge with your DH. I wish I had someone to help me with my stash like that.


@Aggie
I don't know how well I'll do but I'll try lol



flyygirlll2 said:


> @curlyhersheygirl Welcome back!  That's a good  challenge from your DH. I need to practice more restraint when it comes to buying/using up stuff. I want to do better this year with that.


@flyygirlll2 Sis I'm in the same boat. Once we keep trying we'll be successful.




IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> He musta' really saw that Basement!.......
> 
> I mean REALLY, REALLY saw it!


@IDareT'sHair  Yeah he saw it when he went to put away the suitcases. He also had to handle the suitcase I filled with hair products for my sister and nieces, so I knew I was gonna be in trouble lol


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> Yeah he saw it when he went to put away the suitcases. *He also had to handle the suitcase I filled with hair products for my sister and nieces, so I knew I was gonna be in trouble lol*



@curlyhersheygirl 
Yep.  This right here messed you all the way up!.....


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> Yep.  This right here messed you all the way up!.....


@IDareT'sHair 
You know right LOL. He complained every time he moved it. Then when my sis came to get it and he saw all what was in it he almost fell over


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *Then when my sis came to get it and he saw all what was in it he almost fell over *


@curlyhersheygirl
You shoulda' pinched her!

She was 'pose to open that durn suitcase at home (in private) behind closed, locked doors.

ETA:  When I saw that Basement, I DID FALL OVER

Lawd My Eyes


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl
If you coulda' been over here yesterday when I was fooling with some of my stuff you woulda' ranYou woulda' been peace-out 

Although I woulda' made you take a couple things with you on your way out.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> You shoulda' pinched her!
> 
> She was 'pose to open that durn suitcase at home (in private) behind closed, locked doors.
> 
> ETA:  When I saw that Basement, I DID FALL OVER
> 
> Lawd My Eyes


@IDareT'sHair 
I was waving her off and she ignored me


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> If you coulda' been over here yesterday when I was fooling with some of my stuff you woulda' ranYou woulda' been peace-out
> 
> Although I woulda' made you take a couple things with you on your way out.


@IDareT'sHair 
I bet LOL


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *I was waving her off and she ignored me *


@curlyhersheygirl
Gurl...She messed your Game all the way up.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl
No more water faucets for Ari  She was busy with that right there.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl
She was 'pose to open that durn suitcase: alone, behind closed, locked doors, with the curtains drawn.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> Gurl...She messed up your Game.


@IDareT'sHair 
She sure did.
I missed APB's NY sale Did you get anything?


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> No more water faucets for Ari  She was busy with that right there.


@IDareT'sHair 
No LOL. She was a bit grumpy yesterday so I face-timed my MIL for her to see


----------



## rileypak

Good morning ladies


----------



## Aggie

Morning everyone. I am off again today and will be doing my laundry because I have to head out to work tomorrow. Now I wished I had taken the whole week off 

@curlyhersheygirl, girl I am so sorry your sis didn't the clue that you were trying to keep your products from  your hubby but I hope he recovered quickly


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl 
No, I passed on APB.  I said I would re-up this Spring.  

I have so much that I haven't even got to yet.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Aggie @rileypak
Mernin' Lovely Ladies!


----------



## rileypak

Thanks to all of you, I have the urge to check the inventory in the main fridge.
I'm pretty certain that it's not up to date anymore


----------



## bajandoc86

Morning ladies!! Thank you so much for all the love and compliments.   I had an awesome time!!

@IDareT'sHair  I did a full beat for that event. I will soon post the deets over on the makeup side of the forum. 

The mister requested all pics. Lol!


----------



## Aggie

rileypak said:


> Thanks to all of you, I have the urge to check the inventory in the main fridge.
> I'm pretty certain that it's not up to date anymore


Whoopsie, what happened @rileypak?


----------



## Saludable84

Afternoon all!

I still have to finish my inventory. It's a mess. And some things need to be dated. 

@rileypak im trying to figure the best way to get my stuff in the main fridge without DH pitching a fit.


----------



## Aggie

Saludable84 said:


> Afternoon all!
> 
> I still have to finish my inventory. It's a mess. And some things need to be dated.
> 
> @rileypak im trying to figure the best way to get my stuff in the main fridge without DH pitching a fit.


Morning and good luck with that


----------



## rileypak

@Aggie 
I've been slacking on keeping the spreadsheet updated in the past month so now it's gotten away from me. Need to get back on track.

@Saludable84 
Good luck


----------



## Aggie

rileypak said:


> @Aggie
> I've been slacking on keeping the spreadsheet updated in the past month so now it's gotten away from me. Need to get back on track.
> 
> @Saludable84
> Good luck


@rileypak 

Girl don't let too much time lapse and more purchases sneak all up in there before you do get back on track. It can be a little overwhelming.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Evening Ladies!

I see ya'll still in those Stashes!

GOODT. 

It'll make Ya'll think twice about Hittin' PayNah.


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> Evening Ladies!
> 
> I see ya'll still in those Stashes!
> 
> GOODT.
> 
> It'll make Ya'll think twice about Hittin' PayNah.



No more hittin' "paynah" for a while @IDareT'sHair. But Lord knows it's hard to step away from those carts


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Aggie said:


> *But Lord knows it's hard to step away from those carts*


@Aggie 
It shole is.


----------



## Beamodel

My Soultanicals Knot Glide (x2) arrived today


----------



## MileHighDiva

My diffuser came today!  I have some rosemary, orange, and lavendar oils from when I was contemplating being a mixtress.

The orange sweet oil is lovely.

I can't wait for the eo oil blends from arrive from PR.

Also, I switched to the wood grain style, so it'll blend in to the environment better.

@NaturallyATLPCH @Saludable84 @rileypak @Golden75


----------



## Aggie

MileHighDiva said:


> My diffuser came today!  I have some rosemary, orange, and lavendar oils from when I was contemplating being a mixtress.
> 
> The orange sweet oil is lovely.
> 
> I can't wait for the eo oil blends to arrive from PR.
> 
> Also, I switched to the wood grain style, so it'll blend in to the environment better.
> 
> @NaturallyATLPCH @Saludable84 @rileypak @Golden75


I have wooden diffuser for same reason @MileHighDiva


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel said:


> *My Soultanicals Knot Glide (x2) arrived today*


@Beamodel 
You ordered directly from ST'icals right?


----------



## Saludable84

MileHighDiva said:


> My diffuser came today!  I have some rosemary, orange, and lavendar oils from when I was contemplating being a mixtress.
> 
> The orange sweet oil is lovely.
> 
> I can't wait for the eo oil blends from arrive from PR.
> 
> Also, I switched to the wood grain style, so it'll blend in to the environment better.
> 
> @NaturallyATLPCH @Saludable84 @rileypak @Golden75



I used some clove oil today at work. Was worried people would complain. 

Not one complaint


----------



## Saludable84

I got 80% through my spreadsheet before I quit. 

It seems like I started sticking to staples sooner than I thought


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Beamodel
> You ordered directly from ST'icals right?



Yes. It shipped out the next day after I had ordered it. 12/29


----------



## MileHighDiva

@BrownBetty
I don't know if you still need a storage solution.  I was auditing/tidying up my stash that's not in the bathroom linen closet.

I have a Raskog cart that I keep high rotation items on.  Things I want easily accessible.

On the cart, I have three plastic basket/trays.  One is for oils to catch drippies, another holds butters and creams, and lastly what I call the high rotation basket. 

The bottom of the cart holds pre-poos and hand made DC's.  

I have a tray on my dresser that normally has my current/in use M&S/LCOB products on it. I rotate my M&S products bi-weekly when I cleanse.  I'll use the same products for two weeks.  Currently, it has TMC and Curls' products on it that I want to use soon and haven't put away.

I have three plastic hanging folder containers on the top shelf of my coat closet.  These containers contain back-ups and liter size bottles that I use to top off 8 oz bottles that are in the bathroom.

I have three tubs with lids in the coat closet, as well.  One each for back-up DC's, creams, and Ayurveda.  Also, there's a small plastic container that holds essential and fragrance oils.

Lastly, I have a shelf in the linen closet that holds some commercial products and protein treatments. These are things I want easily accessible, if I need to step out of the shower and grab them. It's a really deep shelf.

Please don't buy a three drawer container.  The drawers are not tall enough to hold your leave ins and sprays.  I like for my products to be standing upright, not laying down side ways.  It makes me crazy when people post pix of stuff all crazy in those drawers.  Bottles on their sides all willy nilly 

ETA: I need to swing by Big Lots to buy another hanging file container, so I can get some excess and BF stuff off the floor.

ETA2: I'm starting to hate this forum.  It always changes my font size when I'm on my "speak n spell."


----------



## CeeLex33

Evenin Ladies! 
Back to work tomorrow from the long weekend. 

@MileHighDiva nice organization


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@CeeLex33 
Hey Gurl!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Beamodel 
Dang!  I have no notice or nothing.

Glad yours came tho'


----------



## CeeLex33

@IDareT'sHair 
No movement on C & C yet smh.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Beamodel
> Dang!  I have no notice or nothing.
> 
> Glad yours came tho'



I wonder what's taking them so long? We ordered on the same day I think. Actually I ordered some hours after you.


----------



## Beamodel

Ship notice from Sarenzo


----------



## Shay72

@BrownBetty 
If you don't want to get the Raskog from Ikea, Target has one just like it. I got one for Christmas that's still in the box  that I will use for my planner supplies.


----------



## rileypak

@MileHighDiva
All those organization pictures  

@Shay72 
You have a link for that Target dupe?


----------



## Shay72

Here you go @rileypak
http://www.target.com/p/room-essent...pipadh1|related_prods_vv|pdpipadh1|50659926|0

Use the code: STORAGE and you'll get 15% off. Expires 1/7 at 11:59pm.


----------



## Saludable84

Morning All! 

Waiting on:
Cream & Coco to move
Soultanicals
Sarenzo x2 (body and tarts)
APB x2
Komaza 

Ship Ship from House of Beauty


----------



## Saludable84

@CeeLex33 did you ever email Sarenzo? They told me yesterday it would be corrected in 48 hours and it was working this morning.


----------



## rileypak

Morning everyone!


----------



## divachyk

Morning All. We're on the road again. I look at it as one step closer to restored health. Let's get it.


----------



## BrownBetty

Morning Ladies!

I am feeling a little better.  I don't know what kind of mutated virus this is but it needs to go.

Thanks @shay!  Your setup is giving me ideas!


----------



## CeeLex33

Mawnin Everyone! 

@Saludable84 I did, just waiting to hear back from them thanks  I'll save the GC for more wax or our next break so it's cool.


----------



## Saludable84

divachyk said:


> Morning All. We're on the road again. I look at it as one step closer to restored health. Let's get it.



Prayers up!


----------



## divachyk

Saludable84 said:


> Prayers up!



Muah!!!!


----------



## Aggie

@divachyk,

All the best with your health.


----------



## Aggie

*My courier just sent me notices to pick up the following packages:*

Samsbeauty - wigs
Loxa Beauty - Paul Mitchell Detanglers
She Scent It
Myhenna.Us 
4 other non-hair related packages from Amazon


----------



## rileypak

No hair or skin.care products have been purchased. I almost caved on a free shipping deal for skin.care but I didn't 

I did buy some PJs, a bomber jacket, and an infusing teapot for my BB tea though


----------



## CeeLex33

No hair purchases here either woot woot! 
Might be looking into some random skin purchases and stuff this weekend


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Evenin' PJ's

I see Ya'll all present & accounted for.  

Let's stay focused and on track with these purchases.

If you get lonely for products......go visit your stashes!  

That should "cure you" right quick.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@divachyk 
Praying for total healing and restoration in 2017.

Safe Travels Sis and please keep me posted.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My NW21 Cremes arrived today.

I need to start on my Hair.  

I was going to wait until tomorrow but forgot I have some HQS Peppermint on it (as a pre-rx) under saran wrap and a plastic cap, so I guess I gotta do it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@CeeLex33
That durn C&C. 

I emailed them yesterday to ask when I could expect to see some movement with my recent order

They play too much.


----------



## Aggie

Still waiting on:

APB x2 packages


IDareT'sHair said:


> Evenin' PJ's
> 
> I see Ya'll all present & accounted for.
> 
> Let's stay focused and on track with these purchases.
> 
> If you get lonely for products......go visit your stashes!
> 
> That should "cure you" right quick.



You know what? That's exactly what works for me, believe it or not. Especially when I'm figuring out what I will be using to wash and DC with next


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Aggie said:


> *You know what? That's exactly what works for me, believe it or not. Especially when I'm figuring out what I will be using to wash and DC with next*


@Aggie
Or when I think of what I could have purchased with the money.


----------



## Saludable84

Evening All!

No purchases. Small skin care urge. Received a skin packaged I made last week with timers I forgot I ordered and a vitamin c sample. Then remember I have a face Serum in my mini fridge  

My C&C still has no movement.


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> Or when I think of what I could have purchased with the money.


@IDareT'sHair

I know right? I'm right here thinking about putting a vision board together to accomplish some other things in my life that I didn't in 2016. I can't let another year pass me by without accomplishing some greater things for myself.

For example, I will be needing a new car in about 2 years but I don't want to finance it. This alone is a great financial challenge that I have to start working on like...NOW!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Aggie
Yeah, I've been on a little 'purse' kick lately I gotta' leave alone (been there already). 

Then I purchased several lipsticks recently (been there too) and Coats (yep, already there and got the T-Shirt).  

I started making a few little "house" purchases and had to quit that.

Addiction is serious.....

Like I said upthread.....I was GOODT to ME this Christ-mas.


----------



## rileypak

I had a real good holiday season too. Too good


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> *I had a real good holiday season too. Too good *


@rileypak 
Yup.  We shole did.  All of us.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@rileypak
So my friend decides she doesn't care for the Tarts she bought.  She said they aren't as "Fragranceful" as the one's I gave her (before the Sale).

She got Water-Showers and some others I was tryna' remember which one(s) you got?  Did you get that one? 

She said the Eucalyptus & Mint and Rosemary & Mint smell pungent, but some of the others she can barely smell them.  I burned the Eucalyptus & Mint this weekend and it was great.

She said she was gone convo Sarenzo.....I was thinkin' um....good luck with that.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

In the Battles of the "Chocolates" I'd hafta rank them in this order:
Purabody Naturals Chocolate Smoothie
Bekura Cacao Bark
Tukka Le'Moka


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> Yeah, I've been on a little 'purse' kick lately I gotta' leave alone (been there already).
> 
> Then I purchased several lipsticks recently (been there too) and Coats (yep, already there and got the T-Shirt).
> 
> I started making a few little "house" purchases and had to quit that.
> 
> Addiction is serious.....
> 
> Like I said upthread.....I was GOODT to ME this Christ-mas.


Yes we've all been goodt to ourselves this whole year past.


----------



## Saludable84

rileypak said:


> I had a real good holiday season too. Too good





IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak
> Yup.  We shole did.  All of us.



When people ask what I got for Christ.mas, I don't answer. 

It's not what I got. It's what I talked DH into getting me


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak
> So my friend decides she doesn't care the Tarts she bought.  She said they aren't as "Fragranceful" as the one's I gave her (before the Sale).
> 
> She got Water-Showers and some others I was tryna' remember which one(s) you got?  Did you get that one?
> 
> She said the Eucalyptus & Mint and Rosemary & Mint smell pungent, but some of the others she can barely smell them.  I burned the Eucalyptus & Mint this weekend and it was great.
> 
> She said she was gone convo Sarenzo.....I was thinkin' um....good luck with that.



I had the Fresh Waters & Showers before she made them into heart shapes. It was definitely fragrant.
I think I grabbed the eucalyptus mint one this current round of buying. I know I skipped the rosemary mint one


----------



## Saludable84

IDareT'sHair said:


> In the Battles of the "Chocolates" I'd hafta rank them in this order:
> Purabody Naturals Chocolate Smoothie
> Bekura Cacao Bark
> Tukka Le'Moka



You know, I'm not a fan of chocolate dc'er, but I really like that Tukka.


----------



## rileypak

@Saludable84
@IDareT'sHair

I forgot I had the Tukka


----------



## Saludable84

rileypak said:


> @Saludable84
> @IDareT'sHair
> 
> I forgot I had the Tukka





I only remembered them when I found them while doing my spreadsheet


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> I had the Fresh Waters & Showers before she made them into heart shapes. It was definitely fragrant.
> *I think I grabbed the eucalyptus mint one this current round of buying.* I know I skipped the rosemary mint one



I like this one.  

It reminds me of B&BW's "Stress Relief".  You got Sarenzo's Stress Relief didn't you?

I did not get Rosemary & Mint.  Now you see why I don't want none of hers!


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> I like this one.
> 
> It reminds me of B&BW's "Stress Relief".  You got Sarenzo's Stress Relief didn't you?
> 
> I did not get Rosemary & Mint.  Now you see why I don't want none of hers!



I did get Stress Relief. 
Can't wait to start burning them in the living room


----------



## Beamodel

Aw, I like Tukka. What I don't care for was the Bekura chocolate DC. 

PBN DC was ok but I never repurchased after my first Jar


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> *I forgot I had the Tukka*


@rileypak @Saludable84 
Ya'll need to take a Seat.


Saludable84 said:


> *I only remembered them when I found them while doing my spreadsheet*


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak @Saludable84
> Ya'll need to take a Seat.


----------



## Saludable84

rileypak said:


>



Save a space for me.


----------



## Saludable84

Ship ship from Sarenzo


----------



## MileHighDiva

Shipping notice from BRB. 

PR is taking forever to get here, I checked and it's in NJ.

Also, my X21 came today.

I haven't bought anything since the Dillards New Years Day sale.


----------



## rileypak

I'm waiting on x2 APB, x2 PR, EG, x2 Memebox, Masksheets, Missha, Ama.zon, 2C1M, and AS-OS packages


----------



## Aggie

MileHighDiva said:


> *Shipping notice from BRB. *
> 
> PR is taking forever to get here, I checked and it's in NJ.
> 
> Also, my X21 came today.
> 
> I haven't bought anything since the Dillards New Years Day sale.


@MileHighDiva 

I'm waiting on my Blue Roze Beauty package too and it was your post about the Chai Tea that made me shop there. They just sent me a shipping note yesterday but don't know how long it will take to get to me


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Beamodel 
Aww...I like Tukka Le'Moka too! 

In fact, I like all three of the Choc-a-dites I named.  I was just ranking them in the order I personally like them in.


----------



## divachyk

TY @Aggie and @IDareT'sHair, we made it to Houston safely. (((Hugs)))


----------



## Aggie

Good morning Chicas. I trust all is going well with everyone today.


----------



## Saludable84

rileypak said:


> I'm waiting on x2 APB, x2 PR, EG, *x2 Memebox, Masksheets, Missha, *Ama.zon, 2C1M, and AS-OS packages


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Hey Ladies!

11 more days until MLK Day.  I trust that everyone is still on their best behavior.

When you start to feel "weak" revisit your stashes or take a look at your spreadsheets.  

Do what you gotta do to get through.


----------



## Saludable84

Morning @IDareT'sHair 

I'm thinking about those Tukka I forgot 

It also made me feel better that even though I made a few purchases over the weekend, I made a lot of carts and was not committed to any of them.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Beamodel
> Aww...I like Tukka Le'Moka too!
> 
> In fact, I like all three of the Choc-a-dites I named.  I was just ranking them in the order I personally like them in.



Usually chocolate dc's don't work for me but the Tukka is good for me.


----------



## rileypak

Saludable84 said:


>



All of those purchases were made BEFORE the NB started 
I'm trying to stick to no skin.care purchases as well


----------



## rileypak

I'm even planning to post pics of the skin.care stash in the makeup forum so I can see the full impact of my impulse shopping. Hopefully it will deter me from wanting to keep getting more. 

Now I'm curious, do they have a thread for stashes over there?


----------



## rileypak

So I've decided my focus for the first rounds of the NB will be to focus on items I have only one of (not including cleansers and butters).


----------



## divachyk

When heading to chemo or any dr. appt really, dh doesn't say much. He naps the entire car ride. Today as we're valeting the car, he cracked open his eyes and seen this dude with a crispy looking fro and calmly said, "that boy needs some Shea Moisture."  I got a good and much needed laugh. I taught my baby well.

With that...

Good Morning!!


----------



## MileHighDiva

I  they reschedule the Chrisette Michele/Raheem Devaughn concert tonight.

It is  outside and snowing!

Currently, it's 3° with a wind chill of negative something °.  The high will only be 9° today.


----------



## rileypak

@divachyk


----------



## rileypak

@shawnyblazes


----------



## rileypak

MileHighDiva said:


> I  they reschedule the Chrisette Michele/Raheem Devaughn concert tonight.
> 
> It is  outside and snowing!
> 
> Currently, *it's 3° with a wind chill of negative something °.  The high will only be 9° today.*


----------



## Saludable84

rileypak said:


> I'm even planning to post pics of the skin.care stash in the makeup forum so I can see the full impact of my impulse shopping. Hopefully it will deter me from wanting to keep getting more.
> 
> Now I'm curious, do they have a thread for stashes over there?



Make one. 

I'm about to go do some research over there


----------



## flyygirlll2

@divachyk That's funny. As always, you and your DH are in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Saludable84

MileHighDiva said:


> I  they reschedule the Chrisette Michele/Raheem Devaughn concert tonight.
> 
> It is  outside and snowing!
> 
> Currently, it's 3° with a wind chill of negative something °.  The high will only be 9° today.



 

That's. No.


----------



## Saludable84

divachyk said:


> When heading to chemo or any dr. appt really, dh doesn't say much. He naps the entire car ride. Today as we're valeting the car, he cracked open his eyes and seen this dude with a crispy looking fro and calmly said, "that boy needs some Shea Moisture."  I got a good and much needed laugh. I taught my baby well.
> 
> With that...
> 
> Good Morning!!



I love that spirit.


----------



## rileypak

Saludable84 said:


> Make one.
> 
> I'm about to go do some research over there



Created!


----------



## divachyk

Thank you ladies! I appreciate you all being in my corner. Hugs and Love.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

rileypak said:


> @shawnyblazes


Lololllll


----------



## Aggie

divachyk said:


> When heading to chemo or any dr. appt really, dh doesn't say much. He naps the entire car ride. Today as we're valeting the car, he cracked open his eyes and seen this dude with a crispy looking fro and calmly said, "that boy needs some Shea Moisture."  I got a good and much needed laugh. I taught my baby well.
> 
> With that...
> 
> Good Morning!!



@divachyk 
 I cracked up when I read this. Thanks for the cackle hon.


----------



## MileHighDiva

The show is not being rescheduled. She's already here.


----------



## Shay72

My clients have requested a trip to a BSS so we are going tomorrow. It won't be tempting for me because ya'll know I don't buy my products from BSS. Besides this one is high as hail. Well we won't go if it snows.

I'm waiting on Hairveda. I haven't heard anything yet. Almost forgot I ordered. Just looked it up and my hair subscription box from APB will ship on January 15th.


----------



## Saludable84

Received my HOB netwurks order today. 

APB emailed me about scents in my conditioner. I hope that's a good thing.


----------



## Shay72

Oh yeah I got a $10 off Vitacost coupon that I need to use by 1/12/17. I will use it to buy a natural, organic protein powder rather than anything for my hair. Oh yeah I can look at bath and facial products too.


----------



## Shay72

Saludable84 said:


> Received my HOB netwurks order today.
> 
> *APB emailed me about scents in my conditioner.* I hope that's a good thing.


Is this related to the hair subscription box?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My Haitian Black Castor Oil came today.


----------



## rileypak

rileypak said:


> I'm waiting on x2 APB, x2 PR, EG, x2 Memebox, Masksheets, Missha, Ama.zon, 2C1M, and AS-OS packages



Now waiting on x2 APB, x2 PR, EG, Memebox, Missha, Ama-zon, 2C1M, and AS-OS packages


----------



## Aggie

Today I picked up my Loxa Beauty package containing the 2 liter sized bottles of Paul Mitchell, The Detangler

My Wetline Extreme Gel and Chi Silk Infusion from Pharmapacks

And my henna and herbs from myhenna.us


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I fiiiinnnnaallly see some movement with Cream & Coco. *sucks teef*


----------



## Saludable84

Shay72 said:


> Is this related to the hair subscription box?





No. To other orders


----------



## Saludable84

IDareT'sHair said:


> I fiiiinnnnaallly see some movement with Cream & Coco. *sucks teef*



You know I emailed her and "my" package was supposedly left out of the batch. They were able to find just "my" package. 



Told me it would get picked up this morning. But they left it out the batch so how is it getting picked up this morning?


----------



## Saludable84

IDareT'sHair said:


> My Haitian Black Castor Oil came today.




I have to text one person about bringing me some tomorrow because she has an entire Pe.psi bottle full she bought back from Haiti. 

I also sent my Haitian friend on a mission to find the Haitian lady who sells this stuff on a corner in front of a truck 

I am not playing.


----------



## CeeLex33

Hey Ladies! 
Waiting on my Cream & Coco and Sarenzo Wax Orders


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Saludable84 said:


> *You know I emailed her and "my" package was supposedly left out of the batch. They were able to find just "my" package.  * *Told me it would get picked up this morning. But they left it out the batch so how is it getting picked up this morning?*


@Saludable84
That's exactly what I was told.

The same exact thang.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

CeeLex33 said:


> *Hey Ladies! *


@CeeLex33 
Hey Lady!


----------



## flyygirlll2

Saludable84 said:


> I have to text one person about bringing me some tomorrow because she has an entire Pe.psi bottle full she bought back from Haiti.
> 
> I also sent my Haitian friend on a mission to find the Haitian lady who sells this stuff on a corner in front of a truck
> 
> I am not playing.



Some Haitians are serious when it comes to that oil  

I'll just have to hold on to the two bottles that I have cause no one I know is going  down there soon.


----------



## CeeLex33

Hey Lady! @IDareT'sHair


----------



## Saludable84

flyygirlll2 said:


> Some Haitians are serious when it comes to that oil
> 
> I'll just have to hold on to the two bottles that I have cause no one I know is going  down there soon.



Just let me know.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@flyygirlll2
Beautiful Avi Sis!


----------



## flyygirlll2

@IDareT'sHair Thank you  Cutting these knots have me in my feelings...wanting my hair straight  but my patience and skill is not set up for it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@flyygirlll2
I know Gurl. 

This hair game will keep you all up in your feelin's about one thang or another.


----------



## Aggie

flyygirlll2 said:


> Some Haitians are serious when it comes to that oil
> 
> I'll just have to hold on to the two bottles that I have cause no one I know is going  down there soon.


Girl @flyygirlll2 
Your avi...You are so pretty!


----------



## flyygirlll2

@IDareT'sHair Yeah, these ssk's work my nerves . I've been spritzing my hair and using Oil every other day to minimize them.


----------



## flyygirlll2

@Aggie Thank you


----------



## IDareT'sHair

flyygirlll2 said:


> *Yeah, these ssk's work my nerves . I've been spritzing my hair and using Oil every other day to minimize them.*


@flyygirlll2 
They are the worst.


----------



## flyygirlll2

Well, I'm just waiting on APB at this point.
I still need to do inventory and start a spreadsheet.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Hey divas
Almost got some pumpkin puree from BRB but didn't see any pumpkin oil listed in the ingredients so I passed.

Got my eboni curls order and BN orders today. Just waiting on ST. I'm really sad I missed APB'S sale. Hopefully she'll have a sale for VDay


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Evening ladies

So, my Jane Carter package says it was delivered Dec 21st to my outside steps.  I sure didn't get it and neither did my neighbor.

I contacted JC and it seems I will be getting a replacement package.   What bothers me is I never received a tracking notification because I could have had my son keep an eye out. Packages never disappear around here, so I'm curious.

They used UPS who turned it over to USPS.  Just sorry..


----------



## KinksAndInk

Used up:
-OGX niacin 3 + caffeine root stimulator spray (not a repurchase)
-APB leave-in in peach (definite repurchase)


----------



## rileypak

@flyygirlll2
Your avi!


----------



## flyygirlll2

Thank you  @rileypak


----------



## Beamodel

@flyygirlll2 
Simply beautiful hunni


----------



## flyygirlll2

Thanks hun @Beamodel


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

flyygirlll2 said:


> Thanks hun @Beamodel


 uhmmm!!!  I second everything that's been said. Where you heading to miss lady?? @flyygirlll2


----------



## flyygirlll2

shawnyblazes said:


> uhmmm!!!  I second everything that's been said. Where you heading to miss lady?? @flyygirlll2



 Girl, I ain't going nowhere  My mother did my hair for me at the time and it was laid! I just don't have the skill to recreate it.


----------



## Saludable84

@flyygirlll2 definitely looking beautiful. Hair, skin, smile, everything!


----------



## rileypak

Good morning everyone!


----------



## Saludable84

rileypak said:


> Good morning everyone!



Morning!


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Good morning!


----------



## CeeLex33

GM TGIF!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

CeeLex33 said:


> GM *TGIF!*


@CeeLex33
Shole Am!  Lawd!  And it was a 'short week'


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *Hey divas
> Almost got some pumpkin puree from BRB but didn't see any pumpkin oil listed in the ingredients so I passed.*


@curlyhersheygirl
This use to be my boo-thang. 

I had placed an order a while back and @rileypak told me there was no pumpkin oil and it had been reformulated. (I just assumed it was correct).

So I cancelled the order and told BRB why and she still tried to tell me it was the same product and performed the same. 

No Sir.  Not interested.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> This use to be my boo-thang.
> 
> I had placed an order a while back and @rileypak told me there was no pumpkin oil and it had been reformulated. (I just assumed it was correct).
> 
> So I cancelled the order and told BRB why and she still tried to tell me it was the same product and performed the same.
> 
> No Sir.  Not interested.


@IDareT'sHair 
I remember, that's why I was gonna get some but when I saw that I KIM


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl @rileypak
Hey Ladies!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *I remember, that's why I was gonna get some but when I saw that I KIM*


@curlyhersheygirl
I think something also happened to the Pumpkin Hair Whip? 

I use to love that too. 

I have x1 or x2 that's the normal Pumpkin Whip Color and then I have one of the "newer" ones that's a light-tish almost white-ish color.


----------



## rileypak

@IDareT'sHair @curlyhersheygirl @Saludable84 @CeeLex33 @shawnyblazes 


Whew it's cold around these parts


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *I remember, that's why I was gonna get some but when I saw that I KIM*


@curlyhersheygirl
That 'stuff' was a-maz-ing!


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> I think something also happened to the Pumpkin Hair Whip?
> 
> I use to love that too.
> 
> I have x1 or x2 that's the normal Pumpkin Whip Color and then I have one of the "newer" ones that's a light-tish almost white-ish color.



Both the puree and the whip were reformulated


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

rileypak said:


> Both the puree and the whip were reformulated


@rileypak & @IDareT'sHair 
Yup. That's why she's off my list; she keeps reformulating stuff


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> *Whew it's cold around these parts *



@rileypak 
Chile Hush!

Okay...so what's your idea of C-O-L-D?

I think it's like 8 or 10 here right now w/snow on the ground!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *Yup. That's why she's off my list; she keeps reformulating stuff*


@curlyhersheygirl @rileypak
And didn't she mess up the Chai Hair Tea and the Chocolate one?  I forgot all about that one.

Just went and ruint errrthang.


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak
> Chile Hush!
> 
> Okay...so what's your idea of C-O-L-D?
> 
> I think it's like 8 or 10 here right now w/snow on the ground!



It was 28 when I took Pup out this morning 

And he had the nerve to try to play in the leaves outside like we weren't both freezing our tushies off


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl @rileypak
> And didn't she mess up the Chai Hair Tea and the Chocolate one?  I forgot all about that one.
> 
> Just went and ruint errrthang.


@IDareT'sHair 
She sure did along with the marshmallow cream gel.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

rileypak said:


> It was 28 when I took Pup out this morning
> 
> And he had the nerve to try to play in the leaves outside like we weren't both freezing our tushies off


@rileypak 
LOL That's like Ari this morning. She kept trying to lay in the snow while I'm walking her brother to school. All I wanted to do was get back into the house.


----------



## rileypak

curlyhersheygirl said:


> @rileypak
> LOL That's like Ari this morning. She kept trying to lay in the snow while I'm walking her brother to school. *All I wanted to do was get back into the house.*



Exactly!


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> I think it's like 8 or 10 here right now w/snow on the ground!



That's straight icicle weather to me


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *LOL That's like Ari this morning. She kept trying to lay in the snow while I'm walking her brother to school. All I wanted to do was get back into the house.*


@curlyhersheygirl
Little Kids don't know when they're cold.  This cracked me up.  I can see her doing that.



rileypak said:


> *That's straight icicle weather to me*


@rileypak
Shole is.  Just Ridiculous.  When I left work last night, by car was covered in snow and I couldn't find the brush/scraper because it has been in the 50's for evvvvrrrr.

It was way in the back of my trunk. 

I think I was tryna' forget about Old Man Winter, but found it and got busy.


----------



## CeeLex33

It's freezing! Got 2 inches of snow last night and maybe more tonight


----------



## CeeLex33

curlyhersheygirl said:


> @rileypak & @IDareT'sHair
> Yup. That's why she's off my list; she keeps reformulating stuff



I thought I saw that she is making more changes? I still have a corner of the original Pumpkin Whip that I'm hoarding


----------



## BrownBetty

Morning!!!!

It is cold and there is snow on the ground.  Supposedly more is coming.  Why? For what?   I looked outside and rolled my eyes.

I'm in my comfy pjs "working" .


----------



## Saludable84

It was 31 when I left this morning and still snowing.  

Now I need sunscreen, but the wool coat still in full effect.


----------



## Saludable84

I still have a cart at BRB made, but I refuse. I said a while back I refuse to buy something, like it, and then it gets reformulated.


----------



## flyygirlll2

Afternoon Ladies!

Yes, it's cold and snowed here too but thankfully I'm at home. I _really_ need to motivate myself to start this dang inventory.


----------



## MileHighDiva

curlyhersheygirl said:


> @rileypak & @IDareT'sHair
> Yup. That's why she's off my list; she keeps reformulating stuff


Now she's just flat out discontinuing stuff.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

@IDareT'sHair  "haulaxing"


----------



## rileypak

*Used up* 
x1 Redken Hair Cleansing Creme liter (x2 backup liters, will stock up on NB break, repurchase fo' life)


----------



## rileypak

Evening everyone!!

I convinced my grandparents to purchase a liter of Redken Hair Cleansing Creme while it's on sale. Their water is pretty hard and my Gramps always complains about his scalp itching and his hair feeling weird so I told him to invest in the Redken.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

Hey hey!!!
I just took my crochets down. Damn sensitive skin/scalp is inflamed and my right lympnode by my nape is swollen, itchy. The entire right side of my head and my right ear is hurting. Never. Again. Sticking with Marleys.

I've gotten cornrows many times in the past with added hair. It itches for a few days then it's done. I know synthetic hair does have chemicals and the itchies usually go away in a few days but this was different. I'm not sure what hair she used to do my cornrows before adding the crochet hair. She's done my braids for years, again, no problem.

I was in so much pain I couldn't see straight. It still hurts but it doesn't itch nearly as bad as it did before.


----------



## KinksAndInk

rileypak said:


> *Used up*
> x1 Redken Hair Cleansing Creme liter (x2 backup liters, will stock up on NB break, repurchase fo' life)


I swear it feels like I've been working on my liter for 4 years...


----------



## MileHighDiva

@NaturallyATLPCH 


Did you prepare them in vinegar solution?  Or is that only for braid hair?


----------



## Saludable84

rileypak said:


> *Used up*
> x1 Redken Hair Cleansing Creme liter (x2 backup liters, will stock up on NB break, repurchase fo' life)



It taken me 2 years and 2 months to finish one liter. I will finish my 2014 liter tomorrow 

At $14.99 I definitely wanted to buy 3.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

MileHighDiva said:


> @NaturallyATLPCH
> 
> 
> Did you prepare them in vinegar solution?  Or is that only for braid hair?


I didn't @MileHighDiva but in the past I've never had to. 
I really don't know if it was braided hair or crochet hair, or a combination of both. It couldn't have hurt to do it.

I did spritz them with ACV earlier in the week and rinsed them with warm water. It helped initially (on Wednesday) but today it was sooooo bad I couldn't bear it. 

I am so traumatized that I don't want anymore cornrows with added hair ever in my life again lol...

I feel better but my entire right side still hurts a little.


----------



## Saludable84

Finally have movement on Cream and Coco


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My Cream & Coco is here in the City, so I guess I should get it tomorrow.

May try to do another 'little' purchase MLK Day (during our 'break').


----------



## IDareT'sHair

CeeLex33 said:


> *I still have a corner of the original Pumpkin Whip that I'm hoarding *


@CeeLex33 
That original Pumpkin Hair Whip and the original Pumpkin Puree was


----------



## IDareT'sHair

MileHighDiva said:


> *Now she's just flat out discontinuing stuff.*


@MileHighDiva 
*sucks teef*

And then her shipping went off the rails too!


----------



## rileypak

I use shampoo every wash and I'm heavy handed so I pretty much go through a liter every 12-14 months.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@rileypak


----------



## rileypak

@IDareT'sHair 


I'm sitting here under the dryer with this Kurlee Belle in. The texture is nothing like I remember from my relaxed days but it's still slippy


----------



## Beamodel

Sarenzo arrived today


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Beamodel 
What all did you get from Sarenzo?  Tarts or Creamies?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> *I'm sitting here under the dryer with this Kurlee Belle in. The texture is nothing like I remember from my relaxed days but it's still slippy *


@rileypak 
Glad you got to do your Hair........


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@rileypak 
I thought Kurlee Bell was buttas'?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Aggie @MileHighDiva @rileypak @Beamodel
I am looking forward to using some stuff up.

Are any of you close to using up anything?

Glad I finally got to HQS Peppermint DC'er.  I've been holding on to that one for a minute.


----------



## Aggie

curlyhersheygirl said:


> @rileypak & @IDareT'sHair
> Yup. That's why she's off my list; she keeps reformulating stuff


She's off my list too. I was just curious about the Pumpkin Hair Whip and Chai Tea but that's it. No more moving forward


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Beamodel
> What all did you get from Sarenzo?  Tarts or Creamies?



More creamy oils. The others I had recently purchased, I wasn't too fancy about the scents so I gave them away to my friends.

@IDareT'sHair


----------



## MileHighDiva

@IDareT'sHair 
Used up SD Mocha "Bling" Butta. Pulling one of two back-ups out of the freezer.

Giving away QB MTCG,


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie @MileHighDiva @rileypak @Beamodel
> I am looking forward to using some stuff up.
> 
> Are any of you close to using up anything?
> 
> Glad I finally got to HQS Peppermint DC'er.  I've been holding on to that one for a minute.


@IDareT'sHair 

Yes dear, I am almost done with a jar of APB Hibiscus & Pomegranate - only has a tiny drop in the jar and will have to mix it with something else to get a full DC out of it. 

Remember I went through a jar of APB Red Raspberry last week as well.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

BrownBetty said:


> *It is cold and there is snow on the ground.  Why? For what?   I looked outside and rolled my eyes.*


@BrownBetty
This is exactly what I thought.  It was 12 this evening when I left work.  Whoo Hoo!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

MileHighDiva said:


> *Giving away QB MTCG,*


@MileHighDiva
I didn't like this either Gurl.

What didn't you like about it? *curious*


----------



## Aggie

My goodness, the weather here in the Bahamas is in the low to high 80s everyday.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@CeeLex33
 Hey PJ!


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak
> I thought Kurlee Bell was buttas'?



Nope. Whole hair care range


----------



## MileHighDiva

IDareT'sHair said:


> @MileHighDiva
> I didn't like this either Gurl.
> 
> What didn't you like about it? *curious*


You know my nose is sensitive to smells.

I smelled it again to make sure I wasn't trippin', my nostrils have been re-traumatized,


----------



## CeeLex33

Hey Ladies, 
Hanging in there on this no buy... just waiting on my Cream & Coco. Got Sarenzo today. All my wax tarts need to cure for 2 weeks.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@rileypak 
Interesting.

What all do you use?  

I've never really been interested in this line.


----------



## MileHighDiva

Aggie said:


> My goodness, the weather here in the Bahamas is in the low to high 80s everyday.


Stop braggin' 

I'm sitting over here at 10° and a wind chill of -4°.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

MileHighDiva said:


> *You know my nose is sensitive to smells.  I smelled it again to make sure I wasn't trippin', my nostrils have been re-traumatized, *


@MileHighDiva
Me either.  I hate the way this stuff smells. 

It smells like bad Lavender or something?

I did like the performance tho'.  The 1st time I had it I DC'ed with.   The 2nd time I had it, I used it as a L-I Detangler.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

CeeLex33 said:


> Hey Ladies,
> *Hanging in there on this no buy.*.. just waiting on my Cream & Coco. Got Sarenzo today. *All my wax tarts need to cure for 2 weeks.*


@CeeLex33
Um...Hopefully, we ALL are? *cough*

*cackles at your curin' some tarts.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Going to do a little Indigo tomorrow a.m. to try to get a darker stain.  

Should finish up a pack of mehandi Indigo powder.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@CeeLex33 
You close to usin' up anythang?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> *Hey hey!!!
> I just took my crochets down. Damn sensitive skin/scalp is inflamed and my right lympnode by my nape is swollen, itchy. The entire right side of my head and my right ear is hurting. Never. Again. Sticking with Marleys.
> 
> I've gotten cornrows many times in the past with added hair. It itches for a few days then it's done. I know synthetic hair does have chemicals and the itchies usually go away in a few days but this was different. I'm not sure what hair she used to do my cornrows before adding the crochet hair. She's done my braids for years, again, no problem.
> 
> I was in so much pain I couldn't see straight. It still hurts but it doesn't itch nearly as bad as it did before.*


@NaturallyATLPCH 
What in the Debil?


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

IDareT'sHair said:


> @NaturallyATLPCH
> What in the Debil?


Chile I have neva, eva in my life experienced this! Makes me want to twist bun forever lolol...
Ooooh girl! Kind of like citrus oils on your scalp.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

MileHighDiva said:


> Stop braggin'
> 
> I'm sitting over here at 10° and a wind chill of -4°.


That sounds like over here


----------



## IDareT'sHair

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> Chile I have neva, eva in my life experienced this! Makes me want to twist bun forever lolol...
> *Ooooh girl! Kind of like citrus oils on your scalp.*



@NaturallyATLPCH
You mean like using that NW21 Spritz. 

Itch-City at the corner of Irritation Boulevard.

I normally have to take some Ben.a.dryl to get myself back right.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

Oh shoot, we are on the no buy . I almost forgot.
I haven't gotten anything though.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> Hey hey!!!
> I just took my crochets down. Damn sensitive skin/scalp is inflamed and my right lympnode by my nape is swollen, itchy. The entire right side of my head and my right ear is hurting. Never. Again. Sticking with Marleys.
> 
> I've gotten cornrows many times in the past with added hair. It itches for a few days then it's done. I know synthetic hair does have chemicals and the itchies usually go away in a few days but this was different. I'm not sure what hair she used to do my cornrows before adding the crochet hair. She's done my braids for years, again, no problem.
> 
> I was in so much pain I couldn't see straight. It still hurts but it doesn't itch nearly as bad as it did before.


Sweet baby Jeebus! That sounds turrible. Did you ask her what hair it was once the pain died down some?


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

IDareT'sHair said:


> @NaturallyATLPCH
> You mean like using that NW21 Spritz.
> 
> Itch-City at the corner of Irritation Boulevard.
> 
> I normally have to take some Ben.a.dryl to get myself back right.


I mean, this may be beyond that. Swollen nape, itchy behind the ear, neck, right arm hurting, right ear hurting, head hurting...I've been traumatized all day.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

whosthatcurl said:


> Sweet baby Jeebus! That sounds turrible. Did you ask her what hair it was once the pain died down some?


Gurl I don't even CARE. I just now I don't want anymore crochets with synthetic hair braided to my scalp!


----------



## Aggie

MileHighDiva said:


> Stop braggin'
> 
> I'm sitting over here at 10° and a wind chill of -4°.




Awww!  

And at the same time, I'm so sorry sweetie.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> *I mean, this may be beyond that. Swollen nape, itchy behind the ear, neck, right arm hurting, right ear hurting, head hurting...I've been traumatized all day.*


@NaturallyATLPCH 
Did you go to wurk today?


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

The back of my neck behind my ear and nape is all wepped up like I've been in a dang gone fight lol...I have to laugh because it's ridiculous. It is so red and irritated. Tryna be cute lololol...


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

IDareT'sHair said:


> @NaturallyATLPCH
> Did you go to wurk today?


Yup. They let us go 2 hours early but that's when it started, while I was at work. I took those bad boys out as soon as I walked in the door.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> *Yup. They let us go 2 hours early but that's when it started, while I was at work. I took those bad boys out as soon as I walked in the door.*


@NaturallyATLPCH
I keep forgetting ya'll talmbout ya'll got a bli-zzard. 

Pffft.  Ya'll don't even know the meaning of a durn Bl-izz-ard!


----------



## Aggie

My Blue Roze Beauty package is here. I might pick it up from the courier tomorrow along with my SSI package. I have another SSI package coming right behind this one.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

IDareT'sHair said:


> @NaturallyATLPCH
> I keep forgetting ya'll talmbout ya'll got a bli-zzard.
> 
> Pffft.  Ya'll don't even know the meaning of a durn Bl-izz-ard!


People don't realize that it's not just snow. It's ice and we have a lot of hills down here so if you northerners that live on flat land can navigate through icy hills, props to you!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> T*he back of my neck behind my ear and nape is all wepped up like I've been in a dang gone fight lol...I have to laugh because it's ridiculous. It is so red and irritated. Tryna be cute lololol...*


@NaturallyATLPCH 
Yep.  Definitely a reaction.  B-en-a-dr-yl always puts me back together.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Aggie said:


> *My Blue Roze Beauty package is here. I might pick it up from the courier tomorrow along with my SSI package. I have another SSI package coming right behind this one*.


@Aggie
What all you got coming from boff places?

Gurl...I need some product visualization right about nah.....

#nobuyequalsnofun


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

IDareT'sHair said:


> @NaturallyATLPCH
> Yep.  Definitely a reaction.  B-en-a-dr-yl always puts me back together.


You're right. I haven't needed Benadryl in years but it's probably time I keep some cause I don't know what I'll react to next time!


----------



## Aggie

*I'm now waiting on my:*

Shealoe Butter from FNWL
APB packages x2

These are all I have left to arrive then I'm set.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> *People don't realize that it's not just snow. It's ice* and we have a lot of hills down here so if you northerners that live on flat land can navigate through icy hills, props to you!



@NaturallyATLPCH 
Ya'll some.....


----------



## IDareT'sHair

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> *You're right. I haven't needed Benadryl in years but it's probably time I keep some cause I don't know what I'll react to next time!*


@NaturallyATLPCH
I keep it just for this very reason.... 

A sensitive-skinned PJ never knows what will happen.  Especially when you try as much stuff as we do.

It stops the welting and the itching.


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> What all you got coming from boff places?
> 
> Gurl...I need some product visualization right about nah.....
> 
> #nobuyequalsnofun


@IDareT'sHair 

*From BRB I got:*




 Chai Hair Tea × 1
Hair Care


AND



 Pumpkin Seed Hair Whip × 1




*From SSI I got:*

Avocado Moisturizing Conditioner  (SIZE: 16oz) - always wanted to try this 

Papaya Daily Moisturizing Leave-in Conditioner

Restore & Repair Hair Mask - always wanted to try this so I bought it during the last sale.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

IDareT'sHair said:


> @NaturallyATLPCH
> Ya'll some.....


Well hey, that's why I like it down here cause it snows erry 3 years and ion like cold and snow lol...
Hence why most northerners move down here and complain #gobackwhereyoucamefrom


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Aggie
Only waiting on:
Cream & Coco *tis all

Oh yeah, and my liter of ST'icals KG...where is that? 

I keep forgetting about that.  Lemme go convo her.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Aggie
I think you'll be pleased with SSI Avocado.

I can't beweave you are just now trying this!


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> Only waiting on:
> Cream & Coco *tis all
> 
> Oh yeah, and my liter of ST'icals KG...where is that?
> 
> I keep forgetting about that.  Lemme go convo her.


I may try the ST Knot Glide when the liter size is on sale again. When you get it, please leave a review. I wanna hear all about it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> *Hence why most northerners move down here and complain #gobackwhereyoucamefrom *


@NaturallyATLPCH 
Yep.  Ya'll do have a gazillion 'transplants'


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> I think you'll be pleased with SSI Avocado.
> 
> I can't beweave you are just now trying this!



@IDareT'sHair 

I know right? Took long enough, that's for sure. I heard all the good reviews so I bought it...finally!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Aggie said:


> *I may try the ST Knot Glide when the liter size is on sale again. When you get it, please leave a review. I wanna hear all about it.*


@Aggie
I already have a Liter of this.

Smells incredible.  Uber slippy! 

I use it on dry hair to finger detangle.


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> I already have a Liter of this.
> 
> Smells incredible.  Uber slippy!
> 
> I use it on dry hair to finger detangle.


@IDareT'sHair 

Oh great! I think I'll really get it then. I hope I like it too.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Aggie
You got some really nice items on the way!


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> You got some really nice items on the way!



@IDareT'sHair 
Thanks hon. 

I just moseyed on over to the ST site to check on the Knot Glide - they have it in stock again but the price is back to $40 for liter size. I'll wait until they are back to $25 and might just get 2 bottles then.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Aggie 
KG is great if the consistency is on point!

Just convo'ed her about my order.


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> KG is great if the consistency is on point!
> 
> Just convo'ed her about my order.


@IDareT'sHair 

Yeah that's true. Keeps fingers crossed that mine will have no consistency issues but will be very slippy since I like my detanglers that way


----------



## rileypak

*Tossed *
_Kurlee Belle Banana Nut and Avocado Treatment_ - it deceived me; it applied nicely, had really good slip, hair was even soft when I got from under the dryer; and then the horror came - when I rinsed it out, I felt like it raised every cuticle on every strand of hair! My hair was sticking and catching on each other, my arm, the hair clip, the comb...
I'm so angry. I tossed that jar into the trash as soon as I was out of the shower


----------



## Aggie

rileypak said:


> *Tossed *
> _Kurlee Belle Banana Nut and Avocado Treatment_ - it deceived me; it applied nicely, had really good slip, hair was even soft when I got from under the dryer; and then the horror came - when I rinsed it out, I felt like it raised every cuticle on every strand of hair! My hair was sticking and catching on each other, my arm, the hair clip, the comb...
> I'm so angry. I tossed that jar into the trash as soon as I was out of the shower


@rileypak 

 Sounds like the pH is wayyy off. Yikes


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> *Tossed *
> 
> *Kurlee Belle Banana Nut and Avocado Treatment - it deceived me; it applied nicely, had really good slip, hair was even soft when I got from under the dryer; and then the horror came - when I rinsed it out, I felt like it raised every cuticle on every strand of hair! My hair was sticking and catching on each other, my arm, the hair clip, the comb...*
> *I'm so angry. I tossed that jar into the trash as soon as I was out of the shower*


@rileypak


Was this your 1st time using?

Lawd....


----------



## Aggie

@rileypak 

Think about it this way, that's just one less item you'll be tempted to buy again


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Aggie said:


> *Think about it this way, that's just one less item you'll be tempted to buy again *


@Aggie
.....

Tis All.


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> .....
> 
> Tis All.


@IDareT'sHair 

 

But it's true though


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Aggie said:


> *But it's true though *


@Aggie
Don't no PJ wanna hear the kinda' mess you talkin'

Do they @rileypak


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> Don't no PJ wanna hear the kinda' mess you talkin'
> 
> Do they @rileypak


Ooops my bad


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Aggie said:


> *Ooops my bad*


@Aggie
Shole is.

@rileypak 
What other Kurlee Belle prods do you have?  Are you using?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I think I'll use Sarenzo's Peppermint Clay Wash tomorrow before I Indigo.  Nice & Tingly (Low/Med Lather)

And I may put a bottle of this WEN into rotation?

Otherwise, it'll be Spring before I get to it.  So I might as well try it now.


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> I think I'll use *Sarenzo's Clay Wash* tomorrow before I Indigo.
> 
> And I may put a bottle of this WEN into rotation?
> 
> Otherwise, it'll be Spring before I get to it.  So I might as well try it now.


@IDareT'sHair 

Have you used the Clay wash before and what is it like?


----------



## rileypak

@Aggie @IDareT'sHair 

I haven't used that DC since I was relaxed but it will never ever touch my hair again. I used to use the leave in and I have the curling creme that I haven't used and I won't be.

I unfollowed them on SM too. our dealings are over


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Aggie said:


> *Have you used the Clay wash before and what is it like?*


@Aggie
I like it (even though it lathers).  It's a Peppermint Clay Wash so it has a tingle to it.  It's a good product. 

I think it has both Peppermint & Tea Tree.


----------



## Aggie

rileypak said:


> @Aggie @IDareT'sHair
> 
> I haven't used that DC since I was relaxed but it will never ever touch my hair again. I used to use the leave in and I have the curling creme that I haven't used and I won't be.
> 
> I unfollowed them on SM too. our dealings are over


@rileypak 

You think maybe and ACV rinse might normalize your hair again and lay the cuticles down a bit?


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> I like it (even though it lathers).  It's a Peppermint Clay Wash so it has a tingle to it.  It's a good product.
> 
> I think it has both Peppermint & Tea Tree.


Actually that sounds really good to me. I might like that one a lot myself, especially because it lathers. Y'all know me, I love me some suds


----------



## MileHighDiva

rileypak said:


> *Tossed *
> _Kurlee Belle Banana Nut and Avocado Treatment_ - it deceived me; it applied nicely, had really good slip, hair was even soft when I got from under the dryer; and then the horror came - when I rinsed it out, I felt like it raised every cuticle on every strand of hair! My hair was sticking and catching on each other, my arm, the hair clip, the comb...
> I'm so angry. I tossed that jar into the trash as soon as I was out of the shower


What are you going to do and/or use to recover?  That sounds terrible!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> *I haven't used that DC since I was relaxed but it will never ever touch my hair again. I used to use the leave in and I have the curling creme that I haven't used and I won't be.*
> *I unfollowed them on SM too. our dealings are over*


@rileypak

DANG!  Gurhl....Your Hair musta' been Jacked!

I hope you don't have a Set-Back!  

Whenever I hate a product this bad, the 1st thing I always think is Lawd....please don't let me have a Set-Back


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Aggie said:


> *Actually that sounds really good to me. I might like that one a lot myself, especially because it lathers. Y'all know me, I love me some suds *


@Aggie
You would.

I like the Pumpkin DC'er too.  Can't wait to use it again.

I still need to try the Quinoa & Bamboo Protein Rx.


----------



## MileHighDiva

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> People don't realize that it's not just snow. It's ice and we have a lot of hills down here so if you northerners that live on flat land can navigate through icy hills, props to you!


Gurl, pluh-eazzze! We have hills, foothills, and mountains 

That time y'all had people sleeping on the highway and in Hom€ d€pot overnight, I almost died laughin'.

People in my FB family "got me all the way together."  Talkin' bout y'all don't have snow removal equipment, people don't have snow tires, and the airport has no de-icing machine.  Also, coats, boots, and hats are for fashion 

Be safe, if you have to leave the house.


----------



## flyygirlll2

@rileypak Danm!  Hopefully you find something to help your hair balance agian. I haven't used that DC since I was relaxed. I remember their leave in sucked terribly for my hair, so since then I haven't purchased anything from that line.


----------



## MileHighDiva

No word yet from Sharmooz or ST.

BRB, Njoy, PR, and DS' Acne.org are in transit.

The silk roll€rs from K. Kimble came yesterday.  They're nice!

D€rmstore came today.


----------



## flyygirlll2

@MileHighDiva I have those silk rollers. I haven't used them in a while but I agree they're nice.


----------



## rileypak

So I washed again with CRN Sweet Ginger Cleansing Rinse, did a bit of a coconut vinegar rinse, and now I'm down on the heated massage pad with some molasses cookies contemplating my life choices  

I'll put some APB PSMM in my hair eventually tonight but right now I just don't have it in me


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> You would.
> 
> I like the Pumpkin DC'er too.  Can't wait to use it again.
> 
> I still need to try the Quinoa & Bamboo Protein Rx.



@IDareT'sHair 

Well let me know about the Bamboo and Quinoa when you do use it okay? I don't have any of the Sarenzo conditioners or deep conditioners. I only bought the Styling Froster and Creamy Oil to try out so far.


----------



## Aggie

flyygirlll2 said:


> @MileHighDiva I have those silk rollers. I haven't used them in a while but I agree they're nice.


Where do you get your silky rollers from @flyygirlll2?

ETA:

Never mind - found it but they are sold out on hsn.com


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Mornin' _Junkies of the Products!_

@rileypak how's the Hurr this a.m.?  Betta' I hope?

Sitting here in Indigo.  I'll try to keep it in until 1:00 EST.

I see my C&C is Out for Delivery!  I have a 'mock' cart sitting out there for MLK Day.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

*cough* So I just convo'ed Sarenzo to see if there will be an MLK Day Sale.


----------



## rileypak

Morning everyone!

@IDareT'sHair
I'm about to put some APB PSMM in my hair for a little bit, drink cocoa and play video games. My hair feels slightly better after the rinse last night. It actually feels a little soft this morning.
I'm still angry though


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> *cough* So I just convo'ed Sarenzo to see if there will be an MLK Day Sale.



I got a product restock email from them this morning. It's likely for a wax ta.rt or something...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> *My hair feels slightly better after the rinse last night. It actually feels a little soft this morning.*
> *I'm still angry though *


@rileypak
Gurhl......You showed out last night!

I was like: scurrrrrrd.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> I got a product restock email from them this morning. *It's likely for a wax ta.rt or something...*


@rileypak 
Oooo thanks for mentioning that.  Lemme go fire up something good.

I want *cough* another Clay Wash   and another Pumpkin DC'er


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak
> Oooo thanks for mentioning that.  Lemme go fire up something good.
> 
> I want *cough* another Clay Wash   and another Pumpkin DC'er


You really makin' me want this clay wash @IDareT'sHair. I may get that and the pumpkin DC'er when there's another big sale.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@rileypak
Are you close to finishing up anything?


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak
> Gurhl......You showed out last night!
> 
> I was like: scurrrrrrd.



My hair is still off but not as bad as last night. I'll grab some aloe juice to spritz on throughout the week since I'm not trying to use vinegar too often and my hair likes aloe.

And uhhh yeah... that's that Taurean in me


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak
> Are you close to finishing up anything?


Was just about to post about this


----------



## rileypak

*Used up*
x1 LRC Shake and Go refill (x2 backup refills, x1 12oz. bottle, definite repurchase)


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> *And uhhh yeah... that's that Taurean in me *


@rileypak
I was like Rhut-Rho.  I don't think I've ever seent you ack up like that.


rileypak said:


> *Was just about to post about this*


Great PJ Minds!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> *Used up*
> *x1 LRC Shake and Go refill (x2 backup refills, x1 12oz. bottle, definite repurchase)*


@rileypak 
......


----------



## Aggie

*I just used up:*

1 jar of APB Hibiscus and Pomegranate Moisturizing Conditioner

Next on the list to use up is a jar of Annabelle's Moisturizing Conditioner - I'll be using this one next week .


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak
> I was like Rhut-Rho.  I don't think I've ever seent you ack up like that.




It's a very very rare occurrence. 
But legendary when it happens unfortunately


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak
> ......



Agreed 
I'll be using it whenever I rinse the PSMM out.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@rileypak 
I'm using it today too!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Used up a pack of mehandi Indigo.  

Will try the brand @Aggie recently purchased when I get a back up.


----------



## Saludable84

Morning All 

Fell out early last night (DS was sick, then congested the last few nights and sleep hasn't been good). Missed a lot. 

I should be finishing my Redken Cleansing Cream today. Was going to use my SM poo but my hair does need to be clarified. There is a small amount from the previous bottle in an empty jar. 1 backup. 

Will finish 1 NG Herbal Blends, however, since it's a small amount, I need to open another jar. NG has generous sales for me to stock up on


----------



## Beamodel

*Annabelle's Perfect Blends 

Valentine's Day Bundle now listed! Only 25 Available! Bundle will ship February 6th via 2-day Priority Mail.

1 - 4 ounce Annabelle's Luxurious Body Butta
1 - 8 ounce Annabelle's Luxurious Bath Oil
1 - 8 ounce Annabelle's Foaming Bath Powder
1 - 8 ounce Annabelle's Foaming Sugar Scrub
1 - 8 ounce Honey Body Glaze
2 - 2 ounce Heart Shaped Wax Tarts
Ghirardelli Milk Chocolate Candies

All items scented: Strawberries and Champagne
Packaging: Black with Red and Black Labeling, Black Sheer Organza Bag

** Please Note: No discounts or coupon codes are allowed with this offer***


----------



## Saludable84

@rileypak sorry about that Conditioner fiasco. It's bad enough I cannot use much of anything on my hair, but that's something else I will not look for.


----------



## CeeLex33

Mawnin!
@IDareT'sHair close to using up SSI Honey Conditioner, no back ups. It's ok, her Sugar Peach is better tho...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

CeeLex33 said:


> *It's ok, her Sugar Peach is better tho...*


@CeeLex33
Hey Girl. 
I want you to try CRN's Moroccan & Pear...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Beamodel
I didn't know APB had Wa.x T.arts?


----------



## CeeLex33

@IDareT'sHair 
I have a few DC's to get through before that one, but will definitely let you know!!!


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Beamodel
> I didn't know APB had Wa.x T.arts?



Me either


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> Gurl I don't even CARE. I just now I don't want anymore crochets with synthetic hair braided to my scalp!


I don't blame you.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

CeeLex33 said:


> *I have a few DC's to get through before that one, but will definitely let you know!!!*


@CeeLex33
Do you already have CRN Moroccan Pear & Argan?


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Beamodel
> I didn't know APB had Wa.x T.arts?



I put in my request for them to make it to the shop at some point


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@rileypak
I reworked a lot of my wash day today too. 

Instead of using HQS Peppermint, I used Sarenzo's Clay Wash.

Instead of using PBN Chocolate Smoothie (tryna' save it), Imma use BoBeam's Buttercream (especially since I have multiple jars).


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak
> I reworked a lot of my wash day today too.  Instead of using HQS Peppermint, I used Sarenzo's Clay Wash.
> 
> Instead of using PBN Chocolate Smoothie (tryna' save it), Imma use BoBeam's Buttercream (especially since I have multiple jars).



I'll be using LRC Shake and Go & APB Papaya and Pear Hair Lotion after I rinse out the DC.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

MileHighDiva said:


> Gurl, pluh-eazzze! We have hills, foothills, and mountains
> 
> That time y'all had people sleeping on the highway and in Hom€ d€pot overnight, I almost died laughin'.
> 
> People in my FB family "got me all the way together."  Talkin' bout y'all don't have snow removal equipment, people don't have snow tires, and the airport has no de-icing machine.  Also, coats, boots, and hats are for fashion
> 
> Be safe, if you have to leave the house.


Well I wouldn't know nuthin bout being stranded for 14 hours because I made it home in 10 minutes and was chillin in my bed lol...

Speaking of setbacks, I pray that the lower right side of my head and my nape recover . Lord knows with my fine strands I can't afford any hair loss. I'm so depressed right now.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@CeeLex33
I use both SSI's Sugar Peach & CRN Moroccan as a R/O.  I never thought to use either as a DC'er.


----------



## Aggie

Sorry to hear about your son @Saludable84. Hope he gets better soon so you can finally get some deep sleep.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> *Speaking of setbacks, I pray that the lower right side of my head and my nape recover . Lord knows with my fine strands I can't afford any hair loss. I'm so depressed right now.*


@NaturallyATLPCH
I so hope you @rileypak fully recover from both of your issues and that your hair continues to flourish.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Will rinse out Indigo and Steam with BoBeam's Buttercream.  Speaking of BoBeam, I forgot I was waiting on that. 

It should come today.  Lemme check my tracking.Out for

ETA: My BoBeam is out for delivery.


----------



## Beamodel

@rileypak @IDareT'sHair 

I think they are just now debuting


----------



## Saludable84

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> Well I wouldn't know nuthin bout being stranded for 14 hours because I made it home in 10 minutes and was chillin in my bed lol...
> 
> Speaking of setbacks, I pray that the lower right side of my head and my nape recover . Lord knows with my fine strands I can't afford any hair loss. I'm so depressed right now.



Well it's snowing up here. I'm mad I moved my car to the parking garage because there is no street sweeping. And it will keep snowing today. 

I'm sorry about the braids. I never do extension hairstyles because I'm always worried about set backs (I honestly don't know how to care for my hair with these styles) but I have heard of a lot of experiences through people I know. Many have told me they take their own hair because of these issues. Hoping for a good recovery with no setbacks.


----------



## Saludable84

Aggie said:


> Sorry to hear about your son @Saludable84. Hope he gets better soon so you can finally get some deep sleep.



Thank you! He's fine now. I put out the humidifier. Will keep his nasal clear and my hair soft


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel said:


> *I think they are just now debuting*


@Beamodel
I'm glad you were on it!,,,,


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Finished up:
x1 BoBeam DC'er (multiple back ups-and x1 on the way)


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Saludable84 said:


> *Well it's snowing up here. I'm mad I moved my car to the parking garage because there is no street sweeping. And it will keep snowing today.*


@Saludable84
Thankfully, it is not snowing (now).  I see DC is getting hammered. 

I'm in for the day (hopefully), but will hafta' run out tomorrow a.m.

I do know it's cold as what out there!

I'll try to member to wear my Slap. For some reason, I always forget to wear it? 

#staywarm


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Hey divas
Just got done doing my hair . Detangling was a trip but thank goodness I had stuff in my arsenal that made life easier. I have no idea how folks keep these things in past 3 weeks; that's my limit.

I prepoo'd with APB's babassu prepoo and that released a lot of the initial tangles I had. I DC'd with the last bit of Jakeala Beer and oil rinsed, now my hair looks and feel like normal. I may do another install in the summer with different hair now I have the technique down.

We used up the following:
1L ken.ra moisture conditioner (backups, definite repurchase)
8oz Jakeala beer DC ( 3 backups, definite repurchase)
1L red.ken cleansing cream ( 2 backups, definite repurchase)


----------



## MileHighDiva

rileypak said:


> I unfollowed them on SM too. our dealings are over


Did you unscribe from their email distro, as well?  You were  as fish grease.

Was the coconut vinegar rinse from BRB or the health food aisle/store?

@NaturallyATLPCH
Did you take a benadryl?  If so, did it help?


----------



## MileHighDiva

@Saludable84 
Do you have an eucalyptus eo to use in the diffuser for DS' congestion?  I hope he feels better!


----------



## Saludable84

I finally got my HBCO from my coworker. She couldn't open the bottle so I handed it to a male coworker and he opened it. She gave me about 6 ounces of oil. More than enough. 

That stuff stinks. Smells like roasted peanuts, and not in a good way. 

Regardless, I love this Oil.


----------



## Saludable84

MileHighDiva said:


> @Saludable84
> Do you have an eucalyptus eo to use in the diffuser for DS' congestion?  I hope he feels better!



Yup! It's in his humidifier.


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> Used up a pack of mehandi Indigo.
> 
> Will try the brand @Aggie recently purchased when I get a back up.



@IDareT'sHair 

I may try one of the Mehandi indigo that you use as well for comparison .


----------



## rileypak

@NaturallyATLPCH hope your scalp feels better soon


My hair also feels calm. It isn't happy but it's calm for now.



MileHighDiva said:


> Did you unscribe from their email distro, as well?  You were  as fish grease.
> 
> Was the coconut vinegar rinse from BRB or the health food aisle/store?



I did unsubscribe 
I'm still fuming...

It was raw coconut vinegar from the Vitamin Shoppe cause it's all I have. Mixed 1-2 ounces with about four cups of water.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

Well @MileHighDiva I did take an antihistamine yesterday (I keep those because of my allergies). I don't know how much it helped though, it didn't make a significant difference.
It's still bothering me today but not as bad. I've been taking antiinflammatories and Tylenol. That combo has definitely helped. If it's still bothering me on Monday, I'll go to Urgent Care. All they'll do is give me a steroid which I'm trying to avoid . That's the answer for everything lol...

@rileypak thanks hun.


----------



## Saludable84

Sarenzo came today. Bombshell smells like lightly scented soap. Smells good but smells like something I may not like daily. Gotta play with it.

Wax tarts smells nice. I may get 3 uses out of one.


----------



## Saludable84

I feel like I've been heavy handed with the HBCO, so I transferred it to another bottle where I can be a bit more conscious about use.

It's a pump bottle.


----------



## bajandoc86

Hey y'all, just coming up for air. I'm exhausted.

@Saludable84 I hope your son is feeling better.

@IDareT'sHair My hair plans I posted over in the other thread were a bust. I haven't dont one single thang I am so tired.


----------



## Aggie

Saludable84 said:


> I feel like I've been heavy handed with the HBCO, so I transferred it to another bottle where I can be a bit more conscious about use.
> 
> It's a pump bottle.
> View attachment 385061


How are you using the oil @Saludable84?


----------



## CeeLex33

IDareT'sHair said:


> @CeeLex33
> Do you already have CRN Moroccan Pear & Argan?



Girl- this stash is ridic! Yes I have one,  just haven't tried it yet


----------



## Saludable84

Aggie said:


> How are you using the opil @Saludable84?



I was using them for WNG after Leave In and my hair will feel uber soft on wash day. I used it once for regular twist, after Leave in and moisturizer and before butter and it was good. No hard hair and it was still soft on wash day. 

I stopped using oil last January because it was making my hair hard.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

bajandoc86 said:


> *My hair plans I posted over in the other thread were a bust. I haven't dont one single thang I am so tired.*


@bajandoc86 
I had to rework a lot of my regi today too.

Maybe you'll feel like doing it tomorrow.

Get some rest.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My BoBeam DC'er arrived today and the lid was cracked & broken.  The DC'er spilled out all inside the envelope. 

BoBeam is sending me a replacement on Monday.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Saludable84
My C&C arrived today.  Did yours?

I got:
Red Dulce Coconut Clouds
Sweet Potato Coconut Clouds
Sweet Plum Oil (already have the Coconut Clouds)
Cranberry Cookie Oil (already have the Coconut Clouds)
Sweet Potato Oil


----------



## Aggie

Saludable84 said:


> I was using them for WNG after Leave In and my hair will feel uber soft on wash day. I used it once for regular twist, after Leave in and moisturizer and before butter and it was good. No hard hair and it was still soft on wash day.
> 
> I stopped using oil last January because it was making my hair hard.


Okay thank you @Saludable84


----------



## Aggie

*Used up:*

1 jar of APB Ayurvedic Hair Cream in Cake bake.


----------



## Saludable84

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Saludable84
> My C&C arrived today.  Did yours?
> 
> I got:
> Red Dulce Coconut Clouds
> Sweet Potato Coconut Clouds
> Sweet Plum Oil (already have the Coconut Clouds)
> Cranberry Cookie Oil (already have the Coconut Clouds)
> Sweet Potato Oil



The tracking still says "arrived at facility" 

I guess I'll pick it up on Tuesday because they'll probably attempt on Monday.


----------



## Saludable84

Used up 

x1 QB CTDG (finally) with x4 backups
x1 APB PSC with no backups but one on the way.


----------



## Saludable84

HBCO


----------



## rileypak

*Used up*
MyHoneyChild Sophia's Hair Grease (x1-2 backups, definite repurchase)

*Tossing*
Claudie's Macadamia Leave In Conditioner (I don't mind her products when rinsing out but I cannot stand the smell to leave it in)


----------



## Shay72

Well it is 10 degrees in the RVA (Richmond, VA) and it snowed most of the day Saturday. The prediction was 2-6 inches. Which isn't terrible. I've been lazy the whole weekend. Got my dc in right now.


----------



## Shay72

Hair done. See getting up and doing yoga every morning is gonna help with my Sunday reggie. Because as soon as I'm done with yoga I start on the hair.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Saludable84 said:


> Used up
> 
> x1 QB CTDG (finally) *with x4 backups*


@Saludable84
Jelly.

Finished up x1 w/x1 8oz b-up


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Shay72
I see you decided to use Sarenzo's Quinoa & Bamboo again.  Lemme know if you have different results.

I still haven't tried it yet.  I do love the Pumpkin and surprisingly the Clay Wash.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> *Tossing*
> *Claudie's Macadamia Leave In Conditioner (I don't mind her products when rinsing out but I cannot stand the smell to leave it in)*


@rileypak 
I get all my 'stuff' in unscented.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Hey PJ's!

I hope all is well.


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak
> I get all my 'stuff' in unscented.



It is unscented. Some ingredient in there is just 
I can't leave that in my hair 

That means I'm not using the Hair Frappe I have either cause it will probably smell like the leave in.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> *It is unscented.* Some ingredient in there is just   I can't leave that in my hair
> 
> *That means I'm not using the Hair Frappe I have either cause it will probably smell like the leave in.*


@rileypak 

   Oh My!

OOOoooooo I lurve the Frappe.


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak
> 
> Oh My!
> 
> OOOoooooo I lurve the Frappe.



Yeah you know how her conditioners always have this undertone of  "something"? It doesn't bother me in those because I'm rinsing it out. But man leaving it in


----------



## Saludable84

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Saludable84
> Jelly.
> 
> Finished up x1 w/x1 8oz b-up



When seph.ora sent me that $20 coupon, I ran and took my BFF $25 coupon too. I was not playing.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Saludable84 said:


> *When seph.ora sent me that $20 coupon, I ran and took my BFF $25 coupon too. I was not playing.*


@Saludable84
Very Nice back up Haul.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> *Yeah you know how her conditioners always have this undertone of  "something"?*


@rileypak
 Tis All.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Saludable84 @rileypak
Less than 8 days before our 1st little 'break' and I have several carts locked & loaded. 

Just small little stuff though.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@NaturallyATLPCH
How you feelin' today Ms. Lady? How's the Nape etc....?


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Saludable84 @rileypak
> Less than 8 days before our 1st little 'break' and I have several carts locked & loaded.
> 
> Just small little stuff though.



I have skin.care carts everywhere waiting for the break . Momma out here cleansing, toning, and masking everybody and telling me her stash is getting low 

Nothing hair related at the moment though...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> I have skin.care carts everywhere waiting for the break . *Momma out here cleansing, toning, and masking everybody and telling me her stash is getting low *
> 
> Nothing hair related at the moment though...


@rileypak
You got her face on

I know she is getting compliments on her skin.

That's why errrbody else wanna get their shine on too.


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak
> You got her face on
> 
> I know she is getting compliments on her skin.
> 
> That's why errrbody else wanna get their shine on too.



She is. Her skin is doing well.
Oh yeah I have to buy wax.tarts too. Momma shared hers with her husband then he comes telling me he needs more 
All of them are spoilt


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

So I've managed to detangle and am prepooing now. Head is sore but I'm able to maneuver through it. Friday it hurt to put a plastic cap on it, today it's fine. I'm going to take that leap and cowash, not really focusing on my scalp. I'll let the water do its job.

More than likely I'll DC with body heat.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

IDareT'sHair said:


> @NaturallyATLPCH
> How you feelin' today Ms. Lady? How's the Nape etc....?


Better lady! See the above post @IDareT'sHair .


----------



## Saludable84

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Saludable84 @rileypak
> Less than 8 days before our 1st little 'break' and I have several carts locked & loaded.
> 
> Just small little stuff though.



I haven't made any carts, but I'll probably make one for Sarenzo, Bee Mine, APB and Silk Dreams  I also need to make a skincare cart, but nothing major. 

My mother had been on the search for xtreme wetline, so I'll probably order it to her nearest tar.get and let her pick it up.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> She is. Her skin is doing well.
> *Oh yeah I have to buy wax.tarts too. Momma shared hers with her husband then he comes telling me he needs more *
> *All of them are spoilt*


@rileypak 
I have a cart of t.ar.ts (try saying that x3 times fast). 

I also want another Pumpkin DC'er and maybe....another Clay Wash.

I have a couple C&C in a cart too. 

That might be all? (so far, for now).  

I asked J.Monique if she was having an MLK Day Sale, but haven't heard back from her yet.


----------



## Saludable84

@NaturallyATLPCH glad your feeling better


----------



## IDareT'sHair

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> *So I've managed to detangle and am prepooing now. Head is sore but I'm able to maneuver through it. Friday it hurt to put a plastic cap on it, today it's fine. I'm going to take that leap and cowash, not really focusing on my scalp. I'll let the water do its job.
> 
> More than likely I'll DC with body heat*.


@NaturallyATLPCH
Awww....that sounds so terrible. 

Durn Synthetic hair.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

IDareT'sHair said:


> @NaturallyATLPCH
> Awww....that sounds so terrible.
> 
> Durn Synthetic hair.


Chile it was HER synthetic hair! Ion know what she used but it was turrible! My Marley hair neva, eva gives me those issues!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> *Chile it was HER synthetic hair!*


@NaturallyATLPCH
Some durn debil blend.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@rileypak
I know you don't like fruity, but I'm burning Tangerine & Mango and it smells  

I'm using the Oil.


----------



## Saludable84

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> Chile it was HER synthetic hair! Ion know what she used but it was turrible! My Marley hair neva, eva gives me those issues!



Most people I know take their own hair because of that problem. Synthetic hair is no joke.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Pulled out my WEN Pomegranate for Wednesday (hope I don't have no mess)

I have 32oz Pomegranate and a 16oz White Pumpkin


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

Saludable84 said:


> Most people I know take their own hair because of that problem. Synthetic hair is no joke.


This is true. I've always taken my own hair. I took my own crochet hair but she had the hair to add to the cornrows. Heck, it could've been a combination of both.


----------



## CeeLex33

Hey Ladies!
Finished my hair, working on DD's hair now. 
Got my Cream & Coco yesterday. Just waiting on a random Bubble Bistro order for skin stuff.


----------



## Saludable84

How long does one wax.tart last you all who use them?

It seems like 1 would be 3 uses for me.

I'm burning some black.berry tea one now. Very nice!


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

CeeLex33 said:


> Hey Ladies!
> Finished my hair, working on DD's hair now.
> Got my Cream & Coco yesterday. Just waiting on a random Bubble Bistro order for skin stuff.


I pulled out one of my Bubble Bistro boby butters the other day and .
Ion know WHY I didn't get anything else from her on Black Friday￼.


----------



## Beamodel

Dc'd this morning with Tukka Naturals and APB Green Powerhouse oil.


----------



## rileypak

Saludable84 said:


> How long does one wax.tart last you all who use them?
> 
> It seems like 1 would be 3 uses for me.
> 
> I'm burning some black.berry tea one now. Very nice!



Good to know on both accounts!
I'm still burning three whole tarts that Momma threw in the melter together...back in November


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I can cut one of the hearts into x4 -x6 squares and burn each square twice.  

And it would depend on the size of your burner.

@Saludable84


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

Okay, I am back to normal ladies! Looks like a good cleansing helped a lot. I didn't use shampoo but I used a SM Cowash because I didn't know if suds would irritate it. It's in a twist bun.

What I will say is that I like the APB Pumpkinseed much better with body heat and  a plastic cap over sitting under a hooded dryer. My hair was much softer for some reason. Soooo I'll be trying the UCS with body heat next time, I may get better results.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> *Okay, I am back to normal ladies! Looks like a good cleansing helped a lot. I didn't use shampoo but I used a SM Cowash because I didn't know if suds would irritate it. It's in a twist bun.
> What I will say is that I like the APB Pumpkinseed much better with body heat and  a plastic cap over sitting under a hooded dryer. My hair was much softer for some reason. Soooo I'll be trying the UCS with body heat next time, I may get better results.*


@NaturallyATLPCH
Excellent!

I'm so glad you're better.

Looking forward in trying both the Ayurvedic & UCS based on your reviews!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Um....So I still haven't received my Soultanicals!

Is anyone else still waiting?


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> Um....So I still haven't received my Soultanicals!
> 
> Is anyone else still waiting?


From BF or the year end??


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> *From BF or the year end??*


@rileypak
Year end.


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak
> Year end.



Oh! I thought you meant BF 
I should probably get some sleep...


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

IDareT'sHair said:


> Um....So I still haven't received my Soultanicals!
> 
> Is anyone else still waiting?


Ummmm...me *raises hand*


----------



## IDareT'sHair

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> *Ummmm...me *raises hand**


@NaturallyATLPCH
  Okay.  Thanks Gurl.

I wonder how many folks got Liters for $12.50 before she caught it?


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

IDareT'sHair said:


> @NaturallyATLPCH
> Okay.  Thanks Gurl.
> 
> I wonder how many folks got Liters for $12.50 before she caught it?


I completely forgot about it. Usually when I forget, they show up lol...
I'm waiting on her and APB.


----------



## Aggie

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> Okay, I am back to normal ladies! Looks like a good cleansing helped a lot. I didn't use shampoo but I used a SM Cowash because I didn't know if suds would irritate it. It's in a twist bun.
> 
> What I will say is that I like the APB Pumpkinseed much better with body heat and  a plastic cap over sitting under a hooded dryer. My hair was much softer for some reason. Soooo I'll be trying the UCS with body heat next time, I may get better results.


Thank goodness you're better @NaturallyATLPCH


----------



## IDareT'sHair

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> I *completely forgot about it. Usually when I forget, they show up lol...
> I'm waiting on her and APB*.


@NaturallyATLPCH 
I'm still wondering how many folks got those twelve-dolla' liters? 

I hope it doesn't affect the consistency.


----------



## CeeLex33

IDareT'sHair said:


> I can cut one of the hearts into x4 -x6 squares and burn each square twice.
> And it would depend on the size of your burner.
> @Saludable84



Me too- I cut each into twos or threes and I usually get 2 days out of them. I have Gla.de and Better Homes & Gar.dens warmers. 




NaturallyATLPCH said:


> I pulled out one of my Bubble Bistro boby butters the other day and .
> Ion know WHY I didn't get anything else from her on Black Friday￼.



Girl- I got the Sweet Treats Box for BF- OMG 
I need more of her Body Frostings


----------



## Aggie

Morning Chicas


----------



## Aggie

Last night I did the green house effect with the B&B Silky Aloe Pudding on my hair while I sleep. This morning I need to cowash it out because I don't like the smell. I might be using Matrix Biolage Fiberstrong Bamboo conditioner.


----------



## divachyk

Morning Ladies....playing catch-up now that we're back home.

@Saludable84, hope your little guy is better.



flyygirlll2 said:


> Some Haitians are serious when it comes to that oil
> 
> I'll just have to hold on to the two bottles that I have cause no one I know is going  down there soon.


My friend's grandmother makes it. I really want to ask her for some but haven't. I might though b/c I want to know what the real-deal feels like.


rileypak said:


> *Tossed *
> _Kurlee Belle Banana Nut and Avocado Treatment_ - it deceived me; it applied nicely, had really good slip, hair was even soft when I got from under the dryer; and then the horror came - when I rinsed it out, I felt like it raised every cuticle on every strand of hair! My hair was sticking and catching on each other, my arm, the hair clip, the comb...
> I'm so angry. I tossed that jar into the trash as soon as I was out of the shower



Hate that stuff! I think I tossed mine after a few uses.


----------



## divachyk

I just posted in RT that wearing a SLAP may be frowned upon but goodness, it's freezing in this office. In fact, I'm sitting with a space heater and slouch beanie on because it's freezing. I wore my slouch beanie the other day and a coworker said, "are you that cold." Had it not been my Pastor's son, I would have gotten slick at the mouth. Think I will introduce it to the SLAP while it's cold to break them in. I won't wear it all day but just a few hours here and there until I train their eyes.


----------



## rileypak

divachyk said:


> Hate that stuff! I think I tossed mine after a few uses.



It wasn't so awful when I used it when I was relaxed. 
I should have known when I noticed the texture wasn't the same as I remembered that I should have left it alone.


----------



## rileypak

Good morning everyone! 

I need to get my day started but I don't feel like it  I also need to remember to make an emergency purchase of aloe juice for my hair.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Hey PJ's 

Hope all is well in your Stash-World!


----------



## CeeLex33

Mawnin! Hope everyone stays warm today 

Used up Liquid Gold Vanilla Cream - no backups (I think this is discontinued)
Jakelea Green Tea Oil - no backups, will repurchase at some point


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Hey Girls!

My replacement of BoBeam DC'er shipped today!  

Unfortunately, the contents of my last order spilled out inside the envelope.

She's so darn nice, I actually hated to tell her.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

*cough*....so I heard back from Sarenzo, and they are having a Sale on all Bath Items and Body Frostings.  

I use the Body Frosting for my Hair, so I may pick up a couple.  And maybe x2 or x3 T.a.r.t.s


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@CeeLex33
Hey CeeLex!

What Ya Doin'?  What Ya Usin' these days?

I'm using DB's Coconut Lemongrass Transitioning Hair Creme & Lovin' it


----------



## IDareT'sHair

CeeLex33 said:


> *Used up Liquid Gold Vanilla Cream - no backups (I think this is discontinued)
> Jakelea Green Tea Oil - no backups, will repurchase at some point*


@CeeLex33
Love both of these!

ETA:  LG 'discontinued' all the good stuff.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@rileypak 
Waz Up?


----------



## rileypak

@IDareT'sHair 

Nothing much, just chilling 
My hair is still calm after the fiasco on Friday. It seems to feel soft and not weird. Crossing my fingers for next wash day.


----------



## divachyk

@Saludable84, with your bun, do you twist your hair first then bun or bun then twist the hair that hangs from the pony? I did the latter this week. I normally twist first.


----------



## Saludable84

divachyk said:


> @Saludable84, with your bun, do you twist your hair first then bun or bun then twist the hair that hangs from the pony? I did the latter this week. I normally twist first.



I normally twist in dookie twist first and then take them out and bun it up.


----------



## Saludable84

Got my Cream and Coco. All in sweet potato and Marshmallow. So tempted to open one tonight. They are 

I'm not trying to spend too much this weekend, but Sarenzo and C&C making it hard. 

Let me go put a tincture in the shower.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> *My hair is still calm after the fiasco on Friday. It seems to feel soft and not weird.*


@rileypak
I knew you would set thangs skrait up in there!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Saludable84 said:


> *Got my Cream and Coco. All in sweet potato and Marshmallow. So tempted to open one tonight. They are *
> 
> *I'm not trying to spend too much this weekend, but Sarenzo and C&C making it hard. *


@Saludable84 
Agreed.  It's very nice!

I'm not either....


----------



## divachyk

Today's packages:
Njoy growth oil
My Honey Child samples (one was busted in the shipment)
Blue Roze Beauty
Some makeup items


----------



## IDareT'sHair

divachyk said:


> Today's packages:
> *My Honey Child samples (one was busted in the shipment)*


@divachyk 
This just happened to me with BoBeam.  It was all to' up.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Made a little 'mock cart' with C&C and Sarenzo.

Will see who else comes through this weekend before I make my final decisions.


----------



## rileypak

I'm getting some wax since I've spoilt all these folks


----------



## divachyk

IDareT'sHair said:


> @divachyk
> This just happened to me with BoBeam.  It was all to' up.



How did you all resolve? I told MHC don't worry about it. The sample was to correct the poorly filled full size. The lid is cracked on mine so I will try to piece it back together with tape.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

IDareT'sHair said:


> *cough*....so I heard back from Sarenzo, and they are having a Sale on all Bath Items and Body Frostings.
> 
> I use the Body Frosting for my Hair, so I may pick up a couple.  And maybe x2 or x3 T.a.r.t.s


Shoot I do.not.need.any.more.Sarenzo .
I'm on Sarenzo punishment. In fact, I'm going to be giving some of this stuff away as gifts.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

divachyk said:


> *How did you all resolve? I told MHC don't worry about it. *The sample was to correct the poorly filled full size. *The lid is cracked on mine so I will try to piece it back together with tape.*


@divachyk 
She already shipped a replacement. 

I had an 8oz of the Buttercream DC'er.  My Lid was Cracked/Broken and all the DC'er spilled out inside the envelope.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> *I'm on Sarenzo punishment.*


@NaturallyATLPCH
B.a.t.h. & B.o.d.y Products and the Body Frosting


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@NaturallyATLPCH @curlyhersheygirl 
So, I pulled out Siamese Twist's Raspberry & Henna Hair Creme.


----------



## CeeLex33

@IDareT'sHair 
Just trying to use up some older stuff, working on Mozeke Babassu, Honey Handmade Vanilla Shea Butter and Naturalee Olive & Jojoba Buttercream.

I want to get more APB Birthday Cake LI, but I'll probably skip the next break and get it in the spring


----------



## Aggie

CeeLex33 said:


> @IDareT'sHair
> Just trying to use up some older stuff, working on Mozeke Babassu, Honey Handmade Vanilla Shea Butter and Naturalee Olive & Jojoba Buttercream.
> 
> I want to get more APB Birthday Cake LI, but I'll probably skip the next break and get it in the spring


My APB cart is locked and loaded with my next few purchases. 

*In there for now I have:*

Strawberry, Mango and Aloe Moisturizing Conditioner
Hibiscus and Pomegranate Deep Conditioner
Annabelle's Creamy Hair Pudding
Daily Refresher Spray
Garlic Conditioner
Annabelle's Moisturizing Hair Lotion

I might add the Buriti Moringa Hair Mask as well but not sure yet.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

IDareT'sHair said:


> @NaturallyATLPCH
> B.a.t.h. & B.o.d.y Products and the Body Frosting


Nope, not budging lol...
I have tons and tons and tons of Body Frosting dating back almost 2 years ago. 
As far as Siamese Twists is concerned, I'm not fooling with her either


----------



## Shay72

@IDareT'sHair 
I've used Sarenzo's Quinoa & Bamboo twice since the last time. Once with the hair cleansing cream and once without it. No issues either time. I'm guessing the first time was just a fluke maybe because for my hair it acts as a strong protein. And no I didn't follow up with a moisturizing conditioner because that's just me I don't do that.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

You still have Mozeke??? @CeeLex33


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Shay72 
Thanks for your review on the Quinoa & Bamboo DC'er.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> *As far as Siamese Twists is concerned, I'm not fooling with her either *


@NaturallyATLPCH 
I wanted ya'll to know, I pulled this out. 

Imma start working myself through the remainder of the items I have from her.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

CeeLex33 said:


> *Just trying to use up some older stuff, working on Mozeke Babassu,*



@shawnyblazes @CeeLex33
We had this conversation a while back.

Mozeke had several things I loved tho'.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

IDareT'sHair said:


> @shawnyblazes @CeeLex33
> We had this conversation a while back.
> 
> Mozeke had several things I loved tho'.


I miss her line. @IDareT'sHair


----------



## IDareT'sHair

shawnyblazes said:


> *I miss her line.*


@shawnyblazes 
So do I. 

I loved her Cleansing Conditioner, the Carrot DC'er and so many others.

Sales/Discounts were good, CS was decent, Shipping was relatively fast.


----------



## rileypak

Good morning!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@rileypak
How's the Hair?

OT:  I guess I'll try WEN Pomegranate tomorrow.


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak
> How's the Hair?



It's soft


----------



## Aggie

Good morning everyone!


----------



## Aggie

*I'm doing a henna gloss on my hair this morning with:*

3 heaping Tbsp of Henna Sooq Moroccan Henna,
3 oz of BRB Chai Hair Tea, an ounce of Banyan Botanical Healthy Hair Oil,
an ounce of EVCO,
2 Tablespoons each of Amla and brahmi powders

I'll be using the remainder of the Chai Hair Tea (It's way too thin for a DC) to wash out the henna gloss and deep conditioning with CJ Beauticurls Strengthening Conditioner followed with APB Buriti Moringa Hair Mask


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> *It's soft*


@rileypak
Wonderful news!

You said you've been gettin' down with MHC's Sophia's Old Fashion?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Aggie 
APB has a lot of DC'ers.

There are so many I haven't tried.


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak
> Wonderful news!
> 
> You said you've been gettin' down with MHC's Sophia's Old Fashion?




Love that grease! 

So glad my hair is feeling okay. Thankfully, my stash is deep enough to allow me to fix these kind of issues...
I'm still angry with that DC too


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> APB has a lot of DC'ers.
> 
> There are so many I haven't tried.


@IDareT'sHair 

I gatta tell ya, you're really missin' out on some good stuff.


----------



## Aggie

@IDareT'sHair 

The only one I have reservations about buying is the new APB Keratin Protein Conditioner. I have to think hard about getting this one.


----------



## BrownBetty

Morning!

I have to take down these crochet braids.  Ugh I don't feeling like it but my hair is dirty.   Going back into crochet this week.  I'm hair just likes to act up and I don't feel like fighting.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> *Thankfully, my stash is deep enough to allow me to fix these kind of issues...*


@rileypak
You could DC, Cleanse, Moisturize & Seal an entire village.

ETA:  And give them all Facials!


Aggie said:


> *I gatta tell ya, you're really missin' out on some good stuff*.


@Aggie
IKR?  When I winnow my DC'er Stash down, I'll explore some of her Fabulous DC'ers.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Shay72 @CeeLex33 @shawnyblazes @Aggie
I heard back from J.Monique and she will be having some sort of MLK Day Sale. 

She didn't give up any Deets.

She said she was busy makin' products to ship to her store in J-a-m-a-i-c-a.


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak
> You could DC, Cleanse, Moisturize & Seal an entire village.
> ETA:  And give them all Facials!



I told you... luxurious hair and great skin


----------



## rileypak

*Gifting* 
Claudie's Hair Frappe (no backup, not repurchasing because I probably can't handle the smell)


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Shay72 @CeeLex33 @shawnyblazes @Aggie
> I heard back from J.Monique and she will be having some sort of MLK Day Sale.
> 
> She didn't give up any Deets.
> 
> She said she was busy makin' products to ship to her store in J-a-m-a-i-c-a.



@IDareT'sHair,

Girl listen here, I will be on that Dead Sea Mud Hair Wash she has. I will need at least 3 more large jars of it. It is an amazing detox hair wash because my hair behaves so well with other products once I use this. I hope she never changes the formula or stop selling it, plus that tingle is .


----------



## Aggie

*Update:*

The BRB Chai Hair Tea was great as a detangler and washed out my henna gloss beautifully. It smells nice too but I won't be repurchasing it. Sticking with APB and NG and now looks like J. Monique's Naturals as well.

I'm currently sitting with my APB Buriti Moringa Hair Mask on my hair for an hour - no heat.


----------



## Aggie

OH I forgot to note that I used up a jar of BRB Chai Hair Tea this morning in my henna gloss and to detangle my hair  as I cowashed the gloss out of my hair. Not bad when used this way.


----------



## Aggie

I finished my jar of Bask & Bloom Silky Aloe Hair Pudding. I really liked this pudding so I may repurchase it sometime later.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@NaturallyATLPCH @curlyhersheygirl 
Lovin' the ST's Raspberry Henna Hair Creme!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Aggie said:


> *Girl listen here, I will be on that Dead Sea Mud Hair Wash she has. I will need at least 3 more large jars of it. It is an amazing detox hair wash because my hair behaves so well with other products once I use this. I hope she never changes the formula or stop selling it, plus that tingle is *.


@Aggie
I was just gonna focus my interest on Body Buttas' but after reading this, I'd better grab a back-up.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Aggie
She didn't disclose how much her discount will be.  I can't imagine another Fiddy.

Currently using the Rum Raisin Body Butter.  Very Winter & Spicy.

And also rotating the Cranberry.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

IDareT'sHair said:


> @NaturallyATLPCH @curlyhersheygirl
> Lovin' the ST's Raspberry Henna Hair Creme!


How are you using it @IDareT'sHair ?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> *How are you using it* *?*


@NaturallyATLPCH
On Dry Hair like a Butta/Creme.  When I bought it, I was planning on using it as a DC'er.

The Directions on the jar says:  _Leave in or Rinse Out._

@curlyhersheygirl Was using it as a L-I


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@NaturallyATLPCH

I will still have:
Family Size Sweet Potatoe
Marcajua(sp) Hair Creme
Pumpkin & Coconut Hair Dress


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> She didn't disclose how much her discount will be.  I can't imagine another Fiddy.
> 
> Currently using the Rum Raisin Body Butter.  Very Winter & Spicy.
> 
> And also rotating the Cranberry.


@IDareT'sHair

I'm praying for another fiddy


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @NaturallyATLPCH @curlyhersheygirl
> Lovin' the ST's Raspberry Henna Hair Creme!


@IDareT'sHair 
I knew you would like it. I'm saving the half jar I have left in hopes I can get another jar soon. This and the pumpkin hairdress are my favorites from her. She reformulated my other favorite, the strawberry curls lotion sadly.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @NaturallyATLPCH
> On Dry Hair like a Butta/Creme.  When I bought it, I was planning on using it as a DC'er.
> 
> The Directions on the jar says:  _Leave in or Rinse Out._
> 
> @curlyhersheygirl Was using it as a L-I


@IDareT'sHair 
The raspberry henna cream and the maracuja cream are both really good creamy LI's


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *She reformulated my other favorite, the strawberry curls lotion sadly*.


@curlyhersheygirl 
This was thebomb.com.gov.edu.biz.net


----------



## rileypak

I still want a jar of Sweet Po.ta.toe Creme. I wish I hadn't finished off my other one  
I hope she comes back with her act together


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> This was thebomb.com.gov.edu.biz.net


@IDareT'sHair 
It sure was


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> The raspberry henna cream and *the maracuja cream are both really good creamy LI's*


@curlyhersheygirl
I heard this one was good too! @shawnyblazes likes this one too.

I Agree about the Coconut Pumpkin Hair Dress!


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

rileypak said:


> I still want a jar of Sweet Potatoe Creme. I wish I hadn't finished off my other one
> I hope she comes back with her act together


@rileypak 
Same here. I thought I had backups but I don't.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> *I still want a jar of Sweet Potatoe Creme. *I wish I hadn't finished off my other one
> I hope she comes back with her act together


@rileypak @curlyhersheygirl
Very Nice.

I looked at the Sweet Potatoe last night and grabbed the Raspberry Henna Creme instead. 

I know eventually, I'll hafta' use these up.

Tryin' hard to hold out to see if she comes back.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl
What are you DC'ing with tomorrow?  I think I might use b.a.s.k. Cacao Bark.

I'm tryna' hold on to my PBN Chocolate Hair Smoothie a little longer.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@rileypak @curlyhersheygirl
I wonder who all are having MLK Sales?

And I hope they are better than they were last year.....


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My BoBeam Replacement should be here tomorrow.


----------



## Saludable84

I'm definitely not emailing Siamese twist anymore. She's nice, but I don't want to keep bugging her. 

Still waiting for a reply from Tinisha though 

I've been obsessing since last Friday what my next DC will be. Choices have been narrowed down to:

DB Pumpkin Seed
APB UCS


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Saludable84 
Um..Yeah...I haven't attempted to reach out to her.  Maybe I will.  Just to see what's up.


----------



## CeeLex33

shawnyblazes said:


> You still have Mozeke??? @CeeLex33



Yuuuuuup, I have the Babassu Cream and the Mango Butter left.


----------



## KinksAndInk

Used up:
-CRN almond jai twisting butter (5 b/u...definite repurchase)


----------



## CeeLex33

Hey Ladies! 

Awww man I miss Siamese Twists! I could use some more Sweet Potatoe Cream. 

I hate that she spells it that way tho...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

CeeLex33 said:


> *I hate that she spells it that way tho...*


@CeeLex33
You and errrbody else!

*cough* I just convo'ed her and asked when the Full Offerings will be listed...

OT: I was telling @curlyhersheygirl She is a prime example of why you can't get overly/too dependent on one vendor.


----------



## CeeLex33

IDareT'sHair said:


> @CeeLex33
> *cough* I just convo'ed her and asked when the Full Offerings will be listed.



 hopefully you hear back smh. I don't think she responded to someone who asked abt BF way back either...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@CeeLex33
Put it this way....I ain't holdin' my breath.


----------



## CeeLex33

IDareT'sHair said:


> @CeeLex33
> Put it this way....I ain't holdin' my breath.



I know, BOOOOO! Super wack!!!
But if she does reply


----------



## IDareT'sHair

So far we know:
Sarenzo and J.Monique are having MLK Day Sales!  Hopefully, that list continues to grow.

@CeeLex33


----------



## IDareT'sHair

CeeLex33 said:


> *I know, BOOOOO! Super wack!!!*
> But if she does reply


@CeeLex33
I'm not counting on it.

I think TMN is the ultimate in _wackness_.


----------



## CeeLex33

@IDareT'sHair 
Yep, totally agree! But Honey Handmade's was super deluxe on a whole other level.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@CeeLex33
We gotta keep our eyes open for these Sales.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

CeeLex33 said:


> *Yep, totally agree! But Honey Handmade's was super deluxe on a whole other level.*


@CeeLex33
Oh Lawd!  Don't give me nightmares today on that one.

That's the Queen of All Wackness.


----------



## CeeLex33

IDareT'sHair said:


> So far we know:
> Sarenzo and J.Monique are having MLK Day Sales!



Yes! Looking forward to see what deal J Monique's will have... I need to gone and leave Sarenzo alone (I have more than enough tarts and everything else).


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I've been rather consistent with Inverting this month.  A few more days to go.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

CeeLex33 said:


> *I need to gone and leave Sarenzo alone (I have more than enough tarts and everything else).*


@CeeLex33 
IK.  So do I. 

But I'll prolly throw them a bone.  I wonder if APB is having anything?  (I know she just had a Sale).


----------



## CeeLex33

@IDareT'sHair 
I haven't heard anything on APB yet, I did want to grab a few LI and a few other things, but will wait for the next break if she doesn't have anything... 

Now you got me looking at Sarenzo smh


----------



## IDareT'sHair

CeeLex33 said:


> *Now you got me looking at Sarenzo smh*


@CeeLex33
NOOOOOOOOOOO!  Step Away from the Computer.


----------



## CeeLex33

The tarts man, they be calling me 
We all know it does not take much


----------



## IDareT'sHair

CeeLex33 said:


> *We all know it does not take much *


@CeeLex33 
And that's why we're here.

We are ALL tryna' get better.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@CeeLex33
*cough* I should ask Hattache if they are having an MLK Day Sale.

I think I did last year and they politely declined.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

I finally threw away half a jar of Going Ohms Sweet Hair pudding last month. I couldnt bring myself to use the rest.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

shawnyblazes said:


> *I finally threw away half a jar of Going Ohms Sweet Hair pudding last month. I couldnt bring myself to use the rest.*


@shawnyblazes 
Sometimes it be like that.  I threw out some SNBE Dream Creme for the same reason.


----------



## divachyk

Threw away a KeraVeda oil. Smelled weird. I wasn't torn up about having to toss it because I'm not using oils much these days.


----------



## divachyk

@curlyhersheygirl, @MileHighDiva and anyone else that purchased Emu oil, did you experience any growth spurts? I haven't noticed anything but I haven't been consistent either. NW21 is the only thing I've been consistent with (no magic there yet either).


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

divachyk said:


> @curlyhersheygirl, @MileHighDiva and anyone else that purchased Emu oil, did you experience any growth spurts? I haven't noticed anything but I haven't been consistent either. NW21 is the only thing I've been consistent with (no magic there yet either).


@divachyk 
It did fill in bald patches I got from postpartum shedding. It didn't speed up my growth though. I can't use  it on my scalp together with the NW21 so I use it weekly to seal immediately after washing. I've noticed since I started doing that my hair stays moisturized longer.


----------



## rileypak

CeeLex33 said:


> The tarts man, they be calling me
> We all know it does not take much



Me too sis...
I saw new scents, made a cart, and had to back out when I saw the five bags of tarts on the bar already


----------



## BrownBetty

I used APB keratin con last night for 30 min no heat.  I like it.  I will get a backup next sale.  I need curlmart to do something so I can my mhc type 4 cream.   I'm down to half a jar.


----------



## CeeLex33

Hey Ladies! 
I just realized I never updated my NW21 (2 1/2 month use) results. Overall I feel like my hair was more fuller, but I did not experience any grow spurts at all. 
I will definitely go back to using it when I put my mini twists back in next month- to see if I have different results, but it looks like I missed out on all the growth benefits unfortunately


----------



## divachyk

I need to consider these tarts but I'm trying to fight the urge.


----------



## Saludable84

divachyk said:


> I need to consider these tarts but I'm trying to fight the urge.


----------



## bajandoc86

I have no urge to buy anything. Baby steps, baby steps.


----------



## rileypak

divachyk said:


> I need to consider these tarts but I'm trying to fight the urge.




Go ahead and get a few...


----------



## rileypak

bajandoc86 said:


> I have no urge to buy anything. Baby steps, baby steps.



Join us in skin.care... There's lots of sales going on


----------



## rileypak

BrownBetty said:


> I used APB keratin con last night for 30 min no heat.  I like it.  I will get a backup next sale.



Good to know cause I love a good keratin conditioner


----------



## MileHighDiva

@divachyk 
I stopped using the emu oil on my scalp.  Edges and nape only.  My scalp gets tender if, I put and leave oil directly on it, for more than overnight to pre-poo.

I'm not consistent enough to tell if it helped my nape or edges.


----------



## Saludable84

Evening all! 

C&C has glazed tintures OOS so I'm not sure with her. 

Made my APB cart. 

Will make a Sarenzo cart though I don't need one 

And one more hair purchase.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My BoBeam Replacement arrived today!  YAY!  A Package.

Still waiting on:
Soultanicals


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Heard back from Siamese Twists - She wants to thank everyone for their concern.  

She said she faced a set-back with her move, however, she will list a few more products.

I told her a little discount/sale would be helpful too *cough* Lawd....I got my nerve.

Anyway, we'll see what she ends up listing and go from there.

@curlyhersheygirl @CeeLex33 @Saludable84 @NaturallyATLPCH @rileypak


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I know a lot of ya'll got mixed reviews with Bekura's Cacao DC'er. 

I hafta' say I lurves it.

Brownie518 told me I would *miss her*

So, Yeah.  I like it. 

Will mix it next time I use it with a little Jakeala Sweet Honey Hair Thang.


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> So far we know:
> Sarenzo and* J.Monique *are having MLK Day Sales!  Hopefully, that list continues to grow.
> 
> @CeeLex33


This is the one sale that excites me right now. I sure hope she gives a big discount.


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> I've been rather consistent with Inverting this month.  A few more days to go.


@IDareT'sHair 

Way to go


----------



## divachyk

Inverting gave me headaches so I couldn't do it @IDareT'sHair.

I will order some Sarenzo body prods and wax tarts. When is the sale again? Please help me out instead of making me go look it up. @Saludable84 @rileypak


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@divachyk
This weekend 01/13


----------



## rileypak

@divachyk

_*MLK Weekend Sale*
All Bath Items
Body Frosting
Sale will start 1/13 @ 6pm est

Our Monthly Special 
Foaming Hand Soap $5


We also currently have these coupon code deals available on the site 
*Wax 10 for $30*
*Creamy Oil 4 for $30 *
*Soap 7 for $25*

We are currently working on
1-3 business day turnaround time_


----------



## Saludable84

IDareT'sHair said:


> Heard back from Siamese Twists - She wants to thank everyone for their concern.
> 
> She said she faced a set-back with her move, however, she will list a few more products.
> 
> I told her a little discount/sale would be helpful too *cough* Lawd....I got my nerve.
> 
> Anyway, we'll see what she ends up listing and go from there.
> 
> @curlyhersheygirl @CeeLex33 @Saludable84 @NaturallyATLPCH @rileypak



Many thanks. I just felt like I was bugging her but I'm glad she will be back up. Looking forward to trying a Butter or two.


----------



## divachyk

TY ladies @rileypak @IDareT'sHair


----------



## divachyk

Good Morning Ladies! Dh was sick all night and we only got a few winks of sleep. He's better this morning but not 100. Gonna be a long day. Hope LHCF is all the way live today to keep my eyes open while at work.


----------



## Saludable84

divachyk said:


> Good Morning Ladies! Dh was sick all night and we only got a few winks of sleep. He's better this morning but not 100. Gonna be a long day. Hope LHCF is all the way live today to keep my eyes open while at work.



Morning! 

Hope he does better. Is this just a cold (pray not) or effects of treatment?


----------



## divachyk

Saludable84 said:


> Morning!
> 
> Hope he does better. Is this just a cold (pray not) or effects of treatment?



Thank you! Just a part of the cancer/treatment. Because the primary site of the cancer started in the stomach, he struggles with digestion issues and painful cramping. Last night was one of those nights. We can't figure out what prompts the real bad episodes but those are infrequent nowadays. Thank God. I can't even put into words what it feels like to sit on the sidelines helpless.


----------



## Saludable84

divachyk said:


> Thank you! Just a part of the cancer/treatment. Because the primary site of the cancer started in the stomach, he struggles with digestion issues and painful cramping. Last night was one of those nights. We can't figure out what prompts the real bad episodes but those are infrequent nowadays. Thank God. I can't even put into words what it feels like to sit on the sidelines helpless.



I'm sure your presence and support helps. Support systems are extremely important for quality of life.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

divachyk said:


> *Good Morning Ladies! Dh was sick all night and we only got a few winks of sleep.*


@divachyk 
Hope he feels better.


----------



## divachyk

TY @Saludable84 @IDareT'sHair; truly appreciate it.


----------



## CeeLex33

Hey Ladies, 
@divachyk hope Hubby is feeling better today so you both can get some much needed rest. 

I changed my mind and may pick up a few wax tarts tomorrow from Sarenzo- I have some GC from her that I want to use up.


----------



## Saludable84

CeeLex33 said:


> Hey Ladies,
> @divachyk hope Hubby is feeling better today so you both can get some much needed rest.
> 
> I changed my mind and may pick up a few wax tarts tomorrow from Sarenzo- I have some GC from her that I want to use up.


----------



## CeeLex33

@Saludable84 

I know I know


----------



## IDareT'sHair

CeeLex33 said:


> *I changed my mind and may pick up a few wax tarts tomorrow from Sarenzo- I have some GC from her that I want to use up.*


@CeeLex33


----------



## IDareT'sHair

divachyk said:


> *Good Morning Ladies! Dh was sick all night and we only got a few winks of sleep. He's better this morning but not 100%*


@divachyk 
Hope he is feeling lots better.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

So *cough* still waiting on ST'icals. 

Haven't decided what/if I'll get anything from Sarenzo.  I did ask them to add Ho.me Frag.rance Oils back in their list of offerings and they did.


----------



## rileypak

Evening ladies!

It was a tough day today. I'm glad it's over though. Still no hair purchases!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> *Still no hair purchases!*


@rileypak
YAY Us!

It still don't mean I ain't been out there in the skreets tryna' make several mock carts. 

I do have a Sarenzo Cart of Ho.me F.ra.grance Oils (instead of the T.ar.ts), but I don't need them or no body frosting either.

I am tryna' wait to see what J.Monique does. 

I'm tempted to call her, but I don't want her to think Imma stalker.....


----------



## rileypak

I have skin carts out there but no hair carts


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> *I have skin carts out there but no hair carts *


@rileypak
No Hair Cart here.

But I do have that Oil Cart sitting out there lookin' all lonely.

ETA:  I looked at NC (free shipping) - but errthang is basically OOS.

At least, errthang I wanted.


----------



## Aggie

divachyk said:


> Thank you! Just a part of the cancer/treatment. Because the primary site of the cancer started in the stomach, he struggles with digestion issues and painful cramping. Last night was one of those nights. We can't figure out what prompts the real bad episodes but those are infrequent nowadays. Thank God.* I can't even put into words what it feels like to sit on the sidelines helpless.*


Oooh I got teary-eyed when I read this. I am praying for you both @divachyk. Just keep praying. It is the only thing that will work.


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak
> YAY Us!
> 
> It still don't mean I ain't been out there in the skreets tryna' make several mock carts.
> 
> I do have a Sarenzo Cart of Ho.me F.ra.grance Oils (instead of the T.ar.ts), but I don't need them or no body frosting either.
> 
> I am tryna' wait to see what J.Monique does.
> 
> I'm tempted to call her, but I don't want her to think Imma stalker.....


I emailed her but didn't get a response. That is never a good sign for me. I'll give her some more time.


----------



## MileHighDiva

IDareT'sHair said:


> So *cough* still waiting on ST'icals.




Me too!


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

IDareT'sHair said:


> Heard back from Siamese Twists - She wants to thank everyone for their concern.
> 
> She said she faced a set-back with her move, however, she will list a few more products.
> 
> I told her a little discount/sale would be helpful too *cough* Lawd....I got my nerve.
> 
> Anyway, we'll see what she ends up listing and go from there.
> 
> @curlyhersheygirl @CeeLex33 @Saludable84 @NaturallyATLPCH @rileypak


That's good that she replied and gave you an update.


----------



## MileHighDiva

@divachyk 
  Y'all have God's "cover"and "protection."


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

Yep, still waiting on Soultanicals too. Not surprised. Not looking. So that means it will show up soon.
My head has fully healed. Getting my signature Marleys this weekend, haven't bought anything hair related. Going through my I'm not buying anything phase, I'm sure it'll be over soon or replaced with something else.


----------



## MileHighDiva

Used up: 1 bottle of X21 (six back-ups)

Received: PR and Njoy this week

In transit: Sharmooz

Waiting on: Ayo/ST

No hair related purchases


----------



## Beamodel

I don't get why y'all are still waiting on ST. I ordered the same day as y'all and mines shipped out the very next day. That is so weird @MileHighDiva @NaturallyATLPCH @IDareT'sHair


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Beamodel

Yeah


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Shay72 @CeeLex33 @Aggie 
J.Monique Naturals 30% MLK30


----------



## divachyk

Hey Ladies, wanted to update you all really quickly before crawling in bed so sorry for not tagging everyone. He's better but not 100. Even his mood is off which happens from time to time. It's just a lot to take in some days. Not feeling well doesn't help either. I hope things are much better tomorrow. Blessings to all.


----------



## rileypak

@divachyk


----------



## Saludable84

Beamodel said:


> I don't get why y'all are still waiting on ST. I ordered the same day as y'all and mines shipped out the very next day. That is so weird @MileHighDiva @NaturallyATLPCH @IDareT'sHair



Oh, mine just moved off the kitchen table.


----------



## Saludable84

So DH decided that he wanted to throw away the piece of wax tart that was previously melted in the diffuser. I was going to burn it again. I'm going to have a talk with him later, but I foresee me have to purchase another diffuser at his expense.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Saludable84 said:


> So DH decided that he wanted to throw away the piece of wax tart that was previously melted in the diffuser. I was going to burn it again. I'm going to have a talk with him later,* but I foresee me have to purchase another diffuser at his expense.*


@Saludable84


----------



## Shay72

I need to go back and catch up. Got a shipping notice yesterday from Hairveda. Good for them. It was 10 days on the dot.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72 said:


> I need to go back and catch up. Got a shipping notice yesterday from Hairveda. *Good for them. It was 10 days on the dot.*


@Shay72
YAY!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Shay72 @Saludable84

Still tryna' decide if Imma pull the Trigga' on Sarenzo?  I did grab a jar last night of CRN's Ajani from CM w/Free Ship.

Haven't seen much yet, and although I don't neeeeeeed any more Sarenzo, I'm tempted.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Saludable84 
Nice Avi!


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> I did grab a jar last night of CRN's Ajani from CM w/Free Ship.


Momma said she's liking that balm


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> *Momma said she's liking that balm*


@rileypak 
Momma right.  It's thebomb.gov.biz.net.com.edu....

I just wish it was 8oz.  Always have.  Always will.


----------



## divachyk

Good Morning Ladies,

Dh rested really well last night. I'm still on fumes because I waited to make sure he was good and sleep before I fell asleep. God has given me some super strength because there are days when I should be a zombie yet he gives me the energy to keep pushing.  I leave home very early, too early to chat, but he seemed ok when I woke him to let him know I was heading to work.


----------



## rileypak

@divachyk


----------



## rileypak

@IDareT'sHair
The break started? I don't know why I thought it started tomorrow.


----------



## divachyk

@IDareT'sHair, @Saludable84 - birthday buddies, how will you be celebrating and what will you be buying (if anything)?


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Hey divas
I've been having really bad migraines this week so i couldn't get on to chat as much as I wanted to. 
I'm also still waiting on my ST order but I know that's the norm with her .
@divachyk Glad to hear that DH rested well; still keeping you both in prayer.

I've been fighting the urge to purchase something but I might cave soon


----------



## Saludable84

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Shay72 @Saludable84
> 
> *Still tryna' decide if Imma pull the Trigga' on Sarenzo?*  I did grab a jar last night of CRN's Ajani from CM w/Free Ship.
> 
> Haven't seen much yet, and although I don't neeeeeeed any more Sarenzo, I'm tempted.



I don't need Sarenzo. But needs and itchy fingers are not the same.


----------



## Saludable84

rileypak said:


> @IDareT'sHair
> The break started? I don't know why I thought it started tomorrow.



Yup. And I already started


----------



## Saludable84

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Saludable84
> Nice Avi!



Thank you


----------



## rileypak

Made one hair purchase. Everything else will be skin related


----------



## divachyk

Thank you @curlyhersheygirl 



rileypak said:


> Made one hair purchase. Everything else will be skin related



You promise?


----------



## divachyk

Looking goodt @Saludable84


----------



## rileypak

divachyk said:


> You promise?





Absolutely....
Nine skin carts are open right now 
Plus tea and Sarenzo.


----------



## divachyk

rileypak said:


> Absolutely....
> Nine skin carts are open right now
> Plus tea and Sarenzo.



Nine carts?  Homie don't play. What are your favorite Sarenzo scents? I'm scent sensitive. 

@IDareT'sHair and other scent sensitive ladies, what's your favorite Sarenzo scents?


----------



## chebaby

i sent up a prayer for your DH @divachyk 

ummmmmmm somebody tell me what a tart is.


----------



## Saludable84

divachyk said:


> Nine carts?  Homie don't play. What are your favorite Sarenzo scents? I'm scent sensitive.
> 
> @IDareT'sHair and other scent sensitive ladies, what's your favorite Sarenzo scents?



Sexy, Toasted Marshmallow and Sweet Potato and Brown Sugar are my fave CO. 
Tarts Im still playing but the laundry one and some sugar ones smell really nice.


----------



## divachyk

@chebaby, thank you lady! A wax tart (here's a link to Sarenzo) is similar to wax cubes you buy from Walmart to melt in a burner for aromatherapy. Right ladies?



Saludable84 said:


> Sexy, Toasted Marshmallow and Sweet Potato and Brown Sugar are my fave CO.
> Tarts Im still playing but the laundry one and some sugar ones smell really nice.


TY, I'm making a list.


----------



## bajandoc86

@Saludable84   Your hair!!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *ummmmmmm somebody tell me what a tart is.*


@chebaby
Hey Che!
A Ho.me Fra,grance item.  You burn them in a burner.  Creates a lovely scent for the home.  (Beweave it or not - it's not a Hair product).


----------



## rileypak

@divachyk 
My fave body scents are: Sea Salt & Rice Flower, Sweet Potato & Brown Sugar, Scents of Morocco, Driftwood, Black Amber Musk, Sage & Citrus, Sandalwood Vanilla,  and Toasted Marshmallow.

I'm still working my way through the tarts but so far: Fresh Water & Showers, Pink Lavender, Black.berry & Black.berry Tea, Sage & Them, Caramel Apple Crisp, Eucalyptus Spearmint, Violet Citrus Lime, Pink Peppermint Fluff, Satsuma Laundry, Stress Relief, and Sweet Milk & Cookies.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@rileypak


I got my x10 Ho.me Oils.

ETA:  They emailed me that they have several $5 Creamies in the Exclusive Box area.  I didn't even bother to look there.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

I'm not sure why it's taking so long either @Beamodel .
I guess I don't care because I didn't use my money to buy the two things I did. One was from a Paypal balance and the other a ST credit I had sitting there.

I just don't feel like tracking things, they get here when they get here .

I have gotten shipping notices from APB and earrings I've ordered off of Etsy.


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak
> 
> 
> I got my x10 Ho.me Oils.
> 
> ETA:  They emailed me that they have several $5 Creamies in the Exclusive Box area.  I didn't even bother to look there.



I've got ten in a cart now


----------



## rileypak

rileypak said:


> I've got ten in a cart now



Correction: I've ordered ten


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Shay72 @CeeLex33 @Aggie
> J.Monique Naturals 30% MLK30


Thanks hon


----------



## divachyk

I have a hair consult with a Ouidad trained stylist for a hair cut. How should I wear my hair? I don't do wash n go's although I'd love too. I normally wear it stretched in a bun but that really isn't telling of my texture. Thoughts?


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

Oh I know I'm late @divachyk but continued prayers for you guys!


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

divachyk said:


> I have a hair consult with a Ouidad trained stylist for a hair cut. How should I wear my hair? I don't do wash n go's although I'd love too. I normally wear it stretched in a bun but that really isn't telling of my texture. Thoughts?


Well that cancels me out because I was going to say a bun .


----------



## rileypak

I'm going back on break as of tomorrow.
I've purchased from DevaCurl, Sarenzo, Sokoglam, and Derm.Store. 
Unless a skin sale catches my eye before tomorrow night, I'll be back on the NB until we break again.

Happy shopping ladies


----------



## Saludable84

Still debating on this Sarenzo cart


----------



## rileypak

Saludable84 said:


> Still debating on this Sarenzo cart


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> *I'm going back on break as of tomorrow.  *
> *Unless a skin sale catches my eye before tomorrow night, I'll be back on the NB until we break again.*
> 
> *Happy shopping ladies*


@rileypak
I think I 'might' be done as well. 

I bought from: Cream & Coco, Sarenzo and J.Monique (so far).


----------



## Aggie

@IDareT'sHair 

I'm getting a couple jars of J. Monique's Dead Sea Mud wash and a jar of the Lemongrass Hair Butter. That sale is not so bad.


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak
> I think I 'might' be done as well.
> 
> I bought from: Cream & Coco, Sarenzo and J.Monique (so far).



I'm even skipping my beloved Ulta Liter Sale


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Aggie said:


> *I'm getting a couple jars of J. Monique's Dead Sea Mud wash and a jar of the Lemongrass Hair Butter. That sale is not so bad.*


@Aggie 
I got: x2 Body Buttas' and a 16oz Jar of the Dea Sea Mud.


----------



## rileypak

Let me not be so hasty...I will pick up another liter of Bae


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> *Let me not be so hasty...I will pick up another liter of Bae *


@rileypak 
*cough*  

I didn't think you were done.


----------



## divachyk

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> Well that cancels me out because I was going to say a bun .



I'm fresh out of ideas. Guess I'll do a bun. Truly appreciate the prayers.


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak
> *cough*
> 
> I didn't think you were done.



Well I checked the cabinet and two liters of Bae is just not enough to my eyes 

I also forgot I had those Oui.dad liters too 
I probably should wait for Bae until liter sale in the summer or next January...


----------



## rileypak

Yeah I'm going to wait. Got two Redken liters, one Biolage liter, two Oui.dad liters, the QB cleanser, and the CRN cleanser.
I'm going to wait...


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

divachyk said:


> I'm fresh out of ideas. Guess I'll do a bun. Truly appreciate the prayers.


I guess this twist bun has made me so lazy that I don't venture out much, a twist out every now and then. I think buns are awesome.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

*goes to Piping Rock site*


----------



## rileypak

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> *goes to Piping Rock site*


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

rileypak said:


>


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> I got: x2 Body Buttas' and a 16oz Jar of the Dea Sea Mud.


@IDareT'sHair 

No body stuff for me and I got 2 of the 16 oz jars of the Dead Sea Mud wash. These should hopefully last me until Black Friday . I still have a 3/4 full jar in my stash right now. I will be using them predominantly just before a hendigo treatment. This mud wash makes my hair super soft and clean and makes every product I put on my hair, work so well. Love it!


----------



## Saludable84

rileypak said:


>



I keep going back and forth. I want CO or wax tarts/oils. But not both.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> *I've got ten in a cart now*





rileypak said:


> *Correction: I've ordered ten*


@rileypak

BAAAWWWAAAAHHHHAAAAA


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My CM Shipped.


----------



## divachyk

@NaturallyATLPCH, agreed! My twist bun had been in all week so it need refreshing. I took it down, sprayed with water to get the curls to pop, moisturized and bantu-knotted my hair. In the morning before my consult, I'll take down the bantu knots and pin up the sides and let the back hang. I'll hide under my SLAP if it's cold out until I get to the salon. That way, she can see the various textures.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@divachyk
What do you have in mind for the Stylist?


----------



## divachyk

@rileypak, what the heck is Bae? I missed that post.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@divachyk
Redken Cleansing Creme is her Boo-Thang.


----------



## divachyk

IDareT'sHair said:


> @divachyk
> What do you have in mind for the Stylist?



My ends are not healthy so I want to get rid of those and be left with a bob of reasonable length. I'm shopping salons right now. I really want to go to Tendrils and Curls for my cut but unfortunately, time is super limited while in Houston. I might have to find a way to just make that work. ETA: be a perfect birthday treat.


----------



## divachyk

IDareT'sHair said:


> @divachyk
> Redken Cleansing Creme is her Boo-Thang.



I second that!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@divachyk
Nice New Burf-day look.

Enjoy your consult.


----------



## Beamodel

Placed a Sarenzo order. 
Wax Tarts ONLY

1 - Salted Caramel Sugar Milk
1 - Pink Fairy Bread
2 - Pink Vanilla Laundry
2 - Pink Seduction
1 - Pink Honey Vanilla
2 - Berry Cheesecake
1 - Caramel Almond Macaroon


----------



## divachyk

IDareT'sHair said:


> @divachyk
> Nice New Burf-day look.


You know it!


----------



## rileypak

The ta.rts I picked up from Sarenzo:
Eucalyptus & Spearmint
_Caramel Candied Plum_
Pink Honey Vanilla
_Berry Cheesecake_
Pink Seduction
Pink Vanilla Laundry
Eucalyptus & Water Mint
Eucalyptus & Vanilla
Cantaloupe & Tangerine
Pink Sugar Milk


----------



## Saludable84

*Sarenzo*
Blackberry & Black Tea Tart Oil
Caramel Almond Macaroon Tart Oil
Strawberry Zucchini Swirl Tart Oil
Tea & Cake Fluff Tart Oil
Berry.licious Black Tea
Pink Fairy Bread
Pink Sangria Shortbread
Pink Sugar Milk
Sweet Milk & Cookie 
Violet Citrus Lim

Only one hair purchase. Wasn't motivated.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Mornin' PJ's - Glad ya'll did a little MLK Day Splurging.  

After this weekend, we will be back on until BH Month (for whoever decides to purchase during that month).     

After BH Month - We will be back on until E.aster (which is gone be a long one, because Easter is in A.pril this year.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@CeeLex33 
Hey Gurl!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My Liter of ST'cals KG is "Out For Delivery"

@Beamodel @NaturallyATLPCH 

FIIIINAAAAAAAALLLLLLLYYYYY!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@CeeLex33 
So I am officially in Love with Sarenzo's Pumpkin DC'er!


----------



## CeeLex33

Hey Ladies!
Ended up ordering from Sarenzo 3 wax tarts and 3 of the sale Holiday creamy oils thanks to @IDareT'sHair 

ETA: 
Creamy Oils in Gingerbread Dreams, Butterscotch Fluff and Grandma's Eggnog
Wax Tarts in Berry Cheesecake, Pink Fairy Bread and Pink Vanilladipity


----------



## IDareT'sHair

CeeLex33 said:


> Hey Ladies!
> *Ended up ordering from Sarenzo 3 wax tarts and 3 of the sale Holiday creamy oils thanks to*


@CeeLex33
You mean thanks to "them"!  I hadn't even seen that durn tab.

They the one's that emailed me. Pointin' out stuff.

I was sitting here mindin' my own PJ Business.

I did wanna try that Amla & Bamboo item tho'


----------



## CeeLex33

@IDareT'sHair 
YAY! I still have about half a jar I need to finish up of Sarenzo's Pumpkin DC- next time I'll try it with heat and see how I like it. I started to look at some other things but I was like nah, nope nuh uh, not today. The 3 creamy oils was enough. I may pick up from J Monique's and that will be it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

CeeLex33 said:


> YAY! I still have about half a jar I need to finish up of Sarenzo's Pumpkin DC- next time I'll try it with heat and see how I like it. *I started to look at some other things but I was like nah, nope nuh uh, not today. The 3 creamy oils was enough.* I may pick up from J Monique's and that will be it.


@CeeLex33
Yeah. 

They must think I'm the Queen of the Creamies or something that I gotta get a special "Shout-Out" about some durn Creamies!

I appreciated the FYI tho' cause $5.00 is a good deal but I just couldn't do it.

I got 70-11 Creamies up in this Stash.

That Pumpkin is all that.  (Been using it with Steam).


----------



## IDareT'sHair

*cough* So, I can definitely see how folks can get hooked on WEN.   And become a WEN-Head.

And start replacing "other stuff" with WEN.....

I'm so thankful Imma PJ.


----------



## CeeLex33

Special Creamy Oil shout outs now? LOLOL! @IDareT'sHair
I felt better getting the small bottles cuz I have 50-11 back ups too.


----------



## Saludable84

Morning All!

I made mostly skincare purchases (3) then house related (1) and hair related (1). I did good between BF and NY because I really don't need anything. 

Since I'm still waiting on APB NY and subscription box purchases, that's been stopping me and reminding me I still have stuff on the way


----------



## IDareT'sHair

CeeLex33 said:


> Special Creamy Oil shout outs now? LOLOL!
> *I felt better getting the small bottles cuz I have 50-11 back ups too. *



@CeeLex33
I know you do!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Saludable84 said:


> Since I'm still waiting on APB NY and subscription box purchases, that's been stopping me and *reminding me I still have stuff on the way *


@Saludable84
I have some non-hair related purchases on the way too.  

I did order a Gallon of AVJ from W.a.l.m.a.r.t that I am having shipped. 

I was doing an AVJ rinse (Heavily diluted with Water) Spring/Summa' and may start that back up in the Spring.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

CeeLex33 said:


> *Special Creamy Oil shout outs now? LOLOL!*



@CeeLex33
I haven't been using my Creamies!  I may get back to them later.

Right now I'm using stuff like DB Transitioning, Siamese Twist and I need to pull out some QB. This is the time of year I go really heavy.


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> They must think I'm the *Queen of the Creamies* or something that I gotta get a special "Shout-Out" about some durn Creamies!



Well you are...


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @CeeLex33
> So I am officially in Love with Sarenzo's Pumpkin DC'er!


Was waiting on this - Thank you @IDareT'sHair for this. It will be on my next order during a big sale though.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> *Well you are...*


@rileypak
Yeah.  I know.  And so do they!

That's why I didn't buy any more (right now).  I just couldn't.

I still made a cart with some in there tho' and abandoned it. 

$5 dollas' you know I wanted them thangs.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Aggie said:


> *Was waiting on this* - *It will be on my next order during a big sale though.*


@Aggie
Yaaasssssss Very nice.

It reminds me of something??? 

I will be stocking up!


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> $5 dollas' you know I wanted them thangs.



The temptation is real sis...I know 

I'm still considering Bae at the sale price. My cabinet inventory says I need to get a grip, toss that $15+tax into the jar, and move on though


----------



## Saludable84

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak
> Yeah.  I know.  And so do they!
> 
> That's why I didn't buy any more (right now).  I just couldn't.
> 
> I still made a cart with some in there tho' and abandoned it.
> 
> $5 dollas' you know I wanted them thangs.



They know who you are and looking out for you. 

I have a cart with those creamies, they just emailed me about them


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> *The temptation is real sis...I know*
> 
> I'm still considering Bae at the sale price. My cabinet inventory says I need to get a grip, toss that $15+tax into the jar, and move on though


@rileypak
Yes it is!......

I'm still tryna' decide if Imma buy that girls WEN Spring Au.to Ship for $25 bucks

I think you should get it

And then you'd be done with that.  

And you know you're going to use it.  And you don't hafta' worry about it going bad. (Just tryn' to help)


----------



## rileypak

Saludable84 said:


> Morning All!
> 
> I made mostly *skincare purchases (3) *then house related (1) and hair related (1). I did good between BF and NY because I really don't need anything.



Three separate orders or three items? Let me mosey on down the line


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Saludable84 said:


> *I have a cart with those creamies, they just emailed me about them *


@Saludable84 @rileypak
We're all "Queens of the Creamies"  

Gurl....We put those Creamies on the Map! 

That's why they have their own Tab Now.  #thepowerofthepj

We all did that!

We To' them Creamies Up!


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> I think you should get it
> 
> And then you'd be done with that.  And you know you're going to use it.  And you don't hafta' worry about it going bad. (Just tryn' to help)


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@rileypak
Get It!
You know you want to!

You'll regret not getting it. 

You might as well have the Re.d.ken Cleansing Creme Liters on Swole.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@rileypak
Um...You neva' know when Momma gone need to get her R.ed.ken Cleanse on!

(Our new Honorary PJ)


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak
> Get It!
> You know you want to!
> 
> You'll regret not getting it.
> 
> You might as well have the Re.d.ken Cleansing Creme Liters on Swole.



I will resist! 

I'm moving on to my open Biolage liter next. Once it's done, I'll open a liter of Bae and one of the Oui.dad liters so in can start knocking down these SF cleansers too. 
I don't know what I was thinking getting so many SF cleansers. I lurve my sulfates


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak
> Um...You neva' know when Momma gone need to get her R.ed.ken Cleanse on!
> 
> (Our new Honorary PJ)



Chile don't get me started on that one there. 

Calls me yesterday "I'm almost out of masks and your brother wouldn't let me have any of his. I did sneak some of that cleanser you gave him and I love it. You need to get me some next time you order." 
I'm just looking at the phone like 

Needless to say, she has twenty face masks headed her way


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@rileypak
You're a good daughter and sister.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

Love the application of APB Hair Lotion on dry hair to do my bun.
Now I want other Hair Lotions from her .
All I have and have on the way are regula hair lotions and the Cupuacu Daily moisturizer, both working great on remoisturizing dry hair.
*goes to Etsy to build another cart*


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Used Up:
x1 16oz TMN Amla & Avocado L-I (no back ups)


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

IDareT'sHair said:


> Used Up:
> x1 16oz TMN Amla & Avocado L-I (no back ups)


Whaaaaaat? How you let that happen?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> *Love the application of APB Hair Lotion on dry hair to do my bun.
> Now I want other Hair Lotions from her .*


@NaturallyATLPCH
This is a Spring/Summa' staple from her.  I usually try to grab these M-Day


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

IDareT'sHair said:


> @NaturallyATLPCH
> This is a Spring/Summa' staple from her.  I usually try to grab these M-Day


Well since it feels like Spring here (70 ) that might be why it's working so well.


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> Used Up:
> x1 16oz *TMN* Amla & Avocado L-I (no back ups)



She need to get some act right


----------



## IDareT'sHair

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> *Whaaaaaat? How you let that happen? *


@NaturallyATLPCH 
She has such pi*s-po' CS.  Never responds.  

Although I love her stuff, her lack of CS is a turn-off.

Lemme go check out her site.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

rileypak said:


> She need to get some act right


*clutches pearls*


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

IDareT'sHair said:


> @NaturallyATLPCH
> She has such pi*s-po' CS.  Never responds.
> 
> Although I love her stuff, her lack of CS is a turn-off.
> 
> Lemme go check out her site.


Oh yeeeeeah, now I memba...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> *She need to get some act right*


@rileypak
Turrrrible CS.


----------



## rileypak

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> Love the application of APB Hair Lotion on dry hair to do my bun.
> *Now I want other Hair Lotions from her .*
> All I have and have on the way are regula hair lotions and the Cupuacu Daily moisturizer, both working great on remoisturizing dry hair.
> *goes to Etsy to build another cart*




That Papaya Pear lotion might really be a hit.
The Cherry Kukui too


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> *That Papaya Pear lotion might really be a hit *


@rileypak @NaturallyATLPCH 
That sounds like something I would like!

Imma hafta' remember that scent.

ETA: Against my better judgement, I convo'ed her to see if she was having an MLK Day Sale.

I want another jar, but don't wanna pay $26+shipping.


----------



## rileypak

I still have to try the Coconut Marshmallow, Tropical Daily, and Cupuacu Avocado lotions from APB.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

rileypak said:


> That Papaya Pear lotion might really be a hit.
> The Cherry Kukui too


Got those in my cart. I know @Saludable84 likes the Cherry one. The Tropical one was just okay for me.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@NaturallyATLPCH
Are you getting ready for the next Sale, or is there still a Sale going on now?

*Inquiring Minds wanna know*...


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> @NaturallyATLPCH
> Are you getting ready for the next Sale, or is there still a Sale going on now?
> 
> *Inquiring Minds wanna know*...



Next sale will be V-Day


----------



## rileypak

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> Got those in my cart. I know @Saludable84 likes the Cherry one. The Tropical one was just okay for me.



The Cherry Kukui Hair Lotion is 
I'm liking the Ginger Root Growth Lotion and so far the Papaya Pear is lovely too


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Shay72 @Aggie @CeeLex33 @rileypak @NaturallyATLPCH
*cough* 

So I see J.Monique cancelled folks orders that bought the box w/the discount code.

I'm glad ST'icals let me keep my $12.00 Liter of Knot Glide on NYE (before she caught it & corrected it).  I bet she let folks that got in there, before she caught it, go ahead and keep their orders. 

Not sure how many that was?  But she could have easily cancelled that out too, but she didn't.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> The Cherry Kukui Hair Lotion is
> *I'm liking the Ginger Root Growth Lotion* and so far the Papaya Pear is lovely too


@rileypak 
I want this!


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Shay72 @Aggie @CeeLex33 @rileypak @NaturallyATLPCH
> *cough*
> 
> *So I see J.Monique cancelled folks orders that bought the box w/the discount code.*
> 
> I'm glad ST'icals let me keep my $12.00 Liter of Knot Glide on NYE (before she caught it & corrected it).  I bet she let folks that got in there, before she caught it, go ahead and keep their orders.
> 
> Not sure how many that was?  But she could have easily cancelled that out too, but she didn't.



I get it but she should have just corrected her mistake and let those who already got it keep it moving


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak
> I want this!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> *I get it but she should have just corrected her mistake and let those who already got it keep it moving*


@rileypak 
I think so too. 

I mean, really, how many were there?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


>


@rileypak
OOOHHHHH.....It's finna go down this Sprang!  Believe dat.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Shay72 @Aggie @CeeLex33 @rileypak @NaturallyATLPCH
> *cough*
> 
> So I see J.Monique cancelled folks orders that bought the box w/the discount code.
> 
> I'm glad ST'icals let me keep my $12.00 Liter of Knot Glide on NYE (before she caught it & corrected it).  I bet she let folks that got in there, before she caught it, go ahead and keep their orders.
> 
> Not sure how many that was?  But she could have easily cancelled that out too, but she didn't.


Well dang! Ayo is too swamped with orders to realize anything. *still waiting on a shipping notification*


----------



## IDareT'sHair

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> *Well dang! Ayo is too swamped with orders to realize anything. **still waiting on a shipping notification*


@NaturallyATLPCH
*DEAD*

Sista' caught & corrected that right quick! 

That was like a 1:30 a.m. purchase and she was up convo'ing, so Sista' was wide awake.

You know she couldn't let folks keep getting no $12 liters before she caught that glitch.

ETA:  I just hope the consistency is on-point.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

They showing the D.yson Blow-Fyer on Q.V.C. $399 w/6 ez pays!


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> They showing the D.yson Blow-Fyer on Q.V.C. $399 w/6 ez pays!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


>


@rileypak
I see one or two posters here on LHCF has already purchased it.


----------



## Saludable84

rileypak said:


> Three separate orders or three items? Let me mosey on down the line



Both 

I posted my purchases in the skincare forum.


----------



## rileypak

Saludable84 said:


> Both
> 
> I posted my purchases in the skincare forum.




I already picked up that stick because of you


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak
> I see one or two posters here on LHCF has already purchased it.



If I ever see a really good sale on it, I might bite


----------



## Saludable84

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> Got those in my cart. I know @Saludable84 likes the Cherry one. The Tropical one was just okay for me.



@rileypak @IDareT'sHair

I like the Cherry Kukui as its nice and light. 

The tropical one was terrible.I hated it and I don't use that term lightly. It was disappointing because it was promising. Thankfully another poster gave it to me.

The Capuacu is bae. I think I have papaya but I'm not sure. And I have yet to try the Ginger root.

One of her lotions has shea so I can't use it.


----------



## Saludable84

rileypak said:


> I already picked up that stick because of you



My work friend walked up to me like "look at this Serum I want to try..." and we pulled it up in Ama.zon  I hit buy now so quick. She was walkin around talking about "it's in my cart". I'm sure she bought it, but my innanet PJs and my real life PJs don't make life easy.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> *If I ever see a really good sale on it, I might bite*


@rileypak 
Shoooooot
$399 w/6 ez pays of $66.00 - I don't even use the blow-fryer I already have.


----------



## Saludable84

I just couldn't resist $5 creamies


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Saludable84 said:


> I'm sure she bought it, but *my innanet PJs and my real life PJs don't make life easy.*


@Saludable84 
Shole don't! And that's real talk right there.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Saludable84 said:


> *I just couldn't resist $5 creamies*


@Saludable84
Which ones did you get "Oh Queen of the Creamies"?


----------



## Saludable84

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Saludable84
> Which ones did you get "Oh Queen of the Creamies"?



Idk. I just clicked on 3 and hit paynah


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Saludable84 said:


> *Idk. I just clicked on 3 and hit paynah*


@Saludable84


----------



## rileypak

Saludable84 said:


> My work friend walked up to me like "look at this Serum I want to try..." and we pulled it up in Ama.zon  I hit buy now so quick. She was walkin around talking about "it's in my cart". I'm sure she bought it, but my innanet PJs and my real life PJs don't make life easy.



Serum you say?


----------



## Saludable84

rileypak said:


> Serum you say?


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

rileypak said:


> Serum you say?


Cultivar has an acne bergamot serum that I've been loving lately. I got it when they had their 50% off sale because that sucka is normally $82  but I love it so much I'd pay regula price.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

Saludable84 said:


> Idk. I just clicked on 3 and hit paynah


----------



## IDareT'sHair

NaturallyATLPCH said:


>


@NaturallyATLPCH
IKR?
Who just_ randomly _throws x3 Creamies in a Cart w/o looking at the scent?

Afterall, you do have to check the boxes.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

IDareT'sHair said:


> @NaturallyATLPCH
> IKR?
> Who just_ randomly _throws x3 Creamies in a Cart w/o looking at the scent?
> 
> Afterall, you do have to check the boxes.


Well sadly, out of the many Sarenzo scents I've tried, there was only one I didn't care for. Errythang else I liked. So she'll prolly like all of em lol!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> *Well sadly, out of the many Sarenzo scents I've tried, there was only one I didn't care for.* Errythang else I liked. So she'll prolly like all of em lol!


@NaturallyATLPCH
Which one didn't you like?

The Cart I abandoned had: x3 Apricot Melons and x1 Pineapple something or other.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

IDareT'sHair said:


> @NaturallyATLPCH
> Which one didn't you like?
> 
> The Cart I abandoned had: x3 Apricot Melons and x1 Pineapple something or other.


Hmmm, I think it was the Figi Dates and Lemon one. I shouldn't say I didn't like it, but I didn't care for it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> *Hmmm, I think it was the Figi Dates and Lemon one. I shouldn't say I didn't like it, but I didn't care for it.*


@NaturallyATLPCH 
Yeah, that doesn't sound like it would smell good.


----------



## Saludable84

IDareT'sHair said:


> @NaturallyATLPCH
> IKR?
> Who just_ randomly _throws x3 Creamies in a Cart w/o looking at the scent?
> 
> Afterall, you do have to check the boxes.



I just clicked on any three. 

Listen, if I don't like them, I'm sure I'll find people who do. But the scents I saw yesterday seemed pleasant.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Saludable84 said:


> *I just clicked on any three.
> 
> Listen, if I don't like them, I'm sure I'll find people who do. But the scents I saw yesterday seemed pleasant.*


@Saludable84
Yeah, they all did. 

I just like hearin' 'bout the scents.
Okay. Okay.  Um...Let's quit talmbout it before I make another Cart.


----------



## Saludable84

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Saludable84
> Yeah, they all did.
> 
> I just like hearin' 'bout the scents.
> Okay. Okay.  Um...Let's quit talmbout it before I make another Cart.



Tea and Apple
Butterscotch Fluff
Pineapple Passion

I checked my email. I intentionally avoided the chocolate and vanilla scents, but I didn't care about the other ones. Since I've been using Sarenzo, the fruity smells don't bother me too much, and I normally hate fruity smells. 

Their tea and cake tart smells nice too


----------



## Shay72

I'm tempted to get that Amla & Bamboo from Sarenzo because I can get it to my door for less than $10. I wonder if she's in the testing phase.

With these subscription boxes it will be dueling boxes between APB and J Monique (once I order hers) because ain't no way I'm having two hair subscription boxes and a bath & body box subscription (Sarenzo). I don't like tying my money up like that. Well it would only be Sarenzo because they automatically charge you. APB and J. Monique you have to order each month. HHmm this may work out after all.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Saludable84 said:


> *Their tea and cake tart smells nice too*


I hope I got this!  I meant to.

Lemme go look.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@MileHighDiva 
You bought anythang?


----------



## MileHighDiva

IDareT'sHair said:


> @MileHighDiva
> You bought anythang?


Nope!  There hasn't been anything compelling enough for me, yet.

I went running into the sale thread, because it looked like the sales were poppin', it was a bunch of J. Monique refunds. 

I do have a couple of carts full of essential oils, 

I re-upped my henna supplies OTG, but that is a necessity.


----------



## rileypak

MileHighDiva said:


> I do have a couple of carts full of essential oils,


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My C&C should be here Tuesday.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

The MLK Sales seem a little slow again this year.

Oh Well...No Biggie. 

I didn't need much of anything anyway.  

I guess there is still tomorrow & Mon.day.


----------



## MileHighDiva

I bought some more EO's from PR, before this weeks crazy deals were over.

I noticed the PR blends are more potent than the NOW blend I have. Meaning, the NOW Smiles for Miles smells great, but I have to refresh the oil, before the water is done misting.  I don't have to do that with PR Calming or Harmony.  I don't care for the Joy blend.  Thinking it's the coriander in it.


----------



## Saludable84

Morning Ladies! 

So far, meh about Hair Glide. Hope that changes. 

Otherwise, staples so far are Hair Dew, SM LP leave in, APB Capuacu. Knot Sauce will be next to prove itself.


----------



## MileHighDiva

@NaturallyATLPCH 
I hatechu!  You took me down this diffuser rabit hole 

In addition to last night, this morning PR had a different deal, so I bought 7 more EO blends 

40% off for 30 mins, I left and came back the timer started again.


----------



## MileHighDiva

@Saludable84 
Are you using the KG as a detangler or leave in?  I took my liter off the high rotation cart, because I use oil to detangle/pre-poo.


----------



## Saludable84

MileHighDiva said:


> @Saludable84
> Are you using the KG as a detangler or leave in?  I took my liter off the high rotation cart, because I use oil to detangle/pre-poo.



Leave in. I'm going to revisit as a detangler.


----------



## rileypak

MileHighDiva said:


> I bought some more EO's from PR, before this weeks crazy deals were over.



I just grabbed some too. Ylang ylang, vetiver, and frankincense...


----------



## Beamodel

Went back and purchased two creamy oils from Sarenzo

Vanilla Swirl
Grandma's Eggnog 

I love their Creamy oils but I prefer Cakey smelling ones. I've recently purchased several Creamy oils that are non cakey smelling and I'm giving them away to my friend.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Beamodel 
Gurl....I still love the Pumpkin Pancake and the Pumpkin Pecan Waffle.  They have some really good scents.  You're right, the Cake-y/Bakery scents are delicious.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Saludable84 @MileHighDiva
I use KG strictly as a Pre-Poo/Detangler.  It's always washed out.  I cannot imagine leaving that in or using it as a L-I.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Hey Ladies!

Hope everyone is having a great PJ-Weekend.

Hmmm.....still wondering where the Sales at?

Just put on a little NW21 Cream on scalp.  May use a little SSI Cranberry on length.

I am also sitting here running some White Vinegar through my Steamer.


----------



## Saludable84

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Saludable84 @MileHighDiva
> I use KG strictly as a Pre-Poo/Detangler.  It's always washed out.  I cannot imagine leaving that in or using it as a L-I.



@MileHighDiva i actually take it back. It's nice. But it will not survive the winter. 

It did take a paddy dread out  but I'm going to leave it for the summer when I most rely on WNG buns and the knots take a life of their own. 

I'm washing again tonight.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

MileHighDiva said:


> I bought some more EO's from PR, before this weeks crazy deals were over.
> 
> I noticed the PR blends are more potent than the NOW blend I have. Meaning, the NOW Smiles for Miles smells great, but I have to refresh the oil, before the water is done misting.  I don't have to do that with PR Calming or Harmony.  I don't care for the Joy blend.  Thinking it's the coriander in it.


I LOVE the Joy blend! I'm going to try Eden's Garden's Joy blend to see how it compares. NOW EOs in general are weak to me. PR Stress Relief is good too.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

MileHighDiva said:


> @NaturallyATLPCH
> I hatechu!  You took me down this diffuser rabit hole
> 
> In addition to last night, this morning PR had a different deal, so I bought 7 more EO blends
> 
> 40% off for 30 mins, I left and came back the timer started again.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@NaturallyATLPCH 
You get to relax tomorrow right?  No Chirrrrrrrens.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

IDareT'sHair said:


> @NaturallyATLPCH
> You get to relax tomorrow right?  No Chirrrrrrrens.


Sholl do! No chirren and a shortened week.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Saludable84 said:


> *It did take a paddy dread out * but I'm going to leave it for the summer when I most rely on WNG buns and the knots take a life of their own. I'm washing again tonight.


@Saludable84
Yep.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> *Sholl do! No chirren and a shortened week. *


@NaturallyATLPCH
Diffuse well My Sista'....


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I wanna make one last little purchase someplace.....


----------



## Saludable84

IDareT'sHair said:


> I wanna make one last little purchase someplace.....



My APB cart a bit ready. Just one Conditioner  not sure yet though


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Saludable84 said:


> *My APB cart a bit ready.* Just one Conditioner  not sure yet though


@Saludable84
 I know what you mean.

I think Imma grab that WEN Spring Auto-Ship from a coworker next month for $25.00 (as part of my BH purchases).  She's black and it's history.

I just hope the 16oz isn't anything: Orange, Grapefruit, Lemon, Gardenia, Floral or anythang that stanks or is causes me to have a reaction.

The Liter will be Pomegranate Again.  Hmph.  I might have her change it to Fig.  I wanna at least try that one too before I stop buying them.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Saludable84
Surprisingly, I like Cream & Coco's Sandalwood Snicker-doodle.  It smells goodt.  Doesn't sound like it would, but it actually does. 

I bought the Cotton Candy Clouds for my hair but might use them on my body.

Did you get any of those?


----------



## Saludable84

@IDareT'sHair i actually liked wen. It was a bit too moisturizing for me.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Saludable84 said:


> * i actually liked wen. It was a bit too moisturizing for me.*


@Saludable84
Yeah, I was combing previous WEN threads last night tryna' do a little research on it. 

I definitely gotta make sure I keep that Protein on Point.

I was just sitting here thinking about what Protein's and Reconstructors Imma use with it.

The repeat lines in most of those threads was over moisturization.

Which one(s) did you use?


----------



## Saludable84

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Saludable84
> Surprisingly, I like Cream & Coco's Sandalwood Snicker-doodle.  It smells good.  Doesn't sound like it would, but it actually does.
> 
> I bought the Cotton Candy Clouds for my hair but might use them on my body.
> 
> Did you get any of those?



No. I wanted the snickerdoodle, but I was scared how strong the sandalwood would be. When sandalwood isn't done right 

I didn't know how sweet the cotton candy would be either. After APB fruit loops and Sarenzo Lemon Cookie which smells like fruit loops, I didn't want to take the chance. How sweet is it?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Saludable84 said:


> No. I wanted the snickerdoodle, but I was scared how strong the sandalwood would be. When sandalwood isn't done right
> 
> *I didn't know how sweet the cotton candy would be either.* After APB fruit loops and Sarenzo Lemon Cookie which smells like fruit loops, I didn't want to take the chance. How sweet is it?


@Saludable84
I don't know why they call it that?  It's just a lightly whipped/frothy butter.  That Cotton Candy is just the name of it, like that Yogurt one.

I was afraid of the same thing, but the Sandalwood is definitely correct. 

You know I'm funny about 'scents'.  I've been pleased with everything I've purchased from there.

The Cranberry Cookie, Sugar Plum, Sweet Potato, Sandalwood Snicker-d have all smelled good.  I got M.ai T.ai on a Swap and it smells so delicious.  I also got a Caribbean one that looks delicious.


----------



## Saludable84

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Saludable84
> Yeah, I was combing previous WEN threads last night tryna' do a little research on it.
> 
> I definitely gotta make sure I keep that Protein on Point.
> 
> I was just sitting here thinking about what Protein's and Reconstructors Imma use with it.
> 
> The repeat lines in most of those threads was over moisturization.
> 
> Which one(s) did you use?



The regular one and the 613 or whatever it's called. They were too moisturizing. 

I sent them to my sister because she has 4C hair and had wanted to try them. She loved them. 

I never had any bad effects with wen.


----------



## Saludable84

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Saludable84
> I don't know why they call it that?  It's just a lightly whipped/frothy butter.  That Cotton Candy is just the name of it, like that Yogurt one.
> 
> I was afraid of the same thing, but the Sandalwood is definitely correct.
> 
> You know I'm funny about 'scents'.  I've been pleased with everything I've purchased from there.
> 
> The Cranberry Cookie, Sugar Plum, Sweet Potato, Sandalwood Snicker-d have all smelled good.  I got M.ai T.ai on a Swap and it smells so delicious.  I also got a Caribbean one that looks delicious.



You just can't roam the boulevard alone right! You gotta get someone to come out and play 

Wednesday they were OOS  let me go look.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Saludable84 said:


> *The regular one and the 613 or whatever it's called. They were too moisturizing.  I sent them to my sister because she has 4C hair and had wanted to try them.  She loved them.  I never had any bad effects with wen.*


@Saludable84
One the Reg did you use Fig, Pome, Sweet Almond Mint, Tea Tree, Lavender?  

She asked me to consider the 613 for an additional $25.00. 

I was reading up on them last night, cause I don't want no problems or set-backs.

I'm not tryna' make it my "everything" Cleanse, DC, Leave-In etc...I'm basically just using it as a Cowash/Cleanser. 

I think folks were running into trouble tryna' use it for "everything" don't you?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Saludable84 said:


> *You just can't roam the boulevard alone right! You gotta get someone to come out and play ** let me go look.*


@Saludable84
Right!.......

Even the Red Dulce smells really good.  I was kinda wondering about that one.  Didn't know what it would be like.

I'll use that one as a Body Butter too (although I did get the Tincture in that one).

I fault @CeeLex33  I wasn't payin' no attention to anything other than those Spun Sugar Reconstructor's and then she put me on to that other stuff.


----------



## Saludable84

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Saludable84
> One the Reg did you use Fig, Pome, Sweet Almond Mint, Tea Tree, Lavender?
> 
> She asked me to consider the 613 for an additional $25.00.
> 
> I was reading up on them last night, cause I don't want no problems or set-backs.
> 
> I'm not tryna' make it my "everything" Cleanse, DC, Leave-In etc...I'm basically just using it as a Cowash/Cleanser.
> 
> I think folks were running into trouble tryna' use it for "everything" don't you?



It was the sweet almond mint. They threw in the 613 as a promo. This was 2 years ago though. 

I still made sure to clarify my scalp but I only used it as a Cleansing conditioner. I didn't use it for anything else. I couldn't imagine doing that. Like used as a Cleanser and a Leave In? Just no. 

I think that's the exact reason why people ran into trouble. Used it as everything and nothing else. I don't think it was the product that ruined their hair, it was how they were using and that's what scares me.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

LOVE this APB Ayurvedic Mud Mask as a prepoo. It applies so well. And the Berry Balsam scent is soothing.
*adds a 16 ounce to my cart*


----------



## Saludable84

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Saludable84
> Right!.......
> 
> Even the Red Dulce smells really good.  I was kinda wondering about that one.  Didn't know what it would be like.
> 
> I'll use that one as a Body Butter too (although I did get the Tincture in that one).
> 
> I fault @CeeLex33  I wasn't payin' no attention to anything other than those Spun Sugar Reconstructor's and then she put me on to that other stuff.



 Sugar Spun Reconstructor

Everything is out of stock right now. I'll email her later but I have no issues waiting until February to purchase.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Saludable84 
 Thank you so much for sharing your experience.

I was all over those old threads last night.

I'll still use all of my other stuff.  And when I do use it, I'll make sure I stay on top of that protein.


----------



## Saludable84

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> LOVE this APB Ayurvedic Mud Mask as a prepoo. It applies so well. And the Berry Balsam scent is soothing.
> *adds a 16 ounce to my cart*





I still haven't tried it yet.


----------



## Saludable84

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Saludable84
> Thank you so much for sharing your experience.
> 
> I was all over those old threads last night.
> 
> I'll still use all of my other stuff.  And when I do use it, I'll make sure I stay on top of that protein.



No problem! Your an educated PJ so if you have any problems, you will notice and pay attention ASAP.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> *LOVE this APB Ayurvedic Mud Mask as a prepoo. It applies so well. And the Berry Balsam scent is soothing.
> *adds a 16 ounce to my cart**


@NaturallyATLPCH
I need to get on this.  I have a jar of this.  I may use it next wash day.

The Berry Balsam is Christmas-y right? 

I'm using all my Sweet Potato, Red Velvet, Cranberry Wintery/Holiday scents right now too.

I hope she has a nice V-Day/BHM Sale!


----------



## Saludable84

@NaturallyATLPCH @IDareT'sHair she said she was having a V-day sale with a few things added in. 

But we all know some of us don't need a sale for APB 

Let me go hit paynah


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Saludable84 said:


> *No problem! Your an educated PJ so if you have any problems, you will notice and pay attention ASAP.*


@Saludable84 
I don't want no problems. 

That kit had: x1 Liter, x1 16oz (of Seasonal) x1 Oil and x1 something else I haven't even looked at).  It has x4 items in it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Saludable84 said:


> *But we all know some of us don't need a sale for APB
> *
> *Let me go hit paynah*


@Saludable84
The LHCF Discount is really good/generous too.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Saludable84
I did buy another small bottle of HBCO.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Beamodel
> Gurl....I still love the Pumpkin Pancake and the Pumpkin Pecan Waffle.  They have some really good scents.  You're right, the Cake-y/Bakery scents are delicious.



Yes the pumpkin pink cake is seriously wonderful. I have two of those I think and the toasted marshmallow smells like APB marshmallow clouds.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel said:


> Yes the pumpkin pink cake is seriously wonderful. I have two of those *I think and the toasted marshmallow smells like APB marshmallow clouds.*


@Beamodel
I don't think I've had that one?  

The Banana Walnut Cake is absolutely delicious too.

OMGeee it smells so good.  I'm mad I only got x1 of those.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

Yes @IDareT'sHair it is Christmas-y but I can use this year round.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> *Yes it is Christmas-y but I can use this year round. *


@NaturallyATLPCH
Imma get something in it for V-Day.  Lemme go make a V-Day Cart.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@NaturallyATLPCH
What is it near on the drop-down box?  I looked at two items and did not see it?


----------



## Saludable84

Beamodel said:


> Yes the pumpkin pink cake is seriously wonderful. I have two of those I think and the *toasted marshmallow smells like APB marshmallow clouds.*



I totally agree


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

IDareT'sHair said:


> @NaturallyATLPCH
> What is it near on the drop-down box?  I looked at two items and did not see it?



You have to request it. She has a lot of scents that wouldn't fit in the drop down box on the scent description list.


----------



## Saludable84

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Saludable84
> The LHCF Discount is really good/generous too.



Very! 



IDareT'sHair said:


> @Saludable84
> I did buy another small bottle of HBCO.



Thanks for putting me on. That stuff is bae. And you only need a little bit


----------



## rileypak

Afternoon everyone!

Around here getting things cleaned up and dinner in the slow c.ooker. If this energy keeps up, I might inventory the skin c.are cab.inet too.


----------



## Shay72

My APB hair subscription box has been shipped. Hairveda should be here on Tuesday. I haven't made any hair related purchases this weekend.

So I call myself maybe trying a twist out and if I didn't like it I could cowash it out tomorrow. I put four twists in and I was done . Good thing though because I went to take them out and my hair was trying to knot up already . I did a lot of bunning and twist outs while transitioning and loved it. I was planning to use the twistout to stretch my hair a little bit and possibly bun it but no ma'am. I need to stop complaining. I just need it to grow so I can bun without getting a headache. I do love my hair and it amazes me that I have this curly hair but sometimes.....


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

rileypak said:


> I still have to try the Coconut Marshmallow, Tropical Daily, and Cupuacu Avocado lotions from APB.


@rileypak 
The cupuacu avocado lotion is . I haven't tried the tropical lotion yet


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Saludable84 @rileypak @NaturallyATLPCH (and everybody else)!  

Yesterday the three of us was discussing TMN and I told ya'll I emailed her...well, well, well guess what?  She responded *surprise - surprise* and said she just put up a Sale for MLK.  

Off to look.  I need that Amla & Avocado L-I so I can make my QB CTDG stretch.  Although they are nothing alike (TMN's Avocado is more like a Pudding) it helps me detangle my hair and I love it.


----------



## MileHighDiva

@divachyk 
I saw your new puff avi  

You and @Saludable84's hair avi porn this week has been


----------



## IDareT'sHair

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> *You have to request it. She has a lot of scents that wouldn't fit in the drop down box on the scent description list.*


@NaturallyATLPCH
Will Do!  Thanks.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Just grabbed a 16oz jar of Amla & Avocado from TMN.  

I probably shoulda' got x2, but I'll try to wait until she does another 50% off.  35% was good though and had I not made "so many other purchases" this weekend, I would have grabbed a 2nd Jar. 

I'll see how long she leaves the Sale up.  I may have a chance to get another one.  She usually leaves her Sales up for a long time.


----------



## Saludable84

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Saludable84 @rileypak @NaturallyATLPCH (and everybody else)!
> 
> Yesterday the three of us was discussing TMN and I told ya'll I emailed her...well, well, well guess what?  *She responded **surprise - surprise* and said she just put up a Sale for MLK.
> 
> Off to look.  I need that Amla & Avocado L-I so I can make my QB CTDG stretch.  Although they are nothing alike (TMN's Avocado is more like a Pudding) it helps me detangle my hair and I love it.


----------



## Saludable84

MileHighDiva said:


> @divachyk
> I saw your new puff avi
> 
> You and @Saludable84's hair avi porn this week has been


 Thanks! 

That puff though  @divachyk


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Saludable84 said:


>


@Saludable84
I know. .....   For Real Gurl.

Wonders never cease.


----------



## Saludable84

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Saludable84
> I know. .....   For Real Gurl.
> 
> Wonders never cease.



Yeah. I ordered. 

Let me go dig out my banana twisting cream.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Saludable84 said:


> *Yeah. I ordered.
> Let me go dig out my banana twisting cream.*


@Saludable84
She normally leaves her Sales up a minute.  If it is still up in February, Imma grab another Jar.

I only have a corner of the Banana left.


----------



## Saludable84

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Saludable84
> She normally leaves her Sales up a minute.  If it is still up in February, Imma grab another Jar.
> 
> I only have a corner of the Banana left.



I actually bought 3 of the banana by accident, I was so upset. 

It was two separate orders and I thought one order had the moisture cream. When I saw I had 3 I was upset. Since she never replied to my emails at the time (about general inquiries) I never bothered to purchase. 

Guess I'll get it now.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Saludable84
That's where I am right now with J.Monique. 

I want her to switch a Vanilla Body Butter for a Mango one. 
I've emailed her twice and even called her and left her a message to make that switch.

No answer from either.  I hope she makes the change so I don't hafta' fall out with her.


----------



## Saludable84

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Saludable84
> That's where I am right now with J.Monique.
> 
> I want her to switch a Vanilla Body Butter for a Mango one.
> I've emailed her twice and even called her and left her a message to make that switch.
> 
> No answer from either.  I hope she makes the change so I don't hafta' fall out with her.


JuMo better answer that email. She got enough people on the board upset already.


----------



## Saludable84

Sarenzo Strawberry Laundry Wax.Tart


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Saludable84 said:


> *JuMo better answer that email. She got enough people on the board upset already.*


@Saludable84 

I called her and left her a msg.  I shole hope she doesn't ship the wrong thing.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Saludable84 said:


> *Sarenzo Strawberry Laundry Wax.Tart*


@Saludable84
I didn't get this one!

Looked at it, but didn't get it.


----------



## Aggie

@IDareT'sHair, @Saludable84 
What's the shipping like at TMN? Also what else have you tried from them that was really good? Thanks


----------



## Saludable84

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Saludable84
> 
> *I called her and left her a msg.*  I shole hope she doesn't ship the wrong thing.



Dead!


----------



## Saludable84

Aggie said:


> @IDareT'sHair, @Saludable84
> What's the shipping like at TMN? Also what else have you tried from them that was really good? Thanks



$7. It's not bad, just makes you think twice when your getting 35% off. 

Her Capuacu Buttercream is nice. The Banana Twisting Cream I have not tried yet.


----------



## Saludable84

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Saludable84
> I didn't get this one!
> 
> Look at it, but didn't get it.



I took a chance. It smells like gain and strawberries. 

Next chance, pick one up!


----------



## Aggie

Saludable84 said:


> $7. It's not bad, just makes you think twice when your getting 35% off.
> 
> Her Capuacu Buttercream is nice. The Banana Twisting Cream I have not tried yet.


thanks hun


----------



## Aggie

Saludable84 said:


> $7. It's not bad, just makes you think twice when your getting 35% off.
> 
> Her *Capuacu Buttercream is nice. The Banana Twisting Cream* I have not tried yet.



I didn't see these two products on her site


----------



## Saludable84

Aggie said:


> I didn't see these two products on her site



Yeah.....


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Aggie
I like her stuff as well.  She has a 16oz Bottle of "Condition Me Softly" Conditioner that's amazing, but she always says:  _"If you want something you don't see listed, email me to send you an invoice" _and then you may or may not get a response.

She has a Green Tea DC'er everyone says is really nice.  I thought I had bought it during one of her 40-50% Sales, but I didn't.  

I had just bought NurCreations Ma.tcha Gre.en Tea and got the two confused. 

So I never got to try that one.

I like her stuff, but wish she would work on her CS.

@Saludable84
Had I not made so many 'random' purchases this weekend, I would have gotten a 2nd jar.

Shipping for x2 16oz Jars was only $8.50 (which wasn't bad) because them joints are filled to the top.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Aggie
I love the Amla & Avocado L-I which is a Pudding (great ingredients).  

I liked the Banana one and the More Moisture Cream, and Condition Me Softly Conditioner. 

Um...there is another I liked?....I need to go look at the site.


----------



## Aggie

Thanks so much @Saludable84 and @IDareT'sHair for your great answers


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Aggie
Oh the other one is the Macadamia Styling Butter (which is a nice whipped densely packed butter)


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Saludable84 said:


> *I took a chance. It smells like gain and strawberries.
> 
> Next chance, pick one up!*


@Saludable84
Very Nice!  Wish I woulda' gotten that one.  

Way...too many choices!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@divachyk 
Hey Girlie!

Cute Avi!  How'd your hair consult go?


----------



## divachyk

I need to catch up on convo. Thank you @MileHighDiva @Saludable84. 

Ladies, dh is back eating again, smiling and feeling better. Thank you all for your prayers.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

divachyk said:


> *Ladies, dh is back eating again, smiling and feeling better. Thank you all for your prayers. *


@divachyk 
Gettin' my "shout on"


----------



## divachyk

I decided to pass on Sarenzo. Dh is very sensitive to smells (and especially so when on chemo), I don't want to take the chance.



IDareT'sHair said:


> @divachyk
> Gettin' my "shout on"



 @IDareT'sHair, you know it!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

IDareT'sHair said:


> @divachyk
> *Hey Girlie!
> 
> Cute Avi!  How'd your hair consult go?*



@divachyk


----------



## Saludable84

divachyk said:


> I need to catch up on convo. Thank you @MileHighDiva @Saludable84.
> 
> Ladies, dh is back eating again, smiling and feeling better. Thank you all for your prayers.



Wonderful news


----------



## IDareT'sHair

divachyk said:


> *I decided to pass on Sarenzo. Dh is very sensitive to smells (and especially so when on chemo), I don't want to take the chance.*


@divachyk 
Smart Move!

We want things to continue to improve daily......


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Waiting on:
Cream & Coco
N.a.t.u.r.a.lly C.urly aka Curl-Mart
HBCO
TMN
Sarenzo x2 orders


----------



## rileypak

Saludable84 said:


> Sarenzo Strawberry Laundry Wax.Tart


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@rileypak 
How'd that dinner turn out?...


----------



## divachyk

IDareT'sHair said:


> @divachyk



Hey @IDareT'sHair, I missed your message -- Thank you so much!!

Short version: it went really well. I grilled the (Ouidad trained) stylist on cutting technique, combing methods, tools and products used, etc and she held her own. I have my consult with another stylist (this one is Deva Chan trained) later in the month. I'll then decide which route to go. Unfortunately, there are no flagship salons in my area so I have to settle for a certified stylist. Fingers crossed!

Long Version:

Ouidad cut elongates the curls and give them definition. They create a weight line toward the middle of the head to keep the cut from appearing boxy. She's frugal with her shears and promised I won't lose a lot of hair. Stated the Ouidad cut is more about curl elongation and the cut will translate really well when I wear my hair straight.

Ouidad technique removes problem ends while the hair is dry at the start of the visit and then cuts the hair into its final shape when wet. The Deva cut is performed totally on dry hair if I'm not mistaken. Ouidad believes a more consistent cut can be achieved while cutting the hair while wet because the curls hang the same. Cutting while dry places the cut at risk for inconsistencies because curls don't always fall the same based on shrinkage.

I asked is Ouidad is better for looser curls and Deva is better for tighter curls. The stylist is not trained on Deva so of course her answer would support Ouidad but she stated that if anything, Ouidad should be for tighter curls and Deva for looser curls because of the explanation stated above re: cutting while wet vs. dry and how curls naturally fall.

A coworker friend went to this stylist and was very pleased. I don't know anyone that's been to the Deva stylist. I'm leaning toward Ouidad right now unless the Deva stylist knocks my socks off. 

I've read good and bad about both techniques so it's 50 / 50 based on reviews.


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak
> How'd that dinner turn out?...



Still in the slow c.ooker (hatch chile beef) but the house smells


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@divachyk 
Very Nice Summation and Details.

When I was a "Salon goer" I felt most of my best cuts and stylists that could cut very well (IMO) always did the cut on wet hair.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Okay....What all is every one waiting on? 

Please include S-kin Care too!
@rileypak @Saludable84 @Aggie


----------



## rileypak

@IDareT'sHair

APB x3
DevaCurl
Derm.Store (skin)
Sokoglam (skin)
Piping.Rock


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> *APB x3*
> DevaCurl
> Derm.Store (skin)
> Sokoglam (skin)
> Piping.Rock


@rileypak
......  @ bolded

I almost pulled the Trigger again on DevaCurl, but passed it up.


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> Okay....What all is every one waiting on?
> 
> Please include S-kin Care too!
> @rileypak @Saludable84 @Aggie


@IDareT'sHair 

I really was going to get some stuff but changed my mind at the last second. I have a vision board to complete with my goals for this year and I need to work on that ASAP before I spend up all my money on hair and skin care products. I had to really hold myself back today from spending too. I have some weight-loss goals to focus on as well and that requires spending quite a bit of money, so I have to really keep my focus this time around. 

I love buying hair stuff, but if I don't get a grip on my weight, I won't be recognizable in a couple of months


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak
> ......  @ bolded



It's my sub box, pre-NYE, and NYE orders


----------



## Saludable84

APB sub box and two NY purchases
Sarenzo x2
Bee Mine
Ama.zon x2 (skincare and kettlebell) 
TMN 

I also emailed NurCreations a while back about a custom order of Egyptian Cream. I'm still waiting. I believe it's been 2 weeks now. I'm about to ask Erica to make one. At least if she says no, I'll get an answer back right away versus a month or never.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Saludable84 said:


> APB sub box and two NY purchases
> Sarenzo x2
> *Bee Mine*


@Saludable84
I have x1 16oz jar of this left in my stash.  I really need to get a b/up, which is why I'm holding on to it.

Are you finding this locally or are you getting it directly from BM?  

CM is always OOS. 

I want a 16oz jar and Hattache only has 8oz.

ETA: I hate these non-responsive vendors.


----------



## Saludable84

@divachyk 
When I went to curlfest, according to a stylist I met (I questioned him because he's vampire yt and I think that's his name on IG) it seems like they are more for tighter curls versus looser curls. When I asked him stuff, he had the answers. 

DevaChon is down the block from my job. I saw them cutting a 4A/B head once, but he was cutting dry and stretched hair and I think he was cutting too much off. The only people I've known to love them have 3a-c hair. Someone I know with 4b said she didn't recommend them for tighter hair and said Anthony Dickey was better, just harder to reach and expensive. 

It's nice to at least have the options of trained stylists and more importantly, learn a few things without realizing what your learning at the time.


----------



## Saludable84

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Saludable84
> I have x1 16oz jar of this left in my stash.  I really need to get a b/up, which is why I'm holding on to it.
> 
> Are you finding this locally or are you getting it directly from BM?
> 
> CM is always OOS.
> 
> I want a 16oz jar and Hattache only has 8oz.
> 
> ETA: I hate these non-responsive vendors.



I purchased from BM. I just find a way each time to get the 15% off, which is just shipping. I have one open and one in the fridge, so with the long stretches in the NB/LB, I purchased 2 more. 

I don't even want to talk about CM. She got some nerve sending me a 25% off deal with nothing in stock. Naturally I only looked for BM and DB. Even MHC is OOS. Meanwhile, alla Shea Moisture triple stocked. Stuff that I can find on the ground all on the website. 

She's another vendor with decent service but never has anything in stock.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Saludable84  Shipping is betta' than nothin'.    I'd take it.  

And it gives you a chance to keep a b/up.  Really great DC'er. 

Love it.

Yeah, that CM/NC deal sucked.

*cough* although I did manage to pick up something small.


----------



## Saludable84

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Saludable84  Shipping is betta' than nothin'.    I'd take it.
> 
> And it gives you a chance to keep a b/up.  Really great DC'er.
> 
> Love it.
> 
> Yeah, that CM/NC deal sucked.
> 
> *cough* although I did manage to pick up something small.



Oh I'm not complaining about the shipping. That's better than most vendors. One jar was 7.99 and two was 8 someone so I just purchased two. I've also come to the conclusion that most of my 16oz DCs are all between $20 and $32 

CM was bad, but its sucked for a while that I can never get the items that are better deals to me. MHC has terrible shipping costs, DB has decent shipping, but you don't know if she's closed or open until you get an email after your purchase, and BM is fast, just pricey. That's why I like CM but it seems hard to catch the stuff I want lately and I'm not too much in an experimental mood.


----------



## Beamodel

Just purchased FHI Black Diamond Digital Ceramic Flat iron. It's on sale for $128

https://www.overstock.com/8557487/product.html


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

IDareT'sHair said:


> Okay....What all is every one waiting on?
> 
> Please include S-kin Care too!
> @rileypak @Saludable84 @Aggie


APB (it's on the way) New Year's Sale items, the Subscription box (got a ship ship this weekend), earrings and jewelry from Etsy (it's on the way) and...of course slow [email protected]@ Soultanicals ...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> *APB (it's on the way) New Year's Sale items, the Subscription box (got a ship ship this weekend), earrings and jewelry from Etsy (it's on the way) and...of course slow [email protected]@ Soultanicals ...*


@NaturallyATLPCH
WHATTTTT?????? 

No EO's for the Diffuser!....


----------



## divachyk

Saludable84 said:


> @divachyk
> *When I went to curlfest, according to a stylist I met (I questioned him because he's vampire yt and I think that's his name on IG) it seems like they are more for tighter curls versus looser curls. When I asked him stuff, he had the answers. *
> 
> DevaChon is down the block from my job. I saw them cutting a 4A/B head once, but he was cutting dry and stretched hair and I think he was cutting too much off. The only people I've known to love them have 3a-c hair. Someone I know with 4b said she didn't recommend them for tighter hair and said Anthony Dickey was better, just harder to reach and expensive.
> 
> It's nice to at least have the options of trained stylists and more importantly, learn a few things without realizing what your learning at the time.



TY @Saludable84, was it Ouidad that he said was for tighter curls? You called it, no Anthony Dickey's salons near me.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Clawd them Cream & Coco Clouds smell Goodt. 

Now I hate I didn't get/try Pomegranate/Vanilla.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@divachyk
You close to using up anything?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

IDareT'sHair said:


> *You close to using up anything?*


@rileypak
Are you?


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak
> Are you?



One DC but that's it right now


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@rileypak @divachyk

I'm close to using up:
x1 Liter Knot Glide (x1 b/up)
x1 BoBeam ICE Rootz (no back ups of this - but plenty of BoBeam DC'ers)
x1 HQS Peppermint DC'er (been using this for a Pre-Poo)
x1 b.a.s.k. Cacao Bark (have x1 b/up of Bekura Cacao Bark)
x1 PBN Chocolate Smoothie (no b/ups)
x1 16oz Bottle of ED JBCO (multiple b/ups)
x1 12oz CJ Argan & Olive (x1-x2 b/up)
x1 DB Coconut Lemongrass Transitioning (couple b/ups)
x1 Siamese Twist Raspberry Henna (no b/ups)
x1 Komaza Scalp (couple b/ups)

*Pretty close to using up multiple items - these all may be completely used up by 02/01.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

IDareT'sHair said:


> @NaturallyATLPCH
> WHATTTTT??????
> 
> No EO's for the Diffuser!....


Oh hunty, I've got sum carts...will be hittin pay nah real soon !


----------



## IDareT'sHair

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> *Oh hunty, I've got sum carts...will be hittin pay nah real soon !*


@NaturallyATLPCH


Now that's a real PJ For You!.... 

We know how to keep it Locked & Loaded.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

IDareT'sHair said:


> @NaturallyATLPCH
> 
> 
> Now that's a real PJ For You!....
> 
> We know how to keep it Locked & Loaded.


Always! I gotta get back ups to the back ups!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> *Always! I gotta get back ups to the back ups! *


@NaturallyATLPCH
That's the name of the game!


----------



## divachyk

IDareT'sHair said:


> @divachyk
> You close to using up anything?



I seen your list and you're close to using up a lot. I've used up several things lately and close to using up:
- MHC Type 4
- MHC Buttery Soy
- QB AOHC
- Naturalisa Juicy Moisturizer
- APB Green Tea Mask
- Hairveda Creamy Hair Cleansing Rinse


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@NaturallyATLPCH
Imma get my Stash under control this year.  By Hook or Crook.


----------



## divachyk

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak @divachyk
> 
> I'm close to using up:
> x1 Liter Knot Glide (x1 b/up)
> x1 BoBeam ICE Rootz (no back ups of this - but plenty of BoBeam DC'ers)
> x1 HQS Peppermint DC'er (been using this for a Pre-Poo)
> x1 b.a.s.k. Cacao Bark (have x1 b/up of Bekura Cacao Bark)
> x1 PBN Chocolate Smoothie (no b/ups)
> x1 16oz Bottle of ED JBCO (multiple b/ups)
> x1 12oz CJ Argan & Olive (x1-x2 b/up)
> x1 DB Coconut Lemongrass Transitioning (couple b/ups)
> x1 Siamese Twist Raspberry Henna (no b/ups)
> x1 Komaza Scalp (couple b/ups)
> 
> *Pretty close to using up multiple items - these all may be completely used up by 02/01.



You're always so organized with your list. I need that organization.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

divachyk said:


> I seen your list and you're close to using up a lot. I've used up several things lately and close to using up:
> - MHC Type 4
> - MHC Buttery Soy
> - QB AOHC
> *- Naturalisa Juicy Moisturizer*
> - APB Green Tea Mask
> - Hairveda Creamy Hair Cleansing Rinse


@divachyk 
Nice Use up list!

Love the Juicy Moisturizer.  I haven't tried it fully natural.  

Wish I had another Type4


----------



## IDareT'sHair

divachyk said:


> *You're always so organized with your list. I need that organization.*


@divachyk
I always keep one eye on the gigantic enormity.


----------



## Saludable84

divachyk said:


> TY @Saludable84, was it Ouidad that he said was for tighter curls? You called it, no Anthony Dickey's salons near me.



Correct. DC wasn't even there. He was telling me that while they specialize in curls, there are stylists who only prefer to do tighter curls. He was one of them. And that they are highly trained to cut with the curl and enhance the shape and all that stuff you said. 

He didn't bash DC, which your stylist did not do either, and I respect that. Their answers are the same so their must be too.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Happy MLK Day Soul Sistas!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Saludable84
What are you Moisturizing with these days?  

I'm using (and loving) DB's Transitioning Hair Creme.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> Hey Che!
> A Ho.me Fra,grance item.  You burn them in a burner.  Creates a lovely scent for the home.  (Beweave it or not - it's not a Hair product).


  I thought it was some fancy conditioner lmao.

whats up T?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@chebaby 
Gurl...You know ain't nobody puttin' no wa.x ta.rts in they hair!  

At least I hope not

What you doing up so early?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@chebaby 
Is the crochets still in or have the bit the dust?


----------



## Saludable84

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Saludable84
> What are you Moisturizing with these days?
> 
> I'm using (and loving) DB's Transitioning Hair Creme.


APB Capuacu and Avocado. It's just heaven in a bottle


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Saludable84 said:


> *APB Capuacu and Avocado. It's just heaven in a bottle *


@Saludable84
I noticed this one gets a lot of great reviews.


----------



## Saludable84

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Saludable84
> I noticed this one gets a lot of great reviews.



It is definitely an HG item. 

I wanted to make another purchase, but figured it's better if I wait so I don't keep making small purchases here and there. I'll stock up on more of these and UCS next month.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Saludable84 
I wanna try something in Berry Balsam next month.  Not sure what I wanna get tho? 

Ayurvedic Mask or Pumpkin or???????  Lawd!  Way too many choices.


----------



## rileypak

Good morning 
Fighting a wicked headache but I gotta make it happen though


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> *Good morning *
> *Fighting a wicked headache but I gotta make it happen though*


@rileypak 
Feel better Sis.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> Is the crochets still in or have the bit the dust?


lmao. girl I took them thangs out last week when my scalp started itching for the lawd. lmao. I took them out, washed and conditioned and wore my hair for maybe 3 days and then put them back in. im gonna do this for the next two months or so because I like not having to do my hair every other day. just get up and go. when my hair gets out of the awkward stage ill stop.

ive been oiling my scalp with kera veda and coconut oil and using this coffee butter stuff on my edges. I think its by bask.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> l*mao. girl I took them thangs out last week when my scalp started itching for the lawd. lmao. *


@chebaby
Nooooooo....not "itching" for Da' Lawd!#dead
Sounds like 'itchin' for Da' Debil


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak
> Feel better Sis.




I need to start thinking about wash day and what I'll use. Will probably repeat last wash day (well the stuff that fixed the first wash day).


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> *Will probably repeat last wash day (well the stuff that fixed the first wash day).*



@rileypak
Oooooookay   ....


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@rileypak
I wanna make 1 more small little MLK purchase.

I shoulda' just grabbed that extra 16oz jar of TMN's Amla Avocado.


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak
> Oooooookay   ....



My hair still feels nice even after the horror I went through. Plus I miss using MHC Sophia's Hair Grease


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak
> I wanna make 1 more small little MLK purchase.
> 
> I shoulda' just grabbed that extra 16oz jar of TMN's Amla Avocado.



I don't need any hair stuff. 
I am considering a backup to my favorite ampoule before the NB is officially back on. I need @Saludable84 to get in here and talk me down


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> My hair still feels nice even after the horror I went through. *Plus I miss using MHC Sophia's Hair Grease*


@rileypak
I looked at that the other day when I was digging around in my stash! 

Use to be a 'staple' before I switched over to CRN Ajani (now in 2017 I'm back to both).


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

@chebaby Hey sis glad to see ya on


----------



## rileypak

@curlyhersheygirl


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl
Hey Curl-Gurl


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak
> I looked at that the other day when I was digging around in my stash!
> 
> Use to be a 'staple' before I switched over to CRN Ajani (now in 2017 I'm back to both).



That grease is awesome. I'll never be without a jar of it for as long as I can help it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl 
What are you & the Kurl-Kidz using these days?

And what all have you used up?  *inquiring minds wanna know*


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@rileypak @curlyhersheygirl 
How long does a Liter of "Shake & Go" last you both?


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak @curlyhersheygirl
> How long does a Liter of "Shake & Go" last you both?



For me, anywhere from 9-12 months or so? I don't use SnG every wash so it lasts. If I used it pre and post wash more often, I'd probably finish a liter within 4-6 months.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> *I don't use SnG every wash so it lasts. If I used it pre and post wash more often, I'd probably finish a liter within 4-6 months.*


@rileypak
Thank you!

Yeah, I don't either.  Just checking especially since I have 1 1/2 Liters due to that damaged package.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> What are you & the Kurl-Kidz using these days?
> 
> And what all have you used up?  *inquiring minds wanna know*


@IDareT'sHair 
We have the following in rotation

*LI's* 
(liquid)
LRC shake n'go
APB lemongrass & peppermint
Naturally smitten mist
(creamy)
APB pudding
HTN LI
kenra 
True ( this is almost done)

*DC's*
NG clay
ST strand repair
DB pumpkin
( may pull out some other stuff since these listed are almost done)

*Butters, oils, moisturizers*
APB hair butter
Naturally smitten custard
APB pumpkin & fennel oil
My emu oil mix
BN coco castor
ST maracuja ( almost done)

*Cleansers*
Redken cream 
Elucence moisture ( almost gone)
Joico KPak
Ouidad low lather
SSI Blueberry ( almost gone)
APB blue agave

*R/O*
ST glide
elucence moisture conditioner
SM super fruit

Only used up the following so far
8oz SSI green tea & ginseng cowash
8oz jakeala beer
4oz emu oil


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak @curlyhersheygirl
> How long does a Liter of "Shake & Go" last you both?


@IDareT'sHair  About a year



rileypak said:


> For me, anywhere from 9-12 months or so? I don't use SnG every wash so it lasts. If I used it pre and post wash more often, I'd probably finish a liter within 4-6 months.


Same. I rotate it with other liquid LI's


----------



## Saludable84

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Saludable84
> I wanna try something in Berry Balsam next month.  Not sure what I wanna get tho?
> 
> Ayurvedic Mask or Pumpkin or???????  Lawd!  Way too many choices.


That Pumpkin 

Yes Gawd!


----------



## Saludable84

rileypak said:


> I don't need any hair stuff.
> I am considering a backup to my favorite ampoule before the NB is officially back on. I need @Saludable84 to get in here and talk me down


I wanna talk you down, but now I'm on the hunt for a licorice Serum


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl

Jeeeeezus! 
Your Rotation list looks like x4 people's stashes!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl 
We gone keep pluggin' away!


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

@IDareT'sHair 
 I know

We will keep pluggin away. We're doing great so far.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl
You still gettin' results w/NW21?  

I'm enjoying the creme, but I _bet_ it's not a 'potent' as the Spray.

I could be wrong tho'. 
Just happy it's not affecting me negatively.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> * I know
> 
> We will keep pluggin away. We're doing great so far.*


@curlyhersheygirl
Gurl....DH busted you Hard!....

Especially when your Sister busted you skrait out!

You gotta' do better. 

Her getting you busted, was probably a Blessing in Disguise.

Thinks about "da basement"


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> You still gettin' results w/NW21?
> 
> I'm enjoying the creme, but I _bet_ it's not a 'potent' as the Spray.
> 
> I could be wrong tho'.
> Just happy it's not affecting me negatively.


@IDareT'sHair 
Yes I am.
I'm going to try doing it x2 daily when I get to 6months. I don't think one is more potent than the other so you should be good. I'm also glad that the cream is working for you.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> Yes I am.
> I'm going to try doing it x2 daily when I get to 6months. I don't think one is more potent than the other so you should be good. *I'm also glad that the cream is working for you.*


@curlyhersheygirl 
Yeah, surprisingly, it is.

I do hate that the jar(s) are only 4oz tho'


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> Gurl....DH busted you Hard!....
> 
> Especially when your Sister busted you skrait out!
> 
> You gotta' do better.
> 
> Her getting you busted, was probably a Blessing in Disguise.
> 
> Thinks about "da basement"


@IDareT'sHair 
He sure did.

I'm still mad at her though. She's a mess


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> Yeah, surprisingly, it is.
> 
> I do hate that the jar(s) are only 4oz tho'


@IDareT'sHair 
I didn't realize they were 4oz. Thought they were 8oz since the price was the same


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *He sure did.
> 
> I'm still mad at her though. She's a mess*


@curlyhersheygirl 
Lawd....I still don't know why she opened that suitcase in front of him.  

You probably should have given her an advanced warning


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *I didn't realize they were 4oz. Thought they were 8oz since the price was the same*


@curlyhersheygirl
I know!
Yeah Gurl...4oz's 

And you already know what I can do to 4oz's


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> Lawd....I still don't know why she opened that suitcase in front of him.
> 
> *You probably should have given her an advanced warning*


@IDareT'sHair 
I did before we left. When we took it to her house she kept talking about returning the suitcase. I told her she can keep it. She kept going on an on about how heavy it was and then started to open it. I was waving her off like a crazy woman. The look on her and DH's faces were priceless LOL They both looked at me like


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> I know!
> Yeah Gurl...4oz's
> 
> And you already know what I can do to 4oz's


@IDareT'sHair 
Yeah 4oz's are nothin'


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

Saludable84 said:


> APB Capuacu and Avocado. It's just heaven in a bottle


It is. It is a great overall moisturizer.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> It is. It is a great overall moisturizer.


It's a nice creamy LI too.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> I did before we left. When we took it to her house she kept talking about returning the suitcase. I told her she can keep it. She kept going on an on about how heavy it was and then started to open it. I was waving her off like a crazy woman. *The look on her and DH's faces were priceless LOL They both looked at me like *


@curlyhersheygirl 
That was the look I had when I saw that basement!Too bad you couldn't see my face!

I still cannot beweave she opened it!I can imagine you tryna' get her attention.


----------



## chebaby

curlyhersheygirl said:


> @chebaby Hey sis glad to see ya on


hey girl


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *Yeah 4oz's are nothin'*


@curlyhersheygirl
Gurl....4oz's to a heavy-handed PJ is like a 'sample'


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> Nooooooo....not "itching" for Da' Lawd!#dead
> Sounds like 'itchin' for Da' Debil


lmao 
it was a  mess 

I ordered a curl box gold edition a couple months ago so now I have shampoo  its pretty darn good. its by the mane choice.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> Gurl....4oz's to a heavy-handed PJ is like a 'sample'


@IDareT'sHair 
Ain't that the truth LOL


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> it was a  mess
> *I ordered a curl box gold edition a couple months ago so now I have shampoo  its pretty darn good. its by the mane choice.*


@chebaby
Interesting. 

The Mane Choice gets pretty good reviews here.  I don't think I'd like the scent? 

The scent(s) from both offerings gets mixed reviews. (the regular & the gold)


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

curlyhersheygirl said:


> It's a nice creamy LI too.


Absolutely!


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> Interesting.
> 
> The Mane Choice gets pretty good reviews here.  I don't think I'd like the scent?
> 
> The scent(s) from both offerings gets mixed reviews. (the regular & the gold)


I can not remember for the life of me what this stuff smells like and I just used it a few days ago lol. im gonna assume for that reason that it smells good


----------



## Saludable84

4oz IS a sample.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Saludable84 said:


> *4oz IS a sample.*


@Saludable84 
  IKR?


----------



## rileypak

Saludable84 said:


> I wanna talk you down, but now I'm on the hunt for a licorice Serum


----------



## divachyk

Saludable84 said:


> Correct. DC wasn't even there. He was telling me that while they specialize in curls, there are stylists who only prefer to do tighter curls. He was one of them. And that they are highly trained to cut with the curl and enhance the shape and all that stuff you said.
> 
> He didn't bash DC, which your stylist did not do either, and I respect that. Their answers are the same so their must be too.



That's so reassuring. Thank you for that!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Used up:
DB's Coconut Lemongrass (couple b/ups) - baggying with it now.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Pulled out: TMN's Banana.  I only have a couple uses left in this.  No b/ups. 

Will probably repurchase during a really good sale.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Welp.  I still have a few hours to decide whether Imma make this last one little purchase. 

I really want to, but probably shouldn't?

I took a look at my stash a couple hours ago and  I need to stay knee-deep up in that joint.


----------



## Saludable84

IDareT'sHair said:


> Pulled out: *TMN's Banana*.  I only have a couple uses left in this.  No b/ups.
> 
> Will probably repurchase during a really good sale.



I just checked my twist. They feel so nice.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Saludable84 said:


> *I just checked my twist. They feel so nice.*


@Saludable84
Lawd I wish her CS matched her products!

ETA:  That's what I should get, but I ain't payin' another $7.00 for shipping, and if I ask her to combine the orders, she'll never respond to the email.


----------



## MileHighDiva

I only made one hair related MLK purchase 

I took advantage of the HV Vatika Frosting BOGO.  I'll place these in the freezer as soon as they arrive.


----------



## Saludable84

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Saludable84
> Lawd I wish her CS matched her products!
> 
> ETA:  That's what I should get, but I ain't payin' another $7.00 for shipping, and if *I ask her to combine the orders, she'll never respond to the email.*



I thought about that earlier when I was going to ask her to invoice me for a Twisting cream  figured it would just fall on deaf emails.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Saludable84 said:


> I thought about that earlier when *I was going to ask her to invoice me for a Twisting cream  figured it would just fall on deaf emails*.


@Saludable84
Shole wuuuud.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@rileypak 
What you doin'?


----------



## rileypak

@IDareT'sHair 
Still at work. 
Contemplating one more skin purchase


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> *Still at work. *
> *Contemplating one more skin purchase *


@rileypak
I know the feeling.

*Boo* on having to work today.


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> *Boo* on having to work today.



We get President's Day off


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> *We get President's Day off*


@rileypak 
Oh...We don't.
At least you can use it as a BH Day!  And can chilax.


----------



## Aggie

Evenin' ladies. I just finished moisturizing my hair with Bel Nouvo Coco Castor Hair Pudding sealed with SSI Coriander Fig Balm. I drenched my hair pretty good too. So much so, I can't plait it up yet - too wet right now.

I also sprayed my scalp with some NW Xcel 21 for the second time today.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Aggie
Sounds like you got all that Moisture on Marinade!


----------



## Aggie

@IDareT'sHair 

You heard Bel Nouvo was having "last call" on some of their butters today right?


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

I'm still on the fence about getting something from TMN


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> Sounds like you got all that Moisture on Marinade!


 Girl @IDareT'sHair 

How you know so good? It sure does feel like it's on marinade


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *I'm still on the fence about getting something from TMN*


@curlyhersheygirl
 
What you thankin' 'bout?


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> 
> What you thankin' 'bout?


@IDareT'sHair 
I wanted to get the LI but her shipping is preventing me from being great LOL
I had a 16oz of the LI and 8oz of the twisting cream and the shipping was $7.5 which isn't bad. But once I changed it to 1 16oz LI and 1 8oz LI the shipping jumped to $8.5. I may just stick with my original order of the LI and twisting cream


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *I wanted to get the LI but her shipping is preventing me from being great LOL
> I had a 16oz of the LI and 8oz of the twisting cream and the shipping was $7.5 which isn't bad. But once I changed it to 1 16oz LI and 1 8oz LI the shipping jumped to $8.5. I may just stick with my original order of the LI and twisting cream*


@curlyhersheygirl
I love, love, love that Amla & Avocado L-I.  I got a 16oz and shipping was $7-dolla'. 

So then I added x2 16oz and it jumped up to $8-fiddy which still wasn't "that bad" because those are some big jars.

If I hadn't bought x2 separate orders from Sarenzo and the "stuff" from J.Monique, I woulda' jumped all over those x2 16oz Amla's.


----------



## Aggie

Aggie said:


> @IDareT'sHair
> 
> You heard Bel Nouvo was having "last call" on some of their butters today right?


@IDareT'sHair ^^


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> I love, love, love that Amla & Avocado L-I.  I got a 16oz and shipping was $7-dolla'.
> 
> So then I added x2 16oz and it jumped up to $8-fiddy which still wasn't "that bad" because those are some big jars.
> 
> If I hadn't bought x2 separate orders from Sarenzo and the "stuff" from J.Monique, I woulda' jumped all over those x2 16oz Amla's.


@IDareT'sHair 
I'm really only contemplating the LI because you love it. I'll make my final decision after dinner


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *I'm really only contemplating the LI because you love it. I'll make my final decision after dinner*


@curlyhersheygirl
Did you check out the ingredients?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Aggie
No I did not!

Thanks Gurl. 

Off to look.  I probably won't get any, because I am still tryna' use those up.

Really love 'Em tho'.

Did you know this Curly? @curlyhersheygirl


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Aggie
Oh, I thought they would be "on Sale?"

Sadly, they are not.

I wanted the Sweet Potato.  But he didn't bring that one back this year?

This Season he had Amaretto and Black.berry & Sage.

I have: Vanilla, Red Velvet and x2 of the Amaretto.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> Did you check out the ingredients?


@IDareT'sHair 
I did that's why I'm so torn.

I saw the BN email. I'm good. I have quite a few of those in various scents


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *I did that's why I'm so torn.
> 
> I saw the BN email. I'm good. I have quite a few of those in various scents*


@curlyhersheygirl
The Amla & Avocado is a Pudding Consistency.  Goes on well.  Very nice.

Yeah, I thought the BN Buttas' were on Sale.  I'm good on those too.

Now, what did you say again about the Detox Cleanser?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl
Okay, so I know Vendors are just getting over BF, CM, Christ-mas, NY Sales, but Lawd MLK day Sales for the past few years have been very dismal.

Seems like this would be the time they would wanna "Shine"?

I guess we'll see what's up V-Day and BHM.....


----------



## rileypak

One last skin purchase done. 
And now for the NB to continue


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> Okay, so I know Vendors are just getting over BF, CM, Christ-mas, NY Sales, but Lawd MLK day Sales for the past few years have been very dismal.
> 
> Seems like this would be the time they would wanna "Shine"?
> 
> I guess we'll see what's up V-Day and BHM.....


@IDareT'sHair 
Yeah the sales weren't all that.

I got the x2 16oz LI 
When does the N/B end


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

@IDareT'sHair 
Haven't put the detox out yet. Will let you know when we try it.


----------



## Aggie

Okay the N/B challenge continues tomorrow right?


----------



## bajandoc86

My job is so utterly depressing sometimes. Sigh.

Please keep me in your thoughts ladies.


----------



## divachyk

bajandoc86 said:


> My job is so utterly depressing sometimes. Sigh.
> 
> Please keep me in your thoughts ladies.



Nah, we will pray instead.


----------



## Aggie

divachyk said:


> Nah, we will pray instead.


Yeah, what she said. We will pray. It's the only thing that actually works.


----------



## bajandoc86

Aggie said:


> Yeah, what she said. We will pray. It's the only thing that actually works.





divachyk said:


> Nah, we will pray instead.



Thanks much ladies. It is MUCH appreciated.


----------



## rileypak

@bajandoc86


----------



## divachyk

Good Morning Ladies! 

I need to do a better job at inspecting ingredients. Njoy's growth oil has amla and my scalp is hit/miss with amla. I did a patch test and all seems well so it might work out in the end.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl 
Today until B.lack Hi.story M.onth


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Hey Ladies!

Hope everyone is having a Blessed Day!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Finished up:
x1 NW21 Creme (several b/ups)


----------



## rileypak

Good morning everyone!!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@rileypak
You getting any packages today?  Now that mail is back? 

My Cream & Coco should arrive today. *surprise*


----------



## rileypak

@IDareT'sHair
I don't think so...
Only one of my recent purchases has shipped.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@rileypak 
That order got crossed up with the holiday shoulda' been here Saturday.  

That's probably the only thing I get.


----------



## rileypak

@IDareT'sHair 
Wait two of my skin purchases have shipped. Plus my APB box. I'm only waiting on x2 APB, DevaCurl, and P.iping R.ock.


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> Today until B.lack Hi.story M.onth


@IDareT'sHair

When is BHM please? I'm from the Bahamas and never paid attention to this plus I don't see it on any of our calendars here. I see Presidents Day and Martin Luther King but not BHM. Thanks


----------



## Aggie

I forgot to mention that I bought 4 more wigs from samsbeauty.com for my protective styling by the way.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Aggie
BHM in the US is the month of February.


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> BHM in the US is the month of February.


Oh just a couple of weeks to go, great. Thanks hon


----------



## Saludable84

Good Morning!

APB on pre-shipment. Waiting for two other non-hair related purchases, and ship notices from bee mine and Sarenzo x2


----------



## rileypak

Oh yeah I'm waiting on Sarenzo too


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

Hey Ladies!
Received my Etsy jewelry today. Still waiting on APB and ST . Mind you I still don't have a shipping notification from ST .


----------



## Aggie

I did a 15 minute workout this morning to get this body mobilized. I know exercise is great for my hair growth so I'm incorporating it as part of my hair growth efforts


----------



## Shay72

Hairveda arrived today. Label created for APB but it hasn't moved yet.

Finished up Oyin's Honey Hemp, 1 backup
Finished up J Monique's Irish Moss & Cocoa Deep Conditioner, 1 backup


----------



## divachyk

Hitting the road heading to Houston tomorrow. This visit is packed with appointments and he will have a procedure on Friday to investigate an issue. Gotta pack tonight so my log on time will be spotty over the next few days. Y'all stay out of trouble!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My N.a.t.u.r.a.l.l.y Curly came today (CRN Ajani Balm).  My Cream & Coco also came.  

Also, my order from the UK (x4 months of Phyto) which I was refunded in a PP Dispute.

I just emailed the company to let them know my order came.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

That M.a.n.e. C.h.o.i.c.e Kids Deal is a really good buy.  Nooooo....I am not getting it.

Lemme let @chebaby know.


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> My N.a.t.u.r.a.l.l.y Curly came today (CRN Ajani Balm).  My Cream & Coco also came.
> 
> Also, my order from the UK (x4 months of Phyto) which I was refunded in a PP Dispute.
> 
> I just emailed the company to let them know my order came.



Whoa!  that sure took forever to get to you


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Aggie said:


> *Whoa!  that sure took forever to get to you*


@Aggie
IK!

I made that purchase 11/26 and got refunded via PP last week. 

Now it's here.


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> IK!
> 
> I made that purchase 11/26 and got refunded via PP last week.
> 
> Now it's here.


So do you have to pay them again?


----------



## divachyk

Happy Birthday @Saludable84 - it's Friday right?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Aggie said:


> *So do you have to pay them again?*


@Aggie
I shole hope not.


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> I shole hope not.


Whew! Okay good. I would be quite annoyed if they still expected payment after all this time


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Waiting on:
x2 orders from Sarenzo
x1 TMN
x1 J.Monique *who I still haven't heard back from about switching my order*


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Aggie said:


> *Whew! Okay good.* *I would be quite annoyed if they still expected payment after all this time *


@Aggie
I don't know about that?  They may deduct it from my Account.


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> Waiting on:
> x2 orders from Sarenzo
> x1 TMN
> *x1 J.Monique *who I still haven't heard back from about switching my order**


@IDareT'sHair 

I noticed that she's not very good at responding to my emails either. Maybe I'll just call next time.


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> I don't know about that?  They may deduct it from my Account.


Well that would really suck


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Aggie said:


> *I noticed that she's not very good at responding to my emails either. Maybe I'll just call next time.*


@Aggie
The one time I did speak with her via the phone, she said she was in school


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> The one time I did speak with her via the phone, she said she was in school


Well she should have returned your call then. Did she?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Aggie said:


> *Well she should have returned your call then. Did she?*


@Aggie
This was over the Hol-idays, I phoned her for something and she did answer and told me how busy she be.

I think she answered because I had filed a PP Dispute just to get her to answer my numerous inquiries.

No...I haven't received an answer from the call/emails I _recently_ sent.


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> This was over the Hol-idays, I phoned her for something and she did answer and told me how busy she be.
> 
> I think she answered because I had filed a PP Dispute just to get her to answer my numerous inquiries.
> 
> No...I haven't received an answer from the call/emails I _recently_ sent.


Dangit man! What is wrong with these vendors? They get loyal clients and don't know how to treat them. This is just so wrong 

This brings me to another point...you know it's no surprise but Bianca from HQS never sent those orders she promised that she'd send and this was from November last year . 

My thing is, if you know you can't do something, then don't make any promises. I had a feeling though that she wouldn't come through.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Aggie
I think HQS is trying to re-establish herself/Label. 

Hopefully, she can come back skrong.

I'd love to be able to get my hands on the Brazilian Chocolate Cleansing Conditioner again some day.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Aggie
TMN is the exact same way! 

Really Great Products, extremely poor CS. 

Her shipping, timeliness etc...isn't "bad" it's her lack of communication.


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> I think HQS is trying to re-establish herself/Label.
> 
> Hopefully, she can come back skrong.
> 
> I'd love to be able to get my hands on the Brazilian Chocolate Cleansing Conditioner again some day.


@IDareT'sHair 

I sure hope she does re-establish herself because her products for the most part are pretty good. I used up all of the products I had from her. I really loved that GM too.


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> TMN is the exact same way!
> 
> Really Great Products, extremely poor CS.
> 
> Her shipping, timeliness etc...isn't "*bad" it's her lack of communication*.



@IDareT'sHair 

This was the main reason why I decided NOT to pull the trigger on this one. I read all your posts about her lack of communication and truthfully, I don't want to deal with too much drama this year. I'm making some changes on what I will not tolerate and this is one those things.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Finished up:
x1 8oz Komaza Scalp Butter (a couple b/ups) maybe x1 4oz and x1 8oz? ( they couldn't make up their minds and kept reformulating this one and changing the size.  

Price remained the same, but the 4oz's and formulation continuously changed (scent, performance)


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> Finished up:
> x1 8oz Komaza Scalp Butter (a couple b/ups) maybe x1 4oz and x1 8oz? ( they couldn't make up their minds and kept reformulating this one and changing the size.
> 
> Price remained the same, but the 4oz's and formulation continuously changed (scent, performance)



See, this is another thing I will not tolerate this year. BRB is already in my bad books therefore no longer on my repurchase list.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Aggie said:


> *I sure hope she does re-establish herself because her products for the most part are pretty good. I used up all of the products I had from her. I really loved that GM too.*


@Aggie
I'm currently using her Pepper.mint DC'er as a Pre-Poo.  

I have 1/2 Jar of a 12oz Jar of GM and some Coconut & Lime Cleansing Conditioner* (which is my all time favorite product from her)


----------



## Aggie

@IDareT'sHair 

I really want to try that Komaza Protein Treatment but I will only be miffed if they change up the formula on that one too .


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Aggie said:


> *See, this is another thing I will not tolerate this year. BRB is already in my bad books therefore no longer on my repurchase list*.


@Aggie
Yeah, the one & only product I've continued to purchase from Komaza has been through at least x5 or x6 different iterations.


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> Yeah, the one & only product I've continued to purchase from Komaza has been through at least x5 or x6 different iterations.


 5 or 6? Jeepers creepers girl, that's enough to make me wanna pull my hair out .


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Aggie said:


> *5 or 6? Jeepers creepers girl, that's enough to make me wanna pull my hair out *.


@Aggie
I only buy it in the Winter, but ended up basically switching to DB's Eucalyptus & Mint.

But I'll still get the Komaza (on occasion).

One Winter it wasn't offered at all because it was in some 'stage of reformulation', so I was basically forced to look for something else.

I even called and talked to Jenn about how this was a Winter HG for me...but they still didn't offer it and reformulated it yet again.


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> I only buy it in the Winter, but ended up basically switching to DB's Eucalyptus & Mint.
> 
> But I'll still get the Komaza (on occasion).
> 
> One Winter it wasn't offered at all because it was in some 'stage of reformulation', so I was basically forced to look for something else.
> 
> I even called and talked to Jenn about how this was a Winter HG for me...but they still didn't offer it and reformulated it yet again.


This isn't something I can deal with, nuh-uh


----------



## Beamodel

Aggie said:


> @IDareT'sHair
> 
> I really want to try that Komaza Protein Treatment but I will only be miffed if they change up the formula on that one too .



I have been using this protein for a few years and they have yet to reformulate this one. So I think you are good in it not getting reformulated anytime soon @Aggie


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Beamodel 
That's one of their more 'popular' items.  They have a large following on this one.

The Scalp Butter...not so much.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Beamodel
> That's one of their more 'popular' items.  They have a large following on this one.
> 
> The Scalp Butter...not so much.



Yes, that's why I highly doubt this one will get reformulated @IDareT'sHair and @Aggie shoukd be safe to order it without thinking it will get reformulated.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Beamodel 
Right.  They wouldn't touch that one.


----------



## Aggie

I don't have that DB Eucalyp


Beamodel said:


> I have been using this protein for a few years and they have yet to reformulate this one. So I think you are good in it not getting reformulated anytime soon @Aggie


Thanks @Beamodel 

What else in this line do you know haven't been reformulated?


----------



## Beamodel

@Aggie thats the only item from them I purchase. Their products have a heavy aloe content and my hair isn't too fond of aloe.


----------



## Aggie

@IDareT'sHair and @Beamodel, this is very good news about Komaza Protein. I will take a chance on it when there's a good sale.


----------



## Aggie

Beamodel said:


> @Aggie thats the only item from them I purchase. Their products have a heavy aloe content and my hair isn't too fond of aloe.


Oh okay @Beamodel. Thanks, my hair can handle aloe pretty well


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Beamodel @Aggie
I use to buy quite a bit from them when they 1st launched, but everything I really liked got discontinued *with the exception of the Scalp Butter, that kept getting reformulated.


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Beamodel @Aggie
> I use to buy quite a bit from them when they 1st launched, but everything I really liked got discontinued *with the exception of the Scalp Butter, that kept getting reformulated.


 I don't like that at all.


----------



## Saludable84

divachyk said:


> Happy Birthday @Saludable84 - it's Friday right?


 
It's the worse day of this month for a lot of us. And not the 13th....


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Saludable84 said:


> *It's the worse day of this month for a lot of us. And not the 13th....*


@Saludable84 
Gurhl....don't be lettin' "Dump" interfere with your Big Day!....


----------



## BrownBetty

I didn't get anything during our break.  I wasn't moved by anything.  I will wait till BHM.


----------



## MileHighDiva

Used up:
-SD RCA, No back-ups.  Will repurchase, during a sale or free shipping promo

-Bag of Beautifully Bamboo Tea, 1 back-up

Waiting on:
-PR x2
-ST
-HV

I'm annoyed with Tar-Jay/UPS, regarding a non-hair related package.  Checked the Aftership app.  It states, the package was damaged, during transit.  UPS discarded the damaged contents, and returned the rest to Tar-Jay.  Le Sigh!


----------



## MileHighDiva

BrownBetty said:


> I didn't get anything during our break.  I wasn't moved by anything.  I will wait till BHM.


ITA.  I only got HV Vatika Frosting, due to the BOGO.  I recently pulled my back-up out of the freezer, so it was a good time to re-up.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

BrownBetty said:


> I didn't get anything during our break.  I wasn't moved by anything.  I will wait till BHM.


I forgot that was a break . It seemed like we had just gotten started.
Anyhow, I didn't get nuthin either. I'm not using up stuff fast enough to purchase anything.


----------



## Shay72

Now I know we have the the top of the line PJ's in here.... but I want to remind you that you have to have 3-4/minimum 2-3 products in each category that are essentially/nearly the same. That means when these vendors cut the fool with all of the reformulations, bad customer service, going out of business without much notice you are good . 

APB is on the move. Should be here tomorrow.


----------



## Shay72

BrownBetty said:


> I didn't get anything during our break.  I wasn't moved by anything.  I will wait till BHM.


Ditto


----------



## Saludable84

Morning Ladies!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Shay72 
Great Advice Shay. 

You are absolutely correct.  

We always have to keeping one eye open for possible duplicates or replacements.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Hey Ladies!

Make it a Great Day!


----------



## Eisani

Good morning ladies, I hope all is well! Happy New Year to you all !

I'm just scrolling through to see what's happening... I hit Hariveda's BOGO free on stylers this morning- according to my account, I haven't ordered from there since 2013  talk about a fickle PJ!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Eisani
Hey Lady! 

Happy New Year to You too!

Hope things are going well.  Glad to see you posting.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

OT:  Does anyone know how to get rid of (delete) a Blog Post?

How do I get that Notification off my Screen?


----------



## rileypak

Shay72 said:


> Now I know we have the the top of the line PJ's in here.... but I want to remind you that you have to have 3-4/minimum 2-3 products in each category that are essentially/nearly the same. That means when these vendors cut the fool with all of the reformulations, bad customer service, going out of business without much notice you are good .



Say that!


----------



## Aggie

Good Morning Lovely Ladies.

Have a wonderful day!


----------



## Aggie

By the way, finished:

1 bottle of Netwurks Xcel 21 Hair Revitalizer.


----------



## Aggie

@IDareT'sHair 

I want that off too. I don't know how to get rid of it either. If someone knows how, please  share.


----------



## Aggie

Aggie said:


> @IDareT'sHair
> 
> I want that off too. I don't know how to get rid of it either. If someone knows how, please  share.




Okay I figured it out @IDareT'sHair. Just click on the arrow next to it and press "mark as read"


----------



## CeeLex33

Hey Ladies 

I need to go back and catch up, but used up a few things:
Aubrey Organics Island Naturals Conditioner- have 1 back up
Shescentit Sugar Peach Conditioner- 3 back ups
APB Hair Lotion- 3 back ups
Almost done -APB Leave In Conditioner-  70-11 back ups

Got my Bubble Bistro order- and just received tracking on Sarenzo. 
(no other hair related purchases- but I ordered some wax melts from another vendor)


----------



## Beamodel

Aggie said:


> @IDareT'sHair and @Beamodel, this is very good news about Komaza Protein. I will take a chance on it when there's a good sale.



They barely have sales and she. They do it's usually a small percentage off of a set price. Just a FYI


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Aggie said:


> *Okay I figured it out . Just click on the arrow next to it and press "mark as read"*


@Aggie
ARRRRRGHHHH!

Thank you so much.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I want my name removed from any/all future blog posts.  I wonder how I can do that?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

CRAP!  

I coulda' gotten my Pumpkin Mask B1G1 50% or whatever that Sale is?


----------



## MileHighDiva

I love Tar-Jay!  The expedited my replacement package and gave me a $10 gift card.


----------



## MileHighDiva

IDareT'sHair said:


> I want my name removed from any/all future blog posts.  I wonder how I can do that?


What blog posts?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

MileHighDiva said:


> *What blog posts?*


@MileHighDiva 
Something Crazy!...

I thought everyone was getting them...


----------



## rileypak

I have a cart of 25 t.arts 
I need to slow my roll


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> *I have a cart of 25 t.arts *
> *I need to slow my roll*


@rileypak


You know that's terrible right.

Um...*cough* I know some of those are going to other people?


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak
> 
> 
> You know that's terrible right.
> 
> Um...*cough* I know some of those are going to other people?



Two... 
She has too many scents that I'd like 
So many scents that I'd like


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> *Two... *
> *She has too many scents that I'd like *
> *So many scents that I'd like*


@rileypak
Gurl....I didn't even go look.

#justsaynototemptation

Plus, I'm partially ticked that I coulda' gotten x2 jars of the Pumpkin Mask at B1G1 50%.


----------



## rileypak

I just need to abandon this cart


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Okay...so I think Imma bite and buy that girl's Spring A.u.t.o.s.h.i.p WEN  Spring Collection and her next A.u.t.o.s.h.i.p of 613 next month. 

Fiddy bucks for both.


----------



## Saludable84

rileypak said:


> I just need to abandon this cart


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@rileypak 

Glad I'm not tempted to even look at those T.a.r.t.s. or anything else.


----------



## Aggie

Beamodel said:


> They barely have sales and she. They do it's usually a small percentage off of a set price. Just a FYI


Okay thanks @Beamodel. I'll just get the protein too then. I was going to try other stuff in this line but I see great reviews on the protein more than anything.


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> I want my name removed from any/all future blog posts.  I wonder how I can do that?


Me too @IDareT'sHair


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> CRAP!
> 
> I coulda' gotten my Pumpkin Mask B1G1 50% or whatever that Sale is?


@IDareT'sHair 

What did you get from Sarenzo's?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Aggie said:


> *What did you get from Sarenzo's?*


@Aggie
I placed the order on 01/13.  

Got x10 H.o.m.e. F.r.a.g.rance Oils and x1 Pumpkin Hair Mask.


----------



## rileypak

Saludable84 said:


>


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Aggie said:


> *Me too*


@Aggie
It's totally annoying.  There should be a way to block that crap!


----------



## Saludable84

rileypak said:


>



I know. But they smell sooooo goodt!


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> I placed the order on 01/13.
> 
> Got x10 H.o.m.e. F.r.a.g.rance Oils and x1 Pumpkin Hair Mask.



@IDareT'sHair 

Oh okay. I see they are having a flash sale today too - BOGO 50% off. What about today, are you getting anything before the sale ends? I wanna get some of that pumpkin mask you keep raving about.


----------



## Aggie

Okay I didn't pull the trigger at Sarenzo this time. I will wait it out until next month to see what sales are being offered then.


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> It's totally annoying.  There should be a way to block that crap!


@IDareT'sHair 

Agreed


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Aggie 
No.  I am on a N/Buy until BHM.  No additional products for me until next month.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Days got thrown off.  Completely forgot my Wash-Day today!....

Will apply WEN Pomegranate Oil tomorrow under Saran Wrap (as a pre-treatment) and come home tomorrow and cleanse.

Will do Thursday/Sunday this week.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl
......


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Got my ship notice from ST.

That BOGO sale looks good but I'll pass.


----------



## MileHighDiva

@NaturallyATLPCH 
The Joy smells lovely in the diffuser!  The corriander doesn't come through the way it does when you try to get a sense of the smell from the bottle directly.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl
I wish they woulda' had that deal when I bought that durn Pumpkin DC'er. 

I woulda' loved to had that at B1G1 50%.  Or a Heavy Cream at B1G1 50%.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> I wish they woulda' had that deal when I bought that durn Pumpkin DC'er.
> 
> I woulda' loved to had that at B1G1 50%.  Or a Heavy Cream at B1G1 50%.


@IDareT'sHair 
Yeah that would've been nice. I love BOGO deals


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I think I'll DC w/Sarenzo's Pumpkin tomorrow or b.a.s.k.'s Cacao Bark?  Something that's already open and almost finished. 

Or I could use PBN's Chocolate Smoothie Hair Mask? 

Whatever I use, I hope I finish up something.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Finished a jar of ST pumpkin detox today. I'll pull out BN mint detox to see how it compares.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *Yeah that would've been nice. I love BOGO deals*


@curlyhersheygirl 
Yeah, that would have been perfect for me and would have given me x3 b/ups.

I'll see what they do BHM.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *Finished a jar of ST pumpkin detox today. I'll pull out BN mint detox to see how it compares.*



@curlyhersheygirl 
Nice Research Project.

Can't wait to hear your findings on this one.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> Nice Research Project.
> 
> Can't wait to hear your findings on this one.


@IDareT'sHair 
I'm curious too. Should be interesting


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> No.  I am on a N/Buy until BHM.  No additional products for me until next month.


@IDareT'sHair 

yeah I'm trying to hold out for BHM as well. That's why I didn't get anything from Sarenzo today.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *I'm curious too. Should be interesting*


@curlyhersheygirl
It looks really good.  I know BN is a Detox Cleanser.

I forgot how ST'icals marketed the Pumpkin one?

I liked the performance of ST'icals Pumpkin, but my consistency was "messy" and not like some of the others.  Also, I the floral undertones crossed with Pumpkin got on my nerves too.

I still love Molasses, Strand Repair and Afrotastic tho'.  Also, Curl Conditioning Crème (as a final R/O).


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Aggie said:


> *yeah I'm trying to hold out for BHM as well. That's why I didn't get anything from Sarenzo today.*


@Aggie
Yeah, I bought so much stuff (hair related & non-hair related this weekend) I need to take a Seat.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> It looks really good.  I know BN is a Detox Cleanser.
> 
> I forgot how ST'icals marketed the Pumpkin one?
> 
> I liked the performance of ST'icals Pumpkin, but my consistency was "messy" and not like some of the others.  Also, I the floral undertones crossed with Pumpkin got on my nerves too.
> 
> I still love Molasses, Strand Repair and Afrotastic tho'.  Also, Curl Conditioning Crème (as a final R/O).


@IDareT'sHair 
I think ST marketed hers as a conditioner but to me it's more of a clay wash. APB'S lemongrass detox is more of a DC. ST's pumpkin has a high clay content but APB'S has more conditioning ingredients.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl
Looking forward to project stash reduction. 

Hopefully, my M-Day things will be somewhat in order and moving in a positive direction.

And hopefully, these mini-No Buys will help.


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> Yeah, I bought so much stuff (hair related & non-hair related this weekend) I need to take a Seat.



I understand @IDareT'sHair. I bought quite a bit too and just had to stop myself today.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *I think ST marketed hers as a conditioner but to me it's more of a clay wash. APB'S lemongrass detox is more of a DC. ST's pumpkin has a high clay content but APB'S has more conditioning ingredients.*


@curlyhersheygirl
Interesting review and comparisons.

You know I would love to try APB's Lemongrass Detox, but stay away because of the Lemongrass.

Same with NG's Lemon Detox something?

Both gets great reviews.

I agree.  I thought ST'icals was more of a wash too.  Sarenzo's Clay Wash is very nice.

I can't wait to retry J.Monique's Dead Sea Mud and try her new Charcoal DC'ing Treatment.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> Looking forward to project stash reduction.
> 
> Hopefully, my M-Day things will be somewhat in order and moving in a positive direction.
> 
> And hopefully, these mini-No Buys will help.


@IDareT'sHair 
Project stash reduction is a go over here too.  I think we'll accomplish it especially with these mini challenges.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *Project stash reduction is a go over here too.  I think we'll accomplish it especially with these mini challenges.*


@curlyhersheygirl
My Stash is beyond i'gnant.  I gotta get control over this madness.

I don't want the size of it, to take all the fun out of it. 
It has grown too large....


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Aggie @curlyhersheygirl
The only purchase I would be even remotely interested in purchasing right now is: QB.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

@IDareT'sHair 
I hear ya sis. It's a struggle but we'll be victorious.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl @Aggie 
And that's only for CTDG.  I'm good on AOHC, BRBC and abcd Butter.


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie @curlyhersheygirl
> The only purchase I would be even remotely interested in purchasing right now is: QB.


I had to pull out my ipad because my desktop is not allowing me to post my responses. That little reply box at the bottom of the screen is completely gone and I don't know why.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Aggie
Mine too.  I had to find another way to get in. 

I had to log in someplace else and back door it just to post.

Not sure what's going on?


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> Mine too.  I had to find another way to get in.  And had to log in and back door it just to post.
> 
> Not sure what's going on?



@IDareT'sHair 
How did you back door it?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Aggie said:


> *How did you back door it?*


@Aggie
I went from C.h.r.o.m.e could not post on chrome - got on B.i.n.g and was able to post.


----------



## Aggie

@IDareT'sHair

I can't even move that blog thingy at the top anymore either


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl
Yeah....I don't want to be overwhelmed by my Stash and right now I feel it has gotten to that point.

In fact, I still have packages I haven't opened from probably BF (and before).


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> I went from C.h.r.o.m.e could not post on chrome - got on B.i.n.g and was able to post.


ohhhh. Okay. I don't have bing on my computer and I dont want to add it but I will if this continues too long @IDareT'sHair


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Aggie said:


> *ohhhh. Okay. I don't have bing on my computer and I dont want to add it but I will if this continues too long*


@Aggie
Maybe they are working on getting rid of that crazy blog thingy.


----------



## Aggie

Okay i just tried to add bing and unfortunately it's not available in this region


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> Maybe they are working on getting rid of that crazy blog thingy.


Ohhh, @IDareT'sHair, you could be right. I sure hope so though. 

But no joke, I hate posting from my ipad. It slows me down badly


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I don't even know when I'll get around to trying Curl Origins Overnight Mask?

There are so many great things in my stash, that I have no idea when I'll ever get to try them, because I'm too busy tryna' play catch up with using up some of these older things.

Or some of the newer things I wanted to test out to see if they would be a repurchase.

It's an endless PJ cycle of events.  But I don't want it to stop being fun, by being overwhelmed by it all.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@rileypak
What you doing?


----------



## rileypak

@IDareT'sHair 
Watching Elementary, reading on the other side of the forum, and fighting sleep


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Baby Josiah birthday is this Sunday ladies. The big one!  Im planning his birthday party for this Friday at the daycare. I'm so ready for it to be over already. Just smash the cake and let me take a picture.

30 minutes and I'm off work. I'm tired BUT... I feel the urge to buy a little something.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

IDareT'sHair said:


> I don't even know when I'll get around to trying Curl Origins Overnight Mask?
> 
> There are so many great things in my stash, that I have no idea when I'll ever get to try them, because I'm too busy tryna' play catch up with using up some of these older things.
> 
> Or some of the newer things I wanted to test out to see if they would be a repurchase.
> 
> It's an endless PJ cycle of events.  But I don't want it to stop being fun, by being overwhelmed by it all.



Try it. I really like it @IDareT'sHair


----------



## rileypak

shawnyblazes said:


> *Baby Josiah birthday is this Sunday ladies. The big one! * Im planning his birthday party for this Friday at the daycare. I'm so ready for it to be over already. Just smash the cake and let me take a picture.


----------



## divachyk

Arrived to Houston safely!


----------



## Aggie

divachyk said:


> Arrived to Houston safely!


Awesome @divachyk. I'm happy to hear this. Stay safe too.


----------



## MileHighDiva

shawnyblazes said:


> Baby Josiah birthday is this Sunday ladies. The big one!  Im planning his birthday party for this Friday at the daycare. I'm so ready for it to be over already. Just smash the cake and let me take a picture.
> 
> 30 minutes and I'm off work. I'm tired BUT... I feel the urge to buy a little something.


We'll be waiting for  from his party.


----------



## Saludable84

Morning Ladies!

I went to the PO last night to pick up my packages and the line wrapped around the place. I'm waiting for 5 packages....soooo.... I'll just wait for the rest of my notices and pick up all 5 tomorrow. 

One is ST and one will be APB. 

I also checked out Sarenzo email. That's as far as I got. I'll think about this tart cart this weekend. Debating on a bag now  and not a cheap one either


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Awwww Baby Josiah!  (LOL)  Hope his day is full of fun & lots of Cake!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@divachyk 
Glad you arrived.  Hope things go well this trip.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Put on WEN Pomegranate Oil under Saran Wrap.  Will cleanse later on today.


----------



## rileypak

Good morning everyone!

@divachyk glad to hear you both made it safely


----------



## Aggie

Good Morning All!

@IDareT'sHair

I had to use good ole Internet Explorer to be able to post on my desktop.

Google Chrome and Firefox wouldn't work at all


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Aggie said:


> *I had to use good ole Internet Explorer to be able to post on my desktop.*


@Aggie
That's exactly what I am on now! 

C/hrom/e or B/in/g did not work for me today.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> That M.a.n.e. C.h.o.i.c.e Kids Deal is a really good buy.  Nooooo....I am not getting it.
> 
> Lemme let @chebaby know.


it wasn't THAT good lmao.

I gave almost all of the products that came in the curl box to my mom. I only kept the shampoo.  cause I didn't have any  so my hair was dirty  for a while  but, don't judge me  I was still co washing


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> That's exactly what I am on now!
> 
> C/hrom/e or B/in/g did not work for me today.



@IDareT'sHair 

OMG! What on earth is going on! How do we enquire about this to see if it can be fixed?

I hope I don't lose IE as well.


----------



## Aggie

Anybody else having issues posting from Google Chrome, Firefox, or Bing at all?


----------



## rileypak

Aggie said:


> Anybody else having issues posting from Google Chrome, Firefox, or Bing at all?



I'm on mobile C.hrome but no issues.


----------



## Aggie

rileypak said:


> I'm on mobile C.hrome but no issues.


Mobile isn't a problem for me either - just my desktop.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@chebaby
I thought you'd be interested in x4-x5 Full Sized M.ane C.hoice products for twunny bucks.


----------



## divachyk

Aggie said:


> Anybody else having issues posting from Google Chrome, Firefox, or Bing at all?



I tried to PM last night and couldn't. Haven't tried today.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> I thought you'd be interested in x4-x5 Full Sized M.ane C.hoice products for twunny bucks.


that is a good deal. but lately im only impressed with protein


----------



## Beamodel

Aggie said:


> Anybody else having issues posting from Google Chrome, Firefox, or Bing at all?



I'm on Firefox but from my phone (I always use my phone) and it's working fine.


----------



## Aggie

Beamodel said:


> I'm on Firefox but from my phone (I always use my phone) and it's working fine.


Mobile isn't giving me a problem, only my desktop.


----------



## Aggie

My internet explorer is still working thankfully, so I'll use it until google and firefox acts right again.


----------



## Shay72

What is wrong with this forum? My preferred browser is Goggle Chrome but I couldn't post this morning. I was able to at work which is Internet Explorer and now I'm back home I switched to Safari and I can post. Goggle Chrome is faster that's why I prefer it.


----------



## Shay72

Okay now that I'm catching up I'm seeing everyone else's posts too about this.


----------



## Shay72

My APB hair subscription box arrived. I got the following:
Annabelle's Hair & Body Butta-Strawberry Champagne-8 oz
Creamy Oil-Lemongrass Brown Sugar- 4 oz
Island Kiwi Leave In (not sure what size 2-4oz)
Island Kiwi Moisturizing Conditioner-4 oz
Blueberry Cheesecake Conditioner-8 oz
Annabelle's Moisturizing Conditioner-8 oz
Lip gloss sample/free gift I'm guessing

The packaging is simple & cute and ya'll know I'm all about presentation. I'm very happy .


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Shay72
Your "box" sounds nice!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Still posting from I.nter.net Explorer

Received Ship Ship from:
Texture Me Natural
Sarenzo


----------



## rileypak

Picked up: 
APB (bath/body)
Derm.Store (skin)
Sokoglam (skin)


----------



## rileypak

Still waiting on
x2 APB
Piping R.ock
DevaCurl


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

I can't post using my laptop but I'm on my phone and that's working fine.

I also got ship notice from TMN.


----------



## Saludable84

@Shay72  

As soon as DS wakes up tomorrow morning, I'm grabbing the shopping cart and running to the PO.


----------



## Saludable84

Ship ship from:
Sarenzo
Bee Mine
TMN


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

Hi ladies!
Ordered from Piping Rock yesterday, a coupla Weight Management EOs and liquid Hyolauronic (sp) acid to take for my joints. Citrusy EOs are helping to keep my sinuses clear when I sleep and they were buy one get one free.

I need to check the movement on my APB. I also need to email Ayo and see if my order got lost in the shuffle. Next week will be a month. 

Won't be ordering anything else from her.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

Just checked APB, all three packages are in Atlanta so they should be making their way out to the west side of town to me either tomorrow or Saturday.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

This forum is doing wayyyy tew much.

Finished up Hair.  Used up:
x1 PBN Chocolate Hair Smoothie (no b/ups)
x1 CRN Moroccan & Pear Conditioning Custard (couple b/ups)
x1 TMN Banana Styler (no b/ups)


----------



## rileypak

Opened my APB sub box. Like the packaging!


----------



## Saludable84

rileypak said:


> Opened my APB sub box. Like the packaging!



You got the body box?


----------



## Aggie

Shay72 said:


> What is wrong with this forum? My preferred browser is Goggle Chrome but I couldn't post this morning. I was able to at work which is Internet Explorer and now I'm back home I switched to Safari and I can post. Goggle Chrome is faster that's why I prefer it.


Yes I'm having a problem with it as well as with Firefox @Shay72


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> Still posting from I.nter.net Explorer
> 
> Received Ship Ship from:
> Texture Me Natural
> Sarenzo




@IDareT'sHair 

I noticed that internet explorer is so slowwww.


----------



## rileypak

Saludable84 said:


> You got the body box?



Yep! I am not getting that hair box when I got hair products in three fridges


----------



## Aggie

I finally got my shipping note from APB


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@rileypak 
Nice Eye Candy!

Thanks for sharing your Box.


----------



## rileypak

@IDareT'sHair
You're welcome sis 
I'm ready to use everything in the box too


----------



## Saludable84

rileypak said:


> Yep! I am not getting that hair box when I got hair products in three fridges



Yeah, I have no space and none of that stopped me


----------



## rileypak

Saludable84 said:


> Yeah, I have no space and none of that stopped me


^^^
This is me with skin.care right now


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

rileypak said:


> Opened my APB sub box. Like the packaging!



I should have got the body box.  I didn't get a hair one because I don't want anything with shea, coconut, or aloe.


----------



## Shay72

I took pictures too @rileypak but I don't remember how to add pictures to a post. But now that you've done it I don't need to


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

rileypak said:


> Yep! I am not getting that hair box when I got hair products in three fridges


----------



## Saludable84

rileypak said:


> ^^^
> This is me with skin.care right now


----------



## Shay72

I plan to work on my planner cart this weekend or next which should clear a whole book shelf for more hair products. I'm hoping there are great Memorial Day sales because that's when I plan to stock up a little bit.


----------



## rileypak

Good morning everyone!

Hope everyone has a good one


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Hey PJ's!

Keep Calm & Relax


----------



## Saludable84

Morning Ladies! 

Just going to binge Hu.lu today.


----------



## Beamodel

Good morning ladies.... 

I'm heavily contemplating relaxing my hair again. I feel like my hair thrived better when it was relaxed vs it being natural.


----------



## flyygirlll2

Morning Ladies!

I haven't been well lately, but hope everyone is doing great. 

Happy Birthday! @Saludable84


----------



## Saludable84

flyygirlll2 said:


> Morning Ladies!
> 
> I haven't been well lately, but hope everyone is doing great.
> 
> Happy Birthday! @Saludable84



Thank you!


----------



## MileHighDiva

@Saludable84 
Happy B-Day! Enjoy your Born Day!


----------



## rileypak

@Saludable84


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

@Saludable84 Happy Birthday


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

I got my ST order and thankfully the 3 pumpkin detox are creamy. This batch was also a darker Brown and smelled more of pumpkin. I instantly started craving pumpkin bread


----------



## Shay72

Happy Birthday @Saludable84!

This APB hair and body butter is super whippy .


----------



## bajandoc86

Happy Birthday @Saludable84 !!


----------



## rileypak

Shay72 said:


> Happy Birthday @Saludable84!
> 
> This APB hair and body butter is super whippy .



Agreed! I like this jar


----------



## rileypak

*Used up*
APB Pumpkin Seed Moisturizing Mask (x2 16oz. backups, definite repurchase)
APB Papaya Pear Hair Lotion (no backups, future repurchase)


----------



## Saludable84

@rileypak @MileHighDiva @divachyk @flyygirlll2 @curlyhersheygirl @bajandoc86 @Shay72 thank you ladies  I took @IDareT'sHair advice and did not let dump rain on my day. 

I've been in a Rain Drop, Drop Top mood all day.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

Well, well, well...guess who got both ST shipping notifications today?
And APB arrived. In my subscription box I received a full sized Blueberry Cheesecake conditioner, a full sized moisturizing conditioner, a full sized body butter in strawberry champagne (which smells AMAZING), and a four ounce leave in and moisturizing conditioner in an island kiwi scent. I also got a 4 ounce creamy oil in lemongrass and brown sugar (haven't smelled those yet) but I am very pleased. I think I'll get another one in March.


----------



## rileypak

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> Well, well, well...guess who got both ST shipping notifications today?
> And APB arrived. In my subscription box I received a full sized Blueberry Cheesecake conditioner, a full sized moisturizing conditioner, a full sized body butter in *strawberry champagne (which smells AMAZING)*, and a four ounce leave in and moisturizing conditioner in an island kiwi scent. I also got a 4 ounce creamy oil in lemongrass and brown sugar (haven't smelled those yet) but I am very pleased. I think I'll get another one in March.



It does


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

rileypak said:


> It does


Imma need her to gone head and add that to the scent list. I need a hair lotion in it.


----------



## Saludable84

Y'all know my APB package was delayed right? All the dang time. I like VS strawberry champagne so I hope I like it again. I'm also liking the Conditioner options. I think I will have 5 more coming from her in total. 

I doubt I will get the Feb box because I won't get to it until next Feb, but I will scoop up a March box as well. Also, does the Leave In have shea butter?


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

I'm tempted to get the February box. Trying to resist.


----------



## rileypak

I'll be grabbing a March box

And good morning everyone!


----------



## Saludable84

Good Morning!

I'm waiting for the March box as well. 

This Sarenzo tart still burning strong after a week


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

rileypak said:


> I'll be grabbing a March box
> 
> And good morning everyone!


Me too girl!


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

@Saludable84 ! (Belated)


----------



## Saludable84

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> @Saludable84 ! (Belated)



Thank you!


----------



## flyygirlll2

Used up APB UCS in one sitting yesterday. I don't remember if I have a back up. Almost done with my bottle of HBCO ( 1 backup) and also used up APB Cupuacu Avocado ( no backup). 

I did receive my APB hair box the other day. Idk if I'll get another box.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

Saludable84 said:


> Y'all know my APB package was delayed right? All the dang time. I like VS strawberry champagne so I hope I like it again. I'm also liking the Conditioner options. I think I will have 5 more coming from her in total.
> 
> I doubt I will get the Feb box because I won't get to it until next Feb, but I will scoop up a March box as well. Also, does the Leave In have shea butter?


No it doesn't @Saludable84 . The APB leave in does not have Shea butter.
Oh, I also received my other two APB orders as well, some hair lotions and conditioners, the Quinoa Sacha Inchi, Red Raspberry, and Not Easily Broken.


----------



## Saludable84

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> No it doesn't @Saludable84 . The APB leave in does not have Shea butter.
> Oh, I also received my other two APB orders as well, some hair lotions and conditioners, the Quinoa Sacha Inchi, Red Raspberry, and Not Easily Broken.



Thanks! 
I had to stop using one of them because of the Shea. All three of my orders are out for delivery. I also still interested in the Quinoa and Red Raspberry. Please update when you use them.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

Saludable84 said:


> Thanks!
> I had to stop using one of them because of the Shea. All three of my orders are out for delivery. I also still interested in the Quinoa and Red Raspberry. Please update when you use them.


I'll update you in about 6 months or so ...


----------



## Saludable84

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> I'll update you in about 6 months or so ...



That's what time frame I was expecting


----------



## divachyk

Ladies, prayers needed this way. This visit has been so challenging. It brought me to tears seeing the pain and discomfort. He's doing better today but very exhausted. Our stay has been extended because more testing is needed.


----------



## Beamodel

Prayers @divachyk


----------



## Saludable84

divachyk said:


> Ladies, prayers needed this way. This visit has been so challenging. It brought me to tears seeing the pain and discomfort. He's doing better today but very exhausted. Our stay has been extended because more testing is needed.



Prayers!

I hope all of this is helping overall. Stay strong.


----------



## rileypak

@divachyk


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

divachyk said:


> Ladies, prayers needed this way. This visit has been so challenging. It brought me to tears seeing the pain and discomfort. He's doing better today but very exhausted. Our stay has been extended because more testing is needed.


I'm so sorry you are going through this @divachyk , sending prayers your way. He is healed in JESUS NAME!!!


----------



## Beamodel

Currently DC'ing with Olaplex and CJ Repair Me. 

Will follow up with Bee Mine DC (will use it up too). No back ups, will repurchase at some point. 

Used up APB cleansing whipped cream. 
1 back up


----------



## flyygirlll2

@divachyk I'm sorry to hear that. Sending positive vibes your way and will pray for you and your DH


----------



## Beamodel

Beamodel said:


> Currently DC'ing with Olaplex and CJ Repair Me.
> 
> Will follow up with Bee Mine DC (will use it up too). No back ups, will repurchase at some point.
> 
> Used up APB cleansing whipped cream.
> 1 back up



Ok I had to mix the Bee Mine with some Jakeala Sweet Honey Thang. I put that DC mix on one side and I opened a jar of Silk Dreams Razz and placed it on the other. I forgot how I adored this DC. I haves purchased anything from her in a very long time. I might revisit her shop once I use up more DC's. 

Currently have my heat therapy wrap on. I might purchase another Hot Head. Still contemplating. My last one I had I was fully relaxed and it didn't work that great to me. We shall see


----------



## Saludable84

Finally, my APB arrived


----------



## rileypak

Saludable84 said:


> Finally, my APB arrived
> 
> View attachment 386469


----------



## Saludable84

rileypak said:


>





I don't have anywhere to put this stuff.


----------



## rileypak

Saludable84 said:


> I don't have anywhere to put this stuff.



I know the feeling


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

@Saludable84 Yassssssss hunty!!!


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

So the only thing I'm waiting for now is Soultanicals. Just two Monoi DCs. I do not need another DC forever.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

divachyk said:


> Ladies, prayers needed this way. This visit has been so challenging. It brought me to tears seeing the pain and discomfort. He's doing better today but very exhausted. Our stay has been extended because more testing is needed.


@divachyk 
Praying for you and hubby. May God strengthen you both


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Saludable84 
 Enjoy!


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

I've got a half jar of APB's Ayurvedic Mud mask I'm going to slather on and prepoo with. I'll wash, DC, and bun in the morning. One more week and I'll have my Marleys back, gonna henna next weekend before I get them in.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@flyygirlll2
Been worried about you.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

My TMN order arrived. I put one of those LI's in rotation. I hope I like it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My Liter of DevaCurl No Poo came today. 

I didn't think that order went through because it was a mock cart, I got no notification of an order and decided I didn't want it/or needed anyway because I was buying WEN.

But it came.  So, I guess now have a Liter of No Poo too.  I already had x2 12oz b/ups.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *My TMN order arrived. I put one of those LI's in rotation. I hope I like it.*


@curlyhersheygirl
I hope you like it too!  I love it.  Especially on damp hair!

I wonder if mine came today?  I should check my mail.  My DevaCurl was left on my Porch.

I should go look.  My HV might be here too.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@divachyk
That was not the report I wanted to hear.  I hope things have improved there since your post.

God is Able.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Saludable84 
That APB Shot was Pure Droolworthy.

Thanks for posting that!....


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

@IDareT'sHair 
I'll let you know tomorrow.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl 
Did you DC today?  What did you use?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *I'll let you know tomorrow.*


@curlyhersheygirl 
Please do.

For me, it keeps the moisture on point especially used on damp/wet hair.


----------



## Saludable84

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Saludable84
> Enjoy!


Thank you 


IDareT'sHair said:


> @Saludable84
> That APB Shot was Pure Droolworthy.
> 
> Thanks for posting that!....



I know how you love your hair porn


----------



## Saludable84

@NaturallyATLPCH my ST been at the PO since Tuesday ready for pickup on Wednesday. I guess I'll go Monday, but I need my cart


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Saludable84 said:


> *I know how you love your hair porn*


@Saludable84 
And Lawd that was some good Hair Porn too!


----------



## Saludable84

@NaturallyATLPCH @rileypak i tried that lip gloss. 

I think I need to go update my cart.... because y'all know I keep an APB cart open


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Saludable84 @rileypak @NaturallyATLPCH
Ya'll ALL keep a running APB Cart fully locked & loaded.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> Did you DC today?  What did you use?


@IDareT'sHair 
Was too busy today. Moved wash day to tomorrow


----------



## Saludable84

I posted in the VT for APB but I'll post here:

I forgot to add, pumpkin marshmallows is delish. Reminds me of the pumpkin marshmallow tincture from Cream and Coco.


----------



## rileypak

I stay with an APB cart


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *Was too busy today. Moved wash day to tomorrow*


@curlyhersheygirl
I got my days all mixed up this week and will also do mine tomorrow as well. 

I said I am going to DC with b.a.s.k. Cacao (since it is open), but I may finish up Sarenzo's Pumpkin (also open).

Whatever I use, it will be something that's already open.  Still on that Use Up Groove. 

It's going down in 2017.

Lemme check my mail to see if my TMN came.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> *I stay with an APB cart*


@rileypak
I've noticed most of ya'll _APB-Heads_ keep a Cart Open (and on Swole).


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

@IDareT'sHair 
I'll DC with either SM manuka honey or Tukka naturals; not sure yet


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak
> I've noticed most of ya'll _APB-Heads_ keep a Cart Open (and on Swole).


@IDareT'sHair 
Yup LOL


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl 
My TMN & HV arrived today!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *I'll DC with either SM manuka honey* or Tukka naturals; not sure yet


@curlyhersheygirl 
I still have this in my Stash.  Still haven't tried it. 

I had x2 Superfruits and gave them both away w/o trying them.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> I still have this in my Stash.  Still haven't tried it.
> 
> I had x2 Superfruits and gave them both away w/o trying them.


@IDareT'sHair 
I have a few SM DC's I want to get to especially since I'm eliminating them from my stash.


----------



## rileypak

DevaCurl arrived today. 
Just waiting on x2 APB, Sarenzo, and sk.in stuff


----------



## Saludable84

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak
> I've noticed most of ya'll _APB-Heads_ keep a Cart Open (and on Swole).



I went looking for the lip gloss. I didn't see it. But have a couple 16oz Conditioners in my cart


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl 
I still have x1 Manuka and several Purifications left.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@rileypak
My Sarenzo shipped.

@Saludable84 
Sounds good.  I hope you find da' gloss.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

So I decided to use Sarenzo Pumpkin DC'er tomorrow instead of b.a.s.k. Cacao Bark.


----------



## Saludable84

Used up:
NG Madder Root and Shea 16oz DC. No backups. Messaged Renee about the listing to start a cart


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Saludable84
So I decided to get the Liter of WEN Pomegranate & the Liter of 613 next month.

Fiddy for both. 

Won't get the Pome tho' until her March auto-ship.  May ask her to switch to Fig.


----------



## Saludable84

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Saludable84
> So I decided to get the Liter of WEN Pomegranate & the Liter of 613 next month.
> 
> Fiddy for both.
> 
> Won't get the Pome tho' until her March auto-ship.  May ask her to switch to Fig.



That's not bad. I've sold one for $35 on a few occasions for the 16oz. I think you'll like it.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

I used up APB's Ayurvedic Mud mask. No back ups. I will definitely repurchase at some point but I'm going to add my ayurvedic powders to some of these conditioners to create the same type of prepoo concoction.


----------



## bajandoc86

Just finished c-section no. 6. 3 more in the wings.

#obstetricanesthesia #emergencycall
#help #myfeethurt 

Currently GHEing under my scrub cap.


----------



## MileHighDiva

Finished:
-12 oz LRC Shake & Go, will top off the spray bottle with the liter back-up I have.  I guess the liter equals three back-ups.

Received:
-PR x 2 today

Waiting on:
-ST


----------



## MileHighDiva

bajandoc86 said:


> Just finished c-section no. 6. 3 more in the wings.
> 
> #obstetricanesthesia #emergencycall
> #help #myfeethurt
> 
> Currently GHEing under my scrub cap.


  Nine total? I know your patients appreciate you.  Anesthesia is scary! 

I'm proud of you and all the other Mocha Docs out there,


----------



## Saludable84

bajandoc86 said:


> Just finished c-section no. 6. 3 more in the wings.
> 
> #obstetricanesthesia #emergencycall
> #help #myfeethurt
> 
> Currently GHEing under my scrub cap.



Trust me, your the best doctor in the room right now.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

bajandoc86 said:


> *Currently GHEing under my scrub cap.*


@bajandoc86 
  Lawd...A PJ will do what she gotta do.  

Won't she?.....Thank for doing what you do.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Mornin' PJ's!

Hope all is well


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Finished up:
x1 Liter Cathy Howse UBH (will cut bottle open to see what I can scrape out) x2 Liter b/ups


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Used Vo5 Kiwi & Lime Clarifying Conditioner today to off-set WEN.

Still very unsure about the WEN effect - so I will be watching this product closely.  Don't want no set-backs.

It works like a dream tho'. 

And I see how/why folks get addicted to it.  I still couldn't make it my one & only.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Saludable84
What you doing?  

I am under the dryer with Cathy Howse - getting ready to Steam with Sarenzo Pumpkin.  Also burning a Cucumber & Mint Tart.

I still wish I coulda' gotten that Pumpkin B1G1 50%.  That was such a good deal and it's a really great product.

OT: My J.Monique shipped.  I hope she made the change I asked for.  Imma be good & salty if she didn't. *sucks teef*


----------



## Saludable84

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Saludable84
> What you doing?
> 
> I am under the dryer with Cathy Howse - getting ready to Steam with Sarenzo Pumpkin.  Also burning a Cucumber & Mint Tart.
> 
> I still wish I coulda' gotten that Pumpkin B1G1 50%.  That was such a good deal and it's a really great product.
> 
> OT: My J.Monique shipped.  I hope she made the change I asked for.  Imma be good & salty if she didn't. *sucks teef*



Running the streets


----------



## bajandoc86

I hope all of you lovely ladies are having a great weekend. 



MileHighDiva said:


> Nine total? I know your patients appreciate you.  Anesthesia is scary!
> 
> I'm proud of you and all the other Mocha Docs out there,



Yes, 9! I finished my last case at 3:30 this morning.  Aww thank you! #blackdocsrock



Saludable84 said:


> Trust me, your the best doctor in the room right now.


 



IDareT'sHair said:


> @bajandoc86
> Lawd...A PJ will do what she gotta do.
> 
> Won't she?.....Thank for doing what you do.



You know it! I wasn't about to let this call derail my hair plans.  I am here DCing at the moment and once I rinse and apply my LIs it's bedtime.

Btw....not sure that I like how ST Agave Nectar Conditioning Caramel feels on my hair. I topped my APB UCS/Blueberry Cheesecake DC mix with the caramel and my hair felt immediately less soft and silky. So I topped it with more UCS. Will give it a try as part of a prepoo and one more try as part of my DC. If I am not impressed I'll gift it to my friend. 

What do y'all think of ST Conditioning Caramel?

P.S. going strong on my no-buy. No urge to buy. If I can do this for 3 months straight and use up some things I will be very proud of myself.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

Black docs do rock @bajandoc86 ! I have two girls in my class that want to be doctors! Thank you for being an inspiration for "our" girls.


----------



## Eisani

Good afternoon dolls! I miss y'all, but I've been trying to stay deliverT and don't need the temptation  

I used up a Shea Moisture High Porosity hair masque (2 back ups) and a SSI green tea & ginseng cowash. I forgot how much my hair loves this cowash so I ordered more yesterday


----------



## Eisani

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> Black docs do rock @bajandoc86 ! I have two girls in my class that want to be doctors! Thank you for being an inspiration for "our" girls.


This! @bajandoc86 my baby is now a college sophomore and she wants to become an anesthesiologist. Thank you for representing us! Omg, I just realized my baby was in elementary school when I first joined and discovered Qhemet worked wonders for her hair. Now this girl is a diva in her own right and back to rocking her Afro puff


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> Black docs do rock @bajandoc86 ! I have two girls in my class that want to be doctors! Thank you for being an inspiration for "our" girls.


I should say two female students rather but the fact that these 9 year olds have this vision is astounding!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Eisani said:


> *Good afternoon dolls! I miss y'all, but I've been trying to stay deliverT and don't need the temptation*


@Eisani
Ain't no Delivert-ry for an OG PJ!.......

So...Come On Back Home.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

Ayurvedic herbs really strengthen this head. That APB ayurvedic mud mask did a job. I think instead of incorporating them frequently (like in my dcs, prepoos, etc.) I'm going to keep them for my henna sessions.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@bajandoc86
Beautiful Avi!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Used Up:
x1 Sarenzo Pumpkin (x2 b/ups)
x1 BoBeam (multiple b/ups)
x1 4oz Sweet A.lm.ond Oil (x1 b/up)
x1 V05 Kiwi Lime Clarifying Conditioner (multiple b/ups)


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

So the Tukka DC was meh...I used it on a small section and while it didn't wow me, it did make my hair soft. Glad I only paid $6 for it though.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> *Ayurvedic herbs really strengthen this head. That APB ayurvedic mud mask did a job. I think instead of incorporating them frequently (like in my dcs, prepoos, etc.) I'm going to keep them for my henna sessions.*


@NaturallyATLPCH 
I got a 4oz jar of this on a Swap.  Imma get an 8oz Jar V-Day Sale (based on your reviews).  I have still not tried it yet.

This No-Low Buy will force me to stay in my Stash.  #winning.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> *So the Tukka DC was meh...I used it on a small section and while it didn't wow me, it did make my hair soft. Glad I only paid $6 for it though.*


@NaturallyATLPCH
I gave/swapped most of that out.  I think I still have x1-x2 jars left?

 I thought I had x1 but think I found another one hiding in my Stash.

I went in hard on those joints because they were 6 bucks. (remember)

It's not bad, but I still say out of all the Chocolates I like PBN and Bekura's better.

Even BRB's Chocolate was 'better' IMO.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@bajandoc86
ST'icals Agave didn't look like something I'd be interested in, so I never picked that one up.

Plus, the folks that got them in the "Fall Bundle" didn't give it very good reviews in the ST'icals thread.


----------



## Saludable84

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> So the Tukka DC was meh...I used it on a small section and while it didn't wow me, it did make my hair soft. Glad I only paid $6 for it though.



I didnt think I would like it, but I think it worked ok because it had protein in it. The only other chocolate DC I was ever successful with was SD Mocha Silk. 

As you said, it didn't wow me, but my hair was soft and remained soft all week. I would pay full price for it either, but I won't feel bad using up these jars either.


----------



## Saludable84

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Saludable84
> What you doing?
> 
> I am under the dryer with Cathy Howse - getting ready to Steam with Sarenzo Pumpkin.  Also burning a Cucumber & Mint Tart.
> 
> I still wish I coulda' gotten that Pumpkin B1G1 50%.  That was such a good deal and it's a really great product.
> 
> OT: My J.Monique shipped.  I hope she made the change I asked for.  Imma be good & salty if she didn't. *sucks teef*



I washed yesterday. Still upset that NG Madder Root and Shea gave me good results. I might get a backup. Waiting for Renee to message me back. 

Hopefully Sarenzo has another hair sale next month. Hopefully that have a great sale next month, even though I don't need nann from them AND my closet smells like wax tarts on steroids. 

I'm guessing JuMo never called or emailed you back?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Saludable84
Nah...no response

But...if she sends the wrong thing Imma file a PP Dispute.

Glad NG's Madder Roots is Goodt.  I'll hafta' look at that.  

That's something of hers that I don't have in my Stash.

Them t.a.r.t.s are great!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Saludable84 said:


> I didnt think I would like it, but I think it worked ok because it had protein in it. *The only other chocolate DC I was ever successful with was SD Mocha Silk. *
> 
> As you said, it didn't wow me, but my hair was soft and remained soft all week. I would pay full price for it either, but I won't feel bad using up these jars either.


@Saludable84
Yep.  This was a good one too. 

Agreed.  Tukka was a decent DC'er.  Wouldn't pay full-price.  But it was okay.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Will lightly moisturize with SSI's Cranberry Cocktail


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@rileypak 
What's Up?  

I need somebody to talk to.  

So, tell me what's going on.  I want all the details.  How's your Hair doing?  What are you using & loving?  

All that kind of stuff.


----------



## rileypak

@IDareT'sHair 
I got you until my dryer stops in 40 minutes. Then I'm off and sinking into a hot tub with a Sarenzo bath bomb in it for a while 

Hair is doing nice. Still trying to get on track (had a little bit of roughness this past wash day). But it is well on its way to happy again.

Forever and always loving MHC Sophia's Hair Grease. Twists are shiny and springy 

Just transferred my APB Ayurvedic Hair Mist to a different spray bottle (the original wasn't working for some reason). Planning to use that moisturize with this week.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@rileypak 
Sounds good. 

What Sarenzo ba.th bo.mb are you using?


----------



## rileypak

@IDareT'sHair

Going to try the Cedarwood & Chamomile bath truffle. Hoping I like it. 
If I do, might have to email them to bring the natural ones back one sale so I can stock up


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> Going to try the Cedarwood & Chamomile bath truffle. Hoping I like it.
> *If I do, might have to email them to bring the natural ones back one sale so I can stock up*


@rileypak
And you know they will.

I asked them to bring back a Hair Product @shawnyblazes had mentioned Bamboo & African Wild Honey or something like that and they said they wouldn't be bringing it back.


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak
> And you know they will.
> 
> I asked them to bring back a Hair Product @shawnyblazes had mentioned Bamboo & African Wild Honey or something like that and *they said they wouldn't be bringing it back.*



That's terrible


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> *That's terrible*


@rileypak
It sounded really delicious and @shawnyblazes gave it really great reviews. 

Normally, when I've asked them to bring something back or relist something, they have always.

This was the 1st time they said: "no can do"  I wonder why?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@rileypak
It might have been Babbasu & Afri.can W.ild H.oney?

It's listed somewhere upthread.


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak
> It sounded really delicious and @shawnyblazes gave it really great reviews.
> 
> Normally, when I've asked them to bring something back or relist something, they have always.
> 
> This was the 1st time they said: "no can do"  I wonder why?



Maybe they can't source something that's in it anymore?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> *Maybe they can't source something that's in it anymore?*


@rileypak
That's what I was thinking. 

I still wanna try the Amla & Bamboo Conditioning Treatment they have listed in the Sales area for 6 bucks.

It sounds goodt.


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak
> That's what I was thinking.
> 
> I still wanna try that one product they have listed in the Exclusive Corner for 6 bucks.
> 
> It sounds goodt.



And what would that be?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> *And what would that be?*


@rileypak
Amla & Bamboo Conditioning Treatment.


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak
> Amla & Bamboo Conditioning Treatment.


----------



## rileypak

@IDareT'sHair
Changed my mind. Think I'm going to use the Lavender truffle instead.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> *Changed my mind. Think I'm going to use the Lavender truffle instead.*


@rileypak
That sounds very, very relaxing.

That would probably put me to sleep.


----------



## rileypak

@IDareT'sHair

I'm hoping it is


----------



## Aggie

Tonight I used up a jar of Bel Nouvo Coco Castor Hair Pudding and sealed with SSI Coriander Fig Balm. I had to pull out another moisturizer so I pulled out APB Moisturizing Crème in Cookie Dough - this right here is soooo delicious  Plus it feels so good on my hair too .


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> Used Up:
> x1 Sarenzo Pumpkin (x2 b/ups)
> x1 BoBeam (multiple b/ups)
> x1 4oz Sweet A.lm.ond Oil (x1 b/up)
> x1 V05 Kiwi Lime Clarifying Conditioner (multiple b/ups)


Whoa girl : @IDareT'sHair 

You used up a good amount of stuff right here. I need to catch you up


----------



## Aggie

Saludable84 said:


> Used up:
> NG Madder Root and Shea 16oz DC. No backups. Messaged Renee about the listing to start a cart


I sure hope Renee answers you soon @Saludable84. I need to go make a new cart just for this one. I don't think I need anything else from her at the moment.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Aggie said:


> *Whoa girl* :
> *You used up a good amount of stuff right here. I need to catch you up*


@Aggie
Yeah Gurl....You betta' come on and get on that "Use Me Up" tip!

Pull out everything that is 1/2, 1/3, 3/4ths gone and put them all together and start on those.


----------



## rileypak

@IDareT'sHair

Email sent to Sarenzo 
That bath truffle was wonderful


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> Yeah Gurl....You betta' come on and get on that "Use Me Up" tip!
> 
> Pull out everything that is 1/2, 1/3, 3/4ths gone and put them all together and start on those.



@IDareT'sHair 

I'm working on it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> *That bath truffle was wonderful*


@rileypak
I know it was indeed!


Aggie said:


> *I'm working on it.*


@Aggie
Goodt.  Keep working on it!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Saludable84
Pfft.

I see TMN has her Condition Me Softly (12oz) for ten bucks.

ETA: Can't tell if it's 8, 12 or 16oz?


----------



## Saludable84

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Saludable84
> Pfft.
> 
> I see TMN has her Condition Me Softly (12oz) for ten bucks.
> 
> ETA: Can't tell if it's 8, 12 or 16oz?



She's got to be trolling. I'm about to send her a rhetoric email like "it will be available 2/1 right?"


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Saludable84 said:


> *She's got to be trolling. I'm about to send her a rhetoric email like "it will be available 2/1 right?"*


@Saludable84 
And ask her about BHM too.  Let's see if you get an answer.


----------



## Saludable84

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Saludable84
> And ask her about BHM too.  Let's see if you get an answer.



I'll email her in the morning. I can't be bothered with her tonight.


----------



## Aggie

Morning Ladies! Enjoy your day today.


----------



## Aggie

@IDareT'sHair 

Google Chrome is working for me again thankfully. So much faster now.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Morning Ladies!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Aggie
Yep!  It's working fine.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Not sure, but might get J.Monique & Sarenzo today?  If not today...tomorrow.  

Both are enroute.


----------



## rileypak

Good morning everyone!


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Good Morning DIvas
I used SM manuka honey yesterday and that was just meh. I don't know why folks rave about it, the coconut fusion and super fruit are way better than this one. Glad I gave my backups to my sis. I hope I don't find any in the basement.


----------



## Beamodel

Purchased a Hot Head. 
This will be my second one. 

The first one I didn't like and gave it away (I prefer my Heat Therapy Wrap). Let's see if my feelings remain the same still.


----------



## Beamodel

My sarenzo wax tarts arrived today and they smell increduable.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> Good Morning DIvas
> I used SM manuka honey yesterday and that was just meh. I don't know why folks rave about it, the coconut fusion and super fruit are way better than this one. Glad I gave my backups to my sis. *I hope I don't find any in the basement.*


@curlyhersheygirl 
...............

Girl, that's all I got.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

IDareT'sHair said:


> *Not sure, but might get J.Monique & Sarenzo today?  If not today...tomorrow.
> 
> Both are enroute.*



Humphf.

I didn't get Nuffin'......


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Beamodel
They shole do!

I'm burning a Cucumber Melon one right now and I can smell it all over my house.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@rileypak @Saludable84 @Aggie
What's up?  What are you doing?


----------



## rileypak

@IDareT'sHair

Eating a salad and relaxing. How about you?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> *Eating a salad and relaxing. How about you?*


@rileypak
Baking some chicken, chillaxing and watching tv. 

Applied a little NW21 Creme & a couple swipes of Siamese Twist Raspberry Henna Hair Creme.


----------



## rileypak

@IDareT'sHair Still want another jar of Sweet P.otatoe Creme


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> *I** Still want another jar of Sweet Potatoe Creme *


@rileypak
IK!

I wonder what 'the deal' is? 

When I convo'ed her and she responded, she said she was going to list more items.  But that never happened. 

I told her folks on the Forum was looking for Sw.eet Potato.e Creme. 

She didn't say 'what' she was going to list, she just said she was going to list a few more items.  That was like when?  Around MLK Day?

Regardless of all the folks doing _"Sweet Potato this...Sweet Potato that"_ no one has been able to duplicate it.  It's all in the consistency of that Creme.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Beamodel
> They shole do!
> 
> I'm burning a Cucumber Melon one right now and I can smell it all over my house.



They are very potent. The scents of these wax tarts smell way better than the Creamy oils. I'm really into the pumpkin pancake and the toasted marshmallow creamy oils. 

I just purchased a 6 more wax tarts:
1 - Pink Concession 
1 - Vanilla Ice Cream & Funnel Cake
2 - Sweet Milk & Cookie
1 - Strawberry Buttercream Bread
1 - Pineapple Buttercream Cookie


----------



## Beamodel

@IDareT'sHair 
I'm currently burning Pink Vanilla Laundry. Oh my Gosh... it's incredible


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel said:


> *I'm currently burning Pink Vanilla Laundry. Oh my Gosh... it's incredible*


@Beamodel
I don't think I even saw that one?


----------



## rileypak

Beamodel said:


> @IDareT'sHair
> I'm currently burning Pink Vanilla Laundry. Oh my Gosh... it's incredible


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel said:


> They are very potent. The scents of these wax tarts smell way better than the Creamy oils. *I'm really into pumpkin pancake *and the toasted marshmallow creamy oils.


@Beamodel
This right here is Bae


----------



## Saludable84

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak @Saludable84 @Aggie
> What's up?  What are you doing?


Eating stew chicken. 

My scalp itches. I want to wash my hair.


----------



## rileypak

I couldn't resist t.arts!


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak @Saludable84 @Aggie
> What's up?  What are you doing?


Hey girlie. I was just checking in with Erica about my APB package. My package got damaged and I convo'ed her to let her know that. I will be calling the courier in the morning to confirm how many jars are actually damaged. Erica does not want me to send them back, she said she will just replace them once I give her the word on it's status. I love that woman.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Aggie said:


> Hey girlie. I was just checking in with Erica about my APB package. My package got damaged and I convo'ed her to let her know that. I will be calling the courier in the morning to confirm how many jars are actually damaged. Erica does not want me to send them back, *she said she will just replace them once I give her the word on it's status. I love that woman.*


@Aggie
IKR? 

Good People


----------



## Aggie

Seriously though, I really wanted my APB package so badly because my Not Easily Broken DCs were in there and I am eager to use that one again.


----------



## Aggie

I finally pulled out my APB Moisturizing Hair Creme and the Moisturizing Hair and Body Butta and  them both...a lot! I did not know her butta was gonna be that good. It has a very rich and thick texture that melts in my hands and smooths over my body nicely.

I may have to look into those body lotions now. Crap! Just when I was thinking I was about to pull back the reins on the amount of products I will be buying. Now look at me, looking to add to the humongous stash


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> IKR?
> 
> Good People


 She sure is @IDareT'sHair


----------



## Saludable84

Finally picked up my packages. They complained about my kettlebell 80 million times because it was so heavy. No wonder they fake delivered it. 

But my ST stash. I'm officially ashamed. I think I have more than target


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Saludable84 said:


> *But my ST stash. I'm officially ashamed. I think I have more than target*


@Saludable84
Word.  I know you do!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Saludable84
Oh...That girl was able to change her a.u.t.o.s.h.i.p to Fig.

So, for the Spring I will be trying Fig.  But it won't ship until March.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Aggie said:


> I finally pulled out my APB Moisturizing Hair Creme and the *Moisturizing Hair and Body Butta and  them both...a lot!* I did not know her butta was gonna be that good.


@Aggie
I agree.  This is very nice.  Although I've never tried it on my body.


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> I agree.  This is very nice.  Although I've never tried it on my body.



@IDareT'sHair 

It's great on the body but if you don't like it so heavy, you can mix in a little lotion then spread it over your body that way, especially your feet .


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Aggie said:


> *It's great on the body but if you don't like it so heavy, you can mix in a little lotion then spread it over your body that way, especially your feet .*


@Aggie
Oh, I'm sure it makes a wonderful bo.dy b.utt.er! 

Especially this time of year here where it is and dry.


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> Oh, I'm sure it makes a wonderful bo.dy b.utt.er!
> 
> *Especially this time of year here where it is* and dry.


Yes absolutely.


----------



## Saludable84

Morning Everyone!


----------



## Saludable84

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Saludable84
> Oh...That girl was able to change her a.u.t.o.s.h.i.p to Fig.
> 
> So, for the Spring I will be trying Fig.  But it won't ship until March.



Nice! March isn't that far away. And they ship quick. That liter will be here before you know it.


----------



## rileypak

Good morning everyone!!!

Wishing all of you a good day


----------



## Aggie

Morning lovely ladies. Enjoy your day!


----------



## divachyk

Morning! We returned home yesterday. Dh is tired and weak. This was a rough visit. 

I quickly cowashed with Mielle Organics last night because my hair was beyond dry. It might be a keeper. 

Honeys Handmade Knot Going Bananas as a leave in on wet hair made my curls pop. I was tempted to wash and go but was afraid it would turn into a wash and no before work this morning.


----------



## CeeLex33

Good Morning Ladies,
Been going through some things, but hopefully- will get back to normal soon. 

To keep it hair related- used up: 
SSI Honey Moisture Conditioner- no back ups, nice but my hair likes SSI Sugar Peach better  
V05 Passionfruit Shampoo and Conditioner- 2 back ups 
Shea Moisture Deep Treatment Mask Conditioner- 1 back up 
Sarenzo Avocado and Honey Leave in Conditioner- no back ups, will def repurchase at some point 

Close to using up Honey Handmade's Vanilla Whipped Shea Butter- nope, never again will repurchase from her due to poor customer service


----------



## Aggie

CeeLex33 said:


> Good Morning Ladies,
> Been going through some things, but hopefully- will get back to normal soon.
> 
> To keep it hair related- used up:
> SSI Honey Moisture Conditioner- no back ups, nice but my hair likes SSI Sugar Peach better
> V05 Passionfruit Shampoo and Conditioner- 2 back ups
> Shea Moisture Deep Treatment Mask Conditioner- 1 back up
> Sarenzo Avocado and Honey Leave in Conditioner- no back ups, will def repurchase at some point
> 
> Close to using up Honey Handmade's Vanilla Whipped Shea Butter- nope, never again will repurchase from her due to poor customer service


@CeeLex33

I pray everything works out for you.


----------



## divachyk

Aggie said:


> @CeeLex33
> 
> I pray everything works for you.



+1 - prayers sent your way @CeeLex33


----------



## rileypak

@CeeLex33


----------



## Saludable84

Praying for you @CeeLex33


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Miss you @CeeLex33  Im just a text away.


----------



## MileHighDiva

Received tracking from ST today. When it arrives, I'll only be waiting on HV.

@CeeLex33  for you!


----------



## CeeLex33

Thanks so much for the words of encouragement Ladies


----------



## Saludable84

Got my TMN, Sarenzo and Bee Mine today. 

That Moisture Cream got me screaming it better not be good! 

But let's talk about Sarenzo. You can smell through the shipping bag. Them tarts are banging. The tart oil is banging. Those random creamy oils are banging. But there is this one scent, Violet Lime something...

And here is an only priority box some items that don't have a place are being stored:


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Saludable84
Gurl.....  You and that Eye Candy!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@CeeLex33 
  Thinking of You.  

Wondered where you were?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@divachyk
I hope you both get some rest.  And a chance to take it easy a bit before your next road trip.

That has got to be taking a major toll on both of you. Mentally, Emotionally and Physically.  It's got to be draining.

Try to keep a positive outlook on things.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My Sarenzo arrived today.  Errthang looks/smells delicious. 

x10 H.o.m.e. Fr.agranc.e Oils and x1 jar of Pumpkin DC'er.


----------



## Aggie

I'm having a lot of issues with my package from Bulk Apothecary. My oils are damaged and it looks like it is short 2 bottles of oils as well. I can't even be bothered,. I won't be ordering from them again. I think I'll just order from Piping Rocks moving forward.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Aggie said:


> *I'm having a lot of issues with my package from Bulk Apothecary. My oils are damaged and it looks like it is short 2 bottles of oils as well. I can't even be bothered,. I won't be ordering from them again. I think I'll just order from Piping Rocks moving forward.*


@Aggie
That's terrible.  I'd file a PP Dispute on them that the package arrived damaged.


----------



## MileHighDiva

Aggie said:


> I think I'll just order from Piping Rocks moving forward.


The EO's I've ordered from PR have been packaged well.


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> That's terrible.  I'd file a PP Dispute on them that the package arrived damaged.



@IDareT'sHair 
I know I should, but truth be told, I am so tired, I just want the oils they're sending and I'll be done with them. I honestly don'y have the energy nor the patience to deal with this . Piping Rock, here I come.


----------



## Aggie

MileHighDiva said:


> The EO's I've ordered from PR have been packaged well.


Yeah, I hear their products are awesome so I'll stick with them for sure


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Hey divas
My DevaCurl order arrived and I got shipping notice from sarenzo. I can't wait to get those tarts and see what y'all be raving about.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl 
I didn't know you bought some t.a.r.t.s? 

What scents did you get?


----------



## divachyk

Ordered 3x NW21 from HOB


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> I didn't know you bought some t.a.r.t.s?
> 
> What scents did you get?


@IDareT'sHair 
Pink concession
Pink sugar milk
Pink peppermint
Sweet milk and cookies
Fairy zucchini bread


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Used Up:
x1 Creamy Oil (multiple b/ups)
x1 NW 21 Creme (multiple b/ups)


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl
Nice List of T.a.r.t.s....


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I just asked Sarenzo to re-install the "Scent Library" I thought the Scent Library was very helpful.


----------



## rileypak

Good morning! Hope everyone has a good day...

I'm a little sick thanks to the ever changing weather around my way


----------



## Saludable84

IDareT'sHair said:


> I just asked Sarenzo to re-install the "Scent Library" I thought the Scent Library was very helpful.



It is. 

You only get the smell description once you purchase. And I only see it in tarts. You really take a chance. 

I got strawberry zucchini and it smells really good but the name wouldn't make you think so. I got pink sugar milk which smells nice and soft, but it's extremely subtle and, well, regular. Had I seen both descriptions, I probably would not have purchased the pink sugar milk.


----------



## Saludable84

Morning! 

@rileypak ive been tired thanks to the rain and temperature change. I feel better rested today, but even with the same amount of rest, the rain just takes something out of me.


----------



## Aggie

Morning pretty ladies. Have a blessed day.


----------



## Eisani

@divachyk I'm definitely praying for you and your hubby.

THIS is why I didn't want to come back up in here too regularly. Yall got me on Sarenzo looking at these blasted tarts like I need more of anything . What's with all these zucchini bread scents though? Eh, I may be safe lol.

IDK if I shared here or not, but I had just under 3" cut off to get rid of some blonde that I had remaining in my hair. I also think I'm officially happy with maintaining somewhere between BSL and MBL. Anything more is a hassle that I simply don't have the time for. My fingers are kind of itchy this morning, but I'm not seeing anything I have to have.


----------



## rileypak

Saludable84 said:


> @rileypak ive been tired thanks to the rain and temperature change. I feel better rested today, but even with the same amount of rest, the rain just takes something out of me.



We've been swinging between 40s and 80s and I'm sick of it 
I need the weather to pick a season and stick with it for now


----------



## divachyk

Eisani said:


> @divachyk I'm definitely praying for you and your hubby.
> 
> THIS is why I didn't want to come back up in here too regularly. Yall got me on Sarenzo looking at these blasted tarts like I need more of anything . What's with all these zucchini bread scents though? Eh, I may be safe lol.
> 
> IDK if I shared here or not, but I had just under 3" cut off to get rid of some blonde that I had remaining in my hair. *I also think I'm officially happy with maintaining somewhere between BSL and MBL. Anything more is a hassle that I simply don't have the time for. *My fingers are kind of itchy this morning, but I'm not seeing anything I have to have.



Thank you and thank you all for the prayers. It's been a journey but you all have kept me lifted which indirectly keeps him lifted.

Since going natural, long hair is not a concern. BSL - MBL would be fine with me too. I just want enough hair to style. I plan to keep it in the curly state so maybe that's why length isn't a concern like it was when I had relaxed hair.


----------



## Beamodel

My New Hot Head arrived today


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Saludable84
They said the Scent Description is now listed below.  I guess I didn't scroll down far enough.

OT: Steaming tonight with W.E.N. P.o.m.egranate Re-Moist Conditioner


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@rileypak 
Used Mission:Condition Caramel Treatment today!....


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak
> Used Mission:Condition Caramel Treatment today!....





I miss her products. Still holding on to my two jars of HempAde


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> *I miss her products. Still holding on to my two jars of HempAde*


@rileypak
So Do I.

I have a jar (or maybe a half-jar) of HempAde left.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Used Up:
x1 As I Am Coconut Cowash (several b/ups)
x1 12oz HQS Peppermint (no b/ups)
x1 4oz APB Smoothing (no b/ups)


----------



## Aggie

My courier just sent a delivery note for my oils from Bulk Apothecary

My packages from APB is here and so is the package with my wigs in it from Samsbeauty.com


----------



## Aggie

*Oh I also got a shipping notification from:*

-Banyan Botanicals for my x1 Hibiscus powder and x2 Bhringraj powders
-J. Monique's Natural

I already got another shipping note from APB for the Not Easily Broken Deep Conditioner that was damaged .


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Aggie
Cool!

You'll have alot of nice packages to open.


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> Cool!
> 
> You'll have alot of nice packages to open.



@IDareT'sHair 

 and I can't wait to open them, especially my package with the wigs in it.


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> Used Up:
> x1 As I Am Coconut Cowash (several b/ups)
> *x1 12oz HQS Peppermint (no b/ups)*
> x1 4oz APB Smoothing (no b/ups)




@IDareT'sHair

I had bought the sample size of the bolded and loved it a lot . So sad  that I can't get it anymore because this is a merchant that I placed on my No-buy list.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Aggie
I've had that jar of Peppermint in my Stash 4-eva. 

Can't beweave I finally used it (and used it up).

It is my understanding, she is getting things all straightened out.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Used up the following this wash day.
8oz True LI ( no backup. Not a repurchase)
8oz naturally smitten curl delight mist (no backup, not a repurchase)


----------



## Saludable84

Morning All!


----------



## Saludable84

Aggie said:


> @IDareT'sHair
> 
> I had bought the sample size of the bolded and loved it a lot . So sad  that I can't get it anymore because this is a merchant that I placed on my No-buy list.



I still have two. Still refuse to open them. I should move her stuff to the fridge because it's been on the floor for a while.


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> I've had that jar of Peppermint in my Stash 4-eva.
> 
> Can't beweave I finally used it (and used it up).
> 
> It is my understanding, she is getting things all straightened out.


@IDareT'sHair 

Well I'm not sure about the straightening out yet because I still haven't gotten the 2 packages she promised she would send. I won't believe it until she sends them.


----------



## rileypak

Good morning!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@rileypak

Hey Ladybug!.....

*Burning Eucalyptus & Berries


----------



## rileypak

@IDareT'sHair


How are you liking that one? I've got P.ink S.ugar M.ilk in the burner at the moment


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@rileypak
Mighty Fine.

I want the St.re.ss Reli.ef, Sin.us Rel.ief and the P.epp.erm.in.t Relief when we 'break' for BHM. 

Totally OT:  I think I may return to NW Spritz x1 per day next week.....


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Aggie said:


> *because I still haven't gotten the 2 packages she promised she would send. I won't believe it until she sends them.*


@Aggie


----------



## Aggie

Saludable84 said:


> I still have two. Still refuse to open them. I should move her stuff to the fridge because it's been on the floor for a while.


Just curious @Saludable84 

Any reason why you refuse to open your HQS products? Because you know, I'll gldadly take them off your hands


----------



## Saludable84

Aggie said:


> Just curious @Saludable84
> 
> Any reason why you refuse to open your HQS products? Because you know, I'll gldadly take them off your hands



Because until she gets herself back together, I may never repurchase again. So, the slower the better. I have 2. I should be ok


----------



## Saludable84

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak
> Mighty Fine.
> 
> I want the St.re.ss Reli.ef, Sin.us Rel.ief and the P.epp.erm.in.t Relief when we 'break' for BHM.
> 
> Totally OT:  *I think I may return to NW Spritz x1 per day next week.*....


I've been ok so far, but it seems every 3 weeks I definitely need to exfoliate AND clarify my scalp.


----------



## Aggie

Saludable84 said:


> Because until she gets herself back together, I may never repurchase again. So, the slower the better. I have 2. I should be ok


Okay gotcha!


----------



## Aggie

Saludable84 said:


> I've been ok so far, but it seems every 3 weeks I definitely need to exfoliate AND clarify my scalp.


My scalp is starting to feel like it needs to be exfoliated as well. In fact, I was saying that to myself early this morning when I got up


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie


@IDareT'sHair

I know right! She has got to be kidding to be takin' this long - almost 3 months to send those products plus no sign of them coming at all  Smh!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Aggie
My J.Monique came today and of course it was wrong. 

She didn't make the switch like I asked her.

I know she's busy and in school etc....but she really needs to work on her CS.

Glad I have a 16oz b/up of Dead Sea Mud Mask.  I had forgotten I ordered that.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Saludable84 said:


> *I've been ok so far, but it seems every 3 weeks I definitely need to exfoliate AND clarify my scalp.*


@Saludable84
If I decide to do this, I will be careful with alladat as well as what I try to use with it.  

Whatever I was using was not playing well with it.


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> My J.Monique came today and of course it was wrong.
> 
> She didn't make the switch like I asked her.
> 
> I know she's busy and in school etc....but she really needs to work on her CS.
> 
> Glad I have a 16oz b/up of Dead Sea Mud Mask.  I had forgotten I ordered that.



@IDareT'sHair 

What??? Sucks Teef!  

Why can't these vendors get the customer service part of their business off the ground?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Aggie said:


> *What??? Sucks Teef!
> Why can't these vendors get the customer service part of their business off the ground?*


@Aggie
I filed a PP.  That's the only way I can get her to respond.


----------



## Aggie

I picked up my APB package today and it appear as though the mailman may have been a little rough with my package. The top on the Not easily Broken Conditioner was just that, broken...literally - no pun intended. 

I ordered it in the Pumpkin Marshmallow but because I have a diffuser burning with some Pumpkin Patch fragrant oil in it, I can not smell it in the conditioner at all . 

This stuff is pretty strong too and smells amazing. I got the fragrant oil from New Directions Aromatics.


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> I filed a PP.  That's the only way I can get her to respond.


@IDareT'sHair 

It's sad that we have to go to such drastic measures to get what we want . I don't enjoy doing that but I know I have to sometimes.


----------



## Aggie

@IDareT'sHair

Come to think of it, I'm still waiting on my J. Monique's package to get here too


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Aggie
Yeah.  You got a couple of the Dead Sea Masks.  What else did you get?

I told her last time, she needs to improve her CS skills......

Speaking of which @Saludable84  Did TMN ever answer your email?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

IDareT'sHair said:


> *Speaking of which* @Saludable84 *Did TMN ever answer your email?*



@Saludable84


----------



## Saludable84

I was creeping in Jan 2017 WDYB and I don't remember having passes. Y'all had me almost about to hit paynah with the excuse of a pass  

And it would have a day pass. Not a product pass


----------



## Saludable84

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Saludable84





Now you know!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Saludable84 said:


> *I was creeping in Jan 2017 WDYB and I don't remember having passes. Y'all had me almost about to hit paynah with the excuse of a pass
> 
> And it would have a day pass. Not a product pass*


@Saludable84
There are No Passes/Zero on Hurr 'prods' unless it is such a good offer you simply just cannot refuse or you are completely, totally out of a Staple (HG) and/or a Duplicate of said staple (hg). 

We will be breaking anyway on 02/01 for BHM.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Saludable84 said:


> *Now you know!*


@Saludable84 
I know.  I "got jokes" right?....


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> Yeah.  You got a couple of the Dead Sea Masks.  What else did you get?
> 
> I told her last time, she needs to improve her CS skills......
> 
> Speaking of which @Saludable84  Did TMN ever answer your email?


@IDareT'sHair

I got x2 of the 16 oz jars of the Dead Sea Mud and a 16 oz jar of the Lemongrass Hair Butter.

ETA: 

I agree about J. Monique working on her CS


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Aggie
I really hate to keep doing that to her (my 2nd time) but I called her x2 (maybe even x3 times) and emailed her I know a good x5-x6 times and no answer.


----------



## Aggie

Saludable84 said:


> I was creeping in Jan 2017 WDYB and I don't remember having passes. Y'all had me almost about to hit paynah with the excuse of a pass
> 
> *And it would have a day pass. Not a product pass*


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> I really hate to keep doing that to her (my 2nd time) but I called her x2 (maybe even x3 times) and emailed her I know a good x5-x6 times and no answer.


@IDareT'sHair 

Oh no! This is totally unacceptable...seriously!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Aggie @Saludable84 @rileypak
When I email Sarenzo, they answer right back. 

Even ST'icals, APB and a few others.

HV may take a little longer but they still always holler back.

I consider TMN and J.Monique too new for them to be doing that mess.

And I've spent a grip with boff of them non-responding, poor CS skill havin' folks.  I expect immediate responses from both of them.

As far as having turrible CS - TMN & J.Monique are tied.  And Honey Handmades is a close 3rd.


----------



## rileypak

I agree. Terrible CS is infuriating


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> *I agree. Terrible CS is infuriating*


@rileypak
It's totally unacceptable on so many levels.

I normally don't run into too many problems (for the amount of stuff I buy), but there are a few really 'bad players' out there.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@rileypak
So you still haven't used the CRN L-I's yet?  I am waiting on you and @shawnyblazes to leave a review.


----------



## Aggie

I am so sleepy. 

I think I'm gonna hit the sack now ladies


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Aggie 
Tryna' decide what Imma DC with on Saturday.  What are you using these days?

I pulled out several 'new' things to start on.  Inashi Mango Restorative, Jakeala Dope and I have W.E.N. Re-Moist (4oz) open already.  

Also bask Cacao Bark is open (and almost finished).

I should be finishing up several things this weekend too.


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> Tryna' decide what Imma DC with on Saturday.  What are you using these days?
> 
> I pulled out several 'new' things to start on.  Inashi Mango Restorative, Jakeala Dope and I have W.E.N. Re-Moist (4oz) open already.
> 
> Also bask Cacao Bark is open (and almost finished).
> 
> I should be finishing up several things this weekend too.



I had to answer this one. I am pretty much diggin' my APB stash right now. I need to go pull out my Jakeala stuff too and use those up since I wasn't planning on adding them back to my repurchase merchants list.


----------



## Aggie

Oh and @IDareT'sHair 

I may need to take out my Bask & Bloom Brahmi DC too. Wow, now I don't know which one I wanna use


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Aggie said:


> I had to answer this one. I am pretty much diggin' my APB stash right now. *I need to go pull out my Jakeala stuff too and use those up since I wasn't planning on adding them back to my repurchase merchants list.*


@Aggie 
Oh No!  

I didn't know you had written them off your list?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Aggie said:


> *Oh and I may need to take out my Bask & Bloom Brahmi DC too. Wow, now I don't know which one I wanna use *


@Aggie
Love this Stuff! 

I may not talk about it much, but it is definitely an HG/Staple.

I also want to dig into: J.Monique's - Triple Seaweed, Burdock, Hibiscus, Coffee, Charcoal and some of the others.


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> Oh No!
> 
> I didn't know you had written them off your list?


@IDareT'sHair 

Yeah, I am not really that impressed with the products I've used so far - the chocolate butta and the Honey Hair Thang so far. I still have to use the Dope and a couple others I think I have. I would have to check it but I'll do that maybe tomorrow or Saturday.


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> Love this Stuff!
> 
> I may not talk about it much, but it is definitely an HG/Staple.
> 
> *I also want to dig into: J.Monique's - Triple Seaweed, Burdock, Hibiscus, Coffee, Charcoal and some of the others*.


@IDareT'sHair 


Me too on the J. Monique's stuff. I am looking forward to getting my hands into those. They are relatively new to my stash so I don't want to use them just yet - just the Dead Sea Mud for now. I prefer to use up some of my older products in my stash first.


----------



## Aggie

Okay I think the Brahmi DC is next and I'll alternate it with my APB stash that I've already started using.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Aggie said:


> *Me too on the J. Monique's stuff. I am looking forward to getting my hands into those. They are relatively new to my stash so I don't want to use them just yet - just the Dead Sea Mud for now. I prefer to use up some of my older products in my stash first*.


@Aggie 
IKR? 

It's going to take me a minute to get around to these.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak
> So you still haven't used the CRN L-I's yet?  I am waiting on you and @shawnyblazes to leave a review.


I used them on my braided hair which isn't a good indicator because my hair braided it moisturizes easier because the hair is contained.

 I will say I use the honey one on baby J, underneath his styler and lawd, his curls were so much more moist.  I will pick up another set when I catch them. @IDareT'sHair


----------



## IDareT'sHair

shawnyblazes said:


> *I will pick up another set when I catch them.*


@shawnyblazes
This is what I wanted to hear!

BabyJ keep dem Curls on skrait Popped & Locked!....


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

IDareT'sHair said:


> @shawnyblazes
> This is what I wanted to hear!
> 
> BabyJ keep dem Curls on skrait Popped & Locked!....



I used Miss Jessies multicultural styler on him yesterday and whew.  I had to stop and take another look at his head. Shiny, plump and soft. The only thing is the hold is light, so when he wakes up, he looks like Al Sharpton @IDareT'sHair


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl
Did DD say anything about C&C's Cotton Candy Clouds?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

shawnyblazes said:


> *The only thing is the hold is light, so when he wakes up, he looks like Al Sharpton *


@shawnyblazes
I was good with errthang you said until this
  and


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> Did DD say anything about C&C's Cotton Candy Clouds?


@IDareT'sHair 
She loves it. She said it absorbs so well without feeling greasy. I'll try it Saturday. It smells delish too.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @shawnyblazes
> I was good with errthang you said until this
> and


@IDareT'sHair 
That made me holla lol


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *She loves it. She said it absorbs so well without feeling greasy.* I'll try it Saturday. It smells delish too.


@curlyhersheygirl 
It is goodt.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *That made me holla lol*


@curlyhersheygirl
[email protected] KNOW she was wrong for that.

I was reading along really enjoying what I was reading......

Until I got to that  

That completely ruined it for me.

Too many thangs was running through my mind tryna' envision that look.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

@IDareT'sHair 
Me too lol.
I was thinking big Al or small Al


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

@IDareT'sHair  Im gonna get a picture in the morning for you, LOL


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *Me too lol.
> I was thinking big Al or small Al*


@curlyhersheygirl @shawnyblazes
Me Too!

And then I started thankin' 'bout slicked down hurr or California lookin' Curls.

She had my head all messed up with that one.

I was thinkin' way too many thangs.....and trust me none of it was cute.

*I needed that laff*...


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Heres a mini one.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

@shawnyblazes 
He's so cute I can eat him up.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

curlyhersheygirl said:


> @shawnyblazes
> He's so cute I can eat him up.



He's learned the word No, and he will shake his finger.  smh. Thank you.   Everyone loves that little boy. @curlyhersheygirl


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

@shawnyblazes 
He's absolutely precious. They grow up so fast.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@shawnyblazes
Callin' that poor baby Al Sharpton. 

I.just.can't.with.you.

Gurl...he is 1.  Give him his props!  He can say "No" all day long.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

IDareT'sHair said:


> @shawnyblazes
> Callin' that poor baby Al Sharpton.
> 
> I.just.can't.with.you.
> 
> Gurl...he is 1.  Give him his* props*!




@IDareT'sHair


----------



## IDareT'sHair

shawnyblazes said:


>


@shawnyblazes
1.

That's the Big one.

He is 1.

So Yeah...He gets mad props from me.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Saturday I'll probably finish up:
Sarenzo Clay Wash (swapped my b/up) 
Curl Junkie's Smoothing Lotion (I think I have a b/up)
SSI's Cranberry Cocktail (b/up?)
Cathy Howse UBH (x2 b/ups)


----------



## rileypak

@IDareT'sHair
I haven't used the set yet. Want to get my hair back to its normal self so I can give the set a fair assessment.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@rileypak
Can't wait to hear what you think of it.


----------



## rileypak

@shawnyblazes
He is just too cute


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl
I'm excited to steadily be using up stuff in my Stash.

It looks promising like I might put a nice sized dent in this madness in 2017.

I know I have a long, long, long way to go tho'.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl @rileypak
I pulled out: NurCreations Avocado & Green Tea to get to soon, too.

This one and Inashi Mango Restorative are next up.  And both are 'new' to me.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

@IDareT'sHair 
I'll take a dent. I made a huge box to send to my mom and aunt. That combined with what I gave my sis makes my stash look a lot better.

The plan is to get the upstairs stash under control so I can get to the basement. Not sure when that will happen but that's the plan.
I think we'll see major improvements once we stay in our stash


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl @rileypak
> I pulled out: NurCreations Avocado & Green Tea to get to soon, too.
> 
> This one and Inashi Mango Restorative are next up.  And both are 'new' to me.


@IDareT'sHair 
I keep pulling that out and putting it back. I look forward to your review.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *The plan is to get the upstairs stash under control *so I can get to the basement. Not sure when that will happen but that's the plan.  I think we'll see major improvements once we stay in our stash


@curlyhersheygirl
Oh Lawd...No!.....

Gurl don't be tryna' 'sneak' that in.

Tell Me there is NOT an Upstairs Stash too! 

SweetBabyJeezusMaryandJoseph

There can't be!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *I keep pulling that out and putting it back. I look forward to your review.*


@curlyhersheygirl
It's sitting in the Cue.  @shawnyblazes said it stanks.

Not sure when I'll get to it?  But it will be soon.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl @rileypak @shawnyblazes
Oh and I pulled out a 1/2 jar of BRB's Pumpkin Hair Whip I've been saving.  

Imma use that up too.  I think I have a b/up or two of this one, but it's a lighter color.

The 1/2 jar is the original.

OT: I shole wish I had another bottle of "the original" Pumpkin Puree.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> Oh Lawd...No!.....
> 
> Gurl don't be tryna' 'sneak' that in.
> 
> Tell Me there is NOT an Upstairs Stash too!
> 
> SweetBabyJeezusMaryandJoseph
> 
> There can't be!


@IDareT'sHair 
I thought you understood the basement was the overflow. I have my regular stash upstairs in my closet and crates somewhat organized.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

@IDareT'sHair 
I'm sad I never got to try the original. I think I missed it when it first debuted because she had it as a seasonal product.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *I thought you understood the basement was the overflow. I have my regular stash upstairs in my closet and crates somewhat organized.*


@curlyhersheygirl 
Gurl Hush....talmbout some overflow.

The Overflow, the Unda' flow and the Hus.tle & F.low.

It's serious down there.

Talmbout _"you thought I understood"._

Yeah...I understood some thangs after seeing that all right, but the "Overflow" was not one of them.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

@IDareT'sHair 
Now you understand why DH challenged me to buy less


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl @rileypak
> I pulled out: NurCreations Avocado & Green Tea to get to soon, too.
> 
> This one and Inashi Mango Restorative are next up.  And both are 'new' to me.



I have a few almost empties that I plan to just mix together next week (APB, Silk Dreams, and Soultanicals I think...)


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> Gurl Hush....talmbout some overflow.
> 
> The Overflow, the Unda' flow and the Hus.tle & F.low.
> 
> It's serious down there.
> 
> Talmbout _"you thought I understood"._
> 
> Yeah...I understood some thangs after seeing that all right, but the "Overflow" was not one of them.


@IDareT'sHair 

You on fire tonight


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *I'm sad I never got to try the original. I think I missed it when it first debuted because she had it as a seasonal product.*


@curlyhersheygirl
She messed her line up with all them shenanigans and reformulations.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> She messed her line up with all them shenanigans and reformulations.


@IDareT'sHair 
Yeah she did. Turned me all the way off


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *You on fire tonight*


@curlyhersheygirl
You "thought I understood" *still cacklin' on that one*

What I did understand I was traumatized and in need of professional help and an eye transplant

You and @shawnyblazes got me tonight.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *Yeah she did. Turned me all the way off*


@curlyhersheygirl
Me Too!

I'm just glad @rileypak stopped me from buying that reformulated Pumpkin Puree when she convo'ed me and told me there wasn't nar-ay a drop of Pumpkin in the Pumpkin.

I convo'ed BRB and requested a refund due to reformulation and she tried to tell me it was the same.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

@IDareT'sHair 
Sorry I traumatized you but now you have the full picture of what's going on here.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> Me Too!
> 
> I'm just glad @rileypak stopped me from buying that reformulated Pumpkin Puree when she convo'ed me and told me there wasn't nar-ay a drop of Pumpkin in the Pumpkin.
> 
> I convo'ed BRB and requested a refund due to reformulation and she tried to tell me it was the same.


@IDareT'sHair 
Yeah she almost got me too.
What was the final verdict on DB's pumpkin? Did that get reformulated too?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> Sorry I traumatized you but* now you have the full picture of what's going on here.*


@curlyhersheygirl 
Yup.  And it was TMI......


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> Yup.  And it was TMI......


@IDareT'sHair 
Lol Sorry sis


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *What was the final verdict on DB's pumpkin? Did that get reformulated too?*


@curlyhersheygirl
I don't remember?

But I do know that Sarenzo's Pumpkin DC'er is the business....


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl 
We gone boff do better this year.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> I don't remember?
> 
> But I do know that Sarenzo's Pumpkin DC'er is the business....


@IDareT'sHair 
Good to know


----------



## rileypak

curlyhersheygirl said:


> What was the final verdict on DB's pumpkin? Did that get reformulated too?



If I'm not mistaken, I think @Saludable84 said she responded with it really was a label issue...


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> We gone boff do better this year.


@IDareT'sHair 
Yup and we're already off to a great start.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl
I'm so glad I did not see the Upstairs Stash.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

rileypak said:


> If I'm not mistaken, I think @Saludable84 said she responded with it really was a label issue...


@IDareT'sHair 
OK great


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> *If I'm not mistaken, I think said she responded with it really was a label issue...*


@rileypak @curlyhersheygirl 
Now I do remember this.

Wonder if it's true.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> I'm so glad I did not see the Upstairs Stash.


@IDareT'sHair 
Yeah that would've been bad


----------



## rileypak

G'night ladies 

I'm getting off before the other side of the thread have me spending money I don't need to


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak @curlyhersheygirl
> Now I do remember this.
> 
> Wonder if it's true.


@IDareT'sHair 
I'll wait to hear if there's a difference in performance. I wasn't planning on repurchasing anytime soon.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *Yup and we're already off to a great start.*


@curlyhersheygirl
You'll feel better after you get that box together for your Mom and Auntie.

I sent another member a box of stuff.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *I wasn't planning on repurchasing anytime soon.*


@curlyhersheygirl
Me either. 
Especially not with Sarenzo's Pumpkin now in the pitcha'.

Also, I may still have x1 or x2 16oz jars of DB Pumpkin- when we were all over that deal on CM.

ET: And I have a couple 8oz jars of APB's Pumpkin.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *Yeah that would've been bad *


@curlyhersheygirl
I wouldn't have been able to take x2


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> *I'm getting off before the other side of the thread have me spending money I don't need to *


@rileypak
You need to stay on to test your r.e.s.i.s.t.a.n.c.e.....

Nite


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Happy Weekend Ladies!


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

@IDareT'sHair


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@shawnyblazes
Awww!  

Don't start messin' with me this mornin'.

Leave Curly-Pop alone

#1


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

IDareT'sHair said:


> @shawnyblazes
> Awww!
> 
> Don't start messin' with me this mornin'.
> 
> Leave Curly-Pop alone
> 
> #1


 Lololol


----------



## IDareT'sHair

shawnyblazes said:


> *Lololol*


@shawnyblazes
He's 1 

So you betta' leave him alone.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

IDareT'sHair said:


> @shawnyblazes
> He's 1
> 
> So you betta' leave him alone.


This boy slept for 30 minutes. Weve been up since 5 am. He about to be tossed in the tub. Usually a good lavender rub will knock him out.  He lucky him so cute.


----------



## rileypak

@shawnyblazes

That smile


----------



## IDareT'sHair

shawnyblazes said:


> This boy slept for 30 minutes. Weve been up since 5 am. He about to be tossed in the tub. Usually a good lavender rub will knock him out.  *He lucky him so cute.*


@shawnyblazes


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Ok. I got him dressed. I think a car ride will knock him out while I run errands.  His hair is compliments of NG banana prepoo which he threw on the floor and prompted this grin and Miss Jessies Multicultral curls styler.  @IDareT'sHair


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@shawnyblazes
All I see is Waves & Curls Waves & Curls Waves & Curls Poppin' & Lockin'

And a Beautiful Smile!  #1


----------



## Saludable84

@shawnyblazes i want to bite his little cheeks. 

Gorgeous!


----------



## Aggie

shawnyblazes said:


> Heres a mini one.


@shawnyblazes 

He is super adorable.


----------



## Aggie

I really wanted to henna my hair this weekend but looks like that won't be happening. I'm too tired to spend the time or energy doing a hendigo treatment.


----------



## MileHighDiva

*Received*:
ST package today from the 50% off sale.  Sent a communique about black flecks in the Loc n Roll Hibiscus Flow.

*In* *Transit*:
KM has upped her game from last year. I actually received a tracking # and the package has been picked up by the USPS.

*Waiting* *on*:
HV Vatika Frosting


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Low Buy B-Day Gift (from me to me):
16oz BM DC'er (b/up)
8oz MHC Buttery Soy


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl
Soaking in WEN Pomegranate Oil will cleanse in a few with Sarenzo's Clay Wash.

Imma Steam with Jakeala's Dope mixed with Sweet Honey Hair Thang.  

What are you using today?

You know, I still haven't cracked open any Ms. Jessie's Super Sweet Back yet?

OAN: I'll probably use up a bunch of stuff today.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

@IDareT'sHair 
I'm going to cleanse with red.ken cleansing cream and steam with QB moringa.

I haven't opened any of those yet either lol.
I'm going to use up a few items myself today.


----------



## Aggie

Good Morning Ladies!

I currently have some Affirm 5 in 1 Reconstructor on my hair for 25 minutes, then I'll use something moisturizing to treeat with - still debating whether I should use APB Grren Tea, or B&B Brahmi DC.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Used up:
x1 As I Am Cowash
x1 DevaCurl No Poo
x1 Sarenzo Clay Wash


----------



## Aggie

I have to go and pick up my Bulk Apothecary Oils today. I need to see what damage occurred with those and I'll be picking up my J. Monique's Naturals package as well.


----------



## Aggie

I forgot to mention that I also used up my APB Moisturizing Conditioner. I might repurchase it much later.


----------



## Aggie

I decided to use the APB Green Tea Milk & Honey DC to deep condition with and ended up using it all up. I won't be buying this one again. It was okay but it didn't wow me going on. I'll see what it's like when I rinse it out .


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Just wanted to say:

Jakeala's Sweet Honey Hair Thang in Toasted Marshmallow smells

Mixed it today with Jakeala's Dope!

OT: May return to NW21 Spritz x1 per day. (no creme)


----------



## Eisani

Hello!

Used:  SSI Green Tea & Ginseng cowash, have two more on the way,  Shea Moisture High Porosity Hair Masque (2 back ups), MopTop Curly Hair Custard (1 back up).

I ordered some organic Moringa powder to add to conditioners and to take internally.


----------



## Saludable84

@IDareT'sHair 

Happy Birthday


----------



## Saludable84

IDareT'sHair said:


> Just wanted to say:
> 
> Jakeala's Sweet Honey Hair Thang in Toasted Marshmallow smells
> 
> Mixed it today with Jakeala's Dope!
> 
> OT: *May return to NW21 Spritz x1 per day.* (no creme)



The hesistation is real. I overstand.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Saludable84 said:


> *Happy Birthday*


@Saludable84
Awww!

Thank Ya' Fellow January Baby!


----------



## divachyk

I'm sorry I didn't get a chance to shout you out this morning like I usually do but HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!! @IDareT'sHair


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Saludable84 said:


> *The hesistation is real. I overstand.*


@Saludable84
Yeah Gurl..."Hesitation" on Steroids.

I can't tolerate another episode.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

divachyk said:


> I*'m sorry I didn't get a chance to shout you out this morning like I usually do but HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!! *


@divachyk 
Thank you Miss Lady!




Yes you did via PM!

You were my 1st "official" B-Day Greeting.


----------



## flyygirlll2

Hey Ladies!

@IDareT'sHair I understand getting yourself a little something for your Bday  


I'm using up stuff slowly. I've been on cruise control with my hair lately. I just make sure my hair is at least moisturized. I'll most likely wash next week. 

I do need to trim my ends since it's been a while, but the thought of having to straighten my hair to do it exhaust me. I guess I'll just continue to dust my ends as usual until I can muster up the energy.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@flyygirlll2
Hey Sister-Love!

I've been missing you.  Miss reading your posts.

I hope you are doing okay.

OT: Gurl - I was 'bout to ack a skrait B-Day fool. 

But I know I don't need another durn Ha.ir Pro.duct up in here.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@flyygirlll2 
I got a 16oz BM DC'er (b/up) a MHC Type4 (used it up and wanted another jar).

Went back and started to grab: x2 CJ Curl Rehabs and @curlyhersheygirl talked me off the ledge *for now*


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@flyygirlll2
I really wanted/needed the Smoothing Lotion but it was OOS. 

I didn't need any Curl Rehab.  I bought x4 jars over the holidays.


----------



## flyygirlll2

@IDareT'sHair  It's been hard but I'm hanging in there. 

I went all out around my Bday with no shame lol. I still have a full jar of the MHC Type 4 so I don't need another one at this point. I've never tried the BM DC. I'm surprised they had any in stock, they're always OOS with most products but stay having some type of sale.


----------



## flyygirlll2

IDareT'sHair said:


> @flyygirlll2
> I really wanted/needed the Smoothing Lotion but it was OOS.
> 
> I didn't need any Curl Rehab.  I bought x4 jars over the holidays.



I have that lotion but I don't remember using it on my natural hair. I used it when I was transitioning and it was just ok. I didn't really like Curl Rehab for my hair but I know it gets good reviews.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

flyygirlll2 said:


> It's been hard but I'm hanging in there.  I went all out around my Bday with no shame lol. I still have a full jar of the MHC Type 4 so I don't need another one at this point.* I've never tried the BM DC. I'm surprised they had any in stock, *they're always OOS with most products but stay having some type of sale.



@flyygirlll2
So Am I! 

Every time I've tried to get it, it's been OOS.  It's really a-ma-zing!  I think you would love it.

I rarely get it directly from BM, because she always requires you to spend a certain amount to get the discount.  So, when I saw that it was In-Stock I jumped on it.  I should have gotten x2.

I have a 1/2 jar of Buttery Soy but was out of Type4.  At first I didn't think I liked it, but the more I used it, the better I liked it.  Will become a Staple along with the Buttery Soy.

ETA:  I went "all out too" but not on Hair products - on "other stuff" and I need to stop now.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Saludable84
You shoulda' talked me in to getting x2 BM like you be doing it. #smartmove

You always grab x2. Now talmbout it, I wish I had'a.


----------



## Saludable84

IDareT'sHair said:


> I have a 1/2 jar of Buttery Soy but was out of *Type4.  At first I didn't think I liked it, but the more I used it, the better I liked it.*  Will become a Staple along with the Buttery Soy.




I figured you would.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

flyygirlll2 said:


> *I have that lotion but I don't remember using it on my natural hair. I used it when I was transitioning and it was just ok. I didn't really like Curl Rehab for my hair but I know it gets good reviews.*


@flyygirlll2
This has been working great for me as a detangling aid these past wash days.  I shole do wish I had a b/up.  
I have another Smoothing Conditioner, but not a b/up of the Smoothing Lotion.

Love Curl Rehab!


----------



## Saludable84

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Saludable84
> You shoulda' talked me in to getting x2 BM like you be doing it. #smartmove
> 
> You always grab x2. Now talmbout it, I wish I had'a.



 I got one 

I was just thinking about that. I mean, I just purchased the BM and some hair scrunchies. It came out to $21 with free shipping. 

If it was regular shipping charges, I would say skip it, but I'm gonna tell you to go back and get two more. 

That deal was too good to pass up. Not sorry!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Saludable84 said:


> *I figured you would.*


@Saludable84
After a couple times, it became an Instant Staple!


----------



## flyygirlll2

@IDareT'sHair Hmmmm... *adds BM on list to try*


----------



## IDareT'sHair

flyygirlll2 said:


> *Hmmmm... *adds BM on list to try**


@flyygirlll2
Yeah, You should.


----------



## Saludable84

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Saludable84
> After a couple times, it became an Instant Staple!



The Type 4 is best for the dry weather. I'm still on my first jar. Between the small amount you use and how well it works, it is worth the money.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Saludable84 said:


> *The Type 4 is best for the dry weather. I'm still on my first jar.* Between the small amount you use and how well it works, it is worth the money.


@Saludable84
Yes, it's really good. 

I blew through that first jar faster than I _normally_ would have. 

Now that I have a 'feel' for the product, I'm sure it will last me like Buttery Soy (which I only have to usually buy x1 per Season and an occasion b/up just to have on hand).


----------



## MileHighDiva

Enjoy your Born Day @IDareT'sHair!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@MileHighDiva
I Am!  Thank you!

Probably a little too much!


----------



## MileHighDiva

IDareT'sHair said:


> @MileHighDiva
> I Am!  Thank you!
> 
> *Probably* *a* *little* *too* *much*!


What did you buy that's non-hair related?  

Are you going out to dinner tonight?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

MileHighDiva said:


> *What did you buy that's non-hair related?  * *Are you going out to dinner tonight?*


@MileHighDiva
Gurl....I've been killin' some Clearance Sales in a major, major way. (coats, sweaters, slacks, make-up, housewares) you name it, I've bought it...... 

You already know how we do.  Can't stop and need to.  I'm scarin' myself. 

I realize how out of control and over the edge I can get real quick.  

Had a very nice lunch yesterday with a group of co-workers.  One of the guys, had a B-Day last Friday, so we combined them.  Also, had an early dinner w/some friends yesterday. 

Was asked to Dinner/Lunch today, but said I wanted to "chillax" today.

Will finish all that up tomorrow.  It's cold here (after being in the high 50's-60's for the entire month) 

Now it has snapped back to the way it really should be in January.


----------



## MileHighDiva

@IDareT'sHair 
Nothing wrong with chillaxin'


----------



## IDareT'sHair

MileHighDiva said:


> *Nothing wrong with chillaxin'*


@MileHighDiva
I am definitely having a good time doing absolutely nothing. 

Burning some w.a.x tarts.  Ate some skrimps & lobster tail.  Did my Hurr.  Just doing me.


----------



## rileypak

@IDareT'sHair


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


>


@rileypak
Thank you


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Finished Up:
x1 C&C Cranberry Cookie Cotton Candy Clouds - might have another b/up, but I have plenty others (Sweet Potato, Snickerdoodle, Sugar Plum, Red Dulce)


----------



## Saludable84

Got some more wax tarts  

Also got two more diffusers. I need the smell in my bedroom, bathroom and living room. I need it everywhere.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Saludable84 said:


> Got some more wax tarts
> 
> Also got two more diffusers. *I need the smell in my bedroom, bathroom and living room. I need it everywhere.*


@Saludable84
IKR?

What scents did you get this time?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl @rileypak @flyygirlll2 @Saludable84 @MileHighDiva

I feel really good.  Been using up things.  Doing minimal buying/reupping. 

Yep.  Really been pleased with how 2017 is starting out.

Now keep in mind, my Stash is crazy, stupid and totally i'gnant - but we won't talk about that. 

Imma just focus on the positive and let things fall into place.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@rileypak
Did you get your DevaCurl?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I haven't heard a word yet from J.Monique.  

I filed the PP in an attempt to try to talk to her about messing up my order, but she hasn't even responded to the "dispute"


----------



## MileHighDiva

@IDareT'sHair 
Your too much!  Giving yourself and stash the shade .


----------



## IDareT'sHair

MileHighDiva said:


> Your too much!  *Giving yourself and stash the shade *.


@MileHighDiva 
Yeah, it's an ugly situation.

Very Ugly.

One can never be too shady with oneself.....


----------



## flyygirlll2

I'm glad that I'm least using up a few things even if it's at a slow pace since my stash is ignant. 

I've been having issues lately with falling asleep and when I do I sometimes have nightmares. DH said if it's because I haven't buying hair products since he hasn't seen any packages. Smh that fool


----------



## IDareT'sHair

flyygirlll2 said:


> *and when I do I sometimes have nightmares. DH said if it's because I haven't buying hair products since he hasn't seen any packages. Smh that fool *


@flyygirlll2
Clawd....DH might Be Right!....

Gurl...there might be some truff in that.


----------



## flyygirlll2

IDareT'sHair said:


> @flyygirlll2
> Clawd....DH might Be Right!....
> 
> Gurl...there might be some truff in that.



Lol  I told him to hush cause I be feenin' to buy something 

Package withdrawal is real.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

flyygirlll2 said:


> Lol  I told him to hush cause I be feenin' to buy something
> 
> *Package withdrawal is real.*


@flyygirlll2
Ooooo Lawd it really, really is.

Hope you start to rest better. 

May you have Peaceful Sleep.


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak
> Did you get your DevaCurl?


I got it last weekend


----------



## flyygirlll2

I went through my fridge to see what was left. Luckily at this point I don't have much in the fridge. I'm almost done with Komaza Protein and will repurchase. 

I still have a full bottle of Mission Conditiom Caramel along with the clay wash, I also have a few SD DC's, an unopened ST Mollases Reconstructer, BRB Chai Tea, and TMN Amla DC. Speaking of TMN, she takes an eternity to respond to emails but I see she's very active on IG though.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> *I got it last weekend*


@rileypak
I didn't get any notification that this purchase had even processed so I thought I had done something wrong, and it showed up!  

This is one purchase I coulda' definitely done without.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

flyygirlll2 said:


> I still have a full bottle of *Mission Conditiom* Caramel along with *the clay wash*, I also have a few SD DC's, an unopened ST Mollases Reconstructer, BRB Chai Tea, and TMN Amla DC. Speaking of TMN, she takes an eternity to respond to emails but I see she's very active on IG though.


@flyygirlll2
I didn't know M:C had a Clay Wash?  I bet it is nice.

OT: Love TMN's Avocado & Amla.


----------



## flyygirlll2

IDareT'sHair said:


> @flyygirlll2
> I didn't know M:C had a Clay Wash?  I bet it is nice.
> 
> OT: Love TMN's Avocado & Amla.



Yes and it is nice  I'm mad I didn't grab more than one bottle. I've been holding that bottle hostage like someone might come take it from me. I still have to try the Avocado & Amla.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

flyygirlll2 said:


> Yes and it is nice  *I'm mad I didn't grab more than one bottle. I've been holding that bottle hostage like someone might come take it from me. *I still have to try the Avocado & Amla.


@flyygirlll2
This sounds like me and the Caramel...


----------



## flyygirlll2

IDareT'sHair said:


> @flyygirlll2
> This sounds like me and the Caramel...



I love the caramel too  DH almost threw it out when he was cleaning the fridge.... I had to tell him to back away slowly from the bottle if he didn't want any problems


----------



## IDareT'sHair

flyygirlll2 said:


> *I love the caramel too  DH almost threw it out when he was cleaning the fridge.... I had to tell him to back away slowly from the bottle if he didn't want any problems *


@flyygirlll2
I'm glad that mishap was avoided! 

I used some last week because I didn't want to get "over moisturized" with WEN. 

I read in one of the WEN threads that "over moisturization" was a problem, so I wanna make sure I keep my protein up.

Although I haven't used it, for the past couple wash days.


----------



## flyygirlll2

@IDareT'sHair It's been a long time since I've used it but I like that for me it's a light protein treatment.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@flyygirlll2
I'm glad I have a couple bottles on hand.  I also have x1 HempAde left too.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@divachyk
Hey Lady!


----------



## divachyk

@IDareT'sHair, hey sis! I see you're enjoying your day. As you should! Mom and sis are still hanging out with us, loving on us. They are using NW21 faithfully and feels it's working. That was good to hear.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

divachyk said:


> hey sis! I see you're enjoying your day. As you should! *Mom and sis are still hanging out with us, loving on us. They are using NW21 faithfully and feels it's working. That was good to hear.*


@divachyk
I'm glad they are.  And ya'll need plenty of luv right now....

Glad they are seeing results from NW21. 

Imma re-start the spritz probably tomorrow I think?


----------



## Saludable84

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Saludable84
> IKR?
> 
> What scents did you get this time?



Sinus Relief Tart Oil
Strawberry Buttercream Bread
Pineapple Zucchini Bread
Pineapple Buttercream Cookie Tart Oil
By The Sea
Driftwood & Clean Cotton
Fresh Linen & Clean Cotton
Berry Fluff Laundry Tart Oil
Pink Vanilla Laundry
Strawberry Zucchini Swirl Tart Oil


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Saludable84
Nice List!

I wanted St.ress Re.lief and S.i.nus R.el.ief

I just burned Strawberry Buttercream Bread  It was a gift in my order.


----------



## Saludable84

This no/low buy will help me a lot. 

Unfortunately, the damage is done. The lady at the post office already knows my name and shortened it and the carrier who knocks on my doors knows my name, thanked me for being home and yells my name from the elevator, doesn't even knock. Also, the people at the pharmacy where I go for my U.PS packages..... they ask me to just tell them which package is mine and "just one today?"


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

@IDareT'sHair 
Good job using stuff up.

I finished a liter of red.ken cleansing cream. Only on backup left but I'll get another one during Ulta's liter sale around summer.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

My sarenzo order arrived and she included 2 bath bombs and a tart as gifts. 

I think I'll get more of those tarts because they're really fragrant. Puts my other brand name tarts to shame.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl 
Yes, those t.a.r.t.s are nice.  I've been rotating the t.a.r.t.s and the oil.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl @flyygirlll2 @rileypak @Saludable84 @MileHighDiva @divachyk
Did ya'll see that product mishap in the Blue Roze Thread?

So...What was that "suppose" to be?  SMH.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl @flyygirlll2 @rileypak @Saludable84 @MileHighDiva @divachyk
> Did ya'll see that product mishap in the Blue Roze Thread?
> 
> So...What was that "suppose" to be?  SMH.


@IDareT'sHair 
No I didn't. Lemme go look


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *No I didn't. Lemme go look*


@curlyhersheygirl
Go to the Vendor Section.


----------



## flyygirlll2

@IDareT'sHair I just saw that. SMH 
With all these reformulations, missing  ingredients, and ridiculous responses to customer inquiries... I just can't. 

I will not be purchasing from her. Once I'm done using the products I have from this line, I'm done.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> Go to the Vendor Section.


@IDareT'sHair 
I saw it. That was bad.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl @flyygirlll2
*Reading is fundamental* I see it was the Chai Tea.

I couldn't figure out what the debil I was looking at!


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

flyygirlll2 said:


> @IDareT'sHair I just saw that. SMH
> With all these reformulations, missing  ingredients, and ridiculous responses to customer inquiries... I just can't.
> 
> I will not be purchasing from her. Once I'm done using the products I have from this line, I'm done.


@flyygirlll2 
I wrote them off awhile ago. I have a few jars of stuff in my stash and that will be all she wrote for me as well.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@flyygirlll2 @curlyhersheygirl
Like Curly and I was discussing earlier in the week, she literally to' up her own brand. 

All the reformulations, discontinuations and hike in shipping costs.

I have a couple jars of Pumpkin Whip and her reformulated version of the "once incredible" ACV Rinse.  When I use those up, I will be done with that line.

I loved her Strawberry Red Wine ACV Rinse and she totally reformulated it, to a Coconut something or other......*didn't nobody ask fa' dat.*

I also liked the Manuka Honey, the original Chai Tea and the original CocoRose.


----------



## flyygirlll2

Saludable84 said:


> This no/low buy will help me a lot.
> 
> Unfortunately, the damage is done. The lady at the post office already knows my name and shortened it and the carrier who knocks on my doors knows my name, thanked me for being home and yells my name from the elevator, doesn't even knock. Also, the people at the pharmacy where I go for my U.PS packages..... they ask me to just tell them which package is mine and "just one today?"



This has pretty much been my situation too 
The last place I lived, the mailman would ask if something was wrong when he didn't have any packages for me. I would tell him I'm just taking a little break lol.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@flyygirlll2 @Saludable84 @rileypak @curlyhersheygirl

I know the Mail Carrier, F.e.d.-E.x, U-P-S all hate me.

Or should I say *cough* Us?....


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @flyygirlll2 @Saludable84
> 
> I know the Mail Carrier, F.e.d.-E.x, U-P-S all hate me.
> 
> Or should I say *cough* Us?....


@IDareT'sHair 
They sure do lol


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *They sure do lol*


@curlyhersheygirl
I know I would....


----------



## flyygirlll2

IDareT'sHair said:


> @flyygirlll2 @Saludable84 @rileypak @curlyhersheygirl
> 
> I know the Mail Carrier, F.e.d.-E.x, U-P-S all hate me.
> 
> Or should I say *cough* Us?....



Shoot, one of the supervisors at the post office knows me. He told me if I had any issues to let him know.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

flyygirlll2 said:


> *Shoot, one of the supervisors at the post office knows me. He told me if I had any issues to let him know.*


@flyygirlll2
 Say What Nah?

........

No Wonder You Been Havin' Nightmares!....

Flyygirlll2 said: _"I had this dream I was trapped in the P.O. and the Boxes started chasing me"_


----------



## bajandoc86

Hey y'all. Hope you ladies are having a great weekend.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @flyygirlll2
> Say What Nah?
> 
> ........
> 
> No Wonder You Been Havin' Nightmares!....
> 
> Flyygirlll2 said: _"I had this dream I was trapped in the P.O. and the Boxes started chasing me"_


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl
Did you use the TMN Amla again today or something else?

ETA: My NC order just shipped.


----------



## flyygirlll2

IDareT'sHair said:


> @flyygirlll2
> Say What Nah?
> 
> ........
> 
> No Wonder You Been Havin' Nightmares!....
> 
> Flyygirlll2 said: _"I had this dream I was trapped in the P.O. and the Boxes started chasing me"_



Yeah, I was having an issue with them not delivering my packages but stating that they left a notice. They never left notices so I went to the post office and let them know I was upset and that it was getting ridiculous. The supervisor intervened and apologized. Ever since then, he told me to let him know if I have any problems.

Boxes chasing you though


----------



## IDareT'sHair

flyygirlll2 said:


> *Boxes chasing you though*


@flyygirlll2 @curlyhersheygirl
Can ya'll imagine having a Nightmare where boxes were chasing you or the Mail-man or the U-P-S and the F.e.d. E.x Men/(Women) chasing you tryina to run you down in their trucks?

Or you woke up in the middle of the night and all the DC'ers, 'Poos, Creams, Lotion's L-I's, Grease, Lotions, Pomades and Oils were all surrounding your bed callin' your name!...

Curly - or you were trapped in the basement and the basement & the upstairs stash was holding you hostage.


----------



## divachyk

IDareT'sHair said:


> @divachyk
> I'm glad they are.  And ya'll need plenty of luv right now....
> 
> Glad they are seeing results from NW21.
> 
> Imma re-start the spritz probably tomorrow I think?



They are spraying once daily.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @flyygirlll2 @curlyhersheygirl
> Can ya'll imagine having a Nightmare where boxes were chasing you or the Mail-man or the U-P-S and the F.e.d. E.x Men/(Women) chasing you tryina to run you down in their trucks?
> 
> Or you woke up in the middle of the night and all the DC'ers, 'Poos, Creams, Lotion's L-I's, Grease, Lotions, Pomades and Oils were all surrounding your bed callin' your name!...
> 
> Curly - or you were trapped in the basement and the basement & the upstairs stash was holding you hostage.


@IDareT'sHair 
Lawd T that would be awful


----------



## IDareT'sHair

divachyk said:


> *They are spraying once daily.*


@divachyk 
That's what Imma do too. 

I think x2 a day was too much for my scalp.  Plus whatever else I was using with it.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> Did you use the TMN Amla again today or something else?
> 
> ETA: My NC order just shipped.


@IDareT'sHair 
I used APB pudding. Trying to finish this jar.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *Lawd T that would be awful*


@curlyhersheygirl
All them Bottles, Jars, Tubes, Spray Bottles, Pointy Tipped Bottles Unopened and Opened all screaming: CURLY, CURLY, CURLY!

When you finally get the Basement Door Open - the Stash from Upstairs is all lined up outside the door ready to get you.


----------



## flyygirlll2

That is a nightmare @IDareT'sHair.

Speaking of NW21, I only use it once daily followed by an oil blend.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

flyygirlll2 said:


> *That is a nightmare. Speaking of NW21, I only use it once daily followed by an oil blend.*


@flyygirlll2 
That's what Imma do too. 

I didn't have any problem at all with the Creme and will go back to that (I have b/ups).

But I have x3 bottles of the spray just sitting here, so I might as well try to use it again.  

I think both can be a little drying, truthfully.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> All them Bottles, Jars, Tubes, Spray Bottles, Pointy Tipped Bottles Unopened and Opened all screaming: CURLY, CURLY, CURLY!
> 
> When you finally get the Basement Door Open - the Stash from Upstairs is all lined up outside the door ready to get you.


@IDareT'sHair 
You have me hollering over here LOL


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @flyygirlll2
> That's what Imma do too.
> 
> I didn't have any problem at all with the Creme and will go back to that (I have b/ups).
> 
> But I have x3 bottles of the spray just sitting here, so I might as well try to use it again.
> 
> I think both can be a little drying, truthfully.


Twice daily was a bit much for me as well. Even with a mid week wash day.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *Twice daily was a bit much for me as well. Even with a mid week wash day*.


@curlyhersheygirl
Lawd...

I'm so glad to hear that.  I was starting to think my scalp was a Wimp....

OT: check your email.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl 
Did you get your Ship Ship from NC?


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> Did you get your Ship Ship from NC?


@IDareT'sHair 
No not yet


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *No not yet*


@curlyhersheygirl 
You'll prolly get it in a few hours.

At least NC is tryna' ship faster than CM.  I noticed that when I made my last purchase.


----------



## flyygirlll2

@IDareT'sHair My scalp and laziness is not set up to spray x2 a day. I think due to the protein in it, it can lead to dryness, which is why I started following up with an oil blend. So far it's


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl 
So Imma gone & bite the bullet and probably try NurCreations next wash day. 

I haven't opened it to smell it, so Imma just gone and go with it.

Cause I'm afraid if I open it to smell it, Imma push it to the side and use something else. 

At least I know from several posters that the performance is great.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@flyygirlll2
Yeah I can't be

If this happens again, Imma give up on the Spritz.


----------



## Saludable84

@IDareT'sHair i saw the posts in the BRB thread. Between her reformulations, poor CS and that response about the molasses, she on my "never" list and I guess that includes never trying her


----------



## Aggie

I didn't know it was your birthday today @IDareT'sHair 
Happy Birthday girlie. I know you are having a great time too especially getting yourself some hair faves for your big day .


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Saludable84
_"So are you interested in Color or the Performance?"...._


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @divachyk
> That's what Imma do too.
> 
> I think x2 a day was too much for my scalp.  Plus whatever else I was using with it.


It's amazing but I don't even feel a tingle from the NW Xcel 21 Spray


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Aggie
Thank you!

I only got a couple hair prods.  

But....Gurl I've been getting a lot of errthang else.

I need to slow it down.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Aggie said:


> *It's amazing but I don't even feel a tingle from the NW Xcel 21 Spray*


@Aggie
Nah...it isn't a "Tingle" it's more like:..... ouch _get this off/make it stop_


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> Thank you!
> 
> I only got a couple hair prods.
> 
> But....Gurl I've been getting a lot of errthang else.
> 
> I need to slow it down.


I know what you mean. I went in the mall today and spent over $500


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> Nah...it isn't a "Tingle" it's more like:..... ouch _get this off/make it stop_


Oh my word! Really? I don't feel anything at all.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Aggie said:


> *I went in the mall today and spent over $500 *


@Aggie 
This is what I'm talmbout.

I gotta quit.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Aggie said:


> *Oh my word! Really? I don't feel anything at all.*


@Aggie
It's a deep down itching/irritation/tenderness type of thang.


----------



## Saludable84

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> It's a deep down itching/irritation/tenderness type of thang.


@Aggie 

It's like that scene outta Malcolm X 

It's real.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Saludable84 said:


> *It's like that scene outta Malcolm X   It's real.*


@Saludable84
Shole is! Yep.

This right here.


----------



## Saludable84

Aggie said:


> I know what you mean. I went in the mall today and spent over $500


And I am drinking sbux as we speak


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> This is what I'm talmbout.
> 
> I gotta quit.


Don't worry, after today, I won't be spending much until maybe Easter.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@flyygirlll2 @Saludable84 
So, I transferred my NW21 into a better spritz bottle.  The one that I had been using suxed.  

I put it in an empty APB Spray Bottle.  APB has goodt spray bottles.


----------



## flyygirlll2

IDareT'sHair said:


> @flyygirlll2 @Saludable84
> So, I transferred my NW21 into a better spritz bottle.  The one that I had been using suxed.
> 
> I put it in an empty APB Spray Bottle.  APB has goodt spray bottles.


I was using a different spray top before with one of  the bottles I had since it wasn't spraying well. The bottle I've been using is ok so I didn't need to switch up.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@flyygirlll2
All Spray Bottles are not Created Equal.

APB has nice spray bottles w/her Spritzes.

OT: Cackles at you backin' that BM out.

And you're right, you can always get it later.


----------



## divachyk

IDareT'sHair said:


> @divachyk
> That's what Imma do too.
> 
> I think x2 a day was too much for my scalp.  Plus whatever else I was using with it.



I spray 2x daily and haven't had any issues. I gifted them As I AM leave in since it didn't work for my hair. I have plenty more to gift but I didn't have it planned out since the visit was unexpected. I'll square them up next time.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

divachyk said:


> *I gifted them As I AM leave in since it didn't work for my hair. I have plenty more to gift but I didn't have it planned out since the visit was unexpected. I'll square them up next time.*


@divachyk

That's so nice.


----------



## Saludable84

@flyygirlll2 @IDareT'sHair 
I actually haven't had any issues with my netwurks bottles. The first one sucked at the wee end, but the one I'm currently using is fine. I have empty spray bottles just in case.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Saludable84 @flyygirlll2
My NW bottle wasn't any good, so I switched to one from Sally and the spray was too much and too forceful, so I switched it over to an APB bottle which is more of a misting spritz.

I also put a homemade ACV rinse in one of them, so I can spritz it on any matting/tangles to loosen them up.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

It's great that I already got a ship notice w/Tracking info from N.Curly. 

I guess they are going to try to do better with ship times than CM.

Towards the end CM got messier and messier with their ship times.


----------



## flyygirlll2

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Saludable84 @flyygirlll2
> My NW bottle wasn't any good, so I switched to one from Sally and the spray was too much and too forceful, so I switched it over to an APB bottle which is more of a misting spritz.
> 
> I also put a homemade ACV rinse in one of them, so I can spritz it on any matting/tangles to loosen them up.



I have ACV in a bottle too for when I need to detangle. Worked great when I used it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

flyygirlll2 said:


> *I have ACV in a bottle too for when I need to detangle. Worked great when I used it.*


@flyygirlll2
Yeah, it really helps to loosens up some thangs deep down in there.

I got that 'tip' in another thread and I tried it on a Pattie (as @Saludable84 would say) and it worked great loosening it up and dissolving it.


----------



## flyygirlll2

IDareT'sHair said:


> @flyygirlll2
> Yeah, it really helps to loosens up some thangs deep down in there.
> 
> I got that 'tip' in another thread and I tried it on a Pattie (as @Saludable84 would say) and it worked great loosening it up and dissolving it.



It really does. I think I'll be using it agian for my next wash cause that's the only time I detangle. It took me s little over 2 hours to detangle last wash day.... I really hate the process. It's become the usual time for me and I just want to scream


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Mid-Morning Shout Out to all you wonderful Ladies!

Hope everybody's Sun-Day is off to a good start.

OT: Burning a little Eucalyptus & Spearmint.


----------



## divachyk

I need to wash my hair but don't wanna. Will put it off until another day. Perhaps I can start my pre-poo today.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

divachyk said:


> I need to wash my hair but don't wanna. Will put it off until another day. *Perhaps I can start my pre-poo today.*


@divachyk
If you do this, how long will you leave your Pre-Rx in?


----------



## divachyk

IDareT'sHair said:


> @divachyk
> If you do this, how long will you leave your Pre-Rx in?



All day or even overnight, depending on when I get my energy up to wash. I'm off tomorrow so I might just do a birthday pampering session. I will use Komaza Pona on my scalp and some conditioner on the length to get some moisture going.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

divachyk said:


> *All day or even overnight, depending on when I get my energy up to wash. I'm off tomorrow so I might just do a birthday pampering session.* I will use Komaza Pona on my scalp and some conditioner on the length to get some moisture going.


@divachyk
Excellent!


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

The longer I wait to wash, the more tangled this puff gets .


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@rileypak


----------



## rileypak

@IDareT'sHair


----------



## Saludable84

Afternoon,

Went to  at my twists in the mirror. And I'm burning tea cake and fluff tart oil with salted caramel wax heart.


----------



## divachyk

Sister told me she was running out of shampoo.  Momma was trying to give me hair tips. I just said yes ma'am and let her have her moment.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

divachyk said:


> *Momma was trying to give me hair tips. I just said yes ma'am and let her have her moment. *


@divachyk


----------



## KinksAndInk

IDareT'sHair said:


> @flyygirlll2 @Saludable84
> So, I transferred my NW21 into a better spritz bottle.  The one that I had been using suxed.
> 
> I put it in an empty APB Spray Bottle.  APB has goodt spray bottles.


I did the same thing a few days ago. Works much better. Now I just need to label it so I remember what it is.


----------



## BrownBetty

Heeeeey ladies!

Nothing going on here.  I haven't bought anything hair related.  I bought a replacement for my skin serum.   Nothing else.  

I need to wash my hair under these crochet braids soon.  

Boring town over here.


----------



## Aggie

Good Evening Ladies


----------



## rileypak

Evening everyone!!!


----------



## MileHighDiva

@divachyk 
  I hope you're having a blessed Born Day!


----------



## Aggie

MileHighDiva said:


> @divachyk
> I hope you're having a blessed Born Day!




Oh I didn't  know it was her birtyhday.

Happy birthday @divachyk. I hope you slowed down enough today to enjoy it.


----------



## Saludable84

Happy Birthday @divachyk


----------



## rileypak

@divachyk


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

@divachyk 

 sis


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Got shipping notice from CM


----------



## flyygirlll2

@divachyk  Hope you enjoyed your day.


----------



## MileHighDiva

I gave away two jars of BRB Chai Hair Tea.  I will not use them! 

My HV and KM came this afternoon.

The KM was short two products, so I just emailed KM.  Earlier, I was  about it.

The lid on one of my jars of Vatika Frosting was cracked.  Thankfully, I have an empty container of VF.  I'll use the old lid on one of the new jars.  Because of the weather, it's solid, no product leaked or was wasted.

Haven't heard back from Ayo/ST about the black flecks on top of the Loc n Roll.

I ordered a satin lined wrap due to an ad in my IG feed.  Also, started following them.  Wish I hadn't. Now, I want to cancel my order. They made a post that annoyed hell out me later in the day.

I think the "pay nah" button programmer in the sky is telling me not to buy anything else.  Unless, I need it.  Le sigh!


----------



## divachyk

Thank you ladies!!! My day was very nice.


----------



## bajandoc86

Happy Belated Birthday @divachyk!!


----------



## MileHighDiva

KM responded quickly!  Apologized and states, they'll fix it ASAP!  They have a new person.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@divachyk 
Happy Belated Sis!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

MileHighDiva said:


> *Haven't heard back from Ayo/ST about the black flecks on top of the Loc n Roll.*
> 
> *I think the "pay nah" button programmer in the sky is telling me not to buy anything else.  Unless, I need it.  Le sigh!*


@MileHighDiva
Curious about the Loc 'n Roll.  Keep us posted on that one.  Never had it before, but would like to know.

*Cackles at the PayNah Button Programmer in the Sky........


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Hey Ladies!

Hope every one is good.

Finished up: SSI's Cranberry Cocktail (I think I may have x1 b/up?)


----------



## Aggie

Good Afternoon ladies.

 @IDareT'sHair


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Hey Miss Lady!  Have you used up anything lately?  

Been spritzing w/NW21 x1 per day.  So far, no itching/irritation.


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> Hey Miss Lady!  Have you used up anything lately?
> 
> *Been spritzing w/NW21 x1 per day.  So far, no itching/irritation*.



Well that's good news @IDareT'sHair

I have used up 1 jar of APB Not Easily Broken Deep Conditioner this morning in the shower. This is the same Dc that arrived damaged last week. A lot of it was spilled so I used up what was left in the jar.


----------



## Aggie

@IDareT'sHair 

It's a good thing that you DC twice a week, this way you remove the build up from the NW Xcel 21 before it gets too bad.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Aggie said:


> *This is the same Dc that arrived damaged last week. A lot of it was spilled so I used up what was left in the jar.*


@Aggie
I hate when this happens.

At least you should be receiving a replacement soon.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Aggie said:


> *It's a good thing that you DC twice a week, this way you remove the build up from the NW Xcel 21 before it gets too bad.*


@Aggie
Right.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Hoping to finish up some things during tomorrow's wash day.  Not sure what? But I should use up x1 to x2 more items.

Maybe AV's Neroli & Neem Conditioner (for my final R/O).  I may DC with Bekura Cacao mixed with Jakeala's Sweet Honey in Toasted Marshmallow. *smells delicious*


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> I hate when this happens.
> 
> At least you should be receiving a replacement soon.





The other one is here. I just haven't picked it up as yet. I've already paid for it online too but I'll pick it up tomorrow on my way to work.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Aggie said:


> *The other one is here. I just haven't picked it up as yet. I've already paid for it online too but I'll pick it up tomorrow on my way to work.*


@Aggie
That's great!

I'm still waiting on my purchase from N.a.t.u.r.a.l.l.y Curly. (BeeMine DC'er & MHC Type4)


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> That's great!
> 
> I'm still waiting on my purchase from N.a.t.u.r.a.l.l.y Curly. (BeeMine DC'er & MHC Type4)



I saw that sale on Naturallycurly.com but I  didn't get anything this time around. I really don't need to get anything for my hair right now. I am really trying to lose 30 pounds so my funds will be spent mostly on getting my weight back down to 125 lbs. 

I spent a great part of my day in the food store today getting groceries for this 28 day egg challenge. After that, I'll do the 17 Day diet. By the end of all two, I should be all the way down to 125 lbs or less. I am switching them up because I don't want to give my body time to adjust to any of them. Shocking and confusing it is better for me.

I am having a really hard time with how my clothes are fitting me . I don't want to buy bigger clothing so I have to lose the weight.


----------



## rileypak

Evening everyone!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@rileypak
Hi RP.
How's the Hair?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Aggie
Both of those challenges sound interesting.

I hear it's good to make sure your body doesn't get use to one thing.  

Good strategy.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

So, I pulled out this Grease from Claudie to use up. 

Not sure if it smells like bacon grease or what?

All I know is, it smells like fried meat.

Works great tho'.


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> So, I pulled out this Grease from Claudie to use up.
> 
> Not sure if it smells like bacon grease or what?
> 
> All I know is, it *smells like fried meat*.
> 
> Works great tho'.


----------



## rileypak

@IDareT'sHair
Hey sis 
Doing pretty good. Still feeling soft although my scalp has been misbehaving these past few days


----------



## rileypak

Good luck @Aggie


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> Doing pretty good. Still feeling soft *although my scalp has been misbehaving these past few days *


@rileypak
What you think is up with this?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


>


@rileypak
Gurl.......
Fried Chicken
Fried Pork Chops
Fried Fish
Chicken Fried Steak
Fried Skrimps

*fried somethin'*

ETA: I better not get too close to folks tomorrow at work.


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak
> What you think is up with this?



Got a ton of leave in conditioner on my scalp last wash day and it's catching up to me 
I'll be really working the Pona treatment in on Friday


----------



## IDareT'sHair

IDareT'sHair said:


> *ETA: I better not get too close to folks tomorrow at work*.


@rileypak


----------



## rileypak

@IDareT'sHair
I just tossed that Claudie's Macadamia Leave In Conditioner


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> *I just tossed that Claudie's Macadamia Leave In Conditioner*


@rileypak 
What did it smell it?


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak
> What did it smell it?


Minty plastic is the best way I can describe it


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> *Minty plastic is the best way I can describe it*


@rileypak


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak



Yes it's gross


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Will finish up this jar.  Cautiously.

@rileypak


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Haven't used WEN for a couple wash days.  May pull it out tomorrow (Pomegranate). 

I still have the White Chocolate Pumpkin (or whatever the Fall Scent was in a 16oz bottle that also came with the kit).


----------



## divachyk

Thank you @IDareT'sHair 

I need to wash my hair but I'm out of time. Need to get in bed. Heading out again tomorrow and I will be doing all the driving since he's been in pain and on pain meds. My hair is so dry though...


----------



## divachyk

bajandoc86 said:


> Happy Belated Birthday @divachyk!!


TY chica


----------



## KinksAndInk

Used up: Garnier whole blends color care mask deep conditioner 

Left my hair soft, smells amazing, melted my almost 2 week old tangles quickly. Good for a drug store product but it's not an immediate repurchase. I'm hoping the others in the line will perform the same or better. Thinking about travel nursing so I'd like to find a widely available drug store option for emergency situations.


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> Both of those challenges sound interesting.
> 
> *I hear it's good to make sure your body doesn't get use to one thing.*
> 
> Good strategy.


 That is correct.


----------



## Aggie

rileypak said:


> Good luck @Aggie


Thanks a million @rileypak. I may need my cheering squad over on this side helping me along please


----------



## IDareT'sHair

divachyk said:


> *I need to wash my hair but I'm out of time. Need to get in bed. Heading out again tomorrow and I will be doing all the driving since he's been in pain and on pain meds. My hair is so dry though...*


@divachyk 
So wished you would have had time to give your Hair a little TLC before your trip. 

Hopefully, soon, you will get to pamper yourself a bit.

Have a safe trip.  Praying things go well.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Ladies, I have a funny story. So, most of you know I started a new job late November. Well, its a male dominated job. Theres one other young lady on my shift (3-11pm).

We share the same first name.
We share the same zodiac sign.
She live in the same vicinity. ( shes literally less than a mile from me)


Tell me, how come we get to talking about natural hair. She has some of the juiciest
 twists in and I show her my instagram. She immediately screams, " I KNOW YOU"

Shes a lurker on LHCF for YEARS. ( We laughed and screamed at work for 20 minutes)
I'm going to try and get her to join eventually.


----------



## Beamodel

Hi ladies.... 

I received my other wax order from sarenzo a few days ago. So far I have burned pink vanilla laundry (this scent smells so incrediable and the throw is very potent). 

Today I'm burning pink honey vanilla (this scent is so subtle and I can barely tell it's burning- won't repurchase that scent). 

I've burned a sample that was given of the raspberry gingerbread. It's fine (better than the pink honey) but I won't purchase.

I have so many wax tarts to burn and I'm excited to do so but I definitely will get more pink vanilla laundry.


----------



## rileypak

@Beamodel
The l.aundry and e.ssential o.il based ta.rts are great (at least to me)


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

shawnyblazes said:


> Ladies, I have a funny story. So, most of you know I started a new job late November. Well, its a male dominated job. Theres one other young lady on my shift (3-11pm).
> 
> We share the same first name.
> We share the same zodiac sign.
> She live in the same vicinity. ( shes literally less than a mile from me)
> 
> 
> Tell me, how come we get to talking about natural hair. She has some of the juiciest
> twists in and I show her my instagram. She immediately screams, " I KNOW YOU"
> 
> Shes a lurker on LHCF for YEARS. ( We laughed and screamed at work for 20 minutes)
> I'm going to try and get her to join eventually.


Lol, wow talk about a coincidence!


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Hey ladies
My CM order arrived yesterday which was fast since I got the ship notice Monday afternoon.

Those sarenzo tarts are wonderful. I'll be making another order soon.


----------



## Saludable84

Morning Ladies! 

Took an empty Bekura pump bottle and filled it with C&C glaze tinture. Excellent. 

I purchased wax oils and tarts just for comparison purposes and I realized I prefer the tarts but both are still good. I also tried a bath oil sample and loved it, but my tub has this hole that prevents overflowing. I usually don't purchase bubble bath, bomb and oils for baths because the hole just sucks everything up  but the bath oil was very nice. 

Hair related: not even a dent. Hopefully ill be done with a DC this weekend.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Hey PJ's!
Burning Eucalyptus & Spearmint Oil.  I think I have both T.a.r.t.s & Oils in this scent.

I agree @Beamodel - some are more potent than others.  I hate that it is trial & error and experimenting to see which ones are heavily scented and which ones are not.  (This can get expensive).

Doing a Pomegranate Oil Soak right now.  Will cleanse later today.  Not sure if I'll use anything up, but will try.

Hopefully, my NC is here especially since @curlyhersheygirl got hers.  

I haven't checked my mail in several days.  Been dealing with a terrible stomach virus.


----------



## Saludable84

The tart oils burn faster and smell more potent, however, they burn faster.... so the oil needs to be replenished after a day or roughly 4 uses. I burn continuously. The tarts don't dissipate (clearly) and smell is trial and error. 

Laundry is potent. But the blackberry tea is super subtle and has to be refilled. The salted caramel is a nice medium. Not subtle or potent. I've been burning salted caramel and tea cake and fluff (separately in different rooms) and it burns well. Too much trial and error but I'll make sure the ones I like I put to the side and the ones I don't I will use them up faster.


----------



## Saludable84

IDareT'sHair said:


> *I haven't checked my mail in several days.  Been dealing with a terrible stomach virus.*



Omg. Feel better!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Saludable84 
I didn't get the Salt.ed Caramel.  I did get the Tea Cakes one and also the Black.berry Tea.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Saludable84 said:


> *Omg. Feel better!*


@Saludable84
Thanks Girl.

I'm trying.  

And I got a lot going on at work this week and need to be there, but I am in no condition to go and be around anybody. 

I'm trying to figure out where I coulda' picked  it up at?  No telling.  It's terrible.


----------



## Saludable84

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Saludable84
> I didn't get the Salt.ed Caramel.  I did get the Tea Cakes one and also the Black.berry Tea.



All three will be repurchases for me. I love them!


----------



## Saludable84

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Saludable84
> Thanks Girl.
> 
> I'm trying.
> 
> And I got a lot going on at work this week and need to be there, but I am in no condition to go and be around anybody.
> 
> *I'm trying to figure out where I coulda' picked  it up at?  No telling.  It's terrible.*



How about a person came to work knowing she had the mumps. People are waiting for even a piece of symptom to drag her. 

Rest up. It is officially BHM. You need to represent


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Saludable84
You right Gurl.

I hate folks who come to werk sick. 

I wish I would get some 'mumps' cause some chickenhead came to work sick.

OT: I don't feel like doing my Hair today.  It will have to wait.  

I feel too bad to deal with alladat.  I can't be bothered.

OAN: My CM/NC has not been delivered.  Should be here today tho'.


----------



## Aggie

shawnyblazes said:


> Ladies, I have a funny story. So, most of you know I started a new job late November. Well, its a male dominated job. Theres one other young lady on my shift (3-11pm).
> 
> We share the same first name.
> We share the same zodiac sign.
> She live in the same vicinity. ( shes literally less than a mile from me)
> 
> 
> Tell me, how come we get to talking about natural hair. She has some of the juiciest
> twists in and I show her my instagram. She immediately screams, " I KNOW YOU"
> 
> Shes a lurker on LHCF for YEARS. ( We laughed and screamed at work for 20 minutes)
> I'm going to try and get her to join eventually.


Girl looks like you got a friend right there!


----------



## Saludable84

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Saludable84
> You right Gurl.
> 
> I hate folks who come to werk sick.
> 
> *I wish I would get some 'mumps' cause some chickenhead came to work sick.*
> 
> OT: I don't feel like doing my Hair today.  It will have to wait.
> 
> I feel too bad to deal with alladat.  I can't be bothered.
> 
> OAN: My CM/NC has not been delivered.  Should be here today tho'.



 at the bolded. Real tears. 

My CM is waiting at the U.PS pickup; Ill get it later. I got a shipping notice on Tuesday though, so Im guessing they were just late sending it. 

Who are you looking into buying this month?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Saludable84 said:


> *Who are you looking into buying this month?*


@Saludable84
Hmph.  That's a Goooooood question?

No one in particular.  I guess I need to see how the Sales look.

APB is on my radar.

How about you?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Saludable84 
I got the good sense to know when I'm sick keep my blk-bhind at the cut.

Don't nobody wanna be around alldat.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Feel better @IDareT'sHair 

Send some prayers and thoughts this way please. Having a rough week.

I need a hug and a big pan of cake.  Doesnt help my monthly visitor ishere as well.


----------



## Saludable84

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Saludable84
> Hmph.  That's a Goooooood question?
> 
> No one in particular.  I guess I need to see how the Sales look.
> 
> APB is on my radar.
> 
> How about you?



APB
NG

I think that all for now.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

shawnyblazes said:


> *Send some prayers and thoughts this way please. Having a rough week.  I need a hug and a big pan of cake.  Doesnt help my monthly visitor is here as well.*


@shawnyblazes 
Here's a Big Ol' e-Hug

Definitely sending prayers your way.  I know those kinds of weeks.  Know that this too shall pass. 

You are right.  A big pan of cake or a 1/2 Gallon of Ice Cream wouldn't be bad either.

Hope things look up.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My BM & MHC came today from N/Curly.

Wondering if I should get some Alikay?  

20% & her shipping isn't really a good deal tho'.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

[email protected] hug

Thanks @IDareT'sHair . Hope you feel better  soon.  I feel like shopping to make myself feel goodt right about now.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

shawnyblazes said:


> *Thanks. Hope you feel better  soon.  I feel like shopping to make myself feel goodt right about now.*


@shawnyblazes
I do too Gurl.  

And like-wise.  I hope you feel better soon too.

Lawd I got werk folks callin' me now, so I hope I am able to get in there tomorrow.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

IDareT'sHair said:


> @shawnyblazes
> I do too Gurl.
> 
> And like-wise.  I hope you feel better soon too.
> 
> Lawd I got werk folks callin' me now, so I hope I am able to get in there tomorrow.



I'm doing OSHA training today. Sitting here about to fall asleep. Then next week I'll be doing 40 hour training. I'll be on mornings though so theres that good thing.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

shawnyblazes said:


> *I'm doing OSHA training today. Sitting here about to fall asleep. Then next week I'll be doing 40 hour training. I'll be on mornings though so theres that good thing.*


@shawnyblazes
Gurl....You stay biz-eeeee in that new job.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Since I didn't have the energy or strength to fool wid dis head today, Imma put some more W.E.N. Pomegranate Oil on and rewrap it in Saran Wrap and hopefully deal with it tomorrow evening.

Hoping I am feeling better.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

I'm hot right now!!!!  @IDareT'sHair


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@shawnyblazes 
Here's a sample of my last two days.................constant.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

@IDareT'sHair


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@shawnyblazes
Yeah, lemme know if you hear something back from Jakeala too. 

I can't have her going off the ranch with some bs that don't make any sense. 

Her Sweet Honey Hair Thang is something I buy from her on a regular, along with Beau Vert, Silky Oil, etc.....I don't want no problems.

I do want to try the Pre-Rx at some point.  I have a couple things I got on a swap that I've tried and get to re-visit.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

I don't like the pre poo butter @IDareT'sHair


----------



## IDareT'sHair

shawnyblazes said:


> *I don't like the pre poo butter*


@shawnyblazes 
Okay...So what was the thing you were using that you said the 1st one was very emollient (even on your hands) and the 2nd one was not?

I really don't need the Pre-Poo especially with NG's and ST'icals KG.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@shawnyblazes
I made my 1st BHM Purchase (Jakeala's Sweet Honey Hair Thang *cough* Original Toasted Marshmallow)


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

IDareT'sHair said:


> @shawnyblazes
> Okay...So what was the thing you were using that you said the 1st one was very emollient (even on your hands) and the 2nd one was not?
> 
> I really don't need the Pre-Poo especially with NG's and ST'icals KG.



The Moisture Punch, no shea , aloe or coconut oil. The moisture was bananas with my first jar. Opened the second one today. different consistency, not as moisturizing.

:-(


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

@IDareT'sHair 
Feel better soon sis.

I kept Ari out of play group this week because last week the art teacher started showing signs of that stomach flu. I heard it's a bad strain so I'm not taking any chances.

Jeremy is home with a slight fever and a cough but is very energetic. Not sure what's going on with him but not too concerned.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

IDareT'sHair said:


> @shawnyblazes
> I made my 1st BHM Purchase (Jakeala's Sweet Honey Hair Thang *cough* Original Toasted Marshmallow)



That toasted marshmallow is EVERYTHING! @IDareT'sHair


----------



## IDareT'sHair

shawnyblazes said:


> *That toasted marshmallow is EVERYTHING!*


@shawnyblazes

@rileypak was responsible for turning me on to that little gem.  I was a Bellini's girl. (Peach & Berry) but I think my all time fav is Mango-Pineapple.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *Feel better soon sis*.
> 
> I kept Ari out of play group this week because last week the art teacher* started showing signs of that stomach flu. I heard it's a bad strain so I'm not taking any chances.*
> 
> Jeremy is home with a slight fever and a cough but is very energetic. Not sure what's going on with him but not too concerned.


@curlyhersheygirl
Thanks Lady! 

Left early on Monday with an upset stomach and ain't been back.  Imma try to go tomorrow. Have zero energy.  Just been laying around (freezin' & sweatin' lol).

Hope Jeremy is better.  Wish I had some of his energy.  Girl I'm all broke down.  All the way busted up.

btw: Very Nice Review on BN Detox Cleansing Conditioner.  Very Nice.  It looks like it would be goodt.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

shawnyblazes said:


> *The Moisture Punch*, no shea , aloe or coconut oil.* The moisture was bananas with my first jar. Opened the second one today. different consistency, not as moisturizing.
> 
> :-(*


@shawnyblazes
Lemme know if/when she responds.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

@IDareT'sHair 
Poor thing. Make sure you have some ginger tea and crackers with you if you go out tomorrow.

That cowash is nice. I'll get more when on sale.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl @shawnyblazes 
I always 'forget' when we're talmbout clays and such to mention Jakeala's Beau Vert. 

It's an excellent Clay/Detox.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> Poor thing. *Make sure you have some ginger tea and crackers with you if you go out tomorrow.*


@curlyhersheygirl 
I really wish I didn't have to.


----------



## rileypak

Evening everyone!
I'm out walking Pup so he can burn some energy. No hair purchases so far.

@IDareT'sHair @shawnyblazes


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Saludable84
You asked me about my BHM purchases. 

Girl, I forgot I had already committed to buying: x1 Liter of 613 and x1 Liter of Bamboo Green Tea and that au.to shi.p box of Fig in March from that girl. 

So, I guess that will be it for me.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@rileypak 
Errrbody got energy but me.


----------



## flyygirlll2

@IDareT'sHair I hope you feel better. DH is now sick cause someone from his work came in sick.

@shawnyblazes I tried the Jakeala pre-poo and I don't really care for it. There's a bunch grains in it as if it wasn't blended correctly. Thankfully I only bought one jar.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

flyygirlll2 said:


> @IDareT'sHair I hope you feel better. DH is now sick cause someone from his work came in sick.
> 
> @shawnyblazes I tried the Jakeala pre-poo and I don't really care for it. *There's a bunch grains in it as if it wasn't blended correctly*. Thankfully I only bought one jar.



and that's why I don't like it @flyygirlll2


----------



## flyygirlll2

shawnyblazes said:


> and that's why I don't like it @flyygirlll2



When I started putting it in my hair, I kept thinking wth is this??  

Used it once and that was it. I thought it was terrible.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

flyygirlll2 said:


> When I started putting it in my hair, I kept thinking wth is this??
> 
> Used it once and that was it. I thought it was terrible.



right! Its like a gritty oily sand paper butter concoction @flyygirlll2


----------



## flyygirlll2

shawnyblazes said:


> right! Its like a gritty oily sand paper butter concoction @flyygirlll2


Exactly smh. I was expecting something whipped/creamy. I was very disappointed.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@flyygirlll2 @shawnyblazes
Great reviews on that durn pre-poo from boff of ya'll. 

That sucka' needs to be reformulated.  Something's definitely not right with that one.

Glad I didn't buy any.  

I got a couple Jakeala items on a swap I was out of, so I'm able to re-visit a few things.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@flyygirlll2
You know I've been wondering where I got this mess from. 

My stomach is so tore up & sore.  It's not funny.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

I'm so sleepy. 2 more hours.  I'm only 71 % thru training.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

shawnyblazes said:


> *I'm only 71 % thru training*.


@shawnyblazes
No you didn't break it down into percentages!

It must be bad.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Has anybody figured out how to block these durn blog postings?  

They are getting on my last nerve.


----------



## flyygirlll2

@IDareT'sHair Yeah that purchase was a waste of money for real. I bought it during BF. 

Some bug is definitely going around. Now  I'm starting to feel my throat is sore  I know it's from being around DH.

I'm not sure how to get rid of the blog alerts either. I'm not seeing them on my phone right now but when I'm on my IPad of desktop I do.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

IDareT'sHair said:


> @shawnyblazes
> No you didn't break it down into percentages!
> 
> It must be bad.




It tells me sis, I keep blinking, its ruff ovah here!!! @IDareT'sHair


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

flyygirlll2 said:


> @IDareT'sHair Yeah that purchase was a waste of money for real. I bought it during BF.
> 
> Some bug is definitely going around. Now  I'm starting to feel my throat is sore  I know it's from being around DH.
> 
> I'm not sure how to get rid of the blog alerts either. I'm not seeing them on my phone right now but when I'm on my IPad of desktop I do.



Imma need you to not be so fly right now in your avatar! @flyygirlll2


----------



## flyygirlll2

@shawnyblazes Thanks  love me some black and white photos.


----------



## rileypak

These vendors out here playing with formulas again


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> Hey PJ's!
> Burning Eucalyptus & Spearmint Oil.  I think I have both T.a.r.t.s & Oils in this scent.
> 
> I agree @Beamodel - some are more potent than others.  I hate that it is trial & error and experimenting to see which ones are heavily scented and which ones are not.  (This can get expensive).
> 
> Doing a Pomegranate Oil Soak right now.  Will cleanse later today.  Not sure if I'll use anything up, but will try.
> 
> Hopefully, my NC is here especially since @curlyhersheygirl got hers.
> 
> I haven't checked my mail in several days.  *Been dealing with a terrible stomach virus*.



Oh no! take care of yourself and drink some electrolytes if you have any on hand.


----------



## Aggie

*By the way, I bought from NC:*

TGIN Honey Miracle Hair Mask 
TGIN Moisture Rich Sulfate Free Shampoo


----------



## MileHighDiva

rileypak said:


> These vendors out here playing with formulas again


Who? What? When?

NVM, I figured it out.


----------



## MileHighDiva

@shawnyblazes 
Will you work days when training is over?

@IDareT'sHair


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

MileHighDiva said:


> @shawnyblazes
> Will you work days when training is over?
> 
> @IDareT'sHair



Nope.  Back on 3 to 11pm until I get seniority.  A sister can only dream @MileHighDiva


----------



## divachyk

@IDareT'sHair, I hope you're feeling better. Some hair TLC and a week's worth of sleep is very much needed.

@curlyhersheygirl, shouldn't the teacher stay home rather than the kids.

We have a full day ahead - treatment, many appointments including radiation consult and surgery consult. Send some love & prayers this way.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@divachyk 
Definitely sending much love & prayers your way.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

divachyk said:


> @IDareT'sHair, I hope you're feeling better. Some hair TLC and a week's worth of sleep is very much needed.
> 
> @curlyhersheygirl, shouldn't the teacher stay home rather than the kids.
> 
> We have a full day ahead - treatment, many appointments including radiation consult and surgery consult. Send some love & prayers this way.


@divachyk
I think the symptoms came on suddenly so she didn't know to stay at home. Because they deal with toddlers I just elected to skip taking Ari this week in case one of the other kids picked it up. Ari only attends 2 days out of the week but other kids attend all week and at this age everything still goes into their mouths


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl
You are right. 

Symptoms came out of no where.  I was fine - the next minute I thought: "I feel sick"....


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

@IDareT'sHair 
That's how it happened with her. She was doing an activity with the kids and left to set up the craft for the day and she disappeared for about 10mins. When she came back girl was pale, sweaty and exhausted.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

@IDareT'sHair 
Are you well enough to go in today?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

flyygirlll2 said:


> *Yeah that purchase was a waste of money for real. I bought it during BF.
> 
> Some bug is definitely going around.* Now  I'm starting to feel my throat is sore  I know it's from being around DH.


@flyygirlll2 
So happeh I didn't get this.  I woulda' been too through.

And ya'll know I love a Pre-Poo.

Yeah, I only had the stomach/bodyache/chills/headache-y thing.  

No symptoms of a cough or cold.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> That's how it happened with her. She was doing an activity with the kids and left to set up the craft for the day and she disappeared for about 10mins. *When she came back girl was pale, sweaty and exhausted.*


@curlyhersheygirl
This right here.  I was talking to a colleague and all of a sudden I said: "I don't feel well"


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

@IDareT'sHair & @shawnyblazes 

Kay responded to yall in the Jakeala vendor's thread.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> This right here.  I was talking to a colleague and all of a sudden I said: "I don't feel well"


@IDareT'sHair 
  That's just awful.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *Are you well enough to go in today?*


@curlyhersheygirl 
I have to. 

I have an important meeting.  My stomach still feels sore/raw.  

I just took a big ol' swig of Pepto.  ....


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> I have to.
> 
> I have an important meeting.  My stomach still feels sore/raw.
> 
> I just took a big ol' swig of Pepto.  ....


@IDareT'sHair 
Poor thing. Keep crackers and ginger ale on hand. I hope your stomach settles down today


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> Poor thing. *Keep crackers and ginger ale* on hand. I hope your stomach settles down today


@curlyhersheygirl
I will swing by and pick these items up on my way in.

Thanks for that tip.

ETA: I just saw Jakeala's response.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

@IDareT'sHair 
No problem sis. Have a safe drive into work and I hope you feel better


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl
Hey Curly, she need to pop up in this thread and talmbout why that Pre-Poo is all grainy & gritty.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> Hey Curly, she need to pop up in this thread and talmbout why that Pre-Poo is all grainy & gritty.


@IDareT'sHair 
I think so. I have a jar in my stash and now I'm afraid to use it after reading the reviews posted here


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *I have a jar in my stash and now I'm afraid to use it after reading the reviews posted here*


@curlyhersheygirl
I'm so glad I didn't get this one. 

I mean, what do you do with something like that?

And then the Moisture Punch #1 that packed a Punch and Moisture Punch #2 that didn't even have a slap.


----------



## divachyk

@IDareT'sHair @curlyhersheygirl My stomach is off this morning but it's probably nerves.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

divachyk said:


> *My stomach is off this morning but it's probably nerves.*


@divachyk
I'm sure it is. 

Praying for a positive report today from you.

How long do you think you will be there?


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

@divachyk 
I think it's nerves too. Hang in there sis


----------



## Saludable84

Morning Ladies! 

@divachyk always praying for you and DH. 

@IDareT'sHair i hope you start to feel better. Hopefully some toast though I'm sure food is not even on your mind at the moment. 

Speaking of tummy aches, DH told me over face.time he had a stomach ache. I told him since I felt fine and he has a third world stomach, it must be something he did. I never feel bad when I tell him that for some reason.


----------



## divachyk

Hi Ladies, thank you!! The day has been ok so far. Outpatient chemo done (chemo continues for 48hrs at home). Gastro consult is done. He's still not a candidate for surgery but they gave us a diet we can try to help soothe some of his issues. The hardest appointment is at 3:00 where we speak to radiation team about treatment for his bones.


----------



## flyygirlll2

@divachyk We'll keep the prayers going. I know how it feels to see a loved one go through cancer and it's very difficult. Hang in there


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

@divachyk Ill keep you in my prayers and thoughts sis!


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

Wow, so much going on! Prayers for EVERYONE!!! 
I bought some ORS Mayo and Olive Oil Cholesterol from Wally World. Straight old school but I know my hair needs a throw back when the new ish is hit or miss.

I keep forgetting to set up my Marley appointment with sis. It's supposed to happen this weekend but it's Superbowl weekend and since my team is in, well...another bun for the week .

I've kept my existing bun for the week so far. Gosh, it's just so easy to bun, spritz nightly, tie it down, then repeat night after night.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@divachyk 
Our thoughts are with you Sis.  

Try to pencil in some "me time" whenever you can get it, so you can just exhale for a minute or two.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

Do we get a pass this month? I already bought two things as you can see .
I'm actually good on APB for a while. I used Sarenzo's Golden scented creamy oil and I must have more things scented in it but I see they will open in March.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Saludable84 
*Cackles at 3rd World Tummy*  And you are right, I wanted no parts of food, but did try to keep liquids going.

OT: I did lose about 3lbs since I've been sick.  Which is a good thing.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> *Do we get a pass this month? I already bought two things as you can see .
> I'm actually good on APB for a while. I used Sarenzo's Golden scented creamy oil and I must have more things scented in it but I see they will open in March. *


@NaturallyATLPCH
Guhl....This is Black History MONTH.  

ALL MONTH LONG!  

You betta' enjoy yo'self cause March and 1/2 of April is gone be a long one!


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

IDareT'sHair said:


> @NaturallyATLPCH
> Guhl....This is Black History MONTH.
> 
> ALL MONTH LONG!
> 
> You betta' enjoy yo'self cause March and 1/2 of April is gone be a long one!


Okay I was checking lol...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Welp...went to the office today armed to the teeth with Ginger Ale and Saltines.

I hope folks didn't think I'm expecting...... 

My Stomach is still very, very queasy and very unsettled.

I stayed way longer than I wanted to (or anticipated doing). 

Had 50-11 emails.  Ya'll know the drill.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@NaturallyATLPCH
So, are you saying Sarenzo is "closed" until March?


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> @NaturallyATLPCH
> So, are you saying Sarenzo is "closed" until March?



I thought site is closed until tomorrow at noon?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> *I used Sarenzo's Golden scented creamy oil and I must have more things scented in it but I see they will open in March.*


@rileypak 
????


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

IDareT'sHair said:


> @NaturallyATLPCH
> So, are you saying Sarenzo is "closed" until March?


I went on their site and it said something about reopening March 3? They have some things on there but you can't access everything.

Update: It was obviously a typo because early this morning it said 3/3. Now it says 2/3.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> *I went on their site and it said something about reopening March 3? They have some things on there but you can't access everything.
> 
> Update: It was obviously a typo because early this morning it said 3/3. Now it says 2/3.*


@NaturallyATLPCH
Got it!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl 
You gettin' any HTN?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

J Monique Naturals 30% Code = VDay


----------



## Saludable84

So..... been having arguments with U.PS. All day. About 5 times and even spoke to a manager. My NC package was attempted 3 times and returned to sender. I asked why didn't they send it to an access point or let me pick up at the customer service center. Apparently, NC set it up so that they could only deliver the package to my door and no where else; after the 3rd attempt, return to sender. 

I've never dealt with this from any retailer as I've been able to have my package held in the past or they currently have been taking it to access points. I don't know what I did to deserve that, as I've never had this experience with NC. Was it because I got it for 21% off and free shipping? I feel like a thief and bamboozled. 

I sent an email. A not nice one either. I think I'm going to leave them alone for a long while. I will be disputing the charges with my bank in the morning and I'm not paying a restock fee. That will be made clear to NC as they never even gave me the chance to get my package. 

I work and u.ps ground is normally not delivered on weekends around here. It's not worth it anymore. I'm just so angry because I feel it was done on purpose. I've never, ever had issues with them; why would they do that?


----------



## bajandoc86

Hey luvvies! Just checking in, hoping all is right in the PJ world. Headed to the library for my study time. 

Eta: Will be mia a lot this upcoming year, finals are coming!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@bajandoc86
I'm sure you will do well on finals and look goodt doing them too!

Doing it like you be doing it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Saludable84
You evening sound just like mine. 

I've been arguing about a few on-line purchases this evening myself.


----------



## rileypak

Morning everyone!


----------



## Saludable84

Naturally Curly will be keeping my money


----------



## MileHighDiva

@bajandoc86
Happy National Women Physician's Day!


----------



## Aggie

1 bottle of Netwurks Xcel 21 Revitalizing Spray is used up today.


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> J Monique Naturals 30% Code = VDay


@IDareT'sHair 

I didn't get this notification. When does it end?


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> J Monique Naturals 30% Code = VDay


Okay tried to use it and got this:
*
The coupon code you entered expired on 17th Jan 2017 so it can't be used.*


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Aggie
She said she was activating the Code for a 30% Val.en.tin.e's Day Sale which she said would officially start 02/10.  

But she was starting it early for LHCF.

I tried it too last night and it didn't work.  I notified her.  No response.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Saludable84 said:


> *Naturally Curly will be keeping my money *


@Saludable84 
So...What you get? 

I was 1/2 way tempted to get another Type4.  I did grab a CJ Smoothing Lotion last night tho'.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My box of Guava Tea Came (b/up to the b/up)
My Bass Bamboo Brush (b/up) also came

*Pulled Out: Bel Nouvo's Red Velvet Cake Hair Cream


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@rileypak 
What ya' doin?


----------



## Saludable84

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Saludable84
> So...What you get?
> 
> I was 1/2 way tempted to get another Type4.  I did grab a CJ Smoothing Lotion last night tho'.



They're shipping my order back out. Rectified the entire situation in less than 12 hours.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Saludable84 said:


> *They're shipping my order back out. Rectified the entire situation in less than 12 hours*.


@Saludable84 
Oh, from your order from the epic battle you had with U.P-S!

Glad they took care of it.  Maybe N-C will be much better to deal with than CM (which was a royal pain).


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My N:C Shipped!


----------



## bajandoc86

Morning ladies!

Just popped in to ask if any of you have seen the email ST sent out re: salon-sized Slip-n-Slide Hair Glide?

I know @shawnyblazes had some issues with hers.

*Slip-N-Slide Knot Proof Hair Glide- SALON SIZE*
*REPLACEMENT NOTIFICATION!!!*
Please Read if you've recently purchased our Slip-n-Slide Salon Size during our End of Year Sale! Product Replacement Details Below!

​
Greetings,

If you received a Slip-n-Slide Salon Size (only Salon Sizes) purchased during our End of Year Sale, please note that the product is more liquidy in nature than usual and subtly fragranced. There is no question that the product we shipped did not meet the high standards our customers have come to expect and should continue to demand with this product. In our effort to mass-produce the Slip-n-slide for our Salon sizes, the quality has not been as effective or similar to our usual smaller batches of this product. As a result, we have decided to no longer produce the Slip-n-Slide in Salon Sizes, due to the mechanics of formulating this product. We will return to producing this recipe in smaller batches. Moving forward, Slip-n-Slide will be produced in 12oz size containers only! This change will allow us to maintain the highest quality standards of producing Slip-n-Slide Knot Proof Hair Glide because protecting our reputation for delivering the best moisturizing detangler on the market is a key priority for us! 

We deeply apologize for our errors and regret any inconvenience caused as a result. If you purchased this product in Salon Size during our End of Year Sale from December 29-January 4th, please send an email to [email protected]with your order #, mailing address and include SALON SIZE REPLACEMENT in the subject line. Three bottles of our new 12oz size of Slip-n-Slide will be sent in replacement of the 32 ounce size. If you purchased more than 1 bottle of the Salon Size, additional bottles will be sent in correspondence. Your replacements will be shipped out no later than *February 10, 2017*!

If there is anything else that we can do to minimize your inconvenience in regard to this matter, please don't hesitate to contact us.

Sincerely,
The Soultanicals Team





*NEW* Packaging for
Slip-n-Slide Knot Proof Hair Glide!!!
Will be Available for purchase next week!
_Copyright © 2017 Soultanicals, All rights reserved._


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@bajandoc86
Good Lookin' Out Sis. 

I did pick up a Liter of KG on 12/29 and haven't even opened the box.

So thank you so much for this notification.  I just sent my email.


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> My N:C Shipped!


Mine shipped too


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Aggie
N-C really stepped up that Curl-Mart Game.  CM could sometimes take forever.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Saludable84
Hey Girlie!

What's Up?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Can a Sista' get some conversation over here?


----------



## Saludable84

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Saludable84
> Hey Girlie!
> 
> What's Up?



Morning!!!!

I'm a little addicted to that E'tae right now. Probably going to use it today and attempt a WNG. It's really only for super.bowl Sunday. 

I feel like I want to use the E'tae every wash day now.


----------



## rileypak

Morning! 

I've been lurking around the forum this morning in between gaming breaks/cutscenes. 

Will be doing my hair tomorrow and thanks to @Saludable84 I will include the Etae under my DC mishmash.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Saludable84 said:


> *Morning!!!!
> 
> I'm a little addicted to that E'tae right now. Probably going to use it today and attempt a WNG. It's really only for super.bowl Sunday.  I feel like I want to use the E'tae every wash day now.*


@Saludable84
I hate when that happens!

That's how I was starting to feel with that durn WEN.

And then I thought about all those 70-11 other Cleansing Conditioners in my Stash!

I'm sure your WNG will be very purty for SBS.  I know you gone do it right.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> *Will be doing my hair tomorrow and thanks to* *I will include the Etae under my DC mishmash*.



@rileypak @Saludable84
I know ya'll betta' _weave me alone_ with all this E'Tae Talk!

Why errbody got some E'Tae but me?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Burnin' Sarenzo's Twisted Peppermint Oil


----------



## Saludable84

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Saludable84
> I hate when that happens!
> 
> That's how I was starting to feel with that durn WEN.
> 
> And then I thought about all those 70-11 other Cleansing Conditioners in my Stash!
> 
> I'm sure your WNG will be very purty for SBS.  I know you gone do it right.



I'm over shrinkage but my issue is shine. I mixed some hemp seed and grape seed oil with 10 pumps of C&C (mainly for the scent) in a C&C empty. You've got me saving all these emptys now 

Yeah, wen is addictive because the moisture it leaves your hair with is great.


----------



## Saludable84

rileypak said:


> Morning!
> 
> I've been lurking around the forum this morning in between gaming breaks/cutscenes.
> 
> Will be doing my hair tomorrow and thanks to @Saludable84 I will include the Etae under my DC mishmash.



First of all y'all started. I don't prepoo but I didn't know if it using it like yam would work. It does though. My hair had good moisture all week, but the Komaza leaves me with such bad build up that my hair looks nasty though it feels great. 

It's not something I'm going to run to all the time, but my bottle also expires April this year.


----------



## Saludable84

IDareT'sHair said:


> Burnin' Sarenzo's Twisted Peppermint Oil



@rileypak im burning pink sangria. I didn't think I would like it, but it's nice. Sweet and tart. 

DH is loving them on the low.


----------



## Saludable84

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak @Saludable84
> I know ya'll betta' _weave me alone_ with all this E'Tae Talk!
> 
> *Why errbody got some E'Tae but me*?



Platinum PJ, that's a really good question. 

You sure there are none hiding in the garage?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Saludable84 @rileypak 
Did ya'll catch an E'Tae Sale?

If so, how da' debil did I miss it?

Saludable84 - Gurl, I have to intentionally not pick up that durn bottle. 

That girl is bringing in the Liters of Bam.boo & Gre.en Tea and the 613 this week (right in time for P-Day on Friday) *sucks teef*


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Saludable84 said:


> *DH is loving them on the low.*


@Saludable84
This made me bust out laffin'

OT: A little kid was over here a couple weeks ago, and said: "Your House Smells So Good"


----------



## Saludable84

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Saludable84 @rileypak
> Did ya'll catch an E'Tae Sale?
> 
> If so, how da' debil did I miss it?
> 
> Saludable84 - Gurl, I have to intentionally not pick up that durn bottle.
> 
> That girl is bringing in the Liters of Bam.boo & Gre.en Tea and the 613 this week (right in time for P-Day on Friday) *sucks teef*



This was back during BF. Thy had 25% on the site but I remember shipping being $8 for me and I didn't want 2 bottles because the ingredients are too "natural" with little preserves. 

My BSS had 15% off, so it was a better deal. 

2L of wen? Gurl.....


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Saludable84 said:


> *Platinum PJ, that's a really good question.  You sure there are none hiding in the garage?*


@Saludable84
I Always looked at it neva' hit PayNah.  I even looked at it BF and didn't get any.  In my mind I kept thinking: "Imma wait on a better Sale"

Speaking of the Garage.....That gives you a false sense of security, because you don't think it is as bad as it is (until you look out there).  

Imma really work on that.  Because I don't want to lug a bunch of stuff back in here when it starts to get hot out.  What I bring back in, better be a lot smaller than what I took out there.


----------



## rileypak

@Saludable84 @IDareT'sHair

I'm burning Eucalyptus and Spearmint. 
It's wonderful!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Saludable84 said:


> *This was back during BF. Thy had 25% on the site but I remember shipping being $8 for me and I didn't want 2 bottles because the ingredients are too "natural" with little preserves.
> 
> My BSS had 15% off, so it was a better deal.
> 
> 2L of wen? Gurl.....*


@Saludable84 
Yeah, maybe the shipping is why I didn't get it?  I wish I could find it OTG, but I never tend to look for products OTG.

Yeah, she is charging me $25.00 for each - she need to just gone & cancel that A.ut.o Sh.ip, cause I don't wanna get caught up.

Hopefully, I won't like those.  And I'm getting that Fig from her, but it she won't get it until Mar.ch.


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Saludable84 @rileypak
> Did ya'll catch an E'Tae Sale?
> 
> If so, how da' debil did I miss it?



I grabbed my two bottles during BF from Hattache. One bottle expires this month so I've got to get to it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> *I'm burning Eucalyptus and Spearmint. *
> *It's wonderful!*


@rileypak
It is.  I was burning that. 

That's exactly what I was burning when that Kid said that.


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak @Saludable84
> I know ya'll betta' _weave me alone_ with all this E'Tae Talk!
> 
> Why errbody got some E'Tae but me?


I ain't gat none neither @IDareT'sHair. I wonder if I should look into it


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> *I grabbed my two bottles during BF from Hattache. One bottle expires this month so I've got to get to it.*


@rileypak
See!

I never even looked at it or thought about it at Hattache!


----------



## Saludable84

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Saludable84
> I Always looked at it neva' hit PayNah.  I even looked at it BF and didn't get any.  In my mind I kept thinking: "Imma wait on a better Sale"
> 
> Speaking of the Garage.....That gives you a false sense of security, because you don't think it is as bad as it is (until you look out there).
> 
> Imma really work on that.  Because I don't want to lug a bunch of stuff back in here when it starts to get hot out.  What I bring back in, better be a lot smaller than what I took out there.



I didn't mind the sale, it was the shipping. And I feel that because it's marketed as a prepoo, it makes the price a bit steep for me because using something as a prepoo versus as a conditioner booster makes a huge difference. 

I would blow through half a bottle as a prepoo, which makes it not worth $20 but as a booster, makes me think twice about trying. I can get 4 uses from it. At least. 

I wanted a house with a driveway. Now, I've upgraded to a house with a garage. I mean, it's just perfect for me. I would never hear DH mouth because he would be none the wiser 

Dang. Now I get it


----------



## Saludable84

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Saludable84
> Yeah, maybe the shipping is why I didn't get it?  I wish I could find it OTG, but I never tend to look for products OTG.
> 
> Yeah, she is charging me $25.00 for each - she need to just gone & cancel that A.ut.o Sh.ip, cause I don't wanna get caught up.
> 
> Hopefully, I won't like those.  And I'm getting that Fig from her, but it she won't get it until Mar.ch.



Ionno. 613 is really good.


----------



## Saludable84

Aggie said:


> I ain't gat none neither @IDareT'sHair. I wonder if I should look into it


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Aggie said:


> *I ain't gat none neither.  I wonder if I should look into it*


@Aggie @Saludable84 @rileypak
Hmphf.

Gurl...we ain't lettin' them ride this Bandwagon w/o Us!

I don't know when I'm getting some.....but Imma get me some!


----------



## Saludable84

rileypak said:


> @Saludable84 @IDareT'sHair
> 
> I'm burning Eucalyptus and Spearmint.
> It's wonderful!



I'm not sure if I got that one, but I'll definitely add it to the next cart


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Saludable84 said:


> *Ionno. 613 is really good.*


@Saludable84
Nah Gurl.  I can't let myself get caught up in her A.u.t.o. ship web. 

She bests to gone & cancel them thangs and quit brangin' in stuff for me to buy. $25 or not. 

Or send 'em back or somethin'.  Hmph.

I will not go down that hole.


----------



## Aggie

You girls are burning and I'm burning too. Just not the same things you are. I got some wonderful fragrant oils from newdirectionsaromatics.com last year and burning one of my 16 oz containers of Ylang Ylang Extra fragrant oil right now. 

You only need a little bit of it too. I only have one diffuser burning out in the living room area and I could smell that in my bedroom. That's how good it is and how intense it is. It smells delicious.  I gats my burn going on too.


----------



## Saludable84

@IDareT'sHair @Aggie 

The sucky part is that it's really not worth it to buy more than 2 at a time unless you know you will use them every to every other wash day. My bottle basically expired 6 months after purchase. Not sure how long they were on the shelves, but my BSS had just started selling them end of summer, so if it was there the entire time, that's less than a year.


----------



## Saludable84

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Saludable84
> Nah Gurl.  I can't let myself get caught up in her A.u.t.o. ship web.
> 
> She bests to gone & cancel them thangs and quit brangin' in stuff for me to buy. $25 or not.
> 
> Or send 'em back or somethin'.  Hmph.
> 
> I will not go down that hole.



That's why I stopped  and my sister was loving them too. Asking when I get more, to send her some stopped that real quick.


----------



## Aggie

rileypak said:


> @Saludable84 @IDareT'sHair
> 
> I'm burning Eucalyptus and Spearmint.
> It's wonderful!


newdirectionsaromatics.com has this fragrance as well. I already went through all of it though. I remember it smelled awesome .


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Saludable84 
Yeah, I remember early on in my HHJ, folks were discussing shelf-life of this product line.

Excellent Point.  No stock piling.


----------



## Saludable84

Aggie said:


> You girls are burning and I'm burning too. Just not the same things you are. I got some wonderful fragrant oils from newdirectionsaromatics.com last year and burning one of my 16 oz containers of Ylang Ylang Extra fragrant oil right now.
> 
> You only need a little bit of it too. I only have one diffuser burning out in the living room area and I could smell that in my bedroom. That's how good it is and how intense it is. It smells delicious.  I gats my burn going on too.


Listen, as long as the house smell goodt, it's all good. 

I have one in every room because I'm just greedy


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Saludable84 said:


> *That's why I stopped  and my sister was loving them too. Asking when I get more, to send her some stopped that real quick.*


@Saludable84
Awwww....you dogged Sis.  It's definitely easy to get all caught up.

Because you can't Beweave it!

Yeah, I committed to get those....but I will not buy anymore.


----------



## Aggie

Saludable84 said:


> @IDareT'sHair @Aggie
> 
> The sucky part is that it's really not worth it to buy more than 2 at a time unless you know you will use them every to every other wash day. My bottle basically expired 6 months after purchase. Not sure how long they were on the shelves, but my BSS had just started selling them end of summer, so if it was there the entire time, that's less than a year.


@Saludable84 

Oh really? Maybe I'll only get one but from Hattache when they have a sale going on. Also what else in that etae line do you get? Is it the reconstructor you're using?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@rileypak
Is the Caramel Rx anything like M:C Caramel?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

So, I decided not to use my KG this week and to pull out NG's Pre-Poo instead.  

I gotta hold on to the rest of my KG, cause no telling what's going on with that right now.


----------



## Saludable84

Aggie said:


> @Saludable84
> 
> Oh really? Maybe I'll only get one but from Hattache when they have a sale going on. Also what else in that etae line do you get? Is it the reconstructor you're using?


Yes. That's the one. Idk how it's a Reconstructor though 

I'm not interested in the rest of the line. Im sure it's good for curly hair, but it seems like a like catered to the SHN (straight haired natural) and I'm not about that heat life.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Imma be trying out some "new" DC'ers the next few wash days!  
Up in the rotation are:
NuCreations Mat.cha Gre,en Tea
Inashi Mango Restorative


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak
> Is the Caramel Rx anything like M:C Caramel?



It seems like it will be much thicker than the M:C. I'll see tomorrow


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Saludable84 said:


> *Yes. That's the one. Idk how it's a Reconstructor though
> 
> I'm not interested in the rest of the line. Im sure it's good for curly hair, but it seems like a like catered to the SHN (straight haired natural) and I'm not about that heat life.*


@Saludable84
Nice Post.

I will keep this in mind because I will be using Heat at some point.


----------



## Aggie

Saludable84 said:


> Yes. That's the one. Idk how it's a Reconstructor though
> 
> I'm not interested in the rest of the line. Im sure it's good for curly hair, but it seems like a like catered to the SHN (straight haired natural) and I'm not about that heat life.


Okay gotcha. Thanks


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> *It seems like it will be much thicker than the M:C. I'll see tomorrow *


@rileypak
Can't wait for your review.

Lawd I love that M:C Caramel.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Aggie @rileypak @Saludable84

I know we just fo' days in, but BHM Sales are s-l-o-w.

I think V-Day they will pick up and probably too much and folks will be competing for the same dollas'. 

*cough* if it were me....I'd be a specials runnin' sista'.

I'd tie this whole month up w/Sales and not just look for V-Day, where errbody and they daddy gone be tryna' get paid.  In the Hurr World & in the Non-Hurr World.

So that's my little PJ-Rant.


----------



## Saludable84

IDareT'sHair said:


> Imma be trying out some "new" DC'ers the next few wash days!
> Up in the rotation are:
> *NuCreations Mat.cha Gre,en Tea*
> Inashi Mango Restorative



I just purchased her Egyptian Magic Cream. It was decently priced and when I messaged her, I thought she ignored me but she was on vacation (nice if her shop was closed too). Anyway, she was nicer this time, and shipped quick, but I'm still not messing with her outside of that cream. 

That Mat.cha was everything though.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Saludable84 said:


> *I'm still not messing with her outside of that cream.
> 
> That Mat.cha was everything though.*


@Saludable84
Why won't you get the M.a.t.c.h.a again? 

What is the Egyptian Magic Creme like?

OT: I should convo TMN to see if she's having a V-Day/BHM Sale.  *probably won't get a response*


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Saludable84 
I see TMN has 25% SAVE25.  Banana and a few others are not listed.


----------



## Saludable84

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Saludable84
> Why won't you get the M.a.t.c.h.a again?
> 
> What is the Egyptian Magic Creme like?
> 
> OT: I should convo TMN to see if she's having a V-Day/BHM Sale.  *probably won't get a response*



I asked her about a 16 jar because the 8oz would only last me 2 uses. She basically insulted me by telling me I was heavy handed and that her daughter with WL hair gets about 6 uses per jar. 

Another poster said she did sell them at one time in 16oz jars. Toni said she wasn't sure if she would offer them in that size, but then started selling something else in that size. 

To add insult to injury, she then had a 35% off sale that was basically shipping. 

Toni is good for one-offs when you need a small purchase, but not practical for hauling. And it sucks because her mat.cha was delicious despite the fact that I hate aloe and avocado


----------



## Saludable84

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Saludable84
> I see TMN has 25% SAVE25.  Banana and a few others are not listed.



I hate her service but I love her stuff


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Saludable84
Dang Gurl.  I think I remember that whole thing now. 

What's up with the Egyptian Creme?

Yeah, her shipping is


----------



## Saludable84

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Saludable84
> Dang Gurl.  I think I remember that whole thing now.
> 
> What's up with the Egyptian Creme?
> 
> Yeah, her shipping is



Her EC is basically a dupe for another one that's grossly overpriced. I only bought it to see how it should work, however, I will not buy the original since Toni offers it for $13 with shipping. The original is $24, tar.get or ama.zon. It also had good reviews. I'm only using it on my face at this time. 

It's a 2oz cream


----------



## Saludable84

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Saludable84
> I see TMN has 25% SAVE25.  Banana and a few others are not listed.



Sent her a rhetorical email again.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Saludable84 said:


> *Sent her a rhetorical email again.*


@Saludable84 
IKR?

So Did I.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Saludable84 said:


> *Her EC is basically a dupe for another one that's grossly overpriced.
> 
> I'm only using it on my face at this time.
> 
> It's a 2oz cream*


@Saludable84 
That's what I thought.  I thought it was something for your Sk.in C.a.r.e Regi.


----------



## rileypak

I need to start using s.kin care stuff on every piece of s.kin if I'm going to get through this stuff before it expires. Whole body gon' be on unicorn status 

Just picked up my latest Sarenzo order. They have stickers on them that say "allow 2 weeks to cure".  
Were those on anyone else's recent purchases?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> *Just picked up my latest Sarenzo order. They have stickers on them that say "allow 2 weeks to cure". *
> *Were those on anyone else's recent purchases? *


@rileypak
No, what you got that needs to 'cure'?  A Ham?

You betta' send some of that stuff to Momma, so she can be a Unicorn for Spring/Summer.


----------



## Saludable84

rileypak said:


> I need to start using s.kin care stuff on every piece of s.kin if I'm going to get through this stuff before it expires. Whole body gon' be on unicorn status
> 
> Just picked up my latest Sarenzo order. They have stickers on them that say "allow 2 weeks to cure".
> Were those on anyone else's recent purchases?



A few of mine came like that. I take that as don't use for a couple weeks. They are a tad softer. I mean, if that's the case, post them after they're cured. 

I used mine.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

Y'all gon learn taday @IDareT'sHair and @Saludable84 . Post her email response when the phantom responds.

Anyone getting any Sarenzo? Might pick up a Golden and Pink Sands creamy oil. I know they smell exactly like the Yankee Candle scents, the Golden one does.


----------



## Aggie

Today I finished a jar of NG Jamaica Me Crazy Deep Conditioner. I noticed that it's not on her site anymore. I did like it though. Not a repurchase however. I'm trying hard to minimize my stash. 

My next DCs areto use up a jar of APB Marula & Honey Deep Conditioner and DB Deep Conditioning, Moisturizing Hair Mask.


----------



## Aggie

Just used up the last of my bottle of NG Moisture Boost moisturizing hair spritzer. I liked it but it's not a repurchase item due to stash minimizing.


----------



## Saludable84

Finished:
Kaolin Clay (no backups will repurchase next week)
APB Island Kiwi Moisturizing Conditioner


----------



## Aggie

Saludable84 said:


> Finished:
> Kaolin Clay (no backups will repurchase next week)
> APB Island Kiwi Moisturizing Conditioner


Cute Avi @Saludable84


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Used:
HBCO

Burning Eucalyptus & Berries!  Very Nice.


----------



## Saludable84

Aggie said:


> Cute Avi @Saludable84




Thank you


----------



## bajandoc86

IDareT'sHair said:


> @bajandoc86
> Good Lookin' Out Sis.
> 
> I did pick up a Liter of KG on 12/29 and haven't even opened the box.
> 
> So thank you so much for this notification.  I just sent my email.



No problem sis. I am cracking up at you not even opening the box a whole month later.



IDareT'sHair said:


> @bajandoc86
> I'm sure you will do well on finals and look goodt doing them too!
> 
> Doing it like you be doing it.



Thank you love! P.s. The mister is coming to Ja for his birthday in April!  I am so durn excited I can hardly stand it. 

@MileHighDiva Thank you! I was on call that day ironically.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@bajandoc86
Awww...I'm so excited for Ya'll.   I hope you will have lots of time to spend with him. 

You betta' cook him some of that good stuff you was cookin' that day.

*cough* Um....And I meant "Food"


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@bajandoc86
Oh, I popped in to say ST'icals said mine wasn't one of the one's that had the consistency issue.

I have a bunch of unopened boxes and padded envelopes just sitting.


----------



## Saludable84

@bajandoc86 sounds like a nice plan in April. Better make sure you smell goodt too.


----------



## bajandoc86

IDareT'sHair said:


> @bajandoc86
> Awww...I'm so excited for Ya'll.   I hope you will have lots of time to spend with him.
> 
> You betta' cook him some of that good stuff you was cookin' that day.
> 
> *cough* Um....And I meant "Food"



You have me over here giggling like a plum fool! 

Having unopened packages weeks later means when you finally get to opening them it's like you got a new order all over again! Hehe



Saludable84 said:


> @bajandoc86 sounds like a nice plan in April. Better make sure you smell goodt too.



You know it! I already made up my schedule for my skin and body peels too.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@bajandoc86
I know it doesn't seem like it, but in long-distance Lurve time, April is just right around the corner.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

bajandoc86 said:


> *You know it! I already made up my schedule for my skin and body peels too.*


@bajandoc86 
Dang!
Lawd...Don't Hurt the Brutha'

Bruh gone be in trouble.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Imma still use my NG's Pre-Poo Rx instead of KG.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I guess I'll start Inverting next week for February.


----------



## Saludable84

@bajandoc86 i have to remember body peels.


----------



## bajandoc86

IDareT'sHair said:


> @bajandoc86
> Dang!
> Lawd...Don't Hurt the Brutha'
> 
> Bruh gone be in trouble.



I plan on looking extra chocolatey by time he gets here. All smooth and buttered up. Someone should warn him. 
 'You in danger bruh'.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

bajandoc86 said:


> *I plan on looking extra chocalatey by time he gets here. All smooth and buttered up. Someone should warn him.
> 'You in danger bruh'.*


@bajandoc86
Gurl...Bruh Already Know and Can't Wait!!!


Hmph.  Gurl....You the Cake and the Gift!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@flyygirlll2
You've been on my mind.  I hope you are good.


----------



## flyygirlll2

@IDareT'sHair I'm doing ok considering everything going on.


Today was wash day and it was terrible. My hair was very matted and tangled. I had to pull out the ACV  and pray for real. It took practically most of the day to do my hair and I was just over it . I ended up giving myself a much needed trim though.

I wanted to use the Etae Caramel under my DC but I discovered there's little grains in it which is weird, so I had to forgo it. I used APB Blueberry Cheescake DC and I don't like it. It sat on top of my hair and added no muoisture.

I have to go back to the drawing board because nothing is really keeping my hair moisturized, even my HG products smh. I also need to figure out how to cut down time on wash day .... because there has to be another way, this is just too much.


----------



## flyygirlll2

@Saludable84 Love the WNG in your avi 
I'm not brave enough to try one yet.


----------



## rileypak

@flyygirlll2

Sorry to hear your hair is giving you the blues.
When's the last time you clarified? Might be time for a reset if it you haven't done so recently.


----------



## flyygirlll2

@rileypak I clarified 2 weeks ago. I thought about doing it today but since my hair was already very tangled, I didn't want my hair to dry out even more. Next time I might.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

flyygirlll2 said:


> @IDareT'sHair I'm doing ok considering everything going on.
> 
> 
> Today was wash day and it was terrible. My hair was very matted and tangled. I had to pull out the ACV  and pray for real. It took practically most of the day to do my hair and I was just over it . I ended up giving myself a much needed trim though.
> 
> I wanted to use the Etae Caramel under my DC but I discovered there's little grains in it which is weird, so I had to forgo it. I used APB Blueberry Cheescake DC and I don't like it. It sat on top of my hair and added no muoisture.
> 
> I have to go back to the drawing board because nothing is really keeping my hair moisturized, even my HG products smh. I also need to figure out how to cut down time on wash day .... because there has to be another way, this is just too much.



The grains are fine.  Its the honey.  It will melt after being in your hair.  Doesnt leave it gritty.  Rinsr with warm water.


----------



## Shay72

Need to catch up. Used up a few things I don't remember. Would need to check my inventory sheet. I've been hyper focused on getting below 200 lbs. I'm teetering on the brink. I was gonna reward myself with a Coach bag but I'm thinking naw I will go smaller. I need to work on saving.


----------



## Shay72

I'm doing my monthly routine today. Will probably do yoga with dc in and a plastic cap on. 

Today is my mama's bday. Talking bout the NFL is wrong. They should've consulted her before scheduling the Super Bowl on her birthday. Especially since Atlanta is playing and my step father is a HUGE Atlanta fan. He was born & raised in Georgia so it makes sense.

Happy Belated Birthday @IDareT'sHair!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72 said:


> *Would need to check my inventory sheet. I've been hyper focused on getting below 200 lbs. I'm teetering on the brink. I was gonna reward myself with a Coach bag but I'm thinking naw I will go smaller. I need to work on saving.*


@Shay72

That is amazing.  I remember how hard you've been working on this. *proud of you Sis*

And Yasssssssss You do need to "reward" yourself with something special.

I might buy myself something too to Celebrate.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

flyygirlll2 said:


> *I'm doing ok considering everything going on.*


@flyygirlll2


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Okay, so I gotta say - I'm really liking this Inashi Mango Restorative DC'er.  (Under the Steamer with it now).

First Impressions: Love the Consistency, Scent, it just went on really well - just like I like my DC'ers.  Very nice.

Actually, I've loved every Inashi product I've tried (so far).  Didn't know what to expect, but it has exceeded my expectations.

I still have the Cowash and the L-I @rileypak loves.  Can't wait to try them.

*cough* I may ask to see if there will be anything for V-Day or BHM.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Saludable84
How's the S/u/p/e/r B/o/w/l Party Hurr coming?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Conversation Please?........  Come On Ya'll.


----------



## Saludable84

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Saludable84
> How's the S/u/p/e/r B/o/w/l Party Hurr coming?



Normally, the next day my hair is pretty ok. Today it was a disaster. I put it in a puffy tail. So, disappointed, but I may start rocking a puff a bit more when the weather gets nicer 

I really like it. And I normally hate my puffs


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Saludable84 
Welp.  You shole laid it out in your Avi.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Finished Up:
x1 16oz BBD Stretch (don't think I have a b/up - but I will repurchase)


----------



## flyygirlll2

My brother typically has a Super Bowl party but he's not doing anything this year, so I'm not going anywhere which works out because I was not in the mood to do anything style related to my hair.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I used Jakeala Flax-mallow to cleanse with today.  I am still "baffled" that folks would actually 'try' to DC with that product? 

Absolutely nothing about that product says DC'er to me?  I know it says that in the directions, but I cannot see it. 

It works best for me as a Cleansing Conditioner.  

I used the Sweet Potato Pie I got on a "Swap"


----------



## IDareT'sHair

flyygirlll2 said:


> *so I'm not going anywhere which works out because I was not in the mood to do anything style related to my hair.*


@flyygirlll2 
You coulda' put a Slap on it and KIM. 

Those little caps are coming in handy.


----------



## flyygirlll2

IDareT'sHair said:


> @flyygirlll2
> You coulda' put a Slap on it and KIM.
> 
> Those little caps are coming in handy.



True lol. I actually wore mine today while out earlier cause it's cold/windy.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Hey divas
Finally got done with the spread for our super bowl party later. DH just went out to pick up the party sub, cheese platter and wings we ordered.

I got my hair in a messy bun and sporting my Pat's visor.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

I will not be doing a damn thing to this head until the Superbowl is over . 
Will be wearing my ATL hat. Going to a friend's house to partay, we are huge Falcons fans.


----------



## flyygirlll2

curlyhersheygirl said:


> Hey divas
> Finally got done with the spread for our super bowl party later. DH just went out to pick up the party sub, cheese platter and wings we ordered.
> 
> I got my hair in a messy bun and sporting my Pat's visor.



Ya'll are not playing. Got everything locked and loaded


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

flyygirlll2 said:


> Ya'll are not playing. Got everything locked and loaded


@flyygirlll2 
We do it big when the Pat's make it to the super bowl lol


----------



## Saludable84

IDareT'sHair said:


> I used Jakeala Flax-mallow to cleanse with today.  I am still "baffled" that folks would actually 'try' to DC with that product?
> 
> Absolutely nothing about that product says DC'er to me?  I know it says that in the directions, but I cannot see it.
> 
> It works best for me as a Cleansing Conditioner.
> 
> I used the Sweet Potato Pie I got on a "Swap"



My mother actually uses it as a leave In  I asked her how and she said it just works. It's the best moisturizer she's ever tried. 

Now that i think about it, she has not complained about her hair since I sent her that stuff and referred her to ion chelating shampoo


----------



## Saludable84

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> I will not be doing a damn thing to this head until the Superbowl is over .
> Will be wearing my ATL hat. Going to a friend's house to partay, we are huge Falcons fans.



I only go to the parties for food and I'm making cookies now, but I told my friends I'll support Atlanta because I can't stand Giselle. I'm petty. I know.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

@IDareT'sHair 
I've always wondered about that product. Thanks for that review.


----------



## rileypak

Finally off work, now it's time to walk the Pup, eat breakfast, and get this hair started. 
No S.B around here. I'll be catching up on my shows


----------



## Beamodel

Purchased more Sarenzo Wax Tarts & one body scrub: 

1 - Body Scrub Vanilla Pound Cake
1 - Almond Cupcake Fluff
1 - Wax Hearts - I've Been Baking
3 - Wax Hearts - Pink Vanilla Laundry


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Saludable84 said:


> *My mother actually uses it as a leave In  I asked her how and she said it just works. It's the best moisturizer she's ever tried.*


@Saludable84
That's good she found a way to make it work for her.  I never thought about using it as a L-I.

Nothing about it says DC'er to me.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl 
What you DC'ing with these days?


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> What you DC'ing with these days?


@IDareT'sHair 
I DC'd yesterday with DB's pumpkin. I'm almost out of the DC's in rotation so I'll be pulling out 4 new ones soon.
UBH will be one of them. That's my last 16oz bottle so I'll order more later.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *I DC'd yesterday with DB's pumpkin. I'm almost out of the DC's in rotation so I'll be pulling out 4 new ones soon.
> UBH will be one of them. That's my last 16oz bottle so I'll order more later.*


@curlyhersheygirl
What ALL are you putting in rotation?

So far I have:
Inashi Mango Hemp Restorative
NurCreations M.a.t.c.h.a Gre.en Tea & Avoca.do

*I will probably add x1 more (something new) maybe a J.Monique?


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

@IDareT'sHair 
UBH, MJ super sweet back, KJ naturals neopolitan are definites. May toss in an APB but not sure which one.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> UBH, *MJ super sweet back,* KJ naturals neopolitan are definites. May toss in an APB but not sure which one.


@curlyhersheygirl
Finally! I still haven't pulled out mine.   I'm inspired now. 

Maybe I'll pull out CD's Black-Vanilla that I bought that time w/Brownie.

KJ Neapolitan is thebomb.com


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

@IDareT'sHair 
I keep forgetting to get that black vanilla. That's something I should really try.

We went in on those super sweet backs, I need to start using them.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl
How many of them thangs did we get Curly?  Well, I have just as many 16oz  CD BVS. 

So, you've motivated me to F-I-N-A-L-L-Y start of that CD.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl 
Brownie use to Lurve her BVS  She use to stay on that one.

I should send you one so you can help me get rid of it.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

@IDareT'sHair 
I don't remember how many I got but I know we went crazy since it was like $6 each plus free shipping. That was the best MJ sale ever.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *We do it big when the Pat's make it to the super bowl lol*


@curlyhersheygirl


Um...Ya'll go Errrr Year Don't Ya'?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *I don't remember how many I got but I know we went crazy since it was like $6 each plus free shipping. That was the best MJ sale ever.*


@curlyhersheygirl
They didn't do nuffin' this year.  *sucks teef*

Errtime I think about me and you on that MJ and me & Brownie on that CD BVS - I crack up. 

And it reminds me how real "PJ-ism" is. 

You should have seen me on that expressway! 

Gurl....I was a nervous wreck.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> 
> 
> Um...Ya'll go Errrr Year Don't Ya'?


@IDareT'sHair 

I guess we do. But when we're not in the super bowl it's a little low key


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

@IDareT'sHair 
Everytime I think about you and the expressway I cackle lol


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *I guess we do. But when we're not in the super bowl it's a little low key *


@curlyhersheygirl 
I cannot remember when ya'll wasn't up in that piece???....

And that's why folks hate Ya'll.

When was the last time ya'll weren't in the SB?  Refresh my memory.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *Everytime I think about you and the expressway I cackle lol*


@curlyhersheygirl 
And it was icy and I was flyin' like I was EMS. 

Girl, what about when I couldn't figure out how to do that durn discount code? 

I was literally losing it.  #PJ Problems.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

curlyhersheygirl said:


> @flyygirlll2
> We do it big when the Pat's make it to the super bowl lol


And that's quite frequently huh


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

Ulta sent me a $10 coupon that expired yesterday so I bought a face mask and a sample gift set of Pureology products.
As the underdog, I do hope my team wins though, second time in the franchise's history even making it. I'm proud of them either way, win or lose.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> And it was icy and I was flyin' like I was EMS.
> 
> Girl, what about when I couldn't figure out how to do that durn discount code?
> 
> I was literally losing it.  #PJ Problems.


@IDareT'sHair 
Lol you were email, messaging and tagging me to get that info correct. That was a funny evening.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

Still deciding on this creamy oil, but I see the sale is for the month of February. Hmmmm...


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> I cannot remember when ya'll wasn't up in that piece???....
> 
> And that's why folks hate Ya'll.
> 
> When was the last time ya'll weren't in the SB?  Refresh my memory.


@IDareT'sHair 
Last year lol


----------



## IDareT'sHair

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> *Still deciding on this creamy oil, but I see the sale is for the month of February. Hmmmm...*



@NaturallyATLPCH
So what's the Golden smell like?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *Last year lol*


@curlyhersheygirl 
Oh.  That was just because of deflate-gate.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *Lol you were email, messaging and tagging me to get that info correct. That was a funny evening.*


@curlyhersheygirl
I was blowing you up!.....


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

@NaturallyATLPCH I just tried APB'S creamy oil yesterday. It's nice. The consistency is different to Sarenzo and Jakeala but it's non greasy and absorbs well.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> Oh.  That was just because of deflate-gate.


@IDareT'sHair 
Ugh Goodell and his mess. Booo


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *Ugh Goodell and his mess. Booo*


@curlyhersheygirl
Ya'll back in.  Isn't TomB retiring soon?


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

IDareT'sHair said:


> @NaturallyATLPCH
> So what's the Golden smell like?


Golden smells mesmerizing. I honestly cannot describe it but Yankee Candle has a Golden Sands candle and it smells just like it. The next time you see that candle, smell it.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> Ya'll back in.  Isn't TomB retiring soon?


And they will be in every year because the AFC does not have a quarterback or a team that can really challenge them since Peyton Manning retired lol...


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

curlyhersheygirl said:


> @NaturallyATLPCH I just tried APB'S creamy oil yesterday. It's nice. The consistency is different to Sarenzo and Jakeala but it's non greasy and absorbs well.


I have a sample of this from her Subscription Box, need to try it out very soon.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> *And they will be in every year because the AFC does not have a quarterback or a team that can really challenge them since Peyton Manning retired lol...*


@NaturallyATLPCH
Maybe if TB retires?  

Maybe Da' Falcons will surprise us tonight.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> Golden smells mesmerizing. I honestly cannot describe it *but Yankee Candle has a Golden Sands candle and it smells just like it. The next time you see that candle, smell it.*


@NaturallyATLPCH 
I will.

And as bad as I don't need another durn Creamy up in this piece, I may get this one (and some others) this weekend if the Sale is still on.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

IDareT'sHair said:


> @NaturallyATLPCH
> Maybe if TB retires?
> 
> Maybe Da' Falcons will surprise us tonight.


Yes that's ONLY if he retires. I don't see him retiring soon though.
The Falcons have surprised everyone by just being there because at the beginning of the season they had a 1.6% chance. Hell, they surprised us lol...
We shall see what unfolds later on!


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> Ya'll back in.  Isn't TomB retiring soon?


@IDareT'sHair 
I think he has 2 more years on the contract. Giselle is already lining him up with modeling contracts though. He's the new face of Aston Martin


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl
He short ain't he? 

He may gone someplace and go work for Drump......


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

We have to bring our A game because the falcons are playing really well. It's gonna be an awesome game.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> *Yes that's ONLY if he retires.* I don't see him retiring soon though.


@NaturallyATLPCH
He need to gone somewhere and work for Drump & Dense..... 

Since he's BFFs with Da'Donald.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> He short ain't he?
> 
> He may gone someplace and go work for Drump......


@IDareT'sHair 
He's 6'4
I think so since that's his pal


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *We have to bring our A game because the falcons are playing really well. It's gonna be an awesome game*.


@curlyhersheygirl 
You and @NaturallyATLPCH boff got Skin in the Game!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *He's 6'4*
> I think so since that's his pal


@curlyhersheygirl
WHAT????? I don't know why I always thought he was short & stocky.  

Hmph.  Learn something new every day.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> WHAT????? I don't know why I always thought he was short & stocky.
> 
> Hmph.  Learn something new every day.


Nah Brady is tall. It should be a very good game though!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@NaturallyATLPCH 
Maybe I only see him sitting?  Hmph.  I thought it was sh'ort.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

Ship ship from Ulta


----------



## Shay72

Happy belated birthday @divachyk!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Shay72
How you feelin' with your We.igh.t Loss?  Are you still working out & stuff?

ETA:  Imma buy something to Shay-la-Brate too, when you get under 2. 

I know how hard you've been working on that.


----------



## Shay72

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Shay72
> 
> That is amazing.  I remember how hard you've been working on this. *proud of you Sis*
> 
> And Yasssssssss You do need to "reward" yourself with something special.
> 
> *I might buy myself something too to Celebrate.*


You are hilarious @IDareT'sHair. I think I might finally buy a steamer. I feel my hair thrived more with it and I've been missing it for a long time .


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72 said:


> *I think I might finally buy a steamer. I feel my hair thrived more with it and I've been missing it for a long time* .


@Shay72
You should.  I couldn't do w/o my Steama'


IDareT'sHair said:


> *ETA:  Imma buy something to Shay-la-Brate too, when you get under 2.
> 
> I know how hard you've been working on that*.


@Shay72
Imma think of something to treat myself to. 

Seriously, I'm proud of you.


----------



## Shay72

Thank you @IDareT'sHair!

I'm doing yoga daily & in the pool walking 1x/ week. This spring I will learn how to swim so that will help. They always say what you do to lose weight you have to do for the rest of your life. Last time I lost weight I was a gym rat and hated every minute of it. It wasn't sustainable for me. Yoga, water walking, and swimming will work. When it gets nice I will walk outside. All of these I can do for life. I also have a treadmill so I'm good. Also I never feel deprived on WW so that's priceless.


----------



## Aggie

Good evening ladies. I went to church at 8:30 this morning then to work for 11 am. I just got hone from work and I'm beat so i may not be up very long tonight plus I have to be to work at 8 in the morning.


----------



## Aggie

I don't remember if I posted this but I will in case I didn't. I used up a jar of SSI Coriander Fig Balm. I may replace it sometime later if I need to.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Shay72 
Nice Plan.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Steeping a Pot of Guava Leaf Tea to freeze.


----------



## rileypak

*Used up*
APB Pumpkin Seed Moisturizing Mask (2-3 backups, definite repurchase)
Soultanicals Afrotastic Curl Elastic (1 backup I think, future repurchase at some point)


----------



## rileypak

I'm so sleepy! 

Let me rinse this conditioner out so I can twist up and get to bed


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> *Let* *me rinse this conditioner out so I can twist up and get to bed*


@rileypak 
What conditioner did you use?


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak
> What conditioner did you use?



Put the mix of APB Pumpkin Seed Moisturizing Mask and Soultanicals Afrotastic Curl Elastic on top of Etae Reconstructor.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@rileypak
Interesting mixture.


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak
> Interesting mixture.



I hope I don't regret my efforts to use up products tonight


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> I hope I don't regret my efforts to use up products tonight


@rileypak
I hope you don't either.

That was a 'kitchen sink' mixture.  _"You threw in everything but the kitchen sink"_


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Pulled out my Family Size Siamese Twist Sweet Potatoe Pie Hair Creme and put some in a 2oz jar.  Will try to use it very sparingly. 

I just looked on her ETSY page seeing what I could see. 

Nada. I do like that Ginger Frosting Hair Creme.  I'd get it if it was on Sale.


----------



## Beamodel

I had a very successful deep conditioning session today. 

I DC'd with NG Mashmallow Root
Bekura Honey Latte as my leave in
Tresemme Thermal protection spray 
(then blow dried)
PM Super Skinny 
(then flat ironed with my FHI)

Pin curled my hair. It looks so beautiful and sleek...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Beamodel
I know it does!


Beamodel said:


> *Pin curled my hair. It looks so beautiful and sleek...*


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I think the only thing I have coming is: Jakeala's Sweet Honey Hair Thang? (Toasted Marshmallow)

ETA: Oh, and N:C - CJ's Smoothing Lotion


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl @NaturallyATLPCH 
Well Ladies!  It was a close game.  I hope you both enjoyed yourselves.

Not that I watched *cough* but I've been hearing about it all morning on the radio.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl @NaturallyATLPCH
> Well Ladies!  It was a close game.  I hope you both enjoyed yourselves.
> 
> Not that I watched *cough* but I've been hearing about it all morning on the radio.


@IDareT'sHair 
Sis let me tell you that was an EPIC game.
That was the best game ever.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *Sis let me tell you that was an EPIC game.
> That was the best game ever.*


@curlyhersheygirl
Umm...That's what I keep hearing

How'd the food go?  And how did Ari do with all that company?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

*cough* So I asked Jakeala if she was having a V-Day or BHM Sale.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

@IDareT'sHair 
She was fine. Started dancing when lady gaga hit the stage lol.
She's a mess this morning like the rest of us because we didn't go to bed until 1:30
The food was great. Actually the food and beers were comfort when we were down 28-3 

When we went into overtime we went nuts here. My guests had a blast.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> *cough* So I asked Jakeala if she was having a V-Day or BHM Sale.


@IDareT'sHair 
Which listing is for the original sweet thang?


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

rileypak said:


> Put the mix of APB Pumpkin Seed Moisturizing Mask and Soultanicals Afrotastic Curl Elastic on top of Etae Reconstructor.


@rileypak 
How did your hair turn out?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> Actually the food and beers were comfort when* we were down 28-3.  *When we went into overtime we went nuts here. My guests had a blast.


@curlyhersheygirl 
I knew this because I was on the phone with a couple of folks and they were talmbout it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *Which listing is for the original sweet thang?*


@curlyhersheygirl 
The one w/o the Jar.


----------



## rileypak

curlyhersheygirl said:


> @rileypak
> How did your hair turn out?



The Etae was a bust (olive oil ) but the DCs were good. 
I'm hoping the APB Tropical Daily Moisturizer holds up too. I'm not a fan of it as a leave in because of the lack of slip. If it moisturizes okay then I'll use it on dry hair only.


----------



## divachyk

Shay72 said:


> Happy belated birthday @divachyk!


TY so much!!


----------



## chebaby

chello ladies 
im gonna go back and catch up on this thread. my hair has been on my last nerve. finicky bastid. it looks nice on first day, but second day is horrible and even though first day is cute is feels horrible.

well SSI to the rescue. so T you sent me a box with some SSI leave in goodness in it that has my hair feeling like butta. I think its the cranberry cocktail  stuff is magic.
who else feels like SSI is underrated? why come she aint in the cvs and target. I would have a whole closet full of SSI conditioners (peach, avocado and ocra are my favorites)


----------



## **SaSSy**

Could please someone recommend reputable website to buy wigs from?


----------



## divachyk

**SaSSy** said:


> Could please someone recommend reputable website to buy wigs from?


Sams Beauty


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

**SaSSy** said:


> Could please someone recommend reputable website to buy wigs from?


@**SaSSy** 
divatress is another good site.


----------



## Shay72

@chebaby 
I agree  that SSI is underrated. I've loved every product I've ever used from her line except that Macadamia Fixing Gel .


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Hey Ladies!
Hope everyone is having a pleasant evening.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@chebaby 
Che-lo Che!  

I'm sure your hair looks fine.  I agree, SSI is wonderful.


----------



## rileypak

@IDareT'sHair 


My insomnia has been kicking my butt so I'm lurking for the next thirty minutes and turning in for the night. Hope everyone has a good evening!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> *My insomnia has been kicking my butt so I'm lurking for the next thirty minutes and turning in for the night.* Hope everyone has a good evening!


@rileypak
Gurl...All that Sk.i.n Ca.r.e. you been doing, you better get your Beauty Sleep.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Beamodel
> I know it does!



Thx boo


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel said:


> *Thx boo *


@Beamodel
Gurl...you know you got Skilllllllzzzzzzz....


----------



## Saludable84

@rileypak i thought the olive oil would make it a bust too, but i forgot it actually works ok on my hair. Nothing to write home about, but it's dependable.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@rileypak @Saludable84
I'm glad EV OO works for me!

I've been rinsing with it lately every wash day.


----------



## Beamodel

Sweet Milk & Cookie wax tart from Sarenzo smells incrediable. 

2nd favorite scent


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak @Saludable84
> I'm glad *EV OO* works for me!
> 
> I've been rinsing with it lately every wash day.


@IDareT'sHair 

You know I think this is my favorite oil right now.


----------



## rileypak

Good morning everyone!

No urge to really buy any hair stuff beyond APB and DevaCurl (whenever that Buildup Buster releases).


----------



## rileypak

Saludable84 said:


> @rileypak i thought the olive oil would make it a bust too, but i forgot it actually works ok on my hair. Nothing to write home about, but it's dependable.



Olive oil is trouble for me by itself or if the formula can't overpower its effects. I was hoping the honey and molasses would be enough to offset it but they weren't. 
It made my hair a tiny bit hard as I applied it. My hair was fine upon rinse out but the Etae is a no in my book for the olive oil. I'll have to stick to Jakeala, BB [only on sale], and [hopefully] APB for my pre-made moisture boosters.


----------



## Saludable84

rileypak said:


> Good morning everyone!
> 
> No urge to really buy any hair stuff beyond APB and DevaCurl (whenever that Buildup Buster releases).



APB is my only cart and I messaged her about the 16oz island Kiwi dc


----------



## rileypak

Saludable84 said:


> APB is my only cart and I messaged her about the 16oz *island Kiwi dc*



That good huh?


----------



## chebaby

and I reme


Shay72 said:


> @chebaby
> I agree  that SSI is underrated. I've loved every product I've ever used from her line except that Macadamia Fixing Gel .


ive never liked most of her creams, butters or leave in but this cranberry leave in she put her foot in it


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> Che-lo Che!
> 
> I'm sure your hair looks fine.  I agree, SSI is wonderful.


 how you been lady?

SSI is bae lol


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@chebaby 
Hey Gurl!!

Just put a little Haitian Black Castor oil on.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> Hey Gurl!!
> 
> Just put a little Haitian Black Castor oil on.


 I was eyeing my cocasta this morning thinking lovely thoughts lol.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *ive never liked most of her creams, butters or leave in but this cranberry leave in she put her foot in it*


@chebaby 
I bought the Seyani Butter and the Kiwi Butter. I've had the Seyani before, but swapped it.

Have you looked at any of her new Butters/Cremes?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *I was eyeing my cocasta this morning thinking lovely thoughts lol.*


@chebaby 
CoCasta will give you lovely thoughts.  I'll hafta' pick some up next Sale.  I've been using her Avosoya Oil.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> I bought the Seyani Butter and the Kiwi Butter. I've had the Seyani before, but swapped it.
> 
> Have you looked at any of her new Butters/Cremes?


I was on hattache the other day and saw some new stuff. I meant to go to the SSI site but forgot. imam go to it now


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@chebaby 
I still want to try the Coriander & Fig (which I think is like a Grease) at some point.  

Maybe they'll have a V-Day Sale?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@chebaby
Speaking of Cranberry Cocktail, I finished up one of those a week or so ago.

I have a bottle of a Honey something I got on a Swap, but haven't tried it yet and a White Chocolate Pumpkin Co-wash I also got on a swap that I can't wait to try

ETA: Now you got me looking at SSI.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Aggie
J.Monique said their code is working.  I'm waiting to see if she restocks the B.o.d.y. B.u.t.t.e.r.s


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> Speaking of Cranberry Cocktail, I finished up one of those a week or so ago.
> 
> I have a bottle of a Honey something I got on a Swap, but haven't tried it yet and a White Chocolate Pumpkin Co-wash I also got on a swap that I can't wait to try
> 
> ETA: Now you got me looking at SSI.


go on and hit paynah  SSI is amzing. for a while I loved her conditioners but didn't pay any attention to anything else. but now...........


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> I still want to try the* Coriander & Fig (which I think is like a Grease*) at some point.
> 
> Maybe they'll have a V-Day Sale?


sounds


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *go on and hit paynah  SSI is amzing. for a while I loved her conditioners but didn't pay any attention to anything else. but now...........*


@chebaby
Nah...I ain't hittin' PayNah on no SSI. 

I have quite a bit of SSI. I don't need any.  Imma wait on that. 

I did just look around on their site tho'

But I have been buying CJ from N.a.t.u.r.a.l.l.y Cu.rly formerly known as CurlMart.  You missed it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@chebaby 
What you DC'ing with these days?  Or are you DC'ing?


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> Nah...I ain't hittin' PayNah on no SSI.
> 
> I have quite a bit of SSI. I don't need any.  Imma wait on that.
> 
> I did just look around on their site tho'
> 
> But I have been buying CJ from N.a.t.u.r.a.l.l.y Cu.rly formerly known as CurlMart.  You missed it.


I HAVE $228 WORTH OF STUFF IN MY ssi cart. more than half of this stuff in new to me. everything is conditioners and leave ins


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *I HAVE $228 WORTH OF STUFF IN MY ssi cart. more than half of this stuff in new to me. everything is conditioners and leave ins*


@chebaby 
........... Um..you better wait on a Sale.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> ........... Um..you better wait on a Sale.


imam scale it back to $28


----------



## rileypak

chebaby said:


> *I HAVE $228 WORTH OF STUFF IN MY ssi cart.* more than half of this stuff in new to me. everything is conditioners and leave ins



I like the way you get down


----------



## Saludable84

rileypak said:


> That good huh?



Honesty, I was hoping it would fail like the blueberry cheesecake because lordt knows I don't need anything else from her. My friend said the keratin is good too. 

When I got my box, I put the IK straight in the shower because it's 4oz. It just melted in. I was in the shower upset because I really didn't need it to work. But now I need another jar. Just to research


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *imam scale it back to $28*


@chebaby 
You still betta' wait on a Sale.
I would be ticked if I bought something and they turned around and had a Sale. Now is the time for V-Day and B.l.a.c.k. History Month Sales.

Have you looked at Curl Origin?  The baby-sister to SSI?


----------



## Saludable84

chebaby said:


> I HAVE $228 WORTH OF STUFF IN MY ssi cart. more than half of this stuff in new to me. everything is conditioners and leave ins


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Saludable84 @rileypak
Did ya'll get any of the Curl Origins BF?  I still can't wait to try the overnight DC'er.  

Although I may just use it during the day.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> What you DC'ing with these days?  Or are you DC'ing?


nothing 
I just co wash and keep it moving.

I got some henna im itching to use though.


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Saludable84 @rileypak
> Did ya'll get any of the Curl Origins BF?  I still can't wait to try the overnight DC'er.
> 
> Although I may just use it during the day.



I didn't. Didn't feel moved to buy any of the products in the line.


----------



## chebaby

I got my cart down to $141. still 
imam wait like T said


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *nothing
> I just co wash and keep it moving.
> 
> I got some henna im itching to use though.*


@chebaby 
Oh...what R/O's are you using?  I think Imma Henna this Weekend. 

I've been mixing it with Coconut Milk these days.  Very nice.

OT: I've been buying this girl's WEN (A.u.t.o. Shi.p) so I've been using WEN on occasion.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> *I didn't. Didn't feel moved to buy any of the products in the line.*


@rileypak
That was the only thing I bought from the line.  Can't wait to try it.


----------



## Saludable84

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Saludable84 @rileypak
> Did ya'll get any of the Curl Origins BF?  I still can't wait to try the overnight DC'er.
> 
> Although I may just use it during the day.


SSI has been a bust for me, so Im not trying them for a while. I want to try CO, but Im not that motivated.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> Oh...what R/O's are you using?  I think Imma Henna this Weekend.
> 
> I've been mixing it with Coconut Milk these days.  Very nice.
> 
> OT: I've been buying this girl's WEN (A.u.t.o. Shi.p) so I've been using WEN on occasion.


oooohhhh I haven't used coconut milk in ages. thanx for the reminder 

right now im using oyin honey hemp 
before that I used deva curl one condition, I think its a different formula than I remember. its ok. nice think texture.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Saludable84 said:


> SSI has been a bust for me, so Im not trying them for a while. *I want to try CO, but Im not that motivated.*


@Saludable84 
I went for CO based on @shawnyblazes review of the overnight DC'er.  Before that I had no interest. It looked too much like an SSI-wannabe.  She mentioned another one (a Butter or Cream, I think)?  

Next time they offer another 40%-50% I'll pick it up.  It was fiddy BF.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *oooohhhh I haven't used coconut milk in ages. thanx for the reminder *


@chebaby
Yep.  Works Great.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> Yep.  Works Great.


im gonna pick up a can this weekend.
I can do a henna mix, deep condition for the first time in at least six months.

did I tell you about the last time I deep conditioned? I used, dang whats the name of that stuff? its a keratin deep conditioner we all used to love. has a strong peppermint smell. well I left it on for hours and after I rinsed it I was walking around with my whole insides feeling like a stick of gum  lol whole body was cool and tingly.


----------



## Aggie

Good Morning everyone. Hope your morning is going well.


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> J.Monique said their code is working.  I'm waiting to see if she restocks the B.o.d.y. B.u.t.t.e.r.s


Thanks @IDareT'sHair.

I really want to try a couple body butters as well. Which ones have you tried and liked?


----------



## Aggie

chebaby said:


> and I reme
> 
> ive never liked most of her creams, butters or leave in *but this cranberry leave in she put her foot in it*



 

That's just funny right there @chebaby 

I'm in love with SSI products myself


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> I still want to try the Coriander & Fig (which I think is like a Grease) at some point.
> 
> Maybe they'll have a V-Day Sale?


@IDareT'sHair 

It is very much like  a grease but not too thick and smells delicious too. I love using it to seal my hair with.


----------



## Aggie

Saludable84 said:


> Honesty, I was hoping it would fail like the blueberry cheesecake because lordt knows I don't need anything else from her. My friend said the keratin is good too.
> 
> When I got my box,* I put the IK* straight in the shower because it's 4oz. It just melted in. I was in the shower upset because I really didn't need it to work. But now I need another jar. Just to research


@Saludable84 

What does IK stand for?


----------



## Aggie

I used Inahsi Naturals Coconut Avocado Curl Defining Custard Natural Styling Gel and I gatta say...I hate how hard and crunchy it made my hair feel plus it flaked terribly. I will not be buying this stuff again...Yuck! I'm giving it away.


----------



## rileypak

Aggie said:


> @Saludable84
> 
> What does IK stand for?



Island Kiwi
It was in the APB January hair sub box


----------



## Aggie

rileypak said:


> Island Kiwi
> It was in the APB January hair sub box


Ohhhh. okay. Thanks hon


----------



## Saludable84

Emailed Sarenzo because my package was in pre-shipment status for about 5-6 days. Got my package resent with the super quickness. I hope this CS stays up because I've gotten a ratchet response 1 or 2 times


----------



## MileHighDiva

After my third communique, Ayo finally, refunded the $ for the Loc n Roll.  I was ready to go the distance with her like with Britt Marie.  

I received a tracking # for the missing KM items.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Aggie
J.Monique said the Code is Working....

I've like all the one's I've tried except for: Pina Cola.da and Coconut Surprise (or something like that).  I thought they both stank (smelled Artificial).  The rest of them have been great. 

I pretty much have all of them *cough* except for Floral and the Country Breeze.  Those didn't sound appealing.


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> J.Monique said the Code is Working....
> 
> I've like all the one's I've tried except for: Pina Cola.da and Coconut Surprise (or something like that).  I thought they both stank (smelled Artificial).  The rest of them have been great.
> 
> I pretty much have all of them *cough* except for Floral and the Country Breeze.  Those didn't sound appealing.


@IDareT'sHair

I see you answered, Thanks hon. I don't like pina colada or coconut scents on my skin anyway, so I wouldn't have purchased those in any case. I may get some body stuff from her. 

I already love and use Bekura's hair butters and lotions. This will be a nice addition plus her prices are great too, especially her sales. Her flat shipping rate of $5.99 works wonderfully for me too.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Aggie said:


> *I see you answered, Thanks hon.*


@Aggie
Yes, I was gone answer...Gurl I've been at work......

She emailed me today and said she had restocked on the Body Butters, but when I just looked, alot of them were still missing and most were OOS.

Can you text her and tell her to restock on the Butters?

I emailed her, but...... You know how that goes.  And she said it's best to reach her via text.

I really loved the Georgia Sunrise, Margarita, Vanilla, Rum & Raisin, Mango Cranberry etc...all of them are delicious, soft, creamy and filled to the brim.[/USER]


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@rileypak
How's the sleepin' goin'? 

Do you think you are over your insomnia yet?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I think my CM came today?  I didn't even open it.  Just stuck it on the shelf.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I think Imma grab a jar of BoBeam too (because she's just so durn nice)


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak
> How's the sleepin' goin'?
> 
> Do you think you are over your insomnia yet?



I'm getting there. I'll be turning in early again tonight. Got a good nine hours last night so I was really rested today


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> Yes, I was gone answer...Gurl I've been at work......
> 
> She emailed me today and said she had restocked on the Body Butters, but when I just looked, alot of them were still missing and most were OOS.
> 
> Can you text her and tell her to restock on the Butters?
> 
> I emailed her, but...... You know how that goes.  And she said it's best to reach her via text.
> 
> I really loved the Georgia Sunrise, Margarita, Vanilla, Rum & Raisin, Mango Cranberry etc...all of them are delicious, soft, creamy and filled to the brim.[/USER]



Hi I can't remember her name. Do you know what it is? Is it Julie?


----------



## Aggie

Aggie said:


> Hi I can't remember her name. Do you know what it is? Is it Julie?


Never mind, found it. It's Julie.


----------



## Aggie

By the way,* I used up *a liter size bottle of Safflower oil.


----------



## rileypak

*Used up*
APB Blueberry Cheesecake Leave In Conditioner (no backups, definite repurchase)


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Aggie said:


> Hi I can't remember her name. Do you know what it is? *Is it Julie?*


@Aggie
Yes.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Aggie said:


> By the way,* I used up *a liter size bottle of Safflower oil.


@Aggie
This sounds so good.


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> Yes.


Okay @IDareT'sHair,

I just texted her and she said that she will have 40% off starting Friday using the *VDay* coupon code on all products. So I will wait until then and see what happens. She also said it will be her sale until maybe July. That's a long way away so I will be stocking up on some stuff.


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> This sounds so good.


@IDareT'sHair 

I liked this oil but I like Rice Bran and Palm Oils more


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Aggie said:


> *I liked this oil but I like Rice Bran and Palm Oils more*


@Aggie
Love These!

Even the Palm - with it's stainin' self.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Aggie
I will do another look/see Friday.

Thanks for doing that.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

On my 3rd night of Inverting.  Trying to remember to stay on track each month.


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> I will do another look/see Friday.
> 
> Thanks for doing that.


My pleasure.


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> On my 3rd night of Inverting.  Trying to remember to stay on track each month.


Gee, I haven't started mine for the month. I need to though. I may start them tomorrow, the 8th.


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> I will do another look/see Friday.
> 
> Thanks for doing that.



I think I might start a thread in the vendors forum with her products so we can review them in there especially since a great deal of her products are working so well for a lot of us here. Plus her prices are okay and she has decent sales.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Aggie
I'm tryna' stay on top of it.  

I mean, I figure, one week a month - is definitely doable.

So, Imma try to stick to it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Aggie
Not a bad idea.


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> Not a bad idea.


@IDareT'sHair

I thought so too. After I've created it, I might sneak a text to her for our own running coupon code. You know we often have those emergency purchases that we have to make . She can only say yes or no right?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Aggie said:


> *I thought so too. After I've created it, I might sneak a text to her for our own running coupon code. You know we often have those emergency purchases that we have to make . She can only say yes or no right?*


@Aggie
Gurl...You know I will ask for a discount code in a Heartbeat.

 I say: "Go For It"  All she can say is "No".  Which I don't think she will.


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> Gurl...You know I will ask for a discount code in a Heartbeat.
> 
> I say: "Go For It"  All she can say is "No".  Which I don't think she will.


@IDareT'sHair 

 I agree. I don't have anything to lose by asking. I'll do it!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I did pick up 10 H.o.m.e. F.r.a.g.r.a.n.c.e Oils from Sarenzo.

x4 Eucalyptus & Berries
x3 Eucalyptus & Spearmint
x1 Sinus Relief
x1 Laundry Berry
x1 Bla.ckbe.rry & Tea


----------



## Aggie

@curlyhersheygirl



Is there a February Hits or Miss thread yet? I don't remember seeing one.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Aggie said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> 
> 
> 
> Is there a February Hits or Miss thread yet. I don't remember seeing one.


@Aggie
Thanks for reminding me. Let me do that now.


----------



## Aggie

curlyhersheygirl said:


> @Aggie
> Thanks for reminding me. Let me do that now.


Thanks girlie.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Aggie said:


> Thanks girlie.


@Aggie 
It's up now. My mind was on all the parties I have this month that the thread completely slipped my mind.


----------



## Aggie

curlyhersheygirl said:


> @Aggie
> It's up now. My mind was on all the parties I have this month that the thread completely slipped my mind.


Thanks again @curlyhersheygirl


----------



## Saludable84

curlyhersheygirl said:


> @Aggie
> It's up now. My mind was on all the parties I have this month that the thread completely slipped my mind.


Yassssss!


----------



## KinksAndInk

It is with a heavy heart and hurt feelings that I announce that I have used up 1 16oz NurCreations avocado and green tea deep conditioning mask.  Due to Toni's lack of concern for her customer's wants and needs, her snappy attitude, unsolicited advice, high shipping and virtually nonexistent sales I will not be repurchasing this jar of love, light and unicorn tears. I do have 1 last 16oz jar that I will hold on to for as long as possible. Please excuse me while I mourn.


----------



## Saludable84

KinksAndInk said:


> It is with a heavy heart and hurt feelings that I announce that I have used up 1 16oz NurCreations avocado and green tea deep conditioning mask.  Due to Toni's lack of concern for her customer's wants and needs, her snappy attitude, unsolicited advice, high shipping and virtually nonexistent sales I will not be repurchasing this jar of love, light and unicorn tears. I do have 1 last 16oz jar that I will hold on to for as long as possible. Please excuse me while I mourn.


I just purchased Egyptian Magic cream from her. She was nice, but I'm sure it was because she just had a nice vacation.


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> I did pick up 10 H.o.m.e. F.r.a.g.r.a.n.c.e Oils from Sarenzo.
> 
> x4 Eucalyptus & Berries
> x3 Eucalyptus & Spearmint
> x1 Sinus Relief
> x1 Laundry Berry
> x1 Bla.ckbe.rry & Tea


I'm trying not to buy any


----------



## rileypak

Good morning!


----------



## Aggie

Good Morning All


----------



## Aggie

KinksAndInk said:


> It is with a heavy heart and hurt feelings that I announce that I have used up 1 16oz NurCreations avocado and green tea deep conditioning mask.  Due to Toni's lack of concern for her customer's wants and needs, her snappy attitude, unsolicited advice, high shipping and virtually nonexistent sales I will not be repurchasing this jar of love, light and unicorn tears. I do have 1 last 16oz jar that I will hold on to for as long as possible. Please excuse me while I mourn.


This was hilarious . Her shipping costs really are high and it is the one reason why I haven't purchased anything from her as yet. But I see that she offers free shipping over $50 using SHIPFREE. I don't know if I need that much in products from her though.


----------



## BrownBetty

rileypak said:


> *Used up*
> APB Blueberry Cheesecake Leave In Conditioner (no backups, definite repurchase)



I just finished a bottle of this also.  Idk if I will repurchase.


----------



## KinksAndInk

Saludable84 said:


> I just purchased Egyptian Magic cream from her. She was nice, but I'm sure it was because she just had a nice vacation.


Definitely from the vacation. 



Aggie said:


> This was hilarious . Her shipping costs really are high and it is the one reason why I haven't purchased anything from her as yet. But I see that she offers free shipping over $50 using SHIPFREE. I don't know if I need that much in products from her though.



I like that she offers that but I don't always want to spend $50. My biggest issue with her is that she says she doesn't offer the avocado conditioner consistently and she doesn't offer it in 16oz while she offers other things in that size. Plus I complained about shipping since I'm in the same city as her, she basically said oh well, it is what it is. When she does offer a sale, the shipping eats up the discount. Her last "sale" I would've saved like $24 but shipping was $18 and I'm no more than 10 miles from her. No ma'am.


----------



## BrownBetty

Heeeeeeey ladies!

I plan to hit ABP sale.  Any thing you all suggest to keep my hair moist / healthy under the crochet?  I bought a bunch of DCs last sale. 

I may get some Sarenzo tarts if I can find scents like.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> *I'm trying not to buy any *


@rileypak
I just came in through my L.a.u.n.d.r.y Room (from the Gar.age) and I could smell the Eucalyptus & Berries when I hit the door.  And that was from last night!

Love it!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Aggie
J.Monique emailed me and said the sale is 40%. 

I wonder if I got 40%?  I need to go back & look.

I also want another 16oz of the Dead Sea Mud Mask. (back up to the back up)


----------



## Saludable84

I just got my tarts in the mail. 

These wax tarts are a bad habit. Will buy a few more end of the month. I have quite a bit tarts and oils, so I'm going to chill right now.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Will do my Hurr tomorrow.  

I pulled out HQS Cleansing Conditioner.  Will rotate this with WEN.

I got tracking info on several things, but not sure exactly "what"?

I know I'm waiting on:
Soultanicals (replacement)
J.Monique
Sarenzo
Jakeala


----------



## IDareT'sHair

IDareT'sHair said:


> I got tracking info on several things, but not sure exactly "what"?
> 
> *I know I'm waiting on:*
> *Soultanicals (replacement)
> J.Monique
> Sarenzo
> Jakeala*


@rileypak
Seems like I am missing something?


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak
> Seems like I am missing something?



 You probably are

I'm waiting on skin stuff from Tester.Korea and Holy Snails. Other than that, nothing until I order my APB this weekend.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> *You probably are*
> *I'm waiting on skin stuff from Tester.Korea and Holy Snails. Other than that, nothing until I order my APB this weekend.*


@rileypak
I am!...
Texture Me Natural
NW21 (x3 Spritz)


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Saludable84
You waitin' on anything?  Including S.k.i.n C.a.r.e?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

So, I decided to pull out one of the 16oz Jars of CD BVS to start on.

I really need to get to those, so I'm ready to finally commit to using a Jar.

I also should pull out one of these 16oz Jars of MJ's SSB too.


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak
> I am!...
> Texture Me Natural
> NW21 (x3 Spritz)


----------



## rileypak

@IDareT'sHair
Looks like my Holy Snails stuff came today. I'll grab it later when I walk Pup before bed.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> *Looks like my Holy Snails stuff came today. *I'll grab it later when I walk Pup before bed.


@rileypak
You need to tell me what's the difference between Holy & Unholy Snails.


----------



## Saludable84

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Saludable84
> You waitin' on anything?  Including S.k.i.n C.a.r.e?




Peptides


----------



## Saludable84

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak
> You need to tell me what's the difference between Holy & Unholy Snails.




I'm waiting on her review because I've been dying for holy snails!!!!!


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> J.Monique emailed me and said the sale is 40%.
> 
> I wonder if I got 40%?  I need to go back & look.
> 
> I also want another *16oz of the Dead Sea Mud Mask. (back up to the back up)*



@IDareT'sHair 

 

Girl what you think I been doin'?

Just making sure I have back ups to the back up.

Thaks for putting what she said in the thread.


----------



## Aggie

I picked up my NC Order from the courier this morning. In that package was a jar of TGIN Moisture Rich Shampoo and a TGIN Honey Miracle Hair mask and a few samples which I usually just hand over to my niece.


----------



## chebaby

yesterday I conditioned for 10 minutes with deva curl one condition. I liked it better this time. and then used SSI cranberry leave in under curl blueberry gel or whatever its called. im on second day hair. ill do the whole process over tomorrow.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@chebaby
Are you DC'ing w/or without Heat?


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> Are you DC'ing w/or without Heat?


without. but I do still have my steamer.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@chebaby 
I think Imma Henna on Sunday.  Well, really Hendigo.  I gotta use Indigo too.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *without. but I do still have my steamer*.


@chebaby
You got the Huetiful right?  I loved that DC'er.  Too bad it was only 4oz's.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My Texture Me Naturals and my NW21 Spritz should be here today.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> You got the Huetiful right?  I loved that DC'er.  Too bad it was only 4oz's.


yep its still amazing


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> I think Imma Henna on Sunday.  Well, really Hendigo.  I gotta use Indigo too.


ooooohhhhh I may henna this weekend too. is that henna thread still going around. I may pop my head in there.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *ooooohhhhh I may henna this weekend too. is that henna thread still going around. I may pop my head in there.*


@chebaby 
Yup.  Imma try to leave it on all day Sunday.  I need a good Stain.


----------



## rileypak

Good morning everyone!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Claudie 40% off Feb 14th Only Code = *LOVE
*
Will pick up some Protein and maybe another Reconstructor?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@rileypak 
......


----------



## rileypak

@IDareT'sHair

I need to get my day started and get to work


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> *I need to get my day started and get to work *


@rileypak
You and me both.  But it's like 20 degrees.  It was 61 yesterday.


----------



## rileypak

@IDareT'sHair
It was 70 yesterday at this time. Today it's 43


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> *It was 70 yesterday at this time. Today it's 43*


@rileypak
Gurl...right about nah....I'd take 43 and be happy!

It's suppose to cut the pure-d fool up there near @curlyhersheygirl  I heard like 18-20 inches of snow.

They can keep alladat up there.


----------



## rileypak

@IDareT'sHair
Let me get up and get to it


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@rileypak 
Um..Yeah..Don't remind me.


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak
> Gurl...right about nah....I'd take 43 and be happy!
> 
> It's suppose to cut the pure-d fool up there near @curlyhersheygirl  I heard like 18-20 inches of snow.
> 
> They can keep alladat up there.



18-20 inches of snow? Nope nope nope


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak
> Gurl...right about nah....I'd take 43 and be happy!
> 
> It's suppose to cut the pure-d fool up there near @curlyhersheygirl  I heard like 18-20 inches of snow.
> 
> They can keep alladat up there.


@IDareT'sHair 
The wind is howling here


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

@rileypak 
Yup my town looks like we'll get 20 inches


----------



## flyygirlll2

curlyhersheygirl said:


> @rileypak
> Yup my town looks like we'll get 20 inches



My neck of the woods looks like 12-16 inches. Glad I at least get to be home.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

@flyygirlll2 
That's good. Walsh wants everyone off the streets so DH should be home soon.


----------



## flyygirlll2

curlyhersheygirl said:


> @flyygirlll2
> That's good. Walsh wants everyone off the streets so DH should be home soon.



Yeah I saw when he mentioned that. Thankfully my husband's job allowed him to work from home today.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl @flyygirlll2 
Ya'll Stay Warm & Safe up in that Tundra!.....

 and off the skreets!

*i hope we don't get it*


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My TMN and HofBW came today.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl 
Okay..So I see now what Brownie loved about CD BVS


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> Okay..So I see now what Brownie loved about CD BVS


@IDareT'sHair 
OOO nice. I may put that jar in rotation then


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl @flyygirlll2
> Ya'll Stay Warm & Safe up in that Tundra!.....
> 
> and off the skreets!
> 
> *i hope we don't get it*


@IDareT'sHair 
It just stopped snowing here. DH and the kids are outside shoveling.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *OOO nice. I may put that jar in rotation then*


@curlyhersheygirl

You should!  I bet they might be similar.


curlyhersheygirl said:


> *It just stopped snowing here. DH and the kids are outside shoveling.*


@curlyhersheygirl
YUK!  Gurl, I shole hope it's not headed this way.

Did it just now stop snowing from last night/this a.m.?


----------



## BrownBetty

Saludable84 said:


> Peptides



Add Squalene, I swear my pores look smaller.  I bought a sample and when it is done I will buy a larger size.


----------



## Saludable84

Morning All! 

Happy Friday


----------



## Saludable84

BrownBetty said:


> Add Squalene, I swear my pores look smaller.  I bought a sample and when it is done I will buy a larger size.



I have some actually. I may put that back in rotation. Taking a rest from acids and using as needed.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Hey PJ's 

Happy "Black" Friday!  Yeah-Yeah!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Finished up:
x1 Afroveda Neroli & Goat's Milk R/O Conditioner *no b/ups - discontinued, but really, really good*

I think I have another AV discontinued R/O and a couple of her Coconut Milk R/O's, x1 bottle of her Ashlii Amla Red Raspberry DC'er and a couple Ginseng & Moringa Detangling Spritz.


----------



## chebaby

good morning and chello to you ladies 

co washed today with deva curl one condition. used SSI cranberry as my leave in under CJ honey butta  and curl blueberry gel.

still thinking about henna'ing this weekend.


----------



## rileypak

Good morning everyone


----------



## rileypak

BrownBetty said:


> Add Squalene, I swear my pores look smaller.  I bought a sample and when it is done I will buy a larger size.


----------



## Saludable84

NC is have 20% off. I added 2 BM 16oz DC to my cart and with the 15% discount, it's too hard to pass up. 

But I already have 4 in the mini fridge


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Saludable84
Saw that, but didn't see it.  What's the shipping looking like?


----------



## Saludable84

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Saludable84
> Saw that, but didn't see it.  What's the shipping looking like?


For my cart? $Free.99


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My Jakeala shipped (x1 Sweet Honey) in Toasted Marshmallow.


----------



## Saludable84

IDareT'sHair said:


> My Jakeala shipped (x1 Sweet Honey) in Toasted Marshmallow.



That scent is nice.


----------



## Saludable84

I didn't go buckwild today. Will probably make another small purchase end of the month. My goal is to make it to mothers.day without a purchase. I will be royally peeved if the eas.ter sales are right.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Saludable84 said:


> I didn't go buckwild today. Will probably make another small purchase end of the month. *My goal is to make it to mothers.day without a purchase. *I will be royally peeved if the eas.ter sales are right.


@Saludable84
I think we can do this after this month.

I'm down for it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I also decided to pull out one of my 16oz jars of MJ's Super Sweet Back to use in rotation with CD's Black Vanilla Smoothie.

I'm so excited to finally get around to using a jar of these (especially since I bought quite a few).


----------



## Saludable84

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Saludable84
> I think we can do this after this month.
> 
> I'm down for it.



It definitely can be done. By April, my rotation will switch, another season I'm more than ready for


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Saludable84
Oh, yeah...no doubt it can be done. 

Imma just keep plugging away at it and try to get things down to a manageable level.

OT: I notice Cream & Coco closed to restock their inventory. I do want that Tincture Box from them.


----------



## Saludable84

IDareT'sHair said:


> I also decided to pull out one of my 16oz jars of MJ's Super Sweet Back to use in rotation with *CD's Black Vanilla Smoothie.*
> 
> I'm so excited to finally get around to using a jar of these (especially since I bought quite a few).



I remember using this so many years ago. I loved it. That and her khoret amen even though it had a strong sandalwood or patchouli smell. 

Omg. That stuff is still my secret late night bae. 

I only stopped using it because I was barely 1 year into my transition and blew through a jar like money ain't a thang. I believe she was just getting into tar.get and wal.greens at that time, and even with the lower prices, there weren't enough sales to make it worth while. I've thought about it though.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Saludable84 said:


> *I remember using this so many years ago. I loved it. That and her khoret amen even though it had a strong sandalwood or patchouli smell.
> 
> Omg. That stuff is still my secret late night bae.*


@Saludable84
Yeah, we caught those 16oz jars of the BVS for like $12-15 w/free shipping on H-S-N.  

We tore them thangs up.

 I liked the Khoret Amen too, when I used it and you are so right about the smell. *very herbally*


----------



## Saludable84

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Saludable84
> Oh, yeah...no doubt it can be done.
> 
> Imma just keep plugging away at it and try to get things down to a manageable level.
> 
> OT: I notice Cream & Coco closed to restock their inventory. I do want that Tincture Box from them.



Every time I went back for tinctures, well the sale ones, they were sold out. I wish I had gotten more than 5 now.


----------



## Saludable84

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Saludable84
> *Yeah, we caught those 16oz jars of the BVS for like $12-15 w/free shipping on H-S-N.  *
> 
> We tore them thangs up.
> 
> I liked the Khoret Amen too, when I used it and you are so right about the smell. *very herbally*





*goes to corner and cries*


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Saludable84 said:


> *Every time I went back for tinctures, well the sale ones, they were sold out. I wish I had gotten more than 5 now.*


@Saludable84 
I got on that "Wait List" for the Spring/Summer Tincture Box. CeeLex33 sent me some really nice summer scents like Mai-Tai, a Caribbean one and a few others that were absolutely delicious smelling.  

So, hopefully, I will get to get one of the boxes when the 20-17 Spring/Summer boxes become available.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Saludable84 said:


> **goes to corner and cries**


@Saludable84
We kept calling & calling & calling & calling ---- it was hilarious!  

They was prolly like that ain't nobody but IDareT and Brownie blowin' up these phone lines.

I know we wiped them out.

And Brownie had an additional 10% Coupon-Code. 

We wrecked havoc on po' H-S-N that day.

ETA: 1st we started out with x2 - and then x6 jars later


----------



## Saludable84

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Saludable84
> We kept calling & calling & calling & calling ---- it was hilarious!
> 
> They was prolly like that ain't nobody but IDareT and Brownie blowin' up these phone lines.
> 
> I know we wiped them out.
> 
> And Brownie had an additional 10% Coupon-Code.
> 
> We wrecked havoc on po' H-S-N that day.
> 
> ETA: 1st we started out with x2 - and then x6 jars later




I'm done with y'all!!!!! A 16oz jar is heaven and that price is a crime. I don't blame y'all. You still come out better than any OTG sale.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Saludable84 said:


> *I'm done with y'all!!!!! A 16oz jar is heaven and that price is a crime. I don't blame y'all. You still come out better than any OTG sale.*


@Saludable84
We kept calling them folks.  They probably thought we were crazy.  It was so funny.  

We laffed about that a long time after it was over.  Plus that discount code too?  

Gurl...we tore up them 16oz jars.  I stopped at x6.  I can't remember how many Brownie bought?


----------



## Saludable84

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Saludable84
> We kept calling them folks.  They probably thought we were crazy.  It was so funny.
> 
> We laffed about that a long time after it was over.  Plus that discount code too?
> 
> Gurl...we tore up them 16oz jars.  I stopped at x6.  I can't remember how many Brownie bought?



No, that was necessary. You don't find those prices and sizes in the streets and that was a great deal. 6 will get you far. Yall needed to blow up those lines. O

I'm so glad I don't have those channels anymore. I used to get sucked in all the time. DH would just turn the channel before i could fix my lips to ask to buy something.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Saludable84
Gurl....those Channels are Da' Debil


----------



## rileypak

Evening everyone!

I hope everyone is alright this Friday night


----------



## Saludable84

Morning All!


----------



## Saludable84

Naturally.curly shipped yesterday. In the city, should be delivered on Monday. Got them to send to an access point this time. 

My last shipping nightmare with them still has me ordering with the lights on.


----------



## Shay72

Finished Oyin's Juices & Berries earlier in the week. Will repurchase at some point. I have a few spray leave in's in my stash that I want to try from APB so I'm good 

Mama Shay's nearly 3 year transition ended today. March 28 or 29 she couldn't remember would have been 3 years. Her hairdresser told her to switch to all natural products and to take a trip to Sally's. She'll be here next weekend. At this point she has decided she will not be a straight haired natural but we shall see. She's a master roller setter so she is good regardless. I'm waiting for pics but I think she is a 3 something because her curls are looser than mine. I'm a 4a through & through.


----------



## Aggie

Morning ladies!

I had a very early start today with a women's personal development breakfast. Now I'm home texlaxing my hair and I think I will do a demi-permanent color as well. I want to use the Absolute Perfection Kit (an Olaplex dupe) in the color to see how it affects my hair.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Hey divas
Missed chatting with y'all. I've been planning my  son's 18th birthday party for tomorrow.

We used up the following since the last list:
1L Elucence moisture shampoo ( multiple backups)
8oz QB MTCG ( 1 backup left. Will repurchase when she has a sale.)
12oz SM super fruit conditioner ( 3 backups left. Won't repurchase when all are gone due to formulation changes)
4oz APB hair pudding ( backups not sure how many )
8oz Oyin hair dew ( backups in 160z size )
8oz cream and coco cotton candy cloud ( 1 backup. Definite repurchase. We went through that container rather quickly)
8oz HV vatika frosting ( multiple backups)
8oz KV henna oil ( backups of various varieties)
8oz APB pumpkin LI spray ( multiple backups)
8oz APB berry spritz ( multiple backups)

We're working on a few DC's that should be gone soon.


----------



## bajandoc86

Haven't bought anything - currently there are a few items in my APB cart but no urge to buy at the moment. Focused on using up a number of things and currently planning my wash day for next weekend.

Once my Njoy Growth Oil is used up I think I will try APB Ginger Root Growth oil. I like the ingredients listed for that.


----------



## Aggie

bajandoc86 said:


> Haven't bought anything - currently there are a few items in my APB cart but no urge to buy at the moment. Focused on using up a number of things and currently planning my wash day for next weekend.
> 
> Once my Njoy Growth Oil is used up I think I will try APB Ginger Root Growth oil. I like the ingredients listed for that.




I haven't bought anything either and I think I'll follow your lead @bajandoc86 on using up a few things instead.

I did finish up a liter size bottle of Affirm Fiberguard Sustenance Conditioner, no backup - have to repurchase one at some point.


----------



## Aggie

*Just Used Up:*

A Matrix Color Sync Black Ash Demi-Permanent Cream
A jar of Sarenzo Pumpkin Deep Conditioner - no back-ups and not a repurchase item - I didn't care for this conditioner at all . There was absolutely no slip, plus I didn't like the smell of it. I have to follow this up with something more moisturizing and with better slip.


----------



## Aggie

I bought some much needed satin rollers and a few items from J. Monique's Naturals about an hour or so ago. She won't be having another sale until maybe July so I wanted to get my stuff now. As far as APB and SSI, I think I'll wait. I literally have nowhere to put anything else at the moment. I need to use some more stuff up.


----------



## Aggie

By the way, I just used up a jar of APB Marula and Honey Moisturizing Conditioner. I will probably use some NG Marshmallow Root Conditioner  to help me detangle my hair along with avj/oil combo during my final rinse.


----------



## Shay72

My buying plans for the month include getting some protein conditioners from Claudie's sale to use as cowashers and reupping on some Beautifully Bamboo tea.


----------



## Shay72

Welp I see Silk Dreams is actually having a sale and although it is only 20% off I will probably buy something. I'm thinking at least the Wheat Germ Conditioner since this is a HG for me. I haven't used it in years so I most likely won't go crazy buying a bunch.


----------



## Aggie

Shay72 said:


> Welp I see Silk Dreams is actually having a sale and although it is only 20% off I will probably buy something. I'm thinking at least the Wheat Germ Conditioner since this is a HG for me. I haven't used it in years so I most likely won't go crazy buying a bunch.


I saw that too @Shay72, but I decided to pass on it since I'm good with a couple other purchases I made today. I also wanted to try the WGO conditioner but I'll wait until BF maybe. By then, I should have at least put a tiny dent in this huge stash of mine.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Evenin' PJ's!

@Aggie sorry the Sarenzo Pumpkin didn't work for you!  I love it.

Plans to Hendigo tomorrow.  Hopefully, I will get an early start.  

Looking for something else to buy.  Made a Curl Origin's cart, but backed it out.


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> Evenin' PJ's!
> 
> @Aggie sorry the Sarenzo Pumpkin didn't work for you!  I love it.
> 
> Plans to Hendigo tomorrow.  Hopefully, I will get an early start.
> 
> Looking for something else to buy.  Made a Curl Origin's cart, but backed it out.



Girl @IDareT'sHair 

I was so disappointed too. It's really not for me .


----------



## Saludable84

Shay72 said:


> Welp I see Silk Dreams is actually having a sale and although it is only 20% off I will probably buy something. I'm thinking at least the Wheat Germ Conditioner since this is a HG for me. I haven't used it in years so I most likely won't go crazy buying a bunch.


I was going to get a few things, but since her sales are so far and few between, I love her stuff too much to be upset that she doesn't have sales for me to restock.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Mernin' PJs Far & Near....


----------



## Saludable84

Morning All!


----------



## Aggie

Good Morning All

Just got in from church and have work at 12:30 for a few hours.


Lemme go make some tea and have a tiny breakfast before I head out.


----------



## Shay72

@IDareT'sHair
It is almost here....you may get to buy something to celebrate my weight loss this week. Official weigh in day is tomorrow. I weigh daily but only report it in my WW app on Mondays. I am going to a baby shower today but I have a game plan.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

YAY! @Shay72 

Your Hard Work & Dedication paid off! 

I am so proud.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Finished Up:
x1 Jakeala Flaxmallow Cleansing in Sweet Potato (no back ups)
x1 VO5 Kiwi & Lime Clarifying Conditioner (multiple back ups)
Couple Sarenzo Creamy Oils (multiple back ups)


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ship-Ship:
Soultanicals Replacement
Jakeala
Sarenzo


----------



## Shay72

IDareT'sHair said:


> YAY! @Shay72
> 
> Your Hard Work & Dedication paid off!
> 
> I am so proud.


Thank you! And I didn't end up going to the baby shower after all. I'll let you know tomorrow.


----------



## Shay72

@IDareT'sHair 
The scale is playing with my emotions . I am up a little bit from yesterday but I'm still down from last week so its still a win. Driving me crazy, nickel & diming me . Next Monday is a done deal .


----------



## Saludable84

Morning All


----------



## Aggie

Morning everyone!


----------



## chebaby

chello ladies 

sooooooo im rusty on this hair stuff. I forgot to let my henna sit, I just mixed it and slapped it on. I used my fave napur 9 herbs and just mixed with water. I left it on for 4 hours. I can still smell it on my hair. that's the gross thing about henna, it takes forever for the smell to go away. I rinsed until the water ran clear, I co washed with deva curl no poo. conditioned with deva curl one condition and oyin honey hemp. then this morning I shampooed with mane choice shampoo and then conditioned with one condition and used SSI cranberry and curls blueberry gel and I can STILL smell it 

hair looks so good though.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@chebaby 
Did you see the 30% SSI Sale?  I mentioned you.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72 said:


> *The scale is playing with my emotions . I am up a little bit from yesterday but I'm still down from last week so its still a win. Driving me crazy, nickel & diming me . Next Monday is a done deal *.


@Shay72 
Use the rr before you hit the scale. 

I'm here for the win!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

*cough* I see Hattache has 20% off.


----------



## Shay72

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Shay72
> Use the rr before you hit the scale.
> 
> I'm here for the win!


Girl, you ain't gotta worry about that. I use the rr and get on the scale in my birthday suit .


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72 said:


> Girl, you ain't gotta worry about that. *I use the rr and get on the scale in my birthday suit* .


@Shay72


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> Did you see the 30% SSI Sale?  I mentioned you.


I did  at first I was just gonna get a bunch of stuff but now im just gonna get okra, and pumpkin co wash and 3 of the curl creams and leave ins. right now after the discount my count is under $50.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *I did  at first I was just gonna get a bunch of stuff but now im just gonna get okra, and pumpkin co wash and 3 of the curl creams and leave ins. right now after the discount my count is under $50*.


@chebaby
Hattache also has 20%.

I made a little cart, but didn't hit PayNah.  

Imma wait for Claudie's 40% tomorrow and get some protein renew.


----------



## chebaby

dang then maybe I should get hattache instead. I can get more brands.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@chebaby Code = VAL2017  (Yesterday and Today only)


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> Hattache also has 20%.
> 
> I made a little cart, but didn't hit PayNah.
> 
> Imma wait for Claudie's 40% tomorrow and get some protein renew.


CLAUDIES!!!!! that's the peppermint conditioner that had me feeling like a stick of gum


----------



## rileypak

Good morning everyone!
I didn't buy anything this past weekend! And still don't feel like buying anything


----------



## Aggie

*Used up:
*
1 bottle of Affirm Fiberguard Preservo and
1 liter size bottle of Matrix FiberStrong Conditioner.


----------



## Aggie

Tomorrow I'll finally be using my Tigi Bedhead Resurrection 3rd Level Conditioner to cowash with. This whole week, I will be co-washing and bunning my hair and will be back to my wigs next week.


----------



## Shay72

I may buy from Curl Origin. Not sure, they have new products. They never responded to my email that's why I'm on the fence. The product is available for purchase now so I guess I'm good. Anyone have any customer service issues with them? How have you liked the products that you have? TIA.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Shay72
I still haven't tried the Overnight DC'er from C.O., but it gets great reviews.  

I've never had to contact CS though.

p.s. did you make it??????


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *CLAUDIES!!!!! that's the peppermint conditioner that had me feeling like a stick of gum *


@chebaby
It's her protein DC'er.  I can't remember if it's pepperminty or not?  All I know is it's Goodt.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My BoBeam shipped today!

My Sarenzo H.o.m.e. F.r.a.g.r.a.n.c.e Oils came today!


----------



## Saludable84

Picked up my NC. I have 6 of these Bee Mine Conditioners. I think I'm done


----------



## Saludable84

Finished one C&C tincture


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Saludable84 said:


> Picked up my NC. *I have 6 of these Bee Mine Conditioners. I think I'm done*



@Saludable84
You sound like me and CD BVS and MJ's SSBT..... 

Wonder why x6 is the magic cut-off?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Saludable84
ETA:  That BM DC'er is all that. 

I'll hafta' grab another one next time NC has a Sale.


----------



## Aggie

*Used up:*

1 bottle of Naturelle Grow Ginger Peach Leave-in Conditioner. It was a very nice leave in. I might repurchase after going through the many other leave-ins I still have in my stash.


----------



## Saludable84

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Saludable84
> You sound like me and CD BVS and MJ's SSBT.....
> 
> Wonder why x6 is the magic cut-off?



Because that's when you realize.... hmmmm..... it's just a bit too much. And I still have one open in the shower


----------



## Saludable84

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Saludable84
> ETA:  That BM DC'er is all that.
> 
> I'll hafta' grab another one next time NC has a Sale.


Yes, you do. It's a much better deal than the BM site. I find it to be a "just right" Conditioner.


----------



## Saludable84

Sarenzo fresh linen and clean cotton wax tart is potent, but after a few days, really nice. This smells like dryer sheets


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Saludable84 said:


> *I find it to be a "just right" Conditioner.*


@Saludable84 
That's a good way to describe it. 

It is just right.

I  have x2 right now but would love to have x4 mo' *cough*...

Yeah, Imma hafta' grab some before NC run out again.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Saludable84 said:


> *Sarenzo fresh linen and clean cotton wax tart is potent, but after a few days, really nice. This smells like dryer sheets*


@Saludable84 
I didn't get this one, but I did get the Berry Laundry one.


----------



## Saludable84

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Saludable84
> That's a good way to describe it.
> 
> It is just right.
> 
> I  have x2 right now but would love to have x4 mo' *cough*...
> 
> *Yeah, Imma hafta' grab some before NC run out again.*


I think I waited almost 3 months for them to restock


----------



## Saludable84

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Saludable84
> I didn't get this one, but I did get the Berry Laundry one.


Berry laundry is  too


----------



## Beamodel

My serenzo trillionth order arrived today. Currently warming pink vanilla laundry (my favorite) and berry cheesecake in the kitchen and DS room.


----------



## divachyk

Hi everyone, I'm behind on everything. Hope you all are doing well. Our stay for treatment was extended unexpectedly a few weeks ago. We hope to be home by this weekend.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> It's her protein DC'er.  I can't remember if it's pepperminty or not?  All I know is it's Goodt.


it is


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Just picked up my Claudie's:
16oz Protein Renew
16oz Reconstructor

*both unscented*


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@chebaby 
Hey Lady!


----------



## chebaby

hey T


----------



## rileypak

Good morning ladies!


----------



## BrownBetty

Morning
I haven't bought anything.   I need to replace my conair detangle comb.  I've broken two. I'm debating on getting the quidad version w/ the 20% coupon from Ulta.


----------



## Shay72

@IDareT'sHair 
I'm not getting on the scale for a few days because I'm getting a bit obsessive with it. So maybe Friday I'll try again.


----------



## BrownBetty

Shay72 said:


> @IDareT'sHair
> I'm not getting on the scale for a few days because I'm getting a bit obsessive with it. So maybe Friday I'll try again.



I lost 20lbs.  I weighed myself once a week on Wednesday, naked, first thing in the AM.  I skipped period weeks.  The scale will drive you nuts.


----------



## bajandoc86

@divachyk


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Shay72
Friday sounds good to me!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My Jakeala Sweet Honey came today! (Toasted Marshmallow)


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Picked Up:
x1 BN Detox Cowash (b/up 2 da' b/up)


----------



## Shay72

So apparently I missed the SSI sale. I'm starting to think maybe I shouldn't buy anything. I may still purchase from Curl Origin but I still have time to make that decision. Oh yeah I'm getting my Beautifully Bamboo Tea.


----------



## Aggie

Just got in from the movies - first time in over 3 years. I went to see John Wick 2. It was action from beginning to end. Just how I like my action-packed movies. I hope there'll be a part 3. I bought some 

I bought some Keracare products this morning to replenish the ones I've used up like 1st lather Clarifying Shampoo, Leave-in conditioners x2, and 1 bottle of Sustenance, all professional sizes. The company had no more of my beloved Jojoba Oil Moisturizer , so I'll save that purchase for later.


----------



## rileypak

Morning everyone!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

G-Morning PJ's of all the PJ's!

My BoBeam is out for Delivery!

Still waiting on:
Soultanicals
Claudie
J.Monique
Jakeala (placed another order - for the Coconut Shea Hair Milk)


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Hey divas
It's a frozen tundra in my parts and there is yet another system moving in later this evening.
Didn't get any hair related stuff and really bummed about that. Hopefully MDay will be better.

I hope everyone had a wonderful VDay


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl
You still have the rest of this month for Black History Month.  All is not lost (LOL)


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> You still have the rest of this month for Black History Month.  All is not lost (LOL)


@IDareT'sHair 
I guess lol


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My Liter replacement of KG came today.  And also my BoBeam.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@rileypak
What you doing?


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak
> What you doing?



Working my tush off it's been a hectic day at work and it's still not over for me (another two hours at least)

What you up to?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@rileypak 
Just did that.

Relaxing.  Cooking something and talking on the phone.


----------



## rileypak

@IDareT'sHair
Sounds lovely 

I'm elbow deep troubleshooting some issues


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl
You do your Hair?  Did you finish up anything?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I pulled out my 16oz WEN White Pumpkin (Fall) to use tomorrow.  I hope I like it as much as the Pomegranate.

I'll DC with either MJ's or CD's BVS.

@curlyhersheygirl


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

@IDareT'sHair 
Just got done. I didn't use up anything today but there's a few things that will be gone hopefully Saturday.
I use SM manuka honey topped with oil mix. Got better results that way.


----------



## Aggie

Good evening ladies. Just got in from work an hour or so ago and want to give an update. I have been cowashing daily with Tigi Bedhead Resurrection level 3 Conditioner. It is a nice conditioner with decent slip and strengthening ability all at the same time. I like it but I won't repurchase due to stash reduction.


----------



## Saludable84

Evening,

Hopefully my NG will arrive tomorrow. Not getting to it anytime soon though. 

My coworker keeps complimenting my hairs shine. I told her I used CRN Almond Jai. I didn't think it would be heavy enough with these 30 degree days (and I haven't worn a real hat in years) but my hair is soft. Idk what to blame or claim to fame, but I have no issue wash, rinsing and repeating this wash day.


----------



## BrownBetty

I finished a bottle of ssi cranberry cocktail leave in.   I will repurchase later.  It is a good detangler for my hair. 

I just rediscovered my love for the APB hair pudding. I need to use this leave in more often.


----------



## Saludable84

Morning Ladies! 

Forgot I used up Jakeala Coffee Tincture. No backups. Eventual repurchase.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Hey Ladies!

Hope everyone is having a pleasant evening.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Saludable84 said:


> *Forgot I used up Jakeala Coffee Tincture. No backups. Eventual repurchase.*


@Saludable84 
I didn't even know she had a Coffee Tincture?  You must like it since you said it will be an eventual repurchase?

Does it smell like Coffee?

I was sitting here imagining your "Shine" 

I know you were giving them plenty of Bling action.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@rileypak @BrownBetty

Ya' know...even though there have been a multiplicity of Sales, nothing has really been that attention grabbing.

Sure..I bought stuff..but I can't say that "One Thing" was like this major coup. 

It's all just the same. Basically reups and replacements.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Okay, so where in the Debil is @NaturallyATLPCH ????


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *I use SM manuka honey topped with oil mix. Got better results that way.*


@curlyhersheygirl
Don't ask me WHY I am holding on to a jar of this? 

It doesn't "really" get that great of reviews and I'm "really" not a SM Fan. (other than Purification Hair Mask).

But for some reason, I still have a jar of this.  I only bought x2 and ended up swapping one.  So, I still have one.

Maybe I'll use it for a Pre-Poo like I did the JBCO DC'er which I actually liked although I never repurchased.  

I also had x2 of the Superfruits DC'er and gave them both away w/o trying.


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak @BrownBetty
> 
> Ya' know...even though there have been a multiplicity of Sales, nothing has really been that attention grabbing.
> 
> Sure..I bought stuff..but I can't say that "One Thing" was like this major coup.
> 
> It's all just the same. Basically reups and replacements.



I only bought skin stuff. Not even my APB


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> *I only bought skin stuff. Not even my APB *


@rileypak
I'm glad BrownB mentioned APB's Pudding.  I really like that. 

Her Lotions, Creams and Puddings will be my Summa' go-to especially since she has such delicious scents.

I'll hafta' stock up tho' because I only have like maybe x2 Cremes and x2-x3 lotions.  I do have several DC'ers tho'.


----------



## Saludable84

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Saludable84
> I didn't even know she had a Coffee Tincture?  You must like it since you said it will be an eventual repurchase?
> 
> Does it smell like Coffee?
> 
> I was sitting here imagining your "Shine"
> 
> I know you were giving them plenty of Bling action.



Yes. I asked you a while back if you had yours with a fragrance. The one I have has a strong coffee scent. It was still good. 

Honestly, I didn't know my hair was "shiny". She kept saying it's "shiny". I think she meant sheen, but I was like whatever, I'll take the compliment


----------



## BrownBetty

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak @BrownBetty
> 
> Ya' know...even though there have been a multiplicity of Sales, nothing has really been that attention grabbing.
> 
> Sure..I bought stuff..but I can't say that "One Thing" was like this major coup.
> 
> It's all just the same. Basically reups and replacements.



I wasn't moved.   I just found the box from my last APB order that I hadn't touched.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

BrownBetty said:


> *I just found the box from my last APB order that I hadn't touched.*


@BrownBetty
I have a few of those myself.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Saludable84 said:


> *Yes. I asked you a while back if you had yours with a fragrance. The one I have has a strong coffee scent. It was still good.*


@Saludable84 
I don't have Jakeala's Coffee Tincture?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Finished up a HV Avosoya Oil.  No b/ups.  Wish I had a b/up of CoCasta. 

I don't have any more of that either.  *i don't think?*


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@rileypak 
What's up Ms. Lady?  Talk to me!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Waiting on:
J.Monique
Jakeala
Claudie
Hairveda
Bel Nouvo


----------



## rileypak

@IDareT'sHair

Hey T! It has been a hectic few days. I'm kicked back and relaxing on the couch, about to start getting ready for bed. Also pondering what I'll use on wash day...

How's your evening going?


----------



## Aggie

How's everyone doing tonight?

Just got in and ready for bed. A little tired tonight so I think I'm heading to bed now.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> *Also pondering what I'll use on wash day...*


@rileypak 
What did you decide to use?


----------



## Shay72

@IDareT'sHair 
I weighed in at 199.6 this morning . That means I'm down 1 lb so far this week. Official weigh in will be on Monday. I would be happy to stay the same or be lower.


----------



## Shay72

I finished Sarenzo's Quinoa & Bamoo Conditioner and SSI's Pumpkin & White Chocolate cowash this week. Both will be repurchases .


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72 said:


> *I weighed in at 199.6 this morning . That means I'm down 1 lb so far this week. Official weigh in will be on Monday. I would be happy to stay the same or be lower.*


@Shay72
.........

You Did It! YAY!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Shay72
You should feel really proud. 

I'm glad you stuck with your program goals.


----------



## rileypak

@Shay72

Congrats!


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak
> What did you decide to use?



Think I'm going to use one of my Oui.dad Melt Down DCs (since the F&F sale is on now )


----------



## rileypak

Good morning everyone!

I woke up a little sick today but I'm hoping I shake it off quickly so I can do my hair this weekend.


----------



## Saludable84

Shay72 said:


> @IDareT'sHair
> I weighed in at 199.6 this morning . That means I'm down 1 lb so far this week. Official weigh in will be on Monday. I would be happy to stay the same or be lower.



Congrats Girl!


----------



## BrownBetty

Did yall know that quidad is considered prestige at ulta!?  I tried to buy the comb with the 20% coupon and was told I couldn't.  I left it there.  I will grab another conair for $5.


----------



## rileypak

BrownBetty said:


> Did yall know that quidad is considered prestige at ulta!?  I tried to buy the comb with the 20% coupon and was told I couldn't.  I left it there.  I will grab another conair for $5.



I had no idea!!! Wow...


----------



## Shay72

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Shay72
> .........
> 
> You Did It! YAY!





rileypak said:


> @Shay72
> 
> Congrats!





Saludable84 said:


> Congrats Girl!



Thank you all!


----------



## rileypak

So I've got a cart of wax t.arts and bath stuff in Sarenzo


----------



## Saludable84

rileypak said:


> So I've got a cart of wax t.arts and bath stuff in Sarenzo


Ill make that cart next week.


----------



## Aggie

Good Afternoon Ladies!

*I used up:*

1 Large bottle of Tigi Bedhead Resurrection Damage Level 3 Conditioner - not a repurchase item.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My J.Monique shipped


----------



## Aggie

Got a ship ship from J. Monique's Naturals today.


----------



## Saludable84

Received NC and NG. Waiting on APB.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ship Ship from Hairveda!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Used Up:
x1 BRB's Pumpkin Hair Whip (original). 

I think I have x1 original and x1 newly reformulated *i think* (hopefully, it's the original)


----------



## Saludable84

Morning! 

Got my coffee cup ready for today


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> *I woke up a little sick today but I'm hoping I shake it off quickly *


@rileypak
Hope you are feeling better Sis.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@rileypak
Hey Lady!

How you feelin' this morning?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Saludable84 @rileypak
Hmph. 

I see Sarenzo is closed and will reopen tomorrow? 

I wanted to look around.  Although I don't need a thang.


----------



## rileypak

@IDareT'sHair
Morning! 
I'm still sick  but I'm glad it didn't get worse


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Saludable84 @rileypak
> Hmph.
> 
> I see Sarenzo is closed and will reopen tomorrow?
> 
> I wanted to look around.  Although I don't need a thang.



They're prepping for their Presidents Day Sale


----------



## flyygirlll2

Morning! @rileypak hope you feel better.


----------



## Saludable84

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Saludable84 @rileypak
> Hmph.
> 
> I see Sarenzo is closed and will reopen tomorrow?
> 
> I wanted to look around.  Although I don't need a thang.




I'm still not buying anything. I'm just getting around to my special discount purchases they gave us fall last year 

But I do have a list of wax.tarts I want to re-up on. And DS needs him some more lemon cookie Cleanser and creamy Oil


----------



## flyygirlll2

I haven't really been buying anything. I've pretty much been clearing some stuff out of my stash and trying to use stuff up. 

The last two wash days haven't been great. I dread wash days now. Mandatory positive; my twists are starting to hang more and my hair is growing like weeds it seems.


----------



## rileypak

@flyygirlll2


----------



## Saludable84

flyygirlll2 said:


> I haven't really been buying anything. I've pretty much been clearing some stuff out of my stash and trying to use stuff up.
> 
> The last two wash days haven't been great. I dread wash days now. Mandatory positive; my twists are starting to hang more and my hair is growing like weeds it seems.



Likewise. I want to purchase out of habit but I have nothing I really want to purchase.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> *I'm still sick  but I'm glad it didn't get worse*


@rileypak
So am I.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

flyygirlll2 said:


> *I dread wash days now. Mandatory positive; my twists are starting to hang more and my hair is growing like weeds it seems*.



@flyygirlll2
That is a Mandatory Positive.

I hope your Wash Days get Better.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I pulled in my MHC Type 3 to start using.  

It really doesn't "look" like something I'll be interesting in repurchasing - but I could be wrong.

Will stick to: Buttery Soy, Type4, Sophia's and Honey Hair Mask.


----------



## flyygirlll2

@Saludable84 I'm typically feenin to buy something but these days I'm meh about it. I just want to reduce this stash. 

@IDareT'sHair Yeah, lol had to at least focus on something positive. I need to revamp my regimen, some things are just not working for my hair anymore.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

flyygirlll2 said:


> *I need to revamp my regimen, some things are just not working for my hair anymore.*


@flyygirlll2
That's so frustrating.

At least it's _growing like weeds_ and not breaking or coming out.


----------



## flyygirlll2

I tried the TMN Mouisture Cream without shea butter and I don't like it. I think it might have to do with the oatsraw in it or something. My hair responded better to the Amla & Avocado Leave in. 

I also noticed that the second Banana Twisting Pudding I bought is much more thicker and some of the ingredients are different. The first one I have is a looser creamy texture and my hair loves it but this one is just ok. I realized afterwards how different they are


----------



## flyygirlll2

IDareT'sHair said:


> @flyygirlll2
> That's so frustrating.
> 
> At least it's _growing like weeds_ and not breaking or coming out.



It is very annoying. It's like my hair has revolted smh.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

flyygirlll2 said:


> I tried the TMN Mouisture Cream without shea butter and I don't like it. *I think it might have to do with the oatsraw in it or something*. My hair responded better to the Amla & Avocado Leave in.
> I also noticed that the second *Banana Twisting Pudding* I bought is much more thicker and some of the ingredients are different. *The first one I have is a looser creamy texture and my hair loves it* but this one is just ok. I realized afterwards how different they are


@flyygirlll2
I have a problem with Oatstraw most of the time.

Loved the Banana Twisting Pudding.  I only bought it once x2 Jars (swapped x1) and you are right it was nice and creamily delicious.

My 8oz Amla & Avocado I bought recently totally is different from the other two 16oz I've bought in the past.  Color, Consistency, Scent.  The first x2 were dense, darker and more herbally and pudding-y.

This one is lighter and whipped and doesn't look as "herbally" but I guess it performs okay.  I was just disappointed when I saw how different it was.

I was going to convo her until I read _"all batches are handmade and may differ"_ so I left it alone.

I still have an unopened 16oz I ordered recently, I'm afraid to open it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

flyygirlll2 said:


> It is very annoying.* It's like my hair has revolted smh.*


@flyygirlll2 
Oh No!

Maybe because it's settling into being fully Natural and no longer in a transition-y state of mind.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@flyygirlll2 @rileypak 
I'm thoroughly convinced each has it's own special challenges: Relaxed, Transitioning, Natural.

All of them come with their own special issues.


----------



## flyygirlll2

IDareT'sHair said:


> @flyygirlll2
> I have a problem with Oatstraw most of the time.
> 
> Loved the Banana Twisting Pudding.  I only bought it once x2 Jars (swapped x1) and you are right it was nice and creamily delicious.
> 
> My 8oz Amla & Avocado I bought recently totally is different from the other two 16oz I've bought in the past.  Color, Consistency, Scent.  The first x2 were dense, darker and more herbally and pudding-y.
> 
> This one is lighter and whipped and doesn't look as "herbally" but I guess it performs okay.  I was just disappointed when I saw how different it was.
> 
> I was going to convo her until I read _"all batches are handmade and may differ"_ so I left it alone.
> 
> I still have an unopened 16oz I ordered recently, I'm afraid to open it.




Thankfully I still have the first Banana Pudding. I'm mad she switched up the ingredients. This is my first jar of the Amla & Avocado but it's pretty creamy and so far performs wonderfully. I used it today and sealed with Cream & Coco's Sweet Potato and Marshmallow Tincture 


I have a pet peeve with consistency issues


----------



## IDareT'sHair

flyygirlll2 said:


> *This is my first jar of the Amla & Avocado but it's pretty creamy and so far performs wonderfully. I used it today and sealed with Cream & Coco's Sweet Potato and Marshmallow Tincture *
> *I have a pet peeve with consistency issues*


@flyygirlll2
I loved the Banana Pudding.  I hate I blew through my Jar now that I know it's different.

I pulled out the C&C Sweet Potato Tincture and it smelled so Goodt I put it back....

Oh Gurl, I feel you on the Consistency "drama" - I woke up ticked about BRB and her reformulation.  I just can't.


----------



## flyygirlll2

@IDareT'sHair Idk but I'm going to switch up some products/techniques and see how it goes. 
This is pretty much how it's been lately.....

Shampoo bar/clay wash
Hair's response: Bye
Shampoo
Hair's response: Bye
Various leave ins/mouisturisers
Hair's response: I told you bye


----------



## IDareT'sHair

flyygirlll2 said:


> *This is pretty much how it's been lately.....*
> 
> Shampoo bar/clay wash
> Hair's response: *Bye*
> Shampoo
> Hair's response: *Bye*
> Various leave ins/mouisturisers
> Hair's response: *I told you bye*


@flyygirlll2


That's terrible.


----------



## Saludable84

@rileypak feel better. 

Is it the weather?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Saludable84 
Did you see any consistency issues with your TMN Banana?


----------



## flyygirlll2

IDareT'sHair said:


> @flyygirlll2
> I loved the Banana Pudding.  I hate I blew through my Jar now that I know it's different.
> 
> I pulled out the C&C Sweet Potato Tincture and it smelled so Goodt I put it back....
> 
> Oh Gurl, I feel you on the Consistency "drama" - I woke up ticked about BRB and her reformulation.  I just can't.



I can't stand when vendors do this, messing up a product that was good.  Yasss girl that tincture smells so good! I should have grabbed more than  one. Speaking of BRB, I used the Chai Tea last wash day and it wasn't great compared to when it first came out smh.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

flyygirlll2 said:


> *Speaking of BRB*, *I used the Chai Tea last wash day and it wasn't great compared to when it first came out smh.*


@flyygirlll2
Someone sent me one a while back on a "swap" after I used it, I had to pull the jar out and look at it again to make sure it was the same thing.

Totally Ruint.


----------



## Saludable84

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Saludable84
> Did you see any consistency issues with your TMN Banana?



No. All the jars looked the same.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Saludable84
That's good, because I know you bought several jars.


----------



## Saludable84

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Saludable84
> That's good, because I know you bought several jars.



Three. I checked all at once. Sent one to my mom too. I asked her about if she was offering them again, but as usual, no response.


----------



## Saludable84

@flyygirlll2 i want to try the moisture cream and see how it works, but it will be a while. I feel I might not like it either, but I'll wait until spring to try it.


----------



## flyygirlll2

@Saludable84 Let me know how you hair responds to it. My hair is finicky so I wasn't too surprised that it didn't respond well but I was still hoping for the opposite.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Saludable84 said:


> Three. I checked all at once. Sent one to my mom too. *I asked her about if she was offering them again, but as usual, no response.*


@Saludable84 
So typical.

I was going to ask her about a V-Day or BHM Sale and saw that she had a 25% thing going, so I skipped it.  

Not that she woulda' bother to answer or anything.


----------



## BrownBetty

flyygirlll2 said:


> @IDareT'sHair Idk but I'm going to switch up some products/techniques and see how it goes.
> This is pretty much how it's been lately.....
> 
> Shampoo bar/clay wash
> Hair's response: Bye
> Shampoo
> Hair's response: Bye
> Various leave ins/mouisturisers
> Hair's response: I told you bye


 
Mine did this last summer.  I gave up and went into crochet braids.  Good luck.


----------



## Saludable84

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Saludable84
> So typical.
> 
> I was going to ask her about a V-Day or BHM Sale and saw that she had a 25% thing going, so I skipped it.
> 
> Not that she woulda' bother to answer or anything.



I'm sorry but I'm kinda getting tired of her non-responsive behind. It's just not....cool.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

BrownBetty said:


> *Mine did this last summer.  I gave up and went into crochet braids.  Good luck.*


@BrownBetty 
What do you think caused it?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Saludable84 said:


> I'm sorry but I'm kinda getting tired of her non-responsive behind. *It's just not....cool.*


@Saludable84 
No, it's not.


----------



## flyygirlll2

BrownBetty said:


> Mine did this last summer.  I gave up and went into crochet braids.  Good luck.



I've thought about braids. I've never had braids before. I'm so used to just dealing my hair as is. My hair is a lot to deal with.


----------



## BrownBetty

IDareT'sHair said:


> @BrownBetty
> What do you think caused it?



No idea.  I clarified, tried new products, new techniques, nothing worked.


----------



## Aggie

flyygirlll2 said:


> I *haven't really been buying anything. I've pretty much been clearing some stuff out of my stash and trying to use stuff up. *
> 
> The last two wash days haven't been great. I dread wash days now. Mandatory positive; my twists are starting to hang more and my hair is growing like weeds it seems.



Me too with the bolded. I am trying to use some stuff up but I am also trying not to replenish the stash until it's at least one quarter used up. That's gonna be so tough but I have to give it a really good effort.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Aggie
So I guess you set-aside about 2-3 years to accomplish this right?


----------



## rileypak

Saludable84 said:


> @rileypak feel better.
> 
> Is it the weather?


It is. We've been flipping between 40s and 80s. It's been rough


----------



## Aggie

*Just used up:*

1 jar of Bel Nouvo Creamy Castor deep Conditioner - no back up and not a repurchase either. It was just okay on my hair.

1 tube of Nexxus Emergencee Treatment.


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> So I guess you set-aside about 2-3 years to accomplish this right?



@IDareT'sHair
 I know right! I think it may take me that long and/or I'll have to start giving some stuff away to go through it sooner.


----------



## Shay72

@IDareT'sHair 
After the month ends when is our next break?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Shay72
E.a.ster


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I got a little 'swap' today.  Can't wait to try my 'new' stuff.


----------



## Aggie

Just used up a jar of APB Moisturizing Hair Creme. Will repurchase at some point. In the mean time, next I will be using Bekura Palm Tapioca and Jakeala Amla Shea Hair Parfait to seal.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Applied some KG and wrapped my Hair in Saran Wrap, Plastic Cap and Scarf.  Will leave in overnight to help detangle.

I'm almost finished with my very 1st Liter of KG. 

I have that other Liter and the replacement Liter.  Haven't opened or check either.

Will probably slather some EV CO on it in the a.m.  *hygral fatigue combatant*


----------



## Saludable84

16oz Conditioners officially last me 3 wash days. I used to get 3-4 wash days, now, a solid 3. 

When did that happen?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Saludable84 said:


> 16oz Conditioners officially last me 3 wash days. I used to get 3-4 wash days, now, a solid 3.
> 
> *When did that happen?*


@Saludable84 
Growing. Growing. Growing.


----------



## Saludable84

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Saludable84
> Growing. Growing. Growing.



Gift and curse.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Morning PJ's of the PJ-Hive!

Sitting under the dryer with M:C Caramel Treatment *lurves it*  

Ended up using WEN White Pumpkin that was in the Fall Seasonal Kit I bought with the Pomegranate = x1 16oz Pumpkin & x1 Liter Pomegranate.

That White Pumpkin smells not like pumpkin at all, but it smells good.  

Kinda like a sensuous musk.


----------



## Shay72

I got done with my hair about 10am. I dc'd with Jakeala's High Hops Beer Conditioner, slapped on some Forever Unique Hair & body oil-Icy Peach, detangled, rinsed, cleansed with Sarenzo's Hair cleanser, and tea rinsed with my strength mix ( horsetail, saw palmetto, and burdock root). My leave in is NG's Break No More and my moisturizer is HH Carrot & Coconut Milk Conditioning Cream. Hair looks fantastic. On to laundry now. Still need to do yoga


----------



## Golden75

Hi Ladies!  Finally have sometime to drop in.   Visiting bro in San Antonio.  Haven't bought anything, used up a few things: Entwine Creme rinse (would repurchase), a couple Bobeam 4oz dc's (multiple back ups).  Trying to use up whatever I currently have open.

Hair is meh.  These SSK's just won't go away.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Golden75
Hope your visit is nice.  My old roommate from College lives in San Antonio.

I just got the Entwine Caramel Tx on a 'swap' - can't wait to try it.


----------



## Golden75

@IDareT'sHair didn't even know Entwine had a caramel Tx, hmmmm.  Will definitely give it a try, when I am back to purchasing


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75 said:


> *didn't even know Entwine had a caramel Tx, hmmmm. Will definitely give it a try, when I am back to purchasing*


@Golden75
I can't wait to try it.  Glad I got it.


----------



## bajandoc86

Hey loves. Just woke up post call feeling like a zombie. 

Posted about my experience with ST Knot Glide in the Hits n Misses thread. I am done with ST. I don't care if she comes out with a product that has unicorn tears and made by the right hand of God. I.do.not.want.it.  

I am not even going to try that clay detox thing-a-ma-jiggy I bought from her last fall. Nope. Will gift it to someone. Every single product I have bought from her has been a dud (they all go on nicely and then left me with dried coated hair). I basically just wasted my money.  I am legit mad at myself for even looking at her ish. Lemme go unsubscribe from her emails.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Hi divas
Used MJ SSB to DC with and fell in love all over again.  That stuff is awesome on my hair.
Still haven't purchased anything but at least I'm using and enjoying stuff from my stash.

We used up the following and I don't think we'll use anything else up for at least a month.
12oz SM manuka honey  ( not a repurchase, no backup)
4oz APB pudding ( repurchase at some point, may have backups not sure)
80z NW21 ) multiple backups)
8oz  NG coconut banana pre poo ( no backup )


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

@bajandoc86 
I just read your experience that was bad. I hope you were able to salvage your wash day.


----------



## rileypak

*Used up*
Komaza Care Pona Hair and Scalp Treatment (no backup, repurchase on the way, forever repurchase)


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Now I wish I woulda' waited to get my Moist 24/7 (Free Shipping). 

But it should be here Tuesday.  I've been using it for a Final R/O.


----------



## rileypak

*Used up*
Komaza Care Califia Leave In Conditioner sample (no backup, currently evaluating for possible future purchase)


----------



## Aggie

Good Morning Ladies. Have a wonderful day ahead. I'm off today and still sleepy so I may head back under the covers for another hour or two. Yawn!!!


----------



## Shay72

I got a shipping notice from Silk Dreams last night.


----------



## Saludable84

Shay72 said:


> I got a shipping notice from Silk Dreams last night.



I was just thinking of getting some of her mocha silk conditioner.


----------



## Shay72

Saludable84 said:


> I was just thinking of getting some of her mocha silk conditioner.


The code is still up on her website. I would try it and see what happens.


----------



## Saludable84

Shay72 said:


> The code is still up on her website. I would try it and see what happens.


----------



## rileypak

Saludable84 said:


>


----------



## Saludable84

rileypak said:


>


I don't even anything. Seriously.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Hey Ladies!

My Bel Nouvo is out for Delivery.  My HV (1st order) may arrive today also.

Still waiting on:
J.Monique Body Butters & *maybe* another 16oz Dead Sea Mask (can't remember)?
Bel Nouvo Detox Cowash
Hairveda (#1 & #2)
Jakeala Coconut Shea Hair Milk

Used up: x1 Sarenzo Creamy Oil 50-11 b/ups


----------



## Saludable84

Morning Ladies! 

Sold:
ST Knot Glide x3
ST Knot Sauce x1

My friend loved them so I told her she can catch them all. 

Now that I have space in the mini fridge


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Saludable84
Cool!  Great Sale.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Saludable84
Did you get up getting any SD's?  I am still waiting on QB to have a Sale so I can restock on CTDG (16oz's).  

I have an 8oz jar that I'm trying not to open.


----------



## Saludable84

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Saludable84
> Did you get up getting any SD's?  I am still waiting on QB to have a Sale so I can restock on CTDG (16oz's).
> 
> I have an 8oz jar that I'm trying not to open.



No to SD. I want to and don't want to at the same time. I'll recheck my mood in Friday. I really wish her stuff came in 16oz. 

You know, it's funny, it took me 3.5 months to go through my last jar of CTDG with weekly use. My current jar will be 2.5 months. I think I'm going to need QB to get them 16oz jars back in. This is insane.


----------



## rileypak

Morning ladies!

What happened to the mobile site???? Menus and ads are all over the place. I've been avoiding the forum because of it being so jacked up 

I purchased SSI leave ins and nothing else hair related I think.


----------



## rileypak

Ship ship from SSI


----------



## MileHighDiva

rileypak said:


> Morning ladies!
> 
> What happened to the mobile site???? Menus and ads are all over the place. I've been avoiding the forum because of it being so jacked up
> 
> I purchased SSI leave ins and nothing else hair related I think.


I know, it's a mess the way things are rendering from my "Speak & Spell."

They need to fix it, STAT!


----------



## flyygirlll2

rileypak said:


> Morning ladies!
> 
> What happened to the mobile site???? Menus and ads are all over the place. I've been avoiding the forum because of it being so jacked up
> 
> I purchased SSI leave ins and nothing else hair related I think.



I noticed that  too. All these ads 

I purchased Hawaiian Silky Curl Activator Gel and some rubber hair rollers for my ends when I do twists.


----------



## Saludable84

rileypak said:


> Morning ladies!
> 
> What happened to the mobile site???? Menus and ads are all over the place. I've been avoiding the forum because of it being so jacked up
> 
> I purchased SSI leave ins and nothing else hair related I think.



Its annoying.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Saludable84 said:


> *No to SD. I want to and don't want to at the same time. *I'll recheck my mood in Friday. I really wish her stuff came in 16oz.  *You know, it's funny, it took me 3.5 months to go through my last jar of CTDG with weekly use. My current jar will be 2.5 months. I think I'm going to need QB to get them 16oz jars back in. This is insane.*


@Saludable84 
I know the feeling about "wanting to and not wanting to" I 'struggle' with this all the time.

Yeah, I need for her to get back on to those 16oz's STAT.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My Hairveda #1 came today and my Bel Nouvo.


----------



## Shay72

Yeah this ticker constantly going across the bottom my screen is making me dizzy


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Shay72
I'm not seeing what you all are seeing.  I'm on my Lap.top tho'.


----------



## Shay72

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Shay72
> I'm not seeing what you all are seeing.  I'm on my Lap.top tho'.


Yeah it's probably a mobile thing then. I'm on my iPad mini.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Shay72
btw:  I bought all my stuff this weekend strictly in your Honor.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I'm rotating:
CD's BVS
MJ's SSBT
Jakeala's Dope (will mix it with Jakeala's Sweet Honey Hair Thang)


----------



## Shay72

I used to love CD's BVS too. I might be slightly interested in Devacurl and I'm 99% sure I will buy some Curl Origin. My only hesitation is some of the products I want are listed in the "goodbyes" section.


----------



## Shay72

Shay72 said:


> I used to love CD's BVS too. I might be slightly interested in Devacurl and I'm 99% sure I will buy some Curl Origin. My only hesitation is some of the products I want are listed in the "goodbyes" section.


NVM, it was only one product and I took it off my list.


----------



## Aggie

Shay72 said:


> Yeah this ticker constantly going across the bottom my screen is making me dizzy


Oooh I was getting that today too on my iPad. That was weird and dizzying.


----------



## MileHighDiva

I've been pretty disciplined, during our break.  I'm waiting on the following:

-Claudie's
-Silk Scrunchies
-Spoolies
-You Go Natural Hair Wrap


----------



## rileypak

Good morning everyone!

I won't be on too much cause I can't handle the weirdness of the mobile site 

Hope everyone has a good day


----------



## GGsKin

rileypak said:


> Good morning everyone!
> 
> I won't be on too much cause I can't handle the weirdness of the mobile site
> 
> Hope everyone has a good day



Hi, just sharing that I downloaded an ad blocker today and I finally have some peace from those ads. Back to normality


----------



## bajandoc86

Hey y'all!



AbsyBlvd said:


> Hi, just sharing that I downloaded an ad blocker today and I finally have some peace from those ads. Back to normality



Which one did you download because these ads are annoying as heck.


----------



## rileypak

@AbsyBlvd 
PM it to us please. Got me over here ready to hang up my subscription cause I'm that annoyed...

@bajandoc86


----------



## Aggie

rileypak said:


> @AbsyBlvd
> PM it to us please. Got me over here ready to hang up my subscription cause I'm that annoyed...
> 
> @bajandoc86


Plus one wanna know too.


----------



## Aggie

Good morning everyone. Enjoy this wonderful Thursday. At work and about to get lost in my day so will chat with everyone later.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Good Morning Ladies!

Wasn't having a problem with "Ads" because I am on my Laptop. 

 However, thanks @AbsyBlvd for helping the PJ's in this thread out. 

Much appreciated.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My Liter KG arrived (Monday or Tuesday, I think?)  

I received x3 12oz bottles.   Interested to see how they compare to Original Liter #1 of KG.

My J.Monique should also be here today.  I opened a few of my unopened boxes yesterday and put them on my shelf in my Garage.  

I still have several unopened envelopes and boxes to open and put away.  

Still waiting on:
J.Monique which should be here today.
Jakeala
Claudie
Hairveda #2

*i think that's it?*


----------



## rileypak

Good morning! 
Now that this site is tolerable again...

I'm waiting on SSI and Claudie's. Might squeeze one more skin purchase in before the end of the break.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> *Might Losqueeze one more skin purchase in before the end of the break.*


@rileypak
As a whole, I don't think "we" did too terribly bad for BHM.  

I am looking forward to the 'break' but E.a.s.t.er is still a long ways away.

I hope I can make it from 03-01 until E.a.s.t.e.r.  When I look at my Stash it is utterly ridiculous.

I'll be buying APB Lotions & Puddings for Spring.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Hey divas
I'm gonna need that app because I mostly use my phone to chat on the forum.

@IDareT'sHair 
I think we did good. I just got Ouidad, HV and Claudie. I'm ready for the next leg of the N/B


----------



## rileypak

rileypak said:


> I'm waiting on SSI and Claudie's. Might squeeze one more skin purchase in before the end of the break.



Forgot about Komaza Care too


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

rileypak said:


> Forgot about Komaza Care too


@rileypak 
Did they have a sale?


----------



## rileypak

curlyhersheygirl said:


> @rileypak
> Did they have a sale?


No. I was just running out of Pona treatment


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

@rileypak
O OK. I should just get that treatment because you and @divachyk keep raving about it


----------



## rileypak

curlyhersheygirl said:


> @rileypak
> O OK. I should just get that treatment because you and @divachyk keep raving about it



It's life changing.


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak
> As a whole, I don't think "we" did too terribly bad for BHM.
> 
> I am looking forward to the 'break' but E.a.s.t.er is still a long ways away.
> 
> I hope I can make it from 03-01 until E.a.s.t.e.r.  When I look at my Stash it is utterly ridiculous.
> 
> I'll be buying APB Lotions & Puddings for Spring.


BHM sales didn't really do anything for me this year   Maybe I'll see about Easter if the sales are great.


----------



## Beamodel

Ugh these ads are killing me


----------



## Saludable84

I didn't go as crazy as I thought for BHM. 

I have an ama.zon cart with some kanechom though. That's about. Will make a small skincare purchase and I'm done.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My J.Monique arrived today.  Everything looks Great!  

I would like to make 1 or 2 more purchases before the N/B but not sure what?

Oh Well.....that's a good sign because I don't need a thing.

Still waiting on:
Claudie's
Jakeala
Hairveda #2 (or did I get that)... Nah....I don't think I did.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

UGH....This is my Hair Night and I've been looking forward to it all week (and to wash this NW21 out) 

But a former colleague is here from NY on business and wants to go to dinner.

I'm ticked.  Because I want to do my Hurr  and Chilax.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Used up x1 DB Eucalyptus & Mint. 

It smelled "old"  It has an 'odd' smell anyway, but this smelled old.

And I just bought it this Season (Later Fall/Winter) from AY,   I buy them each Fall/Winter for my scalp.

I got a couple b/ups, because when you order it from AY instead of sending you x1 4oz  for $12 they send you x2 4oz's for $12.

Hopefully, it was just that jar, but that particular product probably doesn't move very fast.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

@IDareT'sHair 
Maybe AY had it awhile


----------



## CeeLex33

Hi Ladies- first, I hope that everyone has been well and has happy healthy hair. I've missed ya'll! My apologies on my absence, but I'm BACK! I need to get back to spoiling my hair- she's been neglected lately. 
While I was away- I tried the electric straightening iron and it was my first successful straightening EVER. No puffy ends, and it lasted a whole week which probably won't be long to the pros here- but that was BOMB for me. 
Has everyone been sticking to the no/low buy? I haven't bought any hair related things, but I'm stuck on skin products now


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Because of @rileypak 
I got x2 pona and x2 bountiful mane.
Also got some soaps from sarenzo


----------



## Shay72

I got my Silk Dreams Wheat Germ Conditioner today. She surprised me and sent two when I only ordered one . She says there is a new scent too so I will smell it at some point.


----------



## rileypak

CeeLex33 said:


> Has everyone been sticking to the no/low buy? I haven't bought any hair related things, but I'm stuck on skin products now





My hair buying has been low to none. My skin purchases have been low.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@CeeLex33
It's about time you got back up in 'chea

Missed You Gurl!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *Maybe AY had it awhile*


@curlyhersheygirl
Gurl...that stuff was old as I Am.

Still performed well tho'.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Used a couple swipes of MHC Type 3 - still not sure how I feel about it?

Type4 grew on me and has become a staple.  I didn't think anything would top Buttery Sy, but Type4 is right up there with it.


----------



## Aggie

CeeLex33 said:


> Hi Ladies- first, I hope that everyone has been well and has happy healthy hair. I've missed ya'll! My apologies on my absence, but I'm BACK! I need to get back to spoiling my hair- she's been neglected lately.
> While I was away- I tried the electric straightening iron and it was my first successful straightening EVER. No puffy ends, and it lasted a whole week which probably won't be long to the pros here- but that was BOMB for me.
> Has everyone been sticking to the no/low buy? I haven't bought any hair related things, but I'm stuck on skin products now


 @CeeLex33 

Miss you girlie. I have been pretty good this BHM. I got a couple hair things and some vitamins but not the usual humongous haul. Tryna stick to at least a low buy.


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> Used a couple swipes of MHC Type 3 - still not sure how I feel about it?
> 
> Type4 grew on me and has become a staple.  I didn't think anything would top Buttery Sy, but Type4 is right up there with it.


@IDareT'sHair 
Hmmm, I still haven't gotten the buttery soy but I do have the Type 4 cream and I haven't even opened that one up yet. Good to hear your reviews on it


----------



## Aggie

curlyhersheygirl said:


> Because of @rileypak
> I got x2 pona and x2 bountiful mane.
> Also got some soaps from sarenzo


I'm still thinking about adding komaza Protein Reconstructor and the Pona treatment also becuase of @rileypak and @Saludable84's raving about them. I wanna at least try them at some point.


----------



## Aggie

My courier just sent me a shipping note from J. Monique Natural tonight so I will have that package soon.


----------



## Aggie

Also today I got a shipping notification from Soultanicals but not sure if it left Ayo's table as yet :


----------



## MileHighDiva

Shay72 said:


> I got my Silk Dreams Wheat Germ Conditioner today. She surprised me and sent two when I only ordered one . She says there is a new scent too so I will smell it at some point.


Smell it now and report back,


----------



## Saludable84

Aggie said:


> I'm still thinking about adding komaza Protein Reconstructor and the Pona treatment also becuase of @rileypak and @Saludable84's raving about them. I wanna at least try them at some point.



You need to


----------



## BrownBetty

I ordered the quidad comb from Ulta with my other 20% coupon.  Ulta has a deal if you spend $26 or more on quidad you get a free comb and a melt.  The free comb went through after the coupon we'll see what happens.


----------



## Saludable84

Morning!

@Aggie I came across the Pona in the exfoliator thread. It gets good feedback and you can use it weekly. Since using it my scalp is way less itchy. My only drawback is that my scalp is more sensitive, because it's cleaner, but anything that touches my scalp makes it itch. 

If you wait for a sale you'll be waiting for ever so just try it out.


----------



## Saludable84

Debating on this APB sub box. Do I need it? No. Is that a reason enough not to buy? No.


----------



## Aggie

Saludable84 said:


> Morning!
> 
> @Aggie I came across the Pona in the exfoliator thread. It gets good feedback and you can use it weekly. Since using it my scalp is way less itchy. My only drawback is that my scalp is more sensitive, because it's cleaner, but anything that touches my scalp makes it itch.
> 
> If you wait for a sale you'll be waiting for ever so just try it out.


Okay @Saludable84 

Will do probably during the Easter break. I'm on a no buy anything hair related until April unless it's an absolute emergency.


----------



## Aggie

By the way, good morning everyone...ooops wait, it's already after noon.


----------



## CeeLex33

TGIF! 

Used up:
APB Leave In- Have a few back ups, in various scents, definite repurchase at some point. 
Marie Dean Peaches & Cream Curl Cream- I really love her creams, but they can be expensive, will repurchase on a good sale.
Sarenzo Avocado Heavy Cream- Thick creamy goodness- will repurchase.
Curl Origin Coconut Kukui Curl Enhancing Moisture Butter- Smells great, average performance, would repurchase on a sale.


----------



## Shay72

MileHighDiva said:


> Smell it now and report back,


I smelled it last night but I can't place it. I will have to do it again because I was doing way too much last night and wasn't paying full attention.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

CeeLex33 said:


> *Curl Origin Coconut Kukui Curl Enhancing Moisture Butter- Smells great, average performance, would repurchase on a sale.*


@CeeLex33
Thanks for the review on this!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@shawnyblazes
Come over here and talk to me while you're eating Sardines w/Sarachi being as content as can be!

How's Baby Mr. Pop'n-Drop-A-Curl?  What's he using on his Hurrrrr these days?


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Hey sis! How are you???

 guess what I used on him today?? The 120z Knot glide and it was soooo good. It even smells different than the gallon size.  What am I going to do with  almost 2 gallons of this product? I don't want to give it away but ... it may just have to be one of those, LOL.

Im still using Sweet soul Magic curl stimulator gel on him. Keeps him looking juicy.


I was going to @ you, to find out where you get your HBCO @IDareT'sHair


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@shawnyblazes
I'm glad the 12oz bottles of KG are good.  I've bought my HBCO from Kreyol Essence and also the Okay Brand.

Glad "him Curls & Waves" are doing what they be doin'...


----------



## Aggie

Evenin' Chicas. 

Tonight I decided to do an overnight prepoo with 22nd Century Deep Conditioner since I haven't used it for a few weeks. I keep this one in the fridge because the shelf life is only 6 months long. The protein version is in my deep freeze until I'm ready to use it. 

This conditioner is very oily. It looks a lot like fluffy shea butter and feels good on my hair. It acts good after washing it out as well but I am not repurchasing anything in this line anymore because the shipping cost is crazy high.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Aggie
Evening Ms. Lady!

I have WEN ReMoist in my Hair wrapped up overnight.

Lovin' all my J.Monique Butters.  They all smell 

I am ready for Spring.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Probably won't use anything up tomorrow (except my Tea for a Lovely Bamboo & Mint Tea Rinse) 

but....I did use up x1 J.Monique Body Butter in Vanilla Buttercream (x1 or x2 b/ups of the Vanilla).


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> Evening Ms. Lady!
> 
> I have WEN ReMoist in my Hair wrapped up overnight.
> 
> Lovin' all my J.Monique Butters.  They all smell
> 
> I am ready for Spring.



oooh @IDareT'sHair 

Gurl you gettin' me excited  about my package. I can't wait to pick it up from the courier tomorrow .


----------



## Aggie

So @IDareT'sHair 

What are you using to DC with tomorrow?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Aggie
I'm using CD's BVS.  I am rotating that and MJ's Su.per Sw.eet.back Tx.  

I also have Jakeala's Dope open *i know you don't like that one*

That's my limit having x3 DC'ers open at once.


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> I'm using CD's BVS.  I am rotating that and MJ's Su.per Sw.eet.back Tx.
> 
> I also have *Jakeala's Dope open *i know you don't like that one**
> 
> That's my limit having x3 DC'ers open at once.



Actually @IDareT'sHair 

I haven't used my Dope Dc as yet. It was the Flaxseed Conditioner and Honey Thangamajigga that I didn't care for. Not ready to open the Dope yet since I have a couple other DCs open at the moment.


----------



## Aggie

Also @IDareT'sHair 

I don't have any carol Dauhter's or Miss Jessie's products and I've never used any of them. No special reason why. I was just not motivated to get any of them.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Aggie said:


> *I don't have any carol Dauhter's or Miss Jessie's products and I've never used any of them. No special reason why. I was just not motivated to get any of them.*


@Aggie
I hear Ya'.

I was persuaded & motivated to try both from some OG PJ's in this thread.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Who told me to work 12 hours today?? 30 minutes until this work day is over!!

 I's TIRED


----------



## Saludable84

Evening Ladies!

My friend who bought the ST off me for an extra bottle. I also asked her to make a supermarket run for me  So that's 5. I still have 4. 

My goddaughter needed moisturizer so I gave her my half bottle of ST Knot Sauce. Man, that stuff is nice. 

Then gave her new NG Marshamllow because it's been meh the last couple times. 

My cousin blamed me for DB being sold out of PSC so I gave her my open jar (1 more use for me) then got me by sobbing about the bee mine never being on sale so gave her that one (barely 1 use). 

Doesnt make a difference because I have 3 leave ins and 4 conditioners coming in. 

I still did good this month


----------



## MileHighDiva

Saludable84 said:


> Doesnt make a difference because I have 3 leave ins and 4 conditioners coming in.



How many back-ups do you already have in your possession of the Bee Mine and DB PSC?


----------



## Saludable84

MileHighDiva said:


> How many back-ups do you already have in your possession of the Bee Mine and DB PSC?



DB PSC 3-16oz jars 
Bee Mine 6-16oz jars


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Saludable84
Hey Lady!

Nice Stash of BM & DB


----------



## Saludable84

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Saludable84
> Hey Lady!



Morning. 

I've been eyeing CD Almond Milk Conditioner.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Saludable84 
I never look at her Prods. 

Bought BVS on a whim and recommendation from another Poster.  

Hmph.  Wonder how it is?


----------



## Saludable84

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Saludable84
> I never look at her Prods.
> 
> Bought BVS on a whim and recommendation from another Poster.
> 
> Hmph.  Wonder how it is?



It looks nice and smells nice. But I also don't want to be bothered with her


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Saludable84 said:


> It looks nice and smells nice. *But I also don't want to be bothered with her*


@Saludable84


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Saludable84
I wanted to grab another Liter of Cathy Howse UBH, made the Cart and remembered she doesn't "do" PP.

I have a hefty PP Balance I wanted to use to pay for it, so it would be netzero....before this No/Low starts back up

But I guess I will KIM


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Saludable84 
Was fittin' grab a couple more J.Monique Body Buttas since the 40% still werks and I had to step away from the keyboard. 

I mean....like really?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Waiting on:
Jakeala
Hairveda #2
Claudie


----------



## Saludable84

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Saludable84
> I wanted to grab another Liter of Cathy Howse UBH, made the Cart and remembered she doesn't "do" PP.
> 
> I have a hefty PP Balance I wanted to use to pay for it, so it would be netzero....before this No/Low starts back up
> 
> But I guess I will KIM



I want you to buy it, but I've experimented with some vendors and when you're not using PP, they act stupid. I don't understand the dynamics behind it, but not using PP is discouraging. 

I was on NC and about to pick up two more BM DC's but told myself to chill. I'm hoarding them like they will change the formula. Darcy's scared me with that label mix up, but I'm about to start hoarding her stuff too. 

I was also going to get a sub box, but I have so much APB and I need 16oz jars. I will probably wait for her May box.


----------



## Saludable84

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Saludable84
> Was fittin' grab a couple more J.Monique Body Buttas since the 40% still werks and I had to step away from the keyboard.
> 
> I mean....like really?



I can't help you 
When it comes to stripper smooth skin.... I will never tak you out of it.

Get those buttas.

You are about to get your own discount


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Saludable84 said:


> *When it comes to stripper smooth skin.... I will never tak you out of it.
> 
> Get those buttas.
> 
> You are about to get your own discount*


@Saludable84 
Skripper Smoove alright!......

Far as Da' Code Nah...she needs to do better with her 'response time' w/me.


----------



## Saludable84

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Saludable84
> Skripper Smoove alright!......
> 
> Far as Da' Code Nah...she needs to do better with her 'response time' w/me.



Yes, that's right. Her response time. She should be on winter break  and have time for you


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Saludable84 said:


> I* want you to buy it, but I've experimented with some vendors and when you're not using PP, they act stupid. I don't understand the dynamics behind it, but not using PP is discouraging.
> I was on NC and about to pick up two more BM DC's but told myself to chill. I'm hoarding them like they will change the formula. Darcy's scared me with that label mix up, but I'm about to start hoarding her stuff too.
> I was also going to get a sub box, but I have so much APB and I need 16oz jars. I will probably wait for her May box.*


@Saludable84
I hear ya. 

You know I'll stockpile a brand in a heartbeat to avoid OOS, Running Out or Formula Changes, Discontinuance and Consistency Issues.

I'm all for that move right there.

I don't mind paying for the UBH, but I have this PP Balance that's burnin' a whole in my pocket.  *itches*

I just want a little something.  BoBeam usually curbs that 'feelin' but she doesn't have any DC'ers listed.

Maybe later on today or maybe even tomorrow, somebody will have a little somethin'.

If HV had the Oils B1G1 Free like they did with the Stylers, I'd grab x2 CoCasta Oils.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Saludable84
I forgot I bought x1 16oz MJ's RR from Tar'get last night. (1st time buyin')

If QB had her 16oz's I could get some CTDG....


----------



## Saludable84

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Saludable84
> I forgot I bought x1 16oz MJ's RR from Tar'get last night. (1st time buyin')
> 
> *If QB had her 16oz's I could get some CTDG*....


Dang. Now that's a purchase. Has anyone emailed her to ask her why? Is she discontinuing them?


----------



## KinksAndInk




----------



## Saludable84

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Saludable84
> I hear ya.
> 
> You know I'll stockpile a brand in a heartbeat to avoid OOS, Running Out or Formula Changes, Discontinuance and Consistency Issues.
> 
> I'm all for that move right there.
> 
> I don't mind paying for the UBH, but I have this PP Balance that's burnin' a whole in my pocket.  *itches*
> 
> I just want a little something.  BoBeam usually curbs that 'feelin' but she doesn't have any DC'ers listed.
> 
> Maybe later on today or maybe even tomorrow, somebody will have a little somethin'.
> 
> If HV had the Oils B1G1 Free like they did with the Stylers, I'd grab x2 CoCasta Oils.



Every time HV has a sale, it's never on the things I want. And her last sale the shipping was a bit much for 2 items. And I've never had great success with her line to hoard. 

I really want some SD Mocha Silk. I'll see how I feel on Tuesday.


----------



## Saludable84

KinksAndInk said:


>



What you doing?


----------



## KinksAndInk

Saludable84 said:


> What you doing?


Peeking in here to see what y'all buying cuz I wanna buy something lol


----------



## Saludable84

KinksAndInk said:


> Peeking in here to see what y'all buying cuz I wanna buy something lol



You are in the right thread.


----------



## KinksAndInk

Saludable84 said:


> You are in the right thread.


I know. This thread always tempts me. I need to slide through the sales thread too.


----------



## flyygirlll2

Morning!

My hair finally decided to act right after the past few weeks of nonsense smh . I ended up using SM High Porosity Mask and I was pleasantly surprised how well it worked on my hair. I will definitely be repurchasing this. 

I did some mini twists which I plan to wear as a twist out later on today for my niece's bday party. I haven't worn my hair out since November so I'm hoping it comes out ok.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@flyygirlll2
.........

Glad your Tresses settled down.


----------



## flyygirlll2

@IDareT'sHair Hey T! What you up to?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@flyygirlll2
Sittin' under da' Steama'

Thinkin' 'bout what "look" Imma rock this Summa' at work?

I'm not 'ready' for Spring/Summer as far as my wardrobe.

It's gettin' warm too fast.  

But I know Winter cannot be over. #toosoon


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@flyygirlll2
I bet your "twist-out" will be:...........

What you usin'?


----------



## flyygirlll2

IDareT'sHair said:


> @flyygirlll2
> Sittin' under da' Steama'
> 
> Thinkin' 'bout what "look" Imma rock this Summa' at work?
> 
> I'm not 'ready' for Spring/Summer as far as my wardrobe.
> 
> It's gettin' warm too fast.
> 
> But I know Winter cannot be over. #toosoon



I knew it lol. Girl you be loving that steam 

Due to being both style challenged and lazy, I will keep on keepin' on with pinned up twists.

Yeah I can't believe how warm it is here in February   It's like an alternate universe but I can't complain cause this winter thus far has been tolerable. Girl, my wardrobe been ready for Spring/Summer


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Saludable84 said:


> *And I've never had great success with her line to hoard.
> 
> I really want some SD Mocha Silk. I'll see how I feel on Tuesday.*



@Saludable84 
I thought HV had flat rate $6.95?  Not sure if it increased?  

*cough* I do stockpile all her R/O's: Moist 24/7, Phyto Acai Berry, MoistPRO, Amla Cleanse, Red Roobis.

I wouldn't mind trying SD's Mocha Silk.  I know Brownie518 use to STAN for this product.


----------



## flyygirlll2

IDareT'sHair said:


> @flyygirlll2
> I bet your "twist-out" will be:...........
> 
> What you usin'?



If it comes out right, I'll post a pic. Initially on wash day I used QB Burdock Root Buttercream and some SM Curl Soufflé but I think I used too much of the Curl Souffle so my hair was still damp. I ended up untwisting everything and retwisted using CR Almond Jai.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

flyygirlll2 said:


> Yeah I can't believe how warm it is here in February   I*t's like an alternate universe but I can't complain cause this winter thus far has been tolerable. Girl, my wardrobe been ready for Spring/Summer*


@flyygirlll2
At least ya'll got in 1 goodt Snow. 

We got nuttin'.  And it was like 74 yesterday. 

Like you said an Alternate Universe. 

I'm not ready to put my Turtlenecks away.

Makes me think these folks is playin' around with the weather. *which would not surprise me*

Folks doing what they be doing........


----------



## Saludable84

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Saludable84
> I thought HV had flat rate $6.95?  Not sure if it increased?
> 
> *cough* I do stockpile all her R/O's: Moist 24/7, Phyto Acai Berry, MoistPRO, Amla Cleanse, Red Roobis.
> 
> I wouldn't mind trying SD's Mocha Silk.  I know Brownie518 use to STAN for this product.



When I tried it wasn't for HV. I want to try the Amla Cleanse even though Amla messes with my scalp but I can never catch it on a good sale. 

Mocha Silk is the best chocolate DC I've used to date. It confirmed my theory that I need protein for chocolate to work. 

Let me just stop playing and go get a couple jars.


----------



## Saludable84

@flyygirlll2 @IDareT'sHair my wardrobe is always ready, but I do have a loft cart open


----------



## rileypak

Mane Choice Egyptian Collection Bundle is 50% off right now (no codes needed). It is a flash sale so not sure how long it will be marked down.


----------



## rileypak

Good morning/afternoon everyone!

I'm over here trying to decide if I'm going to buy something. I've got my eye on some skin.care stuff...and maybe that Mane Choice bundle  (I just like 50% off)


----------



## rileypak

I've also decided that for my hair, this Oui.dad Melt Down DC isn't cut out for DCing with on its own. I think it's more of a "sealing in the goodness" kind of conditioner. 
I'll likely use it on top of ST Agave Nectar and honey so I can use it up but I won't repurchase.


----------



## flyygirlll2

Well I untwisted my hair. I have some frizz due to separating my hair more than I should have so meh but that's ok. I will be heading out soon to help my SIL with setting up for my neice's party.


----------



## flyygirlll2

@Saludable84 Same here....I stay ready 

I used to work for Ann Taylor during college. The Loft has cute stuff sometimes.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Saludable84 said:


> *Mocha Silk is the best chocolate DC I've used to date. It confirmed my theory that I need protein for chocolate to work.  Let me just stop playing and go get a couple jars.*


@Saludable84
Ooops! 

I thought Mocha Silk was the Hair Milk?  I meant the Hair Milk.  What is it called?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@flyygirlll2
Your Twist-Out looks nice.  Do you like the way it turnt out?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> *I've also decided that for my hair, this Oui.dad Melt Down DC isn't cut out for DCing with on its own. I think it's more of a "sealing in the goodness" kind of conditioner. *
> *I'll likely use it on top of ST Agave Nectar and honey so I can use it up but I won't repurchase*.


@rileypak 
Thank you for this Review.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@rileypak
What S.k.i.n C.a.r.e Prods are you thinking about?


----------



## flyygirlll2

@IDareT'sHair Thanks. I like it, next time I will not separate that much to avoid frizz.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Saludable84 said:


> *my wardrobe is always ready, but I do have a loft cart open *


@Saludable84
I tend to drop my coins all day long on Fall/Winter App.arel.  Spring/Summa' not so much.  So, I'm always scrambling tryna' think of what I need to get me through this particular season.



flyygirlll2 said:


> *I used to work for Ann Taylor during college. The Loft has cute stuff sometimes.*


@flyygirlll2
I'm glad Ya'll ready cause shole I ain't.  But I will be.  Believe that!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

flyygirlll2 said:


> *Thanks. I like it, next time I will not separate that much to avoid frizz.*


@flyygirlll2
I like it!

How long do you think it will last?  

And what will you do/use to "maintain" it?  How do you think 2nd that Hair will be?


----------



## flyygirlll2

@IDareT'sHair I love Spring/Summer and Fall for clothes. I don't care for Winter so at times I will pull out whatever to wear during this season lol.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

flyygirlll2 said:


> *I love Spring/Summer *and Fall for clothes. *I don't care for Winter so at times I will pull out whatever to wear during this season lol.*


@flyygirlll2
I don't mind 'investing' heavily into Fall/Winter clothing.  

Spring/Summa' I tend to minimize the amount I spend.


----------



## flyygirlll2

IDareT'sHair said:


> @flyygirlll2
> I like it!
> 
> How long do you think it will last?
> 
> And what will you do/use to "maintain" it?  How do you think 2nd that Hair will be?



I typically don't preserve twists outs honestly. By the end of the day I'm ready to twist my hair back up and pin them lol. I'm just wearing out since I'm going out and wanted a change.


----------



## flyygirlll2

IDareT'sHair said:


> @flyygirlll2
> I don't mind 'investing' heavily into Fall/Winter clothing.
> 
> Spring/Summa' I tend to minimize the amount I spend.



I can understand that. Fall/Winter feel longer so it makes sense to want to stock up.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

flyygirlll2 said:


> *I can understand that. Fall/Winter feel longer so it makes sense to want to stock up.*


@flyygirlll2
And the Fabrics!


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak
> What S.k.i.n C.a.r.e Prods are you thinking about?



Some products from The Ordinary for hydration and anti-aging.


----------



## MileHighDiva

rileypak said:


> Mane Choice Egyptian Collection Bundle is 50% off right now (no codes needed). It is a flash sale so not sure how long it will be marked down.


Get it!  I used it this past wash day. Smells like summer time.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> Some products from The Ordinary for hydration *and anti-aging.*


@rileypak


----------



## rileypak

MileHighDiva said:


> Get it!  I used it this past wash day. Smells like summer time.


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak



Just being proactive in making sure my Black stays flawless


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@MileHighDiva @rileypak 
Is it that Anti-Breakage Collection?  *put one in a cart - but prolly won't get it*

Summer Scented how? = Floral, Fruity, Fresh & Clean?


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> @MileHighDiva @rileypak
> Is it that Anti-Breakage Collection?  *put one in a cart - but prolly won't get it*
> 
> Summer Scented how? = Floral, Fruity, Fresh & Clean?



Yes it's this collection. I only want like two items out of the bundle so I'm not sure I'll get it...But then again 50% off is calling me


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> Summer Scented how? = Floral, Fruity, Fresh & Clean?



And good point...I'm not about that floral life these days


----------



## MileHighDiva

IDareT'sHair said:


> @MileHighDiva @rileypak
> Is it that Anti-Breakage Collection?  *put one in a cart - but prolly won't get it*
> 
> Summer Scented how? = Floral, Fruity, Fresh & Clean?


Watermelon,   perfect for summa and spring,


----------



## rileypak

MileHighDiva said:


> Watermelon,   perfect for summa and spring,


----------



## MileHighDiva

rileypak said:


>


If it was me, I'd buy the bundle and the croc clips, so the S&H would be a wash at the $50 free S&H threshold.  

Those croc clips are MHD certified quality, 

But that's just me


----------



## Saludable84

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Saludable84
> Ooops!
> 
> I thought Mocha Silk was the Hair Milk?  I meant the Hair Milk.  What is it called?


 Mocha Silk Infusion. The Mocha Hair Milk was a big fat no on my hair.


----------



## Saludable84

rileypak said:


> Mane Choice Egyptian Collection Bundle is 50% off right now (no codes needed). It is a flash sale so not sure how long it will be marked down.



I want to try this line but after the Hit and Miss thread, I'm going to continue watching from the sidelines.


----------



## Saludable84

@IDareT'sHair i usually stock on solid colored summer tops when winter sales are rolling in to get rid of that stuff. I wait for the season to get more "in-season" colors. I don't bother with winter clothes really. I just make sure to store my stuff well. I hide in the winter most of the time


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> *Just being proactive in making sure my Black stays flawless *


@rileypak
I'm sure it is....with your K.ore.an Sna.il Eg.g Mo.isturizer.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Saludable84 said:


> @IDareT'sHair *i usually stock on solid colored summer tops when winter sales are rolling in to get rid of that stuff. I wait for the season to get more "in-season" colors. I don't bother with winter clothes really. I just make sure to store my stuff well. I hide in the winter most of the time *


@Saludable84
I have a weakness for 'sweaters & coats' so Imma always do that thang.

Good strategy to stock up on Solid Colored Summer Tops. 

I usually do than too with Tanks & Cami's to wear under jackets.

I think Imma do a little bohemian this Spring/Summa'  

We're not as 'formal'/corporate in the summa' months at the office.  It's a little more laxed & laid back. 

And I wanna do something different other than being all suited & tanked up like I usually am every summa'.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@rileypak
Did you end up getting TMC?


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak
> Did you end up getting TMC?


Nah. Gonna put those coins towards skin.care stuff instead.
You?


----------



## Shay72

I'm a spring and summer girl myself. I love wearing capris and we're allowed to wear them to work. Years past I've always worn capris to work but I could wear jean capris. I can not at this job but I have a lot of other types of capris too. It is my "uniform" during the spring and summer. Besides my BF loves me in capris and wedges .

@MileHighDiva 
I'm terrible when it comes to scents. I've smelled that Wheat Germ Conditioner like 4-5 times. I'm gonna say it is a tropical/citrusy smell. Like an organgey/pineappley/possibly lemony smell. I know Imma mess. It's a very light smell. I like it. 

I finished Jakeala's Honey Sweet Thang Hair Mask. It will be a repurchase. My hair  it. Dare I say HG. I know some of you have to use this in combo with another conditioner for it to work. Not me. It is perfect as is for me. It contains quite a few ingredients that my hair loves including honey, rhassoul clay, coconut milk and hibiscus.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> Nah. Gonna put those coins towards skin.care stuff instead.
> *You?*


@rileypak 
Nah....for some reason, I'm still not overly interested in this line?

I wonder why tho'?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72 said:


> *Besides my BF loves me in capris and wedges* .
> *I finished Jakeala's Honey Sweet Thang Hair Mask. It will be a repurchase. My hair  it. Dare I say HG. I know some of you have to use this in combo with another conditioner for it to work. Not me. It is perfect as is for me. It contains quite a few ingredients that my hair loves including honey, rhassoul clay, coconut milk and hibiscus*.


@Shay72
*Cackles* at you & Bae...

I don't have to necessarily 'mix' Sweet Honey with something else to get it to work, I just do because I lurves it mixed. 

The main thing I mix it with is her Dope DC'er.  It's the perfect combo.


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak
> Nah....for some reason, I'm still not overly interested in this line?
> 
> I wonder why tho'?


I want to try it but I'm really only interested in the mask and ends serum so it's a skip for me.

Their products get really polarizing reviews. Some folks swear by them then others hate them and it always seems to be directly split down the middle. Neither side really moved me one way or the other these days.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> *I want to try it but I'm really only interested in the mask and ends serum so it's a skip for me. **Their products get really polarizing reviews. Some folks swear by them then others hate them and it always seems to be directly split down the middle. Neither side really moved me one way or the other these days.*


@rileypak
I don't want the 'Poo.

Maybe the Packaging looks unappealing or something?  

Plus like you said the Polarizing reviews.  I'm just kinda' indifferent about it.


----------



## Shay72

@IDareT'sHair 
Thanks for the clarification


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72 said:


> *Thanks for the clarification*


@Shay72
Yeah, I love that 'stuff'  What 'scent' are you getting?

My favorite is Mango Pineapple and both Bellini's (Peach and Berry). 

@rileypak put me on to Toasted Marshmallow and @Beamodel the Banana Pudding.  And I love both of those too.

I think the Cherry one was my least favorite scent.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@CeeLex33
Hey Stranger-Danger

ETA: I got the Sweet Orange J.Monique Body Butta' this last sale, can't wait to try it.


----------



## Shay72

@IDareT'sHair 
Banana Pudding! I love anything with bananas. Smell or to eat.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72 said:


> *Banana Pudding! I love anything with bananas. Smell or to eat.*


@Shay72
Yep.  That one is nice!  So is the Toasted Marshmallow.

The Mango Pineapple is thebomb.com.net.biz.gov.edu


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ship Ship from P.i.p.in.g R.o.c.k (16oz of Hemp Seed Oil)


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Imma get APB body box and some more Xcel 21.   Havent been really moved to buy.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

shawnyblazes said:


> *Imma get APB body box and some more Xcel 21.   Havent been really moved to buy.*


@shawnyblazes
Hey Lady!

How's NW21 still working for you?  Are you getting the Creme or the Spritz?


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

IDareT'sHair said:


> @shawnyblazes
> Hey Lady!
> 
> How's NW21 still working for you?  Are you getting the Creme or the Spritz?



I fell off the wagon.  Its harder when my hair is loose.  Spritz all the way.   

I might get some spritzs from APB too. 
@IDareT'sHair


----------



## IDareT'sHair

shawnyblazes said:


> I fell off the wagon.  Its harder when my hair is loose.  *Spritz all the way.*
> 
> I might get some spritzs from APB too.


@shawnyblazes
I think I've overcome my adverse reaction to the spritz *knock on wood* 

I still have x2-x3 Cremes left too.

I can't wait to do a Spring/Summa' APB Cart.  

Lotions & Puddings all the way Babbbbby!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl
How's NW21 treating you these days?


----------



## Aggie

*I just started putting together a small package to give away and in there I have:*

x1 bottle of Inahsi Coconut Avocado Curl Defining Custard
x2 bottles of Sarenzo Styling Frosting in Cotton Candy and Vanilla
1/2 jar of DB Moisturizing Deep Conditioning Mask
x1 and a 1/2 jars of Bask & Bloom Brahmi Root Hair Masque - left my hair feeling a little stiff after it was all dry. I really wanted to like it but my hair say nay .
3/4 jar of Jakeala Amla Shea Hair Parfait - this was okay but too oily for me.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> How's NW21 treating you these days?


@IDareT'sHair Great. That stuff has transformed my hair and scalp since I started using it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl
Go to that "Confessions" Thread.

I'm sure you can help me remember a few thangs! 

Once you start posting your stuff.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> Go to that "Confessions" Thread.
> 
> I'm sure you can help me remember a few thangs!
> 
> Once you start posting your stuff.


@IDareT'sHair 
That thread will get us in trouble lol. I know I have some other stuff in my stash that I didn't list. I have some items from APB that she had listed when she launched in 2013.


----------



## Saludable84

Aggie said:


> *I just started putting together a small package to give away and in there I have:*
> 
> x1 bottle of Inahsi Coconut Avocado Curl Defining Custard
> x2 bottles of Sarenzo Styling Frosting in Cotton Candy and Vanilla
> 1/2 jar of DB Moisturizing Deep Conditioning Mask
> x1 and a 1/2 jars of Bask & Bloom Brahmi Root Hair Masque - left my hair feeling a little stiff after it was all dry. I really wanted to like it but my hair say nay .
> 3/4 jar of Jakeala Amla Shea Hair Parfait - this was okay but too oily for me.


Nice box. Let me walk across the street and come get it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *That thread will get us in trouble lol. I know I have some other stuff in my stash that I didn't list. *I have some items from APB that she had listed when she launched in 2013.


@curlyhersheygirl
Um..I listed what I 'think' I have?  I know I could probably think of more????

Look at it this way Curl-Gurl...at least I can't list Jasmine's or Enso anymore right?...


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> Um..I listed what I 'think' I have?  I know I could probably think of more????
> 
> Look at it this way Curl-Gurl...at least I can't list Jasmine's or Enso anymore right?...


@IDareT'sHair 
Lol true
Lawd Jasmine's. You had a good bit of those.


----------



## Aggie

Saludable84 said:


> Nice box. Let me walk across the street and come get it.


 Girl you don't know how much I wish I could send products to my e-friends here. It just isn't cost effective for me


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *Lawd Jasmine's. You had a good bit of those.*


@curlyhersheygirl
About 30-40 Jars. And I used every single one too! 

And enjoyed them all.

Not to mention Bear Fruit Hair.  I had about the same amount of those.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

@IDareT'sHair
Bearfruit was great too. I just hated those darn bottles


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl
It was great.  And so did I. 

I wish I had a few bottles of that Espre.sso Hair Lotion.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Um...Ya'lls duty _'as supposed/alledged' PJ's_ up in this piece is to make sure this page never falls on Page2

Anyway...

Finished up Komaza's (i'll hafta' look the name up) - no b/ups.  Could be a possible repurchase


----------



## rileypak

Hey everyone!

My scalp has been really itchy this past week 

I need to gon head and crack open another liter of Bae. The Biolage just ain't cutting it as my only cleansing source right now 
I think the "moisturizing" part of the shampoo is causing issues. My scalp misses the Pona + Redken knockout combo.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@rileypak 
I need to look up the Komaza I just finished up. 

If I had a discount....I would be 'tempted' to hit PayNah.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@rileypak 
You love the Jojoba Hemp don't you?  The name of it is the Moku Butter 

I'd like to get another jar.  

I think I'll look for something to use in my stash.


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak
> I need to look up the Komaza I just finished up.



Yes what did you have?


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak
> You love the Jojoba Hemp don't you?  The name of it is the Moku Butter
> 
> I'd like to get another jar.
> 
> I think I'll look for something to use in my stash.



The Jojoba Hemp is


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@rileypak
I have several of the Scalp Butters which was a Winter HG Staple (I have about x2-x3 Jars).  Which I'll pull out instead of making a purchase.

It has under gone so many reformulations, I never know what version it is until I open the jar.

Lemme pull one of those out.  And with all the various iterations, the Scalp Butter went from 4oz to 8oz to 4oz....I never know what it is.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Still waiting on:
Claudie
Jakeala
Hairveda #2

New Order:
J.Monique


----------



## MileHighDiva

IDareT'sHair said:


> Um...Ya'lls duty _'as supposed/alledged' PJ's_ up in this piece is to make sure this page never falls on Page2
> 
> Anyway...
> 
> Finished up Komaza's (i'll hafta' look the name up) - no b/ups.  Could be a possible repurchase



Sorry, T!

You know I go Platinum Status, during the Holiday Season.  

Then I go back to my regular degular Silver PJ Status.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

@IDareT'sHair 
I'm waiting on a few things myself. I got my Oui.dad order yesterday. 

I also got 12 bottles of NW21 with the 20% discount


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *I also got 12 bottles of NW21* with the 20% discount


@curlyhersheygirl 
.......

That's all I got.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

MileHighDiva said:


> Sorry, T!
> 
> *You know I go Platinum Status, during the Holiday Season.*
> 
> Then I go back to my regular degular Silver PJ Status.


@MileHighDiva
Yeah...You was in it to win it! Nah...You still Platinum.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl
You shole go Hard!  *thinks about da' basement*


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl
Gone stay rotating MJ's SSBT and CD BVS.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> Gone stay rotating MJ's SSBT and CD BVS.


@IDareT'sHair 
I'm going to use BVS sparingly until I get a backup in the stash.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl
Was 'diggin' in my stash and found an unopened APB envelope.  Wonder what's in it?

I have a bunch of unopened boxes and envelopes.  I found a bunch of stuff I didn't remember I had.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *I'm going to use BVS sparingly until I get a backup in the stash.*


@curlyhersheygirl 
  I hear you.  I hate I slept on it so long.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl
Imma go in hard after BHM until M-Day.  

Hopefully, no "pressing" Sales will creep up on me. 

Cause I really gotta' whittle this thang down.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> Was 'diggin' in my stash and found an unopened APB envelope.  Wonder what's in it?
> 
> I have a bunch of unopened boxes and envelopes.  I found a bunch of stuff I didn't remember I had.


@IDareT'sHair 
Nice surprise but  lol. How did you let that happen?


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> Imma go in hard after BHM until M-Day.
> 
> Hopefully, no "pressing" Sales will creep up on me.
> 
> Cause I really gotta' whittle this thang down.


@IDareT'sHair 
Same here. I'll be donating quite a bit of stuff from the stash to get it under control.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *Nice surprise but  lol. How did you let that happen?*


@curlyhersheygirl
I just stopped opening stuff and just start stacking boxes in my Garage on the shelf. 

Do you use ED JBCO?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *Same here. I'll be donating quite a bit of stuff from the stash to get it under control*.


@curlyhersheygirl 
You 'just' delivered a large suitcase FULL of stuff.....

OT: I still want/need some CTDG. I have x1 8oz Jar.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl
So....How long do you think those 12 bottles of NW21 will last you?


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

@IDareT'sHair 
IKR? I just have too many backups and I enjoy shopping


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> So....How long do you think those 12 bottles of NW21 will last you?


@IDareT'sHair 
I use a bottle every 3 weeks so about a year.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl 
IK!  And I've gifted, I've swapped, I've donated. 

I just need to get control.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *I use a bottle every 3 weeks so about a year.*


@curlyhersheygirl
Cool! 

You are all set for 2017!


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> Cool!
> 
> You are all set for 2017!


@IDareT'sHair 
Yes I am


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl I think you and @rileypak are both waiting on Claudie's too right?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl 
I shole would like to make it to M-Day w/o a single product purchase (Hair or Body)


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

@IDareT'sHair 
Yes I am and HV too.

I can go without a hair purchase but I'll do body stuff.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl
I got a Body Creme from Bubble-Bistro on a 'swap'.

Very Nice.  

I have never paid any attention to B-B.  Now, I'll be looking for Sales.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> I got a Body Creme from Bubble-Bistro on a 'swap'.
> 
> Very Nice.
> 
> I have never paid any attention to B-B.  Now, I'll be looking for Sales.


@IDareT'sHair 
That's how it starts lol


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *That's how it starts lol*


@curlyhersheygirl
If you haven't already, you need to check it out! OMGeeeeee

I am definitely getting something.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> If you haven't already, you need to check it out! OMGeeeeee
> 
> I am definitely getting something.


@IDareT'sHair 
I'll check them out


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl
Imma see how this 'sample' I got on a swap holds up to J.Monique.  

It's a little 'pricey' - so I wonder what kinda' "Sales" they have?

It's a much different consistency, but the scent is out of this world!


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

@IDareT'sHair 
I can't wait to hear that comparison.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl
Different Consistency than J.Monique - more dense.  J.Monique's is creamy.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

@IDareT'sHair 
Interesting


----------



## rileypak

Good morning!

I should have bought more Pona Scalp Treatment but I don't want to pay shipping again


----------



## Aggie

Morning ladies. On my way to work now so have a wonderful day.


----------



## Saludable84

rileypak said:


> Good morning!
> 
> I should have bought more Pona Scalp Treatment but I don't want to pay shipping again



Morning!

I can do the 3.74. The $7 is was kills me  and it jumps when you go from 1 to 2 bottles.


----------



## Shay72

I got a shipping notice from Beautifully Bamboo today.


----------



## Shay72

I got a shipping notice yesterday from eBay for my silk amino acids.


----------



## MileHighDiva

Ship Ship and in Transit:
Maysilk
Spoolies
The Ordinary
YGN Hair Wrap

Still waiting on Claudie's.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl 
I didn't think Bu.bb.le B.i.stro's scent outlasts J.Monique.  

BB's - scent does not have lasting power.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Used up:
x1 Bel Nouvo Red Velvet Cake Deep Moisture Butter (no b/ups of Red Velvet) - but I have b/ups of several others: Am.are.tto, Van.illa Bu.tter.cream


----------



## rileypak

Evening!!!


----------



## rileypak

MileHighDiva said:


> Ship Ship and in Transit:
> Maysilk
> Spoolies
> *The Ordinary*
> YGN Hair Wrap
> 
> Still waiting on Claudie's.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@rileypak 
Hey Sis!

I'm surprised I didn't get anything today.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@rileypak
I'm literally shocked B.u.b.b.l.e B.i.stro's scent did not last. 

And It smelled so awesome deliciously wonderful.

Have you purchased from there?


----------



## bajandoc86

Hey y'all!

Have not bought any hair products since the start of 2017. 2 months down. 4 more to go. 

I have one more use of my current bottle of SSi Sugar Peach Conditioner before it is finished. Le boo has two bottles that I bought and shipped to his house since Sept 2016 - he will be bringing em for me when he visits.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

bajandoc86 said:


> *Le boo has two bottles that I bought and shipped to his house since Sept 2016 - he will be bringing em for me when he visits.*


@bajandoc86
Le' Boo's visit is getting closer Le' YAY!


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak
> I'm literally shocked B.u.b.b.l.e B.i.stro's scent did not last.
> 
> And It smelled so awesome deliciously wonderful.
> 
> Have you purchased from there?



Nope but I'm a not really a butta kind of girl. I likes mah lotion


----------



## Aggie

Evening ladies. Just got in from work and trying to wind down a bit. How is everyone doing?


----------



## MileHighDiva

rileypak said:


>


You better test them out.  I got the niacinamide, B5 gel, alpha arbutin, and something else.  They're out of the 2% retinoid.


----------



## bajandoc86

IDareT'sHair said:


> @bajandoc86
> Le' Boo's visit is getting closer Le' YAY!



 yes ma'am! We facetimed today and he had just left the barber with a fresh fade and edged up beard. I was all  .

I can't wait to see him and be all up in his sauce! Hmmmm he always smells so goodt


----------



## rileypak

MileHighDiva said:


> You better test them out.  I got the niacinamide, B5 gel, alpha arbutin, and something else.  They're out of the 2% retinoid.


I want the niacinamide, alpha arbutin, buffet serum, and squalane


----------



## rileypak

bajandoc86 said:


> yes ma'am! We facetimed today and he had just left the barber with a fresh fade and edged up beard. I was all  .
> 
> I can't wait to see him and be all up in his sauce! Hmmmm he always smells so goodt



Awwwww


----------



## Saludable84

@MileHighDiva jealous at The Ordinary too. I keep making and deleting carts.


----------



## Saludable84

bajandoc86 said:


> yes ma'am! We facetimed today and he had just left the barber with a fresh fade and edged up beard. I was all  .
> 
> I can't wait to see him and be all up in his sauce! Hmmmm he always smells so goodt



Too cute. Let's count down the days together.


----------



## Saludable84

So I want that APB hair box. However, I just a shipment notice for 3 orders  containing 3 different 16oz dcs, and 3 leave ins. 

I think I created my own box


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> I didn't think Bu.bb.le B.i.stro's scent outlasts J.Monique.
> 
> BB's - scent does not have lasting power.


@IDareT'sHair 
Well then no need for me to get that. Thanks for the review.

I got my komaza order today. Still have a few packages at large lol


----------



## IDareT'sHair

bajandoc86 said:


> *I can't wait to see him and be all up in his sauce!* Hmmmm he always smells so goodt


@bajandoc86
Get That Sauce-Sis!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Using: Siamese Twists Sweet Potatoe Hair Cream.


----------



## Aggie

Mawnin' Ladies. Have a great day! Heading to work in a few...


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> Using: Siamese Twists Sweet Potatoe Hair Cream.


Did she get herself together yet? 
I want another jar of this


----------



## rileypak

Morning everyone!

Deciding what I'm going to buy today before we resume


----------



## KinksAndInk

Used up: 
-NW21 (...a few b/u... definite repurchase)
-HH macadamia & avocado salted caramel custard (the other day, no b/u not a repurchase)


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> *Did she get herself together yet? *
> *I want another jar of this*


@rileypak
Haven't checked.  Not sure if she has gotten things together.


----------



## Aggie

Evening everyone. 

Just in from work and already moisturized my hair with some Bekura Tonga Mousse - I really like that stuff. It reminds me of some type type of liquid creamy oil, ie, moisturizer and oil all in one, thereby eliminating one step in my nightly moisturizing regimen .


----------



## Saludable84

@rileypak siamese twist has a few itemseft up. I'm going to wait to email her again. I definitely did check last weekend and this weekend 

I also got the APB hair box. Because I need it 

My make believe box should be here tomorrow


----------



## Saludable84

Aggie said:


> Evening everyone.
> 
> Just in from work and already moisturized my hair with some Bekura Tonga Mousse - I really like that stuff. It reminds me of some type type of liquid creamy oil, ie, moisturizer and oil all in one, thereby eliminating one step in my nightly moisturizing regimen .



Evening! 

I keep forgetting I have this. How are you liking it so far?


----------



## Shay72

I got a shipping notice from Hairveda yesterday.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Shay72 said:


> I got a shipping notice from Hairveda yesterday.


Me too. I also got onr from Sarenzo but that's for soap


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Hey Ladies!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I also got Ship-Ship from:
Hairveda
Jakeala


----------



## rileypak

Good morning!


----------



## rileypak

My Komaza should be here by now.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl @Shay72  And anyone else that got HV....I put x1 in my Cart, so I should get x2 right?  

I think I worked the Cart both ways and when I added x2 it charged me for x2, so I added one and then put in my "notes" B1G1 Free.

What did ya'll do?


----------



## Shay72

@IDareT'sHair 
I only used the free shipping. I didn't purchase a product that was eligible for the B1G1 promotion.

I got a shipping notice from Curl Origin today. Also my Beautifully Bamboo tea and Silk Amino Acids should be in my mailbox when I get home. Headed into a hour long yoga class.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Shay72
Thank you.  

I also asked to be invoiced for x2 CoCasta's but I guess that didn't happen.  

So....I guess Imma hafta' pick those up on her next Sale.


----------



## Aggie

Goodness, my soultanicals shipping notification was about a week ago and I just checked the tracking number and it still won't get here until the weekend .


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Knee-Deep into Wash Day.  I need to finish this up.


----------



## Aggie

Saludable84 said:


> Evening!
> 
> I keep forgetting I have this. How are you liking it so far?


I like it but not on soaking wet hair. I wait until m y hair is just slightly damp or dry and put it on. It glides on my hair better this way and keeps my hair moist for about 2 days, then I would add it again after that.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Pre-Shipment for: J.Monique (Bo.dy But.ters)


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@CeeLex33
What's Up Sis?


----------



## rileypak

Evening everyone!


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Used up APB's coffee cowash. I think that was the last bottle.

I'm liking komaza bountiful mane. It absorbs quickly. I'll see how it works out over the next few months.


----------



## Saludable84

Aggie said:


> I like it but not on soaking wet hair. I wait until m y hair is just slightly damp or dry and put it on. It glides on my hair better this way and keeps my hair moist for about 2 days, then I would add it again after that.



Thanks. One day I'll pull it out. The way my feelings on Bekura are set up, I don't want to take it out now.


----------



## rileypak

Good morning!

Totally agree @curlyhersheygirl. Bountiful Mane is very nice


----------



## Aggie

Good Afternoon my e-sistas. I'm at work and stopped for a minute to check in. Chat later...


----------



## Beamodel

It's official I'm going back to relaxing my hair. I feel like my hair thrived way better being relaxed instead of straight haired natural. My hair is consistently taking a beating by using heat twice a month. To me that is more damaging than relaxing. I never used heat when I was relaxed. 

I will order my favorite relaxer (Affirm Fiberguard Mild) since it still leaves your hair "textured". I miss washing my hair often. My hair should be BSL or longer by now but it's not. It's only APL. Plus the spring/summer time is approaching and it's extremely humid for a straight haired natural. I'm tired of every time I go somewhere my hair be pretty but when I leave the house it turns into a big puffy mess. 

I tried the natural way for about 2.5 years. It's not for me or my lifestyle and I'm okay with it.


----------



## rileypak

@Beamodel


----------



## rileypak

Think I'm going to use either a Bobeam DC (Buttercream) or a Soultanicals DC (Strand Repair) tomorrow 

Will also be pulling the SD WGBC back out


----------



## flyygirlll2

@Beamodel You have to do what's best for you and what makes life easier  . Natural hair is no walk in the park.


----------



## flyygirlll2

I want that new Eco Black Castor and Flaxeed gel  it's probably a good thing that it's pretty much sold out everywhere online.

I'm itching to try a WNG just to see how my hair will look/respond.


----------



## rileypak

flyygirlll2 said:


> I want that new Eco Black Castor and Flaxeed gel  it's probably a good thing that it's pretty much sold out everywhere online.
> 
> *I'm itching to try a WNG just to see how my hair will look/respond*.



Me too!
But then I think about the styling
Styling has never been my strong suit


----------



## flyygirlll2

rileypak said:


> Me too!
> But then I think about the styling
> Styling has never been my strong suit



That's why I've been hesitant about it. Ssk's/tangles already bother my spirit, I don't want a WNG to cause them stomping on my entire life.


----------



## rileypak

flyygirlll2 said:


> That's why I've been hesitant about it. Ssk's/tangles already bother my spirit, I don't want a WNG to cause them stomping on my entire life.


I'm tempted to try a tiny section one weekend when I'll be in the house just to get a feel for it...


----------



## flyygirlll2

@rileypak That's actually a good idea. Last thing I want is a head full of struggle. I might try it on my nape area first.


----------



## Beamodel

Thx hunnies @rileypak @flyygirlll2 

By the way that black Castor oil eco styler does look good.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Beamodel
At least we can all say we've tried it.

I'm sure either way, it will be Beautiful & Healthy.

I Agree with @flyygirlll2 While it is no "walk in the park" my Hair has retained better Natural.

So, for the time being, Imma stick it out through the good times and bad.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Using Sarenzo's Heavy Creme & loving it.


----------



## Beamodel

@IDareT'sHair 

Thanks hun. I will cheer you all on from the sidelines. I'll keep y'all posted on when I relax it (or texture it).


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Beamodel
I know it's going to be so beautiful. 

And you'll know how/when to stretch, protein/moisture etc....just overall healthy relaxed Ha.ir Car.e.

I know you'll get to amazing lengths this time around as a Relaxed Head!

Can't wait for an update.


----------



## rileypak

Anybody tried NG's Ginger Peach Leave In Spray before? I'm planning to try it tomorrow.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> *Anybody tried NG's Ginger Peach Leave In Spray before? I'm planning to try it tomorrow. *


@rileypak 
I have. 

I use to buy it all the time to use as a detangling spritz

Lemme know what you think.


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak
> I have.
> 
> I use to buy it all the time to use as a *detangling spritz*
> 
> Lemme know what you think.



Good to know! 
Planning to use it as my spray leave in this wash day so I'm hoping for good results


----------



## rileypak

So I'm getting back to my use up my onesies routine. I'll try to use up as many one-offs every wash day that I can. It will go faster once I'm back to washing weekly.


----------



## Shay72

My silk amino acids and tea did arrive on Wednesday. My Curl Origin and Hairveda should arrive today.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Beamodel
> I know it's going to be so beautiful.
> 
> And you'll know how/when to stretch, protein/moisture etc....just overall healthy relaxed Ha.ir Car.e.
> 
> I know you'll get to amazing lengths this time around as a Relaxed Head!
> 
> Can't wait for an update.



Thank you hunni. I think a huge part is me not being able to moisturize and seal properly since my hair is straight all the time. The moment I "moisturize" it, it reverts.


----------



## Shay72

I told my mama she didn't need no gel but I helped her pick out some eco styler gel anyway and now she don't use it . If it turns out she never uses it I'll have her give it to me and I will give it to one of my clients here at work.

APB's butter is fluffy and smells great but it does not spread easily on my wet skin so that's a no go for me. I'll use it up but that's it.

I'm contemplating using black soap as my weekly cleanser. I'm thinking of making it from a bar of black soap and maybe adding an oil and vitamin E. Got the idea from Naptural85 but she adds way too many oils and I ain't doing all of that. We'll see. I still have one Sarenzo Hair Cleanser and one APB Whipped Cleansing Cream so I have time.


----------



## KinksAndInk

Used up: HH spinach and honey DC. 1 b/u, loved it but not a repurchase.


----------



## Shay72

Updated the spreadsheet today since my final orders arrived. I will be reviewing it to see what I need to buy during our next break.


----------



## CeeLex33

Hey Ladies! TGIF!
@IDareT'sHair hey Sis! 

ETA: My hair is blown out and I've been using APB's Hair lotion- no reversion and hair is soft and moisturized, Mini twists will be coming soon! 

Used up another SSI Sugar Peach- have 3 backups.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My Jakeala and Hairveda Arrived today!

I got Ship-Ship from Claudie!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Low-Buy... =

Bought of tube of "Cowboy Magic" I have a "patty" in the back of my head I am dealing with.

Hopefully, CM will get it out for good.

I needed it Ya'll *seriously*


----------



## rileypak

Evening everyone!!!

I'll get to my hair in the morning after breakfast. 
Tonight I just want to cook dinner, pamper myself, and relax


----------



## Aggie

Evening All.

My courier just sent me a notification that my Soultanicals package is finally here. Wow...that took forever.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Hey Ladies!

I need to get started on my Hair.  Pre-Pooed overnight, tryna' deal with this "patty" I have been trying to detangle. 

Hopefully, my mixture loosened it up and hopefully Cowboy Magic will take care of this problem if I ever have it again.

Not sure if I will finish up anything today.  But I'm gonna try.


----------



## rileypak

Morning!

I need to get started on my hair. Hoping to be done by this afternoon so let me get to it...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> *Morning!*
> 
> *I need to get started on my hair. Hoping to be done by this afternoon so let me get to it...*


@rileypak
Did you get ship from Claudie?


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak
> Did you get ship from Claudie?


No not yet...
Is everyone else getting their notices?!


----------



## Aggie

Good Afternoon Ladies

Already washed my hair today and heading out the door to the mall. Might be getting some professional makeup by MAC, Estee Lauder and Black Up. I'm a little stuck on matte lipsticks right now so hope I find a few I like. I already have about 24 high end lipsticks in total I think, maybe more.


----------



## Saludable84

Afternoon Ladies! 

Rearranging my stash after getting about 6 conditioners this week. 

@IDareT'sHair rhose paddie dreads ain't nothing to mess around with. I get them in certain areas when my hair is wet. Annoying to the 3rd power.


----------



## CeeLex33

Hey Ladies, 
Chillin in about 8 big plaits this weekend, going to try and stretch this blow out for another week. 
Used up an APB Hair Lotion, have 4 backups.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Saludable84 said:


> T*hose paddie dreads ain't nothing to mess around with. I get them in certain areas when my hair is wet. Annoying to the 3rd power*.


@Saludable84
Been messing around with it since yesterday evening.  You got any good tips?

I've used EV OO, Conditioner, ACV etc...trying to get them loose and set free.

Frustrating and taking up too much of my energy.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Saludable84 
Girl...HELP!  What can I/should I do?

I could have let everything sit & marinate until tomorrow and try to work them out, but I don't have the patience.


----------



## Saludable84

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Saludable84
> Girl...HELP!  What can I/should I do?
> 
> I could have let everything sit & marinate until tomorrow and try to work them out, but I don't have the patience.



Sorry. Was rearranging the stash. 

I usually detangle them under water or use a lot of leave in. I only get them in the area i sleep around. 

I try to smooth them down and pick each hair out. Some times, I have to get out scissors. 

Have you tried aloe vera? Or something with it?


----------



## rileypak

Quita be putting it down on the DC! I forgot how slippy they are!
I really like her conditioners


----------



## rileypak

@IDareT'sHair 
Sorry to hear you're having so much trouble! I can't offer any helpful advice but


----------



## Saludable84

@IDareT'sHair i also get them when my hair takes too long to dry after applying product.


----------



## Saludable84

rileypak said:


> Quita be putting it down on the DC! I forgot how slippy they are!
> I really like her conditioners



Stahpppppppp. 

Let me find out bout to be bomb'quita


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@rileypak
Thanks for the Hug Gurl.  

But I wish you was over here with some Hands tho'.

Quita 'Nem?  Who - BoBeam?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Saludable84
Yup.  Those are the exact reason I have them. 

All the things you mentioned.  All of them.

Still struggling though.  

Lawd....I even resorted to YT.  I'm Desperate.

I guess the thing is, I hafta' take my time to work through them and I am not a patient person.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Finished Up:
NG's Guava & Fig Pre-Poo *several b/ups*
32oz bottle of EV OO b/up (it was almost gone anyway)


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Saludable84 
I just pulled out some QB AOHC.  I haven't used this all season.  Now is a good time. 

Couldn't decide between AOHC or BRBC and AOHC was the 1st one I picked up.

If I had my druthers....I'd be using some CTDG - still holding on to that 8oz jar.  Looked on QB's site and the 16oz is still OOS.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I keep reading about Curls Dynasty.  

Just looked at it on ETSY.  So now I'm curious.

It made my list of stuff "to try"


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> I keep reading about Curls Dynasty.
> 
> Just looked at it on ETSY.  So now I'm curious.
> 
> It made my list of stuff "to try"


I'm interested in trying the Pumpkin Mint DC too .


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Aggie said:


> *I'm interested in trying the Pumpkin Mint DC too *.


@Aggie
Um..Yeah...Imma need a Sale.  Has there been one?  Has anyone said?


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> Um..Yeah...Imma need a Sale.  Has there been one?  Has anyone said?


@IDareT'sHair 

Not to my knowledge. I haven't heard anything either.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Aggie said:


> *Not to my knowledge. I haven't heard anything either.*


@Aggie
I convo'ed her and asked her about Sales info? 

I'll see if she answers....


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> I convo'ed her and asked her about Sales info?
> 
> I'll see if she answers....


Hopefully she'll have a good one for the Easter season for sure.


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak
> Thanks for the Hug Gurl.
> 
> But I wish you was over here with some Hands tho'.
> 
> Quita 'Nem?  Who - BoBeam?



Yep Bobeam


----------



## Saludable84

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Saludable84
> I just pulled out some QB AOHC.  I haven't used this all season.  Now is a good time.
> 
> Couldn't decide between AOHC or BRBC and AOHC was the 1st one I picked up.
> 
> If I had my druthers....I'd be using some CTDG - still holding on to that 8oz jar.  Looked on QB's site and the 16oz is still OOS.



I used ABCDEFG Butter but last week AOHC had my hair feeling and looking right. 

I've lost hope on the 16oz jars


----------



## bajandoc86

I am *this* close to using up an 8oz jar of APB UCS and APB Blueberry Cheesecake DC. Will definitely use them on my next wash day so I can cross them off the list of 'Crrently in Use'.


----------



## Shay72

I tried the Curl Origin Argan & Castor Edge paste on dry hair and it worked immediately. I'll try it on wet hair today. If its a keeper I will use my aloe vera gelly in my detangler recipe only and not on my edges which is my preference.

Getting that big ole bottle of Moist Pro from Hairveda for $10.50 reminds me they're still the best bargain around.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72 said:


> *Getting that big ole bottle of Moist Pro from Hairveda for $10.50 reminds me they're still the best bargain around*.


@Shay72
Shole is.  And it all smells amazing. 

I just pulled a bottle of Whipped Ends Hydration (it's not called that any more) and fell in love with it all over again.

Proud HV STANs here!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I did hear back from Curls Dynasty and she said she has "frequent" sales and to keep checking FB, IG etc.....welp, so, um...*cough* ya'll gone hafta' let me know about Sales info, because I know I won't be checking those.

She 'may' be one of the new lines I try in 2017.

ETA:  Still playin' Pattie-cake over here....


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Used Several Swipes of: Bekura's Java Bean & Honey Hair Balm.


----------



## Saludable84

Used up one APB Capuacu and Avocado Lotion. Two backups and definite repurchase.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My J.Monique Body Butters should be here tomorrow. 

One of the ones I got, had  a "turrible" review......I hope I'm not as disappointed as that person was.

I didn't care for the Pina Colada or the Coconut Surprise ones at all.  The Hawaiian Breeze was the one that got a horrible review.  I guess I should stay away from her Island Inspired ones.


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> My J.Monique Body Butters should be here tomorrow.
> 
> One of the ones I got, had  a "turrible" review......I hope I'm not as disappointed as that person was.
> 
> I didn't care for the Pina Colada or the Coconut Surprise ones at all.  The Hawaiian Breeze was the one that got a horrible review.  I guess I should stay away from her Island Inspired ones.



Thank goodness I didn't get that one. Some fragrances I just don't like normally so I won't ever get them, like pina colada, tropical scents, etc... I live in the tropics and I don't like tropical scents, I don't know why but I just don't ever purchase those. I like the real deal because no one can seem to mimic those scents well.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Aggie
Yeah Gurl.  Pina & Coconut Surprise stank.

I read from the reviews that Hawaiian stank too.

I love the Georgia Sunrise, Mango, Frozen Margarita is the bomb.com.gov.edu.biz

The Cranberry, Vanilla, White Chocolate, Caramel are also good.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

This was the Wash Day from 

Definitely not a very pleasant experience.

Imma try to take it in stride and pray for a better one next time.


----------



## Shay72

Shay72 said:


> I told my mama she didn't need no gel but I helped her pick out some eco styler gel anyway and now she don't use it . If it turns out she never uses it I'll have her give it to me and I will give it to one of my clients here at work.
> 
> *APB's butter is fluffy and smells great but it does not spread easily on my wet skin so that's a no go for me. I'll use it up but that's it.*
> 
> I'm contemplating using black soap as my weekly cleanser. I'm thinking of making it from a bar of black soap and maybe adding an oil and vitamin E. Got the idea from Naptural85 but she adds way too many oils and I ain't doing all of that. We'll see. I still have one Sarenzo Hair Cleanser and one APB Whipped Cleansing Cream so I have time.


Also forgot to mention it doesn't absorb into my skin very well. It just sits there


----------



## chebaby

chello ladies 

urgh what a week. on the bright side I feel like ive had a growth spurt which is dope. ive been co washing every other day with cj argon and olive and deva curl one condition. today I finally broke out the curl junkie curl rehab and my hair loved it. used a little argon and olive as a leave in followed by a little SSI cranberry and topped off with curl junkie honey butta  we will see how this dries, I have high hopes.

I still haven't found the time to do a follow up henna but one day....


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

@IDareT'sHair 
Sorry to hear that you had a rough wash day this week.

I got my Ulta and HV orders on Friday. HV forget my free items so they're sending them out to me. 
I also got an email from Claudie late last night saying her assistant missed my order.

I don't think I have anything else hair related out there but I could be wrong.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@chebaby
Che-lo Che-lady!

Nice sounding regi. 

How has your hair been drying?  Do you think the daily co-washing contributed to your Growth-Spurt?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *HV forget my free items so they're sending them out to me.
> I also got an email from Claudie late last night saying her assistant missed my order.*



@curlyhersheygirl
Gurl...what a mess. 

So when is Claudie sending out your stuff?  And HV?  They shoulda' been sending you tracking info!

Yeah, I lost a lot of hair this wash day. 

I feel like I'm in Set-back City right now.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> Che-lo Che-lady!
> 
> Nice sounding regi.
> 
> How has your hair been drying?  Do you think the daily co-washing contributed to your Growth-Spurt?


hey T 
its been drying nicely the past two weeks :yep. I go back and forth betwwen using curls blueberry stuff and curl junkie honey butta. I do think all the co washing has helped with the growth spurt. I may do daily when it gets hot.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> Gurl...what a mess.
> 
> So when is Claudie sending out your stuff?  And HV?  They shoulda' been sending you tracking info!
> 
> Yeah, I lost a lot of hair this wash day.
> 
> *I feel like I'm in Set-back City right now*.



what happened? let  me go back and read


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> Gurl...what a mess.
> 
> So when is Claudie sending out your stuff?  And HV?  They shoulda' been sending you tracking info!
> 
> Yeah, I lost a lot of hair this wash day.
> 
> I feel like I'm in Set-back City right now.


@IDareT'sHair 
So sorry sis. I hope this week things go a lot better.

Yeah no shipping notice from either. Not sure when Claudie will send my stuff. 

Did you get the BOGO item from HV?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@chebaby
I had the Curls Bl.ueberry last Spring/Summer.  Not sure if I'll repurchase it again this year?  I think I have a bottle of the Milk.shake left.

I've been using CJ's Smoothing Lotion and HV's Whipped Hydration. 

Can't wait for Spring/Summa' to pull out all the lotions.

I'll reup on APB's Lotions.  Especially for the scents.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@chebaby
Detangling Nightmare City.

I had a big hard matted Pattie in the back. 

I had been working on it since Friday night.  I tried everything: Conditioner, Oil, ACV etc...and I still couldn't get it to loosen up. 

I sat under the dryer, picked it with a rat-tail comb and still nothing. 

I had to eventually cut it out.  I feel like I lost a lot of hair this wash-day.

@curlyhersheygirl
Yep.  I got x2 from HV.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> I had the Curls Bl.ueberry last Spring/Summer.  Not sure if I'll repurchase it again this year?  I think I have a bottle of the Milk.shake left.
> 
> *I've been using CJ's Smoothing Lotion and HV's Whipped Hydration*.
> 
> Can't wait for Spring/Summa' to pull out all the lotions.
> 
> I'll reup on APB's Lotions.  Especially for the scents.


 I was just thinking about HV whipped hydration this weekend. I think I have a bottle or two. if not ill buy some when it gets warm.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@chebaby
Yep. Whipped Hydration is thebomb.com.gov.biz.net.edu

Do you ever get matting?


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> Detangling Nightmare City.
> 
> I had a big hard matted Pattie in the back.
> 
> I had been working on it since Friday night.  I tried everything: Conditioner, Oil, ACV etc...and I still couldn't get it to loosen up.
> 
> I sat under the dryer, picked it with a rat-tail comb and still nothing.
> 
> I had to eventually cut it out.  I feel like I lost a lot of hair this wash-day.
> 
> @curlyhersheygirl
> Yep.  I got x2 from HV.


wow T im so sorry. what do you think caused it


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> Yep. Whipped Hydration is *thebomb.com.gov.biz.net.edu*
> 
> Do you every get matting?




not now cause it just started growing 
but yea I used to get like a single dread in the very back of my hair. sometimes I would be able to untangle it and other times I got pissed and just ripped it out


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@chebaby 
Damp Hair that dried and locked up in the back.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *wow T im so sorry. what do you think caused it*


@chebaby 
Damp Hair that dried, matted and locked up in a big clump in the back.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> Damp Hair that dried and locked up in the back.


that sucks. but itll grow back 

I know I haave a problem with detangling. if it takes more than five minutes that's too long for me. so im well aware that when my hair gets longer ill have tangles.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@chebaby 
I started working on it Friday Night. 

I have several areas (at the root) where it has matted.  I've been picking through it trying to loosen those up.

One big one that I had to eventually cut out.  Yeah, no fun.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> I started working on it Friday Night.
> 
> I have several areas (at the root) where it has matted.  I've been picking through it trying to loosen those up.
> 
> One big one that I had to eventually cut out.  Yeah, no fun.


 im wishing you a speedy hair recovery. itll grow back longer and stronger


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl 
Do you ever deal with mattin', loc'ing etc....I know my hair being damp at the roots caused it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My J.Monique should be here today.  Maybe Claudie?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

The AVJ Rinses did really help with the tangles.


----------



## flyygirlll2

Morning!

@IDareT'sHair I'm sorry to hear about the matting issues you experienced. 


I know it will grow back better and stronger. 
I deal with tangles and some sort of matting every other week with my hair. Unfortunately my hair is just tangle/knot prone. Idk I think it's a texture thing for me and the fact that I have a lot of hair to deal with. It's gotten to the point where I have to have shears next to me when I'm detangling. 

I used Talia Wajiid Bodifying Mist this week coupled with QB CTDG and it worked great in melting the tangles.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@flyygirlll2
I know you deal with the same issue.

I was hoping you would get on (for some support) because I know you & others know what I'm going through/been going through all dang-blasted weekend.

It all started with me talkin' to some 'natcha' at work and of course she was saying she NEVER, EVER, EVER gets Knots, Mats, Dreds, Tangles etc...which was my 1st mistake talkin' to someone IRL (which I rarely/never) do cause they be lyin'.

I'm thinkin' to myself we got the Hurr of the Gawds up in LHCF and these beautiful heads of Hurr still suffer with issues, so how can she not have any of this going on??

So, that durn conversation added to my level of frustration.  I did buy some cowboy magic it hasn't came yet.

I completely forgot to pull out ST'icals KG to see if that would help until @Saludable mentioned it to me yesterday.

Yeah, I had a huge pattie in the back that wasn't budging, I had one that finally loosened up and slid out etc......

My scalp is tender from all that pushin' & pullin'

For a quick minute, I thought about returning to the Relaxer.  I'm much better about it today.  It did cross my mind even though it was quick.

ETA:  I'm tangle prone too.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@flyygirlll2
I shoulda' pulled out my CTDG.  

Lordt knows what I'm saving it for???

I know that would have probably helped me out a lot.

I keep thinking I'm holding on to it until I can grab a 16oz, but it don't seem like that's going to happen no time soon.

My hair just starts re-braiding/re-twisting itself.

It's the freakiest thing.


----------



## flyygirlll2

@IDareT'sHair I was about to ask you if you pulled out Soultanicals KG out. I haven't used it in a while since I've found using other stuff in my stash just as effective. I've never tried Cowboy Magic but if it's a detangling dream I may just have to grab it .

Yeah I've had those type of conversations with some other naturals IRL and my side eye meter be on 100 . I've had one tell me that she doesn't deal with any of this stuff and if she had to go through what I went through, she would just relax it.


----------



## flyygirlll2

@IDareT'sHair I still have a little bit left of the 16 oz and nearly a full jar of the 8 oz. They need to just stop playing and restock the 16 oz. I use it a lot these days to help me detangle.

ETA- Yeah my hair does something similar. I always say my hair likes to "converse" with each other, it just intertwines with other hairs easily.


----------



## divachyk

Hello ladies, I don't get much internet time these days but thought I'd pop in to say, we got good news last week about dh's health - his overall health is improving and his body is healing. He was moved to oral chemo and our trips to Houston will now be once a month vs. every two weeks. Thank you for the prayers and please keep praying as we still have more healing to do. He has three outpatient procedures this week to address some problem areas so as you can see, the fight very much continues. Blessings to all!


----------



## Aggie

divachyk said:


> Hello ladies, I don't get much internet time these days but thought I'd pop in to say, we got good news last week about dh's health - his overall health is improving and his body is healing. He was moved to oral chemo and our trips to Houston will now be once a month vs. every two weeks. Thank you for the prayers and please keep praying as we still have more healing to do. He has three outpatient procedures this week to address some problem areas so as you can see, the fight very much continues. Blessings to all!




Still praying for you and your DH sis!


----------



## Aggie

Morning Ladies. Dashing out the door to pay a bill. Hope everyone is having a super great day.


----------



## flyygirlll2

@divachyk I'm happy to hear some good news about your DH's health. Continued prayers and positive vibes for you and your DH.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> Do you ever deal with mattin', loc'ing etc....I know my hair being damp at the roots caused it.


@IDareT'sHair 
I do. My hair is very prone to webbing and if I don't properly detangle I'll get dreads. If I wanted to loc my hair it would be very easy. This is why I keep my hair stretched all the time. DH loves to see my hair in a wash n go but it's a detangling nightmare on wash day so I no longer do them.


----------



## Saludable84

@divachyk  still praying for continued improvements. Been thinking about you.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@divachyk
My Heart & Soul is doing the Bro. F.ran.klin right about nah...... 

I am so happy and thankful and we continue to pray for total healing and total restoration.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@flyygirlll2 
I don't even know why KG never occurred to me?  Probably because I was using it strictly as a Pre-Poo.

Yep, the webbin' & loc'in and twistin' & turnin' all on its own is not the biznss.

My scalp is still very 'tender' behind all this pokin' & proddin'.

IKR? durn IRL naturals.  They know they be shady.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl
Yeah, Loc'in Up & Mattin' is not cute.  

Not sure what Imma do long term?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My J.Monique and Claudie arrived today.  

The Hawaiian Bod.y B.utter doesn't stank (like I thought it would) and Country Breeze isn't too bad either.  

I'll use both of them up tho' and probably stick to the ones I know I really like unless they start to 'grow on me'.


----------



## Aggie

I picked up my Soultanicals order today. I had bought the KG and Curl Blaze Hair Glaze, so I may be using them soon but not right away.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> Yeah, Loc'in Up & Mattin' is not cute.
> 
> Not sure what Imma do long term?


@IDareT'sHair 
I normally braid my hair in large sections and let it dry completely or at least 75%. At that point I either wear a bun or do some sort of "up-do" . That has kept the dreads at bay.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Got a shipping notice for my missing HV stuff.


----------



## divachyk

IDareT'sHair said:


> @divachyk
> My Heart & Soul is doing the Bro. F.ran.klin right about nah......
> 
> I am so happy and thankful and we continue to pray for total healing and total restoration.



Now this, made laugh. I lubbbs Bro Frank!


----------



## chebaby

chello ladies 
soooooo today is a good hair day. second hair day. im loving this combo. I think I will get another bottle of CJ argon and olive and only use it as a leave in


----------



## chebaby

divachyk said:


> Hello ladies, I don't get much internet time these days but thought I'd pop in to say, we got good news last week about dh's health - his overall health is improving and his body is healing. He was moved to oral chemo and our trips to Houston will now be once a month vs. every two weeks. Thank you for the prayers and please keep praying as we still have more healing to do. He has three outpatient procedures this week to address some problem areas so as you can see, the fight very much continues. Blessings to all!


beautiful news


----------



## rileypak

Good morning!
Hope everyone has a good day!

I'm going to email Claudie because I haven't heard anything about my order...


----------



## Aggie

Morning All 

Have a blessed and happy hair day


----------



## rileypak

Claudie responded. Got my tracking info now.


----------



## Aggie

rileypak said:


> Claudie responded. Got my tracking info now.


Good for you @rileypak.


----------



## gn1g

Aggie said:


> @IDareT'sHair
> 
> I really was going to get some stuff but changed my mind at the last second.* I have a vision board to complete *with my goals for this year and I need to work on that ASAP before I spend up all my money on hair and skin care products. I had to really hold myself back today from spending too. I have some weight-loss goals to focus on as well and that requires spending quite a bit of money, so I have to really keep my focus this time around.
> 
> I love buying hair stuff, but if I don't get a grip on my weight, I won't be recognizable in a couple of months



where will you place it when you finish it?


----------



## Aggie

gn1g said:


> where will you place it when you finish it?


It's already on my bedroom wall. I make adjustments as necessary.


----------



## Aggie

*Just Used up:*
1 bottle of Rusk Deep Shine Oil (2 back ups)

*Added to my giveaway box:*
1 bottl eof BB Castor Oil Moisturizer
1 bottle Soultanicals KG

*Also gave away:*
1 bottle of Nexxus Emergency Shampoo
1/2 bottle of Nexxus Emergency Conditioner


----------



## Shay72

Need to catch up but when I get time I will share what I do regarding detangling especially as a daily wash & goer.


----------



## rileypak

Shay72 said:


> Need to catch up but when I get time *I will share what I do regarding detangling especially as a daily wash & goer.*



Thank you


----------



## Shay72

*The best detanglers around:*
Honey Handmade's Knot Going Bananas, Taliah Wajiid Protective Mist Bodifier, Kinky Curly Knot Today, and Qhemet's Biologics Cocoa Tree Detangling Ghee

That got expensive with the conditioners though. Taliah Wajiid changed some ingredients so that's why I stopped using it.

*What I'm doing now that has changed my life:*

In a spray bottle-aloe vera juice, aloe vera gelly, distilled water, and any oil
3 comb method- first finger detangle, then follow with a wide tooth comb, then a medium tooth comb, and finally end with a fine tooth comb
Every now in then I get a "dread' but never at the roots it is always at the end which makes it very easy to get out


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Shay72 
Thank you Shay for the tips!  Much Appreciated. 

I know Shay-Shay appreciates it too, since you are a daily W&Go'er


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Welp.  It is official.

I've had my 1st 'major' set-back as a Natural with this past wash-day.

My dreams of reaching Full BSL as a natural this summa' has been dashed.

I lost so much matted/tangled/loc'ed up hair it was unbeweavable.

Imma press on tho'.

Thank you everyone for being so helpful. 

After this past weekend....I'm almost half-way scurrrrd to even 'touch' my hair.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

divachyk said:


> *I lubbbs Bro Frank!*


@divachyk 
I know that is 'Your Boy'. 

Prayerfully, all is well.


----------



## Shay72

*Been trying out the HG's from back in the day and these are the results so far:*
Oyin's Honey Hemp 
Oyin's Juices & Berries 
Silk Dreams Wheat Germ Conditioner 

*Still to try:*
Hairveda's Moist 24/7 (have this right now)
Hairveda's Moist Pro (have this right now)
Hairveda's Sitrinillah
Darcy's Botanical's Pumpkin Seed Conditioner
Not sure that I will head back down the Curl Junkie path yet


----------



## Aggie

Evenin' Ladies!

I think I will continue to go through my stash to see how much more I can give away. I think I still have way too much stuff so as I shop my stash in the next couple of weeks, I'll be putting more things aside to give away to someone who doesn't have. I feel like helping someone out, someone other than myself.


----------



## divachyk

Shay72 said:


> Need to catch up but when I get time I will share what I do regarding detangling especially as a daily wash & goer.


Tag me when you spill deets please ma'am.


----------



## divachyk

Shay72 said:


> *The best detanglers around:*
> Honey Handmade's Knot Going Bananas, Taliah Wajiid Protective Mist Bodifier, Kinky Curly Knot Today, and Qhemet's Biologics Cocoa Tree Detangling Ghee
> 
> That got expensive with the conditioners though. Taliah Wajiid changed some ingredients so that's why I stopped using it.
> 
> *What I'm doing now that has changed my life:*
> 
> In a spray bottle-aloe vera juice, aloe vera gelly, distilled water, and any oil
> 3 comb method- first finger detangle, then follow with a wide tooth comb, then a medium tooth comb, and finally end with a fine tooth comb
> Every now in then I get a "dread' but never at the roots it is always at the end which makes it very easy to get out



I had a professional WnG recently and she did something similar. She said where most go wrong is only relying on fingers and wide tooth combs.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

divachyk said:


> I had a professional WnG recently and she did something similar. *She said where most go wrong is only relying on fingers and wide tooth combs*.


@divachyk 
What DID she say you should rely on?


----------



## divachyk

IDareT'sHair said:


> Welp.  It is official.
> 
> I've had my 1st 'major' set-back as a Natural with this past wash-day.
> 
> My dreams of reaching Full BSL as a natural this summa' has been dashed.
> 
> I lost so much matted/tangled/loc'ed up hair it was unbeweavable.
> 
> Imma press on tho'.
> 
> Thank you everyone for being so helpful.
> 
> After this past weekend....I'm almost half-way scurrrrd to even 'touch' my hair.



I totally missed what happened but just wanted to give you some e-love & hugs.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Shay72
I made your "concoction" tonight = _Shay-Shay's Special Blend L-I _although you ain't give me no measurements or nothin'

The only thing I didn't have (but just ordered) was the AVGelly.  I must admit, even w/o that it helped.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

divachyk said:


> *I totally missed what happened but just wanted to give you some e-love & hugs. *


@divachyk 
Thanks Sis.  Keep me in your prayers.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@rileypak
Big Thanks to you too, my friend, for suggesting using something totally 'Coney when this happens. 

I  pulled out Garnier Fruc.tis something or other (I know that mess is FULL of Cones).  

I remember buying that stuff when Lita was active.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

IDareT'sHair said:


> @divachyk
> *What DID she say you should rely on?*


@divachyk


----------



## divachyk

IDareT'sHair said:


> @divachyk
> What DID she say you should rely on?


@IDareT'sHair 
She said fingers are like wide tooth combs so she only uses fingers vs fingers and wide tooth comb. She combs through the hair with fingers and when she hits a snag, she uses a three row detangling comb to work out the problem area. She clumped my curls with a paddle brush. I ordered the three row comb and will use either my wood brush, knockoff Felicia brush or Denman vs. a paddle brush. I was pleased with my hair....my avatar is the WnG.

I've been meaning to share my experience. I actually had my hair professionally cut. She used Mizani CoWash, followed up with Deva One Conditioner and left some of that  in my hair as my leave in conditioner. Styled my hair with Camille Rose Curl Maker.


----------



## rileypak

@IDareT'sHair


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@divachyk 
Nice Review.  Thank you. 

I have a Denman Double Row Detangling Comb and the Squiggly one from Con.Air and


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I just cracked open an NG Rosemary & Parsley and it was molded. ..

I haven't had that, that long.  I'm sure I got it in the Fall.

I don't think I've ever had any of her products go bad on me.


----------



## Shay72

@IDareT'sHair 
I don't have specific measurements


----------



## divachyk

I have a Ouidad double row also @IDareT'sHair and it works really well. That smaller comb did something for my curls that the larger double row didn't. Or then again, it might have been the fresh haircut or a combination of both.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72 said:


> *I don't have specific measurements *


@Shay72 
I didn't think you did!


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> I just cracked open an NG Rosemary & Parsley and it was molded. ..
> 
> I haven't had that, that long.  I'm sure I got it in the Fall.
> 
> I don't think I've ever had any of her products go bad on me.


@IDareT'sHair 
Wow I have an old jar of that and it's fine. I wonder what went wrong there.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

@IDareT'sHair 
I'm so sorry you suffered a setback. Don't worry you'll hit your goal this year. The upside is that you now know how to handle tangles.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *The upside is that you now know how to handle tangles.*


@curlyhersheygirl
Um...I Do?????????.....

*eyeballs relaxer*  j/k


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> Wow I have an old jar of that and it's fine. *I wonder what went wrong there*.


@curlyhersheygirl
I don't know? 

It's so skrange.   Her stuff always stays good.  

When I opened it, it felt "wet" like water.   But it was sealed, so I honestly don't know?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I had  a bottle of Avocado Mist (Eqyss) that is a *cough* detangler [an extra added benefits of having a ginormous stash]

"Oil Free/Silicone Free/Alcohol Free" Detangler for Wet or Dry *Pet* Hair.

So I whipped that out.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> Um...I Do?????????.....
> 
> *eyeballs relaxer*  j/k


@IDareT'sHair 
Lol Eyeballing the relaxer every now and then is part of the journey. You got this


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> I don't know?
> 
> It's so skrange.   Her stuff always stays good.
> 
> When I opened it, it felt "wet" like water.   But it was sealed, so I honestly don't know?


@IDareT'sHair 
Maybe it was a bad batch.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> I had  a bottle of Avocado Mist (Eqyss) that is a *cough* detangler [an extra added benefits of having a ginormous stash]
> 
> "Oil Free/Silicone Free/Alcohol Free" Detangler for Wet or Dry *Pet* Hair.
> 
> So I whipped that out.


@IDareT'sHair 
Let me know how it goes.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> Lol Eyeballing the relaxer every now and then is part of the journey. *You got this*


@curlyhersheygirl
....Okay Girl.


----------



## MileHighDiva

IDareT'sHair said:


> Welp.  It is official.
> 
> I've had my 1st 'major' set-back as a Natural with this past wash-day.
> 
> My dreams of reaching Full BSL as a natural this summa' has been dashed.
> 
> I lost so much matted/tangled/loc'ed up hair it was unbeweavable.
> 
> Imma press on tho'.
> 
> Thank you everyone for being so helpful.
> 
> After this past weekend....I'm almost half-way scurrrrd to even 'touch' my hair.


----------



## MileHighDiva

Shay72 said:


> *Been trying out the HG's from back in the day and these are the results so far:*
> Oyin's Honey Hemp
> Oyin's Juices & Berries
> *Silk* *Dreams* *Wheat* *Germ* *Conditioner*
> 
> *Still to try:*
> Hairveda's Moist 24/7 (have this right now)
> Hairveda's Moist Pro (have this right now)
> Hairveda's Sitrinillah
> Darcy's Botanical's Pumpkin Seed Conditioner
> Not sure that I will head back down the Curl Junkie path yet


What happened with the SD WGBC?  I thought the scent was the only thing that changed.  I need to know, before I re-up.


----------



## Aggie

Finished using up another bottle of Nioxin Scalp Renew Density restoration Serum. 1 back up but not a repurchase item.


----------



## Aggie

Morning Everyone. Have a wonderful day.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Hey Ladies!

.....

Have a Great Weekend!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@rileypak
What's up Lady?


----------



## rileypak

@IDareT'sHair
Hey T! I traveled home this weekend so I'm chilling and dreading the time change.


----------



## Shay72

MileHighDiva said:


> What happened with the SD WGBC?  I thought the scent was the only thing that changed.  I need to know, before I re-up.


@MileHighDiva
As you may know I'm a low maintenance girl and I don't like to do too much. Using this as a cowasher my hair isn't as defined as I like it. I'm literally a wash & go girl. I cowash, followup with a liquid leave in, and end with a moisturizer. That's it. Oh yes, if I remember I will put a little bit of edge control paste on my edges. It may also be that I know my hair better and I know what it is capable of this far in my journey. This conditioner is a no go for me. It may be different for you.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> *Hey T! I traveled home this weekend so I'm chilling and dreading the time change.*


@rileypak 
Clawd....I forgot all about that.  

Thanks for the Reminder.....

I hope you took MommaRileyPak some Ha.ir & Sk.in Items for her to play in.

Oh...and some H.ome Fr.agr.ances too!


----------



## Shay72

@IDareT'sHair 
To add to my detangling routine information:

I detangle immediately after rinsing out my deep conditioner in the shower
I divide my hair into 4 sections. I used to do 6 sections but now 4 works


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72 said:


> *It may also be that I know my hair better and I know what it is capable of this far in my journey*.


@Shay72
I'll be so glad when I get to this point!

*Hopefully, I'll get there*


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72 said:


> *To add to my detangling routine information:*
> 
> *I detangle immediately after rinsing out my deep conditioner in the shower*
> *I divide my hair into 4 sections. I used to do 6 sections but now 4 works*


@Shay72
Thank you so much Sis. 

You have be a Life-Saver.  Or should I say: "A Nap-Saver"

OT: I've been using HV Whipped Creme (formally Whipped Ends Hydration) and have fallen in  with it all over again.  

And also Whipped Clouds.


----------



## Shay72

The Curl Origin Argan & Castor edge control paste works on wet and dry hair. You don't need much. It looks and feels like grease but it's not greasy. I hope that makes sense. Its a keeper. I will say it doesn't take much to lay down my edges anyway. I can just do it with a scarf but I'm paranoid about my edges so the fact that this has MSM etc in makes me feel better.


----------



## Shay72

@IDareT'sHair 
You are welcome ! Oh I know I have an Hairveda haul in me. You know they're OG to me. Carol's Daughter too. I loved the black vanilla spray leave in and the deep conditioner. 

I'm really  Jakeala right now, alot. Her Honey Sweet Thang and Flax Mallow deep conditioners the most. I think the hops conditioner is more of cowash than a deep conditioner for my hair which is fine.


----------



## MileHighDiva

Shay72 said:


> @MileHighDiva
> As you may know I'm a low maintenance girl and I don't like to do too much. Using this as a cowasher my hair isn't as defined as I like it. I'm literally a wash & go girl. I cowash, followup with a liquid leave in, and end with a moisturizer. That's it. Oh yes, if I remember I will put a little bit of edge control paste on my edges. It may also be that I know my hair better and I know what it is capable of this far in my journey. This conditioner is a no go for me. It may be different for you.


Okay, I'll still re-up.  I use it as a LI, if something is off, I'll report back.

Thx 4 your review as a co-washer!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Shay72
Gurl...You put me on to HV, Claudie and so many other good things early in my HHJ and for that I'm forever grateful.

Thank you again for helping me deal with this Natural situation. 

I'll be so happy when I have everything down to a science and can move on from this really "awkward phase".


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Shay72
After using Moist 24/7 these past few weeks, I have an HV "Haulation" in me too.

I know I'll get some: Acai Phyto Berry a couple bottles of Red Roobis & Argan and a couple CoCasta's for Summa'.

I have quite a bit of 24/7, MoistPRO and Amla Cleansing.

ETA: Lurves that Sweet Honey Hair Thang, Silky Oil, Coconut & Shea Lotion, Green Tea Oil.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@rileypak 
Eat something goodt while you're home.


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak
> Clawd....I forgot all about that.
> 
> Thanks for the Reminder.....
> 
> I hope you took MommaRileyPak some Ha.ir & Sk.in Items for her to play in.
> 
> Oh...and some H.ome Fr.agr.ances too!



I brought her 16 sheet masks and another jar of moisturizer for her skin. She ain't getting nothing else right now with her spoilt self LOL


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak
> Eat something goodt while you're home.



I'm hoping to squeeze in some seafood while I'm here


----------



## Aggie

rileypak said:


> I'm hoping to squeeze in some seafood while I'm here


Enjoy your trip home @rileypak 

I love seafood too...a lot


----------



## Aggie

Tonight I hope to use the left over henna treatment I have in the fridge. I added just small amount of dry henna to it to make sure it's enough for all my roots. 

I have it warming up in a hot cabby for about 90 minutes and will be sleeping with it on my hair overnight. I want to cut some of my hair treatment day tomorrow in half so I can get out earlier to do my Saturday runs.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> *I'm hoping to squeeze in some seafood while I'm here *


@rileypak YUM!  



Aggie said:


> *Enjoy your trip home* *I love seafood too...a lot*


@Aggie
Me Too!  

I've been wanting some Scallops


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak YUM!
> 
> 
> @Aggie
> Me Too!
> 
> I've been wanting some Scallops


@IDareT'sHair 

oooh Scallops, yum yum . I could definitely have somma dat right now .


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Aggie said:


> oooh *Scallops,* yum yum . *I could definitely have somma dat right now *.


@Aggie
Me Too!....

I've been tearin' up some skrimps and some lobs.ter tai.ls lately!

Not buying so many products frees up more cash for some good eatin'.


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> Me Too!....
> 
> I've been tearin' up some skrimps and some lobs.ter tai.ls lately!
> 
> *Not buying so many products frees up more cash for some good eatin'*.



@IDareT'sHair 

I know right? And I've been eating shrimps, conch and salmon like they were going out of style


----------



## Aggie

This morning I washed out my henna treatment and decided not to indigo it today. I ended up using up my Bekura Vanilla Whiskey Deep Conditioner to cowash out my henna because it did a better job than my Redken Color Extend. I don't have any cheapy conditioners in my stash at the moment so I had to use what I do have.

 I have the last of the Vanilla Whiskey DC on my hair right now mixed in with some APB UCS as my deep conditioner. I don't have a whole of time for washing my hair today and that is why I combined them to make the perfect moisture/protein DC.

I'll DC with this for about 30 minutes with some heat, leave-in and head out the door in a couple of hours hopefully.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Aggie said:


> And I've been eating shrimps, conch and *salmon *like they were going out of style


@Aggie
Sound Delish!  I have some of this too!  Love it in a good Salad.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Okay Ya'll So...

I made a little "soak" which is: AVJ, AVG, EV OO and poured it on top of my Tea Rinse. I'll leave it on a hour.

I know I shouldn't but I am already thinking about "how fast" I can recover from my recent S/B.  

I have to stop thinking about it, before I do (or use) something that might make it worse.

I'm in recovery mode and thinking hard about my regi's.


----------



## Saludable84

IDareT'sHair said:


> Okay Ya'll So...
> 
> I made a little "soak" which is: AVJ, AVG, EV OO and poured it on top of my Tea Rinse. I'll leave it on a hour.
> 
> *I know I shouldn't but I am already thinking about "how fast" I can recover from my recent S/B.  *
> 
> I have to stop thinking about it, before I do (or use) something that might make it worse.
> 
> I'm in recovery mode and thinking hard about my regi's.



I don't see anything wrong with this. Fast, to me, includes how long it took for you to figure out the problem and find an effective solution. 

Back in 2010 when I had no crown because the entire area came out in a wash section by the clunks, I didn't know what was wrong. Left it alone, with thoughts that I was "touching it too much" and it got worse. It took me a month to pick up some protein, but by then the damage was done. I'm just getting my crown back, but that's a different story. 

My point is, what took me a month, took you one wash day. It took my crown 7 years to full recover because I was slow to act. Your recovery will be much quicker. Fast isn't about it just growing back but being completely effective with your solution. 

You definitely got this.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Pulled AE Garlic this wash day.  Ran back to the tried & true. 

I still haven't steamed.  

And ya'll know I love me steaming, but I'm scurrrd to try it.  

And I don't even know what that's about or where that's coming from? 

Needless to say, I feel violated and traumatized behind what I just experienced.

I may cut back on Steaming to maybe 2 a month which will be sheer torture.

I've been DC'ing under my dryer #BOO


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Saludable84
Thank you Sis.

Your Post was the bomb.com.gov.biz.edu.net.

I cannot tell you how much I appreciate you and this post today.

You were right on time.

I was all up in my feelings, feeling some kind of way about doing my hair.

Last night I was thinking: "it's not fun anymore and what am I going to do tomorrow"

I was feelin' like all the joy had been suck out of me.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Saludable84
I cannot thank you enough.

I hope anyone who lurks over here that ever has an issue and feels totally defeated sees YOUR post.

And next time I go talkin' to someone IRL about anything hair related I want you to...and kick me in my

I wish I hadn't been so fast to grab the scissors too.  #mistake 

Especially - now that I've had a few more days to think through it.

I did keep stepping back from it taking a break and restarting, but I admit I was still frustrated, angry and totally overwhelmed.

All of Ya'll up in this piece talked me down off the "Ledge" - if it wasn't for ya'll I'd probably either be relaxed or with a TWA today.

@Shay72 @rileypak @divachyk @flyygirlll2 @curlyhersheygirl @chebaby @MileHighDiva @Aggie


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Saludable84
> Thank you Sis.
> 
> Your Post was the bomb.com.gov.biz.edu.net.
> 
> I cannot tell you how much I appreciate you and this post today.
> 
> You were right on time.
> 
> I was all up in my feelings, feeling some kind of way about doing my hair.
> 
> Last night I was thinking: "it's not fun anymore and what am I going to do tomorrow"
> 
> I was feelin' like all the joy had been suck out of me.



Awww   

So glad you're back on track and your joy has not gone anywhere.


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Saludable84
> I cannot thank you enough.
> 
> I hope anyone who lurks over here that ever has an issue and feels totally defeated sees YOUR post.
> 
> And next time I go talkin' to someone IRL about anything hair related I want you to...and kick me in my
> 
> I wish I hadn't been so fast to grab the scissors too.  #mistake
> 
> Especially - now that I've had a few more days to think through it.
> 
> I did keep stepping back from it taking a break and restarting, but I admit I was still frustrated, angry and totally overwhelmed.
> 
> All of Ya'll up in this piece talked me down off the "Ledge" - if it wasn't for ya'll I'd probably either be relaxed or with a TWA today.
> 
> @Shay72 @rileypak @divachyk @flyygirlll2 @curlyhersheygirl @chebaby @MileHighDiva @Aggie


@IDareT'sHair, girl don't you ever consider that scissor or creamy crack when you have us up in here to come to. We are here for you girlie.

And thank you too @Saludable84 for all your wonderful encouraging words, putting evrrythang in perspective.


----------



## Aggie

Used up 1 jar of Bekura Tonga Mousse - 1 back up left in the stash but will be using up 1 bottle of NG Hibiscus And Honey Leave-in/Detangler for now.


----------



## Saludable84

Don't y'all know I'm too black to blush 

@IDareT'sHair you are more than welcome I've felt that way many times during my journey and each time I learn faster than the last time. 

@Aggie


----------



## Aggie

[QUOTE="Saludable84, post: 23720373, member: 353551"*]Don't y'all know I'm too black to blush* 

@IDareT'sHair you are more than welcome I've felt that way many times during my journey and each time I learn faster than the last time.

@Aggie [/QUOTE]

  So cute. I  it!


----------



## Shay72

Glad you're feeling like you're in a good place now, @IDareT'sHair 

Another no go conditioner is SSI's Blueberry Cowash. Same issue as the Silk Dreams Wheat Germ Conditioner. It did get a little better when I added some Silk Amino Acids to it but I like conditioners to do their job on their own not with additives. I finished it yesterday so of course I will not repurchase. Now I'm all worried about APB's Blueberry Cheesecake Deep Conditioner. We shall see.

In addition to the conditioner I also finished up my Slippery Elm Bark tea. Not a repurchase. Matter of fact I will finish all of my teas that I use for tea rinses this month I believe. I will not repurchase. I will just rely on my Claudie's Hair Tea Rinse and a Green Tea Leave in I have from Liquid Gold. Sigh....I need to stop allofthis back & forth mess and stick to some techniques, tools, and products.


----------



## flyygirlll2

@IDareT'sHair Like @Saludable84 said you got this!  I know the feeling but also realize that a setback leads to the pathway to a big comeback.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@flyygirlll2
Beautiful Avi!

Yasssss @Saludable84 Laid that Logic Out!    She was On-Point.  

Like a Wise-Hair Sage.  That was definitely a "Teachable Moment"


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Shay72
I didn't like either of those SD WG or SSI's Blueberry. 

I bought both multiple times, hated them each time and thought about revisiting both...

You just ended those thoughts for me.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Aggie said:


> *girl don't you ever consider that scissor or creamy crack when you have us up in here to come to. We are here for you girlie.*


@Aggie
Yeah....

I kinda' messed up with this right here, but saw no way out!

All I could see was a tangled up matted up loc'ed up knotted up mess.

A ball of Confusion.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Shay72
Claudie's Tea  is all that.    I loved it when I was relaxed.

I still get HV's Hydrasilica Spritz on the regular too. 

And I love Jakeala's Green Tea Hair Oil (although it is more of an oil).


----------



## MileHighDiva

@Saludable84 Great words of encouragement, !

@Shay72 and @IDareT'sHair, I really enjoyed Claudie's Pre-Shampoo rx! I'll have to try her tea rinse, as well.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Man I wish there was Dup for Siamese Twists Sweet Potatoe Pie Hair Creme. 

I know of 'nothing' even close to it.

I've been using it sparingly and loving it greatly.

What am I going to do when it's gone???  

I'm thankful for that Family Sized Jar, but it's not going to last forever...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

MileHighDiva said:


> *Great words of encouragement.
> I really enjoyed Claudie's Pre-Shampoo rx! I'll have to try her tea rinse, as well.*


@MileHighDiva 
Didn't @Saludable84 Lay that Out! 

I've been "Motivated" all day!

Yeah, that Tea Rinse is the Business - Although I use it as a Spritz (in a Spritz bottle).

Now, I'll hafta' try her Pre-Poo.


----------



## MileHighDiva

IDareT'sHair said:


> @MileHighDiva
> *Didn't* @Saludable84 *Lay* *that* *Out*!
> 
> I've been "Motivated" all day!
> 
> Yeah, that Tea Rinse is the Business - Although I use it as a Spritz (in a Spritz bottle).
> 
> Now, I'll hafta' try her Pre-Poo.



She most definitely did, 

I'm going to check and see if Claudie's S&H is still $8.

You'll enjoy the pre-poo...Lawd knows I've had some interesting issues with the pre-poo rx's everyone has released lately.

I want to try APB's Honey Molasses Rx as a pre-poo, but I'm waiting for reviews.  It has SSA's and ceramides.  Sounds yummy!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

MHC Type3 was a total "Miss" for me and a waste of cash.  I'll finish it up, but I hate wasting my coins. 

It's not that it's terrible or anything, but I have items with 'similiar' consistency that works a whole lot better and smell better too. #hugedisappointment

Well...at least I know to stay in my lane and stick with what I know works. i.e. Buttery Soy, Sophia's, Type4 and my Honey Hair Mask DC'er.

OT: I see Sarenzo is closed until 03/24.  Not that I needed/wanted anything, I like to read the scent descriptions and happen to notice it was closed.


----------



## Shay72

@IDareT'sHair 
I forgot about Hydrasilica. Adds to Hairveda list......


----------



## Saludable84

@IDareT'sHair @rileypak 

I'm itching to buy Sophie's hair grease


----------



## Shay72

@MileHighDiva
I use Claudie's Hair Tea as a spritz too. Stupid ads on mobile devices I had to get on my desktop to edit this


----------



## rileypak

Saludable84 said:


> @IDareT'sHair @rileypak
> 
> I'm itching to buy Sophie's hair grease




I'm definitely not the person to talk you out of it 
*stares lovingly at my own jar on the counter *


----------



## rileypak

@IDareT'sHair
You're very welcome! 
You can always reach out to your e-sistas for support


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Shay72 @rileypak @Saludable84 @Aggie @MileHighDiva @flyygirlll2 @curlyhersheygirl @chebaby @divachyk

Like Riley said - the U1B1 E-Sista's be on top of their Game. 

Always.  Always Have.

And it's much appreciated and duly noted how wonderful you all are.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72 said:


> *I forgot about Hydrasilica. Adds to Hairveda list......*


@Shay72
Oh Yeah...A Definite Must!


----------



## Shay72

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Shay72
> Oh Yeah...A Definite Must!


It must be seasonal because I don't see it on the site. I'm guessing it will be out in the spring or summer?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Mernin' PJ's!......

Used NG's Healthy Greens this a.m.

I pulled out NG's Emu & Argan and NG's "Jamaican Me Crazy" Hair Balm.

Still upset my Rosemary & Parsley was molded.

Will also put MHC Type4 and QB AOHC in little 2oz jars for some quick swipes (as needed).


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72 said:


> *It must be seasonal because I don't see it on the site. I'm guessing it will be out in the spring or summer?*


@Shay72
You know it's soooo Goodt.  I'm sure it will be back in time for M-Day Sale.

 Imma convo them right quick (as Brownie use to say) and remind them. *cough*

I love the fact that it's compact.  It's nice & light and you can stick it in your purse, g.ym bag or anywhere for a quick spritz and it's totally refreshing and good for your Hair.

Yep.  Lemme go convo them.

ETA: Msg. sent!


----------



## rileypak

Good morning!

So my hair is definitely growing. My twists no longer stick out of my bun when I pull my hair up, no matter what position I have it in


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@rileypak

That's Great News!


----------



## Shay72

Forgot to take my tea rinse out of the fridge last night so I probably won't start my hair until this afternoon. Well I can dc while doing yoga then hit the shower afterwards.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@rileypak @Shay72
What DC'ers are you currently using these days?


----------



## Shay72

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Shay72
> You know it's soooo Goodt.  I'm sure it will be back in time for M-Day Sale.
> 
> Imma convo them right quick (as Brownie use to say) and remind them. *cough*
> 
> I love the fact that it's compact.  It's nice & light and you can stick it in your purse, g.ym bag or anywhere for a quick spritz and it's totally refreshing and good for your Hair.
> 
> Yep.  Lemme go convo them.
> 
> ETA: Msg. sent!


I know you so well that I placed that in here so you would convo them . They don't respond to me .


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72 said:


> *I know you so well that I placed that in here so you would convo them . They don't respond to me *.


@Shay72
Yeah...it's hard to get a response.

But I keep emailin' them until they answer.

You know how I roll.......

I had to do the same thing last Spring and went ahead and bought the "maximum 4" so I'd have it.

Yeah...Imma Pest.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak @Shay72
> *What DC'ers are you currently using these days?*


@Shay72


----------



## Shay72

Currently I'm using Jakeala's Flax Mallow and Beer Hops Conditioner. Once I use those up I will most likely move on to NG's Silk and Bamboo and APB's Blueberry Cheesecake. 

@IDareT'sHair 
I plan to cut the fool at a Memorial Day Hairveda sale. I hope it is decent.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72 said:


> Currently I'm using Jakeala's Flax Mallow and Beer Hops Conditioner. Once I use those up I will most likely move on to *NG's Silk and Bamboo* and APB's Blueberry Cheesecake.
> 
> *I plan to cut the fool at a Memorial Day Hairveda sale. I hope it is decent.*


@Shay72 

I had the Beer one and swapped it.  How is it?

I have NG's Bamboo & Silk too!  I also have the Australian Pink Clay one that Brownie & Beamodel both love.

Gurl.....You know how BJ & 'Nem get down.  They be practically givinge that stuff away.

Have you checked out Bubble Bistro yet?  I just made my 1st purchase.  I could not resist that Bo.dy Bu.tter in Asia.  Lordt. 

The "Bae" will eat you up. 

I know how much you love good body stuff.  Check them out.


----------



## Saludable84

Morning Ladies!

I'm interested in that hydrasilica now 

Also, @IDareT'sHair i did the egg prepoo and got out A LOT of shed hairs. I hope that cuts down on these dreads. I normally do not prepoo because of the build up, but if the egg works out, even every few weeks will cut down on that fiasco. I have to figure out a way to get out the shed hairs on dry hair without the use of additional oils or lockening potential moisture. 

@rileypak yasssssss!!!!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Saludable84
So did "Hubby" whip it up for you or did you whip it up yourself? 

Did you add Oil?  How did you make yours?

Sounds good.  Tell me what you did.  Did you apply it and let it sit/how long? 

Did you rinse it out and then process with your Cleansing process?  

Early in my HHJ - I rinsed my egg mixture out in warm water and looked it.

*Adds eggs to grocery list*


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Saludable84 
I saw your post!  You jammed.


----------



## Shay72

@IDareT'sHair 
I'm not sure the Beer is strong enough to be a protein deep conditioner but could work as just a cowash. Today will be my second time using it so we shall see. But you know Shay Shay generally knows after the first use so I'm pretty sure I'm right with my assessment.


----------



## Saludable84

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Saludable84
> So did "Hubby" whip it up for you or did you whip it up yourself?
> 
> Did you add Oil?  How did you make yours?
> 
> Sounds good.  Tell me what you did.  Did you apply it and let it sit/how long?
> 
> Did you rinse it out and then process with your Cleansing process?
> 
> Early in my HHJ - I rinsed my egg mixture out in warm water and looked it.
> 
> *Adds eggs to grocery list*



We got in late (like 10) last night and I was only interested in eating my fried chicken and going to bed. I just whipped them in my mixer this morning. I didn't want to bother him. He was excited though, even asked me if I wanted sugar mixed in 

I didn't add oil. I added sorghum, ACV and guava leaf tea. It looked like a foam when I was done. 

I applied from back to front and the egg is still heavy enough to basically weigh your hair down. I will shower in a few and rinse it out, then DC. 

Early in my journey I used to run through eggs. Had a dozen just for me. I had struggle hair back then and the eggs, even knowing they were only touching the surface, still had my hair strong but not hard.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72 said:


> *I'm not sure the Beer is strong enough to be a protein deep conditioner but could work as just a cowash. Today will be my second time using it so we shall see. But you know Shay Shay generally knows after the first use so I'm pretty sure I'm right with my assessment.*


@Shay72
Yeah, I read your post on this a few days ago.  

And I won't repurchase it based on your assessment.

You know Shay-Shay will call out a Product.  She's "sassy"


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

rileypak said:


> Good morning!
> 
> So my hair is definitely growing. My twists no longer stick out of my bun when I pull my hair up, no matter what position I have it in


@rileypak 
Yay. It's so hard sometimes to tell if you're making progress. It's little things like that that keeps you encouraged.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Saludable84 
Nice!  

What DC'er are you using?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl
Hi Curly!

So I ended up buying a Bubble Bistro Bo.dy Bu.tt.er. 

When you get ready to buy some body "stuff" you should seriously look at this line.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Shay72 said:


> @IDareT'sHair
> I'm not sure the Beer is strong enough to be a protein deep conditioner but could work as just a cowash. Today will be my second time using it so we shall see. But you know Shay Shay generally knows after the first use so I'm pretty sure I'm right with my assessment.


I use it to keep my hair balanced. It's not something I must have but would repurchase when I make another order.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> Hi Curly!
> 
> So I ended up buying a Bubble Bistro Bo.dy Bu.tt.er.
> 
> When you get ready to buy some body "stuff" you should seriously look at this line.


@IDareT'sHair 
I have them bookmarked to do just that. We're really enjoying the J Monique butters. DH took the Georgia peach one  Glad I got a backup on the way.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Saludable84
I did buy that Egg Pre-Mix (Dabur), even though I don't like the ingredients, the reviews were good.  I'll use it as a Pre.  

And like @curlyhersheygirl pointed out, I may need to up my Protein or at least use a "heavier" protein, something skronger.

I also know I will probably end up mixing up some mess.  Imma get 1/2 dozen eggs next time I'm at the grocery.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *I have them bookmarked to do just that. We're really enjoying the J Monique butters. DH took the Georgia peach one  Glad I got a backup on the way.*


@curlyhersheygirl
No He Didn't!......

Did you look at the Mensssssssss ones?

That 40% is still going strong.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

I got my missing HV stuff and Claudies yesterday.
Next month I'll be clearing out the basement stash with DH  He watched an episode of Hoarders where the lady collected toys and said that he doesn't want me to get there LOL I'll be going through what I have and making boxes to be donated


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *I use it to keep my hair balanced. It's not something I must have but would repurchase when I make another order.*


@curlyhersheygirl
I had this twice and ended up swapping it both times.

I remember when the old crew was here, some of us were going to buy a can of (cheap beer) to do a rinse.  

I never ended up doing it.  I think @divachyk did?


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> No He Didn't!......
> 
> Did you look at the Mensssssssss ones?
> 
> That 40% is still going strong.


@IDareT'sHair 
I did and asked if he wanted anything and he said no only to get into my stuff. I'll just go back since the sale's still on and pick something that looks good.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> I had this twice and ended up swapping it both times.
> 
> I remember when the old crew was here, some of us were going to buy a can of (cheap beer) to do a rinse.
> 
> I never ended up doing it.  I think @divachyk did?


@IDareT'sHair 
I did that once and didn't like it. The things we do for our hair lol


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> I got my missing HV stuff and Claudies yesterday.
> Next month I'll be clearing out the basement stash with DH  He watched an episode of Hoarders where the lady collected toys and said that he doesn't want me to get there LOL I'll be going through what I have and making boxes to be donated


@curlyhersheygirl
Oh No Curly!  #prays

I wish I could help you go through that stuff instead of him.

Try to use up as much stuff as you can between now and then. 

I would hate someone to try to say they are "helping" me with my Stash unless it was one of Ya'll. 

Because Ya'll understand and Ya'll would say: "it's not that bad"


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *I did that once and didn't like it. The things we do for our hair lol*


@curlyhersheygirl
Hmph.  I didn't do it.  Good to know tho'.

I thought I had another jar of Beer but it was Dope. 

I didn't realize I had multiples of Dope, although I mix it with Sweet Honey Hair Thang.


----------



## Shay72

@IDareT'sHair 
You have Sarenzo's Quinoa & Bamboo DC right. That's a skrong protein dc'r.

@curlyhersheygirl 
Balanced is good so it may be a keeper as a cowasher.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Shay72
I do have that.  Lemme pull that out.  Thanks for the reminder. 

That is something I can use right away. 

I also have Methi Step 1 too and Claudie's.

Maybe Mission:Condition's Caramel Treatment and Cream & Coco's Spun Sugar Reconstructors were too light.  

Imma use something heavier next wash day to see if it helps.


----------



## Saludable84

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Saludable84
> Nice!
> 
> What DC'er are you using?



APB Ultra Conditioning Soufflé. I have like 10 jars, so they gotta start going down. 

The quinoa and bamboo should be good. Quinoa is a very good protein. Quinoa in the right formulation is really good.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> Oh No Curly!  #prays
> 
> I wish I could help you go through that stuff instead of him.
> 
> Try to use up as much stuff as you can between now and then.
> 
> I would hate someone to try to say they are "helping" me with my Stash unless it was one of Ya'll.
> 
> Because Ya'll understand and Ya'll would say: "it's not that bad"


@IDareT'sHair 
I wish it was one of y'all too, but he's not too bad. I think that he's just tired of all those containers not being organized. He's a neat freak and likes things in some sort of order which my basement stash isn't in right now. I'll just be donating stuff I no longer have interest in and getting rid off stuff that might be very old. I'm just not looking forward to doing any of the organizing because it's a lot of stuff.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Saludable84 said:


> *APB Ultra Conditioning Soufflé. I have like 10 jars, so they gotta start going down.
> 
> The quinoa and bamboo should be good. Quinoa is a very good protein. Quinoa in the right formulation is really good.*


@Saludable84 
I got x4 8oz Jars of the UCS and I think x4 of the Pumpkin one.  I need to get to those. 

Lemme go pull this Quinoa out.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Shay72
> I do have that.  Lemme pull that out.  Thanks for the reminder.
> 
> That is something I can use right away.
> 
> I also have Methi Step 1 too and Claudie's.
> 
> Maybe Mission:Condition's Caramel Treatment and Cream & Coco's Spun Sugar Reconstructors were too light.
> 
> Imma use something heavier next wash day to see if it helps.


@IDareT'sHair 
If you use the sarenzo, let me know how it goes.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *I wish it was one of y'all too, but he's not too bad. I think that he's just tired of all those containers not being organized. He's a neat freak and likes things in some sort of order which my basement stash isn't in right now. I'll just be donating stuff I no longer have interest in and getting rid off stuff that might be very old. I'm just not looking forward to doing any of the organizing because it's a lot of stuff.*


@curlyhersheygirl
I wish you could send it to family.  It would probably cost a grip to send there wouldn't it?

At least you know they would use it and appreciate it.  You got some Goodt stuff.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Saludable84
> I got x4 8oz Jars of the UCS and I think x4 of the Pumpkin one.  I need to get to those.
> 
> Lemme go pull this Quinoa out.


@IDareT'sHair 
I still haven't purchased UCS. I somehow keep forgetting to get that every time I order


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *I still haven't purchased UCS. I somehow keep forgetting to get that every time I order*


@curlyhersheygirl 
I wanna try the Ayurvedic one too.  I got a 4oz on a swap I still need to try. 

Yasssss I got that UCS.

Do you have/like the Pumpkin one?


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> I wish you could send it to family.  It would probably cost a grip to send there wouldn't it?
> 
> At least you know they would use it and appreciate it.


@IDareT'sHair 
It would but DS is making a trip down in May so I'll send him with another suitcase full  

My mom will also get a large box; shes in Augusta


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *If you use the sarenzo, let me know how it goes*.


@curlyhersheygirl
I am going to use it next wash day (if I didn't swap it).  I only bought x1 Jar.

I will let you know.  Speaking of Sarenzo....I love that Heavy Creme. 

It isn't "heavy" per se, but it is awesomely delicious


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> I wanna try the Ayurvedic one too.  I got a 4oz on a swap I still need to try.
> 
> Yasssss I got that UCS.
> 
> Do you have/like the Pumpkin one?


The pumpkin is my fav.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> I am going to use it next wash day (if I didn't swap it).  I only bought x1 Jar.
> 
> I will let you know.  Speaking of Sarenzo....I love that Heavy Creme.
> 
> It isn't "heavy" per se, but it is awesomely delicious


@IDareT'sHair 
I have that on my to try list as well.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *The pumpkin is my fav.*


@curlyhersheygirl
So, you better get some UCS.  I remember the Pumpkin vs the UCS "debate" a few posts ago.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *I have that on my to try list as well.*


@curlyhersheygirl
Which one?  The "Heavy Cream" or the Quinoa?


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> So, you better get some UCS.  I remember the Pumpkin vs the UCS "debate" a few posts ago.


@IDareT'sHair 
Yeah I really need to get that one.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> Which one?  The "Heavy Cream" or the Quinoa?


@IDareT'sHair 
The heavy cream


----------



## Saludable84

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> So, you better get some UCS.  I remember the Pumpkin vs the UCS "debate" a few posts ago.



@curlyhersheygirl 

I messaged Miss Kane a while back and gave her some feedback on both. My feedback basically said "don't even change the formula" 

I would have a breakdown if she ever changed these formulas.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Saludable84
I can't wait to try both (UCS & Pumpkin)!  I just looked at them.


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak @Shay72
> What DC'ers are you currently using these days?



I'm going to use up my open Bobeam Buttercream and toss this tiny corner of SD Shea What into it next wash day.


----------



## rileypak

Saludable84 said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> 
> I messaged Miss Kane a while back and gave her some feedback on both. My feedback basically said "don't even change the formula"
> 
> I would have a breakdown if she ever changed these formulas.



Clawd if she ever changed that Pumpkin Mask!!!


----------



## Saludable84

rileypak said:


> I'm going to use up my open Bobeam Buttercream and toss this tiny corner of SD Shea What into it next wash day.



How is the new formulation of SD SW!


----------



## rileypak

Saludable84 said:


> How is the new formulation of SD SW!


I still haven't tried it...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Still in Operation "Recovery" Plan Mode. 

Thinking up various Regi's that will take me through Spring.

Maybe I can recoup some of my "loss" by the name Summa' kicks into high gear.

Ms. Saludable mentioned NW21 and I haven't even pulled it out since my "issue" 

Maybe I'll start back at it twice a day next week?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Saludable84 
What 'scents' do you have your x10 Jars of UCS in? 

I think I got mine pretty basic like Buttercreme, Fairy Dust....(boring scents)


----------



## Saludable84

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Saludable84
> What 'scents' do you have your x10 Jars of UCS in?
> 
> I think I got mine pretty basic like Buttercreme, Fairy Dust....(boring scents)



Marshmallow clouds. It's boring but it works. 

I love Buttercream. Oh man.  

I haven't tried fairy dust yet. I don't like to experiment because I'll get rid of a product if the smell is too overpowering. 

I have a conditioner in black raspberry but it will be a while before I get to it. I like that scent. It's a bit mysterious.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Saludable84 said:


> *Marshmallow clouds. It's boring but it works.*


@Saludable84
I think I may have this one too.


----------



## Saludable84

IDareT'sHair said:


> Still in Operation "Recovery" Plan Mode.
> 
> Thinking up various Regi's that will take me through Spring.
> 
> Maybe I can recoup some of my "loss" by the name Summa' kicks into high gear.
> 
> Ms. Saludable mentioned NW21 and I haven't even pulled it out since my "issue"
> 
> Maybe I'll start back at it twice a day next week?



I'm still doing 1x a day 5 days a week.


----------



## Saludable84

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Saludable84
> I think I may have this one too.



That's my jam. I always feel regular degular when I ask for it. Like, can't I try anything else. But I already know what happens when I take chances


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Saludable84 said:


> *That's my jam. I always feel regular degular when I ask for it. Like, can't I try anything else. But I already know what happens when I take chances *


@Saludable84 
I think I tend to stick to these because they play well with the other products.


----------



## Saludable84

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Saludable84
> *I think I tend to stick to these because they play well with the other products.*



This!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Saludable84 said:


> *This!*


@Saludable84
IKR?

The Buttercremes, Marshmallows, Fairy Dust, Cake Batter, B-Day Cake, Cup.cake Icing are all very non-intrusive scents that always deliver.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Good News!
Siamese Twist is "supposedly" reopening the end of April


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Shay72 
I found:
x1 Acai Phyto Berry
x1 Red Roobis & Argan
x2 MoistPRO
x3 Moist 24/7
x3-x4 Amla Cleanse
x2 Whipped Clouds (Jar)


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Saludable84 @Shay72 
*cough* okay....when I say "I found" it, I had several unopened boxes/envelopes stacked up in my Garage.  A couple HV boxes was in that stack.

I also opened all my APB (UCS & Pumpkin).  I also had some TMN and some Bask & Bloom that was unopened.  So everything is opened now.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My J.Monique Body Butters should be here tomorrow.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

So from Siamese Twist I already know I want:
Ultimate Butter
Luxury Butter

Hopefully, these will be brought back when she relaunches.


----------



## Aggie

I used some NG Hibiscus & Honey Leave-in tonight as my moisturizer. It feels so good on my hair


----------



## MileHighDiva

@Saludable84 
Did your ACS from Bee Lux Ingredients on the package?  I was thinking about getting that or the Whipped Onyx Detox, but neither have ingredients.

Wanted to try the Primal Pit Paste again.  Someone told me I didn't like it before, due to not detoxing my pits.


----------



## Saludable84

MileHighDiva said:


> @Saludable84
> Did your ACS from Bee Lux Ingredients on the package?  I was thinking about getting that or the Whipped Onyx Detox, but neither have ingredients.
> 
> Wanted to try the Primal Pit Paste again.  Someone told me I didn't like it before, due to not detoxing my pits.



None had ingredients listed. Only one had the name of soap. I had to keep the invoice for reference but still lost it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Hey Everyone!


----------



## Saludable84

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Saludable84 @Shay72
> *cough* okay....when I say "I found" it, I had several unopened boxes/envelopes stacked up in my Garage.  A couple HV boxes was in that stack.
> 
> I also opened all my APB (UCS & Pumpkin).  I also had some TMN and some Bask & Bloom that was unopened.  So everything is opened now.



Jealous! If I had a garage or basement, man....


----------



## chebaby

chello ladies

last week I was gonna order from curlmart cause they had the buy 2 get 1 free sale but it was doing a buy 3 maybe get 1 free in my cart  so I backed out and forgot about it. but now they have 20% off so I may order.


----------



## rileypak

Afternoon everyone!

Still no hair purchases. The only items I'm really interested in getting during the break are the Nioxin treatment and APB Coconut Marshmallow Hair Lotion. And if MyHoneyChild has a sale for Easter, some more Sophia's Hair Grease.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@chebaby 
What you thinkin' 'bout gettin' Che?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Evening Divas!

My J.Monique Body Butters arrived today.  My Bubble Bistro shipped too!  

So, that's a big Thumbs up to them.  Although both their products and their shipping is pricey.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

What's Up tonight Good Ladies?  

*inquiring minds want to know*


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> What's Up tonight Good Ladies?
> 
> *inquiring minds want to know*


Hey T!
I'm trying to recover from an allergic reaction so the only thing happening for me will be Benadryl and passing out


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> *Hey T!*
> *I'm trying to recover from an allergic reaction so the only thing happening for me will be Benadryl and passing out *


@rileypak 
Oh My!

No.....What happened???


----------



## Aggie

Just got in from work and hope top get to bed kinda early tonight. I stayed up late last night watching 4 movies back to back. Now I feel . I think it would be a very  to try and pull another stunt like that tonight so like @rileypak, I think I'm gonna be heading to bed in about an hour or so. 

By the way, sorry to hear about your allergic reaction @rileypak. I hope you feel better hon. Nothing some meds and  won't help to fix.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Aggie @rileypak

You Ladies rest well.


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie @rileypak
> 
> You Ladies rest well.


@IDareT'sHair 

Thanks hon. You too.


----------



## rileypak

@IDareT'sHair @Aggie 
I think I had a reaction to some food from yesterday. And thank you ladies


----------



## Aggie

rileypak said:


> @IDareT'sHair @Aggie
> I think I had a reaction to some food from yesterday. And thank you ladies


Rest up and hopefully you'll be back to your old self by tomorrow @rileypak


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@rileypak
Aww...Feel Better Sis.


*a terrible way to start a monday*


----------



## divachyk

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> I had this twice and ended up swapping it both times.
> 
> I remember when the old crew was here, some of us were going to buy a can of (cheap beer) to do a rinse.
> 
> I never ended up doing it.  I think @divachyk did?


I purchased the beer but never did the treatment. I tossed the beer because it sat in the pantry too long.


----------



## divachyk

rileypak said:


> Hey T!
> I'm trying to recover from an allergic reaction so the only thing happening for me will be Benadryl and passing out


Take care of yourself and hope you feel better really soon.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> Evening Divas!
> 
> My J.Monique Body Butters arrived today.  My Bubble Bistro shipped too!
> 
> So, that's a big Thumbs up to them.  Although both their products and their shipping is pricey.


@IDareT'sHair 
My order hasn't left her kitchen table yet lol


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Anyone that will be affected by this pending storm stay safe.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl 
Cold here. 
Just a very light dusting of snow (so far).


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> What you thinkin' 'bout gettin' Che?


curl junkie, curl junkie and more curl junkie lol.
hattache needs to sell CJ.

I need some honey butta im down to my last drop so to save it im back to curl blueberry. and I found a bottle of ouidad humidity gel oor whatever its called. I remember hating this stuff but now I like it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@chebaby
Hey Curl Junkie!....

I had been killin' the Smoothing Lotion, Argan & Olive .... know what I'm sayin'?


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> Hey Curl Junkie!....
> 
> I had been killin' the Smoothing Lotion, Argan & Olive .... know what I'm sayin'?


mannnnnn curl junkie is like that brand where everything is awesome, from the rootie to the tootie


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *mannnnnn curl junkie is like that brand where everything is awesome, from the rootie to the tootie*


@chebaby 
From the Rooter _skrait_ to the Tooter.....

I have:
Rehab
Deep Fix
Strengthening
Repair Me
Smoothing
Smoothie Lotion
Argan & Olive

Even tho' I use a bunch of other stuff - I know it's there.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> From the Rooter _skrait_ to the Tooter.....
> 
> I have:
> Rehab
> Deep Fix
> Strengthening
> Repair Me
> Smoothing
> Smoothie Lotion
> Argan & Olive
> 
> Even tho' I use a bunch of other stuff - I know it's there.




I have rehab (thank ya kindly) and I have 2 more waiting for me in a cart lol
honey butta
argan and olive which is currently the best leave in ever. I don't even use it as a co wash anymore
and I think I still have the beauticurls leave in which I hate


----------



## divachyk

Be safe out there ladies!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Evenin' PJ's!

Hope everyone is having a pleasant evening. 

It was snowing really hard on my way home, but kinda like just blowing around - not sticking on the ground or anything. 

Just kinda flurry-ing about.

It's Cold tho'.


----------



## Aggie

Tornado hit landfall at our airport in the wee hours of the morning this morning and there was minor damage to 1 plane and a few cars in the parking lot. Thank God there were no lost of lives. I pray for safety over all my e-sistas.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Aggie
WOW!  Scary Weather.  Everywhere.

OT: I used the J.Monique Strawberry Champagne today.  It dried down pretty decently.  I thought I wasn't going to like it as much, but it's not bad.

I will try the Peach-Vanilla tomorrow.


----------



## Aggie

I've been reading that throw thread on using salt on the hair and think I'll try it out my next wash and DC. I wanna see if my rough ends will feel silky like it made justkiya's hair feel


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> WOW!  Scary Weather.  Everywhere.
> 
> OT: I used the J.Monique Strawberry Champagne today.  It dried down pretty decently.  I thought I wasn't going to like it as much, but it's not bad.
> 
> I will try the Peach-Vanilla tomorrow.


@IDareT'sHair

Yes very scary. I was feeling kinda wierd before heading to bed last night, like something bad was about to happen and when I got up, this was the news I heard.

Now about the J. Monique body butters - this is definitely the kind of news I wanna hear. Are they very moisturizing and richly emollient too?


----------



## Aggie

@IDareT'sHair

I absolutely  Bekura's Lemon Beignet body souffles.  They are soooooo good and very rich. Perfect for wintry weathers. Have you tried any of those?


----------



## Saludable84

Evening Ladies!

@rileypak I'm a day late but feel better. 

@Aggie thank goodness no one was hurt. I've never seen a tornado but they scare me just hearing about them. 

I was under the weather yesterday, and fell out last night. 

Impatiently waiting for Siamese Twist now.


----------



## Aggie

Saludable84 said:


> Evening Ladies!
> 
> @rileypak I'm a day late but feel better.
> 
> @Aggie thank goodness no one was hurt. I've never seen a tornado but they scare me just hearing about them.
> 
> I was under the weather yesterday, and fell out last night.
> 
> Impatiently waiting for Siamese Twist now.


@Saludable84 

Thanks hon. Glad you're feeling better today.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Saludable84 
So Happy you are feeling Better Ms. Lady!

I was wondering where you were yesterday?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Aggie
They are dense and creamy.  It did my skin right this Winter.  What scents did you get?

I've never tried Bekura's Bo.dy 'stuff'.


----------



## Aggie

I wonder how's @rileypak doing today? I hope she is better too


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Crap! 

I fell off with my Inversion.  I'll start this weekend and try to get in 1 full week (no skips).


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> They are dense and creamy.  It did my skin right this Winter.  What scents did you get?
> 
> I've never tried Bekura's Bo.dy 'stuff'.


@IDareT'sHair
I remember I got some mango papaya (has a mild mango scent) and rum and raisin. They both smell awesome actually.


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> Crap!
> 
> I fell off with my Inversion.  I'll start this weekend and try to get in 1 full week (no skips).


@IDareT'sHair 
I was a little off by a couple of weeks myself and will be at it again this coming Sunday for a week.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Aggie said:


> *I remember I got some mango papaya (has a mild mango scent) and rum and raisin. They both smell awesome actually.*


@Aggie
If you place another order you should get:
Island Margarita
Georgia Sunrise

Both Smell:......


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> If you place another order you should get:
> Island Margarita
> Georgia Sunrise
> 
> Both Smell:......


Girl you know I will be addin' doze to da cart, right?


----------



## rileypak

Evening everyone!!
I'm still experiencing a little of the reaction but I'm way better than I was yesterday. 

Thanks for the well wishes


----------



## Aggie

rileypak said:


> Evening everyone!!
> I'm still experiencing a little of the reaction but I'm way better than I was yesterday.
> 
> Thanks for the well wishes



Aww, good to hear you're coming along nicely hon


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Aggie said:


> *Girl you know I will be addin' doze to da cart, right? *


@Aggie
And you should.....

Yep.  You Absolutely Should.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> *Evening everyone!!*
> *I'm still experiencing a little of the reaction but I'm way better than I was yesterday. *
> 
> *Thanks for the well wishes*


@rileypak
Gurl...What You Eat?....


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Saludable84 
I've been rotating MHC's Buttery Soy and ST's Sweet Potatoe Pie


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Mernin' Dear Ladies!

Have a Pleasant Day.

Stay Warm, Safe & Dry.  Make it a Great Day!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Finished Up:
x1 Naturelle Grow "Healthy Greens" - (no back ups, but will repurchase in the Fall)


----------



## Saludable84

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Saludable84
> I've been rotating MHC's Buttery Soy and ST's Sweet Potatoe Pie



I can't wait for the SPP. Buttery Soy is delicious. I can't wait to pull that back out.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Saludable84 said:


> *I can't wait for the SPP. Buttery Soy is delicious. I can't wait to pull that back out.*


@Saludable84
Hey Gurl - Hope you're feelin' back to normal.

Both of those are great.  And Type4.  It took everything I had, not to pick up another jar last weekend during the CM Sale.

But MHC can keep that durn Type3.

I have absolutely no use for that one in my Regi.

ETA: I can't wait for the end of April.  I hope she bounces back with a full listing and a Huge SALE.


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak
> Gurl...What You Eat?....


I have no idea what it could have been!!
Everything I had, I've eaten before


----------



## rileypak

Stop talking about the SPP creme!   

Morning everyone!!!
I hope everyone has a good day. 
For those affected by the winter storm, stay warm 
For those affected by other severe weather, stay safe!


----------



## Saludable84

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Saludable84
> Hey Gurl - Hope you're feelin' back to normal.
> 
> Both of those are great.  And Type4.  It took everything I had, not to pick up another jar last weekend during the CM Sale.
> 
> But MHC can keep that durn Type3.
> 
> I have absolutely no use for that one in my Regi.
> 
> ETA: I can't wait for the end of April.  I hope she bounces back with a full listing and a Huge SALE.



Thank you  I still feel terrible. Have some medicine at my desk. I just feel like I need rest but that's not happening anytime soon. 

Thanks for the feedback on Type3; I'm not interested anymore. 

I'm hoping she comes back with a full listing as well. I'll definitely be stocking and using her stuff sparingly. I regret waiting because this was a long closure for her.


----------



## Saludable84

rileypak said:


> *Stop talking about the SPP creme!*
> 
> Morning everyone!!!
> I hope everyone has a good day.
> For those affected by the winter storm, stay warm
> For those affected by other severe weather, stay safe!



At least you have  wait, you have right? 

Girl, you don't know the amount of pestering I've been doing these last few months.


----------



## Aggie

Good Afternoon Ladies. Have a wonderful day.


----------



## Saludable84

Java Butter is back on Etsy for liquid gold products


----------



## rileypak

Saludable84 said:


> At least you have  wait, you have right?
> 
> Girl, you don't know the amount of pestering I've been doing these last few months.


No I don't have any. I had a four ounce jar to see if I liked it, ended up loving it, but then she was closed by the time I went back in to repurchase


----------



## Aggie

rileypak said:


> Stop talking about the SPP creme!
> 
> Morning everyone!!!
> I hope everyone has a good day.
> *For those affected by the winter storm, stay warm *
> *For those affected by other severe weather, stay safe*!



Thanks and you too @rileypak


----------



## Saludable84

rileypak said:


> No I don't have any. I had a four ounce jar to see if I liked it, ended up loving it, but then she was closed by the time I went back in to repurchase



At least you tried it. I just kept waiting like a loser. Then she closed. I know she was moving and stuff, but I didn't think it would take this long and I've had quite a few of her products saved for later and no longer exist.  

I hope she has a nice sale.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Saludable84 said:


> *Girl, you don't know the amount of pestering I've been doing these last few months.*


@Saludable84
I'm soooooo happeh you went in hard on that "pestering" game!

It paid off BIG.

Now: no reformulations, no price-hiking, no high shipping, decent listings and I'll be straight.


Saludable84 said:


> *Java Butter is back on Etsy for liquid gold products*


@Saludable84
Hmph.  It should be.  What she thought?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@rileypak 
Gotta tell you Sis....I really like that APB Cleansing Conditioner.  

Hate I slept on it for so long.


@Shay72
Thanks Again for the tip on the Sarenzo Quinoa & Bamboo. 

Under the dryer with it now and it got me feeling right.

Smells goodt too!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

So...*cough*

I was reading over there on the NW21 Thread about terrible product build up. 

I wonder if that played a small part in my severe matting, locin,'dreadin', tangling?


----------



## Shay72

What Liquid Gold is on etsy? Let me go look...... It don't matter. It's gone already.

Me & Shay Shay had a talk. It is a complete "no" for Jakeala's High Hops conditioner. I will finish my first bottle of SD's Wheat Germ Conditioner tomorrow. I'm thinking the other bottle I will use as a moisturizer. This used to be a multiuse product for me. Thank you @MileHighDiva for giving me the idea.

Does Curl Junkie still have it's big sale for Easter?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Shay72 
I might hafta' get me a b/up of this Quinoa & Bamboo.  When they re-open with a Sale.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72 said:


> *Does Curl Junkie still have it's big sale for Easter?*


@Shay72 
I think they still have their 25% for Ch.ris.tmas & E.as.ter


----------



## Shay72

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Shay72
> I think they still have their 25% for Ch.ris.tmas & E.as.ter


Their Daily Fix is one of the best cowash conditioners out there. I may just get a 32 oz. I would put Hairveda's Moist 24/7 (yep it is still on the HG list after using it this week), Oyin Handmade's Honey Hemp, Curl Junkie's Daily Fix, and Honey Handmade's Knot Going Bananas as my top 4. If I absolutely had to pick a number 1 right now without having used CJ in awhile it would be Oyin's Honey Hemp.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72 said:


> *Their Daily Fix is one of the best cowash conditioners out there. I may just get a 32 oz. I would put Hairveda's Moist 24/7 (yep it is still on the HG list after using it this week), Oyin Handmade's Honey Hemp, Curl Junkie's Daily Fix,* and Honey Handmade's Knot Going Bananas as my top 4. *If I absolutely had to pick a number 1 right now without having used CJ in awhile it would be Oyin's Honey Hemp*.


@Shay72
Agreed.  These are ALL Excellent!

When I used HH's KGB's I used it as a Pre-Rx.  I never cowashed with it.

As a Cowash, all of HV's does it for me: 24/7, MoistPRO, Acai Phyto Berry, Amla Cleanse, Red Tea and Roobis.

Oyin Honey Hemp is a good Cowash too. 

I also enjoy SD's Destination Hydration, SSI's Avocado, Peach, Pomegranate, a couple Claudie and a few others.


----------



## Saludable84

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak
> Gotta tell you Sis....*I really like that APB Cleansing Conditioner.  *
> 
> Hate I slept on it for so long.



The regular, Ayurvedic and agave are all goodt!


----------



## Saludable84

Shay72 said:


> What Liquid Gold is on etsy? Let me go look...... It don't matter. It's gone already.



So her shop was recommended to me one day on Etsy. I didn't even know she had one on there. I've been messaging her about the java since it sold out during the holidays. She just messaged me back. 

There are none posted on Etsy, even though she told me she would post some on there, but they are on her regular site, in stock.


----------



## divachyk

Hope you feel better @Saludable84. Liquid gold is tempting.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Saludable84 said:


> *The regular, Ayurvedic and agave are all goodt!*


@Saludable84 
Goodt to Know!  I have a 4oz of the Ayurvedic I got on a swap.  I don't have the Agave and don't hear much about it?



Saludable84 said:


> *I've been messaging her about the java since it sold out during the holidays. She just messaged me back.*


@Saludable84 
It's really good.  It's the closest anyone has come to Hairitage's Jar of Joe.



divachyk said:


> *Hope you feel better @Saludable84. Liquid gold is tempting.*


@Saludable84
I thought you were feeling better?

@divachyk 
Isn't it 'tempting'?  Lawd....I love Java.  And I still have my Jar of Joe.  Imma start using it (for real this time)


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My wash day went 'loads' better today.  I would still like to know what happened that last time? 

I still get the shivers just thinking about how horrible that was.

I even steamed today.  And I was scurrred to do anything. 

Not sure if the Protein Rx helped this wash day or what, but it was 95% better.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I know 15% ain't much....but Imma mosey on over to HV and see what's shakin'

Lemme go play around with a few carts..... 

Even though I did find x2 unopened Hairveda boxes recently...


----------



## Saludable84

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Saludable84
> Goodt to Know!  I have a 4oz of the Ayurvedic I got on a swap.  I don't have the Agave and don't hear much about it?
> 
> 
> @Saludable84
> It's really good.  It's the closest anyone has come to Hairitage's Jar of Joe.
> 
> 
> @Saludable84
> I thought you were feeling better?
> 
> @divachyk
> Isn't it 'tempting'?  Lawd....I love Java.  And I still have my Jar of Joe.  Imma start using it (for real this time)



The agave I like most. @NaturallyATLPCH put me on to it. 

I was falling asleep at work and had to go sleep in the bathroom. I hope tomorrow is better. 

And J of J is still $40. @IDareT'sHair amd @divachyk she can keep it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Saludable84 said:


> *And J of J is still $40.* * she can keep it.*


@Saludable84
She shole can!

What the Debil is wrong with her Fortybucks?

LG's Java is a perfect dupe. 

Ummm..I don't think she is aware of that little very important factoid.

I wish someone could also "reproduce" Sprout

*another one of my HH favs*


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Okay...So I grabbed x2 bottles of CoCasta. 

I only ended up paying $7.95 for boff.  I had the discount code and a PP Credit. So, it all worked out.

Yeah, I already got a bottle of Jardin (that I got  on a swap) and I just finished up my last bottle of Ayosoya.  

So CoCasta was much needed.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

@IDareT'sHair 
Glad this wash day went better. I skipped my wash day today because I wasn't in the mood. Bountiful mane and NW21 are doing my hair and scalp good.


----------



## divachyk

Saludable84 said:


> The agave I like most. @NaturallyATLPCH put me on to it.
> 
> I was falling asleep at work and had to go sleep in the bathroom. I hope tomorrow is better.
> 
> And J of J is still $40. @IDareT'sHair amd @divachyk she can keep it.



$40? It's good but not $40 good.


----------



## Shay72

Shay Shay and I have determined that SD Wheat Germ Conditioner is playing games. We believe this because today when I finished the bottle my hair looks amazing. We're thinking it got all up in its feelings when I listed the best cowash conditioners and it was not included on the list. In the past it would have been. So I will continue on to this next bottle and we shall see if I can change my top 4 to a top 5.


----------



## Saludable84

Morning Ladies!

I grabbed a LG Java Butter. I'll get a couple more around Easter, if they are in stock. Probably won't use it until fall though.


----------



## rileypak

Morning everyone!

I'm planning to repeat my last wash day tomorrow or Saturday. Think I'm going to toss in a Nex.xus protein treatment too.
Just need to transfer the NG Ginger Peach Leave In Spray to another bottle (her bottle is good at misting spray but too difficult to use in the shower). Hadn't realized how much I missed Bobeam DCs and SD WGBC either. Hopefully I use up something this weekend.


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Saludable84
> Goodt to Know!  I have a 4oz of the Ayurvedic I got on a swap.  I don't have the Agave and don't hear much about it?


The Blue Agave Cleansing Conditioner became my fave and sharing the spot with the regular one. I haven't tried the Ayurvedic one since long ago when I was fully relaxed. I'm glad to hear you're liking them!!!
Since I've been digging for DCs to use up, I've found bottles (and one old school jar!) of the APB Whipped Cleansing Creme I didn't even know I had


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Saludable84 @rileypak  I will pick up the Agave next Sale.  

It will be great after I use up the rest of this WEN (which won't be a repurchase - so she can gone now somewhere with her tempting kits).


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72 said:


> *Shay Shay and I have determined that SD Wheat Germ Conditioner is playing games. We believe this because today when I finished the bottle my hair looks amazing. We're thinking it got all up in its feelings when I listed the best cowash conditioners and it was not included on the list. In the past it would have been. So I will continue on to this next bottle and we shall see if I can change my top 4 to a top 5.*


@Shay72
You and Ms. Shay-Shay is reaaaal some Divas!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Saludable84 said:


> *I grabbed a LG Java Butter. I'll get a couple more around Easter, if they are in stock. Probably won't use it until fall though.*


@Saludable84
This was really a smart move.  I should do the same thing.

She might take another notion to discontinue it again.'

Yep.  That was definitely the right thing to do.


----------



## Saludable84

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Saludable84
> This was really a smart move.  I should do the same thing.
> 
> She might take another notion to discontinue it again.'
> 
> Yep.  That was definitely the right thing to do.


It was seasonal no? 

It's been 3 months since I first emailed her about it. Those butter are like the gingerbread man. Hopefully, we can make it a permanent item


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Saludable84 

All this time it "had" been a Regula' Degula' offer and then she goes & makes it a "Seasonal Item"

She needs to keep it the way it was.  I also liked the Amla one. It reminded me of AV's Shea Amla Butter.  And the Vanilla one isn't bad either.

The scent of Green Magic got on my nerves.  The Sulfur with whatever else that is?  Not a bad product, performance-wise but after a while the scent irked me.  (and it lasted)


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My Butter Bistro came today.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Waiting on:
J.Monique (body butters) last time
Hairveda (x2 Shakaki Oil)

Speaking of Hairveda, I had a very nice phone conversation today with them! 

This year will be their 10 year Anniversary!  How fast can you say the word: SALE?

*I'm here for it* whenever it is


----------



## Aggie

I pulled out my throw back Mizani H2O Hair Cream and used it for the first time in years. I used to use this on my fully relaxed hair years ago and remember I liked it a lot then. Not sure yet how I feel about it now though. Will report back on that later.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Aggie
I tried to use it again fully natural and it didn't pack the same punch as it did for me relaxed.  I still have 1/2 jar open from sometime last year.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Happy Weekend PJ's!

YAY! 

I'm so ready.


----------



## Shay72

I'm headed out of town in a few and my team will be: Hairveda's Moist PRO and APB's Island Kiwi Leave In for my hair. For my skin will be APB's Creamy oil. For my face will be cleansing wipes and my moisturizer. I used to pack way too much. I've been over that for awhile.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Shay72
Have a Great Day!


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Hey divas got some packages today so I'm good for a bit. My son was home this week from college so he helped me make some headway in the basement. He'll be taking a box of stuff with him to share with some students he knows, so I don't feel so bad. 

I'm prepooing now with jakeala's honey prepoo treatment. The texture of this is weird but I'll see how it works.


----------



## Saludable84

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Saludable84
> 
> All this time it "had" been a Regula' Degula' offer and then she goes & makes it a "Seasonal Item"
> 
> She needs to keep it the way it was.  I also liked the Amla one. It reminded me of AV's Shea Amla Butter.  And the Vanilla one isn't bad either.
> 
> The scent of Green Magic got on my nerves.  The Sulfur with whatever else that is?  Not a bad product, performance-wise but after a while the scent irked me.  (and it lasted)



It better be worth it. Shes already shipped it. I was looking at the Amla too.


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> I tried to use it again fully natural and it didn't pack the same punch as it did for me relaxed.  I still have 1/2 jar open from sometime last year.


@IDareT'sHair,

Sadly, you are right . It really doesn't feel the same anymore. I am so disappointed but I'll give it to one of my nieces. Maybe one of them will like it .


----------



## Aggie

Ladies, I will be doing a semi-permanent eye lash extension class tomorrow so I will m.i.a for most of the day. I will try to post when I''m done if I'm not totally beat.


----------



## BrownBetty

Heeeeey Ladies!

Nothing going on over here.  I bought some crochet hair.  Nothing more. I will wash my hair soo, I will do an aphogee treatment follow up with SSI peach con.

I am itching to haul but I have some boxes in my spare room... Still full. Lol


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Hey PJ's!

So I ended up buying a back up to a 16oz Avocado and a back up to the Sugared Peach.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Hey Girlz!

Happy Saturday.  

I'm oil soaking in WEN Oil for a couple hours.

Other than that, not much going on.  Gonna drink a cup of tea and think about how to start this day.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Aggie @curlyhersheygirl

*cough*

Well.it appears that J.Monique finally disabled her 40% Sale Button. 

I was going back in for another Strawberry Champagne Body Butter.  When it dries down, it is very nice.  I like it!

Smells absolutely nothing like Strawberries, but the dry down is nice and feminine.  I'll grab a couple of those during her next Sale.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Used Up:
x1 16oz CD BVS (x2-x3 b/ups)
x1 16oz HV Moist 24/7 (x2-x3 b/ups)
x1 8oz AV Coconut Milk Conditioner (maybe x1 b/up?)
x1 8oz CJ Argan & Olive (x2 b/ups *maybe*?)
x1 4oz NG Healthy Greens (no b/ups of this) but I have similiar NG items


----------



## rileypak

Afternoon everyone!
I didn't start my hair yet. Maybe when I get off work tomorrow...

For now, I'm off to grab lunch and packages (nothing hair or skin related).

Happy Saturday


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@rileypak
Hey Lady!

I've been missin' chattin' it up with you.  

Sounds like things are good.

Lovin' that Sarenzo Heavy Creme  - glad I got it.  Will reup on some when they re-open maybe? 

But I should try to get through BN and some others first.


----------



## Saludable84

Afternoon Ladies! 

Just woke up. Still a little under and it didn't help I worked overtime 2 days and operated yesterday off of 4 hours of sleep. 

I need a bath and to start this wash day. 

I've been doing pretty good on this low buy. But anyone would do good when they're buying sub boxes


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> Lovin' that Sarenzo Heavy Creme  - glad I got it.  Will reup on some when they re-open maybe?



I thought they stopped selling it???
Maybe I'm thinking of the twist pudding or something...


----------



## divachyk

I purchased 7 bottles of NW21 from Loco Beauty to share between me, mom and sis. My nephew said he has a thin patch so sis has started using it on him too. That boy is hilarious. He's 22 and trying to impress girls.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> *I thought they stopped selling it???*


@rileypak
Nope.  They have it in Va-Va Vanil.la and another one called Ju.icy that smells like something familiar.  

I wish I could place it?  I wanna say: BM's Luscious?  And they have it on one more scent.

I recently got the Amla & Bamboo on a swap.  I had been wanting to try that.


----------



## Aggie

Evening Ladies. Finally got home from class and it was murder. I think I may need glasses now because my niece's lashes are so fine and they worked the heck outta me today but I am now officially an eye lash extension professional as of today. yippee!


----------



## MileHighDiva

Evening, ladies!

I've been so goodt, during the low/no buy.  So far, I've only made one hair related purchase, open hair pins, which are a necessity.

I might take advantage of the Tarjay-Boutique $10 gift card offer, before that promo expires tonight.


----------



## Aggie

Morning ladies

*Finished up:*

1 jar of KJ Naturals Rosemary Coconut Conditioner - no back-ups and not a repurchase due to stash reduction.
1 jar of APB UCS

*Also just gave away:*

1 jar of APB UCS (Still have a couple back-ups
1 jar of NG Marshmallow Root & Slippery Elm Deep Conditioner - no back-ups and probably not a repurchase due to stash reduction.

*Also I'm proud to say I have not purchased anything since the no-buy challenge for March started *.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

@IDareT'sHair  I washed BabyJ with the Sprouted Curlies again, Shescentit Cranberry Cocktail and some SM Curling Souffle


----------



## Saludable84

shawnyblazes said:


> @IDareT'sHair  I washed BabyJ with the Sprouted Curlies again, Shescentit Cranberry Cocktail and some SM Curling Souffle


Lawd those curls!!!!


----------



## rileypak

@shawnyblazes 
His hair!!!


----------



## bajandoc86

Hey y'all! Just sending some love and positivity at the start of a new week.

About to start my wash day now. Would rather be in bed though. lol!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@shawnyblazes
I'm gettin' sea-sick ova' here!  

Lookin' at all dem waves!...

No wonder he gets to test errthang out!....


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@bajandoc86
It's almost April


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Saludable84
What you up to this evening Sis?


----------



## Saludable84

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Saludable84
> What you up to this evening Sis?





Sip and Paint tonight. But I got a slap cap on, so I'm representing.

I want to purchase something though


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Saludable84 said:


> *I want to purchase something though*


@Saludable84
I'm sitting here lightly 'baggying' for a couple hours with AOHC.  

I've been hangin' out in that one thread too to see what's up?  #ihatesetbacks

Interesting????  What you thankin' 'bout?  I just remembered I got that SSI.  Did you ever get your Siamese Twist?


----------



## bajandoc86

IDareT'sHair said:


> @bajandoc86
> It's almost April



Yes it is!!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

bajandoc86 said:


> *Yes it is!!!*


@bajandoc86
....
 *how exciting*


----------



## rileypak

Evening everyone! 

No hair was washed this weekend. I'm tired and ready for a nap. I'll get to it next week


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> *No hair was washed this weekend. I'll get to it next week *


@rileypak
What Day?


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak
> What Day?


... Friday


----------



## Aggie

*Tonight Finished up:*

My 5th bottle of Nioxin Scalp Renew Density Restoration serum tonight, 1 back-up, not a repurchase due to stash reduction.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Im into my 4th week with my crochet braids. I moved on the 16th so my place is looking a mess. Im also back on nights at work for awhile , so my schedule is all butt backwards.

 The only way Im using up products is BabyJ. Me.. spritz with Xcel 21 and oil with some HBCO.

 I just finished up a bottle, 2 backups. I'll be making a purchase this weekend for 6 more bottles and plotting my next protective style.


----------



## Saludable84

Evening! 

Finished:
1 APB UCS 6 backups
1 QB CTDG 3 backups 

I want to make a little purchase at APB, but her shop is closed @IDareT'sHair she sent me a honey molasses, so that curbed the appetite a lot.


----------



## divachyk

Good Morning, I actually made time for my hair last night beyond the quick shower regimen I've been doing for months. I used an all Camille Rose wash day. I'm loving that line.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Saludable84 said:


> *she sent me a honey molasses, so that curbed the appetite a lot.*


@Saludable84
Yeah, I saw the Pic. 

I picked up a few delicious looking APB Products recently on a "Swap" Can't wait to use them.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl

What Up?


----------



## rileypak

Good morning everyone!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@rileypak 
How are you feeling today Sis?


----------



## rileypak

@IDareT'sHair
In need of a holiday 

I think I'm going to be trimming my twists this evening. Felt a few SSKs last night when I was massaging APB Matcha Green Tea Spray into them.


----------



## Shay72

My combo of Hairveda's Moist PRO and APB's Island Kiwi Leave in was perfect. Yesterday I just wet my hair, used the leave in and finished with Moist PRO as my moisturizer. That went well too. I knew I was gonna come home and do my regular Sunday routine so I didn't cowash. I'm contemplating changing my routine yet again. Right now I cowash everyday except Wednesday and Sundays. I dc and tea rinse on Wednesdays and on Sundays I do my full routine. I'm thinking of just cowashing on Wednesdays and doing the full routine on Sunday. I'll be done with tea rinsing by the end of this month at the latest. Other days I would just wet my hair in the shower and follow with a leave in and moisturizer. I'm doing way too much and I need to stop.


----------



## Saludable84

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Saludable84
> Yeah, I saw the Pic.
> 
> *I picked up a few delicious looking APB Products recently on a "Swap*" Can't wait to use them.




I need to know


----------



## Aggie

Good morning all! have a big beautiful hair day.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Saludable84
Lemme See....
I got
8oz Not Easily Broken
8oz Ayurvedic Mud Mask
8oz Bamboo Algae
8oz Green Powerhouse
8oz Lotion (Coconut Lime Verbena)
4oz Betty Smoothie Conditioner


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@divachyk


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Hey divas
Finished 8oz NW21, liter shake n go, and 8oz HV whipped cream.
I have backups for everything.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Shay72 
HV always comes through. 

Even tho' I  may"visit" a lot of brands HV is HG status for me. 

Put it this way, I know where home is.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl
What are you thinking about DC'ing with on Wednesday?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl
My Hurr is feelin' goodt.  I don't know what it is tho'?

Don't you hate that?


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> My Hurr is feelin' goodt.  I don't know what it is tho'?
> 
> Don't you hate that?


@IDareT'sHair 
I do lol. Glad your hair feels good


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *I do lol. Glad your hair feels good*


@curlyhersheygirl 
And it's not tangled/matted/knotted.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> And it's not tangled/matted/knotted.


@IDareT'sHair


----------



## Saludable84

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Saludable84
> Lemme See....
> I got
> 8oz Not Easily Broken
> 8oz Ayurvedic Mud Mask
> 8oz Bamboo Algae
> 8oz Green Powerhouse
> 8oz Lotion (Coconut Lime Verbena)
> 4oz Betty Smoothie Conditioner


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Aggie
Is J.Monique's Dead Sea Watery?  What is the consistency?  Do you have to stir it?

I shook two jars this weekend and they were liquidy.


----------



## divachyk

IDareT'sHair said:


> @divachyk



Thank you, T! That post was not meant for that thread. Multi-tasking gone wrong. I'm so glad he had a good day though.


----------



## Saludable84

@divachyk so happy to hear of improvements. I hope the good days keep coming.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Hey Ladies!

Have a Blessed Day.


----------



## rileypak

Afternoon everyone!

Still no hair product purchases since we started back up


----------



## Saludable84

Afternoon Ladies!

My LG Java Butter came yesterday. The smell is amazing.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@rileypak 
I probably bought enough for everyone after my mini-struggle.  

Hopefully, I'm good for now.  I got a big swap - so I should be content for a while.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

*Mini Rant*
Okay, so I received ship ship from J.Monique on 03-13.  Why did it sit until today before it started moving (Label created).

That is so wrong.  I can see it sitting on her kitchen table a day or two but it literally sat 8 days before it actually shipped.  

I'm so annoyed.

On a more pleasant note:  My HV Shipped and so did my SSI.


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> Is J.Monique's Dead Sea Watery?  What is the consistency?  Do you have to stir it?
> 
> I shook two jars this weekend and they were liquidy.


Yes but not too watery, I did have to shake and stir mine also. It still works great though.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Aggie said:


> *Yes but not too watery, I did have to shake and stir mine also. It still works great though.*


@Aggie
Okay.  Thank you.  

I was planning on using it tomorrow and was wondering "why" it sounded so watery when I shook it.


----------



## Aggie

Evening ladies. Just got in from work and already preparing for bed since I have a very early start in the morning plus a longish day ahead as well. I don't want to be too tired.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Aggie

..... Rest Well.


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> 
> ..... Rest Well.


@IDareT'sHair

Thanks hon


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Aggie said:


> Thanks hon


@Aggie
Imma pull this Dead Sea out and see what's up.  I hope it's not a consistency issue.  But it sounded very watery.


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> Imma pull this Dead Sea out and see what's up.  I hope it's not a consistency issue.  But it sounded very watery.


@IDareT'sHair

My very first time using mine, it was a little watery and I mixed it with a spoon really well. The second time, it did not appear as thin probably because air contacted it and it seemed to have gotten thicker, but maybe it just started to dry while exposed to air, therefore thickened up that way.

It is still very wet and moist though and I believe if it gets too thick, I can simply add a little water to loosen it up a bit for easier application to my hair. It applies better when it is a little wet in my opinion.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Aggie
Looked at a Jar.  It looks Goodt.  Will try it tomorrow.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Had a CJ Cart on NC and backed it out.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> *Mini Rant*
> Okay, so I received ship ship from J.Monique on 03-13.  Why did it sit until today before it started moving (Label created).
> 
> That is so wrong.  I can see it sitting on her kitchen table a day or two but it literally sat 8 days before it actually shipped.
> 
> I'm so annoyed.
> 
> On a more pleasant note:  My HV Shipped and so did my SSI.


@IDareT'sHair 
That's what happened with my last order. Got shipping notice, no movement for a week.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> Had a CJ Cart on NC and backed it out.


@IDareT'sHair 
I had several carts myself but backed out as well. Went to the mall to one of my favorite stores and quieted the shopping spirit lol


----------



## rileypak

Good morning!


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> What are you thinking about DC'ing with on Wednesday?


@IDareT'sHair 
I'm using AE


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

rileypak said:


> Good morning!


@rileypak 
Morning sis. How are you feeling these days?


----------



## rileypak

curlyhersheygirl said:


> @rileypak
> Morning sis. How are you feeling these days?


Exhausted thanks to my work hours but other than that I'm okay.

How are you and the family? How'd the basement project go?


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

rileypak said:


> Exhausted thanks to my work hours but other than that I'm okay.
> 
> How are you and the family? How'd the basement project go?


@rileypak 
Glad to hear you're feeling better.

The basement project is ongoing. My oldest son was on spring break last week so he got it started. I sent him with a large box of stuff to give away at school. There's still lots more to go through but my daughter and I are doing it gradually.


----------



## divachyk

Hello Ladies!


----------



## Aggie

Evenin' All. How is everyone doing tonight?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Aggie
Sitting here in the Dead Sea Mud Mask.....

Gurl.....This is literally like playing in the Mud (for real, for real).  

And it's messy as least "I" was messy applying it.  At least I was messy with it.  I'll know better next time.

I wonder if I should wear rub.ber glove.s?  It has a 'severe' tingle too.  

So, for those who don't enjoy or want a deep penetrating 'tingle' they should avoid this product at all cost.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@divachyk 
I hope our "Brother" is still feeling good?


----------



## MileHighDiva

Hello, Ladies!  
How is everyone's hair and bank accounts doing?  I've been spending on skincare and mani/pedi stuff.  

@divachyk 
Happy to hear things are looking up for DH.

@curlyhersheygirl 
You most of been on vacation when I told y'all that the Jakeala pre-poo is trash   I'm sorry you hadctp experience that.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Evening PJ's!

Hope everyone is doing great!

My Hairveda came today and J.Monique and Naturelle Grow and Sle.ek H.air.

As you can see, this entire month for a No/Low Buy was a total "bust".  

I'll do better next month.  That mini set-back got all in my head (no pun intended).

I got a full refund from AveYou (took too long).

I am waiting on SSI and a place called SprAnz I got from @flyygirlll2 for a detangling product.


----------



## MileHighDiva

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> Sitting here in the Dead Sea Mud Mask.....
> 
> Gurl.....This is literally like playing in the Mud (for real, for real).
> 
> And it's messy as least "I" was messy applying it.  At least I was messy with it.  I'll know better next time.
> 
> I wonder if I should wear rub.ber glove.s?  It has a 'severe' tingle too.
> 
> So, for those who don't enjoy or want a deep penetrating 'tingle' they should avoid this product at all cost.


Let us know about the ease of rinse out with this product.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl
I cannot even imagine your son returning to College with all that stuff.  

At least it should get him through this Semester and Summer and Fall...oh yeah and Winter Break.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@flyygirlll2
Have your heard from SprAnz?  I convo'ed them about my order?


----------



## Shay72

Oh so I missed the Curl Junkie sale? I guess it wasn't meant for me. Starting the new routine this week. So only cowashed today. Next hair day is on Sunday.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Bel Nouvo has Free Shipping to support *HBCU's until 01/31.  Code = HOPE*


----------



## flyygirlll2

IDareT'sHair said:


> @flyygirlll2
> Have your heard from SprAnz?  I convo'ed them about my order?


No, I haven't heard anything yet either which is annoying since it's my first time ordering from there too. I also sent an email.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Used Up:
x1 Liter KG (my 1st Liter).  I have x1 Liter b/up and x2 12oz or whatever size replacement bottles.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@flyygirlll2
I know.  Both of our 1st times.  I hope we don't have to file a PP Dispute.  

And I'm glad I didn't get the glass jar.

However, the product itself sounds good.  So far, not a fan of her CS.


----------



## flyygirlll2

IDareT'sHair said:


> @flyygirlll2
> I know.  Both of our 1st times.  I hope we don't have to file a PP Dispute.
> 
> And I'm glad I didn't get the glass jar.
> 
> However, the product itself sounds good.  So far, not a fan of her CS.



Right and I did get the jar too


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72 said:


> *Oh so I missed the Curl Junkie sale? I guess it wasn't meant for me.* Starting the new routine this week. So only cowashed today. Next hair day is on Sunday.


@Shay72
Yeah 21% plus that extra 15% using CM15.  

I backed my Cart out.  I really didn't need what I was going to get.

What's the "New" Routine?  Your Spring/Summer Regi?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

flyygirlll2 said:


> *Right and I did get the jar too*


@flyygirlll2
All these durn empties (I have a bag of 'empties) I just thought I can put it in one of those.

The product itself was 'reasonable' and it sounds decent.  I don't want no mess with her (or him) or whoever it is.

A response would be the decent thing to do tho'. 

Especially for x2 1st time customers.


----------



## rileypak

MileHighDiva said:


> Hello, Ladies!
> How is everyone's hair and bank accounts doing?  I've been spending on skincare and mani/pedi stuff.


I haven't purchased any hair stuff. Skin stuff though?


----------



## flyygirlll2

IDareT'sHair said:


> @flyygirlll2
> All these durn empties (I have a bag of 'empties) I just thought I can put it in one of those.
> 
> The product itself was 'reasonable' and it sounds decent.  I don't want no mess with her (or him) or whoever it is.
> 
> A response would be the decent thing to do tho'.
> 
> Especially for x2 1st time customers.



I don't want any problems but I will be about that PP dispute life if I don't receive a response soon.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@rileypak
That little detangling debacle sent me on a downward spiral.


----------



## flyygirlll2

I've only made 2 hair purchases during this time.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@flyygirlll2
I pulled out KG tonight.  I have been using Hor.se products.


----------



## flyygirlll2

IDareT'sHair said:


> @flyygirlll2
> I pulled out KG tonight.  I have been using Hor.se products.



Lol. I haven't used KG in a while. I've been using QB CTDG and what's left of the Talia Waijeed Bodifying Mist.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Bel Nouvo has all their Body Products on Sale for $9.99.  Plus they have Free Shipping until 03/31.  I am trying their new She.a Butter Bo.dy Creme.  (Code = HOPE)

I hope I like the scent.



@Shay72  I know you likes bo.dy stuff.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@MileHighDiva @Aggie
J.Monique's Dead Sea Mud Mask - 1st impressions:
I was messy upon first application, but it spread nicely and soaked in.  I just put a plastic cap on and didn't apply any heat (this time).  I left it on for over an hour. 

Next time I will try it either under the dryer or with my Heat Cap to see how it feels "baked in" 

It is definitely a product with an intense "tingle" - so like I said, if you do not like this feeling, please avoid this product.  It's intense. It smells Minty, Eucalpytus-y and Tea-Tree-y and all that kinda "stuff"

It took a lot to rinse it out (just like Henna), and I thought it was messy like Henna, so next time I'll use gloves.  

Since it was for me like a Henna Application, I probably would use it, maybe only like once a month.  My hair was fully Detox and Cleansed and it felt good and I had major "Poppage".

So, I am glad that @Aggie kept going on & on about this product, which made me buy multiple 16oz Jars.,,,,

If you love a good "Detoxification" Product and she offers %40 again, I would not sleep on this product.  Definitely worth a try.


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @MileHighDiva @Aggie
> J.Monique's Dead Sea Mud Mask - 1st impressions:
> I was messy upon first application, but it spread nicely and soaked in.  I just put a plastic cap on and didn't apply any heat (this time).  I left it on for over an hour.
> 
> Next time I will try it either under the dryer or with my Heat Cap to see how it feels "baked in"
> 
> It is definitely a product with an intense "tingle" - so like I said, if you do not like this feeling, please avoid this product.  It's intense. It smells Minty, Eucalpytus-y and Tea-Tree-y and all that kinda "stuff"
> 
> It took a lot to rinse it out (just like Henna), and I thought it was messy like Henna, so next time I'll use gloves.
> 
> Since it was for me like a Henna Application, I probably would use it, maybe only like once a month.  My hair was fully Detox and Cleansed and it felt good and I had major "Poppage".
> 
> So, I am glad that @Aggie kept going on & on about this product, which made me buy multiple 16oz Jars.,,,,
> 
> If you love a good "Detoxification" Product and she offers %40 again, I would not sleep on this product.  Definitely worth a try.



@IDareT'sHair 

Nicely said. It is quite messy but I like the feel of it on my hands. Weird, I know . I usually wrap it really good at night and sleep with it in overnight and wash it out the following morning. I get a real good detox with it marinating so long


----------



## Aggie

MileHighDiva said:


> Let us know about the ease of rinse out with this product.


@MileHighDiva 

I can review this part. It rinses out very well and leaves my hair super soft, and defined poppin' curls. My hair is left soft for an entire 2-3 weeks and it makes my moisturizer and styling products work so well afterwards. It really does detox the hair of gunk.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Aggie
It is definitely Effective for Detoxification purposes. 

Lawd I don't think my hair & scalp has been "that clean" for a long time.  WOWZER!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Aggie said:


> My hair is left soft for an entire 2-3 weeks *and it makes my moisturizer and styling products work so well afterwards. It really does detox the hair of gunk.*


@Aggie
Agreed.

After this Treatment, I noticed my UBH and MJ's SSBT performed "differently" (if that makes sense)?

ETA:  I don't think I could 'sleep' in it due to the intense tingle (I'd hafta' take some Ad.vil) and because of the mess.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Aggie
OAN:  I can't wait to try it with Heat (under warm dryer or Heat Cap)

How 'often' are you using it?  I don't think I could use it too often.

OT:  Wonder how it compares to BN Detox Cowash?


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> Agreed.
> 
> After this Treatment, I noticed my UBH and MJ's SSBT performed "differently" (if that makes sense)?
> 
> ETA:  I don't think I could 'sleep' in it due to the intense tingle (I'd hafta' take some Ad.vil) and because of the mess.


@IDareT'sHair

It makes perfect sense to me. I don't want to be without this product and like you, once a month is all I need to use it.

*On another note:*

I had on J. Monique's Rum and Raisin Body Butter yesterday and one of my clients smelled it on me and said I smelled like something to eat. I told her it what it was and right away, she went online and bought a few items including an underarm deodorant.

I haven't tried any of those yet but they are in my wish list to purchase during her next big sale along with some more of her body butters. I already have all her Conditioners and Hair Treatments so I don't need any of those at the moment.

I might pick up another jar of the Dead Sea Mud Wash then too.  I also want to try some of those butters that you ordered. But that Rum raisin one is soooo


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Aggie
You MUST, MUST, MUST get:
Georgia Sunrise
Island Margarita
Mango

*Honorable Mention:  Cranberry, Vanilla, Caramel, Strawberry Champagne (a little floral), White Chocolate are all very nice too.

As Far as Hair Products - I love the Cherry Bark Pre-Poo too!


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> You MUST, MUST, MUST get:
> Georgia Sunrise
> Island Margarita
> Mango
> 
> *Honorable Mention:  Cranberry, Vanilla, Caramel, Strawberry Champagne (a little floral), White Chocolate are all very nice too.
> 
> As Far as Hair Products - I love the Cherry Bark Pre-Poo too!



@IDareT'sHair

I will try those and of course you know, I bought the Cherry Bark Prepoo because of you as well. I haven't used it yet though. I can't wait to try it. I already have the Mango one too.

I was on the site but I didn't see the Vanilla, Strawberry Champagne or the White Chocolate. I'd really like to try those. The Caramel and Island Margarita are already in my wish list. Looks like I have to add the Georgia Sunrise as well


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Aggie
You know there are 3 pages.  Make sure you look at all 3 pages.


----------



## divachyk

IDareT'sHair said:


> @divachyk
> I hope our "Brother" is still feeling good?


Thank you all for the well wishes for my honey. Yes, @IDareT'sHair...he's still feeling good. He watered the lawn today.  His 7 day chemo break ended yesterday so he started back taking his pills today. He's on a 7 on and 7 off regimen. We will see what the next few days bring. I'm hoping the increased activity will help his body fight off the sluggish feelings he normally have. I'm trying to get some meat back on those bones so I've been throwing down in the kitchen and he's been gobbling it up.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

divachyk said:


> I'm trying to get some meat back on those bones so *I've been throwing down in the kitchen and he's been gobbling it up. *


@divachyk 
Get It Girl!
....


----------



## rileypak

Afternoon everyone!

Finally gonna wash my hair tonight after I workout. The pollen has been blowing all over the place today and I need to wash it out.


----------



## Saludable84

rileypak said:


> I haven't purchased any hair stuff. Skin stuff though?


----------



## Shay72

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Shay72
> Yeah 21% plus that extra 15% using CM15.
> 
> I backed my Cart out.  I really didn't need what I was going to get.
> 
> What's the "New" Routine?  Your Spring/Summer Regi?


My new routine is trying not to do too much. So cowash once a week and dc once a week. Wet hair daily.


----------



## rileypak

Saludable84 said:


>


Yep


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72 said:


> *My new routine is trying not to do too much. So cowash once a week and dc once a week. Wet hair daily.*


@Shay72 
Nice!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My SSI Arrived today = x1 16oz Avocado b/up & x1 Sugared Peach b/up.

Finished up x1 CoCasta.  x2 b/ups.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I pulled out my last jar of - Mission:Condition "HempAde" I might as well use it....


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

MileHighDiva said:


> Hello, Ladies!
> How is everyone's hair and bank accounts doing?  I've been spending on skincare and mani/pedi stuff.
> 
> @divachyk
> Happy to hear things are looking up for DH.
> 
> @curlyhersheygirl
> You most of been on vacation when I told y'all that the Jakeala pre-poo is trash   I'm sorry you hadctp experience that.


@MileHighDiva 
I think so. That was a complete fail.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> I cannot even imagine your son returning to College with all that stuff.
> 
> At least it should get him through this Semester and Summer and Fall...oh yeah and Winter Break.


@IDareT'sHair 
That was for him  to share with other college students. He told me the girls in the Caribbean Heritage group took everything lol. I'm glad they were able to use them.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl
Imma be all over Sarenzo tomorrow.  Wanna reup on some Heavy Creme, Pumpkin DC'er and another Quinoa (all back ups).

ETA:  Glad they could use the products!  You have some Goodt stuff over there.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

@MileHighDiva 
I've been very good about sticking to the no buy. However my other weakness has taken over, so the bank account didn't get a holiday LOL


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

@IDareT'sHair 
Didn't know  Cynthia (sprangz) made hair products. I remember way back when she made some sort of hair device/tool to weigh the hair down but didn't realize that she ventured into products as well.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> Imma be all over Sarenzo tomorrow.  Wanna reup on some Heavy Creme, Pumpkin DC'er and another Quinoa (all back ups).
> 
> ETA:  Glad they could use the products!  You have some Goodt stuff over there.


@IDareT'sHair 
Are they having a sale?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *Are they having a sale?*


@curlyhersheygirl
Yep.  On ALL Hair Products starting tomorrow at Noon.


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> You know there are 3 pages.  Make sure you look at all 3 pages.


@IDareT'sHair 

Oh I totally missed that. I'll go see again right now.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *Didn't know  Cynthia (sprangz) made hair products. I remember way back when she made some sort of hair device/tool to weigh the hair down but didn't realize that she ventured into products as well.*


@curlyhersheygirl 
I don't know who made what?  All I know is I haven't received an answer from her @flyygirlll2  ?  

And I'm highly perturbed.


----------



## Aggie

@IDareT'sHair 

Okay girlie, I went in there and added them to my wish list .


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> I pulled out my last jar of - Mission:Condition "HempAde" I might as well use it....




I still have two jars.
I was thinking the other day about using the open one.


----------



## flyygirlll2

@IDareT'sHair Still no word. I will wait until the beginning of next week, if there's still no response then I will file a PP dispute.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

flyygirlll2 said:


> *Still no word. I will wait until the beginning of next week, if there's still no response then I will file a PP dispute.*


@flyygirlll2
I might just go ahead file one.  Unfortunately, that usually gets a response.  BRB.

@rileypak
You are making me wanna put it back.  I also looked at Jar of Joe.  I guess I can use that especially since LG has it again.


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak
> You are making me wanna put it back.  I also looked at Jar of Joe.  I guess I can use that especially since LG has it again.



I need somebody to dupe it.
I'm torn between wanting to use my last JoJ or just sending it to a new home...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@flyygirlll2
I went to file, but it says to wait at least 7 days which will be Saturday.  If I don't see or hear something by then, Imma file.

@rileypak
IKR?  Okay...Imma put it back. (no dupe)

I'll just press on right now with NG's Pomades & Balms.

I started to use CRN's Ajani and put that back too. 

And I don't wanna open my MHC Sophia's either. #pjproblems


----------



## flyygirlll2

@IDareT'sHair You know what..... I decided to just file the dispute. I did notice a message about 4-6 weeks for delivery when I went to file on PP. I don't see that stated on the website. I pretty much said if it's going to take 4-6 weeks then I'd rather cancel the order.


----------



## rileypak

*Used up*
Bobeam Buttercream DC (no backups of this one, but have other types in the stash, will repurchase eventually)


----------



## IDareT'sHair

flyygirlll2 said:


> *You know what..... I decided to just file the dispute. I did notice a message about 4-6 weeks for delivery when I went to file on PP. I don't see that stated on the website. I pretty much said if it's going to take 4-6 weeks then I'd rather cancel the order.*


@flyygirlll2
I did get a response last night and she said it should ship today 03/24.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> *Used up*
> *Bobeam Buttercream DC (no backups of this one, but have other types in the stash, will repurchase eventually)*


@rileypak
Love This! 

Just looked at it last night!


----------



## flyygirlll2

IDareT'sHair said:


> @flyygirlll2
> I did get a response last night and she said it should ship today 03/24.



I received a response today. She said shipping is typically 3 days and that she had a personal matter that took her away from operations for more time than she anticipated. Fair enough.


----------



## Saludable84

rileypak said:


> I need somebody to dupe it.
> I'm torn between wanting to use my last JoJ or just sending it to a new home...



What are the ingredients


----------



## MileHighDiva

Saludable84 said:


> What are the ingredients


I remember peeping Trader Joe's Cold Coffee Concentrate in one of her vids while she was pouring by sight.


----------



## MileHighDiva

rileypak said:


> I need somebody to dupe it.
> I'm torn between wanting to use my last JoJ or just sending it to a new home...


I never tried either one, but isn't the LG Java a dupe?  

I love SD Mocha Bling Butter , but I only use it on my hair, not the my scalp.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

flyygirlll2 said:


> *I received a response today. She said shipping is typically 3 days and that she had a personal matter that took her away from operations for more time than she anticipated. Fair enough.*


@flyygirlll2 @curlyhersheygirl
On the SprAngz site, she had a really informative Video on Knots/Tangles & Finger Detangling. 

I wish I would have seen that sooner. 

Good Info and Tutorial.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Received Ship Notice from:
Bel Nouvo (Bo.dy Bu.tter)


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Saludable84 
Doing an overnight WEN Re-Moist Rx on dry hair.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Did grab a couple Sarenzo Heavy Cremes and a b/up of Quinoa & Bamboo DC'er.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@MileHighDiva 
Absolutely, LG's Java is the perfect dupe for HH's Jar of Joe.


----------



## Aggie

Evening Ladies! 

How is everyone doing?

I have been pretty busy this week at work and have not been posting like I usually do but I'm off tomorrow so I will be spending some time DCing my hair then. I need to go figure out what I will be using. Lemme go check my stash...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Aggie
All that delicious stuff you got over there?  Should be no issue. 

I pulled out: Jakeala's Dope & Sweet Honey Hair Thang (i know you can't stand either)....

I also pulled out APB UCS - so I may end up using this.


----------



## Aggie

@IDareT'sHair 

I figured it out. I will be demi-coloring my hair for sure and using Inahsi Mango Hemp and NG Hibiscus and Honey DC. I've never used any of these so I'm eager to see how my hair will like them


----------



## Saludable84

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Saludable84
> Doing an overnight WEN Re-Moist Rx on dry hair.



Nice!!!!! How does it have your hair feeling? And did you take advantage of Sarenzo


----------



## Saludable84

Finished 
APB UCS and Capuacu Lotion
NG Chamomile and Burdock 

Taking out Lakshmi's Cupboard Amla and Silk.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

IDareT'sHair said:


> *Did grab a couple Sarenzo Heavy Cremes and a b/up of Quinoa & Bamboo DC'er.*


@Saludable84 
Shole DId.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

G.Mornin' Divas!

Enjoy the Weekend!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Saludable84 said:


> *Nice!!!!! How does it have your hair feeling?*


@Saludable84
So far, I do like all the stuff I've tried: Cleansing, ReMoist, Oil - but you know how we PJ's roll, so I cannot see myself using this 'strictly'.

Overall tho' - I like it.  

I'll finish up everything I have, and that will be it.


----------



## flyygirlll2

Morning!

Well, since NC is having their sale and they sent me a 20% coupon for taking a survey, I caved and bought CR Mouisture Milk and Curl Maker


----------



## Aggie

Mernin errybody! Hope your day is going well so far. My fridge is acting up. I believe the cooling element is blown and already called a repairman to come look at it to see if it can be fixed. 

I have my demi- color on right now and will be completing this wash day as fast as I can. I really have to get my fridge fixed and that will be the focus of my concentration today.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Aggie
Hope your Fridge can be fixed. 

I hate when house stuff happens


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My HV Whipped Clouds is "Out For Delivery"

 I ended up getting a b/up from Hattache, because HV is out and not sure when it will be back in stock due to being able to get a particular ingredient.


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> Hope your Fridge can be fixed.
> 
> I hate when house stuff happens


@IDareT'sHair 

I know right? The repairman came and said it's an element. He took it out and went out to find one so hopefully he does and I can have cold water to drink again and hopefully save all my meat .


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Aggie said:


> I know right? The repairman came and said it's an element. He took it out and went out to find one so hopefully he does and I can have cold water to drink again and hopefully save all my meat .


@Aggie
I'm sure he'll be able to find it. 

Whenever something like that happens, I always think about the $ I just waste(d) on 'other' foolishness.


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> I'm sure he'll be able to find it.
> 
> Whenever something like that happens, I always think about the $ I just waste(d) on 'other' foolishness.


@IDareT'sHair 

 Me too. Thankfully I wasn't wasting money on products I don't currently need so I can actually afford to fix it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

CLAWD.....This APB UCS!   

I'm so done with myself for sitting on this so long.

Lawd....don't make me hafta' pull out Pumpkin next!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

One of Ya'll need to come over my House and Slap Me for sitting on this UCS so long. 

Imma hafta' pull a jar of that Pumpkin out nah!

ARGHHHHH  I coulda' been delightfully delighting myself in what ya'll've been delightfully delighting in.

I'm so glad I got that Ayurvedic Mask on a Swap and some of the other things!

I see doing a nice APB Cart hopefully for Easter.


----------



## Saludable84

IDareT'sHair said:


> CLAWD.....This APB UCS!
> 
> I'm so done with myself for sitting on this so long.
> 
> Lawd....don't make me hafta' pull out Pumpkin next!



You should be spanked. 

And you're welcome.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

This has been such a Bad Month for me!  

That mini set-back set me on a downward spiral to H3ll.

I gotta stop.

Hopefully, April will be better.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Saludable84 said:


> *You should be spanked.
> 
> And you're welcome.*


@Saludable84
Grillllll......What is wrong with me??????

One of Ya'll shoulda' forced me to open it and try it. 

And It's "not like" I didn't have any.  I bought those a while ago.

Okay....Here's to UCS....

Lemme go grab one of these Pumpkin one's for next week.


----------



## Saludable84

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Saludable84
> Grillllll......What is wrong with me??????
> 
> One of Ya'll shoulda' forced me to open it and try it.
> 
> And It's "not like" I didn't have any.  I bought those a while ago.
> 
> Okay....Here's to UCS....
> 
> Lemme go grab one of these Pumpkin one's for next week.



What part of "8 jars on back up" did I mess up on? A few of us got the jars up in here. @rileypak and I were just telling another poster that you never ever run out of that stuff. 

Everyone needs that UCS in their lives.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> One of Ya'll need to come over my House and Slap Me for sitting on this UCS so long.
> 
> Imma hafta' pull a jar of that Pumpkin out nah!
> 
> ARGHHHHH  I coulda' been delightfully delighting myself in what ya'll've been delightfully delighting in.
> 
> I'm so glad I got that Ayurvedic Mask on a Swap and some of the other things!
> 
> I see doing a nice APB Cart hopefully for Easter.


@IDareT'sHair 
APB'S DC's are amazing.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Saludable84 @curlyhersheygirl
I'm thinking about what will be eliminated in lieu of APB now. 

I know there are several DC'ers I won't be reupping on.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Saludable84 

I know I have x3 b/up Jars of UCS in my Stash and x2 on the way.  And the one I just opened today.  I was out there diggin' around in my Stash like a Crack-Head.

@curlyhersheygirl  A while back there was a discussion on which was the 'best' the Battle of the UCS and the Pumpkin (many pages back) and I know I commented, but I couldn't go 'all in' like Ya'll, because I hadn't tried neither one, so now at least I'll be in the game.....

I can't beweave it was so split.  If Pumpkin is anything like UCS

I'm tryna' remember the convo on the Ayurvedic Mask now too?

I'm so happeh I got Green Powerhouse, Not Easily Broken, Bamboo & Algae* (I've had this one before). 

I've also had the Smoothing Conditioner too.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Used Up:
x1 NG _Jamaican Me Crazy_ Hair Balm (x1 b/up)


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

@IDareT'sHair
I haven't tried the UCS yet but those others are great. I'll be getting the UCS next time I order. I just have other stuff because I like to mix it up but I could easily use APB DC's exclusively


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl @Saludable84
For me, APB got that Hair Lotion & Hair Pudding (and Cremes) on Lock for Summa'.
Can't wait to grab those.

Looking forward to those.

I haven't tried any of the new scents.  I always stick to the same ones.

I also wanna try the Ginger Root "stuff". (Lotion & Oil)

Yes, I did ask (what's my name?) and there will be a nice E.aster & M-Day Sale.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> I haven't tried the UCS yet but those others are great. I'll be getting the UCS next time I order. *I just have other stuff because I like to mix it up but I could easily use APB DC's exclusively*


@curlyhersheygirl
That's what I am afraid of. 

I won't allow myself to do that tho'.

I could use HV, SSI, HTN, CJ, and maybe one or two others exclusively, but I won't allow myself to go there.

But Gurl...that UCS is thebomb.com.gov.net.biz.edu

One of your "Swap Partners" might be sending you one.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@rileypak
You actually 'preferred' the Pumpkin to the UCS correct?  If so, why?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl 
What did you use today Ms. C?


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> That's what I am afraid of.
> 
> I won't allow myself to do that tho'.
> 
> I could use HV, SSI, HTN, CJ, and maybe one or two others exclusively, but I won't allow myself to go there.
> 
> But Gurl...that UCS is thebomb.com.gov.net.biz.edu
> 
> One of your "Swap Partners" might be sending you one.


@IDareT'sHair 
That's the PJ curse 
What I've decided to do is only have a small # of the DC's I still like. I no longer stock pile those.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *What I've decided to do is only have a small # of the DC's I still like. I no longer stock pile those*.


@curlyhersheygirl
Really very interesting Ms. C.

How did you come up with that decision?


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> What did you use today Ms. C?


@IDareT'sHair 
I used MJ SSB


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> Really very interesting Ms. C.
> 
> How did you come up with that decision?


@IDareT'sHair 
Bella and I started giving DC's scores and those that were 4's we decided we'll keep around but only have like 2 in the stash. This was done during the first reorganization of the stash.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *Bella and I started giving DC's scores and those that were 4's we decided we'll keep around but only have like 2 in the stash. This was done during the first reorganization of the stash.*


@curlyhersheygirl
I didn't know "Project Reorg" started already! 

So did Ya'll finish?????

I wish I coulda' seen that whole venture.


----------



## Saludable84

@IDareT'sHair 
The UCS and Pumpkin are delicious. The UCS is a heavy moisturizer for me so that's why I love it during the cooler and hotter months. It's so great, goes on well, rinsed off well and just leaves my hair like a dream. 

The pumpkin is great too, but I have to wait about a month after a protein treatment to use it. The coconut milk is like light protein for me but it is  the pumpkin will definitely be a go to when the dew points start to go up, up and away. 

Ginger root is my absolute favorite. The Capuacu is good too, but the ginger is  papaya seems to be the same texture. Ginger might be too much for spring too, so luckily the other two will replace it. 

Island kiwi is a new favorite, so I want another 16oz jar of it. I have that, pumpkin and the Moisturizing Conditoner in my cart. I will just wait for Easter to hit paynah since I don't really need them right now. 

Between APB, Bee Mine and Darcy's, my goal at the end of the year is to exclusively just use these lines DCs.


----------



## Saludable84

curlyhersheygirl said:


> @IDareT'sHair
> Bella and I started giving DC's scores and those that were 4's we decided we'll keep around but only have like 2 in the stash. This was done during the first reorganization of the stash.



Is 4 low?


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak
> You actually 'preferred' the Pumpkin to the UCS correct?  If so, why?


Pumpkin has a touch more slip and my hair loves coconut milk


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> *Pumpkin has a touch more slip *and my hair loves coconut milk


@rileypak 
WOW!  Unbeweavable!

I pulled out Pumpkin for next week.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Saludable84
Excellent Reviews! ......

I feel like making another purchase.


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak
> WOW!  Unbeweavable!
> 
> I pulled out Pumpkin for next week.


For me, I can immediately start finger detangling when I apply the pumpkin DC. UCS I have to work it through a little before I can start detangling. It's not bad at all though.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> *For me, I can immediately start finger detangling when I apply the* pumpkin DC. *UCS *I have to work it through a little before I can start detangling. It's not bad at all though.


@rileypak
This was me Today.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> I didn't know "Project Reorg" started already!
> 
> So did Ya'll finish?????
> 
> I wish I coulda' seen that whole venture.


@IDareT'sHair 
No sis you wouldn't lol. We almost fell over when we got everything out.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Saludable84 said:


> Is 4 low?


@Saludable84 
We rate from 1-5, 5 being the highest.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Saludable84 @rileypak
I was already excited about switching over to using APB's Lotions/Puddings/Cremes primarily for Spring/Summa' .   There are a few I'll keep on hand.

Most likely, I'll be phasing a lot of the ones I was using last Spring/Summa' out whatever I have left from last Spring/Summa'.    

Now I hafta' figure out the scents.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *No sis you wouldn't lol. We almost fell over when we got everything out.*


@curlyhersheygirl
You know I already seent it.......


----------



## Saludable84

rileypak said:


> Pumpkin has a touch more slip and my hair loves coconut milk





rileypak said:


> For me, I can immediately start finger detangling when I apply the pumpkin DC. UCS I have to work it through a little before I can start detangling. It's not bad at all though.



@IDareT'sHair the pumpkin does have more slip, I will admit. However, since I like to let DC marinate, I never pay attention to slip. 

I'm terrible when it comes to slip talk.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

@IDareT'sHair 
Those containers were so stuffed the covers don't fit right anymore.  We're trying to complete the project by the end of April


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl @rileypak @Saludable84 
Even though I totally messed up this month, I am still determined to get my Stash down to a controllable amount.

Imma get thangs back on track in a few days. 04-01.  

I will take a small break for E.aster Sales, but as soon as that's over, I hope to be strictly back on until M-Day!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *Those containers were so stuffed the covers don't fit right anymore.  We're trying to complete the project by the end of April*


@curlyhersheygirl
It'll probably take ya'll until BF.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl @Saludable84 @rileypak
I need to be very strategic with E.aster & M-Day purchases. 

They need to make sense.  And not be all 'random'


----------



## Saludable84

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl @Saludable84 @rileypak
> I need to be very strategic with E.aster & M-Day purchases.
> 
> They need to make sense.  And not be all 'random'



Right now, Eas.ter is solely APB for me, which is why I'm not purchasing the box. I have 4-16oz in the cart right now.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Saludable84
That's my plan too on the APB. 

I'll grab the Lotions/Puddings/Cremes M-Day.  It's just that I'm sure a lot of other stuff will be calling my name....


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@divachyk


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Shay72 
Thanks again for suggesting Sarenzo's Quinoa & Bamboo.  I bought a b/up yesterday during their 1 day Hair Sale.

It really did the job.  I'll be using it again and will use APB's UCS to bring back that moisture.


----------



## Aggie

For me, I need some more APB Hair and Body Butta in that delicious Marshmallow Clouds fragrance. That stuff is soooo  My jar is still full but I know I will need more soon.


----------



## Aggie

*By the way, I finished up:*

1 jar of Naturelle Grow Hibiscus and Honey Moisturizing Conditioner. This is not a repurchase item. It was okay but nothing to write home about. 

1 bottle of CRN Curl Maker. I love this but I'm reducing my stash and therefore, not a repurchase item.


----------



## Aggie

Well Muddo! Why Ya'll never told me that QB Burdock Root Butter Cream was super delicious  plus it leaves my hair so soft and smells awesome too. It's indeed a BIG HIT.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My Hattache came today. 

I had ordered some HV Whipped Clouds because it is 'temporarily' OOS on HV's site

Well, when I was out diggin' in my stash, I found a couple b/ups, so hopefully, it will do until HV has it back in stock.


----------



## Saludable84

Aggie said:


> Well Muddo! Why Ya'll never told me that QB Burdock Root Butter Cream was super delicious  plus it leaves my hair so soft and smells awesome too. It's indeed a BIG HIT.





How? How did you miss that? Many have praised it. I know I have. 

It is bomb diggity.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Saludable84

My Thoughts exactly!  Girl, you a mess!  

Me and @Aggie both are lame today.  Me with UCS and her with QB's BRBC


----------



## Saludable84

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Saludable84
> 
> My Thoughts exactly!  Girl, you a mess!
> 
> Me and @Aggie both are lame today.  Me with UCS and her with QB's BRBC



Y'all are killing me today.


----------



## Aggie

Saludable84 said:


> View attachment 392533
> 
> How? How did you miss that? Many have praised it. I know I have.
> 
> It is bomb diggity.





IDareT'sHair said:


> @Saludable84
> 
> My Thoughts exactly!  Girl, you a mess!
> 
> Me and @Aggie both are lame today.  Me with UCS and her with QB's BRBC


True, true. 

Just lame


----------



## Aggie

Well we know that the QB BRBC is a repurchase item for sure. I like it even more than the QB CTDG. I think it's official - I don't care for products that have a chocolate fragrance.

This is the 4th or 5th product that I bought with a chocolate scent, and I couldn't stand any of them. I will finish off my CTDG but I probably won't buy it again because of the scent. I'm very happy to stick with the BRBC and the QB Amla & Olive Heavy Cream .


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Aggie said:


> Well we know that the QB BRBC is a repurchase item for sure. I like it even more than the QB CTDG. I* think it's official - I don't care for products that have a chocolate fragrance.
> 
> This is the 4th or 5th product that I bought with a chocolate scent, and I couldn't stand any of them. *


@Aggie
To me, CTDG smells like Cocoa B.utter more so than Chocolate.

Yep.  I lurves all them QB Products.  Can't wait until she restocks the 16oz CTDG.  Hopefully, she is planning to do that.


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> To me, CTDG smells like Cocoa B.utter more so than Chocolate.
> 
> Yep.  I lurves all them QB Products.  Can't wait until she restocks the 16oz CTDG.  Hopefully, she is planning to do that.


I thought they were one and the same, no?  maybe I'm a bit mixed up.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Aggie said:


> *I thought they were one and the same, no?  maybe I'm a bit mixed up.*


@Aggie
No... It's the same. 

 But to me, it smells like Cocoa Butter than actual Chocolate.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Aggie
I just looked at BRBC & AOHC!  ....  I hear you!


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> No... It's the same.
> 
> But to me, it smells like Cocoa Butter than actual Chocolate.


You're right about the smell @IDareT'sHair


----------



## Saludable84

Aggie said:


> You're right about the smell @IDareT'sHair



@IDareT'sHair it upsets me that all the products don't smell like CTDG.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Saludable84 @Aggie
I like the smell of the others: AOHC, abcdefg, BRBC.  I also like the scent of the Honey one.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Shay72
Shay, tell me again how you are using AV-Gelly?


----------



## Aggie

Saludable84 said:


> @IDareT'sHair it upsets me that all the products don't smell like CTDG.


I really don't care for the smell of the CTDG at all . that cocoa chocolate scent is so  to me. I mean Ugh! Not that it's stink, I just don't like it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Aggie said:


> *I really don't care for the smell of the CTDG at all . that cocoa chocolate scent is so  to me. I mean Ugh! Not that it's stink, I just don't like it*.


@Aggie
I understand.

Girl, you serious about that thang ain't you?  It's gone be a'ite

Okay, what's some of the other Chocolatey-Choc's? = Bekura's Cacao Bark, Purabody Chocolate Smoothie *discontinued*, Tukka Chocolate, I think SD's has a Chocolate?

 Wait...her's might be more on the Mocha-y side?  I like the Mocha's SD's, ST'icals.


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> I understand.
> 
> Girl, you serious about that thang ain't you?  It's gone be a'ite
> 
> Okay, what's some of the other Chocolatey-Choc's? = Bekura's Cacao Bark, Purabody Chocolate Smoothie *discontinued*, Tukka Chocolate, I think SD's has a Chocolate?
> 
> Wait...her's might be more on the Mocha-y side?  I like the Mocha's SD's, ST'icals.



@IDareT'sHair

Yes I do feel very strongly about it. Oh and that Bekura Cocao Bark is also a  for me because of the scent and now I whizzed through Bobeam's Cocoa Cream Condish. The conditioner itself performed really well.

My goodness, that scent really irks me. I bought some chocolate scented fragrance oil and when I opened it and smelled it, I almost passed out so in the trash it goes. There's just no way I can fill my room with that scent. Yuck, just yuck!

The jar of cocoa butter I bought - I had to give that one away. I bought all these because I wanted to be sure it really was the cocoa/chocolate scent and not the product that I hated. It's official - it's definitely the scent. You'd swear I was pregnant, I hate it so much.

ETA:

As far as mocha - not sure since I never bought anything with that in it. I might try something mocha but it will be a small something just in case I can't handle it.


----------



## Shay72

@IDareT'sHair 
I use it as part of my detangling mix: distilled water, oil, aloe vera gelly, and aloe vera juice


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Aggie 
Yassss....that BoBeam DC'er works great.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72 said:


> *I use it as part of my detangling mix: distilled water, oil, aloe vera gelly, and aloe vera juice*


@Shay72
That's what I thought.  I was wondering if you did anything else with it? 

I was reading that "Moisture Drenched Pre-Poo" Thread and some folks were using the Gel/Gelly instead of the Juice.

I may try that Pre-Poo for research purposes.  I have the Juice and the Gelly.


----------



## Saludable84

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Saludable84 @Aggie
> I like the smell of the others: AOHC, abcdefg, BRBC.  I also like the scent of the Honey one.



I love them too, but I love the smell of chocolate and cocoa butter.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@flyygirlll2

Are you going to get some CRN Ajani?

I think you should!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Saludable84 said:


> *I love them too, but I love the smell of chocolate and cocoa butter.*


@Saludable84
I did not care for the QB Moringa one at all. 

Now that one got on my last nerve. 

I think it was the lavender?


----------



## Saludable84

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Saludable84
> I did not care for the QB Moringa one at all.
> 
> Now that one got on my last nerve.
> 
> I think it was the lavender?



Morniga was  that smell was terrible. I don't want to remember the smell.


----------



## flyygirlll2

IDareT'sHair said:


> @flyygirlll2
> 
> Are you going to get some CRN Ajani?
> 
> I think you should!


 

It's unfortunately OOS on NC. I should have grabbed it yesterday while it was still in stock.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

flyygirlll2 said:


> *It's unfortunately OOS on NC. I should have grabbed it yesterday while it was still in stock.*


@flyygirlll2
I tried to get a b/up from AveYou a while back and it was back-ordered and never shipped so I requested a Refund.

You can get it from Tar/get on-line or Wal.mart on-line (both have it in-stock). 

And both have Free Shipping over a certain amount if you have other stuff to get.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Saludable84 said:


> *Morniga was  that smell was terrible. I don't want to remember the smell.*


@Saludable84
I loved the 'performance' of the product, but hated the scent.  It made me nauseous.  

Just like SD's Avocado.  There was just something about that scent that made me want to heave.


----------



## Saludable84

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Saludable84
> I loved the 'performance' of the product, but hated the scent.  It made me nauseous.
> 
> Just like SD's Avocado.  There was just something about that scent that made me want to heave.


Moringa worked really well but the smell was overwhelming. 

The avocado wasn't terrible but the smell did annoy me because I couldn't place it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Saludable84 said:


> Moringa worked really well but the smell was overwhelming.
> 
> *The avocado wasn't terrible but the smell did annoy me because I couldn't place it*.


@Saludable84
This one got on my nerves. 

And @Aggie just mentioned BoBeam. 

I love all BoBeam's DC'ers but the Coco-Mango one made me feel ill.


----------



## Saludable84

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Saludable84
> This one got on my nerves.
> 
> And @Aggie just mentioned BoBeam.
> 
> I love all BoBeam's DC'ers but the Coco-Mango one made me feel ill.



I have yet to try BoBeam. Idk why. I guess I'm just trying to stop with the 8oz jars. 

I tried the Lakshmi's Cupboard today and my review will be bittersweet.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Saludable84 said:


> *I tried the Lakshmi's Cupboard today and my review will be bittersweet.*



@Saludable84
I know you are tryna' stop w/the 8oz Jars, but BoBeam is excellent!  

I wanna hear about Lakshmi's.  It gets good reviews. #curious


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Waiting on:
APB
HV
SprAnzg
Sarenzo
Bel Nouvo


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@flyygirlll2
Did you get ship info from SprAng?


----------



## flyygirlll2

IDareT'sHair said:


> @flyygirlll2
> Did you get ship info from SprAng?



No not yet. She messaged me late yesterday saying she will be shipping soon. Did you receive a shipping notification?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

flyygirlll2 said:


> *No not yet. She messaged me late yesterday saying she will be shipping soon. Did you receive a shipping notification?*


@flyygirlll2
Yes.  I got Tracking Info (yesterday), I think?


----------



## bajandoc86

I just finished taking down my cornrows and I'm pissed y'all. I KNEW I shouldn't have allowed that other girl at the salon to cornrow my hair post my last blowdry. She was legit struggling with my mane and I had to stop her several times to comb my hair myself. I really wanted it cornrowed and when I got to the salon my usual girl was busy with someone else and I didnt have time to come back another day. Now I have thin ends and short pieces of hair sticking up all over the place. UGH!

I am legit done done done with salons (except Reniece of course). I can't cornrow my own hair in the braiding patterns I like to wear under my wigs (it's too much for me), so I need to come up with an alternative.

I am just so upset.


----------



## Saludable84

Morning Ladies!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Saludable84 
Hey Lady! 

Peeped your review of Lakshima's.

I have a couple things "Out For Delivery" not sure what it is tho'.


----------



## Saludable84

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Saludable84
> Hey Lady!
> 
> Peeped your review of Lakshima's.
> 
> I have a couple things "Out For Delivery" not sure what it is tho'.



I won't lie, my hair feels nice. 

Whatchu waiting on?

I think I want to try some hairveda again


----------



## MileHighDiva

bajandoc86 said:


> I just finished taking down my cornrows and I'm pissed y'all. I KNEW I shouldn't have allowed that other girl at the salon to cornrow my hair post my last blowdry. She was legit struggling with my mane and I had to stop her several times to comb my hair myself. I really wanted it cornrowed and when I got to the salon my usual girl was busy with someone else and I didnt have time to come back another day. Now I have thin ends and short pieces of hair sticking up all over the place. UGH!
> 
> I am legit done done done with salons (except Reniece of course). I can't cornrow my own hair in the braiding patterns I like to wear under my wigs (it's too much for me), so I need to come up with an alternative.
> 
> I am just so upset.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My:
Bel Nouvo (Sa.fflower B.o.dy B.utter came today - not much of a scent, but felt nice upon application)

Sarenzo (x2 Heavy Cremes b/ups - x1 Quinoa & Bamboo b/up)

ETA: Oh, yeah @flyygirlll2 My SprAnzg came.  I like the Pouch.  Cuts down on shipping costs.  I need to find an empty to put it into.

I see it has a shelf life of 4 months. *Best kept refrigerated*


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Saludable84 said:


> *I won't lie, my hair feels nice.*


@Saludable84
I've looked at that line Several times.  There is something about it that won't let me hit PayNah.

Not sure what it is?  Maybe the site looked messy or something.

I need to look at it again?  Maybe I just saw a bunch of powders & stuff.

I can't remember why I haven't been overly interested in this line?

But then when someone mentions it, my interest is piqued, but not enough to make me wanna purchase.

If that makes sense??


----------



## Saludable84

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Saludable84
> I've looked at that line Several times.  There is something about it that won't let me hit PayNah.
> 
> Not sure what it is?  Maybe the site looked messy or something.
> 
> I need to look at it again?  Maybe I just saw a bunch of powders & stuff.
> 
> I can't remember why I haven't been overly interested in this line?
> 
> But then when someone mentions it, my interest is piqued, but not enough to make me wanna purchase.
> 
> If that makes sense??



It makes total sense; I felt the same way. I tried it and now I can say I'm over it. 

I'll be honest, I actually like my results the day after. However, it's not worth the price tag for castor oil, Ayurvedic herbs, silk and emulsifiers. It's just not.


----------



## flyygirlll2

@IDareT'sHair Good to know about it needing to be refrigerated. She shipped mine today.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

flyygirlll2 said:


> *Good to know about it needing to be refrigerated. She shipped mine today.*



@flyygirlll2
I was going to use it as a R/O detangler.  I thought I saw that on the site. 

On the packaging, it said you could use it as a Styler?


----------



## flyygirlll2

IDareT'sHair said:


> @flyygirlll2
> I was going to use it as a R/O detangler.  I thought I saw that on the site.
> 
> On the packaging, it said you could use it as a Styler?



Yeah, I saw on the site that it can be used as a leave in/styler. A rinse out sounds good. I mainly want to use it to detangle but if it works well as a rinse out, that's even better


----------



## IDareT'sHair

flyygirlll2 said:


> Yeah, I saw on the site that it can be used as a leave in/styler. A rinse out sounds good. *I mainly want to use it to detangle* but if it works well as a rinse out, that's even better


@flyygirlll2
Those are my plans.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@flyygirlll2
So, I transferred SprAngz into a Pointy-tipped bottle.

I thought in the Fridge it would solidify, but nah....I could easily transfer it into a Pointy-Tip.

Anyway, I wanted to tell you it Stanks!...

It smells like Vine/gar & Salt Po.tato Chip.s OR....Pickle Juice? 

It will definitely be getting rinsed out.


----------



## Aggie

Evening ladies. 

I finally threw out the 2 jars of 22nd Century Deep Conditioners I had sitting in  my fridge - one used and the other not even touched.  They are literally just shea butter with some other stuff in them. 

*Also used up:*

1 jar of Bobeam Cocoa cream Condish for my cowash this morning.

1 bottle CRN Curl Maker - it is finally finished

1 35oz jar of Wetline Xtreme Gel is also finished


----------



## Aggie

For cowashing tomorrow and the rest of the week, I just pulled out Bobeam Coconut Cream Condish and Bobeam CocoVanilla Mango Condish.


----------



## flyygirlll2

IDareT'sHair said:


> @flyygirlll2
> So, I transferred SprAngz into a Pointy-tipped bottle.
> 
> I thought in the Fridge it would solidify, but nah....I could easily transfer it into a Pointy-Tip.
> 
> *Anyway, I wanted to tell you it Stanks!...
> 
> It smells like Vine/gar & Salt Po.tato Chip.s OR....Pickle Juice?*
> 
> It will definitely be getting rinsed out.



Ughhhh... no  hate stuff that stink going on my hair. Watch it will work great too


----------



## IDareT'sHair

flyygirlll2 said:


> *Ughhhh... no  hate stuff that stink going on my hair. Watch it will work great too*


@flyygirlll2
Yep.  It stanks Sis.

I'm glad it's not pricey or I would be super ticked.....

I thought the exact same thang..... "now watch it really work great"


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Aggie
Why are you Cowashing with your BoBeam? 

I love it too much to blow through it cowashing.


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> Why are you Cowashing with your BoBeam?
> 
> I love it too much to blow through it cowashing.



@IDareT'sHair 

Well it's the best thing in my stash that allow easy detangling while cowashing. I like how soft it feels too and it's not too heavy so I think it's fine. 

I put it in, leave it in while I shower and at the end of my shower, I wash it out. I'm saving the Butter Cream one for deep conditioning though.


----------



## Shay72

@IDareT'sHair
I only use the aloe vera gelly for detangling. I don't even use it on my edges anymore. That drenched pre poo would be too much for my hair. My moisture is on point. Matter of fact another reason I stopped daily cowashing is over moisturization. I need to strengthen these fine strands. That's why I don't think that low porosity vs high porosity can be either or because my hair holds onto its moisture yet I'm low porosity. I will say it is hard to wet and when it is wet it takes hours to dry. It is also why my hair probably truly was only texlaxed despite all the craziness I did. Additionally some products just sit on hair. So my hair is mostly low po.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Shay72
Nice Informative Post.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Hey PJ's!

Enjoy your Day!


----------



## rileypak

Morning everyone!!

I'm pondering what to use this wash day. Plan to continue my onesie use up...
Maybe I'll pop open a Soultanicals DC. I want to use the Strand Repair but apparently it's no longer available to purchase so I'll be mad if I like it


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> *I want to use the Strand Repair but apparently it's no longer available to purchase so I'll be mad if I like it *


@rileypak 
Are you freakin' kidding?  What happened?? This was one of the Best!

@curlyhersheygirl - Did you know this???


----------



## rileypak

@IDareT'sHair
@curlyhersheygirl

I wish I was kidding. I went to the site and didn't see it on the Conditioner page. 

Went to my account and saw the following note on that order that I bought my Strand Repair in:
"Unfortunately this product is no longer for sale so it cannot be reordered."


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> *Went to my account and saw the following note on that order that I bought my Strand Repair in:*
> *"Unfortunately this product is no longer for sale so it cannot be reordered."*


@rileypak
What the What?  WOW....Really Ayo????


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@rileypak
Um...so...did we know there was a "Sprang Sale" tomorrow?


----------



## Aggie

Evenin' Ladies!

Finally got home from work and now pondering what I will be washing my hair with tomorrow morning. 

I'm getting my hair trimmed a little and will be washing, detangling and blowing out my tresses before I sit in the stylist chair. 

Those stylists can't seem to be patient with detangling so I'm doing my own before I go. This should shorten the time I'm in the chair as well hopefully. 

I know for sure I will be detangling with chicoro's drench prepoo. It really works for desperate time like this. I already know I will have an issue detangling it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Aggie 
Do you use Coconut Oil in your mixture?


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> Do you use Coconut Oil in your mixture?


Yes actually, I do @IDareT'sHair. I make exactly as she stated in her recipe.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Aggie said:


> *Yes actually, I do. I make exactly as she stated in her recipe.*


@Aggie 
Lemme go check it 0ut.


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> Lemme go check it 0ut.


Kk

I am so tired and need to get to bed so I'ma split and head to my bed now. Talk with you all tomorrow.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Saludable84
Are you getting anythang from ST'icals Sprang Sale?


----------



## Saludable84

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Saludable84
> Are you getting anythang from ST'icals Sprang Sale?


Nope


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

@IDareT'sHair 
Did you get to order anything from ST? I was on by 12;15 and strand repair was OOS


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl
x3 Strand Repair *Limited Edition*  

I was on right at 12:00 midnight


----------



## rileypak

curlyhersheygirl said:


> @IDareT'sHair
> Did you get to order anything from ST? I was on by 12;15 and strand repair was OOS





IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> x3 Strand Repair *Limited Edition*
> I was on right at 12:00 midnight



Same here. Right at midnight. 

I really dislike when vendors do that. If you know it's popular, why do that???!?!?!!!?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@rileypak
Truthfully....*cough cough* 
I started making Carts about 11:15 on-ward

Aren't you VIP?  What extras did you get being VIP?


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

@IDareT'sHair  & @rileypak 
Glad y'all was able to get some. 

I'm still mad she made it limited edition


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *I'm still mad she made it limited edition*


@curlyhersheygirl @rileypak
So am I. .............

This was one of her "better" products.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl @rileypak

My Favs from her (in no particular order):
Curl Conditioning Creme
Molasses DC'er
Strand Repair
Afrotastic
Curl Play (Cowash)


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl @rileypak
> 
> My Favs from her (in no particular order):
> Curl Conditioning Creme
> Molasses DC'er
> Strand Repair
> Afrotastic
> Curl Play (Cowash)


@IDareT'sHair 
The afrotastic and the strand repair made our little list over here. Bella was annoyed when I told her what happened this morning. We took that pumpkin clay off the list entirely due to inconsistencies and we still have the molasses and agave to try. Now I'll have to see what I'll replace strand repair with on our list and make sure we have backups of whatever we decide.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl
What DC'er are you using today?  

How's Da' Project going?


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> What DC'er are you using today?
> 
> How's Da' Project going?


@IDareT'sHair 
I'll be using NG's indian clay.
The project is actually going well. DH helped this weekend and he dropped off two large boxes to a women's shelter in the city.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *The afrotastic and the strand repair made our little list over here. Bella was annoyed when I told her what happened this morning*. *We took that pumpkin clay off the list entirely due to inconsistencies and we still have the molasses* and agave to try. Now I'll have to see what I'll replace strand repair with on our list and make sure we have backups of whatever we decide.


@curlyhersheygirl
*Cackles at Bella* 

Lawd....I need her Skillz over here.

I couldn't fool with that Pumpkin and the floral undertone irked me.  

It was a good product though.

The Molasses Reconstruct is thebomb.com.gov.biz.net.edu


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> *Cackles at Bella*
> 
> Lawd....I need her Skillz over here.
> 
> I couldn't fool with that Pumpkin and the floral undertone irked me.
> 
> It was a good product though.
> 
> The Molasses Reconstruct is thebomb.com.gov.biz.net.edu


@IDareT'sHair 
She's a trip LOL.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> I'll be using NG's indian clay.
> The project is actually going well. *DH helped this weekend *and he dropped off two large boxes to a women's shelter in the city.


@curlyhersheygirl
  
No He Didn't!

Gurl...I woulda' been scurrrrrrrrdt. 

I would not wanted him to see/know that durty, durty secret.

Did you get NG's Bamboo & Silk?  I can't wait to try that one and Indian Clay.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *She's a trip LOL.*


@curlyhersheygirl
I can see her being "annoyed" Shoooot....we were annoyed.

She's such a PJ!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl @rileypak 
I'm getting really excited for APB's Sale. 

I am so late to the APB Party & Scents!  I feel so not up to speed on APB.

And also HV's 10 year Anniversary Sale.  I'm so proud of them.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> 
> No He Didn't!
> 
> Gurl...I woulda' been scurrrrrrrrdt.
> 
> I would not wanted him to see/know that durty, durty secret.
> 
> Did you get NG's Bamboo & Silk?  I can't wait to try that one and Indian Clay.


@IDareT'sHair 
LOL He knows how I do. He said he really wants me to just get it organized.

I haven't gotten to the container that has the rest of my NG stash yet so I'm not sure if I have that one


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl @rileypak
> I'm getting really excited for APB's Sale.
> 
> I am so late to the APB Party & Scents!  I feel so not up to speed on APB.
> 
> And also HV's 10 year Anniversary Sale.  I'm so proud of them.


@IDareT'sHair 
Yeah me too. 
I won't be going crazy but there's a few things I need to re-up on from both places.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl
I have a nice, small, collection of APB thanks to what I had and a recent 'swap' - it got me all the way together.

From APB - I basically want Puddings & Hair Lotion.  Those did me right last Spring/Summa'


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *LOL He knows how I do. He said he really wants me to just get it organized.*
> 
> *I haven't gotten to the container that has the rest of my NG stash yet so I'm not sure if I have that one *


@curlyhersheygirl
Girl...I cannot even imagine.....

I wonder what's all in that Po' Container???


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> Girl...I cannot even imagine.....
> 
> I wonder what's all in that Po' Container???


@IDareT'sHair 
Me too lol. The last 2 containers had SM, CR and MD. I hadn't realized I had so many items from those brands. So now I just have like 4 items from each in the stash.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl 
I wanted TMN's Henna & Olive and Green Tea DC'er.  

I remember when everybody bought the Green Tea DC'er.  I thought I had it too, but forgot I backed it out of my cart.

I got the Henna & Olive, after I bought it I see Orange Peel) high up on the ingredients. 

I've contacted her to ask her to skip the Orange Peel, but unfortunately she rarely responds to convo's.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> I wanted TMN's Henna & Olive and Green Tea DC'er.
> 
> I remember when everybody bought the Green Tea DC'er.  I thought I had it too, but forgot I backed it out of my cart.
> 
> I got the Henna & Olive, after I bought it I see Orange Peel) high up on the ingredients.
> 
> I've contacted her to ask her to skip the Orange Peel, but unfortunately she rarely responds to convo's.


@IDareT'sHair 
Oh no sis. I hope she responds


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl
I added it to "Notes to Seller" I said if it couldn't be skipped, I needed a refund.

ETA: I can't take a chance with that.Period.


----------



## Aggie

Good Morning Ladies. Hope you all are having a great hair day!


----------



## Aggie

This morning, I got the 5 lb tub of Keracare Humecto because it was actually in stock - finally! This product sells so fast, it's off the shelf in a New York minute once stylists here know it's in stock. I had to go get mine before they take all. By Monday, there will be none left and the store is closed on Saturdays and Sundays so I wasn't taking any chances.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Hey Ladies! 

Good Evening Divas!

I'm sitting here with this Er..Um...Pickle Juice aka SprAngz on my head on dry hair getting ready to detangle.  @flyygirlll2  It is very slippy.

A CRN Ajani Balm came today from AY (even though I received a refund for that item due to slow shipping)


----------



## Saludable84

Evening! 

I want to wash my hair. But I also want chips. 

I'm also patiently waiting for APB eas.ter sale. My entire closet about to be blue.


----------



## flyygirlll2

@IDareT'sHair Glad to know that it has good slip. I should be receiving it tomorrow. I want to wash my hair Friday, so I'll most likely use it beforehand. 

I received my NC orders yesterday.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@flyygirlll2
I applied SprAngz and put a plastic cap on for 30-45 minutes (next time I'll leave it on longer).

It's inexpensive.  I got the 8oz and it was $8.50 including shipping. 

But truthfully, my Horse stuff works just as well if not better and also ST'icals KG and a couple items I already have in my Arsenal. 

It's a Sista' so Glad to support, but I probably won't repurchase?  

I'll see what you think.


----------



## flyygirlll2

@IDareT'sHair Hmmmm...  Yeah I'll try it and see how it goes. If anything; like you said at least 
It's inexpensive and it's from a sista.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

flyygirlll2 said:


> *Hmmmm...  Yeah I'll try it and see how it goes. If anything; like you said at least
> It's inexpensive and it's from a sista.*


@flyygirlll2
It didn't do 'anything' that Cowboy Magic or Knot Glide or some other detanglers couldn't/didn't do.

Plus, at least those smell 'decent'. 

When I use it again on Saturday, I'll leave it in longer and see what that does.

Cowboy Magic and/or EQyss has been doing it for me and have helped greatly, so stubborn knots & tangles haven't been an issue lately.

I hated to resort to those types of products *cough*but I couldn't chance having another detangling nightmare either.

And so far, those have done the trick!


----------



## flyygirlll2

@IDareT'sHair The Cowboy Magic and EQyss are on my wish list to try.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

flyygirlll2 said:


> *The Cowboy Magic and EQyss are on my wish list to try.*


@flyygirlll2
Girl..It's so unfortunate...... 

But I had to find a workable "solution" after that incident until I know how to deal with my hair better or I was looking at Texlaxing and that's something I do not/did not want to do! 

Honestly, was at my wits end.


----------



## flyygirlll2

IDareT'sHair said:


> @flyygirlll2
> Girl..It's so unfortunate......
> 
> But I had to find a workable "solution" after that incident until I know how to deal with my hair better or I was looking at Texlaxing and that's something I do not/did not want to do!
> 
> Honestly, was at my wits end.



Trust, I know the feeling all to well. I'm glad that those products have been working for you.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Used Up:
x1 Curl Junkie Argan & Olive Conditioner (x1 b/up)
x1 4oz Bekura Java Bean (no b/ups - got it on a 'swap') Will not purchase.  It reminds me too much of the one by Jakeala.  Glad I got to try it.


----------



## BrownBetty

Hey ladies!

I used up:
APB blueberry leave in
AK lemongrass leave in

I can't wait for the APB sale.  I will focus on leave ins, cowash, and body products.


----------



## Aggie

Evening Divas!

I spent $37 and some change on my tub of Keracare Humecto today. So far that was all I spent for the month of March on hair related products and I used up at least 6 or 7 items from my stash in that time and I still feel like I have far too much stuff. Not even a tiny dent 

I'll be low/no buying again in April to bring it down further except maybe for Easter. If there are some great sales around that time, I may get a few things.

I know for sure I could use some J. Monique's Body Butters, especially that Rum and Raisin one. I mean that stuff is rich, thick, and smells delicious . Oh yeah and maybe some APB Hair and Body Butta too. I  that one also especially in the marshmallow clouds fragrance.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Been reading through that Heavy Sealing Thread.  Will be watching that one, because I've been doing that, the past couple wash days.

Thankful for whoever bumped it.  It was right on time.  Lemme pull my Oyin Sweet Berries out.  

I have 1/2 opened jar of the Sweet Berries to finish up as well as x2 unopened BSP and another unopened Sweet Berries.

I love the Hair Dew/BSP Combo-Action.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@rileypak
Put my HempAde back up for the Upteenth time....

Pulled out Oyin's Sugar Berries.  Will use up the opened jar up.


----------



## gorgeoushair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> @IDareT'sHair  & @rileypak
> Glad y'all was able to get some.
> 
> I'm still mad she made it limited edition



She is going to restock some things tomorrow.


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> Been reading through that Heavy Sealing Thread.  Will be watching that one, because I've been doing that, the past couple wash days.
> 
> Thankful for whoever bumped it.  It was right on time.  Lemme pull my Oyin Sweet Berries out.
> 
> I have 1/2 opened jar of the Sweet Berries to finish up as well as x2 unopened BSP and another unopened Sweet Berries.
> 
> I love the Hair Dew/BSP Combo-Action.


@IDareT'sHair

 I saw someone bumped that thread and it reminded me that my hair likes heavy sealing too, so I'll be joining you in this effort. I have some butters from newdirectionsaromatics.com that I want to whip and mix in some essential oils and maybe a little hair moisturizer so it can spread easily.

I want to use them as my sealant but I also have to use my SSI Seyani and Kiwi Butter as well . that I really should start using soon.


----------



## rileypak

*Used up*
Naturelle Grow Ginger Peach Leave In Conditioner (no backups, need to ask her to restock this one because I like it)
MyHoneyChild Sophia's Hair Grease (x1 backup, forever repurchase )


----------



## BrownBetty

rileypak said:


> *Used up*
> Naturelle Grow Ginger Peach Leave In Conditioner (no backups, need to ask her to restock this one because I like it)
> *MyHoneyChild Sophia's Hair Grease (x1 backup, forever repurchase* )



Is this similar to the type 4 creme?  I am running low and was thinking about trying this in the summer.


----------



## rileypak

BrownBetty said:


> Is this similar to the type 4 creme?  I am running low and was thinking about trying this in the summer.


No it's a different texture. 
The Sophia's is a grease. I find the Sophia's to be a little heavier than the Type 4. Sophia's does leave hair a little shinier and more defined to me.


----------



## BrownBetty

rileypak said:


> No it's a different texture.
> The Sophia's is a grease. I find the Sophia's to be a little heavier than the Type 4. Sophia's does leave hair a little shinier and more defined to me.



Thanks!!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Aggie
Great!  

Let's get to sealin' Sister!

I have 'plenty' of 'stuff' to do this with.  Glad to have some Company.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@rileypak 
I loved NG's Ginger Peach as well.  I'm sure she'll bring it back or do a Custom for you.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@flyygirlll2
Did your SprAngz ever arrive?


----------



## flyygirlll2

IDareT'sHair said:


> @flyygirlll2
> Did your SprAngz ever arrive?


Yes it did. I used some of it on one section of my hair earlier today to detangle.  You're right  about that vinegar scent though .  I think it's ok and has descent slip, but I ended up having to grab CTDG to further detangle due to my hair being matted at the roots coupled with knots .

I'm not sure about repurchasing this.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

flyygirlll2 said:


> *Yes it did. I used some of it on one section of my hair earlier today to detangle.  You're right  about that vinegar scent though .  I think it's ok and has descent slip, but I ended up having to grab CTDG to further detangle due to my hair being matted at the roots coupled with knots .
> 
> I'm not sure about repurchasing this.*


@flyygirlll2
Agreed!

And I ended up pulling out the Horse Products to further detangle.

At least we gave the Sista' a Purchase.

I'm saving my 8oz CTDG.


----------



## flyygirlll2

@IDareT'sHair  I only have one 8 oz left of the CTDG and I'm mad that the 16 oz remains OOS on QB's website. Hopefully she'll have an Easter sale.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

flyygirlll2 said:


> *And I'm mad that the 16 oz remains OOS on QB's website. Hopefully she'll have an Easter sale.*


@flyygirlll2
I'm furious about this too!  I check back periodically.

I have several BRBC and abcdefg


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@flyygirlll2
Oh, did you transfer it into the Glass Jar or did you end up putting it in something else or leaving it in the packaging?

I transferred mine into an Old KerVada Bottle.


----------



## flyygirlll2

IDareT'sHair said:


> @flyygirlll2
> I'm furious about this too!  I check back periodically.
> 
> I have several BRBC and abcdefg



Yeah I checked too. I finished the 16 oz recently. It did last me for a while but with the way this hair is set up, I need a bigger jar . I re-upped on the BRBC and the AOHC during BF so I'm good with those. Haven't used the whole alphabet butter in a minute though.


----------



## flyygirlll2

IDareT'sHair said:


> @flyygirlll2
> Oh, did you transfer it into the Glass Jar or did you end up putting it in something else or leaving it in the packaging?
> 
> I transferred mine into an Old KerVada Bottle.



I transferred it into the jar and put the rest in the fridge. Speaking of fridge, DH wants to give away the mini fridge


----------



## IDareT'sHair

flyygirlll2 said:


> *Yeah I checked too. I finished the 16 oz recently. It did last me for a while but with the way this hair is set up, I need a bigger jar . I re-upped on the BRBC and the AOHC during BF so I'm good with those. Haven't used the whole alphabet butter in a minute though*.


@flyygirlll2
I had a 16oz and blew skrait through it and then I got another 16oz on a Swap and used that up rather 'quickly' and now I'm down to an 8oz because the 16oz has been staying OOS.

I bought all of them too so I'd have a back up, but I should have putting that extra money towards multiple jars of CTDG.   That would have been a much better decision.

Next time I'll do just that, because I rarely bother to use the others.  I'm almost finished up with a jar of AOHC and I put a small dent in the "whole entire" alphabet butta'

I'd be straight with buying x2 or x3 16oz Jars of CTDG and skipping the others.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

flyygirlll2 said:


> I transferred it into the jar and put the rest in the fridge. *Speaking of fridge, DH wants to give away the mini fridge*


@flyygirlll2
Noooooooooooooooo 

He can't do that!  That's critical to the entire operation.


----------



## flyygirlll2

@IDareT'sHair I regret not getting more of the CTDG. I've used close to half of the 8 oz already . I didn't realize how much I would rely on it to detangle. I've barely made a dent in the other products.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

flyygirlll2 said:


> I regret not getting more of the CTDG. I've used close to half of the 8 oz already .* I didn't realize how much I would rely on it to detangle. *I've barely made a dent in the other products.


@flyygirlll2
From now on, I'll continue to get CTDG on the regula' and buy the other x3 only on occasion.  They're all nice but not "necessary"


----------



## flyygirlll2

IDareT'sHair said:


> @flyygirlll2
> Noooooooooooooooo
> 
> He can't do that!  That's critical to the entire operation.



Exactly lol. He was asking me if I knew anyone who needs the fridge. I just said " Yeah, you're looking right at her."  Smh.

He wants to challenge me to really scale back on buying products lol.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

flyygirlll2 said:


> Exactly lol. *He was asking me if I knew anyone who needs the fridge. I just said " Yeah, you're looking right at her."  Smh.*


@flyygirlll2
For Real.....

What He Thought?


----------



## flyygirlll2

IDareT'sHair said:


> @flyygirlll2
> For Real.....
> 
> What He Thought?



He tried it


----------



## IDareT'sHair

flyygirlll2 said:


> *He tried it*


@flyygirlll2
Like I said - that's "critical" to the entire operation. 

The thought of stuff going bad gives me the _willy's_ when I think of that money.


----------



## flyygirlll2

@IDareT'sHair True. I don't have as much products in the fridge like I used to.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@flyygirlll2 
That's good.


----------



## rileypak

flyygirlll2 said:


> Speaking of fridge, DH wants to give away the mini fridge



Noooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!!!!

He can't do that!!!

ETA: I see the crisis was averted


----------



## flyygirlll2

@rileypak It is for now


----------



## Aggie

Hola Chicas!

I am catching the flu so i know hair washing tomorrow is definitely out. I'm about to get drugged before heading to bed and wrapping up real good to sweat this out. 

Good news though. A friend of mine gave me 2 jars of Bekura Tonga Mousse and a 3/4 full bottle of Bekura Honey Latte. She said she didn't like the smell of them. I said I do so I'll gladly take them off your hands and now they are in my stash. I'm thinking of putting a nice package together for her over the weekend.


----------



## Saludable84

flyygirlll2 said:


> Exactly lol. He was asking me if I knew anyone who needs the fridge. I just said " Yeah, you're looking right at her."  Smh.



Husbands just can't quit while they're ahead. They will always lose.

I hail your comeback. Super Flyy!


----------



## flyygirlll2

@Saludable84 For real LOL. I had to get him all the way together in that moment.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@flyygirlll2 


@Aggie
That's great that you got Bekura Tonga.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@rileypak @flyygirlll2 @Saludable84
I see folks jumped on Sarenzo's Ho.me Fr.agrance Oil Sale.  

I'm good on those.  I have a lot of T.arts.


----------



## Saludable84

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak @flyygirlll2 @Saludable84
> I see folks jumped on Sarenzo's Ho.me Fr.agrance Oil Sale.
> 
> I'm good on those.  I have a lot of T.arts.


Yes. Caught on. 

I want to get more but I have away some and still have a ton. I'm so good. 

Now those creamy oils


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak @flyygirlll2 @Saludable84
> I see folks jumped on Sarenzo's Ho.me Fr.agrance Oil Sale.
> 
> I'm good on those.  I have a lot of T.arts.



I couldn't resist getting some non-fruity/sweet/bakery based tarts. 
Plus they added a ton of laundry scents too


----------



## flyygirlll2

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak @flyygirlll2 @Saludable84
> I see folks jumped on Sarenzo's Ho.me Fr.agrance Oil Sale.
> 
> I'm good on those.  I have a lot of T.arts.



I didn't get anything from the sale, but while going through my stash I did find some rum raisin tarts. That's pj life for you. Didn't realize I had it lol.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Saludable84 said:


> *Now those creamy oils *


@Saludable84 
These aren't on Sale are they?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

flyygirlll2 said:


> *I didn't get anything from the sale, but while going through my stash I did find some rum raisin tarts. That's pj life for you. Didn't realize I had it lol.*


@flyygirlll2 @Saludable84 
MMMM....

Talmbout 'em makes me wanna burn something.  Lemme go start something.....


----------



## flyygirlll2

@IDareT'sHair The rum raisin smells good


----------



## IDareT'sHair

flyygirlll2 said:


> *The rum raisin smells good*


@flyygirlll2
Not sure if I have this one?  I think I did over the Holidays, and burned it all up.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Aggie 
I can't wait to see our results from the Heavy Sealing.


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> I can't wait to see our results from the Heavy Sealing.


Me too @IDareT'sHair. I don't feel well now so I'll start it when I feel better.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Aggie said:


> *I don't feel well now so I'll start it when I feel better.*


@Aggie
Gurl...the Flu ain't no joke. 

Please take care of yourself.  Rest. Drink Plenty of Fluids.

I hope others in this thread will join us!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@flyygirlll2
On a Side-Note about the Rum Raisin......J.Monique's Rum & Raisin Body Butter smells delish too!

Very Sultry.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My Hairveda shipped!


----------



## flyygirlll2

@IDareT'sHair Hmmm... might have to try that. Love rum raisin.


----------



## flyygirlll2

The detangling brush I ordered from Sally's shipped.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

flyygirlll2 said:


> *The detangling brush I ordered from Sally's shipped.*


@flyygirlll2
Which one did you get?


----------



## flyygirlll2

IDareT'sHair said:


> @flyygirlll2
> Which one did you get?



I got this one.


----------



## Saludable84

IDareT'sHair said:


> @flyygirlll2 @Saludable84
> MMMM....
> 
> Talmbout 'em makes me wanna burn something.  Lemme go start something.....



I've been burning driftwood all week and finally changed it to strawberry laundry. DH always complains it's strong but it gets the house smelling right.


----------



## Saludable84

Aggie said:


> Me too @IDareT'sHair. I don't feel well now so I'll start it when I feel better.



Feel better. I had a mild version of the flu a couple weeks ago. DH caught it. He called out of work but I did not want too. A friend got it from me I'm sure. Please just rest and get fluids. You body needs it.


----------



## Saludable84

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Saludable84
> These aren't on Sale are they?



I doubt it. But I checked my stash and don't have many left. 

Their sales are still brand new to me


----------



## Saludable84

@IDareT'sHair are you talking about heavy sealing?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Saludable84
Yes, Heavy Sealing.  (Even though I was probably doing it anyway)


----------



## DeerDance




----------



## DeerDance

I hauled from the Soultanicals Sale:

Afro Love Scalp Rub
Knot Sauce- Salon Size
"Can't Believe It's Knot Butta"- Salon Size
Pumpkin-Kaolin Healing Locks Deep-Clean Curl Detox
2 Afro Cider Twist- Curl Refreshing Mist
Coil Soil- Clarifying Hair Fertilizer
Can't Believe Its Loc Butta
Natural Hair Wide-Toothed Detangling Comb
2 Hairline Bling- Growth Renewing Edge Balm
Afrotastic Curl Elastic Deep Conditioner- Salon Size
Master Hair Cleanse- Curl Detox

Some of this is for DH, he has locs.

I'm starting over with my hair, the color really ravished my hair along with the heat here.


----------



## Saludable84

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Saludable84
> Yes, Heavy Sealing.  (Even though I was probably doing it anyway)



Probably. I have no problem joining; I'll need to see if it's anything different from what I'm doing. Already use leave in/lotion, moisturizer, oil and butter. 

I can't use a pomade though


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Saludable84 
Hopefully you have a heavier butter/creme that will do the trick.

Imma use:
HV Almond Glaze
Alikay's Botanicals
MHC Sophia's
M:C's HempAde
QB's abcdefghijk


----------



## IDareT'sHair

DeerDance said:


>



@DeerDance
....


----------



## Saludable84

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Saludable84
> Hopefully you have a heavier butter/creme that will do the trick.
> 
> Imma use:
> HV Almond Glaze
> Alikay's Botanicals
> MHC Sophia's
> M:C's HempAde
> QB's abcdefghijk



My heaviest are:
MHC Type 4
QB Alphabet

My heavy, but heaviest:
QB Amla 

My mediums are:
MHC Buttery Soy
QB BRBC
CRN Almond Jai


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Saludable84 said:


> *MHC Type 4
> QB Alphabet
> My heavy, but heaviest:
> QB Amla
> MHC Buttery Soy
> QB BRBC*


@Saludable84
Nice List!

I'll be using (bolded) as well.  The only one I don't have is Jai.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@rileypak
I'm using APB's Pumpkin today in your honor.....


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Saludable84 
Imma be on Sarenzo's Body Sale next week!


----------



## Saludable84

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Saludable84
> Imma be on Sarenzo's Body Sale next week!



Well since it's eas.ter next week I want to stock up on APB, but I don't mind going to Sarenzo. I'm loving the cleansing honey. I think going forward, I'm going to stick to unscented.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Saludable84 
Yep.  I'll be 'taggin' both APB & Sarenzo. 

Haven't tried the Cleansing Honey, but I do want to grab some Body Frostings.

Was 'slightly' half-way tempted on the Ho.me stuff, but I know I don't need any.

My Coins will be better served next week.


----------



## Saludable84

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Saludable84
> Yep.  I'll be 'taggin' both APB & Sarenzo.
> 
> Haven't tried the Cleansing Honey, but I do want to grab some Body Frostings.
> 
> Was 'slightly' half-way tempted on the Ho.me stuff, but I know I don't need any.
> 
> My Coins will be better served next week.



Did you make a cart for APB yet? 

You know mine stay open


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak
> I'm using APB's Pumpkin today in your honor.....


Yesssss!!!!


----------



## bajandoc86

First impressions of ST's Pumpkin Clay Detox:

It applied ok, didn't clump my hair like my homemade rhassoul/bentonite clay mixes I used to do a few years ago. At least my hair didn't tangle or feel rough. So hey. I am currently under my heat cap, we will see what my hair looks like after 45 mins.


----------



## DeerDance

IDareT'sHair said:


> @DeerDance
> ....



Ma'am I'm screaming. LMAOOO I see nothing has changed. Except some of the products.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

DeerDance said:


> *Ma'am I'm screaming. LMAOOO I see nothing has changed. Except some of the products.*


@DeerDance
And most of the People have changed.  All who I miss dearly.

But, for the most part, we got a good group of PJ's here.

Um....You know how we do it over here.  You know we don't like no squatters.

We don't play that!


----------



## DeerDance

IDareT'sHair said:


> @DeerDance
> And most of the People have changed.  All who I miss dearly.
> 
> But, for the most part, we got a good group of PJ's here.
> 
> Um....You know how we do it over here.  You know we don't like no squatters.
> 
> We don't play that!



I know, that's why I was laughing so much. I want to get some APB, cuz I've seen yall raving about it. I'm living in Africa at the moment and it's destroying my hair. It's 110 plus degrees every day! Chebaby still up here? and curlyhershey? And Shay? Brownie?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

DeerDance said:


> *I'm starting over with my hair, the color really ravished my hair along with the heat here*.


@DeerDance
You know you got me over here trippin' right?  You do know that don't you?'

And yasss you kilt ST'icals.  I just hope you like alladat.

What a Mystery!....


----------



## IDareT'sHair

DeerDance said:


> *I want to get some APB, cuz I've seen yall raving about it. I'm living in Africa at the moment and it's destroying my hair. It's 110 plus degrees every day! Chebaby still up here? and curlyhershey? And Shay? Brownie?*


@DeerDance
You know you all back up in da' Mutha'land!

Yaass @chebaby @Shay72 @curlyhersheygirl is still here.

Sometimes @Eisani will pop in.

I haven't heard from @Brownie518 and I miss her sooooooooooo much.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@DeerDance 
Gurl.....What else have you been using?  

And how long does it take product to get there?  I don't know if I could be a skrait up PJ in Africa.  What's the water like?

I am tripping.  What's your regimen and how are you wearing your hair there?

And no.....I still don't know. 

Oh Wait!.......


----------



## DeerDance

IDareT'sHair said:


> @DeerDance
> You know you all back up in da' Mutha'land!
> 
> Yaass @chebaby @Shay72 @curlyhersheygirl is still here.
> 
> Sometimes @Eisani will pop in.
> 
> I haven't heard from @Brownie518 and I miss her sooooooooooo much.





IDareT'sHair said:


> @DeerDance
> You know you all back up in da' Mutha'land!
> 
> Yaass @chebaby @Shay72 @curlyhersheygirl is still here.
> 
> Sometimes @Eisani will pop in.
> 
> I haven't heard from @Brownie518 and I miss her sooooooooooo much.




Well I'm glad some people are still here! and maybe ltown?  Ma'am I love Africa, it's great to be away from all this political mess. I get back from my sabbatical in May and can pick up my Soultanicals, since I can't ship liquids here.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

bajandoc86 said:


> *First impressions of ST's Pumpkin Clay Detox:
> 
> It applied ok, didn't clump my hair like my homemade rhassoul/bentonite clay mixes I used to do a few years ago. At least my hair didn't tangle or feel rough. So hey. I am currently under my heat cap, we will see what my hair looks like after 45 mins.*


@bajandoc86 
Sounds like your consistency was on point?  Mine was a watery messy-mess.  Interesting.

Will be curious about your final results.  Are you using anything after it?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

DeerDance said:


> *Well I'm glad some people are still here! and maybe ltown?  Ma'am I love Africa, it's great to be away from all this political mess. I get back from my sabbatical in May and can pick up my Soultanicals, since I can't ship liquids here.*


@DeerDance
Yes @Ltown is still here.  She was very fond of you. 

She doesn't post much in this thread, but she posts in Coffee, Tea ACV and the Oils, Grease, Pomade thread.

You know I wanna know all about DH????????????

That sounds so deliciously exciting.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Saludable84 said:


> *Did you make a cart for APB yet?  You know mine stay open*


@Saludable84 
My E.aster APB Cart is on locked-loaded. 

And I'll do another Cart M-Day for my Summa' Lotions & Puddin's


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@flyygirlll2
You might wanna cruise on in that "You need a Moisture Drenched Pre-Poo" Thread.

It really helped me w/detangling today. 
I used:
AVJ
EVOO
AVG
EVCO warmed


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@DeerDance
I'm Natcha' now!


----------



## bajandoc86

IDareT'sHair said:


> @bajandoc86
> Sounds like your consistency was on point?  Mine was a watery messy-mess.  Interesting.
> 
> Will be curious about your final results.  Are you using anything after it?



The consistency was decent, definitely not watery. I am irritated to admit that this stuff was absolutely lovely on my hair post heat x 45 mins. UGH! Both my scalp and hair was clean, my hair also felt soft, silky to touch and fluffy. I did get some clumping in the end too. I was able to skip my cowash altogether and go straight to my protein DC (I used Joico K-Pak). 

I am legit mad cause I don't want to buy another jar. I bet it would be watery, and be a total bust. WHY CAN"T SHE BE CONSISTENT?? WHY?!>!>?!


----------



## DeerDance

IDareT'sHair said:


> @DeerDance
> I'm Natcha' now!


OMG THATS AMAZING! When did you do your BC?


----------



## DeerDance

IDareT'sHair said:


> @DeerDance
> Yes @Ltown is still here.  She was very fond of you.
> 
> She doesn't post much in this thread, but she posts in Coffee, Tea ACV and the Oils, Grease, Pomade thread.
> 
> You know I wanna know all about DH????????????
> 
> That sounds so deliciously exciting.




Lol, we got married in 2015 in DC . He's a great man.

Ps. I'm 6 hours ahead DC time, as evident in the timing of my posts.


----------



## DeerDance

IDareT'sHair said:


> @DeerDance
> Gurl.....What else have you been using?
> 
> And how long does it take product to get there?  I don't know if I could be a skrait up PJ in Africa.  What's the water like?
> 
> I am tripping.  What's your regimen and how are you wearing your hair there?
> 
> And no.....I still don't know.
> 
> Oh Wait!.......



my regime is pretty much nothing... I've fallen off so much :cries:

The water is terrible. We can't ship more than 8 ounces of liquid here so all they is is shea butter and tears. Next time i'm going to be more prepared.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

bajandoc86 said:


> *I am legit mad cause I don't want to buy another jar. I bet it would be watery, and be a total bust. WHY CAN"T SHE BE CONSISTENT?? WHY?!>!>?!*


@bajandoc86
Others bought multiple jars and didn't have that issue.  

Their color may have been 'slightly different' but I think folks have been pleased.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

DeerDance said:


> *so all they is is shea butter and tears. *


@DeerDance


----------



## IDareT'sHair

DeerDance said:


> *Ps. I'm 6 hours ahead DC time, as evident in the timing of my posts.*


@DeerDance
Dang!
Gurl....I'm so happy for You and You Sound So Happy!


----------



## bajandoc86

IDareT'sHair said:


> @bajandoc86
> Others bought multiple jars and didn't have that issue.
> 
> Their color may have been 'slightly different' but I think folks have been pleased.



I sure hope so sis, cause I definitely need another jar soon. I think I will get 2 1/2 uses per 8oz jar.

*maybe I should buy 2 jars now and let bae bring them for me* I may break my nobuy *briefly *plus I need more croc clips.

ETA: oh shucks, was this pumpkin clay detox limited edition? Lemme go run and check.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

bajandoc86 said:


> *ETA: oh shucks, was this pumpkin clay detox limited edition? Lemme go run and check.*


@bajandoc86 
You better get it while it's on Sale.  I said it when I made my purchase.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

DeerDance said:


> Lol, we got married in 2015 in DC . *He's a great man.*


@DeerDance
I'm so glad to hear it.  You deserve the best.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

bajandoc86 said:


> *ETA: oh shucks, was this pumpkin clay detox limited edition? Lemme go run and check.*


@bajandoc86
I looked for those Clips and they were OOS. 

If you find some lemme know.

ETA:  The item I bought from ST'icals was Limited Edition too.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Ayo never restocked strand repair so I'm moving on.

We used up the following:
8oz  Knot going bananas ( I may  have 1 or 2 of these in the stash )
8oz  strand repair. ( I have a few jars in the stash. Will use them sparingly)
8oz blueberry cowash ( 1 backup)
8oz whipped cream ( 4 backups)
8oz loads of coconut LI ( multiple backups in various varieties )
4oz exotic oil glaze ( backups)
4oz emu oil ( backups)


----------



## DeerDance

Th


IDareT'sHair said:


> @DeerDance
> Dang!
> Gurl....I'm so happy for You and You Sound So Happy!



Thank you .

These soultanicals salon sizes are such good value even with them being excluded from the discount.

Ya'll like the keratin and honey molasses treatments from APB?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@DeerDance
I haven't tried the Keratin & Honey from APB? 

I've purchased APB on occasion and made a recent purchase, but it hasn't been a line I've used regularly.  I am just jumping off into the APB realm HARD!

I have a Cart made with b/ups of Ultra Conditioning Souffle, Pumpkin Hair Mask - and I will try the Pre-Poo.

Others in this thread are way, way more "versed" in APB (Hard Core STANS) and can give you a lot of great suggestions and product recommendations.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

DeerDance said:


> *OMG THATS AMAZING! When did you do your BC?*


@DeerDance 
I transitioning about 18-20ish months.  I was snipping away here and there all throughout my "Transition".

It seems like I keep going from one issue to another - from SSKs to Detangling.  

Being Natural for me has been a bit of a struggle.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Saludable84 
Good Morning!

What's up Ms. Lady?


----------



## Saludable84

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Saludable84
> Good Morning!
> 
> What's up Ms. Lady?


Morning! 

Heavy sealed the crap outta my hair. It's still wet. 

And my Detangling was a struggle last night. I had to pull out my sagemann medium and fine tooth combs. I almost cried.


----------



## Saludable84

@IDareT'sHair 
I'm thinking i need to try chicoro prepoo.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Saludable84

Finished up: QB - Amla Olive & Heavy Creme - will be pulling out BRBC.  

But I should finish up MHC Type3 first because I really don't care for it.  (which I think I will do).

Well, I shouldn't say "I don't care for it" - it was a waste of $18.99.  

There are way too many other things that are a lot cheaper that work better if not as well.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Saludable84 said:


> *I'm thinking i need to try chicoro prepoo*.


@Saludable84 
Gurl....You Really Should!

My little 'make shift' version worked EXTREMELY Well!  Will definitely incorporate this all summer long.

I need to revisit the recipe to see if I used everything.  But it worked so goodt.  I am super impressed. 

Lawd knows I hate mixing stuff, but if it works - hey let's get it!


----------



## Saludable84

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Saludable84
> 
> Finished up: QB - Amla Olive & Heavy Creme - will be pulling out BRBC.
> 
> But I should finish up MHC Type3 first because I really don't care for it.  (which I think I will do).
> 
> Well, I shouldn't say "I don't care for it" - it was a waste of $18.99.
> 
> There are way too many other things that are a lot cheaper that work better if not as well.



I put my Amla up, but I should work on using it up. 

Thanks again about the Type3. Definitely not bothering. I was going to get it for DS, but his hair likes the SSI Marula and Hemp better.


----------



## Saludable84

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Saludable84
> Gurl....You Really Should!
> 
> My little 'make shift' version worked EXTREMELY Well!  Will definitely incorporate this all summer long.
> 
> I need to revisit the recipe to see if I used everything.  But it worked so goodt.  I am super impressed.
> 
> Lawd knows I hate mixing stuff, but if it works - hey let's get it!



Yeah, I will look for the thread. You know I like mixing


----------



## flyygirlll2

@IDareT'sHair Thanks for bumping that thread . I have aloe Vera juice but I think I want to try aloe vera jelly instead if I attempt this. 

I didn't end up washing my hair as planned. I just detangled it. I'll wash it next week. I might do a roller set or something because I really need to stretch my hair so I can dust my ends better. I'm too through with these ssk's 
It's so frustrating


----------



## Saludable84

flyygirlll2 said:


> @IDareT'sHair Thanks for bumping that thread . I have aloe Vera juice but I think I want to try aloe vera jelly instead if I attempt this.
> 
> I didn't end up washing my hair as planned. I just detangled it. I'll wash it next week. I might do a roller set or something because I really need to stretch my hair so I can dust my ends better. I'm too through with these ssk's
> It's so frustrating



Beyond. I haven't this much trouble in a long while. I was combing out these paddy dreads everywhere. It's funny because my NurCreations Green Tea and Avocado dupe was the only areas to act right. The other area where I used regular DC went ham on me. 

I think I need a protein treatment.


----------



## flyygirlll2

Saludable84 said:


> Beyond. I haven't this much trouble in a long while. I was combing out these paddy dreads everywhere. It's funny because my NurCreations Green Tea and Avocado dupe was the only areas to act right. The other area where I used regular DC went ham on me.
> 
> I think I need a protein treatment.




Yeah it's as if these ssk's are holding my hair hostage. I can't. I haven't had a protein treatment in more than a month. I might as well do one during the next wash.... ughhh.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@flyygirlll2 @Saludable84
My hair continues to wrap around itself.  But my detangling was a lot easier and my hair felt juicy..


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@flyygirlll2 @Saludable84
Picked up a couple Body Frostings from Sarenzo.  I was originally putting them on my hair, but recently tried it as a Body Frosting (duh). 

They feel really good in a non-greasy, very moisturizing, absorbing way and the scents (as you know) are awesome.  

I got some summa' scents.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@flyygirlll2
I have to get this detangling under control.  I feel like it's so counter-productive.

I must master this technique.  I feel like I am really struggling in this area and I don't want it to affect my Retention.


----------



## flyygirlll2

IDareT'sHair said:


> @flyygirlll2 @Saludable84
> Picked up a couple Body Frostings from Sarenzo.  I was originally putting them on my hair, but recently tried it as a Body Frosting (duh).
> 
> They feel really good in a non-greasy, very moisturizing, absorbing way and the scents (as you know) are awesome.
> 
> I got some summa' scents.



I have a couple of the body frostings. I mainly use them after showering. The pancake waffle smells sooo good


----------



## flyygirlll2

IDareT'sHair said:


> @flyygirlll2
> I have to get this detangling under control.  I feel like it's so counter-productive.
> 
> I must master this technique.  I feel like I am really struggling in this area and I don't want it to affect my Retention.



Yeah it's been aggravating to say the least 
I typically just keep my hair in twists and KIM but at this point something has to give because it's truly getting tiring. I think I'm just going to have to stretch my hair through other means
(roller sets, blow drying). My issue is I hate prolonging wash days. When I'm done washing my hair, I really am over it and want to go about my day.

 My hair is getting longer but the ssk's coupled with detangling drive me insane.


----------



## Saludable84

IDareT'sHair said:


> @flyygirlll2 @Saludable84
> Picked up a couple Body Frostings from Sarenzo.  I was originally putting them on my hair, but recently tried it as a Body Frosting (duh).
> 
> They feel really good in a non-greasy, very moisturizing, absorbing way and the scents (as you know) are awesome.
> 
> I got some summa' scents.


And I've been wanting to pick up a few


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Saludable84 said:


> *And I've been wanting to pick up a few*


@Saludable84 
I was 'pleasantly' surprised they were already marked down to $8.50.  I didn't think the Body "stuff" was gone be on Sale until next Friday.

You should definitely grab a few.  

The scents are wonderful (and lasting) and it absorbs into the skin and are very moisturizing.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@flyygirlll2
I have been 'stretching' by placing clips close to the roots.  To kinda stretch it out while drying.

I wanna do a modified version of "banding" but I suck at such techniques.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

flyygirlll2 said:


> *I have a couple of the body frostings. I mainly use them after showering. The pancake waffle smells sooo good *


@flyygirlll2
I've been using a "Snickerdoodle" one - that smells identical to the Pancake Waffle or Pecan Pancake or whatever it's called....I know the one you mean. 

 I think it's that and they slapped a "Snickerdoodle" label on it.

I have a Watermelon one I got on a Swap that smells so Summer-y.  I got a Brown Sugar and Sweet Potato Pie (or something like that) that I'll try to save for Fall.


----------



## flyygirlll2

IDareT'sHair said:


> @flyygirlll2
> I have been 'stretching' by placing clips close to the roots.  To kinda stretch it out while drying.
> 
> I wanna do a modified version of "banding" but I suck at such techniques.



I tried banding shortly after my BC and it was a fail. I might give it another go but then again I don't want to bother either lol.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@flyygirlll2
That's why I don't wanna try it.  I'm a total failure.

I've been using Clips/Clamps close to the root to attempt stretch.


----------



## flyygirlll2

IDareT'sHair said:


> @flyygirlll2
> I've been using a "Snickerdoodle" one - that smells identical to the Pancake Waffle or Pecan Pancake or whatever it's called....I know the one you mean.
> 
> I think it's that and they slapped a "Snickerdoodle" label on it.
> 
> I have a Watermelon one I got on a Swap that smells so Summer-y.  I got a Brown Sugar and Sweet Potato Pie (or something like that) that I'll try to save for Fall.



I think I have 3 or 4 of the body frosting. I don't remember the other scents but the pancake waffle is the one I keep in the shower. I love that's it's very emomolient and moisturizing.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Giving this heavy Sealing a good try.
Will be using:
CRN's Ajani
DB's Eucalyptus
NG's Sweet Honey & NG's Emu and Argan
QB's abcdefghijklmnop
Nature's Blessings
Claudie's Butter
Oyin's Pomades
ED JBCO
HV's CoCosta, Almond Glaze
*others grease, butters, pomades
You know the drill


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My Hairveda should arrive tomorrow.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Thought about snatching up a couple more HV Almond Glaze.  Last time I bought it, it was sort of waxy.

I'll see when it comes tomorrow, if I grab a couple b/ups - especially since HAIR15 still works....and....Almond Glaze is on Sale and I only bought x1.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl 
Hi Curly!

What did you use yesterday?  Is "Operation Organize" finished?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@rileypak 
Hey Girl!

Somebody need to talk to me!


----------



## Beamodel

Today I purchased a tub of Affirm Fiberguard Mild relaxer. 

After 2 years & 3 months, I'm starting another hair journey again. I plan on relaxing my hair before the end of April. 

I did a beautiful silk press today and it started reverting the moment I went outside. I truly feel like my hair thrived way better when it was relaxed. I would have been BSL by now. But I think the constant application of heat is causing more harm to my hair. 

I never planned on going natural and most certainly never intended to to wear it in its natural state, so this decision to return to my textlaxed relaxed looking hair makes perfect sense for me. 

I wish you all well as yall continue your natural hair journey. For me it's not about natural or relaxed. I just want beautiful hair in general.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> Hi Curly!
> 
> What did you use yesterday?  Is "Operation Organize" finished?


@IDareT'sHair 
I did my hair today and used the ou.idad I reviewed in the hits or miss thread.
The project is ongoing. Moved out some more stuff this week. I think we'll get it done by the week the kids get spring break.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *I did my hair today and used the ou.idad I reviewed in the hits or miss thread.
> The project is ongoing*. Moved out some more stuff this week. I think we'll get it done by the week the kids get spring break.


@curlyhersheygirl
Do you have the Ou.idad DC'er too?  

Lemme go check out your Review.

I know that project "is" on-going

Sarenzo has their Body Frosting on Sale.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Beamodel 
I'm sure your hair will turn out lovely. 

And I know you will take excellent care of your hair.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@DeerDance
You still using Curl Junkie?  I am still using & loving....


----------



## Beamodel

@IDareT'sHair 
Thank you darling. I really wish I could continue but I need something easier.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel said:


> *Thank you darling. I really wish I could continue but I need something easier*.


@Beamodel
Agreed!  It is difficult.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@flyygirlll2
What you doing?


----------



## rileypak

@IDareT'sHair 


Currently entertaining friends from out of town so I'm just lurking for the weekend.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

IDareT'sHair said:


> *Hey Girl!
> 
> Somebody need to talk to me!*


@rileypak
Um...Seriously.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> @IDareT'sHair
> 
> 
> *Currently entertaining friends from out of town so I'm just lurking for the weekend.*


@rileypak
Oh!

Enjoy!.......


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak
> Oh!
> 
> Enjoy!.......


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@rileypak 
Awww.....yep.  I was feelin' all neglected.


----------



## flyygirlll2

IDareT'sHair said:


> @flyygirlll2
> What you doing?



I just finished putting some HBCO on my hair to leave it overnight to hopefully wash tomorrow.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Naturally Curly 21% Code = FUN21 *Today Only*


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl 
Now I see SSI is having a Sale.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Morning Divas

@IDareT'sHair 
I prefer when CM marks down items no code needed. 
I'm waiting on AY to activate that $25 code again so I can stock up on HTN


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Shay72
Don't forget to check out Sarenzo's Body Frostings.  Very nice and on sale.  I know you love a goodt Body product.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> Now I see SSI is having a Sale.


@IDareT'sHair 
Really?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *I prefer when CM marks down items no code needed.
> I'm waiting on AY to activate that $25 code again so I can stock up on HTN*


@curlyhersheygirl 
And when they offer Free Shipping and use CM15.....

I wouldn't mind that $25.00 Code.  They usually have one for Winter/Spring/Summer/Fall.  It's a good time to get some CJ too!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *Really?*


@curlyhersheygirl
Something just flashed across my screen......


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> And when they offer Free Shipping and use CM15.....
> 
> I wouldn't mind that $25.00 Code.  They usually have one for Winter/Spring/Summer/Fall.  It's a good time to get some CJ too!


@IDareT'sHair 
Exactly lol

Yeah I'm keeping my eye out for it. CJ should have their usual Easter sale soon.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> Something just flashed across my screen......


@IDareT'sHair 
Yeah I saw that but that was to announce new goodies.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl
Oh good.  I can't be getting all out of control.

I convo'ed NG - to ask if she is having an Easter Sale. 

This is a chance for @rileypak to ask for that Ginger Peach to come back.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl
My HV is suppose to come today. 

Imma check HV AG.  If it is "correct" Imma grab a couple more jars.  I only got x1.  I need to see it and see if it looks/smells waxy.

The one I got a while back, looked & smelled a little waxy.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> My HV is suppose to come today.
> 
> Imma check HV AG.  If it is "correct" Imma grab a couple more jars.  I only got x1.  I need to see it and see if it looks/smells waxy.
> 
> The one I got a while back, looked & smelled a little waxy.


@IDareT'sHair 
Interesting. Keep me posted


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

@IDareT'sHair 
I just sent Ayo a strongly worded email about customer service


----------



## DeerDance

Sally's having a buy 2 get 1 free sale on products. TGIN and Aphogee is included among other hair brands. They also have like a 3.50 off 10 promo code too


----------



## Aggie

DeerDance said:


> Sally's having a buy 2 get 1 free sale on products. TGIN and Aphogee is included among other hair brands. They also have like a 3.50 off 10 promo code too


What's the promo code?

ETA:

Never mind I see it's actually on the site.


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> Now I see SSI is having a Sale.


@IDareT'sHair 

I don't see a sale there. I see they are offering a new product line though - called Coconut Quench. Is that what you were referring to?


----------



## Aggie

Okay ladies, House of Beauty was having a 20% sale with free shipping over $50 so I just bought 2 - 16.9 oz jars of Joico Moisture Recovery Balm and 1 - 16 oz bottle of Joico Moisture Recovery Shampoo.

I have been wanting these for almost a year so it was time to get it with such a great deal. I spent $55.08. I can rest for the remainder of the month for now but I still have $44 I can still spend this month.


----------



## Aggie

I just came off APB website and tried our discount code and it's not working. Does anybody know what's up? Has the code changed or something?


----------



## Saludable84

Aggie said:


> I just came off APB website and tried our discount code and it's not working. Does anybody know what's up? Has the code changed or something?


No. The boxes are for sale. Ask her about the code. She usually just refunds the discount.


----------



## Aggie

Saludable84 said:


> No. The boxes are for sale. Ask her about the code. She usually just refunds the discount.


Oh okay thanks hun.


----------



## Ltown

IDareT'sHair said:


> @DeerDance
> Yes @Ltown is still here.  She was very fond of you.
> 
> She doesn't post much in this thread, but she posts in Coffee, Tea ACV and the Oils, Grease, Pomade thread.
> 
> You know I wanna know all about DH????????????
> 
> That sounds so deliciously exciting.



@IDareT'sHair , hello i read back in thread and can't figure out


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Aggie
Yep.  That's what I was referring to.  It popped up on my screen and went away before I could fully see what it was.  @curlyhersheygirl already cleared that up last night.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Saludable84 said:


> No. The boxes are for sale. *Ask her about the code. She usually just refunds the discount.*


@Saludable84
Exactly.  That's exactly what she did when I placed that order a week or so ago.


Aggie said:


> *Oh okay thanks hun.*


----------



## IDareT'sHair

So, okay the Almond Glaze was totally lovely - so I had to grab a few more jars for my heavy sealing reggie, especially while it's on Sale.

I musta' gotten a bad batch that time from somewhere?  I can't remember where I got it.

It was grainy & waxy.  I'm sure it was probably old.  But this one is thebomb.com.biz.edu.gov.net.

I had a DB Eucalyptus & Mint one like that too, that I got from AY.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My Soultanicals Shipped!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl and @Saludable84 you will find this interesting....I got a response from TMN (because I noticed "Orange Peel") in the Henna DC'er after I purchased it and I asked her not to put it in there because I can have an allergic reaction to "Citrus".

She responded and said "Orange Peel" was no longer part of the ingredients anyway, but she received my request. 

Hmph.  What da' ya' know???....A response.  So her email does work.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Aggie
Are you feeling better?  

I'm excited to explore:
Moisture Drenched Pre-Poo (how long are you leaving this on?)
Heavy Sealing
Dead Sea Mud Wash *again*


----------



## IDareT'sHair

IDareT'sHair said:


> *You still using Curl Junkie?  I am still using & loving....*


@DeerDance


----------



## DeerDance

IDareT'sHair said:


> My Soultanicals Shipped!


lol, i have 4 seperate soultanicals orders i ordered one even before the sale. i need my stuff to ship! my hair crying in shea butter and dust


----------



## DeerDance

IDareT'sHair said:


> @DeerDance


ma'am im literally just using some busted a$$ oyin. Oyin used to be the G.O.A.T. what happened?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@DeerDance 
Ya'll were "made" for each other!.....


----------



## IDareT'sHair

DeerDance said:


> *ma'am im literally just using some busted a$$ oyin. Oyin used to be the G.O.A.T. what happened?*


@DeerDance 
They went "mainstream" and ended up in Tar'get & Sally.


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> Are you feeling better?
> 
> I'm excited to explore:
> Moisture Drenched Pre-Poo (how long are you leaving this on?)
> Heavy Sealing
> Dead Sea Mud Wash *again*


@IDareT'sHair

I am feeling about 50% better than I did on Saturday but still not well though. Just enough to post for a couple hours and then I will be off to bed in about an hour or so. The later it gets, the worse I feel so I'll take some meds and hit the sack in a few minutes.

Oh and I leave the Moisture Drench in for about 30 minutes all wrapped up in a plastic cap and a big towel, then I wash and style as usual.

Julie better bring back that Dead Sea Mud Wash by the time she has her next sale. I am thinking about giving away one of mine to a friend who I think really needs it right now so I will need to re-up on it during the next sale


----------



## MileHighDiva

Aggie said:


> @IDareT'sHair
> 
> I don't see a sale there. I see they are offering a new product line though - called Coconut Quench. Is that what you were referring to?


I want to try the combing cream,


----------



## Aggie

MileHighDiva said:


> I want to try the combing cream,


Ooooh @MileHighDiva 

If you do, please let us know how you like it okay? I am curious about it but not enough to make me bite just yet.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Soultanicals sent something out for the last few hours 30% no minimum & free shipping.


----------



## Saludable84

IDareT'sHair said:


> So, okay the Almond Glaze was totally lovely - so I had to grab a few more jars for my heavy sealing reggie, especially while it's on Sale.
> 
> I musta' gotten a bad batch that time from somewhere?  I can't remember where I got it.
> 
> It was grainy & waxy.  I'm sure it was probably old.  But this one is thebomb.com.biz.edu.gov.net.
> 
> I had a DB Eucalyptus & Mint one like that too, that I got from AY.



I used the almond glaze long time ago and it was grainy so I never revisited. I also had the green tea pomade long time ago and gave it away thinking I'd get that back again. 

I've got to stop giving stuff away.


----------



## Saludable84

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl and @Saludable84 you will find this interesting....I got a response from TMN (because I noticed "Orange Peel") in the Henna DC'er after I purchased it and I asked her not to put it in there because I can have an allergic reaction to "Citrus".
> 
> She responded and said "Orange Peel" was no longer part of the ingredients anyway, but she received my request.
> 
> Hmph.  What da' ya' know???....A response.  So her email does work.



I looked in my wa.ter bo.ttle to see if there was wine suddenly in there. Then looked outside to see if maybe locust were coming from the sky.

Um. Friggin. Possible.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Saludable84 said:


> *I looked in my wa.ter bot.tle to see if there was wine suddenly in there. Then looked outside to see if maybe locust were coming from the sky.  Um. Friggin. Possible.*


@Saludable84
IKR?
 She responded. 

I had asked if she couldn't remove the Orange Peel I would like a Refund.

I got the Henna DC'er and the Green Tea DC'er.


----------



## divachyk

I wish I could keep up with the chit chat. When I'm finally able to log on, I'm many pages behind, too many to play catch up. Hope everyone is doing well. We just returned from Houston. The trip went well. Hope we can get some answers soon on some issues that's really impacting him on a daily basis and affecting quality of life. His spirits are up and down. Just keep sending prayers and good vibes our way.


----------



## DeerDance

Sarenzo having a sale soon? Sorry I've really been out of it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@DeerDance
They've been having them every Friday. 

The first Friday it was Hurr items, last Friday it was Ho.me Fra.grance and this Friday it will be Bo.dy "stuff"

http://www.sarenzobeauty.com/


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl and @Saludable84 you will find this interesting....I got a response from TMN (because I noticed "Orange Peel") in the Henna DC'er after I purchased it and I asked her not to put it in there because I can have an allergic reaction to "Citrus".
> 
> She responded and said "Orange Peel" was no longer part of the ingredients anyway, but she received my request.
> 
> Hmph.  What da' ya' know???....A response.  So her email does work.


@IDareT'sHair
Well wonders never cease lol
I would do a patch test when it arrives just in case.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl
I will definitely do a patch test.

What did you get from TMN?


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> I will definitely do a patch test.
> 
> What did you get from TMN?


@IDareT'sHair Nothing. I was waiting on Ayo to restock which she never did.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *Nothing. I was waiting on Ayo to restock which she never did*.


@curlyhersheygirl
I'm excited to try both the Henna DC'er and the Green Tea one. 

No telling when I'll get to them, so in the Fridge they go.

Speaking of ST'icals, they were still runnin' that Sale yesterday w/Free Shipping. 

 I'm ticked about that because I had to pay for shipping.

I got my Trackin' Info yesterday.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

@IDareT'sHair I didn't know you had to pay shipping. I guess that why she didn't restock. I'm moving on so it's all good. I have those TMN DC's on my list so next sale I'll get them.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl

Yeah, I think I did hafta' pay for shipping?  I should look at my invoice again.

I got a ship from ST'icals - but no movement yet.  So I'm waiting on:
Hairveda #3
Sarenzo
TMN
APB

I think that's it?  I promised myself I'd do better this month.


----------



## DeerDance

IDareT'sHair said:


> @DeerDance
> They've been having them every Friday.
> 
> The first Friday it was Hurr items, last Friday it was Ho.me Fra.grance and this Friday it will be Bo.dy "stuff"
> 
> http://www.sarenzobeauty.com/




Thanks, they have a promo code for 10% off with "Sarenzo" Needed some body products so I placed an order for me and DH (so i could get some hair stuff )

2  Deodorants
2 Hair Oils
Pumpkin Conditioner
Hair Pudding
Clay Mask
Cleansing Conditioner
Leave-In



Internet has been terrible today.


----------



## Saludable84

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> 
> Yeah, I think I did hafta' pay for shipping?  I should look at my invoice again.
> 
> I got a ship from ST'icals - but no movement yet.  So I'm waiting on:
> Hairveda #3
> Sarenzo
> TMN
> APB
> 
> I think that's it?  I promised myself I'd do better this month.



You are a mess


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Saludable84 
Imma try to scale things way back this month.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Saludable84
> Imma try to scale things way back this month.


@IDareT'sHair 
I need to do that in other areas


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *I need to do that in other areas *


@curlyhersheygirl
You shole do!

I know this month I will be getting: APB, some Sarenzo Body Stuff *more*, maybe NG and I'll see who else has what else, but it won't be a lot of random stuff.


----------



## Aggie

*Okay today I gave away:*

1 jar of Blue Roze Beauty Pumpkin Seed Hair Whip
1 jar of Inahsi Mango Hemp Restorative Masque
1 jar of APB Ultra Conditioning Souffle
1 jar of Mielle Organics Babassu and Mint Deep Conditioner
1 jar of Soultanicals Can't Believe It's Not Butta
1 jar of J. Monique's Naturals Dead Sea Mud Wash

Currently don't have any desire to part with any of my body butters though so I'm keepin' alladem . Even the bees follow me around when I wear them. I literally have to run indoors when I go out wearing any of them. They didn't do that when I wore Bekura Lemon Beignet Body Souffle though.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Aggie
You gave away some Guuudt stuff! 

Were those all back ups?


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Saludable84
> Imma try to scale things way back this month.





curlyhersheygirl said:


> @IDareT'sHair
> I need to do that in other areas



@curlyhersheygirl and @IDareT'sHair

I have already started scaling back this month. My weakness is lipsticks and bronzers for my face. So far for the month I haven't caved in to any sales and I plan to keep it that way. Last month I didn't behave so well in the makeup department .


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> You gave away some Guuudt stuff!
> 
> Were those all back ups?


@IDareT'sHair 

I have backups for all except the Soultanicals Knot Butta and the BRB Pumpkin Seed Hair Whip. Those aren't repurchases anyway.

I gave them to a really nice friend of mine and I noticed that she didn't have any protein treatments hence two in that list are protein based treatments. I was happy to do it for her since she's such a sweet heart. She's the one that gave me the 2 jars of Bekura Tonga Mousse and Honey Latte.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

@Aggie 
I've been really good with hair stuff but I'm also a charms addict and there have been a few spring promotions so I've been very naughty.


----------



## Aggie

curlyhersheygirl said:


> @Aggie
> I've been really good with hair stuff but I'm also a charms addict and there have been a few spring promotions so I've been very naughty.


Girl I understand. Vices are vices, no matter what they are. Every time I take a break from the hair stuff, I fall into another one, so the fight continues


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Aggie said:


> Girl I understand. Vices are vices, no matter what they are. Every time I take a break from the hair stuff, I fall into another one, so the fight continues


@Aggie 
LOL so true


----------



## Saludable84

curlyhersheygirl said:


> @IDareT'sHair
> I need to do that in other areas





curlyhersheygirl said:


> @Aggie
> I've been really good with hair stuff but I'm also a charms addict and there have been a few spring promotions so I've been very naughty.


----------



## Saludable84

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Saludable84
> Imma try to scale things way back this month.


I'm scared to even visit a website after your talk in this thread and you making it rain on the innanets. 

I'm still sitting in the corner.


----------



## Aggie

Saludable84 said:


> I'm scared to even visit a website after your talk in this thread and you making it rain on the innanets.
> 
> I'm still sitting in the corner.








Girl @Saludable84, you are killin' me 

Anyhoo, let me put your mind at ease. I just bought a wonderful hot head and satin bonnet from the www.thehoneycombbrand.com at 40% off with $5 flat rate shipping using code FAB40. I really needed those caps but was waiting on a good sale and this one was perfect.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Saludable84
Gurl, I'm tellin' you that set-back set me on a downward spiral to He!L!


I was doing _okay *cough*_ before that mess happened.


----------



## Saludable84

Aggie said:


> Girl @Saludable84, you are killin' me
> 
> Anyhoo, let me put your mind at ease. I just bought a wonderful hot head and satin bonnet from the www.thehoneycombbrand.com at 40% off with $5 flat rate shipping using code FAB40. I really needed those caps but was waiting on a good sale and this one was perfect.



I want one, but I don't have a microwave so it won't work for me. 

I don't mind another bonnet  but I can't justify with these slaps all around


----------



## Saludable84

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Saludable84
> Gurl, I'm tellin' you that set-back set me on a downward spiral to He!L!
> 
> 
> I was doing _okay *cough*_ before that mess happened.


Overstand. 

I've stopped myself from buying aph.ogee, o.rs and nex.xus these last few weeks. Almost bought some shampoo but I have 7 unopened bottles.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Saludable84 said:


> *I've stopped myself from buying aph.ogee, o.rs and nex.xus these last few weeks.* Almost bought some shampoo but I have 7 unopened bottles.


@Saludable84
This cracked me up for some reason.

We can never, eva stop at just one thing can we?.....


----------



## Aggie

Saludable84 said:


> I want one, but I don't have a microwave so it won't work for me.
> 
> I don't mind another bonnet  but I can't justify with these slaps all around


I understand. You wear your Slaps to bed?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Thinking about my Regi for tomorrow's wash day.  I guess I'll use MJ's SSBT.  I may finish it up tomorrow. I still have several b/ups.

I gave the girl that does a lot of my Admin work a jar for Admin Assistant Day and a jar of SM Manuka DC'er (never did try this - gave what I had away) and a Bottle of SM Cocon.ut & Hib.iscus Spritz.


----------



## Saludable84

Aggie said:


> I understand. You wear your Slaps to bed?



No  but I might as well. I have about 3 bonnets, 4 or 5 slaps and some Silk and satin scarves. If I get one more thing, I'll be in trouble. I have no where to put what I have as it is.


----------



## Saludable84

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Saludable84
> This cracked me up for some reason.
> 
> We can never, eva stop at just one thing can we?.....


No. And I had to have all three so I could stare at all of them together and determine which to use. I real problem.


----------



## Aggie

Saludable84 said:


> No  but I might as well. I have about 3 bonnets, 4 or 5 slaps and some Silk and satin scarves. If I get one more thing, I'll be in trouble. I have no where to put what I have as it is.


Oh whew! That was close. Girl I couldn't even think about wearing those cute, expensive caps to bed


----------



## DeerDance

I'm only going to have 2 products in every category at one time. My order from soultanicals, sarenzo and a sally's order for some mielle organics, aphoghee and Camille rose completes that. 

All I need now is some Henna. Waiting for HennaSooq to restock the Rajasthani kind with the high dye count.


----------



## DeerDance

@Aggie

Can you use that DC cap under a dryer? Does it hold in heat?


----------



## Shay72

Catching up.....Will be back


----------



## DeerDance

Lol too late:
I got a regular bonnet for bed and a conditioning cap. Thanks for the promo code @Aggie


----------



## rileypak

Hello everyone!

Strand Repair Cuticle Strengthening Recovery Mask seems nice so far. Will use up the jar I opened this week. Need to decide what I'll move on to next week...


----------



## Shay72

I haven't bought any hair products during this no buy. And Easter is around the corner.

When is the APB sale? I think I'm holding my monies for the Hairveda Anniversary sale though.


----------



## Shay72

Oh and some Curl Junkie most likely.


----------



## SuchMagnificent

Wrong thread, sorry yall


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@rileypak 
Gurl....Strand Repair is Guuudt..... 

Speaking of which, my ST'icals came today.  My HV also shipped today.

Still waiting to hear from APB & TMN.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Aggie
I think this Heavy Sealing is going to work out after all for me. 

Beweave it or not....I see improvements already.

ETA: I've been doing my Inversion all this week.  I may be able to get a skrait 7 days in this month.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Finished Up:
CRN's Ajani Balm (x3 b/ups)


----------



## Aggie

DeerDance said:


> @Aggie
> 
> Can you use that DC cap under a dryer? Does it hold in heat?



@DeerDance 

Hmmm, I don't think so. They are quite thick and hold in heat for up to 30 minutes. I usually wrap a towel around my head when I put it on to keep the heat in longer.


----------



## Aggie

DeerDance said:


> Lol too late:
> I got a regular bonnet for bed and a conditioning cap. Thanks for the promo code @Aggie


You are quite welcomed @DeerDance


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> I think this Heavy Sealing is going to work out after all for me.
> 
> Beweave it or not....I see improvements already.
> 
> ETA: I've been doing my Inversion all this week.  I may be able to get a skrait 7 days in this month.



@IDareT'sHair 

Awesome sauce!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Aggie
Yeah, I noticed it isn't tangling/knotting as badly with the Moisture Drench and the Heavy Sealing Combo!


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> Yeah, I noticed it isn't tangling/knotting as badly with the Moisture Drench and the Heavy Sealing Combo!


@IDareT'sHair 

 It's so freeing when you find what works for your hair, isn't it?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Aggie said:


> *It's so freeing when you find what works for your hair, isn't it?*


@Aggie
Yes, but I just hope it is 'what I think it is' and not some kinda' fluke.

You know that has been known to happen too.


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> Yes, but I just hope it is 'what I think it is' and not some kinda' fluke.
> 
> You know that has been known to happen too.


True, true. let's hope it's for the long haul though.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@rileypak


----------



## rileypak

@IDareT'sHair


Think I'm going to use my jar of APB Flowers and Roots DC next week. Plan to break out the Sarenzo Leave in spray too.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> *APB Flowers and Roots DC *next week.


@rileypak
Haven't heard of this one?


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak
> Haven't heard of this one?


She used to stock it a long, long time ago.
Hasn't been in her shop in a long time.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@rileypak
Interesting.  I have my E/aster Car.t locked & loaded.  And I also have an idea about my Lotions & Puddings for M-Day.

I may rethink that whole order and make some adjustments because of my strategy to do heavy sealing through most of the spring early summa'.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Saludable84
Mernin' Sista'


----------



## Saludable84

Morning Ladies! 

@IDareT'sHair i was speaking with another poster and she heavy seals during the summer. I tried is last summer and I actually preferred it. It seemed like it would be a lot at first, but it helped with the dry air and hot sun. 

I also went to hairveda and made a tiny purchase. Tsk tsk.


----------



## Saludable84

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Saludable84
> Mernin' Sista'



We were typing at the same time


----------



## Saludable84

@IDareT'sHair you had me really evaluating these dreads. Thank you. 

They don't happen often, but I'm noticing that I don't get them for a few weeks after using protein. When I was doing hard protein every month or using a medium protein a few weeks after a hard protein, I had no issues. I may have to return to that.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Saludable84
Interesting.  About Summa'-Sealin'.  

Thank you so much for that info. 

I was wondering if I would switch over to a Cream/Pudding during the Summa', but I may just stick with it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Saludable84 said:


> *They don't happen often, but I'm noticing that I don't get them for a few weeks after using protein. When I was doing hard protein every month or using a medium protein a few weeks after a hard protein, I had no issues. I may have to return to that.*


@Saludable84 
More "food for thought" on the dreading/loc'ing.


----------



## Saludable84

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Saludable84
> Interesting.  About Summa'-Sealin'.
> 
> Thank you so much for that info.
> 
> I was wondering if I would switch over to a Cream/Pudding during the Summa', but I may just stick with it.



I have some creamy butters like Almond Jai and TMN, but it's not the same. I feel like I would need a pomade on top to get the same heavy sealing effect. They are nice, but it's not the same.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Saludable84
The Moisture Drenched Pre-Poo & The Heavy Sealing has been getting me all the way together.

Hopefully, this and the regular/semi-regular protein tx's will help me overcome this hurdle.


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak
> Interesting.  I have my E/aster Car.t locked & loaded.  And I also have an idea about my Lotions & Puddings for M-Day.
> 
> I may rethink that whole order and make some adjustments because of my strategy to do heavy sealing through most of the spring early summa'.



I still have plenty of lotions so I'm only grabbing the one I don't have (Coconut Marshmallow). My cart is mostly bath/body items otherwise.
May decide to toss a whipped cupuacu butter in for the summer with all this talk of heavy sealing going on


----------



## Saludable84

rileypak said:


> I still have plenty of lotions so I'm only grabbing the one I don't have *(Coconut Marshmallow*). My cart is mostly bath/body items otherwise.
> May decide to toss a *whipped cupuacu butter* in for the summer with all this talk of heavy sealing going on



Both are in my cart.


----------



## DeerDance

Ya'll using henna? Where you buying it from? I was getting my hair dyed at Aveda but I think I need to stop to grow out this hair again.


----------



## MileHighDiva

DeerDance said:


> Ya'll using henna? Where you buying it from? I was getting my hair dyed at Aveda but I think I need to stop to grow out this hair again.


I buy my Jamilah and Nupur for a local Indian market, because it's less expensive than ordering from [email protected] etc.  I know a lot of the ladies order their henna from Henna Sooq.


----------



## DeerDance

MileHighDiva said:


> I buy my Jamilah and Nupur for a local Indian market, because it's less expensive than ordering from [email protected] etc.  I know a lot of the ladies order their henna from Henna Sooq.



Thanks. I remember Henna Sooq from back in the day. I think I wanna try their Raj Red


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

The face you make when you're minding your business and someone interrupts you.


----------



## Saludable84

shawnyblazes said:


> The face you make when you're minding your business and someone interrupts you.


He is just gorgeous


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Saludable84 said:


> He is just gorgeous


 Thank you


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@DeerDance
I've always gotten my Henna from: mehandi.com


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@shawnyblazes
He was 'bout to get in to something and got


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My Sarenzo Bo.dy Butta's arrived today.  I might grab a couple more.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Finished Up - an already almost empty jar of: Oyin's Sugar Berries.  

I have x1 (maybe x2) BSP's and x1 more jar of Sugar Berries back ups.


----------



## Beamodel

I received a shipping notice from  Sarenzo (home fragrance wax Tarts)

My 4lb Affirm Fiberguard Relaxer arrived today too. Y'all wish me luck when I finally relax. It's been a long time


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel said:


> *My 4lb Affirm Fiberguard Relaxer arrived today too. Y'all wish me luck when I finally relax. It's been a long time*


@Beamodel 
I'm sure it will turn out nice.


----------



## Beamodel

Thank you darling @IDareT'sHair


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

@DeerDance 
I get mine from eBay. I've been purchasing from the same person for years. He even emails me when he's heading to India to restock lol


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

@IDareT'sHair I heavy seal year round.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *I heavy seal year round.*


@curlyhersheygirl
Good to know!  Thanks Girl.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My HV x4 AG should arrive today.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl 
What are you using this weekend?


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> What are you using this weekend?


@IDareT'sHair 
Either CD or NG not sure yet.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

I tried the de-vacur.l decadence Wednesday and it was just meh. It cleansed well but provided little to no moisture. It's definitely not a repurchase


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *I tried the de-vacur.l decadence Wednesday and it was just meh. It cleansed well but provided little to no moisture. It's definitely not a repurchase*


@curlyhersheygirl 
Decadence gets mixed reviews. Glad I never purchased it.  Probably won't. 

 The reviews have been more on the negative than the positive.

I think I may use APB tomorrow?  Cleansing Conditioner, DC'er (UCS)  I will probably be doing a Protein Rx too.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> Decadence gets mixed reviews. Glad I never purchased it.  Probably won't.
> 
> The reviews have been more on the negative than the positive.
> 
> I think I may use APB tomorrow?  Cleansing Conditioner, DC'er (UCS)  I will probably be doing a Protein Rx too.


@IDareT'sHair 
Yeah I see why now. Although it's geared toward tight curls I think it would work better on looser textured hair. My hair craves moisture so it just wasn't enough for me. Ou.idad's coconut blew this out the water.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *Yeah I see why now. Although it's geared toward tight curls I think it would work better on looser textured hair.*


@curlyhersheygirl
I like Dcurl No-Poo.  Will always keep that one in the stash.  

You and @rileypak betta' leave me alone always talmbout Ou.idad.


----------



## flyygirlll2

Morning!

@curlyhersheygirl I didn't care for it either so I gave those products away.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

flyygirlll2 said:


> *Morning!
> I didn't care for it either so I gave those products away.*


@flyygirlll2 @Saludable84
Hey PJ's!

flyygirlll2 - Again, I am so glad I didn't buy that mess. 

And it's not cheap.


----------



## flyygirlll2

So, I'm going to probably wash my hair agian on Monday. I did a protein treatment the other day and my hair feels like crap. I thought my hair needed it since it's been a while but clearly it's not. 


My hair is so resistant it's ridiculous. I have to try to find a solution. I think I will look into doing another Komaza hair analysis. Last time when I did, it was during a few months into transitioning. Feels like I've reached a wall and I just want to get around it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@flyygirlll2 @Saludable84 
So, last night, I did end up grabbing x4 more Sarenzo Bo/dy Fro'stings after opening the x4 I got yesterday to smell them.

I couldn't resist snatching up a few more.   Lordt.  they smell goodt.

 They sent me a sample of the Ha.ir & Bod.y Milk, I kinda' like it.  Do either of you buy the Full Size?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

flyygirlll2 said:


> *Feels like I've reached a wall and I just want to get around it.*


@flyygirlll2 
This is exactly how I feel/felt with this detangling issue. 

Hopefully, I found something that works.

So, I know how you feel.  It's so frustrating........


----------



## flyygirlll2

IDareT'sHair said:


> @flyygirlll2
> This is exactly how I feel/felt with this detangling issue.
> 
> Hopefully, I found something that works.
> 
> So, I know how you feel.  It's so frustrating........



It's become a nuisance. Idk what to do anymore. I was talking to my mother and she said " Well, that's why I asked you before going natural if you were 100% sure because honey..... that hair is work!" 

I really wish I could find someone here that's trustworthy enough to do my hair. I need a break.


----------



## Saludable84

curlyhersheygirl said:


> I tried the de-vacur.l decadence Wednesday and it was just meh. It cleansed well but provided little to no moisture. It's definitely not a repurchase



I definitely prefer the regular no-poo, but the mint/menthol bothers my eyes. 

Oui.dad I loved much better.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

flyygirlll2 said:


> It's become a nuisance. Idk what to do anymore. *I was talking to my mother and she said " Well, that's why I asked you before going natural if you were 100% sure because honey..... that hair is work!"
> 
> I really wish I could find someone here that's trustworthy enough to do my hair. I need a break.*


@flyygirlll2
And Mama would know. 

I'm sure she struggled with that head for years!

I got a name of a girl from several naturals (same girl from several folks) and she is close to where I live.......
I'm just not 'mentally' ready for that right now.


----------



## Saludable84

IDareT'sHair said:


> @flyygirlll2 @Saludable84
> So, last night, I did end up grabbing x4 more Sarenzo Bo/dy Fro'stings after opening the x4 I got yesterday to smell them.
> 
> I couldn't resist snatching up a few more.   Lordt.  they smell goodt.
> 
> They sent me a sample of the Ha.ir & Bod.y Milk, I kinda' like it.  Do either of you buy the Full Size?



I have a cart open as we speak


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Saludable84 said:


> *I definitely prefer the regular no-poo,* but the mint/menthol bothers my eyes.
> 
> Oui.dad I loved much better.


@Saludable84
This is the only thing I've tried from the line.  

I was 'tempted' to buy like He/aven in H.air Arc'Angel (and several other items) but never did.

I basically stuck with the N/Poo.


----------



## Saludable84

IDareT'sHair said:


> @flyygirlll2
> And Mama would know.
> 
> I'm sure she struggled with that head for years!
> 
> I got a name of a girl from several naturals (same girl from several folks) and she is close to where I live.......
> I'm just not 'mentally' ready for that right now.



I hear you. I got a rec to someone close to me as well as her IG tag and I just can't take the chance. Too many experiences and YT blogger disasters.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Saludable84 said:


> *I have a cart open as we speak*


@Saludable84
I think J.Monique is great for Winter and Sarenzo gone be my Joint for Summa'. 

Sheer Perfection.  The scents are out of this world and it's non-greasy etc.....

I just don't want bees/wasps chasing me around.


----------



## Saludable84

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Saludable84
> This is the only thing I've tried from the line.
> 
> I was 'tempted' to buy like He/aven in H.air Arc'Angel (and several other items) but never did.
> 
> I basically stuck with the N/Poo.



Their products are to pricey to be do regular degular schmegular. I prefer APB cleansing conditioners over DC anyday, but the way my hair and APB turnaround are set up when it's time to conditioner cleanse, I need an OTG backup. 

I will probably switch to oui.dad soon enough.


----------



## Saludable84

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Saludable84
> I think J.Monique is great for Winter and Sarenzo gone be my Joint for Summa'.
> 
> Sheer Perfection.  The scents are out of this world and it's non-greasy etc.....
> 
> *I just don't want bees/wasps chasing me around.*


----------



## Alma Petra

flyygirlll2 said:


> So, I'm going to probably wash my hair agian on Monday. I did a protein treatment the other day and my hair feels like crap. I thought my hair needed it since it's been a while but clearly it's not.
> 
> 
> My hair is so resistant it's ridiculous. I have to try to find a solution. I think I will look into doing another Komaza hair analysis. Last time when I did, it was during a few months into transitioning. Feels like I've reached a wall and I just want to get around it.



I'm afraid of finding myself in a similar situation when I do a protein treatment on Monday. I have never really got anything but rough dry and brittle hair from protein treatments in the past, except for when I use the home made gelatin treatment which I,  for that reason, suspect of not being a real protein treatment lol. 

And don't ask me why I still insist on doing protein treatments smh


----------



## flyygirlll2

IDareT'sHair said:


> @flyygirlll2
> And Mama would know.
> 
> I'm sure she struggled with that head for years!
> 
> I got a name of a girl from several naturals (same girl from several folks) and she is close to where I live.......
> I'm just not 'mentally' ready for that right now.



LOL. She even told me to blane my father because he's the one that has the super thick/coarse hair. She's the only one that knew how to properly take care of my hair and be gentle. 

She always taught me that not everybody's hands will go with your hair. She believes in positive/energy hence why I'm reluctant to let just anybody touch my hair to this day.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Saludable84 said:


> *I hear you. I got a rec to someone close to me as well as her IG tag and I just can't take the chance. Too many experiences and YT blogger disasters.*


@Saludable84
I just looked at that Girl's card on my desk yesterday. 

I'm dealing with a mini set-back of my own doing, I would hate to hafta' recover from someone else's mistakes.

I am not ready to deal. 

I was in "Random" and a poster was talmbout an appointment and the person never even bothered to show up and took 40 minutes after said scheduled appointment before she even bothered to call & follow up.  After OP left after 20 minutes.

I remember those days and mentally, I am just not there right now.

Even though I would love for somebody else to do my Hurr for a change.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

flyygirlll2 said:


> *She always taught me that not everybody's hands will go with your hair.* *She believes in positive/energy hence why I'm reluctant to let just anybody touch my hair to this day.*


@flyygirlll2
I_ 'came into the knowledge'_ of this when I joined LHCF.  I did go back and basically 'repent' for all the types of hands I had in my hair that destroyed my hair and my own lack of knowledge about my own hair and beweaving what stylists said about my hair.  Words spoken over my Hair/Head.

I now believe this as well.  I wish I would have learned this lesson 20 years ago.

Before I came here I was 100% reliant upon "the Stylist" and put my total trust in them and their supposedly 'expertise'. 

I will never give anybody that much authority over a part of my body.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Saludable84 
I got a jar of APB Cleansing on a Swap and I really like it.  Will be using it tomorrow.

I gotta get through all this WEN I done bought from this Gurl too.  I am almost finish with the Liter of Pomegranate.  

I bought her Spring Set which was Fig with a Cher.ry Bl.ossom, since I had committed to do that a while back.  

I am done with doing that.  I will be strictly returning to my Handmade Natural Cleansers.

So I will definitely be rotating my Handmade Naturals in between with the WEN.


----------



## flyygirlll2

@IDareT'sHair I learned that the hard way after I moved away from home. I depended on my mother to do my hair most of my life. I had stylist mess up my hair and make disparaging comments while in their chair. I vowed never agian.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Saludable84 I put a Capucau But.ter in my APB Cart since you & @rileypak were talmbout it, for my Heavy Sealing Project.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

flyygirlll2 said:


> I learned that the hard way after I moved away from home. *I depended on my mother to do my hair most of my life.* I had stylist mess up my hair and* make disparaging comments while in their chair*. I vowed never agian.


@flyygirlll2
Me Too!  Because my Mom had been a Stylist and it was x4 Girls.

I truly blame myself for not learning how to take care of my own hair after I left for College.  I should have learned how to care for my hair then.

Yeah, I allowed them to say it was too thick, too fine, too long, too short, too this, too that.

And I allowed them to do things my Hair, I never would tolerate today.


----------



## flyygirlll2

@IDareT'sHair My mother is a stylist but her knees are pretty bad now. She needs knee replacement surgery, She doesn't do hair as much as she used to outside of her own. Yeah I learned after the fact lol.


----------



## Saludable84

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Saludable84
> I just looked at that Girl's card on my desk yesterday.
> 
> I'm dealing with a mini set-back of my own doing, I would hate to hafta' recover from someone else's mistakes.
> 
> I am not ready to deal.
> 
> I was in "Random" and a poster was talmbout an appointment and the person never even bothered to show up and took 40 minutes after said scheduled appointment before she even bothered to call & follow up.  After OP left after 20 minutes.
> 
> I remember those days and mentally, I am just not there right now.
> 
> Even though I would love for somebody else to do my Hurr for a change.



I read that. I do not miss those days. I would love a wash day off, but it's just not happening any time soon.


----------



## Saludable84

flyygirlll2 said:


> @IDareT'sHair I learned that the hard way after I moved away from home. I depended on my mother to do my hair most of my life. I had stylist mess up my hair and make disparaging comments while in their chair. I vowed never agian.



My mother was the only one who really knew my hair. She tells me all the time she's glad she never has to deal with it these days. The texture is ok, it just a lot. Like when food keeps growing on your plate. 

A stylist told me once my hair was bad. Seriously. I never went back. And after my hair fell out in the crown area? Yeah, I've been done. 

It funny though because when I complained to my mother about my son's dreads, she said "it locks up just like yours!"


----------



## flyygirlll2

Saludable84 said:


> My mother was the only one who really knew my hair. She tells me all the time she's glad she never has to deal with it these days. The texture is ok, it just a lot. Like when food keeps growing on your plate.
> 
> *A stylist told me once my hair was bad*. Seriously. I never went back. And after my hair fell out in the crown area? Yeah, I've been done.
> 
> It funny though because when I complained to my mother about my son's dreads, she said "it locks up just like yours!"



SMH  that's terrible. I've only had one stylist allude to that where my my mom used to work when I was younger. She asked what happened to my hair because it's nothing like my mom, I proudly responded that I got my daddy's hair 

I used to get my hair compared to my mom all the time because she has a looser texture and it's always been very long. 


God knows I need a break but I'll have to keep on keeping on until I find a unicorn stylist.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @DeerDance
> I'm Natcha' now!


I didn't know this. hey T 
I haven't been able to get on like I would like and half the time I hate my hair so yea.

I def. need to find my jars of qhemet and send it to you now 

hey @DeerDance


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *I didn't know this. hey T*
> I haven't been able to get on like I would like and half the time I hate my hair so yea.
> 
> *I def. need to find my jars of qhemet and send it to you now *


@chebaby
Hey Sis!Miss You!

Yeah, that's how I had that set-back & awful detangling session a few weeks ago remember?  Dealin' with the Natcha' Blues.

Lawd...You Shole Do Gurl!  ASAP! Please & Thank You.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Saludable84 said:


> *I read that. I do not miss those days. I would love a wash day off, but it's just not happening any time soon.*


@Saludable84
Shole AIN'T.......

Ain't Nobody tryna' catch a case.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My APB shipped.  

I shoulda' told her to wait and just ship it out with my E/a/s/t/e/r order.


----------



## Shay72

My mama surprised me with a $50 gift card for losing 50 lbs . Question is should it go towards my hair products addiction or my planner addiction? We shall see.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Shay72
Nice Incentive!
Congrats again on all your hard work.

I'm sure whatever you decide, you will put it to good use.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My x2 CD's Marguerite's Magic came today for project "Heavy Seal."


----------



## DeerDance

I got for me and Hubby

6x 8 ounce JBCO
Colorful Neutral Protein Filler 16 Ounce 

I think I am going to return the protein filler. I'm trying to buy only from Black Owned Businesses this year. I really wanted Dudley DR-28 but its like 50 bucks. Maybe I'll try the Komaza Protein again or try the APB protein for the first time. I just couldn't resist with the price. 

I know to support our own we prolly gonna have to spend more.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@DeerDance 
Hey Sis from the Muthaland


----------



## DeerDance

IDareT'sHair said:


> @DeerDance
> Hey Sis from the Muthaland



Aye Ms Natchal! How you doin

I got two new Hercules seamless combs. DH  took my rattail comb to help retwist his dreads .

Where we getting our silk scarfs? DH wants one too lmao.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@DeerDance
*cackles about the rattail* 
DH has a lot of Hurrrrrrrrrr.

Not sure about the silks - maybe someone in this thread can help you out.  

In some of the threads I read, I think folks were just buying Silk Fabric and then doing something with it?

You might wanna thread 'search' on that one.


----------



## Aggie

This morning I got 7 bottles of Body Milk Lotions in fragrance Sugar De Mai and Acai Kiwi from Bekura. These are my two favorite scents from them. I didn't get or need any hair products so I didn't purchase any. I could always use those seasonal lotions though.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Aggie
I didn't look at Bekura's Sale?  What's going on there?


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Saludable84
> I think J.Monique is great for Winter and Sarenzo gone be my Joint for Summa'.
> 
> Sheer Perfection.  The scents are out of this world and it's non-greasy etc.....
> 
> *I just don't want bees/wasps chasing me around.*


Whoa! I am so familiar with this (bolded) happening to me @IDareT'sHair . It's a real pain in the behind too.


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> I didn't look at Bekura's Sale?  What's going on there?


They're only having a 15% off sale with code April15. It's not much but I was going to buy those lotions even without the coupon. They are back for the spring and summer.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Aggie said:


> *They're only having a 15% off sale with code April15. It's not much but I was going to buy those lotions even without the coupon. They are back for the spring and summer*.


@Aggie
I "do" remember that now.

Thank you!  

Cause I was thinking....humpf fifffteen?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Aggie 
I need to get started on my hair.

And....I feel like buying something. 

Hopefully, I'll make it through this day w/o a purchase.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

*cough* So I 'bumped' that QB thread.  I need to know when the 16oz CTDG will be back in stock.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My Flax.seed Oil from P.iping Ro.ck came yesterday (totally unexciting)

Will use it for my "Moisture Drenched Pre-Poo" although I'm not using it specifically as a "Pre-Poo."

I'm using it more as an Oil Rinse or an "Oil Soak" and sometimes a Pre-Poo, but mostly during different points in my regimen where I can get it in. 

It has really been helping me get through my detangling process.


----------



## Saludable84

IDareT'sHair said:


> My x2 CD's Marguerite's Magic came today for project "Heavy Seal."



Morning! 

Please let me know how you like this. Been eyeing it since last summer but I'm no one who has used it and I didn't care for marguerites magic.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Saludable84
I've revisited both Mimosa and this one for Heavy Sealing....while I've long left them way, way behind in the graveyard known as CD and moved on to a lot of 'other' great thangs, I decided to revisit them specifically for heavy sealing primarily because they are somewhat easily accessible and were on sale and are "heavy". 

Upon memory, both seemed really "heavy" - but I was relaxed then too.

I didn't wanna blow through the other stuff I really like in my stash.  If these are just kinda meh (for the purpose of heavy sealing), I won't feel too bad about running through it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Oh....I was gone ask @curlyhersheygirl @Aggie and others in this Thread that Heavy Seal, how are you doing it?  Exactly what/how do you do?

And since Curly does it year round and Aggie lives in a climate that is warm all year round I wanna know how you are doing it.

And also others, in this thread, that Heavy Seal all year around.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Saludable84 
I finalized my APB Cart and it is locked & loaded and waitin' on da' Code.


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> I need to get started on my hair.
> 
> And....I feel like buying something.
> 
> Hopefully, I'll make it through this day w/o a purchase.


@IDareT'sHair 

I already got started. I used the moisture drench prepoo, shampooed with Keracare 1st Lather and Keracare Detangling Hydrating Shampoo. I have some Dudley's DRC 28 Protein Treatment on it now. Will be Moisture DCing with Redken All Soft Heavy Cream Treatment.


----------



## Aggie

I think I will be investing in some Joico Intense Hydrator Treatment for Dry Hair.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

IDareT'sHair said:


> *Oh....I was gone ask @curlyhersheygirl @Aggie and others in this Thread that Heavy Seal, how are you doing it?  Exactly what/how do you do?*


@Aggie
??????????????
I apply my products to wet/damp hair.  That's how I've been doing it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Aggie
I had some Joico and gifted them to a Relaxed-Head who bought most of my Relaxer related products.

I could see myself revisiting that line.


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> Oh....I was gone ask @curlyhersheygirl @Aggie and others in this Thread that Heavy Seal, how are you doing it?  Exactly what/how do you do?
> 
> And since Curly does it year round and Aggie lives in a climate that is warm all year round I wanna know how you are doing it.
> 
> And also others, in this thread, that Heavy Seal all year around.


I am usually protective styling under my wigs over big plaits when I heavy seal my hair.

I would seal with a heavy cream or butter (I really like those pomades for sealing a lot) on top of a liquid or light creamy moisturizer like Bel Nouvo hair Milk, for example. Then I'd use some oil over that as well, plait my hair down and wig it. This seams to be the best way my hair holds moisture.


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> ??????????????
> I apply my products to wet/damp hair.  That's how I've been doing it.


Sometime my hair is wet but if it's my mid week moisturizer - my hair is dry. It uses way more product but at this point I don't want my hair to suffer from hydral fatigue.


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> I had some Joico and gifted them to a Relaxed-Head who bought most of my Relaxer related products.
> 
> I could see myself revisiting that line.


@IDareT'sHair

Yes I'm slowly buying this line again. I already ordered the Moisture Recovery Balm but I know I will need the Liquid and the Deep Reconstructors as well eventually.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Aggie said:


> Sometime my hair is wet but if it's my mid week moisturizer - my hair is dry. *It uses way more product but at this point I don't want my hair to suffer from hydral fatigue.*


@Aggie 
Yeah, I think about that too which is why I try to use an Oil before each wash.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Shay72
Wanted to tell you, I've really been enjoying the A.loe V/era G.elly!


----------



## Shay72

@IDareT'sHair
The APB code is on her Etsy page


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Shay72
I didn't think the S.a.l.e started until next weekend?

I guess I shoulda' said: "Code to be Activated"


----------



## Shay72

Good point


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72 said:


> *Good point*


@Shay72
And You know I ran up in there and typed that code in!

Even though I know it don't start till next week.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Shay72
I can't remember how you felt about Sarenzo's Quinoa & Bamboo - but I've formally declared it a Hit for Me!

I'm so glad you pointed this out, because I woulda' been busy foolin' with other stuff in my stash and woulda' not have gotten to this for a while.  A Long while.

It's been doing me right.  Although, when HV has that Anni-Sale, Imma still grab a Methi-Set.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Saludable84
What you doin'?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I used: Alikay's Shea Yogurt & QB's abcdefg Butta' to Heavy Seal.


----------



## Shay72

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Shay72
> I can't remember how you felt about Sarenzo's Quinoa & Bamboo - but I've formally declared it a Hit for Me!
> 
> I'm so glad you pointed this out, because I woulda' been busy foolin' with other stuff in my stash and woulda' not have gotten to this for a while.  A Long while.
> 
> It's been doing me right.  Although, when HV has that Anni-Sale, Imma still grab a Methi-Set.


I  it. Huge hit. I'm going to attempt to save my gift card for Hairveda's sale. $50 can go a long way with them especially during a sale. I need to work on my list.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72 said:


> *I  it. Huge hit. I'm going to attempt to save my gift card for Hairveda's sale. $50 can go a long way with them especially during a sale. I need to work on my list.*


@Shay72
Yeah, that Protein Rx is thebomb.com.gov.net.biz.edu.

Yep, you can haul all day long on a Fiddy with HV.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Shay72 
Gurl, I'm telling you.... you (and Bae) will love Sarenzo's Bod.y Fro/stings.

Them thangs smell goodt.


----------



## Aggie

Shay72 said:


> @IDareT'sHair
> The APB code is on her Etsy page


OMG! I love that code 'HE LIVES'. It's the best ever. Thank God, it's nothing like FINDEGG or BUNNYINTHEHOLE or something like that.


----------



## Aggie

Okay ladies, heading out the door to a funeral. Will be back soon.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Aggie said:


> *Whoa! I am so familiar with this (bolded) happening to me . It's a real pain in the behind too*.


@Aggie 
Those Bekura Milks sound like you'll have Bees chasing you!  They sound delish.

I may use x1 more J.Monique since the weather here is still 'iffy' and then put them away for Fall and take advantage of Sarenzo's delicious scents for Summa'.  

J.Monique's are more 'dense' so they probably last longer than the Sarenzo ones.

I also still have the 'over priced' one I bought from Bubble Bistro.  Even though I think it was overpriced (including shipping), it smells amazing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Aggie said:


> * Thank God, it's nothing like FINDEGG or BUNNYINTHEHOLE or something like that*.


@Aggie


----------



## Saludable84

@IDareT'sHair 
My normal regimen is to apply leave in to wet hair, place CTDG, then oil, then grease or butter. Now I will be adding both grease and butter, but just butter it grease, my hair is still pretty heavy and weighed down. I'm going to try the prepoo this weekend, but usually, it's hard to get everything off since I'm LoPo, so it causes my hair to get coated.


----------



## Saludable84

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Saludable84
> What you doin'?


I was in tar.get looking at CD


----------



## Shay72

Okay after some research I found out the Hairveda anniversary sale started on March 31st last year. So they're late. Hopefully it will be soon.


----------



## MileHighDiva

IDareT'sHair said:


> Oh....I was gone ask @curlyhersheygirl @Aggie and others in this Thread that Heavy Seal, how are you doing it?  Exactly what/how do you do?
> 
> And since Curly does it year round and Aggie lives in a climate that is warm all year round I wanna know how you are doing it.
> 
> And also others, in this thread, that Heavy Seal all year around.


I keep the last 4 inches of my hair lubed to the Gawds (heavily sealed), as part of my LCOB process.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Saludable84 said:


> *I was in tar.get looking at CD*



@Saludable84 
I only 'went there' with CD in the 1st place, because of what I remember about it being 'heavy' and accessible and it was cheap. 

I got really good prices on both Mimosa & Marguerite's.

And the BV Smoothie - I've had that for so long.

Did you buy anything?  What other good things did you see?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

MileHighDiva said:


> *I keep the last 4 inches of my hair lubed to the Gawds (heavy sealed, as part of my LCOB process.*


@MileHighDiva
Thanks Lady for the Laugh.  *cackles hard at Lubed to the Gawds!*


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Saludable84 said:


> My normal regimen is to apply leave in to wet hair, place CTDG, then oil, then grease or butter. Now I will be adding both grease and butter, but just butter it grease, my hair is still pretty heavy and weighed down. I'm going to try the prepoo this weekend, *but usually, it's hard to get everything off since I'm LoPo, so it causes my hair to get coated.*


@Saludable84 
I hear you.


----------



## Saludable84

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Saludable84
> I only 'went there' with CD in the 1st place, because of what I remember about it being 'heavy' and accessible and it was cheap.
> 
> I got really good prices on both Mimosa & Marguerite's.
> 
> And the BV Smoothie - I've had that for so long.
> 
> Did you buy anything?  What other good things did you see?



I remembered I bought that HV and DH was with me. I had to be extra good.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Saludable84 said:


> I remembered I bought that HV and *DH was with me. I had to be extra good.*


@Saludable84
Shole did cause you 'bout to be turnt up next weekend.......


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72 said:


> *Okay after some research I found out the Hairveda anniversary sale started on March 31st last year. So they're late. Hopefully it will be soon.*


@Shay72
They said this 'bout to be the Big 10 Year!

I'm here for it!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Looking at Jakeala, NG and a few others for this E.as.ter Sale.  I just asked *cough* Jakeala if she would be having one.


----------



## Saludable84

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Saludable84
> Shole did cause you 'bout to be turnt up next weekend.......



Girl..... I already tried to use that APB code. Crash and Burn. 

I'm too ready.


----------



## Saludable84

IDareT'sHair said:


> Looking at Jakeala, NG and a few others for this E.as.ter Sale.  I just asked *cough* Jakeala if she would be having one.



Is ST still planning on opening. I should have messaged her.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Saludable84 said:


> *Girl..... I already tried to use that APB code. Crash and Burn.  I'm too ready.*


@Saludable84 
Me Too!

What is 'wrong with us'????


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Saludable84 said:


> *Is ST still planning on opening. I should have messaged her.*


@Saludable84
It was suppose to be the end of Ap.ril.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Saludable84 
Oh and I did just ask HQS *i know, i know*

Wonder where my TMN is?


----------



## Saludable84

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Saludable84
> Me Too!
> 
> What is 'wrong with us'????



A condition called Product Junkietitis.


----------



## Saludable84

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Saludable84
> Oh and I did just ask HQS *i know, i know*
> 
> Wonder where my TMN is?


Honestly, I still love Bianca. She needs to get it together. 

Timisha though. She answered an email so I may cut her a piece of slack. A piece. 
.
.
A piece.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Saludable84 said:


> *A condition called Product Junkietitis.*


@Saludable84 
For real. 

And I knew full dang-gum well that Sale don't start till next week.

You know a PJ will always push the boundaries!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Saludable84
Um...Yeah.  She answered but she still ain't shipped nothing.

ETA: Speaking of Bianca, she was suppose to be making a comeback.


----------



## Saludable84

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Saludable84
> For real.
> 
> And I knew full dang-gum well that Sale don't start till next week.
> 
> You know a PJ will always push the boundaries!



You know.... sometimes the codes work a little early  .....so, trying is like, good for the soul  

Who am I kidding? I'm ready to hit paynah.


----------



## Saludable84

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Saludable84
> Um...Yeah.  She answered but she still ain't shipped nothing.
> 
> ETA: Speaking of Bianca, she was suppose to be making a comeback.



I meant to say..... so my first purchase, her name was on the return address. After I sent her an email addressing her by name, the return address changed to TMN. 

Too late.


----------



## Saludable84

@IDareT'sHair 

Bianca is a mess. She's like the cousin who is here, there and everywhere, but I still love her despite everything. 

One Day she sent me a mistake text text talking about she is relaxing after she goes to brunch. I was like "where".


----------



## Saludable84

I refuse to use my GM until I know what's going to happen. I'm worried it will most because I've had it for a looooong while.


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Saludable84
> It was suppose to be the end of Ap.ril.


It better still be happening!!!
I need Sweet Potatoe Creme


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Saludable84 said:


> *I refuse to use my GM until I know what's going to happen. I'm worried it will most because I've had it for a looooong while.*


@Saludable84 
I just looked at this today.  She finally sent me my missing jar not too long ago.  If she don't get it together, you can have it.  

I called her to thank her for it and that's when she told me she was getting it together.

It took her a good 6 months, but she finally sent it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> *It better still be happening!!!*
> *I need Sweet Potatoe Creme*


@rileypak 
Yaaassssss You Do!

I dips into mine very gently.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Saludable84 
I purchased my TMN on 03/29.  

I will wait until next weekend before I start clown'n


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> *I dips into mine very gently.*




Does anyone know if MyHoneyChild has Easter sales?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> *Does anyone know if MyHoneyChild has Easter sales? *


@rileypak
I've never known her to do one.  What you tryna' get Sophia's?

You could always convo Kritka.


----------



## Shay72

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Shay72
> They said this 'bout to be the Big 10 Year!
> 
> I'm here for it!


They did 20-30% off for their 9th. Let's see what happens for their 10th


----------



## Saludable84

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Saludable84
> I purchased my TMN on 03/29.
> 
> I will wait until next weekend before I start clown'n



She usually quicker than that!


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak
> I've never known her to do one.  What you tryna' get Sophia's?
> 
> You could always convo Kritka.



Yes I need a jar...or three of Sophia's. 
I panicked slightly when I used up that jar last weekend because I only have one left now.


----------



## Saludable84

rileypak said:


> Does anyone know if MyHoneyChild has Easter sales?



I don't care about her sales. Her shipping just needs to be free.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72 said:


> *They did 20-30% off for their 9th. Let's see what happens for their 10th *


@Shay72 
I think when I talked to them on the phone, they were planning to shoot for 40%.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Saludable84 said:


> I don't care about her sales. *Her shipping just needs to be free.*


@Saludable84
Now that's the truff.


----------



## Saludable84

rileypak said:


> Yes I need a jar...or three of Sophia's.
> I panicked slightly when I used up that jar last weekend because I only have one left now.



And I know you can dip  

It's so scary sometimes with online vendors. Even the reliable ones.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Speaking of HQS - I used the Cleanser today.  I was suppose to use APB but grabbed HQS since it was close-by.

Man I love that stuff.  It's so refreshing.  It reminds me of S.p.r.i.t.e or 7-u.p for your Hair.


----------



## Saludable84

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Saludable84
> Now that's the truff.


She had a decent sale a while back, but her shipping rates were disgusting.

Then she had another deal with free shipping over a certain amount and I had a work friend chipping in but the shipping wouldn't go away. I emailed her and she responded but it was too much.

Each time I was 

At this point, she is a vendor I will pay full price for as long as shipping is at a 100% discount.


----------



## Saludable84

IDareT'sHair said:


> Speaking of HQS - I used the Cleanser today.  I was suppose to use APB but grabbed HQS since it was close-by.
> 
> Man I love that stuff.  It's so refreshing.  It reminds me of S.p.r.i.t.e or 7-u.p for your Hair.



Is this the Coco one? I wanted that.


----------



## Shay72

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Shay72
> I think when I talked to them on the phone, they were planning to shoot for 40%.


At 40% off I can cut all the way up and barely have to come out my pocket.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> *Yes I need a jar...or three of Sophia's. *
> *I panicked slightly when I used up that jar last weekend because I only have one left now.*


@rileypak 
Does Hattache carry it?

Sophia's will work really well during my Project Heavy Sealing.  

I use to buy it all the time when it was the same size as CRN's Ajani and then I switched to Ajani (easier to get)

Now it's bigger YAY!  I wish Ajani would expand their size.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Saludable84
It's the Coconut & Lime. 

It's my favorite and then the Brazilian Chocolate one and after that, the Strawberry one.

That cleansing conditioner is still a Fav for me. 

 Compared to all the countless Cleansing Conditioners I have used, this one still holds a special place in my heart.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72 said:


> A*t 40% off I can cut all the way up and barely have to come out my pocket.*


@Shay72
You shole can cut the pure'D natcha' fool on Forrrty%!  Turn all the way up!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Saludable84
Yeah, that shipping is turrible.  

I think I paid something like $11.70 or something crazy for x2-x3 jars.  Turrible.

It's fast, but it's costly.


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak
> Does Hattache carry it?
> 
> Sophia's will work really well during my Project Heavy Sealing.
> 
> I use to buy it all the time when it was the same size as CRN's Ajani and then I switched to Ajani (easier to get)
> 
> Now it's bigger YAY!  I wish Ajani would expand their size.



I think she only carries Sophia's on her site 

It's my summertime go-to since I don't have to double seal with it


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> *It's my summertime go-to since I don't have to double seal with it *


@rileypak
Welp.  You gone hafta' break down & get it. 

Can you wait until M-Day?

You should convo her to inquire about E/as/ter.


----------



## rileypak

Saludable84 said:


> And I know you can dip


I'm heavy handed and I know it


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> *I'm heavy handed and I know it *


@rileypak 
Gurl...I ain't mad at you.  Gone & Get Yo' Dip On!


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak
> Welp.  You gone hafta' break down & get it.
> 
> Can you wait until M-Day?
> 
> You should convo her to inquire about E/as/ter.


I have one jar left and technically I could wait until May... but I don't want to if I don't HAVE to 

Let me mosey on over to IG and shoot her a message


----------



## Aggie

Shay72 said:


> @IDareT'sHair
> The APB code is on her Etsy page


@Shay72

I just prepared my cart and it's ready to go. I really need some refresher sprays and that hair and Body Butta. I don't need anything else at the moment.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> *Let me mosey on over to IG and shoot her a message *


@rileypak
Now you're talkin' my language.

You know I will ask in a minute!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Aggie
Imma try the Cupaucua Butta' for my Heavy Sealing.

I can wait for M-Day for the Puddings & other stuff I was gone get.


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie



@IDareT'sHair
Plus 1


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> *Those Bekura Milks sound like you'll have Bees chasing you!  They sound delish.*
> 
> I may use x1 more J.Monique since the weather here is still 'iffy' and then put them away for Fall and take advantage of Sarenzo's delicious scents for Summa'.
> 
> J.Monique's are more 'dense' so they probably last longer than the Sarenzo ones.
> 
> I also still have the 'over priced' one I bought from Bubble Bistro.  Even though I think it was overpriced (including shipping), it smells amazing!



@IDareT'sHair

At bolded, you are so right. But I love those lotions so much, even the bees can't stop me from getting those .


----------



## Saludable84

rileypak said:


> I have one jar left and technically I could wait until May... but I don't want to if I don't HAVE to
> 
> Let me mosey on over to IG and shoot her a message



And let me go be nosey


----------



## Saludable84

I convo'd Nik. 

Let's see.


----------



## Aggie

Saludable84 said:


> Honestly, I still love Bianca. She needs to get it together.
> 
> Timisha though. She answered an email so I may cut her a piece of slack. A piece.
> .
> .
> A piece.


@Saludable84 and @IDareT'sHair

She never did sent those packages she promised from December 2016. I wouldn't get my hopes too high for her if I were you.


----------



## Saludable84

Aggie said:


> @Saludable84 and @IDareT'sHair
> 
> She never did send those packages she promised from December 2016. I wouldn't get my hopes too high for her if I were you.



I was waiting for you to come in here throwing decepticon reminders


----------



## Aggie

Saludable84 said:


> I was waiting for you to come in here throwing decepticon reminders


Truthfully, she's not ready . She needs a whole lot more time.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Aggie
Surprisingly, out of the blue, she finally sent mine from last Summer (I think it was)?...


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> Surprisingly, out of the blue, she finally sent mine from last Summer (I think it was)?...


@IDareT'sHair 

Unfortunately this does not impress me. I am surprised, but definitely not impressed


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Aggie said:


> *Unfortunately this does not impress me. I am surprised, but definitely not impressed *


@Aggie
I'm not "impressed" either - just shocked.


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> I'm not "impressed" either - just shocked.


Agreed  @IDareT'sHair 

Shocked is an even better description.


----------



## MileHighDiva

rileypak said:


> Yes I need a jar...or three of Sophia's.
> I panicked slightly when I used up that jar last weekend because I only have one left now.


You can get Sophia's from Hattache.  I don't remember whether they had a sale for Easter or not, last year.


----------



## rileypak

MileHighDiva said:


> You can get Sophia's from Hattache.  I don't remember whether they had a sale for Easter or not, last year.


----------



## Saludable84

Siamese is coming back in May.


----------



## Saludable84

rileypak said:


>



Oh really?


----------



## Saludable84

Finished one APB Ginger Root Growth Lotion. There's a corner left and I'm not planning on opening a new bottle. Want to use up other stuff.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@MileHighDiva 
I thought Hattache had Sophia's.

Thanks!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Jakeala will have 30% Code = *EASTER30  * Waiting on her to send me the dates.


----------



## Saludable84

MHC and HV have grease for a bit cheaper than QB. I'm really interested in comparing performance at those prices.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Saludable84
Both are very nice.  HV's Almond Glaze and MHC's Sophia's.

I also personally like CRN's Ajani.  And Alikay's Botanicals is becoming a new fav.

ETA:  I see you got your Sophia's


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Jakeala's 30% = EASTER30 from 04/16-04/24


----------



## Saludable84

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Saludable84
> Both are very nice.  HV's Almond Glaze and MHC's Sophia's.
> 
> I also personally like CRN's Ajani.  And Alikay's Botanicals is becoming a new fav.
> 
> ETA:  I see you got your Sophia's



It was 10.99. Even with shipping it was a tasteful purchase. I almost got three, but figured I can wait. 

I'm excited to revisit HV again too. 

The CRN Ajani is in my tar.get but it has biotin so I didn't want to take the chance. Biotin and my hair don't play well.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Saludable84 said:


> *The CRN Ajani is in my tar.get but it has biotin so I didn't want to take the chance. Biotin and my hair don't play well.*



@Saludable84
I see.  Smart.

Sophia's is very nice.  And HV's AG


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I was driving and thinking about my Stash.  ......

It's a wonder I didn't crash. j/k.

During the Chris.tmas Season, I put a lot of it in the Garage and now it's getting warmer, so I will be hauling it back inside. #paininthebutt

I figure I have until May before it really starts to heat up. Hopefully, I can use up several more things before I have to deal with that. 

If I had a full size Fridge out there instead of a large Dorm Size, I wouldn't have to worry about this.


----------



## Shay72

Updated the spreadsheet. I need to do better with updating in here. I'm not sure the last time I posted I finished something.

I used up the following recently:
Forever Unique Hair & Body Oil-I like it but I think I will stick with my hemp and sunflower oils that I purchase from eBay
Jakeala's Flax Mallow Conditioner-may repurchase during her Easter sale, if not, I will at some point
Jakeala's Sweet Hair Thing-may repurchase during her Easter sale, if not, I will at some point
Jakeala's High Hops Beer Conditioner-huge miss for me. Not a repurchase
All of my strength based teas-will use my tea based spray leave in's instead
Silk Dream's Wheat Germ Conditioner-I have one more

Should be done this week:
Conditioning based teas-will use my tea based spray leave in's instead
Honey Handmade's Carrot & Coconut Milk Cream Conditioner-last HH product, she's off the list


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Shay72
I'm making my little E.a.s.ter list.  I say "little" because I have several one-offs.

There is something new (to me) I wanna try from Jakeala - "Moisture Punch" Hair & Body.

So, if anybody here has purchased/tried it, lemme know if I should get it?

And I want a Sweet Nectar from NG. 

So, I have a lot of little things I wanna get.  I hate paying shipping for x1 thing.  ARRGHH!

I should ask Hattache if they are having a Sale?


----------



## Shay72

I'm working on my list today. We know I revise it a million times so I may just end up getting Hairveda. We shall see.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72 said:


> I'm working on my list today. We know I revise it a million times so I may just end up getting Hairveda. We shall see.


@Shay72
So do I.  Revision after Revision.

I know I will get APB and a couple one-offs. 

I've been killing HV lately. (Even though I don't need any).  

Their Conditioners are a definite HG/Staple once warm weather finally hits and settles in.

Those have been a main-stay and part of my HHJ relaxed and now natural.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@rileypak
What's Up Ms. Lady?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Waiting on:
APB
Sarenzo
TMN
HV


----------



## Aggie

Saludable84 said:


> It was 10.99. Even with shipping it was a tasteful purchase. I almost got three, but figured I can wait.
> 
> I'm excited to revisit HV again too.
> 
> The CRN Ajani is in my tar.get but it has biotin so I didn't want to take the chance. Biotin and my hair don't play well.


@Saludable84

Where did you get the Sophia's grease for that awesome price?

ETA:

Never mind. I see that that's the actual price everywhere I've checked so far .​


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Shay72
> I'm making my little E.a.s.ter list.  I say "little" because I have several one-offs.
> 
> There is something new (to me) I wanna try from Jakeala - "Moisture Punch" Hair & Body.
> 
> So, if anybody here has purchased/tried it, lemme know if I should get it?
> 
> And I want a Sweet Nectar from NG.
> 
> So, I have a lot of little things I wanna get.  I hate paying shipping for x1 thing.  ARRGHH!
> 
> *I should ask Hattache if they are having a Sale*?



@IDareT'sHair 
Please let me know if you do ask (bolded)


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Aggie
Lemme go ask right now.

Msg. sent.


----------



## Aggie

*Waiting on:*

Honey Comb Brand ( Hot head caps and satin cap)
House of Beauty (Joico purchase)
Bekura (Body Lotions)
Pharma Packs (Wetline Xtreme gels - running low on this one)


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> Lemme go ask right now.
> 
> Msg. sent.


@IDareT'sHair 

Thanks hon.


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak
> What's Up Ms. Lady?




There was no hair washed around these parts. I was a little under the weather this weekend. I'll get to it this Thursday evening.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> *There was no hair washed around these parts. I was a little under the weather this weekend. I'll get to it this Thursday evening.*


@rileypak 
Girl, I hope you feel better.  Sinuses again?

Awww......


----------



## Aggie

rileypak said:


> There was no hair washed around these parts. I was a little under the weather this weekend. I'll get to it this Thursday evening.


@rileypak 

I hope you feel better soon hon.


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak
> Girl, I hope you feel better.  Sinuses again?
> 
> Awww......


Stomach bothering me 

And thank you @Aggie @IDareT'sHair


----------



## Saludable84

Aggie said:


> @Saludable84
> 
> Where did you get the Sophia's grease for that awesome price?
> 
> ETA:
> 
> Never mind. I see that that's the actual price everywhere I've checked so far .​



Yes. Hattache. The price is pretty decent so I just bought it. I got two just in case they have a sale.


----------



## Saludable84

Feel better @rileypak


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@rileypak
Take it easy Sis.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Saludable84 @rileypak 
What 'scents' are ya'll getting your APB in?

I just picked: Birthday Cake and Buttercream  Too many scents to choose from.

Imma get my Puddings/Lotions for summer in "Hello Sugar"


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Saludable84 @rileypak
> What 'scents' are ya'll getting your APB in?
> 
> I just picked: Birthday Cake and Buttercream  Too many scents to choose from.
> 
> Imma get my Puddings/Lotions for summer in "Hello Sugar"



I'm getting a ton of body stuff so I'm trying the new scents: tobacco vanilla, white pepper lavendar, black fig honey, peach hibiscus, Egyptian dragon, Geisha Girl, Dragon blood, satsuma and Cayenne


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@rileypak
As always.... very interesting scent selections!


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak
> As always....a very interesting scent selections!


You know I dance to the beat of a different drum when it comes to scented items


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> *You know I dance to the beat of a different drum when it comes to scented items*


@rileypak
 Dance On Sis!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Hattache is planning to have a Sale on 04/14.

Ya'll keep me posted on the deets in case I miss it

@Aggie


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak
> Dance On Sis!




This list is evolving though. Hopefully I will grab some combination of all those. [tobacco vanilla, white pepper lavender, black fig honey, peach hibiscus, Egyptian dragon, Geisha Girl, balsamic greens and grapefruit, Tuscan blood orange, pink salt and water lily]

All the hair stuff is already scented and I'm fine with the scents she's offering in those (marshmallow clouds).


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@rileypak 

I should get something in Marshmallow Clouds.  Lemme go change one.


----------



## Saludable84

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Saludable84 @rileypak
> What 'scents' are ya'll getting your APB in?
> 
> I just picked: Birthday Cake and Buttercream  Too many scents to choose from.
> 
> Imma get my Puddings/Lotions for summer in "Hello Sugar"



I live vicariously through @rileypak when it comes to scents. I stick with marshmallow clouds, pumpkin something and I was doing Buttercream (it turns dark over time, but my conditioner was 2yrs old when I confirmed this). Right now, I like earths element (light scented baby powder) and nag champa (can't place it but smells nice) from the previous box I received. 

I experiment more with body products. I'm interested in the dragons blood and Egyptian something when I eventually order more creamy oils.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> Oh....I was gone ask @curlyhersheygirl @Aggie and others in this Thread that Heavy Seal, how are you doing it?  Exactly what/how do you do?
> 
> And since Curly does it year round and Aggie lives in a climate that is warm all year round I wanna know how you are doing it.
> 
> And also others, in this thread, that Heavy Seal all year around.


@IDareT'sHair 
My routine is as follows.
Apply a small amount of oil after final rinse then apply my liquid and creamy LI's followed by a pomade or butter.
I've been doing this for about 4 years and it keeps my hair moisturized and minimizes the splits and knots.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl
Speaking of ST'icals "Strand Repair" I wonder how often she'll offer it? 

I should convo her to see if it will be part of her M-Day Sale Offerings.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> Speaking of ST'icals "Strand Repair" I wonder how often she'll offer it?
> 
> I should convo her to see if it will be part of her M-Day Sale Offerings.


@IDareT'sHair 
Keep me posted


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl
Lemme go Convo her.

ETA: Msg sent.  I also convo'ed Claudie in case anyone is interested.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

@IDareT'sHair 
Hopefully she responds


----------



## rileypak

@IDareT'sHair @Saludable84 
I am happy to experiment on your behalves when it comes to scents 

I've found some really nice ones that while I won't get them in hair stuff, I'd gladly get them in body stuff


----------



## DeerDance

Ayo need to hurry up with this soultanicals orders. Who am I kidding tho, I won't be there to pick them up till 4/27 lol.

Waiting on

Hair:
Soultanicals
Sallys (Mielle Organics, Camille Rose also got a ton of stuff to stretch my hair)
Hotcombs seamless combs
Sareno
Amazon (8 bottles JBCO and Protein)
Ebay - 50 yards of Fold over elastic (I saw how Naptural85 ribbon tie hair elastics.  This was $16, can make 200 hair elastics! They like $5 for 5 of them at CVS smh.)
Ebay- scalp cleaner tool
Honey Brand head scarfs
Henna Sooq Red Raj Henna 
Luv Naturals - Some HUGE magnetic rollers, couldn't find them that big anywhere else black owned

Makeup
Bahi Cosmetics Highlights
Cult Beauty - Pixi Glow Tonic, January Labs Facial Spray

Other:
Bikinis from VS
Ebay- gold flash temporary tattoos for the beach
Free people convertible harem pants


----------



## Shay72

IDareT'sHair said:


> Hattache is planning to have a Sale on 04/14.
> 
> Ya'll keep me posted on the deets in case I miss it
> 
> @Aggie


Good to know. I may be able to get some one off's from them.


----------



## MileHighDiva

@DeerDance 
Where's your vacation destination? You'll be fly with gold tattoos and harem pants. 

@bajandoc86 
Did your Boo come to visit yet?


----------



## DeerDance

MileHighDiva said:


> @DeerDance
> Where's your vacation destination? You'll be fly with gold tattoos and harem pants.
> 
> 
> @bajandoc86
> Did your Boo come to visit yet?



Thank you! Going to Cuba before 45 shuts it down!


----------



## Shay72

*Preliminary Easter Shopping List
Hairveda*
Moist 24/7 x2
Moist Pro x2
Acai Berry
Hydrasilica x2

On the fence with the Acai Berry

*Hattache*
Oyin's Honey Hemp Conditioner
DB's Pumpkin Seed Conditioner


----------



## bajandoc86

@MileHighDiva 

Not yet. In two weeks I will see my boo! The closer his visit gets the more impatient I get. It's taking too long. *grumpy*


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@DeerDance
You have a nice haul list.  Wouldn't expect anything less from you....

Can't wait to hear about Cu.ba


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@bajandoc86
YAY!.....


----------



## rileypak

Evening everyone!
Feeling much better tonight (so much that I could exercise). Thanks for the well wishes.

My preliminary Easter list consists of:
*APB*
Foaming Body Cleansing Creme (don't ask how many I'm getting )
Lotus Flower Feminine Spray
Lotus Flower Feminine Wash
Silky Dusting Powder
Coconut Marshmallow Hair Lotion
Honey Molasses Conditioning Treatment
Whipped Cupuacu Butter

*Hattache*
MyHoneyChild Sophia's Hair Grease
Afroveda Totally Twisted Ginger Almond Butter
Anything else that might catch my eye...


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> Hattache is planning to have a Sale on 04/14.
> 
> Ya'll keep me posted on the deets in case I miss it
> 
> @Aggie


@IDareT'sHair 

Oooh nice! I don't know if I'll take advantage of it but if the urge hits me, I may be investing in one of those MHC Sophia Grease y'all keep talking about.


----------



## Aggie

Evening All.

Great to hear you're feeling better @rileypak.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Need to work on my E/a/s/t/e/r List.

I know I'm getting:
APB
Jakeala
NG
Claudie?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

CLAUDIE is having 35% off.  Deets posted on her Website.  I'll check those out and come back and repost.


----------



## Aggie

*As for me, for easter, I may get:*

APB Refresher Sprays and also the Hair and Boody Butta
Inahsi's Aloe-Hibiscus Leave-in x3 bottles if there's a good sale
MHC Sophia's Grease


----------



## Aggie

Why oh why doesn't Komaza have sales? . They really should.


----------



## Aggie

I forgot to report that I finished up a bottle of NG Hibiscus and Honey Leave-in. I have one back-up but after trying Inahsi's Aloe-Hibiscus Leave-in , I may not repurchase the NG leave-in anymore.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Mernin' PJ's of the PJ'sHope all is well.  

And I hope you are all practicing for the E.as.ter PJ Olymp.ics 

Gettin' them Fangas in shape to hit Paynah


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Aggie said:


> *As for me, for easter, I may get:
> Inahsi's Aloe-Hibiscus Leave-in x3 bottles if there's a good sale*


@Aggie 
They usually have $9 or 40%


----------



## DeerDance

IDareT'sHair said:


> @DeerDance
> You have a nice haul list.  Wouldn't expect anything less from you....
> 
> Can't wait to hear about Cu.ba



Tee hee. Yes I'll def tell ya'll about it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@DeerDance 
It's going to be so beautiful.  And I know you two will fit right in!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Claudie's 35% is until 04/18. Code = *BUNNY *In case anybody's interested. $15 Minimum Purchase.


----------



## DeerDance

Does Hattache usually have a flat rate discount? It's the first time i've heard of it, they have so much good stuff!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@DeerDance
They have $6 Flat Rate Shipping I think?

Their Sale is usually about 20% maybe 25%?  They do have great stuff, fast shipping and excellent CS.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Grabbed:
Claudie's Pre-Poo
Claudie's Grandma Louise Pomade (for project heavy-seal in unscented)


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> Mernin' PJ's of the PJ'sHope all is well.
> 
> And I hope you are all practicing for the E.as.ter PJ Olymp.ics
> 
> Gettin' them Fangas in shape to hit Paynah


Absolutely. Starting with skin care stuff later today


----------



## rileypak

*Used up*
Network 21 spray (50-11 backups, won't repurchase for a while but it is a repurchase)


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> They usually have $9 or 40%


@IDareT'sHair 

Whoa...Sweet!


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Hey divas
My Easter list thus far will be rather limited. I'll be shopping at Hattache and CJ


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Mornin' everyone.

Make it a great day!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl
Hey Lady!  What you usin' today? 

I'm thinking about it myself.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I'll use APB Pumpkin @rileypak


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> I'll use APB Pumpkin @rileypak


----------



## rileypak

Ship ship from Soultanicals and Soko Glam (skin care)


----------



## BrownBetty

I plan to haul:
APB body stuff mostly
Hattache mhc products 
Claudies maybe...

@rileypak - why are you cutting up in that hyaluronic thread!?  I was crying! Lol


----------



## rileypak

BrownBetty said:


> @rileypak - why are you cutting up in that hyaluronic thread!?  I was crying! Lol


----------



## BrownBetty

rileypak said:


>



You are a mess.  I had questions too but I said not today devil not ta-day


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My APB came today (x2 UCS) b/up to the b/ups.

Lemme mosey on back in that HA thread a minute and see what's going on.

@rileypak @BrownBetty

ETA: Oh, NVM I saw that.  I was in there this a.m.  I thought there might be some new "developments"


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Oh...Still Waiting On:
TMN
HV

*I think that might be it?*


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Mid-Week Wash Day. 

OT:
@Saludable84
I expected to come home and see "Sales" Popping off everywhere.....


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@rileypak @Saludable84 
Do you know if the APB Sale will include one of those B1G1? Deals on certain categories?


----------



## Saludable84

IDareT'sHair said:


> Mid-Week Wash Day.
> 
> OT:
> @Saludable84
> I expected to come home and see "Sales" Popping off everywhere.....


I'm disappointed. 

Guess I'll continue to hold on to my edges and wallet.


----------



## Saludable84

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak @Saludable84
> Do you know if the APB Sale will include one of those B1G1? Deals on certain categories?


Idk. I can ask.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Saludable84 @rileypak I thought 'most' of her Sales were B1G1%?  And certain items qualified for that deal?


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Saludable84 @rileypak I thought 'most' of her Sales were B1G1%?  And certain items qualified for that deal?



Most of the time but not all the time.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> *Most of the time but not all the time.*


@rileypak 
Good to Know!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ship Ship from Sarenzo (yassss I forgot all about it) B.ody Fro.stings.


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak
> Good to Know!


Yeah sometimes she just does discount only.

If she does some B1G1, I'm crossing my fingers that my body stuff makes it. Cause I need to buy a lot... otherwise I'll have to adjust the cart lol


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@rileypak

*cough* 
I was hoping the Buttas' and/or DC'ers would make the list.


----------



## rileypak

@IDareT'sHair
I'm asking too...
Just so I can plan accordingly


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@rileypak
It's all in the plan Sis.  It's all in the plan.


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Saludable84 @rileypak I thought 'most' of her Sales were B1G1%?  And certain items qualified for that deal?


@Saludable84 and @IDareT'sHair 

I sure hope the Refresher Sprays are B1G1. I could sure use multiples of that spray.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Aggie @rileypak
It seems like we all want something different is there is a B1G1%.


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie @rileypak
> It seems like we all want something different is there is a B1G1%.



@IDareT'sHair 

 I know right?

I don't know how @Miss Kane is going to help all of us but I sure can hope she tries to .


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> My APB came today (x2 UCS) b/up to the b/ups.
> 
> Lemme mosey on back in that HA thread a minute and see what's going on.
> 
> @rileypak @BrownBetty
> 
> ETA: Oh, NVM I saw that.  I was in there this a.m.  I thought there might be some new "developments"


@IDareT'sHair 

So will you be getting any of the HAs or no?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Aggie
That's hillarious.  We all said something different.

I guess that's what makes being a PJ so fun.


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> That's hillarious.  We all said something different.
> 
> I guess that's what makes being a PJ so fun.



@IDareT'sHair 

Agreed


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Aggie said:


> *So will you be getting any of the HAs or no?*


@Aggie
I bought a bottle this a.m.   Just 1 bottle.

I need to get back on NW21.  Ever since that detangling debacle, I haven't used it.  I need to get back to it. 

I wonder if build up like folks were talmbout aided in my knotting/tangling/locin' etc...? I haven't used any since that incident.


----------



## Aggie

I made 2 separate orders with Bekura - one was my body lotions and the other was my Honey Latte and Apple Sorghum on 2 different days.

I emailed them to combine my orders and tonight I just got an email from them saying they will combine them and send me a free sample of something nice. I hope whatever it is, I like it. the reason why they are sending me the free sample is because they can't ship my order until Tuesday of next week.

As it turns out, I am in no hurry so i can wait until next week. I have lots of other stuff I can use at the moment .


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> I bought a bottle this a.m.   Just 1 bottle.
> 
> I need to get back on NW21.  Ever since that detangling debacle, I haven't used it.  I need to get back to it.
> 
> I wonder if build up like folks were talmbout aided in my knotting/tangling/locin' etc...? I haven't used any since that incident.


@IDareT'sHair 

Oh my, I didn't know it was the NW21 that caused your tangling issues. Wow, That's worrisome. I haven't been actively using mine either.


----------



## Aggie

@IDareT'sHair 

If I do get the HA, I will need to get some other skin care stuff I see on that site. I can't just get the HA. I'm an Esthetician too so I'm tempted because of that reason.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Aggie
I bought it for 'research' purposes *cough* to try on my Hair. 

I guess I shoulda'/coulda'/woulda' got x2 bottles, but I only got one *le sigh*


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Aggie said:


> *Oh my, I didn't know it was the NW21 that caused your tangling issues. Wow, That's worrisome. I haven't been actively using mine either.*


@Aggie
No, I don't know if it was or not??....but I haven't used it since that happened.  

No reason, I guess I've just been too traumatized.

I guess I coulda' used it last week while I was inverting, but I didn't.


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie @rileypak
> It seems like we all want something different is there is a B1G1%.



Yep! Cause I'm really into body stuff right now so I'm looking for some washes and cleansers


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Aggie
I love getting 'stuff' from vendors (samples & what not's) especially if I like it.  

I got a couple nice goodies from HV, Sarenzo, Hattache and a few others.  

And Claudie will send me something nice in my order(s) on occasion.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> *Yep! Cause I'm really into body stuff right now* so I'm looking for some washes and cleansers


@rileypak
I've been buying quite a bit of this too.  In fact, I'd like to have another Bubble Bistro Butter.

I wish I were more familiar with their scents?

I'd hate to spend that much on something and totally hate the scent.  They cost too much for that.

The BN Safflower one I bought during their "Intro" Sale, smells more like Safflower than anything else.  I may save that for Fall/Winter.

So, I guess Imma rock on with Sarenzo (for now).


----------



## rileypak

My Soultanicals didn't arrive today 
USPS has routed it everywhere besides where it needs to be


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@rileypak
I hate when that happens.  

I just looked at a non-hair related item, that was here in my City and now it's showing that it's someplace else.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

So, okay I used CD's Marguerite's and CD's Mimosa for my heaving sealing tonight and it worked great. 

This heavy sealing is such a win-win.  It's been helping me with detangling and it's been keeping my hair thoroughly moisturized.

I wish I woulda' started doing this in the Winter.  Or, if I was doing it, making a conscious effort to do it.

I hope all this will help with retention.


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> I bought it for 'research' purposes *cough* to try on my Hair.
> 
> I guess I shoulda'/coulda'/woulda' got x2 bottles, but I only got one *le sigh*


@IDareT'sHair

Well you know that's how we roll with the research purposed purchases


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> So, okay I used CD's Marguerite's and CD's Mimosa for my heaving sealing tonight and it worked great.
> 
> This heavy sealing is such a win-win.  It's been helping me with detangling and it's been keeping my hair thoroughly moisturized.
> 
> I wish I woulda' started doing this in the Winter.  Or, if I was doing it, making a conscious effort to do it.
> 
> I hope all this will help with retention.


@IDareT'sHair 

My hair still feels wonderful from my heavy sealing a couple of nights ago. 
Last night I only used some of oil combo on my scalp with some MN, biotin, msm, and garlic/onion essential oils. My mane base carrier oil was JBCO.


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> I love getting 'stuff' from vendors (samples & what not's) especially if I like it.
> 
> I got a couple nice goodies from HV, Sarenzo, Hattache and a few others.
> 
> And Claudie will send me something nice in my order(s) on occasion.


@IDareT'sHair 

I do  me some nice free stuff too  yum yum


----------



## DeerDance

I plan on just hauling some Hattache with some Bekura and Camille Rose. What are your must haves from Bekura, is it worth the price?

I want to haul some CosRX too @rileypak what do you recommend?

I am using BR P1970 and BRPIGM, also Mask Vivant, Dermopurifiante, and Creme Aminos. Drunken Elephant C-Firma and Retin-A too. I am acne prone and have a ton of hyper pigmentation on my cheeks.


----------



## rileypak

DeerDance said:


> I want to haul some CosRX too @rileypak what do you recommend?



My skin is combo/sensitive/CC acne prone/PIH prone and my favorite Cosrx items are:
Oil Free Ultra Moisturizing Lotion
Advanced Snail Mucin Essence
BHA Blackhead Power Liquid

The lotion and essence contribute to hydrating and moisturizing my skin 
The liquid helps keeps blackheads at bay and minimizes my acne (which is mostly the closed comedone kind that occasionally will turn red but never cystic).

I also own the One Step Moisture Pads and Hyaluronic Acid Essence. Haven't used the pads yet and the HA essence is just okay to me (I prefer MUAC HA serum to this one).

(Sorry to derail the thread!)


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

rileypak said:


> My Soultanicals didn't arrive today
> USPS has routed it everywhere besides where it needs to be


USPS has been clowning for awhile. I have a shipment that was due to be delivered yesterday take a tour as well. It arrived in the western part of my state early Tuesday so it should have been on time. Instead they sent the package to NH, then back to my state to the town not too far from me.


----------



## Saludable84

Bath and body, leave in and refreshers for B1G1 50% APB 
@rileypak @IDareT'sHair @Aggie


----------



## rileypak

Saludable84 said:


> *Bath and body*, leave in and refreshers for B1G1 50% APB
> @rileypak @IDareT'sHair @Aggie


----------



## DeerDance

rileypak said:


> My skin is combo/sensitive/CC acne prone/PIH prone and my favorite Cosrx items are:
> Oil Free Ultra Moisturizing Lotion
> Advanced Snail Mucin Essence
> BHA Blackhead Power Liquid
> 
> The lotion and essence contribute to hydrating and moisturizing my skin
> The liquid helps keeps blackheads at bay and minimizes my acne (which is mostly the closed comedone kind that occasionally will turn red but never cystic).
> 
> I also own the One Step Moisture Pads and Hyaluronic Acid Essence. Haven't used the pads yet and the HA essence is just okay to me (I prefer MUAC HA serum to this one).
> 
> (Sorry to derail the thread!)



TY. I have in my cart:

Propolis Light Ampule   
Hyaluronic Acid Hydra Power Essence   
Galactomyces 95 Whitening Power Essence 
  Advanced Snail 96 Mucin Power Essence   
BHA Blackhead Power Liquid  
Low pH Good Morning Gel Cleanser


----------



## Aggie

Saludable84 said:


> Bath and body, leave in and refreshers for B1G1 50% APB
> @rileypak @IDareT'sHair @Aggie


Locked and loaded. Thanks @Saludable84


----------



## DeerDance

Saludable84 said:


> Bath and body, leave in and refreshers for B1G1 50% APB
> @rileypak @IDareT'sHair @Aggie



welp looks like imma be getting some of those body butters (like 6 )


----------



## Saludable84

DeerDance said:


> welp looks like imma be getting some of those body butters (like 6 )



I want to try the foaming body wash. I'm kinda upset I have to modify my cart 

I may just make a small purchase end of the month, but I really don't want to. 

And I don't need any of this stuff


----------



## DeerDance

Saludable84 said:


> I want to try the foaming body wash. I'm kinda upset I have to modify my cart
> 
> I may just make a small purchase end of the month, but I really don't want to.
> 
> And I don't need any of this stuff



It's worth it


----------



## Saludable84

My Sophie's Old Fashioned Hair Grease came


----------



## DeerDance

FROM APB [30% off HELIVES]

16 ounce Keratin Treatment
4 ounce Hair and Body Butters in

 Snickerdoodle
Fruit Loops 
Cookie Dough 
Almond Macaroon 
Flowerbomb 
Tuscan Blood Orange

Hattache [25% off SPRING25)
200 grams Red Raj Henna
Bekura Y.A.M.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

So.  This job is curing my PJ love because I have to wear a hat. 

However I need to work on my skincare sooooo I need some help

My skin is really sensitive and I scar easily.  I need ideas.  

I need a wash, toner , moisturizer and something to even my skin tone out as far as blemishes.  
Fire away!


I re upped on my Xcel 21 last night.  Waiting on a response from Miss Kane about her turnaround time.  I need body care items because Spring is around the corner.


----------



## Aggie

*From Hattache:*

x1 MHC Sophia's Hair Grease
x2 Inahsi Aloe-Hibiscus Leave-in
x1 Kreyol Essence HBCO


*Also From Annabelle's Perfect Blends:*

x6 Refresher Sprays in multiple fragrances
x4 Body Butters also in multiple fragrances


These should last me for a long while. At least until Independence or maybe even Labor Day. I have other stuff I can use if I run out. I am only purchasing during good sales. 

I'm purchasing body butters from J. Monique's Naturals during her next sale so I'm crouching ready to pounce on that one.


----------



## bajandoc86

Hey y'all Happy Easter!

I am planning to make a few small purchases today mainly for stuff I need. Keeping it tight with my no/low buy.

Tell me why Ayo is only allowing me to purchase 1 Pumkpin Detox at a time? This is ridiculous, especially with her shipping prices. Ugh. I am going to Hattache to check to see if they carry it.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Hey divas 
My Hattache order has already shipped. 
X4 HTN LI
1 HTN oil
X2 HTN amino conditioners


----------



## flyygirlll2

@curlyhersheygirl Mine just shipped too


----------



## Aggie

*From SleekHair:*

1 Joico K-Pak Deep Penetrating reconstructor - 33oz
1 Joico K-Pak Intense Hydrator Treatment - 33oz
1 Joico K-Pak Cuticle Sealer pH Neutralizer - 33oz
1 Joico K-Pak Clarifying Shampoo - 10.1oz


----------



## Aggie

I will be getting more Joico products but not right now. I am interested in some of their styling products as well. That K-Pak line is so interesting to me right now and I don't know why . I already got the Moisture Recovery Shampoo and Conditioning Balm last week. It's a shame I can't find this on the ground here in the Bahamas.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@flyygirlll2
What did you get from Hattache?  

Oh Yeah....mine shipped too.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My Sarenzo came today: x4 Bo.dy F.rostings (they all smell delicious)


----------



## flyygirlll2

IDareT'sHair said:


> @flyygirlll2
> What did you get from Hattache?
> 
> Oh Yeah....mine shipped too.



I got MHC Sophia's Hair Grease and Up North Naturals 8 -Oil Gelly.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@flyygirlll2
I just got: x1 SSI Sugar Peach & a Corander Fig.


----------



## flyygirlll2

IDareT'sHair said:


> @flyygirlll2
> I just got: x1 SSI Sugar Peach & a Corander Fig.



I saw that SSI is having a sale but I'm not moved to get anything.


----------



## flyygirlll2

@IDareT'sHair Just saw the email for Hairveda's 10 year anniversary sale. I know you and @Shay72 have been waiting for it. It's 30 % off with the code 10.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@flyygirlll2
So just the number 10?  No text.


----------



## flyygirlll2

IDareT'sHair said:


> @flyygirlll2
> So just the number 10?  No text.



Yeah in the email they just states to just put  that number at checkout. I was well that is one short code LOL.


----------



## flyygirlll2

Let me go try....


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@flyygirlll2
I just checked out w/the Methi Set. 

You know it's the PJ Olympics.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@flyygirlll2
I like your Avi.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Waiting on:
TMN  I'm about ready to file a PP on her.
HV (x1 on the way - just ordered x1)
SSI
Hattache
Claudie


----------



## flyygirlll2

@IDareT'sHair Girl, I know you would be in and out of there. I didn't get anything for now.


----------



## flyygirlll2

@IDareT'sHair When did you order from TMN? I haven't bothered with her in a minute.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@flyygirlll2
emailed TMN 'bout my stuff.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

flyygirlll2 said:


> *When did you order from TMN? I haven't bothered with her in a minute*.


@flyygirlll2
It was like the end of March?  Beginning of April?  She normally ships really fast.

I hadn't bothered with her either.  I just happen to browse over there and caught her on a 30%.

I got the Green Tea DC'er and the Henna DC'er.


----------



## flyygirlll2

IDareT'sHair said:


> @flyygirlll2
> emailed TMN 'bout my stuff.


Ughhh. Hope she responds in a timely manner because you know she is notorious for not responding right away.


----------



## flyygirlll2

IDareT'sHair said:


> @flyygirlll2
> It was like the end of March?  Beginning of April?  She normally ships really fast.
> 
> I hadn't bothered with her either.  I just happen to browse over there and caught her on a 30%.
> 
> I got the Green Tea DC'er and the Henna DC'er.



Oh ok. There's been enough time passed where you should have received a notification for shipment. Smh.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

flyygirlll2 said:


> *Ughhh. Hope she responds in a timely manner because you know she is notorious for not responding right away.*


@flyygirlll2 
Oh.....She'll respond when I put that dispute on her behind.

This is *20-17* why should you still hafta' ask folks where your stuff at?  

That's so 200*7*.


----------



## flyygirlll2

IDareT'sHair said:


> @flyygirlll2
> Oh.....She'll respond when I put that dispute on her behind.
> 
> This is *20-17* why should you still hafta' ask folks where your stuff at?
> 
> That's so 200*7*.



It's unfortunate that you have to hit folks with that PP dispute in order to get a response


----------



## IDareT'sHair

flyygirlll2 said:


> *It's unfortunate that you have to hit folks with that PP dispute in order to get a response*


@flyygirlll2
It's a shame in this day & age you still have to hunt folks down especially when there are so many choices out there.


----------



## Aggie

Okay ladies, I already got a shipping note from both Hattache and Sleekhair. I am very surprised at this but happy none the less.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Aggie said:


> *Okay ladies, I already got a shipping note from both Hattache and Sleekhair. I am very surprised at this but happy none the less.*


@Aggie
That's Great News!

Do you think you are finished or do you plan to get something else?


----------



## Aggie

flyygirlll2 said:


> I saw that SSI is having a sale but I'm not moved to get anything.


I'm not either. Not this time. I still haven't really dug into my current SSI stash as yet, so I really have no need.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Aggie
I FINALLY grabbed that Coriander & Fig.  FINALLY.


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> That's Great News!
> 
> Do you think you are finished or do you plan to get something else?


It's hard sitting here at my computer watching all the sales roll in  to not get anything else but I am really trying hard to hold my ground. I believe I am done for now though.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Aggie
I still wanna grab something from NG - but her Sale doesn't start until tomorrow.

"The Early Bird Always Catches the Worm"  Folks who wait get left.


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> I FINALLY grabbed that Coriander & Fig.  FINALLY.


@IDareT'sHair 

Oh yeah. I really love that grease. It is NICE!!!


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> I still wanna grab something from NG - but her Sale doesn't start until tomorrow.
> 
> "The Early Bird Always Catches the Worm"  Folks who wait get left.


@IDareT'sHair 

I have enough of her stuff for now. I need to get to the rest of her DCs soon too.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Aggie said:


> *Oh yeah. I really love that grease. It is NICE!!!*


@Aggie
I thought it would be a nice addition for the Heavy-Seal.


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> I thought it would be a nice addition for the Heavy-Seal.


Indeed! It really is. I will get some more perhaps later in the year. Right now I need to get to my Kiwi and Seyani Butters.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Aggie said:


> Indeed! It really is. I will get some more perhaps later in the year. *Right now I need to get to my Kiwi and Seyani Butters*.


@Aggie
So do I.  I have these too.  

All three get such excellent reviews.


----------



## flyygirlll2

So there's still no word of a sale from QB. I see the 16 oz of CTDG is still OOS after all this time.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

flyygirlll2 said:


> So there's still no word of a sale from QB. *I see the 16 oz of CTDG is still OOS after all this time.*


@flyygirlll2
This right here suxs. 

I looked at my little pitiful 8oz jar the other day.


----------



## flyygirlll2

IDareT'sHair said:


> @flyygirlll2
> This right here suxs.
> 
> I looked at my little pitiful 8oz jar the other day.



Yeah, I'm not understanding why it's still OOS though? I also noticed  that the BRBC is also OOS but thankfully I already have a full jar of that. My 8 oz jar is looking lonely now.


----------



## Saludable84

Evening Ladies! 

I scooped up APB, Hattache (again) and I think that's it. My HV shipped yesterday so I'm looking forward to the heavier sealers. I'm thinking of trying the Sophia's tomorrow.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Saludable84 said:


> Evening Ladies!
> 
> I scooped up APB, Hattache (again) and I think that's it. My HV shipped yesterday so I'm looking forward to the heavier sealers. *I'm thinking of trying the Sophia's tomorrow.*


@Saludable84 
Great Decision.

I need to take out what I'll be using tomorrow.


----------



## Beamodel

Hi ladies 

Well, the deed is done. I just finished applying a virgin relaxer to my hair my 3.5 year natural journey has ended and I'm back on a relaxed journey. 

Currently DC'ing with Komaza protein. 
Will follow up with APB UCS. I'm excited to see how delicious my hair will feel after APB UCS. 

I used Affirm Fiberguard Mild so I still have a decent amount of text which that was what I wanted. 

I'm pretty happy with my decision. I might be more active on the board again. When I was natural, I didn't have much to say.


----------



## flyygirlll2

@Beamodel I'm sure it looks beautiful.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel said:


> *When I was natural, I didn't have much to say.*


@Beamodel
.........

Well, I'm glad you are happy with your Hair/Decision.

And I'm sure it will turn out beautiful. 

Have you thought about how often you will T/U?

ETA: UCS is the Bomb!


----------



## Beamodel

@flyygirlll2 @IDareT'sHair 

Thanks. I plan on doing touch ups twice a year. I doubt I'll need it more often than that plus I've seriously mastered flatiron games my entire head so my roots will be a breeze.


----------



## Beamodel

@IDareT'sHair 
lol I didn't have much to say because I feel like I was in between. Like I didn't belong on the relaxed side since I was natural and I didn't belong on the natural side because I wore it pressed 100% of the time.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Beamodel
Yaaassss and you're a master at those Si.lk Press.es. 

I wish I could you could do me one.

APB's UCS is:


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Beamodel
Being Natural, for me, has not been an easy journey.

I hope to find a solution to make wash days a lot more simpler and a little more fun.


----------



## flyygirlll2

@IDareT'sHair I'm sure you meant to tag @Beamodel  cause girl I sure ain't mastered a silk press nowhere


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@flyygirlll2
 I did.

You and I are tools, technique & style challenged.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel said:


> lol I didn't have much to say because I feel like I was in between. Like I didn't belong on the relaxed side since I was natural and *I didn't belong on the natural side because I wore it pressed 100% of the time.*


@Beamodel 
If I had skills like yours bolded is exactly what I'd be doing.


----------



## Beamodel

Lol @flyygirlll2 

Yes wash days were so daunting. I will miss my curls but my hair looks more texturized now. Plus I'll be able to get back to washing twice a week (since I won't have to flat iron anymore) illl be able to use up more stuff @IDareT'sHair lol


----------



## flyygirlll2

IDareT'sHair said:


> @flyygirlll2
> I did.
> 
> I you and I are *tools, technique & style challenged.*



You ain't neva lied


----------



## Beamodel

It just takes patience and practice to get that press down right. But also Ms being down south, the humidity and natural pressed hair are NOT friends at all


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel said:


> *Yes wash days were so daunting.* I will miss my curls but my hair looks more texturized now. Plus I'll be able to get back to washing twice a week (since I won't have to flat iron anymore) illl be able to use up more stuff


@Beamodel @flyygirlll2
Trust me.  I understand.  It is daunting, frustrating and everything else. 

If I can make it through a wash day 'fairly easy' I am grateful. 

And I'm constantly trying to come of with different strategies to avoid tangles, knotting, locing, matting.  It's endless.


----------



## flyygirlll2

@IDareT'sHair Right. If I was skilled in that area, I would probably wear my hair pressed to give myself a break. 

@Beamodel Yes, wash days can be work. I'm looking to shorten it as much as I can now.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel said:


> It just takes patience and practice to get that press down right. But also *Me being down south, the humidity and natural pressed hair are NOT friends at all*


@Beamodel 
Trust Me, I know what you talmbout.  

I'm just glad you are happy with your hair again.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

flyygirlll2 said:


> *Right. If I was skilled in that area, I would probably wear my hair pressed to give myself a break. *
> 
> *Yes, wash days can be work. I'm looking to shorten it as much as I can now.*


@flyygirlll2 @Beamodel  I know if I had those skills - I'd be a Heat Trained Natural w/no regrets and would never look back as long as I didn't have any thinning etc....I'd be straight.

I don't like 'dreading' wash days because I gotta deal with detangling or think about detangling etc.....

It definitely takes the fun out of it.


----------



## flyygirlll2

@IDareT'sHair That's something I want to master one of these days. I didn't really like the way my hair looked straight when I did it last September after BC'ing.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@flyygirlll2
Girl, we got a lot to learn.

We still "Newbies" in the Natural Hair Game.

We ain't even got started good up in this joint yet.


----------



## flyygirlll2

IDareT'sHair said:


> @flyygirlll2
> Girl, *we got a lot to learn*.
> 
> We still "Newbies" in the Natural Hair Game.
> 
> *We ain't even got started good up in this joint yet.*



LOL true. There's always something new I learn about my hair. We can only do the best we can. At least we are armed with the knowledge pertaining to healthy hair care practices, so we have a jump start.


----------



## flyygirlll2

I feel like buying something else


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@flyygirlll2
I hope after say....5 years natural - we won't be strugglin' and havin' this same conversation.


----------



## flyygirlll2

IDareT'sHair said:


> @flyygirlll2
> I hope after say....5 years natural - we won't be strugglin' and havin' this same conversation.



I sure hope not. I would be so disappointed.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

flyygirlll2 said:


> *I feel like buying something else*



@flyygirlll2
So do I.

I didn't get any APB.  None of the 'stuff' I wanted B1G1, so, so far I haven't bought nothin'.

I do wanna grab x1 thing from NG and x1 thing from Jakeala tomorrow (or whenever their Sales start). 

I just hate paying shipping for x1 thing though.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@flyygirlll2 
We can't.  Could we?  Still be strugglin after 5 years?


----------



## flyygirlll2

IDareT'sHair said:


> @flyygirlll2
> So do I.
> 
> I didn't get any APB.  None of the 'stuff' I wanted B1G1, so, so far I haven't bought nothin'.
> 
> I do wanna grab x1 thing from NG and x1 thing from Jakeala tomorrow (or whenever their Sales start).
> 
> I just hate paying shipping for x1 thing though.



The only thing I want from APB is the Avocado Capuacu Hair Lotion. I have some DC's so there's no immediate need for it. I only want the AG from Hairveda too.

I was sucking my teeth earlier because I don't really want to pay shipping for one item either.


----------



## flyygirlll2

IDareT'sHair said:


> @flyygirlll2
> We can't.  Could we?  Still be strugglin after 5 years?



Probably not. I think we got this. It's early lol.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

flyygirlll2 said:


> *Probably not. I think we got this. It's early lol.*


@flyygirlll2 
*cough* 

Um.....I never did learn how to successfully Self-Relax, Flat-Iron, Blow-Fry....You get my drift.


----------



## flyygirlll2

IDareT'sHair said:


> @flyygirlll2
> *cough*
> 
> Um.....I never did learn how to successfully Self-Relax, Flat-Iron, Blow-Fry....You get my drift.



Me either lol but we can still learn. Slowly but surely cause my patience is null and void most days


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@flyygirlll2
Yeah...speaking of slowly but surely...

So..by the end of 2017 I wanna at least have successfully detangling fully accomplished.


----------



## flyygirlll2

IDareT'sHair said:


> @flyygirlll2
> Yeah...speaking of slowly but surely...
> *
> So..by the end of 2017 I wanna at least have successfull*y *detangling fully accomplished.*



Same here. I said I would assess my hair by the end of this year just to see where I'm at length/health wise and go from there.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@flyygirlll2
I just hope I don't encounter another pitfall between now & then. 

I'm trying hard to get that last mishap back on track.


----------



## flyygirlll2

IDareT'sHair said:


> @flyygirlll2
> I just hope I don't encounter another pitfall between now & then.
> 
> I'm trying hard to get that last mishap back on track.



I think the new methods/steps you're incorporating into your regimen should help avoid another mishap from occurring. Detangling sucks majorly but I believe you'll be fine.


----------



## flyygirlll2

I know Komaza doesn't really have sales at this point but I want to grab something though


----------



## Beamodel

Y'all, my hair looks so wavy now. It's not curly. I looks like it's 3c ish. 

I'm DC'ing with APB UCS right now.


----------



## Aggie

*I used up:*

x1 Nexxus Emergencee Reconstructive Shampoo
x1 Nexxus Emergencee Reconstructive Conditioner


----------



## divachyk

Hey Ladies, long time no chat. I had to purchase another magic star rake thanks to the airlines breaking mine.  Other than that, I haven't purchased many hair products lately. Will try to hold out a little longer because I have plenty to keep me busy. I'm loving Camille Rose right now and can get that from CVS.


----------



## flyygirlll2

@divachyk Dang at the airline breaking the comb! 

It's good at least that in the meantime you're able to get your hands on products that work OTG. Hope everything is going well for your DH.


----------



## DeerDance

Hattache don't play, now thats how you do shipping!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

DeerDance said:


> *Hattache don't play, now thats how you do shipping!*


@DeerDance
Yup.  Hattache is no joke.  Customer Service on Steroids.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Finished Up:
x1 Cream & Coco Spun Sugar Reconstructor (at least x3 b/ups)


----------



## Aggie

Morning ladies!

*This morning I used up:*

1 jar of Inahsi Naturals Mango Hemp Restorative Hair Masque - no back ups
1 bottle of Redken All Soft Heavy Cream - no back ups at the moment.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Aggie 
At least we are using up some stuff.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Shay72
Gurl....I was just thinking about you regarding HV's 10 Anniversary 30% off Sale....*scary*

Code = 10

Thanks to @flyygirlll2 for this one, because the deets showed up in my spam.


----------



## Shay72

I got Hattache's email but still didn't buy. Got all of the others too. But nothing from Hairveda. I'm waiting patiently.


----------



## Shay72

flyygirlll2 said:


> @IDareT'sHair Just saw the email for Hairveda's 10 year anniversary sale. I know you and @Shay72 have been waiting for it. It's 30 % off with the code 10.


Just saw this! Thanks!


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> At least we are using up some stuff.


@IDareT'sHair 

And buyin' stuff too


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Aggie said:


> *And buyin' stuff too*


@Aggie
Ain't it the truff? 

I've bought way tew much.  And most of it is durn back ups.
Claudie
Hattache
SSI
HV
NG
Still want APB & Jakeala. 

I wonder why Jakeala started her sale so dang gum late?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Sent TMN another Convo. 

Just noticed she has a new "Limited" Rhassoul & Jojoba and a Pumpkin something or other.....and 25% Discount Code = HEALTHYHAIR

As much as I would love to....I can't. 

Even though I would love to try the Rhassoul & Jojoba, due to her lack of CS Skills.  

The Pumpkin one is already OOS.  I wish she was better at CS.


----------



## Shay72

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Shay72
> Gurl....I was just thinking about you regarding HV's 10 Anniversary 30% off Sale....*scary*
> 
> Code = 10
> 
> Thanks to @flyygirlll2 for this one, because the deets showed up in my spam.


I never got the email at all. I've been checking IG and Facebook too.


----------



## rileypak

@divachyk


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ya'll keep Divachyk and her DH lifted up in Prayer.  

Ya'll say a word of prayer for our Sister & Her Hubby.


----------



## Shay72

*Hairveda*
Moist PRO x2
Moist 24/7 x2
Hydrasilica x2


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Shay72
Mighty Nice!

I would have loved to have gotten a couple Whipped Cremes.  I may do that M-Day.


----------



## BrownBetty

Anyone try the hair molasses from APB?  I'm debating on if I need it.  

 I have a cart full of stuff.  Maybe I buy body items this go around and buy hair stuff for M-day.... Hmmm.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Aggie
Did a Heavy Seal with:
Alikay Shea Yogurt
Mizani H20
CD's Mimosa (on ends)


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> Did a Heavy Seal with:
> Alikay Shea Yogurt
> Mizani H20
> CD's Mimosa (on ends)


@IDareT'sHair 

  Sounds de-lish-ious


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> Ain't it the truff?
> 
> I've bought way tew much.  And most of it is durn back ups.
> Claudie
> Hattache
> SSI
> HV
> NG
> Still want APB & Jakeala.
> 
> I wonder why Jakeala started her sale so dang gum late?


I pretty much only replenished stuff that I ran out of @IDareT'sHair. I don't feel right buying stuff I already have unless they are holy grails .


----------



## Saludable84

I'm not 100% at how @Beamodel does her presses, but @IDareT'sHair @flyygirlll2 i will tell you, it takes a while to learn. 

The things that have helped me get good presses is:
-Clarifying or using a sulfate shampoo x2
-Moisturizing DC (no cones) 
-Blowdry in medium sized sections using a protein heat protectant (aphogee green tea) and a little silicone heat protectant. Start at the ends and work up. Get the hair straight enough to be workable, don't let it smoke. Your blowout should be doing most of the work getting your hair straight. 
-Flat iron between 320-370. I don't recommend going over 400. I use a little Chi Silk Infusion (added shine) but you don't have to use a protectant if you don't want (you've already used to blow dry) or just use a little of the one you used to blow dry. One pass. If you cannot do the comb chase method, hold the hair as straight as possible while passing. 
-Makes the sections to flat iron a decent size. They don't need to be super small to get it bone straight. Also, it doesn't need to be bone straight. 
-You do not need to pass the iron fast. 
-Take a break if you need to. 
-If you need another pass, wait until your are done with the entire head lower the temp to less than 300 and go on with a second pass. 

When I was relaxed/texlaxed, my iron temps ever exceeded 270. I tried that temp on my natural hair and it laughed. I hate the high temps, but done right, they won't hurt your hair. I've had minimal curl damage, but only to the front which my my main straightening focus.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Saludable84 
Gurl, you laid that out!  It was a "Tutorial" inside a Post.  

Very Detailed.  And most appreciated. 

A lot of good info in that post.


----------



## divachyk

IDareT'sHair said:


> Ya'll keep Divachyk and her DH lifted up in Prayer.
> 
> Ya'll say a word of prayer for our Sister & Her Hubby.



Thank you - seriously, I'm crying real tears. This means so much to me. I love ya'll.


----------



## Aggie

@divachyk 

We have your back girl. You just hold on while we pray for you. Love  you girl.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@divachyk

Hold on My Sister.  Keep the Faith. 

You got folks all over the Country *and out of the Country* praying for you both.


----------



## flyygirlll2

@Saludable84 Thanks for the detailed post. I'll keep all this in mind next time I straighten.

@divachyk We got you sis


----------



## Aggie

*From Sleekhair:*

Today I got the Joico K-Pak Revitaluxe Treatment a few minutes ago along with the K-Pak Smoothing Balm and K-Pak Damage Repair Shampoo. I also got a large bottle of Nairobi Detoxifying Shampoo. I can't wait for my Joico stash to get here. 

My hair has been a little fragile in the last 3-4 months or so and I really believe these will turn that around for the better .


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Hey Ladies!
Happy Resurrection Day.

Enjoy Your Day.


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> Hey Ladies!
> Happy Resurrection Day.
> 
> Enjoy Your Day.


Morning all. Happy Resurrection Sunday to all my e-friends. Love  y'all very much


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Used Up:
x1 Hairveda Whipped Creme (couple of back ups)


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Burning Sarenzo's: Sinus Relief.  I like it. 

I wish I would have gotten a couple more of those.


----------



## Beamodel

@Saludable84

My presses were pretty much in order with what you said.

I would wash/dc. Apply a serum to my hair and detangle and blow dry in small sections, concentrating more so on my roots.

The. I would follow up with a little more serum and my flat iro.n. Most people use to comb chase method but I myself had difficulties controlling a tiny comb so I used a brush (like what guys brush their hair with). I will part my hair in small sections. Have the flat iro.n on top and the brush and the bottom, and stroke them both in a downward motion at the same time.

Results were perfect silky presses. I hope that helps a tiny bit.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Beamodel 
How's the Newly Relaxed PJ? 

Were you pleased with your final results?  How easy was the Virgin Relaxer?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My Hairveda is in the city.  I should get it tomorrow.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Beamodel
> How's the Newly Relaxed PJ?
> 
> Were you pleased with your final results?  How easy was the Virgin Relaxer?



Going great. I'm pleased. My hair is still a bit curly though. It looks like it's 3c but I'm ok with it. I did have to flat iron it but I didnt have to blow it out (which is the hardest part).

I'm looking forward to moisturizing & sealing my ends again. I never could do that at first without my hair reverting.


----------



## Aggie

Beamodel said:


> Going great. I'm pleased. My hair is still a bit curly though. It looks like it's 3c but I'm ok with it. I did have to flat iron it but I didnt have to blow it out (which is the hardest part).


@Beamodel 

When you relax it again, it would straighten out better. Virgin hair never seem to relax straight with that first relaxer. That's how I ended up texlaxed. I liked it so much, I just kept on texlaxing instead of making it all straight again. 

I only leave the mild relaxer on my hair for 6-7 minutes, plus I coat it with so much stuff, I probably don't get much of the relaxer to penetrate my hair at all AND I add quite a bit of oil and conditioner to my relaxer . 

Additionally, I texlax mostly every 20-26 weeks post. This year, I will be texlaxing every 13-18 weeks, depending on the speed of my hair growth.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Anyone have any suggestions for my skincare questions ?


----------



## Beamodel

@Aggie
Yea I don't plan on "relaxing" again until maybe 6mths from now. I did coat my hair too but my relaxer isn't a "bone straight" Relaxer which I like. It leaves texture but clawd, I didn't think it'll leave that much on a virgin one lol. 

Basically if I never said anything, no one would really know I'm relaxed now if I did a wash n go lol. 

However I live in very humid New Orleans. I was out and about and my "relaxed/textaxed" hair didn't puff up on me at all and I was thanking the gawds for that. So with that very simple occurance, I'm definitely pleased...


----------



## Shay72

Trying to decide if I'm going to buy anything else since I've only bought Hairveda.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Shay72
I also bought: NG & Jakeala and Claudie.


----------



## Shay72

@IDareT'sHair 
I'm thinking Jakeala since my hair  her product. Well with the exception of the High Hops conditioner.


----------



## divachyk

Extremely off topic -- I'm trying to do more crockpot meals to free up a little time in the evenings. If you have some crockpot faves, PM me please. Thanks


----------



## Saludable84

shawnyblazes said:


> However I need to work on my skincare sooooo I need some help
> 
> My skin is really sensitive and I scar easily.  I need ideas.
> 
> I need a wash, toner , moisturizer and something to even my skin tone out as far as blemishes.
> Fire away!



My skin is in the same boat. I've tried a few things but MUAC seems to work best for me. I do a double cleansing method (oil first, then creamy cleanser or exfoliating scrub). Toner and essence with the 7 layer method. I use serums that help for evening skin tone and texture (vitamin c and peptides mainly). Then a moisturizer (lately Shea butter. If you want specifics, PM me.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@flyygirlll2
Made a Curls Dynasty Cart, but backed it out because of shipping and the minimum spend.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Saludable84
What you doing?  I feel like buying something.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@flyygirlll2
I wanted the Pumpkin Mint DC'er.  I threw a Curl Icing in there, but took it out.

Then I put x2 Pumpkin Mint DC'ers in there and backed it out, which means I don't need it.


----------



## flyygirlll2

IDareT'sHair said:


> @flyygirlll2
> Made a Curls Dynasty Cart, but backed it out because of shipping and the minimum spend.



At first I backed out too but then I just checked out  

I just got the leave in and the curl/gel custard. I saw one YTuber that I follow use them both on her hair it came out pretty.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@flyygirlll2
I ain't going back in there.  I bought enough.  What all did you buy this weekend?

I got:
Claudie
HV
SSI
Hattache
NG
Jakeala

Which is more than enough.


----------



## Saludable84

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Saludable84
> What you doing?  I feel like buying something.



Laying my hot tail down. 

I was on HV yesterday, but the items I wanted have 6 month shelf lives. Let's be honest, I'm just getting to items from 7 months ago and I still have items from 1/2016 to use up. The discount was nice but couldn't take the chance.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Saludable84 said:


> *I was on HV yesterday, but the items I wanted have 6 month shelf lives. Let's be honest, I'm just getting to items from 7 months ago and I still have items from 1/2016 to use up. The discount was nice but couldn't take the chance.*


@Saludable84
Gurl....HV last forever & forever...... 

And I'm talkin' years.


----------



## Saludable84

Only purchased 2x Sophia's Grease on Hattache this weekend. 

Wait. Forgot APB. Just the Capuacu and avocado butter. I was good.


----------



## Saludable84

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Saludable84
> Gurl....HV last forever & forever......
> 
> And I'm talkin' years.


 So why they playing.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Saludable84 said:


> Only purchased 2x Sophia's Grease on Hattache this weekend.
> 
> Wait. Forgot APB. Just the Capuacu and avocado butter. *I was good.*


@Saludable84 
You were.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Saludable84 said:


> *So why they playing*.


@Saludable84
Who knows. 

But their shelf-life is great.  Scent, Consistency, Performance.


----------



## flyygirlll2

@IDareT'sHair  Lol. Outside of this purchase, I only made that small purchase from Hattache. I had multiple carts open but decided I needed to have a seat and backed out of all of them.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I still haven't heard back from TMN.  Imma hafta' cut her loose. 

Her lack of communication is frightening.  And it's disrespectful.


----------



## flyygirlll2

IDareT'sHair said:


> I still haven't heard back from TMN.  Imma hafta' cut her loose.
> 
> Her lack of communication is frightening.  And it's disrespectful.



You need to hit her with that PP dispute. On top of that, she's currently having a sale?? 
How are you going to have a sale when you haven't even shipped out the products for your customer from the previous sale? Bye.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@flyygirlll2
I just filed a PP Dispute on the Order I placed 03/28. .....

I was about to let my time run out on PP foolin' with her.

ETA:  The Forty dollas look just as good in my pocket than it does hers.

I need to be done with her in 2017.  Period.


----------



## flyygirlll2

IDareT'sHair said:


> @flyygirlll2
> I just filed a PP Dispute on the Order I placed 03/28. .....
> 
> I was about to let my time run out on PP foolin' with her.
> 
> ETA:  The Forty dollas look just as good in my pocket than it does hers.
> 
> I need to be done with her in 2017.  Period.



It's unfortunate but you're better off just getting that money back and spending it on a more realiable/appreciative vendor. None of her products are necessarily staples for me so it'll be easier to KIM.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

flyygirlll2 said:


> *None of her products are necessarily staples for me so it'll be easier to KIM.*


@flyygirlll2
Truthfully, me either. 

But do like her stuff and I did want to _finally_ try the Green Tea DCer and the Henna DC'er and her new Rhassoul Jojoba looked like a treat as well as the Pumpkin.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@flyygirlll2 
I see Heavy Sealing is getting some traction in other threads. *cough*


----------



## flyygirlll2

@IDareT'sHair Her products are nice but the lack of communication is a big turn off. I have yet to try the Green Tea DC. It's still unopened.


----------



## flyygirlll2

IDareT'sHair said:


> @flyygirlll2
> I see Heavy Sealing is getting some traction in other threads. *cough*



I noticed that too


----------



## IDareT'sHair

flyygirlll2 said:


> Her products are nice *but the lack of communication is a big turn off.* I have yet to try the Green Tea DC. It's still unopened.


@flyygirlll2
It is. 

I wonder why she's even in business? 

Apparently, she doesn't want her line to take off, due to her seriously poor CS skills.

It definitely says a lot about her.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

flyygirlll2 said:


> *I noticed that too *


@flyygirlll2 
Yeah, that's a good thing. 

Come On let's get-ta' Sealin' & Dealin'.


----------



## flyygirlll2

@IDareT'sHair She'll eventually learn the hard way once she realizes she's not selling as much... whenever that happens. If your attitude as a vendor is that you can't be bothered, then I will reciprocate and not bother doing business with you.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@flyygirlll2
She can't be _"that busy"_ where she doesn't have time to respond to Customers inquiries.

It's too many good vendors out here to be playing games. 

I went through this with her in 2016, so I need to let her go in 2017.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@flyygirlll2 
TBH: I hope she just refunds my money and don't even bother sending the products.


----------



## flyygirlll2

@IDareT'sHair I hope you get your money back instead too after all this time waiting on her.


----------



## Saludable84

Morning Ladies!

@IDareT'sHair i will then get what I wanted this weekend on MD if they have a sale. It was just a couple of items, but the 6 month shelf life scared me a bit. 

@flyygirlll2 @IDareT'sHair i ain't messing with Timisha. She's rude. I don't think she means to be, but you check your emails for your orders and you have my email, or else I wouldn't get tracking, so how can you not respond? It's really just her lack of communication that bothers me.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Saludable84
Hey Lady! 

Good a.m.  Yasss....You need to get you some HV.

She has up to 10 days to respond to the Dispute.  

At this point, I just want my money back.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Speaking of HV - Mine is out for Delivery.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Saludable84
It's quite interesting that I am actually liking CD Honey Mimosa. 

It's keeping moisture on lock from the Heavy Sealing.


----------



## Saludable84

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Saludable84
> It's quite interesting that I am actually liking CD Honey Mimosa.
> 
> It's keeping moisture on lock from the Heavy Sealing.


I believe it; it's always looked good. 

That Sophia's though. Got my hair moisture on lock


----------



## flyygirlll2

Morning!
@IDareT'sHair I use to have the CD Honey Mimosa but I gave it to my cousin's wife to use on her daughter's hair. But this was when I was transitioning though.


----------



## flyygirlll2

My Hattache package is out for delivery 
All this talk about heavy sealing and Sophia's Grease has me excited to try it out.

I saw on Facebook that the HV sale ends on May 1st.


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @flyygirlll2
> I see Heavy Sealing is getting some traction in other threads. *cough*


 I see that too . I love it a lot, especially after seeing how @Saludable84 does hers. Now my hair is so happy and lush . The castor oil on my scalp is sending it even to anudda lebel


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @flyygirlll2
> Yeah, that's a good thing.
> 
> Come On let's get-ta' Sealin' & Dealin'.


Right there with you @IDareT'sHair


----------



## bajandoc86

Used up the following on my last wash day:

8oz jar of APB UCS
14oz bottle of SSI Sugar Peach Conditioner


----------



## Aggie

I read where Chicoro soaks the last 5-6 inches of her ends in castor oil to prevent ssks and splits. I think I will try that soon and see how my hair likes that. I need to order some more castor oil soon as well.


----------



## Aggie

bajandoc86 said:


> Used up the following on my last wash day:
> 
> 8oz jar of APB UCS
> 14oz bottle of SSI Sugar Peach Conditioner


Did you get anything during the easter sales @bajandoc86?


----------



## Saludable84

Aggie said:


> I see that too . I love it a lot, especially after seeing how @Saludable84 does hers. Now my hair is so happy and lush . The castor oil on my scalp is sending it even to anudda lebel



I actually went light yesterday because when I wash on Sunday it doesn't dry in enough time for Monday and I still have all the butters and grease showing. It's definitely a good method if you wish to keep in moisture and protect them ends.


----------



## Aggie

*This morning From Loxa Beauty I got:*

1 16oz jar of Joico K-Pak Revitaluxe Restorative Treatment
1 Joico K-Pak Half Liter Duo Shampoo/Conditioner Combo
1 bottle of Joico K-Pak Thermal Design Foam

Promo code *SPRING20* for 20% off.


----------



## Aggie

Saludable84 said:


> I actually went light yesterday because when I wash on Sunday it doesn't dry in enough time for Monday and I still have all the butters and grease showing. It's definitely a good method if you wish to keep in moisture and protect them ends.




Agreed!


----------



## Aggie

*Yesterday from Vitacost I got:*

x1 Natrol Omega-3 Fish Oil Lemon -- 1000 mg - 150 Softgels
x2 Napa Valley Naturals High Heat Cooking Grapeseed Oil -- 25.4 fl oz. I hear this brand of grapeseed oil is the bomb.com.

I watched a few YouTube videos about the strength of the oil. It is actually quite green in color (the greenest I've ever seen anyway) and this alone peaked my interest. I will report back when they arrive.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Clawd....Ya'll ain't gone BEWEAVE THIS!

My Hattache is Out For Delivery!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Aggie
I had a 16oz Bottle of GSO (or at least I "thought" I did)  I have not been able to locate it.

I need to see if I have any unopened Piping Rock Boxes.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Saludable84 said:


> *That Sophia's though. Got my hair moisture on lock *


@Saludable84 
I know it does. 

That's some good stuff right there and even better since she took it from 4oz to 8oz it makes it more cost friendly.


flyygirlll2 said:


> *My Hattache package is out for delivery *


@flyygirlll2 
I guess I'm all late & stuff.  I thought I had some exciting news.



Aggie said:


> *I see that too . I love it a lot, especially after seeing how does hers.*


@Aggie
Yep.  That Heavy Sealing is getting some love.
@Saludable84 laid us out with that Heavy Sealing Photo Op.....


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Is anybody still using NW21?  I need to restart on that.  I haven't used it in about a month.


----------



## MileHighDiva

IDareT'sHair said:


> Is anybody still using NW21?  I need to restart on that.  I haven't used it in about a month.


Currently, testing HA on scalp.


----------



## BrownBetty

I got 2 refreshers: pineapple and tutti fruitti
4 body sprays: pink grapefruit and black fig 
APB

Nothing else.  Still have boxes of stuffnin my spare room.


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> Is anybody still using NW21?  I need to restart on that.  I haven't used it in about a month.


Yep. Still using it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@rileypak
My Serum shipped.

My HV & Hattache both arrived.


----------



## bajandoc86

Aggie said:


> Did you get anything during the easter sales @bajandoc86?



Yes a did. Just a few things, mostly reups.
ST Pumpkin Detox x2
APB Honey Molasses DC (needed a mild protein DC, I don't have one in my stash anymore)
APB Karanja Scalp Pomade (need something for my itchies)
APB Ginger Root Growth Oil (wanted a second option for inversions + oil massages)

That's it. The company that makes my fave creme makeup foundation is having a 50% off sale so I reordered from them as well. I think that's it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ya'll so errrthang came today:
Hairveda
Hattache
APB
H.A. Serum (x1 bottle)
HOBW
TMN  On the phone w/PP now to close dispute.

Still waiting on:
Claudie (I knew she was going on vacay)
SSI
Jakeala
Hairveda (Ooops!  I just remembered I ordered the Methi-Set)

I was just in my Garage opening boxes, envelope etc...and feeling totally overwhelmed.  I'll get a few Hair Lotions & Cremes for Summa' and that will be it.


----------



## Shay72

How da hail do you open these SSI's bottles with the pump? 

I might go back and get more from Hairveda knowing the sale doesn't end until May 1st. 

When does the low/no buy start again? Today?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Shay72
Yasss....the No-Low starts today until M-Day.  

But of course you can pick up some more HV  on the Low-Buy.  Afterall, it is their 10th Anniversary.

I didn't know SSI had pumps now.  I just got a 16oz Avocado recently and it had a cap.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@rileypak @Saludable84 @bajandoc86 @curlyhersheygirl @divachyk @Aggie @MileHighDiva @BrownBetty @chebaby @Beamodel @DeerDance @Shay72

We are starting the Low/No Buy up today until M-Day Sales (just in case ya'll forgot).

Admittedly, I did terrible the month March.  Just terrible after that detangling mishap. 

I am not proud of my PJ'ing behavior during that time.

Hopefully, I can reign it in now until M-Day.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I'm going to Hendigo tomorrow a.m.  I will apply it first thing in the a.m. and leave it on most of the day.

May do an overnight Moisturizing DC'er tomorrow night after I rinse out the Henna. Or maybe something with a little Balance of Protein & Moisture.


----------



## bajandoc86

@IDareT'sHair I am definitely in.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

bajandoc86 said:


> *I am definitely in.*


Cool!

@bajandoc86


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl
What's Up Curly?  What you using Wednesday?


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Hey divas
I hope everyone had a wonderful Easter. 
My weekend was full . Saturday we took the kids to the circus since it the final show, yesterday I held an egg hunt for about 20 kids and today we went to the marathon. 

My Hattache order arrived so I'm just waiting on Jakeala to ship.

@IDareT'sHair 
I'm still in for the no/low buy because we finally finished with project organization and I even got rid of half the upstairs stash. So now all I have are a few things that I haven't tried and 2-4 backups of each staple. Everything now fits in a 45 gallon storage bin, 2 grates and 1 3 drawer unit.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> What's Up Curly?  What you using Wednesday?


@IDareT'sHair 
Either NG pink clay or DB's pumpkin that's holding on for dear life


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> * So now all I have are a few things that I haven't tried and 2-4 backups of each staple. Everything now fits in a 45 gallon storage bin, 2 grates and 1 3 drawer unit.*


@curlyhersheygirl
Umm...you do know this is still like a whole lot right?

The Circus & the E. Egg Hunt sounds like big fun!


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> Umm...you do know this is still like a whole lot right?
> 
> The Circus & the E. Egg Hunt sounds like big fun!


@IDareT'sHair
LOL I know it is but compared to what it was before it's a huge improvement. We shipped that barrel full of hair stuff Saturday and still gave another box of goodies to a women's shelter in Dorchester. I'll be more conservative with my hair purchases from now on.

They were fun but now I'm pooped LOL


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

@IDareT'sHair 
What are you using Wednesday?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl
What you using Wednesday?


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

I used SM's sacha inchi Friday and I was disappointed. I was hoping for a strengthening mask but it was more moisturizing.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

curlyhersheygirl said:


> @IDareT'sHair
> Either NG pink clay or DB's pumpkin that's holding on for dear life


@IDareT'sHair 
FYI


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *What are you using Wednesday?*





IDareT'sHair said:


> *Lawd Gurl....We were posting at the same time!*
> 
> 
> Probably something open.  Either APB's UCS or APB's Pumpkin?


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

@IDareT'sHair 
We always seem to do that LOL


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl 
Open I have x2 APB's and MJ's Super S.wee.t B.ack.  What are you thinking about using?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl
Have you had a chance to dig into that Almond Glaze yet?


----------



## Saludable84

@IDareT'sHair ive been doing ok with the low buy but I plan to buy MD and then J4. That's it.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair said:


> Is anybody still using NW21?  I need to restart on that.  I haven't used it in about a month.



I have a bottle and have yet to use it. Did people report any dramatic results?


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> I had a 16oz Bottle of GSO (or at least I "thought" I did)  I have not been able to locate it.
> 
> I need to see if I have any unopened Piping Rock Boxes.


@IDareT'sHair 
What color is Piping Rocks GSO? Is it dark green?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Beamodel
You have to check the NW21 Thread.  There have been some results.  

I guess I'll return to it this week.  It tends to still give me the itchies.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Aggie said:


> *What color is Piping Rocks GSO? Is it dark green?*


@Aggie 
A lighter Green.  The Hemp Seed is a darker Green though.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Beamodel
> You have to check the NW21 Thread.  There have been some results.
> 
> I guess I'll return to it this week.  It tends to still give me the itchies.



Thx hun


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Saludable84
> I know it does.
> 
> That's some good stuff right there and even better since she took it from 4oz to 8oz it makes it more cost friendly.
> 
> @flyygirlll2
> I guess I'm all late & stuff.  I thought I had some exciting news.
> 
> 
> @Aggie
> Yep.  That Heavy Sealing is getting some love.
> @Saludable84 laid us out with that Heavy Sealing Photo Op.....


@IDareT'sHair 
She sure enough did. Thanks @Saludable84 for that picture girl. I didn't even know I wasn't heavy sealing until I saw your pic


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> Is anybody still using NW21?  I need to restart on that.  I haven't used it in about a month.


I haven't been using mine in about the same amount of time as you @IDareT'sHair. I'm using my castor oil mixture at the moment.


----------



## Aggie

bajandoc86 said:


> Yes a did. Just a few things, mostly reups.
> ST Pumpkin Detox x2
> APB Honey Molasses DC (needed a mild protein DC, I don't have one in my stash anymore)
> APB Karanja Scalp Pomade (need something for my itchies)
> APB Ginger Root Growth Oil (wanted a second option for inversions + oil massages)
> 
> That's it. The company that makes my fave creme makeup foundation is having a 50% off sale so I reordered from them as well. I think that's it.


That's awesome. You did get some shopping in


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak @Saludable84 @bajandoc86 @curlyhersheygirl @divachyk @Aggie @MileHighDiva @BrownBetty @chebaby @Beamodel @DeerDance @Shay72
> 
> We are starting the Low/No Buy up today until M-Day Sales (just in case ya'll forgot).
> 
> Admittedly, I did terrible the month March.  Just terrible after that detangling mishap.
> 
> I am not proud of my PJ'ing behavior during that time.
> 
> Hopefully, I can reign it in now until M-Day.


Thanks for the heads up on the low-no buy challenge @IDareT'sHair. I did pretty good in March but not so good this month. I hope to be back for next month. 

When is the US Memorial Day holiday again please?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Aggie
It's towards the end of May (Mem-Day)


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> A lighter Green.  The Hemp Seed is a darker Green though.


@IDareT'sHair 
Ohhh! So how does the hemp seed smell? I didn't like the smell of the one I got from New Directions Aromatics. It was an aweful nutty smell so I threw it out. I didn't even want to prepoo with it, Ugh !


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> It's towards the end of May (Mem-Day)


Oh okay. Thanks. that's about 6 weeks away. I think I can do that. I hope


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Aggie said:


> *Ohhh! So how does the hemp seed smell? *


@Aggie
It smells "grassy"


Aggie said:


> *Oh okay. Thanks. that's about 6 weeks away. I think I can do that. I hope*


@Aggie
No, we're "breaking" Mo-thers Day. Not Mem-Day.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Aggie said:


> *I didn't even know I wasn't heavy sealing until I saw your pic *


@Aggie 
Um...IKR?....


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> It smells "grassy"
> 
> @Aggie
> No, we're "breaking" Mo-thers Day. Not Mem-Day.


Ohhh! ok thanks @IDareT'sHair


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Aggie said:


> *I haven't been using mine in about the same amount of time as you. I'm using my castor oil mixture at the moment.*


@Aggie
Imma try that H.A. Serum I got in the mail today.  

It's so tiny and I'm so heavy-handed and I only got x1.  I hope I don't blow through it in a coupla' days.

Why did you stop using?  You just wanted to take a break?


----------



## Shay72

@IDareT'sHair 
The pumps are on the moisturizers.

@curlyhersheygirl 
Great job on getting your stash down . I did a huge detash before moving to Richmond. It has not gotten that ridiculous since then. These days as soon as I figure out I don't like something I either give it away or trash it (if it's that terrible).


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Shay72
Oh, I see.  I've been buying her Cremes/Butters (lately i.e. Kiwi Kiss, Seyani). I got: Softening Serum, White Chocolate Cowash and a Honey something on a swap a while back.

But I haven't bought any of her Moisturizers lately.  I think the Cranberry Cocktail had a cap.  

If anything has a Pump, I immediately switch it to a cap if I have one on hand.

I do wanna try her Papaya DC'er.  I think I'll pick up a couple jars M-Day.


----------



## Aggie

*Already got Ship ship note from:*

Loxa Beauty
My second Sleekhair order is also on it's way


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> Imma try that H.A. Serum I got in the mail today.
> 
> It's so tiny and I'm so heavy-handed and I only got x1.  I hope I don't blow through it in a coupla' days.
> 
> Why did you stop using?  You just wanted to take a break?


I stopped using the Xcel21 because I am using my castor oil mixture on my scalp at the moment. Just started using it a week now. I was sick for 2 weeks before that and I didn't want my head wet while under the weather.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Aggie
Imma start back. 

I may wait until 05/01 which will be when I start inverting for May.


----------



## Aggie

Shay72 said:


> @IDareT'sHair
> The pumps are on the moisturizers.
> 
> @curlyhersheygirl
> Great job on getting your stash down . I did a huge detash before moving to Richmond. It has not gotten that ridiculous since then. *These days as soon as I figure out I don't like something I either give it away or trash it (if it's that terrible)*.



@IDareT'sHair 

Me too on the bolded. That's how I manage to get my stash down a bit when it's out of control.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Shay72 @Aggie it's gotta be awfully terrible for me to actually trash it. 

I mean, it can't be saved. 

Meaning I can't prepoo with it, wash my wigs out with it - NADA.  That's the only way I will throw something out.

I think I'd pitch it too, if I had some type of 'reaction' from it.


----------



## Aggie

*I don't know if I mentioned this but yesterday I bought from Bask and Bloom:*

x3 jars of More Moisture Cream      . I have been a bit of a  this time around  but at least my Fro will be rockin'


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Shay72 @Aggie it's gotta be awfully terrible for me to actually trash it.
> 
> I mean, it can't be saved.
> 
> *Meaning I can't prepoo with it, wash my wigs out with it - NADA.  That's the only way I will throw something out.*
> 
> I think I'd pitch it too, if I had some type of 'reaction' from it.


Me too @bolded. I hate wasting my money so I try one way or another to make a product work but if I really can't stand it, then it is GONE!


----------



## Shay72

@IDareT'sHair 
It is rare that I throw something away.

It's the SSI Green Tea & Coconut Hair Milk with the pump. My Cranberry Cocktail has a pump too. I finally finished HH Carrot & Coconut Milk Conditiong Cream so I will use that cap.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72 said:


> It's the SSI Green Tea & *Coconut Hair Milk with the pump. My Cranberry Cocktail has a pump too.* I finally finished HH Carrot & Coconut Milk Conditiong Cream so I will use that cap.


@Shay72
Crap!  

I buy these two.  I keep a bunch of different size caps just for this purpose.

Is that the 'remainder' of your HH Stash, or do you have more?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Aggie said:


> *Me too @bolded. I hate wasting my money so I try one way or another to make a product work but if I really can't stand it, then it is GONE!*


@Aggie
If the scent makes me nauseous, it has to go too. 

I've had scents that make me queasy, or get on my nerves too.


----------



## Shay72

@IDareT'sHair 
That's it for HH.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> Have you had a chance to dig into that Almond Glaze yet?


@IDareT'sHair 
Not yet but it's up next .


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Beamodel said:


> I have a bottle and have yet to use it. Did people report any dramatic results?


@IDareT'sHair  & @Beamodel 
I'm still using it. I've gotten results but it wasn't dramatic for me. It did regrow the areas that postpartum shedding left me with bald patches but to me it was at the normal rate. It did greatly help with shedding and breakage so I keep it in my routine for those purposes.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Shay72 @Aggie it's gotta be awfully terrible for me to actually trash it.
> 
> I mean, it can't be saved.
> 
> Meaning I can't prepoo with it, wash my wigs out with it - NADA.  That's the only way I will throw something out.
> 
> I think I'd pitch it too, if I had some type of 'reaction' from it.


I've only tossed a handful of items and those were because they went bad. Really terrible stuff I use to shave my legs lol


----------



## Saludable84

Morning Ladies!

My Hattache order was in my mailbox. I didn't even know it shipped and I ordered late in the afternoon on Friday.


----------



## Beamodel

curlyhersheygirl said:


> @IDareT'sHair  & @Beamodel
> I'm still using it. I've gotten results but it wasn't dramatic for me. It did regrow the areas that postpartum shedding left me with bald patches but to me it was at the normal rate. It did greatly help with shedding and breakage so I keep it in my routine for those purposes.



@curlyhersheygirl 
Thank you hun. I miss mega Tek


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Beamodel 
I still have some original MT.  I should pull it out and use it a while.  I think I will.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Mornin' PJ's of PJ's!

Put my Henna in.  Got a few drippies.  That's going to impact how long I leave it in.  

I need that to stop so I can leave it on most of the day.  It's so irritating.


----------



## rileypak

Morning everyone!
I'm lurking over here these days. Just coasting along with my hair for now. 
Trying to get my skin on point now. I'll pop in on occasion over the next few weeks.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@flyygirlll2 @Saludable84 @curlyhersheygirl
I finally got an email response from TMN actually with my Tracking Info (which by the way the package came yesterday _after_ I filed a PP Dispute).  

Day Late.  Dollar Short.

I did have some dialogue with her about her lack of Customer Service.  Doubtful if I get a response, but I had to get it off my chest.

Girl Bye.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Surprisingly, I did get a response.  I'll come back with that in a minute.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> Surprisingly, I did get a response.  I'll come back with that in a minute.


@IDareT'sHair


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl
Nothing that we haven't heard before.  "Products are made to order.  Doing the Best I can to offer decent Discounts/Sales."

Same ol' Same ol' when they done messed up.  

It just amazes me that the stories are mostly all the same.

One thing I did find interesting was she admitted after a Sale she doesn't check her email because she's too busy filling orders.

I responded and told her my biggest complaint as with several others aren't the products, the sales, the shipping, it's her total lack of communication.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Just rinsed out my Henna.  

The water ran clean.  I still followed up with Garnie/r Fruct.is to finish rinsing it out.

I still want to do Indigo.  I may wait and do it this Weekend.


----------



## flyygirlll2

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> Nothing that we haven't heard before.  "Products are made to order.  Doing the Best I can to offer decent Discounts/Sales."
> 
> Same ol' Same ol' when they done messed up.
> 
> It just amazes me that the stories are mostly all the same.
> 
> One thing I did find interesting was *she admitted after a Sale she doesn't check her email *because she's too busy filling orders.
> 
> I responded and told her my biggest complaint as with several others aren't the products, the sales, the shipping, it's her total lack of communication.




You know what.......

 

She needs to get on @Miss Kane  level. Her communication with customers stays at zero. ANGTFTD.


----------



## Aggie

Evening ladies :hi:

Just checked my email and I got a ship ship from Bask and Bloom


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Beamodel
> I still have some original MT.  I should pull it out and use it a while.  I think I will.



I know I will be pulling it out for sure.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

@flygirll2 My sentiments exactly. I have no time for that kind of foolishness.


----------



## Saludable84

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> Nothing that we haven't heard before.  "Products are made to order.  Doing the Best I can to offer decent Discounts/Sales."
> 
> Same ol' Same ol' when they done messed up.
> 
> It just amazes me that the stories are mostly all the same.
> 
> One thing I did find interesting was she admitted after a Sale she doesn't check her email because she's too busy filling orders.
> 
> I responded and told her my biggest complaint as with several others aren't the products, the sales, the shipping, it's her total lack of communication.



I want to say so many things, but I'll be nice. 

What about when she isn't having a sale and we just pop an email to her. What's her excuse then? She's ignoring her emails on purpose. And after a sale is not the time to be ignoring emails as that's probably when people act a fool. 

I'm going to stop here. Because I said I would be nice.


----------



## Saludable84

IDareT'sHair said:


> Just rinsed out my Henna.
> 
> The water ran clean.  I still followed up with Garnie/r Fruct.is to finish rinsing it out.
> 
> I still want to do Indigo.  I may wait and do it this Weekend.



I want to do a henna but I don't feel like doing a two step. Oh, the decisions. Maybe I can just do a gloss?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Saludable84 said:


> *And after a sale is not the time to be ignoring emails as that's probably when people act a fool.*
> 
> I'm going to stop here. Because I said I would be nice.


@Saludable84
This.

And I told her I cannot speak for anyone else, but I know 3/4ths of my emails to her have gone unanswered.

She said: "Appreciates the Feedback and if anyone else would like to offer her more, please email her.  She is more than happy to read them and respond"

Like I said: Day Late Dolla' Short.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Finished up: x1 CRN Moroccan Pear & Argan Conditioning Custard.  I have x2 b/ups. Once I finish those, I probably won't repurchase. 

I really Love it tho' - but may not repurchase? Sounds strange I know.

I used HV's Moist 24/7 today and between that, SSI's Peach and CJ's Argan that may be all I need to have in my stash as a Final R/O. 

I also love SD's DH, as a Final R/O, but since the "Dream Big" went away, I have soured on that as well.


----------



## flyygirlll2

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Saludable84
> This.
> 
> And I told her I cannot speak for anyone else, but I know 3/4ths of my emails to her have gone unanswered.
> 
> She said: "Appreciates the Feedback and if anyone else would like to offer her more, please email her.  She is more than happy to read them and respond"
> 
> Like I said: Day Late Dolla' Short.



Chile.....


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@flyygirlll2
It was the same line all the substandard vendors reply with.  Every last one of them.

Lordt.  You would think they would come up with something a little more original.

It's like they all use the same Play-Book when folks start telling them how terrible their Customer Service is.

It was the exact same thing they all say.  Amazing.

There was nothing new in that story.


----------



## flyygirlll2

@IDareT'sHair Yup. Same mess different day.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@flyygirlll2
While I was reading it, I was quoting it all in my head verbatim....

She ain't the first sorry vendor I've dealt with.  But hopefully the last.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ship Ship:
KerVada
SheScentIt


----------



## flyygirlll2

On a better note, Curls Dynasty and HV's AG should be arriving tomorrow 

I'm planning to wash tomorrow. My hair has been shedding a lot, to the point where hair is all over the place when I'm detangling. I'm going to pull out AE Garlic and use it as a pre-poo. Haven't used this in so long.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

flyygirlll2 said:


> *On a better note, Curls Dynasty* and HV's AG should be arriving tomorrow   I'm planning to wash tomorrow. My hair has been shedding a lot, to the point where hair is all over the place when I'm detangling.* I'm going to pull out AE Garlic and use it as a pre-poo.* Haven't used this in so long.


@flyygirlll2
So you did get Curls Dynasty?  Cool. 

Let me know what you think.  I would still like to try the Pumpkin Mint DC'er.

Yassss.....get on that AE Garlic STAT.


----------



## flyygirlll2

I caved and got some stuff from Komaza


----------



## flyygirlll2

IDareT'sHair said:


> @flyygirlll2
> So you did get Curls Dynasty?  Cool.
> 
> Let me know what you think.  I would still like to try the Pumpkin Mint DC'er.
> 
> Yassss.....get on that AE Garlic STAT.



Yeah, they shipped it pretty fast which I'm happy about. I thought about getting the DC but changed my mind at the last minute.

I believe the shedding is partly contributing to the awful tangles I get.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

flyygirlll2 said:


> *I believe the shedding is partly contributing to the awful tangles I get*.


@flyygirlll2
Me too. 

And this has me extremely worried about retention.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

flyygirlll2 said:


> *I caved and got some stuff from Komaza *


@flyygirlll2 
What did you get?

You sound like me and KeraVada.  

I wanted a b/up of the Brule (for Spring/Summer) so I jumped on it.  I actually coulda' waited.

Hopefully, I won't over-indulge M-Day.


----------



## flyygirlll2

IDareT'sHair said:


> @flyygirlll2
> Me too.
> 
> And this has me extremely worried about retention.



Growth is probably the only thing going great for me right now. I'm not sure what's causing the shedding but I need to get it under control.


----------



## flyygirlll2

IDareT'sHair said:


> @flyygirlll2
> What did you get?
> 
> You sound like me and KeraVada.
> 
> I wanted a b/up of the Brule (for Spring/Summer) so I jumped on it.  I actually coulda' waited.
> 
> Hopefully, I won't over-indulge M-Day.



I got ...
SuperMane Cuticle Repair Conditioner
Califia Moisturizing Spray 
Pona Scalp Treatment 
Shea Butter Hair Lotion
Jojoba Hemp

I still have a bottle of the Brule. I may use it during the Summer.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

flyygirlll2 said:


> *Growth is probably the only thing going great for me right now.* I'm not sure what's causing the shedding but I need to get it under control.


@flyygirlll2
That's great!

I hope I pick up a little "spurt" this Summa to kinda make up for what I lost last month.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@flyygirlll2
All of your Komaza sounds goodt.  I hear the Jojoba Hemp is the business.


----------



## flyygirlll2

IDareT'sHair said:


> @flyygirlll2
> That's great!
> 
> I hope I pick up a little "spurt" this Summa to kinda make up for what I lost last month.



It is but all the shedding and knots makes it feel pointless.

I believe you'll get a growth spurt for the Summer. I always felt like my hair was more hydrated during that season. Winter had my hair all in its feelings.


----------



## flyygirlll2

IDareT'sHair said:


> @flyygirlll2
> All of your Komaza sounds goodt.  I hear the Jojoba Hemp is the business.



Yeah, I got it because @rileypak always raved about it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

flyygirlll2 said:


> *Yeah, I got it because  always raved about it.*


@flyygirlll2
Yes, it gets great reviews.  

I never bought it because it's only like 4oz's isn't it?

It's suppose to be really good for "Sealing".


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@flyygirlll2
I really gotta get ta' using up stuff. 

I should sit M-Day completely out. 

My Stash is such a mess.


----------



## flyygirlll2

IDareT'sHair said:


> @flyygirlll2
> Yes, it gets great reviews.
> 
> I never bought it because it's only like 4oz's isn't it?
> 
> It's suppose to be really good for "Sealing".



Yes, I believe it's only 4 oz's which sucks but I really wanted to try it and compare it to other sealants. I'm thinking about baggying my ends while in a bun. I need these knots to decrease/get gone


----------



## flyygirlll2

IDareT'sHair said:


> @flyygirlll2
> I really gotta get ta' using up stuff.
> 
> I should sit M-Day completely out.
> 
> My Stash is such a mess.



Me too. Maybe if I scream it out loud to the universe it might happen 

I  know that I _should_ sit out during these upcoming sales and let Jesus be a fence between me and my credit card.... but we know how that goes 

I'm going to try to limit how much I buy at that time tho


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@flyygirlll2
All of what you said Girl! 

We are >>here<<  And I'm truly embarrassed.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@flyygirlll2
Oh, I was going to mention to you - You could also do a Black or Green Tea Rinse to help with "shedding" if you have someo n hand?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@flyygirlll2 @Saludable84 @curlyhersheygirl
I just received another TMN email.  

Ya'll need to send her one so she will have someone else to talk to about her CS (or lack thereof).

She did 'thank me' for keeping it real. 

Them Coins is real, so yeah Imma keep it all the way 100.


----------



## Saludable84

IDareT'sHair said:


> @flyygirlll2 @Saludable84 @curlyhersheygirl
> I just received another TMN email.
> 
> Ya'll need to send her one so she will have someone else to talk to about her CS (or lack thereof).
> 
> She did 'thank me' for keeping it real.
> 
> Them Coins is real, so yeah Imma keep it all the way 100.


 
I'm going to keep it Big Sean real. 

I don't think you are the first dispute. I think her lack of CS has bought her to a place she can no longer avoid.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Saludable84
IKR?

Now she wants to hear from errrrbody on how she can "improve" 

Didn't you give her some suggestions and powerful feedback in 2016 on how she could improve that went completely "unanswered"? 

Gurl pleeze.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

flyygirlll2 said:


> I always felt like my hair was more hydrated during that season. *Winter had my hair all in its feelings.*


@flyygirlll2


----------



## IDareT'sHair

flyygirlll2 said:


> *Yes, I believe it's only 4 oz's which sucks but I really wanted to try it and compare it to other sealants. I'm thinking about baggying my ends while in a bun.* I need these knots to decrease/get gone


@flyygirlll2 
It's been touted to be one of the best sealants.  

That sounds like a really good idea.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@rileypak
I think I told you that Serum came Monday. 

I will be trying it out.  I shoulda' at least picked up x2 bottles but I only got one *le sigh*


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak
> I think I told you that Serum came Monday.
> 
> I will be trying it out.  I shoulda' at least picked up x2 bottles but I only got one *le sigh*


I hope you have good luck with it. 
If nothing else, your scalp should feel lovely .


----------



## rileypak

flyygirlll2 said:


> Yeah, I got it because @rileypak always raved about it.


It is a great sealant!
Now I wanna use my jar this wash day. Hopefully Momma didn't walk it off...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> It is a great sealant!
> Now I wanna use my jar this wash day. *Hopefully Momma didn't walk it off...*


@rileypak 


I hope Momma did!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I see NC has 20% Site-Wide (no code needed).  I wonder if I can combine that Survey Code?

Hmph.  Lemme run through there and make a quick cart (for research purposes).  If it doesn't I won't bother.  I will try CM15 too just to test it out.

ETA: Just checked out w/ x1 16oz BM DC'er (been waiting for it to be back in stock) 

@Aggie Hush!


----------



## flyygirlll2

IDareT'sHair said:


> @flyygirlll2
> Oh, I was going to mention to you - You could also do a Black or Green Tea Rinse to help with "shedding" if you have someo n hand?


I have some Matcha Green Tea. I ran out of Black Tea. I'll have to use it under my DC next time. 




IDareT'sHair said:


> @flyygirlll2 @Saludable84 @curlyhersheygirl
> I just received another TMN email.
> 
> Ya'll need to send her one so she will have someone else to talk to about her CS (or lack thereof).
> 
> She did 'thank me' for keeping it real.
> 
> Them Coins is real, so yeah Imma keep it all the way 100.



She is a trip. Smh. She needs to learn the hard way.



rileypak said:


> It is a great sealant!
> Now I wanna use my jar this wash day. Hopefully Momma didn't walk it off...



Shoot, she probably did if it's that good 
I can't wait to try it.


----------



## Saludable84

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Saludable84
> IKR?
> 
> Now she wants to hear from errrrbody on how she can "improve"
> 
> Didn't you give her some suggestions and powerful feedback in 2016 on how she could improve that went completely "unanswered"?
> 
> Gurl pleeze.



I emailed her like 3 times. Now she was wanna return after she pulled a gone girl? I'm not having and shower conversations with her. 

She's not interested. Its a trap.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Saludable84 said:


> I emailed her like 3 times. Now she was wanna return after she pulled a gone girl? *I'm not having and shower conversations with her.  She's not interested. Its a trap.*


@Saludable84
BAAAWAAAHHAAA Gurl...What are you saying???


----------



## Saludable84

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Saludable84
> BAAAWAAAHHAAA Gurl...What are you saying???



That book was crazy. She basically pulled him in the shower to tell him what's going to happen with fear of being recorded. She admitted that going forward, everything is an act for appearance. At that point, the husband couldn't get out so he had to go along with it. 

I think she got more than one dispute, so now she doesn't have a choice. But she's been around for a while, so she knows the game by now. Her pockets may slightly be suffering. I'm still trying to build myself and learn from these vendors.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Saludable84
Gurl. Yeah.  She know.  

After I hit her back and let her know I ain't new at this game, I haven't heard back from her.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

@IDareT'sHair 
Folks making it real easy for me to KIM. There's too many options in the market now to deal with mediocre CS.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

We used up the following:
13oz BN detoxifying mint cowash ( 2 backups)
8oz Jakeala revitalizing LI mist ( 2 backups)
4oz Komaza bountiful mane ( 1 backup, definite repurchase)
2oz Komaza coconut damage control serum ( definite repurchase of full size)
8oz APB pumpkin and fennel oil 
16oz TMN amla & avocado LI ( 1 backup)


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl
Lawd Curly!  Great use up list!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *Folks making it real easy for me to KIM. There's too many options in the market now to deal with mediocre CS.*


@curlyhersheygirl
For Real.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

I found a bag of  rhassoul clay when I was organizing the stash so I mixed some with the last of BN detoxifying cowash and I got amazing results. I'll definitely keep doing that mix until I use up the rhassoul.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl
Hey Gurl

I can't wait to use my BN Detox Cowash.


----------



## Beamodel

Currently DC'ing with NG marshmallow root DC.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My NCurly Shipped = x1 16oz of BM DC'er


----------



## divachyk

@IDareT'sHair,


IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak @Saludable84 @bajandoc86 @curlyhersheygirl @divachyk @Aggie @MileHighDiva @BrownBetty @chebaby @Beamodel @DeerDance @Shay72
> 
> We are starting the Low/No Buy up today until M-Day Sales (just in case ya'll forgot).
> 
> Admittedly, I did terrible the month March.  Just terrible after that detangling mishap.
> 
> I am not proud of my PJ'ing behavior during that time.
> 
> Hopefully, I can reign it in now until M-Day.



Sounds doable. I'm in.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@flyygirlll2 @divachyk
Did you get any thing from Naturally Curly 20% off Sale?


----------



## flyygirlll2

IDareT'sHair said:


> @flyygirlll2 @divachyk
> Did you get any thing from Naturally Curly 20% off Sale?



I'm looking now


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @flyygirlll2 @divachyk
> Did you get any thing from Naturally Curly 20% off Sale?


Just picked up the Oyin Hair dew - 16oz size x2. Hangs head in total shame. I have no control. I need some control. Please help!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Aggie said:


> Just picked up the Oyin Hair dew - 16oz size x2. Hangs head in total shame. I have no control. *I need some control. Please help!*


@Aggie
Gurl.....You in the Wrong Thread for Alladat.


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @flyygirlll2
> I really gotta get ta' using up stuff.
> 
> *I should sit M-Day completely out.*
> 
> My Stash is such a mess.




@IDareT'sHair 
At the bolded - I'm thinking I may have to do the same thing and just sit out M-Day sales. My stash is humongous. 

Maybe it's time to start sharing the stash with my family members no holds barred. Free for all, I'd say and they'll go crazy with my stuff. 

No wait, maybe that's a bad idea. Whew! That was close!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Aggie said:


> *No wait, maybe that's a bad idea. Whew! That was close!*


@Aggie

That's all I got.


----------



## Aggie

Oh m


IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> Gurl.....You in the Wrong Thread for Alladat.


@IDareT'sHair 

Don't I know it . You gurls will be cheerin' me on from the sidelines as I make my purchases


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Aggie said:


> *You gurls will be cheerin' me on from the sidelines as I make my purchases *


@Aggie
Right!  But Imma 'bout to tighten it up though.  

I've been spending way too many coins on hair stuff lately.


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> Right!  But Imma 'bout to tighten it up though.
> 
> I've been spending way too many coins on hair stuff lately.


@IDareT'sHair 

Don't worry. Ima be right there witchu!


----------



## Beamodel

Y'all here is what my "relaxed" hair looks like


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Beamodel
It turned out really nice.  Love the Curls!

Do you think it grew while you were natural?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I have x2 things out for Delivery.  I think one might be SSI? 

Not sure about the other one?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@flyygirlll2 @Saludable84
Ya'll gotta give me a few more gifs to laugh at because......because.....I "just" got another email from TMN "thanking me for being a good customer"


----------



## flyygirlll2

IDareT'sHair said:


> @flyygirlll2 @Saludable84
> Ya'll gotta give me a few more gifs to laugh at because......because.....I "just" got another email from TMN "thanking me for being a good customer"


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@flyygirlll2

#conflictedandconfused

So why now I get daily responses, when you couldn't even be bothered to......

Anyway, she printed my email and will keep it as a reminder....


----------



## divachyk

IDareT'sHair said:


> @flyygirlll2 @divachyk
> Did you get any thing from Naturally Curly 20% off Sale?


I didn't get anything...

ETA:  @IDareT'sHair


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Beamodel
> It turned out really nice.  Love the Curls!
> 
> Do you think it grew while you were natural?



I kept cutting it so much it's kinda hard to tell however I know I retained more as relaxed. I think m&s is a crucial part in growing your hair out and that's something I was t doing when I was natural due to fear of revision


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Beamodel
It's looks lovely.  I know it looked nice Blow Out and Flat-Ironed.

I'm sure you will grow back everything you cut quickly and get your M&S game back on track.


----------



## flyygirlll2

IDareT'sHair said:


> @flyygirlll2
> 
> #conflictedandconfused
> 
> So why now I get daily responses, when you couldn't even be bothered to......
> 
> Anyway, she printed my email and will keep it as a reminder....



She's making up for lost time


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@flyygirlll2
Gurl Pleeze


----------



## flyygirlll2

IDareT'sHair said:


> @flyygirlll2
> Gurl Pleeze



LOL. Funny how folks start coming around after the fact.


----------



## Saludable84

IDareT'sHair said:


> @flyygirlll2 @Saludable84
> Ya'll gotta give me a few more gifs to laugh at because......because.....I "just" got another email from TMN "thanking me for being a good customer"


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Saludable84


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My KeraVada came today.  Also, Naturellle Grow.


----------



## BrownBetty

When are we starting till Mother's day?  I haven't bought anything but I am sure I will have an itch by then.   I just need crochet hair before then... Maybe.

Heey ladies!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@BrownBetty 
We started the Low/No after Easter.  We will be on until M-Day weekend.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Still waiting on:
SheScentIt
Jakeala
Claudie
Hairveda


----------



## rileypak




----------



## IDareT'sHair

What's errrbody doing?


----------



## BrownBetty

IDareT'sHair said:


> What's errrbody doing?


 Just left Sephora.   Didn't do too much damage.


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @flyygirlll2 @Saludable84
> Ya'll gotta give me a few more gifs to laugh at because......because.....I "just" got another email from TMN "thanking me for being a good customer"


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Saludable84 @flyygirlll2 
She know she done messed up. 

And I agree with ya'll....this ain't the 1st time she heard it either.


----------



## Aggie

*Just shipping notifications from:*

-Bask & Bloom
-Bekura x2 Orders
-Naturally Curly

I'm impressed that bekura agreed to ship both my orders in 1 package plus send me a full sized complimentary something - I wonder what it is


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Aggie said:


> I'm impressed that bekura agreed to ship both my orders in 1 package plus *send me a full sized complimentary something - I wonder what it is*


@Aggie
That is nice.  I received several full-sized complimentary products with recent orders.

That's a very nice gesture.


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> That is nice.  I received several full-sized complimentary products with recent orders.
> 
> That's a very nice gesture.


I think it is too @IDareT'sHair. It's certainly one fine way of keeping my business too .


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Aggie said:


> *It's certainly one fine way of keeping my business too *.


@Aggie
So very nice.

I like receiving a card sometimes too.  And samples are nice as well.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Mornin' Divas!

Happy Friday!  How's everybody doing?

I have a package out for delivery.  It might be SSI.


----------



## flyygirlll2

Morning Ladies!

I'm still waiting on Komaza. They typically ship fast but still nothing so far.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My Curlmart came today.  Ooops!  I meant NC arrived = x1 16oz BM b/up.  

I know I have something else on the way too.  Maybe SSI?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I used Siamese Twists Sweet Potatoe Pie Hair Creme today. Lordt-hammercy.

She know she need to quit playin' and get back to work.....


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My SSI came.  I agree the Coriander & Fig smells nice. 

I wish it was larger than 4oz's tho'.  And I wish it wasn't 12 bucks.


----------



## Shay72

Hairveda is on the way.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Shay72 
I haven't received a ship ship for HV yet.  

I only have the Methi Set coming and I'm in no real rush.  I've been using & lovin' Sarenzo's Quinoa & Bamboo.  Using it tomorrow.

Will probably finish it up, but I have x2 b/ups (I think)?


----------



## Aggie

Evening Ladies!

*I got a shipping notification from: *

Amazon for my essential oils to use in my hair growth oil
APB Refresher Sprays and Body Butters


----------



## Aggie

*My packages that are already here and ready for pickup are:
*
Bask and Bloom 
Sleekhair x2 Orders
Honey Brand Hot Head Caps
Loxa Beauty
Hattache
Pharmapacks - Wetline Xtreme Gels
Vitacost - Raw Honey for my DCs


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Aggie
You gone need a truck to bring all that stuff home.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Still waiting on:
Claudie
HV
Jakeala


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> You gone need a truck to bring all that stuff home.


Girl @IDareT'sHair 

Already thought about that. I might definitely need 2 trips


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Aggie said:


> *Already thought about that. I might definitely need 2 trips *



@Aggie


Make sure your Trunk and Back Seat are all cleared out.  

And don't take nobody with you so the passengers seat is empty too.


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> 
> 
> Make sure your Trunk and Back Seat are all cleared out.
> 
> And don't take nobody with you so the passengers seat is empty too.


@IDareT'sHair

Chile ain't nobody goin' with me for my stuff because if they see what I have, they gon' want somma ma stuff. That ain't happenin'


----------



## Aggie

Good Morning Pretty Ladies 

*This morning I'm almost finished deep conditioning my hair and so far I have used up:*

x1 bottle of NG Hibiscus and Honey Leave-in last night
x1 jar of Redken Real Control Renewal Moisturizing Mask


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Aggie said:


> *Chile ain't nobody goin' with me for my stuff because if they see what I have, they gon' want somma ma stuff. That ain't happenin' *


@Aggie 
 

I didn't think about that.  You on top of it.  Good Catch.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Hey Ladies!

I pushed my wash day off until tomorrow. 

I'm lunching with a group of colleagues. 

I shoulda' said "No" - messin' up my vacay with a Saturday work meetin'.....


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> Hey Ladies!
> 
> I pushed my wash day off until tomorrow.
> 
> I'm lunching with a group of colleagues.
> 
> I shoulda' said "No" - messin' up my vacay with a Saturday work meetin'.....


@IDareT'sHair 

Have fun with your colleagues even though it's not what you would want to be doing today. I totally understand about giving up my off time for work. I enjoy my rest time.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Aggie said:


> *I totally understand about giving up my off time for work. I enjoy my rest time.*


@Aggie
Gurl..the "*last*" thing I wanna talmbout on my day off werk..is werk.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Aggie
You were right about SSI's Coriander & Fig.  I shole wish it was bigger tho'. 

I can see myself blowing skrait through that jar.  Will try to pick up a b/up M- Day.

It's like CRN's Ajani Growth Balm.  Absolutely wonderful with it's little tiny 4 ounce jar self.


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> You were right about SSI's Coriander & Fig.  I shole wish it was bigger tho'.
> 
> I can see myself blowing skrait through that jar.  Will try to pick up a b/up Mom's Day.
> 
> It's like CRN's Ajani Growth Balm.  Absolutely wonderful with it's little tiny 4 ounce jar self.


@IDareT'sHair 

I am out of this, but it is a repurchase item so I will be repurchasing it maybe in June or July. I have to use up some other stuff in the mean time. I'll purchase it sooner if there is a sale I simply can't refuse to pass up. I really  this stuff a lot too.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I really want some Oyin.  I see they have 22% off for Erf-Day.  But I think Imma pass it up.


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> I really want some Oyin.  I see they have 22% off for Erf-Day. * But I think Imma pass it up*.


@IDareT'sHair 

That's how you do it. One ounce of will power at a time


----------



## Aggie

I just packed a bag to give away to another friend of mine. Her hair is never picky so I know she would love this package. 

*Here's what I packed up to give her:*

x1 liter bottle of Elucence Volume Clarifying Shampoo
x1 (3/5 full) liter bottle of Elucence Moisture Benefits Shampoo
x1 bottle of Soultanicals Slip N Slide Knot Proof Hair Glide
x1 and a half bottles of J. Monique's Naturals Peppermint Prepoo
x1 (4oz) jar of Cocoa Butter (unrefined)
1/2 a jar of J. Monique's Naturals Mango Papaya Body Butter
x1 full jar of J. Monique's naturals Raw Honey Deep Conditioner
x1 jar of Redken Real Control Intense Renewal Mask
x1 16.9oz bottle of Joico K-Pak Shampoo - I have another bottle. I actually didn't even know I bought 2 of them 

I needed to do this in order to make room for other stuff on their way


----------



## divachyk

***Prayer Request***

Ladies, I know you all have been praying but I need you to put something extra on it. Been in ER all day with dh. He has a neck fracture that's pressing against nerves and causing pain and some decreased mobility in his hand - his hand looks like he's had a stroke. The ER neurosurgeon advised we need to get to Houston asap and head straight to ER. His condition could lead to paralysis (or death) with wrong one move if the spinal cord severs. You see, cancer in the bones causes them to weaken and can lead to breaks and fractures easily which is the root cause. The neurosurgeon believes surgery will be required with a follow-up of radiation. I hope M.D. Anderson has a different yet safe approach that does not require surgery. His in a neck collar for stability until we arrive in Houston. We fly out tomorrow and plan to head straight to ER as advised. Please pray for us.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Hey Ladies!

Keep Divachyk and her Husband (and family) lifted up as you go about your day today.


----------



## Aggie

Already on it @IDareT'sHair


----------



## bajandoc86

You are covered. I just saw your post on FB @divachyk and instantly stopped and prayed for you and your husband.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Afternoon PJ's - 

Sitting under the dryer in Sarenzo's Quinoa & Bamboo Protein DC'er.  Will steam with a combo of UCS and Pumpkin Seed.  Will probably finish up the UCS today.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Used Up:
x1 APB UCS (have about x3 b/ups)


----------



## Miss Kane

divachyk said:


> ***Prayer Request***
> 
> Ladies, I know you all have been praying but I need you to put something extra on it. Been in ER all day with dh. He has a neck fracture that's pressing against nerves and causing pain and some decreased mobility in his hand - his hand looks like he's had a stroke. The ER neurosurgeon advised we need to get to Houston asap and head straight to ER. His condition could lead to paralysis (or death) with wrong one move if the spinal cord severs. You see, cancer in the bones causes them to weaken and can lead to breaks and fractures easily which is the root cause. The neurosurgeon believes surgery will be required with a follow-up of radiation. I hope M.D. Anderson has a different yet safe approach that does not require surgery. His in a neck collar for stability until we arrive in Houston. We fly out tomorrow and plan to head straight to ER as advised. Please pray for us.




Praying Sis!!!


----------



## Beamodel

divachyk said:


> ***Prayer Request***
> 
> Ladies, I know you all have been praying but I need you to put something extra on it. Been in ER all day with dh. He has a neck fracture that's pressing against nerves and causing pain and some decreased mobility in his hand - his hand looks like he's had a stroke. The ER neurosurgeon advised we need to get to Houston asap and head straight to ER. His condition could lead to paralysis (or death) with wrong one move if the spinal cord severs. You see, cancer in the bones causes them to weaken and can lead to breaks and fractures easily which is the root cause. The neurosurgeon believes surgery will be required with a follow-up of radiation. I hope M.D. Anderson has a different yet safe approach that does not require surgery. His in a neck collar for stability until we arrive in Houston. We fly out tomorrow and plan to head straight to ER as advised. Please pray for us.




Praying for you and your hubby @divachyk


----------



## MileHighDiva

@divachyk


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Heavy Sealed Saludable style

@Saludable84


----------



## Saludable84

IDareT'sHair said:


> Heavy Sealed Saludable style
> 
> @Saludable84



Yasssss!! Get it! 

Im still heavy sealing, but getting a little light handed. Still good results, but if I don't wash on a Saturday, I cannot go in like I normally do.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Saludable84 
Hey Ms. Lady!

If Bekura don't leave me alone about that 1 dolla' reward I need to spend.

What Imma do with 1 dolla'?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Saludable84
Errthang seem to soak in nicely with the heavy-seal.  Used a couple dabs of CRN's Ajani Growth Balm.


----------



## Saludable84

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Saludable84
> Hey Ms. Lady!
> 
> If Bekura don't leave me alone about that 1 dolla' reward I need to spend.
> 
> *What Imma do with 1 dolla'?*


Hey Boo Thang! 

She wants you to dream about spending it. Because that's all you can do with that.


----------



## Shay72

Hairveda has arrived 

Will finish NG's "Break No More" this week. Will repurchase at some point but right now I'm going to use Liquid Gold's Green Tea & MSM Hydrating Mist.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Saludable84 said:


> *She wants you to dream about spending it. Because that's all you can do with that.*


@Saludable84
Gurl....I'm half-way insulted that they keep emailing me for a durn dolla'.  Even if it was more, I don't even know what I would get? 

Whiskey-Vanilla?  YAM?  This line is not a staple for me.  And I already have these.

At some point, I do need to try the Palm Tapioca.  I still have those.



Shay72 said:


> *Hairveda has arrived*


@Shay72
I haven't received a ship notice for my Methi-Set.  I hope they didn't forget about me.


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Saludable84
> Hey Ms. Lady!
> 
> *If Bekura don't leave me alone about that 1 dolla' reward I need to spend*.
> 
> What Imma do with 1 dolla'?



 That's funny. At least I have $6.40 credit that they're asking me to use @IDareT'sHair


----------



## Aggie

Saludable84 said:


> Yasssss!! Get it!
> 
> Im still heavy sealing, but getting a little light handed. Still good results, but if I don't wash on a Saturday, I cannot go in like I normally do.


@Saludable84 

How many nights a week do you heavy-seal?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Aggie 
How many nights do you Heavy Seal?  I've just been doing "heavy" on Wash-Day, but will do a light sealing mid-week. 

But I usually wash twice a week.


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> How many nights do you Heavy Seal?  I've just been doing "heavy" on Wash-Day, but will do a light sealing mid-week.
> 
> But I usually wash twice a week.


@IDareT'sHair 
I heavy seal my hair twice a week.


----------



## chebaby

chello ladies 

so last night I made a big order for Hattache.

SSI marula leave in
SSI okra
SSI pumpkin co wash
alikay honey and sage deep conditioner
alikay carribean conditioner
alikay berry gel
alikay custard(cant remember the name but it smells like pineapples. I use to love it)
HV whipped gelly
HV red tea gel
donna marie gellie


I feel like im leaving something out


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> chello ladies
> *alikay custard(cant remember the name but it smells like pineapples. I use to love it)*


@chebaby 
Chello Che!

Shea Yogurt


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> Chello Che!
> 
> Shea Yogurt


hey lady 
whatchu buying 

no not the shea yogurt. its a gel.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@chebaby 
I'm liking Alikay. 

I still haven't gotten around to trying the "Mean Green" Avocado DC'er.

I also have a 16oz of the Coconut Conditioner I got on BF @ 40%.

I'm going to use as a Cowash.  I have the Botanicals too which is like a Grease (smells good too) which I use for sealing.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *hey lady
> whatchu buying*


@chebaby

Lemme See

I bought a bunch of stuff during the Easter Sales. 

I got some _Naturalista Juicy_ from Hattache.

I got some Hairveda, SSI Sugar Peach, KeraVada, Claudie, Jakeala etc...


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> I'm liking Alikay.
> 
> I still haven't gotten around to trying the "Mean Green" Avocado DC'er.
> 
> I also have a 16oz of the Coconut Conditioner I got on BF @ 40%.
> 
> I'm going to use as a Cowash.  I have the Botanicals too which is like a Grease (smells good too) which I use for sealing.


I really like her stuff. she came a long way from that first jar of junk I purchased from her with the paper lable  I don't know if you remember that lol.

he honey deep conditioner is bomb


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Lemme See
> 
> I bought a bunch of stuff during the Easter Sales.
> 
> I got some _*Naturalista Juicy*_ from Hattache.
> 
> I got some Hairveda, SSI Sugar Peach, KeraVada, Claudie, Jakeala etc...


I was looking at the bolded. I was gonna get it but then remembered I aint got no hair  ill start buying it again when i can bun.

I still have a bottle of sugar peach left


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *I was looking at the bolded. I was gonna get it but then remembered I aint got no hair  ill start buying it again when i can bun.
> 
> I still have a bottle of sugar peach left *


@chebaby
Lurves that Naturalista Juicy.  It will be good for heavy sealing.  Perfect for that. 

From SSI I also got the Coriander & Fig Hair Balm (Grease).


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *I really like her stuff. she came a long way from that first jar of junk I purchased from her with the paper lable  I don't know if you remember that lol.
> 
> the honey deep conditioner is bomb *


@chebaby 
No, I don't remember when she first launched?

Yeah, I've been enjoying her stuff as well.  I love the Honey & Sage DC'er (you put me on to that one).  I have a 16oz Jar.  I need to get to it.  I don't want it to go bad and I've had it a while.  

I think I got it on a Swap?  I had bought a 16oz and then got another one on a Swap.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Still waiting on:
Claudie
Hairveda
Jakeala


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@chebaby
I guess you see Naturally Curly has a 21% Flash Sale on ALL Conditioners. 

Not that I'm one to "Push Thangs"..........

I was thinking about some CJ but I really don't need any.  Code = THIRSTY21

ETA: Oyin also has a Sale for Erf-Day.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> No, I don't remember when she first launched?
> 
> Yeah, I've been enjoying her stuff as well.  I love the Honey & Sage DC'er (you put me on to that one).  I have a 16oz Jar.  I need to get to it.  I don't want it to go bad and I've had it a while.
> 
> I think I got it on a Swap?  I had bought a 16oz and then got another one on a Swap.


she started on youtube some years ago. told people she couldn't put the ingredients on the jar because she wanted to get the ingredients patented.
my first jar from her was a super hard yellow shea butter than supposedly had a mix of oil in it but you couldn't tell cause it was rock hard. I think I threw it away or sold it.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> I guess you see Naturally Curly has a 21% Flash Sale on ALL Conditioners.
> 
> Not that I'm one to "Push Thangs"..........
> 
> I was thinking about some CJ but I really don't need any.  Code = THIRSTY21
> 
> ETA: Oyin also has a Sale for Erf-Day.


danng when does it end? lemme go look.
I could use some CJ.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@chebaby
Well considering that, I guess she really stepped up her game.  I got a "detangler" from her, Knot No More or Tangles Be Gone or something like that and I liked it.

The Lemongrass Detangler gets rave reviews, but I always thought it might irritate my Scalp.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *danng when does it end?* lemme go look.
> I could use some CJ.


@chebaby
It's only for today.  THIRSTY21 Conditioners Only.  I thought about getting some MHC Honey Mask, but I don't need it either.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> Well considering that, I guess she really stepped up her game.  I got a "detangler" from her, Knot No More or Tangles Be Gone or something like that and I liked it.
> 
> The Lemongrass Detangler gets rave reviews, but I always thought it might irritate my Scalp.


yea she has come a long way  I like everything ive tried from her.

im not big on spray leave  ins unless im about to straighten my hair.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> It's only for today.  THIRSTY21 Conditioners Only.  I thought about getting some MHC Honey Mask, but I don't need it either.


imm go look now.

I think im gonna henna this weekend.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@chebaby 
I'd buy that "Botanicals" more, if I didn't always have to get it on-line... 

I might see what she does M-Day and grab another Jar.


----------



## chebaby

oh now I remember what I left off my hattache list: Camille rose pear custard.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *I think im gonna henna this weekend.*


@chebaby 
I did a couple weeks ago and it came out great.  

Mixing it with Coconut Milk has been a life saver.  Cuts down on the mess.  Color Deposit is perfect and it rinsing out quickly and nicely.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> I'd buy that "Botanicals" more, if I didn't always have to get it on-line...
> 
> I might see what she does M-Day and grab another Jar.


yea we spoiled now we don't have to always get stuff online lol.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *oh now I remember what I left off my hattache list: Camille rose pear custard.*


@chebaby 
Don't get it.  I'll send you one.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> I did a couple weeks ago and it came out great.
> 
> Mixing it with Coconut Milk has been a life saver.  Cuts down on the mess.  Color Deposit is perfect and it rinsing out quickly and nicely.


I haven't done a henna in over a month I think. im gonna get on it. I wish I would have lightened my hair first so I could see more of the red. oh well.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> Don't get it.  I'll send you one.


I already got it  thank you though. do you like it?
I got it to use as a leave in/styler.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@chebaby 
I love that Moroccan Pear & Argan Custard don't you?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *I already got it  thank you though. do you like it?
> I got it to use as a leave in/styler.*


@chebaby 
I've been using it as a Rinse/Out.  Can't you cancel it.?


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> I love that Moroccan Pear & Argan Custard don't you?


this will be my first time trying it. ive been wanting it for a while now cause I generally like her stuff.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> I've been using it as a Rinse/Out.  Can't you cancel it.?


lol I ordered it with a bunch of other stuff from hattache. knowing them they probably already shipped it cause they are amazing.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> lol I ordered it with a bunch of other stuff from hattache. *knowing them they probably already shipped it cause they are amazing.*


@chebaby 
This is true.  You could always use a b/up tho'


----------



## bajandoc86

T- minus 2 days. *twerk*


----------



## divachyk

Thank you for the support and prayers! We are in Houston and have been admitted in the hospital. He has a fracture in his neck and a tumor is pinching the nerves that control left hand movement. The medical team decided he's not a candidate for surgery at this time so they will start with specialized radiation to get the tumor under control. There are some risks to doing radiation since he's received radiation previously. However, we are rebuking each and every possible issue or side effect. Without radiation, his condition can lead to paralysis or death. Occupational therapy and physical therapy hopes to restore movement in his fingers once radiation is complete but they aren't making any promises. However, we serve a God that can make a way out of no way...we are trusting and believing all will be well in the end. Currently, we are going through the pre-planning steps (scans, imaging, etc.) and radiation is expected to start next week.

 Y'all!


----------



## MileHighDiva

divachyk said:


> Thank you for the support and prayers! We are in Houston and have been admitted in the hospital. He has a fracture in his neck and a tumor is pinching the nerves that control left hand movement. The medical team decided he's not a candidate for surgery at this time so they will start with specialized radiation to get the tumor under control. There are some risks to doing radiation since he's received radiation previously. *However*, *we* *are* *rebuking* *each* *and* *every* *possible* *issue* *or* *side* *effect*. Without radiation, his condition can lead to paralysis or death. Occupational therapy and physical therapy hopes to restore movement in his fingers once radiation is complete but they aren't making any promises. *However*, *we* *serve* *a* *God* *that* *can* *make* *a* *way* *out* *of* *no* *way*...*we* *are* *trusting* *and* *believing* *all* *will* *be* *well* *in* *the* *end*. Currently, we are going through the pre-planning steps (scans, imaging, etc.) and radiation is expected to start next week.
> 
> Y'all!


Amen to both of the bolded statements.

I'm keeping you and DH lifted up in prayer.  You're correct, we serve a mighty God! @divachyk

I know that DH is your rock.  However, right now, I know he's happy to have you as his "rock".


----------



## MileHighDiva

bajandoc86 said:


> T- minus 2 days. *twerk*


All right nah! What are your plans for Mr. Boo-thang?  Any special home cooked meals? Activities?  Has he ever been to your part of Jamaica? Did you do your radiance treatment?


----------



## Saludable84

Still praying @divachyk


----------



## Saludable84

bajandoc86 said:


> T- minus 2 days. *twerk*



You better go practice in the mirror. Make sure that twerk on lock


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

@divachyk God is able.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@divachyk 
Praying for you and DH all throughout the day (and night).  As all the Ladies have said, we serve an Awesome God who is more than able to do exceedingly & abundantly.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My 2nd HA Serum arrived today.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My Hairveda Methi Set Shipped.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My Sarenzo (Quinoa & Bamboo) b/up shipped as well.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Hey CurlyQ

What you usin' tomorrow?  Imma use APB Pumpkin mixed with Jakeala Dope (tryna' use these up).

@curlyhersheygirl


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

@chebaby
Nice haul.

@IDareT'sHair It's Christmas at your house. I'm just waiting on my Jakeala, APB ( both body stuff) and some rollers and conditioning caps from HOB.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> Hey CurlyQ
> 
> What you usin' tomorrow?  Imma use APB Pumpkin mixed with Jakeala Dope (tryna' use these up).
> 
> @curlyhersheygirl


@IDareT'sHair I'll be using UBH


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *It's Christmas at your house.*



@curlyhersheygirl 
Gurl Yes! 

BF, CM, M-Day all wrapped up in one - and it seriously needs to Stop!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *I'll be using UBH*


@curlyhersheygirl
Nice Choice!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl 
You close to using up anything?


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> You close to using up anything?


@IDareT'sHair 
Not right now. You?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl
Several things.  Might have something to report tomorrow.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> Several things.  Might have something to report tomorrow.


@IDareT'sHair 
That's awesome


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl
We'll see if I use up anything today.

Still waiting ship notices from: Jakeala, Claudie *i think that's it?*


----------



## rileypak

Good morning everyone!

Prayers, positive vibes, and hugs for you all


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Evening Ladies! 
Hope everyone is Goodt.

Sitting under the Dryer w/Cream & Coco's Spun Sugar.  Will incorporate this (or some other "light" reconstructor) weekly into my regimen.


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> Sitting under the Dryer w/*Cream & Coco's Spun Sugar*.  Will incorporate this (or some other "light" reconstructor) weekly into my regimen.



I should pull this out this week. I could use a little boost.

Has anyone tried any of the new scents from Cream & Coco?


----------



## BrownBetty

I got a shipping notice from APB.

I have a bunch of  not hair related stuff coming: clothes, serums.  I am debating if I want this tarte palette.  I have makeup I haven't touched but this would be a great travel palette.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> *Has anyone tried any of the new scents from Cream & Coco?*


@rileypak
I got that Caribbean M.ai T.ai on a swap and it is to die for. 

It's also sold out.  I wish I would have checked back with them.  I would love to get some more of that.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@rileypak
I look at "The Hot Spot" from time to time and slipped up and missed these recent fragrances.  Everything I would want is now OOS.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl 
I'm glad you grabbed some CoCasta and the Methi Set.  I think @Shay72 said "10" is good until 05/01?

Not sure if Imma grab anything else.  

I would love Whipped Clouds (Jar), but they said they are waiting on an ingredient from a supplier, so it's no longer listed.  

I thought they said it would be back in time for the Anniversary Sale?  Maybe they said M-Day?

Glad I have "several" b/ups on hand.


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak
> I got that Caribbean M.ai T.ai on a swap and it is to die for.
> 
> It's also sold out.  I wish I would have checked back with them.  I would love to get some more of that.



There's two I was tempted by: sea salt & clay and midnight jasmine...
But now Caribbean Mai Tai is on my list...


----------



## rileypak

BrownBetty said:


> I have a bunch of  not hair related stuff coming: clothes, *serums*.  I am debating if I want this tarte palette.  I have makeup I haven't touched but this would be a great travel palette.



What serums you got on the way?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Evening Ladies!

Hope all is well.  My HV arrived today.

Still waiting on: Claudie & Jakeala and E.as.ter 2017 will be a distant memory.


----------



## Saludable84

rileypak said:


> What serums you got on the way?



SubQ eyes. Because you know I get on her nerves


----------



## Saludable84

IDareT'sHair said:


> Evening Ladies!
> 
> Hope all is well.  My HV arrived today.
> 
> Still waiting on: Claudie & Jakeala and E.as.ter 2017 will be a distant memory.



Hola!


----------



## Saludable84

I got my APB and the Egyptian Dragon Foaming Cleanser is very nice. It's like potent baby powder. 

The Capuacu butter is thicker than a snicker and smells like chocolate. 

I used up one Komaza Protein Strengthener Conditioner.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Saludable84 
Nice Post!

Imma take it real slow on the hurr purchases M-Day.


----------



## Saludable84

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Saludable84
> Nice Post!
> 
> Imma take it real slow on the hurr purchases M-Day.



Is it natty naturals? I want to try that.


----------



## BrownBetty

Saludable84 said:


> SubQ eyes. Because you know I get on her nerves



Lol

All of my nerves!

I resisted and didn't order it. I still have a full container of the Tony moly eye gel.  I'm trying to do better but yeah subq eyes is on the list, 

I got some stuff from the ordinary:

Lactic acid, squalane, azelica, caffeine buffet
@rileypak


----------



## rileypak

BrownBetty said:


> Lol
> 
> All of my nerves!
> 
> I resisted and didn't order it. I still have a full container of the Tony moly eye gel.  I'm trying to do better but yeah subq eyes is on the list,
> 
> I got some stuff from the ordinary:
> 
> Lactic acid, squalane, azelica, caffeine buffet
> @rileypak


I want to try the azelaic acid next...


----------



## bajandoc86

MileHighDiva said:


> All right nah! What are your plans for Mr. Boo-thang?  Any special home cooked meals? Activities?  Has he ever been to your part of Jamaica? Did you do your radiance treatment?



HE'S HERE!!!

It's his first time here so we plan to do a lot of sightseeing. We are going to do a couples spa day at my FAVE spa in the hills above Kingston. Then spend a few days in Portland (  ) and drive along the North Coast as well as check out different waterfalls and beaches etc. The overall goal is to chill, enjoy nature and soak up each other.

I did do my skin regimen...I am ova here chock full of melanin and glowing. LOL! 

Today is his birthday, so we are gonna head to brunch, go to the local market and get fruits and veggies (he has been talking about allll the fruits he wants to eat ) and then stay holed up in the apartment for the weekend


----------



## chebaby

chello ladies 
so I got my Hattache order. super fast. several things im disappointed with.

HV whipped gelly has a new non delicious smell. whats up with that?
donna marie gellie smells non delicious now too. WTF?
ummmmm did darcys change her  pumpkin conditioner? its in a jar now yet not as thick and has a weird dark yellow color. not the same.
SSI marula styling leave in is not as thick as I expected. but I don't know why I thought it would be thick, shes kinda known for thin leave ins.

I used SSI okra today as a rinse out  that felt different to me too but still amazing so I wont talk ****.
used SSI cranberry as a leave in 
then topped it off with alikay naturals berry something styling gel. I love the look and texture of this gel. but its one of those gels that instantly makes the section its applied to dry. so weird. like it soaks up to water on your hair super fast. my hair is still damp but so far its still soft so we will see.


----------



## Saludable84

@rileypak @BrownBetty 

I have squalene, azaleic and caffeine. I'm upset I tried SubQ before caffeine but whatevs. The tony my was good with firming but I bags could pack clothes for a week, so I wanted something with a bit more lifting action. The SubQ is helping with that. 

@bajandoc86 i wouldn't even be outside


----------



## rileypak

@bajandoc86

Have fun and enjoy!


----------



## rileypak

So I think I'm going to grab some MTCG, CTDG, and Wheatgrass Cleansing Tea (for the family) from the QB sale.

Y'all know she don't have sales often so I think we should be allowed this one


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@bajandoc86
Awww Get It Gurl!  Get It Gurl!  

Get It All

Enjoy your visit......


----------



## IDareT'sHair

So, I have my x2 16oz jars of CTDG chillin' in da' Cart.

Lawd...Please let me get up tomorrow on time.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Dang Che @chebaby  Seems like you struck out? 

You shoulda' got some Naturalista Juicy!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Saludable84 
What's Up?


----------



## Saludable84

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Saludable84
> What's Up?



Thinking about that CTDG in a cart that I don't need


----------



## rileypak

*Used up*
APB Blackberry Vanilla Leave In Conditioner (no backups, will repurchase)
Mielle Organics Babassu Mint DC (down to 4 backups I think, will repurchase at some point)


----------



## IDareT'sHair

*cough*

cracks knuckles just checked out

x2 16oz CTDG's  Hopefully, it will last me a while.

Oh, Morning Ladies!


----------



## rileypak

Morning! 

After some thought, I'll be skipping the QB sale. Haven't used the previous purchases I've made from there yet.

I did decide to try out MTCG on the left side of my head to see how I like it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@rileypak

Hey Ms. Lady!....


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@rileypak

Getting ready to soak in my "Moisture Drenched Pre-Poo" for an hour or two if the drippies don't get on my last nerve.


----------



## rileypak

@IDareT'sHair
I just finished up my hair a little while ago. 
I lost track of time watching Asian dramas 

I'll be drifting off soon though


----------



## divachyk

Hey Ladies! Just wanted to pop in and say hi and provide you with an update. 

I don't know where I last left off but dh was admitted in the hospital but has since been discharged. He's started radiation - will have 8 sessions total. Two down, six to go. On Monday, we have what is called restaging where they will scan him from head to toe and let us know what the cancer is up to. There are two clinical trials that seem to be a good fit for him so we will be learning more about that in the coming days. 

I don't have time for hair these days so when we return home to FL, I will get some crochet braids. I haven't washed my hair in weeks. I'm from the country and we like to say, dirty hair grows ...I wouldn't mind if that comes true.


----------



## Aggie

Evening Ladies!

I put 1 jar of QB BRBC, 1 OHHB and 1 abcdefg Butter in my cart and purchased this morning. The OHHB did not have a value though - I wonder what that meant .


----------



## Aggie

divachyk said:


> Hey Ladies! Just wanted to pop in and say hi and provide you with an update.
> 
> I don't know where I last left off but dh was admitted in the hospital but has since been discharged. He's started radiation - will have 8 sessions total. Two down, six to go. On Monday, we have what is called restaging where they will scan him from head to toe and let us know what the cancer is up to. There are two clinical trials that seem to be a good fit for him so we will be learning more about that in the coming days.
> 
> I don't have time for hair these days so when we return home to FL, I will get some crochet braids. I haven't washed my hair in weeks. I'm from the country and we like to say, dirty hair grows ...I wouldn't mind if that comes true.


Still praying for you @divachyk


----------



## Aggie

Wow, that Shea Moisture Thread is something fierce. Our girls are not happy with them and I totally understand. I don't have any SM products in my stash at the moment but I did support the company for a while.

 It's just sad how things have turned. Why is it so hard to keep the recognition of the market that accelerated you to your place on the mountain of success? I just don't understand the lack of inclusion .


----------



## DeerDance

Just saw on the homepage for Bekura's mother's day sale.

I did a henna treatment today.

I washed with Camille Rose Ginger Cleanser
DC with Bekura YAM
Detangled with ST Knot Sauce
Leave in Mielle Organics White Peony
Oil ST Scalp Love
Cream ST Knot Butter
Edges ST Hairline Bling


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

@IDareT'sHair I'm glad you got those 2 jars. Now you can hold out till her next sale.
I had 2 MTCG in a cart but backed out.


----------



## Saludable84

Evening Ladies!

I didnt bite on the QB sale. I already have enough to last me a while. 

@divachyk still praying!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@divachyk 
Keeping you both in Prayer Sis. 

Praying one of the Trials has his name on it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@DeerDance 
  Girl, you waaaay in Africa, still getting your PJ on!

Nice Wash Day!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl
Hey Ms. Curly! 

Yeah Girl, I checked out about 7:45 a.m.

Seems like she was well stocked and folks were able to get the 16oz'ers all throughout the day.

I'm glad I grabbed them.  I finally opened my 8oz.  I had been holding on to it a while.


----------



## DeerDance

chebaby said:


> chello ladies
> so I got my Hattache order. super fast. several things im disappointed with.
> 
> HV whipped gelly has a new non delicious smell. whats up with that?
> donna marie gellie smells non delicious now too. WTF?
> ummmmm did darcys change her  pumpkin conditioner? its in a jar now yet not as thick and has a weird dark yellow color. not the same.
> SSI marula styling leave in is not as thick as I expected. but I don't know why I thought it would be thick, shes kinda known for thin leave ins.
> 
> I used SSI okra today as a rinse out  that felt different to me too but still amazing so I wont talk ****.
> used SSI cranberry as a leave in
> then topped it off with alikay naturals berry something styling gel. I love the look and texture of this gel. but its one of those gels that instantly makes the section its applied to dry. so weird. like it soaks up to water on your hair super fast. my hair is still damp but so far its still soft so we will see.



Donna Marie? I forgot about that joint :/


----------



## DeerDance

IDareT'sHair said:


> @DeerDance
> Girl, you waaaay in Africa, still getting your PJ on!
> 
> Nice Wash Day!




Thank you . Im actually back in the good ole USA now. How you doin.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@DeerDance 
Did you have a lot of packages waiting for you? 

How's DH?  When are you two leaving for Cuba?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Still waiting on:
Claudie's (supposedly will ship Tuesday)
Jakeala's

*Thinking about refining my M-Day list.  Need to check out Hattache.


----------



## DeerDance

IDareT'sHair said:


> @DeerDance
> Did you have a lot of packages waiting for you?
> 
> How's DH?  When are you two leaving for Cuba?



He good, he loves the JBCO. We already returned, it was great. I would recommend. If you need any tips about it let me know


----------



## Saludable84

Finish one 16-oz jar of NG Madder Root and Shea. No backups. Definite repurchase. Don't need any right now but I will order during MD.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Hey divas 
I keep missing everyone. I wasn't in the mood to do my hair this weekend so I'll give it extra TLC on Wednesday.  DD put TMN's moisture cream in rotation and it's really good as a moisturizer. I haven't tried it yet as a LI so we'll see how that goes.


----------



## Aggie

Afternoon all!

Yesterday I finished up a bottle of Bekura Honey Latte Hair Milk and opened up a bottle of Keracare leave-in conditioner that I will be using as a moisturizer as well because it is that moisturizing on my hair .


----------



## Aggie

Oh also I got a ship ship from Qhemet Biologics today as well. My my, that was really quick too. I'm impressed.


----------



## rileypak

Evening!

Got a ship ship from APB. A few skin care packages are heading my way as well.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My QB shipped


----------



## DeerDance

What kinda sale Hattache habin?

And good evening.


----------



## Aggie

DeerDance said:


> What kinda sale Hattache habin?
> 
> And good evening.


Well I didn't gt any emails from them since Easter. I wonder if they are having a mother's day sale


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@DeerDance 
They usually do 25%.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My Jakeala shipped!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Saludable84 
I contacted Siamese Twist to check the reopening which I thought was the end of April.

Hopefully, she's still planning to come back.


----------



## Saludable84

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Saludable84
> I contacted Siamese Twist to check the reopening which I thought was the end of April.
> 
> Hopefully, she's still planning to come back.



She told me early May- MD. I don't think she was able to open in April but I hope she can soon. So far, I really like her and would like to support her.


----------



## DeerDance

IDareT'sHair said:


> My Jakeala shipped!



I was eying that beer DC.

My hair really flourishes without aloe vera and cocoa butter being left in it.

I can't wait to use my Sarenzo this weekend.


----------



## DeerDance

In my Hattache cart I have:

Cammile Rose Coco Nibs Hair Oil
Bekura Detangling Milk
Bekura Whiskey Conditioner
500 grams Red Raj Henna
My Honey Child Molasses DC
Jakeala Beer Conditioner.

Sorry if the names are not exact. They so long now lmao.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

DeerDance said:


> In my Hattache cart I have:
> Cammile Rose Coco Nibs Hair Oil
> Bekura Detangling Milk
> Bekura Whiskey Conditioner
> 500 grams Red Raj Henna
> My Honey Child Molasses DC
> *Jakeala Beer Conditioner.*
> Sorry if the names are not exact. They so long now lmao.


@DeerDance
Haven't tried it.  Had it twice and swapped it both times.  Gets mixed reviews.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Saludable84 said:


> *She told me early May- MD. *I don't think she was able to open in April but I hope she can soon. So far, I really like her and would like to support her.


@Saludable84 
She responded and said this.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Pulled Out these DC'ers to use:
J. Monique's Aloe Mask (thin & runny) 
J. Monique's Raw Ho.ney Ma.sk
Sarenzo's Pump.kin


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> Pulled Out these DC'ers to use:
> *J. Monique's Aloe Mask (thin & runny) *
> J. Monique's Raw Ho.ney Ma.sk
> Sarenzo's Pump.kin


@IDareT'sHair 

I wonder if I have the bolded. The name doesn't look familiar to me: . I'm too lazy to go look at the moment though


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Aggie said:


> I wonder if I have the bolded. The name doesn't look familiar to me: .* I'm too lazy to go look at the moment though *


@Aggie
I hear ya'.....


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> I hear ya'.....


@IDareT'sHair 

 That's exactly how I feel


----------



## Aggie

@IDareT'sHair
Do you think the Aloe is a Protein Mask and maybe that's why it's runny? My Joico Deep Penetrating Reconstructor treatment is runny.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Aggie said:


> *Do you think the Aloe is a Protein Mask and maybe that's why it's runny?*


@Aggie
I'm sure it is.  I noticed it has Wheat Protein.  It smells like something "familiar."


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> I'm sure it is.  I noticed it has Wheat Protein.  It smells like something "familiar".



Okay gotcha! I kinda thought that it would be a protein mask. Some of my other protein treatments look a bit runny too.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Aggie said:


> *Okay gotcha! I kinda thought that it would be a protein mask. Some of my other protein treatments look a bit runny too.*


@Aggie 
Yeah, it smells like something I've had before?  I can't place the scent.

I'm planning to use the R.aw Ho.ney Mask tomorrow.  Looks Delish.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Hey divas got my shipping notice from APB & Jakeala. Just waiting on HV now.


----------



## BrownBetty

Hey ladies!

Got my APB. I tried the black fig scent.   There is something off about it.  I layer something sweeter on top to balance it out.

I am waiting to see what comes out for mday.  I may try some new hair stuff.


----------



## Saludable84

BrownBetty said:


> Hey ladies!
> 
> Got my APB. I tried the black fig scent.   There is something off about it.  I layer something sweeter on top to balance it out.
> 
> I am waiting to see what comes out for mday.  I may try some new hair stuff.



Did you like it? 

The Egyptian Dragon is nice, but very strong.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Evening Ladies! 

Finished up x1 Liter of WEN Pomegranate - (b/up of a Liter of WEN Fig)  When I finish up all my WEN - it will not be a repurchase. 

And I have about 1/2 Liter of 613 and an unopen Liter of Bamboo & Green Tea.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Saludable84 @BrownBetty
What's up?

I guess I'll steam with - J.Monique's R.aw Hon.ey DC'er


----------



## Saludable84

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Saludable84 @BrownBetty
> What's up?
> 
> I guess I'll steam with - J.Monique's R.aw Hon.ey DC'er



Tired. I just need a rest. 

So, I'm still on the netwurks. Even with the exfoliator I still had some itching but it wasn't bad. Well the last 3 weeks, my scalp has been really nice. I've been trying to figure out and the only thing I noticed and that I haven't used the SM JBCO Shampoo in the last 3 weeks. I'll see how the next few weeks treat me.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Saludable84
I haven't been using NW21.  I've been using M-T-G for the past week or so.  

Smells bad.....


----------



## Saludable84

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Saludable84
> I haven't been using NW21.  I've been using M-T-G for the past week or so.
> 
> Smells bad.....


But it works


----------



## BrownBetty

Saludable84 said:


> Did you like it?
> 
> The Egyptian Dragon is nice, but very strong.



Not on its own.  I won't reorder it.


----------



## BrownBetty

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Saludable84 @BrownBetty
> What's up?
> 
> I guess I'll steam with - J.Monique's R.aw Hon.ey DC'er



Utterly exhausted.  I haven't been sleeping and it shows under my eyes.  Aside from that.  I've been trying to slow down on shopping but failing miserably.

How are you?


----------



## Aggie

Good evening pretty girls!

Today I bought 3 - 4oz bottles of Rooted Treasures Jamaican Black Castor Oil - it is very dark and I'm itchin' to try it . I bought it for my JBCO challenge.

I also bought some more Joico stuff from Sleekhair because they sent me a $15 coupon on orders of $75 or more - I was weak and got more than I should have including a Morphe makeup brush set . (Hangs head in shame)
By the way the code is SHNEW17 for those who are interested 


*I bought:*

*Joico K-Pak Color Therapy Restorative Styling Oil 
Joico K-Pak Clarifying Shampoo - 33.8 oz
Joico K-Pak Leave-In Protectant - 8.5 oz
Joico K-PAK Color Therapy Conditioner - 33.8 oz 
Morphe 12 Piece Sable Set - Set 600
Morphe Duo Fiber Brush - Crease Brush - M430
Morphe Duo Fiber Brush Collection- Duo Lash Fan- M496*


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Wasn't impressed with J.Monique's R.aw H.oney DC"er.  It didn't have any slip and just kinda sat there.  (I even steamed with it).  

*Womp Womp*  So, I know once I finish this jar, this particular one will not be a repurchase.  

I should try the others to whittle it down some. (Seaweed, Wheatgrass, Coffee and all the others).

Do love the Dead Sea Mud Mask tho'.  It is messy as all get out but it's goodt


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> *Wasn't impressed with J.Monique's R.aw H.oney DC"er. * It didn't have any slip and just kinda sat there.  (I even steamed with it).
> 
> *Womp Womp*  So, I know once I finish this jar, this particular one will not be a repurchase.
> 
> I should try the others to whittle it down some. (Seaweed, Wheatgrass, Coffee and all the others).
> 
> Do love the Dead Sea Mud Mask tho'.  It is messy as all get out but it's goodt



@IDareT'sHair
I haven't tried any of her DCs as yet but thanks for the heads up. I'll just add some organic raw honey or Bekura Yam Nectar to it when I use it. I already gave one jar of it away and have one back up left. Or I will use it in an egg prepoo. Either way, I'll figure something out. Maybe even heat it up in the microwave for a few seconds. Something has to work.


----------



## rileypak

Morning everyone!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Aggie
It didn't do a thang for me. 

Maybe I'll use it as up as a Pre-Rx or mix it with some Jakeala Sweet Honey to see if it can give it a "boost"


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@rileypak 
.....


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@DeerDance 
Hey *Mrs.* Dance.....

What's Up?  You back to work yet?  How is life back in the States?  Did it take ya'll long to re-adjust


----------



## DeerDance

IDareT'sHair said:


> @DeerDance
> Hey *Mrs.* Dance.....
> 
> What's Up?  You back to work yet?  How is life back in the States?  Did it take ya'll long to re-adjust



Hi 

Yes I am back at work and it's so great haha. It didn't take too long to readjust, just working on my MBA and taking my French lessons. How have you been?


----------



## chebaby

yooooooooo this alikay aloe berry gel is the shiz ny ee  my hiar been looking right for the last week or two. better than ive seen it in a long time. not to mention I get great 2nd day hair. I need to stop at cvs and get some hair bands so I can make puffs on 3rd day hair.

I tried DM DCC last week and it was a greasy mess. not at all what I remember.

I want to find time to henna but don't think ill get to it this week.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

*crawls out from under a rock* 
Hey y'all


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

This school year has kicked my a## and back. My only focus was to get to May and thank you Lord I made it.


----------



## rileypak

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> This school year has kicked my a## and back. My only focus was to get to May and thank you Lord I made it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@DeerDance
Great!  Glad you're home.

And back on your grind.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@chebaby
Glad you found something good Ms. Che.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@NaturallyATLPCH
Glad you made it too Sis.

And Welcome back.  You were missed!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My x2 16oz Jars of CTDG came today.  Also, my Jakeala.

My Claudie also shipped.  I think that's it and that's all!


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

IDareT'sHair said:


> @NaturallyATLPCH
> Glad you made it too Sis.
> 
> And Welcome back.  You were missed!



Thanks, missed y'all too.

I had to go away to keep my sanity. Anyhow, back to our regularly scheduled program of buns and Marleys. That's all I've done, and now that I workout at 5 am before work that's all I'll be doing.

I've just been buying and using APB Refresher Sprays. I like some of the new scents, mainly Rosemary Melon, Black Currant Pear, and Peach Hibiscus.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@NaturallyATLPCH 
Those new scents sound good.

During your Hiatus, I hope you were able to use up some things?


----------



## Saludable84

@NaturallyATLPCH hey!!!!

Missed you. I thought the children ate you alive for a while.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Saludable84 said:


> Missed you. *I thought the children ate you alive for a while*.


@Saludable84


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

IDareT'sHair said:


> @NaturallyATLPCH
> Those new scents sound good.
> 
> During your Hiatus, I hope you were able to use up some things?


One Refresher Spray 
I haven't been buying though.

@Saludable84 girl it felt like it. I was sinking. I'm ready for these 16 days to be over with.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@NaturallyATLPCH
Thanks for the tips on the "new scents"  

You were the one that hipped me to "Chicks Dig It and Pink Flamingo."

OT: Jakeala sent me a sample of a Love Spellz Berry Soap.  Smells Good. I'd like to have Sweet Honey Hair Thang in that scent.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

So the only thing I'm waiting on is Claudie.

Curious about APB's M-Day Sale and I also want a couple things from SSI (which I could get from Hattache).


----------



## Aggie

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> *crawls out from under a rock*
> Hey y'all


@NaturallyATLPCH 



Girl you were missed. Welcome back!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@chebaby


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby


hey T 
whatchu up to?

im rocking 3rd day hair  but its raining so who cares lol.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@chebaby
Thinking about grabbing a bottle of KCKT to see how it works for Detangling.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> Thinking about grabbing a bottle of KCKT to see how it works for Detangling.


oooohhhhh and also curl junkie smoothing lotion. best detaingler and rinse out ever. but I hated it as a leave in.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

@IDareT'sHair 
Hey sis
Why aren't you  repurchasing Wen?


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

We finally finished a 16oz jar or LACE moisture butter ( now Bask & Bloom). I may still have a 8oz jar not sure. This won't be a repurchase.
Also used up 4oz NG rosemary pomade. No backups, not a repurchase. 
Should use up a few more things soon.


----------



## rileypak

Sarenzo BDay sale starts in 10 minutes!
I'm just grabbing body mists and deodorant for the family.


----------



## Aggie

*Still waiting on:*

Rooted Treasures JBCO x3
Sleek Hair - Joico and Morphe makeup brushes.


----------



## Aggie

Afternoon Ladies. Hope your day is going as great as ever.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *Hey sis
> Why aren't you  repurchasing Wen?*


@curlyhersheygirl
Nothing special.


----------



## CeeLex33

Hey Ladies! Just checking in- no hair related purchases so far this year and my health issues are looking up- I should buy something to celebrate LOL jk
Hope everyone has been well


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> Nothing special.


@IDareT'sHair 
Ah ok.


----------



## Aggie

CeeLex33 said:


> Hey Ladies! Just checking in- no hair related purchases so far this year and my health issues are looking up- I should buy something to celebrate LOL jk
> Hope everyone has been well


Good to see ya @CeeLex33. Glad you're feeling better and welcome back.


----------



## CeeLex33

Aggie said:


> Good to see ya @CeeLex33. Glad you're feeling better and welcome back.



Thanks @Aggie  I'm gonna try and read back a bit to catch up!


----------



## rileypak

CeeLex33 said:


> Hey Ladies! Just checking in- no hair related purchases so far this year and my health issues are looking up- I should buy something to celebrate LOL jk
> Hope everyone has been well


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Mornin' Ladies!

@CeeLex33 Good to see you Sis..

Glad you're feeling better

ETA:  Ended up grabbing x3 LG Smoothies (because of your post) = Blueberry, Pineapple, Banana! ($6.99 Flash Sale still on)


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Speaking of Liquid Gold - They have a bunch of "New Products" I saw a JBCO Pomade that looks really interesting and a bunch of others. 

I will hafta' go back in there and look around.


----------



## Saludable84

Hey @CeeLex33 
Good to see you and glad you are doing well. Admiring you haven't made any purchases this year


----------



## Aggie

Good Morning Ladies.

*My wash day begins now:*

- Prepoo -  Currently have a mixture of J. Monique's Naturals Dead Sea Mud Wash, an egg, Bringhraj oil, honey and acv on my hair for about an hour.
- Shampooing with Joico K-Pak Shampoo
- Protein Conditioning with Joico Revitaluxe Restorative Treatment
- Moisture Conditioning with Joico Moisture Recovery Balm
- Leave in - Keracare Leave-in

Will heavy seal later tonight with Mizani H2O Night-Time Treatment sealed with MHC Type 4 Hair Creme.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl
I feel I should come back and re-address my post re: WEN. 

As you know, I was buying a Coworker's Au.to Del.ivery on Several Liters (and Boxes) of WEN for about roughly $25.00.

I got to try: Pomegranate, White Pumpkin (Seasonal), 613 and I have  a Liter of Fig and a Liter of Bamboo & Green Tea I haven't tried.

Is it good?  Okay, *Yes*, it's a decent Cleansing Conditioner.  Did it make me wanna quit using: HV Amla Cleanse, HQS Cleansing, Claudie's Cleansing and all the other Cleansing Conditioners I use and love?  *No*.

Did I enjoy the Oil and the Re-Moist DC'er that came in the Box Sets *Yes*.

But no more than any other DC'ers and Oils I currently buy.

I had 'committed' to buy her Spring Shipment (Fig), which I did a while ago.

Next time you & I do a little 'swap' I will send you the 16oz bottle to try that came with the Spring Box (Cherry Blossom or something like that).

Imma stay committed to buying Black for my Ha.ir Ca.re Needs as much as I can.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Aggie 
Used J.Monique's R.a.w Ho.ney this a.m. as a Pre-Poo.    

I read the reviews which were actually pretty good, and one person said it doesn't have slip (which it does not) but their hair felt soft upon rinsing (which I also agree).

I steamed with it and felt meh about it.  Today I used it under a plastic cap as a Pre-Rx and it rinsed clean and hair felt good.

I will steam with it once more, before I finish up the jar.

I hope I only purchased one.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Did a Heavy Seal today with: CD's Honey Mimosa, BN's Amaretto Creme.


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> Used J.Monique's R.a.w Ho.ney this a.m. as a Pre-Poo.
> 
> I read the reviews which were actually pretty good, and one person said it doesn't have slip (which it does not) but their hair felt soft upon rinsing (which I also agree).
> 
> I steamed with it and felt meh about it.  Today I used it under a plastic cap as a Pre-Rx and it rinsed clean and hair felt good.
> 
> I will steam with it once more, before I finish up the jar.
> 
> I hope I only purchased one.


@IDareT'sHair 
I had purchased two of these but gave one to a friend of mine. I still haven't taken this out yet. I'm on this Joico rush right now and loving them so much, even the shampoos.


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> Did a Heavy Seal today with: CD's Honey Mimosa, BN's Amaretto Creme.


@IDareT'sHair
I'm actually doing this right now


----------



## Aggie

I just picked up my 2 bottles of Sunny Isle Extra dark JBCO and Qhemet Biologics orders. 

*Waiting on:*

Bekura - body lotions in Cocoa Sarai fragrance
Rooted Treasure (JBCO)
Sleekhair - more Joico stuff and makeup brushes.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

I want to bun forever. I am getting so lazy with my hair that I'm debating wash day tomorrow . My scalp is talking to me so I'll cleanse as scheduled.

What's crazy is I can go close to a month without cleansing when I have my Marleys in but when my hair is out, my scalp starts talking at the week's end.

I forgot to mention I revisited Jessicurl DC and wooooooow. I'm so sorry I strayed away from it. Here, 6 years later, and it still detangles like a dream and makes my hair uuuuuuuber soft


----------



## IDareT'sHair

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> *Forgot to mention I revisited Jessicurl DC and wooooooow. I'm so sorry I strayed away from it. Here, 6 years later, and it still detangles like a dream and makes my hair uuuuuuuber soft*


@NaturallyATLPCH
Love This Too!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Mornin' Ladies!

Say a Special Prayer for Divachyk and her Husband today. 

Please keep them in your thoughts.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@NaturallyATLPCH 
Morinin' Queen of Da' Buns!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My Claudie came yesterday.  

I need to grab it out my Box.  I got her new Pre-Poo based on @MileHighDiva review.

Can't remember if I got anything else?


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

IDareT'sHair said:


> @NaturallyATLPCH
> Morinin' Queen of Da' Buns!



Hey girlie! 
You'd think as much as I bun I'd be waist length .
I think I'm grazing APL finally. I'll be there another 3 years before BSL .


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@NaturallyATLPCH
Are you using anything to slick them back? (like Gel?) 

How are you gathering it up?  Do you use a brush?

You'll get there.  Glad there have been no set-backs.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

IDareT'sHair said:


> @NaturallyATLPCH
> Are you using anything to slick them back? (like Gel?)
> 
> How are you gathering it up?  Do you use a brush?
> 
> You'll get there.  Glad there have been no set-backs.



I use a knee high, pull it as far back as it will go, and pin sections (about four) to make a "bun."

Nope, no gel, nothing slick. My edges and hair line are still in tact.

I can now do this without twisting or roller setting to stretch it which makes life super easy and makes me super duper lazy. Makes wash day a breeze.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@NaturallyATLPCH 
Glad you're getting to "play" in your products.

Also, glad you mentioned JC Deep Treatment.  Man I love that stuff. 

I have a couple bottles left, I got from you.  I need to use those up.  

Still miss it being in a jar.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@NaturallyATLPCH
I need to get my APB scents together in my head for M-Day Sales. 

I'll probably grab a couple Puddin's & a couple of Lotions if the Sale is decent.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

IDareT'sHair said:


> @NaturallyATLPCH
> Glad you're getting to "play" in your products.
> 
> Also, glad you mentioned JC Deep Treatment.  Man I love that stuff.
> 
> I have a couple bottles left, I got from you.  I need to use those up.
> 
> Still miss it being in a jar.



I miss the jar too! The pump is sort of annoying, but I'm glad the consistency is the same.
Child, I gave a lot of stuff away. I know what I want to be bothered with; APB, Naturale Grow, Jessicurl as far as DCs.
I'm done trying new DCs.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> *I know what I want to be bothered with; APB, Naturale Grow, Jessicurl as far as DCs.
> I'm done trying new DCs*.


@NaturallyATLPCH
I should be, but I probably never will. .... 

I still love: Curl Junkie, DB, BM, Alikay,  HV, SSI, MHC and so, so many others!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@rileypak 
Whenever you get it, lemme know what you think about Cantu's ACV prods.


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak
> Whenever you get it, lemme know what you think about Cantu's ACV prods.


You got it!


----------



## Saludable84

IDareT'sHair said:


> Mornin' Ladies!
> 
> Say a Special Prayer for Divachyk and her Husband today.
> 
> Please keep them in your thoughts.



Morning. 

Have been praying all week.


----------



## Saludable84

IDareT'sHair said:


> @NaturallyATLPCH
> Glad you're getting to "play" in your products.
> 
> Also, glad you mentioned JC Deep Treatment.  Man I love that stuff.
> 
> I have a couple bottles left, I got from you.  I need to use those up.
> 
> Still miss it being in a jar.





NaturallyATLPCH said:


> I miss the jar too! The pump is sort of annoying, but I'm glad the consistency is the same.
> Child, I gave a lot of stuff away. I know what I want to be bothered with; APB, Naturale Grow, Jessicurl as far as DCs.
> I'm done trying new DCs.



You know how many people ask me on my opinion on this and I tell them I've never used it? Now I need to try it.


----------



## Saludable84

For MD sales, I'll probably only bother with APB and NG. I keep saying I'm going to leave her alone (NG) but I can't  I love her Madder Root and Shea too much. And Chamomile and Burdock.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Saludable84 
Great DC'er.... 

I've loved everything I've tried.  I also love TooShea!  And Aloeba.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

Yes @Saludable84 it is a great DC.
@IDareT'sHair I guess I'm done because I've tried so many DCs over the years and many of them start out great then become meh, or they are just meh and I try to make them great lol...Can't keep wasting monies.

Jessicurl and Naturale Grow have been the most consistent over this 6 year span. SM Sacha Inchi was great but once I use it up, I won't be fooling around with their color blind arses.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

Is Jakeala having a Mother's Day sale? I am in love with her Avocado and Banana shampoo bar and I want to try some more of them.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

Naturale Grow Thick and Rich DC .
Loving these throwbacks. Today has been the best wash day in a long time.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@NaturallyATLPCH
She should.  Imma ask. 

Her shipping has gotten terribly, ridiculously s-l-o-w.  In fact, I just got my E/a/s/t/e/r purchase.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

IDareT'sHair said:


> @NaturallyATLPCH
> She should.  Imma ask.
> 
> Her shipping has gotten terribly, ridiculously s-l-o-w.  In fact, I just got my E/a/s/t/e/r purchase.


Wow. Easter. Dag. 
I just want a coupla shampoo bars and a soap log.
I know I'll get them in June. I betta since soap needs to sure. Her hair stuff has always been just meh. The Parfait is cool but I have some replacements.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@NaturallyATLPCH  I just convo'ed Jakeala.  Yeah Gurl, from E/a/st/er.  I just got it like Wednesday or Thursday. *rolls eyes*

Truthfully, I am waiting on Siamese Twists to reappear.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

IDareT'sHair said:


> @NaturallyATLPCH  I just convo'ed Jakeala.  Yeah Gurl, from E/a/st/er.  I just got it like Wednesday or Thursday. *rolls eyes*
> 
> Truthfully, I am waiting on Siamese Twists to reappear.


Dammmm, how long has it been for her? I thought she would've finally appeared during my hiatus!


----------



## Aggie

*I was running real low on oils so I got some:*

Avocado Oil
Jojoba Oil
Sweet Almond Oil
Apricot Kernel Oil
Fractionated Coconut Oil
Hemp Seed Oil
Rice Bran Oil
Peach Kernel Oil

I will be using some of them as massage oils for my business as well.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@NaturallyATLPCH 
It was suppose to be end of April/early May.

She has some "things" going on.  Hopefully, she'll return soon.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Aggie Nice Oil Haul


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

Aggie said:


> *I was running real low on oils so I got some:*
> 
> Avocado Oil
> Jojoba Oil
> *Sweet Almond Oil*
> Apricot Kernel Oil
> Fractionated Coconut Oil
> *Hemp Seed Oil*
> Rice Bran Oil
> Peach Kernel Oil
> 
> I will be using some of them as massage oils for my business as well.


Yasssss to both of these! I have been late to the Sweet Almond oil game but I'm so glad I joined. I've been mixing my EO blends with it to use on my body and it is absolutely amazing.


----------



## Aggie

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> Yasssss to both of these! I have been late to the Sweet Almond oil game but I'm so glad I joined. I've been mixing my EO blends with it to use on my body and it is absolutely amazing.


I already have some Napa Valley Grapeseed Oil to use on my body. That stuff is greeeeen. The packaging is beautiful too.


----------



## MileHighDiva

@NaturallyATLPCH 

No more Disappearing Acts, ya' hear!
I don't do   people well! Especially, E-Sistah's I like engaging with.

At least, notify us that your going underground, so we're not worried.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

MileHighDiva said:


> @NaturallyATLPCH
> 
> No more Disappearing Acts, ya' hear!
> I don't do   people well! Especially, E-Sistah's I like engaging with.
> 
> *At least, notify us that your going underground, so we're not worried.*


@MileHighDiva
This is so true.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

Sorry @MileHighDiva , I'm the type that when things get rough I have to go away until they are handled. I love y'all but I love my mental and physical state more lol...I'll do better I hope 

I should be around for a while, in and out like I used to be.  All I have to say is that although I love my black people, I'll never work for another micro managing black female ever again in my life.


----------



## Aggie

MileHighDiva said:


> @NaturallyATLPCH
> 
> No more Disappearing Acts, ya' hear!
> I don't do   people well! Especially, E-Sistah's I like engaging with.
> 
> At least, notify us that your going underground, so we're not worried.


Yeah what she said,


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie Nice Oil Haul


Thanks @IDareT'sHair 

I've been holding off for a couple of weeks but now I really had to replenish my oil stash. No regrets here .


----------



## MileHighDiva

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> Sorry @MileHighDiva , I'm the type that when things get rough I have to go away until they are handled. I love y'all but I love my mental and physical state more lol...I'll do better I hope
> 
> I should be around for a while, in and out like I used to be.  All I have to say is that although I love my black people, I'll never work for another micro managing black female ever again in my life.


I'm sorry that your leadership is acting up 

Micro managers are the worst! Can you move to a new school?


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

MileHighDiva said:


> I'm sorry that your leadership is acting up
> 
> Micro managers are the worst! Can you move to a new school?


I have secured a job at another school in a better district. God said it was time because every time I debated staying another year, more BS and drama would happen.

She was definitely in her feelings because she had the nerve to say,
"Hey, I got the call from the lady (talking about the other principal) and I didnt want to give you a good reference because I was afraid to let you go because you are one of the best. But I stepped outside myself and gave you the fantastic reference I know you deserve. Now can you go in and resign so I can start looking for a fifth grade teacher?"


----------



## Aggie

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> I have secured a job at another school in a better district. God said it was time because every time I debated staying another year, more BS and drama would happen.
> 
> She was definitely in her feelings because she had the nerve to say,
> "Hey, I got the call from the lady (talking about the other principal) and I didnt want to give you a good reference because I was afraid to let you go because you are one of the best. But I stepped outside myself and gave you the fantastic reference I know you deserve. Now can you go in and resign so I can start looking for a fifth grade teacher?"


Oh my word. I mean WOW!


----------



## MileHighDiva

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> I have secured a job at another school in a better district. God said it was time because every time I debated staying another year, more BS and drama would happen.
> 
> She was definitely in her feelings because she had the nerve to say,
> "Hey, I got the call from the lady (talking about the other principal) and I didnt want to give you a good reference because I was afraid to let you go because you are one of the best. But I stepped outside myself and gave you the fantastic reference I know you deserve. Now can you go in and resign so I can start looking for a fifth grade teacher?"


Great, regarding the first paragraph!

WTF! Regarding the second paragraph, she's going learn when she gets a mediocre and/or burned out replacement.

ETA: People never appreciate what they have till it's gone.


----------



## Aggie

Okay ladies, I just put some of my Napa Valley Grapeseed Oil over my neck, shoulders, and arms and this stuff have my skin super soft plus the packaging looks awesome. I love this oil a lot.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

MileHighDiva said:


> Great, regarding the first paragraph!
> 
> WTF! Regarding the second paragraph, she's going learn when she gets a mediocre and/or burned out replacement.
> 
> ETA: People never appreciate what they have till it's gone.


This past week of ups and downs calls for some APB retail therapy for real. My GOODNESS.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

Aggie said:


> Oh my word. I mean WOW!


I said the same thing. I was like, huh?
Then she tried to laugh and joke.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@NaturallyATLPCH
Hope things go well in your new district with your new Principal.

Wanted to let you know - Jakeala said she wouldn't be having a M-Day Sale.  She said her next say would be Mem-Day.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Waiting on:
Liquid Gold's Smoothies (x3)  Hope I like them.  Glad they were $6.99 (just in case).


----------



## rileypak

I'm waiting on APB, Walmart, Cosmetic Love, Rescue Spa, and Beauty Brands.


----------



## bajandoc86

*deleted*

Hey ladies!

Just letting y'all know we had an awesome 10 days . Bae also said to tell you ladies hi 

This photo may be huge but I can't tell since I am posting from my phone.

P.s.
Please don't quote - I will delete in a few.


----------



## rileypak

@bajandoc86


----------



## CeeLex33

Gorgeous @bajandoc86 

Hey Ladies! Working on retwisting these minitwists. 
I might be tempted to get a few APB leave ins for Mother's Day, those new scents sound amazing.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@bajandoc86
#BlackLove 

YAY!  Adorable Couple!  YASSSSSSSSSS


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@CeeLex33

Tis All.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My Claudie came Saturday.  Still haven't opened it yet.


----------



## Saludable84

@bajandoc86 beauiful


----------



## Aggie

Good evening ladies.

My Rooted Treasure JBCO is finally here at the courier and ready for pick up. I can't wait to see what this one looks like and how it performs on my scalp. I'm a little excited about it .


----------



## Aggie

Oh I almost forgot, I finished using up:

1 jar of Mizani H2O Intense Night-Time Treatment


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@chebaby 
Hey Ms. Che!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

*cough* 

So I called Ms. Jessie's a few minutes ago because they are already OOS on 16oz Rapid Recovery's.  
They said they are phasing out all 16oz'ers.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> Hey Ms. Che!


hey T 

I was just thinking I need to re up on some mo stuff. I need some more deva curl conditioner  and some SSI okra.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> *cough*
> 
> So I called Ms. Jessie's a few minutes ago because they are already OOS on 16oz Rapid Recovery's.
> They said they are phasing out all 16oz'ers.


that sucks. I know it say OOS but are they sending you some jars they got let over


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *that sucks. I know it say OOS but are they sending you some jars they got let over*


@chebaby 
I didn't get anything (yet) because ALL the 16oz'ers are OOS and being Phased Out.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *that sucks. I know it say OOS but are they sending you some jars they got let over *


@chebaby
No.  I haven't purchased anything (yet). 

They still have 16oz Super Sweet Back's, but I already have those.  Once ALL 16oz'ers are Sold-Out, they will no longer offer them.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> No.  I haven't purchased anything (yet).
> 
> They still have 16oz Super Sweet Back's, but I already have those.  Once ALL 16oz'ers are Sold-Out, they will no longer offer them.


sales must not be going well.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *sales must not be going well.*


@chebaby
Fiddy % is a good deal.

I haven't tried anything else like Ba.by B.utter.cream or the Cu.rly Meringue, Puddin', Custard and some of the others. 

Have You?

The Cowash sounds goodt, but I've never purchased it.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> Fiddy % is a good deal.
> 
> I haven't tried anything else like Ba.by B.utter.cream or the Cu.rly Meringue, Puddin', Custard and some of the others.
> 
> Have You?
> 
> The Cowash sounds goodt, but I've never purchased it.


I haven't tried any of the new stuff. im not interested.

but I meant if they are getting rid of the 16oz maybe they aren't selling well.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@chebaby 
Yeah, they prolly aren't Che.

But I think QB's 16oz'ers sell well, so they don't need to be tryna' phase them out.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My $6.99 Liquid Gold Smoothies shipped:
Blueberry
Banana
Strawberry


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My KCKT came today.  Will try it tomorrow (maybe).

Still not sure what Imma do M-Day?


----------



## Aggie

My Bekura's Cocoa Sarai body milks arrived today


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Aggie
YAY for Packages!


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> YAY for Packages!


 I am happy right now


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Aggie
Do you have a M-Day List made?  I need some ideas......

I know I want a couple things from SSI and some APB.


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> Do you have a M-Day List made?  I need some ideas......
> 
> I know I want a couple things from SSI and some APB.



Girl @IDareT'sHair, 

I have been buying like crazy these last two weeks. I don't actually need anything else, to be honest. I have all the Joico products, JBCO, Castor oils, and other oils I needed to get in my stash already. 

So I'ma park my behind in the corner for a couple of weeks before I may need to get anything else. I have too much stuff to use up and I don't want them to go bad on me so I'm on a mission to use up some stuff over the next 2-4 weeks.

I do need to start prepping for hurricane season so I have to divert funds else where for now.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

No M-Day Sarenzo Sale either.  Their next Sale will also be: Mem-Day.


----------



## divachyk

Hello Sisters!


----------



## rileypak

@divachyk


----------



## bajandoc86

divachyk said:


> Hello Sisters!



Hey hun!


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> No M-Day Sarenzo Sale either.  Their next Sale will also be: Mem-Day.


T*erri, J. monique's is having a 35% off sale just in case you're interested in getting anymore body butters:*








*35% OFF SALE!!!
Use Code: MAMA*
Stock up on all your goodies! Be sure to check out our Combo SPECIALS.
_______________________________________________________

For now I am good with body butters and lotions. I just bought 10 bottles of Bekura Body Milks and I have 5 Bekura Body Custards that I haven't started using yet. Plus I have a lot of other natural body butters that I can mix with scents however I please.

It will take me a long while to get through all of them - I only have one body and it's not even that big


----------



## Saludable84

Hey @divachyk 

@Aggie im going to beat you. Now I gotta look.


----------



## Aggie

Saludable84 said:


> Hey @divachyk
> 
> @Aggie im going to beat you. Now I gotta look.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

Hey ladies! I'm patiently awaiting APB for her Mother's Day sale. Unless Naturale Grow does something, that will be it. I'll wait to see what Jakeala is going to do for Memorial Day so I can pick up a soap log.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Hey Beautiful Ladies!

Hope everyone's "hump day" was good!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Aggie
No, cause I bought a bunch of Sarenzo Frostings.  

So, I think I will pass on J.Monique and I still got quite a bit of her DC'ers to get through too.

Imma see what APB does like @NaturallyATLPCH  said.

And I also wouldn't mind doing a little something with either SSI or Hattache.


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> No, cause I bought a bunch of Sarenzo Frostings.
> 
> So, I think I will pass on J.Monique and I still got quite a bit of her DC'ers to get through too.
> 
> Imma see what APB does like @NaturallyATLPCH  said.
> 
> And I also wouldn't mind doing a little something with either SSI or Hattache.


Okay hon. Happy shopping. I might get something from APB but not sure yet.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Soultanicals Sale starts tomorrow.  Didn't get the deets tho'.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@NaturallyATLPCH
I convo'ed NG to ask about a Sale.


----------



## rileypak

I'll only buy from APB this weekend...at least for hair...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Naturelle Grow's 25% = MOTHER25

@NaturallyATLPCH


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@chebaby 
Hey Girl!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Hairveda is having an M-Day Sale.  I convo'ed them.  

They are in the process of putting their Sales Info togevvvver!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Soultanicals Sale is suppose to start today.  Haven't seen the deets yet tho'?

I think I want a Salon Size of: Afrotastic Curl Elastic?  I'm thinkin' on it.

I think I wanna also try that Detox/Clarifier/Fertilizer thingy too.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> Hey Girl!


hey girl
last night I co washed my hair for the first time in a long time at night. I used SSI okra and then used curls blue berry leave in, ouidad humidity gel and then alikay berry gel. I was afraid at first cause my whole head turned white.  them products do not mix well together. but I left my towel on 20 minutes, when I usually leave it on for 5 and when I took it off no whiteness. my hair shrunk to high heavens but I like it. and its soft.


----------



## DeerDance

Wonder if Hattache is having a mother's day sale.


----------



## DeerDance

IDareT'sHair said:


> Soultanicals Sale is suppose to start today.  Haven't seen the deets yet tho'?
> 
> I think I want a Salon Size of: Afrotastic Curl Elastic?  I'm thinkin' on it.
> 
> I think I wanna also try that Detox/Clarifier/Fertilizer thingy too.



They jacked up the prices of the salon sizes. They went from $25 to like $45. Wonder why....


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

IDareT'sHair said:


> Naturelle Grow's 25% = MOTHER25
> 
> @NaturallyATLPCH


Thank you @IDareT'sHair! I'm adding her to the list, gonna get a Vanilla Fig DC and an Intense DC.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

DeerDance said:


> They jacked up the prices of the salon sizes. They went from $25 to like $45. Wonder why....


----------



## Saludable84

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> Thank you @IDareT'sHair! I'm adding her to the list, gonna get a Vanilla Fig DC and an Intense DC.



I think it has avocado oil and it's very smoothing.


----------



## CeeLex33

Hey Ladies! 
FINALLY finished my mini twists and gave myself a trim= summer ready hair. 
Used up Cream & Coco Cotton Candy Clouds and Sarenzo Pumpkin DC- both are repurchases at some point
Will be checking out the MD sales to see if there is anything tempting...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@DeerDance
I "did" actually hear back from Hattache and they told me: "Not at this time" and to check back later.

I told them I'd reconnect with them around Mem-Day.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@CeeLex33
My Liquid Gold Smoothies came today.  Smell wonderful.  Very Nice. 

I got: Pineapple, Banana and Blueberry and all three smell divine.

Thanks for that $6.99 hook-up.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

Saludable84 said:


> I think it has avocado oil and it's very smoothing.


Which one, the Intense or the Vanilla Fig @Saludable84 ?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

CeeLex33 said:


> *Used up Cream & Coco Cotton Candy Clouds and Sarenzo Pumpkin DC- both are repurchases at some point*
> Will be checking out the MD sales to see if there is anything tempting...


@CeeLex33
Love these!  I still want some Cream & Coco in that Caribbean M.ai T.ai that scent

I noticed they had Cotton Candy Clouds in a Green Mango.  I wonder what that smells like.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@NaturallyATLPCH
How many more days you got left Gurl?.....


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

IDareT'sHair said:


> @NaturallyATLPCH
> How many more days you got left Gurl?.....


Sweet baby Jesus NINE


----------



## CeeLex33

@IDareT'sHair 
Yes those Clouds are 
The Green Mango is light and fruity, I have a mist in that scent. 
DANG! Now I wish I had gotten one of those LG Smoothies- is it a cream or more like a butter texture?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@CeeLex33
It is Whipped Perfection on Steriods and the Scents are insane.

ETA: GROW for an additional 10%


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I grabbed x2 Coil Soil Hair Fertilizer Detox Treatment from ST'icals.


----------



## Saludable84

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> Which one, the Intense or the Vanilla Fig @Saludable84 ?


Vanilla Fig. I like it the first time, but there was something I couldn't put my fingers on. The second time, complete bust.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Claudie 40% $15.00 Minimum Code = MOM 

May 12th - 14th.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Soultanicals Shipped Already!

......


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Saludable84 
Girl, what you doing?  Let's talk!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> *Sweet baby Jesus NINE *


@NaturallyATLPCH

Hush.

You know you gone miss 'dem chirrrends.....


----------



## MileHighDiva

IDareT'sHair said:


> Claudie 40% $15.00 Minimum Code = MOM
> 
> May 12th - 14th.


Claudie is my hairs new friend.  Let me go look at her site.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@MileHighDiva 
Got my Pre-Rx.  Can't wait to try it. 

Thanks Again for the Tip.


----------



## MileHighDiva

IDareT'sHair said:


> @MileHighDiva
> Got my Pre-Rx.  Can't wait to try it.
> 
> Thanks Again for the Tip.


I'm thinking about getting the Renew Protein and Satin Daily Moisturizer.  I really enjoyed the Normalizing DC this past wash day.  I have smooth cuticles,


----------



## Saludable84

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Saludable84
> Girl, what you doing?  Let's talk!



Morning. I'm just now waking up


----------



## rileypak

*Used up*
Komaza Care Pona Hair and Scalp Treatment (no backups, repurchasing this weekend)

*Gifting*
Qhemet Biologics Egyptian Wheatgrass Cleansing Tea (made my hair feel squeaky clean; my sulfate shampoos don't even make my hair feel squeaky clean like this did)


----------



## Saludable84

rileypak said:


> *Used up*
> Komaza Care Pona Hair and Scalp Treatment (no backups, repurchasing this weekend)
> 
> *Gifting*
> *Qhemet Biologics Egyptian Wheatgrass Cleansing Tea (made my hair feel squeaky clean; my sulfate shampoos don't even make my hair feel squeaky clean like this did)*



This was a complaint on sep.hora


----------



## rileypak

Saludable84 said:


> This was a complaint on sep.hora


Thankfully I only used it on two sections. I had to switch to Redken for the rest of my head.
I'm giving it to my brother. He likes squeaky clean hair lol


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

IDareT'sHair said:


> @NaturallyATLPCH
> 
> Hush.
> 
> You know you gone miss 'dem chirrrends.....


Yes, a few of them. Others, no hell I'm not.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> Yes, a few of them. *Others, no hell I'm not.*


@NaturallyATLPCH


----------



## IDareT'sHair

So, I placed a couple orders today:
SSI
Curl Origin
Claudie *grabbed that 1st thing this a.m.*

Still waiting on Hairveda to post their details.  I would like to get x2 Sitrinillah (although I have a jar)


----------



## rileypak

I'm considering grabbing some SSI. 
I think I need more of that Apple Nectar Conditioner in my life....


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@rileypak

Ooooo that sounds good.  I didn't even look at that.  I just grabbed those Papaya Masks and got out.

I wanted a b/up of the Coriander and Fig, but passed.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@chebaby
Hey Che!


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak
> 
> Ooooo that sounds good.  I didn't even look at that.  I just grabbed those Papaya Masks and got out.
> 
> I wanted a b/up of the Coriander and Fig, but passed.


It is good!
Had my hair super soft upon rinse out. Even the tub was a little slippery lol.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> *It is good!*
> *Had my hair super soft upon rinse out. Even the tub was a little slippery lol.*


@rileypak
Girl....it sounds


----------



## rileypak

@IDareT'sHair
I forgot I have some of the Papaya line already too 

Oh yeah I was considering grabbing a butter by them but I'll probably toss a Whipped Cupuacu Butter in my APB cart instead.

Finally picked up my order from Walmart today too. I might attempt to treat it like a mild exfoliator until I grab more Komaza.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@rileypak 
What all did you get from Wally-World?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> *I forgot I have some of the Papaya line already too *


@rileypak
That Mask gets really good reviews.  Can't wait to try it.


----------



## rileypak

@IDareT'sHair
Cantu ACV Root Rinse. They don't stock it around my way so I did an order to pick up


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak
> That Mask gets really good reviews.  Can't wait to try it.


I think I have the mask, conditioner, leave in, and maybe the moisturizer...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> *I think I have the mask, conditioner, leave in, and maybe the moisturizer...*


@rileypak 
Uh Huh....I see....the entire line.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> *Cantu ACV Root Rinse. They don't stock it around my way so I did an order to pick up*


@rileypak
Oh, so you did end up getting it?

Keep me posted.


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak
> Uh Huh....I see....the entire line.


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak
> Oh, so you did end up getting it?
> 
> Keep me posted.


Yep I did. 
I'm intrigued by it for some reason.


----------



## Saludable84

rileypak said:


> It is good!
> Had my hair super soft upon rinse out. Even the tub was a little slippery lol.


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak
> Uh Huh....I see....the entire line.


I think I have the entire Papaya line as well @IDareT'sHair


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Aggie said:


> *I think I have the entire Papaya line as well*


@Aggie
Ya'll PJ's are a trip!

Have you tried the Papaya Hair Mask yet?


----------



## Aggie

By the way. I just convo'ed J. Monique and she said that she will be having a 50% off sale for July 4th and that the Dead Sea Mud Wash will be back in stock for that sale. I will be replenishing my stash with at least 2 jars of it and some body butters by then.


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> Ya'll PJ's are a trip!
> 
> Have you tried the Papaya Hair Mask yet?



@IDareT'sHair 
No not yet but maybe I might in July or August I think.


----------



## Aggie

@IDareT'sHair 

You know I'm an SSI girl. I love their products so much and keep them in my stash.


----------



## Aggie

Saludable84 said:


>


@Saludable84
You know you want somma dat SSI Papaya Hair Mask .


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Aggie said:


> *By the way. I just convo'ed J. Monique and she said that she will be having a 50% off sale for July 4th and that the Dead Sea Mud Wash will be back in stock for that sale. I will be replenishing my stash with at least 2 jars of it*.


@Aggie
I haven't used it again since the 1st time.  It's good.  But "messy".


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Aggie said:


> *I love their products so much and keep them in my stash.*


@Aggie 
Yeah, me too!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

So far I'm really enjoying Curl Origin's Overnight Hair Mask!


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> I haven't used it again since the 1st time.  It's good.  But "messy".


Yes I know and that is why I apply it in the shower. I like the benefits so much that it doesn't deter me using it plus another friend of mine said the same thing. Her hair behaved so well after using this Mud Wash and she's Low-Po, she also need to get some more of it. I'm normal to High-Po. 

I will get 2 more jars and I still have 2 full jars in my stash after giving her a whole jar. This amount will take me through to the end of the year if I'm careful of how much I use I think.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Aggie
Love it.

I "swapped" a jar.  I still think I may have x2.

I will definitely be using it again soon.  I wonder how: Soultanicals "Coil-Soil Hair Fertilizer Detox Treatment" compares to J. Monique's Mud Wash?


----------



## Aggie

Morning ladies. 

I am up and dealing with my hair early because I have a few errands to run including pick up my Sephora package of makeup eyeliners and Sleekhair order of Makeup brushes and Joico products. I want to leave the house by 11:30 latest hopefully.

Right now I have my egg prepoo on since 7 am and will leave it on until 8 am.


----------



## Aggie

*This morning so far I've used up:*

1 bottle of Pureology Hydrate Shampoo
1 tube of Redken Extreme Strength Builder Mask


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Aggie
Mornin' Sis.

Getting ready to get started as well.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

Good morning ladies!
I have the SSI Papaya line. The leave in had absolutely no slip for these strands but did make my hair really soft as the week progressed.

I haven't tried the mask yet.

Lemme go on and place my APB order. I'm curious about that Ayurvedic icing,


----------



## IDareT'sHair

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> Lemme go on and place my APB order. *I'm curious about that Ayurvedic icing,*


@NaturallyATLPCH 
Guess I'm late to the SSI  Papaya Party!

I'm curious about the APB Ayurvedic Icing as well.  Can't wait for your review.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I guess I am done for M-Day 2017:
Claudie
Liquid Gold
SSI
Curl Origin
ST'icals
Hairveda
Sarenzo

Hope that wraps it up!

Although....I could do 1-mo' if something good comes up between today and tomorrow.


----------



## Aggie

All I got were my oils both the Rooted Treasures and Tropical Isles jbco and all my other natural oils from new directions aromatics, Joico products from sleekhair, makeup and makeup brushes for now. I am good for a long while. I may be able to wait until July 4th sales.


----------



## Aggie

I'm gonna be honest, so far I do NOT like the feeling of the Redken Extreme Strength Builder nor the Redken Smooth Lock Butter Silk on my hair. I did however like the Redken All Soft Conditioning Balm. That one is very nice. I won't be repurchasing the first two products for sure.


----------



## Aggie

8 more minutes and my deep conditioning day will be done. I don't know if I'll repurchase any Redken products. I do like the Joico line a lot more. I still have a lot of Kerastase DCs to use up too so I will back to those in a few months. Joico products is Bae on my hair. 

I may need to get the largest bottle any of them come in so I don't have to purchase for long lengths of time. I have to figure out a way to have them shipped by boat though. By plane would be fiscal suicide for me


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Love the Curls Origin Overnight Hair Mask - if any of you have it and haven't tried it yet, don't sleep on it.

Kicking myself for not grabbing a b/up to the b/up.

I wonder when they are having the next Sale?


----------



## rileypak

Good morning!

I've got carts ready at 
APB (Blueberry Cheesecake Leave In, Blackberry Vanilla Leave In, Lotus Flower Feminine Wash)
Komaza Care (Pona Hair and Scalp Treatment, Califia Care Leave In, Califia Moisturizing Spray)
SSI (Apple Nectar Nourishing Conditioner)

Haven't pulled on any yet though...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Aggie
When I was relaxed I used: All Soft and the Smooth Down Butter Treat one (can't think of the correct name)?  Probably never would buy it to use on Natural Hair though.

Loved Joico.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> *Komaza Care*


@rileypak
Hey Lady!

They're not having a Sale are they?  I never buy 'much' from them.  

And they use to be one of my "go-to's" too.


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak
> Hey Lady!
> 
> They're not having a Sale are they?  I never buy 'much' from them.
> 
> And they use to be one of my "go-to's" too.


No sale. 
I've just resigned to the fact Komaza is one of few vendors I'll purchase from without a sale because they have a critical product for me (Pona treatment).


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> No sale.
> I've just resigned to the fact Komaza is one of few vendors I'll purchase from without a sale because they have a critical product for me *(Pona treatment)*.


@rileypak
I think when they first launched this was watery/liquidy?  Is it still the same?

I used to use a lot of this.  They had an Intensive DC'er that made you wanna slap somebody.  And several other products.  They did use to offer 15% from time-to-time.  

I wonder why they stopped?


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak
> I think when they first launched this was watery/liquidy?  Is it still the same?
> 
> I used to use a lot of this.  They had an Intensive DC'er that made you wanna slap somebody.  And several other products.  They did use to offer 15% from time-to-time.
> 
> I wonder why they stopped?


It's like a thin-ish serum to me. Thicker than water but still loose.
I think since they revealed that Jenn (?) was sick around BF is when they stopped. Haven't seen a sale since last October I think... 
I don't mind because the product is pretty much HG for me.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> *I don't mind because the product is pretty much HG for me.*


@rileypak
Hey I get it.....That's why I still pony up for Cathy Howse.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Using: NurCreations Matcha Green Tea for the 1st time today.  So far, I like it.  Very Herbally/Medicinally.  But nice.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Saludable84
Hey Lady!

What you buyin'?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Okay...So where in Da' Debil is:
@flyygirlll2
@Shay72
@Golden75
@Eisani

Lawd...I wish folks would stop disappearing. 

Miss Them

Glad:
@chebaby
@DeerDance

Is back!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My Soultanicals should be here Monday.


----------



## Aggie

Stepping out the house to pick up my makeup and Joico stuff and run a few errands now so will chat with you ladies when I get back.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Used Up:
x1 CD Marguerite's Magic (x1 b/up) *inexpensive OTG heavy-sealer*


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@NaturallyATLPCH
What did you end up getting from NG?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Okay, *cough*so I made a NurCreations since I convo'ed her about a Sale and she said okay

50% Minimum $50.  So, why is shipping like $12.95? UGHHH

Hate to admit this, but I like that Matcha Green Tea DC'er.


----------



## flyygirlll2

@IDareT'sHair You Rang? Hey T! 
I've had some stuff going on. My hair was getting on my nerves.... well still is but I'm trying to work with it. I tried a WNG for the first time yesterday but my hair is still wet today though . I hope I don't regret that decision in the next few days.

I'm going to be giving away some products. My hair officially hates too many things.


----------



## KinksAndInk

IDareT'sHair said:


> Okay, *cough*so I made a NurCreations since I convo'ed her about a Sale and she said okay
> 
> 50% Minimum $50.  So, why is shipping like $12.95? UGHHH
> 
> Hate to admit this, but I like that Matcha Green Tea DC'er.


Tell Toni I said and and she


----------



## Saludable84

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Saludable84
> Hey Lady!
> 
> What you buyin'?




I haven't even started a cart


----------



## Saludable84

KinksAndInk said:


> Tell Toni I said and and she



@IDareT'sHair send her the same love from me too  

I cannot with Toni. I'm sorry. The devil gets into me every damn time. If I don't catch her after a vacation, it's a straight wrap.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

KinksAndInk said:


> *Tell Toni I said and and she *


@KinksAndInk 
Gurl....I got a Cart made up!  I really wanna check out.  But $12.95


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Saludable84 said:


> *send her the same love from me too*
> 
> I cannot with Toni. I'm sorry. *The devil gets into me every damn time. If I don't catch her after a vacation, it's a straight wrap.*


@Saludable84 @KinksAndInk
Why won't she adjust that Crazy Shipping?   What's up with that?

That's the exact same issue I had with Shi Naturals and ButtersNBars.

How the durn shipping gone cost more than most of your products????

Lawdt.  Someone sent me another product of hers on a swap that I haven't used, now watch me fall in love with it. 

CRAP!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@flyygirlll2 
  Hey Sis.


----------



## KinksAndInk

IDareT'sHair said:


> Okay, *cough*so I made a NurCreations since I convo'ed her about a Sale and she said okay
> 
> 50% Minimum $50.  So, why is shipping like $12.95? UGHHH
> 
> Hate to admit this, but I like that Matcha Green Tea DC'er.


And go on Etsy and grab the green tea dc from KindredButters.


IDareT'sHair said:


> @KinksAndInk
> Gurl....I got a Cart made up!  I really wanna check out.  But $12.95


Toni need to get her life together. I'm tired of her.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

IDareT'sHair said:


> @NaturallyATLPCH
> What did you end up getting from NG?



I haven't gotten anything yet but I may grab a Vanilla Fig and an Intense.
Or I may just wait. It's not like I use up stuff really quickly anyway.

But we shall see.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@KinksAndInk
Have you tried it? (Kindred Butters?)

ETA: I added them to my Favs.  Wonder how often she has Sales?


----------



## KinksAndInk

IDareT'sHair said:


> @KinksAndInk
> Have you tried it? (Kindred Butters?)


Yes. It's good stuff. Crazy moisture and great slip. Better smell than nurcreations. I'll post a review Monday after I use it again.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@KinksAndInk 
Imma wait for a Sale.  Maybe I'll convo her. *cough*


----------



## KinksAndInk

IDareT'sHair said:


> @KinksAndInk
> Imma wait for a Sale.  Maybe I'll convo her. *cough*


Let me know what she says.


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Saludable84 @KinksAndInk
> Why won't she adjust that Crazy Shipping?   What's up with that?
> 
> That's the exact same issue I had with Shi Naturals and ButtersNBars.
> 
> How the durn shipping gone cost more than most of your products????
> 
> Lawdt.  Someone sent me another product of hers on a swap that I haven't used, now watch me fall in love with it.
> 
> CRAP!


I see she has a dead sea mud wash with peppermint as well but dollar for dollar it costs more than J. Monique's.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Aggie
Did you look at KindredButters 'version' of the Green Tea?  

They are suppose to be listing a Discount Code.


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> Did you look at KindredButters 'version' of the Green Tea?
> 
> They are suppose to be listing a Discount Code.


No and honestly I don't want that one.


----------



## Shay72

I checked and I haven't posted in here since 4/24. Got 250 more posts to read. Work has been kicking my tail because my coworker is on maternity leave and my bosses did not have their ish together . I still love them but...Then I've been sick. Haven't bought anything hair related. I do want to get in on a Memorial Day sale with Sarenzo. I think her email said something about bath products being on sale. I'm on it or maybe I will finally sign up for the subscription box. I'm putting a nice relaxing bath in my planner for every Sunday so I want some goodies for that.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Shay72
Glad to see you Sis.

Speaking of Sarenzo - my Body Frostings came today.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@KinksAndInk 
Picked up a couple Green Tea DC'ers from: KindredButters

30% off this weekend.  Code = *THANKMOM
*
Can't wait to try it! 

If it's anything like Nur's Matcha Green Tea, it will be amazing!


----------



## DeerDance

Hey ya'll, i'm not biting on any sales.

I got a kilo of henna for like $60 with free shipping with the exact same dye account as Henna Sooq's Raj Red  A kilo of Raj Red like $120 and no free shipping.

I'm determined to use up my stash before buying more, I think I am set until Black Friday, especially with washes, oils and DC.

I think my go to brands are:

Hair
Bekura 
Soultanicals 
Camille Rose  
Sarenzo (Maybe)

Body
Annabelle Perfect Blends

Skin
CosRx
Biologique Recherche


----------



## KinksAndInk

IDareT'sHair said:


> @KinksAndInk
> Picked up a couple Green Tea DC'ers from: KindredButters
> 
> 30% off this weekend.  Code = *THANKMOM
> *
> Can't wait to try it!
> 
> If it's anything like Nur's Matcha Green Tea, it will be amazing!


 thank you kindly ma'am


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@KinksAndInk
No worries!

Thanks for mentioning a possible "Dup" for NurCreations Matcha Green Tea DC'er.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@DeerDance
Two Heads are better than one.....

You don't use QB anymore?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Happy Mother's Day to all the Mommy's!

Enjoy Your Special Day Ladies!


----------



## bajandoc86

Happy Mother's Day to all of you lovely Moms! 

Sending some extra love to any of you who have lost your mom, struggled to conceive or suffered the loss of a little one.


----------



## Aggie

DeerDance said:


> Hey ya'll, i'm not biting on any sales.
> 
> I got a kilo of henna for like $60 with free shipping with the exact same dye account as Henna Sooq's Raj Red  A kilo of Raj Red like $120 and no free shipping.


@DeerDance 
Where did you get this henna from please?


----------



## MileHighDiva

Happy Mother's Day, ladies!  DS is coming down to take me out for BBQ, because I'm eating Keto/LCHF.  I only need three beef ribs with no sauce,   Normally, we do an activity too, but he's starting a Maymester tomorrow, so I wan't him to get back up to campus.

He and his father ordered me some new free weights for M-Day.  All of mine are missing.  I can only find the 3 lbs pair.  I spied some familiar looking weights at my brother's.  

I only bought Claudie's, during our low-buy break for Mother's Day.  I was going to get the Ancient Egyptian body products, but it looks like Courtney, is not having a sale for M-Day.  Actually, it looks like she's about to launch a weight loss product. Hopefully, she'll have a sale when it launches, so I can get my body products.  I'm going to smell like kalahari from head to toe for summer  

Used up Mizani H2O Intense Night-Time Tx.  1 back-up with the new branding/name.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Happy Mother's Day divas.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

This APB Hair Cream has my bun nice, soft, and supple.

She bet not evah change this formula!!! My hair responds too well to it. This cream, hair lotion, and refresher sprays are bae.

I cannot wait to the hair icings.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

bajandoc86 said:


> Happy Mother's Day to all of you lovely Moms!
> 
> *Sending some extra love to any of you who have lost your mom,* struggled to conceive or suffered the loss of a little one.


@bajandoc86 
Rough Day for me today.  Thank you Sis.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> This APB Hair Cream has my bun nice, soft, and supple.
> 
> She bet not evah change this formula!!!* My hair responds too well to it. This cream, hair lotion, and refresher sprays are bae.*
> 
> *I cannot wait to the hair icings*.


@NaturallyATLPCH 
Totally Agreed!

I can't wait for your review on the Icings.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

IDareT'sHair said:


> @bajandoc86
> Rough Day for me today.  Thank you Sis.


It's always rough for me also T. Big ole hug!!! 
Now lemme hit pay nah to make me feel better.


----------



## DeerDance

Aggie said:


> @DeerDance
> Where did you get this henna from please?



Here is the kilo, you can also get it in 100 gram increments. 
http://www.shopbeachcombers.com/ORa-Organic-Rajasthani-Kilo-Henna-Powder-p/hp-rajkilo.htm


----------



## DeerDance

IDareT'sHair said:


> @DeerDance
> Two Heads are better than one.....
> 
> You don't use QB anymore?





I think that maybe those products were sitting on my head after I while.

AOHC has Aloe Vera too high up
CTDG has Cocoa Butter

Might try the BRBC during the next sale.

ETA: Why are these so expensive now??? LMAO


----------



## IDareT'sHair

DeerDance said:


> *ETA: Why are these so expensive now??? LMAO*


@DeerDance
Aren't they?  I can remember when they were 16 bucks.


----------



## Aggie

DeerDance said:


> Here is the kilo, you can also get it in 100 gram increments.
> http://www.shopbeachcombers.com/ORa-Organic-Rajasthani-Kilo-Henna-Powder-p/hp-rajkilo.htm


Thank you


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My Soultanicals should be here tomorrow.

Waiting On:
Sarenzo
Curl Origin
SheScentIt
Hairveda
Claudie
Kindred Butters


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

Just placed my APB order. I got:
1 Hair Cream (MoroccaArgon)
1 Creamy Oil (Satsuma Cayenne)
1 Creamy Oil (Peach Hibiscus)
1 Ayurvedic Icing (Rosemary Melon)
1 Bamboo Strengthening Spray (MoroccaArgon)


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@NaturallyATLPCH 
Really Nice APB Haul

Can't wait for your review on the Scent = Satsuma Cayenne


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> @NaturallyATLPCH
> Really Nice APB Haul
> 
> Can't wait for your review on the Scent = Satsuma Cayenne


It's citrus heavy. 
I actually wish it had more of a spice kick to it. I wanted that blend of citrus and spice


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> It's citrus heavy.
> *I actually wish it had more of a spice kick to it. I wanted that blend of citrus and spice*


@rileypak 
Yeah, I thought it would be spicy


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My Soultanicals Coil-Soil Hair Fertilizer Detox Tx's should arrive today.


----------



## CeeLex33

Happy Monday! 
Used up an APB Ayurvedic Cream in Strawberry Cheesecake will repurchase at some point.


----------



## Aggie

The only thing I'm waiting on now is my New Directions Aromatics Oil haul


----------



## Aggie

Today Iwent out looking for hurricane shutters for the doors and windows of my home and mannnn, they are expensive. I may have to take a trip soon.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

So *cough*...

I grabbed a couple more LG Smoothies for 40%.  I got another Banana (cause it smells so darn goodt) and a Coconut.

Did not pick up a b/up to the: Blueberry, Strawberry or Pineapple.

I guess I need to hop back on this No/Low until Mem-Day.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My STi'cals Coil-Soil Detox Fertilizing Mask came today.

*No ship-ship on anything else yet*


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

IDareT'sHair said:


> So *cough*...
> 
> I grabbed a couple more LG Smoothies for 40%.  I got another Banana (cause it smells so darn goodt) and a Coconut.
> 
> Did not pick up a b/up to the: Blueberry, Strawberry or Pineapple.
> 
> I guess I need to hop back on this No/Low until Mem-Day.


You can do that, it's only a couple of weeks away lol...
Are we still doing the no/low buy?


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

CeeLex33 said:


> Happy Monday!
> Used up an APB Ayurvedic Cream in Strawberry Cheesecake will repurchase at some point.


How does this cream compare to the regular hair creams?


----------



## rileypak

Evening everyone!

I didn't buy anything hair related this past weekend 
Skin care on the other hand...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> *Evening everyone!*
> *I didn't buy anything hair related this past weekend *
> *Skin care on the other hand...*


@rileypak 
Well................


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak
> Well................


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> How does this cream compare to the regular hair creams?


I should have mentioned you when I posted this @CeeLex33 . How does the APB Ayurvedic Hair Cream compare to her regular hair creams?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My Hairveda shipped.


----------



## Saludable84

IDareT'sHair said:


> So *cough*...
> 
> I grabbed a couple more LG Smoothies for 40%.  I got another Banana (cause it smells so darn goodt) and a Coconut.
> 
> Did not pick up a b/up to the: Blueberry, Strawberry or Pineapple.
> 
> I guess I need to hop back on this No/Low until Mem-Day.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Saludable84
I'm 100% back on.


----------



## Aggie

Good Evening ladies. Hope everyone is doing fine. I just wanted to update on the Rooted Treasures JBCO I've been using over the last week or two. I love that stuff. It is very dark and has the dark ash smell of the REAL extra dark jbco. 

I saw a great review on Youtube talking about many brands of JBCO and this one was the highlight of her review. I have to look it up again and if I find it again I'll post it here. I'm using it on my eyebrows and eyelashes every day and night. My brows are filling in nicely now too.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Aggie 
Nice Review!


----------



## divachyk

rileypak said:


> Evening everyone!
> 
> I didn't buy anything hair related this past weekend
> Skin care on the other hand...


----------



## divachyk

Morning Ladies,

I'm wide awake and would love to be sleep. It's been challenging keeping my hair happy while on travel. I didn't bring everything I needed (combs, products, etc) for a ~2 month stay. I've had to purchase a few things here and there which ticks me off because I have all this stuff at home. Oh and, the water pressure is low and the water quality is hard. My hair and skin hates it. Both need some good TLC.

ETA: Non-hair enthusiasts just don't understand. My magic star comb was broken during a flight and someone said, it's just a comb... we almost had a misunderstanding.


----------



## Saludable84

divachyk said:


> ETA: Non-hair enthusiasts just don't understand. My magic star comb was broken during a flight and someone said, it's just a comb... we almost had a misunderstanding.



It is not just a comb.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Saludable84


----------



## IDareT'sHair

So yesterday I had a lunch meeting across from the  Tarjay (the one that normally has all the goodt stuff) and Sally.  They intersect each other *choices/choices* You only can pick 1.

So I darted into Target.  Didn't see much. 

They had a lot of CD on Clearance and some CON products.

I looked at a bunch of stuff, but wasn't tempted to pick up a thing. 

I looked at CRN Ajani and seriously thought about it, but I have like x3 unopened ones in my stash so I jetted out with my all my coins intact.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ship-Ship:
SheScentIt
Sarenzo
Liquid Gold


----------



## IDareT'sHair

So...my M-Day packages seem to be moving right along.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> So...my M-Day packages seem to be moving right along.


@IDareT'sHair 
Nice. I haven't heard anything yet but I only ordered from three vendors.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I took out everythang for Wash-Day and ended up not doing anything. 

I have a slight Sinus Headache.

I'll do it tomorrow and again on Sunday.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

IDareT'sHair said:


> I took out everythang for Wash-Day and ended up not doing anything.
> 
> I have a slight Sinus Headache.
> 
> I'll do it tomorrow and again on Sunday.


Hope you feel better soon @IDareT'sHair . 
I'm supposed to get my Marleys done this weekend but I think I'm going to wait one more week so I can have one more wash day.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> *I think I'm going to wait one more week so I can have one more wash day.*


Good!  Because you got some really good stuff over there..... 

You need to stretch it out for two more weeks - so you can get your Bun On!

ETA: Thank you.  I took some Bena.dryl


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ship-Ship from Liquid Gold


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Aggie 
Love, Love, Love J.Monique's Sweet O.range & Shea Body Butter.


----------



## rileypak

@IDareT'sHair


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> Love, Love, Love J.Monique's Sweet O.range & Shea Body Butter.


Hmm, I think I have that in my wish list


----------



## CeeLex33

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> I should have mentioned you when I posted this @CeeLex33 . How does the APB Ayurvedic Hair Cream compare to her regular hair creams?



IMO the Ayurvedic is a bit heavier and full of all those ayuvedic goodies. The Hair Cream is lighter but both are equally moisturizing. I really like the Ayurvedic for a nice heavy cream when I minitwist.


----------



## divachyk

Hope you feel better @IDareT'sHair


----------



## DeerDance

Feel better please!!!!


IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> Love, Love, Love J.Monique's Sweet O.range & Shea Body Butter.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My Sarenzo B.ody Frostings came today.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Thanks Ladies!

Sinuses are much, much better today.  No nagging headache/pressure.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Finished Up:
x1 Sarenzo Quinoa & Bamboo Protein Rx (x2-x3 b/ups)
x1 HV Amla Cleanse (several b/ups)
x1 HV Moist 24/7 (several b/ups)
x1 CD Mimosa Honey (x2 b/ups)


----------



## Aggie

Good evening Ladies.

Happy you're feeling better @IDareT'sHair.


----------



## bajandoc86

Glad you are feeling better @IDareT'sHair 

Hey ladies!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@bajandoc86
How are you?  When's the next visit????


----------



## bajandoc86

IDareT'sHair said:


> @bajandoc86
> How are you?  When's the next visit????



I'm not bad. Had a few rough days at work this week though - emotionally taxing. Makes me miss Bae even more. 

I plan to head up there end of July. I was thinking Sept but I can't wait that long. I need to be all snuggled up, playing with his beard and sniffing him.


----------



## DeerDance

Henna will be here tomorrow!

Will do a Henna treatment this weekend.

Hi everyone.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

bajandoc86 said:


> *I need to be all snuggled up, playing with his beard and sniffing him.*


@bajandoc86
You shole do!....


----------



## IDareT'sHair

DeerDance said:


> *Henna will be here tomorrow!  Will do a Henna treatment this weekend.  Hi everyone.*


@DeerDance 
Hey Sis!

What are you mixing your henna with?  I've been using Coconut Milk.  Love it!


----------



## CeeLex33

Hey Ladies TGIF!
I want to buy something- trying to fight the urge but I'm sure I'll be hitting paynow this weekend.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

Thanks for the review @CeeLex33 . I think that cream will be useful for my Marleys.

I want to buy something also. I have a olive pomade from Ingredients To Die For that I want to try out.

I also used Jakeala's Shea Amla Hemp Castor parfait for some twists.  I love the consistency! Very smooth, pliable, and my twists are soft already.


----------



## CeeLex33

@NaturallyATLPCH even though I've never used it for Marleys I think you'll like it. I like to twist DD's hair with it too. My hair is thicker than hers and needs a heavier cream to be tamed lol. 
Jakeala's Parfait


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My Hairveda came yesterday.
My Liquid Gold came today

Either my SSI or Curl Origin shipped.  (Maybe both)  YAY!


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

CeeLex33 said:


> @NaturallyATLPCH even though I've never used it for Marleys I think you'll like it. I like to twist DD's hair with it too. My hair is thicker than hers and needs a heavier cream to be tamed lol.
> Jakeala's Parfait


Yep, looks like I'm back on the buttah and pomade train.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> *Yep, looks like I'm back on the buttah and pomade train.*


@NaturallyATLPCH 
Good!

I expect to see you & @CeeLex33 posted up in the Oils, Buttas, Pomade Thread.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@CeeLex33 
What are you DC'ing with these days?


----------



## rileypak

Hey ladies! Hope everyone is doing okay. 
I'm planning to try and do something with my hair for Memorial Day weekend. Maybe a cute puff or something...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Aggie
That Inashi Sale is a good one.


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> That Inashi Sale is a good one.


@IDareT'sHair 

 It really is but again I don't need anything but I added it because I know someone might be needing something in that line.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Aggie said:


> *It really is but again I don't need anything but I added it because I know someone might be needing something in that line.*


@Aggie
I always wanted that Island Breeze Butter, but I guess Imma skip it..

$10 bucks is such a good price tho'.


----------



## Aggie

I was going to henna my hair tomorrow n=but I need a simpler hair day, so i will only demi-color it instead. This is quicker plus I get to bun my hair for a week.


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> I always wanted that Island Breeze Butter, but I guess Imma skip it..
> 
> $10 bucks is such a good price tho'.


I'd get it at that price if I were you @IDareT'sHair. I have it already and it is a rich butter that would be good for heavy sealing.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Aggie said:


> *I'd get it at that price if I were you . I have it already and it is a rich butter that would be good for heavy sealing.*


@Aggie
I didn't do a "mock cart" to see what the ship-price is?  How does it smell?  

I really don't need it.  But I think the BF price isn't this good.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Aggie
Um..I didn't realize Inashi had Free Shipping the entire month of May..

So yeah....I just kinda checked out!


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> Um....I didn't realize Inashi had Free Shipping the entire month of May....
> 
> So yeah....I just kinda checked out!


I was just about to tell you that shipping was free on any size order this month @IDareT'sHair


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> I didn't do a "mock cart" to see what the ship-price is?  How does it smell?
> 
> I really don't need it.  But I think the BF price isn't this good.


It has a wonderful ocean breeze kinda scent - very pleasant indeed.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Aggie said:


> *It has a wonderful ocean breeze kinda scent - very pleasant indeed.*


@Aggie
So, not Fruity? UGHHH  Lemme go see.  I have a 2oz sample.  I hope I don't hate it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Aggie
Okay.  It smells decent.  Just opened the 2oz'er.

ETA:  Very Interesting texture.


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> Okay.  It smells decent.  Just opened the 2oz'er.
> 
> ETA:  Very Interesting texture.


@IDareT'sHair 
 It actually feels almost like a thick pomade, doesn't it? I would use it to seal with or mix some light lotion in it to use on my body or a combination of both.


----------



## Aggie

@IDareT'sHair

I still like the performance of my SSI Coriander Fig better though


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Aggie said:


> * It actually feels almost like a thick pomade, doesn't it? I would use it to seal with or mix some light lotion in it to use on my body or a combination of both.*


@Aggie 
It really does. 

A very interesting Texture.  Now Imma regret I didn't get x2.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Aggie said:


> *I still like the performance of my SSI Coriander Fig better though*


@Aggie
Interesting.

Thanks Lady.  I'm holding on to that because I only have x1.  

*Scurrrd to open it - cause I know I'll blow skrait through it*


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> Interesting.
> 
> Thanks Lady.  I'm holding on to that because I only have x1.
> 
> **Scurrrd to open it - cause I know I'll blow skrait through it**



@IDareT'sHair
 That's what it does to me too. Once opened, it's all over. My hair just inhales that stuff in . 

I  it so much.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Aggie said:


> *That's what it does to me too. Once opened, it's all over. My hair just inhales that stuff in .
> 
> I  it so much.*


@Aggie
I'll pick up an extra next Sale.  

M-Day I bought Papaya Hair Mask (instead).

I definitely need a back up.


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> I'll pick up an extra next Sale.  M-Day I bought Papaya Hair Mask (instead).
> 
> I definitely need a back up.


Imma need 2 jars next decent sale @IDareT'sHair.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Aggie
What are you DC'ing with these days? 

I should finish up: J.Monique's Raw Honey tomorrow. 

Will use ST'icals too because I am almost done with the Raw Honey.


----------



## Aggie

@IDareT'sHair 
I'm diffusing some lavender oil in my room and that stuff has me falling asleep at the computer so if I stop talking, that's because I lost the battle with my diffuser


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Aggie said:


> *I'm diffusing some lavender oil in my room and that stuff has me falling asleep at the computer so if I stop talking, that's because I lost the battle with my diffuser *


@Aggie 
Hmmm....that sounds very Relaxing.


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> What are you DC'ing with these days?
> 
> I should finish up: J.Monique's Raw Honey tomorrow.
> 
> Will use ST'icals too because I am almost done with the Raw Honey.


@IDareT'sHair

I am currently using a lot of Joico K-Pak but also trying to finish up some Jakaela Dope and Matcha Green Tea as well. The latter 2 will not be repurchased though.


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> Hmmm....that sounds very Relaxing.


@IDareT'sHair 

Girl It is very relaxing . Last night I tried that and fell asleep so quickly, I was almost in shock at the quickness .


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Aggie said:


> I am currently using a lot of Joico K-Pak but also trying to finish up some Jakaela Dope and* Matcha Green Tea as well. The latter  will not be repurchased though*.


@Aggie
The NurCreations Matcha or some other one?


----------



## Aggie

@IDareT'sHair

Oops! I meant Jakeala Beau Vert


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Aggie said:


> *Oops! I meant Jakeala Beau Vert*


@Aggie
Oh, I love Beau Vert. 

I'm trying to finish up Dope (which won't be a repurchase when I finish up this jar) I mix it with Sweet Honey.

I forgot how I was using Beau Vert?  I "think" on dry hair as a dupe for SM's Purification Hair Masque?

I think I may have also steamed with it a time or two.

I know I have one in my Stash?  I might have x2.


----------



## Aggie

Good Morning Chicas!

This morning I'll be using mostly Joico on my hair. I have to color my hair too so I'll give it a demi-color and bun for a week.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Hey PJ's!

Will do my hair tomorrow.  Thurs/Sun.  Hope to get back on my Wed/Sat grind next week.

My SSI or Curl Origin should be here today.  Not sure which?  One of 'em tho'.


----------



## DeerDance

IDareT'sHair said:


> @DeerDance
> Hey Sis!
> 
> What are you mixing your henna with?  I've been using Coconut Milk.  Love it!




I just use white tea, lavender, lemongrass oil and ACV


----------



## DeerDance

Henna-ed today!
Washed it out with Camille Rose Ginger Cleansing Rinse
DCing with Bekura YAM <---a little goes a long way! I think I can get  6-10 uses out of a container!

Realized I don't go through too much DC because I don't do it on dry hair or detangle with it anymore. On the other hand I do go through a lot of moisturizers and leave ins.


----------



## Aggie

@IDareT'sHair

I actually ended up buying 3 bottles of the *Inahsi Naturals Aloe Hibiscus Leave-in* because when I checked my stash I didn't have as much as I thought I had. Jeesh! That was so close. I almost missed that great sale.

Listen this stuff is so good on my hair, leaves so much slip and is incredibly moisturizing, I don't want to be without this one.  I have a ton of other leave-ins to go through, but I keep coming back to this one the most. It is that good.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Aggie said:


> *I actually ended up buying 3 bottles of the Inahsi Naturals Aloe Hibiscus Leave-in because when I checked my stash I didn't have as much as I thought I had. Jeesh! That was so close. I almost missed that great sale.  Listen this stuff is so good on my hair, leaves so much slip and is incredibly moisturizing, I don't want to be without this one. I have a ton of other leave-ins to go through, but I keep coming back to this one the most. It is that good*.


@Aggie
I have the Leave-In and the Cowash, but haven't tried either yet.

I did ended up grabbing another Island Breeze because of the Sale and Free Shipping.

This is a really good deal for this company.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@DeerDance
Hey Mrs!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My SSI is Out For Delivery!

Still waiting on:
Claudie
Curl Origin
Butter Depot (Impulse purchase - hope it isn't a disappointment)
Inashi


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My DC'ers from Kindred Butters Shipped


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> I have the Leave-In and the Cowash, but haven't tried either yet.
> 
> I did ended up grabbing another Island Breeze because of the Sale and Free Shipping.
> 
> *This is a really good deal for this company*.



It sure is @bolded


----------



## KinksAndInk

IDareT'sHair said:


> My DC'ers from Kindred Butters Shipped


Mine too.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

KinksAndInk said:


> *Mine too.*


@KinksAndInk 
I wanna try Joe's Joe next.  

Ya'll know I lurves "Coffee-related" stuff.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

My aunts have raided my APB stash and want me to order more Hair Lotions. 
Only because I love them was this allowed. So I'll stock up next sale.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Is anybody 'close' to finishing up anything?  @NaturallyATLPCH @CeeLex33 @Aggie @KinksAndInk @Saludable84 @rileypak 

I'll probably finish up ST'icals Curl Elastic tomorrow.  I think I have a b/up or x2.

Excited about trying BN's Detox Cowash.  Curly gave it good reviews.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> *My aunts have raided my APB stash and want me to order more Hair Lotions.
> Only because I love them was this allowed. So I'll stock up next sale*.


@NaturallyATLPCH
You're such a good Niece.....

That Hair Lotion is thebomb tho'


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

Nah @IDareT'sHair not me. I am half way through my Naturelle Grow Thick and Rich DC but it's a 16 ounce.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

IDareT'sHair said:


> @NaturallyATLPCH
> You're such a good Niece.....
> 
> That Hair Lotion is thebomb tho'


Gurl, my pink and blue is exclusive to me! Any other relatives besides them, my sis, and my cuz I'd give them the reject bag.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@NaturallyATLPCH
Curl Elastic is about the only thing I have that is close to being used up.

I really need to pull out those AO's I bought a while back next. 

HSR, WC and GPB,  I hope they are still good (refrigerated).  I will make it a point to try to get through these next.

I go through Butters/Cremes quickly, but seldom list those.


----------



## Saludable84

IDareT'sHair said:


> Is anybody 'close' to finishing up anything?  @NaturallyATLPCH @CeeLex33 @Aggie @KinksAndInk @Saludable84 @rileypak
> 
> I'll probably finish up ST'icals Curl Elastic tomorrow.  I think I have a b/up or x2.
> 
> Excited about trying BN's Detox Cowash.  Curly gave it good reviews.



I used one APB 8oz Island Kiwi DC last weekend. Going to use up some DB PSC today or tomorrow.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Saludable84 said:


> *I used one APB 8oz Island Kiwi DC last weekend. Going to use up some DB PSC today or tomorrow*.


@Saludable84 
Good Job!


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

IDareT'sHair said:


> @NaturallyATLPCH
> Curl Elastic is about the only thing I have that is close to being used up.
> 
> I really need to pull out those AO's I bought a while back next.
> 
> HRS, WC and GPB,  I hope they are still good (refrigerated).  I will make it a point to try to get through these next.
> 
> I go through Butters/Cremes quickly, but seldom list those.


I go through Refresher Sprays quickly. So I really don't need to be buying DCs, etc. But has that ever stopped me? Absolutely not. 
I haven't bought any though. I didn't pick up the Naturelle Grow I intended, just the APB.


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> Is anybody 'close' to finishing up anything?  @NaturallyATLPCH @CeeLex33 @Aggie @KinksAndInk @Saludable84 @rileypak
> 
> I'll probably finish up ST'icals Curl Elastic tomorrow.  I think I have a b/up or x2.
> 
> Excited about trying BN's Detox Cowash.  Curly gave it good reviews.


@IDareT'sHair 


Finished up a jar of Jakeala Dope Conditioner


----------



## IDareT'sHair

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> *I didn't pick up the Naturelle Grow I intended, just the APB.*


@NaturallyATLPCH 
You gotta keep the Aunties - look fresh & refreshed


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Aggie said:


> *Finished up a jar of Jakeala Dope Conditioner*


@Aggie
I may use this tomorrow to finish it up mixed with Sweet Honey Hair Thang


----------



## CeeLex33

@IDareT'sHair still trying to use up some of these Honey Handmade's DCs like the Hibiscus Pink Sugar. 

Close to using up: 
APB Pumpkin Seed Conditioner
My Honey Child Honey Mist
MD Curly Cream 

I started using some oils on hair AND body  to go through them faster.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@CeeLex33 
All that sounds good.  Nice list of stuff.

I'm tryna' hold on to my MD Yogurt Smoothie (White Tea) I love that. 

No Honey Handmades for me!   That line has been liquidated from my stash.


----------



## KinksAndInk

IDareT'sHair said:


> @KinksAndInk
> I wanna try Joe's Joe next.
> 
> Ya'll know I lurves "Coffee-related" stuff.


I looked at that. I ordered 2 green tea and 1 avocado moss. Think I have Joe's Joe in a cart


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Close to finishing up:
QB's BRBC
ST'icals Curl Elastic
MHC Type 3


----------



## CeeLex33

@IDareT'sHair 
I'm still salty that she acted up, but once I get through these last DC's left I'm done and I've made peace with it even though I love that Pink Sugar Hibiscus. 

I should have mentioned that the APB Pumpkin and MD Curl Cream would be repurchases. The My Honey Child Honey Mist will not. It's just meh and I like APB and Jakeala's much better.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

KinksAndInk said:


> *I looked at that. I ordered 2 green tea and 1 avocado moss. Think I have Joe's Joe in a cart*


@KinksAndInk 
If there is a Mem-Day Sale, I'll pick up Joe's Joe.  

Don't think I saw Avocado Moss?  Will check that out.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

CeeLex33 said:


> I'm still salty that she acted up, but once I get through these last DC's left I'm done and *I've made peace with it even though I love that Pink Sugar Hibiscus.*


@CeeLex33
So Did I.

Gurl...don't think I'm not tempted when her Sales info is posted, but I just can't pull the Trigger.

I feel the same way now, about TMN.  I just loathe poor CS.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@CeeLex33
It was very hard for me to finally decide to let TMN go. 

But I could no longer tolerate that mess. 

And then she wants to 'talk'.


----------



## CeeLex33

@IDareT'sHair 
Folks just can't get right SMH. Too many other vendors to hit paynow on LOL. Speaking of which, let me browse the sale thread LOL


----------



## IDareT'sHair

CeeLex33 said:


> *Speaking of which, let me browse the sale thread LOL*


@CeeLex33
.........  Tis All.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I'll be finishing up all these old Label AO DC'ers next. 

 No use to me still holding on to those.  They need to go.  I keep forgetting about those.

So, these will be up next.  HSR, WC and I have x1 bottle of GPB (although I wish I had x2 of those).


----------



## Aggie

@IDareT'sHair 

Girl I really miss the original AO HSR, WC and GPB Conditioners. They were all awesome on my hair especially the GPB.


----------



## KinksAndInk

IDareT'sHair said:


> @KinksAndInk
> If there is a Mem-Day Sale, I'll pick up Joe's Joe.
> 
> Don't think I saw Avocado Moss?  Will check that out.


I'll be sure to give you my review when I use it. Which will probably be as soon as I get it. I have no self control lol


----------



## Beamodel

Hi ladies...

Used up SSI Coco Cream Leave in. One backup. Will repurchase.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Beamodel
Hey Lady!

Missed You.  How's the Relaxed Hair doing so far?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My SSI Papaya Hair Masks came today.  I've seen excellent reviews on this and can't wait to try it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Aggie said:


> *Girl I really miss the original AO HSR, WC and GPB Conditioners. They were all awesome on my hair especially the GPB.*


@Aggie 
I've been holding on to a few bottles when they had that repackaging Sale a while back. 

 Time to use them up (although I hate to).  I'd feel worse if they went bad on me.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@KinksAndInk
I think my new Favorite Vendor of 2017 will be: _"Kindred Butters"_ just something about this ETSY Seller I already love.


----------



## Aggie

*Used up:*

x1 bottle of Keracare Natural Textures Leave In Conditioner


----------



## KinksAndInk

IDareT'sHair said:


> @KinksAndInk
> I think my new Favorite Vendor of 2017 will be: _"Kindred Butters"_ just something about this ETSY Seller I already love.


Lol agreed.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

Kindred Butters eh?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My Butter from "The Butter Depot" shipped.  

I read the reviews _after_ I made the purchase.


----------



## Shay72

Sitting with NG's Bamboo & Silk in with a plastic cap on. Finished it today. Won't be a repurchase. It's okay.

Also finished APB's Island Kiwi Conditioner and Sarenzo's Hair Cleanser recently. I like the Island Kiwi but I like the Moisturizing Conditioner better. The Sarenzo Hair Cleanser will be a repurchase.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> *Kindred Butters eh?*


@NaturallyATLPCH
I was looking for a "Dupe" for NurCreations Matcha Green Tea & Avocado DC'er due to NurCreations pricey & outrageous shipping and this one is suppose to be a good dupe.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72 said:


> *Sitting with NG's Bamboo & Silk in with a plastic cap on. Finished it today. Won't be a repurchase. It's okay. The Sarenzo Hair Cleanser will be a repurchase.*


@Shay72
That's too bad about the Bamboo & Silk.  I was looking forward to using that.

Is it the Sarenzo Clay Wash?


----------



## Shay72

@IDareT'sHair 
No I think the full title of the Sarenzo Cleanser is Apple Cleansing Honey Creamy Hair Cleanser or something like that,


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72 said:


> *No I think the full title of the Sarenzo Cleanser is Apple Cleansing Honey Creamy Hair Cleanser or something like that,*


@Shay72
Hmph.  I've never seen this.  *Off to Look*


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Will use Curl Origins Overnight Kukui Hair Mask tonight. 

I really love that stuff.


----------



## Saludable84

Shay72 said:


> Sitting with NG's Bamboo & Silk in with a plastic cap on. Finished it today. Won't be a repurchase. It's okay.
> 
> Also finished APB's Island Kiwi Conditioner and Sarenzo's Hair Cleanser recently. *I like the Island Kiwi but I like the Moisturizing Conditioner better.* The Sarenzo Hair Cleanser will be a repurchase.



I'm stuck between both because I really like them. I think I like the MC better only because it contains protein but I find my hair easier to detangle with IK.


----------



## Aggie

*This morning I finished up:*

x1 bottle of Donna Marie Super Detangling Conditioner
x1 bottle of Curl Junkie Curl Queen Hair Styling Gel - nice gel but not a repurchase because Weline Xtreme is just as nice and a lot cheaper plus I get way more of it.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

Saludable84 said:


> I'm stuck between both because I really like them. I think I like the MC better only because it contains protein but I find my hair easier to detangle with IK.


I used the Island Kiwi today on a small section. It was just meh. I used the Pumpkinseed one today and despite mediocre performance in the past, it was actually pretty good today.

I believe the avocado oil in the MC made my hair rebel but I'm sure that if I revisit it in the future it may yield different results.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Beamodel
> Hey Lady!
> 
> Missed You.  How's the Relaxed Hair doing so far?



Hey Hunni. It's going great. It's so funny how you can't tell that I'm relaxed unless I tell you lol. I feel like my hair when its curly is much more manageable. I wash it more too (which I had missed doing often).


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair said:


> My SSI Papaya Hair Masks came today.  I've seen excellent reviews on this and can't wait to try it.



I have this but haven't tried it yet.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Beamodel 
So Happy "Relaxed Life" is agreeing with you.

Sounds like you left quite a bit of texture in there too.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Afternoon PJ's!

Hope all is well.  I used BN's Peppermint Detox Cowash today (very nice).  

Will definitely pick up another bottle the next time he has a Sale

Rinsed out a few bottles and got a few empties. 

Getting ready to Steam with Jakeala's Dope mixed with Sweet Honey Hair Thang.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel said:


> *I have this but haven't tried it yet*.


@Beamodel
I can't wait until we both try it out.  I haven't opened the box yet, but curious how it smells.  Imma go open it.


----------



## Beamodel

Currently dc'ing with BASK Yam & NG Marshmallow Root.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

So I went ahead and bought a tea tree and lemongrass soap log, ayurvedic shampoo bar, and silky hair oil (I'm not sure of the exact name but I dont feel like going to look lol). I used the free shipping code because discounts are nice, but I'm all about free shipping.

If she has a Memorial Day sale I may pick up another Shea Amla Hemp Castor parfait.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@NaturallyATLPCH 
That Silky Hair Oil is thebomb.com.gov.biz.net.edu


----------



## IDareT'sHair

So next week them packages should be on like popcorn:
Curl Origins
*Kindred Butters -* I found my other jar of NurCreations Matcha DC'er I thought I had swapped it, but I found it yesterday, so I have a b/up.
The Butter Depot
Inashi

*Still waiting to get shipping info from Claudie*

These have arrived:
Hairveda
SheScentIt
Soultanicals
Sarenzo


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

IDareT'sHair said:


> @NaturallyATLPCH
> That Silky Hair Oil is thebomb.com.gov.biz.net.edu


Oh really now? I'm not sure what has taken me so long to try it. Now I'm excited!


----------



## Saludable84

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> I used the Island Kiwi today on a small section. It was just meh. I used the Pumpkinseed one today and despite mediocre performance in the past, it was actually pretty good today.
> 
> I believe the avocado oil in the MC made my hair rebel but I'm sure that if I revisit it in the future it may yield different results.



Idk how I missed the MC had avocado but I only use it in the spring and fall when there is high humidity. It's the only conditioner that keeps my hair from becoming a ball of puff. Which it is now


----------



## Aggie

Evenin' Ladies. 

Just got in from work and trying to catch up. I wore my hair in a bun today - no wigs for the entire week this week. I usually take 1 to 2 weeks break from my wigs every now and then, especially after a nice color session.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Aggie
I bet your Bun was nice and Bunalicious!  What did you use on it?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> *Oh really now? I'm not sure what has taken me so long to try it. Now I'm excited!*


@NaturallyATLPCH

Yaaaasssssssss Lawdt.....


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> I bet your Bun was nice and Bunalicious!  What did you use on it?


Thanks hon. It really was nice and I used the last of my CJ Curl Queen Hair Gel with Rusk Deep Shine Oil for shine this morning. Tomorrow I will be using Wetline Xtreme Gel. I really need some Luster's S-Curl Moisturizer in that gray and blue bottle. It's the best for refreshing and softening my curls.


----------



## Aggie

@IDareT'sHair

No wait, I think I will be using my ORS Curls Unleashed Mousse instead of the Wetline Xtreme Gel.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Hey PJ's!

Anxiously awaiting today's packages!


----------



## Aggie

Morning All!

Have a blessed day.


----------



## Saludable84

Morning Ladies!

Finally finished a bottle of APB Ginger Root Growth Lotion.


----------



## KinksAndInk

@IDareT'sHair  My KindredButters came today  Everything was packaged securely. Shipping was extremely fast. Jars were taped, no leakage. I received a nice sized sample of Joe's Joe. There will definitely be a wash day happening later today. I can't decide if I should use the avocado or joe dc. Great customer service and the owner is such a sweetheart. I can see she's about to take all my money this year. Wonder what else she's cooking up over there


----------



## CeeLex33

Heyyyyy Ladies!
I ended up sitting this weekend out and did not purchase any hair related things. Nothing caught my eye so no "paynow"- but we'll see for Mem Day. 
Decided that I will redo my minitwists this weekend so I'll shop the stash and try and use up some older moisturizers.


----------



## Aggie

*This morning I used up:*

1 jar of Jakeala Beau Vert Masque - no back-up, not a repurchase.


----------



## Aggie

Today I purchased 6 bottles of Luster's S-Curl Styling Spray Moisturizer. This is an amazing moisturizer on my hair and makes an excellent refresher spray for my curls after they've set with Wetline Xtreme Gel. It makes my hair super soft. This may sadly replace my APB Refresher Spray.


----------



## rileypak

KinksAndInk said:


> Wonder what else she's cooking up over there



Definitely let us know if you find out


----------



## rileypak

Afternoon everyone! 

Looks like my holiday weekend plans are a bust thanks to doggy illness. I may spend the time trying out a WnG since I won't be going too many places and if I need to I can rewash without stress. I better get to the WnG thread and read up.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My Kindred Butters came today.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Oh Yeah....My Curl Origins also came. 

The Argan Moisturizer smells lovely.  The Babbasu & Mango Pomade also smells

I was so excited about Kindred Butters, I completely forgot about Curl Origin.


----------



## Aggie

Got a shipping note from Inahsi Naturals today.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Aggie said:


> *Got a shipping note from Inahsi Naturals today.*


@Aggie 
YAY!  So Did I.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Kindred Butters is having a Mem-Day Sale 30% off.

https://www.etsy.com/shop/kindredbutters


----------



## KinksAndInk

IDareT'sHair said:


> Kindred Butters is having a Mem-Day Sale 30% off.
> 
> https://www.etsy.com/shop/kindredbutters


 Let me go test this Joe's Joe so I can get my cart right.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@KinksAndInk 
Please come back with a review.

ETA:  I have Avocado & Moss and Pumpkin & Mango in my Cart, but I still want Joe's Joe.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My Body Butter from the Butter Depot should arrive today.  I hope it's right.

I convo'ed them my "concerns" after reading a couple reviews - never received a response.

So, that's strike 1. 

It's a little "too" pricey - so it's probably a one & done anyway.

OT: Loving the Butter Bistro Butter tho' (in Asia)


----------



## rileypak

Good morning


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> *Good morning*


@rileypak
Hey Sis!

How's the Queen of all that is Sk.in Car.e doing today?


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak
> Hey Sis!
> 
> How's the Queen of all that is Sk.in Car.e doing today?


Currently trying to get my life together and start getting ready for work 

How are you sis?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> *How are you sis?*


@rileypak
Busy as all get out.

I'm on vacay Friday.
So I'm looking forward to knocking these 3 days out so I can Chillax.


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak
> Busy as all get out.
> 
> I'm on vacay Friday.
> So I'm looking forward to knocking these 3 days out so I can Chillax.


I hear that! I'm ready too


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My Bo.dy But.ter from The Butter Depot came today.  

It's decent, but not worth the price. 

I've had better much cheaper.


----------



## Saludable84

IDareT'sHair said:


> My Bo.dy But.ter from The Butter Depot came today.
> 
> It's decent, but not worth the price.
> 
> I've had better much cheaper.


Is this the hard butter?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Saludable84 said:


> *Is this the hard butter?*


@Saludable84 
Semi.  Still definitely not worth the $.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I think when several posters were talmbout "a hard butter" they were talmbout Bubble Bistro?

I love my Butter from The Bubble Bistro.

Mine isn't hard at all.  

Another "pricey" one, but I think I would repurchase it.


----------



## Aggie

Evening Ladies. Just dragging myself in from work and need to exercise but I think I'll save that for early tomorrow morning. I'm too sleepy right now to work out. 

Oh and Rooted Treasures sent me a free JBCO and handbag for trying them out and asking them to add a pomade soon. I told the owner I am a member here and we could really help him with his business but he needs to offer us a special rate. 

That is still up for discussion and when it progresses further, I'll be sure to let everyone here know. He is on Etsy now so that's a plus. All jbco users, if interested, I will keep you posted.


----------



## divachyk

Just wanted to say hello to all! I lurk here and there as time allows.


----------



## CeeLex33

Mawnin! 
Will be stalking these MemorialDay sales


----------



## Beamodel

Used up APB hair cream
- No back ups 
- Will definitely repurchase


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Hey Ladies!

Had a busy workday yesterday. 
Hope everyone is goodt.

Hope to catch up with ya'll, so we can talk Hurr & Products!  

Product & Hurr  & Mem-Day Sales.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My Inashi came yesterday.

x2 Island Breeze Whipped Butters (or whatever its called?)


----------



## CeeLex33

Mawnin Ladies


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Had to werk late (later than normal), so didn't get a chance to wash my hair.

I'll go all out Saturday.  Will overnight with either WEN Remoist or Curls Origin Overnight Mask.

That puts me at only once this week.


----------



## Saludable84

Has anyone tried curls origin leave in? I got a good sized sample, but I'm scared it will be like KCKT and I'm only basing that on ingredients, consistency and texture.


----------



## Aggie

Saludable84 said:


> Has anyone tried curls origin leave in? I got a good sized sample, but I'm scared it will be like KCKT and I'm only basing that on ingredients, consistency and texture.


I haven't gotten anything from CO yet but I may during BF sales this year.


----------



## Aggie

A friend of mine has just ordered the Komaza protein Strengthener and said she will give me a bottle - can't wait until it gets here . 

I'll talk her into giving me one of the 4 bottles of Komaza Aloe leave-ins as well. If I like these, it's on with Komaza. Don't know when they'll get here yet though .


----------



## Aggie

I cowashed my hair this morning with NG Intense Deep Conditioner - this one has some good slip. I was mildly impressed especially since I wasn't expecting much from it.  My hair detangled like a breeze.


----------



## Aggie

*By the way, yesterday I finished using up:*

1 jar of Jakeala Beau Vert Mask - not a repurchase item.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Saludable84
I didn't buy any CO L-I and I didn't look in my box to see if I had a 'sample' of anything from them.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@KinksAndInk
Ran in and grabbed a couple Kindred Butters DC'ers:
x1 Mango & Pumpkin
x1 Avocado & Irish Moss


----------



## rileypak

Good morning!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@rileypak 
Hey Ms. RileyP

Hope your WnG is a success!


----------



## rileypak

@IDareT'sHair 

I hope so too! Otherwise, I have plenty of days off for a do-over 

Got any plans for the long weekend?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> *Got any plans for the long weekend?*


@rileypak
I have a little graduation celebration and a retirement party both today.  

So hopefully, the rest of my weekend will be free.

I'm wondering if I should grab that new ST'icals DC'er?  It's in a pump. 

I typically like my DC'ers in a Jar, so I'm leery about it, but it sounds good.


----------



## CeeLex33

Hey Ladies! 

@Saludable84 I have the Mango one,(with the green label)  it's pretty similar to SSI's Coco Creme LI to me in texture and performance. 
Smells light and clean, not really like Mango tho.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@CeeLex33
You made me pull the Trigga' on that durn STicals

But I came in here to tell you I got a Creme & Coco Juicy Mango Clouds.  Can't wait until it gets here. 

I also got the Sea Salted Butter in Caribbean M.ai Ta.i.  I love that scent.


----------



## CeeLex33

@IDareT'sHair  sharing is caring LOL!

oooo- those clouds are drool worthy, I have 70-11 backups  
I'm stalking these sales, I'm jonesin to buy something


----------



## KinksAndInk

IDareT'sHair said:


> @KinksAndInk
> Ran in and grabbed a couple Kindred Butters DC'ers:
> x1 Mango & Pumpkin
> x1 Avocado & Irish Moss


Let me go grab something. I'll be using Joe's Joe today. I got so lazy this week but I need to wash.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@CeeLex33
I see you over there still workin' on that HH's Pink Hibiscus DC'er


----------



## CeeLex33

IDareT'sHair said:


> @CeeLex33
> I see you over there still workin' on that HH's Pink Hibiscus DC'er



I'm usually heavy handed SMH. Subconsciously, I'm savoring this last little bit left I guess LMBO!


----------



## Saludable84

CeeLex33 said:


> Hey Ladies!
> 
> @Saludable84 I have the Mango one,(with the green label)  it's pretty similar to SSI's Coco Creme LI to me in texture and performance.
> Smells light and clean, not really like Mango tho.


Thanks


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@CeeLex33
Girl, I ain't mad at ya' for that.  Work it and make it last.

@Saludable84
 Girl.

You bought anythang yet?


----------



## Beamodel

Evening ladies

I did a henna treatment today with red raj. I followed it up with BASK Yam and APB UCS. Yummy. 

Currently dc'ing now.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Finished Up:
WEN SAM (Sweet Almond Mint) Remoist DC'er (no SAM b/ups) *for an overnight treatment*


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

And summa vacation has officially started !
The chirren almost ate me up this week. It was ruff!!
Anywho, hope all is well in here. I'll be getting braids this Sunday and they will stay in until school starts back.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@NaturallyATLPCH 
Enjoy Your Well-Deserved Break Sis.  You earned it.

I'm glad you survived!

And next school year you'll be in a whole new district right?

Enjoy your time off.  I'm sure it will fly by.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Aggie
Evenin'


----------



## Aggie

@IDareT'sHair 

Hey Girlie 

How are things? I've been working a lot lately and just too tired to post at night. Even now I'm sleepy but I'm trying to catch up with my sleepy self


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Aggie said:


> *Even now I'm sleepy but I'm trying to catch up with my sleepy self *


@Aggie
Wake UP!......

What are you doing to your Hair tomorrow?


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> Wake UP!......
> 
> What are you doing to your Hair tomorrow?


@IDareT'sHair

You know we are on this protein kick right now so I want to use some of my Nexxus Emergencee Treatment but I also want to use my egg prepoo mix in the morning too.

What about you?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Aggie 
Imma use Cathy Howse UBH and try to finish up J. Monique Raw Honey mixed with Jakeala Dope.  

Should use both of those up (J.Monique & Jakeala Dope).

Hey what happened to J.Monique's Mem-Day Sale?  

Not that I'm buying any.  I wanna be done this weekend.  

I've spent way more than I wanted to.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@rileypak
You buyin' anymore Hurr stuff?  I see you bought some ST'icals.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Waiting on:
Cream & Coco
Bel Nouvo
Kindred Butters
Soultanicals
Jakeala


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> Imma use Cathy Howse UBH and try to finish up J. Monique Raw Honey mixed with Jakeala Dope.
> 
> Should use both of those up (J.Monique & Jakeala Dope).
> 
> *Hey what happened to J.Monique's Mem-Day Sale?  *
> 
> Not that I'm buying any.  I wanna be done this weekend.
> 
> I've spent way more than I wanted to.


@IDareT'sHair 

J. Monique's isn't having another sale I think until Independence day .


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Aggie said:


> *J. Monique's isn't having another sale I think until Independence day *.


@Aggie
Oh, okay.  I wasn't getting anything anyway.  

That's the next BIG SALE Date.


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak
> You buyin' anymore Hurr stuff?  I see you bought some ST'icals.


I haven't decided yet. I may make one more order...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> *I haven't decided yet. I may make one more order...*


@rileypak
Hair or Skin?  If Hair what?  *Inquiring minds wants to know*


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak
> Hair or Skin?  If Hair what?  *Inquiring minds wants to know*


Considering Komaza or Hattache. Doubt either are having a sale (I think) but I'm in the mood to buy a variety or staples now


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> Considering Komaza or Hattache. Doubt either are having a sale (I think) but *I'm in the mood to buy a variety or staples now *


@rileypak
Lawd...I know that feeling all too well.

I Agree.  I doubt if either are having a Sale.

July 4 is right around the corner tho'.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@divachyk 
Do you know if ST'icals have ever listed their shelf-life?


----------



## divachyk

@IDareT'sHair, I'm behind on our conversation here so I'm unsure what's been discussed. I didn't know right off so I Googled it just to see if I could find something. Have y'all seen this...it's a bit old though. It's dated 2015.

Full article:
http://www.soultanicals.com/blog/new-preservative-system-implemented-for-longer-shelf-life/


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@divachyk

Thank you so much Sis.  This is good info to have.

I didn't see DC'ers.  That's what I'm concerned about.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My Cream & Coco is out for Delivery!


----------



## Saludable84

IDareT'sHair said:


> @CeeLex33
> Girl, I ain't mad at ya' for that.  Work it and make it last.
> 
> @Saludable84
> Girl.
> 
> You bought anythang yet?


No. Still being good


----------



## Saludable84

Morning Ladies!

Another poster send me some samples of APB Not Petroleum Jelly and Hair and Body Butta in Black Vanilla (?) and a Fig something. I'm terrible. But I like the scents so I want them in the same products.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Saludable84
Good you got a swap in there. 

It always takes the edge off of not hittin' paynah for me.  (Of course I still bought stuff - just the PJ in me).

I got a nice box this week too - that was full of Ho.me Fra.grance, Bo.dy Oils and a couple of Ha.ir Products. 

All things I haven't tried before which makes it extra nice.

I really appreciated it too.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Used Up:
HV Moist 24/7 (multiple b/ups)
J. Monique Raw Honey DC'er (no b/ups - not a repurchase)
Jakeala's Dope (no b/ups - not sure if I will repurchase?)


----------



## Saludable84

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Saludable84
> Good you got a swap in there.
> 
> It always takes the edge off of not hittin' paynah for me.  (Of course I still bought stuff - just the PJ in me).
> 
> I got a nice box this week too - that was full of Ho.me Fra.grance, Bo.dy Oils and a couple of Ha.ir Products.
> 
> All things I haven't tried before which makes it extra nice.
> 
> I really appreciated it too.


I love swaps but they get me in more trouble lol. 

Luckily, I have b/ups to Sophia's, HV Almond Glaze and QB Alphabet..... I just remembered I have some Bekura in here. I'm going to need to update my wash day. I'm never getting to the APB NPJ but at least when I try it, I won't be tempted to buy it. 

I'm drowning in body butters and creamy oils though.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Saludable84 said:


> *I love swaps but they get me in more trouble lol.  Luckily, I have b/ups to Sophia's, HV Almond Glaze and QB Alphabet..... I just remembered I have some Bekura in here. I'm going to need to update my wash day. I'm never getting to the APB NPJ but at least when I try it, I won't be tempted to buy it. I'm drowning in body butters and creamy oils though*.


@Saludable84
They really do get you in trouble.  Big Trouble. I have to call a Truce.

And when I get swaps from a couple folks, I feel like they are sending me a Brand New Stash and it compounds my already endless Stash.

*They know who they are*

All of those Butta's sound goodt.  I have Bekura's Tapioca (I haven't tried it yet).  And I got a jar of APB's Non-Petro on a swap a while back as well.

Same here about the Bod.y Butta's & Creamy Oils.

ETA: If you're ever someplace and see CDs Honey Mimosa on the cheap you should grab it to extend your Sophia's Abcdefg, Almond Glaze etc.....it's a nice addition.


----------



## Saludable84

@IDareT'sHair i used to see the CD on sale all the time. Now, not so much, but I'll continue to stalk the aisles.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

IDareT'sHair said:


> @NaturallyATLPCH
> 
> 
> And next school year you'll be in a whole new district right?
> 
> Enjoy your time off. * I'm sure it will fly by*.



Yes. New school, new district.
I rebuke the bolded. It will NOT . And thank you.
I got a ship ship from Annabelle's.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

[QUOTE="IDareT'sHair, post: 23926205, member: 118875@Saludable84They really do get you in trouble.  Big Trouble. I have to call a Truce.
And when I get swaps from a couple folks, I feel like they are sending me a Brand New Stash and it compounds my already endless Stash.

**They know who they are**

ETA: If you're ever someplace and see CDs Honey Mimosa on the cheap you should grab it to extend your Sophia's Abcdefg, Almond Glaze etc.....it's a nice addition.[/QUOTE]


----------



## Aggie

*This morning I used up:*

*x2 tubes of Nexxus Emergencee Reconstructing Treatment* - no backups - not a repurchase because I can get Dudley's DRC 28 on the ground and dollar for ounce, it's cheaper for me too.

*x1 jar of J. Monique's Burdock Root & Nettle Hair Repair Treatment *- no backups and not a repurchase. It offered my hair no slip but I think it did strengthen my hair a teeny bit - again I'll stick with my Joico K-Pak line, Keracare 5 in 1 Reconstructor and Keracare Restorative Hair Masque since I can also get these on the ground. 

*x1 jar of J. Monique's Hibiscus & Broccoli Deep Conditioner -* no backips and no repurchase. Not enough moisture and definitely no slip so I'll stick with my Joico line and Keracare Humecto - I get far better results from these.


----------



## Saludable84

Aggie said:


> *This morning I used up:*
> 
> *x2 tubes of Nexxus Emergencee Reconstructing Treatment* - no backups - not a repurchase because I can get Dudley's DRC 28 on the ground and dollar for ounce, it's cheaper for me too.
> 
> *x1 jar of J. Monique's Burdock Root & Nettle Hair Repair Treatment *- no backups and not a repurchase. It offered my hair no slip but I think it did strengthen my hair a teeny bit - again I'll stick with my Joico K-Pak line, Keracare 5 in 1 Reconstructor and Keracare Restorative Hair Masque since I can also get these on the ground.
> 
> *x1 jar of J. Monique's Hibiscus & Broccoli Deep Conditioner -* no backips and no repurchase. Not enough moisture and definitely no slip so I'll stick with my Joico line and Keracare Humecto - I get far better results from these.



Thanks for the reviews.


----------



## Aggie

Now because of the complete let down from the 3 deep conditioner's that I've tried from J. Monique's Naturals, I have packed and ready to give away:-

*All J. Monique's Naturals:*

x1 jar of Wheatgrass & Spinach Deep Treatment
x1 jar of Coffee Butter Deep Conditioner
x1 jar of Raw Honey Deep Conditioner
x1 jar of Triple Seaweed Deep Conditioner

I don't even want to try them so I'll just give them away because I think I will only be wasting them on my hair when they may be able to help one of my friend's hair better than they helped mine.


----------



## Aggie

I will stick with just the J. Monique's Naturals Dead Sea Mud Wash and her body butters. I have not yet used any of her leave-ins and shampoos I bought so I may just give those away as well but not sure yet.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Aggie said:


> *All J. Monique's Naturals:*
> 
> *x1 jar of Wheatgrass & Spinach Deep Treatment
> x1 jar of Coffee Butter Deep Conditioner*
> x1 jar of Raw Honey Deep Conditioner
> *x1 jar of Triple Seaweed Deep Conditioner*


@Aggie 
I still need to test these three.


----------



## rileypak

Received my PuffCuff family set. 
Completely forgot I ordered it


----------



## rileypak

I cannot with this $17 shipping for three items!!!


----------



## flyygirlll2

rileypak said:


> Received my PuffCuff family set.
> Completely forgot I ordered it



Lol. I have one but I could not get it to fit around my hair, so I gave up and had to use something else  to do a puff. 



rileypak said:


> I cannot with this $17 shipping for three items!!!



Where?


----------



## rileypak

flyygirlll2 said:


> Where?



Curls Dynasty
I was trying to grab their DC and Conditioner but that shipping stopped me in my tracks. 

ETA: okay that was the Etsy page shipping. The site isn't much better at $13.


----------



## flyygirlll2

rileypak said:


> Curls Dynasty
> I was trying to grab their DC and Conditioner but that shipping stopped me in my tracks.



Oh ok. Yeah, their shipping is high. I bought the Leave in and custard during their last sale and shipping was about $8. $17 though is an automatic hell nah.


----------



## rileypak

So I just trimmed my cart back to two of the masques and shipping dropped to $8.


----------



## rileypak

That's likely it for my hair purchases for the holiday. If Komaza has some of the Califia products in stock again, I may head on over.

Otherwise, onwards to the Fourth!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> That's likely it for my hair purchases for the holiday. If Komaza has some of the Califia products in stock again, I may head on over.  *Otherwise, onwards to the Fourth!*



@rileypak
Here! Here!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@flyygirlll2 @rileypak
Made a Curls Dynasty Cart (x1 Pumpkin x1 Hair Icing) backed it out...


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> @flyygirlll2 @rileypak
> Made a Curls Dynasty Cart (x1 Pumpkin x1 Hair Icing) backed it out....


Get back in there so we can compare that masque!!!


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

I think I'm going to get some Activated Charcoal soap from Sarenzo. It works really well to cleanse after I workout.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

rileypak said:


> I cannot with this $17 shipping for three items!!!


There's no way in $$$$ this is real. Is it April 1?


----------



## rileypak

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> There's no way in $$$$ this is real. Is it April 1?


Oh it's very real and very infuriating. 
That's the shipping on her Etsy page. She needs to fix it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> *Get back in there so we can compare that masque!!!*


@rileypak
Nah. Sis. 
As much as I'd love to, no can do.....

I'll get with them July4


----------



## IDareT'sHair

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> *There's no way in $$$$ this is real. Is it April 1?*


@NaturallyATLPCH
Hmphf.  Not another NurCreations???

Say it Ain't So?


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

rileypak said:


> Oh it's very real and very infuriating.
> That's the shipping on her Etsy page. She needs to fix it.


Yes she does! Why don't these companies with this high arse shipping look into flat rate???


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@flyygirlll2
What you up to Sis?


----------



## flyygirlll2

@IDareT'sHair I'm making dinner now, but I was browsing to see what's on sale. I guess Hattache is not having a sale this time. I was hoping they would.

The only things I've purchased so far has been castor oil and  babasu oil  (oil rinsing) fenugreek seeds and a three row comb to use on wash day since finger detangling itself is not enough for my hair anymore.

ETA- I forgot that I did get some Keravada Cowash and one of their oils as well as the Avocado Conditioner from SSI and Provitamin Silica Extract Conditioner Boost from Beautifully Bamboo. Lord I sometimes forget what I buy lol.


----------



## Aggie

rileypak said:


> Curls Dynasty
> I was trying to grab their DC and Conditioner but that shipping stopped me in my tracks.
> 
> ETA: okay that was the Etsy page shipping. The site isn't much better at $13.


Thank you for this @rileypak. I don't need to ever buy from this merchant then unless they are offering free shipping *with* a 30-40% off sale


----------



## rileypak

Aggie said:


> Thank you for this @rileypak. I don't need to ever buy from this merchant then unless they are offering free shipping *with* a 30-40% off sale


Definitely skip them unless it's 30%+ off


----------



## Saludable84

$17? Seriously?


----------



## bajandoc86

Happy Memorial Weekend to you ladies!

Soooo...I used up my first jar of ST Pumpkin Clay Detox and had to crack open the second one when I had one small patch of hair left. The consistency is quite different  - it's very runny and unlike the first jar that smells 'earthy' this one has a sweet fragrance. I hope it works like jar #1. 

Also I get 2 uses per jar. So I was about to buy 2 more but I hit pause when I opened jar #2. We'll see when I rinse in a bit.

I got a really late start to my hair reggie today because the plumber was supposed to come and fix a leak in the bathroom at *1pm*. I got fed up at around 4pm when I got no answer from him. I could have finished my wash day already and made it to the movies tonight! UGH.


----------



## rileypak

Saludable84 said:


> $17? Seriously?


$16.55 to be exact for two DCs and one conditioner


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

rileypak said:


> $16.55 to be exact for two DCs and one conditioner


Who is this vendor @rileypak ?


----------



## rileypak

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> Who is this vendor @rileypak ?


Curls Dynasty


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> I still need to test these three.


I am not even interested in trying them out .


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Aggie said:


> *I am not even interested in trying them out* .


@Aggie
I'll turn them all into Pre-Poo's.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@bajandoc86
Imma hafta' pitch my ST'icals Molasses Reconstruct DC'er.  It turned into a straight nasty lookin' liquid.

That's why I was askin' about "shelf-life" last night.  I haven't had it that long.  I convo'ed ST'icals, but haven't heard anything back.

@Aggie

@curlyhersheygirl and I were just talkin' last night about some inconsistencies with KG. 

Hope it still performs great.


----------



## bajandoc86

IDareT'sHair said:


> @bajandoc86
> Imma hafta' pitch my ST'icals Molasses Reconstruct DC'er.  It turned into a straight nasty lookin' liquid.
> 
> That's why I was askin' about "shelf-life" last night.  I haven't had it that long.  I convo'ed ST'icals, but haven't heard anything back.



Omg, that is just shameful. My hair rinsed nicely leaving my strands clumped and clean. But I have still decided to hold off buying anymore jars. Especially with these shelf life issues. Best to buy it when you know you will use it within 3 months. Smh. In contrast, my APB stuff from 15 months ago are still going strong.

On that APB note, the honey molasses DC applied like a DREAM, wondering what will the results be post DCing under my heat cap and rinsing. If this is an instant hit, I will be buying another jar at the next sale. I will get 3-4 uses per jar.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

bajandoc86 said:


> *Omg, that is just shameful. My hair rinsed nicely leaving my strands clumped and clean. But I have still decided to hold off buying anymore jars. Especially with these shelf life issues.*


@bajandoc86 

I just told @curlyhersheygirl Imma hafta' stop stockpiling this line.  Keeping no more than 1 or 2 of the same items on hand.  

It was a huge a disappointment when I saw what happened to that particular product.


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @bajandoc86
> Imma hafta' pitch my ST'icals Molasses Reconstruct DC'er.  It turned into a straight nasty lookin' liquid.
> 
> That's why I was askin' about "shelf-life" last night.  I haven't had it that long.  I convo'ed ST'icals, but haven't heard anything back.
> 
> @Aggie
> 
> @curlyhersheygirl and I were just talkin' last night about some inconsistencies with KG.
> 
> Hope it still performs great.


The one I used this morning was perfect. It was a small bottle though. I ordered x4 - 12 oz bottles this evening. I think Soultanicals was messing up the liter size bottle. I did use the 35% off coupon for this purchase .


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> I'll turn them all into Pre-Poo's.


Hmmm, @IDareT'sHair 

This sounds like a great idea . I might look into doing this instead.


----------



## flyygirlll2

@IDareT'sHair I have a 16 oz of the Mollasess DC. It's still creamy. It's been in my fridge the entire time and I have yet to try it. The consistency issues have kept me from purchasing anything else from this line. Unless she gets that together, I don't want to bother.

I ended up grabbing a Joe's Joe Conditioner and 
Avocado Moss Deep Conditoner from KindredButters ......


----------



## Saludable84

Morning Ladies! 

Last week I did get the KJ Naturals Nookie Cookie so I'm interested in trying it against Jakeala Down There. 

Still no hair purchases yet.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

Hi all! Going to get my hair braided next Sunday instead of today. Sooooo into a bun it goes for the first week of vacay.

Inahsi Naturals looks tempting. With free shipping and all the markdowns, more than likely I may purchase.

Give me the deets on this line, I know some of you have tried it *cough cough* @IDareT'sHair


----------



## rileypak

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> Hi all! Going to get my hair braided next Sunday instead of today. Sooooo into a bun it goes for the first week of vacay.
> 
> Inahsi Naturals looks tempting. With free shipping and all the markdowns, more than likely I may purchase.
> 
> Give me the deets on this line, I know some of you have tried it *cough cough* @IDareT'sHair


I'm a fan of the leave in. 
I think T has tried the conditioners...


----------



## Saludable84

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> Hi all! Going to get my hair braided next Sunday instead of today. Sooooo into a bun it goes for the first week of vacay.
> 
> Inahsi Naturals looks tempting. With free shipping and all the markdowns, more than likely I may purchase.
> 
> Give me the deets on this line, I know some of you have tried it *cough cough* @IDareT'sHair


I only haven't used them because of the aloe. It stops me every time.


----------



## rileypak

Of course Hattache is having a sale


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@NaturallyATLPCH
I like the Mint Conditioner R/O. 

The Mango Hemp Restorative was "okay". 

I have the Cowash (haven't tried yet) and the Hibiscus L-I. 

I bought the Hibiscus L-I because of @rileypak  's reviews.  Haven't tried it yet either, and @Aggie also loves it.

I do Love, Love, Love, Love, Love the Island Breeze Butter though. #Bae. 

The Consistency is like something I've never tried.  It's thebomb.com.net.gov.biz.edu

And $10 and Free Ship ALL MONTH LONG....Who, I said WHO can beat that right there?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> *Of course Hattache is having a sale*


@rileypak
You getting anythang?  *sucks teef & rolls eyes HARD*...

I'm done.  I wonder why they waited some dang-gum long to post that info?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

flyygirlll2 said:


> *I have a 16 oz of the Mollasess DC. It's still creamy. It's been in my fridge the entire time and I have yet to try it. The consistency issues have kept me from purchasing anything else from this line. Unless she gets that together, I don't want to bother.* ......



@flyygirlll2
I'm glad it's still "good" I don't know why mine turnt into skrait up wata'? It was in the Fridge as well.  It looked so gross.  I still haven't heard back from Ayo.
I'm a new "Fan-Girl" of Kindred Buttas'

@curlyhersheygirl said one of the 12oz replacement of KG had some "brownish" crusty stuff on it. 

@Aggie hope all x4 of yours look good.  I need to get to those Liters.


----------



## bajandoc86

I think I am APL....lawd I hope so.


----------



## DeerDance

I wanna haul Hattache so bad! UGHHH


----------



## rileypak

*Used up*
APB Flowers and Roots Herbal Conditioner (no backups, sadly discontinued )


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak
> You getting anythang?  *sucks teef & rolls eyes HARD*...
> 
> I'm done.  I wonder why they waited some dang-gum long to post that info?



I know!!! Don't know if I'm going to hit paynah or not...

I have the current tabs open:

Afroveda Moringa Supreme Ginseng Conditioning Detangler 
Curl Origin Moringa & Agave Moisturizing Detangling Mist
Curluxe Sweet Almond Leave In Conditioner
MyHoneyChild Sophia's Hair Grease
Treluxe Hi Definition Curl Enhancer Styling Gel


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> *I have the current tabs open:*
> 
> *Afroveda Moringa Supreme Ginseng Conditioning Detangler*



@rileypak
Love This!


----------



## flyygirlll2

@IDareT'sHair The bottle of KG I have is ok but it's not as good as the smaller bottles I had. It's not a repurchase for me at this point. 

It feels like  Hattache wasn't planning to have a sale initially and changed their mind at the last minute


----------



## IDareT'sHair

flyygirlll2 said:


> *It feels like  Hattache wasn't planning to have a sale initially and changed their mind at the last minute *


@flyygirlll2 
I'm tryna' talk myself out of making a Cart!

You gettin' anythang?


----------



## bajandoc86

Y'all, APB Honey Molasses DC was amazing in my hair last night. My hair rinsed and felt soft, springy and well moisturised, my tiny coils were clumped but yet my hair felt like I did a mild protein treatment. 

This is a definite HIT. Lemme go post in the Hits and Misses Thread.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@flyygirlll2
What did you end up thinking of SprAngz? 

It smells and works identical to the homemade mixture I made for that "Moisture Drench Pre-Poo"


----------



## IDareT'sHair

bajandoc86 said:


> *Y'all, APB Honey Molasses DC was amazing in my hair last night. My hair rinsed and felt soft, springy and well moisturised, my tiny coils were clumped but yet my hair felt like I did a mild protein treatment. This is a definite HIT. Lemme go post in the Hits and Misses Thread.*


@bajandoc86
This is good news!

It might be a replacement for ST'icals Molasses Reconstructor.


----------



## Aggie

Afternoon Ladies. Just finished cooking and eating my Sunday dinner and now relaxing for a while and watching tv.

ETA:

Friends came over later, fed and entertained them.


----------



## flyygirlll2

IDareT'sHair said:


> @flyygirlll2
> I'm tryna' talk myself out of making a Cart!
> 
> You gettin' anythang?



I made a cart  just haven't hit paynah. I have Curl Prep Gel and Curl Prep Sweet Buttah.



IDareT'sHair said:


> @flyygirlll2
> What did you end up thinking of SprAngz?
> 
> It smells and works identical to the homemade mixture I made for that "Moisture Drench Pre-Poo"



I like it. It does help with detangling but it's not a " must have " for me though.  I haven't used it in a while cause I'm trying to use up other stuff. 



bajandoc86 said:


> Y'all, APB Honey Molasses DC was amazing in my hair last night. My hair rinsed and felt soft, springy and well moisturised, my tiny coils were clumped but yet my hair felt like I did a mild protein treatment.
> 
> This is a definite HIT. Lemme go post in the Hits and Misses Thread.



 Nice review! I might grab this during a sale next time.


----------



## CeeLex33

Hola Ladies!
Will browse sales tonight- and come back to report any purchases. 

Used up:
Mission Condition Coconut Hair Icing (dup to Hairveda's Vatika Frosting) 
APB Pumpkin Seed on DD's hair- will repurchase at some point.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@CeeLex33 
I keep meaning to tell you, I'm using M:C's HempAde.

Lawd...Imma be in tears when I finally run out. 

I used it yesterday for my Heavy Seal.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@rileypak 
Um..okay...so I made an Hattache Cart and Abandoned it.


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak
> Um..okay...so I made an Hattache Cart and Abandoned it.


I just pulled on mine


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@rileypak
Lawd...You killin' up some Sophia's ain't you?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Waiting On:
Claudie's 
Soultanicals
Jakeala
Kindred Butters


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak
> Lawd...You killin' up some Sophia's ain't you?


It's HG for me 
That's just a backup jar. Always gotta keep a jar of that on hand


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@rileypak 
Sophia's would be a good thing to order. 

What I went in there for, is OOS. (Naturalista Juicy).

I had some SSI in a cart, and left it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@rileypak
That's some good stuff and better now that it's in an 8oz jar instead of a 4oz like it use to be.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@rileypak
I'm surprised I didn't buy any Sarenzo.  

I always seem to 'bite' when they have Sales.

I was tempted to get an Avocado Heavy Creme.


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> *What I went in there for, is OOS. (Naturalista Juicy)*.
> 
> I had some SSI in a cart, and left it.


I was going to get that detangler until I saw it was OOS. 

I had SSI Apple Nectar Nourishing Conditioner in my cart too but abandoned it since I have so many other SSI conditioners to get through. Since it's back for now, I'm not as pressed to purchase it.


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak
> I'm surprised I didn't buy any Sarenzo.
> 
> I always seem to 'bite' when they have Sales.
> 
> I was tempted to get an Avocado Heavy Creme.


I'm _*trying*_ to refrain from buying some wax tarts and bath bombs


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> *I'm trying to refrain from buying some wax tarts *


@rileypak
I received some the other day on a Swap.  The "Swapper" also sent me some from a place called Butterfly Lane Scents (a place I'd never heard of before) and they smell


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@rileypak 
Speaking of SSI, I can't wait to try the Papaya Hair Mask.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Aggie
What did you cook for Dinner?


----------



## Aggie

I had a Hattache cart saved but deleted it quickly since I didn't really need anything


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> What did you cook for Dinner?


@IDareT'sHair

Sun Dried Tomato seasoned Baked Chicken, lemon butter baked grouper, baked potatoes, pickled beets, buttered corn on the cob, a caramel broccoli and carrot medly, white rice for those in my family who like it a lot (personally I prefer rosemary rice for myself), Spring Mix garden salad with bell peppers, red onions, mushrooms, and tomatoes, topped with sweet and Snappy Sun Dried Tomato Vinaigrette. It really was delicious too .


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Aggie
Sound Delish!


----------



## rileypak

Finally finished up my hair!
So my WnG will now be a top knot WnG because I got lazy towards the front of my head and I think the front of my head will shrink in a weird shape 

And apparently my hair despises oil now.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> *I got lazy towards the front of my head and I think the front of my head will shrink in a weird shape *


@rileypak
....


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@rileypak 
I'd like to make at least 1 more purchase before Mem-Day Sale ends.


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak
> ....


It seems like the front of my hair would shrink too much and leave me with a mullet looking WnG


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak
> I'd like to make at least 1 more purchase before Mem-Day Sale ends.


Hattache is waiting...


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> Sound Delish!


Thanks hon, it was. I had some guests come over for dinner. I fed them and still have lots of food left over for tomorrow which I will be taking to work for lunch.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Aggie
Sounds like you all had a great time.


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> Sounds like you all had a great time.


@IDareT'sHair 

 It was so much fun entertaining my friends - something I haven't done in a good long minute. I need to start doing this again. The hard work in the kitchen sucks though


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Aggie said:


> It was so much fun entertaining my friends - something I haven't done in a good long minute. I need to start doing this again. *The hard work in the kitchen sucks though*


@Aggie
You gone hafta' get "take out" next time. 

Or hire someone else to prepare the meal.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> *Hattache is waiting...*


@rileypak
Just grabbed another Inashi Island Breeze Butter.  *i'm done*

Ten Bucks and "Free Shipping"???? 

Clawd....what's a good PJ 'pose to do???


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> *You gone hafta' get "take out" next time.*
> 
> Or hire someone else to prepare the meal.



@IDareT'sHair 
Only problem with this is that my peeps will know the food doesn't have my special personal touch and that is what they crave when they visit


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Saludable84
I used a couple swipes of Palm Tapioca.  I likey!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Aggie said:


> Only problem with this is that *my peeps will know the food doesn't have my special personal touch and that is what they crave when they visit*


@Aggie
Yup.  They will.


----------



## Saludable84

Finished one 16oz jar of DB Pumpkin Seed with 3 backups. 

Finished one 8oz jar of APB Moisturizing Conditioner. One definite backup but I haven't looked in my closet.


----------



## Saludable84

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Saludable84
> I used a couple swipes of Palm Tapioca.  I likey!



I used it today and remembered why I love it. The Tonga was very nice and I used another moisturizer on top which had my hair all in its feelings. The Palm just made it feel better. I refuse to keep Bekura around for one item. I'll have to figure this out.


----------



## Saludable84

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak
> I'd like to make at least 1 more purchase before Mem-Day Sale ends.





rileypak said:


> Hattache is waiting...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Saludable84 said:


> I used it today and remembered why I love it. The Tonga was very nice and I used another moisturizer on top which had my hair all in its feelings. The Palm just made it feel better. I refuse to keep Bekura around for one item. I'll have to figure this out.


@Saludable84 
I'm glad you all suggested I try it.  I had never purchased it before. 

 I'm also glad you all suggested I try MHC Type4 too.  Cause I was use to just buying Buttery Soy, Sophia's and the Honey Hair Mask.  Type 3 will not be a repurchase.

Glad I had  Tapioca in my Stash. Will definitely repurchase this one at some point.  

Most of the other stuff 

However,  for full disclosure, I do enjoy YAM and I guess Whiskey-Vanilla, and the Cacao Bark but they are not something I  must have.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Dang!

That durn ST'icals!

35% & Free Shipping!

Nope Nope Nope  Not tonight Satan.


----------



## BrownBetty

IDareT'sHair said:


> Dang!
> 
> That durn ST'icals!
> 
> 35% & Free Shipping!
> 
> Nope Nope Nope  Not tonight Satan.





I saw it, remembered all of yall stories and decided against it.

Heeeeeeey ladies!  I haven't bought anything!  I'm just enjoying my stash.  I love the APB refreshers!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

BrownBetty said:


> *I'm just enjoying my stash.  I love the APB refreshers!*


@BrownBetty
This is exactly what I need to be doing too. *Seriously for real*

The APB Refresher Sprays gets mad respeck up in these parts.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

bajandoc86 said:


> Y'all, APB Honey Molasses DC was amazing in my hair last night. My hair rinsed and felt soft, springy and well moisturised, my tiny coils were clumped but yet my hair felt like I did a mild protein treatment.
> 
> This is a definite HIT. Lemme go post in the Hits and Misses Thread.


Let me add this to my growing APB cart I keep.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

IDareT'sHair said:


> @BrownBetty
> This is exactly what I need to be doing too. *Seriously for real*
> 
> *The APB Refresher Sprays gets mad respeck up in these parts.*


They SHOLL DO!!!


----------



## Shay72

A true sign that my planner & journal addiction has overtaken my hair addiction....I have bought 1 planner, 1 journal and tons of stickers but nan hair product this weekend .


----------



## Shay72

I do need some cleansing conditioners so I may purchase before the day is up. I also think because I'm only doing my hair two times a week I don't feel the need to stock up.


----------



## DeerDance

Ugh that soultanicals! I almost got through paypal with that Fro Repair DC! I have a gallon of knot butter to use up! I need to quit, I'm paying for grad school outta pocket and need to be responsible


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

DeerDance said:


> Ugh that soultanicals! I almost got through paypal with that Fro Repair DC! I have a gallon of knot butter to use up! I need to quit, I'm paying for grad school outta pocket and need to be responsible


I wish she was more consistent with her formulations because for some reason over the years with this line, her stuff works great the first time and then it's meh when I repurchase and use again.
My VIP is still active so I can get 55% off the total when I buy things plus free shipping but it ends up being a waste of money.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Morning PJ's


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@NaturallyATLPCH 
So...Are you Decompressing?  

Relaxing?  

How you feelin'?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> *I wish she was more consistent with her formulations*


@NaturallyATLPCH @DeerDance
The thing for me to keep in mind, is not to over purchase any one thing at a time, due to consistency issues.

I still haven't received a response regarding my Molasses Reconstructor.  There is no good reason that should have turned into water & nastay lookin' goo this quick.

I need to put a Liter of KG into rotation before it starts to go bad. *if it hasn't already*


----------



## rileypak

Good morning!


----------



## Saludable84

Morning. 

Was going through my stash to find soap for DH and saw that my BeeLux soap molded. Kind of upset about that.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

IDareT'sHair said:


> @NaturallyATLPCH
> So...Are you Decompressing?
> 
> Relaxing?
> 
> How you feelin'?


I am decompressing. Working out, then coming home to sleep/rest lol...
I have told everyone before I do anything, I need a week to recover from h# ll year. I will join society starting next week, the first week in June.

In the meantime, I'll live on my tablet, LHCF, and build carts/contemplate purchases .


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

IDareT'sHair said:


> @NaturallyATLPCH @DeerDance
> The thing for me to keep in mind, is not to over purchase any one thing at a time, due to consistency issues.
> 
> I still haven't received a response regarding my Molasses Reconstructor.  There is no that should have turned into water & nastay lookin' goo this quick.
> 
> I need to put a Liter of KG into rotation before it starts to go bad. *if it hasn't already*


Yeah, I'm just moving forward from her. It seems all I reach for is APB nowadays anyhow between refresher sprays and hair lotions.
The only category where I'm exploring is DCs and I'm exploring through my stash.


----------



## rileypak

Saludable84 said:


> Morning.
> 
> Was going through my stash to find soap for DH and saw that my BeeLux soap molded. Kind of upset about that.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> *Yeah, I'm just moving forward from her. It seems all I reach for is APB nowadays anyhow between refresher sprays and hair lotions.*


@NaturallyATLPCH
Yeah whatever your "Aunties" didn't get. 

I hope they are enjoying their stashes.



NaturallyATLPCH said:


> *I am decompressing. Working out, then coming home to sleep/rest lol...
> I have told everyone before I do anything, I need a week to recover from h# ll year. I will join society starting next week, the first week in June.
> In the meantime, I'll live on my tablet, LHCF, and build carts/contemplate purchases *.


@NaturallyATLPCH
Sounds like a Plan Girlie!

Rest Well & Enjoy Yourself.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Saludable84 said:


> *Was going through my stash to find soap for DH and saw that my BeeLux soap molded. Kind of upset about that.*


@Saludable84 
I would be ticked.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

IDareT'sHair said:


> I still haven't received a response regarding my Molasses Reconstructor.  *There is no good reason that should have turned into water & nastay lookin' goo this quick*.


This is what I meant to say ya'll.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

@IDareT'sHair they didnt get much, just a hair lotion, cream, and a refresher spray.
But I know I must get more in my stash and hide it . 
Then start a bag for them.

And thank you! I have been so disappointed in this school year and my principal that for the first time ever, I cried when it was finally over.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

Who's biting on Soultanicals?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> *I have been so disappointed in this school year and my principal that for the first time ever, I cried when it was finally over.*


@NaturallyATLPCH 


I hope you'll be much happier with your new assignment in a new district.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> *Who's biting on Soultanicals? *


@NaturallyATLPCH
I bought x2 of the Fro Despair Vitamin Hair Repair DC'er at 35% the 1st day of the Sale, but I did not get the free shipping.

And I bought x2 of the Coil Soil Detoxing DC'er during the M-Day Sale.  

Both are Limited Edition Items.


----------



## rileypak

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> Who's biting on Soultanicals?


I grabbed two of the limited edition leave in conditioners and the limited edition gel


----------



## rileypak

So my hair shrinks from my just below my shoulders to around mid neck to my ears and my hair is still damp. 
I'm going to have to dig out my blow dryer and diffuser...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Saludable84 
What's Up?


----------



## Saludable84

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Saludable84
> What's Up?


Responding back to BeeLux. See the resolution. 

About to run some errands in a few.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Saludable84 
What's the Resolution to your situation?


----------



## Saludable84

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Saludable84
> What's the Resolution to your situation?



She asked for a picture and I am waiting for a response. I mean, it's just a bar, but I've never seen this before. For a second, I thought I was going crazy. 

All my Sarenzo Soaps are still lookin fresh to def' tho.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

Thanks @IDareT'sHair 
You know something was up when I had to take a hiatus. I've never done that in 4 years.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@NaturallyATLPCH 
Yeah......

I'm glad you are doing a mental and emotional cleanse before you start someplace new.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Saludable84 said:


> *She asked for a picture* and I am waiting for a response. I mean, it's just a bar, but I've never seen this before. For a second, I thought I was going crazy.


@Saludable84
Mannnnnnnnnnnnn get outta here.


----------



## Saludable84

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Saludable84
> Mannnnnnnnnnnnn get outta here.


Yup. It's been 7 hours since. I didn't ask for a replacement. Just looking for answers.

How does dry soap mold? I've had Sarenzo, Jakeala and another sitting in my closet for longer and no issues. If this is normal, then maybe not purchase in bulk but this scares me.


----------



## Aggie

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> Who's biting on Soultanicals?


I already got 4 bottles of the Knot Proof HG.


----------



## Aggie

Saludable84 said:


> Yup. It's been 7 hours since. I didn't ask for a replacement. Just looking for answers.
> View attachment 400245
> How does dry soap mold? I've had Sarenzo, Jakeala and another sitting in my closet for longer and no issues. If this is normal, then maybe not purchase in bulk but this scares me.


Whoa . I wouldn't dare put that on my skin or hair. Yuck, just yuck!


----------



## Saludable84

Aggie said:


> Whoa . I wouldn't dare put that on my skin or hair. Yuck, just yuck!



Exactly. And it's been in the same place since I've received them. I'm going to wait for a response tomorrow and see what happens.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

Saludable84 said:


> Exactly. And it's been in the same place since I've received them. I'm going to wait for a response tomorrow and see what happens.


Wow, as much soap as I've bought over the years, I've never had that happen with soap. Hope you get it resolved soon.


----------



## rileypak

Ship ship from Curls Dynasty & Hattache


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Hey Ladies!

Make it a Great Day.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Hey divas
Now that prom is over I'm back.
DH took me to CT for the weekend to unwind so now I'm fully rested.

Didn't take part in any sale, trying to just keep using up stuff.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *DH took me to CT for the weekend to unwind so now I'm fully rested.*


@curlyhersheygirl
 += 
Rhut-Rho'


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> +=
> Rhut-Rho'


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

Good morning ladies!


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> +=
> Rhut-Rho'


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> +=
> Rhut-Rho'


@IDareT'sHair 

Sis you so terrible lol


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl
Gurrrrrl you know how ya'll like to "Relax"  + +...


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

@IDareT'sHair 
Lol yeah I know.
How was your weekend?


----------



## Aggie

Evening Ladies


----------



## Aggie

Just applied and massaged my scalp with my homemade Curly Proverbz Growth Oil.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Hey Ladies!

So, I'm still waiting on several items:
Bel Nouvo
Jakeala
Claudie's
Kindred Butters
Cream & Coco

I think that's it.

OT:  Used a bit of Alikay's Botanicals very nice!  A cross between a Grease/Butter/Creme with bits of herbs & spices.


----------



## Saludable84

Saludable84 said:


> Yup. It's been 7 hours since. I didn't ask for a replacement. Just looking for answers.
> 
> How does dry soap mold? I've had Sarenzo, Jakeala and another sitting in my closet for longer and no issues. If this is normal, then maybe not purchase in bulk but this scares me.



So I didn't ask for anything and she didn't offer anything. My intention was just to inquire if it had a shelf life and if this is to be expected. After sending pictures, no response so I reached back out to her. Just more questions from her end #kanyeshrugs


----------



## rileypak

Saludable84 said:


> So I didn't ask for anything and she didn't offer anything. My intention was just to inquire if it had a shelf life and if this is to be expected. After sending pictures, no response so I reached back out to her. *Just more questions from her end *#kanyeshrugs


----------



## Saludable84

rileypak said:


>


Exactly. And she kind of implied that she did me a favor by answering my email on a holiday even though she ignored me after I followed through with her request. 

Sucks too because I was on her site looking at some things. And I recommended her somewhere else.


----------



## rileypak

Saludable84 said:


> Exactly. And she kind of implied that she did me a favor by answering my email on a holiday even though she ignored me after I followed through with her request.
> 
> Sucks too because I was on her site looking at some things. And I recommended her somewhere else.




I tell ya...


----------



## Aggie

Saludable84 said:


> Exactly. And she kind of implied that she did me a favor by answering my email on a holiday even though she ignored me after I followed through with her request.
> 
> Sucks too because I was on her site looking at some things. And I recommended her somewhere else.


Please hon, spend your coins with those who appreciates them. I don't care how great the products are, I refuse to give my HARD-EARNED dollars to ANYONE who does not appreciate me, the customer.


----------



## Saludable84

Aggie said:


> Please hon, spend your coins with those who appreciates them. I don't care how great the products are, I refuse to give my HARD-EARNED dollars to ANYONE who does not appreciate me, the customer.


I know. I know.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

Aggie said:


> Please hon, spend your coins with those who appreciates them. I don't care how great the products are, I refuse to give my HARD-EARNED dollars to ANYONE who does not appreciate me, the customer.



Amen to this. I couldn't have said it better myself. Let's stop patronizing these A-HOLES, just based on that molded soap alone wouldn't have put me back on her site.


----------



## Aggie

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> Amen to this. I couldn't have said it better myself. Let's stop patronizing these A-HOLES, just based on that molded soap alone wouldn't have put me back on her site.


Girl this is a strong pet peeve of mine and I am stickin' with it. On the bright side, one less uncaring vendor to deal with.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

KJ Naturals had the Strawberry Hibiscus DC for 40% off, I got a 16 ounce for $17. I really like that DC, it smells heavenly and balances my hair.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Saludable84
I hate Poor CS.  

I consider "Poor CS" when I walk away unhappy or unfulfilled by the response I received.

I heard back from ST'icals regarding my Molasses going bad, separating etc....and she wanted a pic of it. 

I pitched that mess Saturday.  I'm just glad it was x1 jar and not multiple jars. 

Umm...I know better next time.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

On a more "Happier" Note:
My:
Claudie
ST'icals
Cream & Coco

Shipped!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

ETA:
@Saludable84
I didn't ask for a "replacement" either, I just wanted to bring it to her attention.

I'm just thankful, I don't have multiple bad jars of it.


----------



## Saludable84

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Saludable84
> I hate Poor CS.
> 
> I consider "Poor CS" when I walk away unhappy or unfulfilled by the response I received.
> 
> I heard back from ST'icals regarding my Molasses going bad, separating etc....and she wanted a pic of it.
> 
> I pitched that mess Saturday.  I'm just glad it was x1 jar and not multiple jars.
> 
> Umm...I know better next time.



I'm fine with sending pictures. Maybe to get a better idea. But don't ignore me m, then say "you didn't see mold" when someone asked me if that was cheese (because of the mold) and thought I was playing a joke. She was really rude, condescending and shady. She said she didn't get any other inquiries about that batch and yada yada. 

Since she couldn't see the mold from the picture, I sent her soap back. Perhaps she will see it better then. 

It's official, TMN is back in the running for American next.top.model.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Saludable84 said:


> *Since she couldn't see the mold from the picture, I sent her soap back. Perhaps she will see it better then.*


*#BOOM!*....


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

@IDareT'sHair 
I'm still waiting on Claudie's to ship


----------



## CeeLex33

Hey Ladies! Ended up not buying anything for MemDay- so my "no buy" continues. I did get some hair goodies in a swap so I'm happy


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Evening Lovely Ladies!

I hope all is well.  Under the Dryer.  Getting ready to Steam in a few. 

Used ST'icals Strand Repair under Dryer and will Steam with ST'icals Afrotastic.

OT: Love BN's Peppermint Detox Cowash.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

re: ST'icals Molasses Reconstruct *UPDATE* I was told if I would have taken a pic and sent it, she would have replaced it.  

But I pitched it.  I just wanted to make her aware of what happened.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

Hi all!
I only bought Sarenzo soap for Memorial Day, since there was no APB sale, that negated my need to purchase. The KJ Naturals was the only hair related item I bought and that was as a result of her 40% Etsy Anniversary sale.

I'm very happy with my APB purchase from Mother's Day though. Thorough review in the APB thread.

Braids are being put in tomorrow, currently prepooing with coconut oil now so I can commence to a wash day tomorrow.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> *Braids are being put in tomorrow, currently prepooing with coconut oil now so I can commence to a wash day tomorrow.*


@NaturallyATLPCH 
How long are you keeping them in and what are you using?


----------



## rileypak

Hattache arrived today


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

IDareT'sHair said:


> @NaturallyATLPCH
> How long are you keeping them in and what are you using?


All summa long @IDareT'sHair 
This is the reason why I have slowed down tremendously on buying hair stuff because my hair is better when left alone. Plus it's hot and I don't feel like dealing with it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@NaturallyATLPCH 
What Prods are you using to prepare for da' Braids?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> *Hattache arrived today*


@rileypak 
That was

OT: Did you ever use/try that CRN L-I Trio?....


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@CeeLex33


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I notice "Sarenzo" is having a Sale.  Their Body Frostings, Creamies etc... are $8.00


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@CeeLex33
Do you know how Cream & Coco's Dragonfruit Slushie smell?


----------



## Aggie

Evening Chicas. I trust you all had a great day today? I just finished compiling some junk I need to throw out tomorrow and now I'm a little tired so heading to bed now. 

Night night all!


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> OT: Did you ever use/try that CRN L-I Trio?....



I have not tried it yet


----------



## CeeLex33

Hey @IDareT'sHair 
you got me checking out Sarenzo lol. C&C Dragonfruit Slushie is light and fruity- almost has a very faint apple undertone. 

@NaturallyATLPCH Nice review of the Ayurvedic Icing  I have some in the stash and will be pulling it out this weekend.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@CeeLex33 
Thanks Lady!  That Dragonfruit Slushie sounds good.

Don't be Blaming me.  

But Gurl them Body Frostings make getting dressed for work in the a.m. _a little more_ bearable because they smell so good. (Just a little more bearable)


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> *I have not tried it yet*


@rileypak 
Lawd....BF will be here again before you get to it.....


----------



## CeeLex33

@IDareT'sHair


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@CeeLex33
What you moisturizing with these days? 

I'm still heavy-sealing.  I'm loving it.


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak
> Lawd....BF will be here again before you get to it.....


No lies were told 

And I'm waiting for her to drop the Lavender collection any day now


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Mornin' Pretty-PJ's

TGIF


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My:
Soultanicals
Inashi
Cream & Coco
Claudie?

All might/should arrive today!


----------



## Aggie

Morning Chicas Bonitas!

I ordered vitamins from Piping Rock and Vitacost and I've already gotten shipping notifications for both of them. Also I ordered candles and candle warmers from Amazon but they haven't shipped as yet. 

I still have a lot of cleaning up to do in my yard so that's where I'll be for the most part today.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

Hey ladies!
@IDareT'sHair I clarified with V05's Clarifying shampoo.
I'll be DCing with APB Not Easily Broken DC
Then applying APB Refresher Spray and sealing with the Ayurvedic Icing, twisting in sections to prep for braiding tonight.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

Hmmmm, I think I have an APB Conditioner winner: The Not Easily Broken one
Now, I know @Aggie likes this one, but for some reason APB conditioners have performed meh on my hair.
Maaaaybe because I used it on freshly clarified hair it made a difference, but when I rinsed it after sitting under the dryer for 25 minutes, my hair felt springy, soft, and balanced.


----------



## CeeLex33

TGIF Ladies! 

@IDareT'sHair since I went back to minitwists- I've been using Jakeala's LI Spritz and I'm trying to use up this shea butter mix, but I feel like I ain't never gonna get to the bottom 
I want to try some of that APB Icing this weekend...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

CeeLex33 said:


> *but I feel like I ain't never gonna get to the bottom *


@CeeLex33 
Umm...Shole Ain't.

That's just how them stashes be.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Today:
Inashi
Claudie
Soultanicals 

All arrived!


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

Ooooooh y'all this Ayurvedic icing??? Winning AAALLLL THE WAAAAY!!!

I used a little much because I wanted my hair pliable for braids but my hair is so soft and pliable! And it has a little sheen to it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> *Ooooooh y'all this Ayurvedic icing??? Winning AAALLLL THE WAAAAY!!!
> 
> I used a little much because I wanted my hair pliable for braids but my hair is so soft and pliable! And it has a little sheen to it.*


@NaturallyATLPCH
Gurl....I can only imagine.  It sounds so Decadent.

What scent did you get?


----------



## rileypak

Picked up my Hattache and Curls Dynasty.

The Curl Origin Moringa Agave Moisturizing Detangling Spray leaked in transit. Hattache is sending me a replacement & return shipping materials (I didn't request one since I didn't lose too much of the product, I just wanted to let them know). I appreciate the great customer service though


----------



## IDareT'sHair

So today I gave a coworker: J.Monique Margarita and a Mango one her skin was a little "Ashy" when I saw her the other day.

I mean, how you gone be gettin' your Summa' on, and your skin lookin' all "Ashy & thangs".  What is that really all about?

I also gave the Admin a bottle of 10,000 mcg's Biotin.

She does a lot of my support/clerical work and she's been struggling with her crown/hair due to some kind of Thyroid condition.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Waiting On:
Creme & Coco
Kindred Butters
Jakeala

Wish somebody was having a goodt Sale.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Jakeala's Shipping has gotten incredibly s-l-o-w.  

It's really starting to be a turn-off (for me).

OT: Oh, I forgot I am waiting on BN too.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

IDareT'sHair said:


> @NaturallyATLPCH
> Gurl....I can only imagine.  It sounds so Decadent.
> 
> What scent did you get?


I got the Rosemary Melon scent. It smells delightful, I have other things in this scent.
Now I want some of my other scents in this wonderful icing. That dayum Erica, I tell ya!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> *I got the Rosemary Melon scent. It smells delightful, I have other things in this scent.*


@NaturallyATLPCH 
This sounds like one of them strange @rileypak Combo's. 

I probably wouldn't have ever looked at that scent......


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

IDareT'sHair said:


> @NaturallyATLPCH
> This sounds like one of them strange @rileypak Combo's.
> 
> I probably wouldn't have ever looked at that scent......


It smells minty and fruity at the same time.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> *It smells minty and fruity at the same time*.


@NaturallyATLPCH 
My nose just twinged up tryna' process that.  Like that Blueberry Rose that time.  

Sounds like an Oxymoron.  Rosemary Melon.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

IDareT'sHair said:


> @NaturallyATLPCH
> My nose just twinged up tryna' process that.  Like that Blueberry Rose that time.
> 
> Sounds like an Oxymoron.  Rosemary Melon.


It smells like Vitamin C. I think you'll like it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I was gone do an overnight in ST'icals KG, but just remembered I'm not doing my hair until Sunday.

And I just tied it up for the night (already).


----------



## IDareT'sHair

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> I*t smells like Vitamin C. I think you'll like it.*


@NaturallyATLPCH 
Nah....Imma let you and @rileypak do that.


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> @NaturallyATLPCH
> Nah....Imma let you and @rileypak do that.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


>


@rileypak
You know you be coming up with some stuff. 

_White Tobacco Flower with Hot Sauce_ or something!


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak
> You know you be coming up with some stuff.
> 
> _White Tobacco Flower with Hot Sauce_ or something!




That's okay, more for us @rileypak .


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@rileypak @NaturallyATLPCH
_Pink Hawaiian Flowers with Cheesey Grits!_  You know how you do

I be like: Girl...Where you see that at?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@rileypak @NaturallyATLPCH
_Rare Tahitian Monoi & Gardenia with BBQ Sauce
_
I'll stick to Buttercreme, Burfday Cake, Cookie Dough and all the boring traditional scents.


----------



## KinksAndInk

IDareT'sHair said:


> @NaturallyATLPCH
> My nose just twinged up tryna' process that.  Like that Blueberry Rose that time.
> 
> Sounds like an Oxymoron.  Rosemary Melon.


Don't come for the blueberry rose


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

I'm still waiting on my MDay Claudie's order. I may have to send her an email


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl
I convo'ed her, but I thought she said errthang was fittna' ship ship out.

Yeah, give her a shout-out.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

I guess my Jakeala order will get here in July .


----------



## Aggie

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> Hmmmm, I think I have an APB Conditioner winner: The Not Easily Broken one
> Now, I know @Aggie likes this one, but for some reason APB conditioners have performed meh on my hair.
> Maaaaybe because I used it on freshly clarified hair it made a difference, but when I rinsed it after sitting under the dryer for 25 minutes, my hair felt springy, soft, and balanced.


 Another lover of this conditioner  I really love that one @NaturallyATLPCH


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> I convo'ed her, but I thought she said errthang was fittna' ship ship out.
> 
> Yeah, give her a shout-out.


@IDareT'sHair 
That's what she told me when I asked about my order. Got shipping notice this morning.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Mornin' PJ's!

@NaturallyATLPCH Yeah, Jakeala is really getting on my nerves with that slow shipping.  
I got an 8oz Shea Parfait because you kept talmbout it.  It's taking forever.  

She's headed straight for the bottom of my list.  She on her way there. 

And I had another Sweet Honey Hair Thang that crystallized on me.  Something about it has been "off" lately.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *That's what she told me when I asked about my order. Got shipping notice this morning.*


@curlyhersheygirl
Lawd......I don't beweave it!

We are actually on here at the same time....


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl 
What are you DC'ing with these days?  

I think tomorrow Imma use NurCreations again.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> Lawd......I don't beweave it!
> 
> We are actually on here at the same time....


@IDareT'sHair 
YAY 
How you doing sis


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> What are you DC'ing with these days?
> 
> I think tomorrow Imma use NurCreations again.


@IDareT'sHair 
I did my hair last night to stretch and style it for DS's graduation tomorrow.
I used claudie's 2-in-1 under the drier.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *YAY
> How you doing sis*


@curlyhersheygirl 
Glad it's the Weekend!  

I'm glad you been good on your N/B.  Lordt knows I need to get there with you.

Glad you got your Ship Ship from Claudie.  

I'm waiting on:
Kindred Butters
Cream & Coco (out for delivery today)
Bel Nouvo


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *I did my hair last night to stretch and style it for DS's graduation tomorrow.
> I used claudie's 2-in-1 under the drier.*


@curlyhersheygirl
Awwwww to Him. #BIGDAY

Imma use her Avocado Intense tomorrow

Another one of my favorite Summa' cowashes.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

@IDareT'sHair 
Thanks sis

DD liked the Wen but thought like you that it wasn't anything special. You should've heard her comparing it to her favorites LOL to funny. She's such a jr PJ


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl
I used a little APB Hair Creme today(Sugar Cookie Crunch)*revisited hit*


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *She's such a jr PJ*


@curlyhersheygirl
Hmph.  Ain't nothing "Junior" about her PJ Game.  You got her Messed Up!

She's a Sr. PJ all the way!  

You know I always like to know what the Kurl-Kidz like/use/love. 

Them little PJ's over there know what time it is.

Nothing but mad Respeck for that house full of PJ's you got over there.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *DD liked the Wen but thought like you that it wasn't anything special. You should've heard her comparing it to her favorites LOL to funny.*


@curlyhersheygirl
Um..Yeah.. She right.

It ain't no better than the "stuff" we already got in our Stash.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> Hmph.  Ain't nothing "Junior" about her PJ Game.  You got her Messed Up!
> 
> She's a Sr. PJ all the way!
> 
> You know I always like to know what the Kurl-Kidz like/use/love.
> 
> Them little PJ's over there know what time it is.
> 
> Nothing but mad Respeck for that house full of PJ's you got over there.


@IDareT'sHair 
LOL These kids are too much.  They each have their fav's and aren't afraid to let me know what they think.
DD loved the NurCreations but I told her that vendor is on the "never again" list. So she's hoping, like us that the dupe works out.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *DD loved the NurCreations but I told her that vendor is on the "never again" list. So she's hoping, like us that the dupe works out.*


@curlyhersheygirl
I think that Kindred Butters "dupe" will be pretty nice.  Based on the reviews. 

I can't wait for one of ya'll to try it.

I also can't wait to try Joe's Joe.

I did end up finding my other jar of NurCreations.  I knew I had x2.  So now I have 1 1/2.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *LOL These kids are too much.  They each have their fav's and aren't afraid to let me know what they think.*


@curlyhersheygirl 
Hey, if them Kurl-Kidz says it's Goodt it's GOOD.  Tis All. 

You can take that to the Bank or should I say "to the Paynah".

OT: Pours out some a little coffee for: Fleurtzy, Jasmine, Enso, Mission:Condition


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

@IDareT'sHair 
Glad you found another jar. I'm hopeful about the Kindred Butters version. We should be trying that one soon. Just using up a jar or 2 of stuff we already have opened.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

@IDareT'sHair 
I thought about Jasmine's just this week when I was deleting some of the contacts I had and saw Dana's. That was a great line.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *I thought about Jasmine's just this week when I was deleting some of the contacts I had and saw Dana's. That was a great line.*


@curlyhersheygirl
Yeah, those were some great Summer Scents!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl 
Right now for me on the Cleansers - it's all about that Bel Nouvo Peppermint Detox Cowash Conditioner........


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> Right now for me on the Cleansers - it's all about that Bel Nouvo Peppermint Detox Cowash Conditioner........


@IDareT'sHair 
That one is


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *That one is*


@curlyhersheygirl
Um. Yeah. 

Imma finish this bottle up tomorrow, but Imma hafta' move on to something else.

When are you/ya'll gone try J.Monique's Dead Sea Wash?  Any idea?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl
Imma try to stay all the way on this N/L/Buy until July4 although I really wanna buy something today

I'll take it one day at a time and watch out for some really good Flash Sales in between. 

I thought about grabbing a BoBeam (which is usually my go-to grab for a quick pick me up), but I already have so many of those "quick pick me ups".


----------



## KinksAndInk

Every time I see NurCreations being mentioned and knowing that she'll never get her act together...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@KinksAndInk 
Inocurr.  I have high hopes for Kindred Butters.

But I feel the exact same way about Texture Me Naturals. 

Worst CS evvvrrrr.  Great Products tho'.


----------



## KinksAndInk

@IDareT'sHair KindredButters is good stuff. I passed on the last sale. Had to be an adult and pay for things I actually needed  but 4th of July it's on. Sale or no sale.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

KinksAndInk said:


> *but 4th of July it's on. Sale or no sale.*


@KinksAndInk
Shole Is!


----------



## flyygirlll2

Morning!

One of my Hattache packages is out for delivery today.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@flyygirlll2 
....


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My Cream & Coco Dragonfruit Slushie Sea Salted Caramel Creme is out for delivery!

*Curious about that scent*


----------



## flyygirlll2

@IDareT'sHair Hey T! I feel like getting something  but I will have a seat and wait.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

flyygirlll2 said:


> *Hey T! I feel like getting something  but I will have a seat and wait.*


@flyygirlll2

I picked up some Nature's Blessings (b/up) for my Heavy Sealing.


----------



## flyygirlll2

IDareT'sHair said:


> @flyygirlll2
> 
> I picked up some Nature's Blessings (b/up) for my Heavy Sealing.



Nice. I haven't tried anything from there.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My Cream & Coco is here (Dragonfruit Slushie) .   Lemme go smell it!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

OT: I see Sarenzo has a lot of $7 products on Sale (Body Frostings, Fluff, Creamies etc...)
Under their Sale Tab.

@NaturallyATLPCH @Saludable84 @flyygirlll2 

And anybody else up in here!


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

Hola chicas!

My Sarenzo Soap arrived today. Based on her packaging mishaps in the past with stuff breaking, spilling out, etc., soap is the only safe thing to buy from her. The dayum scrub sample she included even burst out of the little plastic cup .
Her packaging is the WORSE!!!


----------



## Saludable84

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> Hola chicas!
> 
> My Sarenzo Soap arrived today. Based on her packaging mishaps in the past with stuff breaking, spilling out, etc., soap is the only safe thing to buy from her. The dayum scrub sample she included even burst out of the little plastic cup .
> Her packaging is the WORSE!!!



The last time I ordered, my creamy oil was cracked. The time before, she overstuffed a box, so it was misplaced by the PO because it broke in transit. I contacted them and barely got a response.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@NaturallyATLPCH @Saludable84 
Turrrible!  I would be ticked.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

On a Pleasant Note: Cream & Coco's Dragonfruit Slushie smells

@CeeLex33  You were absolutely right!  Smells Delicious.


----------



## Saludable84

IDareT'sHair said:


> @NaturallyATLPCH @Saludable84
> Turrrible!  I would be ticked.


Nothing was broke or lost so I wasn't too upset. Just wanted her to know that it wasn't secure so it took me three days to get my package because it was displaced no one could find it. After that, I'll figure small packages, but I might just stick with Soaps too.


----------



## Saludable84

IDareT'sHair said:


> On a Pleasant Note: Cream & Coco's Dragonfruit Slushie smells
> 
> @CeeLex33  You were absolutely right!  Smells Delicious.


I want to try one of her shimmery items.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Saludable84 @NaturallyATLPCH

I love the Body Frostings, but think I have enough to get me through the Summa'?

I do want a few more tho'.

So far from them, I haven't had anything busted, spilled, broken etc....but I do agree about the flimsy shipping packaging.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Saludable84 said:


> *I want to try one of her shimmery items.*


@Saludable84
I've love every single thing I've ever bought from Cream & Coco (or ever received on a Swap).

The Oils, the Clouds, the Cremes are all

My only negative with them is the Shipping is too High.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

I'm done buying things unless APB has a sale. I do need another oil from her, I like the scents.

Other than that, I'm good.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> *I'm done buying things unless APB has a sale. I do need another oil from her, I like the scents.
> Other than that, I'm good.*


@NaturallyATLPCH
Are Your Summa' Marley's finished?

I do wanna try her Icings.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

IDareT'sHair said:


> @NaturallyATLPCH @Saludable84
> Turrrible!  I would be ticked.


Yeah I was. Then I made a rational decision since the Activated Charcoal soap is really, really good. Soap only.
APB's creamy oil is a nice replacement.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@NaturallyATLPCH
Wonder when we'll get our Jakeala?...

I saw on her ETSY Page she said a 2-3 week ship time.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

IDareT'sHair said:


> @NaturallyATLPCH
> Are Your Summa' Marley's finished?
> 
> I do wanna try her Icings.


Girl my braids are in. I might go back on a 6 month protective style challenge so I can stop cutting my hair.
I was lurking on YouTube and saved some Crochet Box braid tutorials. It is so on when I take these down.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

IDareT'sHair said:


> @NaturallyATLPCH
> Wonder when we'll get our Jakeala?...
> 
> I saw on her ETSY Page she said a 2-3 week ship time.


When school starts back .


----------



## IDareT'sHair

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> *Girl my braids are in. I might go back on a 6 month protective style challenge so I can stop cutting my hair.*


@NaturallyATLPCH
Lawd....that was 

You are such a HSPJ (Happy Scissor Product Junkie)

Put the Scissors DOWN


----------



## IDareT'sHair

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> *When school starts back *.


@NaturallyATLPCH
....... UGHHH

ETA:  I made my purchase 05/22.  So I guess it really hasn't been that long? *shrugs*


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@NaturallyATLPCH 
Just received ship ship from Jakeala


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

IDareT'sHair said:


> @NaturallyATLPCH
> ....... UGHHH
> 
> ETA:  I made my purchase 05/22.  So I guess it really hasn't been that long? *shrugs*


Well keep in mind I start back the last week in July. No real summa break. 
I'm sure we will get our stuff sooner. I ordered a soap loaf so I kind of expect a delay. Ion want no soft soap (ahum, Bellezza Naturale when I used to order from her).
I know, I really do need to put the scissors down. Or just do a third big chop and keep it moving.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

IDareT'sHair said:


> @NaturallyATLPCH
> Just received ship ship from Jakeala


Ooooooh is someone lurking on these here boards?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> *Ooooooh is someone lurking on these here boards? *


@NaturallyATLPCH 
Shole is.

Did you get your notice?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> *Well keep in mind I start back the last week in July. No real summa break. *
> *I'm sure we will get our stuff sooner. I ordered a soap loaf so I kind of expect a delay.*


@NaturallyATLPCH 
Dang!

I didn't know ya'll start back that durn soon?   

Ya'll just got out!...

I thought you had at least the end of August 1st of Sept?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> I know, I really do need to put the scissors down.* Or just do a third big chop and keep it moving.*


@NaturallyATLPCH
You don't need no durn 3rd BC


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

IDareT'sHair said:


> @NaturallyATLPCH
> Dang!
> 
> I didn't know ya'll start back that durn soon?
> 
> Ya'll just got out!...
> 
> I thought you had at least the end of August 1st of Sept?


I haven't checked but I don't believe I received a shipping notification.
Gurl when I was in school we did start in late August. Then when I started teaching, it went from mid August and got sooner and sooner!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@NaturallyATLPCH 
Dang!

Lawd...no wonder you plan to savor every single day.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ship Ship from Kindred Butters


----------



## rileypak

Afternoon everyone!

Not hair related but it is related to my stash problem - I was gathering up boxes for recycling and found a box of skincare products I forgot about


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> *Not hair related but it is related to my stash problem - I was gathering up boxes for recycling and found a box of skincare products I forgot about*


@rileypak
Hey Girl!...

I do that too with Hurr-Curr and then wonder what it is and when I bought it!

It's always a pleasant surprise tho'


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@rileypak (and anyone else who bought this):
I smelled Fro Despair-Repair because one of my Fav PJ's on YT said it smelled "Grassy" but I don't think it smells bad.

It's not her usually fruitiness.  But it's decent.  Can't wait to try it.  

I didn't really look at the consistency tho'.  I assume it's on the 'thinner' side because of the pump.

Coil-Soil Fertilizing Detox smells pretty strong and medicinally.


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak
> Hey Girl!...
> 
> I do that too with Hurr-Curr and then wonder what it is and when I bought it!
> 
> It's always a pleasant surprise tho'



I was too through with myself when I opened that box. Then I packed it back up to gift to someone because I clearly don't need it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@rileypak
I opened a 'stack' of unopened boxes recently and put stuff away. 

I also did several swaps recently.  

Although you never would be able to tell.

Recently, my big thing has been those darn Bod.y Bu.tters.  I need to leave those alone too.  *i'm obsessed*


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak
> I opened a 'stack' of unopened boxes recently and put stuff away.
> 
> I also did several swaps recently.
> 
> Although you never would be able to tell.
> 
> Recently, my big thing has been those darn Bod.y Bu.tters.  I need to leave those alone too.  *i'm obsessed*



Keeping my skin right has been my obsession lately. I've been all over the innanet streets looking for (and buying) products lol. So much that I've started putting stuff on my body too cause I need to use it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> *I've been all over the innanet streets looking for (and buying) products lol. *


@rileypak
Sounds just like me and them durn Bod.y Butta's.

Gurl....you know once we get started on something it's a wrap.


----------



## rileypak

Let me stop procrastinating and go redo my hair so I can look decent for work tonight


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> Let me stop procrastinating and go redo my hair *so I can look decent for work tonight *



@rileypak
Yaaaasssssssss


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak
> Yaaaasssssssss


Full wash day is tomorrow but I gotta wet my WnG hair since I have coils flying in every direction...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> Full wash day is tomorrow but I gotta wet my WnG hair *since I have coils flying in every direction...*


@rileypak
This just cracked me up!


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak
> This just cracked me up!


Chile it had gotten so bad I was pinning coils up to make them behave. This watering was overdue LOL


----------



## Saludable84

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak
> Sounds just like me and them durn Bod.y Butta's.
> 
> Gurl....you know once we get started on something it's a wrap.


Them things are addictive.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Saludable84 said:


> *Them things are addictive.*


@Saludable84 
They sure are!

Got me out there like


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl
I see what you mean about the 12oz ST'ical KG's.  

I pulled one out to use and notice it's a lot darker than when it first launched or even my Liter. 

And the consistency didn't feel "as slippy" between my fingers.

Will be trying it tomorrow.  Hopefully it performs well.


----------



## Saludable84

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> I see what you mean about the 12oz ST'ical KG's.
> 
> I pulled one out to use and notice it's a lot darker than when it first launched or even my Liter.
> 
> And the consistency didn't feel "as slippy" between my fingers.
> 
> Will be trying it tomorrow.  Hopefully it performs well.



I'm not sure how dark it got, I think I have a bottle that is white and one that is off white/realllllly light yellow. They've been sitting in my mini fridge since I've noticed.


----------



## DeerDance

Good evening Ladies!


----------



## DeerDance

I won't use any other gel other than homemade flaxseed gel. my wash and goes have been so defined but so soft.
And I only gonna be able get 1.5 sessions out of the ST Pumpkin Curl Detox stuff . It does not go a long way. Maybe clay DCs are not for me.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Saludable84 said:


> I'm not sure how dark it got, *I think I have a bottle that is white and one that is off white/realllllly light yellow.* They've been sitting in my mini fridge since I've noticed.


@Saludable84
Same.  That also happened to me with CRN's Moroccan Pear.

I had x3 bottles and all x3 bottles were a different color & scent.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

DeerDance said:


> *Good evening Ladies!*


@DeerDance 
Evening Mrs.....


----------



## Saludable84

DeerDance said:


> *I won't use any other gel other than homemade flaxseed gel.* my wash and goes have been so defined but so soft.
> And I only gonna be able get 1.5 sessions out of the ST Pumpkin Curl Detox stuff . It does not go a long way. Maybe clay DCs are not for me.



I still have an entire 16oz jar in my fridge. I feel like it does nothing for my hair, but it really keeps my twist outs together.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Saludable84 @NaturallyATLPCH (and anybody else that was lookin' for her).....

I see Siamese Twists listed more products. 

Maybe she is slowly coming back.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair said:


> OT: I see Sarenzo has a lot of $7 products on Sale (Body Frostings, Fluff, Creamies etc...)
> Under their Sale Tab.
> 
> @NaturallyATLPCH @Saludable84 @flyygirlll2
> 
> And anybody else up in here!



Aw man I just bought some stuff yesterday and didn't pay that price.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Beamodel
Under the "Sale Tab"   Go Look.


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Saludable84 @NaturallyATLPCH (and anybody else that was lookin' for her).....
> 
> I see Siamese Twists listed more products.
> 
> Maybe she is slowly coming back.


Still no Sweet Potatoe. Keep us updated please!


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Beamodel
> Under the "Sale Tab"   Go Look.



Thx boo. I see it but it's too late. I made a purchase yesterday.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel said:


> *Thx boo. I see it but it's too late. I made a purchase yesterday.*


@Beamodel
I know.  

That's turrible.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Mornin' Ladies

Just got finished Steaming w/NurCreations Matcha......

#buh-bye NC *see ya' wouldn't wanna be ya'*

Used Up - x1 BN Peppermint Detox Cowash (couple b/ups)

Will Rinse out Nur, apply ST'icals KG w/Saran Wrap and run out for a minute.  Will come back & finish up.


----------



## CeeLex33

IDareT'sHair said:


> On a Pleasant Note: Cream & Coco's Dragonfruit Slushie smells
> 
> @CeeLex33  You were absolutely right!  Smells Delicious.



YAY! So glad you like it! It's complicated and hard to get all the notes but definitely


----------



## Saludable84

Afternoon,

I went on Siamese Twist last night. I put three items in my cart and ran away. I am happy she is getting herself back together. I really like Nik and have always had good encounters with her. 

@IDareT'sHair Toni strikes again. The only time she was nice to me was when she came back from vacation


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Saludable84
I'm just really relieved that I don't hafta' be sad about saying good-bye to that particular DC'er Conditioner, because I know Kindred Butters will be a good replacement.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

CeeLex33 said:


> *YAY! So glad you like it! It's complicated and hard to get all the notes but definitely *


@CeeLex33
Just when I thought no other scent could beat their Caribbean Ma.i T.ai, this Dragonfruit Slushie 

My least favorite of the Summa' scents I bought is the Juicy Mango. 

It's nice, but not as delicious as the other two. (three)

ETA:  That Monoi Milk also smells delicious too.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Saludable84 said:


> *I went on Siamese Twist last night. I put three items in my cart and ran away. I am happy she is getting herself back together. I really like Nik and have always had good encounters with her.*


@Saludable84
I wanted the Coconut Pumpkin Hairdress, (made a cart and everything) but I already have x2 Jars. 

I want the Luxury Butter and the Ultimate Butter.  Hopefully, she'll list them soon.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl @Saludable84 @bajandoc86 
Wanted to stop back and tell ya'll the 12oz ST'icals KG performed the same.  I was slightly concerned by the color differences, but it worked extremely well.


----------



## Aggie

Good Afternoon Ladies! Just an update:

I went to church for the early service and since then, I've been out in the yard again. It got so hot, I had to come inside because on Friday I almost had a heat stroke and wasn't playin' that again. My heart rate went up so high and fast, you could see my shirt moving outside my chest. I could almost hear my heart beating plus I almost passed out.

I came inside, drank a lot of water, no change, came in my room to calm down, and 20 minutes later, my heart was beating even harder and faster. Then I went into the kitchen, got a cold cup of water, ran to the bathroom to wash my face chest and neck with it and almost instantly, my heart rate slowed down. It was amazing that that happened after washing myself down with refrigerated cold water.

Today, I only worked in my garden a few hours and came back inside. I'll tackle it again later when it cools down. It is incredibly hot and humid here in the islands, I have to constantly hydrate myself. We are running out of water so quickly in my house, I have to buy it very frequently.


----------



## Aggie

*By the way, I finished up:*

x1 Tigi Bed Head Resurrection Shampoo
x1 Nexxus Therappe Shampoo


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Aggie
I hope you are feeling much, much better.  That sounds so scary.

I also wanted to tell you about the KG as well.  I know you just bought like x4 bottles of it recently.

ETA: It's hot here too.


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> I hope you are feeling much, much better.  That sounds so scary.
> 
> I also wanted to tell you about the KG as well.  I know you just bought like x4 bottles of it recently.
> 
> ETA: It's hot here too.


@IDareT'sHair

 Yes love, I'm doing much better now. But I see and understand now how fast we can die. It was very scary for me. I told my family if my heart rate did not calm down in half an hour, they would have to get me to the hospital.

Thankfully, my heart calmed down after wetting myself in cold water. I am so grateful to God for not taking me to my eternal home yesterday. This made me respect my mortality so much more too.


----------



## Aggie

@IDareT'sHair 

Thanks for sharing your results with the KPHG. Mine are not even shipped as yet. I may need to check on that since it's taking a little long this time.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Aggie
As women, we must take special care of ourselves and make an effort to be kind to ourselves and to listen to our bodies.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Aggie
I was slightly worried because the KG had a different color & consistency & scent from my 1st and 2nd order, but it worked fine.


----------



## Saludable84

@Aggie please keep cool and be safe in this hot weather. Do not I've exert yourself in that tropical heat.


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> As women, we must take special care of ourselves and make an effort to be kind to ourselves and to listen to our bodies.


@IDareT'sHair 

You're so right. When I was in my twenties, it was like nothing to stay outside in my garden all day for days in a row. Now I can't even think it before I get exhausted and run inside for a short break.


----------



## bajandoc86

Hey y'all. 

After my GHE session yesterday my roots were soft and wavy @IDareT'sHair. My hair had a great moisture boost. I think I will do it again next weekend and then once every 2 weekends.


----------



## rileypak

So after having a taste of the W&G life, I want more 

Think I'm going to try it out for a few weeks before it gets too hot. My hair shrinks up enough for my ends not to rub on stuff too much so I think I should be okay. I do need to dig out my blow dryer and diffuser because this three day air dry is not the business.
Now to figure out more product combos


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@rileypak 
Wouldn't this W&G life be a great time to pull out that CRN Trio?....


----------



## IDareT'sHair

bajandoc86 said:


> *After my GHE session yesterday my roots were soft and wavy. My hair had a great moisture boost. I think I will do it again next weekend and then once every 2 weekends.*


@bajandoc86
Sounds like a Plan.  I'll do it next weekend too!


----------



## rileypak

@IDareT'sHair 
Yes it would 
I'll add them to the combo list. Not that oil though. My hair is not feeling oils right now for some reason.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Aggie said:


> *You're so right. When I was in my twenties, it was like nothing to stay outside in my garden all day for days in a row. Now I can't even think it before I get exhausted and run inside for a short break.*


@Aggie
Yeah Girl, we gotta listen to our bodies and know when to slow it down and rest. 

Everything don't hafta' be done all at once.  

That yard and that garden will be there tomorrow.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> *Yes it would *
> *I'll add them to the combo list. Not that oil though. My hair is not feeling oils right now for some reason*.


@rileypak
You got a bunch of good lotions, spritzes, creams etc... to play around with.

Isn't it funny how your hair can love things one moment and then can do without it the next.

I go in spurts like that too.  I can go from Butters, to Cremes, to Lotions, to Pomades, to Grease OH MY!


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Saludable84 @NaturallyATLPCH (and anybody else that was lookin' for her).....
> 
> I see Siamese Twists listed more products.
> 
> Maybe she is slowly coming back.


Thanks @IDareT'sHair but I'm good on Siamese Twists.

When you take a hiatus for whatever reason, family, personal, just because, etc., my replacement instinct kicks in. When that happens, things start working just as well, if not better, than your products.

I understand life happens and I wish her all the best. She has been replaced though.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

Sorry that happened to you @Aggie! Glad you are okay.
Do you sweat when you are outside? Do you think part of had to do with electrolyte loss?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@NaturallyATLPCH 
I totally understand about being replaced.  

Unfortunately, many of these vendors don't realize how easy it is to be replaced.

Not talking about Siamese Twists, I'm just "generally speaking" - some folks take things for granted.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

IDareT'sHair said:


> @NaturallyATLPCH
> I totally understand about being replaced.
> 
> Unfortunately, many of these vendors don't realize how easy it is to be replaced.
> 
> Not talking about Siamese Twists, I'm just "generally speaking" - some folks take things for granted.


I learned the hard way with the vendor Naturally Amari. Those butters were my hair's boo thangs! They were my first HG butters, my first HG line.
Then she just took off with no warning. My hair and soul were crushed.
So that's when I learned you have to have back ups to the back ups to the back ups as far as vendors. I'll whip up some Shea butter or buy a base and make my own before I become New Jack City Pookie dependent on a vendor or product .


----------



## IDareT'sHair

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> *Then she just took off with no warning. My hair and soul were crushed.
> So that's when I learned you have to have back ups to the back ups to the back ups as far as vendors.  I become New Jack City Pookie dependent on a vendor or product *.


@NaturallyATLPCH
Been There for all of this with some other folks.

Had me trippin'.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

For you ladies ordering buttas in this heat, how are they holding up? That's one reason I try to hold off on ordering until like late September/early October.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I hope I can ease up on all this product buying until the 4th Sales roll around.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> *For you ladies ordering buttas in this heat, how are they holding up? That's one reason I try to hold off on ordering until like late September/early October.*


@NaturallyATLPCH
It just really warmed up here.  I'll keep my eye out on that. 

My Jakeala should be coming soon, but you're right, and make a good point, time to pull back on those.

Now if I can just leave them durn bod.y butta's alone.....


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

IDareT'sHair said:


> @NaturallyATLPCH
> It just really warmed up here.  I'll keep my eye out on that.
> 
> My Jakeala should be coming soon, but you're right, and make a good point, time to pull back on those.
> 
> Now if I can just leave them durn bod.y butta's alone.....


They are addictive for me also, especially in the cooler months.
I'd love to see your butta stash, I need to up my game.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> *They are addictive for me also, especially in the cooler months.
> I'd love to see your butta stash, I need to up my game.*


@NaturallyATLPCH
My 'stash' of da' buttas' isn't that big (yet). ... 

Ya'll gotta tell me more places to get them!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@NaturallyATLPCH
I just found a place: "It's All About Buttahs" but they are closed between June-August. (which further drives your point home).

Good looking/sounding stuff/scents though. 

I also saw their shop on Hattache.  I may revisit them in the Fall.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@NaturallyATLPCH
I decided to take my BN Moisture Quench Butters and turn them into Bo.dy But.ters:
Amaretto
Sweet Potato
Vanilla

Will save them for Fall.

ETA:  I bought BN's "new" Safflower Bod.y But.ter,  Doesn't have much of a scent.  Put it over in the Fall/Winter pile as well.


----------



## rileypak

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> For you ladies ordering buttas in this heat, how are they holding up? That's one reason I try to hold off on ordering until like late September/early October.


I stop until it cools down enough around these parts. Part of why I'm grabbing stuff now from places that ship quick before it get ignorant hot around here. 

Speaking of, let me mosey over to Komaza and grab some Jojoba Hemp.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

IDareT'sHair said:


> @NaturallyATLPCH
> I decided to take my BN Moisture Quench Butters and turn them into Bo.dy But.ters:
> Amaretto
> Sweet Potato
> Vanilla
> 
> Will save them for Fall.
> 
> ETA:  I bought BN's "new" Safflower Bod.y But.ter,  Doesn't have much of a scent.  Put it over in the Fall/Winter pile as well.


Bask and Bloom's Amazon Butta is amazing.
Of Course APB's Hair and BodybButtas are grrrreat also. I want to try her Body Icings.


----------



## Saludable84

rileypak said:


> So after having a taste of the W&G life, I want more
> 
> Think I'm going to try it out for a few weeks before it gets too hot. My hair shrinks up enough for my ends not to rub on stuff too much so I think I should be okay. I do need to dig out my blow dryer and diffuser because this three day air dry is not the business.
> Now to figure out more product combos



Teach me.


----------



## rileypak

Saludable84 said:


> Teach me.


Gurl, don't let me lead you astray 

I'm not sure how helpful my tips would be but I'll help however I can


----------



## Aggie

Saludable84 said:


> @Aggie please keep cool and be safe in this hot weather. Do not I've exert yourself in that tropical heat.


Thanks a million @Saludable84. So much  in here and I love it. I have been taking it much easier today, taking breaks as often as possible and drinking lots of water allowing my body to cool down before starting up again.


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> Yeah Girl, we gotta listen to our bodies and know when to slow it down and rest.
> 
> Everything don't hafta' be done all at once.
> 
> That yard and that garden will be there tomorrow.


@IDareT'sHair 

 I think that's half the problem. I really was trying to get it all done in a day - but my body was saying, "Missy, that ain't happenin'.


----------



## Aggie

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> Sorry that happened to you @Aggie! Glad you are okay.
> Do you sweat when you are outside? Do you think part of had to do with electrolyte loss?


Thanks @NaturallyATLPCH.

I don't think that's it because I take electrolytes everyday because our summer heat is like murder on steroids. I can't even play with that. I do sweat a lot by the way, but only when it's crazy hot and humid, not abnormally so though.


----------



## Aggie

On the bright side though, I think I burned quite a few calories over the last 3 days .


----------



## Saludable84

rileypak said:


> Gurl, don't let me lead you astray
> 
> I'm not sure how helpful my tips would be but I'll help however I can


Nah I need help. Serious help. I feel like one day I will get it, but it won't be because I tried.


----------



## rileypak

Saludable84 said:


> Nah I need help. Serious help. I feel like one day I will get it, but it won't be because I tried.


Well let's chat sis


----------



## Saludable84

Buying butters (made by a vendor) is pretty new to me. I would just make my own mix with some fragrance I would buy off the street and use that until it was done. Recently I got distracted but after I'm done with stuff in here, I'll go back to making my body butters. I also wouldn't make them in the summer because without fail they melt. 

I recently ordered APB whipped cupuacu and avocado butter and it melted a bit in transit. Same thing with my creamy oils. Warm weather and things capable of melting are no joke.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@NaturallyATLPCH 
Speaking of Bo.dy Icing's - I used Sarenzo's Bo.dy Frosting today in "Loopy" - I smelled wonderful all day.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Evening Ladies!

My Kindred Butters arrived.  Also my Jakeala and my Nature's Blessings.


----------



## CeeLex33

Hey Ladies! 
@Aggie so glad you are feeling better


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@CeeLex33

Hey *PJLex33* - um....I mean CeeLex33.......


----------



## Aggie

CeeLex33 said:


> Hey Ladies!
> @Aggie so glad you are feeling better


Thanks @CeeLex33 

My family and I just returned from the beach so I'm doing so much better now. Thanks a million for your love and concern.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

IDareT'sHair said:


> @NaturallyATLPCH
> Speaking of Bo.dy Icing's - I used Sarenzo's Bo.dy Frosting today in "Loopy" - I smelled wonderful all day.



Yes Loopy is a scrumptious scent. I think I have a Loopy Frosting around here somewhere


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Evening to all you PJtastic Ladies!

Hope all is well.

Grabbed a Cream & Coco Tincture Box (Summer)


----------



## Aggie

Evening Everyone. 

Heading out to water my garden now. Chat later.


----------



## Saludable84

Evening!

I was on C&C last night and I didn't want to pay $6.50 for two items. The page is still open though


----------



## rileypak

Evening everyone!

Work was rough today. Dinner's finished and got a workout in so now I'm about to pamper myself and unwind.


----------



## BrownBetty

Heey ladies!

Nothing doing over here. No new hair products.  I'm trying to be better on the skin and mu front but nothing beats a failure but a try, lol.

Hope yall doing good!


----------



## DeerDance

BrownBetty said:


> Heey ladies!
> 
> Nothing doing over here. No new hair products.  I'm trying to be better on the skin and mu front but nothing beats a failure but a try, lol.
> 
> Hope yall doing good!



Same, I'm not buying hair products until black friday or if I completely run out of a product type. I did haul some skincare. I'm not buying makeup unless I run out of a product either.


----------



## Aggie

Morning Ladies!

Got up early to do my first real workout in over 18 months. I have to get back on the work out grind to whip this wonderful body God gave me back into great shape. I'm eternally grateful. 

Have a super day ladies. Getting ready for work now.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Morinin' Beautiful e-Sistas'

Make it a Great Day!


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

Good morning all!

Woke up and took a 5 am workout class, I have a dental appointment so I worked out earlier than usual.

I plan to stop by Walgreen's and pick up the HASK Clarifying Activated Charcoal shampoo. I also bought some hair grease yesterday, going to experiment with putting grease on my ends when I bun to see how it will work.

Right now I just put it on my edges and nape to keep my edges from being dry.


----------



## rileypak

Morning!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

May Hendigo tomorrow?  I need to do a nice treatment.

ETA: Used up: x1 Alikay Naturals Botanicals - x1 b/up.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

IDareT'sHair said:


> May Hendigo tomorrow?  I need to do a nice treatment.
> 
> ETA: Used up: x1 Alikay Naturals Botanicals - x1 b/up.



Sounds relaxing 
Henna treatments always relax me.  I'm not sure if I'm going to continue them though. My dark brown henna is more of an ash brown when I do it and I just don't have the patience for the two step process for hendigo.

Hmm...I'll see when I take out these braids.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@NaturallyATLPCH
How'd your Dental Appt. go?  I have one on Sunday.

I think I told you I finally got my Jakeala Shea Amla (Love Spellz Berry). 

Can't wait to use it.  I haven't had Shea Amla in a while.

Did you ever get your Loaf?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> *My dark brown henna is more of an ash brown when I do it and I just don't have the patience for the two step process for hendigo.*


@NaturallyATLPCH
Exactly.  You definitely need patience. 

And I get super irritated if I don't get the mixture just right to avoid "drippies"  

It significantly cuts my time down if it starts to drip.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

It went well @IDareT'sHair , considering I haven't been since December 2015 . I usually go like clockwork in June and December when I'm on break. No surgeries needed, pretty pearly whites.

Durn back to back crazy school years had me ALL off. I don't play about dental, it's too tied to your overall health. Now I'm back on track.

No Jakeala. No loaf. I've been using my Sarenzo Activated Charcoal soaps so those will keep me occupied.

I hope I'm not on the 3rd or 4th bar before I get my stuff. Shea Amla is bae.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@NaturallyATLPCH
Yep.  Gotta stay on top of Dental Appts.

Wonder what is taking your Loaf so long to come?  

I hope mine wasn't a rush job because I conov'ed about the status.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

IDareT'sHair said:


> @NaturallyATLPCH
> Yep.  Gotta stay on top of Dental Appts.
> 
> Wonder what is taking your Loaf so long to come?
> 
> I hope mine wasn't a rush job because I conov'ed about the status.


Ion know, hunty, maybe she had to mine the charcoal or something .


----------



## IDareT'sHair

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> Ion know, hunty, *maybe she had to mine the charcoal or something* .


@NaturallyATLPCH


Yeah.

I'll let you know if my Shea Amla is all lumpy or has chunks in it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Sitting here using KG tryna' work out a knot.....


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

IDareT'sHair said:


> Sitting here using KG tryna' work out a knot.....


Add some oil to it.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Hey divas. This is what we used up so far
x2 8oz APB hair oils ( pumpkin & fennel and green power house) 
16oz  Siamese Twists raspberry henna hair cream ( no backup)
8oz naturally smitten hydrating hair custard ( no backup)
16oz Oyin hair dew ( backups)
8oz HTN protein LI (backups)
1L Joico KPak shampoo ( no backup. Will repurchase during Ulta's liter sale in the summer)
4oz APB hair pudding ( backups)
16oz SM JBCO LI ( no backups)
16oz Siamese Twists strawberry curls hair lotion ( no backups, this was discontinued)
8oz Jakeala revitalizing LI ( backups )


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl
I always get a kick out of ya'll Use Up List.  

It always looks like somebody's entire STASH!


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> I always get a kick out of ya'll Use Up List.
> 
> It always looks like somebody's entire STASH!


@IDareT'sHair 
I know lol. That's why sometimes I try to list them as we use it so it doesn't look like so much.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *That's why sometimes I try to list them as we use it so it doesn't look like so much.*


@curlyhersheygirl
Umm..... Girl that's what I do!


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

@IDareT'sHair 
I'm getting bored of the DC's I have opened and most are 16oz's  
I now have to rethink the one's I had scheduled to put in rotation next


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *the* *DC's I have opened and most are 16oz's
> I now have to rethink the one's I had scheduled to put in rotation next*


@curlyhersheygirl
I think the next ones up for me is those AO's I bought when they relabeled and a very old jar of HV Sitrinillah....

Open, I have a corner of ST'icals Afrotastic, a little bit of NCreations Matcha & Avocado and the end of a Jar of MJ's SSB.  All 3 are:


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

@IDareT'sHair 
It's not that I don't like what I have opened it's just that they're all sticking around for a long time so I'm bored lol


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *It's not that I don't like what I have opened it's just that they're all sticking around for a long time so I'm bored lol*


@curlyhersheygirl
I know that feeling all too well!

The other day I was thinking about what a huge disappointment that Rapid Recovery was. 

The scent made me hurl.

Well at least we got to try it.  I just could not get past that scent.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

@IDareT'sHair 
Yeah that rapid recovery scent is just Yuck. DD kept saying "Who thought this was a  good idea?"


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl
I should use up x1 or x2 things again tomorrow.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> I should use up x1 or x2 things again tomorrow.


@IDareT'sHair 
Nice.
We won't get through anything else until the end of the month maybe.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> Yeah that rapid recovery scent is just Yuck. *DD kept saying* *"Who thought this was a  good idea?" *


@curlyhersheygirl
A Typical PJ reaction. 

I thought the same thing.

The product itself wasn't "bad" but Clawd that scent.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *Nice.
> We won't get through anything else until the end of the month maybe.*


@curlyhersheygirl
Ya'll seem to got ya'll stride after the big Operation Organize. 

That tedious project seems like it has helped you stay on track and curb the spending.

OT: Wonder where my BN is? *speaking of detox cleansers in that other thread*


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl
If da' truff be told, I could actually go until BF, but I know Imma wanna be all in on those 4th of July Sales.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> Ya'll seem to got ya'll stride after the big Operation Organize.
> 
> That tedious project seems like it has helped you stay on track and curb the spending.
> 
> OT: Wonder where my BN is? *speaking of detox cleansers in that other thread*


@IDareT'sHair
It has. We've also found the products that provide consistent results so we're not really interested in a lot of stuff anymore.
I do miss trying stuff though but I'm a bit leery of folks due to inconsistency issues and poor CS.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> If da' truff be told, I could actually go until BF, but I know Imma wanna be all in on those 4th of July Sales.


@IDareT'sHair 
Ain't that the truth LOL. I'm still waiting on Komaza to have a sale


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> It has. We've also found the products that provide consistent results so we're not really interested in a lot of stuff anymore.
> I do miss trying stuff though but *I'm a bit leery of folks due to inconsistency issues and poor CS.*


@curlyhersheygirl
You betta' PREACH!

That's really good news about the consistent results!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *I'm still waiting on Komaza to have a sale*


@curlyhersheygirl 
Those are 'few and far between'.  

When they first launched, they use to have decent/frequent Sales.  I mean, they were 10%-15%-20% but at least they had them.

I never will forget that Intense DC'er they had.  And they discontinued it and kept the Olive one.  

They said it was because they could no longer get a certain ingredient.  

I shole wish I woulda' stockpiled that puppy.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> Those are 'few and far between'.
> 
> When they first launched, they use to have decent/frequent Sales.  I mean, they were 10%-15%-20% but at least they had them.
> 
> I never will forget that Intense DC'er they had.  And they discontinued it and kept the Olive one.
> 
> They said it was because they could no longer get a certain ingredient.
> 
> I shole wish I woulda' stockpiled that puppy.


@IDareT'sHair 
That one was awesome. The pona has become part of our regimen so I need to get more bottles. I just keep holding out for a sale. The last one they had was 20 or 25% off  MemDay last year. I thought they would've done that again but no luck.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *That one was awesome.* The pona has become part of our regimen so I need to get more bottles. I just keep holding out for a sale. The last one they had was 20 or 25% off  MemDay last year. I thought they would've done that again but no luck.


@curlyhersheygirl
It sure was.  It was great.

ETA:  I don't think I've tried the Pona?


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> It sure was.  It was great.
> 
> ETA:  I don't think I've tried the Pona?


@IDareT'sHair 
You should try it. It's really great for the scalp.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *You should try it. It's really great for the scalp*.


@curlyhersheygirl
Sounds nice.  I'll have to look into it.


----------



## rileypak




----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


>


@rileypak 
Hey Ms. Skin.care!....


----------



## Saludable84

Good Evening!


----------



## Aggie

Came home and did a stretch workout this evening. Now I feel nice and relaxed and ready for bed


----------



## rileypak

Aggie said:


> Came home and did a stretch workout this evening. Now I feel nice and relaxed and ready for bed



I hear that!
I lifted weights and I'm ready to curl right up in bed


----------



## Aggie

rileypak said:


> I hear that!
> I lifted weights and I'm ready to curl right up in bed


I lifted weights this morning but only wanted to stretch tonight. I feel so awesome


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

Morning all!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Evening Ladies!

Was having a bit of trouble with my Laptop last night. 

My Cream & Coco came today (b/up of Sea Salt Creme in Dragonfruit)

Still waiting on - Bel Nouvo


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Used Up:
x1 16oz MJ's SSB (several b/ups)
x1 8oz ST'icals Afrotastic (no b/ups) will repurchase during a good Sale.


----------



## rileypak

Good morning


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@rileypak 
Happy Weekend Sis.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@rileypak 
How's the W&G life these days?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Just convo'ed BN. 

Looking for my 05/25 order.


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak
> How's the W&G life these days?


It's still going! 

Will finally have a proper wash day today and still considering if I'll do a WnG today or not...
I am planning to make it a long session (need a good protein treatment).


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> *I am planning to make it a long session (need a good protein treatment).*


@rileypak
Are you using Komaza?

Oh and what Leave-Ins are you using?


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak
> Are you using Komaza?
> 
> Oh and what Leave-Ins are you using?


Haven't used the Komaza protein treatment in years. I need to revisit it.
I'll be using the Curl Junkie treatment tonight.

_If I do twists_: Mielle Organics White Peony Leave In Conditioner & Bee Mine Leave In Conditioner
_If I do WnG_: either APB Ginger Root Lotion or Bee Mine Leave In Conditioner


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

Good morning!
@IDareT'sHair , Bask and Bloom has their butters on sale for $10. The Amazon Butta is really good,. I figured since you were getting into buttas, you may want to try this one? If you haven't already.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> *Haven't used the Komaza protein treatment in years. I need to revisit it.*


@fileypak
Oh, I didn't know that.  I thought the Protein Rx was the product you used by them.

What CJ are you using?  Repair Me?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@NaturallyATLPCH
No, I have not tried B&B's Amazon Butter. Thank You!

Lemme go look at that.  I need to also look at their Ship rates too!


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

IDareT'sHair said:


> @NaturallyATLPCH
> No, I have not tried B&B's Amazon Butter. Thank You!
> 
> Lemme go look at that.  I need to also look at their Ship rates too!


Her shipping isn't too bad, I think it's flat rate. Well, the last time I ordered.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@NaturallyATLPCH
Yeah, it's 6 bucks Flat Ship.  What scents have you tried?

I'm looking at Green Tea & White Pear and Dessert?


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

IDareT'sHair said:


> @NaturallyATLPCH
> Yeah, it's 6 bucks Flat Ship.  What scents have you tried?
> 
> I'm looking at Green Tea & White Pear and Dessert?



@IDareT'sHair I've only tried Fruity. The fruity scent has changed twice so I've gotten two different fruity batches. I really liked the first fruity batch I got when it was LACE Naturals. Dayum discontinued fragrances lol...

I've been meaning to try that Green Tea and White Pear for a while. I may cop one at $10.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> *I've been meaning to try that Green Tea and White Pear for a while. I may cop one at $10.*


@NaturallyATLPCH 
I'm toying with $16.00 for 8oz (including shipping).


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> @fileypak
> Oh, I didn't know that.  I thought the Protein Rx was the product you used by them.
> 
> What CJ are you using?  Repair Me?


The only products I use by Komaza [right now] are the Pona Hair and Scalp Treatment and the Jojoba Hemp Butter.

Yep I'll be using Repair Me


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@rileypak 
Sounds good!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Open & Smelled Cream and Coco's Dragonfruit Slushie....


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

IDareT'sHair said:


> @NaturallyATLPCH
> I'm toying with $16.00 for 8oz (including shipping).


True. Something to think about.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@NaturallyATLPCH
Yeah, I want something tho'. 

I  guess 8oz for $16.00 really isn't that bad.

I could also do a Sarenzo Cart for more Bo.dy Frosting from their Sale area .

But I would still be looking at a $6-$7 Ship Cost.  I may end up getting B&B because the Green Tea and White Pear sounds good.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

IDareT'sHair said:


> @NaturallyATLPCH
> Yeah, I want something tho'.
> 
> I  guess 8oz for $16.00 really isn't that bad.
> 
> I could also do a Sarenzo Cart for more Bo.dy Frosting from their Sale area .
> 
> But I would still be looking at a $6-$7 Ship Cost.  I may end up getting B&B because the Green Tea and White Pear sounds good.


I forgot about Sarenzo. Hmmmm...
I just used up the last of my Ingredients To Die For Pampered Hands and Feet lotion base. I had a 16 ounce, I need a larger size. That stuff is wonderful for your hands and feet, literally. I just throw it in a small contai er, add some essential oils, and keep it in my purse.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

IDareT'sHair said:


> @NaturallyATLPCH
> *But I would still be looking at a $6-$7 Ship Cost.  I may end up getting B&B because the Green Tea and White Pear sounds good*.



Yes, please get it and report back for research purposes.
Since I'm in protective style jail for a while, you'd get to it waaay before I.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> *Yes, please get it and report back for research purposes.
> Since I'm in protective style jail for a while, you'd get to it waaay before I. *


@NaturallyATLPCH 
Staph it pusha'!...

I was getting it to use as a Bo.dy Butta'.

Ever since I used that Marie Dean White Tea Yogurt Smoothie - I've been dying to have something else in that scent.


----------



## Aggie

Evening Ladies,

Too tired to post but wanted to say hey to everyone. I had a super long work day yesterday and today so heading to bed right now. Chat in the morning hopefully.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Morning Haulistas!.....

Just used Liquid Gold's Hair Smoothie in Pineapple


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

Good mornting all!
Melting some Shea butter, going to whip up a batch since I've had it for a while.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@NaturallyATLPCH
I think Imma gone & get the B&B Am.azon for skin.... (to you).

ETA: I changed my mind about the Green Tea when I saw G.ardenia & L.ilac....

I may skip it.  I could get "Fruity" instead tho'.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Saludable84
What you doing?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@NaturallyATLPCH
Grabbed B&B's Fruity.  I wish I knew how their Green Tea & White Pear smelled? 

What I really want Marie Dean's White Tea fragrance.  Oh well. 

I couldn't take a chance especially when I saw Ga.rdenia & L.illac *hate most florals*


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Love Liquid Gold's Hair Smoothie.

Hope they do another $6.99 Sale.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

IDareT'sHair said:


> @NaturallyATLPCH
> Grabbed B&B's Fruity.  I wish I knew how their Green Tea & White Pear smelled?
> 
> What I really want Marie Dean's White Tea fragrance.  Oh well.
> 
> I couldn't take a chance especially when I saw Ga.rdenia & L.illac *hate most florals*


Please let me know how you like the fruity scent. You will love the texture and suppleness on your skin, you'll want to put it in your hair .

Yeah florals are tricky, if You aren't fond of them, no need to take a gamble.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I heard back from BN.  They said they fell behind and had to wait on various suppliers etc.....(ya'll already know the drill)  

Anywho, it is suppose to ship on Tuesday.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@NaturallyATLPCH 
Even tho' those floral notes were towards the end, I was still unsure. 

I know I'll be pleased with the Fruity Blend based on the description.


----------



## Saludable84

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Saludable84
> What you doing?


Laundry


----------



## Saludable84

IDareT'sHair said:


> Love Liquid Gold's Hair Smoothie.
> 
> Hope they do another $6.99 Sale.


Tell me more.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Saludable84
A very nice whipped, light, fragrance-y Cream/Butter that smells delicious and works wonderfully.

_Water, Coconut Oil, Olive Oil, Avocado Oil, BTMS, Honeyquat, Rose Extract, Nettle Extract, Lemongrass Extract, Fragrance and a few other things.

"A Beautifully Fragranced Hair Smoothie to Replenish Moisturize and Improve Manageability"
_
I think they are exclusive to Summer and they have:
Blueberry
Strawberry
Coconut
Pineapple
Banana


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Saludable84 said:


> *Laundry*


@Saludable84 
Me Too!


----------



## bajandoc86

Hey y'all! Hope your weekend is going well.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Shay72 @bajandoc86 
Hey Haulistas!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@bajandoc86 
I think I'll GHE for a few hours today


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

Saludable84 said:


> Laundry


Me too


----------



## IDareT'sHair

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> *Please let me know how you like the fruity scent. You will love the texture and suppleness on your skin, you'll want to put it in your hair .*


@NaturallyATLPCH
I'm sure I'll thoroughly enjoy it.

I bought the Cream & Coco Sea Salt to use in my Hair but they smell so delicious I can see using it on my Skin.  

The Dragonfruit is amazing and so is the Carribean Mai-Tai.


----------



## Shay72

I'm doing laundry too. Last load in the dryer. Bout to do my hair.

I'm on a no buy for this month. This includes anything journal or planner related too .  I did buy some black soap from a vendor at an event I took my clients to on June 1st. That was my last hair purchase. I tried making it myself and that was a fail .


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72 said:


> *I'm on a no buy for this month.* *This includes anything journal or planner related too .  *


@Shay72 
.....


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@NaturallyATLPCH
The only things I'm currently waiting on are:
Bel Nouvo (still 05/25)
Cream & Coco's Tincture Box (suppose to ship 06/19)
Bask & Bloom (usually ships extremely fast)
A box of 30ct Aphogee Hair Vitamins


----------



## Saludable84

I haven't purchased anything in a while. At least haul worthy. 

Im looking at Cream and Coco shimmer oils but between body butters, oils, creamy oils and butters, I'm about to just buy some mica powder  and throw it in my stuff. 

Hair, body, face; this stuff is never ending


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Saludable84 said:


> *Im looking at Cream and Coco shimmer oils but between body butters, oils, creamy oils and butters, I'm about to just buy some mica powder  and throw it in my stuff.  Hair, body, face; this stuff is never ending *



@Saludable84
I only look at (Buy) the stuff in THE HOT SPOT.  I need a Sale.


----------



## Saludable84

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Saludable84
> I only look at (Buy) the stuff in THE HOT SPOT.  I need a Sale.



That's where I saw it and was surprised it wasn't sold out. 

I'm still looking solely because two products cost 6.50 to ship for first class  and I know she's on the east coast


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Saludable84 said:


> *I'm still looking solely because two products cost 6.50 to ship for first class  and I know she's on the east coast *


@Saludable84
$6.50 for x1 too.

It use to be $8 bucks.  Cherryville, NC.


----------



## Saludable84

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Saludable84
> $6.50 for x1 too.
> 
> It use to be $8 bucks.  Cherryville, NC.



Yes. I just sent my sister in Georgia a 2lb Priority envelope for $6.85 so....


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Saludable84 
I love her Spun Sugar Reconstructor. 

That was a $5.00 Jewel, even though shipping made up for it at $8.00.  Paid to buy multiples of this.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Saludable84 said:


> *Yes. I just sent my sister in Georgia a 2lb Priority envelope for $6.85 so....*


@Saludable84
I know Gurl.  You know we know. 

And I'm at the P.O. often too.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Pulled Out:
AO's White Camelia.  I have x2.  And only x1 HSR (already used up x1).

So, I'll use WC tomorrow.  

I didn't see my GPB?  I need to look for that.  I know I bought one during that Sale.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

IDareT'sHair said:


> *I didn't see my GPB?  I need to look for that.  I know I bought one during that Sale.*


Found it.  It was shoved to the back of the R/O's.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Got a couple Hairveda CoCasta Oils during the 30% Flash Sale.


----------



## Aggie

Hola Chicas! How is everyone doing today?

I just got in from a long day of purchasing plants for my garden. I bought lots of bromeliads, date palms, and some other stuff I can't remember their names, planting soil, red mulch, garden gloves and a hot pepper plant with lots of peppers on it. 

I picked up my candle warmers and a lantern from the courier today.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Aggie
Sounds nice!  The Candles Warmers and  Lanterns

I know your Garden will be lovely!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@rileypak

How's the W&G and when are you doing your Hair?

I will overnight in CO's Overnight Mask (Dry Hair & Saran Wrap)


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> Sounds nice!  The Candles Warmers and  Lanterns
> 
> I know your Garden will be lovely!


Thanks hon. I am looking forward to using the candle warmers. Yes my garden is already starting to look better but still a ton of work left to do.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Aggie said:


> *Yes my garden is already starting to look better but still a ton of work left to do.*


@Aggie
Please make sure you don't over exert yourself. 

Take in plenty of fluids and wear sunscreen.


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> Please make sure you don't over exert yourself.
> 
> Take in plenty of fluids and wear sunscreen.


Thanks @IDareT'sHair, will do.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Detangled for tomorrow's Wash Day. 

Decided to apply Curl Origins in the morning.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Finished Up:
x1 Curl Origin's Overnight Mask (x1-x2 back ups)


----------



## Saludable84

Finished one 16oz bee mine deep conditioner. Five backups.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Saludable84 said:


> Finished one 16oz bee mine deep conditioner. *Five backups.*


@Saludable84 
.....

Oh, Yeah and Good Morning!....


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Saludable84 
What are you Moisturizing with these days?


----------



## Saludable84

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Saludable84
> .....
> 
> Oh, Yeah and Good Morning!....


 Morning Sis! 

Yeah no comment.


----------



## Saludable84

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Saludable84
> What are you Moisturizing with these days?



Outside of making stuff, APB. Right now, glycerin is my friend.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Saludable84 said:


> *Right now, glycerin is my friend.*


@Saludable84 
Sounds Goodt.


----------



## Saludable84

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Saludable84
> Sounds Goodt.



What you doing? You start your DC?


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

Saludable84 said:


> Finished one 16oz bee mine deep conditioner. Five backups.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Saludable84 said:


> *What you doing? You start your DC?*


@Saludable84 
Had a 10:30 Dental.  

So, just starting now on my hair.  Under the Dryer w/ST'icals Strand Repair.  (Finished Up) About x2 b/ups.

So, I finished up a jar of Curl Origin & a jar of ST'icals this Wash Day.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I really like J. Monique's Cleansing Conditioner. 

Opted for that instead of WEN....... Yup.


----------



## Saludable84

The WNG life is too tempting. 

Dang you @rileypak


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Saludable84 said:


> *The WNG life is too tempting.  Dang you* @rileypak


@Saludable84 
....


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

Hello ladies!


----------



## rileypak

Saludable84 said:


> The WNG life is too tempting.
> 
> Dang you @rileypak


It is! I had to actively work not to do one this past wash day. 

I want to see if I can find that ES JBCO for the WnG I plan to do for the 4th thanks to your RT post...


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

I was supposed to wash my braids but I forgot . Dayum workout had me delirious, I jumped in the shower and jumped right out without cleansing them.
I'm going to wash them tomorrow, then spritz with a leave in conditioner. Oh no, I think I'm out of APB leave ins .
My refresher sprays will have to do. I just like the suppleness of using the leave in verses the light texture of the refreshers.


----------



## Saludable84

rileypak said:


> It is! I had to actively work not to do one this past wash day.
> 
> I want to see if I can find that ES JBCO for the WnG I plan to do for the 4th thanks to your RT post...


I'm going to try the coconut one next. The JBCO has a decent hold. If you want hard and crunch, this is not for you. 

When I did twist with the JBCO, I had definition without hold (really soft) but for the WNG I have definition and decent hold.


----------



## flyygirlll2

Hey ladies!

@rileypak @Saludable84 I tried a WNG twice and I really didn't  like the shape of my hair or the the shrinkage I got once it was fully dry. I said I would try again but idk.  I think WNG's look nicer on other naturals.


----------



## rileypak

flyygirlll2 said:


> Hey ladies!
> 
> @rileypak @Saludable84 I tried a WNG twice and I really didn't  like the shape of my hair or the the shrinkage I got once it was fully dry. I said I would try again but idk.  I think WNG's look nicer on other naturals.




I know the front of my head will look so strange once it dries. For now I just do the back half of my head. I put the front in a top knot. 
Mine shrank way more than I anticipated but I ended up liking it. It didn't rub on my clothing at all 
It went from just below SL to CL once fully dried.


----------



## flyygirlll2

rileypak said:


> I know the front of my head will look so strange once it dries. For now I just do the back half of my head. I put the front in a top knot.
> Mine shrank way more than I anticipated but I ended up liking it. It didn't rub on my clothing at all
> It went from just below SL to CL once fully dried.



Mine shrinks to my ears mostly. I was even asked if I cut my hair when I wore it out.


----------



## Saludable84

flyygirlll2 said:


> Hey ladies!
> 
> @rileypak @Saludable84 I tried a WNG twice and I really didn't  like the shape of my hair or the the shrinkage I got once it was fully dry. I said I would try again but idk.  I think WNG's look nicer on other naturals.



I don't like the shape of my crown, but it's ok so far. As my hair dries, I keep pulling it down.


----------



## flyygirlll2

Saludable84 said:


> I don't like the shape of my crown, but it's ok so far. As my hair dries, I keep pulling it down.




I just don't like the shape of it in general but I'm going to have to deal with it for now. After the second attempt, I thought to myself....Damm  I don't want to walk around looking like this


----------



## bajandoc86

Here cleaning up a storm at my apt, doing laundry etc. I think I will take a break tonight and go see a movie. 

Also I miss my boo. Sigh.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

bajandoc86 said:


> *Also I miss my boo. Sigh.*


@bandoc86
I know you do Sis.

So when's the next visit?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

flyygirlll2 said:


> *Damm  I don't want to walk around looking like this*


@flyygirlll2


Awww... I'm sure it looks Cute!


----------



## bajandoc86

IDareT'sHair said:


> @bandoc86
> I know you do Sis.
> 
> So when's the next visit?



Supposed to be my birthday in Sept, post his exams. But that's soooo far away! *throws tantrum* 

I am thinking about making a short trip next month to tide me over.


----------



## flyygirlll2

IDareT'sHair said:


> @flyygirlll2
> 
> 
> Awww... I'm sure it looks Cute!



 It looked cute to others except me. I'd like to master a WNG eventually, especially now that the weather is warming up more. I prefer stretched styles due to ssk's, but I do get tired of wearing twists all the time.


----------



## MileHighDiva

@Beamodel!
Have a blessed Born-Day!

Hey ladies!  How is everybody?

My last hair related purchase was Claudie's.  Used both products last night, and they are   She was very sweet and professional when apologizing for the delay.

The only thing I need to stock-up on is coconut milk for henna treatments.

Still working on my fitness 

What are y'all pulling out for summertime?

I'll be pulling TMC Ancient Egyptian Collection, Curls BB Bliss, and QB BRBC. My hair will smell like


----------



## IDareT'sHair

bajandoc86 said:


> *I am thinking about making a short trip next month to tide me over.*


@bajandoc86
 

 I hope you do!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

flyygirlll2 said:


> *It looked cute to others except me.*


@flyygirlll2'''
We are always our own worst Critics. 

I'm sure it looks very nice.


----------



## flyygirlll2

Happy Birthday! @Beamodel

@MileHighDiva I'm still playing around with some new products. I'm going to test run using gel as an overal sealant to see how it goes.



IDareT'sHair said:


> @flyygirlll2'''
> *We are always our own worst Critics*.
> 
> I'm sure it looks very nice.



Very true in my case.


----------



## Shay72

Talking bout WNG's. I'm going back to daily cowashing tomorrow. When will I learn? A picture will help you every time and I looked in the mirror this morning and was like "girl you know you look terrible "   

Funny thing is my hair is a tangled mess. I should know this from when I got in my lazy phase and never did my hair. Shay Shay is a bit extra and whatever....daily cowashing it is!


----------



## MileHighDiva

flyygirlll2 said:


> Happy Birthday! @Beamodel
> 
> @MileHighDiva I'm still playing around with some new products. I'm going to test run *using* *gel* *as* *an* *overal* *sealant* to see how it goes.
> Sounds interesting, please report back on how this works. Did you get this from LHDC-TV's liquid oil gel(LOG) method?
> 
> 
> Very true in my case.


----------



## Shay72

Y'all know I'm truly simple when it comes to my WNG.

Here is my daily routine (some of this has no rhyme or reason it just works for my hair)
*I put conditioner on the edges of my dry hair and let sit for 2 minutes
*Rinse then I cover all of my hair with that same conditioner and let sit for 5 minutes 
*Rinse all of it out and follow with a spray leave in conditioner and a moisturizer 
DONE!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Shay72 
Hey Girl!

*Cackles at your WnG Routine and Ms. Shay-Shay and her Diva self.*


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Beamodel 
 

Happy Belated Sis. 

I hope you had a wonderful Day!


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

Hi everyone! Happy Belated Birthday @Beamodel !!
What am I pulling out this summer? Refresher Sprays for these braids .


----------



## Aggie

Good Morning Ladies!

Happy belated birthday @Beamodel 

Just finished doing Jillian Michaels level 1 of her 30 Day Shred. That workout was tough considering I haven't been actively exercising for over a year and a half. 

Yesterday I spent just about the entire trying to get my garden together. It is definitely a workout but a different type of workout. I have gotten very dark over the last week or so because of it and I have at least 2-3 more weeks of getting my plants in the ground before I head to Canada in August.

I want my plants roots to catch before I leave and that is why I am trying so diligently to plant them now. I still have along way to go and will be working on my veggie garden in the fall of this year so that when spring comes, they would bare some fruit.

Right now I'm heading out to work so I will be touching bases with you all later this evening.


----------



## flyygirlll2

@MileHighDiva No, I just wanted to experiment with it because I like how gel holds all the strands in place vs when I use butters. My only issue with gel is finding one that doesn't leave my hair feeling crunchy/dry.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Good Morning Junkies of All things Products  How Ya'll doooin'?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@MileHighDiva
I just pulled out HQS Greaseless Moisture to use.  Liquid Gold's Fruity Hair Smoothies.

Lotions and lighter products but will continue heavy sealing on wash days.

I normally use: 
Oyin Honey Hemp
Hairveda R/O Conditioners (Moist 24/7, Acai, Red Roobis, MoistPRO)
SD's Destination Hydration
SSI's R/O's (Avocado, Sugar Peach, Papaya)
Claudie's Avocado Intense
*typical summer cowashers*


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

Hello there!
I'm itching to buy something .
Think I'll just settle for some CCs Castile Soap since they are having a sale and I love it so much.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@NaturallyATLPCH

Ain't nothing as nice as gettin' something you love "On Sale"


----------



## Beamodel

@MileHighDiva @flyygirlll2 @NaturallyATLPCH @IDareT'sHair @Aggie 

Thank you all for the birthday wishes... I really appreciate them


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Beamodel 
Hope it was happy!....


----------



## rileypak

Happy belated birthday @Beamodel


----------



## rileypak

I've got a cart at Soultanicals for no reason other than more gel to trial...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Morning Ladies!
Ship-Ship from Hairveda and Bask & Bloom. 

 Still no Bel Nouvo purchased 05/25,


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

IDareT'sHair said:


> @NaturallyATLPCH
> 
> Ain't nothing as nice as gettin' something you love "On Sale"


I fell asleep and ended up not getting any since the sale ended yesterday. Boo. 

Anyhow, good morning divas!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Hey Product Lovin' Sistas!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Imma Convo BN again.  They said everything would ship Tuesday (no word)


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Okay, so, I'm really, really lovin' this AO WC.  ( Original Formula revisited hit)

I decide to look on eeeeebaaayyy and see what they had and if there were any Original bottles out there.

So why did I see an 11oz bottle of GPB for $100.00   (new label)


----------



## rileypak




----------



## Saludable84

@flyygirlll2 if you dont want the crunch feeling, you would need to use a pomade or grease in conjunction with the gel. Seems silly, but the gel will keep your hair in place and hold definition longer and the grease or pomade will hold in moisture and prevent the crunching.


----------



## rileypak

Saludable84 said:


> @flyygirlll2 if you dont want the crunch feeling, you would need to use a pomade or grease in conjunction with the gel. Seems silly, but the gel will keep your hair in place and hold definition longer and the grease or pomade will hold in moisture and prevent the crunching.


I was considering adding a little Sophia's next time I WnG...


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

rileypak said:


> I was considering adding a little Sophia's next time I WnG...


Is the Sophia's Hair Grease still fruity smelling? When I got it years ago, it smelled like candy.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@NaturallyATLPCH
Sophia's was also in a 4oz jar and now it is in an 8oz jar (which is nice)


----------



## rileypak

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> Is the Sophia's Hair Grease still fruity smelling? When I got it years ago, it smelled like candy.


It smells like straight up grease. Not even a hint of nothing else, just grease


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@rileypak @NaturallyATLPCH
It smelled like Apple.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Imma try-ta catch this Sarenzo Sale at Noon tomorrow.  I think i want a couple jars of Heavy Creme in Coconut Bliss.

I also want some Frostings - but I will catch them on the next Sale.  

My Bask & Bloom should be here and I got a 19oz Juicy Peach Argan Butter (J.o.s.ie M.aran) and x2 16oz P.hilo.sophy L.emon Sor.bet Bod.y Crem.es.

I probably have enough bo.dy stuff to last me until Fall.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

IDareT'sHair said:


> @NaturallyATLPCH
> Sophia's was also in a 4oz jar and now it is in an 8oz jar (which is nice)



Yes ma'am, it sure was! I had multiple 4 ounce jars lol...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> *I had multiple 4 ounce jars lol...*


@NaturallyATLPCH 
Me Too!


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak @NaturallyATLPCH
> It smelled like Apple.


I feel cheated!
I wish it smelled sweet or something


----------



## Saludable84

rileypak said:


> I feel cheated!
> I wish it smelled sweet or something


Mine smells like fruit.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Saludable84 said:


> *Mine smells like fruit*.


@Saludable84 
I haven't opened mine yet to get a whiff. @rileypak


----------



## flyygirlll2

@Saludable84 Thanks, I will try that next time and see how my hair responds.


----------



## Aggie

Evening Ladies. I have been a little busy these last few days and haven't been posting as much. I will check in as often as I can though. Have a restful night.


----------



## BrownBetty

Hola ladies!

I finished:  redken clarifying cream poo, talaid wajiid detangler, APB blue agave spritz. 

I need to repurchase the poo, I have a back up of the spritz.  The detangler is a maybe.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Happy Weekend Haul-Sistas!

Grabbed x3 B.ody Frost.ings during Sarenzo's Sale.

Used up: Liquid Gold's Hair Smoothie in Pineapple.  

I have: x1 Banana & x1 Strawberry b/up.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@NaturallyATLPCH
Waz Up?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Saludable84 @KinksAndInk 

Will be steaming with Kindred Butters Joe's Joe this Weekend.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Decided to use:
J.Monique's Triple Seaweed on dry hair overnight tomorrow as a Pre-Treat


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> Decided to use:
> J.Monique's Triple Seaweed on dry hair overnight tomorrow as a Pre-Treat


@IDareT'sHair 

I gave all my J. Monique Shampoo, Leave-ins and Conditioners away but I kept my Body Butters and Dead Sea Hair Mud. Not giving these away since I love them so much. They are the only products I'll keep buying from her I think. 

Sorry but when most of my hand made products are gone, I'm adhering to my commercial products along with vitamins since they keep my hair right .


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

IDareT'sHair said:


> @NaturallyATLPCH
> Waz Up?


Hey hunty! @IDareT'sHair
Nothing much here, just hanging around the house.
I will say I have come to the conclusion that I'm tired of box braids. I prefer my Marley twists or bun. When I take these out mid July for my friend's wedding, I'm going to get a nice updo and then bun or get Marleys.

I'd say wearing braids on and off for over 20 years led to this decision.

I do want to experiment with cornrowless crochets though.

CCs extended the Father's Day sale until the 18th of this month. I might still pass until I use up some soap.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Aggie 
Love J.Monique's Cowash and I love the Dead Sea & the Butters although Sarenzo has them beat hands down on Fragrance on the Butters.

I still have: Broccoli & Hibiscus, Coffee, Charcoal, Seaweed and the Wheatgrass DC'er. Will probably use these as Pre-Poo's on dry hair.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@NaturallyATLPCH
I bet you look nice with them.  Mid-July sounds good, if you can stand it.

My Bask & Bloom Am.az.on Butter in "Fruity"should be here tomorrow.

I see they extended their Sale.


----------



## Saludable84

DS school keeps reminding me that Father's Day is this weekend. 

I'm still finding time to do my hair


----------



## Saludable84

IDareT'sHair said:


> @NaturallyATLPCH
> I bet you look nice with them.  Mid-July sounds good, if you can stand it.
> 
> My Bask & Bloom Am.az.on Butter in "Fruity"should be here tomorrow.
> 
> I see they extended their Sale.



I check out Sarenzo but have not passed go yet.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Saludable84 said:


> *DS school keeps reminding me that Father's Day is this weekend.*


@Saludable84 
Awwww 

How Cute!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Saludable84 said:


> *I check out Sarenzo but have not passed go yet.*


@Saludable84 
It's 25% now right?  

I tried to get in while it was Thurrrty.  Iactually wanted The Heavy Avocado Creme in Coconut Bliss - but saw they didn't offer it.  I saw it on there once.  That Coconut Bliss smells a/mazing!

I already have Juicy and VaVa Vanilla.  That Heavy Avocado Creme is good.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I _finally_ got a ship-ship from BN after I convo'ed them again today. 

We'll see if it moves.

I'm really mad at myself for loving that durn Peppermint Detox Cleansing Cowash.


----------



## Saludable84

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Saludable84
> It's 25% now right?
> 
> I tried to get in while it was Thurrrty.  Iactually wanted The Heavy Avocado Creme in Coconut Bliss - but saw they didn't offer it.  I saw it on there once.  That Coconut Bliss smells a/mazing!
> 
> I already have Juicy and VaVa Vanilla.  That Heavy Avocado Creme is good.


Yup. 25%. I'm really only interested in the body frostings. I hope they are good.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Saludable84
They are very nice. 

Smell good too.  

A little greasy first going on, but that dissipates quickly.


----------



## KinksAndInk

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Saludable84 @KinksAndInk
> 
> Will be steaming with Kindred Butters Joe's Joe this Weekend.


Can't wait to hear your review.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

KinksAndInk said:


> *Can't wait to hear your review*.


@KinksAndInk 
I'm excited!...


----------



## Saludable84

I'm about to be drowning in body butters. I'm trying to stop myself though @IDareT'sHair


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Saludable84 said:


> I'm about to be drowning in body butters. I'm trying to stop myself though


@Saludable84 
Girl.....

It's So Addictive and I am seeing such great benefits on my skin.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Mornin' Ladies


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

Hi everybody!
Finally cleansed my braids. Heading to a bridal shower later. Always a Bride's maid, never a bride lol...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Baggying with a little AV Moringa & Ginseng Detangling Spritz.  @bajandoc86


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Oh Yeah, my Bask & Bloom Butta' is "Out For Delivery"


----------



## flyygirlll2

Hey ladies! 

I ended up using Kindred Butters Avocado Moss DC the other day before straightening my hair.  So far . I did an oil rinse before applying it. I used it with heat for 30 minutes and upon rinsing, my hair felt soft and I was able to detangle with it. 

That's saying a lot because my hair is pretty finicky.  Only issue is 8 oz is not enough for my hair at this point, I would need a bigger size. I also received a sample of the Mango Pumpkin DC and I still have to try the Joe's Joe.
@AgeinATL I'm tagging you since I remember you wanted to know when I tried it.


----------



## AgeinATL

flyygirlll2 said:


> Hey ladies!
> 
> I ended up using Kindred Butters Avocado Moss DC the other day before straightening my hair.  So far . I did an oil rinse before applying it. I used it with heat for 30 minutes and upon rinsing, my hair felt soft and I was able to detangle with it.
> 
> That's saying a lot because my hair is pretty finicky.  Only issue is 8 oz is not enough for my hair at this point, I would need a bigger size. I also received a sample of the Mango Pumpkin DC and I still have to try the Joe's Joe.
> @AgeinATL I'm tagging you since I remember you wanted to know when I tried it.



Thanks girl!!! I will add that one to my list to pick up next.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@flyygirlll2
I'm trying Joe's Joe tomorrow!

ETA:
Your Hair looks amazing in your Avi


----------



## flyygirlll2

IDareT'sHair said:


> @flyygirlll2
> I'm trying Joe's Joe tomorrow!
> 
> ETA:
> Your Hair looks amazing in your Avi



Please report back on how you like it. 

Thanks hun .  I did a bantu knot out. My hair didn't even get that straight, it's already reverting but I'm going to try to make it last for a week or two.


----------



## bajandoc86

Almost finished blowdrying my hair. 

Thinking about leaving my hair in 4 big plaits to minimise the number of parts in my hair. I have some short pieces along the usual parts I make. Really going to focus on reducing breakage at my roots = thicker ends over the long term.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@NaturallyATLPCH 
Smelled Bask & Bloom's "Fruity"  Will save this one for Fall.  

I'm half-way tempted to pick up Dessert or try Green Tea while the Sale is still on.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My Hairveda came today (x2 CoCasta Oils) b/up to the b/up to the b/ups

Still waiting on:
Bel Nouvo *rolls eyes*
Sarenzo
Cream & Coco's Tincture Box


----------



## Saludable84

IDareT'sHair said:


> My Hairveda came today (x2 CoCasta Oils) b/up to the b/up to the b/ups
> 
> Still waiting on:
> *Bel Nouvo *rolls eyes**
> Sarenzo
> Cream & Coco's Tincture Box



Guessing it's still in pre shipment status?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Saludable84 said:


> *Guessing it's still in pre shipment status?*


@Saludable84


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I had to cut a knot out today

This always un-nerves me


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@flyygirlll2
Imma overnight with SprAngz


----------



## flyygirlll2

IDareT'sHair said:


> I had to cut a knot out today
> 
> This always un-nerves me



This has been my reality for a while now 
That's why I plan to start roller setting my hair to stretch it more. My laziness ain't set up for it but I have to try.


----------



## flyygirlll2

IDareT'sHair said:


> @flyygirlll2
> Imma overnight with SprAngz


I still have this in my fridge lol.


----------



## DeerDance

Good Evening .

I'm studying for my last final with Henna in my hair. I have my Black Friday list 

Used up Camille Rose Curl Love. Will be repurching during black friday


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@flyygirlll2
I transferred mine into a pointy-tipped bottle and have been using it that way. 

I also made my own bootleg version and thought it worked well

Both versions have helped me deal/cope with Knots and Tangles.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

flyygirlll2 said:


> *This has been my reality for a while now
> That's why I plan to start roller setting my hair to stretch it more. My laziness ain't set up for it but I have to try*.



@flyygirlll2 
Well Sis your Hair looks


----------



## IDareT'sHair

DeerDance said:


> *Good Evening .
> I'm studying for my last final with Henna in my hair.* *I have my Black Friday list*


@DeerDance
I am sure you'll Ace that Final

*Cackles at BF list in June


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I was messing in my Stash earlier today and found a Liter of Deva Curl No-Poo.  

I think I remember buying that BF?

I also found a Jar of Bask & Bloom Bhrami DC'er, I didn't know I had.


----------



## flyygirlll2

@IDareT'sHair I need to try your method then referring to the bottle because scooping it out of the jar was just . 

Thank you. Those knots have gotten so bad I had to cut my hair.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Saludable84 @flyygirlll2 
Ya'll close to using up anythang?  

I may use up an 8oz bottle of Oyin Honey Hemp if I use it tomorrow for a Final R/O


----------



## IDareT'sHair

flyygirlll2 said:


> *I need to try your method then referring to the bottle because scooping it out of the jar was just .
> 
> Thank you. Those knots have gotten so bad I had to cut my hair.*


@flyygirlll2
Yep.  Remember I bought the Pouch, so I just transferred it into a bottle for easier application. 

It really does help with Knots & Tangles because it's so slippy, but I can't see leaving it in (because of the smell).  I either use it as a Pre-Rx or a Final R/O.

Gurl.....I HATE KNOTS!


----------



## flyygirlll2

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Saludable84 @flyygirlll2
> Ya'll close to using up anythang?
> 
> I may use up an 8oz bottle of Oyin Honey Hemp if I use it tomorrow for a Final R/O



I'm close to using up: 
SSI Green Tea Cowash ( no back up /might repurchase)
QB AOHC ( 1 backup) 
Komaza Califia Leave in ( no back up / not sure about repurchasing)
Redken Cleansing Cream ( no back up / will repurchase)


----------



## flyygirlll2

IDareT'sHair said:


> @flyygirlll2
> Yep.  Remember I bought the Pouch, so I just transferred it into a bottle for easier application.
> 
> It really does help with Knots & Tangles because it's so slippy, but I can't see leaving it in (because of the smell).  I either use it as a Pre-Rx or a Final R/O.
> 
> *Gurl.....I HATE KNOTS!*



I know. It's terrible. I'm jelly of those who don't really get them.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@flyygirlll2
My "bootleg" version was like the Moisture Drenched Pre-Poo Thread but I added a squirt of ACV.  It worked great.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

flyygirlll2 said:


> I'm close to using up:
> *SSI Green Tea Cowash ( no back up /might repurchase)*
> QB AOHC ( 1 backup)
> Komaza Califia Leave in ( no back up / not sure about repurchasing)
> Redken Cleansing Cream ( no back up / will repurchase)


@flyygirlll2 
How was this?  I think I may have one I got on a Swap? (not sure)  

I also got a White Pumpkin one or something like that.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@flyygirlll2
I've been using KG too, to try to assist.  Also CTDG (and my horse-stuff)  

All of these play a part in my Detangling Regi.  

Not all in the same "Session" but I have all hands on deck to help me get through it w/o being thoroughly super frustrated....


----------



## flyygirlll2

IDareT'sHair said:


> @flyygirlll2
> How was this?  I think I may have one I got on a Swap? (not sure)
> 
> I also got a White Pumpkin one or something like that.



I really like it. I think it only comes an 8 oz though. I also have the Blueberry one which is nice but I prefer the Green Tea because I think it's a little more moisturizing for my hair. I bought the 16 oz of the SSI Avocado Condtioner during the last sale and I love it  it's slippy and made detangling this disrespectful hair easier.


----------



## flyygirlll2

@IDareT'sHair I haven't been reaching for KG as of late. I do use CTDG sometimes.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

flyygirlll2 said:


> *I really like it. I think it only comes an 8 oz though. I also have the Blueberry one which is nice but I prefer the Green Tea because I think it's a little more moisturizing for my hair. I bought the 16 oz of the SSI Avocado Condtioner during the last sake and I love it  it's slippy and made detangling this disrespectful hair easier.*


@flyygirlll2
I know the Blueberry gets much love on the board, but it was just kinda meh to me.

Can't wait to try the Green Tea and the White Pumpkin. 

Oh Gurl....Yasssssss agreed!  That Avocado Conditioner is the bizness.  I have x2 16oz's in my Stash.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

flyygirlll2 said:


> *I haven't been reaching for KG as of late. I do use CTDG sometimes.*


@flyygirlll2
What are you using to detangle with?  

I bought some KCKT and it really didn't do any more than anything else.

I don't even know what I did with it.  Lemme find it, I might use it tomorrow.


----------



## flyygirlll2

@IDareT'sHair I want to try the White Pumpkin. It's funny because I remember trying the Avocado Conditioner while relaxed and it was just ok but my natural hair absolutely loves it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

flyygirlll2 said:


> *It's funny because I remember trying the Avocado Conditioner while relaxed and it was just ok but my natural hair absolutely loves it.*


@flyygirlll2
OooooWeeee...I Loved it as Relaxed.

ETA:  I have the Papaya and the Sugar Peach in the stash too.  

I recently bought the Papaya Mask, but haven't bought too many of the newer SSI offerings.


----------



## flyygirlll2

@IDareT'sHair I've been using 22nd Century Woman (Ytuber) DC to detangle with. I prefer it to detangle/pre-poo overnight with it on days that I can't be bothered. I've been using her shampoo bar too which I like. I typically don't like shampoo bars but this one doesn't strip my hair.      

KCKT has been collecting dust. I've tried this as a leave in and detangler and it's been meh thus far to say the least. I know others rave about it but it hasn't been the best for my hair.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

flyygirlll2 said:


> *I've been using 22nd Century Woman (Ytuber) DC to detangle with. I prefer it to detangle/pre-poo overnight with it on days that I can't be bothered. I've been using her shampoo bar too which I like. I typically don't like shampoo bars but this one doesn't strip my hair.     KCKT has been collecting dust. I've tried this as a leave in and detangler and it's been meh thus far to say the least. I know others rave about it but it hasn't been the best for my hair.*



@flyygirlll2
Never heard of 20th Century Woman?  Glad it's working for you

I feel/felt the exact same way with KCKT.  #disappointed  

My Hair just laughed.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@flyygirlll2
I think my whole Regi for tomorrow is about to change.  Starting with tonight. 

I said I was gone overnight Pre-Poo w/J.Monique's Triple Seaweed, but changed to SprAngz.

I might use the Triple Seaweed under dryer and them steam with Joe's Joe.


----------



## flyygirlll2

@IDareT'sHair I think there was a  thread about her hair on here. She has gorgeous TBL hair.

Yeah, it was pretty meh status for me. I'm trying to figure out what I can do with it. I most likely will end up giving it to one of my friends.


----------



## Saludable84

@IDareT'sHair 
Trying to use up QB CTDG and AOHC tonight. X3 back up of CTDG and x1 of the AOHC. They just keep sitting there. 

I went through my stash and didn't realize I have 4 MHC Sophia and I found APB Conditioners I forgot I had. I had to move stuff to the front. I'm gonna go back in the stash again once more this weekend.


----------



## flyygirlll2

IDareT'sHair said:


> @flyygirlll2
> I think my whole Regi for tomorrow is about to change.  Starting with tonight.
> 
> I said I was gone overnight Pre-Poo w/J.Monique's Triple Seaweed, but changed to SprAngz.
> 
> I might use the Triple Seaweed under dryer and them steam with Joe's Joe.



Sounds good to me


----------



## IDareT'sHair

flyygirlll2 said:


> *Yeah, it was pretty meh status for me. I'm trying to figure out what I can do with it. I most likely will end up giving it to one of my friends.*


@flyygirlll2
A lot of folks like it diluted with water in a Spray bottle.  Imma use it tomorrow.  

Will use it up, but probably won't repurchase it.


----------



## Saludable84

@flyygirlll2 yoy stay complaining about your hair but you always slaying. I don't believe you, you need more people. 

Also, @IDareT'sHair i had to dust tonight because my tangles from the WNG were running rampant. I needed a dust but the hair that touched my shoulders was a mess. When I used the pomade and gel, I had no tangles the proceeding wash day. When I didn't use it, well, I was upset today. It wasn't terrible, but still warranted a dust. 

I don't think anything would have helped.


----------



## Saludable84

@IDareT'sHair @flyygirlll2 kckt was meh as well. Loved it at first but then it left a dulling build up.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Saludable84 said:


> *Trying to use up QB CTDG and AOHC tonight. X3 back up of CTDG and x1 of the AOHC. They just keep sitting there.
> I went through my stash and didn't realize I have 4 MHC Sophia and I found APB Conditioners I forgot I had. I had to move stuff to the front. I'm gonna go back in the stash again once more this weekend.*


@Saludable84
This whole post is N-I-C-E!

Drooling at those x4 Sophia's.  I have x2.

I might "go back in" again tomorrow too.  To see what I can see. 

Do a visual inventory.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Saludable84 said:


> *Loved it at first but then it left a dulling build up.*


@Saludable84 
I better watch out for this.

Thanks for the tip.


----------



## flyygirlll2

@Saludable84 Thanks hun  but honestly,  I struggle with ssks and tangles too frequently. My friend told me the other day that she thought since I take care of my so much, she didn't think I had these issues.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

flyygirlll2 said:


> *My friend told the other day that she thought since I take care of my so much, she didn't think I had these issues.*


@flyygirlll2
Some one at work said this to me too.


----------



## flyygirlll2

IDareT'sHair said:


> @flyygirlll2
> Some one at work said this to me too.



Chile, they don't know the half of it


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@flyygirlll2 
Just think if we didn't take care of it??????


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@flyygirlll2 
Yep.  We still have challenges so I suspect that's "normal"

We just got to work through them and KIM


----------



## flyygirlll2

@IDareT'sHair Exactly . Would be walking around looking like who did it and why


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@flyygirlll2 
The matting, the tangles, the knotting, the locing, the drynesss, the frizz....

Clawd...I'm having Nightmares just thinking about it.


----------



## flyygirlll2

@IDareT'sHair  I shouldn't complain too much because it could be worse. It's a learning curve.


----------



## Saludable84

IDareT'sHair said:


> @flyygirlll2
> The matting, the tangles, the knotting, the locing, the drynesss, the frizz....
> 
> Clawd...I'm having Nightmares just thinking about it.



@flyygirlll2 my hair still locks up like no ones business. It's tolerable because I can untangle but it's still annoying. It's like, I don't really deal with ssk but I get the locks and those cause tangles that I have to get out strand by strand. By hand. If it's not one thing, it's another.


----------



## flyygirlll2

@Saludable84 Girl, I get those too smh. Feels like my hair is about dread. That's why I said I'm going to try roller setting. I don't have much issues when my hair is straight, it's a breeze and welcomed relief. 

I don't necessarily want to be a straight haired natural though. The entire process just confirmed what I already knew: I don't have the energy/patience  for this on a regular basis.


----------



## rileypak




----------



## Aggie

Good Morning Ladies. 

I have to do something with my hair today. I haven't treated my hair in weeks. I have been taking care of my garden more than my hair lately. 

I did moisturize it and used my growth oil on my scalp last night though. I am feeling a little lazy today so I'll rest a while and see how I feel in another hour or so.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Hey Ladies!

Getting ready to start on this Head in a few.


----------



## Aggie

Okay I decided I'm not going to church today so I'll use the time to texlax my hair this morning since it's long overdue.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Aggie 
Okay, well, I've have some hair company this a.m.

What are you using to Texlax?  And what is your Regimen for today?

I guess I should get up and get started.  Maybe I'll have some Coffee first tho'

I'll use J.Monique's Triple Seaweed under the dryer today too.  I'll let you know what I think.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Okay, so I used Inashi's Cleansing Conditioner, which has a mild Tropical scent and low lather.  

It was 'decent' and cleansed well. Not sure I'd repurchase but it wasn't terrible.


----------



## Saludable84

Morning!

Found a slap in here and wore it to bed. This will probably be a permanent thing.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Under the Dryer w/J.Monique's Triple Seaweed.

Okay, here's the thing:  I'm treating these all as a Treatment.  Meaning, I will use it under the dryer and Steam with something else, I won't use it as a Stand alone.  These will always be in conjunction with something else.

I may try the Coffee one alone to compare with Joe's Joe *strictly for research*

But I see these are meant to be "treatments"  by their general lack of slip, vitamin rich nutrients & ingredients etc...

So I have:
Triple Seaweed
Wheat Grass
Hibiscus & Broccoli
Aloe
Coffee
Charcoal *will use as a Detox and/or Cleanser

At 40%-50% off, all of these will be a repurchase to use as a Treatment.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Saludable84 said:


> Morning!
> 
> *Found a slap in here and wore it to bed. This will probably be a permanent thing.*


@Saludable84
Good Idea


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

Morning ladies!
I think I'm over my braids. I'm going to wear them one more week then back to Marleys.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@NaturallyATLPCH 
How was the Wedding and how did your hair hold-up?


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> Okay, well, I've have some hair company this a.m.
> 
> What are you using to Texlax?  And what is your Regimen for today?
> 
> I guess I should get up and get started.  Maybe I'll have some Coffee first tho'
> 
> I'll use J.Monique's Triple Seaweed under the dryer today too.  I'll let you know what I think.


Hi @IDareT'sHair 

Yes you have company this morning.

I am using Affirm Fiberguard Mild Lye Relaxer System - I love this system. I have the bucket sized relaxer and have about 3-4 more relaxers I can get out of what's left. I think I will stop stretching so long though. My current stretch is 18-20 weeks and I will be reducing that to 12-14 weeks.

I based my scalp with Blue Magic Grease with Castor Oil and slathered some Chi Silk Infusion Serum on the length to protect it. I am currently moisture DCing with Keracare Humecto.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

IDareT'sHair said:


> @NaturallyATLPCH
> How was the Wedding and how did your hair hold-up?


Hey @IDareT'sHair , it was a bridal shower. The wedding is next month. The bridal shower was a lot of fun.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@NaturallyATLPCH 
How'd your hair hold up?  You are a Bridesmaid right?


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

IDareT'sHair said:


> @NaturallyATLPCH
> How'd your hair hold up?  You are a Bridesmaid right?


Yes I am. My hair is still in braids.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@NaturallyATLPCH
Do you like the Dress?


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

IDareT'sHair said:


> @NaturallyATLPCH
> Do you like the Dress?


Yes I love the dress. It's tangerine. Her colors are tangerine and cream.
I've decided that I'm going to do a very elegant bun and add some jewel accents.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

So, I am under the Steamer with Kindred Butters "Joe's Joe" Coffee DC'er and I love it!

I love the consistency and the general "feel of it"  And I am able to finger detangle with it while I am Steaming.

Wish it smelled like Coffee

I just ordered another 2'Fer.

@flyygirlll2 @AgeinATL @KinksAndInk


----------



## IDareT'sHair

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> *Yes I love the dress. It's tangerine. Her colors are tangerine and cream.
> I've decided that I'm going to do a very elegant bun and add some jewel accents.*


@NaturallyATLPCH 
Sounds Lovely


----------



## KinksAndInk

@IDareT'sHair it's good stuff. Happy you like it. Mine kinda smells like chocolate with a hint of coffee and something else I can't put my finger on. I can't wait until my next full wash day. Will definitely be pulling this out.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

Sis has just confirmed that we will be installing Marleys this coming Sunday.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@KinksAndInk
You're right.  I smell a hint of Cocoa.  Works great!  

Can't wait to try the Green Tea & Babbasu and the Mango & Pumpkin.


----------



## flyygirlll2

@IDareT'sHair I'm looking forward to using the DC now after your review.


----------



## AgeinATL

IDareT'sHair said:


> So, I am under the Steamer with Kindred Butters "Joe's Joe" Coffee DC'er and I love it!
> 
> *I love the consistency and the general "feel of it"*  And I am able to finger detangle with it while I am Steaming.



This! I know exactly what you mean. It even feels good on my hands after I applied it! You can feel the quality ingredients. Once I get my stash down, I'm getting more too!


----------



## Aggie

*Just finished using up:*

1 - 8oz bottle of Soultanicals Knot Proof Hair Glide
1  jar of Bekura Tonga Mousse


----------



## Aggie

Okay I am touching my hair and I have to say I hate that French Perm Stabilizer Plus - it made my hair so hard and stiff feeling. I'm trashing it now.


----------



## Beamodel

Aggie said:


> Hi @IDareT'sHair
> 
> Yes you have company this morning.
> 
> I am using Affirm Fiberguard Mild Lye Relaxer System - I love this system. I have the bucket sized relaxer and have about 3-4 more relaxers I can get out of what's left. I think I will stop stretching so long though. My current stretch is 18-20 weeks and I will be reducing that to 12-14 weeks.
> 
> I based my scalp with Blue Magic Grease with Castor Oil and slathered some Chi Silk Infusion Serum on the length to protect it. I am currently moisture DCing with Keracare Humecto.



I use this same relaxer @Aggie although it don't straighten my hair. It only loosened my curl pattern a tiny bit. I love it though.


----------



## Beamodel

Used up DB Pumkinseed conditioner. No back ups. Will repurchase once I continue to use up more of my DC's that are already in my stash.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Aggie @Beamodel

Yup.  That's what I was using when I was Relaxed.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

Taking down my braids. I'm going to do a little at a time.


----------



## Aggie

Beamodel said:


> I use this same relaxer @Aggie although it don't straighten my hair. It only loosened my curl pattern a tiny bit. I love it though.


Yeah I think this relaxer is a very mild and friendly relaxer to my hair. I like it a lot.


----------



## bajandoc86

Hey ladies,

Just asking if you ladies can say a prayer for my family, especially my Mom. Will give some more details when I can.

Thanks much.


----------



## flyygirlll2

@bajandoc86 Done. Sending positive thoughts for you and your family.


----------



## rileypak

@bajandoc86


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@bajandoc86 
...

Praying for You & Yours Sis.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

Praying @bajandoc86 , all will be well soon!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My Bel Nouvo arrived today!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Waiting On:
Sarenzo
Kindred Butters


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

Convoed Jakeala about my order placed on May 20. She responded and said that custom soap loaf orders ship in 3-4 weeks and that it should be shipped this week. Ion remember reading that memo when I placed my order but whatever.


----------



## Saludable84

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> Convoed Jakeala about my order placed on May 20. She responded and said that custom soap loaf orders ship in 3-4 weeks and that it should be shipped this week. Ion remember reading that memo when I placed my order but whatever.



The first time I ordered with her I got my stuff quick. The second time was a bit slower but I was fine. The third time, she said it was the holidays and my stuff came broken. I like her but my experiences have just gotten worse and worse. 

I love the soap, but moved on because I feel like she feels like "whatever" if you get what I'm saying.


----------



## Aggie

I don't think I mentioned this but I finally picked up my Soultanicals package from the courier on Saturday past. They really took long to deliver that package. I tried the KG and I like this batch. Nice slip.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Saludable84 said:


> *I like her but my experiences have just gotten worse and worse.  I feel like she feels like "whatever" *


@Saludable84 @NaturallyATLPCH
This!


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

Saludable84 said:


> The first time I ordered with her I got my stuff quick. The second time was a bit slower but I was fine. The third time, she said it was the holidays and my stuff came broken. I like her but my experiences have just gotten worse and worse.
> 
> I love the soap, but moved on because I feel like she feels like "whatever" if you get what I'm saying.


Exactly. Same here. The more I ordered from her the slower she got.
Sarenzo's Activated Charcoal soap will be my go to from now on. I ordered her Tea Tree Soap loaf with activated charcoal but won't be ordering from her again more than likely.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Morning  You _Junkies _of All Things Products


----------



## IDareT'sHair

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> *Exactly. Same here. The more I ordered from her the slower she got.*


@NaturallyATLPCH


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Used:
Siamese Twists Coconut & Pumpkin Hairdress.  Velvety Smooth Creme.  

I *heart* Siamese Twists.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

Used mineral oil and petroleum laden products to do my bun after braids. Absolutely no breakage and detangling was a breeze.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

IDareT'sHair said:


> Used:
> Siamese Twists Coconut & Pumpkin Hairdress.  Velvety Smooth Creme.
> 
> I *heart* Siamese Twists.


I think I saw one of these left on her site.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> Convoed Jakeala about my order placed on May 20. She responded and said that custom soap loaf orders ship in 3-4 weeks and that it should be shipped this week. Ion remember reading that memo when I placed my order but whatever.


I went back to her site and reread the details under the soap loaf description. It doesn't say anything about custom orders taking 3-4 weeks.
Once I get my stuff, I'll cancel her off the list.
It wouldn't be so bad if it were stated before my order which would've been fine. Don't insult my intelligence by telling me that's the reason my order is late if it's not specified. Just apologize for the delay and ship my ish.


----------



## flyygirlll2

@KinksAndInk


----------



## flyygirlll2

Welp.... that didn't last long .  After I stepped outside today, my hair pretty much reverted back altogether .


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My Sarenzo Shipped


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Baggying for a few hours with CD's Healthy Hair Butter @bajandoc86

btw: How is everything?


----------



## KinksAndInk

flyygirlll2 said:


> @KinksAndInk


Thank you!!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Bel Nouvo's bottles & labels look really cheap with this order.

I hope product performance is where it needs to be.


----------



## bajandoc86

Thanks for your thoughts and prayers ladies. 

@IDareT'sHair We are in a bit of limbo at the moment waiting on Mom's test results (she had cancer a few years ago and was cleared after doing surgery/chemo/radiotherapy). My Dad is supposed to email me some imaging reports so I can consult with some of my colleagues here in JA. It's hard being away from home with all this going on. I just want to know exactly what we are dealing with and thus make some plans for the way forward.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@bajandoc86 
You are definitely in my thoughts/prayers.  Take Care.  Praying that everything will be fine.


----------



## rileypak

@bajandoc86


----------



## cocomochaa

bajandoc86 said:


> Thanks for your thoughts and prayers ladies.
> 
> @IDareT'sHair We are in a bit of limbo at the moment waiting on Mom's test results (she had cancer a few years ago and was cleared after doing surgery/chemo/radiotherapy). My Dad is supposed to email me some imaging reports so I can consult with some of my colleagues here in JA. It's hard being away from home with all this going on. I just want to know exactly what we are dealing with and thus make some plans for the way forward.



Just said a prayer for mama. x


----------



## Saludable84

Still praying for you @bajandoc86


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

@bajandoc86  Keeping you and your family in prayer


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

Praying for your family @bajandoc86 , all will be well.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

Well after sweating for the last three days, I couldn't wait for a full wash day this weekend, so I washed my hair and will slather in the Garner Whole Blends Olive Oil leave in, seal with grease, and slap in a bun until this weekend.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Hey Ladies!

Happy Wednesday! 2 Mo' to go!

Hope things are good today.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Just rubbed in a little QB CTDG

My Sarenzo shipped so I'll be looking out for that.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

I'm losing track of days .


----------



## IDareT'sHair

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> *I'm losing track of days *.


@NaturallyATLPCH
Lawd....It must Be Nice!

Enjoy Sis!


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

IDareT'sHair said:


> @NaturallyATLPCH
> Lawd....It must Be Nice!
> 
> Enjoy Sis!


Well the only thing that helps is my gym schedule lol...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> *Well the only thing that helps is my gym schedule lol...*


@NaturallyATLPCH 
Girl, you deserve it.

But you know I'm Jelly.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@NaturallyATLPCH

Girl...you gotta tell me all about this Grease, Sulfates and Retention.


----------



## Shay72

I've gotta catch up but wanted to say APB's Blueberry Cheesecake DC is an instant hit. I almost forgot I needed to DC this morning. You know trying to go back to my old routine. So I only had time for 10 minutes with a plastic cap followed by an additional 10 minutes with hemp oil on top with a plastic cap.  it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Shay72
I may retry this one.  It stay getting great reviews.  

I know I purchased it when she 1st launched and never repurchased.

I will repurchase and retry at some point.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Shay72 

Any Journal purchases lately?


----------



## Shay72

flyygirlll2 said:


> I really like it. I think it only comes an 8 oz though. I also have the Blueberry one which is nice but I prefer the Green Tea because I think it's a little more moisturizing for my hair. I bought the 16 oz of the SSI Avocado Condtioner during the last sale and I love it  it's slippy and made detangling this disrespectful hair easier.


I agree. That's why I was worried about blueberries and my hair but APB's blueberries did it just fine


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Shay72 @flyygirlll2
SSI's Blueberry Cowash did not cleanse my hair at all.  

I liked the scent, but not the performance which is strange, because I generally like most of her products.

This one, I didn't care for at all.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

IDareT'sHair said:


> @NaturallyATLPCH
> 
> Girl...you gotta tell me all about this Grease, Sulfates and Retention.


Yes ma'am!
So I've only been sealing with grease for a few days. I will know the real outcome when I bun exclusively in August when I take my Marleys down.
You all know the hair I have. I don't fool with wash n gos, etc. I don't usually deal with knots because I keep it stretched out or bunned.
The two times I have sealed my ends, nape, and edges with hair grease, when I took my buns down to redo, as I manipulated my hair, I did not have ANY breakage and my hair was very, very soft.
This is perfect for me since I bun and protect my hair so much.
Now since I use grease, I use a sulphate poo to get it out but my Giovanni with Cocobetaine works fine. I no longer co wash, it was making my scalp itch. I shampoo exclusively.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@NaturallyATLPCH
What Grease are you using?  Lemme go to the Oils Thread and see.  

So, your sulfates is in your 'Poo?  What about Cones?  Have you reincorporated those?


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

IDareT'sHair said:


> @NaturallyATLPCH
> What Grease are you using?  Lemme go to the Oils Thread and see.
> 
> So, your sulfates is in your 'Poo?  What about Cones?  Have you reincorporated those?


Yes, sulfates are in my poo. I've been using Profectiv Mega Growth grease, and I've also experimented with African Royale Super GRO grease.
I'm finding grease makes my hair more pliable than natural pomades because a lot of natural pomades are wax filled and hard to spread.
I did my research and petroleum is actually natural also, as it is extracted from earth lo lol...it's not synthetic like people think.

I've used cones in my rinse outs when I use them.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

The no mineral oil/no petroleum all natural route hasn't made my hair miraculous over the past six years. I'm finally figuring out to leave these dang blogs alone and do what I want lol...


----------



## Shay72

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Shay72
> 
> Any Journal purchases lately?


Nope. Sticking to my no buy. I'm thinking of breaking for the holiday and doing another no buy for everything for July. Even during the break I'm setting a strict budget. I need some deep conditioners.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> Yes, sulfates are in my poo. I've been using Profectiv Mega Growth grease, and I've also experimented with *African Royale *Super GRO grease.
> I'm finding grease makes my hair more pliable than natural pomades because a lot of natural pomades are wax filled and hard to spread.
> I did my research and petroleum is actually natural also, as it is extracted from earth lo lol...it's not synthetic like people think.  I've used cones in my rinse outs when I use them.


@NaturallyATLPCH 
I got the African Royale Hot 6 Oil recently on a Swap.  

I will use it this Fall/Winter for a HOT under my Heat Cap


----------



## Shay72

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> The no mineral oil/no petroleum all natural route hasn't made my hair miraculous over the past six years. I'm finally figuring out to leave these dang blogs alone and do what I want lol...


Exactly. You've gotta figure out what works for you!


----------



## Shay72

@bajandoc86 
Added to the prayer list


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72 said:


> *Nope. Sticking to my no buy. I'm thinking of breaking for the holiday and doing another no buy for everything for July. Even during the break I'm setting a strict budget. I need some deep conditioners.*


@Shay72 

Good Job!

What DC'ers are you thinking about getting?


----------



## Shay72

Let me go look at Kindred Butters


----------



## IDareT'sHair

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> *The no mineral oil/no petroleum all natural route hasn't made my hair miraculous over the past six years. I'm finally figuring out to leave these dang blogs alone and do what I want lol...*



@NaturallyATLPCH 
Right. Right.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

IDareT'sHair said:


> @NaturallyATLPCH
> I got the African Royale Hot 6 Oil recently on a Swap.
> 
> I will use it this Fall/Winter for a HOT under my Heat Cap


Yes! I have this also.
It's cheap, it works, and it's black owned. African Royale that is. I used it in high school, then stopped.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72 said:


> *Let me go look at Kindred Butters*


@Shay72
Very Nice!

It worked really nice on my Hair.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> *Yes! I have this also.
> It's cheap, it works, and it's black owned.*


@NaturallyATLPCH 
Looking forward to using this has a HOT during the Fall/Winter Season.


----------



## Saludable84

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> The no mineral oil/no petroleum all natural route hasn't made my hair miraculous over the past six years. I'm finally figuring out to leave these dang blogs alone and do what I want lol...



I feel the same way. 

The only thing that is hit or miss for me are silicones. With the exception of one or two water soluble ones, i can use them "maybe" in a leave in but I can't use them in deep conditioners. As a heat protectant, they are the best thing for my hair. 

I've always been an advocate for sulphates (mainly because non-poo can be harsher than poo). Very few non-poos have worked for me and by few, I mean two. Of 5 shampoos I've used consistently over the last 7 years, my number 1, 2 and 3 have SLS in them. My Camille Rose is number 4, and no sls, so that says enough. 

November I will be natural for 4 years and will hopefully reach WL. I'm like that last person in every group I'm in to go natural and have watched their hair stay in the same place while mine has gotten to where it is doing things that are "taboo". People have told me sulfates are taboo btw lol. 

I'm dying for a jar of blue magic


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

@Saludable84 since grease is so cheap I hope I don't go overboard like my usual discoveries, especially with all the brands of Blue Magic .


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Saludable84 said:


> *I'm dying for a jar of blue magic*


@Saludable84
*Cackles*


----------



## IDareT'sHair

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> since grease is so cheap I hope I don't go overboard like my usual discoveries, *especially with all the brands of Blue Magic* .


@NaturallyATLPCH


----------



## Aggie

Hello ladies. I am so tired right now. had a long work day and really need some sleep so I will retire early for bed and will chat with you hopefully tomorrow. Night night!


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

IDareT'sHair said:


> @NaturallyATLPCH


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@NaturallyATLPCH 
Lawd...I scurrrd to see how many different jars of Blue Magic they have out there!!


----------



## Saludable84

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> @Saludable84 since grease is so cheap I hope I don't go overboard like my usual discoveries, especially with all the brands of Blue Magic .





IDareT'sHair said:


> @NaturallyATLPCH
> Lawd...I scurrrd to see how many different jars of Blue Magic they have out there!!



I actually loved the green one but I knew people who swore on press and curls and life with the blue one.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Saludable84 @NaturallyATLPCH

For now Imma roll with my handmade grease pomades:
Alikay Naturals Botanicals
Darcy's Eucalyptus & Mint
Komaza Scalp
Hairveda's Almond Glaze
Claudie's Grandma Louise
Purabody's Mango & Tea
Mission:Condition's HempAde
MyHoney Child's Sophia's Old Fashion
Carol's Dauughter Mimosa Hair Honey
Karen's Body Beautiful Pomade
Nature's Blessings

So right now I have no room for no Blue Magic! 

But I must admit, I do Lurves Mah Grease.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Will be using Joe's Joe again today over a Coffee Rinse


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @NaturallyATLPCH
> Lawd...I scurrrd to see how many different jars of Blue Magic they have out there!!


I still use the one with castor oil in it. Love that one a lot.


----------



## KinksAndInk

IDareT'sHair said:


> Will be using Joe's Joe again today over a Coffee Rinse


Was thinking about using that today too.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@KinksAndInk 
Great Minds think alike!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My Sarenzo came today.

Used up:
x1 M:C Caramel - x1 b/up.  And I have an E'tae Caramel Tx as a b/up.
x1 8oz Oyin Honey Hemp x1-x2 b/ups?
x1 8oz CD HHB couple b/ups


----------



## Aggie

My body lotions and body creams are here from bath and body shop. I will be picking them up from the courier tomorrow hopefully.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Morning PJ's

That 40% from The Mane Choice has me curious.  

This is a line I  never have/had no real desire to try, but that's a great Sale.  

I'll think about it at work and come home and do a mock Cart.

Only interested in the Egyptian Line.


----------



## Beamodel

I think I'm done with buying slap caps. Since she has a sale, USPS shipping went from $3 to $10.50 for one cap. She lowers the sale price and makes up for it in shipping. That's super shady. I'm glad I have most of the colors already because I won't be buying from her again. 

Last time I had sent them a question inquiring about the fluctuating shipping prices, specifically during sale times and of course I NEVER received a response.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

So I ended up grabbing x2 items from TMC:
Butter
Carrot & Green Tea Mask

40% is a Great Sale.  Too bad I don't know enough about this Brand.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My Kindred Butters Shipped:
x2 Jars of Joe's Joe.


----------



## Saludable84

IDareT'sHair said:


> So I ended up grabbing x2 items from TMC:
> Butter
> Carrot & Green Tea Mask
> 
> 40% is a Great Sale.  Too bad I don't know enough about this Brand.



I want to try her gel, seems to get good reviews, but I have her 3-in-1 and it's ok. I'll try it again sans WNG


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Saludable84 said:


> *I want to try her gel, seems to get good reviews, but I have her 3-in-1 and it's ok. I'll try it again sans WNG*


@Saludable84

I just hope nothing is perfume-y.  

That's one of the biggest complaints I see/hear about her stuff is the scents.  

Lawd I hope what I bought don't stank.

I heard/read the Egyptian and the Moringa line smell pretty decent.

Yes, that Black Orchid Gel gets great reviews.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Saludable84 
I also heard/saw that TMC Bo.dy Products were decent as well.


----------



## Aggie

Afternoon Ladies. I have a tiny break and checking in on y'alls posts. I see the sales but I am actually not even interested in any of them at the moment. Nothing is jumping out at me just yet.


----------



## Saludable84

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Saludable84
> I also heard/saw that TMC Bo.dy Products were decent as well.


I like the ingredients in her Egyptian line but was upset I can't get it OTG to at least try it.


----------



## Aggie

Saludable84 said:


> I like the ingredients in her Egyptian line but was upset I can't get it OTG to at least try it.


I thought Sally's carry them now, yes?


----------



## Saludable84

Aggie said:


> I thought Sally's carry them now, yes?


Idk about the Egyptian line but the main line is in stores. 

I'm also nowhere near a Sally's.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

Beamodel said:


> I think I'm done with buying slap caps. Since she has a sale, USPS shipping went from $3 to $10.50 for one cap. She lowers the sale price and makes up for it in shipping. That's super shady. I'm glad I have most of the colors already because I won't be buying from her again.
> 
> Last time I had sent them a question inquiring about the fluctuating shipping prices, specifically during sale times and of course I NEVER received a response.



SUPER Shady. I had heard about this. No more SLAPS for me either.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

Ship ship from Jakeala .


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Saludable84 @NaturallyATLPCH
> 
> For now Imma roll with my handmade grease pomades:
> Alikay Naturals Botanicals
> Darcy's Eucalyptus & Mint
> Komaza Scalp
> Hairveda's Almond Glaze
> Claudie's Grandma Louise
> Purabody's Mango & Tea
> Mission:Condition's HempAde
> MyHoney Child's Sophia's Old Fashion
> Carol's Dauughter Mimosa Hair Honey
> Karen's Body Beautiful Pomade
> Nature's Blessings
> 
> So right now I have no room for no Blue Magic!
> 
> But I must admit, I do Lurves Mah Grease.


Nah, you bet not get any more grease .
Right now, I just have my Super GRO, Profectiv Mega Growth, and Softee Herbal Grow.
I also have Oyin's Sugar Berries Pomade but it's not to my liking as far as a spreadable pomade compared to my petroleum. The APB icing is also in my stash, it's nice as I've raved before.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Don't Dog me Ya'll but I might get some HQS....


----------



## IDareT'sHair

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> *SUPER Shady. I had heard about this. No more SLAPS for me either.*


@NaturallyATLPCH @Beamodel
I have x2 = x1 Black x1 Charcoal.  (Don't need any additional ones) Admittedly, they do come in handy.


----------



## Saludable84

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> Nah, you bet not get any more grease .
> Right now, I just have my Super GRO, Profectiv Mega Growth, and Softee Herbal Grow.
> I also have *Oyin's Sugar Berries Pomade but it's not to my liking as far as a spreadable pomade compared to my petroleum.* The APB icing is also in my stash, it's nice as I've raved before.


I completely agree. I have one alllll the way in the back of my closet because I can't get it to work.


----------



## Saludable84

IDareT'sHair said:


> Don't Dog me Ya'll but I might get some HQS....



Greaseless Moisture is bae


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Saludable84 
I got the Cleansing Conditioner (x2 Coconut & Lime and x1 Strawberry & Coconut)

Agreed about Greaseless Moisture


----------



## rileypak

I want some Mane Choice 

Have a cart with:
Green Apple Fruit Medley Detangling KIDS Leave-In Conditioner
Ancient Egyptian Anti-Breakage & Repair Antidote Split-End Treatment Serum
Ancient Egyptian Body Wash
Tropical Moringa Daily Restorative Spray
Pink Lemonade & Coconut Super Antioxidant & Texture Beautifier Mousse
Ancient Egyptian 24 Karat Gold Twisting Gel


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@rileypak
Gurl....  Handle yo' bizness

I jumped on that Forty.  

This will be a good way for us to try it. 

Although I was never interested in trying any of it. (really)


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@rileypak
I heard/read great things about the Bo.dy Products.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

@IDareT'sHair 
Because you  me I got the following from mane choice.

x3 Egyptian DC
x4 Egyptian oil
1 Egyptian twisting gel

I made another cart but I don't think I'll check out and my order already shipped.


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> Don't Dog me Ya'll but I might get some HQS....


Uh!    What?     I really think that is a  @IDareT'sHair


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak
> Gurl....  Handle yo' bizness
> 
> I jumped on that Forty.
> 
> This will be a good way for us to try it.
> 
> Although I was never interested in trying any of it. (really)


I'm trying to find some restraint... somewhere...


----------



## rileypak

curlyhersheygirl said:


> @IDareT'sHair
> Because you  me I got the following from mane choice.
> 
> x3 Egyptian DC
> x4 Egyptian oil
> 1 Egyptian twisting gel
> 
> I made another cart but I don't think I'll check out and my order already shipped.


Clawd not you too Curly!!!!
Y'all make it hard for your sis...not wanting to be left behind


----------



## rileypak

Welp!!!

I grabbed:
Tropical Moringa Daily Restorative Spray
Ancient Egyptian Split-End Treatment Serum
Ancient Egyptian 24 Karat Gold Twisting Gel
Pink Lemonade & Coconut Body Wash
Ancient Egyptian Body Wash


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

IDareT'sHair said:


> Don't Dog me Ya'll but I might get some HQS....


Hey, no judgment here. Maybe her business practices have improved.
If not, I will judge the complaints made.


----------



## flyygirlll2

Shiiiiiiid I got the twisting gel from TMC 
I wouldn't bother otherwise, but that 40% was calling me


----------



## IDareT'sHair

flyygirlll2 said:


> *Shiiiiiiid I got the twisting gel from TMC
> I wouldn't bother otherwise, but that 40% was calling m*e


@flyygirlll2


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@NaturallyATLPCH 
I don't want no mess.  

I paid PP so if I hafta' file a dispute, it's okay.


----------



## flyygirlll2

@IDareT'sHair  Had to hop on that  I'm sure she's not going to have a sale like that again until BF. 

Wait... did HQS get her life together now or nah


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@flyygirlll2 @Aggie
I hope I don't have any problems with this HQS order.  

I took a leap of faith on her.....


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@flyygirlll2
What have you tried before from TMC?


----------



## flyygirlll2

IDareT'sHair said:


> @flyygirlll2 @Aggie
> I hope I don't have any problems with this HQS order.
> 
> I took a leap of faith on her.....



Oh ok. I hope she comes through then, otherwise  you will have to hit her with that PP dispute


----------



## flyygirlll2

IDareT'sHair said:


> @flyygirlll2
> What have you tried before from TMC?



I've tried the vitamins and the new Lemonade Coconut Sherbet ( or whatever it's called). I only used the Sherbet once but it was ok, I'll have to use it agian to be sure. I also have some of the products for straightening but haven't used those yet.

The twisting gel had been getting good reviews so I wanted to try it for twists/braid out.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@flyygirlll2
The Pink Lemonade reviews were kinda just meh.  They said it smelled "cheap" too.  A "fakey" scent. 

I was half-way tempted to get the 3n1, but I passed.

The two things I got: Butter and the Green Tea & Carrot Mask, I've read that they were "decent"  

I was tempted to get x2 of the Butters but changed my mind.

@curlyhersheygirl
What MC DC'ers did you get?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

flyygirlll2 said:


> *Oh ok. I hope she comes through then, otherwise  you will have to hit her with that PP dispute*


There is a B1 G1 Free or Something I didn't realize until after I checked out, so that's why I'm saying I hope my order isn't messed up.


----------



## flyygirlll2

@IDareT'sHair I can see why based on the performance so far. Yeah, the scent is nothing to write home about.


----------



## flyygirlll2

IDareT'sHair said:


> There is a B1 G1 Free or Something I didn't realize until after I checked out, so that's why I'm saying I hope my order isn't messed up.



I'm crossing my fingers for you on this one. I still have one jar of GM.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

flyygirlll2 said:


> I*'m crossing my fingers for you on this one. I still have one jar of GM.*


@flyygirlll2
I didn't get any GM.  I got all Cleansing Conditioners.  And I just pulled out my last jar of GM earlier this week (beweave it or not).  

I also just looked at the White Tea and Lemon 5 Day Moisture.  But I know sometimes Lemon (Citrus) irritates my scalp.

I think I had a "sample" jar of the 5 day Moisture when she 1st launched a while back but I can't remember anything about it?  How it performed etc...


----------



## flyygirlll2

IDareT'sHair said:


> @flyygirlll2
> I didn't get any GM.  I got all Cleansing Conditioners.  And I just pulled out my last jar of GM earlier this week (beweave it or not).
> 
> I also just looked at the White Tea and Lemon 5 Day Moisture.  But I know sometimes Lemon (Citrus) irritates my scalp.
> 
> I think I had a "sample" jar of the 5 day Moisture when she 1st launched a while back but I can't remember anything about it?  How it performed etc...



I didn't care much for the 5 Day Mouisture. It was honestly just hard shea butter, and I do mean hard ( at least mine was). I trashed it because I was like ok, this ain't no type of mouisture for any given day... 5 days is reaching.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

flyygirlll2 said:


> I* didn't care much for the 5 Day Mouisture. It was honestly just hard shea butter, and I do mean hard ( at least mine was). I trashed it because I was like ok, this ain't no type of mouisture for any given day... 5 days is reaching.*


@flyygirlll2
Yup.  Now I remember.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@flyygirlll2 
Curly said she already got a ship notice from TMC?  Did you?  

I don't have one?  Hmphf.


----------



## flyygirlll2

IDareT'sHair said:


> @flyygirlll2
> Curly said she already got a ship notice from TMC?  Did you?
> 
> I don't have one?  Hmphf.



Nope, nothing here. My purchase was not too long ago so idk if that makes a difference.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@flyygirlll2
Yeah, mine was this evening too.  

I forgot @curlyhersheygirl purchased hers this a.m., I think?


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

@IDareT'sHair Yes I got that this morning and got shipping notice about 5pm


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @flyygirlll2
> The Pink Lemonade reviews were kinda just meh.  They said it smelled "cheap" too.  A "fakey" scent.
> 
> I was half-way tempted to get the 3n1, but I passed.
> 
> The two things I got: Butter and the Green Tea & Carrot Mask, I've read that they were "decent"
> 
> I was tempted to get x2 of the Butters but changed my mind.
> 
> @curlyhersheygirl
> What MC DC'ers did you get?


@IDareT'sHair 
The one from the Egyptian line


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl 
Not sure which one that was?  

Or the Green Tea and Carrot one (I thought that was from the Egyptian Line?  And the Butter?

Girl, I don't know what I bought!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl 
Oh Lordt.  I see the butter has Grapefruit & Orange. '

I just saw this.  It's at the bottom so hopefully I won't have any issues.

I saw the DC'er you were talmbout.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

@IDareT'sHair  Lol I think you got the original DC. The gold jars are the Egyptian line


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I just remembered I bought Cream & Coco's Tincture Box (Pre-Ordered) which was suppose to ship 06/19.

I haven't heard from C&C.  Lemme go convo them.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> Oh Lordt.  I see the butter has Grapefruit & Orange. '
> 
> I just saw this.  It's at the bottom so hopefully I won't have any issues.
> 
> I saw the DC'er you were talmbout.


@IDareT'sHair Oh no sis, hopefully you won't have any issue with it


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *Oh no sis, hopefully you won't have any issue with it*


@curlyhersheygirl 
Yeah.  I hope not too.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

IDareT'sHair said:


> *Girl, I don't know what I bought!*


----------



## rileypak

flyygirlll2 said:


> The twisting gel had been getting good reviews so I wanted to try it for twists/braid out.


I grabbed it because of a few reviews I saw for W&Gs. If I dislike it that way, I'll just use it as a sealant for my twists.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

NaturallyATLPCH said:


>


@NaturallyATLPCH
Girl....and I only wanted something from the Egyptian Line and ended up getting "nothing" from the Egyptian Line.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My MC Ship Notice came today.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

So, I pulled out my last jar of Mission:Condition's HempAde *pours out some CJ for this jewel*  I  shole wish she would relaunch.
@NaturallyATLPCH @Saludable84

And I can also add this to my long list of Grease. 

SSI's Coriander & Fig which I haven't tried but have in my Stash.  NG's Sweet Honey Nectar, Rosemary & Parsley, Jamaican Me Crazy and Emu & Argan.

Oyin SBP and BSP. These work great for me when I use them with a Lotion( Hair Dew).

Yep.  Imma Grease Head.


----------



## rileypak

Good morning!

I need to stop procrastinating and trim my twists so I can start on my hair. Guess I'll go ahead and walk Pup and get started...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@rileypak 
  Hope you and Da' "Pup" have a good walk and a great day!


----------



## rileypak

@IDareT'sHair

Hey sis 
You have a good day too!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> Hey sis
> *You have a good day too*!


@rileypak
Imma shole try!
I really wish I didn't feel like buying something tho'


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak
> Imma shole try!
> I really wish I didn't feel like buying something tho'



I had to back away. I still had my ST cart full of gel out there that I closed the tab on last night.

And all this talk about HQS has me wanting to try my Greaseless Moisture and I don't need to open not one more thing...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@rileypak

I pulled out my last HempAde.  And I finished up x1 Caramel Tx.  I have x1 Caramel left.

And I also have E'Tae Caramel thanks to a very dear friend and fellow PJ and partner in Crime.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@rileypak
Speaking of Soultanicals, I wanted to be notified when the Liter of Afrotastic was back in Stock.  

I got the Notification yesterday and I have points for 25% off, but I don't wanna pull the Trigger on that right now.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@rileypak 
Glad you asked APB about a Sale.  I'd like to get the Keratin DC'er.


----------



## rileypak

@IDareT'sHair
APB is the only place on my 4th list unless ST has 30-35%+ off. I need to stock up on some hair lotions, fem wash, and DCs from APB. My brothers have put in requests for product too


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@rileypak

I'll probably wait to get Afrotastic maybe BF?  Right now, I have APB's Keratin DC'er on a list. 

We'll see what's up and who's doing what? I wouldn't mind getting a couple things from SSI (maybe)?

I'd like another Claudie Reconstructor too.


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> I wouldn't mind getting a couple things from SSI (maybe)?


Thanks for reminding me because I definitely want some SSI!
So APB and SSI are definitely on my list.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> *Thanks for reminding me because I definitely want some SSI!*


@rileypak
Yeah me too!  

I got x2 of the Papaya Hair Masks during one of the last sales, but ended up swapping one.

I'd like to have a b/up of that and a b/up of the Corinader and Fig


----------



## Aggie

I have packed to give away:

One 3/4 jar full of QB CTDG
1 full jar of J. Monique's Deab Sea Mud Wash for a friend of mine. She really loves this stuff and has run out so I'm giving her one. 

She likes Mielle Organics Babassu Mint DC but I don't think I will be giving anymore of those away. My hair really really really likes this conditioner. 

I'm keeping the 2 jars I have left. I already gave away 2 - I think that's enough.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Aggie said:


> I have packed to give away:
> 
> *One 3/4 jar full of QB CTDG*


@Aggie
I was looking for something yesterday and found x2 16oz of these still in the box in my Stash....

I loved the Mielle Babbasu & Mint and purchased it on the regular when she first launched.  

Now, not so much.  I haven't bought it in a long, long time.  I may grab a jar sometime if I see a good sale.


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> I was looking for something yesterday and found x2 16oz of these still in the box in my Stash....
> 
> I loved the Mielle Babbasu & Mint and purchased it on the regular when she first launched.
> 
> Now, not so much.  I haven't bought it in a long, long time.  I may grab a jar sometime if I see a good sale.


All I know is that Babassu Mint conditioner made detangling my hair a breeze. I really love it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Aggie said:


> *All I know is that Babassu Mint conditioner made detangling my hair a breeze. I really love it.*


@Aggie
I may pick up another jar one day.  You know the life of a PJ 

I got totally preoccupied with other stuff.  I loved her Hair Oil as well and the Cleansing Conditioner.  I use to purchase these quite a bit, but stopped.

Anything that assists in detangling is always a win-win.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I thought I'd be all about the Lotions & Spritz again this summer, but I've been all about the Butta's & Creams?

Who knows, Fall I might hedge towards lotions.  Crazy.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Used Up:
x1 54oz Jar of EVCO.  I have 1/2 Jar of another 54oz b/up someone at work gave me.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

Well well well guess what awaiting me when I got home? My Jakeala order. She sent me a 2 ounce sample of the Sweet Honey Hair Mask.

*sucks teef* Ion know for sure if I'll deal with her again even though in the Jakeala thread I said I would not. We'll see.


----------



## rileypak

So I just found a bag with two jars of Sophia's Hair Grease and a jar of Type 4 Hair Cream in it 

And the Sophia's does smell like fruit!!! Or at least the jar I opened to use today does.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

rileypak said:


> *So I just found a bag with two jars of Sophia's Hair Grease and a jar of Type 4 Hair Cream in it*
> 
> And the Sophia's does smell like fruit!!! Or at least the jar I opened to use today does.



Found, you say?


----------



## rileypak

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> Found, you say?


Yes!
I was straightening up and recycling, picked up a USPS bag and it was heavy 
All I could do was shake my head


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> *All I could do was shake my head*


@rileypak

I thought the box that had those x2 16oz CTDG's was something else.  I don't even remember buying them kinda-sorta.

I'm glad I have them tho'


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

So my hair is cleansed and prepped for Marleys tomorrow. I forgot to post it in the weekend hair plan thread. Lemme mosey on over there.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak
> 
> I thought the box that had those x2 16oz CTDG's was something else.  I don't even remember buying them kinda-sorta.
> 
> I'm glad I have them tho'


And wait, weren't you in your feelings when you wanted to purchase but the 16 ouncers weren't available and you had two of em all along? 

I love my PJ sisters.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> *And wait, weren't you in your feelings when you wanted to purchase but the 16 ouncers weren't available*
> 
> I love my PJ sisters.


@NaturallyATLPCH
I was all in them wasn't I?

No I bought them during that recent Sale.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

IDareT'sHair said:


> @NaturallyATLPCH
> I was all in them wasn't I?
> 
> No I bought them during that recent Sale.


Oh! Okay .


----------



## IDareT'sHair

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> *Oh! Okay* .


@NaturallyATLPCH 
I just didn't remember buying them.

I already had an 8oz and got another 8oz on a swap a few days before that Sale.


----------



## Saludable84

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak
> 
> I thought the box that had those x2 16oz CTDG's was something else.  I don't even remember buying them kinda-sorta.
> 
> I'm glad I have them tho'


----------



## Saludable84

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> And wait, weren't you in your feelings when you wanted to purchase but the 16 ouncers weren't available and you had two of em all along?
> 
> I love my PJ sisters.



She was on a rampage  

Had me mad there were no 16oz for a minute.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

IDareT'sHair said:


> @NaturallyATLPCH
> I just didn't remember buying them.
> 
> I already had an 8oz and got another 8oz on a swap a few days before that Sale.


And I'm actually thinking about listing mine. 
I haven't listed anything to swap/sell in a minute. Miiiight be time.


----------



## Saludable84

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> And I'm actually thinking about listing mine.
> I haven't listed anything to swap/sell in a minute. Miiiight be time.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Saludable84 said:


> *She was on a rampage
> 
> Had me mad there were no 16oz for a minute.*


@Saludable84 @NaturallyATLPCH 
Ok. Ok.  I know.  Ya'll I was trippin'


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Mornin' Ladies!
 I need to start on my Hair soon.

I did an overnight with WEN Pomegranate Oil


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Claudie is having a 4th Sale.  July 3-5 35% Code = THANKS


----------



## Saludable84

IDareT'sHair said:


> Mornin' Ladies!
> I need to start on my Hair soon.
> 
> I did an overnight with WEN Pomegranate Oil


Morning!

I'm going to waste the gyms hot water and wash my hair here today


----------



## Saludable84

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Saludable84 @NaturallyATLPCH
> Ok. Ok.  I know.  Ya'll I was trippin'


Not really 

She was playing


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Saludable84
I'm very appreciative I had a Niko's Cousin who was willing to pick me up a jar from S.ephora's F&F.

That helped me out soooooooooooo much!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Finished Up:
x1 Inashi Cleanser (no b/ups - a 'doubtful' repurchase.  Performance was okay, but I have other options).


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I think Imma grab another Avocado & Irish Moss DC'er from Kindred Butters during the 4th of July Sales.  

I'll get it before the LHCF Discount ends.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Saludable84 What you doing?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@KinksAndInk @Shay72 @curlyhersheygirl @flyygirlll2 @Saludable84 @rileypak @NaturallyATLPCH @Aggie @AgeinATL @Beamodel @bajandoc86

Kindred Butters is having a Flash Sale today 30% Code = FLASH30


----------



## rileypak

*Used up*
SSI Cranberry Cream Hair Cocktail (one backup)


----------



## Saludable84

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Saludable84 What you doing?


Just finished my hair. Washing my hair at the gym really sped things up. 

On the bad side, shower head broke  don't know what Ima do.


----------



## Shay72

@IDareT'sHair 
 just saw that because I went to check if she had posted the 4th of July info.


----------



## Shay72

@rileypak 
What are the details for the APB sale?

The APB Blueberry Cheesecake is a true hit. I had a longer session with it yesterday and it was perfection .


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair said:


> @KinksAndInk @Shay72 @curlyhersheygirl @flyygirlll2 @Saludable84 @rileypak @NaturallyATLPCH @Aggie @AgeinATL @Beamodel @bajandoc86
> 
> Kindred Butters is having a Flash Sale today 30% Code = FLASH30



Thanks boo. Going grab me some Joe's Joe


----------



## rileypak

Shay72 said:


> @rileypak
> What are the details for the APB sale?
> 
> The APB Blueberry Cheesecake is a true hit. I had a longer session with it yesterday and it was perfection .


No details yet. 
Will keep everyone posted


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @KinksAndInk @Shay72 @curlyhersheygirl @flyygirlll2 @Saludable84 @rileypak @NaturallyATLPCH @Aggie @AgeinATL @Beamodel @bajandoc86
> 
> Kindred Butters is having a Flash Sale today 30% Code = FLASH30


Thanks for the heads up @IDareT'sHair.  I'm still not ready to buy anything yet although I do want to try something from this company eventually. 

I am really currently working on getting this hefty stash down some more. I may be ready soon though, just not today or even this month. The only thing I'm really considering is some ayurveda powders and herbs if I do decide to get anything at the moment.

I am busy trying to lose some weight and get my garden together before my trip to Canada in August for my 2 weeks vacay. I am doing some at-home workouts for now since I'm not ready to join the gym just yet. I have been keeping up with the thread as much as I can as well so thanks for tagging me and continue to please. I can so get lost in other things so easily .


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Aggie
Will be interested to see all your Blends of Ayurveda.


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> Will be interested to see all your Blends of Ayurveda.


@IDareT'sHair 

I sure hope I do as good as lulu97 does with hers. She makes them look so good.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Both she and Sharpened come up with some very interesting products.  I like to see what they got going on in that DIY thread.

I am not that creative.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72 said:


> *The APB Blueberry Cheesecake is a true hit. I had a longer session with it yesterday and it was perfection *


@Shay72
Gurl...You got me wanting this.  Lemme go throw one in a Cart.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Waiting on:
Creme & Coco's Tincture Box
Kindred Butters (x2)
The Mane Choice
HydroQuench Systems


----------



## Saludable84

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Shay72
> Gurl...You got me wanting this.  Lemme go throw one in a Cart.


I didn't post but the Cherry bling is my new favorite.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Saludable84 
I used BB Cheesecake when she first launched and I was relaxed, but never repurchased.

Cherry Bling uh????  Sound good.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

Hi ladies! I don't think I've ever posted a picture of my marleys but I added a splash of ratchet color for the summer time lol...


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

I'm actually good on butters right now. I have abandoned them for my hair and am using grease instead.
As far as butters for my body, I use Sweet Almond oil or bases from ITDF. When it cools down, I miiight look at some buttas though.


----------



## Aggie

Saludable84 said:


> I didn't post but the Cherry bling is my new favorite.


I like the performance but didn't care for the smell. I actually don't like that cherry fragrance at all - not even in car scented fragrance. It makes me want to gag and I have no idea why because so many people like it so much.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

Well, it's proper protocol to lock and load an APB cart. Looking to get some more Not Easily Broken DC and maybe something else. I want a 16 ounce of that.
Thanks for raving about it @Aggie!


----------



## rileypak

@NaturallyATLPCH

Your Marleys look great! And love the pop of color! 
Got me over here wanting some with some blue in it


----------



## Saludable84

Aggie said:


> I like the performance but didn't care for the smell. I actually don't like that cherry fragrance at all - not even in care scented fragrance. It makes me want to gag and I have no idea why because so many people like it so much.


I don't care for the smell either. Smells like cherry koolaid. It didn't linger after washing out, so it was ok.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

Thanks @rileypak ! I like it because it's just discrete enough.


----------



## Aggie

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> Well, it's proper protocol to lock and load an APB cart. Looking to get some more Not Easily Broken DC and maybe something else. I want a 16 ounce of that.
> Thanks for raving about it @Aggie!


My pleasure @NaturallyATLPCH.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My Kindred Butters Order #1 Arrived today = x2 Jars of Joe's Joe


----------



## rileypak

Ship ship from Mane Choice


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

Aggie said:


> I like the performance but didn't care for the smell. I actually don't like that cherry fragrance at all - not even in care scented fragrance. It makes me want to gag and I have no idea why because so many people like it so much.


I love Cherry lol...


----------



## Saludable84

Tried the Sarenzo Body Polish 

Never buying Creamy Oil ever again


----------



## rileypak

Saludable84 said:


> Tried the Sarenzo Body Polish
> 
> Never buying Creamy Oil ever again


----------



## Saludable84

rileypak said:


>



I'm sorry. I like that it's not as heavy as Creamy oil and softens and sinks in way better. Combined with my Korean towel?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Finally heard back from C&C. 

There was a delay because of the tops for the bottles (Tincture Box)

It only took x2 Convo's to get an answer.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

Saludable84 said:


> Tried the Sarenzo Body Polish
> 
> Never buying Creamy Oil ever again


I agree. The body polish is very nice.


----------



## CeeLex33

Hey Ladies- been traveling for work and getting these kids together for the summer. Hope all is well. Made a small shea butter purchase, but still on the no buy


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@CeeLex33 
Hope you are enjoying your Summer!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@rileypak
What's up Lady?


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak
> What's up Lady?



Nothing much. Just got dinner started and now about to pamper my face. What you up to?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Same.  Put on some Dinner.  

Doing a quick load of laundry and GHE'ing for a minute or two.  

Getting ready for 2nite's "Have & Have Nots"


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

IDareT'sHair said:


> Same.  Put on some Dinner.
> 
> Doing a quick load of laundry and GHE'ing for a minute or two.
> 
> Getting ready for 2nite's* "Have & Have Nots"*



YAAAASSSSS


----------



## divachyk

Hey Ladies, just stopping by quickly to show love.


----------



## Aggie

CeeLex33 said:


> Hey Ladies- been traveling for work and getting these kids together for the summer. Hope all is well. Made a small shea butter purchase,* but still on the no buy*



Me and you both @CeeLex33 at the bolded. Trying so hard not to get anything. I have been tempted a couple of times but reminded myself that I have no more room to put anything. I have to either some stuff up or give them away.

Speaking of which - last night I gave my niece on bottle of my Soultanicals KG. She said her daughter's hair is so much more manageable with it.


----------



## Aggie

divachyk said:


> Hey Ladies, just stopping by quickly to show love.


Hi @divachyk


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

@divachyk


----------



## BrownBetty

I finally opened my abp ginger growth balm. I really like it.   My scalp has been acting funny and this helped a lot.

I haven't bought anything.  I need more crochet hair but other than that I am working slowly through my stash.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Hey PJ's


----------



## BrownBetty

IDareT'sHair said:


> Hey PJ's



Morning lady!!!


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

Hi everyone! Especially Mrs. @divachyk !
So I took a sniff of a Pink Sugar Cookie Shea Amla Hemp Castor Parfait that I was going to give to my aunt and I LOVE the scent. 
I put it back in my stash. 
Now I want something else in it .


----------



## Saludable84

@divachyk


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Evening Lovely Ladies!

Hope all is well in PJ World.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My Kindred Butters #2 shipped.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Finished Up:
x1 BM Luscious Hair Creme (no b/ups.  will reup if I catch a good NC or Hattache Sale)


----------



## Aggie

Hola Chicas 

Just got in from work and about to rest since I had a rough day. Chat later.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My C&C Tincture Box finally shipped. 

I hope I love all the scents!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Why didn't I jump on those LG Fruit Hair Smoothies (b/up) last night?

Sometimes tryna' be good doesn't pay.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Mernin' Junkies of ALL things Products


----------



## Aggie

Morning everyone. Ripping and running outta here to get to work. I trust you ladies have a wonderful day.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@rileypak

What Up RP?

Where da' Sales at?


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Hey divas
These kids are keeping me busy especially my youngest .
I'm hoping that Komaza will have a sale for the 4th because I really need to re-up on some stuff. 

We used up the following
x2 NW21 ( multiple backups)
x3 SM fruit fusion ( 4 jars left)
1 4oz APB pudding 
x2 Oyin honey hemp


----------



## rileypak

@IDareT'sHair
Morning!!!
I haven't heard a thing about hair sales yet! 
Now if you want some skin care sales, I got you


----------



## rileypak

curlyhersheygirl said:


> I'm hoping that Komaza will have a sale for the 4th because I really need to re-up on some stuff.


I'd love for them to have a sale but I'd be shocked if they did...


----------



## Aggie

J. Monique's Naturals is having a 50% off sale no coupon needed


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

Aggie said:


> J. Monique's Naturals is having a 50% off sale no coupon needed


Is anyone partaking in this sale?


----------



## Shay72

@NaturallyATLPCH 
I may. Not sure yet


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Lemme go look at J. Monique right quick


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I wish I hada' known about J. Monique before I purchased KV's Cleansing Conditioner. 

Neither was on my list, and I don't need some from both. 

Wonder how long J.Monique's Sale is going to last?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@NaturallyATLPCH 
What you doing?


----------



## rileypak

@IDareT'sHair

So the CRN Trio will be on hold again. I blame The Mane Objective for me wanting to try the new ST leave in and gel for next week's wash and go 

And it would be better for me to judge that trio/duo during a twists wash day.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@rileypak
Gurl....now you know I know how a PJ do!

I ain't expectin' it no time soon.

I know you got thangs to do! 

I already said I hoped you get to it before this BF.  

So I think I was spot-on.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> So the CRN Trio will be on hold again. I blame *The Mane Objective *for me wanting to try the new ST leave in and gel for next week's wash and go
> 
> And it would be better for me to judge that trio/duo during a twists wash day.


@rileypak
How is bolded?


----------



## Aggie

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> Is anyone partaking in this sale?


I may pick up another jar of the Dead Sea Mud Wash and one or two body butters from her.


----------



## rileypak

@IDareT'sHair
The blogger? I like her blog. She doesn't have my hair type but I've still found some great products because of her.

My Mane Choice package should be here tomorrow!


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> I wish I hada' known about J. Monique before I purchased KV's Cleansing Conditioner.
> 
> Neither was on my list, and I don't need some from both.
> 
> *Wonder how long J.Monique's Sale is going to last*?


If I remember correctly, it's July 9th.


----------



## Saludable84

Aggie said:


> J. Monique's Naturals is having a 50% off sale no coupon needed


I finally tried her body butter. Let me get out this thread. Because between that and the body polish, and the creamy oils and my APB.... and I'm thinking of getting more body polish (but not in two of the three scents I bought)..... I'm. Done.


----------



## rileypak

Saludable84 said:


> I finally tried her body butter. Let me get out this thread. Because between that and the body polish, and the creamy oils and my APB.... and I'm thinking of getting more body polish (but not in two of the three scents I bought)..... I'm. Done.


----------



## Aggie

Saludable84 said:


> I finally tried her body butter. Let me get out this thread. Because between that and the body polish, and the creamy oils and my APB.... and I'm thinking of getting more body polish (but not in two of the three scents I bought)..... I'm. Done.



@Saludable84 
Tell me more of what you thought of J. Monique's body butter woman 

Which one did you get by the way? I want some more of her butters but willing to try other scents.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Morning divas. My mane choice order came yesterday. Everything was well packaged. We'll be trying the twisting gel this weekend and I'm already regretting getting only one jar.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl 
I can't wait to get mine.  Lemme go look at tracking info.  How do things smell?


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> I can't wait to get mine.  Lemme go look at tracking info.  How do things smell?


@IDareT'sHair The fragrance of the Egyptian line is mild. It smells fruity to me but not overbearing.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *The fragrance of the Egyptian line is mild. It smells fruity to me but not overbearing.*


@curlyhersheygirl
That's good to know, although I didn't get anything from this line.

I also read the Moringa one smells good.  I think the stuff I got is from the ol' regula'-degula' line....


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl

Mine is at the PO, so maybe I'll get it today.

Lawd I hope this mess don't stank.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

@IDareT'sHair That's so funny because you told me about the Egyptian line and that's why I focused on that one.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

@IDareT'sHair I haven't heard anyone complain about fragrance so you should be ok. I'm more nervous about the orange oil. I'm hoping you don't have any issues with that.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> I haven't heard anyone complain about fragrance so you should be ok. *I'm more nervous about the orange oil. I'm hoping you don't have any issues with that.*


@curlyhersheygirl
True that.  

It's at the bottom, so praying their aren't any issues.

I'd like another Sale like that today.  A nice 40% someplace I'm interested in would be great.

 I wanna buy something, but nothing is catching my PJ-Eye. 

And the only thing I would get from J.Monique is the Cleansing Conditioner which I don't need because I just bought KeraVada and some HQS (hopefully, I got some HQS coming)....


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl 
What are you DC'ing with?  I think I might use BoBeam this wash day.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

@IDareT'sHair I'm not sure yet; I'll keep you posted. 

I'm hoping for a great sale too, else I'll be sitting on the sidelines.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *I'm hoping for a great sale too, else I'll be sitting on the sidelines.*


@curlyhersheygirl
And you know we like to be in the game too much to be sitting on some durn side-lines.

I may pick up a b/up reconstructor from Claudie 35%-off.

I found a Protein Renew that I didn't remember I had in my stash (thank goodness).

Did APB's deets come out yet?  Lemme go look.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

@IDareT'sHair 
LOL exactly.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *LOL exactly*.


@curlyhersheygirl
We don't "sit" on no durn side-lines. 

I'm trying to picture what that looks like....


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> We don't "sit" on no durn side-lines.
> 
> *I'm trying to picture what that looks like.*...


@IDareT'sHair


----------



## Beamodel

curlyhersheygirl said:


> Morning divas. My mane choice order came yesterday. Everything was well packaged. We'll be trying the twisting gel this weekend and I'm already regretting getting only one jar.



Please let me know how it is. I didn't get this but I really wanted it.


----------



## Saludable84

Aggie said:


> @Saludable84
> Tell me more of what you thought of J. Monique's body butter woman
> 
> Which one did you get by the way? I want some more of her butters but willing to try other scents.



I used the mango scented one. 

It's very smooth and applies well. You don't need a lot. My skin was very smooth and well hydrated. I feel like with Creamy oil, it still leave "oil" so I still have to wait to put on my clothes. The JM, no. I like that. The moisture lasted until the next day and no ashies. 

My only con is that I cannot use it in the shower which is always a time saver for me. If I don't put anything on in the shower, I forget until my skin really starts to feel dry so I use this mainly on wash days and weekends. 

If you aren't the type to want to apply in the shower, this is definitely a good go too. The smell also doesn't linger, a huge plus for me. Sarenzo.... I still smell the next morning.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Saludable84 
Speaking of JMonique's Body the Rum Raisin (for Fall) is

Yep.  Had to drool twice on this.  

I may grab a couple since they are Fiddy.  

Especially if I don't find nothin' else to buy, I will get a couple of those.

Those B.ody Butters saved my skin this past Winter


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My:
Kindred Butters (#2)
The Mane Choice
Surprise Swap!

Came today.  Waiting on: Cream & Coco and KeraVada


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@KinksAndInk @AgeinATL @Saludable84 @curlyhersheygirl 

Hey, does anyone know the Shelf-Life of Kindred Butters?

I need to know since I've seemed to have somewhat stockpiled quite a bit in a short amount of time?

Hmph...Wonder if it's listed on the site?


----------



## rileypak

I thought I had a jar of Komaza Care Jojoba Hemp in the closet but I was wrong!!! I'm so done with myself for not having a backup


----------



## KinksAndInk

IDareT'sHair said:


> @KinksAndInk @AgeinATL @Saludable84 @curlyhersheygirl
> 
> Hey, does anyone know the Shelf-Life of Kindred Butters?
> 
> I need to know since I've seemed to have somewhat stockpiled quite a bit in a short amount of time?
> 
> Hmph...Wonder if it's listed on the site?


Not sure. I wonder this too because I plan on stockpiling soon.


----------



## rileypak

*Gifting*
Hairveda Hydrasilica Tea Mist (x1 backup, not a repurchase)
APB Cupuacu Avocado Hair Lotion (x1 backup, future repurchase)
x2 Soultanicals Curly Dew Earthy Poo (no backups)
Soultanicals Curl Supreme Conditioning Dream (x3 backups)
x2 Shescentit Sugar Peach Super Moist Conditioner (x3 backups, future repurchase)
Camille Rose Naturals Moroccan Pear Conditioning Custard (no backups, not a repurchase)
Soultanicals Can't Believe It's Not Honey Hair Caramel (no backup, not a repurchase)
Soultanicals Monoi Moisture Slip Fertilizing Dip (x2 backups)
Soultanicals Strand Repair Cuticle Strengthening Recovery Mask (x3 backups)


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@rileypak
You are indeed a Fairy Godmother


----------



## rileypak

@IDareT'sHair
Brothers, nephew, and best friend getting gifts 
And I'm getting room in the fridge


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@rileypak 
They will have some very nice products - that's for sure.  

I know, you gotta make room for all that "Gel"for your new W&G Life!


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

FYI divas Ulta's liter sale starts soon


----------



## IDareT'sHair

FYI:  Kindred Butters Shelf-Life is generally 6-9 months if stored properly.

@KinksAndInk @curlyhersheygirl @Beamodel @Shay72 @Saludable84 @AgeinATL

Which means for me, I can get a good 12-18 months out of them.


----------



## KinksAndInk

IDareT'sHair said:


> FYI:  Kindred Butters Shelf-Life is generally 6-9 months if stored properly.
> 
> @KinksAndInk @curlyhersheygirl @Beamodel @Shay72 @Saludable84 @AgeinATL
> 
> Which means for me, I can get a good 12-18 months out of them.


Good to know. Thanks.


----------



## KinksAndInk

Hmmm...KindredButters is doing a 4th of July sale and that honey nectar conditioner looks delicious.  Might grab that and a 16oz of Joe's Joe. Supposed to be on a no buy until I get my first check from my new job but yeah... *makes a cart*


----------



## rileypak

Morning!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

KinksAndInk said:


> *Hmmm...KindredButters is doing a 4th of July sale and that honey nectar conditioner looks delicious. *


@KinksAndInk 
Hmmm.....Honey Nectar you say?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@rileypak

Mornin' Ms. Gelascious.....


----------



## rileypak

@IDareT'sHair
Morning T! 
I need to stop procrastinating and get this hair started. I decided to do a protein treatment in the shower (either Nexxus or Curl Junkie) so I'm changing my DC accordingly. Now to pick a DC to switch to...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> @IDareT'sHair
> Morning T!
> *Now to pick a DC to switch to...*


@rileypak
What are you thinking about using?  Interested in what folks are DC'ing with?


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak
> What are you thinking about using?  Interested in what folks are DC'ing with?


I'm considering making it a Soultanicals day and using the Monoi DC 

What are y'all using right now? I haven't really talked about hair care in so long...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@rileypak
Recently I've used: Kindred Butters, NurCreations and yesterday BoBeam

Strengthening I've been using: ST'icals Strand Repair, M:C's Caaramel Rx, Cream & Coco's Spun Sugar,Cathy Howse UBH


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@KinksAndInk
Looked at Honey Nectar.  

By looks, it reminds me of YAM and/or Jakeala's Sweet Honey Hair Thang.

Very Interesting.....


----------



## rileypak

*Gifting*
x3 Nexxus Emergencee Reconstructor (12 backups, will repurchase wherever I can find it)
APB Ultra Conditioning Souffle (3 backups, future repurchase)
Oyin Hair Dew (no backups)
APB Moisturizing Conditioner (1 backup)


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> *Gifting*
> *x3 Nexxus Emergencee Reconstructor (12 backups, will repurchase wherever I can find it)*


@rileypak
....
Waitaminuteholdupnah....Did you say 12 back ups?


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak
> ....
> Waitaminuteholdupnah....Did you say 12 back ups?


They're tiny tubes of products and yes I have 12 of them


----------



## Saludable84

rileypak said:


> They're tiny tubes of products and yes I have 12 of them


How do you like them?


----------



## rileypak

Saludable84 said:


> How do you like them?


Love them but my hair loves collagen so it's a match made in heaven. Breakage is minimized, bit more elasticity, it does its job.
Hate that I can't grab it from Target anymore (I should have bought them all when they went on clearance). Will scour the internet to see if I can find more.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@rileypak
How often are you using them?


----------



## rileypak

Here's what I have. I have yet to find a treatment like it and collagen is one of my hair's favorite proteins


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak
> How often are you using them?



I just go based on my hair so no set schedule anymore.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ship Ship from Hydroquench Systems!

Why didn't I know ST'icals was having 40% 

Lemme mosey on up in there and look around.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> *Here's what I have. I have yet to find a treatment like it and collagen is one of my hair's favorite proteins *


@rileypak
I have a couple bottles.  Will use this soon.  As always, thank you for the reminder.

You keep me in my Stash.  And always seem to point out things I tend to overlook.


----------



## Saludable84

rileypak said:


> Love them but my hair loves collagen so it's a match made in heaven. Breakage is minimized, bit more elasticity, it does its job.
> Hate that I can't grab it from Target anymore (I should have bought them all when they went on clearance). Will scour the internet to see if I can find more.


Ohhhh. I know what you have. I thought you had the new system that I refused to purchase. 

The old ones were great but it's hard finding them out here.


----------



## Saludable84

IDareT'sHair said:


> Ship Ship from Hydroquench Systems!
> 
> *Why didn't I know ST'icals was having 40%*
> 
> Lemme mosey on up in there and look around.



I saw but I'm not tempted. Idk why. 

Someone told me she used the deep cleanser scalp scrub but it seems she had a mishap with her hair and when she washed again, got a couple of sores on her scalp. 

That scared the crap outta me.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Saludable84
I wanted the Salon Size of Afrotastic and it is OOS. 

So, I got a miscellaneous cart made.  Not sure if I'll pull the Trigger but 40% is good.


----------



## Saludable84

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Saludable84
> I wanted the Salon Size of Afrotastic and it is OOS.
> 
> So, I got a miscellaneous cart made.  Not sure if I'll pull the Trigger but 40% is good.


How's the shipping?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Saludable84 
 It's normally $7.00 Flat Rate


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Wanted the Salon Size of Afrotastic.  

If it isn't restocked before the Sale ends, I won't make a purchase.  I have a Cart and feel like I'm buying just to be buying because it's 40% off....


----------



## rileypak

*Annabelle's Perfect Blends (Etsy)*
July 4th Sale [ONE DAY ONLY]
30% off minimum purchase of $30
Code: FIREWORKS


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@rileypak
When's the 1 day 07/04?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My Tincture Box (Cream & Coco) is out for Delivery!


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak
> When's the 1 day 07/04?


Yes. Thanks for that catch. I updated the sales thread


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Have my Claudie's Cart locked & loaded.

ETA:  I probably won't get APB.  

I only wanted the Keratin DC'er and didn't wanna spend $30


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

*Reviews Reviews Reviews
*
Kindred Butters Green Tea & Babassu DC
I used the version that had the exact same ingredients as NurCreation's avocado and green tea DC. 
This one was a very whipped, frothy DC whilst NC's is more of a wet mud like consistency. That is the only difference between the two. I used them side by side to get a good gauge and they both performed the same. Both went on smooth and absorbed nicely. Both had decent slip to detangle if that's your thing ( I don't detangle with DC's) and both left my hair very well moisturized and shiny upon rinsing. This will be replacing NC's version since her shipping is ridiculous. I'm hoping the agave and protein version performs the same.

The Mane Choice Ancient Egyptian Anti Breakage & Repair Antidote Oil 
Nice mid weight oil that absorbed nicely without leaving my hair feeling coated or greasy. This is a keeper.

The Mane Choice Ancient Egyptian 24Karat Glistening Twisting Gel
Both my daughter and I tried this in different ways. My daughter used it for a wash n go and I used it for a braid out. DD didn't use any LI, just this product and a bit of the oil from the same collection. She reported that her application was smooth and that the product gave her nice " hang time". Her hair is still damp but she feels as though this may not be as moisturizing as she hoped but will report back once her hair is fully dried. 

I used this on top of my regular M&S routine. I used shake n go as my liquid LI, oyin's hair dew as my creamy and heavy sealed with HH sprout. I detangled and added about a nickel size amount to each braid I made. This did turn white initially when I added it to my hair but it seems to be dissipating as my hair dries. I also got some elongation of my curls when I added this to my hair which is rare for me as my hair shrinks no matter what I put in it. We are both experiencing some "drippies" even though we both applied this to damp hair and not soaking wet hair so it seems this product turns into a watery solution after application.

I'll report back when our hair is fully dried.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl
Awesome Review.

Tell Ms. Bella thank you.

Good to know Kindred Butters is a suitable replacement.  

She is also having a Sale.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

@IDareT'sHair 
I'm so happy it worked out. I'll be getting more of them.

Bella said glad to help


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl

I'm glad we decided to get/try both the Wheat and the Silk one.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @ curlyhersheygirl
> 
> I'm glad we decided to get/try both the Wheat and the Silk one.


@IDareT'sHair 
Me too. I'm looking forward to seeing how the other version performs.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *I'm so happy it worked out. I'll be getting more of them.
> 
> Bella said glad to help*


@curlyhersheygirl 
Durn little PJ - but she be knowing her stuff.  

What did you say the Egyptian Line smells like?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl
re: Kindred Butters - did you get the Avocado and Irish Moss one and/or Joe's Joe?


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> Durn little PJ - but she be knowing her stuff.
> 
> What did you say the Egyptian Line smells like?


@IDareT'sHair 
She does LOL.
It smells very fruity to me but its mild. 
Bella says it's mild jolly rancher watermelon


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> re: Kindred Butters - did you get the Avocado and Irish Moss one and/or Joe's Joe?


@IDareT'sHair 
I got the avocado and irish moss. I need the Joe's joe since you like it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> She does LOL.
> It smells very fruity to me but its mild.
> *Bella says it's mild jolly rancher watermelon*


@curlyhersheygirl
Welp.  Okay.  That's what it smells like


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> I got the avocado and irish moss. *I need the Joe's joe since you like it.*


@curlyhersheygirl
I'll send you one tomorrow. 

Or if I go out later today.  I'll pop one in the mail.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> Welp.  Okay.  That's what it smells like


@IDareT'sHair 
LOL


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> I'll send you one tomorrow.
> 
> Or if I go out later today.  I'll pop one in the mail.


@IDareT'sHair 
You don't have to that sis. You know how I stock pile DC's


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> @IDareT'sHair
> You don't have to that sis. You know how I stock pile DC's


@curlyhersheygirl
No Problem.   I can spare 1....


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> No Problem.  I can spare 1....


@IDareT'sHair 
Thanks sis


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *LOL*


@curlyhersheygirl
Girl, you know I ain't gone argue with that.  No Doubt. 

Mild Jolly Ranchers it is


----------



## IDareT'sHair

So, I just heard back from ST'icals and the Salon Sizes were not stocked for this Sale, so I guess I can cross ST'icals off my list.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Finished up:
x1 Island Breeze Hair & Body Whipped Butter (several back ups)


----------



## Froreal3

Laaaaadies! Miss you girls! I've been MIA, but since I'm done with school and with the school year I can be more active. My stash has dwindled down to literally almost nothing since wearing these wigs, but I got a Mother's Day order from APB and got a lot of nice goodies.

I'm feeling the Silky Soft Serum because it's a castor based oil that smells amazing. Love the Creamy Oil as well. That Ultra Hydrating Souffle stuff though...wow I love how it goes on and it packs a powerful moisture punch too! She has a bunch of new scents that I'm feeling...Pink Vanilla Kiss, Geisha Girl, and Morrocan Argon... 

One thing that I am loving a lot right now is an old fav: Qhemet BRBC. So soft and moisturizing and keeps my hair moisturized for days. Love that stuff. A new one (to me) is the CTDG. It's really softening for my 4b and dd's 4c hair. Love it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Froreal3 
Are you completely finished with school?


----------



## Froreal3

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Froreal3
> Are you completely finished with school?


Yes girl. I graduated with my MS in Speech Language Pathology in December. I also recently got a job as a speech therapist in a school near by.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Froreal3 

Yasss....I think I do remember that....


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

Congratulations @Froreal3 ! Welcome back!
I may pass on this APB sale. I really don't need anything.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I found another jar of BM Luscious in my Stash.  

I thought I was out of b/ups


----------



## rileypak

I might have to grab some more Sprung Gelly. This might be a winner...at least for first day hair


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Ok divas so for Bella's wash and go she got really nice definition  but doubts it will last her usual 3 days since the hold is light. She also recommended using a light LI as her hair isn't as moisturized as she'd like. It greatly reduced frizz and slightly reduced shrinkage so she'll be using it under her HG gel eco styler.

My braid out turned out really good. I got the same results I would have had I done my two step routine which is to allow my hair to dry stretched first then go back and add a styler. For that reason it is a keeper for me as well. My hair also has a lovely shine to it and minimal frizz. The hold is light but I think I'll get second day hair.

Off to church so I'll chat with y'all later.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl
Thank you Ms. C for your Post-Review of TMC Egyptian. 

And Big thanks to Ms. Bella.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Saludable84 
.......

What's Up?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@rileypak 
What's going on with you?


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak
> What's going on with you?


Morning! 
I'm getting this Soultanicals cart together before I get ready to grab some brunch. Grabbing more Sprung Gelly, the Fro Repair DC, and Frizz Whiz Leave In.

What you up to?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> Morning!
> I'm getting this Soultanicals cart together before I get ready to grab some brunch. Grabbing more Sprung Gelly, *the Fro Repair DC,* and Frizz Whiz Leave In. *What you up to?*


@rileypak
I have the Fro Despair/Repair DC'er.  Sounds so good, I can't wait to try it.

Also new for me is the Coil-Soil which I read or saw someplace burned a couple folks scalps.  You know I'm scurrrrd of that right there.

Doing Laundry, making myself a little lunch.  Chilaxin'.

Thinkin' about what I need to do tomorrow.

ETA: Glad you found a Gel you like.  How does TMC Gel smell?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@rileypak
I was interested in those AuRebelle Carrot Products, 40% but they don't list the ingredients.  

I looked at them last week when I think they were 50% but can't pull the Trigger w/o knowing what's in them.

I guess I'll wrap things up with Claudie tomorrow and call it a day.  I wouldn't mind having some SSI tho'.


----------



## rileypak

@IDareT'sHair
TMC Gel smells like watermelon candy. Faint but good. I'm hoping the Sprung holds up over the next few days. If so, it's a keeper for sure.

I hope the Fro Repair is nice. 
Scalp burns??!? Oh no


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@rileypak
I saw that about Coil-Soil Detox Fertilizer.  I think it's really, really Pepperminty or Menthol-y? 

I will try it soon as a Detoxifier.  I haven't opened it to smell it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@rileypak 
I don't even see it listed .... (I just checked)


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@flyygirlll2 
Made any 4th Purchases yet Ms. Flyygirlll2?


----------



## flyygirlll2

IDareT'sHair said:


> @flyygirlll2
> Made any 4th Purchases yet Ms. Flyygirlll2?



Hey T! No, nothing yet. I did make a cart on Soultanicals after seeing @rileypak pretty WNG but I haven't pulled the trigger. All the ssk's I had to cut recently has me partly afraid to revisit doing another WNG. I do love seeing them though lol.

I wonder if Hattache will be pulling out a last minute sale like they did last time.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@flyygirlll2
I made a ST'icals Cart but backed it all out when I decided I was buying just to be buying.


----------



## flyygirlll2

IDareT'sHair said:


> @flyygirlll2
> I made a ST'icals Cart but backed it all out when I decided I was *buying just to be buying*.



This sums it up. I don't really need it but I'm admittedly having a little bit of package withdrawal though


----------



## Saludable84

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Saludable84
> .......
> 
> What's Up?


Tar.get
Laundry
And planning to henna. 

Purchases more body polishes on Friday. Debating on getting a soap box for DH.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

Soultanicals for me would be 60% off. VIP is still in full effect.
That justifies a purchase. I'll find something to buy .


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> Soultanicals for me would be 60% off. VIP is still in full effect.
> That justifies a purchase. I'll find something to buy .


Well one of the DCs I wanted to try isn't there anymore. I can't remember the name but it was more of a protein DC. I dont want to try that Hair Repair mess.
I was going to get the Kink Drink and maybe the Prepoo oil but I think I'll hold off. I need to stop trying to make her stuff work for my hair lol...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

flyygirlll2 said:


> This sums it up. I don't really need it *but I'm admittedly having a little bit of package withdrawal though *


@flyygirlll2 
Package Withdrawl is REAL.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> Well one of the DCs I wanted to try isn't there anymore. *I can't remember the name but it was more of a protein DC*. I dont want to try that Hair Repair mess.
> I was going to get the Kink Drink and maybe the Prepoo oil but I think I'll hold off.
> *I need to stop trying to make her stuff work for my hair lol...*


@NaturallyATLPCH 
Probably Strand Repair?  

She ended up putting it on Limited Edition for some reason?  

I really liked that one.

And I needed to stop making her Carts just cuz something is 40% and I didn't really want any of it.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

IDareT'sHair said:


> @NaturallyATLPCH
> Probably Strand Repair?
> 
> She ended up putting it on Limited Edition for some reason?
> 
> I really liked that one.
> 
> And I needed to stop making her Carts just cuz something is 40% and I didn't really want any of it.


Yes! It was the Strand Repair. Limited Edition? Hmph.


----------



## Beamodel

Today will be. "The Mane Choice" Antient Egyptian Line day.

So far:

Shampoo - No go. My hair felt stripped and tangled. Unlike all the reviews I watched on YouTube. This shampoo is definitely going back (purchased from Sally's) 

Conditioner - it soften my hair upon contact. Used it immediately after shampooing my hair. Was able to detanlge a little bit but nothing to brag or boast about. This might go back. Not sure yet. I can't fathom the idea of having such an expensive item as a rise out conditioner. 

Mask - currently dc'ing with it right now. So far not completely wow'd with it either but I'll judge it more accurately after rinsing it out. 

Oil -  pretty sure I'll keep this one. I placed a small amount on top of the hair mask. 

Split end repair - haven't used it yet but I'm hoping this is something I'd wonna keep. 

The scent snakes fruity. Soft subtle fruity. Nothing drool worthy to get super excited about though. But it's nice.


----------



## Froreal3

IDareT'sHair said:


> I found another jar of BM Luscious in my Stash.
> 
> I thought I was out of b/ups


Used to love this


----------



## Froreal3

Beamodel said:


> Today will be. "The Mane Choice" Antient Egyptian Line day.
> 
> So far:
> 
> Shampoo - No go. My hair felt stripped and tangled. Unlike all the reviews I watched on YouTube. This shampoo is definitely going back (purchased from Sally's)
> 
> Conditioner - it soften my hair upon contact. Used it immediately after shampooing my hair. Was able to detanlge a little bit but nothing to brag or boast about. This might go back. Not sure yet. I can't fathom the idea of having such an expensive item as a rise out conditioner.
> 
> Mask - currently dc'ing with it right now. So far not completely wow'd with it either but I'll judge it more accurately after rinsing it out.
> 
> Oil -  pretty sure I'll keep this one. I placed a small amount on top of the hair mask.
> 
> Split end repair - haven't used it yet but I'm hoping this is something I'd wonna keep.
> 
> The scent snakes fruity. Soft subtle fruity. Nothing drool worthy to get super excited about though. But it's nice.


All of that sounds very meh


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

IDareT'sHair said:


> I found another jar of BM Luscious in my Stash.
> 
> I thought I was out of b/ups


Found though? 
I think I'm going to get three APB Hair Lotions. I just remembered I need to replenish my stash from the aunt raid.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> *Found though?*
> I think I'm going to get three APB Hair Lotions. I just remembered I need to replenish my stash from the aunt raid.


@NaturallyATLPCH 
IKR?

It wasn't where I normally keep my Buttas' Cremes, Pomades.  

For some reason it was in the area with the DC'ers.  I better make sure it isn't an 8oz BM DC'er now that you mention it.

I don't remember buying any 8oz'ers (only 16oz), but it could be one?

I hope it's Luscious because I have a couple b/ups of the DC'er.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Morning Ladies!

Lemme go convo HQS and make sure my stuff gets off the Kitchen Table and starts moving.


----------



## Saludable84

Froreal3 said:


> All of that sounds very meh



Ditto. 

I still want to try her gel. I've been reading that natural gels are better.


----------



## Froreal3

IDareT'sHair said:


> Morning Ladies!
> 
> Lemme go convo HQS and make sure my stuff gets off the Kitchen Table and starts moving.


Lmao


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

IDareT'sHair said:


> Morning Ladies!
> 
> Lemme go convo HQS and make sure my stuff gets off the Kitchen Table and starts moving.


You better make sure she even got started on it


----------



## IDareT'sHair

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> *You better make sure she even got started on it*


@NaturallyATLPCH


She said her Mail person already picked them up - and I "should" see movement sometime today.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

IDareT'sHair said:


> @NaturallyATLPCH
> 
> 
> She said her Mail person already picked them up - and I "should" see movement sometime today.


We'll you probably won't see any movement until Wednesday since tomorrow is July 4th. 
You know USPS usually likes to take their time .


----------



## IDareT'sHair

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> *We'll you probably won't see any movement until Wednesday since tomorrow is July 4th.
> You know USPS usually likes to take their time *.


@NaturallyATLPCH 
Girl, I just hope it's the truff.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My KeraVada Hydromax Cleansing Conditioners (x2) came today!


----------



## rileypak

Afternoon everyone!

Stay cool


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> *Stay cool *


@rileypak
You too Geli-pak....


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@rileypak
You gettin' any Liters from ULTA?


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak
> You gettin' any Liters from ULTA?


I haven't decided yet. I still have a backup to my current liter in use so I may not.

I've abandoned my ST cart for now. Still planning to grab some stuff from APB though (mostly body).


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@rileypak
I did a very small Claudie cart.  I think I am done.....


----------



## Beamodel

My x2 Joe's Joe arrived today


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel said:


> *My x2 Joe's Joe arrived today*


@Beamodel


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl 
.....


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

@IDareT'sHair 
Hey sis.
Did I miss kindred butters sale?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Not sure?  Lemme check on ETSY.  I know it was 30%

ETA: 35% over $40.00 and 30% under $40 Code = FIREWORK

@curlyhersheygirl


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

@IDareT'sHair
Thanks sis


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl
30% FIREWORK
35% FIRECRACKERS


----------



## bajandoc86

Hey y'all.

Mom got back her biposy results today after a delay (which I'm pissed about but I can't focus on that now) and it's recurrence of her cancer. They haven't told my sister yet, she's at the movies with her friends. I feel so helpless. The surgeon they are seeing doesn't recommend surgery and is referring her back to her old oncologist for chemo. I have asked them to send me copies of all scans and reports to get some second opinions. 

I need to research what to do next, where to go...

Lawd I feel like throwing up. My mom was crying on the phone and it broke my heart. I just wanted to hug her but I am thousands of miles away. I am trying to see if I can get emergency leave, I need to go home...been crying for the last few hours. Think I'm gonna have a strong drink and go to bed.

Why is this happening to my mama? Oh God!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@bajandoc86


I hate that you are so far away Sis. 

I hope you can get emergency leave and go home.  I think you'll feel much better.

Try to get some rest and Pray.  

My thoughts and Prayers are with you.


----------



## Saludable84

@bajandoc86 a big e-hug, an e-shoulder, an e-rum and coke and nothing but prayers for you, your mom and your family during this time.


----------



## Beamodel

Sorry to hear about your mom @bajandoc86 

I'll be praying for your family boo.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Beamodel 

You seem like you are really enjoying the "Relaxed Life"


----------



## rileypak

@bajandoc86
Prayers for you and your family hun


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Beamodel
> 
> You seem like you are really enjoying the "Relaxed Life"



It's not reall a relaxed life to be honest. My hair is so curly as though I never applied a relaxer. @IDareT'sHair


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

Prayers @bajandoc86 , I'm sorry you and your family are going through this, love you girl!


----------



## flyygirlll2

@bajandoc86 I'm so sorry to hear about your mother. Praying for you and your family.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Hey Ladies!

Happy 4th.  Just made a little SSI Cart. 

Picked up a bottle of Okra Winfrey


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Lawd lemme stop!  Waiting On - in no particular order:
HQS: Cleansing Conditioners
Cream & Coco: Summer Tincture Box #2
J.Monique: Rum 'N Raisin Body Butters
Claudie: Reconstructor, Pre-Poo Rx
Kindred Butters: Avocado & Moss DC'er
SSI: Okra Winfrey, Coriander & Fig
*seems like I am missing something?*


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel said:


> *It's not reall a relaxed life to be honest. My hair is so curly as though I never applied a relaxer*.


@Beamodel 
So, are you going to do a corrective and go straighter next time you relax or leave some texture in it?


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Beamodel
> So, are you going to do a corrective and go straighter next time you relax or leave some texture in it?



@IDareT'sHair im just gonna leave it alone. When I had processed it, I left it in for quite a bit of time. It just seems like it was resistant to completely straightening it. So I'm leaving it alone. My new growth blends well so that's a good thing. Technically my hair has chemicals in it, but visually, you can not tell at all. I still look like I'm natural.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Beamodel
You Got Skillzzzzzzzzzz  So I know it looks Purty!


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Beamodel
> You Got Skillzzzzzzzzzz  So I know it looks Purty!



lol thank boo @IDareT'sHair


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

Hey peeps! Just got back from the beach. I've been on vacay with my cousins and I'm headed back to reality tomorrow.
So I may wait on APB. With the $30 minimum and 3 hair lotions, the discount is only about $5. Since I'm not really pressed for Hair Lotions, I really can wait. But we know how PJism works. As we contemplate rational thinking, we end up hitting Pay Nah lol...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@NaturallyATLPCH 
I hope you a great time.....


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Finished Up:
x1 12oz ST'icals Knot Glide Slip Slide.  (x1 12oz and x1 Liter b/ups)


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

IDareT'sHair said:


> @NaturallyATLPCH
> I hope you a great time.....


I had a great time. Spent a coupla days in Orlando at Universal and Disney Springs. Got a tan combined with heat rash . I'm just a big ole baby. My aloe vera gel has me straight though, I'm too old to be getting heat rash, dang sensitive skin.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> *I'm just a big ole baby. My aloe vera gel has me straight though, I'm too old to be getting heat rash, dang sensitive skin.*



@NaturallyATLPCH

Awwww  

I'm glad you enjoyed yourself.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

@bajandoc86 
I'm so sorry to hear about your mom. I'll keep you and your family in prayer. I hope you can get some leave to go home and be with them.


----------



## Aggie

bajandoc86 said:


> Hey y'all.
> 
> Mom got back her biposy results today after a delay (which I'm pissed about but I can't focus on that now) and it's recurrence of her cancer. They haven't told my sister yet, she's at the movies with her friends. I feel so helpless. The surgeon they are seeing doesn't recommend surgery and is referring her back to her old oncologist for chemo. I have asked them to send me copies of all scans and reports to get some second opinions.
> 
> I need to research what to do next, where to go...
> 
> Lawd I feel like throwing up. My mom was crying on the phone and it broke my heart. I just wanted to hug her but I am thousands of miles away. I am trying to see if I can get emergency leave, I need to go home...been crying for the last few hours. Think I'm gonna have a strong drink and go to bed.
> 
> Why is this happening to my mama? Oh God!


Oh my goodness I feel your pain so much right now. I understand how you feel and I will be keeping your mom in prayer. I am so very sorry this is happening to her @bajandoc86


----------



## Aggie

By the way, Happy Independence to all my US e-sisters. My independence is on July 10th, not very far away. So I will be celebrating ours next week. But today, I celebrate with all of you. Hope you all enjoyed it to the max.


----------



## Froreal3

Hi ladies. Went to the beach to see fireworks with fam last night. It was fun. I purchased a 16oz. of BRBC and CTDG. Love these thangs. Then I got an email from my bank saying I had some fraud on my account! Somebody tried to wire $310! from my account. It was declined and they are sending me a new card. Unfortunately that means now I can't get those Kindred Butters items that were sitting in my cart. 

@bajandoc86 so sorry to hear about your mom's results. You're lifted up in prayer.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My Hydroquench Systems Order Arrived and ALL Order Items were shipped.  

That's truly a relief.

I hate Vendor Disputes, so I'm glad she came through.  

Was thinking about placing another order, but I don't wanna push it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My:
Cream & Coco Tincture Box #2 Shipped (hope Box #2 has different scents for ultimate variety)
SheScentit Shipped
Liquid Gold Hair Fruit Smoothies Shipped


----------



## rileypak

*Used up*
Cantu ACV Root Rinse (x1 backup, will repurchase)
Mielle Organics Babassu Mint DC (x2-3 backups, will repurchase)
Silk Dreams Shea What (no backups of old formula, x4 backups of new formula, undecided about repurchase)


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> My Hydroquench Systems Order Arrived and ALL Order Items were shipped.
> 
> That's truly a relief.
> 
> I hate Vendor Disputes, so I'm glad she came through.
> 
> Was thinking about placing another order, but I don't wanna push it.


Whoa! Say what now! You actually got your stuff from her in less than 2 weeks right?


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

IDareT'sHair said:


> My Hydroquench Systems Order Arrived and ALL Order Items were shipped.
> 
> That's truly a relief.
> 
> I hate Vendor Disputes, so I'm glad she came through.
> 
> Was thinking about placing another order, but I don't wanna push it.


That's excellent! Yeah, start slooooowly. 
I snuck in an APB order; 3 Hair Lotions and a Honey Molasses Treatment.


----------



## BrownBetty

@bajandoc86 I'm sorry to hear about you mother's results.   I will keep her in prayer.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Aggie said:


> *Whoa! Say what now! You actually got your stuff from her in less than 2 weeks right?  *


@Aggie
Yeah....how about that?



NaturallyATLPCH said:


> *That's excellent! Yeah, start slooooowly.*


NaturallyATLPCH
I'm not going to get anything else. 

I wouldn't mind having the Brazilian Cocoa & Argan Cleansing Conditioner, but Imma stop while I'm ahead.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

@IDareT'sHair , well the good thing is it appears she has improved so she can be a future purchase.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@NaturallyATLPCH
I'll see if she stays on track until BF and then reassess her CS. 

Let's see if this lasts....  

Girl, I am still severely traumatized and severely suffering with PTSD from that last encounter with her.  It was teeewwww much


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

IDareT'sHair said:


> @NaturallyATLPCH
> 
> *Girl, I am still severely traumatized and severely suffering with PTSD from that last encounter with her.  It was teeewwww much*


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@NaturallyATLPCH
Gurl.. Imma leave HQS alone. 

I'll get back wid 'em BF.......  After I see how they gone ack (for real)

That's what happened last time.  Folks went all in and got took. 

Got left holdin' an empty bag.

I got my missing item like what??? A Whole Year later.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I got a lot of things coming in:
SSI should be here Saturday.  Cream & Coco and Liquid Gold will probably get here around then too.

Will still be waiting on:
J. Monique
Claudie
Kindred Butters


----------



## rileypak




----------



## IDareT'sHair

Morning Lovely Ladies and Happy Weekend!

Yaaaaasssss Lordt.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I think my:

SSI, Cream & Coco might arrive today?  It's here, but not Out For Delivery. 

I'll be glad to have Okra Winfrey back in my stash.  I haven't had that for years.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

Good morning everyone!
Heading out for a family weekend trip. My life will finally return to normal on Monday, what a busy week this has been!


----------



## Froreal3

Hi ladies! Got my 16oz. BRBC and CTDG. Yay! Missed the sound of a nice package being placed on the patio.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My SSI came today!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I thought my Cream & Coco or Liquid Gold would also come today.  Oh, well, maybe tomorrow?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Used Up:
x1 Liquid Gold Caribbean Coconut Hair Smoothie (no CC b/ups - but I have others)


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I'm loving the Black.berry & Tea Ho.me Frag.rance Oil (Sarenzo).


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Mornin' Junkie's of Products!....

My Liquid Gold should be here today. 

Looks like I won't get my 2nd C&C Tincture Box until Monday. 

The Scents.  Lawd the Scents.


----------



## Saludable84

Morning. 

Really trying to not lurk in the HQS thread


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Saludable84 
What's the latest Sis?


----------



## Saludable84

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Saludable84
> What's the latest Sis?



Researching


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Saludable84 said:


> *Morning.
> 
> Really trying to not lurk in the HQS thread *


@Saludable84

Girl. I'm all in it too. 

I went in Texture Me Naturals last night (big mistake) and @curlyhersheygirl had to talk me off the ledge. 

She's having a really, really, really awesome Sale.

I mean $7, $8 $10 that kinda action.  Wonder what's up with that? 

And she has some new stuff that looked delicious.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Saludable84 said:


> *Researching*


@Saludable84 
Mosey on over to TMN.  You know, for research purposes.


----------



## Saludable84

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Saludable84
> Mosey on over to TMN.  You know, for research purposes.


You know how I feel about Tinisha. I really like her but she acts as if I don't exist


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Saludable84 said:


> *You know how I feel about Tinisha. I really like her but she acts as if I don't exist *


@Saludable84''
I was telling @curlyhersheygirl how BAD I wanted to partake on those Sale items and she quickly reminded me of the CS - which took me back to that last convo with her.


----------



## rileypak

That TMN Moisture & Marshmallows sounds lovely


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> *That TMN Moisture & Marshmallows sounds lovely*


@rileypak
Doesn't it tho'? *sux teef*


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My Kindred Butters Shipped....


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@rileypak
Ummm..Yeah...So don't Alikay have a Gel you wanna try????....


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My LG came today.  

She sent me a tiny sample of Castor Gro (unscented).  I'm getting that next time.

Lemme go look at it.

I'm hooked on those Hair Smoothies right now tho'


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak
> Ummm..Yeah...So don't Alikay have a Gel you wanna try????....




I had it long ago (aloe berry I think) but swapped it out without trying it


----------



## DeerDance

Hi Ladies, I'm still holding out with my no-buy.

I used up a ST Pumpkin Clay cleanser. I won't be repurchasing.

Hope everything is going well for ya'll. I need to read this thread....


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@DeerDance


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> *I had it long ago (aloe berry I think) but swapped it out without trying it*


@rileypak
Long Ago before that WnG life uh?

I thought I read great reviews on that one?

ETA: I've swapped a bunch of stuff w/o trying only to come back and repurchase them again  at some point.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Cut my Wash Days to once a week.  Will try this adjustment until Fall (Sept/Oct) & re-evaluate.


----------



## Aggie

Afternoon Ladies!

This is the 2nd week I've neglected my hair. I just had so much other stuff to do and they were taking up my whole wash day. I don't know when I will get this hair cleaned again.


----------



## Aggie

@IDareT'sHair 

You been cleaning up with the sales I see


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Aggie said:


> *You been cleaning up with the sales I see*


@Aggie
Gurl Hush!.....

I was thinking about you earlier, because I was thinking about using the Dead Sea Mask tomorrow.  Please talk me in or out of it.

I wonder if I have the patience?


----------



## Aggie

So far for the month, the only hair related purchase I've done is a liter sized jar of Wetline Xtreme Gel. I have purchased some vitamins and workout clothes because I have to get these 30lbs off my behind.


----------



## Saludable84

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Saludable84''
> I was telling @curlyhersheygirl how BAD I wanted to partake on those Sale items and she quickly reminded me of the CS - which took me back to that last convo with her.


Yeah. I continue to think about that. Makes me wonder how she treats people in real life


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Aggie
Gurl 
You 'peeped' me because I was just on U/lta looking at that Liter Sale.


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> Gurl Hush!.....
> 
> I was thinking about you earlier, because I was thinking about using the Dead Sea Mask tomorrow.  Please talk me in or out of it.
> 
> I wonder if I have the patience?



@IDareT'sHair 
I am definitely going to talk you into it because it does such a good job of cleansing and making the hair behave so well with other products. 

I know you won't sleep with it in your hair because of the tingle but when you get up, just slapped that on for 45 minutes to an hour, then proceed as normal. Apply it in the shower though. This way, you can rinse off the excess that drips all over you.


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> Gurl You 'peeped' me because I was just on U/lta looking at that Liter Sale.




I have my eyes on you girl. You've been shoppinnnn'


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Aggie said:


> *I am definitely going to talk you into it because it does such a good job of cleansing and making the hair behave so well with other products.*


@Aggie
I do Love it, but it is such a mess. .... 

Yeah, Imma pull it out and use it.  I was thinking about using her Cherry Bark and Peppermint Pre-Poo too.  

Right now I  have the Triple Seaweed out to Pre-Poo with tho'.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Aggie said:


> *I have my eyes on you girl. You've been shoppinnnn'*


@Aggie 
It's so tragic.  I really need to staph-it


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@rileypak @Saludable84 @Aggie
What's everybody doing?  

I just slathered on some J.Monique Peppermint, Cherry Bark & Tea Pre-Poo and wrapped in Saran Wrap for overnight.

I totally forgot how intensely tingling it is.


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak @Saludable84 @Aggie
> What's everybody doing?
> 
> I just slathered on some J.Monique Peppermint, Cherry Bark & Tea Pre-Poo and wrapped in Saran Wrap for overnight.
> 
> I totally forgot how intensely tingling it is.


Watching Murdock Mysteries at the moment. I rarely enjoy my TV shows these days. I have been spending a lot of time either at work or in my garden.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Aggie
I made another J. Monique Cart, but will try to hold out until next weekend.   Wonder how long the Sale has been extended?

I wanna grab another Pre-Poo and a couple jars of Cleansing Conditioner

I think tomorrow Imma use: Dead Sea (for Cleansing) and Triple Seaweed (for a Treatment) *both are open*  I wanna use these up.


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> I made another J. Monique Cart, but will try to hold out until next weekend.   Wonder how long the Sale has been extended?
> 
> I wanna grab another Pre-Poo and a couple jars of Cleansing Conditioner
> 
> I think tomorrow Imma use: Dead Sea (for Cleansing) and Triple Seaweed (for a Treatment) *both are open*  I wanna use these up.


I thought her sale ended tomorrow @IDareT'sHair. I was unaware that it was extended.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Aggie
Oh My. 

It was posted in the Sales Thread (again), so I thought it had been extended.

Maybe it does end tomorrow.  Oh well.  That means I'll hafta' wait until BF.  It's not something I am going to rush & buy.


----------



## Saludable84

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak @Saludable84 @Aggie
> What's everybody doing?
> 
> I just slathered on some J.Monique Peppermint, Cherry Bark & Tea Pre-Poo and wrapped in Saran Wrap for overnight.
> 
> I totally forgot how intensely tingling it is.



I still have DC in my hair. Definitely was not the plan.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Saludable84 said:


> *I still have DC in my hair. Definitely was not the plan.*


@Saludable84 
What are you DC'ing with? (Whatever it is, I know it's goodt)


----------



## Aggie

Okay you talked me into it @IDareT'sHair 
I went on J. Monique's site and bought a few body butters and 1 jar of the Dead Sea Mud Wash - just a backup since I still have 2.3 jars full.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Aggie said:


> *Okay you talked me into it :shakesfist:
> 
> I went on J. Monique's site and bought s a few body butters and 1 jar of the Dead Sea Mud Wash - just a backup since I still have 2.3 jars full.*


*IIIIIIIIIIII TALKED YOU into it?*  Oooooo no you didn't!

Lawd....How?

I just said I was waiting until BF.

What Bod.y Butters did you get?


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> *IIIIIIIIIIII TALKED YOU into it?*  Oooooo no you didn't!
> 
> Lawd....How?
> 
> I just said I was waiting until BF.
> 
> What Bod.y Butters did you get?


----------



## Aggie

@IDareT'sHair 

I got:

1 x Organic Dead Sea Mud Hair Wash - 16oz.
1 x Rum 'N' Raisin Body Butter - 8oz.
1 x Frozen Margarita Body Butter - 8oz.
1 x Georgia Sunrise Body Butter - 8oz.
1 x Jasmine Body Butter - 8oz.
1 x Vanilla Buttercream Body Butter - 8oz.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Aggie
Gurl..I still cannot beweave I'm being blamed for your PJ'in' ways!

Well, you do hafta' admit 50% was a good deal? 

I like the scents you named (except the Jasmine) which I haven't tried.  I'm not into the Floral scene.


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> Gurl..I still cannot beweave I'm being blamed for your PJ'in' ways!
> 
> Well, you do hafta' admit 50% was a good deal?
> 
> I like the scents you named (except the Jasmine) which I haven't tried.  I'm not into the Floral scene.


I like Jasmine and I hope I like this butter. If not, I'll just gift it to someone who does.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Aggie said:


> *I like Jasmine and I hope I like this butter. If not, I'll just gift it to someone who does.*


@Aggie
It really helped my skin this winter. 

This summer I've been using Sarenzo's Bod.y Frost.ing.


----------



## Saludable84

Aggie said:


> @IDareT'sHair
> 
> I got:
> 
> 1 x Organic Dead Sea Mud Hair Wash - 16oz.
> 1 x Rum 'N' Raisin Body Butter - 8oz.
> 1 x Frozen Margarita Body Butter - 8oz.
> 1 x Georgia Sunrise Body Butter - 8oz.
> 1 x Jasmine Body Butter - 8oz.
> 1 x Vanilla Buttercream Body Butter - 8oz.


Nah. You had that cart made. You ain't low


----------



## rileypak

@IDareT'sHair
I've been sleeping all evening like I didn't need to go to bed tonight. I was able to resist that Alikay sale. I only really wanted the black soap shampoo so ehhhh.


----------



## Aggie

Saludable84 said:


> Nah. You had that cart made. You ain't low


 

The stuff I bought was sitting in my wish list poised to purchase, so you ain' never lied


----------



## Shay72

@rileypak 
@IDareT'sHair 

My deep conditioners are either APB, Jakeala or J Monique.

APB:
Blueberry Cheesecake

Jakeala:
Beau Very

J Monique:
Hibiscus & Broccoli
Irish Moss & Cocoa
Burdock Root & Nettle 
Wheatgrass & Spinach 
Charcoal


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Shay72
Very nice DC list.

I'm so surprised you put down the 10 Gallon Pail of HV Sitrinillah.

That use to be Bae for you.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Shay72
Did you get anything during the Fiddy%?

I did an overnight in J.Monique's Peppermint, Cherry Bark and Teas (Black & Green) Pre-Poo, which I know you wouldn't like because of the intense tingly.  And it tingled all night long.

I am getting ready to use the Dead Sea Mud Mask which is another Intensely Tingling Product.  (And I know you don't like the Tingle)

I have: Coffee, Charcoal, Wheatgrass, another Triple Seaweed a couple more Pre-Poo's, couple of Dead Sea's and maybe a Broccoli & Hibiscus?

I am also going to use the Triple Seaweed Mask under dryer and Finish it off with BoBeam for Moisture.


----------



## Shay72

@bajandoc86 
Praying for you and your family


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I made another J.Monique mock cart, but I don't think Imma pull the Trigger. 

 Imma try to wait until BF and use up what I have in my stash and really re-evaluate what works for me Hair-wise from this line.

I know I love the Cowash, the Pre-Poo and the durn messy Dead Sea Mud Wash.  I also liked the Bentonite & Rhassoul Tx? I think?

But I need to look carefully all at the other Treatments I have in my Stash and plan for BF


----------



## Shay72

@IDareT'sHair
Oh I think I have J. Monique's Triple Seaweed too. I believe it's in the bathroom. When I listed I was looking in my stash in what I'm calling "the hobby room" now. Since it houses my hair and planner stashes .

I will eventually get back to Hairveda's Sitranillah. My hair is loving Moist PRO, Moist 24/7, and Red Tea Nourishing Conditioner  right now .

The J Monique sale ends today. I'm on the fence because we can see I have plenty but sales like these are the best times to get more. I usually buy them in the 3 or 5 conditioner combo deal she has normally which is already a good deal. At 50 % off its a steal.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Sitting here in Dead Sea Mud Mask.  Will follow up with the Triple Seaweed in a few.

The Dead Sea Mud is messy.  But I made "less of a mess" this Wash Day.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72 said:


> *planner stashes .   I will eventually get back to Hairveda's Sitranillah. My hair is loving Moist PRO, Moist 24/7, and Red Tea Nourishing Conditioner  right now .  The J Monique sale ends today. I'm on the fence because we can see I have plenty but sales like these are the best times to get more. I usually buy them in the 3 or 5 conditioner combo deal she has normally has which is already a good deal. At 50 % off its a steal*.


@Shay72
Lawd NO YOU DON'T Have a Planner Stash!....   Boy I'd love to see that  A .Planner. Stash? Lawd Sweet Baby Jesus.

Gurl....You know Hairveda will always be BAE #STAN  

I hope J. Monique does Fiddy BF.  Last year it was 40%.  Which has me wanting to hit Paynah.  That Fiddy ain't no joke.


----------



## Shay72

@IDareT'sHair 
Thanks for the reminder about the Bentonite & Rhassoul. Haven't bought that in awhile but I loved it. The Charcoal is meh. It won't be a repurchase. I'll say the same about Shi Naturals Henna Gloss. Not a repurchase. It is only okay.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72 said:


> *Thanks for the reminder about the Bentonite & Rhassoul. Haven't bought that in awhile but I loved it. The Charcoal is meh. It won't be a repurchase. I'll say the same about Shi Naturals Henna Gloss. Not a repurchase. It is only okay.*


@Shay72
The Charcoal DC'er & the Dead Sea Mud Wash seems like they pretty much do the same thing, so I know I wouldn't need both of those.

I liked the stuff I tried from Shi Naturals.  Just not the Shipping. 

Costs way too much and the few times I cconvo'ed her, she refused to go to Flat Rate Shipping or even consider a cheaper shipping option.

So no more coins for her.  I know Brownie518 really liked her stuff.


----------



## Shay72

@IDareT'sHair
The way you and @Aggie talk about the performance of the Dead Sea Mud Mask ain't no way it and Charcoal do the same thing. I'm thinking of trying the mud mask.

Saw my mama yesterday. Her natural hair is flourishing. I've finally determined she is a 3a/3b. I've thought that from the beginning but you know when you're first natural you've got to get it out of the shocked phase into the truly moisturized phase to see your true texture.


----------



## Shay72

That's why I don't think that one technique I can't think of it but you use ACV and baking soda a lot and I think we have a thread on it is revolutionary. Your moisture game wasn't on point. That's all. I got blocked from an account on Instagram bc I basically said you never was a 4c. You just wasn't moisturizing properly.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72 said:


> *The way you and talk about the performance of the Dead Sea Mud Mask ain't no way it and Charcoal do the same thing. I'm thinking of trying the mud mask.
> Saw my mama yesterday. Her natural hair is flourishing. I've finally determined she is a 3a/3b. I've thought that from the beginning but you know when you're first natural you've got to get it out of the shocked phase into the truly moisturized phase to see your true texture*.


@Shay72
Yaaassssss....You should definitely try the Mud Wash.

How long has Momma-Shay been Natural now?    I'm glad its working for her.

That is so true about getting out of the shocked phase.

Once you accept the "reality" of your Natural Hair - You begin a whole new/different Hair Journey.

Is Charcoal anything like Jaskeala's Beau Vert?

ETA:  Speaking of J. Monique I have a Jar of the Organic Aloe DC'er too.  All of those are next up in the rotation.  

I can't beweave I bought sooooooo much of that stuff.  I thought I was just buying the Body Butters enmasse,

Nope!  I was buying errrthang.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72 said:


> That's why I don't think that one technique I can't think of it but you use ACV and baking soda a lot and *I think we have a thread on it is revolutionary. Your moisture game wasn't on point. That's all. I got blocked from an account on Instagram bc I basically said you never was a 4c. You just wasn't moisturizing properly.*


@Shay72 


No You Didn't!  Good!  I'm glad you said it.

Blocked Girl?  That's too funny!  I needed that laff.

What is that Technique?  Is it MHM or something like that?  I never tried it.


----------



## Shay72

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Shay72
> 
> 
> No You Didn't!  Good!  I'm glad you said it.
> 
> Blocked Girl?  That's too funny!  I needed that laff.
> 
> What is that Technique?  Is it MHM or something like that?  I never tried it.


Maybe it is MHM. I might be up in that thread because I was researching and looking into stuff but the more I looked 1. I realized I wasn't gonna do alllathem steps 2. I could get that done with some good D.C.  I do an ACV rinse once a month but I've never done the baking soda.


Charcoal is a non factor at least for my hair. It does nothing for it. I think it's supposed be like the activated charcoal people use for their face but instead for your hair. So like a clarifier, deep cleanser, pull out the impurities. It does none of that for my hair.


----------



## Froreal3

Shampooed my twists, used BRBC over APB Green Apple leave in spray, sealed with some APB Silky Soft Serum and CTDG on ends. My hair feels and smells divine!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72 said:


> *Maybe it is MHM. I might be up in that thread because I was researching and looking into stuff but the more I looked 1. I realized I wasn't gonna do alllathem steps 2. I could get that done with some good D.C.  I do an ACV rinse once a month but I've never done the baking soda.*


@Shay72 
I just thought of this. MHM = Maximum Hydration Method.  *Cackles HARD at you talmbout alladem steps.

You Ain't Neva Lies.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Used Up:
x1 8oz QB CTDG (x1 8oz b/up & x2 16oz b/ups)


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Saludable84 
Let us know how quickly you get your Jakeala


----------



## Shay72

Oh yes my no buy for June was a success. I took two passes but I spent less than $20 total, not on hair products and I'm continuing with one again this month. I will evaluate each sale carefully so I'm thinking no to J Monique's. We see what the sales are for Labor Day.


----------



## bajandoc86

My close friend and mentor (she's a pediatric cardiac anaesthesiologist here in JA) asked her hubby (a surgeon) to look at mom's scans. He has some contacts at Memorial Sloan Kettering in NY who specialise in gynae oncology and he wants to refer her there if my parents are willing. Sigh, so we are in the process of getting all the necessary reports/scans etc and we will see how it goes from there. I am definitely not happy with how her case has been managed locally (in Barbados) so far and I am hoping this is a step in a much better direction.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

Thanks for the update @bajandoc86 , still praying for all positive outcomes and possibilities.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@bajandoc86 
I' m so glad she has you and other concerned medical professionals (your close friends & colleagues) looking out for her best interests.

Prayerfully, your parents will be willing to make the trip.  Wishing the Best.


----------



## Beamodel

Currently dc'ing with Joe's Joe


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel said:


> *Currently dc'ing with Joe's Joe*


@Beamodel
Please come back with a review


----------



## Shay72

@IDareT'sHair 
My mom's been natural for 5 months. She transitioned for 35 months, so a month shy of 3 years.


----------



## Saludable84

bajandoc86 said:


> My close friend and mentor (she's a pediatric cardiac anaesthesiologist here in JA) asked her hubby (a surgeon) to look at mom's scans. He has some contacts at Memorial Sloan Kettering in NY who specialise in gynae oncology and he wants to refer her there if my parents are willing. Sigh, so we are in the process of getting all the necessary reports/scans etc and we will see how it goes from there. I am definitely not happy with how her case has been managed locally (in Barbados) so far and I am hoping this is a step in a much better direction.


MSKCC is great cancer center. She will get the best treatment there.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Mornin' Junkies of Products!

My 2nd Cream & Coco Tincture Box should be here today.  I hope it has different scents than Tincture Box #1 just for variety.

Lawd them thangs smell Goodt.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72 said:


> *My mom's been natural for 5 months. She transitioned for 35 months, so a month shy of 3 years*.


@Shay72
WOW!  35 months?  Momma-Shay was patience with her transition.  

She did it via the Salon right?  Does she have any favorite products?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My C&C is Out For Delivery!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

IDareT'sHair said:


> *My C&C is Out For Delivery!*


It's the same Box I got in June (same scents) Not sure if I'll get one in August?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My Kindred Butters Order arrived today!....


----------



## Saludable84

IDareT'sHair said:


> It's the same Box I got in June (same scents) Not sure if I'll get one in August?


Does she post the scents?


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Beamodel
> Please come back with a review



@IDareT'sHair i like it. It soften my hair up. My only dislike is, it didn't absorb into my hair. It looked like I had a bunch of dandruff in my hair when it was the DC.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Beamodel
I used with heat and I also steamed with it.  I thought/felt both ways it absorbed very nicely.  Did you use heat?  Not that you have to.

@KinksAndInk @AgeinATL @curlyhersheygirl
What have ya'll noticed about absorption?  Just wondering if Natcha Strands are soaking it up?  My hair responded very nicely.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Saludable84 said:


> *Does she post the scents?*


@Saludable84
Nope. 

If she had I wouldn't have gotten the July Box because you get x8 Tinctures in the Box.


----------



## KinksAndInk

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Beamodel
> I used with heat and I also steamed with it.  I thought/felt both ways it absorbed very nicely.  Did you use heat?  Not that you have to.
> 
> @KinksAndInk @AgeinATL @curlyhersheygirl
> What have ya'll noticed about absorption?  Just wondering if Natcha Strands are soaking it up?  My hair responded very nicely.


My hair absorbed it with and without heat.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

KinksAndInk said:


> *My hair absorbed it with and without heat.*


@KinksAndInk 
Can't wait to use it again!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@KinksAndInk
I have:
Joe w/wo Peppermint
Avocado & Babbasu
Pumpkin & Mango

I think I'll try the Avocado & Babbasu next


----------



## KinksAndInk

IDareT'sHair said:


> @KinksAndInk
> Can't wait to use it again!


I ran out lol. But it will be a while before I get back to it. I want to declutter my stash and use up some "not a repurchase" items. I'll be hauling hard BF.


----------



## KinksAndInk

@IDareT'sHair the pumpkin is on my list and joe w/ peppermint.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@KinksAndInk
And there's 50-11 other things I wanna get to & use up before I get back to Kindred Butters.

So, it's going to take me minute too.  But when I get back to it, Avocado & Babbasu will be next up.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Hey divas, I hope the summer weather is being good to your tresses 
We used up the following:
8oz rose water ( multiple backups)
12oz HTN growth lotion ( 2 backups)
8oz APB matcha green tea spritz ( no backup of this particular one, definite repurchase)
4oz curl origin bamboo blossom split end serum ( discontinued , 2 backups)


----------



## AgeinATL

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Beamodel
> I used with heat and I also steamed with it.  I thought/felt both ways it absorbed very nicely.  Did you use heat?  Not that you have to.
> 
> @KinksAndInk @AgeinATL @curlyhersheygirl
> What have ya'll noticed about absorption?  Just wondering if Natcha Strands are soaking it up?  My hair responded very nicely.



Mine absorbed with no issues but I had to use heat.


----------



## AgeinATL

IDareT'sHair said:


> @KinksAndInk
> I have:
> Joe w/wo Peppermint
> Avocado & Babbasu
> *Pumpkin & Mango*
> 
> I think I'll try the Avocado & Babbasu next



This is next on my list and the honey conditioner. When you try it, please tag me on your thoughts. Thanks!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl 
Nice use up list Ms. C~


----------



## Aggie

Hola Chicas. 

I hope everyone is having a wonderful evening. I just finished exercising for an hour and had a big cup of protein shake. I'm trying to get my muscles and strength back. Waiting on my vitamins that I ordered from Vitacost.com - hope to pick them up from the courier tomorrow.


----------



## Aggie

My J. Monique order is now awaiting fulfillment but no shipping label created as yet. It's okay though since I'm in no rush to have them. I have lots of backup in my stash.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Beamodel
> I used with heat and I also steamed with it.  I thought/felt both ways it absorbed very nicely.  Did you use heat?  Not that you have to.
> 
> @KinksAndInk @AgeinATL @curlyhersheygirl
> What have ya'll noticed about absorption?  Just wondering if Natcha Strands are soaking it up?  My hair responded very nicely.



Yes I used heat and it just sat on my hair. I like the softness I got, but if it don't absorb, I'd probably skip buying it again @IDareT'sHair


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Beamodel
So sorry it didn't work for you.

 At least you know if you need "softness" you can grab it and finish it up.


----------



## DRAV93

Siamese Twists now has her Sweet Potato Hair Cream back in stock!


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

DRAV93 said:


> Siamese Twists now has her Sweet Potato Hair Cream back in stock!


That's good! Looks like she's coming around I see.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

DRAV93 said:


> Siamese Twists now has her Sweet Potato Hair Cream back in stock!


Did you snatch it up @IDareT'sHair , I perused her Etsy page and it's not there .


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Beamodel
> So sorry it didn't work for you.
> 
> At least you know if you need "softness" you can grab it and finish it up.



Lol @IDareT'sHair   you're right. It was ok though. Not a HG but not bad either. It's was very whipped though.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@NaturallyATLPCH
I did not.  I have not looked there in a minute. 

I still have an 8oz Jar in my Stash.  Hope she makes a full comeback.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

Hi ladies!
So my twists are saying take us down but my mind is saying a few more days . #lazy


----------



## AgeinATL

DRAV93 said:


> Siamese Twists now has her Sweet Potato Hair Cream back in stock!



 Say what now??

Are ya'll getting anything? I have been waiting a LONG time for her to come back and I eventually just stopped looking. I will be mad if I like her products and then she goes AWOL again.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

AgeinATL said:


> Say what now??
> 
> Are ya'll getting anything? I have been waiting a LONG time for her to come back and I eventually just stopped looking. I will be mad if I like her products and then she goes AWOL again.


Well her stock is sketchy again. I'm not getting anything because I've moved on for fear this will happen again and I've found things that work just as well, if not better.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> Well her stock is sketchy again. I'm not getting anything because I've moved on for fear this will happen again and I've found things that work just as well, if not better.


Okay her stock is increasing. She might be making her comeback.


----------



## rileypak

Somebody said Sweet Potatoe Hair Cream is back?????


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Evening Ladies!

And Luvas' of Siamese Twist Sweet Potatoe Hair Creme.  

Lemme go out there & look.  I was hoping she'd reopen with a Sale?

My Alikay came today and I'm disappointed in the Body Butter.

It's going in the Fall/Winter Bod.y Stash.    I rubbed some on my hand and found it to be slightly greasy.

And as far as scents go, Caan't nobody touch Sarenzo!

So in that Fall/Winter grouping:
Bel Nouvo Hair & Bo.dy (will use these for Bod.y)
Bel Nouvo's Safflower Bod.y Butter.
Butter Depot (meh)
Alikay Tropical Splash

*disclaimer*
J.Monique - is here not because of scent or performance - due to creamy consistency


----------



## Beamodel

Question: 
Is it normal for J Monique to print labels and not actually ship it yet? I got a shipping notice on Monday and nothing has moved since then. Today is Thursday. Just curious as to her shipping practices.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Beamodel 
Same Here.  I kept wondering when my stuff would ship? 

Can you t.ext her & ask?  She won't respond to emails only te.xt msg's.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Beamodel
> Same Here.  I kept wondering when my stuff would ship?
> 
> Can you t.ext her & ask?  She won't respond to emails only te.xt msg's.



@IDareT'sHair ok, That makes sence. I sure did email her and nothing. That's stupid to only respond to text messages. What if I don't want her with my number...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel said:


> *ok, That makes sence. I sure did email her and nothing. That's stupid to only respond to text messages. What if I don't want her with my number...*


@Beamodel
I had to file PP Disputes on her just to get her to answer a 'simple' question and then she said: _"you should have called or tex.ted me_."....

ETA:  I just called and left her a v/m
EETTAA: My order is now moving.........


----------



## Beamodel

@IDareT'sHair 

Mines still isn't. When did you get a label


----------



## Beamodel

She don't have her number listed anywhere


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel said:


> *She don't have her number listed anywhere*


786 2812141

My Label was Created: 07/10/17


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair said:


> 786 2812141
> 
> My Label was Created: 07/10/17



Dang the same time frame as mines. Where did you get her number from? It's not listed on her site. Nothing is listed on the contact us section. I think it's pretty stupid she wants people to contact her via phone and don't leave a number


----------



## Beamodel

Wait, my information literally just updated.


----------



## Saludable84

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Beamodel
> I had to file PP Disputes on her just to get her to answer a 'simple' question and then she said: _"you should have called or tex.ted me_."....
> 
> ETA:  I just called and left her a v/m
> EETTAA: My order is now moving.........





Beamodel said:


> She don't have her number listed anywhere





IDareT'sHair said:


> 786 2812141
> 
> My Label was Created: 07/10/17


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Beamodel
It's in the upper right corner.  

What did you order?


----------



## Beamodel

Lol @Saludable84
2 rum raisins @IDareT'sHair

Girl I would have never known that was her number. I do everything on my phone and from the mobile view, it looks like a bunch of random numbers.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

WAIT...HOLLUP ...
Call or text?? Text? What kind of a professional practice is that? Won't have to worry about me ordering from Mizz J. Monique.

In other news, y'all I'm going to have to suffer the long Jakeala wait. I used her Tea Tree soap that I ordered (the loaf) and WOW! I am in love. I'm going to hafta order another loaf


----------



## Beamodel

@NaturallyATLPCH 
This is my first and last time ordering. I don't have time to be texting anyone. I'm not keen on business practices like that. I'd prefer to email a company. I did that and I never got a response from her.

Needless to say, my package is finally moving but I won't be ordering again. I only ordered because it was 50% off.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> *WAIT...HOLLUP ...Call or text?? Text? What kind of a professional practice is that? Won't have to worry about me ordering from Mizz J. Monique.*
> 
> *In other news, y'all I'm going to have to suffer the long Jakeala wait. *



@NaturallyATLPCH
Lurkin' at work today Girl your post made me bust out laffin'.

Uh..Yeah...When I couldn't get a response through her Contact Us link - I filed a PP Dispute and she called me and said I shoulda' tex.ted her or called her.  

How was I 'pose to know some kneegrum foolishness like dat?

Hopefully Jakeala stepped her game back up and got back on point.  She definitely slippin'


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

IDareT'sHair said:


> *
> Uh..Yeah...When I couldn't get a response through her Contact Us link - I filed a PP Dispute and she called me and said I shoulda' tex.ted her or called her. *
> 
> How was I 'pose to know some kneegrum foolishness like dat?
> 
> Hopefully Jakeala stepped her game back up and got back on point.  She definitely slippin'



Paypal disputes always get the ball rolling. LHCF company lurkers do too . Funny how movement on a package results or communication picks up when someone posts dissatisfaction in here or files a PP dispute.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Naturelle Grow has her Items on Sale.  No Code Needed.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My J. Monique is out for delivery!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I was waiting on Sarenzo to reopen at Noon  - now they pushed the time back to 6 p.m.

Not sure if I'll get anything, but I did wanna look around.


----------



## MileHighDiva

Hey Ladies!

Droppin' in to see how everyone is doing this summer.

Any summer growth spurts?  Any vacation or staycations?

I got distracted and missed Courtney's 40% off sale. 

I'm still workin' on my fitness.


----------



## Saludable84

IDareT'sHair said:


> Hopefully Jakeala stepped her game back up and got back on point.  She definitely slippin'





NaturallyATLPCH said:


> Paypal disputes always get the ball rolling. LHCF company lurkers do too . Funny how movement on a package results or communication picks up when someone posts dissatisfaction in here or files a PP dispute.



My Jakeala shipped but hasn't moved.


----------



## KinksAndInk

What y'all buying in here?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@KinksAndInk
I did a Custom with NG (Rosemary & Parsley Hair Balm) and a couple oils from Pip.ing Rock.

Truthfully, looking for a little something to parftake in. 

I thought about doing another J.Monique cart, don't need it.

ETA:  My Claudie's hasn't shipped yet, and I'm trying to do a Supersize of the Pre-Poo.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

J.Monique arrived today (x3 Rum 'N Raisin Bod.y Butter) will stick it w/the Fall Winter Bod.y Butta' Stash.

Her Fiddy is still going on.....

Lemme go look at Sarenzo right quick.


----------



## KinksAndInk

@IDareT'sHair I was looking at the NG sale. Been making carts with APB and KindredButters. I need nothing but at the same time I need something.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

KinksAndInk said:


> *I need nothing but at the same time I need something.*


@KinksAndInk 
This is exactly right where I'm at.

If Claudie upgrades my order I'll be good.


----------



## KinksAndInk

IDareT'sHair said:


> @KinksAndInk
> This is exactly right where I'm at.
> 
> If Claudie upgrades my order I'll be good.


 Get something. You deserve it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

IDareT'sHair said:


> *I was waiting on Sarenzo to reopen at Noon  - now they pushed the time back to 6 p.m.
> Not sure if I'll get anything, but I did wanna look around.*


DUH!  I see Sarenzo actually doesn't open until tomorrow.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

IDareT'sHair said:


> I was waiting on Sarenzo to reopen at Noon  - now they pushed the time back to 6 p.m.
> 
> Not sure if I'll get anything, but I did wanna look around.


I know. I'm going to get my aunts some creamy oil. The 8 ouncers should last them a while lol...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

KinksAndInk said:


> *Get something. You deserve it*.


@KinksAndInk 
Thanks Pusha'  So do You!.....

Imma see if I hear back from Claudie and Imma see what Sarenzo does tomorrow.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> *I know. I'm going to get my aunts some creamy oil. The 8 ouncers should last them a while lol...*


@NaturallyATLPCH
What scents?

When I was telling you about the Fall/Winter Buttas' I forgot about that Bask & Bloom.  I saw it in my stash yesterday.  *Forgot I had it*


----------



## KinksAndInk

IDareT'sHair said:


> @KinksAndInk
> Thanks Pusha'  So do You!.....
> 
> Imma see if I hear back from Claudie and Imma see what Sarenzo does tomorrow.


I really want some silk scrunchies but I can't bring myself to pay $16 shipping for 2 sets of them when shipping was just $5 a few months ago. So maybe I'll just grab that honey conditioner from KB.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

KinksAndInk said:


> I really want some silk scrunchies but I can't bring myself to pay $16 shipping for 2 sets of them when shipping was just $5 a few months ago. *So maybe I'll just grab that honey conditioner from KB.*


@KinksAndInk
I am really looking forward to my next Purchase from KB


----------



## Saludable84

Saludable84 said:


> My Jakeala shipped but hasn't moved.


Guess what just moved?


----------



## Saludable84

KinksAndInk said:


> I really want some silk scrunchies but *I can't bring myself to pay $16 shipping for 2 sets of them when shipping was just $5 a few months ago.* So maybe I'll just grab that honey conditioner from KB.


Wait. What?

None of this makes sense.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Saludable84 said:


> *Guess what just moved?*


@Saludable84


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair said:


> My J. Monique is out for delivery!



Mines was delivered today but I'm not at home to grab it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel said:


> *Mines was delivered today but I'm not at home to grab it.*


@Beamodel 
Now we need to work on getting your HQS delivered.


----------



## Beamodel

lol I know right @IDareT'sHair 

That's all I'm waiting on.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Beamodel
Hopefully, you'll hear something next week.


----------



## KinksAndInk

Saludable84 said:


> Wait. What?
> 
> None of this makes sense.


That's what I said. I mean they are coming from Korea but how did shipping increase like that over a few months. How could you ship 2 sets for $5 now you charge 3x that for 2 sets?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I see KV's 25% Sale is still on.  

Not planning on getting anything, but will keep that option open.

I Should finish up x1 KV Hydromax Cleansing Conditioner tomorrow.  Not sure if I'll use up anything else?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@KinksAndInk
Gurl.....I am really ready to buy somethin'


----------



## KinksAndInk

@IDareT'sHair so am I. I just had to snatch my soul back into my body and hit my chill button and backspace some stuff I'd typed....So I really need some retail therapy lol


----------



## IDareT'sHair

KinksAndInk said:


> so am I. *I just had to snatch my soul back into my body and hit my chill button* and backspace some stuff I'd typed....So I really need some retail therapy lol


@KinksAndInk
Me Too!

I'm tryna' wait to hear back from Claudie on this size upgrade.  And I am trying to see what Sarenzo does tomorrow.  I hope they have some left over 4oz jars of Bo.dy Frostings.  

I'm not really interested in the 8oz jars.


----------



## KinksAndInk

IDareT'sHair said:


> @KinksAndInk
> Me Too!
> 
> I'm tryna' wait to hear back from Claudie on this size upgrade.  And I am trying to see what Sarenzo does tomorrow.


Hopefully you hear back soon. I still haven't ordered from sarenzo. Might test the waters tomorrow.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@KinksAndInk
Right now I'm only interested in the 4oz Bo.dy Frostings. (Although the 4oz jars were going to be discontinued)

I'm good on their hair stuff.  My newest Fav from them is the Heavy Avocado Hair Creme.


----------



## KinksAndInk

I don't know what I want but I'm about to buy something to soothe this petty spirit that's creping into my soul. Maybe I need to get off the internet before things go left


----------



## KinksAndInk

IDareT'sHair said:


> @KinksAndInk
> Right now I'm only interested in the 4oz Bo.dy Frostings. (Although the 4oz jars were going to be discontinued)
> 
> I'm good on their hair stuff.  My newest Fav from them is the Heavy Avocado Hair Creme.


Hmmm...Body frostings. Might have to look into those.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

KinksAndInk said:


> *Hmmm...Body frostings. Might have to look into those.*


@KinksAndInk
Totally Addictive and the Scents are Wildly Amazing.....


----------



## Saludable84

KinksAndInk said:


> I don't know what I want but I'm about to buy something to soothe this petty spirit that's creping into my soul. Maybe I need to get off the internet before things go left



Just. Swipe. Left.


----------



## Saludable84

IDareT'sHair said:


> @KinksAndInk
> Right now I'm only interested in the 4oz Bo.dy Frostings. (Although the 4oz jars were going to be discontinued)
> 
> I'm good on their hair stuff.  My newest Fav from them is the Heavy Avocado Hair Creme.



I haven't checked the site yet, but my last 4 Creamy oil bottles broke on the sides. I'm kind of glad they are changing the packaging because I've had to rip a bigger hole and scoop it out with a finger. 

I basically have 4 open  because once they break, it bothers me.


----------



## KinksAndInk

Saludable84 said:


> Just. Swipe. Left.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

IDareT'sHair said:


> @NaturallyATLPCH
> What scents?
> 
> When I was telling you about the Fall/Winter Buttas' I forgot about that Bask & Bloom.  I saw it in my stash yesterday.  *Forgot I had it*


@IDareT'sHair 
Well they like fruity scents so some fruity stuff, Summer Love, Mango Madness, etc. They wanted Blue Summer and Lychee and Mango but those are discontinued.  Imma sneak in a Golden, Sands, and a Bombshell for myself (that list might grow) .
@Saludable84 that's great news. Might place another order by the result of yours.


----------



## rileypak

Ship ship from Soultanicals!

Tossed a Sweet Potatoe HC into my cart from ST but I'm waiting until it cools down to purchase. Don't want that frothy whipped goodness to be a puddle when it reaches me.


----------



## MileHighDiva

KinksAndInk said:


> I really want some silk scrunchies but I can't bring myself to pay $16 shipping for 2 sets of them when shipping was just $5 a few months ago. So maybe I'll just grab that honey conditioner from KB.


Have you considered ordering your silk scrunchies from maysilk on etsy?  Best deal around,


----------



## Beamodel

My J Monique arrived today. 2 rum raisins. Ummm they smell ok. It's not a drool worthy smell. The product itself feels great on my skin though. Im glad I got it on sale because I definitely would not have purchased this at full price.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel said:


> *The product itself feels great on my skin though.* *Im glad I got it on sale because I definitely would not have purchased this at full price.*


@Beamodel 
It does feel good.  It saved my skin this winter. 

Agreed about the Sale price.


----------



## KinksAndInk

MileHighDiva said:


> Have you considered ordering your silk scrunchies from maysilk on etsy?  Best deal around,


That's where I was getting them from. Shipping is now $9 for 1 set, $16 for 2. I just can't. How is shipping almost the same price as the product?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

KinksAndInk said:


> That's where I was getting them from. Shipping is now $9 for 1 set, $16 for 2. I just can't. *How is shipping almost the same price as the product?*


@KinksAndInk 
Giving me NurCreations Flashbacks


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Lawd I hope Sarenzo don't out price themselves with me. 

Their prices are steadily inching up. 

I may look at the H.ome F.ragrance Oils if that page is loaded and call it a day.  

I am actually not too interested in the 8 oz Bod.y Frostings.  I like being able to have a zillion varieties which the 4oz allowed me to do. 

Same with the Creamies.  I still haven't purchased the larger Creamies.

Glad I stockpiled both of those. 

Now Who says being a PJ doesn't pay off?


----------



## rileypak

KinksAndInk said:


> That's where I was getting them from. Shipping is now $9 for 1 set, $16 for 2. I just can't. How is shipping almost the same price as the product?


Whaaaaaaa????


----------



## Saludable84

@IDareT'sHair

I would still need to know how the new packaging looks (haven't visited the new site). 

I totally agree about the smaller jars because I purchased the body polishes in sea salt and something and it's tolerable but lace is not a keeper for me. It's too sweet like butterscotchy smell. Luckily it's 4 oz, if it was more, I would be upset. I guess I will have to stick to what I know or what seems safe.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Saludable84 said:


> *I would still need to know how the new packaging looks (haven't visited the new site).
> I totally agree about the smaller jars because I purchased the body polishes in sea salt and something and it's tolerable but lace is not a keeper for me. It's too sweet like butterscotchy smell. Luckily it's 4 oz, if it was more, I would be upset. I guess I will have to stick to what I know or what seems safe*.


@Saludable84
Go check out the New Packaging.

There have been a couple I picked that I did not care for and would be highly upset if I woulda' had 8oz's of it.  Did not smell like the description. 

However, all in all their scents are still #1 in my book, if you get the right one, with C&C a close 2nd.

Sarenzo sent me something in one of those Silver Sample Tubes that was called "Detangling Conditioner"  It was extremely "Slippy" like KG.  However, I have not seen it listed on their site?

I wonder if it is something they were thinking about producing?  It was extremely Goodt.


----------



## Saludable84

@IDareT'sHair I haven't been completely disappointed by their scents, but have had a few I didn't care for. 

They sent me a sample of summer love and I kinda like that  considering it smells like fruit punch. 

Let me twist my hair before I make any concrete decisions.


----------



## Aggie

Beamodel said:


> *My J Monique arrived today. 2 rum raisins*. Ummm they smell ok. It's not a drool worthy smell. The product itself feels great on my skin though. Im glad I got it on sale because I definitely would not have purchased this at full price.


I hope mine is as intense as when I first bought it or I'll be mad as hell. I really liked my first jar of the bolded. So anyway...waiting patiently for my package. I got a shipping notification for it on Friday so it should be here this coming week hopefully.


----------



## Aggie

Morning ladies!

Currently giving myself a henna treatment for 2.5 to 3 hours. I have church tonight - Babbie Mason will be giving a concert at my church so i have to finish this hair quickly today. 

I will be deep conditioning with MOBO Mint Deep Conditioner and NG Vanilla Fig Moisturizing Deep Conditioner.


----------



## Aggie

Also, I finished up a jar of Alikay Naturals Honey and Sage Deep Conditioner and while I like this conditioner, it is not a repurchase. As you all know, I am scaling back on vendors. My attention is just all over the place and I don't think I like it too much since I am getting busier with other things, like working out to get this extra weight off me and dealing with my garden.

I actually have a moringa tree that a friend of mine gave me on Friday. I will be planting that in the ground sometime this week along with some other seeds I bought online. I am so excited about my garden


----------



## KinksAndInk

rileypak said:


> Whaaaaaaa????


My exact reaction. I need to know the logic behind this. Now I could see if it was a heavy product but 12 scrunchies plus packaging weighs about or less than 1lb. Gonna just make my own.


----------



## Aggie

Just finished up a jar of NG Intense Deep Conditioner to cowash my henna treatment out. No backup and not a repurchase.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Beamodel
> It does feel good.  It saved my skin this winter.
> 
> Agreed about the Sale price.



I really like the texture. It's a very nice cream.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Welp.  My fears just became a reality. ......

It looks like it will be a while before I buy any Sarenzo.  Um...Buh Bye.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

IDareT'sHair said:


> Welp.  My fears just became a reality. ......
> 
> It looks like it will be a while before I buy any Sarenzo.  Um...Buh Bye.


I was just coming in here to check on you @IDareT'sHair ! What chu get girl?


----------



## Saludable84

IDareT'sHair said:


> Welp.  My fears just became a reality. ......
> 
> It looks like it will be a while before I buy any Sarenzo.  Um...Buh Bye.



What happened?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Saludable84 said:


> *What happened?*


@Saludable84
Did you check the prices?  

I'll still get some DC'ers from time to time when they have a decent Sale.  I hope this new strategy works out for them.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

Well I got 3 creamy oil bundles, 6 of those are for my aunts and cousins.


----------



## Saludable84

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Saludable84
> Did you check the prices?
> 
> I'll still get some DC'ers from time to time when they have a decent Sale.  I hope this new strategy works out for them.


I saw the email with the prices.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

I wish Jakeala would have another buy 1 get 1 free sale which includes the Silky Hair oil like she did a while back.


----------



## Beamodel

Okay um so sarenzo creamy oil went from $10 to $14.50 and the body frostings went from $10 to $16.50. 

I'll be cherishing the several bottles of the creaky oil  and body frosting that I already have. Not a repurchase due to the huge price increase.


----------



## Saludable84

Beamodel said:


> *Okay um so sarenzo creamy oil went from $10 to $14.50 and the body frostings went from $10 to $16.50. *
> 
> I'll be cherishing the several bottles of the creaky oil  and body frosting that I already have. Not a repurchase due to the huge price increase.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

But the creamy oils are 8 ounces now verses the 4 they used to be. 
Were the 8 ounce oils ever $10? I don't recall.
Looks like the best time to get them would be in a bundle since they would be around $10 or less each.
They've gone up on prices but ounces too (as it relates to creamy oil and a few other things). I don't usually purchase anything else from them.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@NaturallyATLPCH
They use to be $10.50.  Not sure how many ounces were in that Amber Tube?

I was buying the Bod.y Frostings @ 3 for $25.00.  I personally liked the smaller jars and I currently don't have any interest in the 8oz'ers. 

I think the smaller ones of each should still be an option.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

IDareT'sHair said:


> @NaturallyATLPCH
> They use to be $10.50.  Not sure how many ounces were in that Amber Tube?
> 
> I was buying the Bod.y Frostings @ 3 for $25.00.  I personally liked the smaller jars and I currently don't have any interest in the 8oz'ers.
> 
> I think the smaller ones of each should still be an option.


Okay the amber tubes were about 5 or 6 ounces. So $14.50 for 8 ounces is about right unless you get a bundle where they amount to less than $10 as I said. 
I don't have any interest in the body frostings anymore but I'm noticing that more companies are ridding themselves of 4 ounces and jumping to 8. I'm sure it saves them money in the long run but it isn't very user friendly to the consumer because it is too much product.
My family members LOVE that creamy oil so 8 ounces will pretty much last them until their next visits up here lol...


----------



## Saludable84

The 8oz creamy oil is actually less per ounce now, and I don't mind it so much, but probably would have been easier to introduce the 8oz while phasing out the 5.5oz. I won't stop buying, but it would probably have to be during a good sale.

The body frosting hits me the hardest.


----------



## Beamodel

Good catch on the oz. increase.


----------



## Beamodel

@IDareT'sHair 
I preferred the 4oz bottles too.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel said:


> *I preferred the 4oz bottles too.*


@Beamodel
....

ETA:  I would at least like having the Option to choose between the 4oz or the 8oz


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Hey Junkies of all things Products!

I think I want x3 Mielle B&M DC'ers for $30, so now I need to think about how I can get myself to a Sally.

I had a convo with Sarenzo about my 4oz BF's.  Yeah...What's my name???? #noshame

Not sure anything will change tho'


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Using:
Mission:Condition's HempAde (one of the best Hair Balms of all times) 

I'm on my last jar. I will put it away.

Imma need Kindred Butters to start working on a Pomade.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Saludable84


----------



## KinksAndInk

IDareT'sHair said:


> Imma need Kindred Butters to start working on a Pomade.



And a creamy oil. And a serum. And a cowash. And a leave-in.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

KinksAndInk said:


> And a creamy oil. And a serum. And a cowash. And a leave-in.


@KinksAndInk
And a Protein Treatment and a Spritz.  And a Growth Oil and a.................


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Speaking of Spritz: Just did a quick misting with AV Moringa & Ginseng


----------



## KinksAndInk

IDareT'sHair said:


> @KinksAndInk
> And a Protein Treatment and a Spritz.  And a Growth Oil and a.................


I was gonna say protein treatment but I didn't wanna be greedy. Might as well throw in a prepoo too


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@KinksAndInk 
I know she can find a coupla' really good "testers"


----------



## IDareT'sHair

KinksAndInk said:


> I was gonna say protein treatment but I didn't wanna be greedy. *Might as well throw in a prepoo too*


@KinksAndInk'
OOOO Yeah....I Lurves These!  

And some kinda' Butta'


----------



## KinksAndInk

IDareT'sHair said:


> @KinksAndInk
> I know she can find a coupla' really good "testers"


----------



## KinksAndInk

IDareT'sHair said:


> @KinksAndInk'
> OOOO Yeah....I Lurves These!
> 
> And some kinda' Butta'


Oh yeah a butta in some yummy scents.


----------



## rileypak

Good morning!


----------



## Aggie

Good Morning PJs!

I am getting rid of a couple of RUSK Shine Enhancing Lusterizers. I have no use for them since I rarely ever straighten my hair and when I did use it, it didn't leave much shine on my hair. So in the trash they go.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Evening  PJ's!

So, I was able to grab x3 MO Babbasu & Mint DC'ers that rang up $22.50.  There was an adduitional 25% off.

Um Yeah, I feel like I hit that Jackpot!


----------



## Shay72

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Shay72
> WOW!  35 months?  Momma-Shay was patience with her transition.
> 
> She did it via the Salon right?  Does she have any favorite products?


Yes, now she only goes there like every 2-3 months. She loves some Design Essentials products made for natural hair that she buys through the salon.


----------



## Aggie

Afternoon ladies. I finished my bottle of Bask and Blooms Gentle Herbal Cleanser yesterday. Forgot to post that. No back up, no repurchase at the moment.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My Naturelle Grow came today.  Unfortunately, it's the wrong thing.

I ordered Rosemary & Parsley Pomade and she sent me a Marshmallow & Slippery Elm DC'er.

She is going to send me out the right order.

ETA:  My Pip.ing Rock Rice Bran & Pumpkin Seed Oils came today too.


----------



## Shay72

MileHighDiva said:


> Hey Ladies!
> 
> Droppin' in to see how everyone is doing this summer.
> 
> Any summer growth spurts?  Any vacation or staycations?
> 
> I got distracted and missed Courtney's 40% off sale.
> 
> I'm still workin' on my fitness.


I'll be in Atlanta next week with my BF who is driving me MF'ing crazy right now. He lucky I love him.


----------



## Shay72

Saludable84 said:


> I haven't checked the site yet, but my last 4 Creamy oil bottles broke on the sides. I'm kind of glad they are changing the packaging because I've had to rip a bigger hole and scoop it out with a finger.
> 
> I basically have 4 open  because once they break, it bothers me.


Thank goodness! Wasn't @BrownBetty that warned us about them bottles in the first place. I hate 'em .


----------



## Shay72

So I'm guessing we can't use the LHCF discount on the APB subscription boxes right? I'm contemplating getting the August one.


----------



## Saludable84

Shay72 said:


> So I'm guessing we can't use the LHCF discount on the APB subscription boxes right? I'm contemplating getting the August one.


No. You cannot use them. 

I want a box, but my APB stash is still never ending.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72 said:


> *I'll be in Atlanta next week with my BF who is driving me MF'ing crazy right now. He lucky I love him.*


@Shay72
Awww.... Road Trip!  Have Fun Sis.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I was just out in my stash tryna' figure out when/how I bought all that KB


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@rileypak
Did you buy any Mielle Organics @ 3 $30 at Sally?  Mine rang up at $22.50.  

They gave me an additional 25% off.


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak
> Did you buy any Mielle Organics @ 3 $30 at Sally?  Mine rang up at $22.50.
> 
> They gave me an additional 25% off.


Mielle Organics is also 25% off for the month of July. I thought I posted about that in here? I saw it when I bought my gel...

ETA: Nah. Still have plenty of the DC. Still deciding on the gel.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> *Mielle Organics is also 25% off for the month of July. I thought I posted about that in here?*


@rileypak
Right I know.

A coworker went to a different Sally and they just gave it to her at x3 $30.00.  They didn't take the additional 25% off.

Gone & get that Gel.  You know you want it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Mornin' Junkies of Products.......


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Still waiting on my Claudie.  I upgraded my Pre-Poo order from a 8oz to a 16oz.


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> Gone & get that Gel.  You know you want it.


I haven't tried it with a Wash and Go yet so I'm not planning to purchase another bottle until I confirm it works for that.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

Hi ladies. I fell out with one of my friends and it is really bothering me. Bought two Jakeala Silky Hair oils for some retail therapy but I still feel upset.
This too shall pass. I hate being on bad terms with people.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> *Hi ladies. I fell out with one of my friends and it is really bothering me. Bought two Jakeala Silky Hair oils for some retail therapy but I still feel upset.
> This too shall pass. I hate being on bad terms with people*.


@NaturallyATLPCH 
Found x2 Silky's in my Stash.  I thought I only had x1.

I hate when that happens.  I also had a situation back in March with a "friend"  (former coworker) We haven't spoken since.  It's good though.  It was time. (Actually past time). 

She's called twice since then, but I haven't answered.  I was so ready to cut that loose anyway.  

Too needy, clingy, totally self-absorbed and overly important in a rude, nasty kinda way.

The other times when I thought I was rid of her, she managed to slip back in.  Not this time.  Gurl Bye.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

Yeah, it really does suck. Especially when you want more for people than they want for themselves. Ah well. 

Two silkies eh? What fragrances?
I think I'm going to bypass a leave in altogether because I styled with only this silky oil and my bun and hair are STILL SOFT.


----------



## Shay72

Saludable84 said:


> No. You cannot use them.
> 
> I want a box, but my APB stash is still never ending.


Yeah, I figured that. I'm just being cheap. I'm using a gift card.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> Yeah, it really does suck. Especially when you want more for people than they want for themselves. Ah well.
> *Two silkies eh? What fragrances?*
> I think I'm going to bypass a leave in altogether because I styled with only this silky oil and my bun and hair are STILL SOFT.


@NaturallyATLPCH
I thought you were getting some type of Tea Tree or Charcoal Loaf?  

I think they are Peach Bellini's?  Or Pineapple Mango ?


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

IDareT'sHair said:


> @NaturallyATLPCH
> I thought you were getting some type of Tea Tree or Charcoal Loaf?
> 
> I think they are Peach Bellini's?  Or Pineapple Mango ?


I have a loaf already. I'm going to wait before I order another, gonna use up some soap, won't be hard with me showering twice a day because of this heat.
Peach Bellini smells AMAZING.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Happy Friday to all the Junkies of Products!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> *Peach Bellini smells AMAZING.*



@NaturallyATLPCH
So does Berry Bellini. Pineapple Mango and Love Spellz Berry (or whatever it's called).


----------



## rileypak

Morning!


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

IDareT'sHair said:


> @NaturallyATLPCH
> So does Berry Bellini. Pineapple Mango and Love Spellz Berry (or whatever it's called).


Girl yes, Berry Bellini smells great. She had that scent option? I might need to make a change.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Okay, So *cough* I ended making a purchase with
Texture me Naturals: .....
x2 Cleanse Me Gently
x1 Condition Me Softly R/O Conitioner (b/up)
x1 Roses & Mint Balm
x2 7 Layer Butter
x1 Healing Butter
x ACV Rinse
x2 Marshmallow

Welp.  i said the same thing about - Sarenzo, Soultanicals etc...so I said why not?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> *Girl yes, Berry Bellini smells great. She had that scent option? I might need to make a change.*


@NaturallyATLPCH
Yep.  Or ask for a Custom Request.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@rileypak
What's Up?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Saludable84 
I will keep you posted about TMN's ACV Rinse (I bought that strictly for research purposes so I could report back), even though it has to be mixed which I personally don't care for.


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak
> What's Up?


Trying to decide if I'm doing my hair tonight or going to put it off until later...like Sunday


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> Trying to decide if I'm doing my hair tonight *or going to put it off until later...like Sunday*


@rileypak
Mine will be Sunday.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My NG replacement came today!


----------



## Saludable84

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Saludable84
> I will keep you posted about TMN's ACV Rinse (I bought that strictly for research purposes so I could report back), even though it has to be mixed which I personally don't care for.



I'm researching that and silky serum. Who am I kidding. I'm researching like 5 things right now.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Saludable84 said:


> *Who am I kidding. I'm researching like 5 things right now.*


@Saludable84

Get it Gurl  Gone & Do What you do!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Mornin' PJ's. 

Thinking about my Regi for tomorrow?  I've already reworked some thangs.

Will probably finish up: Nur Creations Avocado (x1 b/up) and x1 BoBeam (several b/ups)


----------



## flyygirlll2

Morning Ladies!

I'm currently at the airport. I'm on my way to FL for the week to see my mom for her birthday. So security searched my bag. I had QB Burdock Root Butter Cream and MHC Sophia Hair Grease ( both practically full jars) in my bag. The guy proceeded to tell me they were too big and if I wanted to keep them, I'd have to go back to check in my bag.... which I don't have time for. 

Needless to say, I had to let them be discarded 
 I should have known better when I was packing but I did it last minute 

DH even this morning before dropping me off said he hoped I didn't put any hair products in the bag  I'm not going to tell him about this  lol. 

I just ordered the MHC Sophia's Hair Grease from Hattache and APB Cupuacu Avocado Moisturizer. I'm having it shipped to FL so at  least I'll have something for my hair. My mom has a bunch of hair products but it's been a while, so idk what she has.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

flyygirlll2 said:


> *So security searched my bag. I had QB Burdock Root Butter Cream and MHC Sophia Hair Grease ( both practically full jars) in my bag. The guy proceeded to tell me they were too big and if I wanted to keep them, I'd have to go back to check in my bag.... which I don't have time for.*


@flyygirlll2
Hi Lady!  I was thinking about you the other day.  

Have a Good time visiting with your Mom.

Re: Bolded...................


----------



## rileypak

@IDareT'sHair
@flyygirlll2

My soul wept when I read that


----------



## flyygirlll2

@IDareT'sHair Hey Sis! Things have been hectic to say the least. I'll have to pm you. My mom's birthday is the 25th. She's so excited cause I haven't been down there in a minute.

I was sooo pissed about those products being discarded smh.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> *My soul wept when I read that *


@rileypak 

Mine too.  My heart skipped a beat.


----------



## rileypak

Think I'm going to change up my DC and try to use up two or three open jars. Think I've got an ST Monoi, ST Strand Repair, and APB Flowers and Roots open


----------



## flyygirlll2

rileypak said:


> @IDareT'sHair
> @flyygirlll2
> 
> My soul wept when I read that



Girl, I looked at that man as if he were Satan when he told me the products were too big 
2 full jars in the trash


----------



## IDareT'sHair

flyygirlll2 said:


> *I was sooo pissed about those products being discarded smh.*


@flyygirlll2
Me Too.

I am so happy you get to spend some time away.  Hope your Mom has a nice B-Day.

You can always find a Sally and grab some goodies.  Wonder how that Heat will do on your Hair?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

flyygirlll2 said:


> *Girl, I looked at that man as if he were Satan when he told me the products were too big*


@flyygirlll2


----------



## rileypak

Went looking for all my open DC jars in both fridges, ended up finding like six products I want to open up now... when trying to do right goes wrong


----------



## flyygirlll2

IDareT'sHair said:


> @flyygirlll2
> Me Too.
> 
> I am so happy you get to spend some time away.  Hope your Mom has a nice B-Day.
> 
> You can always find a Sally and grab some goodies.  Wonder how that Heat will do on your Hair?



Me too. I really need to getaway. That's true. There's a Sally's and BSS near my parent's house. I didn't want to take any chances since I know the products I was bringing works for my hair. 

I washed my hair yesterday and did twists for a twist out today but parts of my hair were still wet, so I ended up putting my hair in a high bun.  It's been hot up here but I know the heat down there can be atrocious.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> *Went looking for all my open DC jars in both fridges, ended up finding like six products I want to open up now... when trying to do right goes wrong  *


@rileypak 

What you find Gurl?

You ain't gone never be Right, so you might as well enjoy being Wrong.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

flyygirlll2 said:


> *It's been hot up here but I know the heat down there can be atrocious.*


@flyygirlll2
Exactly.


----------



## flyygirlll2

IDareT'sHair said:


> @flyygirlll2



Girl, I was too through  I was like... it's too early for this man to be doing the devil's work. Why lord


----------



## IDareT'sHair

flyygirlll2 said:


> *I was like... it's too early for this man to be doing the devil's work. Why lord *


@flyygirlll2 
He sure did let Satan use him.


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak
> What you find Gurl?


Soultanicals Cocoatastic Curl Elastic
SSI Papaya Super Hydrate Hair Mask
Jakaela Beau Vert Masque
Cream & Coco Spun Sugar Reconstructor
APB Quinoa Sachi Herbal Conditioner
TGIN Honey Miracle Hair Mask
QB CTDG


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> *Soultanicals Cocoatastic Curl Elastic*
> *SSI Papaya Super Hydrate Hair Mask*
> *Jakaela Beau Vert Masque*
> *Cream & Coco Spun Sugar Reconstructor*
> *APB Quinoa Sachi Herbal Conditioner*
> *TGIN Honey Miracle Hair Mask*
> *QB CTDG*


@rileypak
Lawd....That's a mini-stash.


----------



## rileypak

*Tossed*
Soultanicals Strand Repair Cuticle Strengthening Recovery Mask (looked strangely curdled and was turning brown, found a crack in the lid )


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> *Tossed*
> *Soultanicals Strand Repair Cuticle Strengthening Recovery Mask (looked strangely curdled and was turning brown, found a crack in the lid )*


@rileypak
Wow....Gurl That's too bad. 

I felt the same way about that durn Molasses Reconstruct i had to pitch.


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak
> Lawd....That's a mini-stash.



I pulled that CTDG out though. 
Might use it on my ends tomorrow.


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak
> Wow....Gurl That's too bad.
> I felt the same way about that durn Molasses Reconstruct i had to pitch.


Gurl I didn't even know it had a crack in the lid! 
I would have put it in a new jar.


----------



## Anaisin

flyygirlll2 said:


> Morning Ladies!
> 
> I'm currently at the airport. I'm on my way to FL for the week to see my mom for her birthday. So security searched my bag. I had QB Burdock Root Butter Cream and MHC Sophia Hair Grease ( both practically full jars) in my bag. The guy proceeded to tell me they were too big and if I wanted to keep them, I'd have to go back to check in my bag.... which I don't have time for.
> 
> Needless to say, I had to let them be discarded
> I should have known better when I was packing but I did it last minute
> 
> DH even this morning before dropping me off said he hoped I didn't put any hair products in the bag  I'm not going to tell him about this  lol.
> 
> I just ordered the MHC Sophia's Hair Grease from Hattache and APB Cupuacu Avocado Moisturizer. I'm having it shipped to FL so at  least I'll have something for my hair. My mom has a bunch of hair products but it's been a while, so idk what she has.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> *Gurl I didn't even know it had a crack in the lid! *
> *I would have put it in a new jar.*


@rileypak
No crack here.  It just separated, curdled and went bad.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Waiting On:
Claudie
Eden's 
Texture Me Naturals


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@KinksAndInk
Thank you for helping me think of a very preliminary list of BF Liters.
ST'icals KG
ST'icals Afrotastic
Cathy Hwse UBH
Oyin HH
And maybe some Eulcence?

@rileypak


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> @KinksAndInk
> Thank you for helping me think of a very preliminary list of BF Liters.
> ST'icals KG
> ST'icals Afrotastic
> Cathy Hwse UBH
> Oyin HH
> And maybe some Eulcence?
> 
> @rileypak


No you don't start me to thinking about Black Friday in July


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> *No you don't start me to thinking about Black Friday in July *


@rileypak

It's all @KinksAndInk 's fault 

But seriously, you need to be thinkin' 'bout it.  I mean at least a little right?


----------



## KinksAndInk

IDareT'sHair said:


> @KinksAndInk
> Thank you for helping me think of a very preliminary list of BF Liters.
> ST'icals KG
> ST'icals Afrotastic
> Cathy Hwse UBH
> Oyin HH
> And maybe some Eulcence?
> 
> @rileypak


+10-12 one offs.  And you forgot the Oyin whipped pudding  

All I want is Oyin (2L honey hemp and 2 16oz whipped pudding), KindredButters (everything  ) and APB (hair and body buttas, DCs and maybe some new to me stuff). Most of my BF budget has been reallocated to cosmetic enhancement procedures.


----------



## KinksAndInk

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak
> 
> It's all @KinksAndInk 's fault
> 
> But seriously, you need to be thinkin' 'bout it.  I mean at least a little right?


Lmao I'm bout to make a BF thread   I take all the blame. It's the PJ olympics and I gotta take part in the festivities before these student loans kick in.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> *No you don't start me to thinking about Black Friday in Jul*y


@rileypak 
Umm...I mean a  little Christmas in July right?

What's the Harm?


----------



## KinksAndInk

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak
> Umm...I mean a  little Christmas in July right?
> 
> What's the Harm?


Whole bunch of folks have had BF/Cyber Monday in July sales. I'm just following retail trends lol


----------



## IDareT'sHair

KinksAndInk said:


> +10-12 one offs.  *And you forgot the Oyin whipped pudding  *


@KinksAndInk @rileypak
I'm tryna' narrow some things down:

*For instance:  Do I need Oyin Whipped Pudding and Bekura's Tapioca and Bel Nouvo's Creme and Donna Marie's Super Buttercream?  I am tryna' eliminate a few of these same/similar like items like these.
**This is the type of stuff that jams me up every BF.

10+-12+ one-offs?  You mean like 15+ 20+ ?  Those one-offs get me every time.

Another example would be stuff like: Do i really need MHC Type 4, Alikay Yogurt & Shea and things that are similar.

I need to work this out prior to BF.

ETA:  Kindred Butters is definitely on the list.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

KinksAndInk said:


> *Whole bunch of folks have had BF/Cyber Monday in July sales. I'm just following retail trends lol*


@KinksAndInk
Yep.  You shole is following the retail trends.


----------



## KinksAndInk

IDareT'sHair said:


> @KinksAndInk @rileypak
> I'm tryna' narrow some things down:
> 
> *For instance:  Do I need Oyin Whipped Pudding and Bekura's Tapioca and Bel Nouvo's Creme and Donna Marie's Super Buttercream?  I am tryna' eliminate a few of these same/similar like items like these.
> **This is the type of stuff that jams me up every BF.
> 
> 10+-12+ one-offs?  You mean like 15+ 20+ ?  Those one-offs get me every time.
> 
> Another example would be stuff like: Do i really need MHC Type 4, Alikay Yogurt & Shea and things that are similar.
> 
> I need to work this out prior to BF.
> 
> ETA:  Kindred Butters is definitely on the list.


I was tryna be nice on the one offs but your number is more realistic  You're right about eliminating similar products. Now you've got me thinking if I need the whipped pudding and the APB...but I think I do. I think they're different enough to justify both.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@KinksAndInk
The Similar items I really need to work on before BF but the Discounts/Sales always get to me and have me just buying stuff.

Technically, if the truff  be told.......QB CTDG could knock all of the ones I mentioned off the list.

I guess it's just the PJ in us.


----------



## flyygirlll2

Soooo......I received an email from Cream & Coco about a big Semi Anual Sale happening tonight at 8:00 pm  @IDareT'sHair


*Semi Annual.*
*Birthday Party.*
*Christmas in July.*
*Summer Black Friday*

*Whatever you call it in your head, our sale is not one to miss. We know yo've been waiting. The. Day. Is. Here*

We don't want to drop the sale on you out the blue like a Beyonce or Jay-Z album, so we figured you deserve a heads up. Our party starts at 8pm EST. Grab some snacks, a few bottles of water, a notepad, some cozy socks, whatever you need to get ready for the birthday party of the year.

Full details will be posted closer to the sale beginning. If you aren't already in our private VIP group, what are you waiting for? Head *on over here* so you don't miss any insider action.

See you tonight!

* I haven't purchased from her in a minute but sometimes if the price is right and shipping doesn't make me want to throw the phone against the wall..... heyyyyy *


----------



## Aggie

Evening Ladies .

I have been busy in my garden as you all know and tanning like crazy. At least I'm not feeling heat exhaustion this time. I did wash and Dc my hair today however and dashed out of the house early this afternoon because I had a lot to do.

I DCed with NG Vanilla Fig and I have to say I'm in love with that conditioner. It leaves my hair super soft and detangled. This may very well be a repurchase item if she hasn't stopped making it.

I haven't been buying any hair products as of late because I am desperately trying to reduce this humongous stash of mine. BF is right around the corner pretty much and I haven't put a sizable dent in this stash as yet. Working on it still though.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@flyygirlll2

Thanks Lady!  @CeeLex33 also pm'ed me about the Sale. 

Shipping is $5 which is very good for them, so I ended up getting their Green Tea DC'er and a Sorrel DC'er.  smh. #nowillpower


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Sitting under the Dryer in ST'icals "Coil Soil" under plastc cap on Dry Hair.  I was scrrrud to use it because I thought it might burn/sting (based on a review I read on the site when it was listed).  Someone said it felt like a Relaxer.  

I guess this might be one of her "Seasonal/Limited Edition" Items.

It smells really good.  No Intense tingling, burning or stinging.  I'd purchase it again.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

Good morning ladies! My best friend's wedding was phenomenal. The ceremony was beautiful and the bride looked awesome. I looked like a lady for once dolled up in make up lol...

Anyway, I got a ship ship from APB. I almost forgot I ordered.

I dyed my hair jet black a couple of days ago and I'm glad I did. My hair looks really shiny and full. My twist bun looks epic!

Used Jakeala's Silky Hair oil to style it again, it is still winning!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Used Up:
x1 Keravada Hydto Mx (couple b/ups)
x1 Nur Creations Avocado & Matcha Green Tea DC'er (x1 b/up)
x1 BoBeam Buttercream DC'er (couple b/ups)


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@NaturallyATLPCH
I know you looked like a Princess!  The Colors sounded Beautiful.

I hope the weather was nice.

Black Hair uhhh??  Gow often will you hafta' T/Up?

I know it looked shiny & healthy.

ETA:  My Natural Ha.ir Color is a 'dusty' Brown


----------



## rileypak

Happy Sunday!

Still haven't done my hair. It's so soft that I'm not bothered to do anything but I will eventually get to it. For now, I need to exercise and clean a little bit before Amazon delivers the groceries.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> For now, I need to exercise and clean a little bit* before Ama.zon delivers the groceries. *


@rileypak 

NICE!


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

@IDareT'sHair I may need to touch up every 6 months or so. My natural color is a dusty brown also, I can't stand it . The color is actually a semi permanent from Natural Instincts that doesn't come out lol but I have used it for years and it delivers shiny, healthy color. The jet black doesn't look dull.

@rileypak , I am looking into Amazon grocery delivery, as I loathe going to the grocery store (like I need to do today).


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@NaturallyATLPCH
When I was a kid, especially in the Summa' it would turn a deep sandy brown w/a few blondish strands.  Too dark for those tones.

I met some cousins I had never met before years ago (who lived down South) and they all had that Durrrty Brown Hurr.

ETA:  I'd like to do a nice shiny Black.  The closest I get to it is Hendigo or 2 Step Henna/Indigo.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> *Used Jakeala's Silky Hair oil to style it again, it is still winning!*


@NaturallyATLPCH
I looked at mine because of your continued reviews, but decided to save them. 

I'll dig into Cream & Coco's Tincture Box first.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ship Ship from Claudie!


----------



## rileypak

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> @rileypak , I am looking into Amazon grocery delivery, as I loathe going to the grocery store (like I need to do today).


I was at work early this morning dreading a store trip today. Said forget it, pulled up Prime Now on the phone, and ordered dinner and some snacks 

While I dislike the minimum purchase thing, I LOVE not having to go to the store and stand in line. Today will be my first time having meat delivered though. Hopefully they pick out a decent roast.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Did a nice "Heavy Seal" with: HQS GM and Claudie's Iman Butter


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Claudie Update:
After this 4th of July Sale - in an effort to separate her Personal Customers from her Commercial Customers She will return to us in October on ETSY.  *Stay tuned for details*


----------



## Froreal3

APB SALE!  No code needed.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

Dammit APB I have been waiting for a sale like this! 
Imma pass though. I ordered 3 hair lotions already that are on the way.
I didn't get any Refresher Sprays though sooooo...


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

Gurl @IDareT'sHair we might be related because I've been tracing my family roots and my dusty brown hair side of the family were all born here, including me .


----------



## Beamodel

Tonight I will use

Redken Cleansing Cream (chelate) 
Hydroquench Cocoa Cleansing Cream
Kindred Butter Joe's Joe (dc)
Bekura Honey Latte (moisturize)
Sarenzo Body Frosting (seal) 

Wet dry in a bun. I guess I'll wear it curly this whole week. I sure don't feel like flat irioning no darn hair.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel said:


> *Hydroquench Cocoa Cleansing Cream*



@Beamodel Lemme know what you think of this.


----------



## Beamodel

I sure will. I'm very excited to try it. It smells yummy @IDareT'sHair


----------



## IDareT'sHair

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> *Gurl we might be related because I've been tracing my family roots and my dusty brown hair side of the family were all born here, including me* .


@NaturallyARTLPCH
Hey Cuz!.....

I remember having to convince folks that was my ""Natural" Ha.ir Color.

In the Summer the sun always bleached it skrait out.


----------



## Aggie

Hello ladies. I hope you are all having a wonderful Sunday. Today I already worked out early this morning, went to church and worked for 5 hours and now I'm home relaxing and trying to catch up on all y'alls posts .


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Finished up my Hair - used up a few things, so I'm pretty happy with that.

If I wouldn't have bought that durn C&C this a.m. I would have bought some APB USC.

I'm still thinking on it.  I want it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I made so many miscellaneous purchases and now here comes APB.  Had I known this:

I woulda' skipped
Eden's BW
Large TMN Order
C&C (maybe?)


----------



## rileypak

I'm trying to be good. I could use some more Blueberry Cheesecake Leave In Conditioner and I want to try the Simple Hair Cream but I don't really need any of it..... decisions, decisions


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Hey Junkies of Products!

Etttbody make it a Great Day!


----------



## Saludable84

Morning!

Skipped the sale. My APB stash still hasn't shrunk. Not even a little bit.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

Hi all!
Well I only have two APB refresher sprays left in my stash and I blow through them so I ordered 6 more.


----------



## Beamodel

@IDareT'sHair

Although I liked HQS Cocoa Cleaning Conditioner, I really like APB's better. I can detangle my hair much better with APB & it shoftens my hair really really well but HQS does a great job at cleaning it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel said:


> Although I liked HQS Cocoa Cleaning Conditioner, *I really like APB's better. I can detangle my hair much better with APB & it shortens my hair really really well* but HQS does a great job at cleaning it.


@Beamodel I assume you meant Soften?

I received APB's Cleansing Conditioner in a "swap" a while back.  I really enjoyed it, but I like having 16oz'ers or at least 12 (Bel Nouvo) since I use them every wash.

I also like: J.Monique's (Jar) and KV's Hydromax (Bottle), but they are both 8oz'ers


----------



## Beamodel

Lmbo @IDareT'sHair  yes, softens. Darn auto correct. Let me go fix my OP lol


----------



## Beamodel

I'm more of a shampoo kinda girl @IDareT'sHair  but I use cleansing creams often enough.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel said:


> *I'm more of a shampoo kinda girl but I use cleansing creams often enough.*


@Beamodel
It's always good to have a little of each in the Stash!

Which other ones have you tried?  Have you tried SSI's?  I like Hairveda's Amla Cleanse a lot too.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Beamodel
> It's always good to have a little of each in the Stash!
> 
> Which other ones have you tried?  Have you tried SSI's?  I like Hairveda's Amla Cleanse a lot too.



I have the blueberry co wash from SSI but I haven't tried it yet. I'm glad you just made me think of it. I had one other one from HQS. I can't remember the name but I did like it. 

Cream and Coco use to have a cocomallow co wash bar that I had loved but they stopped selling it and I was sad after that. 

I'm sure I'm missing a few more too.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Beamodel
I personally did not like SSI Blueberry although it gets great reviews. 

I felt it did not cleanse well enough for me especially if I had been using 'heavier' products.   I loved the scent tho'.

I got SSI's White Chocolate one on a "Swap" a while back, but haven't tried it.

ETA:  I have never tried a 'Poo Bar.


----------



## Beamodel

@IDareT'sHair 

I do not like shampoo bars at all. The coco mallow cowash bar was a conditioning bar. 

Good to know about SSI Blueberry too 

Oh I wanted to tell y'all that I chelated my hair last night and my kindred butters Joe's Joe still did not absorb into my hair. It looked as though I had a massive amount of dandruff in my hair.

Perhaps my batch wasn't made correctly or something. I don't know. I'll use it up and my other jar. It conditions my hair very well but I can't get past the lack of absorption, which will ultimately cause me to not likely repurchase it.


----------



## KinksAndInk

Since I can't order anything online I'm going to Ulta tomorrow for a few liters of Joico kpak and moisture recovery conditioner since they're still on sale and platinum members get 5x points...And a clarisonic (free cleanser and brush head promo)

Used up:
- Bottle of Xcel 21. 14 or 15 backups. I don't know anymore lol
- Honeys Handmade spinach and some other nonsense dc it's was very moisturizing and easy to detangle with but not a repurchase
- OGX conditioners (biotin & collagen and the caffeine one) no back ups, not a repurchase on either
- Suave conditioners (coconut and cherry blossom) 6ish backups of the coconut not sure if I'll repurchase I think I like herbal essences honey I'm strong better


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl
Hey Ms. Curly!


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Hey divas 
Glad to see y'all  using up stuff. I bought some random stuff but haven't hauled.
I'll be getting some Komaza in a few weeks since it seems there won't be a sale.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl
I spent some time over there recently tryna' see if they relisted my Scalp Butter.  

I have half of a 4oz jar and x1 unopened 8oz Jar left.

I wish I could find a "suitable" replacement for that and for PBN's Mango Tea Scalp Butter.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

@IDareT'sHair 
I have no idea what's going on with Komaza. I always wondered why they discontinued that item.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *I always wondered why they discontinued that item.*


@curlyhersheygirl
They kept reformulating it every year. 

One Year they would have it, wouldn't have it, would, wouldn't.

It went from 4oz to 8oz to 4oz to 8oz.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl 
I'm holding on to quite a bit of "Discontinued" Items.

I know Deep Down in my Heart Imma eventually hafta' let 'em all go at some point.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> I'm holding on to quite a bit of "Discontinued" Items.
> 
> I know Deep Down in my Heart Imma eventually hafta' let 'em all go at some point.


@IDareT'sHair 
I know. That is what keeps me a PJ. I hate to find a product that is just awesome only for it to be reformulated or discontinued and then I have to start the process all over again. That's why I have at least 3 items in each category that are HG.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl
I am still holding on to HH's Jar of Joe. 

But I can easily buy LG's Java Butter *a perfect replacement* So, I really could actually finish this up.

I still have: M:C's HempAde. PBN's Mango Tea, KBB's Pomade, Komaza, HV's Whipped Clouds. (*HV said there is an ingredient they haven't been able to get, so they stopped listing it but they did not plan to discontinue it). Original AO.  Original MT.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

@IDareT'sHair 
I have a M:C Hempade and HH sprout


----------



## DeerDance

Hi Ladies hope you are all doing well.

I used up Sarenzo 1X Pumpkin Deep Conditioner and 1X Avocado & Honey Leave-In Conditioner.
They smelled a little sketchy, so I will not be repurchasing.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

curlyhersheygirl said:


> Hey divas
> Glad to see y'all  using up stuff. I bought some random stuff but haven't hauled.
> I'll be getting some Komaza in a few weeks since it seems there won't be a sale.


Heyyy girlie!
Well, I ain't using up nuthin .
The Pure Shea Store leave in I used is not sweat friendly. I may need to wash my hair again because the delightful mango smell I had before I worked out is not very sweat in the head friendly. It smells off. 
Back to the Silky Hair oil I go (or my hair greases).


----------



## Saludable84

Morning. 

Used up one APB UCS 8oz. 5 or 6 backups.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Morning Junkies of ALL Things Products!

My Claudie should be here today!


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

Got my 4th of July APB order today. Sarenzo creamy oils will be here tomorrow.


----------



## Froreal3

Saludable84 said:


> Morning.
> 
> Used up one *APB UCS *8oz. 5 or 6 backups.


Yoooo, why was I sleeping on this! I'mma need me a few more jars of this bad boy! I used it today and my hair was   soft!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My:
Eden Bo.dy Works (forgot I ordered)
Claudie Hair Revitalization

Both came today!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Saludable84
What's new?

OT:  Still waiting on: TMN & Cream & Coco


----------



## Saludable84

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Saludable84
> What's new?
> 
> OT:  Still waiting on: TMN & Cream & Coco



Still researching. 

I got the email about her sale. I need to see if she has any shiner stuff.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Saludable84 said:


> *Still researching. *
> 
> I got the email about her sale. I need to see if she has any shiner stuff.


@Saludable84
YAY!....


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

My Sarenzo arrived today. I'm glad the creamy oil is back in the harder, more durable plastic bottles because I mean there was NO padding in the flat rate box. If anything was fragile, it would've broken.

Why on earth are they still doing that? Is it too much to ask for them to put some foam popcorn or an equivalent in those flat rate boxes? Good grief!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@NaturallyATLPCH 
Hey Sis.  How's Da' Bun today?


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

IDareT'sHair said:


> @NaturallyATLPCH
> Hey Sis.  How's Da' Bun today?


Hey T @IDareT'sHair what's good? It's nice and soft. 
I even applied some more around my edges and nape. I'm really loving castor oil based grease/pomades.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@NaturallyATLPCH 
Grabbed x4 bottles of HV's Whipped Creme Ends Hydration.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

IDareT'sHair said:


> @NaturallyATLPCH
> Grabbed x4 bottles of HV's Whipped Creme Ends Hydration.


You know I haven't used this stuff since it first came out years ago. I saw the email and I was like, hmm but I didn't get any.

Does it still smell like candy?  @IDareT'sHair


----------



## IDareT'sHair

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> *Does it still smell like candy?*


@NaturallyATLPCH'
Delicious!

You know ALL HV's stuff smells GOODT.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Happy TGIF PJ's!


----------



## rileypak




----------



## IDareT'sHair

@rileypak 
What's Up Ms. Lady?..


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Waiting on:
TMN
Creme & Coco
Hairveda


----------



## rileypak

@IDareT'sHair
Nothing much T. Just out here trying to keep from melting in this weather. It's been triple digits for a few weeks now round here.

Did you grab that Moisture and Marshmallow from TMN?


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Hey divas 
We used up the following:
16oz JMonique dead sea mud wash ( No backup , not a repurchase)
16oz NG Indian clay DC ( No backup, will repurchase)
8oz NW21 ( multiple backups)
16oz ST bamboo monoi hair pritz ( 1 backup, unfortunately not a repurchase)
4oz APB creamy oil ( no backup , may repurchase )
12oz CJ daily fix ( multiple backups, will repurchase )


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> *Did you grab that Moisture and Marshmallow from TMN?*


@rileypak 
Yup.

Did You?


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak
> Yup.
> 
> Did You?


Nope! I want to but I'm trying to be good... As far as hair products go. Especially since I still haven't tried any of her stuff yet.

Oh yeah, the leave in collection is supposed to be back in stock according to my email earlier this afternoon


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> *Oh yeah, the leave in collection is supposed to be back in stock according to my email earlier this afternoon*


@rileypak
We talkin' CRN?

Well...*cough* since you haven't been haulin' H.air stuff..umm..what have you been haulin'?


----------



## Froreal3

Used up Qhemet Aethiopika. Will definitely get another one. It's great for Dd's 4b knatty knotty hurrr. Love it. Used up APB Moroccan Argon Leave in spray. Definite repurchase...love the scent. 

I was a little tempted into that HV BOGO on Whipped Creme Ends (does she still even call it that), but decided to keep my little bit of money in my pocket.  I have other stuff in my much humbler that (which I'd like to keep that way).


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Was half-way 'tempted' to get some ST'icals 45%  Great Discount.  Too bad I haven't tried Fro Repair Despair yet.
@rileypak


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Froreal3
I thought it was still called that. ....

$10 for x2 is a great Sale.


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak
> We talkin' CRN?
> 
> Well...*cough* since you haven't been haulin' H.air stuff..umm..what have you been haulin'?


Yeah but too late. It's sold out again 

Skin care and exercise stuff lately


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> Was half-way 'tempted' to get some ST'icals 45%  Great Discount.  Too bad I haven't tried Fro Repair Despair yet.
> @rileypak


I have a cart right now full of stuff 
The ACV poo for brothers/nephew, Sprung Gelly, Frizz Whiz, and Curl Blaze.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@rileypak 
I had x2 Jars of Afrotastic, but I want the Salon size. 

Then I had the 'new' KG and the Fro Repair.  Prolly won't get nuttin'.


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak
> I had x2 Jars of Afrotastic, but I want the Salon size.
> 
> Then I had the 'new' KG and the Fro Repair.  Prolly won't get nuttin'.


Think I'm going to use the Fro Repair today too so I can see how it is while the sale is on


----------



## rileypak

*Used up*
Soultanicals Monoi Moisture Slip Detangling Fertilizing Dip (no backups, will repurchase)


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> *Think I'm going to use the Fro Repair today too so I can see how it is while the sale is on*


@rileypak
Please let me know.  I may grab some too, if you think it's worth it...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ended up getting a b/up of Bask & Bloom's Brahmi DC'er.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

Ship ship from Jakeala


----------



## IDareT'sHair

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> S*hip ship from Jakeala*


@NaturallyATLPCH
Mornin' Sis.

How long did it take?  When did you order?

How's Bun-nation going?


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

IDareT'sHair said:


> @NaturallyATLPCH
> Mornin' Sis.
> 
> How long did it take?  When did you order?
> 
> How's Bun-nation going?


I would say about two weeks. With her and all these other slow vendors I don't even track like I used to.

Bun-nation is still going strong, will wash, DC, and bun it tomorrow.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> *With her and all these other slow vendors I don't even track like I used to.*


@NaturallyATLPCH 
I know what you mean


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

IDareT'sHair said:


> @NaturallyATLPCH
> I know what you mean


Yeah I literally forgot and then I got a shipping notification. I was like OH! My Silky Hair Oils are on the way.


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak
> Please let me know.  I may grab some too, if you think it's worth it...


First impressions: smells like grass or earth (I don't mind), average slip, hair was SUPER soft upon rinse out but the pH does seem to be a little off (my ends got a little rough with each other).
I'm currently on the fence because of the possible pH issue.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> *but the pH does seem to be a little off (my ends got a little rough with each other).  I'm currently on the fence because of the possible pH issue.*


@rileypak
Thank you. 

I'll wait and get my Liters of Afrotastic & KG.


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak
> Thank you.
> 
> I'll wait and get my Liters of Afrotastic & KG.


Yeah I don't want to full on condemn it because it was nothing like that horrible experience I had with the Kurlee Belle conditioner.
I'm willing to give it a fair chance...for now.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Finished up:
x1 4oz Marie Dean Tucuma Creamy Butter I got on a swap.  No b/ups.  

Wish I had a b/up.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@rileypak
I see Bask & Bloom has a "New" Gel. *cough*


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak
> I see Bask & Bloom has a "New" Gel. *cough*


The ingredients look lovely too


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> *The ingredients look lovely too *


@rileypak


Especially for 30% HOTSUMMER 

But hey.... I'm no pusha'


----------



## rileypak

@IDareT'sHair
I was really over here about to hit paynah on this gel until I saw the Mane Choice and CRN gels sitting on top of the hair fridge AND remembered the ST Afro Gelato in the main fridge  

I'm putting B&B on the list for Black Friday though now


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> *I was really over here about to hit paynah on this gel until I saw the Mane Choice and CRN gels sitting on top of the hair fridge AND remembered the ST Afro Gelato in the main fridge   **I'm putting B&B on the list for Black Friday though now*


@rileypak 
Well, I know you are in the process of conducting much needed detailed Research on Gels for your WnG's.....


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Kindred Butters 25% -7/28 - 08/11 Code = JUSTBECAUSE


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Aggie
Have you used anything from Lakshimi's before?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I feel like I'm doing things in reverse. 

I've been using Butters, Cremes, Pomades all Summer instead of Lotions (which I would normally do in the Summer).

I decided to pull out my Lotions Sept/Oct. 

I have x3 Kindred Butters Lotions sitting in a Cart = Avocado, Pumpkin and Joe.  I'll grab them before the Sale ends.


----------



## rileypak

*Used up*
Soultanicals Frizz Whiz Leave In Conditioner (x1 backup, definite repurchase)


----------



## KinksAndInk

IDareT'sHair said:


> Kindred Butters 25% -7/28 - 08/11 Code = JUSTBECAUSE


I want something but my schedule is so horrible and inconsistent and I don't want my goodies just sitting out in the sun all day  I do get free flights with my second job...wonder if I can do a pick up


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@KinksAndInk 
I have x3 Lotions sitting in a Cart. Can't wait to try them!


----------



## KinksAndInk

IDareT'sHair said:


> @KinksAndInk
> I have x3 Lotions sitting in a Cart. Can't wait to try them!


Let me know how they are. I probably won't get anything until my schedule normalizes. Hopefully she has a Labor Day sale. Things should be back to normal by then. I'm trying to hold off on all product orders until then.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@KinksAndInk
Great Strategy!..


----------



## Saludable84

IDareT'sHair said:


> *I feel like I'm doing things in reverse.
> 
> I've been using Butters, Cremes, Pomades all Summer instead of Lotions (which I would normally do in the Summer).
> 
> I decided to pull out my Lotions Sept/Oct.*
> 
> I have x3 Kindred Butters Lotions sitting in a Cart = Avocado, Pumpkin and Joe.  I'll grab them before the Sale ends.



How is your hair feeling? 

I've been using pomades on my WNG and it works 
It is easier for me to go heavy during the harder seasons. Summer and Winter being those faithfully harsh seasons.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Saludable84 
Feelin' Fine!

Thanks for askin'


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> Have you used anything from Lakshimi's before?


@IDareT'sHair 
No I haven't but I did sign up for their sales alerts. I'm still not interested in getting anything at the moment but if I needed anything, I would have gotten the henna and indigo. I still have quite a bit in my stash so no need to buy anything yet. I have been buying quite a bit of clothing from www.venus.com and skincare products from MUAC lately however.


----------



## Aggie

Currently giving myself a henna gloss using henna, amla powder, NG Aloe, Avocado Conditioner and some Ayurveda Hair Oil. 

I'll be cowashing it out with some of the NG Aloe and Avocado DC, shampooing with Redken Color Extend Shampoo and DCing with NG Vanilla Fig DC later this evening. 

I don't think I will be using indigo this time. Too tired and already have a very busy week ahead of me starting tomorrow. My trip to Canada starts Friday. I am so excited about it and can't wait to leave this rock .


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Aggie 
I hope you have a wonderful time in Canada.  Enjoy your time.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ship Ship already from J.Monique (purchased yesterday).  

No response yet from TMN on the status of my order.  

Another poster received hers yesterday.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Morning Everyone.

Will sip a little Java and then start on my Hair,

Enjoy your day Ladies!


----------



## KinksAndInk

Morning ladies. I think I have my BF list finalized. APB, Oyin and new bae KindredButters. My limit will be $150.  I'm in the process of remodeling my home office and I have my eye on new flooring and I want to catch some furniture sales. My current Way.fair cart is bringing me to tears.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

KinksAndInk said:


> *My current Way.fair cart is bringing me to tears.*


@KinksAndInk
I was out there last night and made several "hefty" idea boards.

Ba.th, Bedd.ing, Kit.chen. *don't need any of it.*


----------



## KinksAndInk

IDareT'sHair said:


> @KinksAndInk
> I was out there last night and made several "hefty" idea boards.
> 
> Ba.th, Bedd.ing, Kit.chen. *don't need any of it.*


I'm doing a complete interior home makeover over the next 18 months so I need it all...and I think you need some stuff too


----------



## IDareT'sHair

KinksAndInk said:


> I'm doing a complete interior home makeover over the next 18 months so I need it all.*..and I think you need some stuff too *


@KinksAndInk 
Nah...Pusha'  I'm good..... 

I was just playin' around with stuff.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

@KinksAndInk 
For the past 2 years I've used way.fair to redecorate a few rooms. Don't forget  to check out their eb.ay page. If what you want is there it'll be way cheaper than the regular site.


----------



## Saludable84

Finished one CRN Ginger Rinse. 4 backups.


----------



## KinksAndInk

@IDareT'sHair me a pusha? No ma'am...not


curlyhersheygirl said:


> @KinksAndInk
> For the past 2 years I've used way.fair to redecorate a few rooms. Don't forget  to check out their eb.ay page. If what you want is there it'll be way cheaper than the regular site.


Thanks for that tip.


----------



## Beamodel

Tonight I used HQS Cocoa Cleanimg conditioner. It's still ok to me. I have another bottle but after I use them or give away, I doubt I'll repurchase (keep in mind, I'm a shampoo'er, instead of a co cleaner - but I do love APB Cleansing whip) I think HQS Cocoa is lacking slip. My curls get all tangled up and what not. 

I also used Blue Rose beauty Manuka Honey conditioner (for the first time). I've been having it in my stash for a while, and I think I'm gonna give it away. Again, no slip. My curls need slip. 

Surprising I used bobeam to DC with tonight. The butter cream one. It's been in my stash for a while but no slip either and it left particles in my hair. I prefer the Cocoa one that bobeam sells occasionally. 

With all this being said, my hair was soft and my curls were curly/fluffy after air drying my hair. But I wish I would have had a great wash day. It was just meh...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Used Up:
x1 4oz Komaza Scalp Butter (x1 8oz b/up)

OAN: My Pi.ping Rock Shipped.  *cough* no word back yet from TMN


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@rileypak
re: 
Komaza - is the Jojoba Hemp (Jar) like a Pomade/Grease?  How many oz's is it?  When it was in a bottle it was 4oz's.

I got the Moku Butter on a swap and remember liking it?  Have you tried?  It was 8oz's.

Tryna find a suitable replacement for Komaza Scalp Butter.


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak
> re:
> Komaza - is the Jojoba Hemp (Jar) like a Pomade/Grease?  How many oz's is it?  When it was in a bottle it was 4oz's.
> 
> I got the Moku Butter on a swap and remember liking it?  Have you tried?  It was 8oz's.
> 
> Tryna find a suitable replacement for Komaza Scalp Butter.


It's 4 ounces. Texture is a soft grease, not stiff at all. I can't wait until it cools off around here so I can grab a few jars of it 

Never tried the Moku Butter. Think it has mango butter in it which is a no for me.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> *It's 4 ounces. Texture is a soft grease, not stiff at all. I can't wait until it cools off around here so I can grab a few jars of it*


@rileeypak
....

I threw some in a Cart.  They don't reopen until 08/06.  

The Moku is OOS, so maybe it will be back in-stock when they reopen.  I'm on the fence with Moku.  Hated the way it smelled.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Waiting on:
TMN
Hairveda
J.Monique *shipped*
Pip.ng Rock *shipped*
Cream & Coco
Sarenzo (bought x5 H.ome Fra.grance Oils)


----------



## IDareT'sHair

IDareT'sHair said:


> Waiting on:
> TMN
> Hairveda
> J.Monique *shipped*
> Pip.ng Rock *shipped*
> Cream & Coco
> Sarenzo (bought x5 H.ome Fra.grance Oils)


FORGOT:
Bask & Bloom


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> I hope you have a wonderful time in Canada.  Enjoy your time.


@IDareT'sHair 

Thanks hon. I certainly will. I am so busy working my buns off before I leave for Canada, I rarely have time to post in here. Right now I am very tired and sleepy so I know I won't be up much longer.


----------



## bajandoc86

Hey y'all. Just popping in to say hi. 

Haven't been taking care of my hair like I should in the last few weeks because there's been so much going on. My mane is DRY, so since I am off tomorrow I have decided to start showing it some love tonight.

Anywhoos. I hope you ladies are doing well. *hugs*

P.S. Used up 1 16ox APB Ginger Root Growth Oil (no backups *sobs*) and 1 4oz HTN Growth Oil.
I immediately went to etsy and reupped on APB and copped a Ginger Root Growth Lotion as well.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@bajandoc86 
Hope things are okay with your Mom?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Hey Ladies!

Got my J.Monique today.  My Bask & Bloom shipped.  Also TMN.

So, I'll just be waiting on HV and Cream & Coco.

Oh Yeah, and P.ip.ing Rock lost my order (x 16oz) Sweet Almond Oil.  

They are sending me a replacement.


----------



## Aggie

Hi everyone 

@IDareT'sHair 

I'm so Jelly of all your purchases but hey, I gatta keep my eyes on my vacation and my garden at the moment. Those two are taking all my coins at the moment.


----------



## Aggie

So a young lady here in the Bahamas is now selling all kinds of organic soaps for hair and skin. 

I already know I'm in trouble because she has aloe vera soap, moringa and sour sop soap, bentonite clay and charcoal soap, papaya and cucumber with lime soap and a couple others that caught my attention. I will definitely be trying the ones I mentioned here. 

I think I'll find out if she can make a rhassoul clay soap as well. I don't care for shampoo bars for my hair but I will definitely be okay with the clay-type soap bars.


----------



## rileypak

*Used up*
Shescentit Sugar Peach Super Moist Conditioner (x3-4 backups, not a repurchase since the Apple Nectar Nourishing Conditioner is back and I like it more)
APB Ginger Root Hair Lotion (no backups, future repurchase)


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

Okay, I think I'm done ordering this handmade stuff. The last two Silky Hair oils I received from Jakeala are very loose in consistency and not grease/smooth/pomade like the first one I got. I would contact her, but I know I'll get the same each batch is made differently, blah blah blah. They have been sitting in a cool spot for days now and are still runny.

I will use them as the loose oils that they are but I will not be repurchasing anything handmade except for soap anymore because I'm tired of consistency issues.

Side note: I've decided to email her and I'll probably send her a picture or two.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@NaturallyATLPCH
I know what you mean.  Remember how much I "use" to love Sweet Honey hair Thang?  I received two that were like sugar particles when I received them in the mail.  

Both times, she told me to put them in the Fridge.  They both stayed crystallized.  I never replied back to her to tell her that refrigeration did not help.

So I pretty much stopped buying that.  I never had that problem or anything close to, with Bekura YAM.  

I think Kindred Butters might have a 'nice' dupe I can't wait to try it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Aggie 
Gurl, you gone be in trouble w/a Handmade Natural Vendor near-by. 

Maybe you can 'test' some things for her and collaborate with her on additional products.

That might cut down on your shipping to have a nice Handmade Vendor close-by.


----------



## rileypak

Morning everyone!

I did a quick cowash last night because my hair was not having my sink WnG anymore. Good thing I did too because they was some mighty tangling starting to happen. I've put my hair in giant twists that I'm going to pin up for now.

Finally used up a bottle of the SSI Sugar Peach Super Moist Conditioner. I like it but since the Apple Nectar Conditioner is back and I like it more (more softness and slip) I'll be purchasing that one from now on.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

I think I remember you talking about that @IDareT'sHair . I may try the Kindred Butters one but I'm just going to use what I have and stay with my hair greases. 

I did send her a message and included pictures of all three oils I've purchased. I'm curious to see what her response is.

And she can definitely CAN the stick it in the fridge response because I didn't have to do that with the last one and what's going to happen once it's at room temperature again? Same ole runny stuff lol


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@NaturallyATLPCH
Yeah both times I couldn't figure out what "sticking it in the Fridge" was gone do, since it was a dried out mess?

I had to let it go from here until someone comes up with a suitable "Dupe".   Mission:Condition had one (Ha.ir Candy), but the line was discontinued. 

Hopefully, Kindred Butters is a good "Dupe" for it.  If not, I'll grab another jar of YAM (if/when I can get it on the cheap).


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

IDareT'sHair said:


> @NaaturallyATLPCH
> Yeah both times I couldn't figure out what "sticking it in the Fridge" was gone do, since it was a dried out mess?
> 
> I had to let it go from here until someone comes up with a suitable "Dupe".   Mission:Condition had one (Ha.ir Candy), but the line was discontinued.
> 
> Hopefully, Kindred Butters is a good "Dupe" for it.  If not, I'll grab another jar of YAM (if/when I can get it on the cheap).



Welllllll Kay from Jakeala messaged me back and offered to send two more with the thicker consistency or a refund. I opted for two replacements.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> *I opted for two replacements*.


@NaturallyATLPCH 
Keep us posted on the consistency.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

IDareT'sHair said:


> @NaturallyATLPCH
> Keep us posted on the consistency.



Will do!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My plan is to incorporate Ha.ir Lotions in August/September. 

I'll be using in no particular order):
Hydratherma Naturals
Hairveda Whipped Hydration
Oyin Ha.ir Dew
Karen's Sweet Ambrosia
SSI
Keravada Creme Brulee
Claudie's Hair Frappe
Tivva Green Tea
Jakeala's Silky Shea & Castor
Annabelle's Perfect Blends
Sarenzo Creamy Oils (maybe)
*i think i'm missing some*

Will also be buying/trying:
Kindred Butters H.air Lotion's

@NaturallyATLPCH


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> Gurl, you gone be in trouble w/a Handmade Natural Vendor near-by.
> 
> Maybe you can 'test' some things for her and collaborate with her on additional products.
> 
> *That might cut down on your shipping to have a nice Handmade Vendor close-by*.


@IDareT'sHair 

Agreed with the bolded


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My Hairveda Shipped.  So, everything has shipped.

ETA: I forgot - I'm still waiting on my Sarenzo Ho.me Fra.grance Oils to ship.


----------



## Saludable84

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> Welllllll Kay from Jakeala messaged me back and offered to send two more with the thicker consistency or a refund. I opted for two replacements.


So why is it thin?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Just got my Tracking Info from Sarenzo


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Bask & Bloom Shipped (Completely forgot about them!)...


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> Bask & Bloom Shipped (Completely forgot about them!)...


----------



## Aggie

This morning I used up a jar of NG Aloe and Avocado Deep Conditioner. No backup and no repurchase.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My Bask & Bloom Brahmi DC'er (b/up came today).


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Saludable84
So TMN's 7 Layer Butter is really a Cream.  It is a tad bit heavier than HQS's GM.  I like the consistency. 

@curlyhersheygirl felt it left her hair a little dry?  So far, my hair feels okay.

She likes the Marshmallow one @rileypak was asking about better.  I think?  I haven't tried that one yet.

I also got TMN's ACV mixture.  Will let you know how that is.  It has to be mixed with Water.

I will be trying Cleanse Me Gently this wash day as well and will report back.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

@IDareT'sHair 
Yeah for me the marshmallow one was more moisturizing. I'll be trying the 7 layer butter again tomorrow to see.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl
I'm sure I'll enjoy them both.  I do like the fact that the scent is non-intrusive.  

I will be trying the Cleansing Conditioner Sunday,

You got me wanting to open a Jar of CO - Overnight Mask, but I only have x2 left and tryna' make them last until BF.


----------



## Beamodel

Today I used an oldie but goodie. 

Hairitage Hydration Pink Mimosa
Ubbbber soft hair. 

Still waiting on my cream & Cocoa to ship


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel said:


> *Hairitage Hydration Pink Mimosa
> Ubbbber soft hair.*


@Beamodel


----------



## rileypak

Need to stop procrastinating and get this wash day going. Going to pull out a bottle of ST Curl Supreme Conditioning Dream to detangle with if needed based on @IDareT'sHair rec.

@Beamodel I used to love the HH Pink Mimosa. It was indeed very softening! And I liked the scent too.


----------



## Saludable84

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Saludable84
> So TMN's 7 Layer Butter is really a Cream.  It is a tad bit heavier than HQS's GM.  I like the consistency.
> 
> @curlyhersheygirl felt it left her hair a little dry?  So far, my hair feels okay.
> 
> She likes the Marshmallow one @rileypak was asking about better.  I think?  I haven't tried that one yet.
> 
> I also got TMN's ACV mixture.  Will let you know how that is.  It has to be mixed with Water.
> 
> I will be trying Cleanse Me Gently this wash day as well and will report back.



I will have to look into both. I've been trying to reduce this stash. 

I haven't been on her site in a while either.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Saludable84
I wanna try her Pumpkin & whatever, that's OOS, but I had such a hard time getting this order from her, not sure it's really worth the hassle.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> *G**oing to pull out a bottle of ST Curl Supreme Conditioning Dream to detangle with if needed based on rec.*


@rileypak
2 words = Love. It.


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak
> 2 words = Love. It.


I pulled a bottle out to use. Can't wait to try it!


----------



## Saludable84

Finished CRN Ginger Rinse. Four backups.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Will do an Overnight Oil Soak tonight with WEN Oil.  Will use Pomegranate.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

Nice comprehensive list of lotions @IDareT'sHair . I can't wait to hear reviews on anything you use.

I'm going to stay on the grease/pomade bandwagon for a while. Every now and then I'll use a lotion to remoisturize when I wear my hair out, like I did today.

I can't use Snappees on my hair for my puff anymore, they have been snagging when I take them off. So I'll stick with the good ole knee high for puffs and buns.

I think next week I'm going to switch it up and use the Silky Hair Oil. I don't like how my hair starts to smell after a while with the APB icing, I think it's the hydrogenated soybean oil that's in it that starts to come through. I didn't have that issue when I used the Silky Oil.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

Saludable84 said:


> Finished CRN Ginger Rinse. Four backups.


I love your army of back ups! @Saludable84


----------



## IDareT'sHair

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> *I'm going to stay on the grease/pomade bandwagon for a while. Every now and then I'll use a lotion to remoisturize when I wear my hair out, like I did today.*


@NaturallyATLPCH
Keep me posted on your list of OTG Pomades/Greases especially if you find something good.  

I have a Komaza Jojoba in a Cart, but I also want some NG Healthy Greens.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

IDareT'sHair said:


> @NaturallyATLPCH
> Keep me posted on your list of OTG Pomades/Greases especially if you find something good.
> 
> I have a Komaza Jojoba in a Cart, but I also want some NG Healthy Greens.


Okay @IDareT'sHair , will do. I'm going to throw some greases in there too. I've got a couple of Softee and an Africa's Best Grease I need to try out.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

Just got a message from Kay, my replacements will be shipped on Monday.
As slow as she might be, if these replacements suffice, she'll be a staple vendor.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@NaturallyATLPCH
I love her Coconut & Shea Milk/Lotion (or whatever its called)?  I can't wait to start using that one.

OT:  Has School fully started for you yet?
OTT:  I feel like buying something.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

IDareT'sHair said:


> @NaturallyATLPCH
> I love her Coconut & Shea Milk/Lotion (or whatever its called)?  I can't wait to start using that one.
> 
> OT:  Has School fully started for you yet?
> OTT:  I feel like buying something.


Guuurl, the kiddos start on Monday. I'll be counting from day 180 which is Monday all the way down .
And me too. Anyone ever try Nature's Ego on Etsy's stuff? I was interested a while back but never did.

I also want some more drug store brand shampoo and conditioners.  PJism is just shifting in another direction, especially since Walgreen's has Buy 2 get 1 free.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> *Guuurl, the kiddos start on Monday. I'll be counting from day 180 which is Monday all the way down *


@NaturallyATLPCH
   .......
New Building.  New District.  Should be interesting.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

IDareT'sHair said:


> @NaturallyATLPCH
> .......
> New Building.  New District.  Should be interesting.


Gurrrl, when you have been in 8 schools and 3 other metro districts, nothing excites you lololol #thethrillisgone #butIhaveanawesometeam

I do like it so far though. Preplanning was very pleasant.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@NaturallyATLPCH
Praying for you Sis. 

May you and your Chirrrrens have a Great & Safe School Year!


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

IDareT'sHair said:


> @NsturallyATLPCH
> Praying for you Sis.
> 
> May you and your Chirrrrens have a Great & Safe School Year!


Thank you sis! @IDareT'sHair


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@NaturallyATLPCH 
Keep me posted on your 180 day sentence......


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My HV should be here tomorrow and probably my Cream & Coco? 

Will pick up my Kindred Butter Lotions next weekend.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

IDareT'sHair said:


> @NaturallyATLPCH
> Keep me posted on your 180 day sentence......


You know I will!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@NaturallyATLPCH 
Sounds like you got some great growth from "That Bun Life"?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Finished Up:
WEN Pomegranate Oil (have a couple b/up's of others) Not a Repurchase on any of the WEN.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@rileypak
You get your Hurr finished up last night?

I need to get started.


----------



## Saludable84

IDareT'sHair said:


> @NaturallyATLPCH
> Sounds like you got some great growth from "That Bun Life"?


@NaturallyATLPCH yes, I saw that. I love bunning and it is easier at retaining growth. Where are you now, lengthwise?


----------



## Saludable84

I'm just going to WNG the rest of the summer. I usually just put it up in a bun. I don't like wearing weekend hair to work and I know that's a problem. When the weather gets cooler, or my ends get bad, I'll go back to heavy sealing. Until then, I enjoy spending less time on my hair


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Saludable84 said:


> *When the weather gets cooler, or my ends get bad, I'll go back to heavy sealing. Until then, I enjoy spending less time on my hair *


@Saludable84 
Good for You!

And now you can spend more time doing what you do!


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

Saludable84 said:


> @NaturallyATLPCH yes, I saw that. I love bunning and it is easier at retaining growth. Where are you now, lengthwise?


Well its hard to say because my hair grows out instead of down. I don't track length, but I did notice my fro was larger than usual. I'm grazing SL now I think after being NL forever? Lolol...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@NaturallyATLPCH
Have you tried MHC's Sophia's Old Fashion Ha.ir Grease yet?


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

IDareT'sHair said:


> @NaturallyATLPCH
> Have you tried MHC's Sophia's Old Fashion Ha.ir Grese yet?


I haven't tried it yet @IDareT'sHair it's in the rotation though.
I'm finding that Castor Oil based things are working well for me so I've been sticking with those for the moment.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@NaturallyATLPCH
Nice! 

Glad CO laden products are working great for you and your Hair.

I've picked up several of the Handmade/Naturals Pomades, Balms & Grease.

Will be watching you and the store bought Pomades, Grease, Balms.

ETA:  I will be picking up some APB Ayurvedic Icing based on your reviews.


----------



## KinksAndInk

I need a back to reality. Thinking about purchasing from NurCreations and Honey's Handmade.  I think not being able to buy anything (and a lack of appealing OTG stuff) is getting to me.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

KinksAndInk said:


> *I need a back to reality. Thinking about purchasing from NurCreations and Honey's Handmade.*


@KinksAndInk 
NOOOOOO.....Don't dooooo it.

Girl please don't let the Debil use you like that!


----------



## KinksAndInk

IDareT'sHair said:


> @KinksAndInk
> NOOOOOO.....Don't dooooo it.
> 
> Girl please don't let the Debil use you like that!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Used Up:
x1 Cantu ACV Root Rinse (x3-x5 b/ups)


----------



## IDareT'sHair

(Random):
So I ended up calling P.ping Rock because U.PS said my stuff was delivered on the dock "or some foolishness"

It should have been delivered to my home, so they resent my order which will probably come tomorrow.

The next day my stuff arrived, so I did end up calling them to let them know it arrived the next day, so they told me to just keep the replacement or I could "return to Sender" if I don't wanna keep it. (x2 Sweet Almond Oil)


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@NaturallyATLPCH
Imma pack up this durn Gar.nier and send it to you.   I know I ain't gone ever use it.  

Lemme go see if I can find a Box!


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

IDareT'sHair said:


> @NaturallyATLPCH
> Imma pack up this durn Gar.nier and send it to you.   I know I ain't gone ever use it.
> 
> Lemme go see if I can find a Box!


What Garnier? Chile as slow as I go through stuff I might not get to it either! But thanks in advance though .


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

Y'all this Not Easily Broken DC???? It's about to be moved from staple to HG status


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@NaturallyATLPCH
PM'ed you!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> *Y'all this Not Easily Broken DC???? It's about to be moved from staple to HG status *


@NaturallyATLPCH 
I need to pull out my Not Easily Broken..  So good to know.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> *What Garnier? * .


@NaturallyATLPCH 
Hopefully these will help you with your OTG Experimentation.


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak
> You get your Hurr finished up last night?
> 
> I need to get started.


I'm DCing right now 

Decided to use QB CTDG today too instead.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

IDareT'sHair said:


> @NaturallyATLPCH
> I need to pull out my Not Easily Broken..  So good to know.


Chile spungy soft, balanced hair. I will say this one is the best I've tried, although the others are good.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Finished Up:
x1 16oz Apricot Oil (no b/ups) Will use some of the other Oils before repurchasing.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> *Chile spungy soft, balanced hair. I will say this one is the best I've tried, although the others are good*.


@NaturallyATLPCH 
Imma get this out and put it in rotation.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Saludable84
So, I tried TMN's "Cleanse Me Gently" today.  It was okay.  It has a slightly herbally scent and heavy on the Lavender.  Beige-ish in color.

It cleansed fine.  I've had better and I've had worse.  So it was right there in the middle. Will have to use it a few more times.

What pushed it over the edge for me is that it is currently $8.00 for 12oz's.  Will continue to use it.  Not sure if I would purchase it at full price?

It's decent.  Great Ingredients (as always).


----------



## Saludable84

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Saludable84
> So, I tried TMN's "Cleanse Me Gently" today.  It was okay.  It has a slightly herbally scent and heavy on the Lavender.  Beige-ish in color.
> 
> It cleansed fine.  I've had better and I've had worse.  So it was right there in the middle. Will have to use it a few more times.
> 
> What pushed it over the edge for me is that it is currently $8.00 for 12oz's.  Will continue to use it.  Not sure if I would purchase it at full price?
> 
> It's decent.  Great Ingredients (as always).


So far, I haven't been crazy with her line. I find most of her stuff is too light for me. Idk why since she uses really nice ingredients. 

Her prices are fair too. I just wish her service was tad better. I will have to look at her cleanser. And HQS Cleanser. Those are my next research projects.


----------



## rileypak

*Used up*
Up North Naturals 8-Oil Gelly (no backups, definite repurchase)


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Saludable84 

The best 'new' Cleasners I've tried recently haas been KV Hydromax and J. Moinque's Coco Cleansing Conditioner.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Hey Ladies!

Everyone have a Blessed Week.

btw: HV, C&C should be here today.


----------



## bajandoc86

IDareT'sHair said:


> @bajandoc86
> Hope things are okay with your Mom?



Momma is doing well! Thanks for asking 

Today is my parents' 34th Wedding Anniversary  and Dad is giving her some extra pampering. She's at home reigning like the queen with her spoilt self  . LOL! 

Also I will be seeing them in 2 weeks! I can't wait!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

bajandoc86 said:


> *Today is my parents' 34th Wedding Anniversary  and Dad is giving her some extra pampering. She's at home reigning like the queen with her spoilt self  . LOL!
> Also I will be seeing them in 2 weeks! I can't wait!*


@bajandoc86 
Alright Nah Poppa Bajandoc

Gone & Handle Yo' Bit'ness

Good for you!  I know they will be happy to see you.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

So my stuff got here:
Sarenzo (H.ome Oils)
Hiarveda
Cream & Coco

Finished up:
x1 BRB Pumpkin Hair Whip (i might have x1 b/up?)
x1 Strong Roots Red Pimento ( I might have x111 b/up?)


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Clawd...Siamese Twist is back Full Force! 

Unfortunately, with no Sale.

YAAASSSSSS I want a Family Sized Sweet Potatoe Pie Hair Cream.  I want the Luxury 7 Butter and the Ultimate Butter.

It's still too Hot out to buy those items and have them shipped, but Imma 'bout to be all over them thangs in a month or two.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

Ship ship from Annabelle's
Still waiting on my shipping notification for my replacement silkies from Jakeala


----------



## Aggie

Hello ladies all the way from Canada. I'm eating my butt off and know I have to go on a serious detox and diet when I return home for sure. 

Just my little update for now. Hope all is well with everyone.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@NaturallyATLPCH 

Maybe she working on getting that formulation right....

@Aggie 
I hope you have a wonderful time. 

Enjoy yourself!.....


----------



## Saludable84

Aggie said:


> Hello ladies all the way from Canada. I'm eating my butt off and know I have to go on a serious detox and diet when I return home for sure.
> 
> Just my little update for now. Hope all is well with everyone.


Food in Canada is delicious. Enjoy every morsel.


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> Clawd...Siamese Twist is back Full Force!


----------



## Saludable84

I gifted my friend a Scents of Morocco Creamy Oil a while back and he's stalking me for more. Mind you, we text all day, work together, we know where each other lives and he's still stalking me  

That stuff is addictive. I told him he needs to wait for a sale. Code:Sarenzo no longer works for me


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Used Up:
x1 QB's abcdefghijk Butter (x1 b/up)


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

Ship ship from Jakeala


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Hey Ladies!

Got in on that "Free" Full Size Naturalicous Grapeseed Hydrating Mist (shipping only). 

And will make up a HTN Cart and try to get it during the Flash Sale today!


----------



## bajandoc86

IDareT'sHair said:


> Clawd...Siamese Twist is back Full Force!
> 
> Unfortunately, with no Sale.
> 
> YAAASSSSSS I want a Family Sized Sweet Potatoe Pie Hair Cream.  I want the Luxury 7 Butter and the Ultimate Butter.
> 
> It's still too Hot out to buy those items and have them shipped, but Imma 'bout to be all over them thangs in a month or two.



I picked up my Siamese Twist Sweet Potato Cream and it was intact, thick and creamy. No evidence of melting and then reforming, nada. I was pleasantly surprised.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

bajandoc86 said:


> *I picked up my Siamese Twist Sweet Potato Cream and it was intact, thick and creamy. No evidence of melting and then reforming, nada. I was pleasantly surprised.*


@bajandoc86


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My Bekura Body Lotions Shipped already! 

I hope I like the scents.  I got the Pear and the Acai &Kiwi.


----------



## Aggie

Thanks so much @IDareT'sHair and @Saludable84


----------



## Aggie

I am really enjoying my stay here in Canada so far and eating a lot. I know I will have to go on a strict diet when I return home.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Evening Product Luvas!

Did manage to get in on HTN's 30% off Flash Sale yesterday afternoon. 

I should be good on HTN and 'may' not need to reup BF (unless I get another Amino DC'er).

Got a real nice 'Swap' in the mail today. 

Full of Oils and H.ome Fragrance Pots, Cubes etc...Just an assortment of the most wonderful thangs.  Soaps etc...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My Bekura Lotions should be here tomorrow.


----------



## Aggie

All I bought were a lot of candles and tarts and 2 candle warmers with gold accessory covers from bath and body works here in Canada. So far I've spent about $270 on these alone and that's with 25% off and 2 candles for $39.50. My luggages are going to be heavy heading back home next week .


----------



## BrownBetty

Heeeeeeey Ladies!

I've been traveling so not too much fuss going on with my hair.  I used the Cantu acv gel on my scalp and I like it. It was so dry and itchy it really help soothe it.

I got the rinse also.  I will use that next week when I wash my hair.

Nothing else doing on this end.  Happy Friday!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@BrownBetty
I like their Root Rinse.  It works very well.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Hey PJ's!

Happy Friday!  My Bekura Bo.dy Lotion.s should be delivered today.  Imma mosey on over to Kindred Butters and see what's up.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

IDareT'sHair said:


> My Bekura Body Lotions Shipped already!
> 
> I hope I like the scents.  I got the Pear and the Acai &Kiwi.


I loved both of those scents. I still have mine from last year that I'm using.

My new Silky Oil replacements came. They are nice, silky, and creamy.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@NaturallyATLPCH
$6 for those were great. 

The Pear does have much of a 'scent' bur the Acai Kiwi is lovely.  Really emoillent too. 
Curious about the rose one now.  Although I hate Rose.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My HTN Shipped!

Tryna' get my Lotion Stash Built up.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My Naturalicious Grape Seed Hydration Mist Shipped a(Free Full Size) *pay for shipping only*


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Okay, so I decided to finally pull out my last 8oz HH Jar of Joe and use it

It's okay, because I can get LG's Java Butter which is the perfect "dupe" for HH Jar of Joe (even though I think she is offering it as "Seasonal").

I just hate to use up my very last thing from this "once" amazing line.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@rileypak
Where the Debil you beem?.....


----------



## rileypak

@IDareT'sHair
Hey sis 

Not really doing much with (or buying for) my hair lately so I've been lurking around these parts 
I pop through and drop some likes on everybody though just to let you know I'm still around


----------



## Beamodel

Is anyone else waiting on Cream & Coco. It's been 3 weeks since my order was placed.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel said:


> I*s anyone else waiting on Cream & Coco. It's been 3 weeks since my order was placed.*


@Beamodel
My order came August 7th.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Beamodel
> My order came August 7th.



Wow, I've emailed and emailed and have yet to get a response. I'm gonna file a PayPal dispute then.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Mornin' Ladies!

Getting ready to start on my Hair.  Not sure if I'll use anything up today?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@rileypak
I really like Cantu's ACV Root Rinse!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@NaturallyATLPCH 

Hey Gurl.  What's Up?

I need some conversation.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

IDareT'sHair said:


> @NaturallyATLPCH
> 
> Hey Gurl.  What's Up?
> 
> I need some conversation.


Hey girl hey!
Just thankful that I've moved my wash day from Sunday to Saturday lol...although I have some things I'll be working on today, I can still relax.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@NaturallyATLPCH 
I moved mine from Sat to Sun now I'm thinking about moving it back!  

Still toying with that.  What was I thinkin'?

Are you close to finishing up anything?


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

IDareT'sHair said:


> @NaturallyATLPCH
> I moved mine from Sat to Sun now I'm thinking about moving it back!
> 
> Still toying with that.  What was I thinkin'?
> 
> Are you close to finishing up anything?


Actually I used up a Refresher Spray and I have two more uses of the APB Not Easily Broken DC. That stuff is SO GOOD, I love it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> Actually I used up a Refresher Spray and *I have two more uses of the APB Not Easily Broken DC. That stuff is SO GOOD, I love it*.


@NaturallyATLPCH
I need to pull this into my rotation.  

I still haven't tried the Ayurvedic Mud Mask, although I have it ret-to-go!


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

IDareT'sHair said:


> @NaturallyATLPCH
> I need to pull this into my rotation.
> 
> I still haven't tried the Ayurvedic Mud Mask, although I have it ret-to-go!


@IDareT'sHair it's the only DC I've been reaching for. It makes my hair feel so amazing.
I like the Ayurvedic Mud Mask as a prepoo but I'm just going to use regula coconut oil mixed with some ayurvedic powder as my prepoo from now on.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> *I like the Ayurvedic Mud Mask as a prepoo but I'm just going to use regula coconut oil mixed with some ayurvedic powder as my prepoo from now on.*


@NaturallyATLPCH 
Yeah..Imma add it to my Pre-Poo Line up.  

Currently, I've been using Claudie's & JMonique Naturals, Peppermint, Cherry Bark, Black & Green Tea Pre-Poo's


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@NaturallyATLPCH

I have so many DC'ers I need/want to get through before BF.  

But because I cut my wash-days back from x2 to x1 a week, it's making it hard.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

IDareT'sHair said:


> @NaturallyATLPCH
> 
> I have so many DC'ers I need/want to get through before BF.
> 
> But because I cut my wash-days back from x2 to x1 a week, it's making it hard.



True. I only plan on getting a few DCs for BF anyhow, those include 16 ouncers of the Not Easily Broken DC, Honey Molasses (I'll get a chance to use that up before then), and one from SSI.
I am good on Refresher Sprays, Hair Lotions, and pomades/grease which are all staples. There will be no going crazy for this year for BF because I just have too much to use up not because I have a humongous stash, but because the rate I use things is slow.


----------



## Aggie

Morning ladies. I only had time for a quick shampoo and light conditioning before dashing out of the house for our early morning church service this morning.

I wore my hair back in a bun and will continue to do so until I get home to the Bahamas for a nice long deep conditioning session. My hair craves one right now.


----------



## Beamodel

I think there are several items in my stash I might toss. Most are old items that I've recently tried and they were blah to my hair.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I finally pulled out my HH Jar of Joe, the last product in my stash by HH.

Will use this up.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Evening Ladies!

My FREE Naturalicious Grape Seed Hydrating Mist came today.


----------



## Beamodel

Cream & Cocoa sent me a message indicating 10-14 business days. It's been 15 business days and nada.... no order... No label... I filed a PayPal dispute on them.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Beamodel
They sent me something telling me they were processing my order.  

I got my order 08/07.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

So *cough* last night I was 'bored' cause ya'll wasn't around, so I decided to make a AveYou "mock" cart, you know how we do.....just for the fun of it.

WHY is AveYou defunct?  OMGeeeee.....No more AveYou!  

One less one-stop place, with discounts and cheap shipping.

I am crushed.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Beamodel
> They sent me something telling me they were processing my order.
> 
> I got my order 08/07.



I wish @IDareT'sHair 
They've been emailing me now since I filed that claim. We shall see.  I'm not canceling my claim until I get my order either. At first they had had ignored all my emails.


----------



## KinksAndInk

IDareT'sHair said:


> So *cough* last night I was 'bored' cause ya'll wasn't around, so I decided to make a AveYou "mock" cart, you know how we do.....just for the fun of it.
> 
> WHY is AveYou defunct?  OMGeeeee.....No more AveYou!
> 
> One less one-stop place, with discounts and cheap shipping.
> 
> I am crushed.


I think it's been like that almost 2 months now. I tried to go to their site after you'd mentioned it for something and I meant to come back and ask you but I'm forgetful and easily distracted


----------



## IDareT'sHair

KinksAndInk said:


> *I think it's been like that almost 2 months now. I tried to go to their site after you'd mentioned it for something and I meant to come back and ask you but I'm forgetful and easily distracted *


@KinksAndInk
Gurl.....you should have reported that.

OMGeeeee....I am stunned.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My HTN came today.  And I got my Ship Notice from KB's


----------



## Beamodel

Beamodel said:


> Cream & Cocoa sent me a message indicating 10-14 business days. It's been 15 business days and nada.... no order... No label... I filed a PayPal dispute on them.



Ironically I received a shipping notice after filing the PayPal claim.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Evening Product Luvas!

Where da' Debil is errbody at???

#crickets

ETA:  For some reason I've been killing some ED JBCO *feels wonderful*


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@NaturallyATLPCH 
Hey Sis!


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Hey divas
My youngest daughter and I have been rocking puffs using puff cuff for the past 3 weeks. I've been so lazy with my hair lately. I still stick to my regimen but not styling as much.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Hey Ya'll!

Where's errbody been?  
Glad you all are enjoying your Summer!

Just waiting on KB. 

I started to order some Jakeala Body Butta' in Love Spellz Berry.  I still may.  That scent is everything

ETA:  Welp, Jakeala is'temporarily' closed.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Aggie


----------



## KinksAndInk

Ready to start ordering again...my schedule is about to normalize


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie



@IDareT'sHair 
Hey hun. I'm back home from Canada and I gatta tell ya, my hair misses being henna'ed and deep conditioned and all that good stuff. I bunned the whole time I was over there and only cowashed a few times to get my hair to easily fit in the bun, . 

This morning I cowashed with Mielle Organics Babassu and Mint deep Conditioner and my hair sang in the shower. She was happy. So I know a full DC will do her good.


----------



## Aggie

I still haven't purchased anything hair related, 1 because I have no place to put anything new and 2, I have no place to put anything new . 

I have bought some wonderful eyeliners from www.camerareadycosmetics.com a few minutes ago however. Now these I really need so I got about 10 of them.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Shay72


----------



## Shay72

Gasp...my stash is down to one shelf in my "hobby" room. Of course I still have products under my bathroom sink too. My planners and journals have taken over. I do need to get some deep conditioners and cowashers. Maybe Labor Day or just go hard on Black Friday. I'm thinking I may just hit up Target or just J Monique Naturals since she has the bundle deal always in the mean time and truly cut the fool on Black Friday.

Recently I have finished: 
Darcy's Botanicals Coconut & Lemongrass Transitioning Crème-That 16 oz lasted for years . Will repurchase
Shi Naturals Henna Gloss- will not repurchase
A few J Monique Naturals deep conditioners-always a repurchase
Hairveda's Moist PRO-totally out, will get more


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Shay72
I was just thinking about La.bor Day Sales!

ETA:
I see HV has AvoSoya Oil x2 $11.00 (no code)


----------



## Shay72

Oh yeah I am officially "shampooing" my hair again. I use black soap 1x/week. Got it from someone local.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Shay72
How's your hair re-adapting to 'Poo?


----------



## Eisani

Hey ladies, I hope everyone is well! Just checking in to say hello . I'll probably be on a bit more often now because I'm trying to decide what to do with this hair. I now dread wash day so I've been washing every two weeks, only detangling and moisturizing on wash day so this stuff is a mess :-/ I'm debating on going back to texlaxing or at least BKT for manageability.

The last hair products I ordered were from Mop Top and my daughter took those :eyeroll:. Guess I better get back to it and stop buying so many candles lol!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Eisani
Hey Sis!

I hope you are back for good!

And Yaaassss...You need to get your Haul On and Put the Candles down.

You need to be all up in that "What's On Sale This Month Thread.


----------



## Eisani

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Eisani
> Hey Sis!
> 
> I hope you are back for good!
> 
> And Yaaassss...You need to get your Haul On and Put the Candles down.
> 
> You need to be all up in that "What's On Sale This Month Thread.


I put down one vice and picked up another lol! I'm getting bored with candles though so I may be back to hair products and nail polish. I just ordered som OK Keratin . I haven't been back a whole hour and already ordering stuff. Lawd come today.


----------



## rileypak

@Shay72


----------



## Shay72

@IDareT'sHair 
My hair is responding extremely well. Bouncy and clean! 

Silk Dreams Wheat Germ Conditioner is acting right again so I will be repurchasing it


----------



## Shay72

@rileypak


----------



## Shay72

My mama visited last weekend and I had to stop her from combing her curls . She was like you right it is curlier when I don't comb it . I kept saying, use your fingers or use the pick not the comb.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72 said:


> *She was like you right it is curlier when I don't comb it . I kept saying, use your fingers or use the pick not the comb.*


@Shay72


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My KB Lotions came today!


----------



## Shay72

@IDareT'sHair 
I just realized I didn't wave back at you earlier. My clients were in & out of my office all up in my business and I couldn't get ish done :nope:. Work bout to be a mess again. Coworker quit on me. Today was her last day. We'll see how this goes.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Shay72
How was you & _Mr.Bae's _Road Trip a while back?


----------



## Beamodel

My cream and Cocoa arrived today....

I really like how my tincture feels but I'm not completely thrilled by the scent. It's ok. I got dolce I think that's the name of it and three bars of soap.


----------



## Beamodel

Yup, I like the tincture but I'm not liking the patchouli smell that's lingering in it. I really wish I would have gotten dark vanilla almaretta. Looks like I'll be giving this away due to the undertone scent of patchouli :-(


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel said:


> *Yup, I like the tincture but I'm not liking the patchouli smell that's lingering in it. I really wish I would have gotten dark vanilla almaretta. Looks like I'll be giving this away due to the undertone scent of patchouli :-*(


@Beamodel
That's too bad.   Especially since they are not cheap.

I love those tinctures.  Never got that scent and probably wouldn't.  I basically stick to the more Fruitier sounding scents.

Someone sent me the Sugared Goji about a week ago.  Can't wait to try it.

 Their Sweet Potato scent is everything tho'.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Hey Ladies!

Hope everyone is having a pleasant restful weekend.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Beamodel
> That's too bad.   Especially since they are not cheap.
> 
> I love those tinctures.  Never got that scent and probably wouldn't.  I basically stick to the more Fruitier sounding scents.
> 
> Someone sent me the Sugared Goji about a week ago.  Can't wait to try it.
> 
> Their Sweet Potato scent is everything tho'.



They barley had scent options


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

Hey ladies! August is a TURRIBLE month, I can barely make it in here during the week, finally get a break on the weekend! 

Still midweek cleansing, still sealing with grease/heavy pomades, still bunning. Nothing new.

Going to prepoo tonight with my coconut oil/rosemary/ayurvedic powder mixture.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@NaturallyATLPCH

I was thinking about you today. 

Hoping to catch you!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Overnighting in:
J. Monique Pre-Poo & SprAnz (Plastic Cap)


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

IDareT'sHair said:


> @NaturallyATLPCH
> 
> I was thinking about you today.
> 
> Hoping to catch you!


Guuurl August is RUFF!!! Diagnostic testing, getting back in the routine, getting classes settled...its just a mess! I'll try not to wait until September to do better posting in here .


----------



## Aggie

Evening Ladies.

I just bought some body butters from The Body Shop website. A while back they wouldn't even take my international credit card, but tonight the site accepted it. I'll keep my fingers crossed that they don't deny it when they are processing my order. I really love those butters. They use animal friendly ingredients so I feel that's as close to organic as I will get with these.

*The reviews were great so the scents I picked tonight were:*

Almond Milk & Honey Body Butter
Vineyard Peach Body Butter
Japanese Cherry Blossom Body Cream


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@NaturallyATLPCH 
How many students you got this year?


----------



## Aggie

Morning everyone. Just finished using up a jar of Keracare Edge tamer and have several backups. Love this edge tamer more than any other I've tried so far. Getting ready for work and will be heading out the door in a few minutes.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Morning Ladies:
I need to get started on my Hair.  Should finish up a couple things.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Currently waiting on:
Hairveda x2 Ayosoya Oils (x2 for $11,99)


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

IDareT'sHair said:


> @NaturallyATLPCH
> How many students you got this year?


Girl I have 23. Which is the bomb considering we can have 30 in 5th grade. NICE class size and I have a great class. My principal added a teacher to reduce class size in 5th and 3rd grades, critical testing grades.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

DCing now. Going to start doing Cassia treatments monthly, same benefits as henna without that ugly rust orange which I hate. I'm going to use coconut milk, plus I don't want anything to interfere with this black because I love the color.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@NaturallyATLPCH 
I'm Dc'ing right now too!

23 is a good number!


----------



## Shay72

@IDareT'sHair 
We had a great trip. We didn't kill each other. Lot of fun.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

Shay72 said:


> @IDareT'sHair
> We had a great trip. We didn't kill each other. Lot of fun.



That's the fun part! Not killing each other!


----------



## rileypak

Hey ladies! 
I'm starting my holiday shopping list finally


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72 said:


> *We had a great trip. We didn't kill each other. Lot of fun*.


@Shay72 
Great!  I'm glad it went well.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> *I'm starting my holiday shopping list finally *


@rileypak 
I have a couple things in my head.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Finished Up:
x1 Ed.en's Bodyworks Peppermint Pomade (no back ups - not a repurchase)

ETA:  And x1 16oz Cowboy Magic (x1 16oz b/up)


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak
> I have a couple things in my head.


I've settled on the hair cleansers: Up North Naturals Clean Curls Cleanser and of course another liter of Redken Hair Cleansing Creme.

Still no decision on conditioners, hair lotions, sprays, or stylers. I'm fairly good on sealants (tons by MyHoneyChild and APB) but do plan to pick up a jar or two of Komaza Care and Siamese Twists just to have.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@rileypak 
So far I have:
Liter of KG
Liter of Cathy Howse UBH
Liter of Afrotastic
MHC Type4, Sophia's


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Big Shout Out to KB's!

Used Joe's Joe again today.  Very nice.  

Don't sleep on this line.  Can't wait to try the Lotions.

I think there may be an Oil coming out in Sept.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@rileypak 

x1 Family Size Siamese Twist Sweet Potatoe
x1 Luxury Butterx1 
x1 Ultimate Butter

Curl Origin
x2 Overnight
x1 Pomade
x1 Creme


----------



## rileypak

@IDareT'sHair

APB
Hattache
Ulta
Soultanicals
Kindred Butters
Siamese Twists


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@rileypak 

My list is very similar.  Will hafta' be alert during those 'pesky' one-offs!

They do me in everything.


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak
> 
> My list is very similar.  Will hafta' be alert during those 'pesky' one-offs!
> 
> They do me in everything.


Oh forgot to add Mane Choice. 
Loving the Ancient Egyptian body wash!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@rileypak
I know my list will end up all over the place. 

I forgot and just remembered: QB.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@rileypak 
Hoping to use up several things between now and GThurs/BF/CM.  

Will see how these L.abor Day Sales look next week.

I wanna keep my list as Streamlined as possible.


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak
> Hoping to use up several things between now and GThurs/BF/CM.
> 
> Will see how these L.abor Day Sales look next week.
> 
> I wanna keep my list as Streamlined as possible.


I forgot LD was coming up soon. I doubt I'll get anything unless folks start busting out with 40%+ sales...


----------



## rileypak

@IDareT'sHair
My use up plan has been going good. I'm proud of myself for mostly sticking to what's open.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> *I forgot LD was coming up soon. I doubt I'll get anything unless folks start busting out with 40%+ sales...*


@rileypak
Will be interested to see what folks do right up in through here.


rileypak said:


> *My use up plan has been going good. I'm proud of myself for mostly sticking to what's open*.


Will try to use some new things to see if I wanna re-up.


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak
> Will be interested to see what folks do right up in through here.
> 
> Will try to use some new things to see if I wanna re-up.


I don't have too much new stuff I'm itching to try. 
I've got the CR leave in collection, two APB DCs, Mane Choice gel, and the CR lavender gel which can make the rotation before the sales start.


----------



## DeerDance

Hi everyone,

I started to stretch my wash day to every two weeks, so I've been slow with using up products. Haven't bought other products but still. I've been using henna each time, and my hair loves it. I am almost done with my 32 ounce ST Knot Sauce. Won't be repurchasing because I despise the scent. Hope everyone is doing well. 

I plan on hauling Bekura and Camille Rose during BF. Hopefully I can use up some more stuff in the next three months.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Evening Product Luvas!


----------



## Aggie

Evening ladies. 

@IDareT'sHair and @rileypak ,

I see you girls already woking on your LD/BF/CM stashes. I think by then I may be ready to get some hair products. 

I really need some: 
Aayurveda powders probably from www.myhenna.us or Mountain Rose Herbs or from whoever is having a great sale.
NG Moisturizing DCs
Mielle Organics DC only


That's it for now. I still have a ton of leave-ins, moisturizers, oils, butters, creams, gels, and sealants to work my way through.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Aggie
Nice List Sis.  

Hopefully, we can knock out our lists while continuing to use a bunch of stuff up.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Mornin' Product Luvas!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Hi Everyone!

My Keravada came today.  Still waiting on HV Avosoya Oil.


----------



## rileypak

@IDareT'sHair


I'm getting the urge to hit paynah on something


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@rileypak 
Gurl....You betta' let your "Inner PJ" take Control


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My Hairveda Shipped!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Mornin' PJ's    - It's been way too quiet around here.

Ya'll ain't no fun.


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> Mornin' PJ's    - It's been way too quiet around here.
> 
> Ya'll ain't no fun.


I know we have been really quiet lately sweetie. You are right. All I can say is I'm a little distracted with other things at the moment like my gardening and body butters from the Body Shop and my candles and butters from Bath and Body Works. 

I'm also trying to pay off one credit card bill and will tackle the next one after the first one is paid off. I already paid off one card in full last year and cut it up in tiny pieces. So yeah, I'm busy with a few things that takes precedence over buying new hair products at the moment. I will post as often as I can though.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Aggie 
How's the Gardening coming?

How do you like TBS's Bo.dy Butters compared to J . Monique's


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> How's the Gardening coming?
> 
> How do you like TBS's Bo.dy Butters compared to J . Monique's


No comparison in my opinion. I love the TBS butters a lot. They are extremely rich and emollient and smell delicious. A bit costly but I love them. I do however, love that J. Monique's Rum and Raisin Butter a lot and it is one that I will consider repurchasing .


----------



## Aggie

@IDareT'sHair 
Oh and my garden is coming along nicely. I need to have the lawn mowed now though. I'll get my gardener to come and do that for me on Saturday if he's not too busy then.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Aggie said:


> *I do however, love that J. Monique's Rum and Raisin Butter a lot and it is one that I will consider repurchasing* .


@Aggie
Can't wait for Fall to pull this out!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Aggie said:


> *Oh and my garden is coming along nicely. I need to have the lawn mowed now though. I'll get my gardener to come and do that for me on Saturday if he's not too busy then.*


@Aggie
Have you picked & eaten any veggies from it yet?


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> Have you picked & eaten any veggies from it yet?


Just peas and pepper so far. I have some bean stalks in the back yard that doesn't have any beans on them yet. Still waiting for them to bare.


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> Can't wait for Fall to pull this out!


Girl @IDareT'sHair 

I'm already all over this one


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Happy Weekend Ladies!


----------



## Aggie

Morning all. Enjoy this fabulous day.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Aggie said:


> *Morning all. Enjoy this fabulous day.*


@Aggie 
You too Lady!

Got any Hair Plans for the Weekend?

Just took my Tea out of the freezer to un-thaw.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My HV should be here tomorrow


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> You too Lady!
> 
> Got any Hair Plans for the Weekend?
> 
> Just took my Tea out of the freezer to un-thaw.



A comb has not passed through this hair since August 4th. I have to do something with it this weekend. I think a henna treatment or color is needed as well. So color, clarify, protein and moisture DC is in order for tomorrow for sure.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Still going hard on ED JBCO for some reason?


----------



## Shay72

Um where is Kindred Butters on Etsy?


----------



## rileypak

Shay72 said:


> Um where is Kindred Butters on Etsy?


Seems like the shop isn't there anymore!  
I hope she's just on vacation...


----------



## Shay72

rileypak said:


> Seems like the shop isn't there anymore!
> I hope she's just on vacation...


Naw usually when they are on vacation you can't find them when you're Etsy but you usually can when you goggle it. It says the shop doesn't exist. Well if its over. I missed out.


----------



## Shay72

I think I'm gonna pick up some products from Walmart. I ain't gone crazy they'll still be all natural. Or shoot Amazon Prime. I order today they will be here by Tuesday at the latest. I'm just not in the mood to order and wait. I'll start making my Black Friday list this weekend.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Hey divas, I missed y'all. I've been so busy lately I can't get on even to lurk 
Here's stuff we've used up since the last list.
x2 8oz Oyin honey hemp conditioners (backups)
x2 10oz BN moisture butter(backups)
4oz Komaza scalp conditioner ( no backups)
x3 12oz SM yucca and whatever mask (no backups, not a repurchase)
12oz SM superfruit mask ( no backup , not a repurchase)
12oz SM manuka honey mask ( no backup, not a repurchase)
M:C hempade ( no backup, discontinued)
x2 8oz HV whipped creme ( backups)
8oz Claudie 2in1 protein treatment ( no backups)
6oz Ouidad melt down ( no backups, will repurchase during a sale)
8oz Ouidad oil cleanser ( backups on the way)
8oz KV hair oil ( possible backups, not sure lol)
x2 8oz APB liquid LI ( backups)
16oz Oyin hair dew ( 1 backup left)
8oz MJ rapid recovery ( no backup, not a repurchase)

There are a few things that will be gone in the next two weeks so I'll post those then.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

That's sad that Kindred butters is no longer on etsy


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Wait!

What's going on with Kindred Butters?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My HV is "Out For Delivery"


----------



## Aggie

Morning ladies.

I used up a 16 oz jar of NG Vanilla Fig DC, no backups but it's a very promising repurchase item. I really liked this one a lot since it'a very moisturizing.


----------



## Shay72

Contemplating trying TGIN's Honey Mask. It gets good reviews and my hair loves honey.


----------



## rileypak




----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

Hi ladies! Doing my usual check in. I haven't used anything up but I'm close to finishing up my 8 ounce Not Easily Broken DC. I think I have two more uses then I'll start on the NG Thick and Rich DC that's halfway gone (it was a 16 ounce so now I have about 8 ounces left).

Right now I'm loving to prepoo with coconut oil.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Hey Ladies!

Hopefully, I catch up with some of my e-Sista's today.

My HV came yesterday, but I still haven't taken it out of the mail.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72 said:


> *Contemplating trying TGIN's Honey Mask. It gets good reviews and my hair loves honey.*


@Shay72
Have this, but haven't tried it yet.  I did like the other things I tried from this line tho'.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> View attachment 408887


@rileypak 
Thank you for posting this.  

I wonder which one works the best?  I still wanna try this.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@AgeinATL @KinksAndInk (anyone else)
Any idea on why KB closed via ETSY?

Will be using Avocado & Moss today.


----------



## bajandoc86

Hey loves. Happy Weekend, hope all of you are safe and sound. 

I used up 1x ST Pumpkin Detox this morning. Because this one was so runny/liquid I used the entire jar for my head. Granted my hair feels thicker, but dang!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

bajandoc86 said:


> *Because this one was so runny/liquid I used the entire jar for my head. Granted my hair feels thicker, but dang!*


@bajandoc86
So was mine.

That's why it wasn't a repurchase. 

Especially when others were saying theirs was nice & creamy.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Need to start on my Hair.  

Did finish up an 8oz SprAngz Detangling Glaze (b/up).

Hopefully will use up 1 or 2 more things this wash day.


----------



## bajandoc86

IDareT'sHair said:


> @bajandoc86
> So was mine.
> 
> That's why it wasn't a repurchase.
> 
> Especially when others were saying theirs was nice & creamy.



Annnnndddd it's OOS everywhere. I do love the overall effect on my hair (the liquidity does drive me mad) so I have continued to repurchase. I only have 1 jar left!


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

IDareT'sHair said:


> @AgeinATL @KinksAndInk (anyone else)
> Any idea on why KB closed via ETSY?
> 
> Will be using Avocado & Moss today.


I went to her site because I was curious about her DCs based on reviews but I noticed it was down. Is she on FB? Maybe we can reach her that way?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

bajandoc86 said:


> *Annnnndddd it's OOS everywhere. I do love the overall effect on my hair (the liquidity does drive me mad) so I have continued to repurchase. I only have 1 jar left! *


@bajandoc86 
I liked it too, but I won't mess with it again.  I bought x2 jars (at the same time) when it 1st launched and both of them were runny.

Did you check Hattache? Pampered & Twisted?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> *I went to her site because I was curious about her DCs based on reviews but I noticed it was down. Is she on FB? Maybe we can reach her that way?*


@NaturallyATLPCH
I'm sure _someone_ "here" in this thread may know exactly what happened? 

Getting ready to DC w/Avocado & Moss.  Wondering if I should save it 'nah'?

Had I known this, I wouldn't have swapped so early on.

But I just knew it would be readily available.  Glad I got my Lotions.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ya'll I'm soooooooooo Happeh I lightweight stockpiled KB. 

Initial Response on Avocado & Moss.  Love! Love Love It. It is a Whippy-Frothy unusual "feelng" DC'er.  Felt like a Million Bucks applying. 

Feel really bad for those of you that slept on this Line.

 Ran back through my Stash right quick and I have:
x2 Avocado & Moss
x2 Babbasu & Green Tea
x1 Joe's Joe
x1 Mango & Pumpkin
x2 Sugar/Molaases
x2 Lotions

Hopefully we haven't seen the last from this Line.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

I finally used up a DC. I finished the Not Easily Broken DC. September I'll work on the NG Thick and Rich.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

IDareT'sHair said:


> Ya'll I'm soooooooooo Happeh I lightweight stockpiled KB.
> 
> Initial Response on Avocado & Moss.  Love! Love Love It. It is a Whippy-Frothy unusual "feelng" DC'er.  Felt like a Million Bucks applying.
> 
> Feel really bad for those of you that slept on this Line.
> 
> Ran back through my Stash right quick and I have:
> x2 Avocado & Moss
> x2 Babbasu & Green Tea
> x1 Joe's Joe
> x1 Mango & Pumpkin
> x2 Sugar/Molaases
> x2 Lotions
> 
> Hopefully we haven't seen the last from this Line.


I'm sure she will be back soon. She's actually on my BF list.
I was going to get another APB Not Easily Broken DC during her Labor Day sale but I think I'll wait until BF and use up some things.
I might grab an Ayurvedic Hair Cream and Cleansing Cream though .


----------



## IDareT'sHair

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> *I was going to get another APB Not Easily Broken DC during her Labor Day sale but I think I'll wait until BF and use up some things.
> I might grab an Ayurvedic Hair Cream *.


@NaturallyATLPCH
I got both of these on a 'swap' but will reup on them.  Wait - No I lave the Ayurvedic Mask - not the Cream.

I feel like buying something today.

ETA:  Yeah....KB betta' come back!


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

IDareT'sHair said:


> @NaturallyATLPCH
> I got both of these on a 'swap' but will reup on them.  Wait - No I lave the Ayurvedic Mask - not the Cream.
> 
> I feel like buying something today.
> 
> ETA:  Yeah....KB betta' come back!


@IDareT'sHair I want to buy something today too but I think imma hold out until Labor Day (it's this weekend thankfully).
Plus it's my Birfday monf!!! #turnup


----------



## IDareT'sHair

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> I want to buy something today too but I think imma hold out until Labor Day (it's this weekend thankfully).
> *Plus it's my Birfday monf!!! #turnup*


@NaturallyATLPCH
Hmph.

Welp I guess that means I gotta get Turnt all the way Up wid you!...


----------



## AgeinATL

IDareT'sHair said:


> @AgeinATL @KinksAndInk (anyone else)
> Any idea on why KB closed via ETSY?
> 
> Will be using Avocado & Moss today.



Wow, you're right. I'm not sure but I'll ask.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

AgeinATL said:


> *Wow, you're right. I'm not sure but I'll ask.*


@AgeinATL 
Thank you Sis.

I had no idea.....until I saw these posts!


----------



## AgeinATL

IDareT'sHair said:


> @AgeinATL
> Thank you Sis.
> 
> I had no idea.....until I saw these posts!



Hey!

She closed to prepare for an upcoming sale but she is back open now! I told her not to scare us like that again!

@NaturallyATLPCH -go have a look!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@AgeinATL
Lawd....she betta' learn how to use one of those "Shop Temporary Closed" Banners.

Having Folks like....

Thanks Sis for checking into it.


----------



## Shay72

See that's why I came in and told y'all ! Thank you @AgeinATL .


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I wanted to browse around in Jakeala and she is still closed too!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72 said:


> *See that's why I came in and told y'all ! Thank you *


@Shay72
I'm glad your OG PJ b-hind was on it!

And my OG PJ b-hind was ready to conduct a full investigation

Good Lookin' Out!


----------



## Shay72

Sounds like she's preparing for a Labor Day sale. I would get the Mango & Pumpkin DC, Honey Nectar DC and Green Tea & Babassu DC.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

AgeinATL said:


> Hey!
> 
> She closed to prepare for an upcoming sale but she is back open now! I told her not to scare us like that again!
> 
> @NaturallyATLPCH -go have a look!


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

So I have on my list from KB:
Peppermint Mocha Joe Conditioner
Green Tea and Babassu Conditioner
Honey Nectar Conditioner


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

Anyone have the deets on Hairveda's Shakaikai (sp) hair oil?


----------



## rileypak

_*KB wish list*_:
Green Tea and Babassu DC
Peppermint Mocha Joe DC
Honey Nectar Conditioner
Avocado Cream Moisturizer
Peppermint Mocha Joe Lotion
Joe's Lotion

Think I'm going to grab a few things during LD to try out.  

Anybody try the lotions yet? Are they slippy?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> *Anyone have the deets on Hairveda's Shakaikai (sp) hair oil?*


@NaturallyATLPCH
Umm....what kinda' Deets? #hairvedastans


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Whew Thanks @AgeinATL I'm really glad that she'snot permanently closed. Now I can re-tweak my BF list.


----------



## KinksAndInk

IDareT'sHair said:


> @AgeinATL @KinksAndInk (anyone else)
> Any idea on why KB closed via ETSY?
> 
> Will be using Avocado & Moss today.


Nooooooooooo


----------



## KinksAndInk

False alarm with KB I see.  Now let me get my Labor Day list ready.


----------



## Aggie

*Packed and ready to give away, I have:*

-A 3/4 jar full of QB CTDG
-1 bottle of BB Oil Moisturizer with Castor Oil
-7 oz of Castor Oil
-1 bottle of Bekura Coco Sarai Body Milk
-1 jar of Alikay Naturals Creme Brulee Curling Delight
-2 packs of color gel pens

I also gave my niece a bottle of Soultanicals Knot GlideI gave my sister a jar of JMoniques Jasmine Body Butter - she loves it! I love it too but I have too many butters and lotions and I needed to either use them up or give them away. 

Since I can't use them fast enough, I am giving them away slowly.


----------



## Aggie

*In rotation to use up within the week, at the moment I have:*

-Curl Origin Bamboo Blossom Twist & Twirl Defining Buttercream
-Soultanicals Curl Blaze Hair Glaze


----------



## Shay72

Things are 50% off on J Monique Naturals


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72 said:


> *Things are 50% off on J Monique Naturals*


Her Sale has been on since around July4


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Picked up a Jakeala Body Butter in Love Spellz Berry.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Hey Ladies!

Happy Hump Day!

Can't wait for the Long Weekend! 

Lawd I need it.


----------



## Eisani

Hey ladies! Told yall I'd check in more often ;-)

Got my OK Keratin last week, still haven't used it. I had just finished an Aphogee treatment when it showed up at the house. I plan on doing it tomorrow, going to buy more shears tonight to trim my own hair. I don't feel like sitting in nobody's salon right now.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I know ya'll ALL got the email about Hattache's 25% Lab.or Day Sale Fri & Sat Code = Labor2017

Playing around with a Cart Now. #dontjudge


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Eisani 
Hey Lady!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My Jakeala Bod.y Butter Shipped!


----------



## Aggie

Today I gave away 2 more jars of JMoniques Body Butters. I only have 2 jars of her Rum and Raisin Butters left. I can't seem to part with this fragrance. I also gave away 1 bottle of APB Refresher Spray and something else but I can't remember what it is at the moment.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Aggie said:


> *Today I gave away 2 more jars of JMoniques Body Butters. I only have 2 jars of her Rum and Raisin Butters left. I can't seem to part with this fragrance.*


@Aggie
That was nice of you. 

The Rum 'N Raisin is no longer listed.  

I went in earlier this week and tried to grab a few more jars since it was $6.00. 

I gave a coworker a jar and also a jar of Georgia Sunrise and one of the Tropical Mango.


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> That was nice of you.
> 
> *The Rum 'N Raisin is no longer listed. *
> 
> I went in earlier this week and tried to grab a few more jars since it was $6.00.
> 
> I gave a coworker a jar and also a jar of Georgia Sunrise and one of the Tropical Mango.


OMG! Really?  Aw crap. I guess if this does not come back then the only thing I will be buying from her is the Dead Sea Mud Wash.

Thank goodness for The Body Shop and Bath and Body Works.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Aggie said:


> *OMG! Really?  Aw crap. I guess if this does not come back* then the only thing I will be buying from her is the Dead Sea Mud Wash.  Thank goodness for The Body Shop and Bath and Body Works.



@Aggie 
I'm sure it's simply just Sold Out.  I did manage to grab x3 Jars while it was on sale.


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> *I'm sure it's simply just Sold Out*.  I did manage to grab x3 Jars while it was on sale.



@IDareT'sHair 
Oh okay. I sure hope that it's only sold out and not gone completely from the store. I would always go back to that one because it smells so divine .


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Aggie She only has x2 Butters listed.  I think everything sold out.


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie She only has x2 Butters listed.  I think everything sold out.


Ohhhhh!  Okay, gotcha. I can deal with that.


----------



## Aggie

I used up another bottle of Bekura Apple & Sorghum Hair Syurp and 1 jar of Curl Origin Bamboo Blossom Defining Buttercream.


----------



## rileypak

Morning!

I have the urge to color, henna, something....


----------



## Aggie

rileypak said:


> Morning!
> 
> I have the urge to color, *henna,* something....


You and me both @rileypak. I need some henna or maybe some ayurveda type treatment for sure. My hair is showing great improvement after starting my henna glosses and ayurveda treatments. I have to keep up with them even though they are a lot of work. The fact is, there is notable results in thickness and weight of my hair. I love it.


----------



## rileypak

Aggie said:


> You and me both @rileypak. I need some henna or maybe some ayurveda type treatment for sure. My hair is showing great improvement after starting my henna glosses and ayurveda treatments. I have to keep up with them even though they are a lot of work. The fact is, there is notable results in thickness and weight of my hair. I love it.


Think I'm going to toss some cassia in the last of this DC I'll use up this weekend if I can find my powders...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Making my Hattache Cart.


----------



## Aggie

rileypak said:


> Think I'm going to toss some cassia in the last of this DC I'll use up this weekend if I can find my powders...


Girl You won't regret it. I still can't believe how good those powders really are. I make sure to get my mixture right on my scalp too.


----------



## Beamodel

Tonight I used an oldie but my certainly a goodie.... Pura Body Naturals MuruMuru Moisture Milk.


----------



## rileypak

Beamodel said:


> Tonight I used an oldie but my certainly a goodie.... Pura Body Naturals MuruMuru Moisture Milk.



I loved that lotion so much. I wonder if I still have that one lone bottle left?


----------



## rileypak

Aggie said:


> Girl You won't regret it. I still can't believe how good those powders really are. I make sure to get my mixture right on my scalp too.


Oooh just remembered I have some cassia gloss bars left from BF! Gonna cut one in half to add to my DC this wash day


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Hey Ladies!

Lemme see if Imma check out on Hattache?  Still playing with this Cart.


----------



## rileypak

@IDareT'sHair
My Hattache cart is currently full of Henna Sooq and Up North Naturals 
Haven't hit paynah yet though...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Received Ship-Ship from Hattache!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Haven't bought anything else (yet).

Got that Eden's Body Work's stuff coming. 

May gift a quite a bit of that for Christ.mas to the Lady that does a lot of my Admin Work (although she's in Braids now).

I also have Hattache (assorted) and a Jakeala Butter on the way.


----------



## rileypak

APB


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

Hi ladies! Happy Labor Day weekend!
So I'm just going to get some CCs soap because I'm out of Castile soap and maybe 3 body creams from Sarenzo, maybe. I'm not getting anything else hair related until BF, I am serious about using some of this stuff up.


----------



## Aggie

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> Hi ladies! Happy Labor Day weekend!
> So I'm just going to get some CCs soap because I'm out of Castile soap and maybe 3 body creams from Sarenzo, maybe. *I'm not getting anything else hair related until BF, I am serious about using some of this stuff up*.



Concerning the bolded, you and me both @NaturallyATLPCH 

*This morning I finished up:*

1 bottle of Soultanicals Hair Glaze - no backup and not a repurchase item. I liked it but I'm reducing my stash so no need to repurchase it since Wetline Xtreme Gel does the same thing and is a LOT cheaper.

1 jar of Naturelle Grow Herbal Blends - I liked this one but not as much as the Vanilla Fig so I will not be repurchasing it.

1 jar of APB Quinoa Sacha Inchi Herbal Conditioner - no back up and not a repurchase item. I liked it's performance but can't take the chocolate/cocoa butter scent of it.


----------



## Aggie

*In rotation to use up next are:*

1 jar of Mielle Organics Babassu and Mint DC
1 jar of APB Pumpkin Seed DC 

These 2 so far are staples. I hope the formulas don't change on me.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

I'm going to do my first Cassia treatment this weekend, tomorrow to be exact. Do you ladies mix the powder with water then add it to your conditioner or do you just add the powder to the conditioner?


----------



## Aggie

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> I'm going to do my first Cassia treatment this weekend, tomorrow to be exact. Do you ladies mix the powder with water then add it to your conditioner or do you just add the powder to the conditioner?


I simply add everything together for my glosses. I put the henna, conditioner and other powders like amla, brahmi, etc, if I'm using them, then the hot water and mix it all together. I add the oil after letting the henna dye release. I then add it to my hair.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@NaturallyATLPCH
You never did ask what you wanted to know about HV's Cocosta?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ended Up Grabbing a 16oz Jar of APB "Not Easily Broken" DC'er. 

Wonder who's recommendation and review that was?.....


----------



## KinksAndInk

rileypak said:


> Morning!
> 
> I have the urge to color, henna, something....


Color...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl
I did end up getting a NEB (Not Easily Broken) from APB.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Finished Up:
x1 8oz Claudie Pre-Poo (x1 16oz b/up)


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I had previously "said" my Jakeala shipped.

I stand corrected. A Ship.ping Label was created.

No Movement.

Lemme go Convo her.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

IDareT'sHair said:


> Ended Up Grabbing a 16oz Jar of APB "Not Easily Broken" DC'er.
> 
> Wonder who's recommendation and review that was?.....


 

Oh @IDareT'sHair I just wanted to know consistency and scent of the Hairveda.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

Aggie said:


> I simply add everything together for my glosses. I put the henna, conditioner and other powders like amla, brahmi, etc, if I'm using them, then the hot water and mix it all together. I add the oil after letting the henna dye release. I then add it to my hair.


Okay cool. I don't want to mess up my black so I'll mix in the cassia, my ayurvedic powder mix, and conditioner. Oh, and a lil oil.
Thanks hun!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> *Oh I just wanted to know consistency and scent of the Hairveda.*


@NaturallyATLPCH
Smells like a Dream.  A little 'thinner' than JBCO. 

I think you'd love it!  Ayosoya is even thinner/lighter than that.

Both smell very good.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@NaturallyATLPCH 
How you & dem chirrens doing?


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

IDareT'sHair said:


> @NaturallyATLPCH
> How you & dem chirrens doing?


Girl we hangin in there! Glad for this 3 day weekend. The worse month is over. March is the last month of doom.
I love the first half though. Plenty of breaks .


----------



## IDareT'sHair

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> *Girl we hangin in there! Glad for this 3 day weekend. The worse month is over. March is the last month of doom.  I love the first half though. Plenty of breaks *.


@NaturallyATLPCH
New School.  New District.  New Student/Family Population.  
Glad things are going well.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Morning Ladies

2 Step Henna/Indigo today.  Gonna be an all day event.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

IDareT'sHair said:


> *I had previously "said" my Jakeala shipped. I stand corrected. A Ship.ping Label was created.
> No Movement.  Lemme go Convo her*.


Contacted Jakeala - My package was 'supposedly' dropped off at the P.O. yesterday.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> I did end up getting a NEB (Not Easily Broken) from APB.


@IDareT'sHair 
Nice. That's a must have for us.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

We used up all those Wen items listed in the hit & miss thread.
We'll use up a few more items soon I think.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl 
Hey Curly!...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@NaturallyATLPCH 
Hairveda 25% Code = PEACH


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Used up:
x1 VO5 Kiwi & Lime Clarifying Conditioner (several b/ups)


----------



## IDareT'sHair

The Mailman/woman just rang my doorbell and dropped off my Hattache!....


----------



## Saludable84

Morning


----------



## Saludable84

I want to try the APB Ayurvedic DC. Decisions.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Just unpacked my Hattache goodies!  

Lawd that was some fast shipping.....


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Hopefully, I'm done until Grey Thursday, BF, CM.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Beamodel 
I didn't know the Slaps were also Free Shipping?


----------



## rileypak

Morning!!!

No additional hair purchases made beyond APB. I'm out of her leave in sprays and I miss using them so I needed those. 
Think I'm going to hold off on any more hair purchases until BF, barring no incredible sales before then.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@rileypak
Thinking about getting a b/up of my black & gray Slaps...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Waiting On:
Eden's Body Works
Hairveda
Jakeala


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak
> Thinking about getting a b/up of my black & gray Slaps...


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

Thanks @IDareT'sHair , but I'm definitely waiting until Black Friday to purchase any hair stuff. I put it on my list.

I might get a coupla SLAPS though.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Beamodel
> I didn't know the Slaps were also Free Shipping?



Yes mam... I grabbed two more. Now I'm done with them. Two for $30 plus free shipping


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Beamodel 
What Colors did you get?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Used Up:
x1 Bottle of TMN's Condition Me Softly to rinse out Henna (x1 b/up)
x1 16oz Sitrinillah (x3 b/ups)
x1 4oz Kindred Butters Jar of Joe (coupla' 8oz b/ups)


----------



## IDareT'sHair

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> *I might get a coupla SLAPS though*.


@NaturallyATLPCH 
What Colors are you thinking about getting?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


>


@rileypak
IKR?  I never did find the black one I lost last BF. 

Had to end up buying another one.  I think it got thrown out with all the boxes.

I still haven't worn my gray one.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@rileypak
I read a not so flattering review of CRN's L-I Trio in the W&G Thread. 

Made me put the brakes on that one.  Have you tried it yet?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Speaking of CRN - I think I'll pull out the Moroccan & Pear and use it for a final R/O.


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak
> I read a not so flattering review of CRN's L-I Trio in the W&G Thread.
> 
> Made me put the brakes on that one.  Have you tried it yet?


I saw! No I haven't tried it yet but if it doesn't work out I'll pass it on.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I did a nice HOT today (under my Heat Cap) w/Avocado Oil.  I may add this step to my weekly Regi.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> *I saw! No I haven't tried it yet but if it doesn't work out I'll pass it on.*


@rileypak
Right now, I'm still kinda glad I didn't buy it.

But I'm still waiting on YOU for the final verdict.


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak
> Right now, I'm still kinda glad I didn't buy it.
> 
> But I'm still waiting on YOU for the final verdict.


I'll definitely review once I do


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@rileypak
Honestly, i can take or leave 'most' of her products.  I do have a couple favs: Ajani.  The Algae Mask use to be a Fav.  Not sure if it's been reformulated, haven't purchased in a while.

I'm outdone with the Moroccan Pear, especially since there have been variations in the color/scent.  

The one I opened today (my last one) is a beige-ish color and had a somewhat 'chemical' smell. 

Can't remember if I got it from AveYou or CurlMart?  But I've had it, from white-white to various shades of Beige.

Once I finish this bottle up, it won't be a repurchase.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Beamodel
> What Colors did you get?



This time around @IDareT'sHair I got the wine and the teal. I already have: black, grey, mauve, tan/cream and olive green


----------



## Beamodel

Ive been using CRN Almond Jai Twisting butter to do twist outs. I love the way my hair looks by day 3 usually


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Beamodel
Great Choices


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

IDareT'sHair said:


> @NaturallyATLPCH
> What Colors are you thinking about getting?


Black and royal blue or coral? 
I might get royal blue and coral. I already have black, navy, wine, olive, purple, and gray


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

I do need to make a hair purchase. I need an all natural gel to help slick my hair up when I do buns so I may get a Sarenzo Hair Pudding or APB gel.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> Black and royal blue or coral?
> I might get royal blue and coral. *I already have black, navy, wine, olive, purple, and gray*


@NaturallyATLPCH
DANG!  All of Ya'll got a Ga-zillion Slaps.  Durn PJ's!

And I think my little x2 is something.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> *I need an all natural gel to help slick my hair up when I do buns so I may get a Sarenzo Hair Pudding or APB gel.*


@NaturallyATLPCH
Sarenzo get on my nerves with that$7.00 Shipping for x1 item.  I may be cuttin' them loose in 2018.  

I notice the H.ome Fra.grance Oils aren't as skrong as they use to be.  And the recent price hike.

I got a feeling my future purchases from them will be few & far between.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

IDareT'sHair said:


> @NaturallyATLPCH
> Sarenzo get on my nerves with that$7.00 Shipping for x1 item.  I may be cuttin' them loose in 2018.
> 
> I notice the H.ome Fra.grance Oils aren't as skrong as they use to be.  And the recent price hike.
> 
> I got a feeling my future purchases from them will be few & far between.


Yeah I know. I just want some Coconut Milk moisturizers since they are $10. I have tried many body lotions and creams over the years and none of them perform for me like Sarenzo does. So I'll probably end up getting the lotions since they are on sale and bypass the pudding.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

IDareT'sHair said:


> @NaturallyATLPCH
> DANG!  All of Ya'll got a Ga-zillion Slaps.  Durn PJ's!
> 
> And I think my little x2 is something.


Gurrrl, I loves them SLAPS! Super convenient. All out and about, dinner with friends, etc., with my DC or ayurvedic treatment marinatin on my head .


----------



## IDareT'sHair

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> Gurrrl, I loves them SLAPS! Super convenient. All out and about, dinner with friends, etc., *with my DC or ayurvedic treatment marinatin on my head *.


@NaturallyATLPCH
Why Did this just make me Holler??

I must not be rockin' 'em right, cause I got them to match my errand runnin' coats.  That's why I only got black & gray.

I even read folks sleepin' in 'em?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> Yeah I know. *I just want some Coconut Milk moisturizers since they are $10. I have tried many body lotions and creams over the years and none of them perform for me like Sarenzo does. So I'll probably end up getting the lotions since they are on sale and bypass the pudding.*


@NaturallyATLPCH
They should only be 10 bucks on a regula' degular'.  

IMO - i think they outpriced themselves.

I LOVE That Coconut Milk.  And I agree 110% about their Body Prods.

But they need to come on back to reality.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

IDareT'sHair said:


> @NaturallyATLPCH
> Why Did this just make me Holler??
> 
> I must not be rockin' 'em right, cause I got them to match my errand runnin' coats.  That's why I only got black & gray.
> 
> I even read folks sleepin' in 'em?


Hunty, I can't let a DC session mess up a good opportunity!
I only sleep in my with my prepoo now. But I've slept in it regularly in the past with no issues.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

IDareT'sHair said:


> @NaturallyATLPCH
> They should only be 10 bucks on a regula' degular'.
> 
> IMO - i think they outpriced themselves.
> 
> I LOVE That Coconut Milk.  And I agree 110% about their Body Prods.
> 
> But they need to come on back to reality.


Yeah they do. You are absolutely right. But those things are like crack so I'll buy only during sales.
Even Bekura's lotions don't come close.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> Yeah they do. You are absolutely right. But those things are like crack so I'll buy only during sales.
> *Even Bekura's lotions don't come close.*


@NaturallyATLPCH
Nope.  Shole Don't. 

That Coconut Milk Bo.dy Lotion is everything. 
I just showered and put some on.

Also the Bo.dy Frostings.  w/o a great sale, I may hafta' cut those loose too.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

Anybody mix their Ayurvedic mixes with tea? I bought some black tea and will mix it with my Cassia next month.
I really like how my hair feels after this treatment. I'm an ayurvedic believer.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

IDareT'sHair said:


> @NaturallyATLPCH
> Nope.  Shole Don't.
> 
> That Coconut Milk Bo.dy Lotion is everything.
> I just showered and put some on.
> 
> Also the Bo.dy Frostings.  w/o a great sale, I may hafta' cut those loose too.



It's insane. I remember when those body creams came in a jar at almost 10 ounces and were $10 on a regula, as you stated.
Apparently, that price hike needs to pay for their new facility .
APB's lotions come very close though. They are quite nice if my integrity won't allow me to keep buying Sarenzo or if sales get limited.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@NaturallyATLPCH
Wonder if the price hike has impacted Sales?  I know I'll get the Quinoa Protein DC'er.  

But if will definitely have to be a good Sale, cause that 7 bucks for shipping (for x1 or x2 items) ain't the business.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@NaturallyATLPCH
I have a thing full of the original creamies (when they were smaller).  I was using them on my hair, but may switch and use them on my body this Fall.

I know your Aunties lurves them some Creamies.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

IDareT'sHair said:


> @NaturallyATLPCH
> I have a thing full of the original creamies (when they were smaller).  I was using them on my hair, but may switch and use them on my body this Fall.
> 
> *I know your Aunties lurves them some Creamies.*



Yes they do!! I love using them on my body.
I'm interested to see how the price hike has effected sales also.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> *I'm interested to see how the price hike has effected sales also.*


@NaturallyATLPCH
Umm.Hmm. When I saw that x2 @$10 I thought umm hmm.

That's the right price point for their stuff.  

And that $7 shipping is excessive as well, because that stuff don't weigh that much.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

IDareT'sHair said:


> @NaturallyATLPCH
> Umm.Hmm. When I saw that x2 @$10 I thought umm hmm.
> 
> That's the right price point for their stuff.
> 
> And that $7 shipping is excessive as well, because that stuff don't weigh that much.


USPS is a butthole with shipping anyway, last thing I shipped out was pretty light but cost me a whopping $9.25.
That's why I have halted selling anything on this board .


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@NaturallyATLPCH 
I guess I think about HV and their $6.95 Flat Ship for all them 16oz bottles.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

IDareT'sHair said:


> @NaturallyATLPCH
> I guess I think about HV and their $6.95 Flat Ship for all them 16oz bottles.


Right. I wonder how much they are eating the cost to keep it reasonable though.
Oh well, not our problem, let's enjoy it while it lasts .
I will experiment with Hairveda when I can use up stuff quickly or get some stuff down, I know their shelf life is short.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> Right. I wonder how much they are eating the cost to keep it reasonable though.
> Oh well, not our problem, let's enjoy it while it lasts .
> I will experiment with Hairveda when I can use up stuff quickly or get some stuff down, *I know their shelf life is short.*


@NaturallyATLPCH
It hasn't been for me.  Not at all.  Not in the least.  

I won't say how long I've had that Jar of Sitrinillah I just finished up.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

IDareT'sHair said:


> @NaturallyATLPCH
> It hasn't been for me.  Not at all.  Not in the least.
> 
> I won't say how long I've had that Jar of Sitrinillah I just finished up.


Oh really? Glad to know this, I'll definitely get at her on BF then.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@NaturallyATLPCH
So did you end up getting your Slaps?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> Anybody mix their Ayurvedic mixes with tea? I bought some black tea and will mix it with my Cassia next month.
> *I really like how my hair feels after this treatment. I'm an ayurvedic believer.*


@NaturallyATLPCH 
I need to 'dabble' in this more.  Maybe 2018?


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

IDareT'sHair said:


> @NaturallyATLPCH
> So did you end up getting your Slaps?


Not yet. I'll get them before the day is over with lol...

What y'all done bought up here so far? I'm debating on APB, I do need some Cooling Foot cream.
Imma mess around and Labor Day will be over . Lemme quit playing with these carts and hit pay nah.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

IDareT'sHair said:


> @NaturallyATLPCH
> I need to 'dabble' in this more.  Maybe 2018?


I'll be right with you. That Cassia Treatment has given my hair some serious shine.
Imma get some neem, brahmi, bhringraj, amla, tulsi, shakaiki (sp), and definitely more cassia powder and do ayurvedic treatments monthly for sure.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@NaturallyATLPCH
I bought:
Hairveda = (x2 Almond Glaze, x2 Moist 24.7)
APB  = (x1 16oz APN Not easily Broken)
Hattache = (x1 Up North NaturalsHiar Milk, x1 SSI Coconut Combing Creme, x1 MHC Sophia's and x1 BM Deja Hair Milk)

ETA:  Also bought some Eden's and Jakeala before La.bor Day.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

I wonder what scents APB's DCs come in now that you can't choose a scent?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> *That Cassia Treatment has given my hair some serious shine.*


@NaturallyATLPCH 
Yes, I heard Cassia gives great shine a long time ago when I called Meh.andi to ask a question about Henna.  

They couldn't say enough great things about Cassia and the Shine factor,  but at the time I was looking for something to cover grey.  So I should revisit it.  

And one plus, the powders are fairly inexpensive.  Monthly sounds like a good schedule.  I hope they all rinse out easily.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> *I wonder what scents APB's DCs come in now that you can't choose a scent?*


@NaturallyATLPCH
Wait What?  I thought you put "Your Scent" in the Sellers Notes Area?  That's what I did?

Are you saying scent choices are no longer applicable?

Wonder if I should convo her?


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

IDareT'sHair said:


> @NaturallyATLPCH
> Wait What?  I thought you put "Your Scent" in the Sellers Notes Area?  That's what I did?
> 
> Are you saying scent choices are no longer applicable?
> 
> Wonder if I should convo her?


Well last I checked the drop boxes for the scent options were not there. I noticed that a while ago. It just has scented and unscented options.
Maybe she will scent it upon request.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

IDareT'sHair said:


> @NaturallyATLPCH
> Yes, I heard Cassia gives great shine a long time ago when I called Meh.andi to ask a question about Henna.
> 
> They couldn't say enough great things about Cassia and the Shine factor,  but at the time I was looking for something to cover grey.  So I should revisit it.
> 
> And one plus, the powders are fairly inexpensive.  Monthly sounds like a good schedule.  I hope they all rinse out easily.


I got you. My hair is colored with a box black but I still wanted the benefits of henna without messing up my jet black. I just do not have the patience to hendigo anymore, I needed a quick fix lol...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@NaturallyATLPCH 
I also noticed a while back that the drop down box was gone.  But did it have a Scent Description for "scented"?  

I better convo her and ask and then request unscented.  Man I was looking forward to my Fruit Loops in NEB.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@NaturallyATLPCH 
If I play in Powders, I want them to wash out easily.  Not sure about being Natural.  Relaxed it was easier to gauge whether you got it all rinsed out.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Used Up:
x1 CJ Smoothing Lotion (no b/ups - will repurchase at some point)


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@NaturallyATLPCH
I see Ms. Kane mentioned scents in her 08/28 post in the APB Thread?  

Maybe that was for things other than DC'ers?


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

IDareT'sHair said:


> @NaturallyATLPCH
> If I play in Powders, I want them to wash out easily.  Not sure about being Natural.  Relaxed it was easier to gauge whether you got it all rinsed out.


My cassia rinsed out easily. My ayurvedic powder mix also rinses out easily as well as a natural. I'm going to have to create my own mixture since Lakshmi's Cupboard doesn't sell the herbal amla powder I have anymore. I still have a good bit left to use but need to start thinking of alternatives when I run out.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

IDareT'sHair said:


> @NaturallyATLPCH
> I see Ms. Kane mentioned scents in her 08/28 post in the APB Thread?
> 
> Maybe that was for things other than DC'ers?


I tagged her in a post asking about scents for DCs.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

IDareT'sHair said:


> @NaturallyATLPCH
> I also noticed a while back that the drop down box was gone.  But did it have a Scent Description for "scented"?
> 
> I better convo her and ask and then request unscented.  Man I was looking forward to my Fruit Loops in NEB.


No. The scent option drop box is gone and there is no description for the scented option in the details for most of the DCs.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> *My ayurvedic powder mix also rinses out easily as well as a natural. I'm going to have to create my own mixture since Lakshmi's Cupboard doesn't sell the herbal amla powder I have anymore. I still have a good bit left to use but need to start thinking of alternatives when I run out.*


@NaturallyATLPCH 
I think I will start in 2018.  I need to come up with a plan.  The 1st part will be to use up as much 'stuff' as I can between now and then.  I use to know a little about Da' Powders, now Imma need to look into them again.  Benefits etc......

Monthly will work good for me.  I just don't want to go wild buying powders & stuff cause no telling how long I'll stick to it.  Last time, I gave my Powder stash away.


NaturallyATLPCH said:


> *I tagged her in a post asking about scents for DCs.*


I saw.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@NaturallyATLPCH
If that's the case, and I don't like what 'scented is' I will request unscented.  That really sucks tho'


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

IDareT'sHair said:


> @NaturallyATLPCH
> If that's the case, and I don't like what 'scented is' I will request unscented.  That really sucks tho'


I feel you. Not sure I like the guessing game of a DC scent lol...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@rileypak
What do you know about this?


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak
> What do you know about this?


Nothing. I was just as surprised when I was reading it here 
I haven't purchased DCs in a while so I wasn't aware of the option change


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> *Nothing. I was just as surprised when I was reading it here *


@rileypak
Now I'm really curious.  Especially if YOU DON'T KNOW!!!!

I put my scent Choice in "Sellers Notes"


----------



## Aggie

This morning I used up a jar of Candy Curls Styling Gel and have 2 or 3 back ups. I get this one locally in the Bahamas and I love it because it keeps my hair so soft with absolutely no crunch after it's all dry.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

It reminds me of Naturelle Grow. My Thick and Rich DC purchasing the first two times were fruity, then this last batch smells like fabric softener. Ever since then I've been paranoid of not having the autonomy of knowing what my scent will be. Scented is just not assuring enough for me.
Maybe she will adhere to your scent request though @IDareT'sHair


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak
> Now I'm really curious.  Especially if YOU DON'T KNOW!!!!
> 
> I put my scent Choice in "Sellers Notes"


I try to keep on top of things but this one slipped by me


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

rileypak said:


> I try to keep on top of things but this one slipped by me


The only reason I knew was because I was getting ready to get a Not Easily Broken in Strawberry Cheesecake but noticed the drop box wasn't there.
This was a while back when I was building my on going APB cart.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@rileypak @NaturallyATLPCH 
That's half the 'fun' having all those scent choices. 

My feelings will be hurt if scents are no longer an option.  It'll just be regula' degula'.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak @NaturallyATLPCH
> That's half the 'fun' having all those scent choices.
> 
> My feelings will be hurt if scents are no longer an option.  It'll just be regula' degula'.


Eggzackly!!!!! It made DCing therapeutic.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> *Eggzackly!!!!! It made DCing therapeutic.*


@NaturallyATLPCH
It really did.  I got an Ayurvedic Mud Mask in Amber Romance on a swap that I can't wait to try.  Especially after I smelled it.

Never had that scent before.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@NaturallyATLPCH
You hit PayNah yet?


----------



## KinksAndInk

Still playing around with 3 carts. Definitely getting my KB items. On the fence about APB. Y'all scent convo made me go back and check things out. I see the not easily broken is a vanilla bean scent. I don't like vanilla scented things. I'll probably pass until BF when I'm ready to order my butters and honey body glaze. I want them now but I'm not risking my butters melting and the texture changing. I have a few butters to hold me over until then.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

KinksAndInk said:


> *I see the not easily broken is a vanilla bean scent. *


@KinksAndInk
Thanks for this info.  I think she should change it back to the way it was.

ETA:  I just heard back from her.  She said she made the change on Masks and Conditioners a few months ago.


----------



## KinksAndInk

IDareT'sHair said:


> @KinksAndInk
> Thanks for this info.  I think she should change it back to the way it was.
> 
> ETA:  I just heard back from her.  She said she made the change on Masks and Conditioners a few months ago.


I'll probably just stick with blueberry cheesecake from her or get things unscented. I do want to try the raspberry/mint and the pumpkin DC.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

The change was made to speed up processing time.


----------



## KinksAndInk

IDareT'sHair said:


> The change was made to speed up processing time.


I can appreciate that. I don't mind getting unscented DCs. Let me go tweak my cart for the 19th time lol


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@KinksAndInk 
And I don't mind waiting longer to have a scented option.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

Not yet @IDareT'sHair , still perusing.
I don't mind the vanilla scent. However, I can order unscented and scent it with my EOs. 
In fact, I may order an unscented DC to test out that theory.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@NaturallyATLPCH 

I threw a bunch of Oils in a Cart.  Amla, Bhringja, etc....I looked at Powders but they seem to be for Cleansing?  So, I didn't put any in my Cart until I know more about them.

I wouldn't mind using these Oils for my HOTs this Fall/Winter.  They are inexpensive.  I will try to use up my other oils in the mean time.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

APB said she would be willing to have the Scent Options during periods when Sales/ Volumes are low.

I have no problems waiting the extra time, because I never use things right away.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@NaturallyATLPCH
I always get my Claudie in unscented...........


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

IDareT'sHair said:


> @NaturallyATLPCH
> 
> I threw a bunch of Oils in a Cart.  Amla, Bhringja, etc....I looked at Powders but they seem to be for Cleansing?  So, I didn't put any in my Cart until I know more about them.
> 
> I wouldn't mind using these Oils for my HOTs this Fall/Winter.  They are inexpensive.  I will try to use up my other oils in the mean time.


Shakaikai is the only one I know off hand for cleansing. Neem, amla, brahmi, and bhringraj are for strengthening and other beneficial properties.
I'm going to make my own dupe for Henna Sooq's Sukesh Ayurveda. 100g is not enough, I get one use out of 100 g.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

IDareT'sHair said:


> @NaturallyATLPCH
> I always get my Claudie in unscented...........


Her stuff did not work for my hair. The scented things I got were horrendous.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

IDareT'sHair said:


> APB said she would be willing to have the Scent Options during periods when Sales/ Volumes are low.
> 
> I have no problems waiting the extra time, because I never use things right away.


Okay that's what's up. I do not mind waiting also.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> Shakaikai is the only one I know off hand for cleansing. Neem, amla, brahmi, and bhringraj are for strengthening and other beneficial properties.
> *I'm going to make my own dupe for Henna Sooq's Sukesh Ayurveda. 100g is not enough, I get one use out of 100 g.*


@NaturallyATLPCH
What's in this one?  Why did Laskima stop selling their blend?
ETA: I wouldn't mind having a pre-mixed blend for Conditioning


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

IDareT'sHair said:


> @NaturallyATLPCH
> What's in this one?  Why did Laskima stop selling their blend?
> ETA: I wouldn't mind having a pre-mixed blend for Conditioning


I'm not sure. I'm going to convo her and ask her but it is not available on her Etsy site or web page.
Here are the ingredients for the Sukesh Ayurveda
http://www.hennasooq.com/sukesh-ayurveda/


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

NR: How can you lurk and post at the same time?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@NaturallyATLPCH 
Nice Sale but isn't her shipping high?  I should have made a Mock Cart.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

IDareT'sHair said:


> @NaturallyATLPCH
> Nice Sale but isn't her shipping high?  I should have made a Mock Cart.


Who? Henna Sooq? I didn't know she was having a sale .
I was going to get my powders from Amazon when I got them.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> *Who? Henna Sooq? I didn't know she was having a sale .*


@NaturallyATLPCH
Yassssssss


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

IDareT'sHair said:


> @NaturallyATLPCH
> Yassssssss


Well I'll be. Y'all be on it!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@NaturallyATLPCH
I'm tryna' not make 1 last purchase before L.abor Day ends....

Hopefully, I'll be able to go till BF w/o making a purchase.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> *Well I'll be. Y'all be on it!*


@NaturallyATLPCH
Gurl....You was the one that posted Da' Lank.

I thought you knew they were having a Sale.


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @NsturallyATLPCH
> I'm tryna' not make 1 last purchase before L.abor Day ends....
> 
> Hopefully, *I'll be able to go till BF w/o making a purchase*.



Nope, you can't do it. If you do, I would be


----------



## Aggie

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> Who? Henna Sooq? I didn't know she was having a sale .
> I was going to get my powders from Amazon when I got them.


I think Henna Sooq is a bit expensive. I haven't gotten anything from her in a good minute, especially since the stuff I usually buy, I can get elsewhere much cheaper. Her indigo does not work on my hair. It's like I put water on it so I stopped ordering those from her as well.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

IDareT'sHair said:


> @NaturallyATLPCH
> Gurl....You was the one that posted Da' Lank.
> 
> I thought you knew they were having a Sale.


I didn't know. I hadn't planned on getting anything from her.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Aggie said:


> *Nope, you can't do it. If you do, I would be*


@Aggie You know you wrong for this right? 

I mean....Where's the Encouragement and the Love? 


Aggie said:


> *I think Henna Sooq is a bit expensive. I haven't gotten anything from her in a good minute, especially since the stuff I usually buy, I can get elsewhere much cheaper.*


@Aggie
I thought so too.  The 1 and only time I ordered from her.



NaturallyATLPCH said:


> *I didn't know she was having a Sale?*


@NaturallyATLPCH
I thought you were sharing how reasonable those powders were with me?


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

@IDareT'sHair and @Aggie 
I was just sharing the ingredients!!! Don't buy from her expensive tail.
Aggie said nope, you can't do it. #imwithaggie


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

Bought 2 body creams and 2 coconut milk moisturizers, as well as a Hair Pudding from Sarenzo.
I think I'll bypass the SLAPS this time and get a gel and cooling foot cream from APB.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@NaturallyATLPCH @Aggie
Both of Ya'll Ain't no good.  ...........

Ya'll won't let me be great!...


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

IDareT'sHair said:


> @NaturallyATLPCH @Aggie
> Both of Ya'll ain't no good.  ...........
> 
> Ya'll won't let me be great!...


You gone be stalking Columbus Day and Veterans Day sales .


----------



## IDareT'sHair

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> *Bought 2 body creams and 2 coconut milk moisturizers, as well as a Hair Pudding from Sarenzo*.  I think I'll bypass the SLAPS this time and g*et a gel and cooling foot cream from APB.*


@NaturallyATLPCH Nice Haul!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> *You gone be stalking Columbus Day and Veterans Day sales *.


@NaturallyATLPCH 
Ewww on Columbus Day.  They don't have Sales then do they?

I think Hall.oween will be the next Big Sale time?


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

IDareT'sHair said:


> @NaturallyATLPCH Nice Haul!


Yeah I looked at those bundles and I was like . The pricing....


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

IDareT'sHair said:


> @NaturallyATLPCH
> Ewww on Columbus Day.  They don't have Sales then do they?
> 
> I think Hall.oween will be the next Big Sale time?


why did I say Columbus Day before I said Halloween?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> *Yeah I looked at those bundles and I was like . The pricing.*...


@NaturallyATLPCH
Gurl......I don't know WHAT they were thinking?

They tryna' get Brand New.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> *why did I say Columbus Day before I said Halloween?*


@NaturallyATLPCH
IKR?

What a Creep and a Thug.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

IDareT'sHair said:


> @NaturallyATLPCH
> IKR?
> 
> What a Creep.


I know.
I want to have faith in you that you can bypass October without a purchase.
Come on...you can doooo it...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> *I want to have faith in you that you can bypass October without a purchase.
> Come on...you can doooo it...*


@NaturallyATLPCH
I will need some NW21 Creme before then. 

Hmph.  I think I can do it.........


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

IDareT'sHair said:


> @NaturallyATLPCH
> I will need some NW21 Creme before then.
> 
> Hmph.  I think I can do it.........


Well whatever you run out of is a exception.
We know you though .


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@NaturallyATLPCH
Welp.  Just made my last L.Day Purchase.

Siamese Twist has stuff marked down and then an Additional 25% over $20.00. 

I know I should have gotten my Family Sized Sweet Potatoe Hair Creme, but I ended up getting:
Ultimate Hair Creme
Luxury Butter 7

That I had been feinin' for since she closed up shop.

My Family Sized Sweet Potatoe Hair Creme will have to wait.  I do have an 8oz in my Stash.


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> @KinksAndInk
> And I don't mind waiting longer to have a scented option.


Me either. Stash so deep that I don't notice many long processing times any way these days 

But I can understand those who want it quicker


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Well...I hope I can hold out until BF or if I come across a really good deal in October of something on my preliminary BF List (that I don't have made up yet).

So the goal is to seriously use up a lot of stuff between now & BF.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> *Me either. Stash so deep that I don't notice many long processing times any way these days *
> 
> But I can understand those who want it quicker


@rileypak
Yup.

I don't mind waiting because I know it will be forever & a day before I even get around to it.

I was thinking yesterday, I need to get around to my b.a.s.k. YAM and b.a.s.k Whiskey Vanilla in my Dorm Fridge soon.  

I always forget I have a whole other stash out there in the Fridge.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@rileypak @NaturallyATLPCH
My Preliminary List (Definites):
x1 Liter Cathy Howse UBH (annual purchase)
x1 Liter Oyin Honey Hemp (annual purchase)
x1 Jar Naturalista Juicy (annual purchase)
x1-2 Jars MHC Type4 Hair Creme
x1 Liter ST'icals Afrotastic Curl Elastic
x1 Liter ST'icals Knot Glide *maybe*?


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

IDareT'sHair said:


> Well...I hope I can hold out until BF or if I come across a really good deal in October of something on my preliminary BF List (that I don't have made up yet).
> 
> So the goal is to seriously use up a lot of stuff between now & BF.


Well Siamese Twists does look tempting even though I said I was finished with them *sucks teef*.
I want APB but the discount basically takes off shipping for what I want. I might need to get more to see the benefit.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak @NaturallyATLPCH
> My Preliminary List (Definites):
> x1 Liter Cathy Howse UBH (annual purchase)
> x1 Liter Oyin Honey Hemp (annual purchase)
> x1 Jar Naturalista Juicy (annual purchase)
> x1-2 Jars MHC Type4 Hair Creme
> x1 Liter ST'icals Afrotastic Curl Elastic
> x1 Liter ST'icals Knot Glide *maybe*?


I'm not committed enough to get liters of stuff lol...
Nice list though. My only definites right now are APB's Not Easily Broken DC and one from SSI. Hairveda Shikaikai oil is also on there.
This list will definitely change as I use more things.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> *This list will definitely change as I use more things.*


@NaturallyATLPCH 
So will mine.  

If Slaps offer a deal like they did this weekend, I may get my b/up black & grey then.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> *Well Siamese Twists does look tempting even though I said I was finished with them *sucks teef*.*


@NaturallyATLPCH
I know.  But she was going through some situations.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@NaturallyATLPCH
How's the Blue Magic and other stuff going?


----------



## Aggie

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> Well whatever you run out of is a exception.
> *We know you though *.




Yeah purchasing back up to the back to the back to the back up.....to the back up


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

Aggie said:


> Yeah purchasing back up to the back to the back to the back up.....to the back up



We need to make that a song !


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> Well...I hope I can hold out until BF or if I come across a really good deal in October of something on my preliminary BF List (that I don't have made up yet).
> 
> So the goal is to seriously use up a lot of stuff between now & BF.


''

But it won't matter how much you use up if your new purchases are 4 or 5 times more than you use up boo. 

See, told you couldn't do it . Here you are already stalking new sales before they even arise


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Aggie said:


> *Yeah purchasing back up to the back to the back to the back up.....to the back up *


@Aggie

Dang Ms. Lady Where is the Love????


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

IDareT'sHair said:


> @NaturallyATLPCH
> How's the Blue Magic and other stuff going?


I keep reaching for the Jakeala Silky Oil so I don't know how they are going .


----------



## Aggie

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> We need to make that a song !


----------



## IDareT'sHair

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> *We need to make that a song *!





Aggie said:


> *Here you are already stalking new sales before they even arise*


@NaturallyATLPCH @Aggie
Ya'll know Ya'll DURRRRTY!

I was just sharing my BF List with Ya'll


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> 
> Dang Ms. Lady Where is the Love????




I'm dyin' over here with the laughin'

@IDareT'sHair 

 I  you girl. You know that.


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @NaturallyATLPCH @Aggie
> Ya'll know Ya'll DURRRRTY!
> 
> I was just sharing my BF List with Ya'll


Mmm hmm, if you say so hunty


----------



## IDareT'sHair

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> *Jakeala Silky Oil so I don't know how they are going *.


@NaturallyATLPCH 
I have a couple of these. ... 

Right now I'm using stanky oils: ED JBCO, Homemade Tingle, Strong Roots Red Pimento.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Aggie @NaturallyATLPCH
I get it.  I'm going to do this!  I got this Ya'll.  Trust and Beweave!

WATCH!


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie @NaturallyATLPCH
> I get it.  I'm going to do this!  I got this Ya'll.  Trust and Beweave!
> 
> WATCH!


Okay dear...And who are we convincing of this new phenomenon concerning you? I have my eyes on you > <


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Aggie 
Okay.


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> Okay.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Aggie
I will be incorporating Hot Oil Treatments into my Weekly Regimen and/or some form of Oil Rinsing.

Oils are about to take Center Stage in my Regimen going into our Fall/Winter.  I'm still contemplating if I will buy some Ayurvedic Oils to do these HOTs with? 

Until I decide, I will continue to use the Oils I have: EVOO, Pumpkin, Rice Bran, EVCO, Red Palm, Hemp, Sweet Almond, Avocado.


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> I will be incorporating Hot Oil Treatments into my Weekly Regimen and/or some form of Oil Rinsing.
> 
> Oils are about to take Center Stage in my Regimen going into our Fall/Winter.  I'm still contemplating if I will buy some Ayurvedic Oils to do these HOTs with?
> 
> Until I decide, I will continue to use the Oils* I have: EVOO, Pumpkin, Rice Bran EVCO, Red Palm, Hemp, Sweet Almond, Avocado.*



You have some great oils in there @IDareT'sHair .


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Aggie
After following behind Ya'll PJ's, I might be ready to dip back in the Ayurvedic Game.


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> After following behind Ya'll PJ's, I might be ready to dip back in the Ayurvedic Game.


@IDareT'sHair 



You need to join us over here. I really don't think you'll regret it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Aggie said:


> *You need to join us over here. I really don't think you'll regret it.*


@Aggie I can't fool with all them Powders & Thangs ya'll messing with, but I will use the Oils and make sure I continue to use/support Handmade Natural Vendors that make Ayurvedic Products like HV, KV and a few others.


----------



## rileypak

Clawd y'all bout to pull me in too


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> *Clawd y'all bout to pull me in too *


@rileypak 
I just threw some Cassia in a Cart.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> *Clawd y'all bout to pull me in too*


@rileypak
You know how these PJ's roll up in this Thread. 

It's like the Mafia.  There is no getting out.  No going back.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I will 'commit' to either Henna'ing/Indigo'ing or Cassia'ing monthly.  That's all Imma do with Powders right now.


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> I will 'commit' to either Henna'ing/Indigo'ing or Cassia'ing monthly.  That's all Imma do with Powders right now.


Yeah all I can do is toss powders in my DCs. Maybe cassia or henna on occasion. Not using oils or pre-poo so I can't do much beyond that.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak
> I just threw some Cassia in a Cart.


See what I mean? You don't even need cassia, you already hendigo .


----------



## IDareT'sHair

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> *See what I mean? You don't even need cassia, you already hendigo *.


@NaturallyATLPCH
I was thinking about the Bling-Factor.


----------



## Aggie

Well @rileypak and @IDareT'sHair 

If you two are throwing cassia and henna in your DCs, all you have to do is now add amla, brahmi and other powders to the same DCs and increase the benefits for your hair and scalp


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Aggie
I plan to use Cassia just like I do my Henna (not mixed in DC'ers).  For the Brahmi, Amla stuff, I will use an Oil.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My Eden's BW came today.  

One of the Lids was cracked on one of the Jojoba Monoi DC'ers.

Product spillage.


----------



## rileypak

@Aggie
I'll be tossing cassia, brahmi, bhringraj, amla, hibiscus, or aloe in my DCs.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

That's why I love the Herbal Amla mix I have because it includes all of those.
I add a little to my Cassia mix.
@IDareT'sHair don't you get the bling factor from henna just with color? I did when I used to just henna, I just hate that brassy orange color.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> *don't you get the bling factor from henna just with color? *


@NaturallyATLPCH
Ya'll Just REFUSE to let a Sista's PJ-ism Be Great!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@rileypak
Have you ever tried CJ's Smoothing Lotion?  It's that thin slippy Lotion that you crave and it smells absolutely amazing.

While using it tonight I thought about you.  It has everything that you love in a thinner lotion.


----------



## Aggie

As soon as these 2 hurricanes pass over, God willing, I hope to purhcase:

2 lbs of Moringa Powder
1 lb of Aloe Vera Powder
5 lbs of Fenugreek Seeds
4 boxes of Rose Petal Powder
3 boxes of Amla Powder
2 boxes of Brahmi Powder
1 box of Shikakai Powder
1 box of Neem Powder
6 boxes of Zenia Indigo Powder
1 lb of Curry Powder
1 lb of Matcha Green Tea Powder
2 boxes of Jamila Henna Powder
2 boxes of Cassia henna
1 lb of Triphala Powder
6 boxes of Kalpi Tone Powder


----------



## rileypak

*Used up*
Redken Hair Cleansing Creme (1 backup, repurchase )
NurCreations Avocado Green Tea Conditioner (no backup, not a repurchase since she can't get right)
Soultanicals Curl Supreme Conditioning Dream (x3 backups, possible repurchase)


----------



## Aggie

*I used up:*

1 bottle of Redken Color Extend Shampoo this morning, no back up and no repurchase - it made my hair feel a little dry even after adding citric acid and oil to it.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

To get my Ayurveda fix I just use APB's  ayurvedic mud mask. That has everything in it and I don't have to mix anything.

My Hattache order came yesterday and they sent me a full sized APB UCS


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Used up the following:
8oz Jakeala sweet thang ( Not sure if I have any backups left)
8oz NG Peppermint cleansing conditioner ( no backup, not a repurchase)


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

How are you holding up down there @Aggie ? My sister's cruise down there was canceled, she was supposed to leave on Thursday.

@bajandoc86 you too dear...y'all check in when y'all can!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Evening everyone.

I don't think Jakeala was 100% truthful with me last week when they said my item shipped. A Label was created but it just started moving today.  Purchased 08/28.

Just used Eden's Tea Tree Oil Spray.  So far, I'm not 'overly' impressed with anything I've tried.  I will give both Bo.dy Cremes away.  

I'm just happy everything was $5 bucks.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Aggie @bajandoc86 
Stay Safe Island Beauties!


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak
> Have you ever tried CJ's Smoothing Lotion?  It's that thin slippy Lotion that you crave and it smells absolutely amazing.
> 
> While using it tonight I thought about you.  It has everything that you love in a thinner lotion.


I have a bottle but haven't tried it yet. I need to move it up in the rotation list


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> *I have a bottle but haven't tried it yet. I need to move it up in the rotation list*


@rileypak
Uhhh....Yaaassssss You Do!  Like STAT


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *Used up the following:
> 8oz Jakeala sweet thang ( Not sure if I have any backups left)*


@curlyhersheygirl
I don't think I'm buying this anymore.

The last couple jars I had were grandulized. (I know that's not a word), but I have been  disappointed twice recently with this product.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Didn't realize I had purchased so much Sarenzo Quinoa Protein & Pumpkin DC'ers *cough*

I'll be using these in the weeks to come to try to eliminate a few of them.  

Yasss....I will be having a Sarenzo-Seat.

I also may go back to a Local Vendor I was getting my Ho.me Fr.agrance Oils from.  

As I had mentioned before, the last group I purchased was not as pungent.  I do like the Grapefruit & Mint and mad I only got one of those.


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie @bajandoc86
> Stay Safe Island Beauties!


Thanks hun, we will try down here in the Bahamas.


----------



## Aggie

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> How are you holding up down there @Aggie ? My sister's cruise down there was canceled, she was supposed to leave on Thursday.
> 
> @bajandoc86 you too dear...y'all check in when y'all can!



@NaturallyATLPCH 
Things are okay for now because the hurricane isn't here yet and isn't expected until late tomorrow. I am currently getting my house ready for it today so that I don't have to do anything tomorrow. I know that usually we lose power and internet services during these times so yes I will check in when I can.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Aggie 
Thinking of You Sis.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Used: KB's Avocado & Moss Creme/Lotion tonight.


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> Thinking of You Sis.


@IDareT'sHair

Aww, you are so sweet. Thanks hon


----------



## Alma Petra

Stay safe @Aggie !


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Mornin' PJ's!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Hey PJ Family!

My Jakeala Bod,y Creme came today!

And I got ship ship for HoBW (NW21 Creme)


----------



## bajandoc86

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie @bajandoc86
> Stay Safe Island Beauties!



Thank you my love!



NaturallyATLPCH said:


> How are you holding up down there @Aggie ? My sister's cruise down there was canceled, she was supposed to leave on Thursday.
> 
> @bajandoc86 you too dear...y'all check in when y'all can!



Hey sis, all is well here in Ja. Thanks for checking in!

@Aggie be safe dear. Batten down, store up on food, stayed prayed up. #islandlifechronicles


----------



## Aggie

Alma Petra said:


> Stay safe @Aggie !


Thanks hon . Will do.


----------



## Aggie

bajandoc86 said:


> Thank you my love!
> 
> 
> 
> Hey sis, all is well here in Ja. Thanks for checking in!
> 
> @Aggie be safe dear. Batten down, store up on food, stayed prayed up. #islandlifechronicles


Thanks so much hon. Good to hear things are okay for you in Ja. Irma has not yet arrived but the weather stations are saying that her eye moved slightly west of us but we are still going to feel her wrath because she is so huge. That is still good news...I will certainly embrace it as such because she is fierce as well.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Evening Ladies!

So Happeh to be home (Clawd it was a rough week).

My Siamese Twists shipped.


----------



## rileypak

Evening!

I'm trying to decide if I want one of the Curl Detox liters from Soultanicals


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@rileypak
I did manage to grab a Liter of Afrotastic.  I thought about the Fro Repair Despair but I haven't used the x2 8oz bottles I have.


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak
> I did manage to grab a Liter of Afrotastic.  I thought about the *Fro Repair Despair* but I haven't used the x2 8oz bottles I have.


You don't need to buy it


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> *You don't need to buy it*


@rileypak
Hmph.  I guess that sums it up.


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak
> Hmph.  I guess that sums it up.


Nah nothing like that


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> *Nah nothing like that*


@rileypak 
Well?  What is your review.


----------



## Aggie

We got spared here in the Bahamas. Only light tropical storm force winds will be experienced sometime tonight around 12am to 7am in the morning.

Hurricane Jose is on his way and one other hurricane behind him so I can't relax too much just yet. I did however get in my hair spa day today and don't have to worry about it tomorrow just in case the power company decide to get silly and turn the lights out over the entire island. I really pray that they don't.

I really want my ayurveda powders but so far, looks like September may be a wash and I will have to look into getting them in October instead.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Mornin' PJ's

Massaging in a little KB Avocado & Moss Hair Creme.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@NaturallyATLPCH


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

Hey ladies!
That's great news @Aggie . This hurricane season is no joke. We have a lot of visitors from Florida up here in the A this weekend.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Waiting on several things:
Hairveda
Siamese Twists (shipped)
ABP
Soultanicals


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Really looking forward to doing my hair tomorrow.  Hopefully, something will be used up.

Lemme go pull out my KB's Avocado & Moss DC'er.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

IDareT'sHair said:


> @NaturallyATLPCH


Hey girl!


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

My CCs soap came. I love how large and sturdy their bars are.
These will help me stretch my Jakeala loaf. I do want to order another one. I'm not going to wait on Black Friday because she's slow as it is .


----------



## Aggie

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> Hey ladies!
> That's great news @Aggie . This hurricane season is no joke. We have a lot of visitors from Florida up here in the A this weekend.



@NaturallyATLPCH 
Thanks sweetie. Yes the hurricane season this year is very active, more active than I've seen since 2010 this time of the year. I can imagine that this has to be good for boosting your state economy a little too. Because where people go, they spend money. There is always something positive to be gained from negative situations if you look for them.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> *My CCs soap came. I love how large and sturdy their bars are.*


@NaturallyATLPCH 
CC's Naturals or Cream & Coco?  

Speaking of Jakeala, I wish i would have ordered my Bo.dy Butter Love Spellz Berry in an 8oz jar instead of a 4oz due to slow ship times.  

That 'scent' is addictive & intoxicating......


----------



## Aggie

Our Prime Minister evacuated several of the Southern Islands because they were the ones to get a direct hit from Irma. So far I am hearing only good news about those islands. I thank God for His tender love and mercy for the Bahamas. I have been hearing some stuff on US news that are simply not true.

We are not perfect, not by a long shot, but there are some here that are fierce prayer warriors, me included. We pray around the clock, taking turns and we go at it hard. Praise to God is definitely what we do down here. We are careful not to leave Him out of anything and we keep each other accountable.

All last night, all we had was a very light windy day, yesterday and even now today. Thanks be to God alone!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Aggie 
.

 Changes Thangs!


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

IDareT'sHair said:


> @NaturallyATLPCH
> CC's Naturals or Cream & Coco?
> 
> Speaking of Jakeala, I wish i would have ordered my Bo.dy Butter Love Spellz Berry in an 8oz jar instead of a 4oz due to slow ship times.
> 
> That 'scent' is addictive & intoxicating......


CCs. I don't fool with Cream and Coco's soaps anymore lol...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> *I don't fool with Cream and Coco's soaps anymore lol..*.


@NaturallyATLPCH 
  Why?  

What was wrong with them?  I haven't gotten into "Soap" thank God.  

That's one addiction that I don't have.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Forgot I am also waiting on:
HoBW for my NW21 Cremes *those could possibly arrive today?*


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

IDareT'sHair said:


> @NaturallyATLPCH
> Why?
> 
> What was wrong with them?  I haven't gotten into "Soap" thank God.
> 
> That's one addiction that I don't have.


I tried her soaps a few years ago when she first got into the game. Some of them claim to be all natural but the fragrance oils irritate me.
Plus her feminine bar contains artificial fragrance . From what I understand, anything down there shouldn't be fragranced at all. And some were soft or broke apart, meaning they weren't cured all the way.
I left her alone 3 or 4 years ago. She's had some good stuff over the years but not enough for me to keep buying.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> I don't think I'm buying this anymore.
> 
> The last couple jars I had were grandulized. (I know that's not a word), but I have been  disappointed twice recently with this product.


@IDareT'sHair That's a shame. I wasn't going to get anymore because it wasn't a hit with the kids.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *I wasn't going to get anymore because it wasn't a hit with the kids.*


@curlyhersheygirl 
Well....if they don't like it.  I guess it's wrap!....


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My NW21 Creme came today!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Morning Product Sistas!

Sitting here with ST'icals "Coil Soil" on for a couple hours.

Imma look right quick to see if that is in stock.  I know it was a Limited Edition product.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ladies - Please remember Divachyk in Prayer.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl 
Hey Lady!


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

@IDareT'sHair 
Hey sis.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl
Are ya'll still using CD BVS?

Today, Imma use: CH UBH and KB's Avocado & Moss (both under dryer)


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> Are ya'll still using CD BVS?
> 
> Today, Imma use: CH UBH and KB's Avocado & Moss (both under dryer)


@IDareT'sHair 
Yes we have half a jar left.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *Yes we have half a jar left.*


@curlyhersheygirl 
I was thinking about sending you a jar.....


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl
I was thinking about the Kurl-Kidz talmbout they didn't care for Sweet Honey Hair Thang and I Cackled.

Gurl...Them some little Product-Snobs!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I really do like this ST'icals Coil-Soil.  

I am trying really hard not to fall in love with it, because the next Jar I order might be a whole different consistency.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> I was thinking about the Kurl-Kidz talmbout they didn't care for Sweet Honey Hair Thang and I Cackled.
> 
> Gurl...Them some little Product-Snobs!


@IDareT'sHair 
You know how they are. Their standards are super high


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> I really do like this ST'icals Coil-Soil.
> 
> I am trying really hard not to fall in love with it, because the next Jar I order might be a whole different consistency.


@IDareT'sHair 
I really wish Ayo would get some consistency with her products. That's why I crossed them off my list. I can't deal with inconsistencies.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *You know how they are. Their standards are super high*


@curlyhersheygirl
Gurl.....Them little "Critics" are tew much!

But they keep me straight on what's good!

I'm kicking myself I didn't order x2 of the Coil-Soil's.  (I actually think I did and swapped one).

I normally like to order x2, to make sure the batch is tight. 

Cause you know how they be doing.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *I really wish Ayo would get some consistency with her products. That's why I crossed them off my list. I can't deal with inconsistencies.*


@curlyhersheygirl
Yeah, like that one Pumpkin Clay Product ya'll was loving and mine & bajandoc86 was runny as all get out.  

I think she still buys it and loves it.  I had to let it go.  I also let my Molasses Reconstruct go for the same reason.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

@IDareT'sHair 
They sure do keep us straight LOL
I'm sure you did order 2. Hopefully if you re-order the consistency will be the same. I'm not purchasing anymore of the pumpkin detox because that one seems to always be changing. The afrotastic never had that issue so I'll get that again at a later time.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> Yeah, like that one Pumpkin Clay Product ya'll was loving and mine & bajandoc86 was runny as all get out.
> 
> I think she still buys it and loves it.  I had to let it go.  I also let my *Molasses Reconstruct* go for the same reason.


@IDareT'sHair 
I had no idea that one had issues as well. I have one in my stash that I haven't tried yet


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *They sure do keep us straight LOL
> I'm sure you did order 2. *Hopefully if you re-order the consistency will be the same. I'm not purchasing anymore of the pumpkin detox because that one seems to always be changing. *The afrotastic never had that issue so I'll get that again at a later time.*


@curlyhersheygirl
Gurl, if I would fully listen to the Kurl-Kidz (Bella), my stash would be going down a lot faster.

I think I did order x2 of those and ended up swapping one.  I'll try to get it again to see if it is the same.

I just Afrotastic this and crossed it off my BF list.  I still love Strand Repair and have a jar or two left.

I want to use that Fro Despair Repair (Power Greens/Superfoods) Treatment soon to see how it is before BF.  I saw she had that also in the Liter Sale.

I skipped getting a Liter of KG for some reason?  I still have it on my BF list tho'


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *I had no idea that one had issues as well. I have one in my stash that I haven't tried yet*


@curlyhersheygirl 
That was one of my ride or die's from her and the last jar totally separated and looked so gross.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> That was one of my ride or die's from her and the last jar totally separated and looked so gross.


@IDareT'sHair 
Yuck. You see that's what I can't deal with


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *Yuck. You see that's what I can't deal with*


@curlyhersheygirl
Ummm....Have you looked at yours lately?  Just sayin'.

I convo'ed her and she asked me to send her a pic and she would replace it, but I had already pitched it.

ETA:  I need to get to my Stand Repair soon too.  I would be ticked if it went bad.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

@IDareT'sHair 
No I haven't. I should do that.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl
Have you tried Cantu's ACV Root Rinse yet?.  Good stuff.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Al-well....didn't use up anything this wash day.   Maybe next time.  *keep hope alive*

But I did get to use my KB Avocado & Moss DC'er again today.


----------



## Aggie

Finished up a bottle of Bath and Body Works Black Current Vanilla Lotion - have 1 or 2 backups and it is a definite repurchase item . I don't even have to put on perfume with this one - it smells that good.

I'll be moving on to the Stress Relief Eucalyptus Spearmint Lotion next but I also have a jar of The Body Shop Fugi Green Tea Body Butter opened as well. I use this one on my legs and feet because it is very moisture rich and emollient. It keeps my feet moisturized all day long.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

Because of Hurricane Irma's path that will graze the westside of Atlanta, we are off tomorrow and Tuesday. It will only be rain and wind but they are anticipating a few power outages.

I'm just glad to get the four day weekend, it's no big deal .


----------



## IDareT'sHair

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> *we are off tomorrow and Tuesday.* *I'm just glad to get the four day weekend, it's no big deal* .


@NaturallyATLPCH 
Lucky Dawg!


----------



## beautyaddict1913

Heyyyy y'all! I haven't logged in here for 3 years and I was wondering if everyone just chats in a Facebook group or something but to see everyone here and still chatting I was like lemme pay my LHCF bill and come back. I haven't even worn my real hair out in forever. I need to get it back healthy. I'm out of the hair product loop so y'all will have to tell me what's worthy. I was thinking of purchasing some Hair Trigger since I loved that stuff but shipping is $10 per bottle are there better oils out there? Do y'all still use it?


----------



## DeerDance

rileypak said:


> Evening!
> 
> I'm trying to decide if I want one of the Curl Detox liters from Soultanicals



I got one


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

IDareT'sHair said:


> @NaturallyATLPCH
> Lucky Dawg!


It's probably no big deal but ever since that snow debacle and embarrassment, the state isn't taking any chances.
I do hear the wind now though.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

beautyaddict1913 said:


> Heyyyy y'all! I haven't logged in here for 3 years and I was wondering if everyone just chats in a Facebook group or something but to see everyone here and still chatting I was like lemme pay my LHCF bill and come back. I haven't even worn my real hair out in forever. I need to get it back healthy. I'm out of the hair product loop so y'all will have to tell me what's worthy. I was thinking of purchasing some Hair Trigger since I loved that stuff but shipping is $10 per bottle are there better oils out there? Do y'all still use it?


Welcome back! I'm an APB (Annabelle' Perfect Blends) fan since she came out three years ago, her stuff has been my hair's saving grace. Never heard of Hair Trigger but $10 shipping a bottle is um...yeah. What size are the bottles?


----------



## Alma Petra

beautyaddict1913 said:


> Heyyyy y'all! I haven't logged in here for 3 years and I was wondering if everyone just chats in a Facebook group or something but to see everyone here and still chatting I was like lemme pay my LHCF bill and come back. I haven't even worn my real hair out in forever. I need to get it back healthy. I'm out of the hair product loop so y'all will have to tell me what's worthy. I was thinking of purchasing some Hair Trigger since I loved that stuff but shipping is $10 per bottle are there better oils out there? Do y'all still use it?



Nowadays everybody is raving about this DIY ayurvedic oil https://longhaircareforum.com/threads/thoughts-on-this-homemade-hair-growth-oil.816155/


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@beautyaddict1913 
Awww

So Happy You are Back Sis.

 BAAACCCCKKKKKK


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Everyone, please continue to keep Divachyk and her Family in your Prayers.

Convo her and let her know you're thinking of her.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

IDareT'sHair said:


> Everyone, please continue to keep Divachyk and her Family in your Prayers.
> 
> Convo her and let her know you're thinking of her.


I convoed her. So sad.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My Hairveda shipped.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Got Siamese Twist Today Ya'll.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> My Hairveda shipped.


@IDareT'sHair 
What did you get?


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

@beautyaddict1913 
Sis it's great see you back on.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *What did you get?*


@curlyhersheygirl
x2 Almond Glaze and x2 Moist 24/7. (backups to the backups)

OT:  I got a 16oz Not Easily Broken, but after reading your post, I wish I would have gotten x1 8oz NEB and x1 8oz Keratin DC'er. 

I'll try to grab a 16oz Keratin BF.  (I've been wanting it anyway)


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> @beautyaddict1913
> *Sis it's great see you back on.*


@curlyhersheygirl
I know!  I am sooooo glad @beautyaddict1913 is BACCCCKKKKK

I can always count on getting my  Laugh all the way On!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@beautyaddict1913 
Beauty Gurl.....There are sooooo many new vendors and product lines out there.  Gurl.

And Yasssss some folks in this thread has tried every last one of them, but I ain't gone say no names.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

Back ups to the back ups .
I wish that Jakeala had a strawberry type fragrance. I do want another Shea Amla Hemp Castor Parfait. It has my nape and edges feeling nice.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

@IDareT'sHair 
Get the 16oz. I'll be getting 2 BF. That DC made it easy to skip  Marie Dean.


----------



## beautyaddict1913

Thank you everyone for the warm wishes! I sent Diva a message! Thank you T for letting us all know. We will continue to pray!


----------



## beautyaddict1913

I will have to get back on the schedule over here. I know y'all turn in pretty early and I'm still a night owl lol. Does anyone still use shescentit lol? I feel like the grandma still using fashion fair after everyone has moved on to MAC. Still wearing White Diamonds and everyone is in Bond #9 lol trying to catch up lol. 

T do you still do that what did you buy this week thread? Let me go look. I used to get my life from that lol.


----------



## MileHighDiva

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> Back ups to the back ups .
> I wish that Jakeala had a strawberry type fragrance. I do want another Shea Amla Hemp Castor Parfait. It has my nape and edges feeling nice.


I have her silky oil in strawberry champagne, that fragrance is    If she doesn't have it listed convo her.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

beautyaddict1913 said:


> *Does anyone still use shescentit lol? I feel like the grandma still using fashion fair after everyone has moved on to MAC. Still wearing White Diamonds and everyone is in Bond #9 lol trying to catch up lol.  T do you still do that what did you buy this week thread? Let me go look. I used to get my life from that lol.*


@beautyaddict1913
Yep.  Still about SSI. 

They have a lot of new Products too.  Check them out.  Try the Sugar Peach R/O.  I think you'd love it.

They have a little Sister now. Her name is: Curl Origin.  Check them too.  That Overnight Mask is everything.  I also have a few things from them I haven't tried yet.  A Babbasu thing and something else.  Maybe an Argan Creme?  I'd hafta check.

Um...Yup.  You the Grandma still wearing some durn A.von!

ETA:  I still have that thread, but you ain't in it yet! 

Time to Haul Ms. Beauty.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@NaturallyATLPCH
I think you should try Love Spellz Berry.  Intoxicating. Addictive and Delicious.

*with her old slow shipping self* UGHHH

ETA: Convo Seller or do a Custom and request your Strawberry.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Morning Everyone - Hope everyone is doing good.  

Continue to show much Love to Divachyk.  

Thanks Ladies!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> Get the 16oz. I'll be getting 2 BF. That DC made it easy to skip  *Marie Dean.*


@curlyhersheygirl
I used a Pomade from her today I got on a swap and its the perfect dupe for QB's abcdefg butter.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> I used a Pomade from her today I got on a swap and its the perfect dupe for QB's abcdefg butter.


@IDareT'sHair 
Really? Which one was it


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl
Mornin' Lady!

The jar just says: Cherry Plum Styling Pomade

Can't wait for the APB Keratin.  You know I love a good Protein Rx


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

@IDareT'sHair 
O Ok I have to remember that whenever I make an order.

You'll love it. I used it with heat and Bella without and the results were the same. It even blew HTN's amino DC out the park.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *It even blew HTN's amino DC out the park*.


@curlyhersheygirl
...  What???????


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

IDareT'sHair said:


> @NaturallyATLPCH
> I think you should try Love Spellz Berry.  Intoxicating. Addictive and Delicious.
> 
> *with her old slow shipping self* UGHHH
> 
> ETA: Convo Seller or do a Custom and request your Strawberry.


I actually got a creamy oil in Love Spellz Berry. While I do like it, I want something with a little more of a sweet, less citrus based scent. My nose picks up a hint of citrus with Love Spellz Berry.

But thanks for the suggestion. Yes, she is very slow. I have decided I'm just going to get my soap loaf and a couple of other things to get free shipping because I would not dare order from her during a sale.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

curlyhersheygirl said:


> @IDareT'sHair
> O Ok I have to remember that whenever I make an order.
> 
> You'll love it. I used it with heat and Bella without and the results were the same. It even blew HTN's amino DC out the park.


*adds Keratin Treatment to cart*
My hair LOVES keratin anything.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@NaturallyATLPCH 

I'd do a Custom Request for Strawberry in the area where it Sales Custom Request.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

IDareT'sHair said:


> @NaturallyATLPCH
> 
> I'd do a Custom Request for Strawberry in the area where it Sales Custom Request.


Well I messaged her to find out.
Her silky oil and hemp parfait are trumping all my other sealants, including my beloved hair grease for the moment. I LOVE the consistency of both, very creamy and spreadable.


----------



## rileypak

I know what DC I'm opening next 

@curlyhersheygirl did you have to use a moisturizing DC after the APB Keratin?


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

rileypak said:


> I know what DC I'm opening next
> 
> @curlyhersheygirl did you have to use a moisturizing DC after the APB Keratin?


@rileypak 
Nope. I didn't even oil rinse as I usually do and my hair was perfect.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

Hmm, my birfday IS Thursday... I might hafta treat myself to these things noooow .


----------



## rileypak

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> Hmm, my birfday IS Thursday... I might hafta treat myself to these things noooow .


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Used up  a 16oz NurCreations green tea and avocado DC ( 1 backup left)


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@rileypak 
#Dead at that GIF......


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak
> #Dead at that GIF......


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak
> #Dead at that GIF......


And she means it .
I've decided to hold off until I use up my Red Raspberry Mint Mask and my Honey Molasses DC.
I'm going to grab a Not Easily Broken when there's no sale so I can get it scented.  Our discount still works.
It just takes me too long to use a 16 ounce up. Hopefully my hair will keep growing and I'll be able to next year.
Crazy thing is I can use up an 8 ounce pretty quick though. 12 ounces would be ideal for me at my length stage now.


----------



## rileypak

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> And she means it .


I do mean it


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@rileypak @NaturallyATLPCH
You Ladies are tew much. 

Shooooot....I plan to celebrate too!..

Now...what can I buy to Celebrate with the Natural Peach of the ATL?


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak @NaturallyATLPCH
> You Ladies are tew much.
> 
> Shooooot....I plan to celebrate too!..
> 
> Now...what can I buy to Celebrate with the Natural Peach of the ATL?


If Jakeala responds with a strawberry scent fulfillment, I'll be ordering from her. Let's hope I get my stuff by Black Friday.  
My replacement oils came pretty quickly though. I know the soap loaf takes a minute but it's so worth it.


----------



## Aggie

I apologize if I already posted this but I used up a jar of JMoniques Dead Sea Mud Hair Wash and have 3 back-ups in my stash. Will get some more during BF sales if I need them.


----------



## Aggie

rileypak said:


>


 Too funny!

I love it @rileypak.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> I*f Jakeala responds with a strawberry scent fulfillment, I'll be ordering from her. Let's hope I get my stuff by Black Friday. *


@NaturallyATLPCH
Oh, She will.  She's usually good about that.

Umm...So...My moneeee is on C.yber Mon.day. #bet bf vs cm


----------



## Aggie

Okay does anyone know what's going on with @shawnyblazes ? I have not seen her here in a good minute. Is she alright?


----------



## divachyk

Hey Sisters! My husband passed on 10 Sep 17 and will be buried on 16 Sep 17. I'm so heartbroken yet relieved he's not suffering any more. He and I started dating in middle school and have been married for 19 years. In total, we've been together for 28 years. I miss my best friend so much. Thank you for the words of comfort during this difficult time.


----------



## bajandoc86

@divachyk 

Oh sis....


----------



## Alma Petra

divachyk said:


> Hey Sisters! My husband passed on 10 Sep 17 and will be buried on 16 Sep 17. I'm so heartbroken yet relieved he's not suffering any more. He and I started dating in middle school and have been married for 19 years. In total, we've been together for 28 years. I miss my best friend so much. Thank you for the words of comfort during this difficult time.



My heart is broken for you @divachyk 
I can only imagine what such a huge loss may feel like. May he rest in peace


----------



## Aggie

divachyk said:


> Hey Sisters! My husband passed on 10 Sep 17 and will be buried on 16 Sep 17. I'm so heartbroken yet relieved he's not suffering any more. He and I started dating in middle school and have been married for 19 years. In total, we've been together for 28 years. I miss my best friend so much. Thank you for the words of comfort during this difficult time.


((HUGS))


----------



## Missjaxon

@divachyk 

I prayed for you and your family throughout your difficult times as I continue to pray now. I don't know you personally but my heart breaks for you. I couldn't begin to imagine the loss you feel. Remember in the hardest times that he continues to live on through you and the love you shared. Allow yourself to feel whatever you feel, to work through and go through what you must, to process it all in your own way and through it all remember we are all here for you sisters united in love to help you along your journey.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Aggie said:


> *Okay does anyone know what's going on with @shawnyblazes ? I have not seen her here in a good minute. Is she alright?*


@Aggie 
We wondered and had this same conversation a few pages back.


----------



## rileypak

Shawny is okay. Super busy with work. 
I talked to her a few weeks ago.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Waiting on:
Hairveda
APB

*I'm pretty sure that's it.  I would like to do a serious N/B in October to 'prep' for BF.  Hopefully, this will happen.

However, I have been able to cross several things off my BF list.

@NaturallyATLPCH and @rileypak @Aggie

Ya'll be not say nuffin' either.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

@IDareT'sHair okay


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

Alright Kay, I haven't gotten a response for my Jakeala inquiry. Imma message her again.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> *Alright Kay, *I haven't gotten a response for my Jakeala inquiry. Imma message her again.


@NaturallyATLPCH


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Okay Ya'll....

I ain't tryna' be mean.......


----------



## IDareT'sHair

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> *okay*


@NaturallyATLPCH 

Ya'll know how ya'll like to say stuff.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Morning Junkies of the Products!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@flyygirlll2 
Hey Ms. Lady!

How are You?


----------



## flyygirlll2

Hey T! I'm on my way to work now. Nothing new is going on with my hair so I lurk here and there when I have a chance.


----------



## rileypak

Morning everyone!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

flyygirlll2 said:


> *Hey T! I'm on my way to work now. Nothing new is going on with my hair so I lurk here and there when I have a chance.*


@flyygirlll2
Your Hair is Beautiful


----------



## flyygirlll2

@IDareT'sHair Thanks!  I've been wearing it out a bit more.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@flyygirlll2


----------



## flyygirlll2

@IDareT'sHair I will be back to my usual protective styling soon though 

I did buy a few things during the LD sales. I got the KB Greentea DC and the Honey Conditioner I think it's called. I also received a sample of a lotion. I also bought a few herbs for tea rinsing and oils. Oh and the Mane Choice Split End Serum too. 

My Birthday is on BF this year... so acting a fool with purchases is looking mandatory


----------



## IDareT'sHair

flyygirlll2 said:


> *My Birthday is on BF this year... so acting a fool with purchases is looking mandatory*


@flyygirlll2
Gurl....Imma Show Up & Show Out!


----------



## flyygirlll2

IDareT'sHair said:


> @flyygirlll2
> Gurl....Imma Show Up & Show Out!



Girl, that's my exact thought for real


----------



## DeerDance

beautyaddict1913 said:


> Heyyyy y'all! I haven't logged in here for 3 years and I was wondering if everyone just chats in a Facebook group or something but to see everyone here and still chatting I was like lemme pay my LHCF bill and come back.



Welcome back! I let my handle on Twitter expire so I haven't seen you tweet. I always think about you when those Sephora F&F sales roll around, you used to hook me up with all those coupons lmao.


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> Waiting on:
> Hairveda
> APB
> 
> *I'm pretty sure that's it.  I would like to do a serious N/B in October to 'prep' for BF.  Hopefully, this will happen.
> 
> However, I have been able to cross several things off my BF list.
> 
> @NaturallyATLPCH and @rileypak @Aggie
> 
> Ya'll be not say nuffin' either.


Mmmm Hmmm. We shall see @IDareT'sHair


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

MileHighDiva said:


> I have her silky oil in strawberry champagne, that fragrance is    If she doesn't have it listed convo her.


She finally responded and said she does have it.
I'm getting ready to place my birfday order.


----------



## Aggie

flyygirlll2 said:


> Girl, that's my exact thought for real


Dangit @flyygirlll2, your hair is so thick and purrrty in your avi. I love it.


----------



## flyygirlll2

Thank you @Aggie


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My Hairveda came today!


----------



## Aggie

flyygirlll2 said:


> Thank you @Aggie


You are most welcomed. I speak only the truth.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Made a 'nice' little miscellaneous sale coupla' days ago. 

I hadn't done that in a while.  I've been caught up in that 'Swap' Game for a minute.

Sold a few b/ups to the b/ups!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> She finally responded and said she does have it.
> *I'm getting ready to place my birfday order.*


@NaturallyATLPCH
Umm..So did you say burfday or B.lack Friday?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

DeerDance said:


> Welcome back! I let my handle on Twitter expire so I haven't seen you tweet. *I always think about you when those Sephora F&F sales roll around*, you used to hook me up with all those coupons lmao.


@DeerDance 

@beautyaddict1913 was the one who convinced me to try Phytophanere. instead of the Viviscal I was currently using.  

She offered me F&F but I never took advantage of her generous offer even though I did try and am still using Phytophanere.

btw: how's Mr. Deer Dance?


----------



## beautyaddict1913

IDareT'sHair said:


> @DeerDance
> 
> @beautyaddict1913 was the one who convinced me to try Phytophanere. instead of the Viviscal I was currently using.
> 
> She offered me F&F but I never took advantage of her generous offer even though I did try and am still using Phytophanere.
> 
> btw: how's Mr. Deer Dance?



You like the Phyto pills? It's been on my list forever but not on my radar lol I had bad effects with the biotin (broke me out) so I've been nervous about hair growth pills. My sister bought me some hairfinity I think but I was too scared to use them because of the biotin.


----------



## beautyaddict1913

DeerDance said:


> Welcome back! I let my handle on Twitter expire so I haven't seen you tweet. I always think about you when those Sephora F&F sales roll around, you used to hook me up with all those coupons lmao.


Lol yesssss I was wondering what happened to you! Girl I let my MAC pro card expire and now it seems like I gotta give my first born to get a new one. Do you still have yours? I don't really buy makeup much anymore but I do wish I had that card still


----------



## IDareT'sHair

beautyaddict1913 said:


> *Lol yesssss I was wondering what happened to you! *Girl I let my MAC pro card expire and now it seems like I gotta give my first born to get a new one. Do you still have yours? I don't really buy makeup much anymore but I do wish I had that card still


@beautyaddict1913
She's Married Nah!

And Her & Her Hubby make such a Cute Couple

She's lived abroad and errthang *tellin' all her bizness*

I'm so proud of her.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@beautyaddict1913
Did you see what I said about Beauty-Momma in the PJ Confessions Thread?


----------



## beautyaddict1913

IDareT'sHair said:


> @beautyaddict1913
> Did you see what I said about Beauty-Momma in the PJ Confessions Thread?


Noooo let me go look lol


----------



## beautyaddict1913

Yesssss @DeerDance congrats on the hubby and the living abroad!!! We have been on this board for a long time! I'm so thankful that it's still going strong and that it's still pretty exclusive and not all over-saturated like everything else on the internet!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@beautyaddict1913
It's good to have some of the OG's back up in this piece. 

You know ya'll PJ's use to roll.

We was all about that PJ Life.

We have a real Cool Group of e Sistas' 

So, it's easy to pick right back up.


----------



## beautyaddict1913

IDareT'sHair said:


> @beautyaddict1913
> It's good to have some of the OG's back up in this piece.
> 
> You know ya'll PJ's use to roll.
> 
> We was all about that PJ Life.
> 
> We have a real Cool Group of e Sistas'
> 
> So, it's easy to pick right back up.


We certainly do have a great group!!


----------



## DeerDance

beautyaddict1913 said:


> Lol yesssss I was wondering what happened to you! Girl I let my MAC pro card expire and now it seems like I gotta give my first born to get a new one. Do you still have yours? I don't really buy makeup much anymore but I do wish I had that card still



I let mine expire too cuz MAC kinda isn't poppin no more. I prefer other brands like CoverFx, Colored Raine, NARS and Wayne Goss Brushes.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

IDareT'sHair said:


> @NaturallyATLPCH
> Umm..So did you say burfday or B.lack Friday?


Burfday hunty.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@NaturallyATLPCH 
I see you got yo' St.rawberry!


----------



## beautyaddict1913

DeerDance said:


> I let mine expire too cuz MAC kinda isn't poppin no more. I prefer other brands like CoverFx, Colored Raine, NARS and Wayne Goss Brushes.


I love NARS. Been threatening to try coloured raine on hautelook but they haven't had the lip color I want to make it worth it for me. I gotta try those Goss brushes!! What's your must haves from that brand?


----------



## beautyaddict1913

I have been throwing out a lot of older products lately. No sense in hanging on to stuff that I never use or that just didn't work. Half the stuff is probably discontinued anyway. Today I tossed Hairveda green tea butter (wouldn't repurchase), Sheamoisture kids curly buttercream (didn't like the kids line at all), Bee Mine luscious balanced cream (rarely used, I typically only use protein for DC's), KBB hair cream & KBB hair butter (I still have tons left), some hair growth butter with peppermint oil (couldn't read the label), koils by nature leave in, Qhemet twisting butter, Claudie's hair rinse (never had the opportunity to use it but the date was expired long ago), small bottle of Darcy's curl cream, small bottle of PBN leave in, and Qhemet Olive and Honey. Felt great to purge!


----------



## DeerDance

beautyaddict1913 said:


> Yesssss @DeerDance congrats on the hubby and the living abroad!!! We have been on this board for a long time! I'm so thankful that it's still going strong and that it's still pretty exclusive and not all over-saturated like everything else on the internet!





beautyaddict1913 said:


> I love NARS. Been threatening to try coloured raine on hautelook but they haven't had the lip color I want to make it worth it for me. I gotta try those Goss brushes!! What's your must haves from that brand?




for lip stuff i like dose of colors and bobbi brown art stick. for colored rain i just get the shadows. coverfx i like their powder completion products since they are talc free. i like makeup geek eyeshadows, blushes and bronzers and they are talc free. nars, i love their matte concealer, liquid blushes, and sheer glow. Goss brushes are fire. alllathem.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

beautyaddict1913 said:


> I have been throwing out a lot of older products lately. No sense in hanging on to stuff that I never use or that just didn't work. Half the stuff is probably discontinued anyway. Today I tossed Hairveda green tea butter (wouldn't repurchase), Sheamoisture kids curly buttercream (didn't like the kids line at all), Bee Mine luscious balanced cream (rarely used, I typically only use protein for DC's), KBB hair cream & KBB hair butter (I still have tons left), some hair growth butter with peppermint oil (couldn't read the label), koils by nature leave in, Qhemet twisting butter, Claudie's hair rinse (never had the opportunity to use it but the date was expired long ago), small bottle of Darcy's curl cream, small bottle of PBN leave in, and Qhemet Olive and Honey. Felt great to purge!


Girl I purge too. I just can't hold onto discontinued things or stuff I'll never use.
I also give a lot of stuff away.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

IDareT'sHair said:


> @NaturallyATLPCH
> I see you got yo' St.rawberry!


Yassssss...I shole did!
That parfait has become one of my staple sealants along with the Silky Oil.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> *Yassssss...I shole did!
> That parfait has become one of my staple sealants along with the Silky Oil.*


@NaturallyATLPCH
Did we miss da' Burfday or are we still waiting for it to come?  

I hope I didn't miss it because I wanted to buy something for the occasion.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Today are the Services for Divachyk's Husband. 

Please remember to keep her & her family in your thoughts and prayers.

I wish we all could have been with her today.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My APB Shipped.  x1 16oz Not Easily Broken.


----------



## AgeinATL

IDareT'sHair said:


> Today are the Services for Divachyk's Husband.
> 
> *Please remember to keep her & her family in your thoughts and prayers*.
> 
> I wish we all could have been with her today.



I sure will. Thinking of you today @divachyk


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@AgeinATL 
As will I.


----------



## flyygirlll2

Morning Ladies. Yes, @divachyk we all will keep you in our thoughts and prayers during this very difficult time


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@flyygirlll2
....


----------



## flyygirlll2

@IDareT'sHair Morning T!  

Tell me why I'm at Sephora trying Rihanna's FB line now  mind you I hardly wear foundation but I still want to buy something anyway


----------



## IDareT'sHair

flyygirlll2 said:


> *Morning T!*
> 
> Tell me why I'm at Sephora trying Rihanna's FB line now  mind you I hardly wear foundation *but I still want to buy something anyway *


@flyygirlll2

Hey Ms. Flygirl!

I am >*HERE*<  Not sure what I wanna get tho'. 

I bought x2 pairs of shoes and it ain't even noon yet...

Girl...we a mess!


----------



## flyygirlll2

IDareT'sHair said:


> @flyygirlll2
> 
> Hey Ms. Flygirl!
> 
> I am >*HERE*<  Not sure what I wanna get tho'.
> 
> I bought x2 pairs of shoes and it ain't even noon yet...
> 
> Girl...we a mess!



Girl, I am getting matched for the foundation now lol. The sales girl thought I was wearing foundation already, I had to let her know I'm  not wearing anything. She said she hates me now lol.
It's too early and I haven't even really started


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

IDareT'sHair said:


> @NaturallyATLPCH
> Did we miss da' Burfday or are we still waiting for it to come?
> 
> I hope I didn't miss it because I wanted to buy something for the occasion.


My burfday was Thursday, September 14.
I don't know why in four years of being on this board it hasn't been acknowledged to my knowledge .


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@flyygirlll2 

I was telling @curlyhersheygirl  I've been spritzin' something all week and I don't have a clue what it is?

But I think it's NW21 because I 'vaugely' remember transferring it from an NW21 bottle to an old APB bottle I keep because I like the way it dispenses.

I haven't a clue what's in it. 

I'm thinking it is NW21 because my scalp is starting to feel tender.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

IDareT'sHair said:


> @flyygirlll2
> 
> I was telling @curlyhersheygirl  I've been spritzin' something all week and I don't have a clue what it is?
> 
> But I think it's NW21 because I 'vaugely' remember transferring it from an NW21 bottle to an old APB bottle I keep because I like the way it dispenses.
> 
> I haven't a clue what's in it.
> 
> I'm thinking it is NW21 because my scalp is starting to feel tender.


Wait....
What I miss? You spritzing a mystery product on yo head ?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> *My burfday was Thursday, September 14.  I don't know why in four years of being on this board it hasn't been acknowledged to my knowledge* .


@NaturallyATLPCH


Cause you be slippin' in under the radar with it.  @shawnyblazes and @divachyk are the ones that keep up with errrrbody's Burfday.  They do a good job with that kind of stuff. And @rileypak as well.

Well, in Honor of Your Very Special Day. please accept a _Happy Belated _from me and Your fine "Permission" to Treat myself in Your Honor.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> *Wait....
> What I miss? You spritzing a mystery product on yo head* ?


@NaturallyATLPCH
Yup. 

I sorta-kinda remembering transferring NW21 into an old APB bottle?

Yeah Gurl.  Some Mystery Juice


----------



## IDareT'sHair

flyygirlll2 said:


> Girl, I am getting matched for the foundation now lol. The sales girl thought I was wearing foundation already, *I had to let her no I'm  not wearing anything. She said she hates me now lol.*
> It's too early and I haven't even really started


@flyygirlll2
Well, that means you don't need it.  Spend your Coins elsewhere.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I've been on a Comfort.er Set kick lately and ya'll no how I do..... 

So I guess I'll give one to my Brutha' & His Wife for Christ.mas.


----------



## Beamodel

flyygirlll2 said:


> Girl, I am getting matched for the foundation now lol. The sales girl thought I was wearing foundation already, I had to let her no I'm  not wearing anything. She said she hates me now lol.
> It's too early and I haven't even really started



@flyygirlll2 what was your color match?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@NaturallyATLPCH @Aggie @curlyhersheygirl

Are Ya'll following NEB with a Moisturizing Conditioner?  

Are ya'll treating this as a Protein DC'er?  Lemme go read the ingredients.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

IDareT'sHair said:


> @NaturallyATLPCH @Aggie @curlyhersheygirl
> 
> Are Ya'll following NEB with a Moisturizing Conditioner?
> 
> Are ya'll treating this as a Protein DC'er?  Lemme go read the ingredients.


I don't. It leaves my hair soft and balanced. My APB lotion and Shea Amla Hemp Parfait application afterwards makes my hair so soft and pliable.
Every head is different but I never have to use a moisturizing DC. Now her bamboo and algae one? I usually do.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

IDareT'sHair said:


> @NaturallyATLPCH
> 
> 
> Cause you be slippin' in under the radar with it.  @shawnyblazes and @divachyk are the ones that keep up with errrrbody's Burfday.  They do a good job with that kind of stuff. And @rileypak as well.
> 
> Well, in Honor of Your Very Special Day. please accept a _Happy Belated _from me and Your fine "Permission" to Treat myself in Your Honor.


No I mean, like, when LHCF lists birthdays I never see my name. I figured maybe it's because I'm logged in and won't see? I don't know.
But thanks hunty!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@NaturallyATLPCH 



I read the ingredients and I agree.  There doesn't appear to be anything in it that would make me.  Whenever I use it, I'll still probably do my final r/o.

Can't wait to try it.  I also want the Keratin one.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> *No I mean, like, when LHCF lists birthdays I never see my name. I figured maybe it's because I'm logged in and won't see? I don't know.
> But thanks hunty!*


@NaturallyATLPCH
Mine doesn't show up there either and I'm glad.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@NaturallyATLPCH
I don't think I have the Bamboo & Algae one?  I may tho' from a swap.

I do have NG's Bamboo & Silk (which I still haven't tried).


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I forgot I'm waiting on ST'icals  I didn't see a "Fan Friday" Deal yesterday?

I did convo Ayo to see if the Liters will be on Sale BF and she said they would be on Sale once more in 2017. 

I still need to try Fro Despair Repair to see if I want to invest in a Liter.


----------



## flyygirlll2

@NaturallyATLPCH Happy Belated Birthday! 
@IDareT'sHair It be like that sometimes  sometimes I transfer other stuff into spray bottles not knowing what's in it lol.

@Beamodel Mine ended up being 460 surprisingly. I thought it was 450 but the sales girl in there was like no ma'am lol. I ended up spending way more money in there than I wanted


----------



## IDareT'sHair

flyygirlll2 said:


> * It be like that sometimes  sometimes I transfer other stuff into spray bottles not knowing what's in it lol.*


@flyygirlll2
And Gurl I also end up doing it with Jars too..... 

And gotta keep smelling it to remember what it is and half the time, everything ends up all smelling alike.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

Thank you @flyygirlll2 !!
Yo hair though


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

IDareT'sHair said:


> @NaturallyATLPCH
> I don't think I have the Bamboo & Algae one?  I may tho' from a swap.
> 
> I do have NG's Bamboo & Silk (which I still haven't tried).


It was really good. Once I used it and didn't use a moisturizing DC and my hair dried incredibly soft.
NG's Bamboo one was meh for me...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> It was really good. Once I used it and didn't use a moisturizing DC and my hair dried incredibly soft.
> *NG's Bamboo one was meh for me...*


@NaturallyATLPCH
This one gets mixed reviews.  I also have her Pink Clay one I need to get to as well.


----------



## Aggie

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> My burfday was Thursday, September 14.
> I don't know why in four years of being on this board it hasn't been acknowledged to my knowledge .


Oh dear. I didn't realize you had a birthday. Happy belated birthday hon. So sorry I missed it.


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @NaturallyATLPCH @Aggie @curlyhersheygirl
> 
> Are Ya'll following NEB with a Moisturizing Conditioner?
> 
> Are ya'll treating this as a Protein DC'er?  Lemme go read the ingredients.


Sometimes I do and sometimes I don't when I don't have time. I try to play it safe with my hair as much as possible.


----------



## Aggie

This morning I used up the last of my 8oz jar of APB Pumpkin Mask. I still have a large back up jar of it left. 

I gave away a liter bottle of Redken Color Extend rinse out conditioner and a small bottle of Biolage Ultra-Hydrating Shampoo to my niece. 

I threw out a whole pack of Ion Absolute Perfection Booster and Color Sealer that I bought from Sally's. I used it twice and I didn't see anything spectacular from it. I will look into getting the Olaplex next and see if that is better.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Aggie
I'm thinking about grabbing a x3 pack from J.Monique of the Bentonite & Rhassoul before that 50% ends.  She only did 40% last BF.  If I grab that now, I probably won't get anything from her BF.  

I'm good on Bo.dy Butters and her Pre-Poo as well as her other Treatments/DC'er.  The Bentonite & Rhassoul is the only thing I don't have but could use from her.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Aggie said:


> *Sometimes I do and sometimes I don't when I don't have time. I try to play it safe with my hair as much as possible.*


@Aggie
I'll definitely follow it up with a Moisturizing R/O if I don't follow it up with a Moisturizing DC'er.


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> I'm thinking about grabbing a x3 pack from J.Monique of the Bentonite & Rhassoul before that 50% ends.  She only did 40% last BF.  If I grab that now, I probably won't get anything from her BF.
> 
> I'm good on Bo.dy Butters and her Pre-Poo as well as her other Treatments/DC'er.  The Bentonite & Rhassoul is the only thing I don't have but could use from her.


I'm still holding out until BF. The shipping company I use here sent us an email stating the office in Florida cannot ship out anything until the power is restored so I have another reason to stick out the September No Buy Challenge. I am good for now with all that I have of her products.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Aggie
I'm hoping to not buy anything in October and get back on my J-O-B in November.

*cough* at least that's the plan. (today)


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> I'm hoping to not buy anything in October and get back on my J-O-B in November.
> 
> *cough* at least that's the plan. (today)


I wish you a lotta luck with that @IDareT'sHair


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@NaturallyATLPCH
You doing anything with Powders this weekend?  I bought my 1st Ayurvedic Oil for my HOTs this Winter.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> I'm hoping to not buy anything in October and get back on my J-O-B in November.
> 
> *cough* at least that's the plan. (today)


Thank you @Aggie ! It's okay, with everything that's been going on, I'm not tripping because people didn't know.

@IDareT'sHair Um hmm...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Aggie said:


> *I wish you a lotta luck with that* ]


@Aggie @NaturallyATLPCH
Lawd....so if I do "mess up" hopefully, it will be with something on my BF list.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

IDareT'sHair said:


> @NaturallyATLPCH
> You doing anything with Powders this weekend?  I bought my 1st Ayurvedic Oil for my HOTs this Winter.


I'm going to prepoo with my Ayurvedic Coconut Oil Mixture @IDareT'sHair 
I'm going to do my Cassia Treatments monthly so my next one will be the first weekend in October.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> Lawd....so if I do "mess up" hopefully, it will be with something on my BF list.



Well, you DO get a pass in that case. Maaaaaybe


----------



## IDareT'sHair

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> *Um hmm...*


@NaturallyATLPCH
Ya'll know ya'll be ackin' all kinds of wrong.  

Imma really try to hold out until BF.  If I do get something, hopefully, it will be one mo' thang I can cross off my BF list.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

IDareT'sHair said:


> @NaturallyATLPCH
> Ya'll know ya'll be ackin' all kinds of wrong.
> 
> Imma really try to hold out until BF.  If I do get something, hopefully, it will be one mo' thang I can cross off my BF list.


You know we want to give you the benefit of the doubt but we know you all too well too lolol...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> *I'm going to do my Cassia Treatments monthly so my next one will be the first weekend in October.*


@NaturallyATLPCH
You made a good point about using a Color instead of a Henna Rx.  I may look into that (Semi Permanent) and use Cassia for the shine.

I may finish up what Henna/Indigo I have left and switch to Semi-Permanent for a while


----------



## IDareT'sHair

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> *You know we want to give you the benefit of the doubt but we know you all too well too lolol...*


@NasturallyATLPCH
I know. 

I've been busy re-doing the color schemes in my bathrooms, so I've been buying house stuff. 

So, it may be kinda easy to skip October (hair purchases) because there are a few pieces I want for my House.


----------



## rileypak

flyygirlll2 said:


> Tell me why I'm at Sephora trying Rihanna's FB line now  mind you I hardly wear foundation but I still want to buy something anyway


Do it


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

IDareT'sHair said:


> @NaturallyATLPCH
> You made a good point about using a Color instead of a Henna Rx.  I may look into that (Semi Permanent) and use Cassia for the shine.
> 
> I may finish up what Henna/Indigo I have left and switch to Semi-Permanent for a while


Yes it's definitely been working for my hair. The Cassia does make it shine while protecting the previously colored strands. It's like a win win situation all in one .


----------



## rileypak

I need to dig my powders out of the closet.

@NaturallyATLPCH how are you mixing up your cassia?


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

rileypak said:


> I need to dig my powders out of the closet.
> 
> @NaturallyATLPCH how are you mixing up your cassia?


The first time I used it, I mixed the Cassia with warm water, then added oils and a rinse out conditioner.

The next time I use it, I'm going to bypass the conditioner and mix it with black tea, honey, and oil. @rileypak


----------



## IDareT'sHair

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> *Yes it's definitely been working for my hair. The Cassia does make it shine while protecting the previously colored strands. It's like a win win situation all in one *.


@NaturallyATLPCH
Imma try it.

I'm glad I didn't buy anymore Henna or Indigo (like I started to). 

Imma try to make this switch to see if it works for me.

I would like to try a Demi but don't wanna fool with developer.  If I go that route, I might as well stick with Henidgo-ing.


----------



## Aggie

Tonight I just used up  a bottle of Luster's SCurl Moisturizing Spray. This is the (L) in my heavy sealing process (LCOBG).


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Aggie 
Do you have any b/ups of the Luster's?


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> Do you have any b/ups of the Luster's?


Yes I do. I believe I have about 3 left in my stash. I love this moisturizer but It would probably not work for those who live in very low humidity climates since it has glycerin in it.

I will be using one of the many APB Refresher Sprays now and then move back on to the Luster's when it's done.


----------



## beautyaddict1913

I just tossed some more old products - yes to tomatoes frizz serum (so random, probably used it once), glycerin (its expired and I would not buy anymore. I'm not really a DIY person anymore), and an old bottle of rose water.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

Mornting Junkies of Products!


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

Today I'll be cracking open APB's Honey Molasses DC


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Hey Ladies!

Sitting under my Heat Cap with WEN Pomegranate Oil.  Used this up.  

I have a couple back ups of WEN Oil *assorted* I think I got maybe x2 or x3.  They will all be used as HOTs and not a repurchase.


----------



## rileypak

I been thinking about that cassia gloss since yesterday. Think I'm going to do cassia and chamomile together...


----------



## flyygirlll2

Morning Ladies!

I'll be having surgery tomorrow. I had planned to wash my hair today but my hair still feels good from last wash day. I used Bekura's Opulant Hair Crean ( or whatever it's called)  APB's Ayurvedic Hair Icing, and sealed with some Brocolli Seed Oil.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

flyygirlll2 said:


> *I'll be having surgery tomorrow. *


@flyygirlll2 

I'll be thinking of you.


----------



## flyygirlll2

@IDareT'sHair Thanks hun


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Need to Rinse this HOT out.  I'll be using Quinoa & Bamboo DC'er under Dryer.


----------



## rileypak

@flyygirlll2 
Sending good thoughts and vibes your way!
Good luck and wishing you a speedy recovery


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @NaturallyATLPCH @Aggie @curlyhersheygirl
> 
> Are Ya'll following NEB with a Moisturizing Conditioner?
> 
> Are ya'll treating this as a Protein DC'er?  Lemme go read the ingredients.


@IDareT'sHair 
It's more of a balancing DC to me. I normally oil rinse when I rinse DC's out of my hair and I do that with this as well. I don't follow up with a moisturizing DC.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

flyygirlll2 said:


> @IDareT'sHair Morning T!
> 
> Tell me why I'm at Sephora trying Rihanna's FB line now  mind you I hardly wear foundation but I still want to buy something anyway


@flyygirlll2 My daughter wanted to get this foundation so bad unfortunately her shade was OOS.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

@flyygirlll2 
I'll be praying for everything to go well and that you'll have a speedy recovery. God Bless


----------



## flyygirlll2

@rileypak @curlyhersheygirl  Thank you 



curlyhersheygirl said:


> @flyygirlll2 My daughter wanted to get this foundation so bad unfortunately her shade was OOS.



I went to the Sephora inside JCPenny. The other Sephora at that mall has way more shoppers
that flock there, so that's why I went to JCPenny. There was only a few people in there and many of their foundations were in stock.


----------



## beautyaddict1913

flyygirlll2 said:


> @rileypak @curlyhersheygirl  Thank you
> 
> 
> 
> I went to the Sephora inside JCPenny. The other Sephora at that mall has way more shoppers
> that flock there, so that's why I went to JCPenny. There was only a few people in there and many of their foundations were in stock.



Someone suggested JCP to me too. I haven't even tried to get it. I watched Jackie Aina's review last night and now I want the primer too. Last I checked ebates was giving 8% cash back for purchases so I may order online. I can always return. Ebates ain't gon take my coins back lol

I will say a prayer for you for a safe surgery and speedy recovery!!


----------



## beautyaddict1913

Happy Sunday ladies!! I tossed some more stuff last night. I can't remember what all was included but I know for sure some KBB super silky, koils by nature mango butter, and Marie Dean cherry pomade. I recently threw out a bunch of Miss Jessie's stuff too. I liked her stylers because they worked really well but I rarely used them because I just didn't have time for the silicones.

Last night I used Claudie's Renew Protein RX and I remembered why it was a holy grail for me.  My hair looked and felt better immediately upon rinsing. It was looking real raggedy at first. Y'all keep me posted if y'all hear of a sale. I will be hauling!! I don't need any immediately because I know shelf life is sensitive and I have a few others that I need to try before buying anything else first.


----------



## flyygirlll2

beautyaddict1913 said:


> Someone suggested JCP to me too. I haven't even tried to get it. I watched Jackie Aina's review last night and now I want the primer too. Last I checked ebates was giving 8% cash back for purchases so I may order online. I can always return. Ebates ain't gon take my coins back lol
> 
> I will say a prayer for you for a safe surgery and speedy recovery!!



Thank you! Yeah,  JCP is more likely to have more products in stock. I got the foundation and trio sticks. I ended up buying a Smatchbox primer instead but afterwards I realized I might as well have bought the FB primer. Now I'm eyeing the lip gloss and the one of the highlighters


----------



## rileypak

flyygirlll2 said:


> . Now I'm eyeing the lip gloss and the one of the highlighters


----------



## beautyaddict1913

flyygirlll2 said:


> Thank you! Yeah,  JCP is more likely to have more products in stock. I got the foundation and trio sticks. I ended up buying a Smatchbox primer instead but afterwards I realized I might as well have bought the FB primer. Now I'm eyeing the lip gloss and the one of the highlighters


Jackie described the primer as "if Too Faced HangoverX and Hourglass mineral veil primer had a baby". I love the mineral veil primer. It's bomb! But expensive so that made me thirsty to try this one. I also love the Givenchy and Christian Dior primers so if I can find an inexpensive alternative I'm here for it!


----------



## flyygirlll2

@rileypak Pusha! 

@beautyaddict1913 I saw her review.  I'm more into eyeshadows/lipstick/gloss. I have more of those then anything else in my make up stash. that foundation purchase was an impulse buy


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Finished up my Hair.  Didn't use up anything.  

I did Heavy Seal (which felt great) and I remembered to do my HOT.

Will continue to do HOTs each wash day throughout the Fall/Winter (or until the Oil runs out)...


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

I want to heavy seal but my strands are too fine. Plus it would make my hair too greasy, grease would get on my pillow, and pimples would have a party on my cheeks lol...the idea sounds really nourishing though.

I am going to wash this prepoo out of my head now finally.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@NaturallyATLPCH
I totally understand. 

It helps to 'prep' me for my Week 'O Wiggin'

And I don't hafta' worry about the Wig Cap sucking the Moisture out of my Hair.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

IDareT'sHair said:


> @NaturallyATLPCH
> I totally understand.
> 
> It helps to 'prep' me for my Week 'O Wiggin'
> 
> And I don't hafta' worry about the Wig Cap sucking the Moisture out of my Hair.


I see. If I could wear wigs, that would definitely be useful.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@NaturallyATLPCH
It has been helping me to minimize SSKs. (Still learning how to deal with my Natural Hair)


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@NaturallyATLPCH 
Dang! 

You keep posting all these 'new' APBs!  

Now you talmbout Molasses & Honey!  How is that one?


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

IDareT'sHair said:


> @NaturallyATLPCH
> Dang!
> 
> You keep posting all these 'new' APBs!
> 
> Now you talmbout Molasses & Honey!  How is that one?


Well I'm just getting around to them! And the smell is . Slip is fantastic. The final verdict will be when I rinse this out.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

IDareT'sHair said:


> @NaturallyATLPCH
> It has been helping me to minimize SSKs. (Still learning how to deal with my Natural Hair)


Oh okay, yeah I remember you transitioned for a minute.
Sealing with butters on my ends and keeping it bunned has definitely kept my SSKs almost nonexistent.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> *Sealing with butters on my ends and keeping it bunned has definitely kept my SSKs almost nonexistent.*


@NaturallyATLPCH 
This is so good to know.

I did grab an 8oz Jar of Jakeala Shea Parfait a while back because of your review. 

Time to revisit it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> *Well I'm just getting around to them! And the smell is . Slip is fantastic. The final verdict will be when I rinse this out*.


@NaturallyATLPCH 
I don't think I've heard too much about the Honey & Molasses one?  My APB Stash isn't that big. (yet)

I think I have:
Ultra Conditioning Souffle
Pumpkin Seed
Not Easily Broken
Ayurvedic Mud
*and maybe* x1 Bamboo & Algae

I know I want the Keratin one.  I need to think of several more to try.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

IDareT'sHair said:


> @NaturallyATLPCH
> This is so good to know.
> 
> I did grab an 8oz Jar of Jakeala Shea Parfait a while back because of your review.
> 
> Time to revisit it.


@IDareT'sHair yes pomades, butters, even my grease. I got that idea from this board.
I've had to put my grease on the back burner though because sulfate shampooing frequently wasn't agreeing with my hair. Plus they were hard to spread when I bunned.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

IDareT'sHair said:


> @NaturallyATLPCH
> I don't think I've heard too much about the Honey & Molasses one?  My APB Stash isn't that big. (yet)
> 
> I think I have:
> Ultra Conditioning Souffle
> Pumpkin Seed
> Not Easily Broken
> Ayurvedic Mud
> *and maybe* x1 Bamboo & Algae
> 
> I know I want the Keratin one.  I need to think of several more to try.


I have tried all of these. The Not Easily Broken was the best. The ayurvedic one works well as a prepoo.
@bajandoc86 actually raved about the APB Honey Molasses one.
I just rinsed out my hair. My hair is soft and spongy. It also feels somewhat balanced. I'm noticing her newer DCs I'm trying are very balancing and softening.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

flyygirlll2 said:


> @rileypak @curlyhersheygirl  Thank you
> 
> 
> 
> I went to the Sephora inside JCPenny. The other Sephora at that mall has way more shoppers
> that flock there, so that's why I went to JCPenny. There was only a few people in there and many of their foundations were in stock.


@flyygirlll2 Thanks I'll check there. Sephora in Natick Mall was all sold out of deep shades.


----------



## beautyaddict1913

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> I see. If I could wear wigs, that would definitely be useful.


Why can't you wear wigs if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

@flyygirlll2 hope all goes well tomorrow and wishing you a speedy recovery!


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

beautyaddict1913 said:


> Why can't you wear wigs if you don't mind me asking?


I can't stand anything covering my head. My scalp has to breathe. I can't do weaves or crochets either. I tried a few years ago and it didn't work lol...My scalp has to be exposed at all times.


----------



## Saludable84

@flyygirlll2 wishing you a speedy and safe recovery.


----------



## Saludable84

beautyaddict1913 said:


> Why can't you wear wigs if you don't mind me asking?


I know you didn't ask me but I have the same issue as @NaturallyATLPCH i even get itching with deep conditioning and wearing my slap or a bun. Twist outs and WNG are the only styles I don't get itching, but those are not go to styles. 

Sheeeeeeeed if I could wig, I'd be retaining eer-ting


----------



## flyygirlll2

@NaturallyATLPCH @Saludable84 Thanks ladies


----------



## flyygirlll2

@curlyhersheygirl Yeah, definitely check out JCP. Natick is far from me. I went to the Northshore Mall in Peabody. They had all the deep shades in stock.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

Saludable84 said:


> I know you didn't ask me but I have the same issue as @NaturallyATLPCH i even get itching with deep conditioning and wearing my slap or a bun. Twist outs and WNG are the only styles I don't get itching, but those are not go to styles.
> 
> *Sheeeeeeeed if I could wig, I'd be retaining eer-ting*


*

YES to THIS!!!*


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@flyygirlll2
 
Don't be up in there tryna' stunt in your Fenty!

Praying that everything goes okay today.


----------



## Saludable84

I used Buttery Soy over the weekend. I think instead of trying to use it up, it will go on my no repurchase list along with QB BRBC and be given away. I don't hate them, quite the contrary, but I don't have time to remoisturize over the week. I think if I had that little extra time, I wouldn't find them a new home.


----------



## beautyaddict1913

How is everyone's Monday going? I worked from home today so mid-day I moisturized my ends with Claudie's ends insurance #2. My hair feels great! Last night I ended up braiding my hair with some Eden Bodyworks soufflé. I have to figure out some kind of style for tomorrow because I'm not taking these braids down lol!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Hey Ladies!

So both APB & ST'icals shipped, so just waiting.  That's all I have coming (for now).


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

Hi everyone!
I received my Sarenzo Body Creams that I ordered. All of them smell .

I am trying to wait for another sale but I really want to get more APB Cleansing Cream. The slip, foam, softness, and cleansing properties are out of this world.


----------



## rileypak

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> I am trying to wait for another sale but I really want to get more APB Cleansing Cream. The slip, foam, softness, and cleansing properties are out of this world.


PM me!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@NaturallyATLPCH
I see *cough* Sarenzo lowered their prices and gave more options.  I meant to tell you and @Beamodel that late breaking news.

I agree about APB's Cleansing Conditioner.  I was fortunate enough to receive one in a swap. It reminds me a lot of J.Monique's.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair said:


> @NaturallyATLPCH
> I see *cough* Sarenzo lowered their prices and gave more options.  I meant to tell you and @Beamodel that late breaking news.
> 
> I agree about APB's Cleansing Conditioner.  I was fortunate enough to receive one in a swap. It reminds me a lot of J.Monique's.



Lol, @IDareT'sHair Yup, I noticed that too. Hence my reason for placing an order lol. I think others might have said something about it too.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel said:


> *Lol*, * Yup, I noticed that too. Hence my reason for placing an order lol. I think others might have said something about it too.*


@Beamodel
I know I was giving them the blues over it.

What did you get?


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Beamodel
> I know I was giving them the blues over it.
> 
> What did you get?



@IDareT'sHair 

Wax Camshells:
1 - Wax - Reward Center
2 - Drunken Berry Brioche 
2 - Strawberry Cake Bake

Body Items 
1 - Toasted Marshmallow Body Frosting
1 - Snickerdoodle Chocolate Butter


----------



## rileypak

Morning everyone!

I'm sitting over here daydreaming about wash day


----------



## beautyaddict1913

rileypak said:


> Morning everyone!
> 
> I'm sitting over here daydreaming about wash day


I need to start planning mine too lol


----------



## beautyaddict1913

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> Hi everyone!
> I received my Sarenzo Body Creams that I ordered. All of them smell .
> 
> I am trying to wait for another sale but I really want to get more APB Cleansing Cream. *The slip, foam, softness, and cleansing properties are out of this world.*



Why do y'all say things like this?! Do y'all know how triggering that is for me to go and hit paynah?! Lol


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

beautyaddict1913 said:


> Why do y'all say things like this?! Do y'all know how triggering that is for me to go and hit paynah?! Lol


That's what we do around these parts lololol... I picked up on that when I joined 3 years ago and got sucked up in the vortex. APB is just an HG line for me that will never go away.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

IDareT'sHair said:


> @NaturallyATLPCH
> I see *cough* Sarenzo lowered their prices and gave more options.  I meant to tell you and @Beamodel that late breaking news.
> 
> I agree about APB's Cleansing Conditioner.  I was fortunate enough to receive one in a swap. It reminds me a lot of J.Monique's.


They sholl did. Imma get more Coconut Milk Moisturizers .


----------



## IDareT'sHair

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> *Imma get more Coconut Milk Moisturizers *.



@NaturallyATLPCH
I really, really like this.  Is it on Sale?  Is there a "Bundle" Deal or something?

ETA:  I've only had the 'samples' Never a Full Size.


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> @NaturallyATLPCH
> I really, really like this.  Is it on Sale?  Is there a "Bundle" Deal or something?
> 
> ETA:  I've only had the 'samples' Never a Full Size.


I can send you a full size. Let me check if I have any scents you may like


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> *Let me check if I have any scents you may like *



@rileypak
You know our scent palate do tend to differ


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Used up x1 16oz GM (it was almost gone anyway). 

Ordered a b/up, but starting to feel really doubtful if I'll ever get it.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

IDareT'sHair said:


> @NaturallyATLPCH
> I really, really like this.  Is it on Sale?  Is there a "Bundle" Deal or something?
> 
> ETA:  I've only had the 'samples' Never a Full Size.


No it's not. There was a bundle deal. There are just two I want but I think I'll wait.


----------



## Eisani

Good morning, lovelies! Just peeking in to see if I "need" anything lol! I BKT'd with OK Keratin and it gave me the relief I was looking for as far as tangles. There is one small section of hair though that's pretty straight after washing and DC'ing so I'm trying to figure out if it's heat damage, or if the bkt made the pattern super loose. That section never really curls anyway is more wavy than curly.

Yall said Sarenzo lowered their prices? Lemme slide over there and take a look at their wax melts. I love indie wax!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Eisani'
Hey Sis!...

Yaass...I'm glad they came to their senses about them prices they was tryna' start chargin'. 

I had crossed them off my list as a regula'degula'. 

Now I will reconsider - although shipping is still a little pricey IMO.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My APB came today!  And my 1st Bottle of Ayurvedic Oil.


----------



## rileypak

Afternoon everyone!

My APB arrived and I've gotten ship notices for a ton of other items I bought (Colourpop, Glow Recipe, Missha, Onsen-Kickstarter stuff).

Will open APB Honey Molasses Treatment to use this wash day after my cassia treatment.


----------



## rileypak

Actually I'll be using the TGIN Honey Miracle Hair Mask tomorrow instead of the APB Honey Molasses Treatment (didn't realize it had protein in it & I don't want to take any chances with the cassia).


----------



## Aggie

Hi all 

Tonight I used up a jar of QB Burdock Root Butter Cream and just popped open my jar of QB Amla and Olive Heavy Cream to use next.


----------



## Aggie

*Heavy sealed tonight using:*

APB Refresher Spray in Birthday Cake
QB Amla and Olive Heavy Cream
Bekura Apple & Sorghum
APB Hair and Body Butter
MHC Sophia's Grease


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Happy Weekend PJ's


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Hey lovelies
I decided to put my hair away for awhile because I'm bored with my hair. Not sure how long I'll leave these twists in but I got the Cantu root relief and dry cowash to test out.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@flyygirlll2
Thinking of You Sis.

Hope Things went well.

Please let us know how you are doing?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *Hey lovelies
> I decided to put my hair away for awhile because I'm bored with my hair. Not sure how long I'll leave these twists in but I got the Cantu root relief and dry cowash to test out.*


@curlyhersheygirl
So you like the Root Rinse uh?


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> So you like the Root Rinse uh?


@IDareT'sHair 
I do. It's a nice alternative to the Pona. I'll use it to tide me over until Komaza has a sale when I'll stock up on stuff.
Hopefully the root relief works just as well.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl 
I didn't know Pona was a Root Rinse?


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> I didn't know Pona was a Root Rinse?


@IDareT'sHair 
It's marketed as a scalp exfoliator that you use before shampooing. I used the root rinse the same way even though the ingredients are very different and got similar results.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *I used the root rinse the same way even though the ingredients are very different and got similar results*.


@curlyhersheygirl
And its so much cheaper!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl 

Is your new PS gone slow you down from using up stuff?


----------



## flyygirlll2

Morning Ladies,

@IDareT'sHair Everything went well, just waiting for biopsy results. I'm in pain which is expected, so I'm just taking it easy and taking pain meds. Thanks for asking sis


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

Hi everyone! Happy weekend!
So I'm going to bun one more week then wear it out for a week before I get Marleys again. I think 
I will say this. While I love how the Honey Molasses made my hair feel, I love the Not Easily Broken a TAD bit more.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@NaturallyATLPCH
Hey Ms. Lady!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My Liter of Afrotastic Curl Elastic came today.  *Crossed off my BF List*


----------



## Golden75

Hey ladies .  Hope everyone is well.  Life has been busy!  But slowly getting back to a normal pace.  Need to go back and see what ya'll been up to.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75 said:


> H*ey ladies .  Hope everyone is well.  Life has been busy!  But slowly getting back to a normal pace.  Need to go back and see what ya'll been up to.*


@Golden75
Where you been at Miss G-Monneeee?

Thanks for being there for Divachyk.


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Golden75
> Where you been at Miss G-Monneeee?
> 
> Thanks for being there for Divachyk.



@IDareT'sHair Hey T!  I honestly don't know what happened!  I would come home and only want to hit paynah, then shut it down.  That "new" job drained me, and work-life balance did not exist.  But I left it, went back to old spot in a better position, so stress level will be down and free time will be up!

And thank you also for being there for Diva too


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75 said:


> *And thank you also for being there for Diva too*


@divachyk 
Most Definitely


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

IDareT'sHair said:


> My Liter of Afrotastic Curl Elastic came today.  *Crossed off my BF List*


Hey T @IDareT'sHair !
My hair hates this stuff. I have an 8 ounce jar that I'm dreading using .
I'm hoping the second time is sweeter.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@NaturallyATLPCH 
That's too bad.


----------



## Golden75

Just took out my kinky twists.  Do not want to detangle


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Golden75
What you been buyin' G?


----------



## Aggie

Evening Ladies - still nothing hair related was purchased. Still holding strong on my September No Buy Challenge for now. 

I Will probably be getting my ayurveda powders and possibly some rhassoul and bentonite clay at the end of this month or at the beginning of October. 

I like how my hair is responding to these powders at the moment so I'll attempt to keep it up for at least 6 months to see just how beneficial they are for my hair.


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Golden75
> What you been buyin' G?


@IDareT'sHair Just about everything . Clothes, shoes, makeup, skincare. Bought tons of hair stuff a few months ago ST, SSI, and some other randoms.  As usual, I really need to work on this stash.

Still ain't detangle... and need to so I can wash early tomorrow.  Also need to pick out some wash day products


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75 said:


> *Just about everything* . Clothes, *shoes,* makeup, skincare. *Bought tons of hair stuff a few months ago ST, SSI, and some other randoms.  As usual, I really need to work on this stash.*
> 
> * Also need to pick out some wash day product*s


@Golden75
I'm right here wid 'chu Gurl.  I've been buying H.ouse stuff too.....

What you usin' for wash day G?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Feelin' like I wanna buy a little somethin' ....

I did a little impromptu swap, a coupla' days ago so I will try to wait on my goods....


----------



## rileypak

So...


----------



## Beamodel

Hey @flyygirlll2 
I ended up purchased some Fenty 

Foundation: 370
Match Stix Matte: Honey
Gloss Bomb Glow: Lipgloss

I'm going get the blotting powder tomorrow


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@rileypak
So *cough*  Um...Did you get it???...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Mornin' Junkies of Da' Products!

Getting ready to start on my Hair.  Changed my day to today this week.  

I should use several things up this wash day.

Imma keep on pushing on till BF.  

Will make one or two purchases maybe before September ends, and then will try to sit tight until BF.

*And Ya'll bet not say nuttin'about my plan*


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Used Up:
x1 TMN Cleanse Me Gently (I think I still have x1 b/up)
x1 WEN White Pumpkin Cleansing (No b/ups - not a repurchase loved the scent tho')
x1 CRN Moroccan & Pear (swapped all b/ups - not a repurchase due to inconsistencies)
x1 Cantu ACV Root Rinse (couple b/ups)
x1 Kindred Butters Avocado & Moss DC'er (x1 b/up - maybe x2)


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak
> So *cough*  Um...Did you get it???...


All I need is a code 
Since that's all I want to buy


----------



## IDareT'sHair

HELLOFALL
@rileypak

Ooops! I forgot you had to spend Thurrrty Dollas!

ETA:  I want some Suga' Peach, but prolly won't get it.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

IDareT'sHair said:


> Mornin' Junkies of Da' Products!
> 
> Getting ready to start on my Hair.  Changed my day to today this week.
> 
> I should use several things up this wash day.
> 
> Imma keep on pushing on till BF.
> 
> Will make one or two purchases maybe before September ends, and then will try to sit tight until BF.
> 
> *And Ya'll bet not say nuttin'about my plan*


Well as long as you speak it into existence. Stop torturing yourself, October is 31 days lolol...


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

Hi all!
So I have a busy weekend planned so there won't be a wash day. It might get pushed a little later in the week or later on tomorrow.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@NaturallyATLPCH
Well...Er...Um...if there are some good Hall-o-ween Bargains, I may have to jump on a few, especially if they are on my BF list.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

IDareT'sHair said:


> @NaturallyATLPCH
> Well...Er...Um...if there are some good Hall-o-ween Bargains, I may have to jump on a few, especially if they are on my BF list.


Oh yeah, we know vendors will do it just to beat the BF rush. I'm with you on that!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> *Oh yeah, we know vendors will do it just to beat the BF rush. I'm with you on that!*


@NaturallyATLPCH 
I gotta tighten up my list.

You got your list ready?


----------



## Aggie

*Black Friday List so far I may need to get:*

APB Keratin Protein Deep Conditioner
JMonique's Naturals Dead Sea Mud Wash and maybe some Rum and Raisin Body Butter as backups of course
Naturelle Grow Vanilla Fig Deep Conditioner and maybe a Pink Clay DC
Neocell or Youtheory Collagen type 1 & 3 vitamins
Beautifully Bamboo Tea

I don't need anything else. However, if there are some sales on ayurveda powders and oils - I may consider adding those.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

IDareT'sHair said:


> @NaturallyATLPCH
> I gotta tighten up my list.
> 
> You got your list ready?


Yes. No one new. It includes:

APB Not Easily Broken (although I may get it sooner so I can get it scented how I want)
APB Keratin DC
APB Blue Agave Cleansing Conditioner and Cleansing Cream
APB Hair Cream
Sarenzo Coconut Milk Moisturizers
Naturelle Grow Vanilla Fig DC

That's it for now.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> *(although I may get it sooner so I can get it scented how I want)
> APB Keratin DC*


@NaturallyATLPCH
That's what I was thinking about this one.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Aggie
Very Nice List!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Here's Mine For Sure:
x1 Liter of Cathy Howse UBH
x1 16oz QB's BRBC & x1 jar abcdefg Butter
x1 Naturalista Juicy
x1 Liter Oyin Honey Hemp
x1 16oz Oyin Hair Dew

Here are the 'probable Vendors (in no particular order):
Curl Junkie
Hairveda
SheScent
My Honey Child
Curl Origin
Alikay Naturals
Hydratherma Naturals

Honorable Mention Vendors (don't really need anything but will take a peek at their Sales):
Kindred Butters
Darcy's Botanicals
Siamese Twists
BoBeam
Naturalle Grow
Silk Dreams
APB
Claudie
J.Monique
Curl Dynasty *new*
The Mane Choice
Sarenzo
BeeMine
Bel Nouvo
Bekura
Creme & Coco
HydroQuench Systems


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> Here's Mine For Sure:
> x1 Liter of Cathy Howse UBH
> x1 16oz QB's BRBC & x1 jar abcdefg Butter
> x1 Naturalista Juicy
> x1 Liter Oyin Honey Hemp
> x1 16oz Oyin Hair Dew
> 
> Here are the 'probable Vendors (in no particular order):
> Curl Junkie
> Hairveda
> SheScent
> My Honey Child
> Curl Origin
> Alikay Naturals
> Hydratherma Naturals
> 
> Honorable Mention Vendors (don't really need anything but will take a peek at their Sales):
> Kindred Butters
> Darcy's Botanicals
> Siamese Twists
> BoBeam
> Naturalle Grow
> Silk Dreams
> APB
> Claudie
> J.Monique
> Curl Dynasty
> The Mane Choice
> Sarenzo
> BeeMine
> Bel Nouvo
> Bekura


That's an impressive list you got there @IDareT'sHair .


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Aggie

I just added a few more to the bottom (go look).  

But all of it, is all contingent on the Sales.  But I will try to knock some out early, if I see a Sale.

I see I left Soultanicals off.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

@Aggie I forgot to add the Naturelle Grow Pink Clay DC also.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> *I forgot to add the Naturelle Grow Pink Clay DC also.*


@Aggie 
I still have one in my Stash I still need to try.


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> I still have one in my Stash I still need to try.


@IDareT'sHair 
Well get to it young lady. We need to know how good it is before we buy it you know. Chop chop!!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Aggie
IKR?

It's 16oz and I hate to open it.

The next thing I have up is TMN's Henna & Amla DC'er.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

IDareT'sHair said:


> *It's 16oz and I hate to open it.
> 
> The next thing I have up is TMN's Henna & Amla DC'er.*


@Aggie


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie


Okay, I hear ya!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Aggie

I could actually because the only thing I have open is Sarenzo's Pumpkin.  

I have a couple J.Monique's open (Triple Seaweed, Burdock Root and now Spinach & Wheatgrass) but I use them all as Treatments on Dry Hair.

I also want to open ST'icals Fro Despair Hair Repair before BF to see if it's something I want to re up on.

I do like the Coil Soil which is a Clay Detox that she had as "Limited Edition"


----------



## divachyk

Hey Ladies! Thank you all for the love.


----------



## Shay72

Catching up. But I just updated my spreadsheet and I already knew this but I've got to do some shopping on BF, Christmas and New Years. I can't even remember the last time I bought a hair product. I have what I need but I don't feel comfortable with my stash right now . I need more .


----------



## Beamodel

Currently sitting with Henna in my hair. Red Raj


----------



## MileHighDiva

*Used* *up* *the* *following*:
-8 oz Bee Mine Deja's Hair Milk (16 oz back-up)
-Jar of Kenya Moore Growth Repair Mask (2 back-ups)
-Phillip Kingsley Elasticizer Extreme, no back-ups. Replacing with Claudie's Pre-Shampoo Tx.


----------



## Saludable84

Used up DB PSC 16oz; 3 back ups.


----------



## Beamodel

Currently dc'ing with APB

Pumpkin seed on one side
UCS on the other side 

Used up both of them. Will repurchase. No backups. 

Will use my Laila Ali dryer to DC with. I haven't used it in a while and I feel like my stands are missing intense heat DC sessions.


----------



## Saludable84

Tagging @Aggie 

Did the Cassia treatment today. 

I mixed in an old 12oz plastic jar: cassia about 1/3 up, a tsp each of Amla, brahmi and maka (bringraj) powders, then neem oil and wheat germ oil to make a paste and last, water to make it loose and easy to apply. In all, it made about 10-12 ounces of henna. 

Washed, applied and placed deep conditioner over it. I twofered because I didn't want to rinse one out then deep condition all over again. Left it in for about an hour, rinsed it out, then lightly shampooed the residue out. My curls were more defined. Hair felt stronger. I'll analyze over the week how my hair feels. Oh, and it detangled well. Probably all the oils. 

This is the first time I've ever applied henna like this, but I think I'll do it like this going forward.


----------



## rileypak

Saludable84 said:


> Tagging @Aggie
> 
> Did the Cassia treatment today.
> 
> I mixed in an old 12oz plastic jar: cassia about 1/3 up, a tsp each of Amla, brahmi and maka (bringraj) powders, then neem oil and wheat germ oil to make a paste and last, water to make it loose and easy to apply. In all, it made about 10-12 ounces of henna.
> 
> Washed, applied and placed deep conditioner over it. I twofered because I didn't want to rinse one out then deep condition all over again. Left it in for about an hour, rinsed it out, then lightly shampooed the residue out. My curls were more defined. Hair felt stronger. I'll analyze over the week how my hair feels. Oh, and it detangled well. Probably all the oils.
> 
> This is the first time I've ever applied henna like this, but I think I'll do it like this going forward.


I was going to ask how yours went.

ETA (since I wasn't finished): I did a 100g of cassia, 3 tbsps each of aloe vera & chamomile, and 1 tbsp of marshmallow root powder. Lots of water until it was thick pancake batter texture. Applied it and then fell asleep for 4 hours  My hair is super soft today. I'll see how I feel about it; might do it once or twice more before the end of the year.


----------



## Aggie

Thanks a million @Saludable84 and @rileypak for your awesome reviews. I will have to look into getting some cassia at least to try it out .


----------



## rileypak

Aggie said:


> Thanks a million @Saludable84 and @rileypak for your awesome reviews. I will have to look into getting some cassia at least to try it out .


Definitely try it. I do see reduced frizz in my crown area and my strands feel a little thicker and smoother. I'm going to have to try it like @Saludable84 with some oil in the future.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

So the Honey Molasses Treatment is definitely more of a strengthening treatment. Not necessarily protein strong, but my hair does feel stronger verses balanced like the Not Easily Broken DC. I do like balancing verses strengthening in a DC so once I use this up, I more than likely will not repurchase.
That Not Easily Broken is really good.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

I'm going to be doing a cassia treatment this weekend.


----------



## Saludable84

rileypak said:


> I was going to ask how yours went.
> 
> ETA (since I wasn't finished): I did a 100g of cassia, 3 tbsps each of aloe vera & chamomile, and 1 tbsp of marshmallow root powder. Lots of water until it was thick pancake batter texture. *Applied it and then fell asleep for 4 hours * My hair is super soft today. I'll see how I feel about it; might do it once or twice more before the end of the year.



That's the best way to henna though 

It was weird shampooing after deep conditioning but my hair felt so nice! 

1-2x before the end of the year is correct. I kind of want henna to replace protein for me. It's just easier (lazier)


----------



## Saludable84

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> So the Honey Molasses Treatment is definitely more of a strengthening treatment. Not necessarily protein strong, but my hair does feel stronger verses balanced like the Not Easily Broken DC. I do like balancing verses strengthening in a DC so once I use this up, I more than likely will not repurchase.
> That Not Easily Broken is really good.


I have like 3 jars and they will not get opened before BF.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@rileypak @Saludable84
Have You or Did you notice any visible "Shine"?  

I wonder if the "Shine-Factor is a cumulative effect?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> *So the Honey Molasses Treatment* *so once I use this up, I more than likely will not repurchase.*


@NaturallyATLPCH 
Thank you for this review.  I won't get this one.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

IDareT'sHair said:


> @NaturallyATLPCH
> Thank you for this review.  I won't get this one.


Yeah, it's definitely not a must have for me.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> *Yeah, it's definitely not a must have for me.*


@NaturallyATLPCH
Thank you so much Sis for the tip!


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak @Saludable84
> Have You or Did you notice any visible "Shine"?
> 
> I wonder if the "Shine-Factor is a cumulative effect?


I honestly forgot to check until this post 
My hair does seem to have a tiny bit more of a sheen than usual.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> *My hair does seem to have a tiny bit more of a sheen than usual*. *I honestly forgot to check until this post *



@rileypak 
Oh Okay...Thanks Gurl.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Hey Luvas of all things Products!

My Ayurvedic Oils Shipped for my HOTs


----------



## Aggie

Morning Ladies. I trust you all are having a fab day today. I've taken the day off and will probably be cleaning up around the house for the most part of it. I'd better get to it now before I change my mind and accidentally fall back into bed


----------



## Aggie

rileypak said:


> *Definitely try it*. I do see reduced frizz in my crown area and my strands feel a little thicker and smoother. I'm going to have to try it like @Saludable84 with some oil in the future.


Will do hon. Thanks


----------



## Aggie

Okay I just purchased some powders from myhenna.us a minute ago because they sent me a 10% 0ff coupon with free shipping of $50 or more to encourage me to purchase. They don't usually offer more than 5% discount so I purchased:

3 boxes of Jamila Henna
2 packs of Nupur Henna
3 boxes of Amla Powder
2 boxes of Brahmi Powder
4 boxes of Rose Petal Powder
3 boxes of Zenia Indigo Powder
1 box of Shikakai powder

The total for my purchase was only $45.72 and this includes the coupon and free shipping cost. I needed all these powders anyway so Yippee! Great savings right here.

I don't think I will need any more of these powders for the remainder of the year. I do have some other powders and clay powders that I need to purchase by black Friday however.


----------



## Saludable84

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak @Saludable84
> Have You or Did you notice any visible "Shine"?
> 
> I wonder if the "Shine-Factor is a cumulative effect?



I put some butter and gel so it's muddy, but when I mudwash probably Wednesday or Thursday, I'll update.


----------



## Aggie

I have a question ladies. I bought a bottle of the APB Ginger Root Growth Lotion during the BF sales last year and today I pulled it out to use and it appears to have some thick black stuff running through it . I wanna know if this is normal or is it mold? 

Anyway I am not comfortable using it in my hair so I'll be throwing it out. It doesn't necessarily smell bad but the pumpkin scent when I first opened it has diminished a lot.


----------



## rileypak

Aggie said:


> I have a question ladies. I bought a bottle of the APB Ginger Root Growth Lotion during the BF sales last year and today I pulled it out to use and it appears to have some thick black stuff running through it . I wanna know if this is normal or is it mold?
> 
> Anyway I am not comfortable using it in my hair so I'll be throwing it out. It doesn't necessarily smell bad but the pumpkin scent when I first opened it has diminished a lot.


You should message her.

There are bits of stuff in it (like herbs) but it shouldn't be thick black stuff. The bits in mine were brown and they looked just like herby bits.


----------



## Aggie

Thanks @rileypak


----------



## IDareT'sHair

ST'icals Conditioning Dream Creme is still one of my Favorite ST'icals Products.  I stopped getting it, because it's only 8oz, but I love it.

So, I asked Ayo if Liters would be available this BF and she said Yes!  So, this may knock out my KG or I may end up getting them both.

I should have saved my "Points" for BF.

ETA:  I will try Fro Despair Repair soon too.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

Hi ladies! I purchased some bentonite and rhassoul clays, as well as a Jamaican Mango and Lime Black Castor Oil Sulfate free shampoo.
The Giovanni TTTT poo that I've been using now makes my scalp itch. I did use up the bottle but I won't be repurchasing or using it anymore.

If my clays make it by this weekend, I will use them to clarify my hair before I apply my cassia treatment.


----------



## rileypak

Afternoon everyone!
I'm working on my BF list.


----------



## Shay72

I’m still catching up. I absolutely can not do powders anymore. I’ve had three different tubs since y’all known me and nan one of them can handle the powders. I have to buy stuff with the powders in them but straight powders .


----------



## Shay72

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> I'm thinking about grabbing a x3 pack from J.Monique of the Bentonite & Rhassoul before that 50% ends.  She only did 40% last BF.  If I grab that now, I probably won't get anything from her BF.
> 
> I'm good on Bo.dy Butters and her Pre-Poo as well as her other Treatments/DC'er.  The Bentonite & Rhassoul is the only thing I don't have but could use from her.


I love the Bentonite & Rhassoul. I haven’t used it in awhile. Will put on my BF list.


----------



## Shay72

*BF List*
Cowashers-Hairveda
Deep Conditioners-J Monique
Liquid Leave Ins-most likely APB
Moisturizers-this is all over the place so I have to narrow this down 
Shampoo-Black soap from either Amazon or eBay


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Shay72 
Hi Shay!

I ended up missing the 50% J.Monique.  It ended before I made my decision.

Nice BF List.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My NC Shipped: x2 CJ Argan & Olive (On BF List) 30% using: INVITE30


----------



## rileypak

Evening!!!


----------



## DeerDance

Used up a TGIN Honey Hair Conditioner. It was alright, not a repurchase.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Hey Ladies!

Getting ready to spritz on a little NW21


----------



## Aggie

Good evening to all my peeps up in here. Just got home from work and trying to unwind. I don't think I will be touching my hair tonight since it's in a bun right now and I don't feel like messing with it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My CJ Shipped yesterday.  I need to seriously focus on this BF list.

I want to make sure I don't over do it or over duplicate.  IK. IK.  Hush Ya'll.

OAN:  My x3 Ayurvedic Oils (for HOTs) came today!


----------



## Saludable84

Evening!

I mudwashed and looked at my hair today. I can see the slight gloss affect from the cassia, but I'm most happy with the weight and clumping action I have right now. I think I will do these monthly.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Saludable84
Nice Review. 

I Plan to buy Cassia and try to switch to a Demi..


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Mornin' PJ's!

My CJ should be here today.


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Saludable84
> Nice Review.
> 
> I Plan to buy Cassia and try to switch to a Demi..


I replaced and did a demi permanent color the same day and my hair is still doing fine. No breakage at all. I did give myself a protein treatment before and after though.


----------



## Aggie

By the way, Morning everyone. Sorry about that.


----------



## rileypak

Morning everyone!!



Saludable84 said:


> I can see the slight gloss affect from the cassia, but I'm most happy with the weight and clumping action I have right now. I think I will do these monthly.


I'm seeing more sheen as well with my hair. It's really showing now. My hair is also really soft and smooth, moreso than I expected. I'll see if there are any other differences with my hair when I wash next but I'm a fan so far.
I have some Red Raj henna that I don't think I want to use full strength so I may mix the henna and cassia together at some point.


----------



## Aggie

rileypak said:


> Morning everyone!!
> 
> 
> I'm seeing more sheen as well with my hair. It's really showing now. My hair is also really soft and smooth, moreso than I expected. I'll see if there are any other differences with my hair when I wash next but I'm a fan so far.
> I have some Red Raj henna that I don't think I want to use full strength so I may mix the henna and cassia together at some point.


That's a good idea on the mixture @rileypak


----------



## BrownBetty

Afternoon Ladies!

Nothing doing over here.  I haven't bought any new hair products.  I just reupped on the alikay Naturals hair oil.  I still have crochet braids.  Until I figure out what I want to do with my hair, crochets will have to do.

I hope you all are doing well!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Saw QB's Sale Info.  I'll be on that Sat.  I wanna get a 16oz BRBC and I also want another abcdefg Butter (b/up).  

*I can't Beweave this is now $18.00 Will be looking for a suitable replacement.*  

I had one, but can't remember which one I said?  But may just get the BRBC


----------



## flyygirlll2

IDareT'sHair said:


> Saw QB's Sale Info.  I'll be on that Sat.  I wanna get a 16oz BRBC and I also want another abcdefg Butter (b/up).
> 
> *I can't Beweave this is now $18.00 Will be looking for a suitable replacement.*
> 
> I had one, but can't remember which one I said?  But may just get the BRBC



Oh wow, I didn’t receive any email from them 
I’m still salty about that man throwing away my BRBC at the airport this summer


----------



## IDareT'sHair

flyygirlll2 said:


> *I’m still salty about that man throwing away my BRBC at the airport this summer *


@flyygirlll2
I'm still mad about this too.


----------



## flyygirlll2

IDareT'sHair said:


> @flyygirlll2
> I'm still mad about this too.



I know. I started having flashbacks 
The only QB stuff I have now are the AOHC and the Honey Balm something I think it’s called.


----------



## flyygirlll2

Since I had a 40% coupon from Sally’s that was about to expire, I bought the Ion Steam Pro Straigthening Brush . I blame it on my behind looking at that thread. 

I also bought Komaza’s Protein Strengthener (back up) and Mane Choice Split End Serum 
(back up).


----------



## Shay72

I bought As I Am cowash today to tide me over until I'm ready to order something which may or may not be before BF.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

flyygirlll2 said:


> *The only QB stuff I have now are the AOHC and the Honey Balm something I think it’s called.*


@flyygirlll2
I have x2 16oz of CTDG (unopen) and a 8oz abcdefg Butter.  I sold the jar of AOHC I had.

I have Sarenzo's version = Avocado Heavy  Cream.  (No where near QB's), but it's nice as a Sarenzo Product.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72 said:


> I bought As I Am cowash today to tide me over *until I'm ready to order something which may or may not be before BF.*


@Shay72
I think October is gone be poppin' w/folks tryna' snatch up them Pre-BF Coins...


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

Hi ladies!
Sooooo I'm going to push my cassia treatment back a week because I forgot to order it in time to use this weekend as planned .
Some douche bag hacked my debit card and went make up happy totaling over $600.  I will be getting my money back but I'll be using my credit card to order online from now on. I don't use my debit card a whole lot (barely for fear of this) but low and behold...


----------



## flyygirlll2

@IDareT'sHair Oh I forgot I do have the whole alphabet butter too lol. Haven’t pulled it out in such a long time.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> *Some douche bag hacked my debit card and went make up happy totaling over $600.  I will be getting my money back but I'll be using my credit card to order online from now on. I don't use my debit card a whole lot (barely for fear of this) but low and behold...*


@NaturallyATLPCH
That really Sux.


----------



## flyygirlll2

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> Hi ladies!
> Sooooo I'm going to push my cassia treatment back a week because I forgot to order it in time to use this weekend as planned .
> Some douche bag hacked my debit card and went make up happy totaling over $600.  I will be getting my money back but I'll be using my credit card to order online from now on. I don't use my debit card a whole lot (barely for fear of this) but low and behold...



Dang   I’m glad you’ll be getting your money back.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@flyygirlll2
I may pull out HV's Almond Glaze or MHC's Sophia?  I think Imma hold on to my abcdefg Butter especially since it is $18.00 now.


----------



## flyygirlll2

IDareT'sHair said:


> @flyygirlll2
> I may pull out HV's Almond Glaze or MHC's Sophia?  I think Imma hold on to my abcdefg Butter especially since it is $18.00 now.



I really like MHC Sophia. I’ve been using it to heavy seal. HV’s Almond Glaze is nice when used  on the ends. I noticed the increase in price for that and was like  thankfully I don’t need it.


----------



## Aggie

Finally home from work and catching up on these threads. I saw QB's sale but I really don't need anything from them yet since I still have some backups of their products.


----------



## Aggie

Now I'm interested in this Chebe Powder that seems to be the new rave for African (Chad women) hair growth. I need to do some more research on it before I take the plunge though.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

flyygirlll2 said:


> *I noticed the increase in price for that and was like  thankfully I don’t need it.*


@flyygirlll2
Yeah, $18 is steep,  Especially since it's 4.5oz's.  I always thought it was larger.  I will let it go as well.  

I thought about replacing it with MD Cherry Plum Styler, until I noticed it's $22.00 for 8oz's.

Lemme go back & look at the "Sample Size" of this, which is what I just finished up.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@flyygirlll2
MD is Crazy!  

Why is Shipping $10.28 for x1 item?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Aggie said:


> *Now I'm interested in this Chebe Powder that seems to be the new rave for African (Chad women) hair growth. I need to do some more research on it before I take the plunge though.*


@Aggie
I haven't looked at that Thread (yet) 

I an going to pick up a couple more Ayurvedic Oils for my HOTs though 

Maybe next week?


----------



## flyygirlll2

Aggie said:


> Now I'm interested in this Chebe Powder that seems to be the new rave for African (Chad women) hair growth. I need to do some more research on it before I take the plunge though.



I was looking at that too  but I feel like if anything I’d probably use it like a henna gloss.


----------



## flyygirlll2

@IDareT'sHair Oh no ma’am. That’s steep as all get out for just one item


----------



## Aggie

flyygirlll2 said:


> I was looking at that too  but I feel like if anything I’d probably use it like a henna gloss.


It just seems a little expensive to keep up with over a long period of time. I dunno. I may or may not get into it. If I see some serious growth here on this board, then yes I will be getting it with the quickness


----------



## Aggie

flyygirlll2 said:


> @IDareT'sHair Oh no ma’am. That’s steep as all get out for just one item


I know right? These companies are getting out of control with their exorbitant prices. I already kinda dropped Bekura for the same reason. The prices just keep going up plus the last set of lotions I bought this year from Bekura were not as scented as the ones I bought last year. I am so over this line...seriously!

I still like their Honey Latte but as soon as I can find an equally good replacement for cheaper - I'm gone for good.

ETA:

Oh and another thing, they reduced the rewards dollars from 10% of my last purchase to only 5%. That's no motivation whatsoever .


----------



## flyygirlll2

Aggie said:


> It just seems a little expensive to keep up with over a long period of time. I dunno. I may or may not get into it. If I see some serious growth here on this board, then yes I will be getting it with the quickness



Yeah, the price for the powder is not cheap. Of course I don’t need this in the least bit but the pj in me is alive and kicking with glee at the thought of trying something new lol. 



Aggie said:


> I know right? These companies are getting out of control with their exorbitant prices. I already kinda dropped Bekura for the same reason. The prices just keep going up plus the last set of lotions I bought this year from Bekura were not as scented as the ones I bought last year. I am so over this line...seriously!
> 
> I still like their Honey Latte but as soon as I can find an equally good replacement for cheaper - I'm gone for good.
> 
> ETA:
> 
> Oh and another thing, they reduced the rewards dollars from 10% of my last purchase to only 5%. That's no motivation whatsoever .



Girl, I’m still receiving emails from Bekura talking about I have $1.50 in reward points. I mean at this point they might as well keep that.


----------



## Aggie

flyygirlll2 said:


> Yeah, the price for the powder is not cheap. Of course I don’t need this in the least bit but the pj in me is alive and kicking with glee at the thought of trying something new lol.
> 
> 
> 
> Girl, I’m still receiving emails from *Bekura talking about I have $1.50 in reward points. *I mean at this point they might as well keep that.




  Girl yours is more than mine. I have a whopping $1.00 in reward points to spend


----------



## flyygirlll2

Aggie said:


> Girl yours is more than mine. I have a whopping $1.00 in reward points to spend



Lmaooo I don’t even know why they keep sending  us emails about it.


----------



## Aggie

flyygirlll2 said:


> Lmaooo I don’t even know why they keep sending  us emails about it.


Your guess is as good as mine


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Aggie @flyygirlll2
I had a Dolla' too and they kept buggin' the heck outta me. 

 I ended up getting those $6.00 Lotions. 

And Aggie - you're right, they weren't uber fragrant but they are very moisturizing.

They keep raising their prices.  I have an Old Whiskey Vanilla, an Old Yam, an Old Cocoa Bark and a new one.  After I use these, I may be writing them off.  Nothing really in Bekura's Line is a "must-have" or HG for me.

Flyygirlll2 - I don't know what's wrong with Marie Dean?  The "Sample" of that product was $16.00 

The durn SAMPLE was sixteen bucks and Shipping was $10.28! (WHO does that?)


----------



## BrownBetty

Ulta's gorgeous hair event starts on 10/1... they have a bunch of products going on sale throughout the month plus there is a 20% coupon floating around.


----------



## flyygirlll2

@IDareT'sHair I still have a bunch of Bekura  products in my stash. I love the Tonga Mousse though. I’m just going to hold on to what I have because I can’t be bothered with those prices. Only exception would be a blow out sale.... but even then it’s not that serious. 

I’ve never ordered from MD before but damm for a sample being that high and to add high arse shipping too?? 

Usually samples are cheaper because you don’t want to pay a higher cost just to be stuck with a product you don’t like. Smh. They need to stop playing.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

flyygirlll2 said:


> *I still have a bunch of Bekura  products in my stash. I love the Tonga Mousse though. *
> I’*ve never ordered from MD before but damm for a sample being that high and to add high arse shipping too??
> Usually samples are cheaper because you don’t want to pay a higher cost just to be stuck with a product you don’t like. Smh. They need to stop playing.*


@flyygirlll2
I never did buy/try Tonga Mousse. 

I talked about it soooo much, but never did end up hitting PayNah.

Yeah, her sample was 16 bucks and ten+ to ship.  Both the Sample and the Full-Size cost the exact same to ship.


----------



## rileypak

Current BF list (subject to change, also will knock any of them out before then if sale is right)-
APB: body wash, Blueberry Cheesecake & Blackberry Vanilla leave in sprays
Komaza Care: Pona Scalp Treatment, Jojoba Hemp
The Mane Choice: Ancient Egyptian body wash and leave in
Kindred Butters: DC
Ulta: Bae
Shescentit: Apple Nectar Conditioner, stuff from the new Pomegranate Pear line
_Naturelle Grow: Moisture Boost Leave In Conditioner_
_Hattache: any random stuff_
_Soultanicals: maybe some Frizz Whiz and Sprung_
Cantu ACV Root Rinse

Tons of electronics, makeup and skin stuff too


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Did anybody get in on that 35% & Free Shipping NC Deal last night? 

I'm so mad!  I coulda' gotten a Liter of Elucence for $14 bucks!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@rileypak 
No MHC?

Nice List!


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak
> No MHC?
> 
> Nice List!


I technically don't need anything but I REALLY don't need any MHC 

The Hattache, Naturelle Grow, and Soultanicals are subject to be dropped depending on how the spending goes elsewhere


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> *I technically don't need anything *
> *The Hattache, Naturelle Grow, and Soultanicals are subject to be dropped depending on how the spending goes elsewhere *


@rileypak 
Wonder why my BF list is still on Swole?


----------



## Shay72

I had to let QB go years ago. What I did love is their products are so concentrated you truly did not need a lot but too expensive.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72 said:


> I had to let *QB* go years ago. What I did love is their products are so concentrated you truly did not need a lot *but too expensive*.


@Shay72
I was just thinking about my 16oz BRBC ($33.00) wishing I could get x2.


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> Did anybody get in on that 35% & Free Shipping NC Deal last night?
> 
> I'm so mad!  I coulda' gotten a Liter of Elucence for $14 bucks!


Nope! I have too much stuff. Even 35% couldn't lure me in to purchase anything


----------



## Aggie

I do want some of those satin slap caps however. I think I will wait to see what their BF sales will be like.


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @flyygirlll2
> I never did buy/try Tonga Mousse.
> 
> I talked about it soooo much, but never did end up hitting PayNah.
> 
> Yeah, her sample was 16 bucks and ten+ to ship.  Both the Sample and the Full-Size cost the exact same to ship.


Dangit, I forgot, I like the Tonga Mousse too. Crap! Anyhoo, I will have to find a less costly replacement.


----------



## flyygirlll2

@IDareT'sHair Yeah, the Tonga Mousse is nice and moisturizing but the way their price points are set up now.... meh. I didn’t get anything from the NC sale. I was tempted but decided to pass. I’ll see what they do for BF. My BF list is not looking too disrespectful _yet_ .

@Aggie It’s too bad because I really like that product as well but will have to move on eventually with a dupe hopefully.


----------



## Aggie

flyygirlll2 said:


> @IDareT'sHair Yeah, the Tonga Mousse is nice and moisturizing but the way their price points are set up now.... meh. I didn’t get anything from the NC sale. I was tempted but decided to pass. I’ll see what they do for BF. My BF list is not looking too disrespectful _yet_ .
> 
> @Aggie It’s too bad because I really like that product as well but will have to move on eventually with a dupe hopefully.



Totally agree @flyygirlll2. I really have to keep my eyes opened for a suitable dupe


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

These companies are losing their minds with this shipping and price hikes.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Mornin'!

I picked up my QB!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> These companies are losing their minds with this shipping and price hikes.



@NaturallyATLPCH
Hey Ms. Lady!

You were right about folks snatching up them Pre-BF Coins. 

SALES, SALES, SALES!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

flyygirlll2 said:


> *Yeah, the Tonga Mousse is nice and moisturizing* *It’s too bad because I really like that product as well but will have to move on eventually* with a dupe hopefully.





Aggie said:


> *Totally agree*


@flyygirlll2 @Aggie 
I'm glad I didn't ever buy it/try it because I would be still wanting it even at that crazy price and isn't it only like 4 or 5 oz's?  

It's not even 8oz's is it?


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

IDareT'sHair said:


> @NaturallyATLPCH
> Hey Ms. Lady!
> 
> You were right about folks snatching up them Pre-BF Coins.
> 
> SALES, SALES, SALES!


Yes they are rolling out .
I'm not going too crazy for BF, I've got some things I'm saving up to try to do in 2018.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@NaturallyATLPCH
Shole Is rollin' 'em skrait out.

I've knocked x2 things off my BF List: QB and CJ.

I coulda' got CJ for a much better deal, if I would have waited.

I got it for 30% but they had 35% & Free Shipping off: Elucence, CJ and CRN a few days later.

I coulda' gotten a Liter of Elucence for $14 bucks & Free Shipping.  Even though it wasn't on my list.  (as a b/up)  Didn't see it until it was too late.


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @flyygirlll2 @Aggie
> I'm glad I didn't ever buy it/try it because I would be still wanting it even at that crazy price and isn't it only like 4 or 5 oz's?
> 
> It's not even 8oz's is it?


@IDareT'sHair 
The Tonga Mousse is 8 oz


----------



## Aggie

Morning Ladies. I just got up and not even in the mood for doing my hair today. That might change as the day wears on. I'll see. I know I need to detangle today though.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Aggie said:


> *The Tonga Mousse is 8 oz*


@Aggie
Oh.  Okay.  I don't know why I thought it was small? 

Imma look at it again - if the discount is good.

Don't "really" think I'll miss YAM, Whiskey (even though I like it) or Cacao Bark DCers.


----------



## LushLox

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> Hi ladies!
> Sooooo I'm going to push my cassia treatment back a week because I forgot to order it in time to use this weekend as planned .
> Some douche bag hacked my debit card and went make up happy totaling over $600.  I will be getting my money back but I'll be using my credit card to order online from now on. I don't use my debit card a whole lot (barely for fear of this) but low and behold...



This happened to me this year but in the strangest way. So I go to withdraw some money from the ATM and the machine doesn't return my card  it is beyond frustrating when that happens. Anyhow I cancel this card with the bank and order a replacement.

But before I even got my replacement debit card someone had *hacked* it! Now how in the world!?  I asked my bank for an explanation but they couldn't give me one. I just moved my personal account elsewhere...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@LushLox
It's happened to me too! 

They bought an $800.00 Camera in an entirely different part of the Country and tried to do something else with in another completely different State.


----------



## Aggie

I used up a liter sized bottle of Banyan Botanicals Healthy Hair Oil finally, no backups, not a repurchase. It was okay but I think I will stick with the bhringraj oil in this line.

Also 1 bottle of Bekura Honey Latte, many backups left. 

I threw out a bottle of ORS Curls Unleashed Shine and Define Mousse. It left my hair too stiff in my opinion.


----------



## Beamodel

Used up:

X1 APB Cleansing Cream. No back ups. Will repurchase

X1 Bekura Honey Latte. No back ups. Will repurchase 

I’m trying so hard to use up stuff before I make purchases again. My stash is too big for my liking and I’m the only “head” in my household that uses products so I’ve been doing a great job at not over buying hair products as of late.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

LushLox said:


> This happened to me this year but in the strangest way. So I go to withdraw some money from the ATM and the machine doesn't return my card  it is beyond frustrating when that happens. Anyhow I cancel this card with the bank and order a replacement.
> 
> But before I even got my replacement debit card someone had *hacked* it! Now how in the world!?  I asked my bank for an explanation but they couldn't give me one. I just moved my personal account elsewhere...


Oh really? You can't explain the foolery but capture my card? Yeah I'd be moving on also .


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

Beamodel said:


> Used up:
> 
> X1 APB Cleansing Cream. No back ups. Will repurchase
> 
> X1 Bekura Honey Latte. No back ups. Will repurchase
> 
> I’m trying so hard to use up stuff before I make purchases again. My stash is too big for my liking and I’m the only “head” in my household that uses products so I’ve been doing a great job at not over buying hair products as of late.


This is me. I am the only person using my stuff so my use up the stash is SLOW.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

Did you participate in the Hydroquench deal @IDareT'sHair ? Was it you that liked the Greaseless Moisture?


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> 
> Is your new PS gone slow you down from using up stuff?


@IDareT'sHair 
Not really, the two girls use quite a bit of stuff weekly so I should still be fine.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Used up the following:
1L AE garlic conditioner ( no backup , will repurchase at a later time)
16oz Oyin hair dew ( 1 backup )
8oz APB bamboo spray ( 2 backups)
8oz APB pumpkin LI ( backups)
4oz NG Healthy greens ( 1 backup)
8oz NW21 ( multiple backups)
8oz HV whipped creme ( multiple backups)
16oz MJ SSB ( 2 backups)
16oz CD Black vanilla ( 1 backup)


----------



## Saludable84

Evening Ladies! 

I was debating the QB sale but I’ll wait until BF. I don’t think ABCDEFG Butter is a repurchase as HV Almond Glaze and MHC Sophia’s are way better imo, including price points. Outside of CTDG and AOHC, I don’t care for anything else. And it takes me about 3-5 months to get through an 8oz jar. 

@Aggie im looking at chebe method too, but it seems to me henna gloss and heavy sealing with minimal manipulation is the key. I could do it with small twist and just pull them back (instead of taking them out and bunning) but it also seems that washing regularly is also part of the success. I cannot wear dookie braids or hats to work, so until I find and acceptable hairstyle, I can’t fully take advantage of that method.


----------



## Aggie

Saludable84 said:


> Evening Ladies!
> 
> I was debating the QB sale but I’ll wait until BF. I don’t think ABCDEFG Butter is a repurchase as HV Almond Glaze and MHC Sophia’s are way better imo, including price points. Outside of CTDG and AOHC, I don’t care for anything else. And it takes me about 3-5 months to get through an 8oz jar.
> 
> @Aggie im looking at chebe method too, but it seems to me henna gloss and heavy sealing with minimal manipulation is the key. I could do it with small twist and just pull them back (instead of taking them out and bunning) but it also seems that washing regularly is also part of the success. I cannot wear dookie braids or hats to work, so until I find and acceptable hairstyle, I can’t fully take advantage of that method.


Thanks for sharing this @Saludable84. I want to try the chebe and wear it a few days under my wigs but the price of it has me at a stand still . I do love henna glosses and heavy sealing, thanks to you, and other ayurveda powders as treatments on my hair so I may still just stick with those.


----------



## Aggie

curlyhersheygirl said:


> Used up the following:
> 1L AE garlic conditioner ( no backup , will repurchase at a later time)
> 16oz Oyin hair dew ( 1 backup )
> 8oz APB bamboo spray ( 2 backups)
> 8oz APB pumpkin LI ( backups)
> 4oz NG Healthy greens ( 1 backup)
> 8oz NW21 ( multiple backups)
> 8oz HV whipped creme ( multiple backups)
> 16oz MJ SSB ( 2 backups)
> 16oz CD Black vanilla ( 1 backup)


Impressive used up list @curlyhersheygirl. I wish I could go through stuff as fast as you and your family do in your house, but it's just me using up stuff in this house. I guess it's why I try to give away quite a few products - just to whittle this crazy stash of mine.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

I'm becoming skeptical of these new methods and products. How is the chebe powder for the method really verified to come from those people and not a scam?


----------



## Aggie

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> I'm becoming skeptical of these new methods and products. How is the chebe powder for the method really verified to come from those people and not a scam?


I feel you on this @NaturallyATLPCH. The price of it alone is questionable.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

Aggie said:


> I feel you on this @NaturallyATLPCH. The price of it alone is questionable.


Let me go look


----------



## Saludable84

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> I'm becoming skeptical of these new methods and products. How is the chebe powder for the method really verified to come from those people and not a scam?




I never bothered to look at people selling them or to purchase them. I figured I would just take the technique for research. It really just looks like their take on herbal/Ayurveda and heavy sealing. It never dawned on me to purchased these items. 

Now I gotta go look.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

Saludable84 said:


> I never bothered to look at people selling them or to purchase them. I figured I would just take the technique for research. It really just looks like their take on herbal/Ayurveda and heavy sealing. It never dawned on me to purchased these items.
> 
> Now I gotta go look.


The cost alone makes me skeptical. I've seen $22 for 4 ounces and I've also seen $18 for 2 ounces.  
Now of course I'm not knocking anyone who tries it I'm only speaking for myself and just putting it out there. People can do what they want lol...
Everyone is trying to get their hustle on, make that money.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@NaturallyATLPCH
Hey Sis!

Yasss HQS GM is thembomb.com.biz.gov.edu - but sadly, I had just placed my order.  Wish I could have taken advantage of that discount.

Now a much better deal.

I did not reorder.   However, she did put a 4oz "The Slip" DC'er in my box.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Used Up:
x1 Cantu Root Rinse (several b/ups) *if you haven't tried it, don't sleep on this inexpensive/highly effective product.

Using TMN's Henna & Amla DC'er today.  Hope it's not a disappointment.  

Don't have high hopes for this tho' and have a nice R/O on stand-by.  Speaking of nice R/O's I found a SD's DH in my Stash! 

I thought I had used it up.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl 
.....


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Under my Heat Cap doing a HOT with: Avocado Oil


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Okay, so I am under the Dryer w/TMN's Henna & Amla DC'er. Very smooth, creamy consistency and easy to apply.

I hope I at least half-way like it.  It will be an Ayurvedic DC'er I didn't hafta' make. or experiment with making.

I think for those of us that have tried TMN's products - we all agree really Great Ayurvedic ingredients although the end results leave you a little flat WOMP/WOMP.

Overall results have been are unfortunately less than Stellar taking into account the awesome ingredients.

I have her Green Tea & Amla. I'll pull it out to put in rotation (to use up)


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@NaturallyATLPCH @rileypak @Saludable84 
So..When's the next Cassia Treatments?  I guess I'll buy my Cassia next Weekend?


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

Okay so I went to the chebemagic website and it is $35 for 250g. That isn't too bad considering you don't mix that much in your cream or oil. Some people are trying to get over though because there are Etsy sellers selling it for much more. Hmph.

Anyhow @IDareT'sHair  I am doing a cassia treatment this weekend coming up.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@NaturallyATLPCH
I still haven't read that Chebe Thread.  Need to do that.

I need to be consistent on these HOTs before I try to add something else.  Imma see if I can remain consistent with this before adding/trying another new thing in my Regi.

ETA:  I will be adding Cassia tho' and trying to phase out Henna/Indigo in lieu of Demi Permanent Color.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

IDareT'sHair said:


> @NaturallyATLPCH
> I still haven't read that Chebe Thread.  Need to do that.
> 
> I need to be consistent on these HOTs before I try to add something else.  Imma see if I can remain consistent with this before adding/trying another new thing in my Regi.
> 
> ETA:  I will be adding Cassia tho' and trying to phase out Henna/Indigo in lieu of Demi Permanent Color.


I feel you on consistency. I want to be consistent with cassia before I think about another method.


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> @NaturallyATLPCH @rileypak @Saludable84
> So..When's the next Cassia Treatments?  I guess I'll buy my Cassia next Weekend?


Early November for me. 
Will try to stick to once a month treatments. Some time next year I will add henna to the mix so I can use up the Red Raj (400g I think?) I have.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@rileypak
Hey Sis!....

What's New?

What you DC'ing with these days?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> *I feel you on consistency. I want to be consistent with cassia before I think about another method.*


@NaturallyATLPCH
It has to become a "habit" before I can move on or add something else.

Right now, I'm focusing on tryna' remember to do these HOTs Weekly w/o forgetting.


----------



## Saludable84

IDareT'sHair said:


> @NaturallyATLPCH @rileypak @Saludable84
> So..When's the next Cassia Treatments?  I guess I'll buy my Cassia next Weekend?


I’m aiming for 1x a month. I did the treatment last week, so I’m 3 weeks. 

I’ll wait until November to do a Hendigo treatment. Preferably right before mastication of the Turkey. I’ll have time then. 

Today I did an aloe prepoo with coconut oil, neem oil, brahmi, amla and maka. I’m trying to be consistent as well, but I want to see how my hair growth fares with a more Ayurvedic based regimen. I’ve never been consistent with it as a relaxed or natural.


----------



## Saludable84

Finished but not Done:
1L of Nexxus Humectress (no backups, eventual repurchase) 
1L of DC Decadence Cleansing Conditioner (no backups, not sure of repurchase yet)
8oz bottle of SheaTerra Marula Mud Poo (no backups, not a repurchase)


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Saludable84 
Agreed about HV's AG being a suitable replacement for QBs abcdefg as well as Sophias and also CRN's Ajani.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

TMNs Henna & Amla upon rinsing felt like I hadn't put a Thang on my Hurr.

Will move this up to use as some kind of "Treatment" instead of a DC'er.

Clawd SweetBabyGeezus!  Thank God for R/O's. 

I used what I thought was a FULL Bottle of SD's DH I found in my stash only to find out it was just a corner of a bottle.

I found TMN's Green Tea and Amla.  Will use this one next Wash Day.

Finished up x1 SD's DH (x2 b/ups)


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Saludable84 said:


> *Today I did an aloe prepoo with coconut oil, neem oil, brahmi, amla and maka. I’m trying to be consistent as well, but I want to see how my hair growth fares with a more Ayurvedic based regimen. I’ve never been consistent with it as a relaxed or natural*.


@Saludable84 
I picked up several Ayurvedic" Oils to start with to use as HOTs for my Ayurvedic fix.  I got one that has: Amla, Brahmi, Shikakai, Hibiscus & Bringaraj.


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak
> Hey Sis!....
> 
> What's New?
> 
> What you DC'ing with these days?



Nothing new, just life as usual, no complaints. How are you sis?

Currently using TGIN Honey Miracle Hair Mask for DC and SSI Papaya Nourishing Conditioner for detangling.

Once those are done, will use SSI Avocado Conditioner for detangling and probably one of the SD conditioners for DC.


----------



## Saludable84

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Saludable84
> I picked up several Ayurvedic" Oils to start with to use as HOTs for my Ayurvedic fix.  I got one that has: Amla, Brahmi, Shikakai, Hibiscus & Bringaraj.


That sounds really good.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> *Currently using TGIN Honey Miracle Hair Mask for DC* and SSI Papaya Nourishing Conditioner for detangling.


@rileypak
Got this in my stash.  Been there a while.  Gotta try it soon.



Saludable84 said:


> *That sounds really good.*


@Saludable84 
Smells Awful.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

There are a few things in my Stash I wanna try before BF (to see if I wanna reup):
NG's Bamboo & Silk
NG's Pink Clay
Alikay Coconut Milk Conditioner
Soultanicals Fro Repair


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Oh, and I need to try out z2 of my Curl Origin Products and i "should" try out TMC too before I reup on it.

More than likely, I'll get b/up of these without trying them.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

Another DC winner: APB Red Raspberry and Mint DC
I am definitely purchasing one for BF.
Looks like APB will be getting most of my BF monies.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> *Another DC winner: APB Red Raspberry and Mint DC
> I am definitely purchasing one for BF.
> Looks like APB will be getting most of my BF monies*.


@NaturallyATLPCH
DANG!  

Was this one in your Stash too?

Does it smell like Raspberry & Mint?


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

IDareT'sHair said:


> @NaturallyATLPCH
> DANG!
> 
> Was this one in your Stash too?
> 
> Does it smell like Raspberry & Mint?


Yes my dear it was. It is the last APB DC in my stash. 
It smells like raspberries. And not artificial ones either. It smells authentic￼.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> Y*es my dear it was. It is the last APB DC in my stash.
> It smells like raspberries. And not artificial ones either. It smells authentic￼*.


@NaturallyATLPVCH
Umm..Lemme go throw one of these in a Cart w/the Keratin one.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

IDareT'sHair said:


> @NaturallyATLPVCH
> Umm..Lemme go throw one of these in a Cart w/the Keratin one.


You will not be disappointed .
I have the keratin one in there also.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@NaturallyATLPCH
So it looks like APB 'may' make my BF List.  I wish she'd have a Sale before then tho'...

Right now it's under my "Randoms" or "One-Offs"


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak
> Got this in my stash.  Been there a while.  Gotta try it soon.


I was pleasantly surprised by it. Will judge it over the next few washes before I come to my final conclusion.
It may make the OTG list.


----------



## Shay72

I finished up Liquid Gold’s Green Tea & MSM Hydrating Mist. Right now I have no opinion on this but I’m contemplating ordering it again with some others but I need to get on the site and look.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

@IDareT'sHair 
Sorry I missed you yesterday. DH had friends over for the game so I was playing hostess lol


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Evenin' Luvas of All Things Products!

My Adore Demi Permanent Color came today.  May apply it this weekend?  Try to work it into my Regi or I may wait until T-hanks-giving when I have time off werk. (As you can see...I'm in no Hurry).


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@beautyaddict1913
What are you lovin' on your Hurr right now?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

So Far for BF I bought:
x2 QB BRBC *shipped*
x2 CJ Argan & Olive
x2 SD's Destination Hydration (vendor on my list of "randoms")


----------



## beautyaddict1913

IDareT'sHair said:


> @beautyaddict1913
> What are you lovin' on your Hurr right now?


Girl nothing really lol I gotta do henna real soon to get this hair back on track. I think henna, a shower filter, and a steamer made the most difference on my hair initially. Gotta get all that back in order


----------



## Aggie

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> Another DC winner: *APB Red Raspberry and Mint DC*
> I am definitely purchasing one for BF.
> Looks like APB will be getting most of my BF monies.



Told ya so...  That DC is the bomb.com


----------



## Aggie

Evening Chicas. I know everyone is getting their BF list nice and tight and ready to purchase. Mine is getting there and growing unfortunately. I was really only going to shop with a couple vendors. Now it looks a lot like 7 or 8 vendors now . 

That's what you get for going in a No Buy Challenge for a couple months. Things tend to add up and suddenly I go crazy. I still have time to exercise some self-control


----------



## rileypak

Morning everyone!!!

I'm patiently waiting for the weather to cool off so I can start WnGs again. I'm hoping to get a good handle on it and hopefully train my hair to start naturally coiling more on its own.

Also I'm still editing the BF list. I'm going to go through the main fridge and finally give a yay or nay to some products too. I need to get realistic about my chances of using up some items.


----------



## Aggie

rileypak said:


> Morning everyone!!!
> 
> I'm patiently waiting for the weather to cool off so I can start WnGs again. I'm hoping to get a good handle on it and hopefully train my hair to start naturally coiling more on its own.
> 
> Also I'm still editing the BF list. I'm going to go through the main fridge and finally give a yay or nay to some products too.* I need to get realistic about my chances of using up some items*.


I know what you mean @rileypak. That's why I gave so many products away. Using them all up myself was really unrealistic for me.  I don't even know why I tried Smh!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Evening Ladies!

Hope All is Well.  

I think the only thing I'm waiting on is SD's DH.


----------



## Aggie

I'm waiting on my 14 candles and I will be picking up my ayurveda powders from the courier tomorrow hopefully.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

Evening ladies!
My cassia arrived yesterday.
As far as BF my list isn't growing. Im still trying to use up or give stuff away. I know APB and Sarenzo are top priority.
I may add Hairveda.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I'll continue to pick things off my list as they become available and hopefully by Grey Thursday, BFand CM my list will be/should be/could be "minimal"....


----------



## KinksAndInk

IDareT'sHair said:


> by Grey Thursday, BFand CM my list will be/should be/could be "*minimal*"....


----------



## Aggie

It's October so you ladies know that for me the No Buy challenge has come to an end and so tonight I bought some Aloe Vera and Moringa Powders from ebay. When I collect my powders from myhenna.us and receive these powders, I am good with ayur-powders for a while. Except I may have to get some cassia soon. But if not, I'm good these until BF.


----------



## Saludable84

Morning Ladies!! 

Used up:
8oz of MHC Type 4. Should have 2-3 back-ups. 

Also, I need to try these ST Sweet Potatoe Creams. I will more than likely add her to my BF list, but I will have to store her creams well. One melted (it was summer and a few things melted) and the other one is holding up well (it’s cool now). 

Right now, it’s just APB, QB, Siamese Twist and Sarenzo.


----------



## Aggie

I picked up my ayur-powders that I bought from myhenna.us from the courier today. 

Now waiting on my 14 candles fromBath and Body Works, Aloe and Moringa Powders from Ebay, and 44 satin scrunchies (22 medium and 22 large) from an Etsy vendor - the price was really good and I couldn't pass it up. 

The Body Shop is having a sale on their 6.7 oz body butters and I am tempted to get some - but just the ones I don't have in my stash .


----------



## KinksAndInk

@Aggie who did you order the scrunchies from?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Evenin' PJ's!


----------



## Aggie

KinksAndInk said:


> @Aggie who did you order the scrunchies from?


Here's the link @KinksAndInk
https://www.etsy.com/listing/108837605/bag-of-22-satin-scrunchies-22-assorted?ref=

BY the way, she's having a sale - buy 22 for $10 until November 17th. I caught the sale early cause I don't wanna hear, we outta stock during BF week.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@KinksAndInk 
You know You Dead Wrong!

Ya'll Gone Be Surprised! 
Watch & See!


----------



## KinksAndInk

Aggie said:


> Here's the link @KinksAndInk
> https://www.etsy.com/listing/108837605/bag-of-22-satin-scrunchies-22-assorted?ref=
> 
> BY the way, she's having a sale - buy 22 for $10 until November 17th. I caught the sale early cause I don't wanna hear, we outta stock during BF week.


Thank you!


----------



## KinksAndInk

IDareT'sHair said:


> @KinksAndInk
> You know You Dead Wrong!
> 
> Ya'll Gone Be Surprised!
> Watch & See!


Lol. I can't wait to see this


----------



## IDareT'sHair

KinksAndInk said:


> Lol. I can't wait to see this


@KinksAndInk
*cough*  Well....

"My Plan" is to knock a lot of this stuff out now.  I've already got my CJ and my QB.


----------



## KinksAndInk

IDareT'sHair said:


> @KinksAndInk
> *cough*  Well....
> 
> "My Plan" is to knock a lot of this stuff out now.  I've already got my CJ and my QB.


I knew there was a catch


----------



## IDareT'sHair

IDareT'sHair said:


> *I'll continue to pick things off my list as they become available and hopefully* by Grey Thursday, BFand CM my list will be/should be/could be "minimal"....


@KinksAndInk 
No Catch!

This is my OP.


----------



## Lucky me

Alma Petra said:


> Nowadays everybody is raving about this DIY ayurvedic oil https://longhaircareforum.com/threads/thoughts-on-this-homemade-hair-growth-oil.816155/


Not me lol


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Um...So lemme find the "Ignore" Button right quick....


----------



## Lucky me

Aggie said:


> Here's the link @KinksAndInk
> https://www.etsy.com/listing/108837605/bag-of-22-satin-scrunchies-22-assorted?ref=
> 
> BY the way, she's having a sale - buy 22 for $10 until November 17th. I caught the sale early cause I don't wanna hear, we outta stock during BF week.


What do you use them for


----------



## Lucky me

Aggie said:


> Evening Chicas. I know everyone is getting their BF list nice and tight and ready to purchase. Mine is getting there and growing unfortunately. I was really only going to shop with a couple vendors. Now it looks a lot like 7 or 8 vendors now .
> 
> That's what you get for going in a No Buy Challenge for a couple months. Things tend to add up and suddenly I go crazy. I still have time to exercise some self-control


Just Annabelle's and Pydana for me


----------



## MileHighDiva

Used up 16 oz jar of Bee Mine Luscious, 1 or 2-8 oz back-ups.

@flyygirlll2 
Did you ever get a resolution, regarding your TMC shears peeling? 

I'm trying to tighten up my BF list.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

Hi ladies!
So I'm thinking about cutting my hair. I want it long in the top, short and tapered on the sides. Every 3 years I cut my hair, I've been doing that since I was relaxed .
The cycle continues. I actually cut it 3 years ago.


----------



## flyygirlll2

@MileHighDiva No, I didn’t. It’s unfortunate. I’ve been using other shears instead. The only product so far that I love from this line  is the split end serum. I definitely wouldn’t mind grabbing more bottles of it during BF.


----------



## MileHighDiva

flyygirlll2 said:


> @MileHighDiva No, I didn’t. It’s unfortunate. I’ve been using other shears instead. The only product so far that I love from this line  is the split end serum. I definitely wouldn’t mind grabbing more bottles of it during BF.


Thx for the quick reply! I'm removing them from my TMC list.

ITA, the ends serum is Tha Bomb!


----------



## flyygirlll2

MileHighDiva said:


> Thx for the quick reply! I'm removing them from my TMC list.
> 
> ITA, *the ends serum is Tha Bomb!*



I didn’t think it would be that great but surprisingly it’s been great at keeping my ends from drying out  

Thankfully I bought those shears on sale because if I had paid full price I would have been


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Hey Ladies!

Hope everybody is ret-for the Weekend!  

My QB came today and Yasssss I had kinda forgotten about it.  Glad it's here tho'.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Randoms Please


----------



## MileHighDiva

IDareT'sHair said:


> Hey Ladies!
> 
> Hope everybody is ret-for the Weekend!
> 
> My QB came today and Yasssss I had kinda forgotten about it.  Glad it's here tho'.


What are you getting from Claudie's this BF?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> *So I'm thinking about cutting my hair. I want it long in the top, short and tapered on the sides. Every 3 years I cut my hair, I've been doing that since I was relaxed .
> The cycle continues. I actually cut it 3 years ago.*


@NaturallyATLPCH
Sounds really Cute.  I'm sure it will look really nice on you.  No More Buns tho'.



flyygirlll2 said:


> *The only product so far that I love from this line  is the split end serum. I definitely wouldn’t mind grabbing more bottles of it during BF.*





MileHighDiva said:


> *ITA, the ends serum is Tha Bomb!*


@flyygirlll2 @MileHighDiva

Adding the Split Ends Serum on my BF TMC List.  Although they are on my "Randoms/One-Offs"


----------



## IDareT'sHair

MileHighDiva said:


> *What are you getting from Claudie's this BF?*


@MileHighDiva
My Claudie's Stash is D-E-E-P because I stocked up when I knew she was temporarily shutting down. 

If I had to just get "something" it would probably be the Hair Frappe.

Oh..and another Pre-Poo or Reconstructor.  Or Ends Insurance.  Or.....

I think she is also on my Randoms or One-Offs.  I hope she's back.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

MileHighDiva said:


> *I'm trying to tighten up my BF list.*


@MileHighDiva 
So Am I.


----------



## KinksAndInk

IDareT'sHair said:


> Hey Ladies!
> 
> Hope everybody is ret-for the Weekend!
> 
> My QB came today and Yasssss I had kinda forgotten about it.  Glad it's here tho'.


I'm working all weekend. I'm not ready


----------



## IDareT'sHair

KinksAndInk said:


> I*'m working all weekend. I'm not ready*


@KinksAndInk
UGH...YUK I wouldn't be either.

Sorry Sis.


----------



## rileypak

@IDareT'sHair


----------



## KinksAndInk

IDareT'sHair said:


> @KinkssAndInk
> UGH...YUK I wouldn't be either.
> 
> Sorry Sis.


It's so sad. I washed my hair tonight because I know that I won't have time to touch it until Tuesday.


----------



## rileypak

Evening!
I should use up the TGIN this week. I dunno if it's the cassia, the 24K gel, or both but my hair is straight up shining


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

Yes @IDareT'sHair I know. No more buns. Tired of them though.
I'll have enough to get Marleys to get my bun fixed.

I might cut it myself. I did the last time. Im scared a barber will *** it up .
I've added Curl Junkie Deep Fix as a revisit DC for BF depending on what NC is talm bout as far as a sale for BF or GF.


----------



## Aggie

@IDareT'sHair

  I think I will be needing a hendigo this weekend since my birthday is on Sunday coming. I need the color of my hair to be right and tight.

I will most likely be doing a henna gloss followed up with an indigo treatment. Don't know yet what I' will be DCing with though


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@rileypak
Gurl....'bout to make me ack up in here! 
On my last nerve.

On a more pleasant note - I can't wait to buy/try Cassia

@NaturallyATLPCH
I think you should DIY. 

Getting the back & sides tight might be kinda hard though.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Aggie said:


> *  I think I will be needing a hendigo this weekend since my birthday is on Sunday coming. I need the color of my hair to be right and tight.
> I will most likely be doing a henna gloss followed up with an indigo treatment. Don't know yet what I' will be DCing with though*


@Aggie
Awww....Happy Pre-BDay.  

Don't forget to remind us so I can buy myself something to celebrate in your Honor.

I know you will be FIYAH all day!. 

Let me know what you decide to DC with.


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> Awww....Happy Pre-BDay.
> 
> *Don't forget to remind us so I can buy myself something to celebrate in your Honor*.
> 
> I know you will be FIYAH all day!.
> 
> Let me know what you decide to DC with.



 at bolded. Not that we actually need a reason to buy anything right? .

Yes I am off from work and plan to have a blast doing nothing for anybody else but myself. I will remind you dear .


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Aggie said:


> *at bolded. Not that we actually need a reason to buy anything right? .
> Yes I am off from work and plan to have a blast doing nothing for anybody else but myself. I will remind you dear *.


@Aggie 
Gee Thanks!

Good Idea.  Pamper Yourself.


----------



## flyygirlll2

I just finished adding AVG and EVCO to my hair  for an overnight pre-poo. I had my hair in about 15 braids since last week. I used TGIN Buttercream Mouisturiser with some Broccoli Seed Oil to seal last week’s wash. I took down my hair and it was soft and defined.




I know they’re having a $9.99 sale now but I will will wait until BF. So now I love this and their leave in. Tomorrow I will be doing a henna gloss with Nupur Henna mixed with APB UCS, Pumpkin Seed Oil, and the other Ayurvedic oils I received. I’m also back to tea rinsing. Brewed some horsetail, catnip, marshmallow root, and chamomile.

Have to switch up my regimen for the fall/winter since my hair likes to get in its feelings around these times.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@flyygirlll2 
Aaaahhhh.....Juicylicious

I also liked both the Buttercream and the L-I with that durn C.arpal Tunn.el inducing Bottle!


----------



## flyygirlll2

@IDareT'sHair I know. I hated that dang bottle. I ended up transferring it to a jar. We shouldn’t need to use the grips of life just to open a bottle


----------



## IDareT'sHair

flyygirlll2 said:


> *I know. I hated that dang bottle. I ended up transferring it to a jar. We shouldn’t need to use the grips of life just to open a bottle*


@flyygirlll2
It use to fly out of my hand and go flying across the room. 

I had to beat it to death to get it out.  

Um...Other than that, it was great!....


----------



## IDareT'sHair

flyygirlll2 said:


> *Have to switch up my regimen for the fall/winter since my hair likes to get in its feelings around these times.*


@flyygirlll2 
Mine Too.....

Already taking preemptive measures.


----------



## flyygirlll2

@IDareT'sHair That’s the only negative about that product, otherwise it’s a wonderful leave in.


----------



## KinksAndInk

Off to make a TGIN cart


----------



## IDareT'sHair

flyygirlll2 said:


> *That’s the only negative about that product, otherwise it’s a wonderful leave in.*


@flyygirlll2
And the fact that it's 12oz is also a +


----------



## flyygirlll2

IDareT'sHair said:


> @flyygirlll2
> Mine Too.....
> 
> Already taking preemptive measures.



Yeah, I looked at my hair and said “ I’m 10 steps ahead of you this time boo!”


----------



## flyygirlll2

IDareT'sHair said:


> @flyygirlll2
> And the fact that it's 12oz is also a +



Yup. I want to try the DC too.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@flyygirlll2
Do you have the Honey Mask?  @rileypak is liking that.  I need to pull mine out this Wkend.

Maybe I'll get a b/up during BF

*knowing TGIN ain't no where on my BF list*.....


----------



## flyygirlll2

IDareT'sHair said:


> @flyygirlll2
> Do you have the Honey Mask?  @rileypak is liking that.  I need to pull mine out.
> 
> Maybe I'll get a b/up during BF *knowing TGIN ain't no where on my BF list*



No, I don’t have it but I’ve seen mostly good reviews though.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@flyygirlll2
This wasn't one of the one's I said I wanted to try out before BF, but I may put it in rotation.


----------



## flyygirlll2

@IDareT'sHair They weren’t on my list either but chile if the price is right ....


----------



## IDareT'sHair

flyygirlll2 said:


> *They weren’t on my list either but chile if the price is right ....*


@flyygirlll2
I think they were $9.99 last year BF?  But I can't remember if it was Free-Ship or not?


----------



## flyygirlll2

@IDareT'sHair I tried the sample of the KB Hair Lotion and I really like it too. Light but moisturizing. I also used the Greentea Babasu DC underneath the Honey Nectar Condtioner. Good combo 

I was able to detangle with the DC. The HNC could be a good dupe for Bekura’s YAM. I had to wet my hands  before applying though just to make it easier to spread.


----------



## flyygirlll2

IDareT'sHair said:


> @flyygirlll2
> I think they were $9.99 last year BF?  But I can't remember if it was Free-Ship or not?



Oh ok. Well that’s not too bad. Hopefully they’ll have free shipping.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

flyygirlll2 said:


> *I tried the sample of the KB Hair Lotion and I really like it too. Light but moisturizing. I also used the Greentea Babasu DC underneath the Honey Nectar Condtioner. Good combo
> I was able to detangle with the DC. The HNC could be a good dupe for Bekura’s YAM. I had to wet my hands  before applying though just to make it easier to spread.*


@flyygirlll2
Nice Review.

I really liked the Avocado & Moss DC'er and the Lotion.  Very Nice. 

Haven't tried Joe's Joe Lotion (which I also have) and haven't tried the Green Tea Babassu DC'er or the Honey Nectar either and I have both those as well.  And the Mango Pumpkin DC'er.

The only reason I haven't used Joe's Joe Lotion yet, is because when I got it, it was in a bottle and Imma hafta' cut it open to transfer it, and I haven't felt like it.

I will get around to doing it soon so I can try it.


----------



## flyygirlll2

@IDareT'sHair I love both the Avocado and Pumpkin DC. The lotion I received came in a jar. I do have one of the other moisturizers that is in a bottle.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

flyygirlll2 said:


> I love both the Avocado and *Pumpkin DC.* The lotion I received came in a jar. I do have one of the other moisturizers that is in a bottle.


@flyygirlll2 Excited about this one!  

And it's Pumpkin Season.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Happy Weekend Product Junkresses!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Was thinking about grabbing a KB 2'Fer if I can figure out where to enter Da' Code?

If not, I'll sit tight.  I will run through HV.  Lately, they've been having some nice little buys on the DL.


----------



## Saludable84

KinksAndInk said:


> It's so sad. I washed my hair tonight because I know that I won't have time to touch it until Tuesday.


I know hard you have been working to get to this point so I’m happy you are working. I know you aren’t, but I’m very happy you are where you are at.


----------



## Saludable84

IDareT'sHair said:


> @flyygirlll2
> Do you have the Honey Mask?  @rileypak is liking that.  I need to pull mine out this Wkend.
> 
> Maybe I'll get a b/up during BF
> 
> *knowing TGIN ain't no where on my BF list*.....



That mask is great. I stopped using it for two reasons: after four uses I got terrible buildup and one jar was 3 uses at the time. I would go back to it when I use a sulfatepoo regularly but I need a 12oz jar. 

Why is long hair so hard?


----------



## KinksAndInk

Saludable84 said:


> I know hard you have been working to get to this point so I’m happy you are working. I know you aren’t, but I’m very happy you are where you are at.


Thank you!! You just kicked me back to reality. I'm very grateful to be where I am.


----------



## Aggie

flyygirlll2 said:


> I just finished adding AVG and EVCO to my hair  for an overnight pre-poo. I had my hair in about 15 braids since last week. I used TGIN Buttercream Mouisturiser with some Broccoli Seed Oil to seal last week’s wash. I took down my hair and it was soft and defined.
> 
> View attachment 412955
> View attachment 412957
> 
> I know they’re having a $9.99 sale now but I will will wait until BF. So now I love this and their leave in. Tomorrow I will be doing a henna gloss with Nupur Henna mixed with APB UCS, Pumpkin Seed Oil, and the other Ayurvedic oils I received. I’m also back to tea rinsing. Brewed some horsetail, catnip, marshmallow root, and chamomile.
> 
> Have to switch up my regimen for the fall/winter since my hair likes to get in its feelings around these times.


Oooh your hair looks yummy @flyygirlll2


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> Was thinking about grabbing a KB 2'Fer if I can figure out where to enter Da' Code?
> 
> If not, I'll sit tight.  I will run through HV.  Lately, they've been having some nice little buys on the DL.


I thought the price was automatically reduced on KB?


----------



## flyygirlll2

@Aggie Thanks 

@IDareT'sHair  Yeah @rileypak  is correct. The sale price is already reduced so no need to put the coupon code. I’m tempted to grab something but I’ll wait until BF/my Bday to act a fool


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@flyygirlll2 @rileypak
Okay...So what's the *AUTUMN25* for?  Good from 10/01 -10/10? 

OT: Wonder where my SD's at?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My HoBW Shipped (x3 NW21 Spritz)


----------



## flyygirlll2

IDareT'sHair said:


> @flyygirlll2 @rileypak
> Okay...So what's the *AUTUMN25* for?  Good from 10/01 -10/10?
> 
> OT: Wonder where my SD's at?



I think Etsy is doing some new thing now for when vendors have sales, it just shows it’s automatically reduced on the page prior to checkout. I guess they still let vendors post a discount code but I don’t see the point if the sale price is already reflected beforehand.

Are you referring to Silk Dreams? Idk why I was thinking about those products earlier.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

flyygirlll2 said:


> *Are you referring to Silk Dreams? Idk why I was thinking about those products earlier*.


@flyygirlll2
Thanks for the Clarification re ETSY Sis.

Yes, Silk Drams.  I ordered x2 Destination Hydrations.


----------



## flyygirlll2

@IDareT'sHair Oh ok. She hasn’t had any sales for a while and the dream big bundle she used to have is no longer available. I still have some products in my stash from this line that’s lasted years now


----------



## IDareT'sHair

flyygirlll2 said:


> *Oh ok. She hasn’t had any sales for a while and the dream big bundle she used to have is no longer available. I still have some products in my stash from this line that’s lasted years now*


@flyygirlll2
I'm ticked about Dream Big being gone.  #Bummer

Last Wash Day I was so happeh, cause I thought I had found a bottle of DH in my Stash and when I pulled it out, it was a tiny Corner.

That was the last SD Product I had in my Stash.  Destination Hydration was the only SD product I continued buying.  I said I was going to retry the Wheat Germ, but never did.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

Welp, buying me some nice shears and I'm cutting this weekend. No marleys.
Depending on the look I may go to the barber for a shape up but I doubt I need to.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> *Welp, buying me some nice shears and I'm cutting this weekend. No marleys.
> Depending on the look I may go to the barber for a shape up but I doubt I need to.*


@NaturallyATLPCH WOW!  

Gurl....That sounds sooo exciting!

How is your styler-stash?....


----------



## Aggie

Evening my e-sisters. How is everyone doing? I got in from work about an hour and a half ago and thought I'd catch up on some of y'alls posts.

I see you are getting some more TGIN stuff @IDareT'sHair. I love their products but you know me, I've been reducing the number of vendors I purchase from and they are currently off my list. I do however  Mielle Organics Babassu and Mint DC which has earned holy grail status for my hair so I will be getting more of those if the sales are right .


----------



## Aggie

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> Welp, buying me some nice shears and I'm cutting this weekend. No marleys.
> Depending on the look I may go to the barber for a shape up but I doubt I need to.


@NaturallyATLPCH 

I have a pair of Mane Choice shears and would you believe I have not yet used that even after 2 years of purchasing it. I need to pull that baby out soon to test how good she is


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Aggie said:


> *I see you are getting some more TGIN stuff . I love their products but you know me, I've been reducing the number of vendors I purchase from and they are currently off my list.*


@Aggie
No...maybe not? (probably won't)

It's not even no where on my list.  I will try the Honey Mask this weekend and re-evaluate.


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> No...maybe not? (probably won't)
> 
> It's not even no where on my list.  I will try the Honey Mask this weekend and re-evaluate.



Oh okay.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> Hi ladies!
> So I'm thinking about cutting my hair. I want it long in the top, short and tapered on the sides. Every 3 years I cut my hair, I've been doing that since I was relaxed .
> The cycle continues. I actually cut it 3 years ago.


@NaturallyATLPCH I'm the same lol. DH loves my hair longer so that's why I put it away because I was getting that itch to cut again.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl
Hey Sis


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

@IDareT'sHair 
Hey sis. What are you using this weekend?
The girls will be finishing up the NG Asian pear.


----------



## Aggie

Morning Ladies .

Right here giving myself a henna treatment but I have to get out of the house soon so I'll do a quick protein/moisture DC with CJ Beauticurls and SSI Sugar Peach to save time.


----------



## Aggie

Okay I used up the last of a bottle of Joico KPak Conditioner. No backup and not a repurchase. This one just felt like it was just sitting on my hair and not really penetrating the strands .


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *Hey sis. What are you using this weekend?
> The girls will be finishing up the NG Asian pear.*


@curlyhersheygirl

HA, HA!  I was just wondering about this? *WOW Scary*

Imma use TGIN Honey Miracle Mask.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Aggie 
Gettin' ready for that Burf-day?


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> Gettin' ready for that Burf-day?


I sure am


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

curlyhersheygirl said:


> @NaturallyATLPCH I'm the same lol. DH loves my hair longer so that's why I put it away because I was getting that itch to cut again.


Yeah my future husband will have to take me short lol...
I'll enjoy the autonomy until I secure a mate. 

In other news I found my first gray hair this morning. I knew it was time for a color touch up because these dusty brown roots are showing but combined with gray? No bueno. I will be jet black until I die .


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl
Is Cantu Root Relief the dry product?


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

Can I still be a member if I cut my hair since this forum is called Long Hair Care forum? 
More than likely I won't be growing it out.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@NaturallyATLPCH
Hey Lady!

When's the New look?  Your chirrens will be shocked!  (No Bun)


----------



## IDareT'sHair

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> *Can I still be a member if I cut my hair since this formula is called Long Hair Care forum?
> More than likely I won't be growing it out*.


@NaturallyATLPCH
It should really be called Healthy Hair Forum especially since Heads range from TWA's to TBL.

I think most folks just want the Healthiest Hair they can have.  Back in the day folks wanted Length.  

I think folks are now thinking Health before Length?

Good Discussion.


----------



## Aggie

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> Yeah my future husband will have to take me short lol...
> I'll enjoy the autonomy until I secure a mate.
> 
> In other news I found my first gray hair this morning. I knew it was time for a color touch up because these dusty brown roots are showing but combined with gray? No bueno.* I will be jet black until I die *.




@bolded...so funny


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @NaturallyATLPCH
> It should really be called Healthy Hair Forum especially since Heads range from TWA's to TBL.
> 
> I think most folks just want the Healthiest Hair they can have.  Back in the day folks wanted Length.
> *
> I think folks are now thinking Health before Length?*
> 
> Good Discussion.



This is definitely me right here @bolded. Health before Length .


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

IDareT'sHair said:


> @NaturallyATLPCH
> Hey Lady!
> 
> When's the New look?  Your chirrens will be shocked!  (No Bun)


Hey T @IDareT'sHair !
Chile, my chirren do not want me to cut it. I'm like, I've been in a bun since the beginning of the year, they have no idea what my hair looks like .
More than likely I'm cutting Monday or Tuesday since I'm off both days .


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

Aggie said:


> This is definitely me right here @bolded. Health before Length .


Okay cool. My hair has always been healthy. When it comes to length I'm on the struggle bus.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Aggie 
Yeah, I mean we all want super healthy hair.  That should be the goal.  And how we get "there" is by personal choice of knowing what works for your hair.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@NaturallyATLPCH 
Ummm.....WHY are Ya'll off already?  And for x2 Days!  

Clawd I'm super Jelly. Skool just started.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> 
> HA, HA!  I was just wondering about this? *WOW Scary*
> 
> Imma use TGIN Honey Miracle Mask.


@IDareT'sHair Lol you know we're always on the same wavelength


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

IDareT'sHair said:


> @NaturallyATLPCH
> Ummm.....WHY are Ya'll off already?  And for x2 Days!
> 
> Clawd I'm super Jelly. Skool just started.


Fall break. Some districts have the entire week off. 
It is the end of the first 9 weeks. Report cards to home on Friday, October 13 and for some of them it will be a scary sight .


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> Is Cantu Root Relief the dry product?


@IDareT'sHair Its a gel. It cured the itches quickly, I was surprised


----------



## IDareT'sHair

So I got my Ayurvedic Oils for my Winter HOTs.  (Well enough to try to see how they work for me).

I still need to get my Cassia.  I think that and Henna will be the only Ayurvedic "Powder" I'll mess with.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

Thanks to that greedy thief Columbus, our fall break is aligned with his holiday .


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl 
I'm really surprised the Cantu products have been highly effective.  Affordable and effective.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> Thanks to that greedy thief Columbus, our fall break is aligned with his holiday .


@NaturallyATLPCH


----------



## Saludable84

I going to attempt a henna oil today for tomorrow’s wash


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> I'm really surprised the Cantu products have been highly effective.  Affordable and effective.


@IDareT'sHair 
The truth is their stuff works. It's just that they don't play well with other products. For a PJ that's a no no


----------



## IDareT'sHair

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> *Thanks to that greedy thief Columbus, our fall break is aligned with his holiday* .


@NaturallyATLPCH
Criminal, Thief and responsible for mass genocide and other crimes against humanity.

Girl, get yo' x2 days.
*Cackles at them report cards*


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

curlyhersheygirl said:


> @NaturallyATLPCH


When we talked about the beginnings of immigration and the Spanish American War, my fifth graders were like, man Columbus was gangsta


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

curlyhersheygirl said:


> @IDareT'sHair
> The truth is their stuff works. It's just that they don't play well with other products. For a PJ that's a no no


Uh oh...*adds Cantu to the list*


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> When we talked about the beginnings of immigration and the Spanish American War, my fifth graders were like, man Columbus was gangsta


Sure was.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> The truth is their stuff works. *It's just that they don't play well with other products. *For a PJ that's a no no


@curlyhersheygirl
I only use/bought the Root Rinse.  

Glad the Root Rinse used at the very beginning of the process, directly on the scalp. and washed away

What else did you get from Cantu that doesn't play well, so I can avoid them.


----------



## Saludable84

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> Thanks to that greedy thief Columbus, our fall break is aligned with his holiday .


At work, we just recognized it as a free paid day. A yt guy asked what holiday was it and a Black guy replied “the man who stole the Native Americans country” and another yt guy (non-american) said he don’t know who is, he just wants the day off. 

No one really wins.


----------



## Saludable84

curlyhersheygirl said:


> @IDareT'sHair
> The truth is their stuff works. It's just that they don't play well with other products. For a PJ that's a no no


I’ve heard this many times, even from non-pj’s. I guess that’s why I don’t use the line. The root rinse is the only product I’ve ever tried from this line.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

Saludable84 said:


> At work, we just recognized it as a free paid day. A yt guy asked what holiday was it and a Black guy replied “the man who stole the Native Americans country” and another yt guy (non-american) said he don’t know who is, he just wants the day off.
> 
> No one really wins.


 Exactly!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> When we talked about the beginnings of immigration and the Spanish American War, *my fifth graders were like, man Columbus was gangsta*


@NaturallyATLPCH
And a Rapist of the natives, a Spreader of Disease, a Pilferer of the Land and a Slave Trader.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Saludable84 said:


> *At work, we just recognized it as a free paid day. A yt guy asked what holiday was it and a Black guy replied “the man who stole the Native Americans country” and another yt guy (non-american) said he don’t know who is, he just wants the day off.  No one really wins.*


@Saludable84
Yep.  Pretty Much. 

The "Holiday" (quote/unquote never occurred to me).  Probably because I hafta' work.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

IDareT'sHair said:


> @NaturallyATLPCH
> And a Rapist of the natives, a Spreader of Disease, a Pilferer of the Land and a Slave Trader.


Yassssssss to ALLADIS.
Now that my hair will be short, I'm going to turn into a wash n go gel PJ. .
The cycle never ends.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Saludable84 said:


> I’ve heard this many times, even from non-pj’s. I guess that’s why I don’t use the line.* The root rinse is the only product I’ve ever tried from this line*.


@Saludable84 @curlyhersheygirl 
And I only got it based on the "Go Ahead" from @rileypak otherwise, I'd probably never bought it.  And it is a good dupe/ cheaper replacement for HV's Rinse.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

@IDareT'sHair So far this new line works great. I loved their LI, styler, DC and edge control but they all made flakes or white balls when combines with non Cantu products. That's why I stopped purchasing their products. This ACV line is a hit so far. Most of them however I would say benefits those that do protective styles.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *So far this new line works great. I loved their LI, styler, DC and edge control* but they all made flakes or white balls when combines with non Cantu products. That's why I stopped purchasing their products. This ACV line is a hit so far. Most of them however I would say benefits those that do protective styles.


@curlyhersheygirl
LAWD...I didn't know you went all Cantu-Crazy and bought alladat!


----------



## Saludable84

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Saludable84
> Yep.  Pretty Much.
> 
> The "Holiday" (quote/unquote never occurred to me).  Probably because I hafta' work.


Majority of us call it “free days” because Election Day is not a holiday either  but you have to use your own time for “religious holidays. Scammers.


----------



## Saludable84

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Saludable84 @curlyhersheygirl
> And I only got it based on the "Go Ahead" from @rileypak otherwise, I'd probably never bought it.  And it is a good dupe/ cheaper replacement for HV's Rinse.


I want to give up the komaza, but sometimes the Cantu is too much and then the komaza suffices.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> LAWD...I didn't know you went all Cantu-Crazy and bought alladat!


@IDareT'sHair That was years ago. I had everything from them in my stash. Used together the results were always stellar. Once I wanted to experiment with other stuff, I ran into problems. I always tell new natural on a budget to try their stuff but warn about the ill effects.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> *Now that my hair will be short, I'm going to turn into a wash n go gel PJ. .
> The cycle never ends.*


@NaturallyATLPCH
Have you done a lot of WnG's? 

From reading in the WnG Thread, it's a lot harder to perfect than it looks.  

Do you have a Gel/Leave-In Stash?  Do you use Liquids on yours?  

Do you have a WnG Regimen?

Just call me Nosey-Rosey.....


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *That was years ago. I had everything from them in my stash*. Used together the results were always stellar. Once I wanted to experiment with other stuff, I ran into problems. I always tell new natural on a budget to try their stuff but warn about the ill effects.


@curlyhersheygirl


I should have known.  You do have a Full Stock U.lta over there.  

I mean *cough* I saw Da' Stash.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Saludable84 said:


> I* want to give up the komaza, but sometimes the Cantu is too much and then the komaza suffices.*


@Saludable84
Komaza's what?  Vitamin Reign?  Which Komaza Product?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Saludable84 said:


> *Majority of us call it “free days” because Election Day is not a holiday either  but you have to use your own time for “religious holidays. Scammers*.


@Saludable84 
Do you get Vet.eran's Day off too?  I don't.


----------



## flyygirlll2

I’ve tried the root rinse and I like it but I somehow misplaced it so I’ve been using the Komaza Pona. DH’s bday is on Monday and although it’s also the day some folks celebrate that theif, I’m going to pretend it’s not that holiday.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

IDareT'sHair said:


> @NaturallyATLPCH
> Have you done a lot of WnG's?
> 
> From reading in the WnG Thread, it's a lot harder to perfect than it looks.
> 
> Do you have a Gel/Leave-In Stash?  Do you use Liquids on yours?
> 
> Do you have a WnG Regimen?
> 
> Just call me Nosey-Rosey.....



When I cut my hair 3 years ago, I mainly used APB's spray leave in and I rotated between EcoStyler and Aunt Jackie's Flaxseed gel.
I'm going to play around with using these APB lotions though. Some times it will be a curly fro look, other times it will be a good old fashion flat twist out.
I am definitely not going for complete curl definition here.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

flyygirlll2 said:


> I’ve tried the root rinse and I like it but I *somehow misplaced it so I’ve been using the Komaza Pona*. *DH’s bday is on Monday* and although it’s also the day some folks celebrate that theif, *I’m going to pretend it’s not that holiday.*


@flyygirlll2
Okay.  I'm sure it's Pona.  I did use to buy the Vitamin Reign.

Other than the Scalp Butter I stopped buying Komaza before they came out with Pona and a few others.

Nah....DH is good.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> When I cut my hair 3 years ago, I mainly used APB's spray leave in and I rotated between EcoStyler and Aunt Jackie's Flaxseed gel.
> I'm going to play around with using these APB lotions though. Some times it will be a curly fro look, other times it will be a good old fashion flat twist out.
> I am definitely not going for complete curl definition here.


@NaturallyATLPCH
I was gettin' all up in your WnG bizness wasn't I?  Sorry Gurl.

Nosey-Rosey reporting in: So, do you twist it up at night or what do you do at night? Do you Baggy your WnG?  Do you hafta' "refresh" throughout the day?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl @NaturallyATLPCH @flyygirlll2 @Saludable84 @rileypak
I have NG's Asian Pear too (I think?).  I do know I wanna try the Bamboo & Silk and the Pink Clay (both 16oz) before BF.

Not sure if that's going to happen though?  Maybe one of them will find their way into rotation.  Maybe Bamboo & Silk?  I know the Pink Clay gets decent review's I don't hear much about Bamboo & Silk.

I got Madder Root on a Swap.  Anyone used/tried that one?  That's another one I need to use which I forgot about until writing this post.


----------



## flyygirlll2

IDareT'sHair said:


> @flyygirlll2
> Okay.  I'm sure it's Pona.  I did use to buy the Vitamin Reign.
> 
> Other than the Scalp Butter I stopped buying Komaza before they came out with Pona and a few others.
> 
> Nah....DH is good.



Yes, the Pona is a great scalp exfoliator. I tried the Vitamin Reign but I thought it was just ok so I never repurchased. I wonder if they’ll be doing anything for BF. 

He said  “Oh, so are you not going to show out now since my bday is on CC day too?”  Smh


----------



## flyygirlll2

@IDareT'sHair I haven’t tried those from NG. I did have the Asian Pear but I ended up giving it away without trying it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

flyygirlll2 said:


> *He said  “Oh, so are you not going to show out now since my bday is on CC day too?”  Smh*


@flyygirlll2
No...
But Imma hafta' Shop all day that day to try to forget about it....


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

IDareT'sHair said:


> @NaturallyATLPCH
> I was gettin' all up in your WnG bizness wasn't I?  Sorry Gurl.
> 
> Nosey-Rosey reporting in: So, do you twist it up at night or what do you do at night? Do you Baggy your WnG?  Do you hafta' "refresh" throughout the day?


It's cool! LOL!
I have never baggyed before. I never will. I have even stopped prepooing and doing any kind of plastic bag routine over my head because it makes me hot at night. I put a satin bonnet on that sucka and keep it moving. I don't refresh. I wear the definition until it becomes a fro.

Y'all got me wanting to revisit Komaza.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

flyygirlll2 said:


> *I did have the Asian Pear but I ended up giving it away without trying it.*


@flyygirlll2
Oh, Okay.

I had the Asian Pear Cleansing Conditioner before.  I liked it, but don't think she kept it.  

I will be re-upping on her Pomades: Healthy Greens, Sweet Nectar, Rosemary & Parsley, Emu & Argan.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl @NaturallyATLPCH @flyygirlll2 @Saludable84 @rileypak
> I have NG's Asian Pear too (I think?).  I do know I wanna try the Bamboo & Silk and the Pink Clay (both 16oz) before BF.
> 
> Not sure if that's going to happen though?  Maybe one of them will find their way into rotation.  Maybe Bamboo & Silk?  I know the Pink Clay gets decent review's I don't hear much about Bamboo & Silk.
> 
> I got Madder Root on a Swap.  Anyone used/tried that one?  That's another one I need to use which I forgot about until writing this post.


Never tried the Madder Root one. I do have the Asian Pear and Pink Clay on my list of things to try.


----------



## flyygirlll2

IDareT'sHair said:


> @flyygirlll2
> No...
> But *Imma hafta' Shop all day that day to try to forget about it.*...



You ain’t never lied


----------



## IDareT'sHair

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> *Never tried the Madder Root one. I do have the Asian Pear and Pink Clay on my list of things to try.*


@NaturallyATLPCH 
What about Bamboo & Silk?


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

IDareT'sHair said:


> @NaturallyATLPCH
> What about Bamboo & Silk?


I tried that one. Application was great. It did have some strengthening properties so I would follow up with a rinse out. It's not something I'd repurchase though.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Still waiting on Sales from places on my BF list.  

Due to lack of Sales, I've been buying Shoes.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> *I tried that one. Application was great. It did have some strengthening properties so I would follow up with a rinse out. It's not something I'd repurchase though.*


@NaturallyATLPCH 
Nice Review!

Thanks!

I also like the Jamaican Me Crazy Pomade (Custom Request) cause she also discontinued that one as well.  And the Jamaican Me Crazy Cleansing Conditioner.

NG is on my Randoms/One-Offs.


----------



## flyygirlll2

IDareT'sHair said:


> Still waiting on Sales from places on my BF list.
> 
> *Due to lack of Sales, I've been buying Shoes*.



 I was buying makeup/skin care products to fill the void


----------



## IDareT'sHair

flyygirlll2 said:


> *I was buying makeup/skin care products to fill the void *


@flyygirlll2
IKR?
We're all a hotmess.


----------



## Saludable84

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Saludable84
> Komaza's what?  Vitamin Reign?  Which Komaza Product?


Pona scalp exfoliator


----------



## Saludable84

@IDareT'sHair 

I have the bamboo and silk but I’m sure it’s been in here since BF16 or before. Still not motivated to try it yet. 

I actually really like the madder root and Shea. At this point, it is the only conditioner I will continue to purchase.


----------



## flyygirlll2

@IDareT'sHair Lol. Shoot.. I even feel like buying something now   I’m just waiting until more info comes out about BF sales.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Saludable84 said:


> *I have the bamboo and silk but I’m sure it’s been in here since BF16 or before. Still not motivated to try it yet.*
> 
> I actually really like the madder root and Shea. At this point, it is the only conditioner I will continue to purchase.



@Saludable84
Mine Too!  (Probably when it 1st launched)

Thanks for the Review on Madder Root & Shea.  Anxious to try.


----------



## Saludable84

flyygirlll2 said:


> I was buying makeup/skin care products to fill the void



I was just talking to friends about this. I reduced my hair purchases and supplemented with skincare. Now that I’m satisfied with that, my 4bux habit has been reborn. And now with mobile ordering  they all realized they are doing the same thing. Replacing one habit with another.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

flyygirlll2 said:


> *Lol. Shoot.. I even feel like buying something now *


@flyygirlll2
  Gurl....You know you need to Hush.


----------



## flyygirlll2

@Saludable84 I know, it’s bad but it feels so good though getting stuff lol.


----------



## flyygirlll2

IDareT'sHair said:


> @flyygirlll2
> Gurl....You know you need to Hush.



I’m browsing right now too


----------



## Saludable84

flyygirlll2 said:


> @Saludable84 I know, it’s bad but it feels so good though getting stuff lol.


The fedex guy just came with my shampoo a whole day early.

Too excited.

Yeah. I have problems.


----------



## flyygirlll2

@Saludable84 LOL. As I was browsing I had to remind myself to hold off on buying anything since DH took some time off. I don’t need any packages coming through like Christmas while he’s home


----------



## Saludable84

flyygirlll2 said:


> @Saludable84 LOL. As I was browsing I had to remind myself to hold off on buying anything since DH took some time off. I don’t need any packages coming through like Christmas while he’s home



I remember that last year  side eyes and all. You can hold off a few more weeks.


----------



## flyygirlll2

Saludable84 said:


> I remember that last year  side eyes and all. You can hold off a few more weeks.



 That’s what I’m trying to do. Try is the operative word here . He already knows where side eyes can be kept around BF lol.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I'm ready for ALL the Packages! 

Hopefully, this year I won't throw something important away.

Like last year.

I'm convinced I threw my black Slap away with my Hauling debris.


----------



## flyygirlll2

@IDareT'sHair I only have one Slap. I stopped buying when I saw the shipping was a mess. I would like to get other colors but only if the sale is good in addition to free shipping.


----------



## Alma Petra

@Saludable84 why can the Cantu Root Rinse be too much?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I looked at my Stash in my Garage Fridge.  I wanna use up that Le Moku' DC'er (I have x1 Jar left).  And I need to do a thorough inventory of everything in it.

I have x3 Jars of KBB Lucious Locs Hair Mask.  And KBB LL hasn't been in Jar Form in a minute.  I still have b.a.s.k. YAM, Vanilla Whiskey and Cacao.

I have a 16oz Alikay Sage I bought from @NaturallyATLPCH a long time ago.  I have a whole other stash out there that needs to be dealt with.  

I have LACE (now Bask & Bloom) Brahmi DC'er (yeah...it's a graveyard mess).  ...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

IDareT'sHair said:


> *Randoms Please*


----------



## Shay72

KinksAndInk said:


> Off to make a TGIN cart


Ya'll have talked so much about that bottle I've been refusing to buy it. But I may give it a try after all.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72 said:


> *Ya'll have talked so much about that bottle I've been refusing to buy it. But I may give it a try after all.*


@Shay72
It's worth fighting with......

It's a decent OTG Leave-In.


----------



## Alma Petra

IDareT'sHair said:


>



What? Am I the intruder? 

Come on T! This thread doesn't even have a joining post at the beginning -_-


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Alma Petra said:


> *What? Am I the intruder?
> 
> Come on T! This thread doesn't even have a joining post at the beginning -_-*


@Alma Petra
Personally, I don't like random posts.  That's what the random thread is for.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Shay72 
How's that BF list coming along?


----------



## Alma Petra

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Alma Petra
> Personally, I don't like random posts.  That's what the random thread is for.



Lol it's her post in this thread that has triggered my question. Wouldn't make sense to post it in the random posts thread now, would it? Consider it to be a part of the flow of the conversation about these yummy products. Ummm I can pretend to be someone else if need be. I could also possibly write about one product that I have recently used up and what I intend to buy in its place lol


----------



## MileHighDiva

IDareT'sHair said:


> I looked at my Stash in my Garage Fridge.  I wanna use up that Le Moku' DC'er (I have x1 Jar left).  And I need to do a thorough inventory of everything in it.
> 
> I have x3 Jars of KBB Lucious Locs Hair Mask.  And KBB LL hasn't been in Jar Form in a minute.  I still have b.a.s.k. YAM, Vanilla Whiskey and Cacao.
> 
> I have a 16oz Alikay Sage I bought from @NaturallyATLPCH a long time ago.  I have a whole other stash out there that needs to be dealt with.
> 
> I have LACE (now Bask & Bloom) Brahmi DC'er (yeah...it's a graveyard mess).  ...


I still have L.A.C.E and b.a.s.k, too
Plus, the rebranded versions


----------



## IDareT'sHair

MileHighDiva said:


> *I still have L.A.C.E and b.a.s.k, too
> Plus, the rebranded versions*


@MileHighDiva 
Me too!

Gurl I think I may have some "old label" or old bottle shapes of SSI and HV too.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@MileHighDiva 
You had asked me about Claudie, I found more than I originally thought I had.

I hope she returns. 

I can't remember if she said Oct or Nov?  I'll have to look at my post.  Winter is normally my Claudie Season.


----------



## MileHighDiva

IDareT'sHair said:


> @MileHighDiva
> Me too!
> 
> Gurl I think I may have some "old label" or old bottle shapes of SSI and HV too.


I have old label HV, as well.

This BF, I don't think I'm going platinum status again. Probably, only gold or silver.  I have so much product that needs to be used up.

In addition, I only cleanse bi-weekly, so it takes longer for me to move through DC'ers/Masks.

Forgot about old lable SD,


----------



## Shay72

@IDareT'sHair 
It's coming. I'm attempting to go on a no buy for planner products for November and a low buy for December so I can focus on hair products . What I need to do right now is to stop playing and get on with wash day!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

MileHighDiva said:


> *This BF, I don't think I'm going platinum status again. Probably, only gold or silver.  I have so much product that needs to be used up.  In addition, I only cleanse bi-weekly, so it takes longer for me to move through DC'ers/Masks. Forgot about old lable SD,*


@MileHighDiva
Hmph.  Okay..Well If you going Gold or Silver...Imma go Bronze.  Ya'll watch and see...

What should I try from TMC?  They are on my list.  I have the Carrot Mask and something else?  I can't remember?  Maybe a Lotion.

What's good.  That doesn't stank or smell Floral?

ETA:  That bottle of DH was "old label" SD's.  I didn't know they had new labels?  Wonder how long it takes to get stuff?  I still haven't received shipping info.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72 said:


> *It's coming. I'm attempting to go on a no buy for planner products for November and a low buy for December so I can focus on hair products . What I need to do right now is to stop playing and get on with wash day!*


@Shay72
Every time I'm some place and see a really Pretty Planner I think of you. 

Some of them are too Pretty to even write in.

OAN:  I'll be good when I knock these Liters off my list.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

@IDareT'sHair I'm almost at my stash goal. I've been doing great so far so next year I should be good


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *I'm almost at my stash goal. I've been doing great so far so next year I should be good*


@curlyhersheygirl
Um..what exactly does this mean?  Lawdhammercy what is a "Stash Goal"?


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> Um..what exactly does this mean?  Lawdhammercy what is a "Stash Goal"?


@IDareT'sHair 
The stash goal is x2 backup of all my staples and a max of only 10 random.
I have my staples established and I'm currently working on the randoms.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *The stash goal is x2 backup of all my staples and a max of only 10 random.
> I have my staples established and I'm currently working on the randoms.*


@curlyhersheygirl
Un..Huh...Imma hafta see that make-shift/updated Ul.ta Beauty you got over there again before I beweave it.

Oh, not anytime soon tho', because I'm still being treated for Severe Eye Damage from the first time.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@MileHighDiva
Gimme some MC recommendations! 

My other item I got from them is the Butter.


----------



## MileHighDiva

IDareT'sHair said:


> @MileHighDiva
> Hmph.  Okay..Well If you going Gold or Silver...Imma go Bronze.  Ya'll watch and see...
> 
> What should I try from TMC?  They are on my list.  I have the Carrot Mask and something else?  I can't remember?  Maybe a Lotion.
> 
> What's good.  That doesn't stank or smell Floral?
> 
> ETA:  That bottle of DH was "old label" SD's.  I didn't know they had new labels?  Wonder how long it takes to get stuff?  I still haven't received shipping info.


Remember the old pink lables she printed off on the inkjet printer.  I know she didn't send you the old skool inkjet pink label.

*The forum will not let me upload a picture of an old SD Waterfalls bottle

I highly recommend the Ancient Egyptian Collection.  It smells like khalari/watermelon, not overwhelming.  Also, full of hydrolyzed silk.  Perfect for spring and summer.  

In addition, get her hair clips.  They're carbon/seamless, just like Hercules Sageman (sp?).


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> Un..Huh...Imma hafta see that make-shift/updated Ul.ta Beauty you got over there again before I beweave it.
> 
> Oh, not anytime soon tho', because I'm still being treated for Severe Eye Damage from the first time.


@IDareT'sHair 
Don't worry sis. I don't think it will happen until late next year but I will send you the pic lol


----------



## IDareT'sHair

MileHighDiva said:


> *Remember the old pink lables she printed off on the inkjet printer.  I know she didn't send you the old skool inkjet pink label.  *The forum will not let me upload a picture of an old SD Waterfalls bottle.  I highly recommend the Ancient Egyptian Collection.  It smells like khalari/watermelon and not overwhelming.  Perfect for spring and summer.*


@MileHighDiva
I haven't gotten my SD's yet?  She has gotten slow.

Waterfalls???  Lawd what was that? 

I did like Pre. 

Brownie518 sent me some Pre and I fell in love with it and then it got discontinued.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *Don't worry sis. I don't think it will happen until late next year but I will send you the pic lol*


@curlyhersheygirl
Great!

I'm still receiving Eye Treatment and I'm still in Therapy.....


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@MileHighDiva
I'll look at the Egyptian Line. 

From what I hear, the Lemonade line smells fake (artificial)


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@MileHighDiva

I may look at the Moringa and I see the Blossom Serum is on Sale. 

And may also get the Egyptian  Bo.dy Oil and/or Lotion.


----------



## MileHighDiva

These are the old pink labels:


IDareT'sHair said:


> @MileHighDiva
> 
> I may look at the Moringa and I see the Blossom Serum is on Sale.
> 
> And may also get the Egyptian  Body Oil and/or Lotion.


The Egyptian Collection ends serum won some industry award.

I haven't tried the moringa line.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

MileHighDiva said:


> *These are the old pink labels:*


@MileHighDiva 
Couldn't see anything.


----------



## MileHighDiva

IDareT'sHair said:


> @MileHighDiva
> Couldn't see anything.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@MileHighDiva
#DEAD.....

The Label on my DH might be one step up from this one.


----------



## Saludable84

I’ll strain my henna oil in the morning. I’m almost excited. 

@MileHighDiva dang girl.


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @NaturallyATLPCH
> Nice Review!
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> I also like the Jamaican Me Crazy Pomade (Custom Request) cause she also discontinued that one as well.  And the Jamaican Me Crazy Cleansing Conditioner.
> 
> NG is on my Randoms/One-Offs.


@IDareT'sHair  I like NG Vanilla Fig Deep Moisturizing Conditioner a lot so it's on my BF list for sure along with the Clay Mask.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Aggie said:


> *I like NG Vanilla Fig Deep Moisturizing Conditioner a lot so it's on my BF list for sure *.


@Aggie 
Will keep a Careful eye on this one.

Thanks for the recommendation.


----------



## Beamodel

flyygirlll2 said:


> @IDareT'sHair I only have one Slap. I stopped buying when I saw the shipping was a mess. I would like to get other colors but only if the sale is good in addition to free shipping.



You missed it when she had buy one get one free plus free shipping a few weeks ago. I had stoped purchasing from her as well due to the shipping price fluctuation based on sales.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Beamodel 

@flyygirlll2 shole did.  

And the only reason I didn't, I couldn't decide because I woulda' just ended up getting dupes of the Gray & the Black.

Wonder if she'll offer another deal like that for BF or CM?


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Beamodel
> 
> @flyygirlll2 shole did.
> 
> And the only reason I didn't, I couldn't decide because I woulda' just ended up getting dupes of the Gray & the Black.
> 
> Wonder if she'll offer another deal like that for BF or CM?



It would be nice to see another sale like that, but that was THE BEST I’ve ever seen her offer til date.


----------



## flyygirlll2

@Beamodel @IDareT'sHair I’d consider purchasing if she has another sale like that for BF.


----------



## Saludable84

Aggie said:


> @IDareT'sHair  I like NG Vanilla Fig Deep Moisturizing Conditioner a lot so it's on my BF list for sure along with the Clay Mask.


I wasn’t crazy about the vanilla fig. It was moisturizing but smoothing and I can’t do smoothing. I finished a jar and never repurchased.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@flyygirlll2 @Beamodel
I'd get a b/up too if she has another Sale like that one.  Or I'd get another neutral.

Lemme go look.

ETA: Maybe Olive?  So, I'd pick up another Black OR Gray and add an Olive one.


----------



## MileHighDiva

@Aggie 

How are you celebrating your B-Day today?  Brunch? Dinner?  Chillaxing?


----------



## Saludable84

Happy Birthday @Aggie


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Aggie


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

Happy Bornday @Aggie !!


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

Went to Sally's yesterday for sheers and a denman brush, came out with those plus a huge jar of Ampro Olive Oil gel, and the Mane Choice Egyptian line DC, Leave In, and Hair gel .
I've been eyeing those for months, they were buy 2 get 1 free.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@NaturallyATLPCH 
I see you're getting ready for your new Cut!  I'm sure it will be fly.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

IDareT'sHair said:


> @NaturallyATLPCH
> I see you're getting ready for your new Cut!  I'm sure it will be fly.


Yasssss! Im excited. Time for a change.


----------



## Aggie

MileHighDiva said:


> @Aggie
> 
> How are you celebrating your B-Day today?  Brunch? Dinner?  Chillaxing?


Thanks hon. That last one sounds so good to me since I want to make some kind of ayurvedic treatment for my hair today.


----------



## Aggie

Thanks for all the birthday greetings my e-sisters.  y'all so much


----------



## Aggie

I also find gardening extremely therapeutic so I may hit the yard for a couple of hours. The calories burned couldn't hurt either


----------



## Aggie

Saludable84 said:


> I wasn’t crazy about the vanilla fig. It was moisturizing but smoothing and I can’t do smoothing. I finished a jar and never repurchased.


What does smoothing conditioners do to your hair @Saludable84? Just curious.


----------



## flyygirlll2

@Aggie Happy Birthday!!


----------



## Aggie

flyygirlll2 said:


> @Aggie Happy Birthday!!


Thanks hon


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Aggie said:


> *Thanks for all the birthday greetings my e-sisters.  y'all so much*


@Aggie
You know we Always Do "The Absolute Most" over here in this Thread.

Enjoy Your Day!

*now lemme see what i can buy to Agg-a-brate*


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My x3 NW21 is "Out For Delivery"


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> You know we Always Do "The Absolute Most" over here in this Thread.
> 
> Enjoy Your Day!
> 
> *now lemme see what i can buy to Agg-a-brate*


 girl @IDareT'sHair, I'd be disappointed if you didn't get something today to celebrate my birthday


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair said:


> @flyygirlll2 @Beamodel
> I'd get a b/up too if she has another Sale like that one.  Or I'd get another neutral.
> 
> Lemme go look.
> 
> ETA: Maybe Olive?  So, I'd pick up another Black OR Gray and add an Olive one.



@IDareT'sHair 
I have: black, grey, mauve, olive, teal, wine, & cream. 

@Aggie Happy Birthday


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

@Aggie 
Happy Birthday


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

So Bella had a class assignment that required her to test the ph of a solution in various settings. Since she had the digital ph reader I tested the Cantu root rinse for fun and it's 4.51 if anyone is interested in that sort of thing lol.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

Aggie said:


> What does smoothing conditioners do to your hair @Saludable84? Just curious.


I know you didn't ask me @Aggie , but I actually figured out this was going on because of @Saludable84 . Some things I've used in my hair made it seem strengthening, but kind of rubbery at the same time. Like, my hair was hard to manipulate and slick. Not saying hers felt this way, but avocado does this for me. It smooths my cuticles. It would benefit me if I were straightening my hair but since I never do, handling it any other way was difficult.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

Now I want to go back to Sally's and get the Mielle Pomegranate and Honey stylers that were in stock.

I guess this is what happens when you have bunned forever and are now getting ready to start styling more frequently again.


----------



## rileypak

curlyhersheygirl said:


> So Bella had a class assignment that required her to test the ph of a solution in various settings. Since she had the digital ph reader I tested the Cantu root rinse for fun and it's 4.51 if anyone is interested in that sort of thing lol.


Thanks for the tidbit!


----------



## rileypak

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> Now I want to go back to Sally's and get the Mielle Pomegranate and Honey stylers that were in stock.


Let me know how they are...for research


----------



## rileypak

@Aggie


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

rileypak said:


> Let me know how they are...for research


Yeeeeah...I'm sure I'll be going back .
They were just sitting there looking so lonely. I have to rescue them.


----------



## rileypak

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> Went to Sally's yesterday for sheers and a denman brush, came out with those plus a huge jar of Ampro Olive Oil gel, and the *Mane Choice Egyptian line DC, Leave In, and Hair gel .
> I've been eyeing those for months, they were buy 2 get 1 free*.


----------



## Saludable84

Aggie said:


> What does smoothing conditioners do to your hair @Saludable84? Just curious.


I’m LoPo so anything smoothing will smooth my hair even more and cause tangles.


----------



## Saludable84

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> I know you didn't ask me @Aggie , but I actually figured out this was going on because of @Saludable84 . *Some things I've used in my hair made it seem strengthening, but kind of rubbery at the same time. Like, my hair was hard to manipulate and slick.* Not saying hers felt this way, but avocado does this for me. It smooths my cuticles. It would benefit me if I were straightening my hair but since I never do, handling it any other way was difficult.



Ditto. Double ditto to avocado oil.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *So Bella had a class assignment that required her to test the ph of a solution in various settings. Since she had the digital ph reader I tested the Cantu root rinse for fun and it's 4.51 if anyone is interested in that sort of thing lol*.


@curlyhersheygirl
I am.
Tell my Little Scientist PJ I say "Hey"....


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


>


@rileypak
Gel-Head


----------



## IDareT'sHair

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> Now I want to go back to Sally's and get the Mielle Pomegranate and Honey stylers that were in stock.
> *I guess this is what happens when you have bunned forever and are now getting ready to start styling more frequently again.*


@NaturallyATLPCH
Umm....NOOOOOOOOOO That's what happens when you're a PJ

As "our folks like to say: "Point Blank. Period".


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I was messing around in my Stash in my Garage one day last week and noticed I have stacked up a lot of unopned packages and I foundt an unopened x3 pack Cream & Coco spun Sugar Reconstructor.

Lawd...I know them joints were only 5 bucks, but how many did I buy?  I thought I was almost done with those.

No worries, I like it, and will no doubt use them or swap a couple.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

IDareT'sHair said:


> @NaturallyATLPCH
> Umm....NOOOOOOOOOO That's what happens when you're a PJ
> 
> As "our folks like to say: "Point Blank. Period".


Yup. A purposeful one.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

IDareT'sHair said:


> I was messing around in my Stash in my Garage one day last week and noticed I have stacked up a lot of unopned packages and I foundt an unopened x3 pack Cream & Coco spun Sugar Reconstructor.
> 
> Lawd...I know them joints were only 5 bucks, but how many did I buy?  I thought I was almost done with those.
> 
> No worries, I like it, and will no doubt use them or swap a couple.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

NaturallyATLPCH said:


>


@NaturallyATLPCH
Gurl...you shoulda' saw my face when I saw those!

Fortunately for me, it is at least something I like.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> *Yup. A purposeful one.*


@NaturallyATLPCH So...did you go back & get it?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Under my Heat Cap with WEN Sweet Almond Mint Hair Oil.  Trying to use these up.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Saludable84 
 on WL  We are all so Proud.

Where does that put you with regards to Shrinkage?


----------



## Saludable84

IDareT'sHair said:


> I was messing around in my Stash in my Garage one day last week and noticed I have stacked up a lot of unopned packages and *I foundt an unopened x3 pack Cream & Coco spun Sugar Reconstructor.
> 
> Lawd...I know them joints were only 5 bucks, but how many did I buy?  I thought I was almost done with those.*
> 
> No worries, I like it, and will no doubt use them or swap a couple.


----------



## Saludable84

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Saludable84
> on WL  We are all so Proud.
> 
> Where does that put you with regards to Shrinkage?



I owe this forum so many blessings. 

Shrinkage I’m APL fully wet, right below SL damp and full SL fully dry.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Saludable84 said:


> I* owe this forum so many blessings.  Shrinkage I’m APL fully wet, right below SL damp and full SL fully dry.*


@Saludable84 
We "Owe" You Too Sis....

Thanks for that "gauge"


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I think Imma add a b/up of a Heat Cap to my BF list.

Especially since I won't be buying that many products this year....


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

IDareT'sHair said:


> @NaturallyATLPCH So...did you go back & get it?


Nope not today.
Probably tomorrow .
I'm not leaving this house today.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> *Nope not today.
> Probably tomorrow.
> I'm not leaving this house today*.


@NaturallyATLPCH 
I'm so Jelly you got x2 days off Werk.  

But that would just make me want two more.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

Saludable84 said:


> I owe this forum so many blessings.
> 
> Shrinkage I’m APL fully wet, right below SL damp and full SL fully dry.


Fabulous! I had this goal for years.
I think if I were younger, I might would keep at it.
Excellent length retention.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

IDareT'sHair said:


> @NaturallyATLPCH
> I'm so Jelly you got x2 days off Werk.
> 
> But that would just make me want two more.


Gurl I am already thinking about Thanksgiving break .


----------



## IDareT'sHair

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> *Gurl I am already thinking about Thanksgiving break* .


@NaturallyATLPCH
I know you are!

How many days do you get then? 

I get Thurs/Fri and I took Monday.  Gotta be home for CM.


----------



## Aggie

Saludable84 said:


> I’m LoPo so anything smoothing will smooth my hair even more and cause tangles.


ohhhhh! Okay Gotcha.


----------



## Aggie

Saludable84 said:


> I owe this forum so many blessings.
> 
> Shrinkage I’m APL fully wet, right below SL damp and full SL fully dry.


Ooooh waist length! That is so awesome. Congrats  hon.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

May add TGIN on my randoms (in case they do $9.99 & Free Ship.

Loved the way the Honey Miracle Mask went on. Will see how I feel once I rinse.  Definitely not wild about the scent.  Will see how I feel once I use it again.  

As a random w/a huge discount, I could see myself getting another one and a Buttercream.

But then again, maybe not.  Under the dryer now and this scent could potentially get on my nerves.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Just got notification from U.SP.S my NW21 is sitting on my porch.


----------



## Aggie

I have some indigo on my hair and will keep it on as long as I can. I really need my hair black today. I know if I head outside to attend my garden, this stuff will be draining all over my neck, back and shoulders from all that heat outside .  I may have to give that an attempt tomorrow since I'm off from work.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

IDareT'sHair said:


> @NaturallyATLPCH
> I know you are!
> 
> How many days do you get then?
> 
> I get Thurs/Fri and I took Monday.  Gotta be home for CM.


The whole week .


----------



## IDareT'sHair

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> *The whole week* .


@NaturallyATLPCH


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Aggie
*cough*

So in your Honor and your recent Candle Buying....

I bought x3 3-Wick B&BW Candles for Fall.


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> *cough*
> 
> So in your Honor and your recent Candle Buying....
> 
> I bought x3 3-Wick B&BW Candles for Fall.



@IDareT'sHair 
oooh you just got me so so excited when I saw candles  I don't know why I like these things so much ...Thanks honey. You make your friend so proud right now  ((happy tear drop))


----------



## Beamodel

Hey ladies
Currently dc’ing with SSI Papaya DC for the first time. Let’s see how it’ll go. I also have some B.A.S.K. Yam on my hair too. 

Hadn’t used that in a while. 

Almost close to using up SD Razzberry. No back ups.  Trying to stretch out it’s usage as long as I can.


----------



## rileypak

*Used up*
TGIN Honey Miracle Hair Mask (x1 backup, future repurchase)


----------



## flyygirlll2

Well, I have a bunch of carts open like a fiend 
I said I was going to wait it out but I might just buy something anyway.... in honor of @Aggie and DH’s Bday   

 I’m getting him stuff too of course but fit something for myself in


----------



## flyygirlll2

rileypak said:


> *Used up*
> TGIN Honey Miracle Hair Mask (x1 backup, future repurchase)



How did you like it? I need to know for research purposes


----------



## Aggie

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> I know you didn't ask me @Aggie , but I actually figured out this was going on because of @Saludable84 . Some things I've used in my hair made it seem strengthening, but kind of rubbery at the same time. Like, my hair was hard to manipulate and slick. Not saying hers felt this way, but avocado does this for me. It smooths my cuticles. It would benefit me if I were straightening my hair but since I never do, handling it any other way was difficult.


Thanks for clearing this up. Now I understand why. So lopo hair does not handle smoothing conditioners very well, got it! Lopo hair seems hard to handle but I gotta be honest, I admire the ability of all lopo haired girls who already know which products work and which ones don't on their hair. My deepest respect to you all.


----------



## Aggie

flyygirlll2 said:


> Well, I have a bunch of carts open like a fiend
> I said I was going to wait it out but I might just buy something anyway.... in honor of @Aggie and DH’s Bday
> 
> I’m getting him stuff too of course but fit something for myself in



 Nice. I like it, I like it a lot!!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> *Used up*
> *TGIN Honey Miracle Hair Mask (x1 backup, future repurchase)*


@rileypak
What's the final verdict?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Saludable84 
Thanks again for the Heavy Sealing tip.  Imma work it all Fall\Winter.


----------



## Aggie

Okay ladies, I just bought a Bon Bon Cheveux Plastic-lined satin cap for my nightly heavy sealing GHE. It's pretty cute too. Here's the one I bought:


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel said:


> *Hey ladies
> Currently dc’ing with SSI Papaya DC for the first time. Let’s see how it’ll go.*


 @Beamodel 

How was this? I have a Jar.


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Beamodel
> 
> How was this? I have a Jar.


Me too so I wanna know as well.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Beamodel
> 
> How was this? I have a Jar.



I really like it. I don’t have anything I’m my hair except that dc & bask Yam. I rinsed my hair with fenugreek tea and my hair feels so soft and moist. Next time I’m gonna dc only with this to see if I get the same effects. If so, then I’ll be buying this dc again. It has a good amount of slip too.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Beamodel


Thank you Ms. Lady.

Very Nice Review.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Beamodel @Aggie
I had a b/up and swapped it with another Poster. 

I'll try to grab another one next Sale and a Sugar Peach and Coriander Fig.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> I was messing around in my Stash in my Garage one day last week and noticed I have stacked up a lot of unopned packages and* I foundt an unopened x3 pack Cream & Coco spun Sugar Reconstructor.*
> 
> Lawd...I know them joints were only 5 bucks, but how many did I buy?  I thought I was almost done with those.
> 
> No worries, I like it, and will no doubt use them or swap a couple.


@IDareT'sHair 
 Good think you like it


----------



## rileypak

@flyygirlll2 @IDareT'sHair 

TGIN DC mini-review:
smell - like fruit and honey but in a cloyingly sweet way to me; not a fan but thankfully it doesn't linger after being rinsed out (my leave ins pretty much override any trace of it)

texture - loose, not super runny but it is loose

slip - really good slip; I used it solo on my nape to detangle tonight (hair had not been detangled at all beforehand) and I got through both nape sections in less than a minute; I'll have to see how it performs on the rest of my head

rinse out - hair was soft and a bit smooth; it felt really moisturized


----------



## Aggie

Beamodel said:


> I really like it. I don’t have anything I’m my hair except that dc & bask Yam. I rinsed my hair with fenugreek tea and my hair feels so soft and moist. Next time I’m gonna dc only with this to see if I get the same effects. If so, then I’ll be buying this dc again. It has a good amount of slip too.


Thanks for that awesome review @Beamodel.


----------



## Saludable84

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Saludable84
> Thanks again for the Heavy Sealing tip.  Imma work it all Fall\Winter.


About to get my seal on.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> *TGIN DC mini-review:*
> *smell - like fruit and honey but in a cloyingly sweet way to me; not a fan but thankfully it doesn't linger after being rinsed out (my leave ins pretty much override any trace of it) rinse out - hair was soft and a bit smooth; it felt really moisturized*


@rileypak
Agree with this entire post.

Very Nice Review.

The scent may be issue - but the performance is nice.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *Good thing you like it*


@curlyhersheygirl

Hmph. 
You might see one in Your Mailbox.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Saludable84 said:


> *About to get my seal on.*


@Saludable84
What kinda' stuff you gone use?


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

Good morning all!
Great review of the SSI Papaya, I have a jar of that I'll be using soon. The last SSI DC I used was the Curl Moist and I wasn't too crazy about it.

Think I'll use bae this wash day, APB Red Raspberry and Mint DC.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Saludable84
> Thanks again for the Heavy Sealing tip.  Imma work it all Fall\Winter.


If we actually have a winter, this might be worth a shot .


----------



## Saludable84

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Saludable84
> What kinda' stuff you gone use?


I finally tried ST Sweet Potatoe Pie. I really like that stuff. And I don’t need a lot of it. Type 4 is my number 1 but that might bump QB AOHC.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

Saludable84 said:


> I finally tried ST Sweet Potatoe Pie. I really like that stuff. And I don’t need a lot of it. Type 4 is my number 1 but that might bump QB AOHC.


As much crap as I talked about Siamese Twists, might add her to the list.
Only because her creams are always thick in density. Not too sure what's going on with APB's creams lately, they are very loose in consistency. I am transitioning towards thick creams that provide hold since I'll be wearing flat twist outs more frequently.


----------



## Aggie

Morning all. My Zenia indigo treatment yesterday turned out well and I am wondering if it's because I left it on for 4 hours this time instead of the usual 2 to 2.5 hours


----------



## Saludable84

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> *As much crap as I talked about Siamese Twists, might add her to the list.*
> Only because her creams are always thick in density. Not too sure what's going on with APB's creams lately, they are very loose in consistency. I am transitioning towards thick creams that provide hold since I'll be wearing flat twist outs more frequently.



I have a soft spot for Nik. I really like her. I want to try another product or two  

I will research her, but won’t write any papers


----------



## rileypak

Saludable84 said:


> I will research her, but won’t write any papers


----------



## Aggie

Today I bought myself some activated charcoal powder, bentonite, rhassoul, french green, and kaolin clays. 

I also just bought 1 - 32 oz bottle of AVG and 2 - 32 oz bottles of AVJ all for my ayurveda and clay treatments.


----------



## Aggie

Saludable84 said:


> About to get my seal on.


I just hendigo'ed my hair and can't really add oils to it until maybe Wednesday. I wanna do my heavy sealing so bad but I need this indigo to set good.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Saludable84 Yassssss Siamese Twists Sweet Potatoe Pie Hair Creme.

@NaturallyATLPCH 
Her Cremes did me right a couple winters ago. 

I lurves the Luxury Butter, Pumpkin Coconut Hair Dress (using that now), Ultimate, Sweet Potatoe and I also want a Raspberry Henna.

Had that one before and never bought a b/up.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

Hair is cut. Will cleanse and color touch up tomorrow.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> *Hair is cut. Will cleanse and color touch up tomorrow.*


@NaturallyATLPCH 


When do you return to school?


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

IDareT'sHair said:


> @NaturallyATLPCH
> 
> 
> When do you return to school?


Thanks boo! Wednesday.
I'm prepooing now.


----------



## beautyaddict1913

Heyyyy y’all! Last night I went through my Ayurvedic stash and found my methi powder (fenugreek). I threw out an old package of Nupur henna, an old box of Hesh Henna, and two boxes of Brahmi powders. I will placing an Amazon order soon. Trying to get my Ayurveda regimen together. I slept in my DC after I rinsed my henna last night. I worked from home today so I never rinsed so I will sleep in my DC again tonight and wet bun in the morning. I found some Dr. Miracles gel when going through my stash last night. I will try it tomorrow. Hopefully no flakes. I’m getting my custom wig made Friday! So excited for the color!


----------



## beautyaddict1913

Saludable84 said:


> I finally tried ST Sweet Potatoe Pie. I really like that stuff. And I don’t need a lot of it. Type 4 is my number 1 but that might bump QB AOHC.



That makes me want to try it! I tried the type 4 long ago. I remember liking it but I was so crazy about some Donna Marie buttercream that smelled like cake frosting. I loved all the dessert smelling  products lol. Vatika frosting! Bask cacao! Yum lol


----------



## beautyaddict1913

Aggie said:


> Today I bought myself some activated charcoal powder, bentonite, rhassoul, french green, and kaolin clays.
> 
> I also just bought 1 - 32 oz bottle of AVG and 2 - 32 oz bottles of AVJ all for my ayurveda and clay treatments.



How will you be using the activated charcoal?


----------



## beautyaddict1913

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> Fabulous! I had this goal for years.
> I think if I were younger, I might would keep at it.
> Excellent length retention.


What would you say are a few things that truly helped you retain length?


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

beautyaddict1913 said:


> What would you say are a few things that truly helped you retain length?


Putting my hair away and bunning.
However, since my hair grows slow and I don't have the patience to keep length on my head more than 3 years, I'll never know.

I'm entering a phase where I don't want long hair.


----------



## Aggie

beautyaddict1913 said:


> How will you be using the activated charcoal?


I initially bought it to whiten my teeth but now I will also be adding a teaspoon of it to my clay mixes to cleanse my hair as well, but mostly to whiten my teeth.


----------



## beautyaddict1913

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> Putting my hair away and bunning.
> However, since my hair grows slow and I don't have the patience to keep length on my head more than 3 years, I'll never know.
> 
> I'm entering a phase where I don't want long hair.


Thank you!! You give me so much hope by saying bunning! I can rock a bun! Homemade Twists and braids looks so childish on me. I’m already getting turned down at the wine sample counter when wearing weave, so I dare not wear twists that aren’t professionally done lol. Perhaps one day I will go and have some twists done that I can rock for 2-3 weeks and experiment with different up-do’s but those things are expensive and what if I don’t like them after I have shelled out so much cash on such a temporary style lol. Anyway thank you luv and congrats!!!!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

beautyaddict1913 said:


> *I threw out an old package of Nupur henna, an old box of Hesh Henna, and two boxes of Brahmi powders.* *I found some Dr. Miracles gel when going through my stash last night.*


@beautyaddict1913
*Cackles at you throwing out all these old powders* 

Dies at Dr. M.iracles!  

I remember when me and @chebaby use to Swap and we would always tease each other we were going to send each other a bunch of VO5, Dr. M.iracles, DoGrow, Suave and ORS.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I convo'ed SD's and she responded right away and told me about the 7-14 day processing time (order placed 10-01) and said my stuff should ship no later than Saturday.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

beautyaddict1913 said:


> Thank you!! You give me so much hope by saying bunning! I can rock a bun! Homemade Twists and braids looks so childish on me. I’m already getting turned down at the wine sample counter when wearing weave, so I dare not wear twists that aren’t professionally done lol. Perhaps one day I will go and have some twists done that I can rock for 2-3 weeks and experiment with different up-do’s but those things are expensive and what if I don’t like them after I have shelled out so much cash on such a temporary style lol. Anyway thank you luv and congrats!!!!!


You are welcome! I noticed hella length retention with my buns. I don't like wigs or fake hair so this was ideal. No tension on my edges so my hair line is still in tact.
I am really loving my cut. 8 ounce DCs will last me a minute .


----------



## Aggie

Good Evening ladies. I trust everyone is having a wonderful evening so far. I need to spend more time figuring out which other powders I need to get to complete my ayurveda stash. I know I need some Aritha powder just to add to other powders for cleansing and of course Tulsi and Neem powders just because. What can I say,  I'm a PJ...

I thought I'd look for Kalpi tone as well since I haven't seen this one in ages. I remember it was awesome for darkening my hair. Limme go search now.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

Did not color touch up today. I've decided to do it this weekend.
So the Mane Choice Egyptian stuff is meh. The leave in had no slip and the twisting gel has biotin and aloe in it. While they smell great, they are not must haves in my stash. Im taking them back to Sally's.
I am thinking of taking the DC back also because aloe is the second ingredient. Not wanting my cuticles shut during the DC process.


----------



## Aggie

Okay I found them on www.ranisworldfoods.com - offers free shipping $55 or more. I decided to go for free shipping so I bought:

*Hesh Amla Powder 100G* x 2

*Hesh Aritha Powder 100G* x 1

*Hesh Brahmi Powder 100G* x 2

*Hesh Kalpi Tone 100G* x 6

*Hesh Neem 100G* x 1

*Hesh Rose Petal Powder 50G* x 3

*Hesh Tulsi Powder* x 1

I'm good with powders and clays for a long while now so I'm done shopping for these items at the moment. I just need to restock my HG items during BF.


----------



## Aggie

Just ordered some Curly Proverbz Green Tea Rinse - 24 rinse package, a few minutes ago. I can't wait to try this one.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> *So the Mane Choice Egyptian stuff is meh. The leave in had no slip and the twisting gel has biotin and aloe in it. While they smell great, they are not must haves in my stash. Im taking them back to Sally's.
> I am thinking of taking the DC back also because aloe is the second ingredient. Not wanting my cuticles shut during the DC process.*


@NaturallyATLPCH
Are you going to exchange it for the Mielle Pomegranate & Honey?  Or Oyin Hair Dew or some Alikay stuff?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Evening Ladies!

Hope all is Well!


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

IDareT'sHair said:


> @NaturallyATLPCH
> Are you going to exchange it for the Mielle Pomegranate & Honey?  Or Oyin Hair Dew or some Alikay stuff?


I went and bought the Pomegranate and Honey Custard and Leave In earlier today .
I'm just going back to get my monies .


----------



## IDareT'sHair

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> *I went and bought the Pomegranate and Honey Custard and Leave In earlier today .*


@NaturallyATLPCH 
........

How did I know?


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

IDareT'sHair said:


> @NaturallyATLPCH
> ........
> 
> How did I know?


PJ telepathy


----------



## IDareT'sHair

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> *PJ telepathy*


@NaturallyATLPCH 
It's Real!


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

IDareT'sHair said:


> @NaturallyATLPCH
> It's Real!


@IDareT'sHair we be knowin girlie!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> *we be knowin girlie!*


@NaturallyATLPCH
Shole Do!

So, what did you put on your Hair today/tonight?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Morn'in Product Lovers Errrwhere!

Still waiting on SD's. 

Finished up Tiiva Green Tea Hair Milk.  No b/ups.  Love it, but not sure I can find it anywhere to replace? 

Will see if Tiiva still has a site. If so, Imma look at the Coffee & Capacau (sp) DC'er.

Pulled out Jakeala's Coconut & Shea.  Will rotate that now with Claudie's Hair Frappe which is almost gone as well. 

When I finish that up, I'll put an APB Lotion into rotation w/Jakeala.


----------



## Aggie

Hi Everyone ,

Good to be home from work, thank God. I had a very long day today and I just want to hit the sack as soon as possible. Maybe in about an hour or so, I will. I trust everyone is having super duper day.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

IDareT'sHair said:


> @NaturallyATLPCH
> Shole Do!
> 
> *So, what did you put on your Hair today/tonight?*


@NaturallyATLPCH


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Evenin' Product Junkresses!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Mornin' Ladies!

What's New?

Ya'll shole have been quiet around these parts.....

Pulled out Jakeala's Coconut & Shea Hair Lotion and remember how it is.


----------



## KinksAndInk

IDareT'sHair said:


> Mornin' Ladies!
> 
> What's New?
> 
> Ya'll shole have been quiet around these parts.....
> 
> Pulled out Jakeala's Coconut & Shea Hair Lotion and remember how it is.


Mornin. I’m just waiting on orders from KindredButters, some random Etsy vendor for my scrunchies and my oils from piping rock.

Also waiting on some herbs to be restocked to place an order. Going to try this ayurvedic thing for the rest of the year and all of 2018. Looking for a reputable (and inexpensive) place to purchase cassia. And I need to grab some clays. 

Planning on phasing out otg products, going slightly DIY/ayurvedic and will only purchase DCs and Redken cleansing cream. On a mission to use up a lot of stuff by the end of Q1 2018.

Feels like I just typed my life story


----------



## IDareT'sHair

KinksAndInk said:


> *On a mission to use up a lot of stuff by the end of Q1 2018.  *


@KinksAndInk 
 Nice Plan!


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

IDareT'sHair said:


> @NaturallyATLPCH


I used Mielle's Custard, leave in, and twisting souffle for a twist out, I could've bypassed the souffle and just used the leave in and gel.

I'll try to post a pic of the cut, my tablet has been acting weird lately.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Even'n Ladies!

My Biotin came today.  I ran out (which is definitely not like me).  So, I reupped on a x3pk of 10,000 mcg's.


----------



## Aggie

Evening PJs. I think I am catching a flu. My body feels really run down and I could use another vacation...already. If I get worse, I won't be doing  anything to my hair this weekend.


----------



## rileypak




----------



## beautyaddict1913

IDareT'sHair said:


> @beautyaddict1913
> *Cackles at you throwing out all these old powders*
> 
> Dies at Dr. M.iracles!
> 
> I remember when me and @chebaby use to Swap and we would always tease each other we were going to send each other a bunch of VO5, Dr. M.iracles, DoGrow, Suave and ORS.



Lol!!! I’m over here in tears lol!!! I bought that Dr. Miracles gel for a dollar at the dollar store lol. I went with my mom one day and she was buying so much stuff since she loves the dollar store lol. I saw that it didn’t have any cones or mineral oil so I figured I would try it lol.


----------



## beautyaddict1913

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> You are welcome! I noticed hella length retention with my buns. I don't like wigs or fake hair so this was ideal. No tension on my edges so my hair line is still in tact.
> I am really loving my cut. 8 ounce DCs will last me a minute .



How do you do it without tension on your edges? I have very strong edges by the grace of God alone but I don’t want to push them to the limit lol.


----------



## beautyaddict1913

I went to sleep as soon as I got home from work yesterday afternoon so I’m up now burning the midnight oil. I had to get my wash day done before my appointment tomorrow. I used up a jar of hydroquench honey pineapple hibiscus DC. It was just okay to me. I’m not thirsty to repurchase. The next time I wash my hair I will be using up HTN Growth oil. It is just a cone-nuhhh left!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@beautyaddict1913 
Good Job using up stuff Beauty!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Mornin' & Happy Weekend PJ's


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ya'll I had a Bekura Cart made yesterday at work with the new DC'er, got to PayNah and backed it out. 

I was very tempted, especially since it's 12oz.

Decided to wait to see what they do BF.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Used Up:
x1 Siamese Twists Coconut & Pumpkin (no b/ups) Will repurchase.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Did anybody over here get either of the "New" Bekura?


----------



## DeerDance

IDareT'sHair said:


> Did anybody over here get either of the "New" Bekura?




Not yet, will pick some up during black friday.


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> Did anybody over here get either of the "New" Bekura?


I was going to but changed my mind. Decided to put those coins towards skin care and makeup instead.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

beautyaddict1913 said:


> How do you do it without tension on your edges? I have very strong edges by the grace of God alone but I don’t want to push them to the limit lol.


Well I used a knee high and pulled my hair in a puff like fashion then bunned. I didn't use gel or brush the heck out of them because I don't do baby hairs or super neat edges. I am tender headed so that definitely helped.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

Evening all! Getting ready to wind down. I cowashed my hair and put my Mohawk in 9 twists . I am loving the ease of this style. Put some pomade on my sides and brushed them down.
I'll be lame and sleep in a little while.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Mornin' Ladies of Products!

Hope everyone is having a great weekend.  Need to see if I got a Ship Notice from SD's. 

This is day 13


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Shay72 @rileypak @Saludable84
TGIN all products $9.99 TGIN Code = TGINGOESPINK (for Breast Cancer) Sale ends tomorrow.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@NaturallyATLPCH


----------



## rileypak

Morning!! How's everyone?


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

Good morning all! @IDareT'sHair 
I got a ship ship from Jakeala. Right on time since I used up the last of my Shea Amla Hemp Castor Parfait.


----------



## Aggie

Morning everyone 

This morning I massaged my CP growth oil in my scalp after rinsing out my prepoo.

I then added her henna gloss treatment on my hair and will be leaving it in for 30 minutes, cowash with Rusk Deep Shine Smoothing Conditioner, SSI Marula Mallow Leave-in, Bun and I'm out of the house for a few hours.

By the way, my henna gloss treatment today contains SSI Peach Conditioner and CJ Beauticurls Strengthening Conditioner, hibiscus, powder, brahmi and amla powders as well.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> *Morning!! How's everyone?*


@rileypak 
Hey Girl.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@beautyaddict1913 

Hello Addict Of Beauty!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Used Up:
x1 SSI Coriander & Fig.  I think I have x1 b/up.


----------



## Aggie

This morning I used up a liter bottle of Rusk Deep Shine Smoothing Conditioner, no back up and not a repurchase item. It really stretched out my curls too much I think.  

I threw out a bottle of onion oil and a bottle of garlic oil because they had lost their efficacy/strength.


----------



## KinksAndInk

Good evening ladies. Everybody has been getting on my nerves  at job #2 and making me snap on them. It's rainy and gloomy and I'm sleepy because I didn't sleep well last night so my day had been crappy... until I got a shipping notice from KindredButters  so that made me nice for 3.5 seconds. Let me go buy some stuff before I get fired


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

KinksAndInk said:


> Good evening ladies. Everybody has been getting on my nerves  at job #2 and making me snap on them. It's rainy and gloomy and I'm sleepy because I didn't sleep well last night so my day had been crappy... until I got a shipping notice from KindredButters  so that made me nice for 3.5 seconds. Let me go buy some stuff before I get fired


Aww I've had those kind of days. Retail therapy helps .


----------



## KinksAndInk

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> Aww I've had those kind of days. Retail therapy helps .


Yes it does. Doesn't help my savings goals but I value my sanity. And I will be opening a bottle of wine when I get home


----------



## rileypak

@KinksAndInk


----------



## KinksAndInk

rileypak said:


> @KinksAndInk


Thank you!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

KinksAndInk said:


> *Let me go buy some stuff before I get fired *


@KinksAndInk 
I Know the Feeling.  

Better Days Ahead.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Still waiting on Ship Info from SD's.  Lemme contact them.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

IDareT'sHair said:


> Still waiting on Ship Info from SD's.  Lemme contact them.


Is this Silk Dreams?


----------



## MileHighDiva

I'm curious, if she would've blown-up like Courtney/TMC, if she put her all into her business and gave up her primary career?  @IDareT'sHair

I love that line!


----------



## MileHighDiva

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> Is this Silk Dreams?


Yes.


----------



## KinksAndInk

IDareT'sHair said:


> @KinksAndInk
> I Know the Feeling.
> 
> Better Days Ahead.


----------



## Saludable84

MileHighDiva said:


> I'm curious, if she would've blown-up like Courtney/TMC, if she put her all into her business and gave up her primary career?  @IDareT'sHair
> 
> I love that line!


I loved her line too and wished it did get that big. Before I officially joined the board, I’d heard of her on other sites and blogs. She was a big deal. Now? Idk. Not so much. She is still a wealth of knowledge.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@MileHighDiva @NaturallyATLPCH @Saludable84
NATLPCH - Yes Silk Dreams Destination Hydration (HG & Staple R/O).  The only thing I continued buying from this Line. 

Wish the "Dream Big" was still in place tho'  She responded back with my Tracking Info.  

I thought I read some place that she was in Grad School or working on her Doctorate? 

Anyway, I would have loved to see that Line expand.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Aggie
Celebrating your B-Day, I ended up buyin several x3 wick Fall/Winter Scented Candles from B&BW's.

Based on that purchased I ended up buying some Wa.x Tarts.  I think I will switch completely over to B&BW's and no longer buy these types of things from Sarenzo.

If I don't like them I can take them back.  I can get them OTG and it's a much better deal with more Fragrant "staying power" and I'm not ticked off about it due to the staying power, lasting power and the ability to return it if I need to and B&BW's take anything/everything back and replace anything for any reason.

So, I will stick to Sarenzo for H.air & B.ody.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@beautyaddict1913


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@NaturallyATLPCH 
Umm...You think Folks still fallin' for that mess?.....


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl
What's Up Curly? 

How's that BF list coming along?

How's the Braids holding up?


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Hey divas
I'm so behind, I'll have to try and catch up this week.
I've been so  busy looking into preschools for Ari and the process is super frustrating. As most of y'all would remember she was born severely premature and by the grace of God she's been thriving beyond our expectations. That being said, she does have some issues so I need to find the right fit for her. I can't believe how difficult it is to find a preschool that offers everything she needs without being on a long wait list.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> What's Up Curly?
> 
> How's that BF list coming along?
> 
> How's the Braids holding up?


@IDareT'sHair 
Hey sis
I need to seriously finalize that list since I got a few things already.
How is your list looking?

The braids are holding up nicely thanks that Cantu ACV line.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

IDareT'sHair said:


> @NaturallyATLPCH
> Umm...You think Folks still fallin' for that mess?.....


----------



## Saludable84

NaturallyATLPCH said:


>


You da real MVP


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *Hey sis
> I need to seriously finalize that list since I got a few things already.
> How is your list looking?
> The braids are holding up nicely thanks that Cantu ACV line.*


@curlyhersheygirl 
My list is stuck right now.  SD's was in the "Honorable Mentions" and I got my DH so, I can cross that one off.

Would like to knock out a few Liters.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

NaturallyATLPCH said:


>


@NaturallyATLPCH 
...... 

Imma start questions these folks.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> My list is stuck right now.  SD's was in the "Honorable Mentions" and I got my DH so, I can cross that one off.
> 
> Would like to knock out a few Liters.


@IDareT'sHair 
You may still be able to the way these sales are going.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *The braids are holding up nicely thanks that Cantu ACV line.*


@curlyhersheygirl 
How long are you leaving your braids in?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *You may still be able to the way these sales are going*.


@curlyhersheygirl
I'd at least like to get my Liter of Oyin HH out the way.

Or maybe we can get in on those $6 8oz HH's like we did last year.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> How long are you leaving your braids in?


@IDareT'sHair 
6 weeks. Just 3 more to go.



IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> I'd at least like to get my Liter of Oyin HH out the way.
> 
> Or maybe we can get in on those $6 8oz HH's like we did last year.


 That would be awesome


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Saludable84 said:


> *You da real MVP*


@Saludable84 
Ain't She?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *6 weeks. Just 3 more to go.*
> 
> *That would be awesome*



Are you putting the Braids back in?

I know!  We killed that HH....


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> Are you putting the Braids back in?
> 
> I know!  We killed that HH....


@IDareT'sHair 
I may after a few weeks off.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *I may after a few weeks off*.


@curlyhersheygirl
I know you'll be happy to play in your hair.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

Saludable84 said:


> You da real MVP


Hey man, inquiring minds want to know .


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> I know you'll be happy to play in your hair.


@IDareT'sHair 
Yeah I miss doing it


----------



## KinksAndInk

Used up Honey’s Handmade camu camu olive & honey coconut dc. Opened my back up cuz I ran out. Not a repurchase. Ever.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Mornin' Product Luvas!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@divachyk
Good to See You Sis.


----------



## KinksAndInk

Came home to 5 packages. It's a beautiful day


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Came Home to Silk Dreams .....


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

Got my Jakeala today. The strawberry champagne scent? 
Good looking out @curlyhersheygirl this scent smells .


----------



## Saludable84

I got a sample of deodorant from Sarenzo. Now I need it. 

In other news, used up:
8oz jar of APB Cherry Bling (no backups, not a repurchase). 
8oz jar of APB Island Kiwi (x2 backups). 

I liked the cherry bling but it’s the same as Island kiwi to me. Also, I like the moisturizing Conditioner more. I want to try the marula and not easily broken, so it’s best if i just use these up first.


----------



## divachyk

Good Morning!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

divachyk said:


> *Good Morning!*


@divachyk
....


----------



## IDareT'sHair

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> *Good looking out this scent smells .* *Got my Jakeala today. The strawberry champagne scent? *



@NaturallyATLPCH @curlyhersheygirl
I'll hafta' request that one next time I get my coconut Shea Hair Milk.

Right now Love Spellz Berry is my fav along with the Bellini Brutha's Peach & Berry....


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

@divachyk 
Morning sis


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl 
Hey Sis!

You still using NW21?


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> Hey Sis!
> 
> You still using NW21?


@IDareT'sHair 
I sure am. I rotate between that and HTN follicle mist.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *I sure am. I rotate between that and HTN follicle mist.*


@curlyhersheygirl 
Nice!  

Glad I finally got over my irritation and tenderness using this product.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> Nice!
> 
> Glad I finally got over my irritation and tenderness using this product.


@IDareT'sHair
I'm glad too. Do you still use the cream?

I can only use it once daily. Anymore than that and my scalp won't be happy


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl
I'm thinking on APB I'll probably get x1 16oz Keratin DC'er.  I'll get it custom scented if I get it early.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheyguirl
> I'm thinking on APB I'll probably get x1 16oz Keratin DC'er.  I'll get it custom scented if I get it early.


@IDareT'sHair 
That's not a bad idea.
Since I've eliminated MD from my list I may get more stuff from APB


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *I'm glad too. Do you still use the cream?  I can only use it once daily. Anymore than that and my scalp won't be happy*


@curlyhersheygirl
Yep. 

I re-upped on both the Spritz and the Creme.  Right now I'm using the Spritz.


----------



## Aggie

I will be giving away a jar of MHC Sophia's Grease. I think it's way too thick for me. I prefer SSI Coriander & Fig much better. I also finished up a jar of APB Hair and Body Butta. I have a couple more back up jars still left in my stash.


----------



## Aggie

I'll crack open a jar of Alikay Naturals Hair Parfait and see how my hair likes that one.


----------



## LushLox

KinksAndInk said:


> Came home to 5 packages. It's a beautiful day



I love this, it's like Christmas, even if I did buy the things myself! 



IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> Nice!
> 
> Glad I finally got over my irritation and tenderness using this product.



I just used some of the Follicle Mist today. The tenderness is a good thing isn't it? I'm hoping I can get me some tenderness too, but I don't think I use it often enough, only twice a week currently. How often do you (and anyone else) use it?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@LushLox
HTN Follicle Booster is great. 

"Tenderness" I was referencing Netwurks 21.  When I first started using it, I experienced irritation and tenderness.

I can use it now with no ill effects.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Aggie said:


> *I'll crack open a jar of Alikay Naturals Hair Parfait and see how my hair likes that one.*


@Aggie 
Lemme know what you think about this one.  It's more of a Butta' and Sophia's is a grease.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Thinkin' 'bout getting SSI's new Coconut Quench Light Pomade.  It's $10 bucks.  Too bad there is shipping involved.

I might get something else maybe from Siamese Twists instead? 

I just feel like buying a little something.  Chances are, I might end up with nothin'.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

Hey sis @divachyk !!!


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

IDareT'sHair said:


> Thinkin' 'bout getting SSI's new Coconut Quench Light Pomade.  It's $10 bucks.  Too bad there is shipping involved.
> 
> I might get something else maybe from Siamese Twists instead?
> 
> I just feel like buying a little something.  Chances are, I might end up with nothin'.


SSI is only worth it to me if you get free shipping. Her shipping alone is a deterrent.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> *SSI is only worth it to me if you get free shipping. Her shipping alone is a deterrent. *


@NaturallyATLPCH
You right.  You right.

Lemme look at my Jakeala Coconut Shea Milk and see how much that is.

I never wanna spend $60 w/SSI.

ETA:  Made a Jakeala Cart.


----------



## KinksAndInk

What y'all in here buying? If I can still grab an APB subscription box I will. Been a minute since I had one. Depending on what's in it, it might change up my BF list a bit.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

KinksAndInk said:


> *What y'all in here buying? *


@KinksAndInk 
......  Nothin' yet, but I am looking.  

I made a coupla' carts tho'.


----------



## KinksAndInk

IDareT'sHair said:


> @KinksAndInk
> ......  Nothin' yet, but I am looking.
> 
> I made a coupla' carts tho'.


I got about 3 or 4 carts made. But I'll probably only get APB and a couple herbs


----------



## IDareT'sHair

KinksAndInk said:


> I got about 3 or 4 carts made. But I'll probably only get APB and *a couple herbs*


@KinksAndInk
Imma probably get some Ayurvedics too.


----------



## Aggie

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> SSI is only worth it to me if you get free shipping. Her shipping alone is a deterrent.


Agreed @NaturallyATLPCH. I do wait until I need to order enough to get the free shipping . I really wanted to take advantage of the cowash they had for $10 yesterday but I did not need $60 worth of it to get the free shipping. I wanted to get it to try adding some Clay to it to wash my hair with.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> *Lemme know what you think about this one.  It's more of a Butta' and Sophia's is a grease*.


@Aggie


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

So I have two APB Not Easily Broken DCs and a Blue Agave Cleansing conditioner in my APB cart. I want the conditioners because I want them scented.
I also have a coupla hair creams in my cart too.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I bought a couple of Ayurvedic Powders = Amla, Brahmi and Kalpi Tone.  

Will start mixing them into DC'ers whenever they arrive.  (Looked at Shikakai but didn't know what to do with it)?

I have a few more Oils for Hots to get.


----------



## KinksAndInk

IDareT'sHair said:


> @KinksAndInk
> Imma probably get some Ayurvedics too.


What you getting? I just want some cassia, marshmallow root, slippery elm and some shea oelin. Maybe some shikakai and brahmi too. 

KindredButters sent me a henna oil sample. I'll use that after I finish my current batch of CurlyProverbz oil.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

KinksAndInk said:


> *I just want some cassia, marshmallow root, slippery elm *and some shea oelin. *Maybe some shikakai and brahmi too.*  *KindredButters sent me a henna oil sample.*


@KinksAndInk
I still didn't get my Cassia.

I already had Marshmallow Root and Slippery Elm Tea.  Not sure what Shakakai does so I didn't grab it tonight? 

Did get: Amla, Brahmi and Kalpi Tone and a bottle of Majabrh (sp) Oil for HOTs.  Will look into Shikakai more and decide to get it this weekend

That Henna oil sound good.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> *I want the conditioners because I want them scented.*


@NaturallyATLPCH 
What scents are you getting?


----------



## Saludable84

Hey @divachyk


----------



## Saludable84

IDareT'sHair said:


> I bought a couple of Ayurvedic Powders = Amla, Brahmi and Kalpi Tone.
> 
> Will start mixing them into DC'ers whenever they arrive.  (Looked at Shikakai but didn't know what to do with it)?
> 
> I have a few more Oils for Hots to get.


Shikaikai is like a shampoo without the suds effect. Every time I use it, I have dry hair, so I never recommend it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Saludable84 said:


> *Shikaikai is like a shampoo without the suds effect. Every time I use it, I have dry hair, so I never recommend it*.


@Saludable84
Thank you.   That's exactly what I thought.  

I also looked at Tulsi (which said Soap Nuts) so I stayed away from that too.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Naturally Curly: 24% & Free Shipping:
x1 16oz  Oyin Hair Dew (b/up to the b/up to the b/up)
x1 16oz Oyin Honey Hemp
x1 Liter Eulcence Moisture Balance (b/up)


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie


Oh I like this one too but I dunno, I think I like Coriander & Fig better than them all. It doesn't feel as waxy I think.


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> I bought a couple of Ayurvedic Powders = Amla, Brahmi and Kalpi Tone.
> 
> Will start mixing them into DC'ers whenever they arrive.  (Looked at Shikakai but didn't know what to do with it)?
> 
> I have a few more Oils for Hots to get.


@IDareT'sHair 
Where did you get your kalpi tone from? It's not very easy to find online like it used to be.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Aggie
e..bay $8.88  Look there.  Hesh Brand.


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> e..bay $8.88  Look there.  Hesh Brand.


Whoa!  That's a lot of money for a 100 gram box. I got it a lot cheaper from here:

http://www.ranisworldfoods.com/hesh-kalpi-tone-100g/

I bought 6 boxes because the price was just right.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Aggie
Thank you for the name of that shop.  

It would have been a dolla' & some change difference. 

But I'll remember this shop next time.


----------



## bajandoc86

Hi my loves!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@bajandoc86 
Beautiful Avi as always!

How Da' Boo?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Hey Ladies!

NaturallyCurly Shipped.

Lawd...Why do I keep wanting to call that place CurlMart?

BF list looking slimmer & slimmer.


----------



## Aggie

*Okay I have a few shipments that arrived and will be picking them up from the courier as soon as I get some free time:*

My Aloe Vera Powder
Moringa Powder
Activated Charcoal
Bentonite Clay
Rhassoul Clay
French Green Clay
White Kaolin Clay
All my Ayurveda powders from Ranis World Foods
Aloe Vera Juice and Gel from Vitacost

*Still Waiting on:*

Tea rinse from BelleBar
Scrunchies from Etsy
My 4 Wigs from Divatress


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

IDareT'sHair said:


> @NaturallyATLPCH
> What scents are you getting?


I want Strawberry Cheesecake and Pumpkin Marshmallow.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

Hi ladies!
I didn't place the APB order...yet.
I'll be placing a Naturally Curly order. I call it Curl Mart too .
My Redken Genius Cowash arrived today. I think I will use it this wash day coming up.


----------



## flyygirlll2

Hey @divachyk 

@IDareT'sHair I ended up getting that blow dryer based off the Hits & Misses thread  I blame ya’ll for my continued pjism


----------



## IDareT'sHair

flyygirlll2 said:


> *I ended up getting that blow dryer based off the Hits & Misses thread  I blame ya’ll for my continued pjism*


@flyygirlll2
Lemme know what you think when you try it. 

You know I'm "tools" challenged.

I'll practice again this wash day.  Did you get anything from NC?


----------



## flyygirlll2

IDareT'sHair said:


> @flyygirlll2
> Lemme know what you think when you try it.
> 
> You know I'm "tools" challenged.
> 
> I'll practice again this wash day.  Did you get anything from NC?



I used it on one section of my hair last night on low and it wasn’t too bad. I plan to use it on my whole head next time. 

No, I think I might just wait until BF to get something from there.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

flyygirlll2 said:


> *I used it on one section of my hair last night on low and it wasn’t too bad. I plan to use it on my whole head next time.*


Did you put anything on that section before you blew it dry?  I used low, but wanted to use HIGH!......

I just told @curlyhersheygirl  Ya'll will probably get a better deal - but I thought mine was pretty good w/Free Shipping.

If they offer it again, I will try to get x2 MHC Type 4. (If it's in-stock)


----------



## flyygirlll2

IDareT'sHair said:


> Did you put anything on that section before you blew it dry?  I used low, but wanted to use HIGH!......
> 
> I just told @curlyhersheygirl  Ya'll will probably get a better deal - but I thought mine was pretty good w/Free Shipping.
> 
> If they offer it again, I will try to get x2 MHC Type 4. (If it's in-stock)



I used The Mane Choice 2 in 1 Thermal Serum. I had bought a few products for straightening from the line last year, so it was my first time using it. It’s a nice serum. It dried my hair pretty well on low so I was pleased. 

I bought it off Amazon since I have prime. I got it as an open box item, so it was pretty cheap. All in all I ain’t mad at this tool  cause I too am not that skilled either.


----------



## flyygirlll2

@IDareT'sHair Speaking of MHC, I used Buttery Soy on my hair last night. I forgot how good it feels on my hair.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

flyygirlll2 said:


> I used The Mane Choice 2 in 1 Thermal Serum. I had bought a few products for straightening from the line last year, so it was my first time using it. It’s a nice serum. It dried my hair pretty well on low so I was pleased.
> 
> *I bought it off Amazon since I have prime. I got it as an open box item, so it was pretty cheap. All in all I ain’t mad at this tool  cause I too am not that skilled either.*



@flyygirlll2 
Yeah, I ain't mad at it either. 

I think if I was "skilled" at using tools - I would have laid it out....

I used PM's Super Skinny.  This Wash Day, I may use a Blow-Fry Creme.


----------



## Aggie

Good Evening Chicas.

Right here thinking about what I will be doing to my hair this weekend. These grays are taking over my hairline again so I know I will need to color my hair soon. Soooo, I may end up giving myself a hendigo treatment.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Aggie @curlyhersheygirl 

What Ya'll DC'ing with these days?

Also @flyygirlll2

I may try APB's NEB this wash day?


----------



## bajandoc86

@IDareT'sHair he's good! Trying to organise a trip close to Christmas like I did last year.


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie @curlyhersheygirl
> 
> What Ya'll DC'ing with these days?
> 
> Also @flyygirlll2
> 
> I may try APB's NEB this wash day?


@IDareT'sHair 

Well I'm out of APB NEB and will have to re-up on that one next BF sale. I am using up CJ Beauticurls Strengthening Conditioner and SSI Peach Conditioner. I still have a jar of APB UCS that I will move on to when I'm done with these two.


----------



## Aggie

You know I really like this SSI Peach Conditioner and I know that I will have to order more during the next BF sale along with the Coriander Fig Balm - Yum


----------



## IDareT'sHair

bajandoc86 said:


> *he's good! Trying to organise a trip close to Christmas like I did last year.*


@bajandoc86
Awwww...... #excited


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Aggie said:


> *You know I really like this SSI Peach Conditioner and I know that I will have to order more during the next BF sale along with the Coriander Fig Balm - Yum *


@Aggie
These are both on my list too!!...


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> These are both on my list too!!...


@IDareT'sHair 
I can certainly understand why too. I finally pulled out that SSI Peach and I mean, WOW! that thing melted my tangles so nicely. I love it!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Aggie @flyygirlll2 @curlyhersheygirl @bajandoc86
Do any of you know if TMC Vitamins are large?  What size are they?  I am currently taking ApoGhee and dem suckas' is YUGE.

Phyto's are so tiny.  I thought I'd try TMC on my off months from Phyto - but may not if they are Big!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Aggie 
You got me "Hooked" on B&BW's Candle's & Tarts.  I need to slow my roll AND they need to stop having incessant Sales.

I can say tonight with "certainty" I won't be returning to Sarenzo any time soon for H.ome Fra.grances.  They let me down with that watered down mess they been selling lately.


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> You got me "Hooked" on B&BW's Candle's & Tarts.  I need to slow my roll AND they need to stop having incessant Sales.
> 
> I can say tonight with "certainty" I won't be returning to Sarenzo any time soon for H.ome Fra.grances.  They let me down with that watered down mess they been selling lately.


@IDareT'sHair 
Don't you just hate it when vendors impress you that first time around and then all of a sudden, they send you crap later? i hate that foolishness so much.


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie @flyygirlll2 @curlyhersheygirl @bajandoc86
> Do any of you know if TMC Vitamins are large?  What size are they?  I am currently taking ApoGhee and dem suckas' is YUGE.
> 
> Phyto's are so tiny.  I thought I'd try TMC on my off months from Phyto - but may not if they are Big!



@IDareT'sHair 
They are regular sized capsules. Not a problem for me to swallow at all.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Aggie 
And got the nerve to charge you "Extra" if you want an extra-shot of Fra.grance!...

Just make it right the 1st time. 

Why I gotta pay extra $ for an extra boost of durn freakin' Fra.grance!!!!!....


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> *And got the nerve to charge you "Extra" if you want an extra-shot of Fra.grance*!...
> 
> Just make it right the 1st time.
> 
> Why I gotta pay extra $ for an extra boost of durn freakin' Fra.grance!!!!!....




Say what nah! Well Chile please. That ain't never hapnin' with me


----------



## flyygirlll2

@IDareT'sHair TMC pills are not big. I can’t be bothered with horse sized vitamins.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Aggie said:


> *Say what nah! Well Chile please. That ain't never hapnin' with me *


@Aggie
Yeah, they are charging extra for an Extra Shot of Fra.grance.

Puhleeze they got me bent.

@victory777 I'm only posting this here because I don't wanna totally hijack the Sarenzo's Thread, not that I'm one to push stuff but anyway gurl....B&BW's have their 3 wicks for $12.95.

I did grab the Balsam based on your recommendation.  (and a couple others).  But I need to leave them folks alone tho'.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

flyygirlll2 said:


> *TMC pills are not big. I can’t be bothered with horse sized vitamins.*


@flyygirlll2
Them durn ApoGhees are Huge!  And they come back up on me.  

Today it was better.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@flyygirlll2 
This wash day I might use Apoghee Green Tea & Keratin if I decide not to use a Blow-Fry Creme.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Aggie
I will use my Kalpi Tone as you suggested, on well Oil-Hair.


----------



## flyygirlll2

@IDareT'sHair For the times I do remember to take them, I’m currently on GNC Hair, Skin, and Nails  vitamins. They’re not huge so I’m good. I’m also taking Collagen (powder form) too.


I have the Aphogee Green Tea. Initially, I thought about using it but I didn’t want protein overload so I didn’t. On a day I don’t use protein, I would use it.

Hmmmm.... Kalpi Tone?  
Please let me know how that goes because I’m
currently using Nupur Henna which gives my hair life


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@flyygirlll2 
What are you DC'ing with?


----------



## flyygirlll2

IDareT'sHair said:


> @flyygirlll2
> What are you DC'ing with?



I DC’d with both 22nd Century Woman’s Conditioner and Hair Stew ( has Cassia & herbs).


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@flyygirlll2
I'll try another Blow-Dry Creme again first.  

I think I have some Joico something or other?  It might be for flat Ironing tho'.

Oh about the "Tool" I didn't have a lot of shedding or anything like that in the tool.  It worked just fine.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

flyygirlll2 said:


> I DC’d with both 22nd Century Woman’s Conditioner and *Hair Stew ( has Cassia & herbs)*.



@flyygirlll2 
This sounds


----------



## flyygirlll2

@IDareT'sHair Since I did straighten my hair, I’ll be doing a protein treatment next wash but have to decide on what DC to use. I really want to do another henna gloss but I know I will need to do this protein treatment.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@flyygirlll2
I may use HTN or Saremzo's Quinoa (since they are both open).  I also have a J.Monique strengthener opened.

I can't remember if it is the Nettle one or another one (but it's open).


----------



## flyygirlll2

@IDareT'sHair So far that tool is good. I typically hate blow dryers because they leave my hair so dry but this one doesn’t. 

It was my first time using the Hair Stew but I really liked it. My hair felt soft afterwards. I want to use it with a different DC next time though.


----------



## flyygirlll2

IDareT'sHair said:


> @flyygirlll2
> I may use HTN or Saremzo's Quinoa (since they are both open).  I also have a J.Monique strengthener opened.
> 
> I can't remember if it is the Nettle one or another one (but it's open).



I’ve read good reviews about the HTN but haven’t tried it though. Quinoa is weird on my hair depending on where it falls on the ingredient list so I passed on the Sarenzo DC.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

flyygirlll2 said:


> *I’ve read good reviews about the HTN but haven’t tried it though. Quinoa is weird on my hair depending on where it falls on the ingredient list so I passed on the Sarenzo DC.*


@flyygirlll2 
HTN's Amino DC'er is very nice and light and fruity.  

Packs a nice light/med protein punch too.

I know @rileypak said the same thing about Quinoa.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

flyygirlll2 said:


> *It was my first time using the Hair Stew but I really liked it. My hair felt soft afterwards. I want to use it with a different DC next time though.*


@flyygirlll2 
This sounds very interesting!  Will hafta' look it up.


----------



## rileypak

@IDareT'sHair
@flyygirlll2
Yeah quinoa makes my hair hard if it's too high up so I try to avoid it whenever possible.


----------



## rileypak

Morning everyone!

Planning to use SD DCs this wash day. I'll either use Shea What or Avocado Pudding...

Still loving the SSI Papaya Nourishing Conditioner for detangling  that one and the Apple Nectar Nourishing Conditioner are both 
SSI will definitely be getting some of my money during their next good sale. I just wish they made both of those in 16 ounce bottles. Having those (especially Apple Nectar) eases the pain of the Pomegranate one being discontinued.


----------



## Aggie

Morning All!

Already dressed for work and heading out in a few minutes. I want to give myself a hendigo treatment this weekend. Maybe I should go mix it before I leave the house.


----------



## Saludable84

Morning!

@Aggie  thinking of doing the same. My hair was really spongy last wash day.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Hey Ladies!

Happy Weekend.  My NC might come today.  I know it shipped = x1 Liter Elucence, x1 16oz Hair Dew and x1 16oz Honey Hemp.  And I should be getting some of my Powders this weekend too.

I had to get a new Battery for my Tablet last night, so I should get the new one from A.m.azon, so I will probably be off the grid until  sometime tomorrow evening.

Well...Lemme mosey on over to NC and see what's up on this Flash Sale.


----------



## rileypak

First wash day in November, I'll do a cassia treatment. Will likely mix cassia, chamomile, aloe vera, and marshmallow root again. 
In December, I'll start adding tablespoons of henna (Red Raj) to the mix.


----------



## Aggie

I did mix my Karishma henna treatment this morning before I left for work. I hope I'm home in time to apply it before I head to bed tonight -  I'm going to be out a little later than expected.

I did mix it with some hibiscus, amla, brahmi, and bhringraj powders, about 3 ounces of avj, some water and 2 tablespoons of SSI Peach Conditioner. Its been sitting in my hot cabbie all day. The dye should be released by the time I get home.


----------



## Aggie

Saludable84 said:


> Morning!
> 
> @Aggie  thinking of doing the same. My hair was really spongy last wash day.


   It's time to do something strengthening to your hair.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

So with my short hair and no plans on growing out longer hair, I think I am going to abandon ayurvedic treatments. They are very time consuming and I just don't feel motivated anymore.

I'll just stick with blue black dye and Jazzing Clear rinse for shine.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Why didn't yall tell me darcy's botanicals  went out of business


----------



## rileypak

curlyhersheygirl said:


> Why didn't yall tell me darcy's botanicals  went out of business


Thought her shop was just closed for a few months?


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

rileypak said:


> Thought her shop was just closed for a few months?


@rileypak 
I thought so too but her etsy store no longer exists and her website domain hasn't been renewed


----------



## rileypak

curlyhersheygirl said:


> Why didn't yall tell me darcy's botanicals  went out of business


Oh wait their domain is down. That's usually not good


----------



## rileypak

curlyhersheygirl said:


> @rileypak
> I thought so too but her etsy store no longer exists and her website domain hasn't been renewed


Might have to grab what you can from one of the variety sites...


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

rileypak said:


> Might have to grab what you can from one of the variety sites...


@rileypak 
I was just doing the same thing. Most of what I wanted is already sold out.


----------



## Saludable84

curlyhersheygirl said:


> Why didn't yall tell me darcy's botanicals  went out of business


Wait.... what!!!!! How?


----------



## Saludable84

I had been questioning myself for a while what was going on with Darcys. There seemed to be a lot going on over there.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

curlyhersheygirl said:


> Why didn't yall tell me darcy's botanicals  went out of business


I was coming in here to ask about this. One of my colleagues and I were discussing this when she went to her website and it was shut down.


----------



## Aggie

My Bon Bon Cheveaux cap is at the courier and I should be picking it up tomorrow. I really wished I had time to pick it up today so I can henna with it tomorrow morning.


----------



## Aggie

curlyhersheygirl said:


> @rileypak
> I thought so too but her etsy store no longer exists and her website domain hasn't been renewed


Um Say what Nah! Oh dear. This is not good news at all .


----------



## Saludable84

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> I was coming in here to ask about this. One of my colleagues and I were discussing this when she went to her website and it was shut down.


I only have 3 conditioners left. So now, I can’t use them.


----------



## Aggie

Morning Chicas.

About to cowash out my indigo with Joico Color Therapy K-Pak Conditioner and apply my Kerastase Cristaliste DC for half an hour then I have to dash out of the house to run some errands.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

Saludable84 said:


> I only have 3 conditioners left. So now, I can’t use them.


Sigh. Well I need to find some back ups to APB juuuuust in case the same thing happens. 
You just never know what people are going through business wise.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *Why didn't yall tell me darcy's botanicals  went out of business*


@curlyhersheygirl 

NOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Hey Gurls!

Well, I'm back in bitness.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

IDareT'sHair said:


> Hey Gurls!
> 
> Well, I'm back in bitness.


Hey girlie! @IDareT'sHair


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@NaturallyATLPCH 


How's the New Cut?  

I went to scrounge up some DB on Hattache, but didn't see what I wanted/needed.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

So the PJ in me wanted to give the Mane Choice Egyptian Line gel another shot. I had a 30% off coupon and the line is still buy 2 get one free so I got the gel, DC, and oil.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My Hair was Uber Soft today.  Wonder if it was that Ayurvedic Oil?


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

IDareT'sHair said:


> @NaturallyATLPCH
> 
> 
> How's the New Cut?
> 
> I went to scrounge up some DB on Hattache, but didn't see what I wanted/needed.


Gurl I am LOVING IT. Best decision I could've ever made.
I know about Darcy's! I would've loaded up on Pumpkin DC. Most things are sold out.


----------



## Saludable84

IDareT'sHair said:


> My Hair was Uber Soft today.  Wonder if it was that Ayurvedic Oil?


What did you use?


----------



## Saludable84

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> Gurl I am LOVING IT. Best decision I could've ever made.
> I know about Darcy's! I would've loaded up on Pumpkin DC. Most things are sold out.


Her DC was my HG. It was the only thing I really purchased from there. I figured something was going on with the label mishaps. Now I’m sad. Really sad.


----------



## Saludable84

@Aggie i did a two step. My hair feels much better. I knew it was time and I’m glad I didn’t wait too much longer. 

I like the darker color too. 

I think going forward, I will mix herbs with my Deep Conditioner to keep my hair stronger longer. I haven’t done a two step since summer, and a gloss about a month ago. So I think I’ll have to stick with two step every few months and cassia in between, as it’s not as strong.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Saludable84 said:


> *Now I’m sad. Really sad.*


@Saludable84
Gurl So Am I. 

This would be the time I would be ready to load up on my Eucalyptus & Mint Scalp Butter. Had I known this, I wouldn't have blown through or swapped any of the jars I had.

I shole hope Kindred Butters Naomi's Grease can be a suitable dupe. 

1st Komaza lets me down with their Scalp Butter, Purabody Tea & Mangio Scalp Butter does the same thing and now DB.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Saludable84 said:


> *What did you use?*


Zenia Brand:  Amla, Brahmi, Shikaki, Hibiscus & Bringaraj Oil 100% Natural - No Mineral Oil

Directions say leave on Overnight OR 5-6 Hours.  I left on 5-6 Hours this a.m. wrapped in Saran Wrap, Plastic Cap & Scarf.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

IDareT'sHair said:


> Zenia Brand:  Amla, Brahmi, Shikaki, Hibiscus & Bringaraj Oil 100% Natural - No Mineral Oil
> 
> Directions say leave on Overnight OR 5-6 Hours.  I left on 5-6 Hours this a.m. wrapped in Saran Wrap, Plastic Cap & Scarf.


I want to leave my prepoos in overnight but I can't sleep with plastic on my head anymore. The last time I did I woke up in a cold sweat .


----------



## IDareT'sHair

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> *Gurl I am LOVING IT. Best decision I could've ever made.
> I know about Darcy's! I would've loaded up on Pumpkin DC. Most things are sold out.*



@NaturallyATLPCH 
Awww....I know it's Fiyah.  

What did the chirrens say when they saw it?

Are you using Oils, Creams, Butters or Lotions on it?  Or what Combo?

I have x1 16oz DB Pumpkin Seed DC'er left in my Stash x1...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> *I can't sleep with plastic on my head anymore. The last time I did I woke up in a cold sweat* .


@NaturallyATLPCH
I hear you!  I don't like overnight-ing either.

I hate it, but tried several times.  Now I'm back to a couple hours.

That mess is for the birds.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

IDareT'sHair said:


> @NaturallyATLPCH
> Awww....I know it's Fiyah.
> 
> What did the chirrens say when they saw it?
> 
> Are you using Oils, Creams, Butters or Lotions on it?  Or what Combo?
> 
> I have x1 16oz DB Pumpkin Seed DC'er left in my Stash x1...


Gurl, the chirren were like, "We are so proud you cut your hair!" 
I guess they were tired of the bun.
Another one said I looked prettier with the cut.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Naturally ATLPCH
> I hear you!  I don't like overnight-ing either.
> 
> I hate it, but tried several times.  Now I'm back to a couple hours.
> 
> That mess is for the birds.


I know! 
I'm going to at least prepoo with an ayurvedic oil so I won't feel left out .
Now I'm going to decide if I'm going to infuse one or be lazy and buy one.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@NaturallyATLPCH
I went to Pampered & Twisted and had some Cherry Kernel Scalp Butter in a Cart (never tried it before).  But the Flat Rate Shipping is $7.00.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

IDareT'sHair said:


> @NaturallyATLPCH
> I went to Pampered & Twisted and had some Cherry Kernel Scalp Butter in a Cart (never tried it before).  But the Flat Rate Shipping is* $7.00*.


The heck?


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

See, these rising shipping Rates are going to force me to find ground staples unless free shipping is offered after a certain amount.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> *Gurl, the chirren were like, "We are so proud you cut your hair!"
> I guess they were tired of the bun.
> Another one said I looked prettier with the cut.*


@NaturallyATLPCH 
I'm sure you look really nice with both.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

IDareT'sHair said:


> @NaturallyATLPCH
> I'm sure you look really nice with both.


Thanks hun! 
I guess short hair just suits me.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> *See, these rising shipping Rates are going to force me to find ground staples unless free shipping is offered after a certain amount.*


@NaturallyATLPCH
Yeah.  The Butter is $8.00 (On Sale) and Shipping is $7.00

Oh...and it's 4oz's.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@NaturallyATLPCH
I need to be working & reworking my BF List.  I can't beweave you and @rileypak already got your APB!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Oh, Before I forget:  Kindred Butters has a Site Now and a Discount Code = newsite


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

IDareT'sHair said:


> @NaturallyATLPCH
> I need to be working & reworking my BF List.  I can't beweave you and @rileypak already got your APB!


Girl please...you know I'm still getting stuff for BF from her! I need back ups to my back ups .


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@NaturallyATLPCH 
What is your New-Look Regi?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@NaturallyATLPCH 
Imma get a few more Ayurvedic Oils for my Hots.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

IDareT'sHair said:


> @NaturallyATLPCH
> What is your New-Look Regi?


It's the same as before. I do cowash more frequently though.
Nothing has really changed.


----------



## KinksAndInk

IDareT'sHair said:


> Oh, Before I forget:  Kindred Butters has a Site Now and a Discount Code = newsite


----------



## Aggie

Saludable84 said:


> @Aggie i did a two step. My hair feels much better. I knew it was time and I’m glad I didn’t wait too much longer.
> 
> I like the darker color too.
> 
> I think going forward, I will mix herbs with my Deep Conditioner to keep my hair stronger longer. I haven’t done a two step since summer, and a gloss about a month ago. So I think I’ll have to stick with two step every few months and cassia in between, as it’s not as strong.


I did the two step treatment myself @Saludable84. These treatments are making a Big difference in the health of my hair . I need a new bin for the rest of my clays, ayurveda powders and oils that I just bought. I don't have any more room in the other two ayurveda bins that I have in my stash room .


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> *My Hair was Uber Soft today.  Wonder if it was that Ayurvedic Oil?*




Could be @IDareT'sHair. I know my hair gets super soft after using ayurveda powders and oils.


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> @NaturallyATLPCH
> I need to be working & reworking my BF List.  I can't beweave you and @rileypak already got your APB!


Oh I'm still getting some APB for BF. I just wanted to pick my scent so I just grabbed that DC now. There will be leave ins, lip gloss, and body wash purchased then


----------



## flyygirlll2

Morning!

I can barely sleep  so of course my behind did a little shopping . That’s too bad about DB. Even though the Pumpkin DC was not HG for me, it’s a great DC. I only have one 16 oz left which means I won’t be touching it for a while.


----------



## Saludable84

Morning Ladies!!!

I’m going to wash this conditioner out from last night  the only reason I don’t feel guilty is because that henna had my hair super stiff. My scalp is starting to itch, so I’m going to throw some acv rinse before I rinse and rinse all this stuff out.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Mornin' PJ's

Lawd...I feel like buyin' a little somethin'.

Wish somebody was havin' a good Sale somewhere.....


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

Hi ladies!
Those Zenia Ayurvedic oil blends are on sale on their site. Going to pick up a couple.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> *Hi ladies!
> Those Zenia Ayurvedic oil blends are on sale on their site. Going to pick up a couple.*


@NaturallyATLPCH 

What you gettin'?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@NaturallyATLPCH @Saludable84

iLove Herbal
Is Cheaper has Free Shipping and No Tax


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

IDareT'sHair said:


> @NaturallyATLPCH @Saludable84
> 
> iLove Herbal
> Is Cheaper has Free Shipping and No Tax


Okay. You can get two of the same oils for $7.99 on Zenia's site plus there is free shipping and no tax. I ordered my cassia from there.

I have bookmarked this site though. I think Zenia charges tax now that I think about it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@NaturallyATLPCH
Gurl....The U1B1 'bout to get our Ayurvedic On up in this piece this Fall/Winter.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

IDareT'sHair said:


> @NaturallyATLPCH
> Gurl....The U1B1 'bout to get our Ayurvedic On up in this piece this Fall/Winter.


Yup! Surprisingly I am almost out of oils . I can at least do ayurvedic prepoos. I need to leave my coconut oil prepoo alone for a while, it was making my hair a little brittle.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> *Yup! Surprisingly I am almost out of oils . I can at least do ayurvedic prepoos.*


@NaturallyATLPCH
Yeah, I'm excited!  And my Powders arrived yesterday.  So, I'm ready. 

Let the Ayurvedic Games Begin!


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

IDareT'sHair said:


> @NaturallyATLPCH
> Yeah, I'm excited!  And my Powders arrived yesterday.  So, I'm ready.
> 
> Let the Ayurvedic Games Begin!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

NaturallyATLPCH said:


>


@NaturallyATLPCH
I ain't gone get too Crazy and change up my Regi much, but I will dip into a few oils and a coupla' powders. 

Will also be using my APB Ayurvedic Mud Mask, My Brahmi DC'er from Bask & Bloom, Methi-Set from HV and all that kinda stuff in my stash too.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Used Up:
x1 Jakeala Coconut & Shea L-I (new HG) x1 b/up and x1 on the way!


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

IDareT'sHair said:


> @NaturallyATLPCH
> I ain't gone get too Crazy and change up my Regi much, but I will dip into a few oils and a coupla' powders.
> 
> Will also be using my APB Ayurvedic Mud Mask, My Brahmi DC'er from Bask & Bloom, Methi-Set from HV and all that kinda stuff in my stash too.


I'm just going to prepoo with the oil.
I can't say I've noticed too much of a difference with the powder, treatments, etc. So I am just focusing on the basics of cleansing, clarifying, and moisture retention.
I'm over the whole ayurvedic powder treatment thing. I guess that came along with being over trying to grow long hair. No more buns, protective styles, etc. I'm just going to enjoy my hair.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

Got a hold of a shop40 40% off Naturally Curly coupon code...knocked Naturally Curly off my Black Friday list.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@NaturallyATLPCH



Got my Eucalyptus & Mint!  Although it might be the last time.  

Although........I saw new DB Labels - so maybe it is not discontinued!


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

Where did you get it from @IDareT'sHair ? 
She did rebrand a while back. I just wondering why you can't get to her site.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@NaturallyATLPCH
Naturally Curly!  Thanks to You! ....


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

IDareT'sHair said:


> @NaturallyATLPCH
> Naturally Curly!  Thanks to You! ....


Yay! Glad you were able to swipe one.
Did you use the code?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> *Yay! Glad you were able to swipe one.
> Did you use the code?*


@NaturallyATLPCH
Chile...waz my name?
Of course I used Da' Code.

I started to go back in and grab some CJ!


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

IDareT'sHair said:


> @NaturallyATLPCH
> Chile...waz my name?
> Of course I used Da' Code.
> 
> I started to go back in and grab some CJ!


Gurl I thought about going back in too!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> *Gurl I thought about going back in too! *


@NaturallyATLPCH
I looked for my MHC Type4 and of course it's OOS. 

It has been OOS a minute.

ETA:  Lemme go look at BM


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Even though I don't talk about it enough or often, I do consider BM DC'er as a Staple.  I need to get a b/up to the b/up or some more Oyin.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

IDareT'sHair said:


> Even though I don't talk about it enough or often, I do consider BM DC'er as a Staple.  I need to get a b/up to the b/up or some more Oyin.


I have heard stellar reviews of the BM DCer over the years.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> *I have heard stellar reviews of the BM DCer over the years.*


@NaturallyATLPCH 
It's Excellent!....


----------



## rileypak

Happy Sunday everyone!

So...still haven't washed my hair 
I undid my twists then twisted the sections back up on Friday. My hair is super soft and defined. Sections where I left the SSI Papaya Ultra Nourish Conditioner on underneath my DC are a bit softer than the DC only sections (lately I've been leaving my detangling rinse out on my hair and just slapping the DC on top of it). Might just rock a twist out/bun this upcoming week and then definitely do my hair next weekend


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

So I opened a ST Soultastic DC (the original one) to use as my DC to use it up and it smelled funny. I didn't notice mold, it just didn't smell right.
Tossed it in the trash. That was my last and final ST product.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

rileypak said:


> Happy Sunday everyone!
> 
> So...still haven't washed my hair
> I undid my twists then twisted the sections back up on Friday. My hair is super soft and defined. Sections where I left the SSI Papaya Ultra Nourish Conditioner on underneath my DC are a bit softer than the DC only sections (lately I've been leaving my detangling rinse out on my hair and just slapping the DC on top of it). Might just rock a twist out/bun this upcoming week and then definitely do my hair next weekend


Sounds like a plan to me.


----------



## Saludable84

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> Got a hold of a shop40 40% off Naturally Curly coupon code...knocked Naturally Curly off my Black Friday list.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> *So I opened a ST Soultastic DC (the original one) to use as my DC to use it up and it smelled funny. I didn't notice mold, it just didn't smell right.
> Tossed it in the trash. That was my last and final ST product.*


@NaturallyATLPCH 
Was it the Afrotastic?  So, does that mean you won't be buying any more ST'icals Products?  
I want a Liter of Curl Dream Conditioning Creme and maybe another Liter of Knot Glide.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> *Happy Sunday everyone!*


@rileypak


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

IDareT'sHair said:


> @NaturallyATLPCH
> Was it the Afrotastic?  So, does that mean you won't be buying any more ST'icals Products?
> I want a Liter of Curl Dream Conditioning Creme and maybe another Liter of Knot Glide.


Yeah that's it...the Afrotastic. I'm not buying anymore ST.


----------



## Shay72

My mama is hilarious as usual. Talking bout she plaited her hair then picked it out. She don’t like it so she’s not leaving the house. I told her your hair is already curly why do allladat . I also thought she used Design Essentials exclusively but she forgot to tell me her cowasher is from Joico. It’s foam, it pumps out and looks like mousse. Regardless her hair is flourishing.


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @NaturallyATLPCH
> Gurl....The U1B1 'bout to get our Ayurvedic On up in this piece this Fall/Winter.


@IDareT'sHair 

Girl know this excites me some, right?


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

So APBs Blueberry Cheesecake DC is just meh. I forgot I had it as one of the items I got in the subscription box I got a looooong time ago.

I may use it one more time, but nothing of hers is impressing me like the NEB that I've tried so far.


----------



## Aggie

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> Hi ladies!
> Those Zenia Ayurvedic oil blends are on sale on their site. Going to pick up a couple.


What's the exact web adress @NaturallyATLPCH?


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

Aggie said:


> What's the exact web adress @NaturallyATLPCH?


www.zeniaherbal.com
@Aggie


----------



## Aggie

I just made my henna, shikakai, amla and brahmi tea rinse. I'll let it sit overnight and in the morning, add a few drops of essential oils, pour it into a spray bottle to spray on my hair and scalp for the week to replace NW21 Xcel spray.


----------



## Saludable84

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> So *APBs Blueberry Cheesecake DC is just meh*. I forgot I had it as one of the items I got in the subscription box I got a looooong time ago.
> 
> I may use it one more time, but nothing of hers is impressing me like the NEB that I've tried so far.


I gave it away before using. I used it before and it was too smoothing. When I got it in the box, I found it a good home (she still sings praises of that conditioner). 

One thing I will say; if I have a miss, I turn it into a hit by finding it a good home.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

Saludable84 said:


> I gave it away before using. I used it before and it was too smoothing. When I got it in the box, I found it a good home (she still sings praises of that conditioner).
> 
> One thing I will say; if I have a miss, I turn it into a hit by finding it a good home.


Yep...avocado oil is pretty high on the list so I should've expected that.
I have also found that it also depends on the formulation.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@NaturallyATLPCH
My iLoveHerbal Shipped


----------



## Aggie

Saludable84 said:


> One thing I will say; if I have a miss, I turn it into a hit by finding it a good home.


 That's what I do as well. Find all my products misses a great home


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @NaturallyATLPCH
> My iLoveHerbal Shipped


Oooh @IDareT'sHair, that seemed quick. Nice!


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

IDareT'sHair said:


> @NaturallyATLPCH
> My iLoveHerbal Shipped


Yes, so did mine!
My Sally's also shipped.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Evening Ladies!


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

Hi everyone! Just doing a quick evening check in.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

So I have narrowed my Black Friday list to:
Sarenzo (body)
CCs (soap)
SheScentIt (Pomegranate Pear line, a few other things)
Naturelle Grow (DCs and Cleansing Conditioners)
Siamese Twists (maybe?)

I'm not ordering from any new companies, I don't care how enticing they are.

I think I may bypass APB because I have a lot of it in my stash and she offers pretty good sales year round.
We shall see though.


----------



## Aggie

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> Yes, so did mine!
> My Sally's also shipped.


Dangit! they are fast, aren't they? This is good, this is really good .


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Mornin' Product Luvas!

My NC -DB Shipped


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Used Up:
x1 Claudie Frappe & x1 Jakeala Coconut & Shea (back ups of each)


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Aggie
Was shipped x2 boxes of Kalpi Tone. ....


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> Was shipped x2 boxes of Kalpi Tone. ....


Girl @IDareT'sHair 

You are on a roll. I am so happy you are joining us ayurveda heads. Let's do this. My hair feels so much healthier since I started using these powders and oils again .


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Aggie
I paid for x1 box but received x2 (in x2 separate packages) YAY ME!...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Can't remember if  I mentioned this, but my KB shipped!


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> I paid for x1 box but received x2 (in x2 separate packages) YAY ME!...


Oooh nice @IDareT'sHair. All the more reason for me to want to shop there.


----------



## Smiley79

Wow this thread is long...before I start posting will there be a part 6 coming up soon?

Never mind, I just realized this was started in 2011.


----------



## Smiley79

Okay, I'm in now; I'll use from my stash before I purchase something new. 
Shampoo

Mini Shea Moisture JBCO Poo
Mini Shea Moisture Raw Shea Butter Poo
Mini Shea Moisture African Black soap Poo
Marcella's Herbal Alopecia poo bar

Conditioner

Theorie Helichrysum Nourishing Conditioner

Deep Conditioners

Camille Rose Algae Renew
Naturelle Grow Sweet Greens
Mane Choice Ancient Egyptian Collecton x2
Mielle Organics Babassu DC

Leave In

Nefertiti Leave In spray

Oils

Mielle Organics Mint Oil
JBCO

Styler

Mane Choice Ancient Egyptian Twisting gel
Curls Edge Control
Mini Eco Styler Argan gel


----------



## KinksAndInk

Hey ladies. I'm still waiting on NaturallyCurly (think it shipped), APB and my scrunchies. I'm sure I'll be filing a PayPal dispute for those though. I ordered on the 5th, contacted the seller on the 21st and I've heard nothing. No ma'am. I will not tolerate this. @Aggie have you heard anything or did you get yours already?


----------



## KinksAndInk

Used up renpure cleansing conditioner. Smells great, made my hair and scalp feel clean but not stripped and it's slippy but I'm not sure I'll repurchase. I used it more for detangling than cleansing and it's just not a cost effective detangler. I got 4 uses for a $7 product. My normal detangler gives me 6-8 uses for $2.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Evenin' Posse!


----------



## Beamodel

Evening Darlings... 

Y’all I just purchased Mielle Edge Gel & the DC. I’m hoping I will like them. Trying to find more OTG options. 

I want the Mielle Pomegranate & Honey Leave In Conditioner too. Has anyone tried that yet? Or the custard?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel said:


> *I want the Mielle Pomegranate & Honey Leave In Conditioner too. Has anyone tried that yet? Or the custard?*


@Beamodel 
Hey Sis!
I wanna try this line.  I think @NaturallyATLPCH has bought this?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@flyygirlll2
What's the name of that Herbal DC'ing stuff you are using?  I looked it up but now I can't think of the name?

It was pricey, but it was also like 32 ounces.  I said, if you really like it, I might get it?


----------



## flyygirlll2

IDareT'sHair said:


> @flyygirlll2
> What's the name of that Herbal DC'ing stuff you are using?  I looked it up but now I can't think of the name?
> 
> It was pricey, but it was also like 32 ounces.  I said, if you really like it, I might get it?



It’s called Hair Stew by 22nd Century Woman. She emailed a newsletter this morning about being backed up on orders. She said she got new equipment and hired some more people to help her.

Honestly, it’s something that can be duped. It is pricey. I actually received that product along with the DC and shampoo bar during the summer from a contest.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

flyygirlll2 said:


> *It’s called Hair Stew by 22nd Century Woman.* She emailed a newsletter this morning about being backed up on orders. She said she got new equipment and hired some more people to help her.


@flyygirlll2
Yeah, that's it. 

How are you liking it?  And what does it smell like?


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair said:


> @flyygirlll2
> What's the name of that Herbal DC'ing stuff you are using?  I looked it up but now I can't think of the name?
> 
> It was pricey, but it was also like 32 ounces.  I said, if you really like it, I might get it?



Thanks boo


----------



## flyygirlll2

IDareT'sHair said:


> @flyygirlll2
> Yeah, that's it.  How are you liking it?  And what does it smell like?



I liked it when I used it underneath her DC. My hair was nice and soft afterwards. I like the fact that it has Cassia in it. It’s very liquidy and it smells like vinegar which is the downside because I don’t like that scent. It kind of reminds me of the Spranz Detangling Glaze in terms of that strong vinigar scent.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@flyygirlll2
Oh, I see they have Citrus, Peppermint, Lavender and Unscented.  

Hmp.  It wasn't 'as pricey' as I thought.  I see it is $21.00 & some change.  I thought it was much more?  For some reason, I thought it was more.

Did you get Protein or Non-Protein?


----------



## Aggie

KinksAndInk said:


> Hey ladies. I'm still waiting on NaturallyCurly (think it shipped), APB and my scrunchies. I'm sure I'll be filing a PayPal dispute for those though. I ordered on the 5th, contacted the seller on the 21st and I've heard nothing. No ma'am. I will not tolerate this. @Aggie have you heard anything or did you get yours already?


She just sent me a note today stating that she apologizes for the delay but that she was sick with the flu for the past week and will be getting my order out in the morning. It will be a month tomorrow since I placed my order. She did say that there were many orders ahead of mine so I let it slide, but at 4 weeks, I draw the line. When I receive my order, I will not be buying from her again - too many excuses.


----------



## flyygirlll2

IDareT'sHair said:


> @flyygirlll2
> Oh, I see they have Citrus, Peppermint, Lavender and Unscented.
> 
> Hmp.  It wasn't 'as pricey' as I thought.  I see it is $21.00 & some change.  I thought it was much more?  For some reason, I thought it was more.
> 
> Did you get Protein or Non-Protein?



For the DC? I got the non protein one.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

flyygirlll2 said:


> I liked it when I used it underneath her DC. My hair was nice and soft afterwards. I like the fact that it has Cassia in it. *It’s very liquidy and it smells like vinegar which is the downside because I don’t like that scent. It kind of reminds me of the Spranz Detangling Glaze in terms of that strong vinigar scent.*


@flyygirlll2
Yep. SprAngz is very ACV'y.  It works tho'.  Oh, so you have 'her DC'er too? .... 

I didn't look at that.  Lemme go look.

What is shipping like and does she have sales?  Website looks kinda Janky tho'.


----------



## KinksAndInk

Aggie said:


> She just sent me a note today stating that she apologizes for the delay but that she was sick with the flu for the past week and will be getting my order out in the morning. It will be a month tomorrow since I placed my order. She did say that there were many orders ahead of mine so I let it slide, but at 4 weeks, I draw the line. When I receive my order, I will not be buying from her again - too many excuses.


I haven't heard a single thing. Not even after opening a case today with Etsy. I'll probably still dispute with PayPal. Her policy also states that if they don't ship within 10 days, she refunds you and still sends them to you. I bet she won't be honoring it due to the "circumstances".


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@flyygirlll2
I was looking at the DC'er and not the Hair Stew, so it's not listed.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

KinksAndInk said:


> *I haven't heard a single thing. Not even after opening a case today with Etsy. I'll probably still dispute with PayPal. Her policy also states that if they don't ship within 10 days, she refunds you and still sends them to you. I bet she won't be honoring it due to the "circumstances"*.


@KinksAndInk @Aggie
I didn't know it was on ETSY too?  

Lemme leave that alone until ya'll get ya'lls stuff resolved.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Beamodel
> Hey Sis!
> I wanna try this line.  I think @NaturallyATLPCH has bought this?


Yes I have. I have the custard, leave in, and twisting souffle. The leave in is very good with good slip, great texture, and it softens your hair. The custard made my hair firm with flexible softness. I'm still playing around with the Twisting souffle for Twist Outs (since that's what I primarily wear) but I think it would be a great moisturizer for dry hair.

Honestly, they aren't must haves for me but they are nice.


----------



## Aggie

KinksAndInk said:


> I haven't heard a single thing. Not even after opening a case today with Etsy. I'll probably still dispute with PayPal. Her policy also states that if they don't ship within 10 days, she refunds you and still sends them to you. I bet she won't be honoring it due to the "circumstances".


Oh my goodness. I am so sorry to hear this is happening to you and to me. I just know better not to order again.


----------



## flyygirlll2

IDareT'sHair said:


> @flyygirlll2
> Yep. SprAngz is very ACV'y.  It works tho'.  Oh, so you have 'her DC'er too? ....
> 
> I didn't look at that.  Lemme go look.
> 
> What is shipping like and does she have sales?  Website looks kinda Janky tho'.


 
Yeah,  I really don’t like the smell of vinigar and hers is strong. Her shipping is high and she only has sales once in a while. That’s why I was glad when I won that contest because for all three products would have been ridiculously high for shipping. 

Lol about the website. I think she said she was working on that too.


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @KinksAndInk @Aggie
> I didn't know it was on ETSY too?
> 
> Lemme leave that alone until ya'll get ya'lls stuff resolved.


Yeah @IDareT'sHair. Don't make any purchases with her until you hear from us.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

flyygirlll2 said:


> *That’s why I was glad when I won that contest because for all three products would have been ridiculously high for shipping.*


@flyygirlll2
 on your win.

Yeah that website is Hit.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

Wow, you would think these trifling vendors would learn by now. 
I got a ship ship from Naturally Curly. They will always be Curlmart to me .


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Aggie said:


> *Don't make any purchases with her until you hear from us.*


@Aggie 
I won't!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> *They will always be Curlmart to me *.


@NaturallyATLPCH 
Me Too!


----------



## flyygirlll2

IDareT'sHair said:


> @flyygirlll2
> on your win.
> 
> Yeah website is Hit.



Thanks, I was surprised I won lol. 

I agree that she definitely needs to revamp that website. Her hair is everything though


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@flyygirlll2
I hope everyone gets their stuff without no problems.  

It's not like that stuff is cheap.  She should have better CS.


----------



## KinksAndInk

Aggie said:


> Oh my goodness. I am so sorry to hear this is happening to you and to me. I just know better not to order again.


Yes it sucks that we're going through this but now we know better. She could've had a nice amount of LHCF business but oh well. Let me know what happens and I'll keep you updated.


----------



## Aggie

KinksAndInk said:


> Yes it sucks that we're going through this but now we know better. She could've had a nice amount of LHCF business but oh well. Let me know what happens and I'll keep you updated.


Will do and thanks hon. And you're right, she would have been busy until next year Christmas if she got our orders right - We'll see to it because that's how we roll up in here.


----------



## flyygirlll2

IDareT'sHair said:


> @flyygirlll2
> I hope everyone gets their stuff without no problems.
> 
> It's not like that stuff is cheap.  She should have better CS.



I hope so too. I’m glad that she hired more people to help her and got better equipment. I don’t think she anticipated on having that high volume of sales. I want her to do well. She seems like a sweet lady.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Aggie @KinksAndInk @flyygirlll2
I don't see the Hair Stew listed? 

Imma wait and she what happens with you all (Aggie, K&I) and I'll revisit the thought (maybe)?  It's really pricey tho'.


----------



## flyygirlll2

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie @KinksAndInk @flyygirlll2
> I don't see the Hair Stew listed?
> 
> Imma wait and she what happens with you all (Aggie, K&I) and I'll revisit the thought (maybe)?  It's really pricey tho'.



I just re read the email she sent. The Hair Stew is not listed because she has to get new supplies and is working on fulfilling current orders.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

flyygirlll2 said:


> *The Hair Stew is not listed because she has to get new supplies and is working on fulfilling current orders*.


@flyygirlll2

No Thank You.


----------



## flyygirlll2

@IDareT'sHair She said she got slammed with so much orders in the last 2 weeks. I guess her latest YT video showing her hair in all its glory did it


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

How do you fudge up with bad customer service rat before Black Friday. That is the WRONG TIME.


----------



## flyygirlll2

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> How do you fudge up with bad customer service rat before Black Friday. That is the WRONG TIME.



True. Mess up now means you won’t be receiving a nary cent  from me during BF.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> *How do you fudge up with bad customer service rat before Black Friday. That is the WRONG TIME.*





flyygirlll2 said:


> *True. Mess up now means you won’t be receiving a nary cent  from me during BF.*


@NaturallyATLPCH @flyygirlll2 
Ya'll just cracked me up!

Yeah, especially since you in the process "Rat" before BF of buying equipment, supplies and hiring people.  And can't get out the orders you already got.  

So now it begins, you hafta' get money from orders to fulfill other placed orders then you need more orders to fulfill those orders.

This strategy never ends well.


----------



## flyygirlll2

Lmaoo. I forget who said it but you don’t have to worry about getting ready if you stay ready.  Some vendors don’t stay ready so then they run into these types of problems due to not being prepared.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@flyygirlll2 
And most of the time it's the folks that have really 'decent' products.


----------



## flyygirlll2

IDareT'sHair said:


> @flyygirlll2
> And most of the time it's the folks that have really 'decent' products.



Exactly. I’ve been noticing this as well. Smh.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@flyygirlll2 
Maybe folks don't expect to blow up!

Currently Waiting on:
NC
KB

I think that's all right now.  Both may be here tomorrow.


----------



## flyygirlll2

I just checked Hattaché and most of the DB products are sold out on there too. Now I want some QB CTDG since I ran out.


----------



## flyygirlll2

IDareT'sHair said:


> @flyygirlll2
> *Maybe folks don't expect to blow up!*
> 
> Currently Waiting on:
> NC
> KB
> 
> I think that's all right now.  Both may be here tomorrow.



True, but still  try to be prepared just in case they do.

I’m just waiting on KB.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

flyygirlll2 said:


> *Now I want some QB CTDG since I ran out.*


@flyygirlll2
Oh, I forgot Jakeala. (Waiting on that too)

I'm glad I'm well stocked on QB.  

But I wish I woulda' gotten another abcdefg butter.  (Could easily replace this with something else tho')

That last Sale I got a 16oz BRBC (and shoulda' got x2).


----------



## flyygirlll2

@IDareT'sHair I’m just going to have to wait until BF to grab some QB because they’re already expensive. I’d rather wait on a sale.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

Yeah, I thought that you had those things in place BEFORE opening for business. Not, wait for orders then fulfill them. 

I know people want authentic handmade but I'm moving towards ready made.


----------



## flyygirlll2

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> Yeah, I thought that you had those things in place BEFORE opening for business. Not, wait for orders then fulfill them.
> 
> I know people want authentic handmade but I'm moving towards ready made.



True. Unfortunately there’s only a few handmade businesses that I haven’t experienced problems with. The ones like APB for example I hope continue to grow and stay in business.


----------



## rileypak

@Smiley79


----------



## KinksAndInk

@IDareT'sHair  Aggie and I were talking about the scrunchies we ordered.



I'm interested in the hair stew tho


----------



## Aggie

KinksAndInk said:


> @IDareT'sHair  Aggie and I were talking about the scrunchies we ordered.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm interested in the hair stew tho


I might be too, depending on what it's for. Can someone enlighten me please?


----------



## Aggie

Oh by the way, Good Morning To All PJ's up in here. Have a great day everyone.


----------



## Smiley79

Update: Gifted a DC to someone who has always wanted try M.O.

Shampoo

Mini Shea Moisture JBCO Poo
Mini Shea Moisture Raw Shea Butter Poo
Mini Shea Moisture African Black soap Poo
Marcella's Herbal Alopecia poo bar

Conditioner

Theorie Helichrysum Nourishing Conditioner

Deep Conditioners

Camille Rose Algae Renew
Naturelle Grow Sweet Greens
Mane Choice Ancient Egyptian Collecton x2
Leave In

Nefertiti Leave In spray

Oils

Mielle Organics Mint Oil
JBCO

Styler

Mane Choice Ancient Egyptian Twisting gel
Curls Edge Control
Mini Eco Styler Argan gel
[/QUOTE]


----------



## Saludable84

flyygirlll2 said:


> It’s called Hair Stew by 22nd Century Woman. She emailed a newsletter this morning about being backed up on orders. She said she got new equipment and hired some more people to help her.
> 
> Honestly, it’s something that can be duped. It is pricey. I actually received that product along with the DC and shampoo bar during the summer from a contest.



I duped it. It’s much cheaper to dupe. I can easily use 12oz of mixed henna per session so $25 + shipping for 32oz is barely 3 uses.


----------



## KinksAndInk

@Aggie I got a refund for my scrunchies. No apology for the inconvenience or excuses. Just my money back. I'm fine with that. I'll make my own satin scrunchies. Off to Pinterest for a tutorial.


----------



## Aggie

KinksAndInk said:


> @Aggie I got a refund for my scrunchies. No apology for the inconvenience or excuses. Just my money back. I'm fine with that. I'll make my own satin scrunchies. Off to Pinterest for a tutorial.


Wow @KinksAndInk. I am so sorry this didn't work out for you. On a positive note, she finally shipped my scrunchies today.


----------



## Aggie

Saludable84 said:


> I duped it. It’s much cheaper to dupe. I can easily use 12oz of mixed henna per session so $25 + shipping for 32oz is barely 3 uses.


@Saludable84, what's your dupe  recipe please? I might already have the ingredients in my ayurveda stash.


----------



## KinksAndInk

Aggie said:


> Wow @KinksAndInk. I am so sorry this didn't work out for you. On a positive note, she finally shipped my scrunched today.


That's great! I'll probably make some Friday. I also have plans for some other hair items. I need to stay off Pinterest and YouTube. I wonder if my mom's sewing.machine is still in the basement.


----------



## Saludable84

Aggie said:


> @Saludable84, what's your dupe  recipe please? I might already have the ingredients in my ayurveda stash.


Water 
Wheat germ (small amount or optional)
Cassia
Neem oil 
Amla 
Brahmi 

I didn’t use vinegar simply because I’m LoPo. To me, it’s simply a cassia/scalp treatment. Next time, I will try to make it with thyme eo.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

Aggie said:


> She just sent me a note today stating that she apologizes for the delay but that she was sick with the flu for the past week and will be getting my order out in the morning. It will be a month tomorrow since I placed my order. She did say that there were many orders ahead of mine so I let it slide, but at 4 weeks, I draw the line. When I receive my order, I will not be buying from her again - too many excuses.


There must be something in the small business handbook about sickness and delayed orders. 
Do these people not know how long we've been in the game and how many vendors we dealt with?


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

Received my packages from Sally's and Naturally Curly today.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@NaturallyATLPCH
My NC came too!  Also my ILoveHerbal (or whatever its called)?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Saludable84
Keep me posted if you ever know of any one that might be selling their Dupe. *cough cough*

Cheaper of course.


----------



## Saludable84

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Saludable84
> Keep me posted if you ever know of any one that might be selling their Dupe. *cough cough*
> 
> Cheaper of course.


 You already know.


----------



## Saludable84

So, I was sitting back thinking about soap to buy, but I just purchased a sub box from APB. I’ll see what comes in that. 

APB and Siamese Twist are the only ones on my BF list. Even though my APB stash hasn’t gotten smaller


----------



## Saludable84

My curlmart order is at the ups access point. It’s been there I think since yesterday. I didn’t even remember I ordered it until I checked my email yesterday. Then forgot today. 

Hopefully I will remember tomorrow.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Saludable84 said:


> *You already know.*


@Saludable84
Happily Rubs Hands togevvver....Ready for it


----------



## Aggie

Saludable84 said:


> Water
> Wheat germ (small amount or optional)
> Cassia
> Neem oil
> Amla
> Brahmi
> 
> I didn’t use vinegar simply because I’m LoPo. To me, it’s simply a cassia/scalp treatment. Next time, I will try to make it with thyme eo.


Thank you so much for this. Do you think the henna will work instead of the cassia? I don't have that yet but then again, I don't have neem oil either (have the powder though). Do I eyeball the measurements or do you have some specifics that you use? How thick/thin should it be?


----------



## Aggie

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> There must be something in the small business handbook about sickness and delayed orders.
> Do these people not know how long we've been in the game and how many vendors we dealt with?


I know right? I don't wanna hear she been sick, I just want my stuff! And in a timely fashion I might add. I'm just gonna keep it movin' at this rate.


----------



## Aggie

Oh I just remembered I used up 1 bottle of APB Refresher Spray and almost out of my SSI Marula Hemp Leave-in. Have to get me some more of this during BF sales.


----------



## Saludable84

Aggie said:


> Thank you so much for this. Do you think the henna will work instead of the cassia? I don't have that yet but then again, I don't have neem oil either (have the powder though). Do I eyeball the measurements or do you have some specifics that you use? How thick/thin should it be?


Yes. The henna will work just fine. I’ve used the same recipe with henna and I’m just trying it with cassia (every time I get cassia, I wind up giving it away). 

Neem powder is just as good. I have oil so I decided to just try. Next time, I will stick with the powder. Mine was like paste and I wish I would had thinned it out more. I feel it should be like cake batter, as it’s easier to work with. I would say I use about 2/3 to 1 cup of henna, a table spoon of the herbs, mix them and keep adding water until I get a decent consistency.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Saludable84 
Imma still wait on the Pre-Made Mix...... seriously tho'.


----------



## Aggie

Saludable84 said:


> Yes. The henna will work just fine. I’ve used the same recipe with henna and I’m just trying it with cassia (every time I get cassia, I wind up giving it away).
> 
> Neem powder is just as good. I have oil so I decided to just try. Next time, I will stick with the powder. Mine was like paste and I wish I would had thinned it out more. I feel it should be like cake batter, as it’s easier to work with. I would say I use about 2/3 to 1 cup of henna, a table spoon of the herbs, mix them and keep adding water until I get a decent consistency.


 Awesome. Thanks a million. I do want to try this recipe soon.


----------



## Aggie

Aggie said:


> Wow @KinksAndInk. I am so sorry this didn't work out for you. On a positive note, she finally shipped my scrunchies today.


Okay let me update this info. A shipping label was created early this morning but up to a few minutes ago, it still has no movement. Needless to say, I'm not happy .


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Saludable84
> Imma still wait on the Pre-Made Mix...... seriously tho'.


I wonder if she will be having a BF sale on this. I would want to get it just to see how it looks, texture, color and all that jazz . Oh and I hope I don't HAVE to refrigerate it. I won't like that at all.


----------



## Saludable84

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Saludable84
> Imma still wait on the Pre-Made Mix...... seriously tho'.


Honestly, I don’t blame you


----------



## Saludable84

Aggie said:


> I wonder if she will be having a BF sale on this. I would want to get it just to see how it looks, texture, color and all that jazz . Oh and I hope I don't HAVE to refrigerate it. I won't like that at all.


I wanted too as well, but the vinegar holds me back. It is just like aloe for my hair; will close the cuticles more and make it harder to deep condition. 

I believe you have to refrigerate it.


----------



## KinksAndInk

Aggie said:


> Okay let me update this info. A shipping label was created early this morning but up to a few minutes ago, it still has no movement. Needless to say, I'm not happy .


Smdh. That's sad. She could've earned a nice amount from LHCF this holiday season and beyond honestly. Hopefully you get some movement tomorrow. For 2018, I'm not dealing with the nonsense. One mistake and you're gone. Too many good vendors and DIY videos to keep playing games with folks. The only 2 vendors I'd ever give a pass to would be APB and KindredButters.


----------



## Aggie

Saludable84 said:


> I wanted too as well, but the vinegar holds me back. It is just like aloe for my hair; will close the cuticles more and make it harder to deep condition.
> 
> I believe you have to refrigerate it.


Okay thanks for this @Saludable84. I won't need to purchase it if it has to be refrigerated then. I'm good.


----------



## Aggie

Finally finished up my bottle of SSI Marula Hemp Leave in Styler. Will re-up during BF sales.


----------



## Aggie

KinksAndInk said:


> Smdh. That's sad. She could've earned a nice amount from LHCF this holiday season and beyond honestly. Hopefully you get some movement tomorrow. For 2018, I'm not dealing with the nonsense. One mistake and you're gone. Too many good vendors and DIY videos to keep playing games with folks. The only 2 vendors I'd ever give a pass to would be APB and KindredButters.


I may have to give this Kindred Butters a chance at some point. I just wanted to really cut back on the number of vendors I purchase from and stay with my ayurveda regimen a little more consistently.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Aggie said:


> I wonder if she will be having a BF sale on this. I would want to get it just to see how it looks, texture, color and all that jazz . *Oh and I hope I don't HAVE to refrigerate it. I won't like that at all.*


@Aggie
I think you will hafta' to.  I did read that on her site.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Aggie said:


> *I may have to give this Kindred Butters a chance at some point.*


@Aggie
You should give her a shout out during her next Sale......


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl
Hey Ms. Curly!

What's the Kurl-Kidz using these days in the changin' weather?


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> Hey Ms. Curly!
> 
> What's the Kurl-Kidz using these days in the changin' weather?


@IDareT'sHair 
Hey sis
They use more butters in their routine this time of year. Since Ari is LoPo, I use the creamy oil immediately after rinsing out the conditioner. That works best for her.


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> You should give her a shout out during her next Sale......


I will certainly give this one serious consideration @IDareT'sHair. 

Okay ladies, spill the beans on the best products at Kindred Butters so I can set up my cart please.


----------



## divachyk

Hey Ladies, I don't get a chance to log on much. Have a lot going on right now as you might imagine. Please continue praying for my strength because this grief thing is a beast. Anyway, the GFCI outlet tripped in the garage and all plugs stopped working. I'm unsure how long they were off. By the time I noticed, all items in my product fridge were molded. Yuck! Product junkie nightmare.


----------



## rileypak

divachyk said:


> Hey Ladies, I don't get a chance to log on much. Have a lot going on right now as you might imagine. Please continue praying for my strength because this grief thing is a beast. Anyway, the GFCI outlet tripped in the garage and all plugs stopped working. I'm unsure how long they were off. By the time I noticed, all items in my product fridge were molded. Yuck! Product junkie nightmare.



Oh no! That is absolutely a PJ's worst nightmare.

And


----------



## Saludable84

divachyk said:


> Hey Ladies, I don't get a chance to log on much. Have a lot going on right now as you might imagine. Please continue praying for my strength because this grief thing is a beast. Anyway, the GFCI outlet tripped in the garage and all plugs stopped working. I'm unsure how long they were off. By the time I noticed, all items in my product fridge were molded. Yuck! Product junkie nightmare.



Sending all the love Sis!


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

IDareT'sHair said:


> @NaturallyATLPCH
> My NC came too!  Also my ILoveHerbal (or whatever its called)?


I received my iLoveHerbal today also.
I can't wait to prepoo over the weekend with it!
So I found some Colorful Neutral Protein filler in my stash. I think I may use Aphogee though, it stinks but it works a tad bit better.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

Keep ya head up @divachyk !
Sorry about the products, wow, what is the likelihood!


----------



## KinksAndInk

Aggie said:


> I will certainly give this one serious consideration @IDareT'sHair.
> 
> Okay ladies, spill the beans on the best products at Kindred Butters so I can set up my cart please.



@Aggie the green tea and babassu, avocado and moss and Joe’s Joe are all really great conditioners. Great slip, thick and whippy but easily spreadable and I feel like I can skip the leave-in after using them. I still have to try the honey nectar and the pumpkin cream conditioners. As well as the hair lotion and the avocado cream moisturizer. 

I’ve added Naomi’s hair grease to the list for BF along with backups of all the above.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@KinksAndInk @Aggie @Saludable84 @flyygirlll2
My Kindred Butters Naomi's Hair Grease came today and it:  

Looks Like - Smells Like - Feels Like - My old love Komaza Scalp Butter  (Say it ain't so?) 

I already want a b/up.   Ya'll KNOW how I been missing this!

I asked for either Peppermint, Tea Tree or Eucalyptus be added (not sure which was added) but I got a feeling it is gone do me right this Fall/Winter...

ETA:  She also gave me a 'sample' Henna/Oil.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@divachyk
I have no words.....


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *Since Ari is LoPo, I use the creamy oil immediately after rinsing out the conditioner. That works best for her.*


@curlyhersheygirl
  .....


----------



## MileHighDiva

@IDareT'sHair @flyygirlll2
Y'all got her making YT apology/explanation videos.


----------



## Aggie

MileHighDiva said:


> @IDareT'sHair @flyygirlll2
> Y'all got her making YT apology/explanation videos.


Hey wait! Who is making YT apology videos @MileHighDiva?


----------



## Aggie

divachyk said:


> Hey Ladies, I don't get a chance to log on much. Have a lot going on right now as you might imagine. Please continue praying for my strength because this grief thing is a beast. Anyway, the GFCI outlet tripped in the garage and all plugs stopped working. I'm unsure how long they were off. By the time I noticed, all items in my product fridge were molded. Yuck! Product junkie nightmare.


Love you boo. We'll keep praying for your recovery hon ((HUGS))


----------



## Aggie

KinksAndInk said:


> @Aggie the green tea and babassu, avocado and moss and Joe’s Joe are all really great conditioners. Great slip, thick and whippy but easily spreadable and I feel like I can skip the leave-in after using them. I still have to try the honey nectar and the pumpkin cream conditioners. As well as the hair lotion and the avocado cream moisturizer.
> 
> I’ve added Naomi’s hair grease to the list for BF along with backups of all the above.


Thanks boo. I just favorited some items to look into purchasing later.


----------



## MileHighDiva

Aggie said:


> Hey wait! Who is making YT apology videos @MileHighDiva?


The Hair Stew vendor.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

MileHighDiva said:


> *The Hair Stew vendor.*


@MileHighDiva 
 Well.........Like @flyygirlll2 and @NaturallyATLPCH said - this ain't no time to be running out of stuff right before BF.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@MileHighDiva 
I didn't place an order.   Imma wait on Kindred Butters 'dupe' 

However, I am intrigued by the 32oz's.

Folks bought Srunchies and stuff and still haven't received them: @KinksAndInk @Aggie @Beany.


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @MileHighDiva
> I didn't place an order.   Imma wait on Kindred Butters 'dupe'
> 
> *However, I am intrigued by the 32oz's*.
> 
> Folks bought Srunchies and stuff and still haven't received them: @KinksAndInk @Aggie @Beany.


Don't do it @IDareT'sHair. Don't buy anything from them yet. Wait until she gets her act together again.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

IDareT'sHair said:


> @MileHighDiva
> Well.........Like @flyygirlll2 and @NaturallyATLPCH said - this ain't no time to be running out of stuff right before BF.


Chile...the saga continues...she has great hair but that don't mask the fact that you need professional business management 101 .


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

So me and aloe don't seem to get along. Extreme cuticle closer and smoother. My beloved Aussie Moist as a rinse out makes my hair hard which means its smoothing. Tangle city. Welp, on to the next.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@NaturallyATLPCH

Agreed.  Her Hair is everything

@Aggie - Nah, I ain't gettin' nuffin'.  Imma wait on KB'd version 1st.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> *So me and aloe don't seem to get along. Extreme cuticle closer and smoother. My beloved Aussie Moist as a rinse out makes my hair hard which means its smoothing. Tangle city. Welp, on to the next.*


@NaturallyATLPCH
I'm glad you found out before you stockpiled it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@NaturallyATLPCH 
Still waiting on Jakeala ...


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

IDareT'sHair said:


> @NaturallyATLPCH
> I'm glad you found out before you stockpiled it.


Well I have a large bottle of it as a back up .
I got it when Walgreen's had their buy 2 get 1 free sale on hair stuff.
I'll give it to sis.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

IDareT'sHair said:


> @NaturallyATLPCH
> Still waiting on Jakeala ...


Hmm, my last order came rather quickly and I purchased another soap loaf.
There is no way I would order from her for BF.


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @NaturallyATLPCH
> 
> Agreed.  Her Hair is everything
> 
> @Aggie - Nah, I ain't gettin' nuffin'.  Imma wait on KB'd version 1st.


Whoa!  They are making the Hair Stew? Okay, I can wait.


----------



## Saludable84

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> Hmm, my last order came rather quickly and I purchased another soap loaf.
> There is no way I would order from her for BF.


I’m trying to order my soap loaf before BF. Probably next week.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

Saludable84 said:


> I’m trying to order my soap loaf before BF. Probably next week.


That would be wise.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Saludable84 said:


> *I’m trying to order my soap loaf before BF. Probably next week*.





NaturallyATLPCH said:


> *That would be wise.*


@NaturallyATLPCH @Saludable84 
So annoying.

Hopefully, I won't be 'tempted' to order anything BF


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Grabbed a b/up of KB's Naomi's Hair Grease


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Aggie said:


> *Whoa!  They are making the Hair Stew? Okay, I can wait.*


@Aggie
No..I'm "hoping" they will make a dupe (cheaper version) of the Hair Stew.

With faster shipping.

Just kinda Wishful thinking on my part.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Aggie @LushLox @Beany
I want to "Thank You" (and others) for your post in Random Thoughts - It's sad when you have to try to reason with Grown Women how to act.

When you run across rude, thoughtless, ignorant, nonsensical, ghetto-gutteral ramblings it's jarring.  As I explained to you and others....For the past couple weeks, I thought it was a Troll, a young kid or even a guy or Tru.mp? (The Forum has had a few interesting posters over the years).

And you try to remain half way "courteous" and decent but folks will try you.

There are several black women PhD's who are psychologists in the offices behind mine that are always discussing how prominent mental health issues are increasing among black women, and always discussing black women and our "emotional health" so you try to let crazy slide to a certain extent. But after hearing them talk about it often, I'm realizing how "real" it can be for some folks.

We have enough angry, bad tempered folks IRL and no one wants to be bothered with that on the web.  Again, thank you all for your posts.


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> No..I'm "hoping" they will make a dupe (cheaper version) of the Hair Stew.
> 
> With faster shipping.
> 
> Just kinda Wishful thinking on my part.




Oh okay @IDareT'sHair


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> I want to "Thank You" (and others) for your post in Random Thoughts - It's sad when you have to try to reason with Grown Women how to act.
> 
> When you run across rude, thoughtless, ignorant, nonsensical, ghetto-gutteral ramblings it's jarring.  As I explained to you and others....For the past couple weeks, I thought it was a Troll, a young kid or even a guy or Tru.mp? (The Forum has had a few interesting posters over the years).
> 
> And you try to remain half way "courteous" and decent but folks will try you.
> 
> There are several black women PhD's who are psychologists in the offices behind mine that are always discussing how prominent mental health issues are increasing among black women, and always discussing black women and our "emotional health" so you try to let crazy slide to a certain extent. But after hearing them talk about it often, I'm realizing how "real" it can be for some folks.
> 
> We have enough angry, bad tempered folks IRL and no one wants to be bothered with that on the web.  Again, thank you all for your posts.


@IDareT'sHair,

Honestly, I think the person in question was suffering from that emotional disease where women end up killing their children, drowning them in tubs of water or running them over a bridge, etc...I think it's called Post Partum Depression  and looking for attention wherever they can find it. (SHRUGS) I could be wrong though.

All I can say is, simply report them to the moderators. They'll know what to do from there.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

Uh oh, what did I miss?
*goes to Random Thoughts Thread* 
I think it's a curse. Let's stop praying away mental illnesses, acknowledge it, and GET PROFESSIONAL HELP. We need to break this generational curse of black women and mental illness.


----------



## Aggie

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> Uh oh, what did I miss?
> *goes to Random Thoughts Thread*
> I think it's a curse. Let's stop praying away mental illnesses, acknowledge it, and GET PROFESSIONAL HELP. We need to break this generational curse of black women and mental illness.


Hon, this person was causing problems all over the forum. We here in the hair forum just wasn't havin' it! That was a situation that was only going to get volatile given time.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Aggie
The big thing in Clinical Health is Resiliency or being Resilient - How do you deal and/or recover from life's traumatic events.  How quickly do you bounce back from traumatic life events.

I mean it can manifest in a variety of ways.  (LOL)

You know there are "Trauma Units" for people suffering from trauma and according to these women (Dr's), there is an uptick in mental and emotional health issues with black women suffering from a variety of issues.  And I think it's starting younger & younger with our girls. And these are things we often don't like to talk about or acknowledge in our community (when folks be ackin' cray).


----------



## rileypak

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> Uh oh, what did I miss?
> *goes to Random Thoughts Thread*
> I think it's a curse. *Let's stop praying away mental illnesses, acknowledge it, and GET PROFESSIONAL HELP. We need to break this generational curse of black women and mental illness.*


This right here


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> The big thing in Clinical Health is Resiliency or being Resilient - How do you deal and/or recover from life's traumatic events.  How quickly do you bounce back from traumatic life events.
> 
> I mean it can manifest in a variety of ways.  (LOL)
> 
> You know there are "Trauma Units" for people suffering from trauma and according to these women (Dr's), there is an uptick in mental and emotional health issues with black women suffering from a variety of issues.  And I think it's starting younger & younger with our girls. And these are things we often don't like to talk about or acknowledge in our community.


Agreed @IDareT'sHair. Problem is recognizing that there is first a problem and then figure out ways to address it.


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> there is an uptick in mental and emotional health issues with black women suffering from a variety of issues.  And I think it's starting younger & younger with our girls. And these are things we often don't like to talk about or acknowledge in our community (when folks be ackin' cray).



It really needs to be acknowledged and addressed. Get folks the help they need and is available.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> Uh oh, what did I miss?
> *goes to Random Thoughts Thread*
> *I think it's a curse. Let's stop praying away mental illnesses, acknowledge it, and GET PROFESSIONAL HELP. We need to break this generational curse of black women and mental illness.*


@NaturallyATLPCH
Agreed! (Bolded)

Gurl...you ain't miss nothing. 

I was just reprocessing the post @Aggie made yesterday.

And you right. about all of this.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> *It really needs to be acknowledged and addressed. Get folks the help they need and is available.*


@rileypak So true. 

Like @NaturallyATLPCH said, it becomes generational.  The rudeness, crudeness, bullying all of that is coming from a place of systemic hurt/anger. As the old overworked saying goes: Hurt People - Hurt People.
Like @Aggie said - tearing up in errr thread.Just turnt up for no reason.


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak So true.
> 
> Like @NaturallyATLPCH said, it becomes generational.  The rudeness, crudeness, bullying all of that is coming from a place of systemic hurt/anger. As the old overworked saying goes: Hurt People - Hurt People.
> Like @Aggie said - tearing up in errr thread.Just turnt up for no reason.


 It was pure madness how fast she was moving through the whole forum it seemed.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Aggie said:


> *It was pure madness how fast she was moving through the whole forum it seemed.*


@Aggie You know Satan stay busy!


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie You know Satan stay busy!



True, true. .  He doesn't need a motivation either - just make others miserable. Point blank


----------



## IDareT'sHair

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> *I think it's a curse. Let's stop praying away mental illnesses, acknowledge it, and GET PROFESSIONAL HELP. We need to break this generational curse of black women and mental illness.*


@NaturallyATLPCH
You know folks don't want to walk in their truths. 

Or don't know How to, or how to Acknowledge it, Own it or even Admit it.


----------



## flyygirlll2

@divachyk You are in my thoughts and prayers. Sending positive vibes your way sis.


----------



## flyygirlll2

Saludable84 said:


> I duped it. It’s much cheaper to dupe. I can easily use 12oz of mixed henna per session so $25 + shipping for 32oz is barely 3 uses.




I agree. I’ve already used half the bottle already. After it’s done, I’ll make my own since I have everything needed to do so minus the vinegar cause it stinks.


----------



## flyygirlll2

@IDareT'sHair Good to know about KB Naomi’s Grease because I did order one too.


----------



## Aggie

Morning ladies. Up and ready for work. I'll be ripping and running in a couple of minutes. I think I will be detoxing my scalp with JMoniques Dead Sea Mud Wash this evening or tomorrow morning. My scalp is itching just in the front area where I put my gel to get my hair in a bun. Not good .


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Happy Friday Ladies!

WOW - Just opened my last box (DB) from NC.  

Ya'll Right DB's labels look so "generic" so um..yeah. Probably not coming back.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

flyygirlll2 said:


> *Good to know about KB Naomi’s Grease because I did order one too.*


@flyygirlll2 
I'm so excited about the possibility. 

For me this will hafta' replace: PBN Mango & Tea, DB Eucalyptus & Mint, Komaza Scalp Butter.

Did you get original or the Peppermint one?


----------



## flyygirlll2

Morning!

I’m on my way to an interview now but the commute is long though.

@IDareT'sHair I got the original. I mainly plan to seal with it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@flyygirlll2 
Are you using NW21?  

I wondered other than me, @curlyhersheygirl @Shay72 I wondered who else in here is using it on a regula'/daily'?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

flyygirlll2 said:


> *Morning!
> I’m on my way to an interview now but the commute is long though.*
> 
> *I got the original. I mainly plan to seal with it*.


@flyygirlll2 
Best Wishes - I know you'll interview great!  

How far will it be if you get it?

I'll use my QB abcdefg, HV's AG, MHC Sophia's and SSI Coriander (and others) for sealing.

This is the time of year when I'm always tryna' scrounge around for itchy scalp remedies!


----------



## flyygirlll2

IDareT'sHair said:


> @flyygirlll2
> Are you using NW21?
> 
> I wondered other than me, @curlyhersheygirl @Shay72 I wondered who else in here is using it on a regula'/daily'?



I have one bottle left. I stopped using it for a while. I did use it this week. I decided to be extra and add a little garlic oil to it which was a bad idea cause I thought I had a fragrance oil which I don’t. DH was asking me why I smelled like garlic.... so had to stop on that one lol.

I started using my own version of that CP Oil now.


----------



## flyygirlll2

IDareT'sHair said:


> @flyygirlll2
> Best Wishes - I know you'll interview great!
> 
> How far will it be if you get it?
> 
> I'll use my QB abcdefg, HV's AG, MHC Sophia's and SSI Coriander (and others) for sealing.
> 
> This is the time of year when I'm always tryna' scrounge around for itchy scalp remedies!


Thanks hun. I take the train, so it’s about an hour and a half sometimes more if the trains are delayed which tends to occur a lot up here.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@flyygirlll2 
What did you wear?  How did you wear your Hair?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

flyygirlll2 said:


> *DH was asking me why I smelled like garlic.... so had to stop on that one lol.*
> 
> I started using my own version of that CP Oil now.


@flyygirlll2


I still haven't looked through that CP Oil or Thread yet.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I guess I'll overnight tonight with my Ayurvedic Oil.  May mix some Powder (Amla or Brahmi) in my DC'er today.


----------



## flyygirlll2

IDareT'sHair said:


> @flyygirlll2
> What did you wear?  How did you wear your Hair?



I’m wearing black pants, heels, mustard yellow top with blazer. Got my Fenty Beauty face on   I kept my hair up in the braids pinned back.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

flyygirlll2 said:


> *I’m wearing black pants, heels, mustard yellow top with blazer.* *Got my Fenty Beauty face on * *I kept my hair up in the braids pinned back.*


@flyygirlll2

You Betta' Werk!

ETA:  I had to attend a luncheon earlier this week (and present an Award) and wore a Mustard Blouse, Black Pants/Heels & a Black & White Jacket.


----------



## flyygirlll2

IDareT'sHair said:


> @flyygirlll2
> 
> 
> I still haven't looked through that CP Oil or Thread yet.



Lol. Yeah, he thought it was interesting  and funny when I told him why. The scent went away thankfully cause I was in no mood to wash my hair. Trying to make it to two weeks.


----------



## flyygirlll2

IDareT'sHair said:


> @flyygirlll2
> 
> You Betta' Werk!
> 
> ETA:  I had to attend a luncheon earlier this week (and present an Award) and wore a Mustard Blouse, Black Pants/Heels & a Black & White Jacket.



Sounds  like you were slaying folks 
I love mustard yellow. Brings out my skin tone.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

flyygirlll2 said:


> *I love mustard yellow. Brings out my skin tone.*


@flyygirlll2 
I got quite a few compliments.   I don't think I woulda' normally worn that with that, but x2 friends (Male and Female) suggested the Mustard & Black Combo w/o knowing either of them had said the same thing (so that was confirmation).


----------



## KinksAndInk

IDareT'sHair said:


> @flyygirlll2
> Are you using NW21?
> 
> I wondered other than me, @curlyhersheygirl @Shay72 I wondered who else in here is using it on a regula'/daily'?


I use it at least once a day. I need to go back to twice a day. I saw better results then.


----------



## flyygirlll2

IDareT'sHair said:


> @flyygirlll2
> I got quite a few compliments.   I don't think I woulda' normally worn that with that, but x2 friends (Male and Female) suggested the Mustard & Black Combo w/o knowing either of them had said the same thing (so that was confirmation).



Love it. Everything went well with the interview. I took the braids down so I can rebraid it.


----------



## Aggie

flyygirlll2 said:


> Love it. Everything went well with the interview. I took the braids down so I can rebraid it.
> 
> View attachment 414783


Well well well. Don't we look super gorgeous @flyygirlll2. Love the hair.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

flyygirlll2 said:


> Love it. Everything went well with the interview. I took the braids down so I can rebraid it.
> 
> View attachment 414783


Giiiiiirrrllll  @flyygirlll2


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

Went on a field trip with the chirren today. They enjoyed themselves. I needed retail therapy. I bought the MC Halo shampoo, mask, conditioner, and detangling milk. Yes, that's what kind of day it has been.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@flyygirlll2

Gone Ms. Fenty-Face!

I see what you mean about Mustard.

That Hurr Lawd..........


----------



## IDareT'sHair

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> * I needed retail therapy. I bought the MC Halo shampoo, mask, conditioner, and detangling milk. Yes, that's what kind of day it has been.*


@NaturallyATLPCH 
..I know you Did!


----------



## Saludable84

flyygirlll2 said:


> Love it. Everything went well with the interview. I took the braids down so I can rebraid it.
> 
> View attachment 414783



You look beautiful. 

What are your undertones? That mustard is beautiful. I have warm undertones so I avoid certain colors because it causes ppl to stare. Which I’m doing to your picture now


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

IDareT'sHair said:


> @NaturallyATLPCH
> ..I know you Did!


Well the good news is my BF list is getting shorter. Down to Sarenzo for body, SheScentIt, and maybe APB gel. CCs for soap.


----------



## rileypak

@flyygirlll2


----------



## flyygirlll2

@Aggie 
@NaturallyATLPCH @IDareT'sHair @Saludable84 
Thank you ladies! 

I’m all about that melanin popping 

@Saludable84 I think I have warm/neautral undertones.  I’m wearing 440 in FB after all the hassle of trying to find the right shade. I was matched incorrectly the first time. I typically don’t like wearing foundation or anything on my skin unless it’s for a certain occasion, but this foundation doesn’t feel heavy. I only put one layer and KIM. 

 Lol, I actually used to not be too fond of yellow anything years ago until I found that mustard yellow is my favorite and compliments my skin well.


----------



## flyygirlll2

Thank you  @rileypak


----------



## LushLox

You look.....fly @flyygirlll2 

Hope all went well in your interview


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@flyygirlll2 
Beautiful Avi Sis.

*Cackles at Melanin Poppin* #loveit


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Mornin' Product Junktresses!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Forgot to take my Tea out for my Tea Rinse 

Will try to defrost a treatment.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

So I just looked out the Window - 

Okay WHY is it Snowing?????

Really????? 

Sucks teef & rolls eyes hard.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Used Up:
x1 Liter Cathy Howse UBH (x1 b/up)


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

IDareT'sHair said:


> So I just looked out the Window -
> 
> Okay WHY is it Snowing?????
> 
> Really?????
> 
> Sucks teef & rolls eyes hard.


Whaaat?
It's raining here but is supposed to get down in the 30s tomorrow.
Cold, dry weather irritates me and my sinuses .
I am not ready.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

The smell of this MC line is .
I am a sucker for smells.
So I have been looking for a cream that is moisturizing, yet dense enough to give a couple of days hold for a twist out.
The only thing that has consistently come close over the years is Siamese Twists Essential 2 Cream .
APB's creams used to, but her consistency has changed. Even the lotions are runny.

Guess I'll have to renig and add Siamese Twists to my BF list .


----------



## IDareT'sHair

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> Whaaat?
> It's raining here but is supposed to get down in the 30s tomorrow.
> *Cold, dry weather irritates me and my sinuses* .
> I am not ready.


@NaturallyATLPCH 

Lawd....it's waayyy too soon for alla 'dis!

I've been all morning!


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

IDareT'sHair said:


> @NaturallyATLPCH
> 
> Lawd....it's waayyy too soon for alla 'dis!
> 
> I've been all morning!


I know! My diffuser has been a life saver though. Between that and my humidifier, my life has been saved.
I don't think I could survive up north. These cold snaps in the south reek enough havoc.
Time to stay in the house, pamper your hair, and shop. 
I might go back in with Shop40 and see what's up on NC.


----------



## rileypak

Good morning!!!

I "accidentally" did an overnight DC last night 

That Silk Dreams Avocado Pudding Silky Conditioning Cream has a super light texture and smells like a vanilla cupcake  
I think fine haired sisters might like this one. I'll see how it performs over the week for me but I may have to gift/swap it out. My few fine but mostly medium to coarse strands might need a bit more oomph from a DC. I've got four jars of it I think


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@NaturallyATLPCH 
What's this MC Line smell like?

Siamese Twists is very nice.  I still want a Jar of Raspberry Henna and another Coconut Pumpkin.   

I noticed that too about APB's Lotion.  I had to look at thee label to see what it was!


----------



## rileypak

I'm currently reevaluating my BF list... again

I'm sitting at: APB, Kindred Butters, Siamese Twists, SSI, Sally's/Target/The Mane Choice, CurlMart (they mama named them CM first, I'mma call them CM lol), Ulta (must get more Bae ), PuffCuff (need more t-shirt turbans and I love theirs)


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

IDareT'sHair said:


> @NaturallyATLPCH
> What's this MC Line smell like?
> 
> Siamese Twists is very nice.  I still want a Jar of Raspberry Henna and another Coconut Pumpkin.
> 
> I noticed that too about APB's Lotion.  I had to look at thee label to see what it was!


MC's Halo line smells exotic, kind of fruity...it's hard to explain but it smells nice. I sniffed it in Target and started throwing things from the line in my cart immediately .
Yes, I'm not sure what's going on with the APB lotions. The slip is still there, but it's almost like putting water in my hair.
I know that's the risk with handmade, but ST Essential 2 Cream has remained the same since 2011.
I am sure there is a way to use exact ratios each time so consistencies are the same, isn't it? I like consistency in my routines, life, and products . The life of a teacher...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> *That Silk Dreams Avocado Pudding Silky Conditioning*


@rileypak
I wonder if this is the same one that makes me wanna?

I'm feeling the same way about TGIN's Honey Miracle.  

Something about the scent makes me nauseous. (And I'm using this today).

Loved the performance of both.  Wonder if SD's changed the scent?  You said Yummy?


----------



## rileypak

I feel like I'm the only one around here who loves the thin texture of the APB lotions


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak
> I wonder if this is the same one that makes me wanna?
> 
> I'm feeling the same way about TGIN's Honey Miracle.
> 
> Something about the scent makes me nauseous. (And I'm using this today).
> 
> Loved the performance of both.  Wonder if SD's changed the scent?  You said Yummy?


This is my first time using it. It smells sweet like cake but not in a cloying way. I like it. If the TGIN was like this I wouldn't mind


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

rileypak said:


> I feel like I'm the only one around here who loves the thin texture of the APB lotions


I am sure more people wanted them that way. Ion like it though.
Don't be changing up nuthin on me.


----------



## rileypak

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> I am sure more people wanted them that way. Ion like it though.
> Don't be changing up nuthin on me.


I never bought them when they were thicker so I don't know what I was missing.
They've always been thin to medium to me 

The thinnest one I've had was the Tropical Daily Moisturizer. That one was definitely really thin.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@NaturallyATLPCH @rileypak 
I got the APB Lotion on a swap and recently started using it and had to look at it again to make sure it actually said "Lotion" 

It's fine tho'.  It's just uber thin and not what I remembered.

I think I have a couple bottles I bought from "back in the day" with the original consistency.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

I at least had the thickness of the APB Hair Creams to rely on but the last cream I got was runny .
I don't have time to be convoing people anymore. I just take things at face value now. When things are changing, it usually means the majority have suggested it or like it so it's time to move on. No biggie.


----------



## Aggie

Morning PJs 

I already washed and Dc'ed today and used my CP tea rinse on my scalp and hair.

My BF list still has APB, SSI, Mielle Organics (DC only) on it, and new on the list is Kindred Butters.

*I had NG Vanilla Fig and Clay DCs but she never has the Vanilla Fig listed on the site - that is a huge turn off for me. I hate running people down to list their products so I can purchase it. *

If it's not listed, I'm scratching it off my list and sticking with APB Hibiscus and Pomegranate since I already have 2 large jars of the Raspberry and Mint in my stash. The UCS no longer moisturizes my hair like it did before but I have a large jar still anyway so don't need that one.

Surprisingly, I will only need a few ayurveda powders and oils to purchase so I'm looking for the best sales during BF for these. I have a cart prepared over at myhenna.us but maybe I might switch to Iloveherbs and Zenia.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

The ones I have I bought during her last BOGO sale and they are thinner than the ones I used to get @rileypak and @IDareT'sHair


----------



## IDareT'sHair

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> *I am sure more people wanted them that way. Ion like it though.
> Don't be changing up nuthin on me.*


@NaturallyATLPCH
Hmph.  Not me.

When I pulled it out I wanted it to be what I remembered it being or I would have used it earlier in the Summer.

Right now I want something heavier.


----------



## Aggie

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> I at least had the thickness of the APB Hair Creams to rely on but the last cream I got was runny .
> *I don't have time to be convoing people anymore. I just take things at face value now. When things are changing, it usually means the majority have suggested it or like it so it's time to move on.* No biggie.


@NaturallyATLPCH @bolded.

Whoa! .

 ^^I just posted this. Woman get out of my head


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

Aggie said:


> @NaturallyATLPCH @bolded.
> 
> Whoa! .
> 
> ^^I just posted this. Woman get out of my head


I just read that @Aggie !
I was getting ready to reply to that. NG is notorious for that. Gotta track her down for listed products. #nope


----------



## IDareT'sHair

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> *I might go back in with Shop40 and see what's up on NC*.


@NaturallyATLPCH 
*cough*  If I went back to Shop-Forrrty I'd get a 16oz BM DC'er (b/up to the b/up)

if it was still available.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

IDareT'sHair said:


> @NaturallyATLPCH
> *cough*  If I went back to Shop-Forrrty I'd get a 16oz BM DC'er (b/up to the b/up)
> 
> if it was still available.


----------



## rileypak

Maybe she should call them hair milks instead? 
Whenever I hear milk for a product, I expect it to be thin-ish.


----------



## Aggie

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> I just read that @Aggie !
> I was getting ready to reply to that. NG is notorious for that. Gotta track her down for listed products. #nope


@NaturallyATLPCH 

I know right. Ain't nobody gat time fa dat! .


----------



## Saludable84

rileypak said:


> I never bought them when they were thicker so I don't know what I was missing.
> They've always been thin to medium to me
> 
> The thinnest one I've had was the Tropical Daily Moisturizer. That one was definitely really thin.


@NaturallyATLPCH 

I used to use them back when they were thicker. I will say, I do prefer them as they are now (they last longer for me and since my strands are thick they need the extra moisture a thinner lotion would provide), however, I don’t prefer her lotions for twistouts. I’ve tried and they help keep the moisture, but it doesn’t mesh well with holding products. I prefer Oyin HD or HQS Greaseless Moisture. I did like Bekura Honey Latte, but the way her prices are set up


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

This Mielle Pom and Honey custard? Got my hair dryer than the Sahara desert.
I am going to give it one more shot after I give myself a protein treatment tomorrow.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Aggie said:


> *I had NG Vanilla Fig and Clay DCs but she never has the Vanilla Fig listed on the site - that is a huge turn off for me. I hate running people down to list their products so I can purchase it.*


@Aggie
"Custom Request" is my Friend.  If I don't see it listed, I simply enter it in Custom Request - get notified once its listed and pay.

I use Custom Request often - not for her but.... her & anyone else I buy stuff from on ETSY.
Speaking of running folks down - where is my Jakeala!


----------



## rileypak

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> This Mielle Pom and Honey custard? Got my hair dryer than the Sahara desert.
> I am going to give it one more shot after I give myself a protein treatment tomorrow.


I will say if you've never used Mielle products before, they sometimes rely on each other or your hair to be wet before use. Else your results will be lackluster to terrible.
Like I hate the Avocado Hair Milk on dry hair by itself but love using it on wet hair after using the White Peony Leave In Conditioner.


----------



## rileypak

Saludable84 said:


> @NaturallyATLPCH
> 
> I used to use them back when they were thicker. I will say, I do prefer them as they are now (they last longer for me and since my strands are thick they need the extra moisture a thinner lotion would provide), however, I don’t prefer her lotions for twistouts. I’ve tried and they help keep the moisture, but it doesn’t mesh well with holding products. I prefer Oyin HD or HQS Greaseless Moisture. I did like Bekura Honey Latte, but the way her prices are set up


That Honey Latte price


----------



## IDareT'sHair

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> *This Mielle Pom and Honey custard? Got my hair dryer than the Sahara desert.
> I am going to give it one more shot after I give myself a protein treatment tomorrow.*


@NaturallyATLPCH
What all did you get from this line"?  Does it smells good?


----------



## Saludable84

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> Guess I'll have to renig and add Siamese Twists to my BF list .



Being so close to BF is the only thing keeping me from hitting paynah.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Saludable84 said:


> *I did like Bekura Honey Latte, but the way her prices are set up *





rileypak said:


> *That Honey Latte price*


@Saludable84 @rileypak 
I'm glad I never bought or tried this!


----------



## Aggie

rileypak said:


> That Honey Latte price





IDareT'sHair said:


> @Saludable84 @rileypak
> I'm glad I never bought or tried this!


Love Bekura Honey Latte but it really is cost prohibitive so I'll stick with SSI for this.


----------



## BrownBetty

Hey ladies!

I just found a couple of boxes in my guest room, ssi and apb. I should be shamed but I was giddy like it was Xmas AM.

My BF list may just be APB body products.  

Hope all is well with yall!!!


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

@Saludable84 when my hair was longer and I was bunning, the consistency was fine. Now I'm doing more twist outs so the medium consistency it used to be that provided a little hold was useful.


----------



## flyygirlll2

Speaking of Bekura, they still keep sending me a reminder that I have $1.50 in rewards or whatever  that ain’t going to entice me to do anything. 

I think I have two bottles of the  Honey Latte in my stash. I’m narrowing down my BF list now.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

IDareT'sHair said:


> @NaturallyATLPCH
> What all did you get from this line"?  Does it smells good?


I got the Pom and Honey Leave In, Twisting Souffle, and the Custard.
I think the custard may play better with the leave in from the same line. That's how I am going to use it. I used it with APB's creamy oil and got dry, flaky hair . @IDareT'sHair


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

BrownBetty said:


> Hey ladies!
> 
> I just found a couple of boxes in my guest room, ssi and apb. I should be shamed but I was giddy like it was Xmas AM.
> 
> My BF list may just be APB body products.
> 
> Hope all is well with yall!!!


Your Avi is giving me life @BrownBetty #facts


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Aggie said:


> *Love Bekura Honey Latte but it really is cost prohibitive so I'll stick with SSI for this.*


@Aggie 
I'm glad I know nothing about this product. 

I do want Tonga Mousse but know I probably won't be getting it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@flyygirlll2 
I finally spent my Dolla' they kept buggin' me about when they had those $6 Body Lotions


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Aggie 
These Powders in the DC'er is going to be interesting.  But I can see myself running through them quickly.  I only bought the small boxes.  I used Brahmi today.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> I'm glad I know nothing about this product.
> 
> I do want Tonga Mousse but know I probably won't be getting it.


The Tonga Mousse...I was intrigued by this product but not the $23.00 price tag.
Oh and the Pom Honey line smells like pomegranates...kind of tart but sweet. It smells good though.
I think I will get better results from using Mane Choice.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

Looking forward to trying that SSI Pomegranate Pear line though.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> *The Tonga Mousse...I was intrigued by this product but not the $23.00 price tag.
> Oh and the Pom Honey line smells like pomegranates...kind of tart but sweet. It smells good though.
> I think I will get better results from using Mane Choice.*


@NaturallyATLPCH
My mind would never allow me to hit PayNah for some reason on Tonga, even though I've paid that much (and more) for a product.  Not sure why I never fully went for it, even though it gets great reviews?

You got me wanting to build up my TMC Stash.  I only have x2 items from this Company and I think they are both from the Original Line.



NaturallyATLPCH said:


> *Looking forward to trying that SSI Pomegranate Pear line though. *


Hoping to try some of this too, although it;s no where on a list.


----------



## rileypak

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> Looking forward to trying that SSI Pomegranate Pear line though.


Same


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@NaturallyATLPCH @rileypak
Not sure if I even remembered they had a Pomegranate & Pear Line?

They're not really, really on my list.  Lemme mosey on over there.


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> @NaturallyATLPCH @rileypak
> Not sure if I even remembered they had a Pomegranate & Pear Line?
> 
> They're not really, really on my list.  Lemme mosey on over there.


It's new this holiday season


----------



## BrownBetty

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> Your Avi is giving me life @BrownBetty #facts



Girl!!! Lol... I smh at these grown folks who think I am going around in circles with them.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

rileypak said:


> It's new this holiday season


Yup. Shole is. Been stalking it for a couple of weeks now .


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

rileypak said:


> Same


Strangely, I think most of my BF money will go towards SSI. It's been a while since I've done a haul from her since the Papaya line. 
Speaking of which, I need to crack open that DC at some point. I would use it after my protein treatment but I have to stick with my tried and true for that. I definitely plan to use it before BF though.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Aggie
Finished up my Hair.  Still don't know if it's the Oil and/or now the Powder mixed in DC'er.

Great Results!


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> "Custom Request" is my Friend.  If I don't see it listed, I simply enter it in Custom Request - get notified once its listed and pay.
> 
> I use Custom Request often - not for her but.... her & anyone else I buy stuff from on ETSY.
> Speaking of running folks down - where is my Jakeala!


I can't, I just can't. The last time I asked her to list the Vanilla Fig Deep Conditioner, she only put one up, ONE! Seriously? I'm a PJ, how you gone put one to sell to a PJ?  I can't deal with that.


----------



## Aggie

flyygirlll2 said:


> Speaking of Bekura, they still keep sending me a reminder that I have $1.50 in rewards or whatever  that ain’t going to entice me to do anything.
> 
> I think I have two bottles of the  Honey Latte in my stash. I’m narrowing down my BF list now.


@flyygirlll2 

You lucky, you got $1.50. I only have $1.00 that they keep asking me to use


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Aggie said:


> *The last time I asked her to list the Vanilla Fig Deep Conditioner, she only put one up, ONE! Seriously? I'm a PJ, how you gone put one to sell to a PJ?  I can't deal with that.*


@Aggie
You should have told her that.  I know she would understand.  

Especially if you told her you live out of the Country and like to buy more than x1.  I know she would.

She's very humbly accommodating.


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> Finished up my Hair.  Still don't know if it's the Oil and/or now the Powder mixed in DC'er.
> 
> Great Results!


@IDareT'sHair 

. I am so happy you like it. It really is a wonderful way to whip my hair into great shape


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Aggie said:


> *You lucky, you got $1.50. I only have $1.00 that they keep asking me to use *


@Aggie
I went on and spent my dolla' to get 'em to shaddup!

I think @curlyhersheygirl had about $11-$13 dollars and they took it back...


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> You should have told her that.  I know she would understand.
> 
> Especially if you told her you live out of the Country and like to buy more than x1.  I know she would.
> 
> She's very humbly accommodating.


@IDareT'sHair 

You're right. I really should have given her a chance but I don't understand why she only put one for sale


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> I went on and spent my dolla' to get 'em to shaddup!
> *
> I think @curlyhersheygirl had about $11-$13 dollars and they took it back*...



Oh dear! I would not have wanted to lose that much though. I would have bought something.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Aggie said:


> *Oh dear! I would not have wanted to lose that much though. I would have bought something.*


@Aggie 
They took it back before she could spend it.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> They took it back before she could spend it.


Oh WOW. So they took back rewards she had earned?
Won't be dealing with them anymore.


----------



## flyygirlll2

@Aggie @IDareT'sHair Well, they might as well keep that cause I mean  their prices keep going up anyway.


----------



## Aggie

My birthday makeover look today:


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

Aggie said:


> My birthday makeover look today:


Well I'll be @Aggie ! You look amazing. I love those earrings!


----------



## flyygirlll2

@Aggie Yaaaaas you are serving Sis! I love it


----------



## Beamodel

Just finished dc’ing with SSI Papaya again. Still love it. Uber soft hair. 

I also used Mielle pomegranate leave in, soufflé & Twisting Cream. Placed my hair in 12 twist. And it’s sooooo soft & moist. 

This line is a winner. The custard leaves your hair very moisturized and soft too. 

Definite keepers.


----------



## Aggie

Thanks bunches @NaturallyATLPCH and @flyygirlll2


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> They took it back before she could spend it.


Oh no!!! That means they didn't want her to actually use it. How come I still have my measly $1 a whole year later. It behooves me.


----------



## Aggie

flyygirlll2 said:


> @Aggie @IDareT'sHair Well, they might as well keep that cause I mean  their prices keep going up anyway.


I'm with you @flyygirlll2 .


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Aggie said:


> *Oh no!!! That means they didn't want her to actually use it*.



@Aggie
Yeah, they snatched it back.....


----------



## rileypak

@Aggie


----------



## Aggie

rileypak said:


> @Aggie


Thanks @rileypak


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Aggie
Your B-Day Makeover 

You look totally amazing!

You look like you should be in an Ad -


----------



## Aggie

@IDareT'sHair 

Thanks hun ((hugs))


----------



## IDareT'sHair

IDareT'sHair said:


> *You look like you should be in an Ad -*



@Aggie
ETA


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> ETA


Aww, you are too kind


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Aggie said:


> Aww, you are too kind


@Aggie 
You do Sis!...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I think Imma pull my Claudie DC'ers in (Khave and Avocado Intense) to mix my Ayurvedic Powders in. 

I kept thinking what I would mix those powders with?


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

I am anxious to prepoo with the Zenia oil tomorrow @IDareT'sHair .
I know I said I wasn't going to do full blown treatments but I need to use up my powder mix. I think Ayurveda is just way too strong for my hair, like, it REALLY strengthens it to the point where softness is almost nonexistent sometimes.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

It's like those powders REALLY bind to my fine strands. Certain hydrolyzed proteins penetrate and soften but ayurvedic powders almost like coat it. I think that's what they are supposed to do. Ion know, but my hair just feels weird when I use them.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> *It's like those powders REALLY bind to my fine strands. Certain hydrolyzed proteins penetrate and soften but ayurvedic powders almost like coat it. I think that's what they are supposed to do. Ion know, but my hair just feels weird when I use them.*


@NaturallyATLPCH 
Are you going to continue to use them?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> *I am anxious to prepoo with the Zenia oil tomorro*.


@NaturallyATLPCH
Love the Pre-Poo Oil.  I also used the oil (on damp hair) right before I applied my DC'er mixed with Brahmi.  Felt Great Upon rinsing.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

IDareT'sHair said:


> @NaturallyATLPCH
> Are you going to continue to use them?


I am not sure. When my hair feels weird, ion know.
But it's not like I'm chasing length so I could take the plunge .
Maybe add a sprinkle in my DC, who knows.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> *It's like those powders REALLY bind to my fine strands. Certain hydrolyzed proteins penetrate and soften but ayurvedic powders almost like coat it. I think that's what they are supposed to do. Ion know, but my hair just feels weird when I use them.*


@NaturallyATLPCH
Loved mixing a Tablespoon of Powder into My moisturizing DC'er!

Didn't have nay problems rinsing it out either


----------



## IDareT'sHair

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> *Maybe add a sprinkle in my DC, who knows.*


@NaturallyATLPCH
If it wasn't for doing this right here (bolded), I probably wouldn't have purchased any.

Other than possibly Cassia and Kalpi Tone, I am not trying to make Pastes & Masks and stuff.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@NaturallyATLPCH

This Natcha' at work swears by Pa.ntene Gold V Series?  I know you were trying a lot of Dr.ugstore/OTG's have you tried this??

She said she went to undergrad with several of the Naturals that was in R&D on for line.  

She said they all worked on and tested it for years (as naturals) before it launched.  I haven't paid much attention too Pa.ntene.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

IDareT'sHair said:


> @NaturallyATLPCH
> 
> This Natcha' at work swears by Pa.ntene Gold V Series?  I know you were trying a lot of Dr.ugstore/OTG's have you tried this??
> 
> She said she went to undergrad with several of the Naturals that was in R&D on for line.
> 
> She said they all worked on and tested it for years (as naturals) before it launched.  I haven't paid much attention too Pa.ntene.


I've actually looked at that one. I've resorted to going back to mostly natural products again, the sulfates and grease weren't making that much of a difference. The grease was hard to spread and frequent use of sulfates were drying my hair.
The only OTG line I am interested in right now is MC.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

I do use a drug store rinse out though but that will be changing. My hair is going back to being a snob, the Loreal Cleansing balms work but they are meh.


----------



## KinksAndInk

I’m too lazy to read all the things I’ve missed today but I got 2 comments.

@Aggie  you look beautiful!!!! 

And ain’t nobody got time to be begging folks to post products. Either you want this money or you don’t. It ain’t rocket science.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> I've actually looked at that one. I've resorted to going back to mostly natural products again, the sulfates and grease weren't making that much of a difference. The grease was hard to spread and frequent use of sulfates were drying my hair.
> *The only OTG line I am interested in right now is MC.*



@NaturallyATLPCH
Gurl....Now You Ain't Neva' Lied!  

This is all you've been talmbout lately.  

I need to make up a TMC cart based on you and your MC Fever!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> I do use a drug store rinse out though but that will be changing. *My hair is going back to being a snob*, the Loreal Cleansing balms work but they are meh.


@NaturallyATLPCH 
I'm surprised you did it this long.  

Sincerely,
Fellow Snobby-Hair Friend


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

IDareT'sHair said:


> @NaturallyATLPCH
> I'm surprised you did it this long.
> 
> Sincerely,
> Fellow Snobby-Hair Friend


Gurl, you know when you train a certain way .
Shouldn't have started out bougie. Oh well .


----------



## Aggie

KinksAndInk said:


> I’m too lazy to read all the things I’ve missed today but I got 2 comments.
> 
> @Aggie  you look beautiful!!!!
> 
> And ain’t nobody got time to be begging folks to post products. Either you want this money or you don’t. It ain’t rocket science.



@KinksAndInk, thanks love and agreed, I ain't runnin' down nobody to post up their products that they know sell well


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

IDareT'sHair said:


> @NaturallyATLPCH
> Gurl....Now You Ain't Neva' Lied!
> 
> This is all you've been talmbout lately.
> 
> I need to make up a TMC cart based on you and your MC Fever!


LOL!!!! I mean those reviews in the MC thread I started have me gassed up!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@KinksAndInk @Aggie
I'm sorry but Ya'll Wrong on this one.

NG would do anything for anybody.  She would be more than happy to do that.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@KinksAndInk @Aggie
Cause Ya'll know I will wear a Convo feature all the way out.


----------



## KinksAndInk

IDareT'sHair said:


> @KinksAndInk @Aggie
> I'm sorry but Ya'll Wrong on this one.
> 
> NG would do anything for anybody.  She would be more than happy to do that.


I’m sure she’s a sweetheart. I’ve only purchased from her once and the other thing on my list to try, I’ve always seen it in stock. I was just speaking in general. I’ve cut out all the problematic and lazy vendors in my life. (I’m looking at y’all Toni and Valeria and scrunchie lady) If I ask about purchasing a product, at least ask how many I want if I don’t mention it (which I normally will) I think that’s just part of customer service. Even at McDonald’s if you order nuggets they ask how many if you don’t tell them.


----------



## KinksAndInk

IDareT'sHair said:


> @KinksAndInk @Aggie
> Cause Ya'll know I will wear a Convo feature all the way out.


 Yes you will. I shoulda sent you after scrunchie lady


----------



## IDareT'sHair

KinksAndInk said:


> *Even at McDonald’s if you order nuggets they ask how many if you don’t tell them.*


@KinksAndInk 
I hear Ya'!


KinksAndInk said:


> *Yes you will. I shoulda sent you after scrunchie lady*



@KinksAndInk 

Gurl.......I will convo them until it Hurts!....


----------



## LushLox

@Aggie gorgeous look, and happy birthday!


----------



## Saludable84

Aggie said:


> I can't, I just can't. The last time I asked her to list the Vanilla Fig Deep Conditioner, she only put one up, ONE! Seriously? I'm a PJ, how you gone put one to sell to a PJ?  I can't deal with that.


I had to do the same thing with the Shea and madder root. And I had to tell her I wanted a few. I learned her game already.


----------



## Saludable84

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> They took it back before she could spend it.


They didn’t want her to spend it.


----------



## Saludable84

@Aggie you are serving pure goddess in that picture. 

Slay on Sis!


----------



## Aggie

Thanks a million @Saludable84 and @LushLox for those wonderful compliments.


----------



## Aggie

Morning all PJs. I am dressed and ready for church and heading out in a few minutes. Then I have work at 11 so will chat a bit when I get off work.


----------



## Aggie

@IDareT'sHair

I love Renee at NG, I really do but since I'm cutting back on vendors anyway, she makes it all the more easy for me to do so by not posting up ALL her products. That is all I am saying. I didn't mean that she was a bad vendor, au contaire, I feel that she is an awesome vendor.


----------



## Aggie

Saludable84 said:


> I had to do the same thing with the Shea and madder root. And I had to tell her I wanted a few. I learned her game already.


Thanks @Saludable84. If I change my mind, I'll convo her. Still not sure at this point.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

Good morning ladies!
I agree with you @Aggie. I have been down with Renee since she opened and yes, she is a sweetheart, however, let's just keep things in a business, professional spectrum here. I am objective, not subjective, and the bottom line is, you need to list everything you are selling. Customers, even though it is an option and she does ablige, should never have to reach out to you about a potential sell. It's like, how bad do you really want the business? 
I am in no way knocking her off my list, but if there are readily accessible things that are just as good, if not better, that's where my money is going first.
I'm sure she will have more for Black Friday but once again, what if I don't want to wait? She's been in the game long enough to know better.


----------



## Aggie

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> Good morning ladies!
> I agree with you @Aggie. I have been down with Renee since she opened and yes, she is a sweetheart, however, let's just keep things in a business, professional spectrum here. I am objective, not subjective, and the bottom line is, you need to list everything you are selling. Customers, even though it is an option and she does ablige, should never have to reach out to you about a potential sell. It's like, how bad do you really want the business?
> I am in no way knocking her off my list, but if there are readily accessible things that are just as good, if not better, that's where my money is going first.
> I'm sure she will have more for Black Friday but once again, what if I don't want to wait? She's been in the game long enough to know better.


@NaturallyATLPCH 
I could not have said this better myself. I totally agree


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Hey divas
I removed the havana twists yesterday and pampered my hair to the fullest. I put that bad boy in a bun yesterday and was so tired of doing that, I decided to taper cut my hair again lol. DH and the kids said they knew that was coming.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

flyygirlll2 said:


> Speaking of Bekura, they still keep sending me a reminder that I have $1.50 in rewards or whatever  that ain’t going to entice me to do anything.
> 
> I think I have two bottles of the  Honey Latte in my stash. I’m narrowing down my BF list now.


@flyygirlll2 Now see y'all still have your rewards. They cancelled mine a while back saying it expires. I guess that was because mine was $11.60  So they are permanently off my list.

BTW Loving your profile pic


----------



## flyygirlll2

curlyhersheygirl said:


> @flyygirlll2 Now see y'all still have your rewards. They cancelled mine a while back saying it expires. I guess that was because mine was $11.60  So they are permanently off my list.
> 
> BTW Loving your profile pic



Wow, that is so strange. I wouldn’t bother with them after that either. I pretty much have full jars/bottled products from them that I will just save or send to my mother. I think their products are way over priced.

Thank you!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Saludable84 said:


> *I had to do the same thing with the Shea and madder root. And I had to tell her I wanted a few. I learned her game already.*


@Saludable84 
Maybe I'll also mix my Powders in Madder Root


----------



## IDareT'sHair

flyygirlll2 said:


> *Wow, that is so strange. I wouldn’t bother with them after that either. I pretty much have full jars/bottled products from them that I will just save or send to my mother. I think their products are way over priced.  Thank you! *


@flyygirlll2
Yeah, I think Imma finish the rest of my Bekura stash and call it a day.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Mornin PJ's!.....


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My Kindred Butters Ship


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@flyygirlll2 
What you Buyin'?


----------



## flyygirlll2

IDareT'sHair said:


> @flyygirlll2
> Yeah, I think Imma finish the rest of my Bekura stash and call it a day.


 
Yup. Can’t be bothered with the price hikes.


----------



## flyygirlll2

IDareT'sHair said:


> @flyygirlll2
> What you Buyin'?



I bought that Vanart Cream Rinse yesterday after reading about it in the Hits & Misses thread. I plan to use it for henna gloss and probably detangling depending on how my hair reacts to it. 

I’m also looking at a Chebe based butter pomade . Girl, I stay looking at stuff all over the internet with mock carts like a feind


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@flyygirlll2
I made a nice sized TMC mock cart and a Curls Origin mock cart (just for fun)

CO is on my BF list TMC was on "honorable mention" but may be moved up mainly because of @NaturallyATLPCH.  Because I have been steadily knocking stuff off my original list.

Needless to say, I need to rework my BF, CM list.  

I found a bunch of HV yesterday in my stash, so will probably just get AG from them and maybe some VF?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

flyygirlll2 said:


> *I bought that Vanart Cream Rinse yesterday after reading about it in the Hits & Misses thread.* I plan to use it for henna gloss *and probably detangling depending on how my hair reacts to it*.
> *I’m also looking at a Chebe based butter pomade *.


@flyygirlll2
Keep me posted on these two.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@flyygirlll2
I went back and reread that Vanart post.  Sounds promising.  I'm always on the hunt for a decent detangler.


----------



## flyygirlll2

@IDareT'sHair TMC is on my BF list too. The only thing I really want from there is the Split End Serum though. I have 2 already but it’s pricey. Hope they have 50% off or something. 

Depending on who comes through with the best sales/shipping, my list will change accordingly. 

Yes, I’ll update on the Cream Rinse and Chebe Pomade if I get it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

flyygirlll2 said:


> *The only thing I really want from there is the Split End Serum though. I have 2 already but it’s pricey. Hope they have 50% off or something.*


@flyygirlll2 
This is in my Cart.


----------



## flyygirlll2

IDareT'sHair said:


> @flyygirlll2
> I went back and reread that Vanart post.  Sounds promising.  I'm always on the hunt for a decent detangler.



I got the 32 oz. It’s pretty cheap. I just went on Ebay and grabbed it. It’s available at Walmart as well I think. Me too. I dread detangling, so anything to make that process easier is a win.


----------



## flyygirlll2

IDareT'sHair said:


> @flyygirlll2
> This is in my Cart.



It’s a very nice serum. Don’t care for the price but it performs well.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

@IDareT'sHair


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

flyygirlll2 said:


> It’s a very nice serum. Don’t care for the price but it performs well.


You mean the MC Split Ends serum @flyygirlll2 ?


----------



## rileypak

To the newest tapered cuts in the thread:



Please and thank you


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

rileypak said:


> To the newest tapered cuts in the thread:
> 
> 
> 
> Please and thank you


One day...one day lol...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@rileypak

I know @curlyhersheygirl Family gone be mad @NaturallyATLPCH 

Curly was "on the Grow" after her last Taper.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> Y*ou mean the MC Split Ends serum *


@NaturallyATLPCH
Yassssss


----------



## IDareT'sHair

NaturallyATLPCH said:


>


@NaturallyATLPCH
Girl.....You got me reworking my entire list!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Imma 'tighten' up this GT (Grey Thursday), BF, CM list.  

And try to stick to it.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

The way things are looking for me, it looks like the only online hair purchase I'll be making is SheScentIt and Siamese Twists for BF.
Mane Choice I know I'll buy on a whim wondering down the hair aisles in Target or Sally's. I actually have several Sally's rewards I need to use so there you go .


----------



## flyygirlll2

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> You mean the MC Split Ends serum @flyygirlll2 ?



Yes. I love it.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

IDareT'sHair said:


> @NaturallyATLPCH
> Yassssss


Well since the Ancient Egyptian line is still buy 2 get one free and I have a $10 off coupon, um...might get it along with the poo and Condish from the line .
Who knows which way the wind may blow with me nowadays.


----------



## flyygirlll2

SSI is on my list too. Need to re-up on the Avocado Conditioner and want to try the Papaya one as well.

I also have APB, KB, QB, CM, Siamese Twists, and Hattache on my list. I want some other colors in the Satin Lined  Caps but that will depend on the sale and shipping of course.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> *The way things are looking for me, it looks like the only online hair purchase I'll be making is SheScentIt and Siamese Twists for BF.  Mane Choice I know I'll buy on a whim wondering down the hair aisles in Target or Sally's. I actually have several Sally's rewards I need to use so there you go *.


@NaturallyATLPCH 
I thought you had APB on your list?  I might try to knock off my Keratin DC'er before BF (so I can get a scent).


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@flyygirlll2
My list is still "all over the place"...


----------



## flyygirlll2

IDareT'sHair said:


> @flyygirlll2
> My list is still "all over the place"...



Girl, mine is subject to change depending if folks have a great sale lol. This is more so a “maybe” list for now. 

Btw, I just purchased that Chebe Butter Pomade  You know I like to research


----------



## IDareT'sHair

flyygirlll2 said:


> Btw, I just purchased that Chebe Butter Pomade  *You know I like to research*


@flyygirlll2
Well Lady your Research is paying _really_ off 'cause your Hair is ...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@flyygirlll2 
I'm looking at my list from last year and its almost the exact same.


----------



## flyygirlll2

IDareT'sHair said:


> @flyygirlll2
> Well Lady your Research is paying _really_ off 'cause your Hair is ...



Thanks Sis! I try my best. Still reworking my regimen. Will start using that blow dryer that I know you bought too. I want to do it every 2 weeks or so to see how it goes.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

flyygirlll2 said:


> *Will start using that blow dryer that I know you bought too. I want to do it every 2 weeks or so to see how it goes.*


@flyygirlll2
Was tempted to use it again this week, but changed my mind.


----------



## flyygirlll2

@IDareT'sHair Yeah, my list is not drastically different from last year either. There’s always some one off that pops up during these sales though lol.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@flyygirlll2 
I hope "one-offs" and TMC don't mess me up this year.  Cause TMC was not really a major thought.


----------



## flyygirlll2

IDareT'sHair said:


> @flyygirlll2
> Was tempted to use it again this week, but changed my mind.



I’m going to have to bring myself to do it because those ssk’s and tangles worked my nerves. I can’t be bothered with air drying at this point unless I’m not feeling well or something.


----------



## flyygirlll2

IDareT'sHair said:


> @flyygirlll2
> I hope "one-offs" and TMC don't mess me up this year.  Cause TMC was not really a major thought.



Yeah that might mess me up lol. TMC also had a Christmas sale last year too. They had stuff for like $3. That’s when I stocked up on some of thermal products.


----------



## rileypak

flyygirlll2 said:


> want to try the Papaya one as well.



Get the Apple Nectar Nourishing Conditioner along with the Papaya too


----------



## flyygirlll2

@riley Always the Pusha  
It’s on my list too. Her DC’s never wowed me but her conditioners work better on my hair for some reason.


----------



## flyygirlll2

@rileypak I will also be getting some skin care stuff too for BF


----------



## rileypak

Looks like my SSI cart will include Papaya Ultra Nourish Conditioner, Papaya Super Hydrate Hair Mask, Apple Nectar Nourishing Conditioner, Pomegranate Pear Hydrating Curl Spray, and maybe something else from either the Papaya (leave in) or Pomegranate Pear line (hair cream).

I was going to get the PP hair mask and rinse out but I don't need conditioners with protein in them.


----------



## rileypak

flyygirlll2 said:


> @rileypak I will also be getting some skin care stuff too for BF


I had made my makeup & skin care list in the MU forum and was going to stick to it but I already know it's a lost cause


----------



## BrownBetty

Aggie said:


> My birthday makeover look today:



Yes @Aggie  yesssssss! You betta!


----------



## Saludable84

Let me get outta here.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

LOOOOOOOOVE the application and slip of this MC Ancient Egyptian gel. If my hair dries nicely, I will be purchasing another jar with the split ends serum and maybe the conditioner. I have enough cleansers.


----------



## flyygirlll2

@NaturallyATLPCH I have the gel. I used it twice and it was ok. Maybe I’d have to try it with a different Leave in or something.


----------



## LushLox

Ladies what products can I buy for my daughter? I want to buy her a few hair products but not sure what to get. Her hair is a nice length, about BSL (natural) but she always has her hair in wigs. She agreed that she will be wearing her own hair a bit more next year. I was thinking she would look good wearing a a nice twist out but what do I need to get to achieve that style?

Was thinking one of the Mane Choice lines but happy to listen to other suggestions.


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @flyygirlll2
> Yeah, I think Imma finish the rest of my Bekura stash and call it a day.


 + 1


----------



## Aggie

flyygirlll2 said:


> Girl, mine is subject to change depending if folks have a great sale lol. This is more so a “maybe” list for now.
> 
> Btw, I just purchased that Chebe Butter Pomade  You know I like to research


So where did you get the chebe pomade from @flyygirlll2?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Aggie
Yeah, and Imma hope I'm not tempted to even look at Bekura this year.

There is nothing from that line I really hafta' have.  While I enjoy YAM and Whiskey-Vanilla, it's not something I must have in my stash.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

LushLox said:


> Ladies what products can I buy for my daughter? I want to buy her a few hair products but not sure what to get. Her hair is a nice length, about BSL (natural) but she always has her hair in wigs. She agreed that she will be wearing her own hair a bit more next year. I was thinking she would look good wearing a a nice twist out but what do I need to get to achieve that style?
> 
> Was thinking one of the Mane Choice lines but happy to listen to other suggestions.


There are so many products out there and products work differently for everyone. As for twist outs, does she want definition or soft hold? A frizzy twist out or defined one? It will depend on what look she wants so that's a trick question. You can achieve a twist out with any cream based product if you want soft hold, add a touch of gel for definition.

The possibilities are endless. I would say go on YouTube .


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

flyygirlll2 said:


> @NaturallyATLPCH I have the gel. I used it twice and it was ok. Maybe I’d have to try it with a different Leave in or something.


I used a dab of oil on each section. It is drying very nicely with some shine and softness. 
My hair is very fine so I opted not to add a leave in so it wouldn't be too frizzy #finestrandproblems.


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> *Yeah, and Imma hope I'm not tempted to even look at Bekura this year*.
> .



I don't think I will be tempted. I decided to move on from them because of the crazy high prices and their lotion scent my last purchase left much to be desired. So I'm good!


----------



## flyygirlll2

Aggie said:


> So where did you get the chebe pomade from @flyygirlll2?



I got it from here https://chebegold.com/products/chebe-shea-butter-pomade


----------



## LushLox

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> There are so many products out there and products work differently for everyone. As for twist outs, does she want definition or soft hold? A frizzy twist out or defined one? It will depend on what look she wants so that's a trick question. You can achieve a twist out with any cream based product if you want soft hold, add a touch of gel for definition.
> 
> The possibilities are endless. I would say go on YouTube .



Probably a defined look. I knew i needed some sort of gel, I will have a look on YT. Thanks.


----------



## Aggie

flyygirlll2 said:


> I got it from here https://chebegold.com/products/chebe-shea-butter-pomade


Nice, thank you. Ingredients look promising. I wonder if it can be used on the scalp? It should be since the ingredients seem okay.


----------



## Aggie

Are you getting any of the Chebe powder as well @flyygirlll2?


----------



## flyygirlll2

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> I used a dab of oil on each section. It is drying very nicely with some shine and softness.
> My hair is very fine so I opted not to add a leave in so it wouldn't be too frizzy #finestrandproblems.



Oh I see, thank you.  I used a leave in underneath on both occasions. Probably was that combo didn’t work. I have the opposite issue. I feel like I need some type of Leave in for my hair or else it’ll be dry.


----------



## flyygirlll2

@Aggie I’m not sure if it can be used on the scalp  due to the Chebe powder mixed in it. Whenever I’ve seen videos or read about Chebe, they mainly talk about applying it on the hair only.  I’m planning to just use it on my hair.

The powder is pricey so idk if  I’ll get it. Maybe if there’s a good sale though


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

LushLox said:


> Probably a defined look. I knew i needed some sort of gel, I will have a look on YT. Thanks.


I will come back and update my twist out results using this Mane Choice Ancient Egyptian gel. It's drying like a winner .
I like fuzzy hair though because my hair is fine. I almost wear a twist out fro when I do where my hair in twist outs which is 100% of the time with this cut.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I received a "sample" of Henna Oil from KB.  

I transferred it into a small flip top cap instead of a spritz.  So far so good.  It's nice!


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

flyygirlll2 said:


> Oh I see, thank you.  I used a leave in underneath on both occasions. Probably was that combo didn’t work. I have the opposite issue. I feel like I need some type of Leave in for my hair or else it’ll be dry.


Yeah @flyygirlll2 I am still trying to figure out gel combos but I am finding water, oil, and gel works better for my hair.
Imagine that. I have step child hair .  Still experimenting though.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@flyygirlll2
I wonder if I should wait after BF to try t get TMC to see if I get a better deal???

$3 bucks is calling my name.


----------



## flyygirlll2

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> Yeah @flyygirlll2 I am still trying to figure out gel combos but I am finding water, oil, and gel works better for my hair.
> Imagine that. *I have step child hair* .  Still experimenting though.



 It does feel like that sometimes.  I might try that combo next time. It won’t be for a while because I’m not about that styling hair while wet/damp and waiting an eternity to dry life for now.


----------



## flyygirlll2

IDareT'sHair said:


> @flyygirlll2
> I wonder if I should wait after BF to try t get TMC to see if I get a better deal???
> 
> $3 bucks is calling my name.



It was only certain products on sale though but it was still a great sale. From what I remember I think @MileHighDiva got some stuff from the sale too. We were all up in that sale


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

flyygirlll2 said:


> It does feel like that sometimes.  I might try that combo next time. It won’t be for a while because I’m not about that styling hair while wet/damp and waiting an eternity to dry life for now.


I know that's right with all that gorgeous hair.
I have like two cups of hair on the top of my head so combined with the fine strands I usually get 9 twists .


----------



## Aggie

flyygirlll2 said:


> @Aggie I’m not sure if it can be used on the scalp  due to the Chebe powder mixed in it. Whenever I’ve seen videos or read about Chebe, they mainly talk about applying it on the hair only.  I’m planning to just use it on my hair.
> 
> The powder is pricey so idk if  I’ll get it. Maybe if there’s a good sale though


@flyygirlll2

Oh okay, I thought you got it already. Thanks for the info on the chebe powder not touching the scalp.

Yeah you're right, the powder is pretty expensive so maybe I'll wait to see if they will have a sale during BF.


----------



## Saludable84

Yeah. I came back. 

I’m interested in that Chebe powder and pomade(?). 

I’m also interested in TMC but the 3-in-1 was a huge bust for me so I’m scared to try something else. And I haven’t tried Mielle and I’ve never been interested. Nothing ever moved me. Perhaps I can try something.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

flyygirlll2 said:


> Wow, that is so strange. I wouldn’t bother with them after that either. I pretty much have full jars/bottled products from them that I will just save or send to my mother. I think their products are way over priced.
> 
> Thank you!


@flyygirlll2  I agree. I'll spend my coins elsewhere.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Right now my BF list is just a few things from APB, Curl origin ( that new maracuja line is definitely coming home) and LRC  shake n go.


----------



## flyygirlll2

@NaturallyATLPCH Thank you. Girl, I’m sure your hair is looking fire right now .  I’m jelly of fine haired ladies that don’t require that much time or products to deal with their hair. My mother is like this. She can use oil and water and KIM.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Saludable84 said:


> *I’m also interested in TMC but the 3-in-1 was a huge bust for me so I’m scared to try something else.* And I haven’t tried Mielle and I’ve never been interested. Nothing ever moved me. Perhaps I can try something.


@Saludable84 
Say Wha?????

I thought the 3n1 was one of their nicer products from the reviews I've read (I have it in a cart)

I've liked everything I've tried from Mielle.  I bought from her when she 1st launched before she went mainstream. (The Babbasu & Mint DCer, the Oil, the Cowash).


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl
I just got finished working on my list and it still looks crazy!

ETA: You ain't getting no TMC?


----------



## flyygirlll2

Saludable84 said:


> *Yeah. I came back. *
> 
> I’m interested in that Chebe powder and pomade(?).
> 
> I’m also interested in TMC but the 3-in-1 was a huge bust for me so I’m scared to try something else. And I haven’t tried Mielle and I’ve never been interested. Nothing ever moved me. Perhaps I can try something.



 



You know how it is in these pj streets. 

Never tried the 3 in 1 and having been interested in trying it. The Mielle DC was not bad but wasn’t wowed enough to repurchase.


----------



## Saludable84

flyygirlll2 said:


> View attachment 415081
> 
> 
> 
> You know how it is in these pj streets.
> 
> Never tried the 3 in 1 and having been interested in trying it. The Mielle DC was not bad but wasn’t wowed enough to repurchase.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

flyygirlll2 said:


> @NaturallyATLPCH Thank you. Girl, I’m sure your hair is looking fire right now .  I’m jelly of fine haired ladies that don’t require that much time or products to deal with their hair. My mother is like this. She can use oil and water and KIM.


Thanks girl! Yeah, the life of fluffing like heck to disguise scalpy parts .
That's one reason I cut. Limited styling options based on my lifestyle. Bun city. But I admire you thick haired divas￼. I love full, luscious hair on other people.
The Mielle line has been meh for me so far, the Pom and Honey stuff. I've never really been intrigued by this line, just got caught up in the hype. It figures because my hair usually doesn't like what everyone else's does.


----------



## flyygirlll2

@curlyhersheygirl I forgot all about LRC. I still have that huge bottle in my closet. That was a definite impulse buy that time lol.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

@Saludable84


----------



## Saludable84

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Saludable84
> Say Wha?????
> 
> I thought the 3n1 was one of their nicer products from the reviews I've read (I have it in a cart)
> 
> I've liked everything I've tried from Mielle.  I bought from her when she 1st launched before she went mainstream. (The Babbasu & Mint DCer, the Oil, the Cowash).



Yeah. My hair was dry by day two. I tried again and it was a fail. I gave it away.  

But I will try the Mielle. I’ll try to see if a fellow PJ is by Sally’s this week and tempt her to buy some stuff.


----------



## Saludable84

flyygirlll2 said:


> @curlyhersheygirl I forgot all about LRC. I still have that huge bottle in my closet. That was a definite impulse buy that time lol.


I went to purchase this one day because I just wanted to buy something. I was ok with the price but then I saw the shipping and 
 
Closed that window real quick. 

I’ll wait for a sale. That was a pretty penny to spend on an item I’ve never tried.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Not sure why I totally stopped buying Mielle?  I know I loved the Cowash although it was 8oz and didn't last very long.  The Oil was weightless and very nice but after x3 - x4 times I never repurchased any thing?

I think Shipping went way up and Sales went way down.

However, I did get x3 of the Babbasu & Mint DC'er from Sally this Summer for B2 G1 Free and got x3 v=for a very cheap price.  I think I had a discount code or it was mis-marked or something, but I got the x3 for a little under $20 bucks.
@Saludable84 @flyygirlll2 @NaturallyATLPCH @Aggie


----------



## flyygirlll2

@NaturallyATLPCH Yeah, I still receive email from Mielle but haven’t purchased anything else from the line besides the DC. My hair is picky so idk if I’ll get anything else from them.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Saludable84 
LRC had 45% last BF.


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> *I think Shipping went way up and Sales went way down.*
> 
> .



This right here is why I don't purchase often from MO. I only like the DC so when they had that buy 1 get 1 sale - I bought 4 and was very happy with this deep conditioner. I want more but I need a good sale and free shipping.


----------



## flyygirlll2

@Saludable84 Yes, their shipping is high. I purchased during BF. I don’t remember the type of sale  it was but at the time I was just buying based on the sale. I’m bypassing them this year cause I don’t need it.


----------



## flyygirlll2

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Saludable84
> LRC had 45% last BF.



Oh ok, yeah that’s what it was. I was trying to remember. That sale got me lol.


----------



## Saludable84

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Saludable84
> LRC had 45% last BF.


Yes. I remember it was very nice so I decided to wait.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My List:
Curl Origin:
x2 Overnight (might change it to x1 because I'm using Ayurvedic Oils as Pre-Poos)
x1 Bamboo
x1 Argan
SSI:
Juicy Peach
Coconut Pomade
Pomegranate & Pear
Coriander
Qhemet Biologics:
x1 abcdefg *maybe*
x1 AOHC *maybe*
Curls:
x4 Blueberry & Mint Scalp Tea
ST'icals:
x1 Liter Conditioning Dream
x1 Liter Knot Glide
Cathy Howse:
x1 Liter Ultra Black Hair
MyHoney Child:
x2 Type 4 Hair Creme
Hairveda:
x4 Almond Glaze
*Miscellaneous*
Hydratherma Naturals:
x1 16oz Lotion
x1 16oz Oil
x1 12oz Amino DC'er
House of Beauty World:
x3 NW21 Spritz
B&BW:
x4-x6 3 Wick Candles
TMC:
?
Hattache
?
Na.turally Curly:
?
BeeMine:
?
Alikay Naturals:
?
Claudie:
?
Oyin Handmade:
?
J.Monique Naturals:
?


----------



## flyygirlll2

@IDareT'sHair Nice list


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My plan is to grab:
APB
KB
*other miscellaneous items*

And some other one-offs B4 BF.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

flyygirlll2 said:


> *Nice list*


@flyygirlll2
Yeah right.

It still needs to be narrowed down further....a lot further.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

@IDareT'sHair 
I am not even going to post my measily list .


----------



## IDareT'sHair

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> *I am not even going to post my measily list* .


@NaturallyATLPCH
Post it!  I need ideas. 

Girl, you know I ain't gettin' all that. Especially when its b/ups & b/ups 2 the b/ups


----------



## flyygirlll2

IDareT'sHair said:


> @flyygirlll2
> Yeah right.
> 
> It still needs to be narrowed down further....a lot further.



I know 

Still working on my list.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

flyygirlll2 said:


> *I know   Still working on my list.*


@flyygirlll2
Ain't no way I'm buying alladat. 

I noticed BelNouvo and some of my other _usual suspects_ are missing this year.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I will be getting KB's Henna Oil


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

My Black Friday list
*
SheScentIt*
Pomegranate and Pear Restorative Mask
Pomegranate and Pear Oil n Gel Pudding
Pomegranate Pear Anti-Breakage Hair Cream (maybe)
Pomegranate Pear Quenching Conditioner
Moisture Pro Triple Butter Heavy Cream

*Siamese Twists*
Essential II Hair Cream

*Sarenzo*
Creamy Oil

*CCs Naturals*
Loaf of Lavender Castile Soap
Loaf of Harmony Soap

I got NC out of the way and I'll be picking up a few more MC items from Sally's. I probably won't do APB since I ordered already and I have some things in my stash from her.


----------



## flyygirlll2

BF list for now:

*APB*
Keratin Protein Treatment
Honey Body Glaze
Not Easily Broken DC
Red Raspberry Mint Mask
Pumpkin Seed Mask

*Kindred Butters*
Pumpkin Cream Conditioner
Avocado Moss DC

*TMC*
Split End Serum

*QB*
CTDG

*SSI*
Avocado Conditioner
Papaya Ultra Nourish Conditioner
Apple Nectar Nourishing Conditioner
Pomegranate Pear Quenching Conditioner

*Hattaché *
Anita Grant Curl Conditioning Double Cream

*CM*
Hair Therapy Wrap
Oyin Handmade Whippes Pudding

*Siamese Twist*
Ultimate Buttercream
Light Conditioning Hairdress
Essential Hair cream

*Sarenzo*
( mainly body stuff) 

* List is subject to change at any given time *


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

@IDareT'sHair 
Nice list sis. 

@flyygirlll2 
Shake n go is a staple here so I'll be getting another liter. Hopefully the sale is the same as last year


----------



## flyygirlll2

I was on Etsy and just noticed that NurCreations is open agian. I thought she went out of business. She’s having some sale. I’m not going to get anything though due to her issues she’s had in the past with shipping and customer service.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

flyygirlll2 said:


> I was on Etsy and just noticed that NurCreations is open agian. I thought she went out of business. She’s having some sale. I’m not going to get anything though due to her issues she’s had in the past with shipping and customer service.


I totally forgot about this vendor. I wonder if her shipping still sucks.
Shipping is playing a huge role in my online selections. SSI and CCs will be free. Sarenzo will be also, as I will be picking up a few creamy oils for the aunts.
My tablet is acting real stupid so I might be purchasing another one.


----------



## flyygirlll2

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> I totally forgot about this vendor. I wonder if her shipping still sucks.
> Shipping is playing a huge role in my online selections. SSI and CCs will be free. Sarenzo will be also, as I will be picking up a few creamy oils for the aunts.
> My tablet is acting real stupid so I might be purchasing another one.



I made a mock cart just for the heck of it and yes, shipping is still high as a kite.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

flyygirlll2 said:


> I made a mock cart just for the heck of it and yes, shipping is still high as a kite.


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> My List:
> Curl Origin:
> x2 Overnight (might change it to x1 because I'm using Ayurvedic Oils as Pre-Poos)
> x1 Bamboo
> x1 Argan
> SSI:
> Juicy Peach
> Coconut Pomade
> Pomegranate & Pear
> Coriander
> Qhemet Biologics:
> x1 abcdefg *maybe*
> x1 AOHC *maybe*
> Curls:
> x4 Blueberry & Mint Scalp Tea
> ST'icals:
> x1 Liter Conditioning Dream
> x1 Liter Knot Glide
> Cathy Howse:
> x1 Liter Ultra Black Hair
> MyHoney Child:
> x2 Type 4 Hair Creme
> Hairveda:
> x4 Almond Glaze
> *Miscellaneous*
> Hydratherma Naturals:
> x1 16oz Lotion
> x1 16oz Oil
> x1 12oz Amino DC'er
> House of Beauty World:
> x3 NW21 Spritz
> B&BW:
> x4-x6 3 Wick Candles
> TMC:
> ?
> Hattache
> ?
> Na.turally Curly:
> ?
> BeeMine:
> ?
> Alikay Naturals:
> ?
> Claudie:
> ?
> Oyin Handmade:
> ?
> J.Monique Naturals:
> ?


Wow!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@NaturallyATLPCH @flyygirlll2
Very Nice Lists


----------



## Aggie

Hmm, I have a list but I have to fine tune it before I can post it. My desire to order stuff is all over the place. Even on things that were not even in my radar like Chebe powder and pomade, thanks to @flyygirlll2, and Zenia herbal Oils, thanks to @NaturallyATLPCH . Lord hep ma .


----------



## MileHighDiva

flyygirlll2 said:


> It was only certain products on sale though but it was still a great sale. From what I remember I think @MileHighDiva got some stuff from the sale too. We were all up in that sale


Yes, I cleaned Courtney out, during that $2.99 sale @flyygirlll2 .

@Aggie 
The Slayage is real!  Melanin Poppin'!


----------



## Aggie

MileHighDiva said:


> Yes, I cleaned Courtney out, during that $2.99 sale @flyygirlll2 .
> 
> @Aggie
> The Slayage is real!  Melanin Poppin'!


Thanks hon


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

The Zenia oil is very, very nice. I only prepooed for a couple of hours and my hair was very soft. I am going to try to sleep with it overnight next wash day, I'll bet my hair is .

Thanks for the rec @IDareT'sHair .


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

Oh I forgot, I do need to add AOB to the list because I want to try out the White Pepper and Lavender scent (I think that's what it's called) thanks to @rileypak .


----------



## rileypak

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> LOOOOOOOOVE the application and slip of this MC Ancient Egyptian gel.


This gel is becoming a favorite of mine (at least for twists). Won't lie it starts out kinda weird on my hair immediately after finishing up (sticky and a little stiff). Once dry though, it feels soft and looks shiny with soft but lasting hold (well enough for me).


----------



## Saludable84

flyygirlll2 said:


> I made a mock cart just for the heck of it and yes, shipping is still high as a kite.


I don’t even bother with Toni. I still remember my last encounter with her. It’s like a bad childhood memory that will never go away.


----------



## Saludable84

My list is sad so I’ll leave it in my head. 

Also, seems I’ll need to be adding CRN because I tried that conditioner with the cherry kernel oil for detangling. 

Bae.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

I just had to come on here and say that the MC AE gel? HOLY GRAIL. Soft, yet firm, zero flaking hair. Great definition, even with fluffing. I am going to post a pic. Getting another jar immediately.


----------



## Saludable84

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> I just had to come on here and say that the MC AE gel? HOLY GRAIL. Soft, yet firm, zero flaking hair. Great definition, even with fluffing. I am going to post a pic. Getting another jar immediately.


Yes. Before the formula is new and improved


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Saludable84 said:


> I don’t even bother with Toni. I still remember my last encounter with her. *It’s like a bad childhood memory that will never go away*.


@Saludable84 
It is.

I use to make mock carts just to see if she changed, but "nope"  I finally stopped trying.  I almost forgot about her.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> *The Zenia oil is very, very nice. I only prepooed for a couple of hours and my hair was very soft. I am going to try to sleep with it overnight next wash day, I'll bet my hair is   Thanks for the rec  .*


@NaturallyATLPCH
You're Welcome!

It is very nice.  (glad I went ahead and got a b/up)

Great Results!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Saludable84 said:


> *Also, seems I’ll need to be adding CRN because I tried that conditioner with the cherry kernel oil for detangling.  Bae.*


@Saludable84
Which one?  Moroccan Pear & Argan?

This also usually makes my list but not on it this year.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> *I just had to come on here and say that the MC AE gel? HOLY GRAIL.*


@NaturallyATLPCH
Clawd!  You and TMC!.....


----------



## Saludable84

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Saludable84
> Which one?  Moroccan Pear & Argan?
> 
> This also usually makes my list but not on it this year.


I believe it’s that one. I used it last night to detangle and it was really good. I was impressed.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

MileHighDiva said:


> *Yes, I cleaned Courtney out, during that $2.99 sale *


@MileHighDiva
Interesting....Yaasss I sorta' remember that.

Wasn't it mostly Body stuff?  Please Refresh my memory about what was part of the Sale?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Saludable84 said:


> *I believe it’s that one. I used it last night to detangle and it was really good. I was impressed*.


@Saludable84
That was one of my Fav (Staple) Final R/O's until I started getting inconsistencies in Color, Scent, Consistency. 

I've "Evil" posted about it numerous times.

I've received everything from White, White, White-ish Beige, Custardy Yellow.  This is why I am no longer interested in this product.

The one I am finishing up now is a Custardy-yellow and has somewhat of a chemical scent and not the usual scent.

And I've gotten it from a variety of places: Ta'rget, Curlmart, Aveyou, Hattache and they've all been "different"  Every last one of them.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

Saludable84 said:


> Yes. Before the formula is new and improved


You already know! I am getting a couple of jars and the Split End Serum while Sally's has them on sale.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

IDareT'sHair said:


> @NaturallyATLPCH
> Clawd!  You and TMC!.....


Girl this is about to be my HG OTG line, I am so excited.
I am using the entire line exclusively for November after my protein treatment.


----------



## Saludable84

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Saludable84
> That was one of my Fav (Staple) Final R/O's until I started getting inconsistencies in Color, Scent, Consistency.
> 
> I've "Evil" posted about it numerous times.
> 
> I've received everything from White, White, White-ish Beige, Custardy Yellow.  This is why I am no longer interested in this product.
> 
> The one I am finishing up now is a Custardy-yellow and has somewhat of a chemical scent and not the usual scent.
> 
> And I've gotten it from a variety of places: Ta'rget, Curlmart, Aveyou, Hattache and they've all been "different"  Every last one of them.


My hair milk has a yellow tint and another poster said that hers was different colors multiple times. 

The only thing that comes close to performance for me is the SSI Peach, but I needed to use a lot of it. 

Also, I still haven’t omitted SSI, but I’ve had more misses than hits with her line that I’m scared to keep trying.


----------



## Aggie

Good Afternoon ladies. I am playing hookie today and I'm just lounging around the house for the day. I will probably go massage some more CP growth oil in my scalp then hit the mall though. Getting bored.


----------



## MileHighDiva

IDareT'sHair said:


> @MileHighDiva
> Interesting....Yaasss I sorta' remember that.
> 
> Wasn't it mostly Body stuff?  Please Refresh my memory about what was part of the Sale?


It was a bunch of random stuff i.e. thermal hair products, water bottles etc. IDR, any body products.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

rileypak said:


> This gel is becoming a favorite of mine (at least for twists). Won't lie it starts out kinda weird on my hair immediately after finishing up (sticky and a little stiff). Once dry though, it feels soft and looks shiny with soft but lasting hold (well enough for me).


This is so true! It did seem a little sticky but the hold, softness, and shine are out of this world. This gel is perfect.
I have been trying to upload pics all day but it won't let me.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

Aggie said:


> Good Afternoon ladies. I am playing hookie today and I'm just lounging around the house for the day. I will probably go massage some more CP growth oil in my scalp then hit the mall though. Getting bored.


I know that's right .
Two more weeks after this one and we will be off the entire week for Thanksgiving.


----------



## Aggie

Today I bought 2 bottles of v05 Moisture Conditioners for my henna glosses and light cowashing.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> *Two more weeks after this one and we will be off the entire week for Thanksgiving*.


@NaturallyATLPCH
#jelly


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Junkies of Products!

Still waiting on Jakeala Really?


----------



## Saludable84

IDareT'sHair said:


> Junkies of Products!
> 
> Still waiting on Jakeala Really?


How long have you been waiting now? I don’t mind waiting, but if it will be a month for soap, I want to be prepared.


----------



## Aggie

Morning Ladies


----------



## natura87

Still in Asia. I haven't bought products in ages. I'll be leaving soon though.


----------



## natura87

Black Friday sales are looking nice but no one will ship to me or it's 50+ shipping.


----------



## natura87

Hair is meh. I haven't retained much of anything and the water is insane here. Very hard water.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

IDareT'sHair said:


> @NaturallyATLPCH
> #jelly



You know I'll be all ovah LHCF.
What did you order from Jakeala? Good grief, what did she have to do, go to Ghana to get some Shea Butter or something?


----------



## Saludable84

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> You know I'll be all ovah LHCF.
> What did you order from Jakeala? Good grief, what did she have to do, go to Ghana to get some Shea Butter or something?


I was in another thread and someone else said 3-4 weeks to wait for her products. I am not saying that is or isn't acceptable, but I couldn't recommend a vendor if the wait time is 4 weeks without there being a holiday or sale.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Saludable84
Been waiting too long. 

I'm glad I've cut her down to x1 or x2 items.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

Saludable84 said:


> I was in another thread and someone else said 3-4 weeks to wait for her products. I am not saying that is or isn't acceptable, but I couldn't recommend a vendor if the wait time is 4 weeks without there being a holiday or sale.


Completely unacceptable.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Mernin' PJ's!

It's NOVEMBER!!!!
Time for Delightful-Delights!  Sales, Sales

Did I say Sales?...

Clawd these Vendors betta' come correct!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> *Completely unacceptable.*


@NaturallyATLPCH
And I'm still "Salty" about my Crystallized Sweet Honey and the response I got.

Nothing's really a "staple" so I'm in no real rush  - but strongly agree 3-4 weeks is unacceptable.

I hope KB's dupe works out.

Especially since I will be letting YAM go as well.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My CURLS: Blueberry &Mint Scalp Tea Shipped (Monday)


----------



## Saludable84

IDareT'sHair said:


> @NaturallyATLPCH
> *And I'm still "Salty" about my Crystallized Sweet Honey and the response I got.
> 
> Nothing's really a "staple" so I'm in no real rush  - but strongly agree 3-4 weeks is unacceptable*.
> 
> I hope KB's dupe works out.
> 
> Especially since I will be letting YAM go as well.



Mine came cracked and leaking because she just threw them in a regular priority mail envelope with not padding ot anything. I don't mind the envelope, but at least protect the contents. These postal workers do not care and will toss your stuff through imaginary hoops.

Also, I feel 4 weeks in unacceptable, but I asked because another poster recommended her line, stating the turnaround time, but making it seem as if the wait is nothing. 3-4 weeks regular wait _without notice_ is just a bit excessive. I will do it for very few vendors, but if she isn't having a sale, I don't understand.


----------



## Beamodel

Y’all....
Mane Choice AE Gel paired with Mielle Pomogrante Twisting Cream Produced the most amazing twist out EVA! 

Mielle imparts so much Moisture and TMC imparts such a deliciously soft defined hold


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

That's a great combo @Beamodel .
The Mielle stuff is just meh on my hair though.
The MC AE gel has been working perfectly alone with no leave in, oil, etc., which is how I used it last night.
Super defined, moisturized, and soft hair. Love this stuff! No flaking whatsoever.

@IDareT'sHair that' crazy. I don't even want to think about shipping for her on BF.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

IDareT'sHair said:


> Mernin' PJ's!
> 
> It's NOVEMBER!!!!
> Time for Delightful-Delights!  Sales, Sales
> 
> Did I say Sales?...
> 
> Clawd these Vendors betta' come correct!


Yup. Imma knock Sarenzo out this weekend.


----------



## Beamodel

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> That's a great combo @Beamodel .
> The Mielle stuff is just meh on my hair though.
> The MC AE gel has been working perfectly alone with no leave in, oil, etc., which is how I used it last night.
> Super defined, moisturized, and soft hair. Love this stuff! No flaking whatsoever.
> 
> @IDareT'sHair that' crazy. I don't even want to think about shipping for her on BF.



Sorry to hear that, have you tried the Twisting Cream? It makes my hair so freaking soft. Folks can’t stop touching and commenting on the softness of my hair.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

Beamodel said:


> Sorry to hear that, have you tried the Twisting Cream? It makes my hair so freaking soft. Folks can’t stop touching and commenting on the softness of my hair.


Yes, I actually tried it with the Mielle Custard, which FLAKED on me. I may try your combo though, the Twisting Cream with the AE gel.
I am just so spoiled using the gel alone though .


----------



## Beamodel

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> Yes, I actually tried it with the Mielle Custard, which FLAKED on me. I may try your combo though, the Twisting Cream with the AE gel.
> I am just so spoiled using the gel alone though .



Yea the custard flakes. I bought mines back.


----------



## Saludable84

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> Yup. Imma knock Sarenzo out this weekend.


Ditto. I mainly want deodorant but I like the coffee butter.


----------



## Aggie

Good Evening Ladies.

Got home about an hour ago and decided to do a 10 minute scalp massage with CP Ayurveda Growth Oil, followed by 5 minutes of inversion. My hair still feels wonderfully soft so I probably won't moisturize it tonight but will save it for after I spritz with CP Ayurveda Tea Rinse. .


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Hi Everyone!

Chillin' like a Villain ! 
Burin' some B&BW 3-Wicks!


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

Saludable84 said:


> Ditto. I mainly want deodorant but I like the coffee butter.


Yes I need more body lotions, I am almost out. I will be getting some body frostings for my aunt. Maybe some body frostings for me also, it has been a minute since I got some.
Then again, this weather has been very finicky so it may not even get cold enough. I'l probably stick to the lotions lol...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@NaturallyATLPCH @Saludable84 
I haven't started using my Fall Bo.dy Frostings.   I'm using a Co.conut one right now that smells kinda' in-between. 

I have some 'scents' that I saved specifically for Fall/Winter like Snicker-doodle, Pe.can Pancakes, Bro.wn Su.gar. 

I guess I'll be smelling like Cookies or something!


----------



## Saludable84

@IDareT'sHair i recently tried “cupcake”. I love it. Idk if it really a cupcake smell, but it smells sweet and delicious, like a bakery.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Saludable84 
I'm using Coconut Bliss and it's nice & refreshing and a go between scent between Summer/Fall.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Still waiting on Jakeala.

My CURLS Blueberry & Mint Scalp Tea and KB "might" get here today.


----------



## Saludable84

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Saludable84
> I'm using Coconut Bliss and it's nice & refreshing and a go between scent between Summer/Fall.


I’m going to try it. You haven’t led me wrong with the scents yet


----------



## DeerDance

Used up a Sarenzo clay wash. Won't repurchase because it started smelling off...


----------



## Beamodel

My twist out is still looking great from TMC AE Gel & Mielle Twisting Cream. Seriously moisturizing combination with exceptional defined curls.


----------



## Aggie

Hola Chicas 

How is everyone doing tonight? 

I just finished my inversion for tonight - day 2 complete with a 5 minute scalp massage, no oil.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Saludable84 said:


> *I’m going to try it. You haven’t led me wrong with the scents yet*


@Saludable84 
Well, it's an interesting scent.  Almost a Baby Powder scent..


----------



## Aggie

So it seems like the most recent trouble maker to the board is actually gone huh? Not a peep from her since last week Wednesday. Maybe the Mods just put her on a timeout though. We shall see. It's a shame - she barely lasted a month. Gatta love our Mods - they don't play!


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

Hi ladies!
So tonight I used Jakeala's Shea Amla Hemp Castor Parfait paired with Sarenzo's Hair Pudding for my twists. I was sucking my teef in my head because I know it won't top my beloved MC gel but I just wanted to try something different.

I have this 16 ounce parfait that I was going to use exclusively for my buns, but since I cut my hair, I don't have much of a use for it anymore.

I'l layer it with another gel or prepoo with it to use it up.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Speaking of Jakeala...Still waiting.....


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

IDareT'sHair said:


> Speaking of Jakeala...Still waiting.....


Gurl, this is just confirming that I am glad the parfait is not a must have anymore.
I love her lemongrass soap, but CCs soaps are doing just as well just in case I need to completely leave her alone. 
I hope you get your things soon, this is just insane.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> *I hope you get your things soon, this is just insane.*


@NaturallyATLPCH 
I hope I do too Sis.....

I love the Silky Shea Oil and the Coconut Lotion and the Parfait.


----------



## Saludable84

IDareT'sHair said:


> Speaking of Jakeala...Still waiting.....





NaturallyATLPCH said:


> Gurl, this is just confirming that I am glad the parfait is not a must have anymore.
> I love her lemongrass soap, but CCs soaps are doing just as well just in case I need to completely leave her alone.
> I hope you get your things soon, this is just insane.


I still have the Down There loaf in a cart, debating on checking out. If I order, I will get it by New Years  I am waiting for Sarenzo to open to see what that will look like and then I will determine from there.


----------



## Beamodel

Sorenzo don’t have anything listed for home fragrance :-(


----------



## Saludable84

Beamodel said:


> Sorenzo don’t have anything listed for home fragrance :-(


Sarenzo sent the 40% off code 13 minutes before the sale, knowing that you could only use it for 1 hour. I sent them an email.


----------



## Beamodel

Saludable84 said:


> Sarenzo sent the 40% off code 13 minutes before the sale, knowing that you could only use it for 1 hour. I sent them an email.



That’s so NOT right! At all...


----------



## Aggie

Just gave myself a 5 minute massage with CP growth oil and inverted for 5 minutes as well. 

Day 3 Inversion for the month is complete.

My hair feels like it needs a protein treatment so most likely I will be doing a semi to hard core protein treatment tomorrow since I haven't done one in months.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

Saludable84 said:


> Sarenzo sent the 40% off code 13 minutes before the sale, knowing that you could only use it for 1 hour. I sent them an email.


Yes. I was 38 hot about that. Of course I got it too late but still...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I got: x1 - Vanart Cream Rinse


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My Oyin Shipped (just ordered it this a.m.)

Sucks TEEF at Jakeala.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@flyygirlll2


----------



## flyygirlll2

IDareT'sHair said:


> I got: x1 - Vanart Cream Rinse



I used this today in my henna gloss and it’s everything @Nightingale said 

I blow dried my hair and it took forever. I received the KB Naomie’s Hair Grease and a sample of Henna Oil. I put my hair in twists instead of braiding. I used the Henna Oil and sealed with the grease. Very nice so far. Hair feels soft


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@flyygirlll2
 All Day Long at those twists.

ETA:  Did you use the Tool?


----------



## flyygirlll2

@IDareT'sHair Hey T! I thought about getting a Silky Hair Oil and soap from Jakeala but I really am not up to dealing with long arse shipping.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

IDareT'sHair said:


> @flyygirlll2
> All Day Long at those twists.
> 
> *ETA:  Did you use the Tool?*


@flyygirlll2


----------



## flyygirlll2

@IDareT'sHair Thank you  I just put some rollers on the ends to further stretch since blow drying doesn’t stretch my ends enough.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@flyygirlll2 
Did you use the Brush?


----------



## flyygirlll2

IDareT'sHair said:


> @flyygirlll2



Yes I did. I alternated between using it on low and cool. It’s a nice blow dryer. I’m glad I bought it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

flyygirlll2 said:


> *It’s a nice blow dryer. I’m glad I bought it.*


@flyygirlll2
Me Too!


----------



## flyygirlll2

IDareT'sHair said:


> @flyygirlll2
> Me Too!



I like that it’s a 2 in 1 because of the brush. I was reading reviews on how some folks were able to blow dry in 20 minutes.  That sure wasn’t my reality .


----------



## IDareT'sHair

flyygirlll2 said:


> *I was reading reviews on how some folks were able to blow dry in 20 minutes.  That sure wasn’t my reality* .


@flyygirlll2 
Mine Either


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My CURLS came today.

Jakeala:


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

Happy weekend ladies!
I got a shipping notification from APB. I'm about to hit Pay Nah on Sarenzo. Oyin got a new cowash according to their IG .


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

IDareT'sHair said:


> My CURLS came today.
> 
> Jakeala:



Jakeala


----------



## Saludable84

Afternoon 

Still salty about sarenzo and their 13 minute notice, but I did get 4 deodorants. I may order 4 more when my feelings reattach themselves. 

Also annoyed sarenzo didn’t have the smaller sizes of the polish or coffee butter, but I should be ok since I just ordered my APB box and think I will just stick with APB going forward. 

Both of my APB orders shipped, considering one was my box and the other one was conditioner that I just ordered.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> *Oyin got a new cowash according to their IG .*


@NaturallyATLPCH
I ordered 1st thing yesterday morning and it shipped before Noon.


NaturallyATLPCH said:


> *Jakeala*


@NaturallyATLPCH
Gurl........


Saludable84 said:


> *I may order 4 more when my feelings reattach themselves.*


@Saludable84
This made me Cackle


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Used Up:
x1 TGIN Honey Miracle Mask (no b/ups) may repurchase at some point)


----------



## Saludable84

@IDareT'sHair 
I’m still salty about it this is why I don’t recommend sarenzo to people for this and her shipping factor alone. How you send out the email 13 minutes before? And I was at my desk on her site around 1 but then my coworker decided she wanted to hit the street market for apple cider donuts so when I checked my email (while walking back from getting bubble tea ), I’d basically already missed the time for the code. Idk. Sarenzo is very intentional and it’s becoming tiresome. 

Also, the last time I ordered, I asked for 4 cleansing honeys but website did something wrong and sold me all 4 but only charged me for one. It came up on the invoice with all 4 scents. So they email me on the last day of fulfillment telling me they could just charge me with the discount  I told her no. If she’d contacted me sooner, I would have said yes, but the day my order was to ship they emailed me and it delayed my order a weekend until I emailed them back. 

Unfortunately, there are some things I like, but I will have to order big at once and stick to the things I need from them.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Saludable84 
The last time I tried to order from work during one of those sales,  I couldn't get the Code to work and I contacted them and they accepted my order & honored the code.

The time was so off and it was a hassle.  I did get to make that purchase, but never tried to do one of those FLASH Sales again.

Right now, unfortunately, they are no longer on my radar and I use to be totally "Obsessed" with them.

I've gone back to B&BW's for my Ho.me F.ragrance and I am pretty well stocked on: DC'ers, Creamies, Bo.dy Frostings and Tar.ts. 25 cents for additional fra.grance....Nah Son.  Just No. 

Not sure when/if I'll place another order from them, but Imma do the same thing, place one order and be done with it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Added Amla Powder today to my TGIN DC'er.  

Finna' reup on some powders as well as start mixing Powders into my BoBeam DC'ers.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My New Hit is:
Kindred Butters Henna Oil (wonder what's in it)  I mean Like Unicorn Tears and what else?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@rileypak 
Where you been?


----------



## rileypak

@IDareT'sHair
Hey T! 
Been lurking here and there. 
How the powders treating you?

I forgot I got a ship ship for APB.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> *How the powders treating you?*


@rileypak
....

Really Great Girl. 

I want a few mo'.  You 'bout to get on Powder?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@rileypak 
You getting any UNN for BF?


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak
> ....
> 
> Really Great Girl.
> 
> I want a few mo'.  You 'bout to get on Powder?


Nice!!!
I need to re-up on amla, bhringraj and cassia soon. My next treatment will be next week.


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak
> You getting any UNN for BF?


Yes. Just the cleanser and gel though. I'm interested in the curl milk they came out with but undecided if it will make the cart.
I still have the conditioner and leave in but not really moved to repurchase them. They aren't bad I just forget about them honestly. PJ problems *shrug*


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> *I still have the conditioner and leave in but not really moved to repurchase them. They aren't bad I just forget about them honestly. PJ problems *shrug**


@rileypak 
I may look at the curl milk. 

I still have not tried the L-I.  But I'm sure it's good because you suggested it.


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak
> I may look at the curl milk.
> 
> I still have not tried the L-I.  But I'm sure it's good because you suggested it.


Oh wait it's not a milk (the product I was thinking of). It's a styling lotion. 

The go-2 hair milk is what you want to look at.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> *The go-2 hair milk is what you want to look at.*


@rileypak
I think I already have that one.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

@IDareT'sHair did you say you ordered the Oyin cowash?
I wanted to but the sweet orange and peppermint oil in it are deal breakers for my scalp.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@NsturallyATLPCH

OH NO! 

I did not look at the ingredients! #bigdummy

While I may be able to endure Peppermint Oil, Sweet Orange is not my friend.

ETA:  Hopefully, since its at the end of the list, there won't be a problem.


----------



## Aggie

Evening Ladies . 

I did a tiny little damage when I went out today. I got me 1 jar of bobby pins, some raw unrefined African Shea butter, 5 blocks of Raw African Black Soaps, 1 lb of Rhassoul Clay, 8 oz Kaolin Pink Clay, and 1 lb of Mango Butter.

My big damage was the amount of plants I bought. I only got flowering plants today though, oh and some stepping stones .

I am excited to get these plants in the ground tomorrow.

How is everyone doing tonight?


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

Yeah peppermint oil makes my scalp itch something crazy! That's why I had to stop using the Giovanni TTTT stuff. My scalp was also itching like crazy after my last clay wash because I forgot and put peppermint eo in it for the tingle. Big mistake.
You might be fine. I just thought about you when I saw the sweet orange oil. @IDareT'sHair


----------



## Shay72

@IDareT'sHair 
I am using NW21 daily when I remember. So I would say 5/7 days


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72 said:


> *I am using NW21 daily when I remember. So I would say 5/7 days*


@Shay72
Keep up the good work!

HoBW has 25% =  MAIL25

I am still spritzing daily.  No irritation.


----------



## Saludable84

Y’all quiet


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I was catching up on my Soaps.

Getting ready to check out w/my Powders. B4G1 Free.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

11/10 I can report Jakeala according to ETSY.


----------



## Aggie

I just came in from the yard working hard as heck and I am soooo tired. I think I will head to bed a little earlier tonight. My muscles need to be massaged too.


----------



## Saludable84

IDareT'sHair said:


> 11/10 I can report Jakeala according to ETSY.


Soap loaf sold out but the wait was 4-6 weeks. That’s New Years. Issa no for now. I’ll order something small but I’ll wait for the new year for anything with a long wait.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Saludable84 said:


> *Soap loaf sold out but the wait was 4-6 weeks. That’s New Years.* Issa no for now. I’ll order something small but I’ll wait for the new year for anything with a long wait.


@Saludable84 
Man whatever....


----------



## Saludable84

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Saludable84
> Man whatever....


I totally agree. 

In other news, I still have a cart made at NC


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Saludable84 
Gurl...Lovin' KB's Henna Oil.  I can always use a nice Oyl.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Got my Powders but still playin' round with deciding whether to hit PayNah on HQS?

Will be mixing my Powders in some BoBeam b/ups I have in my stash to try to use them up.  I also pulled out some Claudie DC'er to also mix up with Powders.

@NaturallyATLPCH @Aggie


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

IDareT'sHair said:


> Got my Powders but still playin' round with deciding whether to hit PayNah on HQS?
> 
> Will be mixing my Powders in some BoBeam b/ups I have in my stash to try to use them up.  I also pulled out some Claudie DC'er to also mix up with Powders.
> 
> @NaturallyATLPCH @Aggie


HQ has a sale?
I'll probably throw some powder in my prepoo next weekend. Or not. I am kind of over the Ayurveda powder phase.


----------



## divachyk

Hey Ladies, let me interrupt the regular scheduled programming for a few seconds. I'm so lost when I creep up in here. Hope everyone is doing well. I'm trying to get my life together...get organized...etc. There is so much to do since nothing was done around the house for over a year with everything we had going on. I'm back to work now so that adds to the brain drain, physical drain and limited time. Yesterday made two months since he passed. Lord, have mercy. The days have been long. Real long. Not looking forward to the holidays. This was our time of year to shine. BF will never be the same. I can actually sit out 5 BFs and still have products. The fridge incident didn't even phase the stash. Ok, back to the regular scheduled programming.


----------



## Aggie

divachyk said:


> Hey Ladies, let me interrupt the regular scheduled programming for a few seconds. I'm so lost when I creep up in here. Hope everyone is doing well. I'm trying to get my life together...get organized...etc. There is so much to do since nothing was done around the house for over a year with everything we had going on. I'm back to work now so that adds to the brain drain, physical drain and limited time. Yesterday made two months since he passed. Lord, have mercy. The days have been long. Real long. Not looking forward to the holidays. This was our time of year to shine. BF will never be the same. I can actually sit out 5 BFs and still have products. The fridge incident didn't even phase the stash. Ok, back to the regular scheduled programming.


@divachyk 

Hi hon, Wow you brought tears to my eyes when I read your post. I feel  your pain so deeply. I pray for your strength, one day at a time hon. So glad to see you back with us. In time you'll get the house back in order. In here, we've got your back


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@divachyk
Been thinkin' 'bout you HARD Sis. 


There are truly no words.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My Vanart Creme Rinse should come today maybe?

Waiting on:
Ayurvedic Powders
Jakeala

Still haven't pull the Trigger on HQS.  There weren't on my BF list. 

So, I still haven't made a decision.  Maybe later in the month if I am still interested?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> *HQ has a sale?
> I am kind of over the Ayurveda powder phase.*


@NaturallyATLPCH
50% off $60.00 = $30.00 Code = BLACK50 *Won't ship until 11/24*
CLAWD You already ova' da' Powda' Phase and I'm just now getting into it!


----------



## Eisani

Hey y'all . Just checking in!


----------



## Saludable84

@divachyk still praying for you Sis!


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

divachyk said:


> Hey Ladies, let me interrupt the regular scheduled programming for a few seconds. I'm so lost when I creep up in here. Hope everyone is doing well. I'm trying to get my life together...get organized...etc. There is so much to do since nothing was done around the house for over a year with everything we had going on. I'm back to work now so that adds to the brain drain, physical drain and limited time. Yesterday made two months since he passed. Lord, have mercy. The days have been long. Real long. Not looking forward to the holidays. This was our time of year to shine. BF will never be the same. I can actually sit out 5 BFs and still have products. The fridge incident didn't even phase the stash. Ok, back to the regular scheduled programming.


Praying for you sis. You can ALWAYS cut in. Holidays are hard for me also; losing a love one is painful but you'll get through. Just keep popping in with your beautiful curls.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

IDareT'sHair said:


> @NaturallyATLPCH
> 50% off $60.00 = $30.00 Code = BLACK50 *Won't ship until 11/24*
> CLAWD You already ova' da' Powda' Phase and I'm just now getting into it!


Yeah I told you gurl when I cut my hair and got over length, my length retention methods might've gone with my cut off hair .


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

So while Sarenzo's pudding ended up giving me a decent, defined twist out, my hair looked a tad bit dull. I think I'll mix a dab of oil on each section next time.

Nothing is coming close to that MC AE gel


----------



## Beamodel

@IDareT'sHair 
I’m currently dc’ing with the Mane Choice Halo Mask. Slip is minimal. We will see how my hair feels once I rinse it out.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My OYIN Ginger Mint Cowash came today.

Jakeala = ....


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel said:


> *I’m currently dc’ing with the Mane Choice Halo Mask. Slip is minimal. We will see how my hair feels once I rinse it out.*


@Beamodel 
Thank you for the Pre-Review


----------



## Beamodel

@IDareT'sHair 

Ok it rinsed out smoothly. And my hair was easy to detangle (although I did detangle when I applied it).

My hair is currevtly drying with the heavenly halo milk on one side and Mielle leave in on the other side. So far, I’m liking my Mielle leave in side way better. My curls clumped up instantly. My lance Choice halo side, that did not occur (although that wasn’t what the line said) it was designed to do). 

I used almost half of the 8oz Mask jar. I don’t know why because I usually don’t use that much DC but this time I did or st least had to. Overall, so far I like the DC but I don’t think I’ll buy it again. Mainly due to its price point $19.99. I have high quality cheaper dc’s that perform better imo.

I still have the Mielle dc to try. The babassu & mint one. I will get to it eventually.

But ummmm I’m not wowed by the Mane Choice heavenly halo mask or the milk yet, but I’ll keep them in my arsenal. I’ll know more about the milk once my hair is fully air dryed and the I’ll put my hair in a few Bantu knots.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Beamodel

  Nice Review!

I have the Carrot and Green Tea Mask and the Better Than Butter in my MC Stash - that's all.  I haven't tried either one though.

I think I want the Serum and maybe another Butter?  TMC were not (are not) on my BF list, but could wind up there because I have been buying "stuff" so my list is getting smaller and smaller.


----------



## Beamodel

I do like the ancient Egyptian Mask, oil & 24k Gel. But the rest, I can do without. Truthfully I’d like to return the milk but i might give it away. My hair is drying with a dull coating/feeling. But Mielle is still holding on very strong with popping moist curls.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Beamodel
Interesting.  Thank you.

How are you wearing your Relaxed Hair?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Hey Ladies!
Waiting on: Powders and Jakeala ----- Yasss I said Jakeala.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Beamodel
> Interesting.  Thank you.
> 
> How are you wearing your Relaxed Hair?



It’s not really relaxed! It’s very curly as though nothing happened. My hair looks, feels 100% natural. It’s been 7 months since that occurred and I never altered it again.


----------



## Beamodel

Ok, the Mane Choice halo milk is fine. I still won’t be running to buy it though but I’ll keep it. My hair feels fine today after It had completely dried.


----------



## Aggie

Morning ladies  

 Have  a wonderful day


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Used up the following
8oz NG asian pear DC ( backups)
8oz kindred butters green tea DC ( backups)
12oz Mane Choice gold twisting gel ( no backup, will repurchase at a later date)
8oz DM super butter cream ( no backup)
8oz APB matcha green tea mist ( no backup, repurchase)
12oz CJ daily fix ( backups)


----------



## Aggie

curlyhersheygirl said:


> Used up the following
> 8oz NG asian pear DC ( backups)
> 8oz kindred butters green tea DC ( backups)
> 12oz Mane Choice gold twisting gel ( no backup, will repurchase at a later date)
> 8oz DM super butter cream ( no backup)
> 8oz APB matcha green tea mist ( no backup, repurchase)
> 12oz CJ daily fix ( backups)


Congrats on using up so much stuff @curlyhersheygirl. Leaving open a lot of room for mo' stuff during BF sales right?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel said:


> *It’s not really relaxed! It’s very curly as though nothing happened. My hair looks, feels 100% natural. It’s been 7 months since that occurred and I never altered it again.*


@Beamodel 
Are you transitioning again?  Or are you going to be Texlaxed?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My Jakeala Shipped


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Beamodel
> Are you transitioning again?  Or are you going to be Texlaxed?



Ummmm probably transitioning I guess. I just don’t want to touch my hair anymore so I guess so. It’s been 7 mths already. Yikes....


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair said:


> My Jakeala Shipped



About time


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

Beamodel said:


> I do like the ancient Egyptian Mask, oil & 24k Gel. But the rest, I can do without. Truthfully I’d like to return the milk but i might give it away. My hair is drying with a dull coating/feeling. But Mielle is still holding on very strong with popping moist curls.


Great review. I will be trying out the MC Halo line this weekend. Mielle has been a bust for my hair so we will see how the Halo line holds up.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel said:


> *Ummmm probably transitioning I guess.*


@Beamodel
Interesting.....


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Beamodel
> Interesting.....



It’s hard to really classify it since my hair looks the same way lol. Still curly as ever


----------



## Beamodel

Ok, second day hair with the Mane Choice halo milk is nice i like it. My hair feels soft. Equally as soft as Mielle leave in. It’s just that the Mielle left my curls popping. 

Both are great and winners...


----------



## Aggie

Beamodel said:


> Ok, second day hair with the Mane Choice halo milk is nice i like it. My hair feels soft. Equally as soft as Mielle leave in. It’s just that the Mielle left my curls popping.
> 
> Both are great and winners...


Which MO leave-in are you referring to @Beamodel, white peony or the pomegranite?


----------



## Beamodel

Aggie said:


> Which MO leave-in are you referring to @Beamodel, white peony or the pomegranite?



@Aggie the pomogrante. I don’t have the white peony in my stash.


----------



## rileypak

APB


----------



## Aggie

Beamodel said:


> @Aggie the pomogrante. I don’t have the white peony in my stash.


Thanks love. I see this whole line is currently out of stock. It seems like they've improved somewhat. I may have to try this out. So far I only like the Babassu and Mint DC. I didn't care for the peony leave in.


----------



## Aggie

rileypak said:


> APB
> View attachment 415957


Thanks for the alert @rileypak. I sure hope I remember.


----------



## Beamodel

Aggie said:


> Thanks love. I see this whole line is currently out of stock. It seems like they've improved somewhat. I may have to try this out. So far I only like the Babassu and Mint DC. I didn't care for the peony leave in.



Ihave that dc but I haven’t used it yet. I got mines from Sally’s.


----------



## Aggie

Finally finished up a bottle of APB Moisturizing Hair Lotion

Moving on to APB Cupuacu Daily Moisturizer next.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My Curls order shipped.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Beamodel
Do you regret re-relaxing?  I'm asking all these questions, because I was getting frustrated being Natural and was fantasizing about re-relaxing, so you talked me off the ledge with your post.

Tis All.  Thanks Sis.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

Hi everyone!
So tonight I cowashed and styled with APB's Gel. I want to partake in the sale but not with her creams being so loose in texture.
I doubt she will be able to make custom orders during a sale to make them thicker and rightfully so.
My NEB came today in my custom scents, Strawberry Cheesecake and Pumpkin Marshmallow .
The APB gel applied a tad bit watery, had a little slip.
The Sarenzo pudding turned out to be a bust, my hair felt dry and dull all day.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Beamodel
> Do you regret re-relaxing?  I'm asking all these questions, because I was getting frustrated being Natural and was fantasizing about re-relaxing, so you talked me off the ledge with your post.
> 
> Tis All.  Thanks Sis.



No problem boo. Ask away. I don’t mind. I actually love my hair once I applied it. My hair was able to stay flat ironed without it frizzing up so much. But right now I prefer to not straighten it and keep it curly. My hair never got straighten with the relaxer (Affirm Fiberguard Mild) though so that’s a good thing, at least. Everyone still thinks I’m fully natural. It’s so odd how my hair is still super curly. 

Of course it’s everyones discretion on their hair choices and you have to do what’s easier for your lifestyle. Currevtly I’m more interested in twist outs so I prefer to keep it curly. Once I grow out my hair, I don’t plan on straightening as much because I believe ihave some heat damage. 

My advise would be to try to stick it out or go the texlaxed route. Don’t fully relax. My cousin just stopped by for some fiberguard. I was hesitant to give it to her but she was sure she wanted it.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

Hey, I say at this point, do what's best for your hair, lifestyle, and sanity. There is no relaxer police. Texlax, relax, natural, hey, you have no one to disappoint.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Aggie said:


> Congrats on using up so much stuff @curlyhersheygirl. Leaving open a lot of room for mo' stuff during BF sales right?


@Aggie 
Thanks sis. The way my stash is, these use up lists are like trying to empty a tub with a spoon lol


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Hey Ladies!


----------



## KinksAndInk

IDareT'sHair said:


> Hey Ladies!


Hey T. You getting anything from the APB sale?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@KinksAndInk
Yup.  I have a 16oz Keratin in a Cart.  Wonder if it will start before Midnight?  What do you think?


----------



## KinksAndInk

@IDareT'sHair I think it might. Maybe at 10. I'm trying to decide if I'm going to get my stuff now or wait until BF. I need to go back and look at the details of her previous sales.


----------



## rileypak

Hey everyone! Hope everyone is okay. 

I'm over here rocking in a corner hoping Bae isn't leaving me


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

Lord the APB Gel 
I had high hopes for this considering everything else hasn't let me down or if it did, not to this extent.
I went back to my trusty Mane Choice AE gel. 
I posted details in the hits and misses thread.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

rileypak said:


> Hey everyone! Hope everyone is okay.
> 
> I'm over here rocking in a corner hoping Bae isn't leaving me


Aw


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> *I'm over here rocking in a corner hoping Bae isn't leaving me*


@rileypak What did I miss?

ETA:  Ya'll in here Cryin' over Gel? @NaturallyATLPCH


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak What did I miss?


Redken Hair Cleansing Creme is OOS on tons of websites. Which I don't think I've ever seen since I started using it


----------



## IDareT'sHair

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak *What did I miss?*
> 
> *ETA:  Ya'll in here Cryin' over Gel?* @NaturallyATLPCH





rileypak said:


> *Redken Hair Cleansing Creme is OOS on tons of websites. Which I don't think I've ever seen since I started using it*


@rileypak 
Oh.  No Liters available?


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak
> Oh.  No Liters available?


I grabbed a liter from my local Ulta tonight. 
I better not see news of it being discontinued or reformulated. 
I will clean this city & surrounding area out


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

@IDareT'sHair I wanted to cry when I took my twists down this morning.


----------



## KinksAndInk

rileypak said:


> Redken Hair Cleansing Creme is OOS on tons of websites. Which I don't think I've ever seen since I started using it


  Noooooooo....let me go grab a back up to the back up


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

@IDareT'sHair , you got your Jakeala you ordered on Labor Day?


----------



## rileypak

KinksAndInk said:


> Noooooooo....let me go grab a back up to the back up


Get your backup for sure....


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> *I grabbed a liter from my local Ulta tonight. **I better not see news of it being discontinued or reformulated. I** will clean this city & surrounding area out *





NaturallyATLPCH said:


> @IDareT'sHair *I wanted to cry when I took my twists down this morning*.





KinksAndInk said:


> *Noooooooo....let me go grab a back up to the back up*


@rileypak @NaturallyATLPCH @KinksAndInk

All 3 of Ya'll PJ's is Crazy!

Listen how ya'll sound

Re-Read Ya'll's post!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> * you got your Jakeala you ordered on Labor Day? *


@NaturallyATLPCH
Oh....I thought that was the 4th of July
Naw that mess ain't got here yet!


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak @NaturallyATLPCH @KinksAndInk
> 
> All 3 of Ya'll PJ's is Crazy!
> Listen how ya'll sound
> Re-Read Ya'll's post!


----------



## rileypak

@IDareT'sHair
Now Jakeala oughta be ashamed


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@rileypak
You shole did.  

Talmbout "scouring" the city and tearin' up the town over some 'Poo.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

@rileypak


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> *Now Jakeala oughta be ashamed*


@rileypak 
I got a Ship Notice before ETSY's November 10th deadline.  But no movement. #durrrtydawgs 

And I only got x1 durn thang.


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak
> You shole did.
> 
> Talmbout "scouring" the city and tearin' up the town over some 'Poo.


I love that shampoo


----------



## IDareT'sHair

NaturallyATLPCH said:


>


@NaturallyATLPCH 
She proved my point.....Ya'll some crazy PJ's. 

'Bout to tear up the town & these innernet skreets over some 'Poo!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> *I love that shampoo*


@rileypak
Umm..I see! 'bout to catch a case!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> *Get your backup for sure....*


@rileypak
Pusha!

*Looks over at my x1 lonely 10oz bottle wondering if I should get an apocalypse back up?


----------



## Aggie

@rileypak and @KinksAndInk 

Check out this site for a bottle of the Redken Hair Cleansing Cream if you can't find it:

https://www.sleekshop.com/products/redken-hair-cleansing-cream-shampoo.html?sku=1045-33-8-oz-liter


----------



## Aggie

Evening ladies. Hope all is well with everyone today. I may take advantage of the APB sale tonight if I'm awake. Right now it's not looking very likely


----------



## Saludable84

Let me go order a liter of this redken. Because I really might collapse if it’s reformulated.


----------



## rileypak

Saludable84 said:


> Let me go order a liter of this redken. Because I really might collapse if it’s reformulated.


I'll be grabbing another too


----------



## Saludable84

Morning All. 

After my APB box came, along with a separate purchase of NEB conditioner, I just decided to purchase some body wash.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Hello PJ's!

Just re-upped on my Cathy Howse UBH.  I only got a 16oz bottle this year.  This is one of my HG's and I usually get a Liter.

I've been trying to use up some other stuff so I haven't been using this as much.  But, as soon as I get my stash of Proteins/Reconstructors down to a manageable number, I'll return back to Liters.

I just opened my last Liter a couple weeks ago.  Will move through it sparingly and use the 16oz as a b/up.

*Scratches this off my BF List*


----------



## flyygirlll2

Morning Ladies!

I just filed a PP dispute with Chebe Gold regarding the pomade Butter. The shipping label was created without any movement for nearly a week now 
Why send a shipping notification if the product is still sitting on your kitchen table?  Smh.

I emailed them and no response, so I am done.

I see Redken is possibly playing games now with the Cleansing Cream  guess I’ll have to re-up.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

flyygirlll2 said:


> *Why send a shipping notification if the product is still sitting on your kitchen table?  Smh.*


@flyygirlll2
Hey Lady!

Did you get the job?

Thanks for that info.  Lemme go see if Jakeala is moving.  

If not, Imma contact ETSY


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@flyygirlll2
re: Jakeala = Label Created (*No Movement*)


----------



## flyygirlll2

I made a APB cart but I’m not going to get anything. I’ll wait until BF to see what’s up and decide. 

My mother is coming up next week to visit for both myself and my brother’s birthdays. His is four days before mine and he’s throwing a huge party. She told me she will bring an extra suitcase just to take some hair products back home


----------



## IDareT'sHair

flyygirlll2 said:


> *She told me she will bring an extra suitcase just to take some hair products back home *


@flyygirlll2

Hmph.  She betta' brang x2....


----------



## flyygirlll2

@IDareT'sHair Hey T  

Yes, I got the job . 

Yeah Girl, I’m irked with these folks and their shipping issues.


----------



## flyygirlll2

IDareT'sHair said:


> @flyygirlll2
> 
> Hmph.  She betta' brang x2....



I told her I was planning on sending her a box for Christmas. She said “ Chile, I already have a suitcase, be ready when I’m there!”


----------



## IDareT'sHair

flyygirlll2 said:


> *Yes, I got the job . *


@flyygirlll2
.........

I am so done. 

ETA:  Now what can I buy to Celebrate your New Job?


----------



## flyygirlll2

IDareT'sHair said:


> @flyygirlll2
> .........
> 
> I am so done.
> 
> ETA:  Now what can I buy to Celebrate your New Job?



Thanks hun. I just checked agian and it’s still in pre-shipment  First and last time with this vendor.

Lol, I haven’t bought anything to celebrate yet. I’m waiting until my birthday to buy stuff. Maybe get something from APB unless you did already.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

flyygirlll2 said:


> *Lol, I haven’t bought anything to celebrate yet. I’m waiting until my birthday to buy stuff. Maybe get something from APB unless you did already.*


@flyygirlll2 
I did get some Cathy Howse UBH.


----------



## rileypak

flyygirlll2 said:


> Yes, I got the job .


----------



## flyygirlll2

IDareT'sHair said:


> @flyygirlll2
> I did get some Cathy Howse UBH.



Oh ok. I know that’s a staple for you. I remember that shipping debacle with her last time due to waiting on the manufacture. 

@rileypak Thanks!


----------



## Saludable84

flyygirlll2 said:


> @IDareT'sHair Hey T
> 
> *Yes, I got the job* .
> 
> Yeah Girl, I’m irked with these folks and their shipping issues.


Yasssss!!!!

With the way you slayed, how could they not?


----------



## Saludable84

flyygirlll2 said:


> I made a APB cart but I’m not going to get anything. I’ll wait until BF to see what’s up and decide.
> 
> My mother is coming up next week to visit for both myself and my brother’s birthdays. His is four days before mine and he’s throwing a huge party. *She told me she will bring an extra suitcase just to take some hair products back home*



You know what? My mom is coming up for Tday. Let me tell her to bring a carry-on because my stash needs to decrease. I’m not even giving away that much, just enough to have space.


----------



## flyygirlll2

Saludable84 said:


> Yasssss!!!!
> 
> With the way you slayed, how could they not?



Thank you  I had to pop a little bit on folks


----------



## flyygirlll2

Saludable84 said:


> You know what? My mom is coming up for Tday. Let me tell her to bring a carry-on because my stash needs to decrease. I’m not even giving away that much, just enough to have space.




Besides being happy to see my mom, I’m looking forward to getting rid of stuff cause this stash is disrespectful . Funny thing is she’s far from being a pj but the stylist in her wants stuff . I definitely need more space if I want to get more products BF.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

Saludable84 said:


> Morning All.
> 
> After my APB box came, along with a separate purchase of NEB conditioner, I just decided to purchase some body wash.


Same here. I am going to get some body washes and a Hair and Body Butta.
I am also going to get more Body Frostings and Creamy Oils, then scratch Sarenzo off my list.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Evenin' PJ's!

My Powders came today!

Jakeala said I should get my order Saturday or Monday


----------



## IDareT'sHair

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> *I am also going to get more Body Frostings and Creamy Oils, then scratch Sarenzo off my list.*


@NaturallyATLPCH 
Made a "Mock Cart" earlier this afternoon at work but would not (for some reason) pull the trigger?


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

IDareT'sHair said:


> @NaturallyATLPCH
> Made a "Mock Cart" earlier this afternoon at work but would not (for some reason) pull the trigger?


Honestly, I have done the same thing with APB. I have a cart but I haven't pulled the trigger yet.


----------



## Aggie

flyygirlll2 said:


> Morning Ladies!
> 
> I just filed a PP dispute with Chebe Gold regarding the pomade Butter. The shipping label was created without any movement for nearly a week now
> Why send a shipping notification if the product is still sitting on your kitchen table?  Smh.
> 
> I emailed them and no response, so I am done.
> 
> I see Redken is possibly playing games now with the Cleansing Cream  guess I’ll have to re-up.


oooh, thank you @flyygirlll2 for posting this. I was so close too.


----------



## Aggie

flyygirlll2 said:


> @IDareT'sHair Hey T
> 
> Yes, I got the job .
> 
> Yeah Girl, I’m irked with these folks and their shipping issues.


"Snaps Fangers 2 times" - Heyyyyy! Congrats hon. You know that you had it in the bag long time.


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @flyygirlll2
> .........
> 
> I am so done.
> 
> ETA:  Now what can I buy to Celebrate your New Job?


Sale-Abration is coming soon girl. Let's hold on until BF, but then again there are some sweet sales going on out there right now. Da scruggle is real girl!


----------



## Aggie

I have a mock cart of BBW lotions and creams made up tonight but waiting on what that cart will look like tomorrow when the sale begins.


----------



## Aggie

By the way, I missed APB's ale today. I kinda knew I would. I was so busted last night and had to be to work wayyyy too early this morning to be concerned about it. , I guess I'd have to wait until BF.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Meant to overnight with some Ayurvedic Oil but forgot and spritzed some NW21, so I'll Oil Soak tomorrow a.m. and wash out sometime tomorrow late afternoon.


----------



## flyygirlll2

@Aggie Yeah,  I definitely do not recommend buying from this vendor . I’ll have to find another seller if I want to try the powder. I have yet to receive any response and the item still hasn’t moved since Monday


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

Aggie said:


> By the way, I missed APB's ale today. I kinda knew I would. I was so busted last night and had to be to work wayyyy too early this morning to be concerned about it. , I guess I'd have to wait until BF.


No you didn't. The code still works . Placed my order this am. I fell asleep last night lol...
I ordered a couple of hair creams (I requested for them to be thick and dense) in Pink Buttercream and Rosemary Melon, a Not Petroleum Jelly (Dragon's Blood), a hair and body butta (cypress and citron), a dry oil spray (Egyptian dragon), a body wash (white pepper lavender), a foaming body wash (the code), and an olive body cream (poison crocus).


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

Congratulations @flyygirlll2 on your new job!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@NaturallyATLPCH
G. Morning Beautiful!

How's the Hurr?

I ended up overnighting in: Mahabhringraj Oil.  

And still Soaking.  I guess I'll cowash it out in a couple hours.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My double-pack of Nature's Blessings Hair Grease came yesterday.  B/Ups to the b/up.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

IDareT'sHair said:


> @NaturallyATLPCH
> G. Morning Beautiful!
> 
> How's the Hurr?
> 
> I ended up overnighting in: Mahabhringraj Oil.
> 
> And still Soaking.  I guess I'll cowash it out in a couple hours.


Hey Lovely T @IDareT'sHair !
Gurl I am still loving the hair, sides are growing back in. I am going to get a line up but I think I am going to definitely keep my sides short and faded.
APB intrigued me with body things this time since I didn't really need hair. I am trying with the hair creams because those used to be my boos, especially layered under a gel.


----------



## Aggie

Morning Ladies. Up and getting ready to finish off my hair washing. Also  just bought 15 B&BW lotions and creams and 4 hand soaps. Love this stuff.


----------



## rileypak

Morning everyone!

I'm about to start my hair. I rested last night and ended up not shampooing or putting the treatment in so I need to hurry and get the cassia in now  
I added a few droppers of the Soultanicals Hot Coffee Oil to the cassia mix this morning and now it's time to get it on so I can try to get 4-5 hours with it on my hair.


----------



## Saludable84

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> Same here. I am going to get some body washes and a Hair and Body Butta.
> I am also going to get more Body Frostings and Creamy Oils, then scratch Sarenzo off my list.



Those hair and body buttas be thicker than a snicker. I’ve never used for my hair but I have two now I intend to use soon.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Just finished up rinsing my Cathy Howse out after sitting under the dryer.  Applied BoBeam and Amla powder.  Will allow it to sit before rinsing out.  And will do an Ayurvedic HOT


----------



## Beamodel

Currently have Henna sooq red raij Henna in my hair. Not sure what I will follow up with (dc wise).


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

Saludable84 said:


> Those hair and body buttas be thicker than a snicker. I’ve never used for my hair but I have two now I intend to use soon.


Yes they are! I used the butta on my hair once. My hair was very soft and moisturized, definition on point but spreading it was difficult lol...


----------



## Saludable84

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> Yes they are! I used the butta on my hair once. My hair was very soft and moisturized, definition on point but spreading it was difficult lol...



I got another from the Sub box which helps me because right now, nothing is touching ST for my Butters. But I have the Cupuacu and Avocado Butter and it’s the same consistency (hard and thick) but I hope to try them soon. I think both can replace Bekura Palm Tapioca for me right now.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Had an interruption, so I am just getting back to my hair.  Back under dryer - this time w/BoBeam and Amla Powder.

Will finish up soon.  Did not use up anything.  Mostly everything I used today was un-opened.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@NaturallyATLPCH
Looks like this BF may be pretty uneventful for me. 

I already pretty much bought just about everything I wanted.  #wompwomp

Will still look at HV, SSI, Alikay, TMC *because of you,* Hattache and 1 or 2 others. Maybe QB if she has a Sale.  It is going to have to be pretty compelling to make me hit PayNah.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@flyygirlll2 
Getting ready to try Vanhart


----------



## flyygirlll2

IDareT'sHair said:


> @flyygirlll2
> Getting ready to try Vanhart



Hope you like it. I loved it for my henna gloss. I plan to use it again next week


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@flyygirlll2
It's a cheap fix!

I probably should snatch up a b/up


----------



## flyygirlll2

IDareT'sHair said:


> @flyygirlll2
> It's a cheap fix!
> 
> I probably should snatch up a b/up



That’s what I like about it besides the performance. I mean 32 oz for less than $3 is great!


----------



## rileypak

*Used up*
Up North Naturals Clean Curls Cleanser (no backups, repurchase)
Shescentit Papaya Ultra Nourish Conditioner (no backups, repurchase)


----------



## Saludable84

Thanks @rileypak for reminding me. 

Used up:
CRN Ginger Rinse (3 backups)
Bee Mine BeeUTiFul DC (4 backups but not repurchasing) 
APB Cherry Bling (No backups, eventual repurchase) 
APB Mud Mask (one backup) 
APB Island Kiwi (one backup, eventual repurchase)


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Hey PJ's


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@NaturallyATLPCH
Hey Ms. Lovely!

It's almost time for your week long vacay!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Still no Jakeala - maybe tomorrow. 

If it comes tomorrow, just short of 4 weeks for x1 item...


----------



## Aggie

Morning everyone.


----------



## Aggie

I finally bought some lace front wigs. I used to hate how fake they look on so many women. Recently I've been watching some YouTube videos that makes some of them look really good so I'm giving them a trial run. Wish me luck.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

Hi ladies! It's so cloudy and gloomy outside, I am still in my PJs. Going to start on my hair in a few.
Yes @IDareT'sHair one week away. My body is ready lol...
Jakeala is ridiculous. One month for one thing. That is unacceptable.
I was going to use the Mane Choice Halo line today but I want to use up this SSI Papaya DC first. I am getting in a habit of not wanting too many DCs open at one time. That one will be next.


----------



## Shay72

Almost caught up reading just 400 or so more posts to read.....

Working on BF list but they need to be advertising their sales. I hate how late some make decisions. Some so late I’m like no thank you.

*Vendors *
Hairveda
J Monique
APB-for real this year 
Kindred Butters
House of Beauty
Amazon or EBay for black soap


----------



## rileypak

It's been one of those days but  to everyone!

Remember to reach out to your e-sisters every now and then, even if it's a quick hello. The holiday season is quickly approaching and these are the times folks could use some kind thoughts, prayers, vibes, or whatever goodness you put out in the world for others.


----------



## Eisani

Good morning! I used up the following over the past two weeks:

EMB shampoo
Mielle Babassu Mint dc
CJ Repair Me
CJ Curl Rehab
Curls Blueberry Twist n Shout
Curls Blueberry Restorative Leave In

I always seem to run out of DC's now. I don't hoard and buy like I used to, and I don't miss it until I need a DC and I'm scrambling :eyeroll:


----------



## Aggie

Good afternoon everyone. Hope everyone is doing okay but for now, heading out the door to the bank. Chat later!


----------



## rileypak




----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ol' Dusty Jakeala finally arrived


----------



## Aggie

*From www.banyanbotanicals.com (25% off with code MULA165) - I just picked up:*

1 lb of Bhringraj powder
1 lb of Triphala Powder
34 oz bottle of Brahmi Oil (in sesame oil)

I think I'm good with my ayurveda stash for a while now so I may not be ordering anything else anytime soon.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My Curls arrived (x2 b/ups to Blueberry & Mint Scalp Tea)
My Khana Pakana shipped @Aggie (x3 Se.sa Oil)


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> My Curls arrived (x2 b/ups to Blueberry & Mint Scalp Tea)
> My Khana Pakana shipped @Aggie (x3 Se.sa Oil)


@IDareT'sHair 
I wonder if sesa oil means sesame oil


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Aggie 
I've read up on it on several sites and it has gotten top reviews.  Can't wait until it gets here for some overnight Pre-Poos,


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Snatched up several CD's Rhassoul DC'ers & Conditioners for $0.91 and some KBB Super Duper Butter Cream for $1.82

Thanks Ms. Beany!

@Beany


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> I've read up on it on several sites and it has gotten top reviews.  Can't wait until it gets here for some overnight Pre-Poos,


Oh don't worry @IDareT'sHair, I have already considered purchasing this oil. It's just a matter of when.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

Went in Target and bought the Mane Choice Crystal Orchid gel. Since I am doing my hair almost daily (I cannot stand sweat in my head and hair from working out) I can't wait to try this.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@NaturallyATLPCH 
Read your review on TMC Sorbet. 

Seems like you haven't found anything that you don't like?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Mornin' Ladies!

Hope all is well in the Hair World

Been killin' some KB Naomi's Hair Grease.

I've also been lovin' EBW's Peppermint & Tea Tree Oil Spritz


----------



## Saludable84

Afternoon Ladies. 

My cousin wants me to introduce her to the wonderful world of Ayurveda.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My Se.sa Ayurvedic Oils came today.


----------



## Aggie

Saludable84 said:


> Afternoon Ladies.
> 
> My cousin wants me to introduce her to the wonderful world of Ayurveda.


 Do it @Saludable84


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

IDareT'sHair said:


> @NaturallyATLPCH
> Read your review on TMC Sorbet.
> 
> Seems like you haven't found anything that you don't like?


Sholl haven't! And the AE Split End Minder (I think that's what it's called) make my ends feel like butta.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

Saludable84 said:


> Afternoon Ladies.
> 
> My cousin wants me to introduce her to the wonderful world of Ayurveda.


I should send you my powders since I'm not using them anymore lol...
I am going to list my cassia on the swap boards.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Mornin' PJ's

These Sales Betta' Get Ta' Crackin'


----------



## KinksAndInk

IDareT'sHair said:


> Mornin' PJ's
> 
> These Sales Betta' Get Ta' Crackin'


Morning T. I was thinking that but I don't even want much anymore. APB, KindredButters and I want to try SSI. Will probably grab a few more Asian pear DC from NG depending on the sale. I haven't been into my hair lately so I'm not even in the mood to buy a bunch of stuff anymore.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

KinksAndInk said:


> *Morning T. I was thinking that but I don't even want much anymore. APB, KindredButters and I want to try SSI. Will probably grab a few more Asian pear DC from NG depending on the sale. I haven't been into my hair lately so I'm not even in the mood to buy a bunch of stuff anymore.*


@KinksAndInk
I'm there with you, but I do wanna see what folks are offering out of curiosity and how shipping cost might affect those discounts. 
(For Research Purposes)

My list is significantly smaller. especially since I've been picking up here & there all throughout.


----------



## KinksAndInk

@IDareT'sHair research is very important. I just want to make some carts to see if I get excited about my hair again.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@KinksAndInk
I wanna see how BIG of a deterrent Shipping costs are for me.  In the past shipping costs have never been a "major issue" this year, I'm against super high ship costs.


----------



## KinksAndInk

IDareT'sHair said:


> @KinksAndInk
> I wanna see how BIG of a deterrent Shipping costs are for me.  In the past shipping costs have never been a "major issue" this year, I'm against super high ship costs.


I agree with all of this. People really need to explore flat rate options or lower shipping costs. I don't expect $1 shipping or free shipping all the time but I refuse to pay $3-5 per item. (I'm looking at you Toni.) APB ships subscription boxes for $7 and that's 6 8oz products so why are folks charging twice as much for fewer items? Low rate shipping can be done. Folks are just too lazy to put in the work to research.


----------



## Saludable84

IDareT'sHair said:


> @KinksAndInk
> I wanna see how BIG of a deterrent Shipping costs are for me.  In the past shipping costs have never been a "major issue" this year, I'm against super high ship costs.


@KinksAndInk 

 
I totally agree. My list is still small, but last year, I stayed away from C&C, Toni and another vendor because shipping was atrocious. Jakeala was another vendor.... I remember scaling back because the shipping amount was high and worse, took her a month to ship and she sent it in the regular priority envelope..... listen, my anxiety. Let me do some tbings and come back later.


----------



## Aggie

Hola Chicas. How is everyone doing tonight? I just got in from work. Been working some long hours this week and next week looks like it will be long as well.


----------



## Saludable84

Ok. Sarenzo deodorant is bae. I hate them for that. Even DH likes them, just not that the cocoa butter gets hard. Nothing the heater can’t fix. I’ll have to get those in bulk. 

I messaged jakeala about the down there loaf. She said she has a few that will be ready in two weeks, so I’m holdin her to that. KJ Naturals Nookie Cookie is good but not competing with Kay. A loaf should take me a year. 

Other than that, just a small APB and ST purchase.


----------



## KinksAndInk

Used up KB avocado moss dc (probably got a b/u in the fridge, not a fan of the scent but still gonna repurchase. It’s good stuff, holy grail status)


----------



## IDareT'sHair

KinksAndInk said:


> *Used up KB avocado moss dc* (probably got a b/u in the fridge, not a fan of the scent but still gonna repurchase. *It’s good stuff, holy grail status)*


@KinksAndInk
Love This too! 

I this I like this even better than Joe's Joe. Although I like that one too. 

I still need to try my Mango one.


----------



## KinksAndInk

IDareT'sHair said:


> @KinksAndInk
> Love This too!
> 
> I this I like this even better than Joe's Joe. Although I like that one too.
> 
> I still need to try my Mango one.


Mango is next on my before BF list.


----------



## Beamodel

Cut about two inches off just now. 

My CD rhoussul Clay stuff shipped too.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Disappointed to learn CD's Rhassoul is Floral. 

Ew. 

I hope it's not too overpowering.

I can't get down with that.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Doing a HOT tonight with S.esa Oil.


----------



## Shay72

I’ve decided I’m going to get APB’s subscription box maybe like every other month. I realized I really liked everything in the one box I did get except the body butter.


----------



## Shay72

IDareT'sHair said:


> My New Hit is:
> Kindred Butters Henna Oil (wonder what's in it)  I mean Like Unicorn Tears and what else?


How thick is this?


----------



## Shay72

Might go ahead and get my J Monique this weekend. Working on the APB and Kindred Butters list. Hairveda don’t need a list.


----------



## Shay72

Do we know if House of Beauty does anything for Black Friday? If not that 20 or 25% they usually have every week will do.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Shay72 
Hi Shay!

It's thinner than JBCO.  

It's not thick.  It's not super runny either.  A nice middle.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72 said:


> *Do we know if House of Beauty does anything for Black Friday? If not that 20 or 25% they usually have every week will do*.


@Shay72 
I just reupped on some NW21  using SALE25 for 25%  Not sure about them and BF?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72 said:


> Might go ahead and get my J Monique this weekend. Working on the APB and Kindred Butters list. *Hairveda don’t need a list.*


@Shay72 
They are going to have a great Sale


----------



## Aggie

Good afternoon ladies. I am not feeling very well today. IMy immune system is weak I believe - since I was sick just a few weeks ago . I may need to kick up my vitamin D3 again.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Aggie
Hey Lady! What's up?

I'm sitting under the dryer doing a Cream & Coco Spun Sugar Reconstructor.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Aggie said:


> *Good afternoon ladies. I am not feeling very well today. IMy immune system is weak I believe - since I was sick just a few weeks ago . I may need to kick up my vitamin D3 again.*


@Aggie 
Hope you feel better Sis.

Yep I take 5,000 IU's of D3 Daily.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Just placed an order with Claudie, so I'm waiting on that and x2 Pharm.pack orders and Cathy Howse UBH.


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> Hope you feel better Sis.
> 
> Yep I take 5,000 IU's of D3 Daily.


@IDareT'sHair 

Thanks hon. I better pull this out now. I haven't taken them in a long while.


----------



## Aggie

My Divatress wig order is here at the courier so I will be picking that up on Monday most likely.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Aggie said:


> *Thanks hon. I better pull this out now. I haven't taken them in a long while.*


@Aggie 
A recommendation from my GYN.  Historically black folks are low on Vitamin D.


----------



## Aggie

@IDareT'sHair 

Are you getting anything from Pipingrock's 50% sale today?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Aggie
Hey Gurl, probably not. 

I just got some GSO from Wal.mart and some more Vanart Creme Rinse.  I would have gotten some GSO from Pip.rock tho'


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> Hey Gurl, probably not.
> 
> I just got some GSO from Wal.mart and some more Vanart Creme Rinse.  I would have gotten some GSO from Pip.rock tho'


Okay. I was going to but backed out since I have a nice stash of vitamins and oils. I'll wait for their next 50% off sale maybe.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My Naturally Curly order came today:
x1 CJ Argan & Olive (b/up)


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> A recommendation from my GYN.  Historically black folks are low on Vitamin D.


Yep, this is very true. Hope you feel better @Aggie .
So tomorrow I think I'll use the MC Halo Shampoo and DC. I'll definitely report back.
Oh and yasssss I am off all next week!


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

I wish I could update my Avatar, I have tried so many times but have failed. I'll keep trying, I want to post my new do!


----------



## Shay72

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Shay72
> They are going to have a great Sale


I know . I see they’ve been shut down since mid October!!!


----------



## Beamodel

Used up, Redken Cleansing Cream. No back ups. Will repurchase at some point. It really strips my hair but I guess that’s the point of it. 

Tonight I just used SSI Blueberry Co wash and followed by 1/2 Hairveda Sitrinillah and 1/2 SSI Papaya DC. This DC has really great slip and moisture. 

I didn’t have a Blk Friday list necessarily because truthfully I don’t need anything but I think I might grab 2 SSI Papaya DC’s and a bottle or two of Bekura Honey Latte from Hattache.


----------



## Saludable84

Its funny, I was thinking on Thursday I need to add a vitamin D supplement because I had a bit of shedding. I want a liquid vitamin d and I have a $10 coupon from vitamin shoppe, but the way ama.zon prime promotes laziness, I’ll see if they have some same day shipping on a liquid D supplement.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Shay72


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Mornin' Ladies!


----------



## Aggie

Morning all. I won't be going to church today since I'm still struggling with this cold. My throat was so scratchy last night and early this morning - I had to fight to fall soundly asleep. I am going to spend the day at home resting today though. I need to recover for work tomorrow.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Aggie 
You need Tea, Lemon, Honey & Rest.....


----------



## Saludable84

Morning Ladies. 

Got this henna in my hair since last night. Also, big thanks to @IDareT'sHair and @Aggie i purchased some Vitamin D 5000 IU for myself and DS. I’m sure that’s why my hair is shedding so much. Should be here tomorrow. I bought drops for my son and softgels in coconut oil for myself.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

Beamodel said:


> Used up, Redken Cleansing Cream. No back ups. Will repurchase at some point. It really strips my hair but I guess that’s the point of it.
> 
> Tonight I just used SSI Blueberry Co wash and followed by 1/2 Hairveda Sitrinillah and 1/2 SSI Papaya DC. This DC has really great slip and moisture.
> 
> I didn’t have a Blk Friday list necessarily because truthfully I don’t need anything but I think I might grab 2 SSI Papaya DC’s and a bottle or two of Bekura Honey Latte from Hattache.


@Beamodel are you going to try the SSI Pomegranate Pear holiday collection DC?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@NaturallyATLPCH 
HEY MC....ummm...

I mean....Ms. Natural ATL Peach!


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

Hi ladies!
Currently prepping with Jakeala's Silky Hair oil combined with Jakeala's Shea Amla Hemp castor parfait. I am going to start back prepooing with coconut or babassu oil since I cowash so frequently so I do not suffer from hygral fatigue. I am going back to my coconut oil but without the ayurvedic herbs because it's hella strengthening.
I think I'll be placing another APB order that will include her prepoos for BF.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

IDareT'sHair said:


> @NaturallyATLPCH
> HEY MC....ummm...
> 
> I mean....Ms. Natural ATL Peach!


Guuuuurl that MC has my hair right! Moisture and very little breakage.


----------



## Aggie

Saludable84 said:


> Morning Ladies.
> 
> Got this henna in my hair since last night. Also, big thanks to @IDareT'sHair and @Aggie i purchased some Vitamin D 5000 IU for myself and DS. I’m sure that’s why my hair is shedding so much. Should be here tomorrow. I bought drops for my son and softgels in coconut oil for myself.


@Saludable84 
Which brand of vitamin D did you get?


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> You need Tea, Lemon, Honey & Rest.....


Thanks hon . Just had some and feeling a tiny bit better.


----------



## Beamodel

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> @Beamodel are you going to try the SSI Pomegranate Pear holiday collection DC?



I’m not sure @NaturallyATLPCH is it any good? Have you tried it yet?


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

Beamodel said:


> I’m not sure @NaturallyATLPCH is it any good? Have you tried it yet?


Well it's new, the line is not available yet but I am assuming it will be for Black Friday.


----------



## Saludable84

Aggie said:


> @Saludable84
> Which brand of vitamin D did you get?


Viva


----------



## Aggie

Saludable84 said:


> Viva


Thanks. Limme go look that up.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

Well, looks like wash day will be tomorrow lol...
I will cleanse, DC, etc., after the gym tomorrow since I am off.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Hey divas
My pharmapack order arrived yesterday. I got my mom and sis to purchase some stuff too.

My BF list is the smallest I've had in the 8 years I've been doing them  I may get some stuff that's not on there if the price and shipping costs are right.


----------



## rileypak

@curlyhersheygirl


My hair BF list is small. 
My skincare and makeup BF list is OUT OF CONTROL


----------



## Saludable84

rileypak said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> 
> 
> My hair BF list is small.
> *My skincare and makeup BF list is OUT OF CONTROL *


----------



## Saludable84

I found a whole 16oz jar of APB UCS in here  idk how long it’s even been there. Likely, since last BF.


----------



## rileypak

Saludable84 said:


> View attachment 416817


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

Saludable84 said:


> I *found* a whole 16oz jar of APB UCS in here  idk how long it’s even been there. Likely, since last BF.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

What scent @Saludable84 ?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl
Hmph

My P.P (Order #1) has not arrived and I ordered before you?  Did you smell the CD's Rhassoul?  Just curious?

My NW21 Spritz came today tho'

My list is small too, but can very easily grow, grow, grow!....


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

Did you finally get yo Jakeala @IDareT'sHair ?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> *Did you finally get yo Jakeala *


@NaturallyATLPCH 
Finally

I really love that Coconut Shea Milk & the Silky Oil tho'


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> Hmph
> 
> My P.P (Order #1) has not arrived and I ordered before you?  Did you smell the CD's Rhassoul?  Just curious?
> 
> My NW21 Spritz came today tho'
> 
> My list is small too, but can very easily grow, grow, grow!....


@IDareT'sHair 
I didn't. I just put it away.


----------



## Saludable84

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> What scent @Saludable84 ?


I don’t know. Probably marshmallow clouds


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

@rileypak & @IDareT'sHair 
My other lists are insane too. It's just the hair stuff isn't as much as past years.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *I didn't. I just put it away.*


@curlyhersheygirl
That's what I normally do too, but there seems to be a few mixed opinions about the scent.

I will definitely be opening one to smell as soon as it gets here.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

I took jakeala off my list due to shipping issues I see y'll talking about. I don't want any issues


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

@IDareT'sHair 
I just opened one. It has a light floral scent with pink sugar undertones. It's not over bearing either so that's a plus.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

IDareT'sHair said:


> @NaturallyATLPCH
> Finally
> 
> I really love that Coconut Shea Milk & the Silky Oil tho'


The struggle. She will probably still get soap loaf orders from me because I refuse to be without it .


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

@curlyhersheygirl I hear you. I just marked CCs off the list for soap because after doing 40% for the past four years, now she's only doing 25% .
I added Jane Carter because of the Cowash I really like from her. So SSI, APB  (again), and Bobeam for face soap.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl @NaturallyATLPCH
Nope!  Jakeala is not on my BF list. 

I'll check her out in the Sprang (M-Day) and see if her shipping issues have gotten any better.

I have what I need from her right now.  I struggled through her slow irritating orders and got my stash built up of what I wanted from her.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Mornin' Lovely PJ's!

I see Bel Nouvo has 30% off $20.00 Code = *PRIVATE *today until the 22nd.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *I just opened one. It has a light floral scent with pink sugar undertones. It's not over bearing either so that's a plus.*


#BOO!

I hope it doesn't get on my Nerves.

You know, the kind of scent that doesn't bother the senses at first, but after a while gets on your nerves?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Not waiting on much. 

My NW21 came yesterday which was amazing.  I had just hit PayNah.

I think right now, I'm just waiting on Phar.mpack (1 & 2) KB and candles from B&BWs. 

I placed an order from Claudie's 40% and waiting on an Invoice from her so I can pay.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

IDareT'sHair said:


> Mornin' Lovely PJ's!
> 
> I see Bel Nouvo has 30% off $20.00 Code = *PRIVATE *today until the 22nd.


Morning!
This is a line I have no interest in revisiting lol...but kudos to the 30%.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

So I used the MC Halo shampoo. Made my hair so soft with one lather, slightly stripped on the second, slightly. I really could've stopped at one since I cleanse frequently and from now on I will. When I got out the shower my coils were popping everywhere! I need to look at the ingredients to see why.

Using the DC now. Will report back later.


----------



## Aggie

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> The struggle. She will probably still get soap loaf orders from me because I refuse to be without it .


I have to be honest @NaturallyATLPCH, I loved her soaps too but I find that good old African Black Soap does the same thing for me "down there."


----------



## Aggie

*From the Courier today I picked up:*

My 4 wigs that I ordered from www.divatress.com
15 B & Body Works Body lotions and creams
My Banyan Botanicals order of brahmi oil, hibiscus powder and triphala powder


----------



## Aggie

*Still waiting on:*

Activated Charcoal from Amazon - this one I can use to brush my teeth with thankfully. I had bought some from www.essentialwholesale.com but I can only use that one on my hair and as a facial mask. I wish I could make soaps - I would make a soap from it - hmmm, , maybe I should look into this and give it a try.


----------



## Aggie

*Ooops - forgot I'm also waiting on orders from:*

Kindred Butters
Etsy (Nycsoapsellers) 9 lbs of African Black Soaps and 9 lbs of African Shea Butter - Can't wait for this order, seriously
Jmoniques Naturals


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

Aggie said:


> I have to be honest @NaturallyATLPCH, I loved her soaps too but I find that good old African Black Soap does the same thing for me "down there."


I love her Tea Tree and Lemongrass soap. Excellent for my face and post workout soap. I do not fool with the Down There anymore because the Tea Tree is doing wonders from head to toe.
I am going to take the gamble and order a couple of loaves lol...


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

I really like the MC Halo DC. My hair was very soft and pliable upon rinsing it out. I have figured out that the color I used on my hair a while back along with the cassia treatments has had it feeling rough. I believe the cassia is wearing off because it feels rough but not AS rough.

I will be coloring again but will not be using anymore ayurvedic powders. For shine, I am going old school and using Jazzing Clear rinse. I'l be doing that probably next month.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My Pharm.pack order came.  Didn't open it.  Just put it in the garage.  Not sure if it's one order or both orders?

The Box is big.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Evenin' PJ's!


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> Evenin' PJ's!


Evenin' lady T. How's it going with you tonight?
 I really want you to look into that package and tell me what's inside and if those masks and conditioners are still good and not spoiled. Please please please! I was a little worried about the $0.91 price tag to be very honest. I live in the tropics and down here I have to be concerned about products going rancid quickly with all this heat and errythang.

I kept putting stuff in that Pharmapacks cart and taking them out .


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Aggie 
Okay!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Aggie 
Everything looks goodt.  

The CD Rhassoul doesn't smell bad.  It's decent.  I think it is just my first order.

I need to go back and look for at that 2nd order, to see if it shipped?  I thought I placed one?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

So Yeah, I placed two orders:

11/16 *Arrived today*
11/17 *Has not shipped yet*


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> So Yeah, I placed two orders:
> 
> 11/16 *Arrived today*
> 11/17 *Has not shipped yet*


Whoa! You'll probably get it tomorrow


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> Everything looks goodt.
> 
> The CD Rhassoul doesn't smell bad.  It's decent.  I think it is just my first order.
> 
> I need to go back and look for at that 2nd order, to see if it shipped?  I thought I placed one?


Thanks for sharing this. I may still get some before the sale is over but still not sure yet.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Mornin' Ladies!

Happy Pre-Thxsgvin'


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

IDareT'sHair said:


> Mornin' Ladies!
> 
> Happy Pre-Thxsgvin'


Morning! I'l probably go back to sleep after typing this .
The Pomade Shop is doing 30% off. Thinking about revisiting the Linomoist Pomade .


----------



## rileypak

Morning everyone!
These skincare BF sales have already started and man look


----------



## Aggie

Afternoon everyone. Yeah I see the sales alerts are fiercely coming in. I'm controlling myself this go round though. Last year, I did soooo much damage, I had to give a ton of stuff away to make room in my house for what I really wanted to keep. I'm careful not to do that again this year.

Although, with my ayurveda regimen, who knows. I can't stop myself with this one at the moment .


----------



## Saludable84

Afternoon. 

Tracking 12 packages


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Saludable84 said:


> *Tracking 12 packages*


@Saludable84


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Pharm.pack #2 came today and also B&BW's 3-Wicks.


----------



## rileypak

Saludable84 said:


> Afternoon.
> 
> Tracking 12 packages


Ma'am 

I'm only waiting for 3 for now. I'm anticipating at least 6 more to be added...just this week


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

Saludable84 said:


> Afternoon.
> 
> Tracking 12 packages


You the REAL MVP!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Debating on whether to get more Oyin?  I have b/ups to the b/up.  

I may skip Oyin this BF which will be a 1st time since I joined the Board.

I could pick up another Ginger Cowash just to have a b/up of that


----------



## IDareT'sHair

OT:  Alikay had a 40% off FLASH SALE one day for a couple hours. 

I missed it.  I hate when they do that! 

It's so insincere.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

IDareT'sHair said:


> OT:  Alikay had a 40% off FLASH SALE one day for a couple hours.
> 
> I missed it.  I hate when they do that!
> 
> It's so insincere.


Well dang. When was it?


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

Just checked Siamese Twists site on Etsy and it stated she will not be having a Black Friday sale this year.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> Well dang. When was it?


@NaturallyATLPCH
*40% November 17th 4:00 p.m. - 8:00 p.m. Code = 40FOR4
*
#supershady


----------



## IDareT'sHair

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> *Just checked Siamese Twists site on Etsy and it stated she will not be having a Black Friday sale this year.*


@NaturallyATLPCH
#BOO!....


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

IDareT'sHair said:


> @NaturallyATLPCH
> #BOO!....


Yeah I was going to give her another shot but um...yeah...closing the chapter on that one.


----------



## Aggie

Evening Ladies. 

I just bought a ton of makeup from www.camerareadycosmetics.com with a 20% off coupon started from Monday through Friday night (Code is BLKFRI20) if anyone is interested.


----------



## Saludable84

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> Just checked Siamese Twists site on Etsy and it stated she will not be having a Black Friday sale this year.



So she will wait for payday. 

My APB cart lit. And I’m already tracking a package from her  DH is off Friday   I’m not  luckily my stuff from UPS goes to an access point  but it’s not enough


----------



## rileypak

Saludable84 said:


> So she will wait for payday.
> 
> My APB cart lit. And I’m already tracking a package from her  DH is off Friday   I’m not  luckily my stuff from UPS goes to an access point  but it’s not enough


----------



## Eisani

Hey yall, just checking in! It's the most wonderful time of the year haaa! I see some of yall been hauling BBW . They've been my biggest vice consistently for about a year now. I seriously have around 200 3-wicks , but I think I'm skipping BF even though that coupon stacking is wonderful- unless I hit White Barn for home decor. December 2nd is the annual candle sale. $8.95 3-wicks, and I have some $15 off $40 coupons.  I'm ready!


----------



## BrownBetty

Morning Ladies!

My focus this bf is body and skincare.  I have multiple  backups of my staples.  I may get a couple of wigs.  I could be tempted by ssi pear products.   As you can see there is no real game plan, smh.


----------



## Shay72

The family is starting the Thanksgiving BS again. Last year it was my SIL and now it’s my step father. I swear I wish I could quit them . We’ll see what happens. My mama is cussing up a storm right now


----------



## rileypak

@Shay72


----------



## Shay72

Thank you @rileypak. My parents are finally on their way .


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72 said:


> The family is starting the Thanksgiving BS again. Last year it was my SIL and now it’s my step father. *I swear I wish I could quit them . We’ll see what happens.* *My mama is cussing up a storm right now*


@Shay72
.....

Hope you have an enjoyable day Ms. Shay!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Eisani said:


> Hey yall, just checking in! It's the most wonderful time of the year haaa! I see some of yall been hauling BBW . They've been my biggest vice consistently for about a year now. *I seriously have around 200 3-wicks , but I think I'm skipping BF even though that coupon stacking is wonderful- unless I hit White Barn for home decor. December 2nd is the annual candle sale. $8.95 3-wicks,* and I have some $15 off $40 coupons.  I'm ready!


@Eisani
Hey OG-PJ....

You know you ain't skippin' no durn BF
*Cackles at 200 3-Wickers - knowing it's more like 300 3-Wickers!...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Okay, so I got several Carts lingering around out therrrre!

SSI
QB (abcdefghijklmnop) b/up
Hattache
Kinky Kashmere

We'll see what happens.

I still gotta break off a little something from BJ 'Nem. 

Need to see what's up?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

HAIRVEDA SHOP NOW 40% No Code Needed


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Just checked out from HV.  *BJ stay gettin' them Coins*


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My Oyin Shipped.


----------



## Shay72

IDareT'sHair said:


> HAIRVEDA SHOP NOW 40% No Code Needed


Thank you!


----------



## Shay72

I’m mad I can’t find Moist PRO on the Hairveda site. I forgot it’s like a seasonal thing. Trying to decide if I should get two. 64 oz of Moist 24/7.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Shay72
I know.... no MoistPRO.  It's one of my go-to's.

That 40% was right on time.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@rileypak 
Where MHC at?


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak
> Where MHC at?


I actually haven't seen anything from them...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Guess I'll try to hang in and see if SSI is up and runnin' at midnight tonight...

I made a "mock cart" earlier today, but a couple of the things I wanted were listed OOS.
@Shay72 @rileypak


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> *I actually haven't seen anything from them...*


@rileypak 
I know! 

I went on there to convo her and the only way you could do it was through FB so I backed out!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Tryna' think if Imma get some stuff from Hattache?...


----------



## divachyk

I probably have only washed my hair about 10x  in the past year so I've used up next to nothing. Plus, I'm out of touch with everything so I will stick to the basics this year....Komaza, (maybe) Camille Rose, (maybe) Sarenzo for bath items. I have grown up things  I need for the house so that will get most of my attention this year.


----------



## rileypak

@divachyk


----------



## Aggie

*Ladies I just bought:*

3 jars of Wetline Xtreme Gel and 
2 jars of Carol's Daughter Rhassoul Mask. I sure hope I like this mask.

I just learned that the Wetline Xtreme Gel is reformulated. I hope it's not crappy on my hair. I tried to cancel but I don't think that worked .


----------



## divachyk

Love that gel @Aggie. I use it exclusively right now. All other gels are collecting dust.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Mornin' Beauties!

Happy Pre-BF!

Just checked out with SSI. 

Made a TMC Cart.  Still sitting on it.


----------



## KinksAndInk

Morning ladies. Old Navy is having 50% off everything plus ebates is at 8%. Just shifted some hair funds (specifically Beautifully Bamboo and Oyin funds lol) to my clothing fund. Might go back in for a second order lol.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

ST'icals has Liters for Twunny Bucks - but why is shipping $11.00?

I may pass on my KG this year.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@KinksAndInk
I can't get CRN's Code to work = #CRNBlackFriday I've tried it all kinds of ways?  Can't figure it out?


----------



## KinksAndInk

IDareT'sHair said:


> @KinksAndInk
> I can't get CRN's Code to work = #CRNBlackFriday I've tried it all kinds of ways?  Can't figure it out?


Hmmm...neither can I. Has the sale started?


----------



## Shay72

Been adjusting and adjusting. Might need to hit up SSI since there is no Moist PRO. Also I figure I’ll wait and see what House of Beauty does tomorrow. If it’s the same I can wait since they consistently have 20-25% off. Now that I know Kindred Butters is restocking I may or may not still buy from her. I’m really trying to do better y’all. I really am.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

KinksAndInk said:


> *Hmmm...neither can I. Has the sale started?*


@KinksAndInk 
They listed the wrong code it is: *CRNFRIDAY*


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72 said:


> *I’m really trying to do better y’all. I really am.*


@Shay72 
So Am I.
.....


----------



## KinksAndInk

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Shay72
> So Am I.
> .....


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@KinksAndInk
I am!

I still wanna know what happened to My Honey Child? 

This is the 1st year since I've been on LHCF that I haven't seen an Epic Sale from them. 

In fact, this year, I haven't see a thing?  Wonder what's up?

I _could be _done *cough* if I could get my Type4 Hair Creme at a decent price.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Waiting On (in no particular order):
Kindred Butters
Oyin Handmade
Cathy Howse UBH
Hairveda
She Scent It
Camille Rose Naturals
Alikay Naturals
Naturally Curly

An Invoice from Claudie

*seems like I'm missing something?*


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Shay72
You gettin' anything else?

Some New Journals?


----------



## Shay72

I’m waiting on:
Hairveda
SSI
J Monique

I think I’ll hit APB up and call it a day. Maybe Kindred Butters too. Trying to decide what is too much lol.


----------



## Shay72

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Shay72
> You gettin' anything else?
> 
> Some New Journals?


I already got a new journal in the mail yesterday and another on the way. I’m cutting the fool with stickers and bags to hold my journals tomorrow. Also inserts and dashboards......


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72 said:


> *I already got a new journal in the mail yesterday and another on the way. I’m cutting the fool with stickers and bags to hold my journals tomorrow. Also inserts and dashboards......*


@Shay72 
They really have some very pretty ones.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@NaturallyATLPCH
I see you gettin' your SSI on!

Gettin' any TMC?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Would love to get some Inashi Mango Butter. 

Wonder if they'll have a Sale?

I guess I should pace myself. 

I still have now until CM to get through.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Shay72 @KinksAndInk
I see Ya'll Gurl HoneyHandmades has 50%


----------



## KinksAndInk

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Shay72 @KinksAndInk
> I see Ya'll Gurl HoneyHandmades has 50%


Let me go lurk lol.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

IDareT'sHair said:


> @NaturallyATLPCH
> I see you gettin' your SSI on!
> 
> Gettin' any TMC?


Girl yes! I have a cart but haven't pulled the trigger. Not getting a whole lot, especially with its accessibility on the ground.
Hairveda looks tempting but I probably won't oblige.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@NaturallyATLPCH @KinksAndInk
I have a lot of "First Timers"
UFD Midnite Train (1st time tryin' UFD)
Kinky Kashmere (1st time tryin')
CRN (x1 new product for me)
SSI (x2 new products for me - 1st time tryin')
Alikay (x2 new products for me - 1st time tryin')
Oyin Handmade (x2 new 1st time items)


----------



## rileypak

Morning and afternoon everyone!!! 
I'm now waiting on 6 packages 

Still only one hair order though...


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

@IDareT'sHair I probably won't be doing any first timers. I am tired of wasting money. That mess adds up.
Anyone I purchase from I will have purchased from before. My revisiting options are plentiful lol...

Looks like the only people I'll be purchasing from are APB (again), Sarenzo (my cousin wants more creamy oil), The Mane Choice, and Bobeam.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> *Still only one hair order though...*


@rileypak
Which one Sis?


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak
> Which one Sis?


Yeah sis...inquiring minds want to know .
I might bite and pick ONE new company. ONE.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> *I probably won't be doing any first timers. I am tired of wasting money. That mess adds up.
> Anyone I purchase from I will have purchased from before*.


@NaturallyATLPCH
Gurl..it Shole does

Yep.  I got several 1st timers this year.  

I should glance over at BoBeam.

Still contemplating getting QB abcdefg (b/up)


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@NaturallyATLPCH 
Oh, I forgot I have x2 new Oyin products I also bought this year....


----------



## rileypak

@IDareT'sHair
@NaturallyATLPCH

Just Kindred Butters so far. 
Although I'm currently making a Hattache cart and well


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

IDareT'sHair said:


> @NaturallyATLPCH
> Gurl..it Shole does
> 
> Yep.  I got several 1st timers this year.
> 
> I should glance over at BoBeam.
> 
> Still contemplating getting QB abcdefg (b/up)


40%...dew it dew it ....


----------



## IDareT'sHair

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> *40%...dew it dew it ....*


@NaturallyATLPCH 
I pulled out about x3-x4 BoBeam.  Been mixing powders with it.  Don't really need anything from her this year.

I guess I'm intrigued by "new stuff"/1st Timers is because of the b/ups to the b/ups.  

New stuff will allow me to try something new instead of continuing to repeat-buy.


----------



## KinksAndInk

@IDareT'sHair I'm only shopping with APB, KindredButters and trying for the first time SSI and J. Monique. A certain vendor might be a pass if she keep holding out on the details. Chick you sell 5 products, technically 4 cuz 1 is packaged 2 ways, you don't need all this mystery and suspense unless you doing 50%. Just post your sale and go. Old Navy might be taking the rest of her coins.

I'm moving to a new regimen for 2018 that can be accomplished with just APB, KB and otg oils, herbs and powders. So my patience for poor cs, infrequent/low percentage sales and nonsense will be very, very low.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> *Just Kindred Butters so far. *
> Although I'm currently making a Hattache cart and well


@rileypak 
Good Choice.

Wonder what happened to MHC?


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> Wonder what happened to MHC?


On their IG page someone said they are having a BF sale but nothing has been posted yet. I'll stalk it and get details


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@KinksAndInk
I did wanna get Mielle's Pomegranate & Honey L-I.  

I agree.  She talmbout some durn 6 hours.....

And the Shipping Costs might kill that deal for me anyway.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> *On their IG page someone said they are having a BF sale but nothing has been posted yet. I'll stalk it and get details*


@rileypak
Thank you!

Would love to have a b/up of Type4

@NaturallyATLPCH @rileypak @KinksAndInk
I can't Beweave I'm skipping Bekura (and a lot others) this BF.


----------



## rileypak

@IDareT'sHair
I'm going to Hattache for everything else I think. My cart currently has SSI, Henna Sooq, Mielle Organics, and Up North Naturals in it. May add in some TMC too.

ETA: I'm tired and still have a ton of makeup and skincare that I want to buy. I just want to be done with hair purchases. APB doesn't count though since I'm grabbing mostly body stuff from there. I'll always have coins and time for Erica


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@rileypak
I could just go to Hattache and get MHC and Mielle.  *good point*

Lemme go make a Cart.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

@IDareT'sHair I thought about getting that new DC from Bekura.
I also looked at Curl Origin.


----------



## rileypak

My current Hattache cart that is still under consideration


----------



## IDareT'sHair

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> *I thought about getting that new DC from Bekura.
> I also looked at Curl Origin.*


@NaturallyATLPCH 
I still have several products from last BF from C.O. that I need to use up.  I will say I do love the Overnight Hair Mask.

I haven't even tried the other two I bought = Babbasu Pomade and the Argan & Avocado Hair Creme/Butter.

I looked at the Pics of the New Bekura Products  @Aggie posted, but I didn't allow my eyes to linger.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@rileypak
Nice Hattache Cart

ETA: Tryna' decide if I should check out w/Hattache or wait and see what Mielle does?


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak
> Nice Hattache Cart


Just added aloe vera powder and took out the Papaya Conditioner, hence why it's still under consideration


----------



## IDareT'sHair

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak
> Nice Hattache Cart
> 
> *ETA: Tryna' decide if I should check out w/Hattache or wait and see what Mielle does?*


@rileypak 
Or see what Mielle and MHC does on their own?


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak
> Or see what Mielle and MHC does on their own?


I don't feel like all the shipping and tracking. I'm just settling in with the 25% with quick shipping and calling it a day. I'm just tired this week


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@NaturallyATLPCH @rileypak
ST'icals have their Liters for $20.00 I thought about getting a Liter of KS or KG, but she said the Curl Conditioning Dream Cream would be sold as a Salon Size and it is not.

I started to Convo her and ask her what happened and see if I could get like 4 bottles for $20.00 but decided against it.

I still may though because she said it.  That is probably my favorite product from her.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> *I don't feel like all the shipping and tracking. I'm just settling in with the 25% with quick shipping and calling it a day. I'm just tired this week *


@rileypak
I know  Alladis!

And Hattache is fast.  I'll be really miffed if MHC has B1G1 or something outrageous after I've checked out from Hattache. 

And I could skip M.O. altogether but I'm curious since she is taking forever and a day.


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak
> I know  Alladis!
> 
> And Hattache is fast.  I'll be really miffed if MHC has B1G1 or something outrageous after I've checked out from Hattache.
> 
> And I could skip M.O. altogether but I'm curious since she is taking forever and a day.


The Hattache sale is still on tomorrow. Just wait until then


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> *The Hattache sale is still on tomorrow. Just wait until then*


@rileypak
I probably will.

I have a b/up of Type4 and the L-I from M.O. is unnecessary and a 1st timer.


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak
> I probably will.
> 
> I have a b/up of Type4 and the L-I from M.O. is unnecessary and a 1st timer.


I'm still deciding on TMC so I'm going to chill on it as well. Cause the price is right on TMC site but I really don't want to pay shipping over there since I only want about 3-4 bottles of AE Body Wash


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@rileypak
TMC I had a whole Cart, backed it all out and put back in x2 Blossom Serums and decided against it because I didn't wanna pay $7.50 for shipping.


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak
> TMC I had a whole Cart, backed it all out and put back in x2 Blossom Serums and decided against it because I didn't wanna pay $7.50 for shipping.


I have 4 body wash, 1 gel, and 1 conditioner in my cart with $10.95 shipping. I'm still deciding...


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

IDareT'sHair said:


> @NaturallyATLPCH @rileypak
> ST'icals have their Liters for $20.00 I thought about getting a Liter of KS or KG, but she said the Curl Conditioning Dream Cream would be sold as a Salon Size and it is not.
> 
> I started to Convo her and ask her what happened and see if I could get like 4 bottles for $20.00 but decided against it.
> 
> I still may though because she said it.  That is probably my favorite product from her.


Yeah that's weird. These folks need to follow through.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

My MC shipping was $8.95. I have a serum, gel, sherbet, and DC.
Total for everything is like $45.00. This is a good deal so I will be getting it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> *I have 4 body wash, 1 gel, and 1 conditioner in my cart with $10.95 shipping. I'm still deciding..*.


@rileypak
I revisited my Cart.  Shipping is $5.95 for those Serums, so I may go ahead and get it.



NaturallyATLPCH said:


> *Yeah that's weird. These folks need to follow through.*


@NaturallyATLPCH
I should convo her, even though shipping is $11 bucks at least its 32 ounces.


----------



## MileHighDiva

rileypak said:


> I'm still deciding on TMC so I'm going to chill on it as well. Cause the price is right on TMC site but I really don't want to pay shipping over there since I only want about 3-4 bottles of AE Body Wash


Courtney is playing games for this sale   I did the math, I'll be better off with a regular degular  sale and free shipping at $50.00.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@NaturallyATLPCH 
Msg. sent to ST'icals.


----------



## MileHighDiva

Happy Thanksgiving, Ladies! I hope everyone is having a blessed holiday!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@MileHighDiva
What do you think about TMC Blossoming Serums being $6.98 each with Shipping at $5.95?


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

IDareT'sHair said:


> @NaturallyATLPCH
> Msg. sent to ST'icals.


I am curious to see how fast she responds during a peak sale time like this.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> *I am curious to see how fast she responds during a peak sale time like this.*


@NaturallyATLPCH
I'm disappointed especially since she said it would be.  

And I'd rather have this instead of KG.

I bought a Liter of Curl Elastic during her last Liter Sale, but I had "Love Points" and combined with the Sale, it was a really decent price.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Wonder what Curls BF Sale is lookin' like this year?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@NaturallyATLPCH 
I may go in and grab a BoBeam (just noticed it's 40%)


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @NaturallyATLPCH
> I still have several products from last BF from C.O. that I need to use up.  I will say I do love the Overnight Hair Mask.
> 
> I haven't even tried the other two I bought = Babbasu Pomade and the Argan & Avocado Hair Creme/Butter.
> 
> I looked at the Pics of the New Bekura Products  @Aggie posted,* but I didn't allow my eyes to linger.*


Neither did I


----------



## rileypak

MileHighDiva said:


> Courtney is playing games for this sale   I did the math, I'll be better off with a regular degular  sale and free shipping at $50.00.


That's what I'm thinking too.
I could catch a 40% sale with the free shipping at $50 later this year or early next year and be set


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Aggie said:


> *Neither did I*


@Aggie
Gurl....

I said:  "What Is She Tryna' do to Me?"

They are not even on my list!

Everything looked so Goodt tho'.


----------



## Aggie

rileypak said:


> I don't feel like all the shipping and tracking. I'm just settling in with the 25% with quick shipping and *calling it a day. I'm just tired this week*


Me too. I am just so tired. These sales ran me ragged this year.


----------



## Aggie

This morning I ordered some stuff from SSI and I think that's it for today but that might change when I get home from work this evening .


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Aggie

@Eisani posted B&BW's 3 wicks will be $8.95 on 12/02.  I will definitely be there for that and will restock on a few Holiday Scents.


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> 
> @Eisani posted B&BW's 3 wicks will be $8.95 on 12/02.  I will definitely be there for that and will restock on a few Holiday Scents.


Whoa! . Yes Ma'am, I'll be there too .


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> Gurl....
> 
> I said:  "What Is She Tryna' do to Me?"
> 
> They are not even on my list!
> 
> Everything looked so Goodt tho'.



 Girl @IDareT'sHair

You know I have a tiny weakness for Bekura but after those last lotions I bought were not as potent as the first ones, I said I'll skip this one. Plus I'm mad that they dropped the reward dollars from 10% of my purchase to 5%. So 2 strikes and you're out.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Aggie
Yeah, I still have: Cacoa, Whiskey Vanilla and some YAM left in my Stash (x1 of each). 

I used the one little Palm Tapioca in my Stash. 

After I finish these up, due to the prices, I probably won't revisit this line. 

However, I will say, I am highly curious about the new items you posted.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@NaturallyATLPCH
TMC offered me an additional 10% to complete my purchase, so I ended up getting my Serums.


----------



## Aggie

i just snagged a jar of Rose Clay DC and Vanilla Fig DC directly from Naturelle Grow's website. Her prices on the site are marked down and I also used our code to get an additional 20% off. !

Now this what I call a win win situation .


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

IDareT'sHair said:


> @NaturallyATLPCH
> TMC offered me an additional 10% to complete my purchase, so I ended up getting my Serums.


Me also. Used the 10% they sent me.


----------



## Shay72

Aggie said:


> i just snagged a jar of Rose Clay DC and Vanilla Fig DC directly from Naturelle Grow's website. Her prices on the site are marked down and I also used our code to get an additional 20% off. !
> 
> Now this what I call a win win situation .


Let me think about this one. APB might get kicked to the curb. Since I plan to do the subscription box anyway


----------



## flyygirlll2

Hey Ladies 

Hope everyone is enjoying their day.  The only hair purchase I’ve made so far today has been from Hattaché. I had a cart made for TMC but backed out cause I don’t want the pay for that shipping. Same with SSI. Shipping is stopping me from pulling the trigger on certain vendors. 


I had gift cards cards for Sephora, so I got some stuff this morning. I forgot I that I also bought two bottles of Curls liquid vitamins last week. The Chebe Butter Pomade finally arrived this Monday after almost 4 weeks .


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@fllyygirlll2
Hey Gurl...

I got TMC Serum because of you.

I think you have a Burf-day soon too don't you?  Isn't it tomorrow?  I think I remember because my Mom's was tomorrow.


----------



## flyygirlll2

IDareT'sHair said:


> @fllyygirlll2
> Hey Gurl...
> 
> I got TMC Serum because of you.
> 
> I think you have a Burf-day soon too don't you?  Isn't it tomorrow?  I think I remember because my Mom's was tomorrow.



Hey T!  Yes, it’s tomorrow.

Oh . I think you’ll like it. That’s the only thing I wanted to get from there. I’m not too thrilled with their sale this time. Maybe Christmas will be better.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

All these sales are great. Decisions decisions...
This shipping though? I can see why some are offering 30, 35, even 40% to offset the cost.


----------



## flyygirlll2

I gave my mother a large bag of products and my stash looks like I barely made a dent


----------



## IDareT'sHair

flyygirlll2 said:


> *Hey T!  Yes, it’s tomorrow.*


@flyygirlll2 
I remembered.....

I got the Serums because it sat in a Cart and they came back and gave me an additional 10%


----------



## KinksAndInk

Thinking about a hattache purchase. After APB and KB I'm done. Not chasing sales or stalking IG.


----------



## flyygirlll2

@IDareT'sHair I haven’t received any follow up email from TMC. I might just just wait to see what she does for Christmas. Now I’m looking at the NC sale. 25 % off with free shipping is not too bad.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@flyygirlll2
I have some SprAngz Glaze in a Cart too.  Wonder if she's having a Sale?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I hope Kindred Butters Re-Stock soon.

I thought I remember them saying they would close and fulfill orders and then reopen?

Does anyone know?  

I was going to post this into "Random Thoughts" but wasn't completely sure if what I thought was correct?

Does anyone know?  Maybe they'll update the site and post the details of the BF, CM Sales info?


----------



## flyygirlll2

@IDareT'sHair I checked the social media platforms she uses but nothing has been updated for a while (Sprangz). Don’t think there will be any sales.

I’m not sure when KB will be updating the site with products either.


----------



## felic1

divachyk said:


> I probably have only washed my hair about 10x  in the past year so I've used up next to nothing. Plus, I'm out of touch with everything so I will stick to the basics this year....Komaza, (maybe) Camille Rose, (maybe) Sarenzo for bath items. I have grown up things  I need for the house so that will get most of my attention this year.



@divachyk love you much!! Happy holidays! I think of you often. God bless my e-sister!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

AuRebelle's Naturals  has Fiddy Code = Thanks *Case Sensitive*

I always think about getting something from them, but their Shipping OR lack of full ingredients list always stops me. 

I can't remember which one?


----------



## rileypak

APB sale is live!!!!!


----------



## Shay72

rileypak said:


> APB sale is live!!!!!


Thank you! Decided to stick with APB.


----------



## Shay72

@IDareT'sHair 

@KinksAndInk 
Said Kindred Butters would restock tomorrow. She posted it in the Kindred Butters thread when I asked about it.


----------



## Shay72

Okay I have questions about APB:
*So you add the buy one get half off mix & match in your cart, then you list the two conditioners in notes right?

*You can still use the code for this tho, right? 

TIA


----------



## KinksAndInk

Shay72 said:


> Okay I have questions about APB:
> *So you add the buy one get half off mix & match in your cart, then you list the two conditioners in notes right?
> 
> *You can still use the code for this tho, right?
> 
> TIA


The code works on those and I'm pretty sure you add the conditioners to the notes. I did last time she had a bogo promo


----------



## divachyk

@IDareT'sHair @KinksAndInk, I was interested in CRN but the welcome code for their newsletter and the BF code are the same. I will wait. 
Wasn't excited about Sarenzo's shipping but like the creamy oil.
Made a SSI cart but backed out.
Purchased Ebonicurls.
Several packages in route for the house.


----------



## flyygirlll2

@divachyk Still thinking of you and sending you positive vibes .


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I think I might be done. 

I'll see what's up C-yberM-onday and then wait on Christ.mas Sa.les


----------



## Aggie

*From Make Up Artists Choice:*

Triple Enzyme Peel - 2 oz jar 

BellEvolve Vitamin C 20% Professional Serum + Phytic Acid

Micro Polish - 2oz jar


----------



## Aggie

Hi Y'all , 

Is Hairveda opening tomorrow? I sure hope so because I want some Methi Tea sets and Vatika Frosting. They are still oos on the site.


----------



## Shay72

@Aggie 
They’ve been open. I’ve already ordered.


----------



## Saludable84

Aggie said:


> *From Make Up Artists Choice:*
> 
> *Triple Enzyme Peel - 2 oz jar
> 
> BellEvolve Vitamin C 20% Professional Serum + Phytic Acid*
> 
> Micro Polish - 2oz jar



Good stuff. Couple of my favorites.


----------



## divachyk

Thank you lovelies for the awesome notes leading up to Thanksgiving and on Thanksgiving. I was up and down but I made it through it. I'm trying my best to participate in BF in his honor. I know he'd want me to still live and I'm trying but it's not (and never will be) the same. I'm doing all my shopping online vs. fighting the crowds like we loved doing.


----------



## divachyk

Still debating on this SSI cart. (I used none of my 2016 purchases)


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@divachyk


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Guess I'll give up on MHC this year.  Decided to wait on QB Butter too. 

I have a plethora of Butters & Creams and I've been focused on Lotions this Fall/Winter.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Aggie 
I found a 1/4 of Jar of Bekura Palm Tapioca in my stash.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@flyygirlll2 
.....

.....


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

Did MHC have a sale this year? Just curious. I don't want anything.

Happy Birthday @flyygirlll2 !!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@NaturallyATLPCH @Shay72
Didn't see anything from MHC this BF?  Maybe she'll do something Cy-Mon or Christ.mas?

I have a bunch of Butters/Cremes, so I guess I'm good (for now).

I decided to also skip QB (for now).

Did grab x2 Black Slaps and x2 of the MO Pomegranate & Honey L-I's I wanted to try.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@NaturallyATLPCH 
Oh, Girl, I actually did hear back from ST'icals last night and she said she "meant" it would be offered during her EOY Liter Sale.  

So, I guess she plans on having another Liter Sale before the end of 2017.  I guess I'll get it then.  

I may try to grab x2 if the Shipping isn't horrible.  Shipping for x1 was $11.00.  I cannot imagine shipping for x2?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

1st BF Ship Notice came from:  Kinky Kashmere (marked as Shipped)


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ship Ship #2 Mielle Organics!


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

IDareT'sHair said:


> @NaturallyATLPCH
> Oh, Girl, I actually did hear back from ST'icals last night and she said she "meant" it would be offered during her EOY Liter Sale.
> *
> I may try to grab x2 if the Shipping isn't horrible.  Shipping for x1 was $11.00.  I cannot imagine shipping for x2?*



Say what????


----------



## Beamodel

On Thanksgiving Day:
After 3 packs and 7 hours later, I installed box braids. 

I cut 2 inches of hair off about a week ago so I need to forget how about how much of a boy I feel like with super short curly hair. When it’s straight, it’s about should length.

I applied APB NEB Pomade to my scalp afterwards and my scalp is in heaven. That pomade is so light and lovely.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

Hattache made life really easy this year. I hadn't planned on getting anything from them, but it did make it easy to try some different things. Plus my shipping was free. I think I will make them a part of my annual staple companies along with SSI and APB for hair that I order online.

That durn CCs is still ticking me off. Steady sending me emails and the percentage is still that sorry 25% AND the 10 bar half soap loaf option is not available which made the bars cheaper.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Just applied some Mahabringraj Oil for an overnight Oil Soak. 

Unfortunately, I think I was a little heavy-handed it because it's slightly running from under my tightly wrapped Saran Wrap & Plastic Cap.  Maybe it will stop soon.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I may revisit a few Salon Brands in 2018. 

I recently bought some PM Detangling Conditioner and I may revisit Jo.ico KPak and a few others during the NY?

I'll keep plugging away and working through my Stash though.


----------



## Aggie

Shay72 said:


> @Aggie
> They’ve been open. I’ve already ordered.


Everything I wanted were out of stock from last night and still are.  I guess this just wasn't my time to purchase from them.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

Ship Ship from APB (pre Black Friday sale) and Hattache (they are on it, ordered this morning)


----------



## Aggie

Just picked up some things from Mielle Organics. I'm so tired tonight, I don't even have the energy to post the list.  See you ladies in the morning hopefully.


----------



## Shay72

The resort has all natural hair conditioner. Slips into bag......


----------



## Aggie

I wanted to head to bed but that Grace Eleyaye sale was calling my name so I went back in there and bought 4 satin caps and 1 satin scrunchie. The caps were BOGO free and the scrunchie was 30% off .


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Hey divas 
I hope everyone had a wonderful thanksgiving.
I had a very fully house yesterday  so I wasn't able to log on. I only purchased APB and Curl Origin as I really want to get this stash under control in 2018.   I was sad that LRC didn't have their usual sale this BF but I have a liter still in my stash.


----------



## divachyk

@flyygirlll2


----------



## rileypak

@flyygirlll2
Happy Birthday


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72 said:


> The resort has all natural hair conditioner. *Slips into bag......*


@Shay72 
......


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Naturally Curly Shipped!

At least some of these vendors got their Ship-Game tight.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

TMC Shipped


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@NaturallyATLPCH
Mernin' Sis!


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

IDareT'sHair said:


> TMC Shipped


As did mine.
Hey @divachyk , still thinking about you bunny


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

Hey booski @IDareT'sHair ! 
I haven't pulled the trigger on my Etsy cart with APB and The Pomade Shop but I will later. I'll probably add some more APB .


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@NaturallyATLPCH 
Imma 'try' to be done for now, sit back and see what happens during the Christma.s Sales.  

There's usually some good Sales in December leading up to NYE.

My Pharm.packs came yesterday.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

Got my sides touched up yesterday. I almost had a TWA on them .


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I need to get started on my Hair.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> *Got my sides touched up yesterday. I almost had a TWA on them *.


@NaturallyATLPCH 
You sound like you are enjoying your Hair!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

So I am waiting on a bunch of stuff.  Thankfully, a lot of it is new stuff.

So, I'm excited it's not a bunch of b/ups.

The only b/ups to the b/ups to the b/ups to the b/ups is Hairveda. #justbecause

Waiting on:
*TMC - Shipped *new*
Mielle Organics Shipped *new*
Kinky Kashmere - Shipped *new**
Cathy Howse (Before BF)
Kindred Butters (Before BF)
GraceE's Slap Caps
She Scent It *"new**
Hairveda
Alikay Naturals **new*
NaturallyCurly - Shipped *new**
Oyin Handmade **new**
Camille Rose **new**


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

IDareT'sHair said:


> @NaturallyATLPCH
> Imma 'try' to be done for now, sit back and see what happens during the Christma.s Sales.
> 
> There's usually some good Sales in December leading up to NYE.
> 
> My Pharm.packs came yesterday.


I usually don't do Christmas sales because I am so tapped out from Black Friday. But if the percentage is right...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> *I usually don't do Christmas sales because I am so tapped out from Black Friday. But if the percentage is right..*.


@NaturallyATLPCH
At least you'll be off Werk!...

They have some really good Sales during that time

I do want my Liters of ST'ical Conditioning Dream Cream tho'


----------



## Saludable84

Morning! 

Hopped in to say happy birthday to @flyygirlll2 and to @divachyk


----------



## flyygirlll2

Morning!

Thank you @IDareT'sHair @NaturallyATLPCH @divachyk @rileypak @Saludable84 for the birthday wishes


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@flyygirlll2 
What you doin'?


----------



## Aggie

Morning All !


----------



## Beamodel

Morning ladies. 

My pharm pal arrived yesterday. Can’t use it though since I’m in box braids now lol.

The only place I ordered from was Hattache on Thursday and it hadn’t shipped yet.


----------



## Aggie

Happy birthday to @flyygirlll2 and @divachyk. I was too tired yesterday to say much and now I'm up after some much needed rest, I feel a lot more functional


----------



## flyygirlll2

I’m still looking at a few things but haven’t pulled the trigger. I didn’t buy as much hair related products this time. 

Hattaché shipped. Love that they always ship quickly . I also got some Nuetral Protein Filler from Ebay, DC and leave in from Mishe/Lushe  Beauty ( everything was $10) and Curl Squad Rollers. 

I might grab a thermal cap from NC. Still debating.


----------



## Aggie

I just bought a microwaveable conditioning cap from The HoneyCombBrand vendor on etsy. She has 40% off purchases over $20, but the shipping went right back to almost the price of the cap. The way I choose to see this - I got free shipping because there was really no savings on the cap itself .


----------



## Beamodel

Do y’all know where to buy a satin bonnet from?


----------



## Beamodel

Happy Birthday @flyygirlll2


----------



## flyygirlll2

@IDareT'sHair  I’m at the mall now and browsing online to see what sales are still going on


----------



## Aggie

Beamodel said:


> Happy Birthday @flyygirlll2


I just saw quite a few on etsy - look here:

https://www.etsy.com/shop/TheHoneycombBrand?ref=l2-shopheader-name


----------



## Beamodel

Aggie said:


> I just saw quite a few on etsy - look here:
> 
> https://www.etsy.com/shop/TheHoneycombBrand?ref=l2-shopheader-name



Thank you @Aggie. Let me go see


----------



## flyygirlll2

Thank you! @Beamodel


----------



## flyygirlll2

@Aggie Dang, shipping is almost $10 for just one item . I’m just going to get the thermal cap from NC since they’re having 25% off and free shipping.


----------



## divachyk

Thank you @Aggie but my birthday is in January. 

@curlyhersheygirl, agreed on only buying a few things until the stash is under control. I’m annoyed with not having walk space in my closets (yes, closets with a s).


----------



## Aggie

flyygirlll2 said:


> @Aggie Dang, shipping is almost $10 for just one item . I’m just going to get the thermal cap from NC since they’re having 25% off and free shipping.


Oh really? What's the code on NC @flyygirlll2 ?


----------



## rileypak

divachyk said:


> I’m annoyed with not having walk space in my closets (yes, closets with a s).


Diva


----------



## Aggie

divachyk said:


> Thank you @Aggie but my birthday is in January.
> 
> @curlyhersheygirl, agreed on only buying a few things until the stash is under control. I’m annoyed with not having walk space in my closets (yes, closets with a s).


 

Okay see again you in January then


----------



## flyygirlll2

Aggie said:


> Oh really? What's the code on NC @flyygirlll2 ?


BF25


----------



## Aggie

This morning I used up a bottle of Kerastase Reverse Care Conditioner/Prepoo - it is not good on my hair at all . I'm using Cjicoro's prepoo moving forward. There is no need to keep disappointing myself with all these prepoos out there when hers works perfectly on my hair.


----------



## Aggie

flyygirlll2 said:


> BF25


Thanks boo.


----------



## flyygirlll2

I just checked out of NC for the thermal cap. Free shipping is always a win.


----------



## flyygirlll2

Aggie said:


> Thanks boo.


You’re welcome


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I see these Sm.all Busi.ness Saturday Sal.es are Poppin'!

OBIA 45%
Mielle 35%
Inashi Free Shipping no minimum
Hydratmerma 30%


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Just convo'ed UBH about my order! 

It's been several weeks  She said it was "on the way"

I hope this isn't going to be a loooonnngggg delay like it was a few Summers back.


----------



## Beamodel

@Aggie i used our code for naturelle grow and it didn’t work on top of the sale price. Tried on her site as well as on Etsy. Etsy takes it but it knocks the sale price away. Her site won’t even take our code


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Made a little concoction of: Sarenzo Pumpkin/BoBeam Coconut Cream Conditioner/ST'icals FroRepair Despair/Amla & Bramhi Powders and added a few drops of Ayurvedic Oil..

Will use this mixture for the next few wash days.

Finished up: x1 Sarenzo Pumpkin DC'er - might have x1-x2 b/ups?


----------



## Beamodel

Hattache order shipped


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel said:


> *Hattache order shipped*


@Beamdel
I didn't order from them this year.

Will check to see if they do another Sale this season.


----------



## Aggie

Beamodel said:


> @Aggie i used our code for naturelle grow and it didn’t work on top of the sale price. Tried on her site as well as on Etsy. Etsy takes it but it knocks the sale price away. Her site won’t even take our code


What? It took mine. Maybe that was not supposed to happen and I was the first one to try it. lemme go try it again and see what happens.


----------



## Aggie

^^okay tried it again and you're right, she removed it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Aggie @Beamodel
I didn't get anything from NG this BF either.


----------



## Beamodel

View attachment 417245  View attachment 417241

@Aggie

Thank you for the link to the bonnets. I choose some other vendor only because hers didn’t look like a regular bonnet and they look cute when going to bed with my hunni.


----------



## Beamodel

Aggie said:


> ^^okay tried it again and you're right, she removed it.



It’s okay. Thanks for checking. I’m in braids right now and can’t use what I wanted. I just wanted a back up of the pink clay dc. I love that stuff but I also just got that CD Clay stuff too.


----------



## Aggie

flyygirlll2 said:


> I just checked out of NC for the thermal cap. Free shipping is always a win.


I have two of these but I don't like them as much as I do the the Honeycomb Brand. The HCB stays hot a lot longer than the Hot Head Thermal Cap. I just had to get another one because my sister burned it by leaving it in the microwave far too long. She didn't quite know how it works with these caps so I won't be letting her use mine again.


----------



## Aggie

Beamodel said:


> View attachment 417247 View attachment 417245 View attachment 417243 View attachment 417241
> 
> @Aggie
> 
> Thank you for the link to the bonnets. I choose some other vendor only because hers didn’t look like a regular bonnet and they look cute when going to bed with my hunni.


Welcome hon. So which vendor did you choose to get these ones @Beamodel?


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie @Beamodel
> I didn't get anything from NG this BF either.


Oh dear! I did get the Vanilla Fig and the Clay DC from her actual website. I think I better go back and get a couple more Vanilla Figs since this one tends to be OOS a lot.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Aggie said:


> *Oh dear!*


@Aggie
 This cracked me up!

Nope.  I did not this year.  I'm well-stocked on NG.

Very Happy with my decision to buy/try new items this BF.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ship Notice for my Slaps!


----------



## Hairties

Aggie said:


> I have two of thee but I don't like them as much as I do the the Honeycomb Brand. The HCB stays hot a lot longer than the Hot Head Thermal Cap. I just had to get another one because my sister burned it by leaving it in the microwave far too long. She didn't quite know how it works with these caps so I won't be letting her use mine again.




I must have been looking for something else to purchase because  I think I'll get the honeycomb cap. There's a 40% off on their site for the caps but with shipping it's not that much.


----------



## Beamodel

Aggie said:


> Welcome hon. So which vendor did you choose to get these ones @Beamodel?



I really want one from Adorabellababy because they are silk not satin, but I don’t want the “bonnet” look so I got mines from accessoriesbyrita

https://www.etsy.com/shop/accessoriesbyrita?search_query=Satin+bonnets


----------



## Aggie

Beamodel said:


> I really want one from Adorabellababy because they are silk not satin, but I don’t want the “bonnet” look so I got mines from accessoriesbyrita
> 
> https://www.etsy.com/shop/accessoriesbyrita?search_query=Satin+bonnets


@Beamodel 
Gal, dem tings cute ay!

Just added vendor to favorites to purchase from later. Thank you so much!


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> This cracked me up!
> 
> Nope.  I did not this year.  I'm well-stocked on NG.
> 
> Very Happy with my decision to buy/try new items this BF.


@IDareT'sHair

I couldn't believe you didn't pick up anything. I passed this time myself though. I still didn't purchase, even after browsing for almost 30 minutes.


----------



## Beamodel

Aggie said:


> @Beamodel
> Gal, dem tings cute ay!
> 
> Just added vendor to favorites to purchase from later. Thank you so much!



Lol. You are welcome. She has great reviews too.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Aggie said:


> *I couldn't believe you didn't pick up anything. I passed this time myself though. I still didn't purchase, even after browsing for almost 30 minutes*.


@Aggie 
I thought you got NG's Vanilla Fig?


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> I thought you got NG's Vanilla Fig?


@IDareT'sHair 

Yes I did but it was NC that I didn't purchase anything from. I couldn't pass on that Vanilla Fig! That woulda been suicide .


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Aggie 
No, I got a couple things from Naturally Curly.

I didn't get anything this year from Naturelle Grow!

Gurl...What you over there Drankin'?.....


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> No, I got a couple things from Naturally Curly.
> 
> I didn't get anything this year from Naturelle Grow!
> 
> Gurl...What you over there Drankin'?.....


  . 

Girl I ain't drinkin' nuttin'

But I totally read your post wrong


----------



## Aggie

Oh by the way, I went back into NG and bought 3 more jares of Vanilla Fig - 16 oz jars, that is.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Aggie said:


> .
> 
> *Girl I ain't drinkin' nuttin'*


@Aggie
Oh...Okay!

I was thinking how we go from talmbout Naturelle Grow to Naturally Curly?

Lawd.....She must be To' Up over there!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Aggie said:


> *Oh by the way, I went back into NG and bought 3 more jares of Vanilla Fig - 16 oz jars, that is.*


@Aggie
That was smart because didn't you say it's always OOS?


----------



## rileypak

Still no more hair purchases...
Plenty more makeup and still have some skincare ones to make


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Aggie 
I hope I can hold it down until these Christ.mas Sales start.  I may go into J.Monique and get some Rum & Raisin and some Bentonite & Rhassoul.

I may just get the Rum & Raisin cuz I just remembered I just bought that CD Rhassoul, so that's not needed....

I did use the Dead Sea Mud again today and it was nice.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> *Still no more hair purchases...*
> *Plenty more makeup and still have some skincare ones to make*


@rileypak 
Do Yo' Thang Sis!


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak
> Do Yo' Thang Sis!


Hair will be in December purchases.

There were just too many good MU/SC deals to pass up


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Finished Up:
x1 16oz Avocado Oil - (no b/ups) - Will repurchase eventually


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> *There were just too many good MU/SC deals to pass up*


@rileypak
I completely understand!


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> Oh...Okay!
> 
> I was thinking how we go from talmbout Naturelle Grow to Naturally Curly?
> 
> Lawd.....She must be To' Up over there!


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> That was smart because didn't you say it's always OOS?


@IDareT'sHair 

Yes It was always OOS on etsy for sure. I wasn't taking any chances.


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> I hope I can hold it down until these Christ.mas Sales start.  I may go into J.Monique and get some Rum & Raisin and some Bentonite & Rhassoul.
> 
> I may just get the Rum & Raisin cuz I just remembered I just bought that CD Rhassoul, so that's not needed....
> 
> I did use the Dead Sea Mud again today and it was nice.


Hmmm,  I was rethinking going back and getting some more Rum and Raisin Butters as well @IDareT'sHair. Lemme think about it until tomorrow and see how I feel about it then. Just in case, I'll go prepare a cart


----------



## KinksAndInk

rileypak said:


> Still no more hair purchases...
> Plenty more makeup and still have some skincare ones to make


*slides over to the makeup and skincare threads*


----------



## Aggie

Aggie said:


> Hmmm,  I was rethinking going back and getting some more Rum and Raisin Butters as well @IDareT'sHair. Lemme think about it until tomorrow and see how I feel about it then. Just in case, I'll go prepare a cart


*Okay didn't wait until morning. I went ahead and bought:*

3 more Rum and Raisin Butters
3 underarm deodorants
1 Whipped Organic Shea Butter w/ Sweet Orange - this thing has never been on sale so I'm just curious as to why. This time it is so we shall see what the allure is all about.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Aggie said:


> *Okay didn't wait until morning. I went ahead and bought:*


@Aggie
.....

ETA:  I bought the Sweet Orange last year and still haven't used it yet.  I'll use it this winter.


----------



## Aggie

rileypak said:


> Hair will be in December purchases.
> 
> There were just too many good MU/SC deals to pass up


Just made a purchase from The Ordinary skincare store @rileypak. It's all your fault, I'll have you know. I was good and fine until you start tolmbout skin and make up stuff.

Thank goodness I already made my make up purchase for BF. Smh for being so weak!


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> .....
> 
> ETA:  I bought the Sweet Orange last year and still haven't used it yet.  I'll use it this winter.


@IDareT'sHair 
  What can I say? I'm weak !


----------



## Beamodel

One final purchase:

Naturelle Grow 
1x Vanilla Fig DC, Size:8 fl oz 
1x Indian Rose Clay DC, Size: 16 fl oz
1x Pink Passion Sea Salt Scalp Scrub


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Heard back from UBH - supposedly my Ship.ping Label will be created today.

#vendorlies


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Mornin' Ladies!

Got a ship notice from I *Heart* Herbal.  Grabbed a miscellaneous oil.  Really liking the Ayurvedic Powder/Oil thang.  

And it's easy on the coins. 

Looking for some cumulative results from incorporating this step into my Regimen.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Finished Up:
x1 16oz ED JBCO x2 16 oz b/ups


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Okay...So I ended up mixing the rest of my: TMN Henna & Amla DC'er in my mixture that contains:
TMN Henna & Amla
J.Monique's Aloe (little scoop)
BoBeam Coconut Creme (little scoop)
Sarenzo Pumpkin (little scoop)
x1 Tblspn Amla & x1 Tblspn Brahmi Powders
*Squirt of Ayurvedic Oil*


----------



## MileHighDiva

IDareT'sHair said:


> @MileHighDiva
> What do you think about TMC Blossoming Serums being $6.98 each with Shipping at $5.95?


Sorry for the delay, I've been busy entertaining.  I'm exhausted!

Last year, sometime during December, she had the thermal products and a few other things for $2.99.

So far, I've only bought my annual supply of bamboo extract from Swanson's, and a bottle of Oh Glide from Oyin (curiosity purchase).

I backed out of Mr. LRC last night with the 40% off.  I missed the 45% off discount.  Wasn't on IG to see the deetz per entertaining for Thanksgiving.

All other purchases have been non-hair related.


----------



## MileHighDiva

Happy belated Born Day @flyygirlll2!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@MileHighDiva
Thanks for your response re: TMC.  Glad you had a fun weekend.

Hope @curlyhersheygirl saw the Sales for LRC. 

I know she was looking for/waiting on that.


----------



## flyygirlll2

MileHighDiva said:


> Happy belated Born Day @flyygirlll2!


Thank you


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

Hi ladies!
So I am using the MC Halo DC again. I am trying to figure out what to do with the SSI Papaya DC. I think I'll mix it with some oils when I revisit it again or at best, use it as a rinse out to get rid of it.

My goal is to use both of these up before I crack open another one.


----------



## rileypak

Afternoon!!!

Got some makeup stuff (brushes) to buy tomorrow and more skin care products (pink salt cleansing water, Biologique Recherche restock) before I'm done for November.

My December hair list will be APB and Hattache. Maybe TMC too if Courtney stop playing around.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My Oyin came today!

I broke out the Oh My Glide detangler.  I have a couple tangles to work through.  So far so good.

If they have another Sale, I will grab a b/up.  I'm pretty sure, they usually have another Sale b4 Christ.mas.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

IDareT'sHair said:


> My Oyin came today!
> 
> I broke out the Oh My Glide detangler.  I have a couple tangles to work through.  So far so good.
> 
> If they have another Sale, I will grab a b/up.  I'm pretty sure, they usually have another Sale b4 Christ.mas.


Someone said the Oh My Glide smells like candy. I am a sucker for candy scents.


----------



## Beamodel

Hi ladies,

I swapped that first Black floral bonnet for this one. I still have the mauve colored one too. The vendor (Rita) is very kind to make the switch and even refunded me shipping overage.


----------



## felic1

Aggie said:


> @IDareT'sHair
> 
> Yes I did but it was NC that I didn't purchase anything from. I couldn't pass on that Vanilla Fig! That woulda been suicide .


Hello @Aggie &IDareT'sHair. I was just scanning these threads and observed this shared post. I am reluctant to share that I had never heard  of NG Vanilla Fig until about five minutes ago. I have used a lot of her products and enjoyed them. In this sale
I purchased
Bamboo and silk 16oz
Mango and coconut 16 oz
2 hair balm 4 oz 

There's always an option to put the Vanilla Fig deep conditioner on my list as a gift to myself


----------



## beautyaddict1913

Hello everyone! I better not buy nothing else lol. I’ve bought clothes, makeup and hair products. I need to pay for my hotels for my upcoming vacations. I forgot all about that while hitting paynah lol. I didn’t need another hair product but who could resist when everything is on sale 
Lol.  I ordered from BeeMine and JMoniques. I wanted Claudie’s but the site wouldn’t work. I needed hair trigger but I’m over them. They didn’t email about the sale but they put it on their site without the code. That junky site. I gotta find me another oil with cayenne pepper. I think that really made a difference in my life. I needed more JBCO but the shipping was crazy on sunny isles. Chile I will just go round to the beauty supply for that. The gas wouldn’t even cost me $2 to get there and back. Smh.


----------



## Aggie

*Tonight I bought from Ebonyline.com:*

-Zury Sis Reversible Dual Color Wig - PHIA in color RVT27/613

-Outre Lace Front Wig DOMINICAN BLOWOUT RELAXED in color DX3276 

-Vanessa Wig SUPER DIANA in color SAND

-Bobbi Boss Swiss Lace Front Wig MLF160 MERCURY in color F1B/30


----------



## beautyaddict1913

I need to download the app so I can show y’all pics of my wig! It is everything since I washed and treated it at home. The problem is that I used products that are discontinued. Y’all are going to be upset with me when I tell y’all this but a few months ago I was in Nordstrom rack about 45 minutes from home killing time while I was heading to a client’s place for work. Well I lost track of time and the client was upset and calling. I had to rush and purchase my items and decided to try the Ojon color sustain since it was only $6.  I was getting it for extensions so I figured no need to stockpile. Well it rang up for a penny! They had 2 or 3 more bottles but it was way on the other side of the store and the line was super long plus the client was getting impatient so I said I would come back to get it. I never got the chance to go back so I have lived with regret since then. The product ended up being everything! I have to find a dupe because I’m not paying $18 for it on eBay until I have exhausted the possibilities. I also washed the wig with wen pomegranate and that’s getting harder to find too. This hair business is tricky!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

beautyaddict1913 said:


> *so I figured no need to stockpile. Well it rang up for a penny! They had 2 or 3 more bottles but it was way on the other side of the store and the line was super long plus the client was getting impatient so I said I would come back to get it. I never got the chance to go back so I have lived with regret since then.* *The product ended up being everything!*


@beautyaddict1913
 .....Tis All!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Mornin' PJ's!

Was just rearranging some of my stash

Clawd I got a bunch of stuff.  2018 I will truly be in Use-Up mode.

But until then....*cough* made my 1st (and hopefully only) CM Purchase.  

x1 JC DT from NC w/30% & Free Ship.  It is a b/up to the b/up to the b/up. 

*This is right here what I need to Stop doing*


----------



## Saludable84

IDareT'sHair said:


> Mornin' PJ's!
> 
> Was just rearranging some of my stash
> 
> Clawd I got a bunch of stuff.  2018 I will truly be in Use-Up mode.
> 
> But until then....*cough* made my 1st (and hopefully only) CM Purchase.
> 
> x1 JC DT from NC w/30% & Free Ship.  *It is a b/up to the b/up to the b/up.*
> 
> *This is right here what I need to Stop doing*



After Darcy’s, you can’t be too careful.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Saludable84 said:


> *After Darcy’s, you can’t be too careful.*


@Saludable84 
Gurl....So True.

*looks sadly at my x1 16oz DB Pumpkin Seed Mask"*


----------



## IDareT'sHair

So Here's what I did (these are all open for some reason) - which is a personal huge no-no:

I took:
A Scoop of JMonique's Triple Seaweed
A Scoop of JMonique's Spinach & Wheatgrass
A Scoop of JMonique's Burdock Root & Nettle
A Squirt of Soultanicals FroRepair Despair

Tablespoon of Kalpi Tone and a Tablespoon of Amla Powders
A couple Squirts of EVOO and a couple drops of Palm Oil

My 2nd Ayurvedic Concoction.  It is safe to say none of the above Treatments/DC'ers will be a Repurchase.


----------



## Saludable84

IDareT'sHair said:


> So Here's what I did (these are all open for some reason) - which is a personal huge no-no:
> 
> I took:
> *A Scoop of JMonique's Triple Seaweed
> A Scoop of JMonique's Spinach & Wheatgrass
> A Scoop of JMonique's Burdock Root & Nettle*
> A Squirt of Soultanicals FroRepair Despair
> 
> Tablespoon of Kalpi Tone and a Tablespoon of Amla Powders
> A couple Squirts of EVOO and a couple drops of Palm Oil
> 
> My 2nd Ayurvedic Concoction.  It is safe to say none of the above Treatments/DC'ers will be a Repurchase.



Good to know because I wanted to try these.


----------



## Saludable84

Got a ship ship from APB last Tuesday but no movement. I figured she was waiting for my BF order to ship them together? That order was about 2 weeks ago.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Saludable84
They make a nice "Treatment" They are a dense product and offer virtually no slip etc...but as a Hair Nourishment - they are good. 

For 50% off - and as a Treatment with great ingredients they are fine.  I always followed up with a R/O when I used them alone.

And you know I'm not a "Mixtress" so I took the easy way out and used these as a "Base" for my Ayurvedic Treatments (which I am trying to do more of)

I still have yet to use the Coffee DC'er and the Charcoal one in my Stash. 

And I've been 'tempted' to get another Bentonite & Rhassoul which I still may do at some point.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Shay72

House of Beauty CM Sale
30% = SALE30  

I know you asked about this!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Saludable84

You gettin' anything from NC 30% & Free Shipping?


----------



## Saludable84

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Saludable84
> 
> You gettin' anything from NC 30% & Free Shipping?


I haven’t checked yet. I was busy all weekend so really didn’t do any shopping.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Saludable84 said:


> *I was busy all weekend so really didn’t do any shopping.*


@Saludable84 
I know you were!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ship Ship from: Camille Rose Naturals

At least Vendors are getting better at Shipping during the Holi.day Season.

Unfortunately, I still don't have (nor have I received) a Ship Notice from Cathy Howse which I was suppose to receive from her yesterday (Order placed 11/10). #irritating.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> Ship Ship from: Camille Rose Naturals
> 
> At least Vendors are getting better at Shipping during the Holi.day Season.
> 
> Unfortunately, I still don't have (nor have I received) a Ship Notice from Cathy Howse which I was suppose to receive from her yesterday (Order placed 11/10). #irritating.


@IDareT'sHair 
That's really concerning. This is the second time this has happened with her right? I wonder what's going on


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl
Hi Curly!

Yes it is! 

That time it took months to get my order due to inability to get an ingredient from her supplier (supposedly). 

This time, she keeps saying it shipped and now she is saying it hasn't shipped. #vendorlies

Been meaning to ask you - if you are doing anything with Ayurveda?


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

@IDareT'sHair I hendigo every 6 weeks but I haven't gotten back into the powders. How is it going for you


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl
2018 I will try to be devoted to getting this stash down.  I've been eyeballing it most of this weekend. 

I know I have my work cut out for me, but I am determined to get it down to a manageable amount.

I am also excited that this BF I bought mostly new items and not just a bunch of b/ups 2 the b/up.  I did that too - but not as much.

Incorporating a bit of Ayurveda will help me stay excited and engaged.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl
It will be a 'cheap' diversion and something new for me.  They "key" will be not to overdo it, cause you know how WE do!

So far, it's going well, because I'm mixing the Powders with DC'ers.  Since the powders are mixed they've been easy to rinse out.

I also do an overnight Oil Soak with Ayurvedic Oils and it's been going good (so far).


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

@IDareT'sHair 
I may try that next year too


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl
I mixed up a few concoctions with opened DC'ers and added powders (and a little oil) to them. You know I ain't tryna' make nothing from scratch

I still have some Ayurvedic DC'ers like Bask & Bloom's Bramhi and some others - but it there is probably little difference in those and/or adding powders (and oils and/or a little tea) to some DC'ers to enhance them.

For now, it has me excited about doing/trying something new in 2018.  And powders and Ayurvedic Oils are relatively inexpensive.

I've been reading posts by several posters who have seen good results incorporating Ayurveda into their overall regimen fairly quickly.


----------



## Beamodel

Hello Ladies,

My goals for 2018 will be to purchase in bulk once or twice a year to cut down on shipping charges. I think this is feasible for me since I use up stuff rather slowly anyways.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel said:


> *My goals for 2018 will be to purchase in bulk once or twice a year to cut down on shipping charges. I think this is feasible for me since I use up stuff rather slowly anyways.*


@Beamodel 
That's a Great Goal.

I always admire folks who do this.

Good Luck with that.  I'd like to do that too.  M-Day and BF, so I'll be watching your progress.


----------



## Aggie

Afternoon Ladies:

*Today from Chagrin Valley Soap I bought:*




Shampoo Bar: Babassu Marsh Mallow × 1



Shampoo Bar: Mud & Clay × 1



Neem & Tea Tree Body & Hair Shampoo × 1



Soap: Bamboo Charcoal × 1



Soap: Shea Rose Clay Complexion × 1



Shampoo Bar: Rosemary Mint Charcoal × 1

I really wanted to try their soaps so I took advantage of the 10% discount offer they had for Cyber Monday. Not much, I know, but it was better than nothing since they don't really offer discounts.


----------



## Shay72

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Shay72
> 
> House of Beauty CM Sale
> 30% = SALE30
> 
> I know you asked about this!


Thank you!


----------



## Aggie

*Just bought from Zenia Herbal:*

Zenia Multani Powder100g 1





Zenia Pure Henna Powder Bottle200g 1




200g Zenia Indigo Powder Hair / Beard Dye Color 2017 Crop 1




Zenia Brahmi Amla Hair Oil 100% Natural No Mineral Oil 200ml 1




Zenia Indigo Henna Amla Hair Oil 100% Natural No Mineral Oil 200ml 1




Zenia Amla Brahmi Shikakai Hibsicus Bhringraj Maka Hair Oil 200ml

Finally I made a purchase here since they were offering 15% off with free shipping on all orders in the US. .


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Aggie
Nice Ayurvedic Haul Ms. Lady!

Oh, My!  And the 'Poo Bars!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My KB Order Shipped!


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> Nice Ayurvedic Haul Ms. Lady!
> 
> Oh, My!  And the 'Poo Bars!


@IDareT'sHair 
Thanks hon. I really want to try those poo and skin bars. I was happy with the Zenia purchase as well. I was very curious about those ayur-oils that you keep raving about so I had to get some of those.


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> My KB Order Shipped!


Still waiting on my shipping notification from KB @IDareT'sHair. I'm patient though. I understand that this time of the year, there's gonna be some delays.


----------



## Aggie

Believe it or not, but I got a ship ship note from SSI early this morning   .  

This makes me pretty happy to have at least one package on it's way.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Aggie said:


> *Thanks hon. I really want to try those poo and skin bars. I was happy with the Zenia purchase as well. I was very curious about those ayur-oils that you keep raving about so I had to get some of those.*


@Aggie
Yeah, I've been reading up on some of your previous posts (old old) about overnight oiling before applying Ayurveda -so that's what I've been trying/doing. 

ETA: Those Zen.ia Oils sound good.  No MO, Petroleum etc...


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> Yeah, I've been reading up on some of your previous posts (old old) about overnight oiling before applying Ayurveda -so that's what I've been trying/doing.
> 
> ETA: Those Zen.ia Oils sound good.  No MO, Petroleum etc...


@IDareT'sHair 

I ain't lyin' girl. That overnight oiling is the bizniz. That works way better at leaving my hair feeling soft and moisturized than oiling the morning just before your ayurveda hair treatment. I give it 2 thumbs


----------



## Aggie

Oh my goodness, when it rains, it pours. I just got a ship ship from KB, Grace Eleyaye, and Mielle Organics.


----------



## rileypak

Ship ship received from Kindred Butters, Wishtrend (should arrive today), and Missha.
I'll be placing some orders tonight once I'm home (makeup brushes, vitamin C serum, foundation).


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Beamodel
> That's a Great Goal.
> 
> I always admire folks who do this.
> 
> Good Luck with that.  I'd like to do that too.  M-Day and BF, so I'll be watching your progress.



Thanks boo


----------



## Aggie

@IDareT'sHair 

Do you have a coupon for I Love Herbal please?


----------



## Beamodel

My Hattache Black Friday order arrived today. Love that super duper fast shipping.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Aggie said:


> *Do you have a coupon for I Love Herbal please?*


@Aggie 
No, Sorry, I do not.

I most definitely would have posted it, if I had one.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

Got my MC and Hattache today.
Got a ship ship from both Jane Carter and Original Moxie.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

Beamodel said:


> My Hattache Black Friday order arrived today. Love that super duper fast shipping.


Isn't it wonderful? It is going to have me spoiled.
I need to actually go to her store just to check it out.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> *Got my MC and Hattache today.*


@NaturallyATLPCH 
Nice!

I like Original Moxie's DC'er


NaturallyATLPCH said:


> *I need to actually go to her store just to check it out*.


@NaturallyATLPCH 
Shole Do!


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> No, Sorry, I do not.
> 
> I most definitely would have posted it, if I had one.


Thanks @IDareT'sHair.

The nerve of them not to give us a coupon at such a critical time in our PJ journey


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Aggie said:


> *The nerve of them not to give us a coupon at such a critical time in our PJ journey *


@Aggie

Since I just bought x1 item and had free shipping, so I wasn't too overly concerned about it, although a discount code would have been nice.


----------



## Aggie

*I think I just made my last BF purchase - I hope anyway. From Morphe Brushes using coupon code MICDROP for 25% off, I bough*t:

Shopping cart
*Product image* *Description* *Quantity* *Price*




35 COLOR GLAM EYESHADOW PALETTE 1




COPPER SPICE EYESHADOW PALETTE 1


----------



## rileypak

Received Wishtrend, Missha, and two of my Sephora orders today.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@rileypak
Congrats on getting your Orders!

@Aggie 
Nice Palettes!


----------



## Beamodel

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> Isn't it wonderful? It is going to have me spoiled.
> I need to actually go to her store just to check it out.



You are so lucky to live close enough to go there. I wish...


----------



## felic1

I felt like I deserved the other Chagrin Valley  shampoo bars I wanted.
Coconut milk x 2
Babbusu & Olive
Nettle
Babbusu &  Marshmallow
Rosemary Mint  & Charcoal

Why would I wait for the other NG items? 
I
Vanilla Fig  DC 16 oz x 2
Marshmallow root & cinnamon  16 oz x 1
? Coconut and chamomile shampoo 8 oz x 2

Why  not? Pharmapack
Rhassoul  DC x 2
Rhassoul shampoo x 2
Rhassoul conditioner x 2
KBB  cream x 2


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak
> Congrats on getting your Orders!
> 
> @Aggie
> Nice Palettes!


@IDareT'sHair 

Thanks hon. I can't wait for them to get here so I can experiment


----------



## felic1

Furthermore I deserved better

APB
Ayurvedic Oil
Kalahari Icing
Hair masks
Lemongrass, Bamboo, Baruti, and Ayurvedic


----------



## felic1

Blue Roze
Chai tea
Coco Rose Conditioner
Coco Rose shampoo
Strawberry Hibiscus DC
Chocolate Rose DC


----------



## felic1

Kindred Butters

Avocado  DC 12 x 2
Sheayurvedic DC x 1
Pumpkin DC 12 oz x 2
Honey Nectar 
Joe's Joe


----------



## felic1

JMonique naturals

Hibiscus DC
Wheatgrass DC
Coffee butter DC
Charcoal treatment 
Lemongrass butter
Kukui nut  butter DC
Rhassoul and bentonite Dc
Irish moss and cocoa
Burdock root and nettle
Triple seaweed


----------



## felic1

My shampoo bars from heartache arrived


----------



## felic1

Shescentit
Papaya hair mask 1
Papaya shampoo x 2
Jojoba hemp shampoo x 2
Sugar peach conditioner x 2
Papaya nourishing oil x 2


----------



## felic1

I needed some rinse out. 
Ogx  had some clearance items
Tsubaki blossom conditioner x 2
Kukui oil conditioner x 1
B 5 panthenol conditioner x 1
Awupuhi ginger conditioner x 1
Tsubaki shampoo x 1


----------



## felic1

I am going to have to evacuate some space for all this stuff. My hair is going to be clean and moist to say the least. I felt like i was going overboard, however I have a divine visitation coming from the Friends at the Court. Please see my FOC post in the divorce area.
 My stash had pretty much flat lined but there is more to report. I may need a small refridgerator


----------



## felic1

Marie Dean
Coffee and Keokuk DC 16 oz x 1
Garlic moisturizing conditioner 16 oz x 1
Mint chocolate and organic castor oil DC 16 oz x 1
Herbal henna hair creme 16 oz x 1
Amla hair creme 16 oz x 1 
Boabab oil 8 oz x 1


----------



## felic1

I will post more tomorrow. I have to get up early. Please view my FOC  post.  Be happy for us!!


----------



## Aggie

felic1 said:


> I will post more tomorrow. I have to get up early. Please view my FOC  post.  Be happy for us!!


What! You're not done YET ? Oh dear


----------



## BrownBetty

felic1 said:


> I am going to have to evacuate some space for all this stuff. My hair is going to be clean and moist to say the least. I felt like i was going overboard, however I have a divine visitation coming from the Friends at the Court. Please see my FOC post in the divorce area.
> My stash had pretty much flat lined but there is more to report. I may need a small refridgerator



I hope you bought shoes with all of those hair products!

Congratulations on the Friends of the Court coming through!

-------------
I didn't get any hair products.  I did get a new wig, Outre Neesha.


----------



## beautyaddict1913

IDareT'sHair said:


> So Here's what I did (these are all open for some reason) - which is a personal huge no-no:
> 
> I took:
> A Scoop of JMonique's Triple Seaweed
> A Scoop of JMonique's Spinach & Wheatgrass
> A Scoop of JMonique's Burdock Root & Nettle
> A Squirt of Soultanicals FroRepair Despair
> 
> Tablespoon of Kalpi Tone and a Tablespoon of Amla Powders
> A couple Squirts of EVOO and a couple drops of Palm Oil
> 
> My 2nd Ayurvedic Concoction.  It is safe to say none of the above Treatments/DC'ers will be a Repurchase.



Why am I just now seeing this after I hauled over there yesterday?! Ughhh


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@felic1
Umm..Seems like all this deliciousness should have been posted in: "What Did You Buy This Week?" .....

I hope you shared it over there as well so errrbody can see what you did.  And....And...You need to make it One Long, Huge, Busted Post!...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

beautyaddict1913 said:


> *Why am I just now seeing this after I hauled over there yesterday?! Ughhh*


@beautyaddict1913
No...they are fine as a treatment.

Again, they are very dense, chocked full of great natural ingredients and serve (for me) as a Nourishment or Treatment.  They are not slippy and that sort of thing.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My Alikay Shipped! (Still nothing from UBH)


----------



## Beamodel

The only vendor I’m waiting on is Naturelke Grow to ship. 

Oh and my two bonnets from accessoriesbyRita (Etsy)


----------



## rileypak

Received Pharmapacks, Missha, Wishtrend, Sephora x2. 
Still waiting on Kindred Butters, Sephora, Urban Decay, and many others that haven't shipped yet...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My SSI shipped!


----------



## Aggie

I posted this already in the What did you buy this month thread so I'm adding it over here. 
*
From Hairveda today I bought:*

4 Methi Sativa Tea Sets - had to go in twice to get 4 since 2 was her max
6 Vatika Frosting
1 bottle of Deep Cleanse Shampoo
1 jar of Deep Conditioning Hair Masque

Obviously not my last BF purchase .

Hairveda had ran out of the Methi sets and Vatika Frosting during BF so I emailed them. They emailed me back early this morning letting me know to check the site at 12 noon today for more, so I'm happy now .

What on earth are in this woman's products that she runs out so fast anyway ?  Or is it that she doesn't make much to begin with for her sales? IDK!


----------



## Aggie

So far I got a ship ship from NG, MUAC, KB, Grace Eleyaye, MO,Chagrin Valley Soaps, my Wetline Xtreme gels from Walmart, Zenia Herbal, and Deciem, The Ordinary Skin care.


----------



## beautyaddict1913

Aggie said:


> I posted this already in the What did you buy this month thread so I'm adding it over here.
> *
> From Hairveda today I bought:*
> 
> 4 Methi Sativa Tea Sets - had to go in twice to get 4 since 2 was her max
> 6 Vatika Frosting
> 1 bottle of Deep Cleanse Shampoo
> 1 jar of Deep Conditioning Hair Masque
> 
> Obviously not my last BF purchase .
> 
> Hairveda had ran out of the Methi sets and Vatika Frosting during BF so I emailed them. They emailed me back early this morning letting me know to check the site at 12 noon today for more, so I'm happy now .
> 
> What on earth are in this woman's products that she runs out so fast anyway ?  Or is it that she doesn't make much to begin with for her sales? IDK!



Yes I planned to order Too and everything was sold out. I wish I thought to email. Is the 30% off free shipping still working at NC? I never saw the code.


----------



## Aggie

beautyaddict1913 said:


> Yes I planned to order Too and everything was sold out. I wish I thought to email. Is the 30% off free shipping still working at NC? I never saw the code.


I think the methi tea set and vatika frosting is available now so you can give it another try. As for NC - not sure.


----------



## Aggie

Got a new ship ship from Walmart today for another product I purchased.


----------



## beautyaddict1913

Oooh y’all I’m cooking with grease now as the old people would say when they get it together lol. I’ve learned how to upload pics here lol. Here is a pic of my wig after I washed it. I haven’t curled it in almost a month and the curls are still there! The first pic is the night I curled it and the second pic is the next day. The pics in the hit or miss thread are from Thanksgiving Day.  I gotta get some more Wen pomegranate and Ojon color sustain pro!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@beautyaddict1913 
Gurl....I wish you would have been back in here earlier this year!

I had a Liter of WEN Pomegranate I would have gladly given you.


----------



## beautyaddict1913

IDareT'sHair said:


> @beautyaddict1913
> Gurl....I wish you would have been back in here earlier this year!
> 
> I had a Liter of WEN Pomegranate I would have gladly given you.


Awwww. You know of any places to order aside from QVC?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

beautyaddict1913 said:


> *Awwww. You know of any places to order aside from QVC?*


@beautyaddict1913
No.  Sorry Sis.  Mine came from QVC


----------



## beautyaddict1913

IDareT'sHair said:


> @beautyaddict1913
> No.  Sorry Sis.  Mine came from QVC


Thank you! I may get it on eBay. I just bought the ojon on eBay lol. Desperation lol


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Mornin' PJ's!

My Hibiscus Ayurvedic Oil came yesterday and Mielle (cute pink box)


----------



## Aggie

Morning Ladies!

Having my  now and heading to work in about 5 minutes or so. 

I finally got a ship ship from Nycsoapsellers from Etsy today. My shea butters and African black soaps are in that order plus the seller sent me I believe 6 extra pounds of soap . I am really happy about this. I will be giving some people some soap to try out this year. It's sold here on the very expensive side in my opinion so I'm sure they'll be happy.


----------



## rileypak

Morning!

Don't think the SSI Papaya Super Hydrate Hair Mask is going to be a repurchase. My hair is starting to feel parched. The SD Avocado Pudding Silky Conditioning Cream did more than this mask and the Avocado Pudding seems like it wouldn't because of the really light texture...


----------



## Saludable84

Morning!

The few things I purchased for BF have started to arrive. Still waiting in APB. I’ll order ST tomorrow. I have a little cart made for her.


----------



## Hairties

My Sally's order with TGIN and Mielle came.

Just waiting on my conditioning cap. 

I'm liking the Mielle Pomegranate Honey Leave In. I used a little with the TGIN.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> *D**on't think the SSI Papaya Super Hydrate Hair Mask is going to be a repurchase. My hair is starting to feel parched. *


@rileypak
Oh No!

Interesting?  I had x2 of these and swapped x1.  Still have yet to try it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My Naturally Curly arrived today.  As well as Alikay Naturals.

Still nothing from UBH.  No ship notice.  No nothing.  Order placed 11/10.


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak
> Oh No!
> 
> Interesting?  I had x2 of these and swapped x1.  Still have yet to try it.


Yeah I'm just not feeling it...
I'm hoping it just didn't do well after the cassia treatment but I dunno.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> *Yeah I'm just not feeling it...**I'm hoping it just didn't do well after the cassia treatment but I dunno.*


@rileypak 
I will be watching to see what you decide.


----------



## Aggie

Got a ship ship from SSI a couple hours ago. I can't wait for this package to arrive.


----------



## Aggie

Just got another ship ship from Chagrin Valley Soaps a minute ago.


----------



## Beamodel

rileypak said:


> Morning!
> 
> Don't think the SSI Papaya Super Hydrate Hair Mask is going to be a repurchase. My hair is starting to feel parched.



Aw sorry your hair isn’t responding well to it. My hair loves it. I just brought two more during Black Friday from Hattache. 

The slip is incrediable and it imparts a lot of moisture to my hair. 

Maybe you can add oils to it.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

My Sarenzo, Bobeam, and Original Moxie arrives today.
I got a ship ship from SheScentIt today.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Mornin' PJ's!

Happy Weekend!  Not sure if I haven't anything coming???

Make it a Great Hair Day!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ship! Ship! from SSI

OT: I just looked at my SSI order and I have x1 Papaya Ultra Nourish Conditioner

@rileypak  You like this one right?


----------



## DeerDance

Hey Ladies. I forgot to post my black friday haul:

Bekura-
*BAHARI WATER REVIVAL HAIR TEA* 
*CACAO BARK CONDITIONING HAIR MASK* 
*HONEY LATTE DETANGLING HAIR MILK* 
*JAVA BEAN & HONEY SMOOTHING HAIR BALM* 
*PALM TAPIOCA DELUXE HAIR BUTTERCREAM* 
*TONGA MOUSSE OPULENT HAIR CRÈME* 
*VANILLA WHISKEY RESTORING HAIR SOAK* 
*Y.A.M. NECTAR HYDRATING HAIR NOURISHER*


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> Ship! Ship! from SSI
> 
> OT: I just looked at my SSI order and I have x1 Papaya Ultra Nourish Conditioner
> 
> @rileypak  You like this one right?


I love that one! 

SSI rinse outs and moisturizers treat me right. The DCs and treatments not so much. 
Think I'm going to stick to what works from them for my hair


----------



## Beamodel

My Naturelle Grow BF order shipped a few days ago. It should arrive by Monday


----------



## rileypak

Kindred Butters arrived!


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

My Jane Carter cowashes arrived. I am really loving the Curls To Go one.
Still waiting on SSI, APB, and CCs. Oh I forgot to add them, I was done with them until my dad mentioned he was out of that smell good soap lol...so I ended up ordering some bars. With the free shipping, it wasn't too bad.

Had anyone else's soap worth a crap been on sale, I would've definitely purchased elsewhere.

I haven't received a shipping notification from Hairveda but I don't expect one anytime soon. I keep lurking their site .


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I got an "Invitation to Review my Kinky Kashmere" DC'er but all I have is a LABEL CREATED Ship Notice e.mail!

Ship Label was created 11/24.

*Durn Lyin' Vendors* -My 1st Order from them.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Would like to order a little something.

Maybe a cheap Ayurvedic Oil?


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

IDareT'sHair said:


> Would like to order a little something.
> 
> Maybe a cheap Ayurvedic Oil?


I am mad that I waited too late to order an APB Coconut Prepoo. I need to start prepooing with coconut oil again.
I looked at the Cocoveda oil from Henna Sooq but $9.95 shipping made me exit out.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

IDareT'sHair said:


> I got an "Invitation to Review my Kinky Kashmere" DC'er but all I have is a LABEL CREATED Ship Notice e.mail!
> 
> Ship Label was created 11/24.
> 
> *Durn Lyin' Vendors* -My 1st Order from them.


Oh that is a hot mess. I would be 38 hot. Your shipping label is sitting around smh...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@NaturallyATLPCH
I Am!

And had the durn nerve to ask me to "Review" something that's still sitting on her durn kitchen table. 

Ship.ping Label Created 11/24.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Mornin' PJ's!

Welp.

Okay, so I had to re-order my UBH. 

Apparently something happened?  She doesn't have the order - nor can I find where it was taken from my account even though I got an order confirmation and she said it was ready to ship.

Hopefully, since she & I have been going back & forth about the status of this order, she will ship it out fairly quickly....


----------



## IDareT'sHair

DeerDance said:


> *Hey Ladies. I forgot to post my black friday haul:*


@DeerDance
....


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Guess I need to get started on my Hair!  Not sure if I'll use up anything today?


----------



## Aggie

Morning everyone!

Just bought me 5 of the 3 wicker candles from B&BW and some skincare products from The Ordinary Brand this morning and now trying to get this hair washing going.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Aggie said:


> *Just bought me 5 of the 3 wicker candles from B&BW*


@Aggie
I had a Cart full (w/several b/ups) and backed them out and just ended up getting x3 new ones I don't currently own.

ETA:  I watched some B&BWs 3-Wick Candle Hauls on YT and said Nope I ain't going there!

Folks had closets FULL of 3-Wick Candles


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Eisani
Thank you for posting the date for B&BWs $8.95 3-Wickers!

I'm glad I was here for it!


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Eisani
> Thank you for posting the date for B&BWs $8.95 3-Wickers!
> 
> I'm glad I was here for it!


I think I waited too late because when I looked at them they were regula price. Oh well.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> *I think I waited too late because when I looked at them they were regula price. Oh well.*


@NaturallyATLPCH
Nope....there is a Code = SHINEON


----------



## Saludable84

IDareT'sHair said:


> @NaturallyATLPCH
> Nope....there is a Code = SHINEON


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Saludable84 said:


>


@Saludable84
Yup.

The Code is posted at the top of the B&BWs site (and not easy to miss)


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ya'll I'm super excited with this addition of Ayurveda into my current regimen.  I'm curious to see what Lengths this will take me to in the New Ye.ar.
So far, I'm really loving it.   This was the little 'spark' I needed. 

And I think this simple regi-tweak will help me decrease my Stash -  Although I'm considering doing a mini JMonique Haul to get a few to use as an Ayurvedic base. 

Maybe her x3 or x5 Combo. 
This is strictly for Ayurveda Research 20.18!


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Saludable84
> Yup.
> 
> The Code is posted at the top of the B&BWs site (and not easy to miss)


Well it wasn't showing on my tablet for some reason. You know I wouldn't have missed it lol. Preciate it!

My SSI arrived today. Everything is beautifully intact. Can't wait to dive in.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> *Well it wasn't showing on my tablet for some reason. You know I wouldn't have missed it lol. Preciate it!
> 
> My SSI arrived today. Everything is beautifully intact. Can't wait to dive in*.


@NaturallyATLPCH
So....Did you get any?....

I hope I get some packages today too!


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

IDareT'sHair said:


> @NaturallyATLPCH
> So....Did you get any?....
> 
> I hope I get some packages today too!


I've got five in my cart. I am sure I'll be checking out soon


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

IDareT'sHair said:


> And I think this simple regi-tweak will help me *decrease my Stash* -  Although I'm considering doing a mini JMonique Haul to get a few to use as an Ayurvedic base.
> 
> Maybe her x3 or x5 Combo.
> This is strictly for Ayurveda Research 20.18!


Never . Who are you kidding? It will make your stash stagnant. But less? Nah.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> *I've got five in my cart. I am sure I'll be checking out soon *


@NaturallyATLPCH
Nice!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> *Who are you kidding? *


@NaturallyATLPCH


----------



## rileypak

I can't stand y'all  

I bought a ton of candles from BBW and I haven't burned candles in forever!!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@rileypak

Gurl...You gone Lurve  'Em

Trust Me.


----------



## Aggie

Got a ship ship on my 5 huge jars of Wetline Xtreme Gel and Shany Cosmetic Brush set from Walmart.

I also received my makeup package from camera ready cosmetics as well.


----------



## Aggie

Oops almost forgot, I also received a package from Naturelle Grow and waiting on one more from her.

I have a ton of packages I'm still waiting on though .


----------



## Saludable84

I need to clean out my closet again. I have no space for anything. I might send my mother another package. You know, for the holidays 

My bed is reserved for bath and skincare, soooooo...... no space there. 

I actually used so little this year, so my stash really does not shrink.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My Mane Choice Serums, Camille Rose and x2 Black Slaps arrived today!(Put Slaps in a very secure location this year).

Still waiting on (in no particular order):
Kindred Butters
Cathy Howse UBH
Kinky Kashmere
SheScent It
Hairveda
B&BWs Candles


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

IDareT'sHair said:


> My Mane Choice Serums, Camille Rose and x2 Black Slaps arrived today!(*Put Slaps in a* *very secure location this year*).


Yes, please put them in a secure location .


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

Well I waited too late to get the candles online from BBW. They are sold out. I knew at that price I shouldn't have waited so late.

I might go in stores but I really need to chill. I have spent enough money already.


----------



## Aggie

Saludable84 said:


> I need to clean out my closet again. I have no space for anything. I might send my mother another package. You know, for the holidays
> 
> My bed is reserved for bath and skincare, soooooo...... no space there.
> 
> I actually used so little this year, so my stash really does not shrink.


I need to start making room for the many wigs, butters, soaps, hair and skincare products that are on their way as well .


----------



## Aggie

Waiting on my slap caps too @IDareT'sHair. I bought 4 from GE this year during her B1G1 sale


----------



## Aggie

I am extremely excited about my Hairveda order of Methi Tea Sets and Vatika Frosting. I can't wait to get those items .


----------



## IDareT'sHair

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> *Yes, please put them in a secure location *.


@NaturallyATLPCH
When they came last year, I was in 'bout 10-11 packages deep that day 

I was overwhelmed & all caught up in the madness.

It was in such a tiny package - it got tossed. in the packi.ng peanuts and bubb.le wrap.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Aggie said:


> *I am extremely excited about my Hairveda order of Methi Tea Sets *and Vatika Frosting. I can't wait to get those items .


@Aggie 
Love It!


----------



## KinksAndInk

What y’all doing in here?


----------



## Aggie

KinksAndInk said:


> What y’all doing in here?


Just talkin' bout hair stuff we love  @KinksAndInk. .

And oh, our packages that we can't wait to receive...


----------



## Beamodel

@Aggie @IDareT'sHair 

I got two 3 wick candles. Pumpkin pecan waffles. I was gonna order more but I prefer wax melts and plug ins over candles now a days. 

I’m oretty picky when it comes to candles. Kirkland’s have really good scent throws for their candles too and are about $8 everyday.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Beamodel
Went into a Kirk.lands for the 1st time a couple months back. 

It smells good in there.  What is a good scent from there?  Are their 8-Dolla' candles 3-Wick? I don't think I paid any real attention to the Candles.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@NaturallyATLPCH @flyygirlll2 
Really liking TMC's Serum.  Just used a few drops.  Like the scent too!

I hope they have another Sale this month!


----------



## Aggie

Beamodel said:


> @Aggie @IDareT'sHair
> 
> I got two 3 wick candles. Pumpkin pecan waffles. I was gonna order more but I prefer wax melts and plug ins over candles now a days.
> 
> I’m oretty picky when it comes to candles. Kirkland’s have really good scent throws for their candles too and are about $8 everyday.


Oooh Kirkland's you say @Beamodel? I have never heard of them. Can you leave a link to their site so I can check them out please?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I am also hoping CRN has another Sale and Alikay and just errrbody!  

I'm ready to do it all over again.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Aggie
So do you think your Wet-Line will be the old or New Formula?  I've been reading about the formula change.  

I still have the same x2 unopened jars I bought when that Bandwagon 1st rode into town.


----------



## KinksAndInk

Aggie said:


> Just talkin' bout hair stuff we love  @KinksAndInk. .
> 
> And oh, our packages that we can't wait to receive...


Well let me hop right on in lol. I’m waiting on KB, J. Monique, SSI, my slaps, the rest of my stuff from Old Navy and my white and gold Adidas from JCPenney. 

I didn’t buy as much hair stuff as I planned to this year. Don’t know why but I didn’t. I see KB is having a 25% off sale (code: tinsel) so I might start my Christmas sale shopping early. I want a mini fridge


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Beamodel
> Went into a Kirk.lands for the 1st time a couple months back.
> 
> It smells good in there.  What is a good scent from there?  Are their 8-Dolla' candles 3-Wick? I don't think I paid any real attention to the Candles.



They were single wick candles. I wonder if they changed them to 3 wick now? 
@IDareT'sHair 

What smells good in there are the satchels. Those are like $2 a pack. I keep them in the house too but in small spaces. Like a closet or the bathroom.


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> So do you think your Wet-Line will be the old or New Formula?  I've been reading about the formula change.
> 
> I still have the same x2 unopened jars I bought when that Bandwagon 1st rode into town.


I have no idea just yet. I will be checking it though. I sure hope I didn't purchase 5 of the newer version and if I did, I sure hope my hair still likes it.


----------



## Beamodel

Aggie said:


> Oooh Kirkland's you say @Beamodel? I have never heard of them. Can you leave a link to their site so I can check them out please?



Yes hun 
http://m.kirklands.com/


----------



## Aggie

Beamodel said:


> They were single wick candles. I wonder if they changed them to 3 wick now?
> @IDareT'sHair
> 
> *What smells good in there are the satchels. Those are like $2 a pack. I keep them in the house too but in small spaces. Like a closet or the bathroom*.



Heyyy!!! ((Snaps fangers)). Well I better be looking into getting those instead of the candles.


----------



## Aggie

Beamodel said:


> Yes hun
> http://m.kirklands.com/


I'm on it... . Thanks @Beamodel


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Beamodel
When I went in there I was browsing at House.hold items - I did keep telling the Sales folks, it smelled good in there, but I didn't ask them what it was. 

It just smelled all kinds of Appley & Cinnamony and Pumpkiny. I couldn't pinpoint if it was Candles or Potpourri? 

I had never been in there before, never heard of it  and didn't even know we had one.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@NaturallyATLPCH 

Can you go to the thread you started called: Buttas Buttas Buttas?


----------



## Saludable84

Beamodel said:


> They were single wick candles. I wonder if they changed them to 3 wick now?
> @IDareT'sHair
> 
> What smells good in there are the satchels. Those are like $2 a pack. I keep them in the house too but in small spaces. Like a closet or the bathroom.


The three wicks are sold out


----------



## Beamodel

Saludable84 said:


> The three wicks are sold out



@Saludable84 at bath & body works or Kirkland? I know BBW are sold out now. They sold out pretty quickly too. I’m not sure about at Kirkland’s though. 

I purchased my BBW candles about 10 this morning.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel said:


> *I know BBW are sold out now. They sold out pretty quickly too.* *I purchased my BBW candles about 10 this morning.*


@Beamodel
I spoke to a friend about 9-ish who was in the store and said it was packed out. 

I ordered mine early this a.m. (before she called).

She said she heard people had started purchasing them last night around 11:30 p.m.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@flyygirlll2
The Serum smells delish.  I'm so glad I got x2.

If they have another Sale, I'd get another Butter and another Green Tea & Carrot (both b/ups of things I haven't even used yet).  I'll get to the Butter soon tho'

Especially since I've been dippin' in & out of that Butta' Thread.


----------



## flyygirlll2

IDareT'sHair said:


> @flyygirlll2
> The Serum smells delish.  I'm so glad I got x2.
> 
> If they have another Sale, I'd get another Butter and another Green Tea & Carrot (both b/ups of things I haven't even used yet).  I'll get to the Butter soon tho'
> 
> Especially since I've been dippin' in & out of that Butta' Thread.



Yes it does. I ended up getting the serum from Sally’s during their 30% sale as well as the Mielle  Honey Pomegranate leave in. I’m hoping TMC has a Christmas Sale cause that BF sale was not the best they had.

ETA- I tried the TMC 24K gel again but this time I used a different leave in with a little oil and my hair responded better than the first time. I really like it now. I will repurchase if the sale is right.


----------



## flyygirlll2

I’m only waiting on 2 more packages. One is non hair related.  I went to Ulta to pick up Redken Cleansing Cream only to find myself standing there sucking my teeth because they had no more in stock. Had to order online. 

I only have a small amount left which I’ll be using tomorrow cause my hair desperately needs to be clarified.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Beamodel
> I spoke to a friend about 9-ish who was in the store and said it was packed out.
> 
> I ordered mine early this a.m. (before she called).
> 
> She said she heard people had started purchasing them last night around 11:30 p.m.



Aw man I wish I would have done that. I called my BBW store having them look for the ones I wanted and they said they was sold out so I ordered mines online. 

I really didn’t want to order online and pay shipping but I wanted pumpkin pecan waffles though.


----------



## Beamodel

flyygirlll2 said:


> Yes it does. I ended up getting the serum from Sally’s during their 30% sale as well as the Mielle  Honey Pomegranate leave in. I’m hoping TMC has a Christmas Sale cause that BF sale was not the best they had.
> 
> ETA- I tried the TMC 24K gel again but this time I used a different leave in with a little oil and my hair responded better than the first time. I really like it now. I will repurchase if the sale is right.



@flyygirlll2 
Have you tried the Gel by itself too? I regally like this Gel. I’ve used it with a leave in and without and it worked really well.


----------



## flyygirlll2

Beamodel said:


> @flyygirlll2
> Have you tried the Gel by itself too? I regally like this Gel. I’ve used it with a leave in and without and it worked really well.



No, I haven’t. I feel that for my hair I would need something else underneath just because my hair needs more mouisture.


----------



## Beamodel

flyygirlll2 said:


> No, I haven’t. I feel that for my hair I would need something else underneath just because my hair needs more mouisture.



Oh okay. I totally understand. But that has got to be the best Gel I’ve used to date. It’s so soft and has a lot of moisture. 

It’s not the best Gel for hard hold though. But I like that about it.


----------



## flyygirlll2

Beamodel said:


> Oh okay. I totally understand. But that has got to be the best Gel I’ve used to date. It’s so soft and has a lot of moisture.
> 
> It’s not the best Gel for hard hold though. But I like that about it.



I agree. It’s more of a softening gel since it doesn’t really provide much of a strong hold. I used it earlier in the week for a twist out and my hair was very soft and fluffy.

I’m debating if I should use it with the Mielle leave in tomorrow. I used it with Hawaiian Silky 14 in 1 ( old formula) and it was magic.


----------



## Beamodel

flyygirlll2 said:


> I agree. It’s more of a softening gel since it doesn’t really provide much of a strong hold. I used it earlier in the week for a twist out and my hair was very soft and fluffy.
> 
> I’m debating if I should use it with the Mielle leave in tomorrow. I used it with Hawaiian Silky 14 in 1 ( old formula) and it was magic.



That was the main way how I was using it. With Mielle Pomogrante leave in.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

IDareT'sHair said:


> @NaturallyATLPCH
> 
> Can you go to the thread you started called: Buttas Buttas Buttas?


I posted. I don't use buttas like that anymore so I won't be posting much in there. I don't use them on my hair.
My interests in hair related things changes very frequently lol...I was a butta freak, now I'm not.


----------



## Saludable84

Beamodel said:


> @Saludable84 at bath & body works or Kirkland? I know BBW are sold out now. They sold out pretty quickly too. I’m not sure about at Kirkland’s though.
> 
> I purchased my BBW candles about 10 this morning.


Kirkland’s


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@NaturallyATLPCH
Mornin' PJ-Peach!


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

IDareT'sHair said:


> @NaturallyATLPCH
> Mornin' PJ-Peach!


Mornin Lady T @IDareT'sHair !


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Mornin' Ladies!

I ended up opening up all my boxes and envelopes last night (some from weeks/months) ago and put them away.

I had a 16oz Bask & Bloom Bramhi that came in a nice draw-string pouch.  *very cute*  

I had some HV I don't even remember buying - which was good because it had x2 AG's in it.

But I need to look at my BF invoice, I bet I ordered the exact same thing. 

If I did, I may convo them to change my order.  #don'tjudge


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@NaturallyATLPCH
Gurl...I'm up eerrly!   What you doin'?

I need to take something back I ordered on-line from Burl.ing.ton and I am dreading it.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

I am sitting here with my prepoo in. No rush to start wash day, it doesn't take me that long lol...

I am going to use the Mane Choice AE DC today. I have used the Halo one twice and it barely looks like I made a dent in it. I will definitely be sticking with 8 ounce DCs with this short hair.


----------



## Beamodel

Saludable84 said:


> Kirkland’s



Oh dang... I’ll have to go pass by the store and see what’s in stock


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Hey Ladies!

Ran a few errands  got caught up on my soaps, made some lunch/dinner and applied a little Strong Roots Pimento Oil.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@NaturallyATLPCH 
What you doin'?...


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

IDareT'sHair said:


> @NaturallyATLPCH
> What you doin'?...


Chile, sitting here getting ready for tomorrow. My hair is done and drying in twists.

I will be making a grocery store run later possibly. Sundays are my lazy days lol...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> *Chile, sitting here getting ready for tomorrow. My hair is done and drying in twists.
> 
> I will be making a grocery store run later possibly. Sundays are my lazy days lol...*


@NaturallyATLPCH 
Gurl....You'll be done soon for several Glorious Weeks!

I'm tryna' press forward to the 22nd myself.


----------



## rileypak

I'm finally getting to my hair! Putting Redken on now and I'm going to let it sit a bit because my hair needs a good clarifying...plus I want to order a pizza 

How's everyone doing today? 
My KB arrived along with my order of the blue Wetline gel that has the old formulation like the clear one and MJB Face 3 brush. I need to scope out Targets in my area and see if they have the old formula blue or clear gel. I'll return this one back to Amazon if I find a few OTG.

I'm so ready to use the SSI Pomegranate Curl Quenching Conditioner today! It's been forever since I pulled a bottle out and I just love that conditioner


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> .*..plus I want to o**rder a pizza*
> *I'm so ready to use the SSI Pomegranate Curl Quenching Conditioner today! It's been forever since I pulled a bottle out and I just love that conditioner *


@rileypak
*Cackles at your Pizza* 

What you gettin' on it?

Can't want to try the CQC too!  I know I have x2-x3 bottles of this.  (Or at least, I hope I do).


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Waiting On (in no particular order):
Hairveda
SheScentIt
Kinky Kashmere
Kindred Butters
Ayurvedic Store (x2 Oils)
Bottle of Glycerin (Am.a.zon Prime)

Found in my stash last night:
x1 JMonique Broccoli & Hibiscus
x1 JMonique Wheatgrass & Spinach
x1 JMonique Cowash Conditioner
x2 JMonique Coffee DC'ers
x1 (maybe x2) JMonique Charcoal DC'ers

So, I guess that means I don't need to buy any more J. Monique.  Tried to do some re-arranging in my Stash last night and discovered these.


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak
> *Cackles at your Pizza*
> 
> What you gettin' on it?
> 
> Can't want to try the CQC too!  I know I have x2-x3 bottles of this.  (Or at least, I hope I do).


Some combination of pepperoni/beef/mushrooms/spinach 

I have 7-8 bottles of CQC if I'm not mistaken? I know for a while I was grabbing 1-2 every time Hattache had a sale 
I'm trying not to do the same with the Apple Nectar Conditioner


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> *I have 7-8 bottles of CQC if I'm not mistaken? I know for a while I was grabbing 1-2 every time Hattache had a sale *
> *I'm trying not to do the same with the Apple Nectar Conditioner*


@rileypak
Gurl....I think you had me stockpiling this for some reason? 

I should look at my Stash.

Haven't tried the Apple Nectar.


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak
> Gurl....I think you had me stockpiling this for some reason?
> 
> I should look at my Stash.
> 
> Haven't tried the Apple Nectar.


I think we were stockpiling together


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> *I think we were stockpiling together*


@rileypak
Yeah, we were....


----------



## Saludable84

rileypak said:


> Some combination of *pepperoni*/beef/*mushrooms*/spinach
> 
> I have 7-8 bottles of CQC if I'm not mistaken? I know for a while I was grabbing 1-2 every time Hattache had a sale
> I'm trying not to do the same with the Apple Nectar Conditioner




When I come visit you later, that’s what will keep me from touching your food


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Just used a few swipes of Purabody Naturals Cupuacu Butter in Tahitian Vanilla.*discontinued* 

Goodt Stuff!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Naturalicious has free shipping until Midnight FSW17


----------



## Saludable84

I have a HV cart made. Still unsure if I will purchase.


----------



## rileypak

With DC still in my hair, I laid down for a nap yesterday around 6. I just woke up from said nap 

Let me rinse this out and get some leave in on my hair before work. I'll have to twist my hair tonight when I get off.


----------



## rileypak

*Used up*
Silk Dreams Avocado Pudding Silky Conditioning Cream (1-3 backups, future repurchase)


----------



## Shay72

The mailman knocked on my door about 10 minutes ago to deliver my Shescentit package. J Monique, the label was created on 11/30 but it hasn’t moved. Still waiting on a shipping notice from Hairveda.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> *With DC still in my hair, I laid down for a nap yesterday around 6. I just woke up from said nap *


@rileypak
....
Looks at time of this post!

That Pizza got to Ya'


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Morning Ladies!

I should be getting something today?  Maybe KB?


----------



## KinksAndInk

IDareT'sHair said:


> Morning Ladies!
> 
> I should be getting something today?  Maybe KB?


I been thinking about some KB too, made a cart yesterday. B/u honey nectar, kinda want some Joe's Joe.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

KinksAndInk said:


> *I been thinking about some KB too, made a cart yesterday. B/u honey nectar, kinda want some Joe's Joe.*


@KinksAndInk
*cough*
I meant:  My order should be arriving today Ms. *PJ*KinksAndInk!


----------



## KinksAndInk

IDareT'sHair said:


> @KinksAndInk
> *cough*
> I meant:  My order should be arriving today Ms. *PJ*KinksAndInk!


Oh... I just worked 12 hours and I'm sleepy as ever... I mean I think we should get something anyways


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak
> ....
> Looks at time of this post!
> 
> That Pizza got to Ya'


It did sis!!! 

Pup didn't wake me up to walk him or nothing. Both of us just passed out yesterday. Hair felt great when I rinsed it though


----------



## rileypak

Saludable84 said:


> When I come visit you later, that’s what will keep me from touching your food


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Evenin' PJ's

Today I received:
Kindred Butters
SheScentIt (Pomegranate Mask & Papaya Ultra Nourish Conditioner)

ETA: Was thinking about getting something from Curls (40%) but so far, have decided against it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My Kinky Kashmere did finally leave the kitchen table and finally made its way to the PO.

My B&BWs Candles also shipped.

My x2 Ayuvedic Oil orders also shipped (I *heart* Herbal and Khana Pakana)


----------



## rileypak

I wanna buy something


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> *I wanna buy something *


@rileypak
Skin.Care or Hair.Care?

Do Tell?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@rileypak 
I wanna couple JMonique Rum & Raisin Body Butters!


----------



## Saludable84

rileypak said:


> I wanna buy something


For the kids?


----------



## rileypak

@IDareT'sHair @Saludable84 
I want some skin care stuff. I need to re-up on my Biologique Recherche products. 
But then I also want some makeup...

I think I just need to use this Sephora coupon to take the edge off and get both in one go


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak
> I wanna couple *JMonique Rum & Raisin Body Butters!*


I have 6 of these coming @IDareT'sHair


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

Evening ladies!

Today's workout had me sweating all in my head sooooo...I cowashed with my Redken Genius Cowash. Twisted it with APB's Refresher Spray and Kinky Tresses Coconut Mango Butter. I didn't want to use something with a lot of hold because depending on tomorrow's workout I'll be cleansing again.

I did not realize those refresher sprays had slip . Dang I should have gotten more during her BF sale.

I am still waiting on CCs and APB because I got shipping notifications. Erica did inform me there would be a delay so I appreciate that.


----------



## Saludable84

Uhh....  so I went back and looked at my APB order. I thought I ordered 3 conditioners  somehow I ordered 8.


----------



## rileypak

Saludable84 said:


> Uhh....  so I went back and looked at my APB order. I thought I ordered 3 conditioners  somehow I ordered 8.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Saludable84 said:


> *I thought I ordered 3 conditioners  somehow I ordered 8.*


@Saludable84 
Yeah....*3* and *8* looks a lot alike - when you're hitting PayNah!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Mernin' PJ-Divas!

I think my Kinky Kashmere should arrive today.


----------



## Shay72

Beamodel said:


> Hello Ladies,
> 
> My goals for 2018 will be to purchase in bulk once or twice a year to cut down on shipping charges. I think this is feasible for me since I use up stuff rather slowly anyways.


I always say this is my goal but I'm really going to try in 2018.


----------



## Aggie

Hi All!

I got  ship ship from morphe.com - my 2 eye shadow compacts are coming soon


----------



## Aggie

Wow!

Mielle Organics, Kindred Butters, my 9 lbs of Unrefined Shea Butter, 12 lbs of African Black Soap from Etsy, ZeniaHerbals oils and powders, and The Ordinary skin care products are at the couriers and ready for pickup.

Sadly, I won't have time to pick them up before Friday or Saturday though .


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Aggie 
Who did you get your SB on ETSY from?


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> Who did you get your SB on ETSY from?


@IDareT'sHair 
Here ya go - https://www.etsy.com/shop/NycSoapSellers


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Aggie
Thanks Sis.

How do you plan on using it?

ETA:  What's the difference between White vs Yellow?


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> Thanks Sis.
> 
> How do you plan on using it?
> 
> ETA:  What's the difference between White vs Yellow?


I think it's only different based on what you're making/doing with them. Some people make soaps and whipped body creams and lotions and prefer some of their products to be either ivory or yellow. But as for the properties, they are the same.  The yellow and white shea butter are from the same Karite Tree but are processed differently.

Now Shea Butter also has different grades, Grade A is usually referred as the white unrefined 100% Raw Shea Butter it can be consumed and used in the cosmetic arena. It contains more Shea nuts than grade B Shea butter. Now Grade B Shea butter comes in white and yellow but has *less Shea nuts ( I know kind of hard to explain), it actually seems softer than grade A. Grade B shea butter can not be used for consumption only in cosmetics. Both of the butters I bought, ivory and yellow, are unrefined and pure.


----------



## Aggie

@IDareT'sHair 

I plan on whipping my ayurveda powders and herbs into the butter to make masks and conditioners for my hair. Plus I will whip up some and make body butters. I will also give some away to some of my natural friends here in the Bahamas. I like helping my friends and family along on their happy hair journeys. I'm even thinking about making some soaps .


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Aggie 

For taking time to give me a detailed answer.


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> 
> For taking time to give me a detailed answer.


You 're quite welcome.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Aggie 
Are you whipping it with a hand mixer?


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> Are you whipping it with a hand mixer?


Yes, I just bought one with the intention of using it for this purpose @IDareT'sHair


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Aggie 
So is it hard when its delivered or is it fairly moist?  On the one you're going to add Ayurvedic Powders, are you planning to add oil?


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> So is it hard when its delivered or is it fairly moist?  On the one you're going to add Ayurvedic Powders, are you planning to add oil?


@IDareT'sHair, 
They are still at the courier and I haven't had time to pick them up as yet. I am hoping they are soft but if not I will whip them soft. And yes, I am planning on adding maybe evco, jojoba oil, avocado oil, jbco, and a separate mix with some of my ayurveda oils, especially bhringraj with fresh aloe vera from my garden and use it as a scalp balm/pomade - this one should be interesting. 

Girl the more I talk about, the more I get excited about it.


----------



## Aggie

@IDareT'sHair 

The one I will make with the powders, I will be using it as a deep conditioner with some ayurveda oils in it, yes absolutely. I have a lot of oils coming and I have a lot of jbco, brahmi and bhringraj oil on hand right now.


----------



## Aggie

I forgot, I have some mango butter, jojoba butter, lavender butter, hemp seed butter, aloe butter, and grapeseed butter in my stash that I have to figure out how to add in the mix .

Oh and by the way, all my mixes that I come up with will have some type of essential oils in them. I especially love peppermint, lavender, tea tree, and rosemary essential oils.


----------



## Beamodel

Hi ladies 
My NG order arrived today. I’m onky waiting on my two bonnets I ordered and they shipped a few days ago. 

I can’t use them if any of my new products for that matter due to me being in box braids now. I’m so happy and love my install too.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Hey PJ's!

Hope All is Well in PJ Land!

x2 of my Ayurvedic Oils came today.  Kinky Kashmere has been delayed by U*S.PS


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I'm using something wonderful from Siamese Twists.

Maracuja Honey Papaya Conditioning Hair Cream.

I absolutely love it.

Imma need another jar.  I think it was discontinued tho'


----------



## rileypak

Evening everyone! It's cold and wet here 

I'll finally get a chance to finish my hair tonight and twist it up. Trying to decide if I'm going to just wet my hair really good or cowash it


----------



## Shay72

My J Monique order arrived today.


----------



## Shay72

And why did I get like 15 emails from Honey Handmade to confirm a subscription to her newsletter? I didn’t request to subscribe in the first place


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

Evening ladies!
My APB order came today. The White Pepper and Lavender scent???  MAAAAAAN thank you @rileypak for suggesting that! I want more body things in it!

The Cypress and Citron smells very merry. I love it also.


----------



## rileypak

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> The White Pepper and Lavender scent???  MAAAAAAN thank you @rileypak for suggesting that! I want more body things in it!


You're very welcome! It's really really lovely


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

rileypak said:


> You're very welcome! It's really really lovely


Yes it is! And your description was on point. It's like citrus, spice, then lavender so Its relaxing at the same time.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

So I received shipping notifications for Kinky Tresses and Lakshmi's Cupboard.

Still waiting on my two orders from Hairveda.


----------



## Aggie

Shay72 said:


> My J Monique order arrived today.


Mine too @Shay72


----------



## Aggie

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> So I received shipping notifications for Kinky Tresses and Lakshmi's Cupboard.
> *
> Still waiting on my two orders from Hairveda*.


Yes Hairveda is seemingly taking forever to me. Not even on the kitchen table yet  . These are the very packages I'm really waiting on with the eagerness.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72 said:


> *And why did I get like 15 emails from Honey Handmade to confirm a subscription to her newsletter? I didn’t request to subscribe in the first place *


@Shay72 
So Did I.

I thought the fool mighta' been hacked so I deleted it. 

And I been done with HH.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ship Ship from Hairveda!

Kinky Kashmere was delayed but may come today.

I had something that said "Delivered" but I didn't receive it.  I hope it comes today.  I hate callin' & dealin' with US.PS.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Hey PJs!

Make it a Great Hair Luvin' Day!


----------



## Saludable84

I hate that I can’t report jakeala until 1/4/18. Hopefully that loaf lasts me a year.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Saludable84 said:


> *I hate that I can’t report jakeala until 1/4/18. Hopefully that loaf lasts me a year.*


@Saludable84 
Pfft.  Don't get me started on that one right there.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My Kinky Kashmere arrived today.  Looks really nice. 

Hope I like it.

They had a great Sale and I got x2 16oz for abnout $27 bucks.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Tryna' decide if Imma grab x2 more JMonique Rum & Raisin Body and a jar of Rhassoul & Bentonite.


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> Tryna' decide if Imma grab x2 more *JMonique Rum & Raisin Body *and a jar of Rhassoul & Bentonite.


@IDareT'sHair 
I called Julie and begged her to never stop making this body butter - she said she won't. That made me so happy and glad I bought 6 jars of this stuff during the sale. I only got 1 jar of the Rhassoul and Bentonite DC though. I need to see if I really like it before I start splurging on it.


----------



## Saludable84

Aggie said:


> @IDareT'sHair
> I called Julie and begged her to never stop making this body butter - she said she won't. That made me so happy and glad I bought 6 jars of this stuff during the sale. I only got 1 jar of the Rhassoul and Bentonite DC though. I need to see if I really like it before I start splurging on it.


I like her Butters during summer.


----------



## Aggie

Saludable84 said:


> I like her Butters during summer.


+ 1 but for summer, fall, winter and spring


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Hey divas
I keep missing y'all. I' stl waiting on my APB order. I have quite a few non hair orders from BF that I'm also waiting on. Shipping this year was crazy.


----------



## Saludable84

Aggie said:


> + 1 but for summer, fall, winter and spring


Lol. Aka, same weather all year round. I ain’t so lucky up here


----------



## rileypak

*Used up*
NG Moisture Boost Spray (no backups, future repurchase)


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Aggie said:


> *I called Julie and begged her to never stop making this body butter *- she said she won't.


@Aggie
.........
You a mess!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Mernin' Ladies!

Happy Weekend.  And I'm so gladt.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ya'll Siamese Twists used Unicorn Tears and Fairy Dust and Rainbows in her Maracuja Honey Papaya Hair Creme!....

WHHHY????? And Why is it discontinued?


----------



## rileypak

Morning everyone! 
It had the audacity to call itself snowing down here! 

Redken is on sale at Ulta if anyone is interested


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> *It had the audacity to call itself snowing down here! *


 @rileypak
Lawd Chile....I just saw that on m.s.n.b.c...

It's cold here but no snow.

Stay Warm Sis,.....


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak
> Lawd Chile....I just saw that on m.s.n.b.c...
> 
> It's cold here but no snow.
> 
> Stay Warm Sis,.....


Thanks sis! I'm trying. 
I'm just hanging on until Wednesday when it will be 70 again


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> *I'm just hanging on until Wednesday when it will be 70 again*


@rileypak
Hmph.  I won't see this until May!


----------



## Aggie

Saludable84 said:


> Lol. Aka, same weather all year round. I ain’t so lucky up here


Aw so sorry bout that love.


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> .........
> You a mess!


Girl @IDareT'sHair 
Desperate things call for desperate measures


----------



## Aggie

Mernin all Pjs


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Aggie said:


> *Girl
> Desperate things call for desperate measures*


@Aggie
Ummm...Thank you for doing that tho'

#stalker


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> Ummm...Thank you for doing that tho'
> 
> #stalker


  it is indeed my pleasure


----------



## Beamodel

It snows here about once every 10 years. Well, today it’s snowing


----------



## Saludable84

I’m grateful for every minute it has not snowed here.


----------



## KinksAndInk

My J. Monique arrived. SSI is floating around in US.PS-hell.   Got some hair on the way from Sam’s Beauty. Plan on doing faux locs right before Christmas, will try to leave them in for 6-8 weeks. If everything goes according to plan, I’ll be in faux locs all of 2018.

In non-hair news, Old Navy has sent yet another package containing 1 item. This is shipment #4, still waiting for 12 items to be shipped. At this rate that means 12 more packages I gotta waste time tracking


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

It is snowing. 4-5 inches and it is still coming down .
It was just 70 degrees on Monday.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Saludable84 said:


> I*’m grateful for every minute it has not snowed here.*


D-I-T-T-O!

wooo Lawd!


----------



## Beamodel

BBW candles from the $8.95 sale, finally shipped today. Yay...


----------



## Saludable84

KinksAndInk said:


> My J. Monique arrived. SSI is floating around in US.PS-hell.   Got some hair on the way from Sam’s Beauty. Plan on doing faux locs right before Christmas, will try to leave them in for 6-8 weeks. If everything goes according to plan, I’ll be in faux locs all of 2018.
> 
> In non-hair news, Old Navy has sent yet another package containing 1 item. This is shipment #4, still waiting for 12 items to be shipped. At this rate that means 12 more packages I gotta waste time tracking


Gap.Inc pissed me off with that. I needed work pants from banana (got them for a steal) and my son needed lined pants. They sent his pants in two separate packages and my pants in another two whole weeks later. Who has time to be playing hide the package?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Beamodel 
My B&BWs Candles shipped too!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I bought a couple more Ayurvedic Oils (b/ups) for my weekly overnight oil soaks and Hots.

So far, I've mostly been doing overnight "soaks" moreso than Hots.

Hopefully, I'm topped up on oils & powders for a while.  At least to carry me through the winter.

ETA:  My Cactus Oil (Ayurvedic Oil ) came today


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

My Kinky Tresses arrived today. 
Still waiting on Hairveda and Lakshmi's but Lakshmi's is in transit.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Waiting On:
Hairveda (shipped)
Cathy Howse (????)
Ayurvedic Oils

I think that's all?


----------



## Aggie

Oh my! So sorry to hear about all the snow falling over there. Just keep yourselves nice and wrapped up to prevent getting sick.

*So far today I received:*

KB,
MO,
SSI,
Chagrin Valley Soaps,
NG x2 packages,
Deciem/The Ordinary Skin care x2 packages,
Morphe eye shadow compacts,
PCASkin peels,
African Shea butter and African Black soaps from Etsy,
Grace Eleyaye Satin Caps,
Zenia Herbals

Just picked them all up from the courier this afternoon.


----------



## Aggie

*Still waiting on: *

Hairveda x2 packages
B&BW candles
Deciem/The Ordinary x1 package
Ebonyline  -  x4 wigs
JMoniques Naturals x 2 packages
The Honeycomb's Thermal Conditioning Cap


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Aggie
Gurl.....You are drownin' in Packages!

ETA: Forgot B&BW's (x2) & JMonique  and now the Oils


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> Gurl.....You are drownin' in Packages!
> 
> ETA: Forgot B&BW's (x2) & JMonique  and now the Oils


@IDareT'sHair 

Yes and what's worse, I had no idea I ordered so much stuff until I started getting the ship ship notifications from my courier service


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Aggie said:


> *I had no idea I ordered so much stuff *


@Aggie
Hmph.  I Did!


----------



## Aggie

This is how I feel about all my packages coming:


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Aggie
That's how I lost my durn Slaps last year - overwhelmed w/packages and I was throwing out boxes, Pa.cking Pea.nuts, Bu.bble Wrap and I got all caught up in the moment.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Beamodel
> My B&BWs Candles shipped too!



I think I’m about to order more. There are a few scents I want and didnt really peruse at the time I purchased my other order


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> That's how I lost my durn Slaps last year - overwhelmed w/packages and I was throwing out boxes, Pa.cking Pea.nuts, Bu.bble Wrap and I got all caught up in the moment.


Oh I was very careful not to throw any valuables out. I was checking stuff twice to make sure...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Aggie said:


> *Oh I was very careful not to throw any valuables out. I was checking stuff twice to make sure... *


@Aggie
Good Girl!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel said:


> *I think I’m about to order more. There are a few scents I want and didnt really peruse at the time I purchased my other order*


@Beamodel
Which ones?  I ended up grabbing a couple more when they had $10 off $30.


----------



## KinksAndInk

Saludable84 said:


> Gap.Inc pissed me off with that. I needed work pants from banana (got them for a steal) and my son needed lined pants. They sent his pants in two separate packages and my pants in another two whole weeks later. Who has time to be playing hide the package?


It’s so annoying. Thankfully my second order arrived in one package...haven’t even gotten half of my first order smh.


----------



## Aggie

Tonight I gave away a bucket of Wetline Xtreme gel to my sister and already packed away 1 jar of JMonique's Dead Sea Mud Wash and 3 Rousshin cheapie conditioners (she loves these by the way) to give to a friend. 

I also gave 1 each of these conditioners to my sister and 2 nieces - just kept 1 for myself. 

Lastly I gave away 3lbs each of African Black Soap to my 2 nieces and baby sister. They are very happy right now .


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Beamodel
> Which ones?  I ended up grabbing a couple more when they had $10 off $30.



Yes I used the 10 off of 30 coupon too. They are on sale for $12

I just ordered these candles:
MAPLE CINN PANCAKES (2)
CINNAMON RUM RAISIN (1)

I have pumpkin pecan waffles (2)
On the way


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Mornin' PJs!

My Hairveda should be here today. 

I also got Ship Ship for...wait for it...wait for it..Cathy Howse UBH

Started to grab a b/up on MHC Type4 NC 24% = RUSH24 but decided to wait.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Getting ready to start on my Hair.  

I have to run out this afternoon in the middle of my Hair-Time so Imma start now so I can get finished.

Not sure if I'll use up anything this wash day.  Except a Tea Rinse or something small.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I wanted a b/up of MHC Type4 which has been OOS on NC for months. 

And finally NC has it back in Stock and MHC didn't have a BF Sale.  

But I have one, and I've been using lotions so I guess I'll wait,  *decisions decisions*


----------



## KinksAndInk

IDareT'sHair said:


> I wanted a b/up of MHC Type4 which has been OOS on NC for months.
> 
> And finally NC has it back in Stock and MHC didn't have a BF Sale.
> 
> But I have one, and I've been using lotions so I guess I'll wait,  *decisions decisions*


----------



## IDareT'sHair

KinksAndInk said:


>


@KinksAndInk 
Girl...I done spent a grip on H.air & Non-H.air Related "stuff" i.e. gifts

I may wait until  next week or after Chris.tmas and see what's up.  I have a jar and I have some similar items and so far I haven't missed it.  

If NC hadn't notified me it was back In-Stock I woulda' been okay.


----------



## Shay72

Hairveda has shipped!


----------



## KinksAndInk

IDareT'sHair said:


> @KinksAndInk
> Girl...I done spent a grip on H.air & Non-H.air Related "stuff" i.e. gifts
> 
> I may wait until  next week or after Chris.tmas and see what's up.  I have a jar and I have some similar items and so far I haven't missed it.
> 
> If NC hadn't notified me it was back In-Stock I woulda' been okay.


I'm trying to wait until after Christmas, especially since I'll be protective styling all of next year. I really don't need anything else... but I want something


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72 said:


> *Hairveda has shipped!*


@Shay72 


Mine should be here today before 8 p.m. according to U.S.P.S


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> Mornin' PJs!
> 
> My Hairveda should be here today.
> 
> *I also got Ship Ship for...wait for it...wait for it..Cathy Howse UBH*
> 
> Started to grab a b/up on MHC Type4 NC 24% = RUSH24 but decided to wait.


Mernin everyone!

I cackled when I read the bolded  @IDareT'sHair


----------



## IDareT'sHair

KinksAndInk said:


> I'm trying to wait until after Christmas, especially *since I'll be protective styling all of next year.* I really don't need anything else... but I want something


@KinksAndInk 
The Whole Year?

How often will you take your Hair done for a re-do?

Well, now you can be all over Sk.in C.are, M.U. & Bod.y Pro.ducts


----------



## Aggie

This morning I finished up a liter bottle of avj. Moving on to another one soon. 

Also used up 1 bottle of APB Cupuacu Avocado Daily Moisturizer.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Aggie said:


> *I cackled when I read the bolded*


@Aggie
Finally!  

Now lets hope it gets off the kitchen table and on to the durn PO


----------



## Aggie

*I've already started my hair washing this morning.

So far I:*

Shampooed with Keracare 1st lather Clarifying Shampoo
Shampooed with Keracare Moisturizing Detangling Shampoo
Currently DCing with Dudley's DRC 28 Protein Treatment for 20 minutes
Moisture DCing with a combination of Kerastase Chroma Riche Mask, amla, brahmi, and kalpi tone powders and avj. 
Leave-in - Bekura Honey Latte Hair Milk

May just bun my hair and head out the door to run some errands.


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> Finally!
> 
> *Now lets hope it gets off the kitchen table and on to the durn PO*


----------



## KinksAndInk

IDareT'sHair said:


> @KinksAndInk
> The Whole Year?
> 
> How often will you take your Hair done for a re-do?
> 
> Well, now you can be all over Sk.in C.are, M.U. & Bod.y Pro.ducts


Yep the whole year.  I plan on doing faux locs and will redo them every 6-8 weeks or earlier if needed. If i don't make hip length next year I'm going to lose it lol. Will probably take a break for a week every so often. I will be all over skin.care and home.goods next year.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

KinksAndInk said:


> *If i don't make hip length next year I'm going to lose it lol.*


@KinksAndInk
You'll get there Sis.

It sounds like you got a Solid Plan.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Aggie said:


>


@Aggie
You know how they be doing


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> You know how they be doing


 I sure do . Exasperating!


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

So my area has gotten 9-10 inches of snow. I might start my wash day early, like today. The streets are drivable but it is supposed to get below freezing tonight which means icy roads. Going to get a few things done before it freezes.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> *So my area has gotten 9-10 inches of snow*. I might start my wash day early, like today. The streets are drivable but it is supposed to get below freezing tonight which means icy roads. Going to get a few things done before it freezes.


@NaturallyATLPCH
Ya'll don't even know what Snow is!

Ya'll can't deal with no snow down there!

And here where there should be snow, there is none.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

IDareT'sHair said:


> @NaturallyATLPCH
> Ya'll don't even know what Snow is!
> 
> Ya'll can't deal with no snow down there!
> 
> And here where there should be snow, there is none.


Hunty we have had snow before, just not this much. Neva evah this much!
We are dealing with it. Yall can keep this ish up north though, that is why I will never ever leave the south .


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

I don't even own proper snow attire. I walked outside like, okay you need some boots on, not Converse .


----------



## IDareT'sHair

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> * Yall can keep this ish up north though, that is why I will never ever leave the south *.


@NaturallyATLPCH

I Dread it too! 
I hope it stays down there all Winter.



NaturallyATLPCH said:


> *I don't even own proper snow attire. *.


@NaturallyATLPCH
I didn't think you did.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

Nah, our winter will be mild considering it is Fall right now .
We will send it your way as scheduled @IDareT'sHair .Ready for my 50s-70s back and so are my sinuses.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@NaturallyATLPCH
Lawd.....Please let it stay down South....


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Lemme Rinse this stuff out and try to finish up.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

IDareT'sHair said:


> @NaturallyATLPCH
> Lawd.....Please let it stay down South....



I needed for this to occur right before our break but I will take it since we only have five more days.
Shoot, we might not report until Tuesday or Wednesday. Tuesday for sure.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@NaturallyATLPCH

You would use something like _"a little snow"_ to get out of going to work.


----------



## Saludable84

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> Hunty we have had snow before, just not this much. Neva evah this much!
> We are dealing with it. Yall can keep this ish up north though, that is why I will never ever leave the south .


My sister called me this morning crying about it. I was like, but you’ve lived in NY most of your life  I asked her if the city was shut down. She said yes  I’m like that’s not even enough snow to get a shovel. I will still need to be on time for work on Monday


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

Saludable84 said:


> My sister called me this morning crying about it. I was like, but you’ve lived in NY most of your life  I asked her if the city was shut down. She said yes  I’m like that’s not even enough snow to get a shovel. I will still need to be on time for work on Monday


The city did not get as much as we did. People left early yesterday before the snow hit really hard. The city limits and east size got 2-4 inches. The burbs got hit hard, anywhere from 9-12 inches. I am 30 minutes west of the city toward AL and we got hit the hardest.

It is melting but the concern is black ice. Metro Atlanta is full of hills (hence the name Piedmont region, foothills of the mountains) so it is not the issue of driving in the snow. It is the freezing melted snow and all these hills where the problem lies.

Anyone that can drive on these steep, icy hills, more power to you . I ain't doing it. I live on a hill and there are plenty of them where I reside.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

IDareT'sHair said:


> @NaturallyATLPCH
> 
> You would use something like _"a little snow"_ to get out of going to work.


It is not the snow my dear. It is the ice on these hills. 
What else you got?  You can drive on these icy hills if you want to, I ain't.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

All I'm thinking about is if the mail will run while the roads are drivable. Still waiting on my Lakshmi's Hair oil .￼


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Used Up:
x1 Afroveda Moringa & Ginseng Spritz (x1 b/up)


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

IDareT'sHair said:


> Used Up:
> x1 Afroveda Moringa & Ginseng Spritz (x1 b/up)


I thought about revisiting Afroveda . Purchasing it through Hattache though.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@NaturallyATLPCH
You buyin' anything else before the end of the year?

Did you know JC DT is now in a Tube?

I recently bought some form NC and it is now in a Tube.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

IDareT'sHair said:


> @NaturallyATLPCH
> You buyin' anything else before the end of the year?
> 
> Did you know JC DT is now in a Tube?
> 
> I recently bought some form NC and it is now in a Tube.


Well I do not plan on buying anything but if the sale is right, it would be blasphemy not to.
My curlfriend told me that a while back, when she ordered hers (it is HG for her) and I was like thank you Lord. That pump was completely horrible. I always ended up taking it off.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@NaturallyATLPCH
I immediately take all my Pumps off and put a Flip-Top Cap on them.  
I keep spare tops for emergencies.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> *Well I do not plan on buying anything but if the sale is right, it would be blasphemy not to*.


@NaturallyATLPCH 


PREACH!


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

IDareT'sHair said:


> @NaturallyATLPCH
> I immediately take all my Pumps off and put a Flip-Top Cap on them.
> I keep spare tops for emergencies.


I do not know why they went from a jar to a pump. Bad business move.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> *I do not know why they went from a jar to a pump. Bad business move.*


@NaturallyATLPCH
Shole was.  I never looked at it with the same Loving Eyes I once had.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

IDareT'sHair said:


> @NaturallyATLPCH
> Shole was.  I never looked at it with the same Loving Eyes I once had.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

NaturallyATLPCH said:


>


@NaturallyATLPCH
Gurl....I use to be.....

If it wasn't for you, I probably woulda' kicked it to the curb when it went from Jars to Bottles.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My Hairveda arrived!

And a few non-hair related items.


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> My Hairveda arrived!
> 
> And a few non-hair related items.


Still waiting on a hint of a ship ship from Hairveda. I don't think it's even on the kitchen table just yet


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Aggie said:


> *I don't think it's even on the kitchen table just yet *


@Aggie


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I'll be happy when my B&BWs 3-Wicks get here!


----------



## Saludable84

Aggie said:


> Still waiting on a hint of a ship ship from Hairveda. I don't think it's even on the kitchen table just yet


Some people were just complaining about soultanicals. Well, it was more like “whats understood doesn’t have to be explained but let’s talk about it and insert curse words ___ and ___ laugh about it and insert another word ___!”


----------



## Saludable84

IDareT'sHair said:


> I'll be happy when my B&BWs 3-Wicks get here!


I didn’t realize I didn’t purchase mine and the price went up  I was too busy debating. Now I want to drive to Kirkland’s, but that means I need to be nice to DH and spend his money and they way he saw those sarenzo tarts come in..... yeah. I might sneak out during the Xmas party and get some from B&BW.


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie


Girl I'm pretty mad right now but I better give them until new years just to keep my peace if mind. Woosahh!!!


----------



## Saludable84

Ship ship from APB


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

Aggie said:


> Still waiting on a hint of a ship ship from Hairveda. I don't think it's even on the kitchen table just yet


Mine either boo.
I am going to trust she is fulfilling orders by que because I did order in the middle of the sale, not as soon as the coupon code dropped like my fellow PJ Hair Vultures .

Now my SSI? As soon as I got that email I was on it and got my order before a lot of people.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

Oh I totally forgot to list my purchase from Texture Me Naturals. I bought two hair creams but do not remember what they are. I got a shipping notification. 40% off was all I saw, next thing I knew I got an email confirmation from PayPal .


----------



## IDareT'sHair

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> *I did order in the middle of the sale, not as soon as the coupon code dropped like my fellow PJ Hair Vultures* .


@NaturallyATLPCH
This Vulture right here hit PayNah in .oo1 seconds after the code dropped!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Morning Ladies! 

Hope all is well


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My UBH should be here Tuesday (finally).  I have like 1/2 Liter left. 

This is just a 16oz bottle tho'.  (She never has Sales).

I know I'll be reupping on a Liter no doubt in the Spring.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Saludable84 said:


> *Some people were just complaining about soultanicals. Well, it was more like “whats understood doesn’t have to be explained but let’s talk about it and insert curse words ___ and ___ laugh about it and insert another word ___!”*


@Saludable84
I got that email from ST'icals - apologizing for the delay - but I didn't order from ST'icals BF.

I am still waiting for her to offer that Liter of Conditioning Dream Cream which she said she was having another Liter Sale before the Ne.w Y.ear.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> *Oh I totally forgot to list my purchase from Texture Me Naturals. I bought two hair creams but do not remember what they are. I got a shipping notification. 40% off was all I saw, next thing I knew I got an email confirmation from PayPal *.


@NaturallyATLPCH
Lemme know what you think about the Ha/ir Cremes.  With her ol' Poor Customer Service-Self....

Done with TMN.


----------



## Saludable84

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Saludable84
> I got that email from ST'icals - apologizing for the delay - but I didn't order from ST'icals BF.
> 
> I am still waiting for her to offer that Liter of Conditioning Dream Cream which she said she was having another Liter Sale before the Ne.w Y.ear.


I had a cart made but didn’t. I still have stuff from last year.


----------



## Saludable84

IDareT'sHair said:


> @NaturallyATLPCH
> Lemme know what you think about the Ha/ir Cremes.  With her ol' Poor Customer Service-Self....
> 
> Done with TMN.


When Nik (Siamese Twists) was sick, I got an email from her sister. My order was fulfilled by her sister and then Nik messaged me back later. Y’all don’t understand. Nik don’t never have to have a sale. Ever.


----------



## Aggie

Morning all. The weather has finally cooled down here in the beautiful Bahamas last night bringing in temperatures in the high 60s and today in the low 70s. . I love when it cools down here but sadly it does not last very long


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Saludable84
Yep. 

Siamese Twist demonstrated Great CS during that time by having her Sis respond and ship out her orders and the products were Goodt. 

Mad Props to Her.

As far as TMN - I got nothing.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Aggie said:


> . *I love when it cools down here but sadly it does not last very long*


@Aggie

#jelly vs


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Aggie 
I convo'ed Inashi to inquire about that S.a.l.e


----------



## Aggie

I forgot to report that I accumulated 25 reward dollars at sleekshop.com and used it to purchase a Joico moisture conditioning balm last night. I only paid $1.78 to off set the shipping cost. Nice!!!


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> I convo'ed Inashi to inquire about that S.a.l.e


Hoping to hear good news about the sale.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

IDareT'sHair said:


> @NaturallyATLPCH
> Lemme know what you think about the Ha/ir Cremes.  With her ol' Poor Customer Service-Self....
> 
> Done with TMN.


I will probably like them. However, due to other things I have that work well with better CS, they will not be staples. It is not a must have. I have ordered from her in the past with no issues.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

I am going to use MC DCs for the remainder of the year since we only have about 2 more weeks left in it.
My goal from now on is to use up a DC before starting another one.


----------



## rileypak

Morning everyone!


----------



## Shay72

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Saludable84
> I got that email from ST'icals - apologizing for the delay - but I didn't order from ST'icals BF.
> 
> I am still waiting for her to offer that Liter of Conditioning Dream Cream which she said she was having another Liter Sale before the Ne.w Y.ear.


I think vendors were sending these emails to all of their newsletter subscribers. I got shipping emails from vendors I didn't purchase from either.


----------



## Shay72

My loose plan for 2018:

Order box from APB every other month starting in January
Reup on staples during Memorial Day sales
Reup on staples during BF sales
For those that have ordered a few boxes from APB have you received any protein based products?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Shay72 
Mo.ms Day has better Sales (IMO) than Mem-Day.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Aggie
I heard back from Inashi and YES they will possibly be having a Big Clearance Sale Chirs.tmas coming into N.ew Ye.ars and Promotions for 2018 so stay tuned.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My B&BW's #1 Shipped.


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> I heard back from Inashi and YES they will possibly be having a Big Clearance Sale Chirs.tmas coming into N.ew Ye.ars and Promotions for 2018 so stay tuned.


. . Thanks @IDareT'sHair


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Aggie said:


> . . *Thanks*


@Aggie
I need to come up with a list? 

I know I want at least x2 Butters, x2 Hibiscus and maybe x1 Mint Conditioner and x1 Cowash?


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> My B&BW's #1 Shipped.



My candles are not here yet @IDareT'sHair .


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Aggie said:


> *My candles are not here yet *


@Aggie
Mine either, but I did get a ship ship for my 1st order.


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> I need to come up with a list?
> 
> I know I want at least x2 Butters, x2 Hibiscus and maybe x1 Mint Conditioner and x1 Cowash?


@IDareT'sHair 
I really don't need ANY Hibiscus Leave-in since I have a few bottles of it in my stash, but I might need a butter and a gentle cleansing shampoo. I don't care for cowashes at all since v05 cheapie conditioners work well on my hair. I may even get a deep conditioner from them. I did like that one too.


----------



## Saludable84

Finished one 16oz APB Pumpkin Seed Conditioner. One backup, 2 on the way.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Aggie
I guess I use the term "Cowash/Cleansing Conditioner" interchangeably. 

I liked their Cleansing Conditioner and they have a very good Mint Conditioner I like as a Final R/O.

But I'd like to have x1 of each.  Depending on the Sale of course.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

My Texture Me Natural is here in Atlanta. Scheduled to be delivered out my way on Tuesday.
Only waiting on Hairveda and Lakshmi's Cupboard.


----------



## Hairties

Waiting on
- Hairveda(no movement)
-Curls(movement but slow)
-Nilotica shea butter, avocado oil, almond oil
- HennaSooq Red Raj & Hibiscus


Received
-Honeycomb conditioning cap


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@NaturallyATLPCH 
What two Cremes did you get from TMN?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Used KB's Avocado Hair Creme/Lotion


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

IDareT'sHair said:


> @NaturallyATLPCH
> What two Cremes did you get from TMN?


I do not remember lol...of course I will update when they get here.
So I used the Bask and Bloom Mango Twisting cream. My hair will be in twists until Tuesday morning since we are off tomorrow. The consistency fooled me because in the jar it looks thick and non spreadable but it was very spreadable with slip. Good stuff.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> *Bask and Bloom Mango Twisting cream.  it looks thick and non spreadable but it was very spreadable with slip. Good stuff*.


@NaturallyATLPCH 
I may try this?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Mornin' Ladies!

Just picked up some NW21 (x2 Cremes and x1 Spritz).  Should be good on this for a while.  20% using MAIL20 @Shay72   (in case you're interested?)


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@NaturallyATLPCH


So what are you planning on doing today and your day off?

And Yasssssss I'm jelly.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My Ayurvedic Oils shipped! (b/ups).  

I'm set with these for Winter (and hopefully the early part of Spring).


----------



## BrownBetty

Afternoon Ladies! 

 I finished up ssi coco cream leave in + ssi marulamallow leave in

I have back ups of the coco cream.  The MM leave in in a great detangler but not a good leave in.  Not a rebuy.

I thought I had a backup of APB keratin DC and I can't find it.  I am crying pj tears right now.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

BrownBetty said:


> *I thought I had a backup of APB keratin DC and I can't find it.  I am crying pj tears right now.*


@BrownBetty
I know you are.  I am crying with you.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My Wet.line "Blue" came today.  

Thank you again @rileypak for the info.


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> My Wet.line "Blue" came today.
> 
> Thank you again @rileypak for the info.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


>


@rileypak 
You're the Best Sis.

Now, at least, whenever I do decide to use it, I will have a b/up.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Alikay has 30% for Gr.een M on.day.  

Lawd...what the debil is Gre.en Mon.day?  I see EBWs has errthang for $6 bucks for G-Mon.day.


----------



## BrownBetty

IDareT'sHair said:


> @BrownBetty
> I know you are.  I am crying with you.



My feelings are so hurt.  I will order a 16 oz soon.  I used the aphogee 2 min reconstructor instead.

I also finished ssi pumpkin and white chocolate cowash.   No backup but I have a bunch of cowashes.


----------



## BrownBetty

I am apl now. My hair is healthy.  I will wig it or crochet for the winter.  I don't have the energy or time to fight with my hair everyday.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

BrownBetty said:


> *I also finished ssi pumpkin and white chocolate cowash.*


@BrownBetty
I got this one on a "Swap".  Can't wait to use it and I hope I like it. 

I had Blueberry and everyone seemed to give it great reviews.  I loved the smell, but didn't care for its performance at all.  It didn't do a good job at cleansing my hair whatsoever, so I never repurchased it.

Smelled great tho'


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Morning Ladies!

Hope everyone is good & staying warm.

My Cathy Howse should be here today.  No word yet from JMonique.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Finished Up:
x1 TMN Butter (Label wore off - but I think it was Macadamia Butter) lightly whipped no b/ups.


----------



## BrownBetty

IDareT'sHair said:


> @BrownBetty
> I got this one on a "Swap".  Can't wait to use it and I hope I like it.
> 
> I had Blueberry and everyone seemed to give it great reviews.  I loved the smell, but didn't care for its performance at all.  It didn't do a good job at cleansing my hair whatsoever, so I never repurchased it.
> 
> Smelled great tho'



I really liked it.  I fell asleep with it in and my hair was soft when I washed it out.  
The blueberry is a nice cowash.  I usually travel with it as to not have to carry a separate conditioner.


----------



## Shay72

My Hairveda arrived yesterday. Sad thing is the box is still sitting in the living room unopened. I’ll open it tonight.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

My Lakshmi's and Texture Me Natural arrived today.
I got the Cupuacu Buttercream and the Moisture Cream. She sent me a sample of the Nourishing Hair Tea. Hairveda is in route. Then I'll be done, I have decided to use up some things before I get anything else so any good sales I am going to chill.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My B&BWs Candles came (Order #1).  I have another order on the way tho'


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ship Ship JMonique Naturals


----------



## Aggie

Today I  got a ship ship from B&BW. My candles are finally on their way .


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair said:


> My B&BWs Candles came (Order #1).  I have another order on the way tho'



Cool. My candles arrived today. I as well have an additional order on the way. It should be here Thursday.


----------



## Beamodel

I’ve made several purchases (for myself) 

Sephora 
Victoria’s Secret (3 orders) 
Bath & Body Works

I have yet to purchase one gift for anyone. I need to jump up on it ASAP


----------



## rileypak

I have been buying gifts on gifts on gifts for myself with very little sprinkled in for others. 
I'm done though


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I finished my "Gifts" for other folks early Sept.-Nov.  

So it's kinda been "From Me/To Me"

I may pick up x1 or x2 more things like Gi.ft C.ard(s) to add to my Bro's Gift (maybe?)


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Hopefully My UBH will arrive today?  It was suppose to come yesterday, but did not arrive.


----------



## rileypak

Morning everyone! 
I'm over here battling my sinuses 

Looking forward to purchasing from SSI, TMC, and APB for Christmas/New Year's if I can tear myself away from makeup


----------



## Aggie

rileypak said:


> Morning everyone!
> I'm over here battling my sinuses
> 
> Looking forward to purchasing from SSI, TMC, and APB for Christmas/New Year's if I can tear myself away from makeup


I hear sinuses are no fun. Hope you feel better soon @rileypak


----------



## Aggie

I got a ship ship from The HoneyCombBrand with my microwaveable conditioning cap...finally!


----------



## KinksAndInk

Aggie said:


> I got a ship ship from The HoneyCombBrand with my microwaveable conditioning cap...finally!


I thought that said The HoneyCornbread.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

Hi ladies!
My first Hairveda order arrived today. I do have one more order pending, my Vatika Frosting.


----------



## Shay72

Totally forgot I no longer have any pumps. So using Hairveda's Moist 24/7 was interesting this morning. I thought these bottles looked small. They're 64 oz not gallons. She used to sell gallons.

Where do ya'll get your pumps?


----------



## Froreal3

IDareT'sHair said:


> Ol' Dusty Jakeala finally arrived


She been slippin? How long was it?


----------



## Froreal3

Oh....I just walked in like I never left!  

Hi ladies. I'm back on the boards more often. Started a new job recently and it's going amazingly well. I love it. So glad not have to deal with being in school and working. That's a lovely feeling that I've had since last December, except my previous job was a hot mess and very stressful. So now I have no stress from school or my job. What a blessing.

Anyway, my sash has dwindled. I'm trying to focus more on buying my staples only. I've increased protein in my regimen, so right now I'm loving the Colorful Neutral Protein Filler under Joico Moistur recovery balm, Redken Anti Snap as a leave in, and of course APB oils buttas and the Cupuacu Avocado. These are my main staples. I'm gonna grab some APB Hair and Body butta so I can join the Shea Butter challenge. I'm might pick up some Jakeala and some SD Almond Buttercream (just because it smells amazing and I love the texture of it on my hair for twisting).


----------



## Aggie

KinksAndInk said:


> I thought that said The HoneyCornbread.


----------



## Aggie

Froreal3 said:


> Oh....I just walked in like I never left!
> 
> Hi ladies. I'm back on the boards more often. Started a new job recently and it's going amazingly well. I love it. So glad not have to deal with being in school and working. That's a lovely feeling that I've had since last December, except my previous job was a hot mess and very stressful. So now I have no stress from school or my job. What a blessing.
> 
> Anyway, my sash has dwindled. I'm trying to focus more on buying my staples only. I've increased protein in my regimen, so right now I'm loving the Colorful Neutral Protein Filler under Joico Moistur recovery balm, Redken Anti Snap as a leave in, and of course APB oils buttas and the Cupuacu Avocado. These are my main staples. I'm gonna grab some APB Hair and Body butta so I can join the Shea Butter challenge. I'm might pick up some Jakeala and some SD Almond Buttercream (just because it smells amazing and I love the texture of it on my hair for twisting).


 Welcome back @Froreal3.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@rileypak


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My Cathy Howse arrived today.  Finally.


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> My Cathy Howse arrived today.  Finally.


Good for you @IDareT'sHair


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

This Castor Mango Twisting Cream from Bask and Bloom gives some SERIOUS definition. My hair is also very moisturized and pliable. Definitely a winner. My hair is also shiny but I am sure that is the castor oil. Very pleased.
@IDareT'sHair I didn't do anything but workout and get caught up on work on Monday. So it was like I was at work.


----------



## Saludable84

Jakeala finally shipped. 

Got my APB today. I’m kinda lit.


----------



## BrownBetty

Shay72 said:


> Totally forgot I no longer have any pumps. So using Hairveda's Moist 24/7 was interesting this morning. I thought these bottles looked small. They're 64 oz not gallons. She used to sell gallons.
> 
> Where do ya'll get your pumps?



Ulta usually has them.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Saludable84 said:


> *Jakeala finally shipped. *


@Saludable84 
Sucks Teef & Rolls Eyes Hard.


----------



## rileypak

Hope everyone has a good evening!

I'm going to spray some APB Daily Refresher Spray on my twists, medicate, and curl up on the couch.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> *Looking forward to purchasing from SSI, TMC, and APB for Christmas/New Year's if I can tear myself away from makeup *


@rileypak
I wanna see that list


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> *medicate, and curl up on the couch.*


@rileypak
Feel Better Ms. Lady.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Used Up:
x1 PBN Cupuacu Hair Butter (got on a Swap - no back ups)
x1 DB Eucalyptus & Mint Scalp Butter (x2-x3 b/ups)


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Morning PJ's!

Let's knock this week out.  Can't wait until the weekend.

I start gettin' antsy this time of year about werk.  

We all should be off till summa'


----------



## Aggie

Morning ladies. Have a wonderful day and stay warm. It's kinda cool here in the beautiful Bahamas and I am loving it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Aggie
My 2nd B&BWs Candle order shipped!

Glad you get to experience some Cool Weather.


----------



## BrownBetty

It is freezing up here.   My hairdresser's heat was out.   I told her I was going to reschedule cause I wasn't going to freeze for hair.  

I have color purple Celie braids in for now.  So it will be wigs and scarves until I get my hair done.

Feel better @rileypak


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Evenin' PJ's!

My b/up Ayurvedic Oils came today.  And I ordered a pound of Unrefined SB in case I decide to whip up something (for this SB challenge).

I will also be using many of the handmade natural things I have that are heavy on the SB side.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My HoBW (NW21) came today.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

SheScentIt 35% Code = HAPPY35


----------



## DeerDance

My Bekura came earlier today


----------



## Beamodel

Hi ladies 
My second BBW order arrived today. 

Still waiting on my two head wraps (Etsy)
And 3Victoria Secret orders (for myself) lol

I won’t be making hair related purchaes for a while, especially since I’m in braids and plan to be in the for about 6 months or more (hopefully).


----------



## Saludable84

My HQS arrived today


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> SheScentIt 35% Code = HAPPY35


Saw that hon but truth be told, I don't need anymore products right now. I do want some burdock root, hops and a few other herbs though .


----------



## Aggie

My honeybrand hot cap is here at the courier. I paid for it already but have no time in my immediate schedule to pick it up .


----------



## Aggie

@IDareT'sHair 

Oh I see that one of my JMoniques Order is also at the courier and my candles are here as well .


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Saludable84 said:


> *My HQS arrived today*


@Saludable84 
What you get?  GM and what else?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Hey Ladies!

It's the weekend!  

Everybody enjoy!

I'm so ready!


----------



## Saludable84

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Saludable84
> What you get?  GM and what else?


Cocoa Kisses
Lime Oil and the same in Mango


----------



## rileypak

Evening!

Picked up an APB Peach Hibiscus Pop-up box


----------



## KinksAndInk

rileypak said:


> Evening!
> 
> Picked up an APB Peach Hibiscus Pop-up box


Me too. Now I'm just waiting on Ulta's jumbo sale. Need another liter of bae...even though I have an unopened one already. Then I'll be set...til February


----------



## divachyk

IDareT'sHair said:


> I finished my "Gifts" for other folks early Sept.-Nov.
> 
> So it's kinda been "From Me/To Me"
> 
> I may pick up x1 or x2 more things like Gi.ft C.ard(s) to add to my Bro's Gift (maybe?)


@IDareT’sHair @rileypak, we always finished by Summer so come Fall/Winter it was def all about us.


----------



## beautyaddict1913

Aggie said:


> Saw that hon but truth be told, I don't need anymore products right now. I do want some burdock root, hops and a few other herbs though .


Where are you buying the herbs?


----------



## beautyaddict1913

IDareT'sHair said:


> My HoBW (NW21) came today.


From where? I still need to try Surge


----------



## rileypak

@divachyk 

I'm still buying gifts for myself


----------



## beautyaddict1913

Hey y’all! I’ve been in Jamaica this week and it rained every single day that I was there. I put my mail on hold and everything came at once so I now have my BeeMine and J. Monique’s. I think that’s all I ordered for hair. Gotta check my PayPal lol.


----------



## Aggie

beautyaddict1913 said:


> Where are you buying the herbs?


Hi @beautyaddict1913 
I shop at www.camdengrey.com, www.herbco.com, www.herbaffair.com and of course Amazon, depending on if I find a good deal there.


----------



## Aggie

Evening ladies. I just got off work about an hour ago and just catching up on today's posts.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@divachyk 
Yeah Sis...You know me too well.

Yaass Lawd I will knock that Chris.tmas List out errrrrrly! 

Get it done and over with.

As soon as I get an idea of what to get for someone, I go ahead and grab it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My SSI Shipped!

Sitting here wrapped in: Soultanicals Coil-Soil.  Used this up.  

No back-ups, but I would buy it again for a Detoxifying Treatment.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@NaturallyATLPCH


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Mornin' Ladies!

Hope everybody is having a good Weekend. 

Sitting here about to start on my Hair.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@beautyaddict1913
I know you asked about "Surge" it's NetWurks 21 and it's at House of Beauty World. They usually have 20%.  The Price of NW21 goes down if you buy +3.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@rileypak
Hey!

Hope the Sinuses are better?

OT:  Did your Candles come?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I Voted Kindred Butters my Favorite "New" Vendor of 2017!.....


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

rileypak said:


> @divachyk
> 
> I'm still buying gifts for myself


@rileypak  Same here


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl
What you DC'ing with these days Curly?

I used Jessi.curl today.  Man it felt good.  (Revisited Hit)


----------



## IDareT'sHair

ST'icals has Free Shipping and taking orders for a Coiltainment package.

I'm still waiting on those Liters so I can get my Conditioning Dream


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

IDareT'sHair said:


> @NaturallyATLPCH


Hey girlie @IDareT'sHair !
Just got back from my workout class. Going to do laundry and run some errands.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> What you DC'ing with these days Curly?
> 
> I used Jessi.curl today.  Man it felt good.  (Revisited Hit)


@IDareT'sHair I pulled out one of the CD rhassoul to try today


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *I pulled out one of the CD rhassoul to try today*


@curlyhersheygirl 
Someone in the DC thread posted a really positive review of this although she said the scent was skrong.  I can't wait to hear your review.


----------



## Saludable84

My jakeala came today. I like the fact that her soaps aren’t shaved for neatness. These should last me a whole year. She also sent me a message oil, so I’ll try it in the bath tomorrow. 

My stash has become quite a challenge to get down lately. And I somehow managed to accumulate too many products less than a month


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I think my Pound of Shea Butter came yesterday.  Clawd...what am I gone do with it?


----------



## beautyaddict1913

IDareT'sHair said:


> I Voted Kindred Butters my Favorite "New" Vendor of 2017!.....



What do you love from them?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@beautyaddict1913
I think you might have a couple in your box?

Right now I'm using the Henna Oil and the Naomi's Grease.


----------



## beautyaddict1913

IDareT'sHair said:


> @beautyaddict1913
> I think you might have a couple in your box?
> 
> Right now I'm using the Henna Oil and the Naomi's Grease.



Yesssss I sure do. Thank you soooo much!!! I would seriously be such a product peasant without you lol!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@beautyaddict1913 
You know PJ's love to "Share The Love"


----------



## Shay72

@BrownBetty 
Thank you!


----------



## Shay72

Trying to talk myself into starting my hair. My routine is pretty simple now it shouldn’t take long.


----------



## Shay72

I’ve put a spray cap on this bottle of oil otherwise I would be ready to quit oil.


----------



## Shay72

Y’all might get a whole bunch of posts from me tonight IJS.....

So I’m really not happy with my hair right now. I’m thinking I may have not clarified for two months so that doesn’t help. I’m also thinking I might have to go back to doing all that ish I used to because it worked. Meaning I’ll probably finally buy another steamer and go back to using butters to do my HOTS. If I go back to Ayurveda stuff it will need to be premixed cuz this tub ain’t having it. Sigh....


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

My hair is growing faster now that I do not want it to.
I will be taking a trip to the barber before school starts back. I contemplated letting my sides grow in some more but I am fading them back down.
I do not mind length on the top though.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

Saludable84 said:


> My jakeala came today. I like the fact that her soaps aren’t shaved for neatness. These should last me a whole year. She also sent me a message oil, so I’ll try it in the bath tomorrow.
> 
> My stash has become quite a challenge to get down lately. And I somehow managed to accumulate too many products less than a month


My stash has grown also. Still manageable, but I definitely need to quit while I'm ahead because hair product clutter makes my head hurt and I'll just started giving things away/throwing them out.

Of course I'm not knocking anyone with a huge stash, but my three plastic drawer container is where all my hair products are stored and that's how I want to keep it.


----------



## Shay72

Shay72 said:


> Y’all might get a whole bunch of posts from me tonight IJS.....
> 
> So I’m really not happy with my hair right now. I’m thinking I may have not clarified for two months so that doesn’t help. I’m also thinking I might have to go back to doing all that ish I used to because it worked. Meaning I’ll probably finally buy another steamer and go back to using butters to do my HOTS. If I go back to Ayurveda stuff it will need to be premixed cuz this tub ain’t having it. Sigh....


Yes, I’m quoting myself. For those that have been in this thread for years with me y’all know how I do. I’m constantly going in circles .

For the OG’s, Sunshine is back. Right on time in my opinion. She’s got the best whipped shea butter out there. I was hoarding for awhile but finally finished my stash up. I only used it on my body but since I’m now talking bout going back to butters for my hair I’ll try her. One only, gotta see if it’s the same.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72 said:


> *For the OG’s, Sunshine is back. Right on time in my opinion. She’s got the best whipped shea butter out there. I was hoarding for awhile but finally finished my stash up. I only used it on my body but since I’m now talking bout going back to butters for my hair I’ll try her. One only, gotta see if it’s the same.*


@Shay72 
Sunshine use to be you & Brownie's Joint! 

When you get that info, please post it, especially since I'm in this SB Challenge.


----------



## Shay72

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Shay72
> Sunshine use to be you & Brownie's Joint!
> 
> When you get that info, please post it, especially since I'm in this SB Challenge.


Oh I’ve got it. Let me go get the link


----------



## Shay72

@IDareT'sHair 
www.peacelovesunshineco.etsy.com


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> I think my Pound of Shea Butter came yesterday.  Clawd...what am I gone do with it?


Make some Ayurveda shea butter treatment with it @IDareT'sHair. Curly Proverbz has a great one you can try your hand at if you want to.


----------



## Aggie

@IDareT'sHair

 I know you have some henna oil on hand so here's CP's Ayur-shea butter recipe here:


----------



## beautyaddict1913

Shay72 said:


> Y’all might get a whole bunch of posts from me tonight IJS.....
> 
> So I’m really not happy with my hair right now. I’m thinking I may have not clarified for two months so that doesn’t help. I’m also thinking I might have to go back to doing all that ish I used to because it worked. Meaning I’ll probably finally buy another steamer and go back to using butters to do my HOTS. If I go back to Ayurveda stuff it will need to be premixed cuz this tub ain’t having it. Sigh....



Yup. All that stuff works. When I tried to quit it my hair almost died lol. I had to cut a lot. Smh. This hair is high maintenance!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Aggie 
Thank you for the Video!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Shay72 
Gurl...thanks for the Lank!

Did she have the Cutie Juice before?  That sounds familiar?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Used Up:
x1 NG Honey Hair Balm (thought I had a b/up - but sadly I do not)


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl
Hey Ms. Curly!

Can't wait for you to try the Ginger Mint Cowash and the Oh My Glide Detangler so we can compare notes on those two.

I decided to pass on this deal because of my SSI order.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Used SSI's Honey Buttercream today (for the 1st time) I had no idea it was this consistency.  

Very interesting.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> Hey Ms. Curly!
> 
> Can't wait for you to try the Ginger Mint Cowash and the Oh My Glide Detangler so we can compare notes on those two.
> 
> I decided to pass on this deal because of my SSI order.


@IDareT'sHair 
Me too. I hope I like it

$30 for 4 items was a great deal


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> Used SSI's Honey Buttercream today (for the 1st time) I had no idea it was this consistency.
> 
> Very interesting.


@IDareT'sHair 
What's the consistency?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *Me too. I hope I like it
> $30 for 4 items was a great deal*


@curlyhersheygirl
Yep!  It was a good deal.

I got all the way to check out and backed it out!  Well, I have x2 of the x4.  I looked at my Oyin Stash and I'm good.

I have never bought/tried Shine & Define tho'.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl 
How was CD's Rhassoul DC'er?


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> Yep!  It was a good deal.
> 
> I got all the way to check out and backed it out!  Well, I have x2 of the x4.  I looked at my Oyin Stash and I'm good.
> 
> I have never bought/tried Shine & Define tho'.


@IDareT'sHair 
LOL That's OK sis. We're sticking to our stash plans


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> How was CD's Rhassoul DC'er?


@IDareT'sHair 
I haven't started my hair yet. I got lazy yesterday


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *LOL That's OK sis. We're sticking to our stash plans*


@curlyhersheygirl 
Have you tried Shine & Define?  What is that like?  

I always avoided it because I thought it has hold?  I always get the Whipped Pudding.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> Have you tried Shine & Define?  What is that like?
> 
> I always avoided it because I thought it has hold?  I always get the Whipped Pudding.


@IDareT'sHair 
I've never tried that so I'll let you know how it goes when I do.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *I haven't started my hair yet. I got lazy yesterday*


@curlyhersheygirl 

Shooot...I totally understand!

I went back in Phar.mpacks (just to look around earlier in the week) and the DC'er is OOS.  I think they still had the R/O and still had some KBB.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl
Made a little 'impromptu' sale yesterday.  Still did not make a dent.

Gurl....We gone get busy in 2018


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> Made a little 'impromptu' sale yesterday.  Still did not make a dent.
> 
> Gurl....We gone get busy in 2018


@IDareT'sHair 
Yes we will`


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl
Lemme know about CD's Rhassoul


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *Yes we will`*


@curlyhersheygirl
I keep finding stuff!  Don't you?

It's so scary!


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> I keep finding stuff!  Don't you?
> 
> It's so scary!


@IDareT'sHair 
Yes it is.
It's like a magician's hat, you start pulling stuff out and more appears LOL


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *It's like a magician's hat, you start pulling stuff out and more appears LOL*


@curlyhersheygirl
Shole is. 

And Yet....I feel like buying something....


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> Shole is.
> 
> *And Yet....I feel like buying something*....


@IDareT'sHair 
That's the PJ disease LOL


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *That's the PJ disease LOL*


@curlyhersheygirl
This just cracked me up!  No you didn't call it a Disease!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl
Girl....I am entering a 12 St.ep Program. 
Imma kick this!


----------



## Shay72

@IDareT'sHair 
Yes, she had Cutie Juice before


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My 900 mg Bamboo Vits came today


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Shay72 
Are you buying anything else before the Ne.w Ye.ar?


----------



## Shay72

@IDareT'sHair
I will be buying at least one container of Coconut Confidence from Sunshine. Some Aloe Vera Juice for my detangling recipe and some pumps for my two 64 oz of Hairveda's Moist 24/7. I might actually go in store for the pumps. I'm not even remotely interested in anything in Ulta so I feel like I will be safe there. .


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Shay72
What do you put in your AVJ Mixture?


----------



## Shay72

@IDareT'sHair
distilled water, oil, aloe vera gelly and avj


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Umm..Speaking of Mixtures @Saludable84 what is in your S.hea B.utter mixture?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Shay72
The latest batch I made I had:
AVJ
Glycerin
Fractionated CO

I apply and rinse it out tho' after about 1 hour.  I haven't had any recent detangling issues, so I might skip this step and see what happens?

You put yours in a Spray Bottle right?


----------



## Shay72

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Shay72
> The latest batch I made I had:
> AVJ
> Glycerin
> Fractionated CO
> 
> I apply and rinse it out tho' after about 1 hour.  I haven't had any recent detangling issues, so I might skip this step and see what happens?
> 
> You put yours in a Spray Bottle right?


Yes


----------



## Saludable84

I gave a friend a nice sized bag of gently used products. She told me it was christmas.


----------



## Saludable84

IDareT'sHair said:


> Umm..Speaking of Mixtures @Saludable84 what is in your S.hea B.utter mixture?


Henna oil and fenugreek infused oil.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Saludable84 said:


> *I gave a friend a nice sized bag of gently used products. She told me it was christmas.*


@Saludable84 
Great!  How nice of you.  I'm sure it was nice.


----------



## Saludable84

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Saludable84
> Great!  How nice of you.  I'm sure it was nice.



It was. But it as mostly misses  she didn’t care


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Saludable84 said:


> *It was. But it as mostly misses  she didn’t care*


@Saludable84 
One PJ's miss is another Head's HITS!


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> Used SSI's Honey Buttercream today (for the 1st time) *I had no idea it was this consistency.
> 
> Very interesting*.


Hey @IDareT'sHair 

Is the bolded a good thing or something else? Tell me more of how you feel about it. I liked this butter cream a lot so I'm interested to hear your thoughts on it.


----------



## Aggie

Tonight I used Bekura Honey Latte Hair Milk tonight to moisturize my hair. I did not use my henna tea rinse because my hair is feeling pretty strong right now. 

I did give myself a hardcore protein treatment a week ago and I think I need to give my hair a break from anything strengthening for another week at least.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Aggie
I didn't know it was "goopy" like that. 

I thought it was more of a cream than a lotiony-like product.  It was almost like it could have been in a bottle or a tube.

It reminds me of something?  I'm trying to think what it is.  I'm glad I got it on a swap and didn't buy it, simply because it was not what I was expecting?

Has it been discontinued?  Man....I wish I could think of what it reminds me of?

Performance is okay so far though.


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> I didn't know it was "goopy" like that.
> 
> I thought it was more of a cream than a lotiony-like product.  It was almost like it could have been in a bottle or a tube.
> 
> It reminds me of something?  I'm trying to think what it is.  I'm glad I got it on a swap and didn't buy it, simply because it was not what I was expecting?
> 
> Has it been discontinued?  Man....I wish I could think of what it reminds me of?
> 
> Performance is okay so far though.



@IDareT'sHair, Really?
  Oh no no no, mine did not look like that. It was a rich fluffy like butter cream when I bought it. Something went wrong I think.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Aggie
Yeah, it's kinda soupy-like (Creamy but Soupy).  Oh, yeah.....it reminds me of the Marula Marshmallow one. 

I thought it would be more "Whippy" like Seyani or Kiwi-Kiss?


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> Yeah, it's kinda soupy-like (Creamy but Soupy).  Oh, yeah.....it reminds me of the Marula Marshmallow one.
> 
> I thought it would be more "Whippy" like Seyani or Kiwi-Kiss?


Oh no, it's not like Seyani or Kiwi-Kiss but it is a white fluffy creamy texture however.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

I noticed that about the Marula Hemp Hair Cream. When I bought it few years ago it was a thick, creamy consistency. Now it is more on the lotion side, definitely could have gone in a bottle.

I am sure the performance is good, but I like stiff creams so my twist outs will last. I will try it this week


----------



## Shay72

Now apparently I’m signed up again for HH’s newsletters . Let me go unsubscribe. She think she slick


----------



## Aggie

Shay72 said:


> Now apparently I’m signed up again for HH’s newsletters . Let me go unsubscribe. She think she slick


I have been unsubscribing from a few vendors myself but for some reason I kept receiving notifications from them so I unsubscribed again then went back into my email and just sent it to my Spam box. Ain't nobody gat time for dat!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72 said:


> Now apparently I’m signed up again for HH’s newsletters . Let me go unsubscribe. *She think she slick*


@Shay72
Don't she?


I think I have her stuff going to S.P.A.M


----------



## IDareT'sHair

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> I noticed that about the *Marula Hemp Hair Cream*. When I bought it few years ago it was a thick, creamy consistency. *Now it is more on the lotion side, definitely could have gone in a bottle.*
> I am sure the performance is good, but* I like stiff creams *so my twist outs will last. I will try it this week


@NaturallyATLPCH
This (Bolded) My Buttercream is just like this.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Aggie
I'm mad I just threw out a bunch of small empties.  I could be using those for my new SB concoctions. 

I think I'll make one with some Ayurvedic Oils and one with maybe some MTG or some MT (I still have some original Mega-Tek) So, I might whip up one with some MT.

I'll have to look for a few 2-4oz empties.


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> I'm mad I just threw out a bunch of small empties.  I could be using those for my new SB concoctions.
> 
> I think I'll make one with some Ayurvedic Oils and one with maybe some MTG or some MT (I still have some original Mega-Tek) So, I might whip up one with some MT.
> 
> I'll have to look for a few 2-4oz empties.


Whoa, I never even thought about what I will be putting my concoctions in but I might just use some plastic bowls with covers from my kitchen. I'm not gonna stress myself out too much about it right now.


----------



## divachyk

I received SSI and Sarenzo. Waiting on Ebonicurls.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@divachyk
....


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My JMonique came today! (x2 Rum & Raisin B.ody Bu.tters)

*I also picked up some Naturelle Grow today during her Sale.*


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Used up: 
x1 Kindred Butters Naomi's Hair Grease.  x1 maybe x2 b/ups?


----------



## rileypak

Received ship ship for some makeup orders (Ulta, Artist Couture, BECCA, Sephora). Still waiting on a skincare package to ship (Vicki Morav) It's sitting in their back room or something


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> So is it hard when its delivered or is it fairly moist?  On the one you're going to add Ayurvedic Powders, are you planning to add oil?


@IDareT'sHair 

When my shea butter arrived they were on the softer side which is perfect. They came in 3 lb blocks wrapped in plastic but they can be whipped easily.


----------



## Aggie

Now on to products - my Joico Moisture Recovery Balm is finally at the courier AND....drum roll please...I finally got a ship ship for my Hairveda packages - right after I emailed them to find out why my packages were not shipped out yet.

Additionally, they shipped both orders in one box. Awesome so cool!


----------



## Aggie

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> I noticed that about the Marula Hemp Hair Cream. When I bought it few years ago it was a thick, creamy consistency. Now it is more on the lotion side, definitely could have gone in a bottle.
> 
> I am sure the performance is good, but I like stiff creams so my twist outs will last. I will try it this week





Saludable84 said:


> Henna oil and fenugreek infused oil.


This should be so nice @Saludable84. There are so many ideas on this board and of course on YouTube on how to use ayurveda and shea butter, it's amazing!


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

@IDareT'sHair
Sis that CD rhassoul is amazing. I'm low key mad that I didn' get the rinse out and more of these masks. The girls and I all used it Sunday and our hair is not only moisturized, it seemed to make the LI etc work better. I didn't mind the scent and it doesn't linger so I'm good. Man now I hope it isn' discontinued.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl 
It was a great buy for$0.91!  The last time I looked the Masques were all OOS but they still had some of the R/O's.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

ETA: Nope! 

All the Rhassoul R/O's are gone now too!

LHCF know they do what they do!

So..um..lemme go take this DC'er outta my old Secretary's Christ.mas Gift Bag and give her sumthin' else


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My SSI came today!


----------



## rileypak

My Sephora came today


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@rileypak 
YAY!

#Winning!

What else you waitin' on?


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak
> YAY!
> 
> #Winning!
> 
> What else you waitin' on?


Ulta
Milk Bar Store
Vicki Morav
BECCA
And I know I'm forgetting something else


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@rileypak
You gone be on in 2018.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@rileypak
Did you go pick up your Candles yet?


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak
> Did you go pick up your Candles yet?


Nope


----------



## Saludable84

IDareT'sHair said:


> ETA: Nope!
> 
> *All the Rhassoul R/O's are gone now too!
> 
> LHCF know they do what they do!*
> 
> So..um..lemme go take this DC'er outta my old Secretary's Christ.mas Gift Bag and give her sumthin' else


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Saludable84 said:


>


@Saludable84 
Gurl.....

As long as LHCF is in the Game - you can't never eva' sleep on snatching up a good deal on a Product. 

$0.91 cents? 

Totally Unheard of.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Waiting on NG and.....Jakeala

I got a Ship Notice on NG several hours after I purchased. 

Yeah I'm talmbout you Jakeala


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

IDareT'sHair said:


> Waiting on NG and.....Jakeala
> 
> I got a Ship Notice on NG several hours after I purchased.
> 
> Yeah I'm talmbout you Jakeala


You know what you are dealing with with Jakeala sis. You will get it after New Year's .


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

My Vatika Frosting from Hairveda has shipped.

Brands I am taking into 2018:
APB
Jakeala (soap)
SSI
Hattache (I know it is not a brand but I will be getting all my stylers from Her)
Mane Choice

I will probably add Kindred Butters but I will need protein DCs from now on. My fine strands need protein over moisture.

Next year is definitely all about saving for me and less hair hauling. I have some things I am trying to do.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> *You know what you are dealing with with Jakeala sis. You will get it after New Year's *.


@NaturallyATLPCH 
Hmph.

Girl...I was thinking somewhere between MLK Day & V-Day.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> *Next year is definitely all about saving for me and less hair hauling. I have some things I am trying to do*.


@NaturallyATLPCH
Next Year Imma focus on using up a lot of and incorporating SB & Ayurveda. 

And less on Purchasing.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

IDareT'sHair said:


> @NaturallyATLPCH
> Hmph.
> 
> Girl...I was thinking somewhere between MLK Day & V-Day.


Well you would be right because those are both after New Years .


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

IDareT'sHair said:


> @NaturallyATLPCH
> Next Year Imma focus on using up a lot of and incorporating SB & Ayurveda.
> 
> And less on Purchasing.


Less is a good step. I definitely need to use up some stuff for sure before I can think about purchasing.
I did good this year being that the only new companies purchased from were Mane Choice and Mielle, but those were both OTG.
My primary focus for next year is protein. Protein, protein, protein.
I did purchase two SSI Restore and Repair hair masks to put in rotation. I am also going to get some APB Bamboo Masks (those were great) and use up my current DCs by adding some Colorful Neutral Protein filler and sunflower oil.


----------



## rileypak

I absolutely cannot miss washing my hair on Sunday. Now to decide what balancing DC I'm going to use


----------



## Saludable84

rileypak said:


> I absolutely cannot miss washing my hair on Sunday. Now to decide what balancing DC I'm going to use


I have marula and honey in my shower. The one I used last week, it was too strong.


----------



## rileypak

Saludable84 said:


> I have marula and honey in my shower. The one I used last week, it was too strong.


I think I'm going to use the APB Keratin DC...


----------



## Saludable84

rileypak said:


> I think I'm going to use the APB Keratin DC...


I still haven’t tried mine. It’s been like a whole year now


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@NaturallyATLPCH 
Why have you upped your Protein Game?  

Don't leave out HV's Methi-Set and a few others in your Line up.  Sarenzo's Quinoa and also Hydratherma's Amino Protein, CJ's Repair Me, Okra Winfrey etc....  

I know you don't want 'new' vendors so....What Protein DC'ers does *TMC *have?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Aggie
Inashi Errrthang $9.99 until 12/26/17.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

IDareT'sHair said:


> @NaturallyATLPCH
> Why have you upped your Protein Game?
> 
> Don't leave out HV's Methi-Set and a few others in your Line up.  Sarenzo's Quinoa and also Hydratherma's Amino Protein, CJ's Repair Me, Okra Winfrey etc....
> 
> I know you don't want 'new' vendors so....What Protein DC'ers does *TMC *have?


I have fine strands that thrive on consistent, protein. Not protein treatments here or there, but consistent protein. Shoot, hair is protein, it makes sense lol...
I will not be trying anything new, I will be using what I know has worked in the past. SSI Restore and Repair mask (which used to be the Fortifying Hair Mask) worked well in the past and APB Bamboo and Algae mask has worked well in the past.

The only thing I will consistently use from MC is the Ancient Egyptian Gel and Curl Boasting Sherbet. Her stylers are good. Her DCs are good, but they do not pack enough protein punch for me.

SSI Okra was just okay, I have used it in the past but it didn't wow me.
My hair needs hydrolized proteins, not strength from henna, ayurvedic powders, etc. The proteins need to penetrate my strand's hair cortex to strengthen them, not coat the outside.

I also need something cost effective that I can use weekly. CJ would not be it. Sarenzo's hair products, mainly her DCs, are terrible. Like I said, I am not wasting any money. Been in the game long enough to know what works.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@NaturallyATLPCH
Will be following your Protein Journey.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> *Been in the game long enough to know what works.*


@NaturallyATLPCH
This is True.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> Inashi Errrthang $9.99 until 12/26/17.


What are you going to get?


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

IDareT'sHair said:


> @NaturallyATLPCH
> This is True.


Yeah most coarse, thick strands need a protein boast occasionally and mostly moisture. My hair is the opposite.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Inashi already Sold Out of the Aloe & Hibiscus Lotion.  The notification of the Sale just came in at 7:01 EST and I posted that a little after 7.

@NaturallyATLPCH  I wanted the Aloe & Hibiscus Lotion and some Island Breeze.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

What, sold out? That is crazy.
I am sure they will restock.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@NaturallyATLPCH
Yup. 

I mean Really tho'?

I am ready to check out but will wait to see what's up?  I convo'ed them.


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> Inashi Errrthang $9.99 until 12/26/17.


Thanks boo but I still have a lottttt of Hibiscus Leave-in. I even have their Clarifying shampoo and the Gentle Cleansing shampoo as well. I don't care too much for the DC. For my hair, it was just meh.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Inashi will not restock the Aloe & Hibiscus until Mid-January due to Manufacturing issues.  

So, I guess I can check out.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Aggie
Imma get Island Breeze


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> Imma get Island Breeze


 @IDareT'sHair Good purchase still.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

So I am getting ready to go through my cowashes and rinse outs because I am having to cleanse after every workout. My scalp goes crazy because of the sweat if I do not.
This is crazy because when I bunned I worked out just the same and could go a week, cleansing in between only if I wanted to.
Now that my hair is out, that is not happening. 
So I will be all up in the cowash/co cleanse thread next year if there is one.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Aggie said:


> *Good purchase still*.


@Aggie
Haven't checked out yet.  I have x2 in my Stash.  Still undecided.  I may wait?


----------



## Saludable84

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> Yeah most coarse, thick strands need a protein boast occasionally and mostly moisture. My hair is the opposite.


This is true. I can go months without protein and I have to be careful with anything balancing. I got the NEB, but I know it’s going to be about about a month at least before I get to it and I’ve already had 1 of 3 for a month


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

Saludable84 said:


> This is true. I can go months without protein and I have to be careful with anything balancing. I got the NEB, but I know it’s going to be about about a month at least before I get to it and I’ve already had 1 of 3 for a month


The NEB is definitely on the moisture side. It is a great DC for moisture. I will be adding some protein to it to use it up but will be purchasing her light protein DCs from now on.


----------



## Beamodel

Hey Ladies:

I forgot to tell y’all my Black Friday head wraps/scarfs arrived. They are so lovely. I only wish they were double lined. Perhaps that could be requested with future purchases.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

My SSI Restore and Repair masks arrived today.
Love SSI. Ride or Die vendor right there.

I think I will bring Hairveda into the mix next year but for rinse outs, along with SSI rinse outs. I have enough to get me through at least the next 6 months or so.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My Naturelle Grow arrived today.


----------



## Aggie

@IDareT'sHair 
I'm so jelly you got your NG package so soon. I can't wait to get mine.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Aggie
Yeah, I'm glad it came so quickly. 

I'm experimenting around with Unrefined SB concoctions.  My Hand-held Mixer came today so I had to give it a whirl and make up a little 4oz something....


----------



## Aggie

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> My SSI Restore and Repair masks arrived today.
> *Love SSI. Ride or Die vendor right there.*
> 
> I think I will bring Hairveda into the mix next year but for rinse outs, along with SSI rinse outs. I have enough to get me through at least the next 6 months or so.


@NaturallyATLPCH

You and me both. I like errythang I've tried from SSI...seriously!!! I'm almost afraid to try their cowashes because I believe I just might like them too - and I don't like expensive handmade cowashes. Cheapie ones, oh yeah .


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> Yeah, I'm glad it came so quickly.
> 
> I'm experimenting around with Unrefined SB concoctions.  *My Hand-held Mixer came today so I had to give it a whirl and make up a little 4oz something*....



Ooooh! So what ya cookin' up over there @IDareT'sHair?


----------



## Aggie

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> *The NEB is definitely on the moisture side*. It is a great DC for moisture. I will be adding some protein to it to use it up but will be purchasing her light protein DCs from now on.


I need to replenish this DC soon plus add the APB Keratin DC for my next purchase since I didn't get anything during BF sales. I was caught up with so many new vendors, this one slipped through the cracks.

I wanted to try out Kindred Butters since I never purchased anything from them before. I added a couple new skincare and makeup lines to my regimen as well.

So yeah...too many new vendors had my attention this BF.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Aggie said:


> *Ooooh! So what ya cookin' up over there *


@Aggie
I couldn't understand why Ya'll were buying such large amounts!

One Pound actually doesn't make that much.

I think I'll get x4 4oz Jars out of this first pound.

Last night I made: Te.a Tree & Pepp.ermint.

This a.m. Imma whip up: Ri.ce Bran, Pum.pkin Seed, Hemp, EVOO & Sweet Almond Blend.

I may hafta' invest in some Fra.grance Oils. (And more Unrefined SB)


----------



## rileypak

Soultanicals is going to reduce their product offerings to 15 best sellers and limited edition runs of other stuff only...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@rileypak
I just emailed her because I thought she was going to have Conditioning Cream as a part of the Liter Sale and its not listed?

Now I'm regretting not getting a Liter of KG


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@rileypak
I meant to say, now I regret not grabbing that Liter of KG.  

Truthfully, I could quietly phase this line out and wouldn't be the least bit hurt.

I do have a Liter of Afrotastic.

ETA:  I know my beloved Conditioning Cream will be discontinued.

I got that same email and didn't read it because I was too busy tryna' grab my Conditioning Creme.


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak
> I meant to say, now I regret not grabbing that Liter of KG.
> 
> Truthfully, I could quietly phase this line out and wouldn't be the least bit hurt.
> 
> I do have a Liter of Afrotastic.
> 
> ETA:  I know my beloved Conditioning Cream will be discontinued.
> 
> I got that same email and didn't read it because I was too busy tryna' grab my Conditioning Creme.


I'm trying to decide if I'm going to grab some Frizz Whiz....


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@rileypak 
Imma pass.  Have you tried Fizz-Whizz before?

I may get some Fra.grance Oils for my SB mixtures.


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak
> Imma pass.  Have you tried Fizz-Whizz before?


I have and it's a nice leave in. Needs a sealant though because there are no oils in it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My Liquid Gold Castor Balm came today and one of my Ayurvedic Oils that was missing from my order.

Waiting on:
Jakeala
Bul.k Apoth (fra.grance oi.ls)
Deva Curl No Poo


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

Piping Rock has good EOs and EO blends @IDareT'sHair . I think they are having a sale right now and shipping is reasonable and quick.

Edens Garden also has great EOs and shipping is free. 

Love,
The EO Queen


----------



## Saludable84

@rileypak @IDareT'sHair i got the email and didn’t order. It’s funny, my friend, a fellow pj too, texted me this morning on fire. I felt the anger through my phone. She placed an order on BF and hasn’t gotten it yet and was offered a gift card or a refund, so she took the refund. 

I told her I had what she ordered in my mini fridge anyway


----------



## beautyaddict1913

Heyyyy y’all! I’m home from theeee longest day of work ever. Omg so much is going on that it’s crazy! I need to wash my hair in these cornrows this weekend. I will reflect on what to use. I’m tired of using the same things over and over but that’s the only way to finish stuff lol.


----------



## flyygirlll2

Morning Ladies!

I’ve been busy with work and just life in general lately. Thank you @Shay72 for mentioning that vendor on Etsy who sells whipped Shea Butter. I received it this week and it was nicely packaged with a note from her. This is by far the best Shea Butter mix I’ve used in my hair. It is whipped to perfection and is so creamy. It just melts into my hair 

Other Shea Butter mixes I’ve used in the past tend to just coat my hair but not this one. I’m also loving Anita Grant’s  Curl Conditioning Hair Milk. I only got a 2 oz to try but I will be getting the 5 0z one next time.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@flyygirlll2 
Hey Stranger-Danger!...


----------



## flyygirlll2

@IDareT'sHair Hey T! Yes Girl, it’s been a minute


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My Scents from "Bulk Apoth" shipped.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@flyygirlll2

Hair looks great in your Avi!  Nice & Healthy.

Glad it's thriving


----------



## flyygirlll2

@IDareT'sHair Thank you hun. I’m still trying to find the right products and methods for my hair.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

flyygirlll2 said:


> *Thank you hun. I’m still trying to find the right products and methods for my hair.*


@flyygirlll2 
Well Sis...Lemme tell you..You are doing something right!


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

IDareT'sHair said:


> @flyygirlll2
> Well Sis...Lemme tell you..You are doing something right!


Yes indeed you are!
@flyygirlll2 .


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@NaturallyATLPCH


----------



## flyygirlll2

@NaturallyATLPCH @IDareT'sHair Thank you ladies


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@flyygirlll2
I see we 'bout to be in this SB Challenge together!

Right now, I'm using TMN's Healing Butter which is UnrefSB.  I see you are using Sunshine's?  Nice!

I bought some UnrefSB, a cheapie hand-held mixer and some Fragrances.  Imma bout to start whipping up some batches.

I already made like x3 different batches (unscented).  One w/Te.a Tree & Pe.ppermint and one with JBCO, HBCO.  One with: EVOO, RBO, Pum.pkin Seed Oil, Hemp.Seed Oil.

They turned out nice & fluffly.  I made x3 4oz Jars and x1 8oz Jar.  When my "scents" get here I'll make one in Fruit Loo.ps or He.llo S.ugar or something.


----------



## flyygirlll2

I forgot that I also purchased 3 Curls Scalp Treatment. I see they’re still having their 40% sale. I have 2 bottles of the liquid vitamin but I haven’t been drinking it because I don’t like the taste of it. I’m trying to get past the taste in order to take it but idk. 


Waiting to see who else will be having a Christmas sale


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@flyygirlll2
I like that Blue.berry Tea Scalp Treatment.  Last time I checked it was OOS.  Lemme try to grab me a couple.


----------



## Beamodel

flyygirlll2 said:


> Morning Ladies!
> 
> I’ve been busy with work and just life in general lately. Thank you @Shay72 for mentioning that vendor on Etsy who sells whipped Shea Butter. I received it this week and it was nicely packaged with a note from her. This is by far the best Shea Butter mix I’ve used in my hair. It is whipped to perfection and is so creamy. It just melts into my hair



I think I might purchase some too @flyygirlll2 byt I’m in box braids and will be in them for a long time. Have you tried it on your skin? What scent did you get?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@flyygirlll2
The Scalp Tea is still showing OOS.


----------



## flyygirlll2

@IDareT'sHair Sunshine’s SB is very nice! 
Since it’s a  16 oz, it will last me a while. I just keep touching my hair like whose hair is this!? I sealed it on top of the Anita Grant Hair Milk and it feels soft and moisturized. 

I do want to get a hand mixer and start making my own one of these days but my laziness right now ain’t set up for it


----------



## flyygirlll2

Beamodel said:


> I think I might purchase some too @flyygirlll2 byt I’m in box braids and will be in them for a long time. Have you tried it on your skin? What scent did you get?



No, I haven’t tried it on my skin yet but from the way it’s whipped and easily melted into my strands, I’m guessing it will be just as wonderful. I got the strawberry heaven scent.


----------



## flyygirlll2

IDareT'sHair said:


> @flyygirlll2
> The Scalp Tea is still showing OOS.



Oh wow. I purchased them on Tuesday and they had sent me a shipping notification but it was in “pre-shipment” the whole time until yesterday.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@flyygirlll2 
Her SB was all the rage from the OG PJ's that use to be in this thread.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

flyygirlll2 said:


> *Oh wow. I purchased them on Tuesday and they had sent me a shipping notification but it was in “pre-shipment” the whole time until yesterday.*


@flyygirlll2
I have x2 but woulda' lika'to have grabbed x2 more since they still had 40%


----------



## IDareT'sHair

flyygirlll2 said:


> I do want to get a hand mixer and start making my own one of these days *but my laziness right now ain’t set up for it*


@flyygirlll2
Hmph.  Who you tellin'?
 That's probably why I'm over here makin' these 4oz batches.


----------



## flyygirlll2

IDareT'sHair said:


> @flyygirlll2
> Her SB was all the rage from the OG PJ's that use to be in this thread.


I can see why. That SB mix is bomb! 



IDareT'sHair said:


> @flyygirlll2
> I have x2 but woulda' lika'to have grabbed x2 more since they still had 40%



Hopefully they restock it. That 40% sale has been going on for a minute now too.



IDareT'sHair said:


> @flyygirlll2
> Hmph.  Who you tellin'?
> That's probably why I'm over here makin' these 4oz batches.



Girl, that’s why I was so happy Sunshine offers 16 oz of that SB cause right now I don’t want to be bothered


----------



## IDareT'sHair

flyygirlll2 said:


> *Girl, that’s why I was so happy Sunshine offers 16 oz of that SB cause right now I don’t want to be bothered*


@flyygirlll2
And...And....Guess What????  It's actually _harder_ than I thought


----------



## flyygirlll2

IDareT'sHair said:


> @flyygirlll2
> And...And....Guess What????  It's actually _harder_ than I thought


LOL. The funny thing is I do like DIY  but right now I just need it already prepared so I can use it and KIM.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

OT: 

I wonder if KB has a SB mix?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Shay72
What scent are you getting Sunshine's Butter in?


----------



## Froreal3

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> I have fine strands that thrive on consistent, protein. Not protein treatments here or there, but consistent protein. Shoot, hair is protein, it makes sense lol...
> I will not be trying anything new, I will be using what I know has worked in the past. SSI Restore and Repair mask (which used to be the Fortifying Hair Mask) worked well in the past and APB Bamboo and Algae mask has worked well in the past.
> 
> The only thing I will consistently use from MC is the Ancient Egyptian Gel and Curl Boasting Sherbet. Her stylers are good. Her DCs are good, but they do not pack enough protein punch for me.
> 
> SSI Okra was just okay, I have used it in the past but it didn't wow me.
> *My hair needs hydrolized proteins, not strength from henna, ayurvedic powders, etc. The proteins need to penetrate my strand's hair cortex to strengthen them, not coat the outside.*
> 
> I also need something cost effective that I can use weekly. CJ would not be it. Sarenzo's hair products, mainly her DCs, are terrible. Like I said, I am not wasting any money. Been in the game long enough to know what works.



My hair is the same. I noticed far less breakage and just better overall condition of my hair. I used to think my hair would feel dry midweek and spray it or put moisturizers on it. That's unnecessary. I probably only need to re-moisturize every four days. My hair doesn't like to be too moisturized. In fact, it needs to feel a bit on the dryer side, but not crispy dry kwim? I feel like it sheds or breaks more when it actually "feels soft like a cloud." I've been just using Colorful Neutral Protein Filler under Joico Moisture Recovery Balm (also has hydrolyzed keratin I think) and my hair likes this combo.


----------



## Shay72

You’re welcome @flyygirlll2! 

@Beamodel 
I’ve always just used it on my skin! This will be my first time using it on my hair.


----------



## Shay72

@IDareT'sHair 
Strawberry Heaven


----------



## Froreal3

Now y’all making me want the Sunshine butta...

ETA: Ordered it in Mango Butter scent.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

I have a Sunshine Butta in my cart in Strawberry Heaven . I haven't hit pay nah yet but might make it my last purchase of the year if I buy it.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

IDareT'sHair said:


> @NaturallyATLPCH


Hey girlie! @IDareT'sHair 
I have some pear scented Shea butter that I thought about throwing in my Ninja with some oils  .
I just want premade right now. Jakeala's SAHCP is good, I'll plow through that for now to be on the SB sided unless I purchase Sunshine's. (Or another SAHCP)


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

@Froreal3 my hair stays pretty moisturized during the week (I cowash after every workout) so I definitely need the protein reset weekly.


----------



## Froreal3

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> @Froreal3 my hair stays pretty moisturized during the week (I cowash after every workout) so I definitely need the protein reset weekly.


What protein do you use weekly? Are there any good moisturizers with hydrolyzed keratin? I've been using Redken Anti Snap (has wheat protein) as my leave in after I shampoo and DC/protein reconstruct. But what about moisturizers during the week?


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

Froreal3 said:


> What protein do you use weekly? Are there any good moisturizers with hydrolyzed keratin? I've been using Redken Anti Snap (has wheat protein) as my leave in after I shampoo and DC/protein reconstruct. But what about moisturizers during the week?


I used to use the Joico Leave In Reconstructor then I stopped. It has Hydrolized Keratin so that set the stage each week. I would seal with a butta along with APB's Hair Lotion. Once I cut my hair I didn't care but I do want to grow my top out a little more (I have a Mohawk now).
I was also using DCs with Hydrolized Wheat Protein but realized my hair likes Keratin. So, I am going to add the Colorful Neutral Protein Filler to a few of my current DCs to use them up but will keep SSI Repair and Restore Mask and APB Bamboo mask in rotation, eventually using them exclusively (adding a dab of the Colorful Neutral Protein Filler to the APB because of the Keratin).

Hmmmm, I wonder if APB could create a hair cream or moisturizer with keratin in it?


----------



## Froreal3

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> I used to use the Joico Leave In Reconstructor then I stopped. It has Hydrolized Keratin so that set the stage each week. I would seal with a butta along with APB's Hair Lotion. Once I cut my hair I didn't care but I do want to grow my top out a little more (I have a Mohawk now).
> I was also using DCs with Hydrolized Wheat Protein but realized my hair likes Keratin. So, I am going to add the Colorful Neutral Protein Filler to a few of my current DCs to use them up but will keep SSI Repair and Restore Mask and APB Bamboo mask in rotation, eventually using them exclusively (adding a dab of the Colorful Neutral Protein Filler to the APB because of the Keratin).
> 
> Hmmmm, I wonder if APB could create a hair cream or moisturizer with keratin in it?


Wheat protein is more moisturizing  for my hair. Keratin is strengthening for it. I put the Colorful underneath my DC weekly, but I'm thinking I want something with keratin to use as a moisturizer during the week as well.


----------



## Aggie

flyygirlll2 said:


> Morning Ladies!
> 
> I’ve been busy with work and just life in general lately. Thank you @Shay72 for mentioning that vendor on Etsy who sells whipped Shea Butter. I received it this week and it was nicely packaged with a note from her. This is by far the best Shea Butter mix I’ve used in my hair. It is whipped to perfection and is so creamy. It just melts into my hair
> 
> Other Shea Butter mixes I’ve used in the past tend to just coat my hair but not this one. I’m also loving Anita Grant’s  Curl Conditioning Hair Milk. I only got a 2 oz to try but I will be getting the 5 0z one next time.


@flyygirlll2, your hair looks  worthy. Love it hon.

By the way, spill the beans on this etsy vendor you speak of please. Your e-friend need a link pretty please.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

Froreal3 said:


> Wheat protein is more moisturizing  for my hair. Keratin is strengthening for it. I put the Colorful underneath my DC weekly, but I'm thinking I want something with keratin to use as a moisturizer during the week as well.


Exactly. Wheat and oat proteins are softening for me also.


----------



## flyygirlll2

Aggie said:


> @flyygirlll2, your hair looks  worthy. Love it hon.
> 
> By the way, spill the beans on this etsy vendor you speak of please. Your e-friend need a link pretty please.



Thanks hun!  
https://www.etsy.com/listing/561010856/strawberry-heaven-scent-coconut?ref=shop_home_active_2


----------



## Aggie

flyygirlll2 said:


> Thanks hun!
> https://www.etsy.com/listing/561010856/strawberry-heaven-scent-coconut?ref=shop_home_active_2


You're welcome and thank you too for the link.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> *I just want premade right now. Jakeala's SAHCP is good, I'll plow through that for now *to be on the SB sided unless I purchase Sunshine's. *(Or another SAHCP)*


@NaturallyATLPCH
I bought a 16oz of bolded (in Love Spellz Berry) and a 16oz APB Ayurvedic Creme.  

I guess I'm making my last 2017 purchases for the year.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Still haven't started on my Hair. 

I guess I'll oil soak later tonight and do it early tomorrow a.m.?


----------



## Froreal3

Did my hair last night. Prepooed with APB Creamy Oil in The Code scent (stuff is so good), then shampooed with some regular ol' Shea Moisture High Porosity, Dced with Joico Moisture Recovery with Colorful Neutral Protein Filler underneath. Used Redken Anti Snap (need to repurchase as it's almost done) leave in, sealed with APB creamy oil and twisted my hair with APB Cupuacu Pinapple Styler (I been sleeping on this...love it...very softening). 

I'mma need to ask Erica if she can make a moisturizer cream/lotion with keratin in it...similar to Aphogee Green Tea Reconstructorizer. I don't know of any really. I want to use it in between washes.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Aggie


----------



## Saludable84

Morning. 

I went to the link and
 
Y’all can look for yourselves 

@flyygirlll2 your hair is gorgeous and drool worthy as usual. You are too hard on yourself; your hair is beautiful!


----------



## Shay72

Just bought my Coconut Confidence in Strawberry Heaven scent with a gift card I got for Christmas . It wasn’t wrapped it ain’t like I opened it early.  Etsy said 20 other people had it in their cart too.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Saludable84
What's the story?  Obviously, I don't get it?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72 said:


> *Just bought my Coconut Confidence in Strawberry Heaven scent with a gift card I got for Christmas . It wasn’t wrapped it ain’t like I opened it early*.


@Shay72
This move right here just put you on the Naughty List!


----------



## Shay72

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Shay72
> This move right here just put you on the Naughty List!


I’m really on the naughty list then because I spent another gift card yesterday that came in a Christmas card .


----------



## Shay72

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Saludable84
> What's the story?  Obviously, I don't get it?


The picture shows she put the butter in her cart. So I’m guessing she bought it?


----------



## flyygirlll2

@Saludable84 Yes join in on this SB mix 

I’m not surprised by how many other people have this in their cart, that mixture is perfection IMO. 

Thank you hun  I am my worst critic but I try my best.


----------



## rileypak

Afternoon everyone!
I'll be trimming my twists today then resting because I've been in the crowds and traveling and I'm beat. Will do my hair tomorrow. Definitely using APB Keratin DC and might open up a few more APB items...


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

Saludable84 said:


> Morning.
> 
> I went to the link and
> View attachment 419733
> Y’all can look for yourselves
> 
> @flyygirlll2 your hair is gorgeous and drool worthy as usual. You are too hard on yourself; your hair is beautiful!


Yes @Saludable84 I am one of those . It has been sitting in my cart for a couple of days. I really want something with castor oil in it though. That is why I keep hesitating.
Anywho, I see the Ayurvedic Hair Cream is in a 16 ounce now. @IDareT'sHair . What scent did you get?


----------



## Saludable84

@IDareT'sHair When I went to put it in my cart  you know, for research, it told me how many people have it in their carts. I’ve never seen that before.


----------



## flyygirlll2

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> Yes @Saludable84 I am one of those . It has been sitting in my cart for a couple of days. I really want something with castor oil in it though. That is why I keep hesitating.
> Anywho, I see the Ayurvedic Hair Cream is in a 16 ounce now. @IDareT'sHair . What scent did you get?



If you’re looking for a Shea Butter mix with castor oil, you can try this vendor https://www.etsy.com/listing/515568297/born-natural-whipped-shea-butter-for https://www.etsy.com/listing/515568297/born-natural-whipped-shea-butter-for

IIRC you like olive oil too right? Cause that’s in there as well. I have this one too  and while I think it’s nice I prefer the one by Sunshine.


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie


@IDareT'sHair 

Hey hun. What are you up to right now? I was at church earlier and now home trying to catch up on posts here plus I have some house chores to do so in between I'll be doing both


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

flyygirlll2 said:


> If you’re looking for a Shea Butter mix with castor oil, you can try this vendor https://www.etsy.com/listing/515568297/born-natural-whipped-shea-butter-for https://www.etsy.com/listing/515568297/born-natural-whipped-shea-butter-for
> 
> IIRC you like olive oil too right? Cause that’s in there as well. I have this one too  and while I think it’s nice I prefer the one by Sunshine.


Thanks Chica! I sholl do loves me some olive oil.
I know I'll be getting Sunshine's though. I will probably be back on the butta grind, I have some Shea and mango butter, along with a Ninja to blend Shea butters with . (Got the idea from Hey Fran Hey on YouTube).


----------



## Froreal3

I literally can't wait to get these butters and fragrances! *bird man hands*


----------



## IDareT'sHair

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> *Anywho, I see the Ayurvedic Hair Cream is in a 16 ounce now.  What scent did you get?*


@NaturallyATLPCH
I asked her to list the 16oz because she offers a 16oz in the Mask.  I just got Red Velvet because I didn't know what else to get?  

I just used up some in Buttercreme and you still can smell the Ayurvedic influence/undertones, so I didn't wanna try anything fruity that might smell terrible mixed with Ayurveda, so I just got Red Velvet.


Aggie said:


> *Hey hun. What are you up to right now? I was at church earlier and now home trying to catch up on posts here plus I have some house chores to do so in between I'll be doing both*


@Aggie
Hey Lady!  Sounds good.  

I'm just relaxing.  Will oil up later for overnight though, probably with Amla?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I'll wait for alla' ya'll's reviews on Sunshine.  I got Jakeala's Shea Amla which was 'cheaper' using LHCF and I got APB's.  

Between those and my DIY whiched I've called _SheaVeda_ - so if Ya'll hear me referring to SheaVada - you'll know that's my Blend....

My next two batches = x1  4oz w/Strong Roots Pimento Oil and x1 4oz with Ayurvedic Oil Blend.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

IDareT'sHair said:


> I'll wait for alla' ya'll's reviews on Sunshine.  I got Jakeala's Shea Amla which was 'cheaper' using LHCF and I got APB's.
> 
> Between those and my DIY whiched I've called _SheaVeda_ - so if Ya'll hear me referring to SheaVada - you'll know that's my Blend....
> 
> My next two batches = x1  4oz w/Strong Roots Pimento Oil and x1 4oz with Ayurvedic Oil Blend.


Alright Miss Mixtress!


----------



## Aggie

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> Alright Miss Mixtress!


----------



## Aggie

I hear ya @IDareT'sHair. I have no idea what I'll be doing later - still too tired to be bothered with anything, hair related or otherwise.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> *I will probably be back on the butta grind,*


@NaturallyATLPCH
I'm there with you.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Aggie said:


> *I hear ya. I have no idea what I'll be doing later - still too tired to be bothered with anything, hair or otherwise*.


@Aggie 
I just wrapped Hair in Saran Wrap w/Amla for an Overnight "Soak"


----------



## Aggie

I just bought a Wetline Xtreme Dupe gel from Phatrmapacks thanks to Sharpened:






2 of Super Wet Jumbo Hair Styling Gel, Transparent, Maximum Hold 35.30 oz (1 Pack)


I am interested toknoiw how this perfgorms in comparison to the original old formulated Wetline Xtreme Gel. I just bought 2 jars to try out. We shall see. .


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Aggie 

I know you don't want/need any more B&BWds 3-wick Candles,  but a lot of them are $10.00.  I got a Balsam one for $6.

Here's $10.00 off $30.00: *FA175635* Expires 12/24 (tonight)


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> 
> I know you don't want/need any more B&BWds 3-wick Candles,  but a lot of them are $10.00.  I got a Balsam one for $6.
> 
> Here's $10.00 off $30.00: *FA175635* Expires 12/24 (tonight)


oooh, lemme go see now. Thanks boo


----------



## Beamodel

Shay72 said:


> Just bought my Coconut Confidence in Strawberry Heaven scent with a gift card I got for Christmas . It wasn’t wrapped it ain’t like I opened it early.  Etsy said 20 other people had it in their cart too.



@Shay72 

I just purchased it too (same scent). I was one of the 20 lol. I want to use it on my skin in the interim since I’m in box braids.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Aggie 
You getting anything else in 2017?


----------



## rileypak

I suddenly have the need to buy more leave in sprays


----------



## rileypak

I've made a cart with six candles and the other five I have are still in the box. 
I'm not fooling with y'all and these BBW candles today


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Merry Merry Ladies!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> *I've made a cart with six candles and the other five I have are still in the box. *
> *I'm not fooling with y'all and these BBW candles today*


@rileypak
They smell so good....

Girl, you need to be burnin' them thangs


----------



## rileypak

Merry Christmas everyone!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@rileypak
Have you started on your Hair yet? 

I can't beweave it took me this long to get around to doing my Hair?

I have my Ayurvedic Hair Paste in (on dry Hair finally), will get under the Dryer for a bit with this and will cleanse it out.

Will DC with Jessicurl DT.  Should use up a bunch of Cleansers this wash.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> *Alright Miss Mixtress!*


@NaturallyATLPCH
Gurl.....I'm 'Bout to get my Mix On!

Don't Ya'll try to stop me!


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak
> Have you started on your Hair yet?


Not yet. Later today


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@rileypak 
Tried to "force out" a 40% BM Cart but couldn't do it.  Minimum $35 and they make it hard to get to it.  

So, I backed it out.  I had a 16oz DC'er (which I don't need) and a couple other things I don't particularly need. *cough*


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@rileypak 
You got me feeling like you.  

I can't beweave I still haven't done my Hair yet!  And it's MONDAY!

Wash-Day thrown completely O-F-F


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Merry Christmas Divas


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

Merry Christmas everyone!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Used Up:
x1 16oz As I Am Cleansing Pudding (Jar).  I think I might have x1 b/up (probably not?)
x1 8oz Alikay Coconut Cleanse Me (no b/ups - but will definitely get this in a Larger Size)
x1 8oz Cream & Coco Spun Sugar Reconstructors (x2 b/ups - maybe more - I keep finding them)


----------



## IDareT'sHair

RANDOM:
So when did all these Vendors start sending out Christ.mas e-Wishes?  I'm not knocking it (by no means), but I am getting quite a few.


----------



## Saludable84

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> 
> I know you don't want/need any more B&BWds 3-wick Candles,  but a lot of them are $10.00.  I got a Balsam one for $6.
> 
> Here's $10.00 off $30.00: *FA175635* Expires 12/24 (tonight)



Ahh man. Was looking for a code via email last night because I have a cart made.


----------



## Saludable84

Merry Christmas


----------



## flyygirlll2

Merry Christmas Ladies! 

I started on my hair early this morning. I wanted to go another week since I began washing bi-weekly but my scalp is so itchy. I found some African Black Soap at Marshall’s a while back. I mixed some kaolin clay into it and my hair felt cleansed with my coils clumped nicely. 

My Anita Grant Curl Milk fell on the floor and broke  couldn’t salvage any of it. I do have BeijaFlor Naturals Maracuja Milk that I can use as a leave in instead. I’m DC’ing now with 21 Century Woman’s Hair Stew under her DC. 

OAN- The Hot Head thermal cap is ok but doesn’t hold heat for long at all. I had to grab my Heat Therapy Wrap.


----------



## Shay72

Merry Christmas!

I need to start on my hair too. I was supposed to do it on Saturday, then yesterday, now today. I'll get it done today its just a matter of when. Let me go start now.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

IDareT'sHair said:


> Used Up:
> x1 16oz As I Am Cleansing Pudding (Jar).  I think I might have x1 b/up (probably not?)
> *x1 8oz Cream & Coco Spun Sugar Reconstructors (x2 b/ups - maybe more - I keep finding them)*


----------



## IDareT'sHair

flyygirlll2 said:


> *I’m DC’ing now with 21 Century Woman’s Hair Stew.*



@flyygirlll2
Is this product worth the $?


----------



## flyygirlll2

IDareT'sHair said:


> @flyygirlll2
> Is this product worth the $?



I think it’s a nice treatment but I wouldn’t say it’s a “must have” product. It’s essentially Cassia blended with other herbs. Once I’m done using it, I will most likely make one myself since I have most of the ingredients on hand.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

flyygirlll2 said:


> *I think it’s a nice treatment but I wouldn’t say it’s a “must have” product*. *Once I’m done using it, I will most likely make one myself since I have most of the ingredients on hand.*


@flyygirlll2


I was going to ask you this!  Thank you for being so thorough.


----------



## rileypak

Still haven't done my hair 
I'll get to it later tonight after a nap


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> You getting anything else in 2017?



Already got a few things from JMoniques Naturals:

*Charcoal Deep Treatment  *(Size: 16oz.) 

*Jasmine Body Butter - 8oz.* 

*Roses Body Butter - 8oz.* x2

*Strawberries in Champagne Body Butter - 8oz.* x2

*White Chocolate Body Butter - 8 oz*


----------



## Aggie

@IDareT'sHair 
I also got:

x2 *Super Wet Jumbo Hair Styling Gel, Transparent, Maximum Hold 35.30 oz *from Pharmapacks.com I got this to compare to the old formula Wetline Xtreme gel.


----------



## BrownBetty

Merry Christmas Ladies!  I hope you all had a great day!

I cooked and ate and napped and ate some more.


----------



## rileypak

Finally starting on my hair


----------



## Aggie

It's Boxing Day here in the Bahamas and I'm off today but still recuperating from the last 10 days of constant work before Christmas Day. I am still too tired to wash my hair. We have a family dinner at my sister's house at approximately 5 pm today so I may take a nap before that. 

I trust everyone had a super holiday weekend.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Aggie 
What's Boxing Day Mean?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I went to B&BWs to Exchange a Candle it was STACKED! 

I had forgotten how crowded those Semi-Annual S.ales are and how "popular". 

Too crowded to look, so I just made my exchanged and booked.  I may go back later this week.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Oh...
@Aggie  I was thinking about grabbing a couple more Rum & Raisin's from J.Monique.


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> What's Boxing Day Mean?


@IDareT'sHair 

It was started in the UK about 800 years ago, during the Middle Ages. It was the day when the alms box, collection boxes for the poor often kept in churches, were traditionally opened so that the contents could be distributed to poor people. Although, today, I don't see this being practiced in my country and honestly, never have .


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> Oh...
> @Aggie  I was thinking about grabbing a couple more Rum & Raisin's from J.Monique.


Okay but you know this is the last day of the sale right? I just got a notification from Julie.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Aggie 
Yes, I got the Notification that today was the last day.  Lemme mosey on over there.

Well, at least Box Day gave you a day off work.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Saludable84 
You getting any Sarenzo?  With their "Sneaky" Sales.


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> Yes, I got the Notification that today was the last day.  Lemme mosey on over there.
> 
> Well, at least Box Day gave you a day off work.


Yes I am happy to have the day off today and will be back at it tomorrow but I get another break this coming weekend including next Monday .


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Aggie said:


> Yes I am happy to have the day off today and will be back at it tomorrow but *I get another break this coming weekend including next Monday *.


Right!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Aggie 
Got:
x2 Frozen Margarita's (Spring)
x1 Rum & Raisin (b/up to the b/ups)


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> Got:
> x2 Frozen Margarita's (Spring)
> x1 Rum & Raisin (b/up to the b/ups)


Nice. I've got 7 jars of Rum and Raisin Body Butters left in my stash now - I only used up 1 so far.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@rileypak 
So Gurl...is that Hair ddiid yet?


----------



## Saludable84

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Saludable84
> You getting any Sarenzo?  With their "Sneaky" Sales.




I caught the 35% and the discount was right for everything I needed. I got the email 1.5 hours before the 35% expired so I guess I got lucky this time


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Aggie 
Have you had Frozen Margarita?  It's one of my favs.  As well as Georgia Sunrise and Mango and of course Rum & Raisin.

I still haven't tried that Sweet Orange and I need to do that soon!  It's been in my Stash since last Holi.day Sale.


----------



## Aggie

*From Piping Rock I just bought:*

Peppermint-Spearmint Essential Oil Blend 1/2 oz (15 mL) Dropper Bottle x2

Odorless Garlic 1200 mg 200 Softgels x1

Vitamin C 1000 mg w/ Bioflavonoids & Rose Hips 250 Capsules x1

High Potency Vitamin D3 5000 IU 250 Softgels

Relax Ease Essential Oil Blend 1/2 oz (15mL) Dropper Bottle x3

Calendula 100% Pure Essential Oil 1/2 oz (15 ml) Dropper Bottle x2 

L-Lysine 1000 mg (Free Form) 100 Coated Caplets x1 

Ylang Ylang Oil 100% Pure Essential Oil 1/2 oz (15 ml) Dropper Bottle x1


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Saludable84 said:


> I caught the 35% and the discount was right for everything I needed. *I got the email 1.5 hours before the 35% expired so I guess I got lucky this time *


@Saludable84
I was wondering about this?

I looked in my email after you posted this and it was sitting in my Junk!  It came in at 2:36 but I didn't see it until 4:09.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Aggie 
I was in Piping Rock too. 

Didn't get anything, but my previous order did ship today.


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak
> So Gurl...is that Hair ddiid yet?


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> Have you had Frozen Margarita?  It's one of my favs.  As well as Georgia Sunrise and Mango and of course Rum & Raisin.
> 
> I still haven't tried that Sweet Orange and I need to do that soon!  It's been in my Stash since last Holi.day Sale.


I've had them but gave the first 2 to my sister since I didn't care too much for them. She loved them a lot. The Mango I liked but used it up and don't have any backups at the moment. 

I purchased 2 jars each of Rose Butter and the Strawberry one. A friend said she tried and loved them so I'm testing them as well.


----------



## Saludable84

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Saludable84
> I was wondering about this?
> 
> I looked in my email after you posted this and it was sitting in my Junk!  It came in at 2:36 but I didn't see it until 4:09.



I didn’t see the email until 3:35. I check my email roughly once every couple of hours, which is why I felt lucky, but with sarenzo, I always feel it’s intentional. By the time I sent the email to a friend, he was going to catch the 30%. I’m sure he doesn’t care, but still.


----------



## Saludable84

@Aggie @IDareT'sHair i was on piping.rock yesterday. Got some Castor oil. I also have some other oils I like from them. I haven’t tried their EO’s yet, but I do love their service.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

Colored my mane natural blue black today. My old color was growing out.
I LOVE it.
Sprayed in my Joico Reconstructor Leave In, twisted with my MC Twisting gel. I may be going out tomorrow so I wanted a Lil definition just in case.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

Ship ship from BBW today also.


----------



## Saludable84

Took DH to white.barn today. Well actually, it was the other way around, but whatever. He was picking out candles. It was worse in BBW though. Anyway, the small candles were regular price ($14.50) so I put them back, but we took the big ones. He asked me the original price for the big one and his face went  when I told him. Shocker right  then I had a $10 off $40 coupon. Got 4 candles and some hand soap. So my total was decent. But remember when I told DH how much the candles are regularly? Guess who was debating on buying a crate. 

I said let’s go


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


>



@rileypak 
So...I take that as a "NOOOOOOOO"


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Aggie said:


> I've had them but gave the first 2 to my sister since I didn't care too much for them. She loved them a lot. The Mango I liked but used it up and don't have any backups at the moment.
> 
> I purchased 2 jars each of Rose Butter and the *Strawberry one*_._ A friend said she tried and loved them so I'm testing them as well.


@Aggie 
Hated This!  And no way was I trying the Rose


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak
> So...I take that as a "NOOOOOOOO"


Uhhhh Cantu was applied last night and I'm undoing my old twists right now if that helps?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Saludable84 
I Agree.  Those prices are so ridiculous.  A Sale is the only way I would buy those.  Sure, if you get the right one(s), the throws are excellent, but you have to get the right ones.  

I am burning Twisted Peppermint now in my Kitchen, but I can smell it all the way in my Bed.room.

But yes, I agree, they are not worth $24-$26.50


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> *Uhhhh Cantu was applied last night and I'm undoing my old twists right now if that helps? *


@rileypak
I was not going to let the Debil use you to make me not do my hair again.


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak
> I was not going to let the Debil use you to make me not do my hair again.


I'm always a fan of luxuriously long wash days *shrugs*


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> *I'm always a fan of luxuriously long wash days *shrugs* *


@rileypak 
Okay


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak
> Okay


Considering I've had a wash day stretch out over four days...yeah


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> *Considering I've had a wash day stretch out over four days...yeah*


@rileypak 
Maybe I'll try something like that over MLK Day

But I prolly won't.


----------



## Saludable84

rileypak said:


> I'm always a fan of luxuriously long wash days *shrugs*



......ok


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

Any New Year's sales?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@NaturallyATLPCH
How's the Color Looking?  I bet that "black" is giving you a totally new look!


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

IDareT'sHair said:


> @NaturallyATLPCH
> How's the Color Looking?  I bet that "black" is giving you a totally new look!


Nice and luscious. Blue black but very natural. I love it.
I had it dyed natural black already but it grew out a lot.


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> Hated This!  And no way was I trying the Rose


I like rose scents so this should be alright for me. Now the strawberry one is another thing altogether. I have no idea how I'd feel about it so I'll just have to see when I get it .


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Aggie said:


> *I like rose scents so this should be alright for me. Now the strawberry one is another thing altogether. I have no idea how I'd feel about it so I'll just have to see when I get it* .


@Aggie 
Mine smelled absolutely nothing like Strawberry.  It was a heavy "Floral" scent and I hate Floral stuff (generally).


----------



## IDareT'sHair

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> *Nice and luscious. Blue black but very natural. I love it.
> I had it dyed natural black already but it grew out a lot.*


@NaturallyATLPCH
Nice! 

I'm trying to grow out this Henna and switch over permanently to a Semi.  I could use it on top of it, but I wanna try to see if I can get rid of this Henna w/o cutting.

OAN:  Are you buying anything else in 2017?  I'd like to make another purchase or two. 

I just remembered I said I might add that Pink Sugar Cookies to my existing order.  I hope it doesn't push it back till 4th of July 

Oh, I was in Pi.ping Ro.ck but didn't hit PayNah.  I have one small order from them that shipped yesterday.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Hi PJ's!

Hope all is well.  

SheaVeda has a new "Growth Formula" that has Cinnamon Oil & Clove Oil.

So from SheaVeda I have (4oz):
Ayurvedic Blend (Black Seed Oil & Amla)
Itchy Scalp Formula (T.ea Tre.e, Pepp.ermint, Sp.earmint, Eucalyptus)
Island Blend: (Haitian Black Castor, Jamaican Black Castor)
Oil Blend: Pumpkin Seed,  Rice Bran, Hemp, EVOO, EVCO
Hot Blend: Strong Roots Pimento Oil

It's been fun mixing these up.  Nice and Whipped.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

It does not look like I will be buying anything hair related for the remainder of the year. I am pretty stocked on things for now. @IDareT'sHair 
I mean, I can hold out considering the new year is only a few days away .
I feel you about Jakeala though smh...


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

I have come to the conclusion that my fine strands cannot deal with Shea butter or heavy butters . I will have to use them very, very sparingly, like, on my ends.
My hair responds better to cream based moisturizers. I do not even need to seal with an oil or oil based product. Now I see why the LOC method does not apply to fine strand curlies. Still learning this head.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@NaturallyATLPCH 
SB has really helped me so far with my detangling nightmares. 

Clawd I wish I would have known about it before I took to the Scissors to cut them out.  And....before I bought a bunch of detangling spritzs, cream rinses etc.....

2017 and all the tangles, knotting, matting, locing was a Nightmare.  If nothing more, it definitely helped me alleviate that hurdle.

Like you, still learning this head.


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> SheaVeda has a new "Growth Formula" that has Cinnamon Oil & Clove Oil.



Alright now!


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

I realized a lot of the information out there is not really fitting for fine haired naturals.
I have already noticed a difference in my hair just by incorporating frequent protein, even though protein is looked down upon in the natural hair community. It is not always about moisture, moisture, moisture. My strands need strength before any butter, cream, etc.
I think I may start a protein thread for 2018.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> *Alright now! *


@rileypak 
Hey Riley - I should have called it T-Veda!


NaturallyATLPCH said:


> *I think I may start a protein thread for 2018*.


@NaturallyATLPCH 
If you do, I'm in.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

T-Veda 
Patent it @IDareT'sHair


----------



## Shay72

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> I have come to the conclusion that my fine strands cannot deal with Shea butter or heavy butters . I will have to use them very, very sparingly, like, on my ends.
> My hair responds better to cream based moisturizers. I do not even need to seal with an oil or oil based product. Now I see why the LOC method does not apply to fine strand curlies. Still learning this head.


This is all me. I’ll use my Shea Butter for HOTs by themselves or on top of my DC’s. Anything else and my hair is a greasy weighed down mess. A shipping label has been created for my Coconut Confidence from Sunshine.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Shay72
Good Point.

I was wondering if HOTs, Pre-Poos etc...would work for someone with fine strands.

Are you using Sunshine on both Ha.ir &  Bo.dy?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> *T-Veda*
> *Patent it*


@NaturallyATLPCH
Shooot Gurl.....

You betta' be glad your Hair don't like/can't use Shea or I'd be coming for all them Coins!


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

IDareT'sHair said:


> @NaturallyATLPCH
> Shooot Gurl.....
> 
> You betta' be glad your Hair don't like/can't use Shea or I'd be coming for all them Coins!


Shea is my friend on my ends !


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Shay72
> Good Point.
> 
> I was wondering if HOTs, Pre-Poos etc...would work for someone with fine strands.
> 
> Are you using Sunshine on both Ha.ir &  Bo.dy?


I know you did not ask me, but I can prepoo with no problems, even using oils when I DC.
It is when I use them to style or "Seal" when the problems happen.

Kinky Tresses Coconut Mango butter is PERFECT. I need more buttas like that.

I still have Sunshine in my cart. Since I am developing a scalp sensitivity to certain fragrances and fragrance oils, I am being really cautious with this purchase if I bite.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> *I still have Sunshine in my cart. Since I am developing a scalp sensitivity to certain fragrances and fragrance oils, I am being really cautious with this purchase if I bite.*


@NaturallyATLPCH
From what I hear: T-Veda has a sensitive scalp formula. 

Custom made to your needs.

I asked all Ya'll.  I just mentioned Shay!


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

IDareT'sHair said:


> @NaturallyATLPCH
> From what I hear: T-Veda has a sensitive scalp formula.
> 
> Custom made to your needs.
> 
> I asked all Ya'll.  I just mentioned Shay!


Okay T-Veda I see you boo!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> *Okay T-Veda I see you boo! *


@NaturallyATLPCH

You know how we do.  I hope my little hobby last past the new year.


----------



## Shay72

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> I realized a lot of the information out there is not really fitting for fine haired naturals.
> I have already noticed a difference in my hair just by incorporating frequent protein, even though protein is looked down upon in the natural hair community. It is not always about moisture, moisture, moisture. My strands need strength before any butter, cream, etc.
> I think I may start a protein thread for 2018.


I’m a big fan of protein. My hair loves it.


----------



## Shay72

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> I know you did not ask me, but I can prepoo with no problems, even using oils when I DC.
> It is when I use them to style or "Seal" when the problems happen.
> 
> Kinky Tresses Coconut Mango butter is PERFECT. I need more buttas like that.
> 
> I still have Sunshine in my cart. Since I am developing a scalp sensitivity to certain fragrances and fragrance oils, I am being really cautious with this purchase if I bite.


@IDareT'sHair 
My answer is similar to @NaturallyATLPCH. She has found it works on her ends only. I’ve found that I can only use it for HOTs and on top of my DC’s. Otherwise it’s too much. That’s why I don’t use Shea Moisture hair products anymore. In the past I only used Sunshine on my skin but now I will use it on my skin and hair. I’m contemplating using it to grease my scalp too.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

IDareT'sHair said:


> @NaturallyATLPCH
> 
> You know how we do.  I hope my little hobby last past the new year.


Gurl it will because you have found something that works!
Imma get my Shea mix on for skin though. Already got a crap load of fragrance oils in my Bulk Apothecary cart, trying to narrow them down.

We actually have some cold temps this year so I am using my body frostings, creamy oils, and other buttas on my skin.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@NaturallyATLPCH
I'm glad you have confidence in me.  That I don't get bored of it.

I have to incorporate the ones I've bought into my Regimen (SSI, Jakeala, APB etc....)

My stuff from Bulk Apoth hasn't arrived yet.  I will be glad when it gets here so I can whip up some smell goods.

All my stuff currently smells medicinal or ayurvedic or like JBCO or something.  None of it smells good.

ETA: My stuff from Bulk-A should arrive Friday.


----------



## BrownBetty

Ulta has their jumbo sale back on.  I am debating if I need another cream clarifying poo.


----------



## Saludable84

BrownBetty said:


> Ulta has their jumbo sale back on.  I am debating if I need another cream clarifying poo.


 I had 4 in a cart yesterday


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Saludable84 said:


> *I had 4 in a cart yesterday*


@Saludable84


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brown-B's Post reminded me I have a Liter of DevaC No-Poo on the way (b/up to the b/up)


----------



## Froreal3

My Bulk Apothery order is missing two items. My grapeseed and coconut oils!  Y’all know I emailed them with the quickness!

I got everything else and the fragrance oils smell heavenly! Got three of APB’s fragrances too that I love. (The Code aka Pink Code, Green Apple aka Granny Smith Apple, and Pink Vanilla Kiss which had the same name).


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

Froreal3 said:


> My Bulk Apothery order is missing two items. My grapeseed and coconut oils!  Y’all know I emailed them with the quickness!
> 
> I got everything else and the fragrance oils smell heavenly! Got three of APB’s fragrances too that I love. (The Code aka Pink Code, Green Apple aka Granny Smith Apple, and Pink Vanilla Kiss which had the same name).


The Code must be a popular fragrance because she ran out.
I have Pink Vanilla Kiss in my cart also.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Froreal3
My Bulk-A isn't due to arrive until Friday (for some reason?) I thought we ordered around the same time?

I got x5 Frag.rance Oi.ls - I hope all x5 arrive as ordered.  UGHH....and it's my 1st time ordering from them.  I don't want no mess.

I have a Wish-List made.  I'll have to see how they handle yours 1st and if all of my stuff arrives before I place a 2nd order.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@NaturallyATLPCH
Should I or should I not add that Pink Sugar Cookie? 

Or should I order a bottle of Fra.grance Oi.l close to it and scent/make my own?


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Hey divas
I got my 2 cleansing creams from Ulta so I'm set with that for 2018. I also got 2 jars of melt down from Ouid.ad during their after Christmas sale
I wanted some more soap from Sarenzo but see I missed the secret sale. Not sure I'll be getting anything else


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> Mine smelled absolutely nothing like Strawberry.  It was a heavy "Floral" scent and I hate Floral stuff (generally).



@IDareT'sHair 
Whoa! My friend said hers smelled a little like strawberry and not overpoweringly so. I might like it based on her review. Julie sent me my first 2 packages combined and so did Hairveda - I really appreciated that so much because it reduced my freight costs.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@rileypak

So did your long & luxurious h/air day finally end??????


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Aggie
Mine smelled nothing like Strawberry - not even remotely.  It smelled like flowers.


----------



## Aggie

@IDareT'sHair 
Julie also sent me a free Kukui Nut Hair & Scalp Balm Conditioner to try. I picked them up from the courier this evening. The Kukui Nut Balm has a lovely subtle sweet cocoa fragrance  - not like that heavy cocoa fragrance that I hate so much .

The only thing I don't like about it is the packaging. It's packaged in those small shoe polish cans I remember my dad and brother used to use years ago and maybe still use but I dunno for sure. It leaked a little too but not a lot. I will definitely have to change the jar. I really hate opening it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Aggie said:


> *Julie sent me my first 2 packages combined and so did Hairveda - I really appreciated that so much because it reduced my freight costs.*


@Aggie
That was very nice of them.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Aggie said:


> *The only thing I don't like about it is the packaging. It's packaged in those small shoe polish cans I remember my dad and brother used to use years ago and maybe still use but I dunno for sure. It leaked a little too but not a lot. I will definitely have to change the jar. I really hate opening it*.


@Aggie
Yeah, I know the tin-can thing you're talmbout.

I use to buy a Ha.ir Ba.lm from a vendor who had their's in one of those tin-can thingys.  I can't remember who it was?


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak
> Hey Riley - I should have called it T-Veda!
> 
> @NaturallyATLPCH
> If you do, I'm in.


+1 in as well!


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> That was very nice of them.


Yes it was. I didn't even have to ask Hairveda to do it - they just went ahead and shipped them together. I like that.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

IDareT'sHair said:


> @NaturallyATLPCH
> Should I or should I not add that Pink Sugar Cookie?
> 
> Or should I order a bottle of Fra.grance Oi.l close to it and scent/make my own?


If you could find that fragrance of course the latter would be my vote considering how long Jakeala takes.


----------



## Froreal3

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> The Code must be a popular fragrance because she ran out.
> I have Pink Vanilla Kiss in my cart also.



Pink Vanilla Kiss is a lovely fragrance, but I used the whole .5 ounce up for my one batch of whipped Shea Butter mix! It needs to have a lot of fragrance (at least for me) since it's more on the light side. I think I can smell it better in APB's mixes because the shea butter or other butters she may use aren't smelly.  

I love The Code! The Code (Pink Code) is really sexy imo. SO loves the scent on me. I will make my next batch with that. I also got Vicky Secret's Bombshell. I will make my Shea Butter mixes with the strong scents. 



IDareT'sHair said:


> @Froreal3
> My Bulk-A isn't due to arrive until Friday (for some reason?) I thought we ordered around the same time?
> 
> I got x5 Frag.rance Oi.ls - I hope all x5 arrive as ordered.  UGHH....and it's my 1st time ordering from them.  I don't want no mess.
> 
> I have a Wish-List made.  I'll have to see how they handle yours 1st and if all of my stuff arrives before I place a 2nd order.


MY first time ordering too and I can't believe they missed two important oils! My shea butta mix came out decent with just some EVOO I had on hand and the castor oil from Bulk-A, but still I wanted all the yummy goodness of the coconut for hygral fatigue and the grapeseed for ceramides.


----------



## Froreal3

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> I have come to the conclusion that my fine strands cannot deal with Shea butter or heavy butters . I will have to use them very, very sparingly, like, on my ends.
> My hair responds better to cream based moisturizers. I do not even need to seal with an oil or oil based product. Now I see why the LOC method does not apply to fine strand curlies. Still learning this head.


What happens to your strands when you put the shea butter on them? Even whipped? Because today I put my whipped blend of the SB and mango butter that I made myself and it was heavenly going on.


----------



## Aggie

Froreal3 said:


> *My Bulk Apothery order is missing two items.* My grapeseed and coconut oils!  Y’all know I emailed them with the quickness!
> 
> I got everything else and the fragrance oils smell heavenly! Got three of APB’s fragrances too that I love. (The Code aka Pink Code, Green Apple aka Granny Smith Apple, and Pink Vanilla Kiss which had the same name).


My last BA order was a super disappointment for me. I love their products but 2 of the 4 bottles of oils I bought from them were busted and leaked all over my other Products I had in the box. Huge disappointment for me. 
It scarred me from purchasing from them ever since. I tried ordering a few times since then - about a year and a half ago - but just couldn't .


----------



## Froreal3

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> I realized a lot of the information out there is not really fitting for fine haired naturals.
> I have already noticed a difference in my hair just by incorporating frequent protein, even though protein is looked down upon in the natural hair community. It is not always about moisture, moisture, moisture. My strands need strength before any butter, cream, etc.
> I think I may start a protein thread for 2018.


I will be in the protein thread if you start it.


----------



## Froreal3

Aggie said:


> My last BA order was a super disappointment for me. I love their products but 2 of the 4 bottles of oils I bought from them were busted and leaked all over my other Products I had in the box. Huge disappointment for me.
> It scarred me from purchasing from them ever since. I tried ordering a few times since then - about a year and a half ago - but just couldn't .


Oh that really sucks! All their stuff was packaged perfectly...if only I had received my two other oils.


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak
> 
> So did your long & luxurious h/air day finally end??????


Yes...mostly 
I didn't style it yet. Just got six big twists in a slap cap at the moment


----------



## Shay72

Froreal3 said:


> What happens to your strands when you put the shea butter on them? Even whipped? Because today I put my whipped blend of the SB and mango butter that I made myself and it was heavenly going on.


For me it sits on my hair but doesn’t absorb or sink in. No matter how little you use. 

@NaturallyATLPCH 
I would join the protein thread


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

Froreal3 said:


> What happens to your strands when you put the shea butter on them? Even whipped? Because today I put my whipped blend of the SB and mango butter that I made myself and it was heavenly going on.


As @Shay72 stated in her reply, it just sits on my hair. It does not absorb, no matter how little I use. If I use it on my ends, it has to be a very tiny amount and with some butter mixtures that can be hit or miss as far as absorption.
The last thing I need are greasy pillow cases with acne prone skin .


----------



## Froreal3

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> As @Shay72 stated in her reply, it just sits on my hair. It does not absorb, no matter how little I use. If I use it on my ends, it has to be a very tiny amount and with some butter mixtures that can be hit or miss as far as absorption.
> The last thing I need are greasy pillow cases with acne prone skin .


I don’t mind if it doesn’t absorb. The point for me is to keep moisture in. It’s like a layer of fat or blubber for my hair.


----------



## Shay72

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> As @Shay72 stated in her reply, it just sits on my hair. It does not absorb, no matter how little I use. If I use it on my ends, it has to be a very tiny amount and with some butter mixtures that can be hit or miss as far as absorption.
> The last thing I need are greasy pillow cases with acne prone skin .


I had to give up on the loc method when I noticed that I was leaving grease stains on my chair at work. I usually have one of those low back chairs but now I have one of those tall back leather chairs.  I don't share an office or anything but still.....When I changed offices one of the staff wanted my old chair. I was like naw take the one in my new office and I will take this old one with me .


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Aggie 
How did Bulk-A resolve your issue?  I don't want no mess from these folks.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Froreal3 said:


> * It’s like a layer of fat or blubber for my hair.*


@Froreal3 


No You Didn't!  Lawd.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> I have come to the conclusion that my fine strands cannot deal with Shea butter or heavy butters . I will have to use them very, very sparingly, like, on my ends.
> My hair responds better to cream based moisturizers. I do not even need to seal with an oil or oil based product. Now I see why the LOC method does not apply to fine strand curlies. Still learning this head.


@NaturallyATLPCH I can use them but they must be really whipped, if not it will just sit on my hair. I also incorporate some form of protein weekly into my regimen to keep my hair happy. I have liquid protein LI's, R/Os and DC's that I rotate weekly and since doing that a few years back my hair has thrived.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My Bulk-A came today.  I haven't gotten them out of my box yet tho.  Will get them out in a few.  Hope there is no missing items, no spillage etc....

I also did another Bulk-A Cart for some more scents.  Lemme see how these smell before I hit PayNah.

I was upset Sarenzo went up on their Size and Price of the Bod.y Fros.tings so I may make my own (for Spring/Summa) if I can find the right scents and the right consistency.

My B&BWs Candle came today.  I thought I was getting x3 but they only sent  & charged me for x1.


----------



## Froreal3

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> How did Bulk-A resolve your issue?  I don't want no mess from these folks.



I know you didn't quote me, but they immediately sent out my two products.  



IDareT'sHair said:


> @Froreal3
> 
> 
> No You Didn't!  Lawd.


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> How did Bulk-A resolve your issue?  I don't want no mess from these folks.


At the time, I was in no mood for a battle so I said nothing regrettably. Next time I will though.


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> My Bulk-A came today.  I haven't gotten them out of my box yet tho.  Will get them out in a few.  Hope there is no missing items, no spillage etc....
> 
> *I also did another Bulk-A Cart for some more scents.  Lemme see how these smell before I hit PayNah.*
> 
> I was upset Sarenzo went up on their Size and Price of the Bod.y Fros.tings so I may make my own (for Spring/Summa) if I can find the right scents and the right consistency.
> 
> *My B&BWs Candle came today.*  I thought I was getting x3 but they only sent  & charged me for x1.



@IDareT'sHair 

Please let me know how you like the scents from Bulk-A. I really need to go over there and prepare a cart soon. Their shipping cost is way better than newdirectionsaromatics - plus if you order any amount less than $100, you are charged some ridiculous administrative fee of $20 automatically. So I always wait until I need at least that much in products before I purchase there. 

Also I got my candles yesterday as well and the winter one smells awesome. I also like the Myrrh one a lot. The Pumpkin Pecan Waffle is delicious as well.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

Winter is one of my favorites @Aggie . I have been burning that one during this cold snap we are having.

I ordered another as one of the five that should arrive this weekend.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

Used up a Loreal Extraordinary Oil with amla extract conditioner today. I will repurchase at some point, I love the smell and how soft it makes my hair.


----------



## Aggie

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> *Winter is one of my favorites* @Aggie . I have been burning that one during this cold snap we are having.
> 
> I ordered another as one of the five that should arrive this weekend.





Agreed for me too. Too bad it's not available year-round


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My B&BWs Candles came today and One of them: "White Woods" was totally broken inside the sleeve.  I will take that back tomorrow. 
They charged me $18.00 plus shipping for:
Balsam
White Woods
Sweater Weather

Interesting because they were $10.00 but they charged me $7.00 a piece for Sweater Weather and White Woods and $4 bucks for Balsam?  Not sure how they came up with the prices.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Aggie @Froreal3
My Bulk-A came.  

Everything was good and in order.  Scents are on point and I wanna buy some more.

I think I'll be making my own Bo.dy Cremes for Spring/Summer and will order some scents then.  But I am very pleased.


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> My B&BWs Candles came today and One of them: "White Woods" was totally broken inside the sleeve.  I will take that back tomorrow.
> They charged me $18.00 plus shipping for:
> Balsam
> White Woods
> Sweater Weather
> 
> Interesting because they were $10.00 but they charged me $7.00 a piece for Sweater Weather and White Woods and $4 bucks for Balsam?  Not sure how they came up with the prices.


Whoa! . Shipping for my 5 candles was only $5.99. How'd that happen to you?


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie @Froreal3
> My Bulk-A came.
> 
> Everything was good and in order.  Scents are on point and I wanna buy some more.
> 
> I think I'll be making my own Bo.dy Cremes for Spring/Summer and will order some scents then.  But I am very pleased.


Great. I'll look into their scents soon.


----------



## Saludable84

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> Winter is one of my favorites @Aggie . I have been burning that one during this cold snap we are having.
> 
> I ordered another as one of the five that should arrive this weekend.


I should have given winter a second chance. There is a note I don’t like in it, but it has a nice clean scent. Maybe I can still catch it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Aggie said:


> *Whoa! . Shipping for my 5 candles was only $5.99. How'd that happen to you?*


@Aggie 
Not Shipping.  The Price.  I paid $7 each for Sweater Weather and White Woods and $4 for Balsam.

They are sending me out a Replacement for White Woods.  That's good, because I had it in the box ready to take into the store tomorrow.  

By them sending it to me will keep me from buying anything else, although I'd love to have another Peppermint.


----------



## Saludable84

IDareT'sHair said:


> My B&BWs Candles came today and One of them: "White Woods" was totally broken inside the sleeve.  I will take that back tomorrow.
> They charged me $18.00 plus shipping for:
> Balsam
> White Woods
> Sweater Weather
> 
> Interesting because they were $10.00 but they charged me $7.00 a piece for Sweater Weather and White Woods and $4 bucks for Balsam?  Not sure how they came up with the prices.


I think those were cheaper. I was looking for those scents and they were OOS. The Balsam was $6 when I added it to my cart, but then it was sold out minutes after adding. 

Also, did you use a coupon?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Saludable84 said:


> *I should have given winter a second chance. There is a note I don’t like in it, but it has a nice clean scent. Maybe I can still catch it.*


@Saludable84
I took Winter back and got Flannel instead which I like much better. 

Winter didn't have a very strong throw this year (at least mine didn't) and I've had Winter when they use to do H.ome Fr.agrance Oils and Wall.flowers, mine smelled nothing like I remember it smelling.

But something was off this year with the Winter I had (maybe I just got a bad one?)


----------



## Saludable84

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Saludable84
> I took Winter back and got Flannel instead which I like much better.
> 
> Winter didn't have a very strong throw this year (at least mine didn't) and I've had Winter when they use to do H.ome Fr.agrance Oils and Wall.flowers, mine smelled nothing like I remember it smelling.
> 
> But something was off this year with the Winter I had (maybe I just got a bad one?)


It’s has a weird note. I can’t describe it. Like, if use it, but not for long. I also felt it as citrus that I was smelling, but can’t name it. I put it down the first time and the second time, DH said he wasn’t crazy about it. 

Flannel smells delicious  I will leave it at that.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Saludable84 said:


> *I think those were cheaper. I was looking for those scents and they were OOS. The Balsam was $6 when I added it to my cart, but then it was sold out minutes after adding.
> 
> Also, did you use a coupon?*


@Saludable84
I did have a Coup Code.  I can't remember if it was %20 or $10 off $30 but I did use some kind of Coup Code?

It said Balsam was OOS when I had it in my Cart so I thought it wasn't coming, but I did end up getting it.

Too bad "White Woods" was completely shattered and un-salvageable (cause I would have loved to have had x2).


----------



## Saludable84

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Saludable84
> I did have a Coup Code.  I can't remember if it was %20 or $10 off $30 but I did use some kind of Coup Code?
> 
> It said Balsam was OOS when I had it in my Cart so I thought it wasn't coming, but I did end up getting it.
> 
> Too bad "White Woods" was completely shattered and un-salvageable (cause I would have loved to have had x2).



Some retailers hide the coupon and will just sent you the receipt with the final cost. 

When I got to the store, balsam was $14.50 so I left it, but I really wanted it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Saludable84
I had Winter twice and took it back twice.  The first time I took it  back because I didn't care for it upon Cold Sniff.  So I returned it unused.

Like a Dummy, bought it again. 

And ended up taking it back again.

The second time on Tuesday.   I burned it Monday and felt the throw was off, so I took it back after burning it about 30 minutes and exchanged it for - Winter Sage (which smells like a Winter version of Eucalyptus & Mint) and I like it.


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Saludable84
> I did have a Coup Code.  I can't remember if it was %20 or $10 off $30 but I did use some kind of Coup Code?
> 
> It said Balsam was OOS when I had it in my Cart so I thought it wasn't coming, but I did end up getting it.
> 
> Too bad "White Woods" was completely shattered and un-salvageable (cause I would have loved to have had x2).


Actually @IDareT'sHair, if you have a candle warmer, you can cut up the candle and use the pieces like tarts and still get use out of some if not all of it. That's what I did when I received a broken candle. I don't like throwing away money like that.


----------



## Saludable84

Aggie said:


> Actually @IDareT'sHair, if you have a candle warmer, you can cut up the candle and use the pieces like tarts and still get use out of some if not all of it. That's what I did when I received a broken candle. I don't like throwing away money like that.


I thought of that, but when she said unsalvageable, I figured maybe that wasn’t an option.


----------



## Aggie

*Went back in to B&BW and got some more candles. I got 1 of each but 10 in total for $10 each:*

Eucalyptus
Eucalyptus Spearmint
Flannel
Cactus Blossom
Fresh Balsam 
Suntan
Lavender Marshmallow
Frosted Cupcakes
Rose Quartz
Onyx

I had a 20% off coupon that I used as well and saved an additional $20.00. This was a good day .


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Aggie 
I tried to salvage it last night but way too much glass.  Too many fine chard's.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Saludable84 said:


> *I thought of that, but when she said unsalvageable, I figured maybe that wasn’t an option.*


@Saludable84 
You're absolutely right.  Finely crushed glass.


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Saludable84
> I had Winter twice and took it back twice.  The first time I took it  back because I didn't care for it upon Cold Sniff.  So I returned it unused.
> 
> Like a Dummy, bought it again.
> 
> And ended up taking it back again.
> 
> The second time on Tuesday.   I burned it Monday and felt the throw was off, so I took it back after burning it about 30 minutes and exchanged it for - Winter Sage (which smells like a Winter version of Eucalyptus & Mint) and I like it.


Is this the Camp Winter one? That's the one I bought and all I could smell in it is a pine type scent which reminds me of the pine trees that grow here in the Bahamas. I like that scent but I haven't burned it yet. Just have to wait and see.


----------



## rileypak

My hair is uber soft and fluffy right now 

Completely off topic: I've got Marshmallow Fireside, Lavender Marshmallow, Onyx, Wild Sage & Aloe, Blue Agave, Aquamarine, and No Place Like Home candles in a cart


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> I tried to salvage it last night but way too much glass.  Too many fine chard's.


Oh dear. Mine was bad but not that bad.


----------



## Froreal3

Lawd, this Sunshine butter though?!  This is the shiznazie! It's soft and creamy, love the consistency...like a thick, buttery cream, and I love the mango butter scent. I'm definitely gonna get more of these. I want my mix to be this creamy. Maybe I will put it in my Blendtec next time with more oils.


----------



## Beamodel

My sunshine butter arrived a few moments ago. I like the strawberry scent. 

Skin feels great. I can’t comment on my hair since I’m in box braids and will be for a long time.


----------



## Beamodel

I think I might bring my BBW candles into the store and swap them out or just get a refund. I ordered three more maple cinnimon pancakes but after it burns did a few days the note smells too nutty and no longer sweet smelling. 

Pumpkin pecan waffles dud the same to me and I gave my other one away for Christmas. 

Cinnimon rum was the same issue. I love bakery scents but they all keep smelling too nutty to me and not sweet.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Beamodel
I don't blame you.

If you are not pleased with them, I'd definitely take them back and get my Money.  I've been reading reviews and looking at a few on YT.

Anything I don't like (whether burned or not) is going right back.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Aggie
The one I bought twice and took back twice was Winter.

@rileypak
I have a No Place Like Home sitting in a Cart.  Eucalyptus & Spearmint, Lemon Drop (Kitchen) and Raspberry Peach Macaroon.


----------



## flyygirlll2

Told ya’ll that the Sunshine SB is bomb.com 
Thanks to @Shay72 agian for mentioning it


----------



## IDareT'sHair

flyygirlll2 said:


> T*old ya’ll that the Sunshine SB is bomb.com
> Thanks to  again for mentioning it *


@flyygirlll2 
I remember back in the day - errone in this thread was Sunshined- OUT!

I'm glad @Shay72 mentioned it too.

Oh Flyygirlll2 "T-Veda" is thebomb.com too!


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Beamodel
> I don't blame you.
> 
> If you are not pleased with them, I'd definitely take them back and get my Money.  I've been reading reviews and looking at a few on YT.
> 
> Anything I don't like (whether burned or not) is going right back.



Good to know. I didn’t know you can bring back ones that have been burned. Thx hun


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My APB Shipped = x1 16oz Ayurvedic Creme.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel said:


> *Good to know. I didn’t know you can bring back ones that have been burned. Thx hun*


@Beamodel 
Yep.  Shole Can.


----------



## Beamodel

@IDareT'sHair 

FedEx should be here in a few, right when I get the box, they are going back.


----------



## Beamodel

I kinda wish I would have gotten the drag and clean scent from sunshine instead of the strawberry scent.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel said:


> *I kinda wish I would have gotten the drag and clean scent from sunshine instead of the strawberry scent*.


@Beamodel
Like what?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel said:


> *FedEx should be here in a few, right when I get the box, they are going back.*


@Beamodel
Gurl...I'd be like


----------



## flyygirlll2

@IDareT'sHair I see you’re becoming a mixtress  now  

Glad your SB mix is working well for you. I’ll get to that point one of these days


----------



## IDareT'sHair

flyygirlll2 said:


> *Glad your SB mix is working well for you. I’ll get to that point one of these days *


@flyygirlll2
I hope the "momentum" continues.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Beamodel
> Like what?



The fresh and clean scent. It’s a scent option Sunshine has.


----------



## Froreal3

Beamodel said:


> My sunshine butter arrived a few moments ago. I like the strawberry scent.
> 
> Skin feels great. I can’t comment on my hair since I’m in box braids and will be for a long time.



I love it! Can’t wait to use it to twist my hair Sunday.


IDareT'sHair said:


> @flyygirlll2
> I remember back in the day - errone in this thread was Sunshined- OUT!
> 
> I'm glad @Shay72 mentioned it too.
> 
> Oh Flyygirlll2 "T-Veda" is thebomb.com too!


Why y’all stopped using Sunshine? Did she stop making it?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Froreal3 said:


> *Why y’all stopped using Sunshine? Did she stop making it?*


@Froreal3 
Yes.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Happy Almost Afternoon Ladies!

Snowed like Crazy Overnight! 

YUK.

I heard the service out there shoveling driveway/sidewalk so it must be pretty bad out there.


----------



## Saludable84

IDareT'sHair said:


> Happy Almost Afternoon Ladies!
> 
> Snowed like Crazy Overnight!
> 
> YUK.
> 
> I heard the service out there shoveling driveway/sidewalk so it must be pretty bad out there.



I thought my vision was going bad when I was in my kitchen. Nope. It was snow alright.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Saludable84 said:


> I* thought my vision was going bad when I was in my kitchen. Nope. It was snow alright.*


@Saludable84
I was on the phone last night and this girl kept saying: "Have you looked out the window?"  I told her I no I was too scurrrrrd.....

She said: "You better look out the window and do you have plenty of food?"


----------



## Saludable84

@IDareT'sHair sarenzo sent me a rewards worth some nice pennies. About to get me a my sized frosting.


----------



## Aggie

*Needed a few more items so just purchased from TO:*







The Ordinary
Ascorbyl Tetraisopalmitate Solution 20% in Vitamin F - 30ml





The Ordinary
Caffeine Solution 5% + EGCG - 30ml





The Ordinary
EUK 134 0.1% - 30ml





Hylamide
Subq Eyes - 15ml





The Ordinary
Alpha Arbutin 2% + HA - 30ml x2 bottles





The Ordinary
Matrixyl 10% + HA - 30ml





The Ordinary
Niacinamide 10% + Zinc 1% - 30ml





The Ordinary
Natural Moisturizing Factors + HA - 30ml


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My Pipi.ng Ro.ck came today = x2 Vitamin E and x1 Avocado Oil


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> Happy Almost Afternoon Ladies!
> 
> *Snowed like Crazy Overnight! *
> 
> YUK.
> 
> I heard the service out there shoveling driveway/sidewalk so it must be pretty bad out there.


Wow. So sorry to hear this @IDareT'sHair. It's just a little cooler than summer down here but definitely not cold at all. I believe it's about 79 or 80 degrees out right now and may drop into the low 70s tonight to possibly very high 60s. For sure it won't even be considered cold.


----------



## Aggie

*So today I picked up:*

-My last NG order of 3 jars of Rose Clay Mask
-Hairveda x2 packages
-Pharmapacks  - Wetline Xtreme hair gel dupe x2 - I sure hope my hair likes this one.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Aggie 
Girl I think its 6 or 8


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My Liter of Deva Curl No Poo came too (b/up to the b/up)
My Fractionated CO came today too.


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> Girl I think its 6 or 8


Yikes!!! Girl I can't even imagine that


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Aggie 
Imma do an overnight Ayurvedic Mask and Cleanse it out in the a.m. (JMonique Conditioners mixed with Powders)


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Aggie said:


> *Yikes!!! Girl I can't even imagine that*


@Aggie
And Gurl....You don't even want to!

And Snow is every where.


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> *My Pipi.ng Ro.ck came today *= x2 Vitamin E and x1 Avocado Oil



Still waiting on mine to get here. Can't wait to get my hands on the calendula essential oil in that package.

I need to place an order with www.newdirectionsaromatics.com soon. I have some calendula carrier oil in my cart over there. Just waiting on when I need to make at least $100 in purchase before I press Paynah to avoid that $20 admin fee.


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> Imma do an overnight Ayurvedic Mask and Cleanse it out in the a.m. (JMonique Conditioners mixed with Powders)


@IDareT'sHair 

I can't even wet my hair this week - have a chest cold I'm trying to get rid of. I caught it from all the over-working I did during the holiday and a couple sick clients I came into close contact with. I hardly got any sleep for 2.5 weeks solid


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Aggie
Feel Better Sis.

What packages are you waiting on?

I'm waiting on:
APB (shipped)
Jakeala
Bulk-Apothecary (2nd order)
JMonique Naturals
B&BWs (replacement)
Hydratherma Naturals Amino Protein DC'er (b/up)


----------



## IDareT'sHair

What ya'll doing? @rileypak @Saludable84


----------



## Saludable84

IDareT'sHair said:


> What ya'll doing? @rileypak @Saludable84


Giving away this CD Rhassoul. I didn’t really care for the DC. It was good and worked well, but even at $.91, it’s not cost effective.


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> What ya'll doing? @rileypak @Saludable84


Napping on and off on the couch


----------



## rileypak

Saludable84 said:


> Giving away this CD Rhassoul. I didn’t really care for the DC. It was good and worked well, but even at $.91, it’s not cost effective.


What was wrong? Needed a whole jar at once?


----------



## Saludable84

rileypak said:


> What was wrong? Needed a whole jar at once?


Maybe 3/8th of a jar. It’s thick, so I needed a bit. Even with 4 sections. It spread well, and was moisturizing, but if I really liked it, it would be too much.


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> Feel Better Sis.
> 
> What packages are you waiting on?
> 
> I'm waiting on:
> APB (shipped)
> Jakeala
> Bulk-Apothecary (2nd order)
> JMonique Naturals
> B&BWs (replacement)
> Hydratherma Naturals Amino Protein DC'er (b/up)


Thanks @IDareT'sHair

*I'm still waiting on:*

-JMonique's Naturals body butters and Charcoal Deep Treatment
-Candles from Bath and Body Works
-Clothing from www.venus.com
-Shoes from 6pm.com and
-Skin care products from The Ordinary


----------



## Saludable84

Gifted:
CD Rhassoul shampoo, conditioner and deep conditioner. 

Also, a little story: I told my cousin I had something that was going to make her jealous. So I went to my closet and took out two KJ Naturals nookie cookies and my jakeala soap loaf (it’s wrapped in the brown paper that she sent it in). So she took the cookies and she loved them. Then I unwrapped the loaf and her face dropped. Her first question: How many months did you wait for that!  I told her I was lucky and only waited a month. Come to find out, that’s how long she waited for her one bar of soap  she said she was holding onto it for dear life in fear of ordering it again and waiting so long. So I gave her a piece. Then she asked me how did I get a whole loaf and i had to give her the “com’on” speech.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Saludable84
Wasn't the entire Rhassoul line discontinued anyway?  So, I don't think any of us will be getting any more of it.  That's why it was at those super low close-out prices.  At least, that's what I thought?

*Cackles at your cuzzin' waiting a month for x1 bar of soap.*

I waited a month (or a little over a month) for x1 jar of Shea Amla.  And probably that long for the jar I ordered a week or so ago.
I guess I'll look for it around Saint Paddy's Day.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Hey Ladies!

It's almost 2018!  WOW!  

This year flew


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ship Ship from Bulk-A #2


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Pulled my Steamer out.  I hadn't used it in a while.  Decided to steam throughout this Winter and play it by ear for Spring/Summer.

Didn't really Steam this Summer was under the Dryer most of the time.  I'll see how this works for me.  Steam: Winter/No Steam: Summer.

So, I'll Steam today with NG's Marshmallow, Slippery Elm. 

I finished up: x1 HQS Coconut & Lime have maybe x6 b/ups which include: Strawberry, Lime and Cocoa Cleansers.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Final use up list for 2017.
x2 8oz HV whipped creme
12oz HTN daily moisturizing lotion
8oz JMonique's peppermint prepoo
8oz HV vatika frosting
8oz HTN amino plus DC
8oz Mane choice egyptian oil
8oz APB matcha green tea hair spritz
x2 8oz NW21
12 oz cantu ACV root rinse
8oz Jakeala revitalizing hair mist
8oz APB Bamboo hair spritz
8oz KJ naturals rosemary coconut DC
8oz APB UCS
12 CJ daily fix
1L elucence shampoo


----------



## Saludable84

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Saludable84
> Wasn't the entire Rhassoul line discontinued anyway?  So, I don't think any of us will be getting any more of it.  That's why it was at those super low close-out prices.  At least, that's what I thought?
> 
> *Cackles at your cuzzin' waiting a month for x1 bar of soap.*
> 
> I waited a month (or a little over a month) for x1 jar of Shea Amla.  And probably that long for the jar I ordered a week or so ago.
> I guess I'll look for it around Saint Paddy's Day.


I still see this line in my tar.get and wal.greens so I’m not sure. Neither are on sale. I thought it was discontinued as well. 

Yeah, my cousin is funny. I wasn’t expecting that. When she asked how many months, I almost fell out. I remember her telling me she ordered it and then got it, but I didn’t know it took a month. I’m glad I gave her some soap because she seemed really hesitant about ordering from her again.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl 
And I know you got Back-Ups for every last one of these!.....

Good Use-Up List Ms. Curl-Gurl.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Saludable84 said:


> *Yeah, my cousin is funny. I wasn’t expecting that. When she asked how many months, I almost fell out. I remember her telling me she ordered it and then got it, but I didn’t know it took a month. I’m glad I gave her some soap because she seemed really hesitant about ordering from her again.*


@Saludable84 
That's a shame for a Line to be known by their excessively slow ship times.....

Interesting about that CD Rhassoul?  I will never pay full price for any CD and will only purchase it on a crazy Sale.


----------



## Saludable84

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Saludable84
> That's a shame for a Line to be known by their excessively slow ship times.....
> 
> Interesting about that CD Rhassoul?  I will never pay full price for any CD and will only purchase it on a crazy Sale.


Likewise about CD. Before she went commercial, I did, but now? Nah.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

Hi ladies!
So I am in FL at my cousin's house to bring in the New Year thinking it would be warmer. While it is, I still needed to bring my coat. 
Not ready for those teens when I go home tomorrow. 
Since I am going to have to move wash day until tomorrow, I did not hesitate to bring my plastic cap and Vatika Frosting to prepoo with on the drive home.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> * l did not hesitate to bring my plastic cap and Vatika Frosting to prepoo with on the drive home.*


@NaturallyATLPCH 

Shooooot I ain't mad at ya'


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

I did stop by Sally's on the way out of town and bought the As I Am Long n Lux conditioner and smoothie. #roadpj 
They are buy one get one half off. I have heard great things about this line.
I might go ahead and get the scents from Bulk Apothecary to make a final 2017 purchase.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

IDareT'sHair said:


> @NaturallyATLPCH
> 
> Shooooot I ain't mad at ya'


@IDareT'sHair my hair will be nice and lubricated by the time I get home!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Saludable84 said:


> *Likewise about CD. Before she went commercial, I did, but now? Nah*.


@Saludable84 
Exactly.  

There was a former member who use to go on & on about the Bo.dy Washes and I bought some and it was like Wata' went right back.  

There was no substance to it at all and I am highly doubtful if I would ever buy the Bat.h & Bo.dy products even at Pha.rmpack prices.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> [* my hair will be nice and lubricated by the time I get home!*


@NaturallyATLPCH 
Those Slaps come in handy for DC"ing and Pre-Pooin' on the DL


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

IDareT'sHair said:


> @NaturallyATLPCH
> Those Slaps come in handy for DC"ing and Pre-Pooin' on the DL


They sholl do!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> *I did stop by Sally's on the way out of town and bought the As I Am Long n Lux conditioner and smoothie. #roadpj
> They are buy one get one half off. I have heard great things about this line.*


@NaturallyATLPCH 
I had this stuff in a Sally cart and backed everything out.

Did make Bulk-A purchase #2 which shipped already, but not sure if this is last and final call.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> And I know you got Back-Ups for every last one of these!.....
> 
> Good Use-Up List Ms. Curl-Gurl.


@IDareT'sHair 
Yup except for the elucence


----------



## Saludable84

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Saludable84
> Exactly.
> 
> There was a former member who use to go on & on about the Bo.dy Washes and I bought some and it was like Wata' went right back.
> 
> There was no substance to it at all and I am highly doubtful if I would ever buy the Bat.h & Bo.dy products even at Pha.rmpack prices.


I tried two of her body items and trashed them. They were awful. I used the foot butter and the scar butter. Vaseline and aloe are forever staples. Cheaper too.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Saludable84 
Those Bo.dy Washes were worse than Dish-Detergent.  That mess went back so fast it would make your head swim.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *Yup except for the elucence*


@curlyhersheygirl
I could probably help you out on that one.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *Final use up list for 2017.
> 1L elucence shampoo*


@curlyhersheygirl
Sorry.  I have Conditioner.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Think I just made my last purchase of 2017.  TMC Green Tea & Carrot Mask 60% off = IMWOKE.  

Ends at Noon.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

Why is the CD Rhassoul Clay line featured as a new item at Ulta for the regular price?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> *Why is the CD Rhassoul Clay line featured as a new item at Ulta for the regular price?*


@NaturallyATLPCH
 Say What Nah??


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

IDareT'sHair said:


> @NaturallyATLPCH
> Say What Nah??


Girl yes! I was browsing their app and saw it pop up and I was like, um, NO.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@NaturallyATLPCH
Dang!

Wonder what was up with Pharm.packs?  KBB is still being sold at the regula' degula' price too.

Did you get any TMC Green Tea & Carrot Mask 60% off?


----------



## Froreal3

Got a ship notice from APB. So hopefully I get it this week. Had ordered the Cupuacu Avocado, Hair & Body Butta, and Cupuacu Pineapple Styling Custard. 

@IDareT'sHair what new scents did you order from Bulk-A? I got SO over here using up my scents from Bulk A on himself!


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

IDareT'sHair said:


> @NaturallyATLPCH
> Dang!
> 
> Wonder what was up with Pharm.packs?  KBB is still being sold at the regula' degula' price too.
> 
> Did you get any TMC Green Tea & Carrot Mask 60% off?


Nah, I did not get any. I will stick with my one. Hask has a Keratin one that looks good that I am looking at. Ulta has Hask buy 2 get 1 free so I may check it out. It looks good because it has hydrolized keratin and hydrolized collagen in it.


----------



## Saludable84

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> Girl yes! I was browsing their app and saw it pop up and I was like, um, NO.





IDareT'sHair said:


> @NaturallyATLPCH
> Dang!
> 
> Wonder what was up with Pharm.packs?  KBB is still being sold at the regula' degula' price too.
> 
> Did you get any TMC Green Tea & Carrot Mask 60% off?


Yeah. I don’t think this line was discontinued. I still see it locally at regular degular prices. Maybe pharm.packs was having a blowout sale? Or the line isn’t moving so this was a marketing strategy? 

The KBB is regular price too. 

The “Best $3 I spent but $45 you think I spent” gift in my life.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Froreal3 said:


> *what new scents did you order from Bulk-A? I got SO over here using up my scents from Bulk A on himself! *


@Froreal3
I got:
Tahitian Kisses
Monkey Farts
Blue Hawaiian  (I liked Sarenzo's version of it that I had in a Bo.dy Frosti.ng)

Tell Him to get outta yo' stuff!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Saludable84 said:


> *The “Best $3 I spent but $45 you think I spent” gift in my life.*


@Saludable84
Ain't that the truf?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Saludable84 @NaturallyATLPCH
I see Sarenzo is having a Huge NYE Sale! 

9 p.m. EST.


----------



## Saludable84

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Saludable84 @NaturallyATLPCH
> I see Sarenzo is having a Huge NYE Sale!
> 
> 9 p.m. EST.


I saw. And I got this $25 rewards


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Saludable84 said:


> *I saw. And I got this $25 rewards *


@Saludable84 
N-I-C-E!


----------



## Froreal3

Why is my fam all up in my Sunshine butter, especially SO! Grrr! lol He better order his own or something!


----------



## Aggie

*I can't stand y'all. 

Now you all gone make me prematurely buy that Sunshine Shea Butter. Here's what I got *


-Mango Butter Scent Coconut Confidence 16 oz Tub x1 jar
-Strawberry Heaven Scent Coconut Confidence 16 oz Tub x2 jars


----------



## Froreal3

Aggie said:


> *I can't stand y'all.
> 
> Now you all gone make me prematurely buy that Sunshine Shea Butter. Here's is what I got *
> 
> 
> -Mango Butter Scent Coconut Confidence 16 oz Tub x1 jar
> -Strawberry Heaven Scent Coconut Confidence 16 oz Tub x2 jars


  I have the Mango Butter scent and that's what he's been digging into every day after he showers! I'm like "Damn, can I get some for my hair please?!"


----------



## Aggie

Froreal3 said:


> I have the Mango Butter scent and that's what he's been digging into every day after he showers! I'm like "Damn, can I get some for my hair please?!"


Oh my!

And you know that flat rate shipping cost did NOT help to deter me from purchasing either. I'm such a sucker for a good deal it's a cryin' shame - Smh!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Froreal3 
What scents did you get from Bulk-A?


----------



## Froreal3

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Froreal3
> What scents did you get from Bulk-A?


Clean cotton
Marc Jacobs Daisy
Granny Smith Apple
Pink Code
Bombshell Victoria Secret
Pink Vanilla Kiss
Homemade Pumpkin Pie
Buttercream Icing
Cotton Blossom

I will only get the stronger scents from now on for my shea butter mixes. The Marc Jacob Daisy and Bombshell were really just for me to wear on my skin.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Froreal3
Order #1:
Hello Sugar
Creamy Coconut
Caribbean Escape
Caribbean Queen
Fruit Loops
Brown Sugar & Fig
Pear Tea (STANKS)

Order #2
Blue Hawaiian
Tahitian Kisses
Monkey Farts


----------



## Froreal3

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Froreal3
> Order #1:
> Hello Sugar
> Creamy Coconut
> Caribbean Escape
> Caribbean Queen
> Fruit Loops
> Brown Sugar & Fig
> Pear Tea (STANKS)
> 
> Order #2
> Blue Hawaiian
> Tahitian Kisses
> Monkey Farts



Which are your favs? I'm gonna place another order after I make a few more batches.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

IDareT'sHair said:


> *Hello Sugar
> Creamy Coconut
> Caribbean Escape
> Caribbean Queen
> Brown Sugar & Fig*


In no particular order @Froreal3


----------



## MileHighDiva

Happy New Year, Ladies!  I wishing everyone health, wealth, and happiness in 2018! In addition, to healthy hair and beautiful skin!


----------



## flyygirlll2

Happy New Year everyone!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Happy New Year Beautiful Beauties!

May Everyone have a very Blessed and very Prosperous 2018


----------



## MileHighDiva

I'm sad that I missed Courtney's 60% discount.  I need to login more often.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Been Missin' (in no particular order)
@bajandoc86 
@Golden75
@chebaby
@CeeLex33
@Eisani
@beautyaddict1913 
@DeerDance
@MileHighDiva  (glad to see you check in)


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Made my last purchase of 2017 about 11:30 p.m.
x2 16oz Kinky Kashmere Hair Masks @50% off.


----------



## Saludable84

Happy New Years Ladies


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl 
.....


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Still thinking about making a purchase from NG's Sale items?  

Had a Cart yesterday, but didn't do it.

Lemme see if that Sale is still on


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Saludable84 @NaturallyATLPCH
> I see Sarenzo is having a Huge NYE Sale!
> 
> 9 p.m. EST.


I saw it. I am stocked up on Sarenzo from one of her other sales.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

Happy New Year ladies!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> *Happy New Year ladies!*


@NaturallyATLPCH 
How was the drive back Pre-Poo Session?

When does skool start back?


----------



## rileypak

Happy New Year everyone!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@rileypak 
You burn any of them candles yet?  What's good?  I have a Cart sitting out there 20% = DISCOVER20


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> *Happy New Year everyone! *


@rileypak
You too Ms. Lady!

All Good things for you in 2018


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak
> You burn any of them candles yet?  What's good?  I have a Cart sitting out there 20% = DISCOVER20



I ordered 4 more candles. The 3 that I ordered last time are sitting in my car. Still planning on brining them back.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Beamodel
What happened when you returned your Candles?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel said:


> *I ordered 4 more candles. The 3 that I ordered last time are sitting in my car. Still planning on brining them back.*


@Beamodel
I see we were posting at the same time.  What 4 did you get?

I'm burning Frosted Cranberry in my Bedroom and it smells so good.  Even upon Cold Sniff it smells delicious unlit.  I can smell it while I'm sleeping.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Beamodel
> What happened when you returned your Candles?



She told me to hold them for when they restock so I can have better exchange options.


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak
> You burn any of them candles yet?  What's good?  I have a Cart sitting out there 20% = DISCOVER20


No


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Beamodel
> I see we were posting at the same time.  What 4 did you get?
> 
> I'm burning Frosted Cranberry in my Bedroom and it smells so good.  Even upon Cold Sniff it smells delicious unlit.  I can smell it while I'm sleeping.



That sounds so yummy. I did see that one but didn’t grab it. 

I got (this time lol): 
FROSTED CUPCAKE 
CINNIMON CARAMEL SWIRL
WATERMELON LEMONADE  
SALTED CARAMEL POPCORN


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel said:


> *WATERMELON LEMONADE  *


@Beamodel
I have this one in my Cart.  It got great reviews.  I read the reviews before I buy them or see what Ya'll say first.

This is my 2nd Frosted Cranberry.  I had one earlier in the Season.

Nice Throw.

ETA: Salted Caramel Popcorn got good reviews on YT.  There are some Candle Junkies that are just as bad if not worse than some Product Junkies - some of those Candle Stashes were insane.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Beamodel
> I have this one in my Cart.  It got great reviews.  I read the reviews before I buy them or see what Ya'll say first.
> 
> This is my 2nd Frosted Cranberry.  I had one earlier in the Season.
> 
> Nice Throw.
> 
> ETA: Salted Caramel Popcorn got good reviews on YT.  There are some Candle Junkies that are just as bad if not worse than some Product Junkies - some of those Candle Stashes were insane.



Lol I know right. I’ve read and watched reviews. I have the watermelon lemonade wax melt and I like that so I’m hoping the candle smells the same. 

I tried to get fruity stuff too. I’m more of a bakery scent type girl though.


----------



## rileypak

@IDareT'sHair 
Finally pulled out Black Tie to burn up on the mantle


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> *Finally pulled out Black Tie to burn up on the mantle *


@rileypak 
How's it smell?


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak
> How's it smell?


It's definitely my kind of scent. Not fruity, not sweet. A bit woodsy and clean though?


----------



## Saludable84

rileypak said:


> It's definitely my kind of scent. Not fruity, not sweet. A bit woodsy and clean though?


Yup. I need it. Anything like scents of Morocco?


----------



## rileypak

Saludable84 said:


> Yup. I need it. Anything like scents of Morocco?


Not to me. It's not really a musk/amber kind of scent like I consider SoM. 
Black Tie is just clean with a hint of woods and a tinier hint of citrus (very tiny on the citrus to me).


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@rileypak
I looked at Black Tie.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

IDareT'sHair said:


> @NaturallyATLPCH
> How was the drive back Pre-Poo Session?
> 
> When does skool start back?


Very nice. That Vatika Frosting is the truth. My hair was so soft when I cleansed.
I go back tomorrow. Kids return Wednesday. I am ready, got a lot of rest. Other breaks will be here soon.


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak
> I looked at Black Tie.


I'm not sure you'd like it


----------



## IDareT'sHair

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> *I go back tomorrow. Kids return Wednesday. I am ready, got a lot of rest. Other breaks will be here soon. *


@NaturallyATLPCH
Glad you got some rest.

Yeah, VF has always been thebomb.com


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> *I'm not sure you'd like it *


@rileypak 
That's what I thought when I read your description.

I did like Mahogany-Teakwood tho'


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak
> That's what I thought when I read your description.
> 
> I did like Mahogany-Teakwood tho'


The lowest review on Black Tie on the B&BW site sums up how I think you'd feel about this scent. It is a masculine scent.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Waiting On (in no particular order):
B&BWs (Replacement Candle - White Woods)
Bulk-A
Pip.ing Ro.ck
Kinky Kashmere
APB
Jakeala
TMC


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> *The lowest review on Black Tie on the B&BW site sums up how I think you'd feel about this scent. It is a masculine* scent.


@rileypak
Did you get or smell Mahogany-Teakwood?  It's a very Masculine Scent as well.

OT: I couldn't beweave some of those Candle Stashes I saw on YT


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak
> Did you get or smell Mahogany-Teakwood?  It's a very Masculine Scent as well.


It was sold out when I was going to get it the first time


----------



## IDareT'sHair

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak
> *OT: I couldn't beweave some of those Candle Stashes I saw on YT*


@rileypak


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

IDareT'sHair said:


> @NaturallyATLPCH
> Glad you got some rest.
> 
> Yeah, VF has always been thebomb.com


Yep, definitely late for the party. I am glad I bought two jars.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> *Yep, definitely late for the party. I am glad I bought two jars*.


@NaturallyATLPCH 
I'm glad you got a b/up too.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Mornin' Ladies!

Hope everyone's week is off to a great start!  1st work day of a New Year.

Thank Gawd it's a short-week.

I think my APB (Ayurvedic Hair Creme) should be here today.  I think that's it today, but it will be good to get a package.


----------



## flyygirlll2

Morning Ladies


@IDareT'sHair I agree. Thankfully it’s a short week. I’m sitting in the office at work wishing I was in bed. This weather has me in lazy mode regarding my hair.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Aggie @flyygirlll2
What Ya'll Doing?

Still off.

Will steep a pot of: Burdock Root, Marshmallow Root, Slippery Elm Tea and may whip up a batch of SB w/Vitamin E Oil later.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

flyygirlll2 said:


> *I’m sitting in the office at work wishing I was in bed.* This weather has me in lazy mode regarding my hair.


@flyygirlll2 
Gurl...I know you do!
I'm ticked off I hafta' run out later.  

I haven't started my car since Saturday.  
It's freezing cold and the snow hasn't even thought about melting.


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie @flyygirlll2
> What Ya'll Doing?
> 
> Still off.
> 
> Will steep a pot of: Burdock Root, Marshmallow Root, Slippery Elm Tea and may whip up a batch of SB w/Vitamin E Oil later.


Morning @IDareT'sHair 

I'm off the early part of today but I head to work for a few hours this afternoon. I am still sleepy though so I may take a short nap before heading off to work.


----------



## flyygirlll2

IDareT'sHair said:


> @flyygirlll2
> Gurl...I know you do!
> I'm ticked off I hafta' run out later.
> 
> I haven't started my car since Saturday.
> It's freezing cold and the snow hasn't even thought about melting.



I know I should be used to this weather by now but I still don’t like it. It’s supposed to snow this week. DH starts the car every time he gets home from work now. I don’t blame anyone who can’t be bothered with that cause it’s freezing.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

So, I trekked out today in 6 degree weather!

And I'm glad to be back home.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

It was a whole 9 degrees this morning. Luckily the kiddos don't start until tomorrow because it is supposed to warm up but I am not about this single digit temp life nor are my sinuses. The high all week will be freezing temps. This cold front needs to go away.

My APB arrived. I will open my goodies when I get home.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My APB came also my HTN Amino Protein DC'er Mahabringraj Oil as well (ALL b/ups).


----------



## Froreal3

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> Very nice. That Vatika Frosting is the truth. My hair was so soft when I cleansed.
> I go back tomorrow. Kids return Wednesday. I am ready, got a lot of rest. Other breaks will be here soon.


Haha I used to buy four at a time of the Vatika Frosting!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

IDareT'sHair said:


> Waiting On (in no particular order):
> *APB*


Came Today!

Still waiting on:
Jakeala
P.i.ping Rock
Bulk-A
TMC
Kinky Kashmere
JMonique Naturals (I keep forgetting this)


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ship-Ship from:
Kinky Kashmere *Label Created*


----------



## flyygirlll2

Just wanted to mention that over the weekend I stopped by Marshall’s and found HBCO for $9.99  it’s by a brand called Heritage Store. It’s also an 8 oz bottle and on the bottom
states “ Product of Haiti.” Smell and consistency is exactly like the HBCO I grew up using.

Used some on my ends tonight and sealed with SB.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@flyygirlll2
Great Purchase!
Gurl...Don't make me go to Marshall's in this Cold!....

I've been paying a little_ under_ that for 4oz's


----------



## flyygirlll2

@IDareT'sHair LOL. I’m mad at myself for only buying one bottle cause there were two of them. I might go back this weekend... if the weather permits . 

Yeah, they’re a little bit expensive if you want a bigger bottle.


----------



## Aggie

My Piping Rock and Amazon Supplement orders have arrived to my courier service. Will try to pick them up by the weekend.


----------



## Saludable84

flyygirlll2 said:


> @IDareT'sHair LOL. I’m mad at myself for only buying one bottle cause there were two of them. I might go back this weekend... if the weather permits .
> 
> Yeah, they’re a little bit expensive if you want a bigger bottle.


I love HBCO. It’s so good, but so expensive. I need another bottle.


----------



## flyygirlll2

Saludable84 said:


> I love HBCO. It’s so good, but so expensive. I need another bottle.



Me too. I was surprised to find it at Marshall’s out of all places and at 8 oz for that price is a steal! I would check your nearest Marshall’s or even TJMax. 

I just checked the Heritage Store site and the 8oz is listed for $15.79  welp... looks like I might need to make another trip


----------



## Aggie

My Sunshine butter from etsy shipped today as well - just got the email note.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

I am waiting on Jakeala also but I do not even acknowledge the wait because it takes so durn long.

Frankly, I forgot I ordered it until I saw you were still waiting @IDareT'sHair


----------



## IDareT'sHair

flyygirlll2 said:


> *LOL. I’m mad at myself for only buying one bottle cause there were two of them. I might go back this weekend... if the weather permits .
> 
> Yeah, they’re a little bit expensive if you want a bigger bottle.*


@flyygirlll2
I would love to go look for it, (and find it) but don't wanna go out in the cold.

If I'm out & about tomorrow, I may slide up in there real quick and look around.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> *I am waiting on Jakeala also but I do not even acknowledge the wait because it takes so durn long.
> Frankly, I forgot I ordered it until I saw you were still waiting*


@NaturallyATLPCH 
If I don't remind myself, I'll forget. 

Like I keep forgetting I got that JMonique.  That's why I 'frequently' list stuff I'm waiting on.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Aggie said:


> *My Sunshine butter from etsy shipped today as well - just got the email note.*


@Aggie 
Her Shipping is

That is good to know.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Saludable84 
What you over there Whippin' Up?


----------



## Saludable84

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Saludable84
> What you over there Whippin' Up?


 Cash me on Friday; How bout dat! 

I’ve got a couple of mixes I’m ready to do on Friday. Also, I will update in the Shea thread, but the glycerin gives me a tacky feel upon applying. I actually do not need to clarify, as once it all absorbed with the Shea, my hair is soft like whipped butter  im debating on committing to this regimen for 6 months and see how much I can retain


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Saludable84
6 months is a good check-point to re-evaluate.

Tonight:  I made one with VitE and another one w/Avocado Oil.

I love the JBCO/HBCO Blend I made.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Mornin' PJ's!

My Pi.ping Rock shipped and my Kinky Kashmere is on the way!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

TMC Shipped today! (x2 Green Tea & Carrot Hair Mask)


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Used Up:
x1 CD Healthy Hair Butter (no b/ups - possible repurchase if I catch a good Sale)


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ship-Ship from:  JMonique Naturals


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Aggie
Are you feeling better?


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> Ship-Ship from:  JMonique Naturals


I got a ship ship from JMonique's today as well @IDareT'sHair. 

Currently waiting on a ship ship for my skin care products from The Ordinary. 

I also have my Amazon supplement, my x2 - 6pm shoes and Venus clothing orders to pick up from the courier this weekend.


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> Are you feeling better?


@IDareT'sHair 

Still coughing but the bad feverish feeling is gone. My chest feels congested and I am taking some anti-biotics and some good old Bahamian bush medicine to knock it out. It's working but taking a minute to get out of my system.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Aggie said:


> *Still coughing but the bad feverish feeling is gone. My chest feels congested and I am taking some anti-biotics and some good old Bahamian bush medicine to knock it out. It's working but taking a minute to get out of my system.*


@Aggie
Get lots of rest and drink plenty of fluids (and bush medicine)


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> Get lots of rest and drink plenty of fluids (and bush medicine)


@IDareT'sHair 

Thanks hon. I will. Already sleepy now actually so I know it won't be long until I hit the sack


----------



## Froreal3

They closed the schools. Must mean it’s gonna be ridiculous tomorrow with this snowstorm!


----------



## Saludable84

Froreal3 said:


> They closed the schools. Must mean it’s gonna be ridiculous tomorrow with this snowstorm!


DH told me DS daycare said if public school is closed, we aren’t coming in. Then, I hear that if we can’t find a sitter to bring our kids to work. 

I’m staying my behind home. I wish I would.


----------



## Saludable84

Ship ship from sarenzo. Trying to remember what I purchased.


----------



## flyygirlll2

@Aggie Hope you feel better. 

My boss told me today that since my commute is long to just stay home tomorrow. A fair amount of the people in my department live closer to my job. 

One of the other girls that works there said she doesn’t care how close she lives because she’s not about come in and will be texting the manager bright and early to let him know so


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Hey Ladies!

Everyone affected by the Snowstorms across the Country - Stay Safe and Warm.

I can't wait until this cold snap breaks!  It's hard to be Cute all bundled up like an Eskimo.


----------



## Aggie

Morning Ladies. Have a swell day. Heading out the door in a few minutes.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Hi Everyone!

I'm so happeh tomorrow is Fri.day!

Hope everyone is ready for a relaxing weekend.

My Fenugreek Oil came.  Still waiting on my Fenugreek Powder (will use these in my SB blends).


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> Hi Everyone!
> 
> I'm so happeh tomorrow is Fri.day!
> 
> Hope everyone is ready for a relaxing weekend.
> 
> My Fenugreek Oil came.  Still waiting on my Fenugreek Powder (will use these in my SB blends).


Hmm,  I have some of my CP Fenugreek growth oil left over. Maybe I'll mix a little into some SB as well. I may have to boost it up a bit with some essential oils though. I really need some more herbs. 

Lemme go look on some sites right now and see what I can come up with. I want only the best herbs for growth and hair health and strength.


----------



## Aggie

Aggie said:


> Hmm,  I have some of my CP Fenugreek growth oil left over. Maybe I'll mix a little into some SB as well. I may have to boost it up a bit with some essential oils though. I really need some more herbs.
> 
> Lemme go look on some sites right now and see what I can come up with. I want only the best herbs for growth and hair health and strength.


Okay I won't make any changes until my Calendula oil reaches from Piping Rock.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Aggie said:


> *I really need some more herbs.
> 
> Lemme go look on some sites right now and see what I can come up with. I want only the best herbs for growth and hair health and strength.*


@Aggie 
Sounds Nice!


Aggie said:


> *Okay I won't make any changes until my Calendula oil reaches from Piping Rock*.


@Aggie 
I had ordered some Rose Hips Oil (from another Seller) and have been diligently waiting for it, and today I get a refund for it because they don't have it.

About to look at Pi.ping Ro.ck or A.m.azon!


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> Sounds Nice!
> 
> @Aggie
> I had ordered some Rose Hips Oil (from another Seller) and have been diligently waiting for it, and today I get a refund for it because they don't have it.
> 
> About to look at Pi.ping Ro.ck or A.m.azon!


Oooh, @IDareT'sHair 
Rose Hip herbs and oil are both on my list of products to purchase. I am definitely getting those two but I also want some calendula flowers as well. I think I will just go ahead and get the herbs that I want to use in my growth SB mix and in my hair rinses. 

I definitely will not be making any soaps. I'm good buying soaps from Chagrin Valley Soaps. I like their soaps so far so I will continue to get soaps from them.

Ever since I learned that I cannot make the soaps indoors because of the lye, I abandoned the idea of making soaps at home. I don't want to have to make ANYTHING outside. Not in all the heat we have here in the Bahamas .


----------



## Aggie

So my candles from B&BW, my JMonique order, my first order of shoes from 6pm.com, and my Sunshine Shea Butter orders are here and ready for pickup. I can't pick them up until Saturday when I'm off though .


----------



## Aggie

*Okay I just got some herbs from Monteray Bay Spice and here is what I got:*

Marigold (calendula) petals-Per Pound 1 

Burdock root, c/s-Per Pound 1 

Hops, whole-Per Pound 1

Lavender flower (Ultra), strong blue color-Per Pound 1 

Horsetail (Shavegrass), c/s-Per Pound 1 

Oatstraw, powder-Per Pound 1 

Rose hips, c/s Organic-Per Pound 1 

Sage, Rubbed

*I will be getting some more products from www.newdirectionsaromatics.com as well very soon* .


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Aggie said:


> *I definitely will not be making any soaps. I'm good buying soaps from Chagrin Valley Soaps. I like their soaps so far so I will continue to get soaps from them.*


@Aggie
Gurl....ANGTFD

I'm not even interested in the concept of soaps, 'poos, dc'ers, pomades, etc...

Imma leave alladat to them other folks.

Nah not me.


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> Gurl....ANGTFD
> 
> I'm not even interested in the concept of soaps, 'poos, dc'ers, pomades, etc...
> 
> Imma leave alladat to them other folks.
> 
> Nah not me.


@IDareT'sHair 

Don't worry. This is not for me either. I like playing around with Shea Butter, even some herbal and oil rinses/growth oils, but I draw the line right there. Seriously! I am goodt!


----------



## Froreal3

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> Gurl....ANGTFD
> 
> I'm not even interested in the concept of soaps, 'poos, dc'ers, pomades, etc...
> 
> Imma leave alladat to them other folks.
> 
> Nah not me.





Aggie said:


> @IDareT'sHair
> 
> Don't worry. This is not for me either. I like playing around with Shea Butter, even some herbal and oil rinses/growth oils, but I draw the line right there. Seriously! I am goodt!


Same! I’m too busy for all that. Takes me some wherewithal to even mix up this shea  butter, so yeah I’mma let the creatives deal with that.


----------



## Saludable84

Soaps


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Aggie said:


> *Don't worry. This is not for me either. I like playing around with Shea Butter, even some herbal and oil rinses/growth oils, but I draw the line right there.*


@Aggie
Gurl....


Froreal3 said:


> * Takes me some wherewithal to even mix up this shea  butter, so yeah I’mma let the creatives deal with that*.


@Froreal3
It takes everythang I got to drop a few spoons of Powda' & Oil in some already made DC'ers.


Saludable84 said:


> Soaps


@Saludable84
I know you on it.  You've already been whipin' up 'Poo haven't you?


----------



## Saludable84

@IDareT'sHair


----------



## rileypak

Saludable84 said:


> @IDareT'sHair


Black soap 'poo?


----------



## Saludable84

rileypak said:


> Black soap 'poo?


That too  

I’ve got a good formula for black soap. I’m trying to figure out detergents too.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

TMC came today!

Still waiting on:
Jakeala
JMonique Naturals
P.ip.ing Ro.ck
Kinky Kashmere


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Evenin' Ladies!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Froreal3
My Bulk-A came yesterday.  ALL 3 Scents smell amazzing!

Blue Hawaii
Tahitian Sweetie
Monkey Farts


----------



## Froreal3

L


IDareT'sHair said:


> @Froreal3
> My Bulk-A came yesterday.  ALL 3 Scents smell amazzing!
> 
> Blue Hawaii
> Tahitian Sweetie
> Monkey Farts


Lol what does Monkey Farts smell like?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Froreal3 said:


> *Lol what does Monkey Farts smell like?*


@Froreal3
Tropical - Banana & Pineapple & Coconut (Jasmine Bath & Beauty  had this scent) As well as "Hello Sugar"

*Pours out some Conditioner for Jasmine Bath & Beauty - One of my ALL time favorite Discontinued Lines*


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

Evening ladies!
I still haven't placed my Bulk Apothecary order yet but no rush. There are a couple of ITDF body bases I am going to get to scent them with.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Aggie
Using and just used: 

JMonique's Whipped Organic Shea Butter with Sweet Orange Oil (skin only) smells like a deliciously sweet fresh peeled Orange!


----------



## Aggie

@IDareT'sHair and @Froreal3 

I had a BA cart yesterday made up but backed out to get my herbs from Monteray Bay Spice store instead. Don't regret this purchase since MBS already sent me a ship ship today. That's what I call quick shipping . It's just as well since the shipping cost was very very very high, Imho.


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> Using and just used:
> 
> JMonique's Whipped Organic Shea Butter with Sweet Orange Oil (skin only) smells like a deliciously sweet fresh peeled Orange!


Ooooh nice to hear this @IDareT'sHair. Glad you liked it.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

I used SSI Avocado Condish as my rinse out the other day and totally forgot how awesome that stuff is! The slip and softness were out of this world. I am glad I got two 16 ounce bottles.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

IDareT'sHair said:


> TMC came today!
> 
> Still waiting on:
> Jakeala
> JMonique Naturals
> P.ip.ing Ro.ck
> Kinky Kashmere


I am waiting on Jakeala also .


----------



## IDareT'sHair

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> *I used SSI Avocado Condish as my rinse out the other day and totally forgot how awesome that stuff is! The slip and softness were out of this world. I am glad I got two 16 ounce bottles*.


@NaturallyATLPCH 
Love This!...

I'm glad you did too.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Mornin' Divas!

Enjoy the rest of your weekend!

I slathered on my Ayurvedic Mask (JMonique's DC'ers & Ayurvedic Powders).  Will leave this on for an hour or two.


----------



## Aggie

Morning Everyone. Having my coffee now. About to hit the shower and zipping out the door because I have a ton of things to do today so will have to chat later this afternoon. Have a fun filled hair care day.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

Hi everyone!
I will be taking a trip to Hattache today for research purposes .


----------



## rileypak

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> Hi everyone!
> I will be taking a trip to Hattache today for research purposes .


Enjoy your research


----------



## Shay72

Sunshine went on a tour but it’s finally here a week later than it was supposed to be but it’s here. Perfect timing since it’s wash day. Need to decide exactly how I plan to use it today.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Shay72
What's your Regi these days?  Still cowashing?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> *Hi everyone!
> I will be taking a trip to Hattache today for research purposes *.


@NaturallyATLPCH
Hmph.  It musta' warmed up!

Hurray Up and get back in here and Report Out!


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

IDareT'sHair said:


> @NaturallyATLPCH
> Hmph.  It musta' warmed up!
> 
> Hurray Up and get back in here and Report Out!


I damn near lost my mind in there but got my Lil two items. She has EVERYTHING. It is definitely a PJs dream. I am going to see if I can upload some pics because I took some and shared them in another group I am in.

I just walked out with the SSI Okra Winfrey I went up there for and a Hairveda Red Tea Heavy cream. I should've included the Okra Winfrey in my protein journey because it has ceramides in it.

The lady asked me if I wanted a basket and I was like, unless I want to give you my paycheck, no .

I need enough self control to go up there and haul twice a year.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

I got a message from Jakeala saying my order would be shipped next week and was delayed as a result of the snowstorm.

I need to look at when I ordered, I believe it was three weeks ago.

I could have gotten a Pink Sugar Cookie SAHCP from Hattache because they had one sitting there looking at me. But it was an 8 ounce jar. That would have been all I needed anyway with my cup full of hair instead of the 16 ounce I got. But it is cheaper in the long run. I will be using it mostly to prepoo though and nourish my ends.


----------



## Aggie

Shay72 said:


> Sunshine went on a tour but it’s finally here a week later than it was supposed to be but it’s here. Perfect timing since it’s wash day. Need to decide exactly how I plan to use it today.


@Shay72 

I picked up my  Sunshine products from the courier today as well. They smell so good too. I hope they perform well on my hair.


----------



## Aggie

Today I picked up my 2 boxes of shoes from 6pm.com, my Venus.com clothing order, Supplements from both Amazon and Piping Rock and Sunshine SB. I am so happy right now .


----------



## IDareT'sHair

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> *I got a message from Jakeala saying my order would be shipped next week and was delayed as a result of the snowstorm.*


@NaturallyATLPCH
I got that same msg!....

I ordered 12/19/17


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

Aggie said:


> Today I picked up my 2 boxes of shoes from 6pm.com, my Venus.com clothing order, Supplements from both Amazon and Piping Rock and Sunshine SB. I am so happy right now .


I love Venus! Their clothes are so stylish and sheek.


----------



## Aggie

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> I love Venus! Their clothes are so stylish and sheek.


Yes they are. I love their clothing and everyone is always asking me where I got my clothes from. You know, I'm an Island girl and we don't have all those pretty styles here so I shop where I can to stay lookin' goodt. 

Besides, I hate buying clothes that everyone here is wearing.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

Aggie said:


> Yes they are. I love their clothing and everyone is always asking me where I got my clothes from. You know, I'm an Island girl and we don't have all those pretty styles here so I shop where I can to stay lookin' goodt.
> 
> Besides, I hate buying clothes that everyone here is wearing.


I hear you! My cousin in Jacksonville where their headquarters is is friends with someone who works there and we can get up to 50% off most items.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Mornin' PJ's!

Yesterday finished Up:
x1 Cantu Root Rinse (x3-x4 b/ups)
x1 Zenia Oil (x1 b/up of this one and x1-x2 Zenia Blends)

My Fenugreek Powder came yesterday, but I haven't gotten it out of the mailbox yet


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@NaturallyATLPCH 
I re-read your post about your trip to Hattache and smiled (again).  

I can just imagine all of us in this thread going there together!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My Fenugreek Powder and Rose Hip Oil both arrived.


----------



## Beamodel

I’m so over bath & Body Works. I have been waiting over a week for my items to ship and I get and email today saying half my order was cancelled and the utter half shipped. 

Why was my order confirmed if they didn’t have it in stock? So I called them and they are refunding me my money for Shipping back. 

But the candles I really wanted are the ones that were cancelled  frosted cupcake & Cinnimon caramel swirl). 

Nope. Not ordering again. If it ain’t in the store, then I don’t need it.


----------



## Shay72

Didn’t do my hair yesterday. About to start now. I need to break this habit because I don’t want to do anything but be lazy AF on Sundays.


----------



## Shay72

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> Yep, definitely late for the party. I am glad I bought two jars.


Hmm I think I may go back to Vatika Frosting too. I’m not feeling liquid oils.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72 said:


> *Hmm I think I may go back to Vatika Frosting too. I’m not feeling liquid oils.*


@Shay72
I just opened my BF HV box and was glad I ordered VF.  I couldn't even remember what I had ordered???? =:
x1 AG
x1 VF
x2 Whipped Cream
x1 Red Tea Conditioner
x1 Acai Phyto Berry
x2 Moist 24/7
ALL b/ups 2 the b/ups 2 the b/ups


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I also opened:
SSI
NG
APB
*Cackles at ALL the Alphabet Soup*


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72 said:


> * I need to break this habit because I don’t want to do anything but be lazy AF on Sundays*.


@Shay72
Oooooo Gurl....Me Too!

That's why I sorta' switched back to Saturday.  We'll see how long that lasts tho'


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel said:


> *I’m so over bath & Body Works. I have been waiting over a week for my items to ship and I get and email today saying half my order was cancelled and the utter half shipped.
> Why was my order confirmed if they didn’t have it in stock? So I called them and they are refunding me my money for Shipping back.
> But the candles I really wanted are the ones that were cancelled  frosted cupcake & Cinnimon caramel swirl).
> Nope. Not ordering again. If it ain’t in the store, then I don’t need it.*


@Beamodel
The exact same thing happened to me and then it *all* shipped.  

And the one(s) I really wanted that I thought were cancelled & OOS came too?


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Beamodel
> The exact same thing happened to me and then it *all* shipped.
> 
> And the one(s) I really wanted that I thought were cancelled & OOS came too?



Really. I hope that happens to me too but I doubt it. They already issued me a refund for shipping.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

IDareT'sHair said:


> @NaturallyATLPCH
> I re-read your post about your trip to Hattache and smiled (again).
> 
> I can just imagine all of us in this thread going there together!


We would clean her out .


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> @NaturallyATLPCH
> I re-read your post about your trip to Hattache and smiled (again).
> 
> I can just imagine all of us in this thread going there together!


I would be in trouble


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel said:


> Really. I hope that happens to me too but I doubt it. *They already issued me a refund for shipping*.


@Beamodel
Me Too!


----------



## Saludable84

My sarenzo came today, surprisingly. It was scheduled for tomorrow. My body washes were frozen. It’s cold out there, but they defrosted nicely.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> *I would be in trouble *


@rileypak
Gurl...they be done called the po-po on us!


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

Saludable84 said:


> My sarenzo came today, surprisingly. It was scheduled for tomorrow. *My body* *washes were frozen.* It’s cold out there, but they defrosted nicely.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Beamodel
> Me Too!



I’ll keep you posted on if they ship all or just the non cancelled items then.


----------



## Saludable84

IDareT'sHair said:


> @NaturallyATLPCH
> I re-read your post about your trip to Hattache and smiled (again).
> 
> I can just imagine all of us in this thread going there together!


That’s too much self control.


----------



## Shay72

@IDareT'sHair 
Yep, still cowashing daily 

@NaturallyATLPCH 
I started posting in your protein thread but realized my protein game is lacking. Thanks! I needed that kick.

Sunshine is the only hair/body product I put in the fridge. It’s already passed the skin test as I knew it would.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Shay72 
Do you or are you DC'ing?  Or just Pre-Rx & Cowashing?


----------



## Shay72

@IDareT'sHair
I switched to Saturdays awhile back. That’s what I need to stick to.


----------



## Shay72

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Shay72
> Do you or are you DC'ing?  Or just Pre-Rx & Cowashing?


I DC 1x/wk on Saturdays, wash day. I poo with black soap on wash day.


----------



## Shay72

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Shay72
> Do you or are you DC'ing?  Or just Pre-Rx & Cowashing?


I don’t pre poo which is a hot oil tx for me on cowash days anymore because my hair remains an oily mess. Only on wash days.


----------



## Froreal3

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> I damn near lost my mind in there but got my Lil two items. She has EVERYTHING. It is definitely a PJs dream. I am going to see if I can upload some pics because I took some and shared them in another group I am in.
> 
> I just walked out with the SSI Okra Winfrey I went up there for and a Hairveda Red Tea Heavy cream. I should've included the Okra Winfrey in my protein journey because it has ceramides in it.
> 
> The lady asked me if I wanted a basket and I was like, unless I want to give you my paycheck, no .
> 
> I need enough self control to go up there and haul twice a year.


You were so disciplined sis! I wish we woulda met up when I lived in the ATL so we could do research together!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72 said:


> *I switched to Saturdays awhile back. That’s what I need to stick to.*


@Shay72
Sunday leaves me virtually unmotivated.....


----------



## Saludable84

My redken came. Cleansing cream is not clean manic or something like that. New label too. But the ingredients are still the same 

I would have had a breakdown.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Happy Monday a.m. Ladies!

Everybody stay warm & toasty today.  It looks "bitter cold" out - I hear it should be warming up to normal _freezing _temperatures here in the US soon.

I think my JMonique (Bo.dy Bu.tters) should be coming today.


----------



## Aggie

Morning ladies.

I used up a bottle of Bekura Honey Latte Hair Milk last night and sealed with some wonderfully delicious Sunshine SB. 

The strawberry scent is really nice and not overly fruity. A pleasant subtle strawberry scent I can hamdle soon will most likely reorder when I run out.


----------



## rileypak

Saludable84 said:


> My redken came. Cleansing cream is not clean manic or something like that. New label too. But the ingredients are still the same
> 
> I would have had a breakdown.


Wait what??????


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Shay72
> Sunday leaves me virtually unmotivated.....


Me too. I pushed it to Saturday once and thoroughly enjoyed it. I really need to get back to that.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Streaks thru and shakes it fast. 


Good morning beautiful people.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@shawnyblazes



Um..Okay So...Lurkin' at Werk and what do I see???

Hey Sis!...

Miss You!

*logged on just to say hi*


----------



## rileypak

@shawnyblazes


----------



## Saludable84

rileypak said:


> Wait what??????


Sorry. It is now called clean manic or something like that, but the ingredients haven’t changed.


----------



## Saludable84

@shawnyblazes


----------



## rileypak

Saludable84 said:


> Sorry. It is now called clean manic or something like that, but the ingredients haven’t changed.


That still makes me nervous...


----------



## Aggie

shawnyblazes said:


> Streaks thru and shakes it fast.
> 
> 
> Good morning beautiful people.


Welcome back @shawnyblazes.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@rileypak @Saludable84
I just had a Liter delivered and didn't even look at the bottle....


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My JMonique arrived today = x3 Bo.dy Butt.ers

My Pip.ing Roc.k Oils came today and the Pineapple one spilled out in the box.  (Sending a Replacement)


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My Jakeala shipped. 
Purchased 12/19/17 received Ship Notice 01/08/18.  Received Notice.  

So far...No _real_ Movement yet.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Mornin' Ladies!
My Jakeala finally did Ship. 

Waiting on:
Jakeala
Kinky Kashmere
Replacement for: P.i.ping Ro.ck Pine.apple Oil
Pi.ping Ro.ck Order
Chebe Powder
Naturelle Grow
Koils By Nature


----------



## Aggie

Morning Ladies. Some of my packages are here as well like my B&BW candles


----------



## Aggie

Oh also, I ordered a 5lb bag of Fenugreek seeds from www.foodtolive.com last night. The price was definitely right and they gave me a 5% off coupon and free shipping. I couldn't beat the price so I bit the bullet and bought last night.

I need to find some fenugreek powder at this cost so I can start making some hair masks.


----------



## Beamodel

My BBW candles arrived today. @IDareT'sHair tgey only sent what wasn’t cancelled. 

But now I’m ticked because one of the candles I had ordered that got cancelled is now back in stock today. Ughhhhhg


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Beamodel
You should call them, they may send it to you and not charge you shipping.  You should tell them they cancelled it and now it's back in stock and you are upset because you really wanted it.

They are super easy to deal with, because their stuff is beyond mass produced, so they don't care and will do whatever they need to do to make sure you are happy.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My NG came today!  And I just ordered it over the weekend.

But I'm still waiting on Jakeala tho'....


----------



## Aggie

Food to live already shipped out my fenugreek seed package this afternoon, can you believe that? Wow! I am so pleasantly surprised .


----------



## rileypak




----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Beamodel
> You should call them, they may send it to you and not charge you shipping.  You should tell them they cancelled it and now it's back in stock and you are upset because you really wanted it.
> 
> They are super easy to deal with, because their stuff is beyond mass produced, so they don't care and will do whatever they need to do to make sure you are happy.



Thanks hun. Yea I sent them an email. I’ll see how they respond.


----------



## Aggie

Morning everyone. Today is a holiday here in the Bahamas and I'm treating my hair since I was unable to for at least 4 weeks.

Currently prepooing with Chicoro's pre poo
Will be using Chagrin Valley's Clay and Mud hair soap as my shampoo
Komaza Care Protein Hair Strengthener
Framesi Color Lover Moisture Rich Masque 
Bekura Honey Latte Leave-in
Sealed with She Butter.


----------



## Aggie

Just used up my bottle of Komaza Care Protein Strengthener. No back ups, not a  repurchase. I will continue to use Dudley's DRC 28 as my deep protein treatment.


----------



## divachyk

Just popping in to say hey!


----------



## rileypak

@divachyk


----------



## Aggie

divachyk said:


> Just popping in to say hey!


Hi @divachyk. Hope all is well with you hon.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@divachyk


----------



## IDareT'sHair

A couple P.ipin.g Ro.ck Oils came today.  Both smell really good.

Still waiting on another package from them.

Also waiting on:
Jakeala (still)
Kinky Kashmere
Pip.ing Rock


----------



## Aggie

Today I threw away a bottle of Bekura Apple Sorghum Hair Oil because it smelled like a medicated oil my parents used to use on me when I was a child - Jamaican Healing Oil . Who wants their oil smelling like that? - yuck! I think I had it too long this time.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

Hi ladies! Just popping in to speak.
I got a shipping notification from Jakeala today. Whatever lol...
I also got my sides and back faded at the barbershop today. I didn't realize how much my hair had grown. A small part of me wanted to grow it out but after getting it cut today I'm like nah lol...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@NaturallyATLPCH 
Still waiting on Jakeala!

Also waiting on:
Kinky Kashmere
Pip.ing Rock (replacement) - Pineapple Oil
Hemani Jojoba and Hemani Onion Oils


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Aggie
That's why we gotta stay using up stuff.  

I have some very old bask (Bekura) I need to get to.  As well as some other "older" products.


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> That's why we gotta stay using up stuff.
> 
> I have some very old bask (Bekura) I need to get to.  As well as some other "older" products.


 Agreed @IDareT'sHair


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Aggie said:


> *Agreed*


@Aggie
Lawd

Gurl..Imma be mad if I see some mold, foul smells etc.. in all them coins

Time to stay serious about using up stuff.


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> Lawd
> 
> Gurl..Imma be mad if I see some mold, foul smells etc.. in all them coins
> 
> Time to stay serious about using up stuff.


 I have been trying to remember what I bought a while ago and use those up first, but problem is, I can't really remember it all . I still gotta go through my stash and figure out what are my FIFO (first in first out) products.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Aggie
All I know is I got some KBB when it was in Black Jars (years ago).  

I also got some b.a.s.k. stuff (old).  And some other "old items" that I really need to get to STAT.


----------



## Aggie

From Essentialdepot.com I just bought:








Bergamot Essential Oil - 4 oz.






Lime Essential Oil - 4 oz.





Grapefruit Pink Essential Oil - 4 oz.





Ylang Ylang Essential Oil - 4 oz.





Frankincense Essential Oil - 4 oz.


I was running very low on the bergamot and ylang ylang oil in this brand. They smell so good and very authentic. I wanted Lavender and Sweet Orange as well but they were out of stock . I will need lemongrass when I order from them again as well.


----------



## Aggie

Okay I went back in to get the other oils I know I need for my business and personally of course  and here they are  





Lemongrass Essential Oil - 4 oz.




Lavandin Grosso Essential Oil - 4 oz.




Peppermint Essential Oil - 4 oz.





Tea Tree Essential Oil - 4 oz.




Wintergreen Essential Oil - 4 oz.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Made a Chebe Powder Shea Butter Blend.  Mixed it with Grape Seed Oil.  Came out really well.

My Kinky Kashmere came today, but my Mailbox is Frozen Solid/Shut.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ship Notice from Koils By Nature and yet.............

Still NO JAKEALA!


----------



## rileypak




----------



## BrownBetty

Hey yall!

I saw the CR leave ins that they only offered on black Friday in target!  I saw a bunch of new CR stuff.  I may get some...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Mornin' PJ's!

Got up and applied JMonique Mud Wash and Wrapped Hair in Saran Wrap.  Will leave in for a couple of hours.

Hope to get my Kinky Kashmere out of my Frozen Mailbox today.


----------



## Shay72

Hair is done . The next two Saturdays I'm set because I'm actually leaving the house on those two days too like today. That makes a huge difference .


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Hey Everyone!

Finished Up:
x1 16oz JMonique Dead Sea Mud Mask (x1 b/up) but I have Jakeala's Beau Vert and some similiar items.

Will pull in some of those "older" products to start using them up.  (The bask and the Lace Naturals and the Old KBB)


----------



## Aggie

I'm doing a full hendigo treatment on my hair today. I need to do this every 3 weeks like I used to. I got lazy admittedly and stopped for a while. I will not make that mistake moving forward. I need some more Jamila henna for these though since it gives me the best henna deposit plus it is very easy to work with.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Aggie
Hey Sis!

Just got finished steaming.  

Getting ready to "Pull some Old Inventory in my Stash" so I can start on them.


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> Hey Sis!
> 
> Just got finished steaming.
> 
> Getting ready to "Pull some Old Inventory in my Stash" so I can start on them.


Yes girl @IDareT'sHair. Don't let your stuff go bad on you like I did with that Bekura Apple Sorghum. Yikes that thing was bad. I had no clue it smells so bad after non-timely usage. I'm never doing that again .


----------



## Aggie

I henna'ed my hair last night and so far my indigo has only been in for an hour and a half and have another hour to go before I rinse it out. I will be using v05 Moisture Milk for that. Need to check my stash for a good DC afterwards.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Aggie said:


> *Yes girl  Don't let your stuff go bad on you like I did with that Bekura Apple Sorghum. Yikes that thing was bad. I had no clue it smells so bad after non-timely usage. I'm never doing that again* .


@Aggie
I know Gurl.  I hate "wasting" money.  

And I'm not one for "trashing stuff" unless I have a reaction to it or it's so bad performance-wise you can't do anything with it, or if I feel it could cause a Set-back or something.

I was really scared to open that KBB ($25.00)  

KBB hasn't been in a black container for eons, but it looked good.  Will get to this right away.

I also pulled Lace Naturals (Bask & Bloom) Bramhi and I have an old bask YAM to use.

I saw some other stuff (and old label BeeMine DC'er)  Will get with that too.


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> I know Gurl.  I hate "wasting" money.
> 
> And I'm not one for "trashing stuff" unless I have a reaction to it or it's so bad performance-wise you can't do anything with it, or if I feel it could cause a Set-back or something.
> 
> I was really scared to open that KBB ($25.00)
> 
> KBB hasn't been in a black container for eons, but it looked good.  Will get to this right away.
> 
> I also pulled Lace Naturals (Bask & Bloom) Bramhi and I have an old bask YAM to use.
> 
> I saw some other stuff (and old label BeeMine DC'er)  Will get with that too.


Wow @IDareT'sHair 

You have quite a bit to use up. Make sure you use something from your older stash every wash day to really whittle it down fast.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Aggie
I got a lot of "old stuff" to use up.

Imma eventually get to all of it tho'.  Are you?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@rileypak
Hey Gurl!
It's so cold here my Mailbox is Frozen Shut.  

I should be getting a lot of stuff today too. (Non-Hair Related).

I told the P.O. to please just leave stuff on the Porch. 

Lawd....Please don't take my stuff back to the P.O.


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> I got a lot of "old stuff" to use up.
> 
> Imma eventually get to all of it tho'.  Are you?


@IDareT'sHair 
I gave away quite a bit of it but still have a little bit more I can use up. I will be using them up soon but most of my old DCs are commercial grade so they can handle the wait. I have to go look through my stash to find the older ones that I need to use up. I believe I still have some APB DCs and Refresher Sprays to get to so I'll use the Refresher Sprays under my Shea butter as my liquid moisturizer until they are finished. When I'm doneusing those, I'll just stick with using my S-Curl Moisturizer under my Shea Butter.


----------



## Aggie

Today I am finally using some of my Naturelle Grow Rose Clay DC mixed with some of my Ayur-Shea butter as my DC for today. Girl @IDareT'sHair, why did you not tell me how good this DC smells? This Dc smells really GOODT! I sure hope it works well on my hair and if it does, this will be my go to moisturizing DC instead of the NG Vanilla Fig one


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

I am trying to decide what DC to use tomorrow for wash day. I know I wanted to add the Colorful Neutral Protein filler to my existing DCs but now I just want to be lazy and use my protein/strengthening ready made DCs. 
It's back cold so I am getting lazy again. I hate this up and down weather, it was 59 yesterday now it is 29.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Aggie
I have a lot of "Old Labels" to get through.  Imma focus on doing that. 

I guess I'm more focused on the Old DC'ers than anything else.

I need to get my DC'er Stash down.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Aggie said:


> T*oday I am finally using some of my Naturelle Grow Rose Clay DC * *why did you not tell me how good this DC smells? This Dc smells really GOODT! *


@Aggie
I haven't even opened it mine. 

Yep.  Saw that too  while I am 'browsing my Stash' - I have 16oz  (and I think I have another 16oz b/up)

I think @Beamodel @curlyhersheygirl really likes this one?

ETA:  What's it smell like?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> *I hate this up and down weather, it was 59 yesterday now it is 29.*


@NaturallyATLPCH
Same. 

We had really, really bad Snow & Ice.  We closed work early yesterday and it's still icy.


----------



## Aggie

Good luck getting it down in a timely fashion @IDareT'sHair


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> I haven't even opened it mine.
> 
> Yep.  Saw that too  while I am 'browsing my Stash' - I have 16oz  (and I think I have another 16oz b/up)
> 
> I think @Beamodel @curlyhersheygirl really likes this one?
> 
> ETA:  What's it smell like?


@IDareT'sHair 
Fresh meadows of roses is what it smells like


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Aggie said:


> *Good luck getting it down in a timely fashion*


@Aggie
Thanks Sis.

I will go nuts if I find "Mold" in anything.

Keep working your Stash too!


----------



## Aggie

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> I am trying to decide what DC to use tomorrow for wash day. I know I wanted to add the *Colorful Neutral Protein filler *to my existing DCs but now I just want to be lazy and use my protein/strengthening ready made DCs.
> It's back cold so I am getting lazy again. I hate this up and down weather, it was 59 yesterday now it is 29.


Oooh, thanks for the idea @NaturallyATLPCH. I added 2 Tbsp of this to my DC just now since it's so mild. I forgot I had in the fridge for eons. Need to use this up as well.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

IDareT'sHair said:


> @NaturallyATLPCH
> Same.
> 
> We had really, really bad Snow & Ice.  We closed work early yesterday and it's still icy.


The drastic drops are ridiculous. I'm like, how was it that I left the house not needing a jacket but by the evening with temperature dropping, I need a coat?
I am not about this cold weather life. It is supposed to stay cold for the next week or so so at least it will be consistent.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Aggie said:


> *Fresh meadows of roses is what it smells like *


Oh NOOOOOOOOOO!....

You know I hate "Floral Scents"


----------



## IDareT'sHair

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> *The drastic drops are ridiculous. I'm like, how was it that I left the house not needing a jacket but by the evening with temperature dropping, I need a coat?
> I am not about this cold weather life. It is supposed to stay cold for the next week or so so at least it will be consistent*.


@NaturallyATLPCH
A Friend of mine - they let them leave around 1 p.m. Our office shut down much later.

When I left for work yesterday a.m. it was "decent" by the time they (work) _Shut It Down_ - the roads were a slippery/icy mess and it was windy, freezing cold out and of course I needed Gas!

No Gloves, No Coat, No nothing and I had to pump Gas!


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

IDareT'sHair said:


> @NaturallyATLPCH
> A Friend of mine - they let them leave around 1 p.m. Our office shut down much later.
> 
> When I left for work yesterday a.m. it was "decent" by the time they (work) _Shut It Down_ - the roads were a slippery/icy mess and it was windy, freezing cold out and of course I needed Gas!
> 
> No Gloves, No Coat, No nothing and I had to pump Gas!


Ah man that sucks!!! I just keep a coat in my car now.
Now I need to find a head wrap since my pores are exposed with this haircut .


----------



## IDareT'sHair

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> Ah man that sucks!!! I just keep a coat in my car now.
> *Now I need to find a head wrap since my pores are exposed with this haircut .*


@NaturallyATLPCH
My Wig serves as my head wrap.  

My Head was the "warmest thing" on me yesterday.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

IDareT'sHair said:


> @NaturallyATLPCH
> My Wig serves as my head wrap.
> 
> My Head was the "warmest thing" on me yesterday.


I feel you. I have never been able to wear a wig.


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> Oh NOOOOOOOOOO!....
> 
> You know I hate "Floral Scents"


Please please please send it here. I'll take it off your hands with the quickness  What say you? @IDareT'sHair


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Aggie said:


> *Please please please send it here. I'll take it off your hands with the quickness  What say you?*


@Aggie
Imma gone & try it.

Gurl...it's too Bitter Cold to be foolin' around at the P.O.


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> Imma gone & try it.
> 
> Gurl...it's too Bitter Cold to be foolin' around at the P.O.


@IDareT'sHair 
Yes please try it before you decide you don't like it. It has a very pleasant smell in my honest opinion. I never liked rose scents either until I tried Rose petal powder and now this Rose Clay DC. I wasn't even sure I would like it, but I really do. I have 4 jars of it in my stash right now.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Aggie
If/when I smell it and if it's off-putting, I will pm you.  

I haven't opened it to smell it....  #ihatefloral

ETA: I'm using my SB Rose Powder, Rose Hips Blend and the "Rose" is pretty mild.  Although it is a pretty pink color.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Well, the P.O. left my packages on my Porch (since my Mailbox is still frozen)

My:
Kinky Kashmere
Jakeala YAY!  Clawd FINALLY @NaturallyATLPCH order place 12/19.
Hemani Oils (Onion *stanks* and Hemani Jojoba)


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> Well, the P.O. left my packages on my Porch (since my Mailbox is still frozen)
> 
> My:
> Kinky Kashmere
> Jakeala YAY!  Clawd FINALLY @NaturallyATLPCH order place 12/19.
> *Hemani Oils (Onion *stanks* *and Hemani Jojoba)


 
Oh dear @IDareT'sHair. This is not good. How you going to use it? As a prepoo or oil rinse maybe? I'd probably pre-poo with it since you will be shampooing it out and maybe the smell won't linger in your hair this way.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Aggie said:


> *Oh dear This is not good. How you going to use it? As a prepoo or oil rinse maybe? I'd probably pre-poo with it since you will be shampooing it out and maybe the smell won't linger in your hair this way.*


@Aggie
I know.  Glad its only 2 oz's.  Not sure?  

I will have to think on that one.  I thought about both ways you mentioned. 

I also thought about using the Hemani Garlic Oil and mix it with that and whip it with some SB to see how it goes.  

I may also have a strong Fragr.ance Oil I could try to mask it with.

Got a little "sample gift" from Jakeala (Apricot Oil)  - Thank you Girl.


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> I know.  Glad its only 2 oz's.  Not sure?
> 
> I will have to think on that one.  I thought about both ways you mentioned.
> 
> I also thought about using the Hemani Garlic Oil and mix it with that and whip it with some SB to see how it goes.
> 
> I may also have a strong Fragr.ance Oil I could try to mask it with.
> 
> Got a little "sample gift" from Jakeala (Apricot Oil)  - Thank you Girl.


Anywho, I will not be getting that one. Thanks for letting us know how it smells.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Aggie said:


> *Anywho, I will not be getting that one. Thanks for letting us know how is smells.*


@Aggie
Yep.  Onion Oil Stanks like Onions.

I just whipped up a little Chebe, EVOO, Linseed Oil & Fenugreek Oil.  

Tried to mask the scent with some Pine.apple Fragr.ance Oil - umm didn't work....


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> I haven't even opened it mine.
> 
> Yep.  Saw that too  while I am 'browsing my Stash' - I have 16oz  (and I think I have another 16oz b/up)
> 
> I think @Beamodel @curlyhersheygirl really likes this one?
> 
> ETA:  What's it smell like?



I sure do. This dc is my most favorite dc from her actually.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel said:


> *I sure do. This dc is my most favorite dc from her actually.*


@Beamodel
What does it smell like to you?

B!   Gurl!  Please don't say Roses


----------



## Beamodel

I purchased a liter of Redken Clean Maniac (Cleansing Cream). 

I might take my box braids out tonight and need to clarify. Been having my braids in since Thanksgiving Day.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Beamodel
> What does it smell like to you?
> 
> B!   Gurl!  Please don't say Roses



It’s a very soft light scent. Like a nice smelling girly soap with a tiny pinch of baby powerish scent. A ultra light floral tone I guess. I don’t like rose smelling things and I don’t immediately think of roses when I smell it at all.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel said:


> *I might take my box braids out tonight and need to clarify. Been having my braids in since Thanksgiving Day*.


@Beamodel 
I bet you got some nice growth.  After you do your Hair, how are you going to wear it?

I bought a Liter of Re.dken Cleansing recently too, but I think mine is the "Original" it doesn't say Clean Maniac.  Just the Original packaging.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel said:


> * I don’t like rose smelling things and I don’t immediately think of roses when I smell it at all.*


@Beamodel 
I hope not.  Because I think I have x2 of these.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Beamodel
> I bet you got some nice growth.  After you do your Hair, how are you going to wear it?
> 
> I bought a Liter of Re.dken Cleansing recently too, but I think mine is the "Original" it doesn't say Clean Maniac.  Just the Original packaging.



I’m not sure how I’ll do it. Probably Bantu it or flat twist it. I’m so ready to wear my new satin head wraps I had purchased string Black Friday too.

Yea mines is the new bottle. It was $15 at Ulta for the liter sale.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Beamodel
> I hope not.  Because I think I have x2 of these.



It’s a very light scent. I think you’d be ok with the scent.


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Beamodel
> I hope not.  Because I think I have x2 of these.


The scent is not intense at all @IDareT'sHair. It is very a very pleasantly mellow scent, almost like the rose petal powder that I use in my ayurveda glosses. I think you use this powder as well so it should be fine, I'd imagine.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Hey lovelies 
Just stopping in to say Hi.


----------



## Saludable84

Morning. 

I have no indigo, so refuse to do a two step. I’ll see what’s up the block in terms of a nice red color, but my laziness is bad today. 

Also made a small soap purchase from Jakeala about a week ago.


----------



## Aggie

@Saludable84 

I get that lazy feeling often these days but I am trying to stick to the plan as much as possible. Hope you're able to shake it off


----------



## Beamodel

@Saludable84 beautiful avi


----------



## Saludable84

Thank you 



Beamodel said:


> @Saludable84 beautiful avi


----------



## Aggie

*I was very low on these so today from ILoveHerbal.com, I bought:*

2017 Crop Jamila Henna Powder for Hair x6 boxes 

New Zenia Indigo Powder Hair Natural Black Hair Dye 2017 Crop x6 boxes


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Saludable84
Lookin' Good!


----------



## Saludable84

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Saludable84
> Lookin' Good!


Thank you


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Saludable84
Don't be tryna' hide that Big Juicy Bun (in your Avi)


----------



## Saludable84

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Saludable84
> Don't be tryna' hide that Big Juicy Bun (in your Avi)



My hair will be back up soon enough.


----------



## rileypak

*Used up*
SSI Curl Quenching Conditioner (3-5 backups, discontinued)
APB Keratin Protein Treatment (no backups, future repurchase)


----------



## rileypak

Ladies who went down the CD Rhassoul rabbit hole, is the rinse out conditioner good for detangling? 
I put a bottle in the bathroom for next wash day to try out but I'm not chancing it if it's not slippy. I'll give it to my brothers, they ain't got nothing to detangle


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@rileypak
I haven't tried it yet.

But in "other reviews" it seemed like the R/O got better reviews than the DC'er (which were actually very good) because people seem to like the DC'er too.


----------



## Aggie

Now the only hair products I need to get is the professional size Olaplex Treatment with maybe an additional 6 bottles of the No. 3 treatment since it's so small. That should last me for at least 6 months or more. 

This purchase will take place by the end of this month because as of next month, I'm going in deep in the Dave Ramsey Financial Challenge so I will not be purchasing much - just my staples that I run out of. I'm even good on Skin care products for a while.


----------



## divachyk

Hey Everybody! I'm trying to get in the habit of logging on more and staying connected.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

divachyk said:


> *Hey Everybody! I'm trying to get in the habit of logging on more and staying connected.*


@divachyk 
Glad to see you Sis.


----------



## flyygirlll2

@divachyk


----------



## Beamodel

Are things ok with Komaza Care? Everything is listed as out of stock. 

I know there are medical issues with Jenn but are they closing up shop or something?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Happy MLK Day!  

My Sistas' in the Struggle


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

IDareT'sHair said:


> Happy MLK Day!
> 
> My Sistas' in the Struggle


Happy MLK Day to you!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> *Happy MLK Day to you!*


@NaturallyATLPCH 
In times like these, we need to honor the legacy even more, seeing how folks are trying to politically reverse the gains we have made.  

Not only Dr. K.ing - but all the Men & Women who fought and died so we could be free.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

IDareT'sHair said:


> @NaturallyATLPCH
> In times like these, we need to honor the legacy even more, seeing how folks are trying to politically reverse the gains we have made.
> 
> Not only Dr. K.ing - but all the Men & Women who fought and died so we could be free.


Yes. And year round. Not just today or during the month of February either. 
Let me gone head and start on this here head. Just got back from the gym.


----------



## Aggie

Happy MLK to all. Have a blessed day and @IDareT'sHair, don't buy too much today okay? Save some stuff for the rest of us


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

Aggie said:


> Happy MLK to all. Have a blessed day and @IDareT'sHair, don't buy too much today okay? Save some stuff for the rest of us


I have a dream that @IDareT'sHair will refrain from purchasing and use what is in her stash on this day and going forward. Until Valentine's Day.


----------



## Aggie

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> I have a dream that @IDareT'sHair will refrain from purchasing and use what is in her stash on this day and going forward. Until Valentine's Day.


 Yassssss to all of this


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Aggie @NaturallyATLPCH
"I Have A Dream - That ONE DAY My Stash will look Normal." I Have A Dream!


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

Man this Vatika Frosting is . I am tempted to use this along with my leave in for styling. My hair has never been this soft using coconut oil as a prepoo.
APB's coconut prepoo is very, very close though.


----------



## rileypak

Beamodel said:


> Are things ok with Komaza Care? Everything is listed as out of stock.
> 
> I know there are medical issues with Jenn but are they closing up shop or something?


I just purchased from them at the beginning of the month. Only some items were OOS. Not sure what's happening now though...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

What I have coming:
F.r.agran.ce Oils = A.maz.on
Pipin.g Rock = Various Products & a couple Fra.gran.ce Oils
B&BWs 3 Wicks = x2 ($10 - Holi.day Scents)
Khana Phakana = x2 Horsetail Oils & x1 Amla Oil


----------



## Aggie

*Today I picked up from the courier:*

JMonique's Naturals Body Butters and Charcoal DC.
Monteray Bay Spices - Wow, I am in heaven right now. Can't wait to make some tea rinses with these
Venus.com Clothing - 2nd package is finally here 
Food To Live - Fenugreek seeds, Hemp Protein and Maca Powder for my growth oil and smoothies


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie @NaturallyATLPCH
> "I Have A Dream - That ONE DAY My Stash will look Normal." I Have A Dream!


I dream the same thing for you and for me @IDareT'sHair . I believe for me that day is coming sooner than later.


----------



## Aggie

I just bought some seeds to plant in my vegetable garden so I can stop buying certain herbs and vegetables from the food store - this will save me a lot of money too. 

I am really trying to stick with that Dave Ramsey challenge as best I can and start cutting my spending where absolutely necessary and possible of course.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Aggie said:


> *I dream the same thing for yiou and for me . I believe for me that day is coming sooner than later.*


@Aggie
I have a Dream that One Day we won't be judged by the Content of our Stashes!

ETA: Can't wait to try JMonique Charcoal and JMonique's Coffee DC'ers.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Used a little KB Henna Oil tonight!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Afternoon Ladies!

My Koils By Nature (Mint Detox Conditioner) should be here today! (Yasss I forgot about it)


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My Kinky Kashmere Detox Mint (Activated Charcoal & Rhassoul) Conditioner arrived today.  Also, Pipin.g Roc.k (replacement oil)


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

So my Jakeala Shea Amla Hemp Castor Parfait arrived today. After waiting all this time, it is soupy.
I had this issue with my silky hair oil from her and even though she sent me a replacement, I am sick of going through this.
I will use it but will not be repurchasing it again. I will just stick with her soap. 
I am tired of these product inconsistencies with these vendors, I tell ya.
Any stylers I need I am going to Hattache.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> *So my Jakeala Shea Amla Hemp Castor Parfait arrived today. After waiting all this time, it is soupy.*


@NaturallyATLPCH
What did you get that was soupy? 

I didn't even open my 16oz of Shea-Amla Parfait, I just put it away.

Lawd I hope I didn't wait all this time and spend money for 16oz's of Soup!


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

IDareT'sHair said:


> @NaturallyATLPCH
> What did you get that was soupy?  I didn't even open my 16oz of Shea-Amla Parfait.
> 
> Lawd I hope I didn't wait all this time and spend money for 16oz's of Soup!


I edited it. It was the Shea Amla Hemp Castor Parfait. 16 ounces of soup.
I am so disappointed!!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> I* edited it. It was the Shea Amla Hemp Castor Parfait.
> I am so disappointed!!!*


@NaturallyATLPCH 
Lemme go open this mess.  It was probably made from the "same batch"


----------



## Aggie

Hi ladies .

Hope you all had a great day today. I was busy all day today so it was tough even trying to lurk 

My TO Skin care package has finally arrived 
So has my vitamins from Vitacost and IHerb 
and lastly my Essential Depot essential oils

Hopefully I should be able to pick them all up on the weekend.

I am just waiting for shipment notes for my I Love Herbal, Amazon order and my seeds from Park Seed. I have calendula, rosemary, basil, chamomile, garlic chives, and of course, cauliflower, broccoli, tomato, cantaloupe, watermelon and pole bean seeds all coming. I am getting excited .


----------



## Aggie

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> I edited it. It was the Shea Amla Hemp Castor Parfait. 16 ounces of soup.
> I am so disappointed!!!


@NaturallyATLPCH 

What ?

I am so sorry this happened to you. You're returning it right?


----------



## Aggie

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> So my Jakeala Shea Amla Hemp Castor Parfait arrived today. After waiting all this time, it is soupy.
> I had this issue with my silky hair oil from her and even though she sent me a replacement, I am sick of going through this.
> I will use it but will not be repurchasing it again. I will just stick with her soap.
> I am tired of these product inconsistencies with these vendors, I tell ya.
> Any stylers I need I am going to Hattache.


Oh never mind, I see your response here. But still, this sucks


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@NaturallyATLPCH
I dug mine out. 

Right now it's cold.  But I think once it becomes "room temperature" it will be soupy as well.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Aggie said:


> *What ?
> 
> I am so sorry this happened to you. You're returning it right?*


@Aggie 
Once I see what's up after mine becomes "room temp" and it's "Soupy" I will most definitely be contacting her.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Aggie
I decided to try to find Love Spellz which is the scent I get/love from Jakeala and came across Indigo Fra.grance (you should look it up).  Nice Scents.  Decent Prices.  Haven't looked at Shipping yet.


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> I decided to try to find Love Spellz which is the scent I get/love from Jakeala and came across Indigo Fra.grance *(you should look it up). * Nice Scents.  Decent Prices.  Haven't looked at Shipping yet.



@IDareT'sHair,

Done! Will look at it again sometime later. I am getting very sleepy right now.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> Once I see what's up after mine becomes "room temp" and it's "Soupy" I will most definitely be contacting her.


I will probably end up doing the same smh...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> *I will probably end up doing the same smh...*


@NaturallyATLPCH 
Contacted Jakeala about "Soupy" Non-Solid Shea Amla.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Mornin' Good Ladies of U1B1!


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

IDareT'sHair said:


> @NaturallyATLPCH
> Contacted Jakeala about "Soupy" Non-Solid Shea Amla.


I did the same. I included pictures of that mess.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> *I did the same. I included pictures of that mess.*


@NaturallyATLPCH
I'm glad you did.  I knew ours would be from the same batch.  

I wonder why it didn't solidify?  I told her it did not solidify.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

IDareT'sHair said:


> @NaturallyATLPCH
> I'm glad you did.  I knew ours would be from the same batch.
> 
> I wonder why it didn't solidify?  I told her it did not solidify.


She should've made sure it solidified before shipping it out.
Probably too much oil. I would think these companies would have proper measurements and ratios of ingredients of the things they concoct. You can't just be throwing ish in a mixer and hoping for the best.
The last one I received was whipped to perfection.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@NaturallyATLPCH 
Especially since it took so long to ship!

I haven't heard back from her yet.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

IDareT'sHair said:


> @NaturallyATLPCH
> Especially since it took so long to ship!
> 
> I haven't heard back from her yet.


Thank you!!! We waited almost a month to get soupy parfait. Ridiculous.
I have not heard from her either.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> *Thank you!!! We waited almost a month to get soupy parfait. Ridiculous.
> I have not heard from her either*.


@NaturallyATLPCH 
Please keep me posted if/when you hear back from her.  So far...Nada


----------



## IDareT'sHair

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> *You can't just be throwing ish in a mixer and hoping for the best.
> The last one I received was whipped to perfection.*


@NaturallyATLPCH
.....
The last one I purchased was also _whipped to perfection_ which was the main reason I went ahead and got a 16oz'er.


----------



## Aggie

@NaturallyATLPCH and @IDareT'sHair,

So sorry this has happened to you both. I am so glad I let this vendor go.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Aggie
I love the Silky Oil.

I stopped getting the Sweet Honey Hair Thang, when the last two jars I got were "grainy" and she offered no"remedy" - both jars were unusable and had to be thrown out (and you know I don't play that).

I have x2 Jars (I think?) of Beau Vert Masque, which I really like as well as the Shea & Coconut Hair Milk and the Green Tea Hair Oil.

Hopefully, she will make this right for us.  I would still like to purchase from her from time to time.


----------



## Aggie

@IDareT'sHair 

I hear ya. If she remedies this for you, that would be awesome but personally, I've moved on.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Aggie
I was just out in my Stash and pulled in her "Beau Vert" Hair Mask. 

I could only locate x1 I think I have/had x2?  I may have swapped x1?  I will look again for it.

I opened it and it looked perfect. 

I will start on it right away (like this Weekend Wash Day).


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Aggie
My Pip.ing Ro.ck Order Arrived today!

Also my x2 3 Wick B&BW's Candles.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Aggie
I got a call from K.hana.Pakan.a and the Horse.tail Oil is OOS, so they are refunding my $.

How disappointing.  They are still shipping the Maka Powder I bought.


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> My Pip.ing Ro.ck Order Arrived today!
> 
> Also my x2 3 Wick B&BW's Candles.


Still buying candles I see. I tried getting some a few days ago but just after putting them in my cart, more then 2/3s of them were out of stock so I emptied the cart and closed the browser .


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Aggie
I made a nice: SB, Brahmi Powder and Mahabringraj Oil Blend.  Turned out very nice.  Did not add a Fragrance.  The Mahabringraj Oil smells good enough.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Aggie said:


> *Still buying candles I see. I tried getting some a few days ago but just after putting them in my cart, more then 2/3s of them were out of stock so I emptied the cart and closed the browser* .


@Aggie
Yep.  I got "Onyx" which smells sooooo nice I wish I would have gotten x2.  

I got a Wa.termel.on & Le.mon for Spring/Summer for my Kitchen (meh).  But that Onyx is thebomb.com.gov.net.biz.edu

I may take the Wa.termel.on/Le.mon back and exchange it for something else.

Lemme look for that Slip.


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> Yep.  I got "Onyx" which smells sooooo nice I wish I would have gotten x2.
> 
> I got a Wa.termel.on & Le.mon for Spring/Summer for my Kitchen (meh).  But that Onyx is thebomb.com.gov.net.biz.edu
> 
> I may take the Wa.termel.on/Le.mon back and exchange it for something else.
> 
> Lemme look for that Slip.


Onyx huh? I never got that one. I may add that one to my next cart. Hope I like it.


----------



## Saludable84

@IDareT'sHair and @NaturallyATLPCH im sorry about your items. That is really disappointing. I hope she rectifies it, but after the issue I had with the SHHT and her sending it in a regular envelope with no padding or anything, I just try to stick with items that can be thrown with no issues. Aka; soaps. She did give me a small refund, which I did not ask for, but I felt the issue was that she didn’t care that she poorly shipped those items. 

I did just purchase the down there liquid soap. I will see how that goes. Next time I have an issue with her, I’m taking it straight to PayPal. Honestly, I just don’t think she cares.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Saludable84
I don't think she does either.  I kinda half-way feels that she's no longer interested in her business.  Maybe she just wants to sell locally and not ship stuff everywhere. 

Cause over a month to receive x1 item is just not cool.

Frankly, I was not pleased with the apparent non-responsiveness and lack of CS I received regarding the x2 grainy SHHT's I purchased and had to throw out.  Personally, I wouldn't have handled it that way.  It wasn't like I wasn't a "regular" customer.  I have spent a grip with her.

I still have not received a response from her.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Aggie said:


> *Onyx huh? I never got that one. I may add that one to my next cart. Hope I like it*.


@Aggie
Smells really good.  I hope the "throw" is good.  

I was gone try to grab another one, but don't see it listed?  @rileypak did you get Onyx?

I will try to get a b/up when I take this other one back (if they have it In-Store)


----------



## Aggie

No I never got that Onyx candle @IDareT'sHair. I may try it sometime later.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Aggie
I was asking @rileypak if she had gotten it.......


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Aggie
What's your next SB Blend A-Blends?


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Saludable84
> I don't think she does either.  I kinda half-way feels that she's no longer interested in her business.  Maybe she just wants to sell locally and not ship stuff everywhere.
> 
> Cause over a month to receive x1 item is just not cool.
> 
> Frankly, I was not pleased with the apparent non-responsiveness and lack of CS I received regarding the x2 grainy SHHT's I purchased and had to throw out.  Personally, I wouldn't have handled it that way.  It wasn't like I wasn't a "regular" customer.  I have spent a grip with her.
> 
> I still have not received a response from her.


All of this. No response from her either.
Speaking of Etsy responses, I messaged Erica a while back to modify an order and she did not respond, nor was my order changed. I just wanted to change scents but normally she would respond and correct.
I guess business is getting bigger than they can handle alone?


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

Aggie said:


> @NaturallyATLPCH and @IDareT'sHair,
> 
> So sorry this has happened to you both. I am so glad I let this vendor go.


I will more than likely just stick with soap from her. No more hair things.
If she cannot even handle that, I will be totally moving on from her altogether.


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> I was asking @rileypak if she had gotten it.......


I didn't 
I can't fool with y'all and these candles


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> What's your next SB Blend A-Blends?


Not sure yet. I have so much stuff. I have to go look through my stash and see what I can come up with. No matter what it is though, I want it to include calendula herbs and oil.


----------



## Aggie

I may consider infusing some herbs to make my oils. I wonder what calendula herb and henna oil will be like. Hmmm,


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

I heard back from Jakeala. After this, I am done with her. I will probably be done with her even soap wise.

She had the nerve to offer me a replacement, or offer a refund if I send the other one back. Are you kidding me? So I have to pay shipping to send something back you messed up? Yeah okay.

Then she had the nerve to say that the consistency will be thinner when temperatures are warmer but will perform the same. I was like, ma'am, it has been COLD all month long, and even if it melted, if formulated right, it will solidify once cooled down.

She really did try to insult my intelligence!! I am not a novice in this game, she tried it!


----------



## Aggie

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> I heard back from Jakeala. After this, I am done with her. I will probably be done with her even soap wise.
> 
> She had the nerve to offer me a replacement, or offer a refund if I send the other one back. Are you kidding me? So I have to pay shipping to send something back you messed up? Yeah okay.
> 
> Then she had the nerve to say that the consistency will be thinner when temperatures are warmer but will perform the same. I was like, ma'am, it has been COLD all month long, and even if it melted, if formulated right, it will solidify once cooled down.
> 
> She really did try to insult my intelligence!! I am not a novice in this game, she tried it!


Wow .  I am so happy i walked away from her a while back. No regrets here for sure


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

Aggie said:


> Wow .  I am so happy i walked away from her a whole back. No regrets here for sure


I am telling you! Good for you. Experiences like these will make me cut you off for real. She is sending a replacement but I want no parts of her business at this point.
I am going to use up my last soap loaf and stick with CCs. Even though the discount was measly, I have never experienced horrible customer service.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

I am DONE with kitchen mixtresses for 2018. I will support black businesses that are main stream. I mean it. I want consistent batches, I am over inconsistency.


----------



## Aggie

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> I am DONE with kitchen mixtresses for 2018. I will support black businesses that are main stream. I mean it. I want consistent batches, I am over inconsistency.


That's where I am too. Just tired of a lot of these kitchen mixtresses myself. The inconsistencies in the products are killing my wallet. I can't afford that moving forward. 'Drops the mike' - I am done!


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

Aggie said:


> That's where I am too. Just tired of a lot of these kitchen mixtresses myself. The inconsistencies in the products are killing my wallet. I can't afford that moving forward. 'Drops the mike' - I am done!


I am with you on the killing my wallet. I am being more cognizant financially and I refuse to keep taking these gambles making people
gain profit while being subpar at the same time.
Time to get serious about mixing my own things and buying bases from ITDF and scenting them once I get through this stash.


----------



## naturalyogini

Aggie said:


> Wow .  I am so happy i walked away from her a whole back. No regrets here for sure


Wow. She did the same thing to me a year ago. I threw the product away and took her out of my favorites.  Done.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@NaturallyATLPCH @naturalyogini 
I let her get away with it with the Sweet Honey (x2).  Not this time.  I will send it back to her but I do not want to pay for nor should I have to pay shipping.  

I paid for shipping when I placed the order originally.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

IDareT'sHair said:


> @NaturallyATLPCH @naturalyogini
> I let her get away with it with the Sweet Honey (x2).  Not this time.  I will send it back to her but I do not want to pay for nor should I have to pay shipping.
> 
> I paid for shipping when I placed the order originally.


Yeah hopefully she will offer to refund shipping for you but she certainly did not offer that for me.
DONE. DONE. And. DONE.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@NaturallyATLPCH
She probably won't. 

Ain't nobody tryna' get no free product from her. 

When I say I have a problem w/Hairveda or NG or whomever, they just rectify the situation (no questions asked).

This is a new one for me.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

Me too @IDareT'sHair !!! Not a good way to start 2018. Hmph. On the list she goes.
What's even more insulting is how long we had to wait to get a jacked up product.
I still cannot believe she had the nerve to bring up warm temperatures making it melt when clearly it is winter and a cold front is basically smothering this country.
I hate when people try to insult my intelligence. Other than the product being the way it is, that remark was the trump card. I am not one of these new news, I have been purchasing from her for 4 years .


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@NaturallyATLPCH 
How long did she said it would be before you received your replacement?


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

IDareT'sHair said:


> @NaturallyATLPCH
> How long did she said it would be before you received your replacement?


She said she would ship it next week.
If I do not get it by the end of the week I am filing a PP dispute. And I do not mean getting a shipping notification on Saturday either. You better be putting it in the mail on Monday or the beginning of the week when the PO opens.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@NaturallyATLPCH
Make sure you do it within 30 days.

This wasn't a weather related incident.  She told me the same thing about those two jars of Sweet Honey Hair Thang (it was summer then), but that product was never right. 

I let it go (with her), but it had to be pitched and I hate wasting money like that.  It was grainy and not salvageable.

ETA: Aren't you waiting on a soap or something else from her?


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

IDareT'sHair said:


> @NaturallyATLPCH
> Make sure you do it within 30 days.
> 
> This wasn't a weather related incident.  She told me the same thing about those two jars of Sweet Honey Hair Thang (it was summer then), but that product was never right.
> 
> I let it go (with her), but it had to be pitched and I hate wasting money like that.  It was grainy and not salvageable.
> 
> ETA: Aren't you waiting on a soap or something else from her?


She has until January 24. If I don't get a shipping notification by then, I will be filing my dispute.
I am not waiting on anything else from her.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> *She has until January 24. If I don't get a shipping notification by then, I will be filing my dispute.
> I am not waiting on anything else from her.*


@NaturallyATLPCH
One more day and I woulda' been hit.  So, I'm glad I went ahead and filed.  I will leave it open until I receive Ship Notice and see when its actually moving and not just a printed out ship notice or notification.

I thought you had ordered "Down There Loaf" or something?  There are "several" items I absolutely love from her, but her CS is lacking (in my opinion) and needs work.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

@IDareT'sHair I used to love the Down There soap but over the past couple of months I have been using her Lemongrass Tea Tree soap.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@NaturallyATLPCH
Speaking of Jakeala, I pulled out my Beau Vert DC'er and will start on it this week.  I thought I had a 2nd one, but I think I vaguely remember swapping it.

I had some Dope DC'er and I think the Beer one and Swapped them.

I got an Apricot Oil on a Swap a while back and it's also very nice and the Green Tea Oil.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@NaturallyATLPCH 
I just got a Ship Notice!  Did you?


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

IDareT'sHair said:


> @NaturallyATLPCH
> I just got a Ship Notice!  Did you?


Nope I did not. I bet if I do not get one by this coming Wednesday and I file a dispute I will get one that same day .


----------



## Aggie

@NaturallyATLPCH and @IDareT'sHair 

Wow, sad you both are going through this whole mess with Jakeala. I hope it all works out but it's highly doubtful .


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

Not a good way to start 2018 @Aggie lol...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Aggie said:


> *I hope it all works out but it's highly doubtful *.


@Aggie @NaturallyATLPCH
I think you might be right Ms. Aggie

....


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

Let me gone head and buy some BBW candles if they are still available to calm my nerves.


----------



## Aggie

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> Let me gone head and buy some BBW candles if they are still available to calm my nerves.


 @NaturallyATLPCH

I'm laughing because this is something I would find myself doing for the very same reason .

Besides, candles really do make me very happy .


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

@Aggie my goodies were still in my cart so that made me happy .


----------



## Aggie

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> @Aggie my goodies were still in my cart so that made me happy .


----------



## IDareT'sHair

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> * my goodies were still in my cart so that made me happy *.


@NaturallyATLPCH
I hope you used: DISCOVER20 for an additional 20%?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@NaturallyATLPCH
I received a full refund from my PP Dispute.  

I really hated to do it, but right is right.  I'm huge on CS dealing with on-line Handmades and everybody know I'm ride or die for you.

Even in the recent Thread about eliminating Vendors, I could not say I was letting any of them go, but I do have expectations from them, because there are plenty of places one "could" spend their hard-earned coins. 

So, when folks repeatedly spend their money with you (Vendor), it's not a "given" because there are a lot of folks out here on these PJ Skreets doing what you be doing.


----------



## Saludable84

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> Me too @IDareT'sHair !!! Not a good way to start 2018. Hmph. On the list she goes.
> What's even more insulting is how long we had to wait to get a jacked up product.
> I still cannot believe she had the nerve to bring up warm temperatures making it melt when clearly it is winter and a cold front is basically smothering this country.
> I hate when people try to insult my intelligence. Other than the product being the way it is, that remark was the trump card. I am not one of these new news, I have been purchasing from her for 4 years .



But she’s in Virginia. It’s cold there too. What exactly is she saying?


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

IDareT'sHair said:


> @NaturallyATLPCH
> I hope you used: DISCOVER20 for an additional 20%?


I sholl did!


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

Saludable84 said:


> But she’s in Virginia. It’s cold there too. What exactly is she saying?


I guess she thought since it was coming to Atlanta it would get drastically warmer?
It is not June. It is January.  Heck, even Florida got a dusting of snow. I am going to need for her to have several seats.


----------



## Saludable84

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> I guess she thought since it was coming to Atlanta it would get drastically warmer?
> It is not June. It is January.  Heck, even Florida got a dusting of snow. I am going to need for her to have several seats.


Nah. She tried it. I’m going to try the CC soap and see how I like it.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

Saludable84 said:


> Nah. She tried it. I’m going to try the CC soap and see how I like it.


I love them. They are cured well, lather nicely, and leave my skin soft. My dad likes them also, I get him the mens soaps.


----------



## KinksAndInk

I got so much to catch up on. Not even sure if I can. I think I need to place an order for...something.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

I had $48 in Sarenzo Rewards bucks so I bought a Twist Cream, Whipped Jelly, Whipped Body Butter, and Spray Leave In.
Shipping is now $8.00 for orders under $75. I had to pay shipping. Glad they are not on my purchase list this year.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My Fr.agran.ce Oils came from Am.a.zon.  The Snickerdoodle one that smells identical to HV's Vatika Frosting.  

Can't wait to make a SB Blend with that one.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@NaturallyATLPCH
What you doing to your Hair this Weekend? 

I was going to overnight with Jakeala Beau Vert, but I changed my mind (too tired from jakeala-drama). 

I'll apply it in the a.m. (on dry hair) and leave it on for a couple hours before cleansing.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

IDareT'sHair said:


> @NaturallyATLPCH
> What you doing to your Hair this Weekend?
> 
> I was going to overnight with Jakeala Beau Vert, but I changed my mind (too tired from jakeala-drama).
> 
> I'll apply it in the a.m. (on dry hair) and leave it on for a couple hours before cleansing.


Lemme go post. Same ole same ole though lol...
My twist outs are getting some hang time though .


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@NaturallyATLPCH
How are you enjoying ITDF?  Have you found some nice bases?

ETA: Have you heard anything yet from the one that shall not be named?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Aggie
What's Up Lady?


----------



## Aggie

Good Evening Ladies. Thank God for the weekend. I'm off tomorrow but working after church on Sunday. It's okay though. How is everyone doing?


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> What's Up Lady?


@IDareT'sHair

Hi sweetie. How you holdin' up after all that fiasco with that vendor that shall not be named yesterday?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Aggie
Gurl....Like I was telling @NaturallyATLPCH I was gone overnight with that Beau Vert, tonight but could not bring myself to do it (after last night).

I will apply it tomorrow a.m. and leave it on for a couple hours.

OT: I bought a small jar of Mat.cha Powder and some Pome.granate Seed Oil for my next batch of SB-Blends.


----------



## Aggie

I got a ship note from MUAC already today. The package hasn't moved yet though. I ordered some lactic and glycolic acid peel for my face - just trying to get my glow on


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> Gurl....Like I was telling @NaturallyATLPCH I was gone overnight with that Beau Vert, but could not bring myself to do it (after last night).
> 
> I will apply it tomorrow a.m. and leave it on for a couple hours.
> 
> OT: I bought a small jar of Mat.cha Powder and some Pome.granate Seed Oil for my next batch of SB-Blends.


@IDareT'sHair

Girl I know she had to make you mad as hell to get you to this point since you will always give a vendor a long long rope to hang themselves before you jump ship. See, me, I'm not like that. I will give you one mayyyyybe two chances, but three strikes, you are definitely OUT.

I see you really gettin' your SB mix on. I am so happy for you and motivated by your enthusiasm about mixing your own stuff, even if it's limited to SB and ayurveda. It's awesome!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Aggie said:


> * I ordered some lactic and glycolic acid peel for my face - just trying to get my glow on *


@Aggie 
Chile...You already got ALL Your Entire Glow on LOCK!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Aggie
It was pretty upsetting, because I really like(d) her and for the most part her line.  If I have a "complaint" it's a valid complaint and should be taken seriously. 

I do "try" to be a big supporter.

I'm just happy she issued me a Full Refund.  Sadly, the consistency of this particular batch was definitely off.

That was the 2nd product I purchased that had "issues" as far as consistency.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I think tomorrow I'll make x2 SB Blends:
x1 4oz Onion Oil and maybe some Bhringraj Powder (Imma need a Fra.grance Oil to mask the Onion Oil)  Maybe the Garlic Ayurvedic Oil that smells really good *for some strange reason*

x1 4oz Jojoba Oil w/maybe some Bhringraj Powder

I just remember I have that Baobab Oil and the Camellia Oil to try in a Blend.


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> Chile...You already got ALL Your Entire Glow on LOCK!


@IDareT'sHair 

, Awww, you are too sweet. Thanks hon. I am really working on it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Mornin' Ladies!

Sitting here w/Jakeala Beau Vert on dry Hair getting ready to cleanse - As I Am Cowash Conditioner and sit under the dryer with Sarenzo's Quinoa & Bamboo Protein Treatment.


----------



## Beamodel

Took my braids out last night y’all.  I’m about to wash and condition it. Today will be a very long pampering day


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Beamodel
Enjoy your long. luxurious day of pampering.

What will you be using today?


----------



## Beamodel

@IDareT'sHair which amazon vendor did you use? Do you still have the link to it?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Beamodel
Can't post the link on this device but it is P&J Trading on Am.azo.n and the Frag.rance is Snickerdoodle, even if you type in Snickerdoodle F.ragrance Oil it will take you right to it.

@flyygirlll2 posted about P&J Trading's Snickerdoodle.

However, another poster said she felt Bulk Apothecary's Buttercream was closer to HV's Vatika Frosting than the one from P&J.

I had Bulk-A's Buttercream in a couple carts and took it out both times.  I know P&J smells like VF, but she said Bulk-A's Buttercream is spot on.  I'll have to try that one next time I make a cart from Bulk-Apothecary.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

Afternoon ladies!
Well I looked closely at the ingredients and saw that the HASK Clarifying shampoo I have been using has cyclopentasiloxane in it . How can you be a claryfing shampoo to remove buildup when you have a cone that causes build up? 
So I will probably either get the SM Sacha Inchi clarifying shampoo OR use the V05 one I have in here.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@NaturallyATLPCH
*cough* 

Speaking of SM I happened to be walking thru TJMxx Thursday and saw SM Weight.less Creme Rinse on Clearance for 5 bucks.  

And even though I am not a SM Supporter, before I knew it, I had grabbed it off the shelf and hit PayNah.  And like most SM products, I hate the scent.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

IDareT'sHair said:


> @NaturallyATLPCH
> *cough*
> 
> Speaking of SM I happened to be walking thru TJMxx Thursday and saw SM Weight.less Creme Rinse on Clearance for 5 bucks.
> 
> And even though I am not a SM Supporter, before I knew it, I had grabbed it off the shelf and hit PayNah.  And like most SM products, I hate the scent.


SM cowashes are great. That Sacha Inchi poo is even more wonderful.
$5 you say?


----------



## flyygirlll2

@Saludable84


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Saludable84
May your day be as special as you are!...


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Beamodel
> Enjoy your long. luxurious day of pampering.
> 
> What will you be using today?


I just washed with redken cleaning cream, design essentials acacado shampoo and SSI  blueberry co wash. 

Currently I’m under the dryer with komaza protein strengthner. I barely have much left and I really love this protein conditioner. 

Not sure what I’ll use to dc with just yet but all the hair that I had cut off prior to my braids installation is back. It looks as though I never cut my hair. 

I will install braids again in the summer time most likely.


----------



## Beamodel

@Saludable84 

Happy birthday boo


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Beamodel
> Can't post the link on this device but it is P&J Trading on Am.azo.n and the Frag.rance is Snickerdoodle, even if you type in Snickerdoodle F.ragrance Oil it will take you right to it.
> 
> @flyygirlll2 posted about P&J Trading's Snickerdoodle.
> 
> However, another poster said she felt Bulk Apothecary's Buttercream was closer to HV's Vatika Frosting than the one from P&J.
> 
> I had Bulk-A's Buttercream in a couple carts and took it out both times.  I know P&J smells like VF, but she said Bulk-A's Buttercream is spot on.  I'll have to try that one next time I make a cart from Bulk-Apothecary.



Thanks boo I’ll probably try both places lol.  Since I’m braids free now I’ll probably join y’all in the Shea butter challenge.


----------



## Saludable84

@flyygirlll2 @IDareT'sHair @Beamodel 

Thank you ladies


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Saludable84
Aww....Make sure you do something special for yourself today Sis.


----------



## Beamodel

Ok so I’m currently deep conditioning 
SSI Papaya Mask (one side)
NG Rose Clay Mask (other side)


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel said:


> *Ok so I’m currently deep conditioning
> SSI Papaya Mask (one side)
> NG Rose Clay Mask (other side)*


@Beamodel
I have both(tried neither)....so please come back with your review.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Beamodel
> I have both(tried neither)....so please come back with your review.



Will do @IDareT'sHair. I love them both. I’m pretty much testing out which one performs better.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel said:


> *Will do.  I love them both. I’m pretty much testing out which one performs better.*


@Beamodel
That's so good to know. 

Will you or do you plan to keep each in your Stash?


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Beamodel
> That's so good to know.
> 
> Will you or do you plan to keep each in your Stash?



Yes, I have back ups of both that I recently purchased during the most recent Black Friday


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

Awwwww Happy Born Day @Saludable84 !


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

Man I wanted to be done with Sarenzo but I used their whipped body butter today from their Black Friday sale and omggggggg...it is so creamy and decadent!
I did order another with my rewards bucks yesterday so that will keep me going for a while but sadly, I can see myself repurchasing in the future unless my own mixes come out as decadent.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> *Man I wanted to be done with Sarenzo but I used their* *and omggggggg...it is so creamy and decadent!* *sadly, *I* can see myself repurchasing in the future*


@NaturallyATLPCH
I thought the exact same thing about the Quinoa & Bamboo Protein DC'er.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

IDareT'sHair said:


> @NaturallyATLPCH
> I thought the exact same thing about the Quinoa & Bamboo Protein DC'er.


Welllllll I have never had any customer service issues with them sooooooo....
I do have a few things to use up so that will keep me occupied.
On another note, is the Quinoa and Bamboo Protein DCer that good? @IDareT'sHair


----------



## IDareT'sHair

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> *On another note, is the Quinoa and Bamboo Protein DCer that good? *


@NaturallyATLPCH
Yasss.... It is.

@Shay72 suggested it a while back.  I've purchased it numerous times and never looked back.  It's a keeper.

Agreed.  No CS issues there.  I just feel their shipping costs are too high (for me, personally).

However, when I run out, I will hafta' " bite the bullet" and reup.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

Yes I agree on the shipping costs @IDareT'sHair .


----------



## IDareT'sHair

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> *Yes I agree on the shipping costs* .


@NaturallyATLPCH


ETA: I need to inventory my stash and see what I have left.  I shole hope I have a b/up? 

I remember swapping "several"


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@NaturallyATLPCH
Speaking of "Proteins" I think Imma get some Joi.co K-Pak in the future.

I like keeping some "Salon Brands" on hand too.  So, I'll pick up K-Pak eventually.  

I already have a Tube of T.ig.i Dumb Blon.de and a few others (Ne.xx.us Emerg.encee).  So, I'm good on Proteins.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

IDareT'sHair said:


> @NaturallyATLPCH
> Speaking of "Proteins" I think Imma get some Joi.co K-Pak in the future.
> 
> I like keeping some "Salon Brands" on hand too.  So, I'll pick up K-Pak eventually.
> 
> I already have a Tube of T.ig.i Dumb Blon.de and a few others (Ne.xx.us Emerg.encee).  So, I'm good on Proteins.


The K-Pak is a good one. It is definitely one that I would keep in my protein arsenal.
On another note, I have created another cart with some BBW candles and want to hit pay nah. Not sure why I am back obsessed with them .
Maybe because they are on sale.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> *On another note, I have created another cart with some BBW candles and want to hit pay nah. Not sure why I am back obsessed with them .
> Maybe because they are on sale.*


@NaturallyATLPCH 
Yasss.....

I was in the store yesterday after work.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Was out in my stash _looking how I be looking_ when I am looking at my stash. 

Well...I was actually looking for more Sarenzo Quinoa.  Didn't find one. 

But I did locate the other Beau Vert I thought I had.

I came across my last 16oz Jar of DB's Pumpkin Seed DC'er too.

And had the nerve to find another Cream & Coco Spun Sugar Reconstructor (x2). 

Them thangs don't die they "Multiply"


----------



## Aggie

Saludable84 said:


> @flyygirlll2 @IDareT'sHair @Beamodel
> 
> Thank you ladies


Oh wow,your birthday is the same day as one of my nephews @Saludable84. Happy birthday sweetie.


----------



## Aggie

Today I used up a liter size bottle of Joico K-Pak Colr Therapy Conditioner - no backups and definitely not a repurchase item. It left my hair feeling waxy every single time I used it. Yuck!


----------



## Aggie

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> The K-Pak is a good one. It is definitely one that I would keep in my protein arsenal.
> On another note, I have created another cart with some BBW candles and want to hit pay nah. Not sure why I am back obsessed with them .
> Maybe because they are on sale.


@NaturallyATLPCH 
Nah dear. You better step away from the candles or you gon' be hooked in a hot New York minute if you don't walk away now . I know I am


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

Aggie said:


> @NaturallyATLPCH
> Nah dear. You better step away from the candles or you gon' be hooked in a hot New York minute if you don't walk away now . I know I am


I purchased four more .
I hope I'm done. The discount makes the shipping free so it is like I am buying them in store anyway .


----------



## Aggie

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> I purchased four more .
> I hope I'm done. The discount makes the shipping free so it is like I am buying them in store anyway .


Okay but don't say I didn't warn you


----------



## Beamodel

Yall that SSI Pomagrante spray is amaze balls.


----------



## rileypak

Beamodel said:


> Yall that SSI Pomagrante spray is amaze balls.


----------



## Beamodel

rileypak said:


>



Lol sorry. It’s really yummy @rileypak


----------



## Saludable84

@NaturallyATLPCH @Aggie 
Thank you ladies


----------



## rileypak

@Saludable84


----------



## Saludable84

@NaturallyATLPCH @IDareT'sHair I wanted to be done with Sarenzo too but they get in my nerves as usual. 

I got the body fluff just to try and I absolutely love it. Like, I want a few jars. Then, I’m upset because I used my rewards on a body cleanser and coffee butter, when I should have gotten a body fluff. Ugh. Maybe next time. 

I haven’t had bad customer service with them, but I will say it has improved. Also, it’s not the shipping fees I mind but the flip floppy shipping times. They constantly change. It’s too the point that I order and forget about it until I get a notice. Overall, I’m always happy with my experience. 

Jakeala shipped my soap btw. 2 weeks.


----------



## Saludable84

rileypak said:


> @Saludable84


Thank you


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Saludable84 said:


> *Jakeala shipped my soap btw. 2 weeks.*


@Saludable84
I spoke my mind about ship times, the lack of CS and a few other things.  Hopefully, long term it didn't fall on deaf-ears.

I think that might have been her first PP Dispute, which sounded like it came as a shock to her (Shoot....Ain't nobody playing). 

I did also say no way a person should have to wait a Month to receive 1 item.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@NaturallyATLPCH
Any update on your Status?


----------



## Saludable84

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Saludable84
> I spoke my mind about ship times, the lack of CS and a few other things.  Hopefully, long term it didn't fall on deaf-ears.
> 
> I think that might have been her first PP Dispute, which sounded like it came as a shock to her (Shoot....Ain't nobody playing).
> 
> I did also say no way a person should have to wait a Month to receive 1 item.


Good!

I’m glad you opened the dispute because that’s insane. Her turnover used to be 1-2 weeks with the exception of some items. Then, it seemed to turn into one month and she made it seem like you need to get with the program. I loved her when I first began with her but now? No words. And I don’t even order from her that much.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Saludable84
Yes, I spoke to her about the delayed shipping times often for x1 item.  And this recent purchase was the 2nd issue I had with Consistency, although I did not take "Action" I was disappointed in her response regarding those items.

That particular batch of Shea-Amla was: goopy, soupy & sloppy.  Just like that batch of Sweet Honey at the time was grainy, stiff and unusable.

I could not let it go this time and not take action.  After the "send it back to me" and incur additional costs to do so I was through.

@NaturallyATLPCH even showed her pics of the item and that was her response which, personally, was unacceptable for a "Seller/Vendor".


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

IDareT'sHair said:


> @NaturallyATLPCH
> Any update on your Status?


No. Like I said, she has until Wednesday.
She did say that she would ship it this week and the week just started lol...


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

I found a new vendor for my Activated Charcoal soap. The vendor is Pacha Soap. They have whipped soap scrubs and everything and they are all natural. Plus I can get loaves if I want.
One of my friends in a Natural Hair Group I am in absolutely loves them.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@NaturallyATLPCH 
Good you are looking at/for replacements.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

IDareT'sHair said:


> @NaturallyATLPCH
> Good you are looking at/for replacements.


Yes she is supposed to ship me another one. I cannot wait to be done with her.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@NaturallyATLPCH 
I meant "replacements" for the other items you were getting from her?

Do I have other stuff that I like just as well from other vendors as the Coconut & Shea, Green Tea or Silky Hair Oil (yes......but I still love those items).


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

IDareT'sHair said:


> @NaturallyATLPCH
> I meant "replacements" for the other items you were getting from her?
> 
> Do I have other stuff that I like just as well from other vendors as the Coconut & Shea, Green Tea or Silky Hair Oil (yes......but I still love those items).


I have a silky oil but that is it. She ended up having to replace that because it was oily and not the creamy consistency it normally is.
The rest of her hair things I have gotten in the past did not work for my hair.
I do not care how much I like these items, she is never getting another dime from me.
When you give me horrible customer service, I do not even like your products anymore. You are totally cancelled.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> *I have a silky oil but that is it. She ended up having to replace that because it was oily and not the creamy consistency it normally is.*


@NaturallyATLPCH
Oh No!

So, there you have it.  Consistency issues.  I didn't know you had, had an issue with the Silky Oil.  So, for me, that's kinda three strikes: Shea Amla, Sweet Honey Hair Thang and Silky Oil have all had some sort of consistency issue.

To tell you the truth, I was half-way afraid to open that Beau Vert yesterday and then relieved that it was "right".  You should never have to feel that way.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

@IDareT'sHair I forgot to mention that, it happened early last year sometime. I didn't think about it because that was my first issue. She offered a replacement or refund, and did not give me any mess about temperatures melting it, nor did I have to send it back for a refund.

For her to go there this time means that she has had some issues with product consistencies, mainly this product because she programs herself to say that even though it is January .


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@NaturallyATLPCH
What made me strike is when you sent her those pics and she offered no apology and to send it back kinda took me over the edge.

My B&BWs Candles Shipped.  I got all from the Aroma-Therapy Line this time.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@NaturallyATLPCH 
Didn't you get/try the new stuff from Ja.ne Car.ter?  I was/am wondering how it is?  Her Cowash/Cleansing and what it smells like?

Nour.ish & Shin.e broke me out.  Too Floral.  I had a reaction from it.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

IDareT'sHair said:


> @NaturallyATLPCH
> What made me strike is when you sent her those pics and she offered no apology and to send it back kinda took me over the edge.
> 
> My B&BWs Candles Shipped.  I got all from the Aroma-Therapy Line this time.


Girl! I am telling you! No apology. Just a sense of entitlement.
My second BBW candles order has shipped also.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

IDareT'sHair said:


> @NaturallyATLPCH
> Didn't you get/try the new stuff from Ja.ne Car.ter?  I was/am wondering how it is?  Her Cowash/Cleansing and what it smells like?
> 
> Nour.ish & Shin.e broke me out.  Too Floral.  I had a reaction from it.


I have been using both cowashes, the Curls To Go and the Healthy Hair one. I love them both, they are staples. The scents are very light and subtle.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> *I have been using both cowashes, the Curls To Go and the Healthy Hair one. I love them both, they are staples. The scents are very light and subtle.*


@NaturallyATLPCH
I thought so.  

How does the Curls To Go Cowash smell?  Is it floral?  I hated N&S because of the floral scent.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

IDareT'sHair said:


> @NaturallyATLPCH
> I thought so.
> 
> How does the Curls To Go Cowash smell?  Is it floral?  I hated N&S because of the floral scent.


I do not think it's floral. I can't really describe the scent, all I know is it is very light.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> *I do not think it's floral. I can't really describe the scent, all I know is it is very light.*


@NaturallyATLPCH
Thank you.

I'll keep it in mind at some point.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@rileypak
What you doing?

Wonder what kind of V-Day Sales there will be? 

Although I'm not overly interested in buying any products right now.  *cough*

I am trying.  Hard.


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak
> What you doing?
> 
> Wonder what kind of V-Day Sales there will be?
> 
> Although I'm not overly interested in buying any products right now.  *cough*
> 
> I am trying.  Hard.


Hey sis 
I'm getting laundry done and about to do some masking.

If SSI has a sale and it's still available then I'm getting the Pomegranate spray


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> *If SSI has a sale and it's still available then I'm getting the Pomegranate spray *


@rileypak
I hope they do (_and others_).


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

So I will be redoing my twists. The OM Shape Shifter had my hair looking dull and coated. I didn't even wait for it to dry. I can usually tell when my hair is drying how it's going to turn out and this one is a loss.

I may possibly revisit it in the future.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@NaturallyATLPCH 
So, are you going to have to rinse that out & re-do them?


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

IDareT'sHair said:


> @NaturallyATLPCH
> So, are you going to have to rinse that out & re-do them?


Yep. I have already taken my hair down.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> *Yep. I have already taken my hair down.*


@NaturallyATLPCH


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak
> I hope they do (_and others_).



I'm only interested in leave in conditioners...for now


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> *I'm only interested in leave in conditioners...for now *


@rileypak 
Sooo....which ones?...


----------



## Aggie

Saludable84 said:


> Good!
> 
> I’m glad you opened the dispute because that’s insane. Her turnover used to be 1-2 weeks with the exception of some items. Then, it seemed to turn into one month and she made it seem like you need to get with the program. I loved her when I first began with her but now? No words. And I don’t even order from her that much.


Yes I agree. I came to a point where a vendor's great product meets the road where horrible CS meets but CS trumps their products every time. I simply don't care that much about the products anymore. How a vendor treats me as a valued customer spending *MY* hard earned dollars matters to me and _I mean it matters_....A LOT!!! As far as I am concerned...out of sight, out of mind.

When I see posts about the products of vendors that are in my trash bag, my eyes just glaze over them and I move on. It's amazing how well that practice works for me . I'm just glad it does.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Aggie said:


> *When I see posts about the products of vendors that are in my trash bag, my eyes just glaze over them and I move on. It's amazing how well that practice works for me . I'm just glad it does.*


@Aggie
Like what?....

I agree.

2018 I will be focusing "less" on Product Acquisition and more on Product Use Up.


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak
> Sooo....which ones?...


If @Miss Kane has the Keratin Hair Lotion ready by then , then I'm buying from APB


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

Well, cowashed with the JC Curls To Go Cowash, then paired the SSI Papaya Leave In with the SSI Marula Hemp Hair Cream for my twists. I am not sure if I will leave them in or take them down. Hair is soft and happy. 
I haven't used the Papaya Leave In in a long time, great at softening the hair.


----------



## Saludable84

rileypak said:


> If @Miss Kane has the Keratin Hair Lotion ready by then , then I'm buying from APB


You know I went to use the dc last week, and I got tired of digging in my closet and stuff dropping on me, so I resorted to aphog.ee.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

I love the way SSI is making my hair feel. She had a lot of sales last year so if she does this year, I will be partaking.


----------



## rileypak

Saludable84 said:


> You know I went to use the dc last week, and I got tired of digging in my closet and stuff dropping on me, so I resorted to aphog.ee.


Then you should buy a jar or two to have at the front of the closet


----------



## Saludable84

rileypak said:


> Then you should buy a jar or two to have at the front of the closet


But I have 3.


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> Like what?....
> 
> I agree.
> 
> 2018 I will be focusing "less" on Product Acquisition and more on Product Use Up.


@IDareT'sHair 

For an example, Hydro Quench Systems. I loved her Greaseless Moisture, but I'd rather glaze over it and keep it moving whenever I see posts of her products. That's just one of the examples, but there are many many more.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Aggie said:


> *For an example, Hydro Quench Systems. I loved her Greaseless Moisture, but I'd rather glaze over it and keep it moving whenever I see posts of her products. That's just one of the examples, but there are many many more*.


@Aggie
....Girl I see what you mean.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> *I love the way SSI is making my hair feel. She had a lot of sales last year so if she does this year, I will be partaking.*


@NaturallyATLPCH
So will I.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@rileypak @NaturallyATLPCH @Aggie
What Ya'll thinkin' 'bout getting from SSI?


----------



## rileypak

@IDareT'sHair
Pomegranate Pear Moisture Milk
Pomegranate Pear Hydrating Curl Spray
Pomegranate Pear Oil-in-Gel Pudding


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@rileypak 
Nice List!....


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@rileypak
I think I'd probably get:
x1 Sugar Peach
x1 Papaya Super Hydrate DC'er (b/up)
x1 Pomegranate Restorative DC'er


----------



## bajandoc86

@IDareT'sHair 

hey mama *hugs* Thanks for checking in. Hope you are doing well, and the holiday season has been kind to you and your family. Blessings and love for 2018 and beyond. 

I am hanging in here. Thesis is done, finals are in 4 months, I am single  LOL....but most importantly Mom is doing well . Plus Dad celebrated his 60th birthday yesterday . 

I spent Christmas loving on my family and spoiling Mom rotten, having fun with baby sis, spending time with my Daddy and eating lots of good food. I really could not ask for a better holiday season. I am happy I delayed exams last year to focus on Mom and the family. It was most definitely worth it.

Also, I have been wearing my hair out since 2018 started. I plan to do the most with it this yr. I already done cut it 2x (after being only like 0.5 inches away from BSL ), plan to colour, maybe even relax around my birthday and then chop it all off come Christmas. I'll get back to growing it out in 2019.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

@IDareT'sHair a 16 ounce Okra Winfrey if it is available, the Triple Heavy Moisture Cream, Pomegranate and Pear Twisting Butta and Anti-Breakage Hair Cream


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@NaturallyATLPCH


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@bajandoc86
Glad you are doing well Sis. Thank you for checking in.

You sound happy.  And I'm glad your Mom is much better.

WOW Those "Hair Plans" have me like:

Sounds exciting tho'


----------



## bajandoc86

IDareT'sHair said:


> WOW Those "Hair Plans" have me like:
> 
> Sounds exciting tho'



Lol! I feel the same way....the distinct possibility exists I may get lazy in 2 months and be like nah, I ain't doing alla dat.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@bajandoc86
I also wanted to say, so happy finals are in 4 months!  

I know you'll do well.

Also, congrats on Dad turning the BIG 6-0!  *exciting*

I'm sure whatever you do to your Hair (or not) you'll look as gorgeous as ever!


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

Hi @bajandoc86 ! 
We threw my dad a surprise party for his 60th 7 years ago and he still talks about it! Nothing like those milestone birthdays.


----------



## Saludable84

@bajandoc86 just hugs for you.


----------



## CeeLex33

Happy New Year Ladies- hope everyone is doing well!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

CeeLex33 said:


> *Happy New Year Ladies- hope everyone is doing well!*


@CeeLex33


That's all I got!


----------



## rileypak

Okay all the blasts from the past dropping by!!! 
@CeeLex33 @bajandoc86 

You were missed ladies


----------



## CeeLex33

2017 was a really rough year, but I'm back!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Agree with @rileypak

So Happy to see you Ladies in 2018 @bajandoc86 @CeeLex33


Please don't be strangers!


----------



## Aggie

Welcome back @CeeLex33 and @bajandoc86. Good to see both of you.


----------



## Aggie

@IDareT'sHair 

I only need the Marula Hemp Leave-in from SSI. I really love that stuff. Everything else I pretty much have in my stash including all the products you listed in your post.


----------



## Aggie

@IDareT'sHair 

I'm a big SSI product junkie. I always get my stuff when they have their sales. I always wait until they have sales when I purchase from them. If I'm out of anything from them before they have a sale, I simply use something else and wait for it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Used Up:
x1 Bask & Bloom A.ma.zon Bo.dy Butter (no b/ups - probably won't replace and will make my own)....


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I see Koils By Nature will be in 49 Tar'get Stores across the country at the end of this month.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

Aggie said:


> @IDareT'sHair
> 
> I only need the *Marula Hemp Leave-in* from SSI. I really love that stuff. Everything else I pretty much have in my stash including all the products you listed in your post.


Loooooooove this stuff!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Aggie 
For my next Blends I'm going to buy:
Licorice Root
Emu Oil
Horsetail Oil
Ginger Oil


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> For my next Blends I'm going to buy:
> Licorice Root
> Emu Oil
> Horsetail Oil
> Ginger Oil


Okay @IDareT'sHair 

But how are you planning on using the licorice Root in your blend? Also where are you finding all those oil?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Aggie said:


> *But how are you planning on using the licorice Root in your blend? Also where are you finding all those oil?*


@Aggie

The Hemani Horsetail & Ginger Oils from (hemani_herbal)  $4.49 Free Ship on Ebbbbbbay.

Also Pure Emu 4 oz (another Seller).

The Licorice Root 2 oz = Pi.ping R.ock

I will use the Oils alone in my batches.  I may add a Powder with them?

I don't like mixing a bunch of them together, I like to use them alone first to see how they perform and then eventually add additional Oil(s) if necessary.


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> 
> The Hemani Horsetail & Ginger Oils from (hemani_herbal)  $4.49 Free Ship on Ebbbbbbay.
> 
> Also Pure Emu 4 oz (another Seller).
> 
> The Licorice Root 2 oz = Pi.ping R.ock
> 
> I will use the Oils alone in my batches.  I may add a Powder with them?
> 
> I don't like mixing a bunch of them together, I like to use them alone first to see how they perform and then eventually add additional Oil(s) if necessary.


@IDareT'sHair,

This is a good idea. So do you trial the mixes for a set time of say 3 months or so and check their efficacy that way or just switch up as soon as the mix you've made last runs out?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Aggie said:


> *or just switch up as soon as the mix you've made last runs out?*


@Aggie
I'm only making 4oz batches at a time.

If/when I like something, I go back and make another batch.

OT:  I'm thinking of using Unrefined Man.go Butt.er for my Bod.y Blen.ds instead of Shea for Spring/Summer?


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> I'm only making 4oz batches at a time.
> 
> If/when I like something, I go back and make another batch.
> 
> OT:  I'm thinking of using Unrefined Man.go Butt.er for my Bod.y Blen.ds instead of Shea for Spring/Summer?


I have some mango butter in my stash but I haven't started using it just yet. I may also make a body butter out of it myself .


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Mornin' PJ's!

Hope every one has a great day!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Wouldn't mind getting in on that Jessicurl DT B1 G2 Free (old packaging).

Only problem it's Citrus & Lavender.  I'm thinking about/worried about the "Citrus" tho'.

But what a Great Deal!

@Beamodel @NaturallyATLPCH  I know you both love DT.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Aggie
I think I've decided to buy a Bo.dy Bu.tter "Base" and just scent it and KIM. 

Right now, I'm leaning towards buying a Un.scented base and just scent it.


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> I think I've decided to buy a Bo.dy Bu.tter "Base" and just scent it and KIM.
> 
> Right now, I'm leaning towards buying a Un.scented base and just scent it.


@IDareT'sHair

This is a good idea as well. Where are you planning on getting the body butter base from?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Aggie said:


> *This is a good idea as well. Where are you planning on getting the body butter base from?*


@Aggie
I was thinking either Bulk-A or ITDF?

What say you?


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> I was thinking either Bulk-A or ITDF?
> 
> What say you?


I think they are both good vendors you can use. I have not personally purchased from ITDF but they have great reviews.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

IDareT'sHair said:


> Wouldn't mind getting in on that Jessicurl DT B1 G2 Free (old packaging).
> 
> Only problem it's Citrus & Lavender.  I'm thinking about/worried about the "Citrus" tho'.
> 
> But what a Great Deal!
> 
> @Beamodel @NaturallyATLPCH  I know you both love DT.


Yes I do. However, since I am moving towards light protein based DCs, I will not be purchasing anymore.
But it is great stuff.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

Well I haven't heard from Jakeala yet. I will be filing a dispute tomorrow when I get off work. It will be a month since tomorrow is the 24th and I purchased it on the 24th.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair said:


> Wouldn't mind getting in on that Jessicurl DT B1 G2 Free (old packaging).
> 
> Only problem it's Citrus & Lavender.  I'm thinking about/worried about the "Citrus" tho'.
> 
> But what a Great Deal!
> 
> @Beamodel @NaturallyATLPCH  I know you both love DT.



I sure do. I have a bottle up in deck to use too. But I’m trying to use up two or three other things that’s already open first. 

I love that DC


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

PayPal dispute filed on Jakeala


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> PayPal dispute filed on Jakeala


Refund issued . Glad to be able to move on.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> *Refund issued . Glad to be able to move on.*


@NaturallyATLPCH 
And that Fed-Ex Ship Notice up thread I received was totally "Bogus"...


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

IDareT'sHair said:


> @NaturallyATLPCH
> And that Fed-Ex Ship Notice up thread I received was totally "Bogus"...


Oh WOW. Really???


----------



## IDareT'sHair

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> *Refund issued . Glad to be able to move on*.


@NaturallyATLPCH
Yep.  My sentiments exactly.

Yep.  That Notice was a fake.


----------



## Froreal3

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> Refund issued . Glad to be able to move on.


That's ridiculous! I'm glad I didn't get the Amla Shea Parfait for the Shea butter thread. 

Speaking of Shea butter, of course SO used up the rest of my mango Sunshine butta and got the nerve to be asking me to buy him his own.   It is addictive! I wonder how the clean linen and the strawberry scent compares to the mango, which was really good.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Froreal3

You might wanna ask:
@Shay72 @flyygirlll2 @NaturallyATLPCH @Beamodel

I think they ALL bought some Sunshine-Butta'!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Froreal3 said:


> *That's ridiculous! I'm glad I didn't get the Amla Shea Parfait for the Shea butter thread. *


@Froreal3
I know you are because it is a Goopy-Soupy Mess. 

And it took just about 30 days to arrive.


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Froreal3
> 
> You might wanna ask:
> @Shay72 @flyygirlll2 @NaturallyATLPCH @Beamodel
> 
> I think they ALL bought some Sunshine-Butta'!


I also bought this butter and I have to say, I am totally impressed with it. It is light, fluffy, and smells absolutely divine. I have the strawberry scented one but the scent is subtle and beautiful. It is very much a repurchase item. A little goes a very long way by the way.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Froreal3
> 
> You might wanna ask:
> @Shay72 @flyygirlll2 @NaturallyATLPCH @Beamodel
> 
> I think they ALL bought some Sunshine-Butta'!


I had it in my cart but I never purchased it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Aggie said:


> *I also bought this butter and I have to say, I am totally impressed with it. It is light, fluffy, and smells absolutely divine. I have the strawberry scented one but the scent is subtle and beautiful. It is very much a repurchase item. A little goes a very long way by the way.*


@Aggie
Oh yes, I remember you bought some as well!  You got the Strawberry Scent.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> *I had it in my cart but I never purchased it.*


@NaturallyATLPCH
Oh...You know I can't get all Ya'll PJ's Skrait and all the "stuff" ya'll be buyin'.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

IDareT'sHair said:


> @NaturallyATLPCH
> Oh...You know I can't get all Ya'll PJ's Skrait and all the "stuff" ya'll be buyin'.


 I know right? 
I haven't been doing much buying though. I go through spells where I will buy them not buy.
I have really been enjoying going in this stash.
I just realized I am on my last APB Refresher Spray. Guess I will be reing up on those during her next sale.


----------



## flyygirlll2

Morning! 

@IDareT'sHair I have the strawberry scented one. I agree with @Aggie it’s a pretty subtle scent. I’ve been using it as a body butter lately though.


----------



## Aggie

flyygirlll2 said:


> Morning!
> 
> @IDareT'sHair I have the strawberry scented one. I agree with @Aggie it’s a pretty subtle scent. I’ve been using it as a body butter lately though.


I concur. I use it on both my hair and body as well.  it!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Mornin' Ladies!

Hope all is well as we're heading into the Weekend. 

YAY! Yasss Lawd!.... #overit

My Love Spellz from In.digo Fra.gran.ces shipped.  I have a mock cart sitting out there.  Nice selection of Fr.agran.ces (all you DIY's check them out - you can even get "samples").

Will be buying for my Bo.dy Bl.ends.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Froreal3 
So you see everyone is feelin' the Straw.berry.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Froreal3
> 
> You might wanna ask:
> @Shay72 @flyygirlll2 @NaturallyATLPCH @Beamodel
> 
> I think they ALL bought some Sunshine-Butta'!



I have the strawberry scent but I want the clean fresh baby powder scented one now. The strawberry scent is fine. No complaints.

I use it mostly on my feet, and I’d say my feet are very moist and soft. I use a little on my hair but I’m thinking she’s might be too heavy for my strands and for my body (besides my feet).


----------



## Aggie

I just bought some supplements to help me with my workouts moving forward.


----------



## Froreal3

Aggie said:


> I also bought this butter and I have to say, I am totally impressed with it. It is light, fluffy, and smells absolutely divine. I have the strawberry scented one but the scent is subtle and beautiful. It is very much a repurchase item. A little goes a very long way by the way.





Beamodel said:


> I have the strawberry scent but I want the clean fresh baby powder scented one now. The strawberry scent is fine. No complaints.
> 
> I use it mostly on my feet, and I’d say my feet are very moist and soft. I use a little on my hair but I’m thinking she’s might be too heavy for my strands and for my body (besides my feet).


I want to try the strawberry scent. I'm definitely getting the mango again. The consistency of this stuff is literally perfection...like a soft, creamy divine smelling pudding or something. I know SO won't like strawberry, so I'll just get the mango again for him so he won't be stealing mine this time!   I'll get the strawberry for myself.




IDareT'sHair said:


> Mornin' Ladies!
> 
> Hope all is well as we're heading into the Weekend.
> 
> YAY! Yasss Lawd!.... #overit
> 
> My Love Spellz from In.digo Fra.gran.ces shipped.  I have a mock cart sitting out there.  Nice selection of Fr.agran.ces (all you DIY's check them out - you can even get "samples").
> 
> Will be buying for my Bo.dy Bl.ends.



I will be looking into this Indigo Fragrances. How do the scents and prices compare to Bulk A?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Froreal3
About the same.  Maybe a little 'cheaper' w/Shipping.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

Used up a Jane Carter Curls To Go Cowash. I have one back up.
I have opened a Jane Carter Healthy Hair Cowash to start using with one back up as well.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Bought:
x2 Ginger Oils
x2 Horsetail Oils
For my SB Blends


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Mornin' Ladies and Happy Weekend!

Hope everybody's ready for it.  I Am!

Placed a little P.ip.ing Rock order and got some L.icoric.e Root Oil and some Cinn.amon Oil (b/up) for my SB Blends.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

IDareT'sHair said:


> *Bought:*
> *x2 Ginger Oils
> x2 Horsetail Oils*


Order Shipped!


----------



## Beamodel

Good morning 

Whenever I do order more hair related stuff, I’m definstely gonna order more SSI. I really like this pomegranate spray and it’s making me wonna try more from that collection.

I should have grabbed one Papaya dc and one pomegranate dc on Black Friday from Hattache instead of two Papaya dcs.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Evenin' Everyone!

My Love Spellz Fragra.nce Oil came today from: Indi.go Fra.grances. 

I will probably order more when I start making my own Bo.dy Butters - haven't decided if I'll get them from them, Pipi.ng Ro.ck, Bulk-A or A.ma.zon's P&J Trading Co? (Good to have choices).

I haven't been putting too much Fra.granc.e Oils in my DIY Hair Blends.  I've been using them Straight Up/No Chaser.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

IDareT'sHair said:


> Evenin' Everyone!
> 
> My Love Spellz Fragra.nce Oil came today from: Indi.go Fra.grances.
> 
> *I haven't been putting too much Fra.granc.e Oils in my DIY Hair Blends.  I've been using them Straight Up/No Chaser.*



Well the shea butter and oils in the initial mix are the chasers lol...
There is a shea butter balm base that I am going to check out from ITDF that looks good that I can scent and use for my body. I am going to order a sample.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> *There is a shea butter balm base that I am going to check out from ITDF that looks good that I can scent and use for my body. I am going to order a sample.*


@NaturallyATLPCH 
I might do this too!  Thanks for the tip!


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

IDareT'sHair said:


> @NaturallyATLPCH
> I might do this too!  Thanks for the tip!


No problem. I will keep you posted. The ingredients look really good.


----------



## Aggie

Finally used up another bottle of Bekura Honey Latte Hair Milk and using some APB Refresher spray at the moment.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Bought:
Apricot Kernel Oil and some Rose Hips Oil (b/up)


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> Bought:
> Apricot Kernel Oil and some Rose Hips Oil (b/up)


@IDareT'sHair 
Where are you getting your rose hips oil from please?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Aggie
A.m.azon P.rim.e x2 day delivery 4oz for $6.00. 

Artizen 100% Rosehips Pure Therapeutic Grade.


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> A.m.azon P.rim.e x2 day delivery 4oz for $6.00.
> 
> Artizen 100% Rosehips Pure Therapeutic Grade.


Thanks hon. I'll look it up.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Aggie
What all are you waiting on?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Aggie
I am waiting on (in no particular order):
Licor.ice Root Oil
Apricot Kernel Oil
Rosehips Oil (b/up)
Cin.namon Bark Oil (b/up)
x2 Horsetail Oil
x2 Ginger Root Oil

*All of them to use in my SB Blends*


----------



## rileypak

Morning everyone!


No hair stuff on the horizon this weekend, just face and body (masking, peeling, scrubbing, the works). My twists still look good from last wash day since I had them under a hat for almost two weeks.


----------



## Saludable84

I guess I can do my hair today. I wanted to go see if I can find indigo around my house, but  I i don’t see BAQ henna. I may just do a mehendi and KIM.


----------



## Saludable84

rileypak said:


> Morning everyone!
> 
> 
> No hair stuff on the horizon this weekend, just face and body (masking, peeling, scrubbing, the works). My twists still look good from last wash day since *I had them under a hat for almost two weeks.*


----------



## rileypak

Saludable84 said:


>


I was protecting my hair from the cold elements


----------



## Saludable84

rileypak said:


> I was protecting my hair from the cold elements


Fair enough. I only wear 180’s in the winter


----------



## Aggie

@IDareT'sHair 

*I'm currently waiting on:*

Nail polishes
Supplements and Protein Powder for my workouts
3 Security Cameras for my salon and home

Nothing hair related this time except my supplements. I am trying to spend less on hair products but I still have to purchase some Olaplex (professional size kit), some oils from New Directions Aromatics and a food scale from Amazon.


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> A.m.azon P.rim.e x2 day delivery 4oz for $6.00.
> 
> Artizen 100% Rosehips Pure Therapeutic Grade.


I checked it out but since I'm purchasing oils from NDA anyway, I might as well get the Rose Hips oil from there. 

I put myself on a small budget so I have to wait until I have enough in there to get all these other items I need. Then I will be taking a break from purchasing and spend more effort on my emergency fund and debt reduction.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

The Mane Choice has new products at Sally's.
They are a part of the 4 Leaf Clover line for type 4 hair. 
I will be getting them eventually. There is a moisturizing hair cream, leave in spray, and DC.


----------



## Beamodel

Used up SSI Blueberry Co wash. No back ups. Might repurchase in the future. No real rush to do so though. 

Currently dc’ing with CJ Repair me. Will follow up with The Mane Choice Heavenly Halo Mask. 

Still figuring out which leave in I’ll use but I’ll be sealing with cocoa butter, instead of Shea butter. My strands are so fine and she’s seems to be too heavy for my hair. Cocoa butter is so soft and very light and moisturized. I found and Etsy shop that whips it. I plan on purchasing some from her too.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Whipped up a small 'stanky' batch of:
Unrefined SB
Neem Powder
Neem Oil
*used Lavender & Chamomile Fr.agrance Oil to try to mask the Funk!


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

IDareT'sHair said:


> Whipped up a small 'stanky' batch of:
> Unrefined SB
> Neem Powder
> Neem Oil
> *used Lavender & Chamomile Fr.agrance Oil to try to mask the Funk!


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

@IDareT'sHair I think I am going to get some Neem oil or powder just out of curiosity


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> Whipped up a small 'stanky' batch of:
> Unrefined SB
> Neem Powder
> Neem Oil
> *used Lavender & Chamomile Fr.agrance Oil to try to mask the Funk!



I have the neem powder but I haven't used it yet


----------



## Saludable84

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> @IDareT'sHair I think I am going to get some Neem oil or powder just out of curiosity


Hold your nose. Sadly, it’s one of my favorite of the Ayurvedic herbs, but the smell


----------



## IDareT'sHair

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> *I think I am going to get some Neem oil or powder just out of curiosity*





Aggie said:


> *I have the neem powder but I haven't used it yet*


@NaturallyATLPCH @Aggie
It is a FUNK of the Most Epic Proportions!

However, I agree with @Saludable84  it is suppose to be really good for Hair.  The Powder does not stank as bad as the Oil.  

That Oil Stanks to High Heaven.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Saludable84 said:


> *Hold your nose. Sadly,* it’s one of my favorite of the Ayurvedic herbs, *but the smell*


@Saludable84
Gurl.  Gurl.  Gurl.  That's all I got.....

@Aggie @NaturallyATLPCH


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Waiting On(for SB Blends):
Pip.ing Rock (Li.corice Root, Apric.ot Oil, C.inna.mon)
A.ma.zon (Rosehips, Whe.at Germ 4oz each)
Em.u Oil 4oz


----------



## Aggie

Sprayed my hair today with APB Refresher spray and sealed with my SB mix I made yesterday.


----------



## Saludable84

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Saludable84
> Gurl.  Gurl.  Gurl.  That's all I got.....
> 
> @Aggie @NaturallyATLPCH


The oil and essential oil smell like tar. The powder is ok. I used the powder on my face today and all I’m saying is I’m using again. I just don’t understand. This is like cod liver oil all over again.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

So I used the Hairveda Heavy Cream from the Red Tea line. The smell is little TOO clean for me but it will due. Application was okay; it feels a little coating, meaning it may be too heavy for my strands.

We shall see what the final verdict is in the morning upon take down.


----------



## divachyk

@IDareT'sHair, I couldn't let the day go by without saying....


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@divachyk
Awww...thank you Sis.

You ALWAYS Remember.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Saludable84 said:


> The oil and essential oil smell like tar. The powder is ok.* I used the powder on my face today and all I’m saying is I’m using again.* I just don’t understand. This is like cod liver oil all over again.


@Saludable84


I hear you!


----------



## flyygirlll2

@IDareT'sHair


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

Wow, I had no idea! Sorry so late but HAPPY, HAPPY BIRTHDAY @IDareT'sHair !!


----------



## Aggie

I didn't know it was your birthday @IDareT'sHair. Happy Birthday girlie.


----------



## Saludable84

Super late!!!!!

Happy Birthday!!!! @IDareT'sHair


----------



## divachyk

@Saludable84, happy belated birthday to you!! I know about 8 days late but hope you had a great one.


----------



## Saludable84

divachyk said:


> @Saludable84, happy belated birthday to you!! I know about 8 days late but hope you had a great one.


Thank you!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@flyygirlll2 @NaturallyATLPCH @Saludable84 
Thanks PJ's! 

I always try to fly under the Radar but @divachyk ALWAYS remembers!

As a Head's Up:  Her's is tomorrow.


----------



## Aggie

I needed a hair cut today and went to have one professionally done. This is a new stylist that I am trying out. I went in for a consultation today which would cost me $20 but when I came in to have my hair done, it would be used toward the actual service. Well I got my consultation and hair trim for $25 total today. I was very impressed with her knowledge I might add.

She advised me to stop everything I'm doing with my hair and buy myself a good baby shampoo to get my hair back on track. She trimmed only one inch off and asked me to come back in 2 months for another trim until I get all the ends off in a slow but controlled timely manner. She knows how ladies love their hair and she genuinely did not want me to become too concerned about cutting off too much hair all at once.

She said that the baby shampoo will help my hair to bounce back in a very timely fashion. By the way, it was a demi permanent color that damaged my hair. She said the henna I was using was fine but adding in the demi color alternately damaged my hair. Two permanents should not be competing with each other this way. I agreed because my hair was really doing well with henna. I just wanted something faster and now I am paying for it with broken ends.

With that said, I think I will keep this new stylist. I found out she even goes to my church but attend a later service than I do. Plus she appeared to be very concerned with how I felt about my hair. She was empathetic, she listened intently and came up with a super plan that I feel will work for me to get my hair back on track again.

Oh another thing, she saved me a ton of money by telling me to get the Alfaparf Hair Bond Rebuilding System as opposed to Olaplex. She likes Alfaparf better for afro textured hair than the Olaplex. She uses both - the Olaplex on silkier hair and Alfaparf on afro-textured hair. The Alfaparf system cost me only $67.97 while the Olaplex was going to cost me a whopping $500+. I came out on top financially today I'd say . This was a purchase I was going to make anyway so I'm happy it's not nearly as much as I was originally planning to spend.

Needless to say, I will be selling off what I have left of my demi permanent color to a hair stylist tomorrow. Henna it is from now on.


----------



## MileHighDiva

Happy belated Born Day, @IDareT'sHair! I hope you had a blessed day.  

@divachyk, Happy Born day, lady!


----------



## MileHighDiva

@Aggie 
It's a blessing when you find a great stylist that gets "it."


----------



## Aggie

MileHighDiva said:


> @Aggie
> It's a blessing when you find a great stylist that gets "it."


@MileHighDiva
Yes, Yes and Yes!

I am so happy to find one that actually gets it!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@MileHighDiva
Thank you kindly Ms. Lady!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My:
Curls Blu.eberry Sca.lp Tea Shipped
TMC Heavenly Halo Hair Mask also Shipped


----------



## IDareT'sHair

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> *We shall see what the final verdict is in the morning upon take down*.


@NaturallyATLPCH
What's the final?


----------



## Aggie

I forgot to note here that today in addition to the Alfaparf Hair Bonder/Rebuilder I also got 2 bottles of Redken Extreme Anti Snap Leave-in treatment. I have far too many moisturizing leave-ins but no protein/strengthening leave-ins. I feel a lot more balanced now that I have both to use alternately.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

IDareT'sHair said:


> @NaturallyATLPCH
> What's the final?


@IDareT'sHair 
My hair was shiny, yet coated. I really didn't like it. Plus the smell is loud and got on my nerves. Other than the Vatika Frosting, Hairveda products are turning out to be meh for me.
I washed my hair and tried out the new MC Moisturizing styling cream from her new line I purchased today.


----------



## flyygirlll2

@divachyk


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@divachyk 
........
Thinking of you today Sis, in a very special way.


----------



## Saludable84

I made it! 

 @divachyk


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

Happy Happy Birthday @divachyk !!!!


----------



## Aggie

Happy birthday to you @divachyk. Sure hope you are enjoying and making the best of it. (Hugs)


----------



## Aggie

I gave away a ton of products today. I can't even remember them all. I know it was about 19 items - a mixture of shampoos, deep conditioners, heat protectants, and moisturizers


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Aggie said:


> *I gave away a ton of products today. I can't even remember them all. I know it was about 19 items - a mixture of shampoos, deep conditioners, heat protectants, and moisturizers*


@Aggie

Good For You!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My Horsetail and Ginger Root Oils came today.  I should whip up a quick batch of each.

Hmmmm.....I think I will.


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> 
> Good For You!


@IDareT'sHair 

Thanks hon. Yeah I'm unloading myself of a lot of products that I feel I won't ever use. It just makes sense to do so while they are still in good shape and not expired or spoiled. I need to go look for some more. I think I will stick to mostly my ayurveda stash, a few good deep conditioners, my SSI hair creams, and shea butter for now.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

Aggie said:


> I gave away a ton of products today. I can't even remember them all. I know it was about 19 items - a mixture of shampoos, deep conditioners, heat protectants, and moisturizers


Good job @Aggie . Way to prioritize the stash .


----------



## Aggie

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> Good job @Aggie . Way to prioritize the stash .


Thanks @NaturallyATLPCH. I still have to check it again to make sure nothing is being left behind that someone else can actually make good use of.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

Aggie said:


> Thanks @NaturallyATLPCH. I still have to check it again to make sure nothing is being left behind that someone else can actually make good use of.


My goal at the end of the year is to only have Mane Choice, SheScentIt, and APB in my stash, as I will be using them exclusively for my hair.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

The only exception to the above will be my cowashes (I like the JC ones and good ole Pantene) and my leave in (which will be protein based of course).


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@NaturallyATLPCH @Aggie @Saludable84

Did ya'll get anything from Pampered & Twisted or yesterday from TMC?  I know @flyygirlll2 @rileypak and myself all got something Pampered & Twisted this a.m.

I got something from both. 

 I was able to get my ST'icals Conditioning Cream Dream for $5 bucks.  Especially since I've been belly-aching about it for so long and I was mad over BF, CM when she said it would be part of her "Liter Sale" and it wasn't.

OT:  Those 4oz APB Jars have really come in handy for all my SB Blends.  I'm glad I had another full Bag of Empties.  I had thrown out one bag of "empties" and found another Bag of empties.

I need to look for a 16oz Lid.  My Nicilota SB came today and the Lid was cracked.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Oh, and my Licorice Root Oil & Cinna.mon Oil also came from Pip.ing Rock.


----------



## Aggie

Just found 9 more products to give away. They're all packed away and ready for another wonderful home or two.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I think this "Ginger Root Oil" might have a bit of a skrong tingle?


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @NaturallyATLPCH @Aggie @Saludable84
> 
> Did ya'll get anything from Pampered & Twisted or yesterday from TMC?  I know @flyygirlll2 @rileypak and myself all got something Pampered & Twisted this a.m.
> 
> I got something from both.
> 
> I was able to get my ST'icals Conditioning Cream Dream for $5 bucks.  Especially since I've been belly-aching about it for so long and I was mad over BF, CM when she said it would be part of her "Liter Sale" and it wasn't.
> 
> OT:  Those 4oz APB Jars have really come in handy for all my SB Blends.  I'm glad I had another full Bag of Empties.  I had thrown out one bag of "empties" and found another Bag of empties.
> 
> I need to look for a 16oz Lid.  My Nicilota SB came today and the Lid was cracked.


I am not aware of P&T or TMC sales. I don't get their notifications. I stopped purchasing from TMC a while back when I got on Beautifully Bamboo vitamins and tea. I never purchased anything from P&T.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Aggie said:


> *I am not aware of P&T* or TMC sales. I don't get their notifications. I stopped purchasing from TMC a while back when I got on Beautifully Bamboo vitamins and tea. *I never purchased anything from P&T.*


@Aggie
Pampered & Twisted is a shop like Hattache - they sell numerous brands and they are having a Huge Clearance Sale on all their products.  You should go look around.

I got two of the new "Heavenly Halo Mask" from TMC during yesterday's Sale for $10 each.


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> Pampered & Twisted is a shop like Hattache - they sell numerous brands and they are having a Huge Clearance Sale on all their products.  You should go look around.
> 
> I got two of the new "Heavenly Halo Mask" from TMC during yesterday's Sale for $10 each.


Just looked around in there and everything I would want are all out of stock unfortunately. . You win some and you lose some.


----------



## Aggie

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> My goal at the end of the year is to only have Mane Choice, SheScentIt, and APB in my stash, as I will be using them exclusively for my hair.


I totally understand where you're coming from @NaturallyATLPCH. I am desperately trying to do the same thing. I will of course have two or three commercial products in my stash that I can easily find on the ground. I can get Keracare/Affirm, Redken Extreme products, and Kerastase/Biolage Deep Conditioners.


----------



## rileypak

@IDareT'sHair
I wanted P&T but didn't get any.
Everything I wanted was OOS (Up North Naturals, Shescentit, Bekura).

If anyone wants the Curls Vitamins though, get in there quick!


----------



## Aggie

rileypak said:


> @IDareT'sHair
> I wanted P&T but didn't get any.
> Everything I wanted was OOS (Up North Naturals, Shescentit, Bekura).
> 
> If anyone wants the Curls Vitamins though, get in there quick!


I am goodt! Thanks though @rileypak


----------



## rileypak

Mane Choice was delivered along with Sephora


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My Emu Oil came and also my 16oz Apricot Kernel Oil from Pi.ping Ro.ck.


----------



## Aggie

I packed another product to give away. It was a Joico product. 

By the way, once my Joico products run out, I will not replenishing them.I will look for protein replacements on the ground. I particularly love Redken Extreme Builder DC and Anti-Snap leave-in. 

I also love Keracare 5 in 1 Reconstructor and Restorative DC Mask.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Mornin' Ladies!

Everyone make it a Great Day!


----------



## curlicarib

@Aggie, where did you purchase the Alfaparf?



Aggie said:


> I needed a hair cut today and went to have one professionally done. This is a new stylist that I am trying out. I went in for a consultation today which would cost me $20 but when I came in to have my hair done, it would be used toward the actual service. Well I got my consultation and hair trim for $25 total today. I was very impressed with her knowledge I might add.
> 
> She advised me to stop everything I'm doing with my hair and buy myself a good baby shampoo to get my hair back on track. She trimmed only one inch off and asked me to come back in 2 months for another trim until I get all the ends off in a slow but controlled timely manner. She knows how ladies love their hair and she genuinely did not want me to become too concerned about cutting off too much hair all at once.
> 
> She said that the baby shampoo will help my hair to bounce back in a very timely fashion. By the way, it was a demi permanent color that damaged my hair. She said the henna I was using was fine but adding in the demi color alternately damaged my hair. Two permanents should not be competing with each other this way. I agreed because my hair was really doing well with henna. I just wanted something faster and now I am paying for it with broken ends.
> 
> With that said, I think I will keep this new stylist. I found out she even goes to my church but attend a later service than I do. Plus she appeared to be very concerned with how I felt about my hair. She was empathetic, she listened intently and came up with a super plan that I feel will work for me to get my hair back on track again.
> 
> Oh another thing, she saved me a ton of money by telling me to get the Alfaparf Hair Bond Rebuilding System as opposed to Olaplex. She likes Alfaparf better for afro textured hair than the Olaplex. She uses both - the Olaplex on silkier hair and Alfaparf on afro-textured hair. The Alfaparf system cost me only $67.97 while the Olaplex was going to cost me a whopping $500+. I came out on top financially today I'd say . This was a purchase I was going to make anyway so I'm happy it's not nearly as much as I was originally planning to spend.
> 
> Needless to say, I will be selling off what I have left of my demi permanent color to a hair stylist tomorrow. Henna it is from now on.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

Evening ladies!
Man this SSI Marula Hemp Hair Cream is so wonderful! My twist out came out so defined, soft, and moisturized. The application is unbelievable. This is now HG for me along with Kinky Tresses Mango Butter.


----------



## divachyk

All My Beautiful Ladies, TY for the birthday wishes!!! I told everyone near and far that I would not be celebrating my birthday but no one listened.  Family, Friends and Coworkers really went above and beyond to make my day special. 

Happy Birthday (Early & Belated) to anyone that I've missed in my absence.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

divachyk said:


> *All My Beautiful Ladies, TY for the birthday wishes!!! I told everyone near and far that I would not be celebrating my birthday but no one listened.  Family, Friends and Coworkers really went above and beyond to make my day special.
> Happy Birthday (Early & Belated) to anyone that I've missed in my absence*.


@divachyk
We love you Sis.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

TMC Heavenly Halo Arrived today!


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> TMC Heavenly Halo Arrived today!


I picked mine up this morning. One of the caps on my body wash wasn't screwed on all the way but I didn't lose a lot of product.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@rileypak
I hate when stuff like that happens!  How's it smell?

I got x2 of the DC'ers.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak
> I hate when stuff like that happens!  How's it smell?
> 
> I got x2 of the DC'ers.


That Halo line smells so good. I want to use the DC for a twist out one of these days.


----------



## Aggie

curlicarib said:


> @Aggie, where did you purchase the Alfaparf?


Right here on the ground in the Bahamas. I own a salon/spa so I can purchase professional brands that are sold here with my business license.


----------



## MileHighDiva

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak
> I hate when stuff like that happens!  How's it smell?
> 
> I got x2 of the DC'ers.


It smells like ambrosia salad


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@NaturallyATLPCH @MileHighDiva
Thank you!

Smells Good.  I opened one of the masks last night and took a whiff.


----------



## curlicarib

Oh.............._***sad face***
_
I cant find online so I'm going hunting this weekend. I'm hoping I can find it.




Aggie said:


> Right here on the ground in the Bahamas. I own a salon/spa so I can purchase professional brands that are sold here with my business license.


----------



## Aggie

curlicarib said:


> Oh.............._***sad face***
> _
> I cant find online so I'm going hunting this weekend. I'm hoping I can find it.


I sure hope You find it hon.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My Curls Blue.berry Scalp Tea came today and yaaaasssss I totally FORGOT I bought this

My Pampered & Twisted Order Shipped!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Thinking about doing another Pampered & Twisted Order


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Aggie 
Since you're on....You were suppose to STAPH me from making Pampered & Twisted Purchase #2


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> Since you're on....You were suppose to STAPH me from making Pampered & Twisted Purchase #2




Oh dear - you made that purchase already?


----------



## Aggie

@IDareT'sHair 

I thought you were just THINKIN' 'bout purchasing. I will do my duties next time around since we both know it's coming again sooner than later


----------



## Aggie

Don't feel too bad @IDareT'sHair 

I bought some more Shea Butter from Cleopatraschoice.com last night before the 20% off 24 hour sale ended at midnight. I haffa be honest though, I don't feel bad about that purchase at all since I can't find the vendor I bought my last batch of shea butter from. 

I needed a new vendor and this one seems very credible and selling authentic SB product. I will report back on it once it arrives and I've completed my inspection .


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Aggie said:


> *Don't feel too bad*


@Aggie
Thanks Girl. ...... 

I just couldn't resist that Sale.  

I took several things out of my Cart, but I still kinda went off the rails.

The only "negative" is the $9 Flat Shipping Rate on that one. 

But the prices are $5, $6, $7, so I can't complain.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Aggie said:


> *Oh dear - you made that purchase already? *





Aggie said:


> *I thought you were just THINKIN' 'bout purchasing.*


@Aggie
Ummmm...

So when a PJ says: "I'm thankin' 'bout hittin' PayNah"?

What does that comment mean to you????


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> Ummmm...
> 
> So when a PJ says: "I'm thankin' 'bout hittin' PayNah"?
> 
> What does that comment mean to you????


Oops! I guess it means that the purchase is already a done deal .


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Aggie
When I said: "Thankin' 'bout it" really meant:  "Cart is locked & loaded and ready to check out"...


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> When I said: "Thankin' 'bout it" really meant:  "Cart is locked & loaded and ready to check out"...


    Okay...next time I know to do right boo


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Aggie said:


> *Okay...next time I know to do right boo*


@Aggie
I know.

You know I need 'somebody' to blame for my misdeeds. 

At least, I did not get anything with SB in it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I see Sarenzo Beauty has $5 Shipping on all orders over $30.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Hey Ladies!

Happy Weekend!


----------



## Aggie

Morning Ladies!

I finally used up my jar of Kerastase Cristaliste Masque. It is a wonderful DC - just a bit expensive and I have to manage how I spend my funds so will really think about what is necessary for me to re-up in my stash. 

I will wait a while since I have a ton of other DCs I can work my way through. I'll be keeping the jar though for one of my SB mixes. Re-purposing the jar seems right.


----------



## Aggie

I used up the Kerastase Cristaliste Masque and the remainder of my ayur-shea mix.

I need to mix some more SB but need to look through my stash to see what I'll use based on what my hair needs at the moment.

It would probably contain something with  calendula and lavender essential oils for sure. I need to make some infused calendula oil using avocado oil as well.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Aggie said:


> *It would probably contain something with  calendula and lavender essential oils for sure. I need to make some infused calendula oil using avocado oil as well*.


@Aggie 
This sounds really good. 

I have some Calendula Flowers too.  And some Blue Malva Flowers.  This would make a good Oil Blend.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

Good day ladies!
I had made a Pampered and Twisted cart but backed out. I just couldn't justify the purchase and that $9 shipping helped me not to. 
I did order the Kalahari Melon Box from APB.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> *I had made a Pampered and Twisted cart but backed out. I just couldn't justify the purchase and that $9 shipping helped me not to. *


@NaturallyATLPCH 
Well, I guess you answered my question in "What Are Your Weekend Hair Plans?"  
re: Pampered & Twisted - I tried to make my purchase worth my $9. #ouch


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Used Up:
x1 15oz Redken Cleansing Creme  (x1 15oz b/up and a 32oz Liter)


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> Used Up:
> x1 15oz Redken Cleansing Creme  (x1 15oz b/up and a 32oz Liter)


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> This sounds really good.
> 
> I have some Calendula Flowers too.  And some Blue Malva Flowers.  This would make a good Oil Blend.


Girl I even went out and bought calendula seeds to grow my own so I don't have to buy it anymore. It is not cheap to purchase those flowers . 

@IDareT'sHair What are the blue malva flowers for - what are the benefits?


----------



## Aggie

I will still buy calendula essential oil for my SB blends though. Piping Rocks sell it for $16.99 for a half ounce. Very costly so I hope I catch a buy 1 get 1 sale for it soon so I can replenish mine. I will probably get 4 bottles if that happens.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Aggie 
Blue Malva - very costly and very hard to find.  Excellent for Hair and Skin.  A lot of beneficial properties.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@rileypak
I know.  I've had that one bottle 4-eva.   I was using it on my wigs until folks start hollerin' 'bout me wastingS it.

Since I'm using all these SB concoctions, I need to make sure I get it all out. 

Although I'm sure Clay Detoxes and some other stuff should remove it all.  But I pulled that out just in case.

btw:  The Liter I bought is the actual Cleansing Creme and not the "Maniac"  I'm not sure why folks were purchasing the Maniac?  Did this replace the actual Cleansing Creme or are they two different things.

When I made my purchase, I didn't even see that other stuff folks were talmbout.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My P&T #1 should be here Monday:
x1 MHC Buttery Soy
x1 SSI Apple Nectar
x1 Jessicurl Aloeba R/O
x3 ST'icals Conditioning Creme Dream


----------



## Beamodel

Used up SSI Papaya DC. Two back ups. Will repurchase when the time comes.


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak
> I know.  I've had that one bottle 4-eva.   I was using it on my wigs until folks start hollerin' 'bout me wastingS it.
> 
> Since I'm using all these SB concoctions, I need to make sure I get it all out.
> 
> Although I'm sure Clay Detoxes and some other stuff should remove it all.  But I pulled that out just in case.
> 
> btw:  The Liter I bought is the actual Cleansing Creme and not the "Maniac"  I'm not sure why folks were purchasing the Maniac?  Did this replace the actual Cleansing Creme or are they two different things.
> 
> When I made my purchase, I didn't even see that other stuff folks were talmbout.


I think they renamed it is all. At least I hope that's all


----------



## Aggie

I already got a ship note from cleopatraschoice.com. I can't wait to see and sniff the shea butter from this site. It is grade A and I am curious to know if it's a little different from the ones I have in my stash


----------



## Aggie

New Directions Aromatics has the calendula carrier oil in 16 oz, 33 oz, and gallon sizes if you are interested @IDareT'sHair. I need to get some for my clients massages and facials.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Aggie 
Thank you for the tip on the Calendua.


----------



## Saludable84

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak
> I know.  I've had that one bottle 4-eva.   I was using it on my wigs until folks start hollerin' 'bout me wastingS it.
> 
> Since I'm using all these SB concoctions, I need to make sure I get it all out.
> 
> Although I'm sure Clay Detoxes and some other stuff should remove it all.  But I pulled that out just in case.
> 
> btw:  The Liter I bought is the actual Cleansing Creme and not the "Maniac"  I'm not sure why folks were purchasing the Maniac?  Did this replace the actual Cleansing Creme or are they two different things.
> 
> When I made my purchase, I didn't even see that other stuff folks were talmbout.





rileypak said:


> I think they renamed it is all. At least I hope that's all



Yup. 

I order from Ulta and on the website, it is the original packaging. When I opened my box, it’s renamed clean maniac with some shiny packaging. The stores might have the old packaging but online, it is completely different. 

I compared all ingredients, searching for different orders, detergents, ingredients, even preservatives. Everything is the same except the name.


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> Thank you for the tip on the Calendua.


Of course you know I will be getting enough for my SB concoctions and my own at home facials


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Saludable84 said:


> *I compared all ingredients, searching for different orders, detergents, ingredients, even preservatives. Everything is the same except the name*.


@Saludable84 
Good Work!...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I ran into Sally to pick up some Wig Caps, DID NOT pick up anything else!


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> I ran into Sally to pick up some *Wig Caps*, DID NOT pick up anything else!


I need some of these now but I'm already in for the night so I will have to get them another day. Oh and good job not picking up anything else @IDareT'sHair


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Mornin' Ladies!

Hope you all had a great Weekend.

Enjoy the rest of their day!


----------



## Aggie

Morning Ladies. Happy Sunday.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Aggie
Hey Lady!  
How's the Babying the Hair and Baby 'Pooin' going?  

Is your Hair feeling better after your Demi-Permanent disaster?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@rileypak 
What you doing?


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> Hey Lady!
> How's the Babying the Hair and Baby 'Pooin' going?
> 
> Is your Hair feeling better after your Demi-Permanent disaster?


@IDareT'sHair 
It felt a lot better yesterday after the baby pooing . It's going to be a long road to recovery but I will get there again soon.


----------



## Aggie

Just came it from church and now heading to work so I will be chatting again later this evening.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Aggie said:


> *It felt a lot better yesterday after the baby pooing *. It's going to be a long road to recovery but I will get there again soon.


@Aggie 
.....


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

Happy Sunday ladies!
Prepooing now with Vatika Frosting. I have decided to start early in the morning on Sundays instead of overnight since I don't usually go anywhere and start on my hair towards the evening.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Anticipating my x2 Pampered & Twisted Orders:

Order #1 *should be here tomorrow*
x3 ST'icals Conditioning Cream *since it's being discontinued*
x1 Jessicurl Aloeba Conditioner
x1 MHC Buttery Soy b/up
x1 SSI Apple Nectar Conditioner

Order #1
x1 ST'icals Conditioning Cream *since it's being discontinued*
x1 ST'icals Marula Muru
x1 BeeMine Lovely Daily Lotion
x1 Bee Mine Luscious Hair Creme b/up
x1 BeeMine De'Ja Lotion b/up
x1 SSI Marshmallow Herbal Creme
x2 BN Coco Castor DC'er
x1 Henna Sooq Cocoveda Oil


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak
> What you doing?


At work at the moment


What you up to today? I'll be doing my hair when I finally get off


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> *I'll be doing my hair when I finally get off *


@rileypak
Will this one last a week?


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak
> Will this one last a week?


At the rate I'm going now...


----------



## Beamodel

Saludable84 said:


> Yup.
> 
> I order from Ulta and on the website, it is the original packaging. When I opened my box, it’s renamed clean maniac with some shiny packaging. The stores might have the old packaging but online, it is completely different.
> 
> I compared all ingredients, searching for different orders, detergents, ingredients, even preservatives. Everything is the same except the name.



I got mines directly from the store and mines is the new packaging. Same ingredients though


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Afternoon PJ's!

My Pampered & Twisted #1 is out for Delivery!

Can't wait to get ship ship on order #2.

Glad to have some real products coming instead of "stuff" for SB-Blends. 

Not that it's getting "old" ya'll know I like "variety" which is probably why I've blended 50-11 4oz Jars of SB-Blends.  Those little 4oz APB Jars came in _real_ handy.

I thought I had thrown out all my empties - I had a nice stash of empties, but found another one.  I always try to keep a few in case I need to replace a jar, a lid, a flip-top cap or something.

Did end up grabbing x2 more Curls Bl.ueberry Scalp Tea (b/ups 2 the b/ups).  Could.not.resist.that.45.%


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> Afternoon PJ's!
> 
> My Pampered & Twisted #1 is out for Delivery!
> 
> Can't wait to get ship ship on order #2.
> 
> Glad to have some real products coming instead of "stuff" for SB-Blends.
> 
> Not that it's getting "old" ya'll know I like "variety" which is probably why I've blended 50-11 4oz Jars of SB-Blends.  Those little 4oz APB Jars came in _real_ handy.
> 
> I thought I had thrown out all my empties - I had a nice stash of empties, but found another one.  I always try to keep a few in case I need to replace a jar, a lid, a flip-top cap or something.
> 
> *Did end up grabbing x2 more Curls Bl.ueberry Scalp Tea (b/ups 2 the b/ups).  Could.not.resist.that.45.%*


@IDareT'sHair

Hey missy, ain't you NOT supposed to be buying anything else right now . You sneaked this one on me. I have my eye on you .


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Aggie said:


> *Hey missy, ain't you NOT supposed to be buying anything else right now . You sneaked this one on me. I have my eye on you *.


@Aggie
Oh!  Did I say that?

I just bought (not too long ago) TMC Halo DC'er and Curls BB Tea. 

I don't remember saying that?

What I did say I am not buying is any SB based Products (Butters, Creams etc..) Although I did buy MHC Buttery Soy.

I gotta tell you Sis, it felt so good getting something other than Oils, SB and Fragrance Oils for the SB #boring


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My Pampered & Twisted #1 came today and it felt good opening a package that wasn't SB related!


----------



## Aggie

@IDareT'sHair 

I understand how you feel about getting something other than SB related. I think that's probably why I bought something for my face last night and no SB stuff either.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Aggie
I got SB. I got SB Nicolita. I got Ayurvedic Powders.  I got Chebe Powder.  I got Green Tea Matcha Powder. I got Ayurvedic Oils. I got F.ragranc.e Oils. I got EO's for my SB.

Lawd I'm bored with that haul.

The PJ in me was like: "Hmph.  Where the real products at?"....


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Mornin' PJ's!

Hope everyone is having a Great Day!


----------



## Aggie

Good Morning Everyone. 

Have a wonderful day y'all.


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> I got SB. I got SB Nicolita. I got Ayurvedic Powders.  I got Chebe Powder.  I got Green Tea Matcha Powder. I got Ayurvedic Oils. I got F.ragranc.e Oils. I got EO's for my SB.
> 
> Lawd I'm bored with that haul.
> 
> The PJ in me was like: "Hmph.  Where the real products at?"....


@IDareT'sHair

I probably won't be getting anymore butters other than what's in my stash for a lonnnnnng time to come. Shea Butter, Mango Butter, Hemp Butter, Grapeseed Butter, Lavender Butter, Jojoba Butter, Shea-Aloe Butter and Pumpkin Seed Butter are all in my stash right now. I think I gat enough....


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Aggie
Yeah, just kinda mundane purchases.

Nothing terribly exciting.  And right now I don't need any more of it.

I'll probably grab some Babbasu Oil tho' to mix with the SB Blends.

I'm ready for some V-Day Sales, since Bla.ck Hi.story Sales seem to be lagging.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

So I took the Mane Choice products back to Sally's. Definite impulse buy when I do that. While the products were okay, definitely not enough to keep around. Plus I really needed that money.

Anyhow, the APB Peach and Hibiscus Leave In serum and moisturizer were very lack luster compared to her normal products. I was not impressed at all. I have not tried the DC yet. The body butter is very softening though.

I hope that the Kalahari Products are better. This will be the last box I ordere for a while. Waiting on a body subscription box.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Hey Ladies!

Hope as is well as we make it over "hump day" 

Lawd....it snowed something fierce last night! 

Snow - Errwhere.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

So I just got a "Partial Refund" from P&T on Order2.  

Not sure what was OOS that I won't be getting? 

I can't wait until it ships.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

IDareT'sHair said:


> So I just got a "Partial Refund" from P&T on Order2.
> 
> Not sure what was OOS that I won't be getting?
> 
> I can't wait until it ships.


Oh I cannot stand that. I hate getting my hopes up for a product only for it to be out of stock after it's purchased.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@NaturallyATLPCH
And it would be one of one's I wanted "most" Bel Nouvo's Creamy Castor DC'er.


----------



## flyygirlll2

IDareT'sHair said:


> So I just got a "Partial Refund" from P&T on Order2.
> 
> Not sure what was OOS that I won't be getting?
> 
> I can't wait until it ships.



I got a partial refund as well but I received my package yesterday and everything I ordered was there. I’m assuming maybe it’s for shipping? The partial refund was about $9 and some change. It’s weird because the flat rate shipping was $7 before. Not sure why it went up higher.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@flyygirlll2
Naw..they told me it was for my x2 BN Creamy Castor DC'ers.

I had hoped it was the shipping thing too.

My 1st order arrived and everything looks so delish!

My 2nd order shipped yesterday.

I think they went up $2 on the shipping because of the rock bottom "Clearance" prices but their regula' degula' ship price is F.lat Rate $7


----------



## flyygirlll2

IDareT'sHair said:


> @flyygirlll2
> Naw..they told me it was for my x2 BN Creamy Castor DC'ers.
> 
> I had hoped it was the shipping thing too.
> 
> My 1st order arrived and everything looks so delish!
> 
> My 2nd order shipped yesterday.
> 
> I think they went up $2 on the shipping because of the rock bottom "Clearance" prices but their regula' degula' ship price is F.lat Rate $7



Oh ok. That’s too bad that you couldn’t get the DC’s. Most of what I really wanted was OOS. Folks really went in on that sale though. I couldn’t believe how cheap everything was... a pj’s paradise for real lol.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

flyygirlll2 said:


> Oh ok. That’s too bad that you couldn’t get the DC’s. Most of what I really wanted was OOS. Folks really went in on that sale though. *I couldn’t believe how cheap everything was... a pj’s paradise for real lol.*


@flyygirlll2
It was definitely paradise.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Evening Ladies!

Hope all is well.

Oh...I picked up a pound of raw organic SB from Ms. Cleo's.


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> Evening Ladies!
> 
> Hope all is well.
> 
> Oh...I picked up a pound of raw organic SB from Ms. Cleo's.


This purchase is okay @IDareT'sHair. The sale was worth it. I ain't ever gone have a problem with some SB purchase


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Morning Ladies!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My Pampered & Twisted #2 is "Out For Delivery"


----------



## Aggie

Good morning everyone. Not doing anything to my hair today. I am feeling very lazy so I will just rest but I might still whip me some shea butter mix. Not sure of all I'll be using in it yet though.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Aggie
Hey Lady Agge!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Used Up:
x1 Sarenzo's Quinoa & Bamboo (no b/ups)
x1 Hairveda MoistPRO (b/ups)


----------



## DeerDance

IDareT'sHair said:


> @DeerDance
> You still using Curl Junkie?  I am still using & loving....



Lol, I got a notifcation today that you tagged me in this haha. The only product like I'm using is Bekura and my leftover Soultanicals mess! Most likely I'll reup on Bekura during her Mother's day sale, but a little really goes a long way. I'll be done paying for graduation school in December, so I'll have more disposable income!


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> Hey Lady Agge!


Hey @IDareT'sHair 

Sorry girl but I was busy running errands today. I didn't even get to mixing anything today nor doing anything to my hair - plus I was lazy on top of alla dat! I still want to so maybe I will after church tomorrow.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

So, my Pampered & Twisted #2 came and quite a few things are missing.  I am hoping they shipped x2 separate packages

I am missing:
x1 BeeMine Luscious Moisture Hair Creme
x1 SSI Marshmallow Herbal Creme
x1 BN Creamy Hair Milk
x1 Henna Sooq Cocoveda Hair Oil


----------



## IDareT'sHair

DeerDance said:


> *I'll be done paying for graduation school in December, so I'll have more disposable income!*


@DeerDance 
YAY! 

How's MarriedLife going?


----------



## bajandoc86

Hey ladies!

Just finished wash day and hair trim..more like cut #3 for 2018. Took an additional 1.5 inches off. Was gonna colour today too but couldn't be bothered last minute.


----------



## flyygirlll2

IDareT'sHair said:


> So, my Pampered & Twisted #2 came and quite a few things are missing.  I am hoping they shipped x2 separate packages
> 
> I am missing:
> x1 BeeMine Luscious Moisture Hair Creme
> x1 SSI Marshmallow Herbal Creme
> x1 BN Creamy Hair Milk
> x1 Henna Sooq Cocoveda Hair Oil



I would contact them. That’s a lot of missing items. I had to go look at everything that I received agian because it was then that I noticed that I got the Henna  Sooq Cocoveda Hair Oil instead of the Sweet Honey Enriching Hair Nourisher. When I first got the package, I looked at everything quickly and placed  it in my closet. The Cocoveda Oil is in a jar, that’s why I overlooked it.

So I guess that’s what the partial refund was for.
Sweet Honey Enriching Hair Nourisher Is OOS on the site now.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@flyygirlll2
Girl....You know I contacted them with the Quickness!

They sent the items in two separate packages. 

This was the 1st one of 2.

I did have a large little haul.

I thought when I first bought Cocoveda Oil a long time ago, it was in a bottle (liquid)?  Maybe not tho'.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Oh and my x2 Curls B.B Scalp Tea also came today (b/ups to the b/ups)


----------



## flyygirlll2

IDareT'sHair said:


> @flyygirlll2
> Girl....You know I contacted them with the Quickness!
> 
> They sent the items in two separate packages.
> 
> This was the 1st one of 2.
> 
> I did have a large little haul.
> 
> I thought when I first bought Cocoveda Oil a long time ago, it was in a bottle (liquid)?  Maybe not tho'.



Phew! Glad that you’re going to get all your stuff.
I was confused cause I saw on the site it was in a bottle too. It’s a 4 oz that I received. The Hair Nourisher was 8 oz but oh well. I did use the Cocoveda Oil on my hair earlier to retwist and it’s very nice  so I’m not too bummed.

I made a small purchase today off Hattaché. They’re not having a sale but I got some ST Knot Sauce and Hair Glide. I did’nt  want to wait forever on shipping from ST.


----------



## flyygirlll2

IDareT'sHair said:


> Oh and my x2 Curls B.B Scalp Tea also came today (b/ups to the b/ups)



I got 3 during the last sale. I gave one to my coworker this week since she was complaining of having dry itchy scalp. She told me she really likes it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

flyygirlll2 said:


> *I got 3 during the last sale. I gave one to my coworker this week since she was complaining of having dry itchy scalp. She told me she really likes it.*


@flyygirlll2 
I lurves it. 

It's doing my Scalp right. 

I will pick it up every time I see it on Sale.  (especially when its 40%)


----------



## flyygirlll2

IDareT'sHair said:


> @flyygirlll2
> I lurves it.
> 
> It's doing my Scalp right.
> 
> I will pick it up every time I see it on Sale.  (especially when its 40%)



Yeah, she said she loves the cooling effect she gets when she uses it. This weather has my scalp all dry and tore up  I’m ready for winter  to get gone


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@flyygirlll2
Yeah, it did me right.  I was all bummed out about DB's situation, because I rely on that Eucalyptus & Mint this time of year and she went out. 

Although I did grab a bunch of those from Nat-Curly, especially since they had/have them on Clearance.

I need that minty thing really going on right now.  I made a SB mixture that had Pep-Spear-Eucalyptus Oil(s) that turned out really well.


----------



## flyygirlll2

IDareT'sHair said:


> @flyygirlll2
> Yeah, it did me right.  I was all bummed out about DB's situation, because I rely on that Eucalyptus & Mint this time of year and she went out.
> 
> Although I did grab a bunch of those from Nat-Curly, especially since they had/have them on Clearance.
> 
> I need that minty thing really going on right now.  I made a *SB mixture that had Pep-Spear-Eucalyptus Oil(s)* that turned out really well.



This sounds like it would be so refreshing for the scalp.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

flyygirlll2 said:


> T*his sounds like it would be so refreshing for the scalp.*


@flyygirlll2
Very Nice!  

ETA:  I mighta' dropped a drop or two of Te.a Tr.ee Oil in that Blend too!


----------



## flyygirlll2

IDareT'sHair said:


> @flyygirlll2
> Very Nice!
> 
> ETA:  I mighta' dropped a drop or two of Te.a Tr.ee Oil in that Blend too!



I haven’t made a blend for my scalp but I think that’s a great idea to make one for that too. I mainly just to use the SB mixes on my hair. I received my butters and Fractioned Coconut Oil from Cleopatra’s. I’m going to make another blend with maybe using less oil this time.

It’s been 3 weeks since I last washed. I keep pushing wash day back cause I can’t be bothered and my hair doesn’t feel dried out so maybe next week


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@flyygirlll2
Yeah, my Tingle-Blend came out very nice.  Feels good too.

I used:
Pe.ppermint EO
Sp.earmint EO
Te.a Tr.ee EO
Eucalyp.tus EO

I got some Rosemary EO and some Nettle EO to whip up another batch.  I may use Mat.cha Powder with that one.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Purchased the Pumpkin-Mint DC'er from Curls Dynasty.  1st time buying/trying Free Shipping = SHIPFREE

Been wanting to try this line, but was always hesitant because of shipping costs.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Mornin' Ladies!
Hope your week is off to a good start.

Make it a Great Love-Filled Week


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My Pampered Twist #2 arrived yesterday.  I haven't opened it yet.  Hopefully, I'll open it today and drool over my goodies!

Waiting on:
Curls Dynasty Pumpkin & Mint DC'er

Mornin' Ladies!


----------



## rileypak

Good morning!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Hey PJ-Sistas'!

Still haven't opened my Pampered & Twisted #2.  Think I'll go do that now since I am wide-awake!

My Curls Dynasty Shipped - may be here Friday.  Other than that, all is well on the Hair front!

Oh, Yeah, Happy V-Day to you all and make it a day full of Love!..


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Mornin' PJ's!

Welcome to "Hump Day Wednesday"  I'm so ready for the weekend.

My Ms. Cleo SB is stuck in my Mailbox and I am unable to get it out

Hopefully, the P.O. will get it unstuck today.  Must be a "substitute" (shoddy deliveries).  I had someone else's box and opened it by mistake.  So...we'll see.


----------



## Beamodel

Hi ladies. 

Used up kindred butters coffee dc. One back up. Will not be repurchasing. It just sits on top of my hair and dont seem to add much moisture to my hair. I will be giving away my other jar more than likely.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Beamodel
Too bad it didn't work out for you.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Mornin' Ladies!

I waited all this time to get my Ms. Cleo butta' out of my mailbox and instead of sending me SB they sent Cocoa. 

Not even going to bother contacting them.  I guess I'll use it to whip up some Bo.dy Buttas.'

Not enthusiastic about ordering from them again, seeing how they messed up my 1st order right out the gate.

My SD's shipped and I'm still waiting on Curls Dynasty.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Aggie


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Aggie
How's the Baby-Poo going?  And general hair baby-ing going?  Is your Hair starting to turn around?


----------



## Aggie

Hello @IDareT'sHair 

I was gonna henna my hair this morning but because I have to baby sit my niece's kids later this afternoon, I will also deal with my hair then as well. I have some runs to make this morning and will try to be back by 4 pm to start my hair.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Aggie
Yeah, I am getting ready to steam now.  I wanted to get an early start so I can be done with it early - because I need to run out later.  

So since I woke up early and decided to get started.


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> How's the Baby-Poo going?  And general hair baby-ing going?  Is your Hair starting to turn around?


My hair is feeling okay at the roots but these ends, I am not happy with. I have to eventually trim it all off, but I'll do it slowly.

The broken off hair is making me feel like I have thin hair but the root section of my hair is beautifully thick. I've resigned to just trimming it until all the thin ends are off.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Beamodel
> Too bad it didn't work out for you.



Yea. Errbody else seems to like it though.


----------



## Saludable84

Hi Ladies! 

I need to be talked off the flat iron edge.


----------



## Aggie

Saludable84 said:


> Hi Ladies!
> 
> I need to be talked off the flat iron edge.



Are you purchasing a flat iron or are you flat ironing your hair @Saludable84?


----------



## Saludable84

Aggie said:


> Are you purchasing a flat iron or are you flat ironing your hair @Saludable84?


I want to flat iron my hair.


----------



## Beamodel

Saludable84 said:


> I want to flat iron my hair.



Get down off the ledge boo. I just flat ironed mines about two weeks ago and I’m so happy to be back curly. It’s the humidity here in New Orleans that’s an issue for me and that hair though.


----------



## Saludable84

Beamodel said:


> Get down off the ledge boo. I just flat ironed mines about two weeks ago and I’m so happy to be back curly. It’s the humidity here in New Orleans that’s an issue for me and that hair though.


 I really don’t want to see length. Just to manage my hair a little better, if only for a week.


----------



## Aggie

Saludable84 said:


> I really don’t want to see length. *Just to manage my hair a little better, if only for a week*.



In this case, don't do it @Saludable84. It may become an addiction and you might end up like I did with the demi coloring problem I had. I took it too far and started applying it more often than I should and ended up losing my ends. So no, don't do it hon .


----------



## flyygirlll2

Saludable84 said:


> I really don’t want to see length. Just to manage my hair a little better, if only for a week.



Perhaps you can blow dry your hair instead? That’s what I did  it’s been 3 weeks and I will be washing it tomorrow if my energy permits. With that said, I can understand wanting your hair to be more manageable because that’s been my issue.
I’m at a point where I can’t be bothered with doing too much anymore.

ETA- You can also roller set to stretch your hair as well but of course I know that takes time and patience too.


----------



## Beamodel

Saludable84 said:


> I really don’t want to see length. Just to manage my hair a little better, if only for a week.



I had an amazing wash day yesterday. It wasnt because the dc i used, it was due to scurl. My twist out of so soft and lucious. Have you tried that spray before?


----------



## Saludable84

Beamodel said:


> I had an amazing wash day yesterday. It wasnt because the dc i used, it was due to scurl. My twist out of so soft and lucious. Have you tried that spray before?


Yes. I don’t like scurl, but I use some glycerin and water to moisturize.


----------



## Beamodel

Saludable84 said:


> Yes. I don’t like scurl, but I use some glycerin and water to moisturize.



Okay. That’s pretty good too. I hope you can find some managsbility


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Mornin' Ladies!

Happy Sunday to ALL.

@Saludable84  If you do decide to FI - please post pics here.....


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Hey Ladies!

Hope all is well.  Hope everybody's week is off to a good start.

My Curls Dynasty is here (Pumpkin & Mint DC'er).  My SD's should also be here today.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

Hi ladies. Just checking in.
I have not bought anything. Just waiting on the Kalahari Melon box I ordered last month but it's not scheduled to come until March.

I am just focusing on using up stuff.


----------



## rileypak

Ship ship from SSI


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

rileypak said:


> Ship ship from SSI


I made a cart with two things but that $8.50 shipping made me say nope. I will definitely haul from her when I can get enough for free shipping.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Hey divas, it's been awhile I hope everyone is doing great.
I'm trying really hard to stick to me 2018 plan of using stuff in the stash before I repurchase so I haven't bought much. 
I've simplified my wash day and my hair seems to love this so I'll stick with this method and see what happens.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Morning Ladies!

Hope all is well.  

Exciting we are heading towards the weekend.  Don't think I'm waiting on anything right now?

Hoping there are some weekend Sales.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Hey Ladies!

Hope everybody is doing well.  Trying to think if I have anything coming?  Don't think I do.

Hope everyone has a pleasant weekend.


----------



## rileypak

@IDareT'sHair
Hey sis 
How's the mixing going over there?

I've gotten so hair lazy lately


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

Evening ladies!
I touched up my color, more like redyed my hair since almost half of it grew out. Got my sides cut again also.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Evening Ladies!

Happy Weekend.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Happy Saturday Everyone!

Sitting in here JMonique's Activated Charcoal DC'er wrapped in Saran Wrap (getting ready to wash out).  

Will be steaming with L.A.C.E Naturals Bramhi (now Bask & Bloom) 

Gettin' that extra dose of Ayurveda in.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

Morning ladies!
I used my SSI Marula Hemp Hair cream and realized I am halfway through the jar!  Had I taken this inventory before I would have gotten enough jars to get free shipping during her VDay sale .
Anywho, I am going to use my APB creams and Kinky Tresses Butter to salvage that SSI goodness.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@NaturallyATLPCH 
Hey Sis!


----------



## Aggie

Morning all. I hendigo'ed my hair last night and currently sitting under my dryer with some HV Methi Sativa and NG Rose Clay Conditioner as my DC. I have to get out of the house by mid-day because I have a lot of errands to run today.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Aggie
Did you get JMonique's Activated Charcoal Hair Mask?  I really like it.  

I don't think she offers that one or the Coffee one on her 50% off Sale(s).  But it is very nice.

Can't wait to try the Coffee one.  I think I have x1 (maybe x2) in my Stash.


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> Did you get JMonique's Activated Charcoal Hair Mask?  I really like it.
> 
> I don't think she offers that one or the Coffee one on her 50% off Sale(s).  But it is very nice.
> 
> Can't wait to try the Coffee one.  I think I have x1 (maybe x2) in my Stash.


I think I have it but I'll have to go check. I might check later though. I have to get my butt moving outta this house before I lose the most part of my day.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Aggie 
Enjoy the rest of your Day!


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

Hey @IDareT'sHair !


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@NaturallyATLPCH
Picked up:
K-Pak
APB Keratin

For the Protein Challenge


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

IDareT'sHair said:


> @NaturallyATLPCH
> Picked up:
> K-Pak
> APB Keratin
> 
> For the Protein Challenge


Those are good finds. I am going to keep rotating between the SSI Restore and Repair Mask, APB Bamboo and Algae Mask, and Not Easily Broken mixed with Colorful Neutral Protein Filler I have in my stash for DCing.
The Redken Anti-Snap has been a wonderful protein based leave in under my creams.

I am going to pick up some APB Dry Oil Sprays for my body, I am almost done with the one I've been using.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> Those are good finds. I am going to keep rotating between the SSI Restore and Repair Mask, *APB Bamboo and Algae Mask, and Not Easily Broken* mixed with Colorful Neutral Protein Filler I have in my stash for DCing.


@NaturallyATLPCH
I have "bolded"  I think I also have some CNPF someplace too.  (Need to look for that).

I think I have SSI's Fortifying *discontinued* and I have Okra Winfrey as well.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

IDareT'sHair said:


> @NaturallyATLPCH
> I have "bolded"  I think I also have some CNPF someplace too.  (Need to look for that).
> 
> I think I have SSI's Fortifying *discontinued* and I have Okra Winfrey as well.


I have the Okra also. It is great to have in your stash.
Once I use up some things, I plan to get that APB Keratin one.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Hey Ladies!

Make it a Great Day!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My x2 BoBeam DC'ers came yesterday and Yassssss I totally forgot I bought those.


----------



## rileypak

*Used up*
Qhemet Biologics Cocoa Tree Detangling Ghee (1 backup, definite repurchase)
The Mane Choice Ancient Egyptian 24K Gel (no backups, definite repurchase)


----------



## Saludable84

Hey Ladies! 

Finally washed my hair today. It has been two weeks. My scalp feels brand new. I thought I would have a lot of knots and tangles, judging by my dry hair, but nope, hair was fine with minimal shedding, tangles, knots and only had to clip a couple of knots out. Not bad at all.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Hey Ladies!

Make it a Great Day!


----------



## Aggie

@IDareT'sHair 

Thanks,. Mine was a great day today for sure. I trust yours was too, yes?


----------



## Aggie

I was quite busy this morning running around trying to find some parts for my car and was able to find them all. I spent $432 and some change for engine mounts, power steering pump, and a goose neck. 

I have to work on getting CV joints, Shocks, Oxygen and knock sensors, and a wheel alignment for it by at least another 2 to 3 weeks latest. This has been a rough 2 weeks for me but I still believe it's getting better now though .


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Hey Ladies!

Hope all is well.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Hey Ladies!

Waiting on:
K-Pak Reconstructor
APB Keratin

I think that's it!

Slowed way down on SB related purchases.  (No oils, powders, eo's)


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Used Up:
x1 Liqu.id Gold's Castor GRO (x1 b/up)


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Hey Ladies!

Happy Weekend!

What's New?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Grabbed a 16oz SSI Avocado Conditioner 30% off AVO30


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Used Up:
x1 Curls BB Scalp Tea (x3-x4 b/ups)


----------



## IDareT'sHair

SSI Avocado Conditioner (16oz) Shipped


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Mernin' Ladeees!

Still haven't "done" my Hair yet? 

Was suppose to be on that yesterday and still haven't "budged" yet this a.m. #doinga @rileypak

I may wait until next week and do it then.  Or tomorrow, if I get home from work early enough.


----------



## Beamodel

Hi ladies, just checking in. Today I have Henna in my hair. red raj. 

I am gonna follow up with carols daughter Rhoussul clay shampoo and dc. Have y’all tried y’alls yet?


----------



## Saludable84

Beamodel said:


> Hi ladies, just checking in. Today I have Henna in my hair. red raj.
> 
> I am gonna follow up with *carols daughter Rhoussul clay shampoo and dc. *Have y’all tried y’alls yet?



It was meh imo. I guess I was hoping for more. Nothing touches her black vanilla line for me.


----------



## Beamodel

Saludable84 said:


> It was meh imo. I guess I was hoping for more. Nothing touches her black vanilla line for me.



I’m agreeing with you. The shampoo is ok. I like it but I’m not necessarily wowed by it. I’d have to try it a few more times. 

I’m currently dc’ing with the mask now. I will report back. 

Oh I have the CD mask in one side and my beloved NG Pink Clay on the other side. 

I tend to like to do comparison deep conditioning.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Beamodel
Haven't used the CD Rhassoul yet.  

I have both the Mask and the R/O.  (Will Steam with the Mask - whenever I do use it).


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Beamodel
> Haven't used the CD Rhassoul yet.
> 
> I have both the Mask and the R/O.  (Will Steam with the Mask - whenever I do use it).



Thanks hun. Please keep me posted when you do.


----------



## rileypak

@IDareT'sHair
Hey sis! Luxurious wash day for the win 

Hey everyone


----------



## Saludable84

Morning Ladies! 

I wanted to do a twist out, but it really only comes out good when I do smaller twists. I did it this time without gel. I could have worn the twist down, instead of pulled up, but I didn’t want to dry my ends on my coat. I’ll take them out on Thursday. 

Trying to do anything to curb straightening.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> * Luxurious wash day for the win *
> 
> Hey everyone


@rileypak
How about Zero Wash Day this Weekend for the "Lose"?....


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Hey Ladies!

Waiting on APB's Keratin DC'er


----------



## Aggie

I moisturized with the last bit of my SSI Marula Hemp Hair Cream, no back ups at the moment but it is a definite repurchase item during a really good sale. I love this cream. I sealed it in with my special Shea Butter blend.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Hey PJ's!

Ya'll been awfully quiet around these parts.  Time to get back on that Ha.ir Gam.e Ya'll.

Break Time is Over!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My 16oz SSI Avocado Conditioner came yesterday. 

Waiting on:
APB Keratin (in Amber Romance)


----------



## BrownBetty

Hey ladies!

Nothing going on over here. I haven't bought anything lately. My hair is doing fine.  I'm almost bsl. 

I may buy that Revlon brush/comb blow dryer.   When I do come out of my crochet braids drying this hair is a struggle.


----------



## Saludable84

Ive been getting compliments because of the Shea Butter. However, I have another issue: HBCO.

Did anyone notice or mention that Kreyol.Essence doubled in price? I know someone that will give me 4oz and ill just add chocolate essential oil, but $27 for oil? Is the import that hard?


----------



## Beamodel

@Saludable84 

Girl all I focused on was your avi. Beautiful boo


----------



## Saludable84

Beamodel said:


> @Saludable84
> 
> Girl all I focused on was your avi. Beautiful boo


Lol. Thank you


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Saludable84 
Agreed with what @Beamodel said.

Beautiful Avi!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Saludable84 said:


> *Did anyone notice or mention that Kreyol.Essence doubled in price?*


@Saludable84 
I buy Okay Brand.


----------



## Saludable84

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Saludable84
> I buy Okay Brand.


Yes. I put that brand in my cart. I remember you said that brand.


----------



## Saludable84

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Saludable84
> Agreed with what @Beamodel said.
> 
> Beautiful Avi!


Thank you


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

Just popping in. Very hectic time of the year. I have just been using what is in my stash. I gave a few things away to a couple of coworkers. I haven't been buying much hair stuff. Still cleansing after every workout and wearing twist outs.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Hey Ladies!

Have a Wonderful Weekend!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My APB Keratin DC'er Shipped.

Used Up:
x1 Cantu ACV Root Rinse (coupla' b/ups)
x1 HTN Amino Protein DC'er (x1 b/up)


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Thinkin' 'bout getting a coupla' NG L-I's


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

Used up a SSI 16 ounce Avocado Conditioner, 1 left in my stash
Used up a Jane Carter Healthy Hair cowash, 1 left in my stash

I am not calling them back ups because they are not must haves when I use them up lol...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Evenin' Ladies!

Ended up not pulling the Trigger on my NG


----------



## Beamodel

Currently dc’ing with the Mane Choice Heavenly Halo & Bekura Yam


----------



## Saludable84

Dc’ing wjth APB Marula and Honey. I see this being a staple too, replacing the moisturizing conditioner. I don’t like the scent (vanilla) so I’ll customize it next time.


----------



## Saludable84

So, I’ve beeb cutting back on a lot to further experiment with my hair. I’m still using henna, ayurveda and coffee, but I’ve been pretty boring. I think I did pretty good being a PJ, because I remained consistent in what I was doing with the product I did it with. But now, I’m trying out something similar to really see how it works. 

Been washing with black soap shampoo I made. Ive had to clarify once since using it and have been using it for a few months now. It’s helping my scalp, so I don’t need exfoliator. Of course conditioner (this habit will forever be a problem). Using oil blends that I infused with herbs or coffee. Glycerin and water mixture. Shea Butter with ayurveda or Castor oil. 

I hate to say it, but it’s working. I see thickness and health. I told myself I would give it 6 months. I’m noticing a major difference in knots (not tangles, whether is still dry). I’m also giving bunning a break. I’ll assess my hair in July and see if I think being this minimal is worth it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Been using Kindred Butters Henna Oil


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> Evenin' Ladies!
> 
> Ended up not pulling the Trigger on my NG


Heyyyy! (Snaps Fangers) Good for you @IDareT'sHair.  See, I knew you could do it if you tried .


----------



## Aggie

Saludable84 said:


> Dc’ing wjth APB Marula and Honey. I see this being a staple too, replacing the moisturizing conditioner. I don’t like the scent (vanilla) so I’ll customize it next time.


I like this DC as well @Saludable84 

By the way, Love  your new Avi.


----------



## Aggie

Saludable84 said:


> So, I’ve beeb cutting back on a lot to further experiment with my hair. I’m still using henna, ayurveda and coffee, but I’ve been pretty boring. I think I did pretty good being a PJ, because I remained consistent in what I was doing with the product I did it with. But now, I’m trying out something similar to really see how it works.
> 
> Been washing with black soap shampoo I made. Ive had to clarify once since using it and have been using it for a few months now. It’s helping my scalp, so I don’t need exfoliator. Of course conditioner (this habit will forever be a problem). Using oil blends that I infused with herbs or coffee. Glycerin and water mixture. Shea Butter with ayurveda or Castor oil.
> 
> I hate to say it, but it’s working. I see thickness and health. I told myself I would give it 6 months. I’m noticing a major difference in knots (not tangles, whether is still dry). I’m also giving bunning a break. I’ll assess my hair in July and see if I think being this minimal is worth it.


Thanks for the reminder @Saludable84. The next oil I have to make is a coffee/caffeine oil for my scalp. I may make it my CP base oil and build from there.


----------



## Aggie

Used up Camille Rose Almond Jai Hair Butter - no backups and not a repurchase due to shrinking the number of vendors I shop with. It was a really nice butter but I am on a serious mission to reduce the number of vendors I shop with. 

SSI has quite a few butters, creams and leave-ins that agree positively with my hair, so I'll stick with that vendor as long as their products work well on my hair.


----------



## Saludable84

Aggie said:


> I like this DC as well @Saludable84
> 
> By the way, Love  your new Avi.


Thank you


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Hey Girlz!

Hope all is well.  

My APB Keratin DC'er may come today!


----------



## rileypak

Hey! 

I'm being hair lazy over here 
About to put some individual crochet locs in later this week (hopefully). No hair product purchases since the last SSI sale where I grabbed items from the Pomegranate line. I do need to grab some more Cantu Root Rinse to use while I'm in the locs though.

I hope everyone and their hair is doing well!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My APB arrived today!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Evening Ladies!

Where Ya'll at?


----------



## Beamodel

Last night I used an oldie but definitely a goodie. 

PBN Murumuru Moisture Milk - Tjos morning, my twist out was so lush, soft & beautiful hunty....


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> Evening Ladies!
> 
> Where Ya'll at?


It's been a tough few weeks sis but I'm around


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Hey Girlz!

Hope all is well.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Hey divas


----------



## BrownBetty

Hey ladies!

Anyone have a henna and indigo rec?  I'm thinking about going back to it.  When I was relaxed I henna (only) but I didn't like how my hair felt. 
As a natural I'm debating on going back.  I would like dark brown or black hair w/o using a commercial dye that will wreck havoc on my hair.  I've tried SM permanent color but wasn't in love.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

Morning ladies!
@IDareT'sHair I am still here, just a rough patch. March is really a rough month for me but you know we are not going anywhere, we are still here lol...just trying to press through.

My hair update is the same. Cowash after each workout and put in twists for a twist out.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@BrownBetty 

I got Zenia Brand Indigo from @Aggie  I was buying Henna/Indigo from mehandi.com

I haven't Henna'ed in a while though.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Very Sad to have learned that our Fellow LHCF Sister Allandra passed away last week.  When you have some time, please take a Moment of Silence in her Honor.


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> Very Sad to have learned that our Fellow LHCF Sister Allandra passed away last week.  When you have some time, please take a Moment of Silence in her Honor.


 What!!!! I am in total shock. How did you find out @IDareT'sHair?


----------



## MileHighDiva

What's going on with KeraVeda? There's only two products on the site, right now.


----------



## Ltown

Aggie said:


> What!!!! I am in total shock. How did you find out @IDareT'sHair?


@Aggie , i found out in the off topic section.  it's so sad but i'm glad someone told us. we are online family and you don't know what's happening in lives off line.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

Smh at Allandra's passing, I cannot believe it.
I did not know her well but knew of her enough to know how sweet and gentle her soul was. Let her Rest In Peace.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Evenin' Ladies!


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> Evenin' Ladies!


----------



## Saludable84

Evening.... 

Going through a rough patch, but I refuse to be busted. I’m still carrying on.


----------



## Aggie

Ltown said:


> @Aggie , i found out in the off topic section.  it's so sad but i'm glad someone told us. we are online family and you don't know what's happening in lives off line.


I'm a little better today, but I have to admit, this news knocked the living daylights outta me. I loved that girl even though I never met her. I will miss her so much. So sad she's gone!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Saludable84 said:


> *Evening....
> Going through a rough patch, but I refuse to be busted. I’m still carrying on.*


@Saludable84 
.......


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Hi Everyone!

Make it a great day.


----------



## Saludable84

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Saludable84
> .......


Thank you  I needed that.


----------



## Saludable84

Morning!!!!

So, I’ve been doing good with my PJism. Really good. 

Now, I want some DB Pumpkin Seed Conditioner. Does anyone know how to use her website? I click on the product and it takes me to the product page. I’ve been insane for 20 minutes now. I refuse to pull one out without having two back ups


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Saludable84
When I run into problems - I usually contact the site for questions in the "Contact Us"  once you find out, please let me know.

I have x1 16oz Jar left.

ETA:  Lemme mosey over there and see if I can figure it out.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Saludable84
I notice there isn't a "tab" for Shop Now?  There is no way to shop?  I didn't even see a "Contact Us" tab either?


----------



## Saludable84

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Saludable84
> I notice there isn't a "tab" for Shop Now?  There is no way to shop?  I didn't even see a "Contact Us" tab either?


Yeah. I noticed that too. I am going to message them via IG and let you know.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

Hey ladies!
Sitting here prepooing with Hairveda's Vatika Frosting.

I am debating getting some refresher sprays and a hair cream from APB.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@NaturallyATLPCH
Sounds good!

I am going to try to do my Ha.ir in a few.


----------



## Saludable84

I opened an APB UCS. I love this stuff, but after using the NEB, Marula and Honey and Pumpkin Seed, something about UCS bothers my scalp. Idk what it is. I still love it, still my favorite of all time, but I’m not upset to part with or just have one in the stash. I understand I have a sensitive scalp and I’m ok with this too


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

I actually had a little bit of my NEB and Bamboo/Algae DC mix from last week so I used that up to DC with today.
I do have one more NEB in my stash.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

Saludable84 said:


> I opened an APB UCS. I love this stuff, but after using the NEB, Marula and Honey and Pumpkin Seed, something about UCS bothers my scalp. Idk what it is. I still love it, still my favorite of all time, but I’m not upset to part with or just have one in the stash. I understand I have a sensitive scalp and I’m ok with this too


Marula and Honey you say? Never thought to try that one.


----------



## Saludable84

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> Marula anf Honey you say? Never thought to try that one.


I thought you did! I might be confusing you with @Aggie im impartial to the red raspberry but I kinda like the Marula. It’s more on the moisture side, so if you aren’t looking for that, just skip.


----------



## Aggie

Saludable84 said:


> I thought you did! I might be confusing you with @Aggie im impartial to the red raspberry but I kinda like the Marula. It’s more on the moisture side, so if you aren’t looking for that, just skip.


 @Saludable84, I like almost anything with Marula oil in it. My hair loves this conditioner by APB.


----------



## Aggie

Aggie said:


> I will still buy calendula essential oil for my SB blends though. Piping Rocks sell it for $16.99 for a half ounce. Very costly so I hope I catch a buy 1 get 1 sale for it soon so I can replenish mine. I will probably get 4 bottles if that happens.


Piping Rock has been out of the Calendula Oil for a few weeks now. I am very concerned about this. I signed up for the email notification of when it will be back but it's been at least 3 weeks since they ran out of it  and no notifications on it's restocking just yet. 

My DIY Calendula Oil has been infusing for 4 weeks now and I will let it continue for another 2 weeks because it is approximately 16 ounces I'm making. I may have to add a few drops of the Piping Rock Calendula Essential Oil to it to intensify it's strength. I have a 1/2 ounce left and I have to try and stretch it a bit.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Saludable84 said:


> *I opened an APB UCS. I love this stuff, but after using the NEB,* Marula and Honey and *Pumpkin Seed,* something about UCS bothers my scalp. Idk what it is. I still love it, still my favorite of all time, but I’m not upset to part with or just have one in the stash. I understand I have a sensitive scalp and I’m ok with this too


@Saludable84 
I'm glad to have all of these sitting in my stash with their newest member Keratin DC'er.

I can't wait to add another one, maybe Marula?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ummm....

Okay... So

Somebody needs to be having some Fin.al 4, Sweet16 or some kind of durn Sales!....

My Inner PJ is getting worked up for some reason.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Hey Girlz!

Hope everyone is doing the Wednesday Hump.

Let's get this Weekend Started!

A "Cousin" generously offered to part with her ST'icals Conditioning Crème *discontinued* so I am waiting on that.  

I also made a P.ip.ing Rock Order last night for a few things.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Oh about Pi.ping Roc.k - I came across this Coup.on Code (No Expiration Date) 

*AYD988 for either $5.00 or $10.00* depending on your order total.

Please feel free to use.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

Hi ladies! Happy weekend!
Made an APB purchase. I bought two hair creams, two bamboo strengthening sprays, and a dry oil spray in White Pepper Lavender. I LOVE how it smells, I currently have a body wash in it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@NaturallyATLPCH 
Hey Gurl!


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

Hey @IDareT'sHair!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Hey Ladies!

Happy Saturday!  Hope all is well.  Under the Steamer with KBB.


----------



## rileypak

I'm currently curled up on the couch with my humidifier blasting on full. 
Thanks spring equinox and pollen


----------



## Froreal3

Hi ladies! Hope everyone is well. I'm not feeling too well. Coming down with a cold, but I managed to prepoo, shampoo, dc etc. today. My hair has grown an inch, so that's good. I need to make a couple purchases, but won't until my money is right. Need some APB Keratin and APB Creamy Oil.

In other news: I'm pregnant, about 4 months and due in September with a girl.  It's been 11 years since I've been pregnant, so kind of newish again, but not.


----------



## MileHighDiva

Froreal3 said:


> Hi ladies! Hope everyone is well. I'm not feeling too well. Coming down with a cold, but I managed to prepoo, shampoo, dc etc. today. My hair has grown an inch, so that's good. I need to make a couple purchases, but won't until my money is right. Need some APB Keratin and APB Creamy Oil.
> 
> In other news: I'm pregnant, about 4 months and due in September with a girl.  It's been 11 years since I've been pregnant, so kind of newish again, but not.


Congratulations on the !


----------



## Beamodel

@Froreal3 congrats darling


----------



## Froreal3

MileHighDiva said:


> Congratulations on the !





Beamodel said:


> @Froreal3 congrats darling


Thanks girls


----------



## rileypak

@Froreal3
Congratulations!!!


----------



## Saludable84

@Froreal3 congratulations!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Happy Sunday Ladies! 

Hope all is Well


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Froreal3


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@rileypak

Awww....

Feel Better soon Sis.


----------



## rileypak

Nexxus released a new reconstructing treatment (Keraphix line) that has keratin, elastin, and rice protein. It seems to be like the old collagen/elastin treatment (tiny tubes) but with the extra protein... I want it 

Alright let me get my hair done while I have the tiniest bit of energy to do so.

@IDareT'sHair


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


>


@rileypak
Get it done & feel better.  

I bet "Pup" is mad at you lying around.


----------



## Saludable84

rileypak said:


> Nexxus released a new reconstructing treatment (Keraphix line) that has keratin, elastin, and rice protein. It seems to be like the old collagen/elastin treatment (tiny tubes) but with the extra protein... I want it
> 
> Alright let me get my hair done while I have the tiniest bit of energy to do so.
> 
> @IDareT'sHair


I need them to make up their minds. They do this every 3-4 years.


----------



## Beamodel

Currently dc’ing my hair:

Sitrinillah on 1/2 of my head with melted Shea butter mixed in. I’m not sure if my hair is agreeing with this dc anymore. This was my first bae too :-(

Used up the last corner of the Mane Choice Heavenly Halo - a great on the ground moisturizing DC. Applied to 1/4 of a section of my hair 

Now the new player to the game is the Mielle Babasu Mint DC. Oh my gosh what incredible slip that dc has. I love that it is on the ground too. I will see if I truly like it once I rinse it out. This is on 1/4 of my hair too.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel said:


> *Now the new player to the game is the Mielle Babasu Mint DC. Oh my gosh what incredible slip that dc has. I love that it is on the ground too. I will see if I truly like it once I rinse it out. This is on 1/4 of my hair too.*


@Beamodel
Report back on this.  Would love to hear your opinion.

ETA: Tryna' remember if I got Heavenly -Halo?  I_ think I did/I hope I did_.


----------



## Beamodel

It’s definitely a great dc. I will absolutely repurchase that babasu dc. My hair was so soft, fluffy and moist. I didn’t add anything to that section because I wanted to see how well it performed on its own. 

Lawd that slip is impeccable...

I’m so happy I found an on the ground dc. The Heavenly Halo dc is great too.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel said:


> *It’s definitely a great dc. I will absolutely repurchase that babasu dc. My hair was so soft, fluffy and moist. I didn’t add anything to that section because I wanted to see how well it performed on its own.
> Lawd that slip is impeccable..I’m so happy I found an on the ground dc. The Heavenly Halo dc is great too.*


@Beamodel

Thanks Lady!


----------



## rileypak

Beamodel said:


> Used up the last corner of the Mane Choice Heavenly Halo - a great on the ground moisturizing DC. Applied to 1/4 of a section of my hair
> 
> Now the new player to the game is the Mielle Babasu Mint DC. Oh my gosh what incredible slip that dc has. I love that it is on the ground too. I will see if I truly like it once I rinse it out. This is on 1/4 of my hair too.


So glad I grabbed two of the Halo masks during that 50% off deal! Can't wait to try it!

I love the Mielle DC too! I need to get it back into rotation.


----------



## rileypak

*Used up*
Silk Dreams Shea What (3-4 backups, shop on indefinite hiatus)


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Froreal3 said:


> Hi ladies! Hope everyone is well. I'm not feeling too well. Coming down with a cold, but I managed to prepoo, shampoo, dc etc. today. My hair has grown an inch, so that's good. I need to make a couple purchases, but won't until my money is right. Need some APB Keratin and APB Creamy Oil.
> 
> In other news: I'm pregnant, about 4 months and due in September with a girl.  It's been 11 years since I've been pregnant, so kind of newish again, but not.


@Froreal3 Congrats sis


----------



## Dee-Licious

rileypak said:


> So glad I grabbed two of the Halo masks during that 50% off deal! Can't wait to try it!
> 
> I love the Mielle DC too! I need to get it back into rotation.


I almost picked up the Halo mask during the 60% off, but I just got the 4 clover one at Sally's last week. Let me know how the Halo works, please.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Evenin' Everybody!

My Pip.ing Ro.ck came today.  I haven't opened it yet.

But I know I got some WG Powder and I will mix it with WG Oil and SB and make a SB-Blend.

I got a bunch of other stuff and don't remember what I bought.

I'm Salty I missed that TMC Flash Sale.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> *So glad I grabbed two of the Halo masks during that 50% off deal! Can't wait to try it!*
> *I love the Mielle DC too! I need to get it back into rotation.*


@rileypak
I "think" I did too?  Didn't I?

I love that Mielle too.  I think I have x2 jars some where in my stash.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

@IDareT'sHair 
I missed it too and there were a few things I wanted


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *I missed it too and there were a few things I wanted *


@curlyhersheygirl
I didn't see Da' Code until yesterday!


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> I didn't see Da' Code until yesterday!


@IDareT'sHair 
I saw the email an hour after it ended


----------



## BrownBetty

Congratulations @Froreal3!  I'm excited for you! 



Froreal3 said:


> Hi ladies! Hope everyone is well. I'm not feeling too well. Coming down with a cold, but I managed to prepoo, shampoo, dc etc. today. My hair has grown an inch, so that's good. I need to make a couple purchases, but won't until my money is right. Need some APB Keratin and APB Creamy Oil.
> 
> In other news: I'm pregnant, about 4 months and due in September with a girl.  It's been 11 years since I've been pregnant, so kind of newish again, but not.


----------



## BrownBetty

So lemme tell yall about my hair day.   I washed and conditioned my hair today.  I reunited with my BAE APB Keratin conditioner.   Why is this stuff so good!?  And why is mine done!?  I thought I had a backup... no mas *tears*

I used SSI fluffy leave in and APB whipped cupauc butter... my goodness!  My hair feels soo good.  
I need backups.  Let me go look for Easter sales. 

My inner pj maybe back.


----------



## rileypak

BrownBetty said:


> My inner pj maybe back.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

BrownBetty said:


> *My inner pj maybe back.*


@BrownBetty 
HIP HIP HOORAY!


----------



## BrownBetty

rileypak said:


>





IDareT'sHair said:


> @BrownBetty
> HIP HIP HOORAY!



Yall some enablers!  I love it.  None of my friends understand.


----------



## Froreal3

Thanks ladies! I can’t wait till Spring Break because I’m super tired. Just wanna chill and pamper my hair. May place an order or two once I get paid.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Used some Siamese Twist tonight - makes me wanna order somethin'.

Lemme mosey over there right quick and look around.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I see QB is having a 25% off Spring Sale.  

I need to think about if I wanna get a b/up of BRBC?

I have a 16oz Jar of BRBC I haven't opened and x2 16oz CTDG.

I may sit this one out or maybe get some AOHC? #decisionsdecisions


----------



## IDareT'sHair

So, I think I will get the "new" QB Pomades instead. 

The Castor one has Citrus & Lemon so I'm unsure about that one?

I'll definitely grab the Tea-Tree and Lavender one (although I'm not crazy about Lavender).

Just wondering if I should take a chance on the Castor one knowing how Lemon & Citrus can tear up my Scalp.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Mornin' Ladies!

Hoping all is well.


----------



## rileypak

Evening everyone! 


@IDareT'sHair
Hey sis!!! 

I'm getting the urge to buy some APB  
I was daydreaming about the Keratin Protein Treatment while I was at work today

The hair gloss thread got me. Pulled my Jazzing out to use next wash day  
Also need to soak my locs and try to get the coating off them. Planning to install them the weekend before my birthday.


----------



## LushLox

BrownBetty said:


> So lemme tell yall about my hair day.   I washed and conditioned my hair today.  I reunited with my BAE APB Keratin conditioner.   Why is this stuff so good!?  And why is mine done!?  I thought I had a backup... no mas *tears*
> 
> I used SSI fluffy leave in and APB whipped cupauc butter... my goodness!  My hair feels soo good.
> I need backups.  Let me go look for Easter sales.
> 
> *My inner pj maybe back.*



I don't think mine ever left! lol


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> *I was daydreaming about the Keratin Protein Treatment while I was at work today**I'm getting the urge to buy some APB *



@rileypak
Yeah....I might need a b/up of this. 

So, the Shop is closed while she gets boxes out uh?

I think I'll get the QB new Pomade - but would like to see some E.aster Sales.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Mornin' Everyone!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Mornin' Ladies!

Am I the "only one" in here who got SSI and QB?  Did anybody else partake in some of the E.aster Discounts?

I wanted to order a Liter of ST'icals Strand Repair but decided against it, for some reason?

I started to to a Hattache Cart (no Sale) - just wanted something), but decided to wait until M-Day (when there is a Sale).


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I feel like making another SSI Cart, but hate to pay for additional shipping because I did x2 orders.

I may go back to Hattache.


----------



## Froreal3

IDareT'sHair said:


> Mornin' Ladies!
> 
> Am I the "only one" in here who got SSI and QB?  Did anybody else partake in some of the E.aster Discounts?
> 
> I wanted to order a Liter of ST'icals Strand Repair but decided against it, for some reason?
> 
> I started to to a Hattache Cart (no Sale) - just wanted something), but decided to wait until M-Day (when there is a Sale).


I used to jump on the QB and SheScentIt sales but QB is extremely cost prohibitive right now and SheScentIt doesn't give my hair lasting moisture. My glycerine/avj/water mix sealed with Shea butter/oils mix moisturizes better for far longer.


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> Mornin' Ladies!
> 
> Am I the "only one" in here who got SSI and QB?  Did anybody else partake in some of the E.aster Discounts?
> 
> I wanted to order a Liter of ST'icals Strand Repair but decided against it, for some reason?
> 
> I started to to a Hattache Cart (no Sale) - just wanted something), but decided to wait until M-Day (when there is a Sale).


@IDareT'sHair

I only bought body butters from The Body Shop and candles from B&BW. I still don't need any hair products. It's probably going to take me 2 years to get this stash down enough to buy more stuff. I am still giving away hair products as well so that should give you some idea of how big my stash is .


----------



## Aggie

Froreal3 said:


> I used to jump on the QB and SheScentIt sales but QB is extremely cost prohibitive right now and SheScentIt doesn't give my hair lasting moisture. My glycerine/avj/water mix sealed with Shea butter/oils mix moisturizes better for far longer.


Agreed @Froreal3 about QB products being cost prohibitive. I got that sale notification and just shook my head but to be honest, if they have a 50% off sale on all their products, I may give that one a whirl.


----------



## Froreal3

Aggie said:


> Agreed @Froreal3 about QB products being cost prohibitive. I got that sale notification and just shook my head but to be honest, if they have a 50% off slae on all their products, I may give that one a whirl.


 50% would bring their prices down to reality. There are so many good options out there. They aren't one of the few anymore.


----------



## rileypak

Hey everyone!

I was going to grab some SSI but I wanted Avocado conditioner and Apple Nectar conditioner but the AN wasn't on the site so I'm skipping it altogether. I have plenty of QB so no need to purchase from them.


----------



## BrownBetty

I want some SSI and APB. I will see what SSI is talking about.  I have enough QB and I usually grab it from the Sephora sale if needed.


----------



## divachyk

Hey Everyone! Happy Easter to all.


----------



## rileypak

@divachyk


----------



## Saludable84

Found some Wetline.... 77oz  the old formula.... I think I might buy the other 3 the end of the week.


----------



## rileypak

Saludable84 said:


> Found some Wetline.... 77oz  the old formula.... I think I might buy the other 3 the end of the week.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@divachyk


----------



## IDareT'sHair

So I got:
x1 QB (Pomade)
SSI: x2 Sugar Peach, x1 Marula & Hemp (or whatever it's called) and x1 Kiwi Kiss
x2 B&BW's 3-Wick Candles


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

Hi ladies!
Spring Break is here. Thank God. March was definitely the longest, drawn out month from hell. Looking to relax for a few days before I go to the beach. 
I will not be partaking in any sales. My hair is in braids and will be for some time so I cannot justify purchasing anything. I do have to think logically about my hair product purchases now since I have short hair and barely put a dent in products. ￼


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@NaturallyATLPCH 
Enjoy Your Time Away Sis!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@rileypak
Didn't you get the Liter of ST'icals Hibiscus Hair Mask DC'er? (Pre-Order)

Interested to see how this is?  Can't wait for your review.


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak
> Didn't you get the Liter of ST'icals Hibiscus Hair Mask DC'er? (Pre-Order)
> 
> Interested to see how this is?  Can't wait for your review.


I did order one. I'll definitely review it when I can!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> *I did order one. I'll definitely review it when I can!*


@rileypak
I kept looking at that. 

I also wanted a liter of Strand Repair  - but decided not to.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Froreal3 said:


> *I used to jump on the QB. * *QB is extremely cost prohibitive*


@Froreal3
This. 

I did get the "New" 4 oz Pomade for my itchy scalp, it was $17 (including shipping)


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Mornin' Ladies!


----------



## Froreal3

IDareT'sHair said:


> Mornin' Ladies!


Hey girl


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

Happy Easter ladies! (For those who acknowledge it)


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I wanna get a b/up of APB's Keratin. 

To add to my stash for the "Protein Queens" Challenge @NaturallyATLPCH

Will do that later this week (after all those boxes are mailed out) so I can request a 'scent'.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

IDareT'sHair said:


> I wanna get a b/up of APB's Keratin.
> 
> To add to my stash for the "Protein Queens" Challenge @NaturallyATLPCH
> 
> Will do that later this week (after all those boxes are mailed out) so I can request a 'scent'.


Have you tried it? How did you like it?
I will get it eventually after I get through some stuff @IDareT'sHair .


----------



## IDareT'sHair

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> *Have you tried it? How did you like it?
> I will get it eventually after I get through some stuff* *.*


@NaturallyATLPCH
I have not as of yet. 

I still have NEB also to try.  

I have "more" APB than I thought (I was looking in my Stash for something last night and realized I have quite a bit of APB.


----------



## rileypak

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> Have you tried it? How did you like it?
> I will get it eventually after I get through some stuff @IDareT'sHair .


The Keratin Treatment is lovely. I find it balancing. 
I never need to use a moisturizing DC afterwards but my hair is noticeably stronger after use.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> T*he Keratin Treatment is lovely. I find it balancing. *
> *I never need to use a moisturizing DC afterwards but my hair is noticeably stronger after use.*


@rileypak 

Nice Review!


----------



## Beamodel

Saludable84 said:


> Found some Wetline.... 77oz  the old formula.... I think I might buy the other 3 the end of the week.



I was on the hunt for some today. Ugh...


----------



## Saludable84

Beamodel said:


> I was on the hunt for some today. Ugh...


Yeah. They are hard to find. I recognized them because of the green lid. I went to three stores:
-Chinese supermarket hiked up the 34oz jar to $9.99 (old formula) but the new one is $1.29 for the small jar 
-Wal.greens only had the new formula. 
-I was attempting to go to the Black owner BSS but I remembered they didn’t have so I went to the regular degular one they had one of the old 34 oz sizes left but then I saw the 77oz ones. One was $6.99 and the others were $7.99. You know which one I grabbed. It’s literally a 3-minute walk, but I couldn’t carry 4 jars back, so if two are there on Friday, it’s mine.


----------



## Beamodel

Lol @Saludable84 i don’t blame you not one bit.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

rileypak said:


> The Keratin Treatment is lovely. I find it balancing.
> I never need to use a moisturizing DC afterwards but my hair is noticeably stronger after use.


Excellent review @rileypak


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Woooo LAWD!

We got Snow!

Happy April Ladies!


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

IDareT'sHair said:


> Woooo LAWD!
> 
> We got Snow!
> 
> Happy April Ladies!


Wow snow? Gee whiz!
70s and sunshine on this end .


----------



## Froreal3

rileypak said:


> The Keratin Treatment is lovely. I find it balancing.
> I never need to use a moisturizing DC afterwards but my hair is noticeably stronger after use.


Same. To me it’s not a strong protein. It’s more like the Komaza on my hair. I never used a moisturizing conditioner after the Komaza either. I really like it and I need to get more.


----------



## Froreal3

IDareT'sHair said:


> Woooo LAWD!
> 
> We got Snow!
> 
> Happy April Ladies!


Yeah I don’t get this snow in April nonsense. It’s like winter skipped December and January and decided to ruin Spring.


----------



## Saludable84

IDareT'sHair said:


> Woooo LAWD!
> 
> *We got Snow!*
> 
> Happy April Ladies!



This is not a joke. Oh man, I don’t understand what I woke up to. 

I’m going to pull out the Keratin Conditioner tonight.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Froreal3 said:


> *Yeah I don’t get this snow in April nonsense. It’s like winter skipped December and January and decided to ruin Spring.*





Saludable84 said:


> *This is not a joke. Oh man, I don’t understand what I woke up to.*


@Froreal3 @Saludable84 
Yeah? 

No Wonder I slept so soundly last night.

I looked out the window this morning and almost SCREAMED!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> *Wow snow? Gee whiz!
> 70s and sunshine on this end *.


@NaturallyATLPCH 
 Tis All.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My QB Shipped


----------



## rileypak

Ship ship from Soultanicals


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Got a Lovely Package from a Wonderful e-Cousin.  .....

Lawd I will never get my stash under control.


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> Lawd I will never get my stash under control.


  

I have [kinda] come to terms that I will always have at least a mini fridge of hair products. 
Now my goal is to eventually get everything out of the main fridge


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> *Now my goal is to eventually get everything out of the main fridge *


@rileypak
Good Goal.....

Looks over at Fridge


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Hey Ladies!

Will probably keep that QB Pomade until next Winter? 

I am slowly coming out of my "Itchy" Season - and if I need a little something, I have some DB o something to get me over the hump. 

QB might be hella-high but they ship super fast.  No waiting with them.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@rileypak 
I'm kicking myself for buying that SSI Sugar Peach!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@NaturallyATLPCH 
Didn't you say you like the JaneC Cleansing Conditioner?  That's why I bought it. ... 

Hate the way it smells, but love that fact that I got it for $5 at TJX.  

I have it up next to use.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

IDareT'sHair said:


> @NaturallyATLPCH
> Didn't you say you like the JaneC Cleansing Conditioner?  That's why I bought it. ...
> 
> Hate the way it smells, but love that fact that I got it for $5 at TJX.
> 
> I have it up next to use.


Yes I like it. The smell does not bother me. Great slip and it foams up, very creamy. It gets the job done.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> Yes I like it. The smell does not bother me. Great slip *and it foams up, *very creamy. It gets the job done.


@NaturallyATLPCH
Oh No!...  This might be coming your way.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl
Hey Girl!

Did you end up getting any QB?


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> Have you tried it? How did you like it?
> I will get it eventually after I get through some stuff @IDareT'sHair .


@NaturallyATLPCH I know you didn't ask me but I love it. It provides a nice amount of protein and there's no need to follow up with a moisturizing DC. It's HG for us


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> Hey Girl!
> 
> Did you end up getting any QB?


@IDareT'sHair 
Hey sis
I passed. I have unopened stuff in the stash.


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak
> I'm kicking myself for buying that SSI Sugar Peach!


Why @IDareT'sHair? Don't you like this conditioner?


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Froreal3 @Saludable84
> Yeah?
> 
> No Wonder I slept so soundly last night.
> 
> I looked out the window this morning and almost SCREAMED!


Agreed about the weather this year. It is almost never cool in the Bahamas during this time of the year but we are still enjoying a wonderfully cool temperature. I'm sorry it's freezing over there but here the weather is just ripe. I  it because March and April usually already feel like summer by now, but nope  it's perfect now.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

curlyhersheygirl said:


> @NaturallyATLPCH I know you didn't ask me but I love it. It provides a nice amount of protein and there's no need to follow up with a moisturizing DC. It's HG for us


HG? Nuff said.
Thank you for your feedback, anyone's feedback in here is definitely welcome!


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

IDareT'sHair said:


> @NaturallyATLPCH
> Oh No!...  This might be coming your way.


Thanks but please do not send anything my way! I have way more stuff than I can use up, I do not need to add anything else. But thank you though @IDareT'sHair


----------



## BrownBetty

I didn't get anything.   I have enough ssi to hold off till Mother's day.  APB no mas.  I need my keratin conditioner.   



IDareT'sHair said:


> Mornin' Ladies!
> 
> Am I the "only one" in here who got SSI and QB?  Did anybody else partake in some of the E.aster Discounts?
> 
> I wanted to order a Liter of ST'icals Strand Repair but decided against it, for some reason?
> 
> I started to to a Hattache Cart (no Sale) - just wanted something), but decided to wait until M-Day (when there is a Sale).


----------



## IDareT'sHair

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> *Thanks but please do not send anything my way! I have way more stuff than I can use up, I do not need to add anything else. But thank you though *


@NaturallyATLPCH 
Already in an envelope.

Sorry/Not Sorry....


----------



## Aggie

I finally used up my second batch of shea butter blend. Tonight I mixed up my third batch and will be using it as of tomorrow. I don't need to use it tonight because my hair is still super moisturized from last night. 

I believe that SSI leave-ins and moisturizers are the best for MY hair. They really keep my hair soft and supple and moisturized with a good sealant for days. So strange too since most of them don't work for some people. I know I've found my holy grail brand for leave-ins. 

I really don't think I need to experiment with any other brand of leave-in or moisturizing lotion. I may look into their sister company Curl Origin though, and use them as a back-up in the future. I have never tried any of their products but I have been hearing great things about them so that shouldn't be a problem.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

IDareT'sHair said:


> @NaturallyATLPCH
> Already in an envelope.
> 
> Sorry/Not Sorry....


Well please do not send me anything else ma'am. Thank you though lol...it may or may not make it to my stash. 
I cannot deal with mounds and mounds of products. I will start throwing things out.


----------



## rileypak




----------



## IDareT'sHair

My QB Pomade came yesterday.  It smells SKRONG (Tea Tree & Lavender).  I will set it aside for Fall.

If they have a M-Day - I will pick up a b/up to have in my stash.

My SSI also shipped.  Wonder if they will send both orders together?  They should refund some of my Shipping Money, but I know they won't.

Still mad at myself for getting Sugar Peach - since my Lovely eSister sent me a couple bottles.

Thank You


----------



## IDareT'sHair

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> *Well please do not send me anything else ma'am. *


@NaturallyATLPCH
I won't.

Plus, I know you're doing Braids right now.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Aggie


----------



## Aggie

Hi @IDareT'sHair

I'm working just a half day today and heading to work for 1 o'clock but currently home trying to knock this cold out of my body before it worsens. I do feel a little better today than I was yesterday. I took me some good old bush medicine from my own garden and drank it as tea with lemon and honey. Now I feel like I can actually work .


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Aggie said:


> * I took me some good old bush medicine from my own garden and drank it as tea with lemon and honey. Now I feel like I can actually work *.


@Aggie
Feel Better Sis......

That "Bush Medicine" sounds Goodt.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Both SSI Orders Shipped.


----------



## BrownBetty

I looooove ssi products: leave ins and conditioners.  My hair just acts right.  I usually can mix so-so conditioners with a ssi con and it will fix it right up.  I need to reup after a stash reorg.






Aggie said:


> I finally used up my second batch of shea butter blend. Tonight I mixed up my third batch and will be using it as of tomorrow. I don't need to use it tonight because my hair is still super moisturized from last night.
> 
> I believe that SSI leave-ins and moisturizers are the best for MY hair. They really keep my hair soft and supple and moisturized with a good sealant for days. So strange too since most of them don't work for some people. I know I've found my holy grail brand for leave-ins.
> 
> I really don't think I need to experiment with any other brand of leave-in or moisturizing lotion. I may look into their sister company Curl Origin though, and use them as a back-up in the future. I have never tried any of their products but I have been hearing great things about them so that shouldn't be a problem.


----------



## Beamodel

@IDareT'sHair 

SSI will not ship two seperate orders together nor refund shipping. I’ve been there before with them unfortunately.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel said:


> *SSI will not ship two seperate orders together nor refund shipping. I’ve been there before with them unfortunately*.


@Beamodel
I didn't think so. 

And I'm kicking myself. 

Those two orders combined qualified for Free Shipping (Over $65)


----------



## rileypak

My Soultanicals Hibiscus DC arrived today. 
I need to pick it up.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> *My Soultanicals Hibiscus DC arrived today. *


@rileypak
#Curious


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My 2 lbs SB came a couple days ago.  

I didn't know what it was and actually "forgot" I bought it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@rileypak
I know you can relate.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Steaming With & Used Up:
Jessicurl Deep Treatment (I have several b/ups)

*My SSI is "Out For Delivery"


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak
> I know you can relate.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


>


@rileypak 
Gurl...You know how we do.  

And the Label wasn't familiar, so I stuck it in a corner.


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak
> Gurl...You know how we do.


Just happened to me yesterday with some clothes I forgot I ordered


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> *Just happened to me yesterday with some clothes I forgot I ordered *


@rileypak
See!

That's what I'm talmbout.

I still need to look & see if I did indeed buy those x2 Jars of TMC Halo like I THOUGHT I DID.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@rileypak
Yasssssss......I did have x2 Heavenly Halo's resting comfortably in my Stash. 

I also had a _Better Than Butter_ that I hadn't opened.  (Don't remember getting a b/up of this)


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak
> Yasssssss......I did have x2 Heavenly Halo's resting comfortably in my Stash.  I also had a Better Than Butter that I hadn't opened.  (Don't remember getting a b/up of this)


I just went through the skincare "store" in my room and found things I'd forgotten I even ordered.

A friend is getting a HEFTY care package this month cause I need to make room for more stuff


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> *A friend is getting a HEFTY care package this month *


@rileypak
And You are Indeed the Queen of HEFTY!...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@rileypak
I just looked in Fridge#2 and was like....

Imma be strong on this Hair Game this Spring/Summer

I'm going in HARD!


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak
> And You are Indeed the Queen of HEFTY!...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


>


@rileypak
Ummm.....don't be kissin' me you need


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@rileypak
Made a few little non-consequential purchases. 

I will be getting a b/up of APB's Keratin at some point.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Used some old-er Afroveda R/O I had in my Stash.

Lawd!  Why did AV hafta' mess up.  It was definitely amazing like I remember AV products to be.

So I immediately went to their site and saw that they've eliminated quite a bit of their offerings (mostly everything actually).  

I wish I had b/ups of everything AV I use to have.

Their R/O's were all that.  

I still have a bottle of Ashlii Amala (Raspberry DC'er) and I may have another bottle of the Coconut Milk R/O.


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak
> Made a few little non-consequential purchases.


I did too. I need to stay off Instagram


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak
> Ummm.....don't be kissin' me you need


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Hey diva
I keep missing yall lol
Not much purchasing going on, but we have been really focusing on staying in the stash. 
Here's what we've used up recently.

16oz APB babassu prepoo
8oz NG pepermint cowash
x2 8oz APB LI spray
x2 8oz HV whipped creme
12oz HTN hair lotion
8z bobeam coconut DC
8oz TMN 7 layer cream
8oz Alikay shea yougurt
x2 8oz KV herbal oil blends
16oz CD rhassoul DC
12oz CJ repair me
x2 12oz CJ daily fix
x3 8oz NW21
8oz HV hair milk
1L ST afrotastic
1L LRC shake n go
x2 16oz DB pumpkin conditioner
1L Red.ken cleansing.cream
8oz Oui.dad cleansing oil
1L Oui.dad moisture conditioner


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl
And I know you got b/ups of everything you listed don't you?

Don't You?


----------



## Beamodel

Dc’d with Mielle Babasu Mint DC mixed with two teaspoons of melted Shea butter.

Hair is extra dexta soft and moist.


----------



## Aggie

I went kinda crazy yesterday and bought over $350 in products from a local Dominican beauty supply store and salon here in the Bahamas and the line is called Natur Growth by Follicle Care.
*
Today I bought:*

-Natur Growth CastorCayena Deep Treatment for Follicle Repair - an extra conditioning treatment, no kit
-Natur Growth PhytoFollic (large kit) for Follicle Repair
-Natur Growth CayenaWood Repair Kit for damaged, breaking hair from coloring (small kit) I really need this one like yesterday
-Natur Growth CastorArgan Growth Line (large kit)
-Natur Growth CastorArgan Scalp Drops Capillary Hydrator & Nutrition

I'm excited about this line since I really need it for the demi-permanent damage I'm currently dealing with. I can't seem to find it online so I bought it here locally after seeing lots of live reviews here in my own country.

The owner is Dominican, married to a Bahamian and her clients results are extremely compelling so I bit the bullet.


----------



## Aggie

Tonight I used up a bottle of APB Refresher Spray in Cookie Dough. This scent was really nice. 

I used it and sealed it in with my DIY Shea Butter Blend.

Tomorrow I'll resume using SSI Cococreme Leave-in under my SB Blend.


----------



## Aggie

I forgot to massage in some oil tonight so I took some Natur Growth CastorArgan Scalp drops (this has a light liquid serum texture) and massaged some on my scalp. It is quite invigorating and so far I like it.

I need to order the Natur Growth CatorArgan Scalp oil next. This is also used for the same purpose but milder. The oil cost a little more than the scalp drops. I need both though...for research purposes


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Aggie said:


> *I went kinda crazy yesterday and bought over $350 in products today*


@Aggie 


......


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> 
> 
> ......


Yeah I know @IDareT'sHair. I found some products that would help me greatly with my demi permanent damaged hair. I got the full kit of several products she had. Nice lady from the DR living in the Bahamas.

I need some other stuff from her that were out of stock so I’m waiting for those to arrive like more scalp drops and scalp oils for growth and thickness. She helps people who have alopecia to grow their hair back. She used to work in the US in a hair transplant company and I’m so glad I found her.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Evenin' Ladies!

A bottle of KCKT showed up at my house..... 

I totally forgot I had it on subscription from Ta'rget).  

Cancelled that right quick, because it's not something I really use.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Okay Ya'll!

It has snowed here Sat. Sun. & Today.

So much for A.pril uh?


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> Okay Ya'll!
> 
> It has snowed here Sat. Sun. & Today.
> 
> So much for A.pril uh?


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> Okay Ya'll!
> 
> It has snowed here Sat. Sun. & Today.
> 
> So much for A.pril uh?


Hmmm, , this could mean a mild hurricane season down here in the south...I sure hope so .


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


>





Aggie said:


> *Hmmm, , this could mean a mild hurricane season down here in the south...I sure hope so *.


@rileypak @Aggie
Lawd Ya'll!

Yasssss.......It's Cold As What Here!


----------



## Aggie

Just finished moisturizing my hair with some SSI CocoCreme Leave-in Conditioner sealed with my DIY Shea Butter Blend. The ends of my hair feels and looks so thin from all the breakage I've had for several weeks now but the roots are thick and I welcome that. I am pretty much starting all over again. I think my hair grows pretty quick so I should be back at APL in no time. We shall see .


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak @Aggie
> Lawd Ya'll!
> 
> Yasssss.......It's Cold As What Here!


I gatta be honest @IDareT'sHair, I am not very eager for the warm summer season to start for us just yet but at the same time, I am sorry that you guys are so cold up north.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Hey Ladies!

My SSI #2 came today.  I got one yesterday also.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Was tryna' decide if I was gone tip on in Wal.green's and grab some TMC while it is B1 G1 50% 

But I haven't used any of TMC I currently have in my stash.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Hey Ladies!

@Saludable84 
What's Up?


----------



## Saludable84

IDareT'sHair said:


> Hey Ladies!
> 
> @Saludable84
> What's Up?



Hey! 

Nothing much. Just continuing to get myself together. 

I did a mild straightening (wasn’t aiming for laid hair) just to get a better assessment of these ends. I was getting to WHIP length but cut back to WL. Hair is doing better now ends wise. I don’t ever want straight hair again. 

Haven’t been purchasing either. Trying to get this stash down. It’s not really working but I can keep trying.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Saludable84 said:


> *Haven’t been purchasing either. Trying to get this stash down. It’s not really working but I can keep trying.*


@Saludable84
Yep.  The Life of a PJ!

ETA:  Congrats on reaching W/HIP Length as a Natural!


----------



## Beamodel

@Saludable84 

Awesome progress darling. Congrats!


----------



## rileypak

Saludable84 said:


> I was getting to WHIP length


----------



## Saludable84

@IDareT'sHair @Beamodel @rileypak thanks ladies. Hopefully I’ll get there again. I’ve never made anything past WL a goal, so this is unreal to me.


----------



## Aggie

Tonight I used up a bottle of SSI CocoCreme Leave-in Conditioner. No backups but it is a worthy repurchase at some point.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Mornin' Ladies!

Hope all is well. 

I made a little LG Purchasing using LHCF for an additional 15%.  I like their Castor Gro Pomade (even tho' it's only 4oz's).  I also like(d) Green Magic, the Ginger one and a few others.

I have their BB Smoothie DC'er I need to get to and I think I might have a Pine.apple one?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Hey Ladies!

Happy Weekend!  I hope to see more of you this weekend.


----------



## rileypak

Ayo got me 
I grabbed the spring hair bundle. 

I was intrigued by the clay DC, the leave in, the fermented rice water tonic, and the gel. Will gift the growth oil and scalp scrub.


----------



## Aggie

I bought 10 more candles from B&BW earlier tonight 

Tomorrow I'm heading back to the Dominican hair salon to purchase her Natur Growth PhytoFollic Intense Moisture hair care line. My sister got that one last week and I gatta tell ya, I like the slip of the conditioner and she said the shampoo did not strip her hair at all, in fact, it rather softened it.

It is formulated for alopecia (my sister has this condition on the sides of both her temple area) but that slip was unbelievable so I'm getting it.

I don't think I will be needing the whole kit but I certainly wish to have the shampoo and the Deep Treatment and maybe the leave-in as well. I'll update on what I ultimately decide later.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Mornin' Ladies!

Hope all is well.

Sitting w/Oil under Saran Wrap.  Will Cleanse in a few.  Wished I would have got started earlier.


----------



## Aggie

Good Morning ladies 

Deep treating my hair today and have rip and run out of the house in short order.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Aggie said:


> *Deep treating my hair today* .



@Aggie
Are you using your "New" $350 Products today?  How do they smell?  Have you determined any "winners" yet?


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> Are you using your "New" $350 Products today?  How do they smell?  Have you determined any "winners" yet?


Well they all smell decent for sure. I used the one made for color damage. It is quite strengthening too. I need a proper cut though. I see the most damage is in the crown area of my head and I can't stand looking at it being so uneven. 

I'm just gonna bite the bullet and cut it all off and start all over again. I won't be bothering with anymore demi coloring for sure moving forward. Not good for my hair. It seems my hair grows pretty fast so it will be back in no time.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Aggie
I hate that you've experienced a Set-Back.

Get Ready for a Come-Back


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I thought I had written off Bekura (due to cost), buttttttt.......

I'm steaming right now with b.a.s.k. YAM (no chaser). Yasssss......I still have b.a.s.k.

I think I may hafta' grab another Jar during their next Sale. 

It is everything I remembered it to be. 

I think I have about Fiddy Cents in Bonus Points.


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> I hate that you've experienced a Set-Back.
> 
> Get Ready for a Come-Back


Thank you @IDareT'sHair. I'm not worried though. It is what it is. I just need it healthy again.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Aggie said:


> * It is what it is. I just need it healthy again.*


@Aggie 
I know Sis.

I'm in "recovery mode" myself about 5-6 months in to my own personal recovery.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I had a very "Sticky" Deep Conditioning sessions today.

I started out with Mission:Condition's Caramel Rx and ended with b.a.s.k. YAM.  Both are gooey & sticky.  

Hair feels Great tho'


----------



## Beamodel

@IDareT'sHair I still have and use BASK YAM, as well as I have Bekura YAM too love that stuff. I only keep the YAM and the honey latte in rotation.

Currently dc’ing with an oldie. SM Manuka Honey. Felt moisture immediately after applying (just as I had remembered). Sitting under my Hot Head Cap (still prefer my Heat Therapy Wrap though).


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel said:


> * I still have and use BASK YAM, as well as I have Bekura YAM too love that stuff. *


@Beamodel 
Gurl.....I might have to break down and get another Jar.


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> I know Sis.
> 
> I'm in "recovery mode" myself about 5-6 months in to my own personal recovery.


@IDareT'sHair 

My sister just talked me out of cutting off my hair and I listened. I'll just trim it often until most of the damage is off while the short pieces catch up. I'll keep up with my ayurveda and herbal tea rinses that encourage growth for now, inversions, exercise, water, protein shakes and healthy eating.


----------



## Aggie

I'm heading out the door for an hour or so but will be back to look up hair growth herbal rinse recipes. Also I'll need some coffee beans or powder to make some coffee oil and rinse as well.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Aggie said:


> *My sister just talked me out of cutting off my hair and I listened. *I'll just trim it often until most of the damage is off while the short pieces catch up.


@Aggie 
I'm so glad she did!


----------



## Aggie

I bought some organic ground coffee from www.coffeebeandirect.com this afternoon. I will be drinking some and using some on my hair as hair rinse for stimulating my hair growth. Now lemme go look for some black tea


----------



## Aggie

*Okay I got some teas from www.herbco.com:*

Lemongrass, c/s-Per 1/4 Pound x2 

Earl Grey Tea-Per 1/4 Pound x1 

Earl Grey tea, Organic-Per 1/4 Pound x1

English Breakfast tea, blend-Per 1/4 Pound x1 

Black tea, Organic-Per 1/4 Pound x1 

Black tea-Per 1/4 Pound x1

Raspberry leaf, c/s-Per 1/4 Pound x1

Raspberry leaf, c/s Organic-Per 1/4 Pound x1

*I'll be using the above teas for hair tea rinses. The Raspberry Leaf one is for darkening my hair and the Lemongrass is for strengthening it.*


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> I'm so glad she did!


@IDareT'sHair
Me too . I put my hair in a bun and it looked a thousand times better so I guess by hiding the damage, I was able to resist the urge to cut it off. That was close! Whew!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Afternoon Ladies! 

Hope everyone is having a Peaceful Sunday!


----------



## rileypak

Happy Sunday everyone! 

I'm sitting here letting the Redken marinate on my hair while I wait for my sushi delivery. My hair was full of snow as I was untwisting it (thankfully it hadn't been showing on my twists). With the way I do my product layering, I don't think I can use the CRN Crushed Lavender Gel for a WnG.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@rileypak
Other than the Redken, what else are you using today?  And are you close to using up anything?


----------



## Aggie

Good Afternoon ladies.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Aggie 
Hi Lady Aggie!

I feel like buying something, but you & @rileypak have bought enough for all of us.

I did grab that x1 little "new" DC'er yesterday w/Free Shipping.


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak
> Other than the Redken, what else are you using today?  And are you close to using up anything?


Mielle Organics Babassu Mint Conditioner, SSI Pomegranate Hydrating Spray, APB Cupuacu Avocado Daily Moisturizer, and TMC Ancient Egyptian 24K Gel. I had to stop on the way home and get some more of that gel. I missed it 

Nothing will be used up at the moment. With me stretching washes out, I'm not using anything up fast.


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> I feel like buying something, but you & @rileypak have bought enough for all of us.
> 
> I did grab that x1 little "new" DC'er yesterday w/Free Shipping.


I have not bought a lot lately 
Especially not hair stuff. Skin care on the other hand... skin is getting spring and summer ready though


----------



## Aggie

I have been buying up some new stuff to add to my regimen (Dominican hair products) and the only thing I am close to using up at the moment is a jar of NG Rose Clay Deep Conditioner. I have about a half a use left in that jar and will be cracking open a new one soon after. 

I am now just really getting into using tea rinses besides ayurveda powders and looking forward to some growth from most of them including coffee and maybe black tea. 

I am a little wary of black tea though since it shrank my hair something fierce last time I used it. I should probably just infuse some black tea oil instead of making a rinse from them instead or add slippery elm to the rinse for added moisture. 

I may even consider onion and ginger juices for growth stimulation. I am not keen on these because of the smell but I believe they will work well on my broken crown area.

I am a little excited about this new turn in my hair regimen.


----------



## Aggie

Just finished massaging some Follicle Care CastorArgan Scalp Drops on my scalp. That stuff is wonderfully invigorating. I think I like it but I'll use it a little longer to see how well it works out long term and report back.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Aggie said:


> *I may even consider onion and ginger juices for growth stimulation. I am not keen on these because of the smell but I believe they will work well on my broken crown area.
> 
> I am a little excited about this new turn in my hair regimen.*



@Aggie 
If you do this, please post your recipe in the Coffee, Tea Thread.


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> If you do this, please post your recipe in the Coffee, Tea Thread.


@IDareT'sHair,
Okay will do. I will try to keep it simple with just ginger, garlic and onion and here is what I intend to use and do when I do mix it:

*Ginger And Onion For Hair Growth

What I Will Need:*

2 tbsp Grated Ginger
1/2 Grated Onion
2 cloves of garlic
Conditioning plastic cap
*Processing Time*
25 - 30 minutes
*
Method*

Blend in a food processor and squeeze  grated onion, garlic cloves and ginger in a cheesecloth and collect their juice.
Use a cotton ball to dab the juice on scalp.
Cover hair with a plastic cap
Wait for 30 minutes and then rinse hair. I might do a light shampoo depending on the potency of the smell
*
How Often?*
Two to three times a week for about 4 weeks depending on how much time I have and how effective this treatment is. If it isn't effective and too smelly, I'll abandon it with the quickness 

*Why This Works*
Ginger acts as a natural conditioner, tackling dryness by restoring moisture to your hair. Ginger’s active ingredients, gingerol, helps relax blood vessels and thereby improves blood circulation. This allows for the improved nourishment of hair follicles, ensuring faster hair growth.

Ginger has potent antimicrobial and nourishing properties which tackle hair fall and stimulate hair re-growth.

Onion is a rich source of sulfur which helps in follicle regeneration. This mixture helps stimulate hair growth from the dormant follicles, making hair thicker while speeding up hair growth.

Garlic is another ingredient that is rich in sulfur. It also helps stimulate hair growth from dormant hair follicles.

I'll copy and paste this over in the other thread as well.


----------



## BrownBetty

Hey ladies!

I plan to reup on ssi and APB during the mother's day sales.   I wash my hair every 2-3 weeks so I'm not using up a lot of stuff.

I need new scalp oil or moisturizer.  I have used alikay Naturals oil and the mane event oil.  I really didn't like the latter.   It didn't mix well with by body chemistry and made my scalp itchy.  The AN is okay but has such an over powering smell.   I may just use the APB scalp refresher and vit e oil.


----------



## Beamodel

Interesting... The Mane Choice is sold at Family Dollar too


----------



## IDareT'sHair

BrownBetty said:


> *I need new scalp oil* or moisturizer.  I have used alikay Naturals oil and the mane event oil.  I really didn't like the latter.


@BrownBetty
Hydratherma Naturals Oil is very nice.  Hairveda's CoCasta and Avosoya are both nice.  Both Smells goodt too!  

Mielle's Oil is nice.  You know I am an Oil Head.  I also like Jakeala's Oil, but she is on my list right now.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My Cathy Howse Shipped!  (Almost forgot I ordered it)


----------



## BrownBetty

IDareT'sHair said:


> @BrownBetty
> Hydratherma Naturals Oil is very nice.  Hairveda's CoCasta and Avosoya are both nice.  Both Smells goodt too!
> 
> Mielle's Oil is nice.  You know I am an Oil Head.  I also like Jakeala's Oil, but she is on my list right now.



I will take a look at Mielle's I can get it on the ground.  Thx!  What did Jakeala do?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@BrownBetty
Long Story.  Probably a few pages back (Dec./Jan.)

There were "consistency" issues with her Shea Amla Parfait and myself and @NaturallyATLPCH had problems with this particular product/batch. 

Plus the wait times have gotten totally ridiculous. 

I had to file a PP Dispute (I think we both may have?), she wanted us to return the messed up product (and pay for shipping mind you).  I think we both got a refund.

It just left a bad taste in my mouth although the Silky Oil and others (Green Tea Oil) is the bomb.com.gov.biz.net.edu


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Hey Ladies!

Hope all is well.


----------



## miss_a

Aggie said:


> Welcome back @shawnyblazes.


@Aggie , where do you purchase your DRC-28? 

Thank you!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Happy Weekend PJ's!


----------



## LushLox

IDareT'sHair said:


> My Cathy Howse Shipped!  (Almost forgot I ordered it)



What do you use from Cathy, is it still the DC, do you use anything else? You've been faithful to that product for years!

I must revisit it...


----------



## Aggie

miss_a said:


> @Aggie , where do you purchase your DRC-28?
> 
> Thank you!


I get it from the Dudley's distributor here in the Bahamas.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

LushLox said:


> What do you use from Cathy, *is it still the DC*, do you use anything else? You've been faithful to that product for years!
> 
> *I must revisit it...*


@LushLox
Yup.

And Yup.

*This is the only thing I buy from her*


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Evenin' PJ's

My TMC Shipped will be here Monday!


----------



## rileypak

Ship ship from Mane Choice


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Mornin' Ladies!

Happy Weekend!

Ready to start on my Hair, but need to run an errand 1st.  Will come home & get busy.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Used Up:
x1 HTN Silk Amino Protein DC'er (x1 maybe x2 b/ups)
x1 TMN "Cleanse Me Gently" Cleanser (no b/ups)
x1 JMonique Triple Seaweed (maybe x1 b/up?)


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Aggie
Did you ever hear back from JMonique? 

Used some of her Triple Seaweed today and really enjoying it.  

Would like to reup at some point and also on the Bentonite & Rhassoul Detox Masque.


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> Did you ever hear back from JMonique?
> 
> Used some of her Triple Seaweed today and really enjoying it.
> 
> Would like to reup at some point and also on the Bentonite & Rhassoul Detox Masque.


No I never did. @IDareT'sHair. Maybe she will send us a coupon for mother's day and I hope she'll have some body butters then.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Aggie said:


> *No I never did  Maybe she will send us a coupon* *I hope she'll have some body butters then*.


@Aggie
That's messed up. 

Yeah, I'm using and enjoying the Rum Raisin right now.


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> That's messed up.
> 
> Yeah, I'm using and enjoying the Rum Raisin right now.


I know right! Sucks teeth


----------



## miss_a

Aggie said:


> I get it from the Dudley's distributor here in the Bahamas.


Thank you!!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Mornin' PJ's!

Hope all is well in your PJ-Land.  Oyin has 22% off Today for Earth Day Code = *EARTHDAY2018*


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Hey Ya'll - Hope all is well.

Waiting on:
TMC (Out For Delivery)
CRN
Alikay

Decided to pass on Oyin (this time)  I was leaning towards getting a 16oz of Honey Hemp.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Hey Ladies!

My TMC arrived yesterday.  

My Alikay shipped as well as Entwine (I got in on that 50% Sale and grabbed a DC'er).

Still waiting to hear from CRN.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My:
TMC came today

Alikay Shipped

Entwine Shipped

Camille Rose also Shipped


----------



## IDareT'sHair

IDareT'sHair said:


> My:
> TMC came today
> *Alikay Shipped*
> Entwine Shipped
> Camille Rose also Shipped


Should arrive today.


----------



## rileypak

Received my TMC and CRN has shipped!


----------



## Aggie

I picked up my Olaplex order on Saturday past and I will be using it soon. I won't need to until maybe another week or two since my hair still feels great from using my Alfaparf Bond Rebuilder 2 weekends ago. 

I am loving my hair all over again .


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Hi Ladies!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I think my Alikay is here!  Need to open a package & see.

@Aggie
Glad you are loving your Hair all over again!


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> I think my Alikay is here!  Need to open a package & see.
> 
> @Aggie
> Glad you are loving your Hair all over again!


@IDareT'sHair 
Thanks love.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> Received my TMC and *CRN has shipped!*


@rileypak
Mine just has "Shipping Label Created"


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Aggie 
How are you enjoying the Dominican Products you picked up locally?


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> How are you enjoying the Dominican Products you picked up locally?


They are winners @IDareT'sHair, the strengthening, growth and moisturizing lines. They are all winners so far, including all the leave ins. The only items in the kits that I can do without are the hair polishers. But then again, I don't care for ANY hair polishers other than Alfaparf.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Aggie
Good for you. 

That was an investment, so I'm glad they are working well for you.


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> Good for you.
> 
> That was an investment, so I'm glad they are working well for you.


It truly was investment since I went back and spent an additional $98 the following week with her. Rita, the Dominican Store Owner and Stylist was awesome and I can see why people recommend her for hair care. 

I will be getting some more of her scalp drops - they leave my scalp feeling so much better than the Curly Proverbz Growth Oil. I don't know if I will be making any more of that. I like these Dominican scalp drops a lot better. The one I bought was to stimulate hair growth.


----------



## Aggie

I don't know if I mentioned that I bought the Olaplex Professional Kit - it cost me $198.00 but $224.00 with shipping and taxes. I got an extra half gallon size of the step 2 treatment. This is the one that can be used as a stand alone treatment. 

Remember I also have Alfaparf Hair Supporters Kit as well and so far I like this one since I bought it first and have had the opportunity to try it. I just bought the Olaplex but I have not tried it as yet.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Happy Weekend PJ's!

My CRN should arrive today!


----------



## BrownBetty

BrownBetty said:


> Hey ladies!
> 
> I plan to reup on ssi and APB during the mother's day sales.   I wash my hair every 2-3 weeks so I'm not using up a lot of stuff.
> 
> I need new scalp oil or moisturizer.  I have used alikay Naturals oil and the mane event oil.  I really didn't like the latter.   It didn't mix well with by body chemistry and made my scalp itchy.  The AN is okay but has such an over powering smell.   I may just use the APB scalp refresher and vit e oil.



I decided to make my own scalp oil.  I have grapeseed, castor and jojoba oil.  I just found Peppermint essential oil and I always have tea tree.  I will try a small batch and go from there.  

I'm waiting on APB and SSI mother day sales!

How are you ladies doing!?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Hey Ladies!

Hope all is well.

Just grabbed a Liquid Gold Java Butter (one of my fav's from LG) during their "Flash Sale"

Getting ready to Steam.  Probably won't use up anything this wash day.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@BrownBetty
Your Oil Blend sounds Good!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Not waiting on anything at the present except:
B&BW's Candles (x2 3 Wick)

*was thinking about getting some CO - but probably won't.  Lemme see when this Sale ends? 

I'd get the Babbasu & Mango Pomade/Grease (as a b/up).


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Aggie
I have purchased Curl Origin several times and love the Overnight Hair Mask (currently using that now).  I have a couple other things by them as well. 

The Argan & Avocado Moisture, Babbasu & Mango Pomade and the Overnight Masque.

May or may not purchase during this Sale but it's a nice solid line and the Lil' Sis to SSI.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

IDareT'sHair said:


> *Getting ready to Steam.  Probably won't use up anything this wash day.*


Well, I stand corrected. 

I finished up KBB Mask.  I have x1 back up (hopefully x2)?  I shole hope it's x2.


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> I have purchased Curl Origin several times and love the Overnight Hair Mask (currently using that now).  I have a couple other things by them as well.
> 
> The Argan & Avocado Moisture, Babbasu & Mango Pomade and the Overnight Masque.
> 
> May or may not purchase during this Sale but it's a nice solid line and the Lil' Sis to SSI.


Thanks @IDareT'sHair,

I think I will still wait this one out. I prepared a cart but backed out because I don't want to mess up my savings plan for this year (believe me, it wasn't easy). I am trying to save at least $7,500.00 for the remainder of this year and I can't do that if I keep dipping into my savings. I have to remain focused!

Plus I want to destroy the massive debt I created with the 2 credit cards I still have left (I already paid up one and cut it up in tiny pieces). I spent quite a bit at the beginning of this month already and think it's time to pull back the reigns on my spending for now.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Aggie
Whenever you decide to try it, I'm sure you will like it. 

It's a nice line.


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> Whenever you decide to try it, I'm sure you will like it.
> 
> It's a nice line.


Thanks @IDareT'sHair. Will do.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I completely forgot I am still waiting on Entwine....


----------



## Beamodel

Had to do a fenugreek tea rinse. I’ve been shedding a lot lately. Not cool. 

Deep conditioned with NG Rose Pink Clay 
Mielle Twisting Soufflé as my leave in. Air drying and will install about 12 flat twist for tomorrow.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Beamodel
You are right.  Shedding is so not "cool"

Glad you nipped it in the bud.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I have:
YAM and Bask & Bloom Brahmi both currently open, so I will put these in rotation until finished (will be Steaming these in).


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Did ended up picking up a Curl's Origin Protein Masque


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Greetings PJ's!


----------



## Saludable84

Afternoon Ladies!!!!

I did a nice twist out last week. I let it “die” and it really allows me to rock a faux WNG. I going to do it again this week. The only thing I don’t like about it is that my hair out makes me seem approachable..... by the opposite sex.... some of them trying to save me.... no thank you. 

I used TMC Ancient Gel. Definition and softness on point.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Happy Monday Ladies!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Had YAM in a Cart with 20% = MOM2018 but that $26.00 just would not let me check-out.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Aggie @rileypak @victory777

FLASH SALE - 
B&BWs have all their 3 Wick Candles for $10.00 8:00 p.m. - Midnight.  

Code = *GETCANDLES*


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie @rileypak @victory777
> 
> FLASH SALE -
> B&BWs have all their 3 Wick Candles for $10.00 8:00 p.m. - Midnight.
> 
> Code = *GETCANDLES*


Thanks so much for thinking about me hon but I'm good with candles for a lonnnnng while. I have at least 38 of them in my stash right now. That's a really good deal though.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Aggie said:


> * That's a really good deal though.*


@Aggie 
I'm mad I bought x2 over the weekend when I coulda' got this deal last night.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I think my Entwine DC'er is finally moving along.  

I had made a YAM Cart, but couldn't hit PayNah for $26 for 8oz's.

I hope someone comes up with a good "Dupe" for YAM.


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> I think my Entwine DC'er is finally moving along.
> 
> I had made a YAM Cart, but couldn't hit PayNah for $26 for 8oz's.
> 
> I hope someone comes up with a good "Dupe" for YAM.


Honestly @IDareT'sHair. I believe raw organic honey can do the same thing. I only add a tablespoon or so to the YAM that I have left to my conditioners now anyway, so this stretches it a bit. 

When it's done, I will raw honey to accomplish the same thing since so many others have had great success with it .


----------



## Aggie

Aggie said:


> Honestly @IDareT'sHair. I believe raw organic honey can do the same thing. I only add a tablespoon or so to the YAM that I have left to my conditioners now anyway, so this stretches it a bit.
> 
> When it's done, I will raw honey to accomplish the same thing since so many others have had great success with it .



Wait I just realized that the YAM price went up  as if it wasn't already too expensive to begin with...Yikes!


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair said:


> Had YAM in a Cart with 20% = MOM2018 but that $26.00 just would not let me check-out.



Wait, it cost $26 for YAM?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel said:


> *Wait, it cost $26 for YAM?*


@Beamodel
Yes ma'am.  The Cost is $24.00 w/Discount & Shipping puts it up to $26.00.

Imma need somebody to come up with a suitable "dupe"


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Currently Waiting On:
Entwine
Curl Origin


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Entwine created a Ship Label on 04/24 and it still hasn't shipped. 

Now I remember from my one & only time I ordered from them, WHY I didn't like them. 

That one and only order as soon as it arrived it went on the Ex.change For.um.

They are on my never-again list.

ETA:  My CO Shipped!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Aggie
My B&BW's Candles came today (from this Weekend's Purchase)  

I bought mine before that $10 Flash Sale.


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> My B&BW's Candles came today (from this Weekend's Purchase)
> 
> I bought mine before that $10 Flash Sale.


I have some things to buy, but they are not candles right now. I need some essential oils that I might get from Amazon.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Aggie said:


> *I have some things to buy, but they are not candles right now. I need some essential oils that I might get from Amazon.*


@Aggie
I need to be saving my "Coins" to see what these M-Day Sales are gone be lookin' like.


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> I need to be saving my "Coins" to see what these M-Day Sales are gone be lookin' like.


I'll keep my eye open but still not ready to pull the trigger with any actual hair care purchases anytime soon. However, I am loving me some Dominican Hair Products lately soooo....ya never know! 

I will have to make sure that I have my savings account set for the week first of course. If it' snot, then I don't care what kinda sales they are having out there, I will certainly pass on it until my savings look right to me.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Aggie said:


> *If it' snot, then I don't care what kinda sales they are having out there, I will certainly pass on it until my savings look right to me.*


@Aggie
I hear Ya'

Right now I want Curls, some APB and something else (not sure what)


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> I hear Ya'
> 
> Right now I want Curls, some APB and something else (not sure what)


Girl @IDareT'sHair, have fun shopping for your stuff. I know I do when the mood hits me .


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Aggie said:


> *Girl have fun shopping for your stuff. I know I do when the mood hits me *.


@Aggie
Imma shole nuff try!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My LG Java Butter came today. (Forgot I had ordered it)

No Response from Entwine.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I see SSI has some new Products!

They look Goodt too!

Will have to grab a couple items if/when they have a Sale.


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> *I see SSI has some new Products!*
> *
> They look Goodt too!*
> 
> Will have to wrap a couple items if/when they have a Sale.


Really? I need to go check them out.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Aggie said:


> *Really? I need to go check them out.*


@Aggie 
Gurl...You need to run up in there. STAT

I want both "New" DC'ers.


----------



## divachyk

Hey Beauties! Logged on for a minute and wanted to give love to you all before logging off.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@divachyk 
'
Good to see you Sis.


----------



## Aggie

divachyk said:


> Hey Beauties! Logged on for a minute and wanted to give love to you all before logging off.


Hi @divachyk . Hope you are doing okay hon.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Happy Weekend Ladies!

I think my Entwine finally start moving.  Now I need for my Curl Origin to start moving  through the P.ostal system.


----------



## rileypak

divachyk said:


> Hey Beauties! Logged on for a minute and wanted to give love to you all before logging off.


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> I see SSI has some new Products!
> 
> They look Goodt too!
> 
> Will have to grab a couple items if/when they have a Sale.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@rileypak
I'm ready  for these M-Day Sales to start poppin' & droppin' (although admittedly, I've been buying stuff here & there all along)


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak
> I'm ready  for these M-Day Sales to start poppin' & droppin' (although admittedly, I've been buying stuff here & there all along)


We know you have @IDareT'sHair


----------



## Aggie

I think I'll hold off buying anything from SSI this go round. I can actually wait for a black Friday sale.


----------



## Beamodel

I think I might want some SSI new stuff


----------



## Aggie

Finally used up 1 jar of NG Indian Rose Clay Moisturizing Hair Mask. I have 2 backups and a definite repurchase item.


----------



## Aggie

*Used Up:*

-I just finished up a jar of SSI Marshmallow Herbal Hair Cream. I liked this one a lot and at some point may very well be a repurchase but for now I'm moving on to another jar of Bask & Bloom More Moisture Cream as my moisturizer until it's gone.

-I also just finished up a bottle of SCurl Styling Moisturizer and moving on to a bottle of SCurl Curl Activator Moisturizer. Both of these SCurl Moisturizers feel just about the same on my hair but the latter I can find in a liter size bottle so that's the one that I will repurchase.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My Curl Origin came today!

OT:  I see Hattache is having a 20% off Sale!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Used Up:
x1 Jakeala's Beau Vert DC'er (x1 b/up)


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Waiting on:
Entwine (on my never again list)
Curls (B-Berry & Mint Scalp Tea)

@Aggie 
Hey Gurl!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Aggie 
Like a Dummy - I looked on JMonique's site to see if I saw any kind of Sale Info.

I am doing an overnight in the Charcoal Deep Treatment Hair Masque.


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> Like a Dummy - I looked on JMonique's site to see if I saw any kind of Sale Info.
> 
> I am doing an overnight in the Charcoal Deep Treatment Hair Masque.


Yeah I thought about her site but didn't actually check it. I'm sure there's nothing there right?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Aggie said:


> *Yeah I thought about her site but didn't actually check it. I'm sure there's nothing there right?*


@Aggie 
Crickets Girl.  Crickets. 

I just read a post in the JMonique Thread and getting ready to post.


----------



## Aggie

@IDareT'sHair 

When I look through my stash and see how much products I actually have, it's a great encouragement to hold my ground and not buy anything new. I have not had that itch to buy something online in quite a while. 

I do want some Dominican scalp drops though but the supplier here won't have any for another week I believe. 

I will call Rita tomorrow to find out if her supply arrived just so I can get there before the other clients buy out everything and I end up having to wait another 8-12 weeks.


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> Crickets Girl.  Crickets.
> 
> I just read a post in the JMonique Thread and getting ready to post.


Told you she is acting all crazy! I have no idea what's going on with her right now @IDareT'sHair


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Aggie said:


> *Told you she is acting all crazy! I have no idea what's going on with her right now*


@Aggie 
I know when I was having CS problems with her, she said she was in School.


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> I know when I was having CS problems with her, she said she was in School.


I don't care if she's in school or in the middle of delivering a baby. If she cannot keep up with her client's demands, close the site down in the interim with a note to the clients that it's only a temporary shut down because of whatever reason she wants to give her clients.

Give us an idea of when she will be setting it all back up again and we will understand. We love the products enough to wait if we have to......at least I know that I do. I'm sure many others would feel the same way. 

But to just drop out of site with not even a note to your customers is totally unacceptable.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Aggie
That's what excuse I got from her Girl.

I think I have x2 maybe x3 Bod.y Butters left in my Stash.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Umm....

I guess I'll mosey on over to SSI and see what's up.

Oh, good a.m. Ladies!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Used Up:
x1 R/E/D/K/E/N Cleansing (x1 b/up)


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Aggie
GMorning Lady Aggie!

Welp, I grabbed those x2 new SSI DC'ers.  I'm always a sucker for a good DC'er and SSI never disappoints (IMO).

Not sure if I'll get anything else.  I said I wanted Curls and APB (Keratin DC'er b/up).  So far I have Curls & SSI.

Will wait and see what happens with APB.


----------



## Aggie

Morning to you too @IDareT'sHair. Right here having my morning 

I have this 2 Steps Hairveda Methi Tea on my hair and I have to say that so far, I really am unimpressed. MY Dominican Hair Products feel a ton better. When I am done with Hairveda, I will not be repurchasing them. I was curious about them and my curiosity has been satisfied .


----------



## Aggie

*This morning I used up:
*
x1 bottle of SSI Avocado Moisturizing Conditioner. I don't have any backups and I don't think I will repurchase anymore for a while.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Aggie said:


> *I have this 2 Steps Hairveda Methi Tea on my hair and I have to say that so far, I really am unimpressed. *


@Aggie
This is one of my Fav Protein Treatments.  

I never use Step 2 with it.  I always use something else and use Step 2 as a Cowash.

Sad HV didn't work out for you.

Good job using up something.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Aggie said:


> *x1 bottle of SSI Avocado Moisturizing Conditioner. I don't have any backups and I don't think I will repurchase anymore for a while.*


@Aggie
I like this too!

ETA:  I'm having my Morning too!  Currently under the Steamer


----------



## victory777

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie @rileypak @victory777
> 
> FLASH SALE -
> B&BWs have all their 3 Wick Candles for $10.00 8:00 p.m. - Midnight.
> 
> Code = *GETCANDLES*


Thanks so much for the notification @IDareT'sHair !!
I've been still trying to use the other candles up from Black Friday!!
Thanks for keeping me posted Sis


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Aggie
I think I just opened my last Rum ' N Raisin


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My Entwine is out for Delivery!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My 2 pounds of Cleo's Yellow Unrefined SB came (yesterday).

I also opened my recent CO box w/free Leave-In. 

And an old SSI box I hadn't opened (x2 Sugar Peach)

My Entwine is still: "Out For Delivery"


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> I think I just opened my last Rum ' N Raisin


I have just one more left myself and I'm holding off opening it for another month and see if once JMonique is done with school, that she pay more attention to her inventory online.


----------



## Aggie

*Couldn't help it but this afternoon I bought:*

4 Deep conditioners from my Dominican Hair stylist. They were all 50% off and y'all know that my trigger is 40-50% off. So yeah, I bought 4 different ones that were each 33 oz in size. In addition, I bought 1 bottle of scalp drops as well.

*I bought Follicle Care: *

Castor Cayena
Cayena Wood
Castor Wood
Phytofollic Curl Moisture
Follicle Care Castor Argan Scalp Drops


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Aggie
Nice Haul!....


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My Entwine DC'er arrived today.

Now currently waiting on:
SSI 
Curls


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> Nice Haul!....


Thanks @IDareT'sHair. I felt good purchasing the products that I've wanted to get for almost 5 weeks now and to get them on sale was even better I'm glad I waited .


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Aggie said:


> Thanks I felt good purchasing the products that I've wanted to get for almost 5 weeks now and to get them on sale was even better *I'm glad I waited *.


@Aggie
I'm glad you waited too!


----------



## rileypak

Think I'm going to mosey on over to SSI


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> *Think I'm going to mosey on over to SSI *


@rileypak 
 Mosey On Sis.  Mosey On.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Hey Everybody!

Hope all is well.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> *Think I'm going to mosey on over to SSI *


@rileypak
Welp.  Did Ya' Get anything?

And what about you @Beamodel ?


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak
> Welp.  Did Ya' Get anything?
> 
> And what about you @Beamodel ?



I cleaned out my garage fridge and quickly realized, I don’t need anything yet lol


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak
> Welp.  Did Ya' Get anything?
> 
> And what about you @Beamodel ?


I had a @Beamodel moment when I was digging in both fridges for a moisturizing DC 
I promptly closed the page on that $90 cart


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> *I promptly closed the page on that $90 cart *


@rileypak


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak


You know how I roll sis 
And it was only leave ins, sprays, and one butter


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Mornin' Everyone!

Make it a Good Week!


----------



## BrownBetty

Morning!

Grabbed somesome ssi:


The new mask, the restorative mask, a sweet peach, I wanted two but they didn't have enough, a boboa leave in,  and the scalp spray.  Good deal even with shipping


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Evenin' Ladddieeesss!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My Curls B-Berry & Mint Scalp Tea (x3) Shipped!  Should arrive in the next coupla' days!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Hey Beautiful Ladies!

Make it a Great Day!


----------



## BrownBetty

I just realized I didn't get a restorative mask and I don't have anymore in my stash.  Ugggggh!  Next sale. 



BrownBetty said:


> Morning!
> 
> Grabbed somesome ssi:
> 
> 
> The new mask, the restorative mask, a sweet peach, I wanted two but they didn't have enough, a boboa leave in,  and the scalp spray.  Good deal even with shipping


----------



## Aggie

Morning ladies. Have a super day


----------



## Aggie

*I used up:*

x1 Hairveda Deep Cleansing Silky Shampoo - no backups and not a repurchase. It was okay but my baby shampoos have the same affect on my hair.


----------



## BrownBetty

Oh and I used up a smoothing conditioner in a white bottle in with a greenish label but I threw it out and forgot the brand.  Ugggh...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Hey Ladies!

Hope everyone is being Blessed & Highly Favored today!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I think I'm just waiting on:
Curls
SSI


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ship Notice from SSI


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My Curls arrived today! (x3 B-Berry Scalp Tea)


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Bought a couple Green Tea & Carrot Hair Masks from TMC (B1G1 Free) b/ups.

The End.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My TMC Green Tea & Carrot Masks shipped already (b/ups)

My SSI should be here tomorrow.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Happy Mommie Day Weekend to ALL the Mommie's in this Thread!

Much Love to You!


----------



## rileypak

I've bought nothing (hair related) & I've done nothing 
The tortoise just got a bunch of stuff though 

I hope everyone is well!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Mornin' Ladies!

Happy Saturday!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Grabbed:
x1 Koils By Nature Mango-Mint Detox Conditioner 35% off (MOM35)


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My SSI came today!

OT:  Overnighting in Curl Origin's Night-time Kukui Nut Hair Mask


----------



## bajandoc86

Happy Mother's Day my loves!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Mornin' e-Sistas!

Hope all is well.


----------



## rileypak

Morning everyone!
Hope everyone is well. 

Haven't used up much since I've been so lazy with my hair. I need to get myself back in gear though.

I finally washed my hair yesterday. The Nexxus left my hair very strong (which I liked). I detangled with the SSI and lightly rinsed it out (left a tiny bit in). Going to do a balancing DC later this week in prep for these faux locs I'm going to install this upcoming weekend. Will probably do the DC and braid/twists on Wednesday or Thursday so my hair can be dry by Sunday. Planning to install 36 of them...


----------



## Aggie

Hello Ladies. Hope all is well with you all. I have been a little quiet on the board lately but still here. I think that when my membership runs out in 2020, it may be my last time signing up (maybe).

There are demands on my attention elsewhere and I really wanted to get my finances together. That is why I'm here in the Dave Ramsey Financial Challenge for the next 2 years. By 2020, I should be in a better place of savings, financially. I pray they just keep growing  .


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Hi Girls!

Hope All is Well.

My Koils By Nature Shipped (forgot I bought it). 

I got the Mango & Mint Detoxifying Wash.


----------



## Aggie

*I used up:*

Another bottle of SCurl Curl Moisturizer. I really like this one. I have 1 back up left and will be needing to repurchase soon.


----------



## Aggie

I think it's time to go through some other moisturizers for now before they go rancid on me. I will be using up my only bottle of  Komaza Care Aloe My Hair Leave-in Conditioner next as a moisturizer since it feels pretty moisturizing on my hair.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Aggie said:


> *I think it's time to go through some other moisturizers for now before they go rancid on me. *


@Aggie
I'm doing this as well.  Will start using "stuff" which may have a potential to go bad.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My Mane Choice and my Koils by Nature both came yesterday!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Aggie
Hey Girl!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Aggie said:


> *I used up:*
> 
> *Another bottle of SCurl Curl Moisturizer. I really like this one. *I have 1 back up left and will be needing to repurchase soon.


@Aggie
I like this too!....

IMO it's a "cheaper" version of KCKT.  

Not sure I have a b/up?  I think I do. 

I know I also bought Carefree Gold as a b/up.  I think I may have another bottle of SC too maybe?


----------



## Aggie

HI @IDareT'sHair . I was at work all day and now I'm relaxing at home. I don't think I will be up very late tonight though. I am still recovering from working so many long hours last week trying to prepare my clients for mother's day.


----------



## Aggie

I just finished up a huge jar of Wetline Xtreme Styling Gel. I believe I am getting contact dermatitis from this new formula  version though.

At first, I thought it was my TO Niacinamide Serum but now I realize that it's the gel not the NS because even after I stopped using it, I was still having those tiny breakouts on my forehead.

I took a break from the gel for 4 days and I put some of my shea butter on it and it went away. Now I started using it again, the breakouts returned but the shea butter is keeping it in check, thankfully. 

I need to finish up these new Wetline Xtreme gels and get rid of them. I will return to my Fantasia IC Styling Gel (pink one) when it's all done.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Hi Ladies!

Happy Weekend!

Picked up x3 items from TMC.  All three are new to me.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Used Up:
x1 NG Hibsicus & Honey L-I.  Got this on a "Swap" and absolutely love it!  

(No b/ups)  But will definitely repurchase at some point.


----------



## BrownBetty

Hey ladies!

I think my ssi was just delivered.  I need to go check.  I haven't used anything up.  I need to put in an APB order.  Did I miss a mother's day sale?  Hope yall are doing well.


----------



## rileypak

Hey everyone! 

The Mane Choice got me. 40% off makes me sing  

Grabbed a ton of new stuff (hair, body lotion) and some reups (body wash). Might go in again for more body stuff and some shampoo & conditioner for the nephew...


----------



## rileypak

Ship ship on my first Mane Choice order


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ship Ship from TMC!  YAY!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Used Up:
x1 Curl Origin Overnight Mask (I think I have x2 b/ups?  Or maybe just x1)


----------



## BrownBetty

It was the ssi.  I need to open it then put it in my basket or I will forget about it.  



BrownBetty said:


> Hey ladies!
> 
> I think my ssi was just delivered.  I need to go check.  I haven't used anything up.  I need to put in an APB order.  Did I miss a mother's day sale?  Hope yall are doing well.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@BrownBetty
I don't think APB had a Sale this M-Day??

Gotta use the LHCF Discount Code.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Used Up:
x1 Alikay Coconut Cleansing Conditioner (might have x1 or x2 b/ups?) I know I bought a 16oz bottle recently.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Aggie


Your Methi Step 1 & 2 mixed w/SSI Papaya sounded good!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@rileypak
Waz Up RP?


----------



## rileypak

@IDareT'sHair


I gotta walk the dog, clean up the tortoise tank, and then get going on my hair


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> I gotta walk the dog, clean up the tortoise tank, *and then get going on my hair*


@rileypak
Oh...Okay.....

Got It!


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak
> Oh...Okay.....
> 
> Got It!


Last week's wash day still isn't finished. 
I'm just starting a new one


----------



## Aggie

This morning I finished up a complete Hairveda Methi Sativa Tea Conditioner set. I have 2 backups left and it was okay but I still won't be repurchasing it. I think I can scratch Hairveda off my list of vendors now.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Aggie 
You like to use the mixed together?  I'll hafta try it that way.  

I usually use them separately.  I'll DC with something else after using Step1 and then I just use Step2 as a regula' degula' Cowash.

Next time I open this, I'll try them mixed together.


----------



## rileypak

*Used up*
x1 Mielle Organics Babassu Mint Conditioner {I have no idea how many backups I have  }


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> You like to use the mixed together?  I'll hafta try it that way.
> 
> I usually use them separately.  I'll DC with something else after using Step1 and then I just use Step2 as a regula' degula' Cowash.
> 
> Next time I open this, I'll try them mixed together.


Yes I do actually. The Step 2 is so watery so I just mix them now and it works perfectly fine this way. Plus it saves me a ton of time too.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> *{I have no idea how many backups I have  }*


@rileypak 
I DO!

50-11


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Aggie said:


> *Yes I do actually. The Step 2 is so watery so I just mix them now and it works perfectly fine this way. Plus it saves me a ton of time too.*


@Aggie
So are you under the Dryer, Steamer or do you just use a Plastic Cap?  I may try it mixed.  

Do you follow up w/another DC'er?  Like a Moisturizing one?


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak
> I DO!
> 
> 50-11


You would be correct


----------



## rileypak

Both Mane Choice orders arrived!


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> So are you under the Dryer, Steamer or do you just use a Plastic Cap?  I may try it mixed.
> 
> Do you follow up w/another DC'er?  Like a Moisturizing one?


I just use a plastic cap while I shower, then wash it out at the end of my bath. It saves me a lot of time this way as well.


----------



## Aggie

I spent the most part of my day in a Forex class. This is a whole new world for me but I'm charging in, scared and all but driven to succeed. I have a lot of material to study too so I probably will be spending even less time on the board than I am already . I need to make me some real money so I have to give this my all.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> Both *Mane Choice* orders *arrived!*


@rileypak 
Mine came today  too!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Aggie said:


> *I just use a plastic cap while I shower, then wash it out at the end of my bath. It saves me a lot of time this way as well*.


@Aggie 
Do  you follow up w/a Moisturizing DC'er or nothing? (Or are you shampooing it out afterwards)


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> *You would be correct*


@rileypak
Now You know I know.


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> Do  you follow up w/a Moisturizing DC'er or nothing? (Or are you shampooing it out afterwards)


No shampoo. Just rinse it out, add leave-in and style as usual.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Hey Everyone!

Hope all is well!


----------



## rileypak

Picked up all of my Mane Choice items!


----------



## Aggie

Used up a bottle of v05 conditioner this morning and have 5 more to go.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Greetings Ladies!

Hope all is well.

Lemme mosey on over to APB and look at these Bo.dy Products - since JMonique didn't have a Sal.e  Need to look at a few Bo.dy Bu.tta's

ETA:  Ooops - doesn't start until Friday.


----------



## rileypak

I want some of the protein free Mielle conditioners


----------



## rileypak

*Used up*
APB Cupuacu Avocado Daily Moisturizer (no backups (I think), future repurchase)


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@rileypak
Mielle 40% = MIELLETURNS4


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Aggie
My Curry Leaves came today.  Will use them to make an Oil.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Hey Girlz!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Just waiting on:
Mielle Organics


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak
> Mielle 40% = MIELLETURNS4


I resisted!!!
Only because there's some skin care I want more


----------



## Aggie

Hello ladies. Hope all is well with all of you. Just got in from work and tired. I may head to bed a little earlier than usual tonight.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Aggie @rileypak
Evenin' to you both!

Still trying to decide if I will get APB Lotion or H.air & Bod.y Butter? 

Especially since JMonique didn't have any kind of Sale.

I also made a NG Cart, but not sure if Imma pull the Trigger on it?


----------



## rileypak

@IDareT'sHair
I currently have 12 APB Foaming Body Cleansing Cremes in a cart


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@rileypak
I was hoping the Sale would start a little earlier.

I guess not.  I'm going to bed.  Will hafta' try to catch it in the a.m.

Made a Cart, but didn't see a deduction (yet).


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak
> I was hoping the Sale would start a little earlier.
> 
> I guess not.  I'm going to bed.  Will hafta' try to catch it in the a.m.
> 
> Made a Cart, but didn't see a deduction (yet).


They're marked down.
16oz. Body Cleansing Creme is usually $25, it's down to $17.50


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@rileypak
Still Up.  Decided to check 1 last time.


----------



## Shay72

So.....where the sales at? Really.....


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Grabbed x2 Sarenzo Quinoa & Bamboo Protein DC'ers for the Sarenzo $8 B-Day Sale


----------



## Shay72

Yeah I'm thinking about buying some stuff from the Sarenzo B-Day Sale myself @IDareT'sHair


----------



## rileypak

@Shay72


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72 said:


> *Yeah I'm thinking about buying some stuff from the Sarenzo B-Day Sale*


@Shay72

Thanks Again for hippin' me to the Quinoa & Bamboo Protein DC'er!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My Mielle Shipped!


----------



## Shay72

Hi @rileypak and @IDareT'sHair!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72 said:


> *Hi!*


@Shay72
 Hey Girl!

How are you and Shay-Shay?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Shay72
Um...you Buy anything yet?


----------



## Shay72

Good! In need of some hair products  I need to stop letting my “stash” if you can call it that get so low 

Let me go see what y’all ordered from Mielle.


----------



## Aggie

I prepooed overnight with JMonique's Dead Sea Mud Wash and finished using up a jar of it. I believe I have 2 backups. I may or may not repurchase it since she is acting up. 

In addition, I have quite a bit of clay that I can mix myself in my stash when the need arises.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Used Up:
x1 As I Am Coconut Cowash (coupla' b/ups)
x1 Oyin Ginger Mint Cowash (no b/ups - although I think I could possibly have maybe x1) - a repurchase on a good Sale.
x1 JMonique Charcoal Mask (no n/ups - maybe would repurchase?)
x1 Cantu ACV Root Rinse (definite repurchase - not sure if I have any left)


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Shay72 
Did you get any Mielle?


----------



## Shay72

@IDareT'sHair 
I tried but I’m not that interested. I may still purchase more products before the weekend ends. We shall see.


----------



## Aggie

*Today I Used Up:*

-1 bottle of APB Refresher Spray (honey dew fragrance) - no backups and not a repurchase at the moment
-1 jar of SSI Restore & Repair Hair Mask - no backups and a possible repurchase during a big sale


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Hey Ladies!

Happy Sunday!

Trying to add a couple more b.ody lotions to my existing APB Order


----------



## Shay72

I decided I'm not buying anything else this weekend. I'm good. I may hit Sarenzo up again on 6/1.

Naturelle Grow is having a sale on Etsy. Not everything is on sale. Click on "on sale" and it will take you to the section where everything is marked down by 25%.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Shay72
re: NG - you can also use LHCF20 and get an additional 20% off the Sale Items.


----------



## Shay72

@IDareT'sHair
I already tried it. It didn't work. Which I find interesting because I think you can use two codes on Etsy. She must of set it up that way. What happens is it takes away the 25% off and applies the 20% off.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72 said:


> *I already tried it. It didn't work. Which I find interesting because I think you can use two codes on Etsy. She must of set it up that way. What happens is it takes away the 25% off and applies the 20% off*.


@Shay72
Interesting.......

Because I made a"Mock Cart" at work Friday and it worked.

I shoulda' checked out!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

*Cough*
Added two more B.ody Lotions to my APB Order, bringing that number up to x6. 

Should get me through most of the Summa' along with whatever else I have on hand here (J.Monique, Bel Nouvo, J.osie Ma.ran).


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@rileypak
What you doin'?


----------



## Shay72

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Shay72
> Interesting.......
> 
> Because I made a"Mock Cart" at work Friday and it worked.
> 
> I shoulda' checked out!


I'll try again and see what happens.


----------



## Shay72

Shay72 said:


> I'll try again and see what happens.


Tried again, same results. It switched out the discount.


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak
> What you doin'?


On holiday! Currently sitting around with friends, about to have breakfast and tea.

What are you up to sis?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> *What are you up to sis? *


@rileypak
ChillN


----------



## Aggie

This morning I finished a 4 oz bottle of CP oil and tonight I massaged a CP oil and coffee Oil combo on my scalp a few minutes ago.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Aggie 
Hey Girl!


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> Hey Girl!


Hello @IDareT'sHair


----------



## Aggie

I am right here catching up on my challenges and getting ready for bed as well. How you been @IDareT'sHair ?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Aggie
How's your Hair feeling after this Wash Day? 

Mine is feeling really great right now.


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> How's your Hair feeling after this Wash Day?
> 
> Mine is feeling really great right now.


@IDareT'sHair 
My hair is doing pretty good right now. I just finished Moisturizing and sealing with Bask & Bloom More Moisture Cream and my diy SB. Feels greasy but nice all at the same time


----------



## Beamodel

Ugh I really need some hydro quench greaseless moisture or anything compareable to it


----------



## Shay72

I see folks coming through last minute. Oyin 20 % off but that don’t help with that high shipping. Liquid Gold has a 30% off flash sale no code needed but you go to the site and everything is only 20% off....


----------



## Shay72

Shay72 said:


> I see folks coming through last minute. Oyin 20 % off but that don’t help with that high shipping. Liquid Gold has a 30% off flash sale no code needed but you go to the site and everything is only 20% off....


Excuse me it says up to 30 % off but everything I’ve looked at is 20% off.


----------



## Shay72

@IDareT'sHair 
Don’t you like those Hair Smoothies? They’re 30% off.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Shay72
What is LG doing?  I got that 30% off email too. 

I just bought some Java Butter and some CastorGRO a few weeks back, which I really like.

I used the B.lueberry Hair Smoothie DC'er this past wash day and although it smells delicious, it was pretty much a non-eventful product for me.

They have several DC'ers I wouldn't mind trying...but after the B.lueberry one, now, I'm not so sure I want to.


----------



## Shay72

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Shay72
> What is LG doing?  I got that 30% off email too.
> 
> I just bought some Java Butter and some CastorGRO a few weeks back, which I really like.
> 
> I used the B.lueberry Hair Smoothie DC'er this past wash day and although it smells delicious, it was pretty much a non-eventful product for me.
> 
> They have several DC'ers I wouldn't mind trying...but after the B.lueberry one, now, I'm not so sure I want to.


Gotcha...empties cart


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72 said:


> *Don’t you like those Hair Smoothies? They’re 30% off.*


@Shay72
I thought I would, but actually it was pretty uneventful.  But they smell delicious.

When I rinsed, it felt like I didn't even DC.

I had also had the P.ineapple & the S.trawberry one, but I think I swapped them both?

I do love that Java Bean Butter and the CastorGRO Pomade.

I wouldn't mind trying the Banana & Avocado DC'er or the one with Biotin and another one, but now I'm not so sure?

I steamed with the Bl.ueberry Saturday and it was kinda just meh.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Shay72 
Yeah, these Sales really are a non-starter when you add the Shipping back in.

I wish Oyin offered the Ginger-Mint Cowash in a 16oz.  It goes from 8oz - Liter (but nothing in-between).


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel said:


> *Ugh I really need some hydro quench greaseless moisture or anything compareable to it*


@Beamodel 
I can't think of anything close to this product?


----------



## Shay72

Shescentit always come in last minute. Just got an email from them. Let me go look.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Shay72
I just grabbed a Papaya DC'er and an Okra Winfrey Reconstructor


----------



## Aggie

This evening I used up a bottle of Natur Growth CastorArgan Scalp Drops. I have 1 backup and will definitely get more. I like the invigorating power of this oil a lot. I love this scalp serum a lot.


----------



## Aggie

Shay72 said:


> Shescentit always come in last minute. Just got an email from them. Let me go look.


I love SSI leave-ins but I have 14 leave-ins in my stash and can't make any financial sense out of purchasing more than that . So I'ma pass this time....again

I only wanted their leave-ins and the Papaya Nourishing conditioner but I have enough for now.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Aggie
I was running in here to ask you if you were getting any SSI?

What about you @rileypak ?


----------



## rileypak

@IDareT'sHair

I'm trying not to


----------



## Aggie

rileypak said:


> @IDareT'sHair
> 
> I'm trying not to


Did you make it @rileypak? I sure hope you did .


----------



## Aggie

I used up a bottle of CP Growth Oil and working on using up another. I have about 3 in my stash to finish up so I will be using some as a  prepoo treatment to finish them up faster since I don't want them to expire and smell funny on me.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Hey Ladies!
Just checked out with HTN on their 30% FLASH Sale.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Finished Up:
x1 DB Eucalyptus & Mint Scalp Conditioner (may have x2 or x3 b/ups. 

I wish it was x4 or x5 since DB seems to be gone).


----------



## rileypak

Aggie said:


> Did you make it @rileypak? I sure hope you did .


I did resist!!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> *I did resist!!!*


@rileypak @Aggie
.....


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak @Aggie
> .....


My eye is on skin care!!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@rileypak
I know it is Sis.


rileypak said:


> *My eye is on skin care!!! *


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Mornin' Everyone!

Hope all is well.

Waiting on:
Mielle
She Scent It
APB (B.ody Stu.ff)
Hydratherma Naturals

OH MY!  *that's a lot*

Sarenzo ETA:  Thanks @Shay72


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Shay72 
Liquid Gold is offering a "Mystery Box" of x5-x6 products = $29.99 + Free Shipping. 

*No Code Necessary*


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@rileypak
What's Up?


----------



## Shay72

I saw that @IDareT'sHair. I keep saying I'm going to do Sarenzo's or APB's box. Imma stick with one of them. I just can't decide which. I know I will be buying from Sarenzo's sale tomorrow.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72 said:


> *I saw that.  I keep saying I'm going to do Sarenzo's or APB's box. Imma stick with one of them. I just can't decide which. I know I will be buying from Sarenzo's sale tomorrow.*


@Shay72
What is their Sale tomorrow?

I forgot I placed an Order there for x2 Quinoa & Bamboo DC'er.  Lemme go update that.

This is one way I keep up with what I bought.


----------



## Aggie

Evening Ladies.

I just got in from work and catching up. Looks like you ladies been busy buying up stuff . I ain't mad though cause when I shop, I REALLY shop


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My Mielle came today.  

And got a Shipping Notice from Hydratherma Naturals already!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Aggie Overnighting in JMonique's Burdock Root & Nettle DC'er.  

Still "miffed" about her non-responsiveness. btw:  I also convo'ed her around M-Day (no answer).

@Shay72  Have you reached out to JMonique lately?  I know she was "supposedly" working on her Doctorate, but she has completely fallen off the grid. 

At this point, I would be afraid to buy anything from her, I may not ever get it.  Plus, I would wait on another Fiddy Off.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@rileypak
What all did you use up?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Greeting PJ's Happy Weekend!


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak
> What all did you use up?


I know I used up Mielle Babassu Mint Conditioner and APB Cupuacu Avocado Daily Moisturizer.
Not sure if I'm going to open another balancing DC or switch to a moisturizing DC. I'm sticking with moisturizing post-wash stuff though so I'll probably open another APB lotion.


----------



## rileypak

Maybe I'll open up the Curls Dynasty Pumpkin Mint DC...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> *Maybe I'll open up the Curls Dynasty Pumpkin Mint DC...*


@rileypak 
I have x1 of those too!


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak
> I have x1 of those too!


I have two in the stash


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> *I have two in the stash*


@rileypak 
Will this be your 1st time trying?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Used Up:
x2 -  VO5 Kiwi & Lime Clarifying Conditioner - both bottles were almost empty (x1 Supersized b/up)


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak
> Will this be your 1st time trying?


Yes it will... hopefully I like it


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> *Yes it will... hopefully I like it*


@rileypak 
Can't wait for you to report back........Next Week.....

It gets really good reviews, but their Sales suck IMO.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Shay72 
Sarenzo is having their last $8 B-Day Sale today until 11:59 p.m. EST.


----------



## Shay72

@IDareT'sHair 
I've never contacted J Monique for any reason. Yeah I will wait for a sale from her. Maybe she will have one on 4th of July. Who knows. Yeah, I think I'm gonna hit the Sarenzo sale in a few.


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> their Sales suck IMO.


Agreed


----------



## Aggie

I bought 2 bottles of 4 oz peppermint essential oils since I was running low and don't want to be without this one. I like this oil a lot. The brand I bought is Radha from amazon.


----------



## Aggie

I finally finished up that bottle of Brocato Swell Volume Full Body Shampoo - geesh! It felt like forever trying to use that thing up. I don't have anymore backups in my stash nor am I repurchasing it. Don't need it.


----------



## Aggie

I also used up a bottle of Curl Junkie Repair Me Reconstructive Hair Treatment. No Back ups and no repurchases planned for this one at the moment.


----------



## Aggie

I just pulled out APB Broccoli and Avocado Smoothing Conditioner to use so I will try to finish that one before moving on to something else. I have no backups of it and when it's done, most likely I won't be repurchasing either.

I am weening myself off most handmade products, thereby reducing my stash as intended.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

Hi ladies! I can finally come up for air now that school is out.

I did get some body things from APB, but I have got to get aggressive about paying down/off some debts because I would like to buy a home next year. Plus I need to keep building my savings. I am not buying anymore hair products. I have enough to get through anyway.

My hair right now is in braids.


----------



## Aggie

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> Hi ladies! I can finally come up for air now that school is out.
> 
> I did get some body things from APB, but I have got to get aggressive about paying down/off some debts because I would like to buy a home next year. Plus I need to keep building my savings. I am not buying anymore hair products. I have enough to get through anyway.
> 
> My hair right now is in braids.


You are speaking my language all up in here @NaturallyATLPCH. I am doing the same thing as you. I am also pulling back on unnecessary spending and saving more this and next year plus this is most likely my last membership renewal on the board as well. 

Although I kinda like the Career Advancement Forum a lot nowadays because it helps me stay on track with my debt annihilation. I don't want anymore credit card debts plus my savings has to start looking pretty and not just pretty but pretty big. That forum is enough to keep me active for another year or two. By then, my debt should be down considerably or totally eliminated.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Aggie said:


> *plus this is most likely my last membership renewal on the board as well*


@Aggie
Come on Gurl.  That Six-Fiddy ain't hurtin' nuttin'

ETA:  Good use up list!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@NaturallyATLPCH
Good to see you Sis.


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> Come on Gurl.  That Six-Fiddy ain't hurtin' nuttin'
> 
> ETA:  Good use up list!


Yeah I know @IDareT'sHair, but it can be a major distraction from achieving my other goals in a timely manner since I feel compelled to put that $6.50 to use by checking in regularly - hence the distraction.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Aggie
You ain't going no where.


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> You ain't going no where.



 okay young lady.


----------



## Beamodel

@Aggie 
I completely understand your stance. I myself am a homeower with no credit card or student loan debt. However my current going is to eliminate ALL debt (my house). I pay on paying it off in 15 years instead of 28 years (I’ve been in my second house for 2 years now). 

I have pulled back on buying hair products and focused more on using them up. My membership is up for renewal in a few months and I’m not sure if I’ll renew. If I do, I’ll pretty much be lurking as I go now. I’m so far into the hair game, there isn’t much more I can learn.


----------



## Aggie

Beamodel said:


> @Aggie
> I completely understand your stance. I myself am a homeower with no credit card or student loan debt. However my current going is to eliminate ALL debt (my house).* I pay on paying it off in 15 years instead of 28 years* (I’ve been in my second house for 2 years now).
> 
> I have pulled back on buying hair products and focused more on using them up. My membership is up for renewal in a few months and I’m not sure if I’ll renew. If I do, I’ll pretty much be lurking as I go now. I’m so far into the hair game, there isn’t much more I can learn.


Girl @Beamodel, you can do it @bolded. Stay focused and you will be there in no time. I too have been at this hair thing for so long that everything I read lately is something I already know. 

I am doing great cutting back because I unsubscribed from most of the vendors I have been purchasing from just in order to stick to my debt reduction plan. Do your thing girlie. Ain't no shame in that .


----------



## Aggie

This afternoon I took this debt reduction thing so far that I went out and bought myself a really really nice treadmill with tons of neat features and will be going back to get me a loaded workout bench since I already have quite a bit of weights at home that I can use with a bench. This decision will save me mega gym membership bucks plus I will have a hot Bod to boot  .


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel said:


> * My membership is up for renewal in a few months and I’m not sure if I’ll renew. If I do, I’ll pretty much be lurking as I go now. I’m so far into the hair game, there isn’t much more I can learn.*


@Beamodel
Hmph.  You ain't gone no where either.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Hey Girls!

Yassss.....I understand the whole "debt" thing.  @Aggie @Beamodel

Built my first home in 2006 and would like to sell and buy/build a new one - (Seller's Market)

My once totally serene beautiful environment is being now built out to include a lot of retail etc....I loved being way out of the city, but now the city is encroaching into our small, quiet community.

As long as you're Using 1 Buying 1 and lowering your stash, you should feel right at home here.

We all have way more than we need and are seriously working on our stashes (even though it may not look like it at times). *cough*

I think we all have the same or similar goals.  Hope you Ladies decide to stay.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Shay72
Good Afternoon Sis.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

So, I went on Curls to use my Curls points, about $13.00 worth, on two bottles of Bl.ueberry Scalp Oil, which would have left me owing about $13.00.

So I make the Cart, use the points and it took me to CC and I wanted to pay via PP, so I backed it out and tried to repurchase it using my PP & my $13.00 worth of points.

It took my points/money and would not let me make the purchase using my Points and PP.  Now my points ($13.00) is gone.

I convo'ed them and they responded back with some response that didn't make sense?  Imma see what they do to rectify this.  If they come back with some funny stuff with my $13.00 worth of points, I'm out!

We 'bout to see.


----------



## Beamodel

Aggie said:


> This afternoon I took this debt reduction thing so far that I went out and bought myself a really really nice treadmill with tons of neat features and will be going back to get me a loaded workout bench since I already have quite a bit of weights at home that I can use with a bench. This decision will save me mega gym membership bucks plus I will have a hot Bod to boot  .



That’s what I’m talking about!!!


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Beamodel
> Hmph.  You ain't gone no where either.



Lol. I’m sorry. As time goes on, things and interest change. I might continue to lurk but my interest isn’t focused on my hair as much anymore. I guess the “thrill is gone”. :-(


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel said:


> *Lol. I’m sorry. As time goes on, things and interest change. I might continue to lurk but my interest isn’t focused on my hair as much anymore. I guess the “thrill is gone”. :-(*


@Beamodel
I get it Sis.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair said:


> Hey Girls!
> 
> Yassss.....I understand the whole "debt" thing.  @Aggie @Beamodel
> 
> Built my first home in 2006 and would like to sell and buy/build a new one - (Seller's Market)
> 
> My once totally serene beautiful environment is being now built out to include a lot of retail etc....I loved being way out of the city, but now the city is encroaching into our small, quiet community.
> 
> As long as you're Using 1 Buying 1 and lowering your stash, you should feel right at home here.
> 
> We all have way more than we need and are seriously working on our stashes (even though it may not look like it at times). *cough*
> 
> I think we all have the same or similar goals.  Hope you Ladies decide to stay.



I’d be upset too if I was you if city life was coming to my front door. Yeah, we shall see darling on how things progress. I think my membership is up in November.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair said:


> So, I went on Curls to use my Curls points, about $13.00 worth, on two bottles of Bl.ueberry Scalp Oil, which would have left me owing about $13.00.
> 
> So I make the Cart, use the points and it took me to CC and I wanted to pay via PP, so I backed it out and tried to repurchase it using my PP & my $13.00 worth of points.
> 
> It took my points/money and would not let me make the purchase using my Points and PP.  Now my points ($13.00) is gone.
> 
> I convo'ed them and they responded back with some response that didn't make sense?  Imma see what they do to rectify this.  If they come back with some funny stuff with my $13.00 worth of points, I'm out!
> 
> We 'bout to see.



Wow.....


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel said:


> *I’d be upset too if I was you if city life was coming to my front door.*


@Beamodel 
Yeah, I moved out in the woods & the cornfields and now stuff is "popping" up all around me. 

More Traffic, Less Trees, more "stuff."


----------



## Beamodel

Currently dcing with Mielle babsou & mint. That dc seriously makes your hair sooooo soft and the slip is impeccable.

What in the world is in it that makes it feel so yummy.

I’m slowly weaning away from online purchases and only getting items on the ground.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel said:


> *Wow.....*


@Beamodel
Yeah, their response didn't make a lick of sense? 

If they don't honor that $13.00 I accumulated in points, I'm done with them.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel said:


> *I’m slowly weaning away from online purchases and only getting items on the ground.*


@Beamodel 
This is smart. 

I see if the shipping costs makes sense.  There isn't a Sally or anything like it to pick up OTG close by.  

There are a lot of places close to the job (W'algreen's, C/VS that are in really good locations to pick up stuff).  

There is Tar'get that has good stuff relatively close - but everything is always picked over, OOS or messy from PJ's going all in, in the Ha.ir Car.e area.

Agreed.  That Mielle DC'er is


----------



## Beamodel

Lol @IDareT'sHair 

My go to spots would be Target 1st, Sally’s 2nd most likely


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel said:


> *My go to spots would be Target 1st, Sally’s 2nd most likely*


@Beamodel
We don't have anything here like Hattache or Pampered & Twisted - if we did, on-line purchases would be a wrap.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Beamodel
> We don't have anything here like Hattache or Pampered & Twisted - if we did, on-line purchases would be a wrap.



I don’t have that here either


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel said:


> *I don’t have that here either*


@Beamodel
I know.  And it sucks.  We'd be skrait if we had those!


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

Having Hattache here never really curbed my online purchases. Plus it is so far from me the round trip alone is equivalent to paying shipping lol.

I can actually find most things I need or want in Sally's, Target, or even Walmart. Other than APB, I am not buying anything else handmade other than soap.


----------



## Aggie

Beamodel said:


> Currently dcing with Mielle babsou & mint. That dc seriously makes your hair sooooo soft and the slip is impeccable.
> 
> What in the world is in it that makes it feel so yummy.
> 
> *I’m slowly weaning away from online purchases and only getting items on the ground.*



Me too @bolded . Also I totally agree with that Mielle Babassu and Mint DC. I know I will continue to order that one and the Rose Clay DC from Naturelle Grow. I love these two DCs so much and I don't really want to give them up just yet. Thank goodness one is moisturizing and the other is strengthening.


----------



## Aggie

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> Having Hattache here never really curbed my online purchases. Plus it is so far from me the round trip alone is equivalent to paying shipping lol.
> 
> I can actually find most things I need or want in Sally's, Target, or even Walmart. Other than APB, I am not buying anything else handmade other than soap.


Whoa! You too @NaturallyATLPCH?  I love this board because of all the e-friends I've made here but this is my 11th year and my membership will be up February of 2020 - my 13th year. 

I still have over a year and a half to think about renewal so I'm good for a while for now. By then I know I should be either out of debt or very close to it. That Dave Ramsey Challenge is helping me a lot with that. I am currently working on saving my 6 months of living expenses and eradicating my credit card debts.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Shay72 @NaturallyATLPCH @curlyhersheygirl 
Cream & Coco have their Soaps on Sale.


----------



## Aggie

rileypak said:


> Picked up all of my Mane Choice items!


Oooh I just discovered that the Mane Choice products are now being sold otg here in the Bahamas so I may look into getting those here. Another product I don’t have to buy online anymore. 

@rileypak 
What’s your favorite product from them and why?


----------



## rileypak

@Aggie
My favorite product by them (for hair) is the Ancient Egyptian 24K Gel. Plays well with every leave in I've tried so far with it, great hold that isn't crunchy, leaves my hair super shiny the first few days after using, and no flaking even with my heavy hand.
My favorite body products are the Ancient Egyptian and Heavenly Halo body washes. Lovely scents, good lather, and very moisturizing. They are the only other soaps I rotate in the stash with APB.

This last sale they had I grabbed another styler, some rinse outs, some leave in sprays, and one mask. Want to take the plunge to see if I like any of their other hair stuff.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Hey Ladies!

I finally checked out with Curls with my $12.80 accumulated points intact. 

A CS Rep tried to tell me I lost all my points when I back the order out and decided to pay via PP instead of CC.  They got me bent.

I am side-eyeing them now on the whole CS experience with them and will definitely remember this transaction going forward......

It took two days to get this resolved.  Seriously?


----------



## Aggie

rileypak said:


> @Aggie
> My favorite product by them (for hair) is the Ancient Egyptian 24K Gel. Plays well with every leave in I've tried so far with it, great hold that isn't crunchy, leaves my hair super shiny the first few days after using, and no flaking even with my heavy hand.
> My favorite body products are the Ancient Egyptian and Heavenly Halo body washes. Lovely scents, good lather, and very moisturizing. They are the only other soaps I rotate in the stash with APB.
> 
> This last sale they had I grabbed another styler, some rinse outs, some leave in sprays, and one mask. Want to take the plunge to see if I like any of their other hair stuff.


Thanks a million for all the details @rileypak . That gel sounds really good. I may give it a whirl.


----------



## Shay72

IDareT'sHair said:


> Hey Ladies!
> 
> I finally checked out with Curls with my $12.80 accumulated points intact.
> 
> A CS Rep tried to tell me I lost all my points when I back the order out and decided to pay via PP instead of CC.  They got me bent.
> 
> I am side-eyeing them now on the whole CS experience with them and will definitely remember this transaction going forward......
> 
> It took two days to get this resolved.  Seriously?


Oh yeah they sound stupid with that but at least it’s straight now.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72 said:


> *Oh yeah they sound stupid with that but at least it’s straight now.*


@Shay72
IKR?

Just because I backed the transaction out, my points (i.e. $12.80) are no longer usable? 

They Stoopid.  Anyway, they lose points with me, concerning the way they handled it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My Hydratherma Naturals came today!


----------



## Aggie

I collected my peppermint oils today. I ordered them from Amazon last week.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My SSI should be here tomorrow!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Hey Ladies!

Hope all is well!


----------



## Aggie

Hello ladies. Hope your evening is going well. Just got in from work and tired so I may may not stay up very long tonight. I am a bit hungry though so need to find something to eat right about now.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Beamodel @Shay72
Naturelle Grow 40% Code = SAVE40 Today is the last day.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ended Up Grabbing:
x1 Coconut & Mango (haven't had this in a while)
x1 Marshmallow & Slippery Elm (haven't had this in a while)
x1 Plantain Lotion (this might be a b/up?)


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Waiting On:
SSI (should be here today)
CURLS 
Naturelle Grow

OT: Decided to finish up LG's Blueberry Hair Smoothie as a Pre-Poo Rx.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

Hi ladies!
Doing my hair today, getting ready for another kinky twist install tomorrow.
My usual person does good braids, but her twists were not to my liking. They were not small and full enough. Plus for some weird reason she used holding spray on each twisted section and my hair was a sticky mess.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My SSI came yesterday.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My APB Shipped!


----------



## rileypak

Hey everyone!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Evening Everyone!

Enjoy the Weekend.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Hey Ladies!

Feel like buying something today.  Lemme see what's out there.

There is a good price on that Obia (40%) but @NaturallyATLPCH turned me off about the name a while back so, I know I won't be purchasing that.


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> Feel like buying something today.  Lemme see what's out there.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


>


@rileypak 
What would you get?


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak
> What would you get?


Sis I keep carts ready everywhere but these days my mind is on skin care (which it really REALLY shouldn't be  ) and electronics

If my cart finger was itchy, I'd be grabbing skin care.

Oh B&BW does have some candles on sale I think...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My NG Shipped!


----------



## bajandoc86

Hey my loves! I can officially say ‘I’m back!’. 

Missed y’all. 

@IDareT'sHair @rileypak @NaturallyATLPCH @Beamodel I hope you ladies are doing great and feeling summatime fine. 

Hair update: My hair is now neck length and I am gonna colour next week. Once summer is over I am back on the grow.


----------



## Beamodel

@bajandoc86 

Welcome back sis. We missed you


----------



## Aggie

Welcome back @bajandoc86.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

IDareT'sHair said:


> Hey Ladies!
> 
> Feel like buying something today.  Lemme see what's out there.
> 
> There is a good price on that Obia (40%) but @NaturallyATLPCH turned me off about the name a while back so, I know I won't be purchasing that.


Well you know...my curiosity got the best of me.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

Good seeing you back @bajandoc86 . I just returned myself lol...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> *Well you know...my curiosity got the best of me*.


@NaturallyATLPCH
Yeah....Imma leave that alone.

Thanks for the tip on that one.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

APB is having a 30% off sale on her treatments and conditioners starting this Friday at midnight. They will already be marked down.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@bajandoc86
 Hey Sis.

What "Color" are you coloring your Hair?  

I know it will look cute.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Should be getting this week:
Curls
APB
NG
B&BWs 3 Wicks
Sarenzo


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@rileypak
Looking for APB's Code?  Wanna pick up a b/up of the Keratin Mask.

Thanks!


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak
> Looking for APB's Code?  Wanna pick up a b/up of the Keratin Mask.
> 
> Thanks!



Sale starts on 06/15. 
There won't be a code. Prices will be marked down sis


----------



## bajandoc86

IDareT'sHair said:


> @bajandoc86
> Hey Sis.
> 
> What "Color" are you coloring your Hair?
> 
> I know it will look cute.



A deep purple on the last 2 inches. I am gonna get a few side eyes at work but whatever. LOL! I usually wig it anyways.

APB has gotten my money as of late, especially with that passionfruit bundle. I have been loving her stuff.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> *Sale starts on 06/15. *
> *There won't be a code. Prices will be marked down sis *


@rileypak 
Figured that out after I contacted her too!......


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak
> Figured that out after I contacted her too!......


So @IDareT'sHair, what will you be purchasing from APB? 

I don't think I need anything at the moment. I am still trying to use up the DCs I bought from her over a year ago


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Aggie 
I want a b/up to my Keratin DC'er. 

I have some Body Lotions on the way, since your Girl JMonique is MIA.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Hey Everyone!

My Cu.rls came yesterday and I turned right around and placed another order for 30% using SUMMER30.

My B&BWs shipped.  My ABP and NG both shipped as well.

Packages, Packages, Packages!


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> I want a b/up to my Keratin DC'er.
> 
> I have some Body Lotions on the way, since your Girl JMonique is MIA.



JMonique really has gone MIA. She just seemed to have dropped off the map for real. I'm very disappointed in her @IDareT'sHair. I probably will be getting some DCs from APB at some point  but I know it's not right now.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

I remember when Naturally Amari did the same thing. I mean, her Etsy was gone, her FB was inactive, never let her customers know what was going on, etc. I think that is the most trifling business practice ever. People support you, you have the right to know what's going on. Yes, life happens, but an unannounced hiatus is just unacceptable.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> *I remember when Naturally Amari did the same thing. I mean, her Etsy was gone, her FB was inactive, never let her customers know what was going on, etc. I think that is the most trifling business practice ever. People support you, you have the right to know what's going on. Yes, life happens, but an unannounced hiatus is just unacceptable.*


@NaturallyATLPCH
Darcy's Closing like that is/was a Huge Loss too!....

Yeah, folks count on certain product and give you their support and they dollas!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Hey Ladies!

Hope all is well. 

My B&BWs C.andles Shipped.  

My Curls #2 also shipped.  Still waiting to hear from Sarenzo.  

My APB might be here?  Need to check!  And NG! (Haven't been tracking those).


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ooops!

My NG came Friday.  Need to get it out the Mail.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

IDareT'sHair said:


> @NaturallyATLPCH
> Darcy's Closing like that is/was a Huge Loss too!....
> 
> Yeah, folks count on certain product and give you their support and they dollas!


Omg yes, I totally forgot about Darcy's.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> *Omg yes, I totally forgot about Darcy's.*


@NaturallyATLPCH 
One of the Worst Closures of all times!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My NG is not here! 

It says "DELIVERED" but it is not here.  I have contacted NG.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

NG Shipped out a "replacement" order.  However, I will be contacting my P.O. as soon as they open.

I am also missing another Non-Hair Related Package.

I am also waiting on some forgotten items from APB.

Oh...Morning Ladies!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Waiting on:
NG
APB
Sarenzo
Curls #2
B&BWs

I think that's it?


----------



## rileypak

Hello everyone!

I'll be grabbing some more Keratin DC and leave in conditioners during the APB sale tomorrow. I also have a Honey Molasses and Marula & Honey in that cart but not sure if they will stay. 

I already have five 16oz jars from her of all the other conditioners I love by her (Pumpkin Seed, Ultra Conditioning, Not Easily Broken).


----------



## Aggie

I just threw out a half of a bottle of Framesi Moisture Masque. I don't like it anymore plus it smells funny .


----------



## rileypak

@IDareT'sHair


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

SLAPS are buy 1 get 1 free. I picked up a coral and royal blue one.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Sarenzo has an OVERSTOCK SALE on Soaps, Creamy Oils, DC'ers etc......


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@rileypak
PUSHA....


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My "REPLACEMENT" NG came today!

I just convo'ed her YESTERDAY!  How does that Happen?  #Scary

The order that said it was delivered 06-08 actually came yesterday.

My B&BW's candles came yesterday too.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@rileypak 
I feel like doing another APB Cart.  

But I probably won't.....


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Aggie


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Used Up:
*x1 LG Blueberry Smoothie (no b/ups - I "might" have a Pineapple one someplace???) - but I think I swapped it?
*x1 BoBeam Coco DC'er (several assorted b/ups)
*Using these to Pre-Poo with tonight


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My Sarenzo Shipped! (x2 Quinoa & Bamboo DC'er)


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie


Hey girlie,


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Aggie


So, you are not doing your Hair this Weekend?


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak
> I feel like doing another APB Cart.
> 
> But I probably won't.....


You should though


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> *You should though*


@rileypak
I thought about a coupla' more B.ody Lotion.s

So far, I've just been using Bo.dy Oils I got on a Swap. 

And I have a "set" of Body/H.air Oils I got from Cream & Coco last Summa' wanna use those up too.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@rileypak
Did you see ST'icals Liter Cleanser Sale?  That "Healthy Greens" and the ACV one looked interesting, but I don't need a Poo.

I see the Fro Despair Repair is now in a jar (which it should have been all along.)  I thought she was scaling back her offerings?  Looks like they Scaled - Up.  I guess folks wasn't haven't it.


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak
> Did you see ST'icals Liter Cleanser Sale?  That "Healthy Greens" and the ACV one looked interesting, but I don't need a Poo.


That ACV poo has black soap in it...I did want another black soap poo 
I love the Up North Naturals one but it just isn't economical for me


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> 
> 
> So, you are not doing your Hair this Weekend?


No not today anyway @IDareT'sHair. I might do something with it tomorrow however since I won't be going to church.


----------



## Shay72

@IDareT'sHair 
USPS is famous for marking stuff delivered (at least in my area) when its not. I just wait an extra day and its here.

My Sarenzo label has been created 

Going to look at APB


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Shay72
And she shipped out a replacement order that came the next day.

Sarenzo has an Overstock Sale going on a lot of items (Soaps, DC'er, etc..)  The Hibiscus DC'er is $8 bucks.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Koils By Nature's Mango & Mint Detoxifying Conditioner is a Activated Charcoal & Rhassoul Clay  Conditioner.  

I didn't use it yesterday to Cowash with as planned.

But, may use it next Wash Day. Wanted to read the directions before I used it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Hey Ladies!
.....


----------



## Aggie

Morning ladies,

I gave myself a lactic/glycolic acid facial peel this morning and used APB Broccoli and Avocado DC on my hair in the shower. 

I have to study some forex training material for the next couple hours and have an actual forex trading session later this afternoon at 5 pm with my official forex trainer. It's getting real for me now


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Aggie 
WOW!  I'm sure you'll do well with the Trading. 

Make that Moneeee Sis.


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> WOW!  I'm sure you'll do well with the Trading.
> 
> Make that Moneeee Sis.


@IDareT'sHair 

Girl this actually made my day. Thank you for cheering me on. I really want to make this my new side hustle but because of my work, I can't do full time but I can dedicate a little time to make some money on the side. 

I am excited to learn and earn so if this turns out to be extremely beneficial to my savings account, I will be cutting back on my other job and slowly moving more into trading. It's not easy but nothing worth going after ever is.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Used Up:
x1 DB Eucalyptus & Mint Scalp Butter (maybe like x2 b/ups?)


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Hi Ladies!

My B&BWs 3 wick Candles Shipped (Order #2)


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My missed APB should arrive today! YAY!

Used Up: x1 Curls Blueberry & Mint Scalp Tea (several b/ups)


----------



## divachyk

Good Morning


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

Hi everybody. APB's conditioners will be marked down 30% until the end of the month, just fyi.

I am loving these kinky twists. Definitely getting another set when school starts back.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Hey Ladies!

My missing APB came today!  Also my Sarenzo Quinoa & Bamboo DC'ers


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> Hey Ladies!
> 
> My missing APB came today!  Also my Sarenzo Quinoa & Bamboo DC'ers


Do we still have an APB discount code @IDareT'sHair ?


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> Hi Ladies!
> 
> My B&BWs 3 wick Candles Shipped (Order #2)


Girrrl @IDareT'sHair, I should have my second order of B&BW Candles this weekend too .


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Aggie
LHCF25 The shop is closed now.  I can't remember when she reopens?

Hey Sis!


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> LHCF25 The shop is closed now.  I can't remember when she reopens?
> 
> Hey Sis!



Oh okay, gotcha! I guess I'll have to wait then.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Aggie said:


> *Oh okay, gotcha! I guess I'll have to wait then.*


@Aggie
What are you (were you) looking to get?

I wouldn't mind having a couple more body lotions although......this summa' I've been using body oils instead.


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> What are you (were you) looking to get?
> 
> I wouldn't mind having a couple more body lotions although......this summa' I've been using body oils instead.


@IDareT'sHair

I as thinking about finally ordering that Keratin Protein Conditioner since I never ordered it. I was hoping for a double or extra savings. You know me, I have to at least try .


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Aggie said:


> *I as thinking about finally ordering that Keratin Protein Conditioner since I never ordered it. I was hoping for a double or extra savings. You know me, I have to at least try .*


@Aggie
Great!

Then we can compare notes on this highly popular Protein DC'er.

I bought an 8oz a while back (still haven't tried) and bought a 16oz b/up during this Sale.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Aggie
My B&BWs Candle #2 order came today.  Also, a very small order from Pip.ing R.ock.


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> Great!
> 
> Then we can compare notes on this highly popular Protein DC'er.
> 
> I bought an 8oz a while back (still haven't tried) and bought a 16oz b/up during this Sale.


I didn't get it @IDareT'sHair because I couldn't use our code to get an extra discount, which would have encouraged me to get a couple jars. But no code, no purchase


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> My B&BWs Candle #2 order came today.  Also, a very small order from Pip.ing R.ock.


I think I may have gotten a shipping note as well. I need to go check though


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Aggie
Gurl....You'll have it (APB Keratin) by the time I get around to using it.


----------



## Aggie

Aggie said:


> I think I may have gotten a shipping note as ell. I need to go check though




I certainly did get a ship note. So hopefully I should pick them up by this coming weekend.


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> Gurl....You'll have it (APB Keratin) by the time I get around to using it.


 You know, you just might be right, @IDareT'sHair. I know you have to work your way down to that in about 6-9 months or so.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Aggie said:


> *You know, you just might be right, I know you have to work your way down to that in about 6-9 months or so.*


@Aggie
More like 6-9 years! J/K.  I Kid. I Kid.

I also got Sarenzo's Quinoa & Bamboo Protein (x2), so that will also be worked in at some point. 

Will only buy anything from them on Sale.  These were $8 bucks.  I'm still mad at them about that price increase and increase in shipping.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Aggie said:


> I* think I may have gotten a shipping note as well. I need to go check though*


@Aggie
I went in a Brick & Mortar yesterday and exchanged a couple and I already know I want to take one of the ones I got tonight back after I smelled it yesterday in the store.


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> More like 6-9 years! J/K.  I Kid. I Kid.
> 
> I also got Sarenzo's Quinoa & Bamboo Protein (x2), so that will also be worked in at some point.
> 
> Will only buy anything from them on Sale.  These were $8 bucks.  I'm still mad at them about that price increase and increase in shipping.


 

I don't think you're kidding missy. I think you are being quite truthful


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Aggie said:


> *I don't think you're kidding missy. I think you are being quite truthful *


@Aggie


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> I went in a Brick & Mortar yesterday and exchanged a couple and I already know I want to take one of the ones I got tonight back after I smelled it yesterday in the store.


That's too bad. I love candles and I can't imagine returning any candles. I will find some use for them. They will have to be truly repulsive for me to endure their scent for me to get rid of them. 

Althoughhhhhhh...there was one I couldn't stand and it is the Popcorn caramel something or other. I really hated that candle so much that I would get a nauseating feeling whenever I would burn it. Now that one, had to go to the dump. No more


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Aggie
APB is the only thing I'm waiting on right now.  Oh, and those overpriced Butters.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Aggie 
Yeah, I returned a couple duplicates for something new

But the one I plan to return is something I smelled in the Store yesterday and said: "Nope it's going back"


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> APB is the only thing I'm waiting on right now.  Oh, and those overpriced Butters.


@IDareT'sHair 

I'm waiting on nail products. I still haven't purchased any hair products except last weekend I got some Dominican Hair and Scalp Drops by Follicle Care. I really love these drops and probably will be keeping them in my stash for a while.


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> Yeah, I returned a couple duplicates for something new
> 
> But the one I plan to return is something I smelled in the Store yesterday and said: "Nope it's going back"


Well if you haven't purchased White Opal, you probably should. It is my birth stone and that scent is heavenly.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Aggie said:


> I'm waiting on nail products. I still haven't purchased any hair products except last weekend I got some Dominican *Hair and Scalp Drops by Follicle Care.* I really love these drops and probably will be keeping them in my stash for a while.


@Aggie
I bought some drops recently from Phyto.


----------



## Aggie

@IDareT'sHair 

I'm exhausted so will say my night night farewells now hon. Hopefully we will chat some more tomorrow


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Aggie said:


> *Well if you haven't purchased White Opal, you probably should. It is my birth stone and that scent is heavenly.*


@Aggie
Oooo! I will!  Sounds good, Ms. O.ctober.

Thanks for the tip. 

I feel overwhelmed when I walk in.  So, if I know exactly what to ask for, I can be in & out.

ETA:  Good Convo Sis.  Rest Well.


----------



## Kindheart

IDareT'sHair said:


> Hey Ladies!
> 
> Feel like buying something today.  Lemme see what's out there.
> 
> There is a good price on that Obia (40%) but @NaturallyATLPCH turned me off about the name a while back so, I know I won't be purchasing that.


What does the name means ? Lol


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Kindheart said:


> *What does the name means ? Lol*


@Kindheart
Something about Black Magic or Root Working or something crazy. (Go.ogle it)

Folks tried to say it had multiple meanings...  But I left that brand alone.


----------



## Kindheart

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Kindheart
> Something about Black Magic or Root Working or something crazy. (Go.ogle it)
> 
> Folks tried to say it had multiple meanings...  But I left that brand alone.


An *obia* or *obeah* is a monster in West African folklore. It is described as being a massive animal that witches send into villages to kidnap young girls and wear their skin for a coat. 
*Noun* *1.* *obeah* - (West Indies) followers of a religious system involving witchcraft and sorcery
obi
cult - followers of an exclusive system of religious beliefs and practices
the Indies, West Indies - the string of islands between North America and South America; a popular resort area
*2.*



*obeah* - a religious belief of African origin involving witchcraft and sorcery; practiced in parts of the West Indies


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Kindheart 
Ooookay!  Case Closed..... 

Threw it out immediately.


----------



## Kindheart

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Kindheart
> Ooookay!  Case Closed.....
> 
> Threw it out immediately.





IDareT'sHair said:


> @Kindheart
> Ooookay!  Case Closed.....
> 
> Threw it out immediately.


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Kindheart
> Something about Black Magic or Root Working or something crazy. (Go.ogle it)
> 
> Folks tried to say it had multiple meanings...  But I left that brand alone.


Me too. Don't want to have anything to do with it . Obia or Obeah in the Bahamas means witchcraft or voodoo so yeah, NO!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Aggie said:


> *Me too. Don't want to have anything to do with it . Obia or Obeah in the Bahamas means witchcraft or voodoo so yeah, NO!*


@Aggie


Gurl...I had no clue what it meant, but when @NaturallyATLPCH shared that a year or so ago, I dug it out of my stash and pitched it.  I didn't "swap it" or give it away.

I threw it straight O-U-T!

@Kindheart


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Aggie
Will try to swap for the White Opal today.  Thanks again for the Tip!


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> 
> 
> Gurl...I had no clue what it meant, but when @NaturallyATLPCH shared that a year or so ago, I dug it out of my stash and pitched it.  I didn't "swap it" or give it away.
> 
> I threw it straight O-U-T!
> 
> @Kindheart


----------



## IDareT'sHair

NaturallyATLPCH said:


>


@NaturallyATLPCH
CLAWD....Gurl I was Scurrrrd Straight!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@NaturallyATLPCH
You still in Braids?


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

IDareT'sHair said:


> @NaturallyATLPCH
> You still in Braids?


Yes I am. And will be for quite sometime as I will be getting another set in August right before school starts back. This kinky twist set is phenomenal. This braider did a fabulous job and I plan on going back to her for my new set.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Aggie
Got my White Opal 3 Wicker.  Last one in the Store.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Used Up:
x1 JMonique Natural's Triple Seaweed DC'er (x1 b/up - opened this to finish up).  Doing an overnight Treatment with this. (Under Saran Wrap, Plastic Cap, DuRag)


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Waiting on:
B.utter Depo.t (coupla' buttas')
APB (x1 16oz Keratin DC'er)
HoBW (x1 16oz Wheat Germ Dominican DC'er)


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> Will try to swap for the White Opal today.  Thanks again for the Tip!


@IDareT'sHair
You're quite welcome hon. I just love that candle so much plus the throw is even and strong enough to scent up my whole bedroom .


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> Got my *White Opal 3 Wicker*.  Last one in the Store.


Awesome @IDareT'sHair 

Next 50% off sale or more, I will be ordering another 2 or 3 of these.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Aggie said:


> Next 50% off sale or more, *I will be ordering another 2 or 3 of these. *


@Aggie
I was soooooo happy they had a 3 Wick (even though it was the last one they had In-Stock) because on the site is a 1 wick and I was just going to get x2 of those.

So, it was an even exchange.  IN & OUT


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Aggie 
White Opal reminds me of something else?


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> White Opal reminds me of something else?


 I know. It does the same for me.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Aggie said:


> *I know. It does the same for me.*


@Aggie
I asked the Girl, but she didn't know. 

She said White Opal launched around V-Day of 2018.


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> I asked the Girl, but she didn't know.
> 
> She said White Opal launched around V-Day of 2018.


That's about right. It does smell a lot like a love candle, leaving me relaxed without an urge to fall asleep, if that makes sense. I just want to bask in the scent as it surrounds and gently kisses my senses in my room.


----------



## Shay72

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> LHCF25 The shop is closed now.  I can't remember when she reopens?
> 
> Hey Sis!


Thank you for this!


----------



## Shay72

Received my Sarenzo order on Wednesday. Everything smelled amazing. Minor leakage.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72 said:


> Received my Sarenzo order on Wednesday. Everything smelled amazing. *Minor leakage.*


@Shay72
Hi Shay!

Did you contact them about this?  Or are you just letting it go?  

Don't forget to keep me posted on their Hibiscus DC'er.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Lemme start on this Head.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Used Up:
x1 MHC Honey Hair Mask (x2 b/ups)


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Aggie


----------



## Shay72

@IDareT'sHair 
It was very minor so I’m letting it go.


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie


@IDareT'sHair 
Hey girlie. Was out earlier and now trying to unwind.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72 said:


> *It was very minor so I’m letting it go*.


@Shay72
That's good.  From what I hear....they're a 'trip' on the CS tip.


Aggie said:


> *He Was out earlier and now trying to unwind.*


@Aggie
Me Too!#relaxing.

Also used my Phyto Scalp Drops.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Aggie
Burning a delicious smelling 3-Wick Pineapple/Mango for a little Island Flair


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> Burning a delicious smelling 3-Wick Pineapple/Mango for a little Island Flair


I don't have this one. How do you like it and does it have a strong throw that fills the entire room?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Aggie said:


> *I don't have this one. How do you like it and does it have a strong throw that fills the entire room?*


@Aggje
Nice throw.  I had a b/up and took it back and exchanged it for something else...

I'm also used my Phyto Scalp drops.


----------



## divachyk

Pineapple Mango sounds good @IDareT'sHair


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@divachyk 
Hey Sis.

Nice Summer Fragrance.  So is Mai Tai and a few others. 

If you get by there before the Semi-An.nual Sale ends, check them out.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Hey Women'sssssss


----------



## rileypak




----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggje
> Nice throw.  I had a b/up and took it back and exchanged it for something else...
> 
> I'm also used my Phyto Scalp drops.


Thanks @IDareT'sHair 

Bought 2 of them


----------



## Aggie

I really believe those scalp drops are growing in my demi permanent damaged hair kinda fast when I use it on a regular basis. I need to try and use it at least every day or every other day.


----------



## divachyk

That’s awesome @Aggie. I need to use up my other growth aides first but where did you purchase the Phyto drops? I purchased way too many of Xcel 21.


----------



## Aggie

divachyk said:


> That’s awesome @Aggie. I need to use up my other growth aides first but where did you purchase the Phyto drops? I purchased way too many of Xcel 21.


@divachyk 

My scalp drops are from the Dominican Republic. A wonderful Domincan stylist brings them in from her home and sell them here in the Bahamas. I'd check any Dominican Hair product site that sells even the Baba de Caracol for example or something like that and you'd find that almost all of them carry scalp drops but look specifically for the ones that aid in hair growth.

Example:

https://locobeauty.com/collections/...c-hair-follicle-anti-aging-scalp-drops-4-4-oz


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Aggie
How long does a bottle of  "drops" last you?

@divachyk
I'm getting my "drops" from EEE-Bay


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

Hi ladies!
So I used APB's Body Scrub this morning and I am in LOVE. The consistency is wonderful and it leaves your skin moisturized with no greasy feeling.
I am really falling in love with her body things.


----------



## divachyk

Sweet, thanks @IDareT'sHair. I will browse and see what I can find for future purchase.


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> How long does a bottle of  "drops" last you?
> 
> @divachyk
> I'm getting my "drops" from EEE-Bay


I believe I'm getting about 21 days out of a bottle @IDareT'sHair


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Aggie said:


> *I believe I'm getting about 21 days out of a bottle *


@Aggie
I may try these and rotate them with Phyto's drops.  Especially since you are seeing results.

Thanks!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Hey Ladies
Hope all is well.

Waiting on a couple things -
APB
Serenti Lotion Box
Butter Depot
Crece Pelo Scalp Drops


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Evening Ladies!

My Serenti Lotion Box Shipped!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My Serenti Box should be here tomorrow.  Interested to see what's in it for $20 bucks?  I think the Sale said x3 4oz Bod.y Lot.ions?


----------



## BrownBetty

Heeey Ladies! 

I haven't bought anything hair related.   I have bought some deciem, colourpop, and makeup from Ulta.  
I've been enjoying summer and trying to find a new gig. 

I hope all is well.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Aggie @Shay72 
I guess you both saw JMonique has 50% No Code Needed (While Supplies Last)


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie @Shay72
> I guess you both saw JMonique has 50% No Code Needed (While Supplies Last)


I did but decided to pass. I can't give my hard earned coins to people who offer me bad customer service. Their first impressions have to be the second and the third and beyond. If it isn't, I move on. That's just the way it is. I gave an opportunity and now she is off my list of vendors for good.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

Aggie said:


> I did but decided to pass. I can't give my hard earned coins to people who offer me bad customer service. Their first impressions have to be the second and the third and beyond. If it isn't, I move on. That's just the way it is. I gave an opportunity and now she is off my list of vendors for good.


I do not blame you. We work too hard for second chances. In this business you ought to KNOW better.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Aggie 
My Crece Drops came yesterday (prime).


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Hey Ladies - Happy Weekend!

Waiting On:
APB
Serenti B.ody *should be here today*
B.utter Depot
JMonique... (I want that Rum & Raisin BodyB for Fall)


----------



## divachyk

Now that I’m getting more consistent with doing my hair, I’m moving product. Good feeling!


----------



## Shay72

Yep saw it @IDareT'sHair. I think although Shescentit is only 30% off I may get more of what I need from them. We shall see.


----------



## Aggie

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> I do not blame you.* We work too hard for second chances. In this business you ought to KNOW better*.


Exactly!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Hi Ladies!

Got a bunch of stuff yesterday.  It's still in my Car.  I have to go get it out.  I know my Hattache came, Serenti Lotions came and a couple other things.

Haven't started on my Hair.  I may do it tomorrow or Monday...... 

Doin' the @rileypak .....


----------



## IDareT'sHair

okay. 

 I decided to get started.  I have my Pre-Poo (Phyto) on now.  Will start the process soon.


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> Haven't started on my Hair.  I may do it tomorrow or Monday......
> 
> Doin' the @rileypak .....



I'm doing mine on Monday too...from last weekend


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> *I'm doing mine on Monday too...from last weekend *


@rileypak
Couldn't do it.  Just started.  Didn't know how to quite pull it off.

Maybe I can leave my DC'er in or something until tomorrow?

In the strong tradition of trying to be a Rileypak!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@rileypak
I can't beweave I "actually" passed-up...so far....SSI's Sale.

If I can make it, this will be a first in many, many years that I didn't grab a just little something.

I had a Cart made yesterday at work, but abandoned it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Shay72 
You gettin' anythang?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Finished up my hair.  But didn't use anything up this wash day.


----------



## Aggie

I used my Follicle Care CayenaWood Shampoo and APB Avocado and Burdock DC all while in the shower since I didn't have a whole lot of time on my hands today......as usual these days. I used some Komaza Care Aloe My Hair Leave-in Conditioner and that was my hair care day.

Late this evening I will massage some Castor Argan Scalp Drops on my scalp and call it a night.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Aggie 
Wanted to mention to you, I'm enjoying using "drops".  

I am using the Phyto ones (right now).  But did 'sample' the Crece ones I just got in the mail yesterday.

Something "different" to do to shake things up and keep it interesting.


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> Wanted to mention to you, I'm enjoying using "drops".
> 
> I am using the Phyto ones (right now).  But did 'sample' the Crece ones I just got in the mail yesterday.
> 
> Something "different" to do to shake things up and keep it interesting.


 @IDareT'sHair 
Someone blessed me with a new bottle of *Follicle Care Castor Argan Scalp Drops* this afternoon and I'm ecstatic. Now I have 5 bottles of this particular scalp drop. This one is my favorite too.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Aggie said:


> *Someone blessed me with a new bottle of Follicle Care Castor Argan Scalp Drops this afternoon and I'm ecstatic. Now I have 5 bottles of this particular scalp drop. This one is my favorite too.*


@Aggie 
Very Nice Blessing!

x5 Bottles tho'!


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> Very Nice Blessing!
> 
> x5 Bottles tho'!


@IDareT'sHair 

It sure was a blessing. I know, I know! It's a bit over the top but hey, I don't want to run out. This stuff takes a minute to get in my country. I will buying more next week, maybe 3 more to be sure I stay stocked up . I will get the Bambu Drops if Rita does not have anymore Castor Argan Drops. I love them both.


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> Very Nice Blessing!
> 
> x5 Bottles tho'!


@IDareT'sHair

I just checked my stash and I actually have 6 bottles of the Castor Argan Drops, 2.5 full bottles of the Bambu Drops, 2.5 bottles of the Baba De Caracol Drops AND I have 3 bottles of the Phitopecia hair oil for regrowth  .

I am pretty set for a long while actually .


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> Hey Ladies - Happy Weekend!
> 
> Waiting On:
> APB
> Serenti B.ody *should be here today*
> B.utter Depot
> *JMonique... (I want that Rum & Raisin BodyB for Fall)*



I did go on her site to try and buy 8 or 10 but she only had 2 in stock, so I backed all the way out. Is there an emoji for the moon walk up in here?


----------



## Aggie

Just used up my bottle of Komaza Care Aloe My Hair, no back ups and not a repurchase due to diminishing my stash.


----------



## divachyk

Tried HairVeda whipped creme, finally. Not bad. Apparently I’m out of cowash conditioners. Today I used and will continue to use Mane Choice 3 n 1 for cowash and put other things in rotation for LIs. Have been using 3 n 1 as my LI here recently.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@divachyk 
..........


----------



## divachyk

Hey Sis! @IDareT'sHair —


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@divachyk
Yasss....HV Whipped Creme is awfully good.  Glad you got around to using/try it.

You should stock up on HV's R/O's.  At least they're 16oz's.  They did have 20% off.

Not that Imma Pusha' or anythang like that.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Aggie
I bought some Do.mini.can Ma.gic Scal.p Dro.ps. (x2 Pack).  Will report back.  They get really, really great reviews.  And I need a cheaper alternative to Phyto.

I paid about $40 for 12 Phyto Vials which I am trying to use twice a week, even though they say 3-4 times per week.

So, Imma rotate those with the Crece Pelo and the Dom.ini.can Dro.ps.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Aggie said:


> *I did go on her site to try and buy 8 or 10 but she only had 2 in stock, so I backed all the way out. Is there an emoji for the moon walk up in here? *


@Aggie 
I think I have x1 R&R left, so that will be x4 in my current stash for Fall.  May try to reup BF.  

I have x1 Frozen Margarita left and that's all from JMonique as far as her BB's go.


----------



## divachyk

@IDareT'sHair, good looking out. Thank you. I def need to focus on R/Os. I was shocked I ran out. Now, LIs and conditioners, however, I am well stocked, still. You know you’re my Pusha!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

divachyk said:


> good looking out. Thank you. I def need to focus on R/Os. I was shocked I ran out. Now, LIs and conditioners, however, I am well stocked, still. *You know you’re my Pusha!*


@divachyk

At least they sell 16oz's for what most folks want for 8oz's!


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> I bought some Do.mini.can Ma.gic Scal.p Dro.ps. (x2 Pack).  Will report back.  They get really, really great reviews.  And I need a cheaper alternative to Phyto.
> 
> I paid about $40 for 12 Phyto Vials which I am trying to use twice a week, even though they say 3-4 times per week.
> 
> So, Imma rotate those with the Crece Pelo and the Dom.ini.can Dro.ps.


@IDareT'sHair 

Lemme know what you think about the DM Drop. I haven't tried them but I'm tempted to get one or to bottles of it. Also, does the Phyto drops leave your scalp feeling tingly? The drops I use do and that's why I want to know.


----------



## Aggie

I used up my jar of APB Avocado and Broccoli Deep Conditioner, no back ups and not a repurchase.....for now.  I'm moving on to NG Vanilla Fig and something with protein in it. I'll have to go shop my stash to see which one I'll be using next.


----------



## Aggie

@IDareT'sHair 

Can you tell me if I can use Kindred Butteres Green Tea and Babassu DC as a protein DC please? If so, I will use it up next as my protein DC. It's been in my stash a good minute and it's time to use it up. 

I still have Joe's Joe as well so that is next on my moisturizing DC list to use up.


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> I think I have x1 R&R left, so that will be x4 in my current stash for Fall.  May try to reup BF.
> 
> I have x1 Frozen Margarita left and that's all from JMonique as far as her BB's go.


If she comes back in full swing in the fall with a great sale on the RR body butter, I might get a few of them then. But for now, I'm still pretty miffed at her.


----------



## Shay72

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Shay72
> You gettin' anythang?


Nothing yet. Picked up some good ole V05 while I was out yesterday though.


----------



## Shay72

@Aggie @IDareT'sHair 
What exactly are the drops for?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Shay72 
They are "growth aides"

I'm using them for "a little situation" I am having in the front. 

Trying to stay _ahead_ of it (no pun intended).


----------



## Aggie

Shay72 said:


> @Aggie @IDareT'sHair
> What exactly are the drops for?


@Shay72 

The ones I have serve different purposes but with one thing in common and that is to speed up hair growth. All the drops leave a wonderful invigorating tingle on my scalp and that alone keeps me using them. It feels like a massage without the use of my fingers 

-The Castor Argan Drops is for growth stimulation and hair thickening
-The Bambu Drops are also for growth but provides strength to the hair follicle
-The Baba de Caracol is for softening and detangling purposes and makes gray hairs softer and more manageable. 
-The Phitopecia Growth Oil is not a drop or a serum but helps to restore sleeping hair follicles that are not producing hairs - it kinda wakes them up and make them grow without the side effects of say, minoxidol. I don't have this problem but I like the oil so I lightly use it.

HTH!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Aggie

Good Review!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Hmph.  I feel like buying something.  I could still grab some SSI.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Aggie 
What you up to?


----------



## Aggie

@IDareT'sHair 

I was playing with my grand niece and nephew and finally got them to stay put and get quiet. I hope they stay that way for the rest of the night since I'm ready to go to bed now.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Aggie 
You going to bed already?

Have you burned any of your new candles yet?


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> You going to bed already?
> 
> Have you burned any of your new candles yet?


Actually yes. The London Tea one is currently in my kitchen and it scents up the entire kitchen and hall way of my house. It is a definite Lipton Tea scent all through the house during the day but I wish they will make a coffee one now. 

My entire family loves the smell of coffee filling up the whole house. Some are not crazy about the tea though . Too bad, because I like it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Aggie said:


> *Actually yes. The London Tea one is currently in my kitchen and it scents up the entire kitchen and hall way of my house. *


@Aggie
That's What I've been burning too!
I LOVE IT!
And you're right.  The throw is amazing!

ETA:  I have a b/up.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Hey Girlfriends!

Well ended up getting some ST'icals 40% off.....

x2 of the Fermented RW Rinses.  x1 Hibiscus Clay Mask and x1 Fro Repair.

I've had the Fro Repair before when it was in a bottle.  Now it's in a Jar.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

So *cough*

JMonique is closing (based on her now being in Medi.cal Scho.ol) and will only now open Twice a year w/50% Sales for Two Weeks in between her studies.

She also said she had over 200 Orders this Sale and begged people not to file a PP Dispute against her, because she will be getting orders out.......


----------



## Shay72

Thank you @IDareT'sHair @Aggie


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Aggie 
What good stuff are you DC'ing with this Weekend?  Someone in the DC thread, mentioned how much they were loving Kindred Butters Joe's Joe, so that made me go pull that out.  

So, I will Steam with that this Weekend and do a light Protein Rx beforehand.  Maybe SSI's Okra Winfrey. 

Or maybe something that's already open.  Either M:C's Caramel or Creme & Coco's Spun Sugar Reconstructor.  Wanna use up something.

I will be Pre-Pooing with TMC Heavenly Halo Pre-Poo overnight tomorrow, and that will be new to me. First time using.


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> So *cough*
> 
> JMonique is closing (based on her now being in Medi.cal Scho.ol) and will only now open Twice a year w/50% Sales for Two Weeks in between her studies.
> 
> She also said she had over 200 Orders this Sale and begged people not to file a PP Dispute against her, because she will be getting orders out.......


Wellllll, it's a good thing I did not order anything with her because I would have filed one for sure. Smh! I think she stretched her basket wayyyy too high this time. I think if you can't handle the load, don't get in business.

I kinda thought that her studies were getting to her but that's no excuse. Just close shop for a while. It's so much easier for her and of course for us because we will look else where for our stuff. No one ever stop the show for us.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> *That's What I've been burning too!
> I LOVE IT!
> And you're right.  The throw is amazing!
> 
> ETA:  I have a b/up.*


@Aggie


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> *What good stuff are you DC'ing with this Weekend?*  Someone in the DC thread, mentioned how much they were loving Kindred Butters Joe's Joe, so that made me go pull that out.
> 
> So, I will Steam with that this Weekend and do a light Protein Rx beforehand.  Maybe SSI's Okra Winfrey.
> 
> Or maybe something that's already open.  Either M:C's Caramel or Creme & Coco's Spun Sugar Reconstructor.  Wanna use up something.
> 
> I will be Pre-Pooing with TMC Heavenly Halo Pre-Poo overnight tomorrow, and that will be new to me. First time using.


@IDareT'sHair 
I am tempted to use my Dominican Products but I know I have to really use up some of older handmade hair products like Kindred Butters, APB, SSI, Mielle Organics  and Naturelle Grow DCs. I want these out of my stash so I can focus solely on my Dominican products.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Aggie said:


> @IDareT'sHair
> *I am tempted to use my Dominican Products *but I know I have to really use up some of older handmade hair products like Kindred Butters, APB, SSI, Mielle Organics  and Naturelle Grow DCs. *I want these out of my stash so I can focus solely on my Dominican products.*


@Aggie
I bought some BP.T Wheat Germ DC'er a couple weeks ago fooling with you!

I used to love it when I was relaxed.  Hope it works for me as a Natural.  ETA: I had all kinds of Dominican DC'ers early LHCF.


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> *I bought some BP.T Wheat Germ DC'er a couple weeks ago fooling with you!*
> 
> I used to love it when I was relaxed.  Hope it works for me as a Natural.


Ohhh! I see. You been busayyy! . Never tried that one @bolded, but it sounds like it should be a great DC though


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Aggie 
What do you have in your Dominican Stash?  I use to have LaBomba, Apredora (or what ever that name was), Wheat Germ, Baba De Carcoal, Emergencia etc......


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Aggie said:


> *Ohhh! I see. You been busayyy! . Never tried that one @bolded, but it sounds like it should be a great DC though*


@Aggie 
I loved that Wheat Germ DC'er when I was relaxed.  I got it for 10% or 15% off from HoBW.


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> What do you have in your Dominican Stash?  I use to have LaBomba, Apredora (or what ever that name was), Wheat Germ, Baba De Carcoal, Emergencia etc......


I have Natur Growth Castor Argan, Phitopecia, Castor Wood, Castor Cayena and looking to get the Bambu line next as well .


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Aggie
I had the Cinnamon one.  I wonder if Round Brush Hair is still in existence?

They had zillions of products.  Would make a nice site to visit to get a list, although I would buy them someplace else.

I should check A/M/A/Z/O/N under Dominican Hair products and see what comes up.

ETA:  Had Silicon Mix but hated the scent and sold it.  (All this was back in the day)


----------



## IDareT'sHair

IDareT'sHair said:


> ETA:  *Had Silicon Mix but hated the scent and sold it.  (All this was back in the day)*


@Aggie 
Smelled like Laundr.y Deter.gent.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Aggie
Kanechom was also a really popular brand with a bunch of stuff (back in the day).  Looking at the SB one now on a.m.a.z.o.n


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> Smelled like Laundr.y Deter.gent.


That has a weird scent for real


----------



## Aggie

Girlie I'm sleepy and have an early start in the morning so will chat later.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Aggie
I forgot Alter Ego has "drops".....


----------



## divachyk

@Aggie and @IDareT'sHair Thanks for your reviews. All this drops talk reminded I have some alfaparf vials that’s prob way past shelf life.


----------



## divachyk

Making more moves in this stash. Handful of products given to mom and sister... things that didn’t work like Ouidad defrizz collection.


----------



## divachyk

Aggie said:


> @Shay72
> 
> The ones I have serve different purposes but with one thing in common and that is to speed up hair growth. All the drops leave a wonderful invigorating tingle on my scalp and that alone keeps me using them. It feels like a massage without the use of my fingers
> 
> -The Castor Argan Drops is for growth stimulation and hair thickening
> -The Bambu Drops are also for growth but provides strength to the hair follicle
> -The Baba de Caracol is for softening and detangling purposes and makes gray hairs softer and more manageable.
> -The Phitopecia Growth Oil is not a drop or a serum but helps to restore sleeping hair follicles that are not producing hairs - it kinda wakes them up and make them grow without the side effects of say, minoxidol. I don't have this problem but I like the oil so I lightly use it.
> 
> HTH!



@Aggie, I was gonna ask, are these from one vendor or multiple vendors?


----------



## Aggie

divachyk said:


> @Aggie, I was gonna ask, are these from one vendor or multiple vendors?


@divachyk

I get mine locally here in the Bahamas from a Dominican vendor who lives here. I believe all the others bought online do the same thing though since most of them come from the DR. I use Dominican Magic shampoo and DCs as well and I find those online directly on their site. I have not yet used their drops but plan to try them during a great sale. They tend to have 40-50% off sales during special holiday times like BF.


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> I forgot Alter Ego has "drops".....


@IDareT'sHair 

I forgot too .


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My APB came today! (x1 16oz Keratin DC'er).  Also some Dried Malva Flowers to make Tea.


@Aggie
Yeah, last night while we were talking, was looking at Domin.ican Prod's and AE came up even though it's an I.talian Brand.

They have a variety of nice sounding "drops" I forgot all about that.


----------



## divachyk

@Aggie, TY... I will have to order online whenever I buy but wasn’t sure if your list was offerings of one company (example: Alter Ego) or multiple companies. Sorry I didn’t ask the question right the first time.

@IDareT'sHair, AE Garlic has been the best for my shedding through the years. I haven’t tried anything else from them.


----------



## Aggie

divachyk said:


> @Aggie, TY... I will have to order online whenever I buy but wasn’t sure if your list was offerings of one company (example: Alter Ego) or multiple companies. Sorry I didn’t ask the question right the first time.
> 
> @IDareT'sHair, AE Garlic has been the best for my shedding through the years. I haven’t tried anything else from them.


All the best using it if you do get it @divachyk. I do like mine a lot.


----------



## Aggie

@IDareT'sHair 

I think I might be getting the Bambu line from Rita today - shampoo, DC and leave-in. Once I'm done with my other handmade DCs, I most likely will not be repurchasing anything online. IThey would have to be pretty exceptional on my hair for me to do so. No more fly by night band wagons for me .

I will be sticking with these Dominican products for as long as I can find them here on the ground.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Aggie
OTG sounds like a Plan 

Liking the Phyto Drops.  Unfortunately, they are cost prohibitive. 

But if I slowed down on the other purchases, I could probably work them into my overall hair budget.

@divachyk 
I've used another conditioner from the AE Line, but can't remember what it was now?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Used Up:
x1 As I Am Coconut Cowash - Several b/ups

Also wanted to dip in here and say how much I love Kindred Butters Joe's Joe DC'er..

KB put their foot in that DC'er.

@Saludable84   Miss you Girl.


----------



## Saludable84

IDareT'sHair said:


> Used Up:
> x1 As I Am Coconut Cowash - Several b/ups
> 
> Also wanted to dip in here and say how much I love Kindred Butters Joe's Joe DC'er..
> 
> KB put their foot in that DC'er.
> 
> @Saludable84   Miss you Girl.



 Miss you too! 

I gotta come outta hiding


----------



## Aggie

Saludable84 said:


> Miss you too!
> 
> I gotta come outta hiding


Yes Ma'am! We all miss you @Saludable84. I know I can disappear sometimes myself but only when I'm terribly busy otherwise.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

Hi ladies!
Washed my kinky twists today. I have been using APB's leave in on them because the marley hair can get very drying/hard but the leave in softens them right up.
I may get a few since she is having a sale.


----------



## Aggie

@IDareT'sHair 

*I bought some products today from Rita. I got:*

33 oz jar of Follicle Care Bambu Nourishing Treatment
16 oz jar of FC Cayena Wood Treatment - great to use right after coloring my hair since it corrects the pH of the hair.
16 oz jar of Baba de Caracol Treatment Intensive Moisture Repair for graying hair - makes it behave
16 bottle of Bambu (rinse out) Conditioner
9 oz bottle of Baba de Caracol Leave-in
2 boxes of BIGCOLOR Henna


----------



## Aggie

I used up a jar of FC Cayena Wood DC so I had to get another one so I'm set for my next semi/henna color session.


----------



## Aggie

I gave away some products this week as well in another effort to reduce my stash. 

*Here's what I gave away:*

2 bottles of Inahsi Naturals Hibiscus Leave-in, 
A 16 of jar of NG Honey Fig DC
2 jars of Vatika Frosting
2 jars of Hairveda Step 1 Deep Treatment
2 jars of Hairveda Step 2 Conditioning Treatment


----------



## Aggie

I threw away a bottle of Alfaparf Scalp and Hair Fiber Restorer - made my hair feel too hard. I'll use my FC Cayena Wood DC which does the same job.

Now I'm currently using up a jar of NG Honey Fig DC in the shower until it's done. I don't think it's a repurchase item though. I like the Rose Clay DC much better so I'll be restocking that one when I'm almost out of it.


----------



## Saludable84

I finally used the APB Keratin Treatment. That stuff is pretty good. It was more on the moisturizing side to me, but it might have been because I was heavy on the glycerin and Shea Butter after rinsing.


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> *OTG sounds like a Plan*
> 
> Liking the Phyto Drops.  Unfortunately, they are cost prohibitive.
> 
> But if I slowed down on the other purchases, I could probably work them into my overall hair budget.
> 
> @divachyk
> I've used another conditioner from the AE Line, but can't remember what it was now?



@IDareT'sHair 
OTG purchases has been my plan for a while. I finally found products that are worth getting on the ground now. So yeah, I'm happy about that.

Do you want to try the Dominican Magic drops or the Crecepelo drops? The latter is great for capillary hair growth. I am tempted to at least try the DM ones but Rita wants me to just concentrate on one line at a time based on my most urgent hair care need. 

Right now, it's repair of my demi-permanent damage. She recommended the Follicle Care Cayena Wood line of products for a about 3 months but use the Castor Argan Drops while I repair the damage for speedy healthy hair growth. It's hard when I love Bambu so much. I have been blending the drops to get a double effect of hair strength and growth. She actually does this with her clients hair as well. 

I am considering allowing her to take care of my hair for about a year to get it back strong and healthy. I don't trust myself to do it the way it needs to be done. I'll probably just see her once or twice a month, no more. I definitely need her to start the trimming process so I can get to fully natural again.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Aggie
I bought them both!

My Dom.ini.can Drops (x2 Pack) came today!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Saludable84 @NaturallyATLPCH
.......


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Aggie 
Your OTG/Rita "Haul" looks Goodt!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@NaturallyATLPCH 
How long is APB's Sale?


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> *I bought them both!*
> 
> My Dom.ini.can Drops (x2 Pack) came today!


@IDareT'sHair

You did?  .

Well alrightie then! I knew  you couldn't resist .

Girl I have the same problem too. Rita already mentioned that she thinks I'm a PJ .. That was why she emphasized using one product line at a time depending on my needs at the time of purchase. I was hearing her but was not actively listening  . I gat it bad girl... .


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Aggie said:


> *Rita already mentioned that she thinks I'm a PJ *.. *I was hearing her but was not actively listening  .
> I gat it bad girl... .*


@Aggie
  Stevi.e Wo.nder can see that (sorry stevie)...

Gurl....that wasn't hard for poor Rita to figure out.

She peeped that out the 1st day you walked in the door.

Ya' look like a PJ!  So if it talk like a PJ, walk like a PJ....

Yep. She's a PJ!


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> Stevi.e Wo.nder can see that (sorry stevie)...
> 
> Gurl....that wasn't hard for poor Rita to figure out.
> 
> She peeped that out the 1st day you walked in the door.
> 
> Ya' look like a PJ!  So if it talk like a PJ, walk like a PJ....
> 
> Yep. She's a PJ!


 

Too funny...but true. I can't even argue


----------



## IDareT'sHair

IDareT'sHair said:


> *How long is APB's Sale?*


Tomorrow Night.

I want some Bo.dy Creme!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Aggie said:


> *Too funny...but true. I can't even argue*


@Aggie
When you 1st walked in the door,  and she 1st laid her eyes on You...all she saw was COINS


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> Tomorrow Night.
> 
> I want some Bo.dy Creme!


Girl go get  your body cream


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Aggie said:


> *Girl go get  your body cream*


@Aggie 
I just bought like 5 or 6 APB Bo.dy Lotions I haven't used yet.  But I probably will tomorrow.

OT: I used some Oil from Sarenzo and it broke out my arms & legs.......


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> When you 1st walked in the door,  and she 1st laid her eyes on You...all she saw was COINS


Yesss! That's true. I am not even finished purchasing yet....that's the sad part  Smh!


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> I just bought like 5 or 6 APB Bo.dy Lotions I haven't used yet.  But I probably will tomorrow.
> 
> OT: *I used some Oil from Sarenzo and it broke out my arms & legs*.......



@bolded
Oh dear! I sure hope it wasn't too bad.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Aggie said:


> *Yesss! That's true. I am not even finished purchasing yet....that's the sad part  Smh!*


@Aggie
Gurl...You're her "New Favorite Customer"  

When she know you coming in she be like:


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Aggie said:


> *@bolded
> Oh dear! I sure hope it wasn't too bad.*


@Aggie 
Yeah.  It wasn't pleasant.


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> Gurl...You're her "New Favorite Customer"
> 
> When she know you coming in she be like:


 Now how can I even pretend to be anything else but a Certified PJ? Honestly, I can't offer any apologies for being just that....A PJ!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Aggie said:


> *Now how can I even pretend to be anything else but a Certified PJ? Honestly, I can't offer any apologies for being just that....A PJ!*


@Aggie
Pffft.

You were the one saying:  _Rita think Imma PJ._

Hmphf.  Gurl...Rita *know* Dat!...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Waiting On:
ST'icals
CeCe Naturals (ETSY) @Shay72 This is a vendor you might like.  My 2nd Purchase from her.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@rileypak
What's Up My Week Long Hair doing Sista?......


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak
> What's Up My Week Long Hair doing Sista?......


Hey sis! 

I just can't get it in gear 
I still haven't done my hair and my scalp is starting to rebel now. Did at least put some Cantu ACV Root Rinse on the itchy parts yesterday. I need to find some getup and get to it. I need someone to hold me accountable cause I'm failing miserably at it right now.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Shay72
Some of this things I got from her:
ORDER #1
Fermented RW DC'er (very nice) just ordered a b/up
JBCO Pomade
Avocado DC'er
Banana DC'er
Honey DC'er
JBCO & Honey L-I
Herb Infused Pomade (will save for Fall/Winter)
JBCO Pomade (will save for Fall/Winter)

ORDER#2
Fermented RW DC'er (b/up)
ACV & Honey DC'er
Ayvuredic Mud Mask (Brahmi, Fenugreek, Amla)


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> * I need someone to hold me accountable cause I'm failing miserably at it right now.*


@rileypak

ACCOUNTABILITY:
Get the up....

................

How's That?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@rileypak 
What you plan on using today?


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak
> What you plan on using today?


Scalp is in pretty bad shape (for my standards) so it will definitely be a multi day process this week. 

Today is heavy detangle and scalp treatment day. Grabbed the Cantu ACV Root Rinse and the combs and I'm parking myself on the ottoman to do thorough detangling and working gunk off my scalp as I go. May also do a aritha/shikakai/brahmi paste too (will see if I can find them).

Tomorrow will be clarify and second detangle day. Depending on how much time I have, I will DC with a balancing conditioner too.


----------



## Saludable84

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> I just bought like 5 or 6 APB Bo.dy Lotions I haven't used yet.  But I probably will tomorrow.
> 
> OT: I used some Oil from Sarenzo and it broke out my arms & legs.......


What happened and which oil?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Saludable84 said:


> *What happened and which oil?*


@Saludable84 
I got a rash.  It was the Oil (Seduction)


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

IDareT'sHair said:


> @NaturallyATLPCH
> How long is APB's Sale?


She said just this weekend @IDareT'sHair .


----------



## IDareT'sHair

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> *She said just this* *weekend*


@NaturallyATLPCH 
Thanks Girl.

I reached out to her last night and she said more than likely, she will remove the discount price some time on Monday.

Did you get anything?


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

IDareT'sHair said:


> @NaturallyATLPCH
> Thanks Girl.
> 
> I reached out to her last night and she said more than likely, she will remove the discount price some time on Monday.
> 
> Did you get anything?


I'm still going back and forth but I probably will not get anything.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> *I'm still going back and forth but I probably will not get anything.*


@NaturallyATLPCH
Did not grab the Cremes.  Maybe in the Fall? 

I have not even used any of the Lotions yet.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Aggie 
Using and enjoying my "Drops."  Currently dropping Crec Pelo.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Waiting on:
Butter Depot
Soultanicals
CeCe Naturals
JMonique

*way more than I should be*....


----------



## IDareT'sHair

DANG!

I just saw in my inbox that Alikay had a 9 hour flash sale.  All 8oz'ers for $9.

Not sure I woulda' gotten anything tho'?


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> Using and enjoying my "Drops."  Currently dropping Crec Pelo.


I took a little break last night. Spent the night movie bingeing. Now I'm about to head out in my shed to clean and organize it since it's a big mess in there. I can't find anything easily. Smh!


----------



## Aggie

Okay my shed is finally cleaned and organized and I feel so good that it's finally done. Now I have to get all the split A/C units in my house and salon cleaned but I'll have those done professionally. That area of cleaning is definitely NOT my scope of practice .


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Evening Ladies!


----------



## Shay72

I’m having a really good hair week . It started with deep conditioning with Sarenzo’s Quinoa & Bamboo which y’all know I love. And cowashing with VO5 Herbal Escapes . Shay Shay usually don’t know how to act with cheap stuff but she’s in love right now .


----------



## IDareT'sHair

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Shay72
> *Some of this things I got from her:*
> *ORDER #1*
> *Fermented RW DC'er (very nice) just ordered a b/up
> JBCO Pomade
> Avocado DC'er
> Banana DC'er
> Honey DC'er
> JBCO & Honey L-I
> Herb Infused Pomade (will save for Fall/Winter)
> JBCO Pomade (will save for Fall/Winter)
> *
> *ORDER#2*
> *Fermented RW DC'er (b/up)
> ACV & Honey DC'er
> Ayvuredic Mud Mask (Brahmi, Fenugreek, Amla)*


@Shay72


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My CeCe's Shipped!
x1 Fermented RW DC'er
x1 ACV DC'er
x1 Brahmi, Ayurvedic Mud DC'er


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Aggie
Hey Fellow Drop-Head


----------



## Aggie

@IDareT'sHair 

You are too funny . I already massaged my drops in for the night girlie. My scalp is happy right now.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Aggie
I see E'Tae now has Scalp Drops.  

$25.00 a bottle.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@rileypak
Are you getting an APB Bundle?

Is anyone getting this?
@Saludable84 @Shay72 @BrownBetty @Beamodel @Aggie @curlyhersheygirl @bajandoc86 @NaturallyATLPCH @divachyk


----------



## Saludable84

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak
> Are you getting an APB Bundle?
> 
> Is anyone getting this?
> @Saludable84 @Shay72 @BrownBetty @Beamodel @Aggie @curlyhersheygirl @bajandoc86 @NaturallyATLPCH @divachyk




I have a bath and body bundle from last year I never used. 



I’ve also yet to get to her peach hibiscus bundle... which is still under my bed. 

What does this bundle consist of?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Saludable84 
It's in the Sales Thread.


----------



## BrownBetty

Lemme go look.



IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak
> Are you getting an APB Bundle?
> 
> Is anyone getting this?
> @Saludable84 @Shay72 @BrownBetty @Beamodel @Aggie @curlyhersheygirl @bajandoc86 @NaturallyATLPCH @divachyk


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak
> Are you getting an APB Bundle?


I haven't used the first Peach Hibiscus bundle I bought  so I'll be skipping this...
The other bundle is the Caribbean one I think and I wasn't interested in it back then. I still feel the same about that one.


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> I see E'Tae now has Scalp Drops.
> 
> $25.00 a bottle.


Gee! Looks like everyone trying to carry scalp drops. I only want to use tried and proven ones that get results. These new up and coming companies trying to dip their hands in everything have me a little wary.


----------



## Aggie

BrownBetty said:


> Lemme go look.


Don't think so @IDareT'sHair but I am interested in some underarm deodorant since I can't get any from JMonique's anymore. Any ideas where I can get these from? Anyone can answer.


----------



## Shay72

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Shay72
> Some of this things I got from her:
> ORDER #1
> Fermented RW DC'er (very nice) just ordered a b/up
> JBCO Pomade
> Avocado DC'er
> Banana DC'er
> Honey DC'er
> JBCO & Honey L-I
> Herb Infused Pomade (will save for Fall/Winter)
> JBCO Pomade (will save for Fall/Winter)
> 
> ORDER#2
> Fermented RW DC'er (b/up)
> ACV & Honey DC'er
> Ayvuredic Mud Mask (Brahmi, Fenugreek, Amla)


Thank you @IDareT'sHair. These sound great and different. I'm looking for some natural hair greases. And we know I haven't had a banana dc since HH.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shipping Label from Butter Depot.  Once I get this, will be cancelling the monthly Subscription.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Aggie
Aren't folks getting their's from primal.pit.paste  @rileypak ?

I just use regula' degula' commercial.


----------



## BrownBetty

Do we have a discount code from APB?  Anyone know it?

I think I will skip the bundle and just order a couple of things.  Definitely the keratin conditioner.


----------



## rileypak

Aggie said:


> Don't think so @IDareT'sHair but I am interested in some underarm deodorant since I can't get any from JMonique's anymore. Any ideas where I can get these from? Anyone can answer.


I use and love the Schmidt's Sensitive Skin deodorant. I have used Primal Pit Paste Happy Pits (sensitive) and liked it but haven't repurchased since it only comes in one scent.
If you can use baking soda deodorant then both brands have good baking soda deodorants as well. 

Piperwai is also nice (non baking soda)!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@BrownBetty 
LHCF25


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My JMonique Bod.y Butters and Rhassoul & Bentonite DC'er shipped.


----------



## Aggie

Thanks a mil @IDareT'sHair and @rileypak. Will check them out.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak
> Are you getting an APB Bundle?
> 
> Is anyone getting this?
> @Saludable84 @Shay72 @BrownBetty @Beamodel @Aggie @curlyhersheygirl @bajandoc86 @NaturallyATLPCH @divachyk


I am not getting any more of the bundles. I will stick with my tried and tries. Like I said, I am not wasting anymore money gambling on new things, did enough of that already lol...


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

IDareT'sHair said:


> @BrownBetty
> LHCF25


Actually it is LHCF20. It has not been working for a while. I wonder if and when she will reactivate it.


----------



## Aggie

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> I am not getting any more of the bundles. I will stick with my tried and tries. Like I said, I am not wasting anymore money gambling on new things, did enough of that already lol...


I'm with you @NaturallyATLPCH. I am done chasing rainbows. Enough already!!!


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

Oh, I went and looked. Those bundles are old ones she is relaunching. I got them both and was not really impressed which is why I said I would just stick with the regula degula from her (my ogs).

She is supposed to be coming out with another Pop Up box though, 4.0 (the fourth box).


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> My JMonique Bod.y Butters and Rhassoul & Bentonite DC'er shipped.


@IDareT'sHair

I got an email from her earlier today and she has added some Rum and Raisin Body Butter and so I bought 10 of them but that was all I got since she didn't have any deodorants


----------



## Saludable84

I haven’t purchased from APB in a while (my stash is not small still!!!). I want more NEB and Keratin condtioners, but can wait. I still have UCS from 2016 in here  I haven’t gotten to the honey one yet  I haven’t gotten to much but I made dents in Shea Butter


----------



## Aggie

Saludable84 said:


> I haven’t purchased from APB in a while (my stash is not small still!!!). I want more NEB and Keratin condtioners, but can wait. I still have UCS from 2016 in here  I haven’t gotten to the honey one yet  I haven’t gotten to much but I made dents in Shea Butter


I haven't purchased from APB in a long while myself and the only thing she has that I still want to try that I haven't yet tried is the Keratin Protein Conditioner. I do like that NEB as well so I may repurchase that one during a good sale since I'm completely out of it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> *Actually it is LHCF20*. It has not been working for a while. I wonder if and when she will reactivate it.


@NaturallyATLPCH 
Thanks Girl.

I couldn't remember if her's was 20% or 25%  Maybe that's NG.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Aggie said:


> I got an email from her earlier today and she has added some Rum and Raisin Body Butter and *so I bought 10 of them *but that was all I got since she didn't have any deodorants


@Aggie

Umm.....So, Yeah, That's All I got for bolded.


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @NaturallyATLPCH
> Thanks Girl.
> 
> I couldn't remember if her's was 20% or 25%  Maybe that's NG.


Actually NG's code is also LHCF20


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> 
> Umm.....So, Yeah, That's All I got for bolded.



@IDareT'sHair

. I told you, I will only buy this body butter in bulk. I cannot afford to run out before BF. I only have one in my stash right now and I believe 10 more will be good until BF.

I just wish she had her deodorants in stock. I would have bought 10-12 of those as well. I like them a lot.

I only have half of the lavender and a full honey almond left. So I'm just about out and looking for a worthy replacement. That's why I looked to my e-sisters here for help.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Aggie
What you doing?  

I just got finished Steaming w/KB's Joe's Joe Coffee DC'er.  I think Imma baggy it for an hour before rinsing it out.


----------



## Aggie

@IDareT'sHair 

Right now I am doing a DC on dry hair. My hair felt a little too dry. I didn't follow up my protein treatment yesterday with anything moisturizing so I'm doing it now. I'll leave it on for another hour  - no heat. I'm using APB UCS.


----------



## Aggie

By the way, I used up my final jar of APB Ultra Conditioning Souffle. This is not a repurchase. I like their Pumpkin Seed, Pomegranate, and the Red Raspberry and Mint better as moisturizing DCs. 

I still have a full 16 oz jar of the Pumpkin and the Red Raspberry in my stash. I'm out of the Pomegranate but may repurchase at some point but not in any rush at the moment.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

IDareT'sHair said:


> @NaturallyATLPCH
> Thanks Girl.
> 
> I couldn't remember if her's was 20% or 25%  Maybe that's NG.



It's working now.
Jakeala's code is LHCF25 for 25% off.
Hey, if you wanna go back and buy some stuff, no judgment here lol...


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

Aggie said:


> By the way, I used up my final jar of APB Ultra Conditioning Souffle. This is not a repurchase. I like their Pumpkin Seed, Pomegranate, and the Red Raspberry and Mint better as moisturizing DCs.
> 
> I still have a full 16 oz jar of the Pumpkin and the Red Raspberry in my stash. I'm out of the Pomegranate but may repurchase at some point but not in any rush at the moment.



I thought I was the only one who thought the Ultra Conditioning Souffle was just meh. People raved about it and I was like uh...did not do too much for my dome lol...


----------



## Saludable84

Aggie said:


> By the way, I used up my final jar of APB Ultra Conditioning Souffle. This is not a repurchase. I like their Pumpkin Seed, Pomegranate, and the Red Raspberry and Mint better as moisturizing DCs.
> 
> I still have a full 16 oz jar of the Pumpkin and the Red Raspberry in my stash. I'm out of the Pomegranate but may repurchase at some point but not in any rush at the moment.


The UCS bothers my scalp. Took me a while to realize. I think it’s too heavy for my scalp, but works well for my hair. I won’t be repurchasing in the future because of the scalp issue. 

I tried the RM and I like it, but it won’t be a repurchase. Used my last jar yesterday. I like the Pumpkin Seed, Marula and Honey and NEB, so I don’t see a need for more. The keratin is good too, I hope to purchase for the next sale (don’t need any right now). Four conditioners is impressive for me


----------



## Aggie

Saludable84 said:


> The UCS bothers my scalp. Took me a while to realize. I think it’s too heavy for my scalp, but works well for my hair. I won’t be repurchasing in the future because of the scalp issue.
> 
> I tried the RM and I like it, but it won’t be a repurchase. Used my last jar yesterday. I like the Pumpkin Seed,* Marula and Honey *and NEB, so I don’t see a need for more. The keratin is good too, I hope to purchase for the next sale (don’t need any right now). Four conditioners is impressive for me



Oooh, I forgot about the Marula and Honey. I liked that one a lot too. I would consider replacing my RM with that one as well.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Aggie said:


> *I'm using APB UCS*.



@Aggie 
Love This!


----------



## Aggie

I just cut off all my demi permanent damaged/texlaxed hair myself and it's all uneven. Looks like I have to go to a hair stylist to even it up for me. I only have about 3.5 inches of hair left on my head and I know when I get it evened up, I'll only have about 2.5 inches left. I'm okay with that.

I'd rather it be all short and healthy again than to have damaged ends hanging on for dear life but look like crap. I will be protective styling with wigs until I get it all back to about 8-10 inches before I will try and bun it again.


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> Love This!


It was just okay for me. When I  first bought it, I loved it but after my second purchase, something was different about it. It just didn't wow me like it did the first time.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Aggie
Love UCS

@Saludable84
Sorry the Rosemary & Mint  irritates your Scalp.  I have't tried that one (yet).


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Aggie @Saludable84
I realize after ready ya'lls post, I haven't really tried too may APB DC'ers. 

I have UCS, Pumpkin Seed, NEB, Ayurvedic Mud Mask and Keratin.

I am going to add some of the ones you two listed to my wish list.  Like the Marula and Honey one.

ETA:  Aggie, I hope you love your new cut.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@NaturallyATLPCH 
Too Many Discount Codes Swirling around in my head


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> Love UCS
> 
> @Saludable84
> Sorry the Rosemary & Mint  irritates your Scalp.  I have't tried that one (yet).


I think @Saludable84 said it was the UCS that irritated her scalp. She like the Raspberry and mint but just not repurchasing it.


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie @Saludable84
> I realize after ready ya'lls post, I haven't really tried too may APB DC'ers.
> 
> I have UCS, Pumpkin Seed, NEB, Ayurvedic Mud Mask and Keratin.
> 
> I am going to add some of the ones you two listed to my wish list.  Like the Marula and Honey one.
> 
> ETA:  Aggie, I hope you love your new cut.


I already like it and it's not even evened up yet. Having only my natural curls looks good on me. No more texlaxed hair for me and definitely no more demi permanent coloring either.  It just shrinks so terribly, . 

I need to find ways to wear it stretched once it grows out. I'll probably wear twist outs. It certainly defines well with just a styling gel or custard and that is encouraging.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

I have tried quite a few APB DCs but the only onesthat really stood out for me are the Not Easily Broken and the Bamboo and Algae one. The Lemongrass and Peppermint one was nice too.
I plan on trying the Keratin one when I take my twist out. If I like it, I will just be sticking to that one.


----------



## Saludable84

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie @Saludable84
> I realize after ready ya'lls post, I haven't really tried too may APB DC'ers.
> 
> I have *UCS, Pumpkin Seed, NEB, Ayurvedic Mud Mask and Keratin.*
> 
> I am going to add some of the ones you two listed to my wish list.  Like the Marula and Honey one.
> 
> ETA:  Aggie, I hope you love your new cut.


I forgot about the mud mask. I like that one too, but I prefer the others. The Raspberry and Mint is good, but I like other ones better. The UCS irritates my scalp but idk why, so my guess is because it’s really heavy.


----------



## Aggie

Saludable84 said:


> I forgot about the mud mask. I like that one too, but I prefer the others. The Raspberry and Mint is good, but I like other ones better. The UCS irritates my scalp but idk why, so my guess is because it’s really heavy.


I also have a 16 oz jar of the Ayurveda Mud Mask still in my stash - just saw it a few minutes ago. I didn't even remember I had it


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Saludable84 @Aggie Sorry Ladies - I read that wrong.  I will remember the RM and the Marula & Honey.

@NaturallyATLPCH  I think I may have a Bamboo & Algae I got on a Swap.  I need to look for that and see.  I'm quite sure I do or I did have it at on time.  I know I have NG's Bamboo & Silk.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Aggie 
I have a couple of the Ayurveda Mud and will use them as an overnight detoxifier.


----------



## Aggie

Next Moisturizing DC I will be using is combination of NG Vanilla Fig and SSI Curl Moist DCs. I got a full jar after combining them. 

I will continue using my KB Green Tea and Babassu DC and Keracare 5 in 1 Combo until it's finished then move on to another protein DC in my stash.


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> I have a couple of the Ayurveda Mud and will use them as an overnight detoxifier.


For this purpose, I think I'll use JMoniques Bentonite Clay and Charcoal Conditioners. I had no idea when I would get to them so this way will work pretty good hopefully.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My ST'icals shipped.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Morning Ladies!

Have a Great Week!


----------



## Shay72

You too @IDareT'sHair!

So now in the drug stores and big box stores it is easy to find all the natural hair brands but you can't find VO5 . I did have it on my Walmart grocery pick up list and they had it but the bottles look different. I compared the ingredient list from the Herbal Escapes I have and the one Walmart gave me and the only difference is there are some added oils. We shall see once I start using the new stuff. I may start ordering it online.


----------



## Aggie

@IDareT'sHair 

How do you like JMonique's Charcoal and Bentonite DCs? I tried the charcoal and that thing is a-maz-ing. It has sooo much slip. I realized it has a lot of oils in it as well and slippy. Plus it smells wonderful. 

I don't know about the Bentonite yet though. I will try that one later. I'll add the Charcoal to my BF list to repurchase. I wore it as a pre-poo and it's perfect for that .


----------



## BrownBetty

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> Actually it is LHCF20. It has not been working for a while. I wonder if and when she will reactivate it.



This works today
Thanks!


----------



## rileypak

*Used up*
SSI Pomegranate Hydrating Spray (no backups, future repurchase)


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72 said:


> So now in the drug stores and big box stores it is easy to find all the natural hair brands *but you can't find VO5 *.


@Shay72


Say What Nah?



Aggie said:


> *How do you like JMonique's Charcoal and Bentonite DCs? I tried the charcoal and that thing is a-maz-ing. It has sooo much slip. I realized it has a lot of oils in it as well and slippy. Plus it smells wonderful.  I don't know about the Bentonite yet though. I will try that one later. I'll add the Charcoal to my BF list to repurchase. I wore it as a pre-poo and it's perfect for that *.


@Aggie
Used the Charcoal DC'er for Overnight Treatments.  Love It. (Agreed with everything you said).

Will use the Bentonite & Rhassoul the same way.  I had it once before and used it so fast I forgot what I actually thought about it......


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@rileypak
Hey Sis!....


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My ST'icals Shipped and my B.utter De.pot

Will pull out either my Green Tea and Babassu or Avocado & Moss DC'er from Kindred Butters for next wash day (maybe????)

Trying to hold on to these....


----------



## rileypak

@IDareT'sHair


My sinuses are kicking my butt  but at least my scalp is clean now.
I'm going to start using Stemm Density Stimuli to see how it behaves. Y'all got me over here with scalp drops fever


----------



## Aggie

rileypak said:


> @IDareT'sHair
> 
> 
> My sinuses are kicking my butt  but at least my scalp is clean now.
> I'm going to start using Stemm Density Stimuli to see how it behaves. *Y'all got me over here with scalp drops fever*


 @bolded


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Hey Ladies!

@rileypak Yep. 

@Aggie put me on to those Scalp Drops....

Although Curls Bl.ueberry & Min.t are Scalp Drops and I've been using that a minute even though its an "oil".  

These are different.

@Aggie I think I may get a bottle of AE Cren.  I remember member JJamiah use to swear by those.  I may pick up a bottle of those.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Aggie 
Bask & Bloom 30% *JULY30 *ends 07/22.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My Soultanicals was delivered and my B.utter De.pot.


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> Bask & Bloom 30% *JULY30 *ends 07/22.


Thanks boo but I'm good for now.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Aggie
My JMonique should be here Saturday.

ETA:  Do you know when she's closing down?


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> My JMonique should be here Saturday.
> 
> ETA:  Do you know when she's closing down?


@IDareT'sHair 
No hon. She never said anything. She is still actively making products for the summer and I believe when school opens next month, she might shut the site down possibly until BF. She never answered my question about the deodorants so I have to look elsewhere, alas!


----------



## Aggie

I got a ship note from JMoniques for my first and second package but I'm only able to track the first order from her. 

I remember I asked her to combine my orders but she said it was too late since she already created the shipping label for the first package when I sent her my order combination request and had to ship them separately. 

I'm keeping my fingers crossed that both my orders were combined after-all and that I will only have to clear one package with my shipping company. Please, please please,


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@rileypak While "lurking" at work *cough* I came across your post about your New Scalp Drops! 
@Aggie done sucked another one into the Scalp Drops Vortex!

So you know I had to look them up.  Gurl....them thangs is expensive. 

So, since I couldn't get those, I grabbed my bottle of Alter Ego Cren.  If I was going to spend that much, I woulda' reupped on my Phyto Vials.

Please keep us posted on how these works.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Saludable84
ST'icals sent me a $10.00 Gift Card for the delay in 4th of July Shipping.

@rileypak did you get one?  Didn't you order something during that Sale?


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak While "lurking" at work *cough* I came across your post about your New Scalp Drops!
> @Aggie done sucked another one into the Scalp Drops Vortex!
> 
> So you know I had to look them up.  Gurl....them thangs is expensive.
> 
> So, since I couldn't get those, I grabbed my bottle of Alter Ego Cren.  If I was going to spend that much, I woulda' reupped on my Phyto Vials.
> 
> Please keep us posted on how these works.


The Stemm Density Stimuli drops have been discontinued. I grabbed them when the supplier had them 70% off. Grab _these_ instead cause it's what I'll be switching to when these are done.


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Saludable84
> ST'icals sent me a $10.00 Gift Card for the delay in 4th of July Shipping.
> 
> @rileypak did you get one?  Didn't you order something during that Sale?


Nah I didn't order anything...I don't think...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My JMonique is out for Delivery!

Used Up:
x1 KB Joe's Joe Coffee DC'er (x1 b/up, I think?)


----------



## Aggie

*Yesterday I gave away:*

a 3lb African Black Soap Loaf
a 3 lb block of raw African Shea Butter
4 ounces of Jojoba Oil
8 ounces of Grapeseed Oil
an 8 oz jar of Shealoe butter
a 1 lb bag of Mango butter

I'm still trying to reduce my stash. My friend that I gave these items to was too excited and that right there was quite satisfying .


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Aggie
Looks like you're getting out of the Mixtress Biznuss.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Aggie @rileypak
Ya'll made me buy them Salerm Drops!

I was having drops envy.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Anybody getting any 35% of TMC?

I had a Cart made for some Egyptian B.ody St.uff but abandoned Cart.  Maybe I'll try to wait for BF.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Oh, used up;
x1 JMonique's Activated Charcoal DC'er (no b/ups)


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie @rileypak
> Ya'll made me buy them Salerm Drops!
> 
> I was having drops envy.


Uh uh y'all got me started


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> *Uh uh y'all got me started*


I know Girl.....


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> Looks like you're getting out of the Mixtress Biznuss.


@IDareT'sHair 
Actually not really. It's just that I have too much stuff and I don't have enough hair for all of it right now . 

I'd rather give it away to be used up in a timely manner than for me to keep it all and it ends up going rancid on me.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Aggie said:


> *I'd rather give it away to be used up in a timely manner than for me to keep it all and it ends up going rancid on me.*


@Aggie 
This is so true.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Aggie 
What drops are you using right now?


----------



## Saludable84

IDareT'sHair said:


> Anybody getting any 35% of TMC?
> 
> I had a Cart made for some Egyptian B.ody St.uff but abandoned Cart.  Maybe I'll try to wait for BF.


I was told that the new line is good. I might look at it, but I’ve only liked their gels so far.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Saludable84 said:


> *I was told that the new line is good.*


@Saludable84
Okay....What's the new line? 

The "newest" thing I bought was/is the Heavenly Halo DC'er and Pre-Poo.  Did something else launch?


----------



## Saludable84

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Saludable84
> Okay....What's the new line?
> 
> The "newest" thing I bought was/is the Heavenly Halo DC'er and Pre-Poo.


Sorry. I had to go look it up. Tropical Moringa.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Saludable84 said:


> *Sorry. I had to go look it up. Tropical Moringa.*


@Saludable84
I have the Spritz and the Daily Hair Lotion from this one. 

Haven't tried either yet though.


----------



## Saludable84

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Saludable84
> I have the Spritz and the Daily Hair Lotion from this one.
> 
> Haven't tried either yet though.


Is it good? I just haven’t had luck with the line so I stick with their gels for twist outs. Always interested in trying something (or giving it away ).


----------



## Saludable84

Is there a code for TMC?


----------



## Saludable84

Saludable84 said:


> Is there a code for TMC?


Found it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

IDareT'sHair said:


> *Haven't tried either yet though.*





Saludable84 said:


> *Is it good?*


@Saludable84
See my Bolded.


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> What drops are you using right now?


I haven't changed any of my drops. I still use the Follicle Care brand from the Dominican republic. Not about to change them anytime soon.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Aggie said:


> *I haven't changed any of my drops. I still use the Follicle Care brand from the Dominican republic. Not about to change them anytime soon*.


@Aggie
I'm looking at those.

I have:
Phyto
Dominican
Crece Pelo
AE Cren (just ordered)
Salerm (just ordered)


----------



## Saludable84

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Saludable84
> See my Bolded.


I bought a couple of items  

Originally had 4 items for $39. Took one item out and it went down by $0.80  so I took out the type for styler and just got two items. I really like her stylers, so I’ll stick with those.


----------



## divachyk

Hey Ladies, know this question is OT but need your help...what hairstyle did you choose after surgery/hospital stay? I’m having a hysterectomy on 14 Aug and need to figure things out. I just haven’t had time to think on it much but I’m running out of time.


----------



## Beamodel

@divachyk I’d go with some braids. I hope all goes well with your surgery.


----------



## Beamodel

Yesterday I cut all my hair off. I’m starting at bob length hair. So I’m back to being 100% natural again. No more texturized curls.


----------



## rileypak

@divachyk
I agree with @Beamodel about braids


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@divachyk
Double up on your Hair Vitamins to ward off any negative effects from the Anesthesia.

Take it easy. Rest. Don't Overdo it. 

And don't think about work.

Most of all, please take Care of Yourself and Feel Better Soon.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Morning Ladies!

Forgot I ordered a b/up of the Detoxifying Mint & Mango for KBN.  Lemme go find that order.

Other than that, don't think I'm waiting on anything right now?

Oh yes, those drops!


----------



## divachyk

@Beamodel @rileypak @IDareT’sHair, thank you ladies. I will follow your orders T. I didn’t think about doubling up on the hair vitamins so thank you.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Got a Ship Notice for KBN.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@divachyk 
Take Good and Gentle Care of Yourself Sis.


----------



## Shay72

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Shay72
> 
> 
> Say What Nah?


 It may be because I live in Richmond. I saw everything on that shelf in CVS, Walgreen's and Walmart. Camille Rose, Oyin, Mane Choice, Alikay Naturals, etc. Yet not V05. I've since found a website that I can get the 3 different V05 conditioners I plan to try and use. I got the original bottle from Bed, Bath & Beyond but its not realistic for me to go on that side of town. Ya'll know thats way too much and I'm too lazy for alladat.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Shay72
What about the Grocery Store?.. 

They usually VO5, Wh.ite Rai.n, Suav.e, A.ussie in the H.air C.are in the G.rocery S.tore.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Morning Ladies, Ladies, Ladies!

Hope all is well.


----------



## Shay72

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Shay72
> What about the Grocery Store?..
> 
> They usually VO5, Wh.ite Rai.n, Suav.e, A.ussie in the H.air C.are in the G.rocery S.tore.


Girl, I do grocery pickup from Walmart. It was a miracle I walked into a Walmart, Walgreens and CVS. I’m working on forcing myself to stop in Food Lion. Also I’m in a Dollar Tree every other week so let me check them and Family Dollar.


----------



## Shay72

I’m on staycation this week and y’all know I ain’t left the house  . But this would be a good week to check those places.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My AE Cren came yesterday.  Almost _forgot_ I bought that.  

My KBN b/up of the Detoxifying Mango & Mint also came yesterday.


----------



## Beamodel

@rileypak 
Don’t you have the mane choice braid glaze. If so, how is it?


----------



## rileypak

Beamodel said:


> @rileypak
> Don’t you have the mane choice braid glaze. If so, how is it?


Haven't used it yet. Probably won't for another month or two. 
If it's anything like the 24K Gel (or better), it'll be a keeper for me.


----------



## Saludable84

rileypak said:


> Haven't used it yet. Probably won't for another month or two.
> If it's anything like the 24K Gel (or better), it'll be a keeper for me.


I got the glaze and some other custard. The 24K gel is nice but a little drying to me. I don’t think it will be a repurchase for me.


----------



## rileypak

Saludable84 said:


> I got the glaze and some other custard. The 24K gel is nice but a little drying to me. I don’t think it will be a repurchase for me.


Awww sorry to hear that.


----------



## Beamodel

rileypak said:


> Haven't used it yet. Probably won't for another month or two.
> If it's anything like the 24K Gel (or better), it'll be a keeper for me.



I like 24k. I have it in my hair right now as a matter of fact. Okay. Keep me posted once you do try it @rileypak


----------



## Beamodel

Saludable84 said:


> I got the glaze and some other custard. The 24K gel is nice but a little drying to me. I don’t think it will be a repurchase for me.



@Saludable84 do like the glaze? I was contemplating getting some today.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Happy Weekend Ladies!  

Hope all is well.


----------



## Saludable84

Beamodel said:


> @Saludable84 do like the glaze? I was contemplating getting some today.


I have to pick it up and it will be my first time trying. Hopefully I can try it this week. 


rileypak said:


> Awww sorry to hear that.


Don’t get me wrong, definition is great. It is just that compared to other gels I use, I feel like it sets a bit drier than I’m used too.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Saludable84 
What other TMC do you use?


----------



## Saludable84

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Saludable84
> What other TMC do you use?


None really. I have the regular gel but i only use it when I need to.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Saludable84 
Oh, Okay.  I thought you had some of the Conditioners and other products.


----------



## divachyk

I will Google TMC glaze and custard. Sounds good but so did 24K. My hair doesn't quite know how to respond to it. It doesn't hate it but it def doesn't love it either. It's meh. It won't be a repurchase. Prob will just use it on my edges but not for my entire head. Wetline is hard to beat.

@IDareT'sHair, I like TMC 3n1.


----------



## Shay72

Dollar Tree and Family Dollar have V05. I'll be at Food Lion tomorrow so I will check there too. I also decided to buy Softee Indian Hemp hair grease when I was in Family Dollar. We'll see how Shay Shay reacts. I was gonna buy some Blue Magic but the jar is huge so I decided to try something small first. And if it works, good.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

divachyk said:


> *I like TMC 3n1.*


@divachyk
Good to know cuz I have this!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Getting ready to Steam with Bask & Bloom's Brahmi (well, it's actually LACE Naturals)


----------



## Beamodel

Used up NG Pink Clay DC. One back up. Might repurchase at some point.


----------



## Aggie

Beamodel said:


> Used up NG Pink Clay DC. One back up. Might repurchase at some point.


Love this one @Beamodel and the only other product she carries that I might purchase is the Bamboo and Silk (protein) DC. I've narrowed down my list with most vendors and these are what I absolutely love and most likely will repurchase on NG's site, but only during a really good sale.


----------



## Beamodel

Aggie said:


> Love this one @Beamodel and the only other product she carries that I might purchase is the Bamboo and Silk (protein) DC. I've narrowed down my list with most vendors and these are what I absolutely love and most likely will repurchase on NG's site, but only during a really good sale.



@Aggie I know what you mean. I’m currently trying to get away from online vendors. Only vendors for sure making the cut so far is APB & SSI. I love NG Pink Clay but I’m over buying products online.


----------



## Aggie

Beamodel said:


> @Aggie I know what you mean. I’m currently trying to get away from online vendors. Only vendors for sure making the cut so far is APB & SSI. I love NG Pink Clay *but I’m over buying products online*.



I'm doing the very same thing. SSI is one of my faves as well and while I still like APB's products, I think they are a little expensive. I can get products on the ground a lot cheaper and work just as good or better in some cases. NG's 16 oz DCs are approximately $20 and APB's are $28.

I can do better price wise on the ground especially when they are shipped here, I have to pay freight, duty and VAT on top. It's just too much for me right now.


----------



## Beamodel

@Aggie I completely understand. You have to do what’s best for you especially since you have to pay extra fees for online purchases.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Beamodel @Aggie
I have both Pink Clay and Bamboo & Silk that I haven't tried yet, so glad to hear these reviews.

I recently open Madder & Shea DC'er which is excellent!

I asked her to bring this one back, but she said she cannot locate the recipe.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Hey Ladies!

Happy Sunday!


----------



## rileypak




----------



## IDareT'sHair

@rileypak
Hey Girl!......

How's that week long wash day going?


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak
> Hey Girl!......
> 
> How's that week long wash day going?


Starts next week. Not feeling well this weekend


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> *Starts next week. Not feeling well this weekend *


@rileypak 
Awww.....


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Hi Everyone!

Hope all is well with you PJ's!

The only thing I'm waiting on is some drops.


----------



## Beamodel

Hi beauty queens. Ok I cut my hair to bob length while straight and while curly it’s just enough to put it in a ponytail. 

I’m not really comfortable with such a short ponytail so I will be installing box braids over the weekend and my hair will remain braided up until the end of the year.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel said:


> *Hi beauty queens. Ok I cut my hair to bob length while straight and while curly it’s just enough to put it ponytail*


@Beamodel 
I'm sure it looks really Cute!...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Hey Ladies!

Hope all is well

My Koils By Nature Shipped.  I've been getting the Detoxifying Mangomint Conditioner, but recently bought the Cocoaloe DC'er and the Shealoe R/O Conditioner (haven't had these two for a long time).

The Sale was 30% and Free Ship over $25 - which I thought was a good deal....


----------



## divachyk

Aggie said:


> I'm doing the very same thing. SSI is one of my faves as well and while I still like APB's products, I think they are a little expensive. I can get products on the ground a lot cheaper and work just as good or better in some cases. NG's 16 oz DCs are approximately $20 and APB's are $28.
> 
> I can do better price wise on the ground especially when they are shipped here, I have to pay freight, duty and VAT on top. It's just too much for me right now.



I love the feeling of having packages delivered but I’ve found some OTG staples that has taken away the need to order online. The desire to order is still there and I often have to fight the urge but ordering is not feasible for me right now with BF being the exception.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@divachyk 
When do you have your Surgery?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My KBN should be here today or tomorrow.

I got my b/up of AE Cren yesterday and my Vials of Foll.icure finally came too.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Hey Ladies!

Happy Weekend!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Hi PJ's

Getting ready to Steam - using NG's Madder Root & Shea.  I never heard back from NG, so I guess she didn't find the recipe for this one.

Probably won't use anything up this Wash Day except a Vial of Something.  I will probably use a Salerm Vial.


----------



## Saludable84

Afternoon Ladies. 

Not a fan of the TMC Sherbet. A lot of shrinkage. I’m going to try the braid out glaze (?) this weekend. I will keep the sherbet around because it had good moisture, but i need something with better hold to use it with.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Saludable84 

don't think I ever looked at that particular product.  

I used the 3n1 last wash day and I liked it.  I meant to use it this wash day, but grabbed BM Avocado instead.


----------



## Aggie

Good Evening ladies. I bought 4 bottles of Bambu Spray to use under the 4 jars of ProGel that I also purchased for my twist outs/wash and goes. These are all Dominican hair products that I'm purchasing on the ground by the way. This combination leaves my super soft and defined all at the same time. I really love using them on my hair.


----------



## Saludable84

I finally got to my last jar of APB UCS. I put some Neutral Protein Filler on clean, wet hair, then applied the conditioner on top. I’m guessing that’s what I needed, because my hair was a breeze. Idk when is the last time I did anything protein or henna related.


----------



## Beamodel

Hi ladies

I just installed my box braids today. I plan on staying braided up until the end of the year.


----------



## Aggie

From www.wigtypes.com, I just ordered:




*Outre 100% human hair premium duby clipper cut wig - romance* color #1 


*Outre 100% human hair premium duby clipper cut wig - romance* color #TP1B/4/30




*Outre 100% human hair premium duby clipper cut wig - romance* color #TP1B/950/425 




*Its a wig synthetic wig - nuna (real hair line part) color * #1




*Its a wig synthetic wig - nuna (real hair line part) color * #1B




*Its a wig synthetic wig - nuna (real hair line part) color * #NDXBLUEBERRY 




*Sensual vella vella synthetic hair wig - alexis color* #GH27




*Sensual vella vella synthetic hair wig - alexis color * #GH99J


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Aggie
I was going to ask you how you use your Folli.cure Vials?


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> I was going to ask you how you use your Folli.cure Vials?


@IDareT'sHair
They come in dropper bottles and I simply apply a few drops row by row until my head is completed, then finish off with a vigorous massage for about a couple minutes. 

Afterwards I sometimes put a plastic cap on under my satin cap and leave it on for an hour or two for GHE effect. This also keeps the invigoration on my scalp a little longer than it does without the plastic cap.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Aggie
Okay. Mine came.

I haven't opened the box. Good to know. Can't wait to try them out.

ETA: You leave them in right?  They're not suppose to be washed out?


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> Okay. Mine came.
> 
> I haven't opened the box. Good to know. Can't wait to try them out.
> 
> ETA: You leave them in right?  They're not suppose to be washed out?


No I don't wash it out. It's meant to stay in.


----------



## Aggie

My twa as of July 31st, 2018:


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Aggie
Very Cute!

Simply Beautiful

What Products did you use here?


----------



## flyygirlll2

Morning Ladies!

It’s been a minute. Yaaaaasss @Aggie I love it. You look regal.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@flyygirlll2 
Who Dis Is?


Hey Gurl


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Aggie said:


> *No I don't wash it out. It's meant to stay in.*


@Aggie 
Thanks, the instructions weren't in Eng.lish


----------



## flyygirlll2

IDareT'sHair said:


> @flyygirlll2
> Who Dis Is?
> 
> 
> Hey Gurl


Hey Girl! I know, I know.... it’s been a while.


----------



## flyygirlll2

There hasn’t been much excitement in terms of anything hair related going on for me personally.
I just cut my hair over the weekend. Took about 3 or so inches off. My hair has been unmanageable.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Aggie

How's the New Job?


----------



## Froreal3

*peeks in*


----------



## Aggie

flyygirlll2 said:


> Morning Ladies!
> 
> It’s been a minute. Yaaaaasss @Aggie I love it. You look regal.


Hi sweetie. It is so good to see you @flyygirlll2. You were missed.


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> 
> How's the New Job?



@IDareT'sHair 

It's not actually a new job. It's something I'm doing on the side for myself in a set up for my retirement. It's a side gig that will most likely pay me more than I'm making now. It's coming along slowly just like I planned. I have a full time job now so don't want to become overwhelmed with the side one.


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> Very Cute!
> 
> Simply Beautiful
> 
> What Products did you use here?



@IDareT'sHair 
Thanks hon. I used my Dominican hair care products. Rita used them on me first and I simply purchased the products for maintenance. It's been a week and I have to say, my hair is still holding up so well. 

The products I purchased from her are called Bambu Spray Lotion under ProGel styling gel. It's heavy enough to hold my hair in place and light enough not to weigh it down too much. It's a perfect combination.


----------



## flyygirlll2

Aggie said:


> Hi sweetie. It is so good to see you @flyygirlll2. You were missed.


Hey hunI’ve missed ya’ll. Life happens. I hope everyone is doing well.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> 
> *How's the New Job?*


@flyygirlll2 
This was meant for you.....


----------



## flyygirlll2

IDareT'sHair said:


> @flyygirlll2
> This was meant for you.....


Lol no worries. Job is ok. I’m actually looking for a career change now to be honest.


----------



## BrownBetty

I'm going to pick up a bottle of neutral filler.
I need protein.  I forgot to pick up a APB Keratin conditioner so using this the filler will have to do.

I haven't bought much.  I need a new Peppermint oil, I liked the Mielle's organics but wasn't in love.   I mix it with my leave in from alikay natural to use on my scalp.



Saludable84 said:


> I finally got to my last jar of APB UCS. I put some Neutral Protein Filler on clean, wet hair, then applied the conditioner on top. I’m guessing that’s what I needed, because my hair was a breeze. Idk when is the last time I did anything protein or henna related.


----------



## BrownBetty

divachyk said:


> Hey Ladies, know this question is OT but need your help...what hairstyle did you choose after surgery/hospital stay? I’m having a hysterectomy on 14 Aug and need to figure things out. I just haven’t had time to think on it much but I’m running out of time.



I would get a couple of straight back cornrows done and pick up satin scarves and pillowcases.
Then all you have to do is oil your scalp and spray a moisturizer.
I had an abdominal surgery and wish someone had suggested this.

I hope the surgery and recovery go well.


----------



## BrownBetty

@Aggie- I see you!  Beautiful!!

I am going to move more towards on the ground products.  I will continue to order SSI and APB but that maybe it.  My local target has a lot of product lines.


----------



## rileypak

Hey everyone!


Just gathered some items up to ship to my baby brother's girlfriend. Freed up some space in the mini!!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@rileypak 
Nice!


----------



## Aggie

ladies. I have been busy buying up quite a bit of wigs and every time I feel like I got all I need, I see more I want to buy. But for now, I have to give it a rest. 

I do need to look on the ground for some Tresseme extra hold spray for a few of my short pixie wigs that I just bought. I am crazy excited about getting these wigs.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Aggie
Have you been getting lots of compliments at home on your New Look?...


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> Have you been getting lots of compliments at home on your New Look?...


I have been getting quite a bit of compliments actually, from both men and women alike @IDareT'sHair. I kinda like it now but at first I was freaking out with my hair so short. I am quickly getting accustomed to the new look on me. I still can't wait to get my new wigs. These looks are firsts for me.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Lordt.  Why is SSI having 50% off?......


----------



## Saludable84

IDareT'sHair said:


> Lordt.  Why is SSI having 50% off?......


I looked


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Saludable84 
With the exception of Okra Winfrey, everything I got, I didn't have in my Stash. 

I had a bunch of Coriander & Fig, but took it out, since I have a couple, but I love that stuff.  A Good Fall/Winter Item.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Used Up:
A 4oz Bottle of Avocado Oil (couple b/ups)
A Vial of Scalp Drops (not sure which yet?, but it's only x1 application) *back ups* Probably Salerm?  

Maybe Fo.llicure since I just bought a b/up.


----------



## Saludable84

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Saludable84
> With the exception of *Okra Winfrey*, everything I got, I didn't have in my Stash.
> 
> I had a bunch of Coriander & Fig, but took it out, since I have a couple, but I love that stuff.  A Good Fall/Winter Item.


Loved this when I was relaxed. It was a really good treatment.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Saludable84 said:


> *Loved this when I was relaxed. It was a really good treatment.*


@Saludable84
So did I. 

Curious to see how it will work  Natural.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Saludable84
Contemplating getting some HQS.....

I want that Strawberry Frizz Free Cleanser (and maybe a GM?)

I prolly won't do it tho'.....


----------



## Saludable84

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Saludable84
> Contemplating getting some HQS.....
> 
> I want that Strawberry Frizz Free Cleanser (and maybe a GM?)
> 
> I prolly won't do it tho'.....


----------



## Saludable84

I’ve been using my homemade stuff for some months now, I totally forgot about GM. I should pull it out @IDareT'sHair try it with SB.


----------



## rileypak

They restocked the lavender collection!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> I missed the CRN Lavender Collection


@rileypak
What was the Deal?  $50.00 ?


----------



## rileypak

@IDareT'sHair 
They restocked! Yes it was all the products in the collection (cleanser, deep conditioner, leave in, spritz, gel, edge glaze)


----------



## Aggie

I forgot to post that I used up a bottle of Cetaphil Baby shampoo. I liked this a lot but using up others before I will need to restock.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> *They restocked! Yes it was all the products in the collection (cleanser, deep conditioner, leave in, spritz, gel, edge glaze)*


@rileypak
So, you got it?


----------



## Aggie

@IDareT'sHair 

Guess what, my wigs are here, the one we bought. It's cute but I will have to fluff it a little before I wear it. I pretty much do that to just about all the wigs I buy anyway so that's not a problem. I always customize them to suit my face.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Aggie

Mine just shipped. 

When you say 'Fluff' what exactly do you mean?  

Is that because it was packed which flattened it?


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak
> So, you got it?


Sure did


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> 
> Mine just shipped.
> 
> When you say 'Fluff' what exactly do you mean?
> 
> Is that because it was packed which flattened it?


Somewhat. You will have to pick the roots of it to raise the front and top of the wig. Do not pull the pick all the way through the wig, this would only create an afro look and you don't want that. Maintain the curls at the top as best you can - do not comb, brush or pick all the way through the wig. You can however, use your fingers to run back and forth over the top and you can also pull some of the curls with your fingers to separate them. Hope this helps.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> *Sure did*


@rileypak 
I like the Silken Shake.

Picked this up last BF.


----------



## Aggie

@IDareT'sHair

colouredBeautiful on YouTube has a few videos demonstrating how to style short curly wigs. I love her videos.

I haven't purchased this one yet but I'm eyeing it as my next wig purchase:


No wait! I bought that one already  I forgot


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Aggie said:


> *You can however, use your fingers to run back and forth over the top and you can also pull some of the curls with your fingers to separate them. Hope this helps.*


@Aggie
Do you think you'll have to Cut it any?  The one we got alike?


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> Do you think you'll have to Cut it any?  The one we got alike?


I probably won't at first but as the wig gets older, sure I most likely will cut it. Right now, I don't need to.


----------



## Aggie

That FS1B/33 color should be great in the Outre Big Beautiful Hair 4a and 4c styles. I think I need to prepare a cart but not pulling the trigger just yet though.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

Happy Sunday ladies!
School has started back so everything is a blur lol...
Twists are out. I took them out last week and have been in my stash, mainly using APB but I did a much needed protein treatment last weekend. My hair needed it, it was super dry.

I am going to put the twists back in next month because I want a nice updo to wear with my tiara to celebrate my 40th .

I am trying to figure out what to DC with today for wash day.


----------



## Shay72

So, Food Lion didn't have V05 (tons of Suave but no V05) but I'm set with on the ground locations for Vo5.  I feel like Dollar General may have it too I just haven't stopped in there to check yet. Also I want to buy the strengthening V05 online since I haven't been able to find it on the ground. Then I will have an everyday, clarifier, and strengthening conditioner from one line. I'll continue to shampoo with black soap. My dc's, oils, and treatments will be from the black owned shops. I am so happy with my hair now. I'm starting to love my hair like when I first went natural. The only thing I think I'm missing is steaming with dc and oil which I will get back to eventually. I have cut my routine down so short I need to get myself ready to sit up under that steamer.


----------



## Shay72

Shay72 said:


> Dollar Tree and Family Dollar have V05. I'll be at Food Lion tomorrow so I will check there too. I also decided to buy Softee Indian Hemp hair grease when I was in Family Dollar. We'll see how Shay Shay reacts. I was gonna buy some Blue Magic but the jar is huge so I decided to try something small first. And if it works, good.


I'm also thinking Blue Magic might be too thick for my fine hair. Although I only use grease on my scalp, edges, and ends I don't need it heavy. The Design Essentials that my mom gave me which I am using now and the Softee seem to be the same consistency. So I think that might be best.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Shay72
HV's Almond Glaze is still good.  Also, SSI's Coriander & Fig.  

APB and NG also has some good Grease & Pomades.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@NaturallyATLPCH


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

@IDareT'sHair Hey lady hey!


----------



## Shay72

BrownBetty said:


> @Aggie- I see you!  Beautiful!!
> 
> I am going to move more towards on the ground products.  I will continue to order SSI and APB but that maybe it.  My local target has a lot of product lines.


Yes, I saw Koils by Nature at Target but no V05 .


----------



## Aggie

Shay72 said:


> Yes, I saw Koils by Nature at Target but no V05 .


Some V05 conditioners seem to be missing from the shelves here as well. I remember I could go in the food stores and get it, now not so much. Only a handful of suppliers are carrying them now.


----------



## BrownBetty

Shay72 said:


> Yes, I saw Koils by Nature at Target but no V05 .



Did V05 go out of business?  It never worked for my hair so I stopped even looking for it.  Good luck in your search.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

The only VO5 I've been buying consistently is the Kiwi & Lime Sham.poo & Conditioner.

I use the 'Poo for my Wigs and the Conditioner to Clarify my Hair. 

I am still picking that one up at the Grocery.  Not sure if they are well stocked on _'others'?_ 

I will look next time I go.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Morning Ladies!

Please make it a Great Week.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Aggie said:


> *I probably won't at first but as the wig gets older, sure I most likely will cut it. Right now, I don't need to*.


@Aggie
Excited to get this!


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> Excited to get this!


I'm about to look for something called Weave Aide styling foam I believe it's called. I need it for my curly wigs to help loosen them up when taking them out of the package to use. It will be my first time using it and will report how I like it once I receive it.


----------



## Aggie

*A few minutes ago I bought from www.wigtypes.com:*




Swing It Weave Aide Bouncy Curl Styling Foam 8oz - x8 bottles





Freetress Synthetic Half Wig - DRAWSTRING FULLCAP - CRETA GIRL

#F1B/32/360

Okay I think I'm done purchasing wigs for a while now. I do see a human lace wig that I like but because it cost $299 - I find it extremely cost prohibitive at the moment.


----------



## Aggie

I'll be looking for some Care Free Curl Gold sometime this week. I used it years ago but it tends to be out of stock a lot here so I may have to look online when I can't find it on the ground. I always had the Blue Magic grease but I'm out of it and have to get another jar. 

I will be using these to moisturize and seal like I used to back in the old days when my mom took care of my natural hair as a child. I am really trying to find all my hair products on the ground.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Aggie said:


> *I will be using these to moisturize and seal like I used to back in the old days when my mom took care of my natural hair as a child. I am really trying to find all my hair products on the ground.*


@Aggie 
I See!

*Please let me know how that Foam works


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> I See!
> 
> *Please let me know how that Foam works


Will do @IDareT'sHair. I am eager to try it out.


----------



## divachyk

Hey Ladies, had a hysterectomy yesterday. Got discharged today. Ended up just doing about 9 plaits. Ran out of time to get anything else done. Sore and tired. Hope everyone doing well.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@divachyk

Be Gentle with yourself

Love you Sis.


----------



## divachyk

IDareT'sHair said:


> @divachyk
> 
> Be Gentle with yourself
> 
> Love you Sis.


Love you too sis @IDareT'sHair


----------



## flyygirlll2

@divachyk Hope you have a speedy recovery and take it easy.


----------



## Saludable84

@divachyk wishing you a healthy recovery.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Hi Beautiful Ladies - Have a Happy & Blessed Weekend.

@divachyk 
Remember - Slow Motion Sis.  Take it easy and keep us up to date in this thread while relaxing/recovering.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

@divachyk


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Used Up:
x1 TMC Heavenly Halo (x1 b/up)


----------



## divachyk

Hey Ladies, thank you for the love


----------



## Aggie

I ordered me some Care Free Curl Gold Curl Activator (I can't find this one here on the ground) and Hollywood Beauty Cholesterol from Pharmapacks earlier today. I do want to try them since they are pretty inexpensive and I am moving in that direction hair products wise.

I already had Blue Magic Grease so I'm good with that one. I am so over the expensive online products that didn't do anything dramatically different than the cheaper ones.

Also I tried that Care Free Curl Spray (this one I can find on the ground thankfully) on my hair today and mannnnnn, the shine it left in it's wake was awesome. Plus my hair was really soft, hours and hours later. This one stays in my stash for as long as I can find it.

Oh boy, I am cheating on my SCurl Moisturizing spray but I gatta be honest, the CFCG  is better on my natural hair at the moment.


----------



## Saludable84

@Aggie i got some blue magic with Castor oil. I may just get the blue magic or the green one later, but the one I had left my hair tacky. I’ll go get it later. It’s too much for right now though.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Morning Lovely Ladies!

My SSI from the 50% Sale should be here today.

Other the that, started om my Hair.  Will use up Bask & Bloom's Brahmi (I think I have x2 16 oz b/ups?)


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Aggie 
My Wig came that we got alike.  I put it away for now.  

I see what you meant about lifting it up and not really having to cut it right now.  I didn't try it on.

Do you think you will get a b/up?


----------



## Aggie

Saludable84 said:


> @Aggie i got some blue magic with Castor oil. I may just get the blue magic or the green one later, but the one I had left my hair tacky. I’ll go get it later. It’s too much for right now though.


Oh dear @Saludable84. I have the hair food and the blue one. I won't use it too thickly at first just to see how my hair responds to it. 

It's been a while since I've used it for sealing. And I definitely never used orderedme some Care Free Curl Gold Curl Activator (I can't find this one here on the ground) and Hollywood Beauty Cholesterol from Pharmapacks earlier today. I do want to try them since theyare pretty inexpensive and I am moving inthat direction hair products wise.

I already had Blue Magic Grease so I'mgood with that one. I am so over theexpensive online products that didn't do anything dramatically different than thecheaper ones.

Also I tried that Care Free Curl Spray (thisone I can find on the ground thankfully) onmy hair today and mannnnnn, the shine itleft in it's wake was awesome. Plus my hair was really soft, hours and hours later.This one stays in my stash for as long as Ican find it. over CFCG curl activator. So We shall see and I will report back on how I like  it.


----------



## Saludable84

Aggie said:


> Oh dear @Saludable84. I have the hair food and the blue one. I won't use it too thickly at first just to see how my hair responds to it.
> 
> It's been a while since I've used it for sealing. And I definitely never used orderedme some Care Free Curl Gold Curl Activator (I can't find this one here on the ground) and Hollywood Beauty Cholesterol from Pharmapacks earlier today. I do want to try them since theyare pretty inexpensive and I am moving inthat direction hair products wise.
> 
> I already had Blue Magic Grease so I'mgood with that one. I am so over theexpensive online products that didn't do anything dramatically different than thecheaper ones.
> 
> Also I tried that Care Free Curl Spray (thisone I can find on the ground thankfully) onmy hair today and mannnnnn, the shine itleft in it's wake was awesome. Plus my hair was really soft, hours and hours later.This one stays in my stash for as long as Ican find it. over CFCG curl activator. So We shall see and I will report back on how I like  it.


I’m going to get the blue magic. I think I should’ve just stuck with trying that one. But likely over Shea Butter. I’m trying to retain as much during the winter but I need to be mindful of my coat. They be getting stains.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> My Wig came that we got alike.  I put it away for now.
> 
> I see what you meant about lifting it up and not really having to cut it right now.  I didn't try it on.
> 
> *Do you think you will get a b/up?*


@Aggie


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> My Wig came that we got alike.  I put it away for now.
> 
> I see what you meant about lifting it up and not really having to cut it right now.  I didn't try it on.
> 
> Do you think you will get a b/up?


@IDareT'sHair
I bought 2 of them already. I need to try them on now though. If  I like them a lot i may need to get 2 more before they are out of stock.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Aggie
I got 1b.  What Colors did you get again? 

I need to play around with it at some point and lift & pull.  But it is very cute and the "Curls" look really nice.

Can't wait to try it on!


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> I got 1b.  What Colors did you get again?
> 
> I need to play around with it at some point and lift & pull.  But it is very cute and the "Curls" look really nice.
> 
> Can't wait to try it on!


I think 1 and 1B/33 and yes those curls are really cute.


----------



## Aggie

Oh @IDareT'sHair 

Also I'm about to go out and pick up the Weave Aide Styling Foam to use on the wig. They got here fast.


----------



## Aggie

Saludable84 said:


> I’m going to get the blue magic. I think I should’ve just stuck with trying that one. But likely over Shea Butter. I’m trying to retain as much during the winter but I need to be mindful of my coat. They be getting stains.


I believe the blue one is better actually.


----------



## Shay72

About to grease my hair with some Design Essentials my mama gave me. Dollar General does have V05 but that store was a cluttered mess so that will be a last resort. I've noticed that Shay Shay prefers the Ocean Breeze over the Strawberries and Cream V05.

@divachyk


----------



## rileypak

@divachyk


----------



## rileypak

Well hair is finally getting washed today. 

Beyond Redken/Ouidad Cleansing Oil and MHC Sophia's Hair Grease, I have no idea what I'm using


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> *Well hair is finally getting washed today. *


@rileypak 
......


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Shay72
.....


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My SSI came yesterday. I need to get it out of my Box.


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak
> ......


Redken is on my scalp 
It's really happening


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> *It's really happening *


@rileypak


----------



## Aggie

I'm officially up to 24 wigs purchased for this month. I am indeed out of control and need to stop. Problem is I keep seeing wigs I like. 

I actually gave away approx. 7 wigs from my old stash and a few I threw out because they were pretty worn out. I still have over 40 in my stash though. 

I'm finally experimenting with various colors to make it fun and exciting.


----------



## rileypak

*Used up*
Redken Hair Cleansing Creme (x2 backups, forever repurchase unless ingredients change)


----------



## Saludable84

rileypak said:


> *Used up*
> Redken Hair Cleansing Creme (x2 backups, forever repurchase *unless ingredients change)*


I have three under my bed. I’m good for a few years. They bet not ever change.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Umm....I actually forgot what I ordered from SSI until I opened the box.

Is that Fiddy% still on?

I got: Marshmallow Creme, the Marula Creme, a Pomegranate H.air Creme, an Oil and a back up to the back up of Okra Winfrey.

Everything is new except Okra.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Okay....So SSI's Fiddy% expired 08/13.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Aggie 
Have you worn any of the 24 yet?


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> Have you worn any of the 24 yet?


No I haven't. I am still wearing my hair in a wash and go and have at least one more week before I wash and treat it. Then maybe I'll consider wearing one of them. I do have to give myself a henna treatment as well so I'll see after all that.


----------



## Aggie

I'm considering putting some henna and other ayur-powders in some shampoo/conditioner to use in a wash/cowash to start getting the benefits of them since I'm not going to use them concentrated as much as I had hoped. 

Either way, I have to use up all my herbs and powders in some form or another. I don't want to waste or throw them away.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Aggie said:


> *Either way, I have to use up all my herbs and powders in some form or another. I don't want to waste or throw them away.*


@Aggie
I'll start back on my Ayurveda Powders & Oils heavily this Fall/Winter (hopefully)


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Used Up:
x1 TMC Growth Oil (x2 or x3 b/ups?)


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> I'll start back on my Ayurveda Powders & Oils heavily this Fall/Winter (hopefully)


Girl @IDareT'sHair I have so much herbs and powders I need to use along with some teas as well, I have no idea how I am going to go through it all in a timely fashion. I may have to do a daily or every other day tea rinse and use the up the powders in conditioners and shampoos to use them all up. 

When I am done with most of them, I probably won't be repurchasing. I have a few that may be on my repurchase list but certainly not all of them. I will not be ordering in multiples when I'm done next time around.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Aggie
I have quite a bit of them too. 

I was whipping them into my SB-Blends.

I'll try to see what I can knock out this Fall.

I steep my Teas on the regular, so not "as worried" about those.

If I had invested in a "DC Base" I could probably get through the Powders and Oils rather quickly by Whipping Up a good DC'er


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> I have quite a bit of them too.
> 
> I was whipping them into my SB-Blends.
> 
> I'll try to see what I can knock out this Fall.
> 
> I steep my Teas on the regular, so not "as worried" about those.
> 
> *If I had invested in a "DC Base" I could probably get through the Powders and Oils rather quickly by Whipping Up a good DC'er*



@ bolded, 
Herein lies a great idea. But can't this be done with an existing DC if necessary?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Aggie said:


> *@ bolded,
> Herein lies a great idea. But can't this be done with an existing DC if necessary?*


@Aggie
Yes, I was doing it with JMonique's. 

I don't know what I have in my Current Stash that I would want to "alter" by doing this? 

It would have to be something that I consider pretty lackluster. 

I may find something mediocre to mix with Powders & Oils.

ETA:  I said I wanted to Whip Up a SB Pre-Poo, adding Powders & Oils to a SB Pre-Poo might be an option as well.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

IDareT'sHair said:


> *ETA:  I said I wanted to Whip Up a SB Pre-Poo, adding Ayurveda Powders & Oils to a SB Pre-Poo might be an option as well.*


@Aggie


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> Yes, I was doing it with JMonique's.
> 
> I don't know what I have in my Current Stash that I would want to "alter" by doing this?
> 
> It would have to be something that I consider pretty lackluster.
> 
> I may find something mediocre to mix with Powders & Oils.



@IDareT'sHair, Fantastic idea to use the powders with products that are lackluster. Problem is, I don't have anymore products like that in my stash so I'll find something that I wish to use up for this purpose. 

I know that there are some brands that I probably will not purchase again so I'll use those up first with the powders and go from there.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Aggie said:


> *Fantastic idea to use the powders with products that are lackluster. Problem is, I don't have anymore products like that in my stash*


@Aggie 
This is my problem.


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie


Hmm, ,

I probably might do this with my clay powders in a pre-poo and not necessarily with Shea Butter. 

I am however about to mix some of the solid Black African Soaps I have in my stash into a liquid version of shampoo/soap.


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> This is my problem.


Yeah so as a result, I will simply use the powders up in other products to intensify their effect on my hair.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Aggie said:


> *I am however about to mix some of the solid Black African Soaps I have in my stash into a liquid version of shampoo/soap.*


@Aggie
Another Great Idea.

I bought a Cheap Jar of Queen Helen Cholesterol and that could serve as a base for me to mix in some Ayurveda Powders and Oils.

I originally purchased it to mix with Egg for an Egg Treatment (but never did it). 

But it could definitely serve this purpose as well.


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> Another Great Idea.
> 
> *I bought a Cheap Jar of Queen Helen Cholesterol and that could serve as a base for me to mix in some Ayurveda Powders and Oils.*
> 
> I originally purchased it to mix with Egg for an Egg Treatment (but never did it).
> 
> But it could definitely serve this purpose as well.


This is so true. Great idea too !


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Aggie @Shay72 
JMonique 50% no Code Needed.  Closing in 3 Days will open in December.


----------



## Shay72

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie @Shay72
> JMonique 50% no Code Needed.  Closing in 3 Days will open in December.


Yes, I’m contemplating if I’m going to buy anything. If I do, it will be one of her dc combos.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Shay72
I think Imma get another Rum & Raisin and maybe another Detox DC'er (Rhassoul & Clay)


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Just came up out of JMonique's:
x2 Rum & Raisin (b/ups)
x1 Cleansing Conditioner (b/up)
x1 ACV Rinse
x1 Cherry Bark & Tea Pre-Poo


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie @Shay72
> JMonique 50% no Code Needed.  Closing in 3 Days will open in December.


Only thing I need is underarm deodorants and maybe a few more of the rum and raisin body butter but that's about it. Lemme go see what she still has available.


----------



## Aggie

@Saludable84 I know this isn't the thread for it but if you know our code for MUAC could you PM it to me please? I can't remember it at all.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

It looks like JMonique's Rum & Raisin Body Butter will be my go-to Fall Signature Scent.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ship Ship from:
JMonique Naturals!

Evenin' Ladies!


----------



## Aggie

I also got shipping notifications from Ebonyline (wigs), Manegang.com (wigs), Pharmapacks.com (CFCG and Hollywood Beauty Cholesterol), and B&BW (Sanitizers) - these items have not yet arrived however.

I did get my vitamins from Vitacost.com and allstarhealth.com today.


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> Ship Ship from:
> JMonique Naturals!
> 
> Evenin' Ladies!


 @IDareT'sHair


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Hey Lady Aggie 
@Aggie

Hi Girls!

Was going to get some 45% ST'icals - but when I found out, just about everything was OOS.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I feel like buying something????


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> I feel like buying something????


I have my eye on something too


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> *I have my eye on something too *


@rileypak
What? 

Make Up?

I'm not sure what I want?


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak
> What?
> 
> Make Up?
> 
> I'm not sure what I want?


Mine is electronics


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Currently doing my Hair.  

Haven't used up anything this Wash Day, but a Vial of Scalp Drops.


----------



## BrownBetty

I revisited cream of nature Poo in my stash.  It was great.  It detangled and moisturized, I forgot how good it is.  And cheap!  I will buy another bottle when I am done.  
I had about an inch trimmed off the other day.  I really needed it.  My ends were tangling and acting a dang on donkey.  I also confirmed that I will be in crochet braids for a while.  I have a lot hair and I can't be bothered with it on a daily.  

I need a backup bottle of the redken clarifying poo.


----------



## Shay72

Bought some Sunshine on Thursday and it shipped on Friday. That container I bought at the end of last year lasted until last week.

Realized the V05 Shay Shay loves is called Ocean Refresh not Ocean Breeze. Strawberries & Cream is a no go. Makes my hair a frizzy mess. Coconut Milk calmed it down immediately so it might be good to go. Kiwi Lime might be too drying but y’all know I did Kiwi Lime and a bunch of other steps too so too much . I’ll try it by itself soon. Next to try is the Pomegranate & Grapeseed Strengthening Conditioner. 

Didn’t buy from J. Monique. I’m over it. 

Hoping CeCe Naturals has a good sale soon because I’m interested in like 6-7 of her products.


----------



## Aggie

Hey ladies 

@Shay72, I didn't get anything else from JMonique's either. I think I'm good for a while. I'll wait until she gets back in December.


----------



## Aggie

I bought some Cala Makeup sponges and a cheap LA Girl Mineral pressed powder. It's a little dark but I can make it work.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72 said:


> *Hoping CeCe Naturals has a good sale soon because I’m interested in like 6-7 of her products*.


@Shay72
I've been very pleased with this line.


----------



## Saludable84

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Shay72
> I've been very pleased with this line.



I’m sad I never liked anything I tried, however, my mother loved their stuff. So maybe not a total loss 

Their stuff isn’t heavy enough for my hair. That was the issue.


----------



## Shay72

@IDareT'sHair 
Good to know 

@Saludable84 
That’s also good to know since I have fine hair the line may work for me.


----------



## Shay72

@Aggie 
I plan to check again in December too but not sure I’ll purchase then either.


----------



## Aggie

Shay72 said:


> @Aggie
> I plan to check again in December too but not sure I’ll purchase then either.


@Shay72, She said she will have underarm deodorants in the winter, so I know I will need some of those with some Rum & Raisin Body Butter. These two are on my list from her store for the winter.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Hey Ladies!

@Shay72  I think you'll enjoy her stuff.  

I agree with @Saludable84 her DC'ers are light but work well.  I have been enjoying her products. 

Good Stuff


----------



## rileypak

@IDareT'sHair
Did you preorder your Soultanicals? The Curl Supreme Conditioner is being offered.
(link)


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@rileypak 
I did (after you mentioned it)

I also want the Fro Repair Despair but don't wanna get both of them.

#decisionsdecisions


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak
> I did (after you mentioned it)
> 
> I also want the Fro Repair Despair but don't wanna get both of them.
> 
> #decisionsdecisions


Curl Supreme!!!


----------



## Aggie

Almost bought 4 more wigs tonight but I fought myself hard and won that battle....for now!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@rileypak
Still haven't pulled the Trigger (but think I will).

I just don't wanna pay that $8 for shipping. 

I did buy x2 FroRepair's during  Sale a while back.

And a Fairy Product Godmother blessed me with Strand Repair and Curl Supreme *both discontinued*


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak
> Still haven't pulled the Trigger (but think I will).


I think you should. Who knows when Curl Supreme will pop up again...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Hi PJ's!

So, I checked out with ST'icals and made a Cart of APB Bo.dy Lotions.  I am loving the one(s) I purchased.

My JMonique arrived today.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> *I think you should. *Who knows when Curl Supreme will pop up again...


@rileypak 
 
That's All.


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak
> 
> That's All.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


>


@rileypak 
Durn Pusha'


----------



## rileypak

@IDareT'sHair


Hair day will be tomorrow since I have plans for the holiday weekend. I still have SSI Avocado Moisturizing Conditioner in from over a week ago


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> *I still have SSI Avocado Moisturizing Conditioner in from over a week ago *



@rileypak
................
#nowords


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@rileypak
What are you getting from APB?


----------



## Saludable84

rileypak said:


> @IDareT'sHair
> 
> 
> Hair day will be tomorrow since I have plans for the holiday weekend. I still have SSI Avocado Moisturizing Conditioner in from over a week ago




Why are you like this?


----------



## rileypak

Saludable84 said:


> Why are you like this?


My laziness is something fierce these days


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak
> What are you getting from APB?


Lotus Flower Feminine Wash
Matcha Green Tea Hair Spritz
Papaya Juicee Spritz (maybe)
Blueberry Cheesecake Leave In Conditioner
Apricot Hazelnut Daily Moisturizer
Cupuacu Avocado Daily Moisturizer
Moisturizing Body Wash
Foaming Body Cleansing Creme


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@rileypak
Nice List

@Saludable84
*Cackles at your Rileypak Question*

Gurl....that Sista' know how to stretch a wash day.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Hattace has some APB items on sale.

 I resisted...barely..


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My JMonique came:
x2 Rum 'N Raisin Body Butter (b/up)
x1 Cowash Conditioner (b/up)
x1 Bentonite & Rhassoul DC'er (b/up)
x1 Pre-Poo (b/up)
x1 ACV Rinse (New)*


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@rileypak
Any idea when that APB Code gone be actimavated???

ETA: 8 p.m. EST


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak
> Any idea when that APB Code gone be actimavated???
> 
> ETA: 8 p.m. EST


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


>


@rileypak
Checked out w/my Lotions

All except Amber Romance will be new scents for me (for Fall).


----------



## Aggie

rileypak said:


> @IDareT'sHair
> 
> 
> Hair day will be tomorrow since I have plans for the holiday weekend. I still have SSI Avocado Moisturizing Conditioner in from over a week ago


@rileypak

 Er... What? Girrrrl that's some laziness come over you . Fight it honey...don't let it win


----------



## Aggie

My Manegang.com wig order is finally here and so is my Pharmapacks.com order of CFCG products and Hollywood Beauty Cholesterol treatments. I can't wait to try the HB Cholesterol conditioning treatments. I will report back on those for sure.


----------



## rileypak

Aggie said:


> @rileypak
> 
> Er... What? Girrrrl that's some laziness come over you . Fight it honey...don't let it win


It won't win this week


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> *It won't win this week*


@rileypak
The "new" Weekend Hair Plans Thread is up.... 

You might wanna visit it.


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> The "new" Weekend Hair Plans Thread is up....
> You might wanna visit it.


I slid on in there...


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

Hey y'all! My birthday month is here so I'm bout to turn up.
I got a Tropical Hair Smoothie from ST today, free shipping and 40% off. There was no way I was paying $8.00, glad I waited. That is really the only hair related thing I've bought in a while. 

I will be getting some body washes, lotions, and dry oil sprays from APB. Then I'll be good for a while.

I am getting twists for my birthday in two weeks. Mainly using things in my stash. That LACE Brahmi Root DC???  I do not know what took me so long to try it, that stuff is really, really good!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> *Hey y'all! My birthday month is here so I'm bout to turn up.*


@NaturallyATLPCH 


Well... then I'm bout to get turnt up wid chu!

OT: Yass LACE aka Bask & Bloom Brahmi Ayurvedic Hair Mask is


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Well, lemme get up and stop being a @rileypak and get started on my hair.

Why did I think about leaving this stuff in until tomorrow?..


----------



## Saludable84

I’m washing out DC now. Then twist up. 

One of my pj friends got the olaplex conditioner. Y’all....


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> Well, lemme get up and stop being a @rileypak and get started on my hair.


Luxurious wash day!


----------



## Aggie

I didn't wash my hair today because I'm thinking about only doing so every 2 weeks or so until my hair gets longer. It is certainly holding moisture really well with the CFCG/Blue Magic Grease combo. 

Tonight I used a little Bekura Tonga Mousse sealed with BM grease. I'm going to try and use that up and any other creams in my stash but I will not be repurchasing any of them. 

I will however keep SSI leave-ins as one of the only online purchases in my stash and that's about it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Mornin' Ladies!

No Labor Today!


----------



## felic1

Hello ladies! Happy Labor Day! I wanted to express my condolences about the president harassing the Federal workers about their well earned raise. We need a wall, a parade and air force 1 painted.


----------



## flyygirlll2

Saludable84 said:


> I’m washing out DC now. Then twist up.
> 
> *One of my pj friends got the olaplex conditioner*. Y’all....



Lol. I just bought the shampoo and conditioner for the Sephora sale  

I don’t need this stuff but since the pj part of me hasn’t set sail, here we are .


----------



## rileypak

flyygirlll2 said:


> Lol. I just bought the shampoo and conditioner for the Sephora sale
> 
> I don’t need this stuff but since the pj part of me hasn’t set sail, here we are .


We all gon be Olaplexing around here


----------



## flyygirlll2

rileypak said:


> We all gon be Olaplexing around here



Those pj senses just won’t quit


----------



## Saludable84

Totally forgot to pick up some whipped shampoo.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Hey Ladies!

Picked up x2 Sprouted Curlies DC'ers

Waiting On:
APB
ST'icals
Sprouted Curlies


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Greetings Ladies!

Hope everyone is having a good day.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@shawnyblazes 
SC (Sprouted Curlies) is coming from the same exact place as SSI and CO (so we were right on that)


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

IDareT'sHair said:


> @shawnyblazes
> SC (Sprouted Curlies) is coming from the same exact place as SSI and CO (so we were right on that)


I figured so.  Let me know how you like it.


----------



## Shay72

Finally pulled the trigger on CeCe Naturals. She has 30% off when you buy two products. No code needed. Sale is good through 9/14. I purchased the Castor Oil set- leave in and hair grease. Additionally I purchased the fermented rice set which includes shampoo, conditioner and dc. There are a few more products I wanted to try but I thought I would start with this. Ya'll know I don't like having a bunch a products I don't like so I started small. 

So regarding V05, Ocean Refresh is the MVP. I will stock up on it. Most likely will just put it on my grocery pickup list every week.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Shay72

Lemme know what you think about CeCe's! 

I have:
Ayurvedic Brahmi Mud Mask 4oz
JBCO  Hair Lotion 8oz
JBCO Whipped Hair Grease 4oz
Banana DC'er 4oz
Avocado DC'er 4oz
Fermented Rice Water DC'er 4oz
ACV & Honey Rejuvenating Hair Creme 4oz
Herb Infused Pomade 4oz


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My Sprouted Curlies should be here tomorrow!

from the makers of: SheScentIt and Curl Origin


----------



## Shay72

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Shay72
> 
> Lemme know what you think about CeCe's!
> 
> I have:
> Ayurvedic Brahmi Mud Mask 4oz
> JBCO  Hair Lotion 8oz
> JBCO Whipped Hair Grease 4oz
> Banana DC'er 4oz
> Avocado DC'er 4oz
> Fermented Rice Water DC'er 4oz
> ACV & Honey Rejuvenating Hair Creme 4oz
> Herb Infused Pomade 4oz


I still want to try the following:
Banana & coconut DC
ACV & Honey Rejuvenating Conditioning Cream 
Aloe Vera & Primrose Detangler Spray
Herb infused pomade


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Shay72 
She usually ships fast so please report back when you use something


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Found a jar of that Le'Moku DC'er yesterday when I was in my Stash.


----------



## BrownBetty

IDareT'sHair said:


> My Sprouted Curlies should be here tomorrow!
> 
> from the makers of: SheScentIt and Curl Origin



Lemme go look.  SSI is one of my main product lines.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My Sprouted Curlies is here!


----------



## Aggie

Last night I ordered another 4 wigs called Outre Duby human hair Finger Roll from wigtypes.com....again!

Two of them are mine, 1 is for my sister and 1 is for a friend of mine. They saw it on my head and absolutely love it and demanded that I get them one .


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> Found a jar of that Le'Moku DC'er yesterday when I was in my Stash.


I forgot all about that


----------



## Aggie

*This morning from Samsbeauty.com I bought:*

1 Sensationnel Rule Breaker wig
1 Sensationnel Game Changer wig
1 Outre Evony wig
and 1 STYLE FACTOR Edge Booster


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> *I forgot all about that *


@rileypak
Gyrl....You and me boff!...


----------



## Shay72

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Shay72
> She usually ships fast so please report back when you use something


Will do


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Used Up:
x1 SSI White Chocolate & Pumpkin Cowash Conditioner (no b/ups)
x1 BM Avocado Creme Rinse (no b/ups? I might have 1 somewhere)
x1 HQS Coconut & Lime Cleanser (several b/ups)
x1 TMC Easy on The Curls (coupla' b/ups)


----------



## Aggie

Finally used up a jar of Dominican Magic Deep Fortifying Conditioner. I liked this one for strengthening and moving on to the moisturizing one called DM Revitalizing Hair Mask - which I already find very moisturizing. It has a lot of slip and if if I may get some more during a very goof sale.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Aggie said:


> *Finally used up a jar of Dominican Magic Deep Fortifying Conditioner. I liked this one for strengthening and moving on to the moisturizing one called DM Revitalizing Hair Mask - which I already find very moisturizing*


@Aggie 
WOW!  Glad you used up something.


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> WOW!  Glad you used up something.


Me too @IDareT'sHair. It was taking a minute moving something outta my stash . 

I should be finished with a bottle of Phitopecia Scalp drops this week as well. I'm about to use some of it on my scalp right now.


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> Used Up:
> x1 SSI White Chocolate & Pumpkin Cowash Conditioner (no b/ups)
> x1 BM Avocado Creme Rinse (no b/ups? I might have 1 somewhere)
> x1 HQS Coconut & Lime Cleanser (several b/ups)
> x1 TMC Easy on The Curls (coupla' b/ups)



Girl I see you been using up some stuff yourself @IDareT'sHair. Good job .


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Aggie said:


> *Me too. It was taking a minute moving something outta my stash . *
> 
> I should be finished with a bottle of Phitopecia Scalp drops this week as well. I'm about to use some of it on my scalp right now.


@Aggie
Like you said it takes a minute. 

And then you staring in the face of backups!....



Aggie said:


> *Girl I see you been using up some stuff yourself. Good job* .


@Aggie
Trying Gyrl. 

Tryin'


----------



## Aggie

Today I bought one more ProGel Max (this Dominican gel is awesome. I mean there's absolutely no flakes, it's not sticky and it does not leave my hair hard and stiff. It leaves my hair quite soft actually.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Happy Mondays Beautiful Black Queens!

Thinking about my Bla.ck Fri.day wish list.  Will be really slim to non-existent this year..... 

So far, Sprouted Curlies (SSI or CO), Siamese Twists and APB have made the cut.  

Not sure what I'm getting from APB, but more than likely, I'll be getting something.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My APB Bo.dy Lotio.ns Shipped!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Can't wait to get my APB Lot.ions!  

Will save JMoniques Rum 'N Raisin Bod.y Creme until Winter.

Will use APB for early Fall.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My Neo.cell Keratin Supplements came today (x3 boxes).  

Will add these to either:  Biotin, Bamboo or Phytophanere.

Will use the Neo.cell Keratin Supplements along with one of those mentioned above.


----------



## rileypak

My APB whipped shampoos arrived!


----------



## Aggie

I have some African black soap dissolving in a bowl to make some liquid soap.. I'm thinking about adding some shea butter to it for softening my skin and hair.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@rileypak 
That was quick!

@Aggie 
Sounds like a good idea.  Wonder how it would smell with a drop of Fragrance Oil?


----------



## Saludable84

Aggie said:


> I have some African black soap dissolving in a bowl to make some liquid soap.. I'm thinking about adding some shea butter to it for softening my skin and hair.


I make it as a shampoo. Been doing that for a while now. My scalp is less itchy. I mix mine with glycerin and Castor oil. I may have put Shea oil in the last batch. I don’t find it to be stripping, but I do like that my hair hasn’t been dry and my curls seem to look healthier.


----------



## Aggie

Saludable84 said:


> I make it as a shampoo. Been doing that for a while now. My scalp is less itchy. I mix mine with glycerin and Castor oil. I may have put Shea oil in the last batch. I don’t find it to be stripping, but I do like that my hair hasn’t been dry and my curls seem to look healthier.


Awesome. I have some glycerin and castor oil in my stash. Better go take those out to use as well.


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak
> That was quick!
> 
> @Aggie
> Sounds like a good idea.  Wonder how it would smell with a drop of Fragrance Oil?


I will be using some essential oils @IDareT'sHair. I have to make 2 separate batches, one as a body wash and one as a hair shampoo.


----------



## Aggie

Tonight I added some more soap to my water with black soap. It seemed a little too thin for my liking so I may have used too much water last night. I will let it melt overnight and see if it's better tomorrow and ready for mixing.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Found a couple Jars of APB UCS out in Garage Fridge. 

I also had x2-x3 16oz bottles of OHM Hair Dew and a few other "serious" items I really need to get to.

So my BF will be on the low-low in 2018.

Hopefully, deep discounts won't pull me in.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Waiting On:
Soultanicals (x2 Orders)
APB Lotions
Weave & Wig Mousse Thank you @Aggie


----------



## Aggie

You're quite welcome @IDareT'sHair.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Aggie
Appreciate you Sis.  

It will be here tomorrow!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I briefly worked on my very limited BF list today.  

I have items from Sprouted Curlies, Curl Origin & SSI.

Need to ask APB a question.


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> Appreciate you Sis.
> 
> It will be here tomorrow!


And I you @IDareT'sHair. So, where did you get your wig mousse from?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Aggie
A.ma.zon (Prime)


----------



## Shay72

My CeCe Naturals has shipped. Based on her shipping times I was thinking it would should ship next Monday. So I’m happy it shipped early.

My V05 team:
Kiwi & Lime
Ocean Refresh
Pomegranate & Grapeseed


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72 said:


> *My CeCe Naturals has shipped. Based on her shipping times I was thinking it would should ship next Monday. So I’m happy it shipped early.*


@Shay72
Yeah she ships

ETA: I saw your VO5 MVP's!  

How often are you Cowashing now?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My APB Lotions came today!

There are a couple scents I chose that I don't _think_ I care for. 

I'll give them to my cousin and keep trying.


----------



## Shay72

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Shay72
> Yeah she ships
> 
> ETA: I saw your VO5 MVP's!
> 
> How often are you Cowashing now?


Daily


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72 said:


> *Daily*


@Shay72
That's what I thought.

So what are your Fall/Winter plans for Shay-Shay?  

How long does a bottle of VO5 last you?


----------



## Shay72

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Shay72
> That's what I thought.
> 
> So what are your Fall/Winter plans for Shay-Shay?
> 
> How long does a bottle of VO5 last you?


Fall/Winter plans?
I may cut down on the cowashing  this fall/winter but most likely not. I will attempt to DC 2x/week but most times I forget. I  also plan to buy me a steamer soon. 

How long does a bottle of V05 last?
When I open a new bottle I will let you know how long it lasts.

CeCe sent me a message saying although she has shipped my order it may take longer than usual since she is based in NC. I figured that but I appreciate she took the time to take that extra step. I told her this too. Ya'll know I love some good customer service. I also asked her a question on Instagram and she responded. She's already standing out and I haven't tried a product yet.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Shay72
Yep she is very responsive.  I forgot she is in NC. 

It's a good thing VO5 makes those larger bottles..  I buy my Kiwi Clarifying in the Larger bottles usually 2 for $3.00


----------



## Aggie

I picked up some packages from the courier today - one from Amazon, my Samsbeauty.com and wigtypes.com wig orders. My Olaplex order hasn't shipped as yet.


----------



## Aggie

I just ordered 2 bottles of Lustrasilk Curl Max Activator Moisturizer from walmart.com.  Can't wait to try this one and compare it to CFCG Curl Activator.


----------



## Shay72

Just wondering which is the proper way: “laying here” or “lying here”? Regardless I’m doing one of them and trying to talk myself into washing my hair. I was supposed to do it yesterday. Let me go ahead and do it to give my hair time to fully dry so I can grease my scalp tonight.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Happy Monday Ladies


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Still waiting 0n ST'icals.  I think that's it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Saludable84  Beautiful Avi


----------



## Saludable84

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Saludable84  Beautiful Avi


Thank you.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Saludable84 
Yep.  Very Nice!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Finished Up on Saturday:
x1 JMonique Burdock Root & Nettle (no back-ups?- maybe x1?)


----------



## Aggie

Tonight I finished up a bottle of Bambu Scalp Drops and now moving on to Baba de Caracol Scalp Drops tomorrow night.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Hi Ladies!

Have a Great Day!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Went over to Curl Origin and was able to grab x4 Overnight Masks (which was on my BF list) and a staple from this line.

I hope CO comes back.


----------



## KinksAndInk

Got my APB yesterday. Still waiting on KindredButters. I'm thinking about making today wash day or possibly Thursday. I scheduled an appointment to meet with the admissions counselor for my MSN tomorrow so I don't feel like doing that and wash day. I work this weekend and if these past few days are any indication of how things will be for the next few weeks, I'd like spend the next few days doing nothing at all.


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> Went over to Curl Origin and was able to grab x4 Overnight Masks (which was on my BF list) and a staple from this line.
> 
> I hope CO comes back.


Me too. I bought 6 jars of the same mask.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Aggie 
Using Dom-Magic Scalp Drops!  I really, really like these Sis.


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> Using Dom-Magic Scalp Drops!  I really, really like these Sis.


@IDareT'sHair, I'm so happy you like the drops. I love them too.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> Using Dom-Magic Scalp Drops!  I really, really like these Sis.




@IDareT'sHair  tell me about these drops.


----------



## rileypak

Curl Origin got me


----------



## IDareT'sHair

shawnyblazes said:


> * tell me about these drops.*


@shawnyblazes 
Very Tingly & Very Stimulating


rileypak said:


> *Curl Origin got me*


@rileypak 
Good!

It's about Time!


----------



## Shay72

My CeCe Naturals arrived today. I will try them the first week of October after my monthly clarifying session.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Shay72 
Can't wait for your review!


----------



## Shay72

@IDareT'sHair 
I just went back to look at her shop again and the 30% off sale is still going on. You have to buy two items.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Good Morning Lovely Ladies!

Bought x5 APB Lotions hated the scents on two which I will pass on to my cousin.

If anyone knows any goodt Fall Scents that you've tried - let me know what you are liking that's fallish - and either spicy or musky.

I love Amber Romance - but would like to change it up.  The other three are workable.

I had Currant & Pear but it wasn't scented at all.

I think she forgot to add scent, so an unscented is cool I guess.

I plan to get more Lotions during her next Sale, but want some suggestions that are Cakey or Fruity.  And definitely not Floral.

JMonique's Rum 'N Raisin is the perfect Fall/Winter Scent.  I will save those for when it's Cold out since it is a heavier cream...


----------



## KinksAndInk

Morning @IDareT'sHair . I was just looking at APB's scents, making my BF list and was looking into some new to me scents. So I'll be watching for replies. The one scent I will always get is NagChampa. It's a soft, powdery musky scent. I have various APB products in this scent. Loved it so much that I got a bottle of the fragrance oil from Piping.Rock to use for my DIY projects.

Thinking about trying snickers coffee, Egyptian dragon, Tuscan blood orange, Adriatic fig, Cypress and citron and agave musk.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

KinksAndInk said:


> Morning.was just looking at APB's scents, making my BF list and was looking into some new to me scents. So I'll be watching for replies. The one scent I will always get is* NagChampa. *It's a soft, powdery musky scent. I have various APB products in this scent. Loved it so much that I got a bottle of the fragrance oil from Piping.Rock to use for my DIY projects.
> 
> Thinking about trying snickers coffee, *Egyptian dragon,* Tuscan blood orange, Adriatic fig, Cypress and citron and *agave musk.*


@KinksAndInk 
I'll try NagChampa based on your recommendation.

I just bought the other two @ bolded.   Wearing one today.  It's nice & light.  I think it's the Egyptian Dragon.  I'll let you know when I get home from work.  I'll wear the Agave Musk tomorrow.  I think I like the Egyptian Dragon one better tho'.

I also thought about Adriatic Fig.  Will talk to Erica.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@KinksAndInk 
The Lotion I wore yesterday was the Moroccan one.


----------



## KinksAndInk

IDareT'sHair said:


> @KinksAndInk
> The Lotion I wore yesterday was the Moroccan one.


Thanks. May have to add that scent to the list.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

KinksAndInk said:


> *Thanks. May have to add that scent to the list.*


@KinksAndInk 
Will try the Egyptian one today.


----------



## KinksAndInk

My KindredButters is out for delivery.  Will be trying the leave-in on my next wash day. Don't think I'm ordering anything else until BF sales. Sometime next week I'll be doing my fall inventory.

Also used up my last NurCreations avocado DC. I think she closed her business...wouldn't repurchase either way. Amazing product, poor customer service.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

KinksAndInk said:


> *Also used up my last NurCreations avocado DC.* I think she closed her business...wouldn't repurchase either way. *Amazing product*, poor customer service.


@KinksAndInk
I'm holding on to my Jar(s).  

I have x1 open and x1 unopened jar.  I agree about her "snark".


----------



## KinksAndInk

IDareT'sHair said:


> @KinksAndInk
> I'm holding on to my Jar(s).
> 
> I have x1 open and x1 unopened jar.  I agree about her "snark".


I thought about holding on to it but then I was like forget it. Gotta use it eventually.


----------



## Aggie

I have some henna sitting to apply to my hair later today hopefully.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Mornin' Ladies!

Getting ready to start on my Hair.  Will probably use up a couple things.

Ran up in Bekura looking for 40% off YAM and of course it wasn't "On Sale"


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Lawd....I feel like buyin' somethin'


----------



## KinksAndInk

IDareT'sHair said:


> Lawd....I feel like buyin' somethin'


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Used Up:
x1 HQS Coconut & Lime (several b/ups)
x1 Mielle Cleansing (x2 b/ups)
x1 Cathy Howse UBH Liter (x2 16oz b/ups - bought one forgot I bought it and bought another one)


----------



## Aggie

Morning everyone. Already henna'ed my hair overnight. Right now I have to head out the door to run some errands and will finish my hair later with indigo, deep conditioning, M/S. 

I have to say my henna application was very easy and I think it was because I applied the henna right over my heavily sealed hair in BM grease.


----------



## Aggie

So far this morning I have used up a jar of Dominican Magic Nourishing Revitalizing Hair Mask co-washing out the henna.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

KinksAndInk said:


>


@KinksAndInk
.....

I was having Package withdraw then I remember Curl Origin.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Used Soultanicals Rice Rinse Today.  Smells Herbally - but not off-putting. 

1st time trying.  You are suppose to leave it on 20 minutes and Rinse Out.

Will use this the next few weeks as a Final R/O Treatment.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I keep forgetting about my ST'icals Order.


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> Ran up in Bekura looking for 40% off YAM and of course it wasn't "On Sale"


Neither was the Honey Latte Hair Milk


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Today also used up:
x1 16oz BM Avocado Conditioner (no b/ups?) 

*had this for years got it on a good discount*  However, I'd buy it again if I got it on another good deal.  Very Nice.


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> Today also used up:
> x1 16oz *BM Avocado Conditioner* (no b/ups?)
> 
> *had this for years got it on a good discount*  However, I'd buy it again if I got it on another good deal.  Very Nice.


@IDareT'sHair 
Which vendor is this please?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Aggie said:


> *Which vendor is this please?*


@Aggie 
BeeMine


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Aggie
How'd Your Indigo turn out?


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> How'd Your Indigo turn out?


It turned out okay. I have a few orange colored hair from my henna in the middle of my hair but the rest of it came out fine. The edges are great and that's what matters most to me. I didn't use any heat like I usually do for about 1 of the 3 hours I normally keep the indigo on. That one hour of using heat actually helps darken the hair tremendously.


----------



## Shay72

*Finished *

Ocean Refresh V05 conditioner- @IDareT'sHair I will let you know how long the bottle I opened on Friday lasts. I alternate it with the Pomegranate & Grapeseed V05 Conditioner.
Design Essentials Herbal Complex 4 Hair & Scalp Treatment
Started using Softee Indian Hemp hair grease today. I plan to alternate it with Hair Fertilizer which my mama swears by. Once I finish the Softee I will try the Castor Oil hair grease from CeCe Naturals. My ultimate goal is to find 2-3 natural hair greases to alternate with Hair Fertilizer and to use the Softee as a back up if needed.


----------



## Shay72

@IDareT'sHair 
Based on previous posts I'm thinking you haven't tried the Herbal Pomade from CeCe Naturals yet? I'm worried about that Cayenne Pepper. Ya'll know I don't like tingling.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72 said:


> *Based on previous posts I'm thinking you haven't tried the Herbal Pomade from CeCe Naturals yet? I'm worried about that Cayenne Pepper. Ya'll know I don't like tingling.*


@Shay72
I have not.  I was/am saving it for Fall/Winter.

If you buy/try it again, you can request no Cayenne.  

Gurl....I know you hate Tingling.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72 said:


> *My ultimate goal is to find 2-3 natural hair greases to alternate with* *Hair Fertilizer* and to use the Softee as a back up if needed.


@Shay72
Hair Fertilizer "Tingles" to me.  

Speaking of "Natural Hair Grease" - I love: Camille Rose Ajani Growth Balm and SSI's Coriander & Fig.

OT:  Saw some really Cute Journals the other day and naturally thought of you.


----------



## Aggie

Just massaged in some Baba de caracol Scalp Drops a few minutes ago. This one is not as tingly as the other drops I've used so far. It does tingle, but not as much. My Bambu drops left my scalp feeling very invigorated.  I may have to add some essential oils to it to get my tingle on with this one.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Got a Ship Notice from Soultanicals


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Waiting on:
b/up LSW147 from Hairbi.rd
x1 Liter of ST'icals Conditioning Cream & x1 Master Cleanse Detox
x4 Curl Origin's Overnight Mask


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> Waiting on:
> *b/up LSW147 from Hairbi.rd*
> x1 Liter of ST'icals Conditioning Cream & x1 Master Cleanse Detox
> x4 Curl Origin's Overnight Mask



@IDareT'sHair, @bolded - I see you already got your back up of the LSW147 wig from hairbird . I do the same thing. 

When I find something I like a lot, I always go in and get a back-up straight away just in case they go out of stock. I don't want to risk that happening to me.


----------



## Shay72

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Shay72
> Hair Fertilizer "Tingles" to me.
> 
> Speaking of "Natural Hair Grease" - I love: Camille Rose Ajani Growth Balm and SSI's Coriander & Fig.
> 
> OT:  Saw some really Cute Journals the other day and naturally thought of you.


You know what you're right, now that I think about it Hair Fertilizer does tingle . I'm going to send CeCe a message about the herbal pomade. I want to do another order with her before Black Friday so I can get my list together. I'm thinking my BF list will include CeCe Naturals (if I ultimately like her products), Sarenzo and J Monique.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Shay72 
Gurl...I will "Notes To Seller" in a minute and tell them not to add something.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Waiting On:
Soultanicals
Curl Origin

Hey Ladies!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My Curl Origin (x4 Overnight Masks Shipped).  I have x1 unopened b/up.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Morning Ladies!

Have a Blessed Day!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Picked Up:
x3 Blueberry & Mint Scalp Tea (another item on my BF list).  

I may need about x3 more this Winter tho' - so I may hafta' grab a couple more BF or CM.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Mornin' Ladies!

I was just fittna' call @rileypak and @shawnyblazes up inchear to see what ST'icals was talmbout in that looonnngggg email.

But my Package musta' arrived last night cause when I backed out of my Garage this a.m. it was sitting on da'Porch.

Imma 'bout to ask her in her next Liter Sale to offer *discontinued* Stand Repair.


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> I was just fittna' call @rileypak and @shawnyblazes up inchear to see what ST'icals was talmbout in that looonnngggg email.


I saw an email about a Pumpkin collection (basically all the previous pumpkin stuff they have offered)? I didn't read much else of it


----------



## rileypak

I still haven't done my hair yet. I have at least undone my twists


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

rileypak said:


> I saw an email about a Pumpkin collection (basically all the previous pumpkin stuff they have offered)? I didn't read much else of it


Me either.  I got my bundle and kept it moving.  @IDareT'sHair


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

I'm formulating Black Friday. 

Shescentit. 

Soultanicals Chebe deep conditioner. 

That’s about it for right now


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@shawnyblazes @rileypak 
I saw Delivery issue and Fed-Ex and I glazed over


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

I received my house of beauty and curl origin orders.  I’m so happy when boxes arrive, lol.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Hey Ladies!

Have a Blessed Week


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> Hey Ladies!
> 
> Have a Blessed Week


Hi @IDareT'sHair, when is the Bath and Body Works $8.95 3 wick candle sale again please? I can't remember. I want to put my cart together about a week in advance just so I don't miss it.


----------



## Aggie

Massaged my scalp with some Baba de Caracol Scalp drops with JBCO last night and will again tonight.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Texture me natural has a sale.  It’s 25% off and she has new items. 

I’ve made three carts and I keep hitting X.  

The code is wknd25.  It ends tonight.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Aggie said:


> *Hi when is the Bath and Body Works $8.95 3 wick candle sale again please? I can't remember. I want to put my cart together about a week in advance just so I don't miss it.*


@Aggie
I think the 1st week of Nov?


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> I think the 1st week of Nov?


Thanks love. Okay so I'll start filling up my cart with candles at the end of October then.


----------



## rileypak

Going to clarify tonight. I haven't figured out anything past that though.


----------



## rileypak

Clarify cancelled. Now I'm down to at least wetting my twists.
Maybe I will just use the Cantu ACV Root Rinse.

The laziness is real over here 

OAN, I should have grabbed a bottle of the Devacurl Buildup Buster from Ulta when it was half off earlier this week


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> *Going to clarify tonight. I haven't figured out anything past that though. *





rileypak said:


> *Clarify cancelled*.
> 
> *The laziness is real over here *


@GGsKin  See How Ya'll Do?  

Look at this.
@rileypak


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> @GGsKin  See How Ya'll Do?
> Look at this.
> @rileypak


Twists are undone now! 
I'm that much closer to actual wash day


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> *Twists are undone now! *
> *I'm that much closer to actual wash day*


@rileypak

Thank Da' Lawd!

Proud of you Sis.


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak
> 
> Thank Da' Lawd!
> 
> Proud of you Sis.


----------



## GGsKin

IDareT'sHair said:


> @GGsKin  See How Ya'll Do?
> 
> Look at this.
> @rileypak





I need someone here who cares as much as me, to take over when I just can't be


----------



## IDareT'sHair

GGsKin said:


> *I need someone here who cares as much as me, to take over when I just can't be*


@GGsKin
Is that AO still marinating in yo' head?

ETA: Thanks for reminding me I have some AO!


----------



## GGsKin

IDareT'sHair said:


> @GGsKin
> Is that AO still marinating in yo' head?



Nah, I've been relatively proactive this week. I washed that out on Sunday because I needed my hair to be dry by Tuesday morning. I even dusted and remoisturised last night.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@GGsKin 


@rileypak 
How far have you gotten?


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak
> How far have you gotten?


Twists undone


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> *Twists undone *


@rileypak 
Ummm...that still kinda sounds like Step 1

I'll catch you tomorrow.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@shawnyblazes 
Mornin' Sis!....


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Shay72
I made a little small reup from CeeCee's (x1 JBCO Grease & x1 Herbal Pomade) - both b/ups.

It came yesterday.  I may hafta' grab something from her on BF.  Maybe a Fermented RW DC'er?


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

@IDareT'sHair  Morning luv! How was your night?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@shawnyblazes 
Peaceful Gurl.  Peaceful.

And your's?  

How's that BF List coming?


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Since Im on mornings come 10 pm and Im in bed knocked out most night lol.


 I got my ayurveda cart ready, plotting on Shescentit and thinking about who might tempt me  @IDareT'sHair 

Maybe Sarenzo... dunno about Soultanicals @IDareT'sHair


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@shawnyblazes
Welp.  I think I'll seriously give a look at:
Sprouted Curlies
APB
Bekura YAM (I don't want to buy it, but I want it).   I also wouldn't mind having a Vanilla Whiskey, but that's doing too much with Bekura and them high prices.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Hmm... now that you mention APB I do need some  Ultra conditioning souffle @IDareT'sHair


----------



## IDareT'sHair

shawnyblazes said:


> *Hmm... now that you mention APB I do need some  Ultra conditioning souffle*


@shawnyblazes 
N-I-C-E

I've been using this lately.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@shawnyblazes
I have, but still haven't tried:
Ayurvedic Mud Mask
Bamboo Strengthening
Keratin Treatment


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

IDareT'sHair said:


> @shawnyblazes
> I have, but still haven't tried:
> Ayurvedic Mud Mask
> Bamboo Strengthening
> Keratin Treatment



 I didnt like the ayurvedic mud. It was "okay"   I just get the UCS and call it a day.  I did like that chocolate mask she had too.  BUt the UCS is BAE of all BAEs  @IDareT'sHair


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@shawnyblazes
What were your feelings on the Pumpkin one?  I like that one too.

I bought the Mud Mask to use as a Pre-Poo.  I received a 4oz on a swap and I bought an 8oz.

Maybe I'll overnight with it tomorrow.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

IDareT'sHair said:


> @shawnyblazes
> What were your feelings on the Pumpkin one?  I like that one too.
> 
> I bought the Mud Mask to use as a Pre-Poo.  I received a 4oz on a swap and I bought an 8oz.



Oh, I did have that one too, lol.   It was okay, for some reason, nothing tops UCS after I tried it. Everything went to the let me use up so I can get to that ulta conditioning souffle.  I dont buy any others anymore....... unless its a good sale and Im using it to rinse out some henna  @IDareT'sHair


----------



## rileypak

My Curl Origin order arrived. I forgot all about it


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Ladies, anyone know what happened  to entwine couture ?


----------



## Aggie

shawnyblazes said:


> Ladies, anyone know what happened  to entwine couture ?


I have no idea, so sorry.


----------



## Aggie

I picked up my Curl Origin and Olaplex packages from the courier today. I can't wait to try them out.


----------



## Aggie

My BF list is short this year. I only want B&BW candles and body creams, and JMoniques Naturals Rum and Raisin Body Butter and underarm deodorants, but that's it for now.

I'm currently working my way through my herbs and ayurveda powders used in tea rinses. It's taking a while but I'm hard at it. So I really don't need any herbs or powders right now, except henna and indigo for coloring my hair.

I have enough of them to last another year even if I mix a batch of it once a week. I make enough tea to use at least 4 to 5 days out of the week by the way.


----------



## Aggie

rileypak said:


> My Curl Origin order arrived. I forgot all about it


Not me . I was eagerly awaiting my CO package. I already packed them away because they are new, I will use them a little later for now. I need to use up a lot of my older product stash for right now.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@rileypak
My Curls Blue.berry & Mint Scalp Tea came and I forgot all about it


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Happy Weekend Ladies!

@shawnyblazes Wha 'Chu 'Durin'?


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

IDareT'sHair said:


> Happy Weekend Ladies!
> 
> @shawnyblazes Wha 'Chu 'Durin'?



At work ready to go and I just got here about an hour ago , lolol


@IDareT'sHair


----------



## IDareT'sHair

shawnyblazes said:


> *At work ready to go and I just got here about an hour ago , lolol*


@shawnyblazes 
Enjoy your Day


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

IDareT'sHair said:


> @shawnyblazes
> Enjoy your Day



 You too, Imma* try* and be productive @IDareT'sHair


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Aggie said:


> *I'm currently working my way through my herbs and ayurveda powders used in tea rinses. It's taking a while but I'm hard at it. So I really don't need any herbs or powders right now*


@Aggie 
Doing this and will start _hard_ on the Ayurveda Powders (and Oil)  later this Fall/Winter.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

shawnyblazes said:


> *You too, Imma try and be productive   *


@shawnyblazes 
I hear ya'....Me Too!


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> Doing this and will start _hard_ on the Ayurveda Powders (and Oil)  later this Fall/Winter.


Crap! I forgot I have quite a bit of ayurveda oils to use up as well. Thanks for the reminder. How are you using up your oils @IDareT'sHair? Prepoo, oil rinse, etc?


----------



## Shay72

If I get one more mf email from Keravada....

I'm slowly unsubscribing to a lot of emails.


----------



## rileypak

Shay72 said:


> If I get one more mf email from Keravada....
> 
> I'm slowly unsubscribing to a lot of emails.


SAME!!!


----------



## Aggie

Shay72 said:


> If I get one more email from Keravada....
> 
> *I'm slowly unsubscribing to a lot of emails*.


So am I @Shay72. I was getting way too many emails myself.


----------



## Aggie

Just put a bunch of herbs together in a medium sized pot to boil and make me some more tea rinse for next week. 

*Tonight I used:*

Amla
Kalpi Tone
Shikakai
Brahmi
Hibiscus
Rose Powder
CP Tea Rinse blend of herbs
Earl Grey Black Tea from www.herbco.com
Rose Hips from herbco

I sealed all the powders in either knee-hi stockings and all other herbs in spice bags and threw them all in a pot of distilled water. It's now simmering on the stove. I'll put the whole pot in the fridge to steep overnight and then remove the herbs after they've cooled when I get off work tomorrow afternoon.


----------



## Aggie

*I finally used up:*

1 box of Brahmi Powder
1 box of Kalpi Tone Powder
1 box of Amla Powder
1 box of Rose Petal Powder
1 box of Hibiscus Teabags
1 small bag of black tea from herbco.com

I have many backups of all the above.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Aggie said:


> *Prepoo, oil rinse, etc?*


@Aggie
Basically for HOTs (Hot Oil Treatments) 

I have also used them for an Oil Rinse.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72 said:


> *If I get one more mf email from Keravada....*





rileypak said:


> *SAME!!!*





Aggie said:


> *I was getting way too many emails myself.*


@Shay72 @rileypak @Aggie
Ya'll leave that Man Alone!

He tryna' make his coins.

WOO LAWD I been getting bombed and home and at work!


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> *Basically for HOTs (Hot Oil Treatments)*
> 
> I have also used them for an Oil Rinse.



Ohhhh okay @IDareT'sHair. 

Now how do you do your hot oil treatments please? Do you heat up the oils first, then add it to your hair? Do you still deep condition after or before the oil treatment? 

Do you steam with it or just let the warm oil sit on your hair with a plastic cap on? I don't do these so I'm so sorry for all the questions. 

I do know that I can add some oil to my deep conditioner and do a 2 in 1 treatment but I dunno if I'd like it that way. Unless of course, the DC is hard to work with and doesn't cooperate well with my hair.


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Shay72 @rileypak @Aggie
> Ya'll leave that Man Alone!
> 
> He tryna' make his coins.
> 
> WOO LAWD I been getting bombed and home and at work!


Girl @IDareT'sHair Ain't nobody gat time for alladem emails.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Aggie
I do DC afterwards.  I used my Electric Heat Cap with a Plastic Cap for about 20-30 minutes.

Sometimes I do it on Cleansed Hair, sometimes I do it on Dry Hair before I cleanse.

And then sometimes I use it under Saran Wrap/Plastic Cap as an overnight Oil Treatment.

I have a couple W-E-N Oils I need to use up. 

I may have x1 unopened bottle and half of an open bottle.


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> I do DC afterwards.  I used my Electric Heat Cap with a Plastic Cap for about 20-30 minutes.
> 
> Sometimes I do it on Cleansed Hair, sometimes I do it on Dry Hair before I cleanse.
> 
> And then sometimes I use it under Saran Wrap/Plastic Cap as an overnight Oil Treatment.
> 
> I have a couple W-E-N Oils I need to use up.
> 
> I may have x1 unopened bottle and half of an open bottle.


Oh okay. So you use it multiple ways. Awesome! This tells me I can get creative and use mine different ways too.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Aggie said:


> *Girl ain't nobody gat time for alladem emails. *


@Aggie
Woo.....Clawd Chile I feel like I'm being trolled.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Aggie said:


> *Oh okay. So you use it multiple ways. Awesome! This tells me I can get creative and use mine different ways too. *


@Aggie
I've also used them to whip up SB Batches too!


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> Woo.....Clawd Chile I feel like I'm being trolled.


  So funny .


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> I've also used them to whip up SB Batches too!


Wow so many ideas I can use. Thank you so much for sharing @IDareT'sHair


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Used Up:
x1 APB USC (anywhere from x2-x4 b/ups)


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Pulled Out:
Le' Moku
MICHE
Curls Dynasty

And a couple other _wannabe random "Jump-Offs" _to try to use up.......


----------



## Aggie

I decided to make me some coffee oil using 2 ounces each of evco, evoo and sesame oil. I have it on a candle warmer and stir it daily for the next 3 or 4 days. 

I'm thinking about adding a little of it to my shea butter blend to use as a quick hot oil treatment and maybe add a little to some diy ayurveda hair mask. Just thinking in print right now and trying to come up with different ways to use it up.

I want to use a little of it on my skin and maybe save some to add to my diy black soap shampoo with essential oils for extra stimulation.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Aggie said:


> *I'm thinking about adding a little of it to my shea butter blend to use as a quick hot oil treatment and maybe add a little to some diy ayurveda hair mask. Just thinking in print right now and trying to come up with different ways to use it up.*


@Aggie 
That Coffee Oil sounds good.  Glad it turned out good.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Aggie said:


> I decided to make me some coffee oil using 2 ounces each of evco, evoo and sesame oil. I have it on a candle warmer and stir it daily for the next 3 or 4 days.
> 
> I'm thinking about adding a little of it to my shea butter blend to use as a quick hot oil treatment and maybe add a little to some* diy ayurveda hair mask*. Just thinking in print right now and trying to come up with different ways to use it up.
> 
> I want to use a little of it on my skin and maybe save some to add to my diy black soap shampoo with essential oils for extra stimulation.



You just gave me an idea . I bought 4 of the pure base masques from Sheamoisture. I'll take a little coffee oil I made, along with some coffee essential oil,  and add in some of my Ayurveda herbs one  treatment session this fall/winter.


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> That Coffee Oil sounds good.  Glad it turned out good.


@IDareT'sHair 
Thanks hon. I just bounced off the ideas you gave me up thread.


----------



## Aggie

shawnyblazes said:


> You just gave me an idea . I bought 4 of the pure base masques from Sheamoisture. I'll take a little coffee oil I made, along with some coffee essential oil,  and add in some of my Ayurveda herbs one  treatment session this fall/winter.


Heyyyy! "Snaps fangers"

Glad I could help. It feels so good to feel useful


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Aggie 

How's your day starting and how's your Hair feeling?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Aggie
Thinking seriously about my BF list and to make sure I don't start grabbing after _randoms products - or random sales_.

Unfortunately I want Bekura YAM. 

Wish I could just get this, and call it a day.


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> Thinking seriously about my BF list and to make sure I don't start grabbing after _randoms products - or random sales_.
> 
> Unfortunately I want Bekura YAM.
> 
> Wish I could just get this, and call it a day.


Me too @IDareT'sHair 

Off to church now and will chat when I get back.


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> 
> How's your day starting and how's your Hair feeling?


@IDareT'sHair

Hey girlie. My day is going great. I already worshiped (the highlight of my day by the way), shopped for some wig caps, a liquid foundation and some cotton rounds to cleanse my face with.

My hair is still feeling great but I need to apply henna sometime today or tomorrow and deep condition. Most likely I will be using my entire Olaplex system.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Aggie 
Glad it's been a good one. 

I haven't gotten into that who Olaplex l thing although I do read the thread(s)


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My Oyin Hair Glad came.  Didn't know they had x2 day Priority Shipping?


----------



## Aggie

Just ordered a few body butters from B&BW and 2 Leaves Room Sprays.


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> Glad it's been a good one.
> 
> I haven't gotten into that who Olaplex l thing although I do read the thread(s)


Olaplex is great if you have any color, heat, or chemical damage. If you don't need it, there's no need to purchase it. I actually need it and it works so well. 

It really reduces breakage like you wouldn't believe, plus it repairs the broken bonds in the hair caused by chemical damage. I love it so far, even better than Alfaparf Bond Rebuilder.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Mornin' My Wonderful e-Sisters!

Hope everyone is Healthy & Happy!

Have a Blessed and Wonderful Day!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@shawnyblazes
Where you at?  

I know you are on in the a.m. for chit-chat?


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

IDareT'sHair said:


> @shawnyblazes
> Where you at?
> 
> I know you are on in the a.m. for chit-chat?


I’m off today.  I was playing with the LO.  How are you doing today @IDareT'sHair


----------



## rileypak

Morning everyone!


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

My vitamin C came today.  Whooohooo for the post office.  

I’m about to try some msm and vitamin c in a few.  Thinking about dropping a little msm in my coffee oil and in a spritz bottle we use daily.


----------



## Aggie

Morning Ladies .

Currently have henna on my hair and will be using the entire Olaplex system when I'm done with the henna treatment. My final DC will probably be JMoniquesNaturals Charcoal DC to finish it up.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

@Aggie


----------



## Aggie

Aggie said:


> Morning Ladies .
> 
> Currently have henna on my hair and will be using the entire Olaplex system when I'm done with the henna treatment. My final DC will probably be JMoniquesNaturals Charcoal DC to finish it up.


Okay it doesn't look like I'll be finishing up my Charcoal DC. In fact, it looks like I have at least 2 more treatments in that jar. I forgot I have a twa and don't need as much DC as when my hair was 5 or 6 times longer


----------



## Aggie

shawnyblazes said:


> @Aggie



@shawnyblazes

Thanks bunches honey . I do appreciate the B-Day shout out.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

@Aggie  my gf says  She won’t join the board but she’s been lurking for awhile.  


Have a blessed day today.


----------



## Aggie

shawnyblazes said:


> @Aggie  my gf says  She won’t join the board but she’s been lurking for awhile.
> 
> 
> Have a blessed day today.


Thanks to both of you. You are so kind. Hi @shawnyblazes GF


----------



## flyygirlll2

Hey Ladies!

 @Aggie


----------



## Aggie

flyygirlll2 said:


> Hey Ladies!
> 
> @Aggie


Thanks @flyygirlll2. ((hugs))


----------



## Aggie

*MY OFFICIAL OLAPLEX UPDATE:*

I skipped my Olaplex step 3 today since steps 1 and 2 were enough for now. I will try to remember to use step 3 during my next wash day.

*By the way, that step #4 (shampoo) is the business.*

It really is very concentrated, smells wonderful and cleaned my hair while maintaining softness. It's a hit and a keeper for sure.

*Now as for step #5 - the rinse out conditioner):*

My take on this one is that it did it's job as a rinse out, ie., strengthens and moisturizes. However, I believe it is the perfect conditioner for oilier hair types. If it had more slip than it did for our African American hair, it would not be suitable for oily hair.

So in my honest opinion, it was a perfect medium for both oily and dry hair. Now mind you, it did not leave my hair hard and dry. On the contrary, it had just enough moisture and just enough strengthening properties. So I would even go so far as to call it a *balancing conditioner*.

It is a hit for my hair. I just wished it came in 16 or 32 oz bottles because I can go through that 8 oz bottle with 3-4 washes alone. I will use it sparingly as best I can and try to get about 6 rinses out of it instead.


----------



## KinksAndInk

Happy birthday @Aggie !!! Let me go buy something in your honor.


----------



## Aggie

KinksAndInk said:


> Happy birthday @Aggie !!! *Let me go buy something in your honor*.


Aww, thanks @KinksAndInk. Go right on ahead @bolded


----------



## rileypak

@Aggie


----------



## Aggie

rileypak said:


> @Aggie


@rileypak 

Thanks hon


----------



## Shay72

Happy belated birthday @Aggie!

@IDareT'sHair
Initial impressions of CeCe's Naturals

*Fermented Rice Water Shampoo*

No suds at all but we know with natural shampoo that's not a given
May be a little drying but the jury is still out on this one
Creamy liquid. More liquid but still doable. Less liquidy than the Black Soap Shampoo I normally use
*
Fermented Rice Water & Hibiscus Deep Conditioning Mask*

Love the smell
It's a little looser than I like but still easy to use and spread. This 8 oz jar is going to last for awhile
It suds up. That's interesting
My hair was so soft that it wouldn't stay in twists
Easy to detangle
Instant definition
*Minty & Lavendar Fermented Rice Water Conditioner*

Used as a cowash
Balancing conditioner
Instant definition

*Jamaican Castor Oil Leave In*

Used as a moisturizer. I prefer spray leave ins.
This is interesting in that every single time I opened the bottle it oozed out. I think it was a combo of she really filled the bottle and heat. I think it did it about 3 times. I finally took the top off of it. There is a ton still left in the bottle. Not even a fourth of it is gone so I decided not to contact her.
Again a lot of definition
I want to put in another order to try additional products but she needs to restock. She is working on it. It's still 30% off in her store.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Aggie
CLAWD.....I can't beweave I missed your B-Day?

Hope it was a very, very Happy One!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Shay72


 Great Review!

What do you think you are going to order?

I still have but still haven't tried:
Banana DC'er
Avocado DC'er
JBCO L-I
Ayurvedic Mask? (can't remember the name)
Herbal Pomade


----------



## Shay72

@IDareT'sHair 
I’m still looking to try the Herbal Pomade, Banana DC, and Primose Detangler.


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> CLAWD.....I can't beweave I missed your B-Day?
> 
> Hope it was a very, very Happy One!


It was. Thanks hon. Better late than never. How are you doing tonight?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Aggie  Mornin' Sis.

Hey Ladies!

Had a late night has night that prevented me from chatting.  Hopefully, I'll be on this evening.

Enjoy your day!


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

I was wondering where you were @IDareT'sHair


----------



## IDareT'sHair

shawnyblazes said:


> *I was wondering where you were *


@shawnyblazes
 
How's that BF List coming along?


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

IDareT'sHair said:


> @shawnyblazes
> 
> How's that BF List coming along?




 I'm plotting on shescentit, ( leave in and deep conditioners), Soultanicals ( Chebe deep conditioner,  Rice tonic) ,  Ayurvedic replacements,  APB  only UCS and Camille Rose Naturals Around the way collection ( jus the red and blue label).

 That's it for now...... @IDareT'sHair


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@shawnyblazes
Mine still just has Sprouted Curlies (for sure).  I need Bekura YAM but don't want to buy it......

I think I might need a 16oz of Honey Hemp?  I need to look to see if I have one.

I have APB in play as well.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

IDareT'sHair said:


> @shawnyblazes
> Mine still just has Sprouted Curlies (for sure).  I need Bekura YAM but don't want to buy it......
> 
> I think I might need a 16oz of Honey Hemp?  I need to look to see if I have one.
> 
> I have APB in play as well.




 whenever someone mentions Oyin,  I want some burnt sugar pomade, Hair dew, and that new cowash(ginger thing a mah jiggie ) ....... @IDareT'sHair


----------



## IDareT'sHair

shawnyblazes said:


> *Soultanicals ( Chebe deep conditioner,  Rice tonic) *


@shawnyblazes
I want the Chebe and to reup on the Rice Tonic.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

shawnyblazes said:


> * that new cowash(ginger thing a mah jiggie )*


@shawnyblazes
Bolded is good.  I wrote them about offering a 16oz.

The "Oh My Glide" is good too!


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

IDareT'sHair said:


> @shawnyblazes
> Bolded is good.  I wrote them about offering a 16oz.
> 
> The "Oh My Glide" is good too!



 I don't like anything that sprays. Its in a spray bottle right? @IDareT'sHair


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggiee  Mornin' Sis.
> 
> Hey Ladies!
> 
> Had a late night has night that prevented me from chatting.  Hopefully, I'll be on this evening.
> 
> Enjoy your day!


Hola @IDareT'sHair. I see you've been m.i.a. for a couple nights girlie. It gets like that for me sometimes too so I understand perfectly .


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Aggie
It was a long day.  Much better nah tho'.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Aggie 
Hey Sis!


----------



## Aggie

Morning @IDareT'sHair


----------



## Aggie

I have work in the morning. I started working on Saturdays again so my wash day has to change to either Sunday after church or Monday when I'm off.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Hey Ladies!

Happy Saturday!  Hope everyone is good.

Not waiting on anything.  Didn't use up anything.  Didn't buy anything. (Yet)


----------



## Aggie

One bottle of Lustrasilk Curl Max Curl Moisturizer is finished. Moving on to CFCG Curl Activator Moisturizer (CAM)


----------



## Aggie

Hello everyone. Hope you are all having a fine weekend.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Aggie said:


> *Hello everyone. Hope you are all having a fine weekend.*


@Aggie
....


----------



## Aggie

Hi @IDareT'sHair.

I was just on the herbco site looking for bentonite clay for hair and for detoxing my body, beet root powder and flax seed powder for my smoothies. I'm about to pull the trigger in a few but was trying to make sure that I didn't need anything else before I do.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Aggie
I was going to buy some BRPowder to add to my SB Blends but never pulled the trigger.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Pulling out a Bottle of Hair Dew.  

It's that time.


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> I was going to buy some BRPowder to add to my SB Blends but never pulled the trigger.


@IDareT'sHair 

Already got mine. I bought 2 lbs each of BRPowder, Flax Seed Powder, and Bentonite Clay. 

I want to use the Bentonite clay for detoxing my body internally and of course my hair.


----------



## Aggie

*Yesterday from www.vitacost.com, I bought this:*







*Cell Food facts:*

Why take Cellfood?

Cellfood is a proprietary ionic formula that contains a wide spectrum of pure trace minerals, enzymes and amino acids— utilizing its unique water-splitting technology to release oxygen and hydrogen into the body. Cellfood’s unique structure oxygenates and feeds the cells— cleaning and tuning up all the body’s systems throughout the day. Cellfood is made from all-natural plant substances, and is gluten-free.

Cellfood is an extraordinary and widely-researched dietary supplement — distributed in over ninety countries around the world for five decades. Cellfood’s proprietary ability to nourish and detoxify at the body’s deepest cellular levels makes it truly effective for a wide range of health applications.

Cellfood can benefit everyone!

It supports those with challenging health issues, those in good basic health, and those in superior athletic condition. And in the area of prevention of future health problems, Cellfood has proven to be an incomparable formula.

Cellfood brings vital nutrients in, moves harmful toxins out

A great researcher once said that there’s only one health challenge known to mankind, though it has a thousand names. It’s the state of having too few nutrients reaching the cells and too many toxins in the body. Cellfood is the ONLY formula that addresses both these challenges at the same time. That’s what’s different— and unique— about Cellfood. It’s the only formula that gets the nutrients IN and the toxins OUT.

Cellfood supports


enhanced energy levels
immune system function
cellular oxygenation
breathing function
alertness and concentration
normalized pH
digestion
nutrient absorption
removal of lactic and uric acid
recovery from injury
bacteria and parasite elimination
mental focus
regularity and elimination
immune system function
neurological balance

Importantly, Cellfood won't create free radical damage as other oxygen products can. Free radicals— believed to be a primary cause of premature aging— are positively charged ions of oxygen. Since Cellfood's released oxygen molecules are negatively charged, they seek out and attract free radicals, bonding with them to form stabilized oxygen.






Cellfood is an extraordinary life-enhancing super-antioxidant

An in vitro study conducted at the International Observatory of Oxidative Stress (Italy) showed Cellfood to be effective in the modulation of oxygen bioavailability in blood plasma of athletes and in lowering the risk of oxidative stress (the main cause of premature aging). Cellfood was found to have extraordinarily high biological antioxidant potential— 30 times higher than the normal BAP value of human plasma.

Conclusions of this new study: "Cellfood is a natural formula with the ability to reduce oxidative stress and is potentially useful in the prevention of premature aging."


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Hey Girls!

Brand New Week.  Come On Ya'll.....Let's Get It!


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

So, I cut a section of my hair on Saturday.  I was slightly devastated but theres nothing I can do about it.

Its in the very front but on an angle so I can disguise it. Its like maybe 1 inch long, LOL    All I could do was shake my head.

I need to buy 2 wigs on Thursday because this vella  bounce has me looking crazy at work.  

I'm low key mad


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Evening Divas!  Hope things are good. 

Enjoy Your Evening Ladies!

Smooches!


----------



## Aggie

shawnyblazes said:


> So, I cut a section of my hair on Saturday.  I was slightly devastated but theres nothing I can do about it.
> 
> Its in the very front but on an angle so I can disguise it. Its like maybe 1 inch long, LOL    All I could do was shake my head.
> 
> I need to buy 2 wigs on Thursday* because this vella  bounce has me looking crazy at work.  *
> 
> I'm low key mad



Okay great. Now I know I don't need to get this one.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Hi Girls!.....


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Aggie said:


> Okay great. Now I know I don't need to get this one.


No.  It’s GREAT.  I just can’t wear it to work.   I wear a hard hat sort of and it looks weird.   I love it for after work and the weekends @Aggie


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@shawnyblazes
I bet it looks Cute on you. 

Did you have to Cut it?  What Color did you get it in?

Will make a Great Winter/Weekend PS.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

OT:
I'm half-way tempted to get x2 jars of Bekura YAM and call it a day for BF.

I know I won't (I mean who am I kidding right???) 

But truthfully, when I look at my Stash that's what I feel like doing.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Hey Beautiful e-Sisters!

What Ya'll Doing?

Had to bump this thread.  Hope there's a couple good Sales this weekend.

I kinda feel like buyin' somethin'.


----------



## BrownBetty

Happy Belated Birthday @Aggie 

Im getting my black Friday list together:

Ssi, curl dynasty, APB, I may grab some qhemet.

I need to look through my stash and see what exactly I need from ssi and apb.


----------



## Aggie

BrownBetty said:


> Happy Belated Birthday @Aggie
> 
> Im getting my black Friday list together:
> 
> Ssi, curl dynasty, APB, I may grab some qhemet.
> 
> I need to look through my stash and see what exactly I need from ssi and apb.


Thanks @BrownBetty


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Lawd...I think I might have found my "Dupe" for Bekura YAM!

YAY Me!

Kindred Butters Sweet Nectar.  Have a sample, will try it tomorrow.

Lemme go look at that on her site!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Evenin' Divas!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Hey Ladies!

Pulled out my ED JBCO!  YAY!  Really missed using this.  

Haven't used it in a while #stashoverload


----------



## Aggie

Morning all. Enjoy your day


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Aggie said:


> *Morning all. Enjoy your day*


@Aggie
You too!

What's your BF List lookin' like?  I need some motivation. 

Are you doing anything on-line?


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> You too!
> 
> What's your BF List lookin' like?  I need some motivation.
> 
> Are you doing anything on-line?


I know I want some candles from B&BW, Rum and Raisin Body Butter from JMoniques if available, Henna and Indigo from myhenna.us and even this can wait until next year, Scalp drops from otg, and maybe vitamins from Vitacost. Truthfully, I still don't need anything else for at least another year. 

If I run out of my Olaplex Conditioner, I will get some of that as well but that's about it. This Olaplex stuff is amazing. It's keeping my hair pretty strong and resilient so it's a definite keeper.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Aggie 
I had a Cart of B&BW 3-Wickers this weekend, but backed them out to wait for the $8.95 Sale.

Hope they don't raise the price this year.


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> I had a Cart of B&BW 3-Wickers this weekend, but backed them out to wait for the $8.95 Sale.
> 
> Hope they don't raise the price this year.


I sure hope they don't raise them but lower them. Remaining hopeful


----------



## IDareT'sHair

CLAWD my Honey Hemp is on Sale!

Why can't I add it to my Cart for a Sale that doesn't end until 10/23

I just Convo'ed Oyin.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Aggie


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Evening Ladies!

Got My Oyin


----------



## Aggie

Hello ladies. I don't think I'll be up posting very long tonight. I'm pretty sleepy and I have a long day tomorrow with an early start as well.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Well Ladies!

I've been able to cross a couple things off my BF list (errthang is in my head right now) but OHH was one of them, so I'm ahead of the game.

@shawnyblazes @Aggie @rileypak (and errbody else) I wanna see them lists to see if I'm forgetting anything I need to write mine down.

Right now it's: Sprouted Curlies/SSI, Kindred Butters (Honey Nectar) and APB and maybe JMonique (both of those two for body)?  

I may wait till Spring for APB.  I need heavy creams instead of lotion.

Oh and B&BW for 3 Wicks.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

I want Shescentit mainly. APB Ultra conditioning Soufflé.  I wanted some Myhoneychild deep conditioners.  She had 50% off yesterday but only on select ones which pissed me off. 

I’ll see if African Pride does something for the little one.  We like the whole Moisture Collection. 

That’s about it right now. @IDareT'sHair


----------



## rileypak

@IDareT'sHair
SSI, APB, and maybe The Mane Choice. SSI is the only place I am thinking of getting hair stuff from though. I want mostly body stuff this year.


----------



## Aggie

I don't think I'm getting anything but candles and JMoniques body butters, that's it for now.


----------



## KinksAndInk

My BF list:
-KindredButters (honey nectar and hair lotion)
-B&BW (candles)
-SSI (sugar peach conditioner)
-APB (don’t know yet)


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@KinksAndInk @rileypak @Aggie @shawnyblazes 
Nice Lists Ladies!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My Oyin Shipped and should arrive Fri.day.  b/ups.  Using it now as a Final R/O and its been doing me right!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@shawnyblazes 
I think Imma get:
Curls x4 Blue.berry & Mint Scalp Tea
SSI and/or Sprouted Curlies
Kindred Butters Honey Nectar

That might be it?  Is it possible?

I guess I wouldn't mind getting a couple "Slaps"


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

IDareT'sHair said:


> @shawnyblazes
> I think Imma get:
> Curls x4 Blue.berry & Mint Scalp Tea
> SSI and/or Sprouted Curlies
> Kindred Butters Honey Nectar
> 
> That might be it?  Is it possible?
> 
> I guess I wouldn't mind getting a couple "Slaps"



What’s up with this honey nectar??? @IDareT'sHair


----------



## IDareT'sHair

shawnyblazes said:


> *What’s up with this honey nectar???*


@shawnyblazes
May be a good "Dupe" for Bekura YAM. 

Trialing it now.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@shawnyblazes
So far for BF I already got:
x3 Curl Origin Overnight Masks
x2 16oz Oyin Honey Hemp


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

knock that list DOWNNNNNN


@IDareT'sHair  , now watch me fall in all the traps


----------



## IDareT'sHair

shawnyblazes said:


> * now watch me fall in all the traps*


@shawnyblazes
This right here is exactly what I am tryna' avoid.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ladies!  Everyone!

Please remember to VOTE


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

@IDareT'sHair  is there a difference between pimento oil and red pimento oil?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@shawnyblazes
Not sure?  I know Red Pimento is Hot!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@shawnyblazes 
Used MISCHE DC'er today.  What was your opinion of this DC'er?  

I know you said you used it before?  I layered KB's Honey Nectar on top tho'  

I love the way it smells.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

IDareT'sHair said:


> @shawnyblazes
> Used MISCHE DC'er today.  What was your opinion of this DC'er?
> 
> I know you said you used it before?  I layered KB's Honey Nectar on top tho'
> 
> I love the way it smells.


 I always layered it with something.  I never used it by itself.  Creamy. Smells
Nice but again I always put sweet honey thang on top @IDareT'sHair


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@shawnyblazes
I steamed with it.  I thought it performed nicely.  

It's one of my "On-Offs"

I have that, Le'Moku and Curl Dynasty that are random one-offs that I plan to get to and use up.  Also, both L'Occ.itane DC'ers I have in my Stash.

I'm gathering up all one-offs to use them up in 2018.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Hey Ladies!

Happy Day!


----------



## gorgeoushair

IDareT'sHair said:


> @shawnyblazes
> May be a good "Dupe" for Bekura YAM.
> 
> Trialing it now.



I hope so!


----------



## gorgeoushair

IDareT'sHair said:


> Hey Beautiful e-Sisters!
> 
> What Ya'll Doing?
> 
> Had to bump this thread.  Hope there's a couple good Sales this weekend.
> 
> I kinda feel like buyin' somethin'.



Ain't that the truth girl!  I was looking at some.of my stash and was like I don't need to buy ish for BF. It's overwhelming!


----------



## Aggie

I spent my Sunday learning all I can about the Ketogenic diet because I really want to try it for a few weeks. 

I have a 7 day sugar detox that I will be starting tomorrow first, then I'll start the Keto plan. I swiped a free 2 week meal plan from www.dietdoctor.com and will be using that one.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Happy Monday Ladies!

Hope All is Well.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

gorgeoushair said:


> *I was looking at some.of my stash and was like I don't need to buy ish for BF. It's overwhelming!*


@gorgeoushair
When you get your BF list togevvver lemme see it....

I might be missing sumthin'


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Hi Beautiful Ladies!


----------



## gorgeoushair

IDareT'sHair said:


> @gorgeoushair
> When you get your BF list togevvver lemme see it....
> 
> I might be missing sumthin'



Girl, I am soooo trying not have one! Lol


----------



## gorgeoushair

IDareT'sHair said:


> @shawnyblazes
> May be a good "Dupe" for Bekura YAM.
> 
> Trialing it now.



Chile I was intrigue by this so I went to the site.  The name of the product was vaguely familiar.  I check my purchase history and low.and behold I have this. Lol. I went to my pm and she had said that it had a similar consistency, spreadability, and texture like the Bekura Yam and Etae Caramel Treatment.  I totally forgot I had this product! Lol Life of a PJ!


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

@IDareT'sHair


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@shawnyblazes

Little Baby PJ-J.


----------



## rileypak

@shawnyblazes
His curls


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Used Up:
x1 Jakeala's Shea Coconut  Hair Lotion (x1 b/up)


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Morning Ladies!


----------



## bajandoc86

Hello ladies,

I just wanted to update y’all. Mom has been sick for a while and I took the last 6 weeks off from work to take care of her at home. Sadly she passed away 2 days ago. My heart is broken and I will forever miss her. She was a little firecracker full of love and laughter.

I still pop in this thread from time to time just to see what’s up even though I wouldn’t post. Didn’t have much to say. I probably won’t be back until 2019. So be blessed and have a great Christmas and NYE when they come.

My Love,
Ash


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

bajandoc86 said:


> Hello ladies,
> 
> I just wanted to update y’all. Mom has been sick for a while and I took the last 6 weeks off from work to take care of her at home. Sadly she passed away 2 days ago. My heart is broken and I will forever miss her. She was a little firecracker full of love and laughter.
> 
> I still pop in this thread from time to time just to see what’s up even though I wouldn’t post. Didn’t have much to say. I probably won’t be back until 2019. So be blessed and have a great Christmas and NYE when they come.
> 
> My Love,
> Ash




@bajandoc86 my prayers and thoughts


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@bajandoc86
I know that Pain.

My Heart goes out to You and Your Family.


----------



## immy

@bajandoc86 my condolences :hug:


----------



## flyygirlll2

@bajandoc86 I’m so sorry to hear about your mom. My thoughts and prayers are with you and your family during this very difficult time.


----------



## rileypak

@bajandoc86
Sending my prayers and love


----------



## Aggie

Good evening all. 

@bajandoc86, please have my condolences. So sorry about your loss. I have been there already so I know how you feel.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Used Up:
x1 PhytoSpecific Pre-Poo Oil (x1-x2 backups)


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

You ladies are always so thoughtful.  It’s makes my heart so less weary to know you can care so much about our folks. 

I’m feelin sappy but just wanted to tell you all thanks.    The world is such burden sometimes.   Y’all.


Autocorrect.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

shawnyblazes said:


> *You ladies are always so thoughtful.  It’s makes my heart so less weary to know you can care so much about our folks.
> I’m feelin sappy but just wanted to tell you all thankful.  The world is such burden sometimes.   Y’all.*


@shawnyblazes 
........


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I think KB might put up her BF Code sometime Today?
@KinksAndInk @gorgeoushair @shawnyblazes @Saludable84

ETA:  Prices have been reduced 30% No Code Needed.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Used Up:
x1 32oz Lusters S-Curl (will switch to 16oz Carefree Gold)
x1 10oz Coconut Restore Whipped Coconut Oil (x1 b/up)


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I started thinkin' I did make some preliminary BF purchases:
Oyin Handmades
Curl Origin
Kindred Butters


----------



## KinksAndInk

IDareT'sHair said:


> I think KB might put up her BF Code sometime Today?
> @KinksAndInk @gorgeoushair @shawnyblazes @Saludable84
> 
> ETA:  Prices have been reduced 30% No Code Needed.


Thanks. I definitely need to look at my stash. I’m still waiting on replacements from my last order. But I still need a few things.

ETA: products arrived today. I’ll probably place an order at work tonight. I know I need more leave-in and lotion.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@KinksAndInk 
I got: x2 8oz Jars of Honey Nectar


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Did  she mention shipping timelines ? @IDareT'sHair


----------



## KinksAndInk

IDareT'sHair said:


> @KinksAndInk
> I got: x2 8oz Jars of Honey Nectar


I still haven’t used mine. I’ll probably get 4 lotions and 2 leave-ins


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

@bajandoc86 I'm so sorry sis.
May God provide you with comfort.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

shawnyblazes said:


> *Did  she mention shipping timelines ?*


@shawnyblazes 
She did not.  And I honestly didn't think to ask.  I will try to convo her.


----------



## Aggie

Just finished massaging some Bambu Scalp Drops on my scalp and I M/S with CFCG and Blue Magic Grease


----------



## Aggie

Bambu Drops on scalp and on hair I used CFCG, Bekura Tonga Mousse and BM Grease to seal.


----------



## Aggie

*Used up:*

1 bottle of Follicle Care Bambu Invigorating Scalp Drops. Moving on to another bottle of Bambu Drops.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Aggie 
I am finally burning "White Opal" 3-Wick

ETA: Smells Amazing! 

Thanks for the Tip.


----------



## divachyk

Good Morning, I love and miss you all. I don't consistently log on because there are not enough hours in the day.  Just swinging by to say hello. I know you are gearing up for BF!! Unsure if I'll participate. Let me stop. I'll participate. My goal is to participate with discipline. Famous last words.


----------



## rileypak

@divachyk
Love you too sis


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@divachyk 
.....


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Aggie 
Really loving the White Opal Candle


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I found an unopened bottle of ST'icals Knot Glide.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Used Up:
x1 HTN Growth Lotion (several back ups)


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> Really loving the White Opal Candle


It's my favorite but B&BW is currently out of stock. When they restock, I have to purchase half a dozen of them with a great sale of course .


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Aggie said:


> It's my favorite but B&BW is currently out of stock. When they restock, I have to purchase half a dozen of them with a great sale of course .


@Aggie
It is very, very nice.  Very Sultry.  

Is it considered a Summer Scent?  

I love it!  One of my new all time Favs!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@rileypak 
.....


----------



## IDareT'sHair

*cough*

I really need to sit out BF 2018


----------



## rileypak

@IDareT'sHair
 

I am going to do a clean up in the main fridge. I want to reclaim some space in there


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> It is very, very nice.  Very Sultry.
> 
> Is it considered a Summer Scent?
> 
> I love it!  One of my new all time Favs!


Agreed @IDareT'sHair 

I bought a few last year and sold about 3 to 3 of my clients (can't exactly give these away ) and they loved them a lot. 

I think I have one more left in my stash and I am holding on to it and refusing to burn it just yet. It would have to be a very special occasion for that to happen .


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> *cough*
> 
> *I really need to sit out BF 2018*


@IDareT'sHair

You and me both. Well except for my Rum & Raisin Body Butter from JMoniques and maybe some candles from B&BW


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Mornin' PJ's!

Used Up:
x1 STicals Strand Repair (coupla' b/ups @rileypak 
x1 As I Am Coconut Cowash (coupla' b/ups)
z1 TMC Heavenly Halo PrePoo (no b/upa, not a repurchase unless I xan get it for Fiddy/Siddy%)


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Aggie 
I think I have about x5-x6 Rum & Raisins)  I need to look. 

Forgot about JMonique - may pick up something from her.


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> I think I have about x5-x6 Rum & Raisins)  I need to look.
> 
> *Forgot about JMonique - may pick up something from her*.


@bolded - This one I can't forget @IDareT'sHair


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Aggie said:


> *@bolded - This one I can't forget*


@Aggie 
Right!  What was I thinking?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Morning Ladies!

New Week.  I just cracked open a bottle of APBs Hair Lotion in "Chicks Dig It".

Right now I have that and Oyin's Hair Dew open.


----------



## Golden75

Good morning!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75 said:


> *Good morning!*


@Golden75


----------



## IDareT'sHair

1/2 of my Wallyworld order came yesterday (x2 Cantu ACV Root Rinse). 

My x6 A.frican Pri.de Pre-Poo "should" be here Tues.day.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@shawnyblazes
I "may" *cough* revisit X-Cel Spritz....


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

IDareT'sHair said:


> @shawnyblazes
> I "may" *cough* revisit X-Cel Spritz....


What prompted this young lady ? @IDareT'sHair


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@shawnyblazes
Dunno?

Winterizing the Regi?...

ETA: I'll use it x1 per day.  

x2 per day was making my Scalp Tender.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@shawnyblazes
My X-Cel's Shipped


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

IDareT'sHair said:


> @shawnyblazes
> My X-Cel's Shipped



Lololollll


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Lita
Come On in here and Post too!

I'm so glad to see you, @Golden75 and @redecouvert getting back in the Game!


----------



## Lita

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Lita
> Come On in here and Post too!
> 
> I'm so glad to see you, @Golden75 and @redecouvert getting back in the Game!



@IDareT'sHair I will..Thank you..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita

Used up-
Natures Ego- fennugreek hair scalp serum 2xs

Have to buy a replacement "This scalp serum is the absolute truth.A+++++++


Used up-
Curly AF-Henna OG growth oil 1xs
will not replace

Have replacement on hand of the Curly AF-Grapeseed Fusion oil 1xs


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Golden75

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Lita
> Come On in here and Post too!
> 
> I'm so glad to see you, @Golden75 and @redecouvert getting back in the Game!



Thanks @IDareT'sHair imma try to do better. I don’t have the surf time at work I had before.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Golden75 said:


> *I don’t have the surf time at work I had before*.


@Golden75 
I get it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Lita
Agreed!  Nature's Ego has some good stuff. 

Her "Sales" on the regular aren't the best tho'.


----------



## Lita

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Lita
> Agreed!  Nature's Ego has some good stuff.
> 
> Her "Sales" on the regular aren't the best tho'.



@IDareT'sHair Her products are fabulous..I’m glad she’s having a Black Friday SALE,this way I can stock up..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Lita
Please post her "Sale" information when you get it. 

*although she is nowhere on my list* 
and i mean nowhere.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Mornin' Ladies!

Everyone please make it a good day!


----------



## BrownBetty

@bajandoc86 
Sorry for your loss.  <3


----------



## BrownBetty

Hey ladies!!!

How are y'all?

I'm getting my bf/cm list together for real.  Last year I played around and didn't get all the things. I'm attempting to do better. 
 I'm hosting Thanksgiving this year so I have to not tire myself to the point where I sleep till midday BF and miss out... Like I did last year.


----------



## BrownBetty

IDareT'sHair said:


> @shawnyblazes
> My X-Cel's Shipped



I just found a bottle of this.  *Hangs head*


----------



## BrownBetty

I may grab this if I see a sale on their page


Curlsmith is sold at Ulta also. Online only.  I haven't tried anything but I'm intrigued by this.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Has anyone ever tried Hair Garten?  Looks Good!


----------



## Lita

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Lita
> Please post her "Sale" information when you get it.
> 
> *although she is nowhere on my list*
> and i mean nowhere.



@IDareT'sHair I will keep you posted

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Happy Weekend Ladies!


----------



## Lita

My back up’s-
Milelle hair vitamins 2xs came in the mail today..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Lita said:


> *My back up’s-
> Milelle hair vitamins 2xs came in the mail today.*.
> 
> Happy Hair Growing!


@Lita
How are you liking these? 

Have you ever tired TMC's (The Mane Choice) Hair Vits?

Recently I've been using Neocell Keratin Vits and I really like them (with 900 mcgs of Bamboo)


----------



## Lita

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Lita
> How are you liking these?
> 
> Have you ever tired TMC's (The Mane Choice) Hair Vits?
> 
> Recently I've been using Neocell Keratin Vits and I really like them (with 900 mcgs of Bamboo)



@IDareT'sHair I actually like Milelle vitamins.I noticed thicker roots growing in and I didn’t experience any breakouts on my skin..Only down side,you have to eat or your stomach will get a little upset..I did notice growth at the beginning of the second bottle..

I have tried The Mane Choice vitamins & when the second week came around my skin started to break out something awful & it left horrible acne makes that I’m getting treatment for to correct my skin..

I took Neo Cell “Keratin”” vitamins before & I grew very long eyelashes and hard long nails in 3 weeks..
Taking bamboo is good as well.

How do you like the Neo Cell “Keratin?

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Aggie

Still haven't bought anything. I'm trying to make absolutely sure that I need stuff before I pull the trigger on anything.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Lita
Love, Love, Love the NeoCell Keratin. 

I am also taking NeoCell Ceramides too (for my skin).

I bought the NeoCell Keratin to rotate with my Phyto Vitamins and I just absolutely love them.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Aggie said:


> *I'm trying to make absolutely sure that I need stuff before I pull the trigger on anything.*


@Aggie
Me too!

I am going out of town next weekend, so I need travel & spending money.  

I may have to Peace-Out this BF.

If the Sales had started just a wee-bit earlier, but they seem to be dragging their feet with these discounts.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Lita
Good Morning Sis!

What you doing?

I need to start on my Hair, but I have a meeting at 11:30 I have to go to, so everything is on hold until I get back from there.

This is throwing off my whole Wash-Day


----------



## Lita

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Lita
> Good Morning Sis!
> 
> What you doing?
> 
> I need to start on my Hair, but I have a meeting at 11:30 I have to go to, so everything is on hold until I get back from there.
> 
> This is throwing off my whole Wash-Day



@IDareT'sHair Good morning! I’m actually thinking about ordering some of the Curl Smith length serum,but these folks with prices I don’t know..

I hope you have a productive meeting

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Happy Sunday Divas!

Hairgarten is having 45% off for the next 72 hours Code = FRIDAY45.

I've been curious about these products.  I have a Neem DC'er and a Rice Water DC'er sitting in a Cart but haven't pulled the trigger.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Mornin' Lovely Ladies!

Have a Blessed Week

Totally OT: 
My Kindred Butters Shipped (x2 8oz Honey Nectar - my Dupe for Bekura's YAM)


----------



## IDareT'sHair

So, I will probably be sitting out the Actual BF/BF/CM  festivities *cough* - I did get a few things prior to the Annual Historic Event.

I'll see what's up Wednesday night/Thursday before I leave


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@shawnyblazes 
What's that list lookin' like?


----------



## Lita

I ordered HairGarten yesterday & today is Monday I got a notice that my items have been shipped...Good,I don't have to wait months to receive the products...


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Lita 
I really wanted the RW DC'er and the Neem DC'er from HairGarten, but sadly did not pull the Trigger.  45% off was Great!


----------



## Lita

@IDareT'sHair Yes,that Neem DC & Rice Water DC was calling my namebut,this order is for my Mom..
My Mom is in the hospital & I want to get her some natural products because I know what medication will do to your hair/skin and besides it will make her feel better..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita

My paradise herbs-fo to capsules backup came today in the mail.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Lita 
Wishing Your Moms all the Best!


----------



## Lita

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Lita
> Wishing Your Moms all the Best!



@IDareT'sHair Thank you so much. I have been freaking out trying to remain calm & keep busy..They just moved her back to ICU..


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Lita said:


> *They just moved her back to ICU..*
> 
> 
> Happy Hair Growing!


@Lita
Praying for your Strength Sis....


----------



## Lita

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Lita
> Praying for your Strength Sis....




@IDareT'sHair Thank you sisI really appreciate it..Thank you


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Mornin' Ladies!


----------



## KinksAndInk

IDareT'sHair said:


> Mornin' Ladies!


Mornin


----------



## Lita

@IDareT'sHair Good Morning! Everyone have a great day...


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita

My XCEL-21 came today..Yippee 


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Hey Ladies!

I think I might do my Hair tomorrow a.m.?  So, I will probably pre-poo tonight.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Good Mornin' Ms. Lita @Lita

How is your Mom doing?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Lita
Have you ever used anything from Sprouted Curlies?  Another Lil Sis of SSI?


----------



## Lita

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Lita
> Have you ever used anything from Sprouted Curlies?  Another Lil Sis of SSI?



@IDareT'sHair Good morning! I’m doing well..It’s very cold in the big apple..

I never tried spouted curlies.How are the products?

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Lita said:


> *I never tried spouted curlies. How are the products?*
> 
> Happy Hair Growing!


@Lita
Bought several, but haven't tried them yet.  I like the fact that they are 12oz's.


----------



## Lita

@IDareT'sHair My Mom is slowly improving,but she is still in ICU..We are staying prayed up..Thank you for asking about her


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Lita said:


> *My Mom is slowly improving,but she is still in ICU..We are staying prayed up..Thank you for asking about her*


@Lita
I am praying for her too!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Lita
Just grabbed x1 Oyin Hndmade "What The Hemp" DC'er *new" for $10.49 and Free Shipping.


----------



## Lita

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Lita
> Just grabbed x1 Oyin Hndmade "What The Hemp" DC'er *new" for $10.49 and Free Shipping.



@IDareT'sHair Thats a good deal..I wanted to try that Hemp Dc,but I have 3 carts awaiting my purchase 

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Lita said:


> Thats a good deal..I wanted to try that Hemp Dc,but *I have 3 carts awaiting my purchase*
> 
> Happy Hair Growing!


@Lita
I'm taking it real slow on the Cart makin'. 

I bought quite a few items before BF, so I'm rollin' in slo-mo to see what these folks are tryna' do.

Cause, so far, things are quite unimpressive.  *sux teef*


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Lita
Prior to BF I bought:
Sprouted Curlies
Curl Origin
Soultanicals
Oyin Handmade (Honey Hemp)
Kindred Butters
Koils By Nature

So, "technically" *cough*  I am pretty much done.

I do want Curls Blueberry & Mint Scalp Tea and I wanted Siamese Twists (although that one is not a must).

I still have a 16oz Jar of Sweet Potatoe Pie Hair Creme from last BF.


----------



## Lita

@IDareT'sHair ^^^I understand,I haven’t really been buying much this past year because of my accident,now I’m getting back into the swing of things and growing my hair back.I had to cut it from buttlength to a really short kind of pixie/bob cut..It’s starting to grow back,the front of my hair is touching upper part of my chest & the back that was 2inches long is now touching my shoulders...I’m determined to grow my hair back to the length that’s in my avatar “buttlength”..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Lita said:


> *I’m determined to grow my hair back to the length that’s in my avatar “buttlength”..*
> 
> Happy Hair Growing!


@Lita
And I know you will definitely get there too!  

Excited to watch you and your "new Journey"

On the Grow!


----------



## Lita

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Lita
> And I know you will definitely get there too!
> 
> Excited to watch you and your "new Journey"
> 
> On the Grow!



@IDareT'sHair Awwwwwwww Thank you..Warms my heart
Thank you so much


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Hi Ladies!

Be Blessed & Thankful All Day Long!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Grabbed a couple "new" SSI DC'ers


----------



## Lita

Can anyone tell me if the Curl Origins overnight moisture dc is good to use after a henna treatment? 

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## BrownBetty

I missed APB!  I went to check out and my cart reset.  Cries!  I will see if she does a cyber Monday.   I really just want the keratin con.

I'm checking out of ssi now.


----------



## Froreal3

Lita said:


> @IDareT'sHair ^^^I understand,I haven’t really been buying much this past year because of my accident,now I’m getting back into the swing of things and growing my hair back.I had to cut it from buttlength to a really short kind of pixie/bob cut..It’s starting to grow back,the front of my hair is touching upper part of my chest & the back that was 2inches long is now touching my shoulders...I’m determined to grow my hair back to the length that’s in my avatar “buttlength”..
> 
> Happy Hair Growing!


And you will. Also praying for your mom. 

Y’all I’ve been MIA from hair stuff and even the board. Been dealing with being pregnant and I had my baby two months ago. She’s ten weeks now. lol 

I just purchased some stuff from Mane Choice and Curl Origin. Wanted to try some new stuff. I’m good with APB for now and Keravada.


----------



## Lita

Froreal3 said:


> And you will. Also praying for your mom.
> 
> Y’all I’ve been MIA from hair stuff and even the board. Been dealing with being pregnant and I had my baby two months ago. She’s ten weeks now. lol
> 
> I just purchased some stuff from Mane Choice and Curl Origin. Wanted to try some new stuff. I’m good with APB for now and Keravada.



@Froreal3 Hey congratulations on the birth of your beautiful baby girl  that’s fantastic....Thank you for praying for my Mom as well.......The Mane Choice is a great product line & they have something for every hair texture..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita

I have no more shea moisture "yogurt line"
Not replacing either..Finished.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## rileypak

Ship ship from The Mane Choice


----------



## BrownBetty

I bought from APB today:
2x16 oz keratin cons
1 -Shampoo in coconut ginger almond
1 - lemon peppermint detox spray


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Hey PJ's!  

Looks like ya'll handle ya'll business GThur, BF, CM!  *so proud ya'll took care of business and burnt up them keyboards*

I'm back in town! 

Kept wondering what I was missing on the Hair tip.  Stash stay on "Swole" so I'm good.  Couldn't think of a thing I needed/wanted. 

Wanted that 50% Kinky Kashmere DC'er, but haven't even opened or tried the 2 Liters I got last BF.

Bought a bunch of non-hair related "stuff" today tho' 

Did buy before I left:
Oyin's (x2 new DC'ers)
SSI (x2 new DC'ers)


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Froreal3 
......


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Lita
Hi Ms. Lita.  How is everything?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My KB came while I was away!  YAY!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Aggie
Ended up getting a lot of non-hair related items as well.  And still buying.  Some of this CM/Free Shipp.ing is just too good to pass up. 

Since I did so well this BF *cough-cough*, 2019 would be a great time to finally tackle this Stash.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@rileypak
Did LRC have a Sale?

I saw @curlyhersheygirl and @MileHighDiva bought some "Shake & Go too!"

I'm still using the Liter I got that year he had 45%


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak
> Did LRC have a Sale?
> 
> I saw @curlyhersheygirl and @MileHighDiva bought some "Shake & Go too!"
> 
> I'm still using the Liter I got that year he had 45%


I never saw an email. I also haven't used SnG in a while...
I still have two refills too.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

ShipShip from SSI


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> I never saw an email. *I also haven't used SnG in a while...*
> *I still have two refills too.*


@rileypak
I know.

ETA:  I started using it again recently, and probably will use it today in a few.


----------



## rileypak

@IDareT'sHair
I had two pop-up buys as far as hair


----------



## IDareT'sHair

IDareT'sHair said:


> *ETA:  I started using it again recently, and probably will use it today in a few.*


@rileypak


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@rileypak
You didn't do Hattache this year did you?  I don't think I saw that?

Or Up North Naturals?

I wish Hattache would raise it up to 30% sometime.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Lita @KinksAndInk @rileypak
Have you all received any Shipping Notices yet?

I think I read where @Lita and @rileypak have?


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak
> You didn't do Hattache this year did you?  I don't think I saw that?
> 
> Or Up North Naturals?
> 
> I wish Hattache would raise it up to 30% sometime.


I did neither. 
My actual list of hair vendors were hit (Shescentit, The Mane Choice - ship ship from TMC). 
APB and Revair snuck up on me 
Erica with her crafty self making a rice conditioner and a chebe conditioner


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> *Erica with her crafty self making a rice conditioner and a chebe conditioner *


@rileypak 
Crafty indeed 

Hmph.  And I ain't mad at her!


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak
> Crafty indeed
> 
> Hmph.  And I ain't mad at her!


I'm not mad at her. She deserves her coins


----------



## flyygirlll2

I still have tabs open with mock carts


----------



## flyygirlll2

The most expensive hair related item I purchased was the Revair. I’ve been spending more money on shoes, clothes, and make up/skin care this month. 

Everyday I’ve been receiving packages at work  to the point where someone asked me if I had a sponsor. I just laughed.


----------



## rileypak

flyygirlll2 said:


> I still have tabs open with mock carts


Same 
Well it's really only one for sunscreen but still


----------



## flyygirlll2

rileypak said:


> Same
> Well it's really only one for sunscreen but still


I have 4 open smh lol.


----------



## KinksAndInk

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Lita @KinksAndInk @rileypak
> Have you all received any Shipping Notices yet?
> 
> I think I read where @Lita and @rileypak have?


Nope. Not yet. I ordered later than you ladies so previous experience has shown me not to expect anything til after the first or second week of December. But I did get one for Obia. Excellent customer service.


----------



## Froreal3

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Lita @KinksAndInk @rileypak
> Have you all received any Shipping Notices yet?
> 
> I think I read where @Lita and @rileypak have?


Yes from Mane Choice!


----------



## rileypak

Ship ship from Glossier & Stratia Skin


----------



## flyygirlll2

So far, I received shipping notifications from TMC, QB, and Revair. Still waiting in Kindred Butters, Curls and Potions, and non hair related items. 

I see Naturally Curly extended their CM sale. I might check it out


----------



## BrownBetty

I haven't received any shipping notices.  I want my things!


----------



## rileypak

flyygirlll2 said:


> make up/skin care this month


----------



## BrownBetty

I wanted to try out curl dynasty but the free shipping wasn't enough to sway me. #dobetter

My purchases were mainly skincare and makeup.


----------



## Lita

BrownBetty said:


> I bought from APB today:
> 2x16 oz keratin cons
> 1 -Shampoo in coconut ginger almond
> 1 - lemon peppermint detox spray





Froreal3 said:


> Yes from Mane Choice!



@IDareT'sHair Yes,I received a shipping notice & it said delivery date is this Thursday November 29th for 
The Mane Choice..


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Lita @KinksAndInk @rileypak
> Have you all received any Shipping Notices yet?
> 
> I think I read where @Lita and @rileypak have?



@IDareT'sHair The Hair Garten order came in on Tuesday & my curls and potions is scheduled for delivery tomorrow Wednesday the 1st order..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## rileypak

Ship ship from Revair


----------



## rileypak

Ship ship from Wishtrend


----------



## Lita

My curls and potions both orders has arrived today,very nice packaging..

Hattache-first order was delivered today.

Kindred Butters-Was delivered today

Vita Cost-Vitamins was delivered today

~Natures Ego-Shipped
~Herbs and Culture-Shipped

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## rileypak

Ship ship from Pop Curl Color and Mented Cosmetics


----------



## BrownBetty

BrownBetty said:


> I haven't received any shipping notices.  I want my things!



Same... nothing yet *cries*


----------



## Lita

Ulta-
Curl Smith “Hair Boosting Serum”Shipped
Curl Smith”Retention Lengthen”Shipped

4 Bella Naturals-Shipped   

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Froreal3

Lita said:


> @IDareT'sHair Yes,I received a shipping notice & it said delivery date is this Thursday November 29th for
> The Mane Choice..
> 
> 
> Happy Hair Growing!


Same! I think mine said Friday. Nothing from Curl Origin. Thought they’d be faster than that.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Hey Ladies!

Happy Thursday!

So, I opened my Oyin "What The Hemp" to take a little whiff - 

For some reason, I thought it would smell _herbally_, but it actually smells almondy and pleasant.  

I wish I woulda' gotten x2 of those while they were on such a great Sale.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I think the only Hair related Item I am waiting on is:

SSI (x2 DC'ers)

ETA: I might order x2-x3 more bottles of X-Cel21.  I gave my Cousin one, so that just gives me x1 b/up.


----------



## KinksAndInk

IDareT'sHair said:


> Hey Ladies!
> 
> Happy Thursday!
> 
> So, I opened my Oyin "What The Hemp" to take a little whiff -
> 
> For some reason, I thought it would smell _herbally_, but it actually smells almondy and pleasant.
> 
> I wish I woulda' gotten x2 of those while they were on such a great Sale.


Morning @IDareT'sHair I ended up getting 3 just so I could live without PJ regrets. Mine should be here tomorrow, Obia #1 should arrive today and then I’m still waiting shipping notifications from KB, Obia #2, Bekura and SSI.


----------



## Lita

IDareT'sHair said:


> I think the only Hair related Item I am waiting on is:
> 
> SSI (x2 DC'ers)
> 
> ETA: I might order x2-x3 more bottles of X-Cel21.  I gave my Cousin one, so that just gives me x1 b/up.



@IDareT'sHair Good morning! How is the X-Cel21 working for you..
Please do a review for Oyin Dc.I got my eye on it for the Christmas sale..

*I have a couple of more items coming in the mail today & the weekend..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita

The Mane Choice-was delivered today

Hattache-My 2nd Order was delivered today 

Natural Grow-Shipped 

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@KinksAndInk
I wish I would have gotten more than x1 Jar of Oyin's "new" DC'er


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Lita


Ms. Lita so far so good on the X-Cel21.  

Put it this way....it's not making my scalp "tender" (yet).


----------



## Lita

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Lita
> 
> 
> Ms. Lita so far so good on the X-Cel21.
> 
> Put it this way....it's not making my scalp "tender" (yet).



@IDareT'sHair  Thanks for the update I’m glad it’s working for you

*I’m going to open my bottle up in the near future and give it a try..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Saludable84

Hi Ladies!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Used Up:
x1 CeCe's Herbal Hair Pomade (I think....I hope) I have a b/up?..


----------



## Aggie

*Finished up:*

x1 SSI Moisture Pro Triple Butter Heavy Cream

*Packed to give away to a friend tomorrow:*

3 lbs of African Black Soap
2 lbs of Cleo'c Choice Shea Butter (yellow)
1 Curl Origin Coconut Kukui Double moisture Overnight Mask
1 Bekura Tonga Mousse


----------



## KinksAndInk

Finished a KB hair lotion, 6 more on the way.


----------



## beautyaddict1913

Last night I cleaned my stash out a bit. I threw away about 20 products. Super  Old Products from Claudies, Silk Dreams, KBB, Qhemet, and some old Etsy vendors that I’m almost too shame to admit that I still had lol. Over the weekend I used up a Bee Mine DC. I have a few back ups. I’ve been using a Shea Moisture transitioning leave in. It does pretty well on my hair but the smell is too much for me as I’m applying it. Luckily it doesn’t linger. When I get done with it I’m going to move on to some other leave ins. I’m going back to basics with my hair. I have to get a shower filter and a part for my steamer. I will also go back to using henna. I’m at waist length but Chile its a thin sparse WL as these ends are atrocious lol. I got it trimmed back in May and the stylist was like we can gradually cut the ends. Ummmm not if I’m only coming to see you twice a year we can’t lol. When I get it straightened next month I will tell her to just give up the ghost lol.


----------



## beautyaddict1913

I’m proud of y’all using up stuff!!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@beautyaddict1913
You and Your Posts!

Missed You Sis.

*still cacklin' on _"give up the ghost"_*....


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Mornin' Ladies!

I expect you all to jump in the Weekend Hair Plans Thread!  

Let's Knock 2018 all the way out!

Pull out all them 50-11 Products and get on your Regimen Grind.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Wonder what kinda' Christ.mas/Ne.w Year's Sales will be out there?...

I still want Sprouted Curlies to do a little sumthin'.

I contacted them about a "Sale" *cough*  I wanna pick up the DC'ers I didn't get when they had that 40% Sale around Octo.ber.

And Curls didn't really do anything either and I wanted that Blue.berry & Mint Scalp Tea.  Curls use to have 40%.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

IDareT'sHair said:


> Wonder what kinda' Christ.mas/Ne.w Year's Sales will be out there?...
> 
> I still want Sprouted Curlies to do a little sumthin'.
> 
> I contacted them about a "Sale" *cough*  I wanna pick up the DC'ers I didn't get when they had that 40% Sale around Octo.ber.
> 
> And Curls didn't really do anything either and I wanted that Blue.berry & Mint Scalp Tea.  Curls use to have 40%.



so who the heck is Nectar and Mane? I thought that was Sprouted curlies rebranded?  @IDareT'sHair


----------



## rileypak

Ship ship from Deciem


----------



## Lita

Ulta-
Curls Smith-Full Length Density Elixer
Curls Smith-Scalp Stimulating Booster
^^Both orders came in today ^^^^

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## beautyaddict1913

IDareT'sHair said:


> Wonder what kinda' Christ.mas/Ne.w Year's Sales will be out there?...
> 
> I still want Sprouted Curlies to do a little sumthin'.
> 
> I contacted them about a "Sale" *cough*  I wanna pick up the DC'ers I didn't get when they had that 40% Sale around Octo.ber.
> 
> And Curls didn't really do anything either and I wanted that Blue.berry & Mint Scalp Tea.  Curls use to have 40%.



I’m praying for NY and Christmas sales. Especially from Hattache and Natures Ego. I was sleeping on BF and I regret it. I didn’t start shopping until Saturday and Sunday lol.


----------



## beautyaddict1913

Lita said:


> Ulta-
> Curls Smith-Full Length Density Elixer
> Curls Smith-Scalp Stimulating Booster
> ^^Both orders came in today ^^^^
> 
> Happy Hair Growing!


These sound good! I’m out shopping now and there is an Ulta in this shopping center. Don’t have me running in there asking for Curls Johnson lol. Because I mess up all of these names.


----------



## Beamodel

Aw man, I didn’t realize that today was the $8.95 three wick candle sale at BBW. Although, I have about 20 candles already, I still missed it :-(


----------



## BrownBetty

Beamodel said:


> Aw man, I didn’t realize that today was the $8.95 three wick candle sale at BBW. Although, I have about 20 candles already, I still missed it :-(



I only got a couple.  I heard online sold out quickly.


----------



## Beamodel

BrownBetty said:


> I only got a couple.  I heard online sold out quickly.



Yeah that’s what I heard too. I’m glad you got a few though.


----------



## rileypak

Has anyone gotten a ship notice from SSI??


----------



## Beamodel

rileypak said:


> Has anyone gotten a ship notice from SSI??



I did. Yesterday I believe @rileypak


----------



## Lita

rileypak said:


> Has anyone gotten a ship notice from SSI??



@rileypak Hi! I didn’t..


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita

beautyaddict1913 said:


> These sound good! I’m out shopping now and there is an Ulta in this shopping center. Don’t have me running in there asking for Curls Johnson lol. Because I mess up all of these names.




@beautyaddict1913 

Ulta only allows you to purchase Curl Smith “Online”..You can order from Curl Smith site,but the discount is with the bundles..

www.ulta.com

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## KinksAndInk

rileypak said:


> Has anyone gotten a ship notice from SSI??


I got one on the 30th.

Received my Oyin and Deciem orders Saturday. Still waiting on KB, Obia #2, Bekura and SSI.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> *Has anyone gotten a ship notice from SSI??*


@rileypak @Lita
I received my SSI Friday (11/30)


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Picked Up:
x6 3 Wickers from the B&BWs Sale.  @Aggie Did you get yours?

I was burning my last Candle, so I am glad I caught this Sale.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

shawnyblazes said:


> *so who the heck is Nectar and Mane? I thought that was Sprouted curlies rebranded? *


@shawnyblazes 
Never heard of?

So, is this who they are now?  

And did they have a Sale I missed?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@shawnyblazes
I just ran in N&M. 

Clawd I hope they are not replacing Sprouted Curlies.

It doesn't even look remotely appealing to me.

Sprouted Curlies site is still up, so I am going to remain hopeful.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

IDareT'sHair said:


> @shawnyblazes
> Never heard of?
> 
> So, is this who they are now?
> 
> And did they have a Sale I missed?


 It was 50% off on Black Friday @IDareT'sHair


----------



## IDareT'sHair

shawnyblazes said:


> *It was 50% off on Black Friday*


@shawnyblazes
Glad Sprouted Curlies is still up.  

Don't like the packaging of N&M and none of the products didn't interest me. 

Thankfully, since I missed a Fiddy%.

Did you get anything?


----------



## oneastrocurlie

rileypak said:


> Has anyone gotten a ship notice from SSI??



I haven't yet.


----------



## BrownBetty

No word on ssi or most of my orders from over a week ago. Sigh ...


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

IDareT'sHair said:


> @shawnyblazes
> Glad Sprouted Curlies is still up.
> 
> Don't like the packaging of N&M and none of the products didn't interest me.
> 
> Thankfully, since I missed a Fiddy%.
> 
> Did you get anything?



No.  The ingredients.  Yano I’m not a fan of Shea butter and coconut oil @IDareT'sHair 

So, who the heck is nectar and mane????


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> Picked Up:
> x6 3 Wickers from the B&BWs Sale.  @Aggie Did you get yours?
> 
> I was burning my last Candle, so I am glad I caught this Sale.


Yes I sure did and also bought 6.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Aggie said:


> *Yes I sure did and also bought 6.*


@Aggie
YAY!

What Scents Did you get?

I got:
x1 Autumn* Fall Fav
x1 Tis The Season*Had this before
x1 Party-Time (new to me)
x1 First Frost (new to me)
x1 After The Snow (new to me)
x1 Frozen Lake (new to me)


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Lita 
Ms. Lita - Looks like your Packages are all starting to coming in!


----------



## Lita

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Lita
> Ms. Lita - Looks like your Packages are all starting to coming in!



@IDareT'sHair  Yes,all my orders are flowing in....All but one company & they are located in Canada..I had to file a complaint against them on Etsy..I ordered one November 13th they claim it was shipped on November 16th,today is December 3rd still no package..I ask for a refund,they said can I give it more timeit took them forever to respond to my inquiry..We shall see


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Lita 
With that 'exception' of that one, it seems like things are flowing in nicely!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Happy Tuesday Ladies!


----------



## Lita

IDareT'sHair said:


> Happy Tuesday Ladies!



@IDareT'sHair Good morning! Happy Tuesday to you & everyone..

*Its a brisk day here in these parts very cold outside..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Evenin' PJ's!


----------



## Lita

Good Evening! @IDareT'sHair & everybody..I Hope everyone is ok..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Lita
So...*cough* how many packages do you have left to receive?  

The only hair package I am expecting is X-Cel Spritz # - boring.


----------



## Lita

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Lita
> So...*cough* how many packages do you have left to receive?
> 
> The only hair package I am expecting is X-Cel Spritz # - boring.



@IDareT'sHair Hey! I have about 9 packages left  

SSI-Shipped today 
Soultanicals-Shipped today 
Sally Beauty-Shipped today 
Swansons-Shipped today 
Sephora-Shipped 
Amazon-Both orders Shipped 

“I know I know..I need to curb this pj behavior 


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## rileypak

Hey everyone!

I'm currently waiting on SSI, Pat McGrath Labs, Sephora (3rd order), and APB. I think that's all


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@rileypak @Lita
I'm jelly!

All I got coming is x2 boring bottles of XC21


----------



## Lita

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak @Lita
> I'm jelly!
> 
> All I got coming is x2 boring bottles of XC21



@IDareT'sHair Maybe you will purchase more during Christmas/New Years Sales..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Lita said:


> * Maybe you will purchase more during Christmas/New Years Sales..*
> 
> Happy Hair Growing!


Hopefully @Lita

I still want: Curls Blueberr.y & Mint Scalp Tea and some Sprouted Curlies!

Neither had a BF/CM Sale.  

Well Curls had 25% where they were use to having 40-50%, so I decided to wait to see if they do something at Christma.s.  

I contacted Sprouted Curlies and they said they were having a BF Sale, but only had a Sale on SSI and Curl Origin.

And I still wouldn't mind getting some JMonique Raisin & Rum Bo.dy Butter.


----------



## Lita

@IDareT'sHair Thats a nice list..
I want to try Curls “Green Line” it had sold out during Black Friday..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Lita said:


> * Thats a nice list..
> I want to try Curls “Green Line” it had sold out during Black Friday..*
> 
> Happy Hair Growing!


@Lita
What did they have on BF? 25%?

Everything I saw was 25%.


----------



## Lita

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Lita
> What did they have on BF? 25%?
> 
> Everything I saw was 25%.



@IDareT'sHair They had a special on the set as an introduction..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> YAY!
> 
> What Scents Did you get?
> 
> I got:
> x1 Autumn* Fall Fav
> x1 Tis The Season*Had this before
> x1 Party-Time (new to me)
> x1 First Frost (new to me)
> x1 After The Snow (new to me)
> x1 Frozen Lake (new to me)


Autumn, Leaves. Pumkin Cinnamon Swirl, Sweater Weather. Rose and Ivy I think and Marshamallow something - I can't remember. Too sleepy to think right now.


----------



## Froreal3

I got my Mane Choice and Curl Origin. That’s all I ordered from on Blk Friday. I used the original Mane Choice line shampoo. It seems really nice and moisturizing. I have the Curl Origin overnight mask in. I’m only gonna keep it on for 30 minutes.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Aggie said:


> *Autumn, Leaves. Pumkin Cinnamon Swirl, Sweater Weather. Rose and Ivy I think and Marshamallow something - I can't remember. Too sleepy to think right now.*


@Aggie
Burning Autumn now.

I went on-line the other day and bought some Wa.x Melt.s for my burner in my office my Secretary got me (Holiday Scents) 5 for $15.

It's an Electric Burner with a light bulb and it works really well.  Not sure where she got it, but I'd like to have one for home. 

I bought one for home, but it is nothing like hers.  With her Burner, you can smell those melts all way down the Hall....


----------



## KinksAndInk

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> Burning Autumn now.
> 
> I went on-line the other day and bought some Wa.x Melt.s for my burner in my office my Secretary got me (Holiday Scents) 5 for $15.
> 
> It's an Electric Burner with a light bulb and it works really well.  Not sure where she got it, but I'd like to have one for home.
> 
> I bought one for home, but it is nothing like hers.  With her Burner, you can smell those melts all way down the Hall....


Scentsy has amazing burners


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> It's an Electric Burner with a light bulb and it works really well.  Not sure where she got it, but I'd like to have one for home.


Try Walgreens. I have one from there and it uses a bulb.


----------



## BrownBetty

Still waiting on apb and ssi.

I ordered two wigs from Toni Daley, she was a 25% sale till 12/25, use codes '25OFF'.

I was going to buy another fingercomber but it seems the quality of the wigs haven't improved, found Toni and decided to give her a try.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> *Try Wal.greens. I have one from there and it uses a bulb.*


@rileypak
I'll check there.  The one I bought isn't as "Powerful" as hers.  The one she got burns skrong.

The one I purchased for home, if I left my kitchen (where I had it plugged in at), I couldn't smell anything.  The one she got me, you can smell it practically all over the building.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

I was gonna buy from the Sally sale yesterday  but I wanted to mix and match.  I don't want two of the  same items.


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> Burning Autumn now.
> 
> I went on-line the other day and bought some Wa.x Melt.s for my burner in my office my Secretary got me (Holiday Scents) 5 for $15.
> 
> It's an Electric Burner with a light bulb and it works really well.  Not sure where she got it, but I'd like to have one for home.
> 
> I bought one for home, but it is nothing like hers.  With her Burner, you can smell those melts all way down the Hall....


I bought 2 electrical burners from Bath and Body Works last year @IDareT'sHair


----------



## Lita

My 4 Bella Naturals-Came In today & I will use them this weekend..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Aggie said:


> *I bought 2 electrical burners from Bath and Body Works last year*


@Aggie
I didn't know B&BWs had Electric Wax Burners.  *Off to Look*

I think the one my Secretary bought me is a cheapie.  Burns like a Champ-tho'


----------



## BrownBetty

I used up:
SSI con 
SSI leave in - no back ups
Alikay leave in
Redken clarifying cream


----------



## Beamodel

My SSI arrived today


----------



## Lita

I brought a cordless microwaveable heat conditioning cap..Hope I like it.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Happy Weekend PJ's!

Hope to actually do my hair this weekend.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Hope all of you with Outstanding SSI orders - got her email?  

Everything should ship today!


----------



## Lita

IDareT'sHair said:


> Hope all of you with Outstanding SSI orders - got her email?
> 
> Everything should ship today!




@IDareT'sHair Yes,I got the email last night..Thats a good thing..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita

My Fermented Ginseng came today..Will add it to my rice water that I will use tomorrow “Saturday” for my weekend hair wash/dc..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> Hope all of you with Outstanding SSI orders - got her email?
> 
> Everything should ship today!


I read it this morning. 

I was hoping it would have a coupon code or something


----------



## Lita

rileypak said:


> I read it this morning.
> 
> I was hoping it would have a coupon code or something



@rileypak You too..I thought they would give us an early Christmas discount 

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> *I was hoping it would have a coupon code or something*


@rileypak
Clawd...Me too Gurl. 

I read it like 3 or 4 times to make sure I wasn't missing something.......


Lita said:


> *You too..I thought they would give us an early Christmas discount *
> 
> Happy Hair Growing!


@Lita


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Tonight:
Used Up: x1 JMonique Wheatgrass & Spinach DC'er to Pre-Poo with (no b/ups *I think?)


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My x2 XCel21's came today!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Lita
What's Up Ms. Lita? How's Your Evening?

How is your Mom?


----------



## Lita

The Sally Beauty-Package was delivered 
Beaute Crepue-Package was delivered 

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Lita said:


> *Beaute Crepue-Package was delivered *
> 
> Happy Hair Growing!


@Lita
OHHHH....SOOOO....This is what you ordered from Can.a.da? 

I've always wanted to order from there.

Glad it finally came. 

They really have some nice sounding products.


----------



## Lita

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Lita
> What's Up Ms. Lita? How's Your Evening?
> 
> How is your Mom?



@IDareT'sHair I’m doing ok..I just came back from visiting my Mom,she is improving..Thank you so much for asking about her I really appreciate that...

*I’m trying to figure out how many more packages I’m supposed to get..


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Lita
> OHHHH....SOOOO....This is what you ordered from Can.a.da?
> 
> I've always wanted to order from there.
> 
> Glad it finally came.
> 
> They really have some nice sounding products.



@IDareT'sHair Yes,they have nice products..They had a hair tea that I used before/great results...I’m glad it finally came tooo..Yippee

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Lita 
That's Great News!

I am so thankful she's improving.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Lita said:


> *Yes,they have nice products..They had a hair tea that I used before/great results...I’m glad it finally came tooo..Yippee*
> 
> Happy Hair Growing!


@Lita 
I've wanted to order from them for yeaaars - but never pulled the Trigger on them.  (Because of the Cana.dian shipping thing)....

Enjoy them for me!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Lita @rileypak 
I hope SSI (and Sprouted Curlies) gone & have that Forty-Fiddy% off Christ.mas Sale.

I want my Sprouted Curlies *rolls eyes*


----------



## Lita

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Lita
> I've wanted to order from them for yeaaars - but never pulled the Trigger on them.  (Because of the Cana.dian shipping thing)....
> 
> Enjoy them for me!



@IDareT'sHair I know..That shipping & waiting is ridiculous & they don’t send you tracking information either  I don’t think I’m going to order from them because of the tracking situation..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Lita @rileypak
> I hope SSI (and Sprouted Curlies) gone & have that Forty-Fiddy% off Christ.mas Sale.


I need SSI to keep stock come next sale


----------



## Lita

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Lita @rileypak
> I hope SSI (and Sprouted Curlies) gone & have that Forty-Fiddy% off Christ.mas Sale.
> 
> I want my Sprouted Curlies *rolls eyes*



@IDareT'sHair Me too,but SSI had a lot of problems with the website.I hope they got it together for Christmas/New Years Sales..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> *I need SSI to keep stock come next sale *


@rileypak
What you tryna' get Ms. Riley?....

You know you be gettin' stuff I never look at or think about?



Lita said:


> * Me too,but SSI had a lot of problems with the website.*I hope they got it together for Christmas/New Years Sales..
> 
> Happy Hair Growing!


@Lita
She was one of the "few" I bought from as soon as the Sale went live, so I'm glad I didn't run into "problems"

Mine came last Friday 11/30.

@Lita @rileypak
I think folks had to shoulder some of the Sales Hairveda would normally get.  I shole hope they come back soon. (And also Darcy's)


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Mornin' Ladies of the PJ Order

Need to start on this Head.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Mornin' Ms. Lita @Lita

What you usin' on your Hair today?


----------



## Lita

IDareT'sHair said:


> Mornin' Ms. Lita @Lita
> 
> What you usin' on your Hair today?


 
@IDareT'sHair  Good Morning! I will use later on this evening-

Baby Shampoo-Wash
4 Bella Naturle~Babassu & Blueberry Dc
True-Conditioner rinse out
Natures Ego-Rice water I added”Ginseng”

Natures Ego-Fermented rice water leave in
4 Bella Naturle-Yucca growth milk on roots
4 Bella Naturle-Yucca serum to seal

*Put hair in 4 braids/let air dry..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita

@IDareT'sHair  I wish Darcy’s would open up..I could use a couple of bottles “Pumpkin Conditioner” Yummy 

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Lita said:


> *I wish Darcy’s would open up..I could use a couple of bottles “Pumpkin Conditioner” Yummy *
> 
> Happy Hair Growing!


@Lita
Lawd Gurl.... Who you tellin'?

I came across my last 16oz Jar of the Pumpkin Seed DC'er the other day.  Imma hafta' eventually use it, cause I don't want it to go bad.

I think I _"might"_ have a bottle of the Coconut Lemongrass Transitioning Creme and a couple Eucalyptus & Mint Scalp Butters I got from Hattache or NC?


----------



## Lita

@IDareT'sHair Yep,that Eucalyptus & Mint Scalp butter was awesome sauce..It worked very well on my Mom & Aunties scalp..I like the fact that it easily absorbed..
Darcy’s made some great products..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Lita said:


> *Darcy’s made some great products..*
> 
> Happy Hair Growing!


@Lita
She sure did! 

Pours out some Darcy's for Darcy's

ETA: I am also saving a jar Purabody Naturals Mango & Tea (Tree) Scalp Butter.

I gotta just gone use that stuff. 

Cause a lot of it is never coming back.


----------



## Lita

@IDareT'sHair sheds a tear for Darcy’s products 

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Lita said:


> *sheds a tear for Darcy's products*
> 
> Happy Hair Growing!


@Lita
#SOSAD

I just went out on Hairveda just to remember.

Thankfully, I was stocked up on HV.


----------



## Aggie

Still using up my scalp drops. Last night I used the Castor Argan one. I finally popped this one open. It is the growth drops. I'm out of the Bambu drops but I will go back to them again next year. My supplier is also out of stock so I really have to wait.


----------



## flyygirlll2

Wait... Hairveda is out of business now?? I went on Hattache and there’s a couple of products available. I have one Vatika  Frosting left in my stash, but that was from that epic sale Pampered and Twisted had a while back. Apparently they closed down too.


----------



## rileypak

So I just remembered I bought the Camille Lavender box


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> *So I just remembered I bought the Camille Lavender box *


@rileypak
.....

Talmbout some "Hi"....

You a Mess!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

flyygirlll2 said:


> *Wait... Hairveda is out of business now?? I went on Hattache and there’s a couple of products available. I have one Vatika  Frosting left in my stash, but that was from that epic sale Pampered and Twisted had a while back. Apparently they closed down too.*


@flyygirlll2 
Gurl...................

They have got to come back!


----------



## BeautifulRoots

flyygirlll2 said:


> Wait... *Hairveda is out of business now??* I went on Hattache and there’s a couple of products available. I have one Vatika  Frosting left in my stash, but that was from that epic sale Pampered and Twisted had a while back. Apparently they closed down too.



No!! Say it ain't so!! I loved the Vatika Frosting and the shikakai shampoo bar way back in the day. I was JUST about to start ordering the vatika frosting again. Hairveda is available on other websites?


----------



## Lita

Mielle Organics-Just re up on the vitamins 

Roux-Reup on Hair & Scalp treatment 2xs
Roux-Hair volume builder 1x

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## flyygirlll2

IDareT'sHair said:


> @flyygirlll2
> Gurl...................
> 
> They have got to come back!


Right! I was shocked  the worst thing is there’s no warning either smh.


----------



## flyygirlll2

BeautifulRoots said:


> No!! Say it ain't so!! I loved the Vatika Frosting and the shikakai shampoo bar way back in the day. I was JUST about to start ordering the vatika frosting again. Hairveda is available on other websites?



It is on Hattache.
https://www.hattache.com/products/hairveda-vatika-frosting?variant=379503553


----------



## Lita

The Gods Nectar-Shipped 
Pampered Skincare-Shipped 

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Mornin' PJs!

Stay Warm out there!


----------



## divachyk

Came out of lurking on HairVeda  I didn't know this.


----------



## Lita

Natures Ego-Shipped 
Sally’s Beauty-Shipped
Macy’s-Shipped 


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Aggie

*I just bought from www.manegang.com:*

*2 Heraremy (Sasha) wigs* in burgundy and 1b/30 and here is how it looks:


*I also bought 2 Heraremy wigs (Shanti) wigs* in both 1b and Black/Black Green seen here:


----------



## BrownBetty

Still waiting on ssi... sigh .


----------



## Lita

Soultanicals-Was delivered..Yippee
SSI-Was delivered..Yippee
Swanson’s-Was delivered..Yippee

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## rileypak

SSI was delivered today


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Hi Ladies!

Hope all is well!


----------



## Lita

IDareT'sHair said:


> Hi Ladies!
> 
> Hope all is well!



@IDareT'sHair Hello! 

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## rileypak

So I may wash my hair this weekend. I haven't decided yet. If I do, I will blow dry it. It was nice seeing my hair in all its length. I am claiming WL which is where I was after my last relaxer.

As far as wash day, it's going to be cold and I'm feeling lazy already


----------



## flyygirlll2

rileypak said:


> So I may wash my hair this weekend. I haven't decided yet. If I do, I will blow dry it. It was nice seeing my hair in all its length. I am claiming WL which is where I was after my last relaxer.
> 
> *As far as wash day, it's going to be cold and I'm feeling lazy already *





This is me right now. I’m debating washing this weekend too... but the thought of it makes me feel tired already lol, so we’ll see. I plan to blow dry again too but will use low heat this time instead. And yay on making WL!


----------



## rileypak

@IDareT'sHair 

https://soultanicals.com/blogs/news...-83428485&mc_cid=34baf5937d&mc_eid=379f9c90df


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@rileypak
Thank you!  

I got that yesterday and took the Survey.  My 'choice' didn't make the cut.

Was "tempted" to get the Fro Despair/Repair but decided to KIM.


----------



## Aggie

rileypak said:


> So I may wash my hair this weekend. I haven't decided yet. If I do, I will blow dry it. It was nice seeing my hair in all its length. *I am claiming WL which is where I was after my last relaxer.*




@bolded - Pics please...I could see some hair porn right about now .


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Hey Ladies!

Happy Sunday!

Looks Like everyone is busy this Holiday Season!

Hope all is well. 

I did manage to snatch up a b/up of Oyin's "What The Hemp" 20% & Free Shipping = GIFTLOVE

What Ya'll Doing?


----------



## rileypak

I'm doing absolutely nothing today. Hair will be done next weekend to be fresh for the holidays. I will straighten it again.


----------



## Lita

@IDareT'sHair Hi! Shopping  at “Target” for 8yr old & getting gift cards for the older children..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Lita said:


> *Hi! Shopping  at “Target” for 8yr old & getting gift cards for the older children..*
> 
> Happy Hair Growing!


@Lita
Did you happen to _cruise_ on by the Hai.r Ca.re Aisle?


----------



## Lita

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Lita
> Did you happen to _cruise_ on by the Hai.r Ca.re Aisle?



@IDareT'sHair  I’m behaving myself today..I spent entirely tooooo much money on hair products & I still want to order curls & potions rice bundles 

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Lita
I made a couple of real small hair purchases today.  

But I feel like I wanna make more.


----------



## Lita

@IDareT'sHair I was going to purchase the curls green collection line,but I changed my mind.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Lita said:


> *I was going to purchase the curls green collection line,but I changed my mind*.
> 
> Happy Hair Growing!


@Lita
The reviews were "meh" I watched a couple today on YT.  ....

And folks got it for $25 on BF instead of $45 or whatever it is today for the 5 items.

Overall, the reviews weren't that great. 

I'm still "miffed" she did the Sales this way, instead of on individual items.

I will have to probably get my Blu.eberry & Mint Scalp Tea from A/M/A/Z/O/N.


----------



## Lita

I did buy Curls & Potions-Chebe Rice Water bundle as a back up..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita

@IDareT'sHair I watched the reviews for curls as well regarding the green line & they was awful..I don’t know why she added that small scooper,how is it supposed to get to the bottom of the bottle..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Lita 
Yup.  Those reviews were "Tragic"

From the YT'bers I watch (& trust), that Caviar Line didn't get "stellar" reviews either, quiet as it's kept.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Lita
I see you got your "Curls & Potions"

I should look at that Line....

I grabbed up a b/up of Oyin's Ginger Mint Cleanser.

@Aggie
I see your x4 Fashion orders!


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Lita
> I see you got your "Curls & Potions"
> 
> I should look at that Line....
> 
> I grabbed up a b/up of Oyin's Ginger Mint Cleanser.
> 
> @Aggie
> I see your x4 Fashion orders!


@IDareT'sHair 

Errytime I think I got erryting, I had to go back in and get more . I just couldn't believe it . Anyhoo, I will be getting more stuff from there early next year I think.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Aggie
Are you done w/buying B&BWs 3-Wicks this Season? 

Some Lady called me yesterday and said they had B2G2 Free yesterday.  She was in the Store.

I was 1/2 way tempted, but passed it up.  Not sure how long that Sale was tho'?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Lita
Just made a Curls & Potions "mock cart" Spun the Wheel and got 15% off.  

But I think I'll wait to purchase.

1st time looking at that site.  They have some nice looking items.  Will keep track of your reviews.  I think @shawnyblazes was also shopping here?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Lita
How do you get the 3 RW's for $30?  It shows up as $50 in my Cart?

ETA: I found it!


----------



## Lita

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Lita
> How do you get the 3 RW's for $30?  It shows up as $50 in my Cart?
> 
> ETA: I found it!



@IDareT'sHair In the code section type in 
RICEBUNDLE and you will get the discount..Sale on the bundle ends at midnight..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Lita said:


> *In the code section type in
> RICEBUNDLE and you will get the discount..Sale on the bundle ends at midnight..*
> 
> Happy Hair Growing!


@Lita
I found it!

And already checked out!...


----------



## Lita

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Lita
> I found it!
> 
> And already checked out!...



@IDareT'sHair Please give a review when you get a chance..Hope you like it 

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Lita said:


> *Please give a review when you get a chance..Hope you like it *
> 
> Happy Hair Growing!


@Lita
Pusha!....

I'll be using it right away during the Cold Temps!


----------



## Lita

@IDareT'sHair 
Gotta spread the love 

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My Hattache Shipped!


----------



## Lita

Sally Beauty-2nd Order was delivered today..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Hattache Shipped
Oyin Hand Made Shipped
Sally Shipped


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Hey Ladies!'


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Lita
Mornin' Ms. Lita!

How's your Mom?


----------



## Lita

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Lita
> Mornin' Ms. Lita!
> 
> How's your Mom?



@IDareT'sHair Good morning 
My Mom is doing much better,she’s ready to come home but they still have to operate..I told her after the surgery she will come home & be stronger like the bionic woman Lol..That made her smile..
Thank you for asking

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Lita
Praying for Her, You and Your Family.

She will be back on her game in no time.....


----------



## Lita

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Lita
> Praying for Her, You and Your Family.
> 
> She will be back on her game in no time.....



@IDareT'sHair Awwwwww Thank you..My Family & I really appreciate it..
*I know she is getting better because she ask for her hair products,so I could put moisturizer on her hair and her satin bonnet..Lol Gotta keep that hair right 

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Eisani

What y’all doing?


----------



## BrownBetty

Eisani said:


> What y’all doing?



I just put in any order with SSI, picked up the masks that I didn't get from Black friday.  One day sale, code 'HOLIDAYS'.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My Curls & Potions Shipped!

@Lita


----------



## Lita

@IDareT'sHair Yes,I got a shipping notice too..Yippee

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## rileypak




----------



## IDareT'sHair

Hey Ladies!

Still waiting on my Shipped Items:
Hattache
Oyin Handmade
Curls & Potions
A/M/A/Z/O/N - Curls Blue.berry & Mint Scalp Tea

Have a Good Day Everyone


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My Oyin came and Sally (which I had forgotten about).

Wonder where my Hattache is?  They usually ship pretty fast


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Lita @Aggie @shawnyblazes
JMonique is having another 50% everything shipping by 12/24.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I forgot I ordered a Jar of adowa Baomint DC'er (well it shipped)


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Lita @Aggie @shawnyblazes
> JMonique is having another 50% everything shipping by 12/24.


I havent bought anything from her in a year. @IDareT'sHair


----------



## IDareT'sHair

shawnyblazes said:


> *I havent bought anything from her in a year.*


@shawnyblazes
I was half-way 'tempted' to get a b/up jar of Bentonite & Rhassoul Detox Treatment.


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Lita @Aggie @shawnyblazes
> JMonique is having another 50% everything shipping by 12/24.


Yeah I got that email and I still won't be getting anything. I am not interested in getting products that I don't have access to when I run out - it stresses me out. I think I will wait until she finishes school.


----------



## Lita

Bekura Beauty-
Leche de Babasu Hair Conditioner Drench

J.Monique-
Ginger Butter leave in
Triple Seaweed Dc
Hair Growth Balm/Biotin “for my Dad”
Hair Strengthening Balm”For my sister”

UhuruNaturals-
Chebe Shea Nilotica Butter
Chebe leave in conditioner
Ostrich Oil Hair Tonic

@IDareT'sHair I picked up some J.Monique “Hope she got her shipping together”


*I think this is my last big hair order for the year...


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Waiting On:
Hattache
Curls & Potions
adowa
Bekura

@Lita
Ms. Lita what all are you waiting on?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My Hattache is "Out For Delivery"


----------



## Lita

@IDareT'sHair  I’m waiting for-
•Curl and Potions 
•Bekura Beauty 
•UhuruNaturals
•J.Monique


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My Hattache came & also my Curls and Potions @Lita

Now only waiting on:
Bekura (DC'er)
adowa Beauty (DC'er)

*Still "toying" with the idea of grabbing some JMonique

*i know. i know ya'll.*


----------



## Lita

@IDareT'sHair Yes,I know that too.. J.Monique “Shipping” time can get very colorful  extremely late..

*I hope I get a shipping notice and it get shipped out quickly..I shall keep you posted 

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita

•Got a shipping notice from-SSI
•Got a shipping notice from-UhuruNaturals 

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Lita 
I was half-way tempted to get a Liter of Fro Repair/Despair (Soultanicals), but decided against it (for now).

I need to keep making a dent in my Ginormus Stash.  

I know you are in the process of Rebuilding your Ginormous Stash!...


----------



## Lita

@IDareT'sHair ^^^^I’m trying not to buy too much  I’m going to slow it down a bit.I was going to buy the Fro despair,but I have 2 nice jars in my stash...

*I already started a use it up pile 

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Lita said:


> *I was going to buy the Fro despair,but I have 2 nice jars in my stash...*


@Lita
So do I. ...
The exact same amount......


----------



## Lita

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Lita
> So do I. ...
> The exact same amount......



@IDareT'sHair here’s to us and our product stash 

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Lita said:


> *here’s to us and our product stash*
> 
> Happy Hair Growing!


@Lita
I really should be more like this:
.......

..............


----------



## Lita

My curls and potions-Was delivered today 

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Used Up:
x1 ST'icals Rice Water Follicle Booster (x1 b/up)


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Aggie
Pulled out my Ayurvedic Oils.  Been using a nice Amla Brahmi


----------



## Lita

SSI-Was delivered today..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## rileypak

*Used up*
APB Peach Babassu Hair Lotion (no backups)


----------



## Aggie

Massaged some Castor Argan scalp drops on my scalp last night. I am resting tonight from all things hair .


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Afternoon Ladeees!


----------



## Lita

IDareT'sHair said:


> Afternoon Ladeees!



@IDareT'sHair Good afternoon! Hope everyone is having a great Sunday..


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Lita 
Hey Ms. Lita


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> Pulled out my Ayurvedic Oils.  Been using a nice Amla Brahmi


I need to use mine up as well but I don't have much time on my hands to do long drawn out hair days like I used to. When the oils I have on hand are all done, I will not be repurchasing them. I will have to use them up as pre-poos and oil rinses to get them out of my stash quickly I guess.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My adowa beauty Baomint DC'er came today.

I think the only thing I'm waiting on now is:
Bekura Beauty
HoBW (x3 b/ups of X-Cel21 Spritz)


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Aggie said:


> *I will have to use them up as pre-poos and oil rinses *


@Aggie
This is what I will be doing to get through the Winter Season (and to use up my Oils & hopefully Powders).


----------



## Aggie

Finally finished up my jar of JMoniques Naturals Charcoal Deep Conditioner tonight. No backups - I do like this conditioner but haven't made up my mind if I'll repurchase it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Aggie
Are you going to get any JMonique's?  

I got another email from her regarding her Sale.


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> Are you going to get any JMonique's?
> 
> I got another email from her regarding her Sale.


 @IDareT'sHair 

I'ma pass this year. I'll probably get some stuff next year. I want my stuff when I want it and if she is unavailable all year then I will just wait until she is full time back into her business again. I will stick with B&BW for now.


----------



## Lita




----------



## flyygirlll2

Merry Christmas ladies!


----------



## Aggie

Merry Christmas my E-Friends!


----------



## Lita

Just got some AfroVeda..I haven’t purchase from her in ages..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Aggie

Used up a bottle of SSI Cranberry Cream Hair Cocktail Leave-in, no backups, may repurchase later. 

I just pulled out a bottle of Inahsi Naturals Aloe Hibiscus Leave-in (moisture) and a Redken Extreme Anti-Snap Leave-in (protein) to alternate.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Lita said:


> J*ust got some AfroVeda..I haven’t purchase from her in ages..*
> 
> Happy Hair Growing!


@Lita
I thought about it.

So I bought a Sweater and some other stuff.


----------



## Lita

@IDareT'sHair The 2 items I brought from AfroVeda,I will leave at my parents house at least I’ll have some stuff for when I come back\forth to visit with them..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## divachyk

Merry Christmas ladies. Ebonicurls is the last package I'm waiting on. I'm beyond the standard ship time so I sent her an email. Just waiting to hear back.


----------



## Lita

I picked up some Brina Organics Sea Moss Hair Food Spray and Sea Moss\Rosemary Hair Butter.. 

The Mane Choice Colon Detox vitamins 2xs
hope these really work ^^^^^

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@divachyk
Was thinking of you!


----------



## Aggie

Used up my first jar of Blue Magic Grease tonight. Moving on to the second jar and have one back up left in my stash. I should mention that I was on that first jar for 3.5 months. 

There is no need to repurchase more before June of next year. I think I may even have a second backup jar. I will have to hunt my stash tomorrow and update if necessary.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Aggie
Sound good. 

I felt like using a little "Grease" tonight myself and pulled out:
DB's Eucalyptus & Mint Grease.


----------



## Lita

UhuruNaturals-Was delivered this morning

J.Monique-Was delivered this morning

Briana Organics-Was shipped

Fo ti root-2xs
Collagen vitamins-1x it’s enough for 2months

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Evening PJ's!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Hey Ladies!

Hope everyone is good!


----------



## divachyk

Ebonicurls shipped!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Still waiting on:
adowa Beauty - b/up of Baomint DC'er
Bekura Beauty - Leche DC'er
HoBW - XCel21 Spritz

ETA: Just Purchased - a b/up of Bekura Leche 12oz *Still on Sale with Free Shipping*


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Used Up:
x1 16oz QB's CTDG (x1 16oz b/up)


----------



## Lita

The Mane Choice-detox vitamins was delivered today 

Brina Organics-was delivered today 

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> ETA: Just Purchased - a b/up of Bekura Leche 12oz *Still on Sale with Free Shipping*


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


>


@rileypak
Glad you got some too!  ....

Great Price $22.00 for 12oz & Free Shipping! 

Plus, it gets great reviews!...

Can't wait to use it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Afternoon Beautiful Ladies!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Aggie 
I ordered x5 more B&BWs 3 Wicks during the $10 Sale (which came yesterday).  

Ended up going into a Brick & Mortar Thursday and I already know I will be exchanging or returning. 

Tried to stick to Holiday Scents to get me through this Winter funk.


----------



## felic1

Merry Christmas and Happy New year's to everyone! My special thoughts and empathy for my east coast sisters in the midst of this federal shut down


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@felic1
I'm glad you told that loser off when he came to your City!.


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> I ordered x5 more B&BWs 3 Wicks during the $10 Sale (which came yesterday).
> 
> Ended up going into a Brick & Mortar Thursday and I already know I will be exchanging or returning.
> 
> Tried to stick to Holiday Scents to get me through this Winter funk.


I saw that sale too @IDareT'sHair but still passed on it. I've come to realize that I don't care for their winter scents all that much. I wished I had gotten more of the fall scents though. I won't make that mistake next year. I am waiting for that White Opal scent to come back. I will have to get a few jars of that one .


----------



## Aggie

Tonight I used up a bottle of SSI Papaya Daily Moisture Leave-In Conditioner, no backups and not a repurchase at the moment.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Aggie said:


> *I am waiting for that White Opal scent to come back.*


@Aggie
You know I asked for this when I was in there.

I want to return the Cranberry Woods and exchange it for Winter Candy Apple.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Used Up:
x1 JMonique Wheatgrass & Spinach DC'er (no b/ups - but I might have one someplace hiding).


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Lita
Mornin' Ms. Lita....

How's those Packages looking?

Are you still waitin' on a boatload of stuff to arrive?


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> You know I asked for this when I was in there.
> 
> I want to return the Cranberry Woods and exchange it for Winter Candy Apple.


@IDareT'sHair, did they say when the white opal will be back in stock? I am stocking up good on this one.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Aggie 
Hi Sis. Aggie

Have all your new Fashions arrived yet?

I've bought x5 or x6 pairs of boots.  I need to slo' my roll for real.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Aggie said:


> * did they say when the white opal will be back in stock? I am stocking up good on this one*.


@Aggie
I'm stocking up too!....

Spring/Summer.

I asked if there was anything close to it that was out now and they said no.


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> Hi Sis. Aggie
> 
> Have all your new Fashions arrived yet?
> 
> I've bought x5 or x6 pairs of boots.  I need to slo' my roll for real.


All except one has arrived @IDareT'sHair. I just placed order #5 about 2 or 3 days ago and that's the one I'm still waiting on. I like the quality of their clothing so far. Their prices are better than www.venus.com - the other site I tend to order a lot of my clothing from.


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> I'm stocking up too!....
> 
> Spring/Summer.
> 
> I asked if there was anything close to it that was out now and they said no.


Thanks sis. I know you'd ask all the right questions


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Aggie
Yeah, I got on a clothing roll and couldn't get off.....

I need to get away from both the clothes (shoes, boots, purses) and off the hair thing too.  

Wanting a totally different 2019.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Aggie

I guess this Cold Weather was getting to me....

In the Candles I got:
Vanilla Noel Bean
Twisted Peppermint
Frozen Lake
First Frost
Cranberry Woods (will be returning or exchanging ASAP)


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Used Up:
x1 MISCHE DC'er (no b/ups - I really like this.  I know it gets "meh" reviews, but I really like it and would repurchase on a great Sale)


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Okay...Waiting On:
x2 12oz Bekura Babbasu Leche
x1 8oz adowa Baomint DC'er (b/up)
x3 SM Take Down Detanglers
x2 16oz MHC Honey Hair Masks
x1 8oz Koils By Nature CranSugar Bo.dy Bu.tter

I really need to be through with Hair Purchases for 2018!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Used Up:
KBB's Super Duper Hydrating Hair Cream (probably x1 or x2 b/ups).  

I got it from Ph.armpacks on the Cheap.  It was old.  Even though the scent was fine it was grainy/gritty.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

*cough*

Okay..So...I just opened a Box from ST'icals I've had since August/September when I ordered a Liter of Conditioning Dream Cream thanks to @rileypak gently pressuring me and an 8oz of Master Detox.

For some reason, the 8oz of Detox was Supersized to a Liter.  

I hope I like the Mater Cleanse Detox.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Aggie
What DC'ers are you loving these days?

I've decided to pull out my 1 offs/random purchases that I have no b/ups & probably won't repurchase and attempt to use them up. 

I need to find that Curls Dynasty.


----------



## rileypak

@IDareT'sHair
Upgraded


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> What DC'ers are you loving these days?
> 
> I've decided to pull out my 1 offs/random purchases that I have no b/ups & probably won't repurchase and attempt to use them up.
> 
> I need to find that Curls Dynasty.


@IDareT'sHair

Truthfully all of my Dominican Hair products from the  Follicle Care brand. They come directly from the Dominican Republic. I especially love the Bambu (strength) and Castor Argan (growth) lines in this brand.

I will repurchase them for as long as I can get them here on the ground. The Baba de Caracol line would come in a very close 3rd as it provides beautiful (moisture) to my hair. 

I honestly do not feel that I need any other brand for deep conditioners at the moment. Oh the leave-ins are really really good as well but a little costly in my opinion so I will probably still look to SSI for my leave-ins.

I have not yet tried any of the Curl Origins but I want to look into getting the Maracuja DC during a good sale. I have the Overnight Treatment but have not used it yet.


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> *Yeah, I got on a clothing roll and couldn't get off.....
> 
> I need to get away from both the clothes (shoes, boots, purses) and off the hair thing too.  *
> 
> *Wanting a totally different 2019*.


  Good luck to all this girlie...I know for sure I will be getting more clothes and shoes so I ain't even foolin' myself


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Aggie said:


> *I have the Overnight Treatment but have not used it yet.*


@Aggie
This is very nice....


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Aggie said:


> * Good luck to all this girlie...I know for sure I will be getting more clothes and shoes so I ain't even foolin' myself *


@Aggie 
I seriously need to stop!


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> I seriously need to stop!


I know the feeling all too well @IDareT'sHair .


----------



## Aggie

*Today my empties are:*

1 bottle of Castor Argan Scalp Drops - have 5 back-ups
1 bottle of PipingRock Ylang Ylang oil 
1 jar of New Directions Aromatics Lavender oil have a couple back-ups
1 bottle of Aura Cacia Ylang Ylang Extra oil, have 1 back-up


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My Honey Child Shipped! (x2 16oz Honey Hair Masks)


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Aggie
51% off was Great for MyHoneyChild


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> *Upgraded*


@rileypak
Yup.  Went back to look at my Orders and it was $9.60 all day long.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Hi almost 2019 Divas!

My b/up of adowa Baomint DC'er came today! (and a pair of boots)


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Saludable84 @Aggie @Beamodel
HQS has their 12oz GM for $5.00


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Lita 
What's new Ms. Lita?


----------



## Lita

@IDareT'sHair Hi! Getting my last purchase in for 2018..Think I have enough butters,Leave in’s & Dc’s for 2019...

What are you up too?

*Going to church later with the family..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Lita
I think I might be finished with last minute 2018 purchases too.  

Gotta do better in 2019.

I was going to ask you and @shawnyblazes how are you using Curls & Potions Rice Water?  How long are you leaving it on? etc.....How are you using?


----------



## Lita

@IDareT'sHair I'm using the Chebe one at the moment..I apply it to my scalp and leave it in..The Bamboo one you leave it on 15-20min rinse out..

*This Chebe Rice Water has a undeniable kick..WoW....I have very little hair shed..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Saludable84 @Aggie @Beamodel
> HQS has their 12oz GM for $5.00


Yeah I saw that but I've already moved on from HQS and not looking back. So sorry


----------



## Saludable84

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Saludable84 @Aggie @Beamodel
> HQS has their 12oz GM for $5.00


 I saw. I’m trying to resist


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Lita
> I think I might be finished with last minute 2018 purchases too.
> 
> Gotta do better in 2019.
> 
> I was going to ask you and @shawnyblazes how are you using Curls & Potions Rice Water?  How long are you leaving it on? etc.....How are you using?


I didn't get the curls and potion .  was sold out . 


Using natures ego and soultanicals rice. Just apply and rinse after 10 minutes or so  @IDareT'sHair


----------



## IDareT'sHair

shawnyblazes said:


> Using natures ego and* soultanicals rice. Just apply and rinse after 10 minutes or so*


@shawnyblazes
Yes, this is how I was using ST'icals too.  I put on a plastic cap and left it on for 10-20 minutes.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

shawnyblazes said:


> *I didn't get the curls and potion .  was sold out . *


@shawnyblazes
Curls & Potions FLASH Sale 35% Code = BYE2018


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Lita 
Ended Up getting a b/up of the Curls & Potions Rice Water Rinse


----------



## Lita

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Lita
> Ended Up getting a b/up of the Curls & Potions Rice Water Rinse



@IDareT'sHair I got the Chebe Clay Wash

*My last purchase for 2018yr

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita




----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

IDareT'sHair said:


> @shawnyblazes
> Curls & Potions FLASH Sale 35% Code = BYE2018


WEll look a here.  Lemme go take a look.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Lita said:


> **My last purchase for 2018yr*


@Lita 
Umm....You said that 4-5 Purchases ago.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

shawnyblazes said:


> *WEll look a here.  Lemme go take a look.*


@shawnyblazes
You gettin' somethin'??


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

IDareT'sHair said:


> @shawnyblazes
> You gettin' somethin'??


In and out like a bandit @IDareT'sHair 

2 Chebe Rice Water rinses


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@shawnyblazes
I saw your purchase!


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

IDareT'sHair said:


> @shawnyblazes
> I saw your purchase!


 I’m trying to decrease shedding in 2019! @IDareT'sHair


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@shawnyblazes
I guess since I got a b/up - I can go ahead and pull a bottle out for next wash day.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

IDareT'sHair said:


> @shawnyblazes
> I guess since I got a b/up - I can go ahead and pull a bottle out for next wash day.



Do you have the chebe or regular rice rinse @IDareT'sHair


----------



## IDareT'sHair

shawnyblazes said:


> *Do you have the chebe or regular rice rinse*


@shawnyblazes
Nope.  I just went to look. 

I have the Chebe & Mint "Growth Stimulating Rice Water" it's a leave-in. 

So, I guess I have the Leave-In.  Now Imma hafta' figure out how to incorporate this with XCel21.

How to rotate these two?  Cause I can't give up my XCel right now.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@shawnyblazes
Their packaging presentation is beautiful.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

IDareT'sHair said:


> @shawnyblazes
> Nope.  I just went to look.
> 
> I have the Chebe & Mint "Growth Stimulating Rice Water" it's a leave-in.
> 
> So, I guess I have the Leave-In.  Now Imma hafta' figure out how to incorporate this with XCel21.
> 
> How to rotate these two?  Cause I can't give up my XCel right now.



Use the leave in once a week? On the day you use it don’t use the Xcel.  On the other days, use Xcel??


----------



## Lita

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Lita
> Umm....You said that 4-5 Purchases ago.



@IDareT'sHair Yes,I know..I’m a bad girl shame on me ..

•This is really It at 10:24pm Eastern Standard Time 

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

shawnyblazes said:


> *Use the leave in once a week? On the day you use it don’t use the Xcel.  On the other days, use Xcel??*


@shawnyblazes
It has a very Minty refreshing scent.

I may just save the Chebe Mint until Spring and focus strictly on the XCel, provided it doesn't start to make my scalp sore or tender.

I have x4 bottles of XCel to get through, so maybe when I finish those up?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Lita 
They have really great product packaging presentation.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Lita 

Still Spending - just checked out with a Turtleneck and x2 pairs of pants.

UGGHHHHH

Imma 'bout to tighten it all the way up in 2019.


----------



## Lita

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Lita
> They have really great product packaging presentation.



@IDareT'sHair @shawnyblazes Yes,indeed the packaging is beautiful..The pink/black is perfect everything really stands out..Very professional..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@shawnyblazes
Did you read my post that ST'icals sent me a Liter of the Master Cleanse Detox instead of the 8oz Jar I ordered? 

Remember I was asking you about it before I purchased it a while back?  

I just opened that box last night.

Well....I hope I like it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Lita
Well, so far, I didn't get that 3rd Jar of Bekura Babbasu Leche.

So far.....
But we still have over about an hour and a half to go.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

IDareT'sHair said:


> @shawnyblazes
> Did you read my post that ST'icals sent me a Liter of the Master Cleanse Detox instead of the 8oz Jar I ordered?
> 
> Remember I was asking you about it before I purchased it a while back?
> 
> I just opened that box last night.
> 
> Well....I hope I like it.


No. I didn’t see it.  It was okay to me but she’s reformatted it twice during my use.  It might have went through another reformulation but folks seems to like it.  I just make my own and call it a day  @IDareT'sHair


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Happy 2019 Ladies! 

 May Each of You have a Blessed & Prosperous New Year.


----------



## Lita

IDareT'sHair said:


> Happy 2019 Ladies!
> 
> May Each of You have a Blessed & Prosperous New Year.



@IDareT'sHair Same to you..Be blessed in every aspect of your life..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## KinksAndInk

IDareT'sHair said:


> Happy 2019 Ladies!
> 
> May Each of You have a Blessed & Prosperous New Year.


Same to you T!


----------



## divachyk

Happy New Year all!


----------



## Aggie

Cowashed with some APB Pumpkin DC and Banyan Botanicals Bhringraj Oil mixture - (this is a major hit by the way) and final rinsed with my diy herbal tea rinse - left in the latter. 

I really like the shine of my hair at the moment. I am about to massage some Castor Argan drops on my  scalp and head to bed.


----------



## Aggie

I placed an order for a 32 oz jar of Follicle Care Baba De Caracol Deep Conditioner and another 32 oz bottle of Bambu Shampoo and 2 bottles of Bambu Drops. I should be good with drops until March 2019. If I run out, I'll just use some DIY ayurveda/castor oil on my scalp until I can replenish them.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Saludable84 @Aggie @Beamodel
> HQS has their 12oz GM for $5.00



I seen. I have two jars of it already. Pondering if I should get more though.


----------



## Lita

Curls and Potions-Shipped
Ulta-Shipped
Henna For Hair from Mehandi-Shipped

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

@IDareT'sHair , I just noticed my honey hair mask from MyHoneyChild says Argan Honey Mask.  Did she reformulate??

Good morning ladies.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

shawnyblazes said:


> * I just noticed my honey hair mask from MyHoneyChild says Argan Honey Mask.  Did she reformulate??
> 
> Good morning ladies.*


@shawnyblazes
Oh No!  

Mine is out for Delivery.  I didn't even look at it when I ordered.  

I got a coupla' jars a while back from Hattache a while back, lemme go look at it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@shawnyblazes
I saw the "new packaging" for the Argan & Honey. 

But that is not what I purchased.  We'll see what comes, (since its out for delivery) but that is not what I ordered.

I see the one I ordered for $20.99 which is in the original packaging.  The x2 I got from Hattache is the original as well.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

IDareT'sHair said:


> @shawnyblazes
> I saw the "new packaging" for the Argan & Honey.
> 
> But that is not what I purchased.  We'll see what comes, (since its out for delivery) but that is not what I ordered.
> 
> I see the one I ordered for $20.99 which is in the original packaging.  The x2 I got from Hattache is the original as well.




I just got to work, I didn't look at the jar I was too busy looking at the name on the website and in my email.

 My jars weren't taped,  nor were there any bubbles or packing in the box.  My olive you is spilled out. I sent a text so lets see what happens.


@IDareT'sHair


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@shawnyblazes 
She's getting sloppy.  She use to be on point with her game.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@shawnyblazes
Um..

My x2 16oz Jars of Original MHC Honey Hair Masks arrived in bubble wrap and well packaged.

Maybe she had someone else helping her get orders out.  i.e. "slackers"

Lemme know what she says about the spilled "Olive You"


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ship Ship from Curls & Potions


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

IDareT'sHair said:


> @shawnyblazes
> Um..
> 
> My x2 16oz Jars of Original MHC Honey Hair Masks arrived in bubble wrap and well packaged.
> 
> Maybe she had someone else helping her get orders out.  i.e. "slackers"
> 
> Lemme know what she says about the spilled "Olive You"




She asked for a picture of it so she can submit a claim @IDareT'sHair


----------



## IDareT'sHair

shawnyblazes said:


> *She asked for a picture of it so she can submit a claim  *


@shawnyblazes
Aww Whatever Man....


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

IDareT'sHair said:


> @shawnyblazes
> Aww Whatever Man....



You know what im mad about, I didn't even check to see if Jane Carter had a black Friday or Christmas sale.  My baby needs some of that curling cream she has!!!!!!

@IDareT'sHair


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Lita 
Still buying I see uh?.....


----------



## IDareT'sHair

shawnyblazes said:


> *You know what im mad about, I didn't even check to see if Jane Carter had a black Friday or Christmas sale.  My baby needs some of that curling cream she has!!!!!!*


@shawnyblazes
She always has a nice Sale doesn't she?

Yep.  Baby need Him Curlin' Creme!


----------



## Lita

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Lita
> Still buying I see uh?.....



@IDareT'sHair Yep...

*But I really needs those things 

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Hes turning 3 in 20 days @IDareT'sHair 

Lawd help me, We might cut his hair. His dad is put out with it. He doesn't understanding detangling


----------



## IDareT'sHair

shawnyblazes said:


> *Hes turning 3 in 20 days.
> 
> Lawd help me, We might cut his hair. His dad is put out with it. He doesn't understanding detangling *


@shawnyblazes
Lawd.....Where does the time go!

Awww....Don't cut it!


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

I don't want to but watch , dem curls might disappear one day or he might cut it low. Hes itching too.


He think he looks too much like a girl @IDareT'sHair


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@shawnyblazes
Gurl...That Poppage ain't goin' no where.  Poppage is here to stay.

Even low  - that poppin' will stay poppin'


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Lita said:


> *Yep...
> 
> *But I really needs those things*


@Lita
Uh...Huh.......

We know you did

Happy Henna'ing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@shawnyblazes
Did you get a ship notice from Curls & Potions?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ya'll I didn't remember ST'icals Marula Muru being so runny/liquidy/lotiony?

This would actually be better suited in a bottle than a Jar (IMO). 

Anybody using this?


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> Ya'll I didn't remember ST'icals Marula Muru being so runny/liquidy/lotiony?
> 
> This would actually be better suited in a bottle than a Jar (IMO).
> 
> Anybody using this?


It used to be thick


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> *It used to be thick*


@rileypak
Thanks Girl.

I thought I was imagining that or had it mixed up with Fluffilicious.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

IDareT'sHair said:


> @IDareT'sHair
> Did you get a ship notice from Curls & Potions?




No, I didn't but let me check now @IDareT'sHair


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@rileypak @shawnyblazes
So, *cough* STicals still has 'consistency' issues.


----------



## Lita

IDareT'sHair said:


> Ya'll I didn't remember ST'icals Marula Muru being so runny/liquidy/lotiony?
> 
> This would actually be better suited in a bottle than a Jar (IMO).
> 
> Anybody using this?



@IDareT'sHair Nope,when I was using the Marula Muru it was a nice thick consistency..That’s very strange for it to be runny..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Lita
> Uh...Huh.......
> 
> We know you did
> 
> Happy Henna'ing!



@IDareT'sHair  I’m not going to buy much for a while 

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak @shawnyblazes
> So, *cough* STicals still has 'consistency' issues.




Now you know!  @IDareT'sHair


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak @shawnyblazes
> So, *cough* STicals still has 'consistency' issues.


Now sis


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@rileypak @shawnyblazes @Lita
I was looking so forward to opening that Marula Muru.

Glad I handled it gently, because it would have all easily spilled out had I opened it differently.

It feels good but it is a straight up "Lotion"  It is NOT a Butter or a Cream.  It's a Lotion.

Don't Ya'll be heckling me because I said she is still having consistency issues.  

I remain "Hopeful"


----------



## Lita

@IDareT'sHair You should convo her & find out if they changed the formula..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Lita said:


> *You should convo her & find out if they changed the formula..*


@Lita
Nah...it's not worth it.  It's nothing something I get from her on a regula' degula'. 

I should have known better because I had a Molasses Reconstruct that completely separated.  It was so gross looking and had to be pitched. 

Like all the water/liquid was on top and the Molasses (and other ingredients were all on the bottom - it looked nasty).

And SSI has a Marula and you never hafta' worry about 'consistency' issues with them.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak @shawnyblazes @Lita
> I was looking so forward to opening that Marula Muru.
> 
> Glad I handled it gently, because it would have all easily spilled out had I opened it differently.
> 
> It feels good but it is a straight up "Lotion"  It is NOT a Butter or a Cream.  It's a Lotion.
> 
> *Don't Ya'll be heckling me because I said she is still having consistency issues.*
> 
> I remain "Hopeful"



@IDareT'sHair


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Lita said:


> *I’m not going to buy much for a while *


@Lita
Gurl please!  You already poppin' off in 2019!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@rileypak
When is Bekura gone start shippin'?  After the 7th I think?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Lita
How is Mama-Lita feeling?


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak
> When is Bekura gone start shippin'?  After the 7th I think?


Oh yeah! I forgot I bought something from them


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> *Oh yeah! I forgot I bought something from them*


@rileypak
Ooooo....The Life of a Product Junkie.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Aggie
What you doing?


----------



## Aggie

@IDareT'sHair 

I was just ordering some scrub tops for work from www.medicalscrubscollection.com. I think after tonight's order, I will have enough to last me about 5 years without having to place another order for work uniforms.


----------



## Aggie

I don't feel like doing anything to my hair tonight. I did apply some of my herbal tea rinse on my hair this morning before heading out the door however.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Aggie 
Sounds like those Bambu Argan Scalp Drops are doing you right!


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> Sounds like those Bambu Argan Scalp Drops are doing you right!


That's cute. I have Castor Argan drops and Bambu drops. They are too different drops but yeah I love them both .


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Aggie said:


> *That's cute. I have Castor Argan drops and Bambu drops. They are too different drops but yeah I love them both *.


@Aggie
I meant the Castor/Argan!

I haven't been using my drops as much because I started back on XCel21.

I have been using Vials/Ampoules of Salerm that I count as drops - on Wash Day.

I did reup recently on Crece Pelo drops tho'


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Aggie
Sounds like you have been really digging into your Stash and getting some things used up.


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> Sounds like you have been really digging into your Stash and getting some things used up.


Trying my best to get this humongous stash down. I don't know how well I'm doing though, since I just keep buying more stuff .


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> I meant the Castor/Argan!
> 
> I haven't been using my drops as much because I started back on XCel21.
> 
> I have been using Vials/Ampoules of Salerm that I count as drops - on Wash Day.
> 
> I did reup recently on Crece Pelo drops tho'


Xcel didn't do much for me so I gave it up. The original Surge 14 was the bomb.com in comparison.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Aggie said:


> *Trying my best to get this humongous stash down. I don't know how well I'm doing though, since I just keep buying more stuff *.


@Aggie
I'm seriously working on mine too.  Added several new vendors and got rid of a few vendors....

And a few broke my heart this year like DB and HV.

Sad I just now got around to opening a Box I ordered in August and was shocked to see with was in it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Aggie said:


> *Xcel didn't do much for me so I gave it up. The original Surge 14 was the bomb.com in comparison.*


@Aggie
Hmm...Interesting Observation.

I'll keep this in mind.

I have x3-x4 bottles, I will go back to my drops on a regula' and I want to try the Curls & Potions Chebe/Rice Water Growth L-I I bought (probably this Spring).


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> Hmm...Interesting Observation.
> 
> I'll keep this in mind.
> 
> I have x3-x4 bottles, I will go back to my drops on a regula' and I want to try the Curls & Potions Chebe/Rice Water Growth L-I I bought (probably this Spring).


@IDareT'sHair 

That rice water product from Curls and Potion sounds great but I am not even trying to get into a new product line right now. I wish you all the best with it however.


----------



## Lita

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Lita
> Gurl please!  You already poppin' off in 2019!



@IDareT'sHair I know,I’m a bad girl..But I’m trying really trying to do better 

*I do want to try that product junkie line..I think 

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Lita
> How is Mama-Lita feeling?



@IDareT'sHair My Mom is getting better slowly,she did experience a set back..I’m on my way to see her now at the hospital..We are trying to keep her uplifted..Thank you sooo much for asking..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Aggie

Lita said:


> @IDareT'sHair My Mom is getting better slowly,she did experience a set back..I’m on my way to see her now at the hospital..We are trying to keep her uplifted..Thank you sooo much for asking..
> 
> Happy Hair Growing!


@Lita, I pray your mom recovers.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

@Lita give your mommie a hug and kiss from me.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@shawnyblazes @Aggie 
Good Mornin' Divas!


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Morning sugarplums.  What we buying today?


----------



## Lita

shawnyblazes said:


> @Lita give your mommie a hug and kiss from me.



@shawnyblazes Awwww..Thank you..I will do that 


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita

Aggie said:


> @Lita, I pray your mom recovers.



@Aggie Thank you..You guys rock..Prayers going up..Thank you very much


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita

shawnyblazes said:


> Morning sugarplums.  What we buying today?



@shawnyblazes I'm behaving myself at the moment..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Lita 
How'd your Henna go Ms. Lita and what did you DC with?


----------



## KinksAndInk

What y’all doin in here?

I used up JM charcoal deep treatment. Not a repurchase.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@KinksAndInk
Did you like JMonique's Charcoal?  I liked it.  (Not an immediate repurchase for me either..but maybe one day?).

I still have:
Koils By Nature Detoxifying Charcoal & Mint
Bel Nouvo Charcoal & Mint
Jakeala's Beau Vert
SM's (Original) Purification Hair Mask

Which all remind me of each other.


----------



## KinksAndInk

@IDareT'sHair it was lackluster in my opinion. My hair feels more detoxed after a clay treatment. I hated beau vert.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

KinksAndInk said:


> *it was lackluster in my opinion. My hair feels more detoxed after a clay treatment. I hated beau vert.*


@KinksAndInk
Ooookay! So...Tell me how you really feel?

Did you have/try JMonique's Dead Sea Mud Mask?  (Oh, I have that too).


----------



## Lita

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Lita
> How'd your Henna go Ms. Lita and what did you DC with?



@IDareT'sHair The henna is supposed to be delivered this Friday & I plan on doing the henna treatment this weekend..

*Im still at my parents & the bulk of my henna/herbs are at my house.So I have my orders delivered here..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Aggie

KinksAndInk said:


> @IDareT'sHair it was lackluster in my opinion. My hair feels more detoxed after a clay treatment. I hated beau vert.


JM Charcoal Treatment is actually not a detox treatment, it is simply a deep conditioner and worked well as such on my hair. 

Like you, it is not a repurchase for me either but not because it didn't work, but because I am simply cutting back on online vendors as best as I can. 

Truthfully, I thought it made a really great pre-poo as well maybe because of all the oil it contained.


----------



## KinksAndInk

Aggie said:


> JM Charcoal Treatment is actually not a detox treatment, it is simply a deep conditioner and worked well as such on my hair.
> 
> Like you, it is not a repurchase for me either but not because it didn't work, but because I am simply cutting back on online vendors as best as I can.
> 
> Truthfully, I thought it made a really great pre-poo as well maybe because of all the oil it contained.


The jar actually says “this treatment absorbs impurities...” I take that to mean detox. It didn’t detox my hair or even really deep condition it.


----------



## KinksAndInk

IDareT'sHair said:


> @KinksAndInk
> Ooookay! So...Tell me how you really feel?
> 
> Did you have/try JMonique's Dead Sea Mud Mask?  (Oh, I have that too).


I don’t have time or money to be wasting on products. My hair is beyond easy, I’ve only met 1 thing my hair hates and that’s aloe but not all aloe and I’m pretty sure it was a result of user error. But this JM treatment and that beau vert...nah this ain’t it sis.


----------



## Aggie

KinksAndInk said:


> The jar actually says “this treatment absorbs impurities...” I take that to mean detox. It didn’t detox my hair or even really deep condition it.


Okay I hear ya. It made an awesome prepoo for my hair and I used it this way until finished except the very first time.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@KinksAndInk  I agree with @Aggie about the "Pre-Poo" Factor.

In fact, I used all of my JMonique's DC'ers as Pre-Poos or "Treatments" (of sort).  

I never used any strictly as a DC'er even though that's how they are labeled.

Simply because they just didn't look like the "Traditional Deep Conditioner(s)" to me, so I never used them that way.  I used mine as a Pre-Poo or a Treatment.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

KinksAndInk said:


> *I don’t have time or money to be wasting on products*.


@KinksAndInk 
Totally Agreed.  I hear Ya'.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My Curls & Potions is "Out For Delivery" @Lita @shawnyblazes


----------



## Lita

IDareT'sHair said:


> My Curls & Potions is "Out For Delivery" @Lita @shawnyblazes



@IDareT'sHair @shawnyblazes my Curls and Potions was delivered this morning & it’s full to the top.I like the texture of this clay wash,not to thick,not to runny either..Smells great as well..Can’t wait to try it..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Lita
She has great CS (so far) and Sales.  I hope it stays that way.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Lita said:


> @IDareT'sHair @shawnyblazes my Curls and Potions was delivered this morning & it’s full to the top.I like the texture of this clay wash,not to thick,not to runny either..Smells great as well..Can’t wait to try it..
> 
> Happy Hair Growing!


  Mine is in preship mode still.


----------



## Lita

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Lita
> She has great CS (so far) and Sales.  I hope it stays that way.



@IDareT'sHair Exactly,because you know sometimes when folks companies start growing,issues began to happen..Ex”texture change” products never delivered” “Poor customer service” you know..The usual suspects 

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

shawnyblazes said:


> *Mine is in preship mode still.*


@shawnyblazes
Wonder why?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Lita @shawnyblazes
Both Curls & Potions and adowa Beauty Owners sent me personal "Thank You" notes for placing a order and for placing a 2nd order.


----------



## KinksAndInk

IDareT'sHair said:


> @KinksAndInk  I agree with @Aggie about the "Pre-Poo" Factor.
> 
> In fact, I used all of my JMonique's DC'ers as Pre-Poos or "Treatments" (of sort).
> 
> I never used any strictly as a DC'er even though that's how they are labeled.
> 
> Simply because they just didn't look like the "Traditional Deep Conditioner(s)" to me, so I never used them that way.  I used mine as a Pre-Poo or a Treatment.


I don’t prepoo so I tried using it’s a detox treatment, I felt no difference in my hair. I still used a deep conditioner after using it. I only ever intended for it to be a detox. It just didn’t do anything for me.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My KBN (Koils By Nature) CranSugar Bod.y Butter shipped (Yaaasssss I forgot I ordered it)


----------



## IDareT'sHair

KinksAndInk said:


> I don’t prepoo so I tried using it’s a detox treatment, I felt no difference in my hair. *I still used a deep conditioner after using it*. I only ever intended for it to be a detox. It just didn’t do anything for me.


@KinksAndInk
I would have too!  Definitely.  For Sure.  ...

I think all of her DC'ers (and I've tried them all) are far better suited to be used as a Pre-Poo or some type of Treatment other than a DC'er.  

As a DC'er they're not that great, but as a Pre-Poo IMO  - I feel like they're doing something...

And I would never pay full price for any.


----------



## KinksAndInk

IDareT'sHair said:


> @KinksAndInk
> I would have too!  Definitely.  For Sure.  ...
> 
> I think all of her DC'ers (and I've tried them all) are far better suited to be used as a Pre-Poo or some type of Treatment other than a DC'er.
> 
> As a DC'er they're not that great, but as a Pre-Poo IMO  - I feel like they're doing something...
> 
> And I would never pay full price for any.


I have 3 more to work through. Thanks for letting me know. Definitely won’t be shopping with her again. DC should be a DC. Period. Lemme try a prepoo to use these thangs up smh.


----------



## Aggie

KinksAndInk said:


> I have 3 more to work through. Thanks for letting me know. Definitely won’t be shopping with her again. DC should be a DC. Period. Lemme try a prepoo to use these thangs up smh.


@KinksAndInk,

I feel bad you have so many of these conditioners that's not working as intended for you. Do you cowash your hair? If so, you could also cowash with them. The oils in them may leave your hair a little soft and moist feeling though, not squeaky clean unfortunately.

Some APB deep conditioners and Naturelle Grow DCs seemed to have lost their efficacy on my hair (I've had them far too long I believe) but I added some Bhringraj oil to them and voila, perfect as cowashes this way. Leaves my hair feeling really silky.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Used Up:
x1 12oz A.frican Pri.de's   Moisture Miracle Pre-Poo (x5 b/ups)..


----------



## KinksAndInk

Aggie said:


> @KinksAndInk,
> 
> I feel bad you have so many of these conditioners that's not working as intended for you. Do you cowash your hair? If so, you could also cowash with them. The oils in them may leave your hair a little soft and moist feeling though, not squeaky clean unfortunately.
> 
> Some APB deep conditioners and Naturelle Grow DCs seemed to have lost their efficacy on my hair (I've had them far too long I believe) but I added some Bhringraj oil to them and voila, perfect as cowashes this way. Leaves my hair feeling really silky.


I haven’t tried them so I shouldn’t say that they don’t work or that I need to find a different way to use them. I’ll try them and if they don’t work as a dc I’ll probably add a little at a time to a spray bottle with hot water and use them as a moisturizer.

I cowash in the summer sometimes but I probably won’t this summer.


----------



## Lita

IDareT'sHair said:


> Used Up:
> x1 12oz A.frican Pri.de's Moisture Miracle Pre-Poo (x5 b/ups)..



@IDareT'sHair I was thinking about getting the African Pride pre poo,is it really that great? Thank you

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Lita
I got it after reading a review from @shawnyblazes and watching a YT Video she posted about it.

It's 12oz, inexpensive and works very well. (Hence the x6 jars)

Overall,  I am pleased with it and it is just as good as some of the higher priced options.

It's goopy.  A very goopy consistency.  It's a decent product for pre-pooing and super cost effective.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@KinksAndInk
Too bad you don't "Pre-Poo"  

To me, this would be the best way to get rid of them.  Or use them for HOTs.

What all did you get other than the Charcoal? 

Truthfully, I never thought about using them as DC'ers due to the butters & oils, even though they are marketed that way.

They just didn't/don't look (or feel) like DC'ers to me.


----------



## Lita

@IDareT'sHair Great review..Thank you..Thats on my next to try list,at the top.Yep..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Mornin' Ladies!

Lemme get started.


----------



## Lita

@IDareT'sHair Good morning! 
Happy Saturday EVERYONE!!!!



Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Hola ladies


Have a blessed day.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@rileypak @shawnyblazes @Lita @Aggie @KinksAndInk 
For those who used/tried Curl Dynasty's Pumpkin & Mint Treatment what are/were your thoughts?

I know @rileypak has it.  

I tried it today for the 1st time, had made up my mind not to like it - but I actually like it.

I am suppose to be using up things I have no b/ups for and this was one of them.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Last Day for Free Shipping from Bekura.   (no code needed)

Trying to fight off the urge to grab another Babbasu Leche while it's $22 and free shipping.


----------



## divachyk

I’ve loved everything received from Ebonicurls but I’m just meh over the knit hats I recently purchased. I was hoping for more slouch. It’s more fitted than slouchy.


----------



## Lita

My Amel + Meil-Was delivered today
VitaCost-Vitamins was delivered today

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita

@IDareT'sHair I didn’t get the Curls Dynasty..I started to but passed..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Lita
I've had the one Curls Dynasty DC'er from the past 2 (or 3) BF's ago and just got around to using it.

I pulled it out because I only had the one and wanted to use up these "one-offs"  

All of these are previous purchases I just bought one of to try out.

I have only 1 of:
MISCHE (used up)
Curls Dynasty (using now)
Entwine (will put in rotation w/Curls Dynasty)


----------



## IDareT'sHair

divachyk said:


> I*’ve loved everything received from Ebonicurls but I’m just meh over the knit hats I recently purchased. I was hoping for more slouch. It’s more fitted than slouchy*.


@divachyk 
Never heard of?  What all did you get?


----------



## Aggie

@IDareT'sHair 

I just bought 2 more of the Anytime LPW-147 wig in color #1







I wore it today for the first time and had to go back in to get more only to find out that on most sites, it is completely sold out on the original site I bought it from last year for $25 each (www.hairbird.com) but I found it over-priced on www.simplamart.com for $34.99 each.

Luckily I snagged a 20% coupon from their site and got free shipping and ended up saving $14 .

Everybody liked this wig on me and thought it was my own hair. That's what I love in a wig. I pulled out the front of my own hair, gelled it good and covered the front and swooped it up in the air off my face. It was perfect. I did not use the part, I completely merged it to look like a whole wig without any part. Easy as pie.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Lita said:


> *I didn’t get the Curls Dynasty..I started to but passed..*


@Lita
Do you remember what kind of BF offer did Curls Dynasty have?  

IMO - their discounts aren't enough.  And they don't get much rep here.  It should be cheaper.  IMO.  

I also want to try that Icing on a Curl, but I think they brand is overpriced, because it's not well known and their Sales are good.


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak @shawnyblazes @Lita @Aggie @KinksAndInk
> For those who used/tried Curl Dynasty's Pumpkin & Mint Treatment what are/were your thoughts?
> 
> I know @rileypak has it.
> 
> I tried it today for the 1st time, had made up my mind not to like it - but I actually like it.
> 
> I am suppose to be using up things I have no b/ups for and this was one of them.


@IDareT'sHair 

I actaully never bought anything from Curls Dynasty. I was mildly interested in them, but the desire quickly passed. So sorry I am not of any help hon.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Oh, I forgot to mention, I had "Points" from Cream & Coco which allowed me to get a Free Product (even though I still had to pay for shipping).

I was going to get another Ginger Peach Kombucha ACV Rinse, but choice a Hair Milk instead.

You had to use up your points or lose them (which is shady IMO), so I got a Hair Milk from them.

They had a list of Items to choose from that you could use your points for.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Aggie
Yeah, I bought one of the Pumpkin & Mint Hair Treatments to try. 

As I said, I also wanted that Icing on a Curl, but the Discount was/is too low and the Shipping too High.

Unfortunately, after trying the DC'er today, I actually like it.

Same with MISCHE.  I also really liked that one and they recently had a sale with only 25% off.  They should be cheaper as well.


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> Oh, I forgot to mention, I had "Points" from Cream & Coco which allowed me to get a Free Product (even though I still had to pay for shipping).
> 
> I was going to get another Ginger Peach Kombucha ACV Rinse, but choice a Hair Milk instead.
> 
> You had to use up your points or lose them (which is shady IMO), so I got a Hair Milk from them.
> 
> *They had a list of Items to choose from that you could use your points for.*


@bolded - Um say what nah!  Smh!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Aggie said:


> *@bolded - Um say what nah!  Smh!*


@Aggie 
Yeah Gurl....Ain't that some Bull *rolls eyes - sucks teef*


----------



## bajandoc86

Happy New Year ladies! I hope the holiday season treated you well!


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> Yeah Gurl....Ain't that some Bull *rolls eyes - sucks teef*


It sho nuff is. I would be letting them see my behind as I walked out of that cart.


----------



## Aggie

Happy new year to you too @bajandoc86. All the best to you this year.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@bajandoc86 
....


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Aggie
IKR? 

To get the "good stuff" you had to have at least 5,000 - 6,000+points

I had like 3,600 and my options were basically crap.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Aggie said:


> *It sho nuff is. I would be letting them see my behind as I walked out of that cart*.


@Aggie
I didn't purchase from them at all in 2019.  They will be one of those, that will be eliminated (or have been eliminated).

Now, don't get me wrong, I have thoroughly enjoyed everything I've tried from this vendor.

They also have high prices, high shipping and low % Sales.

Sarenzo is another one that's on that slippery slope with me.  I didn't buy much from them at all in 2018. 

Maybe a Quinoa & Bamboo DC'er or two? 

A lovely Thread Sister sent me a Sarenzo Clay Wash (or x2) 

I love several of their products but same thing.  High Prices, High Shipping and Low % Sales.


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> IKR?
> 
> To get the "good stuff" you had to have at least 5,000 - 6,000+points
> 
> I had like 3,600 and my options were basically crap.


Oh dear


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Aggie
I got a feeling I will be eliminating a lot of folks in 2019.

1st of all, my Stash is so huge and 2nd of all, I've been buying other things - other than Hair Products.

However, at the moment, I have a 12oz Bekura Babbasu Leche DC'er in my Cart, trying to decide on that before the end of the day.  It's On Sale for $22.00 & Free Shipping.

Chances are, since it's made it into a Cart, I may be pulling the trigger on it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Welp. 

Okay...So I Ended up grabbing a 3rd Babbasu Leche from Bekura...

I'm done.  And will try to stay done until V.Day or the next major Sale.

Can't remember if they do anything for MLK Day?  I say that every year.  I think?


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

IDareT'sHair said:


> Welp.
> 
> Okay...So I Ended up grabbing a 3rd Babbasu Leche from Bekura...
> 
> I'm done.  And will try to stay done until V.Day or the next major Sale.
> 
> Can't remember if they do anything for MLK Day?  I say that every year.  I think?


Lolololol


I didn’t get curls dynasty.  Never interested me.  I wanted some Bekura but I dunno.  Got a hattache cart made with some oils.  Sigh.  It’s so hard being a PJ


----------



## KinksAndInk

@IDareT'sHair I’ve never purchased from Curls Dynasty. 

I have triple seaweed deep conditioner, burdock root and nettle hair repair treatment and hibiscus and broccoli deep conditioner from JMonique.

I’m going to open the burdock root tomorrow. I will use it as my protein mixed with (or on top of) bamboo extract and colorful neutral protein filler.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@shawnyblazes @KinksAndInk
Thanks Ladies for your responses.

Where @rileypak at?  I know she bought this?

If ya'll ain't interested in Curls Dynasty - WHO made me buy this?

I coulda' swore 1 of ya'll made me buy this??

Maybe @flyygirlll2 @Saludable84  Somebody???


----------



## IDareT'sHair

KinksAndInk said:


> *I have triple seaweed deep conditioner, burdock root and nettle hair repair treatment and hibiscus and broccoli deep conditioner from JMonique.*


@KinksAndInk
Yep.  

Best bet is to use them ALL as a "Treatment" of some sort.


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> I got a feeling I will be eliminating a lot of folks in 2019.
> 
> 1st of all, my Stash is so huge and 2nd of all, I've been buying other things - other than Hair Products.
> 
> However, at the moment, I have a 12oz Bekura Babbasu Leche DC'er in my Cart, trying to decide on that before the end of the day.  It's On Sale for $22.00 & Free Shipping.
> 
> Chances are, since it's made it into a Cart, I may be pulling the trigger on it.


@IDareT'sHair 

I can't even believe that I am actually over Bekura and dem crazy out of control prices. It was tough, but I did it. I stopped spending crazy money with them and QB. Love the products, just not the prices .


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> @shawnyblazes @KinksAndInk
> Thanks Ladies for your responses.
> 
> Where @rileypak at?  I know she bought this?
> 
> If ya'll ain't interested in Curls Dynasty - WHO made me buy this?
> 
> I coulda' swore 1 of ya'll made me buy this??
> 
> Maybe @flyygirlll2 @Saludable84  Somebody???


I bought it. I haven't used it


----------



## Saludable84

@IDareT'sHair 

I haven’t tried Curls Dynasty. I’m not sure why not though.


----------



## divachyk

@IDareT’sHair,
I purchased 2 satin lined knit hats with a Pom Pom.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@divachyk
Cute!

You said you don't like the way they fit?  Or was it just the one?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Saludable84 said:


> *I haven’t tried Curls Dynasty. I’m not sure why not though*.


@Saludable84 
Clawd...So it wasn't you either!

I know I didn't come up with that on my own.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> I* bought it. I haven't used it *


@rileypak
Umm...Say What Nah?

I remember a few month back when you pulled it out


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Aggie said:


> *I can't even believe that I am actually over Bekura and dem crazy out of control prices. It was tough, but I did it*. *I stopped spending crazy money with them and QB. Love the products, just not the prices* .


@Aggie
Chile....Get Outta my Head!....

The other day when I used up my x1 16oz Jar of CTDG...I thought to myself I ain't spending that again.  I have x1 more jar and when it's done...who knows?

I may stick with an 8oz Jar or forget it altogether.

Yeah, I had to reluctantly give up YAM (Thankfully, KB had a suitable replacement) and I gave up Vanilla Whiskey reluctantly too.

I have a Jar of the Cacao Bark and once it's done - it's done.

The Free Shipping and the fact that it was "on Sale" helped me make my decision.

I always wanted to try Tonga Mousse but _refused_ to pay for it.


----------



## Saludable84

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Saludable84
> Clawd...So it wasn't you either!
> 
> I know I didn't come up with that on my own.


Someone else did use it but I can’t remember her tag. Argh.


----------



## divachyk

IDareT'sHair said:


> @divachyk
> Cute!
> 
> You said you don't like the way they fit?  Or was it just the one?



@IDareT'sHair 
I have many Ebonicurls items that I’ve purchased through the years - turbans/scarves - and love those. I don’t hate the knit hat, just wish it had more slouch. I have a big head so....  this hat offers no slouch.


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak
> Umm...Say What Nah?
> 
> I remember a few month back when you pulled it out


It was pulled out. But I didn't do my hair that weekend


----------



## Lita

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Lita
> Do you remember what kind of BF offer did Curls Dynasty have?
> 
> IMO - their discounts aren't enough.  And they don't get much rep here.  It should be cheaper.  IMO.
> 
> I also want to try that Icing on a Curl, but I think they brand is overpriced, because it's not well known and their Sales are good.



@IDareT'sHair Yep,they should reduce the regular price,maybe they would get more sales..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> *It was pulled out. But I didn't do my hair that weekend *


@rileypak 
Please try to use it soon.  Okay?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Lita said:


> *Yep,they should reduce the regular price,maybe they would get more sales..*


@Lita
And they aren't the only ones! 

Mostly all of that stuff is cost prohibitive without a good Sale and most are way overpriced.


----------



## flyygirlll2

IDareT'sHair said:


> @shawnyblazes @KinksAndInk
> Thanks Ladies for your responses.
> 
> Where @rileypak at?  I know she bought this?
> 
> If ya'll ain't interested in Curls Dynasty - WHO made me buy this?
> 
> I coulda' swore 1 of ya'll made me buy this??
> 
> Maybe @flyygirlll2 @Saludable84  Somebody???



I bought the Kalahari Smoothie Leave In and the Vanilla Cream Custard Gel. That was a long time ago though. I ended up giving the leave in away to my mother and I might have given away the gel too. I don’t even remember if the products were even good or not since I was in the midst of just getting rid of stuff.

Speaking of Bekura, they sent me that reminder email yesterday about my $1.50 points or whatever it is. I haven’t purchased from there in forever so they might as well keep that.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@flyygirlll2
I had $0.55 that they bugged the crap outta me to use up.


----------



## flyygirlll2

IDareT'sHair said:


> @flyygirlll2
> I had $0.55 that they bugged the crap outta me to use.


Girl, I’m not understanding why they keep hounding us with these emails?? 

Their stuff is already overpriced so that amount ain’t doing nothing for nobody.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@flyygirlll2
Have you purchased any of the Curls & Potions rinses yet?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

flyygirlll2 said:


> *Girl, I’m not understanding why they keep hounding us with these emails?? *


@flyygirlll2
A lot of folks have taken on that KeraVada "spirit" bugging the crap outta me  with these daily barrage of emails. 

Deva.Curl, Curls, Naturally Curly, Koils By Nature etc...I feel like "Unsubscribing" from ALLOF'EM!

Please just


----------



## flyygirlll2

IDareT'sHair said:


> @flyygirlll2
> Have you purchased any of the Curls & Potions rinses yet?



I did. It’s my third time purchasing from there. I have the Chebe Clay Wash, Chebe Growth Stimulating Rice Water, Chebe Gloss, and their Rehydrating DC ( forgot the name). 

My favorites so far is the Stimulating Rice Water and the Chebe Clay Wash. I use the Rice water as a leave in. I like the Clay Wash cause it’s gentle and doesn’t leave risidue on my scalp compared to other clay washes I’ve used. Depending on my mood, I will alternate it with the African Black Soap shampoo I made.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@flyygirlll2 
I knew that sounded like something you would like!


----------



## flyygirlll2

IDareT'sHair said:


> @flyygirlll2
> A lot of folks have taken on that KeraVada "spirit" bugging the crap outta me  with these daily barrage of emails.
> 
> Deva.Curl, Curls, Naturally Curly, Koils By Nature etc...I feel like "Unsubscribing" from ALLOF'EM!
> 
> Please just



I noticed an uptick in these vendors sending multiple emails in one day. Folks are sending them out as if they’re going out of business and this is your last chance in life to grab your bag from them.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

flyygirlll2 said:


> *I did. It’s my third time purchasing from there. I have the Chebe Clay Wash, Chebe Growth Stimulating Rice Water, Chebe Gloss, and their Rehydrating DC ( forgot the name).
> My favorites so far is the Stimulating Rice Water and the Chebe Clay Wash. I use the Rice water as a leave in. *


@flyygirlll2
This is my 2nd purchase.  I bought the Chebe Stimulating and the Bamboo/RW.

@Lita
You have all of these don't you? (bolded)


----------



## flyygirlll2

IDareT'sHair said:


> @flyygirlll2
> I knew that sounded like something you would like!


Yeah, I like that they use Ayurvedic  ingredients in their products too. 

I know many vendors have been jumping on Rice water but so far I like hers the most.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

flyygirlll2 said:


> *I noticed an uptick in these vendors sending multiple emails in one day. Folks are sending them out as if they’re going out of business and this is your last chance in life to grab your bag from them.*


@flyygirlll2
And most of them aren't even offering any type of Sale or Discount.

Pfft.  They all need to stop and have two Seats.


----------



## flyygirlll2

IDareT'sHair said:


> @flyygirlll2
> And most of them aren't even offering any type of Sale or Discount.
> 
> Pfft.  They all need to stop and have two Seats.



Exactly. I’ve been unsubscribing from folks. I don’t have time.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

flyygirlll2 said:


> *Yeah, I like that they use Ayurvedic  ingredients in their products too.
> I know many vendors have been jumping on Rice water but so far I like hers the most.*


@flyygirlll2 
I like ST'icals RW Follicle Booster Rinse.  

In C&P's 'defense' my 1st time using their Bamboo & RW was yesterday and I didn't follow directions (even though I read them).


----------



## IDareT'sHair

flyygirlll2 said:


> *Exactly. I’ve been unsubscribing from folks. I don’t have time.*


@flyygirlll2
It's so freakin' Annoying.


----------



## flyygirlll2

@IDareT'sHair I thought about getting the one from St’icals but never bought it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@flyygirlll2
I like it. 

Anything beats me tryna' make it.

Plus, my 'homemade' version of Fermented RW stank.

I still got a big ol' bag of Rice sitting here I gotta do something with.


----------



## Lita

IDareT'sHair said:


> @flyygirlll2
> This is my 2nd purchase.  I bought the Chebe Stimulating and the Bamboo/RW.
> 
> @Lita
> You have all of these don't you? (bolded)



@IDareT'sHair Yes,but I only used the Chebe Dc,both rice waters and the other Dc that they have..I didn’t get around to using the gloss yet..But the Chebe clay cleanser works great and both rice waters works well too..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## flyygirlll2

IDareT'sHair said:


> @flyygirlll2
> I like it.
> 
> Anything beats me tryna' make it.
> 
> Plus, my 'homemade' version of Fermented RW stank.
> 
> I still got a big ol' bag of Rice sitting here I gotta do something with.



I only made the Rice water twice before and I couldn’t stand the smell. I prefer to buy it premade at this point.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

flyygirlll2 said:


> *I only made the Rice water twice before and I couldn’t stand the smell. I prefer to buy it premade at this point.*


@flyygirlll2
   Gurl...who you telling?

A couple times I forgot to use it that week and threw everything away - the plastic bowl I fermented it in, everything went in the trash.

After the 1st time of forgetting to use it for over a week, I didn't even bother to open them.

I just threw it away unopened....

Refused to deal with the smell.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@flyygirlll2
I bought ST'icals Hibiscus DC'er (from Hattache).  Have you tried it?  It gets really good reviews.  Not sure when Imma use it? 

But I hope there are no consistency issues with it.

I'm currently using a very "loose" very lotiony Marula Muru.  Even though it works great, I know it never looked like this before.  Technically, it could be in a Bottle.


----------



## flyygirlll2

IDareT'sHair said:


> @flyygirlll2
> I bought ST'icals Hibiscus DC'er (from Hattache).  Have you tried it?  It gets really good reviews.  Not sure when Imma use it?
> 
> But I hope there are no consistency issues with it.
> 
> I'm currently using a very "loose" very lotiony Marula Muru.  Even though it works great, I know it never looked like this before.  Technically, it could be in a Bottle.



No, I haven’t tried that one. The last thing I bought from her was the salon size Afrostastic DC or whatever it’s called. The Marula Muru was nice when I first tried it. It was never loose consistency at all.

She’s still having consistency issues I see smh.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

flyygirlll2 said:


> No, I haven’t tried that one. *The last thing I bought from her was the salon size Afrostastic DC or whatever it’s called.* *The Marula Muru was nice when I first tried it. It was never loose consistency at all.  She’s still having consistency issues I see smh.*


@flyygirlll2 
I have the Liter of Afrotastic, Master Cleanse Detox (on mistake) and Curl Conditioning Creme.

Yassss....about the consistency issues.


----------



## Aggie

I used both BM Grease and my premixed Shea butter blend to seal in my herbal tea rinse tonight.

I still have about 3 lbs of shea butter to use up and most likely will be making my new SB purchase from www.3cayg.com when I run very low.

This was even better than the BM grease by itself. I think this will be my heavy sealant combo moving forward. I really like how my hair felt.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Hi Everyone!......

Hope All is Well.

Used up: x1 Curls Blueberry & Mint Scalp Tea (x1 maybe x2 b/ups)

Waiting on Bekura to Ship.


----------



## BrownBetty

It was me talking about it around black Friday. 
I still haven't bought anything from them. 



IDareT'sHair said:


> @shawnyblazes @KinksAndInk
> Thanks Ladies for your responses.
> 
> Where @rileypak at?  I know she bought this?
> 
> If ya'll ain't interested in Curls Dynasty - WHO made me buy this?
> 
> I coulda' swore 1 of ya'll made me buy this??
> 
> Maybe @flyygirlll2 @Saludable84  Somebody???


----------



## BrownBetty

Hey Ladies!

Happy New Year!!! 

My last package was from SSI, I got all the masks that I didn't get black Friday. 

I am curious abour rice water.   I think abp has it now.  I will grab it next sale.


----------



## Lita

@IDareT'sHair Hi! I know Bekura Beauty is suppose to start shipping this week..I hope so,patiently waiting..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Hey Girls!.....


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@BrownBetty 
I bought mine probably BF (late) 2017 or early 2018 and just now used it.

I like it.  It's nice. 

But I think their Sales could be better.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

BrownBetty said:


> *I am curious abour rice water.   I think abp has it now.  I will grab it next sale.*


@BrownBetty
Good Idea.  I think I will also try APB's.


----------



## Lita

IDareT'sHair said:


> Hey Girls!.....



@IDareT'sHair Hello!!!

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## KinksAndInk

Used up APB pumpkin seed moisturizing mask. No b/u.  Definitely a repurchase next BF. I’m not buying anything until then. I can’t be dragging 50 million products across the country this summer.

I need to go through my stash and pick out which products I’m going to use up this month. I also plan on washing my hair twice a week instead of once to try to use up some things.

If I haven’t made a good dent in my stash by the time I move, I’m going to give 75% of my handmade products to my mom and sister.

ETA: also used up Beautifully Bamboo bamboo extract. No b/u. Not a repurchase


----------



## BrownBetty

APB lemongrass and Peppermint daily mist - looooove it.  My hair is moist and smells pretty.
Ssi growth elixir - feels good on the scalp and soothing.  

I used up ssi restore mask, ssi fluffy leave in, redken cream cleanser (liter).  I have backups of all of them.   They are all staples.

I repurchased the cleanser and they repackaged/renamed it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@BrownBetty 
Nice Review!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Lita 
None of my Bekura has shipped.  I have x3 of the Babbasu Leche Hair Masks.


----------



## Lita

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Lita
> None of my Bekura has shipped.  I have x3 of the Babbasu Leche Hair Masks.



@IDareT'sHair Wow..Oh,nooo..You should message them..They only shipped out one of my many orders..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Lita said:


> *Wow..Oh,nooo..You should message them..They only shipped out one of my many orders..*


@Lita
I was really "Late to the Party" so I'll give it some time.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I got another Bod.y Butter 30% from Koils By Nature


----------



## Lita

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Lita
> I was really "Late to the Party" so I'll give it some time.



@IDareT'sHair Ok,maybe they will ship your order in the next couple of days..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Lita
Yeah. I'm sure it will be on the way soon.

I've never had any types of problems with Bekura.


----------



## Aggie

Earlier I put some nettle, black tea, Belle Bar green tea, hibiscus tea, and rose hips on the stove brewing for next the next week's herbal tea rinse. I used up the rest of the last batch this morning.

This afternoon I poured the last of my batch of herbal tea rinse over hair and scalp. I also M/S with Redken Anti Snap, Luster's SCurl Moisturizer and my diy SB and BM Grease. Hair is happy again.


----------



## Aggie

I have a few conditioners that I need to finish using up so I combined many of them in an APB empties jar and added some Banyan Botanicals bhringraj oil to it and put the mixture on my dry hair as a prepoo for about an hour. 

I will continue to use these conditioners up this way until they are all done. It will take a very long time to use them up because I have quite a few in my stash.


----------



## Aggie

By  the way, I used up 1 bag of Nupur henna in one of my cowash conditioners this afternoon.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Hi Ladies!

TGIF!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Used Up:
x1 16oz Naturelle Grow's Guava & Fig Pre-Poo (no b/ups), but will be a repurchase at some point.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My Koils By Nature CranSugar Bo.dy Butter came today.

Last night ordered KBN Sweet Buttery Sugar Bo.dy Butter cause I had 30% off.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Lita 
I made a HairGarten Cart using the correct code and it only took of $2.00 instead of the $7.00 it should have taken off. 

Shady.  I contacted them.  Something about them keeps turning me off.


----------



## Aggie

My Fashion Nova, wigs order, 2 of my Uniform orders and my Vitacost vitamin orders are all shipped. 

Still waiting on one more 1 more uniform order to be shipped.


----------



## Aggie

Used up 1 jar of APB Pumpkin Seed Deep Conditioner yesterday. It was the last jar in my stash. I probably will not be repurchasing. I think after finding some really gold gems on the ground for awesome prices, APB was a little beyond my revised budgeted price for deep conditioners in 2019. 

I love them, but my pocket hurts when I purchase them since I still have to pay duty, freight, processing fees, and VAT on them once they get here. It's an expense I NEED to cut out.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Aggie 
At some point, you might "splurge" and get a jar or two on special occasions, but I completely understand.

Shipping is such a drag. 

I either need 40% off or Free Shipping.  (Preferably both).


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Lita
Did hear back from HairGarten & their are checking on their Discount Code, (to see why its not working) but I've mentally moved on tonight from them, and once again, they've managed to lose my business.

Lemme have 2 Seats. Chill.  And wait on my x3 Jars of Bekura DC'er.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Used Up:
x1 KBN Detoxifying Charcoal & Mint (maybe x1 b/up)
KeraVada HydroMax Cleanser (maybe x1-x2 b/ups)


----------



## IDareT'sHair

OT: My Bekura still says "Awaiting Fulfillment"


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Used Up:
x1 ST'icals Marula Muru (I don't think I have a b/up, but I thoroughly enjoyed this - even with consistency issues)


----------



## Lita

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Lita
> Did hear back from HairGarten & their are checking on their Discount Code, (to see why its not working) but I've mentally moved on tonight from them, and once again, they've managed to lose my business.
> 
> Lemme have 2 Seats. Chill.  And wait on my x3 Jars of Bekura DC'er.



@IDareT'sHair Hi! That’s very unfortunate because the Sprtiz works for my moms hair..Oh,well..Too bad for them...

*I will keep it moving..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Lita
> I made a HairGarten Cart using the correct code and it only took of $2.00 instead of the $7.00 it should have taken off.
> 
> Shady.  I contacted them.  Something about them keeps turning me off.



@IDareT'sHair Thats how folks lose sales! They have to respond to the customer..I understand they are a small family owned company HOWEVER,they should get someone just for customer service to help resolve issues quickly..That will keep them in business for a long time..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Lita
They were suppose to contact me after they fixed da' code for the 30% MISSNOVA30.

I have yet to hear from them.


----------



## Aggie

Just finishing up the last of my herbal tea rinse that was left in a spray bottle. I've been spraying it on my hair and scalp. 

I also finished up a bottle of Castor Argan scalp drops and opened up another jar today to use later. My hair is on the grow for sure


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Aggie

Can you post the Castor Argan Scalp Drops?

I did reup on my Follicure, Crece Pelo and Salerm Scalp Drops.


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> 
> *Can you post the Castor Argan Scalp Drops?*
> .


@IDareT'sHair 
I don't understand your question?


----------



## Lita

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Lita
> They were suppose to contact me after they fixed da' code for the 30% MISSNOVA30.
> I have yet to hear from them.



@IDareT'sHair Thats poor customer service..A no no for us..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Aggie

1 more jar of JMonique's Dead Sea Mud Hair Wash is finished and have 1 back/up left. Probably won't repurchase even though I like it a lot. I'll just use clarifying shampoo to detox my hair and scalp or use my loose clay and make my own.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Aggie said:


> *I don't understand your question?*


@Aggie
I wanted to see a pic or link for the product.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Aggie said:


> *1 more jar of JMonique's Dead Sea Mud Hair Wash is finished and have 1 back/up left. Probably won't repurchase even though I like it a lot. *


@Aggie
I still have a 16oz jar of this left, one of the Bentonite & Rhassoul, Jakeala's Beau Vert, Koils By Nature Charcoal & Mint Detox,  Bel Nouvo Detox and couple of APB Ayurvedic Mud Masks. 

Seeing it this way let's me know I need to stay in this Stash in 2019. 

Totally Ridiculous.

I also have about 3-4 jars of the Original SM Purification Masque.  

And you know, ST'icals sent me a Liter of the Master Cleanse Detox.

So, I'll be detoxing for a while.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Morning Lovely Ladies!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Lita said:


> * Thats poor customer service..A no no for us..*


@Lita
That just means I didn't need it right?


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> I wanted to see a pic or link for the product.


Oh okay. Problem is, they can not even be found in the US, only in the Dominican Republic. I tried a search and found this http://www.folliclecare.com/. It's just a cover page with no way to order the products online. There is not even a phone number. Smh!


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> I still have a 16oz jar of this left, one of the Bentonite & Rhassoul, Jakeala's Beau Vert, Koils By Nature Charcoal & Mint Detox,  Bel Nouvo Detox and couple of APB Ayurvedic Mud Masks.
> 
> Seeing it this way let's me know I need to stay in this Stash in 2019.
> 
> Totally Ridiculous.
> 
> I also have about 3-4 jars of the Original SM Purification Masque.
> 
> And you know, ST'icals sent me a Liter of the Master Cleanse Detox.
> 
> So, I'll be detoxing for a while.


 @IDareT'sHair, That's a lot of detox products you gat there. You don't need to buy anymore anytime soon.


----------



## Lita

•Crown of Tresses-Was delivered today & they sent me a free 8oz Chebe Whipped Butter..Yippee

•3Cayg-Order was delivered today as well..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Lita
> That just means I didn't need it right?



@IDareT'sHair I didn’t get anything from them either..Oh,well..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Aggie

Today I bought quite a few Domincan products locally because they were on sale at 60-65% off. I couldn't help myself. 

*I bought all Follicle Care brand except the Crece Pelo:*

1 liter jar of Follicle Care Bambu Conditioning Treatment
1 liter jar of Crece Pelo Conditioning Treatment
1 - 56 oz jar of Almond and Honey Conditioning Treatment
1 - 16 oz bottle of Almond and Honey Shampoo
1 - 16 oz bottle of Afro Love Shampoo
1 - 16 oz bottle of Baba de Caracol shampoo
2 - 8 oz jars of Afro Love Conditioning Treatment
3 - 16 oz jars of Coco Rose Conditioning Treatment
3 bottles of leave-in treatments.

I have already placed an order for 2 bottles of Follicle Care Nectar Repair Treatment - very similar to Dudley's DRC 28 and 1 jar of the Afro Love Cream Moisturizer and Curl Definer. I should have the Nectar sometime next week and the Afro Love Moisturizer in March this year.


----------



## Lita

@Aggie  Nice haul..


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Aggie

Lita said:


> @Aggie  Nice haul..
> 
> 
> Happy Hair Growing!


I know right @Lita? 

I am very excited to try some new products. They are all from the DR.


----------



## Lita

@Aggie Please keep us posted with reviews on the new products that you try.. 

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Aggie

Lita said:


> @Aggie Please keep us posted with reviews on the new products that you try..
> 
> Happy Hair Growing!


Will do. @Lita


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Lita said:


> * I didn’t get anything from them either..Oh,well..*


@Lita
They are still offering that 30% Sale  Hope they got the Discount Code thing figured out. 

I'm not even going to bother foolin' with them. #overit


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Aggie
Nice Haul Ms. Lady!

And thank you for posting the Lank.  

I can't even read the directions on the box I got.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Lita 
Wonder when my Bekura will ship?  I might have to Convo them


----------



## Aggie

Finished up my large jar of Kerastase Chroma Active Hair Masque this morning. No back-ups and probably not a repurchase anytime soon. 

I really did enjoy this treatment but I have a lot of products from the DR to use up now. Maybe sometime later, I might consider repurchasing it.


----------



## Aggie

Just heavy moisturized and sealed my ends tonight with Luster's SCurl Moisturizer, Dominican Magic Leave-in and BM Grease.


----------



## Lita

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Lita
> Wonder when my Bekura will ship?  I might have to Convo them



@IDareT'sHair I know right..I have multiple orders I’m waiting for them to ship out..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Lita
> They are still offering that 30% Sale  Hope they got the Discount Code thing figured out.
> 
> I'm not even going to bother foolin' with them. #overit



@IDareT'sHair I got that email today too..I’m like nope,I’ll pass..No order from me..Not now.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Lita
Sent Bekura a "gentle"reminder email.


----------



## Lita

Just used some boabi


IDareT'sHair said:


> @Lita
> Sent Bekura a "gentle"reminder email.




@IDareT'sHair Keep me posted with the response..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita

Purchased-
Miracle Water
Bamboo silica 2xs reup
Zinc 1xs reup
High Potency Biotin 2xs reup 
Tri Fiber Complex 1x reup 

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My b/up of Nioxin Recharging Supplement came today.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Hello Ladies!

Hope all is well!

*no response from bekura beauty yet


----------



## Aggie

Morning ladies 

My Fashion Nova order shipped today so I should be able to pick it up by Monday next week along with my vitamins, my 2 wigs and many scrub tops for work. Can't wait to pick these up from the courier.


----------



## Shay72

I've been spending all of my money on books and planning/stationery supplies so that's why ya'll haven't seen me . I've been in the Book Forum consistently.

I've been almost exclusively using V05 and I'm shook. So now I'm on the lookout for on the ground cheapie deep conditioners. Trying True for now. I didn't like the cowash and I'm set for that anyway but we will see how that goes. Also I swear to goodness I'm getting me a steamer soon.

Why am I seeing naturals reviewing and raving about Honey's Handmade on Youtube again? Has she improved at all?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Shay72
They have some really nice Planning/Stationery Supplies, so I know you've been ...

Good to See You!

ETA: No plans to venture back to Honey Handmade's 

If you do, keep me posted.


----------



## Aggie

Luster's SCurl Moisturizer, B&B More Moisture Hair Cream, Shea Butter to seal tonight.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Lita 
No word or response from Bekura...


----------



## Aggie

Used my herbal tea rinse this morning on my scalp, tonight I used on my hair - Luster's SCurl Moisturizer, B&B More Moisture Hair Cream, Shea Butter and Blue magic Grease to seal tonight.


----------



## rileypak

@IDareT'sHair
My Bekura shipped today


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> *My Bekura shipped today*


@rileypak
Say What Nah?....


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@rileypak @Lita
Sent another Convo...


----------



## Aggie

Ordered 8 more scrub tops for work today since that last order cancellation and I am glad that I did because this time I saved 25% on the total order. 

Today I got a ship ship for one of my scrub orders and another Fashion Nova order as well. .


----------



## Aggie

Oooh I forgot, I also placed an order for vitamins at Pipingrock. I needed collagen  Type I & III, L-lysine, and chromium picolinate.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Mornin' Ladies!

Still no response from Bekura.  We'll see what happens later on today.


----------



## redecouvert

Hello ladies  I have been lurking a lot every day and thanks to @IDareT'sHair 's encouragement, I would love to participate more. I used to be an active member in this thread then the stress of grad school became  too overwhelming. It was easier to just wear my hair in a bun, slap an oil and not think about it.  New year, better haircare habits! 
I have been learning a lot from you and rebuilding my stash!! So many new to me hair products since 2011!!!
 I am also starting a new transition: grey hair!! I have always had a couple of grey strands since I was 15.
Since last year, I can tell they are here to stay .  
I am excited about stashing and growing my hair. Tonight I am ordering Paradise extra dark JBCO .
Most importantly, I look forward to re-connecting and learning from you ladies <3


----------



## Aggie

redecouvert said:


> Hello ladies  I have been lurking a lot every day and thanks to @IDareT'sHair 's encouragement, I would love to participate more. I used to be an active member in this thread then the stress of grad school became  too overwhelming. It was easier to just wear my hair in a bun, slap an oil and not think about it.  New year, better haircare habits!
> I have been learning a lot from you and rebuilding my stash!! So many new to me hair products since 2011!!!
> I am also starting a new transition: grey hair!! I have always had a couple of grey strands since I was 15.
> Since last year, I can tell they are here to stay .
> I am excited about stashing and growing my hair. Tonight I am ordering Paradise extra dark JBCO .
> Most importantly, I look forward to re-connecting and learning from you ladies <3



Welcome back @redecouvert. We're glad to have you.

I am all too familiar with the grey hairs myself. I'm now 50 years old and fight with them on a weekly basis. Henna and Indigo have been my saving grace without damage.


----------



## Lita

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak @Lita
> Sent another Convo...



@IDareT'sHair Wow! They should have responded by now..Insane..

*One of my packages is supposed to get delivered Friday & the 2nd order is supposed to arrive this Saturday..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## redecouvert

@Aggie: Thank you  so much I have used henna in the past and enjoyed it very much. Which brand is your current favorite?
@IDareT'sHair I hope the package arrives today in time for weekend hair plans
@Lita  yay for upcoming package deliveries


----------



## Lita

@redecouvert Hello! WELCOME BACK..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Oh Lawd @redecouvert  is back! 

Glad you got your ED JBCO - you'll love it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Lita 
I did hear from Bekura yesterday (thanking me for my patience).  She said my package should ship today.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Aggie 
Yasssss we are so happy to have Ms. Red @redecouvert back with us!

A true PJ of PJ's


----------



## Lita

@IDareT'sHair I’m glad your Bekura Beauty shipped..Yippee

*Both my orders arrived today..I’m waiting for one more..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Lita 
I'm still waiting on one order.  One order came (no shipping deets or nothing) it just showed up!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

*cough* Speaking of all the Vendors we miss...

Lawd I miss Mission:Condition.  I loved that stuff.  

A Good Sistern sent me a bottle or two of the Caramel Rx. 

I'm on my last one, and the last corner. 

Boy M:C had some goodt stuff!

ETA: I know I prolly say this errr year....but I also miss Jasmine's Bath & Beauty


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> *cough* Speaking of all the Vendors we miss...
> 
> Lawd I miss Mission:Condition.  I loved that stuff.
> 
> A Good Sistern sent me a bottle or two of the Caramel Rx.
> 
> I'm on my last one, and the last corner.
> 
> Boy M:C had some goodt stuff!
> 
> ETA: I know I prolly say this errr year....but I also miss Jasmine's Bath & Beauty


M:C did have some good stuff. I still have one lone jar of HempAde that I need to use up at some point


----------



## rileypak

*Used up* _(cause I didn't realize it was only a small swipe left in the jar  )_
APB Creamy Hair Pudding (no backups, future repurchase)


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@rileypak
I see you bought some APB?  
Is there an MLK Sale of some sort?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

So far....I've been "pleased" with the x3 One-Offs I've used and would consider them as a possible repurchase (during a good Sale):

MISCHE DC'er
ENTWINE Intense Hydrating Hair Masque (currently using)
Curl Dynasty Pumpkin & Mint Hair Treatment (currently in rotation w/ENTWINE).

I have a jar of Cream & Coco's Sorrel DC'er and another DC'er from Cream & Coco that are also "One-Offs" - i.e. random purchase w/no back ups

Will pull the Cream & Coco's out when I finish Curl Dynasty & ENTWINE


----------



## Lita

@IDareT'sHair Yessssss,Jasmine Bath & Beauty..Had the whole 9 yards..I liked her hair & bath products..I miss that..

Mission Condition-Had my hair
singing,swinging & growing..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak
> I see you bought some APB?
> Is there an MLK Sale of some sort?


She had a drop sale yesterday (discounted leftover products). I had stuff sell out in my cart


----------



## Lita

AfroVeda,just sent me a shipping notice from an order I placed on December 26th..

*I had to send them an email first asking about my package..Now I REMEMBER why I stopped ordering from her..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> *She had a drop sale yesterday (discounted leftover products). I had stuff sell out in my cart*


@rileypak
DANG!  I didn't know.....

I love those kind of little Sales.


----------



## divachyk

I feel so out of touch since I've not been buying much. My resources have to be used for other things these days. I live vicariously through all of you.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Lita said:


> *AfroVeda,just sent me a shipping notice from an order I placed on December 26th..*


@Lita

I wanted some Chocolatte.  Glad I decided against it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@divachyk
...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Mornin' Errrone!

For those of you who got slammed with Snow, stay Warm!

@Aggie Yasss....I'm jelly right about now....


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> Mornin' Errrone!
> 
> For those of you who got slammed with Snow, stay Warm!
> 
> @Aggie Yasss....I'm jelly right about now....


Yassss it's pretty warm up here girlie and enjoying every minute if it


----------



## Aggie

Bought more clothing from Fashion Nova last night because they restocked on some items I wanted a while back. Also got more vitamins


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Still working with Bekura on my missing order.

I had an order come on Friday - but I am still missing one order.

ETA:  It's been a minute since I had "missing orders" from anyone.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Aggie
What Vits did you get?


----------



## Lita

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Lita
> 
> I wanted some Chocolatte.  Glad I decided against it.



@IDareT'sHair Glad you didn’t buy anything from her..It just gave me a flashback to why I stopped ordering from her..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Shay72

Have y’all heard of Monat Hair Products? It’s direct sell like Mary Kay, Avon, etc. My friend is just starting to sell it and I may try the products. She sent me some articles and videos so I can get the whole story. She’s not asking me to buy but wanted to talk with me because she says “you know hair”. They’re all natural but a bit expensive but I’m gonna start small with two products.


----------



## Beamodel

Used up oleplex - no back ups. Not sure if I’ll repurchase. 

Have corner left of SD Razzberry DC. No back ups. Not a repurchase (y’all know why). She closed up shop :-(


----------



## rileypak

Beamodel said:


> Have corner left of SD Razzberry DC. No back ups. Not a repurchase (y’all know why). She closed up shop :-(


Shea What Deux & Wheat Germ Butter Conditioner were magical.
I miss her products but I don't want to use my stash yet


----------



## Lita

Natures Ego has a new product-
Rice Milk & Fenugreek leave in spray..
@shawnyblazes 

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Beamodel

rileypak said:


> Shea What Deux & Wheat Germ Butter Conditioner were magical.
> I miss her products but I don't want to use my stash yet



@rileypak i think I only have chocolate bliss left and a little bit of the mocha silk milk. 

@IDareT'sHair I have an unopened bottle of the MC Caramel treatment. You can have it if you’d like.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Lita said:


> Natures Ego has a new product-
> Rice Milk & Fenugreek leave in spray..
> @shawnyblazes
> 
> Happy Hair Growing!


I

I saw on Instagram.    @Lita


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Beamodel 
Thank you for the offer, but I'm good.


----------



## Beamodel

Ok. I’ll just toss it @IDareT'sHair  I won’t be using it.


----------



## Shay72

I’m all the way down the rabbit hole with Nature’s Ego. Whew.....so many products.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72 said:


> *I’m all the way down the rabbit hole with Nature’s Ego. Whew.....so many products.*


@Shay72
Um...So was that you I saw down there?

I'm right behind you!


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> What Vits did you get?


@IDareT'sHair 

L-lysine, Chromium Picolinate, MSM, Hydrloyzed Collagen Type I and III, Hyaluronic Acid. Y'all know I love my skin and do my best to take care of it. 

Oh and some Oxygen Colon Cleanser .


----------



## Aggie

Oh yeah and I also picked up a bottle of L-Citrulline for focus and an energy boost during my workouts. I needed something without caffeine.


----------



## Aggie

Currently have some Curl Origins Overnight Mask on my hair for the night. I just gave a jar of it to my sister since her hair is very dry and very tight. My curls are a lot looser than hers. I sure hope her hair likes it.

I also gave my niece my last jar of Joico Moisture Recovery Hair Mask and a jar of CayenaWood Deep Conditioner since her hair is breaking and needs the protein to repair it. She is relaxed and does not treat her hair well. I have to give her some training in hair care.


----------



## Aggie

Ladies I went nuts and bought quite a few hair products today as well. 

I bought all my products on the ground from the Dominican Supplier here in the Bahamas. 

*I bought:
*
-2 Nectar Repair a hardcore protein similar to Dudley's DRC 28 protein treatment, 
- a half a gallon of Follicle Care Coco Rose Deep Conditioner  (Moisturizing), 
- a half a gallon of Follicle Care Almond and Argan Deep Conditioner (Deeply Moisturizing for very dry hair - I'll probably share this one with my sister since her hair could really use it) 
- 6 Castor Argan Scalp Drops
- 2 Castor Cayena Scalp Drops
- 1 Rosemary Oil
- 1 Baba de Caracol Shampoo
- 6 boxes of henna


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Aggie
Please let us know what you think about CO's Kukui Nut Overnight Hair Mask.

Nice Dominican Haul

ETA: That Nectar Repair sounds goodt.  Also, the Castor Argan Scalp Drops.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Grabbed another Oyin "What The Hemp" DC'er (b/up) while it is Free Shipping.


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> Please let us know what you think about CO's Kukui Nut Overnight Hair Mask.
> 
> Nice Dominican Haul
> 
> ETA: That Nectar Repair sounds goodt.  Also, the Castor Argan Scalp Drops.




Will do @IDareT'sHair.

I got a few items on sale and others were full cost but worth it. 

I am excited about the Nectar Repair. I may have maybe 2 or 3 more treatments I can get from my bottle of Dudley's DRC 28 and then it will be done. 

I will definitely try the Nectar Repair for my next hard core protein treatment and see if my hair likes it. If it does, I probably won't get anymore of the Dudley's DRC 28.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Aggie
Can't wait to hear your thoughts/review on all your new OTG Items!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Lita @shawnyblazes @Shay72


Just revisited the Rabbit Hole known as Nature's Ego! 

And made another _"mock cart"_


----------



## Lita

@IDareT'sHair I'm looking forward to you trying her products & giving a review..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## rileypak

Now I got a mock cart made


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> Can't wait to hear your thoughts/review on all your new OTG Items!


@IDareT'sHair 

I will try to remember to post my results and how I like them .


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Lita @shawnyblazes @Shay72
> 
> 
> Just revisited the Rabbit Hole known as Nature's Ego!
> 
> And made another _"mock cart"_



I do that every other day. @IDareT'sHair


----------



## Lita

My Target Order-Shipped 

Just ordered-
4ZHairByZee~Henna pops 3

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@rileypak @Lita @shawnyblazes @Shay72

My "Mock Cart" gone just sit there until she offers her little _paltry_ 15% or whatever she does.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak @Lita @shawnyblazes @Shay72
> 
> My "Mock Cart" gone just sit there until she offers her little _paltry_ 15% or whatever she does.


It’s on her website.


----------



## Shay72

@IDareT'sHair 
A list with like 10 items on it. I’m waiting for a sale but may be willing to buy a few things with the 15% off.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

shawnyblazes said:


> *It’s on her website.*


@shawnyblazes
What's on her website?  A Code?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Re-Upped on:
Entwine Hydrating Mask 40% off errthang Code = NEWYEAR19


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

IDareT'sHair said:


> @shawnyblazes
> What's on her website?  A Code?


I think so.  I’ll check.  I’m getting my hair braided so I’m on my phone.  Lemme go see.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

@IDareT'sHair  on Etsy it tells you the code for her website.  It’s OFF15


----------



## IDareT'sHair

shawnyblazes said:


> *on Etsy it tells you the code for her website.  It’s OFF15*


@shawnyblazes
Thank you!

@Shay72
See Ms. Blazes Post

ETA: I got Oyin last night and Entwine today.  

Not tryna' start off 2019 Crazy!

Gotta get this stash down.


----------



## Aggie

Today finally used up my tube of Qhemet Biologics OHHB. No back ups. I liked it because it really was moisturizing but it's not a repurchase.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Aggie said:


> *Today finally used up my tube of Qhemet Biollogics OHHB. No back ups. I liked it because it really was moisturizing but it's not a repurchase.*


@Aggie
I really like that too!  I haven't purchased it in yeeearrrs!

I had gotten a couple way back when on a Swap, fell in love and repurchased, but have not had that particular product in a very long time. 

Nor have I ran across anything like it.


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> I really like that too!  I haven't purchased it in yeeearrrs!
> 
> I had gotten a couple way back when on a Swap, fell in love and repurchased, but have not had that particular product in a very long time.
> 
> Nor have I ran across anything like it.


@IDareT'sHair 

It was so good, that I was adding it to my less than desirable moisturizers to make them better .


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Aggie
How did you like Curl Origins Overnight Hair Masque?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@shawnyblazes
*cough* 

Speaking of Curl Origins - I still regret not grabbing a couple of the Chocolate Cleansing Conditioners


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> How did you like Curl Origins Overnight Hair Masque?


@IDareT'sHair 

Girl listen here, that stuff was awesome. I actually had defined curly hair after washing that stuff out. And it was soft too. I really like it. I gave one to my sister last night and I know she will like it too. Her hair is a lot more wiry than mine.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Aggie
Isn't it wonderful?

I love that stuff!....


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

IDareT'sHair said:


> @shawnyblazes
> *cough*
> 
> Speaking of Curl Origins - I still regret not grabbing a couple of the Chocolate Cleansing Conditioners




It was so yummy.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My Oyin Shipped!

@shawnyblazes  Next Sale, I'm getting some!  Maybe V-Day?


----------



## Aggie

This morning I poured my new batch of herbal tea rinse on my hair and scalp. 

This afternoon, I Heavy moisturized and sealed with SCurl Curl Moisturizer, B&B More Moisture, shea butter and BM Grease.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Evenin' Girlies!

Hope all is well!

My Oyin Shipped
My Bekura Shipped (was missing x1 Jar)
My ENTWINE Shipped
My Koils By Nature Bo.dy Bu.tter Shipped


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Aggie 
Hi Sis!


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> Hi Sis!


@IDareT'sHair 

Hi there girlie! Bekura Can't seem to get it right for you this time around I see.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Aggie said:


> *Hi there girlie! Bekura Can't seem to get it right for you this time around I see.*


@Aggie
Girl, I know!

I've never had difficulty with them before.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My Naturelle Grow Shipped!

OT: I asked NG  to create:  Chebe,  R/W, JBCO and maybe Fenugreek Products.


----------



## Lita

IDareT'sHair said:


> My Naturelle Grow Shipped!
> 
> OT: I asked NG  to create:  Chebe,  R/W, JBCO and maybe Fenugreek Products.



@IDareT'sHair Thats awesome..I hope she can.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita

Afro Veda sent me a shipping notice,but the package is still sitting...No,No..Can’t have that..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## BrownBetty

I have asked you all about edge control?  Any that you all recommend?  I used Murray's in the past but it had too much build up.


----------



## rileypak

BrownBetty said:


> I have asked you all about edge control?  Any that you all recommend?  I used Murray's in the past but it had too much build up.


I have no suggestions cause I usually just go fuzzy 

I am interested to hear what's out there though...


----------



## Aggie

Afternoon ladies. Hope you're having a fabulous day.


----------



## Beamodel

BrownBetty said:


> I have asked you all about edge control?  Any that you all recommend?  I used Murray's in the past but it had too much build up.



@BrownBetty 
I use Mielle Organics Edge Gel


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My Oyin came today (x1 "What The Hemp DC'er) and also an Ayurvedic Oil (NYLE Henna & Bringaraja Oil)

Waiting on:
NG Banana Pre-Poo (Shipped)
Mielle Mongongo Pre-Poo (Shipped)
Bekura (Shipped)


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Hey Ya'll Soultanicals is having a 40% off Flash Sale Code = *BIRTHDAYSOUL*


----------



## divachyk

@rileypak 

@BrownBetty, Sticky gel for braids and two strand twists - Curls Control Paste. Wet gel for edges and making hair sleek for bun, Wetline or Ecostyler.


----------



## Shay72

rileypak said:


> I have no suggestions cause I usually just go fuzzy
> 
> I am interested to hear what's out there though...


I'm the same. Don't use edge control. Had a few but gave them away.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Evening Lovely Ladies!

My Naturelle Grow Banana Pre-Poo came today!


----------



## Aggie

Just mixed my henna and set in a corner to release overnight tonight. I will most likely be sleeping with it in my Bhringraj oil prepoo'ed hair overnight tomorrow. Will rinse out before church and follow with indigo after church Sunday morning.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Happy Saturday Ladies!


----------



## Lita

AfroVeda-Was delivered today..Yippee

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Lita said:


> *AfroVeda-Was delivered today..Yippee*


@Lita 
D-A-N-G!

Finally!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My Mielle Mongongo Pre-Poo came today (x2)


----------



## Lita

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Lita
> D-A-N-G!
> 
> Finally!



@IDareT'sHair I know,ridiculous...I Berber understood why she is so slow with shipping..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Aggie

I prepooed with Banyan Botanicals Bhringaraj oil and henna is already in my hair. I will sleep overnight with it and wash out in the morning before heading out to church.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My Bekura is out for Delivery today!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Naturally Curly Semi Annual Sale = 20% (no minimum) Code = *SEMI20*


----------



## Aggie

Already rinsed out my henna and currently have my indigo in and will keep it on my hair for at least 3 hours. Then I will begin my deep conditioning regimen for the day.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Aggie
How's your Indigo Treatment feeling?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I got U...S...PS notification that my Bekura was delivered.

I need to check my mail.  I also need to let Bekura know.


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> How's your Indigo Treatment feeling?


@IDareT'sHair 

It worked okay. My hair is nice and dark but I have a few red strands in the middle of my head. I guess I didn't cover it perfectly. It's covered enough though.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Aggie
What did you DC with?


----------



## Aggie

I deep conditioned with Mielle Babassu and Mint for protein, and NG Rose Clay mixed a tablespoon of Bekura YAM Nectar for moisture. I'll be washing out the latter in a few minutes.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Aggie said:


> *I deep conditioned with Mielle Babassu and Mint for protein, and NG Rose Clay mixed a tablespoon of Bekura YAM Nectar for moisture. I'll be washing out the latter in a few minutes.*


@Aggie 
Sounds Delish!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My missing Bekura came (x1 Babbasu Leche).  She added a small sample size jar of Leche. 

Like maybe 2-4oz's?  Which was very nice of her.


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> Sounds Delish!


It sure is @IDareT'sHair


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Aggie
Lemme know how your Color holds up.


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> Lemme know how your Color holds up.


Will do @IDareT'sHair. That Jamila henna really is an awesome henna. I really wished it came in a very dark brown. If it did, I probably wouldn't bother with indigo. 

Next time I will add indigo to my henna in a 1:1 ratio and still do a separate indigo treatment for very dark results. This means that I would have to buy twice as much indigo moving forward.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Lita
Since Bekura sent me a sample size jar of Babbasu Leche, I will try it next Wash Day!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Aggie
It would be nice to cut out a step wouldn't it?  

I am going to see what I get with Semi Permanent Color


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> 
> *I am going to see what I get with Semi Permanent Color*


I thought you already tried this a while back @IDareT'sHair.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My Koils By Nature Body Butter is out for delivery
My ENTWINE Intense Hydrator DC'er is out for delivery

OH...Mornin' Ladies!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Aggie said:


> *I thought you already tried this a while back*.


@Aggie

ETA: Tried it once, a good while back, DC'ed (Steamed) afterwards every bit of color went right down the drain. 

Needed to regroup and try it again (at some point).  Next time, I will DC before I color and see what happens?

Have the Color on hand.


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> 
> ETA: Tried it once, a good while back, DC'ed (Steamed) *afterwards every bit of color went right down the drain.*
> 
> Needed to regroup and try it again (at some point).  Next time, I will DC before I color and see what happens?
> 
> Have the Color on hand.



@IDareT'sHair 

Wowww! So sorry to hear that. Hopefully it will work next time around


----------



## Lita

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Lita
> Since Bekura sent me a sample size jar of Babbasu Leche, I will try it next Wash Day!



@IDareT'sHair Yippee..Keep us posted..

*I used it again this weekend and it gets better after each wash..My hair is soft/fluffy today..With Shea butter on the ends to seal its a great combination..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## divachyk

HAPPY BIRTHDAY dear sweet @IDareT'sHair


----------



## Lita

@IDareT'sHair
Happy Birthday!!! May you be blessed with many more..


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@divachyk @Lita


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My KBN Bod.y Butter & ENTWINE DC'er came today.  Also, my NYLE Ayurvedic Olive & Almond Oil.

Don't think I am currently waiting on any more Hair Products.

Ooops!  I take that back! 

I forgot I am waiting on ST'icals R/W Follicle Booster


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Purchased a jar of:
Uniqurl AloeMint DC'er.  I wanted to try this and they have a Sale today for $15.00.  *it was a random/impluse/splurge*

Cause I wasn't feeling the $6.00 shipping.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@redecouvert 
...


----------



## flyygirlll2

Morning Ladies! 

Just came on to say Happy belated Birthday to @IDareT'sHair and a Happy Birthday to @divachyk !  Hope you ladies and everyone else has a good day.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@divachyk 
.....


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@flyygirlll2 
Thank You!


----------



## divachyk

Thank you so [email protected] IDareT'sHair @flyygirlll2 (is your bday in Jan too...seems like I remember it being so). I know a few of us have Jan birthdays and I don't log on daily so Happy Birthday to anyone I've missed.


----------



## rileypak

Happy birthday and belated birthdays to my Jan born e-sisters. Love and positive vibes for you all


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@divachyk

@flyygirlll2 is 11/24.  I know because it's the same day as my Mom.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@rileypak 
Thank you Sis!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Clawd....I forgot I ordered the Serenti V-Day Bo.dy Butter Sampler Pack.  

Well, anyway...I received a Shipping Notice for this today.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Mornin' Ladies!

Yesterday it was -4 (4 below).....

Ya'll Stay Warm


----------



## divachyk

@IDareT'sHair, thank you T for the correction.

I hope you all are staying warm. If my area is cold, I know you all are freezing.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

divachyk said:


> *I hope you all are staying warm. If my area is cold, I know you all are freezing.*


@divachyk
Gurl...Freezin' is an understatement....


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My Walg.reen's Order of Curls B1 G1 50% Shipped =x4 Bl.ueberry & Mint Scalp Tea


----------



## chebaby

@IDareT'sHair  how you been?

i cut my hair off again  i was working at a job that made me sad and miserable and i think i was depressed so i chopped it all off. then i damaged it so bad that even when it grew back it looked a mess so i cut it again. it looks good cause im taking care of it now. i finally got my hands of carols daughter coco creme curly cream or whatever its called.  usually hate creams but i like this stuff except for the perfume scent. its light but it lingers and has the potential to give headaches.

i also got my hands on some camille rose lavender gel and i love that stuff


----------



## BrownBetty

@IDareT'sHair and @divachyk

Happy belated birthday ladies!!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@chebaby 
 Che!

You know you get into all kinds of trouble when you leave the Island. 

Hope your Hair turns around and makes a full recovery.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@BrownBetty 

Thanks Sis!


----------



## divachyk

Thank you so much @BrownBetty


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> Che!
> 
> You know you get into all kinds of trouble when you leave the Island.
> 
> Hope your Hair turns around and makes a full recovery.


i really do 

im gonna go back and read but what new yummy stuff have you been using???

im gonna go back to target because I saw a photo someone posted of all these new products from carols daughter and kinky curly and some other brands I need to get my hands on. lawd im reverting back to a product junkie


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Hi Ladies!

My V-Day Body Bu.tters from Serenti came today.


----------



## redecouvert

@IDareT'sHair @divachyk happy belated birthday ladies!!! I hope you had a wonderful birthday 

@chebaby sending you lots of positive hair growing vibes!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@redecouvert 
Having you and @chebaby back in the Hair Game is a great B-Day Present.

Thank you for the belated wishes!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My 18oz Bel Nouvo Detoxifying Mint Cowash shipped today.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @redecouvert
> Having you and @chebaby back in the Hair Game is a great B-Day Present.
> 
> Thank you for the belated wishes!


happy belated


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Hi Ladies!

Hope all is well.  Sitting under the Dryer Chillin'.

Gettin' ready to Steam

Waiting on:
Uniqurl
Bel Nouvo
Soultanicals

I think that's it?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Used Up:
x1 KBB Luscious Locs Hair Mask (black jar) 

Several b/ups (pink tube)


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Aggie
I fully opened the package of JMonique Rum & Raisin's from that Sale where you and I ordered like x6 or x8 of those, ... and I had a jar of Bentonite & Rhassoul in that package.

I totally forgot I had ordered that.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Aggie
What you up to Ms. Lady?

Question: Have you ever ordered any wigs from Luna Wigs?  

They had some cute styles, but I am leery ordering from places out of the country.


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> What you up to Ms. Lady?
> 
> Question: Have you ever ordered any wigs from Luna Wigs?
> 
> They had some cute styles, but I am leery ordering from places out of the country.


No but wow girl, those wigs are sooooo cute. I am already tempted. Just had a quick look


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Aggie said:


> *No but wow girl, those wigs are sooooo cute. I am already tempted. Just had a quick look*


@Aggie 
Me too!  Last time I tried to order something from one of those places - I had to file a PP Dispute to get my money back.

I wish Hairbird had some of these Styles.


----------



## Aggie

^^Okay i


IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> Me too!  Last time I tried to order something from one of those places - I had to file a PP Dispute to get my money back.
> 
> I wish Hairbird had some of these Styles.


Yeah me too. For now my itch to purchase is satisfied from just looking. I don't see any reviews for them on You Tube so I don't want to take any chances. I decided I won't be getting any of them .


----------



## Aggie

Anyway ladies, I am not feeling well at all tonight. Have the flu . Heading to bed now.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Aggie said:


> *Anyway ladies, I am not feeling well at all tonight. Have the flu . Heading to bed now.*


@Aggie


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Lita
What are you waiting on?

I'm waiting on:
Bel Nouvo
Uniqurl
Soultanicals
Naturally Curly
HoBW
PakCosmetics

My Wal.green's came: x4 Curls Blue.berry & Mint Scalp Tea.  I started to do a Mielle Cart B1G1 50% Wal.green's for the Babbasau & Mint but skipped it.  @rileypak did you get any?


----------



## Lita

@IDareT'sHair

I’m waiting on-
Product Junkie Naturals
Hairnamics
Bekura Beauty
Soultanicals
Paks Cosmetics
Dr.Tobias colon detox
Power Glow peel
Walmart
Tattva Herbs
QVC-I orded gift for my better half

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Lita said:


> *I’m waiting on-
> Product Junkie Naturals*



@Lita 
Never heard of?  Off to look!...

What's Good?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Lita 
Are they having a Sale?


----------



## Lita

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Lita
> Are they having a Sale?



@IDareT'sHair They are having a sale on bundles..I bought the Black rice water scalp detox,it’s been out of stock since Christmas so I jumped on the chance to get it..

*You know I like a good scalp detox..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Lita said:


> *They are having a sale on bundles..I bought the Black rice water scalp detox,it’s been out of stock since Christmas so I jumped on the chance to get it..
> *You know I like a good scalp detox..*


@Lita 
I know you love a good scalp detox!

I saw a lot of good sounding items.  Will look when they have another Sale.


----------



## Lita

Tattva Herbs-was delivered today 
Walmart-Was delivered today 

Bekura Beauty-shipped
Pakcosmetics-shipped
Blue Mercury “Glow pads”-shipped

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My Soultanicals Shipped!


----------



## Lita

I just ordered HairOmega “DHT” blocker,it’s a throwback product for me but it worked very well when I used it back in the day..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My Bel Nouvo Detoxifying Mint Cowash came today.  

My Soultanicals also Shipped and I just got ship notice from Naturally Curly.

Haven't heard from Uniqurl (1st time buying from them).  I don't want no mess.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Lita 
Gurl...You are really "On The Grow"


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Heard from Uniqurl....the weather caused a delay.  Should go out soon.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Mornin' Lovely Ladies!


----------



## BrownBetty

Heeey ladies!

I finished the ssi restore, ssi papaya moisture mask, ssi peach moisture conditioner.

I revisted wheat germ oil.  I forgot how much I love it on my hair.  I had a bottle that was sitting and chilling, slapped it on top of my conditioner.

I used the shea moisture dye and I like it so far.


----------



## BrownBetty

kinky tresses butter and oil are wonderful.  I just finished the oil and want to repurchase.


----------



## Lita

My HairOmega “DHT” blocker-Shipped 

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Lita
> Gurl...You are really "On The Grow"



@IDareT'sHair I'm trying 

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My:
Naturally Curly (Shipped)
XCel21 (Shipped)
Uniqurl (Shipped)
Soultanicals (Shipped)

@Lita I forgot to mention Entwine has 34% off too!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My Naturally Curly arrived! (x1 Liter Jessicurl Too Shea!)

My PaksCosmetics came too!  @Lita


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Aggie 
Hi Ms. Aggie!

What's Up?


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> Hi Ms. Aggie!
> 
> What's Up?


@IDareT'sHair 

Still sick but in slow recovery, thank God.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Aggie 
You infusing anything good over there?

I did pick up a 16oz Crece Pelo DC'er (I think its a b/up?)


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Aggie said:


> *Still sick but in slow recovery, thank God.*


@Aggie
Awww....Still?

Please feel better soon!


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> You infusing anything good over there?
> 
> I did pick up a 16oz Crece Pelo DC'er (I think its a b/up?)


Not infusing anything until this cold and flu leave my body hon. 

I did recently buy a large Crece Pelo Deep Conditioning Treatment. It is a moisturizing DC but I have not yet used it.


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> Awww....Still?
> 
> Please feel better soon!


Unfortunately yes. My body carries a flu/cold for at least 2 weeks. I really hate being sick.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Aggie
I'm holding you responsible for me buying that Crece Pelo

Take it easy and feel better soon


----------



## Lita

IDareT'sHair said:


> My Naturally Curly arrived! (x1 Liter Jessicurl Too Shea!)
> 
> My PaksCosmetics came too!  @Lita



@IDareT'sHair Thats awesome..I’m looking forward to using Paltas “BKC” treatment..Yep!

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita

@Aggie  Sorry to hear that your not feeling well..I pray you get well soon & quickly..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Lita said:


> *I’m looking forward to using Paltas “BKC” treatment..Yep!*


@Lita
You DO know it "Stanks" right?


----------



## Lita

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Lita
> You DO know it "Stanks" right?



@IDareT'sHair Lol..remember I used to use MTG.I also used Vadik herbs Brahmi hair treatment and both of those stink all the way to Mars,but they also worked well..Lol

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita

Hattache needs to have a real “Sale”

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Lita said:


> *Lol..remember I used to use MTG.I also used Vadik herbs Brahmi hair treatment and both of those stink all the way to Mars*


@Lita
Used them both!

And you Ain't Neva' Lied...

I just looked at my Bottle of MTG about a week ago and was like..Nah Son


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Lita said:


> *Hattache needs to have a real “Sale”*


@Lita
I made a "mock Hattache cart" over the weekend and backed it out.

Had some Goodt stuff in there too!


----------



## Lita

@IDareT'sHair Yep,I keep a mock cart for Hattache..I would like to order some Shea Butter Cottage,they have some nice products..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Lita
> Used them both!
> 
> And you Ain't Neva' Lied...
> 
> I just looked at my Bottle of MTG about a week ago and was like..Nah Son



@IDareT'sHair I might,might just might,one day return to using the Vadik Herbs Brahmi treatment..As a pre poo,that stuff really works & fast.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Lita said:


> *I might,might just might,one day return to using the Vadik Herbs Brahmi treatment..As a pre poo,that stuff really works & fast.*


@Lita
I think @Aggie uses this? 

I bought it a couple times - but haven't had it in a long time.  It's Pricey!  I should revisit it. 

This is the time of year when I use a lot of stanky & ayurveda stuff.

ETA:  How were you using it?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Lita said:


> *I would like to order some Shea Butter Cottage,they have some nice products..*


@Lita 
Isn't SB Cottage from the UK?


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> I'm holding you responsible for me buying that Crece Pelo
> 
> Take it easy and feel better soon


Will do hon. Thanks


----------



## BrownBetty

APB is having a valentines day sale.  starts 2/8, from what I can remember
I'm tired of her taking my money.  Sigh!

I've been dealing with my hair the last couple of days and woooo chillay I am tired.  I'm going back into the crochet braids soon.  My hair is so pretty and cottony... but there is a lot it, lol.  The shrinkage is a mess.  I am almost at BSL but I'm going to trim a little to keep the tangles at bay.

My stash is mostly APB and SS.  I am going to try some on the ground products once I get through a couple of more products.  Maybe Camille Rose?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

BrownBetty said:


> *I am going to try some on the ground products once I get through a couple of more products.  Maybe Camille Rose?*


@BrownBetty
Good thing you can find a lot OTG now, if you choose to go that route.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Mornin' Lovely Ladies!

Still waiting on several items that have shipped.  Would like to partake in APB's V-Day Sale. 

Thinking on that.  Maybe try her Pre-Poo and the Molasses DC'er?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My HoBW came today!  And also my Soultanicals


----------



## Lita

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Lita
> Isn't SB Cottage from the UK?



@IDareT'sHair Yes,SB cottage is from the UK,but Hattache carries products

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Lita
> I think @Aggie uses this?
> 
> I bought it a couple times - but haven't had it in a long time.  It's Pricey!  I should revisit it.
> 
> This is the time of year when I use a lot of stanky & ayurveda stuff.
> 
> ETA:  How were you using it?



@IDareT'sHair I was using the Brahmi as a pre poo & if it was a long cold winter weekend,I would leave it in for 3days with a shower cap/wash out.

MTG,I only used it on problem areas just a dab..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## rileypak

BrownBetty said:


> woooo chillay


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Lita said:


> *I would leave it in for 3days with a shower cap/wash out.*


@Lita
This right here sounds like a @rileypak


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Lita
> This right here sounds like a @rileypak


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


>


@rileypak 
You a mess!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Mornin' PJ's!

Happy Weekend Sistas!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Waiting On:
ENTWINE (DC'er)
Uniqurl (DC'er)

Lemme mosey on over to APB


----------



## BrownBetty

Rant:

I'm deciding on whether or not I want too leave my hair dresser.   I've been with her for a couple of years consistently and I tip well.  I try to be understanding in terms of her schedule but the last couple of months have been challenging.  

She is working out of her home, still charging the same price as she did in the salon, no a big deal but she picked up a second job and she is doing hair while tired.  Missing things that I have to fix.  I get it but I am paying for a service and as much as I love supporting black woman I shouldn't have to go over your work.  Sigh... 

I make my appointments at least a week out so it isn't as if she is squeezing me in the next day.  She used to have an online appt app so I could schedule appointments in advance but she got rid of it so we have to communicate via text and try to work around her schedule. 

On the other hand I don't feel like schooling someone new on my hair. Uggh!

I will see how I feel next month.


----------



## Lita

IDareT'sHair said:


> Mornin' PJ's!
> 
> Happy Weekend Sistas!



@IDareT'sHair Hello! Looks like Hattache is having a sale this Sunday February 10th.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Lita
> This right here sounds like a @rileypak



@IDareT'sHair 

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita

My HairOmega “DHT” blocker was delivered this morning..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Aggie

Still not 100% better so I will skip wetting my head for another week this weekend. I really do want to wash it though since I have so many new DC babies in my stash I wanna try.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@BrownBetty 
Clawd I don't miss those days!

You need to have a serious conversation with her and Voice ALL of your concerns about how she's been messing up lately.

And NOOOOO  You should hafta' pay her and go over her work.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My Uniqurl came today, but I haven't gotten it out of the Box.


----------



## Lita

Soultanicals-Was delivered this morning..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita

Hattache-Having a Sale 25%off Sunday 10th
Code-FEB2019

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Shay72

Lita said:


> Hattache-Having a Sale 25%off Sunday 10th
> Code-FEB2019
> 
> Happy Hair Growing!


I was coming in to see if ya'll were getting anything. They always only do 20%-25%. I might take this opportunity to check out Curls & Potions. Same stuff sold out on their site is sold out on Hattache but I may still be able to get a few things.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Shay72 You know I gots my Cart Made

@Lita  I got that this a.m. as well.  

Right now I have some AV Coco Latt and some ST'icals in the Cart.

Now you can get your SheaCottage?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My Uniqurl came yesterday.  Got it out of the box today.

Also, my ENTWINE Shipped.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Used Up:
x1 Curls & Potions RW & Bamboo Rinse (x2 b/ups)


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@shawnyblazes
Are you getting anything from Hattache tomorrow?


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

You know it. @IDareT'sHair  I'm hoping I can get in and out like a bandit .


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Akua the owner of SB cottage is awesome.


----------



## rileypak

Clawd I have a Hattache cart made


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Just checked out from Hattache


----------



## Shay72

I was planning to order from Hattache but I felt like I was getting distracted. I want to go back to my old routine but not get crazy because I will fall off. So instead I ordered ayurveda powders and I'm looking for a clay wash or some type of mud mask. I know Sarenzo's mud mask is liked by many but I'm mad at that $8.00 shipping cost.


----------



## Shay72

Shay72 said:


> I was planning to order from Hattache but I felt like I was getting distracted. I want to go back to my old routine but not get crazy because I will fall off. So instead I ordered ayurveda powders and I'm looking for a clay wash or some type of mud mask. I know Sarenzo's mud mask is liked by many but I'm mad at that $8.00 shipping cost.


Umm I may try the Chebe Detox shampoo from Nature's Ego because that's what I'm really looking for...a detox. It also has bentonite clay in it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72 said:


> I was planning to order from Hattache but I felt like I was getting distracted. I want to go back to my old routine but not get crazy because I will fall off. So instead I ordered ayurveda powders and I'm looking for a clay wash or some type of mud mask. *I know Sarenzo's mud mask is liked by many but I'm mad at that $8.00 shipping cost.*


@Shay72 
Don't it?

They can miss me with that.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Shay72
If you ever catch a really good sale on Curl Origin  (lil Sis to SSI) - pick up their Babbasu & Mango Grease (you'll love it)

OT: How's the Journals lookin' these days?


----------



## flyygirlll2

Morning Ladies! 

I woke up early to wash my hair. Sitting with my Hot Head now. I forgot how good Darcy’s Botanicals Pumpkin DC is. * Weeps in dryness* this is my last jar of it . 

I checked out of Hattache at midnight  I still want to get something else but not sure. I got stuff from Komaza as well.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@flyygirlll2
Hey Girl!  

I was just thinking about you yesterday.

Thank you again for the tip on Vanart Cream Rinse.  

When I first got it I was like: "What am I gone do with this big ol' cheap bottle" but Gurl...that stuff has been a life saver for a Final R/O.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@flyygirlll2
What you get from Hattache?

OT: I have 1 16oz Jar of DB Pumpkin left.  I know Imma hate to use it, but I don't want it to go bad either.


----------



## flyygirlll2

IDareT'sHair said:


> @flyygirlll2
> Hey Girl!
> 
> I was just thinking about you yesterday.
> 
> Thank you again for the tip on Vanart Cream Rinse.
> 
> When I first got it I was like: "What am I gone do with this big ol' cheap bottle" but Gurl...that stuff has been a life saver for a Final R/O.



Hey hun!  I forgot about that one lol. It works so well as a rinse out.


----------



## flyygirlll2

IDareT'sHair said:


> @flyygirlll2
> What you get from Hattache?
> 
> OT: I have 1 16oz Jar of DB Pumpkin left.  I know Imma hate to use it, but I don't want it to go bad either.



I’m DC’ing with it now. I’m sad that I don’t have anymore. It’s been sitting in my stash for almost 2 years now but still smells good and  consistency is the same. I’m just going to try to make it last by using a little at a time lol. 

I bought  Hairveda Ends Serum, Hydratherma Naturals Mouisture Boosting DC and Protein DC ( first time trying both)  and SSI Cranberry Leave in.


----------



## Shay72

@IDareT'sHair 
Will do with Curl Origin

Still buying journals . Working in my hair and reading journals today.


----------



## flyygirlll2

I forgot to mention that I received Melanin Haircare by Naptural85. I had pre ordered it and  it delivered this week. I plan to use it today after washing. 

@IDareT'sHair Devacurl Wash Day Wonder is really good for detangling. I used it last week before washing and   The slip is on point.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@flyygirlll2

I'll have to check out the DevaCurl!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Shay72 
They have some "Beautiful" Journals out there.


----------



## rileypak

I am going to skip Hattache for now. 

I had some Up North Naturals (Healthy Edges Smoothing Gel, Clean Curls Cleanser) and Curls & Potions (Bamboo Rice Hair Rinse, Rice Milk Leave In) in my cart. 
I don't need anything so I'll hold off


----------



## divachyk

Enters thread. Exits thread. I will not be temped by carts and purchases.
I did, however, receive Melanin. Haven't used it yet. 
Have a great day beauties!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@divachyk

@rileypak
I get it. 

I had to 'overthink' what to get - so I shoulda' left it alone. 

Mostly b/ups...


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak
> I get it.
> 
> I had to 'overthink' what to get - so I shoulda' left it alone.
> 
> Mostly b/ups...



With all that APB I grabbed this weekend, I really had to leave Hattache alone


----------



## Lita

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Shay72 You know I gots my Cart Made
> 
> @Lita  I got that this a.m. as well.
> 
> Right now I have some AV Coco Latt and some ST'icals in the Cart.
> 
> Now you can get your SheaCottage?



@IDareT'sHair One of the main things I wanted from SheaCottage was already sold out..

@Shay72 Curls & Potions-Chebe Dc was sold out too,this dc is super incredible 

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita

Hattache-
Curls Dynasty “Kalahari Smooth”leave In
Curls Dynasty “Pumpkin Mint DC”
SheaCottage “Growth Hair Food Pomade”
Blur Roze Beauty “Stimulating Refresher”

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita

Product Junkie Naturals-35%off select items 

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Shay72 said:


> Umm I may try the Chebe Detox shampoo from Nature's Ego because that's what I'm really looking for...a detox. It also has bentonite clay in it.



It’s yummy but it is clarifiying.  I wouldnt liken it to a regular clay wash mix.  It suds. A lot. @Shay72


----------



## BrownBetty

I skipped the APB sale.  I had a cart since Friday and didn't pull the trigger.   I just went through my stash and I have so much stuff.
I need a new oil blend and don't love any of the APB ones.  I may have to bite the bullet and order kinky tresses.  My hair likes broccoli oil.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Mornin' PJ's!

Guess I'm waiting on:
APB
Product Junkie Naturals
Hattache
Sle.ek.hair

Oh Clawd I forgot about VDay  Or are we doing those Sales now?

If so, I guess we all need to _fall back_ until MDay Sales start up.


----------



## Lita

I’m waiting for-
Hattache 
Hairnamics “The 2nd order”
PakCosmetics
Product Junkie Naturals

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita

Bekura Beauty-Was delivered this morning
Hairnamics-The 1st Order was delivered

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

I'm waiting on

Bakura Beauty
Honeys Handmade
Q Redew
APB ( Just ordered)
Hattache ( Just ordered)
Henna Sooq ( Just ordered)


----------



## IDareT'sHair

shawnyblazes said:


> *I'm waiting on
> Honeys Handmade*


@shawnyblazes
Um..So..lemme know how this goes.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My ENTWINE was delivered!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My Hattache Shipped!


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Oh my Hydra Curl former stated it was delivered, I'll check when I get home


IDareT'sHair said:


> @shawnyblazes
> Um..So..lemme know how this goes.




You know I will @IDareT'sHair


ETA, just received a hattache shipment email

ETA 2, my Bekura says it was delivered


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@shawnyblazes
What did you end up getting from Honey's Handmade?

I don't even like typing her name...


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

IDareT'sHair said:


> @shawnyblazes
> What did you end up getting from Honey's Handmade?
> 
> I don't even like typing her name...



The V-day bundle. Which I almost didn't get because she still hasn't updated her website to spellcheck it and the name of one of the products is spelled wrong ( unless she did it on purpose)

 It said it should have been delivered tonight but USPS didn't get it I guess.  @IDareT'sHair


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@shawnyblazes @Lita
I've been heavy on the DC grind. 

I'm think I am obsessed.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

IDareT'sHair said:


> @shawnyblazes @Lita
> I've been heavy on the DC grind.
> 
> I'm think I am obsessed.



I get like that too when im protective styling. I don't have any stylers. AT all for myself.  I have nothing but leave in and deep conditioners, llolol @IDareT'sHair


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@shawnyblazes
I told myself at the end of 2018 _to pump the brakes_ with buying all those DC'ers, but I'm still steadily buyin' 'em.....

ETA: I'm still salty I haven't seen another Sale from Sprouted Curlies.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@shawnyblazes
I bought AV's ChocoLatte from Hattache.  I haven't had that in years!

Hope it's fresh.


----------



## KinksAndInk

Hey ladies. Y’all got me itching to buy something. I haven’t purchased much since Black.Friday. I’m moving to Cali in a few months and I don’t want to lug a million products across the country. I’m just shopping my stash for everything right now. Hair care, skincare, makeup, everything. When I get to Cali, I’m gonna need some major retail therapy.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@KinksAndInk
Congrats on the Move!

Enjoy the next Chapter of your Life!


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Whoohoooo @KinksAndInk 


Let me know how it is when you get it @IDareT'sHair 

My Bekura and Hydra curl were in my mailbox.   So excited to take my protective style down.


----------



## Lita

Product Junkie Naturals-Shipped

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita

IDareT'sHair said:


> @shawnyblazes @Lita
> I've been heavy on the DC grind.
> 
> I'm think I am obsessed.



@IDareT'sHair You know I like a good Dc,it really makes a difference in the quality of your hair..

*I have to stop buying & use up what I have

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Lita said:


> **I have to stop buying & use up what I have*


@Lita


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Good morning ladies.  

Can anyone recommend a ACV spritz that’s not expensive? I would prefer it has Ayurveda tones if possible.  Natures ego has one but i don’t want to pay $18 plus shipping. 


I really don’t feel like making one.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@shawnyblazes 
How are you using it?  As a L-I?  I've used these strictly as a R/O:

I've use(d) and like(d) - in no particular order:
Koils By Natural Rinse (they have free shipping through February)
Hairveda ACV (no longer active)
Cantu's ACV Root Rinse (nice & inexpensive)
Cream & Coco's Ginger Peach Kombucha Tea & ACV Hair Rinse
BlueRoze Beauty ACV Rinse


----------



## KinksAndInk

@IDareT'sHair @shawnyblazes thanks ladies. Maybe I’ll make a tiny little purchase in celebration


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

IDareT'sHair said:


> How are you using it?  As a L-I?  I've used these strictly as a R/O:
> 
> [U]I've use(d) and like(d) - in no particular order:[/U]
> Koils By Natural Rinse (they have free shipping through February)
> Hairveda ACV (no longer active)
> Cantu's ACV Root Rinse (nice & inexpensive)
> Cream & Coco's Ginger Peach Kombucha Tea & ACV Hair Rinse
> BlueRoze Beauty ACV Rinse




Daily spray @IDareT'sHair , that I don't have to rinse out.


 I have the  Cantu one but its not to leave in. I had the cream and coco but I don't mess with her.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Bekura Beauty was delivered
Hydracare Curlformer was delivered

Hennasooq says the 14th
Hattache still in preshipment
Qredew says the 14th
APB says March sometime, LOL
Waiting on House of Beauty
Honeys Handmade says delivered


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

@IDareT'sHair  sproutedcurlies

40% off MASKLOVE

ends 2/18


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@shawnyblazes

Yasssss!

I got the email!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@shawnyblazes
I would try Koils By Nature if I were you.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

IDareT'sHair said:


> @shawnyblazes
> I would try Koils By Nature if I were you.




okay!

 I also picked up 2x  Banana Cream Rich Mask  x Maracuja Hydrating Mask    @IDareT'sHair     I blame you!


----------



## Lita

Hattache-1st order Shipped

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

shawnyblazes said:


> *I also picked up 2x  Banana Cream Rich Mask  x Maracuja Hydrating Mask.   I blame you!*


@shawnyblazes
Those DC'ers are nice!  And 40% too? 

Girl, it was our PJ Obligation & Duty to buy some.

The 1st 40% I got the Agave Nectar one and the Banana Creme.  This time I got the Coconut Water and the Maracuja one.

When CO has their next Sale, I will get the Chocolate Cowash and I will Blame You!


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

IDareT'sHair said:


> @shawnyblazes
> Those DC'ers are nice!  And 40% too?
> 
> Girl, it was our PJ Obligation & Duty to buy some.
> 
> The 1st 40% I got the Agave Nectar one and the Banana Creme.  This time I got the Coconut Water and the Maracuja one.
> 
> When CO has their next Sale, I will get the Chocolate Cowash and I will Blame You!


  Im eying that grease  @IDareT'sHair


----------



## rileypak

*Used up*
Mielle Organics Mongongo Thermal Heat Spray (no backup, will repurchase)


----------



## rileypak

So I finally finished all my shopping at APB 

Rice Water Conditioner
Aloe and Honey Hydrating Mask
Fenugreek Hair Mask
Chebe Hair Conditioner
Kalahari Melon Mint Serum
Guava Leave In Serum
Bamboo Strengthening Spray (Kumquat)
Rice Water Spray
Apricot Hazelnut Daily Moisturizer
Cupuacu Avocado Daily Moisturizer (Tobacco Vanilla)
Whipped Shorea Butter (Nag Champa)


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

@IDareT'sHair  girl, my honey handmade arrived.  Right in the fridge it went.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

shawnyblazes said:


> * girl, my honey handmade arrived.  Right in the fridge it went.*


@shawnyblazes 
.......
Please lemme know what you think about the Products you bought.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

shawnyblazes said:


> *Im eying that grease*


@shawnyblazes
Yup. 

You need that Grease (Curl Origins Mango & Babbasu) in your Life.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@rileypak
Epic APB Haul


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Aggie


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie


@IDareT'sHair 

Hi girlie. How are you doing tonight? I know you've been replenishing that humongous stash of yours .


----------



## Aggie

@IDareT'sHair 

I have been watching you and @Lita very closely. I am feeling a lot better now so I can lurk and post now without feeling like I'll pass out.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Sprouted Curlies sent a shipment notification

Henna Sooq and Q redew  should arrive today while Im at work.

Still waiting on Hattace, House of Beauty and APB


----------



## Lita

Hattache-2nd Order shipped
Hairnamics-2nd order shipped”Back up”

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita

Aggie said:


> @IDareT'sHair
> 
> I have been watching you and @Lita very closely. I am feeling a lot better now so I can lurk and post now without feeling like I'll pass out.



@Aggie I'm really trying to cut back on spending  *REALLY I AM *

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

After I get  a floor steamer and my revair, no need products unless I run out of something for the LO, or Ayurveda herbs.

I'm  on a no buy until September some time.......


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Aggie said:


> *I have been watching you and very closely. I am feeling a lot better now so I can lurk and post now without feeling like I'll pass out.*


@Aggie
Surprisingly, I've been doing relatively good. ...

I've just picking up a few little things - little by little.  Mostly b/ups - which I need to stop doing.

And I know @Lita is trying to replenish her depleted stash.  She is slowing down as well.

Right  @Lita



Lita said:


> *I'm really trying to cut back on spending  **REALLY I AM *


@Lita
I know you had to replenish your Stash.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

shawnyblazes said:


> *I'm  on a no buy until September some time.......*


@shawnyblazes
I'll be on one until M-Day. 

Are you sure you can hold out until September?...


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

IDareT'sHair said:


> @shawnyblazes
> I'll be on one until M-Day.
> 
> Are you sure you can hold out until September?...



If my hair is protected just about every 6 weeks with a 2 week rest, what am I really using?

spritz on daily
oils weekly

and washing on those two weeks of rest... ??

 I should be able to, lolol @IDareT'sHair


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@shawnyblazes
Describing your Regi you "should" be able to do it!

"You doing it" tho' is a whole other matter. 

Umm...Sorry Sis.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Somebody gotta splain to me why CO's Mango & Babbasu Hair Pomade smells sooooo durn Good?


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

IDareT'sHair said:


> Somebody gotta splain to me why CO's Mango & Babbasu Hair Pomade *smells sooooo* durn Good?



Why would you do this?? LOLOLOL @IDareT'sHair


----------



## IDareT'sHair

shawnyblazes said:


> *Why would you do this?? LOLOLOL *


@shawnyblazes
They know they wrong for that.....

They need to have a Sale for V-Day, so I can get my Chocolate Cowash.  

Lemme Convo them.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@shawnyblazes
I notice it's not listed on CO's site, but still listed at Hattache. 

I wonder if CO discontinued it?

That sucks. 

Lemme convo them and ask then and then pick up a b/up from Hattache.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@shawnyblazes
Natty Naturals has an ACV Hair & Scalp Mist.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Aggie
What's Up Sis?


----------



## Aggie

@Aggie[/USER]
What's Up Sis?[/QUOTE]

 @IDareT'sHair 

I am right here trying to catch up on how I've missed while I was sick. Being sick really suck!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Aggie
So are you back to feeling 100%?


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> So are you back to feeling 100%?


Hmm , I'd say maybe 98% so far.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Aggie said:


> *Hmm , I'd say maybe 98% so far.*


@Aggie
98 is Good!


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> 98 is Good!


@IDareT'sHair 

Yes it is. I feel a lot better than I did even 3 days ago.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

@IDareT'sHair 

That pomade was under the old labels.  I think they aren’t making any of those items anymore.  You need to stock up on hattace


----------



## IDareT'sHair

CURL ORIGIN 30% until 02.18  Code = LOVE30


----------



## IDareT'sHair

shawnyblazes said:


> *That pomade was under the old labels.  I think they aren’t making any of those items anymore.  You need to stock up on hattace*


@shawnyblazes 
I'm getting ready to put my jar away. 

I did grab a b/up from Hattache, and will get another jar or x2 at some point.

She should have kept that joint in her line up.


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> CURL ORIGIN 30% until 02.18  Code = LOVE30


Hmm, I wonder if I should get that Maracuja DC now . Let me think about it some more first


----------



## Lita

Pakcosmetics-Was delivered today 

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita

@IDareT'sHair Yes,trying to replenish my stash,Buy I need to slow dow as well..

*Curl Origins got me wanting to order,ummm..I’ll think about it.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My Hattache came today!


----------



## Aggie

Aggie said:


> Hmm, I wonder if I should get that Maracuja DC now . Let me think about it some more first


So far, I have decided not to get it. I really have to TRY and quit buying stuff for a while. There are a few items I have to get next month though. They include a hair cream, some scalp drops, henna and indigo - stash running very low. That's it for now.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Happy Weekend Ladies!


----------



## Lita

Hattache-Both orders was delivered this morning..

Hairnamics-2nd order was delivered this morning..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Hattache and Sprouted Curlies arrived.  


One of my deep conditioners container is cracked so it’s spilled all over. Emailed customer service.


----------



## rileypak

Welp, I went back in because she listed the latest pop up items separately. 
Now here's my recent purchases from APB 

Rice Water Conditioner
Extreme Hydration Conditioning Mask
Aloe and Honey Hydrating Mask
Fenugreek Hair Mask
Chebe Hair Conditioner
Kalahari Melon Mint Serum
Guava Leave In Serum
Extreme Hydration Leave In Conditioner
Bamboo Strengthening Spray (Kumquat)
Rice Water Spray
Apricot Hazelnut Daily Moisturizer
Cupuacu Avocado Daily Moisturizer (Tobacco Vanilla)
Extreme Hydration Styling Custard
Whipped Shorea Butter (Nag Champa)


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

rileypak said:


> Welp, I went back in because she listed the latest pop up items separately.
> Now here's my recent purchases from APB
> 
> Rice Water Conditioner
> Extreme Hydration Conditioning Mask
> Aloe and Honey Hydrating Mask
> Fenugreek Hair Mask
> Chebe Hair Conditioner
> Kalahari Melon Mint Serum
> Guava Leave In Serum
> Extreme Hydration Leave In Conditioner
> Bamboo Strengthening Spray (Kumquat)
> Rice Water Spray
> Apricot Hazelnut Daily Moisturizer
> Cupuacu Avocado Daily Moisturizer (Tobacco Vanilla)
> Extreme Hydration Styling Custard
> Whipped Shorea Butter (Nag Champa)


----------



## Lita

@rileypak  
Nice Haul


•Please give a review of the rice water/rice conditioner & chebe conditioner.Thank you.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Aggie

Lita said:


> @rileypak
> Nice Haul
> 
> 
> •Please give a review of the rice water/rice conditioner & chebe conditioner.Thank you.
> 
> Happy Hair Growing!


Any coupons from Curls and Potion @Lita? I want to get the Bamboo Rice Water


----------



## Aggie

Finished 1 jar of B&B More Moisture Cream. Not sure if there are backups left. Loved it but it's not a repurchase item.


----------



## Lita

Aggie said:


> Any coupons from Curls and Potion @Lita? I want to get the Bamboo Rice Water



@Aggie Hello! I checked and didn’t see any new codes or coupons..Maybe she will have black history sale or something..If I hear or see anything,I will let you know..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Hey Ladies!

Skipped my Wash routine this weekend.  Too much going on.

My Hattache came yesterday (CO Mango Hibiscus Pomade).


----------



## bajandoc86

Hey ladies,

Just wanted to pop in and check in. I hope everyone is doing well.

As for my hair I was planning on relaxing and rocking a pixie for the rest of the year but since I am moving to London this summer I am no longer sure I want to bother with the upkeep of a pixie coupled with trying to settle in and getting familiar with the city. So we’ll see. It also means I need to do some major product hauling in prep for the move.


----------



## Hairties

So I picked up some bekura while there was a sale.

The behari water
Tonga
And the Leche conditioner

I didn’t use the conditioner but I used the bekari and the Tonga on cleans  hair. I also used pht on my scalp(nice tingle). At first I didn’t like the feeling of the mousse so I added some Shea butter mix to my ends.

Pulled my hair up and under my satin cap. The next day my hair felt ridiculously moisturized. I was a little heavy with the pht but the weird silicony feeling wasn’t greasy.

So two days of touchable but not really greasy hair. I might have to try it without the Shea butter but I like it. I finally added some behari to the back of my hair last nigh because it’s the part that rubs against clothing.

I’ll add the pht tonight


----------



## BrownBetty

You get on my nerves...
I had a cart ready to go and didn't pull the trigger.  I just have so much stuff and it is overwhelming. I do need an oil though.

I found an edge control. It was cheaper in my local bss. This is the best I have found so far.




rileypak said:


> Welp, I went back in because she listed the latest pop up items separately.
> Now here's my recent purchases from APB
> 
> Rice Water Conditioner
> Extreme Hydration Conditioning Mask
> Aloe and Honey Hydrating Mask
> Fenugreek Hair Mask
> Chebe Hair Conditioner
> Kalahari Melon Mint Serum
> Guava Leave In Serum
> Extreme Hydration Leave In Conditioner
> Bamboo Strengthening Spray (Kumquat)
> Rice Water Spray
> Apricot Hazelnut Daily Moisturizer
> Cupuacu Avocado Daily Moisturizer (Tobacco Vanilla)
> Extreme Hydration Styling Custard
> Whipped Shorea Butter (Nag Champa)


----------



## IDareT'sHair

bajandoc86 said:


> *I am moving to London this summer I am no longer sure I want to bother with the upkeep of a pixie coupled with trying to settle in and getting familiar with the city. So we’ll see. It also means I need to do some major product hauling in prep for the move.*


@bajandoc86
Sounds Exciting!

Very Happy for you and your new Adventure.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My Sprouted Curlies came yesterday!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Lita
Did you get a Ship Notice from Product Junkies or....did it kinda just "show up"?


----------



## Lita

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Lita
> Did you get a Ship Notice from Product Junkies or....did it kinda just "show up"?



@IDareT'sHair  Yes,I got a shipping notice..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Morning ladies


I used up one bottle of Curls and Potions Chebe Rice Water and have one left.  I cant tell if I really like it because my hair is braided up.

 I do remember using it on my box braids previously and the hair feeling a little hard.  I only have 2 weeks left in this protective style so Ill see how it goes when I take it down.


Might buy some more products from her but everything looks to be sold out. anyone else using her items?


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

@rileypak 

My first two APB orders should go out this weekend and my last one should ship The 28th


----------



## Lita

@shawnyblazes  I use that product on the regular and what I noticed for me,in the front of my hair/I apply it and rinse a little bit out immediately put moisturizer on top/seal=no issues only soft strong hair..In the back section,I only apply a little on my roots,use a lot of moisturizer/pomade and oil on ends to seal..What I have noticed with the back,my roots are super thick/full but soft..I use the product differently on both sections of my hair because the front is more delicate and I have to baby it all the time & the back is in need of thicker strands at the roots and more moisture..So far,it’s working out for me using it that way..

•My absolute favorite from Curls and Potions-Chebe Dc Mask..A+++++++

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@shawnyblazes
I'm using the Bamboo & RW Rinse.  I use it under the dryer and steam with something Moisturizing.  

I have another one (can't remember the name?), but I haven't tried it yet.

*Whatever was offered during those dang-gum "Bundle" Sales.*


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Lita 
I wonder if I should convo Product Junkies to see when my stuff will ship?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Used Up:
x1 16oz Oyin Hair Dew (have "several" 16oz b/ups)

Found:
1/2 Jar of MHC Sophia's Old Fashion Hair Grease


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Lita @shawnyblazes
Convo'ed Product Junkie - but ended up grabbing the *New* Fenugreek & Burdock Root DC'er and the 911 DC'er....


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@rileypak
......


----------



## rileypak

@IDareT'sHair


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@rileypak
Greetings my fellow Junkie of Products!


----------



## rileypak

@IDareT'sHair
I was on Hattache making a cart


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> *I was on Hattache making a cart *


@rileypak 
What you lookin' at Ms. Riley?


----------



## Lita

I purchased Product Junkie Naturals-
Fenugreek & Burdock Root Dc 1x
Hibiscus & Fenugreek leave in 1x

@IDareT'sHair  you made me look 


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita

SheaTerra Organics-Was delivered 
Motherlands-Moringa was delivered 

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak
> What you lookin' at Ms. Riley?


Deciding if I want to add more Up North Naturals and some Afroveda to my future cart


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> Deciding if I want to add more Up North Naturals and some *Afroveda *to my future cart


@rileypak


----------



## Aggie

Ladies I know I said that I won't be repurchasing Qhemet Biologics OHHB but mannnnnn, I added that to my moisturizers and my hair REALLY stays moisturized and REALLY soft for days on end.

Looks like I will be getting this one again during their next sale or I just might get it before then. I love the Burdock Root Moisturizer a lot too - (I'm usingmy 16 oz jar of this one right now by the way). I love it way way way more than the Amla one.

I really was trying to stay away from this line because of the price but I don't think I will have much luck doing so .

I wonder what would happen if I squeeze some of the OHHB in some Jherri Juice, Leave-ins, and Blue Magic Grease, . I guess I will have to get to experimenting with my next QB purchase.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Aggie said:


> *Ladies I know I said that I won't be repurchasing Qhemet Biologics OHHB but mannnnnn, I added that to my moisturizers and my hair REALLY stays moisturized and REALLY soft for days on end. I love the Burdock Root Moisturizer a lot too - (I'm usingmy 16 oz jar of this one right now by the way). I love it way way way more than the Amla one.*


@Aggie
Agreed about OHHB and BRBC!

Your posts about OHHB makes me want to pick it up (next Sale).  I think I will.  It's in a tube now isn't it?

I have a 16oz jar of BRBC I haven't opened and the "new" Pomade also unopened.

I am 'nursing' a half-jar of CTDG.  I also think I'll let AOHC go and probably CTDG.


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> Agreed about OHHB and BRBC!
> 
> *Your posts about OHHB makes me want to pick it up (next Sale).  I think I will.  It's in a tube now isn't it?*
> 
> I have a 16oz jar of BRBC I haven't opened and the "new" Pomade also unopened.
> 
> I am 'nursing' a half-jar of CTDG.  I also think I'll let AOHC go and probably CTDG.


Yes it is in a tube but if adding it to other moisturizers, a little goes a long way so it will last a while. I may just pick up 2 tubes when it goes on sale again.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Hi Ladies!

My APB shipped.  

Haven't heard from PJN's but I added to my existing order twice.

I think those are the only two I am waiting on (currently)


----------



## Lita

Happy Being Nappy-Was delivered Friday..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Lita
I still haven't hear back from PJN's.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Morning Ladies!

Hope you all had a wonderful weekend.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My Hennasooq shipped!

No word from PJN @Lita @shawnyblazes


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

IDareT'sHair said:


> My Hennasooq shipped!
> 
> No word from PJN @Lita @shawnyblazes


It takes awhile during sales.  I think she also took a break and might be a little behind because  of that.   @IDareT'sHair


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@shawnyblazes
Thanks Blazes.

I placed my 1st order 02.10. 

Was getting a little 'antsy' cuz I ain't never dealt with her before....


----------



## Lita

IDareT'sHair said:


> @shawnyblazes
> Thanks Blazes.
> 
> I placed my 1st order 02.10.
> 
> Was getting a little 'antsy' cuz I ain't never dealt with her before....



@IDareT'sHair You will get your order,just a little late..I know it’s difficult waiting on orders,because I hate waiting as well..Sending you a hug


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Lita @shawnyblazes
I just looked at the Body Products and thought about adding on


----------



## Lita

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Lita @shawnyblazes
> I just looked at the Body Products and thought about adding on



@IDareT'sHair That May cause more of a delay of your order if you add more.._just saying,Sis..

•But I know how “WE” product Junkies are.
_
Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Lita said:


> *That May cause more of a delay of your order if you add more..just saying,Sis..*
> _*•But I know how “WE” product Junkies are.*_


Well @Lita the "add to existing order" is over and it is now $5.00 Flat Rate (which is still good and better than most).

So since that "add to existing order" is over, I guess that order is finally done. 

But I still went in and picked up x4 Bo.dy Cremes.

I hope I like them.


----------



## Lita

@IDareT'sHair I'm looking forward to your results..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

IDareT'sHair said:


> Well @Lita the "add to existing order" is over and it is now $5.00 Flat Rate (which is still good and better than most).
> 
> So since that "add to existing order" is over, I guess that order is finally done.
> 
> But I still went in and picked up x4 Bo.dy Cremes.
> 
> I hope I like them.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

shawnyblazes said:


>


@shawnyblazes
I wants ma' stuff *sux teef*


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

IDareT'sHair said:


> @shawnyblazes
> I wants ma' stuff *sux teef*



That's how I feel about my APB and my hair isn't even loose.

 I have 2 orders on its way and one shipping this week.

Im also waiting on Melanin and Devacurl   @IDareT'sHair


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@shawnyblazes 
PJ's sitting around with 50-11 products waiting on 50-11 more. 

And it's not like we neeeeeeeeed the stuff.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@shawnyblazes
I'm waiting on:
APB
PJN

How soon are you taking your hair down?


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

IDareT'sHair said:


> @shawnyblazes
> I'm waiting on:
> APB
> PJN
> 
> How soon are you taking your hair down?


In about two weeks @IDareT'sHair


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Evenin' Ladies!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My APB Came Today!

Everything looks


----------



## Aggie

Just bought some makeup from camerareadycosmetics.com. I was running out so I had to replenish them before they're finished.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

My last three items from APB should ship today.

Melanin, should be delivered today.

Devacurl, should be delivered today.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Still no word from Product Junkie Naturals.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

So Yesssssss.....I jumped on that Sprouted Curlies B1G1 FREE Sale.  

Great Sale.  Ya'll need to get on it.....


----------



## divachyk

I’ve been sick, sick, sick with the flu that I picked up at work. My goodness. I’m just now turning the corner. Taking it easy and trying to get back to 100. Hope you all are well.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@divachyk 
....


----------



## Aggie

divachyk said:


> I’ve been sick, sick, sick with the flu that I picked up at work. My goodness. I’m just now turning the corner. Taking it easy and trying to get back to 100. Hope you all are well.


I just got over my flu a week or so ago myself. Hope you feel better soon @divachyk


----------



## Aggie

3 of my clothing orders from Fashionnova.com arrived but I haven't picked them up from the courier just yet because I haven't had time. I probably won't until Monday .


----------



## Lita

divachyk said:


> I’ve been sick, sick, sick with the flu that I picked up at work. My goodness. I’m just now turning the corner. Taking it easy and trying to get back to 100. Hope you all are well.



@divachyk Hello! Sending you a get well quick hug  feel better


----------



## Lita

IDareT'sHair said:


> So Yesssssss.....I jumped on that Sprouted Curlies B1G1 FREE Sale.
> 
> Great Sale.  Ya'll need to get on it.....



@IDareT'sHair Yes,I ordered my stuff yesterday & it already shipped..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Aggie

Aggie said:


> 3 of my clothing orders from Fashionnova.com arrived but I haven't picked them up from the courier just yet because I haven't had time. I probably won't until Monday .


Got my 3 packages today, one from venus.com, one from fashionnova.com and the other from pipingrocks.com. The courier delivered them to me so I'm pretty happy right now.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My Sprouted Curlies Shipped.  No word from Product Junkie Naturals.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@rileypak @Lita @shawnyblazes
Finally! Finally! Got a Ship Notice for x2 of my PJN Orders (x4 DC'ers). 

I have x2 more orders out there.

The lack of CS response has left a really bad taste in my mouth.

If I ever purchase from them again...... I will be using PP so I can file a Dispute to get their attention.

I'll file one so fast it will make your head


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Received my other two Ship Notices from Product Junkie Naturals.

My Curls: x2 Blue.berry & Mint Scalp Tea came today.


----------



## Lita

@IDareT'sHair Woe! I’m glad you got a shipping notice..”PJN”should know,that when you have sales one should have plenty of supplies on hand..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Lita
Gurl she finally responded to my email and I gave her a piece of my mind.


----------



## Lita

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Lita
> Gurl she finally responded to my email and I gave her a piece of my mind.



@IDareT'sHair I bet the next sale she will be ready..YEP!!!!!!!

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## divachyk

Aggie said:


> I just got over my flu a week or so ago myself. Hope you feel better soon @divachyk


Thank you ladies. Hope you’re feeling better @Aggie.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@divachyk 
How are you feeling now?


----------



## Aggie

divachyk said:


> Thank you ladies. Hope you’re feeling better @Aggie.


Thanks love. I am feeling a lot better.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Afternoon Ladies!
@Lita @shawnyblazes  No luck on my cancellation. 

Supposedly it shipped. Yeah Right.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

IDareT'sHair said:


> Afternoon Ladies!
> @Lita @shawnyblazes  No luck on my cancellation.
> 
> Supposedly it shipped. Yeah Right.



That's interesting because I didn't get a shipping notification.  I don't think I ordered too far behind you? @IDareT'sHair


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

I'm waiting on


my last APB order  ( shipping notification received)
Koils by Nature gift  set
Afro Whisperer  order  ( shipping notification received)
Uhuru Naturals order
Ashley Naturals order  ( shipping notification received)
The MUAH collection order ( shipping notification received)
Envy Gel set


----------



## Aggie

Finally used up a bag of Raspberry Leaves, Nettle Leaves, Black Tea, Rosemary leaves, and a bag of Belle Bar CP Green Tea Rinse. I have back ups of most of these still in my stash.


----------



## Aggie

*Still waiting on:*

-2 packages of wigs from Ebonyline.com 
-1 package from camerareadycosmetics.com
-1 Amazon package (movie)


----------



## Aggie

*Just used up:*

-1 tube of Kerastase Therapiste Shampoo - no backups - not a repurchase item. It was really good but again I'm working on reducing this humongous stash of mine.

-1 jar of Curl Origins Overnight Mask - 2 backups still left in my stash.

-1 jar of Mielle Organics Babassu & Mint Deep Conditioner - no backups and not a repurchase item at this time. I have other protein conditioners I need to get through that will last me at least a couple of years.

I may need to start washing my hair twice a week to get it down faster. Thankfully, my hair loves being cleaned. I wash and DC my hair in plaits now so this should help keep my hair on my head. I'll watch it very closely to prevent breakage.


----------



## Lita

IDareT'sHair said:


> Afternoon Ladies!
> @Lita @shawnyblazes  No luck on my cancellation.
> 
> Supposedly it shipped. Yeah Right.



@IDareT'sHair WHAT? No way it shipped that fast..Poor Customer service..She could have cancelled the order..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita

I’m waiting for-
SirodNaturals 2xs
PJN 1xs
Spouted Curlies 1xs
Amazon
Barns & Noble book 1x

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Lita said:


> * WHAT? No way it shipped that fast..Poor Customer service..She could have cancelled the order..*


@Lita
That was tacky.


----------



## Lita

Spouted Curlies-Was delivered today

Sirod Naturals-Was delivered today 1st order

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Sprouted Curlies came today. 

Absolutely ZERO Movement on the Ship Notices from Product Junkie Diva.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@rileypak @shawnyblazes @Lita
Absolutely NO Movement on my PJN.  Won't be buying from there again.  Too many unnecessary lies.

@rileypak Ms. RP has your order moved/arrived/shipped?

Also @Lita @shawnyblazes - Uhuru issued me a refund today

*so how could it be arriving today*


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My:
UFD Ritchie Rich Shipped

My:
Koils By Nature ACV Rinse Shipped


----------



## Lita

@IDareT'sHair oh,ooooo..Not good..But,I’m glad you got a refund..

PJN-I don’t know what’s up with them..She needs to hire a staff when she has sales..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

.

PJN I ordered during a sale and decided not to again because of the timeline. Recently she got overwhelmed in orders and personal events. I think shes a one woman show. I just watched from the sidelines.  Like the ingredients but didn't love them on the LO. I will use the DCs I bought soon but back burner if that  @IDareT'sHair


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Afro Whisperer gave me an immediately shipping notification,  It hasn't moved in 3 days

Ashley Naturals same thing

Nothing from Koils by Nature

 Uhuru Naturals gave me a shipping notification today


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@shawnyblazes @Lita
I'm afraid I will not receive my Product Junkie Naturals because major Lies were told and there is a Pre-Shipment Label with no movement.

I have lost trust in this Vendor and will not purchase from her again.  I'm over it.

I purchased my 1st Item February 10th and it's almost March 10th.

And the things that Grind My Gears is the fact that she doesn't respond to email(s) or texts.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Lita @shawnyblazes @rileypak
I am trying to recoup my money.  Already filed one dispute. 

Will call my CU tomorrow regarding this matter.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Lita @shawnyblazes @rileypak 
Why did I just receive an update for shipping? 

After my bank just issued me a refund for x1 order.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Lita @shawnyblazes @rileypak
> Why did I just receive an update for shipping?
> 
> After my bank just issued me a refund for x1 order.




What was the update on shipping? @IDareT'sHair


----------



## Aggie

Geesh! What's going on with these vendors as of late? Shipping...no shipping! Wow! I'm glad I took a break from ordering from most of them.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Don't send me any pre shipping notification.  I am a very reasonable shopper. I look at shopping guidelines and then mind my business about it coming.

 If I order on a date and the next day you send me a shipping notification, I'm pleased. However if tracking doesn't update because it actually hasn't been taken to the po , what's the point of sending it to me in the first place?


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak Ms. RP has your order moved/arrived/shipped?


1. I forgot I ordered it. Plus I thought PJN was the place everyone was in love with but I realized after that it's Curls and Potions 
2. Received pre shipment notice on 02/27, USPS Accepted 03/05
3. Like I've said before in the vendors thread @shawnyblazes started, communication is key. Things happen but your customers need to be the first to know! Geez


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@shawnyblazes  That Pre-Shipment BS was sent 03/01. 

I'm sure my bank already contacted her on that 1st order, especially since they already refunded me.  

The other x3 orders were with my CU and I will have to call them in the a.m.

Don't play with me or ignore me about my Money.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> *1. I forgot I ordered it. *
> 
> *2. Received pre shipment notice on 02/27, USPS Accepted 03/05*


@rileypak 
Totally unacceptable.

I think what made me mad was the lack of response via email, text and voicemail.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

shawnyblazes said:


> *What was the update on shipping?*


@shawnyblazes 
From Pre-Shipment to:  "Accepted" tonight at 7.30 p.m.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Aggie said:


> *Geesh! What's going on with these vendors as of late? Shipping...no shipping! Wow! I'm glad I took a break from ordering from most of them*.


@Aggie
I know you're glad you sat this one out.


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> I know you're glad you sat this one out.


@IDareT'sHair 

Yes ma'am I am . Whew!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Aggie said:


> *Yes ma'am I am . Whew!*


@Aggie
I called her.  I texted her.  I emailed her.  And I repeatedly filled out those "Contact Us" on her Site and Virtually No Response.

And I'm not talking about once or twice either.


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> I called her.  I texted her.  I emailed her.  And I repeatedly filled out those "Contact Us" on her Site and Virtually No Response.


 Oh my goodness!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Aggie said:


> *Oh my goodness!*


@Aggie
I won't deal with her again. 

Not because of 'slow ship' but because of negligent Customer Service Practices.


----------



## divachyk

IDareT'sHair said:


> @divachyk
> How are you feeling now?



I'm doing much better. Thanks for checking on me.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@divachyk
.....


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Lita @shawnyblazes @rileypak

So Ya'll my PJN is supposedly slated to arrive Friday. *rolls eyez*...

Not interested in purchasing from her ever again.

Clawd please don't let me like this mess.


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> So Ya'll my PJN is supposedly slated to arrive Friday. *rolls eyez*...


Same for me


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> *Same for me*


@rileypak
First bad incident of 2019. 

Makes me really leery about trying "new vendors"


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@shawnyblazes


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My Butter Depot Subscription Box shipped!


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

IDareT'sHair said:


> @shawnyblazes



Hey sugah.  How are you doing @IDareT'sHair


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

IDareT'sHair said:


> My Butter Depot Subscription Box shipped!


Harpo who dis @IDareT'sHair


----------



## Lita

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Lita @shawnyblazes @rileypak
> 
> So Ya'll my PJN is supposedly slated to arrive Friday. *rolls eyez*...
> 
> Not interested in purchasing from her ever again.
> 
> Clawd please don't let me like this mess.



@IDareT'sHair Yes,I understand & completely agree..Sad situation all the way around.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

shawnyblazes said:


> *Harpo who dis*



@shawnyblazes

Butter Depot.  Sorry, I can't post da' lank. 

I ended my Subscription because it's getting warmer but you get x2  (6oz)  w/Shipping for x4 different Bo.dy Butta's. 

That's the Butta's Only Subscription Box.  I think they have several subscription boxes.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Good morning ladies,

My APB order was delivered last night for my final order with her.  Still waiting on Afro Whisperer.  Tracking says it should be here Friday.

The MUAH Collection Hair Marinade oil tracking hasn't moved

Today is the 5th business day for Koils by Nature. I expect a tracking update soon.

Uhuru Naturals says delivery for this Friday.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

shawnyblazes said:


> *Today is the 5th business day for Koils by Nature. I expect a tracking update soon.*


@shawnyblazes
I need to look at the status of my order.  I forgot I got the Growth Rinse.

ETA: Label created 03/05 but it has not moved.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Lita @shawnyblazes @rileypak 
My PJN came today.  Everything looks good.

My Bo.dy Cremes smell delicious....


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Lita @shawnyblazes @rileypak
> My PJN came today.  Everything looks good.
> 
> My Bo.dy Cremes smell delicious....


Lolololol


----------



## IDareT'sHair

shawnyblazes said:


> *Lolololol*


@shawnyblazes 
Gurl...that ain't even funny!

You know I wanted to  hatethem.


----------



## Lita

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Lita @shawnyblazes @rileypak
> My PJN came today.  Everything looks good.
> 
> My Bo.dy Cremes smell delicious....



@IDareT'sHair ohhh,oooo...Keep us posted.. 

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Aggie

My camerareadycosmetics.com make up order is here and I'm about to pull those babies out to try.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Lita said:


> * ohhh,oooo...Keep us posted.. *
> 
> Happy Hair Growing!


I know!!!

Yes everything looks & smells Great!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My Koils By Nature Growth Rinse came today


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

IDareT'sHair said:


> My Koils By Nature Growth Rinse came today


I just got my shipping notification today.


----------



## Lita

PJN-Shipped today 

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Used Up:
x1 ENTWINE Maximum Hydration DC'er (x3 maybe x4 b/ups)
x1 TMC Green Tea & Carrot Reconstructor (x1 maybe x2 b/ups)


----------



## Lita

Used up-
Curls & Potions Chebe Rice Water 1xs/ Have 2 back ups..

4zHair used henna pop 1x/Have 2 henna pops back up left

Miracle Water finished/no back up

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl
Have you tried Oyin's "What The Hemp" yet?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My Butter Depot Bod.y Butters are Out For Delivery!

Mornin' Ladies!


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Good morning ladies!!


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

My KBN is out for delivery.

Nothing from Bekura Beauty and Afro Whisperer yet. No plans on purchasing anything else for at least 8 weeks.  I'll be making my own spritzs for my hair and steaming with my qredew weekly now that's Im in kinky twists.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@shawnyblazes
Did you get the Growth Rinse w/ACV?


----------



## Aggie

Good Evening ladies 

Just finished a 35 oz jar of Wetline Xtreme Gel and about to crack open another one right now.


----------



## Aggie

OMG! Guess what y'all? I went swimming through my stash and just found that 2 of the 4 Wetline Gels (35oz each) I have left in my stash are the original formulas. My prayers were answered. I am soooo happy. I think I'll use those last, when my twa grow out a little longer. I don't want to waste them right now.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Aggie said:


> *OMG! Guess what y'all? I went swimming through my stash and just found that 2 of the 4 Wetline Gels (35oz each) I have left in my stash are the original formulas. My prayers were answered. I am soooo happy. I think I'll use those last, when my twa grow out a little longer. I don't want to waste them right now*.


@Aggie 
......


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

IDareT'sHair said:


> @shawnyblazes
> Did you get the Growth Rinse w/ACV?


No.  I got the beard collection for a friends birthday.  

Let me know how you like it @IDareT'sHair


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@shawnyblazes
I was hoping you had gotten it, so we could both use it in the Growth Aides Challenge.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

@IDareT'sHair 
Im going to make my own spritz.  I have msm, and ACV as well as a lot of other ayurvedic herbs


----------



## Aggie

Just finished up my last bottle of SCurl Curl Activator Moisturizer. 

Not an immediate repurchase since I have some CFCG Activator Moisturizers to use up. Just opened one and have already started using it this afternoon.


----------



## Aggie

Oh I forgot to add that I ordered 8 bottles of Lustrasilk Curl Max Activator Moisturizer this afternoon from beautydrama.com. I only have one bottle left in my stash and need to replenish now. Especially since this product is becoming harder and harder for me to find online and when I do, it's over-priced.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Evening Junkies of Products!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Aggie
Nice Haul Sis!  How long will that last you?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My Butter Depot Bo.dy Butters came today! 

I like the scents of x2 out of the x3


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> Nice Haul Sis!  How long will that last you?


@IDareT'sHair

Girl like forever since I don't use an awful lot to moisturize my hair. I bought 3 bottles last year in the summer and have only used 1 and a half bottles.

I poured the half into one of my half full bottle of CFCG Moisturizer and mixed them together and that's the one I'm using now. The Curl Max is richer, smells really good plus it moisturizes better than the CFCG....to me anyway. Eight bottles should last me 2 years for sure, maybe longer.

Each bottle is a 20 oz. size. When you think about it, it's more than a gallon that I bought....Actually 1 gallon plus a liter size in total.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Waiting on Bekura and Afro Whisperer for my second orders.

The MUAH Collection growth oil is in route.  I better have hair growing out of my ears for as long as it took.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@redecouvert 
....


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Evenin' Ladies!

Not currently waiting on a durn thang.

Looking forward to doing my Hair this Weekend.  

Will open up a few really old DC'ers.  My Afroveda Ashlii Amla Raspberry DC'er that's old as what.

I should also pull out some _really old_ Curl Junkie (Curl Rehab and Banana and Hibiscus) and try to use them up too!


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Received shipping from Afro Whisperer and Bekura Beauty.

almost finished an Xcel, 3 more waiting to go.


----------



## redecouvert

Hello ladies  
As always, I love lurking and reading all  your comments and products musings.
I haven't bought much and I am enjoying my stash so far...
I was at Whole Foods the other day, walked over the hair products and saw a new to me line Kreyol Essence.
I added the chocolate vanilla  Haitian castor oil to my rotation.. It smells so good!
I am thinking of buying a steamer too....
enjoy your weekend <3


----------



## Aggie

Waiting on wigs from Ebonyline.com,


redecouvert said:


> Hello ladies
> As always, I love lurking and reading all  your comments and products musings.
> I haven't bought much and I am enjoying my stash so far...
> I was at Whole Foods the other day, walked over the hair products and saw a new to me line Kreyol Essence.
> I added the chocolate vanilla  Haitian castor oil to my rotation.. It smells so good!
> I am thinking of buying a steamer too....
> enjoy your weekend <3


Hello @redecouvert. Good to see you stop by. Enjoy your new purchase and weekend as well.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Hi Ladies!

Hi @redecouvert  Gurl....get your Stash On!  You know what to do!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Used Up:
x1 Curls Blueberry & Mint Scalp Tea (x4 - x5 b/ups)


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Mornin' Ladies of the Product Realm!

Waiting on my x1 little jar of ST'icals FroDespair Repair and x1 little bottle of HTN Amino Protein DC'er.

I thought about going back into HTN and grabbing an Oil 30% & Free Shipping, but haven't hit PAYNAH (yet).

Hopefully, I can hold out until E.a.st.er Sales or even MDay?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Went in and Grabbed a bottle of HTN Growth Oil.


----------



## Lita

I went back to get another Ginger mint scalp balm from Nur Creations,and it’s sold out on the site...

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Lita said:


> *I went back to get another Ginger mint scalp balm from Nur Creations,and it’s sold out on the site...*


@Lita 
This sounds good!  Can you "Contact Shop" and Request one?


----------



## Lita

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Lita
> This sounds good!  Can you "Contact Shop" and Request one?



@IDareT'sHair Thats a great idea..I will reach out to them..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Lita
Gurl.....I will request a "Custom" in a Heartbeat


----------



## Aggie

Just used up a box of henna and finished off some left over indigo this morning. Henna and indigo is on my hair right now and I'm only doing a one step process. I don't feel like doing the two steps today.

I need to go organize my hair product bins since I have stuff mixed up all over the place. Not intentionally, just put stuff up as I buy them in whichever bin is easiest to get to .


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> Have you tried Oyin's "What The Hemp" yet?


@IDareT'sHair No I haven't yet. Trying to get through older stuff first


----------



## Aggie

*Used up today:*

1 bag of Sage leaves
1 bag of Raspberry leaves
1 bag of Nettle leaves

All to make my herbal tea rinse for the week.


----------



## Aggie

*I threw out:*

1 bag of Oat Straw 
1 bag of Marshmallow root
1 bad of Slippery Elm

I don't care for these at all because they didn't seem to do anything for my hair and I can't be wasting time and energy on what's not improving my hair.

I also threw out a bag of Karishma henna and a bag of Zenia Indigo because I think they were too old. My hair did not take color well at all but it is slightly stained.


----------



## Aggie

I gave my sister 1 jar of Happy Hair Styling gel because I have others and she ran out of hers.

ETA:

Turned out, my sis had one jar but it's still okay because I have many jars and can afford to give her one.


----------



## Lita

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Lita
> Gurl.....I will request a "Custom" in a Heartbeat



@IDareT'sHair
I went back to the site & purchased-
Ayurvedic Amla Honey Coconut Hair Pudding
Chebe Infused Black seed/Fenugreek Hair Oil

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Aggie

I gave myself a henna ad indigo treatment earlier today, massaged some Castor Argan/Cayena drops on scalp and moisturized my hair with CFCG Activator Moisturizer on my hair's length.


----------



## Lita

Nur Creations-Shipped
Natures Ego-Shipped
Happy Being Nappy-Shipped 

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Monday Morning Greetings Lovers of Products!


----------



## Lita

IDareT'sHair said:


> Monday Morning Greetings Lovers of Products!



@IDareT'sHair Good morning! Have a super day”EVERYONE”

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Forgot I had ordered another Uniqurl DC'er (b/up).

Got a shipping notice for it.

My HTN said it was delivered today.  I need to check my box. 

I bought the Subscription - so I get an Additional 5% to whatever the Sale is and FREE SHIPPING


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Evening Errbody!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Waiting On:
Uniqurl DC'er
Soultanicals
Hydratherma Naturals


----------



## IDareT'sHair

One of my HTN orders came today.  Amino Protein DC'er.

I went back in and grabbed a 12oz Growth Oil before the Sale ended, so I am waiting on that now.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Lita
I went in Hattache to look around .. 

Now I see why you were interested in SheaButter Cottage


----------



## rileypak

*Used up*
SSI Pomegranate Hydrating Spray (x2 backups)


----------



## Lita

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Lita
> I went in Hattache to look around ..
> 
> Now I see why you were interested in SheaButter Cottage



@IDareT'sHair Yesssssss,they have some goodies & the products that I have tried are high quality and filled to the rim..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Evenin' Product Luva's!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My Soultanicals shipped!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Lita
What you up to Ma'am?


----------



## Lita

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Lita
> What you up to Ma'am?



@IDareT'sHair Hello! I’m watching the cooking channel & getting some healthy ideas..

•What are you up to?

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Lita
Just rubbed and spritzed and watching TV!

ETA: I see Curls & Potions had their RWR's for $10 Code = BIRTHDAY

Unfortunately, the shipping, the shipping, the shipping.....


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Lita
Yep.  The Shipping for that is cost prohibitive (unless you get more than 1).


----------



## Lita

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Lita
> Just rubbed and spritzed and watching TV!
> 
> ETA: I see Curls & Potions had their RWR's for $10 Code = BIRTHDAY
> 
> Unfortunately, the shipping, the shipping, the shipping.....



@IDareT'sHair I think for my hair I will continue to use the rice water as a rinse between wash/dc and use the rice milk on my scalp after I dc with moisturizing leave in on my length,this seems to be working for me..

•I’m keeping a journal of what works & what doesn’t..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Lita
> Yep.  The Shipping is cost prohibitive.



@IDareT'sHair I'm trying to use up what I have,we shall see...

•It’s a lot of vendors stepping up to the plate with great products..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Lita
I can't see any of my posts?


----------



## Lita

Shea Butter is still doing its thing..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Lita
> I can't see any of my posts?



@IDareT'sHair The site is acting up,because I’m experiencing problems as well..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Lita said:


> *I think for my hair I will continue to use the rice water as a rinse between wash/dc and use the rice milk on my scalp after I dc with moisturizing leave in on my length,this seems to be working for me..
> 
> •I’m keeping a journal of what works & what doesn’t.*


@Lita
Is the Rice Milk their product or from another Vendor?

Good Idea, keeping a Journal of Hits & Misses!

ETA:  Imma keep my eye on SheaButter Cottage


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Lita 
I feel like buying a little something


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Lita
I pulled out some really old Curl Junkie DC'ers to use up. 

I also used AV's Ashlii Amla DC'er and used it last week and fell in love with it all over again.  I can't believe Afroveda discontinued it.  

It is my last bottle.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Why can't I see my post?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Lita 
I see PJN's has a few new DC'ers?

Of course I made a "mock cart" 

Shipping costs have significantly increased as well (more like $7 instead of $3).


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Waiting on Bekura Beauty Tea line ....


----------



## Aggie

*Still waiting on: *

1 package of wigs from Ebonyline.com
1 package of Curl Max Moisturizers from Beautydrama.com
1 jar of Wetline Xtreme gel (original formula) from one our beloved members here on the board
1 movie dvd from Amazon


----------



## Aggie

*Tonight I used up:*

1 bottle of Castor Argan Scalp Drops - Still have a few back-ups, maybe 6 or 7 bottles.


----------



## Aggie

*Finally used up:*

A small bottle of Calendula Essential Oil, no more back-ups and not a repurchase. I liked it but it's way too hard to find and when I do find it, it's quite expensive....so no more. I can use others that have less issues finding.


----------



## Lita

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Lita
> Is the Rice Milk their product or from another Vendor?
> 
> Good Idea, keeping a Journal of Hits & Misses!
> 
> ETA:  Imma keep my eye on SheaButter Cottage



@IDareT'sHair Hello! Sorry,the rice milk is from Sirod Naturals..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Lita
> I pulled out some really old Curl Junkie DC'ers to use up.
> 
> I also used AV's Ashlii Amla DC'er and used it last week and fell in love with it all over again.  I can't believe Afroveda discontinued it.
> 
> It is my last bottle.



@IDareT'sHair That AV Ashlii Amla was my “STAPLE” my hair thrived from using that weekly,especially after a henna/ayurvedic treatment...She should have kept that in stock..Oh,well..

•I gave away the curl junkie Dc’s I had..They stopped working on my hair..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Lita
> I see PJN's has a few new DC'ers?
> 
> Of course I made a "mock cart"
> 
> Shipping costs have significantly increased as well (more like $7 instead of $3).



@IDareT'sHair I still have not received my 2nd order from PJN.I sent emails & patiently waited..
.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Lita said:


> *That AV Ashlii Amla was my “STAPLE” my hair thrived from using that weekly,especially after a henna/ayurvedic treatment...She should have kept that in stock..Oh,well..*


@Lita
I contacted Mala and requested that she bring this back.

I haven't heard back from her yet


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Lita said:


> * I still have not received my 2nd order from PJN.I sent emails & patiently waited*..
> .
> 
> Happy Hair Growing!


@Lita
Frustrating as all get out!

Those Body Cremes tho'...


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Sheabutter Cottage is a great vendor.


Akua is just awesome!  


Hopefully my Bekura will here tomorrow. I want to try that oil out soooo bad


----------



## Lita

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Lita
> I contacted Mala and requested that she bring this back.
> 
> I haven't heard back from her yet



@IDareT'sHair I hope she brings it back & at a reasonable price,because Ashlii Conditioner is “INCREDIBLE”

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita

shawnyblazes said:


> Sheabutter Cottage is a great vendor.
> 
> 
> Akua is just awesome!
> 
> 
> Hopefully my Bekura will here tomorrow. I want to try that oil out soooo bad



@shawnyblazes Please give a review..You know bekura has a lot of my staples but the price 

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Lita @shawnyblazes 
Made a NurCreations Cart directly from the site.  35offnow is not working for me?


----------



## Lita

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Lita @shawnyblazes
> Made a NurCreations Cart directly from the site.  35offnow is not working for me?



@IDareT'sHair Wow..I didn’t know about that code...

@shawnyblazes Natures Ego has a new product-Jamaican Black Castor Vitamin Hair Oil..Looks interesting.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Lita

@shawnyblazes posted it in the "What's On Sale This Month" thread.

ETA: I've made a Cart in ETSY....haven't hit PayNah yet tho'


----------



## Lita

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Lita
> 
> @shawnyblazes posted it in the "What's On Sale This Month" thread.
> 
> ETA: I've made a Cart in ETSY....haven't hit PayNah yet tho'



@IDareT'sHair Yes,I see it but I don’t plan on spending $50..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Lita said:


> * Yes,I see it but I don’t plan on spending $50..*


@Lita
That is a problem isn't it?

ETA: I feel like buyin' a little somethin'


----------



## IDareT'sHair

IDareT'sHair said:


> *ETA: I feel like buyin' a little somethin'*


@Lita


----------



## Lita

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Lita
> That is a problem isn't it?



@IDareT'sHair Yep,exactly that..$50

•They do have a slippery elm product I want to try..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Lita



@IDareT'sHair Lol..I think I want to purchase the Slippery Elm Marshmallow Root Butter & The Fermented Rice Water from Nur Creations..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Lita said:


> * Lol..I think I want to purchase the Slippery Elm Marshmallow Root Butter & The Fermented Rice Water from Nur Creations..*


@Lita
Looked at both of these.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Lita
Waiting on:
Soultanicals
Uniqurl
HTN (#2)

I think that's it?


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

@Lita 

Oh let me go on over to Natures ego and take a little look


@IDareT'sHair  I messaged her on Instagram about the code


----------



## IDareT'sHair

shawnyblazes said:


> * I messaged her on Instagram about the code*


@shawnyblazes
Thank you.  I wonder what's the best deal?

ETSY or Directly from her site?


----------



## Aggie

Just used up a bottle of Pipingrock Hydrolyzed Collagen I & III with Vitamin C and opened up another bottle.


----------



## Lita

IDareT'sHair said:


> @shawnyblazes
> Thank you.  I wonder what's the best deal?
> 
> ETSY or Directly from her site?



@shawnyblazes I noticed that when you order from the site,shipping is faster..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Lita said:


> @shawnyblazes I noticed that when you order from the site,shipping is faster..
> 
> Happy Hair Growing!




She messaged me and said my order will go out tomorrow @Lita


----------



## Lita

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Lita
> Waiting on:
> Soultanicals
> Uniqurl
> HTN (#2)
> 
> I think that's it?



@IDareT'sHair
I’m waiting for-
PJN
Royal Organics
AllStar Health
ROWE Cloths
__________________________________

Today’s Delivery-
Natures Ego
Happy Being Nappy-3rd order
Nur Creations-2nd order

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita

shawnyblazes said:


> She messaged me and said my order will go out tomorrow @Lita



@shawnyblazes Thats fantastic..Yep!

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

*As a thank you to ALL our preferred customers, from now through March, 26th, for every review, we will bless you with either a 4 oz paste, OR a 4 oz butter, OR a 4 oz Chebe oil, OR a 4 oz Chebe Fermented Rice Water OR a fermented rice DEEP conditioner Hair Paste and free shipping*


If you leave a review on Uhuru Naturals pages they will gift you an item for reviewing.


Im getting chebe fermented rice water and the fermented rice water for freeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@shawnyblazes 
N-I-C-E!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My Soultanicals and my HTN #2 came today.

Still waiting on :
Uniqurl


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My Uniqurl DC'er arrived today.

Still thinking about NurCreations?

@Lita @shawnyblazes


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

IDareT'sHair said:


> My Uniqurl DC'er arrived today.
> 
> Still thinking about NurCreations?
> 
> @Lita @shawnyblazes



I wanted some other items but I will wait until spring is fully here.  @IDareT'sHair


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@shawnyblazes
You convinced me to wait....


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Used Up:
x1 XCel21 Spritz (x3 b/ups...maybe x4?)


----------



## rileypak

I need Uhuru Naturals to get some better shipping rates. 
I'm not paying $24 for shipping for something you can put into a regional rate box with room to spare


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> *I need Uhuru Naturals to get some better shipping rates. *
> *I'm not paying $24 for shipping for something you can put into a regional rate box with room to spare *


@rileypak 

You Betta' Preach


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Lita
*cough* ...

That Wholesome You's shipping is Outrageous!


----------



## Lita

@IDareT'sHair @rileypak These folks need to get the shipping rates in order,if you want me to pay that price I better have my order the very next morning 

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Eisani

Hi, my darlins! Just popping in to say hey and that I’ll be checking in more often. My hair is acting a whole fool AND I’m getting some greys in the crown :blink:. I need to get back in track and resume some slight messy PJ habits lol.


----------



## Lita

Eisani said:


> Hi, my darlins! Just popping in to say hey and that I’ll be checking in more often. My hair is acting a whole fool AND I’m getting some greys in the crown :blink:. I need to get back in track and resume some slight messy PJ habits lol.



@Eisani  Come on back to the PJ side

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Eisani

Lita said:


> @Eisani  Come on back to the PJ side
> 
> Happy Hair Growing!


I’m here for it lol


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Eisani


Hope you are good!

How's your BabyGirl?

Good & Grown uh?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Evenin' Ladies!


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Got my two free samples from uhuru naturals and my Nurcreations order


Nurcreations showed out and threw me some extras in. Very happy with my order.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

shawnyblazes said:


> *Nurcreations showed out and threw me some extras in. Very happy with my order.*


@shawnyblazes
Thanks for reminding me I bought that Ginger Mint Pomade.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@redecouvert 
....


----------



## Lita

shawnyblazes said:


> Got my two free samples from uhuru naturals and my Nurcreations order
> 
> 
> Nurcreations showed out and threw me some extras in. Very happy with my order.



@shawnyblazes Nur Creations have some nice products..I’m glad you received your uhuru naturals order too..

~Keep us posted with reviews 

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Aggie

Used up a jar of NG Rose Clay Mask. That stuff is awesome. I have 2 more jars left and they will last me a long while since they are each 16 oz.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My NurCreations 8oz Ginger Mint Pomade Shipped

Waiting On:
Curls & Potions


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Hi Ladies!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

IDareT'sHair said:


> *Waiting On:*
> *Curls & Potions*



Also:
x2 Curls Blueberry & Mint Scalp Tea
x1 Naturelle Grow's Emu & Argan Growth Balm

(Curls & Potions Bundle and NurCreations Ginger Mint Growth Balm)


----------



## Lita

IDareT'sHair said:


> Hi Ladies!



@IDareT'sHair Hello! Hope your having a great evening 

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Lita
What you got comin' in Sis?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Lita said:


> *Hello! Hope your having a great evening *


@Lita 
I am.  Thank you.

Hope you are too!

Wanting to do a little Cart someplace.....


----------



## Lita

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Lita
> What you got comin' in Sis?



@IDareT'sHair I'm STILL waiting for PJN,sandles & amazon..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Lita said:


> * I'm STILL waiting for* *PJN*


@Lita
....


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Lita
I think I have a KBN ACV Rinse coming I forgot all about?

I need to check.

ETA:  I do!  03/22.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Lita
Are you getting any movement on your PJN?


----------



## Lita

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Lita
> Are you getting any movement on your PJN?



@IDareT'sHair Not yet,she supposed to ship me out another order this week..I’m giving her till Thursday..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@rileypak @Lita @shawnyblazes
I need ya'll opinion on TMC Heavenly Halo Soy DC'er?

I have it, but haven't tried it yet.  Been having it a minute.

I also had the Pre-Poo but used them up and never got b/ups.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak @Lita @shawnyblazes
> I need ya'll opinion on TMC Heavenly Halo Soy DC'er?
> 
> I have it, but haven't tried it yet.  Been having it a minute.
> 
> I also had the Pre-Poo but used them up and never got b/ups.


I never liked this line. Her products always smell very chemical-y to me.  The only thing Ive purchased is the braid out glaze for the little one. @IDareT'sHair


----------



## IDareT'sHair

shawnyblazes said:


> *The only thing Ive purchased is the braid out glaze for the little one. *


@shawnyblazes 
That Boy knows his Stash stays on Swole.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

IDareT'sHair said:


> @shawnyblazes
> That Boy knows his Stash stays on Swole.



 @IDareT'sHair


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@shawnyblazes
That Baby keep him a Stash!

And got the Nerve to keep him some back-ups too!....


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

IDareT'sHair said:


> @shawnyblazes
> That Baby keep him a Stash!
> 
> And got the Nerve to keep him some back-ups too!....



I need him to let me detangle his hair.  He keep it up , dem curls gonna disappear, lol @IDareT'sHair


----------



## Lita

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak @Lita @shawnyblazes
> I need ya'll opinion on TMC Heavenly Halo Soy DC'er?
> 
> I have it, but haven't tried it yet.  Been having it a minute.
> 
> I also had the Pre-Poo but used them up and never got b/ups.



@IDareT'sHair I like the halo conditioner,it works very well with a heat cap but I noticed if I leave it on for 3hrs the moisturizing properties are enhanced..But my staple from this halo line is the leave in,now that’s awesome sauce.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

shawnyblazes said:


> *He keep it up , dem curls gonna disappear, lol *


@shawnyblazes 
.......


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My KBN Growth Rinse b/up shipped!


----------



## Aggie

Finally finished my jar of Bekura YAM Nectar. I added it to my DC for this weekend. I have no backups and no intentions of ordering more. 

I am walking away from Bekura completely since I no longer want my pocket book to compete with the prices. It was good while it lasted


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Aggie said:


> *I am walking away from Bekura completely since I no longer want my pocket book to compete with the prices. It was good while it lasted*


@Aggie
I feel the same way about Bekura w/o a decent discount and Free Shipping (like they offered a few months ago). 

I ordered Kindred Butters Sweet Honey Nectar which is a suitable dupe.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My Curls & Potions R/W Bundle shipped


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Lita
How fast is Stunnababez's shipping?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@shawnyblazes
You bet not be chasing that Baby around the house with a pair of Scissors!...


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> My Curls & Potions R/W Bundle shipped


My order shipped too


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

IDareT'sHair said:


> @shawnyblazes
> You bet not be chasing that Baby around the house with a pair of Scissors!...




His hair is a little past BSL on him.   I find myself snipping the knots off because he wont let me detangle them and lets not get into bathtime.  Im going to buy that shower hat for him and see if it works @IDareT'sHair


----------



## Lita

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Lita
> How fast is Stunnababez's shipping?



@IDareT'sHair Hi! They ship within 2 days..I received my order pretty quickly..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita

Natures Ego has 2 new items in her shop-
•JBCO & Chebe Hair Milk
•Black Henna Conditioning Mask

~That Hair Milk looks very interesting 

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Aggie

Just finished a bag of lemongrass leaves and of Earl Grey Tea in a herbal rinse for my hair. 

I have a large pot of these two plus some Hops, and Shavegrass herbs brewing right now.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My KBN came yesterday.  I think my NurCreations might be here.  I need to look.

Didn't use up anything this weekend, but enjoyed steaming with CJ's Curl Rehab.


----------



## Aggie

Just made some Fenugreek oil to brew for a week on my window sill. 

I also made some fenugreek rinse with AVJ and put it in the fridge to steep overnight before adding some peppermint and rosemary essential oils to it. I will start using that one tomorrow on my scalp and hair.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Okay Ya'll @Lita @shawnyblazes 

So *cough* I paid for 8oz's of NurCreations Ginger Mint Pomade and received 4oz's.  

Supposedly, someone else packed my Item and messed it up.

She is suppose to be sending my Item out soon.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@rileypak 
My C&P R/W Rinse is Out For Delivery!


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

IDareT'sHair said:


> Okay Ya'll @Lita @shawnyblazes
> 
> So *cough* I paid for 8oz's of NurCreations Ginger Mint Pomade and received 4oz's.
> 
> Supposedly, someone else packed my Item and messed it up.
> 
> She is suppose to be sending my Item out soon.



She'll make it right. Might even have extra in there as well @IDareT'sHair


----------



## Aggie

Y'all I have to order another jar of this awesome Mielle Organics Pomegranate and Honey Curling Custard. This stuff leaves me with cute, soft and shiny little ringlets all through my hair. Now I wish it came in liter sizes. I have to order more than one jar next sale for sure.


----------



## Lita

IDareT'sHair said:


> Okay Ya'll @Lita @shawnyblazes
> 
> So *cough* I paid for 8oz's of NurCreations Ginger Mint Pomade and received 4oz's.
> 
> Supposedly, someone else packed my Item and messed it up.
> 
> She is suppose to be sending my Item out soon.





shawnyblazes said:


> She'll make it right. Might even have extra in there as well @IDareT'sHair



@IDareT'sHair I have to agree with @shawnyblazes she will send your product out immediately and maybe put something nice with it too..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita

PJN-Was finally delivered this morning 

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Lita said:


> *PJN-Was finally delivered this morning *


@Lita 
What did you get again?  It's been so long........


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My Curls & Potions arrived!  @rileypak


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Lita @shawnyblazes
Received Ship Notice for my other 4oz's of Ginger Mint Pomade (NurCreations)

She makes me wanna place another order!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@shawnyblazes @Lita 
Ya'll know Imma hafta' buy something else


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

IDareT'sHair said:


> @shawnyblazes @Lita
> Ya'll know Imma hafta' buy something else



I want some stuff too.  I’ll probably  get skincare items.


----------



## Aggie

Looks like I need some stuff too. I need some Thyme and Atlas Cedar-wood Essential Oils. Lemme go search for the best prices I can find.


----------



## Lita

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Lita
> What did you get again?  It's been so long........



@IDareT'sHair
Fenugreek & Burdock root Dc 1x
Hibiscus & Fenugreek leave in 1x

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita

shawnyblazes said:


> I want some stuff too.  I’ll probably  get skincare items.



@shawnyblazes @IDareT'sHair Yep,She has a nice selection of products..

*I have to start using up these items that I have

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Lita
Been holding on to x1 Jar of her Avocado & Green Tea Deep Conditioner for quite a while.  Good Stuff!



Lita said:


> *Yep,She has a nice selection of products..*
> 
> **I have to start using up these items that I have*


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Mornin' PJ's!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Made a NurCreations Cart.

Haven't pulled the Trigger yet tho'.


----------



## Lita

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Lita
> Been holding on to x1 Jar of her Avocado & Green Tea Deep Conditioner for quite a while.  Good Stuff!



@IDareT'sHair I will get that one later down the line..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Lita said:


> *I will get that one later down the line..*


@Lita
I know I should have used this up months ago, but I am still hanging on to it.


----------



## rileypak




----------



## Lita

Nur Creations-Was delivered today 

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Aggie

Finished up another jar of Wetline Xtreme Gel, 3 backups left in my stash, about to crack one open now. I also have a blue one that a wonderful member here sent me a couple of weeks ago. It has really good holding power. 

When these are done, I will start using my Dominican Styling Gels before ordering more Wetline Xtreme gels. Even though the new formula one does not hold well, I still like it better than Eco Styling gel because it leaves no flakes in my hair.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@rileypak 
You get yo' C&P's


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My Curls Blueberry & Mint Scalp Teas (x2) came today.  b/ups to the b/ups.

I forgot I got those...

I'm hooked on those


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak
> You get yo' C&P's


I've been too lazy to go pick it up


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> *I've been too lazy to go pick it up*


@rileypak 


They are a separate place for Your Stash.....


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak
> 
> 
> They are a separate place for Your Stash.....


They are


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> *They are*


@rileypak 
What's My Name?

PJ Game know PJ Game...


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Finished 3rd bottle of Curls and Potions Chebe Mint rice water.  

One left.  Not a repurchase unless I don’t like Stunnababez when it arrives.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

This stuff does have a lot of Ayurveda in it though. Which is bae.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@shawnyblazes
Soultanicals R/W Follicle Booster is good.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

IDareT'sHair said:


> *Soultanicals R/W Follicle Booster is good.*





shawnyblazes said:


> This stuff does have a lot of Ayurveda in it though. Which is bae.


@shawnyblazes


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

IDareT'sHair said:


> @shawnyblazes
> Soultanicals R/W Follicle Booster is good.


I don’t like it.  Lol @IDareT'sHair 

I prefer Curls and Potions because I can use It every day or every other day and don’t have to rinse it out.   @IDareT'sHair


----------



## Lita

Nur Creations has a new item-Red Onion Hair regrowth oil infused with Amla & other Ayurvedic herbs

•These companies are not playing they are developing some nice products.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Lita said:


> Nur Creations has a new item-Red Onion Hair regrowth oil infused with Amla & other Ayurvedic herbs
> 
> •These companies are not playing they are developing some nice products.
> 
> Happy Hair Growing!


I saw that on her Instagram yesterday.  Smh. 

They want all the coins


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ship Notice from Stunna!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Waiting On:
Stunnababez
Curl Origin
NurCreations (my other 4oz's)


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My Curl _Oranges_ came today. (I meant Curl Origin)


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Lita @shawnyblazes 
Do Ya'll think I ought to 'tempt fate' and go into PJN and grab those Bo.dy Creams I want?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I wanna do a Cart to:
NurCreations
PJN..........


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Lita @shawnyblazes
> Do Ya'll think I ought to 'tempt fate' and go into PJN and grab those Bo.dy Creams I want?


No!!!! Don’t do it. 

I ordered two things and not a tracking number in sight.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

shawnyblazes said:


> *No!!!! Don’t do it.
> 
> I ordered two things and not a tracking number in sight.  *


@shawnyblazes
When?


----------



## Lita

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Lita @shawnyblazes
> Do Ya'll think I ought to 'tempt fate' and go into PJN and grab those Bo.dy Creams I want?



@IDareT'sHair Noooooope DONT ...No way leave PJN alone,until she gets it together.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@shawnyblazes @Lita

Thanks PJ's!


----------



## Lita

I contacted Stunna and she said the serum will be back in stock by the weekend..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita

I’m waiting for Walmart”Cinnamon eo,Glamour satin pillow cases for hair/skin & weight scale”

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Lita 
My Stunna and my NurCreations both are on the way!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Lita @shawnyblazes
NaturesEgo & NurCreations
     
Want Boff.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

IDareT'sHair said:


> @shawnyblazes
> When?



The 25th I think.  @IDareT'sHair


----------



## IDareT'sHair

shawnyblazes said:


> *The 25th I think.*


@shawnyblazes 
I still want it......


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

IDareT'sHair said:


> @shawnyblazes
> I still want it......


 Well. You know what to do @IDareT'sHair


----------



## IDareT'sHair

shawnyblazes said:


> *Well. You know what to do *


@shawnyblazes
No I Don't!!!!...

You know how hard it is out here on the skreets!

I need to leave them alone. Period.  Quit while I'm ahead.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

IDareT'sHair said:


> @shawnyblazes
> No I Don't!!!!...
> 
> You know how hard it is out here on the skreets!
> 
> I need to leave them alone. Period.  Quit while I'm ahead.




Lololol.  Did you use your items yet ? @IDareT'sHair


----------



## IDareT'sHair

shawnyblazes said:


> *Lololol.  Did you use your items yet ?*


@shawnyblazes
I'm on my 2nd Bod.y Creme.  

I haven't used any "Hair Stuff" yet.

OT: I have a PJN Cart, NaturesEgo Cart and a NurCreations Cart foolin' with ya'll.....


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@shawnyblazes
Sirod looks good.  I still need a discount even with Free Shipping.  

Folks sure have escalated their prices. *cough* 

Coming skrait out the gate with $18-$20 before they even get on the map is


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

IDareT'sHair said:


> @shawnyblazes
> Sirod looks good.  I still need a discount even with Free Shipping.
> 
> Folks sure have escalated their prices. *cough*
> 
> Coming skrait out the gate with $18-$20 before they even get on the map is




I know right,  She sent me a  message about the free shipping @IDareT'sHair


----------



## Aggie

*This week I will be:*

-Prepooing with Chicoro's Moisture Drench Prepoo - AVJ, EVCO and EVOO
-Shampoo with Afro Love Mint Eucalyptus Rosemary Shampoo

-Protein Deep Conditioning with Natur Growth Bambu Nourishing Treatment
-Moisture Deep Condition with Afro Love Raw Honey and Shea Butter Hair Treatment
-Leave-in with IN Aloe and Hibiscus 

-M/S with CFCG Curl Moisturizer and Shea Butter/Blue Magic Grease
-Styling - Bunning with Wetline Xtreme Gel, MO Curling Custard. 

It doesn't look like I will be using up anything this weekend - not yet anyway.


----------



## Lita

Natures Ego-New product “Fenugreek & black rice coffee Hair growth oil”

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Lita said:


> *Natures Ego-New product “Fenugreek & black rice coffee Hair growth oil”*


@Lita 
PUSHA'


----------



## Lita

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Lita
> My Stunna and my NurCreations both are on the way!



@IDareT'sHair Goodie,I’m looking forward to reading your review...

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Lita
> PUSHA'



@IDareT'sHair  you know I don’t like being by myself buying stuff 

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Lita @shawnyblazes
My other 4oz of NurCreations came today.  (No extras) - but I was happy to get it w/o issues.


----------



## Lita

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Lita @shawnyblazes
> My other 4oz of NurCreations came today.  (No extras) - but I was happy to get it w/o issues.



@IDareT'sHair She has great customer service & responds when you send her questions..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Lita @shawnyblazes
Ya'll got me making more Carts than Wa.l-ma.rt....


----------



## Lita

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Lita @shawnyblazes
> Ya'll got me making more Carts than Wa.l-ma.rt....



@IDareT'sHair I think I have carts all over,including Walmart..Lol

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@shawnyblazes
Any Updates from PJN

*yasssss i'm still thinkin' bout taking the plunge


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Lita said:


> *I think I have carts all over,including Walmart..Lol*


@Lita 
Ya'll got me with Carts at:
Nature's Ego
NurCreations
Sirod
PJN *that's my own crazy right here*


----------



## Lita

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Lita
> Ya'll got me with Carts at:
> Nature's Ego
> NurCreations
> Sirod
> PJN *that's my own crazy right here*



@IDareT'sHair I have in carts-
Natures Ego
Nur Creations 
Stunna

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Lita @shawnyblazes
I spoke too soon. 
She gave me a Discount Code for my next order.

Just opened package.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Lita @shawnyblazes
> I spoke too soon.
> She gave me a Discount Code for my next order.
> 
> Just opened package.



Lololololl


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

@Lita 

Stunnababez serum is available.


----------



## Aggie

Wasn't sure I would finish anything this week but I just went through and finished a bottle of Castor Cayena Scalp Drops tonight.


----------



## Aggie

Opened up a bottle of Castor Argan drops to use next.


----------



## Aggie

So is Erica from APB taking a break and for how long? Does anyone here know? I need some of her Hair and Body Butta, with Cookie Dough scent.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Aggie said:


> S*o is Erica from APB taking a break and for how long? Does anyone here know? I need some of her Hair and Body Butta, with Cookie Dough scent.*


@Aggie 
@rileypak is a STAN.  I'm sure she knows.


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> @rileypak is a STAN.  I'm sure she knows.


Okay so sorry to seem dense, but what does STAN stand for please? I see it a lot but have no idea what it means


----------



## rileypak

@Aggie
She has her own website now.

www.annabelleperfectblend.com
Use code REOPEN for a discount until Sunday


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> @rileypak is *a STAN*.  I'm sure she knows.


You know it!


----------



## rileypak

Aggie said:


> Okay so sorry to seem dense, but what does STAN stand for please? I see it a lot but have no idea what it means


It means a major, MAJOR fan of someone or something.
I don't stan many companies but I do stan APB


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Aggie said:


> *Okay so sorry to seem dense, but what does STAN stand for please? I see it a lot but have no idea what it means *





rileypak said:


> *It means a major, MAJOR fan of someone or something.*
> *I don't stan many companies but I do stan APB *


@Aggie @rileypak
STAN = STALKER FAN


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

@Lita @IDareT'sHair 

Stunna sent tracking for the serum already.


----------



## Lita

shawnyblazes said:


> @Lita @IDareT'sHair
> 
> Stunna sent tracking for the serum already.



@shawnyblazes That's great..Please Keep us posted with reviews.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## rileypak

*Used up*
Cantu ACV Root Rinse (no backups, forever repurchase)
Kindred Butters Green Tea and Babassu DC (no backups, future repurchase)


----------



## Aggie

rileypak said:


> @Aggie
> She has her own website now.
> 
> www.annabelleperfectblend.com
> Use code REOPEN for a discount until Sunday


Thanks @rileypak. I see the shipping really went up kinda high for Florida. I don't know, I really have to give this more thought before I order.

ETA:

Just realized that the shipping rate is flat. In this case, this is alright. I will just have to order more than 2 hair and body buttas to make sure it's worth it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My Stunnababez came today

@Lita @shawnyblazes


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Got a Ship Notice already from: NurCreations

@shawnyblazes

ETA: Have you heard anything from PJN?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

IDareT'sHair said:


> Got a Ship Notice already from: NurCreations
> 
> @shawnyblazes
> 
> *ETA: Have you heard anything from PJN?*


@shawnyblazes


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

IDareT'sHair said:


> @shawnyblazes



Nope but she holding sale after sale @IDareT'sHair


----------



## IDareT'sHair

shawnyblazes said:


> *Nope* but she holding sale after sale


@shawnyblazes
Say What Nah?

Is there another durn Sale?....


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

IDareT'sHair said:


> @shawnyblazes
> Say What Nah?
> 
> Is there another durn Sale?....



Two $5 sales that went for an hour each time. Plus a $25  for 4oz deep conditioners. 

@IDareT'sHair


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

FYI.  This stunnababez has my scalp SUPER soft and supple. @IDareT'sHair


----------



## IDareT'sHair

shawnyblazes said:


> *Two $5 sales that went for an hour each time. Plus a $25  for 4oz deep conditioners. *


@shawnyblazes 
I think I'd better leave it alone.


----------



## Aggie

Cowashed this morning with Natur Growth Baba de Caracol Conditioner before bunning my hair for work. I also detangled a little while I was at it. 

I'm sitting in front of my fan waiting for my hair to dry. It is still very wet from this morning. I believe it has a lot to do with the glycerin in my CFCG Moisturizer. 

Plus the humidity in the Bahamas is almost always high, which helps the glycerin to draw moisture from the air into my hair. I have no problems with that.


----------



## Lita

shawnyblazes said:


> Nope but she holding sale after sale @IDareT'sHair



@shawnyblazes @IDareT'sHair She sure is,I got the email earlier today it was a $5 clearance sale.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita

shawnyblazes said:


> FYI.  This stunnababez has my scalp SUPER soft and supple. @IDareT'sHair



@shawnyblazes Yes,Stunna is awesome gives you hand in hair syndrome..I really like it & it plays well with all other products..I got to order some more..STAPLE!!!!!!!

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Good morning ladies


 Doing a little OT this morning but I'll be off at 3 pm so it wont be too bad of a Saturday.   My son doesnt like the smell of the Stunnababez. He walked downstairs last night like, OMG, what is that smell???

 I didnt say anything but to me, it smells strongly of lavender?


----------



## Lita

shawnyblazes said:


> Good morning ladies
> 
> 
> Doing a little OT this morning but I'll be off at 3 pm so it wont be too bad of a Saturday.   My son doesnt like the smell of the Stunnababez. He walked downstairs last night like, OMG, what is that smell???
> 
> I didnt say anything but to me, it smells strongly of lavender?



@shawnyblazes Was it the serum or spray? The spray I have by Stunna smells like citrus & by the following day can’t smell anything..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Lita said:


> @shawnyblazes Was it the serum or spray? The spray I have by Stunna smells like citrus & by the following day can’t smell anything..
> 
> Happy Hair Growing!



No, its the leave in. Mine smells like lavender.  The serum is in route to be delivered on Monday @Lita


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@shawnyblazes @Lita 
Rut-Rho. Scooby.

I might not like either one of those scents.  

I should open mine & smell it.

Why it hafta' be Skrong?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Saludable84 
Let us know over here how your Silk Press went Sis.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Used Up:
a tiny corner left of CUrls Dynasty Pumpkin & Mint.  Have maybe x2 b/ups?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Waiting on:
Nature's Ego
NurCreations (shipped)

Both decent Hauls, but I still feel like buyin' a little somethin'


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> but I still feel like buyin' a little somethin'


I was on Etsy last night about to buy because of y'all. I had to back away


----------



## Lita

rileypak said:


> I was on Etsy last night about to buy because of y'all. I had to back away



@rileypak @IDareT'sHair I can relate,but I keep reminding myself that I’m paying off debts..

•But I will get some more Stunna & Natures Ego as reups & Mielle Organics vitamin reup..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Saludable84

IDareT'sHair said:


> Waiting on:
> Nature's Ego
> NurCreations (shipped)
> 
> Both decent Hauls, but I still feel like buyin' a little somethin'


I almost bit the bullet on Stunna. I’m slowly creeping back to the hair side but my wallet not ready


----------



## Lita

IDareT'sHair said:


> @shawnyblazes @Lita
> Rut-Rho. Scooby.
> 
> I might not like either one of those scents.
> 
> I should open mine & smell it.
> 
> Why it hafta' be Skrong?



@IDareT'sHair What does it smell like to you?

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Saludable84

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Saludable84
> Let us know over here how your Silk Press went Sis.


I will 

She already told me at least 5x I have a lot of hair

She’s definitely going to charge me for all the deep conditioner she had to use, and she using Moroccanoil and had to clarify 3x   I do not envy her at all.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

I was going to buy some more stunna but I will wait until my bottle is at least half way.....


 anyone near Richmond VA?   Im taking the little one there April 27-29th.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> I* was on Etsy last night about to buy because of y'all. I had to back away *


@rileypak
Smart Sista'...

And I still want somethin'.


----------



## rileypak

*Knocked over* 
Soultanicals Sprout Follicular Rice Tonic (no backups, repurchase during next sale)


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> *Knocked over*
> *Soultanicals Sprout Follicular Rice Tonic (no backups, repurchase during next sale)*


@rileypak
SweetMotherBabyJeezus!


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak
> SweetMotherBabyJeezus!


I know 
At least it's now sold in a sprayer and will prevent this tragedy from happening again


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> *I know *
> *At least it's now sold in a sprayer and will prevent this tragedy from happening again*


@rileypak
And "Tragedy" it is.  That's good about the bottle change.  

Koils By Nature did the same thing with their ACV Growth Rinse.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@shawnyblazes
Looks like PJN's stock keeps replenishing...


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> @shawnyblazes
> Looks like PJN's stock keeps replenishing...


What???


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@rileypak
Yup


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

IDareT'sHair said:


> @shawnyblazes
> Looks like PJN's stock keeps replenishing...



How much stock do you have???


----------



## IDareT'sHair

shawnyblazes said:


> *How much stock do you have???*


@shawnyblazes
Ummm....several jars.

I have a couple jars of DC'ers and a Rhassoul Clay Cleanser.

But those Bod.y Cremes

I also wanted to get that Matcha Green Tea DC'er and the Rosemary one.

But to afraid too take the chance.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

IDareT'sHair said:


> @shawnyblazes
> Ummm....several jars.
> 
> I have a couple jars of DC'ers and a Rhassoul Clay Cleanser.
> 
> But those Bod.y Cremes
> 
> I also wanted to get that Matcha Green Tea DC'er and the Rosemary one.


No. I mean her!!! How does she have this much stock??  I highly doubt it @IDareT'sHair


----------



## IDareT'sHair

shawnyblazes said:


> *No. I mean her!!! *How does she have this much stock??  I highly doubt it


@shawnyblazes 
........


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@shawnyblazes
Yeah. Right. 

I saw 14 of something in stock that was like 3 the last time I looked. 

So maybe they are being made in real time.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

IDareT'sHair said:


> @shawnyblazes
> Yeah. Right.
> 
> I saw 14 of something in stock that was like 3 the last time I looked.
> 
> So maybe they are being made in real time.


Smh


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

IDareT'sHair said:


> @shawnyblazes
> Yeah. Right.
> 
> I saw 14 of something in stock that was like 3 the last time I looked.
> 
> So maybe they are being made in real time.


Righhhhht!!! Lolol @IDareT'sHair


----------



## IDareT'sHair

shawnyblazes said:


> *Righhhhht!!! Lolol*


@shawnyblazes
And even after that 5 dolla' sale (which I missed, by the way) you still holdin' stock like dat?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Lita said:


> *What does it smell like to you*


@Lita
I haven't opened it yet

Too bound up.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

@IDareT'sHair she just emailed another $5 sale


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Lita @shawnyblazes
I got a gift of Bekura's Moon Orchid/Milk-Oil Hair Serum. (when my order got messed up).

I opened the jar really fast and spilled some.  It's more like an "Oil" than an Milk -Oil.

It should be in a bottle.

Do either of you have this?

So far, I like it.  Imma stick it back in the Fridge, since I only have that one jar and probably won't repuchase it.


----------



## Aggie

Finally finshed up another bottle of CFCG Curl Moisturizer. I have maybe 3 or 4 backups left I think.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Lita @shawnyblazes
> I got a gift of Bekura's Moon Orchid/Milk-Oil Hair Serum. (when my order got messed up).
> 
> I opened the jar really fast and spilled some.  It's more like an "Oil" than an Milk -Oil.
> 
> It should be in a bottle.
> 
> Do either of you have this?
> 
> So far, I like it.  Imma stick it back in the Fridge, since I only have that one jar and probably won't repuchase it.


It’s probably because it was in a warm area?  Mine are a very soft butter that turns into oil when rubbed @IDareT'sHair


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@shawnyblazes
It's been in the Fridge for months.


----------



## flyygirlll2

Ya’ll really have me looking up Stunnababez  now . I currently have  some rice water that I’m leaving out to ferment as well as some tea that I plan to do a rinse with. I’ve been experiencing some major shedding, so hopefully this will help.

I ended up cutting my hair. About 5 inches. Partly due to the shedding. I’m more upset about the shedding than the length that’s lost. I know it’ll grow back so I’m ok with it.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

IDareT'sHair said:


> @shawnyblazes
> It's been in the Fridge for months.


Hmm.  That’s weird.  

I’ll look for mine and send upload a picture @IDareT'sHair


----------



## Saludable84

shawnyblazes said:


> @IDareT'sHair she just emailed another $5 sale


Who? I’ve always got $5


----------



## Saludable84

So I got my Silk [Unim]press[ed]. I was not happy. I went from a recommendation but the stylist i asked for left so I got the owner. She has good reviews so I figured it would be good. 

First, she clarified 3 times but still didn’t get all the grease. I’m not sure why she wouldn’t let it just sit... then she told me my hair needed a lot of product. Story of my life. I got a dc and she rinsed no separating the hair sections. I’ve never been one of those people to get up and walk out but I should have  she cannot blow dry but it was decent but it wasn’t crazy and I’m not going to complain. When she flat ironed, I heard a sizzle and it confirmed she didn’t wash my hair well. I still had a lot of grease on my hair. I think she used too much heat. My hair looked flat. I did get a good cut though, but there was damage in one specific area (I’m sure it had to do with stress) so I had her cut me back to BSL. My cut was the best part of my visit because I honestly love it. 

When I got home some of my hair had already frizzed up a bit, and because I was worried that my hair was damaged and it looked terrible, I washed it last night with some ORS Shampoo and Conditioner. It reverted. I can see some damage in the back, but just a few looser curls and I’m pretty sure I’m the only one who notices. 

I can feel my hair is thick and it feels very healthy now (in terms of hair care). She told me to use less grease but this confirms I’m going to keep using it And being heavy handed. I think that grease saved me from her heat. I got the straight bug out my system and I’ll just look for a deva trained stylist. Well, i follow one on IG but she seems to travel a lot.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Saludable84

Excellent Overview of your Salon Visit

Thank Gawd for Grease


ETA: Product Junkie Naturals had a $5 Sale


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@flyygirlll2
Cute Avi - You look like a Star!

Come On Gurl and get on the Stunna Train with us.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Saludable84 
I'm glad you didn't suffer any real damage. 

And I'm glad you like your Cut back to BSL.


----------



## Aggie

Yeah @Saludable84 I agree with @IDareT'sHair that you didn't suffer any real damage with your hair. It's always a little scary going to new stylists. I sure hope you find one that you trust with your gorgeous mane.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Aggie said:


> *Yeah  I agree with that you didn't suffer any real damage with your hair. It's always a little scary going to new stylists. I sure hope you find one that you trust with your gorgeous mane.*


@Aggie
The Goal is definitely to minimize 'damage" at all costs.

So that extra protective layer of Grease, Product, Build Up was a good thing.


----------



## flyygirlll2

@Saludable84 Yes, echoing what’s already been said, glad you at least love your hair cut and didn’t suffer any real damage. This is why I still have my reervarions about having a stylist touch my hair, unless it’s Reniece or Tamika Bell aka @dontspeakdefeat since they know they’re doing.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@flyygirlll2 @Saludable84 @Aggie
By all of us having Post Graduate Degrees in Hair Care, we immediately know when things are about to go down.

We know from the beginning what we don't like/like.  All the don'ts, can'ts and won'ts.

We know the Hair Care Game.


----------



## flyygirlll2

@IDareT'sHair Thanks hun .
I didn’t pull the trigger on Stunna but I just might. Currently DC’ing with rice water/tea mix under a DC.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@flyygirlll2
Can't wait to try my Stunnababez Trial Combo Set (8oz & 16oz).

But I know it's going to take me a minute to get around to it.


----------



## flyygirlll2

IDareT'sHair said:


> @flyygirlll2
> Can't wait to try my Stunnababez Trial Combo Set (8oz & 16oz).
> 
> But I know it's going to take me a minute to get around to it.



Let me know how you like it. It’s on my try it list now.


----------



## flyygirlll2

IDareT'sHair said:


> @flyygirlll2 @Saludable84 @Aggie
> By all of us having Post Graduate Degrees in Hair Care, we immediately know when things are about to go down.
> 
> We know from the beginning what we don't like/like.  All the don'ts, can'ts and won'ts.
> 
> We know the Hair Care Game.



Yup. We’ve been in this game too long, so we know what’s up by now.


----------



## Lita

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Lita @shawnyblazes
> I got a gift of Bekura's Moon Orchid/Milk-Oil Hair Serum. (when my order got messed up).
> 
> I opened the jar really fast and spilled some.  It's more like an "Oil" than an Milk -Oil.
> 
> It should be in a bottle.
> 
> Do either of you have this?
> 
> So far, I like it.  Imma stick it back in the Fridge, since I only have that one jar and probably won't repuchase it.



@IDareT'sHair No,I haven’t purchased that one yet..Sorry 

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita

Since spring is here,I will be incorporating Camille Rose “Honey leave in”back into my arsenal..

•I just have to be mindful of the places I go..
Bees can since the fragrance.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Y’all. This little boy almost did me in today

Slid down the escalator trying to get him to come down. He at the top hollering and I’m sitting on the last step

The whole ride home he trying to console me.  Lawddddd


----------



## rileypak

*Used up*
Curl Origin Moringa Agave Detangling Spray (don't remember if I have backups, not sure about repurchasing because of the scent)


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@shawnyblazes 
I think I did something similar at his age!

I remember my M-other talmbout it when I got older and how frightened she was....


----------



## IDareT'sHair

flyygirlll2 said:


> *Yup. We’ve been in this game too long, so we know what’s up by now.*


@flyygirlll2 
I refuse to "cringe" through some mess and then turn around and give them my money.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Broke down and bought a Jar of Siamese Twist Raspberry Henna Cream.  I had this once, really liked it and blew through it.

Wanna take my time and enjoy using it this time.  

I still have several items from her.  Will try to dig into them in the Fall.  

Especially the Sweet Potatoe Hair Creme.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> *Used up*
> Curl Origin Moringa Agave Detangling Spray (don't remember if I have backups, *not sure about repurchasing because of the scent)*


@rileypak
I hate when this happens....


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Putting XCel down for a minute and will switch over to drops for a month or so.


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> Especially the Sweet Potatoe Hair Creme.


Stahp that! 
I'm trying to be strong and keep her off my list


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@shawnyblazes @Lita
My NurCreations came today.  

No word from Nature's Ego.

ETA: I might do another little small NurC order, since it shipped so quickly.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> *Stahp that! *
> *I'm trying to be strong and keep her off my list *


@rileypak
I really tried to, too.....


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@shawnyblazes
I went ahead and got NurCreations Jamaican Castor Souffle.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

IDareT'sHair said:


> @shawnyblazes
> I went ahead and got NurCreations Jamaican Castor Souffle.


Lolololollll

Only reason I didn’t get anything else is because I’m protective styling and trying to be good lolll @IDareT'sHair


----------



## Lita

IDareT'sHair said:


> Broke down and bought a Jar of Siamese Twist Raspberry Henna Cream.  I had this once, really liked it and blew through it.
> 
> Wanna take my time and enjoy using it this time.
> 
> I still have several items from her.  Will try to dig into them in the Fall.
> 
> Especially the Sweet Potatoe Hair Creme.



@IDareT'sHair You know,I used to purchase everything from Siamese Twist...Was my staple back in the day,especially during the fall/winter months..Oh,well..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Lita said:


> *You know,I used to purchase everything from Siamese Twist...Was my staple back in the day,especially during the fall/winter months..Oh,well..*


@Lita 
I know!

I will be saving the Raspberry Henna, Sweet Potatoe and the Essential Creme's for Fall/Winter.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

shawnyblazes said:


> *Lolololollll
> Only reason I didn’t get anything else is because I’m protective styling and trying to be good lolll*


@shawnyblazes 
I could have bought more, but remembered I have Nature's Ego coming.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

IDareT'sHair said:


> @shawnyblazes
> I could have bought more, but remembered I have Nature's Ego coming.


I’m waiting on my third Stunnababez order and Bekura  @IDareT'sHair


----------



## IDareT'sHair

shawnyblazes said:


> *I’m waiting on my third Stunnababez order and Bekura *


@shawnyblazes
I thought about grabbing another one of those Stunna Trial Combo Packs for a b/up, but haven't pulled the trigger.

My NurCreations Jamaican Black Castor Souffle shipped.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Mornin' Ladies!

Koils By Nature has a $15.99 Spring Cleansing Bundle which = x1 8oz Detoxifying MangoMint DC'er and x1 6oz TeaTree Shampoo (No Code Necessary)


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@shawnyblazes
Ms. Blazes what are you in the "mood" to buy?  (If you were in a "mood"?)

I wouldn't mind having some of those Rinses from NurCreations.  I got the Fermented R/W one.

Oh, and I'd get a b/up of Stunna Trial Combo set, while it's still being offered.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

IDareT'sHair said:


> @shawnyblazes
> Ms. Blazes what are you in the "mood" to buy?  (If you were in a "mood"?)
> 
> I wouldn't mind having some of those Rinses from NurCreations.  I got the Fermented R/W one.
> 
> Oh, and I'd get a b/up of Stunna Trial Combo set, while it's still being offered.




 I dunno. I was on nurcreations website yesterday.  I dont want anything that I cant get to in 2 months. So moisturizing sprays or something I can lightly rinse off my scalp.  I might just get some body items because spring is upon us @IDareT'sHair


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@shawnyblazes
I "might" get a b/up of Stunna...

Will decide this evening


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@shawnyblazes
Any Updates on PJN?


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

IDareT'sHair said:


> @shawnyblazes
> Any Updates on PJN?




Yanno, i keep forgetting about this until you remind me @IDareT'sHair   Lemme send this lady an email.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

shawnyblazes said:


> *Yanno, i keep forgetting about this until you remind me  Lemme send this lady an email*.


@shawnyblazes
....

I want those body creams, but don't wanna deal with that.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

It will be 3 weeks this coming Saturday @IDareT'sHair


----------



## IDareT'sHair

shawnyblazes said:


> *It will be 3 weeks this coming Saturday *


@shawnyblazes

What did you get again?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@shawnyblazes
I filed a dispute on her once before, and she shipped that day.  I hate to place another order and have to do that again.

My bank will be like "Ninja why you keep buying from there and filing a dispute??"


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

IDareT'sHair said:


> @shawnyblazes
> 
> What did you get again?


 Rice water deep treatment mask
Rice water wet dream deep conditioner
Rhassoul clay wash @IDareT'sHair


----------



## Lita

Natures Ego has 2 new items.
1st-Black Rice Hair Spray
2nd-Black Rice Oil/liquid moisturizer

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Lita said:


> Natures Ego has 2 new items.
> 1st-Black Rice Hair Spray
> 2nd-Black Rice Oil/liquid moisturizer
> 
> Happy Hair Growing!


I saw that.  Smh


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

@Lita  she has a fenugreek elixir


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@shawnyblazes @Lita
...

Ya'll Killin' Me!  Ya'll dead wrong for stalkin' her site.

ETA:  does she ship slow?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@shawnyblazes
I still have my PJN Cart locked & loaded......


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

IDareT'sHair said:


> @shawnyblazes
> I still have my PJN Cart locked & loaded......


 Don’t do it @IDareT'sHair


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

IDareT'sHair said:


> @shawnyblazes @Lita
> ...
> 
> Ya'll Killin' Me!  Ya'll dead wrong for stalkin' her site.
> 
> ETA:  does she ship slow?



When she’s throwing out stuff sometimes it takes 5-7 business days @IDareT'sHair


----------



## Lita

shawnyblazes said:


> @Lita  she has a fenugreek elixir



@shawnyblazes Yes,I have it waiting in a cart..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Lita said:


> *Yes,I have it waiting in a cart.*.
> 
> Happy Hair Growing!





shawnyblazes said:


> *When she’s throwing out stuff* sometimes it takes 5-7 business days


@shawnyblazes @Lita 
....

Ya'll Dead Wrong!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

shawnyblazes said:


> *Don’t do it*


@shawnyblazes
Thank you for talking me off the ledge _yet_ another day.


----------



## Aggie

Gave away a 16 oz jar each of Follicle Care Baba de Caracol Deep Conditioner, Coco Rose DC, and a Castor Argan DC along with a liter bottle of Follicle Care Bambu Shampoo.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

IDareT'sHair said:


> @shawnyblazes
> Thank you for talking me off the ledge _yet_ another day.


I haven’t even gotten a response to my email. Lol. I’m not about to hop on Instagram to contact you when you have an email.  She has another business day to respond before I talk to my CU. @IDareT'sHair


----------



## IDareT'sHair

shawnyblazes said:


> *I haven’t even gotten a response to my email. Lol. I’m not about to hop on Instagram to contact you when you have an email.  She has another business day to respond before I talk to my CU.*


@shawnyblazes
Although it pains me not to have that B-B, I will kindly walk away.

I'd better leave it alone.


----------



## Lita

shawnyblazes said:


> Don’t do it @IDareT'sHair



@IDareT'sHair I agree with @shawnyblazes Don't do it,PJN will keep you waiting & with her closing down the shop for a while you don't k


shawnyblazes said:


> I haven’t even gotten a response to my email. Lol. I’m not about to hop on Instagram to contact you when you have an email.  She has another business day to respond before I talk to my CU. @IDareT'sHair



@shawnyblazes Yep,I had to text her about my issue before she had responded to me..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita

I gave my cousin some East African Shea Butter and Fenugreek Hair oil..

I gave my Aunt some Rhassoul soap from Hattche..She says it’s really helping her skin..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Lita @shawnyblazes
What's errbody waitin' on?  

I'm waitin' on:
Uniqurl (b/up)
Natures Ego *new*
NurCreations (2nd order)
Siamese Twists


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Good morning!

Im waiting on Stunnababez (3rd order)
Bekura Beauty 
PJN


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Mornin' Everyone!

Hi Ms. Blazes @shawnyblazes


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

IDareT'sHair said:


> Mornin' Everyone!
> 
> Hi Ms. Blazes @shawnyblazes



How was your night lady  @IDareT'sHair  ?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@shawnyblazes
It'll be better tomorrow night!

How 'bout you?

It was fine.  I'm 'bout to mosey on over to Nature's Ego and see what she puttin' down.

Slow Shippin' Self.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

IDareT'sHair said:


> @shawnyblazes
> It'll be better tomorrow night!
> 
> How 'bout you?
> 
> It was fine.  I'm 'bout to mosey on over to Nature's Ego and see what she puttin' down.
> 
> Slow Shippin' Self.



LOLOL  Im doing great.   Trying not to give her my coins!.  I like the concept though @IDareT'sHair


----------



## IDareT'sHair

shawnyblazes said:


> *LOLOL  Im doing great.   Trying not to give her my coins!.  I like the concept though *


@shawnyblazes
Made a large Natures Ego Cart. Won't pull the Trigger.  Just playin'

Looked at Stunna. 

Clawd I need a discount code for Stunna.

Maybe I can hold off on boff until M-Day Sales?


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

IDareT'sHair said:


> @shawnyblazes
> Made a large Natures Ego Cart. Won't pull the Trigger.  Just playin'
> 
> Looked at Stunna.
> 
> Clawd I need a discount code for Stunna.
> 
> Maybe I can hold off on boff until M-Day Sales?



 @IDareT'sHair 

 Im going through it way too fast.  I have to slow my roll. I think I'll make one big order in May and then see how long it takes me to go through the gallon size


----------



## IDareT'sHair

shawnyblazes said:


> * Im going through it way too fast.  I have to slow my roll. I think I'll make one big order in May and then see how long it takes me to go through the gallon size*


@shawnyblazes
Are you using it on PJ-BabyJ?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@shawnyblazes
Wonder who all will have E.aster Sales?

And I ain't talmbout no 5-10%

ETA: Or No Bundles only mess!


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

IDareT'sHair said:


> @shawnyblazes
> Are you using it on PJ-BabyJ?


I used it once on him. it was pretty nice . I usually just refresh him with water and I feel stingy.....  @IDareT'sHair


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

IDareT'sHair said:


> @shawnyblazes
> Wonder who all will have E.aster Sales?
> 
> And I ain't talmbout no 5-10%
> 
> ETA: Or No Bundles only mess!



I dunno, it seems everyone is getting a little stingy between Black Friday and Cyber monday.  I know Mothers day is pretty nice but Im not expecting much @IDareT'sHair


----------



## Lita

IDareT'sHair said:


> @shawnyblazes
> Wonder who all will have E.aster Sales?
> 
> And I ain't talmbout no 5-10%
> 
> ETA: Or No Bundles only mess!



@IDareT'sHair I said the exact same thing...I’m really paying close attention to vendors.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Lita @shawnyblazes
> What's errbody waitin' on?
> 
> I'm waitin' on:
> Uniqurl (b/up)
> Natures Ego *new*
> NurCreations (2nd order)
> Siamese Twists



@IDareT'sHair @shawnyblazes I'm not waiting on anything”hair related”at the moment..

•I’m waiting for 2 pairs of sandals to be delivered..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## flyygirlll2

Welp.... bought some Stunna  I blame ya’ll 
I’m just waiting on APB which I should be receiving today. 

I did buy some Ayurvedic Prepoo a while back from Nature’s Ego. I remember her shipping time is long. I had forgotten I ordered it until it was delivered. Haven’t used it yet. I put it in the fridge.


----------



## Lita

New Product Release-

 Sirod Naturals”Fermented Black Rice Water”spray

Nur Creations”Slippery Elm/Marshmallow”spray
Nur Creations”AloeVera Oil” Cold Pressed liquid 

****Time to start giving full reviews regarding the vendors with the best quality products that actually work and shipping times..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

flyygirlll2 said:


> *Welp.... bought some Stunna  I blame ya’ll*


@flyygirlll2

@Lita and @shawnyblazes #pusha's

@Beamodel 
Already bought some a while back.

@rileypak and @Aggie


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak and @Aggie


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Lol. I filed my dispute today with my CU.  I doubt I still hear anything back @IDareT'sHair


----------



## Lita

IDareT'sHair said:


> @flyygirlll2
> 
> @Lita and @shawnyblazes #pusha's
> 
> @Beamodel
> Already bought some a while back.
> 
> @rileypak and @Aggie



@IDareT'sHair Stunna is doing my hair right & you know how we like for everyone to participate 


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair said:


> @flyygirlll2
> 
> @Lita and @shawnyblazes #pusha's
> 
> @Beamodel
> Already bought some a while back.
> 
> @rileypak and @Aggie



I really like Stunna. I might try the cowash. I have it in my cart right now. But that leave in is bomb.


----------



## Beamodel

Is there a thread for Stunna?


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Beamodel said:


> Is there a thread for Stunna?



I was thinking of making one but I've been posting in the rice water thread @I Am So Blessed  started about anyone gaining inches from rice water.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@shawnyblazes
Was tempted to get a Free Chocolate Cowash, but don't wanna do the $40.00.

If I spend that, I will get Stunna or more NurCreations.

I did make a CO Cart tho'.


----------



## Lita

Beamodel said:


> I really like Stunna. I might try the cowash. I have it in my cart right now. But that leave in is bomb.



@Beamodel I agree 100% with you that leave in is simply incredible and it’s definitely a keeper in the “STAPLES” department.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## rileypak

Beamodel said:


> I really like Stunna.  But that leave in is bomb.


----------



## Lita

Just purchased-

Sirod-Fermented Black Rice Water Rinse 1xs

Stunna-Rice Milk Leave in reup 1xs “STAPLE”

The Mane Choice-Manetabolism Vitamins 2xs

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## rileypak

shawnyblazes said:


> I was thinking of making one.


Start the vendor thread please


----------



## Lita

The Mane Choice-40%off Sale “Today” Only
Code-SPRING40

*Thats what I’m talking about 40% sale not 10% or
5%.I wish it was for a couple of days so other folks could rack up.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Beamodel

rileypak said:


> Start the vendor thread please



@shawnyblazes  with @rileypak  lol. Make one. 

I’ve been lurking in the rice water thread but y’all know I barely post now. I only lurk. I see it all though. Everyone’s post. 

But Stunna need her own thread.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Sooo...It's Official Ya'll Make me Sick!  @Lita @shawnyblazes

Why did I open my Stunna!  Foolin' with @Beamodel

She came out of Lurkdom to post about Stunna  So, now I really know.

Ya'll know I'm fittna' get a back up

Glad to see You Sis....


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair said:


> Sooo...It's Official Ya'll Make me Sick!  @Lita @shawnyblazes
> 
> Why did I open my Stunna!  Foolin' with @Beamodel
> 
> She came out of Lurkdom to post about Stunna  So, now I really know.
> 
> Ya'll know I'm fittna' get a back up
> 
> Glad to see You Sis....



Lol, It’s good stuff @IDareT'sHair 
I want to try the cowash conditioner. Do anyone of you have it? You do right @IDareT'sHair


----------



## rileypak

I have a cart on Etsy now


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

I dont have the cowash because Im in kinky twists.  I'll eventually get it around the end of June/July when I take my next protective style out and let my hair breath for the rest of summer.

good morning ladies. I started the thread in the vendor section


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Im doing OT so it might be a delay in my response but @IDareT'sHair  , guess who sent me an email stating my order is supposed to ship today???


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel said:


> *Lol, It’s good stuff
> I want to try the cowash conditioner. Do anyone of you have it? You do right *


@Beamodel
I think it came with the "Trial"? 

So, yes, I think that's what it is.  I have the 16oz Spray and an 8oz (Cowash/DC'er)?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

shawnyblazes said:


> *guess who sent me an email stating my order is supposed to ship today???*


@shawnyblazes 
That mess ain't funny!

Gotta file a dispute against her silly butt to get her to respond.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

I had to laugh at her.  Its appalling but so predictable how vendors reach out AFTER it messes with their coins @IDareT'sHair


----------



## IDareT'sHair

shawnyblazes said:


> *I had to laugh at her.  Its appalling but so predictable how vendors reach out AFTER it messes with their coins *


@shawnyblazes
Funny how F-A-S-T they respond when you do that?.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

See What happened Ya'll.......

I used Stunna again this a.m. and somehow I ended up on ETSY buying a b/up.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My Uniqurl Aloemint DC'er b/up to the b/up Shipped


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

So, PJN made a post/video on the "gram about extending shipping when its a large sale.  In your confirmation email there is no mention of extending shipping when there are large sales.

 If youre having back to back sales, shouldnt that be a major call out?   Youre running a business.  Life happens but again.............youre running a business!

@IDareT'sHair 


Large sales can take up to 2-4 weeks. 14 business days not including the weekend.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@shawnyblazes
Um..

Okay...So..What happened to the Closing in 40 days re-launching in 5 months?

And I still got the umitigated gall to still want that Bod.y Cream!

*i won't get it tho'* - because of this conversation.  i'll wait to see if she closes/reopens and that whole situation.


----------



## Lita

IDareT'sHair said:


> See What happened Ya'll.......
> 
> I used Stunna again this a.m. and somehow I ended up on ETSY buying a b/up.



@IDareT'sHair That Stunna will keep you buying more  I should know,made another purchase the other day.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Aggie

I gave away 3 of my 16oz jars of Dominican Deep Conditioners and a liter sized bottle of Bambu Shampoo. Reducing my stash since I'm running out of space again... Smh!


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @flyygirlll2
> 
> @Lita and @shawnyblazes #pusha's
> 
> @Beamodel
> Already bought some a while back.
> 
> @rileypak and @Aggie





rileypak said:


>


@IDareT'sHair,

  Yeah what she @rileypak   said.  No way am I getting into another product line. There will always be new products coming out every couple of months and my pocketbook cannot compete with that . 

I am sorry but I have to close my eyes on this one . Got a major project going on that will take me a year or more to finish on top of that. I have to stay focused like Bruce Lee for now.


----------



## Lita

Sirod Naturals-Shipped 

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Good Mornin' Ladies!

Getting ready to start on my Hurr.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Aggie
I totally understand.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My NurCreations Jamaican Hair Butter arrived.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Mixed Corners of:
Mission:Condition @rileypak Caramel Treatment (I think this might be it) no b/ups 

SSI's Okra Winfrey Reconstructor (don't think I have a b/up? - I might tho')

I had been holding on to these and decided to mix to get rid of.  I know it's going to be an awesome treatment.  Both are good.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Welp the last and final screw came out of my hooded dryer's face-shield thingy.

Would be a huge loss because it still works extremely well.

I need to come up with a du/ct-tape fix, because the dryer works perfectly.  No need to replace if I can come up with a quick repair.

Without that part, the front of my hair is still damp. Even though I only use it for my Protein Rx's, I want to keep it.

I'll play around with the Shield and see if there is any way I can tape it on.

Ya'll know errthang Plastic.

I tried to look up on A/M/azon for just like a Face Shield I can put over the dryer but didn't see anything like it in my search.

I might contact SalonsRU.s  they may have something like that.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I'm also pouring out some conditioner for:
Naturelle Grow's Madder Root & Shea DC'er

I pour it out because I am at the end and NG - has not found the recipe.

Oh well, right now I guess it goes into the History Books as one of the DC'ers with HG status


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Had a Great Wash Day today.  

Everything felt good and needed. 

It was very nice!

Used a couple of new things:
PJN's Rhassoul & Clay DC'er
Curls & Potions Chebe R/W Rinse


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> Mixed Corners of:
> Mission:Condition @rileypak Caramel Treatment (I think this might be it) no b/ups


I just had to toss some M:C products a week ago because they had turned (opened stuff). 

I found an unused HempAde and I'm holding on for dear life


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> *I found an unused HempAde and I'm holding on for dear life *


@rileypak


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@shawnyblazes @Lita 
Used C&P's Chebe and Mint R/W L-I.  I like it.


----------



## MileHighDiva

Hello Ladies,
dropping in to say hello!  How has everyone been?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@MileHighDiva
Good to see You. 

What you been buying lately?


----------



## MileHighDiva

I've gone down the nail care and travel stuff rabbit hole.  

Hair related it looks like, I may be purchasing some black rice the next time, I'm at Whole Paycheck.

Actually, logged onto the forum to find reviews on Nap85's line Melanin.


----------



## Lita

MileHighDiva said:


> Hello Ladies,
> dropping in to say hello!  How has everyone been?



@MileHighDiva Hello! Hope your having a great Sunday 

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita

IDareT'sHair said:


> @shawnyblazes @Lita
> Used C&P's Chebe and Mint R/W L-I.  I like it.



@IDareT'sHair Yippie!! She makes some really good products..I like to use her Chebe Rice Water as a scalp rinse out.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

IDareT'sHair said:


> @shawnyblazes @Lita
> Used C&P's Chebe and Mint R/W L-I.  I like it.



Yeah I like it to water my scalp and I don’t have  to rinse it out @IDareT'sHair


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Lita @shawnyblazes
C&P Chebe and Mint L-I is very nice and might be my favorite (between this and the Bamboo & R/W Rinse Out).


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Mornin' Ladies!

Currently waiting on:
Natures Ego
Stunnababez
Uniqurl (I think it might be here)?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ship Notice from Nature's Ego!


----------



## Lita

Waiting on-
Stunna”Rice Milk”
Sirod”Black Rice Water Rinse”

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## BrownBetty

flyygirlll2 said:


> Welp.... bought some Stunna  I blame ya’ll
> I’m just waiting on APB which I should be receiving today.
> 
> I did buy some Ayurvedic Prepoo a while back from Nature’s Ego. I remember her shipping time is long. I had forgotten I ordered it until it was delivered. Haven’t used it yet. I put it in the fridge.



I'm trying to hold out till Mother days.  I will let you pushas know if I pull the trigger before hand.  I would like something to use while I'm in crochet braids on my scalp and hair.


----------



## rileypak

Finally picked up my Uhuru Naturals and Gemini Naturals orders


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@rileypak 
The *cough* Stunna train is waiting on you....


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak
> The *cough* Stunna train is waiting on you....


I just bought something


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> *I just bought* *something*


@rileypak
Good PJ!


----------



## rileypak

Ship ship from Sirod Naturals


----------



## Lita

I’m all out of Mielle Babassu Mint Dc..No back ups but will make a purchase in the future because this stuff is good.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Evenin' PJ's!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

CURLS & POTIONS 35% Off = EASTER2019

Grabbed x3 Chebe & Mint.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Received email April 13th from PJN. Still in preshipment mode.


----------



## BrownBetty

I finished up a 16 oz APB keratin conditioner + SSI cranberry leave in (works great as a detangler on my hair).  I have b/u  of both.

Today I used the camille rose honey leave in.  By itself I wasn't impressed.  I layerd kinky tresses butter on top, almond oil then apb hair and body butter... baby my hair is soft and has a shine.  I am drying in twist we'll see what that morning brings but it looks good so far.


----------



## Lita

Sirod-Fermented Black Rice Water delivered today

TMC-Manetabolisim was delivered today

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My Uniqurl DC'er came yesterday

Still waiting on:
Natures Ego
Stunnababez


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Hi Ladies!


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

IDareT'sHair said:


> Hi Ladies!



Good morning!!! How are you @IDareT'sHair ?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@shawnyblazes
Hey Girl!

Enjoyed BabyJ's Mommas review of the DevaCurl Tangling Product on him head.


----------



## Lita

IDareT'sHair said:


> Hi Ladies!



@IDareT'sHair & Everyone-Good morning..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Hey Lady!

Just did a Natures Ego Cart!

Ya'll durn PJ's ain't gone worry me!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Lita 
My PJ spidey senses are tingling!


----------



## Lita

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Lita
> My PJ spidey senses are tingling!



@IDareT'sHair I would like to try Natures Ego Black Rice Water Moisturizer..I don’t know yet..

•I’m really trying to use up all this stuff that I have.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Me too @Lita  but I’m trying to give Stunnababez some spring love.   

BabyJ hair is giving me a run for the money.  If he would let me really detangle it we would be good. @IDareT'sHair


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@shawnyblazes @Lita
I'm into "Rinses" right now for some reason?

I go through spurts of PJ-ism


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Even though I made that great NE mini-haul...her shipping times are slow as molasses.

@shawnyblazes @Lita


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair said:


> @shawnyblazes
> Hey Girl!
> 
> Enjoyed BabyJ's Mommas review of the DevaCurl Tangling Product on him head.



@shawnyblazes i haven’t seen you post a picture of him in a long time :-(


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Beamodel said:


> @shawnyblazes i haven’t seen you post a picture of him in a long time :-(




@Beamodel


----------



## Beamodel

shawnyblazes said:


> @Beamodel



Aw, he is so freaking cute. I love it @shawnyblazes


----------



## Lita

shawnyblazes said:


> Me too @Lita  but I’m trying to give Stunnababez some spring love.
> 
> BabyJ hair is giving me a run for the money.  If he would let me really detangle it we would be good. @IDareT'sHair



@shawnyblazes Yep,Stunna has been working for me..Yep!

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita

IDareT'sHair said:


> Even though I made that great NE mini-haul...her shipping times are slow as molasses.
> 
> @shawnyblazes @Lita



@IDareT'sHair She is getting better,you will most likely get your order shipped in a week.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Beamodel said:


> Aw, he is so freaking cute. I love it @shawnyblazes


Thank you.  He’s so entertaining at this age @Beamodel


----------



## Beamodel

shawnyblazes said:


> Thank you.  He’s so entertaining at this age @Beamodel



Oh I bet. I miss little ones. My son is almost 16 now so I have to live through other folks kids. He looks so happy. Very handsome little man @shawnyblazes


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@shawnyblazes
.....

@ BabyJ....

Adorbs!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Just got Ship Notice for Stunna.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Beamodel said:


> Oh I bet. I miss little ones. My son is almost 16 now so I have to live through other folks kids. He looks so happy. Very handsome little man @shawnyblazes


My oldest just turned 21 yesterday.   Baby J is just so much fun after years of teenage hormones. Lolololol @Beamodel


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My Curls & Potion Chebe and Mint Leave-In is out for delivery!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Used Up:
x1 Mielle Organics Mongongo Oil Pre-Shampoo Treatment (x1 b/up)


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@shawnyblazes
What you doing?

Nice SSI Haul btw!


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

IDareT'sHair said:


> @shawnyblazes
> What you doing?
> 
> Nice SSI Haul btw!


 I was posting in the vendors thread


Thank you.  I was gonna buy up a slew of stuff but i don’t plan on having my hair loose too much this year.  I’m over trying to wear it out.  


Look at Js washngo   @IDareT'sHair


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@shawnyblazes
 PJ BabyJ


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

IDareT'sHair said:


> @shawnyblazes
> PJ BabyJ



Nothing like that kccc


----------



## IDareT'sHair

shawnyblazes said:


> *Nothing like that kccc*


@shawnyblazes
'Dem Curls stay on Full Pop!


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

IDareT'sHair said:


> @shawnyblazes
> 'Dem Curls stay on Full Pop!


 I had to break out a comb and brush today.  He cried a little but it was better @IDareT'sHair


----------



## IDareT'sHair

shawnyblazes said:


> * He cried a little but it was better*


@shawnyblazes
He don't know he got some STANS?....


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

IDareT'sHair said:


> @shawnyblazes
> He don't know he got some STANS?....


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@shawnyblazes
Dem' Glasses & Dem Rain Boots gave me my whole life!


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> @shawnyblazes
> He don't know he got some STANS?....





shawnyblazes said:


>


He does though!


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

rileypak said:


> He does though!


Every where this little boy goes.  Someone stops and he will carry a full conversation.  Or they will ask about his hair  @IDareT'sHair @rileypak


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Mornin' PJ's!

Used Up:
Curls & Potions Bamboo & R/W Treatment (x3-x4 b/ups)
Curls & Potions Chebe & Mint L-I (x3-x4 b/ups)
Alikay Naturals Caribbean Coconut R/O (x2 maybe x3 b/ups)
HydroQuench Systems Strawberry & Coconut Cleansing (x1 of the Strawberry...I think, and several others i.e. Chocolate, Lime)
Naturelle Grow's Madde Root & Shea DC'er (no b/ups and she cannot locate recipe)


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@rileypak @shawnyblazes @Lita 
Did anybody get any Liters of ST'icals?  

This morning I decided I wanted the FroRepair Despair (after I thought about it) but it is OOS.  

That means I didn't need it.  And I might already have one.  I know I have a Jar or two.


----------



## Lita

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak @shawnyblazes @Lita
> Did anybody get any Liters of ST'icals?
> 
> This morning I decided I wanted the FroRepair Despair (after I thought about it) but it is OOS.
> 
> That means I didn't need it.  And I might already have one.  I know I have a Jar or two.



@IDareT'sHair Hi! Nope,I didn’t get any liter sized products from them...I’m running out of space as it is 

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Lita said:


> *...I’m running out of space as it is *


@Lita
Welp. 

You said you wanted to get your Stash back on Swole... I say Mission Accomplished!


----------



## Lita

@shawnyblazes Little ones curls are popping all over the place..You are doing a fantastic job..
Yes maaam..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak @shawnyblazes @Lita
> Did anybody get any Liters of ST'icals?
> 
> This morning I decided I wanted the FroRepair Despair (after I thought about it) but it is OOS.
> 
> That means I didn't need it.  And I might already have one.  I know I have a Jar or two.



I don’t buy Soultanicals anymore. @IDareT'sHair


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@shawnyblazes 
Mornin' Ms. Blazes!

What's going on in PJ BabyJ's world for tomorrow?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

shawnyblazes said:


> *I don’t buy Soultanicals anymore.*


@shawnyblazes
You gone quit messin' with the Butter 'Poo too?


----------



## Lita

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Lita
> Welp.
> 
> You said you wanted to get your Stash back on Swole... I say Mission Accomplished!



@IDareT'sHair I must agree,but you know we pj’s will find space for stuff we love...I know I need to get some more moisture leave-ins.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

IDareT'sHair said:


> @shawnyblazes
> Mornin' Ms. Blazes!
> 
> What's going on in PJ BabyJ's world for tomorrow?


 
His god mama has been concocting this huge basket so I can’t wait to see his face.  Then his dad is gonna take them to find eggs in the wet grass somewhere. Smh @IDareT'sHair


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

IDareT'sHair said:


> @shawnyblazes
> You gone quit messin' with the Butter 'Poo too?


 Yup.  Wasn’t amazing just okay. @IDareT'sHair


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Lita said:


> * I must agree,but you know we pj’s will find space for stuff we love*


@Lita
You know you right....We WILL MAKE ROOM!

We will create a space outta no space!


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

IDareT'sHair said:


> [QUOTE="Lita, post: 25175667, member: 226]* I must agree,but you know we pj’s will find space for stuff we love.*..I know I need to get some more moisture leave-ins.
> 
> Happy Hair Growing!


@Lita
You know you right....We WILL MAKE ROOM!

We will create a space outta no space![/QUOTE]

I’ve been putting some stuff in the kitchen cabinets. Lololol @IDareT'sHair @Lita


----------



## IDareT'sHair

shawnyblazes said:


> *His god mama has been concocting this huge basket so I can’t wait to see his face.  Then his dad is gonna take them to find eggs in the wet grass somewhere. Smh*


@shawnyblazes 
...

I know he's gone be Cleaner than a Chittlin' and 'dem curls are gone be on Full Poppage!

Don't be spolin' their fun talmbout some "wet grass"....


----------



## Lita

shawnyblazes said:


> @Lita
> You know you right....We WILL MAKE ROOM!
> 
> We will create a space outta no space!



I’ve been putting some stuff in the kitchen cabinets. Lololol @IDareT'sHair @Lita[/QUOTE]

@IDareT'sHair @shawnyblazes I have stuff in the refrigerator & kitchen cabinets 

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

shawnyblazes said:


> *I’ve been putting some stuff in the kitchen cabinets. Lololol*


@shawnyblazes 
That's where my Oils and Teas are.

Tubs & Bins are a PJ's Best Friend.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

IDareT'sHair said:


> @shawnyblazes
> ...
> 
> I know he's gone be Cleaner than a Chittlin' and 'dem curls are gone be on Full Poppage!
> 
> Don't be spolin' their fun talmbout some "wet grass"....



He is gonna be kid friendly dressed this year.  Last year baby came home missing a shoe and half his shirt dirty.  Not this year.  His godmama always customizes his shirt. From the top up he’ll be cute.  The bottom down, eh lolol @IDareT'sHair


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Lita said:


> *I have stuff in the refrigerator*


@Lita
Guilty as Charged


----------



## IDareT'sHair

shawnyblazes said:


> *Last year baby came home missing a shoe and half his shirt dirty.*


@shawnyblazes
This made me Bust Out Laffin'

Thanks!  I needed that Laugh!

Sounds like he got his Par'Tay All the way On!


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

IDareT'sHair said:


> @shawnyblazes
> This made me Bust Out Laffin'
> 
> Thanks!  I needed that Laugh!
> 
> Sounds like he got his Par'Tay All the way On!



Always!  He walk out the house sharp and his dad brings him back like he lived in a jungle for the year.  @IDareT'sHair


----------



## IDareT'sHair

shawnyblazes said:


> *Always!  He walk out the house sharp and his dad brings him back like he lived in a jungle for the year.*


@shawnyblazes
Staph!

Leave that Baby alone!  Let him have him Fun!

You Crackin' me up!

Hmph.  I bet 'dem curls are still on point!


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

IDareT'sHair said:


> @shawnyblazes
> Staph!
> 
> Leave that Baby alone!  Let him have him Fun!
> 
> You Crackin' me up!
> 
> Hmph.  I bet 'dem curls are still on point!


 Lolol. @IDareT'sHair


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Wonder why it took me to the end of the Jar of NG's Madder Root & Shea DC'er to think about sending NG - the Ingredients (since she can't locate the recipe)

@Saludable84
Thank you for giving me the opportunity to try this


----------



## IDareT'sHair

shawnyblazes said:


> *Lolol*.


@shawnyblazes
Was I Lyin'?

Hmph.
I know 'dem Curls stay tight!  Regardless.

Point Blank. Period. (as they say)


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

IDareT'sHair said:


> @shawnyblazes
> Was I Lyin'?
> 
> Hmph.
> I know 'dem Curls stay tight!  Regardless.
> 
> Point Blank. Period. (as they say)


 Period!!! @IDareT'sHair


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak @shawnyblazes @Lita
> Did anybody get any Liters of ST'icals?
> 
> This morning I decided I wanted the FroRepair Despair (after I thought about it) but it is OOS.
> 
> That means I didn't need it.  And I might already have one.  I know I have a Jar or two.


Nah I decided not to. I was going to get the butta shampoo but I don't need it


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> *Nah I decided not to. I was going to get the butta shampoo but I don't need it*


@rileypak
This is exactly how I felt yesterday about FroRepair Despair. 

Today I decided I might want it.  Thankfully, it was OOS.

ETA: @shawnyblazes says the Butta' 'Poo is just okay.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

shawnyblazes said:


> *Period!!!*


@shawnyblazes
'Dem Curls is on Full Poppage to stay.

Unless you whip out 'dem scissors on baby boy


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@rileypak @shawnyblazes
Used Stunna again today!


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak
> This is exactly how I felt yesterday about FroRepair Despair.
> 
> ETA: @shawnyblazes says the Butta' 'Poo is just okay.


Yeah, I'm not itching for it so I'm good


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My Nature's Ego #1 is Out for Delivery! (Finally)

I made a 2nd order with Nature's Ego of:
Fermented RW Rinse
Guava Leaf Rinse
Rosemary & Peppermint Rinse
Chai & Black Tea Rinse

For some reason I am on a Rinse Kick?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Forgot I am still waiting on:
Siamese Twists!  Purchased 04/08


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Lita @shawnyblazes @Aggie @rileypak
I feel really good using up some stuff today.

But what it mean????


----------



## Saludable84

IDareT'sHair said:


> Wonder why it took me to the end of the Jar of NG's Madder Root & Shea DC'er to think about sending NG - the Ingredients (since she can't locate the recipe)
> 
> @Saludable84
> Thank you for giving me the opportunity to try this





Is she going to custom make it for you?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Saludable84 said:


> *Is she going to custom make it for you? *


@Saludable84
No...I didn't ask and I think I gave her those ingredients before?

I wonder if *we* know somebody *cough* that could make it?


----------



## Saludable84

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Saludable84
> No...I didn't ask and I think I gave her those ingredients before?
> 
> I wonder if *we* know somebody *cough* that could make it?




I’m sure they may have the ingredients sitting around somewhere.


----------



## rileypak




----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Saludable84 
Two Thumbs Up for the Heavy Seal Game....


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Saludable84 said:


> *I’m sure they may have the ingredients sitting around somewhere*.





rileypak said:


>


@Saludable84 @rileypak 


Ya'll a mess!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Conditioner
Purified Water
Conditioning Emusifier
Shea Butter
Sodium Lactate
Honey
Madder Root
Aloe Vera
Naturesilk
Sacchride Isomerate
Citric Acid
Neodefend and Fragrance


----------



## IDareT'sHair

For some reason my order #1 from Natures Ego is being "Returned to Sender" after all this time!


----------



## Lita




----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Lita 

You Too!


----------



## Aggie

Happy Easter Everyone. Hope your Easter season is going well and those heads of hair are being taken care of.

Anyway, I myself have done nothing to my hair for the past 2 weeks but I do need to color it now so I still might do so before the day is out or save that for tomorrow morning since I'm off from work.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Aggie
Tomorrow sounds good and you can start fresh.


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> Tomorrow sounds good and you can start fresh.


Looks like it for sure now @IDareT'sHair. I decided to iron my work uniforms for the week instead and now that that is done, I feel like I can fully dedicate my time tomorrow into taking care of my hair .


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Aggie
Sounds Good.

I hope you use something good.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I have several Fenugreek DC'ers to try:
APB
Nature's Ego

And I think I got one from NurCreations?  I know I have a Fenugreek DC'er from someone else?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Aggie
B&BW's has 40% and Free Shipping $40.00  Code = EXTRATREAT (Today Only).

I bought a new 3-Wick, something new for Spring (last Sale on Line ) can't even smell it. 

And of course I bought x2, so I am taking x1 back.


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> B&BW's has 40% and Free Shipping $40.00  Code = EXTRATREAT (Today Only).
> 
> I bought a new 3-Wick, something new for Spring (last Sale on Line ) can't even smell it.
> 
> And of course I bought x2, so I am taking x1 back.


Yeah I saw this sale. Thanks hon. Don't need any candles just yet. I'll probably need to order in another 2 or 3 months. Thinking about storage as well or lack thereof


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Aggie
I'm down to my last two, although I've given away several for gifts.

I'll see what's up M-Day.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Lita @rileypak
What's Up Ladies?

Trynin' really hard not to make a purchase from some body.

ETA: My C&P came and also my Nature's Ego


----------



## Lita

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Lita @rileypak
> What's Up Ladies?
> 
> Trynin' really hard not to make a purchase from some body.



@IDareT'sHair Hey! I’m watching the Motown Review..Just put some Fenugreek oil on my hair.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita

@IDareT'sHair I was going to order some SSI..I better not..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Lita @rileypak
> What's Up Ladies?
> 
> Trynin' really hard not to make a purchase from some body.
> 
> ETA: My C&P came and also my Nature's Ego


I'm trying to relax on this Sunday night and keep from hitting pay now


----------



## Lita

IDareT'sHair said:


> I have several Fenugreek DC'ers to try:
> APB
> Nature's Ego
> 
> And I think I got one from NurCreations?  I know I have a Fenugreek DC'er from someone else?



@IDareT'sHair I think your going to like Natures Ego Fenugreek Dc,it gives a nice punch.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Lita said:


> [*Just put some Fenugreek oil on my hair.*


@Lita
What kind?


Lita said:


> *I was going to order some SSI..I better not.*.


@Lita
Gurl I couldn't pass up that 40%.  I wanted to try the Detox DC'er so now I have it and a b/up.



rileypak said:


> *I'm trying to relax on this Sunday night and keep from hitting pay now *


@rileypak
It's difficult!


Lita said:


> *I think your going to like Natures Ego Fenugreek Dc,it gives a nice punch.*


@Lita
I think I will like both NE and NurC products.  Both sound and look really good.


----------



## Lita

@IDareT'sHair Curls Of Essence”Fenugreek oil”
a little goes a long way & it really keeps the Hair super soft...It’s a Staple oil for me.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Lita said:


> * Curls Of Essence”Fenugreek oil”
> a little goes a long way & it really keeps the Hair super soft...It’s a Staple oil for me.*


@Lita
Yeah, I have a couple of her products when she was CeCe's.  Good Stuff.

I love her Grease(s).  And the Fermented RW DC'er.  I have a couple of her DC'ers and another L-I to try. 

Right now I have her JBCO Grease in rotation.

I really need her to do something about Shipping costs.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Does anyone know if KB (Kindred Butters) has an "active discount code?"

I would like to try the Sheayurveda DC'er.  I know I spelled that wrong.


----------



## Aggie

I Used up 1 more jar of Curl Origins Overnight Mask today and have one backup left.


----------



## Lita

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Lita
> Yeah, I have a couple of her products when she was CeCe's.  Good Stuff.
> 
> I love her Grease(s).  And the Fermented RW DC'er.  I have a couple of her DC'ers and another L-I to try.
> 
> Right now I have her JBCO Grease in rotation.
> 
> I really need her to do something about Shipping costs.



@IDareT'sHair My Mom really likes her grease,works well on her scalp.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My Stunna Combo (b/up) came today. 

I think I'll pull that Cowash out for this Wash Day.

Got Ship Notice from SSI.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Afternoon PJ's


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@shawnyblazes 
What's Up?

Waiting on:
SSI (shipped)
Nature's Ego


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

About to get off  work in 15 minutes.

 Waiting on Stunna babez and this curlz I tried to cancel but they shipped anyways @IDareT'sHair


----------



## IDareT'sHair

shawnyblazes said:


> *this curlz I tried to cancel but they shipped anyways *


@shawnyblazes
Gurl....I woulda' tried to cancel that one too!.... 

That Sixty %  didn't even tempt me.

Hope you got something you/or OG BabyPJ-J can use.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Lita 
What's Up Lady?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Saludable84 
Still Lovin' Naomi's Hair Grease


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@shawnyblazes
What's Up Sis?


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

IDareT'sHair said:


> @shawnyblazes
> What's Up Sis?


Wide awake.  Watching Mary  Jane. Are you still up @IDareT'sHair


----------



## Saludable84

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Saludable84
> Still Lovin' Naomi's Hair Grease


I found a jar


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Good morning ladies.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

IDareT'sHair said:


> *Still Lovin' Naomi's Hair Grease*


@Saludable84
I made a recent discovery, that it feels similar to Komaza Scalp Butter that was my OG Bae.



Saludable84 said:


> *I found a jar*


@Saludable84 
That's a good thing.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@shawnyblazes 
....


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My SSI will probably be here tomorrow. (x2 Passionfruit & Flax Seed Detox)


----------



## rileypak

Saludable84 said:


> I found a jar


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


>


@rileypak 
.....


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak
> .....


I'm still trying to find a replacement for my Komaza Jojoba Hemp grease that is discontinued 
It was bae


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> I*'m still trying to find a replacement for my Komaza Jojoba Hemp grease that is discontinued *
> *It was bae*


@rileypak
It was.

Komaza wrong for that.  Komaza had some good stuff.


----------



## Saludable84

rileypak said:


> I'm still trying to find a replacement for my Komaza Jojoba Hemp grease that is discontinued
> It was bae





IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak
> It was.
> 
> Komaza wrong for that.  Komaza had some good stuff.


I went looking for the scalp exfoliator and it not there either. I loved it because it was enzymes and I could leave it on for a while and it didnt bother me. I love ACV, but I have a 10-minute max relationship with that stuff before my scalp feels like its breathing in fresher air than I am. And thats not good.


----------



## Lita

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Lita
> What's Up Lady?



@IDareT'sHair Hello! Trying to incorporate more fruits so I can continue to loose this weight & staying away from salty foods.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita

The USPS sent me a text saying they delivered my co wash,noooooo they did not I was home all day today..

•My Sirod Naturals”Was Shipped”
•Amazon”Was Shipped”

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My SSI is "Out For Delivery"!


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

So is my Curlz @IDareT'sHair


----------



## IDareT'sHair

shawnyblazes said:


> *So is my Curlz*


@shawnyblazes
Can't wait for your review


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@shawnyblazes 
Not sure what to say about Stunna'?


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

IDareT'sHair said:


> @shawnyblazes
> Not sure what to say about Stunna'?



I had it was a feeling when she started talking about free shipping.  Just say youre including shipping in the price and keep it moving @IDareT'sHair


----------



## Aggie

This morning I used up another 16 oz jar of Follicle Care Coco Rose Moisturizing Treatment to cowash my hair before heading out to work this morning. I have another 16 oz and a 64 oz jar as back ups. This one smells really good and is very slippy on my hair too.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My SSI came today!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Lita @rileypak @shawnyblazes @Aggie @Saludable84
Ya'll Stop me from buying these Bo.dy Bu.tters from PJN

And now they have x24 x12 etc...jars "In Stock" #side-eye

If I take the plunge..will I get them?  Ever?...


----------



## Lita

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Lita @rileypak @shawnyblazes @Aggie @Saludable84
> Ya'll Stop me from buying these Bo.dy Bu.tters from PJN
> 
> And now they have x24 x12 etc...jars "In Stock" #side-eye
> 
> If I take the plunge..will I get them?  Ever?...



@IDareT'sHair Noooooooo don’t do it. NOPE!

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> Ya'll Stop me from buying these Bo.dy Bu.tters from PJN
> 
> And now they have x24 x12 etc...jars "In Stock" #side-eye
> 
> If I take the plunge..will I get them?  Ever?...


NOOOOOOOOO don't do it


----------



## Aggie

I don't know jack about PJN but I have to back my sistas up and say Noooooooooooooooooooo!!!!! @IDareT'sHair. Don't do it girl!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Aggie @rileypak @Lita
Welp. 

I didn't end up hittin' PayNah for PJN Bo.dy Buttas'.

At least..... not so far.

Thank's Ya'll


----------



## Aggie

Just finished a bottle of Castor Argan Growth Drops and cracked open a bottle of Castor Cayena Strengthening Scalp Drops to use next.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Aggie
Still using my various drops as well.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Aggie 
I have:
Follicure
Salerm
Dominican
Alter Ego Cren
Crece Pelo


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Now you know sis @IDareT'sHair


----------



## Aggie

@IDareT'sHair 

I think I have about 6 more bottles to use up. I will be using my own diy fenugreek oil and tea rinse for growth when I'm done using them just to take a little break and try something new. 

By June, it will be a year on the drops so I will start using my own mix in July or August and complete that for maybe 3-6 months.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

shawnyblazes said:


> *Now you know sis*


@shawnyblazes
Sawwrry Gurl!

I wore a new scent today and lost my mind wanting more and then I noticed the stock had increased and I got tempted!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Aggie
Yeah, Imma use these a few more wash days and probably switch back to XCel21. 

I think I was getting pretty good results using this?


----------



## Aggie

@IDareT'sHair 

Good to hear that Xcel 21 is working for you. It did nothing for me, but then again, maybe I didn't use it long enough. I know I was looking for that special tingle I got from the original Surge 14 Plus. When I didn't get that, I was a little deflated and disappointed. I just gave up.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Aggie
I remember you saying that about Surge vs XCel21.

I have some Original Mega-Tek too.

Maybe I'll pull that out prior to returning to XCel?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Wanna Pre-Poo with something good tomorrow? (Like Curl Origin's Kukui Overnight DC'er).

But I may just try to use up some L'Occ.itane DC'ers I have already open and trying to use up.


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> Wanna Pre-Poo with something good tomorrow? (Like Curl Origin's Kukui Overnight DC'er).
> 
> But I may just try to use up some L'Occ.itane DC'ers I have already open and trying to use up.


Girl you and me both @IDareT'sHair. I am desperately trying to use up some old conditioners I still have in my stash. It's taking a minute too long .


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Aggie said:


> * I am desperately trying to use up some old conditioners I still have in my stash. It's taking a minute too long *.


@Aggie
I am "desperately" trying to get rid of a few things myself....so I guess we will keep plugging away.

I celebrate every time I have an empty!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Lita @rileypak @shawnyblazes @Aggie @flyygirlll2 @Saludable84 
Nature's Ego has Free Shipping!


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Lita @rileypak @shawnyblazes @Aggie @flyygirlll2 @Saludable84
> Nature's Ego has Free Shipping!


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

rileypak said:


>


Lol


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Used Up:
x1 L'Occit.ane Olive Oil DC'er (no b/ups - no repurchase)


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Hi Ya'll!

I forgot to use Stunna to Cowash with!

Used PJN Rhassoul Clay Cleanser instead...


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> Used PJN Rhassoul Clay Cleanser instead...


Sis


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> *Sis*


@rileypak
I know Sis.  I know.

Dang don't hit me!


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak
> I know Sis.  I know.
> 
> Dang don't hit me!




She need some time to work out her situation first because it's on a hour to hour basis it seems....


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> She need some time to work out her situation first because *it's on a hour to hour basis it seems.... *


@rileypak
Hmph.
You mean....minute by minute....

Turrible.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Finished Up:
x1 Bottle of Phyto Phytophanere Supplements.  (several b/ups)

Will pull out something else?  Maybe Neocell's Keratin?


----------



## divachyk

Hello ladies, I came out of MIA to say, I hauled camille rose. Love that line.


----------



## rileypak

@divachyk


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Have any of Ya'll PJ's used: Oyin's What The Hemp" yet?

I started to grab another b/up to the b/up to the b/up and decided I'd better wait until I try it first.

I still haven't gotten around to it yet.  Same with Uniqurl and adowa.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@divachyk
....


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My Siamese twists finally came.  (ask me did I keep forgetting I bought it?)

I am thankful though because after it took so long I read the reviews, so I was blessed to get it. Put it that way.

I picked up the Red Raspberry & Henna.  The 1st time I had it, I blew through the jar.  This time I will appreciate having it.  It was really good.

I still hope to order from her from time to time.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Used Up:
x1 Soultanicals R/W Follicle Booster (x2 x3 b/ups) maybe x4 if I look hard enough.


----------



## Aggie

Used up a bag of Lemongrass after making my herbal tea blend tonight. I don't think I have anymore backups and this is also not a repurchase item. It smells nice but I can do without it. 

I do need to pull out my lavender leaves soon but only as soon as I've used up my black tea and sage.


----------



## Lita

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Lita @rileypak @shawnyblazes @Aggie @flyygirlll2 @Saludable84
> Nature's Ego has Free Shipping!



@IDareT'sHair I got some rice water stuff.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Aggie

Used up a jar of Afro Love Hair Souffle DC this morning. I have it on my hair right now with a shower cap and wig. Heading to church now and will wash it out when I get home.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Used Up:
x1 Curls & Potions Chebe and Mint Growth L-I (several b/ups).  

Will switch back to XCel21 for a while.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Have a 16oz BRBC sitting in a Cart.

Haven't hit PayNah yet. (still deciding).


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Pulled a jar of:
MHC Type4 Hair Creme outta my stash

ETA: Where errbody at?


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> ETA: Where errbody at?


Surprisingly, I am doing my lazy hair routine


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> *Surprisingly, I am doing my lazy hair routine *


@rileypak
And _what_ does that consist of missy?


----------



## Lita

I hope Hattche has a nice Mother’s Day sale.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@divachyk 
Hello Lady!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Aggie @divachyk @Lita @rileypak
Ya'll get any QB or Bekura yet?


----------



## divachyk

Miss you all too @IDareT'sHair and @rileypak.

T, I haven't purchased either in a very long while. 

I did purchase 3 foldover chunky Grace Eleyae slaps. They messed up my order and sent a wrong color. To accommodate for the oops, they let me keep the wrong color so I ended up with 4. No complaints about that. Great customer service.


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak
> And _what_ does that consist of missy?


Cleanse and post-wash...I'm too lazy for anything else this weekend


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie @divachyk @Lita @rileypak
> Ya'll get any QB or Bekura yet?


No QB. 
Cart is ready at Bekura but I will sit on it for now


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie @divachyk @Lita @rileypak
> Ya'll get any QB or Bekura yet?


I only want the OHHB. I think the sale starts tonight, right?


----------



## Aggie

Well my deep conditioner is finally washed out and my hair is nicely moisturized with my IN Aloe and Hibiscus leave-in and Lustrasilk Curl Max Moisturizer.

I will be bunning my hair for another week while my roots are still dark. When the grays start to come out fiercely in another week or so, I will braid it all up to wear under my wigs. Then I will be heavily M/S for about 2 to 3 weeks.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Aggie


My M/S (Heavy Seal) game has been on point.


----------



## Aggie

Aggie said:


> I only want the OHHB. I think the sale starts tonight, right?


Okay I just bought x4 of the OHHB . I didn't know the sale had already started. I am so glad I caught that one. 

I will be toying with adding it to my styling gel just to see how it works out. Listen if this works, then I know I won't need to stock up on Mielle Organics Curling Custard. 

I need to find ways to not only cut costs but to find multiple ways to use the products I do have as HGs.


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> 
> 
> *My M/S (Heavy Seal) game* has been on point.


I tell you the truth @IDareT'sHair, this is one of the best things for my hair.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I have x2 Whiskey Vanilla's in a Cart.  (Tryna' seriously talk myself out of them).


----------



## Lita

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie @divachyk @Lita @rileypak
> Ya'll get any QB or Bekura yet?



@IDareT'sHair Hello! No,I didn’t get any Bekura or QB..Not this time.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> I have x2 Whiskey Vanilla's in a Cart.  (Tryna' seriously talk myself out of them).


I'm tempted to get a couple jars of YAM Nectar but fighting the urge as well. I think regular degular raw organic honey will accomplish the same results as this so Ima try that first since I haven't as yet.


----------



## Saludable84

I’ve been doing good so let me get off the boulevard.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

I have enough Bekura from my previous two orders. 

I purchased My QB as usual.  

Only have some rice water on my radar.


----------



## rileypak

*Used up*
Bekura Beauty Honey Latte Detangling Hair Milk (no backups {I think}, not a repurchase)


----------



## rileypak

Saludable84 said:


> I’ve been doing good so let me get off the boulevard.


Get back in here


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Saludable84 said:


> *I’ve been doing good so let me get off the boulevard.*


@Saludable84


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Okay...Ya'll still thinking on Bekura. (Want x2 Whiskey Vanilla's)

My Nature's Ego shipped: 
Guava Leaf & Bamboo Rinse 
Peppermint & Rosemary Rinse 
Fermented RW Rinse 
Chai Latte Black Tea Rinse


----------



## Aggie

My FashionNova clothing order shipped today.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Aggie
Well...looks like you and I will be getting a package!


----------



## Aggie

My APB order should be here by Thursday hopefully.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@shawnyblazes


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Hey @IDareT'sHair 

I just took one of my kinky twists down.   The hair feel sooooo soft and supple.  Wow!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

shawnyblazes said:


> I just took one of my kinky twists down.   *The hair feel sooooo soft and supple.  Wow!*


@shawnyblazes
You attribute it to?


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

IDareT'sHair said:


> @shawnyblazes
> You attribute it to?


Stunna.  

I have been using it almost 4 weeks and before that just Curls and Potions.  @IDareT'sHair 

Kinky twists been in 7 weeks this past Sunday.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@shawnyblazes


Nice Review!


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

How you doing tonight @IDareT'sHair 

Are you getting Bekura??


----------



## divachyk

Saludable84 said:


> I’ve been doing good so let me get off the boulevard.





rileypak said:


> Get back in here



I instantly become weak.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

shawnyblazes said:


> *Are you getting Bekura??*


@shawnyblazes 
Still really on the fence about that? 

I have a bunch of stuff to get to.  I probably won't (this time).  I should be ready to add it to my list by BF.


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> @shawnyblazes
> Still really on the fence about that?
> 
> I have a bunch of stuff to get to.  I probably won't (this time).  I should be ready to add it to my list by BF.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


>


@rileypak
Gurl...you know I don't need a thang

And you know I still want that Whiskey Vanilla


----------



## Lita

@IDareT'sHair I want that vanilla whiskey haven’t used or purchased that mask in years..Used to be my staple.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Lita said:


> * I want that vanilla whiskey haven’t used or purchased that mask in years..Used to be my staple.*


@Lita


Love! Love! Love It!

I still have x2 HV Methi Sets and some Claudie Protein and several other Protein Treatments - so I will skip Whiskey Vanilla this time and try to get it BF or CM.


----------



## Lita

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Lita
> 
> 
> Love! Love! Love It!
> 
> I still have x2 HV Methi Sets and some Claudie Protein and several other Protein Treatments - so I will skip Whiskey Vanilla this time and try to get it BF or CM.



@IDareT'sHair I miss Claudie she made a lot of my staples..HV Methi sets had my hair right..Those are the good old days 

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Lita said:


> *I miss Claudie she made a lot of my staples..HV Methi sets had my hair right..Those are the good old days*


@Lita
I miss those days!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My:
Uniqurl Leave-In shipped (forgot I bought this)


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Mornin' PJ's!

My Nature's Ego should be here today.


----------



## Aggie

Just finished another 35 oz jar of Wetline Xtreme Gel and have maybe 2 or 3 back ups left before I move on to my gels from the DR.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Received my Qhemet today


Waiting on Stunna cowash


Have to go pick up that Curlz package I don’t really want.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Hey PJ's!

My Nature's Ego came today. (Rinses)

Can't wait to try them!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Mornin' Lovelies!

Hope you all have a great Thursday!


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> Mornin' Lovelies!
> 
> Hope you all have a great Thursday!


My Thursday is going just great @IDareT'sHair. I am a little tired so I won't be up very late tonight at all. I want to get up early to get some exercise in .


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Aggie
Enjoy Your "New" Workout Gear!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Happy Friday Ladies!

Have a Great Weekend!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My Uniqurl L-I is "Out For Delivery"

I feel like buying something, but not sure if Bekura is what I want. 

Cause I know it will take me forever to get to it.

Lemme look at Nature's Ego or NuCreations to see what's poppin'


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I ended up getting the Marshmallow Kaolin Clay Cowash Conditioner from NurCreations which has free shipping.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Okay Ya'll...my Stunna Cowash/Conditioner doesn't 'stank'.  But it is very heavily Lavender scented.  This is from the first purchase.

I still have another one.

Lawd...getting that stuff open!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Aggie


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie


@IDareT'sHair

Hey girlie. I have been so tired when I got off from work this and last week that I just quickly checked what was going on in here and hit the sack. Too tired to even chat


----------



## Aggie

*I picked up my packages from the courier today:*

APB - Hair and Body Buttas x2
Amazon - some waist trainers
Fashion Nova - clothing 
Loco Beauty - Quimico Nail Hardeners


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Aggie said:


> *Hey girlie. I have been so tired when I got of from work this and last week that I just quickly checked what was going on in here and hit the sack. Too tired to even chat*




Sweet Dreams Sis


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> Sweet Dreams Sis


Thanks hon. You too. I am heading to bed now so most likely will chat some tomorrow.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

I still haven’t picked up that Curlz package.  

Stunna and Afro Whisperer should arrive today.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@shawnyblazes
Mornin' Lady!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

shawnyblazes said:


> *I still haven’t picked up that Curlz package.*


@shawnyblazes
You might end up liking something from that horribly reviewed line


----------



## Aggie

Good morning Chicas! 

On my way to work. Have a wonderful day ladies.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Aggie
Talk to you Later

Have a Blessed Day!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Started on my Hair.  Actually just 'soaking' in Bentonite & Rhassoul Clay (JMonique Naturals)


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@shawnyblazes
*Cough* fittna' try the Stunna Cowash out.  

Heavily scented with Lavender (so sour smell) - so far.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@divachyk 
....


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

IDareT'sHair said:


> @shawnyblazes
> *Cough* fittna' try the Stunna Cowash out.
> 
> Heavily scented with Lavender (so sour smell) - so far.



Just opened mine.  No sour smell at all. Lavender heavily. Creamy and thick. @IDareT'sHair


----------



## IDareT'sHair

shawnyblazes said:


> *Just opened mine.  No sour smell at all. Lavender heavily. Creamy and thick. *


@shawnyblazes
Cowashed with it.  Did very nicely.  

Kinda regret opening it, but I do have a b/up.

Did a great job and no foul scent.

May try it as a Treatment (Under Dryer) next time and see how it I like it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Didn't use up anything today.  

But, steadily using things up nonetheless.

I have a corner of CJ Curl Rehab left and a corner of 4oz KB Honey Nectar. 

x1 16oz b/up of the Honey Nectar and no b/ups of CJ Rehab.  Will get it again maybe BF?

Will use up both corners next wash day and may have to pull out something else to add to.


----------



## Aggie

I'm actually working tomorrow after church so I might be doing my hair on Monday. I'll see


----------



## Aggie

I did use up a jar of Happy Hair gel yesterday. I totally forgot to post that one. I don't have any backups of it but it is on my repurchase list since I get it here locally, thankfully.


----------



## divachyk

@IDareT'sHair


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Lita 
Where you at Gurl?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Happy Sunday-Sistas'

Hope all is well!

Enjoy Your Day Ladies!

Thinking about opening my Natures Ego box.  I think that's the only thing I need to open and put away.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Used Up:
x1 Sarenzo Beauty's Avocado Heavy Cream in VaVa Vanilla (maybe x1 b/up?)


----------



## divachyk

Happy Sunday Ladies, wishing you a wonderful day and week ahead.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@divachyk 
What's your fav prods right now?

What are you lovin'?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

*Cough* I see Product Junkie Naturals is still up & sellin'...

@rileypak  Hush...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Oh Yeah....I found another CJ Curl Rehab in my smaller Fridge - so I do have a b/up.

I put the Nature's Ego Rinses in there.  I always get a reality check about the Stash in that Fridge.


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> *Cough* I see Product Junkie Naturals is still up & sellin'...
> 
> @rileypak  Hush...


Sis...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@shawnyblazes


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> *Sis...*


@rileypak
Staph!

You know I still want those Bo.dy Creams!


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Hey sis @IDareT'sHair


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@shawnyblazes
How'd you like Stunna Cowash/Conditioner?


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

IDareT'sHair said:


> @shawnyblazes
> How'd you like Stunna Cowash/Conditioner?



Winner winner chicken dinner @IDareT'sHair  I like my review in the vendors thread.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Aggie
How was your day?


----------



## Beamodel

Used up Silk Dreams Raspberry DC. No back ups. Can’t repurchase


----------



## Lita

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Lita
> Where you at Gurl?



@IDareT'sHair Hey!! Past 2 days I wasn’t feeling the best...But I’ll survive...Looking at Annabelle drop sale trying to keep myself from buying more stuff..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita

Beamodel said:


> Used up Silk Dreams Raspberry DC. No back ups. Can’t repurchase



@Beamodel That raspberry dc use to work wonders on my henna head,yes indeed..
Another good product line GONE.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Lita 
 Back!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel said:


> *Used up Silk Dreams Raspberry DC. No back ups. Can’t repurchase*


@Beamodel
I have x2 16oz Destination Hydrations I'm holding on to.  

My last product from SD's.


----------



## Lita

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Lita
> Back!



@IDareT'sHair Awwww..Thank you..
I’m about to spritz some Stunna on my scalp..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Lita 
I didn't even glance at APB. 

I 'lurk' to see what everyone else is getting.


----------



## Beamodel

Lita said:


> @Beamodel That raspberry dc use to work wonders on my henna head,yes indeed..
> Another good product line GONE.
> 
> Happy Hair Growing!



I know right @Lita. I miss her line


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Lita
I like the Cowash.  Glad I got a b/up. 

I said I was going to try it this next wash day as a treatment under Dryer.


----------



## Lita

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Lita
> I didn't even glance at APB.
> 
> I 'lurk' to see what everyone else is getting.



@IDareT'sHair I want that ginger mint mask,my hair/scalp loves some ginger..You know we like a good Dc mask anyways 

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Lita said:


> @IDareT'sHair *I want that ginger mint mask,my hair/scalp loves some ginger..You know we like a good Dc mask anyways
> 
> Happy Hair Growing!*


@Lita 
Now see....I would want this too! ... 

The last DC'ers I got from her were: Fenugreek and the Chebe one.


----------



## Lita

I looked at my stash & I need some more co’washes,really good ones too,that give moisture and slip.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Lita 
I 'prematurely' made a Hattache Cart


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Happy Monday Morning Blues Ladies!

Enjoy the Week!

The only thing I am waiting on is NurCreations and Nature's Ego.


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> I 'prematurely' made a Hattache Cart


I did the same yesterday


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> *I did the same yesterday *


@rileypak
....

ETA:  It looks good too!  Things I don't currently have.


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak
> ....
> 
> ETA:  It looks good too!  Things I don't currently have.


Mine is a little new & a little bit of items I love but haven't bought in a while


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My Nature's Ego Shipped!
x1 Carrot Cream
x1 Avocado Cream


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> *Mine is a little new & a little bit of items I love but haven't bought in a while*


@rileypak
I did throw in x1 b/up = Afroveda Coco Latte Hair Cream *too risky to buy directly from AV*


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> How was your day?


Sorry girl, I went to bed very early last night. My day went very well. I had to work and didn't get on with my hair until this morning since I'm off today. I hope your day is going great today as well.


----------



## Aggie

Last night I used up my last jar of JMonique's Naturals Dead Sea Hair Mud to prepoo overnight instead of using my CO Overnight Hair Mask. 

Not sure if this will be a repurchase since JMonique's store isn't fully operational. I like her body butters more anyway so I'll wait for those.


----------



## Aggie

This morning I finished my only jar of blue Wetline Xtreme gel. I liked it a lot. It gave me well defined curls but I had to make sure to add oil on top to maintain it's shine throughout the day. I still like the clear one better though.


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Beamodel
> I have x2 16oz Destination Hydrations I'm holding on to.
> 
> My last product from SD's.



Aw man I loved that stuff @IDareT'sHair


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel said:


> *Aw man I loved that stuff *


@Beamodel
I know Gurl.

A lot of folks did.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My Uniqurl Leave-In came today!

Waiting On:
Nature's Ego
NurCreations


----------



## divachyk

IDareT'sHair said:


> @divachyk
> What's your fav prods right now?
> 
> What are you lovin'?



Hey T! I really enjoy all things Camille Rose. My hair loves everything I’ve tried in that line. A new cowash I’ve fallen in love with is True by Made Beautiful Cowash from Sally’s. Mielle Organics LI is great on dry hair to detangle and re-style on the weeks I don’t wash. Nothing exciting going on my way. Just trying to make my way through the stash but doing a terrible job because the CVS coupons keep me on the hair aisle.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My NurCreations shipped!  
So, I guess I gotta' couple things coming.


----------



## Lita

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Lita
> I 'prematurely' made a Hattache Cart



@IDareT'sHair Thats what I’m going to do 

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita

CVS-
Viviscal was delivered today

I’m waiting on-
Natures Ego 2 different orders
Camille Rose 1 order
Mielle Organics 1 order

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Hey divas
It's been like forever lol
Not much going on hair-wise,I'm just staying in my stash and just repurchasing HG's for now. It has been quite boring but I needed to get the stash under control


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Used Up:
x1 TMC Better Than Butter (x1 b/up...I think?)


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *I'm just staying in my stash and just repurchasing HG's for now. It has been quite boring but I needed to get the stash under control*


@curlyhersheygirl 
And you got some good stuff too!


----------



## Aggie

curlyhersheygirl said:


> Hey divas
> It's been like forever lol
> Not much going on hair-wise,I'm just staying in my stash and just repurchasing HG's for now. It has been quite boring but I needed to get the stash under control


Well wadayaknow! Someone who feels the same way as I do. I am approaching my stash pretty much the same way as you right now @curlyhersheygirl. 

I just posted this very same thing in another challenge or maybe it's this challenge . Well anyway, I'm right there with you girlie. I'm doing the exact same thing.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Aggie said:


> *Well wadayaknow! Someone who feels the same way as I do.  *


@Aggie

For some reason..this made me Cackle..

Umm..don't we all feel that way?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Aggie
Your home renovations sound lovely!


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> 
> For some reason..this made me Cackle..
> 
> Umm..don't we all feel that way?


  Yup  I believe we do. I'm just now doing something about it. It took a while, but hey, better late than never.


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> Your home renovations sound lovely!


Listen @IDareT'sHair, I can't wait to get this done and behind me. I know it will take me a year or more to complete since I'm doing everything out of pocket. 

No lending institutions involved at all. It's not for their lack of trying to get some extra coins out of me either. I simply declined their help. I might get a small loan for a car but not a big project like this one. 

I am maintaining a strong savings throughout this whole process I thought I'd add - just in case an emergency come up.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Aggie said:


> *Yup  I believe we do. I'm just now doing something about it. It took a while, but hey, better late than never.*


@Aggie
I know.

It's so hard to just stop. 

It is such a vicious cycle.  You look at all the stuff and turn right around any buy something else.


----------



## Aggie

@IDareT'sHair

I already paid my architect to draw up the plans so things are already in motion for my home additions.


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> I know.
> 
> It's so hard to just stop.
> 
> It is such a vicious cycle.  You look at all the stuff and turn right around any buy something else.


You know nothing can really be done until we make a deep internal decision to make a change. Until we get there to that place of dedication to make that decision happen, nothing can be achieved. I'm convinced of this.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Aggie said:


> *I already paid my architect to draw up the plans so things are already in motion for my home additions.*


@Aggie 
Very Nice!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My Nature's Ego (Carrot Cream & Avocado Cream) came today and my NurCreations Shipped.


----------



## Lita

Mielle-Was delivered today & I got a free Leave In so that makes 2 leave in’s..Yippee 

Natures Ego-One of my orders delivered today.

Brina-Was Shipped
Iherb -Was Shipped 

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Aggie

Got a few candles and body lotions from Bath and Body Works. I did not realize that I had no more body lotions and down to my last candle.  

Wow, I am really cutting back on my spending and I'm quite happy about it. But I really needed some stuff. Hurricane season is almost here and I like to stock up on my candles beforehand.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Used a little Nature's Ego Carrot Cream.  Very Nice!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Where is the Debil is @shawnyblazes 

Gurl...Where you at?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Aggie 
What Candles did you get?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Hattache's on-line Sale 05.12 only


----------



## divachyk

It’s been a few weeks since I ordered from Camille Rose with no sign of shipping. I emailed them and rather than responding, they automatically refunded me $20 and I immediately got a shipping notice. Thank you for the refund, I’ll take it.


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> What Candles did you get?


@IDareT'sHair I got :

Peach Bellini
Rose Water & Ivy
Mahogany Coconut 
Cactus Blossom
Blue Ocean Waves
Flamingo Beach
White Gardenia
Berry Waffle Cone
Rose Vanilla


----------



## Lita

Natures Ego-2nd order was shipped 

Camille-Was Shipped 

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Lita
My Nature's Ego came today.  I don't why she shipped them separately?

She shipped the Carrot Cream and the Avocado Cream both separately.

I asked if she was gone have a M-Day Sale, she said she hadn't decided.


----------



## Lita

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Lita
> My Nature's Ego came today.  I don't why she shipped them separately?
> 
> She shipped the Carrot Cream and the Avocado Cream both separately.
> 
> I asked if she was gone have a M-Day Sale, she said she hadn't decided.



@IDareT'sHair Wow....More vendors need to have an add on purchase button that’s open for only a certain amount of time.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita

I finished my Sirod Black Rice Water Growth Spray But I do have one back up of Sirod.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Aggie

Tonight I massaged some of my diy Fenugreek oil on my scalp and moisturized with Lustrasilk Curl Max (LCM) and some of my diy shea butter blend on my hair ends.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Lita said:


> *Wow....More vendors need to have an add on purchase button that’s open for only a certain amount of time.*


@Lita
Ordered Together - not sure why they shipped separately?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Getting ready to start on my Hair  Yeah....I know it's late.


----------



## divachyk

IDareT'sHair said:


> Getting ready to start on my Hair  Yeah....I know it's late.


I started my hair about 8 last night.


----------



## divachyk

This is an RT question but I rather ask it here: Two strand twist ladies that allow your twists to hang, do you spray your hair with moisturizer throughout the week? I do but my hair gets a little frizzy throughout the week by doing so.


----------



## Lita

divachyk said:


> This is an RT question but I rather ask it here: Two strand twist ladies that allow your twists to hang, do you spray your hair with moisturizer throughout the week? I do but my hair gets a little frizzy throughout the week by doing so.



@divachyk When I have my hair in 2 strand twist,I do moisturize throughout the week but I add just a little soft gel on top or add a little bit of product that contains bees wax that keeps the frizz away without weighing my hair down or getting product build up..I just use a little.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## rileypak

divachyk said:


> This is an RT question but I rather ask it here: Two strand twist ladies that allow your twists to hang, do you spray your hair with moisturizer throughout the week? I do but my hair gets a little frizzy throughout the week by doing so.


I will spray my twists then immediately put my silk scarf over them. It minimizes the frizz for a little bit.


----------



## Saludable84

divachyk said:


> This is an RT question but I rather ask it here: Two strand twist ladies that allow your twists to hang, do you spray your hair with moisturizer throughout the week? I do but my hair gets a little frizzy throughout the week by doing so.


I don’t spray during the week. I used custards or heavy grease to keep from having to refresh my hair.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Happy Mommies Day to ALL the Mommies in this Thread and that visit this Thread!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Lita @shawnyblazes 
Nature's Ego has 20% off.

Need to think about my Hattache Cart.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Saludable84
FYI:  Kindred Butters put her foot all up in that Honey Nectar!

Don't you think it's bomb?


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Saludable84
> FYI:  Kindred Butters put her foot all up in that Honey Nectar!
> 
> Don't you think it's bomb?




Dang, I guess I should try mine @IDareT'sHair


----------



## IDareT'sHair

shawnyblazes said:


> *Dang, I guess I should try mine*


@shawnyblazes
...

Put it on top of CJ Curl Rehab and Miss Baby!!!!!


----------



## Saludable84

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Saludable84
> FYI:  Kindred Butters put her foot all up in that Honey Nectar!
> 
> Don't you think it's bomb?


I haven’t used it in a while but I found some jars of leave in, grease (which I’m not using), sheayurveda, and avocado moss going through my stash. Maybe I’ll go look again.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Saludable84 said:


> I haven’t used it in a while but I found some jars of leave in, grease (which I’m not using), *sheayurveda,* and avocado moss going through my stash. Maybe I’ll go look again.


@Saludable84 
Wanting to try this.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@shawnyblazes
Where have you been?


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

IDareT'sHair said:


> @shawnyblazes
> Where have you been?




i was running around yesterday for the ladies in the family, then got my hair done really late because my stylist was running late, and now Im at work until 3 pm today

@IDareT'sHair   I'll be posting a little bit throughout the day, then when Im off.

 Im on afternoons next week so I'll be posting more 

 How you doing sugah toes???


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

I gave away one Curl Orgin overnight mask,  small jar of Sprouted Curlies banana mask,   2 items from APB and one shampoo bar from Bobeam to my stylist last night.

 Felt so proud of myself.


 I  had three items in my cart for Hattache but closed out.  I wouldnt mind some Kindred Butter,  Is she having a sale @IDareT'sHair


----------



## IDareT'sHair

shawnyblazes said:


> *How you doing sugah toes???*


@shawnyblazes

I missed you in this thread all last week.

What are you loving?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

shawnyblazes said:


> I  had three items in my cart for Hattache but closed out. * I wouldnt mind some Kindred Butter,  Is she having a sale*


@shawnyblazes
Haven't seen or heard anything.

I sent to another poster (and I know I'll forget something):
x1 Turbie Towel
x1 adowa DC'er
x1 Uniqurl Aloe & Mint DC'er
x1 Texture Me Natural Cream
x1 Sprouted Curlies (Agave....I think?)

something else I can't think of?  Stuff she didn't have and I wanted her to try.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

i just went to etsy. i cant find her shop anymore


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

IDareT'sHair said:


> @shawnyblazes
> 
> I missed you in this thread all last week.
> 
> What are you loving?



Only thing im loving is Stunna babez rice water LI @IDareT'sHair


----------



## IDareT'sHair

shawnyblazes said:


> *Only thing im loving is Stunna babez rice water LI*


@shawnyblazes
Me Too!

Lemme go spritz a little on!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

shawnyblazes said:


> *i just went to etsy. i cant find her shop anymore*


@shawnyblazes
Hmph.

That's too Bad


----------



## IDareT'sHair

The M-Day Sales are kinda _meh  _

Workin' out Real Good so far for the

I only bought from Hattache (so far)


----------



## Lita




----------



## IDareT'sHair

I found an 8oz Siamese Twists "Sweet Potatoe Pie" which is good, because I didn't wanna start digging around in my 16oz because no telling when/if I'll ever get it again so I need to be mindful and use very 'sparingly'.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Lita
....


----------



## Lita

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Lita
> ....



@IDareT'sHair Hi! 

I tried Natures Ego Organic Rice Milk/Fenugreek Spray...My Hair is singing in silk and extreme softness....This is a STAPLE for sure.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## divachyk

Whether mom, aunt, mentor or all of the above, women rock. Happy Mother’s Day!


----------



## divachyk

Thank you for the tips @Lita @Saludable84 @rileypak


----------



## Lita

divachyk said:


> Thank you for the tips @Lita @Saludable84 @rileypak



@divachyk Your Welcome! Keep us posted with your results.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Lita
Tryna' talk myself outta gettin' some Nature's Ego.

I used a couple swipes of the Avocado Cream and I lurves it.


----------



## Lita

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Lita
> Tryna' talk myself outta gettin' some Nature's Ego.
> 
> I used a couple swipes of the Avocado Cream and I lurves it.



@IDareT'sHair I gotta get another back “Fermented Rice Milk/Fenugreek Spray” That stuff is amazing on my hair...

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Mornin' Ladies!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Lita
Hey Lady!

That Khlova is expensive!

I might go ahead and get more Nature's Ego this evening.

Imma think about it.

I want b/ups of the Carrot Cream, the Chebe Cream and the Avocado Cream.


----------



## Lita

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Lita
> Hey Lady!
> 
> That Khlova is expensive!
> 
> I might go ahead and get more Nature's Ego this evening.
> 
> Imma think about it.
> 
> I want b/ups of the Carrot Cream, the Chebe Cream and the Avocado Cream.



@IDareT'sHair I know Natures Ego has some amazing products.I’m watching my coins..

I did order some Uhuru Naturals Karkar Hair Growth oil & some Shea Nilotica Butter..I needed some more Shea Nilotica,My Hair thrives from that stuff..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Good morning ladies. 

Js hair courtesy of The Doux and Shescentit


----------



## rileypak

shawnyblazes said:


> Good morning ladies.
> 
> Js hair courtesy of The Doux and Shescentit


His smile


----------



## Lita

shawnyblazes said:


> Good morning ladies.
> 
> Js hair courtesy of The Doux and Shescentit



@shawnyblazes He is too adorable..Love those waves...Thank you for sharing 

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita

Brina Organics-Was delivered today..The texture is a nice medium serum and it smells like licorice.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@shawnyblazes 
BabyPopaCurl

He brings maximum Curl Poppage to every style he wears

No wonder he's a PJ


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My Hattache shipped!

ETA:  _still undecided on NE_


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

IDareT'sHair said:


> @shawnyblazes
> BabyPopaCurl
> 
> He brings maximum Curl Poppage to every style he wears
> 
> No wonder he's a PJ




Whe he lets me detangle it , lolol @IDareT'sHair


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@shawnyblazes 
Him know you just wanna play in Him Hurr.......

That's why he gives you a hard time!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> *His smile*


@rileypak
I know!


----------



## Aggie

Just bought vitamins and an iPad case for my iPad from Amazon. The one I have just broke on me - I wore that thing right out before getting another one.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Lita
Took a good gander at BrinaO - gurl you be brangin' 'em and they brangin' dem prices too!

These ETSY folks need to bring the price down a little bit.  (Just my opinion)


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

IDareT'sHair said:


> @shawnyblazes
> Him know you just wanna play in Him Hurr.......
> 
> That's why he gives you a hard time!


 I only mess in it when I have to  @IDareT'sHair


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Aggie
 Evenin' Sis.


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> Evenin' Sis.



@IDareT'sHair 

Hey lady. How are you today?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

shawnyblazes said:


> *I only mess in it when I have to*


@shawnyblazes
Gurl....That Baby know what You up too!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Aggie said:


> *Hey lady. How are you today?*


@Aggie
Tired.  Tryna' relax and catch up with you all.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

IDareT'sHair said:


> @shawnyblazes
> Gurl....That Baby know what You up too!




dont do me like that  , I really hold back because his dad thinks, I try and style him too feminine with his hair.  

 I just dont like braids on him because its so fine  @IDareT'sHair


----------



## IDareT'sHair

IDareT'sHair said:


> *Gurl....That Baby know what You up too!*


@shawnyblazes
He know you be botherin' him with some new Gel, Conditioner, Moisturizer, Butta' Spritz you wanna try on Him and BabyJ ain't havin' it!...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@shawnyblazes
That's why when he see you comin'

He know you comin' with some new stuff you tryin'!


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> Tired.  Tryna' relax and catch up with you all.


That's what I'm doing too @IDareT'sHair. But you know me, not for long. I get tired quickly these days. It's very rare that I stay up late now. I do have to get up very early in the morning so I am turning in soon.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Aggie
Good catching up with you.So, I'm glad you are on. 

Are you close to using anything up?

Next Wash Day, I'll probably be done with a couple more things.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Aggie
I didn't do too bad M-Day.  I got Hattache and that's pretty much it.

*cough* I asked NE to have a M-Day Sale.  They offer a discount and I don't/haven't bought anything.

Hopefully, someone took advantage of the Sale.


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> Good catching up with you.So, I'm glad you are on.
> 
> Are you close to using anything up?
> 
> Next Wash Day, I'll probably be done with a couple more things.


@IDareT'sHair 

I'm glad too. And no, I don't think I have anything ready to use up this week. maybe in another week or 2 though. I am not replenishing my stash until it comes down a lot more than it is now. 

I was just looking at some wigs and had a cart ready with 3 of them but still didn't pull the trigger. Have too many currently taking up too much space in my house so yeah...no! Not right now. Plus the shipping charges turned me off big time.


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> I didn't do too bad M-Day.  I got Hattache and that's pretty much it.
> 
> *cough* *I asked NE to have a M-Day Sale.*  They offer a discount and I don't/haven't bought anything.
> 
> Hopefully, someone took advantage of the Sale.


What does 'NE' stand for @IDareT'sHair?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Aggie said:


> *What does 'NE' stand for?*


@Aggie
Nature'sEgo


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@rileypak
Did your Hattache ship?


----------



## Lita

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Lita
> Took a good gander at BrinaO - gurl you be brangin' 'em and they brangin' dem prices too!
> 
> These ETSY folks need to bring the price down a little bit.  (Just my opinion)



@IDareT'sHair Yes,yes indeed,they really do need to bring the prices down alllllll of them..I brought from Brina before and she has some pretty good natural products,but these folks prices can be outrageous at times.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Aggie
I needed some clothing for the warmer weather we're entering.


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> I needed some clothing for the warmer weather we're entering.


Well you know me...I am a FashionNova.com and a Venus.com fan. These two are probably my favorite online clothing sites right now.


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak
> Did your Hattache ship?


Did get a notice


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Lita said:


> * Yes,yes indeed,they really do need to bring the prices down alllllll of them..I brought from Brina before and she has some pretty good natural products,but these folks prices can be outrageous at times.*


@Lita
There are several ESTY-ERS I love, but the shipping is a bit of a turn-off.

These vendors are "outpricing" folks like Bekura, Qhemet, Marie Dean, Curl Junkie, Anita Grant and other "Luxury" Brands (to me).

Not to mention SheScent, Hairveda,  Curl Origins, Sprouted Curlies, Afroveda, Oyin. Soultanicals, Alikay, Camille Rose etc.....

I especially hate the ones that each time you add an item the shipping goes up!


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

IDareT'sHair said:


> @shawnyblazes
> He know you be botherin' him with some new Gel, Conditioner, Moisturizer, Butta' Spritz you wanna try on Him and BabyJ ain't havin' it!...



  He dont run. This boy has been getting laid since he popped out. He know what time it is.  He just doesnt like the detangle part.  Plus, he figures out hes going somewhere when he see the water bottle, lololololol @IDareT'sHair


----------



## Lita

@IDareT'sHair I wish more vendors would have reasonable shipping rates that guarantees fast delivery.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

shawnyblazes said:


> *Plus, he figures out hes going somewhere when he see the water bottle, lololololol *@IDareT'sHair


@shawnyblazes
This just made me Cackle **loudly**

And you are so right.  He was all butta' balmed up when he was an infant.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Lita said:


> * I wish more vendors would have reasonable shipping rates that guarantees fast delivery.*
> 
> Happy Hair Growing!


@Lita
Yeah, some of them ETSY folks need to simma' down and take a seat.

And I am strictly talmbout these_ new(er) folks._ 

Ya'll new folk got to work ya' way up to alladat.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

IDareT'sHair said:


> @shawnyblazes
> This just made me Cackle **loudly**
> 
> And you are so right.  He was all butta' balmed up when he was an infant.



LOLL   @IDareT'sHair


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@shawnyblazes
What do you think about the price point of some of these ETSY Sellers based on my Post #96174 and #96178?

Curious on your thoughts @rileypak @Aggie


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

IDareT'sHair said:


> @shawnyblazes
> What do you think about the price point of some of these ETSY Sellers based on my Post #96174 and #96178?
> 
> Curious on your thoughts @rileypak @Aggie



It seems Etsy prices has risen over the last few years and the owners are adding in shipping cost as well.  Lots of the vendors seems to get their own websites eventually and offer discounts to shop their site.  I like etsy because my card info is stored there.  If I get it on etsy its click and done.  If I have to enter my info, chances are I dont get it. 

 Right now my consistent buys are from Stunna babez and Natures Ego.  Im leery to try new vendors unless @Lita  recommends.    Very rarely do I buy though. Most folk love the trifecta of shea butter, aloe vera juice and coconut oil which I stay away from @IDareT'sHair


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @shawnyblazes
> What do you think about the price point of some of these ETSY Sellers based on my Post #96174 and #96178?
> 
> Curious on your thoughts @rileypak @Aggie


Well truth be told, I have not purchased anything on Etsy for a long time BECAUSE the shipping rates were outrageous. It just keeps going up the more stuff you add to your cart. That's crazy. Hence my reasons for searching for on the ground products that my hair likes and sticking to them. 

By the way @IDareT'sHair, that Crece Pelo Deep Conditioner in the jar has major slip in my hair and again I can find it on the ground, thank God!


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Good morning ladies


----------



## Lita

shawnyblazes said:


> It seems Etsy prices has risen over the last few years and the owners are adding in shipping cost as well.  Lots of the vendors seems to get their own websites eventually and offer discounts to shop their site.  I like etsy because my card info is stored there.  If I get it on etsy its click and done.  If I have to enter my info, chances are I dont get it.
> 
> Right now my consistent buys are from Stunna babez and Natures Ego.  Im leery to try new vendors unless @Lita  recommends.    Very rarely do I buy though. Most folk love the trifecta of shea butter, aloe vera juice and coconut oil which I stay away from @IDareT'sHair



@shawnyblazes You know our hair is very selective when it comes to products,so I have to use extreme caution with the things I put on my hair & I know your hair and most of the other people on long hair care forum hair/skin is the same way...

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita

Natures Ego-has a new product”Red Onion Growth Drops for hair loss...

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Aggie said:


> *By the way, that Crece Pelo Deep Conditioner in the jar has major slip in my hair and again I can find it on the ground, thank God!*


@Aggie
Good to know!


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> Good to know!



@IDareT'sHair, this is the one I am referring to. This huge jar (61 oz) is on Amazon for approx $25. A really good deal .


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Aggie
That's the one I have, but the 16oz Jar.  I think I have x2.  

I also have their Scalp Drops.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Hey Ladies!

Happy Wednesday!

Waiting On:
Hattache
MHC  @shawnyblazes Thanks for the tip.  

Too bad I was late!  But I got some nice Items anyway.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

IDareT'sHair said:


> Hey Ladies!
> 
> Happy Wednesday!
> 
> Waiting On:
> Hattache
> MHC  @shawnyblazes Thanks for the tip.  Too bad I was late!  But I got some nice Items anyway.


 Good morning!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@shawnyblazes
That MHC Sale was Epic!

Poor little BabyJ betta' hide from that Box!


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

IDareT'sHair said:


> @shawnyblazes
> That MHC Sale was Epic!
> 
> Poor little BabyJ betta' hide from that Box!


Lol you know I haven’t picked that Curlz up yet.  It’s so far from me i keep forgetting.  I’m off Friday afternoon so I’ll attempt then @IDareT'sHair


----------



## Lita

Hello Everyone!

I’m waiting on-
Hattache 
Uhuru Naturals
My Honey Child
___________________________

Camille-Was delivered today 

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Aggie

Picked up a small package from Amazon and now waiting on my candles and body lotions from Bath and Body Works.


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> That's the one I have, but the 16oz Jar.  I think I have x2.
> 
> I also have their Scalp Drops.


@IDareT'sHair 

I've never tried their scalp drops. How do you like it?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Aggie said:


> *I've never tried their scalp drops. How do you like it?*


@Aggie
I Do!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

shawnyblazes said:


> *Lol you know I haven’t picked that Curlz up yet.  It’s so far from me i keep forgetting.*


@shawnyblazes
You might as well put that on the exchange forum or give it away.....

You know you don't want it.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

IDareT'sHair said:


> @shawnyblazes
> You might as well put that on the exchange forum or give it away.....
> 
> You know you don't want it.



LOLL @IDareT'sHair  Whenever I get it


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@shawnyblazes 
Ya' don't want it.

If you really wanted it you'd be like


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Picked up a jar: 
x1 8oz NurCreations Ginger & Mint (THANKYOU = 10%)  Wasn't gonna spend fiddy to get free shipping.

Decided to get it before it really starts to get warm.

Will try to hold off on all Butta' (and maybe Creams) purchases this summer.

What about Ya'll?

@shawnyblazes @Saludable84 @rileypak @Lita @Beamodel @divachyk @redecouvert @BrownBetty @flyygirlll2 @Shay72 @Eisani @Golden75 @curlyhersheygirl @MileHighDiva

@Aggie - I know it's warm where you are all the time


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

IDareT'sHair said:


> Picked up a jar:
> x1 8oz NurCreations Ginger & Mint (THANKYOU = 10%)
> 
> Decided to get it before it really starts to get warm.
> 
> Will try to hold off on all Butta' (and maybe Creams) purchases this summer.
> 
> What about Ya'll?
> 
> @shawnyblazes @Saludable84 @rileypak @Lita @Beamodel @divachyk @redecouvert @BrownBetty @flyygirlll2 @Shay72 @Eisani @Golden75 @curlyhersheygirl @MileHighDiva
> 
> @Aggie - I know it's warm where you are all the time


I doubt I buy anything else in the next few months unless I decide to washngo. Then I will need gel @IDareT'sHair


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My Hattache should be here tomorrow.  I forgot what I got.

A b/up of AV Choco-Latte
x1 MHC Type 4 (I shole didn't get it cheap as some of ya'll did.  Good Job - for those who got it.
x1 CRN Cocoa Nibs Growth Oil (1st time having - been wanting to try for years but always forget - so the Growth Aides Challenge gives me a chance to try it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@shawnyblazes
It would be really, really nice if I didn't buy 'nary a product this Summer.

It would be nice to make it until BF

ETA:  And Ya'll Bet Not Say Nothin'


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

I spoke too soon


 Cream and Coco semi annual sale is happening

 Doorbusters and the code is "caramel" for 30% off  @IDareT'sHair


----------



## Aggie

I used up a bottle of IN Aloe & Hibiscus Leave-in tonight as my cream moisturizer.


----------



## rileypak

@IDareT'sHair
Don't really need anything other than maybe more scalp treatment stuff like Cantu ACV Root Rinse....


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes




----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie -* I know it's warm where you are all the time*



It sure is @IDareT'sHair . And I love it that way!


----------



## rileypak

shawnyblazes said:


> I spoke too soon
> 
> 
> Cream and Coco semi annual sale is happening
> 
> Doorbusters and the code is "caramel" for 30% off  @IDareT'sHair


Whew! 
Out of the apricot & honey cuticle oil I was going to grab so I'm willing to walk away from the whole cart


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> *Whew! *
> *Out of the apricot & honey cuticle oil I was going to grab so I'm willing to walk away from the whole cart *


@rileypak
I just came from there *empty handed*


----------



## IDareT'sHair

It would be really nice to make it to BF with minimal to no purchases.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

I purchased 4 massage creams and one Orange Honey Marmalade.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

shawnyblazes said:


> *I purchased 4 massage creams and one Orange Honey Marmalade.*


@shawnyblazes
From Whom?  MHC?

I wanted the Herbal Hair Cocktail  Wish I woulda' remembered to grab that.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

IDareT'sHair said:


> @shawnyblazes
> From Whom?  MHC?
> 
> I wanted the Herbal Hair Cocktail  Wish I woulda' remembered to grab that.


Cream and Coco @IDareT'sHair


----------



## IDareT'sHair

shawnyblazes said:


> *Cream and Coco*


@shawnyblazes 
Oh...I See.

I still have a "Tincture" Box and x2 DC'ers and x2 Body Creams and finishing up a Spun Sugar Reconstrutor.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My Hattache is out for Delivery!


----------



## Aggie

redecouvert said:


> @Aggie: Thank you  so much I have used henna in the past and enjoyed it very much. Which brand is your current favorite?


I'm not sure if I answered your question from a while back @redecouvert but I really like the Jamila brand of henna a lot. It seem to be the only one that truly colors my hair well.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

IDareT'sHair said:


> @shawnyblazes
> Oh...I See.
> 
> I still have a "Tincture" Box and x2 DC'ers and x2 Body Creams and finishing up a *Spun Sugar Reconstrutor*.




 i have 2 full bottles of this and a half @IDareT'sHair


----------



## Saludable84

IDareT'sHair said:


> Picked up a jar:
> x1 8oz NurCreations Ginger & Mint (THANKYOU = 10%)  Wasn't gonna spend fiddy to get free shipping.
> 
> Decided to get it before it really starts to get warm.
> 
> Will try to hold off on all Butta' (and maybe Creams) purchases this summer.
> 
> What about Ya'll?
> 
> @shawnyblazes @Saludable84 @rileypak @Lita @Beamodel @divachyk @redecouvert @BrownBetty @flyygirlll2 @Shay72 @Eisani @Golden75 @curlyhersheygirl @MileHighDiva
> 
> @Aggie - I know it's warm where you are all the time


I’m using custard right now and it’s working pretty well. May have to add natural grease/pomade to my ends in the summer. Plan on growing all my hair back.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Saludable84 said:


> I’m using custard right now and it’s working pretty well. May have to add natural grease/pomade to my ends in the summer. *Plan on growing all my hair back.*


@Saludable84
And I know you will!...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Lita

My Hattache came today:
x1 b/up AV Choco-Latte
x1 MHC Type 4
x1 CRN Cocoa Nibs


----------



## Lita

Hattache-Shipped
MHC-Shipped

@IDareT'sHair Only thing I really want to try right about now,is Natures Ego”Red Onion Growth Drops”

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Lita
> 
> My Hattache came today:
> x1 b/up AV Choco-Latte
> x1 MHC Type 4
> x1 CRN Cocoa Nibs



@IDareT'sHair  Nice selection from Hattache

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Lita said:


> *Only thing I really want to try right about now,is Natures Ego”Red Onion Growth Drops”*


@Lita
I think Imma go 'head and knock this "mock cart" out I made this a.m...


----------



## Lita

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Lita
> I think Imma go 'head and knock this "mock cart" out I made this a.m...



@IDareT'sHair What all do you have in your cart? Us want to see 

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Lita
Just checked out.  All b/up Creams (before it gets too hot to ship):
x1 Chebe
x1 Carrot
x1 Avocado


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My NurCreations (Kaolin Cleansing Conditioner) came today.


----------



## Lita

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Lita
> Just checked out.  All b/up Creams (before it gets too hot to ship):
> x1 Chebe
> x1 Carrot
> x1 Avocado



@IDareT'sHair  Yummy..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita

IDareT'sHair said:


> My NurCreations (Kaolin Cleansing Conditioner) came today.



@IDareT'sHair Please give a review..I got my eyes on that one too.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Lita
> *Just checked out.  All b/up Creams (before it gets too hot to ship):
> x1 Chebe
> x1 Carrot
> x1 Avocado*


@Lita
It's like you are trapped to spend $50 to avoid crazy shipping costs.  

Will be seriously re-thinking her.  

This was my problem before with this Vendor.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Pulled out my 4oz Nature's Ego Chebe since I just grabbed an 8oz b/up.  I put the Avocado Cream away.

I 'rarely' dig right in to "new products" but felt I needed to.

OT: I should cowash with Stunna on Wash Day, but I better pump the brakes on that one.  I do have another 8oz b/up and will at some point get a 16oz b/up.


----------



## Aggie

I made some herbal tea rinse to use this week consisting of Black tea, HOPS, and Brahmi powder. I used up the bag of black tea already. I may have another one somewhere in my stash, not sure though. 

I will be pulling out my last bags of nettle and sage next. I still have a lot of Horsetail Shavegrass, Burdock Root, Lavender and Calendula to use up as well. 

Once all my herbs are done, I will move on to my ayurveda powders and use those up. 

Currently I have many boxes of Kalpi tone, Brahmi, Amla, Rose Petal powder, A huge bag each of Moringa powder, Bhringaraj powder, Hibiscus powder, and Aloe powder and quite a bit of Fenugreek seeds and powder in my stash.  

I am slowly working my way through this big stash and soon I will be down to JUST MY HGs and nothing more. I am not ever making this stash so big EVER again! I will just be enjoying a few items at a time moving forward.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Aggie said:


> *I am not ever making this stash so big EVER again! I will just be enjoying a few items at a time moving forward.*


@Aggie
Me Either/Me Too! #drowninginproducts

My stash is Ignant.

Will be tryna' whittle it down as well between now & BF.

Hopefully, I can make a dent in it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@rileypak @shawnyblazes 
Have ya'll heard anything from MHC?


----------



## Lita

Sirod rice milk is finished..No back up 
I’m still using Stunna.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak @shawnyblazes
> Have ya'll heard anything from MHC?


I received a shipping notice yesterday


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

I didn’t receive jack @IDareT'sHair


----------



## BrownBetty

I haven't ordered anything. I haven't pulled the trigger on stunna though I should because I need a new leave in/scalp moisturizer to use while I have the crochet braids in.


----------



## divachyk

Finally received my Camille Rose. I will inspect the shipment tomorrow. I ordered 10 items 

@IDareT'sHair, I will continue to use butter throughout the year and buy it when I’m low. That won’t be anytime soon.

Or, buy during a good sale. It was 90 here today so I want equally as protective of a layer to hold the moisture in whether it’s hot or cold.

 Mad I missed puff cuff flash sale.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

shawnyblazes said:


> I didn’t receive jack


@shawnyblazes
Me Either Gurl.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

divachyk said:


> *Finally received my Camille Rose. I will inspect the shipment tomorrow. I ordered 10 items *


@divachyk
New Items or b/ups?


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> Me Either/Me Too! #drowninginproducts
> 
> My stash is Ignant.
> 
> Will be tryna' whittle it down as well between now & BF.
> 
> Hopefully, I can make a dent in it.


Unfortunately a dent will not be made if we keep buying on our way to BF


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Aggie said:


> *Unfortunately a dent will not be made if we keep buying on our way to BF *


@Aggie
.......  You a Mess!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@rileypak
....
Still got nothing from MHC


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Used Up:
x1 Cantu ACV (x1 maybe x2 more)
x1 PJN Rhassoul Clay Wash (no b/ups)
x1 C&P Rice Water & Bamboo Rinse (several b/ups)


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

They sent the Curlz package back , lololol


----------



## IDareT'sHair

shawnyblazes said:


> *They went the Curlz package back , lololol*


@shawnyblazes
  
So, you'll get a refund for it uh?  

You were totally unenthusiastic about it and I know it was a distance to retrieve.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

So, today, I realized (once again) how good NG's DC'ers are!

I really need to stay in my Stash more.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

IDareT'sHair said:


> @shawnyblazes
> 
> So, you'll get a refund for it uh?
> 
> You were totally unenthusiastic about it and I know it was a distance to retrieve.


Yup.  I really did forget to pick it up lolol


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Finally finished up my Hair.   Used up several things this wash day. 

More than likely got b/ups or similar items.  I'm going to really try to make a dent into my Stash over the Summer months.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@shawnyblazes @Lita 
Nature's Ego's Chebe Cream worked better for me on "damp" hair


----------



## Lita

Hattcahe-Was delivered today.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita

IDareT'sHair said:


> @shawnyblazes @Lita
> Nature's Ego's Chebe Cream worked better for me on "damp" hair



@IDareT'sHair @shawnyblazes That's How I use Natures Ego Chebe Cream on damp hair,and it works out great..Very soft hair that’s elongated.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Lita 
Yes, it is very nice on "damp" hair.  

When I first used it, it was on dry hair and it was too 'tacky' feeling and drying.

But excellent on damp/wet hair.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Guess now all I'm waiting on:
x1 8oz GingerMint from NurCreations
MyHoneyChild Order (miscellaneous)


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> .......  You a Mess!


  Well @IDareT'sHair 

You know I'm right .


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Aggie said:


> *Well*
> *You know I'm right* .


@Aggie 
Yes Ma'am you are!

And Imma try to slow it way down.


----------



## Saludable84

I’ve been fighting the urge to search for kanechom


----------



## Aggie

I just bought 3 wigs from ebonyline.com. I have 4 or 5 of in my stash to give away this week. I did give away a few already though so it's time to replenish .


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Dang. Folks still waiting on Product Junkie Naturals products. 


Wow.  She just posted on Instagram. Orders from 04-01 until 04-10 will go out on Monday.  I hope that’s a typo and she meant 05-01.


----------



## rileypak

Saludable84 said:


> I’ve been fighting the urge to search for kanechom


----------



## IDareT'sHair

shawnyblazes said:


> *Dang. Folks still waiting on Product Junkie Naturals products.
> Wow.  She just posted on Instagram. Orders from 04-01 until 04-10 will go out on Monday.  I hope that’s a typo and she meant 05-01.*


@shawnyblazes 
I'm so glad ya'll talked me outta this.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Got a Ship Notice from MHC.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Hey Ladies!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Had to "toss" my 16oz Jar of Alikay Honey & Sage.

It was mad old.   And it had separated in the Fridge, so I knew it was a "goner".

Wish I had used it sooner.  I really enjoyed it when I had it before.


----------



## rileypak

My MHC arrived today


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> *My MHC arrived today*


@rileypak 
NICE!


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> It was mad old.


That's why I'm using the Mielle tonight.
Hopefully I don't get surprised when I open it


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> *Hopefully I don't get surprised when I open it*


@rileypak 
I know Gurl.

I need to stay in my Stash.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@rileypak 
I need to deal with my Claudie too...


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak
> I need to deal with my Claudie too...


Sis, if we don't be on the same page 

I actually almost pulled out a jar of Renew Conditioner for this wash day but decided to wait until I could power through the 16 oz. jar regularly.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> *I actually almost pulled out a jar of Renew Conditioner for this wash day but decided to wait until I could power through the 16 oz. jar regularly.*


@rileypak

I think I have this too!  

And a couple bottles of the Reconstructor, a Leave-In, a Tea etc....


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak
> 
> I think I have this too!
> 
> And a couple bottles of the Reconstructor, a Leave-In, a Tea etc....


I have about 8 Claudie's products left...
Almost all of them are 16oz. though


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> I have about 8 Claudie's products left...
> *Almost all of them are 16oz. though*


@rileypak
I have several too!

I need to really get on those.  I think I will this Wash Day?  At least open something and start using it.


----------



## rileypak

*Used up*
Curls Dynasty Pumpkin Mint Treatment (I have no idea if I have backups; not a repurchase because I'm a PJ and I'll likely be on to some other balancing DC by the time I remember this product  )


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak
> I know Gurl.
> 
> I need to stay in my Stash.


Ended up not using the Mielle since I had half a jar of the Curls Dynasty left. The Mielle lives on for some other wash day.

I've been trying to stay in the main fridge for wash days since the mini fridge has mostly newer products. Trying is the keyword


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Good morning, ladies!


 Im going to go through all my nooks and crannies this weekend. Anything that I cant give away I'll probably list and see if it can go to a new home , or donate it to a womens local shelter. 

Im trying to buy a main house in a few months and I dont want to have to box up products to take again if Im not using them.

I know I do have a lot of 3/4 bottles/jars with products in them.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My NurCreations Ginger-Mint Pomade shipped! b/up.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Used Up:
x1 4oz Nature's Ego Chebe Hair Creme (no b/ups - not an immediate replacement)


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Evening Ladies!

Hope all is well!


----------



## BrownBetty

Hey ladies!

Yall think stunna will do a memorial day sale?  Only line I'm interested in buying.

TGIN is 1/2 off at ulta today only.
I heard target price matches.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Hi Lovelies!

Grabbed a couple things from ST'icals (Free Shipping)


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Unpacked my MHC.  

"Olive You" is super runny and it's Green. 

Wasn't Green back in the day.  It was runny - but not this runny.  Will use this up quickly to get rid of it. 

Thought about making a 2nd order because of the price(s) and to grab my Herbal Cocktail, but I doubt it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Baggying a few hours with:
MHC Coconut Hair Milk


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Lita


----------



## Lita

IDareT'sHair said:


> Unpacked my MHC.
> 
> "Olive You" is super runny and it's Green.
> 
> Wasn't Green back in the day.  It was runny - but not this runny.  Will use this up quickly to get rid of it.
> 
> Thought about making a 2nd order because of the price(s) and to grab my Herbal Cocktail, but I doubt it.



@IDareT'sHair What? It was never green..Oh,nooo formula change..I’ll stay away from that one..I used to use that one too.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Lita



@IDareT'sHair  hello!!

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

It was always green when I got it. I think.  

“Trying to recall “

If I had my fotki I could confirm.  Hmm.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@shawnyblazes @Lita
Every since I've been buying MHC, it has been creamy white.  In fact, all her DC'ers were creamy-white.


----------



## divachyk

IDareT'sHair said:


> @divachyk
> New Items or b/ups?


Some of both.


----------



## divachyk

shawnyblazes said:


> It was always green when I got it. I think.
> 
> “Trying to recall “
> 
> If I had my fotki I could confirm.  Hmm.


I feel like it was green too. 

-edit- T, I see your message above. I must be thinking of something else.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

divachyk said:


> *I feel like it was green too.
> 
> -edit- T, I see your message above. I must be thinking of something else.*


@divachyk @shawnyblazes
I thought all her DC'ers were like a Creamy-White (Honey Hair Mask, Molasses Reconstruct DC'er, "Olive You"? 

I know Alikay has that Green Avocado DC'er.  I really don't remember MHC's being Green though (could have been).  I could be wrong?

Will be using it tomorrow.

eta:  if @chebaby is lurking she will know, cause it was bae for her.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Morning @IDareT'sHair 

I feel its always been lightly tinged green but I could be wrong too!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

shawnyblazes said:


> *Morning
> 
> I feel its always been lightly tinged green but I could be wrong too!*


@shawnyblazes
I do believe you are right.  Not as green as it is now tho'.

Imma use it tomorrow.  It's runny as what! 

I wonder if these were rejects?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My NurCreations Irish Moss, Burdock Root DC'er shipped!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Hello PJ's 

Well it's wash day and I'm tryna' knock some things out the way.

Doing a Treatment with: NurCreations Avocado and Green Tea Hair Treatment.  Making me remember why I loved it so much!  (Good Stuff)


----------



## IDareT'sHair

So the MHC "Olive You" still performs the same, so I grabbed a 16oz.

The Herbal Cocktail was OOS.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Still pluggin' along in my Stash.  Should pull out some Claudie's. 

I need to really focus on some of my older items.

Waiting On:
NurCreations
Soultanicals
MyHoneyChild


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

I’m trying not to buy anything. 
Tempted to color my hair for my birthday.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

shawnyblazes said:


> I’m trying not to buy anything.
> *Tempted to color my hair for my birthday.*


@shawnyblazes 
Nice!  When's the Big-Day?

Me Too!  As far as tryna' hold it down w/o buying anything else.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

IDareT'sHair said:


> @shawnyblazes
> Nice!  When's the Big-Day?
> 
> Me Too!  As far as tryna' hold it down w/o buying anything else.



June 12th.  Not sure though.  Thinking about shades of brown.  @IDareT'sHair


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Hey Ladies!


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Im at work for 12 hours today and tomorrow. Lawd, it sounded good at the time.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

shawnyblazes said:


> Im at work for 12 hours today and tomorrow.* Lawd, it sounded good at the time.*


@shawnyblazes
...... (no it don't). 

You need to rest.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

IDareT'sHair said:


> @shawnyblazes
> ...... (no it don't).
> 
> You need to rest.



double time today and triple time tomorrow.  My eyes were like this,  @IDareT'sHair


----------



## Saludable84

I’m going to go through my stash and use the summer to go through a good amount of stuff. At this point, if I don’t make it, then I want no more than 3 product lines. 

Cash me in October, how bout dat!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

shawnyblazes said:


> *double time today and triple time tomorrow.  My eyes were like this, *


@shawnyblazes 
I know. I know.

But remember to rejuvenate and take care of you.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Saludable84 
Good Plan!


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

2 hours to go.

Lawdddddddddddddddddd!!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@shawnyblazes
Make sure you get some real rest.....


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

@IDareT'sHair What are you up to today?


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

good morning ladies!!

Back at it. Lets see how today fairs. Thankful to have another day though.

Remembering those that came before me and after me in service today.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@shawnyblazes 
....
Thinking of You!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My MHC (x1 16oz "Olive You") Shipped

ETA: Sarenzo Today Only 30% off $30.00 Code = MEMORIAL


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@shawnyblazes


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

@IDareT'sHair  Hey Sugahtoes

 Im on break. Hows your day?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@shawnyblazes
How's your Hair feeling today?  I just generously spritzed some XCel21 on and put some MHC Coconut Milk on top.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

shawnyblazes said:


> *Hey Sugahtoes
> Im on break. Hows your day?*


@shawnyblazes
So far so good.

Any day "off" for me, is a good day!


Gone and make dat moneeeeeee Sis!

ETA:  How's the PJ betta' know as J?


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

IDareT'sHair said:


> @shawnyblazes
> So far so good.
> 
> Any day "off" for me, is a good day!
> 
> 
> Gone and make dat moneeeeeee Sis!
> 
> ETA:  How's the PJ betta' know as J?



Hes doing good,  home wrecking shop @IDareT'sHair


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

So, I saw a review of this.

Why is it $40 for 8 ozs ?

https://pardonaturals.com/products/...93607&utm_source=fomo&utm_medium=notification


----------



## rileypak

shawnyblazes said:


> So, I saw a review of this.
> 
> Why is it $40 for 8 ozs ?
> 
> https://pardonaturals.com/products/...93607&utm_source=fomo&utm_medium=notification


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

rileypak said:


>



It foams up and cleans the scalp. But $48??? It’s on sale for $40.  

I can make this.  I need the essential oils


----------



## BrownBetty

shawnyblazes said:


> So, I saw a review of this.
> 
> Why is it $40 for 8 ozs ?
> 
> https://pardonaturals.com/products/...93607&utm_source=fomo&utm_medium=notification



What!?  These regular degular ingredients are worth $40 for 8 oz?
I haven't purchased anything hair related and don't plan to.  I need to get through my stash.


----------



## BrownBetty

Curl dynasty is in target now.  I may try the curling cream.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

BrownBetty said:


> *Curl dynasty is in target now.  I may try the curling cream.*


@BrownBetty 

Good to know!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My NurCreations Ginger-Mint Pomade (b/up came today).

Finished up my Kindred Butters Naomi.

Unless I find one in my Stash.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Greetings PJs of the Highest Order!....

Hope all is well.  Waiting on ST'icals and HV (both slo' pokes)

Wanna stay up in this Stash. 

I plan to make a good dent by BF.

What Ya'll doing?


----------



## Lita

@IDareT'sHair Good morning! 

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## divachyk

Hey Ladies!!


----------



## Lita

divachyk said:


> Hey Ladies!!



@divachyk Good evening!

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Waiting on Cream and Coco

 lead time was 10-14 business days.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Evenin' Ladies!

My MHC came today.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ship Notice from: Hairveda!...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@shawnyblazes 
.....


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@shawnyblazes
After I finish up this bottle of XCel21 ...I think imma start using C&P's Chebe Mint Treatment and will probably use this throughout the rest of the summer.

I may return back to XCel21 possibly in the fall?

I need to use C&P Chebe Mint for a while to really see how I like it and I have multiple bottles (due to Sales and Bundle offers).

I have x1 bottle of XCel left right now, I think?  Maybe x2.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

IDareT'sHair said:


> @shawnyblazes
> After I finish up this bottle of XCel21 ...I think imma start using C&P's Chebe Mint Treatment and will probably use this throughout the rest of the summer.
> 
> I may return back to XCel21 possibly in the fall?
> 
> I need to use C&P Chebe Mint for a while to really see how I like it and I have multiple bottles (due to Sales and Bundle offers).
> 
> I have x1 bottle of XCel left right now, I think?  Maybe x2.



i havent used the Xcel since Im using Stunnarice   

 I really like that stuff @IDareT'sHair


----------



## BrownBetty

SSI
40% off entire site- 'HELLOTAHITI'


----------



## IDareT'sHair

shawnyblazes said:


> *i havent used the Xcel since Im using Stunnarice
> 
> I really like that stuff*


@shawnyblazes
Yeah

I gotta remember I have x2 16oz of Stunna L-I.  I won't be reupping on XCel anytime soon.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

IDareT'sHair said:


> @shawnyblazes
> Yeah
> 
> I gotta remember I have x2 16oz of Stunna L-I.  I won't be reupping on XCel anytime soon.




Me either.   I might gift it to someone.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@shawnyblazes
I might use Stunna tomorrow.  I really like it too!...


----------



## Aggie

Good Evening ladies . 

I got me a bottle of Dudley's DRC 28 Protein Treatment earlier in the week and today I picked up a huge jar of Dudley's Cream Protein. The latter is used right after rinsing out the DRC 28 to soften the hair.

I may use them both this weekend. I haven't touched my hair in maybe 3 weeks this weekend. I haven't been in the mood at all . 

I'm still not in the mood to wash it but I can't stand stinky hair so I know I will have to do something, even if I just shampoo it standing up in the shower. Have a great washing and rinsing weekend ladies.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Aggie 
*cough*

If you Pre-Poo with something tonight - you'll have to rinse it out Tomorrow.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@shawnyblazes
What you DC'ing with?


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> *cough*
> 
> If you Pre-Poo with something tonight - you'll have to rinse it out Tomorrow.


. Cute @IDareT'sHair. I see what you tryna say but I have work in the morning so dat ain't hapnin' tonight.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Aggie said:


> *. Cute I see what you tryna say but I have work in the morning so dat ain't hapnin' tonight.*


@Aggie
I tried didn't I Sis?...


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> I tried didn't I Sis?...


@IDareT'sHair, You sure did and I appreciate all your efforts to get me off the hair-lazy couch. Once I start again just once, my zeal most likely will return but right now, I'm doing the @rileypak thing .


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Aggie said:


> * I appreciate all your efforts to get off the hair-lazy couch.* *but right now, I'm doing the* @rileypak *thing* .


@Aggie

@rileypak is a "Pro"!  She will work a Wash-Week


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> 
> @rileypak is a "Pro"!  She will work a Wash-Week


Well Muddos! A whole week huh? She really is a Pro. Dunno if I can even keep up with her  But I can certainly try .


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Aggie said:


> *Well Muddos! A whole week huh? She really is a Pro. Dunno if I can even keep up with her  But I can certainly try* .


@Aggie
Gurl...She has a Method. 

I don't quite know how it works?

But I think everyday she does a little something until she gets it done


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> Gurl...She has a Method.    I don't quite know how it works?
> 
> But I think everyday she does a little something until she gets done


 @IDareT'sHair, OMG! . Are you serious? I am floored by this piece of info.  I wonder how well it works? Maybe you can enlighten us - @rileypak !


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Aggie said:


> *OMG! . Are you serious? I am floored by this piece of info.  I wonder how well it works? Maybe you can enlighten us -* @rileypak !


@Aggie
Gurl..even Einstein can't figure that one out!...


----------



## rileypak

@Aggie
@IDareT'sHair

The Wash Days goes as follows (most of the time, I'll wrap it up in two days though...):
Day 1 - Light detangling
Day 2 - Scalp treatment, cleanse and DC
Day 3 - Post-wash & style

Now when the laziness really hit, the Wash Week goes as follows:
Day 1- Deep detangle and scalp treatment
Day 3 (cause I'll need a break  ) - Cleanse and DC
Day 4 - Post-wash & style

Wraps, turbans, and slap caps stay on deck for all the in-between


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@rileypak
...
Gurl....You need a PhD from MIT to figure out how you and @GGsKin do what ya'll be doin'.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

I’m about to drop the little one off later this afternoon and then find someone to take my crochet braids out for me. 


I have to work tomorrow early so I’m debating if I should wait until I get off to do my hair.  It’s gonna take all day to dry. Then turn around and put a hat on imma be mad. 

June 6 I’m getting highlights so my hair has to come down this weekend. I’m so excited.


----------



## Aggie

rileypak said:


> @Aggie
> @IDareT'sHair
> 
> The Wash Days goes as follows (most of the time, I'll wrap it up in two days though...):
> Day 1- Light detangling
> Day 2 - Scalp treatment, cleanse and DC
> Day 3 - Post-wash & style
> 
> Now when the laziness really hit, the Wash Week goes as follows:
> Day 1- Deep detangle and scalp treatment
> Day 3 (cause I'll need a break  ) - Cleanse and DC
> Day 4 - Post-wash & style
> 
> Wraps, turbans, and slap caps stay on deck for all the in-between


@rileypak 

Wow girl. You have this down to a science .


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Should use up a couple things this wash day.  I must continue to get my stash down between now and BF.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@rileypak 
What's Up Sis?


----------



## rileypak

@IDareT'sHair

Nothing much. Just trying to decide if I'm going to eat right quick or just nap. 
Leaning towards the nap


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Used Up:
x1 NG Rosemary & Parsley Pomade (this was a custom, since she discontinued it) so I have no b/up.

Will do another "Custom" when it cools down maybe around BF.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Mornin' PJ's of the Highest Order!...

So, I went back in last night and got x2 of SSI's new Cowash Conditioners.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My ST'icals Shipped! I just remember what I got....


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Hi Ladies!


----------



## Aggie

Morning all!

Used up a bottle of Bambu shampoo and moving on to my Baba de Caracol shampoo next.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

My cream and coco shipping info just arrived.

Ordered 05/15

5 items ( 4 , 4oz bottles and 1 8oz jar )


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Baggying w/Stunnababez


----------



## Saludable84

I just washed  I’m lazy so, let’s just say I had to pull out the 3-minute DC 

In other news. I may have to blame the rice water because my hair has been a breeze to detangle with my tangle teezer brush. Like, no struggles. That’s the only thing I’ve changed or added in. I don’t even have to use the wide tooth. My scalp is also feeling much better. If only I could figure out the smell.


----------



## Aggie

Been buying some wigs since I had to throw out 2 and gave away 1 this afternoon. 

*I bought 3 city girl curlz wigs from www.cityrepublik.com. *

I bought the following wigs there because they were buy 2 get 1 free:

Raven Super Curlz in the color Cookie
Syza Curlz in the color Lion Babe
and Jade Curlz in the color Blonde Ombre


----------



## Aggie

*I went crazy and bought 2 more wigs from ebonyline.com:*

Bobbi Boss Davina in the color 613
and It's A Wig Fanny in the color F3240

I am really getting into wigs with a lot of color now. I wore a few and got tons of compliments from so many people. So yeah...color it is moving forward. I will still get some black ones in between. 

My 3 Bobbi Boss Zelena wigs are here and I played around with one of them in the color 4/27/30 (I think that's the color) and love  love it. It is big but cute.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Saludable84 said:


> In other news. I may have to blame the rice water because my hair has been a breeze to detangle with my tangle teezer brush. Like, no struggles. That’s the only thing I’ve changed or added in. I don’t even have to use the wide tooth. My scalp is also feeling much better. *If only I could figure out the smell.*


@Saludable84 
You summed it up quite well...."Doodie Dipe-y"


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@shawnyblazes
Will be baggying in the evening with Stunna for a while.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My Hairveda came today and my SSI Shipped!


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Good morning!!!!

I still havent taken my crochet down . My hair appt is tomorrow!

Luckily I get off at 2 pm today, so I will tackle it. I just need to wash and condition, then use a leave in and dry. My hair will be probably washed again anyways


----------



## oneastrocurlie

shawnyblazes said:


> My cream and coco shipping info just arrived.
> 
> Ordered 05/15
> 
> 5 items ( 4 , 4oz bottles and 1 8oz jar )



That's outrageous


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

oneastrocurlie said:


> That's outrageous



Yup! @oneastrocurlie 

 supposedly they opened a new store. Expanded.  More workers and still during sales it took this long.  I low key gave up on her a long time ago. Wish them well but shipping for them takes too long.  I'll drive by the store when im in NC to check it out one day


----------



## oneastrocurlie

shawnyblazes said:


> Yup! @oneastrocurlie
> 
> supposedly they opened a new store. Expanded.  More workers and still during sales it took this long.  I low key gave up on her a long time ago. Wish them well but shipping for them takes too long.  I'll drive by the store when im in NC to check it out one day



Sounds like nothing has changed since I like bought from her years ago. Smh.


----------



## Saludable84

shawnyblazes said:


> My cream and coco shipping info just arrived.
> 
> Ordered 05/15
> 
> 5 items ( 4 , 4oz bottles and 1 8oz jar )


I got an email from her a week ago I think. I was looking at the email trying to remember what I ordered until I realized I didnt order anything. Then I saw when the email said the sale took place and the date the email was sent


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Evenin' Ladies!

My ST'icals and SSI #1 should be here tomorrow and Friday.  Not sure when SSI #2 will ship?

They may have put both SSI orders in x1 Box?  

Tryna' keep my head down and stay in my Stash.


----------



## Aggie

Good evening my wonderful e-friends .

I don't know if you remembered me ordering some wigs from 2 sites less than 48 hours ago...

Well anyway, I already got a shipping notification from both of them - one yesterday and the other today, which is a at least 4 days early for each of them.

I am very happy and pleasantly surprised by this I'll have you all know . I especially can't wait for the ones from city girl curlz - these are the ones I'm most excited about getting.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Aggie
You described your Wigs as Big & Colorful


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> You described your Wigs as Big & Colorful


@IDareT'sHair 

I did! Those colors are so different from what I'm accustomed to wearing and believe it or not, I am so excited about color in my wigs these days and lovin' it


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> Evenin' Ladies!
> 
> *Tryna' keep my head down and stay in my Stash*.



All the best with your efforts in getting that stash down girlie


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Aggie said:


> All the best with your efforts in getting that stash down girlie


@Aggie
  
Who You Tellin' Gurl? Don't I know it?

I feel like I'm on a 5 year plan


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> 
> Who You Tellin' Gurl? Don't I know it?
> 
> I feel like I'm on a 5 year plan


@IDareT'sHair 
Uhh, you could do it in 5 years right? Correction.... I mean, I pray that you can do it in 5 years


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Aggie said:


> *Uhh, you could do it in 5 years right? Correction.... I mean, I pray that you can do it in 5 years *


@Aggie
Funny we're discussing this, cuz I just thought about the very thing about an hour or so ago!

 (in my head)

Aggressively speaking *cough* I guess I could "possibly" get it done within 5 years.  I should have started when @curlyhersheygirl did.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Aggie said:


> *I did! Those colors are so different from what I'm accustomed to wearing and believe it or not, I am so excited about color in my wigs these days and lovin' it *


@Aggie

I know you are Rockin' Em Too!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@shawnyblazes 
...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My SSI is "Out For Delivery"


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Im so jealous, I wish mine was out for delivery @IDareT'sHair 

Gooood morning!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

shawnyblazes said:


> *Im so jealous, I wish mine was out for delivery
> Gooood morning!!*


@shawnyblazes
 
I know you do!

That's how I was feelin' when everybody was getting their Stunna - but me.  

So I know how you feel....


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

IDareT'sHair said:


> @shawnyblazes
> 
> I know you do!
> 
> That's how I was feelin' when everybody was getting their Stunna - but me.
> 
> So I know how you feel....



LOL, I gotta get to other stuff anyways. At least thats what Im telling myself @IDareT'sHair 

 Im good though, ready to get off and I have 6 hours to go, lol.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My SSI Overnight Mask came today!

Soultanicals should be here tomorrow.

SSI#2 (the Cowash) still has not shipped.


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> Funny we're discussing this, cuz I just thought about the very thing about an hour or so ago!
> 
> (in my head)
> 
> Aggressively speaking *cough* I guess I could "possibly" get it done within 5 years.  I should have started when @curlyhersheygirl did.



I didn't know @curlyhersheygirl  was reducing her stash too. Girl I'm with her @IDareT'sHair. I am reducing to the bare minimum....except my wigs


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> 
> I know you are Rockin' Em Too!


@IDareT'sHair 

Yes Ma'am, I sure am


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Aggie said:


> *Yes Ma'am, I sure am*


@Aggie 
I wouldn't expect anything less


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Aggie said:


> * I am reducing to the bare minimum....*


@Aggie
I already know I am on the 5+ year plan.

My Soultanicals came btw (just x2 items tho')


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Aggie
I think "we" can do this!...

I wanna at least buy "less" from now until BF and use up what I have. 

And I "feel" I am doing a good job.... no really.  Seriously. *cough*


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> I think "we" can do this!...
> 
> I wanna at least buy "less" from now until BF and use up what I have.
> 
> And I "feel" I am doing a good job.... no really.  Seriously. *cough*


 @IDareT'sHair ,  

Okay just watching you from the sidelines while you replenish that humongous stash of yours


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Aggie said:


> *Okay just watching you from the sidelines while you replenish that humongous stash of yours*


@Aggie
Nope! 

Imma work on it.  

Definitely a work in progress.  

I will get it down tho' between now and BF.  Watch!


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> Nope!
> 
> Imma work on it.
> 
> Definitely a work in progress.
> 
> I will get it down tho' between now and BF.  Watch!


@IDareT'sHair 

Okay hon. I'm just teasing you  but at the same time pushing you to do it... get that stash down, wayyyy down so we can celebrate.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Aggie said:


> *Okay hon. I'm just teasing you  but at the same time pushing you to do it*


@Aggie 
Aww...I know Sis.

Working on it.  By the way, used up: x1 CO Overnight Hair Mask (x2 b/ups maybe?)


----------



## Aggie

@IDareT'sHair 

I think I finished up all my CO Overnight Masks. Don't know if I'll get more since I can get Matrix Ultra Conditioning Mask on the ground and it pretty much does the same thing.

I did however finish up a 16 oz jar of Follicle Care Coco Rose Conditioner to detangle with just before putting my hair up in a bun to wear for a couple of weeks.

I have a 64 oz jar of the Coco Rose still left in my stash. I like it a lot for detangling. The Crece Pelo Deep Conditioner is great for detangling my hair as well. So between these two that I can get on the ground, I'm good for now.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Aggie
Well See.....
We are "Boff" using up stuff!...


----------



## Aggie

I also just used up my last jar of MO Curling Custard. I like this one a lot and will probably replenish during BF sale.


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> Well See.....
> We are "Boff" using up stuff!...


@IDareT'sHair,

I can't wait to get down to only 2 large bins of hair stuff instead of 11 

ETA:

Nope make that 13 bins. I forgot the ones in my bedroom


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Aggie said:


> *I can't wait to get down to only 2 large bins of hair stuff instead of 11
> Nope make that 13 bins. I forgot the ones in my bedroom*


@Aggie 
I'm right there with you.  

And I keep forgetting I have a lot stuff in a small refrig in my garage.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Aggie 
I may use up some stuff during Wash Day tomorrow...


----------



## Aggie

Oh


IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> I may use up some stuff during Wash Day tomorrow...


@IDareT'sHair,

I hope to use up at least one of my moisturizers this month.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Aggie said:


> *Oh, I hope to use up at least one of my moisturizers this month.*


@Aggie
Welp *cough*  We have 23 days to use up x1 or x2 things.


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> Welp *cough*  We have 23 days to use up x1 or x2 things.


I'm doing the low manipulation thing with my hair but I can still moisturize my ends without combing or detangling my hair so I think this is feasible, right @IDareT'sHair?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Aggie said:


> I'm doing the low manipulation thing with my hair* but I can still moisturize my ends without combing or detangling my hair so I think this is feasible, right?*


@Aggie
Yeah, I guess? - if that's the premise of the Low-Manipulation process.  I'm not familiar with it.

I did see that thread, but didn't read it.  How long do you not manipulate?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

IDareT'sHair said:


> *Welp *cough*  We have 23 days to use up x1 or x2 things*.


@Aggie
If you have any Spritzes - you should be able to use one up, shouldn't you?


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> Yeah, I guess? - if that's the premise of the Low-Manipulation process.  I'm not familiar with it.
> 
> I did see that thread, but didn't read it.  *How long do you not manipulate?*


@IDareT'sHair

2 weeks at a time but manipulation in the challenge means actual detangling.


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> If you have any Spritzes - you should be able to use one up, shouldn't you?


@IDareT'sHair 

I have a few but I want to use up the ones I have in jars. I'll work it out somehow.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Aggie said:


> *I want to use up the ones I have in jars. I'll work it out somehow.*


@Aggie
Put it in a bottle and Spritz away!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Used Up:
x1 CO Overnight Mask (several b/ups)
x1 JMonique Naturals Cleansing Conditioner (don't think I have a b/up? but will repurchase)
x1 MHC "Olive You" (x1 8oz & x1 16oz b/up)
x1 Vial of Salerm
x1 Bottle of ST'icals Knot Glide (no b/ups)

@Aggie   btw/Cute Avi.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

I used of Mane Choice 24karat gold gel on J. Not a repurchase

Threw away 1/3 liter of Soultanicals Knot Glide, I was using on him. Not a repurchase.

(thinking cap on ). ..... 

Almost finished with Shescentit Pomegranate Spray,  Liked it but not a repurchase
Half way thru a bottle of the Pomegranate Moisture Milk,  Its not amazing, so not a repurchase.

Almost finished Devacurl Buildup Buster and  Wash Day wonder While I like both, I dont love them. Not a repurchase


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@shawnyblazes


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

IDareT'sHair said:


> @shawnyblazes



Hey sugahtoes!  How are you today @IDareT'sHair  ?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

shawnyblazes said:


> *Hey sugahtoes!*  How are you today  ?


@shawnyblazes
I bust out Laffin' every time you say that!

For some reason...that just makes me Cackle.

How's Little PJ-J?

ETA: Got a Graduation thing today. 

I hope this is the last invite I get.  I don't even know these folks chirrrrrrrrrrens.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

IDareT'sHair said:


> @shawnyblazes
> I bust out Laffin' every time you say that!
> 
> For some reason...that just makes me Cackle.   (  )
> 
> How's Little PJ-J?  ( Hes tearing my house up while Im at work)
> 
> ETA: Got a Graduation thing today.
> 
> I hope this is the last invite I get.  *I don't even know these folks chirrrrrrrrrrens*.



LOLOLOL @IDareT'sHair


----------



## IDareT'sHair

shawnyblazes said:


> *LOLOLOL*


@shawnyblazes
GURL!... You already know.

You know how werk & werkfolk is...

ETA: I'm still looking for my "Thank You Note" from the 1st one. (i guess that ol' skool uh? or is it just good manners?)  i'm confused?


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

IDareT'sHair said:


> @shawnyblazes
> GURL!... You already know.
> 
> You know how werk & werkfolk is...
> 
> ETA: I'm still looking for my "Thank You Note" from the 1st one. (i guess that ol' skool uh? or is it just good manners?)  i'm confused?



Both, however it seems to be fading away. @IDareT'sHair


----------



## IDareT'sHair

shawnyblazes said:


> *Both, however it seems to be fading away. *


@shawnyblazes
Good Manners last a life-time.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Okay.  I might have to fool with Cream and Coco @IDareT'sHair


ETA, Nah, someone has to have something similar. I cant fool with that woman.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@shawnyblazes 
Very Nice!

So...that's the results of that Orange Marmalade "stuff"?


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

IDareT'sHair said:


> @shawnyblazes
> Very Nice!
> 
> So...that's the results of that Orange Marmalade "stuff"?


Yes, it’s a nice styler so far. The shine is really nice as well @IDareT'sHair


----------



## IDareT'sHair

shawnyblazes said:


> *Yes, it’s a nice styler so far. The shine is really nice as well*


@shawnyblazes
Now I ain't say their stuff wasn't goodt, but I'm doubtful if I buy anything else from there.  

Both the products and the shipping cost too much (for me).

I sucked it up and bought those two DC'ers a while back, and still haven't used them because I knew I probably never get b/ups.

The Body Cremes are delicious as well.  So are the Oils.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Aggie 
You check out my "Use Up List" this wash-day?...

I am going to keep knockin' 'em down this summer and see where I end up.

I thought about adding a mid-week Cowash to the mix - this summer but decided against it.


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> You check out my "Use Up List" this wash-day?...
> 
> I am going to keep knockin' 'em down this summer and see where I end up.
> 
> I thought about adding a mid-week Cowash to the mix - this summer but decided against it.


@IDareT'sHair 

No I haven't. I'll go check it out now.


----------



## Aggie

Okay @IDareT'sHair 

Where is the list please?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

IDareT'sHair said:


> *Used Up:*
> *x1 CO Overnight Mask (several b/ups)
> x1 JMonique Naturals Cleansing Conditioner (don't think I have a b/up? but will repurchase)
> x1 MHC "Olive You" (x1 8oz & x1 16oz b/up)
> x1 Vial of Salerm
> x1 Bottle of ST'icals Knot Glide (no b/ups)*


@Aggie


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie


@IDareT'sHair

Heyyyy! "Snaps Fangers" You go girl. Now we can celebrate with the quickness  

Strike a pose girl !


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> Used Up:
> x1 CO Overnight Mask (several b/ups)
> x1 JMonique Naturals Cleansing Conditioner (don't think I have a b/up? but will repurchase)
> x1 MHC "Olive You" (x1 8oz & x1 16oz b/up)
> x1 Vial of Salerm
> x1 Bottle of ST'icals Knot Glide (no b/ups)
> 
> @Aggie   btw/Cute Avi.


Ohhhh, yeah girl. I am so proud of you @IDareT'sHair and thanks for the compliments hon .


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Aggie said:


> *Heyyyy! "Snaps Fangers" You go girl. Now we can celebrate with the quickness *


@Aggie
But.....We need like "tubs" gone!  

Trust me, that was just a teeny tiny drop in the bucket.


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> But.....We need like "tubs" gone!
> 
> Trust me, that was just a teeny tiny drop in the bucket.


I know love, but progress is everything @IDareT'sHair.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Aggie said:


> *I know love, but progress is everything*


@Aggie
I guess you could look at it that way?

I'm on a mission to minimize my stash before BF.


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> I guess you could look at it that way?
> 
> I'm on a mission to minimize my stash.


@IDareT'sHair 

Let's do it together. You know I need help in the wig department


----------



## Aggie

Man if I buy another wig, my natural hair will come off and slap me silly 

ETA:

Funny thing is, I was just searching another wig site for more...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Aggie said:


> *Let's do it together. You know I need help in the wig department *


@Aggie
We'll all get there.  And we will do it together.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Aggie said:


> *Man if I buy another wig, my natural hair will come off and slap me silly *


@Aggie
It's so easy.  It always looks good. Never a Bad Hair Day. You still can get to your Hair.  And it is protecting your Hair at the same time.

It's a WIN all the way around.


----------



## Aggie

I am still itching for more wigs @IDareT'sHair and God knows I don't need anymore. That Vanessa Super Diana one in the blondish color is the bomb.com


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> It's so easy.  It always looks good. Never a Bad Hair Day. You still can get to your Hair.  And it is protecting your Hair at the same time.
> 
> It's a WIN all the way around.


@IDareT'sHair 

Girl you are supposed to be discouraging me. This is the complete opposite right here ^^


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Aggie
It's a great protetive style, because you can still get to your Hair.  You don't need anybody sewin' & gluin'.

You can just plop it on yo' head and


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> It's a great protetive style, because you can still get to your Hair.  You don't need anybody sewin' & gluin'.
> 
> You can just plop it on yo' head and


@IDareT'sHair

I suppose it saves me on the money I would need to spend on getting an install. Plus my synthetic wigs are a ton cheaper than human weaves and the cost of the install itself. Okay you have another great point here.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Aggie
Speaking of QB, I have the Pomade they have for itchy scalp, I haven't used.  I think it's a Lavender and Tea-Tree (maybe?)

I have a 16oz Jar of BRBC (I think?).  If not, I have an 8oz  in my Stash.

At some point, I'd like another abcdefghijk Butter.


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> Speaking of QB, I have the Pomade they have for itchy scalp, I haven't used.  I think it's a Lavender and Tea-Tree (maybe?)
> At some point, I'd like* another abcdefghijk Butter*.


@IDareT'sHair

The bolded cracks me up every time I see it because I know that's not the name.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Aggie
I love the fact that I can get to my Hair.  It always looks nice.  And it's low manipulation right? See...it's not all bad.

But you don't need to buy anymore


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Aggie
I bought x3 of Bekura's new DC'er when she had that Free Shipping and 25% Sale or whatever it was when all that new stuff launched?  

I can't wait to try it, but I got waaaayyyy too much other stuff to think about getting to right now.  I prolly won't get around to those until 2020...


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> I bought x3 of Bekura's new DC'er when she had that Free Shipping and 25% Sale or whatever it was when all that new stuff launched?
> 
> I can't wait to try it, but I got waaaayyyy too much other stuff to think about getting to right now.  I prolly won't get around to those until 2020...


@IDareT'sHair 

I have no idea what her new stuff are. I am too scurred to check because I might be tempted to try something new.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Aggie said:


> *I have no idea what her new stuff are. I am too scurred to check because I might be tempted to try something new.*


@Aggie
They messed up one of my orders and sent me some kind of Creamy-Oil I think it's something called Moon Oil Serum or something like that.

But the DC'er was the only thing I bought.


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> They messed up one of my orders and sent me some kind of Creamy-Oil I think it's something called Moon-Oil Serum or something like that.
> 
> But the DC'er was the only thing I bought.


. That would really annoy me especially since I have to have my stuff shipped internationally


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Aggie said:


> . *That would really annoy me especially since I have to have my stuff shipped internationally *


@Aggie
They sent me that Oil Serum "complimentary" since they messed up my order.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@shawnyblazes
Mornin' Lady Bug!

How's 2nd day Hair feeling?  

It was looking awfully lush and delicious yesterday.

Will Spritz in a few with Stunna.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

IDareT'sHair said:


> @shawnyblazes
> Mornin' Lady Bug!
> 
> How's 2nd day Hair feeling?
> 
> It was looking awfully lush and delicious yesterday.
> 
> Will Spritz in a few with Stunna.


Gooood morning!!!

Come get me, I have 5 hours to gooooo!!! 

All I did was put some ponytails in and put my scarf on top.  Took them off this morning ,shook and kept it moving, Feeling soft and Looking good.  Im washing tomorrow though!!! @IDareT'sHair


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@shawnyblazes 
Why you washin' tonight Ms. Blazes?


----------



## Aggie

Morning ladies and having my . 

Just got home from church - early morning service today. Sometimes I go to the later one but today I wanted to be home earlier. 

I have some ironing to do and maybe will sneak in a little exercise but my hair is doing good for now since I washed and DC'ed it  on Friday.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

IDareT'sHair said:


> @shawnyblazes
> Why you washin' tonight Ms. Blazes?



I wannnnnna wash and go!!!! My scalp is a little itchy as well @IDareT'sHair


----------



## IDareT'sHair

shawnyblazes said:


> *I wannnnnna wash and go!!!! My scalp is a little itchy as well*


@shawnyblazes
Oh I see.

What are you using this evening?


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

IDareT'sHair said:


> @shawnyblazes
> Oh I see.
> 
> What are you using this evening?


I dunno.  I’m not going to wash until tomorrow.  Once I get off work I’ll start digging in my stash. It’s so fun planning what to use @IDareT'sHair


----------



## IDareT'sHair

shawnyblazes said:


> *Once I get off work I’ll start digging in my stash.* *It’s so fun planning what to use*


@shawnyblazes 
This!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Aggie said:


> *Just got home from church - early morning service today. Sometimes I go to the later one but today I wanted to be home earlier. *


@Aggie 
Hey Lady!

Glad you get to start your day a bit earlier.

Enjoy!


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> Hey Lady!
> 
> Glad you get to start your day a bit earlier.
> 
> Enjoy!


@IDareT'sHair 

Enjoy yours too hon.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I'm really loving SSI's Marshmallow & Marula and the Seyani Butter.  

I forgot how much I liked these and how delicious they smell.

You miss all that goodness when you are on "stash overload" it's hard to enjoy what you do have.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Evenin' Ladies!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Got Shipping Notice from SSI for 2nd Order


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Happy Monday PJ's!...

Make it a Great Week!


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Whoooooohooooo 


Gooood morning.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@shawnyblazes
You doin' your Hurr today right?


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

IDareT'sHair said:


> @shawnyblazes
> You doin' your Hurr today right?



The way I’m laid up on this couch  I dunno sis.  Lololol.  It’s rainy here. So , we will see.  @IDareT'sHair


----------



## IDareT'sHair

shawnyblazes said:


> *The way I’m laid up on this couch  I dunno sis*.  Lololol.  It’s rainy here. So , we will see.


@shawnyblazes 
 
Get Up Off That Couch!


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

IDareT'sHair said:


> @shawnyblazes
> 
> Get Up Off That Couch!


I’m  on vacation.   It’s lovely.  @IDareT'sHair


----------



## IDareT'sHair

shawnyblazes said:


> *I’m  on vacation.   It’s lovely.*


@shawnyblazes 
Well in that case. 

Rest My Little Blazes!  You deserve it.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

IDareT'sHair said:


> @shawnyblazes
> Well in that case.
> 
> Rest My Little Blazes!  You deserve it.



I’m gonna do my hair today though @IDareT'sHair


----------



## IDareT'sHair

shawnyblazes said:


> *I’m gonna do my hair today though*


@shawnyblazes
Okay....so what are you usin'?


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

IDareT'sHair said:


> @shawnyblazes
> Okay....so what are you usin'?



I haven’t worked that out yet. Ayurvedic wash.  Followed by a cowash.  Then style.   @IDareT'sHair


----------



## IDareT'sHair

TMC has 50%!  No Code Needed.  Picked Up:
x2 of their Pear Overnight Hair Masks

@shawnyblazes @rileypak


----------



## IDareT'sHair

IDareT'sHair said:


> *TMC has 50%!  No Code Needed.*  Picked Up:
> x2 of their Pear Overnight Hair Masks
> 
> @shawnyblazes @rileypak


@shawnyblazes @rileypak

TODAY ONLY!


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> TMC has 50%!  No Code Needed.  Picked Up:
> x2 of their Pear Overnight Hair Masks
> 
> @shawnyblazes @rileypak


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


>


@rileypak
Oh NOOOO  Not Me???

Sorry Girl


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak
> Oh NOOOO  Not Me???
> 
> Sorry Girl


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> TMC has 50%!  No Code Needed.  Picked Up:
> x2 of their Pear Overnight Hair Masks
> 
> @shawnyblazes @rileypak





IDareT'sHair said:


> @shawnyblazes @rileypak
> 
> TODAY ONLY!


And then you tag me twice!!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@rileypak @shawnyblazes
*cough* I guess I shoulda' mentioned it was just on Prickly Pear, Peach & Black Tea and Passion/Dragon Fruit.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


>





rileypak said:


> *And then you tag me twice!!!*


@rileypak
Dang!

You in a Fightin' Mood...


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak @shawnyblazes
> *cough* I guess I shoulda' mentioned it was just on Prickly Pear, Peach & Black Tea and Passion/Dragon Fruit.


All collections I wanted to try


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> *All collections I wanted to try*


@rileypak
Sorry Gurl


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

I don’t like TMC @IDareT'sHair


----------



## IDareT'sHair

shawnyblazes said:


> *I don’t like TMC *


@shawnyblazes
I remembered that after I posted!...

ETA:  What about BabyJ?  What "Him" like?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ship Notice from TMC.  @rileypak Did you get one?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My x2 SSI Cleansing Conditioners came today!


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> Ship Notice from TMC.  @rileypak Did you get one?


Yes I did


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Mornin' Ladies!...

Hope all is well!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Used Up:
x1 Wild Growth Hair Oil (x1 b/up)


----------



## BrownBetty

I finally pulled thr trigger on a bottle of stunna.  My motivation maybe the braid I cut while taking out my crochets.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@BrownBetty 
Enjoy Your Stunna Babez!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Used Up:
x1 SSI Seyani Butter not sure if I have a b/up? 

But will repurchase eventually - at some point.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

@IDareT'sHair 

I’m all late. I didn’t see the mention. J hair loves her braid out glaze.  I kind of like it too but it’s not a must.  That’s about it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@shawnyblazes


How's that vacay going?


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

IDareT'sHair said:


> @shawnyblazes
> 
> 
> How's that vacay going?


Wonderful. Had a great birthday yesterday. Now I’m just doing all types of things with the boys. Meaning they running my pockets. @IDareT'sHair


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@shawnyblazes 
  Lawd where are my manners!

 Belated!

I should buy something in your honor!....


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

IDareT'sHair said:


> @shawnyblazes
> Lawd where are my manners!
> 
> Belated!
> 
> I should buy something in your honor!....



@IDareT'sHair 

 Gone head sis.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Hey Girlies!

My Mane Choice came today!


----------



## Aggie

shawnyblazes said:


> Wonderful. Had a great birthday yesterday. Now I’m just doing all types of things with the boys. Meaning they running my pockets. @IDareT'sHair


 @shawnyblazes 

Whoa! Happy belated brthday Lady SB! I am so sorry missed it. I was not on the forum for a couple of days . I trust you had an amazing birthday...yes?


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @shawnyblazes
> Lawd where are my manners!
> 
> Belated!
> 
> *I should buy something in your honor!*....



 No no no missy. Remember we are supposed to be using more than we buy at least until BF, Remember? I'ma be on you girl @IDareT'sHair


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Aggie said:


> @shawnyblazes
> 
> Whoa! Happy belated brthday Lady SB! I am so sorry missed it. I was not on the forum for a couple of days . I trust you had an amazing birthday...yes?


Yes.  I woke up and continue to do so. 
I’m so blessed and happy.  Thank you @Aggie


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Aggie said:


> *No no no missy.* *Remember we are supposed to be using more than we buy at least until BF, Remember? I'ma be on you girl *


@Aggie
I looked at my stash in my garage this evening and just shook my head.

Thangs gotta change.

I already bought my 'quota' this month.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Used Up:
CeCe's Naturals Ayurveda Hair Mask (no back-ups)  1st time trying/buying.  Will determine if it is a repurchase.

@Aggie  On the 'Use Up' Game for Real.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Used up:
x1 Cantu ACV Root Rinse (x2-x3 b/ups?)
x1 b.a.s.k. YAM (yeessssss....I said b.a.s.k.) I had a small corner of  the original YAM left- before Bekura.  no b/ups  - but I have Kindred Butters Honey Nectar!


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> I looked at my stash in my garage this evening and just shook my head.
> 
> Thangs gotta change.
> 
> *I already bought my 'quota' this month*.


@IDareT'sHair


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> Used Up:
> CeCe's Naturals Ayurveda Hair Mask (no back-ups)  1st time trying/buying.  Will determine if it is a repurchase.
> 
> @Aggie  On the 'Use Up' Game for Real.


@IDareT'sHair

Now that's what I'm talking about... Good job sis


----------



## Aggie

*Well I confess that today I bought from a Nairobi distributor here in the Bahamas:*

-Nairobi Detox Shampoo (liter size bottle) - back up since I'm running low
-Nairobi Wrap and Shine Lotion (8 oz bottle) - dupes as a detangler so I am trying it out
-Nairobi Humecta-Sil Moisture Replenishing Conditioner (64 oz tub)

These should last me a looooong time. The prices were much better for me than getting them online.

I will be getting some more of their products but I need to check my stash so I don't double purchase anything.

Also I need to look up some reviews of the ones I want to get before I spend any money on them.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Aggie 
*cough* with the exception of those Wigs.....you did pretty good this month.


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> *cough* with the exception of those Wigs.....you did pretty good this month.


@IDareT'sHair

 I really try hard to NOT shop for wigs but I still find myself being pulled onto those sites no matter how hard I fight  not to go.

Nevertheless, thanks hon.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

TMC's Prickly Pear Overnight Mask smells nice and so does SSI's Cowash.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Aggie
Let's try to knock out the rest of 2019 with very 'minimal' purchases.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Aggie
July has always been hard for me to get through because of the 4th of July Sales.


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> Let's try to knock out the rest of 2019 with very 'minimal' purchases.


@IDareT'sHair

This is my aim but I will be getting a few Nairobi products to try them out. I need to know how well they work on my hair as a backup to the Dominican hair products I'm using.

Remember I have to make the transition to a new hair care line when the DR distributor leaves the island which should be sometime this year or next year. I'm not taking any chances.

I already use the Nairobi Detox Shampoo and I tell you that shampoo is really good and does not leave hair feeling stripped. I've been checking reviews on some of their other products and so far, it seems to be a well-liked product line overall. So I think I'm heading in the right direction.


----------



## Aggie

@IDareT'sHair 

I will list what I will be getting in the Nairobi line once I've gone through the entire catalog. You know me, I always buy large bottles and jars of stuff to last me a while.


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> July has always been hard for me to get through because of the 4th of July Sales.


Oh yeah, I forgot about those @IDareT'sHair. Get what you need, not what you want. That should help a little.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Aggie
Well, at least we both seem to have a "Plan" on how to get there. 

I know our stashes are I'gnant.  Everybody in here stash is on Swole.

I have some really good stuff in my Stash and I need to be about using it. 

I already had to pitch a 16oz Jar of Alikay's Honey & Sage DC'er that went bad.

I'm set for the next coupla' years.

I agree Nairobi is nice.  I'd be curious to see what's on your list.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Aggie
Imma keep diggin' deep till times get better.


----------



## Aggie

@IDareT'sHair

*About the remaining Nairobi Hair products, here is what I came up with for purchase:*

Nairobi Hydrating Detangling Shampoo (moisture shampoo)
Nairobi Pamperfuse Conditioner (an everyday leave-in for limp, lifeless, dry, damaged hair)
Nairobi Pamperplex Hair Fortifying and Strengthening Conditioner (great after a color/henna treatment
Nairobi Pamper Pak Mask (great after any color, detangles, corrects dry, damaged hair)
Nairobi Detoxifying Shampoo (gentle enough to use weekly if needed) *Already have this one*
Nairobi Humecta-Sil Conditioner (moisture replenishing conditioner) *Already have this one*
Nairobi Prot-Sil Reconstructor and Strengthening Treatment
Nairobi Stimu-Sil Conditioning Treatment (perfect after a henna treatment)
Nairobi Soft Finish Leave-in (protects against split ends)
Nairobi Wrapp-It Shine Foaming Lotion (for wrapping/detangling) *Already have this one as well*
Nairobi Creme Hair and Scalp Hairdressing for body, shine and moisture
Nairobi Moisture-Sil Moisturizing Hair Lotion also for daily moisturizing

The *Sheer Shine Polisher* and *Gleam Shine Conditioning Sheen Spray *are stylers that I may get later.


----------



## Aggie

@IDareT'sHair

I also noticed that most of the Nairobi products have pH balances of 4.5 to 5.5. Some a little higher. Not bad at all. This is definitely a big plus for our 4c type hair. I am looking forward to using the entire line.

If I really like it a lot, I will give away most of my Dominican hair products and just use this line along with Keracare, Dudley's, Olaplex, Matrix/Biolage, and Kerastase. I can get all of these on the ground thankfully.

I will probably keep using SSI's leave-ins however since I really like how they make my hair feel.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Aggie
I often thought of using Nairobi when I was relaxed, but never made the switch.

We gotta stay focused on getting only what's needed, reduce existing items and go from there.


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> I often thought of using Nairobi when I was relaxed, but never made the switch.
> 
> We gotta stay focused on getting only what's needed, reduce existing items and go from there.


@IDareT'sHair

Nairobi is great for relaxed hair but has amazing results on natural hair as well. The detox shampoo and the Humecta-Sil I used today are proof of that.

Many of the natural head ladies here use Nairobi hair products and their hair is very healthy. So I need to give this black hair care product a try.


----------



## Lita

Hello,Everyone..Hope all is going well...I’m doing physical therapy and have been in agonizing pain,so been on a low profile..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Aggie

Lita said:


> Hello,Everyone..Hope all is going well...I’m doing physical therapy and have been in agonizing pain,so been on a low profile..
> 
> Happy Hair Growing!


Hey @Lita, I missed you girlie - all that positive energy. Good to have you you back hon and pray you are recovering well.


----------



## Lita

Aggie said:


> Hey @Lita, I missed you girlie - all that positive energy. Good to have you you back hon and pray you are recovering well.



@Aggie Thank you..That means a lot to me  I missed you too.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Lita said:


> *Hello,Everyone..Hope all is going well...I’m doing physical therapy and have been in agonizing pain,so been on a low profile.*.


@Lita
Gurl...I was wondering??

So happy you are back!

Hope you continue to feel better.


----------



## Lita

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Lita
> Gurl...I was wondering??
> 
> So happy you are back!
> 
> Hope you continue to feel better.



@IDareT'sHair Thank you  I will.
I missed  you too..Glad to be back.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

I'm on a no buy until black Friday.

Okay... I'm going to attempt it.....   Unless I run out of  *henna, clay and ayurvedic herbs*.  Those are a must buy because I rotate weekly.

Leave ins, conditioners, deep conditioners and oils.....NO!  Just say NO!!!


----------



## Aggie

shawnyblazes said:


> I'm on a no buy until black Friday.
> 
> Okay... I'm going to attempt it.....   Unless I run out of  *henna, clay and ayurvedic herbs*.  Those are a must buy because I rotate weekly.
> 
> Leave ins, conditioners, deep conditioners and oils.....NO!  Just say NO!!!


@shawnyblazes,

 I will be joining you right after I purchase all my Nairobi products. I need to get on this train with you while it's moving .


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Aggie said:


> @shawnyblazes,
> 
> I will be joining you right after I purchase all my Nairobi products. I need to get on this train with you while it's moving .


I have the next four months to run through products.  I shouldn’t be buying anything but my herbs and clay @Aggie


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@shawnyblazes
Good Job coming to that realization. 

We can do it and then _PJbrate_ BF.


----------



## BrownBetty

I forgot how good APB cream leave ins make my hair feel...
I gotta get though this stash.  I threw out a couple of spoiled conditioners.  They looked iffy and I wasn't chancing it.

I'm waiting on stunna.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Evenin' Ladies!

Not much going on, still on the "Use Up" Grind _hard_.  Will be parked right here until BF (making very minimal purchases).

 Been really tempted, but thankfully, that PJ feelin' passed.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Aggie 
What's Up Sis?


----------



## Aggie

Hi  there @IDareT'sHair,

I was just going over my Nairobi Price list and so far, I ticked off 12 items that I want to add to the products I already purchased. 

I think there are a couple more I need to tick off but right now, I am too tired to go through the list again tonight. I'll save that for another day.


----------



## Aggie

@IDareT'sHair

Girl you can do this. Keep holding off buying unless absolutely necessary.

I did get one bottle of Olaplex #5 Conditioner last night from Cosmoprof since the distributor here is out of stock. I did put in a pre-order for a few bottles here though. I just don't know when they'll be here.

This conditioner does not get a lot of rave reviews but that thing does amazing things for my hair. I can actually detangle my hair with it but many say it leaves their hair hard or simply does nothing for them. Go figure......


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Aggie
Thanks for the Well-Wishes!....

Haven't tried Olaplex.  Despite the overwhelmingly positive reviews, I had no interest in it (thankfully).

And when I say 'thankfully' trust me, I really mean it. #thankfully.


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> Thanks for the Well-Wishes!....
> 
> Haven't tried Olaplex.  Despite the overwhelmingly positive reviews, I had no interest in it (thankfully).
> 
> And when I say 'thankfully' trust me, I really mean it. #thankfully.


@IDareT'sHair 

I like Olaplex because I color my hair. I know it's with henna, but the Olaplex makes my hair's cuticles lay down really well plus reduces breakage due to dryness from henna or any color for that matter.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Aggie
Nice Review.  

I am glad it is working really well for you and others.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Aggie
Looking forward to staying in my stash.

I have so many good products to use (and so do you and errbody else in here).

_You see I hafta' keep talkin' myself into it._


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Talked myself out of the Natures Ego Bentonite Clay leave in.  

About to cowash and greenhouse my hair overnight with my steamer bonnet.  All the joys of washing with none of the icky of wet hair touching me.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

SPROUTED CURLIES has 50% off Code = STOCKUP


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> SPROUTED CURLIES has 50% off Code = STOCKUP


----------



## BrownBetty

I got my Stunna.  I am going to start using it tomorrow.


----------



## Aggie

I got my hair cut today, thank God. I think I lost at least 2 inches but not too sure. It has been almost a year since my last cut. It was at least 5 months overdue. 

I will try to stick to cutting/trimming at least once every 6 months to avoid my ends breaking off, excessive split ends and single strand knots. 

I actually went almost 11 months to the day this time. That is far too long.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Mornin' PJ's!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@shawnyblazes
Did you stay away from Sprouted Curlies? *cough*


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

I sure did.  I havent used the ones I bought last time @IDareT'sHair  , LOL.

 Im trying to not buy this Natures Ego but I realllllllllllllly want to try bentonite clay in a leave in


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Oh,  Bekura Beauty is phasing out the Tonga Mousse if anyone loves it.  Its currently $12.00 with  10% off with code "loyalty" because the rewards program is on hold.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

shawnyblazes said:


> Oh,  Bekura Beauty is phasing out the* Tonga Mousse if anyone loves it.  Its currently $12.00 with  10% off with code "loyalty"*


@shawnyblazes 
I'd love to get this.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

I have a $2 dollar store credit but with shipping its around $8 and some change.  So, I added another product to the cart to see and now the total is $33 and change.

Nah... its being discontinued, I dont wanna love it and cant get it.  I cant remember if  tried this way back. @IDareT'sHair


----------



## divachyk

Didn't realize my account had expired. Hope you all are well.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Sprouted Curlies Shipped!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

divachyk said:


> *Didn't realize my account had expired. Hope you all are well.*


@divachyk 
 BACK!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My Sprouted Curlies back-ups have been delivered.

I did buy some of the new Curl Origin (x2 Marula & Quinoa Repairative Conditioner).

Ya'll know them Forty% Fiddys% get to me err single time.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Decided to "soak" a couple hours after Steaming.  I put HV's Moist 24/7 under a plastic cap.

Will rinse in a few.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Morning Ladies!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@shawnyblazes 
What kind of wee hours of da' mornin' is you postin'?...


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

IDareT'sHair said:


> @shawnyblazes
> What kind of wee hours of da' mornin' is you postin'?...



On the weekends until July 15, Im at work at 3 am to 3pm!  @IDareT'sHair


----------



## IDareT'sHair

shawnyblazes said:


> *On the weekends until July 15, Im at work at 3 am to 3pm!*


@shawnyblazes
CLAWD...

ETA:  How's your Hurr feelin'?


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

IDareT'sHair said:


> @shawnyblazes
> CLAWD...
> 
> ETA:  How's your Hurr feelin'?


 
It’s still damp.  Why does it take soooooo long to dry??? It’s not even that thick @IDareT'sHair


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@shawnyblazes 
How was your Steamin' Session?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

shawnyblazes said:


> *It’s still damp. *


@shawnyblazes
So is mine, but I got a late start.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

IDareT'sHair said:


> @shawnyblazes
> How was your Steamin' Session?



It was magical!!! I LOVEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE it!!! @IDareT'sHair 

I feel like cowashing tonight, LOLOL @IDareT'sHair


----------



## IDareT'sHair

shawnyblazes said:


> *It was magical!!! I LOVEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE it!!!*


@shawnyblazes 

Me Too!


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

IDareT'sHair said:


> @shawnyblazes
> 
> Me Too!




I just want to sit under it all the time , LOL @IDareT'sHair   My last rolling dryer broke so now Im on the lookout for one  to complete my she-shed.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

shawnyblazes said:


> I just want to sit under it all the time , LOL @IDareT'sHair *My last rolling dryer broke so now Im on the lookout for one  to complete my she-shed.*


@shawnyblazes
Cool!

Every Girl needs one!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@shawnyblazes
Picked up some HV Cleansing Conditioner (x2)

Getting ready to grab an Almond Glaze out of my Stash (now that they're back).


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@shawnyblazes
How's your Hair feeling?

When's the last time you had it "Out"?

ETA: I pulled a couple Cream & Coco's Body Cremes out of my Stash to use.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

I didnt get a notification for this tag @IDareT'sHair 

I havent had my hair out in awhile.  Its feeling good and Im happy because Im actively washing it and wearing it out. I have plans loosely to do something to it every 3-4 days but with a weekly focus.

Week 1 a Clay wash ( Rhassoul)
Week 2 a Ayurvedic Mask
Week 3 A  Henna/Henna gloss/Cassia
Week 4 a clay wash ( Bentonite )


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

good morning ladies!!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@shawnyblazes 
Goodt Morn'tink

So, you are only planning to keep your hair out 4 weeks?


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

IDareT'sHair said:


> @shawnyblazes
> Goodt Morn'tink
> 
> So, you are only planning to keep your hair out 4 weeks?



Nooooo, its washngo  season. My hair is going to be out until it starts snowing here  in NJ @IDareT'sHair


----------



## IDareT'sHair

shawnyblazes said:


> *Nooooo, its washngo  season. My hair is going to be out until it starts snowing here  in NJ*


@shawnyblazes 
....
Ai'ite Nah


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

IDareT'sHair said:


> @shawnyblazes
> ....
> Ai'ite Nah


 Lolol.  I say that now but give it another month. @IDareT'sHair


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@shawnyblazes 
I'm sure you will keep it Healthy & Hydrated!..


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Evenin' Ladies!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@shawnyblazes
What's Up Ms. Blazes?


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Just hanging out.  I cowashed and then used some new stuff I found in the closet.  Lol. @IDareT'sHair 

How are you tonight ?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

shawnyblazes said:


> Just hanging out.  I cowashed and *then used some new stuff I found in the closet*.


@shawnyblazes 
What new stuff did you find?


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

That Honeys Handmade Valetines Box I ordered, LOL @IDareT'sHair 


Good morning, How are you?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

shawnyblazes said:


> *That Honeys Handmade Valetines Box I ordered, LOL *


@shawnyblazes
Yeah, 

I figured it out after I read your other post.  You know that's a 'non-starter' for me.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Just waiting on:
Curl Origin


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Good morning ladies.


Its a good Wednesday morning. Sun is out. Cant beat it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Hi Ladies!

Livin' for the weekend.

I'm tired.


----------



## rileypak

I'm tired too


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> *I'm tired too*


@rileypak
......
GURL!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My 2nd Order from Hairveda (since they reopened) Shipped


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Used Up:
x1 SSI Marula Hemp Hair Cream (not sure if I have a b/up?) probably won't repurchase because I don't care for the scent.

Performance wise I really like it.  The Scent - not so much.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Aggie


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie


Hey lady. Hope your day is going well so far. Just browsing here for a few minutes this evening.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Aggie said:


> *Hey lady. Hope your day is going well so far. Just browsing here for a few minutes this evening.*


@Aggie 
Good Evening!

My Curl Origin came today.  I ordered x2 Quinoa & Marula Repairative Conditioner


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> Good Evening!
> 
> My Curl Origin came today.  I ordered x2 Quinoa & Marula Repairative Conditioner


@IDareT'sHair 

Good for you. I've never bought or used that one but hope it works swimmingly for you.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Aggie said:


> *I've never bought or used that one but hope it works swimmingly for you.*


@Aggie
It's new.

Curl Origin has several new products.


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> It's new.
> 
> Curl Origin has several new products.


Okay gotcha. I didn't know that since I rarely go on their site.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Aggie said:


> O*kay gotcha. I didn't know that since I rarely go on their site*.


@Aggie 
They recently had a 40 or 50% off Sale.


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> They recently had a 40 or 50% off Sale.


@IDareT'sHair 
Yeah I think I got that email from them but did not even look because I may have spent money on stuff I don't even need right now. Touch not, Taste not, Want not!


----------



## Aggie

@IDareT'sHair 

It's when I look at sales and other stuff, that I get into trouble. So I have to avoid even looking.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Good morning, ladies !!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

shawnyblazes said:


> *Good morning, ladies !!*


@shawnyblazes
Clawd Gurl..
You talmbout "Good Mornin'" at 3:00 in the mornin'...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Aggie said:


> *but did not even look because I may have spent money on stuff I don't even need right now. Touch not, Taste not, Want not!*


@Aggie 
Well 

ETA: And Waste not!


Aggie said:


> *It's when I look at sales and other stuff, that I get into trouble*


@Aggie 
You and me Both!


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

IDareT'sHair said:


> @shawnyblazes
> Clawd Gurl..
> You talmbout "Good Mornin'" at 3:00 in the mornin'...



@IDareT'sHair LOL. Im  upppppppppppppppppp at 215 am on the weekends. yall gonna get this good morning before I crash and look like this


----------



## IDareT'sHair

shawnyblazes said:


> *LOL. Im  upppppppppppppppppp at 215 am on the weekends. yall gonna get this good morning before I crash and look like this*


@shawnyblazes
I hear ya'

'Dem Hour's tho'....


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

LOL  Im trying to close on some property by the 31st of July.   Life should settle down  until September.  I think the LO is going to school in the fall.   He need some little people around him more because him bossy  big time @IDareT'sHair


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> Well
> 
> *ETA: And Waste not*!
> 
> @Aggie
> You and me Both!



 Yes there is that too


----------



## IDareT'sHair

shawnyblazes said:


> * I think the LO is going to school in the fall*.  * He need some little people around him more because him bossy  big time *


@shawnyblazes
Wha-u-talmbout? HE I*S *THE BOSS OF Ya'll!

I thought Ya'll knew?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Used Up:
x1 AP Pre-Poo (I have about x3 maybe x4 b/ups)

Do ya'll remember when P.har.rmpaks had that CD's Rhassoul Conditioner(s) and DC'ers for like a $1.00 or $2 or less?

I am just getting around to using mine today.  Today I used the R/O and was quite pleasantly surprised.  Will be a minute before I get around to trying the DC'er/Hair Mask.

I also used that NurCreations Avocado & Green Tea under Dryer.  I really like that Treatment.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

LOL , He shames us in front of folks. He running EVERYbody!!!  @IDareT'sHair


----------



## IDareT'sHair

shawnyblazes said:


> *LOL , He shames us in front of folks. He running EVERYbody!!!*


@shawnyblazes
That Baby know what him be sayin'.....

So ya'll betta' get right.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I'm almost finished with my 1st  16oz Stunna.  I have a back up.  

I may switch back to Curls & Potions and save my b/up of Stunna for later.  And I 'over bought' C&P, so I need to use some of that up.  I have both the Rinse and the Chebe Leave-In.

Only waiting on HV.  Should be here today or Monday.


----------



## Aggie

Collected a Cosmoprofbeauty hair care package from the courier today. It is the Olaplex conditioner which was out of stock here. So I had to get it online unfortunately.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Good morning ladies!


 Just thinking about if im waiting on anything and realized I just have the Unicurl Leave in Detangling Styler coming this week and the  Grace Eleyae turban I ordered.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Happy Sunday Beautiful Ladies!

The only thing I am waiting on is Hairveda.  It might be here tho'.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@shawnyblazes
Where Yo' Boss At?....


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Hes with his dad wrecking stuff probably while Im at work @IDareT'sHair 


how's your sunday ??


----------



## IDareT'sHair

shawnyblazes said:


> *Hes with his dad wrecking stuff probably while Im at work how's your sunday ??*


@shawnyblazes
 at BabyJ

Day going good and I am surprised I am not itching to pull the Trigger on something.

Will be interested to see what the 4th Sales look like


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

IDareT'sHair said:


> @shawnyblazes
> at BabyJ
> 
> Day going good and I am surprised I am not itching to pull the Trigger on something.
> 
> Will be interested to see what the 4th Sales look like


I'm  behaving!!! @IDareT'sHair 

I need more stunnababez though


----------



## IDareT'sHair

shawnyblazes said:


> *I'm  behaving!!!*
> *I need more stunnababez though*


@shawnyblazes 
I will be pullin' C&P back out for a minute once I finish up my 1st bottle of Stunna.  I have a back up.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

IDareT'sHair said:


> @shawnyblazes
> I will be pullin' C&P back out for a minute once I finish up my 1st bottle of Stunna.  I have a back up.



I prefer the SB over the C&P. My hair felt way better with SB.  I did receive a CP Chebe Gloss Im going to try out soon @IDareT'sHair


----------



## IDareT'sHair

shawnyblazes said:


> *I prefer the SB over the C&P. My hair felt way better with SB.*


@shawnyblazes
So do I out of the two I've used (Chebe & Mint and the Bamboo Rinse). 

However, I have several bottles of each to use up - so Imma hafta' do what I gotta do.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@shawnyblazes 
I still want a 16oz Stunna Conditioner/Cowash


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Me too, I think that will be my next purchase under my no buy anything other than ayurvedic/clay/rice items that I use constantly @IDareT'sHair


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Baggying with Stunna for a few hours on these hot days.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Mornin' Ladies!

Stay Hair Hydrated!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My Hairveda arrived today!


----------



## Aggie

Today I finished using a bottle of Follicle Care Baba de Caracol Shampoo. No backups and not a repurchase. I liked it but I'll probably be using either Keracare or Nairobi shampoos moving forward.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Hey Ladies!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@shawnyblazes
You and SSI Iced Tea and Me & Stunna gone make it through this Summer....


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Imma start using my Stunna though. Its just in the wrong bathroom when I leave in the morning. The SSI is downstairs so i SEE it.

I need more stunna though @IDareT'sHair


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@shawnyblazes
I'd like to use my Oyin J&B but don't want to attract any bees!

I have quite a few Spritz I wouldn't mind getting to.  I also have HV's Silica Tea Spritz and many, many others. 
Hopefully, I can get around to some of these since it's so Hot!


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

I miss Oyin juices but I only use it on protective styles. It used to be the bomb on my box braids and sealed with Myashas butter she had.   I really miss Myasha. sigh @IDareT'sHair


----------



## IDareT'sHair

shawnyblazes said:


> *I miss Oyin juices but I only use it on protective styles.*


@shawnyblazes
Hopefully, I can get to some of these Spritz's in my Stash.  

This is the perfect time to use them and try to use them up.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@shawnyblazes
Imma pull those Spritz this evening and see what all I have..


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

IDareT'sHair said:


> @shawnyblazes
> Imma pull those Spritz this evening and see what all I have..


 
Lol. I think I have maybe 4. @IDareT'sHair


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Evenin' PJ's!


----------



## Aggie

1 bottle of SSI Papaya Moisturizer/Leave-in done, no backups, not a repurchase at the moment - maybe way later.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Looking forward to Wash-Day!  Might use up something?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@shawnyblazes
You know what you doing this wash day?  I may do it tomorrow and do some type of Mud Mask?

I may start the Weekend Hair Thread today.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

I have no idea. 

 I want to do a full rhassoul mask, and a steam under my steamer. I work 12 hours tomorrow, regular Friday, and 12 hours Saturday and Sunday.  So its gonna be a challenge to get a complete wash day done @IDareT'sHair


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@shawnyblazes
Gurl...you and that schedule!..

I hope you get it in.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Evenin' PJ's!

btw:  Finished Up x1 NurCreations Jamaican Hair Cream (probably won't repurchase).  I have several things that do what it do.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Naturelle Grow has a nice Sale - Prices are marked.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@shawnyblazes @rileypak @Beamodel @BrownBetty @Lita
Grabbed x1 16oz Stunna DC'er (10% & Free Shipping) - have an 8oz b/up.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

I wanted more than 10% off @IDareT'sHair 

Im still on the fence about it being so low .


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@shawnyblazes
Well, I figure it was 10% & Free Shipping.

For me, I felt it was a decent deal. *cough*

Not sure I wanted to wait until BF - but I probably won't get to it before BF.

I do have another 8oz tub b/up.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@shawnyblazes 
How's Werk?


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Almost 2 hours to go! its been super slow, so you see where I am,  LOL


 Hows your day going @IDareT'sHair


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@shawnyblazes
Going good so far.

Doing my Hair Relaxing.  Talkin' on the fone.  Lookin' at TV. Chillin'..... #nuttin'.

Pickin' up a few things here & there.  *cough*

Pulled out a Sarenzo Heavy Cream (VaVa Vanilla) to use.


----------



## rileypak

Grabbed some APB body stuff and might grab some makeup or skincare. No hair stuff on the horizon.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@rileypak
Greetings Hunny-Bun.....


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@rileypak
What you gettin' in the Make-Up/Skin Care?  I've been trolling you in the MU Forum.

But I ain't dippin' off back into that addiction again. 

Just lurkin' from the sidelines.


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak
> What you gettin' in the Make-Up/Skin Care?  I've been trolling you in the MU Forum.
> 
> But I ain't dippin' off back into that addiction again.
> 
> Just lurkin' from the sidelines.


Think I'm going to grab some glosses and lip pencils from Pat McGrath and a face cleanser from Krave Beauty. Still deciding on both though ...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> Think I'm going to grab some glosses and lip pencils from *Pat McGrath *and a face cleanser from Krave Beauty. Still deciding on both though ...


@rileypak
I bought that Mascara foolin' with ya'll over there.  Haven't tried it yet tho'.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@shawnyblazes
Looked at some of my Spritz's. 

Gurl...I still have a bottle of Darcy's Herbal Spritz.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

IDareT'sHair said:


> @shawnyblazes
> Looked at some of my Spritz's.
> 
> Gurl...I still have a bottle of Darcy's Herbal Spritz.



Did anyone ever find out what happened with Lysandra @IDareT'sHair


----------



## IDareT'sHair

shawnyblazes said:


> *Did anyone ever find out what happened with Lysandra*


@shawnyblazes
I do not know?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@shawnyblazes
I have x1 16oz Jar of DB Pumpkin Seed, a couple jars of Eucalyptus & Mint, (for my Winter "itchies) and I think I may have x1 Lemongrass Transitioning Cream (Lotion) and this Spritz?


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

IDareT'sHair said:


> @shawnyblazes
> I have x1 16oz Jar of DB Pumpkin Seed, a couple jars of Eucalyptus & Mint, (for my Winter "itchies) and I think I may have x1 Lemongrass Transitioning Cream (Lotion) and this Spritz?



I don’t have any more of her items.  She was my very first Etsy shop i used @IDareT'sHair


----------



## IDareT'sHair

shawnyblazes said:


> *I don’t have any more of her items.  She was my very first Etsy shop i used*


@shawnyblazes 
Imma be so sad when it's gone.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

IDareT'sHair said:


> @shawnyblazes
> Imma be so sad when it's gone.


 
They always hooking us and then something happens @IDareT'sHair


----------



## IDareT'sHair

shawnyblazes said:


> *They always hooking us and then something happens*


@shawnyblazes
This is true.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Aggie 
Good Evening Lovely Lady!...


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> Good Evening Lovely Lady!...


@IDareT'sHair
Hey Lady! How are you doing tonight?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Aggie said:


> *Hey Lady! How are you doing tonight?*


@Aggie
Excellent!  Thanks for asking. 

Pulled some really good stuff out of my Stash to start using.  

So even though I made a few small purchases this weekend *cough* I am bound and determined to get my Stash down.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Aggie
Didn't use anything up this wash day, but overall, it was a good wash day!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Aggie 
Did you ever decide whether you were going to let JMonique go, or continue to purchase from her when she's open?

I'm down to my last x1 or x2 Rum Raisin.  If/when she opens BF, I will more than likely reup.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

@IDareT'sHair 


Good morning, ladies!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@shawnyblazes
Hey Lady!

Received shipping notices from: Stunna and NurCreations.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

I received a shipping notice for my oil  but waiting on Stunna and Terra Veda


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@shawnyblazes
Is your day going fast or slow?


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

IDareT'sHair said:


> @shawnyblazes
> Is your day going fast or slow?



Fast, half way over! 4 hours to go and its lunch time!!! Whoohooo @IDareT'sHair 

What about you?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

shawnyblazes said:


> *What about you?*


@shawnyblazes
Makin' it a nice looong weekend!

So, I'm chillin' like a villain


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@shawnyblazes 
I'd like to make one last small purchase before the weekend ends.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

IDareT'sHair said:


> @shawnyblazes
> I'd like to make one last small purchase before the weekend ends.


 @IDareT'sHair


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@shawnyblazes
I don't know what I want tho' 

So I guess it's best to just


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@rileypak 
...


----------



## rileypak

@IDareT'sHair

Hey lady! I'm over here about to get some work done in this place. Trying to get rid of things that no longer spark joy around here


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> *Trying to get rid of things that no longer spark joy around here *


@rileypak
I've been on that 'quest' as well.  And realized I have an over abundance of things.


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> Did you ever decide whether you were going to let JMonique go, or continue to purchase from her when she's open?
> 
> I'm down to my last x1 or x2 Rum Raisin.  If/when she opens BF, I will more than likely reup.


@IDareT'sHair 

I haven't let her go entirely because I do love her body butters. I will need to order a truck load when she does decide to reopen her store. I am not eager to get any of her hair products at the moment.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Good early morning ladies!

 Trying to decide if I will want to do my hair when I get off this afternoon.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Aggie said:


> * I am not eager to get any of her hair products at the moment.*


@Aggie 
Enjoying her Cowash and her Rhassoul & Bentonite  and I do love her Pre-Poo - but none of the Hair stuff for me, is a real must have.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

shawnyblazes said:


> * Trying to decide if I will want to do my hair when I get off this afternoon.*


@shawnyblazes
Report back and let us know!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@shawnyblazes
Well Missy!

You have 3 mo' to go


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@shawnyblazes
Still haven't pulled the trigga' on nothin' else (yet)


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Ugh. I’m so ready to go nowwww @IDareT'sHair


----------



## IDareT'sHair

shawnyblazes said:


> *Ugh. I’m so ready to go nowwww*



@shawnyblazes


----------



## IDareT'sHair

IDareT'sHair said:


> *Still haven't pulled the trigga' on nothin' else (yet)*


@rileypak
You just had to push my buttons!

ETA:  I have bought several non-related hair items, so I need to have two seats.


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak
> You just had to push my buttons!
> 
> ETA:  I have bought several non-related hair items, so I need to have two seats.


Sis 

I saw the post on IG and couldn't resist


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@rileypak
They sound good! Enjoy!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@rileypak 
Trying to resist...

I did get:
x1 Stunna Cowash/Conditioner
x1 Naturelle Grow Herbal Blends DC'er
x1 NurCreations Okra Aloe Vera DC'er


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak
> Trying to resist...
> 
> I did get:
> x1 Stunna Cowash/Conditioner
> x1 Naturelle Grow Herbal Blends DC'er
> x1 NurCreations Okra Aloe Vera DC'er


Y'all keep me tempted with NurCreations


----------



## Aggie

Nothing new purchased this week and not eager to get anything just yet. I am really trying to keep my coins in my pocket this month, hopefully!


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Good morning, ladies!!

 Received a tracking for Terra Veda yesterday.  Looks like that and CJ oil as well as Curlsmith should be delivered tomorrow. 

Just waiting on Stunna


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@shawnyblazes
You will be getting some nice packages tomorrow


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Mornin' Ladies!

Make it a Great Day


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Im going to be so happy getting off work tomorrow


lettuce pray that USPS doesnt act a fool @IDareT'sHair


----------



## IDareT'sHair

shawnyblazes said:


> *lettuce pray that USPS doesnt act a fool *


@shawnyblazes
Lettuce pray to Squash your issues with USPS so they don't Mushroom.

I am so thankful you are off work tomorrow. 

You need to be off Tuesday *cough* and Wednesday


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Im not off, lololol 

My regular schedule during the week is 7-3pm.  Im happy because I can sleep until 530 versus 230.  This upcoming weekend is my last week of OT.  I put in for a week off 07/15. i'll find out if they give it to me on 
Wednesday
@IDareT'sHair


----------



## IDareT'sHair

shawnyblazes said:


> *Im not off, lololol*


@shawnyblazes
Clawdhammercy!I.can't.

They betta' give you that week off.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

I know right! I've been working since the end of May except for the week of my birthday off.  @IDareT'sHair


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@shawnyblazes
Gurl...that 3 a.m. till 3 p.m. I would be  &


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@shawnyblazes


Where you at?


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Plotting on if Im gonna start my own little small business haircare line @IDareT'sHair


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@shawnyblazes
Gurl.... #goals


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

IDareT'sHair said:


> @shawnyblazes
> Gurl.... #goals


I've been going back and forth for years. We shall see. It sure would help if I could win about 5 million after taxes so I can retire now and work on it full time @IDareT'sHair


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@shawnyblazes
What'chu gone do to your Hurr when you get off?


----------



## Aggie

I needed some dresses for church and just bought a few presentable ones from FashionNova.com. You know they sell a lot of raunchy looking clothing so I had to look hard to find some that will not hurt the Holy Spirit's eyes. Plus it's not my style to dress raunchy anyway.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Im going to lovingly cover it with a satin bonnet and lay it on a pillow @IDareT'sHair


----------



## IDareT'sHair

shawnyblazes said:


> *Im going to lovingly cover it with a satin bonnet and lay it on a pillow *


@shawnyblazes 
Good Girl...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Aggie
Hey Lady! 

I see you bought some nice new dresses from Church.

So, I ended up getting a coupla' b/ups of NG during this Sale (Bamboo and Silk, Pink Clay and Marshmallow) and a couple I haven't had in a while = Sweet Greens and Herbal Blends.


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> Hey Lady!
> 
> I see you bought some nice new dresses from Church.
> 
> So, I ended up getting a coupla' b/ups of NG during this Sale (Bamboo and Silk, Pink Clay and Marshmallow) and a couple I haven't had in a while = Sweet Greens and Herbal Blends.


Great haul @IDareT'sHair 

I haven't had a really good haul in a while. Still trying to move through this humongous stash first.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Aggie said:


> *I haven't had a really good haul in a while. Still trying to move through this humongous stash first*.



@Aggie
*cough* 

I beg your Pardon Miss?

That Nairobi Haul was pretty Epic!


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> *cough*
> 
> I beg your Pardon Miss?
> 
> That Nairobi Haul was pretty Epic!




@IDareT'sHair, you know I forgot all about that one. 

I still need to make another Nairobi order too.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Aggie said:


> *you know I forgot all about that one.*


@Aggie
*cough*
I didn't..


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Aggie
Gurl...You know how "we" do

I've totally overspent this weekend. 

And I was doing sooo well..


----------



## Aggie

@IDareT'sHair  Girl thanks for reminding me. I need to make my Nairobi list to complete it so I can have my collection completed.  I kind of have an idea but I need to actually put it on paper and work on how much I need to spend.


----------



## Aggie

@IDareT'sHair 

I'll put a budget of no more than $300 aside for my Nairobi products. I'll make the list in order of priority and what this amount can't do, then too bad.


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> Gurl...You know how "we" do
> 
> I've totally overspent this weekend.
> 
> And I was doing sooo well..


@IDareT'sHair 

You can still get right back on track girlie. The year is not over yet.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Aggie said:


> *Girl thanks for reminding me.*


@Aggie
*cough* 

Ummm that Follicure Haul was pretty intense too


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Aggie said:


> *You can still get right back on track girlie. The year is not over yet*.


@Aggie
That's the Plan.


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> *cough*
> 
> Ummm that Follicure Haul was pretty intense too


@IDareT'sHair, you are so right. I gave a lot of it away and still have a ton of it left. Once it's done though, I will only be keeping a couple of the conditioners (Coco Rose and Argan) and the Argan Shampoo. These are moisturizing and growth but my protein will come from Dudley's, Keracare, Nairobi and maybe Kerastase.


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> That's the Plan.


----------



## Aggie

Used up the last of my Coconut oil and the last of my Bhringaraj Oil in my Fenugreek Oil blend this evening. No backup of these at the moment but may re-up on them later.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Aggie said:


>


@Aggie
Yep. 
Imma keep tryna' use things up and tryna' minimize this stash (to the best of my ability)


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> Yep.
> Imma keep tryna' use things up and tryna' minimize this stash (to the best of my ability)


Me too @IDareT'sHair, me too!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Hey PJ's!

Hope the day is going well


----------



## Aggie

Morning Ladies  

Have an awesome day. Today is our Independence Day today so I am off from work


----------



## Aggie

Decided to color my hair with henna today. Also using my Olaplex system to strengthen and repair. Plus a whole hair regimen today.

*Today I:*

-Prepooed with my diy fenugreek rinse and Heritage Castor oil
-Shampooed with Nairobi Detox Shampoo
-Color with henna and Olaplex #1 mixed together
-Conditioner with Olaplex #2 for 20 minutes
-Shampoo with Olaplex #4
-Protein DC with Follicle Care Cayena Wood
-Moisture DC with Follicle Care Baba de Caracol
-Leave-in with Mielle Organics Pomegranate & Honey Leave-in
-Moisturize with QB BRBC and QB OHHB


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Aggie
Happy Independence Day-Off!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My Stunnababez and my Naturelle Grow came today!

Just waiting on:
NurCreations Okra Hair Mask


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> Happy Independence Day-Off!


@IDareT'sHair 

Thanks love.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Evening ladies.   


Any partying @Aggie  ?


Received tracking for my Stunnababez and Curlbox


----------



## Aggie

shawnyblazes said:


> Evening ladies.
> 
> 
> Any partying @Aggie  ?
> 
> 
> Received tracking for my Stunnababez and Curlbox


@shawnyblazes
Sorry I took so long to respond but actually I just came from an outdoor grill-out. So in answer to your question yaaasssss! The food was great and so were the conversations .


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Happy Thursday PJ's!


----------



## BrownBetty

I need to wash my hair.  I'm tired just thinking about it.  

I like the stunna.  I decant into a smaller bottle with a applicator.  The spray bottle was difficult to handle.

I just got my kinky tresses order: 2 oils and a butter.  Nothing else on this end.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Mornin' PJ's of the 1st Order!

Happy Friday!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My NurCreations Okra Hair Mask came today


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Greetings Divas!


----------



## Aggie

Evening Ladies


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Used Up:
x1 16oz Stunna Leave-In (x1 b/up)
x1 8oz Stunna Conditioner (x1 16oz b/up)
x1 Cantu ACV Root Rinse (x1-x2 b/ups)
x1 NG Marshmallow DC'er (x1 b/up)
x1 NurCreations Avocado Treatment (x2 b/ups)


----------



## rileypak

Hello everyone


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@rileypak
I see you got in on Bekura's Summa' Sale!


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak
> I see you got in on Bekura's Summa' Sale!


30% is unheard of, I had to


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> *30% is unheard of, I had to *


@rileypak 
I understand...


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

I was hoping she would drop the new items during the sale.


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> Used Up:
> x1 16oz Stunna Leave-In (x1 b/up)
> x1 8oz Stunna Conditioner (x1 16oz b/up)
> x1 Cantu ACV Root Rinse (x1-x2 b/ups)
> x1 NG Marshmallow DC'er (x1 b/up)
> x1 NurCreations Avocado Treatment (x2 b/ups)


Wow! You sure had fun today didn't you? Nice haul!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Aggie said:


> *Wow! You sure had fun today didn't you? Nice haul!*


@Aggie
Sorry Ma'mam that would be my "Use Up" List.
Thank you very much!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Greetings Sisters of the Junkies of Products!

Have a Great Week


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Waiting On:
Bekura Beauty (x1 Whiskey Vanilla)
MyHoneyChild (miscellaneous)


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Used Up:
x1 Hairveda Almond Glaze (x1-x3? b/ups)


----------



## IDareT'sHair

MyHoneyChild Shipped!


----------



## rileypak

Hattache ship ship


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> *Hattache ship ship*


@rileypak
Lemme check the "What Did You Buy" Thread!

Did I miss something?..


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak
> Lemme check the "What Did You Buy" Thread!
> 
> Did I miss something?..


Up North Naturals edge gel and the Black Tea Tisane thing (they have the 5oz. size which is perfect for me)


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> Sorry Ma'mam that would be my "Use Up" List.
> Thank you very much!


@IDareT'sHair 

Whoopsie . My bad! In that case, good usin' up


----------



## rileypak

*Used up*
APB Rice Water Spray (1 backup)
APB Coconut Marshmallow Hair Moisturizer (1 backup, discontinued)


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Hey Gurls!

So.  MHC came today.

One of the Herbal Hair Cocktails spilled out over everything.  Box was soaked.  I'm surprised USPS left it.

Other than that, everything came.  My last order, a few things were missing.
But because the prices were so low, I just KIM.

However, I did leave a note to Seller that - this time,  if anything is missing this time, I would be contacting them.

ETA:  I wish I would have gotten a few more turbie towels.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Just waiting for (in no particular order):
Bekura Beauty
Kindred Butter


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Used Up:
x1 Sarenzo's Avocado Heavy Creme (not sure if I have a b/up? - i hope i do)


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Pulled Out:
BM Luscious Hair Cream.  I think this "might" be my last jar.  I may have another one?

I think I have a couple Hair Lotions and _maybe _a couple of DC'ers?

Pours out some BM Hair Lotion...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Picked Up:
x2 Mielle Hawaiian Ginger Overnight Masks


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@shawnyblazes


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Used Up:
x1 Cream & Coco Spun Sugar Reconstructor *discontinued* (no b/ups - if I find another bottle, imma lose it)

Although it was a good product...them durn thangs kept multiplying


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

IDareT'sHair said:


> Used Up:
> x1 Cream & Coco Spun Sugar Reconstructor *discontinued* (no b/ups - if I find another bottle, imma lose it)
> 
> Although it was a good product...them durn thangs kept multiplying


Lolol I have 4 bottles @IDareT'sHair


----------



## IDareT'sHair

shawnyblazes said:


> *Lolol I have 4 bottles*


@shawnyblazes
Gurl.....I musta' had a billion-zillion of them thangs.  

Shawnygurl if I find nan-nother bottle, Imma lose my mind!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@shawnyblazes 
What good stuff are you using?


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

IDareT'sHair said:


> @shawnyblazes
> What good stuff are you using?


Nothing. I’m being super lazy.  Waiting on my Natures Ego to ship @IDareT'sHair 

I was tempted by the Mielle Organics sale though.  Haven’t really decided yet


----------



## IDareT'sHair

shawnyblazes said:


> *I was tempted by the Mielle Organics sale though.  Haven’t really decided yet*


@shawnyblazes
You know Imma Sucka' for a good sale!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Aggie


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie


Hola Chica


----------



## Aggie

@IDareT'sHair 

I really should be at my salon cleaning it up but I am a little tired at the moment so I'm resting up a bit. Maybe I might go sometime later today


----------



## Aggie

Currently preparing for my cruise next Saturday so I won't be doing anything to my hair until Friday. I need to color my hairline in front with a little henna. I will treat it then as well. 

I need to start pre-packing. It's hard deciding on what to wear too close to my trips.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

It’s so hot.  I’m not doing jack to my hair. Even though I want to.  

Hope y’all are keeping cool.


----------



## Aggie

shawnyblazes said:


> It’s so hot.  I’m not doing jack to my hair. Even though I want to.
> 
> Hope y’all are keeping cool.


Imagine how we feel down here in the Bahamas. It really is hot but thankfully we have the proximity of our beaches to cool off if we want to. It's only minutes drive from anyone's home to the beach down here. I am truly grateful.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Aggie said:


> *I need to start pre-packing. It's hard deciding on what to wear too close to my trips.*


@Aggie
You bought quite a few lovely dresses and such.  Are you wigging it or wearing your hair out?

Sounds sooooooooo relaxing!


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Good morning ladies!!!


How yall doing??


----------



## IDareT'sHair

shawnyblazes said:


> *Good morning ladies!!!  How yall doing??*


@shawnyblazes 
...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Waiting On:
Bekura Beauty
HoBW
Kindred Butters


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Im trying to order from Hattache.  Theres a 15 % off sale with code Summer19 but its not working for me


 Also, TMN, Cush Cosmetics and Bekura are on  sale as well  @IDareT'sHair


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Natures Ego just sent my shipping notification.


I ordered some hair from Pure Beauty weeks ago and still hasnt shipped.  They are giving me the run around and soon Im about to dispute it with my bank because they sent a  bogus UPS tracking number. Ive never had problems ordering with them in the past.


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> You bought quite a few lovely dresses and such.  Are you wigging it or wearing your hair out?
> 
> Sounds sooooooooo relaxing!


Yes I did. I will be wigging it girlie. I am not in the mood for bothering with my hair on this trip - takes too long. Wigs are so much easier and of course faster .


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

@IDareT'sHair 

 Whats the ingredients for the brewers yeast mask you did that time?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@shawnyblazes
I forgot!

I got the recipe from an ETSY Vendor's product and now I can't remember which one?

I know it had Brewer's Yeast, Honey and Oil?????


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Used Up:
x1 C&P Chebe and Mint (x1-x2 b/ups)


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

I was going to buy some brewers yeast from Beaute Crepue but they arent selling it anymore. SO I went to vitacost but I didnt remember the recipe @IDareT'sHair


----------



## IDareT'sHair

shawnyblazes said:


> I was going to buy some brewers yeast from *Beaute Crepue* but they arent selling it anymore. SO I went to vitacost but I didnt remember the recipe


@shawnyblazes
Ding! Ding! Ding!  That's whose recipe it was. 

I think I got it off Hattache?

ETA:  Imma lern to write impotant stuff like this down.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Evening PJ's!

Still waiting on:
Mielle
Kindred Butters
Bekura Beauty
HoBW (received tracking info)


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@shawnyblazes @rileypak @Aggie


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Used Up:
x1 Hairveda Whipped Creme (x1-x3? b/ups)


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Hey luv @IDareT'sHair


----------



## rileypak

@IDareT'sHair


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Good morning ladies!!

 Natures Ego should be delivered today,  Qhemets tomorrow.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@shawnyblazes @rileypak  Hi PJ Partners in Crime!...

My Mielle shipped.  And my HoBW  (XCel) came today.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

I ordered two of the new Black Rice water sprays from Curls and Potion. Currently 30% off but doesn’t ship until July 31st. @IDareT'sHair


----------



## IDareT'sHair

shawnyblazes said:


> *I ordered two of the new Black Rice water sprays from Curls and Potion. Currently 30% off but doesn’t ship until July 31st.*


@shawnyblazes
I saw that.

I made a cart but, the shipping costs turned me off.


----------



## Aggie

Good evening ladies, all bright and beautiful .

I sure hope all is well with all of you. As you may or may not know, I am winding down for my vacation trip scheduled for this coming Saturday for 9 days.

I will try to check in while I'm on the cruise ship if I purchase Wi-fi. I do need to add some color to my hair line so I will give my edges a henna coloring to color my grays a bit.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Aggie said:


> *I am winding down for my vacation trip scheduled for this coming Saturday for 9 days. *


@Aggie
That sounds sooooooo wonderful.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

IDareT'sHair said:


> @shawnyblazes
> I saw that.
> 
> I made a cart but, the shipping costs turned me off.



How much was your shipping? Mine was $7.50 @IDareT'sHair


----------



## rileypak

shawnyblazes said:


> I ordered two of the new Black Rice water sprays from Curls and Potion. Currently 30% off


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

rileypak said:


>


  @rileypak


----------



## IDareT'sHair

shawnyblazes said:


> *How much was your shipping? Mine was $7.50*


@shawnyblazes
Same.  But I only had x1 in a cart. 

If Imma spend $7.50 at least lemme have x2 items.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

I'm curious to see what other products shes releasing.  She mentioned on Instagram there will be 4 @IDareT'sHair


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I saw a "Tea" I hadn't seen there before?  Is that new?

@shawnyblazes


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@shawnyblazes
Did you ever get Hattache Code Summer19 to work?


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Her page always annoys me, its so much stuff on there @IDareT'sHair


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

IDareT'sHair said:


> @shawnyblazes
> Did you ever get Hattache Code Summer19 to work?



Nope and I messaged them on Instagram about it. No response and they took the code off the banner page.  @IDareT'sHair


----------



## IDareT'sHair

shawnyblazes said:


> *No response and they took the code off the banner page.*


@shawnyblazes
I might convo them and see what's up?


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

IDareT'sHair said:


> @shawnyblazes
> I might convo them and see what's up?



Turned me off when they *didn*t respond but read the message _and then_ took the code off the page.  Shows great customer service  @IDareT'sHair


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@shawnyblazes
Message Sent.

For what it's worth.

eta: I wanna buy somethin'


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

I had in my cart  Jakeala ACV Black Tea hair rinse and Ecoslay hot  sauce prepoo/hot oil treatment.


@IDareT'sHair


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@shawnyblazes
You gotta find us a Good Sale!


----------



## Aggie

I leave the board for a day and come to find you girls are buying up a storm . Carry on though. I'm just watching you all from the sidelines this and next week


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Aggie 
Gurl....I'm ready to sneak inside one of those suitcases and stow away on your 9 days in Paradise.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

IDareT'sHair said:


> *You gotta find us a Good Sale!*


@Aggie

I haven't bought anything yet.


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> Gurl....I'm ready to sneak inside one of those suitcases and stow away on your 9 days in Paradise.


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> 
> I haven't bought anything yet.


 No!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Aggie said:


> *No!*


@Aggie
Yep.  Still waiting on the same 3 little things:
Bekura Vanilla Whiskey 
Mielle (shipped)
Kindred Butters x1 DC'er

Girl, when you come back in 9 days no telling what will be poppin' off in this thread.


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> Yep.  Still waiting on the same 3 little things:
> Bekura Vanilla Whiskey
> Mielle (shipped)
> Kindred Butters x1 DC'er
> 
> *Girl, when you come back in 9 days no telling what will be poppin' off in this thread*.


Okay gotcha! Still a shocker though @IDareT'sHair

@ bolded - behave yourself now. Remember I got my eyes on you. You s'pose to be spendin' less until BF


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Aggie said:


> *@ bolded - behave yourself now. Remember I got my eyes on you. You s'pose to be spendin' less until BF*


@Aggie
Thanks for keeping both eyes glued on me.  Appreciate it. I need it.

And you are absolutely right.

*cough* I did get x2 Curl Origin DC'ers just now tho' - 30% off. 

That's probably it this weekend. (hopefully).


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@shawnyblazes
You gettin' any CO?


----------



## BrownBetty

Morning
Alikay naturals leave in is 50% off on target.com.  You can price match instore.


----------



## MilkChocolateOne

BrownBetty said:


> Morning
> Alikay naturals leave in is 50% off on target.com.  You can price match instore.



I like this product but she uses too much dye.  The yellow color can stain clothing.


----------



## oneastrocurlie

MilkChocolateOne said:


> I like this product but she uses too much dye.  The yellow color can stain clothing.



Goodness!


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

@IDareT'sHair   No, not even tempted.

I saw you dipped your toes in.


----------



## BrownBetty

MilkChocolateOne said:


> I like this product but she uses too much dye.  The yellow color can stain clothing.



I dilute it so never came across this issue.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My Mielle Organics Hawaiian Ginger Overnight Treatment came today.

So just waiting on:
Kindred Butters
Bekura Beauty
Curl Origin


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Aggie


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie


Hi @IDareT'sHair.

I trust you are holding out on those purchases, right? You have to do it honey. 

I'll be on the seas as of tomorrow and will check in from time to time when I'm on the ship. 

Wi-fi is very expensive on cruise ships so I will put a budget of just $75 to use wi-fi and when that budget is blown, that is it. No more .


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Aggie 
Have a Beautiful Trip and Safe Travels.....

Yeah...we'll all hold it down until you return.

Happy Sailing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Used Up:
x1 Hairveda Moist 24/7 (coupla' b/ups)

*Received Ship-Ship from Curl Origins*


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@shawnyblazes
I got a response back from Hattache Thursday. 

They said they would be offering a Summer Discount Code next week.  Please lemme me know when you see it.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

IDareT'sHair said:


> @shawnyblazes
> I got a response back from Hattache Thursday.
> 
> They said they would be offering a Summer Discount Code next week.  Please lemme me know when you see it.



Okay.   @IDareT'sHair


----------



## rileypak

*Whisked away from my stash*
x1 APB Cashmere Creme (no backups, definite repurchase during upcoming sale)

My nephew was swiping dabs of the creme while my hair was being done. When I finished, he closed the jar and put it in his bag because it made his hair so soft


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My Bekura Order #1 Shipped


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> *Whisked away from my stash*
> *x1 APB Cashmere Creme (no backups, definite repurchase during upcoming sale)*
> *My nephew was swiping dabs of the creme while my hair was being done. When I finished, he closed the jar and put it in his bag because it made his hair so soft  *


@rileypak


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@shawnyblazes


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Hey sugah @IDareT'sHair  How’s your Sunday ?


----------



## Beamodel

rileypak said:


> *Whisked away from my stash*
> x1 APB Cashmere Creme (no backups, definite repurchase during upcoming sale)
> 
> My nephew was swiping dabs of the creme while my hair was being done. When I finished, he closed the jar and put it in his bag because it made his hair so soft



@rileypak that stuff is bae


----------



## rileypak

Beamodel said:


> @rileypak that stuff is bae


After one use for me, it really is wonderful


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Mornin' PJ's!


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Good morning !!!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@shawnyblazes
Anything coming your way?

ETA:  Keep me posted if you see anything on Hattache


----------



## rileypak




----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

IDareT'sHair said:


> @shawnyblazes
> Anything coming your way?
> 
> ETA:  Keep me posted if you see anything on Hattache



Nothing yet.  I bought some non hair items.  Curls and Potions doesn’t ship until 31st @IDareT'sHair


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


>


@rileypak
...


shawnyblazes said:


> *Nothing yet.  I bought some non hair items.  Curls and Potions doesn’t ship until 31st *


@shawnyblazes
My Curl Origin is "Out For Delivery" and both Bekura Orders shipped.

Still waiting on:
Hattache
Kindred Butters
Stunna
Hydratherma Naturals
....


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ship-Ship from:
Hydratherma Naturals
Hattache


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Oh. I forgot I got a Stunna back up Lololol @IDareT'sHair


----------



## IDareT'sHair

shawnyblazes said:


> *Oh. I forgot I got a Stunna back up Lololol*


@shawnyblazes
Smart Move!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Everything seems to be moving this way except Kindred Butters (still waiting for some type of notification).

@shawnyblazes


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

IDareT'sHair said:


> Everything seems to be moving this way except Kindred Butters (still waiting for some type of notification).
> 
> @shawnyblazes



Gooooood morning !!! @IDareT'sHair


----------



## IDareT'sHair

shawnyblazes said:


> *Gooooood morning !!!*


@shawnyblazes


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ship-Ship Kindred Butters 

Thanks Gurl!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Curl Origin came!

Thinking about doing another little SSI Cart.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Used Up:
x1 Sesa Ayurvedic Hair Oil (I think I have a b/up?)


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@shawnyblazes @rileypak
Just checked Hattache's site - didn't see any "Sale" Banner.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Not a one @IDareT'sHair 

Got tracking from Sallys for my Camille Rose.It should arrive on Friday,  No shipping from Stunna yet.   Curls and potions should be delivered today.

Thats about all Im waiting on.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@shawnyblazes
That CRN stuff you got sounds real good.  I need to take a look at it.

ETA: That Cholesterol Treatment sounds good.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

IDareT'sHair said:


> @shawnyblazes
> That CRN stuff you got sounds real good.  I need to take a look at it.
> 
> ETA: That Cholesterol Treatment sounds good.


I know, I want to go back and get the oil. Steaming both sounds delightful. Its buy 1 get one 50% off @IDareT'sHair


----------



## IDareT'sHair

shawnyblazes said:


> *I know, I want to go back and get the oil. Steaming both sounds delightful. Its buy 1 get one 50% off *


@shawnyblazes
Lemme run up in Sally right quick.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

@IDareT'sHair


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@shawnyblazes
Snatched Up:
x1 CRN Oud Moisture DC'er
x1 CRN Cholesterol DC'er

Thanks Gurl!

*Free Shipping Too*


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Hattache code is summer15 

@IDareT'sHair


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@shawnyblazes
Grabbed x4 MHC Honey Hair Mask (from Hattache) already received ship-ship.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@shawnyblazes

@Aggie done jinxed me!

I've been buyin' & buyin' since she's said don't buy nothin'..


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

I wasnt gonna say nothing but youre on a roll ,lololol @IDareT'sHair


----------



## IDareT'sHair

shawnyblazes said:


> *I wasnt gonna say nothing but youre on a roll ,lololol*


@shawnyblazes


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

IDareT'sHair said:


> @shawnyblazes


----------



## IDareT'sHair

shawnyblazes said:


>


@shawnyblazes
Gurl....You got me all messed up!


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

IDareT'sHair said:


> @shawnyblazes
> Gurl....You got me all messed up!



Don’t blame me! I didn’t do anything lolol @IDareT'sHair


----------



## IDareT'sHair

shawnyblazes said:


> *Don’t blame me! I didn’t do anything lolol*


@shawnyblazes
Okay...  If you say so!

ETA: My Stunna & SSI #2 shipped!


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Still nothing from Stunna  @IDareT'sHair 


Watching Curls and Potions like a hawk! I want more stuff


----------



## IDareT'sHair

shawnyblazes said:


> *Watching Curls and Potions like a hawk! I want more stuff*


@shawnyblazes
Umm...like what?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@shawnyblazes


*cough* 

Welp..looks like just about everything has shipped.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

IDareT'sHair said:


> @shawnyblazes
> 
> 
> *cough*
> 
> Welp..looks like just about everything has shipped.


I just got my Stunna shipping. @IDareT'sHair


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@shawnyblazes
My CRN DC'ers (from Sally) came today!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@shawnyblazes 
What else are you looking at from C&P?


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

IDareT'sHair said:


> @shawnyblazes
> Umm...like what?


She need to hurry up and release these new items so I can go about my business. @IDareT'sHair


----------



## IDareT'sHair

shawnyblazes said:


> *She need to hurry up and release these new items so I can go about my business.*


@shawnyblazes
I guess I haven't kept up on what their new items are. 

Lemme go look around.

So, you are expecting some type of Sale?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@shawnyblazes
I got about 15hunnen C&P Points.

What can I get?


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

IDareT'sHair said:


> @shawnyblazes
> I guess I haven't kept up on what their new items are.
> 
> Lemme go look around.
> 
> So, you are expecting some type of Sale?



I don’t know. With the moisture mists it was 30% off.  I’m hoping she keeps the same energy @IDareT'sHair


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

IDareT'sHair said:


> @shawnyblazes
> I got about 15hunnen C&P Points.
> 
> What can I get?



You doing better than me. I think I have about 300 lol @IDareT'sHair


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

IDareT'sHair said:


> @shawnyblazes
> My CRN DC'ers (from Sally) came today!


Dang.  How you get yours before me??? Mine arriving tomorrow @IDareT'sHair


----------



## IDareT'sHair

shawnyblazes said:


> *Dang.  How you get yours before me??? Mine arriving tomorrow*


@shawnyblazes
IKR?

I was surprised?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

shawnyblazes said:


> *You doing better than me. I think I have about 300 lol*


@shawnyblazes 
What can I get for 15hunnen points?  Anything?


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

IDareT'sHair said:


> @shawnyblazes
> What can I get for 15hunnen points?  Anything?



I dunno  how her point system work @IDareT'sHair 

Ask....  so you can find out about those release dates for the rest of the new stuff


----------



## IDareT'sHair

shawnyblazes said:


> *I dunno  how her point system work *


@shawnyblazes
Imma keep stackin' my points (I guess)

OT:  I wanna buy somethin'


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@shawnyblazes 
I might get more CRN from Sally


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Hey peeps


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl 
Have you tried Curls & Potions yet? (Fermented Rice Water)


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> Have you tried Curls & Potions yet? (Fermented Rice Water)


@IDareT'sHair I did. It's nice, leaves my scalp refreshed.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl
How's the Curl-Fam Stash lookin' these days?

Did you know MHC discontinued errrrrrthang except Type4 Hair Creme?

I'm still mad about that.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

I want the oils from CRN from Sally’s @IDareT'sHair


----------



## IDareT'sHair

shawnyblazes said:


> *I want the oils from CRN from Sally’s*


@shawnyblazes
Not sure what I want?

Maybe the new Protein DC'er and a b/up of the Moisture one?  I need to look again.

ETA: B1G1 50% is over, so Imma move on.


----------



## rileypak




----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


>


@rileypak 
...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@rileypak 
You doin' your hair this weekend?


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak
> You doin' your hair this weekend?


Nope! Momma put me in cornrows before she left last week and I'm letting them stay in. 
I'm only planning to spritz with a spray and leave it be.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> *Nope! Momma put me in cornrows before she left last week and I'm letting them stay in. *
> *I'm only planning to spritz with a spray and leave it be.*


@rileypak
Cool

OT: I'm thinkin' 'bout getting x2 more Tonga Mousse since it's on Sale and being discontinued.


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak
> Cool
> 
> OT: I'm thinkin' 'bout getting x2 more Tonga Mousse since it's on Sale and being discontinued.


I'm still thinking about it too...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Waiting on:
SSI (x2 orders)
Stunnababez
Kindred Butters
Hattache
Bekura Beauty


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> *I'm still thinking about it too...*


@rileypak
Great Minds

Will come in "handy" in the fall.

ETA:  Or I might get more SSI since it's Free Shipping (or both)


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My Hattache is out for Delivery! (x1 Bekura Whiskey Vanilla & x1 YAM).

I also placed an additional order with Hattache using SUMMER15 -  x4 MHC Honey Hair Masks

Grabbed x2 more Tonga Mousse (Bekura)

@rileypak @shawnyblazes


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Put 4 items from the $5 sale in my  cart from APB. Shipping is $10, hit exit. 


@IDareT'sHair


----------



## rileypak

I grabbed some stuff from the APB sale 

@shawnyblazes her shipping is now $10 flat. She changed to that when she went to her own site.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Used Up:
x1 Jakeala's Beau Vert (no b/ups)

In other late breaking news:
My HTN, Hattache and SSI#1 came today!


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

rileypak said:


> I grabbed some stuff from the APB sale
> 
> @shawnyblazes her shipping is now $10 flat. She changed to that when she went to her own site.



 I see.  Hmmm.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My Hattache #2 is Out For Delivery = x4 MHC Honey Masks.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Used Up:
x1 HTN Amino Protein Rx (have a coupla' b/ups)


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Clawd...Imma hate it when @Aggie gets back here!
......


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My:
Hattache (x4 MHC Honey Hair Mask)
Kindred Butters (x1 12oz Sheaveda DC'er)
SSI (x1 Coriander & Fig and x1 Papaya Hair Mask)

Came Today!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Used Up:
x1 MHC Honey Mask (x2 16oz b/ups and x4 8oz b/ups)


----------



## blackviolet

Waiting on;
Bekura-
Karate Au Lait Buttermilk
Cacao Bark Hair Mask
Tonga Hair Creme

Soultanicals
‘Fro Shade Uv

MoreMo
Water Treatment-delivery today


----------



## IDareT'sHair

blackviolet said:


> *Soultanicals
> ‘Fro Shade Uv*


@blackviolet 
I looked at this!

Lemme know how it is.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

You got the water treatment too!! @IDareT'sHair


----------



## IDareT'sHair

shawnyblazes said:


> *You got the water treatment too!*


@shawnyblazes
Now wait a minute...that wasn't me!


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

IDareT'sHair said:


> @shawnyblazes
> Now wait a minute...that wasn't me!



Sorry. Lolololololll @IDareT'sHair


----------



## IDareT'sHair

shawnyblazes said:


> *Sorry. Lolololololll*


@shawnyblazes 
See.

What you doing?


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

IDareT'sHair said:


> @shawnyblazes
> See.
> 
> What you doing?



I’m airdrying and being lazy @IDareT'sHair

Natures Ego black rice water leave in is pretty good. Around 85% dry and my hair feels good. It’s the only thing on it after rinsing out CRN Oud moisture treatment. Which was okay.  Nothing amazing


----------



## IDareT'sHair

shawnyblazes said:


> *It’s the only thing on it after rinsing our CRN Oud moisture treatment. Which was okay.  Nothing amazing*


@shawnyblazes 
WOW!  That's too bad!


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

IDareT'sHair said:


> @shawnyblazes
> WOW!  That's too bad!


I hope the cholesterol one is better @IDareT'sHair


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> Clawd...Imma hate it when @Aggie gets back here!
> ......




Girl @IDareT'sHair, you too funny.

True story - I was coming through US immigration today to get home and one of the officers asked me, "So, did you have pancakes for breakfast today, you smell like breakfast pancakes? I was crackin' up because I knew it was my fenugreek rinse on my hair that she was smelling. 

I told her that it was a fenugreek rinse in my hair and that it was very common for people to comment that I smelled like something to eat .


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @shawnyblazes
> 
> @Aggie done jinxed me!
> 
> *I've been buyin' & buyin' since she's said don't buy nothin*'..


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> Have a Beautiful Trip and Safe Travels.....
> 
> Yeah...we'll all hold it down until you return.
> 
> Happy Sailing!


Hey  @IDareT'sHair 

I know I could trust in you to hold down the fort but mama I see you have been busy with that credit/debit card missy . I remember telling you to hold off until BF...right?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Aggie
Oh No!
Clawd...Look Who's Back!

I knew this day was comin'.

I think it was "reverse psychology"  Your words had the opposite affect.

Welcome Back Sis.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Aggie 
I hope you are Relaxed, Refreshed and totally Rejuvenated.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

shawnyblazes said:


> *I hope the cholesterol one is better*


@shawnyblazes
Geez...So do I.

Wonder if I should take Oud back to Sally?  I may exchange it for a b/up of the Cholesterol one.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

IDareT'sHair said:


> @shawnyblazes
> Geez...So do I.
> 
> Wonder if I should take Oud back to Sally?  I may exchange it for a b/up of the Cholesterol one.
> 
> ETA:  Watching YT now and "most" are saying the Cholesterol one is better.



I guess I should have looked first huh , lol @IDareT'sHair


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> Oh No!
> Clawd...Look Who's Back!
> 
> I knew this day was comin'.
> 
> I think it was "reverse psychology"  Your words had the opposite affect.
> 
> Welcome Back Sis.


Lolololol


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@shawnyblazes
After watching several reviews I guess they aren't that bad. 

I may go ahead and keep it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

shawnyblazes said:


> *I guess I should have looked first huh , lol*


@shawnyblazes
Imma go ahead and keep it.

Did you steam with it?  Or no heat?

How's it smell?


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

IDareT'sHair said:


> @shawnyblazes
> Imma go ahead and keep it.
> 
> Did you steam with it?  Or no heat?
> 
> How's it smell?



I steamed with it. The scent is slightly exotic but it didn’t linger after I rinsed it out.   It was okay.  I won’t purchase again. @IDareT'sHair


----------



## IDareT'sHair

shawnyblazes said:


> I steamed with it. The scent is slightly exotic but it didn’t linger after I rinsed it out.   It was okay.  *I won’t purchase again. *


@shawnyblazes
This makes me wanna return/exchange it for the Cholesterol one.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

IDareT'sHair said:


> @shawnyblazes
> This makes me wanna return/exchange it for the Cholesterol one.


It was creamy. A little slippery but it wasn’t an amazing DC.   I was thinking it would be yum. 25 minutes of steam for “okay”.  @IDareT'sHair


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@shawnyblazes
You got the Cholesterol one too right?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

shawnyblazes said:


> * I was thinking it would be yum. 25 minutes of steam for “okay”.*


@shawnyblazes
It sounds like it would be doesn't it? 

I may add YAM on top of it or Kindred Butter's Honey Nectar and see what it does.

One or 2 YT'ers said they used it overnight, so that is always an option for me too.

ETA:  Do you like CRN Algae Mask?


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

IDareT'sHair said:


> @shawnyblazes
> It sounds like it would be doesn't it?
> 
> I may add YAM on top of it or Kindred Butter's Honey Nectar and see what it does.
> 
> One or 2 YT'ers said they used it overnight, so that is always an option for me too.
> 
> ETA:  Do you like CRN Algae Mask?




I liked the original version before she started messing with it.  I dont fool with nothing CRN makes anymore except the Leave in Collection ( rarely).  Everything is too protein like for me.  The conditioner bottles are small for the price you get and the stylers dont sink into my hair.

@IDareT'sHair


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> I hope you are Relaxed, Refreshed and totally Rejuvenated.


@IDareT'sHair 

Believe it or not I actually got rest on that cruise. I was so tired in the beginning that I spent the entire first day sleeping like a baby. I also rested the last day before coming home. So yeah, I am goodt!


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> Oh No!
> Clawd...Look Who's Back!
> 
> I knew this day was comin'.
> 
> I think it was "reverse psychology"  Your words had the opposite affect.
> 
> Welcome Back Sis.



@IDareT'sHair 

Aww! Thanks for the welcome sis. Don't worry though, you still have over 3 months to redeem yourself. Remember that.


----------



## blackviolet

Hey @IDareT'sHair,

Just seeing your post.... I like this treatment so far . for me, it's an  intense protein treatment, that smooth and softens hair.
I seems to also helped the shedding I've been struggling with lately. When it massaged this into my hair, it turned warm which was an unexpected sensation. After 10 seconds, I rinsed really well and followed up with
Bekura's Cacao  deep conditioner, used Stunna's rice water and Shescenit leave in.
Final thought- I like it so far!


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

blackviolet said:


> Hey @IDareT'sHair,
> 
> Just seeing your post.... I like this treatment so far . for me, it's an  intense protein treatment, that smooth and softens hair.
> I seems to also helped the shedding I've been struggling with lately. When it massaged this into my hair, it turned warm which was an unexpected sensation. After 10 seconds, I rinsed really well and followed up with
> Bekura's Cacao  deep conditioner, used Stunna's rice water and Shescenit leave in.
> Final thought- I like it so far!



@blackviolet  I started a thread for it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Evenin' Ladies!

My Bekura #1 & #2 came (x1 Jar of Whiskey Vanilla which I totally forgot about) and x2 Tonga Mousse.

I have a third order #3 with x2 additional Tonga's.

Also, My Stunna b/up to the b/up came today.


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> Evenin' Ladies!
> 
> My Bekura #1 & #2 came (x1 Jar of Whiskey Vanilla which I totally forgot about) and x2 Tonga Mousse.
> 
> I have a third order #3 with x2 additional Tonga's.
> 
> Also, My Stunna b/up to the b/up came today.


What!!!  Alladat girlie!   @IDareT'sHair

I am in shock I tell ya!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Aggie 
Gurl...I went plum fool crazy and you hadn't even got on the ship yet

It wasn't nothing nice.

The Spurrrrt got all up in these PJ Fangas!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

TGIN August 5-9 40% Off!

Code = ONLYATEST


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Used Up:
x1 CeCe's JBCO Hair Lotion (no b/ups - would repurchase on a good sale).

Will rotate - NG's Plantain and Bel Nouvo's Avocado &  Shea Hair Lotions


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@shawnyblazes


I like the consistency of Tonga Mousse and wanna buy more


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

IDareT'sHair said:


> @shawnyblazes
> 
> 
> I like the consistency of Tonga Mousse and wanna buy more


It didn’t wow me.  Lol. I have one jar only. 

I want some type3 cream but imma be sad when I can’t get another @IDareT'sHair


----------



## IDareT'sHair

shawnyblazes said:


> *I want some type3 cream but imma be sad when I can’t get another *


@shawnyblazes
Does Hattache still have it in stock?  Might be your best bet.  That's why I plan to stockpile Honey Hair Mask until it sells out. 

And maybe a few jars of Buttery Soy or Type4 if it's still in stock?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Aggie


@shawnyblazes
I did actually find a jar of Type4 in my stash tonight, so hopefully, I have a jar (or x2 of Buttery Soy somewhere in there?)


----------



## IDareT'sHair

*cough*
So I ended up grabbing x2 more Tonga Mousse.  Okay..I think I'm done now. 

But I will keep my eye on their stock.


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> 
> 
> @shawnyblazes
> I did actually find a jar of Type4 in my stash tonight, so hopefully, I have a jar (or x2 of Buttery Soy somewhere in there?)


@IDareT'sHair
Hi lady. I trust you are doing okay tonight? Heading to bed now. I have a long day tomorrow.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Aggie 
Rest Well.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Evening Ladies!


----------



## BrownBetty

Hey ladies!

So tired.  I have to wash my hair tomorrow and I am exhausted  just thinking about it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@shawnyblazes
What's Up?


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> Evening Ladies!


@IDareT'sHair 

Hola chica


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

IDareT'sHair said:


> @shawnyblazes
> What's Up?


Just put some hydrated fenugreek to sit overnight in the fridge.   @IDareT'sHair


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@shawnyblazes 
I need to figure out what I am Imma use


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

IDareT'sHair said:


> @shawnyblazes
> I need to figure out what I am Imma use


 I think imma use henna sooq moisture and curls mask this weekend.  Not sure yet.  @IDareT'sHair


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Aggie said:


> *Hola chica*


@Aggie 
When all adem' 50-11 Wigs comin'?


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> When all adem' 50-11 Wigs comin'?


@IDareT'sHair 
It's interesting that you asked about those. Ebonyline emailed me to let me know that 2 of my wigs were out of stock in the color I wanted so I have to search for them on another site...maybe. I got one shipping notification today actually. The other one, I am still waiting on.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Aggie
How's your Hair doing "Post Trip"?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Waiting On:
x4 Bekura Beauty Tonga Mousse
Slap Cap(s) - should be tomorrow
NurCreations Ginger Mint Pomade (b/up)


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@rileypak 
....


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My Slap Caps are "Out For Delivery"

Grabbed a couple SSI Coconut & Rice Milk products during the 50% Sale


----------



## rileypak

*Trashed*
CRN Lavender Crush Gel (molded, one backup)


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My Slap Cap's came today (x1 Gray & x1 Black b/ups)


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> How's your Hair doing "Post Trip"?


It's doing okay @IDareT'sHair. I haven't done much to it for a while. I need to though.


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> My Slap Cap's came today (x1 Gray & x1 Black b/ups)


I'm wearing my gray slap cap as we speak


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Used Up:
x1 SM "Take Down" Detangler (coupla' b/ups)
x1 5pk Follicure Vials (no b/ups - but I have other Vials)
x1 HV Moist 24/7 (b/ups)


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My Bekura (x4 Tonga's) should be here tomorrow....I think?

I also ordered a LuvScrub - it should be here tomorrow too!

Waiting on:
SSI (Rice Milk)
NurCreations Ginger/Mint Scalp Balm
4CurlzbyShianne Cappuccino DC'er


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Aggie


----------



## Aggie

Hello @IDareT'sHair 

I trust you are well today, yes?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Mornin' Good Ladies of U1B1!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I have x2 things out for Delivery today!

I know x1 is the LuvScrub.  Not sure what the other Item is?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@rileypak
What we gone do about MHC Sophia's?

I'm scraping the bottom of what I think I have left.  Pretty sure there are no b/ups.

Thankfully, _Kindred Butters Naomi_ works for me and can serve a  replacement *crosses fangas*

There are other things I like just as well, but they are "different"


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak
> What we gone do about MHC Sophia's?
> 
> I'm scraping the bottom of what I think I have left.  Pretty sure there are no b/ups.
> 
> Thankfully, _Kindred Butters Naomi_ works for me and can serve a replacement *crosses fangas*


Don't remind me 

I've never tried the Naomi grease. Wasn't in the shop when I was shopping from KB I think


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> *Don't remind me *
> 
> *I've never tried the Naomi grease. Wasn't in the shop when I was shopping from KB I think*


@rileypak
Naomi's is "different"  It reminds me more of Komaza's Scalp Butter (discontinued) than MHC Sophia's, but could be a close cousin.  I will miss Sophia's.

For me, each product is different.  I still haven't found a suitable replacement for DB's Eucalyptus & Mint and PBN's Mango Tea Scalp Butter etc... 

And I know I'll be missing some Claudie Items since that Line has also been discontinued.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Original Slaps are still 2 for $24


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

@IDareT'sHair


----------



## rileypak

shawnyblazes said:


> @IDareT'sHair



Mama noooooooo


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

rileypak said:


> Mama noooooooo



I left a sprinkle up there, lololol @rileypak


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@shawnyblazes @rileypak
She done messed up!

I just stared with my Mouf open thinkin'...oh no she didn't.

Pours out some Hairveda Cocasta Oil for Baby-J's Curlz

When did this travesty of justice go down?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My NurCreations Shipped (Ginger & Mint Pomade)
Still waiting on Bekura x4 Tonga Mousse

My SSI came yesterday and also my LuvScrub.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@shawnyblazes
Where is you at?....

Don't be hidin' now!


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

IDareT'sHair said:


> @shawnyblazes
> Where is you at?....
> 
> Don't be hidin' now!



Lololol. I took him out after work.  Sunday it went down. I cut it low last week and his dad shaped it up Sunday.  @IDareT'sHair


----------



## IDareT'sHair

shawnyblazes said:


> *Sunday it went down. I cut it low last week and his dad shaped it up Sunday.*


@shawnyblazes
Ya'll wrong for that.

What does he think about it?  Did he cry?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Finished Up:
MHC Sophia's Old Fashion (nothing left to try to scrape out and no b/ups) I do have a Jar of Buttery Soy left.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Grabbed a b/up of Sophia's from Hattache.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

He didn’t like the shape up part.  Hopefully it grows back fairly quick. @IDareT'sHair


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@shawnyblazes
What are folks saying and how is he reacting?!


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

IDareT'sHair said:


> @shawnyblazes
> What are folks saying and how is he reacting?!




Everyone is mad we cut it off, LOL.  I MEAN everyone!!!!  Its growing back quick already so I think in another month, it will be a little curly fro. Hes happy it only takes 2 minutes to do his hair.  Moisturizer and oil, boom!!  

Yesterday, he kept saying ,all finished mommie?  LOL @IDareT'sHair


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@shawnyblazes
Maybe a cute little Fro-Hawk so we can keep a coupla' Curlz on top?

You and Dad shoulda' ask all of us *first* before ya'll did dat!..


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Wonder where my x4 Tonga Mousse is? 

I convo'ed Bekura.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@shawnyblazes
So how is the C&P Supercharged in relation to Stunna FRW L-I?


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

IDareT'sHair said:


> @shawnyblazes
> So how is the C&P Supercharged in relation to Stunna FRW L-I?



Its sooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo moisturizing!!!!! I LOVE IT. Its a different moisture than Stunna. I hope she brings it to the line permanently.  @IDareT'sHair 

I'm almost to the bottle of the first bottle I ordered. If she brings it back this month i'll snag around 4-5. It smells like a popsicle. Creamy, yummy ingredients


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

IDareT'sHair said:


> @shawnyblazes
> Maybe a cute little Fro-Hawk so we can keep a coupla' Curlz on top?
> 
> You and Dad shoulda' ask all of us *first* before ya'll did dat!..


 Thats what every0ne said @IDareT'sHair


----------



## rileypak

@IDareT'sHair
@shawnyblazes know they were wrong!
I literally said noooooooo when I saw the pictures 

But then I saw his smile and was like "welllll it'll grow back"


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> *But then I saw his smile* and was like "welllll it'll grow back"



@rileypak @shawnyblazes - Bolded was the only thing that kept me from...

I just sat there and looked at it puzzled.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

shawnyblazes said:


> * Thats what every0ne said*


@shawnyblazes 

Well Ms. Lady!

Everybody can't be wrong. 

You coulda' at least prepared us so we could say a proper "Goodbye" to Da'Curlz!


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

I told yall those curls were disappearing, lolol @IDareT'sHair 

He started to hate letting me detangle it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

shawnyblazes said:


> *Its sooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo moisturizing!!!!! I LOVE IT.*
> *I'm almost to the bottom of the first bottle I ordered. If she brings it back this month i'll snag around 4-5. It smells like a popsicle. Creamy, yummy ingredients*


@shawnyblazes
I also like the Chebe & Mint.  Once I'm done with the Bamboo & RW Rinse - I won't repurchase.

Well we know Stunna ain't smellin' like nobody's Popsicle nothin'....


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

IDareT'sHair said:


> @shawnyblazes
> I also like the Chebe & Mint.  Once I'm done with the Bamboo & RW Rinse - I won't repurchase.
> 
> Well we know Stunna ain't smellin' like nobody's Popsicle nothin'....



My one and done from C&P says delivered. I cant wait to pair it with the supercharged tonight @IDareT'sHair


----------



## IDareT'sHair

shawnyblazes said:


> *I told yall those curls were disappearing, lolol*
> 
> *He started to hate letting me detangle it.*


@shawnyblazes
You know we wasn't taking that seriously Sis...

That's cause you was using 50-11 products on him head

New products, new tools and new techniques.  That's why him was runnin'.

In all seriousness, I do like the new grownin' up Baby-J, but will miss them curls!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

shawnyblazes said:


> *My one and done from C&P says delivered.*


@shawnyblazes
I need to read up on that one.  Never looked at it?


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

IDareT'sHair said:


> @shawnyblazes
> You know we wasn't taking that seriously Sis...
> 
> That's cause you was using 50-11 products on him head
> 
> New products, new tools and new techniques.  That's why him was runnin'.
> 
> In all seriousness, I do like the new grownin' up Baby-J, but will miss them curls!



Honestly his stylers only changed but African Moisture Pride was his boo thang @IDareT'sHair


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@shawnyblazes and @rileypak
I went to look at C&P Supercharged and it is OOS.

Ya'll shoulda' made me buy one!  (or two)

It's ya'll fault I didn't get none.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@rileypak 
My MHC Sophia's (from Hattache) shipped.

@shawnyblazes
My Tonga's will ship out Friday.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Aggie 
...


----------



## Aggie

shawnyblazes said:


> @IDareT'sHair



@IDareT'sHair 
Whoa, da boy hansum as hellllll!!! He gon break all da lil girl's hearts .


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Aggie said:


> *Whoa, da boy hansum as hellllll!!! He gon break all da lil girl's hearts .*


@Aggie
Minus the Curly-Loc's....

*rolls eyez @shawnyblazes


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> ...


Hola chica @IDareT'sHair.

Haven't been in here for a couple of days. Too tired from my return back to work. I shoulda stayed on vacay


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> *Minus the Curly-Loc's*....
> 
> *rolls eyez @shawnyblazes


, this is true.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Aggie
Any more of those Wigs made it to the Island yet?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Aggie said:


> * I shoulda stayed on vacay *


@Aggie
Gurl..don't that sound like Heaven?

Sounds like a Plan!


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> Any more of those Wigs made it to the Island yet?


@IDareT'sHair 
Nope, not yet but I did get a couple shipping notifications so far so right now, just waiting for them to actually get here.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

IDareT'sHair said:


> @shawnyblazes and @rileypak
> I went to look at C&P Supercharged and it is OOS.
> 
> Ya'll shoulda' made me buy one!  (or two)
> 
> It's ya'll fault I didn't get none.



 Im in the dog house huh @IDareT'sHair


----------



## IDareT'sHair

shawnyblazes said:


> * Im in the dog house huh*


@shawnyblazes 
Yep.  Shole is!

Especially for the Removal of dem Curlz!...


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

IDareT'sHair said:


> @shawnyblazes
> Yep.  Shole is!
> 
> Especially for the Removal of dem Curlz!...




LOLOL   @IDareT'sHair


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@shawnyblazes
How's your Hair feeling?


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Its feeling plush.  So much humidity lately.  I need to wash though. My scalp is itchy @IDareT'sHair


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My NurCreations Ginger & Mint Scalp Balm arrived.

My Bekura is suppose to ship tomorrow.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Shrinkage at its finest.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Mornin' PJ's!

Tryna' get started on this head. 

I overnighted with SSI's Butter Overnight Mask.  I like it!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Happy Sunday Ladies!

My NurCreations Ginger & Mint Pomade (b/up) came yesterday.  Will end up being my perfect Dupe for - DB's Eucalyptus & Mint Scalp Butter.


----------



## Aggie

Afternoon Ladies. Finally home from church and stepping out to run a quick errand. I made no plans to do anything to my hair as yet either. I might tackle it later but not sure.


----------



## Aggie

By the way, I ordered a few dresses and workout outfits from fashionnova a few minutes ago. Getting ready to whip this body back into shape and nothing like new outfits that get me up and going. It's a mind thing


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Aggie
Hi Gurl!


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> Hi Gurl!


Hi @IDareT'sHair. 

I know I have been saying very little as of late, but been a teeny bit busy with other things. I check in when I have time.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Mornin' Ladies!

My Sophia's came from Hattache.  (Glad to have this discontinued item).

My Mane Choice Shipped.  Still no word from Bekura (was suppose to ship Friday).


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Evening PJ's!

Lemme go check on Bekura right quick.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Mornin' Ladies!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My Bekura Shipped = x4 Tonga Mousse

Hydratherma Naturals = x1 Follicle Hair Mist (shipped) previously called "Follicle Booster"


----------



## rileypak

@IDareT'sHair
I got ship ship for my Tonga Mousse too


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> *Gonna soak and pre-cleanse my hair tomorrow*


@rileypak
Aww Sookie-Sookie Nah!

What You Using? (Weekend Hair Plans Thread Please)


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Waiting on:
Bekura
CURLS
Hydratherma Naturals


----------



## IDareT'sHair

IDareT'sHair said:


> *Waiting on:*
> *Bekura*
> CURLS
> *Hydratherma Naturals*


These came today!


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

@IDareT'sHair


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@shawnyblazes
Ya'll took BabyJ all the way Low.It's Cute tho'.

@rileypak
Geesh...did you check out them Lashes!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Used Up:
x1 Mielle Pre-Shampoo Treatment (no b/ups - not a repurchase)


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@shawnyblazes 
What's Up _Edwina Scissorhands_!


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

IDareT'sHair said:


> @shawnyblazes
> What's Up _Edwina Scissorhands_!


 Bauahahjaahjajahahahajaja!!!!! @IDareT'sHair


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak
> Geesh...did you check out them Lashes!


I saw and I loved


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My Curls came today
x3 Blueberry & Mint Scalp Tea


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Used Up:
x1 Cantu ACV Root Rinse (I think it was my last one?) Will look for more in my Stash.  If not, I have several similar ACV Rinse's.

Will also use up:
x1 Bel Nouvo Creamy Castor DC'er (I think this might also be the last one - although....I could have a b/up?

Also used up:
x1 TMC Carrot & Green Tea (same - may have a b/up? - just not sure?)


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Used Up quite a bit today.  Will just keep plugging along.


----------



## Saludable84

My hair aint come down yet yall


----------



## rileypak

Will probably use up the YAM Nectar this wash day



Saludable84 said:


> My hair aint come down yet yall


Mine is detangled


----------



## Saludable84

rileypak said:


> Will probably use up the YAM Nectar this wash day
> 
> 
> Mine is detangled


I just woke up. I can try.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

OOOooooo Ms  @Saludable84 

Is that the Bun we seek?...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> *Will probably use up the YAM Nectar this wash day*


@rileypak 
You got a back up?


----------



## Saludable84

IDareT'sHair said:


> OOOooooo Ms  @Saludable84
> 
> Is that the Bun we seek?...


Yes maam. Im glad its coming back after my cut. Oh, and my hair is done. Ive got it down to an hour  and if it wasn't for rice water, ionno. I think that's been the only secret.


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak
> You got a back up?


3 backups I think. Will finally be on to the new packaging.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Received my ecoslay tracking on Friday and it hasn’t started tracking.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I think the only thing I am waiting on is?:
x1 ST'icals UV Defense Mask


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@shawnyblazes 
Are you waiting on anythang?


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Morning @IDareT'sHair 

Just ecoslay.  Tracking update and it says Friday but thats my hair appt. I was hoping it would arrive before that.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Happy Wednesday Ladies!

Work Week Half over!  YAY!


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

My Ecoslay arrived.

Think I'll use it this weekend. My stylist had to reschedule her flight until next weekend so no crochet for me tomorrow.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@shawnyblazes
So what are you using this weekend?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I picked up the Rhassoul & Bentonite DC'er from KeraVada with 33% off.  The Owner has Cancer and is sharing his story about losing his hair.

I wanted to "support".  

Plus I love the HydroMax and the Brulee (and the Oils).  So, I'm sure I'll love the DC'er


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

IDareT'sHair said:


> @shawnyblazes
> So what are you using this weekend?



My hair lol @IDareT'sHair 

What are you up to ?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@shawnyblazes
 Um...I said "Using"???...


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

IDareT'sHair said:


> @shawnyblazes
> Um...I said "Using"???...


Oh.  Lololol

@IDareT'sHair 

My ecoslay products for prepoo and washing.  Might do a sukesh treatment or use APB Keratin treatment followed by a long steam session.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

shawnyblazes said:


> *My ecoslay products for prepoo and washing.  Might do a sukesh treatment or use APB Keratin treatment followed by a long steam session.*


@shawnyblazes
Alladat sounds so good.

A long steam session with what?


----------



## Aggie

Hola Chicas 

Just quickly checking in now because I'm not sure as of Saturday evening, if I will have power here since Hurricane Dorian is heading to the Bahamas. It is 2 days away but you never know with the storms these days. They are very hard to accurately predict their precise movement out in the ocean. We here are praying for the best outcome. Ladies please keep us in your prayers.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Aggie 
Was just thinking about you Sis.

Stay Safe.  

We will be praying for you.


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> Was just thinking about you Sis.
> 
> Stay Safe.
> 
> We will be praying for you.



@IDareT'sHair 
Awww, thanks hon. I do appreciate every single prayer. ((HUGS))


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Aggie said:


> *Awww, thanks hon. I do appreciate every single prayer.*



@Aggie 
I was just looking at the path of Dorian on the News when you posted...


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> I was just looking at the path of Dorian on the News when you posted...


Yes thank you for all your prayers and support.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Aggie said:


> *Yes thank you for all your prayers and support.*


@Aggie
I am praying by then, it's nothing more than a simple shower.

So you got plenty of food, water etc?...

Keep us posted.  And I'll be watching the news.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Waiting on:
Soultanicals
KeraVada


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

@IDareT'sHair


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@shawnyblazes @rileypak
Made a Mock Cart w/x2 SSI Okra Winfrey Spritz....but....decided I "should/could" wait until BF?

What Ya'll Do?


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> @shawnyblazes @rileypak
> Made a Mock Cart w/x2 SSI Okra Winfrey Spritz....but....decided I "should/could" wait until BF?
> 
> What Ya'll Do?


I'm waiting til BF


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

IDareT'sHair said:


> @shawnyblazes @rileypak
> Made a Mock Cart w/x2 SSI Okra Winfrey Spritz....but....decided I "should/could" wait until BF?
> 
> What Ya'll Do?


 I bought the oil and mask @IDareT'sHair


----------



## rileypak

@IDareT'sHair @shawnyblazes
I'm getting Bekura instead


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Just came outta Bekura!

@rileypak @shawnyblazes


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Mornin' Ladies!

Hope Aggie and everyone in Florida @divachyk (and others) are prepared and safe.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Used: Siamese Twists Sweet Potatoe Pie Hair Creme.  It has liquified for some reason but it still feels nice.

This is an 8oz Jar (had been in da' fridge).  I have a 16oz b/up that I'm sure will be like this as well.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Aggie 
How are things going Sis?


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> Mornin' Ladies!
> 
> Hope Aggie and everyone in Florida @divachyk (and others) are prepared and safe.


Hi @IDareT'sHair 

Just a quick check in. Thanks for all your prayers. The power was out for 5 hours and just came on but have no idea how long it will be on. I'm charging up everything that needs charging right now before it goes out again. 

Love you all but can't stay on long. It is really really bad in the islands of Grand Bahama and The Abacos. Catastrophic in fact. Many homes lost, cars turning over in the streets, water surges in people's homes, families having to leave their homes and seek shelter in that dreadful storm because there is no roof to protect them. I'm really sad for them right now and continually praying that no one die.

I have 2 nephews in Abaco and the last time we heard from them was about 2 hours ago. They were okay in a pretty safe shelter then but we believe communication is cut off because we can't reach them now. We are still trying to reach them but believe that the communication grid might be offline. It's very sad now.

I might check back in a little later if time permits.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Aggie
Keep us posted on how you all are doing.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Just saw a video and came to check on @Aggie
I pray everyone in the path and storm is safe.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@shawnyblazes

What's the latest on project Curl-Watch?


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Lolol @IDareT'sHair


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@shawnyblazes
Him so sweet.

You & Dad really took him all the way down. 

The poppage is popping back nicely.

I think him likes it.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

IDareT'sHair said:


> @shawnyblazes
> Him so sweet.
> 
> You & Dad really took him all the way down.
> 
> The poppage is popping back nicely.
> 
> I think him likes it.



Doing his hair is so quick lolol @IDareT'sHair


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> Keep us posted on how you all are doing.





shawnyblazes said:


> Just saw a video and came to check on @Aggie
> I pray everyone in the path and storm is safe.



@IDareT'sHair and @shawnyblazes 
Thanks so much my efriends. Your love and support mean so much to me. The power is still on, thank God. It is not over for us yet. Dorian decided to linger here for another day. Please keep us in your prayers.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Aggie said:


> *It is really really bad in the islands of Grand Bahama and The Abacos. Catastrophic in fact.*


@Aggie
I keep hearing these places on the news. Along with Freeport and Nassau. How is everything?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@shawnyblazes 
....


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@rileypak

...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Aggie 
What's going on Lady?


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> I keep hearing these places on the news. Along with Freeport and Nassau. How is everything?



@IDareT'sHair

All of these places received damage to varying degrees, Nassau being the least damaged location (some flooding in quite a few homes from King and Spring Tides coming out of the ground and rose up a few feet into some homes - Thankfully, I live on a little higher ground than most in my area). Nassau is where I live, thank God.

The worst damage took place in Abaco. There are reports now coming in that many lost their lives here. It was almost entirely under water for most of the island. Very depressing and very heart wrenching. A family was found huddled together in some rubble, dead. A lady had her 4 month old baby in her arms on an upstairs balcony pleading to be rescued because her roof came off but she could not move any further because of rough, deepening waters outside to the first level of the building. Very very sad!

As for Freeport, Grand Bahama - again it's not over for them yet since Dorian is still hanging around there for a few more hours, I am told. There was a video sent out of a shark swimming outside someone's car and they were in the car videoing the shark as it swam by.

This whole ordeal was like it was from a horror movie that was unfolding right before our eyes. We have never been through anything this catastrophic, ever! We have had bad hurricanes but we were always okay - never any hurricane related deaths reported. Homes were lost, but no deaths recorded. It is most certainly a wake up call for us.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Aggie said:


> @IDareT'sHair
> 
> All of these places received damage to varying degrees, Nassau being the least damaged location (some flooding in quite a few homes from King and Spring Tides coming out of the ground and rose up a few feet into some homes - Thankfully, I live on a little higher ground than most in my area). Nassau is where I live, thank God.
> 
> The worst damage took place in Abaco. There are reports now coming in that many lost their lives here. It was almost entirely under water for most of the island. Very depressing and very heart wrenching. A family was found huddled together in some rubble, dead. A lady had her 4 month old baby in her arms on an upstairs balcony pleading to be rescued because her roof came off but she could not move any further because of rough, deepening waters outside to the first level of the building. Very very sad!
> 
> As for Freeport, Grand Bahama - again it's not over for them yet since Dorian is still hanging around there for a few more hours, I am told. There was a video sent out of a shark swimming outside someone's car and they were in the car videoing the shark as it swam by.
> 
> This whole ordeal was like it was from a horror movie that was unfolding right before our eyes. We have never been through anything this catastrophic, ever! We have had bad hurricanes but we were always okay - never any hurricane related deaths reported. Homes were lost, but no deaths recorded. It is most certainly a wake up call for us.


Glad to hear you’re okay.  

Let me know when you can where I can donate to @Aggie 
Praying and keeping you all in our thoughts


----------



## IDareT'sHair

shawnyblazes said:


> *Let me know when you can where I can donate to *


@Aggie @shawnyblazes 
This


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Aggie
Glad you're okay. 

Very sad about the on-going damage and loss of lives & homes on the Island. 

I see it's still hovering around Freeport yet today.

Appears F.lorida won't be greatly impacted as first thought.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My ST'icals (x1 UV Defense Mask) shipped


----------



## Aggie

shawnyblazes said:


> Glad to hear you’re okay.
> 
> Let me know when you can where I can donate to @Aggie
> Praying and keeping you all in our thoughts





IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie @shawnyblazes
> This


Thanks so much @IDareT'sHair and @shawnyblazes. I'll pm you both.


----------



## KinksAndInk

@Aggie I’m glad you’re okay.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Happy Hump Day Ladies! 

Short week - let's do this!

I think the only thing I am waiting on is:
Soultanicals (shippped)
x2 Orders from Bekura

Tis All.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

I’m waiting on 

Bekura
Curls and Potions
Product Junkie Naturals
Divine body and hair 
Shescentit


----------



## IDareT'sHair

shawnyblazes said:


> I’m waiting on
> 
> Bekura
> Curls and Potions
> *Product Junkie Naturals*
> Divine body and hair
> Shescentit


@shawnyblazes
Say What Nah?....

Did the reopen?


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

shawnyblazes said:


> I’m waiting on
> 
> Bekura
> Curls and Potions
> Product Junkie Naturals
> Divine body and hair
> Shescentit



Received tracking for everything except Bekura.

PJN isnt tracking yet.
C&P says delivery is for friday.
SSI is arriving today.
Divine Hair and Body is arriving today.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Completely forgot about KeraVada.

My KV Rhassoul Conditioner came yesterday.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@shawnyblazes
Happy Weekend Sis!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Aggie 
Checking in for an Update 

Let us know how you are doing?


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

IDareT'sHair said:


> @shawnyblazes
> Happy Weekend Sis!


 Happy weekend!!!


 How are you doing @IDareT'sHair ?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@shawnyblazes
Ready for the Weekend!

Do you think you'll end up getting your hair completed this weekend?


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

IDareT'sHair said:


> @shawnyblazes
> Ready for the Weekend!
> 
> Do you think you'll end up getting your hair completed this weekend?



Im hoping so, Im about to contact my stylist and see if we are still on. She has some personal things going on so ive been real laid back.
I want to play with my curls and potions stuff anyways.  If she cant do it tomorrow, I'll just wait until next week  @IDareT'sHair


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@shawnyblazes
Do you know what are you using to "Prep" or if she doesn't do it this weekend, do you know what you'll be using?


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

IDareT'sHair said:


> @shawnyblazes
> Do you know what are you using to "Prep" or if she doesn't do it this weekend, do you know what you'll be using?



Im going to try out the Hair Botox treatment and blow it out so its stretched.  

If she doesnt do it,  I'll be using the Curls and Potions Bundle with the new products @IDareT'sHair


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Hey Ladies!

Happy Saturday!  Hope all is well.  Hope to hear from @Aggie over the weekend as a check-in.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Used Up:
x1 TMC Prickly Pear Dry Hair Overnight Masks (several b/ups)
x1 Jan.e Carter Curl Quench Cowash Conditioner (several b/ups)


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Hi Ladies!

My Soultanicals UV Defense Hair Mask came.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Used Up:
x1 Virgin Hair Fertilizer (several b/ups)


----------



## faithVA

The Hair Rules products for kinky hair were finally restocked. So I purchased the no lather wash, curl quench, leave-in and curl cream before they sold out. I bought samples last year and never tried them  

So I tried them tonight but I should have shampooed my hair to give it a fair test. I oiled my hair and scalp before removing my twist. And not sure the curl wash was meant for that.  

The wash was good. It's definitely not stripping and it is pretty creamy. The curl quench was OK. I'm going to have to try it a few times before I make my final decision. It's meant to be washed out after 5 minutes but can be used like a DC. I used it like a DC but without heat. I will try it again with heat when I'm not being lazy. I put in a little leave-in but I didn't use enough to rate it. I may put it in a spray bottle and dilute it like the rest of my leave-ins. Then I put in the curl cream while in the shower. I made sure I rewet my hair and worked it in. 

I twisted my hair up so I'm interested to see how my hair feels when it dries and see if it maintains moisture for a week. The curl cream seems promising. My twist have some hang and they still have some plumpness. Usually I have one or the other.


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> Checking in for an Update
> 
> Let us know how you are doing?


Hey love heart!  

Thanks for always checking up on me. Here in the capital, we have had some flooding from king and spring tides but not where I live. My house is fine. 

The challenge we are all having is power so many times I want to come online but can't because of a lack of electricity. It's sporadic and we don't know when and how long it will be out so we just have to wait. 

I try to power up my gadgets and phones each time the power is restored so I won't be totally incapacitated. Other than that, I'm great. I guess a good way to look at it is I'm saving a few bucks when my power is out


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Aggie 
So Good to hear from you. 

Hoping Power and Normalcy are restored to the Island soon.  

Praying for further relief and comfort for everyone there.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My ST'icals UV Defense DC'er came.

Only thing I'm waiting on is Bekura. (I think?)


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Used up one bottle of Curls and Potions Moisture Mist. 2 backups.


----------



## faithVA

The twist cream has my twist looking good while wet but they dry wonky. My hair felt soft but only partially moisturized. And they look a week old even after 1 day. Gel just tames my hair better .

 Last night I spritzed with braid spray and braided my twist together.  That helped me to salvage them until the weekend. 

In the future I may mix the curl cream and gel to see if that works better.


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> So Good to hear from you.
> 
> Hoping Power and Normalcy are restored to the Island soon.
> 
> Praying for further relief and comfort for everyone there.


@IDareT'sHair 

Power is somewhat restored but our power company is still having challenges. I do what I can when it's on. I had to install a generator at my salon because the power outages were becoming excessive.

I may have to look into installing one here at home as well. But I need to give the power company a chance to get themselves up and running fully, once and for all.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Mornin' PJ's!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Happy Hair Weekend Ladies!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Lita 
...


----------



## Lita

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Lita
> ...



@IDareT'sHair Hello!
I missed everyone..I'm trying to get back into the flow of things..Re-up on the Mane Choice Vitamins..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Lita said:


> @IDareT'sHair Hello!
> *I missed everyone..I'm trying to get back into the flow of things..*


@Lita


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

@Lita   Happy belated birthday sis!!! Missed you


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Mornin' Ladies!

Planning on doing my hair tomorrow.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Me too @IDareT'sHair 

 gonna take a look at my stash later on and plan out wash day once I get off work.


----------



## Lita

shawnyblazes said:


> @Lita   Happy belated birthday sis!!! Missed you



@shawnyblazes Awwwww..Thank you,sis..I really appreciate it 

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Lita
Hey Gurl 

Happy Belated

Are you doing your Hair today?  If so, what are you using?

OT:  Did you get in on Bekura's 50% Hiatus Sale?


----------



## Lita

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Lita
> Hey Gurl
> 
> Happy Belated
> 
> Are you doing your Hair today?  If so, what are you using?
> 
> OT:  Did you get in on Bekura's 50% Hiatus Sale?



@IDareT'sHair Hello! Thank you 
My hairstyle is still holding up from last week,so I’m just going to oil my roots with Natures Ego “Fenugreek Black Rice Coffee Emu Oil” gives a nice shine,but has a strong scent.Didnt do the Bekura sale,have enough of that product.


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Lita
I think I may have that Oil?  

I hope so.  It would be excellent for Fall/Winter.

I understand about Bekura.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Lita said:


> @IDareT'sHair Hello! Thank you
> My hairstyle is still holding up from last week,so I’m just going to oil my roots with Natures Ego “Fenugreek Black Rice Coffee Emu Oil” gives a nice shine,but has a strong scent.Didnt do the Bekura sale,have enough of that product.
> View attachment 451403
> 
> Happy Hair Growing!



Oh, I need that oil!!!! @Lita

 ETA I wonder if she would make it with castor oil for me,  I HATE coconut oil unless Im rinsing it off


----------



## IDareT'sHair

shawnyblazes said:


> *Oh, I need that oil!!!! *


@shawnyblazes


----------



## Lita

shawnyblazes said:


> Oh, I need that oil!!!! @Lita
> 
> ETA I wonder if she would make it with castor oil for me,  I HATE coconut oil unless Im rinsing it off



@shawnyblazes You should send her a pm & ask her..That would be a great alternative for folks that are sensitive to coconut oil..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Lita
> I think I may have that Oil?
> 
> I hope so.  It would be excellent for Fall/Winter.
> 
> I understand about Bekura.



@IDareT'sHair This oil is perfect for fall/winter because it’s very concentrated..I notice on cooler weather days,that my hair holds up better when I use it.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Tonight Used Up:
x1 8oz Stunnababez FRW Conditioner (x1 16oz b/up...maybe x2 16oz'ers?)


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Greetings PJ's of the Highest Order!

Received Ship Notice from Curls & Potions!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Pulled out and using a jar of Bekura Tonga since I have quite a bit of it 

I'm tryna' hang on to my last bit of BeeMine Luscious


----------



## MileHighDiva

IDareT'sHair said:


> Pulled out and using a jar of Bekura Tonga since I have quite a bit of it
> 
> I'm tryna' hang on to my last bit of BeeMine Luscious


Why are you crying about BeeMine?  What happened?

NVM: I just tried to pull up their website and it says "Be Back Soon."


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@MileHighDiva 
They've been gone since before last BF I think?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Hey Women of all things Products!

Happy Monday!


----------



## BrownBetty

Morning ladies!

Nothing to report... hair is fine and I'm still lazy.


----------



## rileypak

BrownBetty said:


> Nothing to report... hair is fine and I'm still lazy.


Mood


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

I'm just waiting on Bekura and The Mane Choice.

That's about it.  Dont see any orders in the future. (subject to change ) I need to get ready for black friday.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Hey PJ's!

Waiting on C&P, Bekura @shawnyblazes


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

I missed wash day this past Sunday. My scalp is soooo itchy. I dont have any real plans today so Im hoping I can wash today.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Received tracking from The Mane Choice.


----------



## Hairties

Ship from Mane Choice


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I forgot I ordered a b/up Brahmi DC'er from Bask & Bloom.  

It Shipped.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Greetings PJ's!

My Curls & Potions came yesterday.  Waiting on Bask & Bloom and of course Bekura Beauty!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Happy Weekend Lovely Ladies!

Won't be doing my Hair until Sunday.

My Bask & Bloom Brahmi Hair Mask came yesterday.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

My Mane choice arrived.  

Waiting on Bekura and more PJN


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Good Morning Ladies!

Getting ready to start on my Hair.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Been sitting under the dryer on and off for the last hour. 

I’m about fed up lol. I’ll probably sit under it before bed to really make sure my hair is dry.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@shawnyblazes
What you use today to DC with Ms. Blazes?


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

IDareT'sHair said:


> @shawnyblazes
> What you use today to DC with Ms. Blazes?


I used Sprouted Curlies Maracuja @IDareT'sHair


----------



## IDareT'sHair

shawnyblazes said:


> *I used Sprouted Curlies Maracuja*


@shawnyblazes 
How was it?  Did you Steam?


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

IDareT'sHair said:


> @shawnyblazes
> How was it?  Did you Steam?


It was good as usual.  Steamed in right on in after rinsing the Moremo treatment out.  Hair was just plush and cushy. @IDareT'sHair


----------



## IDareT'sHair

shawnyblazes said:


> *It was good as usual.  Steamed in right on in*


@shawnyblazes
Sounds Nice!

I haven't tried any of my Sprouted Curlies yet.

So...good to know.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@rileypak
What you doin'?


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak
> What you doin'?


Trying to recover from a sinus infection


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> *Trying to recover from a sinus infection *


@rileypak 
Awww...Poor Baby!

This is your Season.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Wonder what's going on with @Aggie 

We haven't heard from her lately?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Happy Monday PJ's!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Greetings Ladies!

Happy Thursday....


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Mornin' PJ's!

Hope everyone has a great weekend planned!

@shawnyblazes @rileypak 
made a PJN Cart and a Nature's Ego Cart and decided...lemme stay all up in my over swole stash.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Using Hairveda's Whipped Clouds.

Hate that it is temporarily discontinued. 

Don't wanna hold on to it and let it "go bad" so I must use it.  Same with BM Luscious Hair Cream.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

@IDareT'sHair   I placed another order...LOL

And I think i'm about to add to my last order


----------



## IDareT'sHair

shawnyblazes said:


> *I placed another order...LOL
> 
> And I think i'm about to add to my last order*


@shawnyblazes
I would have been motivated to get PJN if her body cremes were listed.

Gurl...I may go back in on the strength of You and all these orders and look around again.  I emptied that Cart last night.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@shawnyblazes
*cough* made another PJN Cart and just abandoned it (again). 

So, I guess, for now, Imma stay in my stash.

However.....I could be "tempted" to get something else (from someone else) should there be a nice sale somewhere.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Aggie


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

IDareT'sHair said:


> @shawnyblazes
> *cough* made another PJN Cart and just abandoned it (again).
> 
> So, I guess, for now, Imma stay in my stash.
> 
> However.....I could be "tempted" to get something else (from someone else) should there be a nice sale somewhere.



I got two body cremes. I guess they scooped up the last.  Lemme go look again @IDareT'sHair


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> @shawnyblazes @rileypak
> made a PJN Cart and a Nature's Ego Cart and decided...lemme stay all up in my over swole stash.


Stay in your stash sis!!!


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

@IDareT'sHair @rileypak 

https://www.etsy.com/listing/724454636/strawberry-bliss-body-creme-8-oz?ref=shop_home_active_5&crt=1


----------



## rileypak

shawnyblazes said:


> @IDareT'sHair @rileypak
> 
> https://www.etsy.com/listing/724454636/strawberry-bliss-body-creme-8-oz?ref=shop_home_active_5&crt=1


Stop that


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> *Stay in your stash sis!!!*


@rileypak
PREACH!
@IDareT'sHair @rileypak 

https://www.etsy.com/listing/724454636/strawberry-bliss-body-creme-8-oz?ref=shop_home_active_5&crt=1[/QUOTE]

@shawnyblazes
Not Today Satan!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@shawnyblazes @rileypak
Got that Nectar & Mane email and grabbed x3 DC'ers


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Used Up:
x1 TMC Prickly Pear "Apply to Dry Hair Overnight Mask" (b/ups) and a bottle of Bhrami Oil (no b/up - but I have Ayurvedic Oils I need to use up)


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak
> PREACH!
> @IDareT'sHair @rileypak
> 
> https://www.etsy.com/listing/724454636/strawberry-bliss-body-creme-8-oz?ref=shop_home_active_5&crt=1



 @IDareT'sHair 
@shawnyblazes
Not Today Satan![/QUOTE]


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

IDareT'sHair said:


> @shawnyblazes @rileypak
> Got that Nectar & Mane email and grabbed x3 DC'ers


I got one oil serum and one DC. Everything else wouldn’t agree with staying in my hair.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

shawnyblazes said:


> I* got one oil serum and one DC. Everything else wouldn’t agree with staying in my hair.*


@shawnyblazes
Nice!

So, you think this is SSI, CO and SC itty-bitty baby Sis uh?


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

IDareT'sHair said:


> @shawnyblazes
> Nice!
> 
> So, you think this is SSI, CO and SC itty-bitty baby Sis uh?


Yup. Ships from the same place @IDareT'sHair


----------



## IDareT'sHair

shawnyblazes said:


> *Yup. Ships from the same place*


@shawnyblazes
Too Bad I didn't know this before I checked out, I woulda' gotten x2 of each.

Glad errthang is 6 bucks.  If I didn't hafta' pay another shipping cost, I'd add on to this order


----------



## IDareT'sHair

IDareT'sHair said:


> *However.....I could be "tempted" to get something else (from someone else) should there be a nice sale somewhere.*


@shawnyblazes
See how Gawd works!


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

IDareT'sHair said:


> @shawnyblazes
> Too Bad I didn't know this before I checked out, I woulda' gotten x2 of each.
> 
> Glad errthang is 6 bucks.  If I didn't hafta' pay another shipping cost, I'd add on to this order



I think Gorgeously Kinky is there’s too  @IDareT'sHair


----------



## IDareT'sHair

shawnyblazes said:


> *I think Gorgeously Kinky is their’s too*


@shawnyblazes
Never heard of this?

Lemme take a quick look over there.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@shawnyblazes
Nice Packaging.

Do you have anything from them? 

Thanks for hippin' me to it.  I didn't know anything about them. 

Will be looking out for a Sale.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

IDareT'sHair said:


> @shawnyblazes
> Nice Packaging.
> 
> Do you have anything from them?
> 
> Thanks for hippin' me to it.  I didn't know anything about them.
> 
> Will be looking out for a Sale.


I’ve been waiting for a good sale or
Black Friday @IDareT'sHair


----------



## IDareT'sHair

shawnyblazes said:


> *I’ve been waiting for a good sale or
> Black Friday*


@shawnyblazes 
Nice Items!

I'll grab a couple things when they have a Sale.

Imma keep pushing through this Stash

Wanna go into 2020 a little leaner.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@shawnyblazes 
How Him Curlz lookin'?


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

IDareT'sHair said:


> @shawnyblazes
> How Him Curlz lookin'?


 I’m ready for them to come back.  Gonna take a picture in a few @IDareT'sHair


----------



## IDareT'sHair

shawnyblazes said:


> *I’m ready for them to come back.  Gonna take a picture in a few *


@shawnyblazes 
Can't wait to see how they're coming along.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Today Used Up:
x1 33.8oz VO5 Kiwi Lime Clarifying Conditioner (x1 b/up)
x1 33.8oz Vanart Creme Rinse (coupla' b/ups)
x1 8oz Curls & Potions FRW and Bamboo Rinse (x1-x2 b/ups)


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

IDareT'sHair said:


> @shawnyblazes
> Can't wait to see how they're coming along.



We went to the park  and he knocked out so I’ll attempt to get a picture when he wakes up? @IDareT'sHair


----------



## IDareT'sHair

shawnyblazes said:


> *We went to the park  and he knocked out so I’ll attempt to get a picture when he wakes up?*


@shawnyblazes
Sounds like him had a good time.


----------



## Beamodel

Hello ladies...

Used up SSI Okra. No back ups. Will repurchase at some point. 

Seems as though I’m using APB and SSI for the bulk of my hair needs. 

Minus a shampoo. Been looking for a great detangling one, and I’m not having much luck.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

IDareT'sHair said:


> @shawnyblazes
> Sounds like him had a good time.


 Here him go @IDareT'sHair


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@shawnyblazes 
...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beamodel said:


> *Hello ladies...*


@Beamodel
Hope you are good!


----------



## Beamodel

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Beamodel
> Hope you are good!



Hi doll. Yes, I haven’t been on much and when I’m on, I only lurk lol. I hope all is well for you @IDareT'sHair


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Beamodel
Are you still "Texlaxed" or did you Transition or Relaxed?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Received Pre-Shipment Tracking Info from: Bekura Beauty


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Speaking of Bekura Beauty - Used Up:
x1 Tonga Mousse (x5 - x7 b/ups)


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Happy Monday PJ's!


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

IDareT'sHair said:


> Happy Monday PJ's!


 Goood morning!! @IDareT'sHair


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@shawnyblazes
I can't beweave you are getting your Nectar & Mane already?  

I haven't received any info.  WOW!  

Hopefully, Gorgeously Kinky has a $6 Sale next.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

IDareT'sHair said:


> @shawnyblazes
> I can't beweave you are getting your Nectar & Mane already?
> 
> I haven't received any info.  WOW!
> 
> Hopefully, Gorgeously Kinky has a $6 Sale next.


I know right!!!  I was like okkkkayyyyyyyyyyy!!!

 Yes, Im keeping an eye on GK, I like they have non coconut/shea options @IDareT'sHair


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@rileypak @shawnyblazes
I looked at a nice big, delicious 16oz Jar of QB's BRBC in my stash as well as abcdefghijklmnop Butter in my Stash as well.

I also have the Lavender Pomade too.

BF I may get a 16oz Jar of AOHC or a b/up of BRBC.  I will not get CTDG this year.

Starting to think about my very short, limited BF/CM List.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak @shawnyblazes
> I looked at a nice big, delicious 16oz Jar of QB's BRBC in my stash as well as abcdefghijklmnop Butter in my Stash as well.
> 
> I also have the Lavender Pomade too.
> 
> BF I may get a 16oz Jar of AOHC or a b/up of BRBC.  I will not get CTDG this year.
> 
> Starting to think about my very short, limited BF/CM List.



Im looking at PJN , Curls and Potion and  Gorgeously Kinky for BF @IDareT'sHair


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie


@IDareT'sHair 

Awww.

I miss you all too. I just haven't been up to posting lately. Too much going on right now. I have family in from Grand Bahama and have been taking care of them over the weekend. They head back home tomorrow so I may have some time to catch up with other things after they leave.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Aggie
Glad You're Doing Well.

Come Back Soon.  We're _e-Family_ Too!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@shawnyblazes
Good Morn'ting

Still haven't heard a wurd from N&M.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

IDareT'sHair said:


> @shawnyblazes
> Good Morn'ting
> 
> Still haven't heard a wurd from N&M.


  It should come soon. I ordered super quick @IDareT'sHair


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@shawnyblazes
I see N&M is still 6 bucks?....

Made a "Mock Cart"


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

IDareT'sHair said:


> @shawnyblazes
> I see N&M is still 6 bucks?....
> 
> Made a "Mock Cart"


LOL I thought yesterday was the last day @IDareT'sHair


----------



## IDareT'sHair

shawnyblazes said:


> *LOL I thought yesterday was the last day*


@shawnyblazes
I just looked and errrthang is still $6. 

I made another Cart with DC'ers and the Buttercream.  I may add x2 Buttercream's and a DC'er?

Not sure I'll get anything tho'?


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

IDareT'sHair said:


> @shawnyblazes
> I just looked and errrthang is still $6.
> 
> I made another Cart with DC'ers and the Buttercream.  I may add x2 Buttercream's and a DC'er?
> 
> Not sure I'll get anything tho'?



I was a little disappointed in the scent. I was expecting sweet tropical.  My treatment doesnt smell like anything. @IDareT'sHair


----------



## IDareT'sHair

shawnyblazes said:


> *I was a little disappointed in the scent. I was expecting sweet tropical.  My treatment doesnt smell like anything.*


@shawnyblazes 
Me Too!

Dang!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Evenin' PJ's!

No word yet from N&M  and waiting on "movement" from Bekura Beauty.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@shawnyblazes @rileypak
Hi Ladies!

Ya'll doing your Hair this Weekend?


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

IDareT'sHair said:


> @shawnyblazes @rileypak
> Hi Ladies!
> 
> Ya'll doing your Hair this Weekend?


I was just sitting here thinking about what I should do.   I signed up to work the weekend. The WHOLE weekend, sigh.  I need to henna my hair. I was thinking about steaming my henna in and mixing some chebe powder in it.  Just have to decide when to do it and actually do it, LOL

@IDareT'sHair


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@shawnyblazes
Good you are thinking about a Plan and working your Plan.


----------



## Saludable84

Hey!

So, I got some Sally's GVP Humectress, the 1L bottle, for $10. I need 4 more . I hope now that Winter is coming, Ill find time get back to my real deep conditioning, but its still not happening right now.


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> Ya'll doing your Hair this Weekend?


I have to travel for a funeral so it's not happening for me


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Saludable84 said:


> *Hey!
> So, I got some Sally's GVP Humectress, the 1L bottle, for $10. I need 4 more . I hope now that Winter is coming, Ill find time get back to my real deep conditioning, but its still not happening right now.*


@Saludable84 
Glad you back at it!  Let's GO!



rileypak said:


> *I have to travel for a funeral so it's not happening for me*


@rileypak 
Safe Travels


----------



## Aggie

Good evening ladies

I will try my best to find time to add some color to and treat my hair tomorrow. I need to dig up my henna and some treatment for my hair since I haven't done any real deep treatments since I returned from my cruise in August. I've been treating my hair real bad lately,  smh!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Aggie
Hi Lady!

I'm glad you are taking your time getting back on track.  

That Storm. That Storm. That Storm.  

That would definitely have an impact.  

Good Seeing You!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@shawnyblazes
My N&M came.  Haven't opened it yet tho'


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@shawnyblazes
You didn't tell me how nice Nectar & Mane's boxes were.

Very nice.  I still have not opened it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My Hydratherma Naturals came today too!


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> Hi Lady!
> 
> I'm glad you are taking your time getting back on track.
> 
> That Storm. That Storm. That Storm.
> 
> That would definitely have an impact.
> 
> Good Seeing You!


 @IDareT'sHair

I appreciate you so much, you have no idea sis!

I am trying my best to get some normalcy back into my life after that storm. I have been giving my money and time in volunteer work to help victims in Abaco and Grand Bahama. So many dead, smh! So sad .

We have a charity called Hands For Hunger, that I have been volunteering some of my time with and trying to balance my life while helping out where I can. It's tiring but rewarding, knowing that I have the strength and the means to help where I'm needed is rewarding enough.

There are still a lot of work to do but we are pushing ahead one day at a time.


----------



## Aggie

Also with my weekend wash session, I used up 

a jar of Pro Gel, 
a jar of CO Overnight Mask and 
a jar of FC Coco Rose Moisturizing deep conditioner.


----------



## MileHighDiva

Aggie said:


> @IDareT'sHair
> 
> I appreciate you so much, you have no idea sis!
> 
> I am trying my best to get so normalcy back into my life after that storm. I have been giving my money and time in volunteer work to help victims in Abaco and Grand Bahama. So many dead, smh! So sad .
> 
> We have a charity called Hands For Hunger, that I have been volunteering some of my time with and trying to balance my life while helping out where I can. It's tiring but rewarding, knowing that I have the strength and the means to help where I'm needed is rewarding enough.
> 
> There are still a lot of work to do but we are pushing ahead one day at a time.


@Aggie


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

IDareT'sHair said:


> @shawnyblazes
> You didn't tell me how nice Nectar & Mane's boxes were.
> 
> Very nice.  I still have not opened it.


The baby played with that box like it was a Christmas present lol @IDareT'sHair


----------



## Aggie

MileHighDiva said:


> @Aggie


Aww @MileHighDiva. Thank you sooo so much. Just keep us in your prayers hon. It keeps us going.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

shawnyblazes said:


> *The baby played with that box like it was a Christmas present lol*


@shawnyblazes
......

Nice Box!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Aggie
May The Lord continue to Bless you as you do His work with your time, energy and resources....

Trust, we are all thinking of you and for the families and victims of this tragic event.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Aggie said:


> *Also with my weekend wash session, I used up
> a jar of Pro Gel,
> a jar of CO Overnight Mask and
> a jar of FC Coco Rose Moisturizing deep conditioner.*


@Aggie 
Nice use up list!

Any b/ups or repurchases?


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> Nice use up list!
> 
> Any b/ups or repurchases?


@IDareT'sHair 

The only one I don't have anymore backups of is the Curl Origins Overnight Mask. I have a ton of conditioners that I can use up in it's place at the moment so it's not a repurchase item at the moment.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Aggie
You know SSI now has under their umbrella:
Curl Origin
Sprouted Curlies
Nectar & Mane
Gorgeously Kinky

Great Stuff and Great Sales!  SSI is getting it done.


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> You know SSI now has under their umbrella:
> Curl Origin
> Sprouted Curlies
> Nectar & Mane
> Gorgeously Kinky
> 
> Great Stuff and Great Sales!  SSI is getting it done.


Oh really? I knew about Curl Origins but not the other 3. Good to know and thanks for sharing @IDareT'sHair


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Aggie said:


> *Oh really? I knew about Curl Origins but not the other 3. Good to know and thanks for sharing*


@Aggie
You need to look them all up so you can be ready for the next Sale.

Yeah I said it!

Nectar & Mane just had a Sale $6 for all their items.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Happy Hump Day PJ's!

Let's gone & knock the rest of this week out!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Hey PJ's!

Bekura #2 came today (or maybe yesterday).  Haven't opened it yet. 

I guess I should open them all to make sure everything is in there.  I have quite a few boxes I haven't even opened.

My Stash is overstocked for Fall/Winter - Spring/Summer.  I'm good.  Cutting wayyyyy back on Hair Purchases.

Will only be adding to my current Stash during a good Sale.  Still plan to get 16oz's of either QB's BRBC (b/up) or AOHC and abcdefg butter (b/up).  

Other than QB everything else will depend on the Sales.


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> You need to look them all up so you can be ready for the next Sale.
> 
> Yeah I said it!
> 
> Nectar & Mane just had a Sale $6 for all their items.


@IDareT'sHair 

 I'm keeping my eyes shut from buying too much this year. I only end up giving it all away because I can't use them up fast enough. I do want me some candles this year though .


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Aggie said:


> * I do want me some candles this year though *.


@Aggie
Oooo....So Do I!

I hope they will still be $8.95 again this year.  

I have been burning w/ax melts in my office at work.


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> Oooo....So Do I!
> 
> *I hope they will still be $8.95 again this year.*
> 
> I have been burning w/ax melts in my office at work.


Yeah me too.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

I would like some Gorgeously Kinky and Product Junkie Naturals for Black Friday.

Thats it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Lita
You Betta' Quit Disappearing on Us!....


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Used Up:
x1 SM Purification Hair Mask (Original) _x1 maybe x2 b/ups?_


----------



## Aggie

I plan to wash and treat my hair tomorrow. I am looking forward to it too. I have been neglecting my hair a lot lately and I am trying to remedy that.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Aggie
...
Sounds like you had a wonderful Wash Day!


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> ...
> Sounds like you had a wonderful Wash Day!



 @IDareT'sHair 

I am still enjoying it. I currently have my protein treatment on for a few more minutes before adding the moisturizing one for at least 20 minutes with heat.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Aggie said:


> *I am still enjoying it. I currently have my protein treatment on for a few more minutes before adding the moisturizing one for at least 20 minutes with heat.*


@Aggie Sounds sooo good.

I know being a _Weekend Hair Warrior_ is a lot of work, but it's so therapeutic.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Aggie
Can't wait to get this stash down some.

It's so ridiculous.

Goals 2020


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> Can't wait to get this stash down some.
> 
> It's so ridiculous.
> 
> Goals 2020


@IDareT'sHair, good luck getting your stash down next year. I have already begun getting mine down but I just placed an order for 5 wigs from wigtypes.com .


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Aggie said:


> *I have already begun getting mine down but I just placed an order for 5 wigs from wigtypes.com *.


@Aggie
I.just.saw.that.....

ETA:  Thank you Sis.  Imma really work on getting it down in 2020.


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> I.just.saw.that.....
> 
> ETA:  Thank you Sis.  Imma really work on getting it down in 2020.


Yeah @IDareT'sHair, wigs are pretty much my only weakness right now. I need to beat this one soon.


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie Sounds sooo good.
> 
> I know being a _Weekend Hair Warrior_ is a lot of work, but it's so therapeutic.



@IDareT'sHair

I left my moisture treatment on a lot longer than planned. No regrets there since my hair breakage stopped almost in it's tracks. I really love that Nairobi Humecta-Sil (smells delicious too ). 

I already placed another order for some other Nairobi products - the Stimu-Sil, Prota-Sil and the Vita Sheen Hairdress. The distributor was out of the Nairo-Plex treatment so I'll order that one later. I really like this product line a lot.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Aggie said:


> *I'll order that one later. I really like this product line a lot.*


@Aggie
Nairobi always gets mad props.  Nice Line.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Mornin' PJ's!

The weather has decided to dip.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@shawnyblazes
How's that BF List comin'?


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

IDareT'sHair said:


> @shawnyblazes
> How's that BF List comin'?



still holding on to just PJN and Gorgeously Kinky @IDareT'sHair 

what about you ?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

shawnyblazes said:


> *still holding on to just PJN and Gorgeously Kinky what about you ?*


@shawnyblazes
Right now just QB.

You know anybody doing 40, 50, 60% can get it! 

I just looked at HV (for AG) but it is OOS. (Didn't check Hattache) 

I guess I'll pull out one of my Vatika Frosting and put it in rotation.  I still have x2 maybe x3 AG.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

IDareT'sHair said:


> @shawnyblazes
> Right now just QB.
> 
> You know anybody doing 40, 50, 60% can get it!
> 
> I just looked at HV (for AG) but it is OOS. (Didn't check Hattache)
> 
> I guess I'll pull out one of my Vatika Frosting and put it in rotation.  I still have x2 maybe x3 AG.


I don’t see it on Hattache either @IDareT'sHair


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> Nairobi always gets mad props.  Nice Line.


@IDareT'sHair 

Yeah between Nairobi, Keracare and Dudley's, I think I have my top hair lines right here. I also love Kerastase but it's an expensive luxury line and I can only afford to order it few and far between the other products I use. I may have about 6 or 7 jars of treatments in this line that I am using very sparingly.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

shawnyblazes said:


> *I don’t see it on Hattache either*


@shawnyblazes
I hate! hate! hate! That the OG's are slowly leaving us.

Still tearing up over: Jasmine's, Darcys, Komaza, Fleurtzy, Claudie and so many others.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Aggie said:


> Yeah between *Nairobi, Keracare and Dudley's,* I think I have my top hair lines right here. I also love *Kerastase *but it's an expensive luxury line and I can only afford to order it few and far between the other products I use. I may have about 6 or 7 jars of treatments in this line that I am using very sparingly.


@Aggie
Bolded = Very good lines.

I had a few Ker.a.tase Products (when I was relaxed), but found them to be a bit too perfume-y for my personal taste which made me not wanna repurchase and it was all _scent-based and had nothing to do with performance. _ Couldn't get past the scent(s).

And I guess I'm too use to the Handmade/Naturals.

I'm currently using several things from Phyto trying to use them up and don't get me wrong, they are good, but I still feel some kind of way about mass produced, chemically items even though many purport to have good stuff in them (usually at the end of the ingredient list).


----------



## Lita

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Lita
> You Betta' Quit Disappearing on Us!....



@IDareT'sHair I know,I’m a bad girl..The physical therapy they have me doing is sooooo draining...Uggggg..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Lita said:


> *I know,I’m a bad girl..The physical therapy they have me doing is sooooo draining...Uggggg..*


@Lita
Feel Better and please don't be a Stranger....


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@shawnyblazes
GM - What you doin'?


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

IDareT'sHair said:


> @shawnyblazes
> GM - What you doin'?



 In an 8 hour training for the next two days at work.  @IDareT'sHair


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Evenin' PJ's!


----------



## Aggie

So far I trashed 2 jars of Wetline Extreme Gel because I think it was braking off my ends in tiny pieces plus I also noticed that I had fine bumps on my forehead after every use of it. So 2 very good reasons to get rid of it. 

I think I may have more in my storage shed so I have to go and check it and throw out what's there as  well. Oh well, I guess I have to go back to my Fantasia IC Gel. That was a good gel but it did not have a whole lot of holding power.


----------



## Aggie

@IDareT'sHair

*I am really trying to get all my Nairobi products. Today from the Nairobi line, I bought:*

Nairobi Prota-Sil - 32 oz
Nairobi Stimu-Sil - 28 oz
Nairobi Vita Sheen Light Conditioning Hairdress & Glossifier - this one looks like a grease/pomade and smells so nice.
Nairobi Gleam Sheen Conditioning Spray  

*Next on my list are:*

Nairobi Nairo-Plex (hard core protein treatment). The distributor was out of stock so I'll be getting it when it's restocked.
Nairobi Hydrating Detangling Shampoo
Nairobi Creme Hair and Scalp Hairdressing
Nairobi Moisture-Sil Moisturizing Hair Lotion

After getting these products, I'll be fully stocked for a while.


----------



## Lita

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Lita
> Feel Better and please don't be a Stranger....


@IDareT'sHair Missed you too.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita

I forgot I had some Brie Organics "Herbal Sea Moss" scalp growth serum & it feels so soothing on my scalp I sealed with Bekura Tonga on the length.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Aggie
 
Nice Haul!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Lita said:


> *I forgot I had some Brie Organics "Herbal Sea Moss" scalp growth serum & it feels so soothing on my scalp*


@Lita 
This sounds so


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@shawnyblazes
...


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Good morning sugah @IDareT'sHair


----------



## IDareT'sHair

shawnyblazes said:


> *Good morning*


@shawnyblazes

You ready for the weekend hair marathon?

Wish Gorgeously Kinky or somebody would have a good Sale


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

IDareT'sHair said:


> @shawnyblazes
> 
> You ready for the weekend hair marathon?
> 
> Wish Gorgeously Kinky or somebody would have a good Sale


 Im going to have to blow my hair out Friday evening. Getting my hair braided!!! @IDareT'sHair


----------



## IDareT'sHair

shawnyblazes said:


> *Im going to have to blow my hair out Friday evening. Getting my hair braided!!! *


@shawnyblazes
Have you decided what you are using?  *Inquiring minds wanna know*


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

IDareT'sHair said:


> @shawnyblazes
> Have you decided what you are using?  *Inquiring minds wanna know*


 Nope. Haven’t even thought it out yet and I gotta do it tomorrow lol @IDareT'sHair


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Aggie 
Wanna do Chicoro's Pre-Poo this weekend.  Can you drop me your Recipe in here?

I have some, forgot what I put in it? 

Just wanna refresh my memory.


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> Wanna do Chicoro's Pre-Poo this weekend.  Can you drop me your Recipe in here?
> 
> I have some, forgot what I put in it?
> 
> Just wanna refresh my memory.


It's as she prescribed except my hair is shorter than hers so I adjusted my ingredients to:

1/4 cup of AVG
2 Tbsp of warmed evoo

Add this mixture to my sectioned hair then add:

1/4 cup of evco used to my hair directly if my hair is still not behaving well with just the above. Normally, my hair does not need the coconut oil but when it does, I add it, but warmed first. Tangles just seem to melt away.


----------



## divachyk

Beauties!!! I always say hello when I log on. I used to try to go back through the pages and catch up. It's better for my pockets if I don't so I stopped doing that. 

Hoping all is well with you and yours.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Aggie 
Thank you for dropping it here.  Was too lazy to look for the thread, so I appreciate it.

I used some I had leftover.  Hope it still works well.  Next time I'll make a "fresh batch"


----------



## IDareT'sHair

divachyk said:


> *It's better for my pockets so I stopped doing that.*


@divachyk
You are one smart Lady (not to go back through).  

But SSI has a few more companies sprouting up:
Curl Origin (you already knew)
Sprouted Curlies (you already knew)
Nectar and Mane
Gorgeously Kinky


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> Thank you for dropping it here.  Was too lazy to look for the thread, so I appreciate it.
> 
> I used some I had leftover.  Hope it still works well.  Next time I'll make a "fresh batch"


@IDareT'sHair 

I only make the amount I need when I use it. I never make large batches of it .


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Aggie said:


> *I only make the amount I need when I use it. I never make large batches of it .*


@Aggie 
This is what I will do going forward.  

It wasn't a large batch, but it was something I made and never used.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Happy Sunday PJ's!

Hope each and every one of you had a good, relaxing and blessed weekend.

Today Used Up:
x1 SSI Green Tea & Ginseng Cleansing Conditioner (no b/ups - but would repurchase on a really good SSI Sale)
x1 Curls and Potions Fermented Rice Water & Bamboo Rinse (x1 hopefully x2 b/ups)
x1 Bottle of Argan Oil (b/up)


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@shawnyblazes
...
Hey Sis!


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

IDareT'sHair said:


> @shawnyblazes
> ...
> Hey Sis!


 Goood morning @IDareT'sHair


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Used Up:
x1 MHC Organic Hair Oil *very nice* (Spritz)  May have x1 or x2 b/ups.

From the $2.00 MHC Discontinued Items Sale.


----------



## Aggie

Good Evening Ladies.

I threw out a 32 oz jar of Follicle Care Cayena Wood - I didn't really care for this Dominican DC. I tried to like it but just couldn't so I'm not trying anymore. It had a 50% off tag on it and that's why I purchased it. It made my hair too hard. Yuck .


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Hey Ladies!

I ordered a b/up of the FL Detangling Brush (Oyin)


----------



## Aggie

*New Purchase:*

I found and bought 2 jars of Amika Triple Rx Mask on Ebay. I know I know, with Ebay, I might be taking a risk but the vendor I chose offered a refund guarantee and that made me feel more at ease to purchase it. I got 2 jars by the way .

*Here's a pic:*


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Mornin' Ladies!...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Aggie
I had the Amika when it first launched and swapped it.  Lemme know what you think when you use it.


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> I had the Amika when it first launched and swapped it.  Lemme know what you think when you use it.


Morning Ladies 

@IDareT'sHair
You know I will let you know as soon as I use it. 

I blame @Saludable84 for making it sound so good that I had to get it .


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Aggie
How's that Stash lookin' over there?


----------



## rileypak




----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> How's that Stash lookin' over there?


@IDareT'sHair

I am bringing the original volume of my stash all the way down. So far I have already used up about half of my Dominican DCs and probably won't be repurchasing them. 

I like Nairobi, Keracare, and Dudley's products better. I do however love the Dominican Scalp drops and Pro Gel a lot so I will most likely keep those in my stash.


----------



## Aggie

I have a late start this morning, just completed a 20 minute workout, now I'm about to get ready for work. I will chat with you ladies a little later okay? Have an awesome day!


----------



## Aggie

@IDareT'sHair 

I just looked through my stash and found one other Dominican hair product I like and it's the Bambu Hair Spray. This stuff keeps my hair very soft and moisturized all day long. I currently have 3 full 8 oz bottles and 1 almost empty bottle of Bambu Spray still in my stash bin. 

I may get another bottle of Bambu Spray, and 2 jars of  Pro Gel (the best styling gel I have ever used so far, leaves my hair extremely soft and moisturized with just enough hold) hopefully before the end of the year.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


>


@rileypak


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Aggie
...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Happy Weekend Ladies!

Make it Great!


----------



## Aggie

Morning Ladies

Finished up 1 jar of Keracare Edge Tamer and have 6 more in my stash.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Aggie
I see you plan to do an Olaplex this weekend?  I have still not dipped my toe into that water.


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> I see you plan to do an Olaplex this weekend?  I have still not dipped my toe into that water.


@IDareT'sHair 

Hey lady. So far I like it but that price line is kinda high. I will still stick with it now though since it's performance is helping my hair right now.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Greetings PJ's!

Haven't started on my Hair yet.  Will save it for tomorrow.


----------



## Aggie

I just placed a pre-order for 2 lbs of Nilotica Shea Butter on 3CayG.com. It's not available until the 30th of October but I didn't want to wait until then just in case I got in late and miss it's availability.


----------



## Aggie

I also finished up a 32 oz bottle of Follicle Care CastorArgan Shampoo - no back ups and not a repurchase item.

Another finished product is a bottle of Olaplex Step 2, 1 back up left, ETA: nope - make that 2 back ups left - just checked.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Happy Monday Ladies!

Let's get up and at it!

Make it a Great Week!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@shawnyblazes 
...

ETA:  Didn't "do" my hair this weekend.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

good morning!!!  @IDareT'sHair 

 Im in braids, nothing but to spritz and go!!! Might run some  shampoo through my scalp next weekend though


----------



## IDareT'sHair

shawnyblazes said:


> *Might run some  shampoo through my scalp next weekend though*


@shawnyblazes
Will be up and at it (for real) hopefully next weekend!

We can compare notes!...


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

IDareT'sHair said:


> @shawnyblazes
> Will be up and at it (for real) hopefully next weekend!
> 
> We can compare notes!...


 @IDareT'sHair


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@shawnyblazes
Still tryna' use up some of the "older" DC'ers in my Stash.  And trust me, there are plenty of them.

I also need to focus on those that have been discontinued.

Currently targeting all the one(s) I probably won't reup on, first.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

IDareT'sHair said:


> @shawnyblazes
> Still tryna' use up some of the "older" DC'ers in my Stash.  And trust me, there are plenty of them.
> 
> I also need to focus on those that have been discontinued.
> 
> Currently targeting all the one(s) I probably won't reup on, first.


Its so much harder in the winter for me becausde I protective style , then come spring Im trying to use up last years stash lol @IDareT'sHair


----------



## Aggie

Ladies ,

I forgot to mention here that I bought a whopping 14 lbs of shea butter from 3CayG.com.

I bought 1 lb each of the regular yellow and ivory shea butters, 7 lbs of their Shea Nilotica Butter and 5 lbs of the limited supply of Benin Shea butter.

I know, I know, 14 lbs is a lot but I will find ways to use them. Between my skin and my hair, I will use them up.

Oh yeah, I got 1 lb of mango butter while I was on there shopping. I was mildly tempted to get the shea butter oil, but fought that urge with almost everything inside me. I need to keep some funds for my B&BW candles.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Happy Thursday PJ's!

Enjoy your day!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Aggie
...


----------



## Aggie

Hi there @IDareT'sHair . How are you doing today?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Aggie 
14 pounds of Shea?...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Happy Weekend Ladies!
...


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> 14 pounds of Shea?...


@IDareT'sHair

Yes ma'am . Remember I haven't bought much in the last year so it was overdue. I am using it on everything I can - my skin, hair and scalp.


----------



## Aggie

Good morning everyone. Have a wonderful day. I'm heading out the door right now - I start work early today.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Aggie said:


> *Good morning everyone. Have a wonderful day.*


@Aggie
Have a Blessed Friday Sis!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Used Up:
x1 JC Curl Quench Cleanser (x1-x2 b/ups *maybe*)


----------



## rileypak

It's time for some super duper hair pampering now that I'm no longer at risk of ripping it all out


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> *It's time for some super duper hair pampering now that I'm no longer at risk of ripping it all out*


@rileypak 

Please come back and tell us what you are using.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Hey Ladies!


Everyone have a Blessed Week


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak
> 
> Please come back and tell us what you are using.


_Throughout the week/next weekend_ -
Bekura Beauty Pu'er & Mint Scalp Purifier
Redken Hair Cleansing Creme
Olaplex 3
Olaplex 4
Bekura Beauty Leche de Babasu DC
Curls & Potions Supercharged Moisture Mist
APB Extreme Hydration Leave In


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@rileypak
Errthang sounds goodt


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My Kindred Butters Shipped! (Naomi's Hair Grease)

Hope she remembered to add "Peppermint" as requested.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@rileypak
Have you used Bekura's Leche DC'er or will this be your 1st time using it?


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak
> Have you used Bekura's Leche DC'er or will this be your 1st time using it?


I used it last time I washed my hair and loved it!


----------



## Aggie

My Amika Triple Rx Mask arrived and it is super thick. I opened the jar and it smells good, not too strong, not weak at all either. I can't wait to try it so I may use it on my hair this weekend . 

If I like this one, I will be going back on their official website to get some of the other DCs and possibly a poo or two.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> *I used it last time I washed my hair and loved it!*


@rileypak 
Sounds good.  Can't wait to try it.


----------



## Aggie

I tried some Giovanni Direct Leave-in on my hair this morning and it felt hard for the first time ever since using it on my hair. I used it before and never had this issue so of course, you know I threw it in the trash.

I just can't struggle with mediocre products anymore. My tolerance level for such products is non-existent at my age.


----------



## Aggie

I just slathered my scalp with some yellow shea butter plus I used some of it to seal in some Mielle Organics Leave-in and QB OHHB on my hair. Love how soft my hair feels .


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Aggie said:


> *I tried some Giovanni Direct Leave-in on my hair this morning and it felt hard for the first time ever since using it on my hair. I used it before and never had this issue so of course, you know I threw it in the trash.*


@Aggie
HATE THIS!

I tried it once Relaxed and could never figure out the "hype" and like you, I either trashed it or swapped it, but hated it.


----------



## Aggie

Good morning ladies 

I am having my tall cup of  right now and will be heading out the door for work in a few minutes.


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> HATE THIS!
> 
> I tried it once Relaxed and could never figure out the "hype" and like you, I either trashed it or swapped it, but hated it.


@IDareT'sHair 

I don't know what happened. I used it before and it was fine but this time around, my hair went yuck . Na-uhh, not today! I have to listen to my hair moving forward. I am not pushing anything on her that she doesn't like .


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Hi Ladies!


----------



## Aggie

Good Evening @IDareT'sHair. How are things with you?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Aggie


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Happy Friday PJ's!

Welp!  @shawnyblazes got her big wish! 

SSI will have Cranberry Cocktail available for the Holiday Season so folks can "Stock Up"

Which means.....Imma hafta' jump right on in there too!

Errbody have a great weekend.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

IDareT'sHair said:


> Happy Friday PJ's!
> 
> Welp!  @shawnyblazes got her big wish!
> 
> SSI will have Cranberry Cocktail available for the Holiday Season so folks can "Stock Up"
> 
> Which means.....Imma hafta' jump right on in there too!
> 
> Errbody have a great weekend.


YASSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS!!!!!!  @IDareT'sHair  Youre the best!!!!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

shawnyblazes said:


> YASSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS!!!!!! Youre the best!!!!!


@shawnyblazes 
I "Cackled" when she said:  "The Masses are Revolting against that decision"

Nope.  "You're The Best" - especially when you ain't cuttin' on somebody's Curlz


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

IDareT'sHair said:


> @shawnyblazes
> I "Cackled" when she said:  "The Masses are Revolting against that decision"
> 
> Nope.  "You're The Best" - especially when you ain't cuttin' on somebody's Curlz



LOLOLOL @IDareT'sHair


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@shawnyblazes
It will be good to snatch up a few bottles of Cranberry Cocktail. 

Personally, I can use the Coco Creme and be just fine, but the Cranberry will be a nice addition.  I haven't had it for a while.  

So, it's exciting.  They better get to Crankin' because the way she made it sound, its 'bout to be lit for them.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

IDareT'sHair said:


> @shawnyblazes
> It will be good to snatch up a few bottles of Cranberry Cocktail.
> 
> Personally, I can use the Coco Creme and be just fine, but the Cranberry will be a nice addition.  I haven't had it for a while.
> 
> So, it's exciting.  They better get to Crankin' because the way she made it sound, its 'bout to be lit for them.


I never tried the Coco creme because of the coconut and shea butter.  I'll add one to my order just to try but Cranberry cocktail is my  boo thang.  I cant believe I am down to one bottle.  @IDareT'sHair


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@shawnyblazes
I shoulda' asked her when the CC was going to be "In Stock"


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

IDareT'sHair said:


> @shawnyblazes
> I shoulda' asked her when the CC was going to be "In Stock"


Probably black Friday @IDareT'sHair


----------



## IDareT'sHair

shawnyblazes said:


> *Probably black Friday*


@shawnyblazes
I guess we'll be up.

Hopefully, it starts before then.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

IDareT'sHair said:


> @shawnyblazes
> I guess we'll be up.
> 
> Hopefully, it starts before then.



 I only planned on Gorgeously Kinky, Product Junkie Naturals and Curlsmith.  Now i'll add the SSI Cranberry cocktail on.  @IDareT'sHair


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@shawnyblazes
I might do:
QB (a 16oz b/up of BRBC) or I might get a 16oz AOHC?
SSI Cranberry
And whatever else is a good deal.  Maybe some stuff from Hattache?

OT: Do you have the SSI Okra Stimulating Spray and/or Oil?  I was thinking about getting something from the Spend 30 get $10

I've never looked at the additions to the Okra.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

IDareT'sHair said:


> @shawnyblazes
> I might do:
> QB (a 16oz b/up of BRBC) or I might get a 16oz AOHC?
> SSI Cranberry
> And whatever else is a good deal.  Maybe some stuff from Hattache?
> 
> OT: Do you have the SSI Okra Stimulating Spray and/or Oil?  I was thinking about getting something from the Spend 30 get $10
> 
> I've never looked at the additions to the Okra.


 I have the oil. i like it alot but not enough to buy it again( only fall/winter). Its more for the scalp and Im only using it because Im in braids.  IMO its too light to use to seal/twist with and I like to use my oils for that.  I never oil my scalp when my hair is loose @IDareT'sHair


----------



## Aggie

Good evening ladies. I sure hope that your day is going well and getting ready for a super hair care weekend .


----------



## Aggie

By the way, today I bought some Nairobi products. 

*I bought:*

a bottle of Nairo-Plex, 
a 32oz bottle of Comfort Zone (scalp protector when adding color/chemicals),
a jar of Hair and Scalp Daily Moisturizing Hairdressing


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Aggie
Tonight using:
JMonique's Dead Sea Mud Wash.  Will use this on dry hair overnight.  Feels wonderful.

Will R/O in the morning.

It's nice to re-visit products.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

In Honor of the Season Steaming with Sarenzo's Pumpkin DC'er.  Will use it up.  Not sure if I have a b/up?  Probably won't repurchase?

But I do have a 16oz DB Pumpkin (which I gotta use before it goes bad) and I think I have some APB Pumpkin as well.


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> Tonight using:
> JMonique's Dead Sea Mud Wash.  Will use this on dry hair overnight.  Feels wonderful.
> 
> Will R/O in the morning.
> 
> It's nice to re-visit products.


@IDareT'sHair 

Speaking of revisiting products, I decided to pull out my Kerastase Masquintense DC to deep condition with tomorrow. I need to reacquaint myself with these and recall why I loved them.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Aggie said:


> *I need to reacquaint myself with these and recall why I loved them.*


@Aggie
Yasss....and WHY we Purchased them in the 1st place.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@shawnyblazes
Gurl...here I was belly-achin' about not getting in on the C&P 50% Sale, and found a C&P package I haven't even opened.

So I'm good.

*removes C&P from potential bf list - unless it's a _really_ good sale.*


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

IDareT'sHair said:


> @shawnyblazes
> Gurl...here I was belly-achin' about not getting in on the C&P 50% Sale, and found a C&P package I haven't even opened.
> 
> So I'm good.
> 
> *removes C&P from potential bf list - unless it's a _really_ good sale.*


Lolololol @IDareT'sHair


----------



## IDareT'sHair

shawnyblazes said:


> *Lolololol*


@shawnyblazes
I have soooo many packages I haven't even opened yet and this was one of them.

#wompwomp

ETA: Other than getting a b/up of QB's BRBC I should honestly sit this one all the way out.
But You & I both know that probably won't happen.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

IDareT'sHair said:


> @shawnyblazes
> I have soooo many packages I haven't even opened yet and this was one of them.
> 
> #wompwomp
> 
> ETA: Other than getting a b/up of QB's BRBC I should honestly sit this one all the way out.
> But You & I both know that probably won't happen.


Are you readyyyyyy to rumbleeee @IDareT'sHair


----------



## IDareT'sHair

shawnyblazes said:


> *Are you readyyyyyy to rumbleeee*


@shawnyblazes 
I need to "Rumble" all up in this Crazy looking Stash....


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@shawnyblazes
I just pulled out some "Kinky Kashmere" DC'er yesterday from 2 maybe 3 BF's ago to see if it is something I'd consider re-upping on.

I think they were Fiddy%.  And I got x4

I ain't lookin' at nuttin' that ain't Fiddy% (except for QB)


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

IDareT'sHair said:


> @shawnyblazes
> I just pulled out some "Kinky Kashmere" DC'er yesterday from 2 maybe 3 BF's ago to see if it is something I'd consider re-upping on.
> 
> I think they were Fiddy%.
> 
> I ain't lookin' at nuttin' that ain't Fiddy% (except for QB)



I want to try 4 Bella Naturalle.  She’s only doing 35 % off though.   She posted her sale info already @IDareT'sHair


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@shawnyblazes
At least you have a short concise list.  I'm always all over the place.

I didn't do too bad last year because I was out of town and not focused on hittin' paynah.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@shawnyblazes
If folks want my monnneeee they need to come get it nah. 

Oh.... I will keep a few bucks for SSI Cranberry Cocktail if I can get in to get it.  (In Honor of the Season).

They need to have plenty in stock.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

IDareT'sHair said:


> @shawnyblazes
> If folks want my monnneeee they need to come get it nah.
> 
> Oh.... I will keep a few bucks for SSI Cranberry Cocktail if I can get in to get it.  (In Honor of the Season).
> 
> They need to have plenty in stock.


 Now that I know it’s seasonally I need bottles on hand for the year. @IDareT'sHair


----------



## IDareT'sHair

shawnyblazes said:


> *Now that I know it’s seasonally I need bottles on hand for the year.*


@shawnyblazes
When they stated "_the masses are revolting_" has me thinking it is going to sell out quickly ...

I hope they have enough on hand.

I just hope I can get in where I fit in.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

IDareT'sHair said:


> @shawnyblazes
> When they stated "_the masses are revolting_" has me thinking it is going to sell out quickly ...
> 
> I hope they have enough on hand.
> 
> I just hope I can get in where I fit in.


Me too because that’s all i need from SSI it this year.  I don’t want no problems.   @IDareT'sHair


----------



## IDareT'sHair

shawnyblazes said:


> *Me too because that’s all i need from SSI it this year.  I don’t want no problems*.


@shawnyblazes
Gurl...She need to gone and list that stuff tonight........


----------



## Aggie

Hello ladies 

Hope everyone is doing okay this fine evening .


----------



## Aggie

I ran out of Dudley's PCA Moisture Retainer and have the bottle hanging upside down just to see if I can get a little more out of it. We'll see . 

I did go out looking for another bottle today but the distributor was out of the large bottle and most likely have some more in next week. I'll check again then. I really  this moisturizer a lot.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Evenin' PJ's!

Hope all is well.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Used Up:
Crece Pelo Scalp Drops (no b/ups) - will repurchase. 

For now will be using AE Cren Scalp Drops.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

@IDareT'sHair


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@shawnyblazes
Mornin' Sis! 

Stay Warm!....


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Mornin' PJ's!


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

I sent you some mail @IDareT'sHair  with the little one in it


----------



## IDareT'sHair

shawnyblazes said:


> *I sent you some mail with the little one in i*t


@shawnyblazes
Awww..... +  =


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@shawnyblazes
Lawd dem' Curls are SICK!

No you didn't have him holdin' da' Jar.  (Like he is on a Commercial)


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

IDareT'sHair said:


> @shawnyblazes
> Lawd dem' Curls are SICK!
> 
> No you didn't have him holdin' da' Jar.  (Like he is on a Commercial)



LOLOL   @IDareT'sHair


----------



## IDareT'sHair

shawnyblazes said:


> *LOLOL  *


@shawnyblazes
I ain't gone be able to call him a "Baby" much longer.Will I?

But he will always be a "Baby"

Can him keep that length?  

Or are you thinkin' 'bout pullin' out the Scissors on the Bruh'


----------



## IDareT'sHair

These Folks and these 20% FLASH Sales need to go somewhere and sit down.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

IDareT'sHair said:


> @shawnyblazes
> I ain't gone be able to call him a "Baby" much longer.Will I?
> 
> But he will always be a "Baby"
> 
> Can him keep that length?
> 
> Or are you thinkin' 'bout pullin' out the Scissors on the Bruh'


 We will see.  So far, its at the length where he doesnt mind me doing it.  He'll be 4 in January. Its going so quick @IDareT'sHair


----------



## IDareT'sHair

shawnyblazes said:


> * He'll be 4 in January.*


@shawnyblazes
Nooooooooooooooo...

He is so adorable.  And Happy!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@shawnyblazes
I ain't "postin'" nobody's 20% Sale info.  It sucks.

Don't play with us like that especially when we still gotta' pay shipping.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

IDareT'sHair said:


> @shawnyblazes
> I ain't "postin'" nobody's 20% Sale info.  It sucks.
> 
> Don't play with us like that especially when we still gotta' pay shipping.



It certainly feels lackluster with anticipation of sales this year.  What do you think ?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

shawnyblazes said:


> *What do you think ?*


@shawnyblazes
Glad we only want a "few" thangs from a "few" folks.  Otherwise, I'd be disappointed.

We can keep our Coins for _other_ stuff.

OT: I want free shipping too! *cough*


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

I'm really glad I don't want a lot.  @IDareT'sHair 

Keeping an eye on :

Curls and Potions 
Gorgeously Kinky 
 Naturelle Grow ( just one item)
4Bella Naturelle
Product Junkie Naturals
Shescentit ( just one item)
Curlsmith ( hair drops)


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@shawnyblazes
It's good to know going in...exactly what you want.

You got me wanting Gorgeously Kinky.  I'll see what they have to offer.

But right now I'm only looking at:
Kindred Butters (b/up of Naomi's and a b/up of Sheayurveda DC'er)
Qhemet Biologics (16oz BRBC)
SSI (and Family - CO, SC, N&M, GK)
Hattache (miscellaneous)


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@shawnyblazes
We just gotta stay focused and work our plan.

I could go for some Oyin, but I don't need it (at all).


----------



## IDareT'sHair

*cough* made my 1st BF Purchase this a.m.
Kindred Butters b/up(s) of Naomi's Hair Grease and Sheayurveda DC'er

Still have:
SSI Cranberry Cocktail
Qhemet Biologics BRBC
*miscellaneous*


----------



## BrownBetty

Ladies,

How yall doing?  I haven't bought anything lately.  
I do need a new blow dryer.  I'm on the look out for black friday.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Greetings PJ's!

Happy Tuesday!


----------



## Aggie

Yesterday I bought a re-up of Dudley's PCA Moisture Retainer Moisturizer. I ran completely out of my last bottle and I like this so much, I had to get another 16 oz bottle .


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Hi Ladies!

What's Up Ya'll?

Hope errrbody is good.


----------



## Aggie

Hello @IDareT'sHair. My evening is going well and hope yours is too.

I moisturized my hair earlier today with some Bambu Spray with Queen Shea to seal. The Bambu spray is almost finished so I'll use it up probably this weekend and move on to the next one.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Aggie 
I see you reupped on your PCA.  What are you looking at for BF (as far as any Hair related Purchases?)

ETA:  Did you ever try JMonique's ACV Leave-In?  I am really liking this.  I hate I only bought x1 bottle tho'.


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> I see you reupped on your PCA.  What are you looking at for BF (as far as any Hair related Purchases?)
> 
> ETA:  Did you ever try JMonique's ACV Leave-In?  I am really liking this.  I hate I only bought x1 bottle tho'.



@IDareT'sHair

I didn't try her leave-ins, just her DCs, Mud Mask and I think her prepoo - oh yeah and her body butters of course. I really need her to open up her shop so I can get more at least for Christmas. I have been checking her site frequently and she is still not opened yet. .

I don't see anything else I need at the moment. I got my candles from B&BW. I'm good for now but that can change at a moments notice. You know how we do it


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Aggie said:


> *I have been checking her site frequently and she is still not opened yet. .*
> 
> *I'm good for now but that can change at a moments notice. You know how we do it*


@Aggie
I checked last night too.

Yeah....I say all that but you know you are sooo right. 

Before we know it, we can have 50-11 items coming for BF.

Imma seriously try not to do that.


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> I checked last night too.
> 
> Yeah....I say all that but you know you are sooo right.
> 
> Before we know it, we can have 50-11 items coming for BF.
> 
> *Imma seriously try not to do that*.



@IDareT'sHair 
You and me both.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@shawnyblazes


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

IDareT'sHair said:


> @shawnyblazes


 Hey @IDareT'sHair


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@shawnyblazes
So your Stunna is lightweight?

I haven't used it in a while.  I'd like to get a b/up DC'er.


----------



## Aggie

Tonight I just used some CFCG with Shea Butter to seal it all in. I don't feel like I will need a prepoo this weekend. My hair is still so very soft .


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

IDareT'sHair said:


> @shawnyblazes
> So your Stunna is lightweight?
> 
> I haven't used it in a while.  I'd like to get a b/up DC'er.


Sure is but imma use it and see if she does a good Black Friday sale. If not I won’t repurchase until I finish Curls and Potions @IDareT'sHair


----------



## IDareT'sHair

shawnyblazes said:


> *Sure is *but imma use it and see if she does a good Black Friday sale.


@shawnyblazes 
Hmph.

I think I bought some around the same time you did.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Aggie
 GM!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@shawnyblazes
Gurl...Where these Sales at?


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

IDareT'sHair said:


> @shawnyblazes
> Gurl...Where these Sales at?



I dont know  sis. I was thinking the same thing. Its sad out here in these e streets @IDareT'sHair


----------



## IDareT'sHair

shawnyblazes said:


> *Its sad out here in these e streets*


@shawnyblazes
Hard on a PJ out here in the skreets.  Imma let it go.

I give up.  *keeps coins in e-pocket*


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

IDareT'sHair said:


> @shawnyblazes
> Hard on a PJ out here in the skreets.  Imma let it go.
> 
> I give up.  *keeps coins in e-pocket*


Im just keeping an eye out. hopefully on Monday they start rolling in @IDareT'sHair


----------



## IDareT'sHair

shawnyblazes said:


> *hopefully on Monday they start rolling in*


@shawnyblazes
Pfft.  Hmphf.

They look good starting tomorrow.  *sux teef and rolls eyes*


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Aggie
...


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> ...


@IDareT'sHair

Hey girlie. How are you doing tonight?

You caught me just before I hit the sack. I just moisturized my hair again tonight with my usual Scurl, grease and SB. 

My hair feels so good and honestly, it didn't even need to be M/S but I wanted to layer some extra on it to make it easy on my wash day this coming Sunday after church. I guess you could say it's a layered prepoo .


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Aggie
I had to pull out my DIY SB and SCurl too this week.

Tonight I have on SSI's 4 Butter Moisture Correct Overnight Masque.  

Hopefully SSI has a good Sale.  If so, I will reup on this.  I have x1 b/up.  It's very nice.

Rest Well Sis.  I see you said you have a Bizzzeee Day tomorrow....


----------



## Aggie

@IDareT'sHair

I have so much stuff including my products from the DR. Honestly, I don't want the DR products anymore. I need to find some folks to give these to. I'll keep all of my scalp drops and Bambu Sprays though. Oooh and Crece Pelo Conditioning Mask and Hair Gel are pretty good, so I'll keep and finish those.

I only want Nairobi, Dudley's, a few Design Essentials products, Keracare, Kerastase and maybe sometime later I might re-up on Matrix Biolage Ultra Conditioning Balm. I remember loving this one a lot.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Aggie
I don't blame you for keeping all the Scalp Drops. 

I have x2 of the Crece Pelo DC'ers (which I haven't used yet). 

I am finishing up the CP drops, but will repurchase them after I use up my Alter Ego Cren drops.

You look like you got a good line-up going with Dudley's DE Kera.tase, Keracare etc....

Imma keep working on my Ginormous Stash in 2020.  Hope to make a lot of progress with that in the upcoming year.


----------



## Aggie

@IDareT'sHair 

Thanks hon. I do feel like I have a good handle on the products that work well on my hair with the ones I listed. 

My all time favorite leave-ins are by far from SSI. I only didn't list them because I still have so much I need to finish up.


----------



## Aggie

@IDareT'sHair 

I do hope you are able to get a good handle on that big stash of yours and work it down in 2020 .


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Aggie
I welcome the _challenge_ of tryna' get through this Stash.

I got SB I need to whip and stuff I need to use LAWD!

Imma just plug away at it and not think about it so I don't get overwhelmed.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Aggie said:


> *I do hope you are able to get a good handle on that big stash of yours and work it down in 2020 .*


@Aggie
It's truly the goal. I have boxes I haven't even opened.


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> I welcome the _challenge_ of tryna' get through this Stash.
> 
> I got SB I need to whip and stuff I need to use LAWD!
> 
> Imma just plug away at it and not think about it so I don't get overwhelmed.


@IDareT'sHair 

Girl I forgot I just bought 14lbs of shea butter from 3CG.com. I gatta admit, I really love this shea butter better than any other SBs I have ever used. It smells so fresh and divine plus it leaves my hair super super soft and leaves my ends feeling so protected from dryness. I really love it a lot .


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Aggie said:


> *Girl I forgot I just bought 14lbs of shea butter from 3CG.com.*


@Aggie
I know.

But I know you'll put all 14 pounds to good use.

I have yet to purchase any SB from 3CG. 

I have maybe a 1lb and a half of SB.  I also have 16oz jar of Murumuru Butter and 16oz jar of Cocoa Butter.

Not sure if I'll mix them with the SB or use them alone?

But I haven't been mixing anything, because I'm tryna' use up some of *THE OTHER STUFF IN MY STASH.*


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> I know.
> 
> But I know you'll put all 14 pounds to good use.
> 
> I have yet to purchase any SB from 3CG.
> 
> I have maybe a 1lb and a half of SB.  I also have 16oz jar of Murumuru Butter and 16oz jar of Cocoa Butter.
> 
> Not sure if I'll mix them with the SB or use them alone?
> 
> But I haven't been mixing anything, because I'm tryna' use up some of *THE OTHER STUFF IN MY STASH.*


@IDareT'sHair

I already have family members tryna swipe some of my shea butter from me and I might give them some, but I know it's not going to be a lot. I'm keeping the bulk of it for myself .


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Aggie
Gurl... 

I got Oils. I got Powders. I got Butters.  I got Creams.  I got Grease.  I got Deep Conditioners.  I got R/O Conditioners.  I got Clays.

And so do YOU!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Aggie
I think the reason I never bought from 3CG.  Isn't the minimum like 3 or 5 pounds?  

I know something stopped me from getting some from there.  Can't remember what it was?

If I didn't have all these _other_ Buttas' & stuff from errbody and they Momma, and SB was the only thing I was using, I prolly woulda' invested in a large(r) amount.

Chile...I don't blame you.  I'd be giving them 4oz Jars.


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> Gurl...
> 
> I got Oils. I got Powders. I got Butters.  I got Creams.  I got Grease.  I got Deep Conditioners.  I got R/O Conditioners.  I got Clays.
> 
> And so do YOU!


OOoh, I do have clays somewhere up in this stash of mine. Aw crap, now I have to look for those - Smh!  .


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Aggie
Even though I *want * some SSI, CO, N&M, GK, and QB...I wouldn't be hurt or disappointed if I didn't get any of it. (ForReal-ForReal)


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Aggie
I stumbled on a jar of JMonique Naturals Bentonite & Rhassoul Detox Hair Mask (open).

I might use it tomorrow.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Aggie said:


> *OOoh, I do have clays somewhere up in this stash of mine.*


@Aggie
See what I'm talmbout.


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> Even though I *want * some SSI, CO, N&M, GK, and QB..*.I wouldn't be hurt or disappointed if I didn't get any of it.* (ForReal-ForReal)


I know for sure, neither would I.


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> See what I'm talmbout.


@IDareT'sHair 

I know right?


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> I stumbled on a jar of JMonique Naturals Bentonite & Rhassoul Detox Hair Mask (open).
> 
> I might use it tomorrow.


@IDareT'sHair 

I don't have anything in JMoniquesNaturals in my stash right now. I still do want and need those body butters though.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Aggie said:


> I know for sure, neither would I.


@Aggie
Nope. 

Not this year.

I need to sit this one all the way out.

If I wanna "surprise" or a "thrill" I can open some of those boxes sitting unopened.


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> Nope.
> 
> Not this year.
> 
> I need to sit this one all the way out.
> 
> If I wanna "surprise" or a "thrill" I can open some of those boxes sitting unopened.


There's the spirit. You go girl


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Aggie said:


> *I don't have anything in JMoniquesNaturals in my stash right now. I still do want and need those body butters though.*


@Aggie
I started working my way through a 16oz Jar of the Dead Sea Mud Wash.

And I just found this opened Bentonite & Rhassoul Detox last night.

I also have that ACV Rinse, but it's almost gone.  I might have some of the Seaweed and Wheatgrass DC'ers - but I haven't seen them in a good while (because of all of the other stuff).

I am on my last jar of Rum & Raisin and have been using it very, very sparingly.


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> I started working my way through a 16oz Jar of the Dead Sea Mud Wash.
> *I am on my last jar of Rum & Raisin and have been using it very, very sparingly.*



I'm so jelly . Even though you only have one jar left, I still wish I had just that jar. I would definitely save it for Christmas and wear it then.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Aggie said:


> *There's the spirit. You go girl*


@Aggie 
Now Gurl you know me and you know I can't resist a good Sale.  I'm just talking mess.  

But Imma really try. 

Honestly though Aggie, I've been buying less and less during the Hol.iday Season.  Last GT,BF, CM I really didn't buy that much at all.


----------



## Aggie

Can't keep my eyes open any longer, heading to bed right now...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Aggie said:


> *I'm so jelly . Even though you only have one jar left, I still wish I had just that jar. I would definitely save it for Christmas and wear it then.*


@Aggie
I dip in it occasionally.
Now I hate that I gifted any.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Used Up:
x1 Phytopolliene Pre-Shampoo Rx (no b/ups) 
x1 JMonique Naturals Bentonite & Rhassoul Mask (no b/ups)

*Pulled out a PBN Mango Scalp Tea (yes.....I said Purabody Naturals)*..


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Aggie


----------



## Aggie

@IDareT'sHair 

Hello lady. How are things going for you today? I got home about an hour ago, so tired but I'm reading through recent posts before retiring for bed tonight. 

I have church early in the morning and don't want to be tired for that. I love and truly enjoy worshiping so much, I have to be present and alert.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Aggie said:


> *I love and truly enjoy worshiping so much, I have to be present and alert.*


@Aggie


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Aggie said:


> *Hello lady. How are things going for you today?*


@Aggie
Did my Hurr today.

Used up a coupla' thangs.  Still tryna' knock 'em down.

ETA: Went back to S-Curl DIY SB (for now).


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> Did my Hurr today.
> 
> Used up a coupla' thangs.*  Still tryna' knock 'em down.*
> 
> ETA: Went back to S-Curl DIY SB (for now).


@IDareT'sHair

Now you are talkin'. Knock as much down as you can before the year is out


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Aggie said:


> *Now you are talkin'. Knock as much down as you can before the year is out *


@Aggie
Imma give it my best effort. 

Not gonna make a lot of difference considering what I'm dealing with - but - every little bit helps *I guess*..


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> Imma give it my best effort.
> 
> Not gonna make a lot of difference considering what I'm dealing with - but - every little bit helps *I guess*..


@IDareT'sHair

Well you could do what I did to get mine down faster and that is to gift them/give them away to loved ones or anyone who may need them. This helped me bring mine down tremendously. 

I can still give away some more products so I'll be checking my stash to do exactly this when I have some real time on my hands.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Aggie said:


> *Well you could do what I did to get mine down faster and that is to gift them*


@Aggie
I have done some of that too.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@shawnyblazes
Been stalkin' QB


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

IDareT'sHair said:


> @shawnyblazes
> Been stalkin' QB


I’m ready for Shescentit to give up the details. @IDareT'sHair


----------



## IDareT'sHair

shawnyblazes said:


> *I’m ready for Shescentit to give up the details.*


@shawnyblazes
Gurl..Folk out ' chere ackin' like BF ain't 'chere.

*very disappointing*


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Its not exciting at all @IDareT'sHair


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@shawnyblazes
The PJ Gawds are frownin' on this BF....


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

IDareT'sHair said:


> @shawnyblazes
> The PJ Gawds are frownin' on this BF....



LOLOL  These Shenanigans @IDareT'sHair


----------



## IDareT'sHair

shawnyblazes said:


> *LOLOL  These Shenanigans*


@shawnyblazes
They _really_ ack like they _really_ ain't tryna' have no Sale(s) this year.  

With each passing day, I am getting good with it.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Did you see this?

https://soultanicals.com/collection...nugreek-mask-treatment?variant=31105953038359 @IDareT'sHair


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@shawnyblazes
This is the "bleakest" looking BF, I've done seen out here on these skreets.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

IDareT'sHair said:


> @shawnyblazes
> This is the "bleakest" looking BF, I've done seen out here on these skreets.


 Lololol @IDareT'sHair


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@shawnyblazes
Um...Gurl...If I didn't know any better....

I'd say folks really don't wanna have a BF Sale or offer any discounts at all this year.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

shawnyblazes said:


> *Did you see this?*
> 
> https://soultanicals.com/collection...nugreek-mask-treatment?variant=31105953038359


@shawnyblazes
Good Looking Out. 

I added my name to the waitlist.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

IDareT'sHair said:


> @shawnyblazes
> Um...Gurl...If I didn't know any better....
> 
> I'd say folks really don't wanna have a BF Sale or offer any discounts at all this year.


@IDareT'sHair  naturellegrow released her sale info


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@shawnyblazes
Interesting....

Unfortunately, they are not on my list.

Good For Her tho'.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

*cough*
@shawnyblazes
Um...so I see SSI's CC is listed, but not the Sale?  What's up with that?


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

IDareT'sHair said:


> *cough*
> @shawnyblazes
> Um...so I see SSI's CC is listed, but not the Sale?  What's up with that?


I’m stalking them like they owe me money @IDareT'sHair


----------



## Aggie

shawnyblazes said:


> *I’m stalking them like they owe me money* @IDareT'sHair



I don't know why, but his cracked me up


----------



## IDareT'sHair

shawnyblazes said:


> *I’m stalking them like they owe me money*


@shawnyblazes
Me Too!


Aggie said:


> *I don't know why, but his cracked me up*


@Aggie 
Me Too!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@shawnyblazes
Why is everything at Belle Bar $39?


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

IDareT'sHair said:


> @shawnyblazes
> Why is everything at Belle Bar $39?



I don’t understand who’s buying those products but it won’t ever be me @IDareT'sHair


----------



## IDareT'sHair

shawnyblazes said:


> *I don’t understand who’s buying those products but it won’t ever be me*


@shawnyblazes
Me either!

I thought I'd take a little 'peek' cause I kept seeing it, but no ma'mam not me.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

IDareT'sHair said:


> @shawnyblazes
> Me either!
> 
> I thought I'd take a little 'peek' cause I kept seeing it, but no ma'mam not me.


Is it supposed to be high because it’s “organic “ @IDareT'sHair  ?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

QB is only having a CM Sale. 

So, I guess I am done "stalkin'" them (for now)...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@shawnyblazes
Not sure what's going on with SSI (GK, CO, SC, N&M) right now but I am becoming less and less interested?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@shawnyblazes
Not sure why folks think we want all these supposed 'Bundle Deals?"  Why don't they just gone & offer a discount and quit playin'?


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

IDareT'sHair said:


> @shawnyblazes
> Not sure what's going on with SSI (GK, CO, SC, N&M) right now but I am becoming less and less interested?


I’m down to getting only  the cranberry cocktail And the hair mayo from the new line @IDareT'sHair


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

IDareT'sHair said:


> @shawnyblazes
> Not sure why folks think we want all these supposed 'Bundle Deals?"  Why don't they just gone & offer a discount and quit playin'?


Lolol  Not appealing at all @IDareT'sHair


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@shawnyblazes 
I did grab a couple jars of ST'icals new Fenugreek DC'er


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Product Junkie Naturals website crashed. Sale didnt even start yet


 Shescentit.  I dont know whats going over there. No details yet.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

shawnyblazes said:


> * Shescentit.  I dont know whats going over there. No details yet.*


@shawnyblazes
50% BLACKBEAUTY50


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Bought _more_ than I wanted to
Soultanicals
Kindred Butters
Camille Rose
SheScentIt
Mielle (wasn't on list)
Grace Eleyae (wasn't on list)
HAIRVEDA (wasn't on list - but will always buy from them regardless)

Hope to catch QB on CM


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@shawnyblazes


----------



## IDareT'sHair

shawnyblazes said:


> *Product Junkie Naturals website crashed. Sale didnt even start yet*


@shawnyblazes

Did you manage to get in?


----------



## rileypak

and 

Grabbed some Shescentit and that's it for hair.
I have health/body and skin stuff I still plan to grab though.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@rileypak 
  ....


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

IDareT'sHair said:


> @shawnyblazes
> 
> Did you manage to get in?


Website doesn’t come back up until 8 est tonight @IDareT'sHair


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My Bask & Bloom Brahmi already shipped.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Hi Ladies!

Hope all is well this fine CM!

So far, no purchases. 

Haven't gotten by 160z of BRBC *yet* I haven't used my QB from last BF.

However, my CO and LG shipped.  And Bask & Bloom should arrive soon.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@shawnyblazes
I looked at PJN.  Don't ask me why? *twists lips & sucks teef*  

Not interested just lookin'

What did you end up getting from there?


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

IDareT'sHair said:


> @shawnyblazes
> I looked at PJN.  Don't ask me why? *twists lips & sucks teef*
> 
> Not interested just lookin'
> 
> What did you end up getting from there?


She’s having her cyber sale at 3 pm.  But I got a liter of Max Hydration which is bae and a few other things. Gonna peep out the sale later and see what’s up @IDareT'sHair


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My CRN arrived today!  1st Purchase of BF.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Well BF purchases are shipping.

I think my x2 Slaps shipped already, Curl Origin, Liquid Gold shipped my CRN is here.

Waiting on a few additions:
Hairveda
Kindred Butters
SheScentIt
Soultanicals
Mielle Organics
Bask & Bloom

*All more than I wanted/needed to buy - but all good deals imo*..


----------



## IDareT'sHair

IDareT'sHair said:


> Waiting on a few additions:
> Hairveda
> Kindred Butters
> *SheScentIt*
> Soultanicals
> Mielle Organics
> *Bask & Bloom*


Shipped!

ETA:  Bask & Bloom was also Delivered yesterday along with CRN.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Curl Origin Shipped
Curls and Potions Shipped
Tangles and Beyond Shipped


Waiting on
Shescentit
Product Junkie Naturals
CreoleBelle Organics


----------



## IDareT'sHair

shawnyblazes said:


> *Tangles and Beyond Shipped*


@shawnyblazes
Mornin' Ms. Blazes!

What did you get from Bolded?


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

IDareT'sHair said:


> @shawnyblazes
> Mornin' Ms. Blazes!
> 
> What did you get from Bolded?



Morning sugah!

 That was that darn $15 shipping I paid.   I got this  https://tanglesandbeyond.com/products/the-dote-collection


----------



## IDareT'sHair

shawnyblazes said:


> *That was that darn $15 shipping I paid.   I got this* *https://tanglesandbeyond.com/products/the-dote-collection*


@shawnyblazes
They need they behind whipped!

$15.00 Shipping.

That mess shouldn't have cost more than $6.00-7.50 to ship.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

IDareT'sHair said:


> @shawnyblazes
> They need they behind whipped!
> 
> $15.00 Shipping.
> 
> That mess shouldn't have cost more than $6.00-7.50 to ship.



 I truly must have been in a rush to check out because the only time I have paid $15 in shipping was for bulk ingredients @IDareT'sHair


----------



## IDareT'sHair

shawnyblazes said:


> *I truly must have been in a rush to check out* because the only time I have paid $15 in shipping was for bulk ingredients


@shawnyblazes
You musta' been....


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

IDareT'sHair said:


> @shawnyblazes
> You musta' been....



LOL @IDareT'sHair  I looked at the tracking information like


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

shawnyblazes said:


> Curl Origin Shipped
> Curls and Potions Shipped
> Tangles and Beyond Shipped
> Shescentit Shipped
> 
> *Waiting on*
> Product Junkie Naturals
> CreoleBelle Organics


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Today My:
CRN arrived (x2 Lavender Shaken Spritz Oil)
Grace Eleyae Slap Caps (gave my one of my old roomies from College x2 I had in my Stash - a Blk one and a Gray one.)  She betta' use them.
Bask & Bloom Brahmi DC'er


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Looking out for:
Liquid Gold, She Scent It and Curl Origin (since I have Ship Info on them).


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

IDareT'sHair said:


> Looking out for:
> Liquid Gold, She Scent It and Curl Origin (since I have Ship Info on them).


Everything’s in preshipment excluding curls and potions.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@shawnyblazes
Wonder if Nectar & Mane and/or Gorgeously Kinky will have a C-Mas Sale?

Hopefully, they will and do a Fiddy%.  I no longer see Sprouted Curlies listed?


----------



## Aggie

Just bought from www.loveamika.com and I blame @Saludable84 for this one by the way:





normcore daily duo signature shampoo + conditioner

quantity x1 set




Triple Rx Shampoo

300ml / 10.1 oz

quantity x1 bottle





Nourishing Mask

500ml / 16.9 oz x2 jars

They have 40% off on some sale items. The last 2 are a part of that sale but the one at the top was only about 20% I think. I can't wait to try them.

The Amika Triple Rx smells divine . I have not yet tried it but maybe my next wash day, I will. My hair seems to love commercial hair products a lot so I believe I will enjoy them.

My total for all 4 items with the sale totaled only $84.94. That Nourishing Mask alone without the sale is $40 a jar, so good deal for me today .


----------



## Aggie

Just posted the above in the "What did you buy this week" thread and thought I'd post it here as well..


----------



## Aggie

Hi ladies.  How is everyone doing?

Sorry I haven't been as active as I'd like this week but I am trying to at least read some postings before heading to bed. This is my busy time of year and posting for me will be random when I have a little time on my hands.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

IDareT'sHair said:


> @shawnyblazes
> Wonder if Nectar & Mane and/or Gorgeously Kinky will have a C-Mas Sale?
> 
> Hopefully, they will and do a Fiddy%.  I no longer see Sprouted Curlies listed?




What do you mean listed ? @IDareT'sHair  their social media page is up.

eta.  I see the website is down. Hmmm.  Hattache has some stock left.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Curl Origin Shipped
Curls and Potions Shipped
Tangles and Beyond Shipped
Shescentit Shipped
Honeyhandmade Shipped

Waiting on
Product Junkie Naturals
CreoleBelle Organics


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@shawnyblazes
Good Mornin

I see QB 20% is still on.  I am half-way tempted to get some BRBC, but I probably won't.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

I was thinking about getting some QB too but I havent even used what I have so I said nope @IDareT'sHair


----------



## IDareT'sHair

shawnyblazes said:


> *I was thinking about getting some QB too but* *I havent even used what I have so I said nope *


@shawnyblazes
Me Either.

I guess I'll gone & ride it out until Moms-Day.  She always has the same basic 25%.

I'll re-evaluate it then.

I did want some abcdefghijklmnop Butter too tho' 


I have MHC Buttery Soy,  Type4, Almond Glaze etc..


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

IDareT'sHair said:


> @shawnyblazes
> Me Either.
> 
> I guess I'll gone & ride it out until Moms-Day.  She always has the same basic 25%.
> 
> I'll re-evaluate it then.
> 
> I did want some abcdefghijklmnop Butter too tho'
> 
> 
> I have MHC Buttery Soy,  Type4, Almond Glaze etc..


 I'm going on a no buy January 1st.  Only reups if I run out of henna/clay/vitamins . I'm going to cycle through the stash and make some headway.  I like the stunnababez rice water but I have other ones to get through and then I'll go back to it.  @IDareT'sHair


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@shawnyblazes
I hope the SSI "Family" has some C-Mas discounts.  

I should have gotten a b/up of CO's Chocolate Cowash (instead of b/ups of the Overnight Masque).

Hopefully, they will offer a couple more Sales for their Lines of Products.  I wonder why Sprouted Curlies site is gone? 

I may reach out to SSI and see what's going on.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

IDareT'sHair said:


> @shawnyblazes
> I hope the SSI "Family" has some C-Mas discounts.
> 
> I should have gotten a b/up of CO's Chocolate Cowash (instead of b/ups of the Overnight Masque).
> 
> Hopefully, they will offer a couple more Sales for their Lines of Products.  I wonder why Sprouted Curlies site is gone?
> 
> I may reach out to SSI and see what's going on.



Lemme know what you find out.  Gorgeously Kinky was supposed to have a sale. They mentioned it but then said they had some hiccups and nothing else since @IDareT'sHair


----------



## IDareT'sHair

shawnyblazes said:


> *I'm going on a no buy January 1st*. * I'm going to cycle through the stash and make some headway. *


@shawnyblazes
Sounds like a PlanLet's do it!

I know if Curly can do it - so can we! 

I saw her Stash and it wasn't pretty!
I was traumatized.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

IDareT'sHair said:


> @shawnyblazes
> Sounds like a PlanLet's do it!
> 
> I know if Curly can do it - so can we!
> 
> I saw her Stash and it wasn't pretty!
> *I was traumatized*.


LOLOLOL @IDareT'sHair


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@shawnyblazes
I plan to return to XCel21 in January through the Winter.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

shawnyblazes said:


> LOLOLOL


@shawnyblazes
Gurl....I tried to un-see it, but my mind wouldn't let me!

Much love to Curly for the work she did to get through that.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

IDareT'sHair said:


> @shawnyblazes
> I plan to return to XCel21 in January through the Winter.



I saw.  I'm thinking about starting Nzuri in December @IDareT'sHair


----------



## IDareT'sHair

shawnyblazes said:


> *I saw.  I'm thinking about starting Nzuri in December*


@shawnyblazes
I "Cackled" when that Poster said "take it skrait to the back of the head"


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

IDareT'sHair said:


> @shawnyblazes
> I "Cackled" when that Poster said "take it skrait to the back of the head"



LOL. I did too.  Then I was thinking...im probably going to have to mix it with juice lolol @IDareT'sHair


----------



## IDareT'sHair

shawnyblazes said:


> *LOL. I did too.  Then I was thinking...im probably going to have to mix it with juice lolol*


@shawnyblazes
I was thinking about adding it to my Smoothie(s), but I think I'll take it skrait and then add a chaser....


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@shawnyblazes
Right now I am taking Phyto and 10,000 mcgs of Biotin.  

Once I finish up the Phyto, I'll start on Nzuri.  Nzuri is definitely more economical than Curls Blueberry Bliss.

Not sure of the reviews of the Curl BB-Bliss (if it was effective) - I didn't follow it because I knew I wasn't spending $25.00 for that every 2 weeks. 

This will be my 1st time taking a Liquid Hair Vitamin.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

IDareT'sHair said:


> @shawnyblazes
> Right now I am taking Phyto and 10,000 mcgs of Biotin.
> 
> Once I finish up the Phyto, I'll start on Nzuri.  Nzuri is definitely more economical than Curls Blueberry Bliss.
> 
> Not sure of the reviews of the Curl BB-Bliss (if it was effective) - I didn't follow it because I knew I wasn't spending $25.00 for that every 2 weeks.
> 
> This will be my 1st time taking a Liquid Hair Vitamin.



Me too! It looks promising. Im excited @IDareT'sHair


----------



## IDareT'sHair

shawnyblazes said:


> * Im excited*


@shawnyblazes
So Am I!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@shawnyblazes
What products is Product-Junkie BabyJ using/loving?


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

IDareT'sHair said:


> @shawnyblazes
> What products is Product-Junkie BabyJ using/loving?



Product Junkie Naturals is his boo thang.  His little tiny fro lol @IDareT'sHair


----------



## IDareT'sHair

shawnyblazes said:


> *Product Junkie Naturals is his boo thang.*


@shawnyblazes
No wonder you were watchin' that site!


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

IDareT'sHair said:


> @shawnyblazes
> No wonder you were watchin' that site!



*We* really like her, lolol.  @IDareT'sHair


----------



## IDareT'sHair

shawnyblazes said:


> *We* really like her, lolol.


@shawnyblazes 


That baby has mad crazy Curl-Poppage!


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Waiting on shipping notification from Product Junkie Naturals


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@shawnyblazes
My SSI has not moved.  Neither has CO.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

IDareT'sHair said:


> @shawnyblazes
> My SSI has not moved.  Neither has CO.


 My SSI and Curl Origin came as well as curl and potions.  @IDareT'sHair


----------



## IDareT'sHair

shawnyblazes said:


> *My SSI and Curl Origin came as well as curl and potions.*


@shawnyblazes
Mine hasn't moved.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

IDareT'sHair said:


> @shawnyblazes
> Mine hasn't moved.


 My curls and potions never updated.  I didn’t expect it to arrive @IDareT'sHair


----------



## Aggie

Good evening ladies. Hope all is well.

My Amika products will be delayed a week because of the BF sale they had. They sent me a note earlier today informing me of the later shipping. It's okay because the shipping was free anyway so I ain't mad.


----------



## Aggie

I just ordered some Sea Buckthorn Seed Oil from www.ingredientstodiefor.com. I sure hope that is a good grade of oil. I also ordered one by mistake from www.mountainroseherbs.com and sent a cancel request for that one. It was wayyyy too expensive. I'll see if they will cancel it by tomorrow.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Hey PJ's!

Hope all is well.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@shawnyblazes
Still waiting on:
Kindred Butters 1st "Official BF Purchase" Imma convo them
Hairveda
Mielle
Soultanicals
Curl Origin
SheScentIt
Liquid Gold
HoBW


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@shawnyblazes
I Convo'ed SSI - to inquire about Sprouted Curlies....


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Im waiting on  Creole Belle,  Product Junkies, and Honey handmade. Dats it. I received shipping for everything except PJN @IDareT'sHair


----------



## IDareT'sHair

shawnyblazes said:


> *Honey handmade. *


@shawnyblazes
This one right here grinds my gears....

What did you get from her?


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

IDareT'sHair said:


> @shawnyblazes
> This one right here grinds my gears....
> 
> What did you get from her?


 @IDareT'sHair 

COCONUT CREAM INFUSED CARROT & VANILLA COWASH 
Elderberry & Black Seed Babassu Growth Enriched Hair Mask 
Onion Seed & Kale Conditioning Serum


----------



## IDareT'sHair

shawnyblazes said:


> *COCONUT CREAM INFUSED CARROT & VANILLA COWASH
> Elderberry & Black Seed Babassu Growth Enriched Hair Mask
> Onion Seed & Kale Conditioning Serum*


@shawnyblazes
Those sound good.  But I can't/won't with her.  Ever. Again.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

IDareT'sHair said:


> @shawnyblazes
> Those sound good.  But I can't/won't with her.  Ever. Again.



This is my third order with her @IDareT'sHair   The first order was okay.  I havent tried the second order yet. I wasnt too wowed by the first thing  but it smelled like chocolate.  My oldest son likes it though but he likes anything @IDareT'sHair


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@shawnyblazes
Did your CO and SSI come in separate boxes?

I hope my CO is in there with the SSI, since it's still in the Pre-Shipment Mode.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

IDareT'sHair said:


> @shawnyblazes
> Did your CO and SSI come in separate boxes?
> 
> I hope my CO is in there with the SSI, since it's still in the Pre-Shipment Mode.



Yup they came in different boxes and the CO tracking never updated either @IDareT'sHair


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@shawnyblazes
One order never shipped (which she swore did and was "supposedly" checking with the P.O. and she promised to re-send and never did.  

The other order wasn't whipped well at all and was a lumpy, bumpy, separated. oily hotmess.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

IDareT'sHair said:


> @shawnyblazes
> One order never shipped (which she swore did and was "supposedly" checking with the P.O. and she promised to re-send and never did.
> 
> The other order wasn't whipped well at all and was a lumpy, bumpy, separated. oily hotmess.



I heard she was a hot mess.  I saw on her page last week ,she finally is in a bigger manufacturing space. Hopefully it will iron out some of the problems.  Shes not a repurchase for me, sale was 65% off though, lol @IDareT'sHair


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My:
Kindred Butters b/ups Shipped.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@shawnyblazes
SSI Reps said SC got to be too hard to manage once their other Brands "grew" once they get things more under control, they may bring SC back into the line up.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@shawnyblazes
My Mielle Shipped!


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

IDareT'sHair said:


> @shawnyblazes
> SSI Reps said SC got to be too hard to manage once their other Brands "grew" once they get things more under control, they may bring SC back into the line up.


Well sugar cookies @IDareT'sHair


----------



## IDareT'sHair

shawnyblazes said:


> *Well sugar cookies*


@shawnyblazes
My Sentiments exactly, or as a friend of mine use to say:  "Aww Fish Crackers"


----------



## IDareT'sHair

shawnyblazes said:


> *Well sugar cookies*


@shawnyblazes
*cough* I shoulda' asked - what about Gorgeously Kinky or Nectar & Mane having a C-Mas Sale?


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

IDareT'sHair said:


> @shawnyblazes
> My Sentiments exactly, or as a friend of mine use to say:  "Aww Fish Crackers"


Lolol


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

IDareT'sHair said:


> @shawnyblazes
> *cough* I shoulda' asked - what about Gorgeously Kinky or Nectar & Mane having a C-Mas Sale?


Yeah. Cause they jipped us @IDareT'sHair


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@shawnyblazes
You were 110% Correct!

My SSI came and CO came (separate boxes) and CO never updated.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

IDareT'sHair said:


> @shawnyblazes
> You were 110% Correct!
> 
> My SSI came and CO came (separate boxes) and CO never updated.


I figured something like that would happen @IDareT'sHair


----------



## IDareT'sHair

shawnyblazes said:


> *I figured something like that would happen*


@shawnyblazes
Yep.  Sure Did.

20% Discount = COMEBACK20


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

IDareT'sHair said:


> @shawnyblazes
> Yep.  Sure Did.
> 
> 20% Discount = COMEBACK20


I had that in my box too. I want something  else Lolol  @IDareT'sHair


----------



## IDareT'sHair

shawnyblazes said:


> *I had that in my box too. I want something  else Lolol*


@shawnyblazes
So do I.

But I also want more than 20%.

ETA:  What I want is OOS.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@shawnyblazes
I may convo SSI again to see if: SSI, CO, GK or N&M will have a Sale.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

IDareT'sHair said:


> @shawnyblazes
> So do I.
> 
> But I also want more than 20%.
> 
> ETA:  What I want is OOS.


That’s what I meant.  Something else than 20 Lolololol @IDareT'sHair


----------



## IDareT'sHair

shawnyblazes said:


> *That’s what I meant.  Something else than 20 Lolololol*


@shawnyblazes
Lemme mosey on over there and ask....


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@shawnyblazes
SSI said they are still swamped and haven't thought about having a Sale for C-Mas.

They said they can't speak for GK or N&M or CO? ...

If there is a Sale, it will probably be on just a few things because they probably can't restock that soon after this Sale.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Aggie
B&BW's Candle Sale Starts tonight at Midnight!


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> B&BW's Candle Sale Starts tonight at Midnight!


Yes I know but the site isn't letting me purchase. I keep getting an error window so heading to bed. Too tired trying, plus the site is loading up painfully slow. Guess it wasn't meant to be for me tonight.


----------



## Aggie

Aggie said:


> Yes I know but the site isn't letting me purchase. I keep getting an error window so heading to bed. Too tired trying, plus the site is loading up painfully slow. Guess it wasn't meant to be for me tonight.



@IDareT'sHair 
I came in to report I was finally able to purchase on the site but had to do it from my phone. My internet at home was the real problem. It's up again now though. By the way, I bought 13 candles a few minutes ago. I wanted 15 but 2 were already sold out.


----------



## Aggie

I used up another jar of my DR Pro Gel this morning. I really love this gel. It is highly moisturizing and leaves my hair super soft and curls divinely defined with absolutely no crunch at all. I just wish I could find it for less than $18 per 16 oz jar. 

I just ordered another 2 jars - yes it's that good.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Greetings Ladies!  Hope your Weekends were Grand!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Aggie
Went to a Brick & Mortar yesterday and got x5 Candles (all Christ.mas Scents).

I looked for the one we both loved, but they did not have it.  I can't remember if it was Pink Onyx?  I forget the name, but I would know it if I smelled it.


----------



## rileypak

I missed the candle sale


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> Went to a Brick & Mortar yesterday and got x5 Candles (all Christ.mas Scents).
> 
> I looked for the one we both loved, but they did not have it.  I can't remember if it* was Pink Onyx?*  I forget the name, but I would know it if I smelled it.


@IDareT'sHair 

I think it was pink onyx. I really miss that candle. I will be keeping my eyes open for my oldies but goodies moving forward and purchasing them when they are on sale. 

I got quite a few Christmas scented candles as well and pray they get here on time for me to burn them.


----------



## Aggie

*Today so far I finished using up:*

Joico Moisture Recovery Shampoo
a small bottle of Creme of Nature Apple Cider Clarifying Rinse


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> *I missed the candle sale*


@rileypak


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Mornin' Ladies!  Happy Monday

Didn't get to my hair again this weekend!

I am 2 weeks off my Hair Game.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Used Up: 
Purabody Naturals Mango Tea Scalp Butters (I still may have x1 or x2 back ups - I bought her remaining inventory of this when she shut it down)

Currently using SSI's Kiwi Kiss Hair Butter


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@rileypak
B&BW's is offering a very _small_ selection for $14.50 plus an additional 20% using Code = MERRY

Some Z-listers.


----------



## Aggie

Morning ladies  

Have a fun filled Monday


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak
> B&BW's is offering a very _small_ selection for $14.50 plus an additional 20% using Code = MERRY
> 
> Some Z-listers.


Right now I'm loving Marshmallow Campfire and Pink Fairy Gumdrop(?). 
I've almost finished with both of them


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> Right now I'm loving Marshmallow Campfire and* Pink Fairy Gumdrop(?). *
> I've almost finished with both of them


@rileypak
I started to get this one, but didn't know if the "throw" was strong or not?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My Kindred Butters BF Purchase came today.

b/ups of: Naomi's Hair Grease and Sheyurveda DC'er


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

I’m waiting on Honeyhandmade, Creole Belle Organics and Product Junkie Naturals. 

oh and tangles/beyond was supposed to be delivered on Saturday .. then Today... and it still hasn’t arrived.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

USPS updated my tangles/beyond to say they attempted to deliver at 706 pm. Right, so I guess they forgot to ring the doorbell because umm we sure were home.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@shawnyblazes
Did you get your Tangles/Beyond?

ETA:
Still waiting for:
ST'icals
HV

I think that's it?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@rileypak @Aggie
B&BW's is still $14.50 with 20% off MERRY


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

IDareT'sHair said:


> @shawnyblazes
> Did you get your Tangles/Beyond?
> 
> ETA:
> Still waiting for:
> ST'icals
> HV
> 
> I think that's it?


Yes. They delivered it early this morning.   @IDareT'sHair


----------



## IDareT'sHair

shawnyblazes said:


> *Yes. They delivered it early this morning.*


@shawnyblazes 
I feel like buying something.


----------



## rileypak

@IDareT'sHair
I did too (felt like spending)
I'm at Bath.and.Body Wo.rks 

ETA: Grabbed 5 candles 
Marshmallow Campfire, Sparkling Icicle, Frosted Cranberry, Winter, Unicorn Sprinkles

Also, I find Pink Fairy Gumdrop to leave a nice subtle scent throughout my apt. Not too overbearing but not too unnoticeable - a happy medium for me.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> *I'm at Bath.and.Body Wo.rks *
> *ETA: Grabbed 5 candles *


@rileypak


Good Girl!

*thanks for the tip on the pink fairy gumdrop.  i wasn't sure about that one?  

i didn't see, nor have i ever smelled icicles? sounds interesting.*


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@shawnyblazes 
Ship Ship for ST'icals


----------



## Aggie

New Directions Aromatics sent me a shipping notification. My oils are on the way


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Aggie
Good for You!

What else are you waiting on?


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> Good for You!
> 
> What else are you waiting on?


@IDareT'sHair 
I'm waiting on B&BW candles, makeup from HBbeauty.com, Sea Buckthorn Seed Oil from Ingredients To Die For, hair scrunchies from Amazon, and skin care products from MUAC.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Aggie said:


> *I'm waiting on B&BW candles, makeup from HBbeauty.com, Sea Buckthorn Seed Oil from Ingredients To Die For, hair scrunchies from Amazon, and skin care products from MUAC.*


@Aggie


I knew it!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@shawnyblazes 
....


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Good morning sugahtoes @IDareT'sHair


----------



## IDareT'sHair

shawnyblazes said:


> *Good morning sugahtoes*


@shawnyblazes
This always makes me "Cackle"

ETA:  Did you get any ST'icals Fenugreek DC'er?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@shawnyblazes
Made more Carts than a Wa.lmart on the 1st of the month.  

And abandoned them all.

I want somethin' tho' *shrug*


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

IDareT'sHair said:


> @shawnyblazes
> This always makes me "Cackle"
> 
> ETA:  Did you get any ST'icals Fenugreek DC'er?


 Nah. It was sold out.  Imma need you to try it and let me know how it is @IDareT'sHair


----------



## IDareT'sHair

shawnyblazes said:


> *Nah. It was sold out.  Imma need you to try it and let me know how it is*


@shawnyblazes
Will do!

A jar may end up in someone's stockin' *cough*

If it can get off Ayo's kitchen table.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

IDareT'sHair said:


> @shawnyblazes
> Made more Carts than a Wa.lmart on the 1st of the month.
> 
> And abandoned them all.
> 
> I want somethin' tho' *shrug*


I have to buy my vitamins and that’s it.  I’m on a no buy for 6 months unless it’s replacing henna clay or vitamins @IDareT'sHair


----------



## IDareT'sHair

shawnyblazes said:


> *I’m on a no buy for 6 months*


@shawnyblazes
I'm with you at least until M-Day. 

Unless somebody wanna give up Fiddy%


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

IDareT'sHair said:


> @shawnyblazes
> Will do!
> 
> A jar may end up in someone's stockin' *cough*
> 
> If it can get off* Ayo's kitchen tabl*e.



LOLOLOL.

 Im still waiting on Honey Handmade , Creole Belle and Product Junkie.   The first two sent me tracking on the 4th and it still hasnt moved @IDareT'sHair


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@shawnyblazes
Yeah....Not sure about HV?  I guess I'll see it when I see it.

I got some Shakaki Oil and a jar of Sitrinillah.  Didn't need either, but wanted to support.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Good ole HV. I just love me some Cocasta @IDareT'sHair


----------



## IDareT'sHair

shawnyblazes said:


> *I have to buy my vitamins and that’s it.*


@shawnyblazes
Speaking of Vitamins...
My 3rd bottle of Nzuri came Mon.day.  So, it will be on like 01/01.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Im about to make a purchase, I just gotta find the link @IDareT'sHair


----------



## IDareT'sHair

shawnyblazes said:


> *I just love me some Cocasta*


@shawnyblazes
...


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

shawnyblazes said:


> Im about to make a purchase, I just gotta find the link @IDareT'sHair


I guess Im not. She closed the shop until Feb @IDareT'sHair 

https://sheabynae.com/


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> 
> 
> I knew it!


@IDareT'sHair

    You know me all too well. I didn't even know I got caught up like that .

But I forgot that I am also waiting on my Amika products from www.loveamika.com. 

Oh yeah and that purchase from HBbeautybar -  that was 2 separate orders from there. And yesterday I bought 2 jars of my DR Pro Gel... Smh


----------



## Aggie

shawnyblazes said:


> Good morning* sugahtoes* @IDareT'sHair



This always makes me giggle . It is such a cute endearment. I love it!


----------



## Aggie

shawnyblazes said:


> I have to buy my vitamins and that’s it.  I’m on a no buy for 6 months unless it’s replacing henna clay or vitamins @IDareT'sHair


I may need to join you in this one @shawnyblazes. Only the necessities starting in January-June 2020.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@shawnyblazes
My ST'icals has made its way to the PO


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Aggie said:


> *This always makes me giggle . It is such a cute endearment. I love it!*


@Aggie
I know.
It Cracks me up!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Aggie said:


> *I may need to join you in this one.  Only the necessities starting in January-June 2020.*


@Aggie @shawnyblazes
Word.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Aggie said:


> *I didn't even know I got caught up like that *.



@Aggie
Hmph

You Didn't?...

I did!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

shawnyblazes said:


> *I guess Im not. She closed the shop until Feb* https://sheabynae.com/


@shawnyblazes
Never heard of 'Nae & 'Nem.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

IDareT'sHair said:


> @shawnyblazes
> Never heard of 'Nae & 'Nem.


I really wanted some thangs too @IDareT'sHair


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> Hmph
> 
> You Didn't?...
> 
> I did!


@IDareT'sHair 

No I didn't. I was so sure it was only 3, mayyyybe 4 purchases. Then I started counting  .


----------



## Aggie

Just ordered a 12 oz bottle of Chi Silk Infusion from Amazon


----------



## Aggie

*Okay just one more order just placed:*

-Nairobi Pamper Soft Shampoo 32 oz x1 bottle
-Nairobi Pamper Plex Conditioner (fortifying conditioner) 32 oz x1 bottle
-Nairobi Pamper Pak Treatment Mask (deep protein) 32 oz x1 jar

Seriously, I think this is it for the year...anything else will have to be purchased on a 'need only' basis .


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@shawnyblazes
Looks like my ST'icals should be here by Saturday.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Aggie said:


> *Seriously, I think this is it for the year...*


@Aggie
Umm... 
Okay...if you say so


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Aggie
Gurl...I want something!

But I don't know what that is?

So...Imma sit it out until it comes to me!


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> Umm...
> Okay...if you say so


@IDareT'sHair

I'ma just have ta show you


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> Gurl...I want something!
> 
> But I don't know what that is?
> 
> So...Imma sit it out until it comes to me!


@IDareT'sHair 

Girl, don't you do it. You dun had enough. Fight dat urge gurl


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Aggie said:


> *Girl, don't you do it. You dun had enough. Fight dat urge gurl *


@Aggie
You Betta' Preach!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Aggie said:


> *I'ma just have ta show you*


@Aggie
I hope you, me (we, us) all of us can fight the urge like


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@shawnyblazes
I still can't beweave folks still ain't got their SSI

We got ours with the quickness.  I guess we didn't order a lot?

Mine was simple.  x2 Overnight Butta's and x2 Cranberries.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

IDareT'sHair said:


> @shawnyblazes
> I still can't beweave folks still ain't got their SSI
> 
> We got ours with the quickness.  I guess we didn't order a lot?
> 
> Mine was simple.  x2 Overnight Butta's and x2 Cranberries.


I think thats what it is.  We ordered really simple stuff and quick. @IDareT'sHair   Im happy I didnt go overboard cause folks heated!!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

shawnyblazes said:


> *I think thats what it is.  We ordered really simple stuff and quick. Im happy I didnt go overboard cause folks heated!!!*


@shawnyblazes
No wonder when I asked them about a possible C-Mas Sale they said they were still tryin' to handle the BF Sale.

Fiddy% was a lot, so you know folks jumped all on that.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

It makes you wonder how many order they received @IDareT'sHair


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

@IDareT'sHair


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@shawnyblazes
Where is our Gorgeously Kinky SALE????........


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

IDareT'sHair said:


> @shawnyblazes
> Where is our Gorgeously Kinky SALE????........



And thats what I was wondering. They should have a christmas sale because they didnt do the black Friday @IDareT'sHair


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@shawnyblazes
That Nectar & Mane $6 Sale a while back was bomb.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

shawnyblazes said:


> *And thats what I was wondering. They should have a christmas sale because they didnt do the black Friday*


@shawnyblazes
I asked. 

They said they would take it under advisement. A $6.00 GK Sale would be good.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

IDareT'sHair said:


> @shawnyblazes
> That Nectar & Mane $6 Sale a while back was bomb.


 and that deep conditioner from Nectar & Mane is bombbbbbbbbbbbbbbb!!!  @IDareT'sHair


----------



## IDareT'sHair

shawnyblazes said:


> *and that deep conditioner from Nectar & Mane is bombbbbbbbbbbbbbbb!!*!


@shawnyblazes
And so are their boxes

Can't wait to try it!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@shawnyblazes
You got me wantin' G&KEspecially after watchin' that Vid


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

IDareT'sHair said:


> @shawnyblazes
> You got me wantin' G&KEspecially after watchin' that Vid



Im keeping an eye out on them.  @IDareT'sHair


----------



## IDareT'sHair

shawnyblazes said:


> *Im keeping an eye out on them.*


@shawnyblazes


Hopefully we can stock up before we go into Hibernation and start our Winter No-Buy.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Checked on my Creole Belle.  Wont be ordering from them during a sale again. 

My original tracking never updated.   I checked in and it looks like a tracking label was created yesterday for a new label and its tracking.  Package should arrive Saturday. 

I emailed Honey Handmade as well. Waiting for a response.  Tracking hasnt updated since the 4th @IDareT'sHair


----------



## IDareT'sHair

shawnyblazes said:


> *I emailed Honey Handmade as well. Waiting for a response.  Tracking hasnt updated since the 4th*


@shawnyblazes
Pffft

Good Luck with that


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@shawnyblazes
Product Junkie Naturals has B1 G1 70% off


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

IDareT'sHair said:


> @shawnyblazes
> Product Junkie Naturals has B1 G1 70% off


I saw but I haven’t even received the first three orders lol @IDareT'sHair


----------



## IDareT'sHair

shawnyblazes said:


> *I saw but I haven’t even received the first three orders lol*


@shawnyblazes

Gurl I remember those PJN days.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

@IDareT'sHair 

Ya'll still processing Black Friday orders. Why would anyone continuing having sales? A lot of folks are doing that.  Thats why Im glad SSI is like we dont think we will have stock until January to have a Christmas Sale


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@shawnyblazes
My ST'icals will be out for delivery today (supposedly)


----------



## IDareT'sHair

shawnyblazes said:


> *Thats why Im glad SSI is like we dont think we will have stock until January to have a Christmas Sale*


@shawnyblazes
If they got any GK in stock..they need to gone & drop it...


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

IDareT'sHair said:


> @shawnyblazes
> If they got any GK in stock..they need to gone & drop it...


LOLOL @IDareT'sHair


----------



## IDareT'sHair

shawnyblazes said:


> *LOLOL *


@shawnyblazes
Don't you agree?

Ya'll gone & drop that Gorgeously Kinky for $6


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

IDareT'sHair said:


> @shawnyblazes
> Don't you agree?
> 
> Ya'll gone & drop that Gorgeously Kinky for $6


They posted on social media they were going to have a Black Friday sale and then they didnt! I think that should automatically qualify for Christmas sale @IDareT'sHair


----------



## IDareT'sHair

shawnyblazes said:


> *They posted on social media they were going to have a Black Friday sale and then they didnt! I think that should automatically qualify for Christmas sale*


@shawnyblazes
Most Definitely


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My Soultanicals came today = x2 Fenugreek Hair Masques


----------



## Aggie

shawnyblazes said:


> @IDareT'sHair
> 
> *Ya'll still processing Black Friday orders. Why would anyone continuing having sales? A lot of folks are doing that.*  Thats why Im glad SSI is like we dont think we will have stock until January to have a Christmas Sale


@shawnyblazes 

I noticed this too. I see MUAC sent me another sale coupon and I am still waiting on my order I placed last week. HBbeautybar also has done the same thing and I am still waiting on 2 packages from them. What IS up with that?


----------



## Aggie

shawnyblazes said:


> @IDareT'sHair
> 
> *Im glad SSI is like we dont think we will have stock until January to have a Christmas Sale*



@shawnyblazes 

I got that email today. That was tastefully done. I love SSI. They win brownie points from me all around.


----------



## Aggie

*Today I bought from the Nairobi Pamper line:*

-Nairobi Pampersoft Intense Detangling Moisturizing Shampoo - 32oz x1 bottle
-Nairobi Pamper-Plex Intense Fortifying Conditioner - 32 oz x1 bottle
-Nairobi Pamperpak Intense Botanical Moisturizing Conditioning Mask - 32 oz x1 jar


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Aggie


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Aggie
I am pre-pooing overnight tonight with: JMonique's Peppermint & Cherry Bark Pre-Poo.


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie


Hey lady


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Aggie
Good you bought those Larger sizes of Nairobi.  That is economical.  How long will they last you?


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> I am pre-pooing overnight tonight with: JMonique's Peppermint & Cherry Bark Pre-Poo.


You're starting your wash weekend early. I won't be able to do anything to my hair until Sunday as usual.


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> Good you bought those Larger sizes of Nairobi.  That is economical.  How long will they last you?


@IDareT'sHair

You forget, I still have a huge stash so maybe 2-3 years I'd imagine. If I use them alone, then of course, they'd last maybe 6 months to a year. The shampoo would last a lot longer though - I don't use much shampoo.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Aggie said:


> *You're starting your wash weekend early. I won't be able to do anything to my hair until Sunday as usual*.


I missed Thanksgiving weekend and last weekend. 

I am so thankful to have some "me time" this weekend. 

I thought: "Lemme put this in before something comes up." 

Now...I have an excuse to say


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> I missed Thanksgiving weekend and last weekend.
> 
> I am so thankful to have some "me time" this weekend.
> 
> I thought: "Lemme put this in before something comes up."
> 
> Now...I have an excuse to say


@IDareT'sHair 

 Okay gotcha. Have fun with your "me time" hon.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Aggie said:


> *Okay gotcha. Have fun with your "me time" hon*.


@Aggie 
It's so therapeutic and relaxing.


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> It's so therapeutic and relaxing.


Totally agree, especially when I'm all done .


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Aggie said:


> *Totally agree, especially when I'm all done *.


@Aggie 
Exactly.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Used Up:
x1 C&P FRW and Bamboo Rinse (several b/ups) - May use up a few more things this Wash Day


----------



## Aggie

Hola Chicas 

I had a small bottle of CON ACV Rinse that I used up this morning to detox and cleanse my hair and scalp.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Happy Sunday PJ's far & near!

I think everything is here now except Hairveda (which has shipped).


----------



## Aggie

I used up my last jar of Happy Hair Gel. NO backups but most likely a repurchase since it leaves my hair really soft , defined and moisturized with no crunch. Plus it's cheap here in the Bahamas.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Aggie


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie


Hi there @IDareT'sHair.

Hope all is going well for you today. I am about to get dressed - heading out to a birthday dinner and it's time to get ready. I don't really want to go but I have to - it's for my sister.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Aggie
Have a good time.  I'm sure you'll look wonderful


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Happy Monday PJ's!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@shawnyblazes

How's your Hair feeling today?  Did you use any Oil(s)?


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Hey lady!

 Its feeling smooth and airy.  I only used the Creole Belle butter. I like it @IDareT'sHair


----------



## IDareT'sHair

shawnyblazes said:


> *I only used the Creole Belle butter. I like it.*]


@shawnyblazes
Great!

Lemme mosey on over there and look around.  If they have another Sale, keep me posted...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@shawnyblazes 
Interesting website


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

IDareT'sHair said:


> @shawnyblazes
> Interesting website




 I like the butter. Im not repurchasing unless the rest of the items are fiyah in the summer.  @IDareT'sHair


https://creolebelleorganics.com/


----------



## rileypak

Picked up a few packages today. Shescentit arrived for sure. Necessaire also arrived. 

I don't remember what else I purchased (two other boxes arrived) but I didn't really shop too much for BF/CM.


----------



## Aggie

Hi ladies. Hope everyone is doing super fine.

*Today I bought:*

Dudley's Hair Rebuilder - 16 oz x1 bottle
Dudley's Cream Protein Moisturizing Conditioner - 32 oz x1 jar


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


>


@rileypak


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My Hairveda came today!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My Liquid Gold shipped!


----------



## Aggie

I have a large package of oils that arrived today from New Directions Aromatics. I have Argan, Avocado, Rice Bran, Sunflower, Sweet Almond oils and quite a bit of fragrance and essential oils as well. I will mostly be using the fragrance oils in my diffusers though


----------



## Aggie

Only 1 "Leaves" candle arrived today. I have 12 others that were all supposed to be in one shipment. They split my order


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Aggie
Any more of your Candles arrive?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Took advantage of Oyin's Free Shipping and grabbed a b/up of "What The Hemp" DC'er


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> Any more of your Candles arrive?


@IDareT'sHair 

No hon. Just the one. Not happy as you can imagine.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Aggie said:


> *Not happy as you can imagine.*


@Aggie
Gyrl..I'm not happy either because I'm giving away x2 of mine as gifts (to some _miscellaneous_ folks that popped up)...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Aggie
ETA: 
I only bought x4 Candles during the Sale and have given away x2 as "gifts."


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> ETA:
> I only bought x4 Candles during the Sale and have given away x2 as "gifts."


Oh dear. I sure hope they like their candle.


----------



## Aggie

I finally got a shipping notification from loveamika tonight. I placed that order from December 3rd. They are having a really bad backup with their BF and CM orders.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Greetings Ladies!

My Oyin Flash Purchase shipped


----------



## Aggie

Good evening ladies. Didn't get anymore shipping notes this week so I guess, I won't be receiving anything until after the holidays. Tomorrow is the cut off shipping times for any packages coming in from my local courier until after New Year's Day .


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Aggie said:


> *Tomorrow is the cut off shipping times for any packages coming in from my local courier until after New Year's Day* .


@Aggie
DANG!


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> DANG!


@IDareT'sHair 

I know right?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Aggie said:


> *I know right?*


@Aggie
Gurl...that's Jacked Up!


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> Gurl...that's Jacked Up!


@IDareT'sHair 

Girl I never even heard of any courier closing for that long during crazy ship times like this one, Smh!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Aggie
I hope you get some arrivals tomorrow.

As much stuff you have coming your way, I'd probably lose track if I had to wait until after the 1st of the year.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Happy Weekend PJ's!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My Liquid Gold Arrived:
x1 Green Magic
x1 Castor Pomade (b/up)


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Used Up:
Alter Ego's CREN Drops (have Crece Pelo b/ups) - but will repurchase CREN at some point in 2020

ETA:  @shawnyblazes  bought Cur.lsmith's Drops from U.lta because of You!  

You know I love me some "drops"


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My Oyin ("What The Hemp") came today!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Used Up:
x1 Vatika Cactus Enriched Oil (no b/ups)


----------



## rileypak

*Used up*
Bekura Beauty Pu'er & Mint Leaves Scalp Purifier (x3 backups, future repurchase when stash is low)


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Hey Gyrl's!

Hope all is well.

Hope Ya'll are somewhere being "Naughty & Nice"...


----------



## Aggie

Hi everyone 

I just got home from work and very tired. I won't be up very long tonight. I really need to moisturize my hair but truly I'm far too tired. I will have to save all my hair needs for after Christmas.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Aggie said:


> *Hi everyone*  *I will have to save all my hair needs for after Christmas.*


@Aggie 

Get some rest.  
Cause you gotta' be lookin' all purty for 

I'm gonna do my Hair tomorrow.


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> 
> *Get some rest*.
> Cause you gotta' be lookin' all purty for
> 
> I'm gonna do my Hair tomorrow.


@IDareT'sHair 
Will do hon. Thanks


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Used Up:
16oz JMonique Dead Sea Mud Wash (don't think I have a b/up? - but I have other Muds/Clays to play in)

I may also Use up - AV's Ashlii Amala Red Raspberry DC'er. 

I'll be really sad tho' because it is discontinued and I don't have any b/ups.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@shawnyblazes
Gurl...Where You at?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

IDareT'sHair said:


> *I only bought x4 Candles during the Sale and have given away x2 as "gifts."*


@Aggie 
Welp.  Gave away another one on Saturday. 

So, that leaves me with one last Candle from the Big Sale.

I betta' hurry up and burn it before I hafta' come up with another "Unexpected" C-Mas Gift.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

IDareT'sHair said:


> *Used Up:*
> *I may also Use up - AV's Ashlii Amala Red Raspberry DC'er.
> I'll be really sad tho' because it is discontinued and I don't have any b/ups*.


Wasn't quite ready to part with it,... so I pulled out KBN's Cocoaloe Ultra Moisturizing DC'er (it was already open and I have b/ups).


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Buying stuff before the end of the year Lolololol

@IDareT'sHair


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@shawnyblazes
I thought BabyJ had you out there in them skreets, buying more wrapping paper since they keep accidently keep getting torn open...by a mysteriously present-peeker.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Miss Jessie's has B1G1 Free on all 8oz Prods.  I got the Cowash (x4)


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My Curls & Potions is out for delivery!


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

That too.  I’m still wrapping. @IDareT'sHair 

I just picked up two of curls and potions Rice Water gloss


----------



## IDareT'sHair

shawnyblazes said:


> *I just picked up two of curls and potions Rice Water gloss*


@shawnyblazes
I looked at that too, but decided to get MJ's instead.

OT:  How many packages has "Sneaky-Peek" gotten into?  I know he is sooooo excited.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

IDareT'sHair said:


> @shawnyblazes
> I looked at that too, but decided to get MJ's instead.
> 
> OT:  How many packages has "Sneaky-Peek" gotten into?  I know he is sooooo excited.



I put the stockings up yesterday.  That’s his new lemme stand next to and try and see what’s in there @IDareT'sHair  smh


----------



## IDareT'sHair

shawnyblazes said:


> *I put the stockings up yesterday.  That’s his new lemme stand next to and try and see what’s in there smh*


@shawnyblazes 
Well...Of course he has to stand guard over the Stockings - hopefully, they stay up and the _mysterious stocking bandit _doesn't accidentially get in to them.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Used Up:
x1 SSI Kiwi Kiss (probably no b/ups? not sure? - but I may have one or a Seyani Butter or something?)


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

IDareT'sHair said:


> @shawnyblazes
> Well...Of course he has to stand guard over the Stockings - hopefully, they stay up and the _mysterious stocking bandit _doesn't accidentially get in to them.


 Lolololol


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Aggie


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@shawnyblazes 
Have you tried the C&P Chebe Gloss before?  

I had no idea I had bought the Knot Tonic until I opened the package.

I thought it was Rice Water & Bamboo (and hoped it was).


----------



## IDareT'sHair

IDareT'sHair said:


> *Used Up:*
> *x1 SSI Kiwi Kiss (probably no b/ups? not sure? - but I may have one *


I did find a b/up in my Stash.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I found 1/2 Jar of CD's Healthy Hair Butter.  I'll be working my way through this.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

IDareT'sHair said:


> @shawnyblazes
> Have you tried the C&P Chebe Gloss before?
> 
> I had no idea I had bought the Knot Tonic until I opened the package.
> 
> I thought it was Rice Water & Bamboo (and hoped it was).


I have one jar and only used it once.  I wasn’t wowed but I only used it once.   It was too liquidy  for me and I think i used a lot because it kept soaking in.  @IDareT'sHair


----------



## IDareT'sHair

shawnyblazes said:


> *I have one jar and only used it once.  I wasn’t wowed but I only used it once.   It was too liquidy  for me and I think i used a lot because it kept soaking in.  *


@shawnyblazes
I thought this is what you bought today?


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie


@IDareT'sHair 
Hey mama, In the words of Bahamians, How ya do?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Aggie said:


> *Hey mama, In the words of Bahamians, How ya do?*


@Aggie
Umm...Okay....so how should I respond?

_"Doin' good Mama?_" How's that sound?

Lit my last little Candle.  No one is getting this one.


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> *Umm...Okay....so how should I respond?
> 
> "Doin' good Mama?" How's that sound?*



@IDareT'sHair 

Not bad...Not at all


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> *Lit my last little Candle.  No one is getting this one.*



@IDareT'sHair 

 I found this too funny


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Aggie said:


> *I found this too funny*


@Aggie
Gurl....I started out with x4 Wonderfully Scented Candles! 

I was so excited! 

Fitt'na' get my holiday burn on!

Now I have x1.

How does that happen?


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> Gurl....I started out with x4 Wonderfully Scented Candles!
> 
> I was so excited!
> 
> Fitt'na' get my holiday burn on!
> 
> Now I have x1.
> 
> How does that happen?


@IDareT'sHair

Looks like you shoulda bought maybe 12-15 candles .


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My Curls & Potions came.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Aggie said:


> *Looks like you shoulda bought maybe 12-15 candles .*


@Aggie
Yeah and maybe I woulda' ended up with at least x2...


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

IDareT'sHair said:


> @shawnyblazes
> I thought this is what you bought today?


No. Today was the rice water gloss. Not the Chebe gloss @IDareT'sHair 

this is new


----------



## IDareT'sHair

shawnyblazes said:


> *No. Today was the rice water gloss. Not the Chebe gloss this is new*


@shawnyblazes
Interesting

Lemme go look at it again.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@shawnyblazes
Nah....I ain't payin' $8.00 for shipping for x1 item.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@shawnyblazes
I'll wait and use my "Points" I have accumulated quite a few of those.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@rileypak 
...
What's Up?


----------



## rileypak

@IDareT'sHair


Hey sis!!! 
I'm sitting here with DC in my hair. Been in all day 
Will be rinsing out after dinner then putting my leave ins on and resting until tomorrow


----------



## rileypak

*Used up*
APB Extreme Hydration LI (1 backup, future repurchase)


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@shawnyblazes
Okay....He in the bed yet?


----------



## Aggie

Morning ladies 

Merry Christmas to all


----------



## felic1

Merry Christmas to my LHCF sisters!  I was talking to a friend of mine about hair care treatments. I discussed oil purchases from whole foods with the snap card and keeping them in the refrigerator, different companies and their products, shampoos and bars, deep conditioners, protecting silver hair from brassiness and stocking up on Black Friday. She was out done saying she liked leave in conditioner. I think of all of yall when I consider a serious hair care stash! Love ya'll and a wonderful new year for 2020!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@felic1 

Happy Holidays to YOU and Yours!


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Merry Christmas ladies!!!!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@shawnyblazes
Well......

Gimme the deets on the Package Tearin', Stocking Destroyin', Noise Makin', Battery Movin' Day!

What time did that Party get started?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Used Up:
x1 Curls Blueberry & Mint Scalp Tea (x5 b/ups)


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

IDareT'sHair said:


> @shawnyblazes
> Well......
> 
> Gimme the deets on the Package Tearin', Stocking Destroyin', Noise Makin', Battery Movin' Day!
> 
> What time did that Party get started?


 it started at 8 am and he had a ball.  His godmother took him out a little while ago so I took a nap.   

That little boy wanted to open everyone’s presents and his!!!  Lololol

@IDareT'sHair


----------



## Aggie

shawnyblazes said:


> it started at 8 am and he had a ball.  His godmother took him out a little while ago so I took a nap.
> 
> *That little boy wanted to open everyone’s presents and his!!!  Lololol*
> 
> @IDareT'sHair



That's so cute. I would have loved to be there just to watch him at work


----------



## IDareT'sHair

shawnyblazes said:


> *it started at 8 a.m.   That little boy wanted to open everyone’s presents and his!!!  Lololol*


@shawnyblazes 
No Doubt.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@shawnyblazes 
Are you tired?

Did you Cook?


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

IDareT'sHair said:


> @shawnyblazes
> Are you tired?
> 
> Did you Cook?


Yes sis. And I work tomorrow.  I cooked on Christmas Eve. I don’t wanna see the kitchen for awhile.  
How was your day? @IDareT'sHair


----------



## Aggie

Morning Ladies

Just bought 6 candles at $10.50 each with an additional 20% off coupon from B&BW:






EUCALYPTUS SPEARMINT
3-Wick Candle




WHITE GARDENIA
3-Wick Candle




CHAMPAGNE TOAST
3-Wick Candle




HONEYSUCKLE
3-Wick Candle




FRESH CUT LILACS
3-Wick Candle




BALLERINA ROSE
3-Wick Candle


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@shawnyblazes
My Day yesterday was Blessed. 

Thanks for asking.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Aggie
Nice Candle Haul. 

A friend's husband drives for them and brought home a boatload of 3-Wicks they were going to destroy.  So, she gave me a few.

I won't have to buy any for awhile.


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> Nice Candle Haul.
> 
> A friend's husband drives for them and brought home a boatload of 3-Wicks they were going to destroy.  So, she gave me a few.
> 
> I won't have to buy any for awhile.


Oh my goodness, that is such a wonderful blessing to get all those candles. I'm so jelly and so happy for you too.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Aggie said:


> *Oh my goodness, that is such a wonderful blessing to get all those candles. I'm so jelly and so happy for you too*.


@Aggie
I got some nice ones C-Mas Eve in a variety of different scents.

She called me last night and said they had more (but they were all the same scent tho').

I said I'd be happy to take a few off their hands for "unexpected gifts" *cough*


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My Ms. Jessie's shipped! (x4 Cowash B1G1 Free)


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Okay.  

No more products. I'm ending 2019 shopping right nowwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww!!!!!

Only thing I can repurchase from January -July 2020 is, Nzuri vitamins, henna, clay, and any ayurvedic herbs I run out of. That is it!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

shawnyblazes said:


> *Okay.
> No more products. I'm ending 2019 shopping right nowwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww!!!!!*


@shawnyblazes

Okay Sis.  I hear you.

So...are you skipping all Forddy- Fiddy-Siddy% off's?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@shawnyblazes
I said I would join you. 

But I ain't start. can't start. won't start. until New Years Day.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

IDareT'sHair said:


> @shawnyblazes
> 
> Okay Sis.  I hear you.
> 
> So...are you skipping all Forddy- Fiddy-Siddy% off's?



I just hit up Gorgeously Kinky. That’s gonna be it. @IDareT'sHair


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

IDareT'sHair said:


> @shawnyblazes
> I said I would join you.
> 
> But I ain't start. can't start. won't start. until New Years Day.


  Lololololll @IDareT'sHair


----------



## IDareT'sHair

shawnyblazes said:


> *I just hit up Gorgeously Kinky. That’s gonna be it.*


@shawnyblazes
What did you end up getting?

I got x2 of both DC'ers


----------



## Aggie

Today I purchased 1 bottle each of 

-Nairobi Pamperlizer Neutralizing shampoo - 32 oz
-Nairobi Pamperfuse Leave-in Conditioner - 32 oz


----------



## Aggie

I'm joining @shawnyblazes in that 6 month no buy challenge except on absolute necessities in 2020. 

Right now I'm eyeing that Dominican Magic Defining Hair gel. Lemme go check it out before the year is out.


----------



## Aggie

Okay just got it x2 jars:






2 *Dominican Magic Defining Hair Gel32 OZ (900g)*

I sure hope I like this gel. I got 2 of the 32 oz jars.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Aggie said:


> *I'm joining in that 6 month no buy challenge except on absolute necessities in 2020*.
> *Right now I'm eyeing that Dominican Magic Defining Hair gel. Lemme go check it out before the year is out.*


@Aggie
Looked at the Drops.
I'm in for 2020 as well, but won't start until 01/06


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> Looked at the Drops.
> I'm in for 2020 as well, but won't start until 01/06



Yeah that is why I'm trying to get all that I've been eyeing before 01/05/2020.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Missed the $5 TGIN Flash Sale.  It's still going on, but what I wanted is OOS.

Code = FLASH19


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@shawnyblazes
Ship Notice from GK.

Did you get in on the $5 TGIN Flash Sale?


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

IDareT'sHair said:


> @shawnyblazes
> Ship Notice from GK.
> 
> Did you get in on the $5 TGIN Flash Sale?


I don’t use TGIN so I always look but never purchase @IDareT'sHair


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My Ms. Jessie's is "Out For Delivery"


----------



## IDareT'sHair

shawnyblazes said:


> *I don’t use TGIN so I always look but never purchase*


@shawnyblazes
Me Either _really._ 

But..I did want to try some of the new Masks.

I do like the Honey Miracle Mask (but never think about repurchasing it) and I liked the Green Tea L-I (but the bottle is a pain in theso I haven't repurchased it either).

Not really upset to miss the Sale, but $5 was a great price for those who love it and was able to get what they want.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

IDareT'sHair said:


> @shawnyblazes
> Me Either _really._
> 
> But..I did want to try some of the new Masks.
> 
> I do like the Honey Miracle Mask (but never think about repurchasing it) and I liked the Green Tea L-I (but the bottle is a pain in theso I haven't repurchased it either).
> 
> Not really upset to miss the Sale, but $5 was a great price for those who love it and was able to get what they want.


True.   I do like the Honey Mask but I didn’t love it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My MJ's came and I managed to grab a Five-Dolla' TGIN Reconstructor.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I convo'ed Kinky Kashmere a few days ago, because I thought I missed their BF Sale.

They said they didn't have one, but would be having a NY Sale.  So, that will probably be one of my last purchases.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

IDareT'sHair said:


> I convo'ed Kinky Kashmere a few days ago, because I thought I missed their BF Sale.
> 
> They said they didn't have one, but would be having a NY Sale.  So, that will probably be one of my last purchases.


Lolololol @IDareT'sHair


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@shawnyblazes
I shole hope I don't miss it. 

They didn't say _when_ it would be, just that they are having one.

Granted...I haven't used the DC'ers I got 2-3 BF's ago, but does that even matter?


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

IDareT'sHair said:


> @shawnyblazes
> I shole hope I don't miss it.
> 
> They didn't say _when_ it would be, just that they are having one.
> 
> Granted...I haven't used the DC'ers I got 2-3 BF's ago, but does that even matter?



Lololol you better get to it. Lemme go see if they are on Instagram @IDareT'sHair


----------



## IDareT'sHair

shawnyblazes said:


> *Lololol you better get to it. Lemme go see if they are on Instagram*


@shawnyblazes
Imma try to get the KK DC'er and then I'll probably be done.

Unless CO has another Sale.  I wanted to get several b/ups of the Chocolate Cowash

ETA:  This N/B we're about to go on, will force me to use up a lot of stuff between Jan-May. 
I said "May" because I am making an exception for potential deep Mom's-Day discounts.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

IDareT'sHair said:


> @shawnyblazes
> Imma try to get the KK DC'er and then I'll probably be done.
> 
> Unless CO has another Sale.  I wanted to get several b/ups of the Chocolate Cowash
> 
> ETA:  This N/B we're about to go on, will force me to use up a lot of stuff between Jan-May.
> I said "May" because I am making an exception for potential deep Mom's-Day discounts.



I’m sticking to the plan.  No discounts shall sway me @IDareT'sHair


----------



## IDareT'sHair

shawnyblazes said:


> *I’m sticking to the plan.  No discounts shall sway me*


@shawnyblazes


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Used Up:
x1 CD's Healthy Hair Butter (no b/ups - although....i may have a b/up somewhere deeply buried in my stash?)


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ended Up getting: a b/up of KBN's Cocoaloe DC'er for 41%.  Code = PAM41


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My Gorgeously Kinky arrived.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Is anyone buying any ST'icals during the Liter Sale? 

I thought about getting the "new" Fenugreek one, but I haven't tried it yet.

I also thought about getting the Chebe one, so I probably won't get either.  

Waiting for Kinky Kashmere.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Aggie
Are you going Jan-June or Jan-May or have you decided?...

For your N/B?


----------



## Aggie

shawnyblazes said:


> I’m sticking to the plan.  No discounts shall sway me @IDareT'sHair


Girrrrl, Ima need ta hold your hand for the next 6 months.

On another note, I am running scary low on leave-in.  I had no idea until I checked my stash last night and went into temporary shock because I thought I was well stashed in this area. I know I will have to replenish my leave-ins in January.

I'm looking to get Mielle Organics Pomegranate & Honey and the SSI brand only of course. They are both currently showing out of stock on their sites so I have no choice but to wait until they return to the shelves.

I do have some DR Leave-ins that I was contemplating giving away. Not sure I want to use them on my hair.


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> Are you going Jan-June or Jan-May or have you decided?...
> 
> For your N/B?


I may have to go from mid-January to June @IDareT'sHair. I am waiting on MO and SSI to stock up on their leave-ins before my official no-buy  start.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Aggie said:


> *I may have to go from mid-January to June. I am waiting on MO and SSI to stock up on their leave-ins before my official no-buy  start.*


@Aggie
Good time-frame Sis.

I'm looking forward to it actually.

Hope we all will get things under control in this Decade.


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> Good time-frame Sis.
> 
> I'm looking forward to it actually.
> 
> Hope we all will get things under control in this Decade.


Girl Let's do this...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Aggie said:


> *Girrrrl, Ima need ta hold your hand for the next 6 months.*


@Aggie
Hmph.
You can always hold *my* Hand.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> Hmph.
> You can always hold *my* Hand.


Lololol

y’all I just bought a new car.  I shall be holding on to this challenge until I refinance in six months.  Lawdddd.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

shawnyblazes said:


> *Lololol
> y’all I just bought a new car.  I shall be holding on to this challenge until I refinance in six months.  Lawdddd.*


@shawnyblazes
Ooooo....Congrats!

N-I-C-E!  I want one too!

Umm...Why you think she don't wanna hold *my* hand?


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

IDareT'sHair said:


> @shawnyblazes
> Ooooo....Congrats!
> 
> N-I-C-E!  I want one too!
> 
> Umm...Why you think she don't wanna hold *my* hand?


Ha!! I dunno sis.... why ever not??? Lololol

@IDareT'sHair


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@shawnyblazes
I bet _"you know who" _probably think that's *his* new ride...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

shawnyblazes said:


> *Ha!! I dunno sis.... why ever not??? Lololol*


@shawnyblazes
She ack like Imma be forcin' her to hit PayNah or something1...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@shawnyblazes
Have you heard anything from C&P?  I wonder where my order is?  They usually ship faster than this.  

I guess that 12 days of C-Mas Sale got them hoppin'.

My GK came today.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

IDareT'sHair said:


> @shawnyblazes
> Have you heard anything from C&P?  I wonder where my order is?  They usually ship faster than this.
> 
> I guess that 12 days of C-Mas Sale got them hoppin'.
> 
> My GK came today.


I received my Curls and Potions two days ago.  In and out like lightning.  Convo them. They usually are very responsive.  I don’t have any updates for GK @IDareT'sHair


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

IDareT'sHair said:


> @shawnyblazes
> I bet _"you know who" _probably think that's *his* new ride...


Girl!! He was jumping up and down screaming he got a new car lololo @IDareT'sHair


----------



## IDareT'sHair

shawnyblazes said:


> *Girl!! He was jumping up and down screaming he got a new car lololo*


@shawnyblazes
This just made me BUST out Laffin'

I knew it!

Thanks Girl...I needed that Laugh!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@shawnyblazes 
Gurl...C-Mas was goodt to that Baby!...


----------



## rileypak

Shescentit got me with the 50% off


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @shawnyblazes
> Umm...Why you think she don't wanna hold *my* hand?



, you know why girlie. I can't afford to be running behind you with your "Paynah" trigger finger


----------



## Aggie

rileypak said:


> Shescentit got me with the 50% off


@rileypak 

Me too. I was waiting on them to return with a really good leave-in sale so here's what I got and ordered enough to get the free shipping too :






*3 × COCO CREME LEAVE-IN CONDITIONER*






*2 × CRANBERRY CREAM HAIR COCKTAIL*






*2 × MARULA MALLOW LEAVE IN & STYLER*






*2 × TAHITI COCKTAIL LEAVE-IN SMOOTHIE*


----------



## Aggie

@IDareT'sHair

^ You see that I got my SSI product purchase in before 2020, right?

I'm just waiting on MO to offer their Pomegranate and Honey Leave-in at a good sale price as well but right now it's out OOS. If it will be offered soon, I have to get at least 3 bottles of this.

My niece tried my one bottle I had left, fell in love with it and swiped it from me . So now I am completely out of it and have to replenish this one hopefully early in the new year. I need about 3 bottles of it so I don't have to buy more anytime soon, plus I think my niece will swipe another bottle from me .


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Just got on and missed what I wanted from SSI!

Glad you Ladies got it in!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Wash Day Used Up:
x1 JC Curl Quench (I think I have a b/up?)
x1 Nylie Herbal Hair Oil (x1 b/up - but a different one)
x1 Claudie Avocado Intense DC'er *discontinued* (don't think I have a b/up?)
x1 Mizani Intense Creme (no b/ups)
x1 Curl.smith Scalp Booster (x1 b/up)


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> Just got on and missed what I wanted from SSI!
> 
> Glad you Ladies got it in!


@IDareT'sHair 
But the sale didn't end until 11:59 last night...unless of course what you wanted was already sold out?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Aggie said:


> *But the sale didn't end until 11:59 last night...unless of course what you wanted was already sold out?*


@Aggie
Everything I wanted was OOS, by the time I logged on.


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> Everything I wanted was OOS, by the time I logged on.


@IDareT'sHair 

Awww, so sorry you missed it hon.


----------



## Aggie

My membership on the board expires in February and it is not likely that I will be renewing it this time around. I had an awesome time here and I have made many wonderful friends, so much so that you all feel like family to me.  I love you all - MUAH 

My focus moving forward will be on the Lord God Almighty and cleaning up my spiritual house. I hope the best for all of you and pray that since this is a Christian based forum, all here would seek Him diligently and intimately while He may be found. 

I will be around until my membership expires in February though. 

Love always,
Aggie


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Aggie
Don't be tryna' leave us so you can get out of this No-Buy

You need to stay with us, so we can help you get your Stash down.


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> Don't be tryna' leave us so you can get out of this No-Buy
> 
> You need to stay with us, so we can help you get your Stash down.


Aw sweetie, I will still not be buying anything for my hair. I am pretty set for a long while especially since I already got my leave-ins. I really do have to take a break for a while. 

My attention is needed elsewhere and I don't want to be distracted. I love being on here with all of you but my spiritual life is sliding down hill - not spending enough time strengthening myself in that area. 

If the need arises, I will return maybe sooner than later .


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Aggie
I understand.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Aggie
I need you in these challenges tho'

And...who am I gone talk "drops" with?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My TGIN Protein Rx shipped and yasss.....I "forgot" I bought it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@shawnyblazes


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> 
> *And...who am I gone talk "drops" with*?



@IDareT'sHair 

Oh yeah, there is that


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My Nature's Little Secret Shipped (new line for me).  
I got:
x1 Milk DC'er
x1 Fenugreek Pre-Poo Treatment


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Aggie said:


> *Oh yeah, there is that*


@Aggie
Gurl...Nobody seems to appreciate a Goodt bottle of Scalp Drops!...


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> Gurl...Nobody seems to appreciate a Goodt bottle of Scalp Drops!...


I realize that but I love them.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Aggie said:


> *I realize that but I love them.*


@Aggie
See...That's what I'm talmbout.  Who can I talk "drops" with?


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

IDareT'sHair said:


> My Nature's Little Secret Shipped (new line for me).
> I got:
> x1 Milk DC'er
> x1 Fenugreek Pre-Poo Treatment



Did you get a shipping notification or did it just arrive?  I ordered when you did... I think.  I havent received anything yet.

I did receive my Naturally mebyKaren leave in conditioners yesterday.  Still no sign of my Product Junkie Naturals...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

shawnyblazes said:


> *Did you get a shipping notification or did it just arrive?  I ordered when you did... I think.  I havent received anything yet.*


@shawnyblazes
Ordered on the 26th. Received Shipping Info w/Tracking # from them.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My KBN Shipped. 

Also forgot about this purchase.  x1 Cocoaloe DC'er b/up.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Waiting on Gorgeously Kinky, Melanin, PJNs, APB  and Natures little secret.


----------



## Aggie

Good evening ladies .

I got shipping notifications for my:

Amika Products
Chi Silk Infusion bought from Amazon
Amika products from our very own sister here - Prettyinpurple.
Dominican Magic Hair Gels
B&BW candles

Just waiting to collect them once they get to my local courier.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Aggie
I got some more Candles.  I should burn one now.


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> I got some more Candles.  I should burn one now.


@IDareT'sHair

Girl I'm currently burning my BBW Spiced Apple Toddy (White Barn). Smells so so good


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Afternoon PJ's!

Doing my Hair today. 

Didn't use up anything this week (so far), but I did use up quite a bit last wash day, so not complaining.

@shawnyblazes My x2 Items from Nature's Little Secret should be here tomorrow.

@Lita Welcome Back!.....


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

IDareT'sHair said:


> Afternoon PJ's!
> 
> Doing my Hair today.
> 
> Didn't use up anything this week (so far), but I did use up quite a bit last wash day, so not complaining.
> 
> @shawnyblazes My x2 Items from Nature's Little Secret should be here tomorrow.
> 
> @Lita Welcome Back!.....


Still no tracking info for Natures Little Secret. I wanna out that Irish Moss Styling cream @IDareT'sHair


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@shawnyblazes
I wanna try the Fenugreek Pre-Poo


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Didn't think I'd use up anything but I ended up using up:
x1 SSI 16oz Avocado Conditioner (x2-x3 b/ups)
x1 Bel Nouvo Safflower Oil Creme (no b/ups)


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@shawnyblazes
My "Nature's Little Secret" is out for delivery.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

IDareT'sHair said:


> @shawnyblazes
> My "Nature's Little Secret" is out for delivery.




Not a sign of a tracking number my way.


 APB sent tracking.  Gorgeously Kinky sent tracking, waiting on Melanin and Product Junkie Naturals.

@IDareT'sHair


----------



## IDareT'sHair

shawnyblazes said:


> *waiting on* *Product Junkie Naturals.*


@shawnyblazes


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

IDareT'sHair said:


> @shawnyblazes



I know @IDareT'sHair


----------



## IDareT'sHair

shawnyblazes said:


> *I know*


@shawnyblazes
Love the Line.  Not the Service. 

The Service outweighs my love tho' and I cannot. 

Until and unless things change for the better.  And so far, the shut down/re-open hasn't proven to be an improvement.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My KBN (Cocoaloe DC'er) is also out for Delivery


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

IDareT'sHair said:


> @shawnyblazes
> Love the Line.  Not the Service.
> 
> The Service outweighs my love tho' and I cannot.
> 
> Until and unless things change for the better.  And so far, the shut down/re-open hasn't proven to be an improvement.



It seems the shutdown was only for rebranding.  After I get my orders that's it for me @IDareT'sHair


----------



## IDareT'sHair

shawnyblazes said:


> *It seems the shutdown was only for rebranding.  After I get my orders that's it for me*


@shawnyblazes
Tew Much!

Those Body Butters are the Biznus though...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

shawnyblazes said:


> *It seems the shutdown was only for rebranding.*


@shawnyblazes
Pffft. 

It shoulda' been for more than dat.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

IDareT'sHair said:


> @shawnyblazes
> Tew Much!
> 
> Those Body Butters are the Biznus though...


 The body oils are amazing !!!! @IDareT'sHair


----------



## IDareT'sHair

shawnyblazes said:


> *The body oils are amazing !!!!*


@shawnyblazes
I saw several Videos saying the exact same thing.

The service tho'...


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

IDareT'sHair said:


> @shawnyblazes
> I saw several Videos saying the exact same thing.
> 
> The service tho'...


I know. It’s just so crazy.  @IDareT'sHair


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Hey Ladies!

Hope everyone is having a great post holiday week.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My Kinky Kashmere shipped!


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Used up one bottle of PJN Max Hydration LI, one bottle left and one liter on the way in the mail.

Almost used up SSI Okra oil, not a repurchase at this time.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

APB Tracking says its delayed so it won't arrive today.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

shawnyblazes said:


> Used up one bottle of *PJN *Max Hydration LI, one bottle left and *one liter on the way in the mail.*


@shawnyblazes
Um...is it really?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Hi Ladies!

My TGIN Protein DC'er came today.  I had forgotten I even ordered this...


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

IDareT'sHair said:


> @shawnyblazes
> Um...is it really?


Lolololol @IDareT'sHair


----------



## Lita

IDareT'sHair said:


> Afternoon PJ's!
> 
> Doing my Hair today.
> 
> Didn't use up anything this week (so far), but I did use up quite a bit last wash day, so not complaining.
> 
> @shawnyblazes My x2 Items from Nature's Little Secret should be here tomorrow.
> 
> @Lita Welcome Back!.....



@IDareT'sHair Thank you..Good to be back

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Aggie

Good evening everyone.

Today I picked up some packages from my local courier:

My Amika products that @prettyinpurple sent me (thanks sis )
2 huge jars of Dominican Magic Defining Hair Gel
Some Skincare products from Aesthetic Backbar
6 candles from b&bw

My other Amika products arrived on Monday I think. I am indeed one very happy camper .


----------



## prettyinpurple

Aggie said:


> Good evening everyone.
> 
> Today I picked up some packages from my local courier:
> 
> My Amika products that @prettyinpurple sent me (thanks sis )
> 2 huge jars of Dominican Magic Defining Hair Gel
> Some Skincare products from Aesthetic Backbar
> 6 candles from b&bw
> 
> My other Amika products arrived on Monday I think. I am indeed one very happy camper .


Great!  You're welcome.


----------



## Aggie

It's a holiday here tomorrow so I will be trying out my new Amika products. I am so eager to use them. They smell soooooo goodt, I wanna swim in them, especially the Normcore shampoo and conditioner set and the mask, I mean Wow! I kept sniffing all of them.


----------



## Aggie

*Okay it's official, I absolutely love  love this new Amika line, new to me anyway. *

So far I have tried the Amika Normcore Signature Shampoo and rinse out conditioner, the Triple Rx DC (protein), and the Nourishing Mask (moisture).

I absolutely love the Normcore Shampoo - it is very moisturizing on my hair plus you DO NOT need alot of it. It sud up very thickly and quickly. I was actually able to detangle my hair. I will never need to order this one any larger than the 10.1 oz bottle since a little goes a very, very long way.

The Normcore Signature rinse out conditioner was good but not great on my hair. It did not offer a lot of slip, a little, but definitely not a lot and I like a lot of slip on my 4a/b hair. This is not a repurchase item for me but I'm gald I got to try it. Now I have to be honest, my curls sprang into place so nicely after rinsing it out but the Triple RX did the same thing as well, which by the way is a keeper. I am in love with this one.

I have the Amika Nourishing Mask on right now and it glided through my hair like butter. It has so much slip and it's a definite keeper. These are expensive products but because they are so thick and concentrated, you do not need a lot since they spread surprisingly well.

Now I'm curious about any leave-in they may offer. I'll try to wait for a coupon to try some more of their products. Currently I have 4 of the 16 oz jars of the Triple Rx, 2 and a half jars of the Nourishing Mask, 2 of the 10 oz Triple Rx shampoos and one Normcore Moisturizing shampoo. I need to order more of the Nourishing ( renamed SoulFood Nourishing Mask). I love the new name by the way.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

shawnyblazes said:


> *Lolololol*


@shawnyblazes 
Well...did it come????


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

IDareT'sHair said:


> @shawnyblazes
> Well...did it come????


Nope @IDareT'sHair


----------



## IDareT'sHair

shawnyblazes said:


> *Nope *


@shawnyblazes

On another note - how's the N/B going?  I haven't bought anything 10 days in.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

IDareT'sHair said:


> @shawnyblazes
> 
> On another note - how's the N/B going?  I haven't bought anything 10 days in.


I put some stuff in a cart to make myself feel better then I closed out the screen @IDareT'sHair


----------



## Aggie

Well my no buy for this month just got shot down but I had a deal I couldn't pass up especially since Amika rarely gives out coupons. I was sent a 30% off coupon that I had to use up because my original shipment was taking a lot longer than expected to ship.

*How sweet of them. So I bought:*







*x1 mighty mini ionic dryer|pink signature print*




*x2 soulfood | nourishing mask500 ml / 16 fl oz *

I bought the mini blow dryer because I gave my niece the one I had and I needed one. As far as the SoulFood Mask, well I just love this mask and got 2 more since there was a great savings and don't know when I will get another savings like this one from the company.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Aggie
Looks like you and A.micka are getting along quite well.  *cough*


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> Looks like you and A.micka are getting along quite well.  *cough*


@IDareT'sHair 

Yes indeed we are


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Aggie said:


> *Yes indeed we are*


@Aggie
Glad they are working for you.  I haven't been near a TJM or Marshall's to try to locate any.

Maybe if my stash wasn't so ginormous - but right now, unfortunately, even with the great price TJ's and Marshall's have them, I am not even tempted.


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> Glad they are working for you.  I haven't been near a TJM or Marshall's to try to locate any.
> 
> Maybe if my stash wasn't so ginormous - but right now, unfortunately, even with the great price TJ's and Marshall's have them, I am not even tempted.


@IDareT'sHair 

Please don't try it until you have your stash under some degree of control. You just might get attached and what's really good about them is that they have Queen Shea in them. That sealed the deal for me .


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Aggie said:


> *Please don't try it until you have your stash under some degree of control.*


@Aggie
Nah...Imma hafta' leave them alone right now. 

Now back in the day.....I woulda' been all up in every TJM and Marshall's from here to Egy.pt and on that Stockpile game. 

Glad I'm not that girl anymore.


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> Nah...Imma hafta' leave them alone right now.
> 
> Now back in the day.....I woulda' been all up in every TJM and Marshall's from here to Egy.pt and on that Stockpile game.
> 
> *Glad I'm not that girl anymore*.


@IDareT'sHair 

I hear you. You go girl


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Aggie said:


> *I hear you.*


@Aggie
Waaayyyyyy Tew much stuff.  It's literally scary!


----------



## Aggie

Good morning Ladies. I gave away a few more of those DR products I had in my stash to my nieces and sister. They were happy to have them since they don't have a lot of products like I do. It's good to know I can pass on some of my products to people who actually need them at no cost to them .


----------



## Aggie

*Used up: *

-Nairobi Vita Sheen Hairdress, no back up and no repurchase - I prefer Blue Magic Grease more because it is a slightly heavier sealant on my hair.

-QB BRBC - 16 oz, no backups left and no immediate repurchase - I will stick with my SSI leave-ins, 1 last jar of Bekura Beauty Tonga Mousse and my various Jherri juices for moisturizing for now.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Mornin' Ladies!

Be Blessed!


----------



## Aggie

Hello ladies. Hope your day was a wonderful one.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@shawnyblazes
Any word from PJN yet?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Aggie
What's Up Lady??


----------



## Aggie

@IDareT'sHair

Hey girlie, what's up with you/ I am doing pretty good. Just thought I'd lurk a few minutes before heading to bed.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Aggie
Good to see you.

How's your Hair feeling tonight?


----------



## Aggie

Morning 

Hi there @IDareT'sHair, sorry hon but I went to bed just after answering you the first time last night. Sleep was catching up on me quickly.

My exercise is in for the morning now I'm about to get ready for work. Have an awesome day ladies.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Aggie
I thought you had crashed!

Have a Blessed Day!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Bette Davis Eyes


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Lolol. Hey sugahtoes @IDareT'sHair


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Bette Davis Eyes said:


> *Lolol. Hey sugahtoes*


@Bette Davis Eyes 
Refreshing new reboot for the new decade.

sugahtoes gets me errrtime.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Bette Davis Eyes
*cough*

Thought you should know - I bought something.

x1 bottle of Girl + Hair ACV Clarifing Rinse (new company for me & a good deal)

Back on track now tho'.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ya'll....

I opened up what is probably my last jar of DB's Coconut Lemongrass Transitioning Hair Cream.

It's as amazing as I remember.

I think I may have x1 more (in a bottle), not sure?  But this might be it though.

I know I still have x1 16oz Jar of the Pumpkin Seed DC'er.

Goal for 2020 (use up all discontinued product lines)  Can't hold on to it forever.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Bette Davis Eyes
> Refreshing new reboot for the new decade.
> 
> sugahtoes gets me errrtime.


 @IDareT'sHair


----------



## Aggie

Bette Davis Eyes said:


> Lolol. Hey sugahtoes @IDareT'sHair


Girrrrl, you almost fooled me. I had to do a double take and realized it was you Shawny...I mean @Bette Davis Eyes


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Bette Davis Eyes said:


>


@Bette Davis Eyes 
Nice Avi!

I see you gettin' all brand new in 2020!


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Its an old picture. I decided to throw up there, lol  @IDareT'sHair


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Bette Davis Eyes
Looks Goodt.  Like you wanna grab a Spritz or sumthin'

Any word on any of your packages?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Bette Davis Eyes
I forgot to tell you, I start Nzuri tomorrow


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Bette Davis Eyes
> I forgot to tell you, I start Nzuri tomorrow


I've been doing good on my Nzuri.  Im about halfway through the bottle.  Im going to reup at the end of January @IDareT'sHair 

Nothing on the PJN front so far.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Bette Davis Eyes said:


> *I've been doing good on my Nzuri.  Im about halfway through the bottle.  Im going to reup at the end of January*


@Bette Davis Eyes 
So you musta' gotten use to the taste?

I can't wait to start!


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Bette Davis Eyes
> So you musta' gotten use to the taste?
> 
> I can't wait to start!


Now, I wouldnt say gotten used to it, LOL.  Let me know when you hit that  first sip @IDareT'sHair


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Bette Davis Eyes said:


> *Let me know when you hit that  first sip*


@Bette Davis Eyes 
I will!

I have it chillin' in the Fridge.  I follow up with my Smoothie as a 'chaser'


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My Kinky Kashmere is finally showing some movement.  It had been sitting in "Shipping Label Created" status since 01/07.

She did respond and had good CS regarding my inquiry about my Products.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Bette Davis Eyes
*cough* I was kinda wondering about any MLK Sales?

And then there is V-Day!

Imma get through it.  I will only buy something during an excellent Sale for the next few months.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Bette Davis Eyes
> *cough* I was kinda wondering about any MLK Sales?
> 
> And then there is V-Day!
> 
> Imma get through it.  I will only buy something during an excellent Sale for the next few months.


Uhmmmm @IDareT'sHair


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Used Up:
Naturelle Grow's Plantain Hair Lotion (no b/ups?)
4oz NurCreations Avocado & Green Tea Hair Butter (might have an 8oz b/up?)


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> Used Up:
> Naturelle Grow's Plantain Hair Lotion (no b/ups?)
> 4oz NurCreations Avocado & Green Tea Hair Butter (might have an 8oz b/up?)


@IDareT'sHair 

Good using up that stash girlie. Keep it up now but don't buy anything else for a while.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Aggie said:


> Keep it up now* but don't buy anything else for a while.*


 I know you didn't???


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My:
Kinky Kashmere
Girl+Hair ACV Rinse 

Should both arrive today.


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> I know you didn't???


    I sure did


----------



## Aggie

Used up a 32 oz bottle of AVG this morning in a prepoo treatment. I think I have 1 backup left in my stash.


----------



## Aggie

By the way, Good morning everyone


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Evening Ladies!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Bette Davis Eyes 
Now you are making me wanna get more of the Fenugreek Pre-Poo.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Bette Davis Eyes
> Now you are making me wanna get more of the Fenugreek Pre-Poo.


It’s good. But you can wait for awhile..... Try it out first @IDareT'sHair


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Bette Davis Eyes said:


> *It’s good. But you can wait for awhile..... Try it out first*


@Bette Davis Eyes
*cough* I need a Sale too.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Used Up:
x1 16oz Claudie's Hairline & Temple Balm Revitalizer (no b/ups? - I may have x1 tho'?...hopefully)


----------



## Aggie

Sprayed some Fenugreek Rinse on my scalp this afternoon. It left my scalp really tingly from the peppermint, tea tree and rosemary essential oils I added to it. Yum .


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I got in on the Nature's Little Secret Sale and got:
x2 Fenugreek Pre-Poo's
x2 Rose DC'ers


----------



## Aggie

My Amika Order arrived and I picked them up from the courier earlier today. I love the smell of the SoulFood DC plus the mini dryer is pretty small but well made. I hope I get to review it soon.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Waiting on:
Nature's Little Secret


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Greetings PJ's!


----------



## Aggie

Good afternoon everyone


----------



## Aggie

My vitamin order from Vitacost shipped today - Omegas and bone broth.


----------



## Aggie

I just spent $501.78 on a Dina Meri nail Table for my salon - this does not include freight, taxes and duties. I know I can't spend too much on much else this month, especially since I also need a new massage table as well. I need one slightly bigger than the two tables I currently have.

Umm, yeah, no more hair products this month or even next month. My funds are being budgeted a little differently for a while.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Aggie 
I get it Sis.


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> I get it Sis.


@IDareT'sHair 
I have to exercise immense control over my spending for at least a couple of months.  

So who is Nature's Little Secret - I never heard of them?


----------



## Aggie

Good evening ladies 

Hope all is well with everyone.

I actually sprayed my scalp with my Fenugreek Tea Rinse even though I didn't want to because of the cold weather. I needed something on my hair tonight so I also moisturized my hair with CFC Curl Activator as well.

MY hair and scalp are quite happy tonight afterall


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Aggie said:


> *So who is Nature's Little Secret - I never heard of them?*


@Aggie
I picked them up from PJD on YT and a few people use it here like @Bette Davis Eyes and @Shadow_Lace.

It's a new Brand for me.

The 1st order I got the Fenugreek Pre-Poo and the Milk Strengthening DC'er.  This last Sale I got a b/up of the Fenugreek Pre-Poo and picked up the Rose DC'er.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Bette Davis Eyes 
Soultanicals is having a 41% off Sale for Ayo's B-Day


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Bette Davis Eyes
> Soultanicals is having a 41% off Sale for Ayo's B-Day



Thats nice.... @IDareT'sHair


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

@IDareT'sHair  Im about to tell a story in the next post.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Bette Davis Eyes said:


> *Thats nice.... *


@Bette Davis Eyes 
I grabbed a b/up of the Fenugreek and a b/up of the Hibiscus DC'er.

*cough* Yesss......I'm still committed to this N/B.

I got it to celebrate BabyJ's 4th B-Day!

Tell Him


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

So last summer I bought a small bundle from Curl Definition Products.   Loved it but it was only a sample size so I got one use out of it.  Fast forward to Dec of 2019, they were selling their combs for $3 so I picked up three with the intent of giving 2 away on my 'gram blog page.

I posted a  video of the company using the comb and put hashtags about giveaways and such but previously I posted the sale information about the combs on sale and myself buying them to do a giveaway.


Someone came on my page and accused me of trying to sell and profit off of curl definition.  I politely explained that I wasn't selling anything and wanted to give the combs away as a giveaway.  The person claimed up and down that I was lying basically and needed to do things a professional way.

Fast forward to the little ones birthday I use the products on him and the comb. His hair came out great. I go to tag the company on 'gram and find out I was blocked.

So, I emailed the company two days ago and currently Im waiting to see if they respond. 

 @IDareT'sHair


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I probably won't get my stuff till M-Day tho'

ST'icals is _almost_ as bad as PJN


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Bette Davis Eyes 
Dang!

That's terrible.  A total misunderstanding.

I've never heard of that Line (just looked it up).  

ANGTFD!


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Bette Davis Eyes
> Dang!
> 
> That's terrible.  A total misunderstanding.
> 
> I've never heard of that Line (just looked it up).
> 
> ANGTFD!


Im thinking about doing a video and putting it on YT or the "gram.  The person cant read and I guess they must have been affiliated with the company.  I took screenshots and everything @IDareT'sHair


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Bette Davis Eyes
You already Convo'ed them.  I'd wait to see if they respond.  That issue should be addressed between you and them.

Not out there on the Nasty/Petty/Gram.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Bette Davis Eyes
> You already Convo'ed them.  I'd wait to see if they respond.  That issue should be addressed between you and them.
> 
> Not out there on the Nasty/Petty/Gram.



Yup and they haven't responded nor to my "gram message.  If I don't get a response That's my next steps @IDareT'sHair


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Bette Davis Eyes said:


> *Yup and they haven't responded nor to my "gram message.  If I don't get a response That's my next steps*


@Bette Davis Eyes
I'd reach out to them again.  Hopefully, you can get it resolved? 

Do you really like this Brand?  Have you been buying from them long?


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Bette Davis Eyes
> I'd reach out to them again.  Hopefully, you can get it resolved?
> 
> Do you really like this Brand?  Have you been buying from them long?



I like the brand for the little one. his hair is immaculate.  Ive purchased twice with the intention to use in the warm weather  but it worked for his hair now @IDareT'sHair


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Bette Davis Eyes said:


> *I like the brand for the little one. his hair is immaculate.  Ive purchased twice with the intention to use in the warm weather  but it worked for his hair now*


@Bette Davis Eyes 
I hope you get everything resolved with them.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My Nature's Little Secret Shipped!


----------



## Aggie

I just finished M/S my hair with CFCG Moisturizer and Shea Butter plus massaging some Fenugreek Tea on my scalp. My hair and scalp feel wonderful again.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Happy Weekend PJ's!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I hate having issues with Vendors. 

I must admit, (thankfully) I haven't had one in a minute, but when they arise, it just makes you not feel the product(s) or what you ordered etc.....

I'm having one now with NLS - but trying to wait to see if it gets resolved amicably.

Speaking of Vendor issues @Bette Davis Eyes have you heard from PJN or have you heard back from Curl Def?


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

I received my second tracking which should arrive tomorrow @IDareT'sHair 

I haven't heard anything from curl definition as of yet.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Bette Davis Eyes
So, your 2nd Order is actually moving?  

So that leaves what?  Another x2 or x3 PJN orders out there?


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

https://www.bbb.org/us/ga/atlanta/p...definition-0443-27716563/complaints#319862085


@IDareT'sHair


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Bette Davis Eyes 
Dang!  that's terrible.

I hate Vendor issues.  

OMGeee reading that was awful. 

I hate poor CS and especially when they try to get "fresh" about your Coins.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Bette Davis Eyes
> Dang!  that's terrible.
> 
> I hate Vendor issues.
> 
> OMGeee reading that was awful.
> 
> I hate poor CS and especially when they try to get "fresh" about your Coins.



You take money from a customer and then get mad when they are inquiring about their money??? smh @IDareT'sHair


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Bette Davis Eyes said:


> *You take money from a customer and then get mad when they are inquiring about their money??? smh*


@Bette Davis Eyes 
You summed that up nicely.


----------



## Aggie

My SSI order finally arrived and I picked it up from the courier this afternoon. I also picked up my MUAC skin care order as well.


----------



## Aggie

My Kiara Sky LED Nail Lamp is also here .


----------



## Aggie

Waiting on vitamins from vitacost.com and my Dina Meri nail Table I bought from Ebay.


----------



## flyygirlll2

Hello ladies!  
It’s been a while but just  wanted to pop in and say hello and hope that everyone is doing well in the new year thus far. 

I haven’t been buying as many hair products as I used to.  I actually have a few bags of products that’s I’m going to give away. I  now wash every 2-3 weeks if I have the energy. I did cut my hair sometime last year from WL. It’s back to MBL now but I keep it in a twisted bun all the time anyway.


----------



## Aggie

flyygirlll2 said:


> Hello ladies!
> It’s been a while but just  wanted to pop in and say hello and hope that everyone is doing well in the new year thus far.
> 
> I haven’t been buying as many hair products as I used to.  I actually have a few bags of products that’s I’m going to give away. I  now wash every 2-3 weeks if I have the energy. I did cut my hair sometime last year from WL. It’s back to MBL now but I keep it in a twisted bun all the time anyway.


Good to see you @flyygirlll2. Great to have you back.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@flyygirlll2 
....


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Today Used Up:
x1 APB Whipped Cleansing Conditioner (hope I have a b/up)
x1 Pa.ul Mitchell Detangler (no b/ups)
x1 CRN Cocoa Nibs Growth Oil (x2 b/ups)
x1 16oz SSI Avocado DC'er (several b/ups)
x1 TMC Prickly Pear "Apply to Dry Hair" Overnight Mask (no b/ups?)


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Evenin' PJ's!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Bette Davis Eyes
Any Updates on your x3 PJN Packages?


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Bette Davis Eyes
> Any Updates on your x3 PJN Packages?


Just finished trying to track them. No movement yet @IDareT'sHair


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Bette Davis Eyes said:


> *No movement yet*


@Bette Davis Eyes 
Shame


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Greetings PJ's!

Used Up:
x1 4oz NurCreations Ginger & Mint Pomade (I think I have x2 8oz b/ups)


----------



## IDareT'sHair

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Bette Davis Eyes
> *Shame *


@Bette Davis Eyes


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Bette Davis Eyes


I know its coming so Im holding on and waiting. After these last orders come Im good for a very long time. Ill have enough body oils to last at least 3 months. 

@IDareT'sHair


----------



## IDareT'sHair

TGIF PJ's!

And Happy B-Day to @divachyk


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Used Up:
x1 JMonique Naturals Cleansing Conditioner (no b/ups?)


----------



## rileypak




----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


>


@rileypak 
.....


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Used Up:
x1 Pau.l Mitchell "The Detangler" (no b/ups)


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Aggie
What's Up Sis?

You see me knocking this stuff out!


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> What's Up Sis?
> 
> You see me knocking this stuff out!


@IDareT'sHair

Hi there sis

I see you knocking stuff out. Keep it up girlie. You are on your way.

I didn't do anything with my hair today - too tired. Plus I'm heading to bed early tonight as well. I have been getting up early to work out in the mornings. My evenings get away from me too quickly to do them then.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Aggie
I'm in that Intermittent Fasting Thread.  Gonna try the 16:8 Protocol.

ETA:  Yeah, I wanna get this stash down in 2020.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Bette Davis Eyes
I read your post in 'randoms' when you said BabyJ is talkin' in his sleep and how cute it was.

What if he start talmbout:  _'I wish mama would gone somewhere wif all them product trials would find somebody else's head to experiment on'_


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Bette Davis Eyes
> I read your post in 'randoms' when you said BabyJ is talkin' in his sleep and how cute it was.
> 
> What if he start talmbout:  _'I wish mama would gone somewhere wif all them product trials would find somebody else's head to experiment on'_


 @IDareT'sHair


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Bette Davis Eyes said:


>


@Bette Davis Eyes
You know him gone do it one night.Him gone put you on blast!

All them gels and custards and creams and spritz and sprays


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Bette Davis Eyes
> You know him gone do it one night.Him gone put you on blast!
> 
> All them gels and custards and creams and spritz and sprays


Im so annoyed with Curl Definition. His hair was amazing @IDareT'sHair


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> I'm in that Intermittent Fasting Thread.  Gonna try the 16:8 Protocol.
> 
> ETA:  Yeah, I wanna get this stash down in 2020.


 great thread. I will be doing that one as well


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Aggie said:


> *great thread. I will be doing that one as well*


@Aggie 
Day 3 for me Let's GO!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Bette Davis Eyes said:


> *Im so annoyed with Curl Definition.* His hair was amazing


@Bette Davis Eyes 
Trust me.  I know the feelin'.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Hey Ladies!

Hope all is well in PJ-Land!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Used Up:
WEN Pomegranate Intensive Hair Mask (no b/ups - not a repurchase)


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Hey Ladies!

Have a Blessed Day!


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Broke my Nobuy for SheabyNae 60% off sale....


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Bette Davis Eyes said:


> *Broke my Nobuy for SheabyNae 60% off sale....*


@Bette Davis Eyes 
I looked at that after you posted.  

Everything I looked at that I potentially wanted was OOS and I thought it was a wee-bit pricey.

Guess I'm saving my coins for SSI or someone else with a good sale.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Bette Davis Eyes
> I looked at that after you posted.
> 
> Everything I looked at that I potentially wanted was OOS and I thought it was a wee-bit pricey.
> 
> Guess I'm saving my coins for SSI or someone else with a good sale.



my stuff was $36 after discount.  @IDareT'sHair


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Bette Davis Eyes said:


> *my stuff was $36 after discount.*


@Bette Davis Eyes 
Hmph.  Not Bad.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Bette Davis Eyes
> Hmph.  Not Bad.


 @IDareT'sHair


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Mornin' Ladies!


----------



## rileypak

Bekura Beauty is having a sale on cleansers and the two new ones are included for presale


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> *Bekura Beauty is having a sale on cleansers and the two new ones are included for presale *



I saw those.  

I made a Cart for the Mokata, but still undecided.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@rileypak
What chu gone do?


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Oh no ....


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Bette Davis Eyes said:


> *Oh no ....*


@Bette Davis Eyes 
And You?

I think Imma sit tight and wait on SSI.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Bette Davis Eyes
> And You?
> 
> I think Imma sit tight and wait on SSI.


I’m not buying @IDareT'sHair


----------



## Aggie

I took a break for all of one week. I have not washed my hair in over 2 weeks. I have not exercised in at least a week. 

I realize that the challenges on the forum helps me with my weight loss, my hair's health and care and of course my spiritual journey as well because of all the comradry and support. 

I just renewed my account for 2 more years so yeah, I'll be posting for that amount of time at least .


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak
> What chu gone do?


Oh I'll be going in for the new cleansers


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Aggie said:


> *I just renewed my account for 2 more years so yeah, I'll be posting for that amount of time at least *.


@Aggie
See!

We are helping you be accountable.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> *Oh I'll be going in for the new cleansers*


@rileypak
They do sound good.  

But I'm with @Bette Davis Eyes  I think Imma sit this one out and wait for SSI.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My Soultanicals Shipped and I have no idea what it is?  I think it was from a Sale in January?


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

I made a cart.  They debut The 24th though soooooo @IDareT'sHair


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Bette Davis Eyes said:


> *I made a cart.  They debut The 24th though soooooo*


@Bette Davis Eyes
I was only interested in Mokata.  

I probably won't get it tho' (this time).


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Bette Davis Eyes
> I was only interested in Mokata.
> 
> I probably won't get it tho' (this time).


 @IDareT'sHair


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Bette Davis Eyes said:


>


@Bette Davis Eyes 
That look must mean you are thinking about getting it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Bette Davis Eyes
Any more sleep talkin' lately?....

I would love to hear that little conversation.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Bette Davis Eyes
> Any more sleep talkin' lately?....
> 
> I would love to hear that little conversation.


He’s mumbling lately.  I can barely make it out but he’s talking Lolol @IDareT'sHair


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I hope to use up some things this next wash day. 

Will finish up the rest of my NLS and probably won't repurchase anything else from this vendor.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Bette Davis Eyes said:


> *He’s mumbling lately.  I can barely make it out but he’s talking Lolol*


@Bette Davis Eyes 
Probably mumblin' 'bout all them durn products you be testin' on his head.


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> See!
> 
> We are helping you be accountable.


I can't even deny it...so true


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Aggie said:


> *I can't even deny it...so true*


@Aggie
Plus Imma need your help with IF and help me in getting my Stash down.


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> Plus Imma need your help with IF and help me in getting my Stash down.


, I fell down with the IF as well. So I too could use the support. I may do a smoothie cleanse for hopefully 10 days starting this coming Monday first, then get into IF after it's completed. I won't even bother exercising while I'm on the smoothie cleanse since I won't have the energy.


----------



## Aggie

@IDareT'sHair 
As far as the stash coming down, I did nothing with my stash in over 2 weeks. It hasn't even budged .


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Aggie said:


> , *I fell down with the IF as well.* *So I too could use the support*.


@Aggie
No...I am still on the IF Grind.  Haven't messed up (yet).

I was hoping since you've done it before you could assist.


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> No...I am still on the IF Grind.  Haven't messed up (yet).
> 
> I was hoping since you've done it before you could assist.


I only did IF 2 days in the last week.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Made a CO Cart with x2 Chocolate Cowash (didn't buy it tho')

Might do a Hattache Cart


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Aggie
You made me want Bask & Bloom's "More Moisture"

The only thing I ever buy from them now is the Brahmi DC'er.  I may get some "More Moisture"  I dropped some in a Hattache Cart - but not sure if I'll get it tho'.

I am trying not to buy any more b/ups.  It seems I just keep buying b/ups - so if it isn't something I don't already have, I'm not buying it.  Which was one reason I decided not to get CO's Chocolate Cowash.


----------



## Aggie

@IDareT'sHair 

I did IF today for 22-2 hours. That was pretty good for today. I'll try 16-8 tomorrow.


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> You made me want Bask & Bloom's "More Moisture"
> 
> The only thing I ever buy from them now is the Brahmi DC'er.  I may get some "More Moisture"  I dropped some in a Hattache Cart - but not sure if I'll get it tho'.
> 
> I am trying not to buy any more b/ups.  It seems I just keep buying b/ups - so if it isn't something I don't already have, I'm not buying it.  Which was one reason I decided not to get CO's Chocolate Cowash.


@IDareT'sHair 

Girl I'm on my last jar and think I may re-up this one. I like it that much. I may have to re-subscribe to the site to get it on sale.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Aggie
I have it in a Hattache Cart.  

I think all B&B was doing for a Sale was some kind of bundle deal?

But Hattache has 20% off 02/16 Code = FEB2020


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Used Up:
x1 APB Whipped Cleansing Conditioner (I may have a b/up or x2)
x1 NLS Rose (have x1 b/up)

@Bette Davis Eyes  Had to pull out PJN's Extreme Moisture to finish up NLS.  That PJN Extreme Moisture DC'er ain't no joke....

Did you ever get all your Orders from PJN?  This Extreme Moisture DC'er makes me wanna take another chance with her sorry self.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Bette Davis Eyes
Please tell me don't dooooooo it!

I just made a Cart.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Aggie
How's your Hair doing?  Are you still using/loving Amika?  Or have you been using something else lately?


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> How's your Hair doing?  Are you still using/loving Amika?  Or have you been using something else lately?


@IDareT'sHair 

Me and my hair are fine. Yes I am still using Amika. I just bought the heating iron brush online yesterday and can't wait to use it on my hair. Of course. I will be leaving a review of it when I do decide to use it.

I tend to alrernate my Amika products mostly with Nairobi and/or Keracare hair products though.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Aggie said:


> *Yes I am still using Amika. I just bought the heating iron brush online yesterday and can't wait to use it on my hair. *


@Aggie
Yes, I saw that.  Can't wait for your Review.


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> Yes, I saw that.  Can't wait for your Review.


Yeah me too @IDareT'sHair


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

IDareT'sHair said:


> Used Up:
> x1 APB Whipped Cleansing Conditioner (I may have a b/up or x2)
> x1 NLS Rose (have x1 b/up)
> 
> @Bette Davis Eyes  Had to pull out PJN's Extreme Moisture to finish up NLS.  That PJN Extreme Moisture DC'er ain't no joke....
> 
> Did you ever get all your Orders from PJN?  This Extreme Moisture DC'er makes me wanna take another chance with her sorry self.


Don do it sis @IDareT'sHair


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Bette Davis Eyes said:


> *Don do it sis *


@Bette Davis Eyes 
You talked me out it.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Bette Davis Eyes
> You talked me out it.


Lol.  Smh. @IDareT'sHair


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Bette Davis Eyes said:


> *Lol.  Smh.*


@Bette Davis Eyes 
Gurl....I was on the Ledge!

And ready to jump!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Mornin' PJ's!

Got in on that Hattache Sale and got b/ups!  Didn't I just post I wasn't doing any more b/ups?

I got a couple Sprouted Curlies b/ups, especially since they are no longer "active"  

I also got a new product - UFD Cleansing Conditioner.  I'm sure I'll like it.  I also got SSI's Mallow Mircle Melt.  Every time during a Sale it was always OOS on (SSI)  - so I'm glad I was able to get that.


----------



## Aggie

Mornig PJs ,

This morning I finally used up one bottle of Dudley's DRC 28 Protein Treatment and have one back up in my stash. I also have a bottle of Nairobi Nairo-Plex Protein Treatment so I am good with hard core protein for a very long time. Especially since I only use them once every 6-8 weeks.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Aggie
Good Job using stuff up.

I got mad respect for the Empties


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> Good Job using stuff up.
> 
> I got mad respect for the Empties


@IDareT'sHair 

Me too girlie, me too.


----------



## Aggie

@IDareT'sHair

I fasted 19 hours today. I'm trying to drop 20 pounds before my vacay in August. Heading to Orlando with  lots of friends this year.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Aggie
G00d Job!

I'm sure you'll do good.


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> G00d Job!
> 
> I'm sure you'll do good.


You will too @IDareT'sHair.

Are you looking to lose some weight or are doing the IF challenge or other health purposes?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Aggie 
I went Plant Based 09.02.  Hoping to lose a little too.


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> I went Plant Based 09.02.  Hoping to lose a little too.


Congrats on the plant based diet @IDareT'sHair. Make sure that most of what you eat is organic though. I know a few people who went plant based, die from cancer, including a cousin and friend of mine. 

A good rule of thumb is to purchase organic the foods that we eat the skin of and/or grown below the soil (fruits and veggies, eg apples, peaches, carrots, potatoes) 

I don't think I can do only plant based right now. I do eat my meat and eggs organic as much as I can as well. It's not cheap to eat this way but it sure is healthier and makes me feel a whole lot better overall.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Aggie
Thank you!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Aggie
Nice Ke.nra Haul! 

Everything looks good


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Hi Ladies!

Currently waiting on:
Hattache (Assorted i.e. Sprouted Curlies, UFD, SSI)
Hydratherma Naturals (Moisturizing DC'er)
Soultanicals (January B-Day order)
Girl + Hair (new "Cloud" Moisturizing DC'er w/Pimento Oil and Castor Oil)


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Received Ship-Ship from:
Girl + Hair
Hattache
Hydratherma Naturals


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> Nice Ke.nra Haul!
> 
> Everything looks good


Thanks @IDareT'sHair. I remember I used to love Kenra products quite a bit when I was relaxed but looks like the straightening products might work for me also so we'll see . Of course, I will report how well they work once I've used them.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Everything has shipped!
Soultanicals is "Out For Delivery"
Girl + Hair "Out For Delivery"
Hattache has shipped
Hydratherma Naturals shipped
Curl Dynasty shipped


----------



## Aggie

I don't think I reported that I purchased some hair and body buttas (3 of the 16 oz jars to be precise) from APB for a 30% discount. I really love those buttas and I especially like that I can get them in 16 oz sizes since the 8 oz size is not very beneficial to me. I use a lot of body butta.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My Hattache is Out For Delivery!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Used Up:
x1 CRN Cocoa Nibs (x1 or x2 b/ups)


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My Hattache wasn't delivered yesterday because of "Signature Needed"

I just called the P.O. and told them to leave it on the Porch.  Its not that serious.....


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Happy Weekend PJ's!


----------



## Aggie

Hi all. Enjoy your weekend


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Aggie said:


> *Hi all. Enjoy your weekend*


@Aggie
....


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Used Up:
x1 NLS Fenugreek Detangling Pre-Poo (x2 b/ups - not a repurchase)

x1 Bottle of Nzuri Liquid Hair Vitamin (x2 b/ups)


----------



## faithVA

I know there are shoppers in here: I have 2, 20% online only coupons for Sally Beauty. Inbox me if you would like the code.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@faithVA


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Waiting on my SheabyNae and PJN products... and Bekura Beauty.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Picked Up:
x2 Uncle Funky's Daughter Cleansing Conditioners w/Rhassoul (b/ups)


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Bette Davis Eyes 
Gone dig out that Liter of ST'icals Master Cleanse and start using that for a Weekly Spring Detox.


----------



## divachyk

IDareT'sHair said:


> TGIF PJ's!
> 
> And Happy B-Day to @divachyk



Hey T! Thank you so much. Happy Belated bday to you as well (although we chatted privately). I used my Sam’s Beauty bday coupon to purchase 4 wigs.


----------



## flyygirlll2

@IDareT'sHair  Hey hun! Happy belated Birthday to you and @divachyk !


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@flyygirlll2 
Gurl.....You are killing it in your Avi!

How's that Stash lookin'?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My UFD came today!

They have excellent CS.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

*Used Up:*
x1 DB (yessss...I said DB) Coconut Lemongrass Transitioning Hair Creme (I don't think I have any b/ups left).


----------



## Aggie

Hello ladies 

My cosmoprofbeauty.com and my Amika straightening brushes are here finally.


----------



## Aggie

I also got a shipping notification that my APB buttas are here but I have not yet picked them up and I won't have time to pick them up until maybe Monday earliest.


----------



## Aggie

I have a small FashionNova order already here as well...again no time to pick it up until Monday


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Used Up:
x1 APB Cleansing Conditioner (hope I have a b/up or x2)
x1 NLS Milk Strengthening DC'er (no b/ups - currently not a repurchase due to "questionable" CS)

*The x3 Products I purchased from NLS weren't bad at all, but not worth all the haggling back & forth w/CS*


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Used ST'icals Master Cleanse Detox on dry hair.  

Next time I use it, I will use it per the Instructions to see if I get better results from it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I think I might be getting into "Spritz" - which is good, maybe I can use some up.


----------



## divachyk

IDareT'sHair said:


> @flyygirlll2
> Gurl.....You are killing it in your Avi!
> 
> How's that Stash lookin'?


Shonuf! Avi is everything @flyygirlll2


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

My Terra Veda should arrive today if USPS is on their business.  Received tracking for Bekura Beauty....


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Bette Davis Eyes said:


> *Received tracking for Bekura Beauty....*


@Bette Davis Eyes 
I was 'bout to ask you 'bout this.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Aggie

I'm lovin' Spritz right about now.  Which is good.  It will give me a chance to use up some of these Spritz.

What are you lovin' these days Ms. Lady?


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Bette Davis Eyes
> I was 'bout to ask you 'bout this.



 Hopefully it arrives before March 11 or I wont be able to try it until May timeframe @IDareT'sHair


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Bette Davis Eyes said:


> *Hopefully it arrives before March 11 or I wont be able to try it until May timeframe*


@Bette Davis Eyes 
I hope it ships soon then.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Bette Davis Eyes
I read your review(s) of additional PJN products

I wish I could get PJN from another source


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Bette Davis Eyes
> I read your review(s) of additional PJN products
> 
> I wish I could get PJN from another source


Wouldnt it be wonderful @IDareT'sHair


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Bette Davis Eyes 
Absolutely!


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> 
> I'm lovin' Spritz right about now.  Which is good.  It will give me a chance to use up some of these Spritz.
> 
> What are you lovin' these days Ms. Lady?


@IDareT'sHair 

Hi Sweetie. Well you know I have been loving my Amika products a lot lately. I bought  their straightening brush which I have not yet used. I just unpackaged it last week just to look at it. I bought 2 of the brushes and sold one to my baby sister for $100.00. 

I need my funds to get other products I have my eye on like the Amika 1 inch flat iron, and their volume shampoo and conditioner to use on days when I will be straightening my hair. Don't want my hair to be heavy laden with heavy products for the straightening process.


----------



## Aggie

So @IDareT'sHair 

What is your hair especially loving right now? I know your hair likes almost erryting but what are it's extreme special loves right now?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Aggie
The "usual" suspects: Pre-Poo's, DC'ers, Teas, Clays & Cowashes.  Oils, Spritz.....you know how it goes!  

I have something in each category.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Hey Ladies!

Hope all is well.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Aggie


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie


Morning Mama @IDareT'sHair 

Just quickly checking in before heading out to work. Enjoy your day love.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Hey Ladies!

Hope you all have a Great Weekend!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Hey Ladies!

Finished up:
x1 LG Green Magic (no b/ups).  Won't repurchase for a while.  

It irritates me.  I wondered why I stopped buying it.  Something in it, doesn't agree with me.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Evenin' Ladies!

Still itching from MSM (Sulfur).


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

IDareT'sHair said:


> Evenin' Ladies!
> 
> Still itching from MSM (Sulfur).


Oh, no! Youre allergic to sulfur? @IDareT'sHair


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Bette Davis Eyes said:


> *Oh, no! Youre allergic to sulfur?*


@Bette Davis Eyes 
Not Sure? 

But something in this product has me w/hives.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Bette Davis Eyes
> Not Sure?
> 
> But something in this product has me w/hives.


Yuck! I hope you feel better soon @IDareT'sHair


----------



## Aggie

Morning ladies.

I used up 1 jar of my DR Pro Gels and have many backups.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Evenin' PJ's!

Soaking my Hurr Overnight in EVOO.


----------



## Aggie

@IDareT'sHair 

I just finished using up a jar of Nairobi Daily Moisturizing Hairdressing. No back ups and will not be repurchasing because of the mineral oil in it. It feels good going on but after a day or so, hair feels dry as hay. I don't need that, nuh-uh .


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Hi PJ's!

Hope everyone is Safe & Sound during this unsettling time.

Finished Up: x1 AV DC'er (no b/ups - was discontinued).  It was sad.  I tried to hold on to that last little bit.

Also opened and used: Claudie's Reconstructor today.  

Will hate to finish this up.  I may have a coupla' b/ups of this?

At least I hope so.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Used Up:
x1 SM Take Down Detangler (x2 b/ups)


----------



## BrownBetty

Yall I'm force to do my own hair.  I'm tired thinking of it.  I'm mostly in crochet braids but since my state is on lock down... no mas.  I have to wash it, dye it, and style.  Help!

Bright side is I will wash my hair more often and use up some stuff.  Maybe in another month I will have the sheer will needed to braid and crochet my hair.

I just bought a couple of packs of hair and edge control.  Oh and hair ties.  Nothing exciting.

Stay safe ladies!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Bette Davis Eyes
I'm glad your "new" Bekura Products arrived!

Can't wait for your review!


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Bette Davis Eyes
> I'm glad your "new" Bekura Products arrived!
> 
> Can't wait for your review!


 They should arrive today, if USPS acts right @IDareT'sHair  We shall see!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Bette Davis Eyes 
I wanted the Mokato Mud (sounds delicious)


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Bette Davis Eyes 
Did you smell your Bekura products?


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Bette Davis Eyes
> Did you smell your Bekura products?


Yes.  The mud has a minty smell. The lathering sap has a honey smell and the balm doesn’t really have a smell. @IDareT'sHair


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Bette Davis Eyes 
....


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Made a little SSI Purchase.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Me too @IDareT'sHair


----------



## BrownBetty

IDareT'sHair said:


> Made a little SSI Purchase.


 
I have cart and trying to prune it down.


----------



## BrownBetty

Finished APB keratin mask 16 oz, ssi restore mask...

I took out my crochet braids, dyed my hair and now DC.  I'm tired.  I still have to do something with it after.


----------



## flyygirlll2

IDareT'sHair said:


> @flyygirlll2
> Gurl.....You are killing it in your Avi!
> 
> How's that Stash lookin'?


Thanks hun. I’ve reduced my stash a bit. Gave away some stuff to my friends and family. Still have like another box or so of products that I really need to get rid of. 

hope ya’ll ladies stay safe out there. I work in healthcare and take public transportation, so it’s been a nightmare to say the least.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

flyygirlll2 said:


> *hope ya’ll ladies stay safe out there. I work in healthcare and take public transportation, so it’s been a nightmare to say the least.*


@flyygirlll2 
You Too!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My Hydratherma came today!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Bette Davis Eyes 
Your opinion of the Cream & Coco DC'ers you've used?


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Bette Davis Eyes
> Your opinion of the Cream & Coco DC'ers you've used?


I’ve only used one and it was okay.  Nothing amazing.  @IDareT'sHair  I like her marmalade pomade the best.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Bette Davis Eyes said:


> *I’ve only used one and it was okay.  Nothing amazing.* *I like her marmalade pomade the best.*


@Bette Davis Eyes 
Glad I finally pulled them out.  #nothingspecial *womp womp*


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Aggie
...


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> ...


@IDareT'sHair 

Hello lady


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Received tracking for Micheals,  Njoi and NLS.  Everything should be here by Thursday if USPS stands true.

I tried the SSI Moisture spray last night. Not a fan of the smell. It wont be a repurchase. I finished SSI Okra Hair Repair Spray. I liked it but not enough to buy again.  Still working my way through SSI Scalp Therapy Spray, which I see isnt on the site anymore. I wont repurchase any of her sprays.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My HTN arrived yesterday.

Received Tracking Info from - Hairveda

Still haven't heard from ST'icals or SSI?


----------



## BrownBetty

Bette Davis Eyes said:


> Received tracking for Micheals,  Njoi and NLS.  Everything should be here by Thursday if USPS stands true.
> 
> I tried the SSI Moisture spray last night. Not a fan of the smell. It wont be a repurchase. I finished SSI Okra Hair Repair Spray. I liked it but not enough to buy again.  Still working my way through SSI Scalp Therapy Spray, which I see isnt on the site anymore. I wont repurchase any of her sprays.



Agreed on the sprays.  I tried the moisture spray and wasn't impressed.   I had the scalp spray and wasn't moved enough to repurchase.  I will stick with leavins, masks, and conditioners.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Bette Davis Eyes @BrownBetty
I haven't messed with their spritzs?  

I stick to the Conditioners and Pomades/Butters mostly and an occasional "Oil"

Thanks for the tip.  I'll steer clear.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My HV GTB's should be here tomorrow.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

My NLS should be here today! My jars from Michaels should be here too.  Im going to make small batches of shea butter castile soap blends for the house.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Bette Davis Eyes
What you usin'?

ETA:  I've been using MHC Type4 and NG's Rosemary & Parsley Pomade


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Bette Davis Eyes
> What you usin'?
> 
> ETA:  I've been using MHC Type4 and NG's Rosemary & Parsley Pomade


Last night I just used SSI Moisture Mist before bed.  Tonight I think Ill pull out my MHC Type 3 cream and Sophia Old fashioned Grease @IDareT'sHair


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Bette Davis Eyes said:


> *Tonight I think Ill pull out my MHC Type 3 cream*


@Bette Davis Eyes 
I forgot you like Type 3 better than Type 4.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Bette Davis Eyes
> I forgot you like Type 3 better than Type 4.



Its my favorite item from her. So mad she didnt keep both options. That type 4 is too heavy for me @IDareT'sHair


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Bette Davis Eyes said:


> *That type 4 is too heavy for me*


@Bette Davis Eyes 
It is heavy.  But it works for me.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Bette Davis Eyes
> It is heavy.  But it works for me.



She know she could have kept that Type 3 too,, why she do us like this??(us meaning me) 

@IDareT'sHair


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Bette Davis Eyes said:


> *She know she could have kept that Type 3 too,, why she do us like this??(us meaning me)*
> 
> @IDareT'sHair


@Bette Davis Eyes
She shole could'a. 

Nah...I agree with you Sis.  At least offer boff.

OT: That's like QB *only* offering AOHC when some people actually prefer BRBC


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Bette Davis Eyes
> She shole could'a.
> 
> Nah...I agree with you Sis.  At least offer boff.
> 
> OT: That's like QB *only* offering AOHC when some people actually prefer BRBC



EXACTLY @IDareT'sHair


----------



## BrownBetty

I pulled out APB cupaco hair lotion my hair still loves it.

Anyone do their own crochet braids?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My Soultanicals Arrived today!

Still waiting on:
Hairveda
SheScentIt


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Received Ship-Ship from SSI.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Overnight-ing in:
Nature's Little Secret Fenugreek Detangling Pre-Poo


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Bette Davis Eyes 
Pulled out my QB Tea Tree Poamde

Used Up: 
x1 NG Rosemary & Parsley Pomade (x1 b/up on the way)


----------



## rileypak

Just popping in to say hi to everyone and please take care of yourselves and your hair


And nothing has been used up in months because we will not discuss how long it's been


----------



## rileypak

BrownBetty said:


> I pulled out APB cupuacu hair lotion my hair still loves it.


Yessssssssss! 
That lotion is bae


----------



## BrownBetty

rileypak said:


> Yessssssssss!
> That lotion is bae



I just moisturized and de-tangled... My hair feels good.  I bought one of those new fangled detangling combs and they work.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> *And nothing has been used up in months because we will not discuss how long it's been *


@rileypak 
OOOOOOO-KKKKKKKKKKKKK

Let's not.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Still waiting on:
SheScentIt
Hairveda
Koils By Nature

Also waiting on:
N'joi CreationS


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Forgot I'm also waiting on:
Naturelle Grow

@Bette Davis Eyes


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

IDareT'sHair said:


> Forgot I'm also waiting on:
> Naturelle Grow
> 
> @Bette Davis Eyes


 Me too. @IDareT'sHair


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Bette Davis Eyes 
Got Ship Notice from Naturelle Grow


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Bette Davis Eyes
> Got Ship Notice from Naturelle Grow


Me too @IDareT'sHair


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Waiting on APB.  Two orders.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Bette Davis Eyes

Still Waiting on:
Hairveda
SheScentIt
Naturelle Grow
N'joi CreationS


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Bette Davis Eyes 
My SSI arrived!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

So waiting on:
Hairveda
N'joi
Naturelle Grow


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Got my Ship Notice from Hairveda = x2 9 oz Jars of Green Tea Butter


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Okay.  I fell off but now I’m stocked up so I should be good. 

I need to repurchase bamboo silica soon as that’s it. ill pick up two bottles next Wednesday.  

I have two orders from APB. One hand soap order  from Pardonaturals. One order from Naturellegrow  On the way.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Bette Davis Eyes
My NG Shipped!

ETA: I never did get a response about a new label sale...


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Bette Davis Eyes
> My NG Shipped!
> 
> ETA: I never did get a response about a new label sale...


She released another DC too, something ACV @IDareT'sHair


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Bette Davis Eyes 
My N'joi CreationS Shipped = x1 Ayurvedic Butter and x1 Sweet Coconut Pomade.

Thanks for letting me know she was baaaccckk


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Bette Davis Eyes
> My N'joi CreationS Shipped = x1 Ayurvedic Butter and x1 Sweet Coconut Pomade.
> 
> Thanks for letting me know she was baaaccckk



You’re welcome! My NG just arrived !  @IDareT'sHair


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Today I received:
Koils By Nature
Naturelle Grow
Hydratherma Naturals


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Used Up:
x1 QB Tea Tree Pomade (no b/ups - but will repurchase sometime).


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Today Used Up:
x1 Cream & Coco's Caribbean Sorrell DC'er (glad to finish this up)


----------



## Rozlewis

Today I used up:
Komaza Care Protein Strengthener
TGIN Honey Miracle Hair Mask
Sheschentit Okra Reconstructor


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Hey everyone 
Its been too long. I hope everyone is great.


----------



## bajandoc86

Hey y'all! It's been a hot minute, but I'm back for a while lol! I hope everyone is staying safe.

@IDareT'sHair how are you?


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Nice to see y’all @bajandoc86 @curlyhersheygirl


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@bajandoc86 @curlyhersheygirl


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Used Up:
x1 CRN Herbal Tea Seal & Soften L-I Conditioner (Oil) n/bups.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Bette Davis Eyes
What Ya'll Doing over there?


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Bette Davis Eyes
> What Ya'll Doing over there?


I’m gearing up to go back to work tomorrow and the LO is running my living room raggedy. @IDareT'sHair


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Bette Davis Eyes said:


> I’m gearing up to go back to work tomorrow and *the LO is running my living room raggedy. *


@Bette Davis Eyes


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Bette Davis Eyes 
I want some of those Nature's Ego Rinses.  I see her prices are creeping up steadily.  

I want "Free Shipping" because her shipping his High - but several of the rinses I want don't ship free. 

Lemme make this "mock cart" but I probably won't pull the Trigger.

Since I am home, I may try that stanky Ayurveda Pre-Poo next wash day.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

I need you to explain these rinses to me.  

How can you tell they are working @IDareT'sHair


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Bette Davis Eyes said:


> *I need you to explain these rinses to me.  How can you tell they are working *


@Bette Davis Eyes
I like the way they feel on my Hair.

I should take the FRW one outta my cart, because I have Stunna, ST'icals and C&P FRW - but I still like NE's one as well and feel it's still different from those.

The Rosemary & Peppermint is wonderful.

I still need to try the Guava Leaf and the Chai Latte & Black Tea - but.....if they are anything like the other two  - that's what is making me want a b/up.


----------



## chebaby

hey guys 

i found three dreads in my hair yesterday  i dont take care of my hair like i used to obviously lol. but i have decided to go back to co washing my hair 2-3 times a week so my hair is always detaingled and moisturized. i still only wear wash and gos and when thats done i put it in a puff. 

today i washed with jane carter shampoo that i have a little sample of, conditioned and detangled with a mix of curls pineapple something conditioner, jessicurls something conditioner lol and deva curl one condition light. the deva curl is what really took the slip over the top and allowed me to get them dreads and knots out. then i rinsed and for leave in and styled used coconut oil, mane and chic prickly pear leave in and UFD gel. my hair is still damp but it feels soft.

usually on wet hair i use old school african pride hair oil over or under leave in but i dont think my hair likes that oil. i was using camille rose cocoa nibs oil and my hair loved it but i ran out. 

i need to take inventory of all my hair stuff and see what i have. not half as much as i use to. 

i did a big haul from hattache a few months ago of a bunch of conditioners and leave ins cause thats mostly what i use. so i know im good, i just dont remember what all i purchased.

i just checked out shescentit and she got some new good stuff.


----------



## chebaby

im thinking since i got time i should start doing ayurvedic stuff again. probably not full hennas because since i stopped doing henna my tub hasnt stopped up since


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *i just checked out shescentit and she got some new good stuff*.


@chebaby
Hey Ms. Lady!

And SSI - just had 50%.  You musta' missed it?


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> Hey Ms. Lady!
> 
> And SSI - just had 50%.  You musta' missed it?


im always missing something lol. i got a bunch of her stuff from hattache anyway but i cant remember what 
i gotta check my closet. 

how you been?
i gotta go back and read. how you making it through this sty at home stuff?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Bette Davis Eyes 
*cough* I just asked Nectar & Mane to have a "mercy" Sale.

I might also reach out to Gorgeously Kinky

Or circle back to Naturelle Grow.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *how you been?*
> i gotta go back and read. *how you making it through this sty at home stuff?*


@chebaby
Good.
And Double Good!


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> Good.
> And Double Good!


lmao i  hear that!
everyone i know is happy about being home but on social media everyone is losing their minds


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Shoot ask Natures Ego @IDareT'sHair  High priced self,  * sucks teeth *


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> lmao i  hear that!
> *everyone i know is happy about being home* but on social media everyone is losing their minds


@chebaby 
Gurl...I needed da' rest....

We (as a country) was doing waaaay too much.  I'm glad stuff slowed down.  We needed that cleansing of over-worked, over-doing, over-being and over the top livin'.

Way Tew Much.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Bette Davis Eyes said:


> *Shoot ask Natures Ego. High priced self,  * sucks teeth **


*Cackles*

Last time I asked for an LHCF Discount, she said she wasn't interested.
@Bette Davis Eyes


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> Gurl...I needed da' rest....
> 
> We (as a country) was doing waaaay too much.  I'm glad stuff slowed down.  We needed that cleansing of over-worked, over-doing, over-being and over the top livin'.
> 
> Way Tew Much.


i agree.
i ended up quitting my job right before things got bad so i had already been in the house two weeks. i was feeling good too lmao. i was waking up when i wanted, laying on the couch and just truly enjoying myself. and then i got a new job right when we were told to stay in the house. so i go to work everyday but i wipe everything down with clorox wipes and wash my hands every time i turn around and my hands will probably fall off from all the hand sanitizer i use lol.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *i had already been in the house two weeks. i was feeling good too lmao.* *i was waking up when i wanted, laying on the couch and just truly enjoying myself.* and


@chebaby
So...You Feel Me!


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> So...You Feel Me!



i miss catching up on some shows i havent watched in god knows how long.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@chebaby 
That's what I am doing too!


chebaby said:


> *i miss catching up on some shows i havent watched in god knows how long.*


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> That's what I am doing too!


whatchu watching?

i gotta catch up on "black monday" and someone suggested a movie called "i see you" in another thread.

this weekend i might do a henna gloss while i watch some movies and stuff my face lol


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *this weekend i might do a henna gloss while i watch some movies and stuff my face lol*


@chebaby
Don't be clogging up the tub. 

You need to switch to some DC'ers that have Henna, Clay and other Ayurveda to keep that from happening and to rinse out easily.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> Don't be clogging up the tub.
> 
> You need to switch to some DC'ers that have Henna, Clay and other Ayurveda to keep that from happening and to rinse out easily.


once i mentioned henna i said i wasnt gonna do it but my mind was like "you know you gonna do it" 
im gonna look for some conditioners with henna and amla already in it. 
i need to get some vatika frosting from hairveda.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *im gonna look for some conditioners with henna and amla already in it. *


@chebaby
There are a lot of them out there now.  Almost everyone is adding: Henna, Brahmi, Fenugreek, Amla, Chebe etc...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Bette Davis Eyes 
I want somebody to have a little Sale.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Bette Davis Eyes
> I want somebody to have a little Sale.


somebody, anybody lol.
you know i havent had any curl junkie in forever. lemme go have a look.


----------



## chebaby

i just made an $84 cart at curl junkie. thats not bad!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *i just made an $84 cart at curl junkie. thats not bad!*


@chebaby
Doesn't she normally have a 25% off Sale in May?  

I know she has a Sale twice a Year. I think Chrs-mas & M-Day?  Naturally Curly just had 20%.

Gurl....You are missing all the Sales!  

Maybe this week for E-aster, somebody good might throw us a bone.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Bette Davis Eyes 
NG said they will be having a Sale this weekend.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Bette Davis Eyes
> NG said they will be having a Sale this weekend.


 

Im mad about that pomade size though  @IDareT'sHair


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> Doesn't she normally have a 25% off Sale in May?
> 
> I know she has a Sale twice a Year. I think Chrs-mas & M-Day?  Naturally Curly just had 20%.
> 
> Gurl....You are missing all the Sales!
> 
> Maybe this week for E-aster, somebody good might throw us a bone.


lol i really did miss all the sales! i wasnt thinking about my hair until i found them dreads and i was like  now im on errbody website.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@chebaby

Some Little Sisters to SSI are:
Gorgeously Kinky
Nectar & Mane
Curl Origin (you already know)


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Bette Davis Eyes said:


> *Im mad about that pomade size though*


@Bette Davis Eyes
I know you are

I also asked Hattache


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Bette Davis Eyes 
My N'joi was delivered!

Lemme go look around in there again


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Some Little Sisters to SSI are:
> Gorgeously Kinky
> Nectar & Mane
> Curl Origin (you already know)


wow nectar and mane looks really good  i like the website.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Bette Davis Eyes 
If Hattache has a Sale, at least you can purchase from multiple vendors.


----------



## chebaby

i see the similarity to SSI


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *wow nectar and mane looks really good  i like the website.*


@chebaby
When they 1st launched, errrthang was 6 bucks.

They all (including SSI) have 30%, 40%, Fiddy% during their Sales.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Some Little Sisters to SSI are:
> Gorgeously Kinky
> Nectar & Mane
> Curl Origin (you already know)



Oujoi Naturals is another one as well @chebaby


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> When they 1st launched, errrthang was 6 bucks.
> 
> They all (including SSI) have 30%, 40%, Fiddy% during their Sales.


i think imm a stock up on curl junkie first and then imm hit all the baby SSI.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Bette Davis Eyes 
My HV and N'joi CreationS both came.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Bette Davis Eyes said:


> *Oujoi Naturals is another one as well*


@Bette Davis Eyes 
I don't think I've look at this little cuz


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Bette Davis Eyes @chebaby 
Hattache will be having a Spring Sale.  Haven't decided on the exact date yet tho'


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Bette Davis Eyes @chebaby
> Hattache will be having a Spring Sale.  Haven't decided on the exact date yet tho'


ill def be purchasing from hattache


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *ill def be purchasing from hattache *


@chebaby
I need to make up a little mock cart.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@chebaby
I see they now have QB.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> I see they now have QB.


they do? wow. im STILL always tempted to buy QB even though they dont work for me 

if i make a mock cart itll be like $500  theres so much i want.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *im STILL always tempted to buy QB even though they dont work for me*


@chebaby
I know it doesn't. 

They also have AV.

I'm still salty at Mala for discontinued Ashlii Amla Red Raspberry DCer.

I've bought one of our favs Chocolatte from them.  I have a Shea Amla in my Mock Cart.

At least I know if I buy my AV from Hattache, I will actually get it.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> I know it doesn't.
> 
> They also have AV.
> 
> I'm still salty at Mala for discontinued Ashlii Amla Red Raspberry DCer.
> 
> I've bought one of our favs Chocolatte from them.  I have a Shea Amla in my Mock Cart.
> 
> At least I know if I buy my AV from Hattache, I will actually get it.


every time i go to hattache i find myself looking at AV. i was wondering if people still use her stuff but all the reviews on youtube are from like 10 years ago 

i want that defining gelly i use to get from her and maybe one of the oils.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@chebaby
I just used up my last Ashlii Amala Red Raspberry DC'er not too long ago...

I held on to it as long as I possibly could.

ETA: We use to always like her Shikaki Oil 'member?


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> I just used up my last Ashlii Amala Red Raspberry DC'er not too long ago...
> 
> I held on to it as long as I possibly could.
> 
> ETA: We use to always like her Shikaki Oil 'member?


i forgot all about ashlii amala. omg we did use to love it. that stuff had my hair on point.i remember the oil too 

tomorrow is co wash day, or operation no mo dreads 
i gotta find something good to co wash with


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *i gotta find something good to co wash with*


@chebaby 
What you thinkin' 'bout using?


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> What you thinkin' 'bout using?


i have no idea. gotta look and see what i got.
BUT i am really into oil like ive never been before so i know im gonna soak my hair in coconut oil before i co wash it and then again before i use a leave in 

i might use that deva curl one condition light again cause it was GOODT. the bottle was almost finished though and i dont remember ever using it before last time


----------



## chebaby

oh ive also been using kbb mask as a leave in sometimes. its good.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@chebaby @Bette Davis Eyes
Hattache 25% off 04-10 Code = SPRING2020

Excludes Synthetic Hair


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby @Bette Davis Eyes
> Hattache 25% off 04-10 Code = SPRING2020
> 
> Excludes Synthetic Hair


Thanks for the heads up @IDareT'sHair


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Bette Davis Eyes said:


> *Thanks for the heads up*


@Bette Davis Eyes


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Bette Davis Eyes 
Every thing currently in my Hattache Cart is all stuff I don't currently have.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Bette Davis Eyes
> Every thing currently in my Hattache Cart is all stuff I don't currently have.


I’m trying to see what I need. @IDareT'sHair


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Bette Davis Eyes said:


> *I’m trying to see what I need.*


@Bette Davis Eyes
You got that Cart locked & loaded yet?


----------



## chebaby

good morning good people 

so i slathered my hair in coconut oil last night. found a bottle of SSI avocado conditioner and used that to co wash  left some in, more coconut oil, mane and chic prickly pear leave in and then topped it off with UFD gel. my hair is still wet but it should turn out good since i used stuff i always use.

i found two bottles of SSI leave ins ive never tried before. one is a tahiti something or another and the other is a flax leave in. the flax looks like a creamy lotion and i rarely use those anymore because they dont seem to do too well with gels but ill try it next time i co wash. ill probably use whichever one smells best. the tahiti one is pink so so far i think that one is winning


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@chebaby
Che-llo!


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> Che-llo!


hey lady


----------



## chebaby

@IDareT'sHair did you already place your hattache order?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@chebaby
It doesn't start until tomorrow


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> It doesn't start until tomorrow


ohhhhhhh ok lol.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@chebaby @Bette Davis Eyes
What ya'll thankin' 'bout gettin'?


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby @Bette Davis Eyes
> What ya'll thankin' 'bout gettin'?


well SSI avocado conditioner is always in my cart lol. most of my cart will probaby be a mix of ssi and alikay naturals. but i need to go look at stuff i never tried before.


----------



## Aggie

Good morning ladies .

I know I have been quiet as of late but I try to check in every few days or so even though I don't say anything. I am about to clean out my shed but is looking forward to doing something with my hair sometime tomorrow maybe. I have not touched it in over 2 weeks. Fasting and prayer have been my focus instead.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Aggie
....


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby @Bette Davis Eyes
> What ya'll thankin' 'bout gettin'?


Nothin.  @IDareT'sHair


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Bette Davis Eyes said:


> *Nothin.*


@Bette Davis Eyes


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

@IDareT'sHair


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My Hattache shipped!


----------



## bajandoc86

I used up 1x 16oz KeraCare Deep Moisturizing Masque today.

last purchases I made were during my last trip to USA:
Redken All Soft Shampoo + Super Treatment
Joico Moisture Recovery Conditioner
Red Handless Blowdryer
Shower Caps


----------



## BrownBetty

I blow dried my hair after a washing and DC with SSI restore and repair.  I'm bra strap length when I stretch it.  I don't own a flat iron my last one died and I never replaced it.  
My hair feels and looks really healthy.  I've worn it out the last 2 days because I don't feel like bothering with it but I am going to have to put it up when I work out.

Let me go look at hattache.


----------



## redecouvert

Hello ladies <3
I just wanted to say a big hello! I hope you are all doing well and staying safe and healthy. 
As always, this is my favorite thread on LHCF and I stop by every day even though I don't comment a lot.
Thanks to you all, these past few weeks I have been revisiting products I used in the past and experimenting more.
I forgot how fun it was!! Big hugs


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> My Hattache shipped!


dang she on it.


----------



## chebaby

my mom washed and conditioned her hair this weekend and i braided it for her. she wears her hair in individual braids under a wig and then on the weekend she wears a braid out. 
i dont know what leave in she used but it was mango something and it made her hair the softest ive ever felt it. and then i drenched each section i was braiding in oyin honey dew lotion and OMG ive never felt my moms 4b hair so soft. 
i gotta find out whats this mango leave in she used.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Mornin' PJ's!

Hi @redecouvert  
Glad you haven't forgotten about us.  Good to know you are revisiting stuff


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@chebaby
When you find out what that "Mango stuff" was..let us know

Did you end up getting anything from Hattache?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Bette Davis Eyes 
I overnight-ted in Nature's Ego Ayurvedic Pre-Poo.  Smells like a Pot Roast or something 

I think it was the Onion.  Or the Onion & Ginger mix?

It smells very seasony.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> When you find out what that "Mango stuff" was..let us know
> 
> Did you end up getting anything from Hattache?


you know i will  when i asked her what it was she was like i dont know i just picked it up 

i didnt get anything


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Mornin' Ladies!

Getting ready to start on my Hair.  Not sure if Imma use up anything?

I pulled out some very, very old AO (Original) HSR and GPB to use today.

Not sure if I'll use up anything?  Probably CRN Ajani and I have a b/up on the way (Hattache).

ETA: My Sweet Nature By Eddie also shipped.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Getting ready to start on my Hair

 Shoulda' did it Saturday


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Bette Davis Eyes
> I overnight-ted in Nature's Ego Ayurvedic Pre-Poo.  Smells like a Pot Roast or something
> 
> I think it was the Onion.  Or the Onion & Ginger mix?
> 
> It smells very seasony.



Lololololol. Lol @ seasony. @IDareT'sHair


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Waiting on APB, my deep conditioner order.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Bette Davis Eyes said:


> *Lololololol. Lol @ seasony.*


@Bette Davis Eyes
It smells like a whole Dinner:
Beef Pot Roast
Green Beans
Mash Potatoes & Gravy

Watch when you get it...you'll see


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Bette Davis Eyes
> It smells like a whole Dinner:
> Beef Pot Roast
> Green Beans
> Mash Potatoes & Gravy
> 
> Watch when you get it...you'll see


I already got one. .... and I barely used it @IDareT'sHair


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Bette Davis Eyes said:


> *I already got one. .... and I barely used it*


@Bette Davis Eyes 
Doesn't it smell "Savory"?

Fortunately, the scent doesn't linger.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I really, really kinda regret opening my last GPB and HSR

I shoulda' hung on to those for another year or two

Smells and performs just as good as eva!

I know I'll feel the same way when I use my last DB Pumpkin Seed DC'er.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Was gonna use my check from DevaCurl to pay for my QB 

Oh well.

I wonder when DevaCurl plans to send those checks out?...


----------



## Aggie

*I finally washed, colored and treated my hair this afternoon. It was a mess.*

*Here's my regimen:
*
Avlon Normalizing Shampoo
Henna to color
Amika Triple Rx as my protein treatment
Amika Nourishing Mask and Kerastase Oleo Relax as my moisturizing treatments
Nairobi Pamperfuse Leave-in


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Aggie 
Gurl...Why was it a Mess?...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Got Ship Notice already from QB!


----------



## redecouvert

IDareT'sHair said:


> Mornin' PJ's!
> 
> Hi @redecouvert
> Glad you haven't forgotten about us.  Good to know you are revisiting stuff


of course!! This is my happy place on the internet and I love to read about all the different products and the enabling <3
I don't take for granted your passion, deep care and humor <3 

Back to experimenting, so far, I have been revisiting Brown Butter Beauty Mixed greens 
Njoi creations ayurvedic butter...I don't like the smell. I am going to use it up as pre-poo and it won't be a repurchase.
Her herbal hairdressing hasn't changed.
I have a huge QB order coming soon...thanks to @Bette Davis Eyes, I am revisiting cocasta shikakai hairveda.
I am still a huge KBB fan (although the size of the bottles are smaller ), Anita Grant and several oils.


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> Gurl...Why was it a Mess?...


@IDareT'sHair 

It's because I hadn't touched it for a long time, not even to M&S plus my gray hairs were not happy with me - I needed to color them. Too caught up with other more pressing things. My hair was the last thing on my mind for several weeks.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@redecouvert
I was tempted to get Mixed Greens during the Hattache Sale, but didn't.  I use to love that soooo much.  And the Healthy Hair Butter by BBB.

I'm still a HV Stans.  I have x1 jar of Almond Glaze I've been holding on to waiting on them to re-list.

I also got some Njoi CreationS.  Was glad to see her back.  I got the Ayurvedic Butter too.  I'll wait to pull it out since you said it stanks.  I can't remember the scent.

I have some KBB Luscious Locs Hair Mask and maybe a Lotion and a Butter.  The last Butter I opened had went bad and was soupy and grainy and spoiled. 

I've been too scared to open the other one.  I hope it's not like that one.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Aggie
I'm sure it turned out nice after you got through it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My Sweet Nature By Eddie shipped 

And yes....I forgot I bought it.

So I am waiting on:
Qhemet
SNBE
Hattache


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> I'm sure it turned out nice after you got through it.


@IDareT'sHair 
It sure did.  My hair is happy with me again .


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My Hattache was delivered today!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My:
Hattache 
SNBE
Qhemet

All came today! (Well I just got them out of the mail today)

Only waiting on: Gorgeously Kinky.


----------



## BrownBetty

IDareT'sHair said:


> My:
> Hattache
> SNBE
> Qhemet
> 
> All came today! (Well I just got them out of the mail today)
> 
> *Only waiting on: Gorgeously Kinky*.



Ordered today.  The ingredients look a lot like SSI.  I should be fine.

I just moisturized my hair and trimmed my ends.  My hair looks infinitely better.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

BrownBetty said:


> *Ordered today.  The ingredients look a lot like SSI.  I should be fine.*


@BrownBetty
Gorgeously Kinky
Sprouted Curlies
Curl Origin
Nectar & Mane

Are All in the SSI Family


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Im waiting on my APB deep conditioner order , Qhemet and Hattache to arrive.

ETa Forgot about Gorgeously Kinky


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Bette Davis Eyes said:


> *Im waiting on my* APB deep conditioner order , *Qhemet and Hattache to arrive.*


@Bette Davis Eyes 
What'd you get?


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Bette Davis Eyes
> What'd you get?



From  Qhemet I ordered,  Butter and Amla Pomade
             Hattache I ordered, Alikay Lemongrass Gel, Yadain Moisturizer, Conditioner and a Serum  @IDareT'sHair


----------



## beautyaddict1913

Does anyone still use Uhuru naturals? I’m thirsty for rice water and it doesn’t look like anyone on this site has bought any from that brand since 2019. The girls on Amazon were also not pleased with the smell. I thought the rice water was a treatment. Looks like they were wearing it to work lol.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@beautyaddict1913
Check out Curls & Potions
Stunnababez (on Etsy)
Curls Of Essence (on Etsy)

Don't know nothing about Uhuru?


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

IDareT'sHair said:


> @beautyaddict1913
> Check out Curls & Potions
> Stunnababez (on Etsy)
> Curls Of Essence (on Etsy)
> 
> Don't know nothing about Uhuru?




Aka Chebe USA.  I had a few of their products.  I prefer Stunnababez but Uhuru has nice sales @IDareT'sHair @beautyaddict1913


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Bette Davis Eyes said:


> *Aka Chebe USA.  I had a few of their products.*


@Bette Davis Eyes 
I've never purchased from them.

@beautyaddict1913 
You can also try Nature's Ego (ETSY) She has several FRW (Fermented Rice Water) products.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My Gorgeously Kinky Shipped!


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

IDareT'sHair said:


> My Gorgeously Kinky Shipped!


Me too


----------



## Hairties

beautyaddict1913 said:


> Does anyone still use Uhuru naturals? I’m thirsty for rice water and it doesn’t look like anyone on this site has bought any from that brand since 2019. The girls on Amazon were also not pleased with the smell. I thought the rice water was a treatment. Looks like they were wearing it to work lol.




I have a couple of things from Uhuru. I never got the rice water treatment, only because I have stunna and curls and potions. Not to mention my own bag of black rice for when I decide to stop being lazy .


I started off with their Chebe products, before they switched to the “no particle” versions. I did not like the gritty version. I love their oils though. I’ve got a bunch including the onion/garlic, ninja, and caffeine. 
If you can wait I would wait for their sales. They just had an Etsy one and I got some stuff, I think it was 25%. Non pandemic times they have 30 ish percent sales I wait for. Shipping is fine, no issues for me.


Eta: the order I have on the way has the onion/rice water spray. I’ll review it once I give it a few tries.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Hairties
.....


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Mornin' PJ's!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Okay *cough* 

so I purchased products from a company new to me Yadain based on @Bette Davis Eyes post and their 50% Sale

I got:
x2 DC'ers, a Serum and a Growth Aide.  They sound really good.  I will be evaluating ship time and quality.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

I have heard of a little wait with shipping during their sales.  Ive only ordered via Hattache before @IDareT'sHair


----------



## BrownBetty

Bette Davis Eyes said:


> I have heard of a little wait with shipping during their sales.  Ive only ordered via Hattache before @IDareT'sHair



@Bette Davis Eyes have you tried their body products?  I'm looking for a lotion or butter for the warmer months.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

BrownBetty said:


> @Bette Davis Eyes have you tried their body products?  I'm looking for a lotion or butter for the warmer months.




No, I havent before. I picked up a whipped butter, body wash and lotion with this sale @BrownBetty


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Bette Davis Eyes 
The Butters look hard/stiff

The scents sounds good tho' 

Imma pass until one of ya'll get the butters and tell us how they are.  I like a Whipped Body Butta'.


----------



## Froreal3

Meant to post this here: 
Hi ladies! I had let my membership expire for a few months and got so busy with life. Hope everyone is well considering these circumstances. I just bought some stuff from APB, Pomade Shop and Curl Origin. I’m in crochet braids for the next couple weeks. Been super hair lazy. I think after this set, I will go back under a wig.


----------



## Aggie

Froreal3 said:


> Meant to post this here:
> Hi ladies! I had let my membership expire for a few months and got so busy with life. Hope everyone is well considering these circumstances. I just bought some stuff from APB, Pomade Shop and Curl Origin. I’m in crochet braids for the next couple weeks. Been super hair lazy. I think after this set, I will go back under a wig.


Welcome back @Froreal3


----------



## Aggie

Hello ladies 

I have been a little hair lazy myself and doing a great job sticking to my personal "6 month No-Buy" challenge.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Aggie said:


> * doing a great job sticking to my personal "6 month No-Buy" challenge.*


@Aggie
....


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> ....




@IDareT'sHair

Hi girlie. I still have just over 2 more months before I can even consider purchasing anything for my hair. Believe me, I really don't need ANYTHING for my hair.

I even gave away over 20 wigs about 2 weeks ago. That should tell you I had a LOTTTT! 

I felt the need to start sharing a lot of what God has blessed me with so I gave away a few large bags of wigs, clothing shoes and food to a charitable organization that's doing a great job assisting the poor and needy. I am laying up treasures in heaven is what I call it.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

I forgot I was on a nobuy. 

Morning ladies!! Good to see you @Froreal3


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Aggie
Thank you for being a Blessing

Flips my Wig about 20 Wigs!


----------



## Aggie

Bette Davis Eyes said:


> I forgot I was on a nobuy.
> 
> Morning ladies!! Good to see you @Froreal3


 @Bette Davis Eyes 

Don't feel bad. You still have over 2 months left in the challenge. Get right back on that horse and start riding girlie


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> Thank you for being a Blessing
> 
> *Flips my Wig about 20 Wigs!*


 I know, I know. It was about time to share them. It was nuts keeping them especially since I don't need them all.


----------



## Aggie

Have a super day ladies.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Used Up:
x1 Koils By Nature Cocoaloe DC'er (maybe x1 or x2 b/ups)


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Been buying too much stuff - need to slow it down. 
Currently Waiting on:
Gorgeously Kinky
N'joi CreationS
Hattache
Yardain
Camille Rose Naturals


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Did ya'll get the email from AV (Mala) saying she is _Temporarily Closing?_

Which is too bad (for me) because I've just rekindled my interest in AV products.

I will have to pick up what I can from Hattache while it is still available.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My Gorgeously Kinky arrived


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Bette Davis Eyes


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Used Up:
x1 Earth Enrichment Hair Grease (ETSY).  I may have x1 b/up


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Hey sugahfoot, how you doing today @IDareT'sHair  ?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Bette Davis Eyes said:


> *Hey sugahfoot,*


@Bette Davis Eyes 
This gets me every time!


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Bette Davis Eyes
> This gets me every time!


Lolol @IDareT'sHair


----------



## beautyaddict1913

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Bette Davis Eyes
> I've never purchased from them.
> 
> @beautyaddict1913
> You can also try Nature's Ego (ETSY) She has several FRW (Fermented Rice Water) products.



Thank you T!! I just ordered from Nature’s Ego. I couldn’t find curls of essence and looks like Sista Stunna is closed for now. I favorited the shop so that I can go back to it when it reopens! I’m on curls and potions now and most of the items are sold out.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Hi Ladies!

My:
Hattache and my N'joi CreationS should both be here tomorrow.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

beautyaddict1913 said:


> *I’m on curls and potions now and most of the items are sold out*.


@beautyaddict1913 
You may need to go to Hattache.


----------



## beautyaddict1913

Y’all I’ve been dragging out my wash day routine for over a week. It’s about to turn into wash month by the time I’m done procrastinating lol. I used up Soultanicals knot sauce and I have one left. It’s currently my hg detangler along with the sorrel juice but I can’t stand the bottle. That nozzle never acts right. I’m getting ready to finally shampoo. I should be using up two more products today. I threw away a lot of oldddd products a couple of weeks ago so I’m happy about that. It’s definitely time for me to find some new holy grails though. Be back when I’m doing my protein treatment.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@beautyaddict1913 
Good Job using up stuff Ms. Beauty!


----------



## beautyaddict1913

I have washed with Elucence and I’m doing an oil rinse with ST knot dressing. The other products that I’m using up today will be a Soultanicals repair mask and a Liquid Gold DC. Let me go record my ritual in the wash day thread lol.


----------



## rileypak




----------



## IDareT'sHair

@rileypak 
........


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

My Yadain shipped.  My UFD shipped.  My first Negesbanda shipped

Waiting on 2 more orders.


----------



## BrownBetty

Just picked up my GK order.  I may use it this weekend.  I need to wash this hair.  I'm going on week 3 after the last wash.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Bette Davis Eyes said:


> *My Yadain shipped.*


@Bette Davis Eyes
Still waiting to hear from them?


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Bette Davis Eyes
> Still waiting to hear from them?


Soon come @IDareT'sHair


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My CRN Cleansing Milks from Hattache came yesterday.

ETA:  I just remembered I also placed an order from CRN directly for the 3 World DC'ers


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Bette Davis Eyes
What all are you waiting on?  I think I lost track.

Yardain
CRN

My N'joi came yesterday.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Bette Davis Eyes
> What all are you waiting on?  I think I lost track.
> 
> Yardain
> CRN
> 
> My N'joi came yesterday.



Yadain 
UFD 
Negesbanda ( 3 orders, 1 shipped, 2 pending) @IDareT'sHair


----------



## IDareT'sHair

*cough*

So I thought my Hattache came the other day, it actually came yesterday = x2 CRN Cleansing Milks.

And I assumed the box I thought was _Hattache_ was something else.  I need to look at it, to see what actually came the other day?

That's when you know you got too much "stuff".


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

@IDareT'sHair  my Yadain arrived.  
The whipped butter is nice.  I only ordered one.   I should have got more but they sent a 40%off code in my box.  Babbbyyyy!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Bette Davis Eyes said:


> *I only ordered one.   I should have got more but they sent a 40%off code in my box.  Babbbyyyy!!*


@Bette Davis Eyes
I need to check on my Order.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Used Up:
x1 NLS Fenugreek Detangling Pre-Poo (n/bups)


----------



## BrownBetty

I used up a kinky tresses oil and SSI leave in.

I just made a small APB order.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Yadain #1 Shipped today.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My CRN "Around The World" DC'ers came today!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Bette Davis Eyes
My Yadain Order #1 came.  Everything looks so nice! 

Love the Product Presentation with the Burlap Bag.

eta: 1/2 tempted to place another order while the fiddy% is going on.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Bette Davis Eyes
> My Yadain Order #1 came.  Everything looks so nice!
> 
> Love the Product Presentation with the Burlap Bag.
> 
> eta: 1/2 tempted to place another order while the fiddy% is going on.


 Me too @IDareT'sHair  lol


----------



## beautyaddict1913

Hey y’all! I threw out lots of old products today. I think I’m nearly done with tossing things and I’m in a really good place in my stash for the first time in years lol. I’m only waiting on a nature’s ego order. I am focusing on restoring my hair’s thickness and overall health, normalizing my porosity again and mainly buying things as I need them. I almost placed a Yudain order the other day but the shipping was more than the products and I didn’t like that. They could just give me free shipping instead of half off and it would honestly be a much better deal.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Waiting on  Yadain,  APB, Negesbanda and ManeKrush.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Mornin' Ladies!

Waiting on Yadain #2. Thinking about a #3. 

My Oyin "What The Hemp" DC'er is out for Delivery.

@beautyaddict1913  You are absolutely right, shipping is steep.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My Oyin came today!

Used Up:
x2 different CeCe's (Curl of Essance) DC'ers.  No b/ups of these.  I have a couple more CC's products to use.

x1 Miss Jessie's Cowash (several b/ups)


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Where da' M-Day Sales at?

This whole thing is just "off"

@Bette Davis Eyes


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

IDareT'sHair said:


> Where da' M-Day Sales at?
> 
> This whole thing is just "off"
> 
> @Bette Davis Eyes


With shipping issues I don’t think folks will do anything big.  You never know though @IDareT'sHair


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Bette Davis Eyes said:


> *With shipping issues I don’t think folks will do anything big.  You never know though*


@Bette Davis Eyes 
Hmph.

I'm waiting!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Happy M-Day to all the Mommie's!....


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Bette Davis Eyes 
Got Ship Notice #2 from: Yadain


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Bette Davis Eyes
> Got Ship Notice #2 from: Yadain


Oooo. What did you order @IDareT'sHair


----------



## beautyaddict1913

Good afternoon ladies. I’m catching up on the Jill Scott and Erykah Badu versus since I couldn’t get into it over the weekend as I was busy. My natures ego came. I’ve already used the JBCO vitamin oil to massage my scalp while I’m vibing out to the neo soul sounds that I dearly miss. I just tried to place a henna sooq order and after I came back to the site from approving the payment on PayPal the items were sold out so the order couldn’t be fulfilled. Guess I gotta go to Amazon now. Be back later.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Bette Davis Eyes said:


> *Oooo. What did you order*


@Bette Davis Eyes
Sorry!  I just saw this.

Order #2
x1 Gritz Reparations
x1 Green Drink Vitality Hair Mask
x1 Rosemary & Hempseed Conditioner Treatment
x1 Raw Honey, Shea & Argan Conditioner

Order #3
x1 Rosemary, Hempseed & Eucalyptus  Butter
x1 JBCO Deep Conditioning Butter
x1 Hair Bomb Professional Deep 6 (b/up)


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My Entwine Shipped!


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

You didnt get any body products @IDareT'sHair  ?


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Im waiting on APB,  Miss Sahel,  Uhurunaturals, ProductJN  and ManeKrush.  Miss Sahel is supposed to be delivered today.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Bette Davis Eyes said:


> *You didnt get any body products?*


@Bette Davis Eyes
No, not this time.  I had recently just bought some from ETSY


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Bette Davis Eyes 
My Yadain (#2) came today!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Good Morning PJ's

Sadly, I had to replace my Steamer.  I cracked my Hood something fierce a while back but taped it up and it was working fine.

Now it is just a broken up mess in multiple places, including the base so I bought another one yesterday (same one). LCL Beauty Pro-Series 1037A.  It shipped already!

I was going to wait until Fall, but I'm addicted to Steaming and could not.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Waiting on APB, ManeKrush,  UhuruNaturals


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Bette Davis Eyes 
I think the only thing(s) I'm waiting on:
ED JBCO 
Yadain #3
Steamer

I was going to buy more GK yesterday but decided to go ahead and repurchase my Steamer instead.

I would also like to replace my stand up dryer at some point too.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Evenin' Ladies!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Bette Davis Eyes 
My Uhuru shipped.

OT:  I think I may use one of CRN's Hair Milk Cleansers tomorrow.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Bette Davis Eyes
> My Uhuru shipped.
> 
> OT:  I think I may use one of CRN's Hair Milk Cleansers tomorrow.


Let me know when you try them @IDareT'sHair


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Bette Davis Eyes said:


> *Let me know when you try them*


@Bette Davis Eyes 
Am I gone like these DC'ers I bought from Uhuru?


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Bette Davis Eyes
> Am I gone like these DC'ers I bought from Uhuru?


I didn’t buy any DCs @IDareT'sHair


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Bette Davis Eyes said:


> *I didn’t buy any DCs*


@Bette Davis Eyes 
! Say Wha Nah?


Well, do you like what you got?


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Bette Davis Eyes
> ! Say Wha Nah?
> 
> 
> Well, do you like what you got?


I love everything I’ve tried so far however I would only stick with the body items and only during a 50% off sale.  Until I can get to the store. @IDareT'sHair


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Used Up:
x1 JMonique Naturals Pre-Poo (x1 b/up)


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Bette Davis Eyes
My new Steamer (replacement) should be here Thursday!


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Bette Davis Eyes
> My new Steamer (replacement) should be here Thursday!


Happy times!!! @IDareT'sHair


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

@IDareT'sHair  Hey sis!

 I just realized the butters and oil products that I have from Yadain ARE listed under their deep treatment sections.  So I guess I do have DCs , lolol.

I like everything Ive used. The Professional  6 deep moisturizer, the Anti Frizz and the Roots polish.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Bette Davis Eyes said:


> *Hey sis!
> I like everything Ive used. The Professional  6 deep moisturizer, the Anti Frizz and the Roots polish.*


@Bette Davis Eyes
This is Great News!

ETA: My Yadain #3 Shipped


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Bette Davis Eyes 
My Steamer came and my Yadain also came today.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Bette Davis Eyes
> My Steamer came and my Yadain also came today.


Wooot wooot @IDareT'sHair


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl
Had to replace my Steama' 

My replacement came yesterday, just in time for this Wash Day's Steaming Session!


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> Had to replace my Steama'
> 
> My replacement came yesterday, just in time for this Wash Day's Steaming Session!


@IDareT'sHair You've had that one for a minute so not bad. Glad your replacement arrived.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@curlyhersheygirl
The Hood Cracked in several places.  I had Electrical Tape holding it all together.  

There was nothing wrong with the Base (it was working fine), the Hood just fell apart.


----------



## BrownBetty

I'm sitting here with SSI restore and repair under a cap.  I need to forgive out what my next move is.  I think I will twist and air dry so far APB Blue agave/bamboo strengthener and Kinky tresses oil.  No idea on the leave in yet.  I may pull out oyin.


----------



## Froreal3

Hi ladies. I see y’all still ordering. I actually need to organize my stash. It’s taken over my bathroom counter and some of my closet. Have a bunch of old mixed with new stuff. I already have my HGs and staples. I just tend to buy more without using the old ones up first.

I also haven’t been doing my and the girls hair much because I’ve been in cornrows in crochet braids or a wig for months now. My older daughter I have been keeping in styles for a month also. The only one using product is the baby and she doesn’t have much hair. Lol 

I don’t buy as much anymore, but I’m not using it up fast enough anymore either.


----------



## BrownBetty

I got my APB during on Tuesday.

I'm using up products quicker since I am doing my own hair.  I am debating on reording the my honey child type 4 butter.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Used Up:
Bekura's Tonga Mousse (x1 or x2 b/ups)


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Bette Davis Eyes 
I contacted Uhuru about my Order placed 05-18 still in Pre-Shipment mode.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Bette Davis Eyes 
She refunded my money. 
I asked for it tho'


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Bette Davis Eyes
> She refunded my money.
> I asked for it tho'


I want my stuff !!! @IDareT'sHair


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Bette Davis Eyes said:


> *I want my stuff !!!*


@Bette Davis Eyes 
Oh well.  I guess I should have kept my mouf shut. 

But I was annoyed.


----------



## BrownBetty

I plan to do a set of crochet braids this weekend.  8 weeks of dealing with my hair daily is enough.  I've never done a full set on myself but have fixed the ones I get done.

I have some time. I am more concerned on cutting it right.


----------



## BrownBetty

BrownBetty said:


> I plan to do a set of crochet braids this weekend.  8 weeks of dealing with my hair daily is enough.  I've never done a full set on myself but have fixed the ones I get done.
> 
> I have some time. I am more concerned on cutting it right.



I did it. 
I will add more braids in the back and do a better job of connecting them.  I need to order needle and thread to sew down the braids.  Braiding my hair the night before was a good choice.

I did a decent job of trimming and shaping it.  I will get better with time.   It wasn't too bad of an experience.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Used Up:
x1 Nature's Ego Carrot Creme (no b/ups) *not sure I'll repurchase?

x1 SSI Pomegranate & Pear Hair Cream (no b/ups) *not sure I'll repurchase?*


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

My  Uhuru Naturals came on Saturday @IDareT'sHair


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Bette Davis Eyes said:


> *My  Uhuru Naturals came on Saturday*


@Bette Davis Eyes
I also had that children's Chebe Pre-Poo

For some reason, that was not cancelled/refunded

So, I think that is here.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Bette Davis Eyes
> I also had that children's Chebe Pre-Poo
> 
> For some reason, that was not cancelled/refunded
> 
> So, I think that is here.


Lemme know how that is , if you get to it @IDareT'sHair


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Chocolate Kinks & Kurls Aloe Cocalada DC'ing Treatment shipped

Don't think I'm waiting on anything else?


----------



## rileypak

Nothing used up yet since it's been slow going lately on the hair front.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@rileypak

All a dat!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Used Up:
x1 Alikay Naturals "Knots Be Gone" Detangling Lotion (x1 b/up of KBG which is a Spritz_ instead _of a lotion.

I think I will prefer this product as a lotion.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My DC'er from Chocolate Kinks & Kurls is out for delivery!


----------



## Hairties

IDareT'sHair said:


> My DC'er from Chocolate Kinks & Kurls is out for delivery!




I was just looking at those cowashes. Kind of wished I picked some up from that flash sale.


im waiting on Ecoslay. No ship notice yet. Also waiting on Yadain.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Hairties
They have 25% off Clay Washes with Code = CLAY20.  

I have one in a cart, but have not checked out.


----------



## Hairties

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Hairties
> They have 25% off Clay Washes with Code = CLAY20.
> 
> I have one in a cart, but have not checked out.




Thanks I may end up getting one or two. They look good.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Hairties said:


> I was just looking at those cowashes. Kind of wished I picked some up from that flash sale.
> 
> 
> im waiting on Ecoslay. No ship notice yet. Also waiting on Yadain.


What did you get from Ecoslay?  I didnt like the two products I ordered @Hairties


----------



## Hairties

Bette Davis Eyes said:


> What did you get from Ecoslay?  I didnt like the two products I ordered @Hairties




You didn’t like them?
I got orange marmalade, JellO shot, and the banana deep conditioner.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Mornin' PJ's

I still have that Yadain Cart sitting out there. 

I want the Tonic which beweave it or not I didn't get!

@Bette Davis Eyes @Hairties


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Hairties said:


> *You didn’t like them?
> I got orange marmalade, JellO shot, and the banana deep conditioner.*


@Bette Davis Eyes 
What did you get?


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

I had the hot sauce (palm oil prepoo) and the shampoo. Wasnt impressed in the least. Even the oldest doesnt like it @IDareT'sHair @Hairties


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Bette Davis Eyes @Hairties
Never heard of or looked at Ecoslay.  

I always thought it was some sort of Gel?

OT:  I feel like buyin' a little somethin.


----------



## Hairties

Bette Davis Eyes said:


> I had the hot sauce (palm oil prepoo) and the shampoo. Wasnt impressed in the least. Even the oldest doesnt like it @IDareT'sHair @Hairties




Yea I watched some YouTubers who said the red prepoo left a residue or something. I didn’t want any staining so I bypassed that. I got the marmalade and conditioner because they seem to be the most popular. Plus my hair liked the jakeala gel I tried a long time ago so I thought it might be similar. At the sale price I was willing to take a chance.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ended Up doing a little Yadain Cart. 

x2 Tonics and x1 Olive & Tea Tree Conditioning Balm.  

I am really curious about those.  I also have the Argan one and the JBCO one I think?

@Hairties and @Bette Davis Eyes


----------



## MilkChocolateOne

IDareT'sHair said:


> Used Up:
> x1 Alikay Naturals "Knots Be Gone" Detangling Lotion (x1 b/up of KBG which is a Spritz_ instead _of a lotion.
> 
> I think I will prefer this product as a lotion.



@IDareT'sHair 
I have a question about the knots be gone.  Is this product supposed to have black specs in it?  If so, is it the marshmallow root?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@MilkChocolateOne 
Yes, there are herbs floating around in it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Bette Davis Eyes *and everybody else*
It's getting too hot to be placin' a lot of orders

So, Imma try to be on the skrait & narrow until BF


----------



## MilkChocolateOne

IDareT'sHair said:


> @MilkChocolateOne
> Yes, there are herbs floating around in it.



thanks


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Bette Davis Eyes *and everybody else*
> It's getting too hot to be placin' a lot of orders
> 
> So, Imma try to be on the skrait & narrow until BF


Butter products.  Everything else is on the go..... @IDareT'sHair


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Bette Davis Eyes said:


> *Everything else is on the go..... *


@Bette Davis Eyes 
Oh *cough* okay....


----------



## IDareT'sHair

MilkChocolateOne said:


> *thanks*


@MilkChocolateOne 
Do you have this?


----------



## MilkChocolateOne

IDareT'sHair said:


> @MilkChocolateOne
> Do you have this?



yes, I was afraid to use it because I ordered it from Walmart.com .   I wasn't sure if  I received old stock or if it was herbs in the product.  I have received separated spoiled product from Target online in the past.  I don't know how fast their stock turns over in these big box stores.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Used Up:
x1 As I Am Coconut Cowash (in a jar).  I don't think I have any b/ups?  I might tho'...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Also Used Up:
x1 Yadain Rosemary Hempseed Growth Glaze (I have a b/up on the way)


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Hey PJ's!

Hope all is well.

Just waiting on:
Yadain x2

What's New?


----------



## BrownBetty

Hey ladies!

I haven't bought anything exciting lately.  Doing this crochet set was a great idea.  I was so tired of messing with my hair every day.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Greetings Junkies of Products!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Bette Davis Eyes 
....


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Hey sugah @IDareT'sHair


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Okay Ya'll so I finally received my Refund from DevaCurl which I returned back in March.  

I got $74.00 for x2 Liters of No Poo and a 12 ounce bottle of Wash Day Wonder.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Bette Davis Eyes 
Are you making a thread in the Vendor Forum for our new company?


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Bette Davis Eyes
> Are you making a thread in the Vendor Forum for our new company?


Yeah. I wanted to wait until it arrived and post pictures lol.  I’ll start it in the am. @IDareT'sHair


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Bette Davis Eyes said:


> *Yeah. I wanted to wait until it arrived and post pictures lol.  I’ll start it in the am.*


@Bette Davis Eyes 
Yes, you should probably wait until it arrives


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My HTN shipped (b/up of Moisturizing DC'er).  I tried this once Relaxed and the Orange Oil set my head on 

I'll see how it performs on my natural hair.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Bette Davis Eyes


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Used Up:
x1 NG Rosemary & Peppermint (no b/ups of this) - but....I may have another NG Pomade in my Stash.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My KBN arrived today:  (x1 b/up of MangoMint Detoxifying Conditioner)


----------



## bajandoc86

Used Up:

KeraCare Hydrating Detangling Shampoo x1


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@bajandoc86 
....


----------



## bajandoc86

IDareT'sHair said:


> @bajandoc86
> ....



Heyyy Ms. T!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@bajandoc86
How's dat New Growth lookin'?


----------



## bajandoc86

IDareT'sHair said:


> @bajandoc86
> How's dat New Growth lookin'?



THICK! Lol! That blowdry+flatiron last night did me a world of good because I was struggling lol.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

bajandoc86 said:


> *THICK! Lol! That blowdry+flatiron last night did me a world of good because I was struggling lol.*


@bajandoc86 

I'm sure it looks nice.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Bette Davis Eyes
My Terre Botanica came today. 

I think I'll use them tomorrow?


----------



## BrownBetty

I placed a curl dynasty order.  I've always wanted to try them out.  I got the cleanse and moisture bundle.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Mornin' PJ's!

My Terre Botanique came yesterday and my HTN b/up.

Today Used Up:
x2 2oz Terre Botanique Pre-Wash.  x1 bottle completely spilled out. N/bups.  

The owner was willing to replace one bottle.  I thought it was like a Creamy Oil but it was a straight Liquid.

Just waiting on:
Hattache
Product Junkie Naturals.... *I hope I don't regret this purchase*


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Bette Davis Eyes @Lita 
Where Ya'll at?


----------



## Lita

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Bette Davis Eyes @Lita
> Where Ya'll at?



@IDareT'sHair Hello! Happy Saturday..

I just applied some NJoy’s growth pomade on my edges..

*I want to repurchase PJN leave-in..But I don’t know about the shipping 

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Lita said:


> **I want to repurchase PJN leave-in..But I don’t know about the shipping *


@Lita
Gurl.....Imma nervous wreck

I've had problems with them.


----------



## Lita

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Lita
> Gurl.....Imma nervous wreck
> 
> I've had problems with them.



@IDareT'sHair I know..I’m still on the fence about it..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Lita
And it doesn't help that her stuff is soooo good either.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My Hattache Shipped


----------



## rileypak

_*Used up*_
Bekura Beauty Leche de Babasu DC (at least 3 backups)


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Lita
What's Up? 

What are you waiting on now?

I have x2 outstanding Yadain orders.  Wonder when they will ship?  I convo'ed them today.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Lita 
What's Up?


----------



## Lita

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Lita
> What's Up?
> 
> What are you waiting on now?
> 
> I have x2 outstanding Yadain orders.  Wonder when they will ship?  I convo'ed them today.



@IDareT'sHair Hey! I’m waiting for Sally’s,Hattache,PJN,Hollywood Hair Bar
& more cloths

*I hope you get your Yadain order..WOW

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita

rileypak said:


> _*Used up*_
> Bekura Beauty Leche de Babasu DC (at least 3 backups)


 
@rileypak This is one of my favorite Dc’s,but the price  let’s just say I need a little more of a discount 

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita

CCN-Fenugreek growth oil/used up no backup 

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Lita
May reach out to Yadain by phone and see where my stuff is? 

I've emailed them.  No response.


----------



## Lita

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Lita
> May reach out to Yadain by phone and see where my stuff is?
> 
> I've emailed them.  No response.



@IDareT'sHair You should call them..Someone has to get in touch with you

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Lita said:


> *You should call them..Someone has to get in touch with you!*


@Lita
I did earlier (they close at 5).  No answer. 

Also, x2 unanswered emails

I'll try again tomorrow. *sucks teef*

June 4 order says "Awaiting Shipment"  June 11 order says "Fulfilled"


----------



## Lita

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Lita
> I did earlier (they close at 5).  No answer.
> 
> Also, x2 unanswered emails
> 
> I'll try again tomorrow. *sucks teef*
> 
> June 4 order says "Awaiting Shipment"  June 11 order says "Fulfilled"



@IDareT'sHair Oh,my..That’s not good..I hope they answer you before the weekend.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Lita
I found an original bottle of Mega-Tek and started mixing and using that.  Will use it until I finish it up.

It was like 1/2 bottle


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Lita
My Yadain shipped!


----------



## Lita

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Lita
> My Yadain shipped!



@IDareT'sHair Yippee..That's great...I know your excited 

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Lita
> I found an original bottle of Mega-Tek and started mixing and using that.  Will use it until I finish it up.
> 
> It was like 1/2 bottle



@IDareT'sHair Wow! I remember Mega-Tek,I had a couple of bottles myself..It really thicken up my strands.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Lita said:


> *Yippee..That's great...I know your excited*


@Lita 
Only received shipping for one order.  I had two.  Placed a week apart.

Hopefully, they ship together.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Lita said:


> *Wow! I remember Mega-Tek,I had a couple of bottles myself..It really thicken up my strands.*


@Lita 
Yeah....and it's the Original one too!

The one w/o the flowers on the side of the bottle.  Although MT claims they both work the exact same.


----------



## Lita

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Lita
> Yeah....and it's the Original one too!
> 
> The one w/o the flowers on the side of the bottle.  Although MT claims they both work the exact same.



@IDareT'sHair They always say,things work the same,but we know the truth

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Lita
Ship Notice from PJN!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Lita
Did you get anything from Product Junkie Naturals?

I also bought a Clay Wash from Chocolate Kinks & Kurlz


----------



## Lita

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Lita
> Did you get anything from Product Junkie Naturals?
> 
> I also bought a Clay Wash from Chocolate Kinks & Kurlz



@IDareT'sHair I'm still waiting for my shipping notice..

Rice Water Deep Treatment Mask 1x
Rhassoul Clay Whipped 1x
Maximum Moisture Dc 1x
Rice Water Daily Moisture Cream 1x
Hibiscus & Fenugreek leave-in 2x

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Lita said:


> *I'm still waiting for my shipping notice..*


@Lita
My PJN stuff hasn't move and is still in "Pre-Shipment"


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Hey Yall


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Bette Davis Eyes said:


> *Hey Yall*


@Bette Davis Eyes


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Lita @Bette Davis Eyes 
My Yadain #1 is out for delivery

I still need to track down that 2nd order


----------



## IDareT'sHair

On hold now with Yadain


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Supposedly both orders are "Out For Delivery" - will see when they get here.

I still need to do my Hair


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Both Yadain orders arrived today.  

I am waiting on:
Product Junkie Naturals
Chocolate Kinks & Kurlz


----------



## Lita

Bette Davis Eyes said:


> Hey Yall



@Bette Davis Eyes Hello!! Sending positive vibes your way


----------



## Lita

IDareT'sHair said:


> On hold now with Yadain



@IDareT'sHair I'm still waiting for my order to ship


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Lita
Both of my Yadain's came yesterday (separate boxes).  I haven't opened them yet. 

Still waiting on PJN to move still in Pre-Shipment (may be that way for a while - knowing them).


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Bette Davis Eyes @Lita @Hairties
Used a little Gritz Hair Reparations today. 

I really, really like it.
So far I've loved everything I've tried.


----------



## Lita

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Bette Davis Eyes @Lita @Hairties
> Used a little Gritz Hair Reparations today.
> 
> I really, really like it.
> So far I've loved everything I've tried.




@IDareT'sHair Yep,I knew you would like it..This company makes great products 

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Lita @Bette Davis Eyes @Hairties 
How are ya'll using the Tonic 5 again?


----------



## Hairties

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Bette Davis Eyes @Lita @Hairties
> Used a little Gritz Hair Reparations today.
> 
> I really, really like it.
> So far I've loved everything I've tried.




Yesss I’m glad you like it. I really don’t have another product like it in my stash. I love it. 


IDareT'sHair said:


> @Lita @Bette Davis Eyes @Hairties
> How are ya'll using the Tonic 5 again?



I’ve used it midweek after cowashing and i used it on freshly washed hair. I don’t like putting it on once I’ve already done a full styling routine as I don’t want a bunch of stuff on my scalp. Are you liking it so far?


----------



## Lita

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Lita @Bette Davis Eyes @Hairties
> How are ya'll using the Tonic 5 again?



@IDareT'sHair  Hello! Use it as a scalp treatment on freshly washed hair or scalp refresher..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Hairties said:


> *I’ve used it midweek after cowashing and i used it on freshly washed hair.* I  *Are you liking it so far?*


@Hairties
I haven't tried the Tonic 5 yet.  I just got it.

I also have the Professional 6 Conditioner I'll use for cowashing.

Agreed!  Love the Gritz Reparations



Lita said:


> *Hello! Use it as a scalp treatment on freshly washed hair or scalp refresher..*


@Lita
Thank you Both!

Got It!  Freshly Washed Hair

@Lita @Hairties
Really curious about those Butter Treatments too.


----------



## Lita

Finished all my Stunna rice milk.. I plan on repurchasing..I add extra to it and it has really worked for me.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Lita said:


> *Finished all my Stunna rice milk.. *


@Lita
I still have a Spritz and a DC'er (I've been saving)


----------



## BrownBetty

I resisted buying anything during the 4th sales.

In the last couple of months I've purchased curl dynasty, APB, and gorgeously kinky, I haven't opened any yet.


----------



## BrownBetty

Lita said:


> Finished all my Stunna rice milk.. I plan on repurchasing..I add extra to it and it has really worked for me.
> 
> Happy Hair Growing!



I have a corner left in the fridge.  It's been there a while.  I'm debating on repurchasing.


----------



## Lita

BrownBetty said:


> I have a corner left in the fridge.  It's been there a while.  I'm debating on repurchasing.



@BrownBetty Hello! What happened,you didn’t like the spritz? I notice for me I like it a lot better when I added extra ingredients to it.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## BrownBetty

Lita said:


> @BrownBetty Hello! What happened,you didn’t like the spritz? I notice for me I like it a lot better when I added extra ingredients to it.
> 
> Happy Hair Growing!



I can't figure out if it is helping.  I add peppermint oil but I get good results with the oil by itself.   I'm still figuring it out.


----------



## Lita

BrownBetty said:


> I can't figure out if it is helping.  I add peppermint oil but I get good results with the oil by itself.   I'm still figuring it out.



@BrownBetty I understand,I have a few products I’m trying to figure out myself.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Mornin' PJ's!

My Chocolate Kinks & Kurlz Clay Wash should be delivered today.

Still waiting on: Product Junkie Naturals (Still in Pre-Shipment) and I think that's it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Lita
Have you heard anything from PJN?

ETA:  Mine is still in Pre-Shipment


----------



## IDareT'sHair

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Lita
> *Have you heard anything from PJN?
> 
> ETA:  Mine is still in Pre-Shipment*


@Lita


----------



## Lita

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Lita



@IDareT'sHair It says shipping notice will be sent in a couple of days..I received that a week and a half ago 

*That leave-in hair milk is my staple.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Lita @Bette Davis Eyes 
My PJN is finally showing movement.  It is suppose to finally arrive on 07/16.

Tell BabyJ & his Crew - thanku


----------



## Aggie

Hola Chicas 

I have not been in here for a minute but I lurk now and then in various threads. I have been busy doing other things and my hair is not at the forefront of my schedule at the moment. I am still taking care of it but I have been leaving it alone for the most part. My last cut was in October or November 2019, I can't even remember anymore . 

How is everybody doing?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Aggie
Hi Sis!  I thought about you the other day.

I pray All is Well.


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> Hi Sis!  I thought about you the other day.
> 
> I pray All is Well.


All is well sweetie,  thank the good Lord for that. I see you are still buying up stuff  .  I just gave away more products - shampoo, conditioners and hair gel. I also gave away two thirds of all my wigs and sold my treadmill. Needed space for other things far more important...storing up some necessary food just in case there is another cov shut down.

I am also preparing for the hurricane season and installing a hand pump in our yard. We already have 2 generators in case the power goes out for a lengthy time. These are all costly projects but I have to take care of them before the hurricane season really takes off. I am praying for a mild season for us here since we as a nation, took a really tough blow with Dorian last year.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Aggie
Buyin' a little here and there, not nearly as much (thank God)

Missed ALL the 4th of Ju.ly Sales  Was off-line that entire weekend and missed the Sales.

But still working on getting my Stash down and being sensible about my purchases.


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> Buyin' a little here and there, not nearly as much (thank God)
> 
> Missed ALL the 4th of Ju.ly Sales  Was off-line that entire weekend and missed the Sales.
> 
> *But still working on getting my Stash down and being sensible about my purchases*.


Good for you. I am so proud of you for making an effort.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Aggie
My days of Junky-ism has come to an end.  

Finally.


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> My days of Junky-ism has come to an end.
> 
> Finally.


 Good for you @IDareT'sHair


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Aggie said:


> *Good for you*


@Aggie
We'll see how long it last!.........


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Bette Davis Eyes @Lita
My PJN is out for Delivery!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Lita 

How's that Stash lookin'?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Lita 
Lookin' at Brina!

It's kinda pricey


----------



## Lita

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Lita
> Lookin' at Brina!
> 
> It's kinda pricey



@IDareT'sHair Yep,she is pricey but the products that I have used really works..She has a little special going on for the month of July..

My stash is getting lower & that’s a good thing trying to stick with what works and give away some stuff to people that really need it.

I’m still waiting for PJN to move 

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Lita
Ended up making a little NurCreations purchase.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Lita said:


> * Yep,she is pricey but the products that I have used really works..She has a little special going on for the month of July..*


@Lita
Everything looks & sounds goodt.

They all sound like they would work very well.

I didn't see a discount code?  

I have the Rice Water & Yerba Mate in a Cart.


----------



## Lita

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Lita
> Ended up making a little NurCreations purchase.



@IDareT'sHair You know I like the products from this company too..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Lita

I may get the FRW & Yerba Mate to try.

Was there any type of discount code?


----------



## Lita

@IDareT'sHair This is the discount code

Brina Organics-JULYTWOFIFTYOFF 

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Lita 
What all have you tried?


----------



## Lita

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Lita
> What all have you tried?



@IDareT'sHair
African Chebe Fenugreek spritz
Sea Moss & Marshmallow leave-in hair milk
Sea Moss Hair Cream
Sea Moss Hair Serum
Sea Moss Hair spritz
Psyllium Husk & Fenugreek Hair Food

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Lita
Alladat sounds nice!

I will keep them in mind and on my list to try.  

JULYTWOFIFTYOFF did not work for me.  Maybe I didn't have enough in my cart.


----------



## Lita

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Lita
> Alladat sounds nice!
> 
> I will keep them in mind and on my list to try.
> 
> JULYTWOFIFTYOFF did not work for me.  Maybe I didn't have enough in my cart.



@IDareT'sHair  Wow! Sorry about that,but the code is supposed to be valid for the entire month of July.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Lita said:


> *Wow! Sorry about that,but the code is supposed to be valid for the entire month of July.*
> 
> Happy Hair Growing!


@Lita
I only had x1 item, so it wasn't surprising.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Lita @Bette Davis Eyes @Hairties 
What are ya'll waiting on?  

I am only waiting on:
Nur Creations
Yadain


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Lita @Bette Davis Eyes @Hairties
> What are ya'll waiting on?
> 
> I am only waiting on:
> Nur Creations
> Yadain



I just bought the new gel from The Doux @IDareT'sHair


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Bette Davis Eyes said:


> *I just bought the new gel from The Doux*


@Bette Davis Eyes 
I have their Cowash but haven't tried it yet.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Bette Davis Eyes 
What ya' doin?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My NurCreations Shipped (already)!


----------



## Lita

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Lita @Bette Davis Eyes @Hairties
> What are ya'll waiting on?
> 
> I am only waiting on:
> Nur Creations
> Yadain



@IDareT'sHair Hello! I'm waiting on-

Brina Organics
Canvass
Stunna
Natures Testimony
Chorella Powder
Acai sg
MGW herbal tonic 


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

My Doux gel just shipped.  Mountain Herbs just shipped. That’s all I’m waiting on.  

no more products until I’m settled @IDareT'sHair


----------



## IDareT'sHair

What you doing to your hair today Ms. Lita?  @Lita


----------



## Lita

IDareT'sHair said:


> What you doing to your hair today Ms. Lita?  @Lita



@IDareT'sHair Hello!!! This morning I spritz my scalp with homemade BRW”mix” put some natures blessings on the lower length and put my hair back up in Bantu knots...

Tonight I’ll apply some hhb on my scalp

*I’m debating when I’m going to wash my hair 

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Lita said:


> **I’m debating whether on when I’m going to wash my hair *


@Lita
I'm glad I finally did mine.  It feels soooo much better.


----------



## Lita

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Lita
> I'm glad I finally did mine.  It feels soooo much better.



@IDareT'sHair That sounds so good..I may do it tomorrow or early Monday..

*I’m thinking about some other ayurvedic mixes I want to do..Not for this wash,but the next one. 

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Lita
Yes, Sweet Nature By Eddie relaunched.  I got a couple of the DC'ers which she 1st relaunched.  

Didn't see any of the stuff I have bought in the past.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Lita
Go to On-Line Vendors are we to Blame


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Lita
Afternoon Ms. Lita!

How's your Hair feeling today?


----------



## Lita

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Lita
> Afternoon Ms. Lita!
> 
> How's your Hair feeling today?



@IDareT'sHair Hello! It's holding up well feeling very strong..Thanks for asking..How is your hair feeling today?

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Lita said:


> *Hello! It's holding up well feeling very strong..Thanks for asking..How is your hair feeling today?*


@Lita
It's feeling nice and lush and moisturized.

Thanks for askin'


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Bette Davis Eyes 
..........


----------



## Hairties

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Lita
> Alladat sounds nice!
> 
> I will keep them in mind and on my list to try.
> 
> JULYTWOFIFTYOFF did not work for me.  Maybe I didn't have enough in my cart.




I was making a cart for them based off of @Lita mentioning them a lot. It took $2.50 off my cart. I was highly disappointed



my ssi came. I haven’t opened it yet. Waiting to see if they do a sale for the resstock. Still waiting on PJN. Have a hattache cart I’m trying to finish. I started to get blue roze for the first time but I checked the old threads and see the ingredient shenanigans and quickly took it out of my cart. So I need to see what to add before tomorrow.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Bette Davis Eyes
> ..........


Hey sugah pie @IDareT'sHair


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Lita
You might be interested in this......The "Original" Mega-Tek the Hydrolized Keratin is 3rd.  

New Version Hydrolized Keratin is 10th.


----------



## Lita

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Lita
> You might be interested in this......The "Original" Mega-Tek the Hydrolized Keratin is 3rd.
> 
> New Version Hydrolized Keratin is 10th.



@IDareT'sHair What,10? See,I hate when companies do that crap,but I bet they didn’t decrease the cost..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Lita said:


> *I bet they didn’t decrease the cost..*


The price actually _increased._


----------



## rileypak

I'll be around these parts this weekend.
It's time to wash and redo my twists


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@rileypak


----------



## BrownBetty

I am going to use a 5 shelf bookcase to store my products.  It will allow me to see my products and use what is oldest first.  Instead of just grabbing stuff out of the bins.
I'll try to do it this weekend.


----------



## Lita

I used up one bottle of Brina”Chebe/Fenugreek spray & I have one left.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Used Up:
x1 12oz DevaCurl "Wash Day Wonder" (no b/ups - returned the b/up I had on hand for $).


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Lita 
My NurCreations Arrived Today (I forgot I bought it)

x1 Chebe FRW DC'er
x1 Ginger & Mint Scalp Butter (b/up)
x1 Burdock Root & Irish Moss Reconstructor (b/up)


----------



## Lita

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Lita
> My NurCreations Arrived Today (I forgot I bought it)
> 
> x1 Chebe FRW DC'er
> x1 Ginger & Mint Scalp Butter (b/up)
> x1 Burdock Root & Irish Moss Reconstructor (b/up)



@IDareT'sHair Thats a nice haul,the ginger mint is really nice 


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Lita said:


> *the ginger mint is really nice*


@Lita
I know.

You know I love a good Grease/Pomade....

I read in one thread about you stockpiling your Protein(s) for Fall/Winter. 

I feel the same way about Grease/Pomade(s) for Fall/Winter


----------



## Lita

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Lita
> I know.
> 
> You know I love a good Grease/Pomade....
> 
> I read in one thread about you stockpiling your Protein(s) for Fall/Winter.
> 
> I feel the same way about Grease/Pomade(s) for Fall/Winter



@IDareT'sHair Yes,pomades/grease are great for fall/winter you can just apply & go..I’m trying to use up my oils now.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Neomorph

*Used Up*
Walgreen's T-sal Shampoo (still have one more of this T-sal version left)
Kinky Curly Knot Today
Sunny Isle JBCO Pure Butter (4 oz jar)

*Bought*
Neutrogena's T-sal Shampoo (back up)
Kinky Curly Knot Today (back up)
Sunny Isle JBCO Pure Butter w/ Lavender (4 oz jar, backup)


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Neomorph 
Good Job!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Morning PJ's!

Contacted HV today and requested them to bring back Almond Glaze.  

I think I may be on my last jar?  I may have a b/up *hopefully*


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Lita @Bette Davis Eyes 
My Yadain Shipped!


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Lol @IDareT'sHair more??


----------



## Lita

My curls & potions was delivered & fell on the floor and broke..I was angry,oh well..I’ll try that serum next time.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Bette Davis Eyes said:


> *Lol  more??*


@Bette Davis Eyes
Yes!

My last fiddy% order _*cough hopefully* _

I wanted b/ups of the Professional6 and I did wanna try the Avocado & Blackseed Oil Conditioner (before the Sale ended)



Lita said:


> *My curls & potions was delivered & fell on the floor and broke..I was angry,oh well..I’ll try that serum next time.*


@Lita


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My: 
x2 Curl Origin Pink Super Fruits Shipped


----------



## Lita

Herbal Essences”Hello Hydration” finished need to buy more

SSI”Curl Moist Conditioner Mask” finished I need to stock up..This is by far my favorite DC from SSI..My hair was extremely soft & shiny..

SSI”Ginseng & green tea co-wash” finished no back up,don’t know if I’ll replace it..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Mornin' PJ's!
Hope all is well in PJ-Land


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Bette Davis Eyes @Lita
I have a "Pre-Ship" Notice from PJN for my Marshmallow & Cucumber.  

We'll see when I actually get it.


----------



## Lita

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Bette Davis Eyes @Lita
> I have a "Pre-Ship" Notice from PJN for my Marshmallow & Cucumber.
> 
> We'll see when I actually get it.



@IDareT'sHair I hope it arrives before Labor Day 

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Lita said:


> *I hope it arrives before Labor Day *


@Lita 
Hmphf.  You mean BF don't you?


----------



## Lita

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Lita
> Hmphf.  You mean BF don't you?



@IDareT'sHair Yep,

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Lita
....
Missed you Sis.

ETA:  It still has not moved.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Bette Davis Eyes @Lita
Lovin' the Yadain Butters. 

Currently using the Rosemary, Hempseed and Eucalyptus Butter.


----------



## Lita

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Lita
> ....
> Missed you Sis.
> 
> ETA:  It still has not moved.



@IDareT'sHair Miss you as well  sis

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Bette Davis Eyes @Lita
My PJN is moving through USPS.

My CO is still in Pre-Shipment.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

My PJN hasnt updated yet @IDareT'sHair


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Bette Davis Eyes
I can't beweave my CO(x2 Pink Superfruit DC'ers) are still in Pre-Shipment

The usually move faster than this.  I forgot I bought it. 
(August 5th)


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Be careful when you open your jars. I spilled some of mine @IDareT'sHair


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Bette Davis Eyes said:


> *Be careful when you open your jars. I spilled some of mine*


@Bette Davis Eyes
Of which?

The Marshmallow Cucumber or the CO Pink Superfruit?


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

The curl origin @IDareT'sHair


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Thanks for the Heads Up!

@Bette Davis Eyes


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Bette Davis Eyes 
You really like(d) the CO Pink Superfruits didn't you?


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Bette Davis Eyes
> You really like(d) the CO Pink Superfruits didn't you?


Yes. The whole line. They need a styler @IDareT'sHair


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My PJN Marshmallow & Cucumber should be here Monday.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I don't like this new Format


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

IDareT'sHair said:


> I don't like this new Format



Me either. @IDareT'sHair


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Bette Davis Eyes said:


> Me either. @IDareT'sHair


@Bette Davis Eyes 
YUK.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Lita


----------



## Neomorph

Used up
Shea Moisture 100% Argan Oil (not repurchasing as I have more argan oil from two different brands)

Bought
100% Babassu Oil


----------



## Lita

Finished PJN-Hibiscus/Fenugreek leave in 
I have 2 backups

Natures Ego-Chebe lotion finished no back ups

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Lita



@IDareT'sHair Hello!!

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Hi Ladies!

Pretty quite in here.  Hope all is well.


----------



## Lita

IDareT'sHair said:


> Hi Ladies!
> 
> Pretty quite in here.  Hope all is well.



@IDareT'sHair  Hello! I was doing a MUAC peel on Sunday,gotta keep the skincare game up...

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Lita said:


> *Hello! I was doing a MUAC peel on Sunday,gotta keep the skincare game up...*


@Lita
Most Def!  

It's all about That GLOW


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Hey Ladies!    

I took on a major "project" and opened some of my unopened boxes.  I still have quite a few more to go but I am determined to open them all and get things organized. (DC'ers, Cleansers, R/O's, Oils, Pomades and Lotions)

I'm thinking about getting a "Puppy" so my attention is going to be on "him" for a while.  I am trying to prepare myself for that now and buy some supplies etc.  

He is currently 3 weeks old, I am suppose to pick him up Oct. 5th (if all goes well).


----------



## Lita

@IDareT'sHair  Awwww,congrats on your new addition..I wish you well with the little fella..Puppies are so precious 

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita

The good news is my stash has really gone down..I know I’m making a nice size purchase this weekend,but I’m also being consistent with using my staples..I have my schedule mapped out before hand & that’s helping me a lot.

*Glad I’m not the product junkie I used to be 

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Lita
Gurl, My Stash is Ig'nant!  

I "think" I finally opened my last box.  I had boxes stacked up from here to your house.  

My last box (hopefully) was from Hattache and had x4 Sprouted Curlies DC'ers, SSI's Marula Miracle Mask, UFD Bye, Bye Build Up Cleanser and AV's Shea Amla.

*Naturally I don't remember even buying any of this stuff and SC and AV are no longer in service*


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Lita said:


> *Awwww,congrats on your new addition..I wish you well with the little fella..Puppies are so precious *


@Lita
I am really looking forward to it. 
I shoulda' got one earlier because I think we are getting ready to return to


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Lita 
^^^^^^


----------



## Lita

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Lita
> ^^^^^^



@IDareT'sHair Yep,I think it’s going back to normal in some places,but other areas looks like it’s going to be another shut down with the flu season approaching.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## BrownBetty

I just got masks and leave ins from SSI.  I plan to build my shelf this weekend so I can see my stash.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Hey PJ's Wash Day Today!

Used Up:
x1 12oz Hydratherma Natural's Growth Lotion (b/ups)
x1 SSI Combing Creme (no/ups)
x1 SSI Honey & Castor Softening Balm (no b/ups)
x1 16oz Weightless Moisture (no b/ups)


----------



## Lita

My birthday weekend and can’t really do much,because of Covid restrictions,so I’ll do a wash & go haven’t done that in over a year..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Lita


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Okay, Im going on lock down with the purchases.

Waiting on PJN( 2 orders), Hattache, APB, and the Curl Smiler

Received tracking for one of PJN, APB and the Curl Smiler,  none have started tracking yet.

I doubt I even order any Black Friday items.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Bette Davis Eyes said:


> *Okay, Im going on lock down with the purchases.
> Waiting on PJN( 2 orders), Hattache, APB, and the Curl Smiler
> Received tracking for one of PJN, APB and the Curl Smiler,  none have started tracking yet.
> I doubt I even order any Black Friday items.*


@Bette Davis Eyes
 I'm already there!
I am suppose to be getting a "furbaby" on 10/05, so I am getting ready for him

Plus I opened all those durn boxes and I am better than good!  I did order some SSI tho'

Not planning on getting anything for BF either.  I have also been doing stuff around my house.


----------



## Lita

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Lita



@IDareT'sHair 

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita

I think I’m done with buying,I have enough products  for now..I will continue to use up my stash..Only thing to continue purchasing are my vitamins.

*Heating season is coming and that’s a huge bill 

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita

Have tracking numbers for-
Curls Of Essence
Uhuru Naturals
Naturelle Grow
Nursed By Nature
Product Junkie Naturals 

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

forgot Im waiting on Entwine Couture as well.


----------



## Lita

Uhuru Naturals-Delivered 

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Bette Davis Eyes and @Lita
Ya'll got some goodt stuff on the way!

@Bette Davis Eyes  I wanted some Entwine.  That brand gets slept on here but it's solid.

ETA:  When I was opening those boxes and found all that Sprouted Curlies I felt like I had hit the jackpot.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Bette Davis Eyes and @Lita
> Ya'll got some goodt stuff on the way!
> 
> @Bette Davis Eyes  I wanted some Entwine.  That brand gets slept on here but it's solid.
> 
> ETA:  When I was opening those boxes and found all that Sprouted Curlies I felt like I had hit the jackpot.



Lololol @IDareT'sHair


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Bette Davis Eyes said:


> *Lololol *


@Bette Davis Eyes
Girl....I felt like I was on T.he Price is Right!......
I opened another box that was full of Bekura!

The "treats" just went on & on!


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Curl Smiler is tracking for the 12th,
 PJN first order is tracking for the 11th. 
APB hasnt started moving, 
no info from Entwine yet, no info from  PJN second order yet
Hattache sent tracking today.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Bette Davis Eyes said:


> *PJN first order is tracking for the 11th.*


@Bette Davis Eyes
Say Wha???

You playin

I can't beweave you got Tracking already.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Bette Davis Eyes
> Say Wha???
> 
> You playin
> 
> I can't beweave you got Tracking already.



LOL I ordered this 2 weeks ago @IDareT'sHair   The second order is the most recent one


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Bette Davis Eyes said:


> *LOL I ordered this 2 weeks ago. The second order is the most recent one*


It's still freakin' unbeweavable.


----------



## Lita

Henna Sooq-Shipped
Neges Banda-Shipped
Hattche-Shipped

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Bette Davis Eyes and @Lita
> Ya'll got some goodt stuff on the way!
> 
> @Bette Davis Eyes  I wanted some Entwine.  That brand gets slept on here but it's solid.
> 
> ETA:  When I was opening those boxes and found all that Sprouted Curlies I felt like I had hit the jackpot.



@IDareT'sHair You hit the jack pot “Spouted Curlies”  Wow!

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita

I forgot I was out of 3 of my DIY ayurvedic powders.I just placed an order on Amazon
Fenugreek seeds 1x
Fenugreek powder 1x
Ashwagndha powder 1x

*Now I’m finished only vitamins are left to repurchase

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Lita  I'm "jelly" of all the good stuff you and @Bette Davis Eyes got coming....

All I got to look forward to is x2 DC'ers from SSI


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Lita said:


> *You hit the jack pot “Spouted Curlies”  Wow!*


@Lita
Girl I was opening all those boxes like

Today I found about x4 boxes still left to be open.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Bette Davis Eyes @Lita 
I just opened x2 more packages - One was CRN Buriti Nectar Cholesterol Treatment and one Oud Rich Infusion. (I think these are b/ups?)

And the other package was more Bekura b/ups - x1 Whiskey Vanilla and x1 YAM  

I am done for a good long while.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Got my shipping notification from Entwine this morning

Waiting on APB and second PJN order, to start tracking.

Hattache should be delivered Saturday
Curl smiler should be delivered Saturday
1st PJN order should be delivered Friday


----------



## Lita

Sirod-Shipped

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Bette Davis Eyes @Lita 
Ya'll stuff sounds   

Love hearing about all the Shipping Notices and Deliveries!


----------



## Lita

Naturelle Grow-Delivered 

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Lita 
What did you get from NG?


----------



## Lita

Henna Sooq-Delivered 

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Lita
> What did you get from NG?



@IDareT'sHair
 Chebe & Castor Growth tonic 1x
Chebe & Saw Palmetto serum 1x

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Lita said:


> *Henna Sooq-Delivered*


@Lita
What you get from Henna Sooq? 


Lita said:


> *Chebe & Castor Growth tonic 1x
> Chebe & Saw Palmetto serum 1x*


WOW! 

That's Great NG got in on the Chebe-game.  She should also do a FRW Treatment.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Lita @Bette Davis Eyes 
I just opened a box of x6 XCel-21.  So I guess I'm set for Winter with that particular treatment.


----------



## Lita

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Lita
> What you get from Henna Sooq?
> 
> WOW!
> 
> That's Great NG got in on the Chebe-game.  She should also do a FRW Treatment.



@IDareT'sHair Hello! Happy Friday
Henna Sooq-
Ayurvedic Hair tea 1x
Henna kisses 1x

*NG should do a FRW treatment that would be nice

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Lita @Bette Davis Eyes
> I just opened a box of x6 XCel-21.  So I guess I'm set for Winter with that particular treatment.



@IDareT'sHair Yes & Yes,you are set indeed for winter with XCel-21 treatments, your hair will love that.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita

Neges Banda-Delivered
This feels wonderful on my scalp

Sirod-Delivered
Love the Fenugreek/Aloe moisturizing spray

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita

Stunna-Finished/no backup at the moment 
Soultanicals-Shea Yurvedic butta poo no backup
APB-Moisture conditioner no backup 

*I need to reup on Soultanicals Yurvedic butter poo..This is on of my staples

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita

Uhuru Naturals-
Fermented rice water 1x
Onion juice/Fermented rice water 1x
Bamboo biofement & amla leave-in 1x
Donkey Milk hydrating hair cream 1x

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita

Hattache-Delivered
Curls of Essence-Delivered 

Asha & Miel-Shipped
Kheimistrii-Shipped

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Lita  Sounds like you and @Bette Davis Eyes  hauls are coming in! ...


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Got my APB and Curl Smiler as well as first PJN order. 

Waiting on second PJN order and Entwine (2)

That’s it.   @IDareT'sHair


----------



## Lita

Natures Ego-
Bhringraj & Emu oil leave-in reup 1x
Fenugreek & rice milk moisturizer reup 1x
Red onion conditioner 1x

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Lita @Bette Davis Eyes 

I found another package I hadn't opened *cough*  

I found ST'icals that had:
x1 Monoi Dip Fertilizing DC'er
x1 Chebe & Ginger DC'er
x1 Ayurvedic Fenugreek DC'er


----------



## Lita

My last Uhuru Naturals-Shipped

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Afternoon Ladies!

@Lita @Bette Davis Eyes  Found another unopened box.  

CO = x2 Marula & Quinoa Repairative Conditioners.  Will start on one of these soon.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

IDareT'sHair said:


> Afternoon Ladies!
> 
> @Lita @Bette Davis Eyes  Found another unopened box.
> 
> CO = x2 Marula & Quinoa Repairative Conditioners.  Will start on one of these soon.


lololol @IDareT'sHair


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Bette Davis Eyes said:


> *lololol *


@Bette Davis Eyes 
Gurl...it won't stop!....


----------



## Lita

IDareT'sHair said:


> Afternoon Ladies!
> 
> @Lita @Bette Davis Eyes  Found another unopened box.
> 
> CO = x2 Marula & Quinoa Repairative Conditioners.  Will start on one of these soon.



@IDareT'sHair WHAT? Lol It looks like your well stocked

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita

My SSI-Shipped
I purchased Beau Peep-3 in one leave-in it contains onion skins..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

I received my second Entwine order before my first order. Hope it comes soon. Received tracking for it on the 10th.


Waiting on PJN order. Thats it for me.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Hey Ladies!


----------



## Lita

IDareT'sHair said:


> Hey Ladies!



@IDareT'sHair Hello!!! Happy Thursday
I think I’m going to incorporate onion juice for the month of October,applying it directly on my problem areas..For the month of September,I used Egyptian Black Castor Coffee/Ginseng oil 1x a week and my roots are coming in better,so for the month of October I’ll step it up because shed season awaits.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Lita @Bette Davis Eyes 
Got a Ship Ship from SSI


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Lita said:


> *I think I’m going to incorporate onion juice for the month of October,applying it directly on my problem areas..For the month of September,I used Egyptian Black Castor Coffee/Ginseng oil 1x a week and my roots are coming in better,so for the month of October I’ll step it up because shed season awaits.*
> 
> Happy Hair Growing!


@Lita
Sounds like an Excellent Fall/Winter "Prep" Strategy!  

Good thinking ahead. 

 I've been _mentally _planning for this as well.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

oh snap!  I forgot I purchased something from sheaterra lolololol


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

So, Im waiting on Shea Terra, PJN and my second Entwine order.

Entwine should be here saturday. The others havent said anything yet.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Entwine updated to show tracking to be delivered today.  It that happens Im going to try my wash day


----------



## BrownBetty

I went through 75% of my stash and I can't buy anything else for a long while.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

BrownBetty said:


> *I went through 75% of my stash and I can't buy anything else for a long while.*


@BrownBetty
I know the feeling.    I went through mine.  

I had stacks & stacks of unopened boxes and opened and sorted them.  

Will be giving some away. 

Doubtful if I do anything for BF, but I have a feeling the Sales will be great this year and free flowing.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Bette Davis Eyes 
 .....


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

@IDareT'sHair  hey sugahtoes


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Bette Davis Eyes


----------



## Lita

SSI-Delivered
Asha & Miel-Delivered
JJ Labs-Delivered

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## BrownBetty

IDareT'sHair said:


> @BrownBetty
> I know the feeling.    I went through mine.
> 
> I had stacks & stacks of unopened boxes and opened and sorted them.
> 
> Will be giving some away.
> 
> Doubtful if I do anything for BF, but I have a feeling the Sales will be great this year and free flowing.



I just received a notification for my SSI order I forgot about.  I'm done for a while


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Lita said:


> *SSI-Delivered*


@Lita
Great!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

BrownBetty said:


> *I just received a notification for my SSI order I forgot about.*


@BrownBetty
Trust Me, I know the Feeling


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Will do my Hair in the Morning. ....


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Lita @Bette Davis Eyes 
My SSI is still in Pre-Shipment


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Good morning!

What did you get @IDareT'sHair


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Got my shipping from sheaterra. Waiting on that ginseng oil


----------



## Lita

Bette Davis Eyes said:


> Got my shipping from sheaterra. Waiting on that ginseng oil



@Bette Davis Eyes Let us know how you like it

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Lita @Bette Davis Eyes
> My SSI is still in Pre-Shipment



@IDareT'sHair Hello! Sometimes,SSI will sit in pre-shipment for 2 days before it moves 

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

IDareT'sHair said:


> *My SSI is still in Pre-Shipment *


@Bette Davis Eyes 
The Hair Mayo (Plum & Agave), a b/up of the Detox and one of the new Juicy Curls Hair Mask.  I "may" have the Hair Mayo?  (not sure)


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Lita
Yep.  still zero movement.


----------



## Lita

Natures Ego-Shipped

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Bette Davis Eyes
> The Hair Mayo (Plum & Agave), a b/up of the Detox and one of the new Juicy Curls Hair Mask.  I "may" have the Hair Mayo?  (not sure)



@IDareT'sHair I hope you enjoy the Juicy Curls Hair Mask as much as I do..Talk about super soft moisturized hair  I think this has to be a part of my Dc rotation..Next time I have to try the juicy curls leave-in & moisture shot..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita

Sweet Basil Apothecary-
DHT Blocker Hair Rinse 1x
Batana Oil 1x

The America Brand-
Highly Infused Sea Moss Gel 1x

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## BrownBetty

Every time I look I find more stuff to add to my product shelves.  Yall where did all this stuff come from!!!!?

I'm not buying anything on Black Friday that is hair related.


----------



## Lita

To my surprise,Natures Ego was delivered today & I placed my order last Tuesday,one week delivery..Yes! 

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Lita said:


> *Next time I have to try the* *juicy curls moisture shot..*


@Lita 
I wanted this, but it was "Sold Out" by the time I got to the Site/Sale.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

the juicy line is good overall.

Waiting on PJN, Shea Terra and a side order of Negesbanda Clay Wash


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Bette Davis Eyes @Lita
Still really lovin' Yadain.  Good Stuff.  ...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Bette Davis Eyes @Lita
My SSI arrived today!


----------



## Lita

Ordered some Shea Nilotica butter,Babassu oii,Sesame seed oil,Pracaxi oil & Hibiscus oil.
Time to whip up some goodness winter is approaching & I need to be ready.

Peacock Nature-Delivered 
Q2 Naturals-Shipped
Beau Peep-Shipped

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Good morning

 Waiting on PJN order and the Clay Washes I ordered from a natural.

 I also just ordered Eco Slay Rice Pudding Leave in conditioner yesterday.

Nurcreations is sending me  few products to try out. Those should arrived Saturday.


----------



## Lita

Naturelle Grow”Marshmallow Root,Slippery Elm protein free Dc..Finished & I have one backup 

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita

Went back and used my 20% discount 
SSI-
Passionfruit/Flax 1x reup this is my staple
Okra Conditioning Repair 1x Winter is here
Juicy Curls Milk Shake 1x

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Hey Ladies!  

Hope all is well in PJ-Land


----------



## Lita

IDareT'sHair said:


> Hey Ladies!
> 
> Hope all is well in PJ-Land



@IDareT'sHair Hello! Happy Sunday..I’m going over what works and what doesn’t,getting rid of stuff and tossing out empty bottles..Gearing up for fall/winter....Have to get my heating/air unit fixed,it just went out..Ugggggggg 

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita

Amazon-Delivered 
Mane Krush-Shipped
IHerb-Shipped
NHC-Shipped

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## BrownBetty

Lita said:


> Ordered some Shea Nilotica butter,Babassu oii,Sesame seed oil,Pracaxi oil & Hibiscus oil.
> Time to whip up some goodness winter is approaching & I need to be ready.
> 
> Peacock Nature-Delivered
> Q2 Naturals-Shipped
> Beau Peep-Shipped
> 
> Happy Hair Growing!



Where did you order the oils from?


----------



## Hairties

My Shea terra oils were delivered. I picked up the amla one and the coffee one. First time trying this brand.


----------



## Lita

BrownBetty said:


> Where did you order the oils from?



@BrownBetty Garden of wisdom & the Pracaxi from Amazon...Dr.Adorable makes a nice selection of oils as well & you can purchase from Amazon or Walmart online...

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita

Hairties said:


> My Shea terra oils were delivered. I picked up the amla one and the coffee one. First time trying this brand.



@Hairties Keep us posted with your results.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Hairties said:


> *My Shea terra oils were delivered. I picked up the amla one and the coffee one. First time trying this brand.*


@Hairties 
Yes, Please let us know about the Shea Terra Oils.  

Sounds Intriguing.......


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Mornin' PJ's!

Nothing (hair related) on the way. 

Getting ready for my new Puppy - so right now it's all about the "Pup-Stuff"

Taking @Lita advice/recommendation and looking at what to use to gear up for Fall/Winter. 

I will pull out my QB (and other stuff) as the temperature continues to dip.  

I got a pretty _"hefty"_ stash, so everything is ready to go!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Bette Davis Eyes
.....

Where is @rileypak ?


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Hey sugahtoes  @IDareT'sHair 

I sent up a bat signal to check on her.


----------



## Lita

SSI-Shipped
NHC-Delivered 
Amazon-Delivered 
Sweet Basil Apothecary-Delivered 

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## beautyaddict1913

Hey y’all! My first time logging in since the forum got a facelift lol. Good to see everyone again! I was about to give up on my healthy hair journey because my hair had become so unruly and I was struggling to figure it out. I did one or two Ayurvedic treatments over the summer and started using rice water and then got a major trim before going under a wig and that helped just a little. But last night I used bentonite clay and that got me all the way together! I also used the she scent it passionfruit and flax therapy mask, then did aN overnight rice water treatment and now I’m deep conditioning. Shedding and breakage seems to be done! Even though I’m going back under a wig today I’m about to order a bunch of clay and rice water products and some SSI stuff. I should wait until Black Friday but I’m so doggone eager since I was struggling with my hair issues for so long lol


----------



## beautyaddict1913

Lita said:


> SSI-Shipped
> NHC-Delivered
> Amazon-Delivered
> Sweet Basil Apothecary-Delivered
> 
> Happy Hair Growing!


What did you get from SSI? I hate that I missed the recent sale. It was a good one!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Hey Ladies!  

@beautyaddict1913  Good to see you Sis. 

You know you have to check in with us to help you keep your Hurr all the way togevver!

You know the Forum don't play!


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

My eco slay should arrive Monday.

PJN tracking hasnt updated yet.  Hope it arrives before I close.


----------



## Lita

@beautyaddict1913 Hello! Passionfruit/flax leave-in,
Okra Repair mask & Juicy curls hydrating milk shake...

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita

PJN-Shipped “To my surprise”

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita

The Mane Krush-Delivered 
Nursed By Nature-Delivered
Amazon-Delivered 

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita

Hazels-Delivered 
Uhuru Naturals-Delivered
American Brand-Delivered 

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Ecoslay arrived yesterday.

Waiting on last order from PJN, received tracking but its not updating yet.


----------



## rileypak

*Used up*: SSI Okra Hair Reconstructive Conditioner (no backups I think?)
Will repurchase at some point


----------



## Lita

SSI-Was delivered on Monday.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


>


@rileypak
 ......

So Happy to See You!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Used Up:
x1 Original M-T (b/up of the reformulated version)


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Hey Ladies!

Wishing you & yours a Good Weekend!  

Doing my Hair right now, but "doubtful" if I use up anything.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Okay....I didn't think I'd use up anything....
However, I used up:
x1 PJN Knot Tonic (x1 b/up...maybe x2?)
x1 SM Take Down Detangler (same...x1 maybe x2 b/ups)

Scraping the last of my Original AO HSR.  

I may have enough left for  1/2 DC Session.  Will hafta' add to it. (No b/ups)

I have x1 unopened AO WC left in my Original AO Stash.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Happy Sunday!  

Hoping all Well!


----------



## Lita

IDareT'sHair said:


> Happy Sunday!
> 
> Hoping all Well!



@IDareT'sHair Hello! All is going well here,on the East Coast,it’s a nice fall day.

*How is your puppy doing? 


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Lita said:


> **How is your puppy doing? *


@Lita
I pick him up this Week. 

It is a beautiful day here as well.


----------



## Lita

Lena Love Naturals-Shipped

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Hello Perfectly Coiffed PJ's!  

Hope You Lovely Ladies ALL had a great day!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I happened to find another "original" bottle of M-T in my Stash.  Tryna' decide if I should use or save and use the reformulated bottle 1st.

I think I might use the Reform bottle 1st.


----------



## Lita

PJN-Delivered 
Ulta-Delivered 

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Greetings PJ's!  

Bought some GC at Fiddy% off.  My 1st Hair Purchase in a while.


----------



## Lita

Gorgeously Kinky-
5 Day Hydrate Moisturizing Buttercream 1x
Knot Melt Detangling Leave in conditioner 1x

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Happy Weekend PJ's!  .....


----------



## Lita

Peacock Nature-Delivered 
Lena Love Naturals-Delivered 

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita

IDareT'sHair said:


> Happy Weekend PJ's!  .....



@IDareT'sHair Hello! Have a great weekend

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## BrownBetty

Wash day was yesterday!
I used a new leave in combo - ABP agave spray, Kinky tresses oil, Camille rose honey hydrate leave in, and APB capacua cream.  My hair is moist and shiny even after a quick blow dry.  I will use this for a while.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

BrownBetty said:


> *Kinky curly oil,*


@BrownBetty 
All this time I didn't know Kinky Curly had an Oil


----------



## BrownBetty

IDareT'sHair said:


> @BrownBetty
> All this time I didn't know Kinky Curly had an Oil


Kinky tresses, lemme go edit my post and stop spreading rumors


----------



## IDareT'sHair

BrownBetty said:


> *Kinky tresses, lemme go edit my post and stop spreading rumors*


@BrownBetty
 I was being totally serious because I never heard anyone talmbout it? (Like they use to talmbout KCKT)


----------



## BrownBetty

My only black Friday hair purchase is kinky tresses oil.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@BrownBetty 
This is a really good time to be thinking about those GT (Gray Thursday), BF, CM Purchases.  So far, all I have is MHC Type4


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Hey PJ's!  

Hope all is well.  

Did a substantial Yadain Haul during their 50% Sale.  Picked up several new things and some back ups.

Did Ya'll get anything?  @Lita @Bette Davis Eyes (and anybody else)?

I told them to kill all that black confetti.  It's uber annoying.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Nah. Im moving and I don’t wanna see any more products.  I don’t have space lol.  Although I made a small purchase from Honeychile @IDareT'sHair


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Bette Davis Eyes said:


> *Nah. Im moving and I don’t wanna see any more products.*


@Bette Davis Eyes
 ......

Gurl.....I know what you mean  

I was looking for something in my Stash the other day, got overwhelmed and said just fa'get'it.


----------



## BrownBetty

IDareT'sHair said:


> Hey PJ's!
> 
> Hope all is well.
> 
> Did a substantial Yadain Haul during their 50% Sale.  Picked up several new things and some back ups.
> 
> Did Ya'll get anything?  @Lita @Bette Davis Eyes (and anybody else)?
> 
> I told them to kill all that black confetti.  It's uber annoying.


I hate their site.  I wanted to try their body products but uggh the aggravation.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

BrownBetty said:


> *I hate their site.  I wanted to try their body products but uggh the aggravation.*


@BrownBetty
IK Gurl.....It's Turrible. 

Good Stuff Tho'


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Lita @Bette Davis Eyes @BrownBetty 
My Yadain shipped!


----------



## Lita

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Lita @Bette Davis Eyes @BrownBetty
> My Yadain shipped!



@IDareT'sHair That’s great..I didn’t get anything this time..Been buying a lot of items for diy’s.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

This a.m. ordered SSI's Juicy Curls - Received Ship Notice this afternoon!


----------



## BrownBetty

New refresh combo: APB daily refresher + QB heavy cream
My hair is moisturized and has a nice sheen.
Good thing about using what I have vs constantly buying products is finding different combos for this mane.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Did pick up x2 Juicy DC'ers from SSI to go with SSI's Juicy Shot @ 50% off


----------



## IDareT'sHair

/My SSI Juicy Shots came today and my Juicy Masks are on the way!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Used Up:
x1 MHC Type 4 (no b/ups) - I should pick up 1 or 2 BF?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Greetings PJ's!....

@Lita @Bette Davis Eyes  Where Ya'll at?


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Heyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy @IDareT'sHair


----------



## Lita

IDareT'sHair said:


> Greetings PJ's!....
> 
> @Lita @Bette Davis Eyes  Where Ya'll at?



@IDareT'sHair Hey! I just applied some Hazels black seed growth oil on my scalp.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Lita @Bette Davis Eyes 
My Yadain "Haul" came today!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Lita said:


> *Hey! I just applied some Hazels black seed growth oil on my scalp.*


@Lita
Looking this up!


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

That sounds yummy. @Lita


----------



## Lita

Bette Davis Eyes said:


> That sounds yummy. @Lita



@Bette Davis Eyes @IDareT'sHair So far, my hair has been responding very well with her products...It’s very natural fragrance and all.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Mornin' Ladies!

Make it a great PJ Day!


----------



## Lita

IDareT'sHair said:


> Mornin' Ladies!
> 
> Make it a great PJ Day!



@IDareT'sHair Hello!! Good evening! Hope you had a super day..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Greetings Ladies!  

Hope all is well.  

Take Care and have a Blessed Day!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

So, I counted that recent Yadain "Haul" as part of my BF Purchases.  

Gone take it real easy this BF and keep digging deep down in my Stash.


----------



## Lita

Tropical Isle”JBCO” finished no back up for this brand..

Hazels”Black seed hair growth oil” finished one bottle/have a back up coming.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Waiting on Hattache, Tangles and Beyond, Mane Krush , Khemistrii  and PJN.

I probably only order from Negesbanda for Black Friday, if she has a good sale.  I dont need anything else.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@MilkChocolateOne 
Sis, thank you for your review on that brush.  

I ordered one and used it today.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My SSI Juicy Hair Mask(s) shipped!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My Chocolate Kurls & Kinks shipped (I forgot I ordered a b/up Clay Wash)


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Sooooo

 Im still waiting on Tangles and Beyond(body), Mane Krush, Khemistrii(body).  I placed another Tangles and Beyond (hair) order last night. I don't expect to see either order until the end of the month.

Mane Krush is supposed to be delivered the 13th.  Khemistrii probably the end of the month as well.

I thought I had checked out of Honeyhairchile but I didnt.  Im only ordering from Negesbanda for Black Friday or before. Shes launching a new item.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Oh and I ordered a Kazmaleje brush.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Bette Davis Eyes  .....


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Greetings PJ's! 

Pray all is well with You & Yours!

Lordt.  I wanna buy something!  Went through ETSY last night.  

Wouldn't mind having a Stunna DC'er (b/up), but forgot to look at it. 

I guess I should decide on a BF "Budget" and stick to it regardless of the Sales...yeah right! 

Seriously tho', I need to get serious about what Imma do BF.  Since I won't be traveling this year, I hope I won't ordering up errthang - all of which I do not need. 

I did buy x2 Slaps during the B1G1 for a friend who has a early Dec B-Day.  They should come today or tomorrow.

Other than that, I'm not really waiting on anything at all except my x2 SSI Juicy Curls.  I used the Juicy Shot this weekend on top of my DC'er under Steamer.  I like it.   *will order a couple during BF.*

Next time I will try it as a Pre-Poo on Dry Hair.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Greetings & Happy Weekend PJ's!  

Hope all is well.  As predicted BF Sales are starting errrrrly!

Hope those lists are in order ya'll cause it's comin'


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Waiting on Tangles and Beyond orders.  Ordered a new product from Negesbanda. Everything else arrived or is tracking.
I expect to only get the other new items from Negesbanda and back up chebe prepo
That will take care of my hair orders.  

might get a revair, again before Black Friday. Getting my hair done on the 28th and want it stretched.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My Chocolate Kinks & Kurlz is out for delivery.  My SSI should also be here today too.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

IDareT'sHair said:


> *My Chocolate Kinks & Kurlz is out for delivery.  My SSI should also be here today too.*


Neither Item arrived.  Funky stuff goin' on with the P.O.  

The Slap(s) I ordered for my friend's B-Day still haven't arrived either.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Bette Davis Eyes @Lita (and errrbody far & wide)  .....

Hope all is well!


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Hey yall !!!

Its getting colddddd in NJ


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Bette Davis Eyes said:


> *Hey yall !!!
> 
> Its getting colddddd in NJ*


@Bette Davis Eyes
 ......


----------



## Lita

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Bette Davis Eyes @Lita (and errrbody far & wide)  .....
> 
> Hope all is well!



@IDareT'sHair Hello!! Hope your doing well & staying safe,it’s cold in the big Apple...I’m just trying to keep my hair moisturized 

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Happy Weekend PJ's!  

Hope all is well.  I haven't bought anything recently, but I am in the mood.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Good morning. Here early at work.

Still waiting on my kheimistrii order. the label was printed on the 13th and it hasnt moved yet. Waiting on the second Tangles and Beyond order.  My paddle comb/brush should be delivered today.  Waiting on Negesbanda gel.  Hopefully she releases her black friday details soon.  I know shes also releasing another new product . We shall see.


----------



## BrownBetty

I dont know what to do with my hair.  I'm considering faux locs for the very first time.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Good morning 

Kheimistrii talking about, she dropped it off when she printed the label and it must have gotten lost. So on Monday, shes sending me another package. So much for ordering before the Black Friday rush.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Bette Davis Eyes said:


> Good morning
> 
> Kheimistrii talking about, she dropped it off when she printed the label and it must have gotten lost. So on Monday, shes sending me another package. *So much for ordering before the Black Friday rush.*


@Bette Davis Eyes
 ....


----------



## rileypak

*Used up*: Bekura Beauty Pu'er Mint Leaves Scalp Purifier (2 or 3 backups, definite repurchase)


----------



## rileypak

Bette Davis Eyes said:


> Oh and I ordered a Kazmaleje brush.


Did you review this? Cause it's on my radar now


----------



## BrownBetty

Used up my honey child 4c hair creme, no backup

I really like this creme, I may have to buy another jar.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

BrownBetty said:


> *Used up my honey child 4c hair creme, no backup
> 
> I really like this creme, I may have to buy another jar.*


@BrownBetty 
I think I will too.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

BrownBetty said:


> *Used up my honey child 4c hair creme, no backup
> 
> I really like this creme, I may have to buy another jar.*


@BrownBetty 
I contacted MHC to inquire about a Sale.  

16oz Type4 is the only thing she sells now.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Used Up:
x1 Nature's Blessings (x1 b/up - gave x1 away)
x1 HV Almond Glaze (may have a b/up - not sure?)


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@rileypak
 ........


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Pulled out my last and final jar of "Naturalista Juicy"...

*will be using it sparingly*


----------



## BrownBetty

IDareT'sHair said:


> @BrownBetty
> I contacted MHC to inquire about a Sale.
> 
> 16oz Type4 is the only thing she sells now.


Oh wow!  I saw that it was $29.00.  I guess she  figues that is enough.


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak
> ........


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


>


@rileypak


----------



## IDareT'sHair

BrownBetty said:


> *Oh wow!  I saw that it was $29.00.  I guess she  figues that is enough.*


@BrownBetty
Before when she had "other" products for Sale she would do 40%-50% for BF or B1G1. 

Not sure what she'll do now, since she only sells 1 thang now?...


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

IDareT'sHair said:


> Pulled out my last and final jar of "Naturalista Juicy"...
> 
> *will be using it sparingly*



WHATTTT!!!!!  This was so good @IDareT'sHair 
Im still salty @ MHC. She could have kept the Type 3 cream


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Riddle me this.

You make the products.  You shipped the products. The products get a shipping tracking number.

Weeks later the shipping doesn't update.  You tell the  customer the package probably is lost and you will ship another package.

Days later the customer asks for the new tracking number.  You tell the customer the tracking number will be the same.....


----------



## oneastrocurlie

Bette Davis Eyes said:


> Riddle me this.
> 
> You make the products.  You shipped the products. The products get a shipping tracking number.
> 
> Weeks later the shipping doesn't update.  You tell the  customer the package probably is lost and you will ship another package.
> 
> Days later the customer asks for the new tracking number.  You tell the customer the tracking number will be the same.....



Possible if the tracking number hasn't been scanned by USPS yet. But as a business owner not something I would do. They are probably reprinting the same label to not have to pay for another label. 

Now that's assuming they are being truthful and actually sent it the first time.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

oneastrocurlie said:


> Possible if the* tracking number hasn't been scanned by USPS ye*t. But as a business owner not something I would do. They are probably reprinting the same label to not have to pay for another label.
> 
> Now that's assuming they are being truthful and actually sent it the first time.



@oneastrocurlie  Lets see if its this option.   I hope its this option, LOL.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Kheimistrii is tracking ,  Negesbanda first order is tracking ,  Tangles and Beyond second order tracking has been received.

Waiting on second order from Negesbanda.    

_*Might*_ place an order with Soultanicals for the two new Ambunu products and Manekrush if I win a 60% off coupon.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Bette Davis Eyes said:


> *WHAT!!!!! This was so good*
> Im still salty @ MHC. She could have kept the Type 3 cream


@Bette Davis Eyes
Gurl....Wasn't it?

I am going to savor every last swipe.

Agreed about MHC Type3


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Bette Davis Eyes 
I had a NurCreations Cart locked & loaded.  It was all reups so I decided to pass.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

You might like the ambunu butter @IDareT'sHair


----------



## BrownBetty

Just bought 4 kinky tresses oils.  They are 30% off - 'BLKFRIDAY'.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Bette Davis Eyes said:


> *You might like the ambunu butter*


@Bette Davis Eyes 
I had the Ambunu R/O Conditioner in the Cart I backed out too.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Bette Davis Eyes
I'm tryna' hold-out for GK, N&M and a few others before I make my final selections (not that I need any of it)


----------



## Shay72

Well it’s been forever. I didn’t realize I hadn’t posted in here since 2019. I think it’s fitting that I came back at this time of year . I need an accountability partner pretty please. If I haven’t been here for a week please contact me.

Products I’ve already purchased: Melanin Haircare (new to me, first purchase) Sunny in Denbigh, Curl of Essance
Products to still purchase: I’ll wait until after I purchase, I know how y’all do

I’m still in VA, blessed to still be working. I’m the HBIC and they be trying me but I’m good. I love it.

I hope everyone is well.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Shay72 
...So Happy to see you Sis. Glad you are back.  

You know I will be on you if you come up missin'


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Lita @Bette Davis Eyes 
What's up with PJN BF Sale(s)?


----------



## Shay72

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Shay72
> ...So Happy to see you Sis. Glad you are back.
> 
> You know I will be on you if you come up missin'


Please do! Do you still have my email?


----------



## Lita

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Lita @Bette Davis Eyes
> What's up with PJN BF Sale(s)?



@IDareT'sHair I have not seen anything..I hope they do something..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Lita
It said Holiday Sale starts soon on their website, but no deets.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72 said:


> *Please do! Do you still have my email?*


@Shay72
pm'ing you


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Lita 
I wanted some Stunna (b/up of the DC'er), but the shipping negates the 20% so Imma skip it.


----------



## Lita

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Lita
> I wanted some Stunna (b/up of the DC'er), but the shipping negates the 20% so Imma skip it.



@IDareT'sHair I hate when they do that..Ridiculous..Her shipping is high 

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Shay72

I just purchased Ecoslay. First purchase for me. I got the wash day bundle and their rice pudding leave in conditioner and moisturizer. They’re 40% off until 2am. No code needed. Then 30% off until 11:59pm.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

@Shay72   Good to e see you. When you try Sunny in Denbigh lemme know how it goes. Ive been following her for awhile.


----------



## Shay72

Bette Davis Eyes said:


> @Shay72   Good to e see you. When you try Sunny in Denbigh lemme know how it goes. Ive been following her for awhile.


Thank you! It’s great to be back. I love the overnight deep conditioner. I do keep it in overnight. Hair feels so soft and is defined. I fully follow directions for this one.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Mornin' PJ's - I hope ya'll doin' what ya'll be doin'!  ...

I just checked out from SSI (50%) off Sale.  I wanted a couple more of those Juicy Shots!


----------



## Lita

Naturelle Grow-Delivered
SOS Haircare-Shipped
Curls and Potions-Shipped

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita

@IDareT'sHair @Bette Davis Eyes Do you know if Gorgeously Kinky is doing anything? I have not heard..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

I havent seen anything yet @IDareT'sHair @Lita


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Bette Davis Eyes @Lita 
I think I convo'ed both GK (Gorgeously Kinky) and N&M (Nectar and Mane)?  Haven't heard back.  Lemme check my email.


----------



## Lita

ST Tropica-Shipped
OBIA-Shipped

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita

I really wanted some more Gorgeously Kinky knot milk,that’s my stable & I’m running very low..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Lita said:


> I really wanted some more Gorgeously* Kinky knot milk,that’s my stable & I’m running very low..*
> 
> Happy Hair Growing!


@Lita
I understand Sis.    I have not heard back from them (yet).  

Maybe you should contact them as well and inquire about a Sale?  That may also prompt them to do something.

"Some" may do something for C.yber Monday too.


----------



## Lita

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Lita
> I understand Sis.    I have not heard back from them (yet).
> 
> Maybe you should contact them as well and inquire about a Sale?  That may also prompt them to do something.
> 
> "Some" may do something for C.yber Monday too.



@IDareT'sHair I reached out to & I have not heard anything...

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Lita 
There is always C.yber Monday and tomorrow even for a quickie!


----------



## Shay72

Ordered Melanin Haircare on Monday and it’s been delivered. I’m headed home in about an hour so that’s perfect.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72 said:


> *Ordered Melanin Haircare on Monday and it’s been delivered. I’m headed home in about an hour so that’s perfect.*


*@*Shay72
So are you doing your Hair today?


----------



## Shay72

IDareT'sHair said:


> *@*Shay72
> So are you doing your Hair today?


Maybe. We’ll see how I feel when I get home. My Curl of Essance should be there too. I had USPS hold my mail and they should deliver it all today. Melanin shipped through UPS.


----------



## Neomorph

*Used Up*
Kinky Curly Knot Today (still have two backups)
Tree Naturals Bamboo and Lotus Water Masque (not a repurchase, the scent is too strong)

*Bought*
Fenugreek Essential Oil
Olapex No. 3


----------



## natura87

Hey, it's me! I am back in the US for now. I might (hopefully) leave again. I'm a few years older, wiser and engaged.  My hair did not like the water in my town (super hard) so it took a hit but I am around APL to BSL. I have been stuck inside since the beginning of the year both abroad and in the US, I have been able to buy nice hair and products so that is a positive.


----------



## natura87

I am working my way through some Mielle kids stuff and some mini DC's from Honey's Handmade. I could NOT find good skin or hair products abroad so that is one thing I am thankful for now.


----------



## natura87

My current obsession is DC's and Dose Bath Co body products. The shipping takes forever but the quality is top notch.


----------



## natura87

The Melanin Hair Care brand is quite nice. The tub is huge so it should last for awhile. Honey's Handmade and Treluxe are my favorite brands that I have tried this year. I am sampling a few others so I can see what my hair likes. The Mane Choice is quite nice too. I hope to use up quite a few things by the end of the year.


----------



## Lita

natura87 said:


> Hey, it's me! I am back in the US for now. I might (hopefully) leave again. I'm a few years older, wiser and engaged.  My hair did not like the water in my town (super hard) so it took a hit but I am around APL to BSL. I have been stuck inside since the beginning of the year both abroad and in the US, I have been able to buy nice hair and products so that is a positive.



@natura87 Welcome back!!  Good luck with your hair journey.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@natura87 

Hope you are here in the States for a while.

Congrats on your Engagement.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Waiting on Negesbanda , Tangles and Beyond and Kheimistrii  ( pre black friday orders)

Waiting on Camille Rose and Shescentit  ( black friday orders)


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My Curls & Potions came but I forgot what I ordered.  I need to go look. ...


----------



## Shay72

I’m interested in Negesbanda. I will wait until the end of the year or until January to purchase though. Got enough new stuff to try for now.


----------



## Shay72

Welcome back @natura87


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My Curls & Potions (Chebe & Rhassoul Cowash) came today.

My Hennasooq Shipped


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Lemme see what I'm waiting on: 
Neges Banda *first time ordering*
HennaSooq *shipped*
SheScentIt
Koils By Nature
Curl Origin
Hairgarten *first time ordering*


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Bette Davis Eyes 
You always know "the latest & greatest" so....What Happened to Naturalista Juicy? *inquiring minds wanna know*  

Cause I am gonna be uber ticked when I use up this last & final jar and there is no more.


----------



## natura87

I am waiting on some Dose Bath Co., Camille Rose, Honey's Handmade, Kurlee Belle, Product Junkie Naturals, and Annabelle's Perfect Blends. I hauled.  This year is crappy and I am busting my butt working full time and getting my Master's degree so I am treating myself.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Bette Davis Eyes
> You always know "the latest & greatest" so....What Happened to Naturalista Juicy? *inquiring minds wanna know*
> 
> Cause I am gonna be uber ticked when I use up this last & final jar and there is no more.


 I dunno. I think she disappeared while I was pregnant.  Then once I surfaced, she was goneeeeeee @IDareT'sHair


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Bette Davis Eyes said:


> *I dunno. I think she disappeared while I was pregnant.  Then once I surfaced, she was goneeeeeee *


@Bette Davis Eyes
Turrible. 

Leavin' folks out there like that There is nothing out there now even close to it.


----------



## Lita

Curls & Potions-Delivered 
Hattache-Delivered
St.Tropica-Delivered 

Henna Sooq-Shipped
Beauty Nest By AF-Shipped

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Shay72

Since we're all sharing

*Received*
Curl of Essance 
Melanin Haircare

*Waiting On*
Ecoslay
Sunny in Denbigh
Alikay Naturals


----------



## Lita

Obia-Delivered 

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

received  Kheimistrii


Waiting on Tangles and Beyond ( Pre black friday) ( tracking, should be here today) and waiting on Negesbanda ( pre black friday)

Receiving tracking for Camille Rose,  Nothing from SSI yet. ( Black Friday Orders)


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Mornin' PJ's


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Didn't get any TMC even though errrthang was 6 bucks

Nothing really "WOWs" me from there except the Carrot & Green Tea Restructurizer (*which has been discontinued*) and maybe an Oil (forget what it's called? - smells kinda orangeyfruity).

I have been stocking up on the Carrot & Green Tea when I see it  

ETA:  Didn't see or hear anything about MHC?  I woulda' gotten some Type4 had I saw a Sale


----------



## Lita

Curly Proverbz-Shipped

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My:
Henna Sooq *shipped*
Hairgarten *shipped*
Chocolate Kinks & Kurls *shipped *forgot I bought this* *


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Tangles and Beyond stuck in USPS land somewhere,  Negesbanda, not a peep.


CRN, in preshipment mode

No word from SSI yet.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Lita
Any of your 9,000,000,000 packages arrive today?  ...

I wanna hear all about them


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My:
Koils By Nature *shipped*


----------



## Lita

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Lita
> Any of your 9,000,000,000 packages arrive today?  ...
> 
> I wanna hear all about them



@IDareT'sHair  Hello!!
Brina Organics-Delivered
SoS Haircare-Delivered
Jakela-Delivered

Now I’m Nappy-Shipped
SSI-Shipped

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita

IDareT'sHair said:


> My:
> Koils By Nature *shipped*



@IDareT'sHair I have not ordered anything from Koils By Nature in a long time,maybe next sale I’ll revisit 

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## natura87

I want to use up my Honey's Handmade DC that smells like collard greens. It does a good job but the smell is just strange. It is not spoiled and the smell isn not bad...it just smells like unwashed collard greens. I have 1 use left.


----------



## natura87

I am liking the Lush Super Milk, it is a tiny little bottle but the smell is divine it will last a while. I also like a detangler that I bought recently that smells like Hawaiian Punch.


----------



## Shay72

Sunny in Denbigh arrived today. Ecoslay is out of the kitchen-meaning it has shipped. Thought that was a cute email.


----------



## Shay72

natura87 said:


> I want to use up my Honey's Handmade DC that smells like collard greens. It does a good job but the smell is just strange. It is not spoiled and the smell isn not bad...it just smells like unwashed collard greens. I have 1 use left.


----------



## Lita

Yadin,needs to get some butters in stock,it’s been too long..I need my fix 

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Waiting on  SSI, Soultanicals and CRN for Black Friday/Cyber Monday orders.

Waiting on Tangles and Beyond(USPS has been saying its late for 3 days) and Negesbanda, pre black Friday orders


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Greetings PJ's far & wide  

My Curl Origin Shipped!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Lita Yeah....Koils By Nature is a nice solid brand.  I think you'd like the Mango-Mint Detoxifying Conditioner (Clay Wash).  Of course, the Shealoe and Cocoaloe are still her standard. I like both.  Good Sales, inexpensive shipping. 

I agree about Yadain!  What's up with that?  I wouldna' blown through my Butters so fast if I knew they were going to be OOS this long.

@natura87  Oh No!  @ unwashed Collard Greens. Which HH DC'er is that Natura87? I stopped buying from her years ago after a few unpleasant shipping experiences and the untruths she told about replacements promised that were never sent.  She can't get any more of my Coins.

@Shay72 Cackles at the whole Kitchen Table thing.


----------



## Lita

@IDareT'sHair Yadin,restock the JBCO butter,after the sale ..The KBN Shealoe will always be a favorite of mine from them..I will give the clay wash a chance next time..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Lita
Yup.  KBN is good stuff


----------



## natura87

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Lita Yeah....Koils By Nature is a nice solid brand.  I think you'd like the Mango-Mint Detoxifying Conditioner (Clay Wash).  Of course, the Shealoe and Cocoaloe are still her standard. I like both.  Good Sales, inexpensive shipping.
> 
> I agree about Yadain!  What's up with that?  I wouldna' blown through my Butters so fast if I knew they were going to be OOS this long.
> 
> @natura87  Oh No!  @ unwashed Collard Greens. Which HH DC'er is that Natura87? I stopped buying from her years ago after a few unpleasant shipping experiences and the untruths she told about replacements promised that were never sent.  She can't get any more of my Coins.
> 
> @Shay72 Cackles at the whole Kitchen Table thing.


 Melba's Mixed Greens DC.

I did have 1 package from her go missing, but I am just gonna forget about it because of the crappy mail service this year.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

CRN tracking 
Negesbanda tracking 

Tangles and Beyond lost in Usps land.

Waiting on Soultanicals and SSI.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Bette Davis Eyes said:


> *Negesbanda tracking*


@Bette Davis Eyes 
Say What Nah?


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

I’m so excited @IDareT'sHair


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Bette Davis Eyes 
I haven't received anything yet?  ETA:  I now have x2 NB orders


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Bette Davis Eyes
> I haven't received anything yet?  ETA:  I now have x2 NB orders



 It’s gonna be a bit. Probably exactly the Sla she put out.  I’ve never received tracking past what she’s currently shipping out @IDareT'sHair


----------



## natura87

I am glad that my products will be coming in slow...cuz I hauled. I have 3 packages arriving Monday. Yikes.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@natura87 
Have you set a date for the Wedding?


----------



## Shay72

@Bette Davis Eyes 
So Negesbanda the type you gotta forget you ordered? Then wake up one day and be like when did I order it and that's the day you get the tracking number? If I know up front, I'm good. It's like that with certain brands in the planner community too.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

No.  She ships when she says she gonna get to you. So 7-10. It will be a tracking number no later than the 10 business day if it a big sale .  I never have to wonder with her. I just wait for it to arrive.  Whatever SLA. she puts out, she makes it. @shay


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

I just go by the top of her page.  She always updates it. @Shay72 @IDareT'sHair


----------



## Shay72

Thank you @Bette Davis Eyes


----------



## Shay72

Welp I guess l'll be checking out Negesbanda and Curly Proverbz next.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Well, my tangles and beyond is lost in the sea.   The company is saying file a claim with usps.

Ill see what USPS has to say tomorrow.  Probably have to submit a case or what not. Kinda bummed. I really wanted to try it out.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Bette Davis Eyes said:


> *Well, my tangles and beyond is lost in the sea. *


@Bette Davis Eyes 
Oh No!  Not Lost At Sea???? 

I had a package lost once and the "Seller" told me it was up to her to track it down (not me).


----------



## Shay72

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Bette Davis Eyes
> Oh No!  Not Lost At Sea????
> 
> I had a package lost once and the "Seller" told me it was up to her to track it down (not me).


This varies by shop owner. Some believe it's their job and some feel once they ship it, it is your job.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72 said:


> *This varies by shop owner. Some believe it's their job and some feel once they ship it, it is your job.*


@Shay72 
Correct.

I feel its their job.  They got the $ - and should be willing to track it down,


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Yeah.  I feel the same way. I’ve never had to file a case for missing or lost products before. I’ve been buying hair products since 2005 from many of the big name companies that started on hair blogs.

anyone can explain how these cases work?


----------



## Shay72

I agree @IDareT'sHair @Bette Davis Eyes. I bought something from you so you should be invested in me receiving the products.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I hate "Vendor" issues 

It's so small in the grand scheme of life 

Get it together and do the right thing for your Customers

I tried to bump that "On Line Vendors" thread but couldn't locate it


----------



## Shay72

Alikay Naturals has shipped


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72 said:


> *Alikay Naturals has shipped*


@Shay72 
What all did you get from them?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My CO is still in the Pre-Shipment Phase


----------



## Shay72

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Shay72
> What all did you get from them?




*Description**Qty*​AN34Knots Be Gone Hair Detangler 8oz1​AN145Avocado Cream Moisture Repairing Hair Mask 8oz1​AN43Botanicals Hair and Scalp Balm - 8oz1​AN112-2Lemongrass Leave In Conditioner - 16 oz2​AN113Shea Yogurt Hair Moisturizer 16oz


----------



## Hairties

Naturelle Grow shipped
Camille Rose shipped


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Well, looks like all my packages are arriving late.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My Hairgarten came today!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My Curl Origin Shipped!


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Got my SSI tracking Info and Soultanicals.

waiting on second Soultanicals tracking.

tangles and beyond order lost in the wind since Dec 3rd. 
Negesbanda order arriving late
camille rose naturals arriving late


----------



## Neomorph

Used
Oyin Handmade Honey Hemp Conditioner
Sweet Almond Oil

Bought
Aloe Vera Gel 
Hair Shears


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Bette Davis Eyes 
I got tracking from Curl Origin (and maybe SSI)?
I also got tracking from Hennasooq


----------



## natura87

A lot of my products are just...in that strange stage before they have shipped but money has been taken. Plus USPS is a mess right now so I am just trying not to worry about packages until they arrive.


----------



## Lita

SSI-Delivered 

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Shay72

Alikay Naturals has been delivered


----------



## Hairties

Naturelle Grow-delivered


----------



## Shay72

Shay72 said:


> Alikay Naturals has been delivered


I totally forgot she created the LOC method. I was subscribed to her you tube channel back in the day


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

I dont have any pre black or  black friday products, LOL

Although everything was scheduled to shipped except for my second Soultanicals order.  USPS is struggling big time in my area it seems like.


----------



## Shay72

The rule this time.....I’m not outgrowing my storage. If I can’t fit it in what I have It ain’t coming up in here. I’m not buying additional storage......


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72 said:


> *If I can’t fit it in what I have It ain’t coming up in here. I’m not buying additional storage......*


@Shay72
Smart decision.  

Doing that just makes you buy more..


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I have a coupla' thangs coming in today and tomorrow.

Only problem is, I don't know what they are...

I think I am waiting on???:
Hennasooq
Curl Origin
Neges Banda (x2 separate orders)
SSI
Chocolate Kurlz & Kinks
Yadain *just ordered*

Delivered:
Alikay Naturals (x2 orders 
Hairgarten


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

I think I received my Pre Black Friday Negesbanda order.


Camille Rose, Tangles and Beyond... Soultanicals(1st)....   .... USPS ......


----------



## HealthyHair2020

My Miche package got delivered today! CRN x2 and SSI should be coming tomorrow.


----------



## Lita

Soultanicals-Delivered 
Miche-Delivered 

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes




----------



## Hairties

Still no word from Neges Banda


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I got something last night.  I need to see what it is? 

OT:  I hate when Vendors ask you to _review a product _and you haven't even gotten it yet.  They need to stop playn'


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

It was the Negesbanda yesterday.

Soultanicals tracking says it will be here Monday. CRN & T/B still says late.   Ulta Beauty Sent me tracking(tracking for Saturday).  Nurcreations says Saturday. Waiting on tracking for my Mystical and second Soultanicals order.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

IDareT'sHair said:


> *I got something last night.  I need to see what it is?*


What came yesterday - my:
Koils By Nature (x2 Lemongrass DC'ers)
Chocolate Kinks & Kurlz


----------



## Shay72

I see I need to do some reorganization and decluttering up in here. It’s what I do this time of year anyway. I’m doing extremely well with my planning and journaling organization and declutter.  I’m looking at NurCreations and it can’t come in my home yet.....


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72 said:


> I see I need to do some reorganization and decluttering up in here. It’s what I do this time of year anyway. I’m doing extremely well with my planning and journaling organization and declutter. * I’m looking at NurCreations and it can’t come in my home yet.....*


@Shay72 
 I've liked everything I've tried.


----------



## Shay72

Ecoslay has arrived


----------



## HealthyHair2020

All of my stuff is here! CRN x2, SSI, and Miche. Not another cent from bank account for hair products until I run out.


----------



## Hairties

I’m trying to resist sally’s conditioner sale. i really don’t need more, I need to stick to my stash. Especially as I have outstanding Black Friday orders.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Wonder what magic Ulta Beauty has going on.  Ordered two days ago and it’s out for delivery.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Bette Davis Eyes said:


> *Wonder what magic Ulta Beauty has going on.  Ordered two days ago and it’s out for delivery.*


@Bette Davis Eyes 
....


----------



## Lita

Now I’m Nappy-Delivered 
Amazon-Delivered 

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Shay72

Did some decluttering and reorganization and it’s helped. I’ve made my Negesbanda list and it’s practically the whole site . I won’t go that crazy. I’ll do a little bit at a time. Now I need to look at NurCreations and make that list.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Ulta beauty and first Soultanicals order delivered.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72 said:


> *I’ve made my Negesbanda list and it’s practically the whole site . I won’t go that crazy. I’ll do a little bit at a time. Now I need to look at NurCreations and make that list.*


@Shay72
#dead at Neges Banda & "the whole site".

After BF, I went back in and placed another order:  The Spurrrrrt completely took over these PJ fangas!

And before I knew it, I was pressing on all kinda keys!  Agrees regarding NurCreations!   Good Stuff


----------



## BrownBetty

My kinky tresses order is sitting somewhere with the usps.  It's been 2 weeks.  I'm not annoyed at all.


----------



## HealthyHair2020

I still haven't received my CKK order from November. I filled out a claim with USPS but I just want my money back at this point.


----------



## Shay72

NurCreations list is gonna be long too......


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Waiting on *Soultanicals* second Cyber Monday order.  No Shipping Information yet.
1st *Nurcreations* order should arrive before end of week, hopefully. ( non BF/CN orders)
2nd order no tracking.

*Tangles and Beyond*, who knows where it is.  I opened a case, waiting to hear back from USPS. ( Ordered Way before Black Friday)
*Camille Rose Naturals* Black Friday order, out for delivery today.
*Mystikal  Growth*, preshipment mode. ( non BF/CN orders)
*Morocco Methods* 1& 2nd order, says Dec 18th for arrival. ( non BF/CN orders)
*Negesbanda* just ordered.

Other than some bamboo silica in a few days, that is my final orders for 2020, unless SSI has some cranberry cocktail for Christmas.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72 said:


> *NurCreations list is gonna be long too......*


@Shay72
So was mine 

I just went ahead and bit the bullet 

I think I got a small % off and Free Shipping

Make sure you do a Custom Request for her Ginger Mint Hair Balm (Grease).  It is (I don't see it listed)

I did gone & get errthing I thought I wanted and I wasn't disappointed.  Even her Rinse(s) were good


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Bette Davis Eyes @Lita
My SSI shipped!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

So I got nothing today.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Bette Davis Eyes said:


> *unless SSI has some cranberry cocktail for Christmas.*


@Bette Davis Eyes 
Did you ask/inquire or....did you read it somewhere? ...

If you didn't ask lemme know 'cause I'm gonna.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Bette Davis Eyes @Lita @Shay72  & Ya'll
Welp...looks like the rest of my stuff is delayed somewhere in transit-h3L!.

I also didn't do a good job keeping track of what I ordered either which makes it difficult to remember what I have "out there"? 

e.g. My Hennasooq shipped 11/30 still hasn't arrived, but has been in my City since 12/11?


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Bette Davis Eyes said:


> Waiting on *Soultanicals* second Cyber Monday order.  No Shipping Information yet.
> 1st *Nurcreations*order should arrive before end of week, hopefully. ( non BF/CN orders)
> 2nd order no tracking.
> 
> *Tangles and Beyond*, who knows where it is.  I opened a case, waiting to hear back from USPS. ( Ordered Way before Black Friday)
> *Mystikal  Growth*,_ says *arrival 17th*_ ( non BF/CN orders)
> *Morocco Methods* 1& 2nd order*,*_*now updated to the 21st* _( non BF/CN orders)
> *Negesbanda* just ordered.
> 
> Other than some bamboo silica in a few days, that is my final orders for 2020, unless SSI has some cranberry cocktail for Christmas.



Camille Rose delivered yesterday. Oh and Shescentit should arrive today , maybe. who knows!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Shay72
Steaming with Jessicurl DC'er!  
Oh the revisited memories!  This is still one of the greatest!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Bette Davis Eyes
I'm glad you kept track of your orders better than I did Gurl. 

Orders _I think I have coming?_
x2 Neges Banda
x1 NurCureations
x1 Hennasooq (still)
x1 SheScent It
x1 Yadain

Received (in no particular order):
Alikay Naturals
Hairgarten
Chocolate Kinks & Kurlz
Koils By Nature
Curl Origin
Grace Eleyae
Curls & Potions


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

That way Ill know if i need to tell my bank gimme my funds back because whooooo CHILAY @IDareT'sHair


----------



## Lita

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Bette Davis Eyes @Lita @Shay72  & Ya'll
> Welp...looks like the rest of my stuff is delayed somewhere in transit-h3L!.
> 
> I also didn't do a good job keeping track of what I ordered either which makes it difficult to remember what I have "out there"?
> 
> e.g. My Hennasooq shipped 11/30 still hasn't arrived, but has been in my City since 12/11?



@IDareT'sHair I know & understand your frustration..Everything is slow & running behind..I’m waiting for Christmas toys to be delivered & 3 more hair product orders 

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Shescentit delivered.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Bette Davis Eyes @Lita @Shay72 and Ya'll

My 2nd Neges Banda order shipped!  (Still haven't received the 1st one)


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Used Up:
x1 Cocoa Nibs (may have a b/up in my stash?)
x1 African Pride's Chocolate & Honey R/O (have x1 maybe x2 b/ups?)


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My HennaSooq was delivered today.  Shipped 11/30


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

IDareT'sHair said:


> My HennaSooq was delivered today.  Shipped 11/30


At least it finally arrived.  It’s looking real grim for USPS @IDareT'sHair


----------



## Shay72

Yes it is a bit crazy. So happy I ordered Christmas gifts early. They’ve all been delivered.  My hair orders from BF are all in. It’s the planning stuff that isn’t.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Negesbanda tracking received, non BF/CM order.
Oujoi Naturals , tracking received, non BF/CM order.
Mystical growth, tracking says arrival is late. non BF/CM order.

Soultanicals Cyber Monday, tracking says 21st

Morocco Method orders, tracking says 21st. 
Carols Daughter , tracking says Friday 18th ( today)


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Bette Davis Eyes @Shay72
Still waiting on stuff!
SheScent It
x2 Neges Banda
NurCreations
Yadain Cultural Solutions **Shipped*   

@*Shay72 have you checked out Yadain Cultural Solutions? The website is a total and complete hotmess, but the products are Great! (I think you would like them)...


----------



## BrownBetty

Still no kinky tresses.


----------



## Shay72

@IDareT'sHair 
I’ll take a look but you know how I am with janky  websites.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72 said:


> *I’ll take a look but you know how I am with janky  websites.*


@Shay72
I know.  I know. 

And Gurl......it is Janky as all get out!

You'll love the products tho' and they are Fiddy% off.

You got me visiting Sunny in Den-bigh (whatever)  Hmph. Umm....  I betta' wait on a Sale.


----------



## Lita

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Bette Davis Eyes @Lita @Shay72 and Ya'll
> 
> My 2nd Neges Banda order shipped!  (Still haven't received the 1st one)



@IDareT'sHair Oh,noooo!!! I know that shipping is super slow,with Covid & it being the holidays everything is running late..I hope you receive both your orders soon..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Shay72

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Shay72
> I know.  I know.
> 
> And Gurl......it is Janky as all get out!
> 
> You'll love the products tho' and they are Fiddy% off.
> 
> You got me visiting Sunny in Den-bigh (whatever)  Hmph. Umm....  I betta' wait on a Sale.


She actually used to sell her stuff cheaper. It was highway robbery. She’s raised them during COVID.

I looked at Yadain on my phone which wasn’t terrible. That’s always a test. I’m interested in the Rosemary & Hemp line. It’s out of stock.


----------



## Shay72

@IDareT'sHair
SID only has sales once a year during BF because her birthday falls around Thanksgiving and it ain’t gone be more than 25% off.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72 said:


> *SID only has sales once a year during BF because her birthday falls around Thanksgiving and it ain’t gone be more than 25% off.*


@Shay72
This is good to know!

I'll remember this.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Bette Davis Eyes said:


> Negesbanda tracking received, non BF/CM order.
> Oujoi Naturals , tracking received, non BF/CM order.
> Mystical growth, tracking says arrival is late. non BF/CM order.
> 
> Soultanicals Cyber Monday, tracking says 21st
> 
> Morocco Method orders, tracking says 21st.
> Carols Daughter , tracking says Friday 18th ( today)




Negesbanda tracking says 22nd
Oujoi Naturals tracking says preshipment
Nurcreations, tracking says usps accepted
Soultanicals Cyber Monday, tracking says 21st
Morocco Method, delivered
Carols Daughter, delivered
Mystical Growth, delivered


----------



## IDareT'sHair

It says I had a CRN item Delivered on the 18th, but I don't have it.

I'll see if it shows up tomorrow. *shrugs*


----------



## BrownBetty

Kinky tresses was supposedly delivered today.  I'll check for it tomorrow.  Only took 3 weeks.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Bette Davis Eyes said:


> Negesbanda tracking says 22nd
> Oujoi Naturals tracking says preshipment
> Nurcreations, tracking says usps accepted
> *Soultanicals Cyber Monday, tracking says 21st*



 soultanicals says arriving late now.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Still waiting on:
SSI (supposedly tomorrow)
Bulk Apothecary Fragrance Oil (forgot about this?)
Neges Banda (x2 orders)
CRN (x1 item)
NurCreations

*Yadain was delivered*


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Bette Davis Eyes 
No response from SSI regarding the Cranberry Cocktail (yet)


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

I think they are slammed with order @IDareT'sHair


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Bette Davis Eyes 
Yeah...I got the email.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Bette Davis Eyes said:


> soultanicals says arriving late now.


Negesbanda arrived
Oujoi Naturals tracking says delivery today but its still in Queens NY, so I doubt it arrives.
Nurcreations, tracking says usps accepted
Soultanicals still says arriving late
Curls and Potions arriving late.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Waiting on 3CayG, no tracking info
BrambleBerry tracking says  Wednesday Dec 30


----------



## IDareT'sHair

IDareT'sHair said:


> *CRN (x1 item)*


This came Monday.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Bette Davis Eyes 
Welp.  

I guess we won't get our Cranberry Cocktail this Christmas due to shipping delays etc..but we still could get it during the Winter months.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Hopefully, a sister needs to reup @IDareT'sHair


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Bette Davis Eyes 
I just asked if they would be willing after the Holidays to do a "Limited Edition" of the CC - during the Winter.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My SSI is out for delivery! (finally) *le sigh* 

Also...one other package.  Not sure what?  Maybe Neges Banda or NurCreations?


----------



## Shay72

I’m excited to report I’ve met a long term goal. The ability to do a low or high bun without catching a headache . Gotta love them tight coils. I wanna gain some more length but your girl will probably become mostly a bunner mid to late 2021. Or possibly in 2022. Adding the steamer and Ayurveda back into my routine will definitely help with that goal. My issue is always consistency but I don’t want to HAVE to do anything. I’m too laid back for alladat. So I’m trying to find a balance and still get it done because we all know being a lazy natural is a lie.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Shay72

So...you 'bout to be 'bout that Bun-Life in '21 uh???


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I had x3 packages get delivered today.  Haven't gotten the mail yet.  I know one is SSI.  The other two are coming in from GA - not sure what those are?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I just remembered I ordered that new grease from ST'icals


----------



## IDareT'sHair

2 Orders Arrived:
SSI (x3 Juicy Shots)
Neges Banda (1st order arrived)


----------



## BrownBetty

Kinky tresses came this past weekend.

I'm getting a hair cut once I can safely be out, aka after I am vaccinated.  I've trimmed my hair but I need a cut to even my hair out and get rid of these thin ends.  I'm between armpit and bra strap length.  The cut will take me to a little past shoulder length and I am ok with that.


----------



## Shay72

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Shay72
> 
> So...you 'bout to be 'bout that Bun-Life in '21 uh???


Yes, ma'am. Can't wait.


----------



## natura87

I am waiting on all of my natural hair BF orders.


----------



## natura87

I desperately need to trim my ends, so I bought some shears.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Still waiting on:
NurCreations (multiple orders)
Neges Banda (#2)
Soultanicals (Grease)

*I think that's it???*  - I've completely lost track!  ...


----------



## Shay72

IDareT'sHair said:


> Still waiting on:
> NurCreations (multiple orders)
> Neges Banda (#2)
> Soultanicals (Grease)
> 
> *I think that's it???*  - I've completely lost track!  ...


I’ve started writing my stuff down recently. Yet I have something coming from Arizona and I don’t know what it is........


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72 said:


> *I’ve started writing my stuff down recently. Yet I have something coming from Arizona and I don’t know what it is........*


@Shay72
....
This whole post had me  ...


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Bette Davis Eyes said:


> Negesbanda arrived
> Oujoi Naturals tracking says delivery today but its still in Queens NY, so I doubt it arrives.
> Nurcreations, tracking says usps accepted
> Soultanicals still says arriving late
> Curls and Potions arriving late.



Waiting on Nurcreations
Soultanicals
Curls and Potions (2nd order)
Brambleberry
3Cayg
Who knows where Tangles and Beyond is
Coilbrush


----------



## Hairties

Waiting on ssi. It hasn’t moved from preshipment but I’m still keeping a lookout.
also waiting on Curls and Potions.

i checked out Neges and the marked down stuff but most was 20% off and I just unboxed my BF order from them.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Hairties said:


> *i checked out Neges and the marked down stuff but most was 20% off and I just unboxed my BF order from them.*


@Hairties @Bette Davis Eyes 
I'm still waiting on my 2nd order *shakes fist at USPS*


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Shay72
You got everything together to start on your 2021 Bunning project?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Bette Davis Eyes 
I feel like buying something


----------



## Shay72

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Shay72
> You got everything together to start on your 2021 Bunning project?


I need to get a thing or two. I wear the bun at home but it’s not out the house ready


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72 said:


> *I need to get a thing or two. I wear the bun at home but it’s not out the house ready*


@Shay72
I totally get it


----------



## Shay72

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Shay72
> ....
> This whole post had me  ...


Figured it out. One of my sticker subscriptions. Forgot she moved from Cali to Arizona.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Bette Davis Eyes
I had a lot of stuff come in.  My 2nd Neges Banda came and I need to look at the rest.  I am sure one of those is NurCreations?

Will report back.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Open, open!!!! @IDareT'sHair


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Bette Davis Eyes said:


> *Open, open!!!!*


@Bette Davis Eyes 

NurCreations got x2 Ambunu products (the DC and the L-I) the Jamaican Souffle DC'er and x2 of the Ginger Mint Hair Grease.

I also got the Pre-Poo Bundle from Neges Banda and the Irish Moss & Sea Kelp Treatment from Neges Banda (2nd Order)

One Jessie Curl Deep Treatment and x2 The Mane Choice Carrot & Green Tea Restorative Conditioner's b/ups


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Very nice!  Wish I had some boxes to open , lolol @IDareT'sHair


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

My bramble berry just arrived.  Waiting on my 3cayg so I can whip me up some body butters.  That reminds me I need some mason jars.  

waiting on Soultanicals , Nurcreations , Curls and Potions. Tried to start a claim for Tangles and Beyond but the company said wait a few days and see what happens.

that’s it for products for me.  2021. Reduce excess waste.  When it gets warm I’ll give away some items I have if it’s not moving.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Bette Davis Eyes said:


> *When it gets warm I’ll give away some items I have if it’s not moving.*


@Bette Davis Eyes 
Sounds like a plan!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Happy 2021 PJ's!  

Much Love to You & Yours.

May you have a Blessed, Safe and Prosperous Year to Come!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Lita

Are you waiting on anything?

I am still waiting on:
Soultanicals
Neges Banda (had an item missing from my order)
3 CayG
Bel Nouvo
*i think that's it?* 

@Bette Davis Eyes  almost talked into Oujoi Growth Bundle,   but I haven't pulled the trigger (yet).  WELCOME15 for an additional 15% off.


----------



## Lita

@IDareT'sHair I’m still waiting on,amazon,TMC & Henna sooq..

@Bette Davis Eyes I almost took the plunge and purchased the Oujoi Growth bundle too 

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Lolol

I’m still waiting on Soultanicals , Nurcreations , tangles and beyond ,3cayg and mane Krush 

New items. 2 The doux bundles , Curlsmith Curl bond rehab salve.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

If ya'll come across any good "Drops" let a Sista know.  I'm ready to get my drops on.

Currently using my old faithful staple - Curls Blueberry & Mint Scalp Tea  

@Bette Davis Eyes @Lita @Shay72 @Hairties and errbody else


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

@IDareT'sHair  Get the Oujoi


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Bette Davis Eyes said:


> *Get the Oujoi*


@Bette Davis Eyes
Off to get it!....


----------



## Lita

Bette Davis Eyes said:


> @IDareT'sHair  Get the Oujoi



@Bette Davis Eyes My favorite product pusher

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

@Lita   oujoi posted someones results on the gram after three weeks.  Looks good


----------



## Lita

Bette Davis Eyes said:


> @Lita   oujoi posted someones results on the gram after three weeks.  Looks good



@Bette Davis Eyes I just took a look on the gram site..Interesting....The drops do have nice ingredients..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## natura87

My PJN is on the way.


----------



## natura87

I bought the trial size Pattern products. I hope I like it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Bette Davis Eyes 
Neges Banda Chebe Pre-Poo is an 'initial' HIT! I love the consistency and the ease of application.  Allowed me to detangle a bit too!  

Thank you for the recommendation. @Shay72

ETA:  My Irish Moss DC'er was missing from my order and I received the Hibiscus DC'er instead.  She is suppose to send it out to me and told me to keep the Hibiscus one.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Bette Davis Eyes said:


> Lolol
> 
> I’m still waiting on Soultanicals , Nurcreations , tangles and beyond ,3cayg and mane Krush
> 
> New items. 2 The doux bundles , Curlsmith Curl bond rehab salve.


Waiting on Soultanicals(arriving late) Cyber Monday order.  Nurcreations, (arriving Jan 5) Manekrush ( no tracking)

The doux shipping label created.  Curl smith tracking label created.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Bette Davis Eyes
Waiting on:
NurCreations #2
Soultanicals
3Cayg
Oujoi
Bel Nouvo
Neges Banda *missing item*

I think that's it?


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

I’m ready for no packages for awhile. @IDareT'sHair 

J’s birthday is the 22nd. The big 5.  So I ordered his custom made hoodie.   Something I do every birthday.  His sneakers and a yard sign saying honk.  I don’t know what else we can do 

trying to find a hotel open with the pool and let him hang out for the weekend. Ordered a custom made birthday cake and cupcakes.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Bette Davis Eyes said:


> *J’s birthday is the 22nd. The big 5.*
> 
> *trying to find a hotel open with the pool and let him hang out for the weekend. Ordered a custom made birthday cake and cupcakes.*


@Bette Davis Eyes 
Aww... ..... He's such a Prince.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My Bel Nouvo came today.  No Notification.  No nothin'.  Just showed up!


----------



## Lita

Bette Davis Eyes said:


> I’m ready for no packages for awhile. @IDareT'sHair
> 
> J’s birthday is the 22nd. The big 5.  So I ordered his custom made hoodie.   Something I do every birthday.  His sneakers and a yard sign saying honk.  I don’t know what else we can do
> 
> trying to find a hotel open with the pool and let him hang out for the weekend. Ordered a custom made birthday cake and cupcakes.



@Bette Davis Eyes You should look into Great Wolf Lodge,they have birthday packages available..That’s what we did this past summer..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita

PJN-Still says waiting in pre shipping..This is the issue I have with them,now I have to send a message to get my package moving..Ridiculous!

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Lita said:


> *You should look into Great Wolf Lodge,they have birthday packages available..That’s what we did this past summer..*


@Lita 
GREAT IDEA!!!!!!  

@Bette Davis Eyes  that's an excellent idea!


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Lita said:


> @Bette Davis Eyes You should look into Great Wolf Lodge,they have birthday packages available..That’s what we did this past summer..
> 
> Happy Hair Growing!


I did and its too rich for my blood @Lita   That was the first place I looked


@IDareT'sHair


----------



## Neomorph

Used up Olaplex No 3 (not sure if I'll repurchase, I can't say if it really did all that much for my hair especially given the price tag).
Bought Nizoral Shampoo


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My 3 Cayg shipped


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Woooooooooooooooooow!! My Tangles and Beyond is being delivered today.

I ordered Nov 12,  shipped Nov 24, sat around until Dec 3 and finally updated yesterday. I wonder what the box looks like when I get home

*ETA*: I think the company resent the box because I just looked at the email and this new email that arrived today to say its out for delivery, all the products says 8ozs, however my first email, the products say 16ozs.

I really hope they didnt resend me 8oz products instead of the original 16




Nurcreations still arriving late.  Soultanicals Cyber Monday still arriving late

Manekrush no update yet


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Bette Davis Eyes 
Keep me posted on all your delivered goodies!

I am waiting on:
ST'icals
3 CayG *shipped*
Neges Banda (missing item)
Oujoi


----------



## Lita

Bette Davis Eyes said:


> I did and its too rich for my blood @Lita   That was the first place I looked
> 
> 
> @IDareT'sHair



@Bette Davis Eyes Oh,noo..Even with the discounts they have?

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita

Curl of Essance-Both my orders,still says processing..The order placed December 2nd,over a month ago..She makes great products,however the wait is ridiculous,don’t know if I’ll repurchase after this  

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My 2nd NurCreations came today!


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Lita said:


> @Bette Davis Eyes Oh,noo..Even with the discounts they have?
> 
> Happy Hair Growing!


Yeah. I’d have to plan it out for later.  I want that cabin with the woods theme for him @Lita


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Bette Davis Eyes said:


> Woooooooooooooooooow!! My Tangles and Beyond is being delivered today.
> 
> I ordered Nov 12,  shipped Nov 24, sat around until Dec 3 and finally updated yesterday. I wonder what the box looks like when I get home
> 
> *ETA*: I think the company resent the box because I just looked at the email and this new email that arrived today to say its out for delivery, all the products says 8ozs, however my first email, the products say 16ozs.
> 
> I really hope they didnt resend me 8oz products instead of the original 16
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nurcreations still arriving late.  Soultanicals Cyber Monday still arriving late
> 
> Manekrush no update yet



Received Tangles and Beyond.

Waiting on Nurcreations and Soultanicals.  Both say arriving late.

Mane Krush sent shipping confirmation


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Bette Davis Eyes 

My NurCreations #2 came

Waiting On:
Neges Banda (missing item)
Soultanicals
Oujoi


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Good morning @IDareT'sHair


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Bette Davis Eyes 
I wanna buy somethin'  ....


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Usps is a big still not delivering right. @IDareT'sHair


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Bette Davis Eyes 
My 1 lb of 3 CayG came today.  No notification.  No nuttin'.


----------



## BrownBetty

I don't have anything on the way hair related.  I'm in faux locs and used this process to refresh my scalp, it worked well.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My Oujoi came yesterday.  No notice or anything. *shrugs* @Bette Davis Eyes


----------



## Shay72

@Lita 
Dec 2nd, mine was Dec 19th. She moved at some point during this time frame. She opened back up too soon.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

My Mane Krush came missing one of the prepoos so I’m waiting on that.

Soultanicals Cyber Monday order finally updated. It’s showing in my state now. We will see how long it takes to update.

I ordered replacements for the Keracare products I misplaced during moving from Hattache and now I’ve found the misplaced items, lol.

I would like more or the Oujoi spray and oil but they removed PayPal. I usually prefer that for any issues that could happen.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Got my Ship Notice from Neges Banda (for my missing item)

Still waiting on:
Soultanicals


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Evenin' Ladies!  

My Neges Banda item arrived.  Not sure about Soultanicals tho'.  Haven't been able to track it.


----------



## Lita

Bette Davis Eyes said:


> Yeah. I’d have to plan it out for later.  I want that cabin with the woods theme for him @Lita



@Bette Davis Eyes Maybe,this summer,hopefully this COVID crisis will be under control.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita

Shay72 said:


> @Lita
> Dec 2nd, mine was Dec 19th. She moved at some point during this time frame. She opened back up too soon.



@Shay72 Sad part is,she’s still having sales absolutely ridiculous..I don’t understand how they can have sales & you still have other clients waiting for products..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Lita
Hey Ms. Lita!  

I ordered some Egyptian BCO from Shea-Terra.  Should be here this week.

Can't wait to try it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I guess all I am currently waiting on is:
STerra's EBCO


----------



## Lita

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Lita
> Hey Ms. Lita!
> 
> I ordered some Egyptian BCO from Shea-Terra.  Should be here this week.
> 
> Can't wait to try it.



@IDareT'sHair Hey!!!  Let me know how you like it..It’s very concentrated,a little goes a long way..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita

I’m still waiting on both orders from Curls of Essance..I hope to have them both before June. 

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Shay72

Lita said:


> I’m still waiting on both orders from Curls of Essance..I hope to have them both before June.
> 
> Happy Hair Growing!


Yes, I keep forgetting I ordered. I prefer the shops that shut down for a little bit to get on top of orders.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Shay72 @Lita
I hope she doesn't start having consistency issues etc...because she was "overwhelmed" with orders.  

I bought several things from her before she became COE and was first starting out.

I loved her JBCO Hair Grease and maybe one more thing?  I haven't bought anything from her since she changed the name.


----------



## Lita

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Shay72 @Lita
> I hope she doesn't start having consistency issues etc...because she was "overwhelmed" with orders.
> 
> I bought several things from her before she became COE and was first starting out.
> 
> I loved her JBCO Hair Grease and maybe one more thing?  I haven't bought anything from her since she changed the name.



@IDareT'sHair @Shay72 She should have shut down her shop & dealt with the existing orders..I was wondering about quality issues..If or when my order arrives..I will keep you all posted.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Lita
When she first launched and was "CeeCees" I received something bad.  It was bad when I opened it. 

And since I'd never purchased from her before and her items were only 4 ounces, I wanted to use her items quickly as soon as I got them.

So it wasn't like I had it forever and it went bad, it was bad when it arrived. 

I did enjoy the JBCO Grease and I think there was an Ayurvedic one I also really liked.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My Yadain came yesterday and Yassss.....I totally forgot I ordered it.


----------



## Lita

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Lita
> When she first launched and was "CeeCees" I received something bad.  It was bad when I opened it.
> 
> And since I'd never purchased from her before and her items were only 4 ounces, I wanted to use her items quickly as soon as I got them.
> 
> So it wasn't like I had it forever and it went bad, it was bad when it arrived.
> 
> I did enjoy the JBCO Grease and I think there was an Ayurvedic one I also really liked.



@IDareT'sHair Yes,that grease was really nice/thick but creamy. She makes great products but her shipping time is horrible..I pray she will do better.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Lita said:


> *She makes great products but her shipping time is horrible..I pray she will do better.*


@Lita
I'm glad when I dealt with her, she hadn't "blown up"

She had minimal sales at the time


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Bette Davis Eyes @Lita @Shay72 
My Soultanicals came today
My Shea Terra Egyptian Black Castor came today

Got shipping Notice from Curl Dynasty for my 
x2 Onion Overnight Hair Masks


----------



## Lita

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Bette Davis Eyes @Lita @Shay72
> My Soultanicals came today
> My Shea Terra Egyptian Black Castor came today
> 
> Got shipping Notice from Curl Dynasty for my
> x2 Onion Overnight Hair Masks



@IDareT'sHair I wanted to try that onion mask,let us know how it works..Glad you received your orders.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Waiting on Oujoi shipping info and Ecoslay.
Received Africa’s Miracle shipping.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

My Oujoi arrived. No shipping info.  Just boom. Here it is.

1st Africa’s Miracle says Monday.

waiting on Ecoslay and second Africa Miracles order  info.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Forgot I ordered something from Nasara Organics.  Saw them come across my feed and remembered.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Soooo, just realized its a storm coming.  Might waylay products/packages arriving.


----------



## Neomorph

Used Up: SheScentIt Royal Honey and Argan Oil Mask
Bought: Kinky Curly Curling Custard


----------



## BrownBetty

Anyone try Madison Reed hair color?E-salon? I used shea moisture permanant color and ran out of the boxes I hoarded.  *cries*
I'm looking for a replacement and coming up empty.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

BrownBetty said:


> *Anyone try Madison Reed hair color?E-salon? I used shea moisture permanant color and ran out of the boxes I hoarded.  *cries*
> I'm looking for a replacement and coming up empty.*


@BrownBetty 
Never tried, but heard nothing but good things about this Brand.

If you decide to try it, please let us know how it works for you!


----------



## Shay72

So I was watching Ashkinscurls on YouTube and she ordered her Curl of Essance in November and still hasn’t received it. She hyped her up too. Probably why her sales were crazier than normal. She said in her book she’s cancelled. Y’all know I do that too. She’s cancelled for me too. It’s a shame because I do like her products.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Shay72 
She been cancelled for me. (Even before she became COE) 

There are too many good lines out here on these skreets to be frettin'.

I am still hurt tho' about Hairveda.  STANS4EVA'


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Used Up:
x1 CRN Ajani Growth Balm (x1 maybe x2 b/ups)


----------



## natura87

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Shay72
> She been cancelled for me. (Even before she became COE)
> 
> There are too many good lines out here on these skreets to be frettin'.
> 
> I am still hurt tho' about Hairveda.  STANS4EVA'


What happened to Hairveda?! I used to love their oil that smelled like frosting.


----------



## Shay72

IDareT'sHair said:


> natura87 said:
> 
> 
> 
> What happened to Hairveda?! I used to love their oil that smelled like frosting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Shay72
> She been cancelled for me. (Even before she became COE)
> 
> There are too many good lines out here on these skreets to be frettin'.
> 
> I am still hurt tho' about Hairveda.  STANS4EVA'
Click to expand...

I tried to look it up the other day. Seems it no longer exists but I did see some products on Hattache.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Shay72
Just watched A.C's Video on COE. 

Yeah, I didn't get a"good vibe" from her when she was CeCe's (or whatever she was called back then).

My main problem with her when she was on ETSY - was shipping costs.  Every time you added a product to your Cart, the shipping amount went up.

That was an immediate turn-off for me.  And I think I received a bad product in that one & only haul as well.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Shay72 
I'm still so sad about HV.  

HV and Darcy's made me the PJ I am today!...

I wish them both well in everything.


----------



## Shay72

You know I was a HV Stan. That started it all for me and she the reason I hoard products . I used to love Darcy’s too. You know that’s why I find out what I like and buy similar versions from different shops. That way when one of them go out of business I’m still good.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72 said:


> *You know that’s why I find out what I like and buy similar versions from different shops.*


@Shay72 
This!


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

My second Africa Miracle order should arrive on Friday.  As I am should arrive today is mail is good .

My missing prepoo from Mane Krush still hasnt appeared. I sent a follow up email and DM. No response as of yet.

 Only other  order I should be receiving is the package from Negesbanda to review.  ( I dont recall any other hair orders Im waiting on)


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Shay72 
Opened and swiped ST'icals Nap'Tical Illusion (Hair Grease).  

Reminds me consistency and scent-wise of: Alikay Naturals Botanicals.  

Definitely 'dupe' w/o the Herbs & Spices.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Bette Davis Eyes 
Only thing I am currently waiting on is: Neges Banda using my Shawny-Shawn-Shawn Code  

Keep me posted on your missing Item.  Not only did Neges Banda tell me to keep the item they sent by mistake, they mailed out the correct item!

My Yadain came yesterday (which I don't remember ordering?)


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Im so excited to be a Negesbanda BA. I really love her products and they work @IDareT'sHair


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Bette Davis Eyes said:


> *Im so excited to be a Negesbanda BA. I really love her products and they work*


@Bette Davis Eyes
 ..... I'm glad you are too Sis! 

I have not tried anything yet.  I am "saving" them *cough*....


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

I understand, Trying to work my way through my extra stuff so i can get down to SSI. PJN and NG @IDareT'sHair


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Bette Davis Eyes 
How our boy with all 'dem Curlz doing?

What products are you lovin' for him?


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

hes had a washngo since January 18th from Cocoblack natural.  Its on its last leg.  and only the back,  Ill be washin him again saturday and doing it again @IDareT'sHair


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Bette Davis Eyes said:


> *hes had a washngo since January 18th*


@Bette Davis Eyes 
This made me *Cackle Loudly * at BabyJ sportin' a Wash & Go!


----------



## Lita

Finished-
PJN”Rhassoul Clay Whipped Poo”

Curls & Potions”Blends Scalp Potion” 1 bottle

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

I forgot I ordered body stuff from  APB. 

Waiting on As I am and Africas Miracle.


----------



## Lita

Shay72 said:


> So I was watching Ashkinscurls on YouTube and she ordered her Curl of Essance in November and still hasn’t received it. She hyped her up too. Probably why her sales were crazier than normal. She said in her book she’s cancelled. Y’all know I do that too. She’s cancelled for me too. It’s a shame because I do like her products.



@Shay72 I have to agree..This is ridiculous,March is quickly approaching and no products in site..That was my staple as well,but I’m canceling her too.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Lita 
I'm glad I had moved on from her after 1 order.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

My Africas Miracle was delivered yesterday.  As I am should be today. APB will be the last order.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Bette Davis Eyes 
My heart is strugglin' with paying $30 for that NGB DC'er (although I want it really badly). 

I think about SSI's 12 oz price point vs NGB's 12 oz price point and I am having a hard time pulling the trigga'

I am still awaiting my Shawny-Shawn-Shawn Order.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Add the twisting butter and see if my discount makes it better ...  I want to buy the twisting butter myself and add something else in to even out shipping @IDareT'sHair


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Bette Davis Eyes said:


> *Add the twisting butter and see if my discount makes it better ...  I want to buy the twisting butter myself and add something else in to even out shipping*


@Bette Davis Eyes
I'll try that. 
Thank you!  

I want that Cottony Butter - I will add that and use my Shawny-Shawn-Shawn Code and see what happens.  Or does it specifically have to be the Twisting Butter?


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Bette Davis Eyes
> I'll try that.
> Thank you!
> 
> I want that Cottony Butter - I will add that and use my Shawny-Shawn-Shawn Code and see what happens.  Or does it specifically have to be the Twisting Butter?


Nah. I was just throwing something out there @IDareT'sHair


----------



## Shay72

I’m trying to let go of the fact that the full chebe growth kit is OOS on Negesbanda. By letting go I can focus on getting everything else on my list now and go back for that later. Let me stop playing.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72 said:


> I’m trying to let go of the fact that the full chebe growth kit is OOS on Negesbanda. By letting go I can focus on getting everything else on my list now and go back for that later. *Let me stop playing.*


@Shay72


----------



## Lita

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Lita
> I'm glad I had moved on from her after 1 order.



@IDareT'sHair You are lucky..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

@Lita @Shay72  not sure if you saw my code for discount for any Negesbanda orders. It’s Shawny15.


----------



## Lita

Bette Davis Eyes said:


> @Lita @Shay72  not sure if you saw my code for discount for any Negesbanda orders. It’s Shawny15.



@Bette Davis Eyes Thank you..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Shay72

Bette Davis Eyes said:


> @Lita @Shay72  not sure if you saw my code for discount for any Negesbanda orders. It’s Shawny15.


Thank you! I will use it when I go back for the growth kit!


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

I’m going to try the new products tomorrow from Negesbanda . This little puppy kicking my butt. Thank goodness I’m off tomorrow.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Bette Davis Eyes said:


> I’m going to try the new products tomorrow from Negesbanda . *This little puppy kicking my butt*. Thank goodness I’m off tomorrow.


@Bette Davis Eyes
Let us know what new products you will be trying and how you like them.  

*Cackles at bolded* I know the feeling


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

The hair milk and the deep conditioner are my
Favorites.  I like the hair milk as a prepoo and leave in so far.  Airdrying now to see how my hair feels when it’s dry @IDareT'sHair


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Used Up:
x1 Koils By Nature Mango & Mint Detoxifying Conditioner (b/ups)
x1 Yadain Cultural Solutions Omega 9 (b/ups)
x1 SSI Juicy Shots (b/ups)
x1 The Mane Choice Carrot & Green Tea Restructurizer (b/ups)


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Evenin' Ladies! 

I ordered some Oyin "What the Hemp" DC'er during their V-Day Sale.  It shipped.  

It's a b/up on steroid's


----------



## divachyk

LADIES! Been a minute and miss all of you.  Wishing love and health for all. I’ve been working from home for about a year now and my hair has been looking like alfalfa for most of it. I have to get my life under control and under some better organization. I haven’t purchased products in a long while as I have been trying to live off the stash and do the boring adult thing and address house related issues/repairs. I do want a RevAir though. Everybody still loving theirs? When is the best time to buy based on their sales history? Which bundle did you get, basic or the one with all the accessories? I see the basic one is on “sale” for $299 right now.  

Blessings ladies


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@divachyk 
I just thought about you the other day!  

So Happy to see you!  Don't own one but I think @Bette Davis Eyes does.

Don't be a Stranger.  Miss you Sis.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

I sent that sucker back twice.  I think that the best deal so far though @divachyk


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My Neges Banda showed up yesterday (Shawny15) - no notice. Just magically appeared.


----------



## Shay72

IDareT'sHair said:


> Evenin' Ladies!
> 
> I ordered some Oyin "What the Hemp" DC'er during their V-Day Sale.  It shipped.
> 
> It's a b/up on steroid's


Looked this up. Adds to list...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Shay72
Let us know what you think about Oyin's "What The Hemp" when you use/try it!


----------



## faithVA

@IDareT'sHair   I have missed seeing you and just wanted to say hi.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

faithVA said:


> *I have missed seeing you and just wanted to say hi. *


@faithVA  

I saw your post the other day and Smiled.  

Same. I missed seeing yours as well.


----------



## Shay72

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Shay72
> Let us know what you think about Oyin's "What The Hemp" when you use/try it!


Will do! Thought it wasn’t coming until Monday. Came today. I will try it out soon.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72 said:


> *Will do! Thought it wasn’t coming until Monday. Came today. I will try it out soon.*


@Shay72 
 Enjoy!


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Only waiting on APB body order and Africas Mircale 3rd order.


Waiting for Oujoi to allow shipping for the new products and I'm set.  Saving up for this super duper steamer I want.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Bette Davis Eyes said:


> *Saving up for this super duper steamer I want.*


@Bette Davis Eyes 
Say What Nah???


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Yes, I cant wait to get it!!!  @IDareT'sHair


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Bette Davis Eyes said:


> *Yes, I cant wait to get it!!!*


@Bette Davis Eyes 
Oh Yeah.....Well...Tell me all about it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Used Up:
x1 Nature's Blessings (Original) - I "might" have a b/up or 2?

However, I do have:
Nature's Blessings JBCO Pomade (and a b/up)

ETA: Did get a b/up of EBCO (Egyptian Black Castor Oil)


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I forgot to mention my Oyin "What The Hemp"  b/up to the b/up to the b/up came the other day.

Also, any Mane Krush users @Lita @Bette Davis Eyes  I have the "Fairy Tale" DC'er in my Cart for 40% off Code = EKK but WHY is Shipping $10 bucks?

How is this Brand?


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

It’s a thread in the vendor forum. Good products @IDareT'sHair


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My ST'icals "Supa Dupa' Bloom Oil" came.


----------



## Shay72

My Negesbanda should ship on Monday. I think my next big order will be from Product Junkie Naturals or NurCreations. I’ll order from both at some point it will be just a matter of when. Most likely not until end of March.

To scratch the itch of getting something I usually purchase at least one item every week or every other week. These tend to be reups for something I just finished.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72 said:


> *I think my next big order will be from Product Junkie Naturals or NurCreations. I’ll order from both at some point it will be just a matter of when. Most likely not until end of March.
> 
> To scratch the itch of getting something I usually purchase at least one item every week or every other week. These tend to be reups for something I just finished.*


@Shay72 
Have you tried Oyin's "What The Hemp" yet?

I know what you mean about the "Itch"  

*cough* I was just looking at Curl Junkie.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Bette Davis Eyes 
....


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Hey sugahtoes! How are you?

@IDareT'sHair


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Shay72 said:


> My Negesbanda should ship on Monday. I think my next big order will be from Product Junkie Naturals or NurCreations. I’ll order from both at some point it will be just a matter of when. Most likely not until end of March.
> 
> To scratch the itch of getting something I usually purchase at least one item every week or every other week. These tend to be reups for something I just finished.



Product junkie naturals is doing an inventory sale currently and product wont be available until later in the year.  Prices are 40% off and if you use "shawny20" it will add on. Not sure whats left because I didnt look at the page.  I have a lot of PJN @Shay72


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Bette Davis Eyes said:


> *Hey sugahtoes! How are you?*


@Bette Davis Eyes 
Good & Hope you and yours are too!

Feel like buyin' somethin' tho'


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Bette Davis Eyes
Lemme mosey on in PJN and take a gander


----------



## IDareT'sHair

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Bette Davis Eyes
> *Lemme mosey on in PJN and take a gander*


Loaded up a PJN Cart again - didn't check out again. It must not be what I want.


----------



## Lita

IDareT'sHair said:


> I forgot to mention my Oyin "What The Hemp"  b/up to the b/up to the b/up came the other day.
> 
> Also, any Mane Krush users @Lita @Bette Davis Eyes  I have the "Fairy Tale" DC'er in my Cart for 40% off Code = EKK but WHY is Shipping $10 bucks?
> 
> How is this Brand?



@IDareT'sHair Hello! Yes,her shipping is high,but the products are decent.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita

Honeys Handmade-Shipped

*Still no word from “Curl of Essance” RIDICULOUS!

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

For some reason I didnt get those tag notifications


@IDareT'sHair


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Lita @Shay72
So....Ya'll are waiting on Purchasing from BF from CoE?  

That is totally inexcusable.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My b/up of EBCO from Shea-Terra came


----------



## Shay72

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Shay72
> Have you tried Oyin's "What The Hemp" yet?
> 
> I know what you mean about the "Itch"
> 
> *cough* I was just looking at Curl Junkie.


Not yet, I will use it not this coming Sunday but the next one.


----------



## Shay72

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Lita @Shay72
> So....Ya'll are waiting on Purchasing from BF from CoE?
> 
> That is totally inexcusable.


If it ever comes, which I don’t believe it will, that ish is going straight in the trash. You know how I do I will quit you with no looking back. I’m using what I already own of hers but that’s it. I may wake up one day and toss that too. Depends on my mood.


----------



## Shay72

Bette Davis Eyes said:


> Product junkie naturals is doing an inventory sale currently and product wont be available until later in the year.  Prices are 40% off and if you use "shawny20" it will add on. Not sure whats left because I didnt look at the page.  I have a lot of PJN @Shay72


Thanks! Let me look.

My Neges Banda should be delivered on Thursday


----------



## rileypak

*Used up* 
Redken Hair Cleansing Creme (1 backup, forever repurchase)

And hey everyone


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Hey @rileypak  I was thinking about you yesterday. Miss you. LOVE your avatar.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@rileypak 
... 
Hope things are good with you!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72 said:


> *If it ever comes, which I don’t believe it will, that ish is going straight in the trash. You know how I do I will quit you with no looking back.*


@Shay72 

Trust & BeWeave - You shole will!


----------



## Shay72

Neges Banda is in the building


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72 said:


> *Neges Banda is in the building*


@Shay72

I used the Chebe Pre-Poo yesterday!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Picked Up:
x1 Soultanicals Ms. Frosty Deep Repair Frosturizer (_Seasonal_ _Item _- I think it's a b/up?)

*I wanted a b/up of the Nap'T'ical Illusions Hair Grease but it was OOS*


----------



## Shay72

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Shay72
> 
> I used the Chebe Pre-Poo yesterday!


I plan to use it tomorrow.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Used Up:
x1 CD's Marguerite's Magic Hair Creme (not sure, I may have a b/up?) *shrug*


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My ST'icals is "Out For Delivery" (Ms. Frosty Deep Conditioning Frosturizer)


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Bette Davis Eyes 
Umm....where all the Sales for International Women's Day and March's "Women's History Month" *cough* Which I've seen celebrating mostly WW and their accomplishments

Black Folks can't even have a 28 day month.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Bette Davis Eyes
> Umm....where all the Sales for International Women's Day and March's "Women's History Month" *cough* Which I've seen celebrating mostly WW and their accomplishments
> 
> Black Folks can't even have a 28 day month.


Not a peep @IDareT'sHair


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Bette Davis Eyes said:


> Not a peep @IDareT'sHair


@Bette Davis Eyes 
Ojui has 30% WOMENROCK


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

I knew it!!!! soon as I buy the whole line they go ahead and drop a sale!!!! @IDareT'sHair


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Bette Davis Eyes said:


> *I knew it!!!! soon as I buy the whole line they go ahead and drop a sale!!!!*


@Bette Davis Eyes


----------



## Shay72

Y’all know that Negesbanda Prepoo was everything. It was all I needed.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

you know it @Shay72


----------



## natura87

Earthborn Organics has really nice products. UPS lost my package but said they delivered it, and the company sent it to me again. The conditioner and castile shampoo are DIVINE.


----------



## natura87

I really want to try ShaeByNae and Negesbanda products. Since I am back in the states I want to try all the products that I can. I have finally been able to try Sarenzo Beauty and I love the Avocado Heavy Cream and their soaps.

I am almost done with 2 Mane Choice conditioners.


----------



## natura87

My recent PJN hauls have been nice. I am really liking her products so far.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Shay72 @Bette Davis Eyes 
Alikay has their Honey & Sage DC'er B1G1 Free Code = RUNDAWRLD


----------



## Lita

Neges Banda was delivered & everythig smells amazing..I already tried the oil & my hair is so silky/soft..

My other HH was delivered as well..

***No word from Curl of Essance 

•••I was M.I.A because both of my parents had Covid & it was touch and go for a second,but they are both doing well now..Thank God.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

That’s good to hear @Lita


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Lita said:


> *•••I was M.I.A because both of my parents had Covid & it was touch and go for a second,but they are both doing well now..Thank God.*


@Lita
I'm so happy they are doing better!  I wondered where you were? 

*i have nothing to add about that durn c.o.e. so happy i kicked her to the curb.


----------



## Shay72

@Lita 
Happy to hear they’re doing well.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Shay72 

Did you use Oyin's "What The Hemp" yet?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Waiting on:
x2 Alikay Honey & Sage (B1G1 Free)
x2 Hairgarten Carrot Cowash (B1G1 Free) @Bette Davis Eyes  Have you tried this?


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

I have it but I haven’t tried it yet @IDareT'sHair


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Bette Davis Eyes said:


> *I have it but I haven’t tried it yet *


@Bette Davis Eyes
I get it! 

That sounds like 3/4ths of my Stash.

Imma "up" my DC'ing game this Spring/Summer, after looking at 50-11 DC'ers stacked up.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My Alikay Honey & Sage came today.

Still waiting on:
Hairgarten Carrot Cowash
Sunny Isle Lavender JBCO


----------



## Shay72

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Shay72
> 
> Did you use Oyin's "What The Hemp" yet?


Yes, I used it this past Sunday. It was a hard act to follow the Negesbanda prepoo but it is a keeper.

I may finally allow myself to buy a steamer at the end of this month. I think it will be my 4th one . That’s why I had to make sure I was truly back. Looking at my NurCreations list today.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72 said:


> *Yes, I used it this past Sunday. It was a hard act to follow the Negesbanda prepoo but it is a keeper.
> 
> I may finally allow myself to buy a steamer at the end of this month. I think it will be my 4th one* .


@Shay72
Agreed about Neges Banda.!  Can't wait to try the Ayurvedic One!

About the Steamer - I am on my 3rd Steamer myself.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Im waiting on my Curl origin order , my chocolate and kurls, and the hattache order.


Should be good for awhile. Im going to test the new steamer out today after work @IDareT'sHair


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Used Up:
Naturalista Juicy (no b/ups)


----------



## BrownBetty

Used up
SSI repair and restore mask
APB Keratin mask

Waiting on an APB order the storm in TX pushed back shipping times.  I guess it gets here when it gets here.

Today is wash day.  I may were my hair in a bun for a week and go back into a crochet set.  I got an esalon perm color and need to test patch it but not today.


----------



## BrownBetty

I revisited kc knot today and my hair feels great.  It has been dry and raggedy AF. I added it back as a leave in, loc, and good times. I'll repeat soon to ensure it isn't a fluke.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Evening Ladies! 

Hope all is well. 

Seems like I am waiting on something?  Hmm....maybe not?  I think I did order some Curl Origin.

I need to go look.  ETA:  I did.  x1 Chocolate Cowash and x1 Overnight Hair Masque


----------



## BrownBetty

I'm thinking about using a semi permanent color until for a bit. I don't know.  I'm hesitant to use the esalon color.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Used Up:
x1 Alikay "Detangle Me"  I have a b/up but, I think it's a Spritz instead of a Lotion


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My Curl Origin Shipped


----------



## Shay72

Shay72 said:


> Yes, I used it this past Sunday. It was a hard act to follow the Negesbanda prepoo but it is a keeper.
> 
> I may finally allow myself to buy a steamer at the end of this month. I think it will be my 4th one . That’s why I had to make sure I was truly back. Looking at my NurCreations list today.


Still haven’t pulled the trigger on the steamer but I will. Instead of NurCreations I saw the Chebe growth bundle was back on Negesbanda. Got that instead using Shawny’s code.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Shay72 
Good Mor-tine

Use THANKYOU for 10% off NurCreations


----------



## Shay72

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Shay72
> Good Mor-tine
> 
> Use THANKYOU for 10% off NurCreations


Thank you!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My Hairgarten Vitamin Crush Spritz Shipped!


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Shay72 said:


> Thank you!


Noooo. We got a better one @Shay72  and @IDareT'sHair


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

My curl origin should be here on Monday. I have a back up Chebe Prepoo and Irish moss treatment coming as well.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

forgot I just purchased to support a small black owned business.  

twisted pride

lavender hibiscus conditoner
Twisted butter cream.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Bette Davis Eyes said:


> *Noooo. We got a better one*


@Bette Davis Eyes 
Well do tell Sis!  ....


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Bette Davis Eyes
My Curl Origin came today!


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Mine tooooo @IDareT'sHair


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Bette Davis Eyes said:


> *Mine tooooo*


@Bette Davis Eyes


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Used Up:
x1 SSI Combing Creme (don't think I have a b/up and I also think it's discontinued? - if it's not, I'd repurchase it at some point)
x1 16oz Extra Dark Jamaican Black Castor Oil (I have several 8oz b/ups) I also have x2 EBCO (Egyptian Black Castor Oil)


----------



## Froreal3

Hi lovelies! It’s been way too long. Just been busy and I hadn’t renewed until March. Lol Hope everyone is well. Picked up some Curl Origin and it came the other day. I only purchase my staples now, but when I do get them, I get multiples. My stash is no longer ridiculous.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Froreal3 said:


> *Hi lovelies! It’s been way too long. Just been busy and I hadn’t renewed until March. Lol Hope everyone is well. Picked up some Curl Origin and it came the other day. I only purchase my staples now, but when I do get them, I get multiples. My stash is no longer ridiculous.*


@Froreal3 
 What you'd get from C.O.?

Good News about your Stash!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My Hairgarten shipped (x2 RW DC'ers - b/ups)


----------



## Froreal3

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Froreal3
> What you'd get from C.O.?
> 
> Good News about your Stash!


Grabbed my staples:
1 Triple butter moisturizer curl cream 
2 Double moisture overnight mask
2 Babassu and Mango Pomade

And one new to me:
1 Agave and Apricot Moisture Drench


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Froreal3
I only got staples this Sale as well.  The Overnight Mask and the Chocolate Cowash.

I "hear" the Pink Superfruits is really good.  I have the DC'er but haven't used it yet.  Will get a b/up of this during the next Sale.

Love the Pomade and consider it a staple "must have" grabbed this BF.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I ordered a bottle of Broccoli Seed Oil for my "Herbal Mixture" but they sent me Mustard Seed by mistake instead.  

I sure don't want that.


----------



## Lita

Shay72 said:


> @Lita
> Happy to hear they’re doing well.



@Shay72 Awww..Thank you,me too.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita

PJN-Delivered 
Neges-Delivered 

**I’m thinking about doing the curly Proverbz hair growth challenge.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita

Still no word from Curl of Essance,going on 4 months.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita

Finished SM JBCO poo..Will reup at a later date.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Lita said:


> *Still no word from Curl of Essance,going in 4 months.*


@Lita
I was just 'bout to ask you if you ever got yo' stuff.


----------



## Lita

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Lita
> I was just 'bout to ask you if you ever got yo' stuff.



@IDareT'sHair Its a pure shame..She never has  to worry about me again..Insane.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Shay72

Negesbanda has arrived.


----------



## Shay72

Shay72 said:


> Negesbanda has arrived.


Um I think I’m gonna do a full Negesbanda month in May. I need to go back in and get 2-3 more products though so I can be ready.


----------



## BrownBetty

I got my APB order.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72 said:


> *Um I think I’m gonna do a full Negesbanda month in May. I need to go back in and get 2-3 more products though so I can be ready.*


@Shay72
Sounds Good!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Tryna' use up some stuff.  Haven't bought anything _this week_


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My Hairgarten RW DC'er b/ups came yesterday. (forgot all about this)


----------



## Shay72

Y’all why did I just get an email message saying my COE order is complete. Let me see if she sends a shipping notification @Lita


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72 said:


> *Y’all why did I just get an email message saying my COE order is complete. Let me see if she sends a shipping notification *


@Shay72 @Lita

That's all I got


----------



## Lita

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Shay72 @Lita
> 
> That's all I got



@IDareT'sHair @Shay72 I received one as well,with a tracking number however it’s stating that it’s still waiting to be transferred to USPS..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita

Shay72 said:


> Y’all why did I just get an email message saying my COE order is complete. Let me see if she sends a shipping notification @Lita



@Shay72 I don’t believe,I have ever waited 4 months to receive products...EVER/NEVER 

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Hi PJ's!  

Picked up another EBCO from Shea Terra


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Bette Davis Eyes @Lita 
Is anybody still using Stunna?


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

No. I haven’t revisited it.  @IDareT'sHair  I still think she’s the best though.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Bette Davis Eyes said:


> *No. I haven’t revisited it.  I still think she’s the best though.*


@Bette Davis Eyes 
I still have a DC'er and a bottle of the L-I.  I will have to pull it out soon.  (Even though it's been refrigerated, not sure about shelf-life)


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My ST'icals shipping = x1 Nap'T'ical Illusion Hair Grease

And I bought a NurCreations DC'er (*new* Nopal Cactus, Ambunu, Honey, Shea Butter, Tea Tree and B5 Silk)

I was in the mood to buy a little something.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My Shea Terra EBCO Shipped!

So I am waiting on:
Curls Dynasty Overnight Treatment
Shea Terra Egyptian Black Castor
Soultanicals Hair Grease
NurCreations DC'er

@Bette Davis Eyes @Lita @Shay72 
What ya'll waiting on?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shipping Notice from NurCreations


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

I ordered a EZ detangler blow dryer. And a order of the new items from
Negesbanda.  That’s it. @IDareT'sHair


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Bette Davis Eyes
Nice! 

You have a very nice Arsenal of Tools & Products for Spring/Summer. 

Wonda' how these M-Day Sales gone look next month out here on these PJ Skreets


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Bette Davis Eyes
> Nice!
> 
> You have a very nice Arsenal of Tools & Products for Spring/Summer.
> 
> Wonda' how these M-Day Sales gone look next month out here on these PJ Skreets


Hmmm. I forgot about Mother’s Day sales.....  @IDareT'sHair


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Bette Davis Eyes said:


> *Hmmm. I forgot about Mother’s Day sales.....*


@Bette Davis Eyes 
Now you know it's usually on & poppin' then.   

 It has been as big as BF.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My Soultanicals is Out For Delivery! 

Oh....and Good Morning PJ's!


----------



## Shay72

Not waiting on anything at the moment because I can’t decide what to buy


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My NurCreations Shipped!


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Only purchased some Egyptian oils from cream and Coco last week.

sharnaturals should be here on Monday.

Might purchase the new product from Curls and Potions tomorrow.


----------



## Aggie

Hola Chicas  

I finally finished up a jar of Kerastase Densite Mask. I liked that one so I may re-up if I can find it on the ground.


----------



## Aggie

Bette Davis Eyes said:


> Only purchased some Egyptian oils from cream and Coco last week.
> 
> sharnaturqls should be here on Monday.
> 
> *Might purchase the new product from Curls and Potions tomorrow.*


@Bette Davis Eyes 

Is that the Moisture Treatment @bolded? If you do get it, let me know how you like please.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Aggie said:


> @Bette Davis Eyes
> 
> Is that the Moisture Treatment @bolded? If you do get it, let me know how you like please.


Yeah. I was thinking that’s the one that looks right up my alley @Aggie


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Hey Ladies!  
@Bette Davis Eyes @Aggie


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Bette Davis Eyes
Haven't looked at Cream & Coco in a minute.  

I have a nice Sarenzo Cart loaded up with DC'ers.  I guess I will wait on that Sale.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Heyyyyy sugahtoes @IDareT'sHair. I love Egyptian oils. Hopefully these arrive before Black Friday.  I’m usually not a fan of her customer service but I’d really like to try these oils.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Bette Davis Eyes said:


> *Heyyyyy sugahtoes. * *I’m usually not a fan of her customer service but I’d really like to try these oils.*


@Bette Davis Eyes
Nor Am I Sis.

*Cackles* at Sugahtoes......


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Bette Davis Eyes
I got a feelin' it's gone be _All the way Live_ M-Day! 

And I don't need a durn thang.


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Bette Davis Eyes
> Nor Am I Sis.
> 
> *Cackles* at Sugahtoes......


Me too


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

I want some Shescentit. Curl origin and Oujoi.

maybe some Negesbanda and Curldaze 

@IDareT'sHair


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Bette Davis Eyes 
Hi "Brand Ambassador"  

Hit Yo' Gurl Neges Banda up and tell her we want a good M-Day Sale.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

I think it’s going to be lightweight because there’s an anniversary sale soon @IDareT'sHair


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Bette Davis Eyes 
I got in on that PJN Sale:
x1 Extreme Moisture DC'er (b/up)
x1 Black Rice Scalp Defogger (b/up)
x1 Honey Mint Clay Wash


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

I didn’t want to buy anything I couldn’t plan on getting again for awhile @IDareT'sHair


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Didn't use up anything this Wash Day, but close to using up quite a bit!


----------



## Aggie

I just bought some more DCs from Naturelle Grow:

-Mega Moisture DC - (2 nights ago I bought the Mega Growth DC).
-Protein Free Marshmallow & Slippery Elm
-Mango and Coconut Water DC.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Aggie 
All of those sound nice!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My Shea Terra, NurCreations came as well as my ST'icals

Just waiting on PJN now (I think?) 

Oh, wait....I did place another order with NurCreations for their "new" Hibiscus DC'er.


----------



## Shay72

Bette Davis Eyes said:


> I think it’s going to be lightweight because there’s an anniversary sale soon @IDareT'sHair


I’m waiting on that. I’m still going with my Negesbanda May but I’ll just do it with the products I have. Because I will be mad buying stuff when I know I can get a better deal.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72 said:


> *Because I will be mad buying stuff when I know I can get a better deal.*


@Shay72
....


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Negesbanda Anniversary sale starts tomorrow at 9 am est

emails go out with details tonight for email subscribers.

@IDareT'sHair @Shay72 @rileypak @awhyley


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Bette Davis Eyes


----------



## Shay72

Bette Davis Eyes said:


> Negesbanda Anniversary sale starts tomorrow at 9 am est
> 
> emails go out with details tonight for email subscribers.
> 
> @IDareT'sHair @Shay72 @rileypak @awhyley


Let me subscribe


----------



## Shay72

COE has arrived.....4 months later.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Negesbanda code is “salebration” 30 % off.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72 said:


> *COE has arrived.....4 months later.*


@Shay72


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Bette Davis Eyes said:


> *Negesbanda code is “salebration” 30 % off.*


@Bette Davis Eyes 
I placed x2 orders by mistake!

I'm tryna' get that skraitened out now.


----------



## Aggie

*Today (OTG) I bought all very large sizes:*

-Biolage Matrix Strengthening Conditioner
-Biolage Matrix Hydrasource Conditioning Balm
-Kerastase Chroma Riche Conditioning Mask
-Kerastase Nutritive Fondant Nutri-Thermique Conditioner
-Happy Hair Styling Gel (local)
-2 Jumbo Detangling Combs
-12 large scrunchies

I think I'm really good for a while.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Aggie
Nice Hauls! (Both OTG & NG)


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> Nice Hauls! (Both OTG & NG)


@IDareT'sHair 

Thanks hon, it's been a while since my last haul. I needed to get back in the swing of things before I run out of my favorite products, although I was totally out of NG stuff.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Bette Davis Eyes 
Got 1 of those dup NB orders cancelled.  Not quite sure how I did that?  

Can't wait to try both items.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Currently waiting on:
Product Junkie Naturals
Neges Banda
NurCreations *shipped*


----------



## Aggie

Today I bought:

-3 liter sized bottles of Biolage Matrix Strengthening Conditioner. (I tried this on my hair and for a strengthening conditioner, it offers quite a bit of slip on my hair, love  love this one)


----------



## Aggie

Oh I also bought:

-A jar of Kerastase Chroma Captive
-I also bought another 37oz jar of Biolage Hydrasource Conditioning Balm today after trying it on my hair this morning - again more slip. 
-A jumbo detangling comb


----------



## Aggie

*I few minutes ago I bought 2 wigs from ebonyline.com:*

This one:


VIVICA A FOX CAP DO INSTANT CELEBRITY STYLE CAPDO-BAVE​in the Color1B

And this one:


VIVICA A FOX SYNTHETIC PURE STRETCH CAP WIG YETI​in the Color P2216


----------



## Aggie

This afternoon I used up a jar of Pro Gel Max. I have about four 16oz and three 32oz backup jars still left. So I am good with these for a long while.


----------



## Shay72

Just completed my Negesbanda order.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72 said:


> *Just completed my Negesbanda order.*


@Shay72
Wha' chu' git?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Completely forgot I bought:
x1 Curls Dynasty Overnight Treatment (which happens to be _"Out For Delivery"_)


----------



## Shay72

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Shay72
> Wha' chu' git?


I saw your response. We know I don’t come to play.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72 said:


> *We know I don’t come to play.*


@Shay72
Shole Don't


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Bette Davis Eyes 
You gettin' any Curl Origin? 40% off Conditioners

I got x2 of the Superfruits and x2 Marcuja (sp) ones


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

No, i wanted the moisture rich cream. Put it in my cart and realized that it was only conditioners!!!  @IDareT'sHair


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Bette Davis Eyes
I wanted more of the Pink Superfruits - so I am glad I was able to grab a couple! 

I want some Sarenzo too!  Some of their new DC'ers!  We'll see what they do (and when).


----------



## Aggie

Good Morning Ladies,

*Yesterday I bought 32 oz each of: *

-Biolage Ultra Hydrasource Shampoo for dry hair
-Biolage Hydracource Detangling Solution. These two products work with each other for detangling.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Aggie
Nothing from SSI yet.  I'd like to get something as well. 

I hope they have one.  The last one was around E.aster.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Bette Davis Eyes 
Ship Notice from PJN  ....


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> Nothing from SSI yet.  I'd like to get something as well.
> 
> I hope they have one.  The last one was around E.aster.


@IDareT'sHair 

Thanks hon.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Does anyone know a good conditioner that I can buy in a gallon size that has great slip?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Bette Davis Eyes
Jessicurl


----------



## Shay72

Going to buy my steamer in July. That would mean I’ve been acting right for 6 straight months. I need that next level. My hair is definitely moisturized based on definition alone. But because I know my hair, I know it needs the steamer. This will also ensure I get this seasonal stuff up in the attic so I can push my steamer in the closet.


----------



## Aggie

I got some more Hair Products yesterday.

*Here's what I bought:*

-Biolage HydraSource Daily Leave-In Tonic
-Biolage All-In-One Coconut Infusion Multi-Benefit Spray
-Biolage KeratinDose Conditioner - 32 oz
-Biolage Keratin Dose Shampoo - 32 oz
-Biolage ColorLast Shampoo - 32 oz
-Biolage ColorLast Conditioner - 1 gallon

I think I want some more Olaplex Shampoo (step #4) soon because I am getting low on my current supply. I have lot's of step #1 and 2 left in my stash at the moment.


----------



## Aggie

Bette Davis Eyes said:


> Does anyone know a good conditioner that I can buy in a gallon size that has great slip?


I only know of Naturelle Grow that's handmade. I think you can get at least 3 or 4 of her deep conditioners by the gallon but they are expensive (approx. $100). I use both commercial and hand made hair products and find that Biolage Colorlast is pretty good and can be found by the gallon. As a matter of fact, I bought a gallon of it just yesterday for under $50. I don't know how it will behave on low-po hair though.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72 said:


> *Going to buy my steamer in July. That would mean I’ve been acting right for 6 straight months. I need that next level. My hair is definitely moisturized based on definition alone. But because I know my hair, I know it needs the steamer. This will also ensure I get this seasonal stuff up in the attic so I can push my steamer in the closet.*


@Shay72 
Great Plan!


----------



## Lita

IDareT'sHair said:


> My Shea Terra EBCO Shipped!
> 
> So I am waiting on:
> Curls Dynasty Overnight Treatment
> Shea Terra Egyptian Black Castor
> Soultanicals Hair Grease
> NurCreations DC'er
> 
> @Bette Davis Eyes @Lita @Shay72
> What ya'll waiting on?



@IDareT'sHair I’m still waiting for Curl of Essance,I received a tracking number however,it has not left that location,so they never took it to the post office,I am filing a complaint with PayPal.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Bette Davis Eyes @Lita
> Is anybody still using Stunna?



@IDareT'sHair I still have some of her products in my stash,will use it up this summer.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Lita said:


> *I’m still waiting for Curl of Essance,I received a tracking number however,it has not left that location,so they never took it to the post office,*I
> 
> Happy Hair Growing!


@Lita
Da' Debil is a LIE!

She don't neva' eva' eva' need to try to sell anybody anythang else.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Lita said:


> [*I still have some of her products in my stash,will use it up this summer.*
> 
> Happy Hair Growing!


@Lita
I still have a huge bottle of the L-I and a DC'er.  I really loved that DC'er.  

I need to pull it out and use it.  

Both have been in the Fridge, but they been in there a minute (or two)

Shucks - I still got Claudie!


----------



## Lita

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Lita
> I still have a huge bottle of the L-I and a DC'er.  I really loved that DC'er.
> 
> I need to pull it out and use it.
> 
> Both have been in the Fridge, but they been in there a minute (or two)
> 
> Shucks - I still got Claudie!



@IDareT'sHair I wish I had some Claudie,my hair and scalp really thrived from her products.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Lita
> Da' Debil is a LIE!
> 
> She don't neva' eva' eva' need to try to sell anybody anythang else.



@IDareT'sHair She needs to work on customer service & shipped the items before adding a sale on top..Ridiculous 

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Shay72

Lita said:


> @IDareT'sHair I’m still waiting for Curl of Essance,I received a tracking number however,it has not left that location,so they never took it to the post office,I am filing a complaint with PayPal.
> 
> Happy Hair Growing!


She did the same with mine but it finally arrived last week. I think it was last week. It’s here. You should’ve gotten yours first but of course ain’t none of this is right so……


----------



## Lita

Shay72 said:


> She did the same with mine but it finally arrived last week. I think it was last week. It’s here. You should’ve gotten yours first but of course ain’t none of this is right so……



@Shay72 I’m glad you finally received your order..Did the tracking number work? This is shameful.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Aggie

*Today I bought:*

-Matrix Biolage Hyrdasource Detangling Solution - 1 gallon
-Kerastase Lait Substantif Conditioner - 32oz
-Mizani Coco Dew Curl Spray (Styler/Re-styler)
-Matrix Normalizing Reset (Clarifying) Shampoo - first time trying
-1 gallon size pump for my gallon Detangling Solution. 
-4 liter size pumps for my Biolage conditioners.

Looks like I might be adding something else soon and that is the Redken Acidic Bonding line - works similar to how Olaplex works on mechanical and chemical hair damage.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My Curl Origin came yesterday!

Waiting on:
Product Junkie Naturals
Hairgarten
NurCreations *from a while back*
*seems like i'm missin' somethin'


----------



## Aggie

One of my packages from Naturelle Grow arrived today. Waiting on the other one to arrive soon.


----------



## BrownBetty

I used the curl dynasty pumpkin mint mask last week and it was wonderful.  My hair was soft and moisturized.  I didn't use heat, just a cap.  I wish they carried a larger size.  This is a definite repurchase.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Im going to get some Sarenzo Beauty today at 12 , shes having a birthday sale @IDareT'sHair


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Bette Davis Eyes said:


> *Im going to get some Sarenzo Beauty today at 12 , shes having a birthday sale*


@Bette Davis Eyes 
Yeah, I know!  

I want all the new DC'ers!


----------



## Lita

Country Life-Shipped
Mix girls Moss-Shipped 
Heavenly Nature Org-Shipped

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Aggie

Good evening ladies
*
Today I went on another shopping spree OTG and I bought the entire REDKEN ACIDIC BONDING PRODUCT LINE and it contains:*

-Acidic Moisture Concentrate 
-Acidic Protein Amino Concentrate
-Acidic pH Sealer
-Acidic Bonding Concentrate Shampoo
-Acidic Bonding Concentrate Conditioner
-Acidic Perfecting Concentrate Leave-in Treatment

This particular product line is very similar to Olaplex. I am trying it out to see if it performs as well as Olaplex because it is less costly. It smells amazing too. We shall soon see.


----------



## rileypak

I ain't used up nothing 

Just stopping by to say hello lovelies


----------



## Aggie

rileypak said:


> I ain't used up nothing
> 
> Just stopping by to say hello lovelies


Hi lady. Don't feel too bad, I'm not doing too great in that area myself


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@rileypak


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My Hairgarten came today!  And x2 CRN Cleansing Milks I forgot I ordered.

Still waiting on:
PJN
Sarenzo
*seems like I'm missing something?*


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

@IDareT'sHair  Im not getting anymore Sarenzo.  I want to see when this order arrives first.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Hey PJ's!

My PJN should be here Monday!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Bette Davis Eyes said:


> *Im not getting anymore Sarenzo.  I want to see when this order arrives first.*


@Bette Davis Eyes
*cough* were they havin' problems w/ship times?


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Bette Davis Eyes
> *cough* were they havin' problems w/ship times?


I don’t know. I haven’t shopped in a long time @IDareT'sHair


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Bette Davis Eyes said:


> *I don’t know. I haven’t shopped in a long time*


@Bette Davis Eyes 
Me Either  

And I thought I had unsubscribed *cough*


----------



## IDareT'sHair

PJN came early! Received it today!


----------



## Lita

Finished 2x SSI passionfruit flaxseed leave in/have one left and yes,I will repurchase.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

I cant believe shescentit did us like that!


----------



## Lita

Bette Davis Eyes said:


> I cant believe shescentit did us like that!



@Bette Davis Eyes I was hoping SSI would have a Mother’s Day sale,but nope didn’t get anything in my email..I wanted to stock up.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Aggie

Bette Davis Eyes said:


> I cant believe shescentit did us like that!


I was wondering the same thing plus when did they increase the free shipping minimum from $65 to $100? I was like , why though? Don't they want people to purchase from them anymore? There are MANY other vendors with equal quality products that have not changed their shipping arrangements post covid. SMH!


----------



## Aggie

Lita said:


> @Bette Davis Eyes I was hoping SSI would have a Mother’s Day sale, but nope didn’t get anything in my email..I wanted to stock up.
> 
> Happy Hair Growing!


Me too @Lita. I don't need any but I would have gotten about 3 or 4 leave-in conditioners. I might have to check out Inahsi Naturals for it this time.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Bette Davis Eyes said:


> *I cant believe shescentit did us like that!*


@Bette Davis Eyes 
Ummm....I think *Somebody* should contact them *cough*


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Bette Davis Eyes 
My Sarenzo is "Out For Delivery"


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Did you get a tracking number ? @IDareT'sHair


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Bette Davis Eyes said:


> *Did you get a tracking number ?*


@Bette Davis Eyes 
Nope. Nothing. - just a Notification saying it is out for Delivery


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Bette Davis Eyes 
My Neges Banda came today.  

I completely forgot I had ordered from them.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

my order is saying shipping will arrive the 15th @IDareT'sHair


----------



## Aggie

I gave away a 5lb tub of Nairobi Humecta-Sil Moisturizing Conditioner, a large 32oz jar of Dudley's Cream Protein, a 32oz bottle of Keracare Detangling Moisturizing Shampoo, a 32oz bottle of Nairobi Prota-Sil Strengthening Conditioner.

My stash was beginning to get too big again so I had to start shedding some of it  .


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My Entwine shipped!  I got the Self-Correcting Conditioner


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Aggie  
Nice Gift to someone!


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

IDareT'sHair said:


> My Entwine shipped!  I got the Self-Correcting Conditioner



 I still havent used that. Its thick @IDareT'sHair


----------



## Lita

TODAY,Friday 5/14/21 one of my orders was finally delivered from Curl Of Essance,they still owe me another order.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Lita
....

I hope you can still find a way to enjoy using them.  

When I have "vendor issues" its hard for me to even enjoy using the stuff.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My Hennasooq shipped


----------



## Lita

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Lita
> ....
> 
> I hope you can still find a way to enjoy using them.
> 
> When I have "vendor issues" its hard for me to even enjoy using the stuff.



@IDareT'sHair You know me,I already tried the growth cream on my edges,it’s made with real carrots,very creamy..It’s more of a Spring/Summer product..I’m still upset it took so long & they still owe me a second order.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Lita said:


> *I’m still upset it took so long & they still owe me a second order.*


@Lita 
What did you get in your 2nd order?


----------



## Lita

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Lita
> What did you get in your 2nd order?



@IDareT'sHair 2nd order,2x moringa hair growth treatment..This is my staple from her line.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Waiting on  Hairlemonaid,  Manekrush and TwelveBeaute.

All I need is a gallon of conditioner for rinsing.  on a low/no buy until late fall.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Waiting on ENTWINE.  And I know I ordered something else?

ETA: Oh Yeah....My Hennasooq came today!


----------



## Shay72

@Lita 
The tracking number did work 

I’ve been missing in action because I’ve been busy AF. Negesbanda was on my porch. I never received the tracking number so it was a great surprise.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72 said:


> *I’ve been missing in action because I’ve been busy AF.*


@Shay72 
  Hope things slow down.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My ENTWINE came the other day!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Used Up:
x1 8oz Neges Banda Chebe Pre-Poo.  No b/ups.  I bought it for $17 and it jumped up to $24 for 12oz and I haven't re-upped yet.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

IDareT'sHair said:


> Used Up:
> x1 8oz Neges Banda Chebe Pre-Poo.  No b/ups.  I bought it for $17 and it jumped up to $24 for 12oz and I haven't re-upped yet.


Use my code and see if it saves a little @IDareT'sHair


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

I received tracking for ManeKrush and Twelve.


Neither has updated in 3 days.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Bette Davis Eyes
Wonder who havin' a Mem-Day Sale?


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Bette Davis Eyes
> Wonder who havin' a Mem-Day Sale?


SSi better do something @IDareT'sHair


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Bette Davis Eyes said:


> *SSi better do something*


@Bette Davis Eyes 

....Mic Drop


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Good Sunday Mornin' PJ's!

Hope all is well!


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

At work.

When I get off, I'll start my hair.  Waiting on my last order from Mane Krush. Still sitting in preshipment since the 17th


----------



## Aggie

I finished up something - finally   and it was my beloved Kerastase Masquintense.

Kerastase is a disappointment to me right now. They discontinued my favorite deep conditioners so I have to move on to others of course. So it's not just the hand-made ones that get the boot - these commercial companies are famous for messing up a good thing for us as well, Smh!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Aggie
I know how you feel when you finally use up something, especially when you have a Huge Stash. 

It's like 1 down and 100,000,000,000 more to go! 

Whether you give stuff away or what.....it always seems to just keep multiplying.

It's the craziest thing I've ever seen.


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> I know how you feel when you finally use up something, especially when you have a Huge Stash.
> 
> It's like 1 down and 100,000,000,000 more to go!
> 
> *Whether you give stuff away or what.....it always seems to just keep multiplying.*
> 
> It's the craziest thing I've ever seen.


@bolded - Exactly @IDareT'sHair. I wish it would end but it just doesn't somehow.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Aggie
It's like while we are sleeping the Product Fairies come in and deliver off more products. 

"They" keep us on Swole.


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> It's like while we are sleeping the Product Fairies come in and deliver off more products.
> 
> "They" keep us on Swole.


 True true.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Aggie said:


> * True true.*


@Aggie
You be like.....Um...where'd that come from?

Or....when did I buy that?


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> You be like.....Um...where'd that come from?
> 
> Or....when did I buy that?


OMG @IDareT'sHair 

This is so true. . You don't even wanna know how often that has happened to me, especially when I have multiple stashes stored in multiple areas of the house. That was hilarious , Oy!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Aggie
And....And....when you open something and then find "one" that's already open! 

And you think.....I knew I had another one'a those!

I tell you....it's the Product Fairies!


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> And....And....when you open something and then find "one" that's already open!
> 
> And you think.....I knew I had another one'a those!
> 
> I tell you....it's the Product Fairies!


 

Girl @IDareT'sHair, you crackin' me up! I could only laugh because I know it's true.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My Hairgarten shipped! = x2 Carrot Crush Hair Butter (was worried about the heat - hopefully everything will be okay)


----------



## Aggie

I finally finished up my last jar of Bekura Tonga Mousse and tube of Qhemet Biologics OHHB  . I have no idea if I will be repurchasing any of these moving forward since I can find so much products that work for my right here on the ground in the Bahamas. If that changes OR if there is a sale I simply cannot resist, then I'll reconsider.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Bette Davis Eyes I was also gone tell you, your Siggy is FIYAH


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shipped:
Hairgarten
Soultanicals

*Also ordered NurCreations - I should be done.  

I made a Sarenzo Cart, but didn't pull the Trigger.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Used Up:
x1 CJ Banana & Hibiscus Deep Fix (don't think I have any u/ups) 

I have more CJ - but not this. 

I "think" I have some Curl Rehab *shrugs* and I know I have several bottles of other stuff.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

I ordered from two places. Don’t see me picking up anything else unless it’s a great deal.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

@IDareT'sHair  thank you sugahtoes


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Bette Davis Eyes 
Don't be tryna' steal BabyJ's shine!  ....


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My NurCreations Shpped!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Lita 
What you over there BUYIN'???


----------



## Lita

@IDareT'sHair I’m trying not to buy a lot,trying 

SSI-
Passionfruit Flaxseed  leave in 3x my staple
Moroccan rinse out conditioner 1x

Answer-
Beet Powder 1x

The Mane Choice-
Manetabolism vitamins 4xs

Crown Hair Care-
Scalp serum bundle 1x

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita

Crown hair care-Shipped

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita

IDareT'sHair said:


> My NurCreations Shpped!



@IDareT'sHair I want to try that banana mix.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Aggie

*I only wanted leave-ins so I just bought from SSI:*

1 x COCO CREME LEAVE-IN CONDITIONER​1 x APRICOT & ILLIPE SOFTENING MILK SHAKE
1 x PASSIONFRUIT & FLAX CREAMY LEAVE IN
1 x MARULA MALLOW MOISTURE RICH MILK
1 x TAHITI COCKTAIL LEAVE-IN SMOOTHIE
​


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Aggie 
Nice Haul!


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> Nice Haul!


Thanks @IDareT'sHair. I was just happy to get my leave-ins. I still have 3 or 4 in my stash but thought I'd order while the sale was a good one. 40% off is a really good sale.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Lita said:


> * I want to try that banana mix.*
> 
> Happy Hair Growing!


@Lita 
*Gurl...Please tell me it isn't something I need to "Mix"?*

ANGTFD!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Aggie said:


> *40% off is a really good sale.*


@Aggie 
Shole is.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Lita said:


> @IDareT'sHair I want to try that banana mix.
> 
> Happy Hair Growing!


I had ordered some stuff after she posted the banana mix so ill wait until i need something else and then order it


----------



## Lita

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Lita
> *Gurl...Please tell me it isn't something I need to "Mix"?*
> 
> ANGTFD!



@IDareT'sHair No you don’t have to mix it,it’s already made..Only thing you have to do is apply it to your hair...Keep us posted with your results.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Everything has shipped  :
Soultanicals
NurCreations
Curl Dynasty


----------



## Aggie

I guess naturelle Grow isn't having a memorial day sale huh?


----------



## Aggie

Aggie said:


> I guess naturelle Grow isn't having a memorial day sale huh?


Never mind - I see Etsy has her products at 25% off


----------



## Aggie

*Tonight I purchased from Naturelle Grow on Etsy:*


Marshmallow Root Slippery Elm Deep Conditioner
Mega Strength Deep conditioner for dry breaking hair
NaturelleGrow Healthy Hair Moisturizer
Apple Cider Vinegar Hair Growth Conditioner


----------



## Lita

Sally-Shipped
Hattache-Shipped
Walmart-Shipped
Amazon-Shipped
Crown Hair-Shipped

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Lita @Bette Davis Eyes 
Ya'll.....Guess what I found? 

Now granted the bottle was empty *cough*

A Purabody Naturals Bottle!


----------



## Lita

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Lita @Bette Davis Eyes
> Ya'll.....Guess what I found?
> 
> Now granted the bottle was empty *cough*
> 
> A Purabody Naturals Bottle!



@IDareT'sHair I loved me some purabody ..I had great results..Another line vanished into the hair care graveyard 

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Y’all know what I miss? Ohm Sweet pudding. Anyone try that line out when it was out ? @IDareT'sHair @Lita


----------



## Lita

Bette Davis Eyes said:


> Y’all know what I miss? Ohm Sweet pudding. Anyone try that line out when it was out ? @IDareT'sHair @Lita



@Bette Davis Eyes I’m trying to remember if I purchased anything from this line..I used to be such a product Junkie,use to be  

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Bette Davis Eyes 
No, I remember them, but did not buy from them.  They were very Popular.  

Like @Lita said another one in the Hair Care Grave.  I loved their scalp pomade and their Conditioners.  

Both the Deep & L-I's


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My NurCreations came today!


----------



## Lita

Crown-Delivered
Amazon-delivered
Walmart-one of my orders delivered
Naturelle Grow-Shipped

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I think my ST'icals Ambunu DC'er is here as well.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Oh....My Hairgarten also came yesterday = x2 Carrot Butters.  And Curl Dynasty shipped and should be here 06/05.  

Yes...I forgot I bought these.

So, I did buy more than I thought I did!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Bette Davis Eyes 
....


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Hey lady.  How are you @IDareT'sHair


----------



## Lita

Mane Choice-Shipped

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita

IDareT'sHair said:


> Oh....My Hairgarten also came yesterday = x2 Carrot Butters.  And Curl Dynasty shipped and should be here 06/05.
> 
> Yes...I forgot I bought these.
> 
> So, I did buy more than I thought I did!



@IDareT'sHair How is that carrot butter,is it really creamy?

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Lita 
Not sure 

Lemme go open it and look!


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

ITS very creamy to me.  Not butterish at all @Lita @IDareT'sHair


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Bette Davis Eyes said:


> *ITS very creamy to me.  Not butterish at all*


@Bette Davis Eyes 
Do you like it?  What all do you have?

So far, I have their:
RW DC'er
Neem DC'er
Carrot Cowash
and now the Carrot Butter.  I would like the Carrot Spritz and maybe try the Oil?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Used Up:
x1 NurCreations Ginger & Mint Pomade (several b/ups)


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Bette Davis Eyes
> Do you like it?  What all do you have?
> 
> So far, I have their:
> RW DC'er
> Neem DC'er
> Carrot Cowash
> and now the Carrot Butter.  I would like the Carrot Spritz and maybe try the Oil?




I have the carrot butter, carrot cowash, carrot oil.  A spritz thats not in the carrot line, I Iike everything but i wanted the butter to be butter not cream. Its nice though @IDareT'sHair


----------



## Lita

The Mane Choice-Shipped
Answer Beets-Shipped

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita

Bette Davis Eyes said:


> ITS very creamy to me.  Not butterish at all @Lita @IDareT'sHair



@Bette Davis Eyes Okay,Thank you..I’m going to look into it,in the future.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Bette Davis Eyes said:


> *i wanted the butter to be butter not cream. Its nice though*


@Bette Davis Eyes 
I wanted a Butta' as well!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Bette Davis Eyes said:


> *A spritz thats not in the carrot line, *


@Bette Davis Eyes 
Guess What?!  

I do have the Spritz - it's the Vita Crush Spritz!


----------



## Lita

Hattache-Delivered
Neges Banda-Shipped
Country Life Vitamins-Shipped

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Bette Davis Eyes
> Guess What?!
> 
> I do have the Spritz - it's the Vita Crush Spritz!


I have the carrot crush spray and the botanical crush spray. Both are almost half used.  Good stuff @IDareT'sHair


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Bette Davis Eyes said:


> *Good stuff*


@Bette Davis Eyes


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My Curls Dynasty (Overnight Mask) is "Out For Delivery" - I have something that is suppose to come tomorrow too, but I can't think what it is or could be?  ...


----------



## Aggie

My Naturelle Grow order shipped earlier this week. 

I got me some candles last night @IDareT'sHair. I think I bought 12. I haven't had candles in so long. I have been burning incense sticks instead but I miss my candles.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Aggie said:


> *I think I bought 12. I haven't had candles in so long. I have been burning incense sticks instead but I miss my candles.*


@Aggie
Really Nice Candle Haul! ...  

Those should last you until the Annual BF Candle Sale.

I was going to ask you if the one we really loved was called Ocean Driftwood?  I couldn't remember the name?

I had a couple in a Cart, but didn't hit PAYNAH.

Basically, because my friend's husband gets a bunch of them on his job, so I haven't had to buy any for a while ("Random Scents").

So, I've been good on 3-Wickers, but I have been buying the Wallflower Plug-Ins when I catch them on a good Sale.


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> Really Nice Candle Haul! ...
> 
> Those should last you until the Annual BF Candle Sale.
> 
> I was going to ask you if the one we really loved was called Ocean Driftwood?  I couldn't remember the name?


@IDareT'sHair 
Yes they should last me a while. I don't recall the name either unfortunately. I think something called OpaI was great I believe but I haven't seen this one come back for at least 2 years. I do know that the Vanilla Balsam batch was really nice earlier this year. I sure pray it hasn't changed because I bought a couple more of these.


----------



## Aggie

I used up a bottle of Amika Normcore Signature Conditioner today. I don't have anymore on hand and will not be re-upping.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Aggie said:


> *Yes they should last me a while. I don't recall the name either unfortunately. I think something called OpaI was great I believe but I haven't seen this one come back for at least 2 years. I do know that the Vanilla Balsam batch was really nice earlier this year. I sure pray it hasn't changed because I bought a couple more of these.*


@Aggie 
YES!  It was "Opal something" I still look for it. 

Vanilla Birch is also good.  You should try it one day.  Very nice.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Used Up:
x1 QB AOHC (don't think I have a b/up of this?) I think I have BRBC?  Didn't buy any during the Sale, basically because I keep thinking I have more.   

If I don't have either, I'll use Bekura's Tonga Mousse which I feel is just as good and I have several jars.


----------



## Lita

Naturelle Grow-Delivered 
Sally-Delivered 
Beet Powder-Delivered 
Collagen-Delivered
Chlorophyll-Delivered 
Amazon-Delivered 

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Lita
WOW! 

Your packages today were on swole!....


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My Curl Dynasty Overnight Mask came today and something else?

I need to see what that "something else" is.


----------



## Lita

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Lita
> WOW!
> 
> Your packages today were on swole!....



@IDareT'sHair I couldn’t believe it..They came back to back today..Yippee..

**Still waiting on The Mane Choice,SSI & NB..

**Curl of Essance still owe me 2x moringa dc..I will file a complaint with PayPal..They delivered one package a couple of weeks ago,I have been patiently waiting for my 2nd order....Ridiculous 

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Lita said:


> ***Curl of Essance still owe me 2x moringa dc..I will file a complaint with PayPal..They delivered one package a couple of weeks ago,I have been patiently waiting for my 2nd order....Ridiculous*


@Lita
Is it too late for PP?


----------



## Lita

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Lita
> Is it too late for PP?



@IDareT'sHair No,due to Covid I can still file a complaint..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita

The Mane Choice-Delivered
Amazon 2nd order-Delivered

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Hey PJ's!  

What's New?


----------



## Lita

IDareT'sHair said:


> Hey PJ's!
> 
> What's New?



@IDareT'sHair Hello!! Good morning!! I’m trying to stay cool & hydrated..Looking at this stash & it’s finally going down..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## BrownBetty

Hey yall!

Nothing going on here.  I bought semipermnant color in the last couple of months.  Nothing much than that.


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> Hey PJ's!
> 
> Nothing much happening here either. I am not doing much to my hair until the weekend and I am not buying anything right about now and not using anything up as yet either.


----------



## Shay72

Over here using up these COE products. Neem oil and one dc gone. Another dc will be gone today. The leave in and hair grease will take longer but I will use up eventually. Next week I’ll get back to my regularly scheduled routine.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Shay72
Been missing you Sis.  Hope you are good! 

Don't forget to check in with us - so we can keep you on point!


----------



## Lita

Finished my last jar of Soultanicals”Fertilizing Dip” will replace the next sale.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Lita
Ms. Lita

Today's Wash Session used up:
x1 CRN White Orchid Cleansing Milk (no b/ups - but I have x2 Rose and x2 Neroli Blossom) 
x1 TMC Green Tea Restructurizer (several b/ups)


----------



## Lita

@IDareT'sHair Hello! I’m still sitting under the heat cap,DC..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Lita
I just rinsed and applied my L-I


----------



## Lita

Just finished another bottle of SSI”Passionfruit Flaxseed” leave in and I have 4 bottles left.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Mornin' PJ's!  

Hope all is well in "Stashland"


----------



## BrownBetty

I have a teaspoon of curl dynasty mask left.  It is definitely a repurchase.  I wish they made a larger size.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

BrownBetty said:


> *I have a teaspoon of curl dynasty mask left.  It is definitely a repurchase.  I wish they made a larger size.*


@BrownBetty
I started to buy another jar of this, this weekend during their 20% off Re-Packaging Sale, but I think I have a b/up.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My NurCreations FRW Rinse came today!


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> Mornin' PJ's!
> 
> Hope all is well in "Stashland"


@IDareT'sHair 

hey lady. Everything is going quite well on my stashland for sure  . What about yours? Still growing by leaps and bounds  ?


----------



## Aggie

By the way, I picked up my last Naturelle Grow package from the couriers today. Can't wait to try the Apple Cider Treatment.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Aggie
Ooooo lemme know about the ACV Treatment.  I have been eyeing that one!


----------



## Lita

Hello! EVERYONE. Have a great day.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> Ooooo lemme know about the ACV Treatment.  I have been eyeing that one!


@IDareT'sHair,

Will do love.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Lita
....


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Guess what I found?
@Lita @Aggie @Bette Davis Eyes @Shay72
x4 Jars of As I Am Coconut Cowash
x2 Jars of SM's Purification Hair Mask
Liter of Eulcence Moisture Balance

What have ya'll found lately?

And...I saw some JMonique, BeeMine in my Stash!


----------



## Aggie

I cowashed my hair this morning with Kerastase Therapiste and the jar is now finished. I won't be repurchasing.


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> Guess what I found?
> @Lita @Aggie @Bette Davis Eyes @Shay72
> x4 Jars of As I Am Coconut Cowash
> *x2 Jars of SM's Purification Hair Mask*
> Liter of Eulcence Moisture Balance
> 
> What have ya'll found lately?
> 
> And...I saw some JMonique, BeeMine in my Stash!


@bolded, Say what nah ? Isn't SM Purification Hair Mask discontinued? I'm pretty sure it is  .

Geesh and JMonique has been closed like forever right? I'm not so sure about Beemine however since I never ordered anything from this company.


----------



## Lita

IDareT'sHair said:


> Guess what I found?
> @Lita @Aggie @Bette Davis Eyes @Shay72
> x4 Jars of As I Am Coconut Cowash
> x2 Jars of SM's Purification Hair Mask
> Liter of Eulcence Moisture Balance
> 
> What have ya'll found lately?
> 
> And...I saw some JMonique, BeeMine in my Stash!



@IDareT'sHair WOW!  That’s a good cowash..I think I still have some JMonique at my parents..Beemine had a great oil.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Lita
> ....



@IDareT'sHair Hi! 

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Aggie said:


> *@bolded, Say what nah ? Isn't SM Purification Hair Mask discontinued? I'm pretty sure it is  .
> 
> Geesh and JMonique has been closed like forever right? I'm not so sure about Beemine however since I never ordered anything from this company.*


@Aggie
Yes! Yes! and Yes!  ....


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Lita @Aggie
I know I have a Jar of Darcy Botanicals Pumpkin DC'er too!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I need to STAY in my *Stash* and Never Come Out!


----------



## Lita

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Lita @Aggie
> I know I have a Jar of Darcy Botanicals Pumpkin DC'er too!



@IDareT'sHair Darcy’s  Pumpkin was my number one staple..I really miss her line.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> Yes! Yes! and Yes!  ....


@IDareT'sHair 
I thought so...


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Lita @Aggie
> I know I have a Jar of Darcy Botanicals Pumpkin DC'er too!


@IDareT'sHair 

Okay I'm done .


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> I need to STAY in my *Stash* and Never Come Out!


@IDareT'sHair 

Yes ma'am you do


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Aggie said:


> *Yes ma'am you do*


@Aggie
Gurl....I'm the Queen of the discontinued...

At least I have a lot more "restraint" than I had back in the day! 

Mannnnn.....I gotta get through this stash tho' (For Real)


----------



## naturalyogini

Lita said:


> Naturelle Grow-Delivered
> Sally-Delivered
> Beet Powder-Delivered
> Collagen-Delivered
> Chlorophyll-Delivered
> Amazon-Delivered
> 
> Happy Hair Growing!


I love beet powder.  When I'm tired, it perks me right up.


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> *Mannnnn.....I gotta get through this stash tho' (For Real)*


@IDareT'sHair 

You can do it hon.


----------



## Lita

@naturalyogini Yes,beets give me great energy & today my blood pressure was 110/77 and my oxygen levels was 100%..I will continue taking beet powder or beet chews.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Shay72

I miss Darcy’s and J Monique


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Shay72
Remember Jasmine's?  She had the best Scents evvvvrrrrr


----------



## Shay72

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Shay72
> Remember Jasmine's?  She had the best Scents evvvvrrrrr


Yes, she did


----------



## Lita

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Shay72
> Remember Jasmine's? She had the best Scents evvvvrrrrr



@IDareT'sHair Yes,Jasmines was amazing as well,her products were on point..The good ole days 

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Mornin' PJ's!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Lemme See Nah....
Waiting on:
PJN
Curl Dynasty
Hattache
Neges Banda
NurCreations *replacement*


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My Hattache shipped!


----------



## Aggie

Good Evening everyone. Hope everyone has had a great Father's Day celebration. I sure did with my dad, my brothers who are dads and my nephews who are dads.


----------



## Lita

Aggie said:


> Good Evening everyone. Hope everyone has had a great Father's Day celebration. I sure did with my dad, my brothers who are dads and my nephews who are dads.



@Aggie Thats awesome..I had a fantastic day with my Dad as well..Very blessed.


----------



## Shay72

Good evening! I’m working my way through Ecoslay products too. I like them but since they need to be refrigerated Issa no for me. I forget about them.


----------



## Lita

Ladies look at what I have hiding in my parents cabinets..Lol







Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Lita
I knew you had some!

All - la Ya'll Do!

I have #1 #3 and #4  ...


----------



## Aggie

Lita said:


> Ladies look at my I have hiding in my parents cabinets..Lol
> 
> View attachment 473089
> View attachment 473091
> View attachment 473093
> View attachment 473095
> View attachment 473097
> 
> Happy Hair Growing!


Wow, that Sprouted Curlies look good @Lita


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Lita
> I knew you had some!
> 
> All - la Ya'll Do!
> 
> I have #1 #3 and #4  ...


 :

I have to laugh at you @IDareT'sHair. Wow, #1,#3, and #4 huh?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Aggie said:


> :
> 
> *Wow, #1,#3, and #4 huh?*


@Aggie
Gurl...Ain't that a low down durty-shame?

Sad but true.


----------



## Lita

Aggie said:


> Wow, that Sprouted Curlies look good @Lita



@Aggie Yes,spouted Curlies make some good Dc’s..I found more products 

I will post pictures later 


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Lita
> I knew you had some!
> 
> All - la Ya'll Do!
> 
> I have #1 #3 and #4  ...



@IDareT'sHair I’m glad I’m not in this alone 

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita

Neges Banda-Delivered 
SSI-Delivered 
Honeys Handmade-Delivered 
Amazon”vitamins”-Delivered 

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Lita said:


> *Yes,spouted Curlies make some good Dc’s..I found more products
> *
> I will post pictures later
> 
> 
> Happy Hair Growing!


@Lita
I have not used any of my Sprouted Curlies DC'ers yet.  

I cannot wait to use it and I'm so glad it is part of my Stash.

It gets "great" reviews! 

I'm sad it got discontinued, although that was "suppose" to be temporary.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Lita @Aggie
I'm happy I still have a bunch of *discontinued* products and product lines like: Claudie's, BeeMine, Darcy's, Sprouted Curlies, MyHoneyChild and a few others.

It's a WIN!


----------



## Aggie

I finished up another jar of ProGel Max Styling Gel. I have a few backups and will be ordering some more maybe in a month's time or two.


----------



## Lita

Here are the 2nd bunch of products I have at my parents..I didn’t get to the ones in the refrigerator..Lol 








Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Lita
> I have not used any of my Sprouted Curlies DC'ers yet.
> 
> I cannot wait to use it and I'm so glad it is part of my Stash.
> 
> It gets "great" reviews!
> 
> I'm sad it got discontinued, although that was "suppose" to be temporary.



@IDareT'sHair I have used 2 of the Dc’s with great success..Will use them while I’m visiting my parents...Great moisture & slip.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Lita
Lawd....You got a whole 'nother Stash at Mom & Dad's


----------



## Lita

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Lita
> Lawd....You got a whole 'nother Stash at Mom & Dad's



@IDareT'sHair I know..I’m terrible but I’m getting better..I think

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Lita *cough* Speaking of Stashes....  @Bette Davis Eyes @Aggie

WE could all: Pre-Poo, Wash, Deep Condition, Wig-ize, Protein-ize, Restructur-ize, Oil-ize, Henna-ize, Moistur-ize, Textur-ize, Color-ize, Olaplex-ize 3 or 4 entire Villages,


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Waiting on:
Neges Banda
Product Junkie Naturals
Hattache


----------



## Lita

Waiting on-
Henna Sooq

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Lita
My Neges Banda came today!

Waiting on:
Hattache
Product Junkie Naturals
Curl Dynasty
Sorenzo*just bought tonight*


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My Hattache came = x1 SSI Juicy Mask @GGsKin

Thinking about doing the Juicy Mask and putting the Juicy Shot on top!


----------



## GGsKin

IDareT'sHair said:


> My Hattache came = x1 SSI Juicy Mask @GGsKin
> 
> Thinking about doing the Juicy Mask and putting the Juicy Shot on top!


@IDareT'sHair  Sounds like your hair is about to be on thanking you


----------



## Lita

Henna Sooq-Delivered 
Ulta-Shipped

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@GGsKin 
You're the reason I bought the Mask!  

Love the Juicy Moisture Shots - so I have high hopes for this one too.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My Grace Eleyae should be here today.  My Curls Dynasty is also out For Delivery!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My Curl Dynasty came.  Need to check on my Slaps.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Got in on that Curl Origin 50% Sale.  Got b/ups (nothing new)


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My Sarenzo came today (x2 of the Pre-Poo's) the Fenugreek one and I think the other was an Amla one.

My x2 Slap Caps also came!  (x1 Navy x1 Wine from B1G1 Free) I ventured out from my usual black and gray ones.

Waiting on:
PJN (got some apology email about her shipping issues - I glazed over reading it  *rolls eyes* )
Curl Origin (placed today)
HennaSooq (placed today)

@Lita @Bette Davis Eyes


----------



## Shay72

Ordering the steamer and NurCreations in two weeks. I’m excited! The steamer will be right on time because I’m doing my mid year hair detox. FB reminded me I did my big chop 11 years ago today. Whew Chile, time flies.


----------



## Aggie

My 5 SSI leave-ins are here and packed away until later since they are all back-ups.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Aggie @Shay72 
....


----------



## Aggie

Just bought 4 wigs from ebonyline.com.


----------



## Aggie

Also just used up 1 more jar of my Progel Max Styling Gel. I really love this gel but giving it a break because I will be wearing wigs for a few weeks. So no need for the gel for now.


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie @Shay72
> ....


@IDareT'sHair 
Hey lady


----------



## gorgeoushair

Aggie said:


> Just bought 4 wigs from ebonyline.com.


Which ones?


----------



## Aggie

gorgeoushair said:


> Which ones?


These are the ones I bought:​​VANESSA EXPRESS WEAVE HALF WIG LA JAY x2​In ColorT4/30 and Color 1

OUTRE WIGPOP SYNTHETIC FULL WIG - CHRISETTE x2​in Color DXGDNAM and Color 1


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Bette Davis Eyes @Lita and anyone else?

Did anybody order any Product Junkie Naturals (PJN) during Juneteenth?  I am still waiting on my order.  

She sent something out on 07/02.  Still no Ship Notice


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

I just got my shipping notice today.  I ordered 4 items. @IDareT'sHair


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Bette Davis Eyes 
Yeah...  

I got mine too.  After I emailed her.  *cough, cough*

btw: I ordered x3 of the Pumpkin DC'ers


----------



## Aggie

Just used and finished a bottle of Castor Cayena Scalp Drops on my scalp


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Bette Davis Eyes 
It appears my PJN is still sitting on her kitchen table somewhere.  

Label Created Awaiting USPS


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Bette Davis Eyes
> It appears my PJN is still sitting on her kitchen table somewhere.
> Label Created Awaiting USPS



My tracking is  moving.  It says delivery on the 14th  @IDareT'sHair


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Bette Davis Eyes said:


> *My tracking is  moving.  It says delivery on the 14th*


@Bette Davis Eyes 
Sadly, mine is not.


----------



## Aggie

The tracking label for my wigs from ebonyline.com was created yesterday. I sure hope they don't stay in their warehouse another week before they move  .


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My Hattache Shipped = x2 SSI Products


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Bette Davis Eyes 
Seeing some movement on my PJN.  Hattache and PJN should be here Mon & Tues


----------



## Shay72

Negesbanda has arrived. It was an impulse purchase but like always, no regrets!


----------



## Shay72

Steamer ordered and it has shipped. I’ll never go without again


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Shay72
Good to see You! 

Hope your Hair is doing good this Summer.  

Glad you replaced your Steamer!!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Used Up:
x1 Curl Dynasty Overmight Hair Mask (x2 b/ups...I think?)


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Bette Davis Eyes 
My Curl Origin arrived today!


----------



## Aggie

I threw out a bottle of expired Dudley's PCA Moisture Retainer and a bottle of Brahmi Oil, pewwww!


----------



## Aggie

I collected my 4 wigs from the courier on Thursday. I love the La Jay but the short Chriselle ones - I have to work them a bit before I can wear them.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Aggie said:


> *I threw out a bottle of expired Dudley's PCA Moisture Retainer and a bottle of Brahmi Oil, pewwww!*


@Aggie
My Stunna DC'er looks separated.   Smells fine though. Haven't thrown it out yet. 

I may stir it up and see what happens


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> My Stunna DC'er looks separated.   Smells fine though. Haven't thrown it out yet.
> 
> I may stir it up and see what happens


@IDareT'sHair 

Yours might be fine if it still smells okay. I would wonder if it will still be effective though


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Aggie said:


> *Yours might be fine if it still smells okay. I would wonder if it will still be effective though *


@Aggie
I'll let you know "if" I decide to use it


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My Alikay Naturals (Cowash Conditioner) b/up came today.  

I forgot I bought it.


----------



## Aggie

I just bought 2 more wigs from ebonyline.com

I bought 2 of the Vanessa Super Diana in the color SAND. I think I will be taking a break from wig purchases for a while since in total for this month alone, I bought 6.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Aggie said:


> *I think I will be taking a break from wig purchases for a while since in total for this month alone, I bought 6.*


@Aggie
......


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> ......


@IDareT'sHair,

I know it's time to quit. I should be ashamed of myself. I have far too many wigs for this one head of mine


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Aggie said:


> * I have far too many wigs for this one head of mine *


@Aggie
We could "ALL" change the word _Wigs_ for = DC'ers, Creams, Butters, Oil, Leave-Ins, 'Poos, Cleansers the list goes on & on.

So....I get it Sis.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Shay72

Neges Banda 20% = SUMMER20


----------



## Shay72

Thanks @IDareT'sHair!

I’m looking for ya’lls favorite cowashes /cleansing cowashes. I went back to shampoo which Issa no for Shay Shay. She ain’t having it . She tired of me right now. On the ground or online. Either is fine. TIA.


----------



## Shay72

Also @IDareT'sHair please give me a list of these cream rinses I’m seeing you use too. TIA


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Shay72
You know there are several Goodt Cleansers out there (in no particular order):
Curl Junkie Daily Fix
Curls & Potions Chebe Cleansing Conditioner
Naturelle Grow's Cleansing Conditioners
NurCreations Cleansing Conditioner
HennaSooq Cleansing Conditioners
Alikay Naturals Cleanse Me
KeraVada's Maz
Curl Origin Chocolate Cleansing Conditioners
Camille Rose Cleansing Hair Milks
Chocolate Kinkz & Kurla Clay Wash
Soultanicals Master Cleanse Clay
Sarenzo Cleay Wash
Hairveda's Cleansing Conditioner
Koils By Nature Detixifying Mango Mint
Cream of Nature's Argan Cowash

The Cream Rinse I was using for a Final Rinse Out: (when needed)
Shea Moisture's Weightless Moisture Cream Rinse
Miss Jessie's Cowash
Jane Carter's Cleansing


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Shay72 
I recently found like x4 Jars of SM's Purification Clay Mask (Original) in my Stash, so I'll be using that to Cowash with too  .


----------



## Shay72

Thank you @IDareT'sHair


----------



## Shay72

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Shay72
> You know there are several Goodt Cleansers out there (in no particular order):
> Curl Junkie Daily Fix
> Curls & Potions Chebe Cleansing Conditioner
> Naturelle Grow's Cleansing Conditioners
> NurCreations Cleansing Conditioner
> HennaSooq Cleansing Conditioners
> Alikay Naturals Cleanse Me
> KeraVada's Maz
> Curl Origin Chocolate Cleansing Conditioners
> Camille Rose Cleansing Hair Milks
> Chocolate Kinkz & Kurla Clay Wash
> Soultanicals Master Cleanse Clay
> Sarenzo Cleay Wash
> Hairveda's Cleansing Conditioner
> Koils By Nature Detixifying Mango Mint
> Cream of Nature's Argan Cowash
> 
> The Cream Rinse I was using for a Final Rinse Out: (when needed)
> Shea Moisture's Weightless Moisture Cream Rinse
> Miss Jessie's Cowash
> Jane Carter's Cleansing


I’m looking at: 
-Naturelle Grow-I used to love her stuff
-Alikay Naturals 
-Curl Junkie
-Chocolate Kinkz & Curls-They have a few clay washes I want to try


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Shay72 
Excellent Choices


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> We could "ALL" change the word _Wigs_ for = DC'ers, Creams, Butters, Oil, Leave-Ins, 'Poos, Cleansers the list goes on & on.
> 
> So....I get it Sis.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Aggie said:


>


@Aggie
Now...You know I'm right  ....


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> Now...You know I'm right  ....


@IDareT'sHair 

Yes I do. You are so right.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

So my Girl+Hair DC'er came yesterday.   It's Pimento & Castor Oil.  It's a b/up.


----------



## divachyk

Shay72 said:


> Thanks @IDareT'sHair!
> 
> I’m looking for ya’lls favorite cowashes /cleansing cowashes. I went back to shampoo which Issa no for Shay Shay. She ain’t having it . She tired of me right now. On the ground or online. Either is fine. TIA.


Hi Shay! I am doing the opposite of you. My hair has been preferring shampoo over co-wash and co-cleansers. I seem to get better moisture retention from conditioning after shampooing.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My Sprouted Curlies Shipped @Bette Davis Eyes


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My Hairgarten (Cowashes) arrived!  Yasssss....I forgat I bought it.


----------



## Shay72

divachyk said:


> Hi Shay! I am doing the opposite of you. My hair has been preferring shampoo over co-wash and co-cleansers. I seem to get better moisture retention from conditioning after shampooing.


Hello! @divachyk! My hair is dry AF right now. I’ve added the steamer back into my routine and I see a huge difference already. I may shampoo once a month….we’ll see but I’m scared  . I’m going to try a few of the Naturelle Grow cleansing conditioners. If I like them I will get the gallons.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72 said:


> Hello! My hair is dry AF right now  . *I’m going to try a few of the Naturelle Grow cleansing conditioners. If I like them I will get the gallons.*


@Shay72
You will  

Mango & Berries and Slippery Elm Marshmallow are Bomb


----------



## rileypak

Hey everyone!
Hope y'all are doing okay
 

I'm close to using up a BB Fatty Coconut Cleansing Hair Froth and trying to decide if I'm going to force it or let it go. Definitely not a repurchase.

My hair and scalp just do better with a clarifying sulfate poo or African black soap poo. Sulfate free just don't cut it for me.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@rileypak
....


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Used Up:
x1 HennaSooq Rosemary, Tangerine, Sage Cleansing Conditioner
x1 SM's Weightless Moisture Creme Rinse

*back ups of both*


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My Sprouted Curlies Order #1 is "Out For Delivery" @Bette Davis Eyes


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

I received mine yesterday @IDareT'sHair


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Bette Davis Eyes
Both Orders came today!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Greetings Ladies!

Grabbed a couple items from Sarenzo's $9 Summer Sale.  (All b/ups, I think?)  I got the Fenugreek and FRW Pre-Poo and the Amla Pre-Poo (b/ups) and I got a couple Deep Conditioners.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

I forgot about that sale @IDareT'sHair


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Used Up:
x1 Curls & Potions Chebe Cleansing (I think I may have a b/up or 2)
x1 APB Ultra Conditioning Souffle (I think I may have a b/up or 2)

I opened x1 16 oz MHC "Olive You" Yes.....I said MHC "Olive You"


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Bette Davis Eyes said:


> *I forgot about that sale*


@Bette Davis Eyes 
I'll send you something


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I think I am just waiting on Sarenzo.


----------



## divachyk

Shay72 said:


> Hello! @divachyk! My hair is dry AF right now. I’ve added the steamer back into my routine and I see a huge difference already. I may shampoo once a month….we’ll see but I’m scared  . I’m going to try a few of the Naturelle Grow cleansing conditioners. If I like them I will get the gallons.


Been offline for about a week or so. Is it feeling better now?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Bette Davis Eyes 
My Sarenzo is out for Delivery! 

Waiting now on PJN.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Bette Davis Eyes
> *My Sarenzo is out for Delivery!
> 
> Waiting now on PJN. *


My Sarenzo was returned to the P.O. for incomplete address or some mess like that.


----------



## Shay72

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Shay72
> You will
> 
> Mango & Berries and Slippery Elm Marshmallow are Bomb


I’m waiting to see if she has a Labor Day sale. If not, I’ll grab a few a go from there.


----------



## Shay72

divachyk said:


> Been offline for about a week or so. Is it feeling better now?


Yes, ma’am it is. Thank goodness. And I just followed the instructions to do a cleanse on the hair steamer itself. Trying to keep this one working .


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

My shescentit arrived with no update or anything.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Bette Davis Eyes 
Sarenzo came today!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Bette Davis Eyes 
Bought "more" PJN.  

The order I placed on 08-19 is _"Still Awaiting Fulfillment"_

Hopefully, both orders will arrive soon.


----------



## Lita

Shay72 said:


> I’m waiting to see if she has a Labor Day sale. If not, I’ll grab a few a go from there.



@Shay72 I hope she does have a LABOR Day sale..I need to repurchase some of my favorites from her.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Lita 

 .....


----------



## Lita

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Lita
> 
> .....



@IDareT'sHair Hello!!  

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I placed x2 orders w/PJN.  They were already late shipping, but now, I think Ida has given them an additional reason to be late. @Bette Davis Eyes

They already do not have the best ship times and very frustrating to deal with.    The 1st order was placed 08-19.

I may be taking them off my list permanently (regardless of the Sales)


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Yup. She just needs more help and even though I love her line , I cant do it. I might purchase one a year because J's hair thrives with the max hydration leave in @IDareT'sHair


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Bette Davis Eyes
I got a *"PRE"* Ship Notice (which buys another week or 2

Umm...Yeah...I will be re-evaluating that Line 

Waiting months been done played out


----------



## Shay72

@Lita 
25% off Naturelle Grow. Regular size products. No code needed


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Okay.. Im done. 

I probably wont participate in Black Friday this year unless Negesbanda drops new items.  Im going to do inventory this weekend and either sell or give away some items.


I only want to use SSI, Negesbanda  and QB mainly. The rest will rotate in during the warmer weathers when I wash every 2-3 days. During the winter I only wash weekly and thats if my hair is loose.


----------



## beautyaddict1913

Hey y’all! I haven’t been in here in so long that I feel like I need to come in here and ask if y’all still got room for ol Eddie Kane lol. I hope all is well and that yall are still enjoying your healthy hair journeys!!


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

@Hey @beautyaddict1913  Hope all is well with you.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

beautyaddict1913 said:


> Hey y’all! I haven’t been in here in so long that I feel like I need to come in here and ask if y’all still got room for ol Eddie Kane lol. I hope all is well and that yall are still enjoying your healthy hair journeys!!


@beautyaddict1913 
....


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My:
QB
Hennasooq
Curl Dynasty
Soultanicals

Shipped!


----------



## beautyaddict1913

IDareT'sHair said:


> @beautyaddict1913
> ....


Heyyyyy luv!!! Miss you guys!!


----------



## beautyaddict1913

Bette Davis Eyes said:


> @Hey @beautyaddict1913  Hope all is well with you.


Heyyyyy luv! Thank you!! I’m over here stalking your posts so I can see what I need to buy next lol.


----------



## Shay72

Now that’s how you do things! Ordered my Naturelle Grow on Sunday. Delivered on a Thursday.


----------



## Shay72

Bette Davis Eyes said:


> Okay.. Im done.
> 
> I probably wont participate in Black Friday this year unless Negesbanda drops new items.  Im going to do inventory this weekend and either sell or give away some items.
> 
> 
> I only want to use SSI, Negesbanda  and QB mainly. The rest will rotate in during the warmer weathers when I wash every 2-3 days. During the winter I only wash weekly and thats if my hair is loose.


I hear you. I’ve been almost exclusively using Negesbanda with some Alikay Naturals and Sunny in Denbigh thrown in. Imma try out Naturelle Grow which I used in the past and make some decisions.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Shay72 @Bette Davis Eyes 
No decisions to be made over here until I get control of my Stash, so I will press on using everything I have in my Stash. 

Maybe by *2025* I can make those types of decisions.  ...


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

@Shay72  what do you like from Sunny ?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My:
PJN came today.  Not sure if it's #1 or #2?

I have another Order that is suppose to be delivered on the 14th.  

OAN:  My HennaSooq, Soultanicals came and I "think" Curl Dynasty.


----------



## Shay72

Bette Davis Eyes said:


> @Shay72  what do you like from Sunny ?


The deep conditioner is what I love the best. It’s messy but gets the job done. I think the liquid leave in might be the ish too but I haven’t used it consistently enough. Everything else I don’t get the hype.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Bette Davis Eyes @rileypak
When's the APB Sale?


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Today @IDareT'sHair @rileypak   NOW


----------



## IDareT'sHair

So...I didn't get any APB

Recently, every time I think about making random hair purchases, I think about my stash and stop myself

I had a Sarenzo Cart, Curl Origin Cart, APB Cart etc.....and didn't get any of it

I gotta stay in this Stash


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Im waiting on my PJN order. Should be delivered today.

 My last week orders arent looking for them because its more of a reup than a need. Waiting on Oujoi, APB body items and vitacost


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Bette Davis Eyes 
...  

Workin' on that box


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Shay72
Hey Shay - Did you ever get those Gallons from NG? 

I see on their website, they are offering a lot of Gallons now.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I purchased the $10.00 Curl Box (Non-Subscription) = $16 w/Shipping
Uncle Funky's Daughter Box Thermal Protection x5 Full Size Products


----------



## Shay72

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Shay72
> Hey Shay - Did you ever get those Gallons from NG?
> 
> I see on their website, they are offering a lot of Gallons now.


No, but I will be because of course I love the co cleansers.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72 said:


> *No, but I will be because of course I love the co cleansers.*


@Shay72 
 Yeah, those Cleansing Conditioners are everything.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Okay, so my UFD CURLBOX came.  Non-Subscription.  x5 Full-Size Products for $25.00 (including Shipping).  

I did buy another Non-Subscription CURLBOX - Curl Dynasty x5 Full Size Deal.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Hey PJ's!


----------



## BrownBetty

Hey @IDareT'sHair


----------



## Shay72

Thinking about Black Friday. I think I just plan to go in on Negesbanda. That may be it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Hi @BrownBetty  ..... 

@Shay72
I've already bought:
QB (BRBC 16oz) and a couple Slap Caps (B1G1 Free) x2 Curlbox (Non-Subscription packages i.e. Curl Dynasty and Uncle Funky's Daughter) - I should say this is the entire extent of my BF 2022 purchases, but why kid myself.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Used Up:
x1 HTN Growth Lotion (sure I have a b/up or two)
x1 Claudie's Hair Frappe (I have other Claudie Products - but don't think I have any more Hair Frappe)


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Imma stay on my Use Up Grind and not try to overdo it BF 2021.  Don't need a doggone thang.


----------



## BrownBetty

IDareT'sHair said:


> Imma stay on my Use Up Grind and not try to overdo it BF 2021.  Don't need a doggone thang.


I need to look at my stash,  I may need leave in, shampoo, and (scalp) oil.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@BrownBetty 
Imma take it real easy 2021.


----------



## Aggie

I finished using up a jar of NG Marshmallow Root/Slippery Elm DC last Sunday - I forgot to list it here.


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @BrownBetty





IDareT'sHair said:


> Imma take it real easy 2021.



@IDareT'sHair 
 

Okay, if you say so


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Aggie said:


> *Okay, if you say so*


@Aggie
Ooooo No You Didn't! *rolls neck & sucks teef*

Well....glad I said what I said in what did you buy this week!


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> Ooooo No You Didn't! *rolls neck & sucks teef*
> 
> Well....glad I said what I said in what did you buy this week!


@IDareT'sHair 

You better go hide in that hole cause you know you can't say no to a good sale. I ain't mad though coz I'm just as bad you are. I can't even lie


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Aggie said:


> *You better go hide in that hole cause you know you can't say no to a good sale. I ain't mad though coz I'm just as bad you are. I can't even lie *


@Aggie
I know Girl. 

We are terrible. 

I seldom stick to my list, so it makes no sense to keep making them!

But, I try.

It will be very light.  Unless it's 40 & Over, I ain't bitin'.


----------



## Shay72

I was like wait a minute “you have insufficient privileges”. It was easy to renew.

Grabbed a Mane Choice Koolaid and Shea Moisture Reconstructor to get me though until Black Friday. Never used these products before. I hope Shay Shay don’t CTFU. I need to start working on my list.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72 said:


> I was like wait a minute “you have insufficient privileges”. It was easy to renew.
> 
> Grabbed a Mane Choice Koolaid and Shea Moisture Reconstructor to get me though until Black Friday. Never used these products before. I hope Shay Shay don’t CTFU. I need to start working on my list.


@Shay72 
Did you get any Neges Banda?


----------



## Shay72

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Shay72
> Did you get any Neges Banda?


No, I plan to get it on Black Friday. Hopefully there is  a sale.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Shay72
I made a small purchase during the "Free Shipping" Sale she just had.  I picked up a jar of that Kreyola Double Butter Creme.


----------



## divachyk

Ladies! 

Swinging thru to see how your BF lists are shaping up. I will buy some Camille Rose but that's about all I will allow myself to indulge on as it's the only brand that I've consistently stayed with throughout the years.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@divachyk 
....


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Today Used Up:
x1 AE Garlic DC'er (x1 b/up)
x1 NG Emu & Argan (I "might" have a b/up buried deep down in my stash?)


----------



## BrownBetty

Only you all would get this:

I met up with friends for brunch.  I haven't seen them in a bit, pandemic and all.  Sooo one friend is now wearing wash and gos, I support the transition to  natural hair .  Problem is her hair look kinda terrible.  She is holding onto heat damage.  You can see that her roots are gorg then there are these long straight scraggly ends.  I told her that I liked the look and that she should think about going shorter so her curls could actually curl.  She told me that she already had a trim and that her hair is just like that.  It straighten easily... girl no that is heat damage and your hairdresser aint ish for letting you walk out like that.  She was snippy about it.  I let it go.

I was annoyed that I went against my usually rule of minding my business but I don't like my people to be out in the wild look a mess. I'll keep my mouth shut from here on out.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Mornin' Ladies!  

I pray all is well with you & yours!  

Hopefully, I will slow walk BF.  

Right now SSI is probably the only think I'll get (if that).  I'm certainly hoping that's the case. 

I've been buying stuff here & there and I honestly cannot justify another Product purchase.


----------



## BrownBetty

Hey hey @IDareT'sHair 
SSI is the list, nothing else


----------



## IDareT'sHair

BrownBetty said:


> *Hey hey
> SSI is the list, nothing else*


@BrownBetty 
....
I have pretty much bought everything I want/need. 

Folks got them Sales out errrrrrly!

It'll hafta' be 40%-50% before I bite at anything else.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Hey PJ's!  ....

Did the 2021 BF thing.  Hopefully, I'm done. 

I'll take a look at CM and see what folks talmbout if anything.

I have to work on this stash in the New Year, so that will be my focus.

I hope everyone had a Blessed Thanks-giving


----------



## divachyk

Good Morning Ladies, hope everyone had a nice Thanksgiving and a great Black Friday. I have not hauled in years but did on yesterday. It felt good and like old times. While my purchases were few, they were mighty.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Picked up a "few" little things for Small Business Saturday


----------



## BrownBetty

I Reupped on kinky tresses oil.  Thassit. I was tempted by ssi but resisted.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@BrownBetty


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Received Ship Notices from:
Oyin Handmade
The Mane Choice
Liquid Gold


----------



## BrownBetty

Nothing from kinky tresses yet


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Here's what came so far:
Oyin Handmade
The Mane Choice
Henna Sooq
Liquid Gold

*I don't even remember what I bought during BF - but I do know it wasn't much* 

I did most of mine before BF


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My SheScentIt arrived on Monday


----------



## BrownBetty

BrownBetty said:


> Nothing from kinky tresses yet



It came.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

BrownBetty said:


> *It came.*


@BrownBetty 
That was the only thing you were waiting on right? 

*i think all my stuff is in as well, didn't do much.*


----------



## BrownBetty

IDareT'sHair said:


> @BrownBetty
> That was the only thing you were waiting on right?
> 
> *i think all my stuff is in as well, didn't do much.*


Yes. I didn't get much of anything this year.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Only thing I’m waiting on is SSI and Camille Rose

I received my SSI tracking information last night but nothing from CR other than an email with about a two week timeframe due to a lot of orders.  I didn’t order a lot this year though.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Bette Davis Eyes 
My SSI came 12.06.21 (Monday)


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I need to open my BF Hair Boxes and put stuff away


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

My shescentit arrived. Just waiting on Camille Rose.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Made a little Sarenzo Purchase.  Off to look at TMC's 40% No Code Needed Sale.  Not sure if I'll get anything tho'


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Bette Davis Eyes 
Well it _"seems"_   I made a little PJN purchase I forgot about.  Two Pumpkin & Caramel Ayurvedic Pre-Poo's.  

Well anyway, it _seems_ it shipped.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

IDareT'sHair said:


> *Made a little Sarenzo Purchase.  Off to look at TMC's 40% No Code Needed Sale.  Not sure if I'll get anything tho'*


I ended up getting x2 Cranberry Rose Clay Cowashes.  They've shipped as well. @Bette Davis Eyes


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Im waiting on Camille Rose from cyber Monday still.
New orders from PJN and Miss Jessie’s. @IDareT'sHair


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Bette Davis Eyes said:


> *Im waiting on Camille Rose from cyber Monday sti*ll.


@Bette Davis Eyes  Rolls Eyes Hard  ...


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

They must have heard me. Got a shipping notification today.  @IDareT'sHair


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Bette Davis Eyes said:


> *They must have heard me. Got a shipping notification today.*


@Bette Davis Eyes 
  ....


----------



## divachyk

IDareT'sHair said:


> Today Used Up:
> x1 AE Garlic DC'er (x1 b/up)
> x1 NG Emu & Argan (I "might" have a b/up buried deep down in my stash?)


I'm almost done with my AE Garlic. No backups. I don't DC much any more so I'm drying DCing to use up stuff.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Waiting on  Miss Jessies, Ingredients to do for ( hopefully), and PJN ( dont expect it anytime soon)


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Bette Davis Eyes 
My PJN _stumbled_ up in here today.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Bette Davis Eyes said:


> Waiting on  Miss Jessies, Ingredients to do for ( hopefully), and PJN ( dont expect it anytime soon)


Received Miss Jessie’s. Waiting on PJN , Ingredients and a new order from Tangles and Beyond.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

HI Ladies!

Been tryna' use stuff up and have a b/up for just about errrthang.  May report later.

Tryna' work on this very complicated Stash.

I also have some KBN coming.  Just a Jar of DC'er.  Other than that, been tryna' stay off these PJ Skeets outchere


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Bette Davis Eyes
My SSI is out for delivery (Order placed 12-31).  I forgot I bought something from them.  I bought the new Sugarberry Clay Wash and DC'er.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

I’m only waiting on good ole PJN. @IDareT'sHair
Oh wait. Tangles and Beyond and Ingredients to die for.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Bette Davis Eyes said:


> *I’m only waiting on good ole PJN. *


@Bette Davis Eyes 
I made a PJN Cart 3-4 times yesterday and never Hit Paynah.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My Komaza Protein came and also Koils By Nature Sage & Lemongrass DC'er.  Both are new products for me.  I have tried other things in both Lines

@Bette Davis Eyes


----------



## BrownBetty

Hey ladies! Nothing happening on this end.  No new products, I have bought hair I plan to braid my hair, first time in years.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Used up:
Curls Blueberry & Mint Scalp Tea (coupla' b/ups)

Also Used up:
BelNouvo G.R.O. Flaxseed & Nettle Creme (I don't think I have a b/up and this is discontinued)


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Used up:
x1 Sarenzo Quinoa & Bamboo Protein DC'er (may have a b/up?)


----------



## Shay72

Happy New Year everyone! I haven’t bought anything since that trip to Walgreens. Imma need to buy something soon. Most likely it will be Negès Banda.


----------



## Shay72

Or it could be a good time to finally try NurCreations.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

or both @Shay72


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Ingredients to die for is struggling with shortages in supplies.  They sent me a tracking label but its only one item shipping.  I keep forgetting everyone is struggling with getting supplies.

PJN sent me a tracking label. It updated finally but the snow storm here is probably going to delay a lot of stuff.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72 said:


> *Most likely it will be Negès Banda*.





Shay72 said:


> *Or it could be a good time to finally try NurCreations.*





Bette Davis Eyes said:


> *or both *



*@Shay72 @Bette Davis Eyes 
*
Now That's Real Talk! Right There  

Definitely BOTH


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Bette Davis Eyes 
....


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Hola jellybean  How are you doing @IDareT'sHair


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Bette Davis Eyes said:


> *Hola jellybean  How are you doing*


@Bette Davis Eyes 
Doing Good Sis!

Thanks for asking!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Bette Davis Eyes 
'22 is gone be the year I break down this stash

I mean it!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Clawd......focusing on 2022.  

Tryna' seriously work on this stash.  I bought a ST'icals GC at the end of '21.  Not sure when I will use it.  What I want is OOS


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Bette Davis Eyes 
Good Murnin'


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Bette Davis Eyes

I grabbed some Sarenzo.  x3 of the Ayurvedic Glaze. I wanna comp it to HV's Almond Glaze


I did find a jar of it in my Stash.  Hopefully there is more


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Ayurvedic glaze @IDareT'sHair   What’s that???????


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Dang. It has coconut oil as the first ingredient @IDareT'sHair


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Bette Davis Eyes 
Really Love the Sarenzo Ayurvedic.  Smells Delicious.  I can't wait for another Sale, I'll buy the Balms: Alma and the Fenugreek one.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Used Up:
SSI's Tropical Coconut & Rice Milk DC'er (I think this has been discontinued? I shole hope I have a b/up in my Stash.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Did grab a bottle of HennaSooq Clay Wash during her B-Day Sale also Koils By Nature Growth Drops during a recent Sale. (KBN arrived)


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Been using Koils By Nature's Sage & Lemongrass Growth Oil (will pick up a few more bottles next Sale)


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Used Up:
x1 MHC Olive You DC'er (I'm sure I have another one in my Stash - someplace)  
x1 KBN Sage & Lemongrass Growth Oil (x1 b/up)


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Hi Ladies! 

@Bette Davis Eyes 

I used my ST'icals GC I purchased before BF and got x2 products for $4.00 (Not including shipping).  I paid $9 for a $20 GC.


----------



## rileypak

Haven't used up anything because I've been extremely lazy with my hair beyond detangling and spritzing with water. Trying to get back in the swing though.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@rileypak

 .....


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Hey Ladies!

So I jumped on the last Sarenzo Sale and got x2 Body Lotions (or Creamy Oils - don't remember which, in Chocolate Orchid).  They sent me a sample and I just had to get a Full Size. 

I also got the Quinoa & Bamboo Protein Treatment (Staple and b/up to the b/up).

ETA:  I said all that to say, it was delivered today


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Used Up:
x1 Burdock Root & Biotin Pomade (no b/ups - but I have _others_ from this line)


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Mornin' Ladies!

I did buy a couple thangs during ST'icals 30% "Soul Bloom" Sale! 

It has already shipped.  Their "ship times" have been excellent lately.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Bette Davis Eyes 
What You Doin'?

What You Buyin'?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My ST'icals came today.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Picked Up:
x2 Curls Blueberry & Mint Scalp Tea (b/ups)


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Only thing I bought was the stunnababez rice water leave in for my kinky twist. This is my last protective style before I start wearing my hair out.

I need to purge my hair room , lol @IDareT'sHair


----------



## Aggie

Just finished a bottle of SSI Baobab Curl Enhancer Shake and pulled out a bottle of SSI Tahiti Cocktail Leave-In Smoothie to use. I have no more of the SSI Baobab and even though I loved it, I'm not sure if I will repurchase it as yet. For now I have a few SSI leave-ins that I can go through before re-upping any of it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Bought some SSI Sugarberry Clay Wash (or whatever it's called) x2 Bottles

Didn't partake in the PJN Clearance @Bette Davis Eyes  Just couldn't do it.  Wouldn't mind getting some Sarenzo but 20% and $9.00 Shipping ain't working for me today.

@Aggie


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> Bought some SSI Sugarberry Clay Wash (or whatever it's called) x2 Bottles
> 
> Didn't partake in the PJN Clearance @Bette Davis Eyes  Just couldn't do it.  Wouldn't mind getting some Sarenzo but 20% and $9.00 Shipping ain't working for me today.
> 
> @Aggie


@IDareT'sHair 

Hey lady. how are ya ?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Aggie 
Girl you had me confused bumping that old U1B1 Thread


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Hey PJ's! 

Pulled out what I hope isn't my last x3 bottles of XCel 21

I am going to need to be very cautious with these especially since they seem to be discontinued.

smh


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> Girl you had me confused bumping that old U1B1 Thread


 

@IDareT'sHair, been gone away too long  . I was not even paying attention


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Aggie said:


> *been gone away too long  . I was not even paying attention*


@Aggie 
.....


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I think I'm only waiting on SSI (the new Sugarberry & Honey Clay Wash). 

Sounds like its going to be amazing.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Waiting on:
SSI
HennaSooq


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> .....


@IDareT'sHair  

What are you up to?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Aggie
Nothing much!

My SSI Sugarberry & Honey Clay Wash Came yesterday!  I think the little things I ordered and waiting on has shipped.


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> Nothing much!
> 
> *My SSI Sugarberry & Honey Clay Wash* Came yesterday!  I think the little things I ordered and waiting on has shipped.


What is the bolded @IDareT'sHair. Is it anything like JMonique's clay mud wash?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Aggie said:


> *is the bolded s it anything like JMonique's clay mud wash?*


@Aggie
It just came a day or two ago.  Check it out on SSI's website = Sugarberry & Honey Clay.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My Oyin Glide Detangler was delivered today


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> It just came a day or two ago.  Check it out on SSI's website = Sugarberry & Honey Clay.


Okay will do hon.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

So my:
SSI came
Oyin
HennaSooq

*not waiting on anything else*   Tryna' decide if I'll buy anything during the MDay Sales.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Hey guys
It's been forever but I'm still using stuff up. I've been behaving and not over buying so I can now officially hand in my PJ card lol


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> Hey guys
> It's been forever but I'm still using stuff up. I've been behaving and not over buying so I can now officially hand in my PJ card lol


@curlyhersheygirl

I wanna hand my PJ Card in too!  Soon, I hope.  

You are my Inspiration, because you know how your Stash had me traumatized. 

I think it scarred me for life! ,,,,

And I said if I know Curly and the Curl-Fam can do it, so can I.

I have not been over buying at all, and have no desire to do so.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> 
> I wanna hand my PJ Card in too!  Soon, I hope.
> 
> You are my Inspiration, because you know how your Stash had me traumatized.
> 
> I think it scarred me for life! ,,,,
> 
> And I said if I know Curly and the Curl-Fam can do it, so can I.
> 
> I have not been over buying at all, and have no desire to do so.


 I know sis. Using everything up seemed so impossible back then but we did it. 

I miss trying new things though, I must admit but we're trying to be good.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> I know sis. Using everything up seemed so impossible back then but we did it.
> 
> I miss trying new things though, I must admit but we're trying to be good.


@curlyhersheygirl
Gurl....There's so much "New" stuff out there. 

And old favs like SSI, Sarenzo, Oyin etc...always creating "new" things, you can stay in that perpetual cycle.....


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Sprouted Curlies - Picked Up:
x2 Avocado & Kale Overnight Mask
x1 Peachy Honey Butter Melt Mask


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Hi PJ's: 

I did a 2nd Sprouted Curlies purchase (which came yesterday) - along with:
UFD (DC'er)
Koils By Nature Lemongrass & Sage Scalp Drops


----------



## Aggie

curlyhersheygirl said:


> Hey guys
> It's been forever but I'm still using stuff up. I've been behaving and not over buying so I can now officially hand in my PJ card lol


Congrats @curlyhersheygirl,

I joined you in this effort about a year ago. I have been very strong in resisting purchasing products I cannot use in a timely fashion. Plus I don't wash my hair as often anymore because I keep it braided down under my wigs and only loose them out to moisturize it once to every 2 weeks. I am pretty much keeping my hand out of my hair and it is growing like wild fire. You'd never guess I had cut it off a couple of years ago because of color damage. 

I learned how to take care of my hair with demi-color now and haven't been losing any hair this time around. I only color it once every 6 weeks to 3 months now. It all depends on how I'm feeling. If I'm lazy, it's as late as 3 months, sometimes longer - but if not, I color it at 6 weeks.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Aggie I've slowed waaaay down on my PJ-ism too.  I have so much stuff it's crazy.  Will work on getting to where @curlyhersheygirl is.


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie I've slowed waaaay down on my PJ-ism too. I have so much stuff it's crazy. Will work on getting to where @curlyhersheygirl is.


@IDareT'sHair 

Congrats hon. Slow and steady wins the race


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Aggie said:


> Congrats hon. Slow and steady wins the race


@Aggie
Imma keep pushing on like both you and @curlyhersheygirl   And kick this thing once and for all.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Greetings Fellow PJ's  

Made a few little MemDay Purchases.  I got some Cleansing Conditioner from HennaSooq 

I tried to make a Oyin Purchase but had trouble with the sight for a bottle of Hair Dew. I may try again

Made several Carts but the Shipping costs backed me out, besides the fact I do not need a thing.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Hey Ladies!

Pray all is well

Haven't used up anything lately.  Purchases have slowed down for the most part.  I looked at Ola.plex 8 but need to try 0 & 3 First.

I did buy a jar of ST'icals Curl Elastic during her $6.00 Sale.


----------



## BrownBetty

I haven't bought anything in a while.  I hope everyone is doing well!


----------



## Aggie

Hello ladies. 

I have not bought anything lately myself but is looking into getting Olaplex 4 in 1 Treatment plus the Bonding Oil. I may even get the liter size bottles of Olaplex number 4 (Shampoo) and number 5 (Conditioner) as well. I'm thinking of purchasing them at the end of this month or somewhere around mid-July. I'm getting them online because the prices here in the Bahamas are cost-prohibitive.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Aggie  
Have you tried No. 8?


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> Have you tried No. 8?


Hi there @IDareT'sHair 

I have not tried No. 8 but I will be purchasing the 4 in 1 which is the professional version of No. 8.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Aggie said:


> *I have not tried No. 8 but I will be purchasing the 4 in 1 which is the professional version of No. 8.*


@Aggie
  Thank you Sis. 

I need to try No's 0&3 first. Lemme know about #8.

ETA - that 3oz is


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My little $6 purchase from the last ST'icals Sale = x1 Afrotastical Curl Elastic DC'er came today.


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> Thank you Sis.
> 
> I need to try No's 0&3 first. Lemme know about #8.
> 
> ETA - that 3oz is


I have neither #0 or #3 but I do have the professional version of them, ie, #1 and #2. They have been very instrumental in saving a lot of my hair when I started demi-coloring my hair again. I also use REDKEN for the same purposes. I alternate between the two. The last one I used was REDKEN but the next one will most likely be Olaplex for about 4 months before switching back to REDKEN again.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Aggie


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Used Up:
x1 TMC Heavenly Halo Pre-Poo (b/up or 2...maybe 3)


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Used Up:
x1 SSI Juicy Curls Hair Mask (several b/ups)
x1 Curl Origin Babbasu & Mango (several b/ups)
x1 KBN Sage & Lemongrass Drops (x1 b/up)


----------



## Aggie

Good morning ladies,

I have not been using up much of anything lately because I am doing low manipulation of my hair for this entire year. I do nee to color my hair today though since I haven't done one in 9 weeks. I am heading on a week's vacation tomorrow and need my hair colored for that, otherwise I wouldn't do any coloring to it until next month. I can't go with a gray hairline, not cute .


----------



## BrownBetty

Anyone have a spray leave in they like and you can get in a B&M store?
I'm out and want to try someone new.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@BrownBetty
I like UFD's Midnite Train (which can be found OTG)

I also hear good things about Alikay Naturals Spritz's which are easy to find at a B&M.  And I think Oyin's J&B can also be found OTG.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My ST'icals came yesterday.


----------



## Aggie

Good evening ladies  

Soooo, I caught a sale on Cosmoprofbeauty.com, ie, buy the small 3 professional trio and get the 4 in 1 Moisture Treatment for free. I bought 2 and got 3 treatments free (I put an extra one in there to pay for it but their system gave me them all free ). Sale was over 2 days ago.

I also bought both the 8oz and a liter bottle of the number 4 shampoo, 67.9 oz of the number 5 conditioner, and a bottle of the number 7 Bonding Oil. I was about to purchase number 6 but I can get a good price on that one right here locally.


I already got a shipping notification for both my Olaplex orders. That was fast I might add.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Afternoon Beautiful Ladies!  ....


----------



## BrownBetty

IDareT'sHair said:


> Afternoon Beautiful Ladies!  ....


Hey hey... doing anything fun today?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@BrownBetty 
Glad to see you Sis!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Grabbed a b/up Komaza Protein Treatment. 

I think my favorite Protein Rx right now is APB's Keratin, but that $10 Flat Shipping always gives me pause.

I love it tho'

So I'm holding on to the last of my APB and will use it sparingly.  I will just use Sarenzo, HTN and Komaza as a close 2nd and a "dupe"


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Soultanicals messed up my order.  

I sent the incorrect item they sent w/a shipping label they provided (because I wasn't going to pay for it). 

Supposedly, they shipped out the right Item on 07-05. (No Tracking # provided though).


----------



## Aggie

A couple of days ago I bought 2 bottles of Curlsmith Bond Curl Rehab Salve. I can't wait to try this one. It already shipped surprisingly and just waiting for it to arrive.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Aggie said:


> A couple of days ago I bought 2 bottles of *Curlsmith Bond Curl Rehab Salve*. I can't wait to try this one. It already shipped surprisingly and just waiting for it to arrive.


@Aggie  .....
I looked at this!

I really did like their Scalp Drops.  You know you & I lurves a Good Scalp Drop.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Aggie 
Why are those durn Scalp Drops 4oz for $27


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie  .....
> I looked at this!
> 
> I really did like their Scalp Drops.  You know you & I lurves a Good Scalp Drop.


@IDareT'sHair 

We sho' nuff do. I have 4 bottles in my stash that I need to start using again since my hair is all braided down


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> Why are those durn Scalp Drops 4oz for $27


@IDareT'sHair 

Umm, yeah, no. I wanted them but they are so cost prohibitive for my pocket book right now. If I try them, I would want the vitamins too and I just don't want to spend all that dough


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Aggie said:


> @IDareT'sHair
> 
> *Umm, yeah, no. I wanted them but they are so cost prohibitive for my pocket book right now.*


@Aggie 
Yeah, I had them 1 time and loved them.  

Like you said too cost prohibitive.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Mernin' PJ's!  

Tryna' figure out if my b/up of Komaza came?  I kinda don't remember getting it. *shrug*  I'm sure it did tho'


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Bette Davis Eyes @Aggie
Did you get anything from SSI?  I grabbed x2 of the Tropical Sangria Hair Mask 

ETA: I also got x2 Sample Size of Curlsmith's Salve


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

I got the mask, spritz and gelle @IDareT'sHair


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Bette Davis Eyes said:


> *I got the mask, spritz and gelle*


@Bette Davis Eyes


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Bette Davis Eyes 
I forgot I also got: x2 Soultanicals Serum Part of their $10 Summer Sale


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Bette Davis Eyes @Aggie
> Did you get anything from SSI?  I grabbed x2 of the Tropical Sangria Hair Mask
> 
> ETA: I also got x2 Sample Size of Curlsmith's Salve


@IDareT'sHair,

No I did not. I don't need anything from them at the moment.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Aggie
I thought the Tropical Sangria and the 40% might entice you! 

It sounds delightful


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I purchased a Serum from Curl Dynasty and they sent me an Empty Box  Totally Empty.  Nothing. Nada. No Product.

They are resending my order.

I felt the box, shook it etc....And said - "this box feels empty" and sure enough it was
@Bette Davis Eyes @Aggie


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> I thought the Tropical Sangria and the 40% might entice you!
> 
> It sounds delightful


@IDareT'sHair 

I hear you hon, but truly I'm good. I only use SSI's leave-ins now. Nothing else. I have about 9 or 10 bottles in stock right now so I'm really good at the moment.


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> I purchased a Serum from Curl Dynasty and they sent me an Empty Box  Totally Empty.  Nothing. Nada. No Product.
> 
> They are resending my order.
> 
> I felt the box, shook it etc....And said -* "this box feels empty" and sure enough it was*
> @Bette Davis Eyes @Aggie


Wow! This is crazy. Do you think that maybe someone at the post office may have stolen it's contents?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Aggie said:


> *Wow! This is crazy. Do you think that maybe someone at the post office may have stolen it's contents?*


@Aggie
No it wasn't like that.  It was perfectly sealed, paper filler and all but there was nothing in it.


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> No it wasn't like that.  It was perfectly sealed, paper filler and all but there was nothing in it.


 

@IDareT'sHair 

That is crazy. They must really be tired over there at Curl Dynasty.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Aggie said:


> *That is crazy. They must really be tired over there at Curl Dynasty.*


@Aggie
IKR?  
Where is Quality Control 

Lawdhammercy - don't play with my PJ emotions like that

The Owner was extremely professional and courteous.  She said she would personally be packing and sending out this Order.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My SSI came today  

@Bette Davis Eyes


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

I didn’t even get tracking. Did you @IDareT'sHair


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Bette Davis Eyes said:


> *I didn’t even get tracking. Did you *


@Bette Davis Eyes 
Nope 

It showed up with no fanfare or notification.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Bette Davis Eyes
> Nope
> 
> It showed up with no fanfare or notification.


What did you get again? @IDareT'sHair    My account says in progress still. I ordered 3 things.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

x2 of the new Tropical Masks @Bette Davis Eyes


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My Sarenzo came yesterday = x3 Rinses


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Soultanicals came today
Olaplex #8 is "Out For Delivery" will use that tomorrow.  I also picked up #5 to try.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

My shescentit came today @IDareT'sHair


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Bette Davis Eyes said:


> *My shescentit came today*


@Bette Davis Eyes
.....

*OT:* my
x2 Soultanicals Serum's came today
Olaplex #8 and $5 Also came today


----------



## Aggie

This week I bought:

Mizani Coco Dew Curl Prestyling Sprays x2 - I really like this as a refresher spray as well as a prestyler.
Mizani True Textures Curl Define Pudding x3 jars - I haven't tried this one yet but heard great things about it as a defining cream that works well with styling gels. I want to try it out with both ECO and Xtreme Styling Gels.


----------



## Aggie

This week I also bought:

MIELLE Pomegranate and Honey Coil Sculpting Custard x1
MIELLE Pomegranate and Honey Curl Smoothie x1


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I got a b/up of Olaplex #8.  Looking to get #9 at some point.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Still waiting on my Olaplex #7 *should be here tomorrow*

Bought some Neges Banda during their 35% off "Back To School Flash Sale" @Bette Davis Eyes 

I also bought a Cowash from Ouidad.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

You got to try this Elizavecca collagen protein treatment @IDareT'sHair


----------



## Aggie

*I just bought some products from MIELLE:*

1 bottle of Mielle Pomegranate & Honey Leave-In Conditioner
2 bottles of  Mielle Pomegranate & Honey Refresher Sprays
5 jars of  Mielle Pomegranate & Honey Coil Sculpting Custard

I have the custard in my hair right now and absolutely love it. I had to get more of it. Two are for my sister and 3 are for me


----------



## Aggie

*I also bought:*

3 bottles of Biolage All-In-One Coconut Infusion
2 tubes of Matrix SoColor Sync in the color 1A


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Bette Davis Eyes said:


> *You got to try this Elizavecca collagen protein treatment*


@Bette Davis Eyes 
Read your post first thing this a.m. and have it sitting out there in an A/M/A/Z/O/N Cart


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Bette Davis Eyes 
My Neges Banda #1 came and Order #2 Shipped


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Both Neges Banda orders came.  I am waiting on my b/up #7 Olaplex.  My #6 I ordered and some miscellaneous Pomades to gear up for Fall.

Oh, and I'm waiting on some PALTAS BKC Treatment I ordered from the UK.

@Bette Davis Eyes  What Are you waiting on?  Anything?


----------



## Aggie

*Yesterday I bought:*

-5 jars of MORFOSE Edge Control Gel - I like this gel by the way. It holds for a few hours at a time and that is okay with me.
-1 jar of Aunt Jackie's Ice Curls Glossy Curling Jelly - I am liking the light hold of this gel. 

I am not crazy about super hold gels - I hate them. I tried the new formula Xtreme gel (green top). It has a very stiff hold on my hair that reminds me of the ECO gel hold which I hate. So I will not be repurchasing any of these anytime soon. I will be using the Aunt Jackie's Ice Curls and Mielle Coil Sculpting Custard along with my Pro Max Gel alternately. I cannot find the Pro Max Gel online anymore but I can find it here locally in the Bahamas, but it is so expensive here - this is by far my most favorite gel of all time.

I am looking to buy The Doux Big Poppa Defining Gel and The Doux Styling Foam soon - I have been hearing great things about these two products.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

I’m waiting on some Trepadora gel @IDareT'sHair


----------



## Aggie

I did use up a Medium jar of Eco Argan Styling Gel (red top) - I hated this so much since it made my hair super hard - not a repurchase item.
I also used up a Medium jar of Xtreme gel ( green top) - I hated this one as well. Made my hair way too hard. This is not a repurchase item.
I also used up a jar of my favorite hair gel - Pro Max Gel. I have to use this one up slowly since I cannot get a great price on it at the moment.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Aggie 
@Bette Davis Eyes uses a lot of The Doux Products.  I'll bump that thread for you.

I have "One Love" the Cowash.   I like it.  I have something else by them - maybe a DC'er?  Not sure?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Hey PJ's @Aggie @Bette Davis Eyes 

My Olaplex #6 came yesterday.  Will use it today as a Leave-In.  Not waiting on anything else at the moment

How are Ya'll doing?


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Hey sugah.  Just got off work.  J and I are going to Washington DC next week for our last vacation of the summer.  @IDareT'sHair


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Bette Davis Eyes
Nice Summer Girl.  Ya'll did it up!

ETA:  I used Elizavecca today!


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Spill the details? @IDareT'sHair


----------



## Aggie

@IDareT'sHair 

Hey lady. I have been wearing my hair in a wash and go, defined with Aunt Jackie's Ice Curl Coil Jelly and my hair really likes this gel a lot. I spent last Sunday at the Atlantis hotel on the water park with my family and could not wear my wig for that family fun day. It was truly awesome. I washed and cleansed with my Olaplex line including the clarifying shampoo all the way  up to number 5 and treated with Affirm 5 in 1 to make sure I don't lose my hair from all the chlorine water. 

I have not placed any new hair product orders lately but looking to order some more of the Aunt Jackie's Ice Curls Jelly. My hair really likes this one a lot.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Bette Davis Eyes said:


> *Spill the details?*


@Bette Davis Eyes
You know I wanted to jump on and get a b/up (considering performance & price) but I thought about ALL the Protein Treatments I have here in my stash so I controlled the "urge"  I like it.  

And it allowed me to keep my last little tiny corner of APB Keratin another week. 

I am trying to save it because that $10 Ship for 1 item does something to me.  Not sure when/if I'll ever get a b/up.

How often do you plan on using Elizavecca?


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Bette Davis Eyes
> You know I wanted to jump on and get a b/up (considering performance & price) but I thought about ALL the Protein Treatments I have here in my stash so I controlled the "urge"  I like it.
> 
> And it allowed me to keep my last little tiny corner of APB Keratin another week.
> 
> I am trying to save it because that $10 Ship for 1 item does something to me.  Not sure when/if I'll ever get a b/up.
> 
> How often do you plan on using Elizavecca?


Weekly followed by a moisturizing treatment. I’m in love.  I even bought the treatment rinse too @IDareT'sHair


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Bette Davis Eyes said:


> *I even bought the treatment rinse too *


@Bette Davis Eyes 
Lemme go look at that Pusha'  ....


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Bette Davis Eyes 
I saw the Miracle Spray L-I, the Shampoo, the Oil and the Ion Protein Rx.  Didn't see the "Rinse"


----------



## Aggie

Good Afternoon ladies,

Earlier today I bought:

3 jars of Aunt Jackie's Ice Curls Glossy Curling Jelly and 
2 jars of Aunt Jackie's Curl Boss Coconut Curling Jelly


----------



## Aggie

A little later I decided I needed some of that The DOUX

So I found a little beauty store that sold just a few items in this line locally and so I bought:

1 bottle of The Doux Fresh To Def Wash & Go Leave-In Curl Refresher
1 bottle of The Doux Mousse Def Texture Foam All In One Styler
1 jar of The Doux Big Poppa Poppin' Curls Defining Gel.

I decided to mix a bottle of three quarter Almond oil with one quarter glycerin and spread over my gel cast to break it and make my hair super soft. So far it's working swimmingly. The humidity in the Bahamas is pretty high so the glycerin is working fine for the summer. I will be monitoring it while I use the glycerin on my hair. Today, my hair was pretty heavy with moisture which I actually like.  It makes my hair look very healthy, shiny and full somehow.


----------



## Aggie

I almost forgot, I also bought 2 wigs Ebonyline.com:



in the colors DX 2216 and 1B


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Aggie
Nice Haul!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Bette Davis Eyes 
I bought x3 Curls & Potions Scalp Serums during their 60% off Flash Sale on this item.  They are out for Delivery.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

So, I basically passed on all the Labor Day Sales  @Bette Davis Eyes @Aggie

I did buy a $6 bottle of "No So Knot Sauce" which has color inconsistencies and can't be part of her retail distribution. (It wasn't part of a LDS, it's been a regular offering lately)


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

I didn’t but anything either.  I’m basically over everything.  I wanted to buy the new Ecoslay refresher but I don’t want to have to keep it in the fridge. @IDareT'sHair


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> So, I basically passed on all the Labor Day Sales  @Bette Davis Eyes @Aggie
> 
> I did buy a $6 bottle of "No So Knot Sauce" which has color inconsistencies and can't be part of her retail distribution. (It wasn't part of a LDS, it's been a regular offering lately)


Awwww @IDareT'sHair, I am so proud of you. You did well. I stayed clear of all sales for Labor day but I don't know if I will be able to for BF


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Aggie said:


> *I stayed clear of all sales for Labor day but I don't know if I will be able to for BF*


@Aggie 
Imma try to let those go too.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Bette Davis Eyes @Aggie
Hey PJ's! .....


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Hey sugahtoes @IDareT'sHair


----------



## Aggie

@IDareT'sHair

I forgot to mention that I picked up my MIELLE products yesterday. I had to fight to find a spot to put them. My stash is growing again. I have to put the brakes on my hair care product purchases again


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Aggie said:


> *I have to put the brakes on my hair care product purchases again *


@Aggie
I hear 'Ya Sis. 

ETA: I've just been using Olaplex but I gotta diversify my Regimen so I can use up some of this crazy stuff.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Bette Davis Eyes said:


> *Hey sugahtoes*


@Bette Davis Eyes


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Aggie @Bette Davis Eyes 
....


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

@IDareT'sHair


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Bette Davis Eyes 
...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Aggie
UrrUm..  .*cough* so I picked up my 1st Red.Ken Acidic Bonding Product.  I got the Leave-In Concentrate.

Hope I can resist buying other things (right now).  I am really enjoying Olaplex and I still have a couple Curlsmith things to try.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Hi  @Bette Davis Eyes
What's New?


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Hey lady.  Nothing much this way.  Trying to figure out my fall winter routine.  @IDareT'sHair 

I’m feeling real sluggish about my hair


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Bette Davis Eyes 


Bette Davis Eyes said:


> *Trying to figure out my fall winter routine.*


Doing the same


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Aggie @Bette Davis Eyes 
I recently bought Amika "The Kure" Has either one of you tried this line from Amika?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Used Curlsmith Conditioning Curl Wash tonight.  I really like it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

At some point, I will get a b/up Redken Acidic Bonding Leave-In


----------



## IDareT'sHair

IDareT'sHair said:


> *At some point, I will get a b/up Redken Acidic Bonding Leave-In*


Well......Okay
"At some point" came today. I got a b/up of Redken's Leave-_n_


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Used up the last of my APB Keratin treatment (No b/ups).  It's on my 'nonexistent' BF list.  I just hope I don't balk at the shipping.

@Bette Davis Eyes


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

I don’t purchase from APB anymore @IDareT'sHair


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Bette Davis Eyes 
I want the Keratin Treatment but I could just use something else I have i.e. Sarenzo Quinoa & Bamboo, Komaza, Elizavecca, etc....(and many more)


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie @Bette Davis Eyes
> I recently bought Amika "The Kure" Has either one of you tried this line from Amika?


@IDareT'sHair 

No I have not hon.


----------



## Aggie

Sorry ladies, I have not checked in for a while. How is everyone doing?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Aggie said:


> *I have not checked in for a while. How is everyone doing?*


@Aggie 
.....


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie @Bette Davis Eyes
> I recently bought Amika "The Kure" Has either one of you tried this line from Amika?



Not me sugahtoes @IDareT'sHair


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Its getting cold here @Aggie  and Im getting extra lazy lol


----------



## Aggie

Bette Davis Eyes said:


> Its getting cold here @Aggie  and Im getting extra lazy lol



@Bette Davis Eyes 

  I know what you mean about that lazy part but unfortunately I cannot relate with the cold part. I am praying we have a little cold this thanksgiving and Christmas season. Please send some this way. I can't remember the last time I dressed up in thick warm coats and boots. Sigh...


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

You can have it all @Aggie


----------



## Aggie

Bette Davis Eyes said:


> You can have it all @Aggie


@Bette Davis Eyes 

 Too funny. Sounds like it's really bad over there but I am only willing to take maybe 25% of it off of you,


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Aggie @Bette Davis Eyes 
.....

Tis All


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie @Bette Davis Eyes
> .....
> 
> Tis All


@IDareT'sHair 

Aww my, so sorry to hear that honey. Bundle up and stay warm.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Mornin' Ladies!   
@Aggie @Bette Davis Eyes


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Hi ladies!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Bette Davis Eyes said:


> Hi ladies!!


@Bette Davis Eyes


----------



## Aggie

Good Evening @IDareT'sHair and @Bette Davis Eyes


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Bought:
x1 Mizani Coconut Souffle (1st time buying/trying this product)


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Used Up:
x1 Olaplex 3
x1 Olaplex 0

*back ups of each*


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Missed Sarenzo's 50% Flash VIP Sale(Didn't need a dog-gone thang, but just wanted to look *cough*)


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Thinking I may just re-up on Olaplex and not be drawn to all the other stuff (because I don't need or want any of it)


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Aggie 
.....

@Bette Davis Eyes 
.....


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

“Waving

@IDareT'sHair


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Bette Davis Eyes said:


> *“Waving*


@Bette Davis Eyes


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Aggie @Bette Davis Eyes
Ya'll...So....My BF List is basically non-existent - I do have: Olaplex, Curlsmith, Redken on my secondary list, but nothing from the Handmades.  ....

My existing stash is so Huge and lately, I haven't been using anything but Olaplex on Wash Days.

I do want APB's Keratin.  Will see if the discount and shipping make it feasible. 

If not, IMO Sarenzo's Quinoa & Bamboo and Komaza is just as nice.   I have b/ups of those so I'll press on.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Likewise. I’m not pressed for anything.   I’d love some SSI but imma have to let it go cause they ain’t bringing it back lol @IDareT'sHair


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Bette Davis Eyes said:


> *I’d love some SSI but imma have to let it go cause they ain’t bringing it back lol*


@Bette Davis Eyes
 They said that?

They could bring it back as a "Seasonal" Item

Maybe they can't get all the ingredients?


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Bette Davis Eyes
> They said that?
> 
> They could bring it back as a "Seasonal" Item
> 
> Maybe they can't get all the ingredients?


Every year around this time I ask.  They say it’s some ingredients hard to get due to Covid the first time I asked.  Imma just let it go. I stay begging in their DMS lolllol @IDareT'sHair


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Bette Davis Eyes said:


> *Every year around this time I ask.  They say every time ingredients hard to get due to Covid the first time I asked.  Imma just let it go. I stay begging in their DMS lolllol*


@Bette Davis Eyes 
I asked too.  I might send them another Convo......


----------



## divachyk

Hey Beauties! Hope you all are doing well and gearing up for some good BF shopping.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

divachyk said:


> *Hey Beauties! Hope you all are doing well and gearing up for some good BF shopping.*


@divachyk 
..........


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Been Using Up a lot (but I have so much & still 'lightly' buying):
Olaplex 0,3,6,7,8 - have b/ups of all of them but 7
Mizani Fiberfyl - no b/ups *will repurchase at some point
Creme of Nature Overnight - (b/up)
Mizani Overnight - (b/up)
Mizani Rose (b/up)
Redken Acidic Leave-In (b/up)

I need to get to my pre-existing Stash


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My Redken Acidic Bonding Leave-In Treatment came today.

I don't have anything else (hair related) coming.  Will dig deep in the Stash in 2023


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Aggie @Bette Davis Eyes 
.....


----------



## Aggie

@IDareT'sHair 

Hey lady.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Aggie said:


> *Hey lady*.


@Aggie
....


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Bette Davis Eyes 
Lemme know if you buy that Sweet Potato Collection or Products or if you come across a Discount Code.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Bette Davis Eyes
> Lemme know if you buy that Sweet Potato Collection or Products or if you come across a Discount Code.


It’s expensive. I’m like dang Tabitha @IDareT'sHair


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Bette Davis Eyes said:


> *It’s expensive. I’m like dang Tabitha*


@Bette Davis Eyes 
Hmpf.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

I found a little 10% off coupon on the YT  "chante" @IDareT'sHair


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Bette Davis Eyes 
Thank you Sis!


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

I got tracking immediately for the Donnas Recipe @IDareT'sHair


----------



## Ltown

@IDareT'sHair, hello Ms. T and everyone dropping by to say Merry Christmas and Happy New Year!.  Major life changes for me this year out of the hair game still mid shoulder half white frontal wearing buns.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Ltown 
...............


----------



## divachyk

Hello Ladies, I didn’t hit pay now on anything hair related this BF. I think this might have been a first. I scaled back on purchasing over the years but don’t think I’ve had a BF where I didn’t purchase a little something. I pretty much keep my hair in twists mixed with synthetic hair. I barely have many days between installs. Maybe a week at best. Not much product being moved that way. Hope all of you are doing well.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@divachyk  .....

Neither did I.  I don't think many of us OG PJ's did. 

I have so much to get through it just wasn't worth the unnecessary waste of coinage or aggravation to find a place to put it or when to use it.


----------



## CoiledOrchids

I bought stuff from 4BellaNaturale and SSI on BF. I tried not to go overboard but i got stuff for myself, my mom and my sister. I also just ordered my moisturizer from Qhemet biologics. I should be good for a few months

current stash:
SSI Banana Brulee DC
SSI Plum Nectar and Agave Moisture Rich Hair Mayo
4BellaNaturale Peach Kernel & Silk Blossom Cleansing Conditioner (2)
4BellaNaturale Babassu & Blueberry Buttercream Conditioner DC
4BellaNaturale Fenugreek DC (protein Treatment)
Oyin Handmade Greg Juice
Castor Oil
Qhemet Biologics Amla & Olive Heavy Cream (staple moisturizer)


----------



## divachyk

@IDareT'sHair, I did buy the Rev during their BF sale although it was before BF when I purchased. So come to think of it, I was not totally accurate in my statement. But, no hair products though. Many of us OGs have product to last us for about 10 years to come. Question being, will the shelf life really last that long. I’ve tossed out some things that made me feel uneasy. I’m sure I can purge more but it hurts.


----------



## divachyk

@Bette Davis Eyes, please let us know how you like Donna’s Recipe if you think of when you use it.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

I used some of the leave in conditioner a few days ago and sealed my braid with the butter. It was very promising. Ive been trying to do my hair for two weeks but the holidays keep getting in the way.  The leave in, was very creamy and sank in. The butter is a shea butter blend, that sealed in the  leave in conditioner nicely.

I have a plan for Thursday since im off on Friday.  I will be using it then fully and let yall know @divachyk


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Bette Davis Eyes 

Thank you for your pre-review


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Used Up:
x1 Elizavecca Ceramide Protein Treatment


----------



## divachyk

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Bette Davis Eyes
> 
> Thank you for your pre-review


I second that! @Bette Davis Eyes


----------



## CoiledOrchids

Two weeks ago I used up the rest of my TGIN Honey Miracle Hair Mask. Currently I have one more use for my 4BellaNaturale Fenugreek DC. I'll probably use that up on my next wash day. I've really been enjoying my 4BellaNaturale products


----------



## Aggie

Hello lovely ladies. Happy New Year to everyone. I have not been doing anything to my hair from a couple of weeks before Thanksgiving Day because that was the exact day I had massive wisdom tooth pain from it lying horizontal. My first day of relief was this Friday past even though I had it removed 4 weeks ago. Sadly, I lost the blood clot the first day and ended up with a dry socket. I have never in my life had tooth issues so I did not know what to expect and I screwed up BIG TIME on how to care for it. 

Anyway, with that said, I am doing a lot better and will need to be doing something to my hair very soon since my grays are screaming at me to do something about them .


----------



## HealthyHair2020

Finished up The Mane Choice Peach Black Tea Anti-Shedding Mask. An oldie but still a goodie!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Aggie  Feel Better Soon Sis.....

@HealthyHair2020 Hair2020


----------



## IDareT'sHair

HealthyHair2020 said:


> *Finished up The Mane Choice Peach Black Tea Anti-Shedding Mask. An oldie but still a goodie!*


@HealthyHair2020 
I was wondering about this yesterday.  

I thought I received a notification from them that they were having some sort of Sale?


----------



## HealthyHair2020

IDareT'sHair said:


> @HealthyHair2020
> I was wondering about this yesterday.
> 
> I thought I received a notification from them that they were having some sort of Sale?


Yeah it's definitely still good. 

I have no clue if a sale is going on but hopefully one is, if you're interested in that DC!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

HealthyHair2020 said:


> *Yeah it's definitely still good.*


@HealthyHair2020
Will put this on my list


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My Koils By Nature order is "out for delivery" x2 Sage/Lemongrass Scalp Drops


----------



## rileypak

Happy New Year ladies! Hope everyone is doing okay


*haven't bought nothing but that SSI some weeks ago and haven't used nothing up either


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@rileypak


----------



## BrownBetty

Hey ladies.  I haven't bought any hair products lately.  I've been using up my stash.  I threw out a couple of apb masks they smelled a little iffy.

My next purchase is the Donna's hair recipe.  Hopefully my hair likes it  would be nice to have an on the ground line I can use.


----------



## CoiledOrchids

I just used up 4bellaNaturale Fenugreek DC. I will be going back to my ORS replenishing pak for a light protein once my january no-buy is over and I use up some of my other hair masks


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@CoiledOrchids  Good Job  

@BrownBetty  Hi Girl. Hiiiiiiiii


----------



## CoiledOrchids

@IDareT'sHair 

I'm really trying hard to at least use up most of my stash without any impulse buys. Trying to hit my savings goal this year, which I think is doable.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@CoiledOrchids 
...Cool


----------



## BrownBetty

@IDareT'sHair  heeeeey how are you?


----------

